# Sticky  OFFICIAL "HELP ME CHOOSE A PLAYER" THREAD: Can't decide? Start HERE



## bushwacker0000

[*mod note*] If you start a new thread asking for advice on buying a new BD player and the thread is merged into this thread, go to the end of thread and your original post should be there, maybe back a few posts. And you may already have some input. [/*mod note*]



I need help. Which bluray player is the best regardless of price thats not a major concern for me i just want the best bluray player in you opinion. Thank you i really need help with this one cause i have no knowledge of this subject


----------



## Gmaxx

You are two posts into your avsforum journey. You need to do some reading on these boards and you will find your answer. You can start reading here.


There are many factors that make up the answer to your question. What TV do you have? What AVR do you have? Do you need the player to decode the audio formats or do you want the player to bitstream the audio? Does your AVR have HDMI inputs? There are just too many good BR players out there for there to be just one that is the best. Have fun reading.


----------



## JLS24

Well I didnt really care who won this war in the first place I had a 50/50 chance and guessed wrong. I dont think HDdvd can recover from this. So Im here asking for help on a mid level Blu-Ray player. I would like to have one with the following.


True HD decoding bitstream

A Excellent upscaler for SDDVD's

1080p


I have a Toshiba XA2 so something that might be comparable to that would be great.


Here is my equipment:


Pioneer 5080HD

Onkyo tx-sr805


Hopefully looking around the $500 range. I really dont want a PS3 but if that is the best choice Ill go with that. Thanks for any help.


----------



## krisjan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JLS24* /forum/post/12684016
> 
> 
> Well I didnt really care who won this war in the first place I had a 50/50 chance and guessed wrong. I dont think HDdvd can recover from this. So Im here asking for help on a mid level Blu-Ray player. I would like to have one with the following.
> 
> 
> True HD decoding bitstream
> 
> A Excellent upscaler for SDDVD's
> 
> 1080p
> 
> 
> I have a Toshiba XA2 so something that might be comparable to that would be great.
> 
> 
> Here is my equipment:
> 
> 
> Pioneer 5080HD
> 
> Onkyo tx-sr805
> 
> 
> Hopefully looking around the $500 range. I really dont want a PS3 but if that is the best choice Ill go with that. Thanks for any help.



The Panasonic DMP-BD30 is the best stand-alone BD player out there at the moment. You can check the thread for details but here is a summary of its features:


* bitstreams all of the latest audio formats (inlcuding TRUE HD and DTS MA) which will work very nicely with your Onkyo doing the decoding

* Excellent 1080P BD PQ (nothing better IMO and I own three different BD players)

* DVD upsaling is competent - not the best upscaling BD on the market which is the Samsung BD-P1200 (already discontinued and having lots of problems with BD and DVD playback requiring FW updates)

* BD30 has played everything I've put into it with no issues

* Can be had for close to $400 right now. Wait a month or two and it will probably drop more.


Good luck in your search.


----------



## ikeb

i have a 5080 and a toshiba a30 and got a panasonic bd-30


bd-30 has a little better picture than the a30 for hd, but the a30 is better for SD.


----------



## PooperScooper

Hey you still have a great player and movies that aren't on Blu-ray. I don't know why people are complaining.







I've had a PS3 since almost the beginning and it works well and I can't complain. You don't need to worry about upconverting since you have the XA2.


larry


----------



## JLS24

Thanks for the help guys The Panny looks pretty good at the moment. Maybe I should wait to see what is announced at CES


----------



## joerod

I love my Panny BD30k. Super fast loading without playback issues... Plus all the features you need...


----------



## jpmst3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JLS24* /forum/post/12684433
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help guys The Panny looks pretty good at the moment. Maybe I should wait to see what is announced at CES










Moment is the key word around these parts. The best is always for a short moment...


----------



## Tornillo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/12684565
> 
> 
> I love my Panny BD30k. Super fast loading without playback issues... Plus all the features you need...



How is the upconvert?


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JLS24* /forum/post/12684016
> 
> 
> Well I didnt really care who won this war in the first place ..........
> 
> Here is my equipment:




Please consider the new Panny HD30, neat machine and FAST!










BTW: I also own a Tobby A1, A3, Sony S1, and S300, used on 3 different HDTV's. Also three different JVC D-VHS decks, point being, all my D-Theater and home made OTA tapes still play and I can still record over the air on one set-up. Your HD DVD's will always "still play".










FWIW and all that stuff, YMMV.


----------



## giggle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krisjan* /forum/post/12684273
> 
> 
> The Panasonic DMP-BD30 is the best stand-alone BD player out there at the moment. You can check the thread for details but here is a summary of its features:
> 
> 
> * bitstreams all of the latest audio formats (inlcuding TRUE HD and DTS MA) which will work very nicely with your Onkyo doing the decoding
> 
> * Excellent 1080P BD PQ (nothing better IMO and I own three different BD players)
> 
> * DVD upsaling is competent - not the best upscaling BD on the market which is the Samsung BD-P1200 (already discontinued and having lots of problems with BD and DVD playback requiring FW updates)
> 
> * BD30 has played everything I've put into it with no issues
> 
> * Can be had for close to $400 right now. Wait a month or two and it will probably drop more.
> 
> 
> Good luck in your search.



How about if I don't have a HDMI 1.3 capable receiver (just HDMI).


----------



## Z06_Pilot

JLS24, help me out, recover from what? what did I miss? was there some type of announcement?


BTW, I have an XA2 also. I bought it to be my last SD DVD player I would ever need. It's widely accepted as the absolute best upscaling player.....SD DVD's look fantastic. So, if HD DVD does die, you will have the best DVD player available, and will still have a library of great looking titles on HD DVD.


If BD wins this thing, it could be a long time if ever, before HD DVD titles are put on BD.........Lot of life left in your XA2 in my opinion.


I'm almost where you are. I'm not ready to pull the trigger on BD yet. I'm waiting on the Denon player to come out with the Realta processor. If they do it right(include bit stream AND decode of both advanced multi-channel audio streams, ethernet connection, etc)


I agree with others, the BD30 is the one to have IF you have an AVR that will decode. has a really, really goofy remote though. strange coming from Panasonic.


----------



## JonW747

If a decent $200 player comes out of CES it might be worth waiting, but at the price point that the current models come in at, I decided to just go with the PS3. Even if it becomes obsoleted by new features or new formats, at least it still has value as a game platform, or wifi capable media player. Plus it's upgradeable.


Very happy with the decision. I was initially leaning towards the BD30, but at $500 ... it's just too much for what you get.


The PS3 is not perfect, but IMO nothing is right now.


----------



## Z06_Pilot

Oh, ok I found it...Warner going BD only in May '08.


I'm a little slow.....


----------



## teachsac

Another vote for the Panasonic BD30.


S~


----------



## froteur

i like my ps3 (and i'm not a gamer -- haven't even opened up the game that came with it).


i have a toshiba a3 too


----------



## margate21

i went neutral (can i still use that) tonight panasonic bd30... gotta deal on a openbox +5 instant movies + 5 mir


----------



## LarryChanin

Hi,


Can someone please discuss the pros and cons of using a PS3 in a dedicated home theater?


I assume that it can be oriented horizontally in an equipment rack? How loud is it in comparison to a standalone Blu-ray player?


Is there any Blu-ray player that has comparable features to the Toshiba HD-XA2 HD DVD player?


Thanks.


Larry


----------



## krisjan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giggle* /forum/post/12685144
> 
> 
> How about if I don't have a HDMI 1.3 capable receiver (just HDMI).



The AVR needs to be HDMI 1.3a (or higher) in order to do the latest audio format decoding.


----------



## jpmst3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *froteur* /forum/post/12685627
> 
> 
> i like my ps3 (and i'm not a gamer -- haven't even opened up the game that came with it).
> 
> 
> i have a toshiba a3 too



Same here, exactly the same.


----------



## jpmst3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/12687177
> 
> 
> I assume that it can be oriented horizontally in an equipment rack? How loud is it in comparison to a standalone Blu-ray player?
> 
> 
> Is there any Blu-ray player that has comparable features to the Toshiba HD-XA2 HD DVD player?



Yes, it can be oriented vertically. Others have found that it can be loud when the fan is required to work hard. My 80G has never been loud at all, but I don't play games, just watch movies.


There is not perfect player. It is all about compromises in one form or another.


----------



## nick2010

I also recommend the Panasonic DMP-BD30.


----------



## skule

I'm new to the HD thing..bought a panny plasma and a old yamaha receiver that decodes dolby digital and dts..I only have a 5.1 setup..can I still use this BD player? Will it send dts or dolby digital signals thru coax or optical to my receiver and HMDI to my plasma (I don't have HDMI 1.3)? Thanks.


----------



## nick2010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skule* /forum/post/12688997
> 
> 
> I'm new to the HD thing..bought a panny plasma and a old yamaha receiver that decodes dolby digital and dts..I only have a 5.1 setup..can I still use this BD player? Will it send dts or dolby digital signals thru coax or optical to my receiver and HMDI to my plasma (I don't have HDMI 1.3)? Thanks.



Every BD player that I know of should allow you to bitstream Dolby Digital or DTS in 5.1 over coaxial/optical cables just like DVD players used to. (except the bitrates can be higher than DVD)


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krisjan* /forum/post/12688718
> 
> 
> The AVR needs to be HDMI 1.3a (or higher) in order to do the latest audio format decoding.



Unless you purchase a player that internally decodes.


----------



## bigbarney

Does anybody know for sure if the Panasonic DMP-BD30 will play BD-r and AVCHD on dvd media?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigbarney* /forum/post/12689160
> 
> 
> Does anybody know for sure if the Panasonic DMP-BD30 will play BD-r and AVCHD on dvd media?



Yes, its been confirmed in the official BD30 thread.


----------



## JLS24

I keep seeing a (K) at the end of the panny bd30 when searching online same thing, or different?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge

Same thing


----------



## joffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giggle* /forum/post/12685144
> 
> 
> How about if I don't have a HDMI 1.3 capable receiver (just HDMI).



then the Panny BD-10A or PS3 is your best bet.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joffer* /forum/post/12689570
> 
> 
> then the Panny BD-10A or PS3 is your best bet.



Or, the Sony BDP-S1 and Elite HD1. Neither does DTS-HD, but they do support 1080P/24 which none of the Panny models feature.


----------



## bfdtv

If you have a HDMI 1.3 A/V receiver capable of decoding TrueHD and DTS-HD MA, then I would recommend the Panasonic BD30K.


Otherwise, I would wait.

I don't think you'll have to wait long, see the CES announcements next week.


----------



## BHlDu -DrVaDy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krisjan* /forum/post/12684273
> 
> 
> The Panasonic DMP-BD30 is the best stand-alone BD player out there at the moment. You can check the thread for details but here is a summary of its features:
> 
> 
> * bitstreams all of the latest audio formats (inlcuding TRUE HD and DTS MA) which will work very nicely with your Onkyo doing the decoding
> 
> * Excellent 1080P BD PQ (nothing better IMO and I own three different BD players)
> 
> * DVD upsaling is competent - not the best upscaling BD on the market which is the Samsung BD-P1200 (already discontinued and having lots of problems with BD and DVD playback requiring FW updates)
> 
> * BD30 has played everything I've put into it with no issues
> 
> * Can be had for close to $400 right now. Wait a month or two and it will probably drop more.
> 
> 
> Good luck in your search.



The BD30 is the WORST player for anyone without HDMI 1.3 unfortunately.


----------



## BHlDu -DrVaDy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joffer* /forum/post/12689570
> 
> 
> then the Panny BD-10A or PS3 is your best bet.



PS3 is a poor bet without ANY WAY to get DTSMA to your receiver. I will not "pray" for an upgrade that adds it.


----------



## BHlDu -DrVaDy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/12689612
> 
> 
> Or, the Sony BDP-S1 and Elite HD1. Neither does DTS-HD, but they do support 1080P/24 which none of the Panny models feature.



The $500 Panasonic doesn't do p24?


----------



## papi4baby

Panny 30. Good luck.


----------



## ABCD

I would discourage anyone from getting the PS3 because it does not support DTS-HD/MA, either bitstreaming or via internal decoding. And all of the Fox Blu-Ray lossless titles use DTS-HD/MA. Lots of people are willing to tell you that it will be eventually supported, but the PS3 hardware cannot handle bitstreaming, and any talk of internal decoding support is just speculation - Sony is totally silent on this.


----------



## ChicagoTC

I currently own an A2 and a Sammy 5000. I haven't been happy with the sammy for many reasons found in the owners thread. Up until today I was set to pick up an A35 and BD30 to bitstream everything to my Integra 9.8.


In light of the WB move and CES next week, I'm going to hold onto the Samsung and hope for firmware audio fixes. The BD30 can never be profile 2.0 due to no ethernet port and if it doesn't output 1080p/24fps that's another strike.


If Samsung comes through with bitstream support it can "almost" be profile 2.0. It doesn't have the 1gb local storage but there are ways around that with the network connection.


So unless you NEED a BR player right now I'd wait until profile 2.0 players at CES or Samsung to publish some info on their firmware plans.


----------



## karlsch

Because of the Warner announcement, I'm looking for a Blu-ray player, too.


Reading this thread, the Panasonic DMP-BD30 sounds like the one I want to get. But does it have any odd quirks that might surprise me - what I mean an odd quirk is something like this: I was reading the thread on the Samsung BDP1400 and somebody mentioned that if you pause it for more that a few minutes the screen saver will come on, but shortly afterwards it will stop without remembering where you paused. Then, in order to resume watching, you have to start from the beginning and find where you were when you paused. For me, this would be very inconvenient.


----------



## ryoohki

The question you need to ask yourself. Do you really care about going on the net with you're player (Profile 2.0), if you don't you can get a PS3 witch is it all (except DTS HD) or get a Panasonic BD30k.


----------



## ChicagoTC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryoohki* /forum/post/12691140
> 
> 
> The question you need to ask yourself. Do you really care about going on the net with you're player (Profile 2.0), if you don't you can get a PS3 witch is it all (except DTS HD) or get a Panasonic BD30k.



Myself, I'm not sure I ever would care but on the other hand I feel if there is to be future "advanced" content the net is where it would come from. I just recently got in BR and was shocked that an ethernet port wasn't standard. Nowadays pretty much everything is net enabled. I have an 8pt switch behind my display that only has 1 port open.(DTV HR20, Integra 9.8, Toshiba A2, Samsung 5000, Xbox 360, HTPC, wireless bridge getting it all to my gateway)


In addition if the 5000 fails, I'd want to replace it with the lastest and greatest which I feel will be profile 2.0 players at CES.


----------



## giggle

Ok I need some help I am looking for a more affordable player??? If there is one. I had a PS3 that fried and really wasn't crazy about it anyway (didn't like the gaming console portion), and last night I bought an S300, and was not happy. I have an A2 and while the pictures are the same the menu's etc are VERY quirky. I thought the A2 was a buggy player. This thing is going back today. VERY DISAPPOINTED to say the least. I really want to re-adopt this format (already have BD disks). Am I going to have to spend a lot of money $400+ to be satisfied???


----------



## giggle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHlDu -DrVaDy* /forum/post/12690231
> 
> 
> The BD30 is the WORST player for anyone without HDMI 1.3 unfortunately.



Why do I constantly hear this??? Is there any reason for this.


----------



## GregF2

I have a PS3 (which don't like because of loud fan noise) and also have a Sammy 5000 dual player for about two weeks. Since there probably won't be a great need for the Sammy long term, I may return it and just get another quiet Blu payer. Are there any Blu players that upscale as well as the Toshiba XA2 or as my Sammy 5000? Thanks!


----------



## billbillw

I don't get why folks keep saying the BD30 doesn't do 1080/24. They specs say that it does. Can someone explain?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JLS24* /forum/post/12684016
> 
> 
> Well I didnt really care who won this war in the first place I had a 50/50 chance and guessed wrong. I dont think HDdvd can recover from this. So Im here asking for help on a mid level Blu-Ray player. I would like to have one with the following.
> 
> 
> True HD decoding bitstream
> 
> A Excellent upscaler for SDDVD's
> 
> 1080p
> 
> 
> I have a Toshiba XA2 so something that might be comparable to that would be great.
> 
> 
> Here is my equipment:
> 
> 
> Pioneer 5080HD
> 
> Onkyo tx-sr805
> 
> 
> Hopefully looking around the $500 range. I really dont want a PS3 but if that is the best choice Ill go with that. Thanks for any help.



I'm in the same boat with ya.....so keep the XA2 for upscaling SD DVD?

And buy the Panny BD player?


According to this...."The BD30 is Blu Ray 1.1. PiP=Yes, Ethernet=No. Blu Ray 2.0 players will have ethernet." I should wait for the BR 2.0 format? Ethernet to update the FW has been very nice in the XA2.



I have a Denon 3808CI that decodes the new HD audio formats.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billbillw* /forum/post/12693684
> 
> 
> I don't get why folks keep saying the BD30 doesn't do 1080/24. They specs say that it does. Can someone explain?



Some of use forget(myself included) and because the BD10 didn't have the feature.


----------



## shogunprophet

I just went neutral and picked up an 80gb PS3... haven't played any BD on it yet but after 2 hours of motorstorm the thing is still not even audible.... much better than my outgoing xbox 360 (Couldn't even watch HD-DVD's on that cause it was soooo damn loud... bought an A20 for my HD-DVD viewing). My wife is excited that she can finally get disney movies in HD.


- Jon


----------



## JonW747




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABCD* /forum/post/12691028
> 
> 
> I would discourage anyone from getting the PS3 because it does not support DTS-HD/MA, either bitstreaming or via internal decoding. And all of the Fox Blu-Ray lossless titles use DTS-HD/MA. Lots of people are willing to tell you that it will be eventually supported, but the PS3 hardware cannot handle bitstreaming, and any talk of internal decoding support is just speculation - Sony is totally silent on this.



I don't have a HDMI receiver, so I watched the latest Die Hard using the standard DTS sound track via optical. If you go with a PS3 right now, you're only shutout of getting lossless sound on titles what don't support TrueHD or LPCM.


But the PS3 *does* have a wired and wireless network connection, the BD30 does not have either; so the PS3 can potentially be upgraded to future profiles. The BD30 cannot. The PS3 also has the processing power of a high-end PC so there's likely not a technical reason it cannot decode DTS-HD/MA in to LPCM. It's this processing power which makes it the most responsive player on the market.


On the other hand, the PS3 runs pretty hot and needs good ventilation and it doesn't support IR without a kludgey add-on. The 80GB unit I purchased is reasonably quiet, but it will crank the fan up if it gets hot - which depends on how much processing you ask it to do. Upscaling DVD's for instance seem to be more work for the PS3 than just playing back a Blu-Ray disc.


There's no slam dunk answer right now, but if you have spent a boatload of money on a high-end Plasma or LCD you should see how nice the nextgen console games look. With the PS3 you can download game demos and try most of the games out before plunking down $50 on something you'd rather not play.


----------



## TommyV

I recommend the Sharp Blu-Ray player if you do not have a processor/receiver that will decode the audio. I have it and it is a pretty solid player with great PQ. Decodes the most codecs and has 1080p/24 output.


----------



## krisjan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHlDu -DrVaDy* /forum/post/12690231
> 
> 
> The BD30 is the WORST player for anyone without HDMI 1.3 unfortunately.



I disagree with your use of "worst". You can still get lossless pcm audio from the analog outs which is an excellent audio option when the BD offers that option. Also, nothing wrong with good ole DD and DTS via optical. With the BD30, you can always look forward to adding an AVR that does all of the latest audio formats and then have the very best. Hence, I disagree with your assessment.


Also, for those wonderng, the BD30 does indeed offer 24 fps (but not in forced mode). Your TV/projector must be able to flag its 24 fps capability and then you can select that option from the BD30 menu.


Mark


----------



## cpc

My receiver has HDMI but no internal HD audio decoders. (I know there is no DTS-MA decoding player yet. We get DTS core for now).


1) Do either of the BD10 or BD30 have decoders for *DD True HD & DD+ and DTS-HR*?


2) Can either output decoded, uncompressed PCM over HDMI? Is it 7.1 or downmixed to 5.1?


3) In addition to HDMI, can the BD10 do the above decoding via it's 7.1 analog outputs in actual 7.1?


4) Does the BD30 do all the above decoding to it's 5.1 analog outputs?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12693744
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat with ya.....so keep the XA2 for upscaling SD DVD?
> 
> And buy the Panny BD player?
> 
> 
> According to this...."The BD30 is Blu Ray 1.1. PiP=Yes, Ethernet=No. Blu Ray 2.0 players will have ethernet." I should wait for the BR 2.0 format? Ethernet to update the FW has been very nice in the XA2.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Denon 3808CI that decodes the new HD audio formats.




Just ordered the Panny BD30 from J&R!


I'm Purple People


----------



## B Leisle

OP, my first choice would be the PS3, then the BD30. The PS3 still is the best value and is fully featured, with the possibility of updating to profile 2.0. Sony's support of the PS3 for Blu-ray playback has been outstanding. It's one tech shortcoming at the moment is the lack of DTS-HD MA support, which may or may not change in the future. There are some complaints about the PS3 using a Bluetooth remote and it's fan noise as well.


I wouldn't waste your time with the rest of the lower end BD players.


----------



## ncted

My 4 cents (darn weak dollar). I chose the PS3 for several reasons, many of which have already been discussed here including upgradability, and it can still be used as game platform if HD-DVD won (no worries anymore). The biggest reason I chose it over a stand-alone player is the performance. Titles load in seconds instead of minutes.


Now that I have had it for about a week, I can report that it is quieter than my DISH Network VIP722 HD DVR, so I don't even notice it.


----------



## Z06_Pilot

I agree with others regarding the PS3. Not something I will be getting for the reasons mentioned(fan noise, odd remote situation, DTS-MA, etc).


when gran turismo 5 comes out I might jump(GT4 is the only game I have for PS2 and the only reason I bought a gaming console).


Since it's obvious at this point that we will have a single format sooner rather than later, and it will be BD, I am really anxious to see the Denon line.


I bought the XA2 HD DVD a month ago when I jumped into the HD arena, BUT it was primarily as a SD DVD upscaler and it comes through with flying colors on that count.


I have a Denon 3910 SD DVD player and have been very impressed with their video products for awhile.


since we now know who the winner in the war will be, I will wait for the Denons to come out, make sure they have everything(ethernet, both multi-channel audios, bitstreamed and decoded, etc).


I will have no trouble dropping serious coin for a fully featured, high quality player knowing that it won't become obsolete as a result of the format war.


----------



## sspears

I believe the BD30 / HDMI 1.3 comment is directed at internal advanced audio decoding. It can send the bitstreams, but not decode internally.


I prefer the PS3 myself.


For those interested in PiP, you must enable secondary audio decoding if you want to hear it. I have been told that you loose high resolution audio when you do this. Most likely because it must mix the primary and secondary audio and it can't decode advanced audio internally. I am not sure how PCM soundtracks factor into this.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sspears* /forum/post/12696427
> 
> 
> I believe the BD30 / HDMI 1.3 comment is directed at internal advanced audio decoding. It can send the bitstreams, but not decode internally.
> 
> 
> I prefer the PS3 myself.
> 
> 
> For those interested in PiP, you must enable secondary audio decoding if you want to hear it. I have been told that you loose high resolution audio when you do this. Most likely because it must mix the primary and secondary audio and it can't decode advanced audio internally. I am not sure how PCM soundtracks factor into this.



Hi Stacey,


Just to clarify, with regard to your comment about PiP causing a loss of high resolution audio, it that comment relevant to the BD30, the PS3 or both?


Thanks.


Larry


----------



## gpshumway




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JLS24* /forum/post/12689363
> 
> 
> I keep seeing a (K) at the end of the panny bd30 when searching online same thing, or different?



"K" in Panasonic model names usually designates black as opposed to silver.


----------



## g_bartman

I have a pany 30 hooked up to a onkyo 805. Very nice combination.

dts master audio looks cool on the display and sounds awesome.


----------



## JLS24

Do you guys think the announced blu players at CES will come out to the market rather quickly, or could it be a wide range of dates. Also have we heard anything in the $500 range expected to be announced?


----------



## cpc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpc* /forum/post/12694963
> 
> 
> My receiver has HDMI but no internal HD audio decoders. (I know there is no DTS-MA decoding player yet. We get DTS core for now).
> 
> 
> 1) Do either of the BD10 or BD30 have decoders for *DD True HD & DD+ and DTS-HR*?
> 
> 
> 2) Can either output decoded, uncompressed PCM over HDMI? Is it 7.1 or downmixed to 5.1?
> 
> 
> 3) In addition to HDMI, can the BD10 do the above decoding via it's 7.1 analog outputs in actual 7.1?
> 
> 
> 4) Does the BD30 do all the above decoding to it's 5.1 analog outputs?



Anybody? ...also, what was the BD10*A* version vs the BD10? What does the BD30 offer that makes it better than the BD10/A?


----------



## nick2010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpc* /forum/post/12697172
> 
> 
> Anybody? ...also, what was the BD10*A* version vs the BD10? What does the BD30 offer that makes it better than the BD10/A?



The BD10A is just the BD10 with the newest firmware and a Dolby TrueHD logo on the top of the player. It (along with the BD10 if firmware is updated) can decode TrueHD internally and output it as PCM over HDMI. (It also decodes lossy DTS-HD High Resolution Audio) Note that the BD10 cannot decode DTS-HD Master Audio and does not have HDMI 1.3. (It has HDMI 1.2a)


The BD30 cannot decode TrueHD or DTS-HD MA, but can bitstream both through HDMI 1.3. It also has 1080p24 output.


----------



## Pacbellguy

I think there should be a clarification of fan noise for the PS3. I'm not sure if the newer models (40 and 80 gig) have that issue.


I have the 60 gig (with some fan noise) and love it. I bought it for BR playback and not only have been very happy with the load speed and quality.. but turns out I'm using it for other purposes as well like some gaming ($10 download games) as well as using it as a music server with the WiFi capabilities and on board hard drive.


Many people here do seem to like the Panasonic.. so I would consider both.


----------



## Clipse

I find it odd and sad that the best player seems to be a friggin video game system. It makes me question if I want to go Blu just yet. Amazing as the PS3 might be it just leaves me wondering what the heck is everyone else doing with there players and why they cannot make them better then the ps3 which is older...


----------



## JThiessen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nick2010* /forum/post/12697945
> 
> 
> The BD10A is just the BD10 with the newest firmware and a Dolby TrueHD logo on the top of the player. It (along with the BD10 if firmware is updated) can decode TrueHD internally and output it as PCM over HDMI. (It also decodes lossy DTS-HD High Resolution Audio) Note that the BD10 cannot decode DTS-HD Master Audio and does not have HDMI 1.3. (It has HDMI 1.2a)
> 
> 
> The BD30 cannot decode TrueHD or DTS-HD MA, but can bitstream both through HDMI 1.3. It also has 1080p24 output.



So the BD10(A) can decode TrueHD (and output as PCM via HDMI), but the BD30 cant? Seems strange that the higher end model lacks that capability.


The lack of 1.3 shouldnt really be a big deal to most people, should it? Unless you have full 1.3 throughout your system, it won't matter. Both my TV and AVR are Pio Elites, and are less than a year old, and only have 1.2.


Also, How would one know if your unit was decoding DTS-HD MA, or defaulting to a more baseline DTS? My reciever, as far as I can tell, only shows "DTS" on the display.


----------



## nozerider

I laughed when I saw the topic, then the topic creator's avatar.


----------



## oztech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JThiessen* /forum/post/12700968
> 
> 
> So the BD10(A) can decode TrueHD (and output as PCM via HDMI), but the BD30 cant? Seems strange that the higher end model lacks that capability.
> 
> 
> The lack of 1.3 shouldnt really be a big deal to most people, should it? Unless you have full 1.3 throughout your system, it won't matter. Both my TV and AVR are Pio Elites, and are less than a year old, and only have 1.2.
> 
> 
> Also, How would one know if your unit was decoding DTS-HD MA, or defaulting to a more baseline DTS? My reciever, as far as I can tell, only shows "DTS" on the display.



i think you might be confused the dmp-bd10ak is the higher end model and a100.00 higher also no current player does dts master the marantz that will

be showing at ces is said to have it with others sure to follow.


----------



## nick2010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JThiessen* /forum/post/12700968
> 
> 
> So the BD10(A) can decode TrueHD (and output as PCM via HDMI), but the BD30 cant? Seems strange that the higher end model lacks that capability.
> 
> 
> The lack of 1.3 shouldnt really be a big deal to most people, should it? Unless you have full 1.3 throughout your system, it won't matter. Both my TV and AVR are Pio Elites, and are less than a year old, and only have 1.2.
> 
> 
> Also, How would one know if your unit was decoding DTS-HD MA, or defaulting to a more baseline DTS? My reciever, as far as I can tell, only shows "DTS" on the display.



I suppose Panasonic decided that most people would bitstream TrueHD instead of decoding in the player. (The BD10(A) could not bitstream it) The problem is that without a HDMI 1.3 receiver that decodes TrueHD, there is no way of using the lossless audio with the BD30.


----------



## DarkAdept




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clipse* /forum/post/12700548
> 
> 
> I find it odd and sad that the best player seems to be a friggin video game system. It makes me question if I want to go Blu just yet. Amazing as the PS3 might be it just leaves me wondering what the heck is everyone else doing with there players and why they cannot make them better then the ps3 which is older...



Blame it on the different economic models applied to dedicated players vs. game consoles. The PS3 was designed to remain viable for a ten-year lifespan and eventual production on the order of 100 million units. The amount of engineering effort that goes into designing something like this is phenomenal and is hard to beat with a product designed for a niche market and destined to be replaced within a year.


The situation will change as volumes ramp up for dedicated Blu-ray players and off-the-shelf solutions mature, but for now it shouldn't be a surprise that the PS3 holds up incredibly well. It's a very solid design hampered only by its multi-purpose nature.


It does run relatively warm because it's doing virtually everything with fairly general-purpose hardware. This results some people reporting issues with thermal management (fan noise) though many don't experience problems, and it does have the upside of being very upgradable since it's basically 100% software. It doesn't look like a piece of normal AV rack gear. It doesn't use an IR remote control scheme out of the box, and IR add-ons are limited in some ways (inability to turn the unit on and off.)


All-in-all, though, it has held up well for good and valid reasons. Those reasons should change in due course but for now it's a reasonable bet for many people - especially those with HDMI 1.1 receivers that need internal decoding. Many, many insiders have hinted that DTS HD MA support is coming and while it isn't guaranteed I suspect it's a better than 50:50 bet.


----------



## 4492011

Hi I am also loking for a blue ray player however I do not care about the audio output at this time so I would like to know which player is the best for video play back less than the 499.00 mark of the panasonic?


----------



## wojtek

Guys:


Which of the BD players discussed and recommended in this thread are available as region-free for SD-DVDs or can be easily hacked (via service menu or code) to play all-region SD-DVDs?


I _really_ don't want separate boxes for my collection of international SD-DVDs and future BDs.


Thx


----------



## JLS24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nozerider* /forum/post/12701133
> 
> 
> I laughed when I saw the topic, then the topic creator's avatar.



Well I still had my HD DVD avatar still on their when I made the topic. It my opinion that this war is over (I know some see if different and thats there opinion) Im not one to keep all my HD DVD stuff(I know others are) SO Ive been selling all of my HD stuff and moving on to Blu. I was never married to either of them I had a 50/50 chance to get it right, and I lost.


----------



## TommyV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wojtek* /forum/post/12705347
> 
> 
> Guys:
> 
> 
> Which of the BD players discussed and recommended in this thread are available as region-free for SD-DVDs or can be easily hacked (via service menu or code) to play all-region SD-DVDs?
> 
> 
> I _really_ don't want separate boxes for my collection of international SD-DVDs and future BDs.
> 
> 
> Thx



I would also be interested when we can get the first region free hack for Blu-Ray discs as well.


----------



## whaat

My HD screen (Sony GWII w/umr mod, 768p), Yamaha 2400 receiver, and Denon 2900 have been my central HT components for the last 3 to 5 years. I plan to upgrade to a 1080p panel and HDMI-based receiver sometime in the next year or so.


I succumbed to the $199 Toshiba HD-A3 just before Christmas. I was so pleased with the HD picture that I decided I had another year or more of enjoyment left on my 4-1/2 year old GWII. My 2900 still easily beats if for SD-DVD through component, though.


I have found that I do not like having still to buy SD-DVDs for non-HD-DVD titles.


So, I am considering purchasing a good but inexpensive BD player, on par with the A3. I plan on connecting it to my HT via component and optical/SPDIF cables. I will defer the advanced BD features that require a 1080p screen, HDMI equipment, and next-gen sound decoding until I upgrade my whole HT.


I am currently considering these two players, in this order (please add or correct as needed):


1. Samsung BDP-1200, refurb'd

Plus: very good BD playback, superior SD-DVD playback via HQV, lowest price, HDMI 1.3 (for later)

Minus: some compatibility complaints with the newest BR discs, no advanced sound format support beyond DD+


2. PS3, 40GB model

Plus: very good BD playback, game machine, computer-like capabilities (web access, photo & home video streaming), already 1.1 profile, fast start and load times, wireless networking

Minus: no remote (that's big for me), significantly higher price than option 1, no lossless sound format support


The Panasonic model sounds truly great but, at nearly 2 c-notes more than option 1, I think this is more bang than I can use for now. By the time the rest of my HT is ready to support those features, then I probably should be considering 2.x profile players or HTPCs. Let me know if I'm incorrect with that conclusion.


What do you recommend?


----------



## JonW747

Just some corrections to your list:


1) The ps3 has a remote but it's bluetooth ($20), it can turn the ps3 on and off too. You can also use the game controller to play discs. If you want to use IR for a universal remote there are some aftermarket options that apparently work.


2) The ps3 does support lossless formats over HDMI, but currently just LPCM, or what it can convert on the fly to LPCM (Dolby TrueHD). The DTS-MA format is the lossless format that's currently not supported. Bitstreaming lossless formats is also currently not supported. But potentially decoding support could be added for DTS as the PS3 has ample processing power.


----------



## Skrill

I am in the same boat as you -- but the best BR player that I can determine from my research is the PS3. So I guess I am going that route.


I use a 360 for games (and will continue to do so since all my friends have 360s and are on xbox live). My HD-A2 will be use for SD dvds and HD-DVDS.


----------



## edvedder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billbillw* /forum/post/12693684
> 
> 
> I don't get why folks keep saying the BD30 doesn't do 1080/24. They specs say that it does. Can someone explain?



not to worry the bd30k puts out 1080/24 i have the unit and can confirm this. I dont have a 1.3 compatible reciever and have this unit and i disagree with people saying its the worse player for those who dont have one. First, the prices on 1.3 recievers will drop and i plan to buy one when they do, for now my old Denon reciever (about 6 years old) is holding me over and the sound is still really good. Besides i live in an apartment at the moment and get noise complaints as it is from the sound. If you want a player that PLAYS every disc you throw at it without a hiccup and puts out an unbelievable image the bd 30 is the way to go. The image quality on 1080p content is better then my ps3, however the upconversion of sd content is not as good as the ps3.


----------



## JonW747




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edvedder* /forum/post/12711129
> 
> 
> The image quality on 1080p content is better then my ps3



I wonder why would that be? Are you using 1080p24? Do some players sharpen and process the image rather than just pass it on to the TV as-is off the disc?


Some movies have looked soft, so I've bumped up the video setting on my tv to get more pop - but "Meet the Robinsons" looked incredibly bright and sharp so I figured it was just the difference between hd video and the "film" look.


----------



## edvedder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonW747* /forum/post/12714513
> 
> 
> I wonder why would that be? Are you using 1080p24? Do some players sharpen and process the image rather than just pass it on to the TV as-is off the disc?
> 
> 
> Some movies have looked soft, so I've bumped up the video setting on my tv to get more pop - but "Meet the Robinsons" looked incredibly bright and sharp so I figured it was just the difference between hd video and the "film" look.




I am not sure it could be a number of things but one reason could be that the panny has more video/image tweak options then the ps3 allowing the user to more fine tune the image to their tastes. In terms of technical reasons i don't have clue since they both output 1080/24 images. Too bad the upconversion isn't as good as the ps3 though as i use that to play sd DVD's, and the Panny for BD's.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12689648
> 
> 
> If you have a HDMI 1.3 A/V receiver capable of decoding TrueHD and DTS-HD MA, then I would recommend the Panasonic BD30K.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, I would wait.
> 
> I don't think you'll have to wait long, see the CES announcements next week.



Hi,


As usual, great advice. Here's a little taste of things to come.

CES: Panasonic Intros First BD-Live Blu-ray Player 


Larry


----------



## rick11

Looking for your expert perspectives....


I have my home theater underway


Pioneer Elite VSX92H AV Receiver

Sony VPL VW60 Projector

PSB speakers 7.1 setup

Dedicated Room

Stewart 120 Firehawk Screen SXRD


I have a standard DVD player and am thinking of upgrading to a Blu Ray. So here are my questions...


The dealer selling me the equipment (ex the PSB's which i already have) is suggesting the Pioneer Elite BDP 95FD or if i want to save a few dollars then the Sony BDP S500. These are around $600 - $800. What do I get for this much money vs a $200 - $300 Blu Ray player like the Samsung BDP-1200 or 1400?


thanks for your help


----------



## UCFKevin

Get a PS3. You won't regret it for a second.


Even if you don't play games. This COULD get you into them again. Worked for me. And the BluRay drive is absolutely flawless. I haven't had a single problem with it. And it's incredibly quiet. And quick.


----------



## CaseCom

Hey all. I've been on the high-def disc sidelines until now. With the Warner announcement I'd like to jump into Blu-ray sometime this year.


I'd like a player that's at least Profile 1.1. Other than that my main concern is upconversion of SD DVDs -- I'll be upgrading a few discs to Blu-ray but most of my collection will remain SD. The Panasonic BD30 looks promising but its upconversion gets reviews ranging from "pretty good" to "good enough" to "so-so" to "crappy."


I was hoping for a midrange player with the Reon chip being announced at CES, but it doesn't look like it's in the cards. I'm hoping to keep my budget to $500 or less.


My current player is an old 480i JVC player (XV-S300). My TV does all the scaling and seems to do a pretty good job (Sony Bravia KDL-V32XBR2) -- but it's a 1366x768 set so it probably doesn't show every flaw.


I use my TV's speakers (and no AVR), so handling of advanced audio is not a consideration.


Any thoughts? Should I go for the BD30 or wait? My greatest fear is spending $499 and finding that my SD discs actually look worse than they used to.


----------



## nineteen70

You shouldnt like UCFKevin said get a ps3 or wait and see what new blu ray players come out and spend the extras on movies


----------



## Greg Matty

It looks like I am going format neutral. I can afford a $400ish BD-30 but can't afford to upgrade my receiver for at least another year. With my Toshiba A-2 I get Dolby TrueHD decoded by the A-2 and sent bitstream to the Onkyo 804. Will the BD-30 do this as well?


Greg


----------



## goosebump




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12689648
> 
> 
> If you have a HDMI 1.3 A/V receiver capable of decoding TrueHD and DTS-HD MA, then I would recommend the Panasonic BD30K.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, I would wait.
> 
> I don't think you'll have to wait long, see the CES announcements next week.



Thanks for clarifying this for me. One question:

Is there an advantage to internally decoding TrueHD (i.e. new BD50) if my receiver is non-hdmi (mine is a Denon AVR-1603 with two options: Digital Optical or 5.1 analog)


thanks


----------



## Haroon Malik

The Pioneer in question is a good machine. However it is outdated IMO and the price will plummet to $500 or less in a couple of months.


You should at least get a Profile 1.1 player as an interim solution as Profile 2.0 players will be on the shelves before the turn of the year for sure.


Most people right now who are saying that they are barely interested in interactivity will eventually get a Profile 2.0 player.


By then we will also hear a new HDMI ver 1.3b being introduced!







It's ridiculous IMO.


----------



## rick11

Thanks UCFKevin. So why are people spending even over $1000 on players -they must be getting something for that money or why wouldn;t the prices come down?


----------



## Greg Matty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12689648
> 
> 
> If you have a HDMI 1.3 A/V receiver capable of decoding TrueHD and DTS-HD MA, then I would recommend the Panasonic BD30K.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, I would wait.
> 
> I don't think you'll have to wait long, see the CES announcements next week.



Unless I am mistaken, the Panasonic website says the BD-30K will decode Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD. Is that not right? I would like to keep my Onkyo 804 for at least another year before I upgrade.


Greg


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg Matty* /forum/post/12721093
> 
> 
> It looks like I am going format neutral. I can afford a $400ish BD-30 but can't afford to upgrade my receiver for at least another year. With my Toshiba A-2 I get Dolby TrueHD decoded by the A-2 and sent bitstream to the Onkyo 804. Will the BD-30 do this as well?
> 
> 
> Greg



Hi Greg,


Your HD-A2 can not decode Dolby TrueHD and send it as bitstream to your receiver. However, it can decode it and send it as multichannel PCM via its HDMI connection. Your Onkyo can handle the PCM.


Your HD-A2 can send standard Dolby Digital and dts as bitstream over an SPDIF connection and your Onkyo can decode them.


The BD-30 can *not* decode Dolby TrueHD and send it via multichannel PCM to a receiver. It can send Dolby TrueHD as bitstream over HDMI to a receiver that is capable of decoding TrueHD.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg Matty* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unless I am mistaken, the Panasonic website says the BD-30K will decode Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD. Is that not right? I would like to keep my Onkyo 804 for at least another year before I upgrade.



You are mistaken. It will not decode these advanced codecs. It will transmit as bitstream to a receiver that can decode them. I don't think your Onkyo will do that.


Larry


----------



## Don't h8

For BD player currently on the market, look at the Panny BD30. Highly regarded as probably the most bang for your buck BD player out right now and is profile 1.1


----------



## clutch69

PS3 all the way. It will also be up to date. PLUS............you can do so much more, even if you don't play video games, it's like having a computer hooked up to your TV.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goosebump* /forum/post/12721150
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarifying this for me. One question:
> 
> Is there an advantage to internally decoding TrueHD (i.e. new BD50) if my receiver is non-hdmi (mine is a Denon AVR-1603 with two options: Digital Optical or 5.1 analog)
> 
> 
> thanks



Hi,


Hopefully bfdtv will correct me if I'm incorrect, but here is my take on your question. If your receiver is non-HDMI the new BD-50 will permit you to decode and send TrueHD via the analog outputs.


Larry


----------



## Greg Matty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/12722026
> 
> 
> Hi Greg,
> 
> 
> Your HD-A2 can not decode Dolby TrueHD and send it as bitstream to your receiver. However, it can decode it and send it as multichannel PCM via its HDMI connection. Your Onkyo can handle the PCM.
> 
> 
> Your HD-A2 can send standard Dolby Digital and dts as bitstream over an SPDIF connection and your Onkyo can decode them.
> 
> 
> The BD-30 can *not* decode Dolby TrueHD and send it via multichannel PCM to a receiver. It can send Dolby TrueHD as bitstream over HDMI to a receiver that is capable of decoding TrueHD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are mistaken. It will not decode these advanced codecs. It will transmit as bitstream to a receiver that can decode them. I don't think your Onkyo will do that.
> 
> 
> Larry



Thanks for the clarification. Look's like I'll need a new receiver to go with a BD player. I doubt I can sell my 804 for more than $400 so I may have to wait for a while.


Greg


----------



## isingh

So what's the bottom line for a user like me who doesn't have much tech info. After yesterday's announcement I am also planing to get a Bluray player. Right now I am using A2 with my Onkyo receiver which doesn't have HDMI input but I still can get DTS using optical. I have read replies and other threads as well but so much of confused now.


----------



## goosebump




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/12722182
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Hopefully bfdtv will correct me if I'm incorrect, but here is my take on your question. If your receiver is non-HDMI the new BD-50 will permit you to decode and send TrueHD via the analog outputs.
> 
> 
> Larry



Ooh, thanks. That's what I was wondering.


So to clarify: even though the BD30 has 5.1 (actually7.1) analog outputs, it won't output TrueHD via analog because it doesn't have the proper DAC or decoder for it? But the BD50 does?


----------



## doublechili

I am putting together a HT system for a basement which should be finshed in 4-6 weeks. I have a Sony 1080p LCD and an Onkyo 805 receiver. I will go Blu-Ray, but am not necessarily in a big hurry.


Would there be any wisdom in getting a cheap ($60) 1080p upscaling DVD player for now, and waiting a year or so to invest in the Blu-Ray player? Or is waiting a never-ending strategy? Also, I assume if I buy any Blu-Ray discs now those could not be played on the cheapo DVD player, correct? Thanks.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goosebump* /forum/post/12723084
> 
> 
> Ooh, thanks. That's what I was wondering.
> 
> 
> So to clarify: even though the BD30 has 5.1 (actually7.1) analog outputs, it won't output TrueHD via analog because it doesn't have the proper DAC or decoder for it? But the BD50 does?



Correct


----------



## goosebump




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goosebump* /forum/post/12723084
> 
> 
> Ooh, thanks. That's what I was wondering.
> 
> 
> So to clarify: even though the BD30 has 5.1 (actually7.1) analog outputs, it won't output TrueHD via analog because it doesn't have the proper DAC or decoder for it? But the BD50 does?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/12723120
> 
> 
> Correct



thanks, just one last question. So the older BD10 could internally decode Analog TrueHD for 5.1 analog output, but the BD30 can't.

If that's the case and I can't wait for the BD50 (which also does), should I get the BD10 instead of the BD30? (Extras like pip don 't matter at all to me; though disc playing reliability & PQ is top priority).


many thanks.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg Matty* /forum/post/12722402
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. Look's like I'll need a new receiver to go with a BD player. I doubt I can sell my 804 for more than $400 so I may have to wait for a while.
> 
> 
> Greg



Hi Greg,


Why? Can't you use the analog outputs of the BD-50 with your receiver?


Larry


----------



## Greg Matty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/12723615
> 
> 
> Hi Greg,
> 
> 
> Why? Can't you use the analog outputs of the BD-50 with your receiver?
> 
> 
> Larry



BD-50? I only saw the "30" and the "10" at the Panasonic website. I'll take a look at that model. Thanks.


Greg


----------



## Shufflefield

Additionally I am running this into a Toshiba 56MX195 (1080p native, but does not accept 1080p signal).


I will have to output the PS3 as 1080i and let my TV upscale. What are the known issues with this?


What audio options am I going to miss out on in addition to DTS-MA? And how big of a deal is that anyway?


No, not getting a new TV, No, not getting a new AVR.


Is the PS3 going to be a suitable blu solution given my setup or is there another player I might get more out of?


*Edit* shouldn't have made it a seperate thread, sorry, but thanks for the move -


Since it looks like I might finally be suckered into a PS3, I also have a question - how bad is the PS1 and 2 emulation in software on the 80gb model? If I get a PS3, I want the full shebang, and apparently the 40gb model lacks BC. Is it worth tracking down a 60gb model with full Hardware BC? I know this is a gaming related question, but my primary use would be Blu, but this factors into my decision since I am a gamer and will probably use both functions of the system.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg Matty* /forum/post/12724128
> 
> 
> BD-50? I only saw the "30" and the "10" at the Panasonic website. I'll take a look at that model. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Greg



Hi Greg,


I was referring to the CES announcement that I mentioned in Posting #80. 


Larry


----------



## Skrill

OK - I am an unwashed HD-DVD guy looking at getting a PS3 for BD and video streaming purposes.


This will be hooked up to a Denon 2807 through HDMI and passing through to a Sammy HL-S6188w (1080p TV). The Denon cannot decode the HD audio but it works great with my HD-A2 which decoded TrueHD just fine.


I notice that a lot of the latest BD releases feature DTS-MA as their lossless audio. OK -- I know that the PS3 cannot decode DTS-MA right now. So what will happen when I hook it up and play the DTS-MA track??


Also will PS3 ever be able to decode DTS-MA after a firmware update?


----------



## joffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skrill* /forum/post/12726701
> 
> 
> I notice that a lot of the latest BD releases feature DTS-MA as their lossless audio. OK -- I know that the PS3 cannot decode DTS-MA right now. So what will happen when I hook it up and play the DTS-MA track??



you'll just get the DTS core


> Quote:
> Also will PS3 ever be able to decode DTS-MA after a firmware update?



no one knows yet


----------



## whippersnapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pacbellguy* /forum/post/12700164
> 
> 
> I think there should be a clarification of fan noise for the PS3. I'm not sure if the newer models (40 and 80 gig) have that issue.
> 
> 
> I have the 60 gig (with some fan noise) and love it. I bought it for BR playback and not only have been very happy with the load speed and quality.. but turns out I'm using it for other purposes as well like some gaming ($10 download games) as well as using it as a music server with the WiFi capabilities and on board hard drive.
> 
> 
> Many people here do seem to like the Panasonic.. so I would consider both.





> Quote:
> I think there should be a clarification of fan noise for the PS3.



I agree with this. My PS3 seems fairly quite to me (I keep it setting vertical so that may have something to do with it. Haven't heard nearly as many complaints about fan noise as I did 6-9 months ago, maybe they're making them quieter now. It might be a subjective thing with some folks just supersensitive to low level noises. I had to laugh about 9 months ago when some guy was complaining about his PS3's fan noise and posted a video of it with him using a mike to record the noise. The funny part was that the video showed him placing the microphone about 6 inches away from the PS3; hardly normal viewing distance.


OP, I'd say if you're sensitive to fan noise at all, stay away from the PS3. You have a wide variety of players to choose from now. Good luck.


----------



## whippersnapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarkAdept* /forum/post/12702321
> 
> 
> Blame it on the different economic models applied to dedicated players vs. game consoles. The PS3 was designed to remain viable for a ten-year lifespan and eventual production on the order of 100 million units. The amount of engineering effort that goes into designing something like this is phenomenal and is hard to beat with a product designed for a niche market and destined to be replaced within a year.
> 
> 
> The situation will change as volumes ramp up for dedicated Blu-ray players and off-the-shelf solutions mature, but for now it shouldn't be a surprise that the PS3 holds up incredibly well. It's a very solid design hampered only by its multi-purpose nature.
> 
> 
> It does run relatively warm because it's doing virtually everything with fairly general-purpose hardware. This results some people reporting issues with thermal management (fan noise) though many don't experience problems, and it does have the upside of being very upgradable since it's basically 100% software. It doesn't look like a piece of normal AV rack gear. It doesn't use an IR remote control scheme out of the box, and IR add-ons are limited in some ways (inability to turn the unit on and off.)
> 
> 
> All-in-all, though, it has held up well for good and valid reasons. Those reasons should change in due course but for now it's a reasonable bet for many people - especially those with HDMI 1.1 receivers that need internal decoding. Many, many insiders have hinted that DTS HD MA support is coming and while it isn't guaranteed I suspect it's a better than 50:50 bet.





> Quote:
> The PS3 was designed to remain viable for a ten-year lifespan



Yes the PS3 reminds me of robust military grade electronics rather than a piece of consumer electronics. Mine has been running 24/7 since last April (when [email protected] came to the PS3) and the only "maintenance" I do to it is to take the vacuum cleaner hose to it to clean away accumulated dust about once a month. Continues to play Blu-ray movies flawlessly. My wife jokes that I'm trying to kill it to have an excuse to get a new stand-alone. I'm beginning to think that I'll be gone before that PS3 dies.


----------



## JRRandall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABCD* /forum/post/12691028
> 
> 
> I would discourage anyone from getting the PS3 because it does not support DTS-HD/MA, either bitstreaming or via internal decoding. And all of the Fox Blu-Ray lossless titles use DTS-HD/MA. Lots of people are willing to tell you that it will be eventually supported, but the PS3 hardware cannot handle bitstreaming, and any talk of internal decoding support is just speculation - Sony is totally silent on this.



You don't honestly believe the the cell processors can't handle bit streaming DTS-HD do you? I'm sure there's more then enough juice in the PS3 to bit stream any soundtrack to a receiver and more then likely even enough to decode it internally. I think Sony is holding off on this until the stand alone players are able to do it. Sony could piss off everyone else in the BDA if they start giving the PS3 all these capabilities before the other CEs have had a chance to release their stand alone players with internal decoding. Otherwise there would be no incentive for consumers to spend the $$$$ on a top of the line stand alone. Believe me, Sony will come out and support bit streaming the DTS tracks at the very least. They will patch the PS3 to be BD-Live capable also, they said as much at CES.


----------



## roentgen1895




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whippersnapper* /forum/post/12727242
> 
> 
> I agree with this. My PS3 seems fairly quite to me (I keep it setting vertical so that may have something to do with it. Haven't heard nearly as many complaints about fan noise as I did 6-9 months ago, maybe they're making them quieter now. It might be a subjective thing with some folks just supersensitive to low level noises. I had to laugh about 9 months ago when some guy was complaining about his PS3's fan noise and posted a video of it with him using a mike to record the noise. The funny part was that the video showed him placing the microphone about 6 inches away from the PS3; hardly normal viewing distance.
> 
> 
> OP, I'd say if you're sensitive to fan noise at all, stay away from the PS3. You have a wide variety of players to choose from now. Good luck.



I've got the 60GB PS3. It is very loud. Maybe mine is the exception. But it is annoying. Gets pretty hot as well but not nearly as hot as my comcast DVR.


----------



## Greg Matty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/12724913
> 
> 
> Hi Greg,
> 
> 
> I was referring to the CES announcement that I mentioned in Posting #80.
> 
> 
> Larry



Thanks Larry.


Greg


----------



## Acturbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *margate21* /forum/post/12685891
> 
> 
> i went neutral (can i still use that) tonight panasonic bd30... gotta deal on a openbox +5 instant movies + 5 mir




I just did the same thing. Open box for 379 + 5 movies + 5 mail in.









I am very happy with the PQ on Blu but for SD nothing beats my A3.


----------



## Will Munshower

Ok...I've been reading posts in the Blu-Ray section till my eyes are ready to bleed. I need you fine BR fans assistance. Here is what I have and what I would like, feature wise, on a BR player.


Onkyo 605

Sony SXRD XBR2


1) HDMI 1.3 (I like bitstreaming)

2) Firmware upgradable

3) An ethernet port would be nice

4) Good SD upconversion not needed (I have an XA2)

5) Cost is a factor (Wife is ticked that we bet on the wrong horse)

6) Proper 1080p/60 output (An issue I had with the Tosh A35)

7) As it goes without saying, a dual format machine is not needed

8) I am definitely not a gamer. PS3 is out of the question


I know you folks are probably sick of all of these questions but

this is really uncharted territory for me. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks in advance...Will


----------



## margate21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Acturbo* /forum/post/12731501
> 
> 
> I just did the same thing. Open box for 379 + 5 movies + 5 mail in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with the PQ on Blu but for SD nothing beats my A3.



except maybe my xa2.







that being said the pq on bd30 is vg. the sq i am still undecided on.


----------



## krisjan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will Munshower* /forum/post/12733250
> 
> 
> Ok...I've been reading posts in the Blu-Ray section till my eyes are ready to bleed. I need you fine BR fans assistance. Here is what I have and what I would like, feature wise, on a BR player.
> 
> 
> Onkyo 605
> 
> Sony SXRD XBR2
> 
> 
> 1) HDMI 1.3 (I like bitstreaming)
> 
> 2) Firmware upgradable
> 
> 3) An ethernet port would be nice
> 
> 4) Good SD upconversion not needed (I have an XA2)
> 
> 5) Cost is a factor (Wife is ticked that we bet on the wrong horse)
> 
> 6) Proper 1080p/60 output (An issue I had with the Tosh A35)
> 
> 7) As it goes without saying, a dual format machine is not needed
> 
> 8) I am definitely not a gamer. PS3 is out of the question
> 
> 
> I know you folks are probably sick of all of these questions but
> 
> this is really uncharted territory for me. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance...Will



The Panasonic BD30 meets all of your needs. With it hooked up to your Onkyo 605 via HDMI, you will get all of the Hi-Rez audio formats and PQ on Blu-ray is great. Std def DVD PQ is adequate. I also own a Samsung 1200 and Sony 300 and the BD30 is by far the best player in terms of actually playing BD's without complaint.


----------



## xrose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whippersnapper* /forum/post/12727242
> 
> 
> I agree with this. My PS3 seems fairly quite to me (I keep it setting vertical so that may have something to do with it. Haven't heard nearly as many complaints about fan noise as I did 6-9 months ago, maybe they're making them quieter now. It might be a subjective thing with some folks just supersensitive to low level noises. I had to laugh about 9 months ago when some guy was complaining about his PS3's fan noise and posted a video of it with him using a mike to record the noise. The funny part was that the video showed him placing the microphone about 6 inches away from the PS3; hardly normal viewing distance.
> 
> 
> OP, I'd say if you're sensitive to fan noise at all, stay away from the PS3. You have a wide variety of players to choose from now. Good luck.



My first encounter with the PS3, I went to my friends house to set up some recording. When I got there I could clearly hear it and just dismissed it as an oscillating fan, not taking notice that there wasn't even one in the room. As we set up the mic elsewhere in the house to record vocal tracks, I kept hearing the fan noise being picked up by the mic, low and behold it was the PS3.


This thing wasn't a little noisy. It was LOUD, in a normal room temperature and not enclosed. To the point of distraction in movie viewing. He has the 40g model.


----------



## Bosox2004

I too am now in the market for BD player since it appears the writing is on the wall. My question relates more around the best player for my current receiver. I have an older B&K AVR 202 that isn't up to date with today's latest audio options (not quite ready to upgrade it as it has been a really great foundation for my system) ~ so I assume my best option would be a player with a built in decoder. Not sure which ones do this ~ sounds like the Panasonic BD10 would be an option? Anything else out there worth looking at or should I wait to see what shakes out at CES?


Thanks


----------



## Bluto17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHlDu -DrVaDy* /forum/post/12690231
> 
> 
> The BD30 is the WORST player for anyone without HDMI 1.3 unfortunately.



I have a Yamaha RX-V2700, which allows 1.3 passthrough, but it doesn't decode. Will the BD30 work for me?


Edit: I'm guessing I should hold out for the newly-announced BD50, correct?


----------



## imagine6

Do any bluray players remember the point at which a movie was stopped after powering off and then back on? I use this feature often on my standard upconverting dvd player, in fact it remembers the stopping points of the last six disks.


----------



## hidefpaul

I'll be leaving for Florida on Saturday, and wanted to pick up my first BD player. With the Can $ being par with the US $, I can't pass this opportunity up.
*I want a player that does all decoding internally and outputs Multi CH PCM, via HDMI, to my 1.1 HDMI Integra 7.6 AVR* . I really would bite the bullet on a BD player that meets the following criteria:


1) Internally decodes DD+, DD True HD and passes it via HDMI as Multi CH PCM to my Integra 7.6 - HDMI 1.1 AVR.

2) Internally decodes DTS MA, I know... none do it, yet! (promised to do so with a confirmed FW up-date)

3) Is profile 1.1

4) Does a true 1080/24p (to complement my 60" Pioneer Kuro).

5) Excellent/Very good SD Up-conversion (like Samsung / Reon chip)

6) Comes with some free, mail in/in store movies (not a deal breaker)

7) Not interested in PS3


Does anyone know which BD player will cover all or the most of these. I am flexible (willing to wait for FW) on point # 2.


Thanks


Paul


----------



## davejustdave

I currently have a PS3 as my BD player and a HD-A35 as my HD DVD player. I have a Denon 3808 which can do the Dolby True HD as well as DTS MA etc.


Basically what is the BD player that will give me all the features my A35 does as far as ethernet and ability to stream audio to my reciver that it does the decoding? I don't get why the PS3 can't but whatever.


I was leaning towards the Panny but the lack of ethernet capapbilities turned me off.


Any suggestions?


----------



## margate21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imagine6* /forum/post/12736840
> 
> 
> Do any bluray players remember the point at which a movie was stopped after powering off and then back on? I use this feature often on my standard upconverting dvd player, in fact it remembers the stopping points of the last six disks.



i believe the bd30 does bookmark but not with any disks that have java on it...


----------



## Junkhead

Bottom line


$400-$500 to spend on a Blu-Ray player


1080p a must

Sound Quality is VERY important


what should i look at?


(i know NOTHING of BLU-RAY, I just jumped HD-DVD ship 10 minutes ago and looking for another ship)


----------



## EricST




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Junkhead* /forum/post/12741653
> 
> 
> Bottom line
> 
> 
> $400-$500 to spend on a Blu-Ray player
> 
> 
> 1080p a must
> 
> Sound Quality is VERY important
> 
> 
> what should i look at?
> 
> 
> (i know NOTHING of BLU-RAY, I just jumped HD-DVD ship 10 minutes ago and looking for another ship)



Wait until Super-bowl time, the firestorm of player sales will start then.


----------



## TekWorm

OK, help me out here...ple-e-e-e-ase.


I'm contemplating neutrality, and haven't clue 1 about Blu-Ray players.

I get more confused, the more I read









My confusion is over this talk of "Profile 1, 1.1 or (now I'm seeing references to) 2".

What the heck does it really mean to me, as a buyer..

I don't want to buy a player that I'll need to replace in a couple months (or so).


Which do I want to look (/wait) for and what players will have it, as well as PCM , TrueHD and DTS-MA??


TIA..


----------



## giggle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/12714868
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> As usual, great advice. Here's a little taste of things to come.
> 
> CES: Panasonic Intros First BD-Live Blu-ray Player
> 
> 
> Larry



Yes, but for how much money??? Now I think the BDA needs to work on getting prices down. That was the one thing that HD DVD did do in this war. It will be all for not if the prices don't come/stay down.


----------



## liftsalot

i would go with the panasonic dmp-bd30. It's in your price range, and it's 1.1 compliant. Only downside is no ethernet connection, if you want that you'll have to wait for the 50, but I don't know if pricing has come out on that yet.


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Junkhead* /forum/post/12741653
> 
> 
> Bottom line
> 
> 
> $400-$500 to spend on a Blu-Ray player
> 
> 
> 1080p a must
> 
> Sound Quality is VERY important
> 
> 
> what should i look at?
> 
> 
> (i know NOTHING of BLU-RAY, I just jumped HD-DVD ship 10 minutes ago and looking for another ship)



if SQ is your primary after PQ, then I would recommend the Panny BD30 (BD50 if you can wait). The BD30 does bitstreaming for Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD-MA.


THe only reason to get a ps3 is that it is the only Profile 2.0 (online interactive features), but you will lose a little on the sound from DTS-HD-MA to DTS-core until they figure out how the ps3 can handle DTS-HD-MA.


-Splints


----------



## Junkhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *splinters* /forum/post/12743562
> 
> 
> if SQ is your primary after PQ, then I would recommend the Panny BD30 (BD50 if you can wait). The BD30 does bitstreaming for Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD-MA.
> 
> 
> THe only reason to get a ps3 is that it is the only Profile 2.0 (online interactive features), but you will lose a little on the sound from DTS-HD-MA to DTS-core until they figure out how the ps3 can handle DTS-HD-MA.
> 
> 
> -Splints





So the BD30 will at least match my A3 in terms of sound quality then?


My receiver(denon 887) Would always show as multichannel/PCM for my HD movies , the sounds was


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TekWorm* /forum/post/12743405
> 
> 
> OK, help me out here...ple-e-e-e-ase.
> 
> 
> I'm contemplating neutrality, and haven't clue 1 about Blu-Ray players.
> 
> I get more confused, the more I read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My confusion is over this talk of "Profile 1, 1.1 or (now I'm seeing references to) 2".
> 
> What the heck does it really mean to me, as a buyer..
> 
> I don't want to buy a player that I'll need to replace in a couple months (or so).
> 
> 
> Which do I want to look (/wait) for and what players will have it, as well as PCM , TrueHD and DTS-MA??
> 
> 
> TIA..



Here is the link about BD Profiles: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=868226 


That will answer the questions about profiles.


As for players to look for, it depends on what your needs are. The PS3 and the Panny BD30 are probably the most popular options depending on your needs.


If your looking for the best in AQ and have HDMI 1.3 AVR, then the BD30 is a great choice. Otherwise the ps3 has a lot of nice features on top of being a BD player including games, demos, trailers, and probably the only true future-proof player that has been confirmed to be Profile 2.0 (BD-Live) ready. You will lose a little on the AQ since it doesn't support DTS-HD-MA, but unless you know what you want the PS3 is really a pretty solid option.


-Splints


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Junkhead* /forum/post/12743650
> 
> 
> So the BD30 will at least match my A3 in terms of sound quality then?
> 
> 
> My receiver(denon 887) Would always show as multichannel/PCM for my HD movies , the sounds was



I'm not familiar with Denon models, but if it supports HDMI 1.3, then it can support bitstreaming of Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD-MA which would equate what you get from your A3 (tho I can't claim to be familiar with all the specs) since those are about as good as it gets from what I can tell.


-Splints


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giggle* /forum/post/12743508
> 
> 
> Yes, but for how much money??? Now I think the BDA needs to work on getting prices down. That was the one thing that HD DVD did do in this war. It will be all for not if the prices don't come/stay down.



Hi,


Very good point. We should be concerned about this issue. Some have suggested that Blu-ray is geared for videophiles and audiophiles who will gladly pay the high profit margins, while HD DVD was geared for the average consumer who are more price-conscious. If that is so, we may be headed for another niche market like the previous HD audio format war with formats dieing a slow death from mass market indifference due to expensive and limited titles.


Persnally I don't consider myself an average consumer. So I'm still looking, and willing to pay a comparable amount, for a Blu-ray player that matches up with my Toshiba HD-XA2 in features and performance. So far I'm led to believe that nothing is close for use in a dedicated home theater, including the reasonably priced PS3. I will be closely following reviews of the BD-50 and other full-featured Blu-ray players that are yet to be announced.


Larry


----------



## bigtiny50

I am currently in the market of replacing my A-35. I was thinking of getting the PS3 but am not familiar with B-Ray. Audio is really not a big deal to me since my reciever only gets optical not HDMI. Upconversion is important since I have a large DVD collection. Any information is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## TekWorm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *splinters* /forum/post/12743661
> 
> 
> Here is the link about BD Profiles: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=868226
> 
> 
> That will answer the questions about profiles.
> 
> 
> As for players to look for, it depends on what your needs are. The PS3 and the Panny BD30 are probably the most popular options depending on your needs.
> 
> 
> If your looking for the best in AQ and have HDMI 1.3 AVR, then the BD30 is a great choice. Otherwise the ps3 has a lot of nice features on top of being a BD player including games, demos, trailers, and probably the only true future-proof player that has been confirmed to be Profile 2.0 (BD-Live) ready. You will lose a little on the AQ since it doesn't support DTS-HD-MA, but unless you know what you want the PS3 is really a pretty solid option.
> 
> 
> -Splints



Wow... Thank you, Splinters, for steering me back to the Profile thread.

I feel outstandingly foolish









I read in great detail, the confusing parts, and somehow totally missed the simple outlines in the FAQ portion.

Made to order for a dummy such as I!









Richard Paul authored a marvelously educational thread... I was just too frustrated with my own ignorance to follow it, until you sent me back with a fresh mind...LOL!


Thank you, again, mate.


----------



## neuronbob

Thank you Blu-Ray fans for this thread. I'm another guy who JUST got on the HD-DVD bandwagon last month and am a bit peeved that I got on the wrong horse.


I'm considering waiting for the BD50 as I need the analog outs, but I may go with the 30 now as I'm planning to upgrade pre-pros later this year to a HDMI 1.3 compliant unit. I'm just trying to decide whether to return the A35 I just bought a few weeks ago as I already have a very good upscaling DVD player (Denon 2910).


----------



## Lee Heytow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neuronbob* /forum/post/12745177
> 
> 
> Thank you Blu-Ray fans for this thread. I'm another guy who JUST got on the HD-DVD bandwagon last month and am a bit peeved that I got on the wrong horse.
> 
> 
> I'm considering waiting for the BD50 as I need the analog outs, but I may go with the 30 now as I'm planning to upgrade pre-pros later this year to a HDMI 1.3 compliant unit. I'm just trying to decide whether to return the A35 I just bought a few weeks ago as I already have a very good upscaling DVD player (Denon 2910).



I just jumped too but only have an A2. I need the analog outs also along with the advanced internal decoding for my Denon 3803. I'm not particularly anxious to replace the Denon. I don't have an decent upscaling machine so I'm going to keept the A2 and then move it into bedroom.


Since you have the 2910, I think it makes sense to return to A35. Have you compared PQ of both?


I seem to remember you from the AV123 site - am I right?


----------



## Bosox2004

So I'm at a crossroad... Do I purchase a Sony 300 and get 5 additional free DVD's for $399 at Best Buy or purchase the Panny BD30 for $395 from buy.com and forget about the free DVD's?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge

The S300 can be had for $299.


----------



## isingh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/12753454
> 
> 
> The S300 can be had for $299.



What abt Samsung 1400 ? Isn't that a good one ?


----------



## Bosox2004




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/12753454
> 
> 
> The S300 can be had for $299.



thanks Donnie... Do you know where? So then the question really becomes is the BD30 $100 better than the s300?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isingh* /forum/post/12753591
> 
> 
> What abt Samsung 1400 ? Isn't that a good one ?



Stay away from the 1400 and especially the 1200.


----------



## Aircooled

I'm thinking about getting a Panny BD30K and have a question. I currently have a Panny SD DVD recorder DMR E-30 and record material on Panny DVD-RAM disks. Does anyone know if these will play on the BD30K??


Thanks.


----------



## isingh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/12753615
> 
> 
> Stay away from the 1400 and especially the 1200.



Ya I heard 1200 is nasty, but 1400 was reasonably better as it also has DTS HD MA decoding ability and price is also much lesser than Panny or other better ones. And what if I had to make a choice between Sharp BDHP20 or Samsung 1400 and SONY S300 also to fit my budegt ? Panny is kind of higher in my range.


Any quick thoughts on that ?


----------



## erick granato

I'm a little discouraged as well. It seems that the best blu-ray player is the ps3. I bought one and returned it the other day as I did not need any gaming, just movie watching. But my point is that even coming to the second and third generations of the blu-ray players, they still don't have the same capabilities of my first generation hddvd player as far as audio decoding and interactivity is concerned. The Panasonic bd30 seems to have the most going for it but it still lacks the internal decoding of true-hd that I need for my older receiver with analog connections. It also lacks the ethernet port for interactivity and firmware updates. Some of the other brands have issues of their own and are not profile 1.1. I'm not trying to bash blu ray, I want to join the club(johnnycomelately) but for us people that have been spoiled by hddvd features on affordable products, there seems to be no answer for an affordable full featured blu ray product just now. I guess I'll wait for the Panny bd50 and pay whatever price they will be asking and my guess is that it will probably be pricey now that HDDVD seems to be on the way out.

Just a rant-not trying to pick a fight.


----------



## splinters

Interactivity is a late bloomer for BD, so I can see how that is bothersome for those switching. Since Profile 1.1 became a baseline in Oct 07, so I would expect it will take this year before BD gets up to speed in that arena. Ideally the wait will include nicer interactivity features, but we will have to wait and see.


-Splints


----------



## Schils

Yet another lost soul here overwhelmed with these specs and info that I didn't think I'd have to worry about for a long time, etc...this is a great thread, nice to see the level headed BR guys here lending a hand to us wacked out HD DVD folks.










Anyway, I'm not lazy, impatient, but not lazy - I've skimmed through this thread and a few others, I'm still gonna cheaply throw this out for the quick "yes, go for that" or "no, wait" though...I don't care about the ethernet connection stuff, have zero problems DLing and ISO burning FW updates, actually kinda prefer that, seems easier in fact, so....as of right now, I'm leaning towards buying the ONKYO TX-SR605 and the BD30 - does this seem like a good pairing (bear in mind, I'm about to drop a couple grand on a display, so money is an issue)?? Thanks.


----------



## krisjan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isingh* /forum/post/12754455
> 
> 
> Ya I heard 1200 is nasty, but 1400 was reasonably better as it also has DTS HD MA decoding ability and price is also much lesser than Panny or other better ones. And what if I had to make a choice between Sharp BDHP20 or Samsung 1400 and SONY S300 also to fit my budegt ? Panny is kind of higher in my range.
> 
> 
> Any quick thoughts on that ?



The Samsung 1400 does not decode DTS-MA. No BD player out there does that (yet). The Panny BD30 will send DTS-MA via bitstream to an AVR that is capable of doing the decoding.


----------



## krisjan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schils* /forum/post/12757009
> 
> 
> Yet another lost soul here overwhelmed with these specs and info that I didn't think I'd have to worry about for a long time, etc...this is a great thread, nice to see the level headed BR guys here lending a hand to us wacked out HD DVD folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm not lazy, impatient, but not lazy - I've skimmed through this thread and a few others, I'm still gonna cheaply throw this out for the quick "yes, go for that" or "no, wait" though...I don't care about the ethernet connection stuff, have zero problems DLing and ISO burning FW updates, actually kinda prefer that, seems easier in fact, so....as of right now, I'm leaning towards buying the ONKYO TX-SR605 and the BD30 - does this seem like a good pairing (bear in mind, I'm about to drop a couple grand on a display, so money is an issue)?? Thanks.



I own the Panny BD30 and Onkyo 605 and it is a great combination. The BD30 will bitstream all of the latest audio formats (including True HD and DTS-MA) and the 605 decodes them all. BD PQ is excellent. Std def DVD PQ is adequate.


----------



## pbmpharmacist

People if you want a player that's on the market right now the only future-proof options as I see it are:

Panny DMP-BD30k or PS3


Anything else and you are missing something or paying way too much...


----------



## Schils




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krisjan* /forum/post/12758013
> 
> 
> I own the Panny BD30 and Onkyo 605 and it is a great combination. The BD30 will bitstream all of the latest audio formats (including True HD and DTS-MA) and the 605 decodes them all. BD PQ is excellent. Std def DVD PQ is adequate.



Thank you, its a go then! Only issue for me is the wiggle room on the TV + BD30, will look around and see if theres a bundle thing in the next few days or so, and if not, I might forego odering the TV from amazon or the likes and get it B&M style at best buy or hhgregg (they don't have the new model I want in the store, but have over 100 in the warehouse which is of course right here in metro Atl, whew







) and demand they throw the BR player in, probably works out almost the same, but still!


----------



## neuronbob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Heytow* /forum/post/12752174
> 
> 
> Since you have the 2910, I think it makes sense to return to A35. Have you compared PQ of both?
> 
> 
> I seem to remember you from the AV123 site - am I right?



Honestly, on my 1080p display, I think SD DVD upscaled to 1080i with the 2910 looks better than upscaling to 1080p on the A35. The picture is a touch softer on the A35.


And yes, I'm often on av123 (though work has kept me away the last month or so).


----------



## isingh

Any thoughts on price drop for Panny BD30 in near coming days ?


The reason why I am asking is bcoz I am getting a new Sammy 1400 for $250 and I talked to few people on this forum and I have got mixed replies. What I am wondering, is it reasonable to expect a price drop in BD30 close to 300-325 in next one month or so ? If it is gonna stay more than 350 then I don't think I can get one of those, bcoz nothing is flawless, something or the other in all blu ray players is creating issues.


My options : Sammy 1400, SONY 300 and Panny 30 ( if cheaper)


Please advise me what to do ?


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isingh* /forum/post/12767002
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on price drop for Panny BD30 in near coming days ?
> 
> 
> The reason why I am asking is bcoz I am getting a new Sammy 1400 for $250 and I talked to few people on this forum and I have got mixed replies. What I am wondering, is it reasonable to expect a price drop in BD30 close to 300-325 in next one month or so ? If it is gonna stay more than 350 then I don't think I can get one of those, bcoz nothing is flawless, something or the other in all blu ray players is creating issues.
> 
> 
> My options : Sammy 1400, SONY 300 and Panny 30 ( if cheaper)
> 
> 
> Please advise me what to do ?



Panny BD30 would be the recommendation if AQ is a primary concern. I wouldn't recommend the Samsung's, they seem to have enough issues making a solid player.


I would wait for the BD30 to price drop, it will probably take more than a month, probably when the BD50 hits the streets is when the price drop will occur.


-Splints


----------



## Donnie Eldridge

I don't see the BD30 dropping anytime soon. The player is in high demand, especially for those just coming board.


----------



## EIad

what about the ps3?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge

No reason to drop the price on the PS3. They're now flying off the shelves since the Warner announcement.


----------



## isingh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/12767217
> 
> 
> I don't see the BD30 dropping anytime soon. The player is in high demand, especially for those just coming board.



But Panny BD50 is also coming out now, so ?


----------



## TekWorm

I sent an E-Mail off to Amazon, last night, asking when they expected to have the Panny BD30 back in stock...

The response I got was that they don't expect to be able to obtain any more, and a suggestion that I should jump on one from one of their "Storefront" affiliates, before they're gone as well.


Looks like it may be out of production already(?) in prep for the BD50(?), and no longer shipping(?).


I took my step toward Neutrality, and ordered one from "*******" who are now showing them as Out of Stock.

(Thanks again, to "Splinters" for the direction







)



Hmmmm... interesting, how come the asteriks?


----------



## djm1k0

subscribe


----------



## RowdyUSP40

Will the PS3 output Dolby TrueHD via it’s digital out (optical) to my Denon 3805?


Also, do some Blu movies only have the DTS-HD-MA soundtrack, if so, what happens then? Just standard DTS or no sound?


Sorry if these q's have been answered a billion times, I'm new to the Blu world.


----------



## joffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RowdyUSP40* /forum/post/12771968
> 
> 
> Will the PS3 output Dolby TrueHD via it's digital out (optical) to my Denon 3805?



no


> Quote:
> Also, do some Blu movies only have the DTS-HD-MA soundtrack, if so, what happens then? Just standard DTS or no sound?



you get the 1.5 Mb/s DTS core


----------



## Mr Gimme

Let me start by saying kudos to all of us beta testers willing to blow serious dollars waiting for firmware fixes and even more for the poor HDDVD camp who have bled so much even their packaging had red! (Name wasn't sexy enough!)


Now enter this matrix:


Ask yourself


1. I want Blu and max return on what I buy now, so I can sell it and by a tru-blu profile 2 by the end of the year.


Now go buy a playstation3. No other player here will have the resale value.


2. I realize this is a stepping stone player because I too want a tru-blu profile 2 but I would rather not spend the full $400 and i can always give it to mom for Christmas next year...oh and since money is a concern I will be using the player to decode to analog since there is no way I can swing a new receiver now in addition to my "bargain blu choice".


Now go buy a Samsung 1400


3. I am flush with cash and I will buy a new receiver, couple more surround speakers to get to 7.1 and put my old receiver in the bedroom. (Yes folks many people have surround in the boudoir) Oh and don't forget the Mon$ter diamond tipped gold wire 1 meter HDMI cable for $100...of course you'll need two!


Now go buy a Panasonic BD30


3 Choices, 3 Solutions, 1 format finally!


VIVA BLU! As usual content is King!


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RowdyUSP40* /forum/post/12771968
> 
> 
> Will the PS3 output Dolby TrueHD via it’s digital out (optical) to my Denon 3805?



No..You would only get two channel pcm and/or standard DD. You must use HDMI on the PS3 to benefit from TrueHD.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RowdyUSP40* /forum/post/12771968
> 
> 
> Also, do some Blu movies only have the DTS-HD-MA soundtrack, if so, what happens then? Just standard DTS or no sound?



You would get DTS core only.


----------



## Linux23

I may run and get the BD30. Good thread with excellent advise guys.


----------



## Merlin803

I am moving to Blu (I know....what took so long, right?) but know little about it.

What player would you get for $400? (I am not interested in a pS3)


I have a HDMI 1.3 compliant A/V receiver (Onkyo 605) so I do want to get the best send option for the price.


I was thinking about the BD-P1400. Opinions? Suggestions?


Thanks!


----------



## eskimo2176




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Merlin803* /forum/post/12778435
> 
> 
> I am moving to Blu (I know....what took so long, right?) but know little about it.
> 
> What player would you get for $400? (I am not interested in a pS3)
> 
> 
> I have a HDMI 1.3 compliant A/V receiver (Onkyo 605) so I do want to get the best send option for the price.
> 
> 
> I was thinking about the BD-P1400. Opinions? Suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Personally, if you are looking to jump in now for that price point, I'd seriously consider the Panny BD-30. Bitstreaming of HBR , 1.1 (PiP) and the Panasonic SALs are very rock solid.


If I wasn't using a PS3 right now, the 30 would be my player of choice!


I think some places are selling the BD-30 below 400 bucks right now, I'd check in the special pricing thread and see if you can get in on the deals!


Good luck!


----------



## Merlin803

Thanks and as a side note for any recommendations, I really don't care about all the extra "on-line" and "bonus material" type of stuff.


----------



## Linux23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Merlin803* /forum/post/12778435
> 
> 
> I am moving to Blu (I know....what took so long, right?) but know little about it.
> 
> What player would you get for $400? (I am not interested in a pS3)
> 
> 
> I have a HDMI 1.3 compliant A/V receiver (Onkyo 605) so I do want to get the best send option for the price.
> 
> 
> I was thinking about the BD-P1400. Opinions? Suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Merlin, I just picked up a BD30 for $429 at 6th Ave Electronics 20 minutes ago. They priced matched BH Photo.


I needed it now since i'm going to be out of work for a bit so I needed a new toy, but if you can find it online for less, than I would go for it.


I also have an Onkyo, but I bought the 805 a few days ago.


----------



## Linux23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Merlin803* /forum/post/12778521
> 
> 
> Thanks and as a side note for any recommendations, I really don't care about all the extra "on-line" and "bonus material" type of stuff.



This is why I purchased a 1.1 profile player. I rarely if ever used these features on my HD-DVD discs.


----------



## Merlin803

I wonder if the BD30 is worth $90 AND 5 free BR movies more than the BD-P1400? I can pick up a new BD-1400 locally for about $340 (including 5 free BR movies instantly).


----------



## eskimo2176




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Merlin803* /forum/post/12778521
> 
> 
> Thanks and as a side note for any recommendations, I really don't care about all the extra "on-line" and "bonus material" type of stuff.



As far as the software goes, obviously buy what you like, however if you really want some good benchmarking titles, take a look over @ the BD software thread.


Pretty much anything that's Disney related is excellent. Their high bit rate AVC encodes are just incredible. Most of the newer fox discs rock as well, DTS MA will blow your mind.


----------



## eskimo2176




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Merlin803* /forum/post/12778931
> 
> 
> I wonder if the BD30 is worth $90 AND 5 free BR movies more than the BD-P1400? I can pick up a new BD-1400 locally for about $340 (including 5 free BR movies instantly).



Uh yeah.


Stay away from the Sammy's if you can afford the premium. The Panasonic SALs are rock solid and worth every penny. My mom has the BD-10, and it's been nothing but a solid performer. No lockups, no issues with discs, just incredible.


----------



## RowdyUSP40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/12776578
> 
> 
> No..You would only get two channel pcm and/or standard DD. You must use HDMI on the PS3 to benefit from TrueHD.
> 
> 
> You would get DTS core only.



Can you get TrueHD and (DTS-HD MA when available?) through the analog connections? If so, is there a difference in sound quality?


Like I said before, I'm new to Blu-Ray and know nothing about the PS3 or any PS console so thanks a lot for your help guys.


----------



## krisjan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RowdyUSP40* /forum/post/12779550
> 
> 
> Can you get TrueHD and (DTS-HD MA when available?) through the analog connections? If so, is there a difference in sound quality?




No


----------



## RowdyUSP40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krisjan* /forum/post/12779980
> 
> 
> No




Here is a snip from another thread that I was reading:



> Quote:
> The PS3 can be set up to decode Dolby TrueHD to multichannel PCM which your Denon AVR will accept and the resulting audio quality would be very similar to what you would get if you had a HD disc player outputing bitstream to a AVR that did include provisions for decoding Dolby TrueHD.



So, is this incorrect or I'm I reading something wrong?

I'm just trying to figure out if I *have to* have a new receiver to enjoy the full audio benefits of Blu-Ray using the PS3 or a stand alone player with on board decoding.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RowdyUSP40* /forum/post/12780743
> 
> 
> So, is this incorrect or I'm I reading something wrong?
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out if I *have to* have a new receiver to enjoy the full audio benefits of Blu-Ray using the PS3 or a stand alone player with on board decoding.



The statement is essentially correct. *The decoding from TrueHD to LPCM is exactly the same in quality. There is no loss.*


----------



## RowdyUSP40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/12781731
> 
> 
> The statement is essentially correct. *The decoding from TrueHD to LPCM is exactly the same in quality. There is no loss.*



Thanks Donnie!


So, just to make sure I'm clear on this....is it *true or false*??? I can go get a PS3 and connect it to my Denon 3805 using the Analog: AV MULTI OUT from the PS3 to the EXT. IN on my 3805 and essentially be hearing the TrueHD soundtrack??? (And maybe down the road DTS-HD MA.)


----------



## Donnie Eldridge

No, because the PS3 is only has two channel analog out. You either need to get an HDMI receiver or a stand alone player that internally decodes advanced audio.


----------



## RowdyUSP40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/12782393
> 
> 
> No, because the PS3 is only has two channel analog out. You either need to get an HDMI receiver or a stand alone player that internally decodes advanced audio.



Ok, thanks again Donnie. Is the (to be released) Panny BD50 a player that will do what I need?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RowdyUSP40* /forum/post/12782602
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks again Donnie. Is the (to be released) Panny BD50 a player that will do what I need?



Yup....that's the one you want.


----------



## RowdyUSP40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/12782659
> 
> 
> Yup....that's the one you want.



I'll hurry up and wait then......


----------



## Kano

OK - I've seen lots of recommendations for the Panasonoc BD-30 in this thread, but my main reason for going with a stand-alone over the PS3 would be for full audio quality through the 6 channel analogs of the stand alone. The BD-30 doesn't have these (i think). Will the new Panny BD-50 have 6 ch analog outs?


I've heard some negative comments on the Samsung player which did impress me in store with it's speed. And how about the Sharp Aquos BD player?


----------



## djorijun

Hey,

So I'm looking into purchasing a BD player but want it to have an ethernet port. My only issue is I loath Sony, so no PS3. Is there another BD player with an ethernet port with good PQ and SQ. I'm not on a budget so just throw them out there.


----------



## krisjan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kano* /forum/post/12783872
> 
> 
> OK - I've seen lots of recommendations for the Panasonoc BD-30 in this thread, but my main reason for going with a stand-alone over the PS3 would be for full audio quality through the 6 channel analogs of the stand alone. The BD-30 doesn't have these (i think). Will the new Panny BD-50 have 6 ch analog outs?
> 
> 
> I've heard some negative comments on the Samsung player which did impress me in store with it's speed. And how about the Sharp Aquos BD player?



The BD30 has 6-channel analog out. However, it will not decode TrueHD or DTS-MA throught the analog outs. The only lossless audio you can get from the analog outs is when the BD has a lossless pcm track (and many do).


----------



## alpine692003

Im about to purchase a blu ray guys, Im not sure what to get? I will be hooking it up to energy connonesiur series system, yamaha amplifer and using component cable hookups.


W3000 40"


----------



## gooomz

Any one have any idea what month the new Panny BD-50 will be released?


----------



## Kano

Good old Future Shop.

" Discrete Analog Outputs No"

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pro...85&catid=25323


----------



## Kano

Integrated Digital Audio Decoder Yes

Supported Digital Audio Formats DD/DD Plus/DD TrueHD/DTS/DTSHD/DTS MA


I'm confused, or they're confused


----------



## Doogle

I'm also new to the world of Blu-Ray...are there any stand-alone BD players with the Reon chip? I've been planning on purchasing the Sammy 5000 dual format, but now that HDDVD seems to be the loser, is it worth the extra cost to get the Reon?


----------



## krisjan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kano* /forum/post/12785308
> 
> 
> Good old Future Shop.
> 
> " Discrete Analog Outputs No"
> 
> http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pro...85&catid=25323



They are WRONG! I own the player and it has 6 channel analog out!!!! This is not the first time this misinformation has been addressed on AVS.


----------



## krisjan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kano* /forum/post/12785353
> 
> 
> Integrated Digital Audio Decoder Yes
> 
> Supported Digital Audio Formats DD/DD Plus/DD TrueHD/DTS/DTSHD/DTS MA
> 
> 
> I'm confused, or they're confused



I'll try to explain. The BD30 will decode basic DD and DTS 5.1. The other more advanced audio formats (like DD+, TrueHD, DTS-MA) are not decoded by the player but can be sent via bitstream through HDMI to a receiver that is capable of providing the decoding. If you have such a receiver (HDMI 1.3 with the advanced audio decoding) then you will be able to get all the advanced audio from this player. Hope that helps. One last thing, as mentioned before, you can get lossless pcm audio from the 5.1 analog outputs of this player. Many BD's have a lossless pcm track. The sound of lossless pcm is equivalent to True HD and DTS-MA. So even if you don't have an AVR that will decode the advanced audio formats, you can use the 5.1 analog outputs to get excellent audio when the BD has a lossless pcm audio track.


----------



## ledname

Does anyone know of a site that displays a chart of available features for the current BD players on the market? It would help me in my decision making.


I am leaning toward the Samsung 1400 because I am not a and audiophile...but I would like to compare before taking the plunge.


Thanks!


----------



## krisjan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ledname* /forum/post/12789026
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a site that displays a chart of available features for the current BD players on the market? It would help me in my decision making.
> 
> 
> I am leaning toward the Samsung 1400 because I am not a and audiophile...but I would like to compare before taking the plunge.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Here you go...
http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=16293


----------



## blackkat98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ledname* /forum/post/12789026
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a site that displays a chart of available features for the current BD players on the market? It would help me in my decision making.
> 
> 
> I am leaning toward the Samsung 1400 because I am not a and audiophile...but I would like to compare before taking the plunge.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



What do you mean "leaning toward the Samsung 1400 because I am not an audiophile"?


The 1400 is one of the FEW players that will decode AND bitstream all the advanced audio codecs. It is actually a player FOR audiophiles. Mine sounds incredible!!


----------



## Summa

I've been holding off my purchase of both HD-DVD and BD players until I upgraded my projector. I'm about to put in an order for either an Epson 1080p or a Mitsu 4900 today, and now that I've basically decided to just go with a BD player I've been amazingly frustrated. At first I thought I was just being too over-analytical in thinking that every BD player I looked at had some quirk or technical issue, but now that I've read that article where the BDA basically said the only player worth a damn is the PS3, I'm really frustrated.


I don't care about extras on the disc, web features, or any of that other frilly stuff. I just want to watch my movies in awesome clarity and hear the tracks in the new higher rez formats. I was going to buy the Panny BD30, but am now leaning toward the Samsung 1400...but my expectations for each are quite low. Seems like most people are telling me to just wait it out for another 6-12 months, but I'm not going to buy a new 1080p pj and leave it w/out any high def sources. So I'm going to just take my chances, and if the Sammy makes it past the first firmware update, I'll keep it. If not, back to the store it'll go.


----------



## Summa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackkat98* /forum/post/12789241
> 
> 
> 
> The 1400 is one of the FEW players that will decode AND bitstream all the advanced audio codecs. It is actually a player FOR audiophiles. Mine sounds incredible!!



That's what I hope to be saying in a week or two...and that's exactly why I'm choosing this player.


----------



## krisjan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackkat98* /forum/post/12789241
> 
> 
> What do you mean "leaning toward the Samsung 1400 because I am not an audiophile"?
> 
> 
> The 1400 is one of the FEW players that will decode AND bitstream all the advanced audio codecs. It is actually a player FOR audiophiles. Mine sounds incredible!!



The 1400 DOES NOT decode DTS-MA.


----------



## blackkat98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krisjan* /forum/post/12789447
> 
> 
> The 1400 DOES NOT decode DTS-MA.



My bad...that's the only thing it doesn't internally decode. It will bitstream it; however, and that's how I have mine set up.


----------



## giggle

Man this thread is confusing!!! That was one nice thing about HD DVD is you only had three choices!!! OK so I am in between the BD-10AK and the BD-30 (or whatever). I do not have a 1.3 compliant receiver but will both of these players internally decode Dolby True HD, DTS HD master audio, and send through multi channel PCM??? One or the other??? Also curious about the Sharp.


----------



## rstand

Looks like the upcoming BD50 has all of the advantages of the BD10 and the BD30. I am returning a HD DVD player next week before my 30 day return window expires. I am planning to wait for the 50, as of now.


After getting a taste of DVD's in high def, I hope the wait for the BD50 isn't too long and the price isn't a show stopper. With so few new models coming out, the manufacturers may be in the drivers seat as far as pricing for a little while.


We need Toshiba and a few others to get on the BR bandwagon, so competition drives the prices down.


----------



## giggle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstand* /forum/post/12790323
> 
> 
> Looks like the upcoming BD50 has all of the advantages of the BD10 and the BD30. I am returning a HD DVD player next week before my 30 day return window expires. I am planning to wait for the 50, as of now.
> 
> 
> After getting a taste of DVD's in high def, I hope the wait for the BD50 isn't too long and the price isn't a show stopper. With so few new models coming out, the manufacturers may be in the drivers seat as far as pricing for a little while.
> 
> 
> We need Toshiba and a few others to get on the BR bandwagon, so competition drives the prices down.



That model will easily be over $500 I am sure.


----------



## krisjan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giggle* /forum/post/12790046
> 
> 
> Man this thread is confusing!!! That was one nice thing about HD DVD is you only had three choices!!! OK so I am in between the BD-10AK and the BD-30 (or whatever). I do not have a 1.3 compliant receiver but will both of these players internally decode Dolby True HD, DTS HD master audio, and send through multi channel PCM??? One or the other??? Also curious about the Sharp.



Sheesh, man. Pay a visit to the BD30 thread. To help you understand the audio capabilities of the BD30, here is a tutorial from Roger who is a Dolby insider and knowledgeable contributor:

A little review of the BD-30 player's audio might help to clarify some of these questions:


It has the ability to decode movie soundtracks with:

1) PCM

2) Dolby Digital

3) DTS


It has the ability to stream these audio formats to HDMI:

1) PCM

2) Dolby Digital

3) DTS

4) DD+

5) TrueHD

6) DTS-HDHR

7) DTS-HDMA


And is has the ability to stream these from the "digital output" aka S/PDIF:

1) PCM (2-ch)

2) Dolby Digital

3) DTS


When the player is streaming DD+ or TrueHD, there is a parallel DD element that is being decoded in the player. Both elements are carried in the same audio soundtrack, but in paired audio packets. (DD+ comprises a DD packet and a DD+ packet. TrueHD comprises a DD packet and a TrueHD packet.)

When you select TrueHD, the player has access to both packets.


When the player is streaming DTS-HDHR or HDMA, there is a parallel (core, if you like) DTS element that is being decoded in the player. Both elements are carried in the same audio soundtrack, but in paired audio packets.

(DTS-HDHR comprises a DTS packet and an HDHR packet. HDMA comprises a DTS packet and an HDMA packet.)

When you select DTS-HDxx, the player has access to both packets.


When PIP function is operating, the player must decode audio in order to mix in new sound elements. So only the three decodable audio options can be used, PCM, DD, and DTS. The mixed audio will be output as PCM via HDMI, or analog via DACs.


The term "downmix" is being used correctly within the intended context of the manual--meaning that if the player is outputting fewer channels than in the original soundtrack, you are hearing a downmix. However, sometimes the player makes the downmix internally, such as for PCM tracks, or when DD 5.1 is output as stereo. Other times, the player extracts a downmixed component from the bitstream, such as the 5.1 substream from a 7.1 TrueHD soundtrack.


----------



## coolhand

Longtime Red Die Hard Buying Blu Today with your Help!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have decided that I am sick of the whole thing. I am going to keep an HD player on hand for Bourne and the slew of other HD movies I can't find anywhere else. Bbut I need my Hi Def. So I am going to go Blu. I have been eying the BD player deals thread for weeks now and I am pretty much done waiting. None of the deals really applies to me anyways (no Frys within 1000mi, my BB and CC won't price match ANYTHING).


I have a Panny 900 FP with a 106" HiPower screen. I have a Pioneer 1014 (no HDMI) receiver with 7.2 set up. I expect to get a Onkyo 605 sometime soon, but don't see an immediate need right now.


My choices:


PS3: Buy.com with $15 coupon no tax, no S&H: $380

Panny 30: BB $499 - 12% is $439 with triple points is a $25 reward zone (is this really worth more than a PS3).

Sony 300: Best Buy with 12% off is $352 with triple points (free $20 reward zone coupon) and $5 existing reward zone with 5 free movies (and there are 5 I would happily pay $16 each for). Or no rewards, no movies at CC for $260 (assuming I can pass the $40 coupon off)

Sony BDPS1: Same price at Best Buy as the 300. I imagine the 300 is better as it is newer but I cannot get a comparison. I know this model has a higher MSRP and I like the look a lot more.

Samsung 1200: CC open box for $239-40 coupon (again, assuming I can pass the coupon off) Older model but $200 with 5 free is something I can be happy about.


Looking for insight into how the older models compare with the 300 and to see if people think the Panny is worth the extra $100.


Thanks for the help. Will be a smurf by the end of the day today with your help!


----------



## Capek

I scanned part of this thread, but if anybody can help me out by listing the players that *decode TrueHD in the player and pass it as PCM via HDMI*, I'd really appreciate it. And I guess it's still the case that the only way to get the lossless part of DTS-MA is via bitstream?


----------



## krisjan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Capek* /forum/post/12793898
> 
> 
> I scanned part of this thread, but if anybody can help me out by listing the players that *decode TrueHD in the player and pass it as PCM via HDMI*, I'd really appreciate it. And I guess it's still the case that the only way to get the lossless part of DTS-MA is via bitstream?



You must not be looking very hard. Go up to post 192 and click the link.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giggle* /forum/post/12790046
> 
> 
> Man this thread is confusing!!! That was one nice thing about HD DVD is you only had three choices!!! OK so I am in between the BD-10AK and the BD-30 (or whatever). I do not have a 1.3 compliant receiver but will both of these players internally decode Dolby True HD, DTS HD master audio, and send through multi channel PCM??? One or the other??? Also curious about the Sharp.



The BD30 and BD10 will not meet your decoding requirements.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Capek* /forum/post/12793898
> 
> 
> I scanned part of this thread, but if anybody can help me out by listing the players that *decode TrueHD in the player and pass it as PCM via HDMI*, I'd really appreciate it. And I guess it's still the case that the only way to get the lossless part of DTS-MA is via bitstream?



Here you go:


Sony BDP-S1

Sony PS3

Panny DMP-BD10

Pioneer Elite HD1

Sharp BD-HP20U

Samsung BD-P1400


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doogle* /forum/post/12786315
> 
> 
> I'm also new to the world of Blu-Ray...are there any stand-alone BD players with the Reon chip? I've been planning on purchasing the Sammy 5000 dual format, but now that HDDVD seems to be the loser, is it worth the extra cost to get the Reon?



Your considering purchasing the 5000?







You have my condolences.


----------



## CarlRx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolhand* /forum/post/12792107
> 
> 
> Longtime Red Die Hard Buying Blu Today with your Help!
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I have decided that I am sick of the whole thing. I am going to keep an HD player on hand for Bourne and the slew of other HD movies I can't find anywhere else. Bbut I need my Hi Def. So I am going to go Blu. I have been eying the BD player deals thread for weeks now and I am pretty much done waiting. None of the deals really applies to me anyways (no Frys within 1000mi, my BB and CC won't price match ANYTHING).
> 
> 
> I have a Panny 900 FP with a 106" HiPower screen. I have a Pioneer 1014 (no HDMI) receiver with 7.2 set up. I expect to get a Onkyo 605 sometime soon, but don't see an immediate need right now.
> 
> 
> My choices:
> 
> 
> PS3: Buy.com with $15 coupon no tax, no S&H: $380
> 
> Panny 30: BB $499 - 12% is $439 with triple points is a $25 reward zone (is this really worth more than a PS3).
> 
> Sony 300: Best Buy with 12% off is $352 with triple points (free $20 reward zone coupon) and $5 existing reward zone with 5 free movies (and there are 5 I would happily pay $16 each for). Or no rewards, no movies at CC for $260 (assuming I can pass the $40 coupon off)...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help. Will be a smurf by the end of the day today with your help!



The CC price is $369 for the S300--no longer $299!?! so how would ou get it for $260?


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolhand* /forum/post/12792107
> 
> 
> Longtime Red Die Hard Buying Blu Today with your Help!
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I have decided that I am sick of the whole thing. I am going to keep an HD player on hand for Bourne and the slew of other HD movies I can't find anywhere else. Bbut I need my Hi Def. So I am going to go Blu. I have been eying the BD player deals thread for weeks now and I am pretty much done waiting. None of the deals really applies to me anyways (no Frys within 1000mi, my BB and CC won't price match ANYTHING).
> 
> 
> I have a Panny 900 FP with a 106" HiPower screen. I have a Pioneer 1014 (no HDMI) receiver with 7.2 set up. I expect to get a Onkyo 605 sometime soon, but don't see an immediate need right now.
> 
> 
> My choices:
> 
> 
> PS3: Buy.com with $15 coupon no tax, no S&H: $380
> 
> Panny 30: BB $499 - 12% is $439 with triple points is a $25 reward zone (is this really worth more than a PS3).
> 
> Sony 300: Best Buy with 12% off is $352 with triple points (free $20 reward zone coupon) and $5 existing reward zone with 5 free movies (and there are 5 I would happily pay $16 each for). Or no rewards, no movies at CC for $260 (assuming I can pass the $40 coupon off)
> 
> Sony BDPS1: Same price at Best Buy as the 300. I imagine the 300 is better as it is newer but I cannot get a comparison. I know this model has a higher MSRP and I like the look a lot more.
> 
> Samsung 1200: CC open box for $239-40 coupon (again, assuming I can pass the coupon off) Older model but $200 with 5 free is something I can be happy about.
> 
> 
> Looking for insight into how the older models compare with the 300 and to see if people think the Panny is worth the extra $100.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help. Will be a smurf by the end of the day today with your help!



Well I guess you'll have to make a choice as I see it. Do you want Interactivity (BD Live/Profile 2.0) with the ps3 and potential DTS-HD-MA internal decoding or do you want to have bitstreaming of DTS-HD-MA and Dolby TrueHD (Panny BD30) to your Onkyo 605?


If you can wait, the Panny BD50 would be the best standalone player, but if you enjoy games a little bit, the ps3 will give you that for free given the prices of BD players.


Hope that helps!


-Splints


----------



## ledname




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krisjan* /forum/post/12789173
> 
> 
> Here you go...



Thank you so much for the info...I decided on the Sammy 1400...I've heard better reviews on this site from owners about the Panny...but with the cost being about $100 more and the knowledge that I might need a newer one when Profile 2.0 is standardized, I decided that was the best bang for my buck.


----------



## Doogle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/12795827
> 
> 
> Your considering purchasing the 5000?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have my condolences.



LOL. I was considering it before the pseudo-death of HDDVD...the only reason I'm still considering it is that I can't find any other BD players with the Reon.


----------



## Deckman37

My four year old HT is getting a little long in the tooth. I have a Bravo D2 that has finally bitten the dust and needs replacement. My projector is a Sharp 10K 720P with DVI or Component and my receiver is a Pioneer VSX-1015TX with a seven speaker setup. I'm keeping the projector and receiver for at least another year. If you were me, which player would you get?


----------



## rbohling

These may give a little bit of information. I had a Samsung 5000 and returned it, as there are way too many problems right now. I decided to go with a PS3, as it is the most future proof, now after reading these two Blu-Ray articles, I am even more happy. I will get a standalone player, just not for awhile.

http://consumerist.com/344116/buyers...y-future-discs and http://www.betanews.com/article/Blur...nto/1199841379


----------



## WOLVERNOLE

I would appreciate advise that I think essentially comes down to two questions: (1) Even though I have the new AVR...Denon 3808ci which has the 1080/24p and HDMI 1.3 processing, would it be BETTER to have Blu-Ray Panasonic model-to-come with stand-alone ability to process 1080/24p, HDMI 1.3, or simply have the Panny BD-30 which passes through the Denon process ?, and

(2) this question has been asked, but is there any credible info on when the aforementioned Panasonic BD-50 will be available ?


Thanks for your input. I continue to wonder if there is an inherent advantage to internal Blu-Ray processing compared to pass-through !


----------



## jcpom

Very helpful site for sorting out player facts and features:

http://www.idoblu.co.uk/page2%20Blu-ray%20Players.html


----------



## WOLVERNOLE

Well, the gest I can find is that the Panasonic BD-50 is due out "Spring 2008."


----------



## CarlRx

So, PS3 sounds like it is the way to go, but please confirm for me that because I have an "older" receiver that lacks HDMI, I will for now only have access to standard 5.1 Dolby Digital or DTS soundtracks?


But these are available on EVERY disc, so for now I am sacrificing audio for future 'upgradeability' until I upgrade my receiver.


I have 5.1 analog inputs, but the PS3 has no way of outputting in that fashion?


Is the PS3 profile 2 upgradeable? Is there anything in the new spec that would require new hardware that the PS3 lacks?


Would there be a better option?



Thank you all.



--Carl


----------



## krisjan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WOLVERNOLE* /forum/post/12799774
> 
> 
> I would appreciate advise that I think essentially comes down to two questions: (1) Even though I have the new AVR...Denon 3808ci which has the 1080/24p and HDMI 1.3 processing, would it be BETTER to have Blu-Ray Panasonic model-to-come with stand-alone ability to process 1080/24p, HDMI 1.3, or simply have the Panny BD-30 which passes through the Denon process ?, and
> 
> (2) this question has been asked, but is there any credible info on when the aforementioned Panasonic BD-50 will be available ?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input. I continue to wonder if there is an inherent advantage to internal Blu-Ray processing compared to pass-through !



Since your AVR will decode the advanced audio formats, the choice between the BD30 and BD50 comes down to one thing: do you want profile 2.0 capabilty and how much are you willing to pay for it? No retail price has been listed yet for the BD50 but I am sure it will be more than the BD30. PQ-wise, the BD30 and BD50 should be identical and since your Denon will do all the audio decoding it comes down to the profile question. If you don't want profile 2.0, then the choice seems clear: BD30.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deckman37* /forum/post/12798337
> 
> 
> My four year old HT is getting a little long in the tooth. I have a Bravo D2 that has finally bitten the dust and needs replacement. My projector is a Sharp 10K 720P with DVI or Component and my receiver is a Pioneer VSX-1015TX with a seven speaker setup. I'm keeping the projector and receiver for at least another year. If you were me, which player would you get?



Wait for the Panny BD50.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CarlRx* /forum/post/12800203
> 
> 
> I have 5.1 analog inputs, but the PS3 has no way of outputting in that fashion?



Correct. You have the choice of 2 channel analog or going the TOSLINK route.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CarlRx* /forum/post/12800203
> 
> 
> Is the PS3 profile 2 upgradeable? Is there anything in the new spec that would require new hardware that the PS3 lacks?



The PS3 will eventually be upgraded to Profile 2.


----------



## rbohling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CarlRx* /forum/post/12800203
> 
> 
> So, PS3 sounds like it is the way to go, but please confirm for me that because I have an "older" receiver that lacks HDMI, I will for now only have access to standard 5.1 Dolby Digital or DTS soundtracks?
> 
> 
> But these are available on EVERY disc, so for now I am sacrificing audio for future 'upgradeability' until I upgrade my receiver.
> 
> 
> I have 5.1 analog inputs, but the PS3 has no way of outputting in that fashion?
> 
> 
> Is the PS3 profile 2 upgradeable? Is there anything in the new spec that would require new hardware that the PS3 lacks?
> 
> 
> Would there be a better option?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> --Carl



I am in the same boat, as I don't have HDMI. You will just not be able to receive the lossless sound codecs (True HD and DTS Master). PS3 has all the things necessary to be upgraded to Profile 2.0. It has the Ethernet port and has the availability of adding memory with the card slots (1 gig is in the spec). In December a firmware was released for the 1.1 Profile. I checked all the available players out there, tried three of them at home and then got the PS3. It is the only one that isn't already outdated when you walk out the door. Didn't want a game console, but I guess I ended up with bonus features and for less $$$.


----------



## c7775

heres a *question for the pros*


Most BD players cannot output DTS-HD Master Audio over HDMI... they can only take out the core stream (at 1.5mbps)


So can they actually output the other format over HDMI>> DTS-HD High Resolution Audio with its 6mbps data stream ??



according to this site ( http://www.idoblu.co.uk/page2%20Blu-ray%20Players.html ) every SINGLE player can do it ... is this true/false?


ooooh and is there a specific logo for DTS-HD HR?? cause i cant see one on any of the receivers that actually support DTS-HD Audio


----------



## aham23

man i am torn. i want the flexibility that the PS3 offers but the bluetooth remote is a deal killer. i want ONE remote and that is it. the BD30 is my other choice, but the lack of an ethernet port bums me out. i like the idea of easy firmware updates. anyway, just being a crab arse. later.


----------



## zerog6

Everyone's mostly talked about Audio Quality in the players on here, but there's hasn't been much discussion about Video Quality. I have a good old optical connection for audio with my Receiver and I'm not going to be upgrading that any time soon. So I'm solely concerned about Picture Quality. So in terms of Picture Quality, what are the best players out there??


----------



## eskimo2176




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zerog6* /forum/post/12809331
> 
> 
> Everyone's mostly talked about Audio Quality in the players on here, but there's hasn't been much discussion about Video Quality. I have a good old optical connection for audio with my Receiver and I'm not going to be upgrading that any time soon. So I'm solely concerned about Picture Quality. So in terms of solely Picture Quality, what are the best players out there??



PQ is something all of the players do incredibly well with BDs.


Seriously, I've seen alot of players in action and the PQ is within +/- 5% across the board really.


What you really should be looking @ is functionality.


PS3 is the most versatile of the bunch.

BD30 is a great machine, PiP capable and bitstreams over HDMI (audio)

BD10... Not PiP capable, but decodes every codec internally with the exception of DTS-MA and can pass over analog connections to legacy receivers.


BD50, which hasn't been released yet, will do everything the BD10 will do, but provides 1.1 and 2.0 (PiP and online).


IMO, if you have a legacy receiver (no hdmi) I would recommend something from Panasonic (either BD10 or upcoming BD 50) because of the ability to get great audio out of legacy receivers.


Cheers.


----------



## zerog6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eskimo2176* /forum/post/12809439
> 
> 
> PQ is something all of the players do incredibly well with BDs.
> 
> 
> Seriously, I've seen alot of players in action and the PQ is within +/- 5% across the board really.
> 
> 
> What you really should be looking @ is functionality.
> 
> 
> PS3 is the most versatile of the bunch.
> 
> BD30 is a great machine, PiP capable and bitstreams over HDMI (audio)
> 
> BD10... Not PiP capable, but decodes every codec internally with the exception of DTS-MA and can pass over analog connections to legacy receivers.
> 
> 
> BD50, which hasn't been released yet, will do everything the BD10 will do, but provides 1.1 and 2.0 (PiP and online).
> 
> 
> IMO, if you have a legacy receiver (no hdmi) I would recommend something from Panasonic (either BD10 or upcoming BD 50) because of the ability to get great audio out of legacy receivers.
> 
> 
> Cheers.



I'm not concerned about versatility. I don't need hdmi 1.3 since I don't have an hdmi receiver, I don't use PIP, and I'm not going online with the player so I don't need profile 2.


So basically all BD Players have the same picture quality? How about the first gen players like the pioneer elite HD1 and the sony S1?


I want the most basic, stable player with the best PQ. Forgot to mention I want something that outputs 1080p/24, which I think the Panny BD10 does not do.


Also I've read on here from many that say the BD10 has a noticeably softer PQ than the BD30


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zerog6* /forum/post/12810342
> 
> 
> I'm not concerned about versatility. I don't need hdmi 1.3 since I don't have an hdmi receiver. I don't use PIP. I'm not going to online with the player so I don't need profile 2.
> 
> 
> I want the most basic, stable player with the best PQ



Hi,


The Sony BDP-S300 is a basic player which, according to Widescreen Review, has very good video. It can be purchased for less than $300.


Larry


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zerog6* /forum/post/12810342
> 
> 
> I'm not concerned about versatility. I don't need hdmi 1.3 since I don't have an hdmi receiver, I don't use PIP, and I'm not going online with the player so I don't need profile 2.
> 
> 
> So basically all BD Players have the same picture quality? How about the first gen players like the pioneer elite HD1 and the sony S1?
> 
> 
> I want the most basic, stable player with the best PQ. Forgot to mention I want something that outputs 1080p/24, which I think the Panny BD10 does not do.
> 
> 
> Also I've read on here from many that say the BD10 has a noticeably softer PQ than the BD30



Correct..the BD10 does not do 1080P/24. The HD1 and S1 are rock solid players and will do TrueHD to LPCM via analog.


----------



## zerog6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/12812957
> 
> 
> Correct..the BD10 does not do 1080P/24. The HD1 and S1 are rock solid players and will do TrueHD to LPCM via analog.



After more reading, I've seen that the Sony S300 is internally a carbon copy of the S1 but much cheaper. So in all the cases, I think I'll just go with whichever between the HD1, BD30, and S300 I can get cheaper


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zerog6* /forum/post/12813264
> 
> 
> After more reading, I've seen that the Sony S300 is internally a carbon copy of the S1 but much cheaper. So in all the cases, I think I'll just go with whichever between the HD1, BD30, and S300 I can get cheaper



I got news for you. The HD1 and S1 are copies of each either also.


----------



## joffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zerog6* /forum/post/12810342
> 
> 
> Also I've read on here from many that say the BD10 has a noticeably softer PQ than the BD30



it doesn't. no BD player has "noticeably" softer picture than any other BD player if set up correctly. there may be other differences, such as the ability to deinterlace/output 1080p60 better.


----------



## zerog6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/12813528
> 
> 
> I got news for you. The HD1 and S1 are copies of each either also.



hahah, I didn't know that. I guess that makes the choice easier then.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joffer* /forum/post/12814746
> 
> 
> it doesn't. no BD player has "noticeably" softer picture than any other BD player if set up correctly. there may be other differences, such as the ability to deinterlace/output 1080p60 better.



Well perhaps that's the case, I know that the hd10 doesn't support 1080p/24 as the hd30 does, so maybe that's where the difference is. The HD1 even now is still pretty expensive as is the hd30, so I think my mind is made up on the Sony S300


----------



## joffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zerog6* /forum/post/12815039
> 
> 
> Well perhaps that's the case, I know that the hd10 doesn't support 1080p/24 as the hd30 does, so maybe that's where the difference is.



that's definitely a difference, but it has nothing to do with a "soft" picture


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/12810468
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> The Sony BDP-S300 is a basic player which, according to Widescreen Review, has very good video. It can be purchased for less than $300.
> 
> 
> Larry



And, very underrated I might add.


----------



## Mark Silver

I apoligize for not understanding this, but can someone tell me if my next statement is correct before I go out an by a PS3.


If my receiver/TV does not have HMDI and I hook up the PS3 via the optical cable, I will NOT get 5.1 and will only be receiving 2 channel stereo. Is this correct ?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark Silver* /forum/post/12826309
> 
> 
> I apoligize for not understanding this, but can someone tell me if my next statement is correct before I go out an by a PS3.
> 
> 
> If my receiver/TV does not have HMDI and I hook up the PS3 via the optical cable, I will NOT get 5.1 and will only be receiving 2 channel stereo. Is this correct ?



Not correct. You will get standard DD and DTS. You will also get 2 channel uncompressed PCM.


----------



## ADGrant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ledname* /forum/post/12798056
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the info...I decided on the Sammy 1400...I've heard better reviews on this site from owners about the Panny...but with the cost being about $100 more and the knowledge that I might need a newer one when Profile 2.0 is standardized, I decided that was the best bang for my buck.



The Standard profile is 1.1 which the Panny supports. You will only need 2.0 if you want additional web content.


I went for the PS3 but the only current standalone I would (and did) consider, is the BD30. It appears to be the fastest and most stable SA with the least issues. That is worth a lot more IMHO than any 2.0 feature or internal decoding of the advanced formats. You could wait for the BD50 but who knows what new bugs it may have with the 2.0 functionality.


----------



## Mark Silver

Donnie, Thank you for the clarification.


I am currently debtating between a PS3 and the Panny BD30. I have read a zillion threads and I honestly can't figure out which way to go and welcome any thoughts that anyone might have. Assume for the purpose of the thread that I am not interested in the gaming aspect of the PS3, the difference to me seem to be this:


PS3 can do firmware update via wifi. Panasonic has no internet connection and firmware updates must be done via manual CD.


PS3 is not Harmony compatible (not a big deal to me), but is futureproof(ish)


Is that it ? Someone Help !!!!!!


----------



## Azumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark Silver* /forum/post/12826634
> 
> 
> I am currently debtating between a PS3 and the Panny BD30. I have read a zillion threads and I honestly can't figure out which way to go and welcome any thoughts that anyone might have. Assume for the purpose of the thread that I am not interested in the gaming aspect of the PS3, the difference to me seem to be this:



Both players are great and have a strong track record of reliability and feature set. If all else fails, you should make a "cultural" choice:


The BD-30 is certainly the most accomplished standalone player to date. If you own (or will own) an AV receiver supporting the advanced audio formats, and don't really care for web content, you can go for it with confidence.


The PS3 is a transformer which morphs into a game console, a Blu-ray player or a media center device according to your desires. Unlike what people feared at the beginning, it turned out to be a world class BD player. The PS3 will be upgraded to Profile 2.0. It doesn't support DTS MA but should do so (to some extent) in the future.


Also, the BD-30 is rackable while the PS3 needs some space for the air circulation. OTOH, the PS3 is WiFi friendly and its firmware is updated very frequently.


Both players have their strengths and you cannot go wrong with either one.


If you're still undecided, just pick the one with the desgin you like best.


----------



## krisjan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark Silver* /forum/post/12826634
> 
> 
> Donnie, Thank you for the clarification.
> 
> 
> I am currently debtating between a PS3 and the Panny BD30. I have read a zillion threads and I honestly can't figure out which way to go and welcome any thoughts that anyone might have. Assume for the purpose of the thread that I am not interested in the gaming aspect of the PS3, the difference to me seem to be this:
> 
> 
> PS3 can do firmware update via wifi. Panasonic has no internet connection and firmware updates must be done via manual CD.
> 
> 
> PS3 is not Harmony compatible (not a big deal to me), but is futureproof(ish)
> 
> 
> Is that it ? Someone Help !!!!!!



There is an audio advantage for the BD30 - it will pass DTS-MA via bitstream to an AVR that will decode it. PS3 doesn't do that (at least now - some are holding out hope that Sony will enable DTS-MS through FW).


----------



## IMNuts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/12810468
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> The Sony BDP-S300 is a basic player which, according to Widescreen Review, has very good video. It can be purchased for less than $300.
> 
> 
> Larry



Not any more. Have you seen the prices of the 300 recently? They are no longer in the sub $300 range. PS3 at this point is the best buy.


----------



## zerog6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IMNuts* /forum/post/12828277
> 
> 
> Not any more. Have you seen the prices of the 300 recently? They are no longer in the sub $300 range. PS3 at this point is the best buy.



I think he means buying it from non-mainstream retail stores


----------



## utvnut

PS3 is good if you want to play games but the remote is not IR so it is not programmable to a universal remote. Also, side by side the picture looked better (to me) on the s300.


I just returned an 80 gig PS3 and got the BDP-S300. We have PS2 and a xbox360 on a flat screen in the den so it works out. Actually returned a Toshiba A-3 too, gave the HD movies to my daughter and jumped ship to bluray.


----------



## Rich Malloy

Ok, so the question arises here and elsewhere... wait for the Panny BD-50 and "BD Live" or get a player now?


Thusfar, I don't find myself particularly excited about the potential features capable with BD-live, and I wonder how much actual content there will be in the near future. Does anyone feel particularly positive about BD-live, anticipating the features that this technology makes possible, and, if so, can you extol upon its merits to those of us who remain blind to them? And do you think that we'll see much in the way of such impressive BD-live content on discs in the near future?


Also, any fear that the first player that's BD-live capable may come up short in the implementation? I realize that Panny seems to be the best at manufacturing a more glitch-free, smooth-playing BD product, but I wonder if this would likely still be a "very first gen" player with the often attendant problems of a newly implemented technology?


For those of you deciding between purchasing now and awaiting the BD50, are there any other considerations that have proved important to your decision-making? Thanks!


----------



## Esco5710




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IMNuts* /forum/post/12828277
> 
> 
> Not any more. Have you seen the prices of the 300 recently? They are no longer in the sub $300 range. PS3 at this point is the best buy.



S300 is priced at $299.99 at Electronics Expo.. if you have one near you...


----------



## Sniderhouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aham23* /forum/post/12807850
> 
> 
> man i am torn. i want the flexibility that the PS3 offers but the bluetooth remote is a deal killer. i want ONE remote and that is it. the BD30 is my other choice, but the lack of an ethernet port bums me out. i like the idea of easy firmware updates. anyway, just being a crab arse. later.



You can use your IR universal remote with this PS3 IR thingy:


www DOT schmartz DOT com

I can't post URLs until I get 3 posts










I am using this with my Harmony 880 with no problems and full functionality except for power on/off (running [email protected] so I don't want it off). Just tell Harmony it's a PS2 DVD player. He also has a version with power on/off functionality if you need that.


----------



## mc4saints

This should be simple answer from you guys. He has a Samsung 5265 52" DLP.


He is only using the speakers from the TV and will not ever upload any firmware.

(He lives way out in the country and only has dial-up and doesn't care.)


Which Blu-ray would be best for him?


I thought I would go with the samsung so that his TV remote would control it,

but after reading this it sounds like the samsungs need firmware updates all of the time.


Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

MC


----------



## krisjan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mc4saints* /forum/post/12837369
> 
> 
> This should be simple answer from you guys. He has a Samsung 5265 52" DLP.
> 
> 
> He is only using the speakers from the TV and will not ever upload any firmware.
> 
> (He lives way out in the country and only has dial-up and doesn't care.)
> 
> 
> Which Blu-ray would be best for him?
> 
> 
> I thought I would go with the samsung so that his TV remote would control it,
> 
> but after reading this it sounds like the samsungs need firmware updates all of the time.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions.
> 
> MC



If regular FW updates are not possible, I would avoid Blu-ray for another year or so until the format stabilizes. Until then, players will need FW updates. Some manufacturers (perhaps all of them have this obligation) will send out FW update discs if you call them and get put on the mailing list.


----------



## mc4saints




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krisjan* /forum/post/12838041
> 
> 
> If regular FW updates are not possible, I would avoid Blu-ray for another year or so until the format stabilizes. Until then, players will need FW updates. Some manufacturers (perhaps all of them have this obligation) will send out FW update discs if you call them and get put on the mailing list.



Thanks for the info, I know Toshiba sends out discs because I an A2. Anyone know for sure which manufacturers send out update discs? Dad would not have a problem throwing the disc in.


Thanks

MC


----------



## isingh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Malloy* /forum/post/12834184
> 
> 
> Ok, so the question arises here and elsewhere... wait for the Panny BD-50 and "BD Live" or get a player now?
> 
> 
> Thusfar, I don't find myself particularly excited about the potential features capable with BD-live, and I wonder how much actual content there will be in the near future. Does anyone feel particularly positive about BD-live, anticipating the features that this technology makes possible, and, if so, can you extol upon its merits to those of us who remain blind to them? And do you think that we'll see much in the way of such impressive BD-live content on discs in the near future?
> 
> 
> Also, any fear that the first player that's BD-live capable may come up short in the implementation? I realize that Panny seems to be the best at manufacturing a more glitch-free, smooth-playing BD product, but I wonder if this would likely still be a "very first gen" player with the often attendant problems of a newly implemented technology?
> 
> 
> For those of you deciding between purchasing now and awaiting the BD50, are there any other considerations that have proved important to your decision-making? Thanks!



I kind of don't understand why people think that in next few months any of the audio formats will be fixed. Fox has now DTS HDMA, tomorrow Paramount will have something different, so what will you do then? wait for another six months? If one wants to wait then I guess one can keep waiting for ever. I guess pulling the trigger when you get a player with your price is which should be the first thing to look for with decent tech features. If you can afford a $500 then fine, if not then get one $300. Do you realistically think that any technology will be constant forever ? And also,can you assume that BD companies will drop their prices to $150-200 to sell more when they know they have market in their hands , at least now when HD DVD is getting out .

These tech changing things are unpredictable in my books. And by waiting, all one is doing is just missing another day of high definition enjoyment.


----------



## r.j.muller

Help me understand this please. According to the Panasonic site, the BC30K has a DTS-HD decoder. The DTS website says that a receiver will pass thru the DTS-HD MA to the DAC and onto the speakers from a player with the DTS-HD decoder *using HDMI 1.1 or 1.2* and so you get the DTS-HD Audio. So is the problem here that the HDMI V1.3 BC30K player connected to a HDMI 1.2 receiver will not get the decoded bitstream audio because of the different HDMI?


Thanks


----------



## TNO821

The post x-mas prices I've been seeing on BD players blow. It's like the BD camp isn't even going to answer the new HD DVD player pricing. I'd hold off until something decent gets in the $250 - $275 range. Don't shell out $300+ for something unless it meets all of your needs (profile 1.1 or 2.0, internal decoding of TrueHD, ethernet, etc.)


Also keep in mind that a LOT of BD movies use DTS-HD Master Audio, whereas only a couple HD DVD movies use it. So the PS3's inability to deal with it is a much bigger drawback than an HD DVD player's inability to internally decode DTS-HD MA. And, unlike some, I'm not holding my breath for Sony releasing a DTS-HD MA firmware update for the PS3.


Plus, you really want your audio receiver to decode the audio if possible, as you get error correction. PCM has no error correction and thus is affected by jitter. I know a lot of people swear there is no difference, but I've done it both ways and prefer the way it sounds when my AVR is decoding it.


----------



## Z06_Pilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isingh* /forum/post/12840241
> 
> 
> I kind of don't understand why people think that in next few months any of the audio formats will be fixed. Fox has now DTS HDMA, tomorrow Paramount will have something different, so what will you do then? wait for another six months? If one wants to wait then I guess one can keep waiting for ever. I guess pulling the trigger when you get a player with your price is which should be the first thing to look for with decent tech features. If you can afford a $500 then fine, if not then get one $300. Do you realistically think that any technology will be constant forever ? And also,can you assume that BD companies will drop their prices to $150-200 to sell more when they know they have market in their hands , at least now when HD DVD is getting out .
> 
> These tech changing things are unpredictable in my books. And by waiting, all one is doing is just missing another day of high definition enjoyment.



The reason I am waiting is not for any of the reasons stated here. This 1.0, then 1.1, then 2.0 business is just crazy. The hardware should always be in front of the media in my opinion. Put out players that meet the highest level of the standard and be done with it, and the media will catch up.


I understand cost is a factor, as adding the requirements in the player to be fully 2.0 compliant is more expensive than a 1.0 player. But confusion and frustration will reign supreme until they are all at 2.0, in my opinion. And that will impact adoption more so than a higher price, over time.


I was ready to jump on one of the two Denon players coming out as I am a huge fan, but now I see they are both 1.1 only. Do I spend $2k on a BD player hoping that the company will have made allowances to get me to 2.0 with only a firmware upgrade?


Whether you will use BD-live or not is not the point to me. Everybody just get to the end now, so nobody has to think about what they can and can't do with their particular player based on what profile it is at...all of these players out there with varying levels of capabilities.....nuts...


I desparately want to jump on the BD train, but not until the final standard is met by manufacturers..Of course, I might not be able to stand holding out til then and might just give in....


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Z06_Pilot* /forum/post/12842639
> 
> 
> The reason I am waiting is not for any of the reasons stated here. This 1.0, then 1.1, then 2.0 business is just crazy. The hardware should always be in front of the media in my opinion. Put out players that meet the highest level of the standard and be done with it, and the media will catch up.
> 
> 
> I understand cost is a factor, as adding the requirements in the player to be fully 2.0 compliant is more expensive than a 1.0 player. But confusion and frustration will reign supreme until they are all at 2.0, in my opinion. And that will impact adoption more so than a higher price, over time.
> 
> 
> I was ready to jump on one of the two Denon players coming out as I am a huge fan, but now I see they are both 1.1 only. Do I spend $2k on a BD player hoping that the company will have made allowances to get me to 2.0 with only a firmware upgrade?
> 
> 
> Whether you will use BD-live or not is not the point to me. Everybody just get to the end now, so nobody has to think about what they can and can't do with their particular player based on what profile it is at...all of these players out there with varying levels of capabilities.....nuts...
> 
> 
> I desparately want to jump on the BD train, but not until the final standard is met by manufacturers..Of course, I might not be able to stand holding out til then and might just give in....



I agree!

FWIW, this site says the Denon players are Profile 2.0
http://www.idoblu.co.uk/page2%20Blu-ray%20Players.html 

I'd like Denon as well, but they are out of my price range.


----------



## Daveyd

Need some input on this system...


TV: Sammy 58" Plasma (FP-5884)

HTIB: Sammy AS720ST

DVD: Sammy BD-P1400


I want a 7.1 system so I would have to purchase 2 more speakers for the HTIB.


Questions on above system:


1. What audio format(s) would I be "missing"

2. Can everything be hooked up via HDMI or do I need other cables

3. The TV is a lock, are there better choices for the Blu-Ray and HTIB in the same price

range that will give me 7.1 surround

4. Can I borrow some money?


----------



## boostfrenzy

I'll be feeding the PS3 to my PDP-5080HD [email protected] over HDMI and the audio optical to my receiver, will it downmix audio tracks to 1.5mbit DTS like the A2 does? How about standard DVD upconversion... as good as XBOX360 & Toshiba HD-A2?


----------



## namechamps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boostfrenzy* /forum/post/12845292
> 
> 
> I'll be feeding the PS3 to my PDP-5080HD [email protected] over HDMI and the audio optical to my receiver, will it downmix audio tracks to 1.5mbit DTS like the A2 does? How about standard DVD upconversion... as good as XBOX360 & Toshiba HD-A2?



BD handles legacy support a little bit different than HD DVD. There is no transcoding to DTS like A2 (or transcoding to DD like A3).


If you play a DD+ or TrueHD track the PS3 will extract the "core" DD*.

If you play a DTS-HD or DTS-HD MA track the PS3 will extract the "core" DTS.

Not sure how PS3 handled PCM tracks over optical? Maybe someone else knows.


* Roger confirmed that DD+ & TrueHD do not have a core track in the same manor as DTS-HD however they have a companion packet which is functionally similar. Roger stated that Dolby doesn't use the term "core" because the companion packet is not used in decoding the TrueHD track.


----------



## aham23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sniderhouse* /forum/post/12836726
> 
> 
> You can use your IR universal remote with this PS3 IR thingy:
> 
> 
> www DOT schmartz DOT com
> 
> I can't post URLs until I get 3 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using this with my Harmony 880 with no problems and full functionality except for power on/off (running [email protected] so I don't want it off). Just tell Harmony it's a PS2 DVD player. He also has a version with power on/off functionality if you need that.



$35 bones. now you got me thinking, or rethinking, or......










seriously though, do you have one and does it work as advertised?


later.


----------



## Daveyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daveyd* /forum/post/12844803
> 
> 
> Need some input on this system...
> 
> 
> TV: Sammy 58" Plasma (FP-5884)
> 
> HTIB: Sammy AS720ST
> 
> DVD: Sammy BD-P1400
> 
> 
> I want a 7.1 system so I would have to purchase 2 more speakers for the HTIB.
> 
> 
> Questions on above system:
> 
> 
> 1. What audio format(s) would I be "missing"
> 
> 2. Can everything be hooked up via HDMI or do I need other cables
> 
> 3. The TV is a lock, are there better choices for the Blu-Ray and HTIB in the same price
> 
> range that will give me 7.1 surround
> 
> 4. Can I borrow some money?





?


----------



## Rich Malloy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Z06_Pilot* /forum/post/12842639
> 
> 
> Whether you will use BD-live or not is not the point to me. Everybody just get to the end now, so nobody has to think about what they can and can't do with their particular player based on what profile it is at...all of these players out there with varying levels of capabilities.....nuts...
> 
> 
> I desparately want to jump on the BD train, but not until the final standard is met by manufacturers..Of course, I might not be able to stand holding out til then and might just give in....



Well, I do think it's relevant whether or not one plans to use any of the 2.0/BD-live features (hence, my post!). If you'll notice, I dismissed all BD-live related features as being entirely insignificant, at least when it comes to me and at least with regard to the application I've heard about. I expected someone to say "hold on there, lil guy. Let me tell you what BD-live is all about and why you'll want to hold out for a 2.0 capable player."


No-one did that. Maybe the right person hasn't yet entered the conversation. But, so far as I can tell, there's no good reason for me to await 2.0/BD-live, and pay a premium over the current models for it. Moreover, I suspect that much like other "new" features, it may be poorly implemented right out of the gate, even though I conceded that Panny seems to do a bit better in this regard.


So, seriously, if you're awaiting 2.0/BD-live... why? What about it will make the Blu-ray experience so much better for you that you'll sit tight until it's a reality and pay a premium for it?


----------



## boostfrenzy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *namechamps* /forum/post/12845488
> 
> 
> BD handles legacy support a little bit different than HD DVD. There is no transcoding to DTS like A2 (or transcoding to DD like A3).
> 
> 
> If you play a DD+ or TrueHD track the PS3 will extract the "core" DD*.
> 
> If you play a DTS-HD or DTS-HD MA track the PS3 will extract the "core" DTS.
> 
> Not sure how PS3 handled PCM tracks over optical? Maybe someone else knows.
> 
> 
> * Roger confirmed that DD+ & TrueHD do not have a core track in the same manor as DTS-HD however they have a companion packet which is functionally similar. Roger stated that Dolby doesn't use the term "core" because the companion packet is not used in decoding the TrueHD track.




hmm so which audio do you want to run over optical, how's the SDdvd upconvert?


----------



## bigtiny50

I am coming from HD-DVD and looking to buy a Blu player. I am about to go to the store to buy it but before I do I wanted to confirm a few things. Is the PS3 the only machine that will update to the 2.0? Is there any advantage in waiting to buy a Blu player in a few months? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bigtiny50

???

Getting ready to leave...Anyone???


----------



## ADGrant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigtiny50* /forum/post/12849203
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> Getting ready to leave...Anyone???



Yes the PS3 is the only current player which will be upgradeable to 2.0. Waiting for the Panny BD50 will get you a 2.0 player which can decode all formats and send them over the analog components (useful if your receiver is old). The questions are, what will it cost, how long will you have to wait and how well will it work.


----------



## legierk

Looking for a BD player....


I currently run my A35 (Oppo 981HD for SDs) via HDMI to my Onk 805 then HDMI to Mits 56" DLP. Audio is bitstreamed and pic is set to 1080p/24. Ethernet for web enhanced content and firmware updates. This setup is awesome and trouble free.


What BD player can I get (now or within 3 months) that I can hook into my system with the only difference being what type of disc I put into it?


I will not buy a BD player that cannot bitstream to the 805....


Thanks....


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *legierk* /forum/post/12850345
> 
> 
> Looking for a BD player....
> 
> 
> I currently run my A35 (Oppo 981HD for SDs) via HDMI to my Onk 805 then HDMI to Mits 56" DLP. Audio is bitstreamed and pic is set to 1080p/24. Ethernet for web enhanced content and firmware updates. This setup is awesome and trouble free.
> 
> 
> What BD player can I get (now or within 3 months) that I can hook into my system with the only difference being what type of disc I put into it?
> 
> 
> I will not buy a BD player that cannot bitstream to the 805....
> 
> 
> Thanks....



If you can wait the Panny BD50 (Profile 2.0/BD-Live), if you can't wait, get the Panny BD30 (profile 1.1). They will both bitstream to your 805. Just depends on whether or not you want the on-line link or not.


-Splints


----------



## legierk

Thanks for the no BS answer splinters. How much longer for the BH50?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *legierk* /forum/post/12850677
> 
> 
> Thanks for the no BS answer splinters. How much longer for the BH50?



Not until Spring.


----------



## zerog6

Isn't it funny sometimes to just sit back and think of how far technology has come? I remember in the 90's the latest and greatest out there was a 5.1 HI-FI VCR and a 50" Flat Screen Projection TV and everyone would marvel at it. There was nothing else but that to choose from. Now we have HD, 1080p, 120hz, blu-ray, TrueHD and Master Audio, LCD, Plasma, DLP, OLED, bla bla bla. We have soo many things to consider when buying a TV or player that it takes months on end to research what you want and pick the right things. And even after a decade since then, all the work and technology and everything that went on, nobody can make a product that just works!!! like they use to!!!


----------



## jpeter1093




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zerog6* /forum/post/12851204
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny sometimes to just sit back and think of how far technology has come? I remember in the 90's the latest and greatest out there was a 5.1 HI-FI VCR and a 50" Flat Screen Projection TV and everyone would marvel at it. There was nothing else but that to choose from. Now we have HD, 1080p, 120hz, blu-ray, TrueHD and Master Audio, LCD, Plasma, DLP, OLED, bla bla bla. We have soo many things to consider when buying a TV or player that it takes months on end to research what you want and pick the right things. And even after a decade since then, all the work and technology and everything that went on, nobody can make a product that just works!!! like they use to!!!



I wasn't aware there was a 5.1 VCR.


----------



## NCSNAKE

OK I'm convinced it's the Panny BD30 now where do I find it?


----------



## omegafiler

I've been looking for a another BR player, but I agree, these post-christmas prices are pretty sad. I've got the BD30 in the main room and the Sammy 1200 in another. But the 1200 isn't happy with the 50" Vizio (randomly won't accept a signal), so I'm thinkin' I'll just swap it out with a different brand player. And I want to bring the 1200 back to the main room for SD upconversion.










Just figured I could find some good deals on a cheap blu-ray player... but they're still going for $400 retail (a bit cheaper elsewhere). But still crazy. The latest profiles and HD audio also aren't important for this room, so the S300 sounds like a good option. Just not at those prices!


I suppose the blu-ray camp doesn't feel they need to compete on prices with most consumers already accepting blu-ray as the winning side and grabbing any blu-ray player than can get their hands on. Or perhaps they are waiting for the new players from CES '08 to ship before lowering the price; but by then, why bother with the older ones?


Oh well...


----------



## sebberry

I apologize if this has been asked before, but I wanted to know... are there any bluray players that will decode the DTS HD or Dolby TrueHD and output them uncompressed over analog?


The only ones that I have seen so far require an HDMI connection, which ain't gonna happen!


----------



## TomB

For those that have decided on the Panny BD30 (am still undecided myself), my local Costco (Southlake, TX) had a stack of them in stock yesterday for $439.


----------



## etrin

Well I want a bd player but still with all the SD disk I have upconverting is number 1 to me. PS3 is supposed to be ok on upconverting but I don't like the remote or the idea that I can't stop a movie and continue later.

Any inexpensive bd's have great upconvert?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sebberry* /forum/post/12852207
> 
> 
> I apologize if this has been asked before, but I wanted to know... *are there any bluray players that will decode the DTS HD or Dolby TrueHD and output them uncompressed over analog?*
> 
> 
> The only ones that I have seen so far require an HDMI connection, which ain't gonna happen!



Currently only for TrueHD and not DTS-HD MA.


----------



## omegafiler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *etrin* /forum/post/12854536
> 
> 
> Well I want a bd player but still with all the SD disk I have upconverting is number 1 to me. PS3 is supposed to be ok on upconverting but I don't like the remote or the idea that I can't stop a movie and continue later.
> 
> Any inexpensive bd's have great upconvert?



Yep, I'm not impressed with the SD upconversion on the BD30. It's "OK". Especially after coming from the 1200. But it does blu-ray discs very well (way better than the 1200). Almost got the PS3... but just couldn't get over the remote/audio issue. The BD30 w/ the 605 is an excellect combo.


----------



## aham23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TomB* /forum/post/12854492
> 
> 
> For those that have decided on the Panny BD30 (am still undecided myself), my local Costco (Southlake, TX) had a stack of them in stock yesterday for $439.



cheeper at buydotcom and if you do a little searching you can find a 5% ($15 max) coupon to get it just below 4 bills. no tax and free shipping too. later.


----------



## lwt42

I'm also considering the jump from a HD-A2 to BD.


Platform 1.0? Platform 1.1? Platform 2.0??


Looks like Platform 1.0 is a dead-end. Platform 1.1 may or may not be cool enough, and Platform 2.0 is unavailable?? Do we need BD-J?


I want to watch movies -- if I wanted a video game I'd buy a PS3.


How can one tell which player to buy? I'm looking for utility, not sizzle (the sizzle is in the movies).


----------



## isingh

Just to let you know guys that, SAMMY 1400 is good after FW1.2 update, most of people using had no issues as such after FW updates. so when you are reading about Sammy 1400 make sure you pay attention if the person has upgraded the FW correctly and then decide on that.


I bought a brand new in box Sammy 1400 from a local guy for $250 then did a FW update via cable it took me ~90 mins, as player takes its own time through cable net. I had to do two upgrades so that's why it took me so long. But after that it just works fine, takes ~30-40 sec to load Blu discs. I played POTC-AWE and LFODH, these two were causing lot of issues to people and this worked just fine for my machine. So if you don't want to spend a 100 more on a Panny you might as well take a look on this one. Eb also has many of those in 300 range. Frys also had last week for $299.


----------



## ADGrant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *omegafiler* /forum/post/12854899
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm not impressed with the SD upconversion on the BD30. It's "OK". Especially after coming from the 1200. But it does blu-ray discs very well (way better than the 1200). Almost got the PS3... but just couldn't get over the remote/audio issue. The BD30 w/ the 605 is an excellect combo.



There are solutions to the remote issue and unless you have a receiver which can decode DTS-MA, there really aren't any audio issues.


The BD30 definitely seems the best of the current standalones (and I considered buying it) but the PS3 is still faster and will be upgraded to BD Live (SOny has a very good track record with firmware updates for the PS3). It also has some additional Home Theater related functionality such as a decent built in MP3 player and the ability to stream audio/video from a PC. If you have an IPod, you can just plug it into one of the USB ports and copy the non protected songs to the PS3's internal hard drive with a couple of clicks of the controller. It also plays SACDs.


----------



## ADGrant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lwt42* /forum/post/12856405
> 
> 
> I want to watch movies -- if I wanted a video game I'd buy a PS3.
> 
> 
> How can one tell which player to buy? I'm looking for utility, not sizzle (the sizzle is in the movies).



The answer then is pretty simple, just buy the Panasonic BD30.


----------



## OCNY77

Hi Guys,


I need help as well with purchasing a BD Player. I am crossing over from HD DVD. I'm stuck between the BD30, PS3, or waiting it out for the BD50. I'm looking for as many bells and whistles as my current system can handle within a reasonable price ~ below $600.


I currently have a Panasonic 58in 1080p Plasma - TH58PZ700U

My receiver is the new Denon AVR-2808CI

I also have a Toshiba A35 HD DVD Player, that has pretty good SD upconversion.

All of the above have HDMI 1.3


Do i need to hold out for the BD50? or will the BD30 give me what i need? or since the PS3 is "future-proof" should I go with that?


Thanks

Hoss


----------



## Linux23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isingh* /forum/post/12856530
> 
> 
> Just to let you know guys that, SAMMY 1400 is good after FW1.2 update, most of people using had no issues as such after FW updates. so when you are reading about Sammy 1400 make sure you pay attention if the person has upgraded the FW correctly and then decide on that.
> 
> 
> I bought a brand new in box Sammy 1400 from a local guy for $250 then did a FW update via cable it took me ~90 mins, as player takes its own time through cable net. I had to do two upgrades so that's why it took me so long. But after that it just works fine, takes ~30-40 sec to load Blu discs. I played POTC-AWE and LFODH, these two were causing lot of issues to people and this worked just fine for my machine. So if you don't want to spend a 100 more on a Panny you might as well take a look on this one. Eb also has many of those in 300 range. Frys also had last week for $299.



Does it upgrade the player to Profile 1.1? I believe this is a 1.0 player?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Linux23* /forum/post/12858437
> 
> 
> Does it upgrade the player to Profile 1.1? I believe this is a 1.0 player?



No. The 1400 is Profile 1.0 and is not upgradeable to 1.1


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OCNY77* /forum/post/12858342
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I need help as well with purchasing a BD Player. I am crossing over from HD DVD. I'm stuck between the BD30, PS3, or waiting it out for the BD50. I'm looking for as many bells and whistles as my current system can handle within a reasonable price ~ below $600.
> 
> 
> I currently have a Panasonic 58in 1080p Plasma - TH58PZ700U
> 
> My receiver is the new Denon AVR-2808CI
> 
> I also have a Toshiba A35 HD DVD Player, that has pretty good SD upconversion.
> 
> All of the above have HDMI 1.3
> 
> 
> Do i need to hold out for the BD50? or will the BD30 give me what i need? or since the PS3 is "future-proof" should I go with that?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hoss



Get the Bd30.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lwt42* /forum/post/12856405
> 
> 
> I'm also considering the jump from a HD-A2 to BD.
> 
> 
> Platform 1.0? Platform 1.1? Platform 2.0??
> 
> 
> Looks like Platform 1.0 is a dead-end. Platform 1.1 may or may not be cool enough, and Platform 2.0 is unavailable?? Do we need BD-J?
> 
> 
> I want to watch movies -- if I wanted a video game I'd buy a PS3.
> 
> 
> How can one tell which player to buy? I'm looking for utility, not sizzle (the sizzle is in the movies).



What are your audio requirements?


----------



## wabkab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/12858602
> 
> 
> Your Denon doesn't decode advanced audio. Therefore you must purchase a player that does, so it's best to wait for the BD50.



The Denon 2808ci does decode the new codecs.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wabkab* /forum/post/12859468
> 
> 
> The Denon 2808ci does decode the new codecs.



Your right. I was looking at a different model.


----------



## omegafiler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ADGrant* /forum/post/12856547
> 
> 
> There are solutions to the remote issue and unless you have a receiver which can decode DTS-MA, there really aren't any audio issues.
> 
> 
> The BD30 definitely seems the best of the current standalones (and I considered buying it) but the PS3 is still faster and will be upgraded to BD Live (SOny has a very good track record with firmware updates for the PS3). It also has some additional Home Theater related functionality such as a decent built in MP3 player and the ability to stream audio/video from a PC. If you have an IPod, you can just plug it into one of the USB ports and copy the non protected songs to the PS3's internal hard drive with a couple of clicks of the controller. It also plays SACDs.



Yeah, I saw some of the PS3 IR solutions. I believe it was around $50 for the one that could power on/off... could be cheaper now, but that was a bit much. I actually bought the Onkyo 605 w/ the BD30 specifically so it could decode all of the audio formats and to get HDMI. Works great!


Another reason I steered away from the PS3 was that I wouldn't play games with it and already have a 3TB Vista Media Center system setup; which pretty much makes the other PS3 features sorta irrelevant... at least for me.










But the player I need would either have to be cool enough to replace the BD30 in the main room, or cheap (and reliable) enough to replace the 1200 in the bedroom. So I think I'm just going to have to hold off for another BR player, at least until the prices drop and/or the new models arrive.


----------



## Electric_Haggis

My only reasons for holding back on a PS3 are...

1. Fan noise and heat.
*Is the fan that audibile? I sit quite close to my AV rack.

Does the PS3 put out much heat, compared to a regular standalone?*


2. No decoding for DTS-MA.
*Is this likely to be addresssed with an update?*


Currently, I have a Samsung BD-P1000. I'll be getting a NAD T175, which had HDMI 1.3, but no decoding of the new formats (I'd rather let the player do that anyway).

** The PS3 decodes Dolby TrueHD, correct?

* Is the PS3 Profile 1.1 yet?

* Can the PS3 be upgraded to Profile 2.0 / BD-Live, when it happens?*


Seems like the PS3 is potentially the most future-proof of ALL BD players out there...


Thanks in advance.


----------



## CarlRx

So, I just bought one this week and thought I'd add my $0.02



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric_Haggis* /forum/post/12861618
> 
> 
> My only reasons for holding back on a PS3 are...
> 
> 1. Fan noise and heat.
> *Is the fan that audibile? I sit quite close to my AV rack.
> 
> Does the PS3 put out much heat, compared to a regular standalone?*



I have the 40GB version and the noise to me is non existant.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric_Haggis* /forum/post/12861618
> 
> 
> 2. No decoding for DTS-MA.
> *Is this likely to be addresssed with an update?*



We are not sure, but the consensus is that additional hardware is not required so this is possible.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric_Haggis* /forum/post/12861618
> 
> ** The PS3 decodes Dolby TrueHD, correct?
> 
> * Is the PS3 Profile 1.1 yet?
> 
> * Can the PS3 be upgraded to Profile 2.0 / BD-Live, when it happens?*



Yes, DolbyTrueHD

Yes it is 1.1


We are not sure if it can go to Profile 2.0 but "rumors" are that Sony will update it to that spec. In my research, a lot of people were talking about Sony's announcement that they indeed will update, but I did not find anything concrete. (And I found a lot of people quoting a lot of people quoting other people saying it would *likely* happen.)


I decided I rarely watched special features and rolled the dice on this one.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric_Haggis* /forum/post/12861618
> 
> 
> Seems like the PS3 is potentially the most future-proof of ALL BD players out there...



That is why I bought one. If nothing else, it will likely have resale value as a game console.


As I am about to post in the deals section, I was able to use the Circuit City 8% discount to AAA members on the purchase which was nice.


--Carl


----------



## neuronbob

I ended up with a BD30K, which I received earlier this week. Didn't like the PQ at first, but adjustment has improved things greatly. I have a receiver that doesn't do the new codecs but was planning on upgrading later this year anyway, so I don't miss the new audio codecs for now.


I sold most of my HD-DVDs and replaced all the ones I sold with Blu-Ray versions. Very happy for now.


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *splinters* /forum/post/12850496
> 
> 
> If you can wait the Panny BD50 (Profile 2.0/BD-Live), -Splints



I'll be waiting for the BD50 as I want a player to decode the new audio formats so I don't have to upgrade my receiver just yet. Man I'm glad this war is over and I hope it becomes official very soon.


----------



## lwt42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ADGrant* /forum/post/12858297
> 
> 
> The answer then is pretty simple, just buy the Panasonic BD30.



At $410, it's a little bit pricey.


How well does it upconvert SD DVDs?


Also, can someone comment on my other questions? Is there a compelling reason to wait for Platform 2.0?


----------



## jumpy27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isingh* /forum/post/12840241
> 
> 
> I kind of don't understand why people think that in next few months any of the audio formats will be fixed. Fox has now DTS HDMA, tomorrow Paramount will have something different, so what will you do then? wait for another six months? If one wants to wait then I guess one can keep waiting for ever. I guess pulling the trigger when you get a player with your price is which should be the first thing to look for with decent tech features. And by waiting, all one is doing is just missing another day of high definition enjoyment.



Just like DVD's have Dolby Digital and DTS, Blu-ray and HD-DVD have Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA, and PCM of course. There will be no more surprises with audio. Unless either Dolby and DTS come out with super-duper lossless formats there should be no more additional audio formats in the forseeable future.


I do agree with your point, isingh, that to wait for the perfect player means you never buy anything. The new Panasonic BD50 will have the features that most AVS members are looking for in a Blu-ray player today (well actually in the spring when it comes out).


----------



## 4yanx

I own an Arcam AVR350 which supports HDMI video, but not audio. Arcam, perhaps arguably, feels that the HDMI feed is inferior with respect to audio and, instead, supplies analog and digital (coax and toslink) inputs. In htis case is the BD30 still a wise choice. I have a Zenith DVB318 which works well for me in SD but, no Blu-Ray for those formatted movies.


----------



## Mia_Garcia

Saying for the moment money isn't an issue...


Where does the Pioneer Elite BDP-95FD fit into all this?


I know it can bitstream all the HD audio formats.


But how does the PQ compare to say the BD30.


SD DVD upconversion note worthy?


Thanks bunches!


Mia


Edit: Perhaps I should have posted in the "Help a *Gal* pick a Blu-Ray player" thread if I wanted to receive answers.


----------



## exm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCSNAKE* /forum/post/12851386
> 
> 
> OK I'm convinced it's the Panny BD30 now where do I find it?



Amazon.com?


----------



## wyliec2

Like many, I am looking to make my first BD player purchase. Likewise, the Panny BD30 looks to be my first choice.


I will eventually be getting a processor that will decode all of the codecs so I am not concerned with in-player decoding. However, for the time being I'll be using the digitial coax audio output - can I get the legacy (lossy) codecs via coax from all BD discs?? Do all BD's have a legacy/core track or does the player convert on the fly to a legacy codec? Particularly, what would I get out via coax when playing a BD with only LPCM??


Thanks for any info!


----------



## robertrobert

I'm new to the whole Blu Ray format and wanted to know what is the best highend Blu Ray player to buy for both picture and sound quality? I'm looking at getting one that can do everything such as 1080p/24, decoding lossless, sending out lossless content as well as being able to upconvert SD DVD's to near HD quality. I thought upconverting is where BD players didn't do as well as HD DVD players but not positive on this point. Maybe someone has compared them all.


What's the one to get??? Pioneer Elite?


----------



## robertrobert

Well it looks like they moved my post here. I guess the Panasonic 30 is the one mostly being recommended along with the PS3. I have the XA2 which is considered about the best at upconverting. I don't know why the Blu Ray players can't upconvert as good and only get described on this thread as "adequate". After hearing the WB's went to BD only recently, I was thinking seriously about returning my XA2 even though I got it for $600......still a lot of money. I own the Toshiba HD-A3 as well that was a killer deal on Black Friday since I needed a DVD anyway. I was thinking about keeping the A3 to play HD and SD DVD's since I only own about 10 HD titles right now and using the money from returning the XA2 to buy a highend BD player but keep reading that the Panasonic 30 doesn't do as well as the XA2 with upconverting. I guess maybe I should just keep the XA2 and wait for the latest generation of BD players to hit. I'm the kind of person that will be annoyed if SD performance isn't towards the top end especially with the number of SD DVD's I own and rent through Net Flix.


Good Grief..........why does this have to be so freaking difficult. Fine...there has to be a format war that possibly could be over soon especially if Universal decides to go over to Blu Ray only. I just don't understand why the upper end BD players can't do SD as well as the XA2 or even the A3. You're talking about a chunk of change when looking at the upper end BD players. I'm surprised the Pioneer Elite isn't the absolute best since the Elite line usually is extremely good, usually around the best.


----------



## dude_ct

I had been in the sidelines with the high def format for a while now. I must say the forums here at AVForum have been very helpful. Now that BD had "won" the format war, I decided to take the plunge. Went to a sonystyle B&M, had credit card application approved in a matter of minutes and took home the PS3 40G for 399+tax. I am anticipating the $100 credit which should decrease the total cost to 299+tax+ which I would say is the best price anyone can get a PS3 at present.


Also, not a gamer myself but decided on this because of the good deal, "future-proofness", and potentially good resale value. Considerring that soon to be released players with profile 1.2 (or 2.0) i would think will not retail below $400.


Oh, and this is my first post


----------



## Mia_Garcia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertrobert* /forum/post/12875683
> 
> 
> I'm looking at getting one that can do everything such as 1080p/24, decoding lossless, sending out lossless content as well as being able to upconvert SD DVD's to near HD quality.



Robert:


Currently there isn't a player on the market that supports everything you're requesting there.


The boldest request you listed is internal decoding of lossless content. Both Panasonic's DMP-BD30 and Pioneer's BDP-95FD bitstream those formats.


As far as upconversion goes, as you said, the BD30 seems to be "adequate" at best. I haven't heard much regarding 95FD's performance here.


I currently own Samsung's BD-UP5000 dual format player. While it has a laundry list of problems, it uses the HQV Reon processor to upconvert which I find to look truly amazing considering the source.


But all is not lost.


Panasonic debuted the DMP-BD50 at CES this year which proudly boast internal decoding of all the latest audio formats as well as being Bluray 2.0 compliant. More information about that here . As far as it's upconverting capabilities, that has yet to be seen.


Hope this was helpful.


Mia


----------



## wyliec2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wyliec2* /forum/post/12874958
> 
> 
> Like many, I am looking to make my first BD player purchase. Likewise, the Panny BD30 looks to be my first choice.
> 
> 
> I will eventually be getting a processor that will decode all of the codecs so I am not concerned with in-player decoding. However, for the time being I'll be using the digitial coax audio output - can I get the legacy (lossy) codecs via coax from all BD discs?? Do all BD's have a legacy/core track or does the player convert on the fly to a legacy codec? Particularly, what would I get out via coax when playing a BD with only LPCM??
> 
> 
> Thanks for any info!



OK, I'm talking to myself here...










Anyway....bad news/good news. After downloading the manual, it appears that a disc that has only multi-channel PCM tracks will get downmixed to 2 channel PCM when output over non-HDMI digital output (ie. SPDIF or coax). This would be a no-go except that it looks like most movies have at least a lossy encode in addition to the PCM which is all I can get anyway.


There is an Elton John 60 BD that does appear to only have PCM multi-channel and PCM 2-channel encodes so that rules out any surround output from that disc if I were to get it.


That said, I went ahead and ordered the BD30!


----------



## nagyg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertrobert* /forum/post/12876901
> 
> 
> I don't know why the Blu Ray players can't upconvert as good and only get described on this thread as "adequate".



Upconverting is VERY important to me and for a short while I had both, a Samsung BD-P1200 (which has the REON chip like your XA2) and a PS3. I did the comparison with some of my favorite SD DVDs (Baraka, Fosse, Moulin Rouge), but not with test DVDs and I would give the Samsung a slight edge. But I cannot describe the difference in words and it might have existed only in my imagination. I could not do a side to side comparison, I just looked at the same scenes switching between the players. The PS3 was excellent, not just adequate. I returned the Samsung and kept the PS3.


Some other concerns I had about the PS3 were the remote and the noise:


I actually like the PS3 game console as a remote. I have a Harmony, but without glasses in a room with no ambient light it is sometimes hard to use. The PS3 game console I can operate without even looking at it.


With my RS1 projector humming over my head the PS3 - which is on the floor right next to where I sit - is inaudible.


----------



## robertrobert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nagyg* /forum/post/12882943
> 
> 
> Upconverting is VERY important to me and for a short while I had both, a Samsung BD-P1200 (which has the REON chip like your XA2) and a PS3. I did the comparison with some of my favorite SD DVDs (Baraka, Fosse, Moulin Rouge), but not with test DVDs and I would give the Samsung a slight edge. But I cannot describe the difference in words and it might have existed only in my imagination. I could not do a side to side comparison, I just looked at the same scenes switching between the players. The PS3 was excellent, not just adequate. I returned the Samsung and kept the PS3.
> 
> 
> Some other concerns I had about the PS3 were the remote and the noise:
> 
> 
> I actually like the PS3 game console as a remote. I have a Harmony, but without glasses in a room with no ambient light it is sometimes hard to use. The PS3 game console I can operate without even looking at it.
> 
> 
> With my RS1 projector humming over my head the PS3 - which is on the floor right next to where I sit - is inaudible.




You mention comparing two Blu-Ray players but not with the XA2 besides referring to the chip. The XA2 was reviewed by Secrets of Home Theater as being so good that someone could easily pay several thousand dollars more for a separate upconverting unit. It just seems that BD players do HD great but only average or slightly above average for upconverting. Some just want the absolute best at doing both. It will be a very long time before HD in stores and rental chains (in store and on-line) will be stocked more than SD. For the amount of money that BD players are charging, they should be producing a stellar picture in both SD and HD content to really get the average Joe to buy one versus just an upconverting DVD. Everyone on this forum doesn't have to be convinced but the average consumer is another story. For example, I know someone at work that just bought a 1080p HDTV and an upconverting DVD player in place of a HD player because he only lives close to Blockbuster that only rents Blu-Ray and he has no intention of doing Net Flix or stopping at Hollywood Video that is out of his way.


The bottom line is that I'll be keeping my XA2 which has been reviewed multiple times as being about the best at both HD and SD DVD's. I'll get a Blu-Ray player maybe at the end of the year once the future formats are figured out a little more. Now they are talking about Blu-Ray 2.0 and whatever the "live" format offers to confuse folks even more.


----------



## robertrobert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mia_Garcia* /forum/post/12879552
> 
> 
> Robert:
> 
> 
> Currently there isn't a player on the market that supports everything you're requesting there.
> 
> 
> The boldest request you listed is internal decoding of lossless content. Both Panasonic's DMP-BD30 and Pioneer's BDP-95FD bitstream those formats.
> 
> 
> As far as upconversion goes, as you said, the BD30 seems to be "adequate" at best. I haven't heard much regarding 95FD's performance here.
> 
> 
> I currently own Samsung's BD-UP5000 dual format player. While it has a laundry list of problems, it uses the HQV Reon processor to upconvert which I find to look truly amazing considering the source.
> 
> 
> But all is not lost.
> 
> 
> Panasonic debuted the DMP-BD50 at CES this year which proudly boast internal decoding of all the latest audio formats as well as being Bluray 2.0 compliant. More information about that here . As far as it's upconverting capabilities, that has yet to be seen.
> 
> 
> Hope this was helpful.
> 
> 
> Mia





Hello Mia,


Yeah, I guess I'll need to wait and see how the new Blu-Ray players work out such as the ones from Panasonic while keeping my XA2 which has been discontinued and will, I believe, be recognized as a reference SD and HD DVD player even if HD DVD dies. As far as the Pioneer model you mention, even though some here on this link say it is pretty good at upconverting SD DVD's, the Secrets of Home Theater reviewed it saying the opposite. Even though very good with Blu-Ray, they felt it should have performed much better on SD DVD's especially for the amount of money. I don't always put faith in reviews but Secrets of Home Theater has always been one that I have respected a great deal since they do a lot of signal testing besides using their eyes which can simply miss a lot. I agree that passing or failing a video test may not always show up on the movie but at least you know if definitely won't if it does pass every test. The XA2 was the only HD player they could recommend for PQ and SQ along with the boot up speeds, etc. finally being acceptable for the average consumer to keep without dragging it back to the store.


----------



## splinters

Hi Robert,


I agree that there is no all-in-one player that will be perfect for PQ, AQ, Upconversion, and BD-Live/Profile 2.0, but depending on what your priorities are there are players out there.


The Panny BD30 is probably the best bang for the buck for those requiring lossless audio.


The PS3 offers the best chance for a BD-Live upgrade.


So far I haven't heard that too many comments about the upconversion being all that poor and having watched plenty of dvd's on my ps3, I'm not sure that the detail from upconversion is all that dramatic from what I've seen on my friends XA2. If upconversion is a huge deal, I would recommend getting a Lumagen HDQ video processor which will help all your players instead of just the XA2 and help future proof all your DVD upconversions.


Here's another list that may be helpful to compare features in one chart: http://www.idoblu.co.uk/page2%20Blu-ray%20Players.html 


I also looked up for a review of the Panny BD30 on the Secrets of Home Theater site, but I couldn't find a review, would you be able to provide a link about the review?


-Splints


----------



## robertrobert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *splinters* /forum/post/12885984
> 
> 
> Hi Robert,
> 
> 
> I agree that there is no all-in-one player that will be perfect for PQ, AQ, Upconversion, and BD-Live/Profile 2.0, but depending on what your priorities are there are players out there.
> 
> 
> The Panny BD30 is probably the best bang for the buck for those requiring lossless audio.
> 
> 
> The PS3 offers the best chance for a BD-Live upgrade.
> 
> 
> So far I haven't heard that too many comments about the upconversion being all that poor and having watched plenty of dvd's on my ps3, I'm not sure that the detail from upconversion is all that dramatic from what I've seen on my friends XA2. If upconversion is a huge deal, I would recommend getting a Lumagen HDQ video processor which will help all your players instead of just the XA2 and help future proof all your DVD upconversions.
> 
> 
> Here's another list that may be helpful to compare features in one chart: http://www.idoblu.co.uk/page2%20Blu-ray%20Players.html
> 
> 
> I also looked up for a review of the Panny BD30 on the Secrets of Home Theater site, but I couldn't find a review, would you be able to provide a link about the review?
> 
> 
> -Splints





Here's the link for the latest Pioneer Elite 95FD Blu-Ray Review. If you click on the review archive on the same page, you'll be able to look up reviews on all DVD players. They did one on the Panasonic BD10. They actually listed it as a benchmark BD player with SD performance in a different league as the Samsung player but not quite as good as Panasonic stand alone upconverting DVD players.


I know I'm asking for a lot but figure folks should for the kind of money they are asking for the highend BD players. The XA2 retailed for around $1,200 I believe when first introduced but I waited until Fry's dropped it to $600 from $800. I heard Marantz along with another name (can't remember) coming out with one over $2K......wow, that's a lot of cash for a DVD player. I'm not one that is afraid to spend cash on electronics but I never pay full retail and it has to be around the absolute best.


Robert


http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/cd-dv...d-dvd-players/


----------



## exstatic28

I'm about ready to purchase the Panasonic BD30 player but understand from some of the forum comments that its upscaling capabilities are just ok. Currently I have my Yamaha RXV1800 AVR hooked up to an old sony dvd player (10+ yrs) and the upscaling features of the AVR are really good. My question is, can I still use the AVR's upscaling features with the Panasonic BD30, or will its own upscaling features take precedence when connected to my AVR via hdmi?


Any suggestions/comments are appreciated!


----------



## anairns

I have the Onkyo 905, with the Reon chip in it, would that give me the equivalant quality of upconverting as the XA2 with the Reon that everyone raves about? I'm trying to go format neutral here as well and the Bd30 looks like an attractive choice except for the complaints about upconversion of SD material.


----------



## wyliec2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wyliec2* /forum/post/12880410
> 
> 
> That said, I went ahead and ordered the BD30!



....and upon further reading about the apprent PCM LFE issue have cancelled my order....


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wyliec2* /forum/post/12890228
> 
> 
> ....and upon further reading about the apprent PCM LFE issue have cancelled my order....



Any other options for you?


----------



## pantherquest

So going by this thread there isn't a single acceptable stand-alone Blu-ray player on the market? I am returning my Samsung BD-UP5000 and am now in the market for single format *stand alone* player. To be honest I am pretty shocked that the winning format is still so freakin' buggy.


I just want excellent video playback of BD discs and decent, stable audio. What would you suggest?


----------



## joffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pantherquest* /forum/post/12890690
> 
> 
> To be honest I am pretty shocked that the winning format is still so freakin' buggy.



line forms to the left


----------



## wyliec2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/12890587
> 
> 
> Any other options for you?



Watch to see if Panasonic can fix the PCM LFE issue with a firmware update.


See what Denon and Marantz are coming out with...higher prices though...


----------



## wyliec2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pantherquest* /forum/post/12890690
> 
> 
> To be honest I am pretty shocked that the winning format is still so freakin' buggy.
> 
> 
> I just want excellent video playback of BD discs and decent, stable audio.



Hmmmm...just as difficult to pick the right HD player as the right presidential candidate...


----------



## rmbracalente

Like most of us, the BD player I really want is the Panasonic BD50. Since that won't be out for a while, I'm looking for a way to just get into the format for now. A local store has open-box deals on both the Samsung BD1000 and the Panasonic BD-10. There is only a $50 price difference between them, and either player can be had for under $250. Which one would you choose? One key thing that concerns me is how well the latest firmware updates for each player bring it up to speed with the latest disk versions/profiles.


The idea here is to buy a "low-cost" player that I can use today, then relegate to non-home theater use when the BD50 is available.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmbracalente* /forum/post/12892867
> 
> 
> Like most of us, the BD player I really want is the Panasonic BD50. Since that won't be out for a while, I'm looking for a way to just get into the format for now. A local store has open-box deals on both the Samsung BD1000 and the Panasonic BD-10. There is only a $50 price difference between them, and either player can be had for under $250. *Which one would you choose?* One key thing that concerns me is how well the latest firmware updates for each player bring it up to speed with the latest disk versions/profiles.
> 
> 
> The idea here is to buy a "low-cost" player that I can use today, then relegate to non-home theater use when the BD50 is available.



Get the BD10.


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertrobert* /forum/post/12886453
> 
> 
> Here's the link for the latest Pioneer Elite 95FD Blu-Ray Review. If you click on the review archive on the same page, you'll be able to look up reviews on all DVD players. They did one on the Panasonic BD10. They actually listed it as a benchmark BD player with SD performance in a different league as the Samsung player but not quite as good as Panasonic stand alone upconverting DVD players.
> 
> 
> I know I'm asking for a lot but figure folks should for the kind of money they are asking for the highend BD players. The XA2 retailed for around $1,200 I believe when first introduced but I waited until Fry's dropped it to $600 from $800. I heard Marantz along with another name (can't remember) coming out with one over $2K......wow, that's a lot of cash for a DVD player. I'm not one that is afraid to spend cash on electronics but I never pay full retail and it has to be around the absolute best.
> 
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/cd-dv...d-dvd-players/



Hi Robert,


I would recommend not associating the BD10 to the BD30 or BD50 since they use different video processors. Check the link I sent earlier on the players and you will see the different video chips for the BD10 vs. the BD30 or BD50: http://www.idoblu.co.uk/page2%20Blu-ray%20Players.html 


I would say for those who are looking for the perfect standalone player, wait 6 months and see where we are at, otherwise it probably isn't worth the cost or frustration if these features are required.


-Splints


----------



## ADGrant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mia_Garcia* /forum/post/12879552
> 
> 
> As far as it's upconverting capabilities, that has yet to be seen.



The BD50's upconverting capabilities are expected to be identical to the BD30s. They use the same video chipset.


----------



## wabkab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *splinters* /forum/post/12897400
> 
> 
> Hi Robert,
> 
> 
> I would recommend not associating the BD10 to the BD30 or BD50 since they use different video processors. Check the link I sent earlier on the players and you will see the different video chips for the BD10 vs. the BD30 or BD50: http://www.idoblu.co.uk/page2%20Blu-ray%20Players.html
> 
> 
> I would say for those who are looking for the perfect standalone player, wait 6 months and see where we are at, otherwise it probably isn't worth the cost or frustration if these features are required.
> 
> 
> -Splints



Yes, I potentially made one mistake jumping on the $98 A2. I should have the restraint to wait. I'm sure Panasonic and Sony hope I don't.


----------



## ADGrant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertrobert* /forum/post/12885280
> 
> 
> Hello Mia,
> 
> 
> Yeah, I guess I'll need to wait and see how the new Blu-Ray players work out such as the ones from Panasonic while keeping my XA2 which has been discontinued and will, I believe, be recognized as a reference SD and HD DVD player even if HD DVD dies. As far as the Pioneer model you mention, even though some here on this link say it is pretty good at upconverting SD DVD's, the Secrets of Home Theater reviewed it saying the opposite. Even though very good with Blu-Ray, they felt it should have performed much better on SD DVD's especially for the amount of money. I don't always put faith in reviews but Secrets of Home Theater has always been one that I have respected a great deal since they do a lot of signal testing besides using their eyes which can simply miss a lot. I agree that passing or failing a video test may not always show up on the movie but at least you know if definitely won't if it does pass every test. The XA2 was the only HD player they could recommend for PQ and SQ along with the boot up speeds, etc. finally being acceptable for the average consumer to keep without dragging it back to the store.



The Samsung BDP-1200 has the same Reon chip as the XA2 and SD-DVD performance is very similar. I compared a BDP-1200 with a PS3 playing SD DVDs and the BDP-1200 was perhaps slightly better so I bought the PS3.


BTW The "Secrets of Home Theater" review of the PS3 is no longer relevant because they have not updated it to reflect the current firmware.


----------



## nagyg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ADGrant* /forum/post/12897559
> 
> 
> The Samsung BDP-1200 has the same Reon chip as the XA2 and SD-DVD performance is very similar. I compared a BDP-1200 with a PS3 playing SD DVDs and the BDP-1200 was perhaps slightly better so I bought the PS3.



I came to exactely the same conclusion ....


----------



## JohnFR

I've been out of the loop, but I really want a Blu-Ray player. I'm partial to Denon, and like the looks of the 3800, but trying to keep my budget under 2k. I want a serious rack component that will hold me for five years or more, and not toys like the playstation.


Looks like I might want to wait a while on the Denon until the major reviews come out.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnFR* /forum/post/12901058
> 
> 
> I've been out of the loop, but I really want a Blu-Ray player. I'm partial to Denon, and like the looks of the 3800, but trying to keep my budget under 2k. I want a serious rack component that will hold me for five years or more, and not toys like the playstation.
> 
> 
> Looks like I might want to wait a while on the Denon until the major reviews come out.



The 3800/2500 from Denon are Profile 1.1. Keep this in mind.


----------



## krisjan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/12904714
> 
> 
> The 3800/2500 from Denon are Profile 1.1. Keep this in mind.



All BD players released since November 1, 2007 are required to be profile 1.1 according to the Blu-ray mandate.


----------



## GaryZ06

I will be adding a Blu-Ray player to my arsenal...Which one would you suggest out of the Sony S300 or Panasonic BD30....Thanks.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krisjan* /forum/post/12906688
> 
> 
> All BD players released since November 1, 2007 are required to be profile 1.1 according to the Blu-ray mandate.



Yes, I'm aware of this. However, I wasn't sure if the OP knew that the players were not Profile 2.0.


----------



## garymil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wabkab* /forum/post/12897544
> 
> 
> Yes, I potentially made one mistake jumping on the $98 A2. I should have the restraint to wait. I'm sure Panasonic and Sony hope I don't.




I made the same mistake. It's amazing how this $98 player does more then these BD players costing hundreds more.


I'm startmg to look into BR and yet I can't find a reasonably priced stable player. I guess I might wait another 6 months.


This is frustrating.


----------



## wabkab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garymil* /forum/post/12907912
> 
> 
> I made the same mistake. It's amazing how this $98 player does more then these BD players costing hundreds more.
> 
> 
> I'm startmg to look into BR and yet I can't find a reasonably priced stable player. I guess I might wait another 6 months.
> 
> 
> This is frustrating.



Not that my A2 is perfect, but I would have thought for 4 to 5 hundred I could get a BD player(other than the PS3) without significant issues. The BD 30 is close, and I could live with 1.1, not the LFE issue. I was gung-ho to jump on the BD bandwagon after the WB news, but I wonder now.


----------



## garymil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wabkab* /forum/post/12908414
> 
> 
> I was gong-ho to jump on the BD bandwagon after the WB news, but I wonder now.



I was going to jump on also, but I really want the same features and stability that I have with my el cheapo HD DVD player. I'm even willing to spend 3 to 4 times as much. I guess I'll wait until the summer or maybe even '09 to acheive this.


----------



## robertrobert

Here's a clip from Secrets to Home Theater's review of the Samsung's BD-P1400 Blu-Ray player. Not sure why the SD performance dropped off so much compared with the 1200. Even with the 1200 being a possible good buy if still available, I'm thinking it doesn't have the latest features of 2.0 etc.


Here's the link if anyone is interested:
http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/cd-dv...ay-player.html 

____________________________________________________________ _____
*Overall, I would give the Samsung BD-P1400 an average rating for Blu-ray playback.* Its performance is almost identical to most of the players with the exception of the issues I saw with the 24p output. I would like to see Samsung return to its support of higher end video processing with future designs similar to what they delivered with the 1200, as this provides the best overall viewing experience regardless of the content being played back.


DVD Video Performance


There is no doubt that DVD is still the preferred video playback medium for consumers right now. Even the best selling Blu-ray titles haven't managed to make much of a dent if any in standard DVD sales, and it will probably stay that way for a while. Consumers who end up purchasing a Blu-ray player like this one will probably transition their DVD playback to their Blu-ray player to alleviate having to use separate players for their movie watching experience.


The Sigma Designs decoder also handles all of the DVD video processing duties, and unfortunately doesn't do that great of a job. *The BD-P1200 did an outstanding job with de-interlacing and scaling duties with DVD playback due to its Reon processing, but the 1400 doesn't offer that kind of support.*

____________________________________________________________ _____


----------



## JohnFR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/12904714
> 
> 
> The 3800/2500 from Denon are Profile 1.1. Keep this in mind.



Yeah, I read that. So can we expect the Denons to be Profile 2.0 at some point during the production run, or is it going to be a redesign?


----------



## calikarim

I have an XA-2, XA-1, most amazing player has everything i need, analog outs to my 5000es Sony Receiver, no hdmi input, reon chip for excellent upconversion


I was set to get a blue ray player last week after WArner announcement. I was ready to spend $2000, there is NOTHING out there that will compare to Toshiba players. Toshiba players are complete, no more incomplete profiles, they do picture in picture, they all have ethernet connections , 1080p.



I was at one point thinking changing my library, now i am sticking to hd dvd. This is nuts, pay $1000 for a player and still not get half the features of $300 toshiba players. WHy would i want to change my Harry Potter from hd dvd to watch it on a Profile 1.0 blue ray player, with no picture in picure, no analog outs iF i buy a Playstation 3, or horrible upconversion if i get a Panny BD-30.


I keep cursing Warner, what a dumb move. We all have to put up with this. Now i have to contemplet buying a $2000 denon player, only to have it be profile 1.1,not the final profile, NO ETHERNET CONNECTION after $2000.


Please shoot me, so i can dye in this format war.


----------



## crg5698

Does the Sony BDP-S500 player have any issues? I am concidering purchasing one of these today.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crg5698* /forum/post/12916561
> 
> 
> Does the Sony BDP-S500 player have any issues? I am concidering purchasing one of these today.



No issues. Biggest grip is no DTS-HD MA which is supposedly going to be added via firmware update down the road.


----------



## crg5698

Are there any players that don't have any issues?


----------



## bigvinny

I have been hunting for a player for about 6 months but I keep waiting, this is what I have:


Sammy 56" 1080p DLP

Sony SAVA-500 Home Theater, about 8 years old, 5.1 analog connections only.


so video will be run by HDMI to the sammy and 5.1 analog to the sound system, I have been looking at the BD-10a, but I also want a player that is fairly future proof so eventually when I do upgrade my sound system I won't be screwed.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigvinny* /forum/post/12917216
> 
> 
> I have been hunting for a player for about 6 months but I keep waiting, this is what I have:
> 
> 
> Sammy 56" 1080p DLP
> 
> Sony SAVA-500 Home Theater, about 8 years old, 5.1 analog connections only.
> 
> 
> so video will be run by HDMI to the sammy and 5.1 analog to the sound system, I have been looking at the BD-10a, but I also want a player that is fairly future proof so eventually when I do upgrade my sound system I won't be screwed.



Then you probably need to get something along the lines of the Panny BD50.


----------



## robertrobert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *calikarim* /forum/post/12915195
> 
> 
> I have an XA-2, XA-1, most amazing player has everything i need, analog outs to my 5000es Sony Receiver, no hdmi input, reon chip for excellent upconversion
> 
> 
> I was set to get a blue ray player last week after WArner announcement. I was ready to spend $2000, there is NOTHING out there that will compare to Toshiba players. Toshiba players are complete, no more incomplete profiles, they do picture in picture, they all have ethernet connections , 1080p.
> 
> 
> 
> I was at one point thinking changing my library, now i am sticking to hd dvd. This is nuts, pay $1000 for a player and still not get half the features of $300 toshiba players. WHy would i want to change my Harry Potter from hd dvd to watch it on a Profile 1.0 blue ray player, with no picture in picure, no analog outs iF i buy a Playstation 3, or horrible upconversion if i get a Panny BD-30.
> 
> 
> I keep cursing Warner, what a dumb move. We all have to put up with this. Now i have to contemplet buying a $2000 denon player, only to have it be profile 1.1,not the final profile, NO ETHERNET CONNECTION after $2000.
> 
> 
> Please shoot me, so i can dye in this format war.




You hit the proverbial nail on the head. I'll be sticking with my XA2 for some time and won't be jumping into Blu-Ray until all the latest features & formats are figured out along with the player being very good at SD. I figure very good SD DVD performance is required so it can be a backup to the XA2. Here is an excerpt and link from Secrets of Home Theater on the XA2's performance. The performance is simply at a very high level.

____________________________________________________________ __________________________


Without a doubt, this is the best HD playback device I've seen, for watching standard DVDs, and it can deliver image quality better than many DVD players costing thousands of dollars more.

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volum...07-part-2.html 

____________________________________________________________ __________________________


We should all push the various companies to design much better on the Blu-Ray side for the money being charged. The bottom line is that I don't think they have a lot of motivation from the money side since HD DVD or Blu-Ray have simply not dented the overall SD content of new movies. Basically I see both or Blu-Ray (if HD DVD ends up going belly up) as being a format for those willing to pay the price as a nitch market. This is too bad since the normal American consumer won't be willing to pay the price for high definition. I know someone at work that just bought a 1080p HDTV from Cosco but was NOT willing to spend the money on a HD DVD or Blu-Ray player due to cost. He instead bought a Samsung upconversion DVD player for a fraction of the cost. To him, this was far better than he's been use to watching. Without Blu-Ray having enough pressure from HD DVD, they'll probably keep the prices high. Now the latest Samsung BD player doesn't even have the same highend chip set for upconverting SD DVD's so the performance has been noted as not that good. It seems like cutting cost is the latest thing but hopefully Panasonic's latest model and others will offer much more bang for the dollar. Panasonic is great as far as customer service and level of performance on their TV's and other products so I'm hoping the 50 model coming out will be a hugh success.


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *calikarim* /forum/post/12915195
> 
> 
> I have an XA-2, XA-1, most amazing player has everything i need, analog outs to my 5000es Sony Receiver, no hdmi input, reon chip for excellent upconversion
> 
> 
> I was set to get a blue ray player last week after WArner announcement. I was ready to spend $2000, there is NOTHING out there that will compare to Toshiba players. Toshiba players are complete, no more incomplete profiles, they do picture in picture, they all have ethernet connections , 1080p.
> 
> 
> 
> I was at one point thinking changing my library, now i am sticking to hd dvd. This is nuts, pay $1000 for a player and still not get half the features of $300 toshiba players. WHy would i want to change my Harry Potter from hd dvd to watch it on a Profile 1.0 blue ray player, with no picture in picure, no analog outs iF i buy a Playstation 3, or horrible upconversion if i get a Panny BD-30.
> 
> 
> I keep cursing Warner, what a dumb move. We all have to put up with this. Now i have to contemplet buying a $2000 denon player, only to have it be profile 1.1,not the final profile, NO ETHERNET CONNECTION after $2000.
> 
> 
> Please shoot me, so i can dye in this format war.



While this looks more like a HD-DVD fanboy rant than anything else, I'll keep to the technical points to keep this civil.


The Denon player is priced as Denon sees fit, so any of the comments about pricing please direct to your preferred CE vendor.


I would recommend not cherry-picking your arguments. As you mentioned there are 2 players below $500 that are Profile 1.1 (aka Final Profile which does have PiP and analog outs), including one (Panny BD30) w/ analog outs.


If neither of these fit your needs today (e.g. ethernet/BD-Live/profile 2.0), feel free to wait for the BD50. No one is holding a gun to your head about buying today, including Warner. Enjoy what you have now and switch when you are ready to do so with no regrets.


-Splints


----------



## pbmpharmacist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *splinters* /forum/post/12921089
> 
> 
> While this looks more like a HD-DVD fanboy rant than anything else



+1... Splinters is right, people take your HD DVD fanboy comments elsewhere (like the HD DVD section, perhaps)


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertrobert* /forum/post/12919363
> 
> 
> We should all push the various companies to design much better on the Blu-Ray side for the money being charged. The bottom line is that I don't think they have a lot of motivation from the money side since HD DVD or Blu-Ray have simply not dented the overall SD content of new movies. Basically I see both or Blu-Ray (if HD DVD ends up going belly up) as being a format for those willing to pay the price as a nitch market. This is too bad since the normal American consumer won't be willing to pay the price for high definition. I know someone at work that just bought a 1080p HDTV from Cosco but was NOT willing to spend the money on a HD DVD or Blu-Ray player due to cost. He instead bought a Samsung upconversion DVD player for a fraction of the cost. To him, this was far better than he's been use to watching. Without Blu-Ray having enough pressure from HD DVD, they'll probably keep the prices high. Now the latest Samsung BD player doesn't even have the same highend chip set for upconverting SD DVD's so the performance has been noted as not that good. It seems like cutting cost is the latest thing but hopefully Panasonic's latest model and others will offer much more bang for the dollar. Panasonic is great as far as customer service and level of performance on their TV's and other products so I'm hoping the 50 model coming out will be a hugh success.



I don't want to turn this thread into a "how BD doesn't stack up to HD DVD thread" since we've been doing this for 15 months already. But let me say that for everyone who is a fan of HDM, promote HDM over DVD and not just give up just because not everything is in perfect shape as we would each prefer.


Today, we only hear about 5 million players (my estimation) for ~100 million households in the US today. By the time they are ready to buy this upcoming x-mas season, BD-Live and Final Profile players will be available to anyone who wants to buy them. It may not be at the perfect price, but if BDA has an ounce of sense behind them, they will realize the real war is DVD vs. BD and act accordingly.


-Splints


----------



## Merlin803




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbmpharmacist* /forum/post/12921126
> 
> 
> +1... Splinters is right, people take your HD DVD fanboy comments elsewhere (like the HD DVD section, perhaps)



I am not going to get into all the personal insult stuff but I was in the same position a couple weeks ago - I had a HD-A2 and was sticking with HD-DVD.


Then after the Warner thing, I decided that I could get a Samsung BDP-1400 and 10 movies for less than $100 out of pocket (after selling my HD-A2 and 10 HD movies).


I can say that I was surprised that (at least with my setup...) the picture and audio quality is actually better with my BR player. I couldn't care less about the profile 1.1, 1.2..blah, blah extras crap as I never used it with HD-DVD anyways.


I can say that I am glad I made the switch, my BR player is faster than my HD player was, has better PQ and AQ, has all the audio converting that I need, still has an ethernet port and does a surprisingly good job of up converting SD dvd's.


Just my .02


----------



## exm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbmpharmacist* /forum/post/12921126
> 
> 
> +1... Splinters is right, people take your HD DVD fanboy comments elsewhere (like the HD DVD section, perhaps)



I don't know if his comments are worded properly, but they do contain valuable points: why isn't there a final BR profile?


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *exm* /forum/post/12928037
> 
> 
> I don't know if his comments are worded properly, but they do contain valuable points: why isn't there a final BR profile?



Profile 1.1 is considered "Final Standard Profile". Profile 2.0/BD-Live is considered an optional component by the spec and not mandatory. For those who want online interactivity, then 2.0 is "final" for them, but it is optional in the spec. I can understand that a HD-DVD owner would consider BD-Live as "final" but in this case it is an optional feature that does cost extra. Hence the unhappy gripes from those looking to switch or go purple.


-Splints


----------



## Switch Monkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *calikarim* /forum/post/12915195
> 
> 
> I have an XA-2, XA-1, most amazing player has everything i need, analog outs to my 5000es Sony Receiver, no hdmi input, reon chip for excellent upconversion
> 
> 
> I was set to get a blue ray player last week after WArner announcement. I was ready to spend $2000, there is NOTHING out there that will compare to Toshiba players. Toshiba players are complete, no more incomplete profiles, they do picture in picture, they all have ethernet connections , 1080p.
> 
> 
> 
> I was at one point thinking changing my library, now i am sticking to hd dvd. This is nuts, pay $1000 for a player and still not get half the features of $300 toshiba players. WHy would i want to change my Harry Potter from hd dvd to watch it on a Profile 1.0 blue ray player, with no picture in picure, no analog outs iF i buy a Playstation 3, or horrible upconversion if i get a Panny BD-30.
> 
> 
> I keep cursing Warner, what a dumb move. We all have to put up with this. Now i have to contemplet buying a $2000 denon player, only to have it be profile 1.1,not the final profile, NO ETHERNET CONNECTION after $2000.
> 
> 
> Please shoot me, so i can dye in this format war.



I agree and think that the wrong format won the war. I only had the $98 investment and got it all back selling on ebay.


If you really are considering spending $2000 on a BR player, maybe you would be better off with a different approach. You could keep the XA2 and still have top notch SD and HD-DVD, and also buy a cheap BR player like the PS3 that will keep up with the new standards and still provide very good BR picture quality. Then take the leftover money and sell your Sony receiver, pool the money and get a really nice HDMI capable receiver with support for modern codecs. That may be the best way to spend $2k going forward and you might even end up with better audio performance or even spend less money at the end of the day. I think sooner or later you're going to want a receiver that can do HDMI.


----------



## Opey1

I'm interested primarily in using the BD player for best video results (not interested in sophisticated sound results), especially in playing SD discs (Output is via HDMI directly to Sony KDL-52XBR4).


Most of the raves in this thread go to the Panny BD30 and there is also a lot of forum support in this price range for Samsung P1400. Locally there are promo's going today for Sony BDP-S300 if bundled with the Sony XBR4 HDTV.


Is the Sony BD player going to be as capable in this regard as the other two? Will it have connectivity advantages with the Sony TV?


Which of these will provide best video upconversion? I'm a newbee at all of this and trying to help my elderly folks buy something today during sales (It's gotta be a simple setup/operation).


Thanks for your expert help on AVS Forum!


----------



## zerog6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Opey1* /forum/post/12940212
> 
> 
> I'm interested primarily in using the BD player for best video results (not interested in sophisticated sound results), especially in playing SD discs (Output is via HDMI directly to Sony KDL-52XBR4).
> 
> 
> Most of the raves in this thread go to the Panny BD30 and there is also a lot of forum support in this price range for Samsung P1400. Locally there are promo's going today for Sony BDP-S300 if bundled with the Sony XBR4 HDTV.
> 
> 
> Is the Sony BD player going to be as capable in this regard as the other two? Will it have connectivity advantages with the Sony TV?
> 
> 
> Which of these will provide best video upconversion? I'm a newbee at all of this and trying to help my elderly folks buy something today during sales (It's gotta be a simple setup/operation).
> 
> 
> Thanks for your expert help on AVS Forum!



I've been asking the same questions as you, here's what I've gathered so far:


Best up-conversion = BD-30

Best Video = Negligable, they're all blu-ray players they all have the same video quality, it all depends on which one your tv likes most.

Best Audio = 1400 or BD-30, they both support the same formats, but I give the edge to the 1400 because the BD-30 has an LFE problem.

Best Speed, durability, problem free stuff = BD-30


So from everything, I'd take it that the BD30


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zerog6* /forum/post/12941091
> 
> 
> I've been asking the same questions as you, here's what I've gathered so far:
> 
> *Best up-conversion = BD-30*
> 
> Best Video = Negligable, they're all blu-ray players they all have the same video quality, it all depends on which one your tv likes most.
> *Best Audio = 1400 or BD-30, they both support the same formats, but I give the edge to the 1400 because the BD-30 has an LFE problem.*
> 
> Best Speed, durability, problem free stuff = BD-30
> 
> 
> So from everything, I'd take it that the BD30
> 
> 
> The Samsung 1200 has better up-conversion than the BD30, but the player has too many problems to recommend.
> 
> 
> And, many would disagree about Best Audio. Your basing this(IMO) on audio support/decoding. If you talking about audio quality then the Elite players are much better when using analog connections.


----------



## omegafiler

The BD30's SD upconversion is only "OK." It also varies depending on what you're watching. I actually kept my Sammy 1200 as a DVD player only for it's great SD upconversion and use the BD30 for blu-ray playback.


----------



## zerog6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/12943008
> 
> 
> The Samsung 1200 has better up-conversion than the BD30, but the player has too many problems to recommend.
> 
> 
> And, many would disagree about Best Audio. Your basing this(IMO) on audio support/decoding. If you talking about audio quality then the Elite players are much better when using analog connections.



Yeah I understand all of that. But he wasn't asking what's the best player period. He was just asking about the differences between those 3 in his price range. And yeah I was talking about audio decoding, audio quality is all the same.


----------



## mdanderson

I may be dreaming but I am waiting for a Blu-ray player what will do the following:


Play DVD Audio and SACD discs


Decode all the new audio formats like Dolby True HD and DTS HD


Have 5.1 audio outputs( I don't want to have to get a new preamp but mine does not have HDMI inputs) I also don't want to be forced to get a 5.1 switcher)


Thanks for any advice.

Matt


----------



## Opey1

Thanks for all of the help on this! (RE: _Best VIDEO results low-end BD Panny-Sammy-Sony BD player??_ - *Opey1, 12:25PM 1-26-08*)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zerog6* /forum/post/12941091
> 
> 
> I've been asking the same questions as you, here's what I've gathered so far:
> 
> 
> Best up-conversion = BD-30
> 
> Best Video = Negligable, they're all blu-ray players they all have the same video quality, it all depends on which one your tv likes most.
> 
> Best Audio = 1400 or BD-30, they both support the same formats, but I give the edge to the 1400 because the BD-30 has an LFE problem.
> 
> Best Speed, durability, problem free stuff = BD-30
> 
> 
> So from everything, I'd take it that the BD30
> 
> 
> I've looked thru the sticky threads for these three players (there is an AVS Forum thread dedicated to each one) and have talked with sales reps in retail stores. I understand that there's going to be some sort of problem with almost any device, especially within an emerging standard and technology. It does seem that for issues I'm concerned with (I don't want my folks to have to deal with basic video load/boot/display problems when watching a movie; we'll probably be using analog audio), the BD30
> 
> I've noted that these three models are currently all available in local Costco stores, their buyers somewhat validating my choices, and that the BD30 and 1400 are top-rated BD players in CNET review, only second to the similarly-priced (!) Sony PS3 PlayStation (which would not 'play well together' with a simplified/universal remote control since it doesn't have an IR port for such... plus other complications for my hopefully simple setup for my non-gaming elderly parents).
> 
> 
> From a newbie to all of this, thanks again for all of your help!


----------



## Tim Glover

Let me throw out that I prefer the Sony BDP-S500 over the Panasonic's BD-30. It's very slight, but it's there. Did some exhausting comparisons & had some help with blind testing. The Sony 500 was picked. Granted, I've got a large front projection system, but overall, the Sony was just a hair more natural.


The Panny is no slouch though.


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim Glover* /forum/post/12955828
> 
> 
> Let me throw out that I prefer the Sony BDP-S500 over the Panasonic's BD-30. It's very slight, but it's there. Did some exhausting comparisons & had some help with blind testing. The Sony 500 was picked. Granted, I've got a large front projection system, but overall, the Sony was just a hair more natural.
> 
> 
> The Panny is no slouch though.



Any details about what the defining characteristics of each player were? Also what were your requirements for a BD player? I'm curious since I haven't heard of too many independent tests that had people preferring the BDP-S500.


-Splints


----------



## wojtek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdanderson* /forum/post/12949918
> 
> 
> I may be dreaming but I am waiting for a Blu-ray player what will do the following:
> 
> 
> Play DVD Audio and SACD discs
> 
> 
> Decode all the new audio formats like Dolby True HD and DTS HD
> 
> 
> Have 5.1 audio outputs( I don't want to have to get a new preamp but mine does not have HDMI inputs) I also don't want to be forced to get a 5.1 switcher)
> 
> 
> Thanks for any advice.
> 
> Matt



My dream is like yours but with a region-free SD DVD playback.


And my wife sez it's got to be black.


----------



## QueueCumber

So, what is the best Blu-Ray player on the market in terms of a universal audio and video source for everything but HD-DVD (i.e., SACD, DVD-A, CD, Blu-Ray, DVD, etc).


Have any video test comparisons been done with the higher quality equipment. I'm specifically interested in the Denon DVD-3800BDCI and the names of any possible competition it has on the market.


Thanks.


P.S. I'm using a PS3 right now for Blu-Ray, and a Denon DVD-5910 for everything else. Is it even worth switching to something new yet in my situation?


----------



## JEFFREY GTS

Man, this Blu-ray HD DVD stuff is so confusing. I was all happy with the purchase of my new 1080P HDTV yetserday that I got on line today to see what I should buy, HD or Blu-ray. I still don't know what to buy. And can someone answer a question that has probably been asked and answered a thousand times. I dont have an HDMI 1.3 AV receiver. I have a flagship Marantz SR-9200 that I paid a lot of money for, don't want to upgrade that anytime soon. So can I just go HDMI right from my new HD/Blu-ray to my TV and then the optical digital audio to my receiver?


----------



## Tim Glover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *splinters* /forum/post/12956792
> 
> 
> Any details about what the defining characteristics of each player were? Also what were your requirements for a BD player? I'm curious since I haven't heard of too many independent tests that had people preferring the BDP-S500.
> 
> 
> -Splints



First, my requirements for a BD player shouldn't be different that anyone else's so I'm not really sure what you want? But I want the best image possible. And in the scenes I demoed and quite extensively, the Sony BDP-S500 just looked more appealing & natural. Brought my brother over and did some blind testing and he also picked the Sony.


And, I haven't seen or read any comparisons on those players around this forum? The differences are very subtle and let's remember that this is all subjective.


Plus, the PCM LFE issue on the BD30 is a major sore spot since 80% or more than that of Blu-ray titles have PCM tracks.


I think the Panny does get alot of notice because it's 1.1 profile and indeed it is fast to load. Faster than any of the Sonys for sure. But that doesn't make it give a better image.


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JEFFREY GTS* /forum/post/12960365
> 
> 
> Man, this Blu-ray HD DVD stuff is so confusing. I was all happy with the purchase of my new 1080P HDTV yetserday that I got on line today to see what I should buy, HD or Blu-ray. I still don't know what to buy. And can someone answer a question that has probably been asked and answered a thousand times. I dont have an HDMI 1.3 AV receiver. I have a flagship Marantz SR-9200 that I paid a lot of money for, don't want to upgrade that anytime soon. So can I just go HDMI right from my new HD/Blu-ray to my TV and then the optical digital audio to my receiver?



I'm not sure what players have optical support or not, but I would imagine all of the BD players do, the problem being that you won't be able to access the lossless audio codecs with any of them. If your AVR can accept analog inputs, you can pick up a Panny BD30 for 5.1 sound, or wait for the BD50 for 7.1 if price is a concern.


If your going optical only and no analog, then the ps3 will also meet your needs.


All of the ones listed above are the cheapest options, there are more expensive options, up to you if those fit your needs in any other way.


Hope that helps a little.


-Splints


----------



## lwien

Arggggg..........


Ok, just purchased a 1080p set (upgraded from a 1080i crt). Now looking to get a Blu-Ray player, but I have some questions regarding the new lossless surround formats. Currently, I have a Lexicon MC-1 Pre/pro along with outboard amps. The Lexicon will not decode the new formats and it does not have a HDMI input, but it's a very expensive and a very good sounding unit on Dolby Digital, DTS and Logic 7. Are the new formats that much better? I'm just wondering how a lesser powered system would sound with the newer decoding formats over the pretty high end system that I currently have and that I really enjoy, but then I haven't heard the new formats yet.


Now to the DVD question. If I do decide to keep the Lex and I don't need a Blu-Ray that will output the new surround formats, which one is the best to get?


Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lwien* /forum/post/12960578
> 
> 
> Arggggg..........
> 
> 
> Ok, just purchased a 1080p set (upgraded from a 1080i crt). Now looking to get a Blu-Ray player, but I have some questions regarding the new lossless surround formats. Currently, I have a Lexicon MC-1 Pre/pro along with outboard amps. The Lexicon will not decode the new formats and it does not have a HDMI input, but it's a very expensive and a very good sounding unit on Dolby Digital, DTS and Logic 7. Are the new formats that much better? I'm just wondering how a lesser powered system would sound with the newer decoding formats over the pretty high end system that I currently have and that I really enjoy, but then I haven't heard the new formats yet.
> 
> 
> Now to the DVD question. If I do decide to keep the Lex and I don't need a Blu-Ray that will output the new surround formats, which one is the best to get?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input.



Hmm, I'm not sure why you wouldn't pick up a BD player with analog outs. There are quite a few, but yes they are expensive as well. Maybe worth picking up at a local shop try it out to see if it's worth keeping. There is probably some store nearby that has a friendly return policy.


Here's a good link of BD players and what they support: http://www.idoblu.co.uk/page2%20Blu-ray%20Players.html 


-Splints


----------



## lwien




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *splinters* /forum/post/12960669
> 
> 
> Hmm, I'm not sure why you wouldn't pick up a BD player with analog outs. There are quite a few, but yes they are expensive as well. Maybe worth picking up at a local shop try it out to see if it's worth keeping. There is probably some store nearby that has a friendly return policy.
> 
> 
> Here's a good link of BD players and what they support: http://www.idoblu.co.uk/page2%20Blu-ray%20Players.html
> 
> 
> -Splints



Thanks for the great link Splints. Unfortunatly, the Lex doesn't have 5.1 or 7.1 analog inputs. Toslink and Digital Co-Ax inputs for internal processing only.


----------



## DougSW

I'm looking to get a Blu-Ray and am currently leaning towards the PS3. I have a Denon 3808 AVR and an XBR4 TV. I am currently only using two front speakers, no center and no rears. I may get a center if the dialog is hard to hear. I don't know if or when we'll get rear speakers, and if we did we'd only get two rears at most, i.e. 5.1 (and maybe no .1) never 7.1. So does the fact that the PS3 doesn't do DTS HD-MA really matter to me? I don't know enough about these things to even guess. Also, it sounds like if we went with a standalone the Panny BD30 is a good choice. But what is LFE mean? Sounds like it is a deal breaker for many people. We are really just looking for a simple system at this point. Thanks for the help and enlightenment.


Doug


----------



## zerog6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *splinters* /forum/post/12960472
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what players have optical support or not, but I would imagine all of the BD players do, the problem being that you won't be able to access the lossless audio codecs with any of them. If your AVR can accept analog inputs, you can pick up a Panny BD30 for 5.1 sound, or wait for the BD50 for 7.1 if price is a concern.
> 
> 
> If your going optical only and no analog, then the ps3 will also meet your needs.
> 
> 
> All of the ones listed above are the cheapest options, there are more expensive options, up to you if those fit your needs in any other way.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps a little.
> 
> 
> -Splints



The Panny BD-30 is not the cheapest BD player. There's 3 that are cheaper, the Samsung 1400, Sony S300 and PS3 are both $100 less than the BD-30. Not to mention if your main focus is audio, the BD-30 has an LFE issue when using HDMI so that would not be the way to go until they fix it with a FW upgrade. Out of the cheapest players, the 1400 has the most audio support without any issues.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougSW* /forum/post/12963901
> 
> 
> I'm looking to get a Blu-Ray and am currently leaning towards the PS3. I have a Denon 3808 AVR and an XBR4 TV. I am currently only using two front speakers, no center and no rears. I may get a center if the dialog is hard to hear. I don't know if or when we'll get rear speakers, and if we did we'd only get two rears at most, i.e. 5.1 (and maybe no .1) never 7.1. So does the fact that the PS3 doesn't do DTS HD-MA really matter to me? I don't know enough about these things to even guess. Also, it sounds like if we went with a standalone the Panny BD30 is a good choice. But what is LFE mean? Sounds like it is a deal breaker for many people. We are really just looking for a simple system at this point. Thanks for the help and enlightenment.
> 
> 
> Doug



From what you wrote I can guess that audio is not very important to you. In that case there's no reason to pick a BDP for audio support. The BD-30 is the most problem free player and probably fastest in that price range now so that's what I would suggest to you. LFE is the low bass sounds, but the problem only applies to using an HDMI audio connection. So since you're not going to be doing that then you won't have a problem. And by the time you decide to upgrade your sound system there would probably be a FW upgrade that would've fixed that. Or you can still go with the PS3, it's much better value than anything else and is just as good.


----------



## Benlee

Hi,


I am thinking of jumping into the HiDef banwagon and I'm going to upgrade my TV so I'm now thinking of buying a Blu-Ray player also since it has now the most studio support ( ie movies ) and I will need some recommendations from you experts. I guess my question is probably answered somewhere else but I really don't have time to search it. So can someone kindly point me to the latest Blu-Ray player model that is :


1) Profile 1.1 compliant out of the box and confirmed can be upgraded to Profile 2.0

2) Fast operating speed ( short loading times )

3) Full 1080p compliant output preferably thru both HDMI and component

4) Reasonably good DVD upconversion ( will also use as a DVD player )

5) Preferably cost not more than USD600/=

6) Not a PS3


Any?



Regards


----------



## Jiffylush

IF the PS3 is the best player for the price and your needs then why wouldn't you want that one?


I don't think there are any confirmed BD 2.0 players available now aside from the PS3.


----------



## Ruined

Panasonic DMP-BD50 release date May-June 2008.


----------



## Benlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jiffylush* /forum/post/12966285
> 
> 
> IF the PS3 is the best player for the price and your needs then why wouldn't you want that one?
> 
> 
> I don't think there are any confirmed BD 2.0 players available now aside from the PS3.



Hi Jifflylush,


That's because I already have a Xbox360 for games and using a PS3 as a video player with a game controller as a remote just feels wierd. Same reason I don't use my Xbox as a dvd player. So prefer a standalone.


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zerog6* /forum/post/12965510
> 
> 
> The Panny BD-30 is not the cheapest BD player. There's 3 that are cheaper, the Samsung 1400, Sony S300 and PS3 are both $100 less than the BD-30. Not to mention if your main focus is audio, the BD-30 has an LFE issue when using HDMI so that would not be the way to go until they fix it with a FW upgrade. Out of the cheapest players, the 1400 has the most audio support without any issues.



Sorry, I meant the BD30 is the cheapest player to output all the lossless codecs and have analog outs, but even then I'm wrong about the Sammy 1400. Though that player also has had lots of complaints as well. Oh well, MY lowest recommended BD standalone I guess is the BD30...










-Splints


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Benlee* /forum/post/12966259
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am thinking of jumping into the HiDef banwagon and I'm going to upgrade my TV so I'm now thinking of buying a Blu-Ray player also since it has now the most studio support ( ie movies ) and I will need some recommendations from you experts. I guess my question is probably answered somewhere else but I really don't have time to search it. So can someone kindly point me to the latest Blu-Ray player model that is :
> 
> 
> 1) Profile 1.1 compliant out of the box and confirmed can be upgraded to Profile 2.0
> 
> 2) Fast operating speed ( short loading times )
> 
> 3) Full 1080p compliant output preferably thru both HDMI and component
> 
> 4) Reasonably good DVD upconversion ( will also use as a DVD player )
> 
> 5) Preferably cost not more than USD600/=
> 
> 6) Not a PS3
> 
> 
> Any?
> 
> 
> Regards



Hmm, sounds like #3 and #6 would be deal-breakers in today's list of player. For #3, I'm not sure if BD's are allowed to output 1080p over component, I believe this is a design issue to make sure that copy protection (HDCP) is used for 1080p. For #6, the only current player that's Profile 2.0/BD-Live upgradeable and confirmed is the ps3.


I would agree with the previous recommendation that the Panny BD50 out later this spring would be the most likely choice to fit all your needs.


-Splints


----------



## dhornick

I to am a HD DVD owner that seems to have fallen for the Beta Max product of the new world. Now wishing to go to Blu Ray Disk which by all published standards is the winner of the two formats. However, I don't make a hundred grand a year and money doesn't come easy. How many normal everyday blue collar guys have $500 or even $300 to spend on a PS3 or BD player. What's a guy to do?


----------



## DennyH

I have a Denon 3801 with a Hitachi PJ-TX100 projector. I am more interested in great audio and that includes LFE. Great video is secondary. What choices should I consider? Price is a consideration.

Thanks


----------



## DavidHir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dhornick* /forum/post/12968354
> 
> 
> I to am a HD DVD owner that seems to have fallen for the Beta Max product of the new world. Now wishing to go to Blu Ray Disk which by all published standards is the winner of the two formats. However, I don’t make a hundred grand a year and money doesn’t come easy. How many normal everyday blue collar guys have $500 or even $300 to spend on a PS3 or BD player. What’s a guy to do?



First, give yourself credit as an HD DVD owner to accept the reality of the format war. Many on the red side still seem to think Toshiba can win this thing. On any rate, I don't think you have to make 100K to be able to afford a BD player which costs $150 more than an HD DVD player. In addition, how many HD DVD movies do you own? That alone might equal or exceed the amount you need to buy a BD player.


----------



## JCameron3

I'm just making the leap to a true AV setup from a stereo. I just bought a Sony xbr 40 and a Panasonic BD-30, which I'm yet to pick up the BD-30. As I haven't installed either, I've been pondering the PS3 instead due to its network/web, upgradeability & media server aspects. From reading the threads, it seems like the PS3 can provide a viable audio support via hdmi. I understand it has no analog support. I'm also buying a new AVR - probably Denon, Onkyo or yamaha. Onkyo advertises the Reon upconversion chip on some of their higher models - could that overcome any upconversion weakness? But what does the PS3 lack in DVD player type features? An early thread mentioned not being able to stop a movie, go to the menu and then return at the same point. Is that still true or has the software been upgraded? Thanks for your advice. (I've learned alot already just reading the threads.)


----------



## Jive Turkey

I finally broke down and bought the PS3. I've looked at and read about most of the other standalones, and other than spending $800 plus for the Pioneer 95, there was nothing I felt confident in buying....mostly due to reported operational problems.


The PS3 looks outstanding on Bluray. I prefer the upconversion from my Toshiba HDA1 on SD so far (though it's 1080i), and CD just sounds pretty average compared my Marantz universal player.


So, if that rumored DTS Master Audio upgrade happens, I'll be quite satisfied until those next generation players come out and can find out if they're a little more ironed out than what I've seen to date.


Pretty darned nice Bluray picture for $320.00. For some reason, our Best Buy starting selling them for 20% off on Sunday.


----------



## bagwell-05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jive Turkey* /forum/post/12973157
> 
> 
> I finally broke down and bought the PS3. Pretty darned nice Bluray picture for $320.00. For some reason, our Best Buy starting selling them for 20% off on Sunday.



what? in-store? I didn't see this.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bagwell-05* /forum/post/12974225
> 
> 
> what? in-store? I didn't see this.



BB currently has a 20% of Blu-ray players coupon.


----------



## GaryZ06




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/12975962
> 
> 
> BB currently has a 20% of Blu-ray players coupon.



Where do we get these coupons?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GaryZ06* /forum/post/12976151
> 
> 
> Where do we get these coupons?



In the mail. They are for Reward Zone members only.


----------



## GaryZ06




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/12976284
> 
> 
> In the mail. They are for Reward Zone members only.



I am a Reward Zone member.....I spend ALOT of money in BB


----------



## zerog6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GaryZ06* /forum/post/12976289
> 
> 
> I am a Reward Zone member.....I spend ALOT of money in BB



The offer is already over. It was only a weekend promotion from the 25-29th



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dhornick* /forum/post/12968354
> 
> 
> I to am a HD DVD owner that seems to have fallen for the Beta Max product of the new world. Now wishing to go to Blu Ray Disk which by all published standards is the winner of the two formats. However, I don’t make a hundred grand a year and money doesn’t come easy. How many normal everyday blue collar guys have $500 or even $300 to spend on a PS3 or BD player. What’s a guy to do?



You can do what I did. Sell your HD player with all your movies in a bundle on ebay. Then you should have enough to buy a blu-ray player, and you get 5-free movies when you buy a BD player.


After I jumped ship on HD, I did notice that at this point, HD still has the majority of the better movies IMO


----------



## Jive Turkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bagwell-05* /forum/post/12974225
> 
> 
> what? in-store? I didn't see this.



Yup. Our local BB (93955 zip code) had a sign by the PS3's saying "20% discount on BluRay players includes PS3's". The folks at the register had to call the guy from the department up to verify, but the discount off of $400 list was given. Of course I ended up spending $25 for the bluetooth remote.


----------



## bgillyjcu

I just want the BEST possible sound out of my HT.


What would be my best (most affordable) BLU RAY Player that would give me what I want when cominbed a reciever that can decode EVERYTHING.


Is there a new player that just sends out all of the formats in "undecoded" audio?



ps3....??


----------



## GaryZ06




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zerog6* /forum/post/12976959
> 
> 
> The offer is already over. It was only a weekend promotion from the 25-29th



Thanks for the info but it's funny why I didn't get one.


----------



## Craig39630




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GaryZ06* /forum/post/12977800
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info but it's funny why I didn't get one.



I didn't get mine until Monday (the day the promotion was ending), and I usually get them the Tuesday or Wednesday before the promotion starts.


----------



## GaryZ06




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Craig39630* /forum/post/12977814
> 
> 
> I didn't get mine until Monday (the day the promotion was ending), and I usually get them the Tuesday or Wednesday before the promotion starts.



At least you got one


----------



## wabkab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GaryZ06* /forum/post/12977835
> 
> 
> At least you got one



I'm in FLA also and didn't get the coupon? I would have used it. Now, still waiting.


----------



## GaryZ06




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wabkab* /forum/post/12977964
> 
> 
> I'm in FLA also and didn't get the coupon? I would have used it. Now, still waiting.



It's a conspiracy


----------



## wabkab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GaryZ06* /forum/post/12978067
> 
> 
> It's a conspiracy



I guess they gotta save customers for the recession?


----------



## gavin1021




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/12976284
> 
> 
> In the mail. They are for Reward Zone members only.



I'm a little upset I didn't get one yet. When/If it comes I'm going in the store and raising hell.


----------



## zerog6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wabkab* /forum/post/12977964
> 
> 
> I'm in FLA also and didn't get the coupon? I would have used it. Now, still waiting.



I had mine since last week, does the mail start in Miami and the go north?


----------



## gavin1021

Got this reply from Best Buy today......


"Unlike Reward Zone certificates, discount coupons are not based on customer´s purchases. They are randomly sent to all members and have no delivery timeframe."


----------



## GeorgeGGH

Which Blu ray DVD produces the best picture quality seems to be debatable, although I think Gary McCoy knows a lot more than I do, so I would agree with him.


My question is which Blu ray player produces the best audio?


I have a very old CD player, a Nakamichi, and do not have room in my stereo cabinet for both a new blu ray dvd player and a stand alone cd player. Could I get by with one unit - a new blu ray dvd player which will also do a good job playing regular music CDs, or is this not a good idea?


I have a proceed AVP processor, a Toshiba HD-xa2, and a Pioneer 150FD plasma. My speakers are Celestian 700s.


Thanks


----------



## GaryZ06




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gavin1021* /forum/post/12993666
> 
> 
> Got this reply from Best Buy today......
> 
> 
> "Unlike Reward Zone certificates, discount coupons are not based on customer´s purchases. They are randomly sent to all members and have no delivery timeframe."



Well I randomly never get one


----------



## wabkab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GeorgeGGH* /forum/post/12994183
> 
> 
> Which Blu ray DVD produces the best picture quality seems to be debatable, although I think Gary McCoy knows a lot more than I do, so I would agree with him.
> 
> 
> My question is which Blu ray player produces the best audio?
> 
> 
> I have a very old CD player, a Nakamichi, and do not have room in my stereo cabinet for both a new blu ray dvd player and a stand alone cd player. Could I get by with one unit - a new blu ray dvd player which will also do a good job playing regular music CDs, or is this not a good idea?
> 
> 
> I have a proceed AVP processor, a Toshiba HD-xa2, and a Pioneer 150FD plasma. My speakers are Celestian 700s.
> 
> 
> Thanks



You probably should search the threads on the Panasonic BD30, Samsung -1400, and 5000 along with the PS3. Each has strengths and weaknesses and those may be dependent on your AVR's inputs(hdmi vs analog) and if HDMI inputs are present, whether there are internal decoders in the player or the AVR.


I haven't found the perfect fit yet (have a Denon 2808ci) and I'm still waiting for the newer models. My take on the consensus is that if you needed to have one now, your best bets would be either the PS3 or the Panny BD -30(but search out the LFE issue-that may not work for you-some AVR's can compensate for this). Also, if you can afford the 1K range there are Denon and Pioneer Elite models.


Bottom line: pass the(all) new HD audio codecs to a pre/pro or AVR that can internally decode these--golden! Caveat: search the LFE issue to make sure it won't be an issue with your setup. The silver and bronze options such as uncompressed LPCM passed via HDMI are argueably as good and all are a major improvement over standard DD or DTS.


----------



## NeilK

Just to post my vote, I started with a Toshiba, which went back after the announcement along with the Planet Earth HD-DVD. I've now had the PS3 80Gb for about 3 weeks ... and love it. It does a better job of upconverting my SD-DVD's than the Toshiba did. Of course, that is JMHO. It definitely is faster than the Toshiba was, both in initial startup and in loading disks once started. The Toshiba was very frustrating in that respect.


As for remotes, we bought the $14 Nyko, which just has a small USB dongle that looks like it's part of the unit when plugged in. This works great with my Harmony 880, allowing everything except power ON/OFF, which is no issue to me. You have to go to the system to insert or remove the DVD anyway, and I do not power down with any disk left in the system, CD, DVD, or game disk. My wife also got the Sony bluetooth remote for her end of the sofa so we don't battle over remotes







That remote has full 100% functionality.


There is some fan noise, but for the most part, when playing a game or watching a movie, it is not heard over the soundtrack. Call Of Duty 4 ... WOW!!! And the demo for Gran Turismo 5, it is unreal, like watching a movie. I mean there is even a driver visible inside the car who turns the steering wheel exactly as you are controlling. They did an amazing job on this soon to be released game. The option to download full games and especially game demos via a wireless connection, and to upgrade the system software/firmware the same way ... I don't think they missed a trick in the design of the PS3.


As for the BD movies, they are great, have not had a freeze-up yet with the PS3, although they were an occasional feature with the Toshiba despite upgrades to the latest firmware. All in all, I love the PS3


----------



## kbriers01

I have an old Mitsu 1081i CRT tv that does NOT have HDMI imputs or DVI just component. Receiver is a Pioneer Elite 91. My question is what type of Blu Ray player do I need to take advantage of the new audio formats? I guess what I'm asking is what player can/will send all the new formats from the analog outputs to the 7.1 inputs on my receiver. I assume I don't need them to already be decoded since my receiver can decode them? I'm just confused about what I can do since HDMI is out of the question? I've tried to read through this forum but I'm still not real sure on which player I need.


----------



## zerog6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbriers01* /forum/post/13048554
> 
> 
> I have an old Mitsu 1081i CRT tv that does NOT have HDMI imputs or DVI just component. Receiver is a Pioneer Elite 91. My question is what type of Blu Ray player do I need to take advantage of the new audio formats? I guess what I'm asking is what player can/will send all the new formats from the analog outputs to the 7.1 inputs on my receiver. I assume I don't need them to already be decoded since my receiver can decode them? I'm just confused about what I can do since HDMI is out of the question? I've tried to read through this forum but I'm still not real sure on which player I need.



The samsung 1400 and panasonic bd-30 output all the new audio formats through hdmi that you can connect to your receiver. Your TV doesn't have anything to do with it.


----------



## kbriers01

If I run HDMI from the sammy or panny like you said, then how do I get the picture to my tv?


----------



## zerog6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbriers01* /forum/post/13049873
> 
> 
> If I run HDMI from the sammy or panny like you said, then how do I get the picture to my tv?



use the component cables


----------



## kbriers01

Do I send audio/video through hdmi to the receiver and then video through component to tv?


----------



## gavin1021

Yes, compnent from the receiver to the tv.


----------



## prosete

My current setup:


Samsung LN-T4661f

Onkyo TX-SR605

Samsung HD-D1080p

Pioneer PD-F27

Polk Audio RS35i fronts

Bose VCS10 center

DCM 10W sub


I'd like to make the move to BR player and am aware of the notorious "LFE issue" with the BD30, though I had set my mind on getting that one. Not a gamer (haven't gamed since LodeRunner for DOS in 1985) and have no desire to start playing games now.


I assume I can't get around the LFE probs with the system I have, were I to get the BD30 but...is there another player that isn't affected by this and might offer similar results (as the BD30) that I might consider ?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prosete* /forum/post/13052117
> 
> 
> My current setup:
> 
> 
> Samsung LN-T4661f
> 
> Onkyo TX-SR605
> 
> Samsung HD-D1080p
> 
> Pioneer PD-F27
> 
> Polk Audio RS35i fronts
> 
> Bose VCS10 center
> 
> DCM 10W sub
> 
> 
> I'd like to make the move to BR player and am aware of the notorious "LFE issue" with the BD30, though I had set my mind on getting that one. Not a gamer (haven't gamed since LodeRunner for DOS in 1985) and have no desire to start playing games now.
> 
> 
> I assume I can't get around the LFE probs with the system I have, were I to get the BD30 but...is there another player that isn't affected by this and might offer similar results (as the BD30) that I might consider ?



In your case, the easiest way to get around the LFE bug is bitstream TrueHD and DTS-HD MA audio via HDMI and for uncompressed pcm use your analog inputs.


----------



## gavin1021

Is the audio and video perfect from the PS3? Probably no Dolby HD or anything though, right? Thinking about buying one. Been saving my BB bucks.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gavin1021* /forum/post/13054791
> 
> 
> Is the audio and video perfect from the PS3? Probably no Dolby HD or anything though, right? Thinking about buying one. Been saving my BB bucks.



The PS3 does do TrueHD. Other than the lack of DTS-HD MA decoding the PS3 is perfect in the audio/video department.


----------



## friedfast

speakers: psb T65 fronts, psb C60 center, 12" jbl sub, 2 pair mismatched rears

avr: Harmon Kardon 7200 (7.1, no hdmi)

player: denon 1920 (SD)

display: sxrd R60 xbr1 (1080i)

large room (23' x 23') - no complaints except dialog weak with some titles.


Looking to upgrade to BD player (and avr if necessary), and curious about SQ of latest HD processing with above speakers or similar. Budget: $2-5K.


----------



## thaxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pantherquest* /forum/post/12890690
> 
> 
> So going by this thread there isn't a single acceptable stand-alone Blu-ray player on the market? I am returning my Samsung BD-UP5000 and am now in the market for single format *stand alone* player. To be honest I am pretty shocked that the winning format is still so freakin' buggy.
> 
> 
> I just want excellent video playback of BD discs and decent, stable audio. What would you suggest?



This is by design.


All of the manufactures know that as far a resolution, 1080P is all were going to have for a long time. In order to keep selling new models each and every year, they aren't going to come out with the "perfect" player that does everything we want. They have been doing this forever. If they wanted to, the perfect player would be available now. But why should they? They know the consumer will just keep buying the "next" best thing that becomes available. All they really have as far a video improvement is making the 1080P picture quality better with newer technology. But with audio, all they needed to do is come up with all of these new HD audio streams to keep adding, so we keep upgrading.


This no different than any other technology, small improvement, a little at a time, keeps us coming back. Just like the auto industry. They already have the technology for their 2011-20012 cars. But why should they introduce it now? when they can sell 3-4 years worth of cars without it.


So, it come down to this....

If you could buy a stand alone BD player now, what would you buy next year?

Answer..Nothing.

But they know consumers, they will buy what available now. Because we like our toys, and most have no patience to wait.


----------



## DaveN

I couldn't resist and picked up a refurb Samsung BD-P1400 for $223 delivered. It sounds like the latest firmware has corrected the significant issues that the player had. At this price I can enjoy BR now and upgrade in a few years when the dust settles and performance enhancements occur.


----------



## jumpy27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prosete* /forum/post/13052117
> 
> 
> My current setup:
> 
> 
> Samsung LN-T4661f
> 
> Onkyo TX-SR605
> 
> Samsung HD-D1080p
> 
> Pioneer PD-F27
> 
> Polk Audio RS35i fronts
> 
> Bose VCS10 center
> 
> DCM 10W sub
> 
> 
> I'd like to make the move to BR player and am aware of the notorious "LFE issue" with the BD30, though I had set my mind on getting that one. Not a gamer (haven't gamed since LodeRunner for DOS in 1985) and have no desire to start playing games now.
> 
> 
> I assume I can't get around the LFE probs with the system I have, were I to get the BD30 but...is there another player that isn't affected by this and might offer similar results (as the BD30) that I might consider ?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/13052542
> 
> 
> In your case, the easiest way to get around the LFE bug is bitstream TrueHD and DTS-HD MA audio via HDMI and for uncompressed pcm use your analog inputs.



Good idea DE--I never thought of that. So the BD50 would be the one to buy then.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Do any Blu-ray players have the ability to do motion interpolation from 24p to 60p like some LCD TVs apparently can?


----------



## Steven Kephart

I bought into HD-DVD because of the price and have been very happy with it. However now I want to add Blueray to my system and don't know which model to choose. So I thought I would list some of the key things I like about my player, and hopefully the things I dislike won't be an issue with Blueray. First I will start off with my system configuration.


Harman Kardon AVR-645 with HDMI switching

Toshiba HD-A30 HD-DVD player

Microsoft X-box 360 with HD-DVD add-on (the roommates)

powered HDMI splitter

Sony 40" HD LCD monitor (1080i)

Panasonic PT-AE1000U 1080P projector


Things I like:

Ethernet port for upgradability

Inexpensive

Great picture and up-conversion abilities


Things I dislike:

Extremely slow boot-up time (not an issue with the X-box though)

very poor ability to re-start from last location on disk

I've had issues with reliability

doesn't play MP3's (very minor concern though)


And things I dislike about the 360 add-on:

Extremely noisy

picture is shifted to the right with a black bar on the left (using component video out and may be caused by the receiver?)

poor sound with CD's (I think my roommate has equalization/hall effect turned on)

Ugly


From what I've read the PS3 may fit me best even though I'm not a console gamer. But with my poor experiences with the 360 I'm a little leery. So, what do you guys recommend? Do the game consoles have similar faults?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge

You can start your quest by reading these threads first.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=969206 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=980672


----------



## Ophitoxaemia

need to replace my toshiba xa-1 now that netflix eventually wont be stocking HD discs.


cost is important.


searching around it looks like my choices are:


panasonic DPBD10A

panasonic BD50 (likely more expensive since its new)

sharp BD-HP20

samsung BD-P1200

denon DVD-3800BDCI (too expensive)


i have a good quality older 42" plasma TV (about 6 years old) that only has component and two stereo systems i used for audio (i mix the center channel into the front speakers)


so i need a system that can support my '4.0' setup with analog inputs.


did i miss anything i should look at?


thanks for any advice!


james


----------



## Donnie Eldridge

Pssst......Start here.










http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=969206 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=980672 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ghlight=analog


----------



## Ophitoxaemia

thanks for the links.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=969206 


the BD30 i thought lacks internal decoding which is why i left it off my list. maybe thats not so important? as long as i hear some sound and not silence on the unsupported format disks.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=980672 


wow, i hadnt found that chart, very useful.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ghlight=analog 


this is the thread i made my list mostly from. the two units mentioned there are on the more expensive side as i recall.


james


----------



## bgillyjcu

Ok....I can't read any more posts or blogs about these things.


I want a player that:


1. Upscales DVDs to 1080p without ISSUES and does it well.

2. Either decodes or can output ALL THE new audio...including DTS-HD MA.

3. NO LFE BUGS....I need all the LFE I can get.

4. No freezing, no bugs, just a player that WORKS like a $500 player should.



Samsung and Panny seem to have at least 2 of these issues...the PS3 can't do the DTS-HD MA decoding or output...


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgillyjcu* /forum/post/13087590
> 
> 
> Ok....I can't read any more posts or blogs about these things.
> 
> 
> I want a player that:
> 
> 
> 1. Upscales DVDs to 1080p without ISSUES and does it well.
> 
> 2. Either decodes or can output ALL THE new audio...including DTS-HD MA.
> 
> 3. NO LFE BUGS....I need all the LFE I can get.
> 
> 4. No freezing, no bugs, just a player that WORKS like a $500 player should.
> 
> 
> *Samsung and Panny seem to have at least 2 of these issues*...the PS3 can't do the DTS-HD MA decoding or output...



It appears you've answered your own questions.


----------



## legierk

Is there a DMP-BD50 thread anywhere? When are they going to hit the market?


----------



## basenjib123

I did all that and the answer is IMO ....PS3 is best you are going to get right now.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basenjib123* /forum/post/13096852
> 
> 
> I did all that and the answer is IMO ....PS3 is best you are going to get right now.



The PS3 tends to the more popular vote.


----------



## Will Munshower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgillyjcu* /forum/post/13087590
> 
> 
> Ok....I can't read any more posts or blogs about these things.
> 
> 
> I want a player that:
> 
> 
> 1. Upscales DVDs to 1080p without ISSUES and does it well.
> 
> 2. Either decodes or can output ALL THE new audio...including DTS-HD MA.
> 
> 3. NO LFE BUGS....I need all the LFE I can get.
> 
> 4. No freezing, no bugs, just a player that WORKS like a $500 player should.
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung and Panny seem to have at least 2 of these issues...the PS3 can't do the DTS-HD MA decoding or output...



bgillyjcu,


I wanted all of these items, except number one. I have an XA2, so I'm covered there. Now..2,3,4, especially 4, are big issues for me. However, I did pick up a PS3 last week. I've not had a single issue, period. I'm just going to have to live with 1.5 mbps DTS for a while (which is no slouch, I have MA HD DVD disks to compare). Hopefully, Sony will put that cell processor to work with DTS HD MA.


Before I made the decision, I was driving myself nuts. Setiing up pro and con sheets, etc. My only hope seemed to be the new Panny 50 and who knows when its coming out, what its going to cost and will it also have the LFE bug that the 10 and 30 have.


I've got to tell you...The PS3 rocks. Dollar for dollar, you cannot go wrong. it delviers the goods. Sure, I would like to have MA but I considered this the lesser of all evils. The PS3 is Sony and the BDAs trojan horse. They're not going to leave us hanging out in the breeze, thats for sure.


Buy it..I know you'll love it...Will


----------



## NeilK

Another thing the PS3 does is save you $299 if you want to get the Sony DMEx device that lets you stream Internet video directly to the Sony TV's that support that feature. The PS3 does that and more, allowing you to completely surf the web on your big screen TV using wireless or Ethernet. The PS3 definitely has my vote.


----------



## legierk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *legierk* /forum/post/13094161
> 
> 
> Is there a DMP-BD50 thread anywhere? When are they going to hit the market?



Nobody?


----------



## jpeter1093




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *legierk* /forum/post/13102363
> 
> 
> Nobody?



It's a big thread, usually on the first page of the forum - right here http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post13099993


----------



## legierk

Thanks.


----------



## captclueless

I am getting a blu ray player.

What is a good one for me. I currently have an onkyo receiver from the s790 htib system. But will be getting an onkyo 705 eventually.


I was thinking of just getting a ps3 for a blu ray player. But want to be able to decode the high def audio on the 705.


Will that work, or will I want something else.


here is my current setup.

Onkyo S790 receiver

onkyo s790 system front speakers being used in the rear

jbl stadium fronts

jbl12 sub

infinity beta c360 center channel

HD A2 dvd player


I will be hooking up the blu ray player to the tv with hdmi, and to the receiver via either HDMI or probably optical.


Thanks.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captclueless* /forum/post/13107520
> 
> 
> I am getting a blu ray player.
> 
> What is a good one for me. I currently have an onkyo receiver from the s790 htib system. But will be getting an onkyo 705 eventually.
> 
> 
> I was thinking of just getting a ps3 for a blu ray player. But want to be able to decode the high def audio on the 705.
> 
> 
> Will that work, or will I want something else.
> 
> 
> here is my current setup.
> 
> Onkyo S790 receiver
> 
> onkyo s790 system front speakers being used in the rear
> 
> jbl stadium fronts
> 
> jbl12 sub
> 
> infinity beta c360 center channel
> 
> HD A2 dvd player
> 
> 
> I will be hooking up the blu ray player to the tv with hdmi, and to the receiver via either HDMI or probably optical.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The PS3 does decode hi-rez audio. The only thing it currently lacks is the ability to decode DTS-HD MA which is supposedly being worked on. With that in mind, get the PS3.


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captclueless* /forum/post/13107520
> 
> 
> I am getting a blu ray player.
> 
> What is a good one for me. I currently have an onkyo receiver from the s790 htib system. But will be getting an onkyo 705 eventually.
> 
> 
> I was thinking of just getting a ps3 for a blu ray player. But want to be able to decode the high def audio on the 705.
> 
> 
> Will that work, or will I want something else.
> 
> 
> here is my current setup.
> 
> Onkyo S790 receiver
> 
> onkyo s790 system front speakers being used in the rear
> 
> jbl stadium fronts
> 
> jbl12 sub
> 
> infinity beta c360 center channel
> 
> HD A2 dvd player
> 
> 
> I will be hooking up the blu ray player to the tv with hdmi, and to the receiver via either HDMI or probably optical.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



PS3 is a good choice upgradeable to BD-Live and has most of the audio covered ('cept DTS-HD-MA as mentioned above). If your a real audiophile, the Panny BD30 is the other popular choice. You can wait for the BD50 if BD-Live/Profile 2.0 is important to you.


-Splints


----------



## NMJack

__?_?_?__ >> Onkyo SR-705 >> Panasonic AE2000 >> 142" Carada BW


100% HDMI 1.3 interconnects

decoding of all formats is available in the 705

24fps is a must have


In this scenario, what would you guys choose as a BD player? Thanks.


----------



## drjensen1

I too want to get a BD player. My predicament is that I have an older TV with only component inputs (Pioneer Pro 610HD). In this case, would you go for the PS3 or just a BD player? If PS3, please elaborate, cause I really want the PS3, but need a BD player that can upscale DVDs. Also, picture quality is more important than sound as the acoustics in my media room are far from ideal.


----------



## Alex solomon

Any deals going on for PS3 ? I think I am too late for the 5 free movie offer?


----------



## Will Munshower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alex solomon* /forum/post/13124207
> 
> 
> Any deals going on for PS3 ? I think I am too late for the 5 free movie offer?



Alex,


You are a little over two weeks too late on the 5 disk rebate. IMO, you're not going to be seeing another one soon until the BDA turns its sites on SD DVD, if that ever happens.


It has been said many times that Sony is loosing money on every PS3 they sell. The best valid deal I have ever seen was a Black Friday deal on a 40 at Kmart for $359 USD. They were lines up the night previous to save that $40!


More often than not, the deals you see will be like the one I took advantage of a couple of weeks ago. I bought the 40gb Spider-Man PS3 and got the Bluetooth remote for free. So, that's what you'll see...A disk or two thrown in, an additional sixxaxis controller or a remote for free with purchase.


I have been hearing rampant rumours that the 40 is dropping to $299.00. Personally, I think that is a bunch of BS. Not gonna happen. If Sony is not alientating their CE partners now by selling a product to people like us that will generally not use it for games, they're certainly not going to drop the price another C-note and make things worse.


Sony may get bit in the butt by this. A bunch of movie freaks buying their least expensive player. The deficiencies between the 80 and 40 are either moot or can be remedied cheaply.


The most expensive...Buy a 160 gb drive to make it an 80

We don't care about PS2 backwards compatibility

2 additional USB ports can be solved by a $10 USB hub the size of a pack of gum

Card readers can be added via USB for under $20


The 40 GB PS3 is sooo the way to go.


Fantastic Bu-Ray PQ and AQ (except no DTS HD MA, yet, I hope)

Ability to go profile 2.0

OK SD upconversion

It rules as a meda streamer

You can surf the web

You can check your email (via webmail, if your ISP has it)

You can upconvert your CDs to 176.4 khz from 44

Built in Wi-Fi, if you so desire

Gigabit wired networking

If you use TVersity, you can get Internet radio, photo albums and digital home videos

Very few reports of reliability issues


I'm sure I missed a few. Just think...You can get this for $400! There are a few things I don't like (No IR, no DTS HD MA, kind of ugly) but I'm getting over it. I can't figure out why someone would go any other way, especially if you are on a budget.


Sure, you can just wait for the Panny 50. How much will it cost? When will it be out? Will it have the same LFE bug? Will it have other bugs? And, all you will have is a player. When you can have so much more, for less, this should be a no-brainer.


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will Munshower* /forum/post/13126299
> 
> 
> Alex,
> 
> 
> You are a little over two weeks too late on the 5 disk rebate. IMO, you're not going to be seeing another one soon until the BDA turns its sites on SD DVD, if that ever happens.
> 
> 
> It has been said many times that Sony is loosing money on every PS3 they sell. The best valid deal I have ever seen was a Black Friday deal on a 40 at Kmart for $359 USD. They were lines up the night previous to save that $40!
> 
> 
> More often than not, the deals you see will be like the one I took advantage of a couple of weeks ago. I bought the 40gb Spider-Man PS3 and got the Bluetooth remote for free. So, that's what you'll see...A disk or two thrown in, an additional sixxaxis controller or a remote for free with purchase.
> 
> 
> I have been hearing rampant rumours that the 40 is dropping to $299.00. Personally, I think that is a bunch of BS. Not gonna happen. If Sony is not alientating their CE partners now by selling a product to people like us that will generally not use it for games, they're certainly not going to drop the price another C-note and make things worse.
> 
> 
> Sony may get bit in the butt by this. A bunch of movie freaks buying their least expensive player. The deficiencies between the 80 and 40 are either moot or can be remedied cheaply.
> 
> 
> The most expensive...Buy a 160 gb drive to make it an 80
> 
> We don't care about PS2 backwards compatibility
> 
> 2 additional USB ports can be solved by a $10 USB hub the size of a pack of gum
> 
> Card readers can be added via USB for under $20
> 
> 
> The 40 GB PS3 is sooo the way to go.
> 
> 
> Fantastic Bu-Ray PQ and AQ (except no DTS HD MA, yet, I hope)
> 
> Ability to go profile 2.0
> 
> OK SD upconversion
> 
> It rules as a meda streamer
> 
> You can surf the web
> 
> You can check your email (via webmail, if your ISP has it)
> 
> You can upconvert your CDs to 176.4 khz from 44
> 
> Built in Wi-Fi, if you so desire
> 
> Gigabit wired networking
> 
> If you use TVersity, you can get Internet radio, photo albums and digital home videos
> 
> Very few reports of reliability issues
> 
> 
> I'm sure I missed a few. Just think...You can get this for $400! There are a few things I don't like (No IR, no DTS HD MA, kind of ugly) but I'm getting over it. I can't figure out why someone would go any other way, especially if you are on a budget.
> 
> 
> Sure, you can just wait for the Panny 50. How much will it cost? When will it be out? Will it have the same LFE bug? Will it have other bugs? And, all you will have is a player. When you can have so much more, for less, this should be a no-brainer.



Thanks for the detailed reply. I have the XA2 so I really don't care much for upconversion. I wanted to get the Panny BD30, but the LFE issue scared me away. I basically want a bug free player for now. It's hard to get titles to rent from Netflix anyway so I am in no rush whatsoever to buy a BD player. But I would jump on the BD wagon if I see a deal around.


----------



## IMNuts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drjensen1* /forum/post/13123567
> 
> 
> I too want to get a BD player. My predicament is that I have an older TV with only component inputs (Pioneer Pro 610HD). In this case, would you go for the PS3 or just a BD player? If PS3, please elaborate, cause I really want the PS3, but need a BD player that can upscale DVDs. Also, picture quality is more important than sound as the acoustics in my media room are far from ideal.



You can get the PS3 and buy the sep component cables to use with your older TV, so using the PS# with you TV is not the problem. The problem is, if you want to upscale commercial DVD's, the PS3 will only do that over the HDMI connection. From Sony's website:


"When playing copyright-protected DVD content such as the content on commercially available DVD-Video, an HDMI cable is required to upscale the video content."


To add insult to injury, PS3 can only output BR at 1080p over HDMI. That doesn't sound like a problem for you and your TV but I wanted you to know. Still, the PS3 is the best choice on the market right now.


----------



## Mikeb33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will Munshower* /forum/post/13126299
> 
> 
> 
> Sony may get bit in the butt by this. A bunch of movie freaks buying their least expensive player. The deficiencies between the 80 and 40 are either moot or can be remedied cheaply.
> 
> 
> The most expensive...Buy a 160 gb drive to make it an 80
> 
> We don't care about PS2 backwards compatibility
> 
> 2 additional USB ports can be solved by a $10 USB hub the size of a pack of gum
> 
> Card readers can be added via USB for under $20
> 
> 
> The 40 GB PS3 is sooo the way to go.
> 
> 
> Fantastic Bu-Ray PQ and AQ (except no DTS HD MA, yet, I hope)
> 
> Ability to go profile 2.0
> 
> OK SD upconversion
> 
> It rules as a meda streamer
> 
> You can surf the web
> 
> You can check your email (via webmail, if your ISP has it)
> 
> You can upconvert your CDs to 176.4 khz from 44
> 
> Built in Wi-Fi, if you so desire
> 
> Gigabit wired networking
> 
> If you use TVersity, you can get Internet radio, photo albums and digital home videos
> 
> Very few reports of reliability issues



What a great rundown! I do have a few questions:

If this is almost 100% for movies, do you need more than a 40GB(since that is all you can get right now)?

Is 2 USB not enough? The remotes are wireless, what do you plug in?

How do you surf the web without a keyboard and mouse?

"OK SD upconversion"? I know this is a subjective thing, but I read more than once how great it upconverts, why do you say "OK"?


My Vizio VM60P is 1080I/720P, can the PS3 be set for these or does it just play what the disc wants?


Thanks,


MIKE


----------



## baltik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will Munshower* /forum/post/13126299
> 
> 
> Alex,
> 
> 
> You are a little over two weeks too late on the 5 disk rebate. IMO, you're not going to be seeing another one soon until the BDA turns its sites on SD DVD, if that ever happens.
> 
> 
> It has been said many times that Sony is loosing money on every PS3 they sell. The best valid deal I have ever seen was a Black Friday deal on a 40 at Kmart for $359 USD. They were lines up the night previous to save that $40!
> 
> 
> More often than not, the deals you see will be like the one I took advantage of a couple of weeks ago. I bought the 40gb Spider-Man PS3 and got the Bluetooth remote for free. So, that's what you'll see...A disk or two thrown in, an additional sixxaxis controller or a remote for free with purchase.
> 
> 
> I have been hearing rampant rumours that the 40 is dropping to $299.00. Personally, I think that is a bunch of BS. Not gonna happen. If Sony is not alientating their CE partners now by selling a product to people like us that will generally not use it for games, they're certainly not going to drop the price another C-note and make things worse.
> 
> 
> Sony may get bit in the butt by this. A bunch of movie freaks buying their least expensive player. The deficiencies between the 80 and 40 are either moot or can be remedied cheaply.
> 
> 
> The most expensive...Buy a 160 gb drive to make it an 80
> 
> We don't care about PS2 backwards compatibility
> 
> 2 additional USB ports can be solved by a $10 USB hub the size of a pack of gum
> 
> Card readers can be added via USB for under $20
> 
> 
> The 40 GB PS3 is sooo the way to go.
> 
> 
> Fantastic Bu-Ray PQ and AQ (except no DTS HD MA, yet, I hope)
> 
> Ability to go profile 2.0
> 
> OK SD upconversion
> 
> It rules as a meda streamer
> 
> You can surf the web
> 
> You can check your email (via webmail, if your ISP has it)
> 
> You can upconvert your CDs to 176.4 khz from 44
> 
> Built in Wi-Fi, if you so desire
> 
> Gigabit wired networking
> 
> If you use TVersity, you can get Internet radio, photo albums and digital home videos
> 
> Very few reports of reliability issues
> 
> 
> I'm sure I missed a few. Just think...You can get this for $400! There are a few things I don't like (No IR, no DTS HD MA, kind of ugly) but I'm getting over it. I can't figure out why someone would go any other way, especially if you are on a budget.
> 
> 
> Sure, you can just wait for the Panny 50. How much will it cost? When will it be out? Will it have the same LFE bug? Will it have other bugs? And, all you will have is a player. When you can have so much more, for less, this should be a no-brainer.



Besides WiFi ( i already have a wireless bridge) what disadvantages are there from the 20gb to 40gb? (besides space of course)


----------



## NeilK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikeb33* /forum/post/13130839
> 
> 
> What a great rundown! I do have a few questions:
> 
> If this is almost 100% for movies, do you need more than a 40GB(since that is all you can get right now)?
> 
> Is 2 USB not enough? The remotes are wireless, what do you plug in?
> 
> How do you surf the web without a keyboard and mouse?
> 
> "OK SD upconversion"? I know this is a subjective thing, but I read more than once how great it upconverts, why do you say "OK"?
> 
> 
> My Vizio VM60P is 1080I/720P, can the PS3 be set for these or does it just play what the disc wants?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> MIKE



The hard drive is used for the storage of games, game data, and the OS. There used to be a 20Gb version, which would still be just fine for movie watching. 40Gb should be great for movies and games even, even if downloading some free demos. I have an 80Gb, and am down to 43 GB free, with quite a few demos downloaded.


The up-conversion on mine is not decent or OK .. it is fantastic ... every bit as good as the Toshiba I had before it, and the Sony just up-converting we tried before that. In fact, you almost can't tell the difference between the Blu disk and Standard DVD. That is using HDMI to the Sony KDL46W3000, a set with 1.3 HDMI ports.


As for number of HDMI ports ... the PS3 comes with a single USB cable which is used to charge the game remote, and if you get it extra, the Sony DVD remote for the PS3. Both use Blue-tooth RF, not IR, and the game remote itself lasts a few days on a charge, the DVD remote longer. I have an IR to Blue-tooth dongle plugged into one USB port all the time, allowing me to use my universal 880 Harmony remote to control the PS3 while watching movies. It gives me full functionality, minus the ability to power up or down.


Why else you might need more ... perhaps if some device that uses USB comes out in the future that is compatible with the PS3. I do use one other item with it now ... a USB 320 GB external hard drive. I use it for backing up the PS3. It can also be used for storage of music, pictures, movies, and whatever media the PS3 also supports. Yes, I can view pictures and movies I made using the PS3 and that drive, or a USB flash drive. I have only used 2 of the ports at a time, but if I wanted to leave the drives plugged in all the time, would need more.


You can surf the web with a wireless blue-tooth keyboard, or using the game or Sony remote. Take your pick.


----------



## cws_kahuna

Does the PS3 handle 720P for Blu-Ray well?


----------



## NeilK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cws_kahuna* /forum/post/13131265
> 
> 
> Does the PS3 handle 720P for Blu-Ray well?




Sorry, my TV does 1080p/24, so I could not answer how it does on a 720p set. It does have an Automatic setting though, where I would imagine it uses whatever resolution is passed to it by the TV as well as what you select in the Video Settings. Also, the TV should down-convert anything that is more than it can handle. In the PS3 Software manual available on line at PS3 User Manual it states:


"BD 1080p 24 Hz Output (HDMI)

Set whether to use 1080p 24 Hz video output mode for output of BD video. Set this option when the system is connected to a TV using an HDMI cable. Adjust the settings as necessary for the TV in use.



Automatic Set to automatically switch the video output mode to match the TV that is connected.


Off Set to output at the maximum resolution that has been selected in the video output settings of the PS3™ system. (The video output will not be displayed at 1080p 24 Hz.)


On Set to output BD video that was recorded at 1080p 24 Hz directly at a resolution of 1080p 24 Hz. "


You can get more info from the manual at that link.


As for the video settings, you select the type of cable you are using, and the resolutions supported by that cable and your TV. So you can select 480i, 480p, and 720p if that is all your TV supports, whether selecting Component or HDMI. When the BD Display is set to Automatic, it will only output the max you have selected in Video Settings.


----------



## dalemccl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeilK* /forum/post/13131015
> 
> 
> the PS3 comes with a single USB cable which is used to charge the game remote, and if you get it extra, the Sony DVD remote for the PS3. Both use Blue-tooth RF, not IR, and the game remote itself lasts a few days on a charge, the DVD remote longer.



Does this mean the optional Sony DVD remote has to be charged this way -- it doesn't use standard alkaline batteries?


----------



## NeilK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dalemccl* /forum/post/13132190
> 
> 
> Does this mean the optional Sony DVD remote has to be charged this way -- it doesn't use standard alkaline batteries?



Oops, my mistake. Sorry. I was thinking it was rechargeable. It's NOT, it does use standard batteries. I just looked at my wife's ... which I never use ... or look at obviously







. One would think that as it's made for the PS3, it would also be USB rechargeable as the game controller is. She wanted the Sony PS3 remote, and I the Nyko one to use the USB IR to Blue-tooth dongle for my Harmony to work.


----------



## Mikeb33

Well I had a Dell $100 gift card so I ordered a PS3 40G from them tonight.


"I have an IR to Blue-tooth dongle plugged into one USB port all the time, allowing me to use my universal 880 Harmony remote to control the PS3 while watching movies. It gives me full functionality, minus the ability to power up or down."


Can you point me to this device, I have the 880 as well.


Thanks,


MIKE


----------



## NeilK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikeb33* /forum/post/13133447
> 
> 
> Well I had a Dell $100 gift card so I ordered a PS3 40G from them tonight.
> 
> 
> "I have an IR to Blue-tooth dongle plugged into one USB port all the time, allowing me to use my universal 880 Harmony remote to control the PS3 while watching movies. It gives me full functionality, minus the ability to power up or down."
> 
> 
> Can you point me to this device, I have the 880 as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> MIKE



If they let me and if the long URL works ... The Nyko Blue Wave Remote . It's like $20 list, $13 at Amazon. If the link doesn't work, just search for "Nyko Blue Wave" and you'll find it. Once you get it, just program the Harmony adding a new Game Console (with DVD), Select the manufacturer "Nyko" from the drop-down list, and type in the sample it shows you "Blu-Wave" and you are ready to go ... that easy. Of course, you can program some screen buttons to make life easy. You can start out with what they are on the game remote, such as X, Square, Circle, Triangle, Red, Green, Yellow and Blue ... and then change the labels to what they actually do. Like Back instead of Circle, View instead of Square, Options instead of Triangle ... or leave them as such if you find the symbols easier as they match the game remote. And you can always name the activity and device as "Play PS3" or DVD, or whatever you prefer.


Enjoy!!


Afraid the link didn't work ... but you have the search term to use. I dressed it up and it appears to now. But again ... the search will find it at multiple sites.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeilK* /forum/post/13131015
> 
> 
> 
> I have an IR to Blue-tooth dongle plugged into one USB port all the time, allowing me to use my universal 880 Harmony remote to control the PS3 while watching movies. It gives me full functionality, minus the ability to power up or down.



Where did you get this?

I have a Harmony 890 and would really like to use it for BD playback.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeilK* /forum/post/13133742
> 
> 
> If they let me and if the long URL works ... The Nyko Blue Wave Remote . It's like $20 list, $13 at Amazon. If the link doesn't work, just search for "Nyko Blue Wave" and you'll find it. Once you get it, just program the Harmony adding a new Game Console (with DVD), Select the manufacturer "Nyko" from the drop-down list, and type in the sample it shows you "Blu-Wave" and you are ready to go ... that easy. Of course, you can program some screen buttons to make life easy. You can start out with what they are on the game remote, such as X, Square, Circle, Triangle, Red, Green, Yellow and Blue ... and then change the labels to what they actually do. Like Back instead of Circle, View instead of Square, Options instead of Triangle ... or leave them as such if you find the symbols easier as they match the game remote. And you can always name the activity and device as "Play PS3" or DVD, or whatever you prefer.
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!
> 
> 
> Afraid the link didn't work ... but you have the search term to use. I dressed it up and it appears to now. But again ... the search will find it at multiple sites.



Does the Nyko have a button that maps to the blue-tooth "Audio" button? I've found this works great to cycle through the different Audio Codecs in tandem with the display or "select" button. There is such a huge difference between DD5.1 & PCM.


----------



## NeilK

Read post 448 right above yours


----------



## boneycat

Ok, I've read through most of the 450 or so posts here and the majority pick the ps3 as the best bd player (wth??). I can't believe hd dvd lost to bd if that's the case. Anyways, it looks like the panny b30 may be the best bet, but that the b50 is in the works. Am I missing something here? I'd like pick one up this week to replace my toshiba that I returned last week. Thanks.


----------



## KennyTO

Hello, so I also gather that the PS3 is the best bd player? I was looking to get a Sony S5oo for $599 at Circuit City to replace my useless Samsung 1200. My system includes a Denon 2808CI, a Samsung 1080p 50" plasma, and 5.1 speaker system.

Any suggestions for a great player for around $600?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NeilK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boneycat* /forum/post/13137942
> 
> 
> Ok, I've read through most of the 450 or so posts here and the majority pick the ps3 as the best bd player (wth??). I can't believe hd dvd lost to bd if that's the case. Anyways, it looks like the panny b30 may be the best bet, but that the b50 is in the works. Am I missing something here? I'd like pick one up this week to replace my toshiba that I returned last week. Thanks.



I can only compare the PS3 against the 3 Toshiba players I had, upgrading as the prices dropped. I can't compare it against other BD players as I haven't tried any. The PS3 boots up much faster than any of the Toshiba's, by a mile. And it loads DVD's much faster as well, another long wait after booting with the Toshiba's.


What I don't understand is why you can't believe HD-DVD won out and why you think a game console can't be the best player? "pick the ps3 as the best bd player (wth??). " Why is this such a bad thing? It would seem to me more likely that Sony did a great job developing the PS3 if everyone loves it so much. Maybe that's why the XBox360 beat the PS3 to the shelves ... Microsoft figured they'd add the HD-DVD support later and did not base their games on HD-DVD. Is there something wrong with a game console also being a great BD player? After all, the games it was designed to play are also on Blu-ray disks. So the whole system is based on Blu-ray. I say Kudos to Sony for doing a great job, not (wth??).







Of course, that's JMHO


----------



## boneycat

Actually Neil, there is nothing wrong w/ the ps3 being a "good" bd player. Instead it shows how crummy the standalones must be at the same price point. I would expect something that is dedicated to one task to be the better performer. Plus I don't care to game. I guess I'm just having a hard time understanding why the standalones are having so many probs competing against a gaming console.


----------



## Mikeb33

I was hesitant too. I figured that if the cheapest stand alone BR player was $400 and the PS3 was $400 _and_ played BR, the BR portion must be sub par. No reason to believe this, just dollars and sense. Everything I read says otherwise.

Mine is en route.


----------



## goochmd

Ok,


I am a HDMI/Blu-Ray noob - reading the posts here have gotten me closer to an answer but I didnt see anyone ask this question - prob because its an easy answer










I recently picked up a Panasonic PT-61LCZ70 61" 1080p LIFI set. Its has 3 1.3 HDMI connections on it.


I have an older 5.1 reciever that can handle Optical and Coaxial connections for Surround Sound.


The TV also has an 'optical out' port.


If I get a PS3 - will I be able to output 5.1 Surround Sound to my reciever? I keep reading that I will need an HDMI hookup to get this from the PS3 - well my TV has one - will it be able to output 5.1 via the optical out to my 5.1 system?


I see references to TOSLINK - my old reciever may have this, but I am not sure what this is - connection wise or not?


----------



## oland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goochmd* /forum/post/13139270
> 
> 
> Ok,
> 
> 
> I am a HDMI/Blu-Ray noob - reading the posts here have gotten me closer to an answer but I didnt see anyone ask this question - prob because its an easy answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently picked up a Panasonic PT-61LCZ70 61" 1080p LIFI set. Its has 3 1.3 HDMI connections on it.
> 
> 
> I have an older 5.1 reciever that can handle Optical and Coaxial connections for Surround Sound.
> 
> 
> The TV also has an 'optical out' port.
> 
> 
> If I get a PS3 - will I be able to output 5.1 Surround Sound to my reciever? I keep reading that I will need an HDMI hookup to get this from the PS3 - well my TV has one - will it be able to output 5.1 via the optical out to my 5.1 system?
> 
> 
> I see references to TOSLINK - my old reciever may have this, but I am not sure what this is - connection wise or not?



TOSLINK = optical


And unless you want to buy a new receiver that does everything via HDMI, I would hook your PS3 audio up via optical and make sure you set it to "Bitstream." This will get you Dolby Digital 5.1 (and I believe DTS 5.1).


----------



## NeilK

Agreed ... Toslink, aka Optical, to the AVR from the PS3 will give you the full compressed signal for the AVR to decode and send to all of your speakers. HDMI from the PS3 to your TV for the super video. The PS3 allows you to choose only one audio output, so the audio will only be going to the AVR via the optical connection as a full bitstream or compressed signal. I don't know about your TV, but I assume they are all similar in this respect ... the fanciest Sony's will accept the full decompressed audio signal over the HDMI connection, but will only pass on stereo via the optical out. To do otherwise, the TV would require an additional processor to be included that would compress the already processed sound back to bitstream to pass on to the AVR. The processed, or decompressed sound signals will not fit on the bandwidth of the optical cable.


If you had an HDMI AVR, you could choose between letting the PS3 or the AVR process the sound signal. I'm thinking that I would still prefer the AVR to do the processing ... if I had a quality AVR. If I had one of the lower cost AVR's with HDMI switching, I think it might be a toss-up between the PS3 or the AVR doing the processing. As sound processing is the main function of the AVR, I'd rather get a better quality one though and have it do what it is designed to do.


----------



## NeilK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *suffolk112000* /forum/post/13139228
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> And what is even more interesting is the fact that everyone used to harp on Toshiba for not having other manufacturers making HD-DVD players.
> 
> For Blu Ray, it appears, having all of those manufacturers making players has not done them any good!
> 
> They can knock HD-DVD players all they want for booting slow, but I have seen a few Blu Ray players booting up recent movies and Toshiba has nothing to be ashamed of.



And I give you that too as I have read reviews saying the same. But the PS3 is not that long in booting, nor in loading the DVD ... not as long as the Toshiba's took. The three Toshiba's I tried before Warner made its announcement, were almost to the point of frustrating waiting for them to first boot, and then waiting again as long for them to load the disk. It does take longer than old SD-DVD players of course. Both HD-DVD and Blu-ray are accomplished by software, an operating system, unlike the old days of SD-DVD using firmware on a chip rather than an actual operating system to process the video. The PS3 does take about 1/2 the time of the Toshiba's I experienced.


----------



## ktex

Would someone please suggest a player for my Vizio 50" Plasma- P50HDTV?


----------



## goochmd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeilK* /forum/post/13139723
> 
> 
> Agreed ... Toslink, aka Optical, to the AVR from the PS3 will give you the full compressed signal for the AVR to decode and send to all of your speakers. HDMI from the PS3 to your TV for the super video. The PS3 allows you to choose only one audio output, so the audio will only be going to the AVR via the optical connection as a full bitstream or compressed signal. I don't know about your TV, but I assume they are all similar in this respect ... the fanciest Sony's will accept the full decompressed audio signal over the HDMI connection, but will only pass on stereo via the optical out. To do otherwise, the TV would require an additional processor to be included that would compress the already processed sound back to bitstream to pass on to the AVR. The processed, or decompressed sound signals will not fit on the bandwidth of the optical cable.
> 
> 
> If you had an HDMI AVR, you could choose between letting the PS3 or the AVR process the sound signal. I'm thinking that I would still prefer the AVR to do the processing ... if I had a quality AVR. If I had one of the lower cost AVR's with HDMI switching, I think it might be a toss-up between the PS3 or the AVR doing the processing. As sound processing is the main function of the AVR, I'd rather get a better quality one though and have it do what it is designed to do.




oland - thx for the info - I was about to pull the triiger on a refurb Onkyo TX-SR705 and if I can get some milage out of my older AVR I will do that










NeilK - Im 99% sure the TV only does Stereo out of any 'audio out' as you mentioned - since most TV manufacturers figure we'll buy seperate AVR, no reason to handle the full signal










Thanks for the input - helped clarify alot!


----------



## BlouZbee

hello, i have a Harman Kardon avr7200 receiver. its non hdmi but has 8 ch direct inputs in the rear. does this mean if i get a blueray player that decodes all audio codecs internally(to pass PCM?) and has analog outs i can take FULL advantage of ALL these new HD audio formats?


the bd50 will do this? any others?


thank you.


----------



## Shantanu

Dear Expert friends,


Now that the dust on the format war is almost sure to settle with HD DVd's future getting clearer, I have decided to settle for a Blu-Ray.


My config. is ONKYO 605,SONY BRAVIA KDL46W2000,. I am very interested in having a BR player with excellent capabilities of upconversion of Old DVDs. Picture quality for me is very important in addition to good quality sound. Should be good with CDs as well. Sometime in future soon I may buy a Pana projector 1080p capable as well.


I do not intend to play any games at all.


Can anybody suggest the best Br player in the market capable of catering to my needs.?


Thanks a ton


----------



## ray-dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikeb33* /forum/post/13138695
> 
> 
> I was hesitant too. I figured that if the cheapest stand alone BR player was $400 and the PS3 was $400 _and_ played BR, the BR portion must be sub par. No reason to believe this, just dollars and sense. Everything I read says otherwise.
> 
> Mine is en route.



Remember that the nature of the game console business is to lose money (usually a LOT of money right out of the gate) on the consoles in the first several years they are out. Sony makes the profit on the PS3 on their share of each game sold for the console. Wholesale price on game consoles is just a fraction below retail as well (margin for the retail folks is also in the games).


I think it is only recently that Sony has gotten the manufacturing costs of the PS3 down far enough that they are starting to make a little money on each console.


In absolute terms, game console are spectacular value (hardware wise).


The exception to the above is the Wii, which Nintendo makes a profit on from day one.


With the PS3, you're getting a heavily subsidized piece of hardware that has phenomenal compute performance, letting a lot of things happen in software. Flip side is that Sony is the only company that can make the R&D experience to update/enhance the software, since it is a closed platform.


----------



## sluwx04

Hello everyone, I think I have now decided on getting a blu ray but I'm still confused about a few things after reading through this forum. It sounds like the PS3 is a good bet though. But I guess it doesn't decode the DTS HD or DTS HD-MA track yet. Is this something that will be included in a later firmware update? Is it also true that the PS3 will have an update to be BD 2.0?


Also, I have a older yamaha 5.1 receiver that doesn't have HDMI inputs on it. Should I just upgrade to a receiver with HDMI inputs? and should I maybe get a receiver with the dolby HD and DTS HD decoding on it? my tv only has a toslink output and no HDMI outs on it. it's my understanding that the ps3 can only decode the dolby HD and not bitstream the signal?


as you can see, I have no idea what to do here with my equipment. I would like to get the HD audio signals, so I guess that would mean I would have to upgrade my receiver anyway? and should I maybe wait to get a ps3 or blu ray player for the time being? any help would be appreciated with this!!


----------



## jpsomner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlouZbee* /forum/post/13142496
> 
> 
> hello, i have a Harman Kardon avr7200 receiver. its non hdmi but has 8 ch direct inputs in the rear. does this mean if i get a blueray player that decodes all audio codecs internally(to pass PCM?) and has analog outs i can take FULL advantage of ALL these new HD audio formats?
> 
> 
> the bd50 will do this? any others?
> 
> 
> thank you.




this has all your answers: http://www.idoblu.co.uk/page2%20Blu-ray%20Players.html


----------



## gtg653t

What do you guys think about the denon blue ray players? are they worth the hefty price?


----------



## wittcap

Now that the 'war' is over, I'm looking at getting a BD player. Currently leaning towards the PS3, although I hear good things about the Panny and Sharp. I don't have an HDMI receiver, not sure what I 'lose or gain' by going with the PS3 that does not have analog outs as I DO have the inputs for the receiver.


50A2000

Integra DTR 5.5

Def Tech 7002's, CLR 2500, BPX surrounds


----------



## exm

I'm waiting for Oppo releasing a BR player. Must be coming next year.


----------



## Genkai Haretsu

Can anyone help me pick a blu ray player? I'm waiting for around the summer period, anywhere between June and August maybe, so hopefully I can get a 1.1 player for a fair price. I live in the UK BTW if that is going to make any difference.


A list of the things I want:


Profile 1.1: I don't need 2.0 because my player will not be connected to the internet.


1080p.


Also, my HDDVD player is at the moment connected to my reciever using an optical cable so I can't get lossless or any of the new audio. Am I right to think that I can't get lossless without a HDMI reciever, or is there a player in the future that can get lossless by using the optical output?


Thanks.


----------



## jcg

The main problem with the PS3 is it is way too loud compared with a standalone player.


jcg



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeilK* /forum/post/13138149
> 
> 
> I can only compare the PS3 against the 3 Toshiba players I had, upgrading as the prices dropped. I can't compare it against other BD players as I haven't tried any. The PS3 boots up much faster than any of the Toshiba's, by a mile. And it loads DVD's much faster as well, another long wait after booting with the Toshiba's.
> 
> 
> What I don't understand is why you can't believe HD-DVD won out and why you think a game console can't be the best player? "pick the ps3 as the best bd player (wth??). " Why is this such a bad thing? It would seem to me more likely that Sony did a great job developing the PS3 if everyone loves it so much. Maybe that's why the XBox360 beat the PS3 to the shelves ... Microsoft figured they'd add the HD-DVD support later and did not base their games on HD-DVD. Is there something wrong with a game console also being a great BD player? After all, the games it was designed to play are also on Blu-ray disks. So the whole system is based on Blu-ray. I say Kudos to Sony for doing a great job, not (wth??).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, that's JMHO


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shantanu* /forum/post/13143771
> 
> 
> Dear Expert friends,
> 
> 
> Now that the dust on the format war is almost sure to settle with HD DVd's future getting clearer, I have decided to settle for a Blu-Ray.
> 
> 
> My config. is ONKYO 605,SONY BRAVIA KDL46W2000,. I am very interested in having a BR player with excellent capabilities of upconversion of Old DVDs. Picture quality for me is very important in addition to good quality sound. Should be good with CDs as well. Sometime in future soon I may buy a Pana projector 1080p capable as well.
> 
> 
> I do not intend to play any games at all.
> 
> 
> Can anybody suggest the best Br player in the market capable of catering to my needs.?
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton



If up-conversion is of importance to you I would suggest the Samsung 1400. You'll also be able to bitream TrueHD and DTS-HD MA to your Onkyo 605.


----------



## leonoe

Have decided to go with PS3... I'm a light gamer and would mostly use it as a BR player. Given this, what performance advantage is there between the 80GB v 40 GB?


----------



## NeilK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leonoe* /forum/post/13158584
> 
> 
> Have decided to go with PS3... I'm a light gamer and would mostly use it as a BR player. Given this, what performance advantage is there between the 80GB v 40 GB?



Performance-wise, no difference. You get an extra 40GB of storage room for downloading those free demos. And it gives you more room for storage of your own music and pictures. The biggest difference is that the 80GB unit has 4 USB 2.0 ports as opposed to the 2 on the 40. USB ports can be useful for an external hard drive for both storage and backup purposes. They can also hold a USB dongle for an IR to Bluetooth remote if you wanted to use a regular universal remote when watching flix. And they can also be used charging more than one game remote, should you buy extra's and want to charge them at the same time. I charge mine on my computer usually as that's on more than off. The USB port can also be used with USB Flash drives to read and store data.


Another advantage is that the 80GB unit has multiple card readers built in, the 40 doesn't have a card reader at all. So you can pop your camera memory card right into the 80GB PS3 to read or copy pictures from it, or use a flash memory card to transfer sounds or pictures to the PS3. Also, the 80GB is software compatible with they say about 85% of PS2 games, the 40GB is not compatible at all. That is good if you have the older PS2. For the most part though, if you don't already have PS2 games ... you won't want to use them as the PS3 games are so much better graphics-wise. I did borrow a few of my son's PS2 games to try ... and there is no comparison.


----------



## JOgden

I have a Samsung 1080P LCD with an older Sony 5.1 system that has fiber input, does anyone know if the Samsung-BD1400 output 5.1 on all of my SD DVDs and BR discs?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOgden* /forum/post/13159833
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung 1080P LCD with an older Sony 5.1 system that has fiber input, does anyone know if the Samsung-BD1400 output 5.1 on all of my SD DVDs and BR discs?



Yes


----------



## leonoe

NeilK, thanks for the explanation... sounds like the 'extras' are worth the $100!


----------



## ssampath




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeilK* /forum/post/13158845
> 
> 
> Performance-wise, no difference. You get an extra 40GB of storage room for downloading those free demos. And it gives you more room for storage of your own music and pictures. The biggest difference is that the 80GB unit has 4 USB 2.0 ports as opposed to the 2 on the 40. USB ports can be useful for an external hard drive for both storage and backup purposes. They can also hold a USB dongle for an IR to Bluetooth remote if you wanted to use a regular universal remote when watching flix. And they can also be used charging more than one game remote, should you buy extra's and want to charge them at the same time. I charge mine on my computer usually as that's on more than off. The USB port can also be used with USB Flash drives to read and store data.
> 
> 
> Another advantage is that the 80GB unit has multiple card readers built in, the 40 doesn't have a card reader at all. So you can pop your camera memory card right into the 80GB PS3 to read or copy pictures from it, or use a flash memory card to transfer sounds or pictures to the PS3. Also, the 80GB is software compatible with they say about 85% of PS2 games, the 40GB is not compatible at all. That is good if you have the older PS2. For the most part though, if you don't already have PS2 games ... you won't want to use them as the PS3 games are so much better graphics-wise. I did borrow a few of my son's PS2 games to try ... and there is no comparison.



I keep reading that the 40GB model uses newer chips and runs much cooler than all the other models. Is this not true ? I am also ready to get one of these. Thanks!


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssampath* /forum/post/13162904
> 
> 
> I keep reading that the 40GB model uses newer chips and runs much cooler than all the other models. Is this not true ? I am also ready to get one of these. Thanks!



This is true, but it also removes all ps2 backwards compatibility and SACD support. Here's a link with more info on the differences: http://www.us.playstation.com/PS3/Ab...b&LCTN=LP_40GB 


There is also a ps3 faq thread for those interested in the details of the ps3.


-Splints


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Genkai Haretsu* /forum/post/13154543
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me pick a blu ray player? I'm waiting for around the summer period, anywhere between June and August maybe, so hopefully I can get a 1.1 player for a fair price. I live in the UK BTW if that is going to make any difference.
> 
> 
> A list of the things I want:
> 
> 
> Profile 1.1: I don't need 2.0 because my player will not be connected to the internet.
> 
> 
> 1080p.
> 
> 
> Also, my HDDVD player is at the moment connected to my reciever using an optical cable so I can't get lossless or any of the new audio. Am I right to think that I can't get lossless without a HDMI reciever, or is there a player in the future that can get lossless by using the optical output?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The ps3 is a pretty good bargain at this time since you will continue to get firmware updates. Hard to say what's going to happen by summer, but the ps3 has been pretty good overall. The one drawback for you would be whether or not you want to put up with the BT remote or if your ok with the Nyko USB solution (no on/off capabilities).


You won't be able to get lossless audio without a HDMI receiver, correct.


-Splints


----------



## NeilK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssampath* /forum/post/13162904
> 
> 
> I keep reading that the 40GB model uses newer chips and runs much cooler than all the other models. Is this not true ? I am also ready to get one of these. Thanks!



I do not know about the chips used, so cannot answer that. As for running much cooler ... my wife read that the 40 runs quieter as well. I don't hear the fan, especially when watching a movie, yet she was more sensitive to it and said she could hear it during quiet moments of the movie. So we returned the first 80GB and picked up a 40 instead. She could hear no difference fan-wise and it didn't really feel any different heat-wise. Now we do have the PS3 on an open shelf stand, so perhaps we are not building up heat as would be the case in a closed environment. However, we did go back to the 80GB unit for the extras it offers, especially the 2 more USB ports, as we could detect no difference noise-wise or heat-wise.


----------



## Eddy13

Ok Guys I am currently looking to get a real great player that will be able to be hooked up via the Analog Outs to my Yamaha rxv1400 receiver via the analog multichannel inputs... Which Players will be able to decode all the newest available DD and Dts formats and be able to send them to my receiver via the analogs multi in of my receiver...Looking also for great picture performance...


----------



## bowlofjokes

I'm new in this game of HD


Last night got the PS3 40g. Looks amazing. Sits like a regular player on the shelf. Found my Internet signal and upgraded itself right away.

My only hassle will be the learning curve of its menu. Right now it seems a bit much.


----------



## Eddy13

can anyone help me


----------



## the bomber

It looks as if the only real short term option for me is to get the PS3. Does anyone know if the Harmony remotes will control the DVD functions of the PS3?


Bomber


----------



## NeilK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the bomber* /forum/post/13166808
> 
> 
> It looks as if the only real short term option for me is to get the PS3. Does anyone know if the Harmony remotes will control the DVD functions of the PS3?
> 
> 
> Bomber



Yes, I use my Harmony 880 with my entire setup, including PS3 to control movies. You have to get an IR to Bluetooth USB dongle. There are a few of them. The cheapest runs about $14 at Amazon, the Nyko BlueWave. You'll find directions a couple of pages back in this thread for setting it up in the Harmony program.


----------



## PeterK

I am just learning about all this myself. Having posted similar questions here, the recommendations were that I need to wait for the Panasonic BD-50 as it will be the first player to have analog outs (7.1 it is believed) and have internal decoding for all the current HD audio formats. I have a high end receiver with 7.1 analog ins and this is what I am waiting for. The PS3 has no analog outs and the other BR decks currently don't have all the decoding internally. Seems that there would be high demand for these type players. I can't/won't afford replacing my $4200 receiver on a whim.

Pete


----------



## underdog57

looked to me that everything but the ps3 has analog outputs ...

I'm interested in the bd-50 slated for oct release , but a reliable cheap for now player

seems hard to locate . bd-30 sounds pretty good , but would not call it inexpensive .

???


Bob


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eddy13* /forum/post/13165559
> 
> 
> Ok Guys I am currently looking to get a real great player that will be able to be hooked up via the Analog Outs to my Yamaha rxv1400 receiver via the analog multichannel inputs... Which Players will be able to decode all the newest available DD and Dts formats and be able to send them to my receiver via the analogs multi in of my receiver...Looking also for great picture performance...



Look no further....


http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ghlight=analog 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=980672


----------



## rboster

Thanks Donnie:


For those looking for advice on which player best fitst their needs, please use the "Help Me Find a BR Player" sticky at the top of this forum.


----------



## gnolivos

I think my needs are pretty basic, but I would like to know what others recommend for a BR player, with these minimum requirements:


-Want 6.1 or 7.1 capability via Optical/Toslink. (not forced 5.1). For both BR and SD-DVD. (Possible? I dont use HDMI for audio, only for video)

-Firmware upgradeable (ethernet or CD/DVD, dont care)

-IR Remote capable (PS3 out of the question here)

-SD-DVD upscaling comparable to the Toshiba A3 or better. Not worse.

-24 fps is a nice bonus, since my PJ supports it.


Thanks.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gnolivos* /forum/post/13168774
> 
> 
> I think my needs are pretty basic, but I would like to know what others recommend for a BR player, with these minimum requirements:
> 
> 
> -*Want 6.1 or 7.1 capability via Optical/Toslink. (not forced 5.1).* For both BR and SD-DVD. (Possible? I dont use HDMI for audio, only for video)
> 
> -Firmware upgradeable (ethernet or CD/DVD, dont care)
> 
> -IR Remote capable (PS3 out of the question here)
> 
> -SD-DVD upscaling comparable to the Toshiba A3 or better. Not worse.
> 
> -24 fps is a nice bonus, since my PJ supports it.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Don't you mean analog? Which receiver or pre/pro are you using?


----------



## gnolivos

I have an old 7.1 Pioneer receiver, without HDMI. SO, I normally pull a Toslink from my player to the receiver. In my current setup, I can get 7.1 (actually 6.1 because rear channel is mono). I would like to maintain this 'feature', for the few discs that support it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/13169072
> 
> 
> Don't you mean analog? Which receiver or pre/pro are you using?


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gnolivos* /forum/post/13168774
> 
> 
> I think my needs are pretty basic, but I would like to know what others recommend for a BR player, with these minimum requirements:
> 
> 
> -Want 6.1 or 7.1 capability via Optical/Toslink. (not forced 5.1). For both BR and SD-DVD. (Possible? I dont use HDMI for audio, only for video)
> 
> -Firmware upgradeable (ethernet or CD/DVD, dont care)
> 
> -IR Remote capable (PS3 out of the question here)
> 
> -SD-DVD upscaling comparable to the Toshiba A3 or better. Not worse.
> 
> -24 fps is a nice bonus, since my PJ supports it.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The first request is not technically possible (for lossless) as I understand it, this is a bandwidth limitation to toslink, not a spec problem. HDMI is the only way to get lossless 6.1/7.1 audio. If you want lossy, bitstreamming will probably work.


Sounds like the upcoming Panny BD50 (with a fixed LFE hopefully) would be the best bet. If you got the cash, maybe the new Denon's would be good as well.


-Splints


----------



## etrin

"Help Me Find a BR Player" sticky at the top of this forum.


rboster I think that is this thread.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *splinters* /forum/post/13169789
> 
> *The first request is not technically possible (for lossless) as I understand it, this is a bandwidth limitation to toslink, not a spec problem.* If you want lossy, bitstreamming will probably work.
> 
> 
> Sounds like the upcoming Panny BD50 (with a fixed LFE hopefully) would be the best bet. If you got the cash, maybe the new Denon's would be good as well.
> 
> 
> -Splints



Actually this is backwards. It's spec limited, not bandwidth limited.


----------



## gnolivos

I don't really mind if it is lossy... it's what I get now anyway... I have been doing 5.1 and 7.1 via Toslink for years now with this receiver, and dont want to lose that ability (specifically 7.1). Dont care for TrueHD etc as my receiver will not decode.


I am thinking of the BDP-S300 which is the entry level Sony player. Damn, these things are still crazy expensive.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *splinters* /forum/post/13169789
> 
> 
> The first request is not technically possible (for lossless) as I understand it, this is a bandwidth limitation to toslink, not a spec problem. HDMI is the only way to get lossless 6.1/7.1 audio. If you want lossy, bitstreamming will probably work.
> 
> 
> Sounds like the upcoming Panny BD50 (with a fixed LFE hopefully) would be the best bet. If you got the cash, maybe the new Denon's would be good as well.
> 
> 
> -Splints


----------



## NeilK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/13171448
> 
> 
> Actually this is backwards. It's spec limited, not bandwidth limited.



The following is copied from Wikipedia. Though not a definitive source, the information below is consistent across the web. I'm not sure what spec you are referring to, but Toslink, a.k.a. Optical, does have a bandwidth limitation.


Type: Optical digital audio connector
Production history

Designer: Toshiba

Designed: 1983

Manufacturer: Toshiba

Produced: 1983 to present

Specifications

Hot pluggable: Yes

External: Yes

Audio signal: Digital audio bitstream.

Originally limited to 48 kHz at 20 bits. Extended to support all modern formats, *except Dolby Digital Plus, TrueHD and DTS HD audio streams*.


Width: 32 bit audio packets

Bandwidth: Originally 3.1 Mbit/s;

Now 125 Mbit/s

Max devices: 1

Protocol: Serial

Cable: Fibre optic (10 meters max)

Pins: 1

Connector: JIS F05 (JIS C5974-1993 F05)


And by the way ... that extreme light blue you selected for highlighting .. ouch!!! that is hard on the eyes to read


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeilK* /forum/post/13171845
> 
> 
> And by the way ... that extreme light blue you selected for highlighting .. ouch!!! that is hard on the eyes to read



That's so nobody knows what I'm responding to.










Thanks for the link.


----------



## underdog57

we could use a tier system for all the differant blu-ray players ...

Panasonic the better ones?

Will look up buying guides ..., the forum has so much posts to sift through ....


----------



## Mikeb33

Hey Neil, or anybody, I just got my 40GB today and I wondered if the USB hub I want install has to be powered or not?


----------



## NeilK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikeb33* /forum/post/13174704
> 
> 
> Hey Neil, or anybody, I just got my 40GB today and I wondered if the USB hub I want install has to be powered or not?



I'm not sure what the specs are on the USB ports, however, as they are used to charge the controller, I would suspect they would also provide power to another USB device. Of course, it also depends on the device you are going to use and how much power it requires as well. For a hard drive, USB external, I would go with a powered hard drive to start with. You are talking a motor to run the drive, plus the functions of the drive. A drive with its own power supply would most likely be more efficient, and faster, to start with. For another controller to be plugged in, or a USB Flash Drive/memory stick, I would think an unpowered USB hub would be sufficient. The Six-Axis controller only needs to be plugged in to be charged. It can be charged plugged into your computer or laptop just as well. In fact, having a plugged in laptop near you, you can still be a ways back from the PS3 and TV and still be playing and charging at the same time if the batteries ran low on you, I believe. But again, I do not have nor can find specs on the USB ports on the PS3, but am just going by my general computer knowledge and experience.


----------



## Eddy13

ok guys need ur help here...I will be looking to buy a blue ray player within the next 4 months....Now my price tag is about 1000 or less...

Now my current equipment I have is a yamaha rxv1400 which only does dts or dd via optical or coaxial... in this case I would need a Blue ray player does decode all the newest formats and can send them via analog to my yamaha receiver....I figure this would make for better sound than my regular sd dvd dd or dts....Now I have heard that many blue ray players have the lfe bug.. So what I need out of a player is 1. decodes all of the newest formats or at least most of them...2. it cannot have the lfe bug,3. must provide outstanding pq which means it better have a great processor and 4 it must cost under 1000 bucks..


My current equipment is Yamaha rxv 1400 Paradigm monitor series speakers 5.1 hsu sub, Sony 52 xbr 5.....


My order of most important features are 1a. Pq 1.b Decode most or all of the newest audio fomats via analogs 2. no lfe bug 3. cost under 1000 bucks...

will be shopping within 4 months...


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eddy13* /forum/post/13175708
> 
> 
> ok guys need ur help here...I will be looking to buy a blue ray player within the next 4 months....Now my price tag is about 1000 or less...
> 
> Now my current equipment I have is a yamaha rxv1400 which only does dts or dd via optical or coaxial... in this case I would need a Blue ray player does decode all the newest formats and can send them via analog to my yamaha receiver....I figure this would make for better sound than my regular sd dvd dd or dts....Now *I have heard that many blue ray players have the lfe bug*.. So what I need out of a player is 1. decodes all of the newest formats or at least most of them...2. it cannot have the lfe bug,3. must provide outstanding pq which means it better have a great processor and 4 it must cost under 1000 bucks..
> 
> 
> My current equipment is Yamaha rxv 1400 Paradigm monitor series speakers 5.1 hsu sub, Sony 52 xbr 5.....
> 
> 
> My order of most important features are 1a. Pq 1.b Decode most or all of the newest audio fomats via analogs 2. no lfe bug 3. cost under 1000 bucks...
> 
> will be shopping within 4 months...



This is a bit of an exaggeration. Only the Denon 2500BTCI and Panny BD10/BD30 models have the LFE bug.


----------



## Eddy13

ok im still waiting to see peoples opinion on what blue player i should be looking at or waiting for


----------



## underdog57

From what I can tell so far , The Panasonic Bd-50 is going to be a main unit to look at ..

Oct release ...

I notice a sticky on comparisons , to look at ...

What would be helpfull is to have the better playing units weeded out of the ones that seem to have issues.

What would be the top five to look into would help...

Thanks

Bob


----------



## underdog57

Another way to ask ...

I just bought spiderman colection , Terminator 2, Total recall , Stargate , And loking at Pirates colection.

What machine would I wait for or get now thats reliable to watch these on ??

Say a group of up to 10 , and not the ps3 as I would like the annalog outs..

Other than that the ps3 sounds like an excelent player ...Not knocking it ...

Thanks again

Bob


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *underdog57* /forum/post/13179679
> 
> 
> Another way to ask ...
> 
> I just bought spiderman colection , Terminator 2, Total recall , Stargate , And loking at Pirates colection.
> 
> What machine would I wait for or get now thats reliable to watch these on ??
> 
> Say a group of up to 10 , and not the ps3 as I would like the annalog outs..
> 
> Other than that the ps3 sounds like an excelent player ...Not knocking it ...
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Bob



All the current players with the exception of the Samsung 1200 will play these just fine.


----------



## underdog57

Thanks Donnie,

From studying , I'm no wiz on audio .

But would like to hear ideas on if it might be better to update my 5.1 annalog reciver to one that has the latest decoder . And getting a blu-ray player to match that at a lessor cost ...

Although the Panasonic bd-50 sounds like the one to watch ...

Hope I'm not asking to much , but opinions on this should help a lot of folk ..

Thanks in advance

Bob

In the meantime I'll brush up on audio more


----------



## MDBLakers

I currently have a Toshiba HD-A2 and a Yamaha RX-V661 which lets me apply PLIIx to TrueHD sent by MPCM through the HD-A2 DVD player so that I can have 7.1. I don't want to buy a receiver that can decode TrueHD and DTS-HD/MA since I just bought the Yamaha V661. So I don't need a Blue-ray player that sends bitstream. Can anyone suggest a BR player that does what the Toshiba HD-A2 can do and produce the multichannel PCM internally and transfers it to the receiver over HDMI?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MDBLakers* /forum/post/13186545
> 
> 
> Can anyone suggest a BR player that does what the Toshiba HD-A2 can do and produce the multichannel PCM internally and transfers it to the receiver over HDMI?



The chart in the first post of this thread has the audio information you want for all current BD players.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=980672


----------



## StarrsMill Tiger

I've had a Tosh XD-A1 for almost 2 years and an A2 for 6 months and still support HD-DVD (have 30 titles and still rent from Netflix).


Just bought the 40Gig PS3 yesterday and have so far watched Underworld Evolution and Fantastic 4 Silversurfer on it.


So far I'm very impressed with the PS3 as a Blue Ray player! It is screaming fast to load compared to either of my HD-DVD players (literally as fast or maybe even faster than my Oppo upconverting player).


PQ & AQ on both movies so far was on par with HD-DVD which is to say excellent.










I also purchased the Sony bluetooth remote and it works well. I have a Harmony 880 that I might try to work a solution with to get around the IR issue, but so far not that big a deal.


As far as sound goes, I have mine in a closet on an open AV rack and I can't hear the unit at all! Its about 8 feet from my viewing position and doesn't seem any louder than my Directv HD Tivo.


Hope that helps!


----------



## Randy Boecker

When it comes to Blu-Ray and some of the newer technologies, I'm a newbie. I want to buy a Blu-Ray player and have read the majority of these threads, but there is so much information here, and my set up is so old, that I just want to make sure the BD30 will work correctly with my system.


I have a Toshiba TW56x81 RPTV with component video input. I plug my components directly into the TV, the receiver does not transfer HD video.


I have an older AV receiver (probably close to 10 years old by now) that does DD and DD5.1. I have connected my equipment via optical to the receiver.


Will I have any issues with the BD30? I realize I may not be able to take advantage of the full audio potential, but I can always buy another receiver down the line.


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eddy13* /forum/post/13175708
> 
> 
> ok guys need ur help here...I will be looking to buy a blue ray player within the next 4 months....Now my price tag is about 1000 or less...
> 
> Now my current equipment I have is a yamaha rxv1400 which only does dts or dd via optical or coaxial... in this case I would need a Blue ray player does decode all the newest formats and can send them via analog to my yamaha receiver....I figure this would make for better sound than my regular sd dvd dd or dts....Now I have heard that many blue ray players have the lfe bug.. So what I need out of a player is 1. decodes all of the newest formats or at least most of them...2. it cannot have the lfe bug,3. must provide outstanding pq which means it better have a great processor and 4 it must cost under 1000 bucks..
> 
> 
> My current equipment is Yamaha rxv 1400 Paradigm monitor series speakers 5.1 hsu sub, Sony 52 xbr 5.....
> 
> 
> My order of most important features are 1a. Pq 1.b Decode most or all of the newest audio fomats via analogs 2. no lfe bug 3. cost under 1000 bucks...
> 
> will be shopping within 4 months...



Hmm, sounds like the analog outs is what is going to be the biggest factor for your purchase. I would recommend the Denon 3808, I believe it has 7.1 analog outs that can decode the newest codecs. Personally I would rather go with the BD50 (assuming no LFE bug) and get a newer AVR which will help everything vs. just spending it on a BD player though.


-Splints


----------



## jzoz01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randy Boecker* /forum/post/13192783
> 
> 
> When it comes to Blu-Ray and some of the newer technologies, I'm a newbie. I want to buy a Blu-Ray player and have read the majority of these threads, but there is so much information here, and my set up is so old, that I just want to make sure the BD30 will work correctly with my system.
> 
> 
> I have a Toshiba TW56x81 RPTV with component video input. I plug my components directly into the TV, the receiver does not transfer HD video.
> 
> 
> I have an older AV receiver (probably close to 10 years old by now) that does DD and DD5.1. I have connected my equipment via optical to the receiver.
> 
> 
> Will I have any issues with the BD30? I realize I may not be able to take advantage of the full audio potential, but I can always buy another receiver down the line.



Does your receiver have an analog multi-channel input (5.1)? If so you can take advantage of the new high res formats on any machine that currently supports decoding them internally (and get the lossless LPCM track off of any disc that is encoded as such). That would be your best bet. The BD-30 does not decode any of the new formats, it will only output them as bitstream. You could go that route, but you would not get TrueHD or DTS-MA until you bought a new reciever. If your reciever does have the 5.1 inputs you can buy a player that decodes TrueHD and be able to enjoy that new format now.


Use the link in my sig. That thread lists all current players and their audio capability.


----------



## gnolivos

INteresting! I never gave this much thought, and normally just assumed that the optical/toslink was superior than the analog route you suggest.


But I see how this can be an improvement, if the Player internally decodes the newer uncompressed formats.


I have a Pioneer 7.1 receiver with the analog inputs. I have never used them, but may now consider doing this. If I go with a PS3 however, seems my only solution is to get a new receiver, and have *it* perform the decoding. Decisions , decisions.... Now if only the PS3 had an IR port, my decision would be made, foregoing the newer audio... its just annoying to lose the IR, the Audio, etc...




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jzoz01* /forum/post/13192882
> 
> 
> Does your receiver have an analog multi-channel input (5.1)? If so you can take advantage of the new high res formats on any machine that currently supports decoding them internally (and get the lossless LPCM track off of any disc that is encoded as such). That would be your best bet. The BD-30 does not decode any of the new formats, it will only output them as bitstream. You could go that route, but you would not get TrueHD or DTS-MA until you bought a new reciever. If your reciever does have the 5.1 inputs you can buy a player that decodes TrueHD and be able to enjoy that new format now.
> 
> 
> Use the link in my sig. That thread lists all current players and their audio capability.


----------



## bgillyjcu

From everything I have read there is NOTHING to gain or lose by letting a player decode it for us.


Really it comes down to which player will play these discs and give me amazing picture and audio!


A PS3 can be had for $299...It should be able to decode everything for us sometime soon. Then send it via HDMI to your receiver...


A Panny BD30 has to bitstream everything...and costs $499


The sammy 1400 seems to have too many problems from everything I've read...and still is more than a PS3.

*Why SHOULDN'T I just buy the PS3 as my MAIN HT Blu Ray Player???*


----------



## Mikeb33

As far as I can tell, all Blu Ray players look and sound great. So then it is down to price, features, looks, etc.

The best thing about the PS3 is if in say 6 months I want a different player, I can unload it and only loose $50-$100. Wish I could say that about my HD DVD player.


----------



## vaha

I'm down to choosing either the pioneer elite BDP-95-FD or the panasonic BD-30 Help me decide which one. Thanks


----------



## Randy Boecker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jzoz01* /forum/post/13192882
> 
> 
> Does your receiver have an analog multi-channel input (5.1)? If so you can take advantage of the new high res formats on any machine that currently supports decoding them internally (and get the lossless LPCM track off of any disc that is encoded as such). That would be your best bet. The BD-30 does not decode any of the new formats, it will only output them as bitstream. You could go that route, but you would not get TrueHD or DTS-MA until you bought a new reciever. If your reciever does have the 5.1 inputs you can buy a player that decodes TrueHD and be able to enjoy that new format now.
> 
> 
> Use the link in my sig. That thread lists all current players and their audio capability.



It does not have separate inputs, as far as I know (it's been a while since I looked at the back, I'm pretty sure it doesn't). As long as it sounds as good as current dvd's, I'll be happy. My listening space isn't ideal, and TrueHD probably won't make much difference. I've been wanting a new receiver for a while now, but am more interested in the PQ of the BD.


----------



## Health Nut

Are there any 2.0 profile players coming out in the near future or announced? True 2.0 players? (I'm skeptical of 2.0 profile *ready*--- reminds me of bullcrap HDTV *ready* TV players from a while back)...


I love my PS3, however, one would think that the picture quality, although very, very good, could be bested by an upcoming dedicated Blu Ray player... I just don't see any reason to buy a Blu Ray player until it is full featured and rock solid... Would be happy dropping $1K+ no problem if the player was 2.0 and very well built...


----------



## hospo

First, let me say that I am a newbie to the entire Blu-Ray thing. Also, I just returned my Toshiba A30 HD player since it went obsolete 2 weeks after I bought it.


What I liked about the Toshiba is that I just plugged it in & never worried at all about what it would play & what it wouldn't.

I need a BR player like that, but apparently, it's hard to find! I'm only interested in watching the movies, not all the extras, so anything that will actually let me watch the movies will be just fine.


I'm also looking for something pretty reasonably priced, so I've narrowed it down to the Sony S300 or the Sharp BD-HP20U. I can get the Sharp for under $300, so I'm leaning in that direction.


Firmware updates are something I need to look into as well, since I'm pretty electronically inept. Seems as though the Sharp has made it the easiest, but if it doesn't play movies then it's a moot point.


Thanks in advance for any direction you can point me in.


----------



## crussell1492

What are my choices in a player that will do internal decoding of Adv Audio Codecs and output over analog 5.1?


thanks


----------



## NeilK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hospo* /forum/post/13200352
> 
> 
> First, let me say that I am a newbie to the entire Blu-Ray thing. Also, I just returned my Toshiba A30 HD player since it went obsolete 2 weeks after I bought it.
> 
> 
> What I liked about the Toshiba is that I just plugged it in & never worried at all about what it would play & what it wouldn't.



Unfortunately, that is not entirely true. The Toshiba HD-DVD players did NOT play everything when you just plugged them in. You did have to perform firmware updates. And if you hadn't played a disk that failed in the two weeks you had it ... you would have come across one sooner or later that would have required you to update the firmware. So don't use that as a qualifying statement, it is a falsehood that you would have eventually run into. ALL HD and Blu-ray players use software to accomplish what they do, software is always being updated and improved upon to do a better job, or to fix issues.


----------



## hospo

Neil, you're correct in that I didn't have the player long enough to make that statement.


Do you have a recommendation as to which one I should go with of the two...or is it pretty much six of one, half a dozen of another?


----------



## NeilK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hospo* /forum/post/13201405
> 
> 
> Neil, you're correct in that I didn't have the player long enough to make that statement.
> 
> 
> Do you have a recommendation as to which one I should go with of the two...or is it pretty much six of one, half a dozen of another?




Sorry, but the only one I am familiar with is the PS3. I did have 3 Toshiba's, stepping up a model every week as prices dropped until the Warner Bro's announcement broke. I RAN back to Costco with it the next day, and we got the PS3 as it satisfied the casual gamer in me as well as the blu-ray desire at a lower price than any other blu-ray player then. I've been quite impressed and happy with it since. My current sound system is 5.1 only, and I'm in a small condo ... so fancier sound means nothing to me ... I am very happy with what I have as it is.


----------



## hospo

Cool, thanks for your help.










I would gt the PS3, but we just got a Wii and have a Gamecube as well. I don't want to have another gaming system in this house that would make me feel compelled to get games for! lol


----------



## NeilK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hospo* /forum/post/13201520
> 
> 
> Cool, thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would gt the PS3, but we just got a Wii and have a Gamecube as well. I don't want to have another gaming system in this house that would make me feel compelled to get games for! lol



I hear you ... and also have a Wii, and play games on my computers as well. The PS3 is not for everyone as it is basically a gaming system, with the best Blu-ray player built in. It does not do all the fancy sound options though, at least not at this point. It does give me my DD and DTS 5.1, which is all I'm interested in. In fact, although I have preferred DTS to DD in the past, I really can't tell that much difference between them in my old standard DVD players ... so one or the other does fine by me.


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Health Nut* /forum/post/13196175
> 
> 
> Are there any 2.0 profile players coming out in the near future or announced? True 2.0 players? (I'm skeptical of 2.0 profile *ready*--- reminds me of bullcrap HDTV *ready* TV players from a while back)...
> 
> 
> I love my PS3, however, one would think that the picture quality, although very, very good, could be bested by an upcoming dedicated Blu Ray player... I just don't see any reason to buy a Blu Ray player until it is full featured and rock solid... Would be happy dropping $1K+ no problem if the player was 2.0 and very well built...


 Panasonic BD50 will likely be first Profile 2 stand-alone BD player and Sony has announced plans for a firmware update to add the Profile 2 features to the PS3.


----------



## gnolivos

Costco only carried the low end model the Toshiba A3. You say you upgraded 3 times.... and then returned to Costco... so, this means you upgraded all the way to a Low end A3? Sorry, Im confused by this!


I too am returning my A3 to Costco this week. I wonder at what point they will stop accepting the returns of HD-DVD players... clearly they will have thousands and thousands of returns by months end.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeilK* /forum/post/13201505
> 
> 
> Sorry, but the only one I am familiar with is the PS3. I did have 3 Toshiba's, stepping up a model every week as prices dropped until the Warner Bro's announcement broke. I RAN back to Costco with it the next day, and we got the PS3 as it satisfied the casual gamer in me as well as the blu-ray desire at a lower price than any other blu-ray player then. I've been quite impressed and happy with it since. My current sound system is 5.1 only, and I'm in a small condo ... so fancier sound means nothing to me ... I am very happy with what I have as it is.


----------



## NeilK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gnolivos* /forum/post/13204298
> 
> 
> Costco only carried the low end model the Toshiba A3. You say you upgraded 3 times.... and then returned to Costco... so, this means you upgraded all the way to a Low end A3? Sorry, Im confused by this!
> 
> 
> I too am returning my A3 to Costco this week. I wonder at what point they will stop accepting the returns of HD-DVD players... clearly they will have thousands and thousands of returns by months end.



You're right, my mistake ... we bought two at Costco, the A2 I think was the first, followed by the A3 when it came down a week later to the same price the A2 was when we bought it. Then the A30, I think it was, came down to the same price at BB as the A3 at Costco. So we returned the final one to BB the day after Warner made their big announcement, not Costco ... and walked out of BB that trip with the PS3 in hand. All this was within a few week period. We weren't unhappy with any of them, were just upgrading each time as the price came down to what we had spent on the previous one. All 3 Toshiba's though took forever booting, and forever again loading the disks. And all 3 insisted on firmware upgrades right from the getgo.


----------



## gnolivos

I'd buy the PS3 in a snap if it had IR port for universal remotes. I dont like any of the solution currently available. Stupid sony leaving out an IR port $*#@!!


I will likely go with the Sony 300 from Costco (they call it 301). Its pricier than a PS3, so I think this whole BR pricing completely STINKS.


----------



## HyperM3

Wow, I read through all this and Im really confused about connections and whatnot.


I recently upgraded to the 3808 for complete HDMI switching. Wouldnt I want to run HDMI from the BD player and not analog?


Also, I want to start buying my DVD's in BD now that I dont have to worry about choosing a side anymore. That being said, I wont be buying regular DVD's either but dont have a BD player yet. Do I just buy a lower end model now just to play the discs or wait 8 months till the BD-50 comes out and just collect the BD DVD's in the meantime?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/13206940
> 
> 
> I recently upgraded to the 3808 for complete HDMI switching. Wouldnt I want to run HDMI from the BD player and not analog?



Yes, with a 3808 you likely won't need to bother with analog connections. The one possible exception is if you buy a BD player with the LFE bug, in which case some discs with PCM tracks may sound better over analog than HDMI.


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13207035
> 
> 
> Yes, with a 3808 you likely won't need to bother with analog connections. The one possible exception is if you buy a BD player with the LFE bug, in which case some discs with PCM tracks may sound better over analog than HDMI.



Ive read about the LFE bug but still cant get a grasp at how bad it really is. I live in an apt right now where I cant really listen to my movies at ground shaking levels anyway. Will I really get affected by an LFE bug? Cant I just up the volume on my sub to compensate?


----------



## frankyboy4

I've been reading all of the threads I can find, for information to try and figure out which player would be the best one for my setup.


I have an older Sony AVR receiver which has one set of analog 5.1 inputs and 2 optical inputs.


I have a Direct TV DVR and a Toshiba HD-A20 already connected to the Sony via the optical inputs


My TV has 3 inputs 2 DVI and 1 HDMI, It's supposed to get swapped out for a different TV with 3 HDMI, but I don't know what model yet.


I'm looking for a fairly cheap Blu-ray that decodes the DTS-MA and / or True-HD tracks and streams them over the analog outputs.


Do all blu-ray discs include DTS-MA and True-HD Tracks ?


Will ALL Blu-ray discs play in a Profile 1.0 player, just talking about the movie portion. I would hate to end up with a profile 1.0 player that did not play all the discs. Would I be better off to get a Profile 1.1 player instead?


From my research It looks like the Samsung BD-P1400 would fit the bill except for the profile ? Will Samsung update this to Profile 1.1 in the future ?


Thank You all for your help


Frankieboy4


----------



## kshane9

I have been battling on deciding whether to go with a PS3 or the BD30.

I have the following equipment:

Toshiba 52LX177

Oppo DV-980H

Yamaha RX-V2095


I am currently able to receive DTS 5.1 and DD via optical, but want a player that can stream the latest audio formats (for future purchase of the Onkyo 805).


I have been leaning towards the BD30 as I can get it for $375 shipped from Panny, but I am concerned about the LFE bug.


Can someone help me out with getting a better understanding/summary of this issue (I have started reading the BD30 thread)?


----------



## kwerner

Newbie question couldn't find answer to in my searching... can Blu-Ray players output Blu-Ray Disc's at 1080i on Component Video outputs? Most of the articles/posts/specs mention upscaling DVD to 1080i or 1080p, but not specifically that HD Blu-Ray titles will play at 1080i Component Video . For some reason I thought the studios would not allow HD content out Component Video do to potential for copying.


Thanks!


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/13207230
> 
> 
> Ive read about the LFE bug but still cant get a grasp at how bad it really is. I live in an apt right now where I cant really listen to my movies at ground shaking levels anyway. Will I really get affected by an LFE bug? Cant I just up the volume on my sub to compensate?



First, an AVS member who's been doing testing for Panasonic reported on Friday that the bug has been fixed on the BD-30 and new firmware will be released next week. But, there's no official announcement yet. And, at this point, it is only known to be for the BD-30.


Second, if you use bass management, cranking up the sub will make the redirected bass too hot. But, if all your speakers are set to large with no redirected bass, then raising the sub by 5db is a solution.


----------



## Eddy13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *splinters* /forum/post/13192790
> 
> 
> Hmm, sounds like the analog outs is what is going to be the biggest factor for your purchase. I would recommend the Denon 3808, I believe it has 7.1 analog outs that can decode the newest codecs. Personally I would rather go with the BD50 (assuming no LFE bug) and get a newer AVR which will help everything vs. just spending it on a BD player though.
> 
> 
> -Splints



ok why would i get a new avr receiver and spend about 1000 dollars when i can get a blue ray player with analogs out and it should sound great with my yamaha receiver correct.. will buying a new receiver make that much of a diff rather than going with a blue ray that does analog out and decodes most of the new formats vs having to get a new receiver..


----------



## TwinTurboZX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwerner* /forum/post/13209221
> 
> 
> Newbie question couldn't find answer to in my searching... can Blu-Ray players output Blu-Ray Disc's at 1080i on Component Video outputs? Most of the articles/posts/specs mention upscaling DVD to 1080i or 1080p, but not specifically that HD Blu-Ray titles will play at 1080i Component Video . For some reason I thought the studios would not allow HD content out Component Video do to potential for copying.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



As of today, all Blu-ray players allow 1080i over component with BDs. The image constraint token (I believe that's what it's called) which will limit 1080i/p only over HDMI has not been mandated yet and it's not clear when it will be. I don't think that's going to be an issue for a while so go ahead and enjoy.


----------



## rmbracalente

well, at the beginning of feb, I decided hd-DVD was done, and was in the same boat as you are. I want the bd50, but I want to get into the format now. I was lucky enough to find an open box b10 for a good price, and after one quick fw upgrade, so far the only disks I can't play are some codefree anime that I didn't expect to work on that player anyway. So now I've converted my netflix queue over to BD, and I can stop jones'n for the BD50 in the meantime. When thats a reality, I'll relocate the BD10 to a non HT TV.


Now that the format war is over, those open-box BD deals might start getting hard to find, though.


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eddy13* /forum/post/13210101
> 
> 
> ok why would i get a new avr receiver and spend about 1000 dollars when i can get a blue ray player with analogs out and it should sound great with my yamaha receiver correct.. will buying a new receiver make that much of a diff rather than going with a blue ray that does analog out and decodes most of the new formats vs having to get a new receiver..



I would say that it would cost 700-800 for a decent AVR that will help future-proof and provide consistent performance your home theater. Analog outs will probably work for one player, but then your subject to the DAC of the BD player as well as your AVR. By going to HDMI for audio and getting full 5.1/6.1/7.1 lossless audio in digital format you will only be dependent on the AVR's DACs. My thought was that the removal of one set of DACs would give you more consistent performance. Obviously having HDMI would be the future-proofing portion.


Now granted a BD player is probably the only lossless player you may have so it may not be a big deal to have one set of analog outs, but if you do have multiple lossless audio inputs, HDMI would be what I would expect the easiest route to go.


Of course this is all an opinion, but up to you what works best for your own situation.


-Splints


----------



## dalemccl

Ready to buy Blu-ray and need to decide between PS3 and Panasonic BD30. Before making a final decision I want to make sure I understand the audio situation and how my receiver will handle it.


I have ordered an Onkyo 705. It will decode the newer lossless audio tracks from Blu-ray and HD DVD. I also have a Toshiba A30 HD DVD player that I will connect to the Onkyo via HDMI. And I will connect the Blu-ray via HDMI.


As I understand it, the PS3 internally decodes but doesn't bitstream, and the Panny doesn't decode but bitstreams. Given that I will have the Onkyo 705, does this mean that I will have the lossless audio tracks covered either way, regardless of whether I keep the decoding PS3 or get the bitstreaming Panny?


I am not sure whether the Toshiba A30 decodes or bitstreams, but I would want to get lossless audio from it too, so I am hoping that the 705 can handle the HD DVD player and a Blu-ray even if one decodes and the other bitstreams. Or do you have to set the receiver for either bitsteaming or decoding and both players need to either decode or both players bitstream --i.e, does it support having one player bitsteam and the other decode?


----------



## khwiggins2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dalemccl* /forum/post/13246220
> 
> 
> Ready to buy Blu-ray and need to decide between PS3 and Panasonic BD30. Before making a final decision I want to make sure I understand the audio situation and how my receiver will handle it.
> 
> 
> I have ordered an Onkyo 705. It will decode the newer lossless audio tracks from Blu-ray and HD DVD. I also have a Toshiba A30 HD DVD player that I will connect to the Onkyo via HDMI. And I will connect the Blu-ray via HDMI.
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the PS3 internally decodes but doesn't bitstream, and the Panny doesn't decode but bitstreams. Given that I will have the Onkyo 705, does this mean that I will have the lossless audio tracks covered either way, regardless of whether I keep the decoding PS3 or get the bitstreaming Panny?
> 
> 
> I am not sure whether the Toshiba A30 decodes or bitstreams, but I would want to get lossless audio from it too, so I am hoping that the 705 can handle the HD DVD player and a Blu-ray even if one decodes and the other bitstreams. Or do you have to set the receiver for either bitsteaming or decoding and both players need to either decode or both players bitstream --i.e, does it support having one player bitsteam and the other decode?



Get the BD30. Now that the LFE issue is fixed, there's not reason not to since the receiver you ordered will decode the adv. audio codecs. Also, the PS3 can't decode DTS-HD MA, so no lossless audio on FOX movies.


The A30 decoded DD+ and TrueHD internally and sends the signal over HDMI as PCM. You'd have to get an A35 in order to bitstream the audio to your receiver. Either way will give you the adv. audio codecs.


Your receiver can handle both PCM or bitstream.


----------



## miameow

Have Denon AVR 2807 and Samsung 5884. So which Blu-Ray for me? Kinda waiting for new PS3 or Panny BD50. Anyone know if new release PS3 will have SACD asbefore?


----------



## dalemccl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khwiggins2* /forum/post/13246852
> 
> 
> Get the BD30. Now that the LFE issue is fixed, there's not reason not to since the receiver you ordered will decode the adv. audio codecs. Also, the PS3 can't decode DTS-HD MA, so no lossless audio on FOX movies.
> 
> 
> The A30 decoded DD+ and TrueHD internally and sends the signal over HDMI as PCM. You'd have to get an A35 in order to bitstream the audio to your receiver. Either way will give you the adv. audio codecs.
> 
> 
> Your receiver can handle both PCM or bitstream.



Thanks. I believe I will go with the BD30.


----------



## wackymann

I'm in no hurry to get a blu-ray. I honestly don't see what the big deal is. They are still overpriced and underperforming as far as I can tell. I'm going to wait a couple more generations. Hopefully they will be more robust and reasonably priced by then. Standard DVD will be fine (for me) until then.


----------



## Health Nut

I agree that I wouldn't buy a player unless it was 2.0 or a PS3... I have had a PS3 the whole time and I will likely get the Panny BD50 2.0 player when it comes out.


Anyone waiting for $100.00 Blu Ray players be my guest... but you get what you pay for to some degree. Personally I want to pay someone more money for higher quality, but that assumes it really is higher quality. at least I don't need analog outputs: not needing bass management and analog outputs is helpful... unfortunately it seems this is where the most expensive players put the extra money... into areas I don't need.


----------



## Z06_Pilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wackymann* /forum/post/13255386
> 
> 
> I'm in no hurry to get a blu-ray. I honestly don't see what the big deal is. They are still overpriced and underperforming as far as I can tell. I'm going to wait a couple more generations. Hopefully they will be more robust and reasonably priced by then. Standard DVD will be fine (for me) until then.



the "big deal", at least for me, is that I have gotten a taste of the HDM life with HD DVD. Now that production will switch over to BD exclusively, I won't have new HDM content anymore.


My XA2 will make my SD DVD's look their absolute best for years to come, but I gotta have my HDM!


I recently saw where Panasonic patched the LFE problem with the BD30. The BD50 will be 2.0 and I would assume no LFE issue. I will be jumping on that bad boy as soon as it hits...


----------



## oztech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Z06_Pilot* /forum/post/13257310
> 
> 
> the "big deal", at least for me, is that I have gotten a taste of the HDM life with HD DVD. Now that production will switch over to BD exclusively, I won't have new HDM content anymore.
> 
> 
> My XA2 will make my SD DVD's look their absolute best for years to come, but I gotta have my HDM!
> 
> 
> I recently saw where Panasonic patched the LFE problem with the BD30. The BD50 will be 2.0 and I would assume no LFE issue. I will be jumping on that bad boy as soon as it hits...



With a lot of people wanting for one myself included you would think a shipment date

would have been issued by now


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wackymann* /forum/post/13255386
> 
> 
> I'm in no hurry to get a blu-ray. I honestly don't see what the big deal is. They are still overpriced and underperforming as far as I can tell. I'm going to wait a couple more generations. Hopefully they will be more robust and reasonably priced by then. Standard DVD will be fine (for me) until then.



I can appreciate the viewpoint, but why the trolling? If you have something useful to add, please do.


-Splints


----------



## Jessster

Okay I am new to blu ray, been using the hd dvd addon for the 360 and love it. But I guess it looks like if I want to continue to buy hd movies im gonna have to go blu. Can anyone point me towards a good fairly inexpensive player? I know, this is probably the most asked question in the universe but its really hard to dig through the mountain of info on this and with the diff. profiles etc. its a little confusing. I have found a samsung bdp 1400 for under 300, is this a solid player? Is it upgradeable to the current profile? Is there a better player for around this price, because price is def. an issue. Thanks for putting up with a blu noob. My sound is coming from an Onkyo txsr505.


----------



## fistofsouth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khwiggins2* /forum/post/13246852
> 
> 
> Get the BD30. Now that the LFE issue is fixed, there's not reason not to since the receiver you ordered will decode the adv. audio codecs. Also, the PS3 can't decode DTS-HD MA, so no lossless audio on FOX movies.
> 
> 
> The A30 decoded DD+ and TrueHD internally and sends the signal over HDMI as PCM. You'd have to get an A35 in order to bitstream the audio to your receiver. Either way will give you the adv. audio codecs.
> 
> 
> Your receiver can handle both PCM or bitstream.



This is all correct, but keep in mind PCM is almost always preferred to bitstreaming if you like to hear secondary audio such as menu sounds and commentary tracks. When you send audio via PCM that audio is mixed with secondary audio inside the player prior to being sent to your Receiver/Pre-Pro as PCM. When the codecs are sent to the Receiver to be decoded they can only be the primary audio because the Receiver does not know what to do with the secondary audio. If you read the online manual for bitstreaming Blu-ray Players and Receivers/Pre-Pros that can handle a bitstream you will find a caveat mentioning no secondary audio. Still it's nice to have equipment that can deal with the new codecs just for dts-HD MA (Fox, many HD DVD imports) even if you can't use PiP or audio commentaries.


EDIT I missed this:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jessster* /forum/post/13262780
> 
> 
> Okay I am new to blu ray, been using the hd dvd addon for the 360 and love it. But I guess it looks like if I want to continue to buy hd movies im gonna have to go blu. Can anyone point me towards a good fairly inexpensive player? I know, this is probably the most asked question in the universe but its really hard to dig through the mountain of info on this and with the diff. profiles etc. its a little confusing. I have found a samsung bdp 1400 for under 300, is this a solid player? Is it upgradeable to the current profile? Is there a better player for around this price, because price is def. an issue. Thanks for putting up with a blu noob. My sound is coming from an Onkyo txsr505.



That is the million dollar question. The short answer is the PS3 is still the best Blu-ray device out there and one of only two currently on the market (The Dual format LG BH-200 being the other) that can be theoretically updated to be profile 2.0 compliant.


I like Samsung and the BD1400 is their best BD Player thus far, but they are notorious for not supporting their BD Players, which is why the BD1200 provoked a lawsuit. The BD1400 is a Profile 1.0 BD Player so no PiP, but it can decode all of the new audio formats (DD+, TrueHD, dts-HD) except dts-HD MA, but it can stream that format so you're covered there. It should also be noted that Samsung has supported the BD1400 better than previous models (2 firmware updates in February), but the PS3 is generally considered the best future-proof BD Player and the Panasonic BD30 is the best current stand alone BD Player; it can stream all advanced audio codecs and is Profile 1.1 compliant.


You will probably be able to get a good deal on the BD30 in the next few weeks when the BD50 (2.0) Player is released.


You can get a 40-Gig PS3 for $299 if you open a Sony Style Visa account; look in the deals thread for more details.


----------



## Jessster

wow thanks alot, I really appreciate it. So the bdp1400 cant be upgraded to 2.0?


----------



## Tim Sly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fistofsouth* /forum/post/13263325
> 
> 
> This is all correct, but keep in mind PCM is almost always preferred to bitstreaming if you like to hear secondary audio such as menu sounds and commentary tracks. When you send audio via PCM that audio is mixed with secondary audio inside the player prior to being sent to your Receiver/Pre-Pro as PCM. When the codecs are sent to the Receiver to be decoded they can only be the primary audio because the Receiver does not know what to do with the secondary audio. If you read the online manual for bitstreaming Blu-ray Players and Receivers/Pre-Pros that can handle a bitstream you will find a caveat mentioning no secondary audio. Still it's nice to have equipment that can deal with the new codecs just for dts-HD MA (Fox, many HD DVD imports) even if you can't use PiP or audio commentaries.



Are you actually saying that if you use Bitstream through HDMI on the BD30 that you *won't be able to hear the audio commentaries* or use PiP??

That would be a total deal killer for this player. Why even have it if you can't use the features? Can this be right?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim Sly* /forum/post/13265416
> 
> 
> Are you actually saying that if you use Bitstream through HDMI on the BD30 that you *won't be able to hear the audio commentaries* or use PiP??
> 
> That would be a total deal killer for this player. Why even have it if you can't use the features? Can this be right?



You can use them, but not with encoded lossless audio. The player will use a DD or dts core track when mixing in the secondary audio material. Remember, the extra audio is not part of the primary audio track, which is all that gets sent via bitstream to the receiver.


----------



## Tim Sly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13265554
> 
> 
> You can use them, but not with encoded lossless audio. The player will use a DD or dts core track when mixing in the secondary audio material. Remember, the extra audio is not part of the primary audio track, which is all that gets sent via bitstream to the receiver.



So can you mix-in the secondary audio core tracks through the HDMI? But then what happens to the lossless audio bitstream?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim Sly* /forum/post/13265760
> 
> 
> So can you mix-in the secondary audio core tracks through the HDMI? But then what happens to the lossless audio bitstream?



I don't own one of these players. But, I believe if you select the main the audio track, you'll get the lossless bitstream over HDMI. If you select an audio commentary, you'll get a PCM version of the lossy track with the secondary audio mixed in.


----------



## Tim Sly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13265554
> 
> 
> You can use them, but not with encoded lossless audio. The player will use a DD or dts core track when mixing in the secondary audio material. Remember, the extra audio is not part of the primary audio track, which is all that gets sent via bitstream to the receiver.



You nailed it. This was just confirmed on the BD30 Owner's thread.

If you want the HD audio tracks bitstreamed through HDMI, you have to turn OFF the secondary audio tracks in the player's menu. Then if you want to watch special features or listen to commentaries, you have to go into the player menu and turn ON the secondary audio. Then to watch a movie again you have to go back into the player menu and reverse the audio setting.


That is way to much of a pain to me. I watch a lot of special features after a movie and I am not willing to go into the player's set up menu twice just to accomplish this. I will wait for the BD50 which does all the internal decoding for all the HD audio formats and mixes in the secondary audio and passes it through HDMI as PCM.


----------



## fistofsouth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim Sly* /forum/post/13266257
> 
> 
> You nailed it. This was just confirmed on the BD30 Owner's thread.
> 
> If you want the HD audio tracks bitstreamed through HDMI, you have to turn OFF the secondary audio tracks in the player's menu. Then if you want to watch special features or listen to commentaries, you have to go into the player menu and turn ON the secondary audio. Then to watch a movie again you have to go back into the player menu and reverse the audio setting.
> 
> 
> That is way to much of a pain to me. I watch a lot of special features after a movie and I am not willing to go into the player's set up menu twice just to accomplish this. I will wait for the BD50 which does all the internal decoding for all the HD audio formats and mixes in the secondary audio and passes it through HDMI as PCM.



Yes I should have been more specific. Bitstreaming is only used for the new lossless audio codecs (TrueHD, dts-HD MA) so you can still have the secondary audio if you go with a lossy track (DD, DD+) or if the disk has PCM.


So if you buy a bitstreaming (only) player you have two choices:


1. Listen to lossless codecs (TrueHD DTS-HD MA) via bitstreaming sans secondary audio.


2. Listen to lossy audio with secondary audio included.


If you have a player that decodes internally you can listen to the lossless codecs WITH secondary audio because the player will mix in the secondary audio prior to sending it to your Receiver/Pre-Pro. You can see the BD CEs lining up to fleece people for internal decoding already. For instance the Denon DVD2500 (Streams) has an MSRP of $999 while the DVD3800 (decodes and streams) has an MSRP of $1999. Another example is the the new Sony line-up; the BDP-S350 only streams dts-HD MA and retails for $399 while the BDP-S550 (decodes and streams dts-HD MA) retails for $499.


Keep in mind these same companies have been pimping bitstreaming audio as the cream de la cream in HDM for the last year. Why would they do that when internal player decoding is clearly superior? They did it to try and convince audio buffs to upgrade their Receivers and Pre-Pros to newer models that can handle the new audio codecs. Why take only $500 (BD Player) from consumers when they can take $1300 (BD Player+Receiver) from consumers?


----------



## Genkai Haretsu

Can someone give me a heads up about which player I should keep an eye on for me to buy in the future? I'm looking to get one in the summer - between May and August hopefully. Here is what i'm looking for;


1. Profile 1.1. I have no need for 2.0 and probably never will.

2. Good upscaler. I've got a UK HD-E1 at that moment so anything that is the same as, or better than that would be good.

3. Don't mind about the sound outputs etc, as my reciever does not have HDMI. Just need something that sends all the normal codecs to my reciever via optical.

4. Price needs to be from low to middle of the range.

5. Not too many bugs, but hey, we wont know about bugs until the player is out.


I just want to narrow down my options and so if someone could post some players that will adhere to these points I would be grateful


----------



## keyoctave

OK, I have a Marantz SR 7400 receiver. No HDMI, no HD surround format decoding. It does have a analoge 5.1 input (and optical and co-ax digital inputs). Are there Blu-ray players that can decode the newer HD surround formats so I can input that decoded pre-amp signal into my receiver? Will my receiver then be able to amplify that signal and send it to my speakers? (using a 6.1 setup at this time) or, will I end up having to purchase a new receiver that has the newer HD surround decoding? Thanks!


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keyoctave* /forum/post/13272807
> 
> 
> OK, I have a Marantz SR 7400 receiver. No HDMI, no HD surround format decoding. It does have a analoge 5.1 input (and optical and co-ax digital inputs). Are there Blu-ray players that can decode the newer HD surround formats so I can input that decoded pre-amp signal into my receiver? Will my receiver then be able to amplify that signal and send it to my speakers? (using a 6.1 setup at this time) or, will I end up having to purchase a new receiver that has the newer HD surround decoding? Thanks!



There's a complete list of the decoding and output formats of all BD players HERE .


Your best bet at the moment is probably the Panasonic BD10A, which decodes everything except dts-MA and has analog outs. But, there are several players announced for later this year that may be worth waiting for.


----------



## keyoctave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13273444
> 
> 
> There's a complete list of the decoding and output formats of all BD players HERE .
> 
> 
> Your best bet at the moment is probably the Panasonic BD10A, which decodes everything except dts-MA and has analog outs. But, there are several players announced for later this year that may be worth waiting for.



Thanks!

My input is a 7.1, not 5.1. I will wait for the new players coming out in the next few months. At least I wont have to buy a new receiver for now.


----------



## dalemccl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fistofsouth* /forum/post/13263325
> 
> 
> 
> You will probably be able to get a good deal on the BD30 in the next few weeks when the BD50 (2.0) Player is released.



I thought I read in the BD30 topic that the Panny BD50 was not coming out until October. Is it actually coming much sooner? I just bought a BD30 last Friday thinking I didn't want to wait until October. If it is coming in the next few weeks, maybe I will return the BD30.


Edit: just saw in the BD50 thread that they are speculating April 1.


----------



## Tim Sly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dalemccl* /forum/post/13284519
> 
> 
> I thought I read in the BD30 topic that the Panny BD50 was not coming out until October. Is it actually coming much sooner? I just bought a BD30 last Friday thinking I didn't want to wait until October. If it is coming in the next few weeks, maybe I will return the BD30.



I would like to know the source if the BD50 will be out in a "few weeks".

All I have seen is that it is expected in 2nd Quarter, 2008. Which would be April-May-June.


Anyone have the inside?


----------



## patnshan

I was thinking about going with the PS3, but am a bit concerned about the lack of decoders for some of the new HD audio formats. I have a Yamaha 661, so I need decoding in the player as it does not accept bitstream but does an excellent job with LPCM. I have a 7.1 setup. Do I need to wait for the new Sony's? Which one?


Pat


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patnshan* /forum/post/13284907
> 
> 
> I was thinking about going with the PS3, but am a bit concerned about the lack of decoders for some of the new HD audio formats. I have a Yamaha 661, so I need decoding in the player as it does not accept bitstream but does an excellent job with LPCM. I have a 7.1 setup. Do I need to wait for the new Sony's? Which one?
> 
> 
> Pat



the ps3 will do all except DTS HD-MA, and an update for that is expected.

The reason to wait for the new sony's would be for the bitstreaming.

The more expensive sony will do the decoding.


----------



## JOgden

Is there much difference between DTS/DD and DTS-HD? I think that DTS/DD sounds great on my receiver and have not interest in adding two more speakers for 7.1.


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patnshan* /forum/post/13284907
> 
> 
> I was thinking about going with the PS3, but am a bit concerned about the lack of decoders for some of the new HD audio formats. I have a Yamaha 661, so I need decoding in the player as it does not accept bitstream but does an excellent job with LPCM. I have a 7.1 setup. Do I need to wait for the new Sony's? Which one?
> 
> 
> Pat



If the audio is your only criteria, check the bd players audio thread . You will need one of the newer players that are listed in the "upcoming" section.


The ps3 still has a possibility of decoding dts-hd-ma, but it isn't a guarantee.


-Splints


----------



## wattsiskey

The relevant equipment I own is a Yamaha RXV-2600, and a Optoma HD70. I think I want a player that excels at 720p output and upconversion since that is what the Optoma is. As far as audio, it looks like I need a multichannel PCM output and bitstream etc won't do much for me. Anything else I should look for ? There doesn't seem to be too any models out there, in any case. I was thinking about the Samsung 1400 or Sony 300. Anything else I should consider, or other thoughts, questions? Thanks.


----------



## Tim Sly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOgden* /forum/post/13289154
> 
> 
> Is there much difference between DTS/DD and DTS-HD? I think that DTS/DD sounds great on my receiver and have not interest in adding two more speakers for 7.1.



There is a *BIG* difference in sound. When I switched to High Def movies I was more blown away by the sound improvement than the picture improvement!

The difference between DTS/DD and DTS-HD/Dolby TrueHD is huge even on a 5.1 system. You don't need the extra two speakers to enjoy this.

If you can get a player/receiver combination that will allow you to hear either the uncompressed PCM track, TrueHD or DTS-HD/MA on your 5.1 system, it will blow you away. I search for movies that have these HD audio formats cause they sound so much better. DTS/DD actually sounds rather dull once you have tasted the new ones. I think the first one I ever heard was Happy Feet in TrueHD. Wow!


----------



## isingh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim Sly* /forum/post/13295570
> 
> 
> There is a *BIG* difference in sound. When I switched to High Def movies I was more blown away by the sound improvement than the picture improvement!
> 
> The difference between DTS/DD and DTS-HD/Dolby TrueHD is huge even on a 5.1 system. You don't need the extra two speakers to enjoy this.
> 
> If you can get a player/receiver combination that will allow you to hear either the uncompressed PCM track, TrueHD or DTS-HD/MA on your 5.1 system, it will blow you away. I search for movies that have these HD audio formats cause they sound so much better. DTS/DD actually sounds rather dull once you have tasted the new ones. I think the first one I ever heard was Happy Feet in TrueHD. Wow!



Agreed !! DTS HDMA and True HD are the fathers of DTS and DD







That's the problem I suffer now when I watch regular DVDs on my A2 as opposed to BR discs


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOgden* /forum/post/13289154
> 
> 
> Is there much difference between DTS/DD and DTS-HD? I think that DTS/DD sounds great on my receiver and have not interest in adding two more speakers for 7.1.



A few thoughts.


First - the important difference is between the lossless codecs (TrueHD, dts-MA, uncompressed PCM) and legacy DD and dts. dts-HD and DD+ are both lossy formats that sit between the legacy formats the lossless ones.


Second - 5.1/7.1 is not an issue here. There aren't many discs with genuine 7.1 sound. And legacy DD/dts also support 7.1. The difference is in the quality of the audio on those channels. (EDIT: Actually, the legacy DVD formats don't have discrete 7.1 soundtracks, just matrixed rear channels. But, the point is still the same as very few Blu-ray disks are encoded with discrete rear channels either.)


Third - the DD and dts core tracks on Blu-ray discs are encoded at higher than normal bit rates, the maximum allowed by those formats, and they sound considerably better than what you hear on SD DVDs. You may find that's plenty improvement enough.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim Sly* /forum/post/13295570
> 
> 
> There is a *BIG* difference in sound. When I switched to High Def movies I was more blown away by the sound improvement than the picture improvement!
> 
> The difference between DTS/DD and DTS-HD/Dolby TrueHD is huge even on a 5.1 system. You don't need the extra two speakers to enjoy this.
> 
> If you can get a player/receiver combination that will allow you to hear either the uncompressed PCM track, TrueHD or DTS-HD/MA on your 5.1 system, it will blow you away. I search for movies that have these HD audio formats cause they sound so much better. DTS/DD actually sounds rather dull once you have tasted the new ones. I think the first one I ever heard was Happy Feet in TrueHD. Wow!



Yes, There is a *BIG* difference in sound. I was also more blown away by the sound than the picture. My first experience with this was going between DD5.1 & PCM on _Black Hawk Down_. It went from sounding good to sounding like the Black Hawks were flying over my house.


----------



## manofice

I posted this elsewhere but think this is the smarter place for it.


I have a HTIB HTS590 - no hdmi inputs


Currently I have 5.1 with my onkyo receiver via digital coaxial, picture through hdmi to the tv (42in lcd)


I want a blu-ray player strictly for movies and 5.1 surround sound.


I'm very tempted for the ps3 40 gb model but after reading this thread it's full of BD50 love, heh.


My question is though... will the ps3 provide the basic's that I need. So... I want audio through digital coaxial/optical/hdmi for 5.1 surround and a great a picture.


I never watch the extra's of a movie. Will the ps3 provide for me? Or the BD50 or even the BD30


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manofice* /forum/post/13304957
> 
> 
> I never watch the extra's of a movie. Will the ps3 provide for me? Or the BD50 or even the BD30



Audio is the major difference on most of these players. But, since you have a receiver without HDMI and are happy with legacy DD and dts over digital coax for your 5.1 sound, the PS3 is probably your best bet. (Assuming the PS3 has a digital coax output or that your reciver has an optical audio input.) The PS3 gets great reviews as the best basic BD player with fast load times and few playback problems. Its big drawbacks are on the audio side - no dts-MA decoding, no advanced audio bitstreaming, and no analog 5.1 outputs. The PS3 is also reasonably priced.


But, if you are thinking about ugprading your receiver, you may want to wait for a player with more audio options.


----------



## manofice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13305525
> 
> 
> Audio is the major difference on most of these players. But, since you have a receiver without HDMI and are happy with legacy DD and dts over digital coax for your 5.1 sound, the PS3 is probably your best bet. (Assuming the PS3 has a digital coax output or that your reciver has an optical audio input.) The PS3 gets great reviews as the best basic BD player with fast load times and few playback problems. Its big drawbacks are on the audio side - no dts-MA decoding, no advanced audio bitstreaming, and no analog 5.1 outputs.
> 
> The PS3 is also very reasonably priced. But, if you are thinking about ugprading your receiver, you may want to wait for a player with more audio options.




Thanks for that reply, I am very satisfied with my current DD/DTS 5.1 and don't plan on upgrading my A/V any time soon. My A/V has two optical and one coaxial input. Still recommend ps3? I have no problem getting a ps3 as long as it does what I want...(work with my current a/v system and provide a great picture).


Edit: Will there ever be a firmware upgrade to make the ps3 handle the "higher audio"?? And will the ps3 give normal 5.1 surround over optical?


----------



## BIslander

Yes, the PS3 sounds like a good choice for you. I don't own one myself and this advice is based on all of the positive posts I've seen about the PS3 on this site and others.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manofice* /forum/post/13305570
> 
> 
> Will there ever be a firmware upgrade to make the ps3 handle the "higher audio"??



The PS3 handles all of the advanced audio codecs except for dts-MA. But, since it lacks analog outs, you need an HDMI receiver to hear them.


> Quote:
> And will the ps3 give normal 5.1 surround over optical?



Yes. Better than normal, actually, on Blu-ray discs. The DD tracks on BD are encoded at 640 kbps and dts core tracks are 1.5 mbps.


----------



## manofice

Thanks all, sounds like the ps3 is for me


----------



## is95a

Hoping to get some input. Here's my current set-up:

Sanyo Z2000 projector

Onkyo 705 (supports HDMI 1.3 DTS MA)

Toshiba HDA1

Boston Acoustic Reference 6.1 speakers


I would like to add a Bluray Player, but have been going back and forth between a PS3 or the new Panasonic BD30. I just want to make sure I understand this. If a Bluray soundtrack is recorded in DTS MA, can the PS3 or BD30 pass it through HDMI to the receiver and have the 705 decode it? Or does the Bluray player need to support it too? Finally, I have been very happy with the SD DVD upscaling capabilities of the HDA1...how do either of these Bluray players compare? Thanks in advance....


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *is95a* /forum/post/13307540
> 
> 
> If a Bluray soundtrack is recorded in DTS MA, can the PS3 or BD30 pass it through HDMI to the receiver and have the 705 decode it? Or does the Bluray player need to support it too?



You are out of luck with dts-MA and the PS3. It cannot decode it (no current players can do that) and it does not bitstream that codec. The BD30 can do what you want.


----------



## Targo

So far, which player has had the fewest bugs and smoothest release, especially in regards to firmware updates?


Thanks


----------



## breckphotog

don't get too hung up on the audio, unless you are a true audiophile. The PS3is the BEST DEAL for above average picture quality and a decent entry-level media server. The WiFi allows this unit to stay updated failry easily. $399 for Blu-ray movies, WiFi, decent web browsing, 40GB HD....not too bad.


----------



## iamrobk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Targo* /forum/post/13309310
> 
> 
> So far, which player has had the fewest bugs and smoothest release, especially in regards to firmware updates?
> 
> 
> Thanks



PS3 has been consistently reliable.


----------



## Dry Bones

I have a question regarding optical out and hdmi out for sound.


Reading the last handfuls of pages in this thread, all anyone seems to talk about is hdmi.


Is there a difference between having audio output from a blu-ray player to a audio receiver through hdmi or optical? Is hdmi better?


Sorry, kinda new to hdmi, I am used to digital optical for everything I connect for audio, I usually only use hdmi out for video.


Thanks for any info!


----------



## Donnie Eldridge

Hi-rez audio is only available on Blu-ray via HDMI and analog connections.


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Targo* /forum/post/13309310
> 
> 
> So far, which player has had the fewest bugs and smoothest release, especially in regards to firmware updates?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I would agree with the other sentiments that the ps3 is a great choice. The fact that it will continue to get updates and be the most popular bd player for the near future means that you will get a nice future proof player.


The only downside that people dislike are the DTS-HD-MA decoding (coming this summer?), and the lack of IR port (uses Bluetooth).


I feel that the free game demo's and trailers (among other PSN benefits) more than offset the detriments. The cherry on top will be if Sony releases a VOD service on PSN allowing us to rent movies in HD...


-Splints


----------



## Targo

My understanding is that the PS3 remote must be purchased separately. Is it a full featured remote?


Thanks


----------



## rr330i

Yamaha DPX-830 720p PJ

Integra 7.8 1.3 compliant AVR

Want a BD that bitstreams all.

Decent upconversion wouldn't hurt, or have an A3 for that.

Can wait for the newer players.

Btw, what's the benefit of a 2.0 player?


----------



## digitalmonkeyman

I see so many opinions and terrific info, I am somewhat confused, and I need help.


Here's my equipment;

Projector - Optoma H31, has DVI-I input, 1080i

Receiver - Pioneer VSX-D814, 6.1, has digital coax out and optical in and out

DVD - Denon DVD-1910, has digital optical and coax out, and DVI-D out


I want to upgrade to Blu-Ray, and am looking for a player that will, in this order of importance;

1. Make my picture look better using my current non-Blu DVD's

---(I can use a DVI-I to HDMI adapter on the PJ, right)?

2. Make my audio sound better using my current DVD's

3. Not spend a fortune ($300ish)

4. Allow for the most obsolete-proof player in two years

5. Am I dreaming?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## joffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digitalmonkeyman* /forum/post/13331830
> 
> 
> 2. Make my audio sound better using my current DVD's



how would it do that?


----------



## digitalmonkeyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joffer* /forum/post/13331863
> 
> 
> how would it do that?



I am unsure. I know you can upconvert the video signal, is there a way to do that with audio?

I'm just asking the question










Looking for guidance


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digitalmonkeyman* /forum/post/13331830
> 
> 
> I want to upgrade to Blu-Ray, and am looking for a player that will, in this order of importance;
> 
> 1. Make my picture look better using my current non-Blu DVD's



None of the Blu-ray players get particularily good reviews for standard DVDs.



> Quote:
> 2. Make my audio sound better using my current DVD's



There's no audio upconverting involved here. DVDs have DD and dts tracks. They'll sound the same regardless of where they are played. With Blu-ray audio, the issue is support for the high bit rate codecs such as TrueHD and dts-MA.



> Quote:
> 3. Not spend a fortune ($250 - $300)



That's the bottom end of the price range. You have to look pretty hard to find those prices and you won't get a future-proof player.



> Quote:
> 4. Allow for the most obsolete-proof player in two years



The Panasonic BD50 will be out soon. It is Profile 2.0 and will handle all audio formats internally and bitstream. Sony has a couple of "2.0 ready" players coming out later this year as well.



> Quote:
> 5. Am I dreaming?



Yeah, sort of.


----------



## digitalmonkeyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13331905
> 
> 
> Yeah, sort of.



Thought I might be.


Thank you for the help. I think I might just sit tight with what I currently own.


----------



## Shutterman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13331905
> 
> 
> The Panasonic BD50 will be out soon. It is Profile 2.0 and will handle all audio formats internally and bitstream. Sony has a couple of "2.0 ready" players coming out later this year as well.



I've read until my eyes bled, but I'm still not certain I understand the player's role vs. the receiver's (pre/pro) role in trying to get the latest lossless audio codecs.


If one has a receiver or pre/pro that is capable of internally decoding all the newest audio codecs, is there any need to wait on a Profile 2.0 player? (I suppose I should have prefaced that question by asking if there are any receivers out yet that can handle everything internally.)


-Thanks.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shutterman* /forum/post/13332220
> 
> 
> If one has a receiver or pre/pro that is capable of internally decoding all the newest audio codecs, is there any need to wait on a Profile 2.0 player?



Profile 2.0 is adds internet capability. If that doesn't matter to you, then you just need to make sure the audio capabilities of the player you buy match up properly with your receiver. A Panasonic BD30 needs a receiver with HDMI 1.3 and decoders for the new lossless formats. A PS3 won't work well with an older receiver that has analog inputs but no HDMI. No current players internally decode dts-MA. At present, the only way to enjoy dts-MA is with a player that can bitstream it to a receiver that can decode it.


The announced BD50 and Sony S550 are "complete" players, meaning they both decode and bitstream all of the new codecs and they have multichannel analog outputs (5.1 for the BD50 and 7.1 for the S550). These new players will work with pretty much any receiver.



> Quote:
> (I suppose I should have prefaced that question by asking if there are any receivers out yet that can handle everything internally.)



Yes. And, there are more every day. The Onkyo 605 is a popular choice for less than $400. But, there are lots of choices these days, depending on how much you want to spend, of course.


----------



## Shutterman

Many thanks, BIslander, for a nice and concise run-down on the situation. I do try and research things like this, but sometimes it can get overwhelming...especially if you haven't owned an audio system in some twenty years or so like I haven't. So much has changed! -Thanks again.


----------



## satin968

Guys, I have been reading posts in all these forums for over 2 hours and although I have gotten some good info....I am still confused about much of this stuff on which blu-ray player would be best for me.










My setup:

(1) Samsung 6088 with Onkyo 604 receiver(7.1 channel)

(2) Samsung 4253 with Onkyo 504 receiver


I am torn between the PS3 & both the BD-30 & 50. I am even considering getting 2 different players - a different one for each set-up.


I am fairly clear about the 'profiles' - but not about the audio - namely DTS-HD MA. Can someone tell me what that means? Is it true I can get it with the 2 Panasonics but not the PS3? Based on my set-up, will it matter to me? Will I lose or gain anything by having it (or not having it? ( Again, I am not even sure what it is or does).










So which player(s) should I get? I should say I don't play games but also don't care about that aspect. I would be using it to play movies. I also have a lot of SD movies I would like to play. I just want a good player and one that has good sound also. Someone please help...







Thanks


----------



## mdanderson

Are there any Blu-ray players that will play DVD Audio and SACDs? I really like my DVD Audio and SACD discs and I hate to have to get a 5.1 switcher and more cables. Thanks for any input.


Matt


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *satin968* /forum/post/13335887
> 
> 
> I am fairly clear about the 'profiles' - but not about the audio - namely DTS-HD MA. Can someone tell me what that means? Is it true I can get it with the 2 Panasonics but not the PS3? Based on my set-up, will it matter to me? Will I lose or gain anything by having it (or not having it? ( Again, I am not even sure what it is or does).



Better audio is one of the improvements with high definition media. Standard DVDs never had enough room for high quality sound. Dolby Digital and dts were developed as ways of shrinking the audio files to fit on films and discs. With Blu-ray discs, there's enough room for the real studio master sound track. These tracks can be placed on a disc as uncompressed PCM, which still takes up a lot of space, or with one of two lossless codecs. TrueHD is Dolby's version. dts-MA (Master Audio) is the dts version. Both of these codecs compress the original PCM to save space by removing some of the data. But, unlike the legacy DD and dts codecs, TrueHD and dts-MA decoding restores everything that was removed, meaning you get the original sound track back again at the end.


Disney uses uncompressed PCM quite often. Fox relies on dts-MA. Other studios vary in what they do. So, in order to make sure that you will be able to hear the best possible audio regardless of studio, you need a player/receiver combination that enables you to process all three types. No current players can decode dts-MA on their own. The only way to hear a dts-MA sound track, at present, is with a player that can bitstream it to a receiver that can decode it. That means HDMI 1.3 on both devices. The newly announced Panasonic BD50 and Sony S550 will have dts-MA decoders, can also bitstream to a matching receiver, and have multichannel analog outputs. With these players, you will be able to get at all of the new formats regardless of your receiver.


Does dts-MA matter? It depends on who you ask. Many of us hear significant improvement with lossless audio. Others reject the notion. But, most would agree the improvement is not as great as the video upgrade from SD to HD. Further, with Blu-ray, legacy Dolby Digital and dts are encoded at higher than usual bit rates are sound considerably better than what you hear on standard def DVDs. Those improved versions of DD and dts work over optical connections and do not require HDMI or multichannel analog cables. So, there's a middle ground on audio that may be plenty good enough.


The PS3 can handle uncompressed PCM and TrueHD, but not dts-MA. You need a receiver with HDMI 1.1. The Panasonic BD30 has no decoders, meaning you need a receiver with HDMI 1.3 and the proper decoders. The BD50 will work for everything.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdanderson* /forum/post/13336018
> 
> 
> Are there any Blu-ray players that will play DVD Audio and SACDs? I really like my DVD Audio and SACD discs and I hate to have to get a 5.1 switcher and more cables.



There are no universal players at this time. Some Panasonics play DVD-Audio. Some PS3s support SACD. There may be some other high priced players that support one format or the other.


I'm with you on the 5.1 analog switcher/cable hassles. But, that's going to unavoidable for me when I get the BD50 or S550 later this year.


----------



## satin968

Bislander, thanks for being the first to reply. I have to admit, most of what you said is above my head, but I appreciate the info.

I guess my question to you or others is - again based on what I have, which players would be better for me as far as PQ & sound? I have the Onkyo 504 & 604 receiver. So do they have the capability to play what you are talking about? You mentioned HDMI 1.1 & 1.3. Do my units have this? Will it make a difference in sound for me for what I have? PS3 or the Panny's?


Anyone with any thoughts or input? I would ask that the simpler the better.










I'm still not clear on what you mean by 'bitstream' and 'decode'....and suspect there are many others that don't either...







Thanks


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *satin968* /forum/post/13336790
> 
> 
> Bislander, thanks for being the first to reply. I have to admit, most of what you said is above my head, but I appreciate the info.
> 
> I guess my question to you or others is - again based on what I have, which players would be better for me as far as PQ & sound? I have the Onkyo 504 & 604 receiver. So do they have the capability to play what you are talking about? You mentioned HDMI 1.1 & 1.3. Do my units have this? Will it make a difference in sound for me for what I have? PS3 or the Panny's?
> 
> 
> Anyone with any thoughts or input? I would ask that the simpler the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not clear on what you mean by 'bitstream' and 'decode'....and suspect there are many others that don't either...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Your 504 lacks HDMI. With the 504 you can only get high bit rate audio from a player that does the decoding and attaches to your receiver using 5.1 or 7.1 analog connections. The PS3 doesn't have analog outputs and the BD30 can't do the decoding. So, neither of those players will work with the 504. Currently, there are no players that decode dts-MA. So, if you want to be able to access all three types of lossless audio, you will need to wait for a player like the BD50, which can decode everything and feed it out over multichannel analog outputs.


The 604 has HDMI 1.1. So, the PS3 is fine there, although you won't get dts-MA because the PS3 lacks that decoder. The BD30 is out because it requires a receiver with HDMI 1.3. Again, the BD50 seems like a better match for your receiver.


----------



## Tim Sly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13336168
> 
> 
> Does dts-MA matter? It depends on who you ask. Many of us hear significant improvement with lossless audio. Others reject the notion. But, most would agree the improvement is not as great as the video upgrade from SD to HD.



I saw it differently when I upgraded to HD. The sound improvement was much more of a surprising improvement than the video improvement! I was blown away by the sound on HD movies. The video was improved, but the sound was huge. I have heard others say the same thing.


Otherwise your post was very complete and really is a great summary of the topic.


----------



## smithb

Looking to maybe get into BR but have older technology for the present and sometime down the road (Denon 5803 receiver, Denon 2900 DVD player, Sharp 10K 720p projector). The Denon 2900 does well with DVDs so I don't need a new players to do it all. From what I read so far to get the best audio I will need to wait for something like the BD50 that can do all the decoding so I can use the 7.1 analog-in connections for amplification. When is the BD 50 slated to come out and what is the expected price?


From a video perspective my device only does 720p. I read once before that when receiving a 1080 signal projectors like mine will downgrade to 540p first (1080/2) and then upconvert to 720p. That obviously, doesn't sound like I would get much benefit over upconverting 480p to 720p. Anyone have any ideas on this?


Could be I'm missing out on another perspective in that movies won't be as highly compressed as DVD's. Therefore, even though I can't go 1080p the additional data would still be an improvement. Any feedback on that?


I won't be switching projectors for at least another four years or so. based on my equipment is it even worth it now? Others with 720p display devices care to comment on the improvement.


----------



## satin968

BIslander, thanks for that info. So, I guess in a nutshell, I should use the Panny BD50 for the 504 receiver and I have a choice of using it for the 604 - or I can go with the PS3 for the 604? Correct?


I'm still not clear what you mean by "decode dts-MA" but in terms of having it, is it something that you can really tell the difference on? For someone who wants a great sound, it is worth it to o ahead and get it? I know everythng is subjective, but can you tell the difference on a system that has it and one that does not?

Also, even if I use the PS3 on the 604, it still seems like there is something I am missing out on in terms of audio? Is that right?


Note: I did not realize my 504 did not have HDMI. It is now attached to a Sony 85 H and it sounds great. ( It's in my bedroom).


----------



## kevdc

Hi all, there's too much info around these threads to read and was hoping that I get an answer to my dilemma. I would like to purchase a blu ray player and currently my setup includes the Pioneer PDP-5010 1080p plasma and have an old Denon 3300 AVR receiver which does not have hdmi in/outs. My concern is getting the best picture quality including experiencing the new audio lossless codecs. If I purchase the panny 30 for example would this allow me to get the lossless audio codecs? What type of connections would I need? Or do I need to buy a brand new receiver? Thinking about the Onkyo 605. Also, I would like the player to "upconvert" standard dvd's and not sure whether a newer receiver would do a better job. I'm not sure if my KURO can upconvert and maybe I can get away with a cheaper Onkyo 605. Should I buy the Panny 30 or wait for the 50 or are there any other players that are better suited for my needs? Thanks!


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevdc* /forum/post/13339859
> 
> 
> Hi all, there's too much info around these threads to read and was hoping that I get an answer to my dilemma. I would like to purchase a blu ray player and currently my setup includes the Pioneer PDP-5010 1080p plasma and have an old Denon 3300 AVR receiver which does not have hdmi in/outs. My concern is getting the best picture quality including experiencing the new audio lossless codecs. If I purchase the panny 30 for example would this allow me to get the lossless audio codecs? What type of connections would I need? Or do I need to buy a brand new receiver? Thinking about the Onkyo 605. Also, I would like the player to "upconvert" standard dvd's and not sure whether a newer receiver would do a better job. I'm not sure if my KURO can upconvert and maybe I can get away with a cheaper Onkyo 605. Should I buy the Panny 30 or wait for the 50 or are there any other players that are better suited for my needs? Thanks!



If you purchase the BD30, a receiver upgrade would be required such as the Onkyo 605 connected via HDMI. This is because the BD30 does not decode any advanced audio. The player only bitstreams audio. If you plan on keeping your current receiver then you'd need to wait for the BD50 which does decode advanced audio and connect it via your analog inputs.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *satin968* /forum/post/13339293
> 
> 
> BIslander, thanks for that info. So, I guess in a nutshell, I should use the Panny BD50 for the 504 receiver and I have a choice of using it for the 604 - or I can go with the PS3 for the 604? Correct?



Correct.



> Quote:
> I'm still not clear what you mean by "decode dts-MA" but in terms of having it, is it something that you can really tell the difference on? For someone who wants a great sound, it is worth it to o ahead and get it? I know everythng is subjective, but can you tell the difference on a system that has it and one that does not?



All of these audio formats ranging from Dolby Digital to dts-MA are encoded when they are recorded on the disc. They have to be decoded in order to be played. Better players/receivers have more decoders for various types of formats. The PS3 is a fine player. But, it lacks a decoder for dts-MA.


As for whether dts-MA is worth it, it depends on who you ask. I hear a clear improvement with lossless audio. Many others do as well. But, some people reject the notion - saying there's little or no difference. I think the only way you can decide is to give it a try yourself. Unless you have to decide right away, wait until the BD50 comes out at the beginning of April. Get one and compare a movie listening to both the lossless and the legacy DD or dts tracks.



> Quote:
> Also, even if I use the PS3 on the 604, it still seems like there is something I am missing out on in terms of audio? Is that right?



The only thing you'll be missing is dts-MA. That's the only lossless format you get on releases from Fox studios. At this point in time, when players that can handle all audio formats are about to hit the market, it seems prudent to wait and give one of them a try. Of course, the PS3 gets rave reviews as a fast, reliable player. If the lack of dts-MA decoding is not a big deal, then it may be the way to go.


----------



## 3D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13336168
> 
> 
> Better audio is one of the improvements with high definition media. Standard DVDs never had enough room for high quality sound. Dolby Digital and dts were developed as ways of shrinking the audio files to fit on films and discs. With Blu-ray discs, there's enough room for the real studio master sound track. These tracks can be placed on a disc as uncompressed PCM, which still takes up a lot of space, or with one of two lossless codecs. TrueHD is Dolby's version. dts-MA (Master Audio) is the dts version. Both of these codecs compress the original PCM to save space by removing some of the data. But, unlike the legacy DD and dts codecs, TrueHD and dts-MA decoding restores everything that was removed, meaning you get the original sound track back again at the end.
> 
> 
> Disney uses uncompressed PCM quite often. Fox relies on dts-MA. Other studios vary in what they do. So, in order to make sure that you will be able to hear the best possible audio regardless of studio, you need a player/receiver combination that enables you to process all three types. No current players can decode dts-MA on their own. The only way to hear a dts-MA sound track, at present, is with a player that can bitstream it to a receiver that can decode it. That means HDMI 1.3 on both devices. The newly announced Panasonic BD50 and Sony S550 will have dts-MA decoders, can also bitstream to a matching receiver, and have multichannel analog outputs. With these players, you will be able to get at all of the new formats regardless of your receiver.
> 
> 
> Does dts-MA matter? It depends on who you ask. Many of us hear significant improvement with lossless audio. Others reject the notion. But, most would agree the improvement is not as great as the video upgrade from SD to HD. Further, with Blu-ray, legacy Dolby Digital and dts are encoded at higher than usual bit rates are sound considerably better than what you hear on standard def DVDs. Those improved versions of DD and dts work over optical connections and do not require HDMI or multichannel analog cables. So, there's a middle ground on audio that may be plenty good enough.
> 
> 
> The PS3 can handle uncompressed PCM and TrueHD, but not dts-MA. You need a receiver with HDMI 1.1. The Panasonic BD30 has no decoders, meaning you need a receiver with HDMI 1.3 and the proper decoders. The BD50 will work for everything.



Thank you so much for this explanation. I have been reading countless threads to educate myself on Blu-ray, and this is by far the most concise explanation in the simplest of terms. The only aspect I'm still unclear on is where DD+ and DTS-HD HR come into play. Is this just another way to refer to the upgraded legacy DD and Dts that you can get by simply using optical?


----------



## rr330i

3D, you can only get the DD or DTS from the optical.

you'll need hdmi or analog outs for lossless codecs.


btw, the DD and DTS will sound better from BR than DVD. At least that was my take on my HDDVD.


----------



## 3D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/13343299
> 
> 
> 3D, you can only get the DD or DTS from the optical.
> 
> you'll need hdmi or analog outs for lossless codecs.
> 
> 
> btw, the DD and DTS will sound better from BR than DVD. At least that was my take on my HDDVD.



Fair enough, but are DD+ and Dts-HD HR lossless codecs and, if so, how do they fit into BIslander's explanation of which HDMI version you need to receive them via bitstream?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3D* /forum/post/13343327
> 
> 
> Fair enough, but are DD+ and Dts-HD HR lossless codecs and, if so, how do they fit into BIslander's explanation of which HDMI version you need to receive them via bitstream?



DD+ and dts-HD HRA are lossy codecs encoded at higher bitrates than legacy DD and dts. They cannot be sent bitstream over toslink connections. So, they go hand-in-hand with TrueHD and dts-MA. Bitstream of DD+ and dts-HD HRA requires HDMI 1.3 and a matching player/receiver pairing.


----------



## 3D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13343410
> 
> 
> DD+ and dts-HD HRA are lossy codecs encoded at higher bitrates than legacy DD and dts. They cannot be sent bitstream over toslink connections. So, they go hand-in-hand with TrueHD and dts-MA. Bitstream of DD+ and dts-HD HRA requires HDMI 1.3 and a matching player/receiver pairing.



Thanks.


----------



## rr330i

3D, here is a little article, a bit old, but my help you understand the different audio codecs.
http://www.hometheatermag.com/advice...101/index.html


----------



## rr330i

To add to BIslander, you need hdmi1.3 to bitstream from a player to an AVR that can decode, or via hdmi1.1(or higher) from a player which will send LPCM(ie: ps3) to an AVR w/ hdmi 1.1 or higher. The BD50 and Sony550 are supposed to be the 1st players to decode and send DTS-MA via LPCM.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/13343299
> 
> 
> btw, the DD and DTS will sound better from BR than DVD. At least that was my take on my HDDVD.



HD DVD and Blu-ray are a little different on this front, although the end result is the same.


HD DVD discs usually have DD and dts tracks encoded at the legacy bit rates (448kbps for DD and 768kbps for dts), which are less than the maximum under the standards. But, if you play a TrueHD or dts-MA track on an HD DVD disc over toslink, the player transcodes the output to the maximum DD or dts bit rate (640kbps and 1.5mbps). So, with HD DVD, selecting the DD track on the disc will generally produce sound that matches what you hear on an SD DVD. But, selecting the lossless track will give you the higher bit rate transcode over an optical connection.


On Blu-ray, the DD and dts tracks are encoded at the higher rates. There are no legacy bit rate tracks at all. So, selecting a DD track on Blu-ray disc will give you the 640kbps version. If you select a TrueHD track when you are connected over optical, the player will use the 640kbps DD track instead.


As I say, the end result is much the same on both platforms. But, they get there in different ways.


----------



## free2day33611

Great info. I have a Denon 3805 AVR and a Denon 3910 DVD. Since I am not upgrading the AVR at this time, I need a player that decodes. So the BD50 fits since it has the decoding and I have the analog on the Denon 3805 (and the Denon Link for the 3910 for SACD and DVD-A). The only difference I see between the BD50 and the Sony S550 is 5.1 analogs for the BD50 and 7.1 analogs for the Sony S5500, correct? Will I notice much of a difference between 5.1 and 7.1? I was under the impression most of the material is in 5.1 anyway? The other question is would standard DVD's play better on the Denon 3910 or one of the Blue Ray machines?


----------



## rr330i

free2, do you have a 5.1 or 7.1 speaker setup? unless you have a 7.1(or plan on adding to your 5.1), you'd be fine w/ 5.1 out. But i'd like to see these units, not go by specs to see the analog outs before making a decision too.


----------



## free2day33611

I do have a 7.1 speaker set-up. I agree, I'd like to see the units also and hear some feedback from some review sources.


----------



## mdanderson

BIslander,

Thanks for the information on DVD Audio and SACDs. I may just put that part on hold and get a switcher somewhere down the road. I could at least enjoy the improvement in video and audio that Blu-ray offers.


----------



## 3D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/13343477
> 
> 
> 3D, here is a little article, a bit old, but my help you understand the different audio codecs.
> http://www.hometheatermag.com/advice...101/index.html



Great read. Thanks.


----------



## jumpy27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smithb* /forum/post/13338780
> 
> 
> Looking to maybe get into BR but have older technology for the present and sometime down the road (Denon 5803 receiver, Denon 2900 DVD player, Sharp 10K 720p projector). The Denon 2900 does well with DVDs so I don't need a new players to do it all. From what I read so far to get the best audio I will need to wait for something like the BD50 that can do all the decoding so I can use the 7.1 analog-in connections for amplification. When is the BD 50 slated to come out and what is the expected price?
> 
> 
> From a video perspective my device only does 720p. I read once before that when receiving a 1080 signal projectors like mine will downgrade to 540p first (1080/2) and then upconvert to 720p. That obviously, doesn't sound like I would get much benefit over upconverting 480p to 720p. Anyone have any ideas on this?
> 
> 
> Could be I'm missing out on another perspective in that movies won't be as highly compressed as DVD's. Therefore, even though I can't go 1080p the additional data would still be an improvement. Any feedback on that?
> 
> 
> I won't be switching projectors for at least another four years or so. based on my equipment is it even worth it now? Others with 720p display devices care to comment on the improvement.



Blu-ray movies will at the very least look as good as HD cable or satellite, and in most cases will blow away everything but live sporting events--depending upon the quality of the movie transfer.


----------



## Snipez

Aside from a PS3, would would be the best BD player in terms of upconverting?


Also is there a player equal to what the HD-A2 was in Toshibas lineup? In terms of performance value.


----------



## woots

I am waiting for Panasonic BD50.


It will have final blu ray spec (with the Ethernet port on the back, which bd30 lacks) I would have bought the bd30 already if not for this lack in the hardware. Basically with no inet connectivity BD30 cant possibly be firmware upgraded to 100% support the final blu ray spec, so come summertime you will be buying a BD50 (or similar) anyway. (if you want the inet interactive connectivity portion of the final blu ray spec)


Until then I am sticking to my Playstation 3... which since it has inet connectivity will be able to be fully upgraded to the last version of blu ray spec. It just last DTS HD MA decoding and lossless bistreaming. Otherwise.. playstation 3 is solid.


If you haven't bought one yet (didnt read whole thread) wait until final blu ray spec players come out.. or get a player that has wireless or ethernet connectivity (like playstation 3) so that it can be upgraded when time comes.


----------



## Alex solomon

I posted about this over the weekend but got no response and it's been driving me crazy. The sound output is too low with my PS3. I have to turn the volume to almost reference level to hear normal dialog. This same volume level is way too loud when I use my Toshiba XA2, Oppo 970 and my MP3 player so I know it can't be amp or speaker issue. The PS3 is only few days old. I went through the settings but found nothing for audio level setting. Anyone have a suggestion please? Should I return the PS3 and wait for the BD50?


----------



## watts2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alex solomon* /forum/post/13398155
> 
> 
> I posted about this over the weekend but got no response and it's been driving me crazy. The sound output is too low with my PS3. I have to turn the volume to almost reference level to hear normal dialog. This same volume level is way too loud when I use my Toshiba XA2, Oppo 970 and my MP3 player so I know it can't be amp or speaker issue. The PS3 is only few days old. I went through the settings but found nothing for audio level setting. Anyone have a suggestion please? Should I return the PS3 and wait for the BD50?



While playing a movie press the options button (triangle) and move to the speaker icon. You can then adjust the volumn to one of 5 steps.. -2,-1,0,1,2 I think this is sticky so if you are trying to level match to the XA2 I think it will remember the setting.


Marshall


----------



## Fit2Run

I am setting up a home theater with a *Pioneer PDP-5010 50" Plasma, Definitive Pionner Vsx92 Receiver, Mythos 8 for Left, Right, Center Speakers, Supercube 2 sub, Speakercraft AImEights* *Threes for Rear Speakers*,


I would like to get the PS3 but from what I understand I will be sacraficing sound quality compared to BD-30 (which I have in my kitchen) and BD 50 when it comes out. Is this correct. Since I am spending a good amount of money on my sound system I would like to get the most out of it. Or am I being over technical. (I am not technical at all, still learning)


I like the idea of PS3 for games which I will occasionally play, but I can also get Xbox 360 and standalone Blue ray (of course it would cost more)


I will be using most likely the harmony one which the PS3 does not work with without a adapter from Nykos (no big deal to purchase).


Please help as I have not an audio expert. Thanks.


----------



## jzoz01

seriously... you've started 3 threads in the last 3 days asking this same question.....


just look here ------> The real Official "Help a guy pick a Blu-Ray player" thread 



or here------> BD Player Audio Support Comparison


----------



## Fit2Run




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jzoz01* /forum/post/13398676
> 
> 
> seriously... you've started 3 threads in the last 3 days asking this same question.....
> 
> 
> just look here ------> The real Official "Help a guy pick a Blu-Ray player" thread
> 
> 
> 
> or here------> BD Player Audio Support Comparison



This is true cause I still can't decide based on the lack of information on the audio side. Seems PS3 fans do not take into consideration Audio. Thanks for the reminder. Ill reread those posts. Maybe I missed something.


----------



## ditch-digger

you have a panny 30 in your kitchen..??????



if so why the ps3 then....



i am lost here...


----------



## Ron Jones

The aspects to consider for the audio differences between using a Panasonic BD30 or BD50 versus a PS3 with your setup are:


1. Due to hardware limitations the PS3 cannot bitstream out the advanced lossless Dolby and DTS audio formats.


2. However the PS3 can internally decode the lossless Dolby audio (Dolby TrueHD) and output it to your AV Receiver via Linear PCM over the HDMI. Support for internal decoding of the DTS lossless audio (DTS HD-MA) is expected to be added via a firmware update to the PS3 in a few months. Thus with the PS3 your AV Receiver's decoding for the advanced audio formats would not be used as the decoding would have already have been performed withing the PS3.


3. In contrast the BD30 only bitstreams these advanced audio formats to your AV receiver where the decoding is performed. The BD50 allows either option, decoding within the BD player and output via LPCM, or bitream output.


4. Now the bottom line on which sounds better, having the decoding done within the BD player or within the AVR. If the docoder is correctly implemented (either within the BD player or the receiver) exactly the same PCM bit pattern will be produced. Therefore any difference in audio quality should not be a result of any difference in the decoded bit string. Rather it comes down primarily to a factor that can make small differences in the audio. Specifially, it is generally accepted that jitter (small timing errors in the spacing between digital bits) in the bit string being fed into the receiver's Digital-to-Analog Converter (i.e., DAC) can, if large enough, impact the audio quality of the analog output of the DAC. In the case of encoded audio (Dolby or DTS) being sent via bitstream to your receiver the jitter introduced over the HDMI between the BD player and the receiver is not as important since the receiver must have an internal decoder with its own timing source that will generate the bit positions of the decoded digital bit stream. Thus in this case the small timing errors between the BD player and the receiver won't directly result in equalivant jitter on the data stream going to the receiver's DAC. Now considering the alternative case where the Dolby and DTS decoding is being done within the BD player, any jitter introduced on the bit stream going over the HDMI interface to the AV receiver will be directly passed onto the input of the receiver's DAC unless the AV receiver includes internal data buffering and re-clocking of the data stream. Although such a de-jitter feature would be quite easy to implement, I'm not aware if any manufacturers that actually do it. Thus in theory passing an undecoded bit stream to the AV receiver from the BD player could result in slightly better sound quality. However, with your specific setup you may, or may not, be able to actually hear a difference.


----------



## Fit2Run

I hate to beat a dead horse...but I am housing the following and need to decide on the proper blue ray. (Yes I rad all the threads and I know it comes down to Bd-30 BD 50 PS3)


Pioneer pdp 5010 plasma (50")

Pionneer VSx92 Receiver

Mythos 8's for l,r & c

Supercube II

SpeakerCraft Aimeights Three


I know PS3 lacks certain decoding of sound, but since my receiver can do all types will PS3 bring out the best in my system or does Bd-30 or 50 make more sense.


Will I hear a difference between PS3 or bd-30/50 when all said in done with "my" system. Gaming is secondary but would be nice.


----------



## Fit2Run




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones* /forum/post/13398801
> 
> 
> The aspects to consider for the audio differences between using a Panasonic BD30 or BD50 versus a PS3 with your setup are:
> 
> 
> 1. Due to hardware limitations the PS3 cannot bitstream out the advanced lossless Dolby and DTS audio formats.
> 
> 
> 2. However the PS3 can internally decode the lossless Dolby audio (Dolby TrueHD) and output it to your AV Receiver via Linear PCM. Support for internal decoding of the DTS lossless audio (DTS HD-MA) is expected to be added via a firmware update to the PS3 in a few months. This with the PS3 your AV Receiver's decodes for the advanced audio formats would not be used as the decoded would have already have been performed with the PS3.
> 
> 
> 3. In contrast the BD30 only bitstreams these advanced audio formats to you AV receiver where the decoding is performed. The BD50 allows either option, decoding within the BD player and output via LPCM, or bitream output.
> 
> 
> 4. Now the bottom line on which sounds better, having the decoding done within the BD player or within the AVR. If the docoder is correctly implemented (either within the BD player or the receiver) exactly the same PCM bit pattern will be produced. Therefore any difference in audio quality should not be a result of any difference in the decoded bit string. Rather is comes down primarily to a factor that can make small differences in the audio. Specifially, it is generally accepted that jitter (small timing errors in the spacing between digital bits) in the bit string being fed into the receiver's Digital-to-Analog Converter (i.e., DAC) will impact the audio quality of the analog output of the DAC. In the case of encoded audio (Dolby or DTS) being set bitstream to your receiver the jitter introduced over the HDMI between the BD player and the receiver is not as important since the receiver must have an internal decoder with timing source that will generate the bit positions of the decoded digital bit stream. This small timing errors between the BD player and the receiver won't directly result in jitter on the data stream going to the receiver's DAC. Now considering the alternative case where the Dolby and DTS decoding is being done within the BD player, any jitter introduced on the bit streaming going over the HDMI interface to the AV receiver will be directly passed onto the input of the DAC unless the AV receiver includes internal data buffering and re-clocking of the data stream. Although is de-jitter feature would be quite easy to implement, I'm not aware if any manufacturers that actually do it. Thus in theory passing bit stream to the AV receiver from the BD player could result in slightly better sound quality. With you specific setup you may, or may not, be able to hear a difference.



So, are we saying bd 30 would sound fine with my current receiver cause my receiver will decode? Bd 50 does the decoding so it will sound fine also and in theory maybe better? and PS3 eventually will be upgraded as well to do the decoding so this will be in line with the Bd-50.


So all three are winners in my case? Bd 50 and PS3 being the best choice in theory? If PS3 gets upgraded.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fit2Run* /forum/post/13398539
> 
> 
> I am setting up a home theater with a *Pioneer PDP-5010 50" Plasma, Definitive Pionner Vsx92 Receiver, Mythos 8 for Left, Right, Center Speakers, Supercube 2 sub, Speakercraft AImEights* *Threes for Rear Speakers*,
> 
> 
> I would like to get the PS3 but from what I understand I will be sacraficing sound quality compared to BD-30 (which I have in my kitchen) and BD 50 when it comes out. Is this correct. Since I am spending a good amount of money on my sound system I would like to get the most out of it. Or am I being over technical. (I am not technical at all, still learning)
> 
> 
> I like the idea of PS3 for games which I will occasionally play, but I can also get Xbox 360 and standalone Blue ray (of course it would cost more)
> 
> 
> I will be using most likely the harmony one which the PS3 does not work with without a adapter from Nykos (no big deal to purchase).
> 
> 
> Please help as I have not an audio expert. Thanks.



With the receiver you own you would benefit from a blu-ray player that sends a signal bitstream to your receiver. Don't hold your breath about the DTS Master firmware update for the PS3. Your receiver already has that decoder built in.


----------



## Fit2Run




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/13399056
> 
> 
> With the receiver you own you would benefit from a blu-ray player that sends a signal bitstream to your receiver. Don't hold your breath about the DTS Master firmware update for the PS3. Your receiver already has that decoder built in.



So since my receiver already has that decoder built in does it matter what blue ray I get for sound?


----------



## BIslander

fit2run, at present, the PS3 will not give you lossless dts-MA tracks. (There's no guarantee that will ever happen.) On discs where dts-MA is the only lossless option (all Fox titles, for example), you will be limited to the DTS core, which is still considerably better than DTS. But, it's not lossless. The difference should be discernable on your equipment. But, and this is a very big but, only you can decide whether that improvement matters. With uncompressed PCM and TrueHD, the PS3 will give you the same quality as the other players you are considering. If you have a decent AV shop in your area, see if you can set up a comparison of dts-MA and DTS core on equipment similar to yours.


----------



## Fit2Run




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13399306
> 
> 
> fit2run, at present, the PS3 will not give you lossless dts-MA tracks. (There's no guarantee that will ever happen.) On discs where dts-MA is the only lossless option (all Fox titles, for example), you will be limited to the DTS core, which is still considerably better than DTS. But, it's not lossless. The difference should be discernable on your equipment. But, and this is a very big but, only you can decide whether that improvement matters. With uncompressed PCM and TrueHD, the PS3 will give you the same quality as the other players you are considering. If you have a decent AV shop in your area, see if you can set up a comparison of dts-MA and DTS core on equipment similar to yours.



Thanks for the reply.


----------



## 3D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fit2Run* /forum/post/13399288
> 
> 
> So since my receiver already has that decoder built in does it matter what blue ray I get for sound?




I could be wrong about this, but I think it could matter when dealing with extras such as PIP. I've read on here numerous times that if you're big on extras, get a player with internal decoding.


----------



## rr330i

sony350 will bitstream all and will be upgradable to spec 2.0.

extras w/in PIP are not in the lossless codecs, so if bitstream to AVR in Lossless, you will not hear sound from the PIP, you'll have to listen to movie in the lossy core.

At least that's how i understand it.

Fit, how about this question... do you want your receiver to read "Multichannel" or "TRUEHD"?


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fit2Run* /forum/post/13398719
> 
> 
> This is true cause I still can't decide based on the lack of information on the audio side. Seems PS3 fans do not take into consideration Audio. Thanks for the reminder. Ill reread those posts. Maybe I missed something.



What problems?

I run my PS3 @ 1080p/24 with 7.1 uncompressed. Can't get better than that.(inluding bitstreamed trueHD audio since I can't hear a bit of difference)


----------



## Fit2Run




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/13399567
> 
> 
> sony350 will bitstream all and will be upgradable to spec 2.0.
> 
> extras w/in PIP are not in the lossless codecs, so if bitstream to AVR in Lossless, you will not hear sound from the PIP, you'll have to listen to movie in the lossy core.
> 
> At least that's how i understand it.
> 
> Fit, how about this question... do you want your receiver to read "Multichannel" or "TRUEHD"?



I could care less about PIP. what is Multichannel? and I prefer TrueHD. I have no idea? All I know is when I buy blue movies I want to be able to hear the most out of the DVD as I can.


----------



## Fit2Run




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *E-A-G-L-E-S* /forum/post/13399590
> 
> 
> What problems?
> 
> I run my PS3 @ 1080p/24 with 7.1 uncompressed. Can't get better than that.(inluding bitstreamed trueHD audio since I can't hear a bit of difference)



What receiver you running. ANd from what I Know PS3 cant send bitstream. or can it as long as it is uncompressed?


----------



## namechamps

You seem to be confused about internal decoding vs bitstream.


Internal Decoding - audio is decoded in the player. It is sent as LPCM to any HDMI AVR.


Bitstream - audio is sent as raw data to AVR. AVR does the decoding. AVR must be HDMI v1.3.


Your AVR is HDMI v1.3. It can decode all used codecs (DD, DTS, DT-HD, DTS-HD:MA, TrueHD, DD+).


All you need for perfect audio is a player that can bitstream. Since you spent good money on the AVR you might as well put it to good use. The DMP-BD30 can't decode anything (except DD & DTS). It can however bitstream all the codec to your AVR (which can decode them).



The DMP-BD50 or PS3 will not offer any "improved" audio. At best they would be equal to DMP-BD30. The DMP-BD50 adds internal decoding (for people who aren't as lucky to own a top of line HDMI v1.3 AVR) but you won't be using that. So from audio standpoint it is identical to DMP-BD30.


As another poster stated LPCM is subject to jitter. It may be slight or non existent but since you ALREADY HAVE an HDMI v1.3 why take the chance. Bitstream allows the AVR to use it's internal clock for decoding. Once again the DMP-BD30 or any player that can bitstream avoids the whole issue. You paid serious $$$ for an HDMI v1.3 AVR why not use it to it's full potential?


The PS3 "may" gain DTS-HD:MA "soon" but it maybe longer than people are guessing. If Sony needs to drop the price of PS3 this fall (because Wii & 360 drop in price) the PS3 could be substantially the lowest priced BD player again. Adding DTS-HD:MA support would only make the problem worse. Nobody really knows it or when the PS3 gains DTS-HD:MA support.

The DMP-BD30 does everything you need for audio standpoint. Why get PS3? The DMP-BD50 doesn't improve audio so why wait and pay more for same performance?


Solution:

1) Buy a DMP-BD30

2) Set it to bitstream everything

3) Enjoy 100% of BD discs in highest possible audio.


One small caveat: The DMP-BD30 doesn't support BD-Live. This is downloading content from internet. IMHO BD-Live is not really that great of a feature and I haven't seen any BD-Live content that makes me change my mind yet. If this is something you care about the DMP-BD50 would be better option.


----------



## BIslander

My pleasure. The only other thing I can add is about my personal experience. I am not an audiophile, but I appreciate good sound. I prefer SACD and DVD-Audio to redbook CD and legacy DTS 5.1, for example. I sat on the HD media sidelines until HD DVD players dropped below $200. I happened to hear a TrueHD track transcoded to DD at 640kbps on a friend's budget theater system and the improvement from DD at the usual 448kbps was remarkable. My receiver does not have HDMI and I need a player with 5.1 analog outs to get lossless audio, which was part of the reason I wasn't jumping into the HD DVD/Blu-ray war. But, with player prices down to a very affordable level and the audio quality of the DD transcode, I went ahead and bought an HD-A3. TrueHD sounds cleaner and more detailed to me. But, I've never regretted the purchase, even without losssless audio and HD DVD's demise. As for Blu-ray, I am waiting for the BD50 or Sony's S550. When a player costs $500 or more, I want the best audio it can provide.


----------



## namechamps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *E-A-G-L-E-S* /forum/post/13399590
> 
> 
> What problems?
> 
> I run my PS3 @ 1080p/24 with 7.1 uncompressed. Can't get better than that.(inluding bitstreamed trueHD audio since I can't hear a bit of difference)



PS3 can't bitstream TrueHD tracks.

What about tracks (Fox) that are ONLY DTS-HD:MA?


----------



## Fit2Run




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *namechamps* /forum/post/13399825
> 
> 
> You seem to be confused about internal decoding vs bitstream.
> 
> 
> Internal Decoding - audio is decoded in the player. It is sent as LPCM to any HDMI AVR.
> 
> 
> Bitstream - audio is sent as raw data to AVR. AVR does the decoding. AVR must be HDMI v1.3.
> 
> 
> Your AVR is HDMI v1.3. It can decode all used codecs (DD, DTS, DT-HD, DTS-HD:MA, TrueHD, DD+).
> 
> 
> All you need for perfect audio is a player that can bitstream. Since you spent good money on the AVR you might as well put it to good use. The DMP-BD30 can't decode anything (except DD & DTS). It can however bitstream all the codec to your AVR (which can decode them).
> 
> 
> 
> The DMP-BD50 or PS3 will not offer any "improved" audio. At best they would be equal to DMP-BD30. The DMP-BD50 adds internal decoding (for people who aren't as lucky to own a top of line HDMI v1.3 AVR) but you won't be using that. So from audio standpoint it is identical to DMP-BD30.
> 
> 
> As another poster stated LPCM is subject to jitter. It may be slight or non existent but since you ALREADY HAVE an HDMI v1.3 why take the chance. Bitstream allows the AVR to use it's internal clock for decoding. Once again the DMP-BD30 or any player that can bitstream avoids the whole issue. You paid serious $$$ for an HDMI v1.3 AVR why not use it to it's full potential?
> 
> 
> The PS3 "may" gain DTS-HD:MA "soon" but it maybe longer than people are guessing. If Sony needs to drop the price of PS3 this fall (because Wii & 360 drop in price) the PS3 could be substantially the lowest priced BD player again. Adding DTS-HD:MA support would only make the problem worse. Nobody really knows it or when the PS3 gains DTS-HD:MA support.
> 
> The DMP-BD30 does everything you need for audio standpoint. Why get PS3? The DMP-BD50 doesn't improve audio so why wait and pay more for same performance?
> 
> 
> Solution:
> 
> 1) Buy a DMP-BD30
> 
> 2) Set it to bitstream everything
> 
> 3) Enjoy 100% of BD discs in highest possible audio.
> 
> 
> One small caveat: The DMP-BD30 doesn't support BD-Live. This is downloading content from internet. IMHO BD-Live is not really that great of a feature and I haven't seen any BD-Live content that makes me change my mind yet. If this is something you care about the DMP-BD50 would be better option.



You summed it up REAL well. MY decision now can be made with clarity. THANK SO MUCH.


Next question is then do I keep my XBOX 360 (no hdmi) and deal with it or do I drop a few $$$ and get 360 with HDMI. Or do I PS3 just for gaming. Im freakin' crazy.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *namechamps* /forum/post/13399834
> 
> 
> PS3 can't bitstream TrueHD tracks.
> 
> What about tracks (Fox) that are ONLY DTS-HD:MA?




Never said it could.

Fox has many issues. But do those discs have NO other options for audio? Could you not matrix 5.1 dolby?


Also, "perfect audio"? So you are saying it is clearly superior and that he will be able to hear the difference?


----------



## Fit2Run

The other thing is I Have BD-30 in my kitchen on a 40" LCD no surround sound. Should I just take that BD-30 and move it and buy PS3 for that room. Makes sense. But then I got to play PS3 in my Dining room. Bummer.


----------



## rr330i

you need a bluray in your kitchen on a 40" LCD w/ no surround?


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fit2Run* /forum/post/13399622
> 
> 
> I could care less about PIP. what is Multichannel? and I prefer TrueHD. I have no idea? All I know is when I buy blue movies I want to be able to hear the most out of the DVD as I can.



When the BD player sends audio via LPCM, your receiver will show Multichannel on its screen. When it sends the audio via Bitstream, the AVR will decode and show either TRUEHD, or DD plus, or DTS MA, or whatever is it doing, not just passing thru multichannel.


----------



## Fit2Run




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/13400061
> 
> 
> you need a bluray in your kitchen on a 40" LCD w/ no surround?



I dont NEED anything of the sort. But I prefer it. My Kitchen is open to my dining room and the TV is above the fireplace on a full motion mount so I can watch it in the kitchen or Dining room. It is mainly used for my daughter to watch tv when she plays or eats.


----------



## rr330i

Take the bd-30 and put it in your HT or media room and see how you like it.

Dont buy anything till you can make that decision.

Is your daughter watching a good amount of BD in your kitchen? Will a regular DVD work there?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Fox has many issues. But do those discs have NO other options for audio? Could you not matrix 5.1 dolby?



Most Fox releases have dts-MA as their only lossless option. Matrixing legacy DD 5.1 is hardly the same.



> Quote:
> Also, "perfect audio"? So you are saying it is clearly superior and that he will be able to hear the difference?



Yes, it is clearly better in the opinion of many. Each of us has to decide how much better and whether the improvement is worth it.


----------



## Fit2Run




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/13400423
> 
> 
> Take the bd-30 and put it in your HT or media room and see how you like it.
> 
> Dont buy anything till you can make that decision.
> 
> Is your daughter watching a good amount of BD in your kitchen? Will a regular DVD work there?



My daughter is 3 1/2. Don't think she can tell the difference yet.







The tv in the kitchen is mainly for casual watching and for her movies during the day. We will then move to the Home Media room at night (once it is installed 3 weeks). I can easily by just a regular DVD player in the meantime for $79.00 and be done with this whole charade. and wait it out to see if PS3 gets upgraded. Im just itching to play baseball THE SHOW. Im a kid at heart.


Thanks for the option.


----------



## rr330i

and for the kitchen, w/ no formal audio, you can pick up a used BD, one that doesnt need to pass any fancy audio, or at least just wait till the fall, maybe pick up a deal.


But i'm like you, w/ a 42panny in the kitchen sitting room, but hooked to a sony DVD via hdmi. When i want to watch a movie, i move to the HT.


----------



## Fit2Run




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/13401245
> 
> 
> and for the kitchen, w/ no formal audio, you can pick up a used BD, one that doesnt need to pass any fancy audio, or at least just wait till the fall, maybe pick up a deal.
> 
> 
> But i'm like you, w/ a 42panny in the kitchen sitting room, but hooked to a sony DVD via hdmi. When i want to watch a movie, i move to the HT.



Seems the most sensible at this point. Oh how I wish PS3 would decode.


----------



## abruskin

I bought a Samsung HL-S56887W 56" 1080P DLP HDTV at CC back on 1/15/07 for under $1,700 inc. tax







(which at the time was a great deal).


I bought the Toshiba HD-A35 1080p (24 frames per sec.), which offers the 5.1 channel analog output and high-bit rate audio up to 7.1, back on 1/22/08 for $270 inc tax from CC







(another great deal). Now I was ready for my next big purchase....HTIB.


However, exactly 30 days after my purchase of the HD-A35, I open the Wallstreet to find that Toshiba is stopping HD







. So, one of the few lucky ones I am sure







, I returned my HD-A35.


My questions for the experts:

1) What is a comparable Blu Ray in quality and/or price (I really liked the 7.1 capability - I am sure that will cost a fortune in Blu Ray)?

2) Do they make or do you have knowledge of a HTIB that includes a Blu Ray?


----------



## John_Texas

I have just completed my home theater room and I am now ready to buy a Blu-Ray Player but I am not sure what to get. Please help I have a new Sony VPL-VW60 projector and a Stewart Screen along with a Denon AVR-3808CI receiver and Klipsch 7-1 set of Speakers. Now I am trying to decide on the blu-ray player. I see the Pioneer Elite for $1,000 but I would think I would not have to spend that kind of money to get full advantage of my system.


Please give me some help and advice on which player to get.


Thanks to everyone that replies.


John


----------



## Fit2Run




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John_Texas* /forum/post/13405057
> 
> 
> I have just completed my home theater room and I am now ready to buy a Blu-Ray Player but I am not sure what to get. Please help I have a new Sony VPL-VW60 projector and a Stewart Screen along with a Denon AVR-3808CI receiver and Klipsch 7-1 set of Speakers. Now I am trying to decide on the blu-ray player. I see the Pioneer Elite for $1,000 but I would think I would not have to spend that kind of money to get full advantage of my system.
> 
> 
> Please give me some help and advice on which player to get.
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone that replies.
> 
> 
> John



John I am using the Panasonic BD-30 right now and it is awesome. I have had no problems. There are threads on here that will claim it is the best BD for now. Quite honestly even when the new ones come out that are 2.0 BD live it really does not matter if you have the proper receiver which can decode. You can get the panny for $499 retail or on line in the low $400's. If you like gaming and audio is not as relevant then PS3 is a steal for $399.


----------



## luclin999

Due to my current setup (no HDMI audio input, desire for a single remote for all functions and no interest in gaming) the PS3 is not up for consideration. Please do not reply to this post to try to convince me to change my mind on this.


What I am looking at are the current stand alone Blu players which can be had for $400 (preferably less).


My primary criteria are that the device be as dependable as possible given the relatively early stage of the technology, have internal HD audio decoding and 5.1 analog audio output, be updateable via Ethernet connection, and of course play Blu-ray movies.


My secondary issues are responsiveness, bootup/loading speed and SD upconversion quality.


I realize that given the price range and current state of the technology, I will probably not get everything I want and will have to make some compromises.


I am also willing to consider refurbished units if retailer is respectable and the price (after adding an additional warranty) is significantly lower than the current pricing for "new" units.


As I do not personally know anyone who currently owns a Blu player, I am asking people here to help me weigh the pros and cons of each.


So far my list includes:

*Samsung BD-P 1400:*

Negative:

Positive: Refurb units available for less than $250

*Sharp BD-HP20U:*

Negative: No Ethernet jack

Positive:

*BDP-S300:*

Negative: No internal HD decoder, no Ethernet jack

Positive: refurb units available for under $300

*Samsung BD-UP5000:*

Negative: Slightly over the price range, only decodes 2 channel HD internally,

Positive: Reon processor for better SD picture, plays HD DVDs,

*Panasonic BD10A*

Negative: No Ethernet jack.

Positive:


Can anyone add their opinions/comments about the players listed?


Are there any other players in the less than $400 price range (including refurb units) which I am missing?


----------



## Nosferax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *luclin999* /forum/post/13410534
> 
> 
> Due to my current setup (no HDMI audio input, desire for a single remote for all functions and no interest in gaming) the PS3 is not up for consideration. Please do not reply to this post to try to convince me to change my mind on this.
> 
> 
> What I am looking at are the current stand alone Blu players which can be had for $400 (preferably less).
> 
> 
> My primary criteria are that the device be as dependable as possible given the relatively early stage of the technology, have internal HD audio decoding and 5.1 analog audio output, be updateable via Ethernet connection, and of course play Blu-ray movies.
> 
> 
> My secondary issues are responsiveness, bootup/loading speed and SD upconversion quality.
> 
> 
> I realize that given the price range and current state of the technology, I will probably not get everything I want and will have to make some compromises.
> 
> 
> I am also willing to consider refurbished units if retailer is respectable and the price (after adding an additional warranty) is significantly lower than the current pricing for "new" units.
> 
> 
> As I do not personally know anyone who currently owns a Blu player, I am asking people here to help me weigh the pros and cons of each.
> 
> 
> So far my list includes:
> 
> *Samsung BD-P 1400:*
> 
> Negative:
> 
> Positive: Refurb units available for less than $250
> 
> *Sharp BD-HP20U:*
> 
> Negative: No Ethernet jack
> 
> Positive:
> 
> *BDP-S300:*
> 
> Negative: No internal HD decoder, no Ethernet jack
> 
> Positive: refurb units available for under $300
> 
> *Samsung BD-UP5000:*
> 
> Negative: Slightly over the price range, only decodes 2 channel HD internally,
> 
> Positive: Reon processor for better SD picture, plays HD DVDs,
> 
> 
> Can anyone add their opinions/comments about the players listed?
> 
> 
> Are there any other players in the less than $400 price range (including refurb units) which I am missing?



Try to find a Panny BD10A or wait for the BD50 or the Sony S500 but it won't be sub $400. Forget about the combo since HD DVD is dead anyway.


Now i'm not recommanding this to you because I know you said you didn't want a PS3 but for me I went with it (the PS3) and will buy a new amp that accept pcm via hdmi and be done with it. My pio AV receiver is getting old and i can't watch an explosion on screen without its fan kicking in. The stand alone are a bit too pricey for what they do and I love the media center function of the PS3 with the media streaming and all... So i'll probably get one of the ES receiver from Sony or a Yamaha.


----------



## bobwalton

Which BD player is right for me?


I have:


56" JVC HD-ILA

Onkyo 804

JBL Studios around and a Polk 12" sub

I currently have an Oppo upscaling DVD player, but I was looking to go Blu-ray.


I was considering just buying a PS3, but I really do not like the fact that it can't be used out of the box with my Logitech Harmony remote and even if I buy the off brand IR remote, I still can't control the power of the PS3. I am just not sure where to go from there. I do not plan on upgrading to 7.1 at any time soon, so that is not much of a point to be concerned about. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## luclin999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosferax* /forum/post/13410737
> 
> 
> Try to find a Panny BD10A or wait for the BD50 or the Sony S500 but it won't be sub $400.



Thank you. I missed the Panasonic player.



> Quote:
> Forget about the combo since HD DVD is dead anyway.



Well, since I already own about 30 HD DVDs the option for an all-in-one player would be a bonus but since I own two HD stand alone players it's not a terribly important item on my list.



> Quote:
> Now i'm not recommanding this to you because I know you said you didn't want a PS3 but for me I went with it (the PS3) and will buy a new amp that accept pcm via hdmi and be done with it. My pio AV receiver is getting old and i can't watch an explosion on screen without its fan kicking in. The stand alone are a bit too pricey for what they do and I love the media center function of the PS3 with the media streaming and all... So i'll probably get one of the ES receiver from Sony or a Yamaha.



Right now my old receiver is still up to the task of driving the sound for my (small) theater. Since I don't want to spend over $1000 (player + the receiver I would want) just to put Blu-Ray into the equipment rack right now, this eliminates the PS3 altogether.


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobwalton* /forum/post/13410763
> 
> 
> Which BD player is right for me?
> 
> 
> I have:
> 
> 
> 56" JVC HD-ILA
> 
> Onkyo 804
> 
> JBL Studios around and a Polk 12" sub
> 
> I currently have an Oppo upscaling DVD player, but I was looking to go Blu-ray.
> 
> 
> I was considering just buying a PS3, but I really do not like the fact that it can't be used out of the box with my Logitech Harmony remote and even if I buy the off brand IR remote, I still can't control the power of the PS3. I am just not sure where to go from there. I do not plan on upgrading to 7.1 at any time soon, so that is not much of a point to be concerned about. Any suggestions are appreciated.



If the remote and analog inputs are the biggest issues, than wait for the Panny BD-50 coming out. It'll decode the latest codecs and send them out on the analog outs and you don't have to worry about the remote.


There are more expensive solutions like a denon or Pioneer, but it's up to you if that extra cash is worth it or not.


-Splints


----------



## splinters

Try the Help A Guy Choose a BD player thread . Stickys are your friend.










-Splints


----------



## luclin999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *splinters* /forum/post/13410896
> 
> 
> Try the Help A Guy Choose a BD player thread . Stickys are your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Splints



That was where I received some of the information I have so far. Now I am asking people for their first hand experiences with specific machines.


----------



## bobwalton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *splinters* /forum/post/13410878
> 
> 
> If the remote and analog inputs are the biggest issues, than wait for the Panny BD-50 coming out. It'll decode the latest codecs and send them out on the analog outs and you don't have to worry about the remote.
> 
> 
> There are more expensive solutions like a denon or Pioneer, but it's up to you if that extra cash is worth it or not.
> 
> 
> -Splints



Sorry for my lack of knowledge here, but if I buy a current blu-ray player or PS3 and hook it up to my Onkyo reciever (HDMI 1.1), what will I loose? I am so unclear on this, it is making my head spin.


----------



## rr330i

w/ an onkyo avr w/ hdmi 1.1 you'll need the signal passed via LPCM.

DO NOT look at a BD player that only sends the signal via bitstream(you'd need hdmi 1.3 for that).

The PS3 is good for that, or the Pioneer BD50 or sony550.


LPCM = player does processing for advanced codecs

Bitstream = AVR needs to do the processing, hence 1.3


----------



## bobwalton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/13411384
> 
> 
> w/ an onkyo avr w/ hdmi 1.1 you'll need the signal passed via LPCM.
> 
> DO NOT look at a BD player that only sends the signal via bitstream(you'd need hdmi 1.3 for that).
> 
> The PS3 is good for that, or the Pioneer BD50 or sony550.
> 
> 
> LPCM = player does processing for advanced codecs
> 
> Bitstream = AVR needs to do the processing, hence 1.3



So my best, currently available option would be a PS3 or to wait for the Sony or Panny to come out in spring/summer? Dang, I don't think I can wait that long.


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobwalton* /forum/post/13411325
> 
> 
> Sorry for my lack of knowledge here, but if I buy a current blu-ray player or PS3 and hook it up to my Onkyo reciever (HDMI 1.1), what will I loose? I am so unclear on this, it is making my head spin.



What you lose is the ability to bitstream the lossless codecs to your AVR for decoding and playing.


You can use the ps3, but the only limitation is DTS-HD-MA will not be fully decoded and that you will only get the 1.5Mbps DTS-core for sound.


Earlier you mentioned the remote issue, this would also still apply which is why I would recommend a player that can decode all the lossless codecs (Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD-MA) and send them as LPCM to your AVR (which it can handle) for lossless audio.


In all honesty it really depends on how nice of a speaker setup you have. The nicer the setup, the more likely lossless is relevant.


Hope that helps!


-Splints


----------



## rr330i

I was about to jump on a PS3, but i just picked up a new AVR, integra 7.8.

So now i have to wait... cant be buyin new stuff every week ya know.

My HD-A3 will have to entertain me a bit longer.

These BD players seem finicky, and aren't fully loaded... still waiting for BD live and spec 2.0. I'll wait till this summer for the newer players and see the reviews, and when there is some supply. What the hell happend to all the players? Damn wierd.


So yes bob, a PS3 would suit you fine!


----------



## patrickvo

I would wait for the BD50.


----------



## bobwalton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *splinters* /forum/post/13411477
> 
> 
> What you lose is the ability to bitstream the lossless codecs to your AVR for decoding and playing.
> 
> 
> You can use the ps3, but the only limitation is DTS-HD-MA will not be fully decoded and that you will only get the 1.5Mbps DTS-core for sound.
> 
> 
> Earlier you mentioned the remote issue, this would also still apply which is why I would recommend a player that can decode all the lossless codecs (Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD-MA) and send them as LPCM to your AVR (which it can handle) for lossless audio.
> 
> 
> In all honesty it really depends on how nice of a speaker setup you have. The nicer the setup, the more likely lossless is relevant.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> -Splints



The speaker setup is a bit aged I must admit, probably 5 or 6 years old at least. The fronts are JBL Studio Series II 3 ways on nice Lovan metal stands. The rears are the two way equivalents on matching Lovan stands and the center is the matching Studio Series II center. I had a matching JBL sub for a long time, but the amp died a couple of months ago, so I went with a bigger, more powerful Polk 12". Not the best, not the worst setup. I am not sure if a setup such as this could decifer the difference in the audio formats. Maybe some of you would know.


I guess if the PS3 can send the right form of the HD audio to my AVR (onboard decoders with teh PS3) then I should just get it.


----------



## bobwalton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/13411384
> 
> 
> w/ an onkyo avr w/ hdmi 1.1 you'll need the signal passed via LPCM.
> 
> DO NOT look at a BD player that only sends the signal via bitstream(you'd need hdmi 1.3 for that).
> 
> The PS3 is good for that, or the Pioneer BD50 or sony550.
> 
> 
> LPCM = player does processing for advanced codecs
> 
> Bitstream = AVR needs to do the processing, hence 1.3



What about the Sony S500? That one says it does multichannel LPCM. Seems a bit pricey though with the new models due to come out in the summer/fall.


----------



## luclin999

The Panasonic BD-50, eh?


I have to admit that from it's proposed stats it looks to be able to do just about everything I want.


However it will probably be 2-4 months before these are available.


Any idea what is the "best guess" of the street price for this player once it is out?


----------



## John_Texas

So not worth it spending the money for the Pioneer Elite?


----------



## abruskin

Please see my post at post 661:


But my Q's are:


My questions for the experts:

1) What is a comparable Blu Ray in quality and/or price (I really liked the 7.1 capability - I am sure that will cost a fortune in Blu Ray)?

2) Do they make or do you have knowledge of a HTIB that includes a Blu Ray?


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobwalton* /forum/post/13412098
> 
> 
> What about the Sony S500? That one says it does multichannel LPCM. Seems a bit pricey though with the new models due to come out in the summer/fall.



I'd opt for the PS3 being it'll be 2.0 and less than the S500(which still can't send LPCM for DTS MA).

Or just wait for the S550.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=980672


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abruskin* /forum/post/13413863
> 
> 
> Please see my post at post 661:
> 
> 
> But my Q's are:
> 
> 
> My questions for the experts:
> 
> 1) What is a comparable Blu Ray in quality and/or price (I really liked the 7.1 capability - I am sure that will cost a fortune in Blu Ray)?
> 
> 2) Do they make or do you have knowledge of a HTIB that includes a Blu Ray?



Equal to an HD A35... panny BD50 or Sony S550.

HTIB include Blu Ray??? none that i know of. But really, why would you?


----------



## underdog57

Good guess would be may release....


A couple 2.0 sony's are coming out.

I've been looking into getting refurb or used 1.0 , 1.1 profile player .

But am thinking , best to wait and buy one fully complient machine. A Good playing machine.

bob


----------



## rr330i

Panasonic list @ $599, Q2 2008?

Sony 550 list @ $499, Q3 2008?
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=980672 


btw, luclin, i checked out your HT, very cool job on a tight budget!

How far are you sitting from your 720p?(approx 8ft?) I was thinking of 2rows, and my front would would be about 7-8ft.


----------



## bobwalton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/13416888
> 
> 
> I'd opt for the PS3 being it'll be 2.0 and less than the S500(which still can't send LPCM for DTS MA).
> 
> Or just wait for the S550.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=980672



Yeah, that makes sense. That seems like a long time to wait, but I guess I might just have to. The PS3 is tempting but it doen't look like it supports any of the DTS codecs. I did see the S500 for $599, which still seems pricey as it is not even ver 1.1.


----------



## Fit2Run




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobwalton* /forum/post/13417523
> 
> 
> Yeah, that makes sense. That seems like a long time to wait, but I guess I might just have to. The PS3 is tempting but it doen't look like it supports any of the DTS codecs. I did see the S500 for $599, which still seems pricey as it is not even ver 1.1.



The BD-30 Blue ray would be fine if you Receiver is capable of decoding. Otherwise wait for the Bd-50. PS3 is very tempting but for my 4k speaker receiver system Ill go with the Bd-30 for now.


----------



## phorts

Ok, my HT is nearly complete. Got the following:


TV: PDP-5080HD

STB: SA8300HD HD Cable

Game: Xbox 360 and Wii

AVR: Onkyo TX-SR605

5.1 Setup - Polk Audio RM6900 + CSW 250w Sub

New Entertainment Stand


And then this horrid, crappy old SDDVD/VHS Combo Player just ruining the whole scene. I've already warned the GF that the VHS's are history and i'm getting a new component (or two) to replace it.


What I need:


2 Channel Audio Player: CDs, MP3s, SACD, etc

SDDVD Player: HDMI out would be nice, Upconversion nice for when I get a 1080p TV in the futre, but that's pretty much it

BD Player: My AVR can decode the new HD audio codecs, so having one that has it onboard is not an issue.



So, My question is:


Should I buy a separate 2 Channel Audio Player and then get a BD player for my BD/DVD? Or a CD/DVD Player and a BD Player for just BD's? What's the best way to go about it?


I'm just not sure about all the audio codecs, formats, upconversion quality, etc, etc... and of course.. $$. I dont want to buy 3 separate components when I can get one or two that would be perfectly suitable.


Another main concern of mine is that I dont want to burn out the drive. I mean, i probably use my HT for 50% TV, 25% Movies, 20% Gaming and 5% CD/MP3 Playback. So i dont think it should be too bad.




My thought is that the PS3 would be the perfect package, and at the perfect price of $399 (or so). Also, having a 3rd game system would really be sweet (since I'm coming from Sony fanboyism but ultimately settled on the 360 for better online play and games at the time) I also plan to get a Harmoney One Remote and do the IR thing.


ok, to the wolves! thanks guys (and gals?)!


----------



## luclin999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/13417389
> 
> 
> Panasonic list @ $599, Q2 2008?
> 
> Sony 550 list @ $499, Q3 2008?
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=980672
> 
> 
> btw, luclin, i checked out your HT, very cool job on a tight budget!
> 
> How far are you sitting from your 720p?(approx 8ft?) I was thinking of 2rows, and my front would would be about 7-8ft.



About eight feet on average from the screen to the viewers eyes.


When we measured it was 7'11" if sitting upright and 8'3" reclined in the center seat.


----------



## Genkai Haretsu

I've been wanting to jump into Blu Ray since HDDVD died but i have not been impressed with the players I have been keeping track of on here. I began getting excited for the PS3 today when I realised how cheap it was. I had been hearing that some players can decode audio and send them via 5.1 analogue to a reciever, which I thought did not apply to me as my reciever does not have analogue or HDMI.


I looked round the back of it today and it does have analogue 5.1! So now I want a player that can decode all the awesome HR audio formats to my amp, which the PS3 can't do. Typical huh?


I've been looking at the Sony BDP-S350/S550 and the Panny BD-50. They decode internally but are going to be reasonably expensive and considering that I live in the UK they will not be out for ages. The thing is I would like a 2.0 player and one that does everything because I don't want to have to upgrade again any time soon.


Do you think this is the right choice? I have never heard any HR audio on my HDDVD player and was not interested in it until I found out I could get it!


----------



## mrkrinkle

The PS3 uses a Bluetooth remote control and not an IR remote control -- one thing stopping me from doing what you propose. Anyhow, I'm still considering purchasing a PS3 unit.


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobwalton* /forum/post/13417523
> 
> 
> Yeah, that makes sense. That seems like a long time to wait, but I guess I might just have to. The PS3 is tempting but it doen't look like it supports any of the DTS codecs. I did see the S500 for $599, which still seems pricey as it is not even ver 1.1.



Bob, w/ the PS3, you'll get DTS(not sure if its core)


----------



## phorts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrkrinkle* /forum/post/13418599
> 
> 
> The PS3 uses a Bluetooth remote control and not an IR remote control -- one thing stopping me from doing what you propose. Anyhow, I'm still considering purchasing a PS3 unit.



Oh I do realize that, when i said i was planning on "doing the IR thing", I meant I planned on getting one of those 3rd Party IR Dongles for the PS3 and programming my future IR Harmony One to control the PS3 that way...



It wouldnt be a dealbreaker for me anyways, but it would be nice if they could just come out with an IR adapter.


----------



## rr330i

and i'm guessing you're happy w/ the resolution from that distance....?


----------



## rr330i

A PS3 40g wont do SACD.

Maybe that and an Oppo upconvert?


----------



## phorts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/13418847
> 
> 
> A PS3 40g wont do SACD.
> 
> Maybe that and an Oppo upconvert?



what about the 80GB? And for the 40, is it just a matter of a firmware upgrade or is it a hardware issue?


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phorts* /forum/post/13417931
> 
> 
> Another main concern of mine is that I dont want to burn out the drive. I mean, i probably use my HT for 50% TV, 25% Movies, 20% Gaming and 5% CD/MP3 Playback. So i dont think it should be too bad.



Yes, the 80gb will play SACD. *But what about this issue you mentioned.*

And BTW the 80gb is $499, and i dont know if it plays DVD-Audio??


----------



## phorts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/13419058
> 
> 
> Yes, the 80gb will play SACD. *But what about this issue you mentioned.*
> 
> And BTW the 80gb is $499, and i dont know if it plays DVD-Audio??



Well, after diving into this a little more, it seems that there really isnt much in the way of SACD's to begin with. So, on second though, i dont think that it's all that much of a concern for me, especially not at $100 more.


I mean, it would be nice, but there is a price. I might wait for the new SKU's to come out and see if they existing 80GB's go down at all...


My main concern is really to have an All-In-One CD/DVD/BD Player that will play All (or most) of the current Codecs and Media Formats. If SACD is left out.. i won't cry.


Also, about the drive, it should be able to handle the amount of gaming/movie watching i intend to do.. most all of my music listening is done via ipod anyways, I just want it to be able to play CD's and do a good job at it if/when I want to.


I'm pretty sold on the PS3, as you can tell, i'm more or less looking for reasons NOT to get it and to go to the two sep components route...


hmmm...


----------



## bbanderic

From the list of players that you posted, I wouldn't buy any of them. I would most certainly wait for one of the new Sony's (350 or 550) or the Panny BD-50. None of the players you listed will perform as well as the new ones coming out, be patient and wait a few months, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## rr330i

The only thing i could see holding you back, would be the DTS MA issue(PS3 currently doesn't decode). Key word is currently, because everyone is awaiting and expecting an update so it can decode DTS MA.


----------



## phorts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/13419604
> 
> 
> The only thing i could see holding you back, would be the DTS MA issue(PS3 currently doesn't decode). Key word is currently, because everyone is awaiting and expecting an update so it can decode DTS MA.



Right.. i heard of this as well. Again, not a dealbreaker and it sounds like it'll be available at some point anyways, until then I think i could "live" with the DTS... if i HAD to..haha.


I mean, it just seems like a no brainer to me, so i figured that there had to be something I was missing, like, it doesnt have high quality audio output for regular CDs or MP3's or something, or it has poor upconversion for DVD, or what not..


I'm still on the waiting train for the new SKU's, but i think my mind is made up, unless something serious comes to be known about something as like, not being able to play DVD+R or something... that would suck


----------



## luclin999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/13418659
> 
> 
> and i'm guessing you're happy w/ the resolution from that distance....?



So far no complaints.


My display is a 720p projector and I _can_ see a tiny amount of SDE/pixels in certain scenes (high contrast white/dark images) if I try to look for it but I could also see the same thing from twice as far away when I tested the projector in my living room (my corrected vision is 20/12) so I just don't go out of my way trying to spot it.


If you really think it may bother you, you can always go with a 1080p display which should eliminate the problem altogether.


----------



## luclin999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbanderic* /forum/post/13419465
> 
> 
> From the list of players that you posted, I wouldn't buy any of them. I would most certainly wait for one of the new Sony's (350 or 550) or the Panny BD-50. None of the players you listed will perform as well as the new ones coming out, be patient and wait a few months, you'll be glad you did.



Based on the comments I've received so far I am thinking that will probably be the route I end up taking.


----------



## bbanderic

If I were you, I'd go with the 40gb PS3, especially since you're a gamer as well. The PS3 is a very good CD player, very good+ at SD-DVD up-converting and is an excellent Blu-ray player. And you know about the gaming...


My PS3 plays everything I've thrown at it flawlessly...DVD, DVD-R/RW, DVD+R/RW, DVD+R DL, CD, CD-R/RW. Only negative...the U.S. players won't play PAL formatted discs, not a big deal IMO.


Sonystyle still has the $100 off + no interest for a year + free shipping credit card deal going on their website:

http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...52921644487282 


A PS3 at $299 is a steal.


----------



## phorts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbanderic* /forum/post/13419841
> 
> 
> If I were you, I'd go with the 40gb PS3, especially since you're a gamer as well. The PS3 is a very good CD player, very good+ at SD-DVD up-converting and is an excellent Blu-ray player. And you know about the gaming...
> 
> 
> My PS3 plays everything I've thrown at it flawlessly...DVD, DVD-R/RW, DVD+R/RW, DVD+R DL, CD, CD-R/RW. Only negative...the U.S. players won't play PAL formatted discs, not a big deal IMO.
> 
> 
> Sonystyle still has the $100 off + no interest for a year + free shipping credit card deal going on their website:
> 
> http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...52921644487282
> 
> 
> A PS3 at $299 is a steal.



Thanks for the reply. And i heard something about that $100 off deal, which aint too shabby either.


Hmmm..maybe a PS3 is nearer in sight that I originally had thought.


I havent done much research on what's in store for the new SKU's, but I've only really heard confirmations that it's a 120GB. You think there will be a smaller one like a 60GB that WILL do SACD? I mean, all other things being equal, i'd rather a 60GB for $400 that plays SACD than a 40GB that doesnt for the same price... and hopefully that SONY deal will keep going...


I hate the waiting game....


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

Doesn't the PS3 have some oddity with the way it outputs 2 channel regular redbook audio CD's?



It seems I have read a lot of threads with people complaining about.


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *luclin999* /forum/post/13419782
> 
> 
> So far no complaints.
> 
> 
> My display is a 720p projector and I _can_ see a tiny amount of SDE/pixels in certain scenes (high contrast white/dark images) if I try to look for it but I could also see the same thing from twice as far away when I tested the projector in my living room (my corrected vision is 20/12) so I just don't go out of my way trying to spot it.
> 
> 
> If you really think it may bother you, you can always go with a 1080p display which should eliminate the problem altogether.



Thanks for the feedback. I've had my PJ for just over a year and i'm very happy with it. I hope to keep it for a few more years till some newer technology, like laser or 4k, come into play, before i spend more $ again on the same thing. BTW, I still have my HD-a3, and its gonna have to keep me entertained till the next gen BD players come out in the next months.

After seeing the way you budgeted your HT, you may want to do the same, instead of spending 250-300now, instead of 350-400 in 3-4 months.


----------



## rutlian

Which one should I get?


Fellas!!

I have an Onkyo 705 and also panny bd10a but the bd10a could not bitstream (not even a firmware update) and the upcoming bd50 I am confused. If all I want is to bitstream advanced audio codecs like truhd and DTS HD MA should I go with BD30 or BD50? My budget is tight. Will I do just fine with bd30 in terms of bitsreaming. Does bd30 bitstream up to 7.1 dts hd ma?


I don't see myself using the ethernet, all I wan't is to watch the movie from start to finish with nice PQ and AQ. That's all, don't need extra features.


Thanks

Peter


----------



## miller64917

The new Sony S350 is pretty sweet.


----------



## bobwalton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/13418635
> 
> 
> Bob, w/ the PS3, you'll get DTS(not sure if its core)



That's confusing. The chart linked above shows the PS3 as ver 1.1 and no DTS via LPCM.


----------



## rutlian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miller64917* /forum/post/13421987
> 
> 
> The new Sony S350 is pretty sweet.



will this model bitstream dts hd ma up to 7.1?


----------



## rboster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rutlian* /forum/post/13420844
> 
> 
> Which one should I get?
> 
> 
> Fellas!!
> 
> I have an Onkyo 705 and also panny bd10a but the bd10a could not bitstream (not even a firmware update) and the upcoming bd50 I am confused. If all I want is to bitstream advanced audio codecs like truhd and DTS HD MA should I go with BD30 or BD50? My budget is tight. Will I do just fine with bd30 in terms of bitsreaming. Does bd30 bitstream up to 7.1 dts hd ma?
> 
> 
> I don't see myself using the ethernet, all I wan't is to watch the movie from start to finish with nice PQ and AQ. That's all, don't need extra features.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Peter



Peter:


Brefore starting a thread, please review the stickies and search engine. I've merged your thread with the sticky thread asking for advice on which players are right for individual member needs.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobwalton* /forum/post/13421996
> 
> 
> That's confusing. The chart linked above shows the PS3 as ver 1.1 and no DTS via LPCM.



The PS3 decodes everything except dts-MA and sends the resulting multichannel PCM to the receiver over HDMI. With dts-MA, it decodes just the core. There is no separate legacy DTS track on Blu-ray, actually, just the core encoded at 1.5mbps and the extensions for DTS-HD HRA and dts-MA.


If you are set to bitstream output, the PS3 will send the DTS core for any DTS track you play and the legacy DD track (encoded at 640kbps) if you select TrueHD. That's also what it will do for bitstream output over SPDIF.


----------



## abruskin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/13417022
> 
> 
> Equal to an HD A35... panny BD50 or Sony S550.
> 
> HTIB include Blu Ray??? none that i know of. But really, why would you?



I am not sure what you are getting to? I have the 56" DLP - just need BR and sound. My original plan was to buy the HD A-35 and the Onkyo HT-S990THX. But now that I returned the A-35, need a BR. Was curious if any consumer electronic companies have created an "all-in-one" high def package yet. You mentioned that they have not.


I read you suggestions for BR (still waiting on some other opinions from other experts







). Do you have suggestion for home theater for $1K and under that is better than the Onkyo HT-S990THX? Does anyone else know if there are home theaters that include BR?


----------



## Genkai Haretsu

I posted here yesterday but my situation changes by the hour










I like the look of the PS3, because it is a great BD Player and is also a multimedia center and games machine. However, my receiver does not have a HDMI connection and so can not do the new audio formats. It has analogue 5.1 though. Keep in mind that upgrading my receiver is out of the question.


I could wait for either a Panny BD50 or a Sony S350 or S550 but they are going to be expensive, although they do everything, so I can use them over analogue to get the best audio formats.


However, I have already been stung by HDDVD and I really feel I should let the BD market sort itself out before I jump in. This is why I think the PS3 is a good deal. It is reasonably cheap and is the most stable and future proof player out there. If I bought one in the summer, i could keep it until next year, when hopefully players will be fully featured by standard and the prices may have gone down slightly.


I could then sell the PS3, as they will not lose too much money as they are never superceded by anything, and get a stable standalone that decodes everything internally and I can then get the sound options.


This makes more sense to me than getting a $500-600 player, just to find that next year a cheaper one has come out with the same specs, or worse, with better specs.


Do you think this is the right avenue to go down?


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abruskin* /forum/post/13423937
> 
> 
> I am not sure what you are getting to? I have the 56" DLP - just need BR and sound. My original plan was to buy the HD A-35 and the Onkyo HT-S990THX. But now that I returned the A-35, need a BR. Was curious if any consumer electronic companies have created an "all-in-one" high def package yet. You mentioned that they have not.
> 
> 
> I read you suggestions for BR (still waiting on some other opinions from other experts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Do you have suggestion for home theater for $1K and under that is better than the Onkyo HT-S990THX? Does anyone else know if there are home theaters that include BR?



I am FAR from an expert, i just read too much from this site(and magazines, which are 2 months behind).









I think to get the most of your HD(vid+audio) experience a good set of speakers is in order. I'm kind of a Def Tech Fan, and you CAN get a full 5.1 system for under $800. Then you'll need an AVR, thats 1.3 and just needs to pass thru the video signal, and a BD player.


----------



## JohnG316

Howdy folks,


I'm buying all-new HT gear.


I'd love to buy a Blu Ray player that does an outstanding job with upscaling. I have a large SD DVD collection, so I want something that will help these discs to look their best.


My plan B is to pick up the Oppo 983H for upscaling, A Toshiba A35 for HD DVD (pick up HD DVDs on the cheap now that the format is dead).


Is there a way to achieve the same SD performance on the OPPO with a Blu Ray player and be in the $600-ish price point?


Is there a way to achieve this at ANY price point with a BD player?


Thanks!


John


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Genkai Haretsu* /forum/post/13425117
> 
> 
> Do you think this is the right avenue to go down?



This is an emerging technology, meaning players will get better and cheaper over the next several years. Whatever you buy now is going to be surpassed in features or price before long.


The PS3 is certainly a prudent option. It is said to be an excellent player, with other attractive features, and likely to hold its resale value better than other standalones. But, without analog outputs, you will never get the new audio codecs from it. To me, that is a deal killer and I am waiting for a BD50 or S550 to pair with my HDMI-less receiver.


The legacy DD and DTS tracks on Blu-ray are encoded at higher bit rates than you get on DVD and they sound quite a bit better as a result. That amount of improvement may be plenty good enough for you until the market settles down a bit. The only way to know for sure is to compare those tracks with the lossless ones. If you have a decent AV shop in your area, try to arrange a comparison on equipment roughly equivalent to yours. Then you can make a more informed decision.


----------



## 3Danim8r

Hi all -Thinking about purchasing a ps3 as a BR player. (the bd-50 is in the running as well - if it'll ever decide to show up







) I have an older Onkyo AR 5.1 with no HDMI inputs (only analog and optical) and a pio 5010 -questions


Can the ps3 play Blue Ray roms/recordables? I know the games are on blue ray discs, and the ps3 can play DVD-+R, but can it play (BD-ROM, BD-R, BD-RE) as well?


thoughts on which would be better, the PS3 or BD50, for my system


pio 5010

onkyo txsr500

infinity 5.1


I think there is more BANG for the buck on the PS3 - thoughts?


Thanks!


----------



## Genkai Haretsu

I'm going to settle on a PS3 until the market settles down, then sell it and get a standalone. I can't get HR audio but hey, its something to look forward to.


One thing i need to know, if I put a 4:3 dvd into the PS3 (I have a lot of music dvds like this) can I change a setting that allows it to fill the whole screen? My Toshiba HD-E1 does this.


Thankyou


EDIT: Sorry, I thought this was the PS3 thread, i'll repost over there.


----------



## rr330i

3Damin8er, If you have analog inputs, you'll be able to get the new lossless audio codecs w/ the BD50, otherwise its toslink audio for you w/ either one, which will still be better audio w/ BD than it is on DVD.

PS3 is a huge bang for buck, many cool features as a media center, and of course gaming.


----------



## elijahk

Hi All


I bought the Samsung BD-P1400 yesterday and loaded the latest Firmware onto it 1.5 (latest for Australia). I have had problems with it though right from the first play.


Firstly, the load times are really quite slow. I understand that BR is new technology, etc. But it seemed 'unusually' slow.


Secondly, when I returned later to watch another dvd, i switched it on and the LOAD icon came up on the display and then nothing....it just hung there for 10mins. I tried switching it on and off. I pulled all the cords out and reapplied them...nothing! Finally on about the 10th time it worked. (This has happened to me 3 times in the 36hrs I've had the player).


Thirdly, I have quite a few standard dvds from other regions, which the player will not play bcos of it being region locked.


So I feel like I'm at the cross roads now....do i take it back and get a PS3 (which I've heard is pretty good), or do i keep the Samsung and with fingers crossed hope it sorts out the issues in due course.


Additional Info: I have an older Yahama receiver with only has optical sound inputs (No HD sound). And I have a Samsung 40' Full HD 'F'series HDTV.


Your help would be great!!!


----------



## elijahk

PS: I probably should also mention that I got a special deal with the Samsung, so I'll have to pay an extra $300 for the PS3. So thats another factor I'll need to consider!


----------



## WOLVERNOLE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/13437259
> 
> 
> 3Damin8er,
> 
> 
> PS3 is a huge bank for buck, course gaming.



Yea, it's ALSO a good BANG for the buck !


----------



## 3Danim8r

Thanks for the reply rr330i,


Yea my toss up now is


#1 - do I go with the bd50 and get lossless audio?


#2 - sacrifice that (until I ever decide to get a new AR) get player, media center, and gaming consol for a lil less money.


PS3 just seems like a better deal :/


anyone know if it can play burned blue ray's? i.e. I author a Blue Ray on my computer from HD cam to BD-R will it work on ps3?


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Danim8r* /forum/post/13437795
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply rr330i,
> 
> 
> Yea my toss up now is
> 
> 
> #1 - do I go with the bd50 and get lossless audio?
> 
> 
> #2 - sacrifice that (until I ever decide to get a new AR) get player, media center, and gaming consol for a lil less money.
> 
> 
> PS3 just seems like a better deal :/
> 
> 
> anyone know if it can play burned blue ray's? i.e. I author a Blue Ray on my computer from HD cam to BD-R will it work on ps3?



IMO, the audio is as good or better than the sound(hd experience only







)

I have my X360 doing my media center work, i find i never use it. So hard for me to justify that end, as well as the gaming side too.

I know the PS3 cannot bitstream lossless codecs due to hardware limitations, but who is to say that sony wont come out w/ a change to a high end unit to allow that? Although they wouldn't need to is it can send them LPCM(future for DTSMA).


----------



## Joe Pick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elijahk* /forum/post/13437454
> 
> 
> PS: I probably should also mention that I got a special deal with the Samsung, so I'll have to pay an extra $300 for the PS3. So thats another factor I'll need to consider!



Cheap as it might be - the problems aren't worth it. I had and returned the Samsung 1400 and got the Panasonic BD30 instead and LOVE it. I don't do games much and already have a Wii, so I didn't consider the PS3.


----------



## optivity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elijahk* /forum/post/13437322
> 
> 
> Which do I Choose Samsung BD-P1400 (problematic) or PS3?



I bought a BD-UP5000 that was a total POS. I returned it and got a 40 GB PS3. To sum up the PS3 with one word: "*Fabulous*!"


I am so happy with my PS3, since I have (2) HDTVs, I plan to give the BDP-S550 a serious look when it comes out.


----------



## fa8362

If they find out you updated the firmware, they might not take it back.


----------



## LattimerII

I was debating these two players myself for the last few weeks. After much reading, I finally decided on the PS3 which arrived today.


After owning 2 HD DVD players, I'm now officially purple!







(don't know if it really counts as I waited until HD was dead to get the Blu player)


----------



## bbanderic

This is a no-brainer, dump the Samsung and get a PS3, it's well worth the extra expense and you won't have to worry about slow load times or bad performance.


----------



## KaliniuS

Hey man. I've got a Samsung BD-P1400 and it works great. I use the 5.1 analog outputs for sound and it's amazing. Like you, I bought into HD DVD and have amassed more than 60 titles. Once I heard the Warner announcement, I knew it was over and started to plan for a Blu-ray player. After picking up the Sammy, I updated the firmware and watched many movies. I couldn't be happier. The only thing you get with the PS3 is the ability to upgrade to profile 2.0. This doesn't bother me much since I care not for PiP or web-enabled features.


In the end, the BD-P1400 is cheaper (I got one for about $280 on Amazon) and produces the same stunning picture, and has more sound options. It will sit next to my Toshiba HD-A1 for quite a long time.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge

The 1400 is a decent machine, but Samsung's firmware upgrades leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## Tim Sly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rutlian* /forum/post/13420844
> 
> 
> Which one should I get?
> 
> 
> Fellas!!
> 
> I have an Onkyo 705 and also panny bd10a but the bd10a could not bitstream (not even a firmware update) and the upcoming bd50 I am confused. If all I want is to bitstream advanced audio codecs like truhd and DTS HD MA should I go with BD30 or BD50? My budget is tight. Will I do just fine with bd30 in terms of bitsreaming. Does bd30 bitstream up to 7.1 dts hd ma?
> 
> 
> I don't see myself using the ethernet, all I wan't is to watch the movie from start to finish with nice PQ and AQ. That's all, don't need extra features.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Peter



With the BD30, if you want to watch special features or commentaries (which use "secondary audio", you have to stop the disc, go to the player setup menu and go through menus to turn ON secondary audio. Then if you want to go back and watch the bitstreamed movie, you have to go through the whole process over and then start the disc from the beginning again. If you don't mind the hassle or don't ever watch special features, then the BD30 might be for you, otherwise wait for the BD50.










I also have the Onkyo 705 and was on my way to buy the BD30 at the Best Buy sale, when at the last hour found out about this secondary audio issue. It was a deal breaker. I will hold out for the BD50.


----------



## Melville

I realize that this is going to sound blasphemous, but I DO NOT have any plans to go multichannel, and DO NOT use an A/V Receiver (and don't want one). However, with my very good 2-channel stereo rig doing double-duty playing movies, I do want the best picture and sound that I can get (BD and DVD). For my limited needs, what Blu-Ray player is currently my best choice?


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Melville* /forum/post/13444765
> 
> 
> I realize that this is going to sound blasphemous, but i DO NOT have any plans to go multichannel, and DO NOT use an A/V Receiver (and don't want one). However, with my very good 2-channel stereo rig doing double-duty playing movies, I do want the best picture and sound that I can get (BD and DVD). For my limited needs, what Blu-Ray player is currently my best choice?



PS3


----------



## zrdb

I know some will consider me crazy-but even after I read all the posts on the BD-P1200 I just got one and am as happy as a pig in a pigstie-I got it for the superior dvd playback it offers, not the fact that it's a Bluray machine-I was gonna get an HD-XA2-but they are still to expensive.


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zrdb* /forum/post/13444943
> 
> 
> I know some will consider me crazy-but even after I read all the posts on the BD-P1200 I just got one and am as happy as a pig in a pigstie-I got it for the superior dvd playback it offers, not the fact that it's a Bluray machine-I was gonna get an HD-XA2-but they are still to expensive.



Why not get an Oppo Upscaling DVD player then? I'm not sure how the Sammy is a better option, but as long as your happy!


-Splints


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Melville* /forum/post/13444765
> 
> 
> I realize that this is going to sound blasphemous, but I DO NOT have any plans to go multichannel, and DO NOT use an A/V Receiver (and don't want one). However, with my very good 2-channel stereo rig doing double-duty playing movies, I do want the best picture and sound that I can get (BD and DVD). For my limited needs, what Blu-Ray player is currently my best choice?



ps3 and you'll get two channel analog audio, or 2 channel pcm (via HDMI). None of the codecs (even DD and DTS) will make much a difference in this case, so even the most basic player works, but the ps3' future compatibility (BD-Live) and other features make it the best bang for the buck.


-Splints


----------



## dengland

I guess with the profile 2.0 being added to the PS3 (with the next announce update) there is still no compelling reason to by a stand alone like a BDP-S350 over the PS3. Do I have that right?


I have a Denon 2801 that decodes DTS (I think up to the 1.5Mb/s). So the PS3 not doing DTS-MA is the only real audio drawback when the 2801 ultimately gets replaced sometime down the road??


Thanks


----------



## Artwood

Since HD-DVD is out of buisness is it really true that Blu-Ray prices which had started to go down have reversed course and are inching upwards?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dengland* /forum/post/13452793
> 
> 
> I guess with the profile 2.0 being added to the PS3 (with the next announce update) there is still no compelling reason to by a stand alone like a BDP-S350 over the PS3. Do I have that right?
> 
> 
> I have a Denon 2801 that decodes DTS (I think up to the 1.5Mb/s). So the PS3 not doing DTS-MA is the only real audio drawback when the 2801 ultimately gets replaced sometime down the road??



The PS3/Denon 2801 combination leaves you of of luck for all lossless audio, not just dts-MA. Your receiver has 5.1 analog inputs and needs to be paired with a player that can decode TrueHD and sent multichannel PCM over analog. Unfortunately, the PS3 lacks analog outputs. With the PS3 you are limited to legacy DD and DTS, although you can get them at the maximum bit rates (640 kbps for DD and 1.5 mbps for DTS).


EDIT (To correct a factual error): Yes, both the Sony S350 and PS3 lack dts-MA decoding. The S350 is better for you because of the analog outputs. Other newly announced players such as the S550 and the Panasonic BD50 will have dts-MA decoders as well, which may make them a better fit for your equipment.


Profile 1.1 and 2.0 are not related to any of these audio issues.


----------



## dengland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13452956
> 
> 
> The PS3/Denon 2801 combination leaves you of of luck for all lossless audio, not just dts-MA. Your receiver has 5.1 analog inputs and needs to be paired with a player that can decode TrueHD and sent multichannel PCM over analog. Unfortunately, the PS3 lacks analog outputs. With the PS3 you are limited to legacy DD and DTS, although you can get them at the maximum bit rates (640 kbps for DD and 1.5 mbps for DTS).
> 
> 
> The new Sony S350 is also not a good match for your receiver. The S350 cannot decode the new codecs. To get lossless audio from the S350, you will need a receiver with HDMI 1.3 and decoders for TrueHD and dts-MA.
> 
> 
> Profile 1.1 and 2.0 are not related to any of these audio issues. If you want lossless audio, you will need a player like the Sony S550 or Panasonic BD50 that can decode all of the new codecs and send them over multichannel analog.



Thanks BIslander. I did recognize that the 2801 had pretty severe audio limitations, but I did not really think about external decoding of lossless 5.1. (I had never really noticed the Analog inputs on the back of the Denon since I had always used TOSLINK inputs.) I had equated TrueHD and dts-MA only with 7 channel lossless. So, there is benefit in lossless decoded and being fed to 5.1 analog ins? (Adding the other 2 surrounds is really going to be a pain given the physical set up of my room and the cathederal ceilings).


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dengland* /forum/post/13453386
> 
> 
> Thanks BIslander. I did recognize that the 2801 had pretty severe audio limitations, but I did not really think about external decoding of lossless 5.1. (I had never really noticed the Analog inputs on the back of the Denon since I had always used TOSLINK inputs.) I had equated TrueHD and dts-MA only with 7 channel lossless. So, there is benefit in lossless decoded and being fed to 5.1 analog ins? (Adding the other 2 surrounds is really going to be a pain given the physical set up of my room and the cathederal ceilings).



The rear channels are a minor part of the new formats. Movies are mixed in 5.1 and very few are re-mixed for 7.1 on disc. The big improvement is the quality of the audio. Dolby Digital and DTS are "lossy" codecs developed to squeeze movie sound tracks onto the films themselves or companion CDs. There isn't much room for sound and a good deal of the original recording has to be discarded in the squeezing process. The large size of Blu-ray discs allows for exact copies of the studio masters. BDs have uncompressed PCM tracks and/or lossless TrueHD or dts-MA copies.


Toslink lacks the bandwidth for these larger, lossless tracks. The lossy DD and DTS versions are the best you can get over toslink connections. For space reasons on regular DVDs, the DD and DTS tracks are rarely encoded at the maximum bit rates allowed by the formats. But, with Blu-ray, the maximum rates are generally used. So, even without lossless, you should get better sound quality on a Blu-ray disc over toslink.


Your receiver is fully capable of handling lossless audio. It has to be decoded and converted to analog in the player before being sent to your receiver for amplification. That's the problem with the PS3. It doesn't have analog outputs and can only send lossless multichannel audio over HDMI.


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13452956
> 
> 
> The new Sony S350 is also not a good match for your receiver. The S350 cannot decode the new codecs. To get lossless audio from the S350, you will need a receiver with HDMI 1.3 and decoders for TrueHD and dts-MA.




The Sony S350 *can* decode all but DTS-MA, only bistream it.

See attached link.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=980672


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/13457536
> 
> 
> The Sony S350 *can* decode all but DTS-MA, only bistream it.



You are quite correct. Thanks. I edited my previous post to fix the mistake.


----------



## ahazan

Is there one BR Disc player that can output 24 frame video and decode TrueHD & DTS-HD MA?


Thanks,

Albert


----------



## 3Danim8r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Danim8r* /forum/post/13437795
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply rr330i,
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> PS3 just seems like a better deal :/
> 
> 
> anyone know if it can play burned blue ray's? i.e. I author a Blue Ray on my computer from HD cam to BD-R will it work on ps3?



well I guess this answers my question....in case any one out there was also curious...

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/03/25...-20-ps3-updat/


----------



## dengland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Sony S350 *can* decode all but DTS-MA, only bistream it.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13458377
> 
> 
> You are quite correct. Thanks. I edited my previous post to fix the mistake.



Thanks guys. I was really struggling with trying to understand why I would choose a stand alone player over a PS3. I think I have it now and understand the current limitations (especially with my current audio set-up). The BD player Audio Support thread helped too.


Not that I need it, but I will probably wait for the profile 2.0 devices. My simpleton thought is BD player without an ethernet connection feels like a step backwards from my low end HD-A2 that has an ethernet port. They just need to start shipping. I was getting just enough HD-DVDs out of Netflix to keep me from "needing" a BD. Times are changing...


Thanks again guys.


----------



## b_scott

it's sad that looking through all the BD players listed now and in the near future, the PS3 still seems like the best deal. i really don't want to get it, for many reasons. i'd rather just have a standalone. wait for the 550 and pay a little more?


----------



## Z06_Pilot

I know there are rabid PS3 people out there, but i am not a console gamer, therefore, I want a dedicated BD player...plus I want to bit-stream all advanced audio to my Integra 9.8 for processing.


Frankly, I'm fed up with Sony. They developed and designed the BD standard, yet they still have not been able to produce a complete BD player...it just boggles my mind.


My money is on the Panasonic BD50. I am waiting anxiously for it. for my dollar, Panasonic is the way to go. They have been a leader in plasma and optical technology for many years, and I have been wowed by every A/V product I have ever bought from them(we have a fantastic 42" 1080p plasma in our bedroom from them....wow)


I have been patiently waiting for a true "final standard" player, which to me, is 2.0, WITH ethernet, which the BD30 lacks.


I am going to read the initial reviews of the BD50 to ensure there are no glaring omissions or problems out of the gate, and then get in line


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Z06_Pilot* /forum/post/13489192
> 
> 
> IMy money is on the Panasonic BD50. I am waiting anxiously for it.



Same here. What's the latest of when it's going to be available?


----------



## Darrel McBane

If the Panasonic BD50 had 7.1 audio out using analog cables. I'd pay $1000.00 for one. But, only having 5.1 analog out really bums me out.


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briansemerick* /forum/post/13487522
> 
> 
> it's sad that looking through all the BD players listed now and in the near future, the PS3 still seems like the best deal. i really don't want to get it, for many reasons. i'd rather just have a standalone. wait for the 550 and pay a little more?



If you don't care about online stuff/BD-Live, get the Panny BD30K, it bitstreams all the audio and is a standalone. It sounds like it hits all your major requirements.


-Splints


----------



## b_scott

i'd like BD-Live and ethernet. so....... i guess i'll wait for the BD50. i'm only going to buy one per gen, most likely. so i want to get all the features.


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briansemerick* /forum/post/13490105
> 
> 
> i'd like BD-Live and ethernet. so....... i guess i'll wait for the BD50. i'm only going to buy one per gen, most likely. so i want to get all the features.



hehe, yeah waiting for the latest features, what else is new. I think waiting for the bd50 sounds best. One other option is pick up a ps3 now and use that as a gaming rig/bd player till the end of the year and then sell it once you get a bd50.


-Splints


----------



## skvinson

I've read the first several pages of this thread and even started at the end and worked back for awhile. I think I've got my answer, but want to make sure before I spend the money...


Now that Blu-Ray has won, I want to get a player so I can quit buying SD dvds that I'll want to replace later. But I'm not ready to replace the rest of my gear. I have a Pioneer Elite receiver that doesn't even have HDMI (or DVI). I also have a Sony xbr950 tv. It has one DVI input and converts everything to 1360x768. It won't accept a 1080p signal.


I don't care about lossless audio formats (for now). My receiver has 7.1 analog inputs and I'm using a 7.1 setup. Any improvement audio-wise is a fringe benefit. Good video upconversion would be great b/c I still have 500 SD dvds. I'm looking for the best option to get me by for 12-18 months. I want something that performs well and comes in under $500.


With all that said, if I don't want a PS3, it looks like the Panasonic BD30 is my best bet. Right? I was hoping the price would come down since this thread started 2 months ago. It hasn't. Searching for an open-box seems the best way to go. Otherwise I'm still looking at $450+.


Again, just want to make sure I'm not missing something before I spend the $.


Thanks


----------



## Fit2Run




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skvinson* /forum/post/13496152
> 
> 
> I've read the first several pages of this thread and even started at the end and worked back for awhile. I think I've got my answer, but want to make sure before I spend the money...
> 
> 
> Now that Blu-Ray has won, I want to get a player so I can quit buying SD dvds that I'll want to replace later. But I'm not ready to replace the rest of my gear. I have a Pioneer Elite receiver that doesn't even have HDMI (or DVI). I also have a Sony xbr950 tv. It has one DVI input and converts everything to 1360x768. It won't accept a 1080p signal.
> 
> 
> I don't care about lossless audio formats (for now). My receiver has 7.1 analog inputs and I'm using a 7.1 setup. Any improvement audio-wise is a fringe benefit. Good video upconversion would be great b/c I still have 500 SD dvds. I'm looking for the best option to get me by for 12-18 months. I want something that performs well and comes in under $500.
> 
> 
> With all that said, if I don't want a PS3, it looks like the Panasonic BD30 is my best bet. Right? I was hoping the price would come down since this thread started 2 months ago. It hasn't. Searching for an open-box seems the best way to go. Otherwise I'm still looking at $450+.
> 
> 
> Again, just want to make sure I'm not missing something before I spend the $.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Id go with the BD 30. I have both the BD 30 and PS3. Currently in the same room working off of 40" LCD Samsung 4066 no surround sound. I am in the midst of completing my home theater and right and will have to make a decision which player to use. My receiver vsx92 pioneer can post process so PS3 will work fine except for DTS -MA issue with PS3.


BD 30 to me seems like the overall better then PS3. If your not into gaming, multimedia, online crap there is no way I would get a PS3. Bd 30 or 50 right now is the way to go.


----------



## BIslander

skvinson - Unfortunately, no reasonably priced Blu-ray players get good reviews for upconverting DVDs. I haven't seen them compared favorably with Oppos or even HD-DVD players. Sorry.


----------



## steve ans

 http://reviews.cnet.com/4370-9991_7-...ml?tag=nl.e702


----------



## mustvid

Okay, let me say that I have accepted that HD is dead but I purchased two more players (A35 & D3) for less than $250 combined and I already owned an A2. I have about 20 HD movies and plan to buy more as the prices drop. I am now willing to consider a BR player even though I have had a bad history with Sony. Anyway, I am hoping people with both players can give some assistance as I investigate a purchase. I have a Sammy 50in DLP and I have an Onkyo 705. I purchased the A35 for Bitstreaming sound and I love it. I really want this capability in a BR player but it sounds like BR is not as advanced sound wise as HD. Correct me if I am wrong because I am not totally familiar with BR yet. I am considering the following two players

*PS3 40 gig* According to this site the best all around BR player with what seems to be the best track record and support. It sounds like Sony will do a firmware update this summer to resvolve the Bitstream issue and bring it to 2.0 compliant. I'm not a game player although I do have a Wii I play a little because it is much easier to play.

*Samsung BD-UP 5000* Because I have given some thought to selling my A35 since the price has gone up on them. In fact I might sell all my HD players since the 5000 plays both BR and HD. The reviews seem to be mixed and I am unclear as to the bitstream issues with this player.

So I have some questions. One for the BR Fan Boys and two for the HD & BR Fan Boys.


BR Fan Boys - Which of the two players above would you recommend and why?


HD Fan Boys- Would you sell your A35 to get one of the players above?

HD Fan Boys- Do BR players PQ and AQ match the A35?


I don't have to sell the A35 and would keep it if I buy a PS3. In fact, I may keep it even if I buy the 5000 because it is a great player.


----------



## kreepy

Ok, well soon I'm going to be joining the BR market...I was thinking about just getting a PS3 for a starter BR player until the new 2.0 BR players are released...plus im really picky about using my gaming consoles as DVD players...I never do i always end up buying a seperate player..Even with the PS1, PS2, 360 and just so i dont have to use them as DVD players , i have an HD DVD standalone, standalone dvd player and a 5 disc upconverting dvd player....Anyway..back to topic...


So since im a gamer a PS3 was in my future, so what im looking at now is a stand alone in the future. So what im curious, since lately i have noticed how much i really care about audio....I was wondering based upon last years models which one gave the best video and audio combination...As you can tell im not worried about using it as an upconverter because of have 3 good ones already...


I know my question is probably 2 early to ask, due to the fact the 2.0 players havent hit the market yet..but i was curious since im sure the new players will be based upon the old players with improvements.


----------



## Will Munshower

Check out this thread. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=969206


----------



## dengland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreepy* /forum/post/13503235
> 
> 
> ... lately i have noticed how much i really care about audio....I was wondering based upon last years models which one gave the best video and audio combination...As you can tell im not worried about using it as an upconverter because of have 3 good ones already...
> 
> 
> I know my question is probably 2 early to ask, due to the fact the 2.0 players havent hit the market yet..but i was curious since im sure the new players will be based upon the old players with improvements.



Go take a peek at BD audio thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=980672 


It will help put the pieces together for you. Post #5 takes you to a table that indicates the video decoder chip used.


----------



## bferr1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustvid* /forum/post/13502446
> 
> 
> It sounds like Sony will do a firmware update this summer to resvolve the Bitstream issue and bring it to 2.0 compliant.



The PS3 is already 2.0 compliant as of earlier this week. Also, there is no bitstream issue to resolve since the PS3 cannot bitstream Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA. What will hopefully be coming this summer is a firmware adding internal DTS-HD MA decoding to PCM. The PS3 already decodes Dolby TrueHD internally.


----------



## seggers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustvid* /forum/post/13502446
> 
> 
> Okay, let me say that I have accepted that HD is dead but I purchased two more players (A35 & D3) for less than $250 combined and I already owned an A2. I have about 20 HD movies and plan to buy more as the prices drop. I am now willing to consider a BR player even though I have had a bad history with Sony. Anyway, I am hoping people with both players can give some assistance as I investigate a purchase. I have a Sammy 50in DLP and I have an Onkyo 705. I purchased the A35 for Bitstreaming sound and I love it. I really want this capability in a BR player but it sounds like BR is not as advanced sound wise as HD. Correct me if I am wrong because I am not totally familiar with BR yet. I am considering the following two players
> 
> *PS3 40 gig* According to this site the best all around BR player with what seems to be the best track record and support. It sounds like Sony will do a firmware update this summer to resvolve the Bitstream issue and bring it to 2.0 compliant. I'm not a game player although I do have a Wii I play a little because it is much easier to play.
> 
> *Samsung BD-UP 5000* Because I have given some thought to selling my A35 since the price has gone up on them. In fact I might sell all my HD players since the 5000 plays both BR and HD. The reviews seem to be mixed and I am unclear as to the bitstream issues with this player.
> 
> So I have some questions. One for the BR Fan Boys and two for the HD & BR Fan Boys.
> 
> 
> BR Fan Boys - Which of the two players above would you recommend and why?
> 
> 
> HD Fan Boys- Would you sell your A35 to get one of the players above?
> 
> HD Fan Boys- Do BR players PQ and AQ match the A35?
> 
> 
> I don't have to sell the A35 and would keep it if I buy a PS3. In fact, I may keep it even if I buy the 5000 because it is a great player.



Here, go check this area out. You may even find some of my posts there:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=172 


I had the 5K to start with. I may well have had a faulty player, in that it had issues with discs that no one else's did. I tossed it back and bought the A35 and PS3. There's no effing way you could get me to part with either. And there's no effing way I would let that hunk of junk 5K back in my house.


So to answer your questions:


1. The PS3







It is - currently - just about the best BD player out there.


1. Nope.

2. It's all in the eyes and ears baby...... (in other words that could be a little subjective).


The bitstream issue may be resolved if the PS3 gets the software to decode the the HD codecs and send it LPCM (or it gets a FW update that allows it to bitstream them).


Failing that, wait for the Samsung 50K or the Sony S350/S550.


Seggers


----------



## allargon

Instead of the Samsung, perhaps you should look into the LG BH200. I almost pulled the trigger one of those last weekend. It goes for around $400 on E-Bay--only $50 more than a PS3 (E-bay). (B&M, the 40GB PS3 is $200 cheaper.)


----------



## kreepy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dengland* /forum/post/13503448
> 
> 
> Go take a peek at BD audio thread:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=980672
> 
> 
> It will help put the pieces together for you. Post #5 takes you to a table that indicates the video decoder chip used.



Kool thanks...Its just kinda shows me that the couple i was thinking about were the 2 that i should get.....Thanks for the link, i'll def keep that in mind when shopping


----------



## J3LUNT

thanks i think im going to get the sony ps3. i think it will offer the best all around functionality.


----------



## skvinson

Thanks for the help. As I figured, looks like the BD30 is the way to go for me.


----------



## mustvid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seggers* /forum/post/13504082
> 
> 
> Here, go check this area out. You may even find some of my posts there:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=172
> 
> 
> I had the 5K to start with. I may well have had a faulty player, in that it had issues with discs that no one else's did. I tossed it back and bought the A35 and PS3. There's no effing way you could get me to part with either. And there's no effing way I would let that hunk of junk 5K back in my house.
> 
> 
> So to answer your questions:
> 
> 
> 1. The PS3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is - currently - just about the best BD player out there.
> 
> 
> 1. Nope.
> 
> 2. It's all in the eyes and ears baby...... (in other words that could be a little subjective).
> 
> 
> The bitstream issue may be resolved if the PS3 gets the software to decode the the HD codecs and send it LPCM (or it gets a FW update that allows it to bitstream them).
> 
> 
> Failing that, wait for the Samsung 50K or the Sony S350/S550.
> 
> 
> Seggers



Thanks Seggers. Just so I am clear, the PS3 will send LPCM to my 705 via HDMI 1.3 correct? If so, then I will get True HD itjust won't light up on the reciever. I just want to make sure it can definetly decode TRUE HD internally before I pull the trigger.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustvid* /forum/post/13508969
> 
> 
> Thanks Seggers. Just so I am clear, the PS3 will send LPCM to my 705 via HDMI 1.3 correct? If so, then I will get True HD itjust won't light up on the reciever. I just want to make sure it can definetly decode TRUE HD internally before I pull the trigger.



The PS3 does not have HDMI 1.3, although that doesn't matter because it doesn't bitstream any of the new high bit rate codecs.


With the PS3, you get lossless uncompressed 5.1 and TrueHD, which is decoded by the player and sent as multichannel PCM. The only thing you'll be missing is lossless dts-MA. The PS3 can only decode the DTS core.


----------



## Blade-md

I want to justify getting either a PS3 vs. a Panasonic DMP BD 30K. I have 7.1 channel home theater system and a 93 inch screen using a JVC Pro HD-1 projector. Which Blu-Ray player would you guys get? After reading this thread my head is throbbing!


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blade-md* /forum/post/13510698
> 
> 
> I want to justify getting either a PS3 vs. a Panasonic DMP BD 30K. I have 7.1 channel home theater system and a 93 inch screen using a JVC Pro HD-1 projector. Which Blu-Ray player would you guys get? After reading this thread my head is throbbing!



heh, as you can tell, it depends on what your looking for. What can your AVR handle, is it capable accepting DTS-HD-MA streaming? If not, then the ps3 sounds like the best bet. There are other minor factors like remote control (no IR on the ps3), but at the end of the day the lossless audio is the biggest factor in this decision and whether or not you can decode the bitstream in the AVR or if you need the player to decode to LPCM for the AVR (HDMI 1.1+ AVR)


-Splints


----------



## petergaryr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skvinson* /forum/post/13496152
> 
> 
> I've read the first several pages of this thread and even started at the end and worked back for awhile. I think I've got my answer, but want to make sure before I spend the money...
> 
> 
> Now that Blu-Ray has won, I want to get a player so I can quit buying SD dvds that I'll want to replace later. But I'm not ready to replace the rest of my gear. I have a Pioneer Elite receiver that doesn't even have HDMI (or DVI). I also have a Sony xbr950 tv. It has one DVI input and converts everything to 1360x768. It won't accept a 1080p signal.
> 
> 
> I don't care about lossless audio formats (for now). My receiver has 7.1 analog inputs and I'm using a 7.1 setup. Any improvement audio-wise is a fringe benefit. Good video upconversion would be great b/c I still have 500 SD dvds. I'm looking for the best option to get me by for 12-18 months. I want something that performs well and comes in under $500.
> 
> 
> With all that said, if I don't want a PS3, it looks like the Panasonic BD30 is my best bet. Right? I was hoping the price would come down since this thread started 2 months ago. It hasn't. Searching for an open-box seems the best way to go. Otherwise I'm still looking at $450+.
> 
> 
> Again, just want to make sure I'm not missing something before I spend the $.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Yours is pretty much the situation I am in. I'm not ready to upgrade my Denon receiver (which actually is powering a Rotel amp) yet. So, I decided on the Panny BD30 after comparing user reviews and discussions in various forums.


The player works as described in various places...it is quick to load, delivers a great picture, and has the capability of outputting advanced audio to a compatible receiver.


I know I will eventually upgrade the Denon to take advantage of the advanced audio, but I have to tell you, for now the audio in good old "standard" DD and DTS is quite acceptable.


----------



## Nimo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seggers* /forum/post/13504082
> 
> 
> Here, go check this area out. You may even find some of my posts there:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=172
> 
> I had the 5K to start with. I may well have had a faulty player, in that it had issues with discs that no one else's did. I tossed it back and bought the A35 and PS3. There's no effing way you could get me to part with either. And there's no effing way I would let that hunk of junk 5K back in my house.



Well let me just say I have had the total opposite of what you experienced, in fact I think it is a solid performer on both formats. Although I don't think I would recommend this player as of yet to jp6, if your looking for something that works out of the box then no this player is not for you. We 5k owners are on the hopes that Samsung will come through and make this a truly great dual player. You also have to remember this format war is officially over and they are now able to concentrate on porting all formats over for the BD players. I mean the hardware on the 5k is impressive and if the BCM chip is not crippled I think this would or should I say could be one of the greatest dual players out there.


I mean these are complicated machines, and need finalizing no doubt but if you look at the whole picture the BDA has things so confusing, I don't blame co's like Samsung/LG and BCM to just release the hardware before the sw, because in this case it's the BDA/format war that has things screwed up. All Samsung has to do is address the 7.1 analogs and the bitstreaming for full 7.1 lossless, along with porting over all the formats for BD.


They have to do this now that the war is over, so everybody is playing catch up. Remember Toshiba just plain dropped the format.







I mean I was kinda shocked when they just gave up, that must have caught a lot of semi conductor/CE co's off guard and are now finally able to write sw for the new hardware spec. HD DVD only has to go so far and that's the end of that, I just think the 5k is just a complicated piece of hardware with a final hardware spec, waiting for sw to catch up.


It's always like this in the PC world and we are always beta testing new hardware, waiting constantly/endlessly for sw updates which in some cases never gets resolved.


As for me I will be keeping my 5k because if Sam doesn't come through I will just get my money back from them. But if they do fix this issue and do it right I'll have an awesome machine. We just have to wait a little longer I came in late on this player because of the delays, but when BB pm'd Amazon I thought I'd better get it before stock dries up if they decide to DC the 5k.


Personally I don't think Sam will DC this unit, they need to concentrate fix and finalize this thing. If they can get it right it will be a player in very high demand and would actually be worth the 899.00 price tag or what ever it retails for. Maybe the 5500 was DC'd because they need to address the 5k first, once they get it right I'm sure it will fly off the shelves, and screw the A3's and 35's that are so hard to find for a good deal.


----------



## mimason

^^ Good luck dude. I'm still waiting for Onkyo to admit that the SP1000 has lip sync problems.


----------



## Tim Sly

For those who have been waiting, it is getting closer. I just placed a pre-order for the BD50. Expected arrival on the order is late April or early May. See post #1273 at this thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post13516650


----------



## blacklefthands

Ok I am in the market for a BluRay player. I am wanting to spend around $400.


I am leaning towards the PS3. I have never been a Playstation fan, but it seems the best player for that price range. And if I buy it, I'm sure I will probably get some games to play on it as well.


I like the fact that it is easily upgradable.


I have a question though. How is it in the audio department? I heard some things about it not being as good as a normal bluray player. Is that so, and why? Audio is very important to me.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blacklefthands* /forum/post/13525828
> 
> 
> How is it in the audio department? I heard some things about it not being as good as a normal bluray player. Is that so, and why? Audio is very important to me.



With Blu-ray, you have to match player and receiver.


>The PS3 can decode TrueHD, but not dts-MA.

>The PS3 cannot bitstream the new codecs.

>The PS3 does not have 5.1 analog outputs.


If you have a receiver with HDMI 1.1, you are fine with the PS3 for all lossless formats except dts-MA. If you don't have HDMI and you want lossless audio, the PS3 is not your best choice.


As for the quality of the audio itself, there's no difference among the players.


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13526142
> 
> 
> With Blu-ray, you have to match player and receiver.
> 
> 
> >The PS3 can decode TrueHD, but not dts-MA.
> 
> >The PS3 cannot bitstream the new codecs.
> 
> >The PS3 does not have 5.1 analog outputs.



And those are the reasons why I'm waiting for the Panasonic BD50.


----------



## SmartassBoiler

The board consensus seems to be that the Panasonic DMP-BD30K is the best stand-alone BluRay player out there right now, before the new wave gets released. Why should I get that instead of the Samsung BDP-1400? Both are similarly priced, but it seems as though some people are finding nice refurb deals on the Samsung. Since I have a receiver (Onkyo 705) that can decode both TrueHD and DTS-HA, I don't need a BluRay player that internally decodes those audio codecs.


----------



## blacklefthands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13526142
> 
> 
> With Blu-ray, you have to match player and receiver.
> 
> 
> >The PS3 can decode TrueHD, but not dts-MA.
> 
> >The PS3 cannot bitstream the new codecs.
> 
> >The PS3 does not have 5.1 analog outputs.
> 
> 
> If you have a receiver with HDMI 1.1, you are fine with the PS3 for all lossless formats except dts-MA. If you don't have HDMI and you want lossless audio, the PS3 is not your best choice.
> 
> 
> As for the quality of the audio itself, there's no difference among the players.



Why would anyone get the PS3 if it has those setbacks? Audio is important to me. I posted my current audio setup in the reciever forum, along with info about looking for a new one that will provide the new HD audio formats.


----------



## Fit2Run




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blacklefthands* /forum/post/13528290
> 
> 
> Why would anyone get the PS3 if it has those setbacks? Audio is important to me. I posted my current audio setup in the reciever forum, along with info about looking for a new one that will provide the new HD audio formats.




Because PS3 is a gaming machine, period. I have both ps3 and bd 30. PS3 is fine if you have the right receiver except for DTS-MA. Maybe the next firmware upgrade will allow for DT-MA to be sent. Even so how many DVD use DTS-MA.


That said, I most likely will be keeping my BD-30 in my HT and keep PS3 on my other system.


----------



## blacklefthands

What if I get the The Sony STR-DG820 reciever?


----------



## Z06_Pilot

HD DVD refugee here, and since Warner made the decision for me, I gotta go purple, and have been chomping at the bit for the BD50.


I see that it's retail will be only $100 more than the BD30, so I assume the only difference between the two will be the internal decoder on the BD50 for DD and DTS advanced codecs.


i have an Integra 9.8 and want to bitstream them anyway.


i have not seen that the BD50 will use a higher end video processor to improve upscaling of standard DVD's, so.....


I grabbed a BD30 from BB yesterday. Watched "I am Legend" last night. wow, what a movie as well as a fantastic visual and aural experience.


I know that I'm giving up profile 2.0 and all the BD live stuff that goes along with it.


has anyone heard any feature/functions on the BD50 that makes it a cut above the BD30, other than those I mentioned?


who knows, if the BD50 comes out within the next 30 days, I may make a switch at BB....


Jeff.


----------



## namechamps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Z06_Pilot* /forum/post/13531556
> 
> 
> HD DVD refugee here, and since Warner made the decision for me, I gotta go purple, and have been chomping at the bit for the BD50.
> 
> 
> I see that it's retail will be only $100 more than the BD30, so I assume the only difference between the two will be the internal decoder on the BD50 for DD and DTS advanced codecs.
> 
> 
> i have an Integra 9.8 and want to bitstream them anyway.
> 
> 
> i have not seen that the BD50 will use a higher end video processor to improve upscaling of standard DVD's, so.....
> 
> 
> I grabbed a BD30 from BB yesterday. Watched "I am Legend" last night. wow, what a movie as well as a fantastic visual and aural experience.
> 
> 
> I know that I'm giving up profile 2.0 and all the BD live stuff that goes along with it.
> 
> 
> has anyone heard any feature/functions on the BD50 that makes it a cut above the BD30, other than those I mentioned?
> 
> 
> who knows, if the BD50 comes out within the next 30 days, I may make a switch at BB....
> 
> 
> Jeff.



Jeff we likely won't know 100% until it is launched but it looks like those are the two major changes (internal decoding & BD2.0). The 50 will have an "improved" version of the Uniphier (Panny brand crappy upscaler chip). Given how lackluster current version is my expectation of any "updated version" are low. Now if the BD50 was tossing the Uniphier for Reon or ABT something highend be another thing.


I would recommend the DMP-BD30 to anyone who has HDMI v1.3 player and doesn't mind "missing" BD 2.0.


----------



## Z06_Pilot

thanks for the reply!


yes, the video processor in the BD30 leaves a LOT to be desired as far as SD upconversion is concerned.


fortuntely I have a Toshiba XA2 that I bought specifically for playing SD DVD's. HD DVD was just an added feature for me.


i compared 10 different SD DVD's last night between the XA2 and BD30, and the differences were striking to say the least.


I hate paying for features i don't need such as the decoder on the BD50, so I think I am going to stand pat with the BD30.


Boy is this thing like greased lightning compared to my Toshiba XA2 regarding start up, menu usage, etc....what a difference a year makes in HD player technology!


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blacklefthands* /forum/post/13528290
> 
> 
> Why would anyone get the PS3 if it has those setbacks? Audio is important to me. I posted my current audio setup in the reciever forum, along with info about looking for a new one that will provide the new HD audio formats.



The PS3 gets rave reviews as a reliable, fast loading, responsive machine. If your receiver has HDMI 1.1, then you get all lossless audio except for dts-MA, which may get enabled with a firmware update before too long. It only costs $400 ($300 with the Sony Style credit card deal). And, it's a gaming console. There's lots to like. It's not for me since I need analog for multichannel and I want dts-MA. But, I certainly can see why it's a popular choice for Blu-ray.


----------



## WOLVERNOLE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *namechamps* /forum/post/13531843
> 
> 
> Jeff we likely won't know 100% until it is launched but it looks like those are the two major changes (internal decoding & BD2.0). The 50 will have an "improved" version of the Uniphier (Panny brand crappy upscaler chip). Given how lackluster current version is my expectation of any "updated version" are low. Now if the BD50 was tossing the Uniphier for Reon or ABT something highend be another thing.
> 
> 
> I would recommend the DMP-BD30 to anyone who has HDMI v1.3 player and doesn't mind "missing" BD 2.0.



Yea, I "couldn't stand it" anymore (waiting on the sidelines for a BR) and waiting for the BD50, so I pulled the trigger on the BD-30 (I have a Denon 3808ci receiver) and I like the BD-30 VERY MUCH. Did the firmware update. But yea, the SD upconversion is...well...underwhelming (not "bad"). So OK...what might be a nice next move (I know, the BD-50 "might" be). Specifically, would be looking for a unit to "do it all" so maybe a unit that HAS A REON CHIP, to work my regular DVD's in addition to being a great Blu-Ray player??? What decent options are there out there NOW w/ the Reon chip ? About $600. is my pain level.


----------



## JMCIII

Given that there are new Blue Ray players on the horizon, and given that I don't want to pay a lot for this player, which of the new, profile 2 players that will either decode or pass DD HD and DTS HD MA audio should I be waiting on? Suggestions?


----------



## Tim Sly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Z06_Pilot* /forum/post/13532003
> 
> 
> 
> I hate paying for features i don't need such as the decoder on the BD50, so I think I am going to stand pat with the BD30.


*

Even if your receiver can decode the new HD audio codes you still might be wishing you had the BD50 to do the decoding and then mixing in secondary audio.*


With the BD30, if you are bitstreaming the HD audio to your receiver for the movie and then you decide you want to watch the special features or commentaries... you will have to wade through the player menus and turn ON the secondary audio so you can hear the special features. Then if you want to watch a movie again you have to go back into the player menu and reverse the process. Way too much hassle for me. I will wait for the BD50- have it decode the HD audio and mix in the secondary audio and send it HDMI as lossless PCM. Never have to mess with the setup menu every time.


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim Sly* /forum/post/13533705
> 
> 
> I will wait for the BD50- have it decode the HD audio and mix in the secondary audio and send it HDMI as lossless PCM. Never have to mess with the setup menu every time.



You won't have to wait much longer. They should be available by the end of April.


----------



## Tim Sly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator* /forum/post/13533830
> 
> 
> You won't have to wait much longer. They should be available by the end of April.



I know I'm psyched! I already *pre-ordered my BD50* from Visual Apex as noted in another post.


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMCIII* /forum/post/13533225
> 
> 
> Given that there are new Blue Ray players on the horizon, and given that I don't want to pay a lot for this player, which of the new, profile 2 players that will either decode or pass DD HD and DTS HD MA audio should I be waiting on? Suggestions?



What are your criteria? So far the Panny BD-50 is the consensus choice for a reliable and speedy player that can do all the decoding and streaming of lossless audio. There are more expensive options like Denon and Pioneer, but the price difference and feature difference is something that you need to determine based on your HT setup.


-Splints


----------



## JMCIII




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *splinters* /forum/post/13535832
> 
> 
> What are your criteria? So far the Panny BD-50 is the consensus choice for a reliable and speedy player that can do all the decoding and streaming of lossless audio. There are more expensive options like Denon and Pioneer, but the price difference and feature difference is something that you need to determine based on your HT setup.
> 
> 
> -Splints




I'm looking for a player that bitstreams the HD audio signal (as well as having a quality video picture) to my Onkyo 605 receiver - which can decode the HD audio signal. I don't care about profile 2.0 - I'll never use it. I just watch movies. I've looked at the Panny BD-30 which looks promising (don't think I want to spend any more), but as I'm an audio guy not a video one, I figured I'd ask people more in tune with what's already out and what's about to come out.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMCIII* /forum/post/13536299
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a player that bitstreams the HD audio signal (as well as having a quality video picture) to my Onkyo 605 receiver - which can decode the HD audio signal. I don't care about profile 2.0 - I'll never use it. I just watch movies. I've looked at the Panny BD-30 which looks promising (don't think I want to spend any more), but as I'm an audio guy not a video one, I figured I'd ask people more in tune with what's already out and what's about to come out.



If you plan to bitstream to a receiver like the Onkyo, there's no audio advantage to the BD50 over the BD30. "Advanced content" audio features such as menu sounds and PIP commentary will work better (easier) with the BD50. But, for movie sound tracks, the two players will give you the same lossless audio.


----------



## splinters

^^^^


+1, the only reason to wait for the BD50 to show up is to lower the price of a BD30. So far people have been raving about the BD30, the only drawback I've heard of is that the SD DVD scaling to 1080p isn't as good as the HD DVD's XA2 people were switching from.


-Splints


----------



## mds54

This is all still so new to me.....please help!


My situation:

HDMI 1080P HDTV - looking for best HDMI HD PQ & SD upconvert

NON-HDMI AVR - looking for internal decoders for new audio codecs: TRUE-HD, etc....

giving me the best surround sound possible without HDMI.


My AVR has DD 5.1 analog audio, or optical connectors.

I understand that I will want a player with internal decoders that will output via analog audio?

I have no need for features involving PCs or games. I would like to stay around $500-$800

I'm not sure if I should wait for the Panny BD50?


Any recommendations?


----------



## rr330i

mds, your best bet is the panny BD50, or the sony 550 coming out in the next 3-6 months.


----------



## noserider

Guys


I'm new here and to all the audio/video tech stuff. I have a dedicated media room that is 20x20. I just purchased and set up the following.


1. Panny 50PZ77U Plasma

2) Onkyo SR605 AV Receiver

3) TSS 1200 Infinity speakers plus 2 Extra TSS 1200 speakers for a 7.1 setup


Do you think this is a good arrangement? I now want to add a BD player. Will I lose any quality audio/video with going with a PS3 for blueray movies? Also will the monoprice hdmi cables give me what I need for quality cable connections ? I'm also guessing using hdmi cables for all my hookups is the best?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tim Sly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/13540530
> 
> 
> mds, your best bet is the panny BD50, or the sony 550 coming out in the next 3-6 months.



I am a little more optimistic about the BD50 release. Where I pre-ordered it they expect it in by late April or early May. That is only *one month*, not 3-6 months. Hope it comes true.


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim Sly* /forum/post/13543980
> 
> 
> I am a little more optimistic about the BD50 release. Where I pre-ordered it they expect it in by late April or early May. That is only *one month*, not 3-6 months. Hope it comes true.



I've had that confirmed verbally by two different vendors.


----------



## SmartassBoiler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim Sly* /forum/post/13543980
> 
> 
> I am a little more optimistic about the BD50 release. Where I pre-ordered it they expect it in by late April or early May. That is only *one month*, not 3-6 months. Hope it comes true.



I took his comment to mean that the Sony was due out in 3-6 months, not both the Panny and the Sony.


----------



## rr330i

hey smartass... you read it right!









sorry for the confusion from my poor writing skills.


----------



## Ophitoxaemia

sorry if i missed this while reading 27 pages of this thread, but given:


>The PS3 does not have 5.1 analog outputs.


whats my best bet for connecting a PS3 to my two RCA analog stereo systems that i have connected to my XA1 5.1 analog outputs right now.


my main audio system is the Linn brand, which as far as i can tell does not offer an HDMI input pre-amp. (and if they did, im pretty sure i couldnt afford it anymore.) thanks!


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ophitoxaemia* /forum/post/13552833
> 
> 
> sorry if i missed this while reading 27 pages of this thread, but given:
> 
> 
> >The PS3 does not have 5.1 analog outputs.
> 
> 
> whats my best bet for connecting a PS3 to my two RCA analog stereo systems that i have connected to my XA1 5.1 analog outputs right now.
> 
> 
> my main audio system is the Linn brand, which as far as i can tell does not offer an HDMI input pre-amp. (and if they did, im pretty sure i couldnt afford it anymore.) thanks!



This probably belongs more in the ps3 as a blue-ray player thread more than here, but no biggie. Your best bet is to use optical from your ps3 to your AVR. If you only have analog inputs on your AVR, then two RCA jacks will get you stereo sound and that's about it. Probably a standalone player with 5.1 outputs will be a better option than the ps3 if sound is important.


-Splints


----------



## Ophitoxaemia

ok, thats what i suspected. sound is important so ill look for a suitable player.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JLS24* /forum/post/12684016
> 
> 
> ...I would like to have one with the following.
> 
> 
> True HD decoding bitstream
> 
> A Excellent upscaler for SDDVD's
> 
> 1080p
> 
> 
> I have a Toshiba XA2 so something that might be comparable to that would be great.
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you care about upscaling if you already have the HD-XA2? Your TV has an excellent de-interlacer/scaler so you could just go with the BD-30 since it has a 480i option over HDMI that you could use with DVD.


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim Sly* /forum/post/13543980
> 
> 
> I am a little more optimistic about the BD50 release. Where I pre-ordered it they expect it in by late April or early May. That is only *one month*, not 3-6 months. Hope it comes true.



Tim, i hope in your case this linked post is incorrect. See post #1344.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post13556414


----------



## TommyBar

I have just bought a PS3 for the BD. I played David Glimours Remember That Night DVD on it and it upconverted to 1080p. I went out and bought the same on Blu-Ray and it will only go to 1080i while playing the movie the menus show as 1080p.

Confused


----------



## Tim Sly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/13557548
> 
> 
> Tim, i hope in your case this linked post is incorrect. See post #1344.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post13556414



As I posted there:


"I wouldn't put much stock in a CS rep from Panasonic. They are usually the last to know and usually misinform the customers.


I will still go with what Visual Apex told me about my pre-order for the BD50. They get them directly from the manufacturer and they were told that they would receive a shipment of them by late April or early May. Why would the make that up and sell Pre-orders? I'm still hoping that by May you won't be able to pry this unit out of my cold, dead hands! (even if I have to pay MSRP)

On the Help a Guy Choose a BR Player thread Duffinator said he had this April/May date confirmed by two venders.


They had a BD50 on display at CES in January, why would they still be working on finalizing it? Hopefully they are pumping them through the factories as we speak! You can view this unit on video on Youtube."


----------



## bigvinny

I was asking about this on a different forum so I figured I would ask the same here:


I need a BD player and have a older receiver with 5.1 analog inputs only so I need one that has 5.1 outputs and internal decoding of True HD and DTS-HD (MA while I would love to have it is not a priority).


I have it down to the BD10 and 1400, I almost pulled the trigger on a refurb 1400 the other day but still scares me that so many people have had problems with them, I know the BD10 is a better player but since it is discontinued I am worried that they will not be offering firmware anymore for it. I would love to wait for a BD50 but is BD-live worth an extra few hundred dollars ??


----------



## robertmeldrum

Chalk me up as a PS3 fan. I connect to my Denon receiver via HDMI, so the audio is fine with me. It is a great DVD player, and once you get used to using the game remote, it works fine. We're not big gamers, but once you play "Rock Band" on a 102-inch screen, you'll be a convert! Blockbuster needs to stock more BluRay titles, but they're working on it. PS3 rocks!


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigvinny* /forum/post/13567150
> 
> 
> I was asking about this on a different forum so I figured I would ask the same here:
> 
> 
> I need a BD player and have a older receiver with 5.1 analog inputs only so I need one that has 5.1 outputs and internal decoding of True HD and DTS-HD (MA while I would love to have it is not a priority).
> 
> 
> I have it down to the BD10 and 1400, I almost pulled the trigger on a refurb 1400 the other day but still scares me that so many people have had problems with them, I know the BD10 is a better player but since it is discontinued I am worried that they will not be offering firmware anymore for it. I would love to wait for a BD50 but is BD-live worth an extra few hundred dollars ??



The BD10 is a better overall player than the 1400. One thing to keep in mind is that neither offer DTS-HD MA decoding and never will.


----------



## TommyBar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertmeldrum* /forum/post/13567235
> 
> 
> Chalk me up as a PS3 fan. I connect to my Denon receiver via HDMI, so the audio is fine with me. It is a great DVD player, and once you get used to using the game remote, it works fine. We're not big gamers, but once you play "Rock Band" on a 102-inch screen, you'll be a convert! Blockbuster needs to stock more BluRay titles, but they're working on it. PS3 rocks!



Buy the remote for the bd its well worth the money.


----------



## Neo9710

And NOW I am TRULY confused. I too fell into buying an HD DVD player. But here's my dilemma....


I am totally redoing my setup. My setup will most likely be....


Onkyo TSXR 805 but still looking at a Denon!

Denon 2910 (pretty much the only thing Im keeping)

Toshiba HD-A3

Definitive Pro Speakers (right now running 5.1 but probably going to 7.1)


I was planning to buy the Panasonic BD30K but after hearing that it doesnt decode all the new codecs, I started thinking about waiting for the Sony 550. the system is pretty much only used for watching movies.


I guess the question is should I wait or just go ahead and take the plunge....


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neo9710* /forum/post/13575017
> 
> 
> I guess the question is should I wait or just go ahead and take the plunge....



With an Onkyo 805, you do not need a player that can decode all of the new codecs, just one that can bitstream them. The BD30 fits the bill for bitstreaming. The only thing you will be forgoing is lossless audio on advanced content features such as PIP commentary.


----------



## Neo9710




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neo9710* /forum/post/13575017
> 
> 
> And NOW I am TRULY confused. I too fell into buying an HD DVD player. But here's my dilemma....
> 
> 
> I am totally redoing my setup. My setup will most likely be....
> 
> 
> Onkyo TSXR 805 but still looking at a Denon!
> 
> Denon 2910 (pretty much the only thing Im keeping)
> 
> Toshiba HD-A3
> 
> Definitive Pro Speakers (right now running 5.1 but probably going to 7.1)
> 
> 
> I was planning to buy the Panasonic BD30K but after hearing that it doesnt decode all the new codecs, I started thinking about waiting for the Sony 550. the system is pretty much only used for watching movies.
> 
> 
> I guess the question is should I wait or just go ahead and take the plunge....



Or the Panny 50!


----------



## Thomas Clayton

Hi All,


I'm a newbie...


I have a Sony 720p 50" professional series plasma. Currently, I have only a progressive scan DVD player and would like an Blu Ray player (w/upscaling for regular DVDs).


My TV only has component inputs (the HDMI interface would cost another $125). So, Is there a player out there that will send HD content over component cables that rivals the quality of HDMI? Keep in mind I have a 720p TV.


I was looking at the Sony Bdp-300...


Thanks!!

Tom


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thomas Clayton* /forum/post/13576699
> 
> 
> My TV only has component inputs (the HDMI interface would cost another $125). So, Is there a player out there that will send HD content over component cables that rivals the quality of HDMI? Keep in mind I have a 720p TV.



They all output HD over component. But, they can't upscale DVD over component because of copy restrictions. Upscaling is limited to an HDMI connection. Considering the generally poor reviews BD players get for upscaling, that probably doesn't matter much. Your Panasonic set likely will do as good a job as the current group of BD players.


----------



## Thomas Clayton

Thanks!


"BD player" = Bdp-300? (What's BD stand for?)


Is my Panasonic already upscaling my DVD's to 720p?


If so, do you think a Blu-Ray player (w/ Blu Ray movies) would look better than std format since my TV's already upscaling to the highest resolution (720p).


Thanks again!

Tom


----------



## drjaymez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thomas Clayton* /forum/post/13576929
> 
> 
> If so, do you think a Blu-Ray player (w/ Blu Ray movies) would look better than std format since my TV's already upscaling to the highest resolution (720p).



It will look a million times better. Upscaling can't create information that isn't in the original.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thomas Clayton* /forum/post/13576929
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> "BD player" = Bdp-300? (What's BD stand for?)
> 
> 
> Is my Panasonic already upscaling my DVD's to 720p?
> 
> 
> If so, do you think a Blu-Ray player (w/ Blu Ray movies) would look better than std format since my TV's already upscaling to the highest resolution (720p).



BD = Blu-ray Disc.


Your set has to upscale in order to make 480i material from a disc display on your set. But, that doesn't make the content HD. Genuine HD content will look much, much, much better.


----------



## Ophitoxaemia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WOLVERNOLE* /forum/post/13532337
> 
> 
> snip and I like the BD-30 VERY MUCH. Did the firmware update. But yea, the SD upconversion is...well...underwhelming (not "bad"). snip



does this mean a SD DVD played on a BD-30 will look considerably worse than on my XA1?


i am very impressed with the quality of the XA1 with standard DVDs compared to my older DVD player. the sound, color gradients and saturation, sharpness, and blacks are impressive.


but i am starting to think of replacing my XA1 with a blu-ray. i will not have two players, so the blu-ray has to look stellar with SD DVDs. the PS3 isnt an option as i need fully decoded analog audio outputs.


will the BD-50 be better than the BD-30 with SD DVDs? (not everything is available in HD/blu-ray yet so we watch a lot of regular DVDs) thanks, james


----------



## TalonDJ

So now that Blue-ray has one I am finally ready to buy. But so many options!

I have a 1080p Sharp LCD but my tuner is a 7 year old Sony. I know I need to upgrade it but that will have to wait I think. I need a player that will do 5.1 analog out. I was looking at the BD-30 since I don't care about 'Live' stuff. But with it's upconvert issues and the big collection of dvds I have I would probably want the BD player AND a nicer upconverting player. Is there a decent player that does both for not much more? Even the BD-30 seems really expensive. Is there anything else I should be looking at?

I have been looking at a super nice LCD with a weak video source for way too long but I don't want to spend a grand on hardware that will not last. It sounds like the BD-50 will not be that much better for upconverting but it might be worth it to wait and see.

Opinions?


----------



## TalonDJ

As long as I have been asking. Upconvert... I have been just letting my TV do it. How much better would it be for me to get a player just to play my old disks upconverted and what should I be looking for? Is there one at that is a good deal? Maybe a HD player on clearance?


----------



## rutlian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TalonDJ* /forum/post/13587236
> 
> 
> So now that Blue-ray has one I am finally ready to buy. But so many options!
> 
> I have a 1080p Sharp LCD but my tuner is a 7 year old Sony. I know I need to upgrade it but that will have to wait I think. I need a player that will do 5.1 analog out. I was looking at the BD-30 since I don't care about 'Live' stuff. But with it's upconvert issues and the big collection of dvds I have I would probably want the BD player AND a nicer upconverting player. Is there a decent player that does both for not much more? Even the BD-30 seems really expensive. Is there anything else I should be looking at?
> 
> I have been looking at a super nice LCD with a weak video source for way too long but I don't want to spend a grand on hardware that will not last. It sounds like the BD-50 will not be that much better for upconverting but it might be worth it to wait and see.
> 
> Opinions?



If you don't want to upgrade yet your receiver you can go with panasonic bd10a it does have 7.1 channel analog vs 5.1 of yours but that does not matter for now. The reason I recommend bd10a is because it can internally decode the Truhd, dd+ and dts hd RL but not MA. With dts hd MA you will get dts core only.


----------



## mariofer

So now that the format war is over, time to get a Blue-Ray player... the question is which. I have read so many posts, I am really confused now.

I have a large SD DVD collection that would like to be able to view with some degree of decent quality.

I have been looking at the Panny BD30 but I read the scaling leaves lots to be desired. (Don't want to have to pawn the dog and youngest son either....)

I have a Sony KDL-52XBR5 LCD and my receiver is a Denon AVR-3808CI receiver. The results with the Denon scaling from a SD DVD player have been mediocre at best.

I am very new to the modern AV world and the Denon is less than two months old so I haven't done much tinkering with it.

Any advice or suggestions you all can send my way on a BD player and on settings for the Denon is greatly appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## CT_Wiebe

TalonDJ & mariofer -- What is wrong with using your existing SD DVD player for playing SD DVDs - that's what I'm going to do. Therefore, I'm not worried about not getting excellent upscaling from any BD player that I eventually buy.


I've had no problems playing 480p/480i into any of my displays (flat panel TV or front projector on a 106" screen). My SD player happens to also up-convert via it's HDMI output, but I haven't even tried it yet, since I'm getting excellent picture quality from my SD DVD player's component outputs.


----------



## TalonDJ

That is a fair question. My older SD player does not have HDMI out. It is not even progressive scan. So how much more image quality will I get if I get a solid upconverting player? I have no idea. I would like to get more out of my SDs if I can but I don't know how noticable the change will be.

Does anyone know what a sideby side comparison of an older player and a nice upconverting one looks like in full 1080p?


----------



## jcdammeyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mariofer* /forum/post/13592001
> 
> 
> So now that the format war is over, time to get a Blue-Ray player... the question is which. I have read so many posts, I am really confused now.



Hi,


I'm in much the same boat. My Denon 3808CI is also about 2 months old and I have been using a JVC XV-S30 DVD player using component and digital audio into the Denon which goes through HDMI into my Tosiba Regza. I've kept the JVC in 4:3 mode and let the TV do the DVD to 1080 formatting with excellent results. I found the Denon got confused at times upconverting.


Last night the JVC has decided to report No Disk Loaded for everything I stick in it so it seams it's toast. Seems pointless to buy another DVD player if a BD can do the job.


So same question. Panasonic the best route?



Thanks


John


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcdammeyer* /forum/post/13597082
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I'm in much the same boat. My Denon 3808CI is also about 2 months old and I have been using a JVC XV-S30 DVD player using component and digital audio into the Denon which goes through HDMI into my Tosiba Regza. I've kept the JVC in 4:3 mode and let the TV do the DVD to 1080 formatting with excellent results. I found the Denon got confused at times upconverting.
> 
> 
> Last night the JVC has decided to report No Disk Loaded for everything I stick in it so it seams it's toast. Seems pointless to buy another DVD player if a BD can do the job.
> 
> 
> So same question. Panasonic the best route?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> John



John, yea it would seem the BD30 is the best option, unless you want a ps3.

Or you could pick up an oppo for DVD-audio and SACD, and excellent upconversion, and buy yourself a few months for the newer BD players coming out.


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TalonDJ* /forum/post/13596326
> 
> 
> That is a fair question. My older SD player does not have HDMI out. It is not even progressive scan. So how much more image quality will I get if I get a solid upconverting player? I have no idea. I would like to get more out of my SDs if I can but I don't know how noticable the change will be.
> 
> Does anyone know what a sideby side comparison of an older player and a nice upconverting one looks like in full 1080p?



480i vs. an upconverted 1080p, I'm pretty sure the new upconverts will look better, but how much also depends on how good your tv was at taking a 480i signal to 480p. If it did a good job, this may be a slightly incremental upgrade, but if your tv isn't that good, well this could be a huge leap in quality. The other significant factor is how big is your screen and how far away do you sit away from it. You can see with all these variables it is hard for any of us to tell you exactly what your going to get, but hopefully you can figure it out with the info above.


One other option is to buy a BD player from Best Buy/CC/etc and test it out.If you don't like it return it.


-Splints


----------



## TalonDJ

I have last years model Sharp Aquos 52" LCD in full 1080p. I am letting it convert component from an non progressive 7 year old sony up to the full screen rez. How much different would I notice with a nice upscaling player running HDMI to the display? The Sharp seems to do a pretty decent job of converting.

I don't care about the 'live' features of 2.0. And I am tired of waiting to get the most out of my screen. There is ALWAYS something better on the horizon to wait for.

My options seem to be:

1: Get an nice BD player now like the BD30K and use to do SD and BD

2: Get one of those AND another player that does SD upconvert better.

3: Wait two months and get an new uber player that does it all

4: Get the upconverting player and hang on for a little longer for the BDs to get cheaper.


I don't want to wait much so I am thinking option 1 or 2. I just can't figure out if I would notice a big improvment with a dedicated upconverting player, or if so, which one to get where they difference will be worth the cost.


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/13597121
> 
> 
> John, yea it would seem the BD30 is the best option, unless you want a ps3.
> 
> Or you could pick up an oppo for DVD-audio and SACD, and excellent upconversion, and buy yourself a few months for the newer BD players coming out.



Talon... Same for you.


----------



## drober30

I purchased a BD30 based on the opinions in this thread. I upgraded the firmware but it still kept cutting off my sub. I returned it.


I really want to buy another player because I have two new LCD TV's.


I heard about and witnessed the Sony player locking up during movies.


I now am going to read about the Samsung 1400 to find out what its issues might be.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drober30* /forum/post/13600924
> 
> 
> I purchased a BD30 based on the opinions in this thread. I upgraded the firmware but it still kept cutting off my sub. I returned it.
> 
> 
> I really want to buy another player because I have two new LCD TV's.
> 
> 
> I heard about and witnessed the Sony player locking up during movies.
> 
> 
> I now am going to read about the Samsung 1400 to find out what its issues might be.



You're better off getting another BD30 than the 1400.


----------



## drober30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/13600976
> 
> 
> You're better off getting another BD30 than the 1400.



Why... is what I need to figure out. I know they all have their problems but I'm not up to date on the 1400. I read this thread and just bought the BD30.


I will probably wait for the BD50 and try that.


I spent some decent money on my Denon receivers 2(2807) and they don't process the new HD audio some I really bummed there but that's the way it goes.


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TalonDJ* /forum/post/13598818
> 
> 
> I have last years model Sharp Aquos 52" LCD in full 1080p. I am letting it convert component from an non progressive 7 year old sony up to the full screen rez. How much different would I notice with a nice upscaling player running HDMI to the display? The Sharp seems to do a pretty decent job of converting.
> 
> I don't care about the 'live' features of 2.0. And I am tired of waiting to get the most out of my screen. There is ALWAYS something better on the horizon to wait for.
> 
> My options seem to be:
> 
> 1: Get an nice BD player now like the BD30K and use to do SD and BD
> 
> 2: Get one of those AND another player that does SD upconvert better.
> 
> 3: Wait two months and get an new uber player that does it all
> 
> 4: Get the upconverting player and hang on for a little longer for the BDs to get cheaper.
> 
> 
> I don't want to wait much so I am thinking option 1 or 2. I just can't figure out if I would notice a big improvment with a dedicated upconverting player, or if so, which one to get where they difference will be worth the cost.



I have a similar model probably. I have the Costco LC-60C52U which is the equivalent of the LC-52C62U. I have a ps3 and it does a great job upscaling and upconverting as compared to the XA2 and the Oppo dvd player. The BD30 I don't have so I can't really say, but I wouldn't say the BD30's upconver would be a deal breaker. If it's really that big of a deal, wait for the Oppo BD player to come out, that will probably be the best quality.


If you want something earlier, the Pioneer and Denon BD units coming out would be other options. It's a matter of how much cash you want to pay for a BD player.


Hope that helps!


-Splints


----------



## paul?

Now that it is official that the PS3 will be doing DTS-HD, everything just got more complicated again. Yes, it is a "gaming" machine, but it may again be the "best" blu-ray player short of something quite expensive such as a Denon.


----------



## rr330i

Denon cannot decode DD+, or DTS HD-HR. Nice for such a pricey unit.










I want to see how the S350/550 and BD50 compare to the PS3 in video and quality.

Boy, it sure would be nice to be able to test this out for myself some where.


----------



## kdmann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paul?* /forum/post/13608660
> 
> 
> Now that it is official that the PS3 will be doing DTS-HD, everything just got more complicated again. Yes, it is a "gaming" machine, but it may again be the "best" blu-ray player short of something quite expensive such as a Denon.



Where is the official source that says it's getting it?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kdmann* /forum/post/13610045
> 
> 
> Where is the official source that says it's getting it?



Here you go LINK


----------



## zductive

I understand that the ps3 converts the new HD audio formats to bitstream (is this correct for DD and DTS?)


Please confirm that the bitstream is the same as LPCM. Trying to determine whether I can send the HD formats to my Yamaha RX-V2095 receiver. (I know that it receives DTS core but not sure whether it will work with the other formats).


Thanks!



----

This isn't going to work for me. My outputs MUST be through sdif interface since the receiver doesn't have hdmi.

Guess that means that I will have to go with a player that has 6 analog outputs that I can run through my amplifier.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zductive* /forum/post/13629933
> 
> 
> I understand that the ps3 converts the new HD audio formats to bitstream (is this correct for DD and DTS?)
> 
> 
> Please confirm that the bitstream is the same as LPCM. Trying to determine whether I can send the HD formats to my Yamaha RX-V2095 receiver. (I know that it receives DTS core but not sure whether it will work with the other formats).



The PS3 decodes the new formats and outputs them as multichannel PCM over HDMI. _The PS3 does not support bitstreaming the new codecs over HDMI 1.3._ But, it doesn't matter whether the decoding takes place in the player or receiver. Both give you the same lossless output.


The PS3 does not currently decode dts-MA. But, the DTS website says it's part of the next PS3 firmware update, which will apparently be out in the next few days.


The PS3 can bitstream legacy DD and DTS, including the DTS core, over HDMI and optical.

_EDIT: Corrected misinformation re: the version of HDMI on the PS3._


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13630990
> 
> 
> The PS3 decodes the new formats and outputs them as multichannel PCM over HDMI. It takes HDMI 1.3 to bitstream the new codecs and the PS3 does not have HDMI 1.3. But, it doesn't matter whether the decoding takes place in the player or receiver. Both give you the same lossless output.
> 
> 
> The PS3 does not currently decode dts-MA. But, the DTS website says it's part of the next PS3 firmware update, which will apparently be out in the next few days.
> 
> 
> The PS3 can bitstream legacy DD and DTS, including the DTS core, over HDMI and optical.



My understanding is that HDMI 1.3 support for bitstreaming is optional and not required. The ps3 does have a HDMI 1.3 chipset, but it does not include the optional portion, leading a lot of people believe that an optional part of the spec is mandatory and the ps3 is deficient in it's claims.

HDMI Org FAQ on bitstreaming being optional 


-Splints


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *splinters* /forum/post/13638994
> 
> 
> My understanding is that HDMI 1.3 support for bitstreaming is optional and not required. The ps3 does have a HDMI 1.3 chipset, but it does not include the optional portion, leading a lot of people believe that an optional part of the spec is mandatory and the ps3 is deficient in it's claims.



Thanks. I believe you are correct and I will edit my earlier post to reflect the correction.


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13639222
> 
> 
> Thanks. I believe you are correct and I will edit my earlier post to reflect the correction.



No worries, that's why we're all here.







Cheers to us and DTS-HD-MA decoding!


-Splints


----------



## Centurion

I'm looking for a BD player to fill my BD needs up until the release of either Panny's BD-50 or Pio's 05FD. Both seem to be releasing later than initially anticipated.


I'll be needing a player that will output a 1080P/24 video signal and capable of bitstreaming all the current audio codecs, especially the lossless TrueHD and DTS HD-MA through HDMI.


I'm considering both the Denon 2500 or Panasonic BD-30.

Any feedback will help me.

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Bill C.

In a general sense, AIUI, the BD30 is considered one of the better standalones out there. And for bitstreaming _everything_, your current choices are pretty limited anyway--though I think one of the new Sony standalones will do it as well (the 'S550?). I don't have enough information on the Denon, but there's probably a thread about it around here somewhere...


----------



## webmasterbill2

I think I'm ready to take the PS3 plunge. I don't game, but I hear the PS3's BR playback is great, as is its SD upconversion (for my Panny 50PZ85U). Pretty much all I'm looking for. But it also allows web browsing, which I think would be very cool (with maybe a bluetooth keyboard in my lap?).







I have a coupon for 10% off at BB, so I'd be getting an ok deal.


There are 40G, 60G, and 80G versions of the PS3. Any reason why the 40G wouldn't be good enough? Again, I just don't game. Movies, DVDs, and browsing are what I do.


Comments?


Thanks!


----------



## lockmart

I've read the 40G version has a quiter fan, since I've experienced loud fans with my DLP TV I perked up when I heard this. Also, I'm not a big gamer either but looking to get one now they can handle lossless audio. 40 GB should be plenty for me, I might play games once or twice a month. For the price and now lossless audio we're basically getting the gaming for free!


----------



## Vipper IV

I'm seriously contemplating using my $50 Best Buy gift card and recently-received 12% off to get a 40GB PS3 to replace my BDP-S300. It makes very little sense since I paid full price for the S300 just eight months ago. Plus, when I think about it, the S300 is actually pretty reliable. I'm just so damn fed up with its slowness on both Java and non-Java titles. Decisions, decisions - employing logic just makes things worse.


----------



## kreepy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lockmart* /forum/post/13645997
> 
> 
> I've read the 40G version has a quiter fan, since I've experienced loud fans with my DLP TV I perked up when I heard this. Also, I'm not a big gamer either but looking to get one now they can handle lossless audio. 40 GB should be plenty for me, I might play games once or twice a month. For the price and now lossless audio we're basically getting the gaming for free!




Hey Lock,


To help you along some, the PS3 40G model does have a quiet fan, i just picked on up and it makes an amazing BR player. To be honest i never hear the fan on my PS3, i personally was pretty impressed by it myself.


----------



## bugman72

You might want to read your 12% coupon carefully, Vipper. If your coupon is the same as mine (BB Rewards pack...one 10%, one 12% and a third one that I can't remember what it was for), then the PS3 is excluded. From what my wife and I read, the 10% and the 12% are EXACTLY the same coupon (why, I have no idea). It states that the PS3 and any other gaming hardware are excluded from the discount. I was hoping to use one for the PS3 and the other to replace my 3RROD Xbox360.


My wife is really wanting to get a Blu-Ray player, as she's a huge Johnny Depp fan and thus wants the Pirates Trilogy on BR. I'm trying to persuade her into getting a PS3, since they are only $20 more than the entry-level standalones. From what I've read here, the PS3 is definitely the unit to buy (for the money), correct?


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bugman72* /forum/post/13647570
> 
> 
> My wife is really wanting to get a Blu-Ray player, as she's a huge Johnny Depp fan and thus wants the Pirates Trilogy on BR. I'm trying to persuade her into getting a PS3, since they are only $20 more than the entry-level standalones. From what I've read here, the PS3 is definitely the unit to buy (for the money), correct?



Plus you can use the PS3 like a big iPod... stream music, video, and photos....


Nothing like watching a slide show of your pictures, while listening to a music playlist..


----------



## b_scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/13648120
> 
> 
> Plus you can use the PS3 like a big iPod... stream music, video, and photos....
> 
> 
> Nothing like watching a slide show of your pictures, while listening to a music playlist..



but he already has a 360.


----------



## bugman72

...plus three Gen 1 modded Xboxes running XBMC. Streaming and internet browsing aren't of any interest to me with the PS3, as I have an HTPC based theater. And I could upgrade my HTPC to play BR...or buy 2 PS3s for the same price







.


----------



## Vipper IV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bugman72* /forum/post/13647570
> 
> 
> You might want to read your 12% coupon carefully, Vipper. If your coupon is the same as mine (BB Rewards pack...one 10%, one 12% and a third one that I can't remember what it was for), then the PS3 is excluded. From what my wife and I read, the 10% and the 12% are EXACTLY the same coupon (why, I have no idea). It states that the PS3 and any other gaming hardware are excluded from the discount. I was hoping to use one for the PS3 and the other to replace my 3RROD Xbox360.



Damn. Kills that plan.


----------



## lockmart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreepy* /forum/post/13647530
> 
> 
> Hey Lock,
> 
> 
> To help you along some, the PS3 40G model does have a quiet fan, i just picked on up and it makes an amazing BR player. To be honest i never hear the fan on my PS3, i personally was pretty impressed by it myself.



Thanks, I ordered from Buy.com yesterday for $385 shipped. This completes my new Home Theater of Yamaha V663 / Polk Rti speakers and Bic H100 sub. Can't wait to get this, do the firmware upgrade and start enjoying both Blu Ray video quality and lossless audio!


----------



## Erik Tracy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *webmasterbill2* /forum/post/13645737
> 
> 
> I think I'm ready to take the PS3 plunge. I don't game, but I hear the PS3's BR playback is great, as is its SD upconversion (for my Panny 50PZ85U). Pretty much all I'm looking for. But it also allows web browsing, which I think would be very cool (with maybe a bluetooth keyboard in my lap?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a coupon for 10% off at BB, so I'd be getting an ok deal.
> 
> 
> There are 40G, 60G, and 80G versions of the PS3. Any reason why the 40G wouldn't be good enough? Again, I just don't game. Movies, DVDs, and browsing are what I do.
> 
> 
> Comments?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I've got a Panny 50PZ77U and have been watching SD-DVDs for a while now. The Panny does a very good job of upconverting to its 1080p native resolution.


(and btw, I've 'borrowed' my kids PS3 to try out some BD movies and the picture is *gorgeous* on the Panny!!)


So, I've got to ask, have you done any actual comparisons or read of any actual testimonials that say the PS3 or ANY upconverting player does a better job that the Panny itself?


I remain skeptical of the almost cult-like propaganda that says you must have a good upconverting player to enjoy SD-DVDs - experiment and see what looks good for yourself.


Cheers,

Erik


----------



## lockmart

How did the SD-DVD stack up on your Panny vs PS3? You say you like the SD-DVD on your Panny and tried Blu Ray on the PS3 and the Panny is great?


----------



## webmasterbill2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Tracy* /forum/post/13654409
> 
> 
> I've got a Panny 50PZ77U and have been watching SD-DVDs for a while now. The Panny does a very good job of upconverting to its 1080p native resolution.
> 
> 
> (and btw, I've 'borrowed' my kids PS3 to try out some BD movies and the picture is *gorgeous* on the Panny!!)
> 
> 
> So, I've got to ask, have you done any actual comparisons or read of any actual testimonials that say the PS3 or ANY upconverting player does a better job that the Panny itself?
> 
> 
> I remain skeptical of the almost cult-like propaganda that says you must have a good upconverting player to enjoy SD-DVDs - experiment and see what looks good for yourself.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Erik



I've got a Panny 50PZ85U with a Sony DVD player hooked to it via component interconnect and I'm getting a pretty good picture.







But I, too, would like to hear of (or see) a comparison between a Panny's up-conversion and an HD player's internal DVD up-conversion. One advantage an up-converting HD player would have is that the signal path from the disc all the way to the TV's video circuitry is _all digital_. With a non-up-converting player using component or S-video interconnect to the TV, the player first has to do the de-interlacing (reportedly the touchiest part), then convert the signal to two (for S-video) or three (for component) analog signals, pass these through X feet of cable to the TV, and then the TV has to re-digitize the signals for the display. An up-converting player avoids all that extraneous D-to-A and A-to-D bounce around stuff. In theory, at least, that's a better world.


In any case, I'm planning on buying a PS3 for BD playback and Internet capability (as well as SD up-conversion), so I'll be able to make the comparison myself before long.







I'll report my observations on the AVS Forum.


----------



## Surf1244

Just recently purchased Pioneer Elite 1150 Plasma, Onkyo 805 receiver, Kef 3005 5.1 speakers, and Sony Dvd player. I would like to get a blue ray player and have gaming capabilities in next few months. I can still return the Sony DVD player and put it towards a blue ray player. Question:should I go ahead and get PS3 for both blue ray and gaming or would I be better off with a blue ray separate like Panosonic BD30, or wait for BD50 or Samsung BD-P1500 to come out that was recommended in other posts. Is the PS3 considered to be a good blue ray player? Thanks for your input!


----------



## rr330i

Surf1244... see post 16991 on this thread.

If you are cosidering gaming, the PS3 is it.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post13655698


----------



## thecragus

I've only had my PS3 for a couple of weeks and am finding it an amazing Blu-Ray AND DVD player. It now supports all Hi-Def audio formats and the picture is amazing. The upscaling of SD DVDs is quite good and the PS3 gives you the option of pixel doubling which gives you a slightly smaller picture but a much sharper picture as less interpolation occurs.

In addition, it's a media center. I really didn't purchase it knowing this. I can now stream music from my iTunes playlists, have slide shows of family pictures, and stream video content from my Mac (using a shareware program called MediaLink $20; I think this comes built in with PC's).

ONE CAVEAT, you really do need a HDMI capable receiver.


----------



## brittonal

My older brother has an HDTV and wants to get a blu ray player but doesnt have or want a 5.1 system. What would be the least inexpensive player for him? Im not sure he'll go for the ps3.


----------



## david

Probably the Denon 3800 is about the least inexpensive player around.


----------



## patnshan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david* /forum/post/13657865
> 
> 
> Probably the Denon 3800 is about the least inexpensive player around.



Come on dude! That's not even funny.


Cheapest player is probably a refurb Samsung from second act. Not the best for the money but cheapert.


Pat


----------



## joerod

Ps3 40gb.


----------



## robbyc30

I disagree. You have clearly not done your research. What about this one: http://most-expensive.net/blu-ray-disc-player/ .


Rob


----------



## mackiefan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brittonal* /forum/post/13657818
> 
> 
> My older brother has an HDTV and wants to get a blu ray player but doesnt have or want a 5.1 system. What would be the least inexpensive player for him? Im not sure he'll go for the ps3.



Read the tag line....again....carefully....


The Denon is probably the best fit


----------



## patnshan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mackiefan* /forum/post/13658015
> 
> 
> Read the tag line....again....carefully....
> 
> 
> The Denon is probably the best fit



Now I got it, I've been working hard today and thinking a little slowly


----------



## Erik Tracy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lockmart* /forum/post/13654490
> 
> 
> How did the SD-DVD stack up on your Panny vs PS3? You say you like the SD-DVD on your Panny and tried Blu Ray on the PS3 and the Panny is great?



Well I did a direct A/B comparison of Pirate of the Carb: Black Pearl with my SD-DVD player and the PS3 playing a Blu Ray on my Panny and the difference was VERY noticable - the PS3 blu ray picture was clearly more detailed and sharp with better colors.


I was able to watch both thru my avr and switch back and forth as the movie played or do a freeze frame on both.


Wow - I didn't think there'd be that much of a difference but there was.


Before, I only had SD-DVDs and would watch the big titles - you know - Lord of the Rings EE and be very pleased with the picture - quite good for SD-DVD.


But, I'm a Blu Ray believer now - if the release was mastered correctly (Blu Ray does NOT guarantee a better picture).


What I haven't tried is a comparison of using the PS3 as the upscaler for SD-DVDs vs what my Panny can do.


That would be harder to do since I only have 1 SD-DVD copy of any movie.


To correctly and fairly compare the PS3 vs Panny for upscaling, it should be with the same DVD on both the PS3 and my DVD player thru the AVR and A/B the PQ.


I'm a skeptic here of the need for upscaling before hitting the HDTV.










Erik


----------



## allargon

Besides telling you to search, I will actually answer.


The cheapest (non-discontinued) Blu-Ray standalone is arguably the Samsung BD-P1400. The one after that would likely be the Sony BDP-S300. They are both profile 1.0. Moreover, they both have their faults. Check this forum.


You can usually find a BD-P1400 on E-bay for $200-230 new. The BDP-S300's are usually about $230-260 new. From an actual trustworthy e-tailer, look to pay around $300 or so for the Sammy. For the Sony, check sonystyle.com, you can sometimes get a refurb for $300 which becomes $200 if you get a Sony credit card.


Hopefully, this helps. You can also look to the combo units. The Samsung BD-UP5000 can often be found for around $400. The LG BH200 is more expensive. Both are at least profile 1.1 (the Sammy eventually), but have disc playback issues.


The Panasonic DMP-BD30 is profile 1.1, and seems to be the favorite of most AVS'ers. It can *sometimes* be found on E-bay for as low as $360. Expect to pay around $500 at retail. This one tends to be sold out in wealthier parts of the country. However, the Fry's in Austin still has a stack of them.


----------



## brittonal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mackiefan* /forum/post/13658015
> 
> 
> Read the tag line....again....carefully....
> 
> 
> The Denon is probably the best fit



Aww crap. I guess I didn't proof read very well. That should say "least expensive."


----------



## EDDIE919

After reading this thread my head is spinning.


Where can I find a chart that lists what players have internal audio decoding for high resolution audio? It seems that my Harmon Kardon AVR 147 does not decode itself.


----------



## alvindd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EDDIE919* /forum/post/13676878
> 
> 
> After reading this thread my head is spinning.
> 
> 
> Where can I find a chart that lists what players have internal audio decoding for high resolution audio? It seems that my Harmon Kardon AVR 147 does not decode itself.


 http://www.idoblu.co.uk/page2%20Blu-ray%20Players.html 


I'm waiting for the Sony BDP-S350.


----------



## eddieg516

Thank you.


One more question. I will be using the 6 channel audio inputs on my receiver since it does not process audio over HDMI and I would want the best possible sound. Using the 6 channel audio, which is analog, does decoding still matter?


I know absolutely NOTHING about this stuff.


Thanks in advance!


Eddie


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EDDIE919* /forum/post/13676878
> 
> 
> Where can I find a chart that lists what players have internal audio decoding for high resolution audio? It seems that my Harmon Kardon AVR 147 does not decode itself.



The best source I've seen is the BD Player Audio Support Comparison sticky in this forum maintained by namechamps. He does an outstanding job of keeping everything up-to-date in the rapidly changing world of BD player development.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddieg516* /forum/post/13677562
> 
> 
> I will be using the 6 channel audio inputs on my receiver since it does not process audio over HDMI and I would want the best possible sound. Using the 6 channel audio, which is analog, does decoding still matter?



Yes. Any encoded sound track (DD, DTS, TrueHD, dts-MA, etc) has to be decoded before it can be played. Since your AVR doesn't have HDMI, you must buy a player that can do the decoding itself. The player will convert the resulting PCM to analog audio and send it to your receiver as six separate channels. All the receiver will do is amplify the signals on their way to your speakers. You will have to handle bass management and set speaker distances in the player since the settings you have in your AVR will not be used for analog.


----------



## miata

OK. I'm fed up with the hooky IR solution with the PS3. I just got an URC MX-350 remote that I can totally customize -- but cannot power on and off the PS3. I was hoping one of the IR to Bluetooth solutions would help, but after investigation I've concluded that though they may be the perfect solution a Harmony remote they will no provide discrete power off with my MX-350. This was the last straw for me. The PS3 is out of the main room. I need a second BD player for the bedroom anyway










I had been targeting the upcoming Panny player, but I just saw that the Samsung BD-P1400 can be had at a very attractive price now. What I really want is something that has the speed, reliability and BD playback performance of the PS3 -- but acts as a simple, standalone DVD player -- including proper IR remote support. My guess is that it will be at least another year before a player that meets those requirements is released.


Would the BD-P1400 be a reasonable player to hold me over? I have an HDMI 1.1 AVR (Onkyo 674) and realize I will lose DTS-HDMA. My TV is a 60" Kuro plasma, so I will be watching BDs at 1080p/24fps. I also Have a decent dedicated DVD player, so upconversion is not a consideration. I really don't care about any of the advanced BD features -- I just want to be able to watch movies with no problem. Heck, I even disconnected my PS3 from the network after I did the latest firmware update.


I've read through a bunch of the related threads and there are definitely mixed views. In your opinion would the BD-P1400 be a reasonable choice for me at this point given that my primary objective is to minimize my investments at this stage. I'm guessing that in another year or so I will be able to get my ideal BD player for around $400.


----------



## jyzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/13678563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....What I really want is something that has the speed, reliability and BD playback performance of the PS3 -- but acts as a simple, standalone DVD player -- including proper IR remote support.....



even at the lowest refurb price, the BDP1400 is not an insignificant investment.

you are so close to the release of the next generation BDP, why not give it another few weeks and make a better informed decision, and chances are a small wave of upgrading users may sell their gently used gear?


----------



## wabkab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyzz* /forum/post/13679611
> 
> 
> even at the lowest refurb price, the BDP1400 is not an insignificant investment.
> 
> you are so close to the release of the next generation BDP, why not give it another few weeks and make a better informed decision, and chances are a small wave of upgrading users may sell their gently used gear?



I agree, especially with you having 3 of the 4 things you are looking for.


----------



## semi-newbie

is there a blu-ray player that's bd-java compliant and uses the realta chip that hi-end samsungs had? gotta have one ASAP!!!


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyzz* /forum/post/13679611
> 
> 
> even at the lowest refurb price, the BDP1400 is not an insignificant investment.
> 
> you are so close to the release of the next generation BD, why not give it another few weeks and make a better informed decision, and chances are a small wave of upgrading users may sell their gently used gear?



Well, at $229 for refurb I could get a player that does everything I need -- well except for DTS-HDMA. From what I have been reading in other threads it seems that Samsung has finally gotten their act together with the 1400. Sure it is a slower unit, but I think the BD-50 units will also be slow compared to the PS3. I'm thinking that if I wait for another year or so I might be able to get a standalone player that is as fast as the PS3 for around $400 or less. Aren't the BD-50 units going to cost around $600 or so? If they were going to be more around $400 and be on parity with the PS3 for Blu-ray -- including responsiveness I would probably go for the one of those units. I just have a hard time imagining a stand-alone player that is going to be fast with some of the Disney type Java discs. I really wish that Java stuff would just go away. After spending a year with a very slow HD DVD player I am not willing to make a big investment in a player that takes half a minute to load a movie.


The other advantage of getting something now is that I would then have a second player to serve up Blu-ray on the other HDTV . When I finally get the ultimate Blu-ray player in another year or so I can move the PS3 into the guest room and be able to watch Blu-ray on all TVs. Or, I could sell the PS3 to cover half the costs of a new player.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wabkab* /forum/post/13680270
> 
> 
> I agree, especially with you having 3 of the 4 things you are looking for.



Well, I just spent around $400 on what I thought was the perfect solution with a nice MX-350 IR remote, an RC/IR unit and Xantech IR distribution system to all the components in my cabinet and every day when I come hoe from work I can hear that the PS3 is running away in a closed cabinet using power power and making noise. I have never had such a love hate relationship with a piece of AV gear as I have with the PS3. Completely messes up the AV Feng Shui


----------



## wabkab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/13681138
> 
> 
> Well, at $229 for refurb I could get a player that does everything I need -- well except for DTS-HDMA. From what I have been reading in other threads it seems that Samsung has finally gotten their act together with the 1400. Sure it is a slower unit, but I think the BD-50 units will also be slow compared to the PS3. I'm thinking that if I wait for another year or so I might be able to get a standalone player that is as fast as the PS3 for around $400 or less. Aren't the BD-50 units going to cost around $600 or so? If they were going to be more around $400 and be on parity with the PS3 for Blu-ray -- including responsiveness I would probably go for the one of those units. I just have a hard time imagining a stand-alone player that is going to be fast with some of the Disney type Java discs. I really wish that Java stuff would just go away. After spending a year with a very slow HD DVD player I am not willing to make a big investment in a player that takes half a minute to load a movie.
> 
> 
> The other advantage of getting something now is that I would then have a second player to serve up Blu-ray on the other HDTV . When I finally get the ultimate Blu-ray player in another year or so I can move the PS3 into the guest room and be able to watch Blu-ray on all TVs. Or, I could sell the PS3 to cover half the costs of a new player.
> 
> 
> Well, I just spent around $400 on what I thought was the perfect solution with a nice MX-350 IR remote, an RC/IR unit and Xantech IR distribution system to all the components in my cabinet and every day when I come hoe from work I can hear that the PS3 is running away in a closed cabinet using power power and making noise. I have never had such a love hate relationship with a piece of AV gear as I have with the PS3. Completely messes up the AV Feng Shui



I see your point.


----------



## basenjib123

I am not a gamer but I would like to move up to Blu Ray, so...Whaddaya think wait for the Panny BD50 or just go with a Sony PS? I am not that concerned about the price difference, Thanks.


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basenjib123* /forum/post/13684047
> 
> 
> I am not a gamer but I would like to move up to Blu Ray, so...Whaddaya think wait for the Panny BD50 or just go with a Sony PS? I am not that concerned about the price difference, Thanks.



If your not a gamer and don't want to use the BT interface, then go with the BD50. If your a bit more experimental, then go with the ps3, the trailer downloads and the load-up speed are some nice bonus' for one of the cheaper BD players.


-Splints


----------



## base1001

i am sure the ps3 is better built now than the ps2. however, both my ps2 and my xbox(not 360) crapped out on me when using them as movie players. my 360 is used for games only as i have a progressive dvd player and will be getting a bd player sometime soon, yeah, so the 360 still works like a champ. i don't recommend getting a game console to play anything other than games. in fact i can still play games after a few tries on both my old xbox and ps2, can't play them through and they will not load dvd discs.


my xbox had a best buy extended warranty. exactly 17 days after the 14 day ending grace period of the warranty my xbox started to have issues. ???!!!!! a month later the 360 was readily available. yay.


the ps3 will probably do great for a few years, who knows. i will not buy a console again to play anything other than games. they crap out faster. 2 super bad experiences/headaches is enough for teh me. k


----------



## Z06_Pilot

I was just about to pull the trigger on the PS3. loads of good things going for it:


fast load times

wireless networking

Profile 2.0....


But, I still can't get past the internal decoding and PCM output over HDMI of TrueHD and DTS-MA. I bought my Integra 9.8 partly to handle decoding. Maybe it's a mental thing with me, but I want the choice of having the player or my Integra doing the decoding, picking whichever sounds the best to ME.


So, I'm going to hold out for the BD50......


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *semi-newbie* /forum/post/13680949
> 
> 
> is there a blu-ray player that's bd-java compliant and uses the realta chip that hi-end samsungs had? gotta have one ASAP!!!



The Denon DVD3800BDCI ( THREAD ) is fairly expensive, as are Denon's higher-end DVD players. If you buy one I would make certain it comes from a very recent shipment from Denon as they have very recently started installing a firmware update that fixes a couple of problems with the unit. See the description of the firmware update on the bottom right of the Denon web page from the first link above (if you were to get a unit with the original firmware, for now you must ship the unit back to Denon and have them install the firmware update, but perhaps it will be released in the future as a user installed update).


----------



## eddieg516




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13677691
> 
> 
> Yes. Any encoded sound track (DD, DTS, TrueHD, dts-MA, etc) has to be decoded before it can be played. Since your AVR doesn't have HDMI, you must buy a player that can do the decoding itself. The player will convert the resulting PCM to analog audio and send it to your receiver as six separate channels. All the receiver will do is amplify the signals on their way to your speakers. You will have to handle bass management and set speaker distances in the player since the settings you have in your AVR will not be used for analog.



Not that setting the distances and bass is any big deal, but I'm curious as to why. Of course an explanation would be way beyond my knowledge of receivers, but I'd think that the settings would go into effect when the audio is transmitted from the receiver to the speakers, NOT when the receiver receives the audio from it's source (dvd, tv, optical, coaxial, rca, etc.)


----------



## Blu Camry SE

From what I have gathered from information on here and going onto the various manufacturer websites, my goal of finding a Blu ray deck to replace my Panny '10A which features bitstreaming of ALL new codecs and exhibits excellent DVD upscaling seems to be teetering on these few models but it simply seems cloudy right now:

*SONY S550

DENON DVD-3800BDCI/3808?

PIONEER ELITE BDP-95FD (I don't think the 94FD does bitstreaming of audio...)*


Am I missing anything here? On Denon's website, I didn't see any mention of a "3808" Blu ray player, as was suggested by someone on here, and it doesn't seem like any "Pioneer Elite 05" exists, either, which someone else mentioned...the Sony 550 looks like it's not going to handle upscaling DVDs very well...are these the only options for players with good DVD upscaling AND bitstreaming capabilities, or did I miss something?


----------



## Mr.Clean

Hello,

If the much anticipated MAY/08 FW update ever becomes a reality, The Samsung BD-UP5000 might be worth looking at. For SD DVD it has the REON processor which looks really good. The audio capabilities (after FW update) should be similar to the LG BH-200 which both units are based on the same Broadcom chip. Anyway you might find it worth your consideration.


----------



## Blu Camry SE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr.Clean* /forum/post/13689402
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> If the much anticipated MAY/08 FW update ever becomes a reality, The Samsung BD-UP5000 might be worth looking at. For SD DVD it has the REON processor which looks really good. The audio capabilities (after FW update) should be similar to the LG BH-200 which both units are based on the same Broadcom chip. Anyway you might find it worth your consideration.



Thanks Mr Clean,


In the past, I would have wanted to stay away from anything Samsung -- but is this information is true, it may be worth a look...do you know if this deck will offer high resolution audio bitstreaming as well?


----------



## Phantom Stranger

This is the Denon Blu-ray player you want...

http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3961.asp 


It will bitstream and decode all of the various audio formats and has excellent dvd upconversion.


----------



## Blu Camry SE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phantom Stranger* /forum/post/13689466
> 
> 
> This is the Denon Blu-ray player you want...
> 
> http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3961.asp
> 
> 
> It will bitstream and decode all of the various audio formats and has excellent dvd upconversion.



Thank you Phantom...indeed it seems like the one I need; the price seems a bit steep and WAY out of our budget, but I suppose with all it does, how can someone expect something different...


By any chance are there any players in the $1000 range which do the decent (at least) upconversion and bitstreaming?


----------



## Phantom Stranger

There is always the cheaper Denon BD player that bitstreams all audio formats...

http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3953.asp 


But the upconversion on this model is only average from what I've heard.


----------



## Mr.Clean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu Camry SE* /forum/post/13689435
> 
> 
> Thanks Mr Clean,
> 
> 
> In the past, I would have wanted to stay away from anything Samsung -- but is this information is true, it may be worth a look...do you know if this deck will offer high resolution audio bitstreaming as well?



YES, take a look at the audio comparison chart here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=980672 


Specifically look at the LG BH-200 now that it has the FW to support HR audio. The Samsung BD-UP5000 should be identical (I assume) + it has the REON processor.


----------



## Ron Jones

The upcoming Panasonic BD50 handles all audio formats (both decoding and bitstreaming) and is a profile 2.0 player. It should be released within the next 1 to 2 months and will sell in the $500 price range. As for DVD upscaling performance, we will have to wait to see how it actually performs.


----------



## Blu Camry SE

Okay Guys, Thanks A Lot...


So as it stands now, I can get the cheaper Denon but that will offer average upscaling...or, the Panny BD50 which we won't know how it will upscale until it arrives...or I can look into a Samsung, which is really my last choice; what about the Pioneer BDP-95FD? Is this worth getting?


----------



## FilmMixer

Blu... can you not do a two player option?


I really thing the LG is a great unit.. fast, bitstreams, 24p. And the Oppo 983 is supposed to be one of the best upconverters around... Both for under 1k...


----------



## MKaram

Is there a reason to worry about the player's upscaling ability if I have a good upscaling 1.3 compat receiver?


----------



## Blu Camry SE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/13689701
> 
> 
> Blu... can you not do a two player option?
> 
> 
> I really thing the LG is a great unit.. fast, bitstreams, 24p. And the Oppo 983 is supposed to be one of the best upconverters around... Both for under 1k...



Indeed, Mixer, this was a definite possibility for me and one that I am STILL considering...the thing is, it just seems so...I don't know..."silly" for lack of a better word to buy a $400 Oppo upscaling DVD deck and then get another $500 or so Blu ray deck that does the bitstreaming output; it just made more sense, I think, to do it in one chassis...


But, when you take into account the price of that Denon at two grand, doing two decks makes more sense I suppose...I just worry about the quality of the Oppo with upscaling...


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu Camry SE* /forum/post/13689847
> 
> 
> Indeed, Mixer, this was a definite possibility for me and one that I am STILL considering...the thing is, it just seems so...I don't know..."silly" for lack of a better word to buy a $400 Oppo upscaling DVD deck and then get another $500 or so Blu ray deck that does the bitstreaming output; it just made more sense, I think, to do it in one chassis...
> 
> 
> But, when you take into account the price of that Denon at two grand, doing two decks makes more sense I suppose...I just worry about the quality of the Oppo with upscaling...



Kris Derring said:



> Quote:
> Conclusions
> 
> 
> The tentative release date of the Oppo DV-983H is March 10, 2008, and if you're looking for reference video playback performance, this is it. Oppo has produced one heck of a machine. Its performance matches any design I've tested to date, and its performance via HDMI with both video and audio is outstanding. My highest recommendation.


----------



## Blu Camry SE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/13689892
> 
> 
> Kris Derring said:



Thanks very much...this has put my mind at ease a bit at least!


Can I send Dolby Digital and DTS tracks over HDMI WITH video signals with this Oppo?


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu Camry SE* /forum/post/13689931
> 
> 
> Thanks very much...this has put my mind at ease a bit at least!
> 
> 
> Can I send Dolby Digital and DTS tracks over HDMI WITH video signals with this Oppo?



Yes.. and you can make it region free from the remote and it will play PAL discs...


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKaram* /forum/post/13689747
> 
> 
> Is there a reason to worry about the player's upscaling ability if I have a good upscaling 1.3 compat receiver?



If your player supports 480i over HDMI you can take advantage of your receiver to do the de-interlacing and scaling. However, many players require you to manually switch back and forth if you want 1080p for Blu-ray and 480i for DVD -- and that can be a little inconvenient.


----------



## Blu Camry SE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/13689955
> 
> 
> Yes..



Another question...if I got the Oppo that's under the $400 one -- I forget the model; their midline player -- would this offer good DVD upscaling too? It has the Faroudja chip, which I don't really trust, but would it at least upscale better than my Panny 10A Blu ray player?


----------



## Blu Camry SE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/13689966
> 
> 
> If your player supports 480i over HDMI you can take advantage of your receiver to do the de-interlacing and scaling. However, many players require you to manually switch back and forth if you want 1080p for Blu-ray and 480i for DVD -- and that can be a little inconvenient.



Miata,


You bring up a VERY interesting point...


On my Panasonic '10A Blu ray player, there are selections for 480p to 1080p HDMI RESOLUTION OUTPUT...now, I have been keeping the selection on "AUTO" which selects the best resolution for the screen, and this makes the player send 1080p to my Sony SXRD 50A2020 rear projection display...


But I noticed that when I drop the resolution down to "480p" when playing back DVDs on this machine, the noise and artifacts seem to diminish just a tad -- suggesting to me that my TV, doing the upscaling to its native 1080p, is doing a better job at the upconversion...but, like you mention, the switch to 480p every time I want to watch a DVD and then back to 1080p for Blu ray is just a royal pain -- but what is going on in essence if I leave the player on 480p and let the TV handle upscaling? Why is there no "480i" over HDMI resolution from this player...and does this matter for playing DVDs?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddieg516* /forum/post/13688655
> 
> 
> Not that setting the distances and bass is any big deal, but I'm curious as to why. Of course an explanation would be way beyond my knowledge of receivers, but I'd think that the settings would go into effect when the audio is transmitted from the receiver to the speakers, NOT when the receiver receives the audio from it's source (dvd, tv, optical, coaxial, rca, etc.)



Bass and time management happens in the digital domain. Since the digital-analog conversion is happening in the player, those adjustments need to take place there as well prior to the conversion.


Some more expensive receivers can convert multichannel analog back to digital and handle the signal processing themselves. But, most cannot.


----------



## circumstances

blu, this is the pioneer elite you should be considering, not the 95:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=972724 


there is speculation that it will have the Marvell Qdeo for upscaling (which is their solution in their higher end receivers), or better.


----------



## Blu Camry SE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *circumstances* /forum/post/13690020
> 
> 
> blu, this is the pioneer elite you should be considering, not the 95:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=972724
> 
> 
> there is speculation that it will have the Marvell Qdeo for upscaling (which is their solution in their higher end receivers), or better.



Thanks...


Will this bitstream the codecs though? Seems like there's a lot of talk about the internal decoding...


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu Camry SE* /forum/post/13689991
> 
> 
> Miata,
> 
> 
> You bring up a VERY interesting point...
> 
> 
> On my Panasonic '10A Blu ray player, there are selections for 480p to 1080p HDMI RESOLUTION OUTPUT...now, I have been keeping the selection on "AUTO" which selects the best resolution for the screen, and this makes the player send 1080p to my Sony SXRD 50A2020 rear projection display...
> 
> 
> But I noticed that when I drop the resolution down to "480p" when playing back DVDs on this machine, the noise and artifacts seem to diminish just a tad -- suggesting to me that my TV, doing the upscaling to its native 1080p, is doing a better job at the upconversion...but, like you mention, the switch to 480p every time I want to watch a DVD and then back to 1080p for Blu ray is just a royal pain -- but what is going on in essence if I leave the player on 480p and let the TV handle upscaling? Why is there no "480i" over HDMI resolution from this player...and does this matter for playing DVDs?



The BD10 is not the only player that does not support 480i over HDMI. I still think that the CE vendors have a ways to go with creating the ideal player for both Blu-ray and DVD. The DVD resolution thing seems pretty obvious to me. It seems that players should have separate resolution settings for DVD and Blu-ray. This is yet another good reason for having a separate, dedicated DVD player.


----------



## circumstances




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu Camry SE* /forum/post/13690031
> 
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> 
> Will this bitstream the codecs though? Seems like there's a lot of talk about the internal decoding...



yes


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *circumstances* /forum/post/13690020
> 
> 
> blu, this is the pioneer elite you should be considering, not the 95:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=972724
> 
> 
> there is speculation that it will have the Marvell Qdeo for upscaling (which is their solution in their higher end receivers), or better.



Which, btw, is what the LG uses now










And the hi end Oppo is the 983... $399.00


----------



## Blu Camry SE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/13690068
> 
> 
> The BD10 is not the only player that does not support 480i over HDMI. I still think that the CE vendors have a ways to go with creating the ideal player for both Blu-ray and DVD. The DVD resolution thing seems pretty obvious to me. It seems that players should have separate resolution settings for DVD and Blu-ray. This is yet another good reason for having a separate, dedicated DVD player.



Indeed, they SHOULD have separate DVD and Blu ray options for output; I agree...the only thing I can do if I want to go the 480p from the player route is to switch back and forth between 480 and 1080 when I go between BDs and DVDs...


What exactly does it mean if the Blu ray player does not support 480i from its HDMI output? Is it "wrong" for the player to be converting it to progressive in 480?


----------



## Blu Camry SE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *circumstances* /forum/post/13690081
> 
> 
> yes



So what is the difference between that one and the 95 that you said is not the one I want?


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu Camry SE* /forum/post/13690232
> 
> 
> Indeed, they SHOULD have separate DVD and Blu ray options for output; I agree...the only thing I can do if I want to go the 480p from the player route is to switch back and forth between 480 and 1080 when I go between BDs and DVDs...
> 
> 
> What exactly does it mean if the Blu ray player does not support 480i from its HDMI output? Is it "wrong" for the player to be converting it to progressive in 480?



I don't know about wrong, but if somebody has a de-interlacer in their display, AVR or video processor that is better than the player it needs the original 480i signal to do it's magic. Many people are fixated on "upscaling," but in my experience the 480i to 480p conversion is much more critical than the 480p to 720p/1080i/18080p conversion.


----------



## Blu Camry SE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/13690262
> 
> 
> I don't know about wrong, but if somebody has a de-interlacer in their display, AVR or video processor that is better than the player it needs the original 480i signal to do it's magic. Many people are fixated on "upscaling," but in my experience the 480i to 480p conversion is much more critical than the 480p to 720p/1080i/18080p conversion.



So if I leave the setting on 480p on the Blu ray player, what is it sending my TV then? 480 PROGRESSIVE SCAN to then make the TV upscale to 1080p? Would this be the correct way of viewing standard DVDs on this player?


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu Camry SE* /forum/post/13690297
> 
> 
> So if I leave the setting on 480p on the Blu ray player, what is it sending my TV then? 480 PROGRESSIVE SCAN to then make the TV upscale to 1080p? Would this be the correct way of viewing standard DVDs on this player?



You should see if there is much difference between 480p and 1080p output from your player. I doubt it is worth the hassle to switch back and forth. The scaler in the BD10 would have to be really bad for there to be much difference.


----------



## Blu Camry SE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/13690327
> 
> 
> You should see if there is much difference between 480p and 1080p output from your player. I doubt it is worth the hassle to switch back and forth. The scaler in the BD10 would have to be really bad for there to be much difference.



There IS...when I leave the output on 1080p from the player, standard DVDs look atrocious...there are jagged lines and all kinds of noise and macroblocking in dark colors; switching to 480p from the player seems to clean some of this up...


----------



## fluffysheap

Looking at picking up a blu-ray player for my parents. They have a Vizio 47" LCD display, and an older Onkyo 5.1 receiver (don't remember the exact model, but it only knows how to decode AC3 and DTS).


I am looking at the Samsung BD-P1400 basically because it is relatively cheap. I know it is only profile 1.0 but they have never watched a special feature in their lives, so that doesn't really matter.


My concerns are:

* This can bitstream Dolby Digital or DTS, right? And all discs will always have at least one of these to play? I'm not looking to buy $100 worth of analog audio cables here.

* I read a couple of reviews that said it wouldn't work with universal remotes, but most don't mention this. If true, this would be a complete show stopper. Is there a problem with an ordinary "learning" universal remote (not some piece of crud that came with a TV, or whatever)?


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu Camry SE* /forum/post/13690340
> 
> 
> There IS...when I leave the output on 1080p from the player, standard DVDs look atrocious...there are jagged lines and all kinds of noise and macroblocking in dark colors; switching to 480p from the player seems to clean some of this up...



Wow. The DVD scaler in the BD10 must be pretty bad. I guess you are stuck switching back and forth if you want the best DVD PQ.


----------



## Blu Camry SE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/13690417
> 
> 
> Wow. The DVD scaler in the BD10 must be pretty bad. I guess you are stuck switching back and forth if you want the best DVD PQ.




Indeed, this has been something that has been discussed in the '10A thread in here for a long time now; Panny just can't seem to get it right...


What would the other option be then? To get a standalone dedicated DVD player with good upscaling?


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu Camry SE* /forum/post/13690418
> 
> 
> Indeed, this has been something that has been discussed in the '10A thread in here for a long time now; Panny just can't seem to get it right...
> 
> 
> What would the other option be then? To get a standalone dedicated DVD player with good upscaling?



I had assumed that is was just bad de-interlacing. It seems that you have to work pretty hard to screw up scaling. If you really care about DVD playback get something like the OPPO 983 for $400. Ouch, but worth it. If your TV has a good de-interlacer than you can get away with something like a refurbed OPPO 980 (~ $129) to use at 480i over HDMI. It sounds like the 980 would still be better than the Panny even at 1080p.


----------



## Blu Camry SE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/13690448
> 
> 
> I had assumed that is was just bad de-interlacing. It seems that you have to work pretty hard to screw up scaling. If you really care about DVD playback get something like the OPPO 983 for $400. Ouch, but worth it. If your TV has a good de-interlacer than you can get away with something like a refurbed OPPO 980 (~ $129) to use at 480i over HDMI. It sounds like the 980 would still be better than the Panny even at 1080p.




Thanks; would you recommend using Sony's NOISE REDUCTION circuit on their SXRDs? I leave mine on LOW, but afraid that it will introduce motion blur and remove detail...


----------



## HDTVFAN0001

As an avid fan of HD DVD (hear me out please), I swore I would never, ever even consider getting Blu Ray. I have been very bitter at how Sony bought their way through the studios to now control the HD disk market (hold on....).


After numerous beverages to calm me down, extensive research, and discussions with other existing Blu Ray advocates and users, I have come to the conclusion I have to turn purple and use both formats to survive with HD disk viewing into the future.


I've gone down the PS3 consideration route, and since I'm not interested in gaming nor having such a large unit in my equipment rack - I've come to the conclusion that a dedicated Blu Ray player is in my near future.


In reading about Profile 2.0, I see nothing there that motivates me for those few added features, so I am leaning towards a Profile 1.1 unit.


Based on everything I've read, the Panasonic DMP-BD30 unnit appears to be the way I'm going. I know the BD50 Profile 2.0 unit is coming out in maybe 2 months, but again, the added items do little for my interests (short term or long term).


From what I can see, and based on what 1 user friend has told me after 2 months with his unit, this is a fine Blu Ray player indeed. I finally got to see it in action yesterday. It's nice to see that Blu Ray has caught up to my expectations in what HD disk viewing is all about.


I think that I become a Blu Ray convert after all in the near future.


Thanks to all the folks here who have helped educate me on Blu Ray players.


----------



## willyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVFAN0001* /forum/post/13691070
> 
> 
> As an avid fan of HD DVD (hear me out please), I swore I would never, ever even consider getting Blu Ray. I have been very *bitter* at how Sony bought their way through the studios to now control the HD disk market (hold on....).
> 
> 
> After numerous beverages to calm me down, extensive research, and discussions with other existing Blu Ray advocates and users, I have come to the conclusion I have to turn purple and use both formats to survive with HD disk viewing into the future.
> 
> 
> I've gone down the PS3 consideration route, and since I'm not interested in gaming nor having such a large unit in my equipment rack - I've come to the conclusion that a dedicated Blu Ray player is in my near future.
> 
> 
> In reading about Profile 2.0, I see nothing there that motivates me for those few added features, so I am leaning towards a Profile 1.1 unit.
> 
> 
> Based on everything I've read, the Panasonic DMP-BD30 unnit appears to be the way I'm going. I know the BD50 Profile 2.0 unit is coming out in maybe 2 months, but again, the added items do little for my interests (short term or long term).
> 
> 
> From what I can see, and based on what 1 user friend has told me after 2 months with his unit, this is a fine Blu Ray player indeed. I finally got to see it in action yesterday. It's nice to see that Blu Ray has caught up to my expectations in what HD disk viewing is all about.
> 
> 
> I think that I become a Blu Ray convert after all in the near future.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the folks here who have helped educate me on Blu Ray players.



Barry O: "So it's not surprising then that they get bitter, they cling to HD DVD or VOD or antipathy to people who aren't like them or anti-Blu-Ray sentiment or anti-Sony sentiment as a way to explain their frustrations."


I am still a little bitter at Warner Brothers, but Paramount is the studio that really prolonged this war {by taking money from the (Toshiba) HD DVD Forum} several more months than it could have gone. But I do realize that the "War" was won by Sony with the PS3, and I will probably end up buying the Sony 550 BD-Live Profile 2.0 Blu-Ray player later this year.


----------



## HDTVFAN0001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *willyd* /forum/post/13691228
> 
> 
> I am still a little bitter at Warner Brothers, but Paramount is the studio that really prolonged this war {by taking money from the (Toshiba) HD DVD Forum} several more months than it could have gone. But I do realize that the "War" was won by Sony with the PS3, and I will probably end up buying the Sony 550 BD-Live Profile 2.0 Blu-Ray player later this year.



Please...I'm not trying to turn this into an HD DVD vs. Blu Ray discussion - the war is over. My information was simply background.


In reality, I feel to this day that Sony has been taking far to long to get where HD DVD was a year ago in their technology - but that said, Blu Ray is now there, and has won the battles. In reading that the last months Blu Ray disk sales have grown 351%, Blu Ray is obviously here to stay.


In tune with this thread, I was posting to admit my interest now in Blu Ray, and my thoughts in finding the Panasonic unit - which was much to the help of folks here in these threads - again....thanks.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVFAN0001* /forum/post/13691070
> 
> 
> In reading about Profile 2.0, I see nothing there that motivates me for those few added features, so I am leaning towards a Profile 1.1 unit.
> 
> 
> Based on everything I've read, the Panasonic DMP-BD30 unnit appears to be the way I'm going. I know the BD50 Profile 2.0 unit is coming out in maybe 2 months, but again, the added items do little for my interests (short term or long term).



Hi,


So I take it that you have a receiver/preamp that will decode the advanced codecs?


Larry


----------



## willyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVFAN0001* /forum/post/13691302
> 
> 
> Please...I'm not trying to turn this into an HD DVD vs. Blu Ray discussion - the war is over. My information was simply background.
> 
> 
> In reality, I feel to this day that Sony has been taking far to long to get where HD DVD was a year ago in their technology - but that said, Blu Ray is now there, and has won the battles. In reading that the last months Blu Ray disk sales have grown 351%, Blu Ray is obviously here to stay.
> 
> 
> In tune with this thread, I was posting to admit my interest now in Blu Ray, and my thoughts in finding the Panasonic unit - which was much to the help of folks here in these threads - again....thanks.



HDTVFAN0001,


Sorry, I was trying to make a joke (I couldn't resist) and was responding to your comment about Sony buying off the studios.


I have seven Warner Brothers HD DVD's (all gifts, and two of them were December new releases) that were bought by my relatives for me for Christmas 2007 (all seven of them only cost about $80-$90 and three of the seven HD DVD's are Combos, but I still feel like I was burned). Am I a little bitter towards Warner Brothers? Yes, given the fact that they chose to pad their sales by selling on both formats over the holidays and then took a pay-out from the BDA when they pulled the plug.


At the very least, Warner Brothers could at least offer a rebate for HD DVD's that is similar to what Disney is offering for Ratatouille and The Rock (you get a $10 rebate on a new Blu-Ray disc purchase if you own the DVD). I would actually buy Warner Brothers Blu-Ray discs (perhaps even directly from Warner Brothers' web store) before buying a Blu-Ray player (which may not happen until 2009).


Sony's S550 is arguably the first complete Blu-Ray that will hit the market {Panasonic's BD50 will only have 5.1 analog outputs (despite the fact that the Panny BD10 had 7.1 analog outs) whereas the Sony S550 will have 7.1 analog outputs}. I like Panasonic products, but the evolution of their Blu-Ray players has been three steps forward two steps back (the BD30 can't even decode in the player, which the BD10 did do). I only have 5.1 now, but I could add two speakers to get to 7.1 fairly easily (without upgrading my non-HDMI receiver).


I'm torn between the Pioneer BDP-94HD, the Pioneer BDP-05FD, Panasonic DMP-BD10, Panasonic-BD50, LG BH-100, Sony BDP-S1, and the Sony BDP-S550. I'm also frustrated by the fact that MSRP's seem to be rising slightly (BD30 - $499, BD50 - $599; Sharp BD-HP20 - $499, HP50 - $699) instead of falling (hopefully the new Pioneer will break that trend; the MSRP of the Sony S550 is $100 less than the S500; the MSRP of the Samsung 1500 is $100 less than the 1400, but the 1500 doesn't decode TrueHD so it is not a direct comparison the the 1400, which does decode Dolby TrueHD), and from my observations at Best Buy (where a few of the Blu-Ray players were near the front of the store but in their boxes and not well-marked), these players aren't moving very fast and aren't getting a lot of floor space (I believe Best Buy is moving them to more prime floor-space in the middle of the DVD section, but the Blu-Ray players at my "local" Best Buy don't have end-caps anymore). I only have a total of $200 of HD DVD's (the amount that was paid for them -- current EBay value is probably around $100).


----------



## b_scott

if all i need is pure bistream via HDMI and DTS-MA (analog outs don't matter) and some decent DVD upscaling, what's the best bet? i'm still debating selling my 1400 when i get it back and getting a newer player. i'll have the Onkyo 606 which decodes DTS-MA and repeats HDMI so any processing the BD player does is moot.


----------



## tts42572

Just ordered a new 50 inch Panny and now thinking it's time to get a Blue-Ray player to take advantage of 1080P....


Been reading this thread.....Leaning toward just getting a 40GB PS3. Don't see many reasons against it.....


Let me say that the last gaming system I bought was a Sega Genesis







Used to love gaming but just don't find much time anymore with the wife, kids, work, etc.


So mainly just looknig for something that can play some BD movies....upconvert and play the SD DVD's we have. Gaming would probably be a bonus....would probably look to pick up a few games to play like Rock Band, Madden. Honestly, I'm not even that concerned with SD DVD because most of our movie watching these days seems to be on-demand....and I'll probably upgrade my favorite movies to BD.


Seems to me the PS3 would be a wise choice and give me some good versatility and it's also upgradable.


I'll probably also have to get a receiver of some sort at some point....my AV receiver is about 20 years old.....Will probably have to hit a different thread for that recommendation....


Just wondering if there is anything I'm missing or should give consideration to? Really don't want to spend more than about $400....and it seems kinda crazy to spend $300-$400 on a "regular" Blue-Ray player when the PS3 will do the same things and more.


----------



## wabkab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briansemerick* /forum/post/13692977
> 
> 
> if all i need is pure bistream via HDMI and DTS-MA (analog outs don't matter) and some decent DVD upscaling, what's the best bet? i'm still debating selling my 1400 when i get it back and getting a newer player. i'll have the Onkyo 606 which decodes DTS-MA and repeats HDMI so any processing the BD player does is moot.



Depends on what you want to spend. For what you ask, the Panasonic BD-30 will do it--and is the least expensive option of what is available now.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tts42572* /forum/post/13693668
> 
> 
> Just ordered a new 50 inch Panny and now thinking it's time to get a Blue-Ray player to take advantage of 1080P....
> 
> 
> Been reading this thread.....Leaning toward just getting a 40GB PS3. Don't see many reasons against it.....
> 
> 
> Let me say that the last gaming system I bought was a Sega Genesis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used to love gaming but just don't find much time anymore with the wife, kids, work, etc.
> 
> 
> So mainly just looknig for something that can play some BD movies....upconvert and play the SD DVD's we have. Gaming would probably be a bonus....would probably look to pick up a few games to play like Rock Band, Madden. Honestly, I'm not even that concerned with SD DVD because most of our movie watching these days seems to be on-demand....and I'll probably upgrade my favorite movies to BD.
> 
> 
> Seems to me the PS3 would be a wise choice and give me some good versatility and it's also upgradable.
> 
> 
> I'll probably also have to get a receiver of some sort at some point....my AV receiver is about 20 years old.....Will probably have to hit a different thread for that recommendation....
> 
> 
> Just wondering if there is anything I'm missing or should give consideration to? Really don't want to spend more than about $400....and it seems kinda crazy to spend $300-$400 on a "regular" Blue-Ray player when the PS3 will do the same things and more.



You will have to get a new reviever to take advantage of the awsome sounding new codecs. The PS3 decodes them all, but you have to use HDMI to play them correctly. The PS3 has only stereo analog outs and HDMI. If you use the PS3 with your existing reciever, you'll have the stereo out option only. The other players available are at or more than 400. They vary, but some have up to 7.1 analog out, but few now decode all codecs and have all the analog outs. Check out the receiver area. I have a Denon 2808 which decodes all the codecs--moderately expensive. Onkyo makes models which do this for a lot less--people seem to love them also. This summer new players from Sony, Panasonic and Philips are being released. If you can wait--get your new receiver up and running and then take advantage of either the PS3 or new player. Either way, remember-Receiver must be an HDMI switcher which has internal decoders for the new codecs.


----------



## bugman72

The PS3 has a fiber optic output onboard as well. You can use the HDMI for video and fiber optic for audio without issue. You wouldn't get all of the newer audio formats, but I believe that the PS3 will send DTS-MA via the TOSLINK. You only need to go into the sound settings and select optical out and bitstream in order to get all to work.


I'm in the same boat as TTS. I believe the PS3 offers the "best bang for the buck" in terms of versatility over a regular stand-alone player.


----------



## wabkab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bugman72* /forum/post/13694287
> 
> 
> The PS3 has a fiber optic output onboard as well. You can use the HDMI for video and fiber optic for audio without issue. You wouldn't get all of the newer audio formats, but I believe that the PS3 will send DTS-MA via the TOSLINK. You only need to go into the sound settings and select optical out and bitstream in order to get all to work.
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat as TTS. I believe the PS3 offers the "best bang for the buck" in terms of versatility over a regular stand-alone player.



No, no matter what player, DTS- MA and all the new high resolution codecs require HDMI and I believe version 1.3. I did forget (how quickly we forget) about toslink, but that will only do regular 2 channel pcm, DTS and Dolby Digital.


----------



## circumstances




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bugman72* /forum/post/13694287
> 
> 
> The PS3 has a fiber optic output onboard as well. You can use the HDMI for video and fiber optic for audio without issue. You wouldn't get all of the newer audio formats, but I believe that the PS3 will send DTS-MA via the TOSLINK. You only need to go into the sound settings and select optical out and bitstream in order to get all to work.
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat as TTS. I believe the PS3 offers the "best bang for the buck" in terms of versatility over a regular stand-alone player.



far as i know, dts-hd ma can only go via HDMI or analog. and the PS3 has no analog out.


----------



## bugman72

I believe you are right. I thought I had read that one of the new firmware upgrades allowed for it to be sent via TOSLINK, but another source I just found stated the opposite. The upgrade allowed for the decoding of the HD formats, but you have to have HDMI 1.3 to use it.


Still, with having a built-in TOSLINK connection, you can at least have the basic DTS and DD audio until you get a better receiver...if your receiver is capable of decoding and has the inputs.


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wabkab* /forum/post/13694205
> 
> 
> The PS3 has only stereo analog outs and HDMI. If you use the PS3 with your existing reciever, you'll have the stereo out option only.



What about the optical out???

This is not hdmi but it is *FAR SUPERIOR* than stereo!!!


----------



## wabkab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiger_qc* /forum/post/13694511
> 
> 
> What about the optical out???
> 
> This is not hdmi but it is *FAR SUPERIOR* than stereo!!!



I kinda both forgot about optical and was thinking if his receiver was 20, then he'd only have stereo analog out as an option.


----------



## HDTVFAN0001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/13692821
> 
> 
> So I take it that you have a receiver/preamp that will decode the advanced codecs?
> 
> 
> Larry



Not DolbyHD.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wabkab* /forum/post/13694205
> 
> 
> Depends on what you want to spend. For what you ask, the Panasonic BD-30 will do it--and is the least expensive option of what is available now. You will have to get a new reciever to take advantage of the awsome sounding new codecs.



The BD30 is just fine, thank you.


I see little ROI in the DolbyHD format codec over the many others that are already supported with the BD30 coupled with my very advanced (and expensive) AVR, which will not be replaced in the next 3-5 years.


The audio output from the BD30 (as well as my HD DVD unit) via my top-of-the-line Onkyo AVR to my Snell speakers is nothing shy of amazing. Regardless of the specific BD disk used (or HD DVD), the audio output leaves my viewers breathless with realism, robust range of sound, and high-to-low excitement.


In short - it knocks everyone's socks off. LFE is a non-issue, as my intestines have been known to vibrate 30 mnutes after some flicks are done.










My first impressions of the BD30 are outstanding.


Thanks for the great advice here.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVFAN0001* /forum/post/13691070
> 
> 
> In reading about Profile 2.0, I see nothing there that motivates me for those few added features, so I am leaning towards a Profile 1.1 unit.
> 
> 
> Based on everything I've read, the Panasonic DMP-BD30 unnit appears to be the way I'm going. I know the BD50 Profile 2.0 unit is coming out in maybe 2 months, but again, the added items do little for my interests (short term or long term).





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/13692821
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> So I take it that you have a receiver/preamp that will decode the advanced codecs?
> 
> 
> Larry





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVFAN0001* /forum/post/13695915
> 
> 
> Not DolbyHD.
> 
> 
> The BD30 is just fine, thank you.
> 
> 
> I see little ROI in the DolbyHD format codec over the many others that are already supported with the BD30 coupled with my very advanced (and expensive) AVR, which will not be replaced in the next 3-5 years.
> 
> 
> The audio output from the BD30 (as well as my HD DVD unit) via my top-of-the-line Onkyo AVR to my Snell speakers is nothing shy of amazing. Regardless of the specific BD disk used (or HD DVD), the audio output leaves my viewers breathless with realism, robust range of sound, and high-to-low excitement.
> 
> 
> In short - it knocks everyone's socks off. LFE is a non-issue, as my intestines have been known to vibrate 30 mnutes after some flicks are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first impressions of the BD30 are outstanding.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the great advice here.



Hi,


So you don't plan on using the analog inputs on your Onkyo AVR for lossless audio?


The reason I ask is because with the BD50 you would have that option with your legacy AVR, whereas since the BD30 doesn't internal decode the advanced codecs that option won't be available to you.


I have a decent legacy surround processor and I've been debating whether to connect the analog inputs for listening to lossless 5.1 music, and using SPDIF for movies. The only problem I see with this is that I believe I would have to recalibrate the levels when switching back between inputs.


Larry


----------



## HDTVFAN0001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/13696138
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> So you don't plan on using the analog inputs on your Onkyo AVR for lossless audio?
> 
> 
> The reason I ask is because with the BD50 you would have that option with your legacy AVR, whereas since the BD30 doesn't internal decode the advanced codecs that option won't be available to you.
> 
> 
> I have a decent legacy surround processor and I've been debating whether to connect the analog inputs for listening to lossless 5.1 music, and using SPDIF for movies. The only problem I see with this is that I believe I would have to recalibrate the levels when switching back between inputs.
> 
> 
> Larry



I had the option to go either way, as my AVR has an outstanding surround processor that supports all but DolbyHD codec.


I also agree with you that the need to recalibrate the levels when switching is not desirable.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVFAN0001* /forum/post/13696180
> 
> 
> I had the option to go either way, as my AVR has an outstanding surround processor that supports all but DolbyHD codec.



Hi,


Don't you mean that your AVR won't support any of the advanced codecs, i.e. Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD High Resolution, or DTS-HD Master Audio?


Larry


----------



## eddieg516

Ok...what are the 3-4 least expensive models that internally decode audio (I think the ones that decode DTS-MA are out of my price range so don't bother with those), and has 6 channel analog audio out (as my receiver does NOT have HDMI audio).


Thanks!


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddieg516* /forum/post/13696995
> 
> 
> Ok...what are the 3-4 least expensive models that internally decode audio (I think the ones that decode DTS-MA are out of my price range so don't bother with those), and has 6 channel analog audio out (as my receiver does NOT have HDMI audio).
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 This sticky thread has a great chart with the features for every player, including MSRP. You can usually get them at lower prices. But, the chart will give you relative values.


----------



## patnshan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVFAN0001* /forum/post/13695915
> 
> 
> Not DolbyHD.
> 
> 
> 
> In short - it knocks everyone's socks off. LFE is a non-issue, as my intestines have been known to vibrate 30 mnutes after some flicks are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first impressions of the BD30 are outstanding.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the great advice here.



Glad you like the BD30, it seems like a nice player. Of course the PS3 would have "knocked everyone's socks off" too







Maybe even more, as they wouldn't believe that perfect sound is coming from a gaming console.


Pat


----------



## Blu Camry SE

I have to put my two cents in and say that Dolby TrueHD does NOT "knock my socks off"...of course, I am running the output of these tracks as decoded PCM signals because the Panasonic '10A cannot pass them at bitstream -- so my receiver reads "MULTICHANNEL PCM HDMI" when I play TrueHD tracks -- but the audio itself doesn't sound any different to me than a well mixed Dolby Digital track, and I would go as far to say that I have heard DTS tracks that are MUCH stronger and "better"...


I recently added I AM LEGEND to my BD collection, and this disc's TrueHD track is really nothing special...YES, you do hear -- in crystal clear sound -- the effect of Will Smith's golf ball going into the right surround channel at one point...but overall, it simply sounded like a good surround mix that would be in legacy Dolby Digital or some other variant; it by no means "knocked my socks off" though...


Now, this COULD be that I'm sending the track via PCM over HDMI to my receiver instead of bitstream (which I swear doesn't sound as good as direct bitstream, but...) and something is up with this conversion between the two pieces of gear, but TrueHD tracks haven't wowed me at all -- and I've listened to quite a few already such as SPIDER MAN 3, 30 DAYS OF NIGHT, RESIDENT EVIL: EXTINCTION...


----------



## willyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddieg516* /forum/post/13696995
> 
> 
> Ok...what are the 3-4 least expensive models that internally decode audio (I think the ones that decode DTS-MA are out of my price range so don't bother with those), and has 6 channel analog audio out (as my receiver does NOT have HDMI audio).
> 
> 
> Thanks!



As another user stated, there is a chart that explains everything. As far as getting a player that decodes DTS-MA and has 5.1 channel analog outputs, the problem is not the price range (the Sony BDP-S550 will have a MSRP of $500). The problem is that there is not a current player that will do it.


As you can see from the chart, the only currently available player that decodes DD+, Dolby TrueHD, and DTS-HD HR (and can currently output them over the analog outputs) is the Samsung BDP-1400. Street price is about $400 (you can get a refurbished unit from Second Act for $230).


----------



## HDTVFAN0001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/13696246
> 
> 
> Don't you mean that your AVR won't support any of the advanced codecs, i.e. Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD High Resolution, or DTS-HD Master Audio?
> 
> 
> Larry



No.


My AVR is handling the audio via bitsream, which has been my sole expectation. Having heard a recent beta $50,000 deployment of audio equipment that supports both, I see little added value in DTS MA or DolbyHD, contrary to their hype and sales pitches. When it comes to audio, I think we're getting to the point of extremes in ROI - for $1000 more to get a 2% *detectible* enhancement is not good use of *my* money.


----------



## jlahk464

I'm planning on buying an Integra 9.8 processor--is there any reason I shouldn't buy the Panasonic BD30 to save money, rather than the BD50, since I can stream the latest audio codecs to the Integra which can decode them? Or is there some other advantage to the BD50 that I'm missing?


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVFAN0001* /forum/post/13700262
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> My AVR is handling the audio via bitsream, which has been my sole expectation. Having heard a recent beta $50,000 deployment of audio equipment that supports both, I see little added value in DTS MA or DolbyHD, contrary to their hype and sales pitches. When it comes to audio, I think we're getting to the point of extremes in ROI - for $1000 more to get a 2% *detectible* enhancement is not good use of *my* money.



Hi,


I understand, I'm in the same boat. It is my opinion that the improvement from going from 384 or 480 kbps on DVDs to 640 kbps Dolby Digital on HD DVDs or Blu-ray discs will likely be more of an improvement than going from 640 Kbps to lossless. The same could be said of 754 kbps to 1.5Mbps on DTS. The dynamic range in going from 16 bit on DVDs to 24 bit on next generation discs will also help improve the audio quality, and this benefit does not require lossless playback.


However, the reason for my questions was your remark, *..."my AVR has an outstanding surround processor that supports all but DolbyHD codec."* This remark made it sound like you were only missing only one advanced codec, Dolby TrueHD, when in fact there are four advanced codecs that your legacy AVR can't handle. I now understand that you are simply not interested in any of them based on the law of diminishing returns.


Thanks for taking the time to explain.


Larry


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlahk464* /forum/post/13700450
> 
> 
> I'm planning on buying an Integra 9.8 processor--is there any reason I shouldn't buy the Panasonic BD30 to save money, rather than the BD50, since I can stream the latest audio codecs to the Integra which can decode them? Or is there some other advantage to the BD50 that I'm missing?



Hi,


Obviously, the BD30 can't handle the new discs that will have profile 2.0 features, i.e. web-enable features.


The lack of internal decoding will mean that you will not be able to have the player mix the primary soundtrack with secondary soundtracks, commentaries, menu bleeps, etc., and will lose an aspect of certain interactive features. I believe in order to hear just the secondary soundtracks will require changing the player setup. Then to resume listening to the movie, decoded by your Integra, you would have to undo the player settings.


Personally, saving a mere $100 seems "pound wise, penny foolish" in the bigger scheme of things after spending $1,600 for the Integra and ~$500-$600 for a player.










Larry


----------



## jlahk464

Larry--


Thanks for the advice. I wasn't aware of primary/secondary sountrack issue, but that's enough to convince me to go with the BD50. Much appreciated.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlahk464* /forum/post/13700717
> 
> 
> Larry--
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I wasn't aware of primary/secondary sountrack issue, but that's enough to convince me to go with the BD50. Much appreciated.



Hi,


You're welcome.


Of course there are a number of audiophile types who, 1) are not interested in listening to a mixed track, and 2) feel there will be an audio improvement of having the AVR/preamp doing the decoding.


Spending the extra $100 gives you the flexibility of doing whatever you want.


Larry


----------



## HDTVFAN0001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/13700512
> 
> 
> 
> I understand, I'm in the same boat. It is my opinion that the improvement from going from 384 or 480 kbps on DVDs to 640 kbps Dolby Digital on HD DVDs or Blu-ray discs will likely be more of an improvement than going from 640 Kbps to lossless. The same could be said of 754 kbps to 1.5Mbps on DTS. The dynamic range in going from 16 bit on DVDs to 24 bit on next generation discs will also help improve the audio quality, and this benefit does not require lossless playback.
> 
> 
> However, the reason for my questions was your remark, *..."my AVR has an outstanding surround processor that supports all but DolbyHD codec."*



Agree on the first paragraph statement completely.


On your question - I mis-spoke in that everything but DolbyHD and DTS MA are supported.


In terms of the PS3...while this was not a viable solution for my particular installation for a number of reasons...I can see that PS3 folks would be pretty happy at how it has continued to be supported upwards into Profile 2.0.


This thread has been a tremendous resource in making the decision on my Panasonic BD30, as well as for others on their proper Blu Ray solution. Thank you to the many expert posters here.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVFAN0001* /forum/post/13700933
> 
> 
> On your question - I mis-spoke in that everything but DolbyHD and DTS MA are supported.
> 
> 
> Thank you to the many expert posters here.



Hi,


You're quite welcome.










To clarify, your AVR doesn't decode the high bit rate lossy codecs either, i.e. Dolby Digital Plus and DTS-HD High Resolution.


Larry


----------



## HDTVFAN0001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryChanin* /forum/post/13703236
> 
> 
> You're quite welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To clarify, your AVR doesn't decode the high bit rate lossy codecs either, i.e. Dolby Digital Plus and DTS-HD High Resolution.
> 
> 
> Larry



Those I have covered.


----------



## halo3rules

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


How is every one doing today. I have a serious problem, and may need help (possibly the professional kind!). You see I bought and HD DVD player back in november from walmart for a very good price... The problem is that I can no longer buy new content, and I have the HD Media bug, I hate SD DVD's they make me angry, so it's pretty obvious that I need to go blu, and I need help picking a player. Now I don't need Profile 2.0 or BD Live, i didn't use the online features or picture in picture on any of HD DVDs either. But I do need the player to decode both HD audio formats internally as the receiver I am going to buy soon (yamaha RX-V661) only support LPCM. Also the price is a little intimidating, any money spent on the player is money taken out of my speaker fund. I know were not supposed to talk prices but my goal is less than $300. I'm also not in a hurry so if anyone knows of any future models or refurb models that meet my goals just shoot them at me. One more thing, don't suggest the PS3, I already have an Xbox 360 and refuse to buy one on the simple principal that it's the competitor. So don't lecture me about it, and I don't want this to turn into another PS3 discussion about how its so geat and what not, I don't care! Other than that I'm open to suggestions, and anyhelp would be much appreciated. Thanks!


I am reposting this here as it is more appropriate than having my own thread. I have already been told that I will be unable to have DTS MA audio internal decoding for anywere near $300, I feel sad and somewhat sick inside. How is blu ray going to go mass market with hardware prices so high!!! I can wait until the holidays if anyone thinks that it will help. No new players on the horizon that meet my needs???


----------



## wabkab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halo3rules* /forum/post/13704953
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> How is every one doing today. I have a serious problem, and may need help (possibly the professional kind!). You see I bought and HD DVD player back in november from walmart for a very good price... The problem is that I can no longer buy new content, and I have the HD Media bug, I hate SD DVD's they make me angry, so it's pretty obvious that I need to go blu, and I need help picking a player. Now I don't need Profile 2.0 or BD Live, i didn't use the online features or picture in picture on any of HD DVDs either. But I do need the player to decode both HD audio formats internally as the receiver I am going to buy soon (yamaha RX-V661) only support LPCM. Also the price is a little intimidating, any money spent on the player is money taken out of my speaker fund. I know were not supposed to talk prices but my goal is less than $300. I'm also not in a hurry so if anyone knows of any future models or refurb models that meet my goals just shoot them at me. One more thing, don't suggest the PS3, I already have an Xbox 360 and refuse to buy one on the simple principal that it's the competitor. So don't lecture me about it, and I don't want this to turn into another PS3 discussion about how its so geat and what not, I don't care! Other than that I'm open to suggestions, and anyhelp would be much appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> 
> I am reposting this here as it is more appropriate than having my own thread. I have already been told that I will be unable to have DTS MA audio internal decoding for anywere near $300, I feel sad and somewhat sick inside. How is blu ray going to go mass market with hardware prices so high!!! I can wait until the holidays if anyone thinks that it will help. No new players on the horizon that meet my needs???



Dude == many of us are in the same boat.







Sorry that PS3 isn't an option--all else that meet your needs is over 400 to 500 now. Maybe 400 by the holidays. If that 661 can decode the new codecs then you may have options around 300 by the holidays. You're just going to have to scan this thread and the "deals" thread along with other ones to get a grip on the status. I personally would only consider a PS3 or a Panasonic BD 30--with gun to the head today. Possibly by June/July Sony will have a bistreaming player with MSRP 399. The model that decodes all will be more--I think 499. Lots of opinions to read through. I am waiting on the new PS3 Bundle out in June for SACD playback unless I just get the new Sony or Panasonic. Good luck.


----------



## kjdsewer

i have a pio VSX-84tXSi receiver with hdmi (not 1.3a) will the Panasonic DMP-BD30 work?


----------



## wabkab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kjdsewer* /forum/post/13706100
> 
> 
> i have a pio VSX-84tXSi receiver with hdmi (not 1.3a) will the Panasonic DMP-BD30 work?



It only bitsteams the new codecs so it wouldn't work for those with that receiver.


----------



## splinters

halo3rules,


Save your money, you might get lucky around Christmas for a BD player that can decode and in that price range.


Just a side-point, Sony does lose money with every ps3 it sells, one way to stick it to them might be to buy one and not buy any content if you really dislike them (how they make money).


-Splints


----------



## jyzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/13681138
> 
> 
> Well, at $229 for refurb I could get a player that does everything I need -- well except for DTS-HDMA. From what I have been reading in other threads it seems that Samsung has finally gotten their act together with the 1400. Sure it is a slower unit, but I think the BD-50 units will also be slow compared to the PS3. I'm thinking that if I wait for another year or so I might be able to get a standalone player that is as fast as the PS3 for around $400 or less. Aren't the BD-50 units going to cost around $600 or so? If they were going to be more around $400 and be on parity with the PS3 for Blu-ray -- including responsiveness I would probably go for the one of those units. I just have a hard time imagining a stand-alone player that is going to be fast with some of the Disney type Java discs. I really wish that Java stuff would just go away. After spending a year with a very slow HD DVD player I am not willing to make a big investment in a player that takes half a minute to load a movie.



sorry having a hard time tracking this thread.


what I wanted to say in the original thread is to wait a few weeks for BD50 / s350 / s550 to come out, and then get a used BD30 for say ~300ish that will better suit your needs than the BDP1400.


to me, a _refurbed_ Sammy is a big no-no, much worse than a proven used unit (and yes the 1400 does DTSMA). Besides, the BD30 will be a significant improvement to the BDP1400 in many aspects, including overall speed and multi-region unlock (known for sd-dvd, not for pal or BD).


----------



## willyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halo3rules* /forum/post/13704953
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> How is every one doing today. I have a serious problem, and may need help (possibly the professional kind!). You see I bought and HD DVD player back in november from walmart for a very good price... The problem is that I can no longer buy new content, and I have the HD Media bug, I hate SD DVD's they make me angry, so it's pretty obvious that I need to go blu, and I need help picking a player. Now I don't need Profile 2.0 or BD Live, i didn't use the online features or picture in picture on any of HD DVDs either. But I do need the player to decode both HD audio formats internally as the receiver I am going to buy soon (yamaha RX-V661) only support LPCM. Also the price is a little intimidating, any money spent on the player is money taken out of my speaker fund. I know were not supposed to talk prices but my goal is less than $300. I'm also not in a hurry so if anyone knows of any future models or refurb models that meet my goals just shoot them at me. One more thing, don't suggest the PS3, I already have an Xbox 360 and refuse to buy one on the simple principal that it's the competitor. So don't lecture me about it, and I don't want this to turn into another PS3 discussion about how its so geat and what not, I don't care! Other than that I'm open to suggestions, and anyhelp would be much appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> 
> I am reposting this here as it is more appropriate than having my own thread. I have already been told that I will be unable to have DTS MA audio internal decoding for anywere near $300, I feel sad and somewhat sick inside. How is blu ray going to go mass market with hardware prices so high!!! I can wait until the holidays if anyone thinks that it will help. No new players on the horizon that meet my needs???



I can't quite figure out how Blu-Ray is going mass-market. I have been to two Best Buys and two Circuit Citys this month, and in 3 of the 4 stores I was unimpressed with the ability to find either a display unit and/or actual Blu-Ray players (especially compared to how they were displayed last year). I don't believe that these players are not scarce by any means, either. I've seen plenty of the Panasonic BD-30AK's at my local Costco (and I believe they were in stock at the one Best Buy I went to -- I didn't see any in-stock Blu-Ray players at the other Best Buy I went to, though). I think the studios are counting on annual Blu-Ray disc sales growth of 50% per year over the next four years in order to offset a 12.5% total (cumulative) decline in DVD sales over that same time frame (those are my own personal calculation based on numbers I have seen in two recent articles). All I can say is, "Where's the Beef?"


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyzz* /forum/post/13708014
> 
> 
> sorry having a hard time tracking this thread.
> 
> 
> what I wanted to say in the original thread is to wait a few weeks for BD50 / s350 / s550 to come out, and then get a used BD30 for say ~300ish that will better suit your needs than the BDP1400.
> 
> 
> to me, a _refurbed_ Sammy is a big no-no, much worse than a proven used unit (and yes the 1400 does DTSMA). Besides, the BD30 will be a significant improvement to the BDP1400 in many aspects, including overall speed and multi-region unlock (known for sd-dvd, not for pal or BD).



I'm not too much of an e-Bay person. In reading the BD-P1400 threads it seems that there are lots of happy campers with refurbed units. In my personal experience I've had few problems with other refurbs. I'll have to think about the BD30 a little more though. Since I can't take advantage of the DTS-HDMA bitstreaming with 1400 the two units would be very similar from an audio support. I guess the 1400 does decode DTS-HDMA, but not many titles use HR. Also, I already have have region-free DVD, so that is not really a consideration. I also didn't like the funky tray door on the BD30. I believe that I would remove that however since I now have everything in a closed cabinet.


What is the speed difference between the BD30 and the BDP1400 with new firmware and all. That would be more important to me.


----------



## HDTVFAN0001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/13710150
> 
> 
> What is the speed difference between the BD30 and the BDP1400 with new firmware and all. That would be more important to me.



In trying the 2 units side by side, I found the Panasonic BD30 to be about 50% faster (noticable) for BD overall loads and screen presentation.


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halo3rules* /forum/post/13704953
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> How is every one doing today. I have a serious problem, and may need help (possibly the professional kind!). You see I bought and HD DVD player back in november from walmart for a very good price... The problem is that I can no longer buy new content, and I have the HD Media bug, I hate SD DVD's they make me angry, so it's pretty obvious that I need to go blu, and I need help picking a player. Now I don't need Profile 2.0 or BD Live, i didn't use the online features or picture in picture on any of HD DVDs either. But I do need the player to decode both HD audio formats internally as the receiver I am going to buy soon (yamaha RX-V661) only support LPCM. Also the price is a little intimidating, any money spent on the player is money taken out of my speaker fund. I know were not supposed to talk prices but my goal is less than $300. I'm also not in a hurry so if anyone knows of any future models or refurb models that meet my goals just shoot them at me. One more thing, don't suggest the PS3, I already have an Xbox 360 and refuse to buy one on the simple principal that it's the competitor. So don't lecture me about it, and I don't want this to turn into another PS3 discussion about how its so geat and what not, I don't care! Other than that I'm open to suggestions, and anyhelp would be much appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> 
> I am reposting this here as it is more appropriate than having my own thread. I have already been told that I will be unable to have DTS MA audio internal decoding for anywere near $300, I feel sad and somewhat sick inside. How is blu ray going to go mass market with hardware prices so high!!! I can wait until the holidays if anyone thinks that it will help. No new players on the horizon that meet my needs???



Sorry, but the PS3 is a perfect match for that receiver and your only option close to that price rage. Don't complain about Blu-Ray when there is an exact match to what you need but you just simply refuse to accept it.


----------



## nick_rh




> Quote:
> But I do need the player to decode both HD audio formats internally as the receiver I am going to buy soon (yamaha RX-V661) only support LPCM.





> Quote:
> One more thing, don't suggest the PS3, I already have an Xbox 360 and refuse to buy one on the simple principal that it's the competitor.



So... just to get the facts clear, you're insisting on buying a receiver that won't decode DTS:HD-MA, and you refuse to buy the one player near your price range that will.


----------



## rr330i

good pick off nick!!!

All players to decode both dtsma & TrueHD will be almost double what you're willing to spend on an AVR.

I suggest waiting for the BD add on for the X360.


----------



## patnshan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halo3rules* /forum/post/13704953
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> How is every one doing today. I have a serious problem, and may need help (possibly the professional kind!). You see I bought and HD DVD player back in november from walmart for a very good price... The problem is that I can no longer buy new content, and I have the HD Media bug, I hate SD DVD's they make me angry, so it's pretty obvious that I need to go blu, and I need help picking a player. Now I don't need Profile 2.0 or BD Live, i didn't use the online features or picture in picture on any of HD DVDs either. But I do need the player to decode both HD audio formats internally as the receiver I am going to buy soon (yamaha RX-V661) only support LPCM. Also the price is a little intimidating, any money spent on the player is money taken out of my speaker fund. I know were not supposed to talk prices but my goal is less than $300. I'm also not in a hurry so if anyone knows of any future models or refurb models that meet my goals just shoot them at me. One more thing, don't suggest the PS3, I already have an Xbox 360 and refuse to buy one on the simple principal that it's the competitor. So don't lecture me about it, and I don't want this to turn into another PS3 discussion about how its so geat and what not, I don't care! Other than that I'm open to suggestions, and anyhelp would be much appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> 
> I am reposting this here as it is more appropriate than having my own thread. I have already been told that I will be unable to have DTS MA audio internal decoding for anywere near $300, I feel sad and somewhat sick inside. How is blu ray going to go mass market with hardware prices so high!!! I can wait until the holidays if anyone thinks that it will help. No new players on the horizon that meet my needs???



The only "serious" problem you have is that you will not consider a player that will do everything you need it to do and costs what you need it to cost. I didn't want a PS3 either but it is both the best and cheapest player on the planet. By the way, I have the 661 and the PS3 is the perfect match for it.


Pat


----------



## Z06_Pilot

well, i returned my BD30 to BB this a.m. and picked up a PS3.


I have viewed large portions of I am Legend and No Country for Old Men.


the PQ is exactly that of the BD30 to my eyes. The SQ again, sounds just as good. the great LFE portions of I am Legend are present and accounted for, just as they were on my BD30 with my Integra 9.8 doing the decoding...


The PS3 is FAST FAST FAST. Loading, menus, ejecting, you name it.


The wireless networking? just too sweet. I had the 2.30 upgrade on the unit within 15 minutes of powering up the PS3.


Forced 1080p/24 is there as well. BD Profile 2.0...yep...TrueHD and DTS-MA...yep...


The bluetooth remote works just fine for me. I don't require IR in my setup.


Plus, when the full version of GT5 comes out, i simply pop the disk in, get behind my Logitech wheel system, and run the tracks in 73" Hi-Def goodness...


I will still check out the BD50 and the new Sony S550 when they come out...but it's going to take a lot to beat the PS3.


Finally, I am just amazed by something. the PS3 has been out for, what a year now? sony future-proofed it so that it is now the most advanced BD player available. Denon just released their 3800 that is profile 1.1 with no networking, for $2k? Some great forward thinking on Sony's part...


----------



## rr330i

Z06... notice any fan noise?


btw, burnout paradise city is pretty cool. The crashes sound awsome.


----------



## TripleTapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Z06_Pilot* /forum/post/13712248
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I am just amazed by something. the PS3 has been out for, what a year now? sony future-proofed it so that it is now the most advanced BD player available. Denon just released their 3800 that is profile 1.1 with no networking, for $2k? Some great forward thinking on Sony's part...



Things could have easily gone the other way had HD-DVD won out ... I would be saying the same things about MS as you are about Sony. I sure do miss the competition.


----------



## Z06_Pilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/13712425
> 
> 
> Z06... notice any fan noise?
> 
> 
> btw, burnout paradise city is pretty cool. The crashes sound awsome.



none at all. I put on a BD to run while I'm getting some work done. This ensures the PS3 will warm up to activate fans...


after about an hour and a half of the movie playing I checked. If I stand with my head just above the PS3, I do hear a very slight hum.


I have brackets mounted to my wall behind my 73" RPTV, with shelves for my components, so the PS3 is not enclosed, meaning it stays nice and cool. so maybe my fans are not kicking into high gear to make the loud racket some folks talk about?


----------



## Z06_Pilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TripleTapper* /forum/post/13713021
> 
> 
> Things could have easily gone the other way had HD-DVD won out ... I would be saying the same things about MS as you are about Sony. I sure do miss the competition.



Ah so true. I have an XA2 to play my considerable library of HD-DVD's and with it's exquisite SD upconverting processing, they will have to rip it from my cold dead hands!


I think I am now set for HD players......


Oh, and I just noticed you can surf on the PS3....I know I'm a come-lately with it, but this is pretty cool...


----------



## Blu Camry SE

Can someone detail for me which players are available RIGHT NOW which send ALL codecs as bitstreams AND offer at least GOOD DVD upscaling?


Then...which players are on the horizon to come out...I know Denon, Marantz and Pioneer are offering/will offer premium priced players hopefully with the Reon chip implemented for upscaling regular DVDs...anyone else?


----------



## Centurion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu Camry SE* /forum/post/13714278
> 
> 
> Can someone detail for me which players are available RIGHT NOW which send ALL codecs as bitstreams AND offer at least GOOD DVD upscaling?
> 
> 
> Then...which players are on the horizon to come out...I know Denon, Marantz and Pioneer are offering/will offer premium priced players hopefully with the Reon chip implemented for upscaling regular DVDs...anyone else?



For now, I'm using the Panasonic BD-30 and bitstream all audio.

I'm patiently waiting to see if there is any difference in BD video quality with the BD-50 or Pioneer's 05FD.


I've been happy with the BD-30 so far. You may also want to look into the PS3.


----------



## Blu Camry SE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Centurion* /forum/post/13714744
> 
> 
> For now, I'm using the Panasonic BD-30 and bitstream all audio.
> 
> I'm patiently waiting to see if there is any difference in BD video quality with the BD-50 or Pioneer's 05FD.



Thank You for Your Response, Centurion...


Indeed, I know the BD30 has the bitstreaming capabilities but from what I have heard, the DVD upconversion pretty much sucks like on the 10A I'm using now; and so, I don't think I would go with another Panasonic right now...


Yes, I too am curious about the BD50 or that Pioneer...how much is that Pioneer gonna run, do you know?


----------



## BIslander

The first post in the BD Player Audio Support Comparison sticky thread lists the features and MSRPs of all current and announced players. There are player specific threads for many of them, which likely have information about how they handle DVDs.


----------



## HDTVFAN0001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu Camry SE* /forum/post/13714761
> 
> 
> Indeed, I know the BD30 has the bitstreaming capabilities but from what I have heard, the DVD upconversion pretty much sucks like on the 10A I'm using now; and so, I don't think I would go with another Panasonic right now...



having now seen both BD and SD disks on the BD30, I would strongly disagree with your statement about upconversion of the SD disks.


I have 2 other higher-end SD conversion DVD players (one is an HD DVD player), and they are all very much alike.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVFAN0001* /forum/post/13717144
> 
> 
> having now seen both BD and SD disks on the BD30, I would strongly disagree with your statement about upconversion of the SD disks.
> 
> 
> I have 2 other higher-end SD conversion DVD players (one is an HD DVD player), and they are all very much alike.



Here's Kris Deerings take on thing:

Secret's BD30 Review 



> Quote:
> DVD Video Processing Performance
> 
> 
> Let's face it, SD DVD is still the consumer's number one choice for home video playback, and I don't see that changing anytime soon. I am a huge fan of high definition content, and honestly I haven't bought a single DVD in over a year, but the masses are still happy with their DVDs, and there are still a lot more DVDs coming out every week than Blu-ray discs. So, as consumers (hopefully) transition to Blu-ray, they'll probably want to use their new Blu-ray players to replace their DVD players and free up some space on the equipment rack. Hopefully their new Blu-ray player will do a great job with DVD playback and not take a big step down from what they've become accustomed to from their previous player. _*Unfortunately, so far I've been less than impressed with DVD playback performance from most Blu-ray players. Off hand I can only think of two that did a decent job: the Panasonic DMP-BD10 and the Samsung BDP-1200. The rest leave a lot to be desired.
> 
> 
> The DMP-BD30, unfortunately, fits in the latter category with less than stellar SD DVD playback.*_ The BD10 used a completely different decoder chip for its MPEG decoding duties and relied on the National Semiconducter chip for its video processing functions. This resulted in very good DVD playback, even with difficult material. The BD30 does not go this route and employs the same decoder chip for SD as it does for HD, and doesn't seem to take advantage of any secondary video processing solution.
> 
> _*The BD30 borders on one of the worst SD DVD players I've seen.*_ Under no circumstance could I get it to lock on to a film cadence, regardless of the test. The player does have different progressive modes, but they all seem to be video based processing. This puts it in line with the PS3 in terms of DVD playback, which couldn't lock onto any film based cadences either in our testing.


----------



## Z06_Pilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVFAN0001* /forum/post/13717144
> 
> 
> having now seen both BD and SD disks on the BD30, I would strongly disagree with your statement about upconversion of the SD disks.
> 
> 
> I have 2 other higher-end SD conversion DVD players (one is an HD DVD player), and they are all very much alike.



may depend on what you are comparing it to. I had a BD30(returned it yesterday). SD upconversion on the BD30 compared to my XA2 is not a close race. the amount of video tweaking you can do on the XA2 with it's Reon chip makes it the best upconverter I have seen. The new Denon 3800 with it's Realta might be better, but $$$$$$$


----------



## b_scott

people talk about XA2's like they are easily attainable. they're out of production i believe and the Reon Chip makes them insanely expensive - machines that play a dead format. i can't see myself spending $600-700 on a machine to get a slightly better SD picture when that format is on the way out as it is. the future is Blu-ray and downloadable content. I'll deal with a slightly less stellar DVD picture and save half a grand. i mean, it's cool that you already have one, but i don't see people who don't clamoring to buy the top of the line HD-DVD players.


----------



## Z06_Pilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briansemerick* /forum/post/13718029
> 
> 
> people talk about XA2's like they are easily attainable. they're out of production i believe and the Reon Chip makes them insanely expensive - machines that play a dead format. i can't see myself spending $600-700 on a machine to get a slightly better SD picture when that format is on the way out as it is. the future is Blu-ray and downloadable content. I'll deal with a slightly less stellar DVD picture and save half a grand. i mean, it's cool that you already have one, but i don't see people who don't clamoring to buy the top of the line HD-DVD players.



easy there fella. I was only replying to the statement that in one poster's experience, the BD30 had about the same quality of upconversion as two HD-DVD players he had looked at.


As an owner of a BD30(well til yesterday) and an XA2, I wanted to give my opinion to the OP that there is something better out there from a quality standpoint. it's easy of attainability was not the question. The point was, there is a higher standard out there than is available than on the BD30, in my opinion.


Heck, with HD-DVD being dead, you might start seeing inexpensive ones showing up on ebay, and my post might allow the OP to try one out to decide for themselves....that's all...


----------



## b_scott

sorry i didn't mean to sound heated, i was just posting an opinion. should've included -


----------



## Blu Camry SE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVFAN0001* /forum/post/13717144
> 
> 
> having now seen both BD and SD disks on the BD30, I would strongly disagree with your statement about upconversion of the SD disks.
> 
> 
> I have 2 other higher-end SD conversion DVD players (one is an HD DVD player), and they are all very much alike.



I'm saying the upconversion sucks on my Panasonic 10A...


----------



## splinters

If the BD30 isn't an acceptable option, try the Denon 3800, it's a profile 1.1 player with bitstreaming. If that price is too high, then your best bet is to go for the ps3 and it's internal decoding. If none of the above options sound palatable, then wait till the holidays and revisit your decision.


Like most things in the world, performance costs extra, with the ps3 being the only real exception in the BD world with the Sony subsidy (just like the XA2 with Toshiba).


-Splints


----------



## Blu Camry SE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *splinters* /forum/post/13720251
> 
> 
> If the BD30 isn't an acceptable option, try the Denon 3800, it's a profile 1.1 player with bitstreaming. If that price is too high, then your best bet is to go for the ps3 and it's internal decoding. If none of the above options sound palatable, then wait till the holidays and revisit your decision.
> 
> 
> Like most things in the world, performance costs extra, with the ps3 being the only real exception in the BD world with the Sony subsidy (just like the XA2 with Toshiba).
> 
> 
> -Splints




Indeed, this may be what I will have to do Splints...


Should the prices of gear like the Denon come down by the next holidays?


----------



## HDTVFAN0001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu Camry SE* /forum/post/13719796
> 
> 
> I'm saying the upconversion sucks on my Panasonic 10A...



That perspective I've heard before.


With the BD30, I suspect you'd see a noticable improvement in SD upconverting presentation over the 10A.


That said, I got the BD30 for Blu Ray, not SD....I have plenty of options to view SD upconverted (in addition to the BD30), so this is a "coming along for the ride" added benefit, not a defining requirement.


----------



## gnychis

hi all, looking for advice on a blu-ray player to match up with my Samsung LN52A650. It should support whatever the drop down mode is for optimization of the 120hz (24FPS?). I am not too familiar with what all needs to be supported to maximize the usage of 120hz, I would greatly appreciate feedback on this.


Also, if you could provide insight in to how good a Playstation 3 would be in terms of using its blu-ray capability with the LCD, since it's about the same price as any other blu-ray player.


Thanks!

George


----------



## TripleTapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gnychis* /forum/post/13726177
> 
> 
> hi all, looking for advice on a blu-ray player to match up with my Samsung LN52A650. It should support whatever the drop down mode is for optimization of the 120hz (24FPS?). I am not too familiar with what all needs to be supported to maximize the usage of 120hz, I would greatly appreciate feedback on this.
> 
> 
> Also, if you could provide insight in to how good a Playstation 3 would be in terms of using its blu-ray capability with the LCD, since it's about the same price as any other blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> George



I purchased my LN52A650 2 weeks ago and setup my new PS3 (40GB) last night.....to be used exclusively for Blu-ray\\DVD playback. I am a 360 fan and it was like pulling teeth trying to convince myself to buy a PS3. I have no regrets. The picture is unbelievable and the player itself is upgradable and quiet....most importantly, its cheap.


----------



## gnychis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TripleTapper* /forum/post/13726322
> 
> 
> I purchased my LN52A650 2 weeks ago and setup my new PS3 (40GB) last night.....to be used exclusively for Blu-ray\\DVD playback. I am a 360 fan and it was like pulling teeth trying to convince myself to buy a PS3. I have no regrets. The picture is unbelievable and the player itself is upgradable and quiet....most importantly, its cheap.



thanks for the response! is there a specific pulldown mode that I need the player to support to maximize the smoothness of 120hz?


----------



## b_scott

24fps, i believe.


----------



## TripleTapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gnychis* /forum/post/13727324
> 
> 
> thanks for the response! is there a specific pulldown mode that I need the player to support to maximize the smoothness of 120hz?



I am really new to the whole calibration deal, but I found Znut's calibration setting over in the Calibration thread.... and with a few tweaks am very happy.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1010609&page=7 


I highly reccomend that thread....lots of good advice for us LNXXA650 owners.


----------



## Blu Camry SE

*That perspective I've heard before.*


So then why would you "disagree"....?

*With the BD30, I suspect you'd see a noticable improvement in SD upconverting presentation over the 10A.*


If you search for some reviews on the 30, you'll see that many actually report a decrease in upscaling performance from the 10A -- which I find nearly impossible, but, there ya go...

*That said, I got the BD30 for Blu Ray, not SD....I have plenty of options to view SD upconverted (in addition to the BD30), so this is a "coming along for the ride" added benefit, not a defining requirement.*


Well, that's great for you, but some of us have other requirement parameters such as wanting one chassis to do it all -- if that's the case, people like me will have to either bite the bullet and pay two grand because good DVD performance AND BD performance is obviously not cheap, or "deal with" the horrible upconversion performance on $500 players...


----------



## gnychis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TripleTapper* /forum/post/13727453
> 
> 
> I am really new to the whole calibration deal, but I found Znut's calibration setting over in the Calibration thread.... and with a few tweaks am very happy.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1010609&page=7
> 
> 
> I highly reccomend that thread....lots of good advice for us LNXXA650 owners.



I guess i'm not asking so much as for settings related to the TV, i'm asking if there is anything about the blu-ray player needed to "play nice" with the 120hz


----------



## TripleTapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gnychis* /forum/post/13728534
> 
> 
> I guess i'm not asking so much as for settings related to the TV, i'm asking if there is anything about the blu-ray player needed to "play nice" with the 120hz



Ah....sorry 'bout that. I didn't do anything except change my audio output to DD (Yes I have ancient technology







) Picture is unbelievable and I have AMP set to High.


----------



## HDTVFAN0001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu Camry SE* /forum/post/13728502
> 
> *That perspective I've heard before.*
> 
> 
> So then why would you "disagree"....?



Try reading it again sir - I was agreeing with his 10A observation...















*With the BD30, I suspect you'd see a noticable improvement in SD upconverting presentation over the 10A.*


> Quote:
> If you search for some reviews on the 30, you'll see that many actually report a decrease in upscaling performance from the 10A -- which I find nearly impossible, but, there ya go...



Good thing I have working eyeballs that clearly disputes that - but to each his own.


> Quote:
> *That said, I got the BD30 for Blu Ray, not SD....I have plenty of options to view SD upconverted (in addition to the BD30), so this is a "coming along for the ride" added benefit, not a defining requirement.*
> 
> 
> Well, that's great for you, but some of us have other requirement parameters such as wanting one chassis to do it all --



Yes, its great for me. I have enough trouble justifying the insane BD pricing as is, so when I find a unit that does a fantastic BD disk presentation for video and audio, and a solid job on SD upconversion, I snatched one up.


I guess I got spoiled with HD DVD players that had more/better features at half the price, but now that the "war" is over, there's no reason I need to adopt paying inflated prices for similar capabilities.


The PS3 was not an option, as it has its own issues, and is not attractive as a BD player - its a game machine first, after all. A rack mounted equipment candidate it ain't.










So when you whittle down all the realities, the BD30 at its feature and performance point, coupled with its price point, makes pretty obvious sense - which kinda explains why they can't make them fast enough and they leave store shelves the same day they come in.


Thanks to many knowledgable people here, steering me and many others to the BD30 has been appreciated.


----------



## Blu Camry SE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVFAN0001* /forum/post/13730115
> 
> 
> Try reading it again sir - I was agreeing with his 10A observation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With the BD30, I suspect you'd see a noticable improvement in SD upconverting presentation over the 10A.*
> 
> 
> Good thing I have working eyeballs that clearly disputes that - but to each his own.
> 
> 
> Yes, its great for me. I have enough trouble justifying the insane BD pricing as is, so when I find a unit that does a fantastic BD disk presentation for video and audio, and a solid job on SD upconversion, I snatched one up.
> 
> 
> I guess I got spoiled with HD DVD players that had more/better features at half the price, but now that the "war" is over, there's no reason I need to adopt paying inflated prices for similar capabilities.
> 
> 
> The PS3 was not an option, as it has its own issues, and is not attractive as a BD player - its a game machine first, after all. A rack mounted equipment candidate it ain't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when you whittle down all the realities, the BD30 at its feature and performance point, coupled with its price point, makes pretty obvious sense - which kinda explains why they can't make them fast enough and they leave store shelves the same day they come in.
> 
> 
> Thanks to many knowledgable people here, steering me and many others to the BD30 has been appreciated.



All I'm going to say about your response is that indeed the player seems to be working _to your eyes_ as a good upconverter; from other members I have spoken with back and forth and in private messaging on here, the BD30 sucks the same amount of !!&[email protected]^&!& that the 10A did/does...and I don't trust Pansaonic's chipsets anymore in these machines...


THAT SAID, I do understand the relationship of price vs. performance and realistic expectations from these players for SD DVD behavior; indeed, I understand that at the $500 price point or so, there's only so good DVDs are gonna look based on what these manufacturers put into them because they were specifically designed for BD playback...so I get that...


I am just waiting for a deck to drop to what I think would be reasonable prices -- perhaps at the thousand dollar mark or so -- and that at least upscale without all the ridiculous crap I see on my screen when my 10A does it...that is, no jaggies, noise or horrible mosquito macroblocking...










'Nuff said.


----------



## HDTVFAN0001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu Camry SE* /forum/post/13731526
> 
> 
> I am just waiting for a deck to drop to what I think would be reasonable prices -- perhaps at the thousand dollar mark or so -- and that at least upscale without all the ridiculous crap I see on my screen when my 10A does it...that is, no jaggies, noise or horrible mosquito macroblocking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Nuff said.



That all makes sense. At the end of the day, its about price vs. value.


Some day, hopefully soon, the BD folks will understand that concept. It's even holding back potential reams of BD disk sales (despite a surge tha past few months)...they could be selling many more. A recent example...when about 40 titles dropped at CC and Amazon into the $17.99 - $19.99 range...their sales skyrocketed.


Hope you find the player you are seeking at the right price soon.


----------



## Bill C.

Hmm. I already have a PS3 as BDP #1 in my bedroom, and that's fine, but I'm looking for a player for my living room now...given a choice, I'm wondering if I should just get another PS3 or hold out for a zippy standalone that doesn't hiccup on _anything_...


----------



## Blu Camry SE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVFAN0001* /forum/post/13733767
> 
> 
> That all makes sense. At the end of the day, its about price vs. value.
> 
> 
> Some day, hopefully soon, the BD folks will understand that concept. It's even holding back potential reams of BD disk sales (despite a surge tha past few months)...they could be selling many more. A recent example...when about 40 titles dropped at CC and Amazon into the $17.99 - $19.99 range...their sales skyrocketed.
> 
> 
> Hope you find the player you are seeking at the right price soon.



Thank you, HD; indeed, let's all keep each other updated with the latest players and their performance as they come out...


If I get a new player anytime soon, I'll report back to you guys about its playback performance once its wired in my rack...


And you're totally right about the prices -- these discs are NOT -- I repeat NOT -- worth the 40 or some dollars some of these stores are getting for them on release day...if the film jumped off the screen, turned into Pamela Anderson completely buck naked in my living room and...well...let's just say "did something" regarding unzipping my trousers...well...THEN I'd pay $39.95...know what I'm talkin' about?


But in all seriousness, yeah, I don't think the BD titles are worth even the median price of...what is it, $30 and up or so for hot new titles and even some back catalog ones? No way...and then we're supposed to replace our collections of DVDs with these expensive discs...until what...3-D comes along in a few years or so?


But waiting until they get down to the $17.99 mark is the best bet for buying these high def discs; indeed, that's what we have been doing to add them into our collection because otherwise, it's just too expensive...we just found Independence Day online for like 18 bucks, so we ordered it because that's worth replacing my so-called "Limited Edition" DVD (THX certified no less) which has less than stellar video; but that's what we do for most of the Blu ray titles we buy -- try to find them cheaper online...cheaper meaning what WE think they are worth, and to me, they shouldn't really be MUCH more expensive than a DVD.


----------



## plasmamaniac

Well, I just went with the LG BH200 Super BluRay Combo Player for just $550 so I can't wait until it gets here on Wednesday. I changed my Netflix Preferences to (1) BluRay (2) HD DVD (3) STD DVDs. Now I can watch some great HD Movies!!!


----------



## HDTVFAN0001

There's a nice 2-page piece on the Panasonic BD30 in the new May 2008 issue of Sound & Vision magazine.


It certainly seems to infer that the BD30 is not only a very good unit, but also that it will be around for a while.


One quote:


"*You'll be hard pressed to find a $500 player that's as pretty to look at or as well equipped, or that works as smoothly*".


----------



## Blu Camry SE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVFAN0001* /forum/post/13747913
> 
> 
> There's a nice 2-page piece on the Panasonic BD30 in the new May 2008 issue of Sound & Vision magazine.
> 
> 
> It certainly seems to infer that the BD30 is not only a very good unit, but also that it will be around for a while.
> 
> 
> One quote:
> 
> 
> "*You'll be hard pressed to find a $500 player that's as pretty to look at or as well equipped, or that works as smoothly*".



HD,


Did it mention anything about the BD30's DVD upscaling performance? I just got the new issue of Home Theater, not Sound and Vision, so I'm busy catching up on their articles, which talks about bitstreaming the new codecs and a new Sony Blu ray changer/server...


----------



## HDTVFAN0001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu Camry SE* /forum/post/13751872
> 
> 
> HD,
> 
> 
> Did it mention anything about the BD30's DVD upscaling performance? I just got the new issue of Home Theater, not Sound and Vision, so I'm busy catching up on their articles, which talks about bitstreaming the new codecs and a new Sony Blu ray changer/server...



Yes, they concluded the same thing 1/2 the folks here have said - "average" upscaling...not bad, but average. Its Blu Ray video and audio presentation is reported as stellar.


In another thread, I noted that some posters have indicated that by using the component output and having their displays during the upscaling, the results improve dramatically.. I haven't tried that myself (yet), but I'm actually pretty pleased with what I am seeing on my high-end projector and wall screen. I may try to play with it more in that configuration this coming weekend.


----------



## RicP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu Camry SE* /forum/post/13731526
> 
> 
> I am just waiting for a deck to drop to what I think would be reasonable prices -- perhaps at the thousand dollar mark or so -- and that at least upscale without all the ridiculous crap I see on my screen when my 10A does it...that is, no jaggies, noise or horrible mosquito macroblocking...



Interesting. I have the BD10A running into a 65" ISF calibrated HD RPTV via HDMI and I see none of those things with upscaled DVDs. Obviously some discs look better than others, but I see no artifacts that specifically relate to the upscaling process of the BD10A, certainly not jaggies or macroblocking.


Is your display calibrated?


----------



## webmasterbill2

I may have a penchant for stating the obvious, but for those going with the PS3 for Blu-Ray playback, get one of these , too. It's much better than the game controller, especially for those of us who don't game.


----------



## Blu Camry SE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVFAN0001* /forum/post/13752752
> 
> 
> Yes, they concluded the same thing 1/2 the folks here have said - "average" upscaling...not bad, but average. Its Blu Ray video and audio presentation is reported as stellar.
> 
> 
> In another thread, I noted that some posters have indicated that by using the component output and having their displays during the upscaling, the results improve dramatically.. I haven't tried that myself (yet), but I'm actually pretty pleased with what I am seeing on my high-end projector and wall screen. I may try to play with it more in that configuration this coming weekend.



Hmmmm....seems to me then that the BD30 would, at best, perform like my 10A or perhaps a bit better in terms of upconversion...


As for the display doing the work, I have tried that as well over HDMI, where I set the 10A for 480p output over HDMI and then let my Sony display handle the upscaling to 1080p, which looked a little cleaner than letting the player do it, but this introduces a major issue: every time I watch a DVD on this player I need to leave the resolution on 480p, and then when I watch a Blu ray, I need to switch that over to 1080p, and that would be EVERY time I switch between two formats; this would be a pain and I've decided to just leave the 10A on AUTO resolution over HDMI, which selects the "appropriate" resolution for your screen, and this selects 1080p for my Sony...


----------



## Blu Camry SE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RicP* /forum/post/13752779
> 
> 
> Interesting. I have the BD10A running into a 65" ISF calibrated HD RPTV via HDMI and I see none of those things with upscaled DVDs. Obviously some discs look better than others, but I see no artifacts that specifically relate to the upscaling process of the BD10A, certainly not jaggies or macroblocking.
> 
> 
> Is your display calibrated?



Yes, the display is calibrated -- but the artifacts I am seeing on DVDs are not really "display" related issues; the jaggies, the banding, the macroblocking -- all seems to be player related issues from what I have learned on here...in additional news, it is interesting to me that you have none of these issues with your 10A as so many other owners I have spoken with see the same things as I do -- they have blamed the "bad processing" inside the 10A for things like the bad jagged lines (especially around reds on DVDs) and so forth...


I actually had a conversation with another member here about the 10A in one of the threads and when I mentioned the jagged lines in words on the screen when a DVD is playing, he mentioned something about seeing the same thing -- and even seeing some of this on the end credits of the Spider Man 3 Blu ray -- and concluded that "it's making me wonder about the video processing on this player altogether"...


----------



## Ruhnie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13576883
> 
> 
> They all output HD over component. But, they can't upscale DVD over component because of copy restrictions. Upscaling is limited to an HDMI connection. Considering the generally poor reviews BD players get for upscaling, that probably doesn't matter much. Your Panasonic set likely will do as good a job as the current group of BD players.




I have a similar situation, and am hoping for some input on the best route for me. I have a mitsu 55" RPTV w/ component input only, and it's displayable resolutions are 480i/480p/1080i. I'm going to assume then that any BD player run over component will be converted to 1080i on my display (if the source is HD). For SD material, will it just output it as 480i? Is there a way to upscale it to 480p or 1080i? Is the BD30 a good way to go for me as well? TIA!


----------



## jerrydf

The magazine article implied it. You inferred it.


----------



## HDTVFAN0001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerrydf* /forum/post/13756449
> 
> 
> The magazine article implied it. You inferred it.


----------



## TitusTroy

can someone give me some good advice on purchasing my first Blu-Ray player...I currently own a Toshiba HD-A2 player with about 10 HD-DVD titles...I would like to purchase a Blu-Ray player that upconverts SD titles with excellent results and I hear for that I need to buy one that uses the HQV Reon chip...are the only Blu-Ray players that use this chip the Samsung BD-P1200 and the BD-UP5000 (combo HD-DVD + Blu-Ray player)?


neither of those use Profile 2.0 though...so I'm confused as to whether or not Profile 2.0 really matters and/or are the 2 players mentioned above my best choices as far as standalone Blu-Ray players right now...also the PS3 does not use the Reon chip correct?


is there anything coming out in the near future that might be worth holding out for and is there anything better out now worth buying?...thanks for any help


----------



## gavin1021




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/13772077
> 
> 
> can someone give me some good advice on purchasing my first Blu-Ray player...I currently own a Toshiba HD-A2 player with about 10 HD-DVD titles...I would like to purchase a Blu-Ray player that upconverts SD titles with excellent results and I hear for that I need to buy one that uses the HQV Reon chip...are the only Blu-Ray players that use this chip the Samsung BD-P1200 and the BD-UP5000 (combo HD-DVD + Blu-Ray player)?
> 
> 
> neither of those use Profile 2.0 though...so I'm confused as to whether or not Profile 2.0 really matters and/or are the 2 players mentioned above my best choices as far as standalone Blu-Ray players right now...also the PS3 does not use the Reon chip correct?
> 
> 
> is there anything coming out in the near future that might be worth holding out for and is there anything better out now worth buying?...thanks for any help



There are a couple 2.0 coming out later this year. Panny BD50 and 2 Sonys (late '08), one with a Hard Drive. Wait until after Thanksgiving to buy and save some $$$$.


----------



## Ruhnie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gavin1021* /forum/post/13772822
> 
> 
> There are a couple 2.0 coming out later this year. Panny BD50 and 2 Sonys (late '08), one with a Hard Drive. Wait until after Thanksgiving to buy and save some $$$$.



Potentially dumb question, but what does a HD on a disc player do for you?


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gavin1021* /forum/post/13772822
> 
> 
> There are a couple 2.0 coming out later this year. Panny BD50 and 2 Sonys (late '08), one with a Hard Drive. Wait until after Thanksgiving to buy and save some $$$$.



but none of those will be using the Reon chips...are there any upcoming players that will be using the Reon?


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ruhnie* /forum/post/13772859
> 
> 
> Potentially dumb question, but what does a HD on a disc player do for you?



WHY, it makes it 2.0!!!


----------



## gavin1021




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ruhnie* /forum/post/13772859
> 
> 
> Potentially dumb question, but what does a HD on a disc player do for you?



The Profile 2.0 is for BD live. Gives the player an ethernet connection and enables content download. My guess would be it could act as an Internet DVR or something in the near future. After all, thats what its all going to go to anyways, right?


----------



## Ruhnie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gavin1021* /forum/post/13773151
> 
> 
> The Profile 2.0 is for BD live. Gives the player an ethernet connection and enables content download. My guess would be it could act as an Internet DVR or something in the near future. After all, thats what its all going to go to anyways, right?



I see, thx. So in other words, you're going to pay for more stuff that sounds cool that you may or may not ever actually use. I love technology these days


----------



## mds54

Tough decisions......

I really wanted a Panny BD50 as my first BD player, but it keeps getting delayed, and I'm not waiting until late summer. I know I need BD internal audio decoding for my non-HDMI AVR, using the 6-ch. 5.1 analog audio connections. For an immediate purchase, I am now looking at the Sony S500. I am not concerned with Ethernet, downloading, PCs or games....just a good SD DVD upscaler, top-notch 1080p HD PQ, and internal audio codecs.

Can anyone summarize the differences? Recommendations or advice?


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/12916997
> 
> 
> No issues. Biggest grip is no DTS-HD MA which is supposedly going to be added via firmware update down the road.



What is the difference between DTS-HD and DTS-HD *MA*?


----------



## ad5

I have a Sony S500. It can output DTS and DTS-HD but not DTS-MA.

My question is what happens if I play a DTS-MA soundtrack? Will it output plain old DTS or DTS-HD?

Thanks in advance for any answer.


----------



## ad5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13774864
> 
> 
> What is the difference between DTS-HD and DTS-HD *MA*?



DTS-HD MA is loseless compression audio that when decompressed is idential to the original (uncompressed sountrack.)

DTS-HD is high resolution lossy compression. It is very good but a notch below DTS-MA.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ad5* /forum/post/13775089
> 
> 
> DTS-HD MA is loseless compression audio that when decompressed is idential to the original (uncompressed sountrack.)
> 
> DTS-HD is high resolution lossy compression. It is very good but a notch below DTS-MA.



Thanks for that!

I don't have a super high-end audio system, so maybe DTS-HD will be good enough for me.


Are you content with your S500?


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ad5* /forum/post/13775089
> 
> 
> DTS-HD MA is loseless compression audio that when decompressed is idential to the original (uncompressed sountrack.)
> 
> DTS-HD is high resolution lossy compression. It is very good but a notch below DTS-MA.



So DTS HD is similiar to Dolby Digital Plus?


----------



## ad5

Basically yes. DTS-HD and Dolby Digital Plus are both high definition lossy compression.


----------



## ad5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13775132
> 
> 
> Thanks for that!
> 
> I don't have a super high-end audio system, so maybe DTS-HD will be good enough for me.
> 
> 
> Are you content with your S500?



I am overall satisfied with the Sony S500 being my first Blu Ray player. The picture quality and sound are great. Its operation -turn on, play, stop, eject- is much slower than my older DVD player but I guess all blu ray players are like that.

The only missing feature is DTS-HD MA support. As my previous post states I want to know what happens when I play a DTS-HD MA soundtrack. Will it ouptut DTS or DTS-HD?


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/13772921
> 
> 
> but none of those will be using the Reon chips...are there any upcoming players that will be using the Reon?



Samsung BD-P1400 that is out now uses the Reon chip. So I would expect any future Samsung BD player would use it.


I would also check to see if the next-gen (2009) Denon and Pioneer if they might incorporate it.


-Splints


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *splinters* /forum/post/13776464
> 
> 
> Samsung BD-P1400 that is out now uses the Reon chip. So I would expect any future Samsung BD player would use it.
> 
> 
> I would also check to see if the next-gen (2009) Denon and Pioneer if they might incorporate it.
> 
> 
> -Splints



Samsung BD-P1200 is the one with the Reon -- not the 1400.


Right now the most cost effective way to get good BD and DVD playback is the PS3. If you want more the next best combination will be separates like the Panny BD-30 or Sammy 1400 for BD and an OPPO 983 for DVD. The OPPO 983 is as good or better than any of the Reon based players. I would not worry about Profile 2.0. I disconnected my PS3 from the network after it got 2.0 support.


Also, TitusTroy if you already have a DVD player you are happy with why not just get a BD player optimized for HD?


----------



## Wolfepack

If I go with the PS3 do I need an oppo player for upscaling by reg sd-dvd's or will the ps3 do a good job. I also have a Pioneer Elite Kuro Pro 150-fd so I think it has a good upscaling capability anyway. Thoughts/recommendations?


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/13776582
> 
> 
> Samsung BD-P1200 is the one with the Reon -- not the 1400.
> 
> 
> Right now the most cost effective way to get good BD and DVD playback is the PS3. If you want more the next best combination will be separates like the Panny BD-30 or Sammy 1400 for BD and an OPPO 983 for DVD. The OPPO 983 is as good or better than any of the Reon based players. I would not worry about Profile 2.0. I disconnected my PS3 from the network after it got 2.0 support.
> 
> 
> Also, TitusTroy if you already have a DVD player you are happy with why not just get a BD player optimized for HD?



so the Samsung BD-P1200 by itself is not a great option for both Blu-Ray and standard DVD playback?...I'd really like to get 1 player for both and not have to get 2 separate players...that's why I wanted the one with the REON chip


also no one seems to be high on the Samsung BD-UP5000...is it really that bad?


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/13779557
> 
> 
> so the Samsung BD-P1200 by itself is not a great option for both Blu-Ray and standard DVD playback?...I'd really like to get 1 player for both and not have to get 2 separate players...that's why I wanted the one with the REON chip
> 
> 
> also no one seems to be high on the Samsung BD-UP5000...is it really that bad?



Well, I guess it depends on what your needs are. The 1200 had it's share of problems (check the specific thread for details), but slow load-up times was one of things I remember about it. That and the fact that it doesn't decode or stream any of the lossless codecs (THD or DTS-HD-MA). Oh yeah, BD Profile 1.0 too.


The UP5000 isn't bad either, but no DTS-HD-MA and Profile 1.0.


-Splints


If audio isn't a big deal


----------



## ymarker

So my summer vacation starts in a week and I'd like to get hooked up with Blu-ray. I've been an HTPC fan for awhile but am considering a standalone player.


NEED(S):

* Play BD with bitstreaming of the new HD lossless audio tracks


CURRENTLY HAVE:

* Sharp 52" Aquos 1920x1080p

* Old Yamaha reciever HTR 5550

* 5.1 Infinity HR20


Since the old Yamaha doesn't do bass management or anyother kind of processing on analog it sounds dull using analog. So I'm hoping to stick to bitstreaming.


CONSIDERING (budget 
* Samsung BD-P1500 (not out yet)

* PS3 (doesn't have bitstream)

* Onkyo 705 (shoponkyo doesn't seem to have any 705 refurbs anymore)


My inputs would by my cable box (HDMI @1080i/720p) which I'm guessing will pass through. No point in doing upconversion, right? The PC is going via DVI->HDMI and PC sound via fiber currently though at some point I'd like to switch to HDMI audio when they figure out the PAP. One concern is that I'll run out of HDMI inputs on the onkyo since it has only 3 and if the PAP solution requires a seperate HDMI run.


ALTERNATIVE

* Buy BD-ROM player (~$150) for the HTPC and be content with DD/DTS core tracks. Yes I've tried the analog and it sounds lousy on the old Yamaha.


What would you buy?


----------



## wabkab

Well when you get your "bitstreamable" receiver, your only known tried and true dependable option is the Panasonic 30. I didn't mention the PS3 cause you said bitstream. Brand new out there is the Philips 7200 which early reports sound promising. BB has the Samsung 1500 on their site for possibly pre order. I don't know if the Samsung will bitstream everything now or after firmware--always an adventure with this company. In possibly a month or so, new players from Sony, Pansonic and Sharp will be available. If you need one today, it'd be the Panasonic or the new Philips, imo. Of course there are the Denons and Pioneers--add at least $500


----------



## mds54

For those of us with non-HDMI AVRs that will use the BD player to do the audio decoding via 6-ch 5.1 analog......

I know that I will lose all my AVR DSP modes when switching to 6-ch input. Do the new BD players have their own options for DSP effects, or will it just be straight 6-speaker audio? Do the new formats (True-HD, DTS-HD/MA, etc) even require DSP settings?


----------



## ymarker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wabkab* /forum/post/13782531
> 
> 
> Well when you get your "bitstreamable" receiver, your only known tried and true dependable option is the Panasonic 30. I didn't mention the PS3 cause you said bitstream. Brand new out there is the Philips 7200 which early reports sound promising. BB has the Samsung 1500 on their site for possibly pre order. I don't know if the Samsung will bitstream everything now or after firmware--always an adventure with this company. In possibly a month or so, new players from Sony, Pansonic and Sharp will be available. If you need one today, it'd be the Panasonic or the new Philips, imo. Of course there are the Denons and Pioneers--add at least $500



I like the price on the Philips 7200 but it doesn't stream DTS HD MA (according to the audio sticky).


Yeah, I'm thinking Panny may be the way to go. The BB guy said May 18th for instore on the new Sammy. I'd like to give it a whirl esp since it's a $100 cheaper and hopefully some of the issues that plagued the 1400 have been resolved.


Any thoughts on the reciever? I use my PC for gaming and am currently stuck having to encode DTS/AC3 the 6.1 signal since analog sounds lousy on the current Yamaha w/o any sound processing. The AC3/DTS sounds richer - beyond just a db increase on the LFE.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ymarker* /forum/post/13782431
> 
> 
> Since the old Yamaha doesn't do bass management or anyother kind of processing on analog it sounds dull using analog.


*ymarker:*

What sounds dull?

I have a Yamaha RXV800 and was planning on using the analog for BD audio.

Will I lose ALL AVR processing/sound quality?


----------



## ymarker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13782765
> 
> *ymarker:*
> 
> What sounds dull?
> 
> I have a Yamaha RXV800 and was planning on using the analog for BD audio.
> 
> Will I lose ALL AVR processing?



Don't know about your particular model but my old Yamaha HTR5550 (~5-6 yrs old) the 6 ch input is pure pass through - no processing. I've tried various HD lossless tracks and PC games and they all sound muted with a lack of richness beyond what one would expect with a lack of the LFE boost (+5 or 10db, IIRC).


----------



## wabkab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ymarker* /forum/post/13782750
> 
> 
> I like the price on the Philips 7200 but it doesn't stream DTS HD MA (according to the audio sticky).
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm thinking Panny may be the way to go. The BB guy said May 18th for instore on the new Sammy. I'd like to give it a whirl esp since it's a $100 cheaper and hopefully some of the issues that plagued the 1400 have been resolved.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on the reciever? I use my PC for gaming and am currently stuck having to encode DTS/AC3 the 6.1 signal since analog sounds lousy on the current Yamaha w/o any sound processing. The AC3/DTS sounds richer - beyond just a db increase on the LFE.



First, the Philips does bitstream DTS MA! confirmed by Snoob--see owners thread-- really seems to be working well-but we are looking at like 2 or 3 owners so far. Already a firmware update which is a good sign in general.


Receivers--I've got a Denon 2808ci and love it. You have less expensive options in the Onkyo line-- I think starting with the 605--you've got Yamahas and Pioneer Elites- Sony ES starting with the 4300. I'm sure others--seems a concensus the Onkyo's are a good bang for the buck.


Have fun --I needed the denon for 2 zone video--kinda rare below 1K


----------



## ymarker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wabkab* /forum/post/13782814
> 
> 
> First, the Philips does bitstream DTS MA! confirmed by Snoob--see owners thread-- really seems to be working well-but we are looking at like 2 or 3 owners so far. Already a firmware update which is a good sign in general.
> 
> 
> Receivers--I've got a Denon 2808ci and love it. You have less expensive options in the Onkyo line-- I think starting with the 605--you've got Yamahas and Pioneer Elites- Sony ES starting with the 4300. I'm sure others--seems a concensus the Onkyo's are a good bang for the buck.
> 
> 
> Have fun --I needed the denon for 2 zone video--kinda rare below 1K



Sure enough scoob has a note on the stickied audio thread requesting the table to be updated. For $334 @ sams the 7200 sounds like a great deal. Guess I may have to get a membership.


Okay so next step is to find a good deal on the onkyo 705. If I can get one for under $500, I'd still be in budget.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ymarker* /forum/post/13782793
> 
> 
> Don't know about your particular model but my old Yamaha HTR5550 (~5-6 yrs old) the 6 ch input is pure pass through - no processing. I've tried various HD lossless tracks and PC games and they all sound muted with a lack of richness beyond what one would expect with a lack of the LFE boost (+5 or 10db, IIRC).



Thanks for that feedback, although it's really bad news for me.

I think our AVRs are similar...mine is about the same age, 100W, $800 new.

I've never used the analog, so I didn't know that. I guess there's no advantage to using a BD player's decoders if these AVRs supress the audio.

What to do???


----------



## wabkab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ymarker* /forum/post/13782882
> 
> 
> Sure enough scoob has a note on the stickied audio thread requesting the table to be updated. For $334 @ sams the 7200 sounds like a great deal. Guess I may have to get a membership.
> 
> 
> Okay so next step is to find a good deal on the onkyo 705. If I can get one for under $500, I'd still be in budget.



I found you one on accessories4less.com for that price! It is factory reconditioned, but they are a good company and AVSforum advertiser if not a sponsor?


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/13779557
> 
> 
> so the Samsung BD-P1200 by itself is not a great option for both Blu-Ray and standard DVD playback?...I'd really like to get 1 player for both and not have to get 2 separate players...that's why I wanted the one with the REON chip
> 
> 
> also no one seems to be high on the Samsung BD-UP5000...is it really that bad?



I don't have first hand experience, but from reading these forums the 1400 is the only Samsung player that I have a good feeling about. Right now if you want a single, reliable player that does a decent job with both BD and DVD the PS3 is your only choice. I'm still a little confused. If you already have an A2 that you are happy with why not use it for DVD? I currently have dedicated players for BD, HD DVD and DVD. It is not that bad as long as the you have source component inputs and a universal remote.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wolfepack* /forum/post/13779327
> 
> 
> If I go with the PS3 do I need an oppo player for upscaling by reg sd-dvd's or will the ps3 do a good job. I also have a Pioneer Elite Kuro Pro 150-fd so I think it has a good upscaling capability anyway. Thoughts/recommendations?



The PS3 is pretty good with DVDs and the Kuro is great at scaling. I would just configure the PS3 to output 480p for DVDs. You would need to get the $400 OPPO 983 to see an appreciable difference over the PS3.


That being said, I have a PS3 dedicated to BD and a 983 for DVD. The real question is whether you want to spend $400 extra for the ultimate DVD experience.


----------



## ymarker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wabkab* /forum/post/13783276
> 
> 
> I found you one on accessories4less.com for that price! It is factory reconditioned, but they are a good company and AVSforum advertiser if not a sponsor?



Thanks! Now just need to convince the wife why we need this more than the water softener she wants to buy. I should study for my exams I have next week. So worn out with the one I had this morning.


----------



## wabkab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ymarker* /forum/post/13783471
> 
> 
> Thanks! Now just need to convince the wife why we need this more than the water softener she wants to buy. I should study for my exams I have next week. So worn out with the one I had this morning.



Ace the tests, buy da stuff. Good luck and have fun--the HD audio is as good or better than the video--you'll love it all.


----------



## Tim Sly

Has anyone compared the SD playback on the Panny BD30 versus the Sony S300? I was wondering because of the upcoming BD50 vs. the S550.


I have the S300 which does a decent job upconverting, just a little below what my HD-A2 can do. I haven't seen the BD30 which is said to not be great at SD upconversion, but I wondered how it compares to the S300.


----------



## Kineahora




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/13783339
> 
> 
> The PS3 is pretty good with DVDs and the Kuro is great at scaling. I would just configure the PS3 to output 480p for DVDs. You would need to get the $400 OPPO 983 to see an appreciable difference over the PS3.
> 
> 
> That being said, I have a PS3 dedicated to BD and a 983 for DVD. The real question is whether you want to spend $400 extra for the ultimate DVD experience.



Hi, 1st time posting on this thread. I know much more about audio than video, and I just bought a Sammy A650 HDTV. I have an EAD DVD Master 8000 pro CD/DVD player (that was ridiculously expensive in its day) that I've been using as a CD/DVD transport--it does 480p, but via component or VGA only, no HDMI. I believe to get the best black levels out of my TV I may need HDMI connectivity, and I was thinking this might be a good time to sell the EAD (given it's original MSRP, I might be able to get more than enough to pay for any new players)...


So I will need a player or combo of 2 players that will:

1) Read redbook audio CDs and CD R/RW very well and be able to send out coax digital audio to my DAC (no need for analog out)

2) Read SD DVD and upscale very well or at least output 480p over HDMI to my TV--I've heard the TV scales OK, but the Oppo sounds like it's a champ in that department.

3) Be a high quality Blu-ray player.


After a small amount of reading, I get the idea that an Oppo might be good for the CD/DVD functions, and a stand-alone Blu-ray for Hi-Def (Blu-ray). Since I am into audio, there can be no compromise on audio quality, though if I'm asking the player just to send out digital, I care not at all about the quality of the DAC inside since I won't be using it.


Since you have the new Oppo 983H, how do you like it, and in what ways is it better than the cheaper Oppo 980H that was favorably reviewed? Is it that "Anchor Bay" video processing?


Thanx


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kineahora* /forum/post/13786748
> 
> 
> Since you have the new Oppo 983H, how do you like it, and in what ways is it better than the cheaper Oppo 980H that was favorably reviewed? Is it that "Anchor Bay" video processing?
> 
> 
> Thanx



The Anchor Bay processing is the key. The image is very detailed, yet natural with almost complete elimination of compression artifacts that show in lesser players. Contrast and colors are also impeccable and you get lots of flexibility around zooming and stretching the image.

Secrets OPPO DV-983H Review 


In my opinion the combination of the 983 and a decent standalone BD player would be ideal.


----------



## Kineahora




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/13786884
> 
> 
> The Anchor Bay processing is the key. The image is very detailed, yet natural with almost complete elimination of compression artifacts that show in lesser players. Contrast and colors are also impeccable and you get lots of flexibility around zooming and stretching the image.
> 
> Secrets OPPO DV-983H Review
> 
> 
> In my opinion the combination of the 983 and a decent standalone BD player would be ideal.



Thanks a lot for the quick reply. Too bad it's new and I can't buy used (my fave method) I guess the good news is it's not too expensive--it would be silly for me to cheap out on the VP (Anchor Bay) after buying such a nice TV. I get the sense from Stereophile reviews at least its predecessor the 980 did a very good job as a transport...


----------



## wabkab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ymarker* /forum/post/13783471
> 
> 
> Thanks! Now just need to convince the wife why we need this more than the water softener she wants to buy. I should study for my exams I have next week. So worn out with the one I had this morning.



I forgot to mention you'll need to make sure the Onkyo or Yamaha receivers have the latest firmware--------issue with bitstreamed DTS-MA.


Check out this thread:


**WARNING** DTS Masters bitstreamed to Yamaha, Onkyo or Integra can damage speakers!!


----------



## sjso395

Help guys. Since HD lost, I had a Xbox add-on of course. i am looking for a Blu-ray player and not to worried about price. But I'm worried about overkill for the system I currently have. I have a Sony 46XBR3 LCD with 1080P but my receiver is a Yamaha HTR 5760 (about 3 years old). I want something that will do a good-great job in upconverting my old DVD colection. I also have Ethernet run to the rear of my Entertainment center so I can plug in the BD player as needed for updates. I am a fanatic about pic quality and I always like the latest things. But with my receiver I think Iam limited on sound quality unless someone knows something good about this receiver I dont. Anything yall can recommend is appreciated.


I even dont mind waiting a few months for the something new like the BD50 or the Sony 550 if its the latest and greatest.


----------



## rbcole




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/13783339
> 
> 
> The PS3 is pretty good with DVDs and the Kuro is great at scaling. I would just configure the PS3 to output 480p for DVDs. You would need to get the $400 OPPO 983 to see an appreciable difference over the PS3.
> 
> 
> That being said, I have a PS3 dedicated to BD and a 983 for DVD. The real question is whether you want to spend $400 extra for the ultimate DVD experience.




and how is the PS3 at handling audio? i do not have HDMI switching on my AVR so will be running optical out for audio and HDMI out to my AE500.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbcole* /forum/post/13796351
> 
> 
> and how is the PS3 at handling audio? i do not have HDMI switching on my AVR so will be running optical out for audio and HDMI out to my AE500.



You will not get lossless with that player-receiver combination. All players are limited to DD and DTS over optical, although Blu-ray usually encodes the legacy codecs at higher bit rates than you get on DVD.


With a receiver that lacks HDMI, you need a player with two features - it must be able to decode the lossless codecs and it needs to have multichannel analog outputs. The PS3 has the decoders, but not the analog outputs. The only other current player with dts-MA decoding is the $2,000 Denon 3800BDCI. But, the more reasonably priced Panasonic BD50 and Sony S550 are coming out later this year with the features you need.


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *splinters* /forum/post/13781162
> 
> 
> Well, I guess it depends on what your needs are. The 1200 had it's share of problems (check the specific thread for details), but slow load-up times was one of things I remember about it. That and the fact that it doesn't decode or stream any of the lossless codecs (THD or DTS-HD-MA). Oh yeah, BD Profile 1.0 too.
> 
> 
> The UP5000 isn't bad either, but no DTS-HD-MA and Profile 1.0.



the audio issues aren't that big of a concern to me because I don't have a separate audio receiver and will be using the built in speakers on my Samsung HDTV...my biggest concern was getting the best picture quality possible on both Blu-Ray discs as well as standard DVD's...same goes with Profile 1.0...I only care about the movie itself...all those interactive features aren't a big deal to me so Profile 2.0 is not a major selling point for me



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/13783298
> 
> 
> I'm still a little confused. If you already have an A2 that you are happy with why not use it for DVD? I currently have dedicated players for BD, HD DVD and DVD. It is not that bad as long as the you have source component inputs and a universal remote.



my current HD-A2 does not upconvert standard DVD's well...that's why I wanted to get a Blu-Ray player that uses the REON chip because I heard that those upconvert the best...is the PS3 really better then the BD-P1200/P1400 or BD-UP5000 at upconverting?


----------



## rr330i

Titus, does your TV not do a good job w/ scaling and de-interlacing?


----------



## ymarker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wabkab* /forum/post/13791899
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention you'll need to make sure the Onkyo or Yamaha receivers have the latest firmware--------issue with bitstreamed DTS-MA.
> 
> 
> Check out this thread:
> 
> 
> **WARNING** DTS Masters bitstreamed to Yamaha, Onkyo or Integra can damage speakers!!



I did look at that. Also have been eyeing the new $599 Pioneer coming out next month. I like the fact that it has WMA decoding which most others at this price range don't. However it's only WMA9 PRO not the newer WMA10 PRO. I've got another week till my exams get all wrapped up so I'll mull it somemore. The only issue is I have 2 months of vacation. Then it'll be a very long time till I get a break this big again. Also the cnet review of the philips 7200 has been concerned since my tv only does 1080p 60hz.


----------



## rick11

Here is my HT setup -looking for a Blu Ray player to finish it off. All suggestions appreciated


Receiver - Pioneer Elite 92 VSX92H

Projector - Sony VPS VW60

Stewart 120in screen

7.1 PSB Speaker setup


Right now using an older Sony Progrssive Scan DVD player but want to get the full benefit of 1080P and what the rest of my system can provide


thanks for the help


rick


----------



## rbcole




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13796744
> 
> 
> You will not get lossless with that player-receiver combination. All players are limited to DD and DTS over optical, although Blu-ray usually encodes the legacy codecs at higher bit rates than you get on DVD.
> 
> 
> With a receiver that lacks HDMI, you need a player with two features - it must be able to decode the lossless codecs and it needs to have multichannel analog outputs. The PS3 has the decoders, but not the analog outputs. The only other current player with dts-MA decoding is the $2,000 Denon 3800BDCI. But, the more reasonably priced Panasonic BD50 and Sony S550 are coming out later this year with the features you need.



I will wait for the Pany then. My AVR (HK AVR-635) does have multi channel in so at least I'm good there. What I really need to do is upgrade my entire system. I'm running HDMI -> DVI into my Panny AE500 so that's old school. I'm thinking a 3808CI and a AE1000U would do my just fine.


Thanks for all the help!


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/13798475
> 
> 
> Titus, does your TV not do a good job w/ scaling and de-interlacing?



I'm a newbie...be gentle...you mean to say my TV will upconvert better then the standalone Blu-Ray/HD-DVD player?...so when I put in a disc the TV will be handling the upconverting and not the player itself?


----------



## rr330i

Titus, yea... many tv's do a fine job bringing the scaling up to the native resolution of your set.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/13805245
> 
> 
> I'm a newbie...be gentle...you mean to say my TV will upconvert better then the standalone Blu-Ray/HD-DVD player?...so when I put in a disc the TV will be handling the upconverting and not the player itself?



There are two parts to this process - deinterlacing and scaling. The 480i source on the DVD needs to be turned into a progressive image to be viewed on a fixed pixel display and it needs to be scaled to the native resolution of your set. You can have the player or the set do both jobs or split it up between them, depending on which device does a better job with each task. However, some players won't output 480i, meaning you have to let them do the deinterlacing.


Since you already have an A2, whose scaling doesn't impress you, you can see whether you like the job done by your TV better. Switch the output of your A2 to 480p and see if the picture improves when using the scaler on your set. If the A2 has a 480i option, try that as well to see if the deinterlacing is better on the TV.


Most Blu-ray players get mediocre to poor reviews for scaling DVDs. HD-DVD players generally get better reviews in that regard. One exception is the Denon 3800BDCI, which has a Realta chip and costs $2,000. At that price, two players may make more sense - Blu-ray for HD media and an Oppo for DVDs.


----------



## DeletedUserPost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Azumi* /forum/post/12826952
> 
> 
> Both players are great and have a strong track record of reliability and feature set. If all else fails, you should make a "cultural" choice:
> 
> 
> The BD-30 is certainly the most accomplished standalone player to date. If you own (or will own) an AV receiver supporting the advanced audio formats, and don't really care for web content, you can go for it with confidence.
> 
> 
> The PS3 is a transformer which morphs into a game console, a Blu-ray player or a media center device according to your desires. Unlike what people feared at the beginning, it turned out to be a world class BD player. The PS3 will be upgraded to Profile 2.0. It doesn't support DTS MA but should do so (to some extent) in the future.
> 
> 
> Also, the BD-30 is rackable while the PS3 needs some space for the air circulation. OTOH, the PS3 is WiFi friendly and its firmware is updated very frequently.
> 
> 
> Both players have their strengths and you cannot go wrong with either one.
> 
> 
> If you're still undecided, just pick the one with the desgin you like best.



This thread was really confusing but the above post definitely pushed me more towards the BD30. Thank you Azumi.


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ad5* /forum/post/13775067
> 
> 
> I have a Sony S500. It can output DTS and DTS-HD but not DTS-MA.
> 
> My question is what happens if I play a DTS-MA soundtrack? Will it output plain old DTS or DTS-HD?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any answer.



Technically there's no such thing as DTS-HD, it's either DTS-HD HR or DTS-HD MA but sometimes people just say DTS-HD when they mean DTS-HD HR.


For either format, think of it as DTS + HR or DTS + MA. If the track is DTS-HD MA and you can't decode the MA, you get DTS. If the track is DTS-HD HR and you can't decode the HR, you get DTS.


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Harry®* /forum/post/13806530
> 
> 
> This thread was really confusing but the above post definitely pushed me more towards the BD30. Thank you Azumi.



Be aware that the post you quoted is old. The PS3 now supports profile 2.0 and decodes DTS-HD MA.


----------



## DeletedUserPost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay_Davis* /forum/post/13806797
> 
> 
> Be aware that the post you quoted is old. The PS3 now supports profile 2.0 and decodes DTS-HD MA.



Yes I didn't realize this thread was 36 pages long.


----------



## Blu Camry SE

*Most Blu-ray players get mediocre to poor reviews for scaling DVDs.*


...I can DEFINITELY second this opinion/statement; and, I can warn on the Panasonics like the '10A, this leans towards poor...

*HD-DVD players generally get better reviews in that regard. One exception is the Denon 3800BDCI, which has a Realta chip and costs $2,000.*


This has often been lamented and documented, and is probably true. I really want that Denon, but, folks, it IS two grand.....









*At that price, two players may make more sense - Blu-ray for HD media and an Oppo for DVDs.*


Indeed...this may be the way to lean for most at this point...


----------



## mds54

Maybe I'm missing something here......

My *current* DVD player is connected with component video and optical audio, and has great 480P PQ and 5.1/DTS audio. Why wouldn't I want to just leave it as is for DVDs, (as opposed to buying an Oppo) and then also connect a new BD player with HDMI and analog audio? Assuming that I would even watch DVDs after getting BD, is the Oppo upscaling that significant?


----------



## M-Pire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay_Davis* /forum/post/13806797
> 
> 
> Be aware that the post you quoted is old. The PS3 now supports profile 2.0 and decodes DTS-HD MA.



Does it actually pass all 7.1 discrete channels or does it downmix to 5.1 like it does with TrueHD content?? You are talking about the recent 2.4 update, right??


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *M-Pire* /forum/post/13811069
> 
> 
> Does it actually pass all 7.1 discrete channels or does it downmix to 5.1 like it does with TrueHD content?? You are talking about the recent 2.4 update, right??



I was not aware of any 7.1 TrueHD releases. Are there any? The PS3 does 7.1 just fine except for a handful of dts-MA 7.1 discs authored with non-standard speaker mappings.


----------



## M-Pire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13811520
> 
> 
> I was not aware of any 7.1 TrueHD releases. Are there any? The PS3 does 7.1 just fine except for a handful of dts-MA 7.1 discs authored with non-standard speaker mappings.



Try the DD and DTS demo discs (HD-DVD). Great for testing hardware abilities. I think that is all that is available in the consumer arena at this time. I produce my own TrueHD 7.1 HD-DVD Audio discs, that is what I use mostly for testing. Waiting for my new BR burner to arrive then I can make those too and finally put the PS3 to the test.


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13809886
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something here......
> 
> My *current* DVD player is connected with component video and optical audio, and has great 480P PQ and 5.1/DTS audio. Why wouldn't I want to just leave it as is for DVDs, (as opposed to buying an Oppo) and then also connect a new BD player with HDMI and analog audio? Assuming that I would even watch DVDs after getting BD, is the Oppo upscaling that significant?



Why would you get an oppo if you're happy w/ your current DVD player?

Just get a BD player for BDs. But analog audio really wont cut it for HD audio.

Maybe a new AVR instead of an oppo.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/13812436
> 
> 
> analog audio really wont cut it for HD audio.



I think many would beg to differ with that statement. What's the problem with using analog for lossless audio?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *M-Pire* /forum/post/13812168
> 
> 
> Try the DD and DTS demo discs (HD-DVD). Great for testing hardware abilities. I think that is all that is available in the consumer arena at this time. I produce my own TrueHD 7.1 HD-DVD Audio discs, that is what I use mostly for testing. Waiting for my new BR burner to arrive then I can make those too and finally put the PS3 to the test.



To be clear here - are you talking about downmixing 7.1 to 5.1 on an HD DVD player, not a PS3?


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13809886
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something here......
> 
> My *current* DVD player is connected with component video and optical audio, and has great 480P PQ and 5.1/DTS audio. Why wouldn't I want to just leave it as is for DVDs, (as opposed to buying an Oppo) and then also connect a new BD player with HDMI and analog audio? Assuming that I would even watch DVDs after getting BD, is the Oppo upscaling that significant?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13812591
> 
> 
> I think many would beg to differ with that statement. What's the problem with using analog for lossless audio?



BI, My assumption is that mds54 is talking L/R analog, and that his avr may not have 7.1(or 5.1)analog inputs, since he's using optical for his DVD.

What is the proper term for a 7.1analog vs L/R analog inputs?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/13813112
> 
> 
> BI, My assumption is that mds54 is talking L/R analog, and that his avr may not have 7.1(or 5.1)analog inputs, since he's using optical for his DVD.
> 
> What is the proper term for a 7.1analog vs L/R analog inputs?



L/R would normally be classified as two channel or stereo, which is a whole different animal than multichannel analog. He's using optical from a DVD player because there's nothing to be gained by decoding legacy DD and DTS in the player. He'd switch to multichannel analog for Blu-ray because that's the only way to get lossless audio if his AVR lacks HDMI. His AVR would have to be very old and/or cheap to be lacking multichannel analog inputs.


----------



## rr330i

BI, thanks... and agreed w/ analog multichannel being the alternate to HDMI for lossless.


----------



## Ruhnie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/13813497
> 
> 
> BI, thanks... and agreed w/ analog multichannel being the alternate to HDMI for lossless.



Newb question, but can you guys expand on this? I do not keep up with the latest and greatest in audio, but my AVR does not have HDMI. It does have analog multichannel inputs however. So I can just use those w/ a BD player and get the same audio as w/ HDMI? Is it really that much better than DD or DTS for a 5.1 system?


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/13813112
> 
> 
> BI, My assumption is that mds54 is talking L/R analog, and that his avr may not have 7.1(or 5.1)analog inputs, since he's using optical for his DVD.



Sorry about not being clear.....

My AVR (Yamaha RX-V800) has 6-channel 5.1 analog inputs which I plan to use for BD audio, since it does not have HDMI.


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ruhnie* /forum/post/13814392
> 
> 
> Newb question, but can you guys expand on this? I do not keep up with the latest and greatest in audio, but my AVR does not have HDMI. It does have analog multichannel inputs however. So I can just use those w/ a BD player and get the same audio as w/ HDMI? Is it really that much better than DD or DTS for a 5.1 system?



If you get a player that can decode the new formats and has analog outputs you will get the same as you would through HDMI.


As far as how much better it is, that all depends on your speakers and your ears.


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13814901
> 
> 
> Sorry about not being clear.....
> 
> My AVR (Yamaha RX-V800) has 6-channel 5.1 analog inputs which I plan to use for BD audio, since it does not have HDMI.



OK, so if i were you, i'd keep the current dvd player and add a BD.

Multichannel analog BD players:

The $700 panasonic bd50 & $500 S550 sony will both decode all formats and be 2.0. The $400 S350 sony will decode all but DTS-MA, and should be upgradable to 2.0. The $600 Pioneer 51FD will decode all, but will be 1.1.

I don't know much about the $2000 Denon, but that's because i haven't spent anytime reading about it, but it should do all you want.


----------



## mds54

Thanks for that, rr330i!

I agree with your recommendation. I'm currently waiting on the BD50 or S550....whichever comes out first!


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13815302
> 
> 
> I'm currently waiting on the BD50 or S550....whichever comes out first!



Oye... that's a whole nother thread.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ruhnie* /forum/post/13814392
> 
> 
> Newb question, but can you guys expand on this? I do not keep up with the latest and greatest in audio, but my AVR does not have HDMI. It does have analog multichannel inputs however. So I can just use those w/ a BD player and get the same audio as w/ HDMI? Is it really that much better than DD or DTS for a 5.1 system?



Decoding and conversion to analog in the player provides the same quality as sending digital over HDMI to a receiver for decoding. The big difference comes in the quality of the digital-analog converters (DACs). With digital over HDMI, you are using the receiver's DACs. With analog, you are using the player's DACs. The better DACs produce better sound.


Analog requires some additional set ups in the player. Bass management and speaker distances must be set in the player because those functions are done while the audio is still digital.


Your receiver must be able to provide a +10db (or +15db when using "small" speakers) boost for the LFE channel.


Most receivers cannot apply additional signal processing when using the analog inputs. If you like the sound of the "jazz club" or "stadium" DSP settings, you won't be able to use those modes.


Bottom line: analog can be a bit of a pain to set up, beginning with the six to eight cables you need to run. But, you only do the set up once and then it's no different than using digital.


----------



## Ruhnie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13815562
> 
> 
> Decoding and conversion to analog in the player provides the same quality as sending digital over HDMI to a receiver for decoding. The big difference comes in the quality of the digital-analog converters (DACs). With digital over HDMI, you are using the receiver's DACs. With analog, you are using the player's DACs. The better DACs produce better sound.
> 
> 
> Analog requires some additional set ups in the player. Bass management and speaker distances must be set in the player because those functions are done while the audio is still digital.
> 
> 
> Your receiver must be able to provide a +10db (or +15db when using "small" speakers) boost for the LFE channel.
> 
> 
> Most receivers cannot apply additional signal processing when using the analog inputs. If you like the sound of the "jazz club" or "stadium" DSP settings, you won't be able to use those modes.
> 
> 
> Bottom line: analog can be a bit of a pain to set up, beginning with the six to eight cables you need to run. But, you only do the set up once and then it's no different than using digital.



Cool, thx for the reply. I guess I'll have to do some more research before I decide to buy a BD player on this. Right now I don't even have a sub, so not worried about the LFE channel atm. I can adjust the boost on any channel on my receiver though, so I'm guessing that would work for me (HK AVR35). I don't use any of the dsp settings really that I can think of, just the straight DD or DTS.


----------



## Krazy Train

I have been perusing some of the posts in this thread and was just wondering if my Panasonic Plasma (600U) is capable of showing a true HD DVD picture in 1080p resolution. I know it handles the 1080i just fine but I am VERY new to this Blu-Ray stuff and wanted to be sure before laying out the 400-500 bucks.


...and, if it can, what would be a good choice for a newbie like myself? I have heard that the PS3 is actually a good option but I do not want to make a big mistake at this point and just buy something blind. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Krazy Train* /forum/post/13818896
> 
> 
> I have been perusing some of the posts in this thread and was just wondering if my Panasonic Plasma (600U) is capable of showing a true HD DVD picture in 1080p resolution. I know it handles the 1080i just fine but I am VERY new to this Blu-Ray stuff and wanted to be sure before laying out the 400-500 bucks.
> 
> 
> ...and, if it can, what would be a good choice for a newbie like myself? I have heard that the PS3 is actually a good option but I do not want to make a big mistake at this point and just buy something blind. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks



Your TV will take whatever input you give it and scale according to its native resolution. A 600u sounds like a native 768p panel. If so, you'd likely send it 1080i from the player and let the TV rescale to 768p. Regardless of the particulars, if you like the picture you get from HD television stations, you'll be equallly happy with Blu-ray disc playback.


There isn't much difference in video among the players. With audio, there's a wide range and it's important to buy a player that matches up with your receiver's capabilities. All players and receivers will give you legacy Dolby Digital and DTS playback. But, if you want the improved audio quality of the new lossless formats, it gets more complicated.


----------



## dafunkiestmonkey

If the BD-50 and S550 are going to be so similar why pay the extra $200? What am I missing?


Is there another thread that reviews the differences between the two?


----------



## Adrian7724

Why would anyone buy anything but the PS3 when it comes to a blu-ray player?


From what I've seen all the players are priced in the same ballpark, and they all suck compared to the PS3.


I'm just wondering why someone would chose any blu-ray player over the PS3... ? There must be a good reason that I'm not thinking of...


----------



## mds54

It's a no-brainer for those of us without HDMI AVRs.....

Some of the new BD players have internal audio decoders for 5.1 analog connections.

The PS3 does not. That's a pretty good reason in my book!


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13806092
> 
> 
> There are two parts to this process - deinterlacing and scaling. The 480i source on the DVD needs to be turned into a progressive image to be viewed on a fixed pixel display and it needs to be scaled to the native resolution of your set. You can have the player or the set do both jobs or split it up between them, depending on which device does a better job with each task. However, some players won't output 480i, meaning you have to let them do the deinterlacing.
> 
> 
> Since you already have an A2, whose scaling doesn't impress you, you can see whether you like the job done by your TV better. Switch the output of your A2 to 480p and see if the picture improves when using the scaler on your set. If the A2 has a 480i option, try that as well to see if the deinterlacing is better on the TV.



thanks for the info...I'll try having my Samsung DLP set do the scaling and see if it makes any difference...anyone know off hand how Samsung DLP HDTV sets do in this regard?...my HD-A2 only goes up to 1080i while my TV is 1080p so I'm assuming the TV would do a better job


"You can have the player or the set do both jobs or split it up between them"


how would I get the player and the TV to split the job?


----------



## Adrian7724




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13823259
> 
> 
> It's a no-brainer for those of us without HDMI AVRs.....
> 
> Some of the new BD players have internal audio decoders for 5.1 analog connections.
> 
> The PS3 does not. That's a pretty good reason in my book!



I see, so its an audio thing. Hmmm... Its just that we have all the blu-ray players at my work and they are insanely slow while the PS3 does everything insanely fast... so I just couldn't understand why anyone would put up with the horrible load times with the other players.


----------



## Billbo1970

Newbie question on audio:


I have an HK receiver that does NOT support HDMI inputs. It does have 5.1 analog inputs, as well as coax & toslink inputs. From scanning through this thread, the toslink & coax inputs would be inferior to the 5.1 analog inputs? What if my setup is using Polk bookshelf sized speakers & I'm only running a 5.1 environment?


----------



## Billbo1970

Strictly for watching movies, and currently owning neither....


Is there an advantage to getting a player over getting a PS3?


----------



## CT_Wiebe

dafunkiestmonkey -- The only two informative threads on these players is --


Panasonic BD-50: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=970806 

and

Sony S550: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1000180 


Oops, I forgot this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=996843 


Until the Owner's manuals become available online, we won't really know more than what is in those 2 threads (and a lot of that is speculation). Right now, neither manufacturer is even saying much on their web sites.


From what's been published, there doesn't seem to be much, if any, difference. It looks like the main differences will be in the BD-Live features, which aren't important to me. Also, the BD-50 is "supposed" to have only 5.1 channel analog outputs, vs S550's 7.1 channel - advantage Sony (see the chart on the first page of http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=980672 ). Also, the BD-50 is supposed to have slightly better picture quality, but that's pure speculation right now.

Adrian7724 -- If you are just plugging the player into the HDMI port on your TV set, it doesn't make any difference (provided the TV set can decode PCM, LPCM/MPCM). For just video, you are right. However, to most of us, the Audio Processing capabilities makes a very *big* difference and that also depends on what the capabilities of our AVRs are. Most of us (like me) don't want to spend another $500 to $1500 for a new AVR to give us the lossless audio signals that are on the BD DVDs (audio is 50% of the HT experience).

Billbo1970 -- Yes! The PS3 only outputs 2-channel stereo out of it's digital optical output (and it has no analog audio outputs), and we would need an AVR with HDMI 1.3 inputs with PCM decoding capability. Lacking that, the PS3 has no advantages for those of us with, good to excellent, legacy (5.1/7.1 channel) audio gear in our Home Theaters.


For me, that means spending $1000 to $1500+ for a PS3 plus a new, quality, AVR. That's 2 to 3 times the cost of a BD-50 or a S550. Slower load times is a small trade-off.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13815562
> 
> 
> Bottom line: analog can be a bit of a pain to set up, beginning with the six to eight cables you need to run. But, you only do the set up once and then it's no different than using digital.



Hi Peter,


Unless of course if you want to go back and use your AVR/Preamp's post processing, say to regain 7.1 processing for listening to movies. Then you have to recalibrate your speakers for a S/PDIF connection.


Then, if you want to listen to 5.1 lossless, say for listening to music, you have to go back and recalibrate them again.


Only those fortunate folks who have AVRs/Preamps that redigitize the analog input can avoid this constant recalibration issue.


Larry


----------



## BIslander

Larry,


I’m set up for 5.1, not 7.1, and my receiver cannot digitize the analog inputs for additional processing.


But, are you saying that switching between a digital S/PDIF input and 5.1 analog means you have to recalibrate? Wouldn’t the AVR remember the proper setup for each input?


I have always been curious about how EQ fits into the equation. I assume the equalization adjustments made in the AVR do not apply to the analog inputs. I can control channel levels on my Denon 2900 player. It does bass and time management for DVD-Audio and bass management for SACD. But, it has a fixed 80Hz crossover and no other EQ controls. The only adjustments I can make in the receiver for the analog inputs are channel levels and a variable LFE boost.


Our “theater” is in a great room. I’m sure it could be dialed in better and that room treatments would also help. But, with out current setup, it sounds lovely for TV, movies, and music (both stereo and multichannel). After doing the AVR setups for digital and the Denon 2900 setups for analog, I simply switch inputs on the receiver and make no other changes.


Peter


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billbo1970* /forum/post/13823471
> 
> 
> Newbie question on audio:
> 
> 
> I have an HK receiver that does NOT support HDMI inputs. It does have 5.1 analog inputs, as well as coax & toslink inputs. From scanning through this thread, the toslink & coax inputs would be inferior to the 5.1 analog inputs? What if my setup is using Polk bookshelf sized speakers & I'm only running a 5.1 environment?



"Inferior" is in the ears of the listener.










Over toslink, you are limited to legacy DD and DTS. But, those formats are usually encoded on Blu-ray at higher bit rates than DVD and many say they sound better as a result.


If you want lossless audio, your only choice with your receiver is getting a player that decodes TrueHD and dts-MA and has multichannel analog outputs. The PS3 does the decoding, but doesn't have analog outputs. That's why so many people with older receivers are waiting for upcoming players like the Panasonic BD50 and Sony S550.


----------



## billybob_jcv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adrian7724* /forum/post/13823435
> 
> 
> I see, so its an audio thing. Hmmm... Its just that we have all the blu-ray players at my work and they are insanely slow while the PS3 does everything insanely fast... so I just couldn't understand why anyone would put up with the horrible load times with the other players.



It's more than just an audio thing - there's also the issues of having to deal with the bluetooth remote instead of being able to use a nice Harmony remote that my wife can *finally* use without calling me, and also having to deal with a big, odd-shaped box in my cabinet that generates considerably more heat than a typical disc player. I'm on the sidelines waiting for a "normal" blu-ray player and enjoying my $100 A2 player because it acts & looks exactly like it should - a disc player with a better picture... Is that so much to ask???


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13824804
> 
> 
> Larry,
> 
> 
> I'm set up for 5.1, not 7.1, and my receiver cannot digitize the analog inputs for additional processing.
> 
> 
> But, are you saying that switching between a digital S/PDIF input and 5.1 analog means you have to recalibrate? Wouldn't the AVR remember the proper setup for each input?



Hi Peter,


I obviously didn't think so until you posed the question, but now that you raise the question I'm not so certain.









I'll have to study my owner's manual again and make sure.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13824804
> 
> 
> I have always been curious about how EQ fits into the equation. I assume the equalization adjustments made in the AVR do not apply to the analog inputs. I can control channel levels on my Denon 2900 player. It does bass and time management for DVD-Audio and bass management for SACD. But, it has a fixed 80Hz crossover and no other EQ controls. The only adjustments I can make in the receiver for the analog inputs are channel levels and a variable LFE boost.



My processor is the Lexicon MC-8. It only has 5.1 and stereo and analog bypass, so no post-processing is done. (It doesn't have any equalization or room correction features anyway.) The Lexicon MC-12 redigitizes the analog inputs and can do all the post processing that it does via digital S/PDIF, including bass management, surround processing such as matrixed 7.1, and room correction.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13824804
> 
> 
> Our theater is in a great room. I'm sure it could be dialed in better and that room treatments would also help. But, with out current setup, it sounds lovely for TV, movies, and music (both stereo and multichannel). After doing the AVR setups for digital and the Denon 2900 setups for analog, I simply switch inputs on the receiver and make no other changes.
> 
> 
> Peter



I've just started experimenting with my multichannel analog inputs using music HD DVDs played on my Toshiba HD-XA2. I'm sure I'm not setting it up correctly because so far a matrixed 7.1 via S/PDIF sounds better than 5.1 lossless over analog.


Thanks for your response, it looks like I have more homework to do.


Larry


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13824804
> 
> 
> But, are you saying that switching between a digital S/PDIF input and 5.1 analog means you have to recalibrate? Wouldn't the AVR remember the proper setup for each input?



Hi Peter,


As a followup to our conversation, the owner's manual didn't discuss remembering speaker levels for each input, so I consulted the folks at a Lexicon forum.


It turns out that the speaker level settings are global for all inputs, but it was suggested that setting the speaker levels on the player could be used to adjust the relative volumes to be about equal when switching from S/PDIF to analog and back so no changes would be need to the Lexicon speaker level settings.


Larry


----------



## Krazy Train

Thanks a million for the information BIslander. One more thing, I have a JVC Home Theater system without anymore HDMI inputs available. I am still a bit confused on the whole sound thing as well. If I go with the PS3, should I scrap the JVC and get a better system to get true 5.1 sound?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/13823347
> 
> 
> my HD-A2 only goes up to 1080i while my TV is 1080p so I'm assuming the TV would do a better job



With a 1080p source on the disk, you get the same image regardless of whether it is sent to the display as 1080i or 1080p. Your A2 will take the 1080p frame on the disk, split it into two identical 1080i fields, and send them to the TV where they are recombined into the original 1080p image. 1080i is only an issue if the original recording is interlaced because the two fields that make up the final frame are not identical when the image being recorded is in motion. Otherwise, 1080i and 1080p are the same.



> Quote:
> how would I get the player and the TV to split the job?



DVDs are 480i.


If you set the player to output at 480i, the TV will have to handle upscaling to your set's native resolution and the deinterlacing to produce a progressive image on your set.


If you set the player output to 480p, then the player is doing the deinterlacing and the TV will do the upscaling to its native resolution.


If you output 1080i, then the player is doing the upscaling and the TV will do the deinterlacing.


If the player can do 1080p, then it will be handling both jobs.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Krazy Train* /forum/post/13826285
> 
> 
> Thanks a million for the information BIslander. One more thing, I have a JVC Home Theater system without anymore HDMI inputs available. I am still a bit confused on the whole sound thing as well. If I go with the PS3, should I scrap the JVC and get a better system to get true 5.1 sound?



I am not a fan of HTIBs and I would always recommend upgrading to get better audio. But, if your JVC has HDMI inputs that process audio, the PS3 seems like a good choice for you as a Blu-ray player.


If your problem is simply a shortage of HDMI inputs on the JVC, you can get an HDMI switch from monoprice.com for $35. I have one and it works perfectly every time.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13826720
> 
> 
> If you output 1080i, then the player is doing the upscaling and the TV will do the deinterlacing.



The player is still doing the de-interlacing and then scaling and then interlacing. The TVs 1080i de-interlacing is pretty trivial at this stage.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/13826760
> 
> 
> The player is still doing the de-interlacing and then scaling and then interlacing. The TVs 1080i de-interlacing is pretty trivial at this stage.



Thanks. I didn't realize the player had to deinterlace before it could do the scaling.


----------



## mds54

What's the concensus here of the best currently available BD player

(under $1k) for conventional SD-DVD upscaling PQ?


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13827574
> 
> 
> What's the concensus here of the best currently available BD player
> 
> (under $1k) for conventional SD-DVD upscaling PQ?



The Samsung 1200 is probably the absolute best BD player for DVD playback, but it is does not have the best reputation as a BD player. If you consider it a " BD player" -- the pS3 is a good bet. If you really care about BD and DVD your best bet is to go separates (Panny BD-30 and OPPO 983) unless you have close to $2K to spend on a high end Denon player.


----------



## mds54

Thanks miata!

But Blu-ray.com says the 1200 is discontinued now.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13827642
> 
> 
> Thanks miata!
> 
> But Blu-ray.com says the 1200 is discontinued now.



Good point. Then you only have the other three options unless you want to go eBay.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13827574
> 
> 
> What's the concensus here of the best currently available BD player
> 
> (under $1k) for conventional SD-DVD upscaling PQ?



Any other recommendations???


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13827574
> 
> 
> What's the concensus here of the best currently available BD player
> 
> (under $1k) for conventional SD-DVD upscaling PQ?



I was looking for the same thing, but I am about to order a Oppo 983 when they are back in stock for SD, and either a Sony S550 or the Pioneer 51FD for Blu when they come out.


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13831101
> 
> 
> Any other recommendations???



I think they are all very close to equal unless you want to spend the money on a Denon, Pioneer Elite, etc. If you are somebody who really wants great upscaling you may want to pickup an Oppo and a BD player.


I am pretty happy with my PS3 on recent firmware. I was able to see an Oppo 983 in action recently, and it was definitely a step up over the PS3 and my HD DVD player from an upscaling perspective but it cost $399 too


----------



## Krazy Train




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13826759
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of HTIBs and I would always recommend upgrading to get better audio. But, if your JVC has HDMI inputs that process audio, the PS3 seems like a good choice for you as a Blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> If your problem is simply a shortage of HDMI inputs on the JVC, you can get an HDMI switch from monoprice.com for $35. I have one and it works perfectly every time.



Once again, thanks a million for all the help Bislander. I am thinking about taking that JVC HTIB and using it for my outdoor theater set up and getting new audio equipment for the inside theater. Any suggestions for a good set up that won't have me in divorce court after the wife sees the bill?...


----------



## rr330i

krazy, you could pick up an onkyo 606 for $500, and a nice satelite surround for around $1000.


----------



## buddahead

Hey guy's.Just got back from my local wal-mart in Corydon IN.The manager in electronics said they are getting 3 BD players in the next few weeks.He said one will be a sony and another a magnivox.Did not know what the 3rd would be.Any Idea's on what these players will be.Thanks BOB


----------



## gushin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddahead* /forum/post/13842654
> 
> 
> Hey guy's.Just got back from my local wal-mart in Corydon IN.The manager in electronics said they are getting 3 BD players in the next few weeks.He said one will be a sony and another a magnivox.Did not know what the 3rd would be.Any Idea's on what these players will be.Thanks BOB



My local Wal-mart received the Samsung BD-P1500. That's probably the 3rd.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gushin* /forum/post/13845487
> 
> 
> My local Wal-mart received the Samsung BD-P1500. That's probably the 3rd.



Personally I'd let someone else be the guinea pig with the new Samsung.


----------



## Parky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13827574
> 
> 
> What's the concensus here of the best currently available BD player
> 
> (under $1k) for conventional SD-DVD upscaling PQ?



The best upscaling chip set is the Reon chip set. This can be found in the

Samsung 5000. This player can be found for as little as $400 ( it is being discontinued).


----------



## jerrydf

From the comments above, it seems many people do not realize that most of the 1080i and 1080p TV sets will upgrade any signal of lower resolution. I have a six year old RCA 1080i RP CRT and it upscales the 480p output of my Denon 2200 DVD player beautifully. I also have an Epson 1080 UB projector and I get similar results. I called Epson's technical help line and they validated that my projector upscales from a 480p DVD to 1080p. Naturally, this isn't the same as using a 1080p native signal source like a Blu-Ray DVD, but the picture is quite improved over its native resolution.


----------



## mds54

A summary as I see it.....

It seems that most of us are anxiously awaiting one of three

next-generation BD-players:

1) Panny BD50....................release Summer 08.......$699

2) Pioneer BDP-05FD/51FD....release Summer 08.......$799/$599

3) Sony BDP-S550...............release Fall 08.............$499


I'd say that the feature/spec criteria list here includes:

Profiles: 1.1 or 2.0 w/Ethernet

Audio connections: 5.1/7.1 multichannel analog outputs

Audio processing: internal processing of all new codecs

Faster BD loading times

Improved SD DVD upscaling PQ


This is what I'm using as my shopping guide.

Did I get it right? Any additions or changes or other feedback?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13869508
> 
> 
> Audio processing: internal processing of all new codecs



The Pioneers will need firmware upgrades for the new DTS codecs.


----------



## facesnorth

For those that don't care about:


1.1/BD-Java, 2.0/BD-Live, analog outputs, bitstreaming, SD-DVD upconversion.


But need for ALL of the HD codecs to be DECODED and output over HDMI 1.2+:


What do you expect to be the three cheapest players available, in order of release date, by the end of the year? A big plus to reliability and ease of use, but price is basically the #1 factor.


I will start the list:


PS3 $399 available now. Anything else available now? What else by year's end.


----------



## rr330i

mds54, i believe the BD50 is $699.


----------



## buddahead

I just pick up a Maganavox BD at walmart.Pic quality is very good and sound is great.For under $300 this is a winner.It does 1080p 60 but not 1080p24.But it put's out a pic as good as my HDA1.I pretty much only care about video and sound.It does both well.And as far as all the new losses sounds 'who cares.DTS and True dolby are great.


----------



## gavin1021

Worth reading?

http://crave.cnet.com/8301-1_105-994...?tag=cnetfd.mt


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gavin1021* /forum/post/13873195
> 
> 
> Worth reading?
> 
> http://crave.cnet.com/8301-1_105-994...?tag=cnetfd.mt



I wouldn't buy the PS3 unless it was my only option, 5 out of the 6 reasons are lame! Analog outs is about the only real deal breaker for some. Being green isn't unreasonable, but come on, if your into huge Home Theaters, you're not worried about being green.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/13872487
> 
> 
> mds54, i believe the BD50 is $699.



It's being honored as a pre-order for $599 at Visual Apex.


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13874820
> 
> 
> It's being honored as a pre-order for $599 at Visual Apex.



Yup, but that's not fair.
















You are comparing MSRP for the rest to street value on the BD50.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/13874913
> 
> 
> Yup, but that's not fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are comparing MSRP for the rest to street value on the BD50.



Okay.....

I updated my original post!


----------



## Wolfepack

I've reading this forum everyday and I'm becoming information overloaded.


What's the best BD player for my setup:


Display: Pioneer Elite Kuro Pro-150FD

AVR: Yamaha RX-V3800

DVD: Oppo 983

Speakers: Infinity Pro-cinema 1000's and 2000 center. 5.1 setup not 7.1


I cant decide DMP-30, PS3 or new Elite that is coming?



I dont care about Profile 2.0.


----------



## HariSeldon

How can anybody give you advice about players that are not out yet?


In any case, I have the BD-30 and like it a lot. I chose it over the PS3 cause I have no HDMI receiver so when I get one it will assuredly be something that can decode the newer codecs so the BD-30 is fine, and I didn't like the idea of having to integrate the PS3 in my setup with the lack of IR and odd (to me) shape. Plus, I am an Xbox guy but that has no bearing on the Blu-ray features. The PS3 is very fast from what I heard and there is a workaround to the lack of IR remote support.


----------



## desmond212

since you have a very nice avr anything should work well. ps3 loads faster... pio elite will have great dac's but you are not going to use them...


----------



## Mike Butny

Im looking for the best player that outputs 720p ( correctly ) and that can send all new codecs via bitstream or that has internal decoding.


----------



## pradics

I have recently purchased a Denon 2808 avr and I am looking to jump into the blu-ray realm. Should I stick with the Denon 2500 for twice the price of the Panny BD30? What advantages does the Denon have over the Panny? Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## alpha @ omega

I just bought a Pioneer Elite pro-150fd so I need to choose a blu-ray player so far these are my 2 options , Pioneer BDP95FD Elite or the Panasonic DMPBD30K ,the guy @ tweeter recommended Samsung BDP1400 due to my reciever a denon avr -3805 due to decoding issue's, which in time I'm going to upgrade within a year or so after my pocket book recovers from getting this tv, I'm leaning away from the Samsung BDP1400 due to some of the threads I've been reading , I need to decide by wed. 5/21/08.


Thanks for your help


----------



## BIslander

If you want losssless audio, you need a player that can decode TrueHD and dts-MA and send the output over analog to your Denon 3805. The BD30 has no lossless decoders and limits you to legacy DD and DTS until you upgrade. The Samsung BD-P1400 can decode TrueHD, but not dts-MA. The Panasonic gets very good reviews. The Samsung has had some issues. You should read the threads on both of them.


The only current player that does the decoding you need is the Denon 3800 at $2,000. But, there are several players due to hit the market in the next few months. That May 21 date is unfortunate.


The PS3 is also highly regarded. It doesn't have the analog outs you need for lossless with the 3805. But, it will be fine if you buy a receiver with HDMI before too long.


----------



## uclajd

This may seem hugely trivial to you techies, but I miss having USB ports like on DVD players. Few Blu-Ray players have them.


One thing that comes in very handy is DivX/Xvid abilities, which almost none of the current BD players can handle. Looks like the BD50 will do DivXHD, which is very cool. Currently, only the PS3 can do that.


For those of us that download DivX/Xvid content regularly, the ability to run it on a flash drive or even SD (as opposed to wasting write-once media) is crucial. Sad that a $60 Philips DVD player has a USB port and can handle DivX, but a $500 BD can't.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13869508
> 
> 
> A summary as I see it.....
> 
> It seems that most of us are anxiously awaiting one of three
> 
> next-generation BD-players:
> 
> 1) Panny BD50....................release Summer 08.......$699
> 
> 2) Pioneer BDP-05FD/51FD....release Summer 08.......$799/$599
> 
> 3) Sony BDP-S550...............release Fall 08.............$499
> 
> 
> I'd say that the feature/spec criteria list here includes:
> 
> Profiles: 1.1 or 2.0 w/Ethernet
> 
> Audio connections: 5.1/7.1 multichannel analog outputs
> 
> Audio processing: internal processing of all new codecs
> 
> Faster BD loading times
> 
> Improved SD DVD upscaling PQ
> 
> 
> This is what I'm using as my shopping guide.
> 
> Did I get it right? Any additions or changes or other feedback?


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pradics* /forum/post/13903824
> 
> 
> I have recently purchased a Denon 2808 avr and I am looking to jump into the blu-ray realm. Should I stick with the Denon 2500 for twice the price of the Panny BD30? What advantages does the Denon have over the Panny? Thanks in advance for any suggestions.



Why not a ps3?

Personally, i'll hold out till the next gen units are out... all should be by summer's end.


----------



## pradics

Getting itchy with my new Denon avr so I was looking for a BR player now. To wait or not to wait is the question.


----------



## rr330i

Hey, you can always buy a 2nd one.


----------



## semi-newbie

is there any blu-ray players that are/will be out soon that have:1. version 2.0 bd live and also 2. have the hqv optix chip in them? please only reply if both criteria are met. thanx 4 the help!


----------



## alpha @ omega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13904032
> 
> 
> If you want losssless audio, you need a player that can decode TrueHD and dts-MA and send the output over analog to your Denon 3805. The BD30 has no lossless decoders and limits you to legacy DD and DTS until you upgrade. The Samsung BD-P1400 can decode TrueHD, but not dts-MA. The Panasonic gets very good reviews. The Samsung has had some issues. You should read the threads on both of them.
> 
> 
> The only current player that does the decoding you need is the Denon 3800 at $2,000. But, there are several players due to hit the market in the next few months. That May 21 date is unfortunate.
> 
> 
> The PS3 is also highly regarded. It doesn't have the analog outs you need for lossless with the 3805. But, it will be fine if you buy a receiver with HDMI before too long.



Thanks BIslander, for your input it's greatly appreciated , do you have any info , such as product name's and models numbers of the ones that will be coming out soon so I can keep my eye's open for them.


Thanks again


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alpha @ omega* /forum/post/13912004
> 
> 
> do you have any info , such as product name's and models numbers of the ones that will be coming out soon so I can keep my eye's open for them.



The first post in this thread has an excellent chart with information about nearly all current and upcoming players including their audio capabilities, MSRP, and anticipated release dates.


Pioneer has one newly announced model not on the chart - the BDP-51FD. It will be out this summer for $599. Pioneer says the the 51FD and the Elite BDP-O5FD will need firmware upgrades for DTS-HD and dts-MA decoding.


----------



## crod1

hey guys, i try to stay current with the "best" players ect.


it seesms that everyone is waiting for the pioneer elite, or panny 50. well, i need to get one this week. if you had to, what is the best option thanks.


----------



## eci

Budget?


I'd say the best is the Denonn 3800 by a long shot.


----------



## crod1

ok, let me re-phrase.







im willing to spend around $600ish...


thanks.


----------



## allargon

Panny DMP-30 or LG BH200 are the two standalones to get if you're not interested in the PS3. My bias leans towards the LG BH200.


The cheaper profile 1.1's (Philips, Magnavox, etc.) are out, but the verdict on them is mixed at best.


----------



## crod1

also. i have a sony 46'1080p xbr2


and plan on having a yamaha ysp4000 digital speaker soon. that might affect my situation..


----------



## Jacob305

I would go with a panasonic 30 or the ps3. I think you will like either one of them.


Jacob


----------



## bommai

PS3 all the way


----------



## rlsmith

I have bought 3 PS3's and am about to buy another.


It is not even a contest.


----------



## audiomixer

Panny BD-30. Solid.


----------



## kthacher

Anyone else notice that moving all these questions into one or two huge threads is the surest way to kill the original thread? I posted a question yesterday that I felt was outside the scope of the "allowable" threads and it was promptly merged into one of the mondo threads. All feedback stopped. I don't know what purpose is served by such tight policing. Makes posting a question pretty much useless.


----------



## rr330i

k, its because there are so many duplicate threads out there.

Many guys may just check the same threads instead of looking for new ones too.

Nothing against your thread in particular i'm sure...


----------



## rutlian

sammy 1500 - 348.00 wal-mart, 399.99 bestbuy

bd30 - 499.00


They have the same capabilities in terms of audio but either one you need to have 1.3 reciever. Both 1.1 bluray player accept that sammy 1500 have ethernet port and usb for firmware upgrade for 2.0 (possibly). Sammy is very new and a few users yet like me, but I used to have the bd30 which is a nice (not solid) why? because more and more owner claimed that their bd30 stop playing bluray disc only play sd dvd and cd's after just a few months of using and bd30 to me is expensive . PQ between the 2 for me they are the same.


----------



## crod1

oh well, ill see what happens. i purchased the panny bd30...


----------



## rutlian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crod1* /forum/post/13917804
> 
> 
> oh well, ill see what happens. i purchased the panny bd30...



Good luck I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## Billbo1970

Thanks for the responses guys!


Well... here's my dilemma....


My wife does not see the point in getting a BD player, she thinks SD-DVD looks good enough... So I need to get a cheap one or I'll be in the dog house...


That being said, I have an EXTENSIVE DVD collection that will take quite some time to replace... so I would suppose good upconverting is key for me. HOWEVER, my TV is a small Toshiba widescreen tube (26 inches?) with an HDMI port. I have the owners manual, but it doesn't actually say what resolutions the TV supports. If it has HDMI, then it has to support 1080p correct? With a smaller TV like this, would I even notice any difference between 720p/1080i/1080p ?


This whole HD movement, while exciting, has been THE most confusing technology transition of all time!


----------



## Jay_Davis

Unless you are sitting 2 feet from that 26 inch TV, you won't notice a difference. Before worrying about Blu-Ray or even a top notch scaler for standard def, save for a good TV.


Since your TV is a CRT, it probably doesn't support 1080p. I would guess it only supports 1080i and you'll have to check to see if it can handle 720p because some don't do that either. If you don't have the manual you may be able to find it on Toshiba's web site.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billbo1970* /forum/post/13923092
> 
> 
> Thanks for the responses guys!
> 
> 
> Well... here's my dilemma....
> 
> 
> My wife does not see the point in getting a BD player, she thinks SD-DVD looks good enough... So I need to get a cheap one or I'll be in the dog house...
> 
> 
> That being said, I have an EXTENSIVE DVD collection that will take quite some time to replace... so I would suppose good upconverting is key for me. HOWEVER, my TV is a small Toshiba widescreen tube (26 inches?) with an HDMI port. I have the owners manual, but it doesn't actually say what resolutions the TV supports. If it has HDMI, then it has to support 1080p correct? With a smaller TV like this, would I even notice any difference between 720p/1080i/1080p ?
> 
> 
> This whole HD movement, while exciting, has been THE most confusing technology transition of all time!



Hi,


A CRT-based HDTV will support 1080i, some may support 540p, but it is not likely it will support 1080p. Just because HDMI supports 1080p does not mean that your display supports it.


I suggest you go to the Toshiba website and look up your model number. They usually have additional information regarding your HDTV besides the manual. If the resolution information is not listed under the specifications tab, try the Resources tab. They frequently include a more comprehensive specs page.


26" is pretty small so it may be difficult to see an obvious improvement in resolution, especially if you are seated several feet from the display.


Unless you plan on upgrading your HDTV I think the law of diminishing returns will apply to your situation. The least expensive, "full-featured" Blu-ray player is the PS3 game console. The Samsung BDP-1500 is beginning to sell in Wal-Marts for under $400 and it should be upgradeable to profile 2.0 by later firmware releases. I doubt the upconverting will be exceptional, but with your small screen it might fit the bill and your budget. Otherwise, if you don't already have an upconverting DVD player, you might spend a few buck on one. They are so inexpensive as to be considered as disposable. I bought an inexpensive upconverting player as a gift for a friend, and was amused that the HDMI cable I bought with it cost almost as much as the player.










Larry


----------



## Billbo1970

Thanks for all the feedback guys!


----------



## SoundsGood

Based on this equipment:


TV: Sony KDF-60XBR950 (DVI only, no HDMI)

Receiver: Pioneer Elite VSX-84TXSi (older 1.2 HDMI, not 1.3)

Main Speakers: Rocket 850 Signature

Center Speaker: Rocket 200 Bigfoot

Rear/Surrounds: Polk Audio RC80i

Sub-Woofer: SVS PB12-Plus/2

Sub EQ: Velodyne SMS-1

Camcorder: Canon HF-100


What do you guys think... PS3 ? Something else ?


Thanks!


----------



## allargon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoundsGood* /forum/post/13926662
> 
> 
> Based on this equipment:
> 
> 
> TV: Sony KDF-60XBR950 (DVI only, no HDMI)
> 
> Receiver: Pioneer Elite VSX-84TXSi (older 1.2 HDMI, not 1.3)
> 
> Main Speakers: Rocket 850 Signature
> 
> Center Speaker: Rocket 200 Bigfoot
> 
> Rear/Surrounds: Polk Audio RC80i
> 
> Sub-Woofer: SVS PB12-Plus/2
> 
> Sub EQ: Velodyne SMS-1
> 
> Camcorder: Canon HF-100
> 
> 
> What do you guys think... PS3 ? Something else ?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



The PS3 (or the Denon) is almost perfect for you. Your receiver won't decode the new high res audio formats. You don't need it to. The PS3 will send the PCM for you. Your display is only 720p, so you likely won't notice the "softness" of the PS3 that many complain about.


Those Rockets should be in my home. I'm so jealous! Niiiiiiice!


----------



## av.pallino

I went from Sony S300 --> Panasonic 30 --> LG BH200 mainly because the Sony was too slow and DVD Playback was below average. The Panasonic was better for speed but the DVD playback again was below average. The LG is the fastest, can be firware updated over the network and DVD playback is excellent. I guess if the PS3 form factor works for you it would be another excellent choice. I find that for DVD playback the fan runs too loud for me. Of course based on my experience only.


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av.pallino* /forum/post/13928997
> 
> 
> I guess if the PS3 form factor works for you it would be another excellent choice. I find that for DVD playback the fan runs too loud for me.



Hmm, is it really that loud? (I've never heard one)


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allargon* /forum/post/13928338
> 
> 
> The PS3 (or the Denon) is almost perfect for you. Your receiver won't decode the new high res audio formats. You don't need it to. The PS3 will send the PCM for you. Your display is only 720p, so you likely won't notice the "softness" of the PS3 that many complain about.
> 
> 
> Those Rockets should be in my home. I'm so jealous! Niiiiiiice!



Great... thanks, allargon.


And yes, the Rockets are VERY nice!


----------



## allargon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av.pallino* /forum/post/13928997
> 
> 
> I went from Sony S300 --> Panasonic 30 --> LG BH200 mainly because the Sony was too slow and DVD Playback was below average. The Panasonic was better for speed but the DVD playback again was below average. The LG is the fastest, can be firware updated over the network and DVD playback is excellent. I guess if the PS3 form factor works for you it would be another excellent choice. I find that for DVD playback the fan runs too loud for me. Of course based on my experience only.



I'm glad one other person finally agrees with me that the LG BH200 trumps the Panny DMP-30. Anything with a hard drive (DVR, gaming console, PC) and fans tends to be loud. I kicked my DVR out of my bedroom for that reason.


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allargon* /forum/post/13930005
> 
> 
> Anything with a hard drive (DVR, gaming console, PC) and fans tends to be loud. I kicked my DVR out of my bedroom for that reason.



Gotcha. Well, this would be for the family room... and we can live with the noise from our DVR, so I guess we can live with the noise from a PS3 too.


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allargon* /forum/post/13930005
> 
> 
> Anything with a hard drive (DVR, gaming console, PC) and fans tends to be loud. I kicked my DVR out of my bedroom for that reason.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoundsGood* /forum/post/13930101
> 
> 
> Gotcha. Well, this would be for the family room... and we can live with the noise from our DVR, so I guess we can live with the noise from a PS3 too.



Hi,


No question allargon is correct in that devices with a fan(s) tend to be louder than devices without them. However, there is a big difference between the performance demands of DVRs versus computers and gaming consoles. As a result the PS3 does not compare favorably regarding noise and heat with typical DVRs and even less favorably with standalone Blu-ray players. The noise and heat produced by PS3s increases when storage requirements, such as equipment racks, entertainment units, etc., require orienting the console horizontally rather than in the preferred vertical position.


Obviously one's tolerance of noise varies from person to person, and the nature of the noise, but generally it is desirable to limit the amount of noise in a home theater situation, even if it is in a family room. It is not prudent to equate the noise produced by PS3s with typical DVRs.


Larry


----------



## SoundsGood

Ohhh, I see. Hmmm. Gotta think about this one.


Thanks, Larry.


----------



## PLincoln

and replace it with a stand alone unit in the $400-$500 which one would it be and why? Would be connected to my Denon 3808, so bitstreaming/onboard decoding is not an issue.


I was thinking the BD30 looked like it might fit the bill.


----------



## Ruined

I'd say the upcoming Pioneer BDP-51FD for highest A/V quality...


----------



## WestCoastD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JLS24* /forum/post/12684016
> 
> 
> I would like to have one with the following.
> 
> True HD decoding bitstream, an Excellent upscaler for SDDVD's, 1080p
> 
> 
> Here is my equipment:
> 
> Pioneer 5080HD
> 
> Onkyo tx-sr805



I think the up-coming Pioneer Elite BDP-05FD will be the best machine for the price ($799.00 retail). Moreover it will be the more optimal player to use with your Pioneer Kuro display (I think you'd be crazy to not go for one).


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WestCoastD* /forum/post/13933071
> 
> 
> ($799.00 retail).



Ouch!


----------



## allargon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WestCoastD* /forum/post/13933071
> 
> 
> I think the up-coming Pioneer Elite BDP-05FD will be the best machine for the price ($799.00 retail). Moreover it will be the more optimal player to use with your Pioneer Kuro display (I think you'd be crazy to not go for one).



Actually, the poster can save $300 and get a LG BH200. It has the same Marvell QDEO video processor as the Pioneer, bitstreams DTS-HD and Dolby TrueHD (also internally decodes it), plays HD DVD's and can be hacked to be region free for both SD DVD and Blu-Ray. Moreover, unlike the Pioneer it has the capability to be upgraded to profile 2.0.


----------



## WestCoastD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoundsGood* /forum/post/13933540
> 
> 
> Ouch!



comparing to the list of current and up-coming players this is actually moderately priced. Moreover this (BDP-05FD) will be a high-end unit- exceptional video and audio quality. I think, in the long-run, the OP will be most happy with a unit of this quality.


I recently bought a Denon DVD-3800BDCI ($1999.95). So $799.00 is now considered "cheap" (in price) to me.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allargon* /forum/post/13934615
> 
> 
> Actually, the poster can save $300 and get a LG BH200. It has the same Marvell QDEO video processor as the Pioneer, bitstreams DTS-HD and Dolby TrueHD (also internally decodes it), plays HD DVD's and can be hacked to be region free for both SD DVD and Blu-Ray. Moreover, unlike the Pioneer it has the capability to be upgraded to profile 2.0.



But the Pioneer is supposed to be optimized for the Kuro plasmas -- and how fast is the BH200?


----------



## pcampbell

Can anyone tell me what they think if this machine?


BD-P1500 by Samsung -


I am lookng for a Blue Ray with Full 1080p and uncompressed sound capabilities. I know this is a very savy site so feel free to dumb it down for me!


----------



## allargon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/13934639
> 
> 
> But the Pioneer is supposed to be optimized for the Kuro plasmas -- and how fast is the BH200?



The BH200 is faster than the Toshiba HD-A2, A20, A3 and A30. It's not sluggish at all even w/ Fox Blu-Rays. I doubt if it will beat the PS3 in startup, load or response times.


----------



## WarrenHH

Any current Blu Ray offerings that include both Dvd Audio & SACD decoding? Bit stream or analog is ok..


----------



## jsohng

Is the PS3 PQ better than the new Sammy 1500? I saw the Sammy in store hooked up to the new Sammy 650s and it looked amazing. Now I don't know if it was because of the new screen, or if it was the BD player. I am on the fence on getting the PS3 because of the deal at Wallyworld next week.


----------



## lakerfanj

These are probably simple questions for the regulars here but I need help clarifying these issues. I'm using a non-HDMI pre-pro and 1080i DLP projector. I plan to upgrade to a newer generation pre-pro in about 1 year and a new projector in about 2 years but want to add blue ray now.


Is there a blue ray player that outputs via component video and if is upscaling/upconverting of standard DVD possible using non-HDMI connections?


If the projector is 1080i, will the blue ray output be 720p or 1080i?


Finally is there a blue ray player that has component video outputs that handles internal audio decoding so that I can use some of the new audio features now.


Thank you for advice/suggestions


----------



## Cattledog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lakerfanj* /forum/post/13939693
> 
> 
> These are probably simple questions for the regulars here but I need help clarifying these issues. I'm using a non-HDMI pre-pro and 1080i DLP projector. I plan to upgrade to a newer generation pre-pro in about 1 year and a new projector in about 2 years but want to add blue ray now.
> 
> 
> Is there a blue ray player that outputs via component video and if is upscaling/upconverting of standard DVD possible using non-HDMI connections?
> 
> I don't think upconversion is possible via component due to copy protection
> 
> 
> If the projector is 1080i, will the blue ray output be 720p or 1080i?
> 
> 1080i
> 
> 
> Finally is there a blue ray player that has component video outputs that handles internal audio decoding so that I can use some of the new audio features now.
> 
> Yes, Denon, Marantz, but they are $$$$
> 
> 
> Thank you for advice/suggestions



CD


----------



## oink

1) Most (if not all) do not allow DVD upconverting over component outputs. Generally, you are stock with 480p. However, many BD players upconvert DVDs to 1080p over HDMI.


2) BD players allow the user to set BD HDMI out to 720p, 1080i, 1080/60p or 1080/24p (which is what films are actually stored at on the disk). BD out put is limited to 1080i over component video cables.


3) Most of the new players have some internal audio decoding (the exceptions are the Panasonic BD30 and the Denon 2500).


May I recommend the Onkyo Pro 885 or Integra 9.8 pre/pros?

These make all of your connections, upconverting, and audio concerns a non-worry.

These are very popular pre/pros around here and many of us have one.


----------



## lalo56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsohng* /forum/post/13937467
> 
> 
> Is the PS3 PQ better than the new Sammy 1500? I saw the Sammy in store hooked up to the new Sammy 650s and it looked amazing. Now I don't know if it was because of the new screen, or if it was the BD player. I am on the fence on getting the PS3 because of the deal at Wallyworld next week.



Thats what i want to know too. I just got the ps3 but i want to know if a stand alone player will give me better picture quality over the ps3?


----------



## steve ans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lalo56* /forum/post/13939857
> 
> 
> Thats what i want to know too. I just got the ps3 but i want to know if a stand alone player will give me better picture quality over the ps3?



I doubt it. I have two PS3s and they are mainly used for BD and the picture quality is incredible.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve ans* /forum/post/13940979
> 
> 
> I doubt it. I have two PS3s and they are mainly used for BD and the picture quality is incredible.



How does it compare to the stand alone players -- a little better, a lot better, or just similar?


----------



## steve ans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/13941021
> 
> 
> How does it compare to the stand alone players -- a little better, a lot better, or just similar?



I don't know how to answer this. I had a Sony stand alone (was it the 300?) when it came out for $500. I returned it. I wasn't impressed with the slow load times and the fact you couldn't do firmware updates wirelessly. The picture quality seemed the same. The have the 80GB PS#3 and the 40GB model.


----------



## mstrange

I do not have any games for my PS3 and I love it as a BD player. It loads fast, Sony seems to upgrade it quickly with new features via internet connection and it supports DLNA interface!


I have it connected via HDMI to my HC4900 1080p projector and the picture is GREAT! For BD content and upscaling SD DVDs this has replaced my HTPC which I did not think would every happen. I have used a HTPC for about 5 years and constantly worked and tweaked on it to have all the filters just right. I pulled the PS3 out of the box and plugged it in, connected the remote, put the controller back in the box and have not had to adjust filters and reboot the PC as before. Just put in a DVD and watch!


Hope this Helps!


Mike


----------



## steve ans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mstrange* /forum/post/13942288
> 
> 
> I do not have any games for my PS3 and I love it as a BD player. It loads fast, Sony seems to upgrade it quickly with new features via internet connection and it supports DLNA interface!
> 
> 
> I have it connected via HDMI to my HC4900 1080p projector and the picture is GREAT! For BD content and upscaling SD DVDs this has replaced my HTPC which I did not think would every happen. I have used a HTPC for about 5 years and constantly worked and tweaked on it to have all the filters just right. I pulled the PS3 out of the box and plugged it in, connected the remote, put the controller back in the box and have not had to adjust filters and reboot the PC as before. Just put in a DVD and watch!
> 
> 
> Hope this Helps!
> 
> 
> Mike



The PS3 is a GREAT BD player. The WIFI updates are very easy to do.


----------



## lalo56

Yes, i have applied the first update wirelessly no problems after inserting the WEP key. I have not had a problem with it just wanted to know the comparison. I seen it in demo, blu-ray's that is and i see some drifting video, lag. You see framing but then the video is good. I have the LN-T5265F i see no lag or framing but the demo i seen doesnt seem the same as i see it on my screen. Perhaps i have the calibration wrong on my set. I just have it set to dynamic DEFAULT, is that my problem?


----------



## steve ans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lalo56* /forum/post/13946962
> 
> 
> Yes, i have applied the first update wirelessly no problems after inserting the WEP key. I have not had a problem with it just wanted to know the comparison. I seen it in demo, blu-ray's that is and i see some drifting video, lag. You see framing but then the video is good. I have the LN-T5265F i see no lag or framing but the demo i seen doesnt seem the same as i see it on my screen. Perhaps i have the calibration wrong on my set. I just have it set to dynamic DEFAULT, is that my problem?



I see no drifting, lag, etc. with the PS3.


----------



## miameow

Looking at PS3 80gb.

Have Denon AVR2807 and Samsung 5884 Plasma.

Any problems with this possible setup?


----------



## mustangfred2006

Does anybody out there know of any blu ray player with:


multichanel analog outputs

internal decoding for DTS - master audio

dvd - audio


I have been told that no such animal exists.


I have a Rotel rsp 1068 pre/pro without the hdmi inputs, but with multichanel analog audio inputs. If such a player exists, will I be able to get lossless dts master audio running it through my multichannel audio inputs.


Thank you and please excuse me if this is a repeat thread


----------



## WestCoastD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangfred2006* /forum/post/13950788
> 
> 
> Does anybody out there know of any blu ray player with:
> 
> 
> multichanel analog outputs
> 
> internal decoding for DTS - master audio
> 
> dvd - audio



yeah, no "animal" exists. But I would consider the Denon DVD-3800BDCI or the up-coming Pioneer Elite BDP-05FD. Get an Oppo DV-980H or DV-983H for SACD and DVD-A.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangfred2006* /forum/post/13950788
> 
> 
> Does anybody out there know of any blu ray player with:
> 
> multichanel analog outputs
> 
> internal decoding for DTS - master audio
> 
> dvd - audio



Only one current player decodes dts-MA for output over analog. That's the $2,000 Denon 3800BDCI. The PS3 does the decoding, but lacks analog outputs. Several players are due out this year with decoding of all lossless formats - Panasonic DMP-BD50, Sony BDP-S550, Pioneer BDP-51FD and BDP-05FD, and Marantz BD8002. The Panasonic has 5.1 analog outs, the others have 7.1.


You are out of luck on a player with DVD-Audio. As far as I know, the only one out there is the discontinued Panasonic DMP-BD10a and there are no announced plans for any others. People are hoping Oppo will develop a universal BD player, with DVD-Audio and SACD, but that's just wishful thinking at this point.


----------



## mustangfred2006

I am not about to drop two grand for a player just yet. I already have the ps3 but I will probably just wait for the new Panny coming out. I don't even much care about the DVD audio. It would have just been a bonus because I have a couple of discs already.


I really just want the new lossless audio sound.


That's awesome though. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Duffinator

As of today, who has the best deal on a Panasonic BD-30? While I've been waiting for the BD-50 I've decided to get a new Denon 3808 so I no longer need the analog outputs.


----------



## rcserg

Looking to jump into Blu Ray. I currently own a A2 HD DVD player and will not get rid of it since it plays my 50+ HD DVD discs. So my question is: should I get a combo player, PS3 or a stand alone player? Need a lot of help. Thanks.


----------



## GumboChief




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rcserg* /forum/post/13958608
> 
> 
> Looking to jump into Blu Ray. I currently own a A2 HD DVD player and will not get rid of it since it plays my 50+ HD DVD discs. So my question is: should I get a combo player, PS3 or a stand alone player? Need a lot of help. Thanks.



Majority here will steer you towards a ps3. There are at least 10,000 threads on this very topic


----------



## BWDinc

ps3, if nothing else its upgradeable AND very fast loading.


----------



## podwich

Panasonic BD30 if you want a standalone. If you're waiting awhile, you might check out the BD50.


----------



## rcserg

Sounds like the PS3 is the way to go. Is there any reason why I shouldn't take the BD30 over the PS3?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rcserg* /forum/post/13958978
> 
> 
> Sounds like the PS3 is the way to go. Is there any reason why I shouldn't take the BD30 over the PS3?



Audio depends on your receiver's capabilities.


----------



## rcserg

HK AVR 146 for sound. 5.1 setup


----------



## BIslander

Neither of these players will give you lossless audio (TrueHD, dts-MA, or uncompressed 5.1 PCM). I believe the HK 146 only does HDMI video switching. If you want these new audio formats that are featured on Blu-ray, you will need one of the soon to be released players that can do the decoding and output it over multichannel analog. The Panasonic BD50, Sony S550, and Pioneer 51FD may be a better match for your receiver.


----------



## Decepticon07

PS3 pwns all......


----------



## get_zwole

i was kinda in the same boat but didnt care about HD as i only have 3 and already sold my xbox 360 add on. I bought the ps3 cause of the ease of upgrades etc. I dont game on my ps3 at all really i just play gran turismo every once in a while. I do all online gaming on the 360 but the 40gigs is nice to store music on etc.


----------



## Kosty

Depends on if your receiver has HDMI as PS3 does not have analog 5.1 outs.


If your AVR has HDMI, you can use the PS3 HDMI for audio and hook up the HD DVD player to the optical or coax audio. Or you can use the SPDIF connections to get the core DTS and DD tracks from the PS3, which will still be better than DVD audio.


If you want the best lossless audio for Blu-ray and don't have a HDMI input on your AVR, a good option might be a Blu-ray player with 5.1 analog audio outs.


----------



## jsohng

Does anyone know how the PS3 PQ is compared to the Sammy BD-P1500? I saw the Sammy in store, and the PQ was real good. and I wasn't sure if it was the new Sammy screen it was hooked up with, or if it was the BD-P1500.


----------



## Turbo Ron

Thats why I would not get the PS3, no analog 5.1 outs.


----------



## ti-triodes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator* /forum/post/13954654
> 
> 
> As of today, who has the best deal on a Panasonic BD-30? While I've been waiting for the BD-50 I've decided to get a new Denon 3808 so I no longer need the analog outputs.




Wal-mart


----------



## swarm87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13959647
> 
> 
> Neither of these players will give you lossless audio (TrueHD, dts-MA, or uncompressed 5.1 PCM).



the ps3 does internally decode lossless and sents via pcm


----------



## swarm87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13959647
> 
> 
> Neither of these players will give you lossless audio (TrueHD, dts-MA, or uncompressed 5.1 PCM).



the ps3 does internally decode lossless and sents via pcm


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swarm87* /forum/post/13965722
> 
> 
> the ps3 does internally decode lossless and sents via pcm



Please read the thread (or even just the entire post) before responding. The OP's receiver does not process audio over HDMI. He needs a player that both decodes and outputs over analog. That's why the post you answered said neither of these players (PS3 and BD30) will give the OP lossless audio. The PS3's ability to decode and output lossless PCM over HDMI is of no value to him. Thanks.


----------



## podwich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13959647
> 
> 
> Neither of these players will give you lossless audio (TrueHD, dts-MA, or uncompressed 5.1 PCM). I believe the HK 146 only does HDMI video switching. If you want these new audio formats that are featured on Blu-ray, you will need one of the soon to be released players that can do the decoding and output it over multichannel analog. The Panasonic BD50, Sony S550, and Pioneer 51FD may be a better match for your receiver.



The BD30 will output uncompressed PCM over its multichannel analog outputs.


----------



## allargon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *podwich* /forum/post/13966855
> 
> 
> The BD30 will output uncompressed PCM over its multichannel analog outputs.



PS3 or LG BH200 are my votes.


The mods will likely move this (rightfully so) to the pick a Blu-Ray player thread.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *podwich* /forum/post/13966855
> 
> 
> The BD30 will output uncompressed PCM over its multichannel analog outputs.



Yes, I believe you are correct about the BD30 and uncompressed 5.1 LPCM tracks. Do you think the BD30 is a good player for the OP, given his receiver?


----------



## bo3131

Hey guys gotta pretty simple question. I have a Samsung LN52A650 and was wondering what you all would all recommend for a blu-ray dvd player. Looking for something simple/reasonable priced but also maximize the potential picture of this tv.


----------



## yukon04

I recommend you check out the Samsung BDP-1500 or BDP-1400. I own the 1400 and really like it. Check out the BDP-1400 thread there are 248 pages, but a quick look will give you all the info you need. There is also a BDP-1400 thread in the BluRay Forum thread. These units are less expensive than the PS3 and can be upgraded online without problems. Samsung has done an excellent job of keeping the upgrades coming.


----------



## allargon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/13966990
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe you are correct about the BD30 and uncompressed 5.1 LPCM tracks. Do you think the BD30 is a good player for the OP, given his receiver?



Heck no... somehow I missed the part about the older Rotel receiver. If he/she can afford Rotel, then they can pay $700 for the Panny DMP-BD50 when it comes out next month.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allargon* /forum/post/13971660
> 
> 
> Heck no... somehow I missed the part about the older Rotel receiver. If he/she can afford Rotel, then they can pay $700 for the Panny DMP-BD50 when it comes out next month.



The linkage to the original post may have gotten lost when merged into this thread. This started as a conversation with someone who has an HK 146 receiver and was asking about the BD30 and PS3, neither of which seemed like a good match for his AVR. The HK 146 is a long way from Rotel.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *podwich* /forum/post/13966855
> 
> 
> The BD30 will output uncompressed PCM over its multichannel analog outputs.



Only if the source is uncompressed PCM. Many of the newer titles are DTS HDMA or TrueHD which the BD30 cannot decode. These will not be output at full definition.


Sounds to me like the BD30 would not be a good match.


----------



## Digerati.

Damn, I'm so impatient - I know I should wait a month before grabbing a player... but I'm leaning toward a ps3...


Setup:

Onkyo TX-SR605S

Samsung LN52A650


The Onkyo should handle the new lossless audio spec and is HDMI 1.3a... but I'd like to not spend 499 on the Panasonic...

So, most discs are DTS HDMA or TrueHD? So, using the ps3 I'll end up with compressed audio...


TIA...


-Jay


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digerati.* /forum/post/13979687
> 
> 
> Damn, I'm so impatient - I know I should wait a month before grabbing a player... but I'm leaning toward a ps3...
> 
> 
> Setup:
> 
> Onkyo TX-SR605S
> 
> Samsung LN52A650
> 
> 
> The Onkyo should handle the new lossless audio spec and is HDMI 1.3a... but I'd like to not spend 499 on the Panasonic...
> 
> So, most discs are DTS HDMA or TrueHD? So, using the ps3 I'll end up with compressed audio...
> 
> 
> TIA...
> 
> 
> -Jay



No, using the PS3 you'll get everything.


----------



## Digerati.

Can you define 'everything'? You are saying that regardless of what the disc is encoded with I'll get uncompressed audio out of the ps3?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digerati.* /forum/post/13980420
> 
> 
> Can you define 'everything'? You are saying that regardless of what the disc is encoded with I'll get uncompressed audio out of the ps3?



The PS3 can decode TrueHD and dts-MA internally and send the resulting LPCM to your receiver. The Onkyo's decoders will not be used and the Onkyo display will say something like Multi PCM instead of TrueHD or Master Audio. But, it's the same lossless audio you would get if you used the Onkyo's decoders.


----------



## Digerati.

Wow, excellent news!

Thanks guys.


I was really sad to see HD-DVD go since my HD-DVD add-on for my 360 was a beautiful thing, but hey holding off only kills my own viewing options...

Nevertheless, if you would have asked me 6 mos ago if I would ever buy a ps3, the answer would be a resounding "HELL NO!" - after the rootkit fiasco, I swore never to buy Sony again.

But, as the saying goes - It is what it is...


-Jay


----------



## GeorgeGGH

Krisjan,


Could you give me some advice, please.


Have you found the new music formats, Dolby TrueHD and HD-DTS, to be all they are cracked up to be - in other words, a must have, and not just a small improvement.


I have a Pioneer 150-FD, which I got for Christmas and am very happy with, powered by an older audio set-up which was state of the art at that time. I have a Proceed AVP and two Bryston power amps. The do not support HDMI. It appears from my searches that the miminum you have to spend for a pre-amp/processor that supports HDMI and the new music formats is $5,000, and its more like $7,000 to get happy users, like the high end Anthem processor - I forget the model number.


So, I am considering going with a receiver like the Onkyo TX-NR905. $1,500 is not cheap, but its a lot less than$5000 to $7000. 90% of my listening is for movies. I have a Toshiba HD-Xa2, but will be getting a blu ray player.


If the new music formats are a must have, I will likely get the new Panasonic DMP-BD-50and a receiver that supports HDMI. It will be sad to part with the Proceed and Bryston power amps. They sound fantastic on CDs. I wonder if I will be able to tell the difference in a high end receiver versus the Proceed/Bryston combo.


If the new audio formats are nice to have, but not must haves, I will get a PlayStation III for blu-ray movies and stay with my Proceed AVP and Bryston Amps.


Thanks,

GeorgeGGH


----------



## allargon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GeorgeGGH* /forum/post/13984044
> 
> 
> Krisjan,
> 
> 
> Could you give me some advice, please.
> 
> 
> Have you found the new music formats, Dolby TrueHD and HD-DTS, to be all they are cracked up to be - in other words, a must have, and not just a small improvement.
> 
> 
> I have a Pioneer 150-FD, which I got for Christmas and am very happy with, powered by an older audio set-up which was state of the art at that time. I have a Proceed AVP and two Bryston power amps. The do not support HDMI. It appears from my searches that the miminum you have to spend for a pre-amp/processor that supports HDMI and the new music formats is $5,000, and its more like $7,000 to get happy users, like the high end Anthem processor - I forget the model number.
> 
> 
> So, I am considering going with a receiver like the Onkyo TX-NR905. $1,500 is not cheap, but its a lot less than$5000 to $7000. 90% of my listening is for movies. I have a Toshiba HD-Xa2, but will be getting a blu ray player.
> 
> 
> If the new music formats are a must have, I will likely get the new Panasonic DMP-BD-50and a receiver that supports HDMI. It will be sad to part with the Proceed and Bryston power amps. They sound fantastic on CDs. I wonder if I will be able to tell the difference in a high end receiver versus the Proceed/Bryston combo.
> 
> 
> If the new audio formats are nice to have, but not must haves, I will get a PlayStation III for blu-ray movies and stay with my Proceed AVP and Bryston Amps.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> GeorgeGGH



George, you have a HD-XA2. You should already know whether or not Dolby Digital + and Dolby TrueHD (if not DTS-HD HR and DTS-HD MA) make a difference. You can spend $300 or so on an Onkyo TX-SR605 to test DTS-HD HR/MA. (It won't be in the league of Lexicon, Classe, etc. However, it's $500 tops or so.) If you don't like it, you can return it.


How did you arrive at the $5k figure?


Figure $1500 (MSRP $1700) for an Integra DTC-9.8. (It will decode all the new formats if you don't want to internally decode.) (There's also the Onkyo PR-SC885.)

http://www.integrahometheater.com/mo...&m=DTC-9.8&p=i 


#1, do you need another amp or set of amps if you get a new pre-pro? How much do you want to spend on the amp? Yeah, you could make up the difference w/ Carver, Meridian, etc. However, this is an Integra not a Lexicon, Arcam, Classe, Anthem Statement, etc. You can get a nice Emotiva MPS-2 7 channel amp for about $1700. That totals just over $3k for good clean, high powered 7.1 sound. If you only need 5.1, you can spend a lot less for a good amp.


On the PS3 front, if audio is that important to you go w/ the PS3 and just get a good pre-pro w/ HDMI and keep your amp.


----------



## JOgden

Question on the Samsung BD-P1500--


My receiver does not have HDMI, I am wondering if I use the fiber out on the BD Player if it will transmit 5.1 in non-HD audio?


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOgden* /forum/post/13985208
> 
> 
> Question on the Samsung BD-P1500--
> 
> 
> My receiver does not have HDMI, I am wondering if I use the fiber out on the BD Player if it will transmit 5.1 in non-HD audio?



Yes, but you also may be able to utilize the player's analog inputs (assuming your AVR has 6 channel analog inputs) which would give you the benefit of the player's internal decoding of DDplus and DTS-HD/HR.


----------



## jeffster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay_Davis* /forum/post/13980388
> 
> 
> No, using the PS3 you'll get everything.



If it matters, the remote situation with the PS3 is tricky. If you already have a nuniversal remote, odds are you won't be able to use it to control your PS3, which leaves you buying a second or using your sixaxis game controller to control DVD playback.


If that's not a problem for you, PS3 is a good bang for buck solution.


----------



## DaMiester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GeorgeGGH* /forum/post/13984044
> 
> 
> Krisjan,
> 
> 
> I wonder if I will be able to tell the difference in a high end receiver versus the Proceed/Bryston combo.



You're kidding, right? Remember why you bought the Proceed/Bryston in the first place. Depending on what kind of speakers you have, you should be really disapointed using a mass market receiver for music from CDs.


----------



## bluewaves

Alright so heres the situation I am getting a Pioneer 6020 or Pro-151 as soon as they are available basically want to see if I can notice a difference between the 2 displays when they come out and I am looking to upgrade My Samsung 1400, its going to the bedroom with the 37" Sharp its hooked up to, The problem comes in with the fact I want to take advantage of the new advanced audio formats but not really looking to replace my receiver , Denon 5803A, I am running a 7.1 setup and have been looking into players and the only one that seems to do what I want it to is the Denon DVD-3800BD. I just wanted some outside input and to just to double check all my facts and to see if there is another player out on the market that might be worth me checking out.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## fuzzybk

The new Panasonic DMP-BD 50 will decode everything by the analog outputs, however it is limited to 5.1 and not 7.1.


----------



## CT_Wiebe

See this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=980672 . The first post lists all the players and what they will decode and handle.


----------



## HDPeeT

The Pioneer Elite BDP-05FD will decode both high res audio formats* and send them over 7.1 analog outs. It can also bit-stream both formats over HDMI, of course that would do you no good if your receiver can't decode them.


* DTS-HD MA decoding will require a future firmware update.


----------



## bluewaves

So after all that I am back to my original conclusion the Denon 3800 is the way to go to get all that I want out of the box.


----------



## actionj2001

Hi,

I'm very new to Bluray / HD, so please be gentle!

OK, I'm about to upgrade to a JVC DLA HD100 (RS2), Onkyo TX NR905, nice screen etc. I've spent the whole of today trying to research the best Bluray player and my head is about to explode!!! Hardly any player that have all the features and play all the disks etc.


So I thought I'd ask here. Can anyone recommend a BD player that can;

1. Bitstream everything (inc. DTS MA). Not worried about decoding as the Onkyo 905 can do that.

2. Is Profile 1.1 or 2 (1.1 is fine though for me)

3. HDMI 1.3a with Deep Colour support

4. I'm not even worried about what up-scaling it can do (Onkyo 905 again)

5. And the hard one...multi region for SD DVD and Bluray.


I also need it shipped to New Zealand but I'll worry about that once I find the right player










I've found a couple of companies (planetomni and stegen) that do Bluray multi region players but the models they offer, don't fulfil all my other requirements.


Any advice will be much appreciated!


Thanks.


----------



## griz_fan

It was pretty easy, right up to step 5, then your choices narrowed quite a bit. Planet Omni has the Sony BDP-S500, which is close, but it isn't profile 1.1, and it is very expensive.


You might wait, though, there should be more players from Sony and Panasonic hitting the stores this summer that might increase your odds.


Another bit of advice, prioritize your list because you almost certainly will be making compromises. For example, #3 on your requirement list. As far as I know, no player supports this, no Blu-Ray movie supports deep color, so this requirement is basically impossible to meet and wouldn't provide any real benefit today anyway. Maybe in a few years, we'll have players, TVs and media that supports deep color, but from what I've read, that isn't the case today. So, that leaves you with a combination of 1, 2 and 5 from your list. Difficult, but not impossible. Keep an eye out for multi-region versions of the Panasonic BD 50, or the Sony 350 or 550.


----------



## CT_Wiebe

actionj2001 -- Right now, your best reference is http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post12871380 , however the table is a little out of date (and it's keyed for the US = Region 1). griz_fan answered your questions pretty well. To summarize:


#1. All of the newest BD players (Panasonic, Sony, Denon) support this, AFIK - see the reference, above. The only exception is the new Elite BDP-05FD and Pioneer BDP - 51FD (non-Elite & not listed) which will support DTS-HD Master Audio with a promised firmware update (if it's not included at the time of release).


#2. Again, all of the newest ones are, at least, 1.1 & most are 2.0 (which includes BD-Live = network connection).


#3. The same, for most, if not all, of the new ones. As griz_fan, this is a future issue as no current BD DVD uses the "Deep Color" encoding.


#4. Doesn't matter (your remark) = no brain-er.


#5. Don't hold your breath. The ones listed so far are all Region 1, IIRC (or at least single region units). You need to check each manufacturer's web site, although I doubt we'll see any region-free ones (Hollywood & company paranoia won't stand for it = HDCP, DRM, & all the "pirating" issues). Are there any non-Region 1 BD DVDs even made (we're insulated, on that issue, here in the US)? Again, as griz_fan pointed out your best bet would be Panasonic or Sony (which I seriously doubt, based on my Sony SD DVD player). Possibly the upcoming Oppo unit might be capable (with a hack - again I have my doubts).


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *actionj2001* /forum/post/14043401
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm very new to Bluray / HD, so please be gentle!
> 
> OK, I'm about to upgrade to a JVC DLA HD100 (RS2), Onkyo TX NR905, nice screen etc. I've spent the whole of today trying to research the best Bluray player and my head is about to explode!!! Hardly any player that have all the features and play all the disks etc.
> 
> 
> So I thought I'd ask here. Can anyone recommend a BD player that can;
> 
> 1. Bitstream everything (inc. DTS MA). Not worried about decoding as the Onkyo 905 can do that.
> 
> 2. Is Profile 1.1 or 2 (1.1 is fine though for me)
> 
> 3. HDMI 1.3a with Deep Colour support
> 
> 4. I'm not even worried about what up-scaling it can do (Onkyo 905 again)
> 
> 5. And the hard one...multi region for SD DVD and Bluray.
> 
> 
> I also need it shipped to New Zealand but I'll worry about that once I find the right player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've found a couple of companies (planetomni and stegen) that do Bluray multi region players but the models they offer, don't fulfil all my other requirements.
> 
> 
> Any advice will be much appreciated!
> 
> 
> Thanks.



#3 and #5 are the deal-breakers as mentioned before.


#3 is because there is no Blu-Ray or HD-DVD support for Deep Color, so anyone declaring support is an instant BS meter alarm.


#5 is a challenge since this would have the CE manufactuer piss-off the movie studios so your not likely to find support for this.


I would check out the upcoming Oppo player, but otherwise there are quite a few BD decks that can support your needs. I would say the Panny BD-30 isa good choice today if your good with Profile 1.1 and just want the tri-master audio support (DTS-HD-MA, Dolby TrueHD, and PCM).


-Splints


----------



## UUronl

Good point about the lack of bit depth and color information in the coding. It's sad that the format isn't being positioned to take advantage of coding levels in the "masters"...


DLP Cinema projectors claim to be capable of displaying 35 trillion colors. I have yet to see a gradient gap or posterization in a DLP Cinema presentation. We have a long way to go to get remotely close to that level of quality in the home.


----------



## actionj2001

Thanks for your answers guys, very useful.


----------



## allargon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *actionj2001* /forum/post/14043401
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm very new to Bluray / HD, so please be gentle!
> 
> OK, I'm about to upgrade to a JVC DLA HD100 (RS2), Onkyo TX NR905, nice screen etc. I've spent the whole of today trying to research the best Bluray player and my head is about to explode!!! Hardly any player that have all the features and play all the disks etc.
> 
> 
> So I thought I'd ask here. Can anyone recommend a BD player that can;
> 
> 1. Bitstream everything (inc. DTS MA). Not worried about decoding as the Onkyo 905 can do that.
> 
> 2. Is Profile 1.1 or 2 (1.1 is fine though for me)
> 
> 3. HDMI 1.3a with Deep Colour support
> 
> 4. I'm not even worried about what up-scaling it can do (Onkyo 905 again)
> 
> 5. And the hard one...multi region for SD DVD and Bluray.
> 
> 
> I also need it shipped to New Zealand but I'll worry about that once I find the right player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've found a couple of companies (planetomni and stegen) that do Bluray multi region players but the models they offer, don't fulfil all my other requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice will be much appreciated!
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The only player that can do all 5 is the LG BH200. Yes, it has a multi-region hack. It's a rock solid Blu-Ray player. Non mainstream HD DVD"s are another matter.


----------



## actionj2001

By the way, I think I've found another one. There's a company called Stegen ( http://www.stegen.com ) who says they should have a modified Panasonic DMP-BD30 soon which can play BD A & B disks as well as multi region SD DVDs.

*crosses fingers*


----------



## LMS252

I'm a current owner of a Toshiba HD-XA2 and am looking for a blu-ray replacement. My current equipment includes an Onkyo TX-SR605 receiver and Mitsubishi WD-65833 DLP TV. I'm looking to get the best picture/audio quality possible in a blu-ray player with those two components.


I'm on the fence regarding upconversion of SD DVDs as the XA2 does a great job but my receiver only has 2 HDMI inputs - one of which is being used by my Tivo S3 and the other will be dedicated to my primary DVD player. So I'm not sure if I'll be keeping my XA2 and I do have quite a few SD DVDs in my collection.


I'd like to be as future-proof and feature rich as possible (although there's certainly a price point where that becomes less desirable) so probably looking at Profile 2.0.


Thanks.


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LMS252* /forum/post/14061529
> 
> 
> I'm a current owner of a Toshiba HD-XA2 and am looking for a blu-ray replacement. My current equipment includes an Onkyo TX-SR605 receiver and Mitsubishi WD-65833 DLP TV. I'm looking to get the best picture/audio quality possible in a blu-ray player with those two components.
> 
> 
> I'm on the fence regarding upconversion of SD DVDs as the XA2 does a great job but my receiver only has 2 HDMI inputs - one of which is being used by my Tivo S3 and the other will be dedicated to my primary DVD player. So I'm not sure if I'll be keeping my XA2 and I do have quite a few SD DVDs in my collection.
> 
> 
> I'd like to be as future-proof and feature rich as possible (although there's certainly a price point where that becomes less desirable) so probably looking at Profile 2.0.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Well my 2 recommendations would be the ps3 and the Panny BD50.


PS3 if you don't mind that the ps3 decodes Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD-MA (some claim it matters, I haven't been able to prove it to myself in the one system I did experiment with) and you don't mind the ps3 remote being Bluetooth. It does have excellent DVD upscaling and a very fast player boot-up.


If you need bitstreaming of lossless audio and want a classic standalone, the Panny BD50 will fit the bill. DVD upscaling will be ok, but not like the XA2. Load-up speed is longer, but since I haven't seen a unit, I have no idea of "how much longer".


-Splints


----------



## gluvhand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *splinters* /forum/post/14061692
> 
> 
> Well my 2 recommendations would be the ps3 and the Panny BD50.
> 
> 
> PS3 if you don't mind that the ps3 decodes Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD-MA (some claim it matters, I haven't been able to prove it to myself in the one system I did experiment with) and you don't mind the ps3 remote being Bluetooth. It does have excellent DVD upscaling and a very fast player boot-up.
> 
> 
> If you need bitstreaming of lossless audio and want a classic standalone, the Panny BD50 will fit the bill. DVD upscaling will be ok, but not like the XA2. Load-up speed is longer, but since I haven't seen a unit, I have no idea of "how much longer".
> 
> 
> -Splints



The Panny BD-30, which is available now, does bitstreaming. I know the BD-50 will decode internally. Not sure off hand in regards to it's bitstreaming.


----------



## rlb4

Your best bet would be to get an HDMI switch and use your XA2 for SD and the Blu Ray player(PS3 is probably the best) for blu ray. No blu ray player will be as good as the XA2 for SD. The HDMI switches from Monoprice are around $20-$30.


----------



## crussell1492

agree with the above post, I use XA2 for SD and Panny BD-30, through the Oppo HDMI switch into a Onkyo 605 (the other HDMI port is used for DVR...that works great for me with no issues, yuo only have to make sure only one device is on at a time and the auto switch works great, i am using 1080P and bit streamed audio through the switch


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gluvhand* /forum/post/14061762
> 
> 
> The Panny BD-30, which is available now, does bitstreaming. I know the BD-50 will decode internally. Not sure off hand in regards to it's bitstreaming.



I would agree, but since he mentioned BD-Live/Profile 2.0 for future-proofing, so I offered the BD-50 instead for that reason.


-Splints


----------



## nickdu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krisjan* /forum/post/12694466
> 
> 
> I disagree with your use of "worst". You can still get lossless pcm audio from the analog outs which is an excellent audio option when the BD offers that option. Also, nothing wrong with good ole DD and DTS via optical. With the BD30, you can always look forward to adding an AVR that does all of the latest audio formats and then have the very best. Hence, I disagree with your assessment.
> 
> 
> Also, for those wonderng, the BD30 does indeed offer 24 fps (but not in forced mode). Your TV/projector must be able to flag its 24 fps capability and then you can select that option from the BD30 menu.
> 
> 
> Mark



I'm still making my way through this thread but didn't want to lose this one as it's a topic I need to get answered. I'm currently looking for a BlueRay player to connect directly to my Pioneer 5080 via HDMI. Will the BD30 work? I assume so. I'm guessing I'll just lose out on the high definition sound. Down the road I plan to upgrade my receiver (which has been disconnected at this time) as my family room has been wired for 5.1 sound.


Thanks,

Nick


----------



## allargon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickdu* /forum/post/14062975
> 
> 
> I'm still making my way through this thread but didn't want to lose this one as it's a topic I need to get answered. I'm currently looking for a BlueRay player to connect directly to my Pioneer 5080 via HDMI. Will the BD30 work? I assume so. I'm guessing I'll just lose out on the high definition sound. Down the road I plan to upgrade my receiver (which has been disconnected at this time) as my family room has been wired for 5.1 sound.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nick



ANY Blu-Ray player will do HDMI directly to a display. The BD30, BD50 and (yes, I'll mention it again), the LG BH200 will do just fine. The PS3, The Samsung BD-P1500, BD-UP5000 and the Funai clones will all do just fine.


The PS3 and the BD50 should allow you to use an older HDMI 1.2 receiver accepting PCM audio over HDMI to get lossless audio as they will decode both Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA. If you want to use a receiver that decodes the formats for you, that's your choice, too. Then, you can look at all the other non-discontinued players out there. I think all of the standalones (Is the Sharp still around?) that are not discontinued except the Sony BDP-S300 can bitstream lossless audio to a receiver for decoding. There are countless threads about whether decoding in the player (preferred by me) or the receiver is better. That choice is entirely up to you.


----------



## ducktailjiver

Ok Guys,

WHITCH player on the market right now or coming soon has the HQV chip? I own a XA2 and love the picture quality and want the same in a blu ray player...


Thanks


George


----------



## Ragnrok23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/13992185
> 
> 
> Yes, but you also may be able to utilize the player's analog inputs (assuming your AVR has 6 channel analog inputs) which would give you the benefit of the player's internal decoding of DDplus and DTS-HD/HR.



I thought the 1500 only had 2 channel analog output?


----------



## Anthony Cler

Besides the Bluetooth remote issue, are there any other reasons to choose a stand alone BD player over a PS3? And if so, which stand alone player is best and why?


I own a launch PS3 which has worked great for BD's, but I need two more players and I'm not sure if I should get two more PS3's or two stand alone players.


One issue that might be a problem for me is WAF. For some crazy reason I think my wife will complain about me buying 2 more PS3's but she probably wouldn't care if I bought 2 BD players







.


I've got 2 boys (age 9 and 10) that would probably be happy about the additonal PS3's, but I'm not sure we'd get that much out of them as game machines since I probably would not purchase multiple copies of the same games.


Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony Cler* /forum/post/14070274
> 
> 
> Besides the Bluetooth remote issue, are there any other reasons to choose a stand alone BD player over a PS3? And if so, which stand alone player is best and why?
> 
> 
> I own a launch PS3 which has worked great for BD's, but I need two more players and I'm not sure if I should get two more PS3's or two stand alone players.
> 
> 
> One issue that might be a problem for me is WAF. For some crazy reason I think my wife will complain about me buying 2 more PS3's but she probably wouldn't care if I bought 2 BD players
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I've got 2 boys (age 9 and 10) that would probably be happy about the additonal PS3's, but I'm not sure we'd get that much out of them as game machines since I probably would not purchase multiple copies of the same games.
> 
> 
> Any advice will be appreciated.



Other reasons people have said about why they won't get a ps3 is because they want to bitstream the latest audio codecs to their AVR. I personally think that decoding in the player is fine, but that's just me.


Other than that the power hog factor (200W+ in the older 90mm chips) was discouraging to some.


Reasons I would still get it? Profile 2.0 and Full lossless decoding for under $400 and the access to PSN store is a ton of gravy on top of this sundae. Oh yeah and the fact that they put out a lot of updates for feature and bug fixing. More than any other BD player that's for sure!


-Splints


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ragnrok23* /forum/post/14070247
> 
> 
> I thought the 1500 only had 2 channel analog output?



5.1 analog unless the chart is wrong.


http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post12871380 


edit: the chart is wrong. It's 2.0. Sorry.


----------



## ducktailjiver

I'm leaning towards the Panny DMP BD30k, I know its an older model but the pic quality was rated superb.


George


----------



## Anthony Cler

How are the Magnavox players? It looks like with the WM giftcard, they end up being $199.


If they're crap, I guess I'll just get two PS3's.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *splinters* /forum/post/14070409
> 
> 
> Other reasons people have said about why they won't get a ps3 is because they want to bitstream the latest audio codecs to their AVR. I personally think that decoding in the player is fine, but that's just me.
> 
> 
> Other than that the power hog factor (200W+ in the older 90mm chips) was discouraging to some.
> 
> 
> Reasons I would still get it? Profile 2.0 and Full lossless decoding for under $400 and the access to PSN store is a ton of gravy on top of this sundae. Oh yeah and the fact that they put out a lot of updates for feature and bug fixing. More than any other BD player that's for sure!
> 
> 
> -Splints



It's also a great media player - being able to stream music, pictures and video from you computer is awesome.


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony Cler* /forum/post/14071292
> 
> 
> How are the Magnavox players? It looks like with the WM giftcard, they end up being $199.



I bought one of these for my parents. Hard to beat for the price.


But they don't need anything special, really... just the basics. The Magnavox is perfect for that, in my opinion.


----------



## alanl715

so which ps3 does one get? don't do any gaming...just want the best blu-ray + walmart has a 100. off coupon!

thanks, alan


----------



## ducktailjiver

i heard the ps3's with the 40 gig hard drives were less noisy...


George


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alanl715* /forum/post/14073326
> 
> 
> so which ps3 does one get? don't do any gaming...just want the best blu-ray + walmart has a 100. off coupon!
> 
> thanks, alan



40 gig works well for me. Fan noise is about the same as that of the bdp-s300 standalone. Sounds like the new 80 gigs are too noisy.


----------



## SoundsGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ducktailjiver* /forum/post/14073655
> 
> 
> i heard the ps3's with the 40 gig hard drives were less noisy...



I heard that too. But I had the 40GB for a few days, and now have the new 80GB... and so far I don't notice a difference in noise.


----------



## splinters

40GB would be the preferred one for lower power consumption. The 40GB uses the newer 65nm silicon vs the 90nm ones that the 20/60/80GB versions use. Which also means that it will run cooler and have higher chance of a quieter fan too.


They all play BD's equally well and have the same audio quality so go for the cheaper one for pure BD playback.


-Splints


----------



## audvid

I am having my projector calibrated in about two weeks and need a BD player by then. I suppose I could borrow an older one from a friend and use it for set up (I wonder if replacing BD player would impact color calibration?).

Anyway, I am not particularly interested about BD profile 2.0. I am not sure what it is and I probably won't care anyway.

I just want good quality audio and video. I have a lexicon mc1 processor with 5.1 channel analog input (I am not going to change my audio processor). Hence, I would like a bd player with 5.1 analog out of dolby true hd, DTS hd etc..

Also, if I buy a player with 7.1 analog out and use only 5.1, does it mean, I am loosing info on the remaining 2 channels?

The sony s550 looks like a good option but its not available for some time.

Thanks.


----------



## Foxbat121

This the chart here http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=980672 


It maybe a little bit old info.


----------



## audvid

Even if old, its very useful info. I had seen it earlier but forgot about it.


----------



## Blacklac

I was between the S550 and the Pioneer 51FD. I went with the Pioneer, seems like a better player. Basically the same player as the Elite 05 also.


Although it will take a firmware update to get DTS-MA through analog. That doesn't seem to concern previous Pioneer owners, seems they are awesome about firmware updates.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audvid* /forum/post/14082237
> 
> 
> I would like a bd player with 5.1 analog out of dolby true hd, DTS hd etc..



The only current player with full decoding and analog outs is the Denon 3800BDCI for $2,000. The new Panasonic, Sony, and Pioneers will be out soon and cost considerably less. But, they won't be out in a couple of weeks.


> Quote:
> Also, if I buy a player with 7.1 analog out and use only 5.1, does it mean, I am loosing info on the remaining 2 channels?



Nope. You tell the player you have a 5.1 system and it will downmix any 7.1 tracks you play.


----------



## audvid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/14084248
> 
> 
> I was between the S550 and the Pioneer 51FD. I went with the Pioneer, seems like a better player.



Did you buy the pioneer 51fd already? i could not find a source online.


The only significant difference between that and the elite 05 seems to be: High Quality Video DACs:148.5Mhz 12-Bit VS Elite: 297Mhz 12-Bit. I don't know what this means or whether its relevant to picture quality.


Historically, using prior DVD players as examples, did pioneer players in general have superior or equal qualities as compared to similarly priced Panasonic and sony models? I realize the the question is too general..sorry.. I don't really care about the bd live etc. I am wondering (again, based on prior dvd versions), if Pioneer has shown to have superior audio decoding etc..


----------



## allargon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audvid* /forum/post/14085805
> 
> 
> Did you buy the pioneer 51fd already? i could not find a source online.
> 
> 
> The only significant difference between that and the elite 05 seems to be: High Quality Video DACs:148.5Mhz 12-Bit VS Elite: 297Mhz 12-Bit. I don't know what this means or whether its relevant to picture quality.
> 
> 
> Historically, using prior DVD players as examples, did pioneer players in general have superior or equal qualities as compared to similarly priced Panasonic and sony models? I realize the the question is too general..sorry.. I don't really care about the bd live etc. I am wondering (again, based on prior dvd versions), if Pioneer has shown to have superior audio decoding etc..



The audio decoding isn't the issue. It either decodes or it doesn't. No one has questioned whether or not the PS3 has inferior decoding abilities to the Denon. What is an issue is whether or not the Pioneer has superior DAC's, upscaling ability, Blu-Ray PQ, etc.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony Cler* /forum/post/14070274
> 
> 
> Besides the Bluetooth remote issue, are there any other reasons to choose a stand alone BD player over a PS3? And if so, which stand alone player is best and why?
> 
> 
> Any advice will be appreciated.



For me, fan noise, aesthetics, softer PQ? and just wanting a damned player were the reasons I flat out refused to get a PS3. Many people need multichannel analog outs.

Best profile 2.0 standalone player (only two available makes it easy0

The Panny DMP-BD50 if you need multichannel analog outs

The Sammy BD-P1.5k if you don't and want to save some moooooolah

Best profile 1.1 standalone

The LG BH200 (if you can find one) if you don't need multichannel analog outs (CNet's fastest loading standalone, great PQ, great upscaling ability, QUIET!!!)

That expensive $2k Denon player (or maybe the new Pioneer) if you do


----------



## rlhjr34

I have a PS3 currently. However, it isn't my ideal player for my room. I have a universal remote and would much prefer to go with a stand alone player. I know there is a work around available for using it with a remote. I'm not really interested in going that route though.


So here is my question. Should I chance it and grab a 1500 Sammy now? or wait on the Pioneer 51 or Sony 350 in a 3-4 weeks and ride out the PS3 until then? I'm gun shy of the Samsung only because of the issues with the 1200 and 1400 in the past. However, it seems like people aren't running into any problems with it based on the 1500 thread. I do like the looks and reputation of the Pioneer players. Even the new 350 Sony looks pretty good. The sammy has what I need though and is available now.


Oh and btw I don't need anything with analog outs. I have a Denon 2808 and was planning to just bitstream to get the benefit of the new codecs. Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## robertawillisjr

Well I am going to get a Yamaha YSP 4000 speaker (due to room constraints) and probably an SVS subwoofer. I would appreciate any recommendations.


Thanks


----------



## DrDal

Brand new to forum and to much of this new tech, so please bear with me.


Just bought a Yamaha RX-V1800 receiver. Understand it has all the internal decoding of all the HD audio formats. Don't currently have a true HD T.V.....have a 5 year old 60" Sony XBR widescreen - 1080i-, with DVI input, so I'll run an HDMI to DVI connection between the Yamaha and the Sony.


Now looking for a BD player. Considering the Panasonic BD30, or the BD50 (Panasonic advises it will be in Canadian stores by end of June - but who knows), or one of the new Pioneer or Sony models that have yet to be released. Not really interested in an ethernet connection or any other special features.....just want good sound and good picture.


Questions:


1 - Does it make a difference whether the Yamaha receiver or the BD player

does the decoding of the HD audio? (i.e. can I just get a BD30 and

stream it to the Yamaha for decoding and be happy?) Or at this point, should I wait for the newer models to comeout? 2- What sort of picture should I expect to get (Blu-ray) with my older Sony, compared to a true HD monitor?

3 - Will regular DVDs actually look worse on a BD player (compared to my

existing Pioneer DV-37 DVD player?)


Thanks


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrDal* /forum/post/14098089
> 
> 
> 1 - Does it make a difference whether the Yamaha receiver or the BD player does the decoding of the HD audio? (i.e. can I just get a BD30 and stream it to the Yamaha for decoding and be happy?)



The quality should be the same regardless of where it is decoded, although some prefer bitstreaming to player decoding. But, secondary audio for features like PIP commentary requires player decoding. With a BD30 you have to change the audio settings on the player when watching commentaries, which can be a pain.



> Quote:
> 2- What sort of picture should I expect to get (Blu-ray) with my older Sony, compared to a true HD monitor?



How's your picture from your HD television source? It'll be as good or better with Blu-ray.



> Quote:
> 3 - Will regular DVDs actually look worse on a BD player (compared to my existing Pioneer DV-37 DVD player?)



Hard to say. BD players are not known for the DVD playback. All you can do is try them both and compare.


----------



## Robert Holloway

I have a nice setup with a Sony 1080P Ruby PJ onto a Tryg rcommended 120" DaLite Hi Power. I bought top of the range Outlaw 990 7700 pre power amplification with 7.1 analog in. I use a Mac Pro to play video files from 15 500GB external HD's


I then bought HD-DVD, got divorced and went through all sorts of life changing stuff that took my eyes off the HT scene


I come back a couple of years later and...


Things have seriously changed for the worse. I'm confused over HDMI 1.3, blu Ray 2.0, sound codecs... god knows what the average consumer will make of all of this. probably stay with standard DVD if you ask me, but that's another story.


I just want to know if the Sony 350 is an optimal choice for somone wanting to play Blu Ray discs ASAP. And if that is ttrue, when will it likely appear?


Many thanks, it's great to be back!

Rob


----------



## leem6453

At this point, your best bet would be the PS3 or the Panasonic BD30. I'm sure there are others, but those 2 seem to be the most consistant on here.


----------



## tonybradley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrDal* /forum/post/14098089
> 
> 
> Brand new to forum and to much of this new tech, so please bear with me.
> 
> 
> Just bought a Yamaha RX-V1800 receiver. Understand it has all the internal decoding of all the HD audio formats. Don't currently have a true HD T.V.....have a 5 year old 60" Sony XBR widescreen - 1080i-, with DVI input, so I'll run an HDMI to DVI connection between the Yamaha and the Sony.
> 
> 
> Now looking for a BD player. Considering the Panasonic BD30, or the BD50 (Panasonic advises it will be in Canadian stores by end of June - but who knows), or one of the new Pioneer or Sony models that have yet to be released. Not really interested in an ethernet connection or any other special features.....just want good sound and good picture.
> 
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 
> 1 - Does it make a difference whether the Yamaha receiver or the BD player
> 
> does the decoding of the HD audio? (i.e. can I just get a BD30 and
> 
> stream it to the Yamaha for decoding and be happy?) Or at this point, should I wait for the newer models to comeout? 2- What sort of picture should I expect to get (Blu-ray) with my older Sony, compared to a true HD monitor?
> 
> 3 - Will regular DVDs actually look worse on a BD player (compared to my
> 
> existing Pioneer DV-37 DVD player?)
> 
> 
> Thanks




A Widescreen 1080i TV is a true HD TV.


----------



## boblinds

If you had HD DVD, I'm not sure you'd be happy with less than a Profile 2.0 player (I know I wouldn't). You may want to wait for the Panasonic or Sony players coming out between now and the fall that will be fully 2.0 compliant and have all the same online, PIP features etc. that we had on HD DVD.


----------



## DrDal

Appreciate the replies.


----------



## Ragnrok23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14071064
> 
> 
> 5.1 analog unless the chart is wrong.
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post12871380
> 
> 
> edit: the chart is wrong. It's 2.0. Sorry.



no problem, I'm just trying to decide on which player I want, and one of things I am hoping for is 5.1 analog


----------



## scaesare

ASAP? No, as I don't believe it's released yet.


Is analog ins a requirement, or does your AVR have HDMI?


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert Holloway* /forum/post/14099196
> 
> 
> I have a nice setup with a Sony 1080P Ruby PJ onto a Tryg rcommended 120" DaLite Hi Power. I bought top of the range Outlaw 990 7700 pre power amplification with 7.1 analog in. I use a Mac Pro to play video files from 15 500GB external HD's
> 
> 
> I then bought HD-DVD, got divorced and went through all sorts of life changing stuff that took my eyes off the HT scene
> 
> 
> I come back a couple of years later and...
> 
> 
> Things have seriously changed for the worse. I'm confused over HDMI 1.3, blu Ray 2.0, sound codecs... god knows what the average consumer will make of all of this. probably stay with standard DVD if you ask me, but that's another story.
> 
> 
> I just want to know if the Sony 350 is an optimal choice for somone wanting to play Blu Ray discs ASAP. And if that is ttrue, when will it likely appear?
> 
> 
> Many thanks, it's great to be back!
> 
> Rob



Well, since I suspect you want to continue using your current audio system (and why wouldn't you), your choices become very simple. You need a player that decodes all the audio formats and can output them over analog connections. That pretty much limits you to the Panny BD50 (5.1), Denon 3800 (7.1), and Sony S550 (7.1). The Denon is real expensive and the other two aren't out yet.


So, you might just want to keep an eye on the threads for the Panny and the Sony to see exactly when they are coming out and the initial reviews of them as they appear.


----------



## allargon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ducktailjiver* /forum/post/14070068
> 
> 
> Ok Guys,
> 
> WHITCH player on the market right now or coming soon has the HQV chip? I own a XA2 and love the picture quality and want the same in a blu ray player...
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> George



George, AFAIK, the players that have the HQV are:


Samsung BD-P1200 (profile 1.0)

Samsung BD-UP5000 (profile 1.1 combo with 7.1 channel analog outs that also plays most mainstream HD DVD's)


Denon DVD-3800BDCI (profile 1.1 w/ 7.1 channel analog outs and also internally decodes DTS-HD MA)


----------



## robertawillisjr

I am slowly coming up to speed in reading these long threads. If you buy a unit that outputs PCM 7.1 can you set it for 5.1 (say not designate the two rears). Can you expect the unit to down mix those channels to 5.1 and send it down the HDMI pipe?


----------



## Ragnrok23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scaesare* /forum/post/14100067
> 
> 
> ASAP? No, as I don't believe it's released yet.
> 
> 
> Is analog ins a requirement, or does your AVR have HDMI?



Not sure if your responding to me or not, but if you are.....


No, analog is not a requirment, I do have HDMI on my reciever, but it is only passthrough. I could use optical or digital for sound, but would like to get true hd sound if possible


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertawillisjr* /forum/post/14102303
> 
> 
> I am slowly coming up to speed in reading these long threads. If you buy a unit that outputs PCM 7.1 can you set it for 5.1 (say not designate the two rears). Can you expect the unit to down mix those channels to 5.1 and send it down the HDMI pipe?



I believe the downmix would normally be done by the device doing the digital to analog conversion.


If you are sending PCM to a receiver for processing, then the receiver would do the downmix.


If you are using the player's analog outputs, then the player would do the downmix.


The decision and type of downmix is based on how many speakers you told the device you are using when you did the system configuration.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ragnrok23* /forum/post/14103118
> 
> 
> Not sure if your responding to me or not, but if you are.....
> 
> 
> No, analog is not a requirment, I do have HDMI on my reciever, but it is only passthrough. I could use optical or digital for sound, but would like to get true hd sound if possible



Player decoding and analog output are required for lossless multichannel audio if your receiver can't process audio over HDMI. Optical and coax do not support multichannel PCM or the new advanced codecs such as TrueHD and dts-MA or their lossy cousins DD+ and DTS-HD HRA.


That means you will need a player that can decode all of the new formats and output them over analog. The Denon 3800BDCI at $2,000 is the only current player with dts-MA decoding and analog outs. Several other players that will meet your needs are expected out in the next few months at $600 and up. (Panasonic BD50, Sony S550, Pioneer 51FD, Pioneer 05FD, and Marantz 8002.)


----------



## Ragnrok23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/14103232
> 
> 
> Player decoding and analog output are required for lossless multichannel audio if your receiver can't process audio over HDMI. Optical and coax do not support multichannel PCM or the new advanced codecs such as TrueHD and dts-MA or their lossy cousins DD+ and DTS-HD HRA.
> 
> 
> That means you will need a player that can decode all of the new formats and output them over analog. The Denon 3800BDCI at $2,000 is the only current player with dts-MA decoding and analog outs. Several other players that will meet your needs are expected out in the next few months at $600 and up. (Panasonic BD50, Sony S550, Pioneer 51FD, Pioneer 05FD, and Marantz 8002.)



Ah, looks like I'm either waiting till x-mas 2010, or doing without TrueHD or dts-ma for the time being


Thanks


----------



## robertawillisjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/14103175
> 
> 
> I believe the downmix would normally be done by the device doing the digital to analog conversion.
> 
> 
> If you are sending PCM to a receiver for processing, then the receiver would do the downmix.
> 
> 
> The decision and type of downmix is based on how many speakers you told the device you are using when you did the system configuration.



So if I tell the BD player that I have 5.1 speakers it will send the 7.1 PCM digital stream as 5.1 channels. I only have a device that will do DAC for 5.1and want to get a BD player.


Thanks


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertawillisjr* /forum/post/14103837
> 
> 
> So if I tell the BD player that I have 5.1 speakers it will send the 7.1 PCM digital stream as 5.1 channels. I only have a device that will do DAC for 5.1and want to get a BD player.



Yes, if you are doing analog out of the BD player, you will need to do all of the speaker setups along with bass and time management in the player. If you tell the player you have six speakers, it will downmix 7.1 tracks for 5.1 output.


----------



## robertawillisjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/14104462
> 
> 
> Yes, if you are doing analog out of the BD player, you will need to do all of the speaker setups along with bass and time management in the player. If you tell the player you have six speakers, it will downmix 7.1 tracks for 5.1 output.



Sorry, I didn't ask the question correctly. It appears that downmixing will only occur for the analog outputs and not the PCM digital stream using HDMI?


The reason I am concerned is that I want to buy a Yamaha YSP 4000 to go with the BD player and I as far as I can tell, it doesn't accept a 7.1 PCM digital stream.


Thank you very much.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertawillisjr* /forum/post/14107800
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't ask the question correctly. It appears that downmixing will only occur for the analog outputs and not the PCM digital stream using HDMI?
> 
> 
> The reason I am concerned is that I want to buy a Yamaha YSP 4000 to go with the BD player and I as far as I can tell, it doesn't accept a 7.1 PCM digital stream.



I think this will be a case of seeing what options are available for the HDMI PCM output of the particular BD player you want to buy. The manual for the upcoming BD50, for example, indicates that 7.1 is downmixed to 5.1 when secondary audio is turned on. So, that player would probably work the way you want with the Yamaha soundbar.


There aren't all that many discs with discrete 7.1 sound tracks. So, this may not be that big a deal in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## msbruno

Sorry to Hi-Jack, but I have a Marantz SR7001 receiver. Can someone tell me if I need a BD player to perform all od the decoding because from what I understand, my receiver cannot do the decoding. If this is the case, can someone list the players in which decode?


The reason why I ask is that my receiver is HDMI v1.2 if I remeber correctly. I saw the chart, but I don't understand it. Please excuse my ignorance.


Thanks in advance


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *msbruno* /forum/post/14113690
> 
> 
> I have a Marantz SR7001 receiver. Can someone tell me if I need a BD player to perform all od the decoding because from what I understand, my receiver cannot do the decoding. If this is the case, can someone list the players in which decode?



You need a player that can do the decoding.


Current: PS3, Denon 3800BDCI

Soon: Panasonic BD50, Sony S550, Pioneer 51FD and 05FD, Marantz 8002


----------



## Nicodemus

hey there. can anyone help me out and point me in the right direction? i'm finding a lot of this Blu Ray talk confusing and hard to follow.


i'm looking to begin the process of buying a Blu Ray player.


i'm a pretty simple guy. i'm not an audio buff, but i need my picture to be as good as it can be within my limit. thus i have no special audio setup and just use my tv.


i have a Samsung LN-S3252D HDTV. i intend to utilize the HDMI port for the BD player.


what i'm looking for in a player:


1) best picture possible

2) reliable

3) low maintenance

4) excellent up-conversion of DVDs


if possible, i'd appreciate it if you could suggest players across different price ranges so i can get an idea of what i get for my buck and then i can see where my priorities are and where i can sacrifice. i won't pay more than a grand and it's doubtful i'll pay that much. probably more toward 500-600 if necessary.


i'm having a hard time really distinguishing between the players. most of the talk seems to be about audio codecs and receivers i don't have.










the PS3 might be a viable route for me, depending on how good the player is compared to dedicated players. i have little interest in the PS3 as a gaming platform. basically, the game playing would just be a perk.


thanks in advance, i really appreciate any guidance you can give me.


----------



## MARTINIGUY

Can anyone help me to decide if I should keep a Sammy BDP1500 or get the Panny BD30 I have hdmi for audio bitstream . Is the price an increase in picture and audio worth it?

Has anyone compared both these players?


----------



## WaterDawg

First, I'm a newbie, too. Second, let me say I know nothing about the Sammy. BUt, I have a Sony S500, that's sitting in a box, since I bought Panny BD30 7 days ago (so I could get DTS-HD MA), and the panny's been great b/c it provides all audio formats (if you have AVR to decode the bitstream from Panny). Panny is also much more reposnsive, and I've had zero dropouts (unlike the Sony) .... and btw, I've been partial to Sony with my 1080P-XBR and DA5300 AVR, but the S500 BDP.


----------



## met64

Ok guys here is the deal.... I was an early adopter to HD DVD and own the XA2.... I recently purchased the LG 200 dual player (cause I have a ton of HD movies) anyway, with Crutchfield's generous return policy (30 days) the LG might be going back... it has been one problem after the other! And to update the thing... IMO was a pain! Anyway, a CC by my home finally has in stock the Sammy BD-1500 and I am considering two players for my HT room... XA2 and Sammy 1500.... What do you all think? The reviwes on the Sammy look good; or maybe wait until another update from LG and hope it corrects my problems... The Sammy is on special for $379.


Thxs!!


----------



## tonybradley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *met64* /forum/post/14115140
> 
> 
> Ok guys here is the deal.... I was an early adopter to HD DVD and own the XA2.... I recently purchased the LG 200 dual player (cause I have a ton of HD movies) anyway, with Crutchfield's generous return policy (30 days) the LG might be going back... it has been one problem after the other! And to update the thing... IMO was a pain! Anyway, a CC by my home finally has in stock the Sammy BD-1500 and I am considering two players for my HT room... XA2 and Sammy 1500.... What do you all think? The reviwes on the Sammy look good; or maybe wait until another update from LG and hope it corrects my problems... The Sammy is on special for $379.
> 
> 
> Thxs!!



The Dual players always scared me. I tried to stay away from them. Neither the HD DVD players nor the BR players have been perfect. Both are far from perfect actually. So, I don't want a player that has two far from perfect technologies. I'm keeping my A2 and getting a PS3 for BR. The A2 has better upconversion (to my eyes) than the PS3, so I'll be using my A2 for SD DVDs and my HD DVDs.


----------



## allargon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nicodemus* /forum/post/14114122
> 
> 
> hey there. can anyone help me out and point me in the right direction? i'm finding a lot of this Blu Ray talk confusing and hard to follow.
> 
> 
> i'm looking to begin the process of buying a Blu Ray player.
> 
> 
> i'm a pretty simple guy. i'm not an audio buff, but i need my picture to be as good as it can be within my limit. thus i have no special audio setup and just use my tv.
> 
> 
> i have a Samsung LN-S3252D HDTV. i intend to utilize the HDMI port for the BD player.
> 
> 
> what i'm looking for in a player:
> 
> 
> 1) best picture possible
> 
> 2) reliable
> 
> 3) low maintenance
> 
> 4) excellent up-conversion of DVDs
> 
> 
> if possible, i'd appreciate it if you could suggest players across different price ranges so i can get an idea of what i get for my buck and then i can see where my priorities are and where i can sacrifice. i won't pay more than a grand and it's doubtful i'll pay that much. probably more toward 500-600 if necessary.
> 
> 
> i'm having a hard time really distinguishing between the players. most of the talk seems to be about audio codecs and receivers i don't have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the PS3 might be a viable route for me, depending on how good the player is compared to dedicated players. i have little interest in the PS3 as a gaming platform. basically, the game playing would just be a perk.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance, i really appreciate any guidance you can give me.



#3) Low maintenance? Not possible... all of these units will need firmware updates.


#1) Skip the PS3. However, I'm going to personally verify this in the next week or so by bringing my BH200 over to a buddy's house.


Based on what you mentioned your choices are


The Samsung BD-UP5k (combo), the Sammy BD-P1200, the LG BH200 (combo) and maybe the $2k Denon player. (No one ever talks about the $700 transport.) My vote is for the BH200 if you can find it as you don't need analog outs.


----------



## ack_bk

Are you totally against getting a PS3 for BD playback? I would recommend that first and foremost over the Samsung 1500 unless you are against the PS3.


Then I would recommend the Samsung 1500, or possibly waiting for the new Sony players to street. Samsung seems to be hit or miss with regards to Blu-Ray for many folks (I owned a Samsung BDP-1000 player that I sold for a PS3 and could not be happier).


----------



## MARTINIGUY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WaterDawg* /forum/post/14114304
> 
> 
> First, I'm a newbie, too. Second, let me say I know nothing about the Sammy. BUt, I have a Sony S500, that's sitting in a box, since I bought Panny BD30 7 days ago (so I could get DTS-HD MA), and the panny's been great b/c it provides all audio formats (if you have AVR to decode the bitstream from Panny). Panny is also much more reposnsive, and I've had zero dropouts (unlike the Sony) .... and btw, I've been partial to Sony with my 1080P-XBR and DA5300 AVR, but the S500 BDP.



Thank you for your input. Everyone seems happy with the Panny, just trying to justify the extra money. I read about problems from both units. Overheating on the 1500 and audio dropout on the bd30. I'm not really interested in profile 2, just movies. I just want the best picture and audio. I tried searching the threads on both players to see if anyone has tested both these players but came up empty. I own the BD10 and I am happy with it but it doesn't have the POP that I get from my XA-2. Almost like 3-D. Maybe someone can tell me if the BD30 is better than the BD10 on the video side.


----------



## Bob Pariseau

Do yourself a favor and stay far far away from any Samsung players.


If you have an HDMI receiver that accepts high bandwidth multi-channel PCM (digital audio) and "does the right thing with it" the 40GB PS3 is hard to beat right now as a Blu-Ray player.


The next crop of Blu-Ray players from the major manufacturers will start trickling out over the next month, but only Denon has theirs on the shelf right now.

--Bob


----------



## met64

Yes; the reason I want to stay away from the PS3 is my 14 yr old son will then take over my new 'Man Cave'! I might just hold off until the newer BD players hit the street; always can sell the LG. ThxS!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ack_bk* /forum/post/14116370
> 
> 
> Are you totally against getting a PS3 for BD playback? I would recommend that first and foremost over the Samsung 1500 unless you are against the PS3.
> 
> 
> Then I would recommend the Samsung 1500, or possibly waiting for the new Sony players to street. Samsung seems to be hit or miss with regards to Blu-Ray for many folks (I owned a Samsung BDP-1000 player that I sold for a PS3 and could not be happier).


----------



## met64

I own the Onkyo 805.... and I considered the PS3.... prob is my 14 yr old son will take over my 'Man Cave' with all the other 14 yr old kids!!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Pariseau* /forum/post/14116720
> 
> 
> Do yourself a favor and stay far far away from any Samsung players.
> 
> 
> If you have an HDMI receiver that accepts high bandwidth multi-channel PCM (digital audio) and "does the right thing with it" the 40GB PS3 is hard to beat right now as a Blu-Ray player.
> 
> 
> The next crop of Blu-Ray players from the major manufacturers will start trickling out over the next month, but only Denon has theirs on the shelf right now.
> 
> --Bob


----------



## Ruined




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *met64* /forum/post/14115140
> 
> 
> Ok guys here is the deal.... I was an early adopter to HD DVD and own the XA2.... I recently purchased the LG 200 dual player (cause I have a ton of HD movies) anyway, with Crutchfield's generous return policy (30 days) the LG might be going back... it has been one problem after the other! And to update the thing... IMO was a pain! Anyway, a CC by my home finally has in stock the Sammy BD-1500 and I am considering two players for my HT room... XA2 and Sammy 1500.... What do you all think? The reviwes on the Sammy look good; or maybe wait until another update from LG and hope it corrects my problems... The Sammy is on special for $379.
> 
> 
> Thxs!!



I say return the LG and wait a month for the Pioneer BDP-51FD for Blu-ray ($599). It looks to be the top notch Blu-ray player this year for a number of reasons.


----------



## Nicodemus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allargon* /forum/post/14115858
> 
> 
> #3) Low maintenance? Not possible... all of these units will need firmware updates.
> 
> 
> #1) Skip the PS3. However, I'm going to personally verify this in the next week or so by bringing my BH200 over to a buddy's house.
> 
> 
> Based on what you mentioned your choices are
> 
> 
> The Samsung BD-UP5k (combo), the Sammy BD-P1200, the LG BH200 (combo) and maybe the $2k Denon player. (No one ever talks about the $700 transport.) My vote is for the BH200 if you can find it as you don't need analog outs.



thanks for your input, allargon. i look forward to seeing your BH200 and PS3 comparison report.


quick question: will the picture difference be that pronounced, considering that i'll be viewing on a 32" 720p TV?


----------



## WaterDawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MARTINIGUY* /forum/post/14116678
> 
> 
> Thank you for your input. Everyone seems happy with the Panny, just trying to justify the extra money. I read about problems from both units. Overheating on the 1500 and audio dropout on the bd30. I'm not really interested in profile 2, just movies. I just want the best picture and audio. I tried searching the threads on both players to see if anyone has tested both these players but came up empty. I own the BD10 and I am happy with it but it doesn't have the POP that I get from my XA-2. Almost like 3-D. Maybe someone can tell me if the BD30 is better than the BD10 on the video side.



I too have read about drop-outs, but so far hasn't been a problem for me on Panny BD30 (touch wood). I happen to be using all (expensive) Monster HDMI cables, which may be a wasste of money, or may be a factor. I don't know, but with my previous "all-Sony" system including S500 BD player, I had MANY dropouts/gaps (which improved with Sony firmware updates but still never went away) - go figure!


There are much more knowledgible people here than me to advise. I think the hard part is that the technology is not yet bulletproof, and there are so many system variables that give people different results.


Good luck.


----------



## Bob Pariseau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *met64* /forum/post/14116783
> 
> 
> I own the Onkyo 805.... and I considered the PS3.... prob is my 14 yr old son will take over my 'Man Cave' with all the other 14 yr old kids!!



Set the parental control (with password) on the PS3 to more or less disallow any game play and the teens will soon leave the cave. (In the interests of domestic tranquility, you might need to consider investing in a second PS3 for their use elsewhere.)

http://manuals.playstation.net/docum...rity.html#1106 


--Bob


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *met64* /forum/post/14116766
> 
> 
> Yes; the reason I want to stay away from the PS3 is my 14 yr old son will then take over my new 'Man Cave'! I might just hold off until the newer BD players hit the street; always can sell the LG. ThxS!



In that case, I would recommend sending the LG back and waiting for the new Sharp, Sony and Panasonic players to hit the streets. If you do buy the Samsung you may want to consider the extended warranty just to be on the safe side (Wal-Mart has the 1500 for $348 at most of their stores and I believe the extended warranty is around $20 or so).


----------



## pbmpharmacist

Send the LG back, no question


----------



## leem6453

We wouldn't suggest the PS3 unless we meant. Take my word, it truely IS the best player right now, and at a good price. I also have a 14 year old son, and we have an agreement. I'll let him play the occasional game (mostly demos since we have no ps3 games), but it is primarily for blu-ray use. He will probably get one for Christmas.


Also, get the 40gb, as it doesn't play ps2 games, so that limits him even more.


----------



## allargon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nicodemus* /forum/post/14117121
> 
> 
> thanks for your input, allargon. i look forward to seeing your BH200 and PS3 comparison report.
> 
> 
> quick question: will the picture difference be that pronounced, considering that i'll be viewing on a 32" 720p TV?



Probably not...







Even Dish's HD-lite looks sharp on my 32" 768p display from a distance.


To the guy(s) that asked if I was against the PS3, hell no... I recommended one to a buddy of mine. He wanted Blu-Ray plus a media server. He needed DIVX playback. I told him the PS3 was perfect for him unless he wanted to build a HTPC since most of the current media extenders are overpriced and lacking. BTW, I didn't recommend the Samsung BD-1500. The poster wanted good upconversion. I didn't know he was talking about a 32" 720p display.


I'm in defensive mode now. I definitely don't want to be accused of being a PS3 basher.


The poster asked for the best PQ possible. Most say the PS3 ain't the best. I've not thought it to be horrible. I just don't think it's as good as my standalone. I definitely want to do that and get back to you guys just so I'm not accused of being "one of those people."


----------



## Nicodemus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allargon* /forum/post/14120340
> 
> 
> Probably not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Dish's HD-lite looks sharp on my 32" 768p display from a distance.
> 
> 
> To the guy(s) that asked if I was against the PS3, hell no... I recommended one to a buddy of mine. He wanted Blu-Ray plus a media server. He needed DIVX playback. I told him the PS3 was perfect for him unless he wanted to build a HTPC since most of the current media extenders are overpriced and lacking. BTW, I didn't recommend the Samsung BD-1500. The poster wanted good upconversion. I didn't know he was talking about a 32" 720p display.
> 
> 
> I'm in defensive mode now. I definitely don't want to be accused of being a PS3 basher.
> 
> 
> The poster asked for the best PQ possible. Most say the PS3 ain't the best. I've not thought it to be horrible. I just don't think it's as good as my standalone. I definitely want to do that and get back to you guys just so I'm not accused of being "one of those people."



ok. from looking around, the PS3 seems to be getting a lot of good press. the standalone players don't seem (to me, at least, considering my basic set-up) to be so drastically superior as to justify an extra $100-$200. so as of right now, the 40GB PS3 is my frontrunner.


i look forward to your report, though.


----------



## fxdm70

Hi everyone. This is my first post after months of reading...


I have just ordered the Panny PZ800U from Cleveland... I have the following gear and I would like some recomendations a a Blu-Ray player that will maximize my a/v..


I have:

Panny PZ800U

Denon 2808CI Receiver

Bose Acoustimass Speakers


What Blu-Ray player would you guys go for with my setup?


Thanks!

David


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fxdm70* /forum/post/14131320
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. This is my first post after months of reading...
> 
> 
> I have just ordered the Panny PZ800U from Cleveland... I have the following gear and I would like some recomendations a a Blu-Ray player that will maximize my a/v..
> 
> 
> I have:
> 
> Panny PZ800U
> 
> Denon 2808CI Receiver
> 
> Bose Acoustimass Speakers
> 
> 
> What Blu-Ray player would you guys go for with my setup?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> David



Since your receiver does not decode DTS-HD-MA, I would get a PS3. The PS3 can decode all lossless codecs internally than output via HDMI 1.3. It also supports BD 2.0, and is the fastest BD player out there (loading, response time, etc). Plus it is $399


----------



## MattFoley

I have a Pioneer Kuro 4280 and am considering jumping in to Blu Ray, but am thinking of waiting a little while before making the purchase. Don't jump my case for asking this but . . . I have a LOT of SD-DVDs so I would prefer a good upconverting player, so I can enjoy both Blu Ray and SD-DVD. Is there a particular player(s) out there now which would be best for upconverting SD-DVD for my TV, or is this a moot point, given the Kuro's good processing ability?


Thanks


----------



## calvin c




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattFoley* /forum/post/14133017
> 
> 
> I have a Pioneer Kuro 4280 and am considering jumping in to Blu Ray, but am thinking of waiting a little while before making the purchase. Don't jump my case for asking this but . . . I have a LOT of SD-DVDs so I would prefer a good upconverting player, so I can enjoy both Blu Ray and SD-DVD. Is there a particular player(s) out there now which would be best for upconverting SD-DVD for my TV, or is this a moot point, given the Kuro's good processing ability?
> 
> 
> Thanks



the 3800 is one of the top of the line for SD upconversion, but it also comes at a fat price. I formerly had the panny BD10 and that was also quite good in upconverting SDs. To be quite honest, since I have been in BD, I seldom watch SDs anymore.


----------



## fxdm70

Thanks Ack Bk.


I am confused though... I am looking at my documentation. It says it does decode:

Dolby® True HD, DTS-HD Master Audio, Dolby® Digital Plus, DTS-HD High Resolution Audio, Dolby® Digital EX, DTS-ES, Pro Logic® IIx, and DTS Neo:6 decoding


Am I missing something??


David


----------



## nosferatu2xlc

I'm looking on getting one in next few months. i was looking at the new


Panny BD50 and Sony 550


what would you recommend


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosferatu2xlc* /forum/post/14135524
> 
> 
> I'm looking on getting one in next few months. i was looking at the new
> 
> 
> Panny BD50 and Sony 550
> 
> 
> what would you recommend



The Panny over the Sony, but the new Pioneer coming out next month may be the best of all.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ack_bk* /forum/post/14132391
> 
> 
> Since your receiver does not decode DTS-HD-MA, I would get a PS3. The PS3 can decode all lossless codecs internally than output via HDMI 1.3. It also supports BD 2.0, and is the fastest BD player out there (loading, response time, etc). Plus it is $399



Actually they are cheaper than that if you take advantage of microsoft's cash back program through ebay and live.com. The 35% off deal seems to be dead, but 20% off is still working. I grabbed a brand new 40gb PS3 on Monday for $250 and it's already sitting on my AV rack. I've already updated my Netflix account for BD...can't wait for the first disc to arrive. Thanks MSFT for paying me $150 to buy a Playstation!


----------



## rushwj

I'm 90% sure that my next receiver will be the Denon 3808 (or possibly the 2809 when it comes out) - both of which can decode any bitstreamed format (i think







Which player would you recommend to be able to take best advantage of the new audio codecs? i'd rather NOT spend 2K on the player, so that rules out the Denon player. thanks for any assistance.


----------



## GR8RWL

Does anyone know of a Blu-ray player out there that has analog out with variable audio output? Thanks.


----------



## CT_Wiebe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GR8RWL* /forum/post/14138191
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a Blu-ray player out there that has analog out with variable audio output? Thanks.



It sounds like you want a "volume" control on the 5.1-7.1 analog audio outputs so you can run it directly into audio amps. AFIK, none of the BD players do that (existing or the new soon-to-be-released ones). You still need a Pre-amp (or AVR) for volume control, and setting relative speaker levels (surround sound system calibration), with any of them.


----------



## RBFilms

I am looking to purchase several PS3 units for my lab.


How does that work with the discount?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/14136902
> 
> 
> Actually they are cheaper than that if you take advantage of microsoft's cash back program through ebay and live.com. The 35% off deal seems to be dead, but 20% off is still working. I grabbed a brand new 40gb PS3 on Monday for $250 and it's already sitting on my AV rack. I've already updated my Netflix account for BD...can't wait for the first disc to arrive. Thanks MSFT for paying me $150 to buy a Playstation!


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBFilms* /forum/post/14140577
> 
> 
> I am looking to purchase several PS3 units for my lab.
> 
> 
> How does that work with the discount?



Do a search for ps3 through live.com. Select the "web" cashback results at the top of the page. Click on the "live search cashback" icon to bring you to ebay. Anything you purchase using Buy it Now will earn you 25% cash back in 60 days. Limit of $250 per purchase...limit of 3 purchases per account. Enjoy.


----------



## GR8RWL

Thanks CT_Wiebe, I guess I'll just go with the Oppo 980 for now and hopefully their upcoming BD player will do variable audio out as their past units have.


----------



## geocab

I'm so stuck. I want to get a BD player, but I don't know what I should do. I have a B&K Reference 50 preamp that I don't plan on upgrading soon, so I won't be able to take advantage of TrueHD, DTS-MA, PCM tracks, etc., unless I buy a player with analog outs. On that hand, that eliminates the PS3. However, my HD DVD player didn't sound all that special using the analog ins to me because my Ref 50 doesn't have bass management. Do the available BD players with analog outs have good bass management where this wouldn't affect me?


Also, my current display is a Samsung 710 projector, which is 720p. I use 1080i on my HD DVD player and am very happy with the picture. Is it safe to assume I'll have the same results with a BD player? (I just don't like assuming even though that seems obvious.)


Anyway, I do want to take advantage of the lossless codecs if using the analog connections work better than they do with my Toshiba. Then I guess the Panasonic BD-50 will be the way to go, although I'm not sure I want to spend that much on a player at this point. On the other hand, I'm very happy with the way legacy DD and DTS sounds with my Ref50 so maybe I'll be happy using the optical connection (like I'm doing now) until I can afford a new preamp. This obviously opens up my choices.


I have a friend that gets the Wal-mart employee discount so I was thinking of buying either a PS3, or the Samsung 1500 if I went that route.


What do you think I should do? Please help this guy pick a Blu-ray player.


----------



## plasmamaniac

I bought the LG BH200 Combo unit and I am very satisfied with the PQ & AQ that this delivers. Also very good at upscaling regular DVDs. Check it out!!!


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geocab* /forum/post/14153289
> 
> 
> What do you think I should do? Please help this guy pick a Blu-ray player.



You could get the Sony s350, and just cope w/ DTS since it cant decode DTS-MA. That would be a way to get most of what you want for $399.

Not sure of its analog out situation.

I'm kinda digging the Pioneer 51 coming out... it has the 'looks' of a serious piece.

I too like a PS3, and i have the hardware for hdmi, but not sure that the way i want to go.

SOOOO... i'm waiting for all the new models to come out, read the reviews, and see what here have to say! My HD-A3 will hold me till then.


----------



## cfjh

Hi all. Yet another question for this thread.


Here is what I am looking for: a BD player that can play recordable disks. Does this mean that the PS3 is the one to go with? I like that option anyway, because until I get a BD burner, I am archiving HDV video on a hard drive. And can't the PS3 play video from a hard drive as well? I wish there was a different option, just to have a smaller form factor and better remote.


My receiver is the Onkyo 606, so it is all ready for HDMI 1.3 and all that good stuff.


Thanks!


----------



## idle jet

Okay i spent over 900$ on a amp yamaha 863 that can do dobly true hd and dts hd ma.....

i picked up a ps3 80 gb hd last week hoping that i can bitstream from it and not send stuff pcm...

thats not the case....

the ps3 processes everything internally then sends it to the amp.....

So

i need to get a blueray player that can be good for today and tomorrow and can bitstream true hd and dts hd ma to the amp....


i have seen the panny 30k which arrived last fall...

its okay but its almost a year old...

Sony has a 550 model coming out in the fall that i know of...


THe question is simply this what blueray player on the market for around 500$ is good for my needs... pip,. bitstreaming.. and 1.1 or above.....


thanks


----------



## Terry55

the one you have seems good


----------



## bobvan

I was told by a salsemen at Sony style that the new 80G PS3 can bitsteam the new codecs is that not the case? Anyhow in my case my Marantz amp crapped out and have a 40G PS3. A friend of mine works for Visions electronics, sold me a 5.1 Harmon Kardon amp for $270.00. I watch more movies from my HDPVR then I rent blue ray movies so i am staying with the optical for the time being.


----------



## mph86

Why would you meed to bitstream, it sounds the exact same as if you use PCM. Your going to be able to get Hi-def surround from every current and future blu-ray with the PS3 and Yammy.


----------



## idle jet

i paid the money for the yamaha amp to see the dts hd or true hd light turn on and use the amp to decode it....

the ps3 is decoding it right now....and then sending it to the amp in a pcm format .....


----------



## idle jet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobvan* /forum/post/14158616
> 
> 
> I was told by a salsemen at Sony style that the new 80G PS3 can bitsteam the new codecs is that not the case? Anyhow in my case my Marantz amp crapped out and have a 40G PS3. A friend of mine works for Visions electronics, sold me a 5.1 Harmon Kardon amp for $270.00. I watch more movies from my HDPVR then I rent blue ray movies so i am staying with the optical for the time being.



ya if i bitstream it ,,,, dts hd ma shows up as dts,,,

true hd shows up as dolby digital....


there is a difference in sound from bitstreaming to the pcm option...

pcm does sound better but its not what i want....

i want that dts hd decoded thru the amp..............

i am using a monster 1000 ex cable from the ps3 to the amp....

btw...

Monster hdmi 800 or 1000 is the only way to get the dts hd or true hd it wont work thru optical.....


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idle jet* /forum/post/14158625
> 
> 
> i paid the money for the yamaha amp to see the dts hd or true hd light turn on and use the amp to decode it....
> 
> the ps3 is decoding it right now....and then sending it to the amp in a pcm format .....



So you are going to drop another $350+ just to see the light on your receiver light up?


Umm. Okay. Well do you want PiP and web enabled features? Because it is my understanding that if you bitstream the lossless codecs, you cannot get audio via PiP.


If you are still bound and determined the Panasonic BD30, the Samsung 1500, and the upcoming Panasonic BD50 and Sony BDPS350 and S550 should do the trick..


----------



## Ovation




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idle jet* /forum/post/14158625
> 
> 
> i paid the money for the yamaha amp to see the dts hd or true hd light turn on and use the amp to decode it....
> 
> the ps3 is decoding it right now....and then sending it to the amp in a pcm format .....



The light makes NO DIFFERENCE to the sound quality, so I fail to understand why you "need" a new player. Moreover, you appear to think the decoded PCM sounds "better"--so why on earth would you want to go to something you think sounds "worse"? Just to see the lights on the display of your receiver?


It's your money and you can do as you wish but if it was me, I would go with the PS3 for now and upgrade to a player later (perhaps move the PS3 to a secondary display). If you want other features like a front display on the player, an easy way to integrate the player into a universal remote system or something like that, then perhaps another player is in order. But for sound quality, your reasoning is not very logical. You won't get better sound than your current setup allows for.


----------



## Itsdon

Look into the LG BH200. Awesome player at around $500. It is 1.1 currently and has the hardware to be 2.0 compliant although whether or not LG will update the firmware to be 2.0 is out for debate. It will bitstream every HD codec (I love seeing DTS HD MSTR light up on my Onkyo 605) and (bonus!) will also play HD-DVD's that are currently in the $10 range at many places.


----------



## idle jet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Itsdon* /forum/post/14158813
> 
> 
> Look into the LG BH200. Awesome player at around $500. It is 1.1 currently and has the hardware to be 2.0 compliant although whether or not LG will update the firmware to be 2.0 is out for debate. It will bitstream every HD codec (I love seeing DTS HD MSTR light up on my Onkyo 605) and (bonus!) will also play HD-DVD's that are currently in the $10 range at many places.



how does this compare to the rest of the ones avalible....


----------



## griz_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idle jet* /forum/post/14158682
> 
> 
> ya if i bitstream it ,,,, dts hd ma shows up as dts,,,
> 
> true hd shows up as dolby digital....
> 
> 
> there is a difference in sound from bitstreaming to the pcm option...
> 
> pcm does sound better but its not what i want....
> 
> i want that dts hd decoded thru the amp..............
> 
> i am using a monster 1000 ex cable from the ps3 to the amp....
> 
> btw...
> 
> Monster hdmi 800 or 1000 is the only way to get the dts hd or true hd it wont work thru optical.....



OK - a few things. You need an HDMI connection for DTS-MA or TrueHD, not enough bandwidth on SPDIF or optical. You get the same sound though if the player decodes it and sends PCM or if you send bitstream over HDMI for the receiver to do it. The zeros and ones are the exact same in the end. As far as the monster cable goes, that's a load of crap. My $3 monoprice cables do just a good as the Monster 1000 ex cable.


Bitstreaming over optical does not equate to PCM over HDMI. totally different sound formats that way.


----------



## idle jet

guys i am just looking at getting a better sound and set up than what i have....

btw on the ps3 ... i hate the blue tooth remote set up that wont work on my harmany one.....

i bought the nkyo ir key remote but that one doesnt turn the unit on or off...


I am just really disappointed in the ps3 and everyone told me its the best blueray on the market and it has not impressed me at all.......


----------



## Pugnax555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idle jet* /forum/post/14159257
> 
> 
> guys i am just looking at getting a better sound and set up than what i have....
> 
> btw on the ps3 ... i hate the blue tooth remote set up that wont work on my harmany one.....
> 
> i bought the nkyo ir key remote but that one doesnt turn the unit on or off...
> 
> 
> I am just really disappointed in the ps3 and everyone told me its the best blueray on the market and it has not impressed me at all.......



And you are getting the best audio that you can get. But it seems that you don't care to hear that (oh, the irony), so you'll just bury your head in the sand and ignore whatever anyone tells you. Yet another case of someone willing to spend tons of money to mask their ignorance of the subject.


----------



## fullclipfink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *griz_fan* /forum/post/14159140
> 
> 
> As far as the monster cable goes, that's a load of crap. My $3 monoprice cables do just a good as the Monster 1000 ex cable.



I was thinking the exact same thing. Obviously this guy feels the need to buy Monster cables to get the "best" audio and video, but does not understand that he's getting the exact same sound whether the PS3 or the received does the decoding.


I'm sure he paid more for his Monster cable than I did for the 4 HDMI cables (including a 25 ft.) combined. Good stuff indeed. Just be happy with what you have....jeez.


----------



## robotec

I understand exactly what you are saying about the PS3. I myself was almost convinced to get the PS3 but I was determined to have a stand alone player that I could also intergrate into my Harmony remote. I chose the Samsung BD-P1500. It has an excellent picture; It has a usb and ethernet port for firmware upgrades; (It will be upgraded to 2.0). As far as PCM vs Bitstream; if you want the light to come on, its your choice. I myself have toggled back and forth between the 2 and have noticed little or no difference. I have read posts claiming PCM doesn't provide for good bass management, but I haven't noticed it myself. As far as Monster, don't drink the Kool Aid bro. They are a total ripoff. I've attached some links regarding monster.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDw2ZSDzlMw 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9n0QV...eature=related 



You should get your cables from here.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/su...02&cp_id=10243


----------



## idle jet




fullclipfink said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *griz_fan* /forum/post/14159140
> 
> 
> As far as the monster cable goes, that's a load of crap. My $3 monoprice cables do just a good as the Monster 1000 ex cable.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I was thinking the exact same thing. Obviously this guy feels the need to buy Monster cables to get the "best" audio and video, but does not understand that he's getting the exact same sound whether the PS3 or the received does the decoding.
> 
> 
> I'm sure he paid more for his Monster cable than I did for the 4 HDMI cables (including a 25 ft.) combined. Good stuff indeed. Just be happy with what you have....jeez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually my 1000ex cable was 124.. my 800 or 850 cable was 39.99( got a deal from a guy at best buy) and my 25 ft monster cable for my office was 49..
> 
> I just bought my amp to do the processing of dts hd.. and true hd
Click to expand...


----------



## Pugnax555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idle jet* /forum/post/14159510
> 
> 
> 
> Actually my 1000ex cable was 124.. my 800 or 850 cable was 39.99( got a deal from a guy at best buy) and my 25 ft monster cable for my office was 49..
> 
> I just bought my amp to do the processing of dts hd.. and true hd



Ouch! 200+ bucks for 15 dollars worth of cables, and he still feels like he got a good deal...That's gotta hurt.


----------



## idle jet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pugnax555* /forum/post/14159552
> 
> 
> Ouch! 200+ bucks for 15 dollars worth of cables, and he still feels like he got a good deal...That's gotta hurt.



hey the expensive one says it transfers 13.2 gbps....

i guess i am victim of the monster cable fad...

Now please dont tell me i wasted my money on my 2400 monster power cleaner surge protector....


----------



## griz_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idle jet* /forum/post/14159590
> 
> 
> hey the expensive one says it transfers 13.2 gbps....
> 
> i guess i am victim of the monster cable fad...
> 
> Now please dont tell me i wasted my money on my 2400 monster power cleaner surge protector....



Did you get the undercoating on that Monster 2400 power cleaner?


----------



## Bugg77




idle jet said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fullclipfink* /forum/post/14159464
> 
> 
> 
> Actually my 1000ex cable was 124.. my 800 or 850 cable was 39.99( got a deal from a guy at best buy) and my 25 ft monster cable for my office was 49..
> 
> I just bought my amp to do the processing of dts hd.. and true hd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow... just wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few thoughts for you:
> 
> 1) I also bought an AVR with the ability to decode DTS-HD:MA and TrueHD, but I bought it with the understanding that I was "future proofing" my AVR.
> 
> 2) The PS3 properly manages bass and provides the same quality sound as other players that bitstream the lossless codecs. The "decoding" process is actually an unzipping process which is why it doesn't matter if this process is done in the player or AVR. Therefore, there are no benefits to having your AVRs light come on.
> 
> 3) The lack of IR was IMO a huge miscalculation on Sony's part. Having said that, there are many IR-BT converters that will seamlessly integrate FULL control of the PS3 into your universal remote (see www.ir2bt.com )
> 
> 4) As others have stated, you have to use HDMI to get lossless audio from any player.
> 
> 5) Do some searching/reading on the snakeoil that Monster is selling. I think it'll make you sick to realize you wasted money.
Click to expand...


----------



## ack_bk

I sure hope you are trolling.. Otherwise, you should really spend more time reading the various forums on AVS and educating yourself before you make expensive purchases. BTW, you may want to read the threads on the Samsung 1500, Panasonic BD30, etc on all the audio dropout issues people have with regards to bitstreaming.


----------



## idle jet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *griz_fan* /forum/post/14159644
> 
> 
> Did you get the undercoating on that Monster 2400 power cleaner?



ha ha,,,,

atleast i am able to get my popcorn hour able to stream 1080 p mkv from my pc... so i have something between my ears....


----------



## Itsdon

I really LIKE seeing my AVR light up TrueHD (or whatever) I know it doesn't sound any better but it sure looks cool. Placebo...


----------



## idle jet




Bugg77 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idle jet* /forum/post/14159510
> 
> 
> 
> wow... just wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few thoughts for you:
> 
> 1) I also bought an AVR with the ability to decode DTS-HD:MA and TrueHD, but I bought it with the understanding that I was "future proofing" my AVR.
> 
> 2) The PS3 properly manages bass and provides the same quality sound as other players that bitstream the lossless codecs. The "decoding" process is actually an unzipping process which is why it doesn't matter if this process is done in the player or AVR. Therefore, there are no benefits to having your AVRs light come on.
> 
> 3) The lack of IR was IMO a huge miscalculation on Sony's part. Having said that, there are many IR-BT converters that will seamlessly integrate FULL control of the PS3 into your universal remote (see www.ir2bt.com )
> 
> 4) As others have stated, you have to use HDMI to get lossless audio from any player.
> 
> 5) Do some searching/reading on the snakeoil that Monster is selling. I think it'll make you sick to realize you wasted money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So from what every one is saying.....
> 
> there is no difference in the hdmi 1.3 cable to monsters so called 1000ex 13.2 gbps cable?
Click to expand...


----------



## robotec




idle jet said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bugg77* /forum/post/14159654
> 
> 
> 
> So from what every one is saying.....
> 
> there is no difference in the hdmi 1.3 cable to monsters so called 1000ex 13.2 gbps cable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What everyone is saying is "you've been bent over the table".
Click to expand...


----------



## Bugg77




idle jet said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bugg77* /forum/post/14159654
> 
> 
> 
> So from what every one is saying.....
> 
> there is no difference in the hdmi 1.3 cable to monsters so called 1000ex 13.2 gbps cable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're just "funnin" with us... but don't feel bad if you aren't. I used to have mostly Monster cables in my setup.
> 
> 
> Oh! The shame of it all!
Click to expand...


----------



## robotec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ack_bk* /forum/post/14159660
> 
> 
> I sure hope you are trolling.. Otherwise, you should really spend more time reading the various forums on AVS and educating yourself before you make expensive purchases. BTW, you may want to read the threads on the Samsung 1500, Panasonic BD30, etc on all the audio dropout issues people have with regards to bitstreaming.



There are bugs will all of the BluRays and such. That's why there are firmware upgrades. The PS3, Panasonic, and Samsung all had and have their share of problems that either have or will be fixed via firmware upgrades. In the long run I'd rather have a player that does both Bitstreaming and decodes the HD audio formats.


----------



## bobvan

All my cables are from monoprice a great bang for the buck, and while on the subject of power surge protectors, a Belkin that was suppose to protect my equipment actually trashed my Marantz amp. When I plugged my amp into the Belkin unit when turning on my amp it dropped to the lowest volume, and after that had static and crakling going through the speakers. I ditched the unit and bought the Harmon Kardon amp, problem solved.


I have also read somewhere that a surge protector bricked someone's PS3 and having a PS3 plugged into a high end surgse protector will void your warranty.


----------



## robotec




Bugg77 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idle jet* /forum/post/14159510
> 
> 
> 3) The lack of IR was IMO a huge miscalculation on Sony's part. Having said that, there are many IR-BT converters that will seamlessly integrate FULL control of the PS3 into your universal remote (see www.ir2bt.com )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firmware update is one thing. Having to buy an 55.00 extra piece of equipment to make you remote work is another.
Click to expand...


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robotec* /forum/post/14159743
> 
> 
> In the long run I'd rather have a player that does both Bitstreaming and decodes the HD audio formats.



To each his own. I started out with a standalone BD player and sold it for a PS3 over a year ago and have never looked back. I can understand why some people do not want to buy a PS3, but not wanting one because the "TrueHD" and "DTS-HD-MA" lights on your receiver are not lit is a really poor reason.


I will eventually buy a standalone player again when it matches the features, response time, PQ, etc that the PS3 does. And it costs what I paid for my PS3 which was $350 + tax.


I suspect it might be another year or two based on the Cnet reviews of the Panasonic BD50 (they put it head to head with the PS3 and the PS3 beat it with regards to PQ, upscaling, response time, etc). The Sony S550 also looks promising but it certainly will not cost $399 or less..


----------



## allargon

To the OP:


As much as I love my BH200, unless you have a need for region free, PAL playback, better upscaling or are unimpressed with the PQ of the PS3, I will tell you to stick with your PS3. There are multiple workarounds for the IR remote issue. No standalone will give you better sound.

http://www.ultimateavmag.com/surroun...rs/1007anthem/ 



> Quote:
> As far as Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio goes, I know these are being sold as compelling events for which you should upgrade your AVR or pre/pro. This is false advertising. There is no performance advantage whatsoever we can see to decoding these formats in the AVR, and to the contrary there are some serious disadvantages. If you decode in the AVR or pre/pro you lose all secondary audio streams and cripple the interactivity features of both Blu-ray and HD DVD, and for no good reason.
> 
> 
> And secondary audio isn't just obnoxious button click sounds in the menus. If you select a Picture-In-Picture stream, you'll get picture with no sound. Kinda takes the fun out of it. And again, there is no performance advantage to decoding in the AVR or pre/pro. As soon as an AVR or pre/pro decodes a compressed stream it in fact turns it into PCM for processing. We've heard no qualitative issues, so far, from doing this conversion in the player.



You want to see your AVR light up? Err... You bought a Yammy 863 just to see the lights? Baloney... You could've bought a Yammy 663, Onkyo 605/606 or Sony STR-DG820 to see lights with a standalone/transport and saved several hundred dollars. Hopefully, you will take advantage of all the other features (clean power, pre-outs) of that wonderful receiver.


----------



## idle jet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allargon* /forum/post/14160071
> 
> 
> To the OP:
> 
> 
> As much as I love my BH200, unless you have a need for region free, PAL playback, better upscaling or are unimpressed with the PQ of the PS3, I will tell you to stick with your PS3. There are multiple workarounds for the IR remote issue. No standalone will give you better sound.
> 
> http://www.ultimateavmag.com/surroun...rs/1007anthem/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to see your AVR light up? Err... You bought a Yammy 863 just to see the lights? Baloney... You could've bought a Yammy 663, Onkyo 605/606 or Sony STR-DG820 to see lights with a standalone/transport and saved several hundred dollars. Hopefully, you will take advantage of all the other features (clean power, pre-outs) of that wonderful receiver.



can someone point me to the offical yamaha 863 thread...

thanks


----------



## cfjh

Hi all. Is the PS3 the only player that 1)plays back recorded discs and 2)plays video from an external hard drive? I have all this HDV home video I would like to play.


Thanks!


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allargon* /forum/post/14160071
> 
> 
> You want to see your AVR light up? Err... You bought a Yammy 863 just to see the lights? Baloney... You could've bought a Yammy 663, *Onkyo 605*/606 or Sony STR-DG820 to see lights with a standalone/transport and saved several hundred dollars. Hopefully, you will take advantage of all the other features (clean power, pre-outs) of that wonderful receiver.




Speaking of the Onkyo 605, had a quick question about it working with my new PS3. When I first connected the PS3 via HDMI I didn't get any sound. So I poked around in the PS3 settings and switched the HDMI audio transport from Linear Bitstream to PCM (or was it the other way around???) and it worked. Does it matter which output format I use, or is it simply that if I'm getting sound that's all that counts? Thanks.


On a related note, for anyone who owns a 605, I'd appreciate knowing which audio format I should have the receiver set to. As someone who is more of a video guy, all these audio options are a bit confusing. Thanks again.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/14167271
> 
> 
> Does it matter which output format I use, or is it simply that if I'm getting sound that's all that counts?



The setting matters. If you set the PS3 to bitstream, you will not get lossless audio from Blu-ray because it cannot bitstream the new codecs. You need to set the PS3 to output PCM. It will do the decoding and send multichannel PCM to your receiver.



> Quote:
> On a related note, for anyone who owns a 605, I'd appreciate knowing which audio format I should have the receiver set to.



I do not own either of your devices and cannot provide any guidance on specific settings.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/14167889
> 
> 
> The setting matters. If you set the PS3 to bitstream, you will not get lossless audio from Blu-ray because it cannot bitstream the new codecs. You need to set the PS3 to output PCM. It will do the decoding and send multichannel PCM to your receiver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not own either of your devices and cannot provide any guidance on specific settings.



Thanks for the info...I guess I better check and see which one works. If it's bitstream I might have a problem.


----------



## geocab

Well, I guess my only dilemna is whether or not I want analog outputs. If not, the PS3 sounds like the way to go. If so, I'll probably wait for the Sony 550 as it looks like to be the first fully featured BD player with decoding and bitstreaming capabilities, and 7.1 analogs as opposed to the Panny BD-50's 5.1. The Sony actually sounds too good to be true, I wonder what's going to be wrong with it.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geocab* /forum/post/14168210
> 
> 
> The Sony actually sounds too good to be true, I wonder what's going to be wrong with it.



Well, the stand-alone Sony's have not exactly been the most highly rated players so far. IMO, if you want a stand-alone, you're better off with Panny or Pioneer.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/14168864
> 
> 
> Well, the stand-alone Sony's have not exactly been the most highly rated players so far. IMO, if you want a stand-alone, you're better off with Panny or Pioneer.



I think the advantage to the Pios will be faster loading times. The PQ for BD will likely be the same. It's yet to be seen whether the new Sonys will offer "source direct" like the current ones do which is an important feature if you want 480i over HDMI for DVD. The Sony s550 will ship fully functional (the Pios require firmware upgrades to decode DTS-MA).


The PS3 will still trump all for loading times. It's the way to go unless you need analog outputs or 480i over HDMI.


----------



## chatanika

Trying to decide between the panny 50 & pioneer 51, I've got 5.1 analogs, so the question is are the audio dac's & output jacks the same or similar quality? Looking for the best sound I can get @ this price range thanx.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chatanika* /forum/post/14170476
> 
> 
> Trying to decide between the panny 50 & pioneer 51, I've got 5.1 analogs, so the question is are the audio dac's & output jacks the same or similar quality? Looking for the best sound I can get @ this price range thanx.



The Pioneer has Wolfson DACs, which are said to be better. But, it lacks any time/distance speaker settings and the crossover for small speakers is unknown. The Panasonic has a fixed crossover at 100 Hz. Frankly, neither player offers much in the way of bass management.


I'm inclined toward the Pioneer because of the DACs and because my speakers are close to equidistant. But, I still want to know about the bass crossover, which I hope is fixed at 80 Hz.


Perhaps the Sony S550 will offer more analog options than either of these players.


----------



## daman1023

I have been in search of a blu ray player. One issue I read about is that some BR players show SDDVD 's in a box on your tv screen. I have quite a few SDDVD's ( wide screen format) . I would like to buy the Samsung 1500. But I read that the 1400 shows SDDVD's in the "box". Does anyone know if the 1500 does it as well. What I would like to be able to do is use the entire screen of my SAmsung HTL5676SX when watching SDDVD's. It has been a battle. Don't know if I am buying movies in the wrong format, Wrong setting on TV. wrong setting on dvd player, ETC. The player I have now is a toshiba HD A30. I am looking to buy A blu ray but which one? Thanks DWH...


Equipment as follows: Yamaha HTR 6090

Samsung HTL5676SX

3 pr Speaker Craft in wall

SVS PB12-NSD

Toshiba A30 HD- DVD


----------



## BIslander

You get black bars on the top and bottom when a movie was shot in a screen format wider than 16:9. But, that's no different than what you are currently seeing on your A30 or on a standard DVD player, for that matter.


You don't get bars all of the way around. That happens on broadcast sources when a show letterboxed for 4:3 is upconverted for a digital channel, producing a window box on a 16:9 TV set.


Where did you read about DVDs being presented in a box on Blu-ray players?


----------



## daman1023

Article in Hardware secrets


----------



## daman1023

Just trying to make sure I have correct info. Player reccommendation?


----------



## shamoo1

well I currently own a bd30 but I'm seriously thinking of going and picking up a PS3 (and returning the bd30).


For my situation, the remote thing is not such a big deal since we just watch movies on the weekends.. it's not like i'm switching back and forth from the dvd all day long.


It sounds like pic quality is the same as far as 1080p... but what about standard dvd? Someone said that 480i will not play over PS3, but why would anyone want to play 480i instead of 480p? can anyone tell me if standard DVD upscaling is comparable in the ps3? On the bd30 the upscaling is incredible.


Can anyone give a brief description of the internet capabilities of the ps3? Would I be able to hook up to my home network and stream movies over? thanks for the help!


----------



## geocab

Does anyone use the PS3's optical connection for audio? Does it sound at least as good as DVD's audio? I don't see why it wouldn't, but I don't like assuming before I spend money.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geocab* /forum/post/14179362
> 
> 
> Does anyone use the PS3's optical connection for audio? Does it sound at least as good as DVD's audio? I don't see why it wouldn't, but I don't like assuming before I spend money.



It should sound better, actually. On DVD, DD is usually encoded at 448 kbps and DTS at 754 kbps. On Blu-ray, you usually get DD at 640 kbps and DTS at 1.5 mbps. I don't have a PS3, but I notice the improvement of the 640 kbps DD transcodes on my HD-DVD A3 player.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daman1023* /forum/post/14179244
> 
> 
> Article in Hardware secrets



There are threads for both the 1400 and 1500. You may want to check there to see if the problem descibed in that review has been fixed.


----------



## rushwj

hello, if i'm willing to wait a few weeks for the sony 350 to come out, is there any reason NOT to get this player if i am also upgrading my receiver to one that decodes DTS-MA? what was the picture quality like on other sony bd players? i want a player with great picture quality (number one criteria) and can either decode or pass the newer audio codecs and be controlled by my harmony one remote (and 5.1 analog is nice to tide me over until i decide on which receiver to get - which may be another month or two later). all that being said, does the sony 350 match up here or am i missing something? thanks in advance.

oh yeah, the price seems right too at $399.


----------



## allargon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamoo1* /forum/post/14179264
> 
> 
> well I currently own a bd30 but I'm seriously thinking of going and picking up a PS3 (and returning the bd30).
> 
> 
> For my situation, the remote thing is not such a big deal since we just watch movies on the weekends.. it's not like i'm switching back and forth from the dvd all day long.
> 
> 
> It sounds like pic quality is the same as far as 1080p... but what about standard dvd? Someone said that 480i will not play over PS3, but why would anyone want to play 480i instead of 480p? can anyone tell me if standard DVD upscaling is comparable in the ps3? On the bd30 the upscaling is incredible.
> 
> 
> Can anyone give a brief description of the internet capabilities of the ps3? Would I be able to hook up to my home network and stream movies over? thanks for the help!



Every professional review I've read has said the PS3 has better SD DVD upscaling than the BD30.


----------



## geocab

Well, after discovering that my Reference 50 only has 5.1 inputs (glad I verified before I wasted money on a BD player with 7.1 outs) I went ahead and bought a PS3 yesterday. I finally went Blu!!! Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## joey791

Waiting to replace my Pioneer 1014 receiver with either a 1018 or Denon 09 series. I want to hook up HDMI to everything(not worried about analogs), would like a 2.0 player but Panny doesnt seem as great as I thought it would be, or my only options the BD50 or Sony 550?


BTW I dont want a PS3


----------



## Clipse

I cannot find a lot of reviews on the Insignia player, I know that they can be iffy, but what player does everything think would give less headaches at this point? I need a player that decodes internally as I do not have a receiver with the decoders. With the Insignia you get 100$ gc and the 100$ in box savings right? (BB)


----------



## allargon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clipse* /forum/post/14184111
> 
> 
> I cannot find a lot of reviews on the Insignia player, I know that they can be iffy, but what player does everything think would give less headaches at this point? I need a player that decodes internally as I do not have a receiver with the decoders. With the Insignia you get 100$ gc and the 100$ in box savings right? (BB)



Why do you want either if you need a decoder? The only player that decodes everything until the Panny DMP-BD50 streets is the PS3.


----------



## geocab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joey791* /forum/post/14184025
> 
> 
> Waiting to replace my Pioneer 1014 receiver with either a 1018 or Denon 09 series. I want to hook up HDMI to everything(not worried about analogs), would like a 2.0 player but Panny doesnt seem as great as I thought it would be, or my only options the BD50 or Sony 550?
> 
> 
> BTW I dont want a PS3



Just curious what you mean by the Panny doesn't seem as great as you thought?


The new 2.0 Pioneer looks good, not sure of your price range. I think the Samsung 1500 is supposed to get upgraded to 2.0 in a firmware update. Just to add to your list of possibilities.


----------



## DrDon

Topics merged


----------



## drandom

I have the Onkyo TX-SR606. Should I go with a PS3 or the Panny BD30? I would not use PS3 for games, only blu-ray. Bestbuy has BD30 for 450 with a free 100$ card. So they will be around the same price. Right now I have a 50 Toshiba 720P but I will be getting a 50' 1080P TV later this summer. Which blu-ray is a better option for me?


----------



## q5485

Here the player should ideally be obsolete-proof for 2-3 years.


----------



## GumboChief

 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=969206


----------



## lexa695

I'd like to hear from anyone who owns this player. Are there any issues with playing movies? Is the audio and video good quality.

I was told this is the same as the Insignia player BB offers for $299 but costs less.


----------



## Bob Pariseau

Blu-Ray players which will be obsolete-proof for 2-3 years are not available yet.


My guess is they won't be available for another 2-3 years.

--Bob


----------



## Blacklac

So.... a 1440p Blu player.


----------



## chrisfromalbany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drandom* /forum/post/14186922
> 
> 
> I have the Onkyo TX-SR606. Should I go with a PS3 or the Panny BD30? I would not use PS3 for games, only blu-ray. Bestbuy has BD30 for 450 with a free 100$ card. So they will be around the same price. Right now I have a 50 Toshiba 720P but I will be getting a 50' 1080P TV later this summer. Which blu-ray is a better option for me?



using my wife's laptops blu-ray player, but at the same decision point. I have a sr606 as well. I believe the PS3 is the best way to go.


-Chris


----------



## Syzygy

I want to buy a Blu-Ray player -- but only if it has an Instant Replay button (on the remote). Nine years of TiVo usage have spoiled me.










A few years ago Toshiba and Samsung each offered a standard-def DVD player with a TiVo-like Instant Replay button. Maybe others did too. So far I've found only one Blu-ray player (Sharp's BD-HP20U) with such a button. It supposedly skips back 10 seconds.


(1) Does Instant Replay actually work on the BD-HP20U?

(2) Does any other Blu-ray player have that feature?


[I know the PS3 can do Instant Replay, but it's through a menu, requiring several button presses.]


----------



## Syzygy

I just learned about the existence of the Sharp BD-HP50U. Unfortunately, no manual for it is available from SharpUSA.com, so maybe someone here can tell me if it (like the BD-HP20U) has an *Instant Replay* button (and if it works).


----------



## rhysevans

Not been keeping up to date recently as I have a PS3 and thought that would do me for a Blu-Ray player.

However, I have a pretty hot flat, and the PS3 does not like it at all, the fans kick into high, and make blu-ray watching a bit difficult! So I'm thinking I want to get a standalone.


Am i right in thinking that a standalone Blu-Ray player is virtually silent (as a DVD player/VCR etc)? i.e. no big fans needed like the PS3?


----------



## swabby111

I have a Samsung 52A650 and a Yamaha 663.

I've read all the post and have a headache!









What is my best soultion for the BD player. PS3, BD30, etc?

I want the best picture first ,than the sound. What would you buy???


Thanks

Swabby


----------



## MidniteBlues

After reading this entire thread, I 2 have a headache ..










However, I'll keep it simple for yawl. I did a lot of home work and reading and checking with friends and reviews and and and..before I pulled the trigger on all my HD new toys to date, let me ya, and still I am here on this forum checking reading and seeing what the "pro" opinions are and if perhaps I made a a "mistake" of a mis-calculation.. Granted, new equipment generation only last as long as the next generations come about. Remember, your NEW equipment is already obsolete when you walk out the door with it...







.. Its like a buying a new car and driving it off the lot..


Being that I am an engineer and the fact that I am new to this forum, new to this forums lingo blah blah, I'll try and keep it simple for us "newbies" sorta speak.. that is of course if the "pros" don't mind. AND I'll talk in "English''







..


I have read thru this entire thread and the panasonic and the sony the pioneer etc etc looking for the perfect BD [blu-ray] player that is better than what already have. I even went beyond the call of duty trying to figure out all the different "sound formats" besides the "video formats".. Yes I am behind, BIG time, however, as an educated person, and wise beyond my years regarding chasing 0's and 1's, I am still not 100% up to speed considering the ever evolving world of blu-ray and specifically the "sound formats".. however, I will take a stab at it.. You know I was in here to see what I need that is better than what I already have..










Blasphemy, how can a toy box that costs $399 Play movies and sound better than equipment designed to do this very thing.. Say it ain't so Joe..










Well, it IS so. Here I read this entire thread and come to find out that what I indeed bought one of the best TOY bargains if ever there was one and the results are nothing less than absolutely stunning.. The PQ on my XBR4 is absolutely the best picture I have EVER seen. Even some of OLD DVD's depending and when it was made (some) look 1080p quality, I am amazed. What's funny is, that the ONLY reason I bought the PS3 was because my other engineer Friend that is an AV fanatic told me, "hey, buy this thing because it is the fastest blu-ray player than can load up the BD the FASTEST".., you be watching the flick in no time, (keep it simple, the only reason I bought it was because it loads the fastest) all the others can take a minute.. or multiple minutes. That was the only reason I bought it. Little did I know that it is one the best players made, still to this day..even today IMHO..


I was gonna buy another one so i see on my pioneer 92TXH the 'TrueHD' on the window, who gives a shlt..I like seeing the PCM in the window is just as good....


Thanks guys, most informative thread. Yawl have helped me realize I don't need to buy a dam thing right now, this _cheap_ , unappreciated, "toy", my PS3, is the deal of the century, and the peeps refuse to see this..amazing.. I am speechless... LOL...


----------



## mds54

Congrats!

But you gotta realize that each of our needs are different, based upon our current

equipment, configurations, budget, etc. For me, the PS3 would be the wrong choice.


----------



## MidniteBlues




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/14209052
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> But you gotta realize that each of our needs are different, based upon our current
> 
> equipment, configurations, budget, etc. For me, the PS3 would be the wrong choice.



Totally agree with you there. I had to rebuild my 20+ old system from scratch, nada.. It is expensive, no doubt and the big issues is trying to marry the "old' technology" with the new..very hard to do..


altho it was difficult and very expensive mind ya, I shlt canned all the old and bought all the new...AND it all works..So yea I understand not everyone can do what i did, however, do the best you can with the funds available..the problem will be, will it all work once wired up...sometimes, old/new just don't wanna communicate..I however wish ya luck..


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MidniteBlues* /forum/post/14209210
> 
> 
> Totally agree with you there. I had to rebuild my 20+ old system from scratch, nada.. It is expensive, no doubt and the big issues is trying to marry the "old' technology" with the new..very hard to do..



You got that right! I tend to end up "mixing and matching" just to keep up with the latest and greatest for what I want. Exciting, but frustrating









Good luck to all!


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swabby111* /forum/post/14208335
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung 52A650 and a Yamaha 663.
> 
> I've read all the post and have a headache!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is my best soultion for the BD player. PS3, BD30, etc?
> 
> I want the best picture first ,than the sound. What would you buy???
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Swabby



hehe, PQ for BD is pretty much the same since it's digital delivery via HDMI to a newer HD set. I would be happy with the ps3 since it has all the audio codec support in decoded PCM format and is at a great price (potentially $299 for a 40gb ps3). The real cons are the lack of a IR remote/input (can be fixed with a $50 dollar add-on) and pre-conceived notions that the ps3 is a game machine and not HD quality equipment.


If you need to see Dolby TrueHD and/or DTS-HD-MA show up on your 663, then get the BD30 (or BD50 if you need BD-Live/2.0 access).


I would buy the ps3 and if it doesn't work, then go to the Panny BD30.


-Splints


----------



## Eddy13

ok guys I just purchased a new pioneer 5020 and I have a yamaha rxv1400 as my receiver...I am looking to buy a blue ray player and I want the best possible pq and sound for my setup.... Now I have heard that multichannel analogs out will provide a better sound than the way I have my old dvd player setup.... Now which Blue Ray Player will best fit my pioneer 5020 and my yamaha rxv 1400 to connect with analogs out to get a higher bit sound like dolby digital plus and dts master and all the higher formats.. now I have heard if I connect my blue ray this way than I need a player that will allow for me to adjust all my sound parameters like subwoofer level and all audio setups.. what do I need here guys...


----------



## Eddy13

will a ps3 work for my needs i dont think it handles analogs out 5.1 and that you can contro speaker leve and bass management correct


----------



## Eddy13

ok guys I just purchased a new pioneer 5020 and I have a yamaha rxv1400 as my receiver...I am looking to buy a blue ray player and I want the best possible pq and sound for my setup.... Now I have heard that multichannel analogs out will provide a better sound than the way I have my old dvd player setup.... Now which Blue Ray Player will best fit my pioneer 5020 and my yamaha rxv 1400 to connect with analogs out to get a higher bit sound like dolby digital plus and dts master and all the higher formats.. now I have heard if I connect my blue ray this way than I need a player that will allow for me to adjust all my sound parameters like subwoofer level and all audio setups.. what do I need here guys...


----------



## cpcat

The ps3 doesn't have multichannel analog output and zero bass management.


You may not find a player with sufficient bass management to use analogs without redigitization. Redigitizing the signal allows for proper BM and is the best option using analogs.


Check the manual on the Yamaha. If it provides bass management (delay, levels, crossover adjustments, etc) on the analog input then most likely it is redigitizing the signal and you'll be all set. In that case, you simply need a BD player with quality analog outputs. Look to the Panny bd50, Pio 51/elite 05 or Sony s550.


----------



## Eddy13

so what happens if the yamaha does not provide this via analog then what


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eddy13* /forum/post/14223577
> 
> 
> so what happens if the yamaha does not provide this via analog then what



You will need to get a player that can decode TrueHD and dts-MA. The player should also allow you to designate speakers as "small", set a crossover for redirecting bass from small main speakers to the subwoofer, and have time/distance controls for speakers that are not the same distance from the listening position.


The Panasonic BD50 can do the decoding, has a fixed crossover at 100 Hz, and has distance controls.


The Pioneer 51FD can decode TrueHD and Pioneer promises a firmware upgrade for dts-MA. It appears to have a fixed crossover, although the manual doesn't say the level. And it lacks distance settings.


The Sony S550 will have the decoders. But, there's no information about the speaker settings.


One more thing: your receiver will need to be able to boost the subwoofer by +10db or +15db for the analog input. The LFE channel is recorded -10db in relation to the other channels and must be boosted by the receiver to get it back to the proper level before amplification.


----------



## Eddy13

how do i know if the yamaha rxv1400 does this..... it does have multi channel out analogs.. how do i know if all i need is these dvd players


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eddy13* /forum/post/14232178
> 
> 
> how do i know if the yamaha rxv1400 does this..... it does have multi channel out analogs.. how do i know if all i need is these dvd players




As I said, if the Yammy provides extensive BM on its analog input it is redigitizing and you're all set.


As far as LFE boost, you'll just need to read the manual or look here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=748147


----------



## Eddy13

well how do you re digitize.. and is there a walktrhough for me to redigitze if the yamha has it.. would it indicate this in the instrustion manual and if it doesnt say it there then what do i do just buy liek a ps3 and dont complicate myself..


----------



## kuko_ako

Hello all,


Newbie here. I have a 15 year-old 2-channel analog stereo system with an NAD receiver and a couple of Monitor Audio bookshelf speakers. I just want a Blu-Ray player that loads fast and gives great picture quality (I have a 42" 1080p LCD panel). Will the 40GB PS3 work with my "legacy" stereo system? It seems like the price is right. Suggestions for alternative players will also be greatly appreciated. I don't care much about Dolby, THX, surround, digital audio, etc. I hardly play any games, so will be using the PS3 mostl as a Blu-Ray disc player. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kuko_ako* /forum/post/14243242
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> 
> Newbie here. I have a 15 year-old 2-channel analog stereo system with an NAD receiver and a couple of Monitor Audio bookshelf speakers. I just want a Blu-Ray player that loads fast and gives great picture quality (I have a 42" 1080p LCD panel). Will the 40GB PS3 work with my "legacy" stereo system? It seems like the price is right. Suggestions for alternative players will also be greatly appreciated. I don't care much about Dolby, THX, surround, digital audio, etc. I hardly play any games, so will be using the PS3 mostl as a Blu-Ray disc player. Thanks in advance for your help.



The PS3 has two channel analog outs. So, you should be fine with it as a player.


----------



## sellis16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MidniteBlues* /forum/post/14208983
> 
> 
> Yawl have helped me realize I don't need to buy a dam thing right now, this _cheap_ , unappreciated, "toy", my PS3, is the deal of the century, and the peeps refuse to see this..amazing.. I am speechless... LOL...



Some people over 25 or 30 may be embarrassed to have a date, relative, friend, anyone over to visit and see a PS3 in the living room -- "No, listen! It's only for Blu ray!" Don't get me wrong, I play a lot of games on PC, but nobody has to know that just by entering my house. The PS3 is on display. I'd feel defensive. Wish I would get over it; $700 for the new Panasonic is ridiculous.


----------



## trevor-b

Making the transition from a trusty CRT/regular DVD player to LCD/Blu-Ray. Any suggestions for somebody who watches only the occasional DVD, but might be tempted to watch more once I get the LCD/Blu-Ray combo


----------



## shinerburke

Moving the PS3 to the kid's bedroom. Help me pick a new BR player please.


Here's my current setup.


JVC DLA-RS2 FP

106 Screen

Denon AVR-2808Ci

Oppo 981

PS3


Since the PS3 will be moving I need a new player for the media room. I've been reading the forums like mad trying to figure out which best fits my needs but admittedly I'm totally lost.


I have been considering one of the new Sony units, the Denon DVD-2500BTCI and the Samsung 1500.


HELP!!!


Oh...in the future I will be replacing the 2808 with a AVR-5308 that I just received. Not putting it into place until we get into the new house this fall though.


----------



## Bob Pariseau

It's going to be hard to beat the PS3 for price and performance with any of the current crop of players this summer. What are you looking for that you can't get with a 40GB PS3 and a remote control converter such as the IR2BT?

--Bob


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sellis16* /forum/post/14249854
> 
> 
> Some people over 25 or 30 may be embarrassed to have a date, relative, friend, anyone over to visit and see a PS3 in the living room -- "No, listen! It's only for Blu ray!" Don't get me wrong, I play a lot of games on PC, but nobody has to know that just by entering my house. The PS3 is on display. I'd feel defensive. Wish I would get over it; $700 for the new Panasonic is ridiculous.



The PS3 control is bluetooth, so hide it in a closet. Alternately, put it vertically inside an empty PC case and tell people it's a media center pc. Of course, you could just put a sign on it that says "if you don't get that this is a media center and not a game machine, you're an idiot".


----------



## D Alchemist

I have a medium-sized collection of HD-DVDs that I would prefer not to part with. I also have an Oppo DVD player as my HDA35 presents very different lip-sync delay for HD vs SD and the Oppo is better with SD. I need a Blu-Ray player for my Netflix subscription but 3 players is ridiculous and I don't have room. Besides, even with a brilliant touch-screen remote, my wife still wouldn't get it. And I also strongly prefer full IR control INCLUDING POWER (again for wife and kids).


The BH-200 seems like a pretty good unit. Can I likely play all 3 formats on one via the lone HDMI output with the same lip-sync settings or no? I don't want to buy one and only then find I have to continually reset the lip sync depending on disc type. As there is only one digital video output and I don't want to add a D/A + A/D round of conversions to the chain, it all has to run out the one HDMI.


No IR remote power solution for the PS3, correct? I hear its handing of SD DVD is pretty weak, so I'd be back to 3 disc players anyway.


I'm VERY open to ideas anyone has. Thanks much in advance.


JD


----------



## splinters

So I guess one question is, what is more important, video quality, audio sync, or single HDMI connection?


There is no perfect solution, just compromises. I would recommend The Sammy BD-UP5000 or the LG BH-200, but both have their problems. Why not get 3 players and a HDMI switcher?


-Splints


----------



## Itsdon

My BH200 plays all SD HD BD discs without any lip sync issues at all. It's feeding my Samsung DLP TV at 3 feet away and my Sharp projector at 30 feet away - again, no issues at all. It's a stellar machine.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D Alchemist* /forum/post/14256602
> 
> 
> I have a medium-sized collection of HD-DVDs that I would prefer not to part with. I also have an Oppo DVD player as my HDA35 presents very different lip-sync delay for HD vs SD and the Oppo is better with SD. I need a Blu-Ray player for my Netflix subscription but 3 players is ridiculous and I don't have room. Besides, even with a brilliant touch-screen remote, my wife still wouldn't get it. And I also strongly prefer full IR control INCLUDING POWER (again for wife and kids).
> 
> 
> The BH-200 seems like a pretty good unit. Can I likely play all 3 formats on one via the lone HDMI output with the same lip-sync settings or no? I don't want to buy one and only then find I have to continually reset the lip sync depending on disc type. As there is only one digital video output and I don't want to add a D/A + A/D round of conversions to the chain, it all has to run out the one HDMI.
> 
> 
> No IR remote power solution for the PS3, correct? I hear its handing of SD DVD is pretty weak, so I'd be back to 3 disc players anyway.
> 
> 
> I'm VERY open to ideas anyone has. Thanks much in advance.
> 
> 
> JD




I'm not sure why you are having such problems with lip-sync. Sounds like maybe you are having a specific problem with the A35. Certainly the Oppo players or any of the upcoming BD players shouldn't present a problem. Look at the upcoming Pio 51 would be my advice.


FYI most AVR/processors will correct lip-sync for you as another consideration. If you haven't made the jump to 5.1/7.1 yet, it's probably time.


----------



## Milzi

I'm looking for a 2.0 profile player with bitstream of HD-sound. I have been looking at Sony S-350 and Panasonic BD-50. But done of them have the source direct options so I can do deinterlacing of 1080i on the receiver(Onkyo 905 with reon video chip). Is there any other options?


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milzi* /forum/post/14261550
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a 2.0 profile player with bitstream of HD-sound. I have been looking at Sony S-350 and Panasonic BD-50. But done of them have the source direct options so I can do deinterlacing of 1080i on the receiver(Onkyo 905 with reon video chip). Is there any other options?



Wait for the next set of 2.0 pioneers supposedly coming in the fall.


----------



## richb1

Not sure if I am doing this correctly but here goes. Is there a Blu-Ray player on the market that allows the loading and storing of multiple discs?


----------



## D Alchemist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *splinters* /forum/post/14257169
> 
> 
> So I guess one question is, what is more important, video quality, audio sync, or single HDMI connection?
> 
> 
> There is no perfect solution, just compromises. I would recommend The Sammy BD-UP5000 or the LG BH-200, but both have their problems. Why not get 3 players and a HDMI switcher?
> 
> 
> -Splints



Read again- not enough room for 3 players.


----------



## D Alchemist

Thanks- great input.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Itsdon* /forum/post/14257302
> 
> 
> My BH200 plays all SD HD BD discs without any lip sync issues at all. It's feeding my Samsung DLP TV at 3 feet away and my Sharp projector at 30 feet away - again, no issues at all. It's a stellar machine.


----------



## D Alchemist

As I said, it is a matter of a DIFFERENT amount of delay with SD vs. HD discs. I have the lip sync adjusted and my receiver has separate adjustments for each input. But with a single digital video output, I have to choose between adding D/A and A/D conversion (using separate analog video out with SD) or changing sync each time I change disc type. A big PITB and no way to build a macro for the remote to do it. The difference in sync delay is pretty huge- about 15/100 second.


Another way of asking my question would be does the LG player (or other models) have the same operating charcteristic of having DIFFERENT (not both delayed equally) video processing delays, like the A35?


Already have one answer above. Anyone else? Thanks.

JD



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14258624
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why you are having such problems with lip-sync. Sounds like maybe you are having a specific problem with the A35. Certainly the Oppo players or any of the upcoming BD players shouldn't present a problem. Look at the upcoming Pio 51 would be my advice.
> 
> 
> FYI most AVR/processors will correct lip-sync for you as another consideration. If you haven't made the jump to 5.1/7.1 yet, it's probably time.


----------



## Milzi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/14261833
> 
> 
> Wait for the next set of 2.0 pioneers supposedly coming in the fall.



Thank you. Do you know if they have source direct?


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D Alchemist* /forum/post/14269305
> 
> 
> Another way of asking my question would be does the LG player (or other models) have the same operating charcteristic of having DIFFERENT (not both delayed equally) video processing delays, like the A35?
> 
> 
> Already have one answer above. Anyone else? Thanks.
> 
> JD



Like I said, sounds like a problem inherent to the A35. Pretty much anything else should do OK if this is your main concern. I've not seen this sort of problem with Tosh A1, XA2, Sony bdp-s300 or PS3.


----------



## B&W700guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay_Davis* /forum/post/14252749
> 
> 
> The PS3 control is bluetooth, so hide it in a closet. Alternately, put it vertically inside an empty PC case and tell people it's a media center pc. Of course, you could just put a sign on it that says "if you don't get that this is a media center and not a game machine, you're an idiot".



All I have to say is virrrrummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. I hate fan noise. It is to loud for me! I say Video game console







I want easy access! Watch out who you are calling an idiot. Well....unless you are looking in the mirror


----------



## dkyork

Hey guys, I wanted to give you my setup and see if you could recommend me a player or players to start reading up on. I'm looking at $500 or less for expenses on the player.


- Samsung DLP 61a750 1080 P

- RX-V2600 Yamaha Receiver

- Def Tech speakers 5.1

- Would like one player for all formats (sd,hd, etc)

- Good SD upconverter

- Excellent HD video is priority over audio, but don't want to sacrifice too much audio.


thanks everyone,


Dale K


----------



## trevor-b

I've just made the transition from a 12 year old Panasonic CRT to the Samsung 46A750










Here's the rest of my setup:


Pre-amp: B&K Reference 10

Speakers: Thiel CS 2.3 (front left/right), Thiel SCS (center)

Amp: Marantz monoblocks (MA-700)


Any suggestions on a suitable Blu-Ray player?


Cheers!


----------



## BillP

dkyork and trevor-b,

If you look through this thread, there is a lot of information on BD players suitable to your needs (based on queries similar to yours). Also, there are threads on individual BD players to look through. The PS3 is a very popular BD player, and a great value (as long as you don't need analog audio outs). None of the stand-alone BD players seem to do a great job upconverting SD DVDs. I have the Pioneer BDP-51FD on order (coming out in 2-3 weeks, $550 from Value Electronics, one of the sponsors of the forum) since I am convinced it will be the best one (short of the much more expensive Denon 3800), for both BD and SD, and build quality, but only time will tell. For BD only, the Pannys are also very popular, but they do not do a great job with SD.


----------



## leem6453

First of all, I'm not a gamer. I've had the ps3 for about a week now and I can't imagine a player that can match it. It's the closest thing to perfection that I have seen. I've thrown dozens of bd's at and it plays all them flawlessly. And there isn't a player that loads faster either.


And that's not all. You can stream media files from any pc to it...and play files from a flash drive, or external hard drive. I have a dedicated 250 gig plugged into it. Then there's the games and the playstation store. It's a complete home entertainment package. I thought it was too good to be true until I bought one myself. Anyone who doesn't buy one is really missing out.


----------



## scaesare




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkyork* /forum/post/14280685
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I wanted to give you my setup and see if you could recommend me a player or players to start reading up on. I'm looking at $500 or less for expenses on the player.
> 
> 
> - Samsung DLP 61a750 1080 P
> 
> - RX-V2600 Yamaha Receiver
> 
> - Def Tech speakers 5.1
> 
> - Would like one player for all formats (sd,hd, etc)
> 
> - Good SD upconverter
> 
> - Excellent HD video is priority over audio, but don't want to sacrifice too much audio.
> 
> 
> thanks everyone,
> 
> 
> Dale K



Consider the Samsung BD-P1500.


Can be found for ~$350, will be upgraded to Profile 2.0, bitstreams all codecs, decodes TrueHD now and rumored to add DTS-HD MA in the sture, and is a snappy performer with a great picture.


No multi-ch analog outs tho.


----------



## steve ans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leem6453* /forum/post/14283553
> 
> 
> First of all, I'm not a gamer. I've had the ps3 for about a week now and I can't imagine a player that can match it. It's the closest thing to perfection that I have seen. I've thrown dozens of bd's at and it plays all them flawlessly. And there isn't a player that loads faster either.
> 
> 
> And that's not all. You can stream media files from any pc to it...and play files from a flash drive, or external hard drive. I have a dedicated 250 gig plugged into it. Then there's the games and the playstation store. It's a complete home entertainment package. I thought it was too good to be true until I bought one myself. Anyone who doesn't buy one is really missing out.



Couldn't agree more!!! I have two PS3s: a 40GB and an 80GB both used mainly for Blu-Ray. I stink at games but still enjoy them on occasion, love the PS Store and am looking forward to HOME. Both run quietly; the 40GB runs cool due to different processor but neither makes objectionable fan noise. In fact, the 40Gb is silent unless you hold a stethoscope to it!


----------



## MidniteBlues




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sellis16* /forum/post/14249854
> 
> 
> Some people over 25 or 30 may be embarrassed to have a date, relative, friend, anyone over to visit and see a PS3 in the living room -- "No, listen! It's only for Blu ray!" Don't get me wrong, I play a lot of games on PC, but nobody has to know that just by entering my house. The PS3 is on display. I'd feel defensive. *Wish I would get over it*; $700 for the new Panasonic is ridiculous.



Well I'm well over 50







and can care what others think about my BD player.







Therefore, if I were you, _get over it_...hehe If they don't know it's the best thing around since sliced bread, THEY are misinformed, not me..







After all, to date, it is still the best one IMHO available, and the price still cannot be beat, matched perhaps, not beaten. And then all they can do is watch movies. I can do much more with his thing even tho it is mainly "so far" been used to play DVD's & BD movies. But I am slowly coming around to the idea that I can load music and pictures into this thing and watch it or hear it on my HT. The ONLY drawback is the fact that it has no IR. So when I watch a SD, or BD movie I have to have the PS3 remote handy because my Harmony One can't control it (yet). I am seriously considering buying that IR converter for 50 bucks, much cheaper than another "inferior" player...LOL. Also, I am still amazed of the quality of the up converted SD DVD movies I have. Watching those movies again is like watching those movies again for the first time in a totally different "enhanced view", and seeing what I could not see the first time. Amazing.. Plus the sound decoding is amazing, of course this is a totally revamped system I have, but it all starts with the BD player.. as the primary component to watch vids..


Resistance is Futile, don't understand why there is quite frankly, unless of course the equipment that it will be hooked up to could perhaps be "obsolete".. and cannot be interfaced with satisfactorily..no offense intended to anyone..


----------



## treyhsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leem6453* /forum/post/14283553
> 
> 
> First of all, I'm not a gamer. I've had the ps3 for about a week now and I can't imagine a player that can match it. It's the closest thing to perfection that I have seen. I've thrown dozens of bd's at and it plays all them flawlessly. And there isn't a player that loads faster either.
> 
> 
> And that's not all. You can stream media files from any pc to it...and play files from a flash drive, or external hard drive. I have a dedicated 250 gig plugged into it. Then there's the games and the playstation store. It's a complete home entertainment package. I thought it was too good to be true until I bought one myself. Anyone who doesn't buy one is really missing out.



I only have an analog stereo preamp. Will the PS3 output stereo audio from a BD movie? Thanks!


----------



## treyhsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *treyhsmith* /forum/post/14286881
> 
> 
> I only have an analog stereo preamp. Will the PS3 output stereo audio from a BD movie? Thanks!



Whoops, found answer to my own question. PS3 does have stereo out.


----------



## mahicks

The retailer that I purchased my Philips bdp9000 has decided to make things right and is offering me my choice of a new panny bd30 or a sammy 1500 to replace it.


I will not be receiving a refund for the difference, which is fine by me. I just want a player that works.


I hate to ask these kind of posts, but I have read and read and read, and while the sammy seems to have better features and possibly a more stable upgrade path, the panny has a cult like following.


Which would you choose and why? I am almost to the point of flipping a coin!


If it is any help, the player will be connected to my onkyo 606 receiver and then to my sammy hlt6187sax television.


----------



## 1brokebrother




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *B&W700guy* /forum/post/14280208
> 
> 
> All I have to say is virrrrummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. I hate fan noise. It is to loud for me! I say Video game console
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want easy access! Watch out who you are calling an idiot. Well....unless you are looking in the mirror



I have an 80g PS3.. DEAD silent zero fan noise and doesn't run hot


----------



## MidniteBlues




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mahicks* /forum/post/14289089
> 
> 
> The retailer that I purchased my Philips bdp9000 has decided to make things right and is offering me my choice of a new panny bd30 or a sammy 1500 to replace it.
> 
> 
> I will not be receiving a refund for the difference, which is fine by me. I just want a player that works.
> 
> 
> I hate to ask these kind of posts, but I have read and read and read, and while the sammy seems to have better features and possibly a more stable upgrade path, the panny has a cult like following.
> 
> 
> Which would you choose and why? I am almost to the point of flipping a coin!
> 
> 
> If it is any help, the player will be connected to my onkyo 606 receiver and then to my sammy hlt6187sax television.



Well I for one would always prefer to buy anything Panasonic over Samsung.. No questions asked. I would always buy electronic gizmos that is made Japanese over Korean.. Panasonic also has a veerrryyy loooonnnggg history of reliability. Now when it comes to this format I am sure they both have the positive/negative aspects. The only way for you to be sure is spend the time and read BOTH of their respective threads.. I am a PS3 owner, BUT, if I were to add an additional BD player.. I would buy the bd30 and would NOT look back..simple.. Good luck on your decision.. PS: I am sure some samsung guy will chip it, again, it is a matter of doing your own homework and selecting the one with the less _"flaws"_ if you will.. only the current owners can point those out fer ya...


----------



## B&W700guy

VAAAARURUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU I can hear you PS3....please shut up


----------



## mahicks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MidniteBlues* /forum/post/14289489
> 
> 
> Well I for one would always prefer to buy anything Panasonic over Samsung.. No questions asked. I would always buy electronic gizmos that is made Japanese over Korean.. Panasonic also has a veerrryyy loooonnnggg history of reliability. Now when it comes to this format I am sure they both have the positive/negative aspects. The only way for you to be sure is spend the time and read BOTH of their respective threads.. I am a PS3 owner, BUT, if I were to add an additional BD player.. I would buy the bd30 and would NOT look back..simple.. Good luck on your decision.. PS: I am sure some samsung guy will chip it, again, it is a matter of doing your own homework and selecting the one with the less _"flaws"_ if you will.. only the current owners can point those out fer ya...



THANK YOU for the honest input. In the past, I have always purchased products from Toshiba, Panasonic, & Sony and have been totally happy (except for my xbr960 until sony made right after 9 service calls). I have recently purchased a few Samsung products and have loved them.


With the terrible upgrade path of my philips, I am prone to leaning towards a player that has some future prospects of being upgraded. This leans me towards the Sammy that offers BDLive in a future firmware update. Also, the Sammy decodes almost all but two (not that it matters with my receiver) codecs, making me "think" it is more advanced. The Panny doesn't get hot, the Sammy does...Both have their share of audio dropout problems...The Sammy costs less than the Panny...The Panny costs more (price='s quality thoughts...) I have read through almost all of the posts and still need to toss a coin. I WANT the Panny, but am afraid of future disc releases not working once BD live comes out. I could care less about internet connectivity, but am concerned about the company sticking with a product for firmware upgrades down the long haul of the game..


----------



## steve ans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1brokebrother* /forum/post/14289479
> 
> 
> I have an 80g PS3.. DEAD silent zero fan noise and doesn't run hot



My 80 GB doesn't run hot either...just a little warm. the 40GB runs totally cool.

BTW, I am 61 years old and am proud to have my two PS3s in addition to a PSP, Location Free player, and 3 Sony Aibo robots (Blinkie, Meckie, and Boxie) so if anyone is ashamed of having a PS3, which I think is beautiful, I find that silly.


----------



## EricAtUNC

Ok, time for the stupid question of the day. I think I'm going with the PS3 as a blu-ray player for my Pio 6020 and Yamaha receiver. Am I understanding correctly that I'll go HDMI out of PS3 to HDMI in on my receiver, then HDMI out from receiver to TV? So the video passes through the receiver?


----------



## steve ans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricAtUNC* /forum/post/14292740
> 
> 
> Ok, time for the stupid question of the day. I think I'm going with the PS3 as a blu-ray player for my Pio 6020 and Yamaha receiver. Am I understanding correctly that I'll go HDMI out of PS3 to HDMI in on my receiver, then HDMI out from receiver to TV? So the video passes through the receiver?



yes you can do that. My home theater set-up invlves a 3+ year old rear projection TV. My PS3 HDMI goes into one of my three HDMI inputs of my receiver. The HDMI output of the receiver connects to the one and only HDMI input of my RP Sony TV. Another HDMI input on my receiver is used by my HD cable box.


----------



## EricAtUNC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve ans* /forum/post/14292805
> 
> 
> yes you can do that. My home theater set-up invlves a 3+ year old rear projection TV. My PS3 HDMI goes into one of my three HDMI inputs of my receiver. The HDMI output of the receiver connects to the one and only HDMI input of my RP Sony TV. Another HDMI input on my receiver is used by my HD cable box.



Interesting. So my HD Directv DVR I can do the same? Currently I am using the optical out to my receiver and HDMI out to my tv from my HD-DVR. Would that provide better sound?


So, just to make sure I understand. The PS3 will decode TrueHD, etc. and send that to my receiver via PCM (i will have to change PS3 settings for this, correct?) so my receiver won't have to decode it. Since my reciever doesn't decode TrueHD, etc, it won't show on the display of the receiver, which is what some people were complaining about.


Thanks, I'm just trying to get this all straight in my head.


----------



## steve ans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricAtUNC* /forum/post/14292967
> 
> 
> Interesting. So my HD Directv DVR I can do the same? Currently I am using the optical out to my receiver and HDMI out to my tv from my HD-DVR. Would that provide better sound?
> 
> 
> So, just to make sure I understand. The PS3 will decode TrueHD, etc. and send that to my receiver via PCM (i will have to change PS3 settings for this, correct?) so my receiver won't have to decode it. Since my reciever doesn't decode TrueHD, etc, it won't show on the display of the receiver, which is what some people were complaining about.
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'm just trying to get this all straight in my head.



I have a Sony 6.1 channel STR-DG810, purchased around a year ago to replace my 3 year old Sony receiver (no HDMI) that came with my home theater (funny-I had one receiver for twenty five years, at least, and now things get obsolete in 3 months). It was great that Sony introduced several HDMI 6.1 receivers for those of us who bought that standard. It takes a 5.1 signal and processes it as 6.1 and soon to be 7.1 into 6.1 as well. Not sure of True HD as to how the PS3 outputs it but it does ouput PCM.


----------



## 1brokebrother




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricAtUNC* /forum/post/14292967
> 
> 
> Interesting. So my HD Directv DVR I can do the same? Currently I am using the optical out to my receiver and HDMI out to my tv from my HD-DVR. Would that provide better sound?
> 
> .



nope.. won't matter..You're only going to get at best DD 5.1 from your STB..toshlink, coax or hdmi.. are all the same ..in this situation




> Quote:
> So, just to make sure I understand. The PS3 will decode TrueHD, etc. and send that to my receiver via PCM (i will have to change PS3 settings for this, correct?) so my receiver won't have to decode it. Since my reciever doesn't decode TrueHD, etc, it won't show on the display of the receiver, which is what some people were complaining about.



is the PS3 connected via HDMI to your AVR? if not you won't get any lossless audio.. you will get hi bit rate "CORE" which is pretty darn good.


----------



## dkyork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricAtUNC* /forum/post/14292740
> 
> 
> Ok, time for the stupid question of the day. I think I'm going with the PS3 as a blu-ray player for my Pio 6020 and Yamaha receiver. Am I understanding correctly that I'll go HDMI out of PS3 to HDMI in on my receiver, then HDMI out from receiver to TV? So the video passes through the receiver?



Depends on your receiver. My yamaha rx-v2600 won't pass through 1080p, only 1080i. I guess I could still hook the ps3 to the receiver and have the TV upconvert it back to 1080p, but I don't know what video quality issues that will have. So I'm going to stick a splitter out of the PS3 and run an HDMI to the receiver for audio and an hdmi to the tv for 1080p.


Dale


----------



## steve ans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve ans* /forum/post/14293165
> 
> 
> I have a Sony 6.1 channel STR-DG810, purchased around a year ago to replace my 3 year old Sony receiver (no HDMI) that came with my home theater (funny-I had one receiver for twenty five years, at least, and now things get obsolete in 3 months). It was great that Sony introduced several HDMI 6.1 receivers for those of us who bought that standard. It takes a 5.1 signal and processes it as 6.1 and soon to be 7.1 into 6.1 as well. Not sure of True HD as to how the PS3 outputs it but it does ouput PCM.



My receiver outputs 1080p.


----------



## oapy123

I'm helping out a neighbor with his home theater. He's an 78 year old alcoholic who is still living in the 70s. Unfortunately he is absolutely SET on Sony. Everything must be Sony. He already has a decent TV that will do 720p/1080i. Now I've convinced him to throw away the BETAMAX!!! (he has an IMPRESSIVE collection of betamax porn) and buy a bluray player. He said he wouldnt throw away the Betamax cus he's attached to it, but he does want a Bluray player.


So....What is the best Sony bluray player for $400 or less?


----------



## 1brokebrother




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oapy123* /forum/post/14297886
> 
> 
> I'm helping out a neighbor with his home theater. He's an 78 year old alcoholic who is still living in the 70s. Unfortunately he is absolutely SET on Sony. Everything must be Sony. He already has a decent TV that will do 720p/1080i. Now I've convinced him to throw away the BETAMAX!!! (he has an IMPRESSIVE collection of betamax porn) and buy a bluray player. He said he wouldnt throw away the Betamax cus he's attached to it, but he does want a Bluray player.
> 
> 
> So....What is the best Sony bluray player for $400 or less?



WTF







get back this mans betamax .If was 78 and still liked porn I wouldn't want to get rid of it either..if you wanna help, get this guy a six pack a viagra perscription and a lap dance..ya darn whippersnapper!! sounds like elder abuse to me!!


----------



## steve ans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oapy123* /forum/post/14297886
> 
> 
> I'm helping out a neighbor with his home theater. He's an 78 year old alcoholic who is still living in the 70s. Unfortunately he is absolutely SET on Sony. Everything must be Sony. He already has a decent TV that will do 720p/1080i. Now I've convinced him to throw away the BETAMAX!!! (he has an IMPRESSIVE collection of betamax porn) and buy a bluray player. He said he wouldnt throw away the Betamax cus he's attached to it, but he does want a Bluray player.
> 
> 
> So....What is the best Sony bluray player for $400 or less?



PS3 40GB=$399


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve ans* /forum/post/14299011
> 
> 
> PS3 40GB=$399



Won't the new 80GB be $399?


----------



## steve ans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14299512
> 
> 
> Won't the new 80GB be $399?



The new 80GB with Dual Shock3, a voucher for a free downloadable Pain game and free PlayStation Network membership controller is $499. The 80GB model has memory card slots that the 40GB does not have. However, in a highly recommended WIFI environment, you can access all your photos from your computer with the 40GB model. Either one is a great choice...depends on how much you want to spend. But the new 80GB seems to give a lot more bang for the buck: DualShock controller (is $54.99), dowloadable game ($9.99), yearly membership to a monhly online magazine (I believe $24.99), Metal Gear Solid ($59.99)and those memory stick slots. Here are specs: http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...14691233368166


----------



## Ovation

Apparently, the new 80gb with the lower price in the fall is not the current one with a discount but the 40gb with extra hard drive space. No SACD, no 4 USB ports, no...anything else from the current 80gb unit that is not on the 40gb unit. I was initially excited but with no SACD (if the reports are true), I'll be left scrambling to find one that does play SACD.


----------



## MidniteBlues




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricAtUNC* /forum/post/14292740
> 
> 
> Ok, time for the stupid question of the day. I think I'm going with the PS3 as a blu-ray player for my Pio 6020 and Yamaha receiver. *Am I understanding correctly that I'll go HDMI out of PS3 to HDMI in on my receiver, then HDMI out from receiver to TV? So the video passes through the receiver?*



YES AND YES



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricAtUNC* /forum/post/14292967
> 
> 
> Interesting. So my HD Directv DVR I can do the same? Currently I am using the optical out to my receiver and HDMI out to my tv from my HD-DVR. Would that provide better sound?
> 
> 
> So, just to make sure I understand. *The PS3 will decode TrueHD, etc. and send that to my receiver via PCM (i will have to change PS3 settings for this, correct?)* so my receiver won't have to decode it. Since my reciever doesn't decode TrueHD, etc, it won't show on the display of the receiver, which is what some people were complaining about.
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'm just trying to get this all straight in my head.



Yes it will decode TrueHD is my understanding, (someone correct me if I'm wrong), you have to change the settings on the PS3 to LPCM from bitstreaming. You would also want to check off the settings for the different sound formats you will be using to match your speaker layout. For example I checked off all the different interpretations for a 5.1 system and any other one i could possibly be using. My Poineer VSX-92TXH Elite shows PCM on the window no matter what sound format is fed to it..

Finally I have DirectTV HD going into HDMI 1, PS3 HDMI 3, Pio's HDMI output into my XBR4 HDMI input..


----------



## MidniteBlues




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oapy123* /forum/post/14297886
> 
> 
> I'm helping out a neighbor with his home theater. He's an 78 year old alcoholic who is still living in the 70s. Unfortunately he is absolutely SET on Sony. Everything must be Sony. He already has a decent TV that will do 720p/1080i. Now I've convinced him to throw away the BETAMAX!!! (he has an IMPRESSIVE collection of betamax porn) and buy a bluray player. He said he wouldnt throw away the Betamax cus he's attached to it, but he does want a Bluray player.
> 
> 
> So....*What is the best Sony bluray player for $400 or less?*



FYI, CC has the BDP-S300 on sale for $339.99, the newer BDP-S350 for $399.00 and of course the PS3 for $399.00. (Hey don't knock the Betamax, I still have mine ((altho currently not hooked up)) _AND IT STILL WORKS_)LOL







Thats nice your helping out an old man. Us old geezers (I'm over 50, can't beleive I'm saying I am an old geezer, I feel 25 in my mind







) haven't really been keeping up as much as we needed to with all the fancy new high tech electronic gizmos.. I am slowly am catching up with yawl young guns..


----------



## Pugnax555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MidniteBlues* /forum/post/14301240
> 
> 
> FYI, CC has the BDP-S300 on sale for $339.99, the newer BDP-S350 for $399.00 and of course the PS3 for $399.00. (Hey don't knock the Betamax, I still have mine ((altho currently not hooked up)) _AND IT STILL WORKS_)LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats nice your helping out an old man. Us old geezers (I'm over 50, can't beleive I'm saying I am an old geezer, I feel 25 in my mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) haven't really been keeping up as much as we needed to with all the fancy new high tech electronic gizmos.. I am slowly am catching up with yawl young guns..



Hey now, you're only a geezer when you go out of your way to get to the senior citizen early bird dinner specials!









As for BD players, the BDP-S350 seems to be shaping up to be a pretty good player. And apparently the load times are short enough that your friend might not doze off before the movie starts playing....


----------



## MidniteBlues




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mahicks* /forum/post/14289974
> 
> 
> THANK YOU for the honest input. In the past, I have always purchased products from Toshiba, Panasonic, & Sony and have been totally happy (except for my xbr960 until sony made right after 9 service calls). I have recently purchased a few Samsung products and have loved them.
> 
> 
> With the terrible upgrade path of my philips, I am prone to leaning towards a player that has some future prospects of being upgraded. This leans me towards the Sammy that offers BDLive in a future firmware update. Also, the Sammy decodes almost all but two (not that it matters with my receiver) codecs, making me "think" it is more advanced. The Panny doesn't get hot, the Sammy does...Both have their share of audio dropout problems...The Sammy costs less than the Panny...The Panny costs more (price='s quality thoughts...) I have read through almost all of the posts and still need to toss a coin. I WANT the Panny, but am afraid of future disc releases not working once BD live comes out. I could care less about internet connectivity, but am concerned about the company sticking with a product for firmware upgrades down the long haul of the game..




Well my friend looks like you have done some research on these puppies. IF I have to make a decision with all that quality info you posted, I to would pick the sammy just because and would take the chance on the quality part. The fact that you can upgrade the firmware attracts me tremendously, (that was another reason I went with the PS3) and the fact that it runs cooler attracts me also(oops noticed the boo-boo here, the hot part is a "minor neg" I think. Perhaps samsung has come a long way from the crap they made from what I remembered years ago hehe







With what you posted and those are my choices? give the 1500 a shot..


----------



## MidniteBlues

Well I guess by now yawl know I own the PS3 40GB










I must admit that I have mine all cooped up in an entertainment center lying horizontally. In fact once it gets heated up, this things fan noise is pretty dang loud in my opinion, I think it makes more noise than my hot rod PC which has 5 fans. HOWEVER, when it is in use, with the audio set reasonable say, -20 or so, you can't hear it. In the same cabinet I have my amp, the my Pio 92TXH Elite, which I think runs rather cool and it resides on the bottom slot. With both on, I have to leave to door open on the Entertainment Center so air can circulate. At least I have the PS3 at the top slot which does have an opening in the back for air. Never the less the cabinet gets ahhh warm to what I think hot, when the PS3 gets hot, that fan rocks the house, if nothing else was running, you can hear across my family room. So in conclusion I have decided to use a pair of PC 120mm fans I have laying around and just hook them up and have them suck hot air out the back. After these mods, I'll report on if it helps any. Also considering perhaps moving PS3 out of the cabinet and/or figure out away to perhaps stand it up vertically.., bottom line I need to address this issue, hmmm to be continued..


----------



## dreadfulwater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MidniteBlues* /forum/post/14301240
> 
> 
> FYI, CC has the BDP-S300 on sale for $339.99, the newer BDP-S350 for $399.00 and of course the PS3 for $399.00. (Hey don't knock the Betamax, I still have mine ((altho currently not hooked up)) _AND IT STILL WORKS_)LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats nice your helping out an old man. Us old geezers (I'm over 50, can't beleive I'm saying I am an old geezer, I feel 25 in my mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) haven't really been keeping up as much as we needed to with all the fancy new high tech electronic gizmos.. I am slowly am catching up with yawl young guns..



heh heh, he said "gizmo's" a sure sign of a geezer. I'm 40 btw










I am also looking to get a blue ray in the next couple of months in time for my 41st Bday. I'm glad forums like this exist.


----------



## MidniteBlues




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dreadfulwater* /forum/post/14303320
> 
> 
> heh heh, he said "gizmo's" *a sure sign of a geezer*. I'm 40 btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also looking to get a blue ray in the next couple of months in time for my 41st Bday. *I'm glad forums like this exist*.



Indeed, my problem was I found it after buying ALL my new toys. And think about that, I'm an electronic engineer...LOL.. all these things are gadgets and gizmos to me...LMAO.. They all just have a "specific" function in life...hehe







Never the less I found this site and realized, after reading many many threads, I didn't do 'to bad' for a geezer shopping in the blind...


----------



## audiolover718

I like the pio bdp-05fd. It seems to have it all besides 2.0. Which i could care less about. All i want is the best sound and vision for under 1k. Also looking at the sony 350. Here is the thing though, If I am planning on getting a high end processor like the onkyo 885 pre pro with the reon chip and I am feeding it via hdmi from any BD player, wouldnt the BD player video decoder be a moot point because it will be sending a digital video signal to the receiver/pre pro? When does the video decoder mean anything substantial in making a buying decision on a unit? ONly when you are going to connect it directly to the display? Im confused.


Please help


----------



## falcon642

Need some help picking a Blu-Ray player for my parents. I let them borrow my Sammy BD-UP5000 and now they want a Blu-Ray player. Here is their situation:


42 inch 1080p Panasonic plasma

Stereo only sound from two large floorstanders, no surround.

Still watch alot of regular DVDs, so upscaling is important.

Has to be under $475, at that point they'd just go get a BD-UP5000 like mine.


So sound doesn't matter, only picture quality does. I would also feel better if it had an ethernet port so the player could be upgraded.


So what player would give the best picture quality balance between BD and regular DVDs?


----------



## mahicks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MidniteBlues* /forum/post/14301305
> 
> 
> Well my friend looks like you have done some research on these puppies. IF I have to make a decision with all that quality info you posted, I to would pick the sammy just because and would take the chance on the quality part. The fact that you can upgrade the firmware attracts me tremendously, (that was another reason I went with the PS3) and the fact that it runs cooler attracts me also(oops noticed the boo-boo here, the hot part is a "minor neg" I think. Perhaps samsung has come a long way from the crap they made from what I remembered years ago hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With what you posted and those are my choices? give the 1500 a shot..



Midnite, your right...I'm packing it up in the morning and sending her off to the grave...Gonna get the Sammy and never look back. It is funny that I am happy to be getting a second chance to recycle the $800 dollars originally spent on the Philips and that the retailer is taking care of me with one simple phone call.

Thanks for your straight forward advice!


----------



## oapy123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1brokebrother* /forum/post/14298043
> 
> 
> WTF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get back this mans betamax .If was 78 and still liked porn I wouldn't want to get rid of it either..if you wanna help, get this guy a six pack a viagra perscription and a lap dance..ya darn whippersnapper!! sounds like elder abuse to me!!



yea we compromised...he's keeping the betamax in complete working order (along with his matching sony hifi sound processor) and getting a new bluray player, cd changer, and receiver. I'm trying to get him to buy a nice touchscreen remote like the Harmony 1000 or something, but I dont know if he wants to spend that much money. He's realllllly bad with electronics so I dont know if it will be worth it for him to buy a remote like that. He just wants to be able to hit one button for each function and have everything switch to the proper inputs and whatnot. The lower-end Harmony remotes will do that.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MidniteBlues* /forum/post/14301240
> 
> 
> FYI, CC has the BDP-S300 on sale for $339.99, the newer BDP-S350 for $399.00 and of course the PS3 for $399.00. (Hey don't knock the Betamax, I still have mine ((altho currently not hooked up)) _AND IT STILL WORKS_)LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats nice your helping out an old man. Us old geezers (I'm over 50, can't beleive I'm saying I am an old geezer, I feel 25 in my mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) haven't really been keeping up as much as we needed to with all the fancy new high tech electronic gizmos.. I am slowly am catching up with yawl young guns..



dude, he's 80...whats he going to do with a ps3????? lol i think we're gonna go with the BDP-S300 @ CC and use the leftover money towards a nice remote. When all is said and done, he'll be able to watch porn on any one of 4 different formats, all at the touch of a single button


----------



## steve ans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ovation* /forum/post/14300866
> 
> 
> Apparently, the new 80gb with the lower price in the fall is not the current one with a discount but the 40gb with extra hard drive space. No SACD, no 4 USB ports, no...anything else from the current 80gb unit that is not on the 40gb unit. I was initially excited but with no SACD (if the reports are true), I'll be left scrambling to find one that does play SACD.



Don't understand your post. The current 80GB for $499 has everything I stated. See my link.


----------



## Pugnax555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve ans* /forum/post/14308987
> 
> 
> Don't understand your post. The current 80GB for $499 has everything I stated. See my link.



Ovation is referring to the 80GB model that's been announced and that will release in September. It will cost $399. It will be the same as the current 40GB model, except with 80GB of hard disk space (+ a DualShock controller). Others here seem to think that the model/bundle that you described in your post will be reduced to $399, which is not the case. This is what Ovation was pointing out.


----------



## steve ans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pugnax555* /forum/post/14309004
> 
> 
> Ovation is referring to the 80GB model that's been announced and that will release in September. It will cost $399. It will be the same as the current 40GB model, except with 80GB of hard disk space (+ a DualShock controller). Others here seem to think that the model/bundle that you described in your post will be reduced to $399, which is not the case. This is what Ovation was pointing out.



Is there a link to Ovation? I would doubt the 80GB bundle with $59.99 game, $55.00 dual shock, year membership, 4 usb ports, memory card slots could go that low. Anything's possible.


----------



## Pugnax555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve ans* /forum/post/14309405
> 
> 
> Is there a link to Ovation? I would doubt the 80GB bundle with $59.99 game, $55.00 dual shock, year membership, 4 usb ports, memory card slots could go that low. Anything's possible.



Okay, you seem thoroughly confused about this entire thing.


First, Ovation is the poster who you quoted and to which you replied "I don't understand". If you want a link to his post, click the little arrow after his name in your post three posts back.


Second, no, the CURRENT 80GB BUNDLE will not drop to $399. That's exactly what we are saying! It will remain $499. Sony announced a few days ago that they are releasing a DIFFERENT 80GB model in September. The new 80GB model (which will be released in September in case you missed it) will be functionally identical to the CURRENT 40GB model, but will contain 80GB of hard disk space. It will NOT be bundled with a game. It will NOT have the memory card slots. It will NOT have 4 USB ports (only 2, just like the current 40GB model). However, they will include a DualShock controller in the package.


Is this really that hard to grasp?


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve ans* /forum/post/14309405
> 
> 
> Is there a link to Ovation? I would doubt the 80GB bundle with $59.99 game, $55.00 dual shock, year membership, 4 usb ports, memory card slots could go that low. Anything's possible.



steve, read this thread.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1049342


----------



## steve ans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pugnax555* /forum/post/14309505
> 
> 
> Okay, you seem thoroughly confused about this entire thing.
> 
> 
> First, Ovation is the poster who you quoted and to which you replied "I don't understand". If you want a link to his post, click the little arrow after his name in your post three posts back.
> 
> 
> Second, no, the CURRENT 80GB BUNDLE will not drop to $399. That's exactly what we are saying! It will remain $499. Sony announced a few days ago that they are releasing a DIFFERENT 80GB model in September. The new 80GB model (which will be released in September in case you missed it) will be functionally identical to the CURRENT 40GB model, but will contain 80GB of hard disk space. It will NOT be bundled with a game. It will NOT have the memory card slots. It will NOT have 4 USB ports (only 2, just like the current 40GB model). However, they will include a DualShock controller in the package.
> 
> 
> Is this really that hard to grasp?



I understand now but what I don't understand is your rudeness. You probably don't grasp that. Some people behind the comfort of their computers are far more aggressive and confrontational than they would be in person. Get it?


----------



## steve ans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/14309577
> 
> 
> steve, read this thread.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1049342



TY








I see. Well, the deluxe 80GB at $499 offered now is a better deal IMO.


----------



## cognitive77

Been doing lots of reading, but wanted to get some feedback as well. Here's my setup.


Pioneer 5071 (720p/1080i)

Yamaha 663 (Can do Dolby Digital Plus, DTS HD HiRes, Dolby True HD, DTS HD Master Audio)

Klipsch Reference Speakers (52 setup)


I'm looking at either the PS3 bundle (current 80gb version), the Sony 350 or the Panasonic.


Now, from what I've read, not many people can hear the difference between PCM and bitstreaming. I'm sure there is a difference, but is there that much of a difference. If not, my other concerns would probably be upconversion and video quality.


Thoughts?


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve ans* /forum/post/14311034
> 
> 
> TY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see. Well, the deluxe 80GB at $499 offered now is a better deal IMO.



Steve, let me know if/where you find it.


----------



## 1brokebrother




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cognitive77* /forum/post/14311569
> 
> 
> Yamaha 663 (Can do Dolby Digital Plus, DTS HD HiRes, Dolby True HD, DTS HD Master Audio)
> 
> 
> ?



1st .. I own the same AVR.. the PS3 is perfect for this AVR because it sends Lossless as PCM not bitstream.. the 663 cannot matrix 5.1 to 7.1 lossless via bitstream..


----------



## cognitive77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1brokebrother* /forum/post/14312657
> 
> 
> 1st .. I own the same AVR.. the PS3 is perfect for this AVR because it sends Lossless as PCM not bitstream.. the 663 cannot matrix 5.1 to 7.1 lossless via bitstream..



Thanks for the feedback. Also, I wouldn't be utilizing the 7.1 on this receiver, only have a 5.1 setup now and for the foreseeable future.


----------



## 1brokebrother




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cognitive77* /forum/post/14312747
> 
> 
> Also, I wouldn't be utilizing the 7.1 on this receiver, only have a 5.1 setup now and for the foreseeable future.



At one time I said the same thing... then I decided to upgrade my front speakers..they day they arrived I moved my then fronts to rears and never looked back.. I now have 7.1..


----------



## steve ans




> Quote:
> Ovation is referring to the 80GB model that's been announced and that will release in September. It will cost $399. It will be the same as the current 40GB model, except with 80GB of hard disk space (+ a DualShock controller). Others here seem to think that the model/bundle that you described in your post will be reduced to $399, which is not the case. This is what Ovation was pointing out.



Pugnax55-my bad about the upcoming 80GB. I didn't see your reply to my post...sorry ...


----------



## MidniteBlues




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oapy123* /forum/post/14307351
> 
> *dude, he's 80*...whats he going to do with a ps3????? Play porno games? lol i think we're gonna go with the BDP-S300 @ CC and use the leftover money towards a nice remote. When all is said and done, he'll be able to watch porn on any one of 4 different formats, all at the touch of a single button



Well _dude_, you asked for sony options and a price range dude, you got that dude..







you didn't say exclude the PS3 ..dude..


----------



## Syzygy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oapy123* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> whats he going to do with a ps3?????





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MidniteBlues* /forum/post/0
> 
> Play porno games?



I'm yet another geezer. My eyes lit up when I saw your emendation to oapy123's post. Are there porno games for PS3? For any game box? That's the only kind of game that would hold this geezer's interest.


----------



## steve ans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Syzygy* /forum/post/14316857
> 
> 
> I'm yet another geezer. My eyes lit up when I saw your emendation to oapy123's post. Are there porno games for PS3? For any game box? That's the only kind of game that would hold this geezer's interest.



no


----------



## oapy123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MidniteBlues* /forum/post/14301240
> 
> 
> FYI, CC has the BDP-S300 on sale for $339.99, the newer BDP-S350 for $399.00 and of course the PS3 for $399.00. (Hey don't knock the Betamax, I still have mine ((altho currently not hooked up)) _AND IT STILL WORKS_)LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats nice your helping out an old man. Us old geezers (I'm over 50, can't beleive I'm saying I am an old geezer, I feel 25 in my mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) haven't really been keeping up as much as we needed to with all the fancy new high tech electronic gizmos.. I am slowly am catching up with yawl young guns..





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MidniteBlues* /forum/post/14313761
> 
> 
> Well _dude_, you asked for sony options and a price range dude, you got that dude..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you didn't say exclude the PS3 ..dude..



dude, i figured you would have enough common sense to realize that an old man is not going to want a game console. Srsly dude


----------



## oapy123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve ans* /forum/post/14316897
> 
> 
> no



they do make them for PC tho


----------



## geocab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oapy123* /forum/post/14319367
> 
> 
> dude, i figured you would have enough common sense to realize that an old man is not going to want a game console. Srsly dude



What about all of the Wii's being used in nursing homes?


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cognitive77* /forum/post/14311569
> 
> 
> Now, from what I've read, not many people can hear the difference between PCM and bitstreaming. I'm sure there is a difference, but is there that much of a difference. If not, my other concerns would probably be upconversion and video quality.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



Actually, there is no difference. The people that are hearing a difference are doing so only because of one of two reasons:

- They are hallucinating.

- They have an issue/limitation with their receiver that causes one or the other to sound better.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay_Davis* /forum/post/14323252
> 
> 
> Actually, there is no difference. The people that are hearing a difference are doing so only because of one of two reasons:
> 
> - They are hallucinating.
> 
> - They have an issue/limitation with their receiver that causes one or the other to sound better.



There are theoretical advantages to bitstream in its inherent immunity to the effects of jitter.


Multi-PCM requires re-clocking in the receiver/processor if jitter is to be suppressed. Assuming this is the case, there won't likely be any difference. It's certainly possible that cheaper receivers will do this "less well" as prices continue to drop. OTOH, bitstream will eventually usurp multi-PCM anyway.


Info on jitter:



http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...0&postcount=96 

http://avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthrea...7#post12389387 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=908665


----------



## JDMoose

I've just started the process of looking into Blu-Ray players. Is there a way to switch the sound through the digital output to my processor without having to turn the sound down or muting the TV? Currently I am using a Denon 2910 DVD player and it has DVI out going to the TV and a digital audio cable going to the processor. I haven't seen any DVI out on any of the Blu-ray players, and my processor does not have an HDMI input/output for switching. One of the salespeople at the home theater store said you can switch it off with the menu on the blu-ray players.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDMoose* /forum/post/14325922
> 
> 
> I've just started the process of looking into Blu-Ray players. Is there a way to switch the sound through the digital output to my processor without having to turn the sound down or muting the TV? Currently I am using a Denon 2910 DVD player and it has DVI out going to the TV and a digital audio cable going to the processor. I haven't seen any DVI out on any of the Blu-ray players, and my processor does not have an HDMI input/output for switching. One of the salespeople at the home theater store said you can switch it off with the menu on the blu-ray players.



Can't you use an HDMI-DVI cable or adapter to connect the player directly to your TV, while using an audio cable from the player to your receiver? That's what I plan to do (my display also only has a DVI input).


----------



## hobbes9

I was wondering which would most recommend here? I'm trying to decide between the Samsung BD-P1500 and the Panasonic DMP-BD30. I know the Sammy is BD Live, which I feel is somewhat important, but I'm wondering if I'm placing too much importance upon it? It looks like the Panny gets better independent reviews than the Sammy, so I'm really rather torn. I've got a 52" Mitsu DLP (supporting 1080p) and the Denon AVR-487 (with corresponding speakers from the DHT-487 package). Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tarheel72

I have the Samsung 1200 and the picture is stunning. I love the HQV Reon upscaling and I have several SD disc that I plan to keep. But as most of you know it has been a pain in the butt, with lots of glitches. I also have a great amp (HK635) but no HDMI inputs or decoding options so I use analog inputs. Which means I don't get TrueHD or DTS HDMA. I was going to pick up a 2.0 player with onboard decoding of all the audio codecs and decided on the Sony BDP 550. Then I see that Samsung is coming out with a new 2500 that will do that as well and it includes the Reon chipset. And maybe even a few bucks less?


What's your vote? Go with the Sony quality or give Samsuck another chance and get that great Reon processor?


----------



## JDMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/14326277
> 
> 
> Can't you use an HDMI-DVI cable or adapter to connect the player directly to your TV, while using an audio cable from the player to your receiver? That's what I plan to do (my display also only has a DVI input).



I have a Sony 46Z series. It has an HDMI in for a HDMI to DVI but all the Blu-ray players only have HDMI. If the sound can't be switched with the setup of the Blu-Ray then I guess one would have to use an HDMI/DVI adapter. Blue Jeans cable has them for $12 each. Seems like you would have the option of turning off the sound to the TV since most people with Blu-ray players listen to them through their home theater systems.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDMoose* /forum/post/14327039
> 
> 
> I have a Sony 46Z series. It has an HDMI in for a HDMI to DVI but all the Blu-ray players only have HDMI. If the sound can't be switched with the setup of the Blu-Ray then I guess one would have to use an HDMI/DVI adapter. Blue Jeans cable has them for $12 each. Seems like you would have the option of turning off the sound to the TV since most people with Blu-ray players listen to them through their home theater systems.



The adapter is


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tarheel72* /forum/post/14326993
> 
> 
> What's your vote? Go with the Sony quality or give Samsuck another chance and get that great Reon processor?



I think you answered your own question. Yes, the Samsungs have delivered excellent PQ, but their reliability (across many different DVD players) have been substandard, IMO. You may also want to look at Panny and Pioneer.


----------



## JDMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/14327373
> 
> 
> The adapter is


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDMoose* /forum/post/14327747
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update. I realize that HDMI produces video and audio and DVI video only. Is there a setting on the Blu-ray menu to run video only through the HDMI and audio through the digital audio out?



I may be wrong, and it may depend on the specific BD player, but I believe you can simultaneously run audio/video through the HDMI (only the video would reach your display through the HDMI/DVI adapter) and audio through either analog or digital outputs to your receiver without having to change any settings in the menu, so you should be good to go. As soon as the Pioneer 51 is available, I plan to get my 1st BD player and do just that, run HDMI to HDMI/DVI adapter to my old 720p DLP, and 2-ch analog audio to my integrated amp.


----------



## mbg10484

hey, whats up? got some questions about blue ray. am getting a samsung 61" dlp in couple of weeks and was thinking about getting a blue ray too...

am mostly looking at basic sony model (BDP-S350)


I'm assuming sony's are probably the best, since they invented the whole blue ray technology.... yes? no?


are ps3's blue ray playing capabilities just as good as stand alone units?

can ps3's upconvert SD dvd's like the stand alone units can?


MAIN CONCERN: how good of quality is the upconverting done by the above mentioned model (STR-DG720)??? I have a HUGE SD dvd collection ...originally I was going to just buy a top off the line upconverting (to 1080P) dvd player, it is an oppo which is supposed to be the absolute best one and uses the best chip set ( DCDi by Faroudja) and I realize still won't quite be as good as blueray, but i also don't have a huge library of blue ray movies


BUT.... now that the blue rays have come down to a reasonable price, if the upconverting qualites compare to that of the oppo, i will just pay a little extra and get it now, and forget about the oppo. and if sony Blue ray's upconvert sux, then will just get the oppo for now and get a blue ray down the road.


Can anyone vouge for the STR-DG720's upconvert capabillities?

Can anyone vouge for the ps3's blue ray player capabilities and or its ability or lack of to upconvert SD dvd's like the stand alones?


----------



## joerod

Just remember for one its Blu-ray not BLUE...


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14323616
> 
> 
> There are theoretical advantages to bitstream in its inherent immunity to the effects of jitter.
> 
> 
> Multi-PCM requires re-clocking in the receiver/processor if jitter is to be suppressed. Assuming this is the case, there won't likely be any difference. It's certainly possible that cheaper receivers will do this "less well" as prices continue to drop. OTOH, bitstream will eventually usurp multi-PCM anyway.
> 
> 
> Info on jitter:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...0&postcount=96
> 
> http://avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthrea...7#post12389387
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=908665



Nonsense. Jitter is easily dealt with. If it's not, we're back to your receiver not dealing with things properly.


And FYI, bitstream is not usurping anything. Blu-Ray features are set up so they need in-player decoding and HD-DVD required in-player decoding. If anything, the reverse is true because the players will do all the decoding and the receiver manufacturers will be able to save a couple of dollars by removing stuff no one will use.


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbg10484* /forum/post/14333688
> 
> 
> hey, whats up? got some questions about blue ray. am getting a samsung 61" dlp in couple of weeks and was thinking about getting a blue ray too...
> 
> am mostly looking at basic sony model (STR-DG720)
> 
> 
> I'm assuming sony's are probably the best, since they invented the whole blue ray technology.... yes? no?
> 
> 
> are ps3's blue ray playing capabilities just as good as stand alone units?
> 
> can ps3's upconvert SD dvd's like the stand alone units can?
> 
> 
> MAIN CONCERN: how good of quality is the upconverting done by the above mentioned model (STR-DG720)??? I have a HUGE SD dvd collection ...originally I was going to just buy a top off the line upconverting (to 1080P) dvd player, it is an oppo which is supposed to be the absolute best one and uses the best chip set ( DCDi by Faroudja) and I realize still won't quite be as good as blueray, but i also don't have a huge library of blue ray movies
> 
> 
> BUT.... now that the blue rays have come down to a reasonable price, if the upconverting qualites compare to that of the oppo, i will just pay a little extra and get it now, and forget about the oppo. and if sony Blue ray's upconvert sux, then will just get the oppo for now and get a blue ray down the road.
> 
> 
> Can anyone vouge for the STR-DG720's upconvert capabillities?
> 
> Can anyone vouge for the ps3's blue ray player capabilities and or its ability or lack of to upconvert SD dvd's like the stand alones?



I would recommend reading the specific thread's on the ps3 and other standalone players to get specific reviews.


That said, the blu-ray playback is pretty much the same across all the players from what I can tell.


Upconverting DVD's vary in quality, but the PS3 is probably the best from what I hear. The main reason to go with a standalone would be support for lossless audio streaming. Picturewise the ps3 is the best bang for the buck.


-Splints


----------



## bfore13

I have a Yamaha HTR-5860 non-HDMI receiver. I'm looking for my first Blu-ray player now and at some point in the next 6 mos I'll be looking to get a second Blu-ray player when we move into a new house. My inital plan was to purchase a BD50, match it up with the Yammy and use the analog outs to enjoy the lossless HD audio codecs. Then I'd get the Onkyo 805 to go along with the 2nd player (BD30?) later on.


However, I'm also considering just getting the 805 with a BD30 now and wait on the other BD player. Maybe Oppo would've released a player at that point. Any thoughts on which way you'd go would be appreciated? BTW, I've saved up my gov't rebate check so I can "stimulate the econmy" with this purchase.


----------



## BillP

bfore13, it depends on your needs. The Pannys have not received very good reviews for their SD DVD upscaling abilities, but are great for BDs. If you're interested in upscaling, I'd recommend the PS3 or the new Pioneer 51 being released in about 2 weeks (cheaper and probably better than the Panny BD50).


----------



## buddahead

Having a 2 year old Yamaha reciever that cost over a grand'I do not want to upgrade yet.What Bd player will give me with the new HD sounds.HDDTS ECT.MY RECIEVER HAS HDMI inputs but does not decde the newwe Blue ray codecs.I have the Magnavox Bd player and it only passes the new sounds.I need the player to decode them .THANKS


----------



## rr330i

ps3.


----------



## slbosse

If only there was a 'Sticky' thread that had this kind of information, eh?





Oh wait, there is! http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1050507 


(Great reference, lthough it may not be up to date with the latest players.)


----------



## townofturley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddahead* /forum/post/14359594
> 
> 
> Having a 2 year old Yamaha reciever that cost over a grand'I do not want to upgrade yet.What Bd player will give me with the new HD sounds.HDDTS ECT.MY RECIEVER HAS HDMI inputs but does not decde the newwe Blue ray codecs.I have the Magnavox Bd player and it only passes the new sounds.I need the player to decode them .THANKS



Why did you get the Magnavox knowing it only passes and doesn't decode the new formats?


----------



## rcserg

Which one is the best bang for the buck. I have a PS3 but I'm looking for a second player but don't wanna spend over 3 bills.


----------



## LonnyE

I'm thinking this is a good time to consider my first Blu Ray player.


Background/Criteria:

*Not interested in PS3 (player will be rack-mounted).

*Upconversion not critical (I have an XA2 which is a very good upscaler)

*Want player to be profile 2 compatible or upgradable (yes I understand the difference between 1.1 and 2.0)

*I have a NAD T-175 pre-pro (HDMI 1.3 but it does not decode most advanced codecs within the pre-pro)

*Wont spend more than $700 on player


Looks like the upcoming Sony BDP-S550 would possibly fit this criteria for me quite nicely. Other than waiting for this player should I be seriously considering another player?


----------



## krisjan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LonnyE* /forum/post/14365664
> 
> 
> I'm thinking this is a good time to consider my first Blu Ray player.
> 
> 
> Background/Criteria:
> 
> *Not interested in PS3 (player will be rack-mounted).
> 
> *Upconversion not critical (I have an XA2 which is a very good upscaler)
> 
> *Want player to be profile 2 compatible or upgradable (yes I understand the difference between 1.1 and 2.0)
> 
> *I have a NAD T-175 pre-pro (HDMI 1.3 but it does not decode most advanced codecs within the pre-pro)
> 
> *Wont spend more than $700 on player
> 
> 
> Looks like the upcoming Sony BDP-S550 would possibly fit this criteria for me quite nicely. Other than waiting for this player should I be seriously considering another player?



The Panasonic BD50 meets all your criteria and is being released now - no need to wait for the Sony.


----------



## jimwhit

I'd like to see a side by side comparison after the 550 comes out. I'm in the same boat.


----------



## Ron Jones

The Funai built BD players (e.g., Magnavox from Walmart, Insignia from Best Buy) sell for $299 and so far have proven to be reliable Profile 1.1 BD players. Unlike the PS3 they bitstream output all of the BD audio formats (no internal decoding and conversion to LPCM like the PS3). They use the Panasonic Uniphier video processing chip set (same as Panasonic BD30/BD50).


----------



## buddahead




townofturley said:


> Why did you get the Magnavox knowing it only passes and doesn't decode the new formats?[/QUOT
> 
> 
> I payed $199 new for it.And it is a excellent player.Have not had one problem with it.I did not think the ps3 would decode the new codecs only pass them on as the maganavox does.Any others BD players.I do not want a stupid ps3 in my rack.They are for kids.THANKS BOB


----------



## joey791

Ok guys, getting the money saved up right now so its time to get serious. Fixing to buy a new tv, receiver(Pioneer 1018) and my first Blu-Ray player.


I will then have a HDMI receiver, my choices are either the Panny 50 or Sony 350? What is YOUR recommendation.


----------



## dennisboldt

I want to upgrade to a great (dependable) blu ray player. Whats the best?


Purchased a Samsung 1400 and it had an skip problem. Sent it back in and it was repaired, received it back and same thing happens. When I take out the movie clean it and power down the unit, it then plays for 22.5 minutes and BAMM.. the picture freeeezes and skipping start. I power down.. clean, play all the previews AGAIN.. (wife loves that!!) and we get another 22.5 minutes. Samsung will repair again or replace. To be honest I can't take another equipment failure. I have hundreds of hours and to many thousands of dollars invested in my theater room to be hit with another FAILURE!


My Equipment


Outlaw Audio for sound (top of the line for Outlaw)

Unit Audio Fountain Head Speakers (all four)

Panasonic (high end projector)

Steward Grey Halk G-3 Screen (Brand new)

Good cables


----------



## facesnorth

I'm liking the Pioneer BD51 as best bang for the buck standalone if you don't care about 2.0. I don't think it's perfect but I'd be most happy with it for what's available right now (without spending $2k).


----------



## dennisboldt

I am thinking about the LG BH200 as it has 2.0 and seems to show it does most of the things I think I need to have.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dennisboldt* /forum/post/14372442
> 
> 
> I am thinking about the LG BH200 as it has 2.0 and seems to show it does most of the things I think I need to have.



look on dual format players forum. lotsa users.


----------



## jimwhit

I'm a BR newb and I've followed the Sony 350/550, panny bd50, and Pio 51-05 threads the past couple weeks. Unless the 550 or pio elites show something VERY special, I'm leaning towards the panny bd50.


So far the posts here have shown quick load times, and no real issues. Not to mention the fact it has all the crap (2.0 profile, analog out) that I will probably never need.


I've got a pio elite dv-79 and while the picture and audio are great, it seems the elite br players are pushing video "effect's" which most people including myself turn off anyway. Since I'll be using bitstream or lpcm sound, the panny just seems to be the way to go.


----------



## mattg3

Will be purchasing a 9g pioneer kuro and experts say best to buy an oppo980 because it outputs 480i over HDMI that lets the panel do the upconversion which is superior to upconversion from player.I want to upgrade to a bluray player but have a library of sd discs thus want 480i output over HDMI to let the pioneer do the upconversion. thanks


----------



## cpcat

Can't see a reason not to get the PS3 if you have a HDMI-audio capable receiver.


Standalones just aren't there yet IMO.


----------



## dennisboldt

Is the sound just as good with a PS3 and can you lay it flat so it fits in my AV rack?


----------



## jimwhit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14372807
> 
> 
> Can't see a reason not to get the PS3 if you have a HDMI-audio capable receiver.
> 
> 
> Standalones just aren't there yet IMO.



Fan noise, remote, looks/size are why I am avoiding it.


As far as stand alone players not being quite there, I have to agree. But they are close enough for me a this point.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dennisboldt* /forum/post/14373266
> 
> 
> Is the sound just as good with a PS3 and can you lay it flat so it fits in my AV rack?



Assuming you have an HDMI-audio capable receiver, yes.


Yes, it lays flat just fine; this is actually the preferred way to install it as it improves heat dissipation.


The 40gb version's fan is no louder than my Toshiba A1 or Sony bdp-s300.


The bluetooth BD remote (extra 20 dollars) or hand held controller (included) are a little bit of a pain but I'd rather deal with the inconvenience of an extra remote vs. the beta-level performance of current stand-alones.


----------



## ehiggins

I have a HK avr247. It has 2 HDMI inputs. And I have 7 speakers hooked up already in anticipation of my blu-ray player.


i know the receiver does not decode the HD sound options, so do I need a player that will decode and then send to my receiver or is my receiver capable of receiving a bitstream or lpcm and playing the 7 speaker sound?


thanks for your help


----------



## josephmckinney

To get lossless audio with your current receiver, you need to get a BD player with multi-channel analog outs and the BD player has to have a built-in-decoder for each individual lossless audio format in order to send it over the multi-channel analog outs.


Uncompressed PCM is a BD requirement for all players, many players can decode Dolby TrueHD, very few current players can decode DTS HD-MA. Check out the Blu-Ray Audio Support Comparison Chart Sticky at the top of the Blu-Ray Players Area for options and guidance..

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1050507


----------



## steve ans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimwhit* /forum/post/14373305
> 
> 
> Fan noise, remote, looks/size are why I am avoiding it.
> 
> 
> As far as stand alone players not being quite there, I have to agree. But they are close enough for me a this point.



I have an 80GB PS3 with very minimal fan noise...I have to strain to hear the fan. I have a 40 GB with even less fan noise. And I lay them bothg on their side. Obviously, they are for two separate TVs!


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *josephmckinney* /forum/post/14375175
> 
> 
> To get lossless audio with your current receiver, you need to get a BD player with multi-channel analog outs and the BD player has to have a built-in-decoder for each individual lossless audio format in order to send it over the multi-channel analog outs.



This is absolutely incorrect. The HK-247 is multichannel PCM capable over HDMI at up to 7.1 channels. Analog outs on a player aren't required whatsoever. The PS3 would work great in this situation.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ehiggins* /forum/post/14375029
> 
> 
> I have a HK avr247. It has 2 HDMI inputs. And I have 7 speakers hooked up already in anticipation of my blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> i know the receiver does not decode the HD sound options, so do I need a player that will decode and then send to my receiver or is my receiver capable of receiving a bitstream or lpcm and playing the 7 speaker sound?
> 
> 
> thanks for your help



Your receiver does multichannel PCM audio over HDMI and at up to 7.1 channels. It can also apply Dolby PLIIx processing to a 5.1 PCM signal to matrix 7.1 channels if necessary.


You are a perfect candidate for the PS3 which also happens to be the best overall BD player and comparatively cheap to boot. The PS3 will decode all formats for you to multichannel PCM and at up to 7.1 discrete channels.


----------



## Ovation




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14373327
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it lays flat just fine; this is actually the preferred way to install it as it improves heat dissipation.



This seems counterintuitive to me regarding the PS3. The upright position would expose far more surface area to the air and would allow it to radiate heat in all directions more effectively, no? I'm leaning heavily towards getting one and I had thought to leave it upright for that reason. I'm curious as to why sideways would be better.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ovation* /forum/post/14377090
> 
> 
> This seems counterintuitive to me regarding the PS3. The upright position would expose far more surface area to the air and would allow it to radiate heat in all directions more effectively, no? I'm leaning heavily towards getting one and I had thought to leave it upright for that reason. I'm curious as to why sideways would be better.



I think you misunderstood. I was saying that sideways is worse. Placing it in a traditional fashion like any other component would be placed is better for heat dissipation.


Because heat rises, turning the unit on its side decreases the efficiency at which the air vents in the back can get rid of the heat via conduction. The air coming out of the vents towards the "bottom" must travel upwards and mix with the air from the rest of the vents. Additionally, you force radiated heat to travel up the length of the unit and radiate up through the smaller dimension of the unit on its edge instead of taking advantage of the broader radiating surface of the true top of the chassis.


----------



## bedsores

I have an old Denon AVR-3802 receiver and a rear projection Hitachi 57SWX20B which have served me nicely over the years. I'd like to send my Pioneer DV-588A-s to college with my daughter and replace it with a ~$400-$500 BD player. The TV has DVI as the best input and S-Video as the next best choice. The receiver's best input is optical. I've been out of the loop for a while and am astonished at all the new formats and connections available. Your sage advice is most welcome. I still love my Hitachi since I had Greg Loewen calibrate it a number of years ago but am concerned that I will go out and buy something that I can't properly connect.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bedsores* /forum/post/14377982
> 
> 
> The TV has DVI as the best input and S-Video as the next best choice.



I doubt that S-Video is the 2nd best. If your display has a DVI input (yes, that's the best), I'm sure it also has component inputs, which are better than S-Video. You should connect a BD player to your display either via an HDMI/DVI cable or adapter (check out Monoprice for both), or via component cables, and use the optical or analog audio outs directly from the BD player to your receiver. Check out the Blu-Ray Audio Support Comparison Chart Sticky at the top of the Blu-Ray Players Area to see which BD players offer analog audio outs if you go that route.


----------



## bedsores

Thanks Bill P for the quick response. I knew I could count on someone. Yes, display has component...what was I thinking? I assume then that the Sony 350, Panny BD30K or 50K and the LG BH200 would work then? Any favorite here. Thanks for the heads up on the comparison chart.


----------



## cpcat

Does the avr have a 6 channel analog input? If it doesn't then there's no reason to pay for analog outputs on a player. In any case, decent bass management on a BD player's analog outputs is hard to come by anyway at this point so for all practical purposes the only way you can utilize analog effectively is if your avr has multichannel analog inputs AND it can redigitize those inputs for proper bass management.


If you can't use analog, then you'll utilize the optical output on the player for legacy DD and DTS until you upgrade your avr sometime in the future. In that case, it's dealer's choice to some extent, but if you want the fastest and most reliable choice it's the PS3.


----------



## bedsores

"_DENON has developed a wide screen mode with a new design which recreates the effects of the multi surround speakers....the result is 7.1 channel sound taking full advantage of surround back speakers, even with Dolby Pro Logic or Dolby Digital/DTS 5.1channel signals_." I am using a 7.1 set up.

Thanks again for your help. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## mkeller99

Given that I'm eligible for the Panasonic EPP program, is there any reason I shouldn't get either the Panny DMPBD30k or 50k? I can get the 30k for a good bit less than a PS3, and the 50k for a tiny bit more than a PS3. I'm not really a gamer (and don't want to be tempted to buy more stuff if I did buy a PS3), and I don't want to spend a ton to get a high-end player. My other equipment is a Panny 42PX80 tv (I know it's not 1080, but blu ray will certainly look better on it compared with standard DVD 480p output), and a somewhat older receiver that tops out at 5.1 DTS. I don't really have plans to update my audio equipment anytime soon. Given that, is the 50k likely to be worth the extra $120 compared with the 30k?


----------



## steve ans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14377851
> 
> 
> I think you misunderstood. I was saying that sideways is worse. Placing it in a traditional fashion like any other component would be placed is better for heat dissipation.
> 
> 
> Because heat rises, turning the unit on its side decreases the efficiency at which the air vents in the back can get rid of the heat via conduction. The air coming out of the vents towards the "bottom" must travel upwards and mix with the air from the rest of the vents. Additionally, you force radiated heat to travel up the length of the unit and radiate up through the smaller dimension of the unit on its edge instead of taking advantage of the broader radiating surface of the true top of the chassis.



I believe I understand you but could we use the terms horizonal and vertical so that it is clear. At first I wasn't sure what you meant. My PS3s are positioned horizontally. Warm air blows quietly out the right side vent of my 80GB and a slight amount of nearly cool air exits the 40GB version.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bedsores* /forum/post/14378554
> 
> 
> "_DENON has developed a wide screen mode with a new design which recreates the effects of the multi surround speakers....the result is 7.1 channel sound taking full advantage of surround back speakers, even with Dolby Pro Logic or Dolby Digital/DTS 5.1channel signals_." I am using a 7.1 set up.
> 
> Thanks again for your help. It is very much appreciated.



I'm not sure what the question is.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve ans* /forum/post/14378623
> 
> 
> I believe I understand you but could we use the terms horizonal and vertical so that it is clear. At first I wasn't sure what you meant. My PS3s are positioned horizontally. Warm air blows quietly out the right side vent of my 80GB and a slight amount of nearly cool air exits the 40GB version.




Horizontal is the best for heat dissipation.


----------



## bedsores

cpcat,

I guess I didn't understand the six channel analog input part. I have front (L&R), center, surround back/muliti zone (L&R), surround A (L&R) and B (L&R), subwoofer.

Thanks.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bedsores* /forum/post/14379242
> 
> 
> cpcat,
> 
> I guess I didn't understand the six channel analog input part. I have front (L&R), center, surround back/muliti zone (L&R), surround A (L&R) and B (L&R), subwoofer.
> 
> Thanks.



It sounds like you have 7.1 analog inputs. You could use a player with either 5.1 or 7.1 analog outs to take advantage of the advanced audio but with the caveats regarding BM as noted in my previous reply. This means the Denon 3800 (expensive!), Panny BD50, Pio 51, upcoming Sony s550 would be candidates. You'll also get HDMI bitstreaming/multi PCM capability in all of these players for when/if you do upgrade your AVR. Be prepared to deal with longer load times and more sluggish responsiveness even in this current crop of standalone players (compared to what you're used to with DVD).


The other option is to upgrade to an HDMI 1.3 AVR now and go with the PS3, then eventually get a standalone after they've matured further in their functionality.


----------



## bedsores

cpcat,

Thanks for the clarification and recommendations. I knew I came to the right place and appreciate your help.

Tim


----------



## gluvhand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ehiggins* /forum/post/14375029
> 
> 
> I have a HK avr247. It has 2 HDMI inputs. And I have 7 speakers hooked up already in anticipation of my blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> i know the receiver does not decode the HD sound options, so do I need a player that will decode and then send to my receiver or is my receiver capable of receiving a bitstream or lpcm and playing the 7 speaker sound?
> 
> 
> thanks for your help



I have this same combination going and it's been working great.


----------



## nehaber

hey guys

I jsut bought a Samsung 46A650 and a Ps3. I also have a 2.0 music system with Cambridge A. Azur 640 int. amp. I want the 1080p video but I want the audio from my speakers. I am a beginner in this and I am not sure how; so I thought I would ask you guys. Thanks for the help.


----------



## steve ans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nehaber* /forum/post/14381554
> 
> 
> hey guys
> 
> I jsut bought a Samsung 46A650 and a Ps3. I also have a 2.0 music system with Cambridge A. Azur 640 int. amp. I want the 1080p video but I want the audio from my speakers. I am a beginner in this and I am not sure how; so I thought I would ask you guys. Thanks for the help.



Your receiver needs HDMI inputs and one HDMI output to your TV. Your PS3 would then plug into your receiver and the receiver to the TV. Then, sound would come out of your sound system.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nehaber* /forum/post/14381554
> 
> 
> hey guys
> 
> I jsut bought a Samsung 46A650 and a Ps3. I also have a 2.0 music system with Cambridge A. Azur 640 int. amp. I want the 1080p video but I want the audio from my speakers. I am a beginner in this and I am not sure how; so I thought I would ask you guys. Thanks for the help.



Connect the PS3's HDMI output to the TV for video. For 2.0 audio, you can connect analog stereo RCA cables directly to a line input of the amp. Select the highest quality soundtrack option on whatever disc you're playing, and you'll hear a stereo downmix through your amp and speakers.


Read the online PS3 manual for details on how to configure your PS3 for this.

http://manuals.playstation.net/docum...ent/index.html


----------



## budd1e_lee

Does anybody know of a player that will output 1080i over component while also outputting 1080p over HDMI? I know several of the players will do 1080i at the same time over both, or 1080p via HDMI and 480i over component.


----------



## marmot74

Hey Guys,


I am currently in the market for a Blu-Ray player. I have no idea what would work well with my system. This is what I currently have.


HK AVR240 Receiver

Toshiba Regza 52XV540U


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marmot74* /forum/post/14385584
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> I am currently in the market for a Blu-Ray player. I have no idea what would work well with my system. This is what I currently have.
> 
> 
> HK AVR240 Receiver
> 
> Toshiba Regza 52XV540U



With that receiver, if you want to hear the advanced audio from BD you'll have to use the multichannel audio ins, meaning you need a player with multichannel analog audio outputs. I'm not sure if that receiver cvan apply any processing or bass management to the analog MCH inputs; if not you'll need to make sure the player you select has good bass management and speaker setup features.


Without HDMI, your receiver has no other options for HD audio.


There are a couple of extensive threads on the topic of players with MCH analog outs.


If you forgo the HD audio, you can still achieve very satisfying sound using an optical connection from the player to the receiver; you'll hear the "core" DTS or DD 5.1/7/1 audio which your receiver can decode. Any player will provide this functionality.


Your TV will work fine with any BD player.


Personally, I suggest that you don't worry about advanced audio right now, and don't worry about analog outs. IMO that's a legacy feature that will be obsoleted by any receiver upgrade, and receiver upgrades usually arrive soon after BD players, HD DVRs, and other digital video sources start showing up.


So get a PS3 or one of the new Sony models, hook up optical audio to your HK for now, connect the HDMI to your TV, and enjoy the awesomeness.


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkeller99* /forum/post/14378566
> 
> 
> Given that I'm eligible for the Panasonic EPP program, is there any reason I shouldn't get either the Panny DMPBD30k or 50k? I can get the 30k for a good bit less than a PS3, and the 50k for a tiny bit more than a PS3. I'm not really a gamer (and don't want to be tempted to buy more stuff if I did buy a PS3), and I don't want to spend a ton to get a high-end player. My other equipment is a Panny 42PX80 tv (I know it's not 1080, but blu ray will certainly look better on it compared with standard DVD 480p output), and a somewhat older receiver that tops out at 5.1 DTS. I don't really have plans to update my audio equipment anytime soon. Given that, is the 50k likely to be worth the extra $120 compared with the 30k?



If you aren't planning on upgrading your audio system, then yes, the 30K should be just fine. I think the big thing you'll lose is the "Online features" of Blu-Ray disks, but I can't say I find those very useful anyway.


----------



## Patrick 1978

Hello people on this great forum,







wich blu-ray player will fit my needs i am looking for a blu-ray player with a great image from COMPONENT output because my projector is VPL-VW12HT it has no HDMI input so guys any help would be great


----------



## OCNY77

Hi Guys,


I need help as well with purchasing a BD Player. I am finally crossing over from HD DVD. I'm stuck between the BD30, PS3, or BD50. I'm looking for as many bells and whistles as my current system can handle within a reasonable price.


I currently have a Panasonic 58in 1080p Plasma - TH58PZ700U

My receiver is a Denon AVR-2808CI

I also have a Toshiba A35 HD DVD Player, that has pretty good SD upconversion.

All of the above have HDMI 1.3


Thanks


----------



## Pugnax555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OCNY77* /forum/post/14392640
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I need help as well with purchasing a BD Player. I am finally crossing over from HD DVD. I'm stuck between the BD30, PS3, or BD50. I'm looking for as many bells and whistles as my current system can handle within a reasonable price.
> 
> 
> I currently have a Panasonic 58in 1080p Plasma - TH58PZ700U
> 
> My receiver is a Denon AVR-2808CI
> 
> I also have a Toshiba A35 HD DVD Player, that has pretty good SD upconversion.
> 
> All of the above have HDMI 1.3
> 
> 
> Thanks



If it's bells and whistles you want, then you can't beat the PS3. That's as long as you're okay with internal decoding of HD audio. If you're hellbent on bitstreaming, then you'll want to look elsewhere. If you want a standalone, both the BD30 and BD50 look good, depending on what your budget can handle.


----------



## cpcat

The PS3 is (still) the only BD player if you ask me until the standalones mature a little more.


If your current avr/processor lacks at least HDMI multichannel capabilty and neither can it redigitize its multichannel analog inputs for proper bass management, you need to upgrade your avr/processor.


The only reason to get a standalone at this point is if you need analogs because your current avr/processor can redigitize BUT doesn't do at least multi channel PCM over HDMI.


I sound like a broken record.


----------



## Itsdon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OCNY77* /forum/post/14392640
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I need help as well with purchasing a BD Player. I am finally crossing over from HD DVD. I'm stuck between the BD30, PS3, or BD50. I'm looking for as many bells and whistles as my current system can handle within a reasonable price.
> 
> 
> I currently have a Panasonic 58in 1080p Plasma - TH58PZ700U
> 
> My receiver is a Denon AVR-2808CI
> 
> I also have a Toshiba A35 HD DVD Player, that has pretty good SD upconversion.
> 
> All of the above have HDMI 1.3
> 
> 
> Thanks



Considering you are coming from the HD-DVD camp I would highly recommend the LG BH-200 as it will play both HD-DVD and BluRay as well as bitstream the HD codecs to an advanced AV receiver - both things the PS3 cannot do.


It has the hardware to be 2.0 compliant and LG has stated that there will be a firmware release to make it so. They have been very responsive to consumers requests/complaints and have issued several updates this year, one just a few weeks ago! The QDEO upscaling of SD movies is top notch.


It sells for just a few bucks more than the PS3, fits in your AV rack much better and can be controlled by a Harmony remote. Of course it can't play games so if that's important to you just forget everything I just said


----------



## Mitsufan1

Okay my old relic DVD player (Pioneer 414) is dying a slow death, now won't even play Ratatouille and my 3yo is all bent out of shape about itlol I've been putting off getting a new player until the war was over. Currently my TV is the WS-55711 Mitsubishi so I only have component connections at this point and no up converting until I change out the TV to a model w/ HDMI. I do plan on upgrading my TV but that won't happen for a bit and the fact my DVD is failing is the most vital component to replace. Alternatively, should I just go get a cheap progressive scan model? I do have access to reduced cost players but Denon but haven't found if their Blurays are up to snuff so to speak.


Other models I'm looking at:

Pioneer BDP-51FD

Panasonic DMP-BD50


Other models I should look at for $500 or less? I assume the prices will keep coming down as all manufactures are now producing them.


----------



## seggers

You didn't outline what, if any, AVR you've got. If that does HDMI then you're good there, otherwise that's one more item on your list for upgrading.


To be honest, if you're not chomping at the bit for Blu Ray and don't have a deep pocket, I'd go spend a few $$$ on a decent upconverting DVD player and wait for the TV to die before looking at this again. BD players may be a bit more reasonable and disc prices may be a bit more realistic then.


Just my 2p's worth.


Seggers


----------



## mtommy79

Hey guys,


What i have:

Pio PDP-5010FD plasma

Pio VSX-92THX receiver

I got a PS3 already but i want a standalone player so


1. My wife can use that to watch SD DVD & Blu-ray

2. Be able to control with Harmony One remote

3. Supports bitstream output of all advanced audio formats.

Want to see Dolby TrueHD / DTS-HD light up on my receiver









My 2 choices are the Sony BDP-S350 and Pioneer BDP-51FD.

Im open for any other options.


Thanks.


----------



## Mitsufan1

I’ve got a non HDMI AVR the Denon AVR 3300. Why upgrade that when I would just connect the HDMI from the DVD player directly to the TV set, unless I’m missing something that would improve by doing so?


TV isn’t going to die anytime soon.


----------



## danpass

at that price point my personal opinion would be to get a PS3.



otherwise ~$100 should get a decent upconverting player. check out the Best Buy website.


----------



## mbyrnes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danpass* /forum/post/14393915
> 
> 
> at that price point my personal opinion would be to get a PS3.
> 
> 
> 
> otherwise ~$100 should get a decent upconverting player. check out the Best Buy website.



+1


Buying the player is always a good investment, you will have to upgrade sometime. PS3 is a decent upscaling player.


----------



## teachsac

Not having an HDMI imput, there will be no upscaling. With the PS3, he will not be able to take advantage of advanced audio codecs either. Of those choices I would go with the BD50. You will be able to output either 480i or 480p over component for SD DVD. I believe the the 711 acually deinterlaces superbly. It's been a while. You will also get a nice improvement with BDs over SDDVD as the horizontal resolution is 1200. The BD50 will also let you take advantage of Dolby TrueHD and DTS Master using the analog 5.1 connections on the Denon 3300. Should you upgraade later on you'll be set. Until then you will be able to take full advantage of your setup.


S~


----------



## plasmamaniac

I bought the LG BH200 and I just love it as it handles everything I put into it and my wife doesn't have to worry about anything technical. Great Player In My Opinion!!!


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtommy79*  /forum/post/14393594
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> What i have:
> 
> Pio PDP-5010FD plasma
> 
> Pio VSX-92THX receiver
> 
> I got a PS3 already but i want a standalone player so
> 
> 
> 1. My wife can use that to watch SD DVD & Blu-ray
> 
> 2. Be able to control with Harmony One remote
> 
> 3. Supports bitstream output of all advanced audio formats.
> 
> Want to see Dolby TrueHD / DTS-HD light up on my receiver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 choices are the Sony BDP-S350 and Pioneer BDP-51FD.
> 
> Im open for any other options.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Is DVD playback important? If so, the 51fd will provide 480i via HDMI to your Kuro. The s350 will not. If we're talking BD only, then it really comes down to loading times since you'll be bitstreaming. The 51fd SHOULD be faster, but also more $$.


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtommy79* /forum/post/14393594
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> What i have:
> 
> Pio PDP-5010FD plasma
> 
> Pio VSX-92THX receiver
> 
> I got a PS3 already but i want a standalone player so
> 
> 
> 1. My wife can use that to watch SD DVD & Blu-ray
> 
> 2. Be able to control with Harmony One remote
> 
> 3. Supports bitstream output of all advanced audio formats.
> 
> Want to see Dolby TrueHD / DTS-HD light up on my receiver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 choices are the Sony BDP-S350 and Pioneer BDP-51FD.
> 
> Im open for any other options.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Panny BD50 is a popular and solid choice.


-Splints


----------



## tamahome02000

I rented the Good Luck Chuck anamorphic dvd, and it sure looked like HD to me in my upconverting dvd player. Are any american anamorphic dvds 720x576?


----------



## awatson

I'm just starting to shop for a BluRay player and so far what I've read isn't looking very promising. I simply want to play my music CD's, my current DVD movies, and BluRay movies for better picture quality in the future.


I've been reading reports or really long boot times and long delays before the movie starts. Up to 2 minutes? Are you kidding me?


And what's all this stuff about Java and internet connections? Jeez, I just want to watch a movie. DVD previews and menu's are bad enough, now they've added even more complexity to the discs?


Is it too much to ask to pop in a disk and watch my movie by the time I get back to the couch?


I have a new Pioneer 1018 receiver on order, so I need a Bluray player with HDMI output (maybe they all do?).


Is there any player under $400 that loads QUICKLY, can play my old DVD's and music CD's, and is black to match the rest of my audio/video components?


Thanks,


Anthony


----------



## Itsdon

Most BD players can load and play a movie in less than a minute. If I'm going to sit and watch a 2 hour movie, 1 additional minute isn't going to kill me. The PS3 will do all you ask for, if you have a minute to spare that is....


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tamahome02000* /forum/post/14396923
> 
> 
> Are any american anamorphic dvds 720x576?



No. NTSC DVD is maximum 720x480; I also see 704x480 now and then, usually on 4:3 letterboxed titles.


-Bill


----------



## steve ans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awatson* /forum/post/14399052
> 
> 
> I'm just starting to shop for a BluRay player and so far what I've read isn't looking very promising. I simply want to play my music CD's, my current DVD movies, and BluRay movies for better picture quality in the future.
> 
> 
> I've been reading reports or really long boot times and long delays before the movie starts. Up to 2 minutes? Are you kidding me?
> 
> 
> And what's all this stuff about Java and internet connections? Jeez, I just want to watch a movie. DVD previews and menu's are bad enough, now they've added even more complexity to the discs?
> 
> 
> Is it too much to ask to pop in a disk and watch my movie by the time I get back to the couch?
> 
> 
> I have a new Pioneer 1018 receiver on order, so I need a Bluray player with HDMI output (maybe they all do?).
> 
> 
> Is there any player under $400 that loads QUICKLY, can play my old DVD's and music CD's, and is black to match the rest of my audio/video components?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Anthony



The PS3!! it's the fastest loading ( about 10 seconds) and does everything else mentioned.


----------



## altrashstuff

^^ what he said. I'm waiting for the 80gb to come out. It might have newer chip sets/tech that would make it quieter. Purely guessing of course.


PS3 is fast and is wifi capable. So if you have music on your computer, you can stream it without loading a disk.


----------



## alexadams77

Does anyone know what the new PS3 will have in store for us? From what I've heard from by local Brick/Mortar stores is that it is just a 40 gig version with;


- 80 gig HD

- rumble pack controllers

- no backward compatibility with PS2/1 games

- 2 USB ports

- no card reader


Does anyone have other info that's from a better source then sales people?


----------



## altrashstuff

I'm waiting for the final details of the 80gb version as well. If its identical as the 40gb, just double the size, I'll just get the 40gb cause its available now. I don't need rumble, I won't game on this anyway, and I'll use the bluetooth remote.


But if it has a 45nm chip, it might be worth waiting. I want my bd player to be really silent.


----------



## mmiles

The topic says it all!


----------



## sjso395

Help guys. Since HD lost, I had a Xbox add-on of course. i am looking for a Blu-ray player and not to worried about price. But I'm worried about overkill for the system I currently have. I have a Sony 46XBR3 LCD with 1080P but my receiver is a Yamaha HTR 5760 (about 3 years old). I want something that will do a half way decent job in upconverting my old DVD colection. I also have Ethernet run to the rear of my Entertainment center so I can plug in the BD player as needed for updates and on line capabilities. I am a fanatic about pic quality and I always like the latest things. But with my receiver I think I am limited on sound quality unless someone knows something good about this receiver I dont. Anything yall can recommend is appreciated.


I even dont mind waiting a few weeks for the something new like the BD50 or the Sony 550 if its the latest and greatest.


----------



## ca1ore

This is a question best put to the BluRay Players section where you will get many opinions ....


IMO Bluray players are still very immature, so 'best' is a moving target. Although picture quality has been excellent across the players I have seen, playback problems are common (and generally fixed by firmware upgrades, but still a pain) and I think untill profile 2.0 players start to appear in numbers 'best' remains elusive. Additionally, all the players I have seen are slow to load, although this has been getting better.


To my knowledge there is only one hiend player, the Golmund for $16,000, but I have not seen it and do not know anyone who has. I would expect further hiend players to appear eventually, but only once 'profile creep' ends and the format shows better market penetration - maybe 2010?


I plan to look seriously at either the Sony 550 (due in the Fall) or rumored 2.0 players from Pioneer Elite and Denon. Perhaps one of those will be 'best'?


----------



## steve ans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjso395* /forum/post/14406094
> 
> 
> Help guys. Since HD lost, I had a Xbox add-on of course. i am looking for a Blu-ray player and not to worried about price. But I'm worried about overkill for the system I currently have. I have a Sony 46XBR3 LCD with 1080P but my receiver is a Yamaha HTR 5760 (about 3 years old). I want something that will do a half way decent job in upconverting my old DVD colection. I also have Ethernet run to the rear of my Entertainment center so I can plug in the BD player as needed for updates and on line capabilities. I am a fanatic about pic quality and I always like the latest things. But with my receiver I think I am limited on sound quality unless someone knows something good about this receiver I dont. Anything yall can recommend is appreciated.
> 
> 
> I even dont mind waiting a few weeks for the something new like the BD50 or the Sony 550 if its the latest and greatest.



Check sony Style or Best Buy, etc. Sony has a lot of HDMI receivers that are very well priced. My replacement receiver (3 year old home theater was not HDMI) STR-810 (?) is 6.1 to be compatible with my 6.1 home theater has 3 HDMI inputs and one output. It was around $300.


----------



## wnorris

On paper, the Sony S550 coming this fall will be the best BD player to date, as far as completeness (profile 2.0, internal decoding, etc.) is concerned (all feature present, not necessarily by AQ or PQ). The BD50 would be a close second, with the new Pioneers coming in third.


----------



## Tarik

Hi everyone. I was following the format war for a while but I kinda was busy since it was decided that blue ray is the winner and I haven't had a chance to research since then.

I managed to get hold of some cash and now I am looking for a player that could rival the PS3 in terms of picture and audio capability.i.e. play all kinds of audio

What would you recommend for me please? My budget is around $400

Thanks


----------



## cognitive77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexadams77* /forum/post/14402410
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the new PS3 will have in store for us? From what I've heard from by local Brick/Mortar stores is that it is just a 40 gig version with;
> 
> 
> - 80 gig HD
> 
> - rumble pack controllers
> 
> - no backward compatibility with PS2/1 games
> 
> - 2 USB ports
> 
> - no card reader
> 
> 
> Does anyone have other info that's from a better source then sales people?



I've heard the same, which is why I bought the 80GB MGS bundle. I still wanted to be able to play my PS1/PS2 games.


Also, for those worried about the noise the current 80GB put out. The only time I can hear it is when I have my TV off. Can't hear it over my Klipsch reference speakers when I'm watching a movie.


----------



## steve ans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tarik* /forum/post/14406368
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I was following the format war for a while but I kinda was busy since it was decided that blue ray is the winner and I haven't had a chance to research since then.
> 
> I managed to get hold of some cash and now I am looking for a player that could rival the PS3 in terms of picture and audio capability.i.e. play all kinds of audio
> 
> What would you recommend for me please? My budget is around $400
> 
> Thanks



I don't believe there is a rival to the PS3


----------



## altrashstuff

Hey, I just stumbled on this news regarding the new 80gb PS3 coming Sept.

http://news.spong.com/article/15914/..._PlayStation_3 


It looks like the 80gb has more changes to the 40 gb than just the size and rumble controller. If true, great, can't wait. But then again, I'm not sure if I can trust this site.


----------



## Horta

My first concern is the Blu-Ray player. There are so many type and in doing my research they all seem to have one quirk or limitation. I am hoping if I tell you what other equipment I am planning on getting maybe you can point me in the right direction.

This is what I currently have

Marantz SR-9300 THX Ultra2 receiver DDex, DTSes 7.1 140w x 7

Klipsch THX Ultra2 7.1 full system

Panasonic PT-AX100U LCD 2,000 lumens 6,000:1 contrast

Da-Lite High Power 106 screen

Sony DVP-CX777ES 400 disc DVD changer 480p Component out

DirecTv HD DVR DTVHR20 HDMI 1080i w/2tb external hard Drive


Here is the equipment I will be buying

Onkyo TX-SR806 THX Ultra2 Plus receiver DDHD DTS HD

Possibly an outboard amp 200 x 7 or more(looking at Sunfire)

Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 1080 UB 1,600 lns 50,000:1 cntrst HDMI 1.3
Now what Blu-Ray player? Budget under $1,000

*I obvious want the best in picture and the best in audio/ I want the Receiver to do all the Audio processing.*










Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## tchao

Receiver: Harman Kardo AVR 347 (7 spkers and 1 sub setup)

TV: toshiba Projection 50in HDTV (i think 1080i)


Thanks


----------



## gluvhand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tchao* /forum/post/14416555
> 
> 
> Receiver: Harman Kardo AVR 347
> 
> TV: toshiba Projection 50in HDTV (i think 1080i)
> 
> 
> Thanks



I have a 247 and a PS3 and they get along great.


----------



## T.Wells

Hello,


Any players out there now that can do the vertical stretch? I am specifically asking this as I have a CIH set-up.


Thanks,

T.Wells


----------



## Iguana Grande

I would appreaciate it if someone on this forum could give me a list of confirmed units that will operate concurrenty with HDMI to my Pio 6020 and via digital optical to my Parasound Controller. Thanks.


----------



## milou6

I'm torn as well. And Panasonic is rumored to be putting out a DMP-BD55 for the holidays, which may solve your needs (the BD50 is only 5.1 analog and is not the best best SD player from what I've read).


Arg! Not enough posts to give you urls! Anyway, review is on cnet and BD55 rumor is on formatwarcentral.


----------



## grubster

Hi, help me pick a blu-Ray Player:

TV: Pioneer pdp-5010FD 1080p

AVR: Denon 2808CI


Blu-Ray: Looking to get something under 400, so was leaning on the Sony S350. i don't understand Loss-Less Sound. Will I get it using my Denon via HDMI? Do I do bitstream or PCM, that confuses me? Who is decoding the sound for this, Blu-Ray or Denon? I don't understand this whole thing using the analog out, I figured that would only be for older receivers. If I get a Sony Playstation, my understanding is I cannot get all the new sound formats? What am I missing by not getting a high end player like a Sony ES, Denon or Pioneer Elite Player. Will I see a noticeably better picture?


Thanks!


----------



## Deckman37

Oh man, you leave AVS for a while and the world passes you by! I have an aging yet still very much working and reliable Sharp XV-Z10000 720P DLP projector (DVI, no HDMI). I've been using an upconverting standard def DVD player with it since new. Since I have a spare lamp that cost about $400 sitting in storage still, I'm keeping the PJ for a while.


That said, since I can't utilize 1080P, what would you get?


----------



## Alan G.

For those still confused about blu-ray players connected to receivers without HDMI inputs, I found this to be useful:

http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=17648


----------



## msarp

IS their any Blu-ray player that out performs my PS3 that is a considerable upgrade? I know with the PS3`s update capabilities makes it a hard to beat Blu-ray player. I am just considering a upgrade to maybe the Panny 35-55 players when they come out.

Your thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## Mikey Palmice

Is the PS3 considered a very good Blu Ray player? I am considering getting one, primarily for it Blu Ray player functionality. And I can't see spending 400 on a stand alone player, when I can get one that plays games.


How cheap are these blu ray players going to get by the end of the year, and is the PS3 going to price drop before end of the year?


----------



## eddy_winds




> Quote:
> is the PS3 going to price drop before end of the year?



80GB w/o BC

=$399.99


----------



## josephmckinney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *msarp* /forum/post/14424803
> 
> 
> IS their any Blu-ray player that out performs my PS3 that is a considerable upgrade? I know with the PS3`s update capabilities makes it a hard to beat Blu-ray player. I am just considering a upgrade to maybe the Panny 35-55 players when they come out.
> 
> Your thoughts would be appreciated



Is there anything that you feel you're missing from your setup or the PS3 as a player?


----------



## Mikey Palmice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddy_winds* /forum/post/14426009
> 
> 
> 80gb w/o bc
> 
> =$399.99




bc?


----------



## Bob Pariseau

BC = Backwards Compatible game play -- the ability to play games older than PS3 games, e.g., PS2 games.

--Bob


----------



## Zues




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikey Palmice* /forum/post/14425985
> 
> 
> Is the PS3 considered a very good Blu Ray player? I am considering getting one, primarily for it Blu Ray player functionality. And I can't see spending 400 on a stand alone player, when I can get one that plays games.




Most of the new crop of blu-ray players with HQV processing will easily best the ps3, especially at upconverting sd dvd. Maybe blueray movies won't be as noticeable. You also get noise reduction and other settings depending on the player.


----------



## jayhawk785

Well, I posted a couple days ago for the first time after lurking for 2 years... and apparently, my post was so powerful it destroyed the database and all data in it, wiping out my original post.


Anyway, So--here's what I need... A blu-ray player by this weekend since I sold my s300.


> 92txh Pioneer Elite

> Sony SXRD 60 XBR2

> 7.1 using various paradigm and NHT surrounds/ Velodyne DD12


So, SQ is a big deal for me, and I'll end up getting something flat and pretty to replace my Sony by the end of the year. Knowing that--


> must bitstream all audio formats

> 480i for DVD's isn't a huge deal, but upconverting would be nice if it didn't look terrible.

> rack fitting, no ps3's


I know all players have issues--so knowing what I have and looking for--what are my best options south of 700$USD?


Thanks!


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk785* /forum/post/14428098
> 
> 
> Well, I posted a couple days ago for the first time after lurking for 2 years... and apparently, my post was so powerful it destroyed the database and all data in it, wiping out my original post.
> 
> 
> Anyway, So--here's what I need... A blu-ray player by this weekend since I sold my s300.
> 
> 
> > 92txh Pioneer Elite
> 
> > Sony SXRD 60 XBR2
> 
> > 7.1 using various paradigm and NHT surrounds/ Velodyne DD12
> 
> 
> So, SQ is a big deal for me, and I'll end up getting something flat and pretty to replace my Sony by the end of the year. Knowing that--
> 
> 
> > must bitstream all audio formats
> 
> > 480i for DVD's isn't a huge deal, but upconverting would be nice if it didn't look terrible.
> 
> > rack fitting, no ps3's
> 
> 
> I know all players have issues--so knowing what I have and looking for--what are my best options south of 700$USD?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Wow, that's a lot of anti-ps3 sentiment in there. I would say that the ps3 is a lot better than most would think, but that is besides the point.


If bitstreaming is your requirement, the Panny BD50 would be my first choice. If you got bucks to spend go for the Pioneer 95FD or Denon 3808. All of them can bitstream 7.1 audio. The Pioneer and Denon would probably have better DVD performance, but the BD50 isn't all that bad of an upconverter in the test pics I've seen. It's just not great.


-Splints


----------



## jayhawk785

Hey Splints, thanks for the reply...


I already have a ps3 - i love it, just dont need another one










There are so many posts about issues with panny and samsung that i worry about buying and getting a buggy one. Not so much with the bd50--and I guess most kinks are worked out of the 30.


I was leaning toward the sony 350 or the pioneer 05fd? non-elite version. I'm unsure of difference (for 200$) other than the controls and the name on the front of the pioneers. I haven't really looked all that close though.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk785* /forum/post/14435575
> 
> 
> I was leaning toward the sony 350 or the pioneer 05fd? non-elite version.



The less expensive, non-elite version is the 51 (the 05 is the more expensive Elite).


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk785* /forum/post/14435575
> 
> 
> Hey Splints, thanks for the reply...
> 
> 
> I already have a ps3 - i love it, just dont need another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many posts about issues with panny and samsung that i worry about buying and getting a buggy one. Not so much with the bd50--and I guess most kinks are worked out of the 30.
> 
> 
> I was leaning toward the sony 350 or the pioneer 05fd? non-elite version. I'm unsure of difference (for 200$) other than the controls and the name on the front of the pioneers. I haven't really looked all that close though.



If you don't need Profile 2.0/BD-Live, the Panny BD30 is a well established player, but with the recent news of the BD35 and BD55, it may be worth waiting to find out if those will be a better choice or if they may push the bd30/bd50 down in price.


-Splints


----------



## ratbones

Friend of mine has a Panasonic DMP-BD10AK for $200. I am looking into the ps3 but my AV receiver isn't hdmi so I'll be going the analog route.


Is the Panasonic a good bd player vs. PS3?


----------



## Deckman37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deckman37* /forum/post/14423941
> 
> 
> Oh man, you leave AVS for a while and the world passes you by! I have an aging yet still very much working and reliable Sharp XV-Z10000 720P DLP projector (DVI, no HDMI). I've been using an upconverting standard def DVD player with it since new. Since I have a spare lamp that cost about $400 sitting in storage still, I'm keeping the PJ for a while.
> 
> 
> That said, since I can't utilize 1080P, what would you get?



You leave for a while and the love goes with it I guess. Maybe I picked the wrong forum for my question.


----------



## rr330i

deckman37, does your reciever have hdmi in?

I'm not sure about compatability of certain bd players and DVI.


----------



## allargon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Horta* /forum/post/14415322
> 
> 
> My first concern is the Blu-Ray player. There are so many type and in doing my research they all seem to have one quirk or limitation. I am hoping if I tell you what other equipment I am planning on getting maybe you can point me in the right direction.
> 
> This is what I currently have
> 
> Marantz SR-9300 THX Ultra2 receiver DDex, DTSes 7.1 140w x 7
> 
> Klipsch THX Ultra2 7.1 full system
> 
> Panasonic PT-AX100U LCD 2,000 lumens 6,000:1 contrast
> 
> Da-Lite High Power 106” screen
> 
> Sony DVP-CX777ES 400 disc DVD changer 480p Component out
> 
> DirecTv HD DVR DTVHR20 HDMI 1080i w/2tb external hard Drive
> 
> 
> Here is the equipment I will be buying
> 
> Onkyo TX-SR806 THX Ultra2 Plus receiver DDHD DTS HD
> 
> Possibly an outboard amp 200 x 7 or more…(looking at Sunfire)
> 
> Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 1080 UB 1,600 lns 50,000:1 cntrst HDMI 1.3
> Now what Blu-Ray player? Budget under $1,000
> 
> *I obvious want the best in picture and the best in audio/ I want the Receiver to do all the Audio processing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help.



As much as people talk about me for dissing the PS3, if your receiver applies audio processing to LPCM, then why not get a PS3? You said processing not decoding, so a PS3 actually could work for you.


On the Profile 2.0 front


you have the PS3 (cannot bitstream but internally decodes, plays games, some versions play SACD's, serves as multimedia extender playing DivX, WMV, MP3, etc.)

the Samsung BD-P1500 (bitstreams but does not internally decode DTS-HD MA)

the Panasonic DMP-BD50 (internally decodes everything, bitstreams, 5.1 analog outs, profile 2.0 out of the box, crap upconversion)

the LG BH200 (bitstreams for DTS-HD, can internally decode DD+ & Dolby TrueHD, great upconversion, plays HD DVD's, region free playback SD DVD playback and easily switches to various Blu-Ray regions for effective region free playback)

the Sony BD-350 (bitstreams)


on the profile 1.1 front


the Funai clones (bitstreams and are cheap)

the Sammy BD-UP5k (bitstreams for DTS-HD, internally decodes DD+ & Dolby TrueHD, plays HD DVD's, stellar upconversion and PQ via the Reon)

the two Denons (the expensive one has the Realta)

the Panny DMP-BD30 (bitstreams but internally decodes neither lossless codec, crap upconversion)

the Pioneer BDP-05HD? (internally decodes everything w/ 7.1 analog outs, bitstreams if you want it do, reportedly has killer PQ and good upconversion)


----------



## kevinvb11

New guy here to the BluRay scene. I've owned a Denon AVR 4800 for the last 8 years and it has been rock solid; I love it! I want to keep this simple. I'm happy with 5.1 surround, but might upgrade in the future as I learn more about 7.1 DD-tru and the DTS+.


I don't mind spending more for a player if the picture quality justifies it. I have two screens which do 1080p and that is my main focus.


I'm leaning towards a Denon player based on brand loyalty, but overall I want the best player to fit my current 5.1 system needs.


I also don't know much about the 1.0 1.1 and 2.0 BD profiles and would like to be able to play any disks available both today and tomorrow.


The sony 550 seams nice as well as the panny bd50. If the Denon 2500 is somewhat future proof, I wold love to own that player so long as it's picture quality justifies the cost.


Without getting into tones of details..... which player for


----------



## Ridewithme38

You just came upon some money....christmas,birthday,great aunt passed away what ever...The next day you find out your completely deaf(just so we can get the sound processing out of the way)


What Blu-ray player would you buy? Which one has the very best PQ?


Is it better to buy a Dedicated DVD scaler/video scaler or will the Blu-ray player with the best blu-ray PQ give you the best upconverted PQ also?


I don't care about audio that much a live in a small apt. with thin walls...so that makes PQ SOO much more important to me


----------



## steven975

That would have to be the good denon with the Realta. That'll do BD and DVD well.


If there was a second it would be the PS3 IMO.


----------



## Ridewithme38

So the Denon DVD-3800BDCI Is the player with the BEST PQ on both Blu-rays & upconverted DVDS?


----------



## synovia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steven975* /forum/post/14449498
> 
> 
> That would have to be the good denon with the Realta. That'll do BD and DVD well.
> 
> 
> If there was a second it would be the PS3 IMO.



Theres not a whole lot of processing going on, and honestly, if you double blind a pair of bluray players, I doubt any of us could tell the difference (playing blu-ray).



DVD upscaling on the other hand, there are some serious differences. The PS3 does a damn good job, IMO, and its gotten better as the firmwares have been increased.


----------



## steve ans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *synovia* /forum/post/14450945
> 
> 
> Theres not a whole lot of processing going on, and honestly, if you double blind a pair of bluray players, I doubt any of us could tell the difference (playing blu-ray).
> 
> 
> 
> DVD upscaling on the other hand, there are some serious differences. The PS3 does a damn good job, IMO, and its gotten better as the firmwares have been increased.



Agreed! _Batman Begins_ on the PS3 is wonderful and the 2.0 extras work flawlessly.


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ridewithme38* /forum/post/14450441
> 
> 
> So the Denon DVD-3800BDCI Is the player with the BEST PQ on both Blu-rays & upconverted DVDS?



Yes. It's the Realta HQV that you want if excellent PQ is mandatory and price isn't a problem. The Marantz also has this chip.


----------



## Adam-x

I have a question... I'm considering an outboard video processor that uses the HQV Realta (the mythical Gefen HD unit







). If I ultimately do end up with that, would it bypass the need for amazing upconversion in the player? I know it sounds like an obvious question, but I'm trying to weigh the options of whether to buy a player with great Blu-ray and SD DVD playback now, or get a not-so-great one, and pray that the VP can fix any issues later.


My current setup is a Bravia KDL-V3000 and Denon AVR-487 (receiving audio via optical from my DVR and HD-A30). Video sources are HDMI straight to the TV.


Any thoughts on what would work best? Is there an obvious logical choice that I'm missing? Like another poster said before, PQ is way more important to me than audio as I rent, and the audio I get from the Denon now is great for my space (any more and I'd get complaints from the neighbors







).


Thanks!


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adam-x* /forum/post/14457846
> 
> 
> I'm considering an outboard video processor that uses the HQV Realta (the mythical Gefen HD unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). If I ultimately do end up with that, would it bypass the need for amazing upconversion in the player?



You are correct. The processor would be better for upscaling than any BD player south of the $2500 Denon. You should take a look at the new Pioneer 51 since it is the only 3rd generation BD player (excluding its big brother the Elite 05) with Source Direct so you can send an unprocessed 480i signal for SD DVDs to the video processor, and let the processor do the work.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adam-x* /forum/post/14457846
> 
> 
> I have a question... I'm considering an outboard video processor that uses the HQV Realta (the mythical Gefen HD unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Thanks!



FYI you should also consider the DVDO Edge. It's in beta testing now.


----------



## Cajun_Mike

What is the best player for me if I own an Integra 9.8 pre/pro with all its decoding capability?


I was going to buy one of the new Pioneer's but it seems as though they are having issues.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cajun_Mike* /forum/post/14459845
> 
> 
> What is the best player for me if I own an Integra 9.8 pre/pro with all its decoding capability?
> 
> 
> I was going to buy one of the new Pioneer's but it seems as though they are having issues.



The PS3.


----------



## Adam-x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14459248
> 
> 
> FYI you should also consider the DVDO Edge. It's in beta testing now.



Heheh, I am actually







. I posted about that in the VP forum... didn't want to veer too off-topic here. The way it sounds, they'll both be available around the same time, so I'm curious about which will work better (I'm really intrigued with the HQV Realta and what it can do for _all_ my sources, not just blu-ray).


Thanks!


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cajun_Mike* /forum/post/14459845
> 
> 
> What is the best player for me if I own an Integra 9.8 pre/pro with all its decoding capability?
> 
> 
> I was going to buy one of the new Pioneer's but it seems as though they are having issues.



All these players seem to have issues when released. Pioneer has historically done a great job fixing issues with firmware updates.


----------



## cpcat

That will be when standalones have arrived, when we no longer think it's "normal" to have to deal with beta level performance.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14461856
> 
> 
> That will be when standalones have arrived, when we no longer think it's "normal" to have to deal with beta level performance.



The PS3 had issues at the time of release as well. The PS3 is a great player and a great value, but it's not the "best" for everyone.


----------



## cpcat

The ps3 has the most reliable and fastest performance NOW.


PQ differences are possible I suppose, but I'd question anyone's ability to distinguish a difference in blue ray playback in a blind test. I sure don't see any difference b/w the ps3 and the bdp-s300. Are you saying that the pio player has better pq even than other standalones or are you singling out the ps3 as having inferior pq?


Edit: Sorry, the second paragraph in my reply was based on your initial post referring to claims for better PQ on the Pio player with BD playback. I guess your response to it is therefore optional.


----------



## helpme please

Hello all,


Please give me some advice. I have the following components:


Pioneer fd5010 - HDTV

Pioneer Elite vsx-01thx

Blu Ray - ??? which one to buy (purchased the sony BDPS500 yesterday but box still sealed)


I want the best bang for my buck, full HD video and HD audio from blu ray disks and the best video and audio when playing regular DVD's or watching non-HD TV. Everything will be hooked up via HDMI and set up properly. I am stuck on choosing the best components


I just purchased the receiver and am not sure if it supports both PCM and bitstream (I may not even be asking that properly since I am a novice to this). Based on what I have learned not all players send the signal the same way some are PCM and some are bitstream. Is that ok if the receiver does the audio work? Does the receiver I purchased do the audio work if the blu ray player doesn't support both?


I also read that a new generation of blu ray players is coming in fall. Something about BD and internet connecting....Should I wait to purchase a player and just buy a PS3 now for games and Blu Ray?


What about the receiver? Good Choice?


I really appreciate any feedback, but please keep it simple for me.....I have spent hours reading your threads and reviews and just need some straight answers.


Thanks


----------



## Brandon B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cajun_Mike* /forum/post/14459845
> 
> 
> What is the best player for me if I own an Integra 9.8 pre/pro with all its decoding capability?
> 
> 
> I was going to buy one of the new Pioneer's but it seems as though they are having issues.



I have the Onkyo Pro 885, same unit basically. PS3 works quite nicely with it. Obviously, the PS3 is doing all the next gen sound format decoding, not the pre/pro, but a non BD related benefit is the bit shaping the PS3 does with redbook CDs over HDMI into this unit is pretty nice. Don't know what you are using for a source for CDs, but if you can compare it to a PS3, that might convince you.


No complaints on it as a BD/upscaled DVD player. Watching on a 120" screen. And as others have noted, it is very fast and responsive at startup and for remote commands.


BB


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14462155
> 
> 
> The ps3 has the most reliable and fastest performance NOW.
> 
> 
> PQ differences are possible I suppose, but I'd question anyone's ability to distinguish a difference in blue ray playback in a blind test. I sure don't see any difference b/w the ps3 and the bdp-s300. Are you saying that the pio player has better pq even than other standalones or are you singling out the ps3 as having inferior pq?



People have been very impressed with the Pio PQ, compared with both the PS3 and other stand-alones. Differences in PQ are definitely subtle, not major. And yes, there have been some issues, as there were with all other new BD player releases. My major point is that one player is not the "best" for all. The PS3 is definitely the fastest, but IMO does not give the best PQ today. Check out thebland's new thread on problems with all players, including the PS3 (none is perfect, including the $2500 Denon).


That being said, IMO the Pio is an excellent choice for those looking for a BD player who can use a top-notch external scaler or a display that does outstanding upconversion for SD DVDs due to the Source Direct option, not to mention great flexibility adjusting PQ. And the BD PQ (and audio) seems to be especially impressive.


----------



## cpcat

Source Direct is certainly an excellent feature. It's a shame the new Sonys no longer offer it (although they do 480i HDMI it requires manually enabling it).


The DVDO Edge and VP50pro external processors have a feature called "PReP" which is advertised to take a 480p output and reinterlace it back to 480i before processing the signal.


----------



## Pugnax555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14463235
> 
> 
> The DVDO Edge and VP50pro external processors have a feature called "PReP" which is advertised to take a 480p output and reinterlace it back to 480i before processing the signal.



I've seen mention of the PReP technology before, but admittedly have never really looked into it. Any quick thoughts on how well it works?


----------



## cpcat

I'm unable to say currently but at least one notorious VP50pro owner says it works very well.









http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post12932354


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *helpme please* /forum/post/14462631
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> 
> Please give me some advice. I have the following components:
> 
> 
> Pioneer fd5010 - HDTV
> 
> Pioneer Elite vsx-01thx
> 
> Blu Ray - ??? which one to buy (purchased the sony BDPS500 yesterday but box still sealed)
> 
> 
> I want the best bang for my buck, full HD video and HD audio from blu ray disks and the best video and audio when playing regular DVD's or watching non-HD TV. Everything will be hooked up via HDMI and set up properly. I am stuck on choosing the best components
> 
> 
> I just purchased the receiver and am not sure if it supports both PCM and bitstream (I may not even be asking that properly since I am a novice to this). Based on what I have learned not all players send the signal the same way some are PCM and some are bitstream. Is that ok if the receiver does the audio work? Does the receiver I purchased do the audio work if the blu ray player doesn't support both?
> 
> 
> I also read that a new generation of blu ray players is coming in fall. Something about BD and internet connecting....Should I wait to purchase a player and just buy a PS3 now for games and Blu Ray?
> 
> 
> What about the receiver? Good Choice?
> 
> 
> I really appreciate any feedback, but please keep it simple for me.....I have spent hours reading your threads and reviews and just need some straight answers.
> 
> 
> Thanks



That AVR will do both HDMI multichannel PCM as well as bitstream decoding so your options are wide open. The PS3 would be the best "bang for the buck" hands down IMO and you'll be set while the standalones mature. The PS3 can't be beat for speed and consistent performance and will decode all formats internally to multichannel PCM. Additionally, the upconversion for SD DVD isn't half bad.


OTOH, the Pio 51/05 standalones are very nice and likely will improve functionally as the kinks are worked out with firmware updates over time. The Pios will bitstream everything (as well as decode everything with future firmware updates to enable DTS-MA) so you'd be able to choose either method.


The Sony s350 seems a decent performer and will bitstream everything for you.


Any of the above choices I think you'd be fine with.


Personally, I use the Integra DTC-9.8 which also allows the choice b/w multichannel PCM and bitstream and I've chosen the PS3 for now.


----------



## Cajun_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14459912
> 
> 
> The PS3.



Sorry, I'm a hometheater snob and I have no desire to use a gaming device as my bluray player. I need a stand alone player for my rack and I'm not interested in that loud fan either.


Next...


----------



## Pugnax555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cajun_Mike* /forum/post/14472587
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm a hometheater snob and I have no desire to use a gaming device as my bluray player. I need a stand alone player for my rack and I'm not interested in that loud fan either.
> 
> 
> Next...



It's truly a shame that you can't see the forest for the trees and realize that the PS3 is really more of a media player that also happens to play games. And the latest iterations have been incredibly quiet. But if you wanna let your prejudices guide you, that's your call....


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cajun_Mike* /forum/post/14472587
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm a hometheater snob and I have no desire to use a gaming device as my bluray player. I need a stand alone player for my rack and I'm not interested in that loud fan either.
> 
> 
> Next...



I guess you have no desire to actually have a good home theater. The whole purpose of a home theater is quality audio and video and yet people will sacrifice those for a label on a box.


----------



## Deckman37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/14446024
> 
> 
> deckman37, does your reciever have hdmi in?
> 
> I'm not sure about compatability of certain bd players and DVI.



Thanks for the reply and help. I have a Pioneer VSX-1015TX with no HDMI in.


----------



## D Alchemist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay_Davis* /forum/post/14477303
> 
> 
> I guess you have no desire to actually have a good home theater. The whole purpose of a home theater is quality audio and video and yet people will sacrifice those for a label on a box.



Oh, we are a might short sighted. Firstly, most of the movies any movie buff watches (as opposed to a technology dork who rents/buys by format) are still regular DVDs. E.g. Netflix has 100K DVDs, 0.9K BLU-RAY titles currently. The PS3 SUCKS at upconversion and/or 480i/p output versus sub $200 Oppo unit. Also, for those of us with families and babysitters, who have gone to great pains to program a universal remote to make system operation immediately intuitive, the PS3 requires a lame work-around the BT remote and STILL no IR control of on/off. E.g. the home screen on my remote has two buttons: "watch DVD" and "watch satellite". Not feasible with a PS3. The PS3 has gotten quieter, but it still generates a ton of heat. Forget about a passively-ventilated cabinet with a PS3. I used to sell & install high-end systems. I would never even consider installing a PS3 as a primary Blu-Ray player, let alone a DVD player.


So, for single enthusiasts on a budget who like to tweak and are the ones "at the Con" almost always, a PS3 supplemented by an Oppo makes a lot of sense. For others, not so much.


From the DVD Benchmark tests:

"It is a shame that Sony put so much work into the PlayStation 3 in some areas but not in DVD playback. The lack of a film mode for de-interlacing and no support for upscaling are rare in progressive scan DVD players these days. While I would still recommend it as a Blu-ray player, anyone considering adding the PS3 to their home theater rack should probably keep their standard DVD player as well."


For OP, get the LG BH200 that plays everything and does a good job of it, if not the absolute best at any of it. IMHO.


----------



## Brandon B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cajun_Mike* /forum/post/14472587
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm a hometheater snob and I have no desire to use a gaming device as my bluray player. I need a stand alone player for my rack and I'm not interested in that loud fan either.
> 
> 
> Next...


 http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-....html?hhTest=1


----------



## snookalo

WOW Alchemist, pulling out some old test to prove a point huh? Really, get some new data before you decide to quote it. I'm not saying the PS3 is #1, but your quote you're using to back up your statement is horrible. The PS3 was upgraded to upscale DVD's, while it may not be the best it really does date the "DVD Benchmark Test" you offered up.


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D Alchemist* /forum/post/14479545
> 
> 
> Oh, we are a might short sighted. Firstly, most of the movies any movie buff watches (as opposed to a technology dork who rents/buys by format) are still regular DVDs. E.g. Netflix has 100K DVDs, 0.9K BLU-RAY titles currently. The PS3 SUCKS at upconversion and/or 480i/p output versus sub $200 Oppo unit. Also, for those of us with families and babysitters, who have gone to great pains to program a universal remote to make system operation immediately intuitive, the PS3 requires a lame work-around the BT remote and STILL no IR control of on/off. E.g. the home screen on my remote has two buttons: "watch DVD" and "watch satellite". Not feasible with a PS3. The PS3 has gotten quieter, but it still generates a ton of heat. Forget about a passively-ventilated cabinet with a PS3. I used to sell & install high-end systems. I would never even consider installing a PS3 as a primary Blu-Ray player, let alone a DVD player.
> 
> 
> So, for single enthusiasts on a budget who like to tweak and are the ones "at the Con" almost always, a PS3 supplemented by an Oppo makes a lot of sense. For others, not so much.
> 
> 
> From the DVD Benchmark tests:
> 
> "It is a shame that Sony put so much work into the PlayStation 3 in some areas but not in DVD playback. The lack of a film mode for de-interlacing and no support for upscaling are rare in progressive scan DVD players these days. While I would still recommend it as a Blu-ray player, anyone considering adding the PS3 to their home theater rack should probably keep their standard DVD player as well."
> 
> 
> For OP, get the LG BH200 that plays everything and does a good job of it, if not the absolute best at any of it. IMHO.



Try basing your opinion on information that's not over a year old. Sony has long since upgraded the software in the PS3 and the upscaling is VERY good. If you want to get better, than get an external processor or a high end receiver with one of the better processors. As far as heat goes, it generates less heat than my receiver, which is not going to be uncommon with many new higher end receivers, so anything enclosed without active cooling is not going to work anyway.


So that leaves us with the remote. Since you have to physically put disks in and take them out, does it really matter that you can't power it off and on via IR? Besides, with Bluetooth I don't need line of sight to the controller, which I find much more convenient. I was spoiled by my old Sony SAT receivers which were RF controlled. I wish nothing was IR.


----------



## prowrest

Ok guys here is my set up: Definitive technology bp 2002 mains

Definitive technology clr 2002 center

Definitive technology bp6 surrounds

recevier is denon 988


Im looking for something in the 600.00 price range that can bitstream ddtrue hd, dts ma, and lossless.


What do you guys think about the sammy 1500 or the sammy 5000? I need one now so i cant wait for the newer gen sonys to come out.


So guys please help me decide which i should go for.


----------



## Ruined

Pioneer BDP-51FD is the Blu-ray player to beat for top A/V quality, and it is $599.


----------



## lrstevens421

Personally I would look at the Panasonic BD50. Very reliable player, manufacturer is proactive with firmware updates, profile 2.0, bitstreams and decodes everything.


----------



## thisbenjamin

edit: nevermind, missed your bitstream requirement.


seriously thou, take the ps3 for a trial and a/b it with bitstream output to your 988.


----------



## lrstevens421

As great as the PS3 is, the OP says he needs a player that bitstreams.


----------



## ti-triodes

Another vote for the Panny BD-50.


----------



## gsearles

I like what I've heard about the new Sony players - S350 and S550.


Greg


----------



## allargon

If you need/want good upconversion, go with the LG BH200, the Sammy BD-UP5k or the Pioneer BDP-51FD.


If you need profile 2.0 now, go with the Panny DMP-BD50. If you can wait for a firmware update, then you also have the choices of the LG BH200, the Sammy BD-P1500 and the Sony BDP-S350. AFAIK, no one outside of Samsung is sure whether or not Samsung will make the BD-UP5K profile 2.0 complaint.


If you want region free playback without having to crack open the case, your only choice is the LG BH200.


----------



## maxdog03




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prowrest* /forum/post/14487410
> 
> 
> Ok guys here is my set up: Definitive technology bp 2002 mains
> 
> Definitive technology clr 2002 center
> 
> Definitive technology bp6 surrounds
> 
> recevier is denon 988
> 
> 
> Im looking for something in the 600.00 price range that can bitstream ddtrue hd, dts ma, and lossless.
> 
> 
> What do you guys think about the sammy 1500 or the sammy 5000? I need one now so i cant wait for the newer gen sonys to come out.
> 
> 
> So guys please help me decide which i should go for.



Any particular reason you need to bitstream the audio?


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ruined* /forum/post/14487424
> 
> 
> Pioneer BDP-51FD is the Blu-ray player to beat for top A/V quality, and it is $599.



I was in the same boat, this is what I chose. One major feature, it has source direct. I know shortly I will have an external VP and even more down the road I will have a front projector setup. Source Direct will come in very handy.


----------



## gluvhand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxdog03* /forum/post/14487887
> 
> 
> Any particular reason you need to bitstream the audio?



The LIGHTS man! The LIGHTS!


----------



## prowrest

hehe the lights is right my man. Panny bd50 it is then.


----------



## vdharani

Hi,


I hope this is the right place to post this question.


I have Marantz SR8002 receiver and Klipsch RF-62 speakers (5.1). I also have Pioneer DV-410V-K DVD Player.


Now I am looking for a Blu-Ray player. Here are my requirements:


- Must have bitstream facility for all audio formats (TrueHD, DTS-HD, Dolby Digital, DTS, etc etc), since I want to make use of Marantz' capabilities.

- Good video quality

- price around $400+ (so that if needed I can buy another after some 3 years)


Can someone suggest a good player? I was thinking of Samsung BD-P1500 or Panasonic (dont know the model).


Any help appreciated.


Thanks

dharani


----------



## steven975

I'd go with panasonic before I'd go with Samsung. Let's just say that Samsung has had consistent "misses" with Blu-Ray.


The panasonic model is the BD30 or BD50...either will do.


One other thing you might want to consider is DVD upscaling. While all BD players do it, most are not that good at it (basically as good as a $50 DVD upscaling player). For a player that will have world-class upscaling and meet all your requirements, you're in the $2000 area.


----------



## Jeremy112

Hey everyone,


My first time posting in this thread, and you guessed it, I have the blu-ray blues! I am going to be purchasing a mid-level Blu Ray player, and I have a couple that I am interested in. I preffer to stick with the brands that have worked best for me (doesnt everyone?), so if anyone can help me decide between these 2 below that would be great!:


First, the Sony BDP-S500 Blu Ray player for $600 MSRP (Wont be paying that if I can help it)


Second the Pioneer Elite BDP-05FD


There is no way I can afford anything higher than that, especially for something I dont even have any movies for yet.


These are the 2 I have chosen out of the lot that are available.


I am kind of leaning towards the Sony because I have a sony projector and DVD Player, but I also am going toward the Pioneer because I have a Pioneer receiver, and soon to be 301 disc player.


Both brands have never given me a hard time when I use them, no new glitches, no breakdowns, etc.... (most likely been lucky!)


I didnt choose LG, Panny, Sammy, or anyone else, due to the fact that aside from my personal opinion on those 3 brands, I dont have anything else of those brands.


You have to admit, a rack looks better with matching components!


So to sum it up and stop babbling, what one of the 2 is the better buy, the prices are different but at the moment that is not an issue. So please stick to the pure facts, and keep the fiction out of it :d


Any info appriciated guys! Thx!


----------



## TRT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JLS24* /forum/post/12684016
> 
> 
> Well I didnt really care who won this war in the first place I had a 50/50 chance and guessed wrong. I dont think HDdvd can recover from this. So Im here asking for help on a mid level Blu-Ray player. I would like to have one with the following.
> 
> 
> True HD decoding bitstream
> 
> A Excellent upscaler for SDDVD's
> 
> 1080p
> 
> 
> I have a Toshiba XA2 so something that might be comparable to that would be great.
> 
> 
> Here is my equipment:
> 
> 
> Pioneer 5080HD
> 
> Onkyo tx-sr805
> 
> 
> Hopefully looking around the $500 range. I really dont want a PS3 but if that is the best choice Ill go with that. Thanks for any help.



Right now it's the Sony PS3. If you wait a few months, it will be the Sony BDP-S550 (no SACD support).


----------



## Jeremy112




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TRT* /forum/post/14490639
> 
> 
> Right now it's the Sony PS3. If you wait a few months, it will be the Sony BDP-S550 (no SACD support).





I agree the PS3 is a deal for Blu ray, gaming, and being able to install windows XP or vista on it!


However, you can probably pick up the sony BDP-S500 (currently out) for $450 to $500 new, I myself am not really interested in a PS3, and would preffer a stand alone player.


----------



## Pugnax555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeremy112* /forum/post/14490670
> 
> 
> I agree the PS3 is a deal for Blu ray, gaming, and *being able to install windows XP or vista on it!*



Really? Please elaborate.


----------



## BILLSID29

Currently having my HT installed next week and I'm looking to upgrade my current Blu-ray player if needed. My HT will consist of the following-

Epson Pro UB projector

Denon AVR-2308CI receiver

Klipsch RF52 & RF42's 7.1

MX900 remote

Sony BDP-S1 Blu-Ray player


My question is what is the best player I can get to utilize my system or should I stick with what I have? I would like to get 2.0 but not a major must for me.

Thanks


----------



## Itsdon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BILLSID29* /forum/post/14491774
> 
> 
> Currently having my HT installed next week and I'm looking to upgrade my current Blu-ray player if needed. My HT will consist of the following-
> 
> Epson Pro UB projector
> 
> Denon AVR-2308CI receiver
> 
> Klipsch RF52 & RF42's 7.1
> 
> MX900 remote
> 
> Sony BDP-S1 Blu-Ray player
> 
> 
> My question is what is the best player I can get to utilize my system or should I stick with what I have? I would like to get 2.0 but not a major must for me.
> 
> Thanks



LG BH200. BestBuy has it now for $399.


----------



## ilovesandwiches

I am looking for a Blu Ray player that is part of a HTIB. Just want to get EVERYTHING I need in one box: Blu Ray, Speaker(s), and CD player.


I saw one post about this but it was from Jan.


Thanks


----------



## steven975

at AVSforum, peple are going to tell you that you DON'T want everything in one box.


If you're going to buy into Blu-Ray, playing it back on crappy equipment will rub people the wrong way here.


----------



## Nosferax

I haven't seen any HTIB with blu-ray yet but there are a few HDTV announced with built in Blu-ray. You'll still need a separate AV receiver to gain the benefit of surround audio.


----------



## Sunkist

Panasonic makes a system for $1k but I would not recommend it, you can get an onkyo system and PS3 (or any blu-ray player) for the same or close to it.


----------



## bloomer88

Samsungs also got one for about $1,000. http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/d...cd=HT-BD2T/XAA 


Like others on here, though. I wouldn't recommend a HTIB. I made that mistake about 6 years ago, and I've never been happy with it. I'll be going back to components, with my next system.


----------



## Willis52

Should I get a PS3 or wait for the Sony BDP-550 for blu-ray playback? I want the best video quality.


----------



## tutelary

while the PS3 is nice, I regret that there is no comparably priced stand alone unit with the same feature set. The ps3 remote is irritating as well. That being the case, I know that sony will continue to support and improve the PS3. I know no such thing about other players.


Heres the thing about Bluray that bothers me the most: Firmware updates for compatiblity. If I buy a player and it needs an update to play a movie, I am completely at the mercy of the vendor for that update. So what happens if I buy one and am totally satisfied for 4 years, and they decide to stop updating firmware in 3? Do I have to buy another unit? I don't put it past many of these companies, including Sony.


Short of going back to dvd only, I'd buy the PS3 for maximum compatibility, timely (immediate) firmware updates, and minor improvements along the way. Just be aware the whole remote thing is irritating, the shape of the unit sucks, and having a slot loader instead of a tray is crap as well.


----------



## Willis52

what is the difference between bitstream and decode?


----------



## Ruined




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willis52* /forum/post/14497519
> 
> 
> Should I get a PS3 or wait for the Sony BDP-550 for blu-ray playback? I want the best video quality.



Get the Samsung 2550 if you don't already have a video processor.


If you do have a video processor, get the Pioneer BDP-51FD.


----------



## xmarkm4x

Ok, heres what I am looking for.


first off..I have an onkyo reciever that runs all of my video and audio through it. the video is component, which goes to my projector. on the reciever, i have the option of either optial cable, or 5.1 analog audio (6 rcas)

1) which would be my best choice to get the best possible sound.

2) i am looking for the best player i can get for the money right now, prefferably to use the 5.1 analog audio, and to have the 1.1 profile. i have been looking at the panasonic DMP-BD30K. will that player be able to play dtshd and ddhd through the 5.1?


what do you guys think, any suggestions?


much appreciated


----------



## AV Dude

OK, so this is probably a stupid question







, but I am looking to pull the trigger on Blu-ray this weekend. I have narrowed it down to these two models since they are both in stock at my local BB. The PS3 is the newer 80 GB version for reference.


I know about the IR remote issues and workaround with the PS3, and I like the idea of having a gaming/blu-ray player. However, when it comes down to it, I would prefer to go with the best video/audio quality since it will primarily be for watching movies. Since I also have a large "standard" DVD collection (as I am sure most of us do) upconversion is also extremely important. Is the Pioneer going to give me that?


----------



## ciscore

I am also looking for a good BR player soon. I'm planning on getting the Samsung LN52A650 so I want something with 24p output...or do all of them do that? The Samsung P1500 looked good, but after reading about the heat, I don't know if I want to mess with running a laptop cooler on BR player. Any advice would be great. Looking to spend less than $400. TIA!


----------



## teppy

I have now:


*Sony XBR4

*Direct TV HR20 DVR

*Denon 3808CI


I really need to get a Blu Ray Player because my LG VCR is just now working right. It freezes up and I have to uplug it to even get my disk out.


I would love recommendations here. I want to be able to play all of my DVD's that I currently have. I work out everyday and have lots of DVD's for that. Which player does the best job at upconverting? I would also like one that can play music CD's. I don't need ananlog outputs I don't think. I've tried to do some research, but just don't know enough about all of the new features and such. Thats why I'm here, I need a little help. I know that my tv and reciever are both new have lots of features. Thanks.


----------



## ICLKennyG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tutelary* /forum/post/14497654
> 
> 
> while the PS3 is nice, I regret that there is no comparably priced stand alone unit with the same feature set. The ps3 remote is irritating as well. That being the case, I know that sony will continue to support and improve the PS3. I know no such thing about other players.
> 
> 
> Heres the thing about Bluray that bothers me the most: Firmware updates for compatiblity. If I buy a player and it needs an update to play a movie, I am completely at the mercy of the vendor for that update. So what happens if I buy one and am totally satisfied for 4 years, and they decide to stop updating firmware in 3? Do I have to buy another unit? I don't put it past many of these companies, including Sony.
> 
> 
> Short of going back to dvd only, I'd buy the PS3 for maximum compatibility, timely (immediate) firmware updates, and minor improvements along the way. Just be aware the whole remote thing is irritating, the shape of the unit sucks, and having a slot loader instead of a tray is crap as well.



This is my #1 concern buying a blu-ray. I have a (cheap) dvd player that won't play new DVD discs because of some copy protection scheme and after calling the mfgr they blame the studio and calling the support number for the disc they blame the player. I can't update the firmware and I'm out a dvd player. This is irritating to say the least but at ~$50 purchase cost it wasn't a big deal. However a $400 blu player would make me all kinds of







if they did this to me.


I am torn between the Samsung Live player and a PS3. I initially thought of your update idea for the PS3 - however I doubt once the PS4 is introduced that they will maintain the PS3 for very long. The average life span of a console is about 5-6 years. The PS1 was 95, the PS2 in 2000 and the PS3 in 06. Reasonably we could expect a PS4 or other console in 2011-13 In 3-5 years from now the firmware could stop being updated. All of them are not without their headaches or faults. All I am saying is beware that nothing will be supported forever, and this is what pisses me off the most about disc players.


I was in a WorstBuy yesterday and asked them if their 'warranty' would cover the obsolesence of a disc player. After a bit of explaining the salesman said likely, the geek squad guy said unlikely. So if the player you bought to 'play discs' stopped playing those discs that it was intended for (regardless of manufacture date) you were mostly SOL. This is why piracy will always have a niche.


----------



## domingos1965

i have the PS3.is it worth buying the panny?


----------



## Jacob305

I own both players. ask any question if you like.


Jacob


----------



## domingos1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/14507471
> 
> 
> I own both players. ask any question if you like.
> 
> 
> Jacob



do u prefer the ps3 or the panny?

why?


----------



## Jacob305

that is a very good question. both are fine players. I prefer having the panasonic 30 bitstream the DTS MA and trueHD. the ps3 is not able to do that.

I think the PQ on the panasonic 30 is a bit better then the ps3. I am not sure if I am correct in saying that.


Jacob


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domingos1965* /forum/post/14507328
> 
> 
> i have the PS3.is it worth buying the panny?



Both great players and both have issues (I own both as well). PS3 (atleast my 60gb) is too loud for a deadicated HT, but I put mine in a closet so problem solved (you may or may not be able to do this or you may not need to if the 40gb or 80gb is not as loud).


PQ between the 2 at 1080/24p is identical to my eye from my A/B tests on my 94" screen/RS1 combo. Have not compared other resolutions.


responsiveness to remote commands is better on the PS3 and the PS3 is also slightly faster all around.


I like being able to bitstream the audio out of the BD30 to my 885 Onkyo for it to do the decoding, but in my A/B testing with the Dave and Tim TrueHD track I found absolutely no dif in AQ between having the PS3 decoding the TrueHD to PCM and the BD30 bitstreaming besides an overall volume dif which can easily be accounted for by turning up the volume approx 4db or bumping the default PS3 volume to +1. SQ is identical though from my limited testing.





Just noticed you allready have a PS3....No reason to upgrade to the BD30 IMHO if fan noise is not an issue for you. Is there anything in particular you dont like about the PS3?


----------



## eljonron

i can get a Blu ray player for almost cost, any recommendations? and can you really tell the difference on a 42 inch screen or do i just opt for a 1080p upconverting player bu Oppo?


pioneer 4270 plasma 720p

Bose 1-2-3 system i will run the sound through my Bose 1-2-3 system( i know i should probably get a new receiver to get a better sound w/the Blu ray player but its not in the cards)


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljonron* /forum/post/14508443
> 
> 
> i can get a Blu ray player for almost cost, any recommendations? and can you really tell the difference on a 42 inch screen or do i just opt for a 1080p upconverting player bu Oppo?



There is a definite difference in PQ between SD DVD and BD. Can you see a difference between high def broadcasts and SD broadcasts on your display? If not, then save your $$.


It looks like the new Pioneer 51 (and big brother 05) provide the best PQ short of the $2000 Denon. But do yourself a favor and look through the threads (your question has been asked many, many times).


----------



## mike_wassell

I have been looking at the Sony BDP-S350, BDP-S550 the Pioneer Elite BDP-05FD, and Pioneer BDP-51FD. I getting tired of waiting and have been looking closely at the Sony 350, which brings me to the PlayStation 3 for a high-end Blu-ray player. I have an Integra DTC-9.8 preamp, Parasound 350 x 2 amp. B&K 220 x 3 amp, B&K 220 x 2 amp, Focal Electra 7.1 speaker system and 4 M&K subwoofers JVC HD-ILA 1080P TV, no blu-ray player. What is the disadvantage of using the PlayStation 3 for a high-end Blu-ray player in this system? I believe it offers almost all the same functionality (except bitstream audio output for high-resolution soundtracks). I understand the video is good and it is 2.0 compatible but my main apprehension comes with the lack of a bitstream output. Will this have an effect on the audio quality especially when I can use the Integra for the audio processing? What do you think? Should I wait? My first choice is the Elite piece due to the video and audio DAC in it (Video DAC, 12bit/297MHz, Audio DAC, 24bit/192kHz) but there is no indication of when this player will be available.


----------



## Ruined

Get the 51FD. It is identical to the 05FD in A/V performance unless you are using the component video outputs. It also supports things that the PS3 does not such as color upconversion for optimal color output. Lastly it has "Source Direct" 480i DVD/1080i BD that will pair nicely with the Reon chip in your DTC-9.8 for optimal deinterlacing.


----------



## Ingeborgdot

Which one is going to be the better deal in your opinion.

Sony BDP-S300 Blu-ray / DVD Player for $229 + free shipping or

Panasonic DMP-BD30K Blu-ray Disc Player for $300 + free shipping.


----------



## mike_wassell

When will the Pioneer Elite BDP-05FD and Pioneer BDP-51FD be available?


----------



## BOSTON-HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike_wassell* /forum/post/14517664
> 
> 
> When will the Pioneer Elite BDP-05FD and Pioneer BDP-51FD be available?



Mike: The Pioneer BDP-51FD is out now:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16882117250 


I also think the Elite version is available now as well, but it's too rich for my blood.


Alex


----------



## Ruined




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike_wassell* /forum/post/14517664
> 
> 
> When will the Pioneer Elite BDP-05FD and Pioneer BDP-51FD be available?



Both are available right now at select dealers. Best Buy Magnolia (retail store only) or Newegg.com (online only, as posted above) are your best bets.


********************* will also likely have them within a week, and their prices are better than the competition - as is their service. But you will have wait an extra week or so if you go this route.


----------



## mike_wassell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ruined* /forum/post/14516592
> 
> 
> Get the 51FD. It is identical to the 05FD in A/V performance unless you are using the component video outputs. It also supports things that the PS3 does not such as color upconversion for optimal color output. Lastly it has "Source Direct" 480i DVD/1080i BD that will pair nicely with the Reon chip in your DTC-9.8 for optimal deinterlacing.



Ruined:


Why do you say both pioneer players are the same? The Elite piece is supposed to have a better video DAC in it. 12bit/297MHz in the Elite as compaired to 12bit/148.5MHz in the pioneer.


----------



## Ruined




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike_wassell* /forum/post/14518768
> 
> 
> Why do you say both pioneer players are the same? The Elite piece is supposed to have a better video DAC in it. 12bit/297MHz in the Elite as compaired to 12bit/148.5MHz in the pioneer.



Right, but the DAC is bypassed if you use HDMI for video. The DAC is only useful if you need to use analog component video.


----------



## elvisizer

yeah, in fact, i'd say there's really no reason to choose either of those players over the ps3 unless you need analog audio outs, or have an enclosed rack that would cause cooling problems . . . .


----------



## kwitel

So im trying to research as much as I can before I post and ask a question thats been asked a hundred times, but I cant seem to follow all the terminologies/latest developments anymore. Its basically a full time job staying on top of all this info...


Im looking for a BR player and im not sure if should get the PS3 or one of the entry level systems.


Couple of questions about the PS3:


1) What are the major advantages of a PS3 over a regular player aside from gaming capabilities?

2) Is there any indication as to a price drop in the near future?

3) If I you were to consider an entry level player to compete with the PS3, what would that be (if there is one)?


Thoughts/recommendations are greatly appreciated.


Thanks.


----------



## mike_wassell

Runied:


First thanks for your help. Second I thought the only way to run a 1080p signal is through a HDMI cable. So if you use the 12bit/297MHz DAC in the Elite piece would you be using a component cable running a 1080i or less resolution signal? Is this beneficial or how does this work. Am I confused?


Mike


----------



## 42Plasmaman

This brief overview of profiles and current players may answer your questions.

(Or course, those who own the PS3 will tell you it's the bestest and you shouldn't bother with any of the stand alone players.)

Blu-ray player profiles and current availability 


.


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ICLKennyG* /forum/post/14505888
> 
> 
> This is my #1 concern buying a blu-ray. I have a (cheap) dvd player that won't play new DVD discs because of some copy protection scheme and after calling the mfgr they blame the studio and calling the support number for the disc they blame the player. I can't update the firmware and I'm out a dvd player. This is irritating to say the least but at ~$50 purchase cost it wasn't a big deal. However a $400 blu player would make me all kinds of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if they did this to me.
> 
> 
> I am torn between the Samsung Live player and a PS3. I initially thought of your update idea for the PS3 - however I doubt once the PS4 is introduced that they will maintain the PS3 for very long. The average life span of a console is about 5-6 years. The PS1 was 95, the PS2 in 2000 and the PS3 in 06. Reasonably we could expect a PS4 or other console in 2011-13 In 3-5 years from now the firmware could stop being updated. All of them are not without their headaches or faults. All I am saying is beware that nothing will be supported forever, and this is what pisses me off the most about disc players.
> 
> 
> I was in a WorstBuy yesterday and asked them if their 'warranty' would cover the obsolesence of a disc player. After a bit of explaining the salesman said likely, the geek squad guy said unlikely. So if the player you bought to 'play discs' stopped playing those discs that it was intended for (regardless of manufacture date) you were mostly SOL. This is why piracy will always have a niche.



Worrying about a PS4 at this point is ridiculous. The PS2 is still supported and there's no end date for that support even announced as far as I know. So the PS3 has a long time to go.


A bigger issue is when they update the formats in a way that requires a hardware change. For example, 100gb Blu-Ray disks. Of course, they would need to be standardized AND have things released in the format before it would matter. So that will be a while too.


----------



## Jay_Davis

I have the PS3 paired with an Integra 8.8 and there are no issues at all. Since the Integra can do processing on Multi-Channel PCM streams, it works very will with the PS3.


----------



## DavidHir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike_wassell* /forum/post/14516445
> 
> 
> I have been looking at the Sony BDP-S350, BDP-S550 the Pioneer Elite BDP-05FD, and Pioneer BDP-51FD. I getting tired of waiting and have been looking closely at the Sony 350, which brings me to the PlayStation 3 for a high-end Blu-ray player. I have an Integra DTC-9.8 preamp, Parasound 350 x 2 amp. B&K 220 x 3 amp, B&K 220 x 2 amp, Focal Electra 7.1 speaker system and 4 M&K subwoofers JVC HD-ILA 1080P TV, no blu-ray player. What is the disadvantage of using the PlayStation 3 for a high-end Blu-ray player in this system? I believe it offers almost all the same functionality (except bitstream audio output for high-resolution soundtracks). I understand the video is good and it is 2.0 compatible but my main apprehension comes with the lack of a bitstream output. Will this have an effect on the audio quality especially when I can use the Integra for the audio processing? What do you think? Should I wait? My first choice is the Elite piece due to the video and audio DAC in it (Video DAC, 12bit/297MHz, Audio DAC, 24bit/192kHz) but there is no indication of when this player will be available.



Having extensively used the 51FD, S350, and PS3, I can tell you the 51FD is best for PQ at 1080p/24 followed by the S350 followed by the PS3. The S350 is the best bang for the buck especially if you want bitstreaming and it's a very smooth operating standalone unit which will drop $100 in price near the end of next month.


----------



## seggers

Kwitel,


What's your budget?

Do you have any likes or dislikes when it comes to brand names (some people won't have a PS3 because it's a games machine, or it's made by Sony, or it's not rectangular....)?

Do you want to bitstream or LPCM the newer codecs?

Do you even want the newer codecs?

And on and on and....


There are numerous threads on here about the PS3, Sharps, Philips, Sony's, Pioneer, cheaper brands like Syivla (something like that) etc, all outlinig the good, the bad and the plain ugly.....


I have a PS3 and it's still just about the bestest







BD player out there. There are others that will cost you more, bitstream the newer codecs etc, cost you less even but for the money (for me anyway) it's still hard to beat.


The mosts recent pages of the PS3 thread has people talking about the cost, the newer cooler chips and placement of the unit (where and orientation).


I will say that I am waiting to see what the Sony 550 does when it comes out, but it will have to be pretty darn good before I toss back the PS3.


Seggers


----------



## Bob Pariseau

Get a 40GB PS3 today or wait. The high end player battles are just getting started, and it's not all that clear they'll actually offer anything all that wonderful yet. Of course if your pants suffer from the sort of scorch marks only produced by large wads of ready cash then the Denon 3800, Pioneer 05FD, just announced Pioneer 09FD, and first of the year new Denon player (not yet named) come with, umm, pride of ownership.

--Bob


----------



## jmpage2

Considering the recent article which highlighted the fact that the folks at Criterion are using a PS3 as the BD player in their extremely high end theater, I would think that it has proven it's player enough for anyone to have no concerns about using it in a high end set up.


----------



## Mitsufan1

Worrying about support isn't a ridiculous concept, it's great they (Sony) still offers support but who knows if that will continue since the format war is over.


Since I've owned my DVD player and my TV both DVI and now HDMI formats have come out forcing me to change because neither of them are upgradeable even after Mitsubishi promising that my TV would be...bunch of bovine scatology. Hence why I'm on the fence of getting a new DVD player but my current one is failing. So The Panny 50 seems to fit the bill but possibly lacks the upscaling of the Denon 3800, but spending serious cash for something that isn't viable for the future is just hard to over come.


----------



## Nosferax

Media streaming is a big plus for me and is a strong point in favor of the PS3.

Also the PS3 is the most upgradable via software. New option are being added with every patch and since it is internet friendly (wired or wireless) those update are a breeze.


----------



## mikey5967

Was just wondering what you thought the best 1080p upconverting Blu-Ray player under $1,000 would be.


I'm waiting for the reviews on the Sony 550 when it comes out, but i have no idea how good the upconverting will be with that player. The Panny Bd-55 as well (altho several people have mentioned not to expect much).


If I could find a really excellent upconverting box with analog outs for 1K or less, I'd be real happy as my collection is 99% SD Dvds.


----------



## Kage

The Samsung BD-P2550 is the best one, because it uses the HQV Reon chip for dvd. The HQV Reon is one of best in upconverting dvds and for dvd performance.


----------



## timmcleod

updating sammy 1200. connecting to onkyo 805.

input re: sony 350(or 550?) or sammy 2550.

posts suggests sammy unit has preferred Reon unit.

comparable pq experience with sony unit ?

thoughts ?

thanks

tim


----------



## wabkab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timmcleod* /forum/post/14522338
> 
> 
> updating sammy 1200. connecting to onkyo 805.
> 
> input re: sony 350(or 550?) or sammy 2550.
> 
> posts suggests sammy unit has preferred Reon unit.
> 
> comparable pq experience with sony unit ?
> 
> thoughts ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> tim



All those will work with the 805.


Those 3 are so new, your guess is as good as any. All thats really out there is the info on the threads and the reputations of Sony and Samsung. Luckily the threads are young. Good luck


----------



## Kage

I tried 3 Sony BDP-S350's but I had to return them, because they produced a yellow tint to my display. Now I have the Samsung BD-P2550, its a great blu-ray player and it has no yellow tint. So far the P2550 has been reliable.


Blu-ray picture quality is a little better on the Samsung BD-P2550 in detail, color, contrast, and sharpness. The DVD picture quality is amazing with the P2550, because of the HQV Reon chip.


----------



## TRT

Original PS3 works great!


----------



## Olly H

Im deciding to purchase a blu ray player next month and i cant decide which player to get.

Is the picture for the blu ray and SD DVD upscaling the same on both players or is the BD50 a big improvement?..


Im not too fussed about the 2.0 java features because most of what ive seen is not that interesting so its no big deal if the player isnt up to date.


thanks


----------



## Dave-Blu-Ray

I would go for BD 50.


----------



## RichB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidHir* /forum/post/14519561
> 
> 
> Having extensively used the 51FD, S350, and PS3, I can tell you the 51FD is best for PQ at 1080p/24 followed by the S350 followed by the PS3. The S350 is the best bang for the buck especially if you want bitstreaming and it's a very smooth operating standalone unit which will drop $100 in price near the end of next month.



Is the S350 really blue? I cannot believe they make a player that looks like nothing else in your AV rack. Does it do 480i over HDMI?


I am eying the 51FD, but I am tempted to go for a cheaper player as I already have everything working fine on my HTPC (which has other benefits







).


I hesitate to get the 51D because I am used to the PC which is extremely fast and worry that these stand-alones are still immature due. I have read about 2 minute load times. The PC loads all Blu-rays in under 10 seconds.


With Sony dropping prices on Sep 28'th and new players coming from Panasonic, I get the feeling I need to wait a month.


- Rich


----------



## JerryElbow

For what it's worth, I just got an Onkyo 805 (and am loving it!) and went with the Sony BDP-S350 (and am loving that as well!). I've read better reviews on the 350 than just about any player in its price range in terms of picture and sound quality plus sheer speed of performance (Blu-Ray players all seem to be sluggish to some degree in firing up, loading discs and using features). Since the 805 can decode Dolby TrueHD and DTS HD, you don't really need that in the player (about the only difference I could see between the 350 and 550).


If you do go with the 350, make sure you set the BD HDMI output to "direct", not "mix" though. I made that mistake after reading the vaguely worded section on that option in the manual and found that the player would NOT pass Dolby TrueHD or DTS HD as bitstream over the HDMI connection and thus I couldn't get those modes (it would substitute some other codec that it internally decoded to LPCM). Once I flipped it to "direct", everything worked like a champ.


Whatever you choose to do, good luck and enjoy!


----------



## SCHNEEDOO

Do you need the player to do the audio decoding? If not then I would go with the BD-30. It's almost half the price of the BD-50 right now on amazon.


----------



## Ruined

If I were you, I'd do some research on the Pioneer BDP-51FD as well. I had the same decision to make as you and based on my research I feel the 51FD was the superior option. Take a look.


----------



## T-smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kage* /forum/post/14523507
> 
> 
> I tried 3 Sony BDP-S350's but I had to return them, because they produced a yellow tint to my display. Now I have the Samsung BD-P2550, its a great blu-ray player and it has no yellow tint. So far the P2550 has been reliable.
> 
> 
> Blu-ray picture quality is a little better on the Samsung BD-P2550 in detail, color, contrast, and sharpness. The DVD picture quality is amazing with the P2550, because of the HQV Reon chip.



did you try updating the firmware in your Sony 350? I didnt have the yellow tint issue some have reported on either of the 350's I have. The issue was apparently with the original firmware and not reported by everyone


the Sony 350 is a great player at its price range and is a nice compliment to a receiver that can decode the new audio formats


----------



## Mikeb53

Ok, right now, today, this instant................... Sony 350 or panasonic bd50.


----------



## Olly H

cheers for the reply fellas.. Im gonna upgrade my receiver at one point to the Onkyo £400 amp which decodes Dolby and DTS HD etc. So will the BD30 be the sensible option?..because i don't want to spend the extra £100 for the BD50 player just to get the 2.0 profile.


----------



## Mitsufan1

Any concensus on Denon's 1800 player coming this fall. Seems to be closer price wise to that of the Panny 50, but I not been able to find out which chip they are using. I appears to offer analog outputs which fits my current AVR requirements from that aspect. But will it internally decode everything since my AVR 3300 doesn't decode HD signals?


Cons it's still only profile 1.1, and not ethernet and not sure on the SD dvd upscaling. Is this a competitive model in terms of performance to the Panny 50?


----------



## Mitsufan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikeb53* /forum/post/14527216
> 
> 
> Ok, right now, today, this instant................... Sony 350 or panasonic bd50.



The unit isn't version 2.0, although it may be upgradeable. The lack of 5.1 analog outputs makes this unit completely useless, what a major oversight imho. DTS-HD Master Audio cannot be decoded by the player. If I was going to purchase today the Panny gets my vote, perhaps if I had HDMI it wouldn't be such a large discrepancy, but I can't believe they release this thing w/o profile 2.0.


----------



## SUPERMANROB

So there is no difference in up converting SD DVD's between the two?


----------



## jgiddyup

If your getting a new receiver that will decode the new formats then save the cash and get the 30.


As far as up-conversion is concerned I think the 30 is GREAT unlike many opinions here.


I have 2 BD30's one hooked up to a LG 60PC1D plasma and the other to a Pioneer 5080. The up-conversion is better than the Pioneer DV400 or Samsung that were connected before and both of those players had excellent reputations here and elsewhere.


I'm not saying others opinions are not valid regarding the up-conversion, but my experience has been very positive in this regard.


----------



## maybemedic

Hello All,

I am new to HT arena. I am doing a bit of research in the time I have,but have difficulty deciding if I should buy a Blu-Ray player. I have been buying equipment piece wise and the next in my list is a HD/Blu-Ray player. The equipment I have so far are


1.Panasonic Viera TH50PZ800U

2.Yamaha RXV663


My HT receiver says that it can upscale a SD signal to HD. I was wondering if that is the case why should I be buying a blu-ray player and spend another 400$, if I can play regular DVD and watch them on a HDTV. I am wondering what piece of details I am missing here. Any direction/help is greatly appreciated.Thanks all.


----------



## wabkab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maybemedic* /forum/post/14530925
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to HT arena. I am doing a bit of research in the time I have,but have difficulty deciding if I should buy a Blu-Ray player. I have been buying equipment piece wise and the next in my list is a HD/Blu-Ray player. The equipment I have so far are
> 
> 
> 1.Panasonic Viera TH50PZ800U
> 
> 2.Yamaha RXV663
> 
> 
> My HT receiver says that it can upscale a SD signal to HD. I was wondering if that is the case why should I be buying a blu-ray player and spend another 400$, if I can play regular DVD and watch them on a HDTV. I am wondering what piece of details I am missing here. Any direction/help is greatly appreciated.Thanks all.



You'll be missing a boatload of detail with that TV and no real HD source. Upscaled SD is okay, but mucho(like hundreds of thousands maybe millions?) less real pixels as true HD. Not even close. You gotta read up on this forum.


----------



## alwayswantmore

I have a Sony Tube Sony KD-34XBR970 that only goes up to 1080i.


I want to jump to blu-ray but i was thinking that I can maybe save some money by buying a player that only goes up to 1080i and not 1080p.


Any suggestions. You know much more about this stuff then i do. I have done research and maybe I am doing something wrong because I haven't found anything.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## thebland

You won't save any money. The earliest players only did up to 1080P60 (inc. 1080i). No 1080i players. But a PS3. Cheap.


----------



## alwayswantmore

ok well any suggestions since my tv does 1080i/60?


----------



## curtishd

All BR players do 720p, 1080i and 1080p. Just do to the set up menu and chnage the output resolution. They also all do 480i and 480p for that matter.


----------



## Nosferax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtishd* /forum/post/14534061
> 
> 
> All BR players do 720p, 1080i and 1080p. Just do to the set up menu and chnage the output resolution. They also all do 480i and 480p for that matter.



I've read somewhere that some if not most have trouble passing 480i via HDMI and only do 480p via that output.


----------



## alwayswantmore

Is there a Blu-Ray player out there right now selling for a great low price that happens to be a good deal and a good player? Something that just had a big price drop because of new players coming out or anything like that? Something that I may not know about. I also have no interest in the Insignia player or those types of companies players.


thanks


----------



## curtishd

You could buy on-line and get a Samsung BDP 1400 that is refurbished for around $200. I would look at this unit because it has 5.1 analog outs so you can get PCM, DDTHD and DTS-HR without havning to buy a new reciever with HDMI ins and decoding, as long as your receiver as 5.1 analog inputs that is.

People tend to forget that the audio is now better and don't take advanage of it.


----------



## alwayswantmore

So i can get the new audio formats through analog? I already have them hooked up to my oppo for sacd and dvd-audio. I am assuming that this is a problem?


Also does the subwoofer perform well through the analog because it is lacking in the analog 5.1 i have for sacd and dvd-audio.

thanks


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maybemedic* /forum/post/14530925
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to HT arena. I am doing a bit of research in the time I have,but have difficulty deciding if I should buy a Blu-Ray player. I have been buying equipment piece wise and the next in my list is a HD/Blu-Ray player. The equipment I have so far are
> 
> 
> 1.Panasonic Viera TH50PZ800U
> 
> 2.Yamaha RXV663
> 
> 
> My HT receiver says that it can upscale a SD signal to HD. I was wondering if that is the case why should I be buying a blu-ray player and spend another 400$, if I can play regular DVD and watch them on a HDTV. I am wondering what piece of details I am missing here. Any direction/help is greatly appreciated.Thanks all.



As the other poster mentioned, upscaling just tries to make things look better, but you can't recreate what isn't there. High def images just simply have more data for the image, so it's a lot sharper and more detailed.


Also, remember that Blu-Ray also gives you improved sound. The lossless audio sounds incredible and even the higher data rates of legacy audio tracks sound better than a standard DVD.


With that display and receiver, you will get the full benefits of both the video and the audio (assuming you have good speakers attached to that Yamaha).


----------



## Ridewithme38

I have the Sony BDP-s300, Only had it for about a month or so....

Is it worth upgrading to the Samsung BD-P2550 for the DVD Upconversion?


I have about 10 blu-rays but about 300-400 DVDs


----------



## falcorta

Hi there - forgive the basic question (not clear to me using the search function is my question is answered), but if I want my standalone BD player to be a player AND a recorder, does it have that functionality?


----------



## Pugnax555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falcorta* /forum/post/14536293
> 
> 
> Hi there - forgive the basic question (not clear to me using the search function is my question is answered), but if I want my standalone BD player to be a player AND a recorder, does it have that functionality?



Nope, no standalone BD recorders out there yet. I suspect it will be a few years before we have those.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ridewithme38* /forum/post/14535789
> 
> 
> I have the Sony BDP-s300, Only had it for about a month or so....
> 
> Is it worth upgrading to the Samsung BD-P2550 for the DVD Upconversion?
> 
> 
> I have about 10 blu-rays but about 300-400 DVDs



The Samsungs have had reliability issues. Another option is to buy an Oppo for SD DVDs, and keep your Sony.


----------



## WRX_Rocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/14537979
> 
> 
> The Samsungs have had reliability issues. Another option is to buy an Oppo for SD DVDs, and keep your Sony.



I have the S350 (and still within the 30 days return period), and wondered the same. So I also went and bought the new Samsung 2550 to check it out. Well . . . . . .


watching the same scenes over and over on a rental (NetFlix) of the TV series Roswell, and some parts of the first Lord of the Rings (my own, so super clean!!!) DVDs, I could BARELY tell any difference in the PQ between the two players. This right there, could not justify the $100+ higher price of the Samsung.


But, when watching my brand new Residient Evil Extinction BD, the Samsung had some serious problems! When the typical rating, Interpol, and FBI warnings would show, the first screen up was the blue rating screen. Then that screen would pop up again, but with artifact lines through it from the right side, then the red Interpol screen would show, also with artifacts! When playing this on the Sony S350, after the rating screen there was a blue FBI warning screen, then the red warning screens. Quite weird! The rest of the movie seemed to play ok afterwards on the Samsung.


Now the deal breaker for me, was the info (display) screens. The Sony has a way better one, tells you the resolution (1080P, and if it is 60 or 24 fps), the type of video (MPEG, AVI, etc), what audio it is using (DTHD, DTS HDMA, etc) even the time into the movie (and press the TIME button again, and will show time left). The Samsung had some nice info showing as well, but most of it was useless. Never showed what type of video being used, and for audio it woudl just say ENG 5.1 (or something like that). And unless in the setup you selected to show all messages, even when you paused, there would be no time line. But select yes to messages, when you pause, then play, it had a fairly decent timeline up above, BUT! It would also notify you everytime there was a bonus view avialable, right in the upper left corner of your MOVIE!!!! DUH????


So with the artifacts, and not THAT much difference I could see with the Reon chip in the 2550 over the S350 for standard DVDs, and the poor info display, I could not feel that the Samsung was worth the extra $100+ over the Sony - not to mention around September 28th that the S350 is supposed to drop another $100 in price!!!! And BB WILL match that price (60 day price matching).


----------



## AEW

Lots of information here, thanks.


Did have one question if I may, I have a Hitachi 50V500 RPLCD, the yammie 1400 receiver, JBL S-38 speakers, SVS PB 12 sub and comcast cable, also a older Sony 5 disk DVD with out Progressive scan.


Thinking of buying a BluRay player and I think I have it narrowed down to Sony S350 at about $300.


I watch mostly the standard movie DVD and PPV from cable, will probably buy a few BluRay movies but plan on sticking to Non BluRay DVD's for the most part.


My question is, supposedly this unit will do all I need, but is there any reason for buying the S-500 instead?

I'm thinking this unit might be over kill for what I do, but I hate to buy the 350 and later wished I'd upgraded because I missed something I can use.

But also hate to spend money I didn't need to.










Tia


Al


----------



## BillP

The 350 is an excellent player and an excellent value. If you want to upgrade, I'd suggest the brand new Pioneer 51.


----------



## AEW

Thanks BillP, but my main concern is do I really need the upper models for the basic viewing I do, I'm almost convinced a player like the Oppo 981 might work better for our viewing preference, had to justify $30 BluRay movies we only watch once.

But at about a $100 more the Blu Ray player seems like the way to go...I think.


Al...to many hobbies, not enough jobs to afford them..










Al


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AEW* /forum/post/14554298
> 
> 
> Thanks BillP, but my main concern is do I really need the upper models for the basic viewing I do, I'm almost convinced a player like the Oppo 981 might work better for our viewing preference, had to justify $30 BluRay movies we only watch once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al



I buy very few movies as well, but rather rent them at Netflix. But even for that, you might as well optimize your viewing since Netflix has all the movies in the high def formats. Upscaled SD DVDs do not look as good as true high def discs such as BDs. The Pio is better than the 350, but the difference would be somewhat subtle. On the other hand, any BD player (playing BDs) is way better than the Oppo (playing SD DVDs).


----------



## armaraas

Ok, just wanted to get a few opinions here. We have $300 in gift cards to Target from our wedding that we haven't used. My wife gave me the ok to get a blu-ray player if I want with it. Last weekend I got a Samsung 61A750, and my current receiver is non-HDMI, but I hope to replace it in the next month or two. Target's selection is pretty slim. It's either pretty much the ps3 or the Sony 350, which is at 399 right now. I'm leaning towards getting a ps3 and living without the lossless audio for now, otherwise I could wait a few weeks for the price drop on the 350. I have an xbox 360, haven't had a ps since the original. If I have a ps3 I'll probably get a few games for it and use it as such, but definitely not a priority.


Any good reasons to not get the ps3 and wait?


I think I'll got hit up some ps3 game reviews and see whats out there that might interest me...


----------



## rlsmith

See many threads here.


The PS3 is a really excellent piece of gear. I have bought 4 of them so far (2 as gifts) and will be buying another to replace my Samsung 1000 in my main system as soon as I go HDMI.


The Sony 350 is also having great success in the marketplace. It has been the number #1 selling DVD or Blu-ray player at Amazon for the past week.


While Target's choices may be few, they picked two winners in their respective categories.


Again, there are tons of other threads on these topics here.


----------



## Mikeb53

If you already have a game console (360) you don't need another. Go with the Sony 350 after the price drop at the end of next month.


Just got married. 20 years for me.


----------



## rlsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikeb53* /forum/post/14554811
> 
> 
> If you already have a game console (360) you don't need another. Go with the Sony 350 after the price drop at the end of next month.
> 
> 
> Just got married. 20 years for me.



Two of my PS3's have never had a video game loaded into them. Fantastic Blu-ray player, promising downloading machine. Worth every penny.


----------



## fireman325

I resisted the PS3 as my blu-ray player, but finally gave in on the MGS4 bundle, since I'm also an occasional gamer. My only complaint is that it does not have IR remote support so my Logitech Harmony remote doesn't work with it (but I plan to buy an IR4PS3 soon), but besides that I couldn't be happier.


----------



## seggers

PS3, it's so much more than the 350.


Once you've swapped out the AVR, you'll get the HD codecs.


Down line you could be streaming stuff from a PC on your network, assuming you have one. Plus the PS3 is a BD Live capable machine (not sure if the 350 is or not).


Just because it can play games, doesn't mean that it has to. Mine has never seen a game and is unlikely to. I'd have to charge the original controller now in order to use it.


One quick extra to get is the Sony remote. Much more like any other remote.


Seggers


----------



## armaraas

Thanks mods for moving this, I totally overlooked this thread as the place to post, sorry about that...


Thanks for the input everyone. I'm still undecided, nothng new. The streaming media from the pc isn't too big of deal for me since I already use the 61" tv and sound system for my pcs monitor and speakers, so streaming media might not matter much to me, for now. But I think knowing that the ps3 can pretty much do everything the 350 can, and has the extra possibilities of games, regular updates, downloads, etc that has me leaning towards it. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## sellis16

I'm running just two-channel audio on large speakers -- no surround, center, or sub. I output as PCM via HDMI from Panasonic S97.


In shopping for Blu-ray playser, do I need to worry about decode or bitstream of these new lossless formats? I mean, PCM is lossless, right? Can't I just continue to PCM from DD+ and DTS-HD HR?


In other words, if I buy a Sony 550 instead of 350 (or Panasonic BD50 of BD30), it will sound exactly the same the way I'm running it, correct?


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sellis16* /forum/post/14558187
> 
> 
> I'm running just two-channel audio on large speakers -- no surround, center, or sub. I output as PCM via HDMI from Panasonic S97.
> 
> 
> In shopping for Blu-ray playser, do I need to worry about decode or bitstream of these new lossless formats? I mean, PCM is lossless, right? Can't I just continue to PCM from DD+ and DTS-HD HR?
> 
> 
> In other words, if I buy a Sony 550 instead of 350 (or Panasonic BD50 of BD30), it will sound exactly the same the way I'm running it, correct?



Well, even with two channel lossless audio would sound better than only getting DTS or DD.


So, you still might want a player that can decode and send as PCM both the DTS-MA and True-HD soundtracks.


That would mean either the Sony 550 or the soon to be released Panasonic BD35.


----------



## sellis16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/14558275
> 
> 
> Well, even with two channel lossless audio would sound better than only getting DTS or DD.
> 
> 
> So, you still might want a player that can decode and send as PCM both the DTS-MA and True-HD soundtracks.
> 
> 
> That would mean either the Sony 550 or the soon to be released Panasonic BD35.



But...why? Again, can't I just continue to PCM 2-channel from DD and DTS? PCM from these is same as PCM from DTS-MA and True-HD, right? And DVDs aren't about to stop providing DD and DTS tracks any time soon...


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sellis16* /forum/post/14558364
> 
> 
> But...why? Again, can't I just continue to PCM 2-channel from DD and DTS? PCM from these is same as PCM from DTS-MA and True-HD, right? And DVDs aren't about to stop providing DD and DTS tracks any time soon...



Unless I'm mistaken (and sometimes I am) I don't believe that you will get 2 channel lossless PCM from a DTS-MA track with the 350 since it does not support decoding of DTS-MA.


What you are going to get is the DTS core audio track instead of PCM from DTS-MA.


----------



## sellis16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/14558388
> 
> 
> Unless I'm mistaken (and sometimes I am) I don't believe that you will get 2 channel lossless PCM from a DTS-MA track with the 350 since it does not support decoding of DTS-MA.
> 
> 
> What you are going to get is the DTS core audio track instead of PCM from DTS-MA.



Ah, I was sure I was missing something. Thanks a lot.


I'm liking the Panasonic BD35, then...wish I didn't have to wait.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sellis16* /forum/post/14558428
> 
> 
> Ah, I was sure I was missing something. Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> I'm liking the Panasonic BD35, then...wish I didn't have to wait.



All indications are that the Panasonic BD35 is going to be an outstanding player, especially if Panasonic follows Sony into a $299 price point on this machine before the holidays!


----------



## sellis16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/14558388
> 
> 
> Unless I'm mistaken (and sometimes I am) I don't believe that you will get 2 channel lossless PCM from a DTS-MA track with the 350 since it does not support decoding of DTS-MA.
> 
> 
> What you are going to get is the DTS core audio track instead of PCM from DTS-MA.



Wait, I got confused -- couldn't I just always select DD or DTS from the audio track and PCM it, as I have been? I wouldn't try to decode DTS-MA with a Sony 350 -- I'd just always select DD or DTS. PCM is PCM, as I understand it.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sellis16* /forum/post/14558570
> 
> 
> Wait, I got confused -- couldn't I just always select DD or DTS from the audio track and PCM it, as I have been? I wouldn't try to decode DTS-MA with a Sony 350 -- I'd just always select DD or DTS. PCM is PCM, as I understand it.



What you seem to be misunderstanding is that PCM from digital dolby and PCM from DTS is *not the same* as PCM from DTS-MA or True-HD.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sellis16* /forum/post/14558570
> 
> 
> PCM is PCM, as I understand it.



The PCM produced from decoding a lossless track is the same PCM as the original recording. PCM from a lossy codec such as DD or DTS is something less than the original.


----------



## WRX_Rocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/14558513
> 
> 
> All indications are that the Panasonic BD35 is going to be an outstanding player, especially if Panasonic follows Sony into a $299 price point on this machine before the holidays!



I sort of agree, I did enjoy using the BD30 while I had it, but not being BD Live killed that right away. But the problem now, for me and some others, is that the BD30 and BD50 are said to be poor at upscalling regular DVD movies. Now supposedly, both the 35 and the 55 are coming with new UniPhier chips in them, so who can say for now . . . . .


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRX_Rocky* /forum/post/14560095
> 
> 
> I sort of agree, I did enjoy using the BD30 while I had it, but not being BD Live killed that right away. But the problem now, for me and some others, is that the BD30 and BD50 are said to be poor at upscalling regular DVD movies. Now supposedly, both the 35 and the 55 are coming with new UniPhier chips in them, so who can say for now . . . . .



I'm not in a rush.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRX_Rocky* /forum/post/14560095
> 
> 
> I sort of agree, I did enjoy using the BD30 while I had it, but not being BD Live killed that right away. But the problem now, for me and some others, is that the BD30 and BD50 are said to be poor at upscalling regular DVD movies. Now supposedly, both the 35 and the 55 are coming with new UniPhier chips in them, so who can say for now . . . . .



You should take a look at the new Pioneer 51, although no BD Live (but better PQ for both BD and SD DVD upscaling).


----------



## Exile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRX_Rocky* /forum/post/14540477
> 
> 
> I have the S350 (and still within the 30 days return period)......
> 
> 
> ........ I could not feel that the Samsung was worth the extra $100+ over the Sony - not to mention around September 28th that the S350 is supposed to drop another $100 in price!!!! And BB WILL match that price (60 day price matching).



Just a note of caution. The 350 is now sold under their 'Outlet Center' channel and their price guarantee small print reads

Quote:" Exclusions:

The Best Buy Price Guarantee does not apply to our or our competitors' free offers, limited-quantity items, open-box items, clearance *and Outlet Center items,* mail-in incentives, financing or bundle offers. The policy does not apply to typographical errors or a competitor's price that results from a price match. Unquote


This may only apply to purchases on their web-site, but it is worth confirming.


----------



## miata

My wife was just asking about what I want for a B-day that comes up in about a month. I think it may be time to put my PS3 into the bedroom and get a new player. What should I get?


My primary consideration are:


a) HDMI video quality to Kuro 60" 1080p plasma

b) 5.1 analog audio quality and speaker management (Pioneer Elite VSX-53TX AVR)

c) support for playing AVCHD and JPEG files on SD cards (like my PS3 does)

d) stability

e) responsiveness


The systems I am considering are:


1) Panny BD-50

2) Panny BD-55

3) Sony BDP-S550 (support for AVCHD on SD card is a question)

(Sure I would love to get that $2K Denon, but not going to happen







)


Things I don't care about:


* BDlive stuff

* DVD upscaling

* 7.1 audio


Which of these will give me the best audio and video experience?


----------



## AEW

""""""""

You should take a look at the new Pioneer 51, although no BD Live (but better PQ for both BD and SD DVD upscaling).

"""""""


Almost sounds that if one wants most of the whistles and bells from a modestly priced BluRay player and be able to still play their standard DVD's well, they might want to want a generation or so?????


Not sure anything I've read about so far does it all?


Al


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AEW* /forum/post/14563003
> 
> 
> """"""""
> 
> You should take a look at the new Pioneer 51, although no BD Live (but better PQ for both BD and SD DVD upscaling).
> 
> """""""
> 
> 
> Almost sounds that if one wants most of the whistles and bells from a modestly priced BluRay player and be able to still play their standard DVD's well, they might want to want a generation or so?????
> 
> 
> Not sure anything I've read about so far does it all?
> 
> 
> Al



I was initially considering the 51FD, and I'm fairly certain it would give me the best PQ with my Kuro. On the other hand, it does not have very good speaker management -- and I've been reading about LFE problems as well. Finally, I don't believe it supports playing AVCHD on SD cards -- no SD slot or USB port.


----------



## MidniteBlues

Hello Everyone!!


Well as much as I love my PS3 to play back BD and the SD films, (I am connected to a Elite PIO 92), the performance of the marriage and PQ & SQ IS out this world no doubt..







You PS3 owners will confirm to that claim.. _HOWEVER.._


Issues that have cropped up that have now become sorta of an _irritating_, situation for me, for as much as I love my PS3, it has made me look at re-evaluate my HTS looking to improve a more ahh, (how should I say this) _seamless_ AND more important, a _more user friendly HT experience for my family_. So for now, I am looking for a replacement BD player only to replace the PS3 in my "main" entertainment system in the Family room...


Let me list my complaints and problems and issues I currently have.. most of these are well known and documented all over our forum.. But have gotten out control IMHO..


1-- Lack of control using IR, (without spending more money on a converting system). Can't control my entire HTS with my Harmony ONE


----------



## JBaumgart

Looking for suggestions on buying a low-to-moderate cost BD player for our bedroom to be paired with a new Samsung LN-40A750. Main considerations are:


> *Picture quality* is by far the most important, including *great upscaling* since this would be our only player in this room.


> Sound quality is much less important, since this is a bedroom and volume will be kept pretty low. Speakers consist of a center, right and left fronts and a sub, but no surrounds. The receiver (basic digital Panasonic SA-XR10) has no HDMI so video would go straight to the TV (via HDMI) and I will probably just use just one of the two optical audio inputs for sound (the other is being used by the cable box DVR). The receiver does have 6CH analog connections but unless there is any advantage using them without surrounds I'd probably use the optical connection. Again, simplicity and the ability to play sound on all discs are more important than achieving absolute best sound quality.


> Must be IR (use Harmony remote) and am not a gamer so PS3 is out.


Have skimmed over this (long) thread my top choices in modest price range would seem to be the Sony BDPS350 and Panasonic DMP-BD30K. Given my priorities and system, which one should I buy, or are there any others less than $400 that would be a better choice? Also any links to unbiased reviews or comparisons would be appreciated also.


----------



## BillP

The Panny does not have "geart upscaling" and so that rules that one out, according to your post.


----------



## Kage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/14567887
> 
> 
> Looking for suggestions on buying a low-to-moderate cost BD player for our bedroom to be paired with a new Samsung LN-40A750. Main considerations are:
> 
> 
> > *Picture quality* is by far the most important, including *great upscaling* since this would be our only player in this room.
> 
> 
> > Sound quality is much less important, since this is a bedroom and volume will be kept pretty low. Speakers consist of a center, right and left fronts and a sub, but no surrounds. The receiver (basic digital Panasonic SA-XR10) has no HDMI so video would go straight to the TV (via HDMI) and I will probably just use just one of the two optical audio inputs for sound (the other is being used by the cable box DVR). The receiver does have 6CH analog connections but unless there is any advantage using them without surrounds I'd probably use the optical connection. Again, simplicity and the ability to play sound on all discs are more important than achieving absolute best sound quality.
> 
> 
> > Must be IR (use Harmony remote) and am not a gamer so PS3 is out.
> 
> 
> Have skimmed over this (long) thread my top choices in modest price range would seem to be the Sony BDPS350 and Panasonic DMP-BD30K. Given my priorities and system, which one should I buy, or are there any others less than $400 that would be a better choice? Also any links to unbiased reviews or comparisons would be appreciated also.



I would recommend the Sony BDP-S350. It offers excellent blu-ray picture and has good dvd upscaling.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kage* /forum/post/14568336
> 
> 
> I would recommend the Sony BDP-S350. It offers excellent blu-ray picture and has good dvd upscaling.



Kage, your recommendation and BillP's reply on the Panasonic reinforced my gut feeling that the Sony would probably work best for our situation. I had read through the user reviews at Amazon and most everyone has given the Sony excellent marks for its PQ, so I was already leaning in that direction.


Thanks to both of you for your replies - JB


----------



## PeterAudio7

I am currently saving up for the Pioneer Elite 111FD and I am looking for the best PQ and SQ in a Blu Ray player out there.


The player's I am looking at include:

Pioneer 51FD

Pioneer 05FD

Denon DVD3800BD

maybe Sony 550


I would like to know which has the best picture quality and what video processor it uses for 1080p BD output (SD upconverting ability is less important as the Kuro already has a very nice video processor for that). As important as PQ - I want to know which has the highest quality audio DACs. I plan on purchasing VMPS ribbon speakers so they will be VERY revealing.


Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## WRX_Rocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterAudio7* /forum/post/14569848
> 
> 
> I would like to know which has the best picture quality and what video processor it uses for 1080p BD output (SD upconverting ability is less important *as the Kuro already has a very nice video processor for that*). As important as PQ - I want to know which has the highest quality audio DACs. I plan on purchasing VMPS ribbon speakers so they will be VERY revealing.
> 
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!



You know, not meaning to be OT, but this is something that has bothered me for a bit. I currently have a Panasonic 58PZ700U plasma, and it too can supposedly upscale. But, if a 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i signal is sent to it, when I press the display button for the info to appear on the screen, it shows it as its native resolution = 480i, 480p, etc . . . So how does the TV convert or upscale the picture, if according to the info screen, it is being show as it is sent. Sorry, but was just wondering about this for some time now.


----------



## Itsdon

Why the LG BH200 ($399 @ Best Buy) is not on everyone's short list is beyond me. Incredible BD picture, outstanding SD upscaling with QDEO, BD 2.0 compliant (just awaiting factory confirmed FW update), bitstreaming of HD codecs and oh, BTW it also will play those bargain bin HD-DVD's put there.


----------



## WRX_Rocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Itsdon* /forum/post/14570665
> 
> 
> Why the LG BH200 ($399 @ Best Buy) is not on everyone's short list is beyond me. Incredible BD picture, outstanding SD upscaling with QDEO, BD 2.0 compliant (just awaiting factory confirmed FW update), bitstreaming of HD codecs and oh, BTW it also will play those bargain bin HD-DVD's put there.



You know what? I don't know why. As a matter of fact, looking over its specs, it is not too shabby at all. It bistreams (have an 805 for that), and most likely is BD Live Profile 2 (as it already meets HD DVD standards for that) so would NOT be obsolete already (unlike the $$$$ Pioneers that are only 1.1), and it sounds like it does a great job with normal DVD movies.


Hmmmmm, and I still have HD DVD's (which I am keeping as some might never get onto BD as in Grand Prix with Jamer Garner) and my A35 which I could at least get $62 back from BB as a trade in (not much, but perhaps better than nothing???), and this would free up the weight on my glass shelving, free up an HDMI port, and use less ($$$$) electricity. DAMN THOUGH! I was just in BB today, didn't even think about it (as LG is still a relatively new company, though I had a double door fridge and a built-in microwaver at my old condo that were AWESOME), and the 12% off coupon ended today! Argh.


----------



## PeterAudio7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRX_Rocky* /forum/post/14570651
> 
> 
> You know, not meaning to be OT, but this is something that has bothered me for a bit. I currently have a Panasonic 58PZ700U plasma, and it too can supposedly upscale. But, if a 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i signal is sent to it, when I press the display button for the info to appear on the screen, it shows it as its native resolution = 480i, 480p, etc . . . So how does the TV convert or upscale the picture, if according to the info screen, it is being show as it is sent. Sorry, but was just wondering about this for some time now.



Hey. My guess is that your television (I work at Best Buy - very nice set you got there!) is just telling you the incoming signal's resolution. Otherwise how would one know what resolution the set is receiving from the player (other than the disc's specs, etc.)?


All resolutions that aren't the native resolution of the set must be scaled or converted to that resolution. (correct me if I am wrong)


Peter


--- Any player suggestions in reply to my topic are greatly appreciated!


----------



## WRX_Rocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterAudio7* /forum/post/14571018
> 
> 
> Hey. My guess is that your television (I work at Best Buy - very nice set you got there!) is just telling you the incoming signal's resolution. Otherwise how would one know what resolution the set is receiving from the player (other than the disc's specs, etc.)?
> 
> 
> All resolutions that aren't the native resolution of the set must be scaled or converted to that resolution. (correct me if I am wrong)
> 
> 
> Peter
> 
> 
> --- Any player suggestions in reply to my topic are greatly appreciated!



Thanks, I really love the PZ700U a lot, and it still looks great - though I wish I had one of the newer 850's out now







I think those now do 24f, mine doesn't. (and boy have I helped to support you through the years of being a BB customer hehehehe)


Well, if you are in the Grapevine store, you''ll see me tomorrow. Just ordered the LG BH200 online for store pickup. I HOPE this will be THE one







From some of what I just read on here, it truly is an amazing machine, and should be BD Live, as it had to do the HD DVD online extras. And some seem to think it is near the Reon quality that the XA2 had. Will see tomorrow . . . .


----------



## Itsdon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRX_Rocky* /forum/post/14571213
> 
> 
> Thanks, I really love the PZ700U a lot, and it still looks great - though I wish I had one of the newer 850's out now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think those now do 24f, mine doesn't. (and boy have I helped to support you through the years of being a BB customer hehehehe)
> 
> 
> Well, if you are in the Grapevine store, you''ll see me tomorrow. Just ordered the LG BH200 online for store pickup. I HOPE this will be THE one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From some of what I just read on here, it truly is an amazing machine, and should be BD Live, as it had to do the HD DVD online extras. And some seem to think it is near the Reon quality that the XA2 had. Will see tomorrow . . . .



I had the XA2 and loved what the Reon did for SD DVD's. I was very skeptical that the LG could match (heck, even come close) to the Reon but after watching several SD DVDs I immediately went and sold the XA2, The Qdeo is a very very good upconverter. You'll be pleased with your choice. There is a reason this thing had an MSRP of nearly a grand when it was first introduced.


----------



## marklabelle870

Hey all,


So if I have a Pre/Pro (Onkyo PR SC885) and I want to future proof myself for Master Audio - do I have to wait for the S550 or will the S350 get me there. I understand that BD-Live is a difference, but the S350 will get a firmware upgrade that address that. Is that the only major difference since I don't need the 7.1 Analog outs?


May seem dumb, but where do I want the decoding to take place? In the pre/pro and pass it through or through the BD player? Not sure who will have the better decoding?


Man, this gets confusing.


Thanks,


Mark


----------



## sremick

If you do the decoding in the Blu-Ray player, it can mix in the secondary audio for bonus content.


If you don't care about analog out, and want a Profile 2.0 player, watch for the Panasonic BD35.


----------



## DaBigKahuna

I think this I got my purchase all planned out, need confirmation.


I was right about to pull the trigger on the Sony S300 as the price is right. However, I am not reluctant after reading up on it's audio limitations. I have a Onkyo 606 with hdmi so analogs for lossless is a moot point for me.


All I care about is a good picture and lossless audio. PIP and BD Live does not come into play for me so from my understanding profiles don't matter.


For the best bang for my buck is the BD30 or S350 with the rumored pricedrop the way to achieve my goal? PS3 is not an option, have two Xbox 360's in the house.


What is the difference between the player decoding the lossless audio internally vs. streaming if my receiver can do it? Better quality if the player does it???


Thx - DBK


----------



## WRX_Rocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaBigKahuna* /forum/post/14576302
> 
> 
> I think this I got my purchase all planned out, need confirmation.
> 
> 
> I was right about to pull the trigger on the Sony S300 as the price is right. However, I am not reluctant after reading up on it's audio limitations. I have a Onkyo 606 with hdmi so analogs for lossless is a moot point for me.
> 
> 
> All I care about is a good picture and lossless audio. PIP and BD Live does not come into play for me so from my understanding profiles don't matter.
> 
> 
> For the best bang for my buck is the BD30 or S350 with the rumored pricedrop the way to achieve my goal? PS3 is not an option, have two Xbox 360's in the house.
> 
> 
> What is the difference between the player decoding the lossless audio internally vs. streaming if my receiver can do it? Better quality if the player does it???
> 
> 
> Thx - DBK



As mentioned above, with bitstream, you won't get that "extra" audio during PIP playback. But unless you are a fanatic, and need to know the background of every scene in a movie, its just fluff. And as you have a 606 that CAN decode, then enjoy a player that bitstreams - I CERTAINLY do! And my Harmony can control it W/O needing a Blue Toothed extra controler.


But, the BD30, which I had and thought was not too bad, has been said by others that it is weak (soft) with standard DVD movies. The S350 is better, and I thought it looked very close (for DVD) to the Samsung 2550 which had the exhaulted Reon chip in it. But right now, I am trying out the LG BH200, which is a combo player, both HD and BD as well as DVD with a GREAT upscaller!!!!! And so far, except for a few MINOR problems, I think this might just be a keeper. But one problem with the DVD side - if it is a 4:3 movie, it stretches it out and so far there is no way to control that. But if a widescreen movie (and most are), it is just perfect and so too the PQ!!!!!


Turn on times are pretty darn quick. Loading a movie can be a bit sluggish, but that is because the system needs to check which format the disc it (HD, BD, DVD, CD . . . . . . cause it can just about play ANYTHING). But once the system recognizes the disc (even lights up large letters on the face plate HD or BD - cool), it loads the HD movies very quickly, the DVD's very quickly (faster than the other BD players I have tried), and not too shabby with the BD movies - not PS3 speed, but not S300 sloooooow either.


So far, just testing the PQ and audio, the PQ is every format is awesome. The audio bitstreams perfectly too. Only nag was the Java popup menu while playing Rambo (the latest one just out in BD). When I did a screen (chapter) selection, the screen got messed up a bit. But doing the popup menu and exiting it cleared it all out, and didn't happen again (yet).


Except for the 4:3 screen stretch, the other minor things that sort of bug me a wee bit was the info screen - does say time watched, but can't check for time left. Cool way though, to change audio, chapter, and a few other things though while watching a BD movie (doesn't work with HD though????). There were a couple of other things too, but must not have been too important, as I already have forgotten them. Oh, and the Harmony works great with it too.


But one of the BEST parts of this, and a good nudge to make it a keeper - is less RACK space used, less electric used, and less HDMI cable/ports needed! Can use this one player for all = HD, BD, DVD, CD, etc. So no need for a seperate BD (or PS3) player, an HD player (can now sell my A35!!!), and an upscalling DVD (Oppo) player.


Oh, not sure if it will be BD Live though. It does already have internal memory (a spec required by HD standards), and can D/L content for HD DVD, but didn't work when I tried to use BD Live yet.


----------



## DaBigKahuna

Thanks on the bitstream info did not catch that.


My friend has the BH and is please and from what he advised me it is 2.0 ready so BD Live should be a go.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRX_Rocky* /forum/post/14578521
> 
> 
> As mentioned above, with bitstream, you won't get that "extra" audio during PIP playback. But unless you are a fanatic, and need to know the background of every scene in a movie, its just fluff. And as you have a 606 that CAN decode, then enjoy a player that bitstreams - I CERTAINLY do! And my Harmony can control it W/O needing a Blue Toothed extra controler.
> 
> 
> But, the BD30, which I had and thought was not too bad, has been said by others that it is weak (soft) with standard DVD movies. The S350 is better, and I thought it looked very close (for DVD) to the Samsung 2550 which had the exhaulted Reon chip in it. But right now, I am trying out the LG BH200, which is a combo player, both HD and BD as well as DVD with a GREAT upscaller!!!!! And so far, except for a few MINOR problems, I think this might just be a keeper. But one problem with the DVD side - if it is a 4:3 movie, it stretches it out and so far there is no way to control that. But if a widescreen movie (and most are), it is just perfect and so too the PQ!!!!!
> 
> 
> Turn on times are pretty darn quick. Loading a movie can be a bit sluggish, but that is because the system needs to check which format the disc it (HD, BD, DVD, CD . . . . . . cause it can just about play ANYTHING). But once the system recognizes the disc (even lights up large letters on the face plate HD or BD - cool), it loads the HD movies very quickly, the DVD's very quickly (faster than the other BD players I have tried), and not too shabby with the BD movies - not PS3 speed, but not S300 sloooooow either.
> 
> 
> So far, just testing the PQ and audio, the PQ is every format is awesome. The audio bitstreams perfectly too. Only nag was the Java popup menu while playing Rambo (the latest one just out in BD). When I did a screen (chapter) selection, the screen got messed up a bit. But doing the popup menu and exiting it cleared it all out, and didn't happen again (yet).
> 
> 
> Except for the 4:3 screen stretch, the other minor things that sort of bug me a wee bit was the info screen - does say time watched, but can't check for time left. Cool way though, to change audio, chapter, and a few other things though while watching a BD movie (doesn't work with HD though????). There were a couple of other things too, but must not have been too important, as I already have forgotten them. Oh, and the Harmony works great with it too.
> 
> 
> But one of the BEST parts of this, and a good nudge to make it a keeper - is less RACK space used, less electric used, and less HDMI cable/ports needed! Can use this one player for all = HD, BD, DVD, CD, etc. So no need for a seperate BD (or PS3) player, an HD player (can now sell my A35!!!), and an upscalling DVD (Oppo) player.
> 
> 
> Oh, not sure if it will be BD Live though. It does already have internal memory (a spec required by HD standards), and can D/L content for HD DVD, but didn't work when I tried to use BD Live yet.


----------



## WRX_Rocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaBigKahuna* /forum/post/14579338
> 
> 
> Thanks on the bitstream info did not catch that.
> 
> 
> My friend has the BH and is please and from what he advised me it is 2.0 ready so BD Live should be a go.



Argh! Well on that bitstream part - once again having what the HD DVD guys call "helicopter" noise when I just played one of my HD DVD discs (the aquarium screen saver type of movie). The same thing happened with my Tosh A35 HD player as well. It seems to be an HDMI handshaking problem, and some have mentioned Onkyo is bad with this, and the Denon works fine. But it only happens with HD DVD movied using DD+ or DD THD = NOT when playing BD movies. I have a very early Onkyo 805, am hoping that maybe the newer 806 has this fixed, or maybe I should go try a Denon (2309 or 889).


----------



## Itsdon

I have the LG BH200 and an Onkyo 605 and the only helicopter noise I hear is when there is one in the movie I'm watching










Agreed though, I do believe most issues folks have with this (and other players) are HDMI related and not player specific.


----------



## BILLSID29

What's the price drop everone seems to be talking about?


----------



## WRX_Rocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Itsdon* /forum/post/14579944
> 
> 
> I have the LG BH200 and an Onkyo 605 and the only helicopter noise I hear is when there is one in the movie I'm watching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed though, I do believe most issues folks have with this (and other players) are HDMI related and not player specific.



I would imagine you already read this post then
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1031635 


But as I don't have a ton of HD movies (but enough to have a need for that style player), it is not a huge PITA. And with the BH200 around $399 at BB (WHILE supplies last), and some got them cheaper with the coupons, it sure is hard to pass up - as playing HD, BD, and DVD, you'd only need one player on your rack.


----------



## MarvinC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BILLSID29* /forum/post/14580452
> 
> 
> What's the price drop everone seems to be talking about?


 http://hdguru.com/sony-to-drop-blu-r...to-follow/263/


----------



## NYC Guy

I just purchased the Pioneer Elite Kuro Pro 111FD and at this point in time will be connecting the Blu-ray player directly to the 111FD with a HDMI 1.3 cable (Saving up for a good A/V unit next year.







)


Is there going to be any major audio/video performance differences between the 95FD vs. 05FD vs. 51FD for my 111FD with this type of HDMI 1.3 connection that justifies paying up for either the 05FD or 95FD over the 51FD?


----------



## joerod

Nope. Grab the 51FD and be done (for awhile)...


----------



## dpnaugle

What Blu Ray players are you running with your 2807? I currently have a HD A2 and will be switching over to Bluray. I'm okay with spending 5-600 if necessary, or less of course, but I am looking for a player that will work well for CD' also.


I have been reviewing this thread/chart but I'm still not sure what is overkill or what is not. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1050507 


I really just want the machine that is going to give me the best performance with the my 2807.


I was surprised to see that Denon is already up to the 2809... that made me a little queezy, but that is another story.


----------



## benseattle

*Delivery of the Pioneer 5020 happened this week and we are:


1) thrilled

2) blown away

3) ecstatic.


Last night we caught "The Perfect Storm" on our cheapie DVD player and even sitting seven feet away the image was immaculate.... virtually diamond-sharp.


"Still," I thought, "with Blu-Ray it can even get better," so it was off to Best Buy. Here's where it gets weird. Speaking with a friendly young rep, he said "This what I've told my friends and my parents: wait until the next generation Sony. Even if it takes a year."


Hmmmmm. His feeling was internal upgrades, lower prices and faster loading times would be worth the wait. Soooooooo.... since I'm currently satisfied with DVD-quality on my Pioneer, does his advice make sense. (Or should I just wait until late September when Sony drops the number on it's BDP-S350 to $299?)


Advice and comments welcome.*


----------



## NYC Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14590045
> 
> 
> Nope. Grab the 51FD and be done (for awhile)...



If I can get the 05FD for $650 (can't get a deal on the 51FD) should I grab it?


----------



## Steelheart1948




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYC Guy* /forum/post/14591933
> 
> 
> If I can get the 05FD for $650 (can't get a deal on the 51FD) should I grab it?



Where in NYC can you get the 05FD for $650?


----------



## NYC Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYC Guy* /forum/post/14591933
> 
> 
> If I can get the 05FD for $650 (can't get a deal on the 51FD) should I grab it?



It is a special deal from a friend who has a relative in the business.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benseattle* /forum/post/14591756
> 
> *Delivery of the Pioneer 5020 happened this week and we are:
> 
> 
> 1) thrilled
> 
> 2) blown away
> 
> 3) ecstatic.
> 
> 
> Last night we caught "The Perfect Storm" on our cheapie DVD player and even sitting seven feet away the image was immaculate.... virtually diamond-sharp.
> 
> 
> "Still," I thought, "with Blu-Ray it can even get better," so it was off to Best Buy. Here's where it gets weird. Speaking with a friendly young rep, he said "This what I've told my friends and my parents: wait until the next generation Sony. Even if it takes a year."
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm. His feeling was internal upgrades, lower prices and faster loading times would be worth the wait. Soooooooo.... since I'm currently satisfied with DVD-quality on my Pioneer, does his advice make sense. (Or should I just wait until late September when Sony drops the number on it's BDP-S350 to $299?)
> 
> 
> Advice and comments welcome.*



First off, it would be nice if you could avoid bolding your entire post. It makes it hard to read.


It's hard to say how blown away you are going to be as it comes down to how picky you are and how well adjusted your TV is.


Keep in mind that out of the box your TV will not necessarily be set up very well, BUT it might make poor quality signals (like low quality over compressed cable HD) look very good.


I have a 60" SXRD TV that has been adjusted and the difference between SD-DVD and Blu-Ray disc is not only noticeable, it's obvious to anyone sitting even 15' away.


The Sony S350 is a VERY good BD player and will be a pretty good value when the price drops to $299 at the end of the month. You could always buy the player and a couple of discs and return it if you're not satisfied.


----------



## WRX_Rocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dpnaugle* /forum/post/14590152
> 
> 
> What Blu Ray players are you running with your 2807? I currently have a HD A2 and will be switching over to Bluray. I'm okay with spending 5-600 if necessary, or less of course, but I am looking for a player that will work well for CD' also.



As having an HD player, you really should look at the LG BH200. This way you could still watch your HD movies, as well as new BD's, and get a great upscaled DVD - and all in one box. And then you could either sell, or go to the BB trade-in website and maybe get at least a few bucks for your A2. They offered around $69 for my A35, so if I tried E-Bay I would at least get that much, if not more. Then, with a BB coupon (12% off) the BH200 could cost you peanuts. Remember, this was once a $1000 unit, so the quality of components inside are top notch. BUT, you have to hurry to find a new one. Some guys on the LG forum have been buying 2 or more of these for their homes.


----------



## snickersbar

My PS3 died. I feel dumb buying another one since I barely played any games on it. Thinking of just selling the games I had and buying a regular standalone Blu Ray player.


When I did my research last year, the PS3 was the best player at the time. Is that still true?


Do any players let you skip forced ads? Thats my biggest gripe about DVDs and Blu Rays is forced FBI warnings and ads. I wound up just ripping all my DVDs and hosting them locally on a NAS to avoid sitting through crap. Blu Ray is so huge data wise that its not an option now.


----------



## nomunk

if you can wait you the holiday season is coming and Blu-Ray players will be cheaper than they have ever been


----------



## Steelheart1948




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYC Guy* /forum/post/14592047
> 
> 
> It is a special deal from a friend who has a relative in the business.



Okay. Unfortunately, I have no relatives in the business.


----------



## rlsmith

You might see what it would cost to repair it. PS3's have been very reliable, perhaps it is not an expensive repair.


Still my favorite Blu-ray player!


----------



## jll544

How old is your PS3 and how did it die? Sony offers out-of-warranty repairs at a flat rate of $150.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jll544* /forum/post/14592858
> 
> 
> How old is your PS3 and how did it die? Sony offers out-of-warranty repairs at a flat rate of $150.



If you paid with a credit card you most likely have an extra year of warranty protection through the card company. I just did this on a laptop purchased just under two years ago with a VISA card.


----------



## Jonathan Teller

HELP WANTED:


I have a PS3 - been happy with it as a Blu-ray player. Only gripe is the fan noise. So...thinking of getting a stand alone.


What I'm looking for:


a) don't care about profile. If I really want to see a 1.1 or BD-Live feature, I can always use my PS3 for that










b) Need support for all audio formats in some form or fashion. Whether it be onboard decoding or bitstream...really doesn't matter. I have an Onkyo TX-SR705 receiver, so either way works just fine.


c) Definitely want 1080p/24 video output capability


d) other than that, fast load times would be nice, but not vital

*e) MOST IMPORTANT - it has to be quieter while playing discs than the 80gig PS3!* (since that is the whole point of me even considering a stand-alone player










Finally, low price would be nice. I can't really fathom spending more than what the PS3 costs. I can most certainly "suffer" with the PS3 until the price is low enough for this to make sense.


So...suggestions?


Thanks!


----------



## WRX_Rocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sellis16* /forum/post/14594355
> 
> 
> Hi, I'd like to do no research. I will list my specs and ask you to suck my...request. Comply. I do insist.



Ahhh and to think I used to think SD folks were nicer than the ones up in LA or Newport Beach. Oh well . . . . . and how so many forget when they were noobs on forums.


But shame on you too Jonathan, you've been on here since 2003???


My advice - Sony S350 in about a month, when it gets lowered to $299. Or, if you want a good DVD upscaller, and can also play HD DVD's (some do have these yet), I have been totally blown away by the LG BH200 - was around $1000 when they first came out, now $399 if you can find any left at BB.


Both have fans, but as quiet as a church mouse, and are quality made.


----------



## steve ans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonathan Teller* /forum/post/14594257
> 
> 
> HELP WANTED:
> 
> 
> I have a PS3 - been happy with it as a Blu-ray player. Only gripe is the fan noise. So...thinking of getting a stand alone.
> 
> 
> What I'm looking for:
> 
> 
> a) don't care about profile. If I really want to see a 1.1 or BD-Live feature, I can always use my PS3 for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b) Need support for all audio formats in some form or fashion. Whether it be onboard decoding or bitstream...really doesn't matter. I have an Onkyo TX-SR705 receiver, so either way works just fine.
> 
> 
> c) Definitely want 1080p/24 video output capability
> 
> 
> d) other than that, fast load times would be nice, but not vital
> 
> *e) MOST IMPORTANT - it has to be quieter while playing discs than the 80gig PS3!* (since that is the whole point of me even considering a stand-alone player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, low price would be nice. I can't really fathom spending more than what the PS3 costs. I can most certainly "suffer" with the PS3 until the price is low enough for this to make sense.
> 
> 
> So...suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



What PS3 model do you have? My 80GB does not have audible fan noise (from a few feet away) nor does my PS3 40GB. In fact the 40GB's fan is hard to hear even from inches away unless the TV's sound is muted and then, it's even a whisper.


----------



## Jonathan Teller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve ans* /forum/post/14594999
> 
> 
> What PS3 model do you have? My 80GB does not have audible fan noise (from a few feet away) nor does my PS3 40GB. In fact the 40GB's fan is hard to hear even from inches away unless the TV's sound is muted and then, it's even a whisper.



I've got the 80gig model that came with MotorStorm packed in and the software backwards compatibility for PS2 games.


I've noticed that a friend's 40gig model did indeed seem to be quieter than my own PS3.


There's no question though that the fan noise of my PS3 is clearly audible. When it is completely idle (ie. just turned it on and no game or movie is playing) it's very quiet. But when I'm playing a game or a movie, the fan kicks in and it is plainly audible. Nothing like a Xbox360 or anything that loud. But definitely audible from about 8 feet away.


----------



## engineear

I'm considering the ps3 also or a stand alone bd and get an xbox for my son.


Are you saying when a movie is playing you can still hear the ps3's fan or just when it's on without playing anything?


My biggest issue with the ps3 is it not being friendly with a Harmony remote. I'm spending a lot of $ and I don't want to hear my wife say how she has to get up and turn things on to play a movie and you spent all this $ blah blah..


I like that it can be updated and play games...What're some of your opinions on this...am I making too big a deal about the remote?


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *engineear* /forum/post/14601780
> 
> 
> I'm considering the ps3 also or a stand alone bd and get an xbox for my son.
> 
> 
> Are you saying when a movie is playing you can still hear the ps3's fan or just when it's on without playing anything?
> 
> 
> My biggest issue with the ps3 is it not being friendly with a Harmony remote. I'm spending a lot of $ and I don't want to hear my wife say how she has to get up and turn things on to play a movie and you spent all this $ blah blah..
> 
> 
> I like that it can be updated and play games...What're some of your opinions on this...am I making too big a deal about the remote?



Please do a search, as there is a cornucopia of material in this very thread on the subject.


A simple use of the thread search with the words "fan noise" will give you all of the information *you could ever possibly need* about fan noise with the PS3.


----------



## engineear

Sorry..need to go to bed. Thanks. I didn't think of that at the moment.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *engineear* /forum/post/14601780
> 
> 
> I'm spending a lot of $ and I don't want to hear my wife say how she has to get up and turn things on to play a movie and you spent all this $ blah blah..
> 
> 
> I like that it can be updated and play games...What're some of your opinions on this...am I making too big a deal about the remote?



It comes with a bluetooth hand held controller and there's an optional BD bluetooth remote available if you prefer a more traditional "form factor" for the remote. The issue is that it requires using a _separate_ remote.


I have the 40 gig version, and the fan is no louder than my Tosh A1 or Sony bdp-s300.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14602230
> 
> 
> It comes with a bluetooth hand held controller and there's an optional BD bluetooth remote available if you prefer a more traditional "form factor" for the remote. The issue is that it requires using a _separate_ remote.
> 
> 
> I have the 40 gig version, and the fan is no louder than my Tosh A1 or Sony bdp-s300.



Or use one of the many bluetooth to IR solutions available that allows you to use your universal remote to control the PS3.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1016741 


This was from the PS3 FAQ sticky BTW.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/14601790
> 
> 
> Please do a search, as there is a cornucopia of material in this very thread on the subject.
> 
> 
> A simple use of the thread search with the words "fan noise" will give you all of the information *you could ever possibly need* about fan noise with the PS3.



I guess we differ on what "help a guy pick a blueray player" means.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14602230
> 
> 
> It comes with a bluetooth hand held controller and there's an optional BD bluetooth remote available if you prefer a more traditional "form factor" for the remote. The issue is that it requires using a _separate_ remote.
> 
> 
> I have the 40 gig version, and the fan is no louder than my Tosh A1 or Sony bdp-s300.



Using a separate remote is a big issue. When you have a Harmony remote the idea is to control everything with the Harmony. Although if you get the USB IR receiver for the PS3, you would only need to turn it on at the console.

My 20GB(that was upgraded to 160GB last Summer) is much louder than any stand alone device I own.

But I easily notice the fans since I can hear the fan in a TiVo from 20 feet away easily.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14603088
> 
> 
> I guess we differ on what "help a guy pick a blueray player" means.



I don't think it's too much to expect someone to spend five minutes looking for info before asking a question that's been answered 100's of times.


Next time I just won't respond to them.


----------



## AEW

Having gone though this thread and a few others I was all set to buy the Sony 350, but now I see Oppo is coming out with a Bluray player.


It seems their units did quite well with standard DVD's and that what most of my movies are...anybody else thinking of waiting for the Oppo and seeing what its like???


Al


----------



## NYC Guy

Slightly off topic but I was looking at ebay auctions for Blu-ray movies and some say *DVD: 1 (US, CA)* and others say *Blu-ray: A (includes US, CA)*. What is the difference?


----------



## Jonathan Teller

First up - the folks who are here every day and do indeed see the same/similar question being asked over and over - I get your point that it is tiresome to answer the same questions over and over (believe me, I do it for a living!







), but please try to realize that not everybody knows this forum inside and out and when you say, "do a search!!!!111!!" and then provide no answer, you just come off as being a bit of a jerk. I get where you're coming from, but if it bothers you, please, just ignore the question. Anybody asking would rather get no answer than a kurt response that still provides no actual help. If it really is only 5 minutes and so easy to do a search, then provide the link so the person knows _exactly_ what you are talking about. And from experience with the search, I know the reason people do not use it is because it will often spit out hundreds of results with zero guidance as to which one provides the actual answer the person is looking for. So basically, help...or don't. But there's no need to be kurt and if it honestly bothers you, then perhaps it'd be a very good idea to take a little break from visiting the forum so frequently










MOVING ON!


During loud passages, the fan noise of my 80gig PS3 is drowned out. But during quieter passages, I can easily hear the fan noise humming away. It's not like the end of the world or anything. I can most certainly live with it. But it's definitely plainly audible and I'd simply _prefer_ to have as close to dead silence as possible.


From what I can tell, the 40gig PS3 models were significantly quieter during movie playback than my 80gig. And from the reports I am reading, it seems as though the newest 80gig units out there are also just as quiet. By the same token, I know that the original 60gig units were even louder than my 80gig unit, so there seems to have been a steady progression to quieter and quieter PS3 units as time has gone along.


If you're just now considering a PS3 purchase, from what I know of the issue, it seems as though any unit you would buy now would be very quiet and no louder than any other disc player in your gear stack. I simply have an older unit - I got the 80gig MotorStorm bundle only a week or two after it came out.


As for use with a universal remote. I got the official Sony PS3 Bluetooth remote for free when I bought my PS3, so I just use that. I have my Harmony One remote for everything else and I just use the PS3 Bluetooth remote for the PS3. I don't consider it to be a big deal to have a grand total of 2 remotes and the major control buttons for playback on the PS3 Bluetooth remote are distinctive enough in shape, size and placement that I easily memorized them so that I can use the PS3 Bluetooth remote in the dark.


I wouldn't want to use the standard game controller as a remote. It works, but it isn't the most intuitive thing, so I wouldn't recommend it myself. I think the Bluetooth remote is just fine, but you can also use a IR to Bluetooth adapter, like the IR2BT if you really really want just one universal remote for everything.


As for my own situation, I guess what it really boils down to is that I'd like a silent Blu-ray player for a clearly lower price than a PS3. Otherwise, I might as well just buy a new, second PS3!


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYC Guy* /forum/post/14607628
> 
> 
> Slightly off topic but I was looking at ebay auctions for Blu-ray movies and some say *DVD: 1 (US, CA)* and others say *Blu-ray: A (includes US, CA)*. What is the difference?



Players sold in the US have Region 1 for DVD and Region A for Blu-ray. There are some differences between 1 and A. For example, for DVD Japan is region 2, but for Blu-ray Japan is region A. Europe continues being in a different region from the US region 2 and region B. For the details on DVD look here Blu-ray look here .


----------



## Pugnax555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonathan Teller* /forum/post/14607725
> 
> 
> As for my own situation, I guess what it really boils down to is that I'd like a silent Blu-ray player for a clearly lower price than a PS3. Otherwise, I might as well just buy a new, second PS3!



Well, depending on whether or not you use the "extra" features of your 80GB model, you may want to put it up on ebay (or the sale forums here) and probably make back a nice chunk of change if you buy a new one. Since the newer models don't have SACD playback, PS2 b/c, or the extra slots, it seems that in some circles demand for the ones that do will only go up.


----------



## NYC Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/14607993
> 
> 
> Players sold in the US have Region 1 for DVD and Region A for Blu-ray. There are some differences between 1 and A. For example, for DVD Japan is region 2, but for Blu-ray Japan is region A. Europe continues being in a different region from the US region 2 and region B. For the details on DVD look here Blu-ray look here .



Thanks for the links as they were extremely helpful. It seems to me that the blu-ray movies labeled on eBay as *DVD: 1* should have been identified as *Blu-ray: A* in their listings as *DVD: 1* really refers to SD and not BD type movies that are HD. I guess that the sellers are checking the wrong boxes for their product description.


----------



## RichB

What is the cheapest player with Bitstream audio and Source Direct for video?

(Not interested in a PS3)


All I want is a fast transport.


- Rich


----------



## engineear

Jonathan Teller You're right on about the search thing/ignore. I will be doing more searches and didn't really mind being reminded.


Since I'm getting the Yamaha 663 that has hdmi and can do the hd audio and some other neat stuff, wouldn't a basic bd player with hdmi out be all I need? LOL. Is there a "basic" one with hdmi? I know...I'll search that. I've been looking at the Panasonic bd30 which is being discontinued in todays CC ad. They have it for $359. It can be had for less on ebay, if one trusts that. I'll see if BB will honor that price PLUS take off 12% with a coupon I have. If they do that I'll probably go that way. I'm not interested in an off brand that can be gotten at Pep Boys for $149 but if I can't find one without all the bells and whistles for less that $400 I'll just get the ps3 and have 2 remotes. Like you said, no big deal in having 2 remotes. There's always the "Toothfairy" which seems like another alternative in getting around bt.


Still in the hunt.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichB* /forum/post/14608826
> 
> 
> 
> (Not interested in a PS3)
> 
> 
> All I want is a fast transport.
> 
> 
> - Rich



Two mutually exclusive requirements, I think.


----------



## RichB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/14609391
> 
> 
> Two mutually exclusive requirements, I think.



Not really. My HTPC is fast!

I just want similar performance in a transport.


- Rich


----------



## miata

Most would not consider the PS3 a transport, since it does not output all audio via bitstream -- not that that makes much difference anyway.


----------



## RichB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/14610242
> 
> 
> Most would not consider the PS3 a transport, since it does not output all audio via bitstream -- not that that makes much difference anyway.



Yes. Soon, my HTPC will be one with the new ASUS HDMI 1.3 sound card.

However, I need a player my wife can use.


My second choice would be the fasted inexpensive player. Is that the Samsung 1500?


- Rich


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichB* /forum/post/14610420
> 
> 
> Yes. Soon, my HTPC will be one with the new ASUS HDMI 1.3 sound card.
> 
> However, I need a player my wife can use.
> 
> 
> My second choice would be the fasted inexpensive player. Is that the Samsung 1500?
> 
> 
> - Rich



There have been reliability issues with the Sammy's. I'd stick with the Sony 350, or (higher end) the new Pioneer 51.


----------



## lizrussspike

Best Blu-Ray for a 7.1?

I have a 7.1 set up and have a Onkyo 705 receiver.

Whick would be the best player for all the high end codecs?

Would it be better to bitstream, or useLPCM or HDMI?

Looking for some help, as there is a lot of people with first hand knowledge here.

Thanks in advance


----------



## RichB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/14611208
> 
> 
> There have been reliability issues with the Sammy's. I'd stick with the Sony 350, or (higher end) the new Pioneer 51.



The 51 is a little pricey but has the right features. I am not sure about performance though. I think it has some 1 minute load times.


The Sony is blue, what were they thinking










- Rich


----------



## Jonathan Teller





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pugnax555* /forum/post/14608608
> 
> 
> Well, depending on whether or not you use the "extra" features of your 80GB model, you may want to put it up on ebay (or the sale forums here) and probably make back a nice chunk of change if you buy a new one. Since the newer models don't have SACD playback, PS2 b/c, or the extra slots, it seems that in some circles demand for the ones that do will only go up.



ahh...and there in lies the rub! I most certainly make use of the PS2 backwards compatibility with my older 80gig PS3, so that's something I'm not willing to sacrifice right now.


And that's why it would seem a bit silly to me to buy a second, new PS3 and sit it right next to my existing PS3, just to use it as a more silent Blu-ray player







Although, it WOULD be a convenient way to get a DualShock3 controller










What about the Insignia (aka Funai/Magnavox/Sylvania etc.) player? Going by the cnet review, it seems as though so long as you can use bitstream audio output and the 1080p/24 video output, it's actually a perfectly decent player. Only Profile 1.1 and rather slow to load, but like I said, I can always use the PS3 if I really want to see a BD-Live feature and I can live with the slow loads if I have to.


Anyone have experience as to the operating noise of the Insignia player? It certainly is the lowest priced one at the moment that I'm seeing.


----------



## ratbones

Looking for some input. A friend of mines has a Sony S300 selling for $275 or offer. Is it any better than getting a PS3?


----------



## RichB

I thinking on punting and getting a low cost player.

Engadget HD has a post:


Best Buy's Insignia NS-BRDVD Blu-ray deck falls to $229


I would like to stay under $300.


Tempting. Too bad it has silver trim, my wife likes all black.


- Rich


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ratbones* /forum/post/14614409
> 
> 
> Looking for some input. A friend of mines has a Sony S300 selling for $275 or offer. Is it any better than getting a PS3?



The S300 is a recently discontinued model that is a step down from the PS3 in many ways. The replacement Sony model is the S350 and it MSRP is scheduled to drop from the current $399 down to $299 later this month. I would wait a couple of weeks and pick up the new model if you want a Sony stand alone BD player instead of the a PS3.


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ron jones* /forum/post/14615177
> 
> 
> the s300 is a recently discontinued model that is a step down from the ps3 in many ways. The replacement sony model is the s350 and it msrp is scheduled to drop from the current $399 down to $299 later this month. I would wait a couple of weeks and pick up the new model if you want a sony stand alone bd player instead of the a ps3.



+1

s300 @ even $250 = No deal.


----------



## SRR

I have no idea how to budget for a new player, maybe the Sony 350 in a month, but I would need to sell my perfectly working Samsung 1400 first. What I would like is a all audio bitstream player, BD live, and of course HDMI 1.3....if the player can decode all formats to LPCM I guess I am fine with that.


So considering if I get X amount of dollar for the 1400, which I have had only problems on a rented Ratatollie disc, what would I NEED to spend to get BD live, bit streamed audio (just like the 1400), oh and I need 1080p 24fps.


----------



## Pugnax555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRR* /forum/post/14615820
> 
> 
> So considering if I get X amount of dollar for the 1400, which I have had only problems on a rented Ratatollie disc, what would I NEED to spend to get BD live, bit streamed audio (just like the 1400), oh and I need 1080p 24fps.



Oh, I know this one!


Z = Y - X

where Y is the cost of the new player and X, as you mentioned, is what you would get for selling the 1400. Z would be the difference, which is what you would need to spend.


----------



## Pugnax555

As a serious answer, I think selling your 1400 for ~$150-200 is reasonable, considering you can get the Funai players for a hair over $200 on sale. I'd budget anywhere from another $150 to $400 depending on what you want to get (150 for the Sony 350 or more for something else).


----------



## Targo

I'd like to purchase a blu ray player today (will probably order from amazon). I'd probably buy a PS3 but the noise complaints scare me away. The models that I'm leaning towards are the Panasonic bd30k and the Sony s350.


Reliability, ease of use, fan noise, and especially up conversion are the most important factors. Being 2.0 or having all the latest audio specs mean nothing to me.


Any suggestions would be most appreciated.


----------



## Jonathan Teller

The new PS3 don't seem to have any fan noise issues. They are quiet - at least from everything I've read or heard, they are quiet. The 40gig models were quiet. My complaint was only about the older 80gig model. The one that came out with MotorStorm packed in and had the software emulation PS2 backwards compatibility support.


The new 80gig model that comes with the DualShock3 or has Metal Gear Solid 4 packed in - that one should be quiet. It has no PS2 backwards compatibility though. And that's pretty much the only reason I'm not replacing my older 80gig PS3 with a new one because I make use of the PS2 backwards compatibility for sure.


If you're ok with no PS2 backwards compatibility though, then the PS3 is still the best Blu-ray player. It loads way faster than any other Blu-ray player (especially BD-Java discs!), menus navigate more smoothly and faster (again, especially BD-Java). It's BD-Live right away (might need to do the firmware update, but that's no biggie). 1080p video performance is still among the very best. 1080p/24 is perfect, just like most other players with 1080p/24 output. It decodes all audio formats and can output 7.1 PCM via HDMI.


Basically, the PS3 is still the best choice for a Blu-ray player. From what I've read and experienced for myself, the new 80gig models are very quiet, so don't be scared away by that! The PS3 is also a darn good DVD upscaling player, so even there, it beats most of the stand-alone Blu-ray players - many of which are pretty bad DVD upconverters.


Other than that, the Sony S350 looks like it'll be the best choice for a stand-alone player. It decodes everything except DTS-HD:Master Audio. But it can output bitstream audio for all formats, so as long as you've got a receiver that can handle the decoding, everything's good on the audio side. Video performance seems to be great across the board. And while it isn't BD-Live right out of the box, it will be upgraded via firmware to BD-Live in the future. You'll need to supply a USB drive for the necessary memory, but that's not such a big deal.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichB* /forum/post/14611988
> 
> 
> The 51 is a little pricey but has the right features. I am not sure about performance though. I think it has some 1 minute load times.



IMO, load times are unimportant. The 51 reportedly has the best PQ, which is the most important feature, IMO. But one could certainly argue that the PS3 or Sony 350 are a better value.


----------



## peterpioli

I currently own a Sony Playstation 3, but I'm looking for a new Blu-ray player that's as good as the PS3 for video, but that will also allow me to bitstream Dolby TrueHD & DTS-HD Master Audio through HDMI.


What's the best current or recently announced Blu-ray player that will look as good as the PS3 on video, but will also allow me to bitstream Dolby TrueHD & DTS-HD Master Audio through HDMI? My preference is Sony, Pioneer and Denon.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonathan Teller* /forum/post/14618952
> 
> 
> The new 80gig model that comes with the DualShock3 or has Metal Gear Solid 4 packed in - that one should be quiet. It has no PS2 backwards compatibility though. And that's pretty much the only reason I'm not replacing my older 80gig PS3 with a new one because I make use of the PS2 backwards compatibility for sure.



The MGS4 bundle is the same 80GB PS3 as the Motorstorm bundle, meaning it has backwards compatibility and SACD playback. The new 80GB is based on the 40GB and is not bundled with a game, doesn't have BC, can't play SACD, but does have DS3 controllers, is $399, and is as quiet as the 40GB unit.


----------



## peterpioli

What Blu-ray player are most forum members using with the Denon AVP-A1HDCI? What's the best, most cost effective Blu-ray player choice besides the Denon DVD-3800BDCI that will still bitstream Dolby TrueHD, DD and DTS-HD Master Audio through HDMI? Is a player from Sony or Pioneer a better choice?


----------



## nethomas

I am using the Panasonic BD 30 for Blu ray with excellent results. I don't however think it does as good a job on standard def as my toshiba HD DVD, so I use the toshiba for SD.


----------



## batpig

this question belongs in the blu ray forum....


----------



## Tom Blake

I am currently using the Panasonic DMP-BD50 with great success on the Denon AVP-A1 (bitstream via HDMI). I also have successfully used the PS3.


Tom


----------



## peterpioli

batpig,

I'm looking for Denon AVP-A1HDCI owners to respond.


----------



## peterpioli

Tom Blake,

Which combination do you like better?


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterpioli* /forum/post/14625603
> 
> 
> batpig,
> 
> I'm looking for Denon AVP-A1HDCI owners to respond.



why would it matter what specific receiver you have? once you are comparing receivers with internal decoding, there is no such thing as a blu ray player that is good for receiver X but not receiver Y.


what you are asking is, what is the best blu ray player that can bitstream all the audio codecs to my receiver, which is a generic blu ray player question, and really has nothing to do with your receiver. it's nonsensical to think there is a blu ray player that kicks ass with the Onkyo 905 but just sucks with the Denon AVP but is sort of OK with the marantz 8200.


again, this belongs in the blu ray forum or, maybe, the dedicated AVP thread if you really want to quiz owners. anyway, I'll stay out of it now...


----------



## griz_fan

Why? you will get the exact same results as you do today with the PS3. Either the zeros and ones arrive, or they don't. One player won't be any better than another at bitstreaming, and you will get the same results if the PS3 does it or your receiver does it. Some receivers have more flexibility with adding sound processing to a audio signal it decodes over a LPCM over HDMI signal. I don't thing you'll find a spec of difference between any other player and your PS3 when it comes to handling lossless audio formats, save for the little light on the front of your receiver.


----------



## jkcheng122

i use a ps3 myself so i have no experience with stand-alones. a player that bitstreams also isnt an option for me as my receiver doesnt decode. also, there are so many players out there now you'll need to give us your budget in order to get a good recommendation. pretty much all standalone players can bitstream nowadays. does said player for you have to be the latest profile (i forget the number, 2.0?)?


with that said, some of the more popular players have been the panny bd30 and bd50 as well as sony's s350. i know sharp has a player out also. pio and denon's players are too expensive for me so i never looked them up.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *griz_fan* /forum/post/14626539
> 
> 
> Why? you will get the exact same results as you do today with the PS3. Either the zeros and ones arrive, or they don't. One player won't be any better than another at bitstreaming, and you will get the same results if the PS3 does it or your receiver does it. Some receivers have more flexibility with adding sound processing to a audio signal it decodes over a LPCM over HDMI signal. I don't thing you'll find a spec of difference between any other player and your PS3 when it comes to handling lossless audio formats, save for the little light on the front of your receiver.



Thanks for providing such a thought provoking and un-biased answer










To the OP:

The Denon DVD3800BDCI is good because they include good upscaling for standard def DVDs.

The Pioneer Elite BDP-05FD & BDP-51FD are known for great Blu-ray playback and providing a good picture.

The least expensive option that still provides great quality is the Sony S350.


My personal pick would be for the Sony.


----------



## peterpioli

Simply stated, if a Denon AVP-A1HDCI user wants to purchase a new Blu-ray player, what player is being used by most Denon AVP-A1HDCI owners? Considering the high quality audio & video processing ability of the AVP-A1HDCI, do I still need to spend $2,000 on a Blu-ray player to achieve the same level of performance that a $500 player will achieve? At what point did you feel the added cost stopped giving you better sound and picture quality? Dolby TrueHD, DD and DTS-HD Master Audio will be bitstreamed through HDMI.


----------



## griz_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14626661
> 
> 
> Thanks for providing such a thought provoking and un-biased answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the OP:
> 
> The Denon DVD3800BDCI is good because they include good upscaling for standard def DVDs.
> 
> The Pioneer Elite BDP-05FD & BDP-51FD are known for great Blu-ray playback and providing a good picture.
> 
> The least expensive option that still provides great quality is the Sony S350.
> 
> 
> My personal pick would be for the Sony.



Seriously, though... do any of the 3 players you mention have any perceivable difference in their ability to deliver lossless audio? What differences will you find between bit-streaming from any of these 3 players compared to having the PS3 do the decoding and delivering the lossless audio over LPCM? Now, there is a chance that his AVR may have more options for Pro Logic II processing on a lossless signal it decodes, but in the end, the actual audio (prior to any processing) will be exactly the same. It doesn't matter if the PS3 decodes it, or the receiver decodes it.


Now, there are various reasons to like the 3 players you mentioned, but not a single one has anything to do with their ability to bitsream lossless audio formats to a receiver. Why? Because there is absolutely no difference.


The only time that decoding on the on the player vs. decoding on the receiver comes into play involves the receiver's ability to apply processing to the decoded signals. An Onkyo 605 can't matrix PCM over HDMI from 5.1 to 7.1, while the Onkyo 705 can. But, the Onkyo 605 can take a bitstreamed lossless track, decode it, then matrix it to 7.1 In that particular case, the PS3 wouldn't be the best option, a standalone would provide more flexibility. But, other than that, there is no difference! and all players will bitstream the same. Zeros and ones, that's all it is, zeros and ones...


----------



## stipeman

Actually no, the 605 cannot matrix up a bitstreamed lossless track from 5.1 to 7.1. But the 606 can.


----------



## cruzmisl

I want to jump on the Bluray bandwagon but have some issues. I have an Emotiva MMC-1 that doesn't do any processing of the new audio formats. I could get a Sony or Panasonic that decodes and outputs over analog 5.1 but end up paying huge dough for that right now.


Alternatively I could enjoy the better picture quality now and wait for Emotiva to come out with their new pre late in the year. To that end I could buy the Panasonic BD-30 for $250 right now. Since it has horrible SD playback I could keep my Oppo 981.


Sound like a plan or should I spend the extra dough on the onboard processing? I just want to be sure the BD30 is a quality player.


THANKS!


----------



## nfc2469

I am looking at getting a blu-ray player but I dont know which one is best for me. I have a Samsung 61 inch DLP HL61A750 TV I have a Denon 7.1 AVR-2807


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfc2469* /forum/post/14628506
> 
> 
> I am looking at getting a blu-ray player but I dont know which one is best for me. I have a Samsung 61 inch DLP HL61A750 TV I have a Denon 7.1 AVR-2807



Giving a budget and requirements help.


----------



## nfc2469

I am looking at getting a blu-ray player but not sure what the best for me. I have a 61 inch SAMSUNG DLP HL61A750 and a DENON 7.1 AVR-2807


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *griz_fan* /forum/post/14627889
> 
> 
> Seriously, though... do any of the 3 players you mention have any perceivable difference in their ability to deliver lossless audio? What differences will you find between bit-streaming from any of these 3 players compared to having the PS3 do the decoding and delivering the lossless audio over LPCM? Now, there is a chance that his AVR may have more options for Pro Logic II processing on a lossless signal it decodes, but in the end, the actual audio (prior to any processing) will be exactly the same. It doesn't matter if the PS3 decodes it, or the receiver decodes it.
> 
> 
> Now, there are various reasons to like the 3 players you mentioned, but not a single one has anything to do with their ability to bitsream lossless audio formats to a receiver. Why? Because there is absolutely no difference.
> 
> 
> The only time that decoding on the on the player vs. decoding on the receiver comes into play involves the receiver's ability to apply processing to the decoded signals. An Onkyo 605 can't matrix PCM over HDMI from 5.1 to 7.1, while the Onkyo 705 can. But, the Onkyo 605 can take a bitstreamed lossless track, decode it, then matrix it to 7.1 In that particular case, the PS3 wouldn't be the best option, a standalone would provide more flexibility. But, other than that, there is no difference! and all players will bitstream the same. Zeros and ones, that's all it is, zeros and ones...



Well I was obliged to give the OP all of his options for great picture quality as well as audio. After all, for most of us Blu-Ray is about PQ first and audio quality is just an added bonus.


But yes you are right, if you need a bitstream only black box, there's really no difference between LPCM and bitstream beyond the matrix issue that you mentioned.


But I still hate the idea of buying a PS3 just for BluRay. It's time as the reigning champ among Blu-ray players is coming to an end.


----------



## ggingrich

Looking at the Amazon deal today, but want to make sure I would be happy with the BD30. I have a Mits HC 5000 projector, using HDMI. Denon reciever, optical input. Think the unit will work with the 24 FPS ability? Sound comments on the optical input?

Thanks!


----------



## bboncorr1

first let me explain why then i will get into what players i have found online so far.


right no my current bluray players are my PS3 and Samsung 1400. i found my samsung to have superior video picture quality over my ps3 so i have come to the conclusion that stand alone players are better, my opinion. i also want the player to bitstream HD audio otherwise my Denon 4308 and Yamaha 3800 are a big waste of money. right now the ps3 can't do that so that's another reason i'm not simply useing my ps3 as a BD player.


as for my Samsung 1400 it's been nothing short of a big pain in my behind. i have found so many issues that's it's become embarrasing on more then one occasion. it seems whenever my family/company come over to watch a movie this player starts going crazy on the good parts. it's embarrasing because when my company is over i always need to stop the movie half way through and switch to my PS3. that takes about 5+ minutes to get the movie back to the same scene. i also check for updates every week simply because i get movies from Netflix and i hate watching a movie then finding out this player needs an update otherwise it becomes impossiable to watch. so at this point i have no confidence with Samsung products at all.



right now i'm looking at the Sony 350 and Panny BD50. my main concern is picture and audio quality. i have 2 receivers that will output DTS MA and Dolby Tru HD so i'm not worried about the player not being able to decode the sound. i will not accept a player that can't bitstream the audio. i guess i'm more worried about the quirks each player has, maybe because the samsung has tons of them. so any advice and please no "this or that player is right around the corner". i have been around long enough to know this or that is never really around the corner.


thanks for any help.


----------



## Denophile

how much are you willing to spend--I am planning on getting the denon 3800 or perhaps the universal player coming out in a few months. My samsung has been equally embarassing and I understand your predicament--I have reverted to my panny 10a in my reference system for now as a result--my panny has been a flawless performer and loads reasonably quickly. The samsung (mine is a 5000) picture is better (if it ever plays). The older sonys were horribly slow but has reasonaby good video I think. My dad has a sony 300 I bought for him that again has worked great but takes an eternity to load...I like the reon and even better hqv chip myself and would probably try to snag a player with that in it.


----------



## BillP

nfc2469, the best is the Denon 3800, but it's pricey. The 2nd best, IMO, is the Pioneer 51. For less $$, I'd recommend the Sony 350 or PS3.


----------



## griz_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14632963
> 
> 
> Well I was obliged to give the OP all of his options for great picture quality as well as audio. After all, for most of us Blu-Ray is about PQ first and audio quality is just an added bonus.
> 
> 
> But yes you are right, if you need a bitstream only black box, there's really no difference between LPCM and bitstream beyond the matrix issue that you mentioned.
> 
> 
> But I still hate the idea of buying a PS3 just for BluRay. It's time as the reigning champ among Blu-ray players is coming to an end.



OK - But why? Seriously, I'm no PS3 fan boy, but eventually, I caved in and got one. And now, I really like it. There are some reasons to steer clear of the PS3, but for most people, I still think it is the top option. It loads/plays fast, supports the latest features and puts out a pretty nice picture for the price range. Throw in the fact that it is a pretty slick media extender and that whole game console thing, and the PS3 turns out to be a nice deal. There are some very nice stand alone players, and for some people, that IS the way to go, but my default recommendation has to still be the PS3.


And quite a few people put high value on audio quality, too


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *griz_fan* /forum/post/14638434
> 
> 
> OK - But why? Seriously, I'm no PS3 fan boy, but eventually, I caved in and got one. And now, I really like it. There are some reasons to steer clear of the PS3, but for most people, I still think it is the top option. It loads/plays fast, supports the latest features and puts out a pretty nice picture for the price range. Throw in the fact that it is a pretty slick media extender and that whole game console thing, and the PS3 turns out to be a nice deal. There are some very nice stand alone players, and for some people, that IS the way to go, but my default recommendation has to still be the PS3.
> 
> 
> And quite a few people put high value on audio quality, too



The PS3 has been a great interim solution, but I have to agree with [email protected] that it's days as the champ are numbered. You will soon be able to get the performance of the PS3 in a standalone player at the same or for a lower price -- and that is before you throw in $100 for a PS3 IR solution.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/14638782
> 
> 
> The PS3 has been a great interim solution, but I have to agree with [email protected] that it's days as the champ are numbered. You will soon be able to get the performance of the PS3 in a standalone player at the same or for a lower price -- and that is before you throw in $100 for a PS3 IR solution.



Not yet though. Everyone thought the Pio 51 was going to be the answer. Nope.


Maybe the Oppo.


----------



## griz_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/14638782
> 
> 
> The PS3 has been a great interim solution, but I have to agree with [email protected] that it's days as the champ are numbered. You will soon be able to get the performance of the PS3 in a standalone player at the same or for a lower price -- and that is before you throw in $100 for a PS3 IR solution.



Well, let me know when that day comes. Until it does, the PS3 is still the sweet spot.


And.. $100 for an IR solution? Really? I guess the $16 Nyko Blu Wave doesn't count, then? The lack of a power or eject button hasn't kept me from using it. My Harmony works just fine, and the wife&kids don't seem to mind. If they don't notice, I think it works!


So, when the day comes where a stand-alone out performs the PS3 as a mainstream BR player, I'll believe it. But until then, just go buy a PS3 already!


----------



## sremick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *griz_fan* /forum/post/14639256
> 
> 
> Well, let me know when that day comes. Until it does, the PS3 is still the sweet spot.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> So, when the day comes where a stand-alone out performs the PS3 as a mainstream BR player, I'll believe it. But until then, just go buy a PS3 already!



Watch for the Panasonic BD-35. I think that will replace the PS3 as the sweet-spot Profile 2.0 player that decodes everything.


----------



## RichB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sremick* /forum/post/14640929
> 
> 
> Watch for the Panasonic BD-35. I think that will replace the PS3 as the sweet-spot Profile 2.0 player that decodes everything.



I was thinking of waiting for this player. When will it be available?


- Rich


----------



## Tuba4me

Hello. I just recently purchased my first HDtv, a samsung 50" plasma 720p. Got it hooked up yesterday from a 27" CRT.

My old dvd player hooked up through component video was horrid.

The Playstation 2 through composite was quite a bit better.

So, I was thinking after reading around that I'd get an oppo 980, but I got to reading people with 720p television's recommend blu-ray even for that resolution.

Now, I'm sure all those 1000+ dollar players are nice, but the panasonic bd30 can be picked up really fair-priced right now and well over half, probably over 3/4 of the reviews I have dug up on it are very positive. Why would one need to spend so much money on a movie player? Just for bragging rights? I hope you don't spend that much time watching movies unless you're a professional film critic or something. Besides, with the economy as is right now, I know I for one have much more important things to concentrate on.


Just my $.02. I think I am going to stop wasting anymore time thinking about it and order a BD30 player.


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tuba4me* /forum/post/14643836
> 
> 
> Hello. I just recently purchased my first HDtv, a samsung 50" plasma 720p. Got it hooked up yesterday from a 27" CRT.
> 
> My old dvd player hooked up through component video was horrid.
> 
> The Playstation 2 through composite was quite a bit better.
> 
> So, I was thinking after reading around that I'd get an oppo 980, but I got to reading people with 720p television's recommend blu-ray even for that resolution.
> 
> Now, I'm sure all those 1000+ dollar players are nice, but the panasonic bd30 can be picked up really fair-priced right now and well over half, probably over 3/4 of the reviews I have dug up on it are very positive. Why would one need to spend so much money on a movie player? Just for bragging rights? I hope you don't spend that much time watching movies unless you're a professional film critic or something. Besides, with the economy as is right now, I know I for one have much more important things to concentrate on.
> 
> 
> Just my $.02. I think I am going to stop wasting anymore time thinking about it and order a BD30 player.



welcome to avs!


I have had a panny 10ak for some time now--with your tv it is probably a great choice. My panny has been completely and entirely reliable--the more expensive units do tend to have better picture quality and analog outputs. Compared to my samsung bdup5000 the panny has a softer picture with more grain but at least it plays consistently. In reading the many threads on the samsung models it seems like they are very firmware upgrade dependent and far less reliable on the whole. Even before I updated the firmware on the panny last week it still played everything flawlessly which is really what you EXPECT when you buy one of these units...


In the budget category I like the panny and sony models. My dad has a sony 300 and I think honestly the picture is a bit sharper than the panny I have.


----------



## masonaries




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AEW* /forum/post/14607165
> 
> 
> Having gone though this thread and a few others I was all set to buy the Sony 350, but now I see Oppo is coming out with a Bluray player.
> 
> 
> It seems their units did quite well with standard DVD's and that what most of my movies are...anybody else thinking of waiting for the Oppo and seeing what its like???
> 
> 
> Al



I'd like an OPPO BD player but I think it will be at least $500 maybe more.


----------



## Webini

OK, here is my situation. I have a 42" Panasonic plasma (couple of years old) and an old, non-upconverting JVC DVD player. We have a very weird current room situation and I'm forced to use the Polk Soundbar and a sub for the time being. My plan is to move and create a home theatre room with 7.1 in the next 24 months.


My receiver is an 8 year Denon (HDMI, no DTS, DD 5.1 only). I want to get a Blu-Ray player and replace the receiver also to get HDMI switching now. I want the receiver to last 5 - 8 years like the Denon did.


My budget for the player is


----------



## hd_rider

Hello fellow AVS nuts,


I've been out of touch with the home theater market for a while now and need some help choosing a basic but quality BlueRay player.


My system consists of an NEC LT240K ceiling-mounted DLP projector that accepts component video via two HD15 VGA ports. Resolutions supported include 1600 x1200, 1280 x 1024, and just about every standard resolution below that. For audio, I have a Yamaha DSP-A1 integrated amplifier that supports Dolby Digital 5.1 and DTS 5.1 via optical or coax input. It's an older amp, I know, and I cannot take advantage of the newer 7.1 formats.


What I'm looking for in a BlueRay player is something that can up-convert standard DVDs via the component video outputs. I can't use HDMI and I don't even know if there is such a thing as up-converting video via component video. I also need the player to be able to output old-fashioned Dolby Digital and DTS 5.1 via optical output. Budget is not a consideration and I don't mind paying more for a player that does a quality job and does it reliably.


So, oh great gurus, what are my options for a new BlueRay player that I can easily integrate into this system? Or am I so out of touch that I don't know that every BlueRay player on the market up-converts via component video and outputs legacy DD and DTS via optical output? Thanks in advance.


----------



## joe_sun

Just my 2 cents since I was in a similar situation last year.


Dump the old receiver and get one that can handle the new lossless formats. The sound difference is AMAZING.


Remember (or maybe you don't) when you were using Laserdisc with Dolby Surround and you then watched and heard a DVD with Dolby Digital for the first time?


For me it was the same jump from DVD to Blu with lossless audio.


----------



## hd_rider

Thanks Joe,


Yes, I remember the laserdisc issue vividly. I still have a Pioneer LaserDisc player and a couple of boxes of about 150 laserdiscs gathering dust in my basement.


My main concern is the video. From what I've read here, CSS encryption disallows up-conversion of standard DVD via component video. I have several hundred DVDs that I would have to back-up to DVD-R (removing the encryption) just so I could watch it on my new player, and at this point I have no clue how much better (if any) the up-converted video would look.


Do most BlueRay players output standard DD or DTS via the optical outputs, either via a menu setting or some other means, or do I not have the option of specifying the type of audio delivered by the player?


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd_rider* /forum/post/14648742
> 
> 
> Do most BlueRay players output standard DD or DTS via the optical outputs, either via a menu setting or some other means, or do I not have the option of specifying the type of audio delivered by the player?



That is exactly what they do, usually by default.







FWIW, even the core DD or DTS track on Blu Ray is usually encoded at a higher bit-rate than on DVD. The original spec permitted this, but the storage capacity of DVD's usually precluded the use.


Your video issue is a touch more 'interesting' as your projector's _native_ resolution is 1024x768. Optimally you would feed a properly scaled image to the projector at that resolution to prevent secondary re-scaling within the projector.

*EDIT:* After a quick review of this projectors specs, it looks like it will accept (and scale) everything up to 1080i. So the issue remains: which Blu Ray player will scale SD-DVD over _component_?


# # #


Another option: feed all of you signals through an external video processor. This will cost some $$$, but will provide the desired result. I am mostly familiar with the DVDO VP50 as I have one in my rack. These are fast becoming obsolete in favor of all-HDMI units such as the new DVDO Edge . The good news: A VP50 will accept _any_ SD or HD resolution signal and scale it properly to 1024x768 over component and prices of used and refurbished (b-stock) units are _significantly_ less than MSRP...and dropping.


----------



## hd_rider

Thanks Blue, but an external AV processor such as yours is out of the question. I can only imagine how pristine your set-up must look, but I simply can't afford it. I'm just looking for the best bang for the buck, extending the life of my current components a couple more years while also trying to take advantage of high-definition video.


My DirecTV receiver outputs 720 and 1080 via component video and my projector does an admirable job of producing a nice sharp image, noticeably better than the component video output of my Denon DVD player. I'm just hoping that by replacing the Denon with a BD player I can get a better picture from my standard DVD collection. I know it won't be BD quality, but I am hoping for _some_ improvement.


As of now, I'm leaning towards the Sony BDP-S350 but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd_rider* /forum/post/14649629
> 
> 
> As of now, I'm leaning towards the Sony BDP-S350 but haven't pulled the trigger yet.



That is probably a safe, affordable bet.










You will see an improvement with Blu Ray discs, but the unit will output 480 for SD-DVD playback so you will probably not see a noticeable improvement over your Denon.


Another option: since you will not benefit from the advanced HD audio formats _anyway_, and if you do not care about Bonus View or BD Live on Blu Ray , the older Sony BDP-S300 might even suit your setup for some additional savings as dealers close them out.


----------



## mds54

Initially, I'll have a 5.1 *analog* audio setup, while using a 7.1 analog out BD player.

How can I determine which (if any) BD players have a setting/switch for *downmixing 7.1 to 5.1* so I don't completely lose that channel information?


(I'm interested in the Sony S550 or the Pio 51FD)


----------



## david mcdaniel

I have a question about BluRay player selection and cannot find an answer with search so here goes. I have a Sony Qualia 06 which takes 1080i but not 1080p input via HDMI or analog. Do these 1080p players allow me to output 1080i? I also want excellent SD DVD pictures very good 5.1/stereo audio but don't care much for the extras (e.g. bonus material). I am considering all price ranges for now. My current AVR is a Rotel RSX-1067 but I may be upgrading (no selection made). Please suggest choices between say $500 and around $2K and/or direct me to the appropriate forum. Thanks.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david mcdaniel* /forum/post/14651712
> 
> 
> I have a question about BluRay player selection and cannot find an answer with search so here goes. I have a Sony Qualia 06 which takes 1080i but not 1080p input via HDMI or analog. Do these 1080p players allow me to output 1080i?



Yes...all the SA players including the PS3 can output 1080i.


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david mcdaniel* /forum/post/14651712
> 
> 
> I have a question about BluRay player selection and cannot find an answer with search so here goes. I have a Sony Qualia 06 which takes 1080i but not 1080p input via HDMI or analog. Do these 1080p players allow me to output 1080i? I also want excellent SD DVD pictures very good 5.1/stereo audio but don't care much for the extras (e.g. bonus material). I am considering all price ranges for now. My current AVR is a Rotel RSX-1067 but I may be upgrading (no selection made). Please suggest choices between say $500 and around $2K and/or direct me to the appropriate forum. Thanks.



my dad has this tv--that is a GREAT receiver--get a good blu ray player and use the 7.1 analog inputs on the receiver. this will require a player that natively can decode dtsma HD the only current one that I know of that does this is the denon 3800--there will be newer less expensive units coming this fall and winter (panasonic for one, perhaps oppo as well). Unless you are planning on upgrading to separates I wouldn't change a thing in your system--that is a nice setup. you chose wisely the first time around! The denon can be had on audiogon for about 1500 and has the hqv chip--undoubtedly excellent audio and video. They will pretty much all output 1080i.


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd_rider* /forum/post/14649629
> 
> 
> Thanks Blue, but an external AV processor such as yours is out of the question. I can only imagine how pristine your set-up must look, but I simply can't afford it. I'm just looking for the best bang for the buck, extending the life of my current components a couple more years while also trying to take advantage of high-definition video.
> 
> 
> My DirecTV receiver outputs 720 and 1080 via component video and my projector does an admirable job of producing a nice sharp image, noticeably better than the component video output of my Denon DVD player. I'm just hoping that by replacing the Denon with a BD player I can get a better picture from my standard DVD collection. I know it won't be BD quality, but I am hoping for _some_ improvement.
> 
> 
> As of now, I'm leaning towards the Sony BDP-S350 but haven't pulled the trigger yet.




i doubt you'll get ANY better performance on sd-dvd's with a blu ray over the denon.


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd_rider* /forum/post/14648742
> 
> 
> Hello fellow AVS nuts,
> 
> 
> I've been out of touch with the home theater market for a while now and need some help choosing a basic but quality BlueRay player.
> 
> 
> My system consists of an NEC LT240K ceiling-mounted DLP projector that accepts component video via two HD15 VGA ports. Resolutions supported include 1600 x1200, 1280 x 1024, and just about every standard resolution below that. For audio, I have a Yamaha DSP-A1 integrated amplifier that supports Dolby Digital 5.1 and DTS 5.1 via optical or coax input. It's an older amp, I know, and I cannot take advantage of the newer 7.1 formats.
> 
> 
> What I'm looking for in a BlueRay player is something that can up-convert standard DVDs via the component video outputs. I can't use HDMI and I don't even know if there is such a thing as up-converting video via component video. I also need the player to be able to output old-fashioned Dolby Digital and DTS 5.1 via optical output. Budget is not a consideration and I don't mind paying more for a player that does a quality job and does it reliably.
> 
> 
> So, oh great gurus, what are my options for a new BlueRay player that I can easily integrate into this system? Or am I so out of touch that I don't know that every BlueRay player on the market up-converts via component video and outputs legacy DD and DTS via optical output? Thanks in advance.



does this integrated have analog inputs--if so you could get a player that has analog outputs and your integrated has 5.1/7.1 inputs you COULD take advanatge of the new formats quite effectively.


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Webini* /forum/post/14648397
> 
> 
> OK, here is my situation. I have a 42" Panasonic plasma (couple of years old) and an old, non-upconverting JVC DVD player. We have a very weird current room situation and I'm forced to use the Polk Soundbar and a sub for the time being. My plan is to move and create a home theatre room with 7.1 in the next 24 months.
> 
> 
> My receiver is an 8 year Denon (HDMI, no DTS, DD 5.1 only). I want to get a Blu-Ray player and replace the receiver also to get HDMI switching now. I want the receiver to last 5 - 8 years like the Denon did.
> 
> 
> My budget for the player is


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/14651580
> 
> 
> Initially, I'll have a 5.1 *analog* audio setup, while using a 7.1 analog out BD player.
> 
> How can I determine which (if any) BD players have a setting/switch for *downmixing 7.1 to 5.1* so I don't completely lose that channel information?
> 
> 
> (I'm interested in the Sony S550 or the Pio 51FD)



I believe the mix you get is based on the speaker configuration information you enter. If you enter a 5.1 setup, the player will downmix any 6.1 or 7.1 tracks. There's usually not a separate downmix setting you can invoke.


----------



## Webini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Denophile* /forum/post/14652214
> 
> 
> the new formats ARE confusing--the 'lossless' formats are dts hdMA and dolby truehd. There are various forms of 'lossy' or more accurately 'compressed' codecs such as dts hd hr, DD+, dts and dolby digital core etc. Bitstream means that the player will put it out via hdmi in digital form to be converted by the receiver and does nto need to be converted by the player. Those players that do convert/process the new formats will output them via the analog outputs for those of us with older receivers or pre-pros. Most players these days will convert and bitstream dolby truehd but very few will nativel convert dtsmaHD but some will bitstream it to a receiver via hdmi if the receiver can decode the format (i.e. a brand spaknin new one with hdmi 1.3). If the panny will bitstream dtsmaHD then you would need a new receiver to decode it (or suffer with the dts-core sound). I have a panny 10AK that performs well and consistently which is much more than I can say for my samsung 5000 universal player.



Thanks. I bought an Onkyo TX-SR606 this afternoon at a good price. Seemed like the best price / performance receiver I could find that met my criteria. Now to decide on a Blu-Ray player. I'm eliminating the Panasonic DMP-BD30K as I want a Profile 2.0 player if I'm going to make this investment. I'm between the Panasonic DMP-BD35K and the Sony BDP-S350. I don't know the price of the Panny yet and the Sony is scheduled to drop to $299 on 9/28 so I'll wait a couple weeks.


----------



## Blue_Alien

I am planning on getting a ps3 tomorrow mainly for blu ray but a little side gaming. What I would like to know is that I have an older pioneer VSX-D712 receiver that doesn't have hdmi. Would I still get good performance if I connected a hdmi cable from the ps3 to the tv for video then a optical cable to the receiver for audio?


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blue_Alien* /forum/post/14653848
> 
> 
> I am planning on getting a ps3 tomorrow mainly for blu ray but a little side gaming. What I would like to know is that I have an older pioneer VSX-D712 receiver that doesn't have hdmi. Would I still get good performance if I connected a hdmi cable from the ps3 to the tv for video then a optical cable to the receiver for audio?



In general, the sound would be very similar to what you get with DVDs -- no better and no worse.


----------



## Blue_Alien

Is there really much of a difference between hdmi sound through a receiver compared to the optical? I have a 5.1 surround system.


----------



## griz_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blue_Alien* /forum/post/14653848
> 
> 
> I am planning on getting a ps3 tomorrow mainly for blu ray but a little side gaming. What I would like to know is that I have an older pioneer VSX-D712 receiver that doesn't have hdmi. Would I still get good performance if I connected a hdmi cable from the ps3 to the tv for video then a optical cable to the receiver for audio?



Yes! I used to have very similar AVR (the VSX-D711) before upgrading to the Onkyo 605. While you won't get Dolby TrueHD or DTS-MA, you will still get what turns out to be a pretty significant bump over legacy DTS and Dolby Digital through the optical digital connection. I think you will enjoy the results...


----------



## jpcortese

Need some help guys cause I am confused as to which BR player I should consider. This is the AV equipment I have: Panny 58pz800u plasma (which replaced a pioneer RPTV), 6 year old Pioneer Elite VSX-41 receiver, Denon DVD-1600 player (which will be replaced by the BR player), and Comcast cable DVR DCH-3416.


My receiver only has component connections and is connected to a surround sound system with 5 speakers including the center speaker plus a sub woofer. I don't play games and only watch dvds and cable tv. I know that I some point I will need to get a new receiver but would like to hold off for a while since I just purchased the panny last week. I would like to get the best BR player out there for my budget and could spend up to $500 or so. I'd appreciate your help. The AVS forum has been a great help to me in choosing my panny plasma and know that you folks with more knowledge than I can now help me with my BR player selection. Thanks.


----------



## TRT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpcortese* /forum/post/14655627
> 
> 
> Need some help guys cause I am confused as to which BR player I should consider. This is the AV equipment I have: Panny 58pz800u plasma (which replaced a pioneer RPTV), 6 year old Pioneer Elite VSX-41 receiver, Denon DVD-1600 player (which will be replaced by the BR player), and Comcast cable DVR DCH-3416.
> 
> 
> My receiver only has component connections and is connected to a surround sound system with 5 speakers including the center speaker plus a sub woofer. I don't play games and only watch dvds and cable tv. I know that I some point I will need to get a new receiver but would like to hold off for a while since I just purchased the panny last week. I would like to get the best BR player out there for my budget and could spend up to $500 or so. I'd appreciate your help. The AVS forum has been a great help to me in choosing my panny plasma and know that you folks with more knowledge than I can now help me with my BR player selection. Thanks.



You are going to need a BD player that can internally decode the newest CODEC's and output them via analog RCA cables to your older receiver much like the older SACD players. Unfortunately, these players are more expensive than the BD players that bitstream the CODEC's via HDMI cables. If money is the object, then might I suggest that you purchase your upgrades one piece at a time. The Sony BDP-S350 will cost $299 somewhere around the end of this month, and the newer receivers that can decode the audio bitstreams are rapidly becoming more and more affordable.


----------



## Blue_Alien

Well I went and got a 80 gb ps3. Now all I need to do is go and buy some blu ray movies. How are the blu ray prices at walmart?


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd_rider* /forum/post/14648742
> 
> 
> What I'm looking for in a BlueRay player is something that can up-convert standard DVDs via the component video outputs.



Sorry, no BD player can upscale SD DVDs over component (HDMI only).


----------



## david mcdaniel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Denophile* /forum/post/14652139
> 
> 
> my dad has this tv--that is a GREAT receiver--get a good blu ray player and use the 7.1 analog inputs on the receiver. this will require a player that natively can decode dtsma HD the only current one that I know of that does this is the denon 3800--there will be newer less expensive units coming this fall and winter (panasonic for one, perhaps oppo as well). Unless you are planning on upgrading to separates I wouldn't change a thing in your system--that is a nice setup. you chose wisely the first time around! The denon can be had on audiogon for about 1500 and has the hqv chip--undoubtedly excellent audio and video. They will pretty much all output 1080i.



Denophile: Thanks for the kind words. We have enjoyed the Sony TV and the Rotel Receiver along with B&W speakers. Currently I am running the video output from my Dish Sat Rcvr to the Sony using HDMI and the audio from the Sat Rcvr to the Rotel AVR using digital optical connects. The DVD player connects the same way using digital coaxial connects for digital audio. Would you set this up differently? Thanks for your thoughts.

David


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david mcdaniel* /forum/post/14656119
> 
> 
> Denophile: Thanks for the kind words. We have enjoyed the Sony TV and the Rotel Receiver along with B&W speakers. Currently I am running the video output from my Dish Sat Rcvr to the Sony using HDMI and the audio from the Sat Rcvr to the Rotel AVR using digital optical connects. The DVD player connects the same way using digital coaxial connects for digital audio. Would you set this up differently? Thanks for your thoughts.
> 
> David



thats what I would do too--let that beautiful rotel beast do the work. If you get a blu ray with internal decoding though I'd put that into the rotel via analog though.


----------



## david mcdaniel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Denophile* /forum/post/14656981
> 
> 
> thats what I would do too--let that beautiful rotel beast do the work. If you get a blu ray with internal decoding though I'd put that into the rotel via analog though.



Why send the video through the AVR?


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david mcdaniel* /forum/post/14658689
> 
> 
> Why send the video through the AVR?



Some AVRs have better upscaling than many DVD players, so you output 480i DVD resolution to the AVR and let it do the upscaling.


Additionally many people send audio and video through the AVR because they have a limited number of HDMI inputs on their display and need the ability to switch between them all.


----------



## david mcdaniel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/14658703
> 
> 
> Some AVRs have better upscaling than many DVD players, so you output 480i DVD resolution to the AVR and let it do the upscaling.
> 
> 
> Additionally many people send audio and video through the AVR because they have a limited number of HDMI inputs on their display and need the ability to switch between them all.



If one chose the Denon with the Realta chip might not one want to use the DVD player to do the upscaling?


----------



## Ingeborgdot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blue_Alien* /forum/post/14653943
> 
> 
> Is there really much of a difference between hdmi sound through a receiver compared to the optical? I have a 5.1 surround system.



I wonder this very thing. I am sure that you will get varied responses to this.


----------



## Blue_Alien

The picture looks great on our 45 inch sony lcd. Kind of makes me want to cry. The sound also sounds a bit better then dvd through the optical connection. Bought planet earth for blu ray, its awesome.


----------



## tsx500

I unfortunately 'blew my wad' so to speak, about a year ago, and bought a new Tosh HD-XA2 hd-dvd player, right before BluRay won ... so now the time has come for me to buy my first BR player...my current components are Denon AVR-2807 (hdmi 1.2) receiver , DirecTV+ hddvr , Pioneer Elite Pro-FHD1 50" plasma. price isn't really a consideration ,and i want to be able to enjoy Dolby TrueHD audio via hdmi,so i plan on upgrading my receiver to hdmi 1.3 (i will be visiting that forum next for 1.3 receiver recommendations, but any advice on that issue would be welcome here of course). so can anyone recommend either a BR player that is already out there, or even if something new was introduced at CEDIA expo, i would be interested in that too... (as long as it will be released by the end of October or so). thanks for any advice , i really appreciate it, this site ROCKS !


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tsx500* /forum/post/14662933
> 
> 
> I unfortunately 'blew my wad' so to speak, about a year ago, and bought a new Tosh HD-XA2 hd-dvd player, right before BluRay won ... so now the time has come for me to buy my first BR player...my current components are Denon AVR-2807 (hdmi 1.2) receiver , DirecTV+ hddvr , Pioneer Elite Pro-FHD1 50" plasma. price isn't really a consideration ,and i want to be able to enjoy Dolby TrueHD audio via hdmi,so i plan on upgrading my receiver to hdmi 1.3 (i will be visiting that forum next for 1.3 receiver recommendations, but any advice on that issue would be welcome here of course). so can anyone recommend either a BR player that is already out there, or even if something new was introduced at CEDIA expo, i would be interested in that too... (as long as it will be released by the end of October or so). thanks for any advice , i really appreciate it, this site ROCKS !



You don't need a receiver with HDMI 1.3. If you buy a player that does the decoding, HDMI 1.1 will work just fine.


The PS3 remains the best value on the market.


The Panasonic BD50 decodes everything, although they are hard to find because Panasonic is releasing the BD55 fairly soon.


The other "decodes all" players are the Denon 3800BDCI and it's Marantz twin, which run $1,500-$2,000, depending on whether you can find a deal.


Pioneer has the 51FD and 05FD, which decode everything except for dts-MA, which is still awaiting a firmware update.


Sony's soon to be released S550 will also do everything, but will need a firmware update for for dts-MA.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blue_Alien* /forum/post/14653943
> 
> 
> Is there really much of a difference between hdmi sound through a receiver compared to the optical? I have a 5.1 surround system.



HDMI and optical are both digital and there's no difference between them when playing identical sound tracks. But, HDMI can transmit lossless multichannel tracks such as TrueHD and dts-MA while optical cannot. That's the difference.


How much of a difference? It depends on who you ask. Some say the difference is significant. Others say it's small or non-existant. I suggest you give a listen and decide for yourself.


----------



## 99RedSi

I have a brand new HK AVR-354 receiver that can decode ALL of the new formats for blu-ray, etc.


I want a basic blu-ray player and I don't want a PS3 (don't ask why, thanks).


Budget is around $300-$350 - new or used, I don't really care.


Suggestions?


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blue_Alien* /forum/post/14653943
> 
> 
> Is there really much of a difference between hdmi sound through a receiver compared to the optical? I have a 5.1 surround system.



Yes, lossless audio through HDMI does sound better IF (big if) you have a high quality audio system, the speakers in particular.


----------



## rr330i

Well, i'm getting close to buying now that the newest of the next gen are coming.

I'm running a Yamaha 768p PJ via Hdmi through an Integra 7.8.

5.1 definitive tech speakers.

Don't need analog.

Among the ones i'm considering... Sony350, Panny35, PS3, Pioneer51, and upcoming oppo.

Not sure I need another gaming system to go w/ wii and x360.

You can see pics in my sig, so setup should not be a problem.


----------



## just_visiting




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/14663502
> 
> 
> 
> Pioneer has the 51FD and 05FD, which decode everything except for dts-MA, which is still awaiting a firmware update.
> 
> 
> Sony's soon to be released S550 will also do everything, but will need a firmware update for for dts-MA.




The Pio bitstreams dts-MA right out of the box. The demo firmware that some units had shipped to Bestbuy needed the final firmware.


----------



## bsuratt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david mcdaniel* /forum/post/14651712
> 
> 
> I have a question about BluRay player selection and cannot find an answer with search so here goes. I have a Sony Qualia 06 which takes 1080i but not 1080p input via HDMI or analog. Do these 1080p players allow me to output 1080i? I also want excellent SD DVD pictures very good 5.1/stereo audio but don't care much for the extras (e.g. bonus material). I am considering all price ranges for now. My current AVR is a Rotel RSX-1067 but I may be upgrading (no selection made). Please suggest choices between say $500 and around $2K and/or direct me to the appropriate forum. Thanks.


 More important question is what is the native resolution of the TV? Many 720p native resolution TV's will accept inputs of 1080i and p but then must downconvert to 720p, the native resolution. It is always best to match the output of the BR Player with the native resolution of the TV.


----------



## rr330i

Well, many 720p displays are actually 768p.

Mine is 768p and 1080i input looks better than 720p.

But its important what your tv can take, and the native res.

And you can just test and see what you like, and / or have your display professionally calibrated.


----------



## rack04

I'm looking for Blu-ray player recommendations for my current system, as well as my planned HDMI receiver upgrade.


HD TV - Samsung HLS-6187W

Receiver - Harmon Kardon AVR-235

HD DVD - Toshiba HD-A2

DVR - Motorola DCH6416

Front Speakers- Paradigm Monitor 9 v.5

Center Channel Speaker - Paradigm CC-290

Rear Surround Speakers - Paradigm Atom Monitor


Since my receiver does not accept HDMI, nor decode the advanced audio formats, I require a player that decodes internally with analog out. In the future I'm also going to upgrade my reciever to something similar to the Denon AVR-1909, Harmon Kardon AVR-254, or Pioneer VSX-1018AH-K. So I also want the ability to bitsteam to the receiver and let it do the decoding. I'm looking to spend around $500 or maybe a little more. Thanks.


----------



## tyroneraj

Hello guys,


Thanks in advance for the help. I should start by saying that I've read through this entire thread and many more online dealing with the same topic. Now I'm more confused and unable to decide more than ever. If there is any advice you can give I would appreciate it.


My current system:

Receiver Denon 2809CI (read note below)

Projector Sharp DT510

TV Philips 42PFL74220/37B


Everyone seems to like the PS3, but I'm looking else where due to the lack of native IR support, and because it cant bitstream the HD audio formats to a receiver to let it do the decoding according to what I've read on AVS.


I'm looking for a high quality DB player that can bitstream DTS-HD MA, DTS-HD HR, DD True HD, to a receiver which can decode these. My main criteria for selecting a BD player is great audio, great video, and at least good if not great SD DVD upscaling to 1080p. Profile 2.0 would be nice but is not a major concern. Also have been looking for something with source direct which I know the Pioneer has it.


I've been considering the

Denon DVD-2500BTCI, cause its a denon I suppose, and heard good things

Pioneer BDP-51FD, for source direct, dont really need the analog outputs, etc

Sony BDP-S350, for price and profile 2.0

Panasonic DMP-BD30, read good things on AVSFroum owners thread

Samsung BD-P2550, for the HQV


I've read a lot about the Silicon Optix HQV video processing engine, which is great for SD DVD upscaling, thus my interest in the BD-P2550.


Any advice or help would be awesome.


Thanks again


(Side note just upgraded from an older Harman Kardon AVR 330 to the Denon 2809CI, I recommend the Denon highly, it sounds amazing for the price. I use a Krell pre/power amp comb and Theil speakers for a dedicated stereo system being feed from a Proceed PMDT transport and Mark Levinson DAC, and boy the Denon sounds great for the price, and for all that it can do its a great deal for anyone looking for a single unit to do it all)


----------



## Mark4Mich

Best Buy is selling the Insignia player for 229. Would this be a good value for my bedroom system on a 720p plasma and 2 channel stereo setup? Have a PS3 in my main system for 1080p and full surround. The Insignia would only be used to watch Blu-Rays and DVD's in the bedroom in stereo. Also, what comes in the $100 coupon book?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mark4Mich

What about the Sony BDP S300, 229 shipped from Amazon. Which would you say is better player for my use?


----------



## rack04




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sellis16* /forum/post/14678058
> 
> 
> I started second-guessing myself -- maybe this guy's choice of "I'm entitled" language just rubbed me the wrong way. After all, this is a forum for "Help Me Pick..."
> 
> 
> Then I saw he also started a whole new forum with this exact question.
> 
> 
> He is better than you -- smarter, faster -- we exist to serve. No giving back, only take. As he owns the universe, I suggest no reply is necessary.



What in the hell are you talking about? Maybe require was a bad choice of words but it didn't warrant you making a mockery of the post.


----------



## hifi59

Forget the S300. It's a dog and a slow one at that. Of the 2,I would get the Insignia. I understand that it's the same as the Magnavox which has actually gotten very good feedback from it's owners.


----------



## KramerTC

I don't have any experience w/the Sony 300 but I recently picked up the Insignia also as second player; like you I also have a PS3. I have no issues with it and it has played every BR disk w/o any issues. If you care about load times (I don't but it gets talked about a lot) the Insignia is probably much faster than the Sony 300.


----------



## bfellow

Insignia > S300 ... faster loading times, bitstreams both HD audio formats, and PIP (Profile 1.1)


----------



## Ron Jones

See the existing AVS thread that covers all of the Funai manufactured BD players, including the Insignia. *HERE* is the link.


----------



## DiamondDave

Hi all, I'm wondering if there's any point upgrading to a Blu-ray player considering I have an older Samsung HLN507W TV with a max of 1080i resolution and a DVI connector.


My receiver is a Sony STR DA3300ES, which I bought almost a year ago.


I'm more concerned with PQ than audio, as I don't intend to upgrade my 5.1 Energy speakers any time soon. I don't play games, but if the PS3 is still the best bet, that's fine by me.


I'm just not sure that I'll see enough of a difference to bother. What do you think?


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DiamondDave* /forum/post/14682197
> 
> 
> Hi all, I'm wondering if there's any point upgrading to a Blu-ray player considering I have an older Samsung HLN507W TV with a max of 1080i resolution and a DVI connector.
> 
> 
> My receiver is a Sony STR DA3300ES, which I bought almost a year ago.
> 
> 
> I'm more concerned with PQ than audio, as I don't intend to upgrade my 5.1 Energy speakers any time soon. I don't play games, but if the PS3 is still the best bet, that's fine by me.
> 
> 
> I'm just not sure that I'll see enough of a difference to bother. What do you think?



When I got my first 1080i HD DVD player and hooked it up to my older Hitachi 51" 1080i DVI RPTV the difference was remarkable compared with DVD.


My Hitachi was ISF calibrated, I do believe that calibration makes a difference.


----------



## david mcdaniel

If a guy were to choose a Blu Ray player with consideration of BD performance only what would the list include - assuming he has a good upscaling DVD player and only really needs Blu Ray capability? How about with and without non-compressed audio? Or say, loads and navigates rapidly?


Looks like a possible combo alternative to an expensive high end player (Denon, Marantz). Your vast experience is what I'm looking for, not specs or the combined summary of thread responses. If there is a thread comparing the players from this point of view I haven't found it. Thanks.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david mcdaniel* /forum/post/14684081
> 
> 
> If a guy were to choose a Blu Ray player with consideration of BD performance only what would the list include - assuming he has a good upscaling DVD player and only really needs Blu Ray capability? How about with and without non-compressed audio? Or say, loads and navigates rapidly?
> 
> 
> Looks like a possible combo alternative to an expensive high end player (Denon, Marantz). Your vast experience is what I'm looking for, not specs or the combined summary of thread responses. If there is a thread comparing the players from this point of view I haven't found it. Thanks.



Sounds like you want a PS3 assuming you have an AVR capable of multichannel PCM over HDMI.


----------



## nfc2469

I am looking to get a blu-ray player not sure what one will work the best for me the panny dmp-bd50k or the sony bdp-s500.Ii have a denon avr-2807 so i am not sure what type of decoding my receiver will do or what i need the player to do.


----------



## DiamondDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/14682306
> 
> 
> When I got my first 1080i HD DVD player and hooked it up to my older Hitachi 51" 1080i DVI RPTV the difference was remarkable compared with DVD.
> 
> 
> My Hitachi was ISF calibrated, I do believe that calibration makes a difference.



Thanks. Well, I'm not in any big hurry, so I might just hold off and see what happens to prices for the holiday season.


----------



## sharpsuxx

nfc I believe that denon just has optical and digi coax but it does have a multi channel input, I have been playing with the pioneer 51fd and it is a spectacular player with a better audio section than the BD-50 with the wolfson DACs so that is what I would go with in your setup. The S550 I'm sure would be a great player and so would the BD50 but on audio quality and probably SD upconversion the 51fd pioneer is one of the best out there an dyou can get it between 550 and 600 about 100 cheaper than the bd50.


David it's been pretty clearly established that without the worry of uncompressed audio, but still giving you the option down the road the BD30 which can be had for 300ish is a work horse player. In my store we had 4 demoed from the day they came out until about 2 weeks ago playing 15 hours a day and they ran like a charm and played everything we threw at them. I does bitstream the new codecs but does not decode them over mutlichannel other than lossy 5.1.


And for those looking at the sony 300, you will be in for some slow load times and the only 1.0 profile player still on the market. I discourage people from that player, espeacially since the 1.1 profile 350 is now available and the 2.0 PS3.


----------



## SaveMeJebus

I'm at a bit of a loss in terms of which, if any, player to buy. Getting a fairly nice check from insurance, so it might finally be time to upgrade to blu ray.


TV will be a Pioneer 5020 probably (1080p).


Here are my primary concerns:

*Size*


Due to my room layout, I'm fairly limited in tv stands, and will likely be buying the same stand I had before, which is:











Needs to fit a receiver, cable box, and blu ray player... previously, I had a fairly medium to thin dvd player and things fit ok, but there wasn't a ton of space. Thus, I probably can't fit a behemoth like a 51fd.

*PQ*


Obviously, great blu ray quality is key, but I have an extensive SD DVD collection that I need good upscaling for. No chance of there being room for both a Blu Ray and SD DVD player.

*cost*


Would like to stay sub $500


----------



## allargon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaveMeJebus* /forum/post/14689706
> 
> 
> I'm at a bit of a loss in terms of which, if any, player to buy. Getting a fairly nice check from insurance, so it might finally be time to upgrade to blu ray.
> 
> 
> TV will be a Pioneer 5020 probably (1080p).
> 
> 
> Here are my primary concerns:
> 
> *Size*
> 
> 
> Due to my room layout, I'm fairly limited in tv stands, and will likely be buying the same stand I had before, which is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs to fit a receiver, cable box, and blu ray player... previously, I had a fairly medium to thin dvd player and things fit ok, but there wasn't a ton of space. Thus, I probably can't fit a behemoth like a 51fd.
> 
> *PQ*
> 
> 
> Obviously, great blu ray quality is key, but I have an extensive SD DVD collection that I need good upscaling for. No chance of there being room for both a Blu Ray and SD DVD player.
> 
> *cost*
> 
> 
> Would like to stay sub $500



If upscaling is a concern that narrows the list. Here are your choices:


Samsung BD-UP5000 (also plays HD DVD's) - profile 1.1 only right now

Samsung BD-P2550

LG BH200 (plays HD DVD's) - profile 2 pending a later firmware update

LG BD300 (streams Netflix)

Sony Playstation 3 (plays games, acts as a media extender) - decodes everything


one of the older profile 1.0 players (blech)


The PS3 is pretty small. The LG BH200 is the size of a medium sized pizza box.


----------



## cjb101

So, the BD30 is down to $279 at Amazon, and my birthday's coming up...I realize it's an older model (one of the first profile 1.1 players), but is it still a good value at this price? Should I hold out for something better?


I don't care that much about profile 2.0, but I'd like it to to a good job of upconverting DVD, and I've read mixed reviews on the BD30 for that purpose.


For now I'd just be hooking up the audio with an optical cable (reciever doesn't do HDMI/lossless decoding etc.), but in the future I'd probably be looking at something like an Onkyo 606.


Am I missing out on anything? Are prices going to get much better? Should I just take the plunge?


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DiamondDave* /forum/post/14682197
> 
> 
> Hi all, I'm wondering if there's any point upgrading to a Blu-ray player considering I have an older Samsung HLN507W TV with a max of 1080i resolution and a DVI connector.
> 
> 
> My receiver is a Sony STR DA3300ES, which I bought almost a year ago.
> 
> 
> I'm more concerned with PQ than audio, as I don't intend to upgrade my 5.1 Energy speakers any time soon. I don't play games, but if the PS3 is still the best bet, that's fine by me.
> 
> 
> I'm just not sure that I'll see enough of a difference to bother. What do you think?



YES!!!! at 1080i you will notice a huge difference. definitely worth it then upgrade the tv when you can/...i also have an old cow of a toshiba 57h83


----------



## WRX_Rocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjb101* /forum/post/14691098
> 
> 
> So, the BD30 is down to $279 at Amazon, and my birthday's coming up...I realize it's an older model (one of the first profile 1.1 players), but is it still a good value at this price? Should I hold out for something better?
> 
> 
> I don't care that much about profile 2.0, but I'd like it to to a good job of upconverting DVD, and I've read mixed reviews on the BD30 for that purpose.
> 
> 
> For now I'd just be hooking up the audio with an optical cable (reciever doesn't do HDMI/lossless decoding etc.), but in the future I'd probably be looking at something like an Onkyo 606.
> 
> 
> Am I missing out on anything? Are prices going to get much better? Should I just take the plunge?



First off, don't get an Onkyo! Long story (read the 905/875/805 firmware post over in audi section). Get either the lowend end Denon (1909/989) or the Pioneer (VSX-01TXH, VSX-03TXH, or SC05) AVR's instead. You'll be much happier!!!!


But for now, which receiver do you have? If you have 5.1 or 7.1 analog inputs, then you CAN listen to the latest audio on your current receiver now if you buy a BD player that has at the minimum 5.1 analog OUTputs.


But for the future of using HDMI later, of all the players I have tried (looking for that "magic" bitstream player):


SONY = S300, S500, S350, PS3

Samsung = 2550

Panasonic = BD30

LG = BH200


I truly loved the LG BH200 the most! Not only because it would replace my Toshiba A35 (HD DVD), PS3 (BD, but no bitstream or Harmony control), and old Pioneer 59AVi (for 1080i upscale of DVD) all in one unit, but because it would bitstream and the QDEO chip does a fantastic DVD upscale to 1080p! But sadly, it had serious audio problems (HDMI handshaking) with my new Pioneer SC-05 AVR, and so had to return it. If you buy a Denon, I have heard it works just fine with those - but both LG and Pioneer are not interested in finding a fix










But on the other hand, all this time I was in search for the perfect bitstreaming BD player because to my ears that sounded best on my Onkyo 805. But when Onkyo abandonded all us xx5 model users, I decided to dump Onkyo and go back to Pioneer - and boy am I GLAD I did!!!!!! Even with the cheaper VSX-03TXH (which later I said the heck with it, and exchanged it for the SC-05 instead), suddenly even the LPCM from my PS3 sounded FANTASTIC!!! So now that even the PS3 can sound fantastic with the new Pio, I am not so sure I need to search for anything else anymore.


So, in a way, it will depend on what AVR you might buy, as to which BD player you want to get now. But for a stand alone, you can not beat the LG BH200 with all it can do, as well as look great on the screen. But if you decide you want one of these now, ya better hurry. They are not made anymore, so are hard to find. They cost around $399 (or less?), but used to be $1000 when they first came out. So you KNOW this ain't no cheaply built unit!


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david mcdaniel* /forum/post/14684081
> 
> 
> If a guy were to choose a Blu Ray player with consideration of BD performance only what would the list include - assuming he has a good upscaling DVD player and only really needs Blu Ray capability? How about with and without non-compressed audio? Or say, loads and navigates rapidly?
> 
> 
> Looks like a possible combo alternative to an expensive high end player (Denon, Marantz). Your vast experience is what I'm looking for, not specs or the combined summary of thread responses. If there is a thread comparing the players from this point of view I haven't found it. Thanks.



i guess I am not sure what the exact question is in your post--it confuses me a bit--if you could reformulate the question I am sure we'd be happy to help. DO you mean which players offer the best performance including upscaling not including the 'premium' marantz and denon 3800? Do you need advanced codecs to be output via bitstream/hdmi or analog (some do one but not the other)


----------



## cjb101

Thanks for the reply - the LG sounds good, but I really have no need to play HD-DVDs, so that might be a bit of a waste. Also (should have mentioned this in the first post), I'm really looking to keep it under $300 - any more than that and I'll probably sit out a little longer for prices to come down. So is the Panasonic BD30 a good buy at that price, or are there any other good options? Or should I wait it out?


----------



## The_Nephilim1

Hi, I am Looking into getting a BluRay Player. A Friend of Mine was sayin it is Best to go with a Sony Player since they make BluRay it should be better then the other makes??


Is this true?? Are the Other makes any good or should I stick with a Sony BluRay Player??


I am mainly looking for 1 with the 5.1/7.1 Analog outs between 400-600US Bucks??


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The_Nephilim1* /forum/post/14699711
> 
> 
> Hi, I am Looking into getting a BluRay Player. A Friend of Mine was sayin it is Best to go with a Sony Player since they make BluRay it should be better then the other makes??
> 
> 
> Is this true?? Are the Other makes any good or should I stick with a Sony BluRay Player??
> 
> 
> I am mainly looking for 1 with the 5.1/7.1 Analog outs between 400-600US Bucks??



Sony is only one of several companies making Blu-Ray. Panasonic actually owns more Blu-Ray patents than Sony does. Sony is well known for Blu-Ray since they built the 1st BD player the PS3.


Sony has even sold BD players made by Pioneer and they were badged as Sony units.


The Panasonic 55 coming out next month for $499 or the Sony BDPS-550 for $399 next month will probably suit you fine. Both have analog outputs and should support all advanced audio codecs.


----------



## Craig234

I have one of the most basic questions, and have read a lot of pages here but not seen a clear answer.


I'm interested in a blu-ray player for my new 65" LCD.


Since the PS3 seems to get decent reviews as a player, and as the best value, I'm thinking of going with it.


It's for those reasons as well as the 'I might even try PS3 gaming a little", but I'm a PC gamer with not much interest in PS3 gaming.


Naturally, my question is what I don't know about why not to, and what to get instead, if that's not a good idea.


Can anyone summarize why I should/should not go with PS3 over other players available either now or expected later this year? Thanks.


----------



## griz_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Craig234* /forum/post/14699836
> 
> 
> I have one of the most basic questions, and have read a lot of pages here but not seen a clear answer.
> 
> 
> I'm interested in a blu-ray player for my new 65" LCD.
> 
> 
> Since the PS3 seems to get decent reviews as a player, and as the best value, I'm thinking of going with it.
> 
> 
> It's for those reasons as well as the 'I might even try PS3 gaming a little", but I'm a PC gamer with not much interest in PS3 gaming.
> 
> 
> Naturally, my question is what I don't know about why not to, and what to get instead, if that's not a good idea.
> 
> 
> Can anyone summarize why I should/should not go with PS3 over other players available either now or expected later this year? Thanks.



Ultimately, its your call, but I went with the PS3 and have been very happy for the following reasons:

1. Decodes TrueHD and DTS-MA

2. Plays Blu-Ray disks with no issues

3. Is a pretty solid DVD player

4. Built-in wifi for profile 2.0 stuff and updates

5. Relatively quick at loading and playing disks

6. Well-established history of adding features and addressing issues through firmware updates.

7. Lots of fun games

8. Media extender


Downsides: probably louder than a stand-alone BR player, requires a funky solution for IR remotes, doesn't match the look of the rest of the gear in my AV cabinet (but hell... 1/2 is silver, 1/2 is black, it is all fugly already).


So, if you're even slightly tempted to game, I say go for it. There are some fun games to go alongside what you get on your PC. Oh... its a pretty good BR player, too.


----------



## griz_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DiamondDave* /forum/post/14682197
> 
> 
> Hi all, I'm wondering if there's any point upgrading to a Blu-ray player considering I have an older Samsung HLN507W TV with a max of 1080i resolution and a DVI connector.
> 
> 
> My receiver is a Sony STR DA3300ES, which I bought almost a year ago.
> 
> 
> I'm more concerned with PQ than audio, as I don't intend to upgrade my 5.1 Energy speakers any time soon. I don't play games, but if the PS3 is still the best bet, that's fine by me.
> 
> 
> I'm just not sure that I'll see enough of a difference to bother. What do you think?



dude, run, don't walk, run out and get a Blu-Ray player! Sheesh... first off, your Samsung HLN507W TV displays at 720p, but can accept 1080i. In any event, Blu-Ray is far more than just resolution. People put WAY too much in the whole 1080 vs 720 thing. Yes, more lines is better, but don't ignore the superior contrast and color accuracy the BR brings over standard DVD. Those two features are, IMHO, as if not more important than the improved resolution.


Also, you have a very nice AVR that has a sh*tload of HDMI inputs, and decodes the latest lossless audio formats. And, you have Energy speakers, why would you need to upgrade? In fact, with the new lossless audio tracks available through Blu-Ray, your speakers will probably sound better than ever. So yeah, you will see AND hear a difference. Easily. If not, you're probably loosing your sight and hearing.

As far as what to pick, you are in a fortunate situation; your AVR gives you a lot of options. The PS3 is certainly a good choice, but there are some decent looking stand-alone players showing up that undercut the PS3 for price and offer some good features.


So, while I can't really answer the question as to what player you should get, I can emphatically say that yes, you should make the leap to Blu-Ray.


Finally, when that time comes, pop over to monoprice.com for an HDMI-DVI cable (if you don't have one already). That way, you can route everything through your receiver.


good luck!!


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Craig234* /forum/post/14699836
> 
> 
> I have one of the most basic questions, and have read a lot of pages here but not seen a clear answer.
> 
> 
> I'm interested in a blu-ray player for my new 65" LCD.
> 
> 
> Since the PS3 seems to get decent reviews as a player, and as the best value, I'm thinking of going with it.
> 
> 
> It's for those reasons as well as the 'I might even try PS3 gaming a little", but I'm a PC gamer with not much interest in PS3 gaming.
> 
> 
> Naturally, my question is what I don't know about why not to, and what to get instead, if that's not a good idea.
> 
> 
> Can anyone summarize why I should/should not go with PS3 over other players available either now or expected later this year? Thanks.



what is your audio setup--do you have a prepro or avr that will accept/convert bitstream dts-hd ma and dolby truehd? nothing wrong with the ps3 overall--the answer to whether it will work for you is probably in your current or potential audio setup if that is important to you (i.e. you care about the difference between dolby 5.1 and dolby truehd and dts and dts-hd ma). If you are content with standard dolby and dts (like a regular dvd) but want blu ray hd video then you have a winner and you may anyway depending on your audio setup. From what I gather the ps3 either can or will be able to do dolby truehd via pcm or potentially bitstream but i don't know about dts ma hd. people seem to like the picture on the ps3--variable opinions on sd dvd upconversion but ther are probably a few better. Overall a good unit but useless if you need analog outs (doesn't have them) to get hd audio formats. you will get standard dts and dolby 5.1 via toslink (optical) though.


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *griz_fan* /forum/post/14699932
> 
> 
> In any event, Blu-Ray is far more than just resolution. People put WAY too much in the whole 1080 vs 720 thing. Yes, more lines is better, but don't ignore the superior contrast and color accuracy the BR brings over standard DVD.



way true--its not just resolution---very good point and very obvious at any hd resolution.


----------



## Craig234

Thanks to everyone who replied to my question!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Denophile* /forum/post/14699933
> 
> 
> what is your audio setup--do you have a prepro or avr that will accept/convert bitstream dts-hd ma and dolby truehd?[/q]
> 
> 
> Right now, my audio setup is the built-in tv speakers, until I get around to hooking up the audio to my old receiver with several years-old Dolby.
> 
> 
> However, at some point I might want to get better, so it's one of those 'nicer to have future proof' issues.
> 
> 
> I really haven't figured out the audio plan yet, just lazy.
> 
> 
> Oh by the way, SACD would be 'nice to have', I have one such CD for when I get around to getting a player. I heard only earlier PS3's play SACD?
> 
> 
> [q]nothing wrong with the ps3 overall--the answer to whether it will work for you is probably in your current or potential audio setup if that is important to you (i.e. you care about the difference between dolby 5.1 and dolby truehd and dts and dts-hd ma). If you are content with standard dolby and dts (like a regular dvd) but want blu ray hd video then you have a winner and you may anyway depending on your audio setup. From what I gather the ps3 either can or will be able to do dolby truehd via pcm or potentially bitstream but i don't know about dts ma hd. people seem to like the picture on the ps3--variable opinions on sd dvd upconversion but ther are probably a few better. Overall a good unit but useless if you need analog outs (doesn't have them) to get hd audio formats. you will get standard dts and dolby 5.1 via toslink (optical) though.



The short answer is that I don't know enough yet about it to know if I'm going to want the better dolby. But you gave me some good info.


Do you have any opinion on how much the audio issues are worth preferring the better dolby for?


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Denophile* /forum/post/14699933
> 
> 
> From what I gather the ps3 either can or will be able to do dolby truehd via pcm or potentially bitstream but i don't know about dts ma hd. people seem to like the picture on the ps3--variable opinions on sd dvd upconversion but ther are probably a few better. Overall a good unit but useless if you need analog outs (doesn't have them) to get hd audio formats. you will get standard dts and dolby 5.1 via toslink (optical) though.



The PS3 decodes all formats including DTS-MA to multichannel PCM over HDMI. If you have a multichannel PCM-capable receiver then you are all set.


----------



## ggingrich

OK, I've read just about all I can on audio and I am more confused than ever.


Could really use some help, and I must say the forums are great! I just bought an s350 from Amazon. I have an older Denon receiver that only accepts component 5.1 and optical.


Can someone help this Id10T understand if I have to have HDMI to get the True HD audio formats through the Denon with the s350?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ggingrich* /forum/post/14702208
> 
> 
> OK, I've read just about all I can on audio and I am more confused than ever.
> 
> 
> Could really use some help, and I must say the forums are great! I just bought an s350 from Amazon. I have an older Denon receiver that only accepts component 5.1 and optical.
> 
> 
> Can someone help this Id10T understand if I have to have HDMI to get the True HD audio formats through the Denon with the s350?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



The answer is yes. You can't pass any of the advanced audio codecs over toslink or coaxial, they must go over HDMI. If your Denon has analog audio inputs then you can get a player that decodes the codecs internally and output into the analog inputs on the Denon, if it accepts them.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ggingrich* /forum/post/14702208
> 
> 
> OK, I've read just about all I can on audio and I am more confused than ever.
> 
> 
> Could really use some help, and I must say the forums are great! I just bought an s350 from Amazon. I have an older Denon receiver that only accepts component 5.1 and optical.
> 
> 
> Can someone help this Id10T understand if I have to have HDMI to get the True HD audio formats through the Denon with the s350?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



What jmpage said is correct, but the problem with analog outputs becomes getting what you actually are aiming for. For the highest fidelity, using analog outputs requires either adequate bass management (BM) in the player, high quality analog/digital conversion for BM in the AVR, or an outboard analog bass manager. Unfortunately, these three criteria can be very difficult to fulfill.


For all practical purposes, it is probably better to go ahead and upgrade the AVR. Since you already have an s350, you would then simply need a fully capable HDMI 1.3 AVR and you'll be able to take full advantage of the new audio formats. There are pretty decent options for less than you'd expect. Spend some time over in the amp/processors part of the forum:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=90


----------



## jmpage2

I do agree with everything cpcat says. You can get a very good HDMI capable AVR for under $500, with excellent ones available on the $800-$2000 range. If you really want all the audio goodness that the new formats have to offer and you already own decent speakers you should upgrade the AVR.


----------



## mknoebel

I'm ready to jump into the Blu-Ray world and looking for advice. I see that Amazon has 3 players that are under $300: The Sony BDP-S350, Samsung BD-1500 and the Panasonic DMP-BD30K. I'm wondering which player would be the best for me? (or is there somewhere else that has an even better deal?) I will be hooking it up to a BenQ 5000 projector.


----------



## brewbush

I will be using an Integra 9.8 or 9.9 pre/pro for my HT. I need a player to play nice BR disks and be a fantastic upscaler for my many SDDVD.


I would prefer 1 unit. I want all the latest audio supported, either bitstreamed or internally decoded (Integra can do the work)

*s550*: Not out yet, not sure on upscaling ability
*51FD*: so far top pick for me
*ps3*: not sure on sddvd upscaling, does not bitstream, no IR (without dongle), cheaper, potential media/music player
*Panny BD30*: can do what I want just not impressed with SDDVD play, would need to get the Oppo unit (more $$$)


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brewbush* /forum/post/14706526
> 
> 
> I will be using an Integra 9.8 or 9.9 pre/pro for my HT. I need a player to play nice BR disks and be a fantastic upscaler for my many SDDVD.
> 
> 
> I would prefer 1 unit. I want all the latest audio supported, either bitstreamed or internally decoded (Integra can do the work)
> 
> *s550*: Not out yet, not sure on upscaling ability
> *51FD*: so far top pick for me
> *ps3*: not sure on sddvd upscaling, does not bitstream, no IR (without dongle), cheaper, potential media/music player
> *Panny BD30*: can do what I want just not impressed with SDDVD play, would need to get the Oppo unit (more $$$)



Wouldn't you want the 9.8/9.9 do do the scaling? It should have the reon chip. Then the 51FD would my choice. If you are looking for more than just a BD(DVD) player, then the choice is simple... PS3.


----------



## nate358

Alright help a guy out... I some how won a $200 Gift card to Best Buy from my work.

I figure I'll put it towards a Blu-Ray player.


Display: Front Projector Sharp DT-400 (720p) setup at 110" diag.

Sound: Yamaha 6.1 HTIB... The best it does is DD EX and DTS ES I believe.

std DVDs are played on my Oppo OPDV971H (I can't see DVDs looking better than this)

I have an Xbox 360 for HD DVDs. And later this fall Maybe for NetFlix streaming as well.


Here is what I'm looking for I believe.

1)buy at Best Buy (Unfortunate cause the Oppo's Blu-ray won't)

2)Sound to be Decoded by the Player and sent Optical to my AVR, which does have 6ch analog input.

3)I'm in no rush to buy cause I still have HD-DVD's in queue on blockbuster.

4)$399 is the price limit.

5) Ethernet jack on the player at least.


Player short list.

Sharp:

BD-HP20U $299

LG:

BH200 $399

BD300 $399

Insignia:

NS-BRDVD $229

Samsung:

BD-P2550 $499 (Needs to come down in price)

Panasonic:

All seemed out of my price range


Alright what would you do? Wait. Choose one of these. Or, Choose a different Player.

Thanks ~Nate


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nate358* /forum/post/14708840
> 
> 
> 2)Sound to be Decoded by the Player and sent Optical to my AVR, which does have 6ch analog input.



Are you planning on using optical or analog? You cannot take full advantge of the HD audio through optical. Here is a thread with a table that describes audio support for various BD players:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1050507


----------



## eljonron

i have a Pioneer Plasma 720p. 42 inch. so what do i want to get and will it really make that much difference? Have looked at the Pioneer Elite dv48 upconverter $99.00-$150.00 and the Pioneer Blu Ray 51. $599.00. you can see the big price difference. so if i go the Blu Ray route, any suggestions or just get the dv48 and call it a day. thanks in advance.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nate358* /forum/post/14708840
> 
> 
> Alright help a guy out... I some how won a $200 Gift card to Best Buy from my work.
> 
> I figure I'll put it towards a Blu-Ray player.
> 
> 
> Display: Front Projector Sharp DT-400 (720p) setup at 110" diag.
> 
> Sound: Yamaha 6.1 HTIB... The best it does is DD EX and DTS ES I believe.
> 
> std DVDs are played on my Oppo OPDV971H (I can't see DVDs looking better than this)
> 
> I have an Xbox 360 for HD DVDs. And later this fall Maybe for NetFlix streaming as well.
> 
> 
> Here is what I'm looking for I believe.
> 
> 1)buy at Best Buy (Unfortunate cause the Oppo's Blu-ray won't)
> 
> 2)Sound to be Decoded by the Player and sent Optical to my AVR, which does have 6ch analog input.
> 
> 3)I'm in no rush to buy cause I still have HD-DVD's in queue on blockbuster.
> 
> 4)$399 is the price limit.
> 
> 5) Ethernet jack on the player at least.
> 
> 
> Player short list.
> 
> Sharp:
> 
> BD-HP20U $299
> 
> LG:
> 
> BH200 $399
> 
> BD300 $399
> 
> Insignia:
> 
> NS-BRDVD $229
> 
> Samsung:
> 
> BD-P2550 $499 (Needs to come down in price)
> 
> Panasonic:
> 
> All seemed out of my price range
> 
> 
> Alright what would you do? Wait. Choose one of these. Or, Choose a different Player.
> 
> Thanks ~Nate



sam. bdp1500, under 2 c-notes







@ radioshack.com; 'til wed.


click on home ent., dvd players, put in cart for low price.


----------



## nate358

I can only buy at Best buy! If I'm going to spend $200 then I'll get a $400 player.... rememeber the gift card?


----------



## miata

What is the cheapest player that can play AVCHD files on SDHC cards?


----------



## nate358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/14709377
> 
> 
> Are you planning on using optical or analog? You cannot take full advantge of the HD audio through optical. Here is a thread with a table that describes audio support for various BD players:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1050507



Thanks I'm a little behind on audio. I'm more of a video guy. Looks like I'll hook up to my 6.1 channel analog input on my AVR.


----------



## cj1319

Hey guys, I'm looking into getting my first blu-ray player. I had planned on waiting until black friday to pick one up for fairly cheap, but i see that radio shack now has the Samsung BD-P1500 on sale for only $199, which was the price i was waiting for. Now i'm trying to decide if this is a good buy, since prices will only get better as the holidays approach.

Blu-ray PQ is my main concern, SQ and dvd upconversion don't play much of a factor to me. Any thoughts?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nate358* /forum/post/14711072
> 
> 
> Thanks I'm a little behind on audio. I'm more of a video guy. Looks like I'll hook up to my 6.1 channel analog input on my AVR.



You only need to use analog if you want lossless audio. Of course, for lossless using analog, the player needs to do the decoding. None of the ones on your list can decode the lossless formats. The Panasonic BD50 is the only moderately priced player with dts-MA decoding and 5.1 analog outputs. But, it's more than $400. If your HTIB receiver has HDMI 1.1 and can process audio over HDMI, then you have more choices. A PS3 would be in your price range.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westgate* /forum/post/14710897
> 
> 
> sam. bdp1500, under 2 c-notes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ radioshack.com; 'til wed.
> 
> 
> click on home ent., dvd players, put in cart for low price.



Thanks!!! That's the price I've been waiting for since the end of the format war. Free shipping too. Here's another tip. Add something else to your cart to get another $20 off orders over $200. So $180 for such a nice player is a steal.


----------



## Snipez

I have a Sammy 1500 right now, but I'm not very impressed with some things such as the reports of horrible support/firmware fixes and updates. I also don't like how much heat this player puts out as 'normal' it may be and that it won't play DVD+R DL dvd's. I want to like this player but feel I won't be completely satisfied with it.


I am running HDMI to my TV and using Optical audio to my HK230 receiver since it's not HDMI, however I plan to upgrade to one here before too long. So before my return window is up, is there another player that would be a lot better for a similar price range? I am looking at the Sony 350/500 which I understand the 500 is old so I'd be better off waiting for the 550 but so far I am reading good things about the 350. The Panasonic 30, and possibly the Pioneer 51FD for more money. I do watch much more DVD's than BD so I'd like good upconverting but other than that what would be my best bet? Other key things I'd like are good support from the company ie firmware updates and reliability and of course player performance. Is there a best overall player for under $500.


Help, and thanks lol.


----------



## mkreef

Help for blu-ray newbie about. The more I read, the more headaches I get!


Buying everything new. For the AVR, probably Onkyo 606 or similar (Yamaha 663?).


Assumed I wanted the new Sony 550, but questioning whether there will be any real benefit, especially with regard to Audio. I guess I would have the player decode it, not sure which is better, player or AVR?


If my AVR decodes the DTS-HD HR and DTS-HD MA (like Onyko 606), what is the real advantage (from an audio perspective of the Sony 550 over 350)?


Have to find out more about the other features BD Profile 2.0, etc. because with the price drop of the 350, I'd just assume buy that now and put the extra money towards better speakers.


----------



## LKM466




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkreef* /forum/post/14711648
> 
> 
> Help for blu-ray newbie about. The more I read, the more headaches I get!
> 
> 
> Buying everything new. For the AVR, probably Onkyo 606 or similar (Yamaha 663?).
> 
> 
> Assumed I wanted the new Sony 550, but questioning whether there will be any real benefit, especially with regard to Audio. I guess I would have the player decode it, not sure which is better, player or AVR?
> 
> 
> If my AVR decodes the DTS-HD HR and DTS-HD MA (like Onyko 606), what is the real advantage (from an audio perspective of the Sony 550 over 350)?
> 
> 
> Have to find out more about the other features BD Profile 2.0, etc. because with the price drop of the 350, I'd just assume buy that now and put the extra money towards better speakers.



Well, for not much more you should consider the Onkyo 805 instead of the 606 (since the 806 is out the 805 can be had for less than 6 Benjamins).


Shop around for the 5.1 speaker set: You may find the KEF HTS3000 for 1/2 price. Unbeatable price/quality.


Don't know about the Sony 350 but the price on that supposed to drop by $100 at end of Sept. I got the Panny 30 for cheap from Amazon when it had the $50 off coupon (2.5 Benjamins) and now just ordered the Samsung 1500 from RadioShack for less than 2 Benjamins shipped.


I really like the overall PQ/bitstreaming capability of the Panny 30...one of the best out now even though only a profile 1.1, but I don't care about 2.0 that my PS3 is capable of b/c using a PS3 (the day-one release 60GB version) is noisy at time (specially hot summer) when the fan kicks in full speed and the IR dongle did not work out for me. So, the cheap Panny 30 is ideal for my setup.


I wish I shopped around for my speakers, then I would have saved at another $0.5k for both sets (10 speakers with 2 subs), but no complaint at all on the quality of the KEF.










So, I think a decent cost/quality components/set up at 10ft viewing distance for HD movies/games would be:


1. Pio KURO 6020 or Panny 58pz850 (or 800)

2. KEF HTS3000 5.1 speaker set

3. Onkyo 805 (awesome for decoding bitstream DTS-HDMA and D-THD, I like AVR decoding better than source decoding)

4. Panny 30

5. HD-DVD XA2 (upconversion of SD-DVD/to be replaced with Oppo 983)

6. Xbox 360 Elite (for less than 3 Benjamins at Dell a few weeks back) replaced the original Premium edition since launch.

7. PS3 (heard 40GB is quieter than my original launch 60GB edition)

8. Wii

9. Power Filter/Conditioner (Belkin is affordable w/decent quality)

10.the Harmony One, much better than the 880!


Material for testing the setup? Try Dave Mathews' BD concerts for the speakers, especially the KEF speakers for the price is unbeatable! I, Robot is awesome for testing PQ/AQ! I love the Rambo4 end scene and the jet scene from DieHard4 for sound setup!


Save your $ on HDMI calbes: Go Monoprice.com! Their 1.3 Cert HDMI cable is no difference than those monster-priced! Upgrades can be done whenever your budget's ready for other components.










My next upgrade would be the 805 with Onkyo 906 for the extra HDMI output to a projector and wire all the speaker outs to a splitter for another 5.1 or 7.1 speaker set in the projector room! That's gonna be a real fun project.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cj1319* /forum/post/14711084
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I'm looking into getting my first blu-ray player. I had planned on waiting until black friday to pick one up for fairly cheap, but i see that radio shack now has the Samsung BD-P1500 on sale for only $199, which was the price i was waiting for. Now i'm trying to decide if this is a good buy, since prices will only get better as the holidays approach.
> 
> Blu-ray PQ is my main concern, SQ and dvd upconversion don't play much of a factor to me. Any thoughts?



"any thoughts?"


yeah. do it already!


and be happy!


----------



## DiamondDave

Griz_fan, for some reason I can't reply to your post, so I cut & pasted it....


"dude, run, don't walk, run out and get a Blu-Ray player! Sheesh... first off, your Samsung HLN507W TV displays at 720p, but can accept 1080i. In any event, Blu-Ray is far more than just resolution. People put WAY too much in the whole 1080 vs 720 thing. Yes, more lines is better, but don't ignore the superior contrast and color accuracy the BR brings over standard DVD. Those two features are, IMHO, as if not more important than the improved resolution.


Also, you have a very nice AVR that has a sh*tload of HDMI inputs, and decodes the latest lossless audio formats. And, you have Energy speakers, why would you need to upgrade? In fact, with the new lossless audio tracks available through Blu-Ray, your speakers will probably sound better than ever. So yeah, you will see AND hear a difference. Easily. If not, you're probably loosing your sight and hearing.

As far as what to pick, you are in a fortunate situation; your AVR gives you a lot of options. The PS3 is certainly a good choice, but there are some decent looking stand-alone players showing up that undercut the PS3 for price and offer some good features.


So, while I can't really answer the question as to what player you should get, I can emphatically say that yes, you should make the leap to Blu-Ray.


Finally, when that time comes, pop over to monoprice.com for an HDMI-DVI cable (if you don't have one already). That way, you can route everything through your receiver.


good luck!!""



Thanks for the info. I just got everything set up again on Saturday after a redo of the family room, so I tried messing around with the HDMI outputs on the receiver but got nowhere fast










I have two HDMI-DVI cables. As soon as I hook up the DVD player to the receiver and the receiver to the TV, the receiver switches output modes somehow. When I try using the DVI input on the TV, it just tells me it's an unsupported format.


At this point, I can no longer see the receiver's GUI menu on the TV either, as it won't work on either RCA/Video or component cable inputs on the TV, so it's hard to figure out the problem.


I just went back to running the DVI cable from the DVD player to the TV for now, and I'll try wading thru the TV manual again to see if I can figure out how to get a signal with the DVI-HDMI cables.


Speedracer still looked pretty good!


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkreef* /forum/post/14711648
> 
> 
> If my AVR decodes the DTS-HD HR and DTS-HD MA (like Onyko 606), what is the real advantage (from an audio perspective of the Sony 550 over 350)?



There isn't one. Player decoding allows for secondary audio such as PIP commentary and menu sounds. That's the only real difference.


----------



## SRR

I was pretty sure I was getting the Sony 350, but now with the Sammy 1500 for $200??? What do I do? I don't mind paying $300 for the Sony, and I do want BD Live when it becomes available, which I assume the Sony will get first. As long as the player plays glitch free and can bitstream I am good to go on either one. So which one? Are they both glitch free?


(Onkyo 805 receiver, Sony VPL-AW15 LCD projector)


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRR* /forum/post/14712602
> 
> 
> I was pretty sure I was getting the Sony 350, but now with the Sammy 1500 for $200??? What do I do? I don't mind paying $300 for the Sony, and I do want BD Live when it becomes available, which I assume the Sony will get first. As long as the player plays glitch free and can bitstream I am good to go on either one. So which one? Are they both glitch free?



Samsung doesn't get much love at AVS for its BD players. There are threads for both of these players that you should read through.


----------



## SRR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/14712913
> 
> 
> Samsung doesn't get much love at AVS for its BD players. There are threads for both of these players that you should read through.



I had the sammy 1400, and it worked fine. Wondering if the 1500 is as good, I will take it. I have read through some of each thread, and it seems there are less problems with the 1500 now then when it first came out, just like the 1400. $180 is hard to pass up, but if it isn't going to work out all that great...


----------



## golffnutt

What am I doing wrong? Just went to radioshack.com to order the Sammy 1500 and its not there? I clicked on home entertainment, then dvd players, no sammy. The 1500 is in their flyer on the home page but it is 299.00 not 199.00. Can anyone help me on this? Thank you.


----------



## SRR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golffnutt* /forum/post/14713054
> 
> 
> What am I doing wrong? Just went to radioshack.com to order the Sammy 1500 and its not there? I clicked on home entertainment, then dvd players, no sammy. The 1500 is in their flyer on the home page but it is 299.00 not 199.00. Can anyone help me on this? Thank you.



It is gone here too.


----------



## LKM466




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golffnutt* /forum/post/14713054
> 
> 
> What am I doing wrong? Just went to radioshack.com to order the Sammy 1500 and its not there? I clicked on home entertainment, then dvd players, no sammy. The 1500 is in their flyer on the home page but it is 299.00 not 199.00. Can anyone help me on this? Thank you.



Add to the cart first, then $199 should show as the price; otherwise, the deal might be over(?)... There's also the $20 off coupon someone posted earlier that I used to bring the price down to $180 + tax ($195.xx total).


Great deal!


----------



## golffnutt

Unfortunately there is nothing to add to the cart, there is no 1500 available on the website to add to the cart.


----------



## TRT

Poof!


----------



## westgate

at that price, no surprise they're 'gone, baby, gone'.


----------



## Jose_L

Hi everyone,


I just got an Epson 1080UB projector, I'd like to get a BlueRay player that does execellent SD-Dvd upconverting.


I currently have about 900 SD-DVD's and no BlueRay titles but I was thinking of spending $300-$500 on a new player.


Right now I have a Anthem AVM-30, so I need a player that does have analog 5.1 outputs.


Which one would you recomend ? Sony S550, Samsung 2550,

Pioneer BDP-51 or Panasonic BD55 or just wait for the Oppo 83


Or just get an Oppo 983 now for $399 and a cheaper BlueRay Player w/ analog outputs now ?


OR use my old Oppo 970 (720p/1080i) and wait for the Oppo 83 ??


Thanks for the advice.


Regards,

Jose


----------



## acidzerocool

A little help here from the Blu Ray Guru's. The recent price drop in the player makes me want to take the plunge and pick up a player. I have a Harmon Kardon AVR-135 (Link to rear input/output on AVR http://images.amazon.com/images/G/01...e/AVR135-3.jpg ) and looking to get a Blu Ray player. What do you guys recommend.


Thanks in advance for any advice!!!


----------



## lightminer

Does anyone know what the best Blu-Ray Player would be for those of us with offboard scalers and/or really good AVRs (such as the DVDO Prodcts or Denon AVR-5308CI - which has the Silicon Optix Realta upscaling chip) that want the DVD player to *only* output completely unaltered data?


I'm only interested in considering BR 2.0 (although if someone wants to make an argument for the Denon 1800 or 2500 I'll listen).


Thanks!


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acidzerocool* /forum/post/14726688
> 
> 
> A little help here from the Blu Ray Guru's. The recent price drop in the player makes me want to take the plunge and pick up a player. I have a Harmon Kardon AVR-135 (Link to rear input/output on AVR http://images.amazon.com/images/G/01...e/AVR135-3.jpg ) and looking to get a Blu Ray player. What do you guys recommend.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!!!



You'll need something with analog outputs and can decode HD audio to get the full BD experience. Panny55, Sony550 or Pioneer51.

Did you just buy that receiver???


----------



## Jose_L

Hi everyone,


I just got a Epson 1080UB projector w/ a 106" screen.


I have an old Oppo 970 (720p/1080i) that I could use till the Oppo 83 comes out.


I have about 900 SD-Dvd's and no BR titles.


So I'm trying to decide on wether to get either:


an Oppo 983 ($400)+ a Pansonic BD30 ($229) now


OR wait for a Oppo 83 later..


OR get a Panasonic BD55 or Pioneer BDP-51 ?


I need analog 5.1 outputs for my AVM-30..


What do you guys recomend..?



Regards,

Jose


----------



## DavidHir

I'd have to say to look at the Sony S350 or upcoming Panasonic BD35.


----------



## pwagner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jose_L* /forum/post/14721257
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I just got an Epson 1080UB projector, I'd like to get a BlueRay player that does execellent SD-Dvd upconverting.
> 
> 
> I currently have about 900 SD-DVD's and no BlueRay titles but I was thinking of spending $300-$500 on a new player.
> 
> 
> Right now I have a Anthem AVM-30, so I need a player that does have analog 5.1 outputs.
> 
> 
> Which one would you recomend ? Sony S550, Samsung 2550,
> 
> Pioneer BDP-51 or Panasonic BD55 or just wait for the Oppo 83
> 
> 
> Or just get an Oppo 983 now for $399 and a cheaper BlueRay Player w/ analog outputs now ?
> 
> 
> OR use my old Oppo 970 (720p/1080i) and wait for the Oppo 83 ??
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jose



Well you could do what I did - bought a Panny BD-50 (found it for $499 at Amazon) and an Oppo 981 for $159. Both do a more than adequate job.


----------



## de novo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidHir* /forum/post/14729039
> 
> 
> I'd have to say to look at the Sony S350 or upcoming Panasonic BD35.



Raises the question: What's a good avr for upscaling? Mine is the Onkyo 805 and I thought I would not need a Blu ray that did the high definition audio conversions. Now I'm wondering....


----------



## de novo

Another issue. As pointed out before, if you plan to listen to audio commentary with bitstreaming it becomes more complicated or requires a change of settings unless the Blu ray player does the decoding. I do not understand all the tecnical issues here, but BIslander, among others, has mentioned it on other threads here.


----------



## pentatonic42

doesn' t some of the Pioneer have pure direct, I would suggest you check their perspective threads


----------



## mrjktcvs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *de novo* /forum/post/14730098
> 
> 
> Raises the question: What's a good avr for upscaling? Mine is the Onkyo 805 and I thought I would not need a Blu ray that did the high definition audio conversions. Now I'm wondering....



The next model up (875 or 876) has a Reon chip. I'm happy with the upscaling of that receiver, if nothing else about it.


----------



## lightminer

Yeah - you need the Reon or ABT equivalent type chip for really good upscaling. I think the Denon AVR-5308CI is a reference AVR you can use to compare other AVRs to, but is quite expensive.


----------



## acidzerocool




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/14727726
> 
> 
> You'll need something with analog outputs and can decode HD audio to get the full BD experience. Panny55, Sony550 or Pioneer51.
> 
> Did you just buy that receiver???



Thanks for the quick reply. I had this receiver for about 2 years now. What cables would I need to hook up the audio and would my AVR be able to take care of the HD Audio?


Thanks again and sorry for the noob questions.


Also would this item work to my needs? http://www.amazon.com/Sony-BDP-S300-...2285158&sr=8-1


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acidzerocool* /forum/post/14730965
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. I had this receiver for about 2 years now. What cables would I need to hook up the audio and would my AVR be able to take care of the HD Audio?
> 
> 
> Thanks again and sorry for the noob questions.
> 
> 
> Also would this item work to my needs? http://www.amazon.com/Sony-BDP-S300-...2285158&sr=8-1



i personally wouldn't buy any of the older models w/ the new ones coming out at great pricing. Do you want the player to be 2.0?

You can either get a player that decodes all audio formats and sends the signal out via analogs, like the upcoming panny55, which seems to be retailed at $399(amazon pre-order), or just get a new AVR, like the onkyo 606, and get any new player hooked up via hdmi for either bitstream. Or then a PS3 would work too, and it can decode all via hdmi too. but so can that panny.


----------



## 17seconds

Hi,


I'm posting here because the player I was going to get - the Sony S550 doesn't actually decode all lossless formats.


What is the best player for me that's out now, or one to get before the end of the year? Here's my setup:


old Denon 3801 receiver (no HDMI) has 7.1 analog in

Paradigm Reference speakers in 5.1 (no surr back) and Velodyne 10" sub

~500 SD DVDs

Samsung 50PNA650 Plasma 1080p display


So I want:

- Excellent upconversion

- 1080p via component outputs

- Decode most (hopefully all) lossless audio into 5.1 analog outs

- Spend less than $500


.. I have looked into a PS3 extensively and I'd rather get a standalone player so that one is out.


Bascially I'm asking if there is a good inexpensive standalone player that meets most or all of my needs, or if there's one around the corner.


thx


----------



## zrdb

Samjunk BD-P2550!!


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *17seconds* /forum/post/14732205
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I'm posting here because the player I was going to get - the Sony S550 doesn't actually decode all lossless formats.
> 
> 
> What is the best player for me that's out now, or one to get before the end of the year? Here's my setup:
> 
> 
> old Denon 3801 receiver (no HDMI) has 7.1 analog in
> 
> Paradigm Reference speakers in 5.1 (no surr back) and Velodyne 10" sub
> 
> ~500 SD DVDs
> 
> Samsung 50PNA650 Plasma 1080p display
> 
> 
> So I want:
> 
> - Excellent upconversion
> 
> - 1080p via component outputs
> 
> - Decode most (hopefully all) lossless audio into 5.1 analog outs
> 
> - Spend less than $500
> 
> 
> .. I have looked into a PS3 extensively and I'd rather get a standalone player so that one is out.
> 
> 
> Bascially I'm asking if there is a good inexpensive standalone player that meets most or all of my needs, or if there's one around the corner.
> 
> 
> thx



Since your Samsung plasma has HDMI inputs, you don't need nor want to use the component video out from the BD player (it's limited to 1080i in any case). Connect the HDMI from the BD player directly to the display. You do need a player with 5.1 analog audio outputs to work with your older Denon AVR. Check *THIS TREAD* as a starting point for the audio capabilities of various BD players, but the table in Post #1 of that tread does not include some of the most recent BD players. The two key things you need is for the player to decode all of the audio formats, including Dolby TrueHD and also DTS HD-Master Audio, and to also output the decoded audio via 5.1 or 7.1 analog. Some BD players, such as the Philips BDP7200 have 5.1 analog outputs, but can only bitstream out (via HDMI) the HD audio formats (no internal decoder for these). Models such as the Panasonic BD55 offer the features you need. As for the Sony S550 where did you hear that it doesn't decode all BD audio formats (from what I've seen it does)?


----------



## cwerdna

Ok. I'm a total Blu-ray newbie, but stuff like http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=996843 , http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1050507 , and http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=868226 really intimidated me.


(I hope this isn't a FAQ...)

Given all these complications, why shouldn't a buy a PS3 other than for cost reasons? If I do, I will try for that $100 off first purchase w/Sony credit card to get a PS3 for $299.


It'll be run into

- Yamaha RX-V1800 receiver (unless my order falls through) w/my existing 5.1 speaker setup thru HDMI

- Samsung HL61A750 61" DLP LED powered RPTV


I'm ok w/the limited analog outs, no front display, no IR, extra cost remote, and don't care about compatibility w/Harmony/universal remotes. I'm ok w/the higher power consumption and potentially higher fan noise.


Any other reason to not buy a PS3? I'm a little wary of some of the cheapo ($200) players that have come out anyhow...


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cwerdna* /forum/post/14733095
> 
> 
> Any other reason to not buy a PS3? I'm a little wary of some of the cheapo ($200) players that have come out anyhow...



Not that I can think of.


----------



## de novo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cwerdna* /forum/post/14733095
> 
> 
> Ok. I'm a total Blu-ray newbie, but stuff like http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=996843 , http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1050507 , and http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=868226 really intimidated me.
> 
> 
> (I hope this isn't a FAQ...)
> 
> Given all these complications, why shouldn't a buy a PS3 other than for cost reasons? If I do, I will try for that $100 off first purchase w/Sony credit card to get a PS3 for $299.
> 
> 
> It'll be run into
> 
> - Yamaha RX-V1800 receiver (unless my order falls through) w/my existing 5.1 speaker setup thru HDMI
> 
> - Samsung HL61A750 61" DLP LED powered RPTV
> 
> 
> I'm ok w/the limited analog outs, no front display, no IR, extra cost remote, and don't care about compatibility w/Harmony/universal remotes. I'm ok w/the higher power consumption and potentially higher fan noise.
> 
> 
> Any other reason to not buy a PS3? I'm a little wary of some of the cheapo ($200) players that have come out anyhow...



There are a large number of PS3 owners out there who can't understand why anyone needs a stand alone blu ray player. You can find this issue discussed repeatedly on various threads here. I do not own the PS3. I have heard others state that the PS3 is the professional reference Blu ray player. I don't know. However, there are other issues, such as audio to consider. And, from what I understand, the PS3 will not work with many universal remotes. Some have complained about fan noise. I'm sure I'm leaving things out, but the PS3, by reports posted here at AVS, is an excellent Blu ray player. Check out the threads. I believe there may be a sticky on it, too


----------



## de novo

I don't see a sticky, but here's a link devoted to the PS3 for Blu ray.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=650544


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cwerdna* /forum/post/14733095
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be run into
> 
> - Yamaha RX-V1800 receiver (unless my order falls through) w/my existing 5.1 speaker setup thru HDMI
> 
> - Samsung HL61A750 61" DLP LED powered RPTV



To give more of a complete answer, if you have at least an HDMI 1.1 AVR (yours is HDMI 1.3) then the ps3 will give you everything BD has to offer. Get it. You won't be sorry.


----------



## mverta

Is it me or is this format still plagued by a lot of basic issues? I really have tried to sort through the flood of info, but it seems I read an awful lot of "this doesn't play correctly" which takes all sorts of forms - funky video, sync, etc. I've been waiting for it to stabilize before buying anything, but my "feeling" is that it's a lot of early adopters R&D'ing for the manufacturers.


Set me straight.



_Mike


----------



## cwerdna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *de novo* /forum/post/14733157
> 
> 
> There are a large number of PS3 owners out there who can't understand why anyone needs a stand alone blu ray player. You can find this issue discussed repeatedly on various threads here. I do not own the PS3. I have heard others state that the PS3 is the professional reference Blu ray player. I don't know. However, there are other issues, such as audio to consider. And, from what I understand, the PS3 will not work with many universal remotes. Some have complained about fan noise. I'm sure I'm leaving things out, but the PS3, by reports posted here at AVS, is an excellent Blu ray player. Check out the threads. I believe there may be a sticky on it, too





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *de novo* /forum/post/14733165
> 
> 
> I don't see a sticky, but here's a link devoted to the PS3 for Blu ray.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=650544



Thanks guys. I know about the 2nd thread already. There are _only_ 22329 posts spanning 745 pages. :/


As for audio issues, I will be using a receiver w/HDMI 1.3 support, so it seems like I should be good to go. From the charts, it looks like the PS3 can decode all the current "advanced" audio formats and send everything I need as PCM over HDMI. It doesn't matter to me that there's only 2 channel analog audio out.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones* /forum/post/14733017
> 
> 
> As for the Sony S550 where did you hear that it doesn't decode all BD audio formats (from what I've seen it does)?



The product description at Sony Style has changed a couple of times recently. First, it added the parenthetical that dts-MA decoding would require a firmware update. Then, last week, the section on high res audio was re-written and seems to say the player will decode TrueHD and bitstream TrueHD and dts-MA. The parenthetical about the firmware update is gone. The syntax is a little convoluted in the write-up, but it appears to mean no dts-MA decoding. The S350/S550 thread has a lengthy discussion on the subject. Here's the current sonystyle description:

_*Dolby® TrueHD internal decoding*

Dolby® TrueHD internal decoding and bitstream output via HDMI for the Dolby TrueHD and dts®-HD (Master Audio and High Resolution Audio) codes delivers studio quality audio designed specifically for high definition entertainment like Blu-ray Disc movies, with up to 7.1 channels of surround sound that is virtually indistinguishable from the original studio version._

http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...8407&langId=-1


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/14734538
> 
> 
> The product description at Sony Style has changed a couple of times recently. First, it added the parenthetical that dts-MA decoding would require a firmware update. Then, last week, the section on high res audio was re-written and seems to say the player will decode TrueHD and bitstream TrueHD and dts-MA. The parenthetical about the firmware update is gone. The syntax is a little convoluted in the write-up, but it appears to mean no dts-MA decoding. The S350/S550 thread has a lengthy discussion on the subject. Here's the current sonystyle description:
> 
> _*Dolby® TrueHD internal decoding*
> 
> Dolby® TrueHD internal decoding and bitstream output via HDMI for the Dolby TrueHD and dts®-HD (Master Audio and High Resolution Audio) codes delivers studio quality audio designed specifically for high definition entertainment like Blu-ray Disc movies, with up to 7.1 channels of surround sound that is virtually indistinguishable from the original studio version._
> 
> http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...8407&langId=-1



So, the official word is that internal decoding is back to being supported then?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/14734569
> 
> 
> So, the official word is that internal decoding is back to being supported then?



TrueHD definitely. Most read that new section to say dts-MA is only bitstreamed. But, the language is a little tortured.


The section title used to refer to both TrueHD and DTS-HD. Now it just says Dolby TrueHD internal decoding. I read the language that follows to make two separate statements about what the player does: (1) "Dolby TrueHD internal decoding" and (2) "bitstream output via HDMI for Dolby TrueHD and dts-HD". In other words, it decodes TrueHD and it bitstreams both TrueHD and dts-HD.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/14734586
> 
> 
> TrueHD definitely. Most read that new section to say dts-MA is only bitstreamed. But, the language is a little tortured.
> 
> 
> The section title used to refer to both TrueHD and DTS-HD. Now it just says Dolby TrueHD internal decoding. I read the language that follows to make two separate statements about what the player does: (1) "Dolby TrueHD internal decoding" and (2) "bitstream output via HDMI for Dolby TrueHD and dts-HD". In other words, it decodes TrueHD and it bitstreams both TrueHD and dts-HD.



Thanks for the clarification. The heading says TrueHD, and then they talk about DTS-HD. This whole page is suspect. I just have a hard time understanding how Sony could not support decoding of DTS-HDMA. Amazon says that internal decoding is supported and I trust them more than Sony at this point


----------



## Cobra5wood

I'm still using an older receiver(B&K 505AVR) lacking in HDMI inputs. It does have 5.1 analog inputs. Is there a Blu-ray player currently on the market that will both decode and pass all hi-def(lossless) audio codecs thru my receiver? If so, can I use the Blu-ray player's HDMI output to my 1080p TV for video while sending the hi-def codecs via 5.1 analog to my receiver? Please advise.


----------



## dlgreen561

Feel free to send the video (via hdmi) straight to your tv, and to use the analog outs on the blu ray to go straight to your receiver. You have a few options. You can buy the denon 3800, which absolutely sends all formats via analog. It is a bit pricey. The other options are questionable. for example, i believe the panny bd50 and the pioneer 71 will do it as well, at least with a firmware update (dts-ma). for whatever reason, it seems like all manufacturers have had a tough time implementing the dtsma via analog out. they all claim that with a firmware update, it will work. Only time will tell.


----------



## Bachelor

I am using a panasonic bd50 hdmi to the projector and 5.1 analog to the B&K Reference 50. I have had to set up a preset to boost the Sub +10 to equalize the LFE. The panasonic supports all new codecs now and no waiting. I find that they are a great match. I have postponed upgraded the Ref 50 for now.


----------



## ssteel01

Similar approach here too. I have a Pioneer BDP-51FD connected via HDMI directly to the TV and via 5.1 analogs to a B&K Ref50. As noted, you'll have to bump the sub up +10 or +15db depending on whether you set the speakers to small or large in the player. Other than that, you should be just fine (as long as the BD player has the ability to decode all the codecs).


BTW, there have been rumors that B&K MIGHT offer some sort of add-on to older gen Reference/AVR users that would add HDMI functionality without having to trade up to the Ref70 (or comparable AVR).



Scott


----------



## Bachelor

It's nice to see other B&K Ref 50 users out there using this option instead of dumping and going to the competition.


----------



## SRR

For those that have had Sony 350s or Sammy 1500s or better yet both, which one did you like better, and why did you pick one over the other. And has Panasonic gotten over the hump with lasers going bad???


Right now the Panasonic 35 is my front runner, with the other two close.


I had a Sammy 1400, and didn't have any problems except one Netflix disc that was messed up, although I did get it to finally play, after a bath and a soft guitar polishing cloth was taken to it.


----------



## mwoods

I just picked up a panasonic bd50 player and like bachelor above hooked it up to my b&k ref 30 its an older model than the 50 same preset options as the 50 and that works great to boost the lfe.


----------



## brentsg

I have had a very difficult time determining which player I should target for the following parameters.


1) MUST have top notch component 1080i output

2) Need a very reliable player with a minimum of wife irritating issues (ie disk doesn't play, lip sync, etc)

3) Audio details relatively unimportant

4) SD-DVD needs to work properly but I don't care how good it looks. I will be using a different player for this.


----------



## Bachelor

Is anyone using the B&K with 5.1 analog ins and using 7.1 speakers? I am and am using the DVD-A 7 setting and letting the B&K process for surround backs. When I change to DVD-A 5 some bass material sounds better than with DVD-A 7 but then I loose the surround backs... That's my dilemma and yet figured what to do...


----------



## bjmarchini

I don't like Sony. Its personal. I will admit it.


I have a lite-on bluray player as well as an xbox addon for HTPC. Own 2 other HD DVD players. A Wii. And 7 MS PCs.


I used to like Sony when I had my PS1, but I, like so many others lost my faith in them. Trying to force a $600 console on everyone back in 2006 didn't help either. And they helped kill my HD DVD.


Well, I am in the process of either downscaling my HTPC or getting rid of it entirely.


It pains me to say this, but the PS3 seems to be a descent replacement.


Reasons for:
It is a bluray player. Has optical out now for my Onkyo 304 receiver and I can bitstream the audio out to the 606 that I am upgrading to a year from now. And it seems to be the most reliable.
It can play back audio. The software on the site seems decent although it is hard to really see how it works (I hate their website).
It can play back Photos. It supports flash cards. I take alot of photos
It can surf the web.
The hard drive is easily upgradeable.
It supports external hard drives.
It can stream off of a PC for some content

Reasons against:
It is a Sony.
No analog out to my onkyo (minor - my DVHD805 is using them anyway)
Can't play back studio website shows on NBC.com or ABC.com (big)
I think it is kinda ugly and doesn't look good in my rack
The kids will bother me wanting to play games. (big)
Not easily compatible with a Harmony remote. Yes, I know there is a workaround.


The original option is keep the HTPC, but strip it down and just get a SA BD player like the BD-P1400.


I don't want to game on it. I am a PC gamer... so is the family. And we have a Wii as well.


----------



## Billped

LOL! I posted almost the same set of concerns on another board.


I have decided to either go with an HTPC + BluRay player combo or see if I can better integrate my media server with one of the newer AV receivers (still with a BluRay player).


Either way, I will need a dedicated player and the PS3 is certainly close to or at the price I am looking for.


I say "go for it".


----------



## gte747e

I have a 1080p/24fps TV and a Denon 3808.

I'd like to be able to bitstream all of the audio codecs via HDMI.

I don't want the analog inputs, so is the Panasonic BD55K (vs BD35K) overkill for me? Are analog outputs the only difference between the 55K and the 35K?


I have a PS3 but I'd like better IR integration (i know there are workarounds, i have one), and mine is in a Home theater cabinet, so it gets hot (and thus noisy).


Another question...

I have 3 HDMI inputs on my Denon receiver.

My current components via HDMI are DirecTV HR21, PS3, and HD DVD A35. Which would be best for me to change to component (and optical) - the HR21 or the A35? I only have 10 HD DVDs and I rarely watch them, but I'm not sure HDMI has any advantages for the DirecTV DVR.


I greatly appreciate any advice.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/14741122
> 
> 
> I have 3 HDMI inputs on my Denon receiver.
> 
> My current components via HDMI are DirecTV HR21, PS3, and HD DVD A35. Which would be best for me to change to component (and optical) - the HR21 or the A35? I only have 10 HD DVDs and I rarely watch them, but I'm not sure HDMI has any advantages for the DirecTV DVR.



HDMI is beneficial for high res audio from all of your components except for DirecTV, which maxes out at DD. So, the satellite box is the logical one to exclude. You can always use HDMI from the satellite box to your display if that improves the picture.


----------



## bjmarchini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/14741323
> 
> 
> HDMI is beneficial for high res audio from all of your components except for DirecTV, which maxes out at DD. So, the satellite box is the logical one to exclude. You can always use HDMI from the satellite box to your display if that improves the picture.



Have you considered a splitter?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bjmarchini* /forum/post/14741991
> 
> 
> Have you considered a splitter?



Do you mean a switch that would allow two of his devices - say the DirecTV box and the A35 - to share a single HDMI input on his receiver? A splitter is designed to feed one inout to two outputs, which doesn't seem to be the issue here. A switch would certainly work. I have one from monoprice that cost $30 and works perfectly everytime.


----------



## gte747e




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/14742285
> 
> 
> Do you mean a switch that would allow two of his devices - say the DirecTV box and the A35 - to share a single HDMI input on his receiver? A splitter is designed to feed one inout to two outputs, which doesn't seem to be the issue here. A switch would certainly work. I have one from monoprice that cost $30 and works perfectly everytime.



Are these switches automatic (able to determine which component is active and switch to it), or would this need to be programmed into my Harmony remote?


----------



## rr330i

The oppo hm-31 prioritizes its inputs.

So if the device in input one is turned on, it will override 2 & 3.

2 will override 3.

But you must remember that devices like cable boxes are always on... so they should be set to input 1.

It also comes w/ a remote.

Its a real nice pc of hardware, but not cheap.


----------



## bjmarchini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/14743600
> 
> 
> Are these switches automatic (able to determine which component is active and switch to it), or would this need to be programmed into my Harmony remote?



Mine is. I have the Monoprice 4x1. I got for $35 off of ebay. It comes with a remote as well that you can program into your Harmony or similar device.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/14743600
> 
> 
> Are these switches automatic (able to determine which component is active and switch to it), or would this need to be programmed into my Harmony remote?



My HDX-301 is not automatic and I include in my Harmony activity setups. I've read that some people have trouble with the automatic ones because HDMI activity is not consistent across all devices.


----------



## Fanaticalism

Hello all!


I was hoping to seek a little advice. I currently own 2 PS3's, which I use strictly as BD players. While I love them, I am wondering if there is something better out there. I would replace only one, since the other one is in the bedroom, and having the best in there isn't exactly a priority to me, atleast not at the moment. I do have a budget, and would like to keep it under $1000.00.


That being said, what do you guys think?


----------



## WRX_Rocky

Well, now it is time for me to go back to SQUARE ONE, back to the drawing board and rethink my priorities on what I want.


Originally, I wanted a BD player that could bitstream and do great DVD upscalling. I tried these:


Sony S300/S500 - horribly sloooooow, and as so long ago, can't remember if they could bitstream DTS HDMA or not, but they were slooooooow! Returned both.


Panasonic BD30 - nice, liked it a lot. As it would bitstream everything (yipeeee), I didn't have the LFE problem, the BD looked great, had a good info screen (sort of important to me, got spoiled by the PS3 one), but DVD was not so good. Returned it also because the BD50 was coming with BD LIVE.


Samsung 2550 - was ok with BD and could bitstream, poor info screen though, very good DVD upscale, but sort of clunky, and had weird problems with Resident Evil Apocolypse with screen corruption. As I also had the Sony S350 (see next), which I liked much better, was cheaper, did not care for the quality of the Samsung unit (it feels cheap, even the remote!!!), and honestly could not tell the DVD PQ being all that much different between the two, I returrned it.


Sony S350 - I liked this one a lot, and thought it was going to be a keeper. But when I heard about the price drop, decided to return it and get it later (maybe). Had good BD PQ, excellent (near PS3 ammount) info screen, could bitstream, pretty fast loading (though the 2550 was a touch faster, but perhaps why it had screen corruption - on how it was pre-loading?), and seemed to have a pretty good DVD PQ. But I have heard others say it is soft, and the new S550 will have a different chip in it (S350 is NEC, S550 is Sigma). So I returned it to maybe get it later after the price drop, or get the S550 which *should* be even better (???) with DVD PQ.


Then I went a WEIRD route . . . . started to try out dual format players:


LG BH200 - I had heard this was a quality player, and being a dual format, just this one player could do EVERYTHING, so I could remove 3 players off my rack for just this one (and sell the others - PS3, Tosh A35, and old Pio 59AVi). Well, I DID fall in love with this player. Everything about it says it was very good quality (cost $1000 when they first came out). Great looking box, not very heavy, not loud, never got hot, EXCELLENT eye candy and nifty bells & whistles, awesome PQ in HD, BD, and WOW PQ in DVD (I think the QDEO in the BH200 was supperior to the Reon in the Samsung!). It could bitstream, load times were quite fast (BUT AFTER the initial internal loading time it would take to determine what disc it was - HD or BD or DVD or CD), everything was GREAT about this player, except!!! When I was using my Onkyo 805 everything would be ok through bitstream, though would get an occasional HDMI audio handshaking problem with some HD DVD DD+ movies during pause/play/chapter changes (805 would show it was getting a stereo signal instead of DD+ and play loud modulating static from all my speakers). But when I bought a new Pioneer SC-05 AVR, all movies (BD & HD) except for normal DVD's had the "stereo" signal problem







Replies back from both LG and Pioneer made it feel like this problem would not be looked into. From further research, it is NOT the Pio's problem, but LG's as it appears the HDMI audio handshaking may have been broken in their last FW update. Also, there was no 100% positive feedback whether this would ever get a BD Live capable FW update. So I returned it, SADLY. This was one very high quality player!!!!!


Samsung 5000 - after going back to the PS3 again, I did more research, and wanted to go back and find another BH200 to try it again, and this time REALLY try to make it work. But, the only 2 available now in my local area BB were two totally TRASHED open box ones. So I ended up finding a good deal on this Samsung dual format 5000 with HQV in it. In one word - RETURN! This may have been Samsung's direct competition to the LG BH200, but it loses hands down to the LG in every checklist and quality of build. It is clunky, it is slow (menu in HD DVD Transformers takes near 45 seconds to jerkily slide up - on the Tosh A35 it smoothly glides up!), cheap remote (near same as my old Samsung DVD/VCR combo recorder), DVD menu is slow though the PQ is very good (but still the LG QDEO is better I think!!!), same poor info screen as the 2550, has slow DVD layer changes (watching LOTR2), and no one also knows if it will ever get BD Live support. So back it goes shortly.


***** Also of note!!!!!!! Both Samsung 5000 and 2550 have NO settings to get 4:3 DVD to play right. They come stretched out on the screen. The LG BH200 also does the same, but there is still hope that might get fixed, as the new LG BD300 appears to share some common elements that would make a new FW update for the BH200 a posibility


So that brings me to now. What to do? Well, if I can never find another BH200 to try and get it to work right with my new SC-05 AVR again, then I have to re-think my priorities. For HD DVD I will now go back to using the Tosh A35 which workd great anyway for HD DVD, and it does a pretty good job at DVD upscalling (and plays the 4:3 perfectly without needing to change any settings!). So what to do with choosing the next BD player??? My choices are:


LG BD300 - can't argue with getting NetFlix streaming movies, as I am already a subscriber! Should have just as excellent BD PQ and AQ as the BH200, but as there has been no mention of QDEO in it, not sure how DVD upscaling would be with it. But can always fall back to the A35 for that, and enjoy the added feature of the NetFlix online with this!!!! The BH200 had a fair info screen, hope this one would have a better one though?


Sony S550 - WILL the new "Cinema" chip in this really be different, better than the S350? Will it upscale DVD better? Should have similar, if not better info screen to the S350, which is near as good as the PS3 one.


Panasonic BD35 - no need for the more expensice BD55 for me, as I have HDMI 1.3a AVR and don't need analog. But will the UniPhier chip really be THAT improved over the BD30/50 for DVD upscalling? The older one was considered too soft for many. The BD30 had a decent info screen, should be the same or better on this one.


So, which one will it be? And NO! The PS3 is not an option. I will be selling it as soon as I find which one of the three up above will be on my rack. I have a 360 for consule games, but prefer playing most games on my computer. So the PS3 was only used for BD movies. And though the new Pioneer SC-05 breathed new life into the sound quality of LPCM coming out of the PS3, it still sounds better to me hearing the actual bitstreamed out DTS HDMA soundtrack!!!!!! Testing the movie Rambo (the latest one) with the PS3 (LPCM), Samsung 5000 and LG BH200 (bitstream), there was just a touch more "surround" feel to the bitstream signal, and it was also a touch crisper in detail, and the PS3 LPCM seems just a wee bit muffled *TO MY EARS*.


----------



## leem6453

Under $1000...take your pick







I was actually thinking of buying another PS3 for the bedroom just so I could stream movies and shows (divx) from my computer in the living room. It's just a convenience factor.


If you really want a standalone, I would try a Panasonic BD30 or 50. If you don't like it, you could always return it.


----------



## jmpage2

Why are you here asking for device when you've already bought and returned numerous BD players to see what it is that you are after? I highly doubt that regardless of reviews, etc, it's going to stop you from buying and returning yet more BD players in some attempt to find the perfect machine.


If I sound a bit ticked off it's because people that abuse return policies drive the prices up for the rest of us and make it harder for us to do a legitimate return should the need arise.


----------



## Denophile

for you lucky b&k owners--the denon 3800 is the only one that will output dts maHD (but NOT dts HD HR) over analog as well as true HD. also has realta video procesing, great redbook cd playback). since you guys went with a quality unit when you got your B&K you might consider this fantastic but pricey unit now.


I am VERY VERY concerned about the increasing number of blu laser failures on several different units I have read about on this forum (and my own sammy 5000 (nice pictue but audio dropouts, blu laser failure, firmware NIGHTMARE--avoid at all cost!!!). Maybe we should start a registry...of note the 5000 still plays hddvd's perfectly--i still think hddvd was the better and more reliable format...


----------



## de novo

Thanks for the valuable info WRX_Rocky. In response to criticism that followed your post, I understand that some people abuse return policies, but stores that have liberal return policies do so to please their customers. If we were considering a new Blu ray player and could not return it, we might not buy at all.


Liberal return policies help all of us build components that are compatible and work together properly. There is no way to know in advance if this is true, especially if a purchase is made immediately after release of new equipment. I posted about returning my Sony 350 and was criticized in another thread here and had my morals questioned, even though it is the first time I returned an av component in memory. FWIW, the store put it back out as an open box item for the same price they had sold it to me ( I had used one of their coupons). I hope that we will not all face judgment from our peers here for returning an item that doesn't quite satisfy our expectations.


Likewise, I hope that nobody will try to get a free new unit every year from a retailer, as I heard of others doing. That really is abusing a return policy, and I believe Costco changed theirs, in part, due to such abuses. The economy may also play a part in future changes of return policies.


I am still reading for information that will help my next purchase, hopefully, be my last. It really is hard to know what new Blu ray to buy with new units being released in quick succession. Your experience may prevent others from buying and returning unsatisfactory units. Thanks.


----------



## WRX_Rocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *de novo* /forum/post/14751829
> 
> 
> Thanks for the valuable info WRX_Rocky. In response to criticism that followed your post, I understand that some people abuse return policies, but stores that have liberal return policies do so to please their customers. If we were considering a new Blu ray player and could not return it, we might not buy at all.



Thank you for understanding. I am not out to abuse the return policies! But, I also do not want to get stuck with a player that I will not enjoy, or as with the Samsung 5000 or LG BH200 - have a player that has bugs and does not work right, AND the company is showing signs of abandoning support and no longer releasing FW updates to fix their units. I just now found out that the Samsung 5000 has problems with all HD DVD menus being slow (they did NOT implement Microsoft's HDi, but their own, and no fix for that!!!), and The Kingdom in HD locks up the player hard. Also, both the 5000 and BH200 do not play 4:3 DVD movies correctly - they stretch the pic out to the entire screen. So everyone looks squat shaped, and everything it out of whack. Also, your TV screen adjustment does not fix this either. And of course, not to mention the BH200 having HDMI audio handshake problems.


So, how would anyone be made aware of these, if someone didn't try them out first? Every purchase I made, had been with the intent of KEEPING the unit. I TRULY wanted the LG BH200 the most too! But if I could not get the correct audio signal to my Pio AVR, I would not be able to use it!


Also make note - as I inteded to keep these players when I bought them, I took EXTREME CARE with them, even cleaning off fingerprints or any dust! And when I have returned them, they are not only in perfect shape, but are even better than when I first bought them - because now they are also updated with the very latest FW and drivers (in the case of the BH200 for the actual disk drive), and if they did not have manufacturer's problems (like the 5000 and BH200), they ARE basically like new, or better than new. And think about this - how many had problems getting their networks to work so to update their players? No problem with these, already done


----------



## Mr.Panda

Hello,


I am looking into purchasing a Blue Ray Player.


Am wondering if all models support Double Layer disks.

Disks such as Verbatim 95357's.


Also would like to know if any writer can work or do I have to look for a specific writer to record on these disks?


Most appreciated,


Mr.Panda


----------



## mdanderson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssteel01* /forum/post/14737279
> 
> 
> Similar approach here too. I have a Pioneer BDP-51FD connected via HDMI directly to the TV and via 5.1 analogs to a B&K Ref50. As noted, you'll have to bump the sub up +10 or +15db depending on whether you set the speakers to small or large in the player. Other than that, you should be just fine (as long as the BD player has the ability to decode all the codecs).
> 
> 
> BTW, there have been rumors that B&K MIGHT offer some sort of add-on to older gen Reference/AVR users that would add HDMI functionality without having to trade up to the Ref70 (or comparable AVR).
> 
> 
> 
> Scott



Scott,

Why do you have to bump up the LFE setting 10 or 15? Is this something inherit with the new formats or the player? Thanks.

Matt


----------



## Mr.Panda

Not sure why this was moved but seems fine to me.

No reply as to yet.


Once again Verbatim has given me wrong information.

The disks I was asking about are not DL disks at all.


What I am asking about is their 95531 30GB DL disks.


Can someone please reply to my questions?


Thank you,


Mr.Panda


----------



## nate358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRX_Rocky* /forum/post/14749428
> 
> 
> LG BD300 - can't argue with getting NetFlix streaming movies, as I am already a subscriber! Should have just as excellent BD PQ and AQ as the BH200, but as there has been no mention of QDEO in it, not sure how DVD upscaling would be with it. But can always fall back to the A35 for that, and enjoy the added feature of the NetFlix online with this!!!! The BH200 had a fair info screen, hope this one would have a better one though?



hey just so you know. Since you already have a 360. Netflix will be able to stream on the Xbox 360 just like the LG BD300. Right now movies will be streamed in DVD quaulity, but rumor is they will stream HD content at some point.... I would think the 360 would be able to be upgraded to HD... LG BD300 I'm not so sure about.


I've never bought a Blu-Ray but am looking for one. My short list is

LG BD300

Sony BDP-S550

Panisonic BD55

I do need my player to Decode all sound and output analog as my receiver is a 6.1 w/ no HDMI.


Thanks for telling us your past experience.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdanderson* /forum/post/14753300
> 
> 
> Scott,
> 
> Why do you have to bump up the LFE setting 10 or 15? Is this something inherit with the new formats or the player? Thanks.
> 
> Matt



It's inherent in multichannel analog transmission and is not related to the new audio formats or to a specific player.


LFE is recorded 10db lower than the other channels so that the audio won't clip under peak loads for things like loud explosions. With digital, the software in most AVRs knows to add the required 10db boost. With analog, the user has to do the boost. Many receivers have an option to increase the SW output by 10db when using the analog inputs.


----------



## Bob Pariseau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdanderson* /forum/post/14753300
> 
> 
> Scott,
> 
> Why do you have to bump up the LFE setting 10 or 15? Is this something inherit with the new formats or the player? Thanks.
> 
> Matt



LFE on disc is deliberately record 10dB low to allow extra headroom for stuff like explosions. This is not new. It's done that way in traditional DD5.1 and DTS tracks as well.


This means that the LFE track read off the disc has to be boosted by 10dB before being sent to the subwoofer so as to be in balance with the other speaker channels.


The details on all of this can be found in the first post of this sticky thread in the Audio Theory forum here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=748147 


That thread will also explain why sometimes the proper boost is actually 15dB.

--Bob


----------



## Bob Pariseau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr.Panda* /forum/post/14752390
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I am looking into purchasing a Blue Ray Player.
> 
> 
> Am wondering if all models support Double Layer disks.
> 
> Disks such as Verbatim 95357's.
> 
> 
> Also would like to know if any writer can work or do I have to look for a specific writer to record on these disks?
> 
> 
> Most appreciated,
> 
> 
> Mr.Panda



I doubt anyone here knows if "all models" will support those discs. You might get more responses if you can narrow down your interest to a few specific players and ask the question in the player specific thread for each of those players.


There are lots of folks here interested in writing their own discs, so you ought to get some responses, but most folks here haven't explored this territory beyond one or two players.

--Bob


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRX_Rocky* /forum/post/14749428
> 
> 
> Well, now it is time for me to go back to SQUARE ONE, back to the drawing board and rethink my priorities on what I want.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> So, which one will it be? And NO! The PS3 is not an option. I will be selling it as soon as I find which one of the three up above will be on my rack. I have a 360 for consule games, but prefer playing most games on my computer. So the PS3 was only used for BD movies. And though the new Pioneer SC-05 breathed new life into the sound quality of LPCM coming out of the PS3, it still sounds better to me hearing the actual bitstreamed out DTS HDMA soundtrack!!!!!! Testing the movie Rambo (the latest one) with the PS3 (LPCM), Samsung 5000 and LG BH200 (bitstream), there was just a touch more "surround" feel to the bitstream signal, and it was also a touch crisper in detail, and the PS3 LPCM seems just a wee bit muffled *TO MY EARS*.



If you had spent half the time you've spent with all these players on figuring out exactly what's not set right on your receiver that's changing the PS3's sound, you'd already be happy.


----------



## WRX_Rocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nate358* /forum/post/14753656
> 
> 
> hey just so you know. Since you already have a 360. Netflix will be able to stream on the Xbox 360 just like the LG BD300. Right now movies will be streamed in DVD quaulity, but rumor is they will stream HD content at some point.... I would think the 360 would be able to be upgraded to HD... LG BD300 I'm not so sure about.
> 
> 
> Thanks for telling us your past experience.



Glad some of my sweat went towards helping some folks










And yes, I just started to read up on the 360 and NetFlix - and why tonight I traded my first edition non-HDMI 360 for a new one with HDMI. And it seems the newer ones have some improvements to them as well. Besides, my older one was starting to be a pain anyway, every so often the game would stop and tell me it was a dirty disk, yet the disk was clean. So guess now I am all set for that. Thanks



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay_Davis* /forum/post/14754254
> 
> 
> If you had spent half the time you've spent with all these players on figuring out exactly what's not set right on your receiver that's changing the PS3's sound, you'd already be happy.



Ahhh, yet another fanatic PS3 "fan" boy (LOL - seeing as the fan noise is such a big deal to most ha ha). Yeah, the same old line too - BLAME the RECEIVER for poor sound, but oooooh NEVER blame the "golden cow" PS3, nooooooo! A sacrilidge!


Well bucko, I HAVE spent some time trying to get the PS3 to sound good, seeing as mine is one of the first batch that came out and so have had plenty of time to try. And it just is not up to snuff like YOU want to make it out to be. For FPS games and MMORPG I have my COMPUTER. For some console games, I prefer the XBox 360 - even have Rainbow 6 LV for all 3 systems, and I prefer the PC > 360 > and then the PS3 for quality. On the PS3, RB6LV looks too dark and grainy, making it difficult to play. As for Gran Turismo? I race my REAL car in SCCA, so why play a game that is not real? And so, I PREFER a dedicated BD player, and also hope that it has a better DVD upscaller than the PS3 as well. Now go preach the virtues of the PS3 to the kiddies, ok?


Oh, and for those guitar games??? Ha! I still have my 1971 Les Paul Deluxe, so I can play a real guitar anytime I want to.


----------



## rr330i

WRX, i think you should go and buy them all, and do your own shoot out.


That may really help some AVS members.


----------



## fastturb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/14755103
> 
> 
> WRX, i think you should go and buy them all, and do your own shoot out.



I think he (WRX) should run for president. He is definitely the most experienced and educated man on earth (just ask him) and he is from Texas!


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRX_Rocky* /forum/post/14754412
> 
> 
> Glad some of my sweat went towards helping some folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I just started to read up on the 360 and NetFlix - and why tonight I traded my first edition non-HDMI 360 for a new one with HDMI. And it seems the newer ones have some improvements to them as well. Besides, my older one was starting to be a pain anyway, every so often the game would stop and tell me it was a dirty disk, yet the disk was clean. So guess now I am all set for that. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, yet another fanatic PS3 "fan" boy (LOL - seeing as the fan noise is such a big deal to most ha ha). Yeah, the same old line too - BLAME the RECEIVER for poor sound, but oooooh NEVER blame the "golden cow" PS3, nooooooo! A sacrilidge!
> 
> 
> Well bucko, I HAVE spent some time trying to get the PS3 to sound good, seeing as mine is one of the first batch that came out and so have had plenty of time to try. And it just is not up to snuff like YOU want to make it out to be. For FPS games and MMORPG I have my COMPUTER. For some console games, I prefer the XBox 360 - even have Rainbow 6 LV for all 3 systems, and I prefer the PC > 360 > and then the PS3 for quality. On the PS3, RB6LV looks too dark and grainy, making it difficult to play. As for Gran Turismo? I race my REAL car in SCCA, so why play a game that is not real? And so, I PREFER a dedicated BD player, and also hope that it has a better DVD upscaller than the PS3 as well. Now go preach the virtues of the PS3 to the kiddies, ok?
> 
> 
> Oh, and for those guitar games??? Ha! I still have my 1971 Les Paul Deluxe, so I can play a real guitar anytime I want to.



Yes, even though hundreds of reviewers have said that the PS3 produces completely accurate sound, and the PS3 has been tested and blessed by numerous persons here at AVS with sound systems costing 10's of thousands of dollars, and the PS3 is used as a reference player by Criterion.


Even despite all of that, you've found the hidden flaw in the PS3 in regards to audio.


You're a genius!!


Here's a clue. The PS3 has a lot of things it could do better, but audio is not one of them.


----------



## 1sty

I am friggen lost in all of this which is not good, as I feel it is part of my profession to really understand this stuff so I think its best I get it involved in BR ASAP.


Heres what I currently have:

Denon AVR-3806 Receiver, which has analog inputs but I doubt is over HDMI 1.1

Denon DVD-2910 DVD Player

Sony KDE-37XS955 Plasma


Within the year I will likely be moving to the Sony 46" Z series, XBR6, or 52"W series. I have not decided yet.


I have a 5.1 Focal cobalt set of tower speakers, bookshelf rears, and the center.


I have no interest is switching to 7.1...ever


Will a sony BDP-S350 be all I need?

Would the Panasonic be fine where I can let my higher end denon play normal DVDs?


Any suggestions are very welcome even on the TV.

I assume I would be going around my receiver for the new TV as my system is not HDMI 1.3?

Would it be better to use the analog outs or the digital on optical?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1sty* /forum/post/14755769
> 
> 
> Will a sony BDP-S350 be all I need?
> 
> Would the Panasonic be fine where I can let my higher end denon play normal DVDs?
> 
> 
> I assume I would be going around my receiver for the new TV as my system is not HDMI 1.3?
> 
> 
> Would it be better to use the analog outs or the digital on optical?



With your current AVR, you need a player that decodes both TrueHD and dts-MA (assuming that lossless audio is important to you). The S350 does TrueHD, but not dts-MA. The Panasonic BD50 (discontinued) is the only moderately priced "decoding all" BD player. The new BD35 and BD55 will also decode all formats and would work with your receiver.


As for connectivity (leaving the new TV out of the equation for the moment), you can use either HDMI or analog with your receiver. The player will do the decoding and send PCM to the Denon 3806 over HDMI or it can do the digital-analog conversion and send six analog outputs to your Denon. Do not use optical if you want lossless because the S/PDIF protocol does not support multichannel PCM. It maxes out at two channels.


As for your new TV, others may know whether there's any advantage to some of the newer video features that require HDMI 1.3. If not, you can use HDMI from the player to the AVR to the TV. But, if you can improve the video by going directly from your player to your display with HDMI 1.3, then you'd need to use analog to get multichannel lossless audio. That would eliminate the BD35 from consideration because it lacks analog outputs.


By the way, the PS3 would also work for you if you use an HDMI connection to your receiver. The PS3 decodes all formats. But, like the BD35, it only has stereo analog outputs.


----------



## mdanderson

Thank you BIslander and Bob Pariseau for your input. I appreciate your expertise and links to helpful posts. I have a number of SACD and DVD Audio discs that I play using the 5.1 analog inputs on my Outlaw 950 but I have never had to bump up the LFE when playing these kinds of discs. I hear plenty of bass as it is. The 950 preamp does have analog bass management where the crossover gets set at 80Hz. Thanks again for the information and sorry about the spelling on inherent.


----------



## Fanaticalism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leem6453* /forum/post/14749483
> 
> 
> Under $1000...take your pick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually thinking of buying another PS3 for the bedroom just so I could stream movies and shows (divx) from my computer in the living room. It's just a convenience factor.
> 
> 
> If you really want a standalone, I would try a Panasonic BD30 or 50. If you don't like it, you could always return it.



So there is no discernable difference in that price range? That being said, would anything in that price range be considered an upgrade from the PS3?


----------



## Bob Pariseau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdanderson* /forum/post/14756939
> 
> 
> Thank you BIslander and Bob Pariseau for your input. I appreciate your expertise and links to helpful posts. I have a number of SACD and DVD Audio discs that I play using the 5.1 analog inputs on my Outlaw 950 but I have never had to bump up the LFE when playing these kinds of discs. I hear plenty of bass as it is. The 950 preamp does have analog bass management where the crossover gets set at 80Hz. Thanks again for the information and sorry about the spelling on inherent.



There are two normal possibilities here. Either your Outlaw already does the LFE boost by default for its analog inputs, or you are playing some of those unusual audio discs which are recorded so as to *NOT* need the LFE boost -- which is the real reason receivers offer the feature to disable the boost.


That thread I linked you to in the prior post gives some details on that last bit.


One last possibility is that your player is one of the unusual ones that allows you to do the boost in the player before you send the analog LFE to the Outlaw, and you have turned that on.


As I recall there are some Chesky calibration discs for those formats that will allow you to measure your actual audio output with your trusty Radio Shack SPL meter and confirm that LFE is really being handled properly for those audio disc formats all the way through to your subwoofer.

--Bob


----------



## mdanderson

Thanks Bob for the additional input. I will certainly check out the suggested link.


----------



## BKSinAZ

Do some players have better sound quality than others?

I ask this question because I know standard DVD players can

sound better than others due to various DACs and processor chips.

If I am going to buy my first BR player and my main concern

is sound quality, what players should I be considering?


----------



## Joxer

Is the new model Panasonic BD35 available anywhere yet?

I see its listed at Circuit City for a good price, but says "coming soon"

Is this new model equivalent/superior to the older BD30 in all respects?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joxer* /forum/post/14757738
> 
> 
> Is the new model Panasonic BD35 available anywhere yet?
> 
> I see its listed at Circuit City for a good price, but says "coming soon"
> 
> Is this new model equivalent/superior to the older BD30 in all respects?



Not yet. In fact, there's no announced date. The best guess is October or early November.


There's a dedicated thread for the BD35 and BD55 that may answer your questions. In general, the BD35 appears to be an improvement in most ways. But, there haven't been many reviews yet. Here's an early one.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joxer* /forum/post/14757738
> 
> 
> Is the new model Panasonic BD35 available anywhere yet?
> 
> I see its listed at Circuit City for a good price, but says "coming soon"
> 
> Is this new model equivalent/superior to the older BD30 in all respects?



$299 is, in fact the list price.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BKSinAZ* /forum/post/14757733
> 
> 
> Do some players have better sound quality than others?
> 
> I ask this question because I know standard DVD players can
> 
> sound better than others due to various DACs and processor chips.
> 
> If I am going to buy my first BR player and my main concern
> 
> is sound quality, what players should I be considering?



If you use the player's DACs, then yes, they differ in sound quality. The Pioneers (51 and 05) have the best audio DACs.


----------



## Fanaticalism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/14758468
> 
> 
> If you use the player's DACs, then yes, they differ in sound quality. The Pioneers (51 and 05) have the best audio DACs.



SO if you use the internal decoder on the Pios, they will provide superior audio quality to that of the PS3?


Reason I ask, is because I am seeking something that would be considered an upgrade from the PS3, and it seems I am having a hard time doing so. I did like the Pios, but their loads times are by far some of the worse that I have encountered. It takes atleast 20 seconds just for it to power up, and another 10 to open the tray.


----------



## Bob Pariseau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BKSinAZ* /forum/post/14757733
> 
> 
> Do some players have better sound quality than others?
> 
> I ask this question because I know standard DVD players can
> 
> sound better than others due to various DACs and processor chips.
> 
> If I am going to buy my first BR player and my main concern
> 
> is sound quality, what players should I be considering?



This is generally only an issue if you want to use ANALOG audio output from the player.


Most people buying into Blu-Ray and a new receiver will not be doing that. Instead they will be using an HDMI connection between the player and the receiver. HDMI carries a digital audio signal.


If you are using HDMI output from the player, the ANALOG audio section of the player, including the Digital to Analog Converters (DACs), are simply not used at all. Similarly you aren't using the analog VIDEO outputs of the player (Component video). So the quality of the player's analog audio and video circuitry is irrelevant.


Which means you can use a player with a less exotic analog audio or video solution and still get perfect DIGITAL results.


For example, the PS3 doesn't even include multi-channel ANALOG audio outputs at all. If you want multi-channel audio from the PS3 you use a digital output connection -- HDMI for best quality, or optical digital audio cable for somewhat lesser quality (for compatibility if your receiver doesn't have an HDMI input).


-----------------------------------------


When using the HDMI digital output of the Blu-Ray player, audio and video quality is pretty close to identical among all the popular players. So you can pretty much concentrate on other issues such as pricing, support, convenience features, snappy performance, ability to play other disc formats and the like.


The conversion of the digital audio to analog gets done in your receiver, and so it is the quality of the audio section in the receiver that you need to consider.


------------------------------------------


If you *DO* want to use multi-channel ANALOG audio outputs of a Blu-Ray player -- for example if your receiver accepts that as input, but doesn't have an HDMI input -- then the quality of the analog audio output stage of the Blu-Ray player is crucial. High quality analog audio output in a player is not cheap.

--Bob


----------



## Bob Pariseau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/14759440
> 
> 
> SO if you use the internal decoder on the Pios, they will provide superior audio quality to that of the PS3?



No.


DACs are "Digital to Analog Converters". If you are using DIGITAL audio from the player (as would be the case with the PS3) the DACs in the player, if it even offers analog audio output, are not used at all.


Instead the DACs in the receiver do the conversion of the digital audio to analog audio to go to your speakers.


As it turns out the PS3 doesn't even offer multi-channel ANALOG audio output, so the quality of the DACs in the PS3 is moot.


-------------------------------------------------------


Do not confuse that process of converting Digital audio to Analog audio with the ENTIRELY DISTINCT process of decoding the new "lossless" audio formats on Blu-Ray discs.


The decoding process takes a packed up form of digital audio and unpacks it into another form of digital audio. The result stays digital.


The nature of the decoding process is such that whether the decoding is done in the player or in the receiver you end up with the same results.


Using an HDMI connection, you can transmit either the decoded digital audio to the receiver or the still encoded digital audio for decoding in the receiver.


The PS3 only offers the first choice -- decoding in the player. But what gets sent to the receiver over the HDMI connection is identical to what the receiver would produce internally if you sent the still encoded digital audio to the receiver for decoding in the receiver. So no quality difference.


-----------------------------------------


Again, DACs in a player are ONLY an issue if you want to use ANALOG audio output from the player.


And decoding of the "lossless" tracks in the player vs. decoding of them in the receiver is equivalent as far as audio quality is concerned.

--Bob


----------



## Fanaticalism

Thank you so much for the very informative post.


As it stands, it seems I will be keeping my PS3's, as the features that are offered in the more expensive players are of no use to me. Not to mention the ridiculously quick startup time of the PS3 in comparison to the Pioneer Elite, which is the one I was considering.


----------



## harps

Thinking to buy a low cost blu player, Please advise.


currently i am having a home theater (DD and DTS 5.1) with only digital in.


what if buy sony s300 or samsung p1400 and connect using optical cable,

will i get surround (5.1) sound if i play movies like "Close Encounters of the Third Kind"


with only audio options are :



English: DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1

English: Dolby TrueHD 5.1

French: Dolby TrueHD 5.1

Spanish: Dolby TrueHD 5.1



and i want to listen to english in 5.1 through optical out.


Possible ?


Please help.


----------



## ResOGlas

If you have Analog in, you can get HD audio if the Blu-ray player you buy decodes HD codecs interally, or if you get a disc that has Uncompressed PCM Audio.


----------



## harps

thanks for reply.


i have only 2 channel analog input.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ResOGlas* /forum/post/14760014
> 
> 
> If you have Analog in, you can get HD audio if the Blu-ray player you buy decodes HD codecs interally, or if you get a disc that has Uncompressed PCM Audio.



To add-on to this, TrueHD is backwards compatible to standard DD. For the scenario mentioned, the OP would hear/get DD 5.1.


----------



## RichB

It just occurred to me that perhaps Blu-Ray would do better if they could "help a girl pick a Blu-Ray player". Or maybe, "help a guy to help get his girl to pick a Blu-Ray Player"










- Rich


----------



## Albert George




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichB* /forum/post/14760370
> 
> 
> It just occurred to me that perhaps Blu-Ray would do better if they could "help a girl pick a Blu-Ray player". Or maybe, "help a guy to help get his girl to pick a Blu-Ray Player"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich



Or help a guy to help convince his wife he needs to upgrade


----------



## Quentin2

Bob Pariseau,


thank you so much for your extremely well written posts concerning "using an HDMI connection, you can transmit (from a HDM player) either the decoded digital audio to the receiver or the still encoded digital audio for decoding in the receiver." (and get the same quality audio whether the receiver or player does the decoding).


This has been bothering me quite a while until I saw your clear explanation.


So I assume the only real difference would be what the receiver reports the signal is on its front panel. Cosmetic of course if what you get from your speakers is excellent surround sound. This information can save a bundle for many of us who just want great sound and don't need the HDM player to pass lossless digital audio through HDMI.


----------



## dave7002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Pariseau* /forum/post/14759645
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> DACs are "Digital to Analog Converters". If you are using DIGITAL audio from the player (as would be the case with the PS3) the DACs in the player, if it even offers analog audio output, are not used at all.
> 
> 
> Instead the DACs in the receiver do the conversion of the digital audio to analog audio to go to your speakers.
> 
> 
> As it turns out the PS3 doesn't even offer multi-channel ANALOG audio output, so the quality of the DACs in the PS3 is moot.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Do not confuse that process of converting Digital audio to Analog audio with the ENTIRELY DISTINCT process of decoding the new "lossless" audio formats on Blu-Ray discs.
> 
> 
> The decoding process takes a packed up form of digital audio and unpacks it into another form of digital audio. The result stays digital.
> 
> 
> The nature of the decoding process is such that whether the decoding is done in the player or in the receiver you end up with the same results.
> 
> 
> Using an HDMI connection, you can transmit either the decoded digital audio to the receiver or the still encoded digital audio for decoding in the receiver.
> 
> 
> The PS3 only offers the first choice -- decoding in the player. But what gets sent to the receiver over the HDMI connection is identical to what the receiver would produce internally if you sent the still encoded digital audio to the receiver for decoding in the receiver. So no quality difference.
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Again, DACs in a player are ONLY an issue if you want to use ANALOG audio output from the player.
> 
> 
> And decoding of the "lossless" tracks in the player vs. decoding of them in the receiver is equivalent as far as audio quality is concerned.
> 
> --Bob



Reading your response, and trying to answer a question.

My system setup results in a video output to two monitors at the same time: one living room, one kitchen. Will a Sony S350 or S550 output HDMI and Component/Analog at the same time, or do I need to consider other models?


----------



## david mcdaniel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Pariseau* /forum/post/14759645
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> DACs are "Digital to Analog Converters". If you are using DIGITAL audio from the player (as would be the case with the PS3) the DACs in the player, if it even offers analog audio output, are not used at all.
> 
> 
> Instead the DACs in the receiver do the conversion of the digital audio to analog audio to go to your speakers.
> 
> 
> As it turns out the PS3 doesn't even offer multi-channel ANALOG audio output, so the quality of the DACs in the PS3 is moot.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Do not confuse that process of converting Digital audio to Analog audio with the ENTIRELY DISTINCT process of decoding the new "lossless" audio formats on Blu-Ray discs.
> 
> 
> The decoding process takes a packed up form of digital audio and unpacks it into another form of digital audio. The result stays digital.
> 
> 
> The nature of the decoding process is such that whether the decoding is done in the player or in the receiver you end up with the same results.
> 
> 
> Using an HDMI connection, you can transmit either the decoded digital audio to the receiver or the still encoded digital audio for decoding in the receiver.
> 
> 
> The PS3 only offers the first choice -- decoding in the player. But what gets sent to the receiver over the HDMI connection is identical to what the receiver would produce internally if you sent the still encoded digital audio to the receiver for decoding in the receiver. So no quality difference.
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Again, DACs in a player are ONLY an issue if you want to use ANALOG audio output from the player.
> 
> 
> And decoding of the "lossless" tracks in the player vs. decoding of them in the receiver is equivalent as far as audio quality is concerned.
> 
> --Bob



Ok Bob, If one does want the player to do the DAC and output analog audio to the AVR which of the current players would be the best choices (no price restriction)? I would then like to narrow the choice to ones with excellent SD video upconversion. Thanks for your perspective.

David


----------



## ThinkRevolutionx

I'm new here and have been reading for a few weeks. I'm trying to post this in an appropriate place and I figured here would be good - I hope it isn't overlooked. It's alittle broad but I don't want to intrude in all forums.


Basically i'm a HT newb and i've finally (after waiting for prices to come down mainly on televisions) decided to take the plunge on a total new system. Basically it goes like this:


I have my TV choice narrowed down already, it's very simply:


Amazon.com: Samsung LN52A750 52-Inch 1080p DLNA LCD HDTV with RED Touch of Color: Audio & Video


Amazon.com: Samsung LN52A650 52-Inch 1080p 120Hz LCD HDTV with Red Touch of Color: Audio & Video


Basically, the 7 series is a marginal upgrade at best and picture quality is the same from what I gather. This becomes a non-issue considering which one to buy however, because for whatever reason amazon has the newer, "better" 7 series for $150 CHEAPER then the 6 series (why i don't know) the only option here would be a 46" instead, but I figure with such a big purchase why skimp out a few hundred bucks - just get the best. (Also, i'm not sure if there are going to be any big price breaks in the future here for this, another reason why i'm posting)




Now, I also need a blu-ray player and a home theater in a box.


Amazon.com: Panasonic DMP-BD30K 1080p Blu-ray Disc Player: Audio & Video


came pretty much very highly recommended. I've considered the PS3 but no front display is really a killer for me, and at this point isn't there just better technology out?


I've also been doing alot of research on audio / blu-ray and it's evident i'm definitely going to need more help then just an impulse purchase.


From what i've gathered - HDMI is the way to go for EVERY input be it audio or video or player to tv etc. The newest audio stuff is HDMI but alot of old stuff is analog - as such to make a "future proof" setup I want HDMI all the way around - i also want a profile 2.0 blu-ray player as thats the final platform or something I was reading.


I also need , as far as i've been able to discern a sound receiver / blu-ray that in tandem are able to decode all the high end audio formats truehd dolby master something etc (if the receiver doesn't do it make sure the player can and vice versa)


I've also been doing some reading and apparantly i can plug a flash style card thing into a blu-ray player and play movies that way - in effect saving myself from having to burn movies off my computer onto disc - i can just load them up on this "sdhc" drive and then play them directly on the player (hows the image quality like this, is it worth it?)


For home theater, I've done alot of research on the Onkyo setups and they seem to be the best bang for the buck - However, this again I am clueless. I want something that is not going to bottleneck anything else, that will be able to process everything no problems etc. My budget limit on this is 400-800.



So yea, I want the best stuff I can get that won't completely rape my budget and i want it all to work in harmony. Also, what extra cables and such would I need to pick up? I don't want everything here just to find out i'm going to have to order that one cable i'm missing and it will delay everything a week.



Thank you for any help, sorry for the essay :O


----------



## Bob Pariseau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harps* /forum/post/14759996
> 
> 
> Thinking to buy a low cost blu player, Please advise.
> 
> 
> currently i am having a home theater (DD and DTS 5.1) with only digital in.
> 
> 
> what if buy sony s300 or samsung p1400 and connect using optical cable,
> 
> will i get surround (5.1) sound if i play movies like "Close Encounters of the Third Kind"
> 
> 
> with only audio options are :
> 
> 
> 
> English: DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1
> 
> English: Dolby TrueHD 5.1
> 
> French: Dolby TrueHD 5.1
> 
> Spanish: Dolby TrueHD 5.1
> 
> 
> 
> and i want to listen to english in 5.1 through optical out.
> 
> 
> Possible ?
> 
> 
> Please help.



Yes.


Every Blu-Ray movie disc has, and every player implements, a "compatibility" multi-channel audio track that will work just fine over optical digital audio cable for just such situations as yours.


A DTS-HD MA "lossless" track comes with a traditional DTS 5.1 "core" track embedded inside it. If your setup can't handle the lossless track, the player AUTOMATICALLY switches to using the traditional DTS "core" track. That "core" track gets sent out over the optical digital audio cable as a bitstream for decoding in your receiver just as happens when you play the DTS track of a standard DVD in a standard DVD player.


A TrueHD "lossless" track comes with a traditional DD5.1 "associated" track -- a separate track included for just this sort of compatibility issue. If your setup can't handle the lossless track, the player AUTOMATICALLY switches to using the DD5.1 "associated" track. And, as in the case above, that goes out over the optical cable as a bitstream.


The only thing you have to do to make this work is to set the optical digital audio output of the player to use "bitstream" instead of "LPCM". [NOTE: Selecting LPCM by mistake for the optical digital audio output will get you a 2-channel (stereo) down-mix of your selected audio track that's designed for compatibility with systems that can't even accept 5.1 input but CAN accept the sort of digital stereo LPCM that comes from CD players.]


------------------------------------------


The list of available audio tracks on the disc MAY NOT SHOW the presence of the "core" or "associated" compatibility tracks, but they are there nonetheless.


Just select the lossless track, and set your optical digital audio output to bitstream and you are good to go.


The quality of audio you get will be a bit reduced from the best quality you could get using the real lossless tracks. But it is no slouch by any means. It will be roughly equivalent or even a bit better to the best audio you've ever heard from standard DVDs.

--Bob


----------



## Bob Pariseau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quentin2* /forum/post/14761365
> 
> 
> Bob Pariseau,
> 
> 
> thank you so much for your extremely well written posts concerning "using an HDMI connection, you can transmit (from a HDM player) either the decoded digital audio to the receiver or the still encoded digital audio for decoding in the receiver." (and get the same quality audio whether the receiver or player does the decoding).
> 
> 
> This has been bothering me quite a while until I saw your clear explanation.
> 
> 
> So I assume the only real difference would be what the receiver reports the signal is on its front panel. Cosmetic of course if what you get from your speakers is excellent surround sound. This information can save a bundle for many of us who just want great sound and don't need the HDM player to pass lossless digital audio through HDMI.



That's one difference to be sure. Folks who spent the bucks for a receiver with its own decoding like to see those front panel lights light up to prove they got what they paid for.


If the player does the decoding, what comes across the HDMI cable is multi-channel, high bandwidth LPCM -- regardless of which style of track you selected off the disc. The receiver has no way to know which track you selected, so it can't light up the matching light.


----------------------------------------


Another difference has to do with "audio mixing". If decoding is done in the receiver, the audio mixing functions of some Blu-Ray discs can't function. That's because decoding has to happen before the mixing can happen and mixing can only happen inside the player. Typically this means the player automatically switches to a type of audio track it CAN decode when you select a disc feature that requires mixing.


---------------------------------------


Also keep in mind that decoding in the receiver is not enough. You also need to have a receiver that properly handles high bandwidth, multi-channel HDMI LPCM input or you will not be able to play "raw (uncompressed)" LPCM tracks from Blu-Ray discs that offer that format as their high quality track.


And of course, once you have a receiver setup that does the right thing with HDMI LPCM input, and if you have a player that does decoding, you are all set without also needing decoding in the receiver.

--Bob


----------



## Bob Pariseau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave7002* /forum/post/14762042
> 
> 
> Reading your response, and trying to answer a question.
> 
> My system setup results in a video output to two monitors at the same time: one living room, one kitchen. Will a Sony S350 or S550 output HDMI and Component/Analog at the same time, or do I need to consider other models?



I'm sorry, I don't know those two players well enough to answer your question. I can tell you three things:


1) You can't do what you want to do with a PS3. With a PS3 you get only one style of audio output and only one style of video output at a time.


2) It is likely that some players WILL offer simultaneous outputs, so keep checking. Perhaps someone else here can answer your question on these two specific players.


3) Be aware that the Blu-Ray specification includes a "feature" whereby any given disc can prohibit Component video output. Every Blu-Ray player implements this mandatory "feature". Now to date, no Blu-Ray discs have been authored this way, and there is no reason to believe any studio will start authoring new discs this way any time soon. But if some studio starts to do that, Component video output won't work for discs they author that way. Practically speaking, this is not a real worry, but I mention it for completeness.

--Bob


----------



## Bob Pariseau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david mcdaniel* /forum/post/14762297
> 
> 
> Ok Bob, If one does want the player to do the DAC and output analog audio to the AVR which of the current players would be the best choices (no price restriction)? I would then like to narrow the choice to ones with excellent SD video upconversion. Thanks for your perspective.
> 
> David



At the moment, and excluding "exotic" players from boutique manufacturers (which I wouldn't touch with a ten foot pole at this stage of the game in the roll out of Blu-Ray technology), it looks like the best multi-channel analog audio output sections are in the Denon 3800, and the Pioneer Elite 05FD.


Note that Pioneer has recently announced the Elite 09FD with an even more exotic analog audio output, and Denon has pre-announced an as yet unnamed player for the beginning of the year that ups the ante in their gear as well.


The Pioneer players do not yet decode DTS-HD MA. A firmware update is anticipated around January.


The Denon player does not yet decode the intermediate format DTS-HD HR for reasons never adequately explained. It is unknown whether Denon will fix this.


Players with good multi-channel analog audio output will be the more expensive players.


Personally, I use a PS3 via HDMI into an Anthem Statement D2 preamp-processor.


----------



## dave7002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Pariseau* /forum/post/14762658
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't know those two players well enough to answer your question. I can tell you three things:
> 
> 
> 1) You can't do what you want to do with a PS3. With a PS3 you get only one style of audio output and only one style of video output at a time.
> 
> 
> 2) It is likely that some players WILL offer simultaneous outputs, so keep checking. Perhaps someone else here can answer your question on these two specific players.
> 
> 
> 3) Be aware that the Blu-Ray specification includes a "feature" whereby any given disc can prohibit Component video output. Every Blu-Ray player implements this mandatory "feature". Now to date, no Blu-Ray discs have been authored this way, and there is no reason to believe any studio will start authoring new discs this way any time soon. But if some studio starts to do that, Component video output won't work for discs they author that way. Practically speaking, this is not a real worry, but I mention it for completeness.
> 
> --Bob



Thanks, yes I currently have PS3 and it doesn't work.


Any one else have experience with simulteneous HDMI and Component outputs on Blu-Ray players?


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRX_Rocky* /forum/post/14754412
> 
> 
> Ahhh, yet another fanatic PS3 "fan" boy (LOL - seeing as the fan noise is such a big deal to most ha ha). Yeah, the same old line too - BLAME the RECEIVER for poor sound, but oooooh NEVER blame the "golden cow" PS3, nooooooo! A sacrilidge!
> 
> 
> Well bucko, I HAVE spent some time trying to get the PS3 to sound good, seeing as mine is one of the first batch that came out and so have had plenty of time to try. And it just is not up to snuff like YOU want to make it out to be. For FPS games and MMORPG I have my COMPUTER. For some console games, I prefer the XBox 360 - even have Rainbow 6 LV for all 3 systems, and I prefer the PC > 360 > and then the PS3 for quality. On the PS3, RB6LV looks too dark and grainy, making it difficult to play. As for Gran Turismo? I race my REAL car in SCCA, so why play a game that is not real? And so, I PREFER a dedicated BD player, and also hope that it has a better DVD upscaller than the PS3 as well. Now go preach the virtues of the PS3 to the kiddies, ok?



Get a clue. The PS3 has no problems with sound. That's a fact. Period. Proven. If you are having a problem than the problem is YOU.


Go preach your BS on your own forum so there's no other people to counter your nonsense with facts.


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Pariseau* /forum/post/14762538
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> Every Blu-Ray movie disc has, and every player implements, a "compatibility" multi-channel audio track that will work just fine over optical digital audio cable for just such situations as yours.
> 
> 
> A DTS-HD MA "lossless" track comes with a traditional DTS 5.1 "core" track embedded inside it. If your setup can't handle the lossless track, the player AUTOMATICALLY switches to using the traditional DTS "core" track. That "core" track gets sent out over the optical digital audio cable as a bitstream for decoding in your receiver just as happens when you play the DTS track of a standard DVD in a standard DVD player.
> 
> 
> A TrueHD "lossless" track comes with a traditional DD5.1 "associated" track -- a separate track included for just this sort of compatibility issue. If your setup can't handle the lossless track, the player AUTOMATICALLY switches to using the DD5.1 "associated" track. And, as in the case above, that goes out over the optical cable as a bitstream.
> 
> 
> The only thing you have to do to make this work is to set the optical digital audio output of the player to use "bitstream" instead of "LPCM". [NOTE: Selecting LPCM by mistake for the optical digital audio output will get you a 2-channel (stereo) down-mix of your selected audio track that's designed for compatibility with systems that can't even accept 5.1 input but CAN accept the sort of digital stereo LPCM that comes from CD players.]
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> The list of available audio tracks on the disc MAY NOT SHOW the presence of the "core" or "associated" compatibility tracks, but they are there nonetheless.
> 
> 
> Just select the lossless track, and set your optical digital audio output to bitstream and you are good to go.
> 
> 
> The quality of audio you get will be a bit reduced from the best quality you could get using the real lossless tracks. But it is no slouch by any means. It will be roughly equivalent or even a bit better to the best audio you've ever heard from standard DVDs.
> 
> --Bob



Remember that there are a handful of Blu-Rays that only have PCM on them, so if you only have an optical output you are stuck with 2 channel audio. Luckily there are not many of these disks.


----------



## david mcdaniel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Pariseau* /forum/post/14762703
> 
> 
> At the moment, and excluding "exotic" players from boutique manufacturers (which I wouldn't touch with a ten foot pole at this stage of the game in the roll out of Blu-Ray technology), it looks like the best multi-channel analog audio output sections are in the Denon 3800, and the Pioneer Elite 05FD.
> 
> 
> Note that Pioneer has recently announced the Elite 09FD with an even more exotic analog audio output, and Denon has pre-announced an as yet unnamed player for the beginning of the year that ups the ante in their gear as well.
> 
> 
> The Pioneer players do not yet decode DTS-HD MA. A firmware update is anticipated around January.
> 
> 
> The Denon player does not yet decode the intermediate format DTS-HD HR for reasons never adequately explained. It is unknown whether Denon will fix this.
> 
> 
> Players with good multi-channel analog audio output will be the more expensive players.
> 
> 
> Personally, I use a PS3 via HDMI into an Anthem Statement D2 preamp-processor.



Bob,

Do either the Denon 3800 or the Pioneer 05 permit analog output of the lossless codecs? The Audio Support Comparison Chart lists both lossless codecs but does not say if they are limited to HDMI or not. Elsewhere it looks like the Denon is awaiting a firmware upgrade. Thanks,

David


----------



## Bob Pariseau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david mcdaniel* /forum/post/14763301
> 
> 
> Bob,
> 
> Do either the Denon 3800 or the Pioneer 05 permit analog output of the lossless codecs? The Audio Support Comparison Chart lists both lossless codecs but does not say if they are limited to HDMI or not. Elsewhere it looks like the Denon is awaiting a firmware upgrade. Thanks,
> 
> David



Yes. The player both decodes the lossless codecs and then converts the resulting digital LPCM audio to multi-channel analog output.


You'll need to read the player threads to look into the gotchas on this. First, neither the Denon player nor the Pioneer decodes all formats yet. You get the "compatibility" quality multi-channel audio for whatever they don't yet decode.


Second, when doing multi-channel analog audio output you need to think through carefully where speaker configuration and bass management processing will be done (i.e., in player or in receiver). If you want it to be done in the player as part of the analog output you need to check into the limitations of this processing offered in each player.

--Bob


----------



## WRX_Rocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay_Davis* /forum/post/14762864
> 
> 
> Get a clue. The PS3 has no problems with sound. That's a fact. Period. Proven. If you are having a problem than the problem is YOU.
> 
> 
> Go preach your BS on your own forum so there's no other people to counter your nonsense with facts.



Is someone frothing at the mouth here? Sheesh, so no one can have an opinion here, or at least as long as it does not say anything bad about your beloved PS3? If it was so perfect, then why are there so many looking for a true dedicated player? Or PREFER a dedicated player? Because that is what WE want, not what YOU want us to all have. The PS3 is not the end all, do all holy grail of players. And if it were so perfect, why are there so many posts about the fan noise, the heat problems, or the SACD playback missing on newer models, or why many have to switch from LPCM with BD to bitsream for DVD to get the better audio soundtracks? The PS3 is NOT the answer to everyone, live with that, huh?


----------



## Beta Tester

WRX_Rocky: I am finding that the PCM audio from my PS3 lack impact. My AVR is the Yamaha RX-V661. It is not my speakers because I get lots of impact when I use my htpc (bit-stream via digital coax cable). Then I thought perhaps my AVR has the -10dB LFE bug, but I confirmed this past weekend that it does not.


Based on your experience, would this be a good summary: In theory it makes no difference whether the decoding happens in the player or in the AVR, you end up with identical bits. But in the end the AVR must convert that digital information into analog, so in practice that is where the difference is. For some reason when given identical PCM data, some AVRs produce better sounding results than others, and in your case, you found that the Onkyo 805 did not produce pleasing results, whereas the Pioneer VSX-03TXH did.


I am getting tired of the troubleshooting I have been doing the last few months ... it is afterall just a hobby. I am tempted to just go out and buy the Pioneer and be done with it. If you can do it over again with all that you know, is that what you would do?


----------



## harps

Bob,


Thank you for your explanation, when i come across dolby website

they mention about compatibility with SPDIF out




"...If your A/V receiver or processor has neither multichannel analog or digital inputs, but is equipped with 5.1-channel Dolby® Digital decoding and playback, you will still be able to enjoy 5.1-channel performance from next-generation optical players. Included within 7.1-channel multichannel Dolby Digital Plus and Dolby TrueHD streams is a core 5.1 mix prepared by the content maker that is used when the player is set for 5.1-channel mode. After playback audio signals have been mixed in the player, the PCM signal can be encoded to a Dolby Digital signal and output from the player via S/PDIF (optical or coaxial) to your connected Dolby Digital A/V receiver or processor."


...........also......

"Because Dolby Digital encoding support is optional in HD players, you will need to look for a next-generation player equipped with a S/PDIF output and built-in Dolby Digital 5.1-channel encoding technology."



What should i look for ?


can i use Sony S300/ S350 or samsung P1400 ?



Thank you .


----------



## Bob Pariseau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harps* /forum/post/14765659
> 
> 
> Bob,
> 
> 
> Thank you for your explanation, when i come across dolby website
> 
> they mention about compatibility with SPDIF out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...If your A/V receiver or processor has neither multichannel analog or digital inputs, but is equipped with 5.1-channel Dolby® Digital decoding and playback, you will still be able to enjoy 5.1-channel performance from next-generation optical players. Included within 7.1-channel multichannel Dolby Digital Plus and Dolby TrueHD streams is a core 5.1 mix prepared by the content maker that is used when the player is set for 5.1-channel mode. After playback audio signals have been mixed in the player, the PCM signal can be encoded to a Dolby Digital signal and output from the player via S/PDIF (optical or coaxial) to your connected Dolby Digital A/V receiver or processor."
> 
> 
> ...........also......
> 
> "Because Dolby Digital encoding support is optional in HD players, you will need to look for a next-generation player equipped with a S/PDIF output and built-in Dolby Digital 5.1-channel encoding technology."
> 
> 
> 
> What should i look for ?
> 
> 
> can i use Sony S300/ S350 or samsung P1400 ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you .



In general, if the Blu-Ray player has an optical digital output, and you are comfortable with the idea of getting the "compatibility" quality DD5.1 or traditional DTS version of the audio then you are good to go.


Some older players are still sold that don't offer the audio mixing functionality that comes in Blu-Ray player profile 1.1 or above. But you'll still be able to play the movies normally.


You'll have to read or ask in the specific player threads for gotchas on the specific players, but in general those two Sony players are known to be pretty slow performers compared to the PS3 (the speed champ at the moment).


Personally, I'd also strongly advise you stay far away from ALL of the Samsung players. Samsung makes great LCD TVs, but lousy Blu-Ray players.


Check out the Panasonic players as well.


I'm avoiding giving you a specific recommendation because I haven't used optical audio output with any Blu-Ray player. I use HDMI with my PS3. I don't know of any gotchas in its optical audio output, but I haven't used it myself.

--Bob


----------



## harps

Bob,


Thank you , for your advise.


----------



## i_want_that

Hoping for some help from the well informed/educated:


I'm completely lost since i've checked out from my HT after my HD DVD purchase.


My wife just bought me a PS3. Is that the right Blu-Ray player for my set up? Any other suggestions and why?


Denon3806

Mits HC3000 720p Proj w/ Carada screen


Wish I knew more, Brad


----------



## gte747e

The PS3 is an excellet choice for a Blu-Ray player. The only negatives in my opinion are lack of built-in IR functionality and sometimes it can get warm which triggers a variable speed fan. If you have proper ventilation, this won't happen. I happen to have mine in a HT cabinet with my 60" HDTV and it is an issue for me. These are 2 reasons (plus the ability to bit stream) that I am considering a stand-alone purchase to add to my set up.


----------



## Bob Pariseau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *i_want_that* /forum/post/14766216
> 
> 
> Hoping for some help from the well informed/educated:
> 
> 
> I'm completely lost since i've checked out from my HT after my HD DVD purchase.
> 
> 
> My wife just bought me a PS3. Is that the right Blu-Ray player for my set up? Any other suggestions and why?
> 
> 
> Denon3806
> 
> Mits HC3000 720p Proj w/ Carada screen
> 
> 
> Wish I knew more, Brad



If your receiver has an HDMI input that does the right thing when fed high bandwidth, multi-channel, LPCM digital audio (check the owners thread for your receiver), and if you can use HDMI YCbCr video from the PS3 all the way through your receiver to your display then you are good to go!


The PS3 is a spectacularly good Blu-Ray player. It will decode all of the fancy new audio formats found on Blu-Ray discs for you, so you don't need decoding for those in your receiver.


You should consider upgrading to a good 1080p projector.

--Bob


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Pariseau* /forum/post/14766796
> 
> 
> If your receiver has an HDMI input that does the right thing when fed high bandwidth, multi-channel, LPCM digital audio (check the owners thread for your receiver), and if you can use HDMI YCbCr video from the PS3 all the way through your receiver to your display then you are good to go!
> 
> 
> The PS3 is a spectacularly good Blu-Ray player. It will decode all of the fancy new audio formats found on Blu-Ray discs for you, so you don't need decoding for those in your receiver.
> 
> 
> You should consider upgrading to a good 1080p projector.
> 
> --Bob



It looks like the 3806 only does HDMI switching. I guess the audio will need to be send via the Toslink.


----------



## Bob Pariseau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/14766836
> 
> 
> It looks like the 3806 only does HDMI switching. I guess the audio will need to be send via the Toslink.



Oh well.


If your 3806 has multi-channel analog inputs, you might want to consider one of the other Blu-Ray players that include multi-channel analog output. The PS3 does not do this.

--Bob


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/14766836
> 
> 
> It looks like the 3806 only does HDMI switching. I guess the audio will need to be send via the Toslink.



I believe the 3806 processes audio over HDMI. The product sheet says HDMI switching, which usually is code for no audio. But, the description says "The HDMI terminals also accepts multichannel digital audio input and the input signals can be output via amps."


----------



## i_want_that

Thank you all for the responses. Amazing how much behind you get when you check out for ~1 year. I appreciate the education.


Bob, I completely agree that I need to get a new Projector.


- Brad


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRX_Rocky* /forum/post/14764536
> 
> 
> Is someone frothing at the mouth here? Sheesh, so no one can have an opinion here, or at least as long as it does not say anything bad about your beloved PS3? If it was so perfect, then why are there so many looking for a true dedicated player? Or PREFER a dedicated player? Because that is what WE want, not what YOU want us to all have. The PS3 is not the end all, do all holy grail of players. And if it were so perfect, why are there so many posts about the fan noise, the heat problems, or the SACD playback missing on newer models, or why many have to switch from LPCM with BD to bitsream for DVD to get the better audio soundtracks? The PS3 is NOT the answer to everyone, live with that, huh?



You just have to love people like you. Anyone who counters what you say must be biased or doesn't think other people can have opinions when it is YOU doing exactly that and the first thing you do is attack and abuse them. It's not about the facts it about you talking.


This is not about the PS3 being the "end all", it is about you constantly going on about all the nonsense you are doing, including abusing return policies, and posting BAD information. Here's a fact: there's no problem at all with PS3 decoding audio and no problem at all with the Onkyo's handling it. If you don't want a PS3 because it doesn't have an IR remote, great. But stop posting that there's a problem with the audio BECAUSE THERE ISN'T.


----------



## Ingeborgdot

Can't we all just get along and live in peace and harmony?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/14769689
> 
> 
> I'll let you know what the Samsung 1500 is like. My Samsung 1500 came today. Did anyone else get the price I got. $193 with shipping and tax. Not a refurb and brand new from Radio Shack.



Please keep player pricing out of this thread. We a dedicate thread for this. LINK


----------



## rboster

Ownership has requested that there be NO PRICE discussion. All price discussion should be limited to the BR player Deals sticky thread.


Thanks


----------



## ThinkRevolutionx

I'm about to buy a new home entertainment system and it's going to include the samsung a750 52" LCD and Onkyo HT-S9100THX HTIB


I'm looking for a good blu-ray player that will be able to decode / do everything in conjunction with my home theater.


Most people seem to point to the Sony BDP-S350 player which seems to be very rich in options and at a decent price point. Comments?


----------



## mds54

Can you help this guy pick a BDP......

I'm currently considering:

Pan BD55

Pio BD51

Sony S550

Requirements:

-under ~$600

-Excellent 1080p/24 BD PQ

-Decent SD-DVD upscaling (Panasonic seems to fall short here)

-Analog Audio out (I have a Yamaha RX-V800 NON-HDMI 5.1 AVR:

NO analog LFE boost/bass management options)

Which BDPs have sufficient speaker settings, etc

to assist with a lack of AVR DP?

-Optical digital audio out (as a backup if analog out is lacking)

Any recommendations?


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/14771556
> 
> 
> Can you help this guy pick a BDP......
> 
> I'm currently considering:
> 
> Pan BD55
> 
> Pio BD51
> 
> Sony S550
> 
> Requirements: under ~$600
> 
> Excellent 1080p/24 BD PQ
> 
> Decent SD-DVD upscaling (Panasonic seems to fall short here)
> 
> Analog Audio out (I have a Yamaha RX-V800 NON-HDMI 5.1 AVR:
> 
> NO analog LFE boost/bass management options)
> 
> Which BDPs have sufficient speaker settings, etc
> 
> to assist with a lack of AVR DP?
> 
> Any recommendations?



The problem is that two of the players on your list aren't even available yet, which makes it rather hard for anyone to give a recommendation and have it be convincing.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/14771616
> 
> 
> The problem is that two of the players on your list aren't even available yet, which makes it rather hard for anyone to give a recommendation and have it be convincing.



True, although there seems to be enough pre-info out there that those respective threads are very lively, and some professional reviews already exist. I just wanted to hear what others in a similar predicament were thinking.


Are there any recommended "available" BDPs that would fit my needs?


----------



## Dalat

My setup is as follows:


720p front projector

155" screen

Pioneer Elite VSX-92TXH

Toshiba XA2 HD DVD

Dishnetwork HD receiver

HTPC


Everything goes through the receiver via HDMI.


I'm looking to add BD player to the mix. I would like the best PQ possible (will be upgrading to a 1080p projector in a few months).I don't care for the Bonus View or BD Live feature of the BD player. Just the picture quality and audio quality.


Thank you!


----------



## 4ta23

I would say that is you have a next gen reciever that has decoding of all new HD sound the best bang for the buck is definetly the SOny BDP-S350. I have this and I think it is better than my PS3 for sure, plus it bit streams all HD sound to my reciever to let my reciever do what I paid for it to do. I have an Onkyo 805. If you need a BP that decodes all the HD sound I would wait for the 550 to come out as it decodes and bit streams from what I am hearing.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dalat* /forum/post/14777951
> 
> 
> My setup is as follows:
> 
> 
> 720p front projector
> 
> 155" screen
> 
> Pioneer Elite VSX-92TXH
> 
> Toshiba XA2 HD DVD
> 
> Dishnetwork HD receiver
> 
> HTPC
> 
> 
> Everything goes through the receiver via HDMI.
> 
> 
> I'm looking to add BD player to the mix. I would like the best PQ possible (will be upgrading to a 1080p projector in a few months).I don't care for the Bonus View or BD Live feature of the BD player. Just the picture quality and audio quality.
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Get the Pioneer 51 if you want best PQ possible and don't care about disc loading times or compatibility with the new profiles.


You might want to make sure that the Pio 51 will let you output simultaneously over multiple outputs so that you can use it without wasting time on your bulb in setup screens, etc.


----------



## gte747e




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4ta23* /forum/post/14778504
> 
> 
> I would say that is you have a next gen reciever that has decoding of all new HD sound the best bang for the buck is definetly the SOny BDP-S350. I have this and I think it is better than my PS3 for sure, plus it bit streams all HD sound to my reciever to let my reciever do what I paid for it to do. I have an Onkyo 805. If you need a BP that decodes all the HD sound I would wait for the 550 to come out as it decodes and bit streams from what I am hearing.



Do you think the S350 is better than the Panasonic BD35K coming out soon?


----------



## chevydiddy

Hey guys im looking for a good decent player that outputs the dts hd ma i have a onkyo 705 reciever... Im looking to put my ps3 in my bedroom what is a good choice...for a decent price range...


----------



## caa100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/14779173
> 
> 
> Do you think the S350 is better than the Panasonic BD35K coming out soon?



CNet just reviewed the Panasonic DMP-BD*55*. They say it is "the best standalone Blu-ray we've tested." And they have reviewed the Sony BDP-S350 in the past. ("Standalone" presumably indicates they still prefer the PS3.)


They also say that the DMP-BD*35* will have "identical video performance" to the DMP-BD55 being reviewed. The main difference (aside from the price) is that the 35 lacks the 7.1 analog outputs.


So looks like CNet would vote for the DMP-BD35 over the S350.


Panasonic followers will be interested in the fact that CNet also says Panasonic has finally gotten SD upconversion right, though an Oppo will still do a better job.


Note that the Panny properly deinterlaces discs encoded at 1080i; the Sony does not. That's not a lot of discs, but there are some out there....


The CNet review: http://reviews.cnet.com/video-player...?tag=mncol;lst 


Here is another review of the Panasonic DMB-BD55: http://www.bigpicturebigsound.com/Pa...y_Player.shtml


----------



## 1sty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/14756080
> 
> 
> With your current AVR, you need a player that decodes both TrueHD and dts-MA (assuming that lossless audio is important to you). The S350 does TrueHD, but not dts-MA. The Panasonic BD50 (discontinued) is the only moderately priced "decoding all" BD player. The new BD35 and BD55 will also decode all formats and would work with your receiver.
> 
> 
> As for connectivity (leaving the new TV out of the equation for the moment), you can use either HDMI or analog with your receiver. The player will do the decoding and send PCM to the Denon 3806 over HDMI or it can do the digital-analog conversion and send six analog outputs to your Denon. Do not use optical if you want lossless because the S/PDIF protocol does not support multichannel PCM. It maxes out at two channels.
> 
> 
> As for your new TV, others may know whether there's any advantage to some of the newer video features that require HDMI 1.3. If not, you can use HDMI from the player to the AVR to the TV. But, if you can improve the video by going directly from your player to your display with HDMI 1.3, then you'd need to use analog to get multichannel lossless audio. That would eliminate the BD35 from consideration because it lacks analog outputs.
> 
> 
> By the way, the PS3 would also work for you if you use an HDMI connection to your receiver. The PS3 decodes all formats. But, like the BD35, it only has stereo analog outputs.




Thanks a ton for you input.

I am leaning toward the 550


----------



## JimmyHDTV

Okay, I just got a Samsung HL61A750 TV (hooked to a Pioneer Elite VSX-94TXH receiver), and I wanna BD player now...but every time I read about them, NONE of them do everything right, even now-a-days. Here are the features I'm looking for:

Great picture quality with BD discs and 1080p/24 (most have no problem here)
Ability to bitstream all the HD sound formats (again, most have no problem)
Solid DVD upconversion while maintaining PROPER ASPECT RATIO, making anamorphic content wide and side-boxing 4:3 (apparently, most are not so good here)
Proper deinterlacing of 1080i (and any interlaced) signals to 1080p (apparently, the Sony S350 isn't good at this, and while I know my TV could do it right, I don't want to have to constantly change the BD player's output settings between watching a movie and watching bonus content, etc.)
Ability to switch between HD audio and secondary audio (like commentary tracks) easily, again without having to dive into the player's menus to choose between bitstreaming HD sound and non-HD (apparently, this is a common problem with BD players...?)
Resume play capability, at least for one disc at a time (preferably more than one)

Are there any reasonably prices players that will do all of the above correctly?


Thanks,

-JimmyHDTV


----------



## James W. Johnson

I got my Panasonic BD-30 about 3 weeks ago. I am just now getting

enough blu-rays where it is getting used alot more.



I really don't like a few things about it.


#1 pop in a blu-ray, watch an hour, stop it and go to the bathroom.

Come back and play the movie again.. FROM THE BEGINNING.

The dang thing does not remember , stop and restarting a movie

is not something you can do with this player.

Yep ya gotta pause it and risk screen burn in.

I absolutely hate this about this player.

Please tell me what players out there remember where ya stopped

if you stop and start a movie.

Granted the panasonic delivers a beautiful picture so if

nothing is as good then I may have to learn to live with this player.


I very often take 3 nights to watch a movie due to fatigue , a common

sympton for us folks who have had traumatic brain injuries.

Or I just get tired of watching ,like tonight. I decided to get on the PC

for a bit, but I am heading back to watch TV shortly.


#2 It takes a solid minute + just to turn the thing on and insert a disc.

This is too long.


I guess I am just spoiled by my trustly old sony dvd player.

It was like $120. You can watch 10 min at a time from 5 different movies.

It remembers where you stopped on all 5 discs.

I suppose I should look into the sony players. Perhaps I will bring a disc in and test

one in the store.



I could well be that I am used to my Sony 5 disc player. That players usability

and the Panasonic's beautiful picture and Id be very happy.




Give me some options for other blu-ray players , PQ and SQ

are still very important id just like a player that is a little more user friendly.



Course Circuit City may not take my BD-30 back because I threw out the box.

I have everything else though and I am pretty sure they ain't gonna give me

a hard time because they know darn well that I am a picky mofo and spent

alot of $$ there in the last few weeks.


----------



## James W. Johnson

Since I love my Sony DVD player, id love to hear how these Sony blu-ray

players are:


BDP-S350

BDP-S300

BDP-S500

BDP-S550


----------



## sharkcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James W. Johnson* /forum/post/14790736
> 
> 
> #1 pop in a blu-ray, watch an hour, stop it and go to the bathroom.
> 
> Come back and play the movie again.. FROM THE BEGINNING.



That's not a player issue. Any disk that does that is going to do that in any player. It's how the disk is authored.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James W. Johnson* /forum/post/14790736
> 
> 
> #2 It takes a solid minute + just to turn the thing on and insert a disc.
> 
> This is too long.



Get a ps3.


----------



## Jacob305

certainly java bluray titles are going to start over at the beginning.. the ones that load up slower.. there are some titles that will remember where they last stop. same with dvds.


Jacob


----------



## Ronan51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James W. Johnson* /forum/post/14790736
> 
> 
> I got my Panasonic BD-30 about 3 weeks ago. I am just now getting
> 
> enough blu-rays where it is getting used alot more.
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't like a few things about it.
> 
> 
> #1 pop in a blu-ray, watch an hour, stop it and go to the bathroom.
> 
> Come back and play the movie again.. FROM THE BEGINNING.
> 
> The dang thing does not remember , stop and restarting a movie
> 
> is not something you can do with this player.
> 
> Yep ya gotta pause it and risk screen burn in.
> 
> I absolutely hate this about this player.
> 
> Please tell me what players out there remember where ya stopped
> 
> if you stop and start a movie.
> 
> Granted the panasonic delivers a beautiful picture so if
> 
> nothing is as good then I may have to learn to live with this player.
> 
> 
> I very often take 3 nights to watch a movie due to fatigue , a common
> 
> sympton for us folks who have had traumatic brain injuries.
> 
> Or I just get tired of watching ,like tonight. I decided to get on the PC
> 
> for a bit, but I am heading back to watch TV shortly.
> 
> 
> #2 It takes a solid minute + just to turn the thing on and insert a disc.
> 
> This is too long.
> 
> 
> I guess I am just spoiled by my trustly old sony dvd player.
> 
> It was like $120. You can watch 10 min at a time from 5 different movies.
> 
> It remembers where you stopped on all 5 discs.
> 
> I suppose I should look into the sony players. Perhaps I will bring a disc in and test
> 
> one in the store.
> 
> 
> 
> I could well be that I am used to my Sony 5 disc player. That players usability
> 
> and the Panasonic's beautiful picture and Id be very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me some options for other blu-ray players , PQ and SQ
> 
> are still very important id just like a player that is a little more user friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> Course Circuit City may not take my BD-30 back because I threw out the box.
> 
> I have everything else though and I am pretty sure they ain't gonna give me
> 
> a hard time because they know darn well that I am a picky mofo and spent
> 
> alot of $$ there in the last few weeks.



I have this player also...and have NOT had any issues at all like you describe. I have stopped a movie (for about 20 minutes) and it picked up where I last left it. Also, Iron Man...a movie described as having long load times took less than 2 minutes from initial power up of unit to actually watching it.

Maybe you have to update your FW?


----------



## Majestyk




> Quote:
> I have this player also...and have NOT had any issues at all like you describe. I have stopped a movie (for about 20 minutes) and it picked up where I last left it.



Well lets not make it seem like his BD30 is defective. How many BD's have you played? Many do not have the ability to play after being stopped.


----------



## rwestley

I have tried several brands of Blu Ray players and they all have the same issue with certain disks. I still feel that the BD30 is one of the best. Panasonic has be great with their firmware updates. The issues are often with the disks and until they develop faster chipsets loading will seem slow to many especially with Java disks.


----------



## James W. Johnson

thanks guys, I am keeping the panasonic, this is my first blu-ray player, I just

have to get used to the format.


Kill Bill V2 was the disc I used last night, I tried changing the settings

and some other stuff. But nothing, simply stop the disc and restarting

it and back the the beginning it goes, just like when you load a new disc in.



Thanks


----------



## caa100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James W. Johnson* /forum/post/14790736
> 
> 
> 
> [snip]
> 
> 
> #1 pop in a blu-ray, watch an hour, stop it and go to the bathroom.
> 
> Come back and play the movie again.. FROM THE BEGINNING.
> 
> The dang thing does not remember , stop and restarting a movie
> 
> is not something you can do with this player.
> 
> 
> [snip]
> 
> 
> 
> #2 It takes a solid minute + just to turn the thing on and insert a disc.
> 
> This is too long.
> 
> 
> [snip]



Par for the course, you will find these issues on many players.

Yet the industry still seems to be surprised that blu-ray has not caught on.










Things will get better....eventually....I hope....


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimmyHDTV* /forum/post/14789295
> 
> 
> Okay, I just got a Samsung HL61A750 TV (hooked to a Pioneer Elite VSX-94TXH receiver), and I wanna BD player now...but every time I read about them, NONE of them do everything right, even now-a-days. Here are the features I'm looking for:
> 
> Great picture quality with BD discs and 1080p/24 (most have no problem here)
> Ability to bitstream all the HD sound formats (again, most have no problem)
> Solid DVD upconversion while maintaining PROPER ASPECT RATIO, making anamorphic content wide and side-boxing 4:3 (apparently, most are not so good here)
> Proper deinterlacing of 1080i (and any interlaced) signals to 1080p (apparently, the Sony S350 isn't good at this, and while I know my TV could do it right, I don't want to have to constantly change the BD player's output settings between watching a movie and watching bonus content, etc.)
> Ability to switch between HD audio and secondary audio (like commentary tracks) easily, again without having to dive into the player's menus to choose between bitstreaming HD sound and non-HD (apparently, this is a common problem with BD players...?)
> Resume play capability, at least for one disc at a time (preferably more than one)
> 
> Are there any reasonably prices players that will do all of the above correctly?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -JimmyHDTV



Sounds great, but it's not about the players doing things "right". You are asking for things that are not within what is defined for Blu-Ray. Items #2 and #5 are mutually exclusive. Since bitstreaming doesn't matter, don't worry about it and you get #5. Also, #6 depends on how the disk is authored. If they use some Blu-Ray features, they give up the resume feature, there's nothing the player can do.


----------



## JimmyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay_Davis* /forum/post/14794174
> 
> 
> Sounds great, but it's not about the players doing things "right". You are asking for things that are not within what is defined for Blu-Ray. Items #2 and #5 are mutually exclusive. Since bitstreaming doesn't matter, don't worry about it and you get #5. Also, #6 depends on how the disk is authored. If they use some Blu-Ray features, they give up the resume feature, there's nothing the player can do.



How is being able to bitstream, and being able to switch to between audio formats without shutting off bitstreaming, mutually exclusive? You can't get #5 issues without #2 I suppose, but that doesn't make them exclusive of each other.


----------



## JimmyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimmyHDTV* /forum/post/14789295
> 
> 
> Okay, I just got a Samsung HL61A750 TV (hooked to a Pioneer Elite VSX-94TXH receiver), and I wanna BD player now...but every time I read about them, NONE of them do everything right, even now-a-days. Here are the features I'm looking for:
> 
> Great picture quality with BD discs and 1080p/24 (most have no problem here)
> Ability to bitstream all the HD sound formats (again, most have no problem)
> Solid DVD upconversion while maintaining PROPER ASPECT RATIO, making anamorphic content wide and side-boxing 4:3 (apparently, most are not so good here)
> Proper deinterlacing of 1080i (and any interlaced) signals to 1080p (apparently, the Sony S350 isn't good at this, and while I know my TV could do it right, I don't want to have to constantly change the BD player's output settings between watching a movie and watching bonus content, etc.)
> Ability to switch between HD audio and secondary audio (like commentary tracks) easily, again without having to dive into the player's menus to choose between bitstreaming HD sound and non-HD (apparently, this is a common problem with BD players...?)
> Resume play capability, at least for one disc at a time (preferably more than one)
> 
> Are there any reasonably prices players that will do all of the above correctly?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -JimmyHDTV



I'd like to add to #3: the ability to zoom non-anamorphic content before upscaling (my Sammy doesn't allow zoom from a 1080p HDMI signal).


----------



## caa100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimmyHDTV* /forum/post/14795428
> 
> 
> I'd like to add to #3: the ability to zoom non-anamorphic content before upscaling (my Sammy doesn't allow zoom from a 1080p HDMI signal).



And even if you TV would do it, that would cut off subtitles.


I'm surprised at the number of players that don't do this.


----------



## chevydiddy

guys need help s350 or 1500 from amazon for that 50 dollar credit deal i have a ps3 but i want a stand alone...?


----------



## RonH54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4ta23* /forum/post/14778504
> 
> 
> I would say that is you have a next gen reciever that has decoding of all new HD sound the best bang for the buck is definetly the SOny BDP-S350. I have this and I think it is better than my PS3 for sure, plus it bit streams all HD sound to my reciever to let my reciever do what I paid for it to do. I have an Onkyo 805. If you need a BP that decodes all the HD sound I would wait for the 550 to come out as it decodes and bit streams from what I am hearing.



I am just getting ready to go "purple". I have the XA2 for my HD-DVDs and upconversion and have been waiting for a 2.0 Blu-Ray at decent price. Since I am using my Pioneer Elite 94 Receiver for all my audio decoding I am looking hard at the S350. I have been trying to figure out if I should get the S550 or some other player instead but I can't see any if I am letting my receiver do all the work. I would like to hear any opinions if there might be a better way to go.


Thanks


----------



## RXV-1200

Hi there. Just found the site, and it seems like the right place to ask so....I just picked up a BDPS350. Awesome machine. However I just found the oppurtunity to get the BDPS500 for $20.00 cheaper. Now I've seen the 500 retail as high as $500.00 +. Is it something I should consider and take the 350 back for an exchange?


----------



## rlsmith

The 500 is the older step-up model. It was a nice machine at the time but the 350 is overall better today IMHO.


The 350 has: BD-Plus, BD-Live, and bitstream of hd audio formats. The 500 lacks these things. The 350 is also a lot faster.


If I owned the 500 I would certainly keep it, but I think the 350 is a better bet today.


If you can get the 500 at a really attractive price then it might be worth it but $20 less just isn't enough.


----------



## nikkib080

I have no idea what to get. I have a few options:the PS3, Dmp-bd30, bdp-s350, or the samsung 1500. I want the best picture quality. I just bought the LN52A850 and want the best picture I can get.


----------



## JimmyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RonH54* /forum/post/14798506
> 
> 
> I am just getting ready to go "purple". I have the XA2 for my HD-DVDs and upconversion and have been waiting for a 2.0 Blu-Ray at decent price. Since I am using my Pioneer Elite 94 Receiver for all my audio decoding I am looking hard at the S350. I have been trying to figure out if I should get the S550 or some other player instead but I can't see any if I am letting my receiver do all the work. I would like to hear any opinions if there might be a better way to go.



The S350 looks attractive to me as well (I have the same receiver), except for the fact that it does not deinterlace 1080i signals properly. Does anyone know if the S550 DOES? Or does it work the same way as the S350 for video?


----------



## WRX_Rocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay_Davis* /forum/post/14769718
> 
> 
> You just have to love people like you. Anyone who counters what you say must be biased or doesn't think other people can have opinions when it is YOU doing exactly that and the first thing you do is attack and abuse them. It's not about the facts it about you talking.
> 
> 
> This is not about the PS3 being the "end all", it is about you constantly going on about all the nonsense you are doing, including abusing return policies, and posting BAD information. Here's a fact: there's no problem at all with PS3 decoding audio and no problem at all with the Onkyo's handling it. If you don't want a PS3 because it doesn't have an IR remote, great. But stop posting that there's a problem with the audio BECAUSE THERE ISN'T.



Hmmm, who cast the first stone?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay_Davis* /forum/post/14754254
> 
> 
> If you had spent half the time you've spent with all these players on figuring out exactly what's not set right on your receiver that's changing the PS3's sound, you'd already be happy.



It appears that anyone NOT wanting, or liking the PS3, is an enemy to you, and is stupid, and cannot setup their own HT? That the reason the PS3 is not for them is because they can't setup a system right????


And so now all my posts are nonsense, and bad information, and because after reading all the woes others have had, that I am now ANTI-Onkyo (just read the NR1000 thread to see how well Onky treats the owners of what used to be their $$$$$$ flagship AVR, not just us peons with the now outdated xx5 series!!!!), everything I say and do is bad information? And then you toss in that I am abusing return policies? Every player I bought, I had fully intended to keep when I first bought them, sir. But as I AM spending my OWN hard earned money, I do have a right to keep what I will use, and return what does not work for me - why else would BB tout how they want to keep their customer pleased? And considering what I HAVE bought through the many years I have been on earth from both BB and CC, these few returns are mere peanuts that they have had no issues with, and even ask MY advice on these and other items, which they in turn can relate to other customers. I know these people at my local BB and CC. If I WERE abusing the return policy, they would tell me. I sure hope you don't live in a glass house!


Now in regards to the PS3 in question, the PS3 only has (had now in certain cases) four things over a stand alone player:


1) it has the fastest load times - to some it matters, but PQ and AQ is more important to me. And besides, a lot of the newer players are now close to matching that, and perhaps soon passing that. And I always seem to find it amusing how reviewers seem to make such a big hoopla out of that, so much so at times, that they will rate the PS3 over other players just because it loads faster, and ignore the other features in their ratings . . . .
_Player XYZ has Reon HQV and does excellent DVD upscalling and passes all PQ tests we threw at it with flying colors, has all sound formats. has 7.1 analog outputs, buys you drinks and washes your dishes for you - but OH!!! The PS3 loads 10 seconds faster, so WE CHOSE THE PS3 AS TOP PIC!_ DUH???


2) it plays games too - but some prefer the XBox 360 to the PS3, but that is a another argument, and has been for years.
_(NOTE: XBox 360 is soon to also have NetFlix on it for GOLD members, so no need to get the LG BD300 if you already have another BD player and a 360)_


3) LPCM - for those with older HDMI 1.0, 1.1, or 1.2, then this would be a great player for them, though the new Pany BD55 and Sony S550 can now have those honors as well. But for those with even older receivers that have analog only, then it is their bane if they want DD THD or DTS HDMA.


4) price - but now that is a MOOT point (_thank you Daver J for pointing this out_







) and no longer a flag to wave, as there are new players coming in at under $300 now.


So now, is that all nonsense and bad information? Or am I correct?


----------



## DaverJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRX_Rocky* /forum/post/14803169
> 
> 
> 
> 4) price - but now that is a *MUTE* point and no longer a flag to wave, as there are new players coming in at under $300 now.
> 
> 
> So now, is that all nonsense and bad information? Or am I correct?



You are incorrect... the term is "_MOOT_" point.







j/k


----------



## cy011

So, is the ps3 or the s350 a better player? If there is nothing missing from using a ps3 to get blu-ray play back I may just get a ps3... Can anyone offer some advice?


----------



## DaverJ

So it looks like this shopping season we have 3 choices of sub-$250 Blu-Ray players:


Sony BDP-S300

Sony BDP-S350

Samsung BD-P1500

(and the Panasonic DMP-BD35K is around $300)


Is there a consensus as to which of these would be the best pick?


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimmyHDTV* /forum/post/14795277
> 
> 
> How is being able to bitstream, and being able to switch to between audio formats without shutting off bitstreaming, mutually exclusive? You can't get #5 issues without #2 I suppose, but that doesn't make them exclusive of each other.



Secondary audio tracks need to be mixed into the original audio stream. In order for the player to do this, it has to decode the original stream (and the secondary stream). Thus, if you want your secondary audio stream you can't have the player send bitstreams.


----------



## JimmyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay_Davis* /forum/post/14811107
> 
> 
> Secondary audio tracks need to be mixed into the original audio stream. In order for the player to do this, it has to decode the original stream (and the secondary stream). Thus, if you want your secondary audio stream you can't have the player send bitstreams.



Wow, that's terrible. Why can't they just play a different audio track like DVD does? I can't listen to more than one thing at a time anyway.


Do any players have an easy way to switch between bitstream and mixing like this so you don't have to go through layers of menus to switch back and forth? The more I find out about Blu-ray, the more it seems as if many features have been messed up or not done as well as DVD does, and how they just tossed away many of the lessons learned from DVD for the last 10 years. Very disappointing.


----------



## nosferatu2xlc

how does the pioneer 51fd compere to a denon-2500BTCI with picture quality, and load times .


----------



## Dalat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlsmith* /forum/post/14799349
> 
> 
> The 500 is the older step-up model. It was a nice machine at the time but the 350 is overall better today IMHO.
> 
> 
> The 350 has: BD-Plus, BD-Live, and *bitstream of hd audio formats*. The 500 lacks these things. The 350 is also a lot faster.
> 
> 
> If I owned the 500 I would certainly keep it, but I think the 350 is a better bet today.
> 
> 
> If you can get the 500 at a really attractive price then it might be worth it but $20 less just isn't enough.



From the Sony website, the 350 bitstreams True HD, and DTS HD, but NOT DTS HD-MA. As for the benefit or lack of it with regards to bitstreaming vs. internal decoding, I don't care either way, cuz the SQ should be the same. I'm just adding this as a FYI.


----------



## atl001

Hi Folks,

I am quite happy with my Marantz 8200 (with 8300 firmware upgrade) receiver. I have 6.1 speakers hooked up, LeftFront, Center, Right Front, Left Surround, Right Surround and 1 Rear Surround, + Subwoofer. I have a Pioneer Elite Pro1130HD plasma tv. I am interested in upgrading to Bluray.


I'd like to take advantage of the new audio available from BluRay.


From what I have read, there is no way for me to use a toslink connection to my receiver and get the advantage of the new surround formats available with bluray. Is this correct, or can I decode them in a Bluray player, and pass them to the receiver via toslink as multiple channels of PCM?


Assuming this is not possible, I can use the 7.1 analog inputs on my receiver. Assuming I want a reasonably priced (

With one of these players, hooked up with 7.1 analog, will I be able to take advantage of Dolby TrueHD and the DTS equivalent?


Will I be able to configure the outputs of the player to take advantage of my 6.1 speaker setup? Will I lose most or all of the benefit of Dolby True HD or DTS MA if I don't have a full 7.1 speaker setup?


Given that I can buy a BDP-X1 or S350 for about $150 less, is Dolby True HD and DTS-MA worth $150?


Thanks Much,

Drew


----------



## gte747e

Thanks. I was unaware that the 350 does not bitstream DTS HD-MA. That is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## 6SpeedTA95

Guys my setup is a Yamaha V1700 handling the sound/amp duties to my speakers. My TV is a pioneer 5080HD. I am wondering since none of this equipment is state of the art, which bluray player I should purchase? All four are within my budget. But of course less spent on the player is more spent on the movies.


The Sony S350, the Sony S550 or the Panasonic BD35 or the Panasonic BD55. Any suggestions and your reasoning would be much appreciated. The player will also double as a CD player and upconversion is of moderate importance. I don't see myself using the 7.1CH annalog out...maybe 2 channel stereo...but that would be it as far as analog sound goes.


Thoughts? Suggestions? Recommendations?


----------



## mrdenn1s

Sammy 1500....if you have a decent amp that can decode HD Audio, then it does everything, inc full bitsream.


----------



## quicksilver02

I'm not as knowledgeable as others on here about all of this, but I can likely answer some of your questions as I'm in a similar situation as you. I have a really nice older pre/pro that I don't want to upgrade, but I'm picky about audio and want to take advantage of TrueHD and DTS-HD MA.


I just pre-ordered a Panasonic BD55 today. The main reason is that this unit has 7.1 analog audio outputs. My understanding is that PCM over toslink is only capable of two channels. You need to use either HDMI or the analog outs to send the decoded audio using these codecs.


My understanding is also that there are very few 7.1 encoded discs, so you won't be missing out on the advantages of the lossless codecs with your 6.1 system. It's up to you if these codecs are worth the extra $150. It also matters how good your audio equipment is. I know that Nine Inch Nails' "Beside You in Time" in TrueHD sounds very, very nice using the analog outs on my HD-A1 with Krell power amps and Definitive speakers.


----------



## Nick P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dalat* /forum/post/14812762
> 
> 
> From the Sony website, the 350 bitstreams True HD, and DTS HD, but NOT DTS HD-MA.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/14812875
> 
> 
> Thanks. I was unaware that the 350 does not bitstream DTS HD-MA. That is a deal breaker for me.



In Kris Deering's review in Home Theater Mag he confirms that the S350 does bitstream DTS-HD Master Audio.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atl001* /forum/post/14812817
> 
> 
> From what I have read, there is no way for me to use a toslink connection to my receiver and get the advantage of the new surround formats available with bluray. Is this correct, or can I decode them in a Bluray player, and pass them to the receiver via toslink as multiple channels of PCM?



Toslink is limited to two channels of PCM and legacy DD/DTS. You need HDMI or multichannel analog for lossless.



> Quote:
> I seem to have two choices, the the Sony BDP-S550 for $400, or wait for the Panasonic BD55 for $400. Am I missing any options?



Those are the choices. btw, it is not absolutely certain that the S550 decodes dts-MA over analog. But, the answer should be known with certainty soon now that the first units are shipping.



> Quote:
> With one of these players, hooked up with 7.1 analog, will I be able to take advantage of Dolby TrueHD and the DTS equivalent?



Yes. 7.1 is not necessary. Lossless is about the quality of the audio, not the number of channels. Very few movies are mixed in 7.1.



> Quote:
> Will I be able to configure the outputs of the player to take advantage of my 6.1 speaker setup? Will I lose most or all of the benefit of Dolby True HD or DTS MA if I don't have a full 7.1 speaker setup?



Again, lossless is not about extra channels, although TrueHD and dts-MA do support the extra rears. Configuring them varies from player to player.



> Quote:
> Given that I can buy a BDP-X1 or S350 for about $150 less, is Dolby True HD and DTS-MA worth $150?



Only you can answer that question.


----------



## Richard dvd

i dont want 2 pay an arm and leg 4 a blu-ray player wants the best price 4 1


----------



## aark1996

OK


----------



## Pugnax555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Richard dvd* /forum/post/14815418
> 
> 
> i dont want 2 pay an arm and leg 4 a blu-ray player wants the best price 4 1



For starters, if you learn to spell out words and write/speak in coherent sentences, you can probably get a better job that actually pays something.


As for the low-end Blu-ray market, you're looking at between $200-300 for the Sony 300 or 350, the various Funai players (Insignia, Magnavox, Sylvania, etc), Samsung 1500, etc. Video-wise, they're generally considered comparable. The major differences (aside from profile level) come in the audio department. At this point, most can bitstream the advanced codecs, while only the higher end offer internal decoding. Read through the last few pages of this thread for pricing and more info on specifics (or see the specific player threads).


----------



## atl001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/14814707
> 
> 
> Toslink is limited to two channels of PCM and legacy DD/DTS. You need HDMI or multichannel analog for lossless.



Is the only difference between the DD I have and DDTHD only the fact that DDTHD is lossless? When a toslink connection is used, is the DDTHD compressed, but otherwise unchanged, or is the DD output over toslink a completely different, somehow inferior sound track?


Where does this limitation come from? I read in another thread (Sorry, I don't have the reference, I've read hundreds of posts on this) That someone was getting 5.1 over toslink when he had Dolby True HD selected on his Sony S350. According to the manual for my 8200, my receiver can receive 5.1 channels of PCM over toslink.


Is is something that could have been or might be, fixed by a firmware upgrade? Or, is it limited by DRM?


Thanks for your feedback,

Drew


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atl001* /forum/post/14816017
> 
> 
> Where does this limitation come from? I read in another thread (Sorry, I don't have the reference, I've read hundreds of posts on this) That someone was getting 5.1 over toslink when he had Dolby True HD selected on his Sony S350.



He's getting the "companion" DD 5.1 track, not the TrueHD one. If you select dts-MA, you will get the DTS core over optical.



> Quote:
> According to the manual, My receiver can receive 5.1 channels of PCM over toslink.



Double check that in you manual. I suppose it's possible that your AVR could receive more than two channels. But, no one can send more than two. Encoded DD and DTS, yes. DD+ and up, no. Stereo PCM, yes. Multichannel PCM, no.



> Quote:
> Is is something that could have been or might be, fixed by a firmware upgrade? Or, is it limited by DRM?



It's not physical. It's the way the S/PDIF proptocol was written and I believe it's copy protection.


----------



## aark1996

Anyone? ps3 or sony 550.


----------



## Dalat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nick P* /forum/post/14814364
> 
> 
> In Kris Deering's review in Home Theater Mag he confirms that the S350 does bitstream DTS-HD Master Audio.



Hmmm, so is the info wrong on Sony's website? Or the reviewer wrong?

http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...52921665368427 


The S550 DOES bitstream DTS-HD MA, however.


----------



## SRR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dalat* /forum/post/14817278
> 
> 
> Hmmm, so is the info wrong on Sony's website? Or the reviewer wrong?
> 
> http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...52921665368427
> 
> 
> The S550 DOES bitstream DTS-HD MA, however.



The 550 decodes and bitstreams MA.


But the 350 just bitstreams it.


----------



## Dalat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRR* /forum/post/14817565
> 
> 
> The 550 decodes and bitstreams MA.
> 
> 
> But the 350 just bitstreams it.



Oh I see.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## DaverJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRR* /forum/post/14817565
> 
> 
> The 550 decodes and bitstreams MA.
> 
> 
> But the 350 just bitstreams it.



Beside Sony's S550, which of the current Blu-Ray players decode and output via analog?


----------



## Nick P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaverJ* /forum/post/14817878
> 
> 
> Beside Sony's S550, which of the current Blu-Ray players decode and output via analog?



The new Pioneers do. BDP-51FD and BDP-05FD. I think they're still waiting on a firmware update for DTS-HD MA though.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aark1996* /forum/post/14817102
> 
> 
> Anyone? ps3 or sony 550.



If you have at least HDMI 1.1 capability in your AVR for audio then get the PS3.


If you don't and need analog outputs then s550.


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimmyHDTV* /forum/post/14811741
> 
> 
> Wow, that's terrible. Why can't they just play a different audio track like DVD does? I can't listen to more than one thing at a time anyway.
> 
> 
> Do any players have an easy way to switch between bitstream and mixing like this so you don't have to go through layers of menus to switch back and forth? The more I find out about Blu-ray, the more it seems as if many features have been messed up or not done as well as DVD does, and how they just tossed away many of the lessons learned from DVD for the last 10 years. Very disappointing.



Why is that terrible? It actually makes a lot of sense. If I have a main audio track or multiple main audio tracks and multiple secondary audio tracks, why should you have to go through the effort, not no mention waste all the space to try to record every possible combination of tracks ahead of time? It just mixes what you have selected on the fly.


It's not messed up and DVD doesn't have the feature at all so I don't know how you can say it doesn't do it as well. Just set the player to decode the audio and just sit back and enjoy it.


----------



## bori

I am looking to buy a blu ray player. Its between the LG BD300 and the Panny BD35. Which one would be the better buy. Up-conversion of DVDs is very important to me and I want bit-streaming of all codecs. I don't care about a player that can decode. Help me out guys on my decision.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori* /forum/post/14821448
> 
> 
> I am looking to buy a blu ray player. Its between the LG BD300 and the Panny BD35. Which one would be the better buy. Up-conversion of DVDs is very important to me and I want bit-streaming of all codecs. I don't care about a player that can decode. Help me out guys on my decision.



Anyone?


----------



## nate358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaverJ* /forum/post/14817878
> 
> 
> Beside Sony's S550, which of the current Blu-Ray players decode and output via analog?



panasonic 55 does it.


----------



## Roscoe

New guy here (well, old member but been away for a while)


Too many entries to read them all (sorry), but had in my mind to get a PS3 as my BD player but heard too many complaints about the fan noise, and I'm not a gamer so I've decided to reopen my search.


Currently have a older DVI 720p Sammy. Also have an older pre-HDMI Denon receiver. Both will be upgraded eventually but the receiver is probably more critical at the moment.


My hearing is shot from 20+ years in the military, so I can't tell super audio from adequate audio (I can identify bad audio however). So the alphabet soup of audio (Bit stream HD-MA, etc...) just isn't worth banging my head against.


That said, looking for a low cost BD player that has good picture and is easy to use (wife-proof). Hate buggy devices more than anything, looking for stable.


Thoughts?


Thanks!


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roscoe* /forum/post/14822099
> 
> 
> New guy here (well, old member but been away for a while)
> 
> 
> Too many entries to read them all (sorry), but had in my mind to get a PS3 as my BD player but heard too many complaints about the fan noise, and I'm not a gamer so I've decided to reopen my search.
> 
> 
> Currently have a older DVI 720p Sammy. Also have an older pre-HDMI Denon receiver. Both will be upgraded eventually but the receiver is probably more critical at the moment.
> 
> 
> My hearing is shot from 20+ years in the military, so I can't tell super audio from adequate audio (I can identify bad audio however). So the alphabet soup of audio (Bit stream HD-MA, etc...) just isn't worth banging my head against.
> 
> 
> That said, looking for a low cost BD player that has good picture and is easy to use (wife-proof). Hate buggy devices more than anything, looking for stable.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Newer version of the PS3 is not noisy at all. It's also the fastest BD player out there for loading times, menus, special features, etc.


Personally my 2nd choice after that would be the Sony S350 which can now be had for ~$250.


----------



## kclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaverJ* /forum/post/14817878
> 
> 
> Beside Sony's S550, which of the current Blu-Ray players decode and output via analog?



I see this question popping up alot, have you seen this?
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1050507


----------



## DaverJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kclark* /forum/post/14822649
> 
> 
> I see this question popping up alot, have you seen this?
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1050507



Awesome chart... missed the sticky.







Exactly what I was looking for -- thanks!


----------



## ratbones

Friend of mines has a Samsung 1500 for sale under $200. I was ready to buy a PS3 so is the Samsung any good?


----------



## bibo01

I am looking for a BR player with the ability to stream from a media server (not from a local USB hard drive) - I have a NAS compliant with UPnP Media Server.

Audio features are not so important. My main concern is to be able to play SD and BR discs over the network.

The PS3 can stream over LAN (at least some) but I would prefer a stand alone player. Also Pioneer BDP-95FD can do it (at least on paper), but at $999 it is a bit pricey.

Any other available model?

Thanks for your help


----------



## netjazz

Confused on what I need for the following set-up.


Currently have a two speaker 25 year old stereo set-up with really fine sounding large JSL speakers fed by a MacIntosh smooth sounding Amp/Pre-amp.

Not able to add a sub-woofer or other speakers to the Mac,no outputs for them, but want the best possible sound and simulated surround sound from the 2 speakers also.


I guess it would be good to have the future ability to add multi channel sound if I ever did get a new home theater receiver/amp in the future, but no plans for that right now.

Have a 52WL135 new Sony HD TV that gets a super sharp picture so need a really good Bluray player with the capability of upscaling my current SD DVD diisc's to almost HD quality and of course the best possible Bluray PQ for the new Bluray disc as well.

Would also like a photo-slot to easily show HD digital photo's

Want someting in the $400 range from the new Bluray players about to be released this month.

Have no need to add computer to either player or TV

Any ideas which player will best fit these needs?


----------



## 17seconds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaverJ* /forum/post/14822862
> 
> 
> Awesome chart... missed the sticky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I was looking for -- thanks!



except it's really out of date. the s550 info is false.


----------



## DaverJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *17seconds* /forum/post/14828279
> 
> 
> except it's really out of date. the s550 info is false.



Which part is false? Sorry if this is discussed and I'm not caught up. I'm thinking about getting either the Sony S550 or a Panny BD55K for Christmas.


----------



## substance12

can someone explain the PIP secondary audio to me? I'm only familiar with DVD commentary where you specifically have to select it in the menus. is PIP secondary audio always integrated into the primary audio stream?


I asked this in another thread but haven't gotten a response. the sony 350 has a mix mode where it will mix the secondary with the primary audio. i'm assuming this means "no hd audio" aka no bitstream (on dts-hd). which is fine because I don't see a whole lot of benefit having hd audio codecs when watching a commentary... but if i'm just watching the movie will I get bitstream even if i select mix mode?


----------



## Bob Pariseau

PIP secondary audio is a separate audio track that is read off the disc in parallel with whatever primary audio track you have selected.


Mixing (which has to happen in the player) combines the two tracks and sends the combo to your receiver. Since mixing has to happen in the player, decoding of the primary audio track ALSO has to happen in the player (i.e., you can't mix until after you decode). If your player can't decode a "lossess" track that you've selected as the primary track, then it automatically switches to using the lossy "core" or "associated" track instead -- something it CAN decode.


Typically the PIP secondary audio will come and go as the movie plays. During silent portions of the secondary audio you will hear just the primary track. The ability to hear the full quality, "lossless" primary track during such scenes is supported in the Blu-Ray spec if the player actually implements mixing that way. However some players ALWAYS play the lower quality primary track when mixing is enabled. This is a feature quality difference between players.


This is all new for Blu-Ray. There is nothing like it in standard DVDs. It is part of Blu-Ray Player Profile 1.1 which is marketed under the name "Bonus View". But as just stated, there is room for companies to make individual, Bonus View capable players that are better or worse -- primarily around whether they can, and will, decode "lossless" audio when Bonus View is in use.


Many current Blu-Ray discs also include traditional commentary tracks of the type you are familiar with -- where the commentary track is an entirely separate and independent track on the disc, just like an alternate language track, and no audio mixing is happening.

--Bob


----------



## substance12

@Bob,

thanks for the reply. I'm still confused (sorry). if I'm watching a movie with DTS-HD on a sony 350 (which does not decode DTSHD) and I'm just watching the movie (not the PIP) and my player is in mixed mode... will the player bitstream to my AVR?


From what you've said I'm interpreting that the secondary audio is there regardless and that mixed mode will always mix the 2 audio streams regardless if I'm watching commentary or not.


----------



## C64

I need some help.I'm in the market for a Blu-ray player.I can't make up my mind between PS3 or LG lg bd300.I have Netflix and i heard PS3 will be offering that feature.I'm a casual gamer and i want the latest features,but picture quality Is my main concern.Is there any picture quality difference between ps3 and stand alone blu-ray players?So what would be my best bet?


----------



## Bob Pariseau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *substance12* /forum/post/14833370
> 
> 
> @Bob,
> 
> thanks for the reply. I'm still confused (sorry). if I'm watching a movie with DTS-HD on a sony 350 (which does not decode DTSHD) and I'm just watching the movie (not the PIP) and my player is in mixed mode... will the player bitstream to my AVR?
> 
> 
> From what you've said I'm interpreting that the secondary audio is there regardless and that mixed mode will always mix the 2 audio streams regardless if I'm watching commentary or not.



I don't know what your 350 does. What it SHOULD do is simply ignore the secondary audio since you haven't activated the PIP content, and just send out the DTS-HD MA bitstream as usual.


The Denon 3800, on the other hand, switches from using the lossless track to using a lossy track if mixing is enabled, even if you have not actually activated the PIP content using the disc's menus. So no mixing is actually happening but you still get only the lower quality primary track. Pretty silly, but there it is.


Now if you activate the secondary audio content from that disc, your 350 will have no choice but to switch to a track it CAN decode for the primary audio -- probably the "core" lossy DTS track embedded in the lossless DTS-HD MA track.

--Bob


----------



## substance12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Pariseau* /forum/post/14833760
> 
> 
> I don't know what your 350 does. What it SHOULD do is simply ignore the secondary audio since you haven't activated the PIP content, and just send out the DTS-HD MA bitstream as usual.
> 
> 
> The Denon 3800, on the other hand, switches from using the lossless track to using a lossy track if mixing is enabled, even if you have not actually activated the PIP content using the disc's menus. So no mixing is actually happening but you still get only the lower quality primary track. Pretty silly, but there it is.
> 
> 
> Now if you activate the secondary audio content from that disc, your 350 will have no choice but to switch to a track it CAN decode for the primary audio -- probably the "core" lossy DTS track embedded in the lossless DTS-HD MA track.
> 
> --Bob



well I don't have the 350, which is why I'm asking







I guess it's not a straight simple answer. what you've said has been informative though.


----------



## Bob Pariseau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *substance12* /forum/post/14833800
> 
> 
> well I don't have the 350, which is why I'm asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's not a straight simple answer. what you've said has been informative though.



Ah! OK, your best bet is to ask in the S350 thread then.


This stuff is all new enough that the manufacturers are still trying figure out what they can get away with (shoddy or inconvenient implementations) or what they can use to marketing advantage (claiming a better implementation than some other player). There is a high probability that players will come with unanticipated factory installed gotchas in these new features -- much like the thing I just mentioned for the Denon 3800.

--Bob


----------



## nfc2469

I am looking for some help here. I am looking to get in to blu ray but i dont know what to buy? I have a receiver that will not decode blu ray through hdmi. I was told that the only way to get true losseless audio is thru lpcm . Blu ray has to decode everthing and send pcm thru hdmi to receiver then to tv. Looking for a player to do this maybe 2.0 so that i can update firmware

budget 400 ish


----------



## corp miler

I'm interested in a way to quickly view raw AVCHD video shot from my HF100 as well as having a Bluray player (post editing). Panasonic seems to be the only one with the ability to do so... but you can do the same with a PS3.


So why buy a Panasonic DMP-BD30 when I could get a PS3 for the same AND have the ability to store files on its hard drive?


Also, will the Panasonic upscale 720p videos to 1080i via component? I have an older 1080i HDTV. Until recently the PS3 would downscale 720p content to 480p for people in my situation (I read there's been a firmware update to support upscaling). I'd hate to buy a Panasonic DMP-BD30 only to find out my 720p DVDs would be shown at 480p!


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corp miler* /forum/post/14838244
> 
> 
> I'm interested in a way to quickly view raw AVCHD video shot from my HF100 as well as having a Bluray player (post editing). Panasonic seems to be the only one with the ability to do so... but you can do the same with a PS3.
> 
> 
> So why buy a Panasonic DMP-BD30 when I could get a PS3 for the same AND have the ability to store files on its hard drive?
> 
> 
> Also, will the Panasonic upscale 720p videos to 1080i via component? I have an older 1080i HDTV. Until recently the PS3 would downscale 720p content to 480p for people in my situation (I read there's been a firmware update to support upscaling). I'd hate to buy a Panasonic DMP-BD30 only to find out my 720p DVDs would be shown at 480p!



720p DVD's are not something I've had experience with. I've had upscaling on all 480p dvd's to 1080p with no problems to-date on my ps3, but I doubt that answers anything for you.


Panny bd30 offers you the ability to stream Dolby-TrueHD and DTS-HD-MA to your AVR, the PS3 decodes and sends it as PCM. I don't think most people (like 99.99999%) can hear the difference, but some people want to see "DTS-HD-MA" light-up on their AVR. IR instead of BT remote control would be another reason have been an issue for those with universal remotes. (though there is a solution for that as well)


-Splints


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfc2469* /forum/post/14835340
> 
> 
> I am looking for some help here. I am looking to get in to blu ray but i dont know what to buy? I have a receiver that will not decode blu ray through hdmi. I was told that the only way to get true losseless audio is thru lpcm . Blu ray has to decode everthing and send pcm thru hdmi to receiver then to tv. Looking for a player to do this maybe 2.0 so that i can update firmware
> 
> budget 400 ish



PS3 is the easiest solution. Otherwise Profile 2.0 will probably cost more than that. The Panny BD-50 would be my second preference, but out of your budget. PQ on BD's is perfect on both from what I've seen.


-Splints


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfc2469* /forum/post/14835340
> 
> 
> I am looking for some help here. I am looking to get in to blu ray but i dont know what to buy? I have a receiver that will not decode blu ray through hdmi. I was told that the only way to get true losseless audio is thru lpcm . Blu ray has to decode everthing and send pcm thru hdmi to receiver then to tv. Looking for a player to do this maybe 2.0 so that i can update firmware
> 
> budget 400 ish



your othe roption is to use analog outs--unfortunately there are not any "affordable (


----------



## zasgard

Hi all!


I'm a complete NOOB when it comes to Blu-Ray (well, I'm doing research and I'm geting better), but I have a question as to what player might suit my needs the best.


First, here is my Home Theatre system...

http://www2.panasonic.com/consumer-e...del.SC-PT954.S 



My main concern is picture quality first and second is audio quality. I have over 300 standard DVD's and it's important that the Blu-Ray player I get can upconvert and give me a good overall PQ on my DVD's.


I think I have to go optical from the Blu-Ray player to the HT system for the audio, if I'm not mistaken.


So, with the current HT system, which of the 3 Blu-Ray players would you recommend?


1)Panansonic DMP-30 ($280 at Costco)

2)Panasonic DMP-35

3)Sony BDP-350


Costco has a Sony Model BDP-BX1 which is a Costco only BDP-350 ??? I think...not 100% about this, but it's supposed to be a scaled down 350 (missing some features, but nothing major from what little I heard).


I appreciate any advice and opinions.


----------



## allargon

If you're not getting a PS3 and don't need good upconverting, get the Panny DMP-BD35.


The Sony BDP-350 won't transcode high res audio to DTS.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allargon* /forum/post/14841204
> 
> 
> The Sony BDP-350 won't transcode high res audio to DTS.



Doesn't matter because he doesn't have multichannel inputs, so the 350 is still on the table.


----------



## SRR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zasgard* /forum/post/14841136
> 
> 
> 3)Sony BDP-350
> 
> 
> Costco has a Sony Model BDP-BX1 which is a Costco only BDP-350 ??? I think...not 100% about this, but it's supposed to be a scaled down 350 (missing some features, but nothing major from what little I heard).
> 
> 
> I appreciate any advice and opinions.



The BDP-350 and the BDP-BX1 ARE THE SAME. The BX1 comes with a back lit remote and a HDMI cable, get the BX1 over the 350 if you can/want to, just for the remote. Other then that they are the same machine.


----------



## zasgard

Is the Sony 350 that much better than the Panny 35?


Thanks!


----------



## elezzar

How's the Magnavox for a second player ? Just looking a cheap but reliable player for the bedroom. Is this player any good ? How fast it is loading java heavy discs ?


----------



## JJ7

Apparently HD DVD isn't completely dead- the folks who broke into my house last week thought my two players (and a selection of discs) were worth stealing. But my insurance adjuster helpfully pointed out that I should look at a blu-ray player given my replacement coverage. So could the knowledgeable folks here please offer suggestions on blu-ray equivalents to the HD-A2/HD-A3? I guess the comparison here would be to look for comparable features.


The next question is, what players are really worth having? Last time I looked at blu-ray it still seemed like PS3 was the way to go; but perhaps newer standalone players are now quite good?


Thanks for any assistance... I'm trying to look on the bright side of this situation and move on to the blu-ray format. Plus the wife will cut me a lot of slack on this, especially since she'll be shopping for jewelry at the same time


----------



## shawnmos

Mod edit: No price talk please. Price/deal discussion needs to be limited to the deals sticky thread. Thanks


----------



## AEW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *masonaries* /forum/post/14647305
> 
> 
> I'd like an OPPO BD player but I think it will be at least $500 maybe more.



Thanks, did you have a cheaper unit in mind then?

I doubt I'll buy many BluRay, but we do have quite a few standard DVD's we've picked up over the years and would like the best of both worlds, least wises in a cheaper player.

Maybe the 350 is what we'll end up gietting afterall.


Al


----------



## AEW

""""

Or help a guy to help convince his wife he needs to upgrade

""""

Ain't that the truth, especially when you have to many hobbies all ready..











OK, if the Oppo BD player is going to be about $500 and its a unknown so far, I'm looking for a alternative, didn't do a search as after 70 some pages of this topic this old guy is confused enough, but I do have one in mind, that's the Sony 350...but...


I really don't understand what half of the new features these units have do or if I need them, so maybe some of you would help please?


The system I have is pretty basic compared to most of yours, and I'm wondering if the Sony will take care of the few things we need.


We watch mostly standard DVD's and will probably pick up a few BluRay DVDs as they go on sale, just looking for the best picture and sound quality I can get with the system I have, is the Sony S350 a unit that should do this?

Or is there a better choice in the same price range for what we need?

Also I'm betting even the wife will notice the improvement right?









TIA


I have:

Hitachi 50V500A 50" RPLCD TV

Sony DVP-NC650V DVD player (non Prog scan)

Yammie RV 1400 Receiver

JBL S-38 5 speaker system

SVS PB12 sub


Also running Comcast cable fwiw

Once again, thanks for a informative forum.


Al


----------



## chevydiddy

Whats the main diffrence between the 1500 and the 350?


----------



## JJ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shawnmos* /forum/post/14843937
> 
> 
> The Samsung BD-P1500 is $210 on Amazon.com and it is a Profile 2.0 player (that means Bonus View and BD Live).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-BD-P15...N5WB44YP6HAFQF



Thanks for the tip. I'm wondering about audio support with this player. My receiver is a Yamaha HTR-5760 which is a few years old. It decodes Dolby Digital / EX, DTS 96/24, but not the newer formats. Will this player transcode to Dolby Digital or DTS like the HD players would?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JJ7* /forum/post/14845177
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I'm wondering about audio support with this player. My receiver is a Yamaha HTR-5760 which is a few years old. It decodes Dolby Digital / EX, DTS 96/24, but not the newer formats. Will this player transcode to Dolby Digital or DTS like the HD players would?



BD players use the DTS core or a companion DD track when the receiver doesn't support the new codecs. It's a different approach than the transcoding done by HD-DVD players, but the same result. If your AVR has HDMI audio processing, you can have the 1500 decode TrueHD for output as PCM over HDMI. But, this player does not decode dts-MA.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/14845294
> 
> 
> BD players use the DTS core or a companion DD track when the receiver doesn't support the new codecs. It's a different approach than the transcoding done by HD-DVD players, but the same result. If your AVR has HDMI audio processing, you can have the 1500 decode TrueHD for output as PCM over HDMI. But, this player does not decode dts-MA.



His received doesn't have HDMI, but it does have multichannel inputs. He will need a player that internally decodes and outputs via analog.


----------



## Huey

Wait for the Oppo BD player due out soon.


----------



## chiquito3

Advice for best player for my actual A/V setup:


Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR701 (it has no HDMI input)

Display: Sony Grand Wega III with DVI input (No HDMI input)


Please advice my best choice for a Blu-Ray player.

Is the PS3 a good choice?

DVD upscaling is important for me.

[email protected]


----------



## shawnmos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chiquito3* /forum/post/14846667
> 
> 
> Advice for best player for my actual A/V setup:
> 
> 
> Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR701 (it has no HDMI input)
> 
> Display: Sony Grand Wega III with DVI input (No HDMI input)
> 
> 
> Please advice my best choice for a Blu-Ray player.
> 
> Is the PS3 a good choice?
> 
> DVD upscaling is important for me.
> 
> [email protected]



The Samsung BD-P2550. It has a Reon video processor for superior DVD upscalling and it has 7.1 analog out.


----------



## JimmyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay_Davis* /forum/post/14820655
> 
> 
> Why is that terrible? It actually makes a lot of sense. If I have a main audio track or multiple main audio tracks and multiple secondary audio tracks, why should you have to go through the effort, not no mention waste all the space to try to record every possible combination of tracks ahead of time? It just mixes what you have selected on the fly.
> 
> 
> It's not messed up and DVD doesn't have the feature at all so I don't know how you can say it doesn't do it as well. Just set the player to decode the audio and just sit back and enjoy it.



It's terrible because I want to bitstream my audio without having to dive into menus all the time to change my settings if I want to listen to a different audio track. It's also terrible to have to wait sometimes close to 2 minutes for some Blu-ray titles to start up. From what I understand, Blu-ray also has limited special effects support (like no slow-motion or reverse), but I don't know about this for sure.


Anyway, just seems like some really bad design decisions for Blu-ray.


EDIT: Oh, and not being able to bookmark and resume play on many discs, or any Java enabled discs. I mean, WTF? Why would they make it work that way?


----------



## rboster

Please no price discussions in this thread.


----------



## bman3241

Does anyone know of a site or magazine that compared the Sony BDP-350 and the Panasonic BD-35? I'm looking at these two as I have the Onkyo SR605 which will do the high res audio, so I only need bitsteaming of all the high res audio. I use my HD-A35 for upconverting, but may use whichever one of the two BD players for upconverting if I think it is better. Any help you guys can offer me to choose between these two is greatly appreciated!


----------



## 6SpeedTA95

Since I have yet to get a response from my post...let me try again...


I have a pioneer 5080HD and a Yamaha V1700 receiver driving my 5.1 surround sound. I'm leaning towards the S550 unless its features would be a waste of money for my setup. The S350 BD35 and BD55 are also on my list. The S550 guys seem to think I would greatly benefit from the S550's higher end sound options. Which I'm definately in favor of assuming it is something I can take advantage of. I assume I could run that to my receiver via digital coax? I'd prefer to run the HDMI directly to the TV since the V1700 has been known to crush blacks when performing an HDMI pass through.


----------



## Bob Pariseau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *6SpeedTA95* /forum/post/14851680
> 
> 
> I assume I could run that to my receiver via digital coax? I'd prefer to run the HDMI directly to the TV since the V1700 has been known to crush blacks when performing an HDMI pass through.



That part I can answer and the answer is "NO".


Digital coax and digital optical audio cable can not carry the new, high bandwidth multi-channel audio formats on Blu-Ray discs. Instead you will get a traditional DD5.1 or DTS "lossy" track that is provide on the disc for compatibility in situations like yours. The players automatically switch to sending out that "compatibility" audio when you use digital coax or optical audio output.


If you don't want to use HDMI to the receiver for audio your only other way to get to the full quality of those new audio tracks is to buy a player that decodes them internally and offers multi-channel ANALOG audio output -- presuming you receiver offers that as input.

--Bob


----------



## 6SpeedTA95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Pariseau* /forum/post/14851711
> 
> 
> That part I can answer and the answer is "NO".
> 
> 
> Digital coax and digital optical audio cable can not carry the new, high bandwidth multi-channel audio formats on Blu-Ray discs. Instead you will get a traditional DD5.1 or DTS "lossy" track that is provide on the disc for compatibility in situations like yours. The players automatically switch to sending out that "compatibility" audio when you use digital coax or optical audio output.
> 
> 
> If you don't want to use HDMI to the receiver for audio your only other way to get to the full quality of those new audio tracks is to buy a player that decodes them internally and offers multi-channel ANALOG audio output -- presuming you receiver offers that as input.
> 
> --Bob



My receiver does have that as an input which means I could use the 7.1 or 5.1 output on say the S550?


Or I could run the HDMI to my receiver and see if perhaps by now there's a setting around the black crush. I also wonder how much of a sound difference there is in these tracks during movies. I've never been able to compare them side by side with older sound. One thing I've noticed about HD sound is that it seems to bring out all the flaws in a recording. Similar to how HD video really brings out flaws in teh film...are these new bitstream options worth it? Or is it simply a fad/marketing????


----------



## gte747e




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bman3241* /forum/post/14850587
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a site or magazine that compared the Sony BDP-350 and the Panasonic BD-35? I'm looking at these two as I have the Onkyo SR605 which will do the high res audio, so I only need bitsteaming of all the high res audio. I use my HD-A35 for upconverting, but may use whichever one of the two BD players for upconverting if I think it is better. Any help you guys can offer me to choose between these two is greatly appreciated!



If you find out, can you please post. I am looking for the same thing to pair with my Denon 3808.


----------



## Bob Pariseau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *6SpeedTA95* /forum/post/14852623
> 
> 
> My receiver does have that as an input which means I could use the 7.1 or 5.1 output on say the S550?
> 
> 
> Or I could run the HDMI to my receiver and see if perhaps by now there's a setting around the black crush. I also wonder how much of a sound difference there is in these tracks during movies. I've never been able to compare them side by side with older sound. One thing I've noticed about HD sound is that it seems to bring out all the flaws in a recording. Similar to how HD video really brings out flaws in teh film...are these new bitstream options worth it? Or is it simply a fad/marketing????



The new audio tracks are the cat's pajamas. Perhaps even the bees knees.


My guess is you will like what you hear enough when you try HDMI audio that you will want to find a way to stick with that.


Now the reality is that a lossy track made with sufficient care can be very good indeed. But the studios are putting all their production emphasis on the lossless tracks, so that's what you want to listen to when you pay the price premium to buy a Blu-Ray disc.

--Bob


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimmyHDTV* /forum/post/14847653
> 
> 
> It's terrible because I want to bitstream my audio without having to dive into menus all the time to change my settings if I want to listen to a different audio track. It's also terrible to have to wait sometimes close to 2 minutes for some Blu-ray titles to start up. From what I understand, Blu-ray also has limited special effects support (like no slow-motion or reverse), but I don't know about this for sure.
> 
> 
> Anyway, just seems like some really bad design decisions for Blu-ray.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and not being able to bookmark and resume play on many discs, or any Java enabled discs. I mean, WTF? Why would they make it work that way?



The problem is that for some reason you think you need to select bitstream. You don't. I've also never had any disk take 2 minutes to start up, but I have a PS3. If players take that long to start up, than the player manufacturer messed up because they didn't provide enough CPU to do the job in a reasonable amount of time.


I do agree on the resume play issue. I understand the technical reason why it is what it is, but if they couldn't do resume automatically, they could have specified that the disks themselves have an automatic bookmark feature that would act as a resume.


----------



## mtw4991

Ok, getting confused a bit and would like some advice. I currently have a


Sammy LED DLP 61A750

Yamaha RX-V663BL AVR w/ 2 HDMI inputs (avr decodes DTS-MA/TrueHD)


Looking at either the Sammy BD-P1500(updated ver.2.0) or 2550 OR the Sony S350.

(1) Which is the best bang for the buck?

(2) If I use HDMI, will I get 7.1 audio? If not, which connection gives 7.1?

(3) What is "bitstreaming"? Is it 5.1 or 7.1?


Thanks for the help!


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtw4991* /forum/post/14856154
> 
> 
> Ok, getting confused a bit and would like some advice. I currently have a
> 
> 
> Sammy LED DLP 61A750
> 
> Yamaha RX-V663BL AVR w/ 2 HDMI inputs (avr decodes DTS-MA/TrueHD)
> 
> 
> Looking at either the Sammy BD-P1500(updated ver.2.0) or 2550 OR the Sony S350.
> 
> (1) Which is the best bang for the buck?
> 
> (2) If I use HDMI, will I get 7.1 audio? If not, which connection gives 7.1?
> 
> (3) What is "bitstreaming"? Is it 5.1 or 7.1?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!



What AVR do you have, and can it decode the hi def audio?


See:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post14323698 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=996843


----------



## mtw4991

It's a Yammy RX-V663 with all audio formats


----------



## pcrouch13

i'm posting this for my parents who are looking for a blu ray player. they're looking for the best picture/sound they can get while keeping it simple. they's probably be watching a good deal of SD movies so a player that does will with those would be nice.


46" sony xbr4 lcd tv

onkyo TX-SR705 is powering bose acoustimass 10


they'd be running it all on HDMI (assuming that's the best option)


i'm having difficulty figuring out the difference between all the different blu ray players sony offers. i would appreciate any advice.


----------



## Roscoe

Get them an s350...probably the best bang for the buck. Either get the credit card deal at Sonystyles.com or Amazon.


I did the former, expected delivery tomorrow. Problem...the new Onk 606 receiver doesn't arrive until next week.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtw4991* /forum/post/14857446
> 
> 
> It's a Yammy RX-V663 with all audio formats



Stick with the Sony S350.


----------



## pcrouch13

what would spending an extra $100 get me with the s550 over the s350?


thanks for the help


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcrouch13* /forum/post/14861545
> 
> 
> what would spending an extra $100 get me with the s550 over the s350?



Internal decoding of the new codecs and 7.1 analog outputs. With an Onkyo 705, you can bitstream from the S350 over HDMI. So, there's no reason to get the S550.


----------



## Whiteknight55

Phew... I've read through most of this thread but I'm still undecided. I currently have a Yamaha RX-V663 and a Vizio VU42LF display. I'm looking to spend no more than $400 on a new Bluray player and I'm strongly considering the PS3. I don't expect to do too much gaming, but if I can get at PS3 for ~$100 more than a comparable standalone player then I'd probably go with the PS3. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Mac11700

I am needing to know and quickly..so..hopefully you guys will be able to help me out. The comparison is a new Denon 3800-BDCI or my Panny BD-30 run thru the new DVDO-Edge.My display is the Samsung PN58-650 plaasma I have a Integra 7.8 as the pre and using a Nad T-973 7 channel amp. I know the DVDO will do the SD broadcast and up conversions of regular disc..but what I don't know is if the Denon will be better for BR and all the music formats. I am running everything HDMI now thru the Integra..


Help....


Mac


----------



## tofferman

Daily lurker, infrequent poster here. I have a Denon AVR-1909 (which replaced a Denon AVR-3300) and an older Toshiba 65H80 RPTV that accepts component (no hdmi). I know that my receiver decodes all of the lossless codecs, so I have the option of a blu-ray player that can either decode or bitstream. I would like to run hdmi to the receiver for audio and component to the rptv for video. Is that possible? I have been considering the Panasonic dmp-bd35 and 55, the Sony bdp-s350 and 550, and the ps3. What blu-ray player would you recommend? Also, knowing that I currently have an rptv with no hdmi, but do have a large dvd collection, the ability to play standard definition content reasonably well (as good as my HD-A1) is important. Thanks for your time and input.


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tofferman* /forum/post/14865072
> 
> 
> Daily lurker, infrequent poster here. I have a Denon AVR-1909 (which replaced a Denon AVR-3300) and an older Toshiba 65H80 RPTV that accepts component (no hdmi). I know that my receiver decodes all of the lossless codecs, so I have the option of a blu-ray player that can either decode or bitstream. I would like to run hdmi to the receiver for audio and component to the rptv for video. Is that possible? I have been considering the Panasonic dmp-bd35 and 55, the Sony bdp-s350 and 550, and the ps3. What blu-ray player would you recommend? Also, knowing that I currently have an rptv with no hdmi, but do have a large dvd collection, the ability to play standard definition content reasonably well (as good as my HD-A1) is important. Thanks for your time and input.



I guess what are your requirements? Price, quality, form-factor, ability to bitstream, etc...


I always think the ps3 is a great bargain for the price, a gaming machine and a competitive BD player, but I know that it doesn't work for everyone. If online content and gaming are things that you would buy, then get a ps3, if not, then all the choices work well. I would get a ps3 and save the extra cash for a better tv, that's the most important component of a HT typically.


-Splints


----------



## StevenC56

Looking at the Samsung 1500 deal at Amazon for our family room which is really our secondary system. We have a dedicated HT as well. I was waiting for the HD DVD and Blu-ray battle to make a purchase. (I know-I'm behind) Anyway, would the 1500 be a good choise for a Samsung 46" DLP that's 720P and a Yamaha RX-Z1 that has no HDMI? I can run the HDMI straight to the TV for video. What will I give up on the audio end running the optical out to the RX-Z1 for decoding?


----------



## Bob Pariseau

Personally, I recommend you avoid the Samsung Blu-Ray players. Samsung makes great LCD TVs and pretty bad Blu-Ray players.

--Bob


----------



## StevenC56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Pariseau* /forum/post/14867747
> 
> 
> Personally, I recommend you avoid the Samsung Blu-Ray players. Samsung makes great LCD TVs and pretty bad Blu-Ray players.
> 
> --Bob



Then, what unit would you recommend?


----------



## Bob Pariseau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StevenC56* /forum/post/14867846
> 
> 
> Then, what unit would you recommend?



You've got two choices for setup:


1) HDMI for video and Optical cable for audio. For that I like the PS3. Get the new 80GB model (the model with only 2 USB sockets).


2) HDMI for video and multi-channel analog audio cable for audio. This assumes you have an input like that on your receiver -- I don't know your receiver. The newer Pansonic or Sony players should be good for that but I haven't really followed the analog audio players that closely.


Optical audio, as from the PS3, will give you a traditional DD5.1 or DTS track automatically even if you select one of the new "lossless" tracks. Nevertheless the quality of the audio will be very good indeed.

--Bob


----------



## tofferman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *splinters* /forum/post/14867507
> 
> 
> I guess what are your requirements? Price, quality, form-factor, ability to bitstream, etc...
> 
> 
> I always think the ps3 is a great bargain for the price, a gaming machine and a competitive BD player, but I know that it doesn't work for everyone. If online content and gaming are things that you would buy, then get a ps3, if not, then all the choices work well. I would get a ps3 and save the extra cash for a better tv, that's the most important component of a HT typically.
> 
> 
> -Splints



Price under $500 approx. As far as quality goes, I had been only considering the Sony BDP-S550 and the Panisonic DMP-BD35, but since my receiver can decode all audio codecs, that enables me to include the Sony BDP-S350 as well. Does it even matter whether the receiver or blu-ray player decodes the lossless audio?


I was also thinking about a PS3 since a couple of games appear to be really fun. Is there still an issue with fan noise and heat factor? Costco is offering a PS3 (40gb) bundle with an extra controller, blu-ray remote and hdmi/usb connectors pack for $469. That seems to be a fair deal.


A new display device is on my want list, but will have to wait until sometime next year. My RPTV has worked flawlessly for seven years, which makes it harder to part with. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## StevenC56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Pariseau* /forum/post/14867909
> 
> 
> You've got two choices for setup:
> 
> 
> 1) HDMI for video and Optical cable for audio. For that I like the PS3. Get the new 80GB model (the model with only 2 USB sockets).
> 
> 
> 2) HDMI for video and multi-channel analog audio cable for audio. This assumes you have an input like that on your receiver -- I don't know your receiver. The newer Pansonic or Sony players should be good for that but I haven't really followed the analog audio players that closely.
> 
> 
> Optical audio, as from the PS3, will give you a traditional DD5.1 or DTS track automatically even if you select one of the new "lossless" tracks. Nevertheless the quality of the audio will be very good indeed.
> 
> --Bob



We're not gamers at my house. Also, the Amazon deal on the Samsung 1500 right now is hard to beat with the Matrix boxed set free. How bad are you saying the Samsung is? Does it not upscale very well? It only needs to do 720P for this setup.


----------



## leftheaded

the Samsung BD-P1500 + Ultimate Matrix on Blu-ray, amazon deal is very tempting for me too. i have the onkyo SR805 and would use HDMI for audio and video. for the price, it's probably just a no-brainer.


----------



## Tryg

Thinking about getting a new mid grade player. But I'm stuck with why I would choose the Panny or Sony over the Playstation 3. I dont need or want the gaming but for approximately the same price the PS3 looks more powerful.


Are there good reasons why I should choose the 35 or 350 or something else over the PS3?


----------



## Robert George




> Quote:
> Are there good reasons why I should choose the 35 or 350 or something else over the PS3?



Emotional response.


That's all I can think of.


I own a PS3, and I have one of those IR to Bluetooth converters so the things works just fine with my universal remote. But, I still prefer a standalone player. Probably the main reason for me is audio. I prefer native bitstream to my Denon for decoding.


I could also telll you the Panasonic BD35 produces a slightly better image, but in all honesty, the difference is small enough that I could live with the PS3 if the audio was to my preference.


The PS3 is more powerful, no doubt. The network features alone would be enough to keep the PS3 in my system.


But I still prefer a standalone for Blu-ray. Go figure.


----------



## ken6217

I wanted to upgrade my Blu Ray player. I have high end equipment and wanted a Blu Ray player to match. Which of these two are considered better in terms of picture and audio quality?


Thanks,

Ken


----------



## RXV-1200

Ok, so I'm deciding between a BDP-S350 and the PS3. What's better audio wise in an application that has no HDMI capability? I'm using optical to a 6.1 reciever. I'm not a big gamer. I basically like one game and thats Gran Turisomo. I also would need to buy a remote from Sony that won't work with Harmony remotes, and a set of Sony Composite cables to plug into the back of the PS3, as normal cables won't connect. So now all of a sudden theres not a $100.00 difference anymore. Basically am I better to go with the S350 seing as 98% of the time I'll be watching not playing. Or does the PS3 offer better audio options for a non HDMI environment?


Thanks


----------



## majblue2k2

I was in the market for a BD player as well. I have an SR805 and just dropped the hammer and purchased the S350 from SonyStyle after qualifying for the online CC offer.($150 Credit After 1st Purchase of $299). Originally had my eyes on a PS3 as an X-Mas gift to myself but not really into gaming and wasn't sure I was ready to commit to such a large investment.(Console, wireless controllers, games, i.e.) Aside from not being able to qualify for Sony's CC deal is there a better deal or any other reason not to go with the BDP-S350?


----------



## mkjr

I posted in the S350 forum on another point from owners with the S350 and the Pioneer 5080 related to PQ.


On this list, I would like to know if the S350 is OK for my current audio on the assumption I will update to a receiver that can take HDMI 1.3 in the future but not for a year or so. I can live with no high def audio for a while longer.


Thus, if I go with the S350 (assuming feeding 1080p/24 is dealt with very well on the 5080 versus another BD player - feel free to chime in on this also), is the only potential issue I have with the S350 is with any movies that may have DTS-HD-MA will not be decoded by the player and I can not deal with the stream of the same without the new receiver. I guess in this case the player will extract the standard DTS core instead and transmit that as a bit stream. I can live with that for now.


I do not want to spend more than $300 on a player. Have 5080 noted above and old Sony receiver with coax for audio in only (optical is taken up with my SA8300). I get the sense 350 is the best now.


----------



## RXV-1200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RXV-1200* /forum/post/14871985
> 
> 
> Ok, so I'm deciding between a BDP-S350 and the PS3. What's better audio wise in an application that has no HDMI capability? I'm using optical to a 6.1 reciever. I'm not a big gamer. I basically like one game and thats Gran Turisomo. I also would need to buy a remote from Sony that won't work with Harmony remotes, and a set of Sony Composite cables to plug into the back of the PS3, as normal cables won't connect. So now all of a sudden theres not a $100.00 difference anymore. Basically am I better to go with the S350 seing as 98% of the time I'll be watching not playing. Or does the PS3 offer better audio options for a non HDMI environment?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Well I decided to try them both out, the S350 and the PS3. My conclusion, for me anyway is that the PS3 is going back. I'm staying with the S350.


Thats not to say the PS3 is not an awesome machine, it is at that. Just not what I need. The picture and sound from what I can tell is no different between units. As mentioned earlier, I'm not a big gamer and GT5 would wear out quick as far as the "cool factor" The whole being able to access the net on the PS3 was, meh.....for me. The display is so small even on a

53" that it was all but useless unless I wanted to get up. The computer access thing is a great idea, but after a week I know it would wear off on me. So basically theres a lot of great features on that PS3, if your going to use them. If not, it's money best spent elsewhere. I wanted the Harmony remote to control my DVD, with the PS3 it can't unless I purchase RF adaptors and the like. The remote would be another expense. Sure it's light years faster as far as booting up goes, but this is not the olympics so 45 seconds not going to kill me. Anyway, I find the S350 a great machine for those who just want to watch Blu Ray and enjoy all that it has to offer.


Cheers


----------



## Ron50

Looking for a recommendation for a stand alone blue ray player. I'm not sure of all the technology associated with the players but have been looking at the Sony S350 and the Panny DMP-BD30K. Willing to spend a little more also if it makes sense to.


I have the Samsung PN58A550


Onkyo HT S6100 7.1


also will be hooking up a WII and using a Harmony One remote.


I'm also looking for any additional wiring I need to purchase.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## joserey1701

Ok newbie question here..please be kind ;-)


What is better:


Blu Ray that decodes DD+,DTS-HD,TrueHD,DTS-HD MA with a HDMI Switching Reciever


vs


Receiver that decodes DD+,DTS-HD,TrueHD,DTS-HD MA with a Blu Ray player that Bitstreams via HDMI


My apologies if I got some of the verbage mixed up. Trying to determine if I should spend more on the Blu Ray or the Receiver.


Please advise. thanks!!


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joserey1701* /forum/post/14876837
> 
> 
> Ok newbie question here..please be kind ;-)
> 
> 
> What is better:
> 
> 
> Blu Ray that decodes DD+,DTS-HD,TrueHD,DTS-HD MA with a HDMI Switching Reciever
> 
> 
> vs
> 
> 
> Receiver that decodes DD+,DTS-HD,TrueHD,DTS-HD MA with a Blu Ray player that Bitstreams via HDMI
> 
> 
> My apologies if I got some of the verbage mixed up. Trying to determine if I should spend more on the Blu Ray or the Receiver.



With the first choice, you will need to use analog outputs from the player to the receiver. Analog is perfectly fine. But, most players have limited tools for bass management, time management, and EQ. So, depending on your speakers and room, that could be a problem.


If you already have a good receiver, then it probably doesn't make financial sense to get a new one with HDMI 1.3 just to save on the BD player. However, if you are planning to buy a new AVR anyway, I would definitely get one with HDMI 1.3 and the new decoders. It will give you maximum digital processing power and flexibility in choosing BD players and other AV components.


The middle ground is getting a receiver with HDMI 1.1, which allows you to send decoded HD audio to the AVR as PCM instead of using the analog connections. But, you wouldn't save on the BD player because that approach still requires player decoding.


----------



## joserey1701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/14877536
> 
> 
> With the first choice, you will need to use analog outputs from the player to the receiver. Analog is perfectly fine. But, most players have limited tools for bass management, time management, and EQ. So, depending on your speakers and room, that could be a problem.
> 
> 
> If you already have a good receiver, then it probably doesn't make financial sense to get a new one with HDMI 1.3 just to save on the BD player. However, if you are planning to buy a new AVR anyway, I would definitely get one with HDMI 1.3 and the new decoders. It will give you maximum digital processing power and flexibility in choosing BD players and other AV components.
> 
> 
> The middle ground is getting a receiver with HDMI 1.1, which allows you to send decoded HD audio to the AVR as PCM instead of using the analog connections. But, you wouldn't save on the BD player because that approach still requires player decoding.



No I have an older Yammy that does not have HDMI. I know I can stir up the bee's nest with this question due to personal preference. So your saying is it better to allow the receiver to decode versus allowing the BluRay to do it?


For now I will connect the BluRay directly to the HDTV.


----------



## Dalat

To get DTS-HD MA with the Pioneer Elite VSX-92TXH, is it possible with the Sony S350?


Thanks,


----------



## joserey1701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dalat* /forum/post/14877793
> 
> 
> To get DTS-HD MA with the Pioneer Elite VSX-92TXH, is it possible with the Sony S350?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



I am thinking the Onkyo TX-SR606 (budget reasons) with Sony 350. I would do the Sony 550 but I am waiting to see what Black Prices will be. If I do go with that then I will downgrade the receiver alittle bit more to compensate the cost of the Sony 550.


I am not completely sold on the Sony 350 so I am still looking for a BluRay that is 2.0 or can be thru a firmware upgrade. Any suggestions? BTW thanks for your help.


----------



## mtw4991

The sammy with HQV Reon chip set to work/match with my sammy 67A750 or the Panasonic 35 with excellent reviews from Cnet for $50 less???


Pros & Cons of each?


----------



## frazwr01

Hi All,


OK, I'm wondering if any of you might know a thing or two about the DAC's on a few of the sony models.


Right now, I'm trying to choose between the BPD-S300 (refurbished from sonystyle), the BDP-S500 (also refurbished) and the BDP-S550 (new).


My receiver is a 3 year old Yamaha model, so I'll be outputting via analogue 5.1.


The S550 already supports DTS-HD MA and the S500 _might_ support it in the future (is this correct? I have read that possibly hardware limitations will prevent this from happening). The S300 only supports Dolby True HD (latest firmware).


OK, I'd like to be able to output lossless dolby and DTS to my receiver. Currently, it APPEARS that the S550 is the only player that can accomplish this (barring a firmware update to the S500). But before I splurge on the S550, I want to be absolutely sure it's actually going to output DTS-HD MA over the 5.1 analogue outputs (an article in High Def Digest states that some players actually output core DTS and NOT the DTS-HD MA tracks over the analogue output).


So does anybody know which format will actually be sent out over analogue outputs on the S550?


Thanks very much in advance for your replies!


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joserey1701* /forum/post/14877851
> 
> 
> I am thinking the Onkyo TX-SR606 (budget reasons) with Sony 350. I would do the Sony 550 but I am waiting to see what Black Prices will be. If I do go with that then I will downgrade the receiver alittle bit more to compensate the cost of the Sony 550.
> 
> 
> I am not completely sold on the Sony 350 so I am still looking for a BluRay that is 2.0 or can be thru a firmware upgrade. Any suggestions? BTW thanks for your help.



The onkyo 606 can be had for $400 or less... how much cheaper you gonna be able to go?

The s350 / BD35 / or PS3 would work just fine w/ a 606.

Bitstream or LPCM... should sound the same.


----------



## joserey1701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rr330i* /forum/post/14878510
> 
> 
> The onkyo 606 can be had for $400 or less... how much cheaper you gonna be able to go?
> 
> The s350 / BD35 / or PS3 would work just fine w/ a 606.
> 
> Bitstream or LPCM... should sound the same.



If I can go cheaper without sacrificing quality I would. The next thing I gotta make my mind up is whether I should go for Bonus View Final or BD Live. Thats about $50 to $100 in price difference. Any suggestions?


----------



## jturbek1

Hi all,


I have a hopefully simple question, but am confused about support among all the bluray playes and various digital audio formats.


I run a 2 channel audio system for music and movies. My 2 channel processor

can accept a digital input via (optical (plastic optical, toslink) ) or coaxial.

I am thinking this would be called 2 channel PCM over the digital link??


Anyway, I am looking for a bluray player that I can via the digital output that supports this format.


Any suggestions?


Thanks

John


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joserey1701* /forum/post/14878699
> 
> 
> If I can go cheaper without sacrificing quality I would. The next thing I gotta make my mind up is whether I should go for Bonus View Final or BD Live. Thats about $50 to $100 in price difference. Any suggestions?



Why is that a consideration? None of those players lack either feature.


----------



## joserey1701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/14879689
> 
> 
> Why is that a consideration? None of those players lack either feature.



I guess that is where I lack in understanding. Still learning this technology.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joserey1701* /forum/post/14879928
> 
> 
> I guess that is where I lack in understanding. Still learning this technology.



By the time you learn it, it's has changed. A month ago, many players weren't 2.0. I personally got the $150 S350 (Bonus View and BD-Live via firmware upgrade) at SonyStyle.com with their credit card offer. The Samsung 1500 is in the low $200's various places, like Amazon. They are about on par with each other. If you really want to save some money, your existing receiver (assuming you have one) will do fine. You'll miss out on the new lossless sound formats, but plain old Dolby 5.1 and DTS still sound pretty darn good. Enjoy the great picture now and upgrade your sound system later. My 10+ year old receiver still sounds great with blu-ray, and I don't plan to upgrade until it dies of natural causes.


----------



## joserey1701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/14880169
> 
> 
> By the time you learn it, it's has changed. A month ago, many players weren't 2.0. I personally got the $150 S350 (Bonus View and BD-Live via firmware upgrade) at SonyStyle.com with their credit card offer. The Samsung 1500 is in the low $200's various places, like Amazon. They are about on par with each other. If you really want to save some money, your existing receiver (assuming you have one) will do fine. You'll miss out on the new lossless sound formats, but plain old Dolby 5.1 and DTS still sound pretty darn good. Enjoy the great picture now and upgrade your sound system later. My 10+ year old receiver still sounds great with blu-ray, and I don't plan to upgrade until it dies of natural causes.



I guess you are right. Hopefully with Black Friday or holiday prices I can get both a BluRay and a good receiver.


I have a Yamaha HTR-5560 and it does great with the coaxial output. I have a Vizio 42" 1080p.


Thanks for your valuable help.


----------



## Farrel

Well, I posted this over on the DG910 receiver site but not very active and thought perhaps someone here might be able to respond.


Is the Sony DG910's remote capable of being programmed to work with the Panasonic DMP-BD35K blu ray player? I know the manual lists Panasonic codes but since this is a new Blu ray player, I wasn't sure. Considering buying the BD35 and would like to use the 910's remote with it.


Thanks,

Farrell


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jturbek1* /forum/post/14879475
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I have a hopefully simple question, but am confused about support among all the bluray playes and various digital audio formats.
> 
> 
> I run a 2 channel audio system for music and movies. My 2 channel processor
> 
> can accept a digital input via (optical (plastic optical, toslink) ) or coaxial.
> 
> I am thinking this would be called 2 channel PCM over the digital link??
> 
> 
> Anyway, I am looking for a bluray player that I can via the digital output that supports this format.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John



This is any easy one.They all do.


----------



## gte747e

From reviews I have read, the Panasonic 35/55K are performing well, but some of the owners are complaining the picture is a little "red". Hopefully more users can comment on red being hot.


----------



## mdanderson

Has anyone so far been able to tell if the new Panasonic BD55 has a "source direct" feature like the one on the Pioneer 51FD that lets you use the video processor in your preamp rather than the one in the player? Thanks.


----------



## kclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdanderson* /forum/post/14882468
> 
> 
> the Pioneer 51FD that lets you use the video processor in your preamp rather than the one in the player? Thanks.



Ok, im trying to hang on with learning all this Blu Ray stuff, but with the 51 having such an outstanding picture, why would you even need a video processor hooked up? I plan to get this player and Pioneer plasma and hook it up directly to the tv (same way I saw it in the store), the picture was so stunning I was like a deer just staring at it with my mouth open. Im not getting this vp need







please explain.


----------



## Milzi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kclark* /forum/post/14883477
> 
> 
> Ok, im trying to hang on with learning all this Blu Ray stuff, but with the 51 having such an outstanding picture, why would you even need a video processor hooked up? I plan to get this player and Pioneer plasma and hook it up directly to the tv (same way I saw it in the store), the picture was so stunning I was like a deer just staring at it with my mouth open. Im not getting this vp need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please explain.



For upscaling of a DVD you may want to use your video chip in the receiver (if you for example have a Reon HQV chip) instead of the chip in the Blu-Ray player.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kclark* /forum/post/14883477
> 
> 
> Ok, im trying to hang on with learning all this Blu Ray stuff, but with the 51 having such an outstanding picture, why would you even need a video processor hooked up? I plan to get this player and Pioneer plasma and hook it up directly to the tv (same way I saw it in the store), the picture was so stunning I was like a deer just staring at it with my mouth open. Im not getting this vp need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please explain.



What are you doing about audio? If you have a receiver that processes audio over HDMI, then you would want to run HDMI through your AVR for TrueHD, dts-MA, and uncompressed PCM.


----------



## kclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/14884457
> 
> 
> What are you doing about audio? If you have a receiver that processes audio over HDMI, then you would want to run HDMI through your AVR for TrueHD, dts-MA, and uncompressed PCM.



Im hooking audio up thru multi-channel analog inputs.


----------



## rr330i




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kclark* /forum/post/14883477
> 
> 
> Ok, im trying to hang on with learning all this Blu Ray stuff, but with the 51 having such an outstanding picture, why would you even need a video processor hooked up? I plan to get this player and Pioneer plasma and hook it up directly to the tv (same way I saw it in the store), the picture was so stunning I was like a deer just staring at it with my mouth open. Im not getting this vp need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please explain.



kclark, some people have high end video processors that can do an excellent job of upscaling and deinterlacing. They want the BD player to send source direct 480i for SD DVDs. You'd want the equipment that has the best scaling/de-interlacing processer to do the processing. For some its the display, some its the AVR, some its an external VP, and for some its the player itself.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kclark* /forum/post/14884609
> 
> 
> Im hooking audio up thru multi-channel analog inputs.



Does your processor support HDMI audio? While the 51FD has excellent DACs, it has limited bass management and no time management or EQ tools.


----------



## Cortiz

What I'm interested on is:

BD PQ

Upconversion of standard DVD

Load speed

reliability


I don't have an audio equipment, so audio is not important to me right now.


Thanks!


----------



## slimm

Check out the "Help a guy pick a Blu-ray player thread ".


----------



## AEW

I have:

Hitachi 50V500A 50" RPLCD TV

Sony DVP-NC650V DVD player (non Prog scan)

Yammie RV 1400 Receiver

JBL S-38 5 speaker system

SVS PB12 sub



Having no reply I kept looking, and it appears that for my system to run lossless multichannel with the sony 350 I'll need a HDMI connetion on my receiver, which I don't have.

So it looks like I'll need either the Sony S550 or the panny 55 player?


Leaning towards the panny as of now, reviews seem good, but hadn't heard of the red problem till now.


Al


----------



## PSBMAN

Yes, i might be looking for the "CUP OF CHRIST" but i would like to know if there is an 500.00 or less BD player that plays SD dvd's well and would be good for 2 channel cd listening.


----------



## inky blacks

What is the best bare bones Blu-ray player?


I want a very cheap, basic Blu-ray play that up-coverts ordinary DVDs. I don't need any fancy audio features or extras. I have read the cheap Sony and Samsung models all have bugs. What about Panasonic's cheapest model, or LG, or Sherwood?


I figure I will buy on Black Friday (November 28) or Cyber Monday, (December 1). I don't want to pay more That $200 delivered. I just got a new 52" LCD HDTV and it is so good I think my Netflix rentals deserve to be up-converted to 1080. I figure I may as well get the Blu-ray feature while I am at it.


IB


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inky blacks* /forum/post/14888491
> 
> 
> What is the best bare bones Blu-ray player?
> 
> 
> I want a very cheap, basic Blu-ray play that up-coverts ordinary DVDs. I don't need any fancy audio features or extras. I have read the cheap Sony and Samsung models all have bugs. What about Panasonic's cheapest model, or LG, or Sherwood?
> 
> 
> I figure I will buy on Black Friday (November 28) or Cyber Monday, (December 1). I don't want to pay more That $200 delivered. I just got a new 52" LCD HDTV and it is so good I think my Netflix rentals deserve to be up-converted to 1080. I figure I may as well get the Blu-ray feature while I am at it.
> 
> 
> IB



I think your best deal will be the reported Samsung 1500 player for $149 on Black Friday. Otherwise if you can get the Sony S350 for under $200 it would be a great deal. You other option is the Best Buy Insginia BD player that sells for $229. If you are a Best Buy rewards member you should be able to apply a coupon, or there should be a sale at some point.


----------



## inky blacks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ack_bk* /forum/post/14888853
> 
> 
> I think your best deal will be the reported Samsung 1500 player for $149 on Black Friday. Otherwise if you can get the Sony S350 for under $200 it would be a great deal. You other option is the Best Buy Insginia BD player that sells for $229. If you are a Best Buy rewards member you should be able to apply a coupon, or there should be a sale at some point.



But as stated, I don't want the Samsung or Sony because of the many design bugs I have read about.


What about the Panasonic DMP-BD30K. I think the pre-Christmas price on that machine may be low enough. Is the Insignia made by LG?


IB


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inky blacks* /forum/post/14888927
> 
> 
> But as stated, I don't want the Samsung or Sony because of the many design bugs I have read about.
> 
> 
> What about the Panasonic DMP-BD30K. I think the pre-Christmas price on that machine may be low enough. Is the Insignia made by LG?
> 
> 
> IB



I am not sure what design bugs you are talking about. Some players have had issues with audio dropouts when bitstreaming lossless audio, but since you won't be doing that I don't think you will have an issue. The only other major issues I have seen center around BD Live, but it sounds like you will not be doing that either. The Samsung 1400 seemed to get a lot of bad feedback but the 1500 seems better. As for the Sony S350, it seems to be a pretty solid player. The Panny 30K is a solid player but not a very good upscaler. The new Panny 35 would be a better choice, but I doubt you will find it for $200 or less (but you never know).


Keep in mind that many people only post in the player threads when they have an issue (and some of these people will post numerous times about said issue in any given thread and can sometimes pollute a thread with so many negative posts). There are tons of people that don't have problems and never post, or only post once or twice. You also have to keep in mind that some folks on AVS are extremely anal. One small little problem can often get blown out of proportion. Sometimes you have to read between the lines







You may want to read some of the professional reviews on players you are interested in along with user reviews. I have a PS3 and it has been rock solid, but I just purchased a Samsung 1500 since Amazon has it on a screaming deal ($214 + The Ultimate Matrix Boxset ($74 value) with free shipping).


The Insignia is made by Funai. It seems like a decent player minus the lack of firmware updates.


----------



## inky blacks

I have seen several reviews that say the Samsung 1500 freezes up after every chapter. Is there any truth to that?


PS Look at these deals. By Black Friday there should be many more of them and at much lower prices...I hope.

http://dealnews.com/categories/Elect...ayers/498.html 


IB


----------



## 6SpeedTA95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PSBMAN* /forum/post/14888437
> 
> 
> Yes, i might be looking for the "CUP OF CHRIST" but i would like to know if there is an 500.00 or less BD player that plays SD dvd's well and would be good for 2 channel cd listening.



I would also like to know the answer to this question since 2 channel listening is the bulk of what my receiver/speakers are used for


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inky blacks* /forum/post/14889000
> 
> 
> I have seen several reviews that say the Samsung 1500 freezes up after every chapter. Is there any truth to that?
> 
> 
> IB



Could a few people have purchased a lemon and had an issue like that? Possible. But that happens with any player. Panasonic players had their share of issues with audio drops. But I read through every Samsung 1500 thread I could find and I would say the vast majority of people did not have the issue you described. This will be my second Samsung BD player. The first one had an occasional issue playing a disc if it was dirty or scratched, but otherwise the player was pretty stable. And it was a first generation player (1000). I suspect the 1500 is even better. My PS3 has been rock solid. I have probably watched close to 200 Blu-Ray's and DVD's on it in 15 months and it has been great. But if you read through some of the PS3 threads you will find people that have had issues with it.


I am not trying to sell you on buying a Samsung or Sony. But in your price range, I am not sure a generic player like Magnavox, Insignia, Sylvania, etc will perform any better than a Samsung or Sony. The fact that Samsung and Sony release numerous firmware updates to resolve issues tells me that they at least stand by their players. I have always been a big fan of Panasonic. You might want to read through the BD30 threads again, and it should be a good player for the money for you. I am just not convinced you will find a new Panasonic for $200 or less.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joserey1701* /forum/post/14881108
> 
> 
> I guess you are right. Hopefully with Black Friday or holiday prices I can get both a BluRay and a good receiver.
> 
> 
> I have a Yamaha HTR-5560 and it does great with the coaxial output. I have a Vizio 42" 1080p.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your valuable help.



Your welcome. One last bit of info for you. The Sony has optical and coax, the Sammy only has optical.


----------



## mayhem13

Hey Everyone..Gonna pull the trigger this weekend on BluRay and need some recommendations. Displays are 720 Sammy Plasma and Mitsu 720p hc1500 Pj. Neither is known for good upscaling or my receiver (Sony ES). I have a very large SDVD collection and need a player with solid upconversion to 720p via HDMI. Right now thinking Sony 350 or 550. Any thoughts ????


----------



## syvmn

So what I can tell from this massive thread is that I should get the S550.....I think....


I have an older receiver but it has 7.1 RCA analog inputs so I figured that I should get a bluray player that can accommodate that. I had the HD-A20 before and the toslink audio was so-so. I also have a 720p projector so im just wondering if the S550 has good down scaling (is that the right phrase?) I've heard things about players down scaling to 540p and then up scaling to 720p, is this true? Thanks for any help.


----------



## dansha56

What is the best Blu Ray under $500


I have:

MX 850

Onkyo TX-SR605 7.1 Channel

XBox 360 w/HD player

Samsung LNT4661F 46" 1080p

Proxima projector

Alienware Area 51 ALX


----------



## PSBMAN

I need One that play's sd dvd's and cd's well.


----------



## jimwhit

Panny 35 or sony 350?


I'm set up for HDMI and don't care too much about SD dvd.


Pic quality, load times, and ease of use are my top 3 concerns.


What say ye?


----------



## PSBMAN

Well, I'm looking for one that does all 3 well. Any thoughts?


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dansha56* /forum/post/14891858
> 
> 
> What is the best Blu Ray under $500
> 
> 
> I have:
> 
> MX 850
> 
> Onkyo TX-SR605 7.1 Channel
> 
> XBox 360 w/HD player
> 
> Samsung LNT4661F 46" 1080p
> 
> Proxima projector
> 
> Alienware Area 51 ALX



I swear by my PS3. It has been a rock. I have played approx 200 movies on it without a single issue. I also have the Onkyo 605 and the PS3 is a great match for that receiver. It is the fastest loading player. It has tremendous PQ and AQ. It has wireless Ethernet. It handles BD-J content better than any player I have used. You should consider it if you have not already.


----------



## PSBMAN

I have a PS3. It is super for blu-ray.......but not great for SD dvd or cd's.


----------



## gte747e

I like the PS3 for DVDs and CDs. It upconverts my DVDs nicely.

I miss IR being built in, and I dislike the fan noice. That is why I am looking at a standalone.


----------



## syvmn

Sorry to post again, but is the S550 the best value for RCA analog 7.1 outputs?


----------



## PSBMAN

I guess when i said the PS3 doesn't do sd dvd's or cd's well, i should've mentioned that i'm using a Pioneer Elite DV-59avi to do those thing's now. The PS3 is not anywhere near as good.


----------



## THe_Flash

I have an older Pioneer VSX-D811S receiver. I was thinking that if I purchased a player that decoded the newer audio formats I could pass them through to my receiver and still be able to take advantage of the newer audio formats. I was considering the Sony 550. Would this be a good choice?


Are there other players I should consider? I would like to get rid of my Philips BDP9000. Thanks!


----------



## candyman56

I have a BD30 and I was thinking of upgrading to the BD35 but then a friend of mine told me that the S350 is out and is cheaper if I look around.


BD30

Onkyo 606 (receiver decodes TrueHD/DTS-HD)

Oppo 980H (for DVD's)


I want to move to 1 player for BD and SD-DVD playback. I want to have be able to also see the codecs and FPS on the menu screen like the PS3.


If I can get the S350 for around $230-$240 range, is it worth going to this player and not bothering with the BD35?


----------



## taylor101

I have a Denon AVR-1906, I was wondering what would be a good blu ray player for up to 300 dollars, Thanks.


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taylor101* /forum/post/14895114
> 
> 
> I have a Denon AVR-1906, I was wondering what would be a good blu ray player for up to 300 dollars, Thanks.



I don't believe your receiver has HDMI inputs or outputs, so you would most likely want a player such as the Samsung 2500, Panasonic BD55, or Sony S550 as those players will decode the advanced lossless codecs such as TrueHD and DTS-HD-MA and will pass via analog audio outs to your receiver. It might be tough to buy any of these players for $300 or less (but you never know with a holiday sale) but it might be worth spending a little more (all of these players retail for $399 and should street for $349 or so). Sony does offer a credit card offer where you can get the S550 for about $299.


----------



## jarraa

Hi there,

Just got my first TV (I never really owned one for 10 years). It's a Panny plasma 80U 42 incher. So I am in the market for a DVD player. I don't own mny DVD's ..but most of what I own I watch again and again (Kayaking videos ..... especially in the winter when the river's are not running). I am also a member of netflix and get movies through them.

Anyways ...so I watch a lot of SD dvd's and then I rent from netflix the new flix. I have a choice to go with an entry level BR player or an oppo for instance (the 981Hd) ..goal is to spend between $200-250 ...which do you think would be better for my use. Much thanks mate.


-assad


----------



## luigionlsd

If you can go to the $300 range, the Panasonic DMP-BD35 is your best bet. It decodes and bitstreams all of the high definition audio codecs (Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD Master Audio). The BD35 only has stereo analog out, toslink and HDMI, while the BD55 (more expensive) has 7.1 analog out.


----------



## jarraa

Thanks for your response. I don't mind pushing the budget to that, but to me, improving standard DVD's is off the most importance, since I doubt white water kayak DVD directors have the budget for Blue-ray equipment for recording. I don't see much in the way of reviews for that player ...so I am not sure how well it upconverts ...would you know how it compares to the Oppo for that. Much thanks.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I am torn between an LG BH200 or a PS3. I can purchase both players for the same price. I have a collection of HD DVD's that I am currently using a Toshiba HD-XA2 to play. I would like to use just one machine for space constraints. However, I wonder if the LG BH200 will ever be updated to a profile 2.0 player. I would like to be future proof regardless of what the current profile 2.0 offerings might be.


The PS3 is a great Blu-ray player but I do not like the fact that it can not bitsream high resolution audio for decoding by a capable audio receiver. The no IR input for a universal remote is a downside but an IR2BT adapter can solve that problem. I do like the fact that the PS3 can be used as a home media center.


Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## florida61

What is the best Blu-Ray player for strictly PQ and DVD upconverting. I could careless about the audio codec support and I don't have a wired Ethernet connection by my tv so I don't need the 2.0 spec.


----------



## Matt1966

Do you have a price limit?


----------



## Relentless

I am new to the whole scaler thing but I figure if I am shelling out the coin to upgrade for the new codecs I might as well get the scaler also so everything on the display looks HD.


Considering Krell equipment, the S1200u or 707.


What would be the best low priced BD player to run through the scaler?


I am sure you are questioning why I would spend that kind of money on the Krell stuff and skimp on the BD player but I am hoping I should not need to

drop $2000 on a high end player for blue ray if I purchase a great scaler.


Thanks,


----------



## BillP

The Pioneers are the best for use with a scaler since they can send out an unprocessed 480i signal for SD DVDs. The 51 could be bought for $550 a month ago (probably less now that the economy is in the toilet).


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/14898888
> 
> 
> The Pioneers are the best for use with a scaler since they can send out an unprocessed 480i signal for SD DVDs. The 51 could be bought for $550 a month ago (probably less now that the economy is in the toilet).



The Sony s350 and s550 also do 480i HDMI but you have to manually switch the output resolution, whereas the "source direct" feature on the Pios does this automatically.


If the VP happens to be a DVDO Edge or DVDO VP50pro, the "PReP" feature will produce an identical image whether 480i or 480p is input to the VP. This basically gives PS3 owners the equivalent to "source direct" as the PS3 output can be configured to automatically switch among 1080p24 for BD movies, 1080i for BD video, and 480p for DVD.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14898959
> 
> 
> The Sony s350 and s550 also do 480i HDMI but you have to manually switch the output resolution, whereas the "source direct" feature on the Pios does this automatically.
> 
> 
> If the VP happens to be a DVDO Edge or DVDO VP50pro, the "PReP" feature will produce an identical image whether 480i or 480p is input to the VP. This basically gives PS3 owners the equivalent to "source direct" as the PS3 output can be configured to automatically switch among 1080p24 for BD movies, 1080i for BD video, and 480p for DVD.



This PReP capability sounds interesting, but I'm curious as to how the image can be identical unless the DVDO can somehow reconstruct the original 480i signal and then re-preprocess. I can can imagine that the DVDO might improve an 480p image, I'm just wondering if the result will be the same whether the input is 480i or 480p.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/14899214
> 
> 
> This PReP capability sounds interesting, but I'm curious as to how the image can be identical unless the DVDO can somehow reconstruct the original 480i signal and then re-preprocess.



That's exactly what it does.


I've tested both with Oppo 970 feeding 480i HDMI and PS3 feeding 480p HDMI to the VP and can't see a difference. HQV test disc deinterlacing tests are identical as well and you can easily see the difference in both the film and video test results when comparing to 480p from the PS3 directly.


Maybe I shouldn't have said IDENTICAL however. That would suggest "PReP" is PERFECT, which I'm sure it's not.


So close that you can't see a difference either with program viewing or test patterns, yes.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14899299
> 
> 
> That's exactly what it does.
> 
> 
> I've tested both with Oppo 970 feeding 480i HDMI and PS3 feeding 480p HDMI to the VP and can't see a difference. HQV test disc deinterlacing tests are identical as well and you can easily see the difference in both the film and video test results when comparing to 480p from the PS3 directly.
> 
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't have said IDENTICAL however. That would suggest "PReP" is PERFECT, which I'm sure it's not.
> 
> 
> So close that you can't see a difference either with program viewing or test patterns, yes.



So, as long as the original 480p processing is not destructive in terms of over processing you should be able to OK. I would imagine that both the 970 and PS3 do a good job of clean processing.


----------



## jce_54

I have a bit of a noob dilemma. I'm looking to put together a modest system for my family room. Probably looking at a 55-60" plasma, full surround, blu-ray, directv. My wife bought me the Pioneer VSX-1015TX-K for Christmas a few years back and I'm looking to make use of it for the first time since we've moved. My question is that it does have 3 component-in's, so am I able to take full advantage of 1080p via component cable? I'm looking at the Panasonic BD30 as the blu-ray player.


I'm going to be installing a much higher end projector type theater system in the basement, so I want this to be pretty nice, but nothing over the top.


Thanks in advance for the help and advice.


----------



## 6SpeedTA95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jce_54* /forum/post/14899503
> 
> 
> I have a bit of a noob dilemma. I'm looking to put together a modest system for my family room. Probably looking at a 55-60" plasma, full surround, blu-ray, directv. My wife bought me the Pioneer VSX-1015TX-K for Christmas a few years back and I'm looking to make use of it for the first time since we've moved. My question is that it does have 3 component-in's, so am I able to take full advantage of 1080p via component cable? I'm looking at the Panasonic BD30 as the blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> I'm going to be installing a much higher end projector type theater system in the basement, so I want this to be pretty nice, but nothing over the top.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help and advice.



To do 1080p you've gotta have HDMI. Component is capable of 1080i but not 1080p. If the BD player can output 1080i60 and the tv has a good deinterlacer it probably wont make much difference assuming the receiver doesn't alter the signal.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jce_54* /forum/post/14899503
> 
> 
> I have a bit of a noob dilemma. I'm looking to put together a modest system for my family room. Probably looking at a 55-60" plasma, full surround, blu-ray, directv. My wife bought me the Pioneer VSX-1015TX-K for Christmas a few years back and I'm looking to make use of it for the first time since we've moved. My question is that it does have 3 component-in's, so am I able to take full advantage of 1080p via component cable? I'm looking at the Panasonic BD30 as the blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> I'm going to be installing a much higher end projector type theater system in the basement, so I want this to be pretty nice, but nothing over the top.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help and advice.



I'd only add that if it were me I'd probably use HDMI for video to the TV and simply run optical/spdif to the AVR for audio. You'll probably have the added benefit of 2 channel audio via HDMI this way for the TV speakers as well.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14899580
> 
> 
> I'd only add that if it were me I'd probably use HDMI for video to the TV and simply run optical/spdif to the AVR for audio. You'll probably have the added benefit of 2 channel audio via HDMI this way for the TV speakers as well.



Well, if his AVR has 5.1 pre-ins (which it probably does) then the best option would be for him to run the BD player over HDMI to his TV so that he not only gets 1080p for BD but also upscaling of SD DVD content.


Then just run 5.1 analog output from the BD player (Sony S550 or Panasonic S55) to the AVR.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jce_54* /forum/post/14899503
> 
> 
> I'm looking at the Panasonic BD30 as the blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> I'm going to be installing a much higher end projector type theater system in the basement, so I want this to be pretty nice, but nothing over the top.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help and advice.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/14899634
> 
> 
> Well, if his AVR has 5.1 pre-ins (which it probably does) then the best option would be for him to run the BD player over HDMI to his TV so that he not only gets 1080p for BD but also upscaling of SD DVD content.
> 
> 
> Then just run 5.1 analog output from the BD player (Sony S550 or Panasonic S55) to the AVR.



I guess I was going on the assumption he had already picked the BD30.


Certainly what you propose is a fine option, but using analog output (even with lossless audio) and depending on the bass management in the player with a modest surround setup could just as easily produce inferior sound compared to legacy audio w/proper internal processing in the AVR.


This illustrates an important point IMO and a potential pitfall. The digital decoding step is certainly not the only point at which the signal can become "lossy".


----------



## JBaumgart

If using the 7.1 analog outs which is supposed to have the more flexible bass management, the Sony S550 or the Panasonic S55?


----------



## Dalat

Guys, I need help to narrow down my decision.


Pioneer 51

Panasonic BD35

Sony S350


I run everything through the AVR (1.3 HDMI) to a 720p front projector

I don't need analog outs (thus eliminating Panasonic BD55, and Sony S550)

I don't need or want Profile 2.0, or even 1.1, but I understand these players come with at least 1.1, these "extra" features are useless to me.

Load time is unimportant

I don't need upconversion quality (already have XA-2)

What I do want is Blu Ray PQ (#1 priority), and True HD & DTS-MA, and the least buggy player.


So I guess the answer I'm looking for is: which of the above 3 players give the best Blu Ray PQ?


Thank you!


----------



## kclark

i havent seen the panny, but have seen the sony 350 hooked up to a sony xbr5 and the pioneer 51 was hooked up to a pioneer elite. that pioneer set up was mind blowing!!! pioneer had a "depth" to the picture that the sony just didnt have. it may have been the differences amongst the tv's defining what i saw, but i suggest that you look deeper into the features that each player has and doesnt have, do/dont do and decide from there the one that meets your needs.


----------



## B_S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kclark* /forum/post/14903866
> 
> 
> i havent seen the panny, but have seen the sony 350 hooked up to a sony xbr5 and the pioneer 51 was hooked up to a pioneer elite. that pioneer set up was mind blowing!!! pioneer had a "depth" to the picture that the sony just didnt have. it may have been the differences amongst the tv's defining what i saw, but i suggest that you look deeper into the features that each player has and doesnt have, do/dont do and decide from there the one that meets your needs.



I think you're right on that one about the difference being the TVs more than the players. IMO, there's no comparrison between a Kuro and an XBR. (Not trying to start a debate here, thats just my opinion.)


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kclark* /forum/post/14903866
> 
> 
> i havent seen the panny, but have seen the sony 350 hooked up to a sony xbr5 and the pioneer 51 was hooked up to a pioneer elite. that pioneer set up was mind blowing!!! pioneer had a "depth" to the picture that the sony just didnt have. it may have been the differences amongst the tv's defining what i saw, but i suggest that you look deeper into the features that each player has and doesnt have, do/dont do and decide from there the one that meets your needs.



Definitely not an apples to apples comparison.


----------



## jce_54

Thanks for the input. That was going to be my second question -- if i could use the HDMI for only the picture and not the sound. I'm pretty tech saavy, and I used to be pretty well versed in all this stuff, but haven't really been in "the game" for about 6 years since college, and now there have been so many changes I'm trying to catch up! Thanks for the help though.


One last question, do you notice any signal quality degredation over longer runs of HDMI cable? I'm looking at probably at least 50 feet maybe a little more, but def under 90 and want to make sure it'll be worth the hassle.


----------



## Keith25c

I just purchased a Panny 50PZ800U television and would like to pair a good Blu-Ray player with it. My budget is $300.


My receiver is an old Sony STR-DE635 which has no HDMI, doesn't process video codecs well if at all (I'm not sure actually). I am looking at possibly upgrading my receiver to a Denon 1909 or similar (something under $650).


Right now, I've honed in on the Panasonic DMP-BD35. Would that seem to be wise choice? Other suggestions/alternatives?


Thanks


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith25c* /forum/post/14906046
> 
> 
> I just purchased a Panny 50PZ800U television and would like to pair a good Blu-Ray player with it. My budget is $300.
> 
> 
> My receiver is an old Sony STR-DE635 which has no HDMI, doesn't process video codecs well if at all (I'm not sure actually). I am looking at possibly upgrading my receiver to a Denon 1909 or similar (something under $650).
> 
> 
> Right now, I've honed in on the Panasonic DMP-BD35. Would that seem to be wise choice? Other suggestions/alternatives?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Nothing wrong with your player choice. Just make sure the receiver you choose decodes advanced audio codecs.


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/14906322
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with your player choice. Just make sure the receiver you choose decodes advanced audio codecs.



Actually the BD35 has onboard decoding of all advanced lossless codecs. You just need a receiver that supports HDMI


----------



## Franke46




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jce_54* /forum/post/14906004
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input. That was going to be my second question -- if i could use the HDMI for only the picture and not the sound. I'm pretty tech saavy, and I used to be pretty well versed in all this stuff, but haven't really been in "the game" for about 6 years since college, and now there have been so many changes I'm trying to catch up! Thanks for the help though.
> 
> 
> One last question, do you notice any signal quality degredation over longer runs of HDMI cable? I'm looking at probably at least 50 feet maybe a little more, but def under 90 and want to make sure it'll be worth the hassle.



Yes, that would be one way of continue to use your receiver, but you will not be able to hear the best lossless 7.1 audio tracks. For that you need HDMI audio. Instead you will get a slightly lower quality version of DTS or Dolby Digital. It will sound pretty darn good for now and when you get a new receiver with HDMI you will be able to use the BD player with it.


HDMI signals are digital and do not degrade much with distance, cable manufacturers certify their cables to the length they make them. My Projector has a 50ft run, I think I have seen 75ft and 100ft cables.


Best of luck


Franke46


----------



## yu.eugene

does anyone knew any current blu ray player that can do forced 24p aside from ps3? can bitstream or decode dts ma and dolby tru hd. thanks in advance.


----------



## mtw4991




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yu.eugene* /forum/post/14907126
> 
> 
> does anyone knew any current blu ray player that can do forced 24p aside from ps3? can bitstream or decode dts ma and dolby tru hd. thanks in advance.



The Panny 35 decodes TrueHD and DTS MA.


----------



## mtw4991

I've got a Panny BD35 hooked up to a Yamaha 663. Both decode ALL audio codecs. Anybody got an opinion on whether I should let the 35 or the 663 decode the audio? Or does it not really matter unless I want the lights on the 663 to light up, lol.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtw4991* /forum/post/14909245
> 
> 
> I've got a Panny BD35 hooked up to a Yamaha 663. Both decode ALL audio codecs. Anybody got an opinion on whether I should let the 35 or the 663 decode the audio? Or does it not really matter unless I want the lights on the 663 to light up, lol.



Ask you ears.


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/14909511
> 
> 
> Ask you ears.



What he said. Try them both. It does seem like bitstreaming has introduced audio dropouts for a number of folks on various different players, but perhaps Panasonic has worked out the kinks with the 35. I have a PS3 and a Samsung 1500 (which arrived at my house today) and I will be testing bitstreaming to my receiver versus decoding on the player. I would just be surprised if one sounded better than the other.


----------



## yu.eugene

thanks for the responce, but i need forced 24p to go along my sharp xvz21000 projector. i need a player that can do forced 24p like the ps3 to replace my current player bd30 which cant do forced 24p. thanks


----------



## Cortiz

I had the opportunity to test both tha S350 and the BD35 and I can tell you that operational wise, they are about the same. Boot up time, loading time etc..... But in the PQ dept, the BD35 was hands down the better of the two. The Panny just seemed more sharper, and the colors just popped out of the screen almost 3D like. I am keeping the BD35 and sell my Sony S350.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yu.eugene* /forum/post/14909805
> 
> 
> thanks for the responce, but i need forced 24p to go along my sharp xvz21000 projector. i need a player that can do forced 24p like the ps3 to replace my current player bd30 which cant do forced 24p. thanks



Similar question asked here.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1034970


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cortiz* /forum/post/14910437
> 
> 
> I had the opportunity to test both tha S350 and the BD35 and I can tell you that operational wise, they are about the same. Boot up time, loading time etc..... But in the PQ dept, the BD35 was hands down the better of the two. The Panny just seemed more sharper, and the colors just popped out of the screen almost 3D like. I am keeping the BD35 over the S350.



What method did you use to compare them?


----------



## Cortiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/14911497
> 
> 
> What method did you use to compare them?




I had both of them connected to the same TV playing the same movie( Transformers Blu-Ray, I had two copies) and switched from one HDMI to the other. At least to my eyes, the BD35 produced the better picture. The S350 PQ is very good but the picture just look softer when compared to the BD35. If you buy a Sony S350 and have never seen the PQ on the BD35, you will probably be satisfy with the Sony, but once you compare the two players PQ, you will notice the difference right away and will want to keep the BD35.


----------



## trpltongue

Hi all,


I know that there are a ton of threads asking for help on which player to buy, and I've read through a ton of them so far. But now it's my turn to ask....which player should I buy???


Let me tell you my system:

Mits HD1000 Projector (720P)

Pioneer mid-level receiver (non hdmi) with 5.1 analog inputs


I'd like to get a blu-ray player to enjoy the upgraded video and audio, I'm just wondering which player will have what I need? I guess I need something that can decode both DTS-MA and DDHD with 5.1 analog outputs? I'm not sure if my Projector supports HDCP or HDMI 1.3?


You'd think I was a noob at this, but I've been a gear junky for years. I just made the wrong choice and bought an HD-DVD player so I'm not well versed in BluRay.


any help would be greatly appreciated. Oh and of course, the cheaper the better










Russell


----------



## CaspianM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cortiz* /forum/post/14911685
> 
> 
> I had both of them connected to the same TV playing the same movie( Transformers Blu-Ray, I had two copies) and switched from one HDMI to the other. At least to my eyes, the BD35 produced the better picture. The S350 PQ is very good but the picture just look softer when compared to the BD35. If you buy a Sony S350 and have never seen the PQ on the BD35, you will probably be satisfy with the Sony, but once you compare the two players PQ, you will notice the difference right away and will want to keep the BD35.



I own the BD30 and a Sony S500. The sharper BD30 comes with ringing. That to me is not a good thing unless the sharpness setting is reduced and then you get a softer image. Panny has both the color saturation and sharpness higher by default so at the end of the day they both somewhat in the same league IMO. Having said that I personally prefer the Sony's image over the DB30 cause it is smoother /3d and more natural color production. I have not seen the DB35 but I would suspect they should be close.

If you have a small TV rather than screen/pj setup the differences and ringinging should appear less.


----------



## luigionlsd

Panasonic DMP-BD35.


----------



## rlsmith

Look at the general threads and also the one comparing the Sony 550 and the Panasonic 55. Both of these players have analog outs and are getting a lot of attention. I have a system similar to the poster and just bought the Sony 550, and am very pleased.


The previous post of the Panasonic 35 should be reconsidered as a response to this thread. It is a nice machine from all reports but does not have multi-channel analog outputs, which is clearly what the OP needs.


This thread will probably be shut down soon with redirection to the threads I mentioned. Goodbye and good luck.


----------



## Cortiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaspianM* /forum/post/14912083
> 
> 
> I own the BD30 and a Sony S500. The sharper BD30 comes with ringing. That to me is not a good thing unless the sharpness setting is reduced and then you get a softer image. Panny has both the color saturation and sharpness higher by default so at the end of the day they both somewhat in the same league IMO. Having said that I personally prefer the Sony's image over the DB30 cause it is smoother /3d and more natural color production. I have not seen the DB35 but I would suspect they should be close.
> 
> If you have a small TV rather than screen/pj setup the differences and ringinging should appear less.



I had the Panny BD30 and sold it to get the S350. The new BD35 has better picture than the old Panny BD30. I have a 46" Sony bravia LCD calibrated and the Panny BD35 picture mode set to normal. So I can faithfully tell you that the picture the new Panny produces is sharp and vibrant without any ringing. Also, I've read in the BD30 owners thread that the latest firmware (2.5) improved the PQ of the BD30. I can't confirm if this is true or not since I don't have that player anymore.


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlsmith* /forum/post/14912315
> 
> 
> Look at the general threads and also the one comparing the Sony 550 and the Panasonic 55. Both of these players have analog outs and are getting a lot of attention. I have a system similar to the poster and just bought the Sony 550, and am very pleased.
> 
> 
> The previous post of the Panasonic 35 should be reconsidered as a response to this thread. It is a nice machine from all reports but does not have multi-channel analog outputs, which is clearly what the OP needs.
> 
> 
> This thread will probably be shut down soon with redirection to the threads I mentioned. Goodbye and good luck.



What he said. Amazon has a good deal on the Sony S550 right now, but the Panny55 is getting solid reviews and appears to be the Blu-Ray SAL player to beat. The Samsung 2500 is another contender except it cannot decode DTS-HD-MA internally right now (I believe) but it has the HQV upscaler for DVD playback. Tough call. Good luck.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge

Try reading this thread.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...969206&page=78


----------



## keeper

I have a similiar setup to you and I just purchased the Sony 550. I'm very happy with it thus far.


----------



## CaspianM

Is Sony S350 any better than Panasonic BD35?

I am getting rid of the BD30 and looking for another second machine.

The S500 cannot do DTS-MA but other than it is a very nice unit in PQ.


----------



## Michael J

Hello,


I have an old Marantz SR8000 with no HDMI and a recently purchased Panasonic TH-C50FD18 plasma with HDMI inputs.


Would the PS3 offer me the best quality picture or is there a better choice in Blu Ray for my situation? I would really prefer not upgrading my receiver as the cost of the plasma and this new Blu Ray player represent a nice chunk of change for me.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michael J* /forum/post/14915298
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I have an old Marantz SR8000 with no HDMI and a recently purchased Panasonic TH-C50FD18 plasma with HDMI inputs.
> 
> 
> Would the PS3 offer me the best quality picture or is there a better choice in Blu Ray for my situation? I would really prefer not upgrading my receiver as the cost of the plasma and this new Blu Ray player represent a nice chunk of change for me.



The PS3 is not a good choice for audio in your situation. The PS3 can only output the new lossless audio formats over HDMI. For audio, you would be better served by a player such as the Panasonic BD55 or the Sony S550. They can decode the new formats and output them over analog connections to your HDMI-less receiver. Also, both players get favorable video reviews compared to the PS3.


----------



## gte747e

The BD-35K is no longer pre-order on Amazon, but the price just went up $100 on Amazon to $399!!


----------



## Michael J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/14915374
> 
> 
> The PS3 is not a good choice for audio in your situation. The PS3 can only output the new lossless audio formats over HDMI. For audio, you would be better served by a player such as the Panasonic BD55 or the Sony S550. They can decode the new formats and output them over analog connections to your HDMI-less receiver. Also, both players get favorable video reviews compared to the PS3.



Thanks very much!


Mike


----------



## JeffrySG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/14915374
> 
> 
> The PS3 is not a good choice for audio in your situation. The PS3 can only output the new lossless audio formats over HDMI. For audio, you would be better served by a player such as the Panasonic BD55 or the Sony S550. They can decode the new formats and output them over analog connections to your HDMI-less receiver. Also, both players get favorable video reviews compared to the PS3.


_I'm kind of in the same situation with the receiver as well. So thanks for the recommendations on that!_


My TV set is an older SONY rear projection (KF-50WE610) which only has a DVI connection and not a HDMI. I have a HDRI-DVI cable but was curious to hear if anyone was having any issues using a BR player with this type of connection or with that specific TV set.


Thanks for any input on this!


----------



## mtw4991




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ack_bk* /forum/post/14909656
> 
> 
> What he said. Try them both. It does seem like bitstreaming has introduced audio dropouts for a number of folks on various different players, but perhaps Panasonic has worked out the kinks with the 35. I have a PS3 and a Samsung 1500 (which arrived at my house today) and I will be testing bitstreaming to my receiver versus decoding on the player. I would just be surprised if one sounded better than the other.



Did you have a chance to test the bitstreaming vs. PCM yet? Very interested in the results. Thanks!


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtw4991* /forum/post/14916739
> 
> 
> Did you have a chance to test the bitstreaming vs. PCM yet? Very interested in the results. Thanks!



I did. So far I tested (on Blu-Ray):

Iron Man

Sleeping Beauty

Indy4

Ratatouille


Keep in mind that this was not a double blind test and I had to move the disc back in forth between the two players, but I have to be honest and tell you that I could not detect any discernible difference between bitstreaming on the Samsung 1500 and letting the PS3 decode the audio and output via PCM to my PS3. Iron Man (the movie I spent the most time comparing) as this movie was amazing (AQ) on Blu-Ray may have been a few decibels louder via bitstreaming, but that was about it. I thought both sounded amazing, with the only real difference having my receiver light up with True HD and DTS-HD-MA for bitstreaming










The good news is I did not experience any audio drops by bitstreaming either. The PQ between the PS3 and Samsung 1500 is pretty much a wash on BD material as well (I might give a slight nod to the PS3). I thought DVD upscaling on the PS3 was slightly better as well, but the Samsung was decent to good. I will end up getting the Samsung for $140 after selling The Ultimate Matrix that came free, so you just cannot beat the price.


I did have a problem playing For Your Eyes Only on the 1500 (lots of people are having issues with the Bond movies on various players) and the PS3 played it just fine.


----------



## mtw4991




ack_bk said:


> I did. So far I tested (on Blu-Ray):
> 
> Iron Man
> 
> Sleeping Beauty
> 
> Indy4
> 
> Ratatouille
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that this was not a double blind test and I had to move the disc back in forth between the two players, but I have to be honest and tell you that I could not detect any discernible difference between bitstreaming on the Samsung 1500 and letting the PS3 decode the audio and output via PCM to my PS3.....
> 
> The good news is I did not experience any audio drops by bitstreaming either...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input!
> 
> I got my DVE BluRay today and will be calibrating my sammy 67A750 tonight. I was reading the Users Guide and in the audio section it states:
> 
> "HDMI is only of concern if you are using it to route audio from the player to receiver".. I AM-don't want the cable jungle back there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It should be set to PCM unless your avr decodes TrueHD/DTS MA"... MINE DOES-and I want the lights on the avr to light up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Even if your avr *CAN* decode these formats, the *BEST* choice may still be PCM"...WHAT?? WHY??? I don't want the cable jungle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Without using PCM, you may not be able to hear extra audio features like narration tracks".... WHAT'S UP WITH THIS? now I'm confused!
> 
> 
> Opinions on these please.


----------



## Roscoe

You shouldn't need more cables to send PCM...that just means the signal is going to the AVR already decoded. Yes, you lose the pretty lights on the AVR telling you TrueHD or whatever but sometimes it sounds better.


From what I've read here, most players and AVRs cannot decode both a main track and commentary so that usually means it gets mixed in the receiver (PCM) and sent in a lossy format.


----------



## Bob Pariseau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtw4991* /forum/post/14919693
> 
> 
> I got my DVE BluRay today and will be calibrating my sammy 67A750 tonight. I was reading the Users Guide and in the audio section it states:
> 
> "HDMI is only of concern if you are using it to route audio from the player to receiver".. I AM-don't want the cable jungle back there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It should be set to PCM unless your avr decodes TrueHD/DTS MA"... MINE DOES-and I want the lights on the avr to light up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Even if your avr *CAN* decode these formats, the *BEST* choice may still be PCM"...WHAT?? WHY??? I don't want the cable jungle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Without using PCM, you may not be able to hear extra audio features like narration tracks".... WHAT'S UP WITH THIS? now I'm confused!
> 
> 
> Opinions on these please.



I suspect you are confusing "PCM" with "Multi-Channel Analog" audio.


PCM is a digital audio signal that comes over the HDMI cable you already want to use. Choosing to use PCM doesn't require any cabling changes -- no cable jungle.


The lossless bitstream audio formats have to be decoded to PCM before you can do anything with them. This can be done by sending them as HDMI Bitstream to a receiver that decodes (which means your little light lights up!), or by decoding them in a player that decodes and sending the result as HDMI LPCM to your receiver (which means your little light does NOT light up). Raw (uncompressed) LPCM tracks from Blu-Ray discs that have those also go to your receiver as HDMI LPCM -- which means you have to be able to handle HDMI LPCM properly *ANYWAY* or you won't be able to play those tracks.


In either case the result of the decoding (in player or in receiver) is identical. Seriously.


The reason people suggest you decode in the player is:


1) No need to load up your receiver with that processing.


2) Audio mixing can only happen in the player and can only happen after the track is decoded, so HDMI LPCM is the way to get best quality when you use audio mixing features on some discs.


The reason people suggest you decode in the receiver is:


1) The little light lights up! Wow! That's easily worth the money!


2) Audio mixing is for for "extras" content. (Spit!) Who cares about "extras" content?

--Bob


----------



## mtw4991




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Pariseau* /forum/post/14919792
> 
> 
> I suspect you are confusing "PCM" with "Multi-Channel Analog" audio.
> 
> 
> PCM is a digital audio signal that comes over the HDMI cable you already want to use. Choosing to use PCM doesn't require any cabling changes -- no cable jungle.
> 
> 
> The lossless bitstream audio formats have to be decoded to PCM before you can do anything with them. This can be done by sending them as HDMI Bitstream to a receiver that decodes (which means your little light lights up!), or by decoding them in a player that decodes and sending the result as HDMI LPCM to your receiver (which means your little light does NOT light up). Raw (uncompressed) LPCM tracks from Blu-Ray discs that have those also go to your receiver as HDMI LPCM -- which means you have to be able to handle HDMI LPCM properly *ANYWAY* or you won't be able to play those tracks.
> 
> 
> In either case the result of the decoding (in player or in receiver) is identical. Seriously.
> 
> 
> The reason people suggest you decode in the player is:
> 
> 
> 1) No need to load up your receiver with that processing.
> 
> 
> 2) Audio mixing can only happen in the player and can only happen after the track is decoded, so HDMI LPCM is the way to get best quality when you use audio mixing features on some discs.
> 
> 
> The reason people suggest you decode in the receiver is:
> 
> 
> 1) The little light lights up! Wow! That's easily worth the money!
> 
> 
> 2) Audio mixing is for for "extras" content. (Spit!) Who cares about "extras" content?
> 
> --Bob



Bob,

This is probably the best & simplest explanation I've heard yet and a REAL education for me. Scr*w the pretty lights and the commentary, lmao!


(1)Seriously though, letting the player handle the decoding and mixing sounds reasonable, which is what DVE suggests to some degree. This way, you get what the director and the disc makers intended.


(2)A light just went off in my head....many people with various player/receiver combinations have complained about lip sync issues and audio drop-out via bitstreaming. This would makes sense if the receiver has to decode, mix and output the audio and do it fast enough to "catch up" with the video pass-thru to the display. Thus a delay in the audio vs. video streams. Correct?


Gonna reset my Panny 35 to PCM when I get home









Thanks again guys.


Samsung 67A750

Yamaha RX-V663BL

Panasonic DMP BD-35

Comcast HD

future shareholder of Logitech (harmony 1) rotflmfas


----------



## tex94

From prior posts many of you report the Panny bd35 exhibiting red push. I already have a TV (sharp 52d62u) that exhibits red push too. What happens if I put these 2 together? Will I get even more red push or will it just look as bad as the device with the most red push alone?


I'm hoping it is no worse than my Sharp, which is tolerable. The bd35 decodes DTS-MA and my receiver does not so otherwise it seems like a good choice.


----------



## MatthewH12

I've been looking into getting my first Blu-Ray player for under the $300 mark, and these are the two that seem to fit that. I've read through a lot of threads on here, which is how I found out about these two models, but most posts comparing the two are a few months old, so I'm looking for some reviews of each after people have had them for awhile.


I'm not sure if it will make a difference but I'll be using it with a 42" ProScan 1080p HDTV (Not sure if it does the 24fps thing, anyone know?), but nothing fancy for audio, just a basic 5.1 system. I read the samsung has had some issues with certain discs and this bothers me and i'm not sure if those are resolved, and it is about $50 cheaper. The sony being $298 and the samsung being $247 at walmart.


One thing that is important to me is DVD Upconversion as I have a big DVD collection and I want them to still look good.


Ideas, suggestions and oppinions would be greatly appreciated, Thanks!


--Matt


----------



## johnbe

You can get the 1500 from Amazon for $215.69 with free shipping and usually no taxes. Plus you get 2 free movies from a selection of movies. Thinking of getting another player as this price is very reasonable. I have the 1400 and have no problems worth mentioning. Satisfied with Samsung at the moment.


----------



## FORMULA11

Im so confused on these players audio output.What are my choices of players my reciever is a panny XR55 no HDMI and display is panny 50PX75 720P.I only rent movies (do not buy at all) if that matters.


----------



## jdmac29

I got my 350 about 3 weeks ago. So far it is excellent. I would read the owners threads on each to get some really good information. I read the entire 350 thread and there were some reporting a yellow push early on but none recently mine was fine no issues and the color is outstanding. No other issues have been noted on the 350. I upgraded the firmware to 10 and now I have bd live so everything is great with this player.


Sony style has a good deal if you have never had a sony card any purchase of 299 or more on the sony card gets you a $150 statement credit so you can basically get the 350 for $150 with only tax added. That is what I did.

Good luck.


----------



## DHS

Has anyone compared PQ between the Sony S550 and PS3? I am going to be buying a player today and any feedback would be apppreciated.


----------



## Hockey Guy

I have the S350, a Denon 1908 ( 3 speakers) and a Pany 800U 50" all hooked up by HDMI. I can still return the S350 and I was thinking of getting the Panny 35. I do not own any DVD's and i just rent when I want to watch one. Is there any reason to switch to the Panny 35? The 350 looks great in blu ray and it has been easy to use.


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MatthewH12* /forum/post/14923488
> 
> 
> I've been looking into getting my first Blu-Ray player for under the $300 mark, and these are the two that seem to fit that. I've read through a lot of threads on here, which is how I found out about these two models, but most posts comparing the two are a few months old, so I'm looking for some reviews of each after people have had them for awhile.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it will make a difference but I'll be using it with a 42" ProScan 1080p HDTV (Not sure if it does the 24fps thing, anyone know?), but nothing fancy for audio, just a basic 5.1 system. I read the samsung has had some issues with certain discs and this bothers me and i'm not sure if those are resolved, and it is about $50 cheaper. The sony being $298 and the samsung being $247 at walmart.
> 
> 
> One thing that is important to me is DVD Upconversion as I have a big DVD collection and I want them to still look good.
> 
> 
> Ideas, suggestions and oppinions would be greatly appreciated, Thanks!
> 
> 
> --Matt



I own a Samsung 1500 and a PS3 and am very impressed so far with the 1500. It loads discs only slightly slower than the PS3, and has played every movie I have thrown at it aside from "For Your Eyes Only" which seems to be giving lots of players fits aside from just Samsung. I purchased the player from Amazon for $214 and it came with a free copy of The Ultimte Matrix Collection (the deal is now dead but you can now get 2 free movies from a list). I am selling The Matrix for $74 making the cost of my player $140. I was originally leaning towards the Sony S350, but could not justify paying $100+ more. The Samsung's PQ and AQ are on par with the PS3 and upscaling of DVD is slightly softer than my PS3. All around I have found the Samsung 1500 to be better than I expected based on the price I was able to pay. That said, Samsung's customer service has a spotty track record. While they release firmware updates, those updates can be few and far between between releases of movies that have issues. If this is going to be your primary player, the Sony or Panasonic players may be a better fit if you are concerned about playback issues and customer service support.


----------



## Cortiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hockey Guy* /forum/post/14926602
> 
> 
> I have the S350, a Denon 1908 ( 3 speakers) and a Pany 800U 50" all hooked up by HDMI. I can still return the S350 and I was thinking of getting the Panny 35. I do not own any DVD's and i just rent when I want to watch one. Is there any reason to switch to the Panny 35? The 350 looks great in blu ray and it has been easy to use.



I had the S350 for a couple of weeks and I liked it a lot. When the new Panny came out, I decided to give it a try and ended up liking the PQ better than the S350. To my eyes, the Panny colors are just more vibrant, sharper and detailed. A person on this thread commented that being sharper introduced more noise to the picture, but I beg to differ. The Panny PQ it's just spectacular, no noise whatsoever. Just a clean, sharp smooth picture.


Performance wise, these to players are neck to neck. Load speed, booting time etc....seems to be a tie....although I think the Panny is a tad faster loading discs but not by much.......So i decided to keep the Panny and return the Sony based only on the PQ.


----------



## Hockey Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cortiz* /forum/post/14928096
> 
> 
> I had the S350 for a couple of weeks and I liked it a lot. When the new Panny came out, I decided to give it a try and ended up liking the PQ better than the S350. To my eyes, the Panny colors are just more vibrant, sharper and detailed. A person on this thread commented that being sharper introduced more noise to the picture, but I beg to differ. The Panny PQ it's just spectacular, no noise whatsoever. Just a clean, sharp smooth picture.
> 
> 
> Performance wise, these to players are neck to neck. Load speed, booting time etc....seems to be a tie....although I think the Panny is a tad faster loading discs but not by much.......So i decided to keep the Panny and return the Sony based only on the PQ.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## MatthewH12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ack_bk* /forum/post/14927893
> 
> 
> I own a Samsung 1500 and a PS3 and am very impressed so far with the 1500. It loads discs only slightly slower than the PS3, and has played every movie I have thrown at it aside from "For Your Eyes Only" which seems to be giving lots of players fits aside from just Samsung. I purchased the player from Amazon for $214 and it came with a free copy of The Ultimte Matrix Collection (the deal is now dead but you can now get 2 free movies from a list). I am selling The Matrix for $74 making the cost of my player $140. I was originally leaning towards the Sony S350, but could not justify paying $100+ more. The Samsung's PQ and AQ are on par with the PS3 and upscaling of DVD is slightly softer than my PS3. All around I have found the Samsung 1500 to be better than I expected based on the price I was able to pay. That said, Samsung's customer service has a spotty track record. While they release firmware updates, those updates can be few and far between between releases of movies that have issues. If this is going to be your primary player, the Sony or Panasonic players may be a better fit if you are concerned about playback issues and customer service support.



Looking at BestBuy, the BD-P1500 and the BDP-S350 are both $299, but I also noticed they have a BD-P2550 which is $399 and has a REON chip.

Does the REON chip in the BD-P2550 improve DVDs enough to make it worth the extra $100?

Note: I'm not a NetFlix subscriber currently but i do use Pandora occasionally, and I won't be using any fancy audio setups.


Edit: I think it's between the BDP-S350 and the BD-P2550, depending on if the REON chip is worth it. Thoughts?

Edit 2: Also, does anybody know if the Proscan 42LA45H Supports 1080p24p? I've looked @ the book and can't find it.


Thanks!!

--Matt


----------



## aquafire

Hey Guys,


Trying to decide whether or not to buy the Pioneer BDP-05FD or wait for the BDP-09FD?


What will the 05 or 09 give me that my PS3 does not?


thanks!


----------



## mediahound

I'm trying to decide between the Samsung 2550 or the Panasonic BD55 Blu Ray players.


I will eventually get the Oppo one but need something until that comes out.


Picture quality for upscaled DVDs is important to me, sound too but not as much.


Which player should I get and why?


PS-I know the Samsung can do Netflix streaming and that might be nice but I don't mind buying the Roku box if and when I want to do that.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cortiz* /forum/post/14928096
> 
> 
> I had the S350 for a couple of weeks and I liked it a lot. When the new Panny came out, I decided to give it a try and ended up liking the PQ better than the S350. To my eyes, the Panny colors are just more vibrant, sharper and detailed. A person on this thread commented that being sharper introduced more noise to the picture, but I beg to differ. The Panny PQ it's just spectacular, no noise whatsoever. Just a clean, sharp smooth picture.
> 
> 
> Performance wise, these to players are neck to neck. Load speed, booting time etc....seems to be a tie....although I think the Panny is a tad faster loading discs but not by much.......So i decided to keep the Panny and return the Sony based only on the PQ.



How does the new Panny look for On Screen Graphics?

I saw the older BD30, and it looked VCR-like.


Does anyone have pictures of the new Panny with the On-Screen Graphics? Looking for things like time-line bar, Audio/Video bit-rate, etc.


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MatthewH12* /forum/post/14929033
> 
> 
> Looking at BestBuy, the BD-P1500 and the BDP-S350 are both $299, but I also noticed they have a BD-P2550 which is $399 and has a REON chip.
> 
> Does the REON chip in the BD-P2550 improve DVDs enough to make it worth the extra $100?
> 
> Note: I'm not a NetFlix subscriber currently but i do use Pandora occasionally, and I won't be using any fancy audio setups.
> 
> 
> Edit: I think it's between the BDP-S350 and the BD-P2550, depending on if the REON chip is worth it. Thoughts?
> 
> Edit 2: Also, does anybody know if the Proscan 42LA45H Supports 1080p24p? I've looked @ the book and can't find it.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> --Matt



I have not used a REON in person, but I have demoed a Oppo 983 which is slightly better than the REON from what I gather. The Oppo 983 is $399. If you have a lot of DVD's and plan on still watching DVD for years to come then that extra $100 seems like it would be worth it to me. The Oppo 983 was definitely superior in upscaling to my PS3, Samsung 1500, and HD DVD A2 player, so I can only assume the 2550 would be superior as well.


I would also wait a month or two if I were you as there are bound to be sales on a player. $299 for the S350 and $399 for the 2550 are MSRP price. There are bound to be deals.


----------



## smjbh5

I'll be buying a 46" LCD or plasma in the very near future (next month), and was also thinking about picking up a blu-ray player. Looking for something in the sub $300 range.


Since the TV will be 46", would one be able to enjoy the full benefits of blu-ray over upconverting DVDs?


Is the PQ better (or the same) when watching SD dvds on a blu-ray player compared with an upconverting player?


Thanks.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smjbh5* /forum/post/14935299
> 
> 
> I'll be buying a 46" LCD or plasma in the very near future (next month), and was also thinking about picking up a blu-ray player. Looking for something in the sub $300 range.
> 
> 
> Since the TV will be 46", would one be able to enjoy the full benefits of blu-ray over upconverting DVDs?
> 
> 
> Is the PQ better (or the same) when watching SD dvds on a blu-ray player compared with an upconverting player?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



How far away will you be sitting from the display? Yes, you will be able to see the difference between upscaled SD DVD and BD (unless you're a mile away).


The better upscaling players generally have better PQ playing SD DVDs than BD players playing SD DVDs (the latter have spent most of their R&D on the BD side), but it depends on the specific player.


----------



## smjbh5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/14935796
> 
> 
> How far away will you be sitting from the display? Yes, you will be able to see the difference between upscaled SD DVD and BD (unless you're a mile away).
> 
> 
> The better upscaling players generally have better PQ playing SD DVDs than BD players playing SD DVDs (the latter have spent most of their R&D on the BD side), but it depends on the specific player.



I'd be 9-10 feet away from the TV. I currently have a Sony 5 disc upconverting player (forgot the model #), I've had it about a year, so it's not that old. I was thinking about the Sony 350 or the samsung one (BR players) (roughly the same price). The 2 tvs I'm deciding between are the Sansung LN46a650 and the Panasonic 46PZ850U.


----------



## iove




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mediahound* /forum/post/14931242
> 
> 
> 
> Picture quality for upscaled DVDs is important to me, sound too but not as much.
> 
> 
> Which player should I get and why?



Easy choice...Samsung 2550 with the REON is superior to the BD55 deinterlacing/upscaling wise. The BD55 has the edge when it comes to sound as it can decode DTS-MA.


----------



## mediahound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iove* /forum/post/14937797
> 
> 
> Easy choice...Samsung 2550 with the REON is superior to the BD55 deinterlacing/upscaling wise. The BD55 has the edge when it comes to sound as it can decode DTS-MA.



I plan on buying the Oppo Bly ray player when it comes out so this one would be a temporary one to tide me over until then.


I only have 5.1 speakers. I guess the samsung is what I should go for? It even has Netflix streaming I heard.


----------



## King Titus

I have a bedroom with with a 50 inch plasma 1080i.

Which BR player should I choose. It will be hooked directly to the Plasma's HDMI.
NO AVR or speakers.


It will just be Plasma and Blu Ray player. Sound through tv only.


Thanks


----------



## stevetimleck

thanks in advance for the help

I have a harmon kardon avr 245 7.1

i have a budget of 400

what would the pros and cons of a ps3 be? thanks


----------



## graphicguy

Steve....don't know much about your HK 245. From what I can gather, it's got HDMI connection capability. Do you know the version of HDMI (1.1, 1.2, 1.3)?


You'll get a lot of debate here, but there are plenty of us who feel the PS3 is the best BD player on the market.


#1-it can internally decode the HD codecs (preferred way of getting lossless sound from your BDs).

#2-hey, it's also a good gaming machine

#3-uses wireless game controllers (via blue tooth)

#4-puts out a beautiful picture

#4-on the "low" end of the price range of BD players

#5-can be upgraded via firmware on a Wi-Fi network

#6-can be used as an internet gateway (as a node on your network)


Cons....


The only one I've noted is it uses a blue tooth remote. That means if you have an IR universal remote control (like a Harmony), it won't work with the PS3.


That said, you can get an add-on USB "dongle" (Nyko) from BB for about $20 that will allow you to use your universal remote.


----------



## ES_2008

Hello everyone


Can somebody please help me choose either DMP-BD55 or S550?

Is there any important advantage to each?


Any help will be greatly appreciated

Thanks in advance


PS: My current player is a BDP-S1 but it doesn't convert DTS-MA to PCM for HDMI output so I have to get a new player


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ES_2008* /forum/post/14940151
> 
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> Can somebody please help me choose either DMP-BD55 or S550?
> 
> Is there any important advantage to each?
> 
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> PS: My current player is a BDP-S1 but it doesn't convert DTS-MA to PCM for HDMI output so I have to get a new player



I don't see why you'd not throw the PS3 into the mix.

The BD35 will decode all formats over HDMI as well.


There seems to be a new issue that I just came upon. The s550 has no way to "force" LPCM vs. bitstream for HD audio output. Assuming you have a pre HDMI 1.3 AVR, there shouldn't be a problem, although you are still depending on the communication over HDMI to "tell" the player to send LPCM. There is at least one HDMI 1.3 AVR (Yamaha V663) that apparently decodes bitstreamed DTS-MA but will NOT matrix to 7.1 if you need it. It will apparently only matrix 7.1 from 5.1 LPCM. However, the HDMI communication "tells" the s550 to send bitstream. Thus, with this combo, THERE IS NO WAY TO MATRIX 5.1 TO 7.1 for DTS-MA over HDMI.


----------



## ES_2008




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14941320
> 
> 
> I don't see why you'd not throw the PS3 into the mix.
> 
> The BD35 will decode all formats over HDMI as well.
> 
> 
> There seems to be a new issue that I just came upon. The s550 has no way to "force" LPCM vs. bitstream for HD audio output. Assuming you have a pre HDMI 1.3 AVR, there shouldn't be a problem, although you are still depending on the communication over HDMI to "tell" the player to send LPCM. There is at least one HDMI 1.3 AVR (Yamaha V663) that apparently decodes bitstreamed DTS-MA but will NOT matrix to 7.1 if you need it. It will apparently only matrix 7.1 from 5.1 LPCM. However, the HDMI communication "tells" the s550 to send bitstream. Thus, with this combo, THERE IS NO WAY TO MATRIX 5.1 TO 7.1 for DTS-MA over HDMI.



Thank you for your response


My son has a PS3 and I've tried it before. It's a capable Blu-ray player and I did think about it before. But truthfully, I'd rather get a standalone for my Blu-ray playback


Both of these players cost me the same so that's why I'm curious which to choose. My receiver is HDMI 1.2 so it can receive up to 7.1 PCM over HDMI


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14941320
> 
> 
> I don't see why you'd not throw the PS3 into the mix.
> 
> The BD35 will decode all formats over HDMI as well.
> 
> 
> There seems to be a new issue that I just came upon. The s550 has no way to "force" LPCM vs. bitstream for HD audio output. Assuming you have a pre HDMI 1.3 AVR, there shouldn't be a problem, although you are still depending on the communication over HDMI to "tell" the player to send LPCM. There is at least one HDMI 1.3 AVR (Yamaha V663) that apparently decodes bitstreamed DTS-MA but will NOT matrix to 7.1 if you need it. It will apparently only matrix 7.1 from 5.1 LPCM. However, the HDMI communication "tells" the s550 to send bitstream. Thus, with this combo, THERE IS NO WAY TO MATRIX 5.1 TO 7.1 for DTS-MA over HDMI.



There is also an ongoing thread comparing the two players located here. LINK


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smjbh5* /forum/post/14935299
> 
> 
> I'll be buying a 46" LCD or plasma in the very near future (next month), and was also thinking about picking up a blu-ray player. Looking for something in the sub $300 range.
> 
> 
> Since the TV will be 46", would one be able to enjoy the full benefits of blu-ray over upconverting DVDs?
> 
> 
> Is the PQ better (or the same) when watching SD dvds on a blu-ray player compared with an upconverting player?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



@9-10' away, you will most likely not see the "full benefits" of Blu-Ray. But it should still look considerably better than upconverted DVD. With a 50-52" 1080p set you would definitely be seeing more of the benefits of Blu-Ray. But you would need a 65"+ display at 10ft away to really notice the fine little details.


My advice would be to buy a Blu-Ray player from a local store like Samsclub, Costco, Wal-mart, etc that has a good return policy and give it a spin. If you don't feel like it is any better than upconverted DVD, take it back. I sat about 10ft away from a 56" 720p DLP set and Blu-Ray was a huge upgrade to me (not I am 11.5ft away from a 100" screen).


----------



## khoi

My experience with the Sony PS3, Sony S350, Panasonic BD30, Pioneer 51FD. All tested on a Samsung 52A650 (LCD, 120hz, glossy screen). I will focus ONLY on PQ (not audio, speed, features or price).


1) Transparency and 3D effect


The ability to produce a crystal clear image, with no muddiness or veil, with a 3D effect and strong transparency (the LCD screen "disappears").


- Sony PS3: 8/10 - good transparency

- Sony S350: 5/10 - poor performer - lack of 3D effect is readily apparent and image is veiled (despite intensive tweaking in the setup)


- Panasonic BD30: 8/10 - good, similar to PS3

- Pioneer 51FD: 10/10 - obvious and extreme transparency. Strong 3D effect


2) Color rendition


The ability to provide deep, accurate but also subtle and natural colors.


- Sony PS3: 8/10 - good colors, vivid and glossy. Blacks could be a touch blacker but overall PQ good.

- Sony S350: 5/10 - colors are murky, crude, "dirty". Slight yellow push. Blacks are not inky.

- Panasonic BD30: 7/10 - colors slightly understated / lack of depth, slightly crude as well. Very good blacks, quite similar to Pioneer.


- Pioneer 51FD: 9/10 - amazing colors, very subtle and refined color rendition, very natural. Very good blacks.


3) Noise / grain rendition


The ability to conceal noise and grain or to make it "photogenic".


- Sony PS3: 7/10 - noise is pretty apparent

- Sony S350: 4/10 - noise rendition is awful, especially in darker scenes - I would say that noise is lifted. Grain is OK. Overall surprisingly poor performance.


- Panasonic BD30: 8/10 - noise is apparent but better than the PS3

- Pioneer 51FD: 9/10 - noise appears very fine and photogenic. Very nice.


4) Flicking / image stability


Flicking of the image in fine textures (stairs at a distance, brick wall, buildings…etc), overall subjective image stability.


- Sony PS3: 8/10 - very solid

- Sony S350: 5/10 - poor, strong flicking in fine textures

- Panasonic BD30: 7/10 - OK, some flicking in fine textures

- Pioneer 51FD: 9/10 - solid but still not 100% perfect, the slightest flicking at times - but you really need to look for it.


Bottom line:


My overall impression is that the Pioneer 51FD is *WAY* ahead for PQ than the other players. It is in a totally different league.


S350 a poor, disappointing performer. BD30 pretty good but not great by any means. PS3 solid overall performance. Differences between players are very apparent.


The Pioneer is the only BD player I could live with - slick, glossy, extremely transparent, subtle, expensive looking picture. The image's "texture" looks much finer than the other players (that is why I believe some said the Pioneer was "sharper" - I would say "finer", not sharper).


To compare the S350 and 51FD is night and day, the image on my 52A650 is totally different.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khoi* /forum/post/14941883
> 
> 
> The Pioneer is the only BD player I could live with - slick, glossy, extremely transparent, subtle, expensive looking picture. The image's "texture" looks much finer than the other players (that is why I believe some said the Pioneer was "sharper" - I would say "finer", not sharper).
> 
> 
> To compare the S350 and 51FD is night and day, the image on my 52A650 is totally different.



BD output should be virtually identical at 1080p24 for all of these players. If you are seeing glaring differences then something else is likely providing the difference. The "shootout" thread compared the PS3 and the 51 for BD playback and basically saw no difference. Possibilities for what you are seeing include any post-processing applied to the signal i.e. noise reduction, edge enhancement etc. Many don't want/need anything other than the raw signal and would rather provide any post-processing downstream from the player (or none at all).



The Pio 51/05 are both unfortunately buggy players and not worth the added cost IMO. After all, the first thing the player must do is play discs. Additionally, both the BD55 and s550 cost less yet provide more i.e. DTS-MA decoding/7.1 analog output out of the box. The 51/05 is a non-starter IMO.


----------



## ES_2008




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14942012
> 
> 
> BD output should be virtually identical at 1080p24 for all of these players. If you are seeing glaring differences then something else is likely providing the difference. The "shootout" thread compared the PS3 and the 51 for BD playback and basically saw no difference. Possibilities for what you are seeing include any post-processing applied to the signal i.e. noise reduction, edge enhancement etc. Many don't want/need anything other than the raw signal and would rather provide any post-processing downstream from the player (or none at all).
> 
> 
> *The Pio 51/05 are both unfortunately buggy players and not worth the added cost IMO. After all, the first thing the player must do is play discs. Additionally, both the BD55 and s550 cost less yet provide more i.e. DTS-MA decoding/7.1 analog output out of the box. The 51/05 is a non-starter IMO.*



Those were the players I looked for initially especially considering Pioneer's solid reputation. Things changed however when I heard about their bugs and Pioneer's promise about the forthcoming DTS-MA decoding which hasn't happened yet


----------



## smjbh5

I'm trying to decide which one of these I should get. I can get each of them for under $250 (Samsung is $20 cheaper). None will be connected to the net.


I also have a fairly old receiver (Onkyo TX-SR600) so they will be connected via optical only.


Which does a better job at upconverting SD DVD?


Which is the better one?


I'm also getting a Samsung LN46A650.


Thanks


----------



## khoi

Everyone has his or her opinion re: bluray players.


I have extensively tried these players at home, trying all different settings, for weeks, with no bias for any player. There are large differences in these players as far as I am concerned.


So I want to share my results, on PQ quality only (not speed of the player, firmware or whatever). Hope this can help someone.


But again there are obvious differences to me between a S350, BD30, PS3 and 51FD on my 52A650, and again this is after tweaking the players extensively. The "fundamental" PQ of each player is just different.


The huge difference of the 51FD is its amazing transparency - for lack of a better word and amazing, subtle color rendition - different league, really. I would even say that on a 52a650, the 51FD is "ridiculously" better than the others.


The BD35/55 might be better players but the BD30 is so far behind the 51FD that I feel no need to try. Plus the 51FD leaves me entirely satisfied from a PQ perspective.


Again, no bias as I owned all these players and sold them all except the 51FD.


----------



## Atrus

Hi all!!!


I finally have enough cash saved up between college semesters that I can buy a new blu-ray player. I've decided between Samsung BDP-2550, the Panasonic DMP-BD55, and of course the PS3. Be aware the new HDTV I recently purchased is a Samsung LN26A450 26-Inch 720p LCD HDTV, I know not much but all I can afford right now. Now the video of course will be through HDMI, but the audio will simply be going through the television speakers. I'm at a loss with which to purchase. My main concerns are of course picture and audio quality, as well as SD DVD upconversion. Also, it might be worth it to note that I already have an Xbox 360 for my main game console, but wouldn't mind having another.


Thanks guys so much for any info you can give.


----------



## mdavej

I'll probably get clobbered for saying this, but I honestly think you'll see almost no difference between blu and upconvert on a 26" 720p screen, unless you sit very close. Save your money, and wait until you get a bigger TV and a nice receiver before you go blu, maybe after college. You're not missing much. The number of titles on bluray is still pretty pathetic.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/12689612
> 
> 
> Or, the Sony BDP-S1 and Elite HD1. Neither does DTS-HD, but they do support 1080P/24 which none of the Panny models feature.



Does the S350 support 1080P/24?


----------



## khoi

Yes it does.


----------



## khoi

On a 26" screen, there is no need for bluray whatsoever. I would consider at 46" and above. Plus you need a top 5.1 setup to take advantage of the sound quality increase.


----------



## WRX_Rocky

Just an FYI for some of you on the border of which player to get . . . . .


There has just been a huge big surprise given to all Samsung BD-P2500/2550 owners the other day with the very latest FW update!!!!


The 1500 users at last got BD Live - but the more important features:


The 2550 got BD Live at last!!!


The 2500 and 2550 both got NETFLIX streaming video!!!!!!


The Best Buy exclusive 2550 got PANDORA Internet Music!!!!


As the LG BD300 has been severly trashed for its poor PQ, this make the Samsung 2500/2550 a very nice player indeed! And, having the Reon HQV chip in it, it has the best upscaller of all the players - along with 7.1 analog out for anyone needing that as well. Both retail at $399, but I got my 2500 at CC when they had it on sale for only a few days for $349.


So now, there IS a VERY serious contendor against the PS3, and unless you also want to play games, these are the players to get.



PS: On October 30th, both the 2500 and 2550 will be getting one more FW update - internal decoding of DTS HD High Resolution audio. No, not DTS HD MA, sadly it will never be able to do that. But still, at least DTS HD HR is better than nothing if you prefer PCM or getting the secondary audio.


----------



## Minge

Let me first tell you what I have and my intention. I have the Integra 9.8 with a now universal Pioneer Elite DVD player, my display is a a Sony HS-51 projector that is only 720p. I still listen to alot of SACD's and DVD-A's so regardsless of the blu player I select the Pioneer player is staying in the mix, not to mention with the possible exception of the OPPO players the Pioneer DV59-AVi does an outstanding job with standard DVD's.


With that said until someone comes out with a player that does all, even the poor lost formats of DVD-A's and SACD's (hopefully the new OPPO BD player down the road) I want to enjoy blue ray and all of its advantages now, I am tired of sitting on the bench..


Given I have the Integra to decode all of the losses audio out there a player that streams these formats are fine by me, maybe even preferable. I am a video idiot, it is my understanding most players will not do 480i over HDMI, I would like a one cable solution that being HDMI so maybe that narrows the field or please tell me why I should not discount any player for not doing 480i over HDMI. Given this player will be a short term fix until a full replacement for my Pioneer DV59-Avi I do not want to spend allot.


From what I have told you what player fits my criteria best. I have been looking at the Panasonic BD-30 because from what I have read with the upgraded firmware it is a solid and reliable player. I could go with the new Panasonic BD-35, I am not sure what the big differances are between the players. I know a couple of the Pioneer blu players do 480i over HDMI and I have been a huge fan of Pioneers DVD players over the years. It does not seem like anyone is jumping up for joy over any of Pioneer's current offerings in the blu-ray arena as they are full of bugs.


Well there you have it, I have trigger in hand and I am ready to pull it but I need some guidance. Your help and input is appreciated as always...


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Minge* /forum/post/14944100
> 
> 
> Well there you have it, I have trigger in hand and I am ready to pull it but I need some guidance. Your help and input is appreciated as always...



The Sony s350 and s550 both do 480i HDMI but you have to manually switch resolutions.


Sounds to me you should decide b/w the BD35, s350, and PS3. Out of those, only the s350 provides 480i HDMI.


----------



## Minge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Minge* /forum/post/14944100
> 
> 
> Let me first tell you what I have and my intention. I have the Integra 9.8 with a now universal Pioneer Elite DVD player, my display is a a Sony HS-51 projector that is only 720p. I still listen to alot of SACD's and DVD-A's so regardsless of the blu player I select the Pioneer player is staying in the mix, not to mention with the possible exception of the OPPO players the Pioneer DV59-AVi does an outstanding job with standard DVD's.
> 
> 
> With that said until someone comes out with a player that does all, even the poor lost formats of DVD-A's and SACD's (hopefully the new OPPO BD player down the road) I want to enjoy blue ray and all of its advantages now, I am tired of sitting on the bench..
> 
> 
> Given I have the Integra to decode all of the losses audio out there a player that streams these formats are fine by me, maybe even preferable. I am a video idiot, it is my understanding most players will not do 480i over HDMI, I would like a one cable solution that being HDMI so maybe that narrows the field or please tell me why I should not discount any player for not doing 480i over HDMI. Given this player will be a short term fix until a full replacement for my Pioneer DV59-Avi I do not want to spend allot.
> 
> 
> From what I have told you what player fits my criteria best. I have been looking at the Panasonic BD-30 because from what I have read with the upgraded firmware it is a solid and reliable player. I could go with the new Panasonic BD-35, I am not sure what the big differances are between the players. I know a couple of the Pioneer blu players do 480i over HDMI and I have been a huge fan of Pioneers DVD players over the years. It does not seem like anyone is jumping up for joy over any of Pioneer's current offerings in the blu-ray arena as they are full of bugs.
> 
> 
> Well there you have it, I have trigger in hand and I am ready to pull it but I need some guidance. Your help and input is appreciated as always...



Thanks cpcat anyone else want to chime in?


----------



## RichB

Minge,


If you can wait for the Oppo, the reports are that it will do everything.

If not, perhaps the BD 35 is the best choice. The reports are that it has the best load times. There is always another room and Ebay down the line










- Rich


----------



## bloomcounty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRX_Rocky* /forum/post/14943191
> 
> 
> As the LG BD300 has been severly trashed for its poor PQ, this make the Samsung 2500/2550 a very nice player indeed! And, having the Reon HQV chip in it, it has the best upscaller of all the players - along with 7.1 analog out for anyone needing that as well. Both retail at $399, but I got my 2500 at CC when they had it on sale for only a few days for $349.
> 
> 
> So now, there IS a VERY serious contendor against the PS3, and unless you also want to play games, these are the players to get.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ack_bk* /forum/post/14933046
> 
> 
> I have not used a REON in person, but I have demoed a Oppo 983 which is slightly better than the REON from what I gather. The Oppo 983 is $399. If you have a lot of DVD's and plan on still watching DVD for years to come then that extra $100 seems like it would be worth it to me. The Oppo 983 was definitely superior in upscaling to my PS3, Samsung 1500, and HD DVD A2 player, so I can only assume the 2550 would be superior as well.



I'm new to all this...










How much better would you say it is than the PS3 for upscaling? I was planning on getting the PS3, not for gaming, but for it's reported excellent upscaling (as I'll be playing a lot of standard dvds). Haven't picked out my hidef display yet, but most likely 50" plasma.


Also, does the Oppo or the REON play .avi files and/or .mkv files?


The PS3 having a hard drive to play these from is kind of a cool feature...


Thanks!


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichB* /forum/post/14944511
> 
> 
> Minge,
> 
> 
> If you can wait for the Oppo, the reports are that it will do everything.
> 
> If not, perhaps the BD 35 is the best choice. The reports are that it has the best load times. There is always another room and Ebay down the line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich



The reason to get the BD35 over a PS3 would be that you'd rather have a standalone, IR, etc etc and all the other things people don't seem to like about the PS3. If it came down to load times, the PS3 is still king.


----------



## PhaedrusGalt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRX_Rocky* /forum/post/14943191
> 
> 
> PS: On October 30th, both the 2500 and 2550 will be getting one more FW update - internal decoding of DTS HD High Resolution audio. No, not DTS HD MA, sadly it will never be able to do that. But still, at least DTS HD HR is better than nothing if you prefer PCM or getting the secondary audio.



I would really like to find a blu-ray player that does Netflix AND decodes the new HD lossless audio formats.


Are there any players that fit the bill? I have a PS3 but I think I may return it. The games on it suck (I don't really like console games of any system), and their video rental service is not impressive. If PS3 had netflix instant viewing, I would definitely keep the PS3, but without netflix support, it's not nearly as cool as a stand-alone blu-ray player with netflix support.


----------



## RichB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14944911
> 
> 
> The reason to get the BD35 over a PS3 would be that you'd rather have a standalone, IR, etc etc and all the other things people don't seem to like about the PS3. If it came down to load times, the PS3 is still king.



Of course.


Since I do not play video games, I never think of the PS3 when considering Blu-Ray players. But that's just me










- Rich


----------



## smjbh5

which one of these is better? I can get both for the same price.


Does the BD35 play DVD R-?


Which is better with SD DVDs?


I bought the Sony one yesterday, but haven't picked it up yet, so I can return it without any issues.


----------



## khoi

Dmp-bd-35.


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smjbh5* /forum/post/14945730
> 
> 
> which one of these is better? I can get both for the same price.
> 
> 
> Does the BD35 play DVD R-?
> 
> 
> Which is better with SD DVDs?
> 
> 
> I bought the Sony one yesterday, but haven't picked it up yet, so I can return it without any issues.



I think both would be solid players, but the BD35 can decode all codecs internally and I have had excellent luck with Panasonic Customer Service over the years. If they are the same price, I would say get the Panasonic.


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bloomcounty* /forum/post/14944528
> 
> 
> I'm new to all this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much better would you say it is than the PS3 for upscaling? I was planning on getting the PS3, not for gaming, but for it's reported excellent upscaling (as I'll be playing a lot of standard dvds). Haven't picked out my hidef display yet, but most likely 50" plasma.
> 
> 
> Also, does the Oppo or the REON play .avi files and/or .mkv files?
> 
> 
> The PS3 having a hard drive to play these from is kind of a cool feature...
> 
> 
> Thanks!



The Oppo was noticeably better for upscaled DVD, but I was comparing it on a 106" screen with an Epson 1080 UP projector. On a smaller screen the differences would not have been as noticeable. How big is your screen? In addition, the difference between PQ when comparing the same Blu-Ray movie(s) on a PS3 vs the upscaled Oppo on the same equipment was pretty drastic. The Blu-Ray was noticeable more impressive.


My advice would be to consider waiting for the Oppo Blu-Ray player or get a Samsung 2500/2550 which has the REON. I am at the point, where I hate having multiple players and tend to be a minimalist when it comes to equipment. Not sure about the Oppo playing .avi and .mkv files as I was demoing one that a buddy purchased.


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PhaedrusGalt* /forum/post/14945184
> 
> 
> I would really like to find a blu-ray player that does Netflix AND decodes the new HD lossless audio formats.
> 
> 
> Are there any players that fit the bill? I have a PS3 but I think I may return it. The games on it suck (I don't really like console games of any system), and their video rental service is not impressive. If PS3 had netflix instant viewing, I would definitely keep the PS3, but without netflix support, it's not nearly as cool as a stand-alone blu-ray player with netflix support.



Check out PlayON for the PS3. It is free and you should be able to stream Netflix to the PS3 as long as you also own a PC.

http://www.themediamall.com/playon


----------



## gte747e




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ack_bk* /forum/post/14947662
> 
> 
> Check out PlayON for the PS3. It is free and you should be able to stream Netflix to the PS3 as long as you also own a PC.
> 
> http://www.themediamall.com/playon



This sounds good. Are the videos in HD? What kind of sound do they have?


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/14947828
> 
> 
> This sounds good. Are the videos in HD? What kind of sound do they have?



No Netflix does not offer streaming HD at this time. I believe the sound is 2 channel.


----------



## PredatorOCX

Hi all, i'm new to the forum, first of all please forgive my bad English as it's not my native language










well my question is pretty simple and quick, which one would you pick between these 2 BD players keeping in mind this:


- i don't have HDMI a/v receiver, thus i need the one who squeezes out the best of my 5.1 analogue system

- price is not an issue, i just want the best video/sound performance upon the 2 (other choices are welcome)

- i do own a vast collection of DVD discs, so best DVD upconvertion would be a plus


i think these 2 would be the best, if you would pick another one please let me know


my receiver is an Onkyo TX-DS494 with 5.1 JBL speakers


and the TV will be a Panasonic Plasma TH-46PZ86


i just want the best picture quality plus the best that can squeeze out my 5.1 analogue sound system


thanks in advance











PS, i don't care 2.0 profile as well heh


----------



## Cannonballs

Hey guys, I too need some guidance with the Blu-Ray players.


What I'm looking for is the best player with 5.1/7.1 analog outputs. No, my receiver doesn't take an HDMI cord and I don't care to upgrade. I am pretty sold on the Pioneer BDP-51FD but just have a few questions. What are the bugs people are talking about? Has an update fixed them? Does it support Blu-Ray 2.0 Profile?


Thanks in advance guys, need to get a Blu-Ray player before the Criterion Blu-Rays come out!


----------



## darimont

I have narrowed my choices down to the Sam. 1500 or Pan. BD35 after reading this thread. My receiver doesn't have HDMI but it does DTS decoding on optical. I have just ordered a Mits 65835 and am looking for the best of these two for SD up convert. Any feed back would be greatly appreciated.


Tv will be here on Wednesday so I have to have a new player by then.


----------



## Cannonballs

Looks like its between the BD50 and the 51FD now...what to pick?


----------



## DanQ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cannonballs* /forum/post/14950379
> 
> 
> Looks like its between the BD50 and the 51FD now...what to pick?



I've got a 51. It has a terrific picture and the sound is very good too. I wouldn't recommend it, however; since I'm still waiting for a firmware fix to allow DTS-HDMA to be decoded over the 7.1 analog. (Avail Jan '09??)

I'd look at the Sony S550 as it has 7.1 analog and DTS-HDMA decoding available today for at least a $100 less than the Pioneer 51.

Also, the Panasonic BD55 has 7.1 analog, but I think it is waiting for a firmware update like the 51. It's even less money than the Sony S550.

In the Value Electronics shootout, it seems all the BD players have excellent PQ so other factors determine what ito buy... IMHO (note the BD55 and S550 weren't compared so there is some risk with saying all have the same PQ)


The only reason to recommend the 51 is the "source direct" feature that allows native resolution output of SD and BD if you have an external scaler to your TV.


----------



## Cannonballs

Thanks for the info, I was just looking at the S550.


So the S550 doesn't do the native resolution of DVDs?


I don't have an external scaler, the Blu-Ray player would have the HDMI going into the TV and then the analog 5.1 outs to my receiver.


Is there any difference in PQ between the S550 and 51FD? Does one handle DVD playback better than the other?


Thanks in advance, so close to choosing one!


----------



## DanQ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cannonballs* /forum/post/14952827
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, I was just looking at the S550.
> 
> 
> So the S550 doesn't do the native resolution of DVDs?
> 
> 
> I don't have an external scaler, the Blu-Ray player would have the HDMI going into the TV and then the analog 5.1 outs to my receiver.
> 
> 
> Is there any difference in PQ between the S550 and 51FD? Does one handle DVD playback better than the other?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance, so close to choosing one!



To get all the specifics on what S550 outputs to the TV over HDMI look here... http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1073637 

The player will scale to your TV. I'm pretty sure it will do 1080p/24, 1080p, but I don't know about: 1080i, 720p, 480i, 480p, so you'll have to check. I know the 51 WILL NOT do 720P over HDMI if you have an older panasonic plasma so I use 1080i to my 768P set.


I haven't see a head to head PQ comparison of the 51 to the 550. There is another thread here with an informal PQ comparison between the 550 and the BD55... I don't think any of the new BD players are as good at upconverting SD DVD to 480p as a dedicated DVD player. That's one feature people think the new Oppo BD player will improve....


----------



## Cannonballs

Looks like the S550 does have the True24FPS and the audio should be good. Looks like I have my player, thanks!


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cannonballs* /forum/post/14952827
> 
> 
> So the S550 doesn't do the native resolution of DVDs?




Yes, both the s350 and s550 will output 480i HDMI. The difference is that without "source direct" like on the Pios you must manually switch the resolution instead of the player outputting the native res from both DVD/BD automatically.


The PS3 actually is configurable to automatically output 1080p24 for BD film, 1080i for BD video, and 480p for DVD which is close.


----------



## Heineken77

Hi Everyone


I'm considering purchasing a blu ray player in the near future. With that in mind, please consider the following:


1) I have an LG DU50PX10 TV that does 1080i/720p. It is *not* capable of 1080p.

2) I have a Harman Kardon AVR435 A/V receiver that is *not* capable of decoding the HD audio formats, but I believe it has analog inputs

3) I have no plans of upgrading my TV and A/V Receiver for atleast the next 1-3 years (if I can even afford it then)


With all that in mind, which blu ray player would suit me best at this moment? I've seen the following at my local futureshop/bestbuy:


1) Samsung Blu-ray Disc Player (BDP1500) for 279$cnd

2) Sony Blu-ray Disc Player (BDPS350) for $279$cnd

3) Panasonic Blu-ray Disc Player (DMPBD30) for 299$cnd

4) Samsung Blu-ray Disc Player (BD-P1400) for 369$cnd

5) Pioneer Blu-ray Player Disc Player (BDP-51FD) for 499$cnd


Thanks everyone!!


----------



## falcorta

Hey everyone, I just purchased the 58" Panny Plasma (800U) and I am looking to upgrade to bluray. The only catch with my situation is that I have a fairly large LR (20' away viewing distance). I know, not optimal, but it's the best I coudl do short of getting a 65".










That said, would it be worth it to actually get the top of the lines in either brand (55 or 550) or with my viewing distance, it's law of diminishing returns in terms of quality and I'm better off getting a 35 or 350 at a better price.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## joserey1701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/14880169
> 
> 
> By the time you learn it, it's has changed. A month ago, many players weren't 2.0. I personally got the $150 S350 (Bonus View and BD-Live via firmware upgrade) at SonyStyle.com with their credit card offer. The Samsung 1500 is in the low $200's various places, like Amazon. They are about on par with each other. If you really want to save some money, your existing receiver (assuming you have one) will do fine. You'll miss out on the new lossless sound formats, but plain old Dolby 5.1 and DTS still sound pretty darn good. Enjoy the great picture now and upgrade your sound system later. My 10+ year old receiver still sounds great with blu-ray, and I don't plan to upgrade until it dies of natural causes.



mdavej or anybody who knows,


Ok it looks like I am going with the Sony 350. I will have to wait until tax time to get an advanced receiver (still deciding which one). Since I will be hooking up the Sony directly to the HDTV do I need to do anything special there? Does it cost money to do a firmware upgrade? Which way is the easiest....ethernet, via dvd disk, or USB (which one)?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joserey1701* /forum/post/14956896
> 
> 
> mdavej or anybody who knows,
> 
> 
> Ok it looks like I am going with the Sony 350. I will have to wait until tax time to get an advanced receiver (still deciding which one). Since I will be hooking up the Sony directly to the HDTV do I need to do anything special there? Does it cost money to do a firmware upgrade? Which way is the easiest....ethernet, via dvd disk, or USB (which one)?



Ethernet is easiest for firmware upgrades, but the choice is yours. And, firmware updates are free.


----------



## jezzeaepi

I am in the market for a Blu Ray player and could use some advice.


Budget: 300-400ish... Id like to spend 300, but if the extra 100-125 bucks will get me soemthing that is "that" much better, Ill do it.


Compatability:

-Display-I have a 42 inch panny plasma that only does 768p, but in the next two years I will upgrade toa full 1080P. I need something that will allow me to scale to my current tv(which I hear not all new BR players will do). I plan on upgrading to a 1080p in the next two years.

-Reciever-I have not purchased one yet, but will in the next year or so. Therefore I am not limited to any sort of audio inputs now, but would like to purchase soemthing that will give me the greatest flexibility in the future when I do buy one.


What I want it to do:

Id like one that is a good upscaler, though I have already have a hd-dvd player that seems to do an excellent job. I am primarily interested in high A/V quality. Everything else comes second to this. I want something that will last me 3 years+. Are these "profile" updates important? Extras are cool I guess, but they arent "that" important to me. I see that the PS3 offers the greatest flexibility in firmware upgrades, but is there anything critical Ill miss by having a 2.0 player? Would I be shooting myself in the foot buying anything but a ps3 right now since I dont yet have the tv and sound system to take full advantage? Should I not buy anything and wait 2 years?(Dont think I can wait that long for a 1080p version of the godfather







)


Players im Looking at:

Samsung 2500

sony S550

Panasonic bd50k

Pioneer 51

PS3



Peace,

Jesse


----------



## Josuah

Of the ones mentioned, to my knowledge the Samsung 2500 and 2550 are the only ones with a good upscaler for regular DVDs. The PS3 tends to be the best supported and most compatible though.


The only audio cable that you're going to care about buying your receiver in the future is HDMI. All of those players transmit audio over HDMI so you're set. Nothing to worry about there.


----------



## kenh

are there updated load times for the new generation Blu-Ray players are they any faster? If so which models? thanks


----------



## jezzeaepi

Thanks for the recomendation Josuah. With the samsung 2500, I have read that it will not decode DTS-HS MA, but it willl send it bitstream. Does this mean that I can still have my reciever decode the dts HD MA and not have any loss in SQ compared to a player that can decode the dts- hd ma on board?


Peace,

Jesse


----------



## whudecek

I just received my Samsung LN46A750 and I need to get a Blu-Ray DVD player. My current DVD player was purchased in 1999, so I really need an above average up-converting DVD player that will also play Blu-Ray DVDs and have 7.1 capability for future audio upgrades. My 2 channel receiver is from 1988. My speakers are Jensen LS6B's (15 inch woofers) that are 28 years old, but are still working great.


----------



## DanQ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Heineken77* /forum/post/14953965
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone
> 
> 
> I'm considering purchasing a blu ray player in the near future. With that in mind, please consider the following:
> 
> 
> 1) I have an LG DU50PX10 TV that does 1080i/720p. It is *not* capable of 1080p.
> 
> 2) I have a Harman Kardon AVR435 A/V receiver that is *not* capable of decoding the HD audio formats, but I believe it has analog inputs
> 
> 3) I have no plans of upgrading my TV and A/V Receiver for atleast the next 1-3 years (if I can even afford it then)
> 
> 
> With all that in mind, which blu ray player would suit me best at this moment? I've seen the following at my local futureshop/bestbuy:
> 
> 
> 1) Samsung Blu-ray Disc Player (BDP1500) for 279$cnd
> 
> 2) Sony Blu-ray Disc Player (BDPS350) for $279$cnd
> 
> 3) Panasonic Blu-ray Disc Player (DMPBD30) for 299$cnd
> 
> 4) Samsung Blu-ray Disc Player (BD-P1400) for 369$cnd
> 
> 5) Pioneer Blu-ray Player Disc Player (BDP-51FD) for 499$cnd
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!!



Because of your old receiver (i.e. non HDMI), if you want the new HD audio codecs, you should consider the players with 7.1 analog outputs. That leaves the Sony BDP550, Panasonic DMPBD55 and Pioneer BDP51FD to consider. There is a TON of info in the owner's threads on these players. I don't have much info on the Samsung's except what i've read here -to avoid them.


----------



## Josuah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jezzeaepi* /forum/post/14962592
> 
> 
> With the samsung 2500, I have read that it will not decode DTS-HS MA, but it willl send it bitstream. Does this mean that I can still have my reciever decode the dts HD MA and not have any loss in SQ compared to a player that can decode the dts- hd ma on board?



That's correct. Just make sure your receiver accepts and decodes DTS HD MA.


----------



## DanQ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jezzeaepi* /forum/post/14959045
> 
> 
> I am in the market for a Blu Ray player and could use some advice.
> 
> 
> Budget: 300-400ish... Id like to spend 300, but if the extra 100-125 bucks will get me soemthing that is "that" much better, Ill do it.
> 
> 
> Compatability:
> 
> -Display-I have a 42 inch panny plasma that only does 768p, but in the next two years I will upgrade toa full 1080P. I need something that will allow me to scale to my current tv(which I hear not all new BR players will do). I plan on upgrading to a 1080p in the next two years.
> 
> -Reciever-I have not purchased one yet, but will in the next year or so. Therefore I am not limited to any sort of audio inputs now, but would like to purchase soemthing that will give me the greatest flexibility in the future when I do buy one.
> 
> 
> What I want it to do:
> 
> Id like one that is a good upscaler, though I have already have a hd-dvd player that seems to do an excellent job. I am primarily interested in high A/V quality. Everything else comes second to this. I want something that will last me 3 years+. Are these "profile" updates important? Extras are cool I guess, but they arent "that" important to me. I see that the PS3 offers the greatest flexibility in firmware upgrades, but is there anything critical Ill miss by having a 2.0 player? Would I be shooting myself in the foot buying anything but a ps3 right now since I dont yet have the tv and sound system to take full advantage? Should I not buy anything and wait 2 years?(Dont think I can wait that long for a 1080p version of the godfather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Players im Looking at:
> 
> Samsung 2500
> 
> sony S550
> 
> Panasonic bd50k
> 
> Pioneer 51
> 
> PS3
> 
> 
> 
> Peace,
> 
> Jesse



Do you have a receiver now? I'm not sure how you get audio? L/R audio cables to TV?


If you are going to buy a new AV receiver in the future you should get a RCVR with HDMI connections and the ability to decode (lossless) DTS-HDMA and Dolby TrueHD. If you follow through with that, you can get a BD player with HDMI out...Sony S350, Panasonic BD35. They have L/R audio out to your TV now.. Of course then you need to install 5.1 or 7.1 speakers to take advantage of the great sound. I think the lossless sound is as much of the movie experience as the high quality picture.


I don't think any of the current BD players are "excellent" at DVD up conversion. The Samsung 2500 may have best capability for DVD upconversion but no lossless audio capability. I have another upconverting DVD player so I don't play DVDs on the BD player.


I don't think profile 2.0 is much to rave about, ssems like a way for the studios to stream commercials and track your usage. Good for firmware updates. I wouldn't connect a 2.0 player to the internet. but that's just me.


----------



## jezzeaepi

I do not currently have any sound system, jsut the tv speakers. I have the funds, its just the apartment Im in now. The walls are just too thin to handle much of a sound system so I didnt end up getting one. Id have to keep it so low that it wouldnt be worth it.


----------



## DanQ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jezzeaepi* /forum/post/14969053
> 
> 
> I do not currently have any sound system, jsut the tv speakers. I have the funds, its just the apartment Im in now. The walls are just too thin to handle much of a sound system so I didnt end up getting one. Id have to keep it so low that it wouldnt be worth it.



Ok, that's what I guessed. no need to get a BD player now with 7.1 audio out then (51, 550, 55). Get a 350 or 35 now, it will have l/r audio out to your tv. Lossless audio over HDMI for the future. Get an HDMI receiver later...


----------



## rickeame

I currently have a system with an XA2 (HD-DVD) and Blu-Ray (S300) and what I'd like to do is get a more modern Blu-Ray player with the following characteristics:
much faster startup than the S300, which is a glacier compared to my PS3
needs to have upconverting equal to or better than the XA2 because that's all the XA2 is doing these days, and it's silly to have two players taking up space.
I would love it if the firmware could be updated over the net instead of having to burn CD's all of the time.


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/14971259
> 
> 
> I currently have a system with an XA2 (HD-DVD) and Blu-Ray (S300) and what I'd like to do is get a more modern Blu-Ray player with the following characteristics:
> much faster startup than the S300, which is a glacier compared to my PS3
> needs to have upconverting equal to or better than the XA2 because that's all the XA2 is doing these days, and it's silly to have two players taking up space.
> I would love it if the firmware could be updated over the net instead of having to burn CD's all of the time.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice.



Budget???


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickeame* /forum/post/14971259
> 
> 
> I currently have a system with an XA2 (HD-DVD) and Blu-Ray (S300) and what I'd like to do is get a more modern Blu-Ray player with the following characteristics:
> much faster startup than the S300, which is a glacier compared to my PS3
> needs to have upconverting equal to or better than the XA2 because that's all the XA2 is doing these days, and it's silly to have two players taking up space.
> I would love it if the firmware could be updated over the net instead of having to burn CD's all of the time.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice.



There are few options at this time that meet your criteria. The Samsung 2500/2550, the higher end Denon player. The upcoming Oppo player might be the perfect fit for you, but it is not out yet (and I don't think there is a hard release date announced either).


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ack_bk* /forum/post/14972502
> 
> 
> There are few options at this time that meet your criteria. The Samsung 2500/2550, the higher end Denon player. The upcoming Oppo player might be the perfect fit for you, but it is not out yet (and I don't think there is a hard release date announced either).



No way I'd recommend any of the current Samsung players right now. Not until they get their act together. Just my 2cents.


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/14972524
> 
> 
> No way I'd recommend any of the current Samsung players right now. Not until they get their act together. Just my 2cents.



I own a PS3 and a Samsung 1500 and the Samsung has been a very stable player (at least for me). It has played everything I have thrown at is except for "For Your Eyes Only" on Blu-Ray which is giving lots of players fits (of course it played on the PS3 just fine). I have played all or parts of about 24 movies on it so far and have not experienced any major or even minor issues (outside of FYEO).


Trust me, I was reluctant to buy a Samsung after reading about all the problems with the 1400, and as a previous owner of a Sammy 1000. But so far so good on the 1500. And I paid $140 for it (new) after selling The Ultimate Matrix Collection on BD (which came free). But it is also a secondary player and I still have some concerns with future movies and issues and Samsung Customer Service. But it looks to me, that Samsung may have turned a corner with the 1500 and I hope with the 2500/2550.


----------



## texasveteran

I have a Denon 3808, so I'm looking for a good transport, but with the nightmare I was reading through on the Denon 2500, I'm looking to just go up to the 3800. I didn't spend as much time on the 3800 thread, though. Does the 3800 do source direct and forced 24p?


What would you guys choose? I'm not married to Denon, so other suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## Heineken77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DanQ* /forum/post/14967378
> 
> 
> Because of your old receiver (i.e. non HDMI), if you want the new HD audio codecs, you should consider the players with 7.1 analog outputs. That leaves the Sony BDP550, Panasonic DMPBD55 and Pioneer BDP51FD to consider. There is a TON of info in the owner's threads on these players. I don't have much info on the Samsung's except what i've read here -to avoid them.



Thank you for your reply. I will take a look at those


----------



## Mr Crumb

Need advise:


Looking to get into the hi-def era. Gonna be picking up a LCD HDTV 1080p soon, but now looking for the right Blue Ray player for me.


I am lucky in the sense that I get the Blue Ray player for free...but I only have 2 choices:


PS3 or Sony S350


I already have an xbox360, so the gaming advantage of the PS3 is irrelevant for me personally.


My order of performance priority is:


Best PQ

Best AQ

Best DVD upconversion quality

Reliability (best consistency, no bugs, less chance of hardware failure)


Cost doesnt matter since I am getting it for free.


For the record, I am going to end up buying Samsung 52LN530 or 550.

I currently dont have a receiver that can accept HDMI. I dont have the money to buy a new receiver as of yet...couple of yrs down the road. But I do want to futureproof my player as best as possible, but I will eventually get a new receiver. I am ok listening via optical cable for the time being with an older 5.1 receiver.


Any help/advise would be great!


----------



## szyzk

With prices finally dropping to what I consider reasonable, I've decided that I'd probably like to dip into BD in the next month or so. I haven't seen much talk here, although I haven't gone through all of the threads, about Black Friday pricing - the Sony BDP-S350 and the Samsung BD-P1500 are both being offered at $199.99 or less so far - and that's where I've started my research. I should state right now that I'm not interested in the PS3. I'm not against Sony products, but I had some horrible issues with my PS2 - a problem that took many fights, a few years and multiple PS2 units to finally be resolved - so I'm sticking to my word and staying away from anything labeled a Playstation (I've also heard the fan at my neighbor's house, which is a turn off).


Not that I feel it needs any justification but the $200 price tag is eye-catching to me because I'm really not impressed with the need for firmware, compatibility issues, load times, etc. as well as the current pricing of the discs. So, what's my best option out of the above-mentioned players (or anything in the sub-$300 range)? BD-Live and stuff like that doesn't factor into my decision; I'm really only interested in the HD picture and good sound (more on that later). Am I better off buying now or should I wait for the next round of players to come out or prices to drop even further?


About sound: if I'm upgrading to BD it's time I retired my eight year-old Denon 5.1 receiver. It's showing it's age anyway. I really don't know much about 6.1 and 7.1 and honestly, I would much rather stick to 5.1 for the time being due to room size & shape and a serious distaste for wires running everywhere. I just don't have the room for more speakers than I have now.


I'm looking for a decent In The Box system with a few simple things: I'd like at least 3 HDMI inputs (HD-DVR, XBox 360/HD-DVD [no flaming please, I picked up the HD-DVD new for $25, I haven't paid more than $7 for any of my 40+ discs, it's gotten a ton of use and it has been a nice addition to my media collection so far] and the as-of-yet unpurchased BD), I want enough firepower to get me going, and a big selling point would be a smaller rather than larger unit. I'm looking to pay up to $500, although cheaper would be better because I do plan on making it a bedroom unit once we decide on a house. I really don't need high end audio in my apartment right now, and while my wife appreciates good surround sound she would not necessarily approve of an expensive audio system that only I would get full enjoyment out of. Though, once we're in a house and I have a dedicated media room, the gloves are off - but we aren't there yet.


I know these are a lot of questions, and any help is greatly appreciated. Suggestions are welcome!


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Crumb* /forum/post/14975051
> 
> 
> Need advise:
> 
> 
> Looking to get into the hi-def era. Gonna be picking up a LCD HDTV 1080p soon, but now looking for the right Blue Ray player for me.
> 
> 
> I am lucky in the sense that I get the Blue Ray player for free...but I only have 2 choices:
> 
> 
> PS3 or Sony S350
> 
> 
> I already have an xbox360, so the gaming advantage of the PS3 is irrelevant for me personally.
> 
> 
> My order of performance priority is:
> 
> 
> Best PQ
> 
> Best AQ
> 
> Best DVD upconversion quality
> 
> Reliability (best consistency, no bugs, less chance of hardware failure)
> 
> 
> Cost doesnt matter since I am getting it for free.
> 
> 
> For the record, I am going to end up buying Samsung 52LN530 or 550.
> 
> I currently dont have a receiver that can accept HDMI. I dont have the money to buy a new receiver as of yet...couple of yrs down the road. But I do want to futureproof my player as best as possible, but I will eventually get a new receiver. I am ok listening via optical cable for the time being with an older 5.1 receiver.
> 
> 
> Any help/advise would be great!



I have not owned an S350, but I do own a PS3 and a Samsung 1500. Based on your priorities:

1. PQ. The PS3 is top notch. The PQ looks quite good and I would have a hard time finding fault with the PQ. That said most Blu-Ray players have good PQ, I think the PS3 has always been very highly rated in every professional review I have seen. The S350 has good PQ, but there have been some complaints of yellow push in the S350 owners thread.

2. AQ. I don't think it will matter too much as you have a legacy receiver and everything will be going out optical. Should be even. As for the future, I would guess and say that if you get an upgraded receiver and bitstream the S350 and let the PS3 decode the lossless codecs and send out PCM the audio should sound about the same.

3. DVD upconversion. I would think that the PS3 would get the nod here as it has many different options and settings for upconversion and Sony seems to routinely give us more features and options with the PS3 over time. I would say the PS3 is my best upconverting player when comparing it to the Samsung 1500 and Toshiba HD-A2 (although the A2 is no slouch).

4. Reliability? Both seem quite reliable but the PS3 is known for being one of the most reliable and consistent Blu-Ray players on the market. Mine has played over 200 movies without a single issue.


Other items to take note of:

- The PS3 has built in wifi. Very nice feature.

- The PS3 has access to movies and TV shows via download and there are clients to stream video from Netflix, Hulu, etc.

- The PS3 has a hard drive to store content such as BD Live content

- The PS3 uses the Cell processors and seems to get constant updates and upgrades.

- The PS3 uses Bluetooth which some people do not like and prefer IR. There are workarounds to get IR on the PS3 (I use the Nyko dongle which cost me $9.99).

- Some people report the PS3 as being loud. If you are putting the PS3 in an area with poor ventilation or cooling, the S350 may be a better option.

- The S350 has a smaller footprint and has a more traditional shape.


Hopefully somebody who owns a PS3 and S350 can chime in and offer assistance, but I really like my PS3 and it has been extremely reliable.


----------



## CaspianM

I own a PS3, Sony S500 and Samsung 1500. I also tried the Panny 30. None would compare with PS3 in all aspects expect heat. So before ruling out the PS3 as a stand alone think again. It is a very good choice IMO.


----------



## cbecerra13

Hi guys, I'm new to blu-ray and was wondering if there is blu-ray device with be networking capability. Also if it's not asking too much one with USB connection for external HD.


As allways I enjoyed your discussions.


Thanks


Cesar


----------



## accamando

I need some advice as well, i been doing lots of reading and I believe I found that the Panasonic BD55k is my best fit but would like to hear the opinion of others. I want the ability to play all new audio formats and my current BluRay doesn't. Thoughts?


My current equipment:


HDTV - Sony KDS-60A2000

Receiver - Onkyo TX-SR705

BluRay - Panasonic DMP-BD10A

DIRECTV HDDVR - HR21-700

Speakers - Klipsch(RCX-4 Center:RSX-4 fronts)/Mirage(nanosat prestige 4 rear) 7.1

Monster power - HTS 2600

Subwoofer - Boston Acoustics XB2


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *accamando* /forum/post/14977073
> 
> 
> I need some advice as well, i been doing lots of reading and I believe I found that the Panasonic BD55k is my best fit but would like to hear the opinion of others. I want the ability to play all new audio formats and my current BluRay doesn't. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> My current equipment:
> 
> 
> HDTV - Sony KDS-60A2000
> 
> Receiver - Onkyo TX-SR705
> 
> BluRay - Panasonic DMP-BD10A
> 
> DIRECTV HDDVR - HR21-700
> 
> Speakers - Klipsch(RCX-4 Center:RSX-4 fronts)/Mirage(nanosat prestige 4 rear) 7.1
> 
> Monster power - HTS 2600
> 
> Subwoofer - Boston Acoustics XB2



Actually, you would be fine going with the BD35 as your receiver has HDMI and the BD35 can either bitstream all the audio codecs or decode them internally and pass them via PCM over HDMI. You would only really need the BD55 if you wanted to use the analog audio outs, but I don't see why you would want to do that.


----------



## Mr Crumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ack_bk* /forum/post/14975815
> 
> 
> I have not owned an S350, but I do own a PS3 and a Samsung 1500. Based on your priorities:
> 
> 1. PQ. The PS3 is top notch. The PQ looks quite good and I would have a hard time finding fault with the PQ. That said most Blu-Ray players have good PQ, I think the PS3 has always been very highly rated in every professional review I have seen. The S350 has good PQ, but there have been some complaints of yellow push in the S350 owners thread.
> 
> 2. AQ. I don't think it will matter too much as you have a legacy receiver and everything will be going out optical. Should be even. As for the future, I would guess and say that if you get an upgraded receiver and bitstream the S350 and let the PS3 decode the lossless codecs and send out PCM the audio should sound about the same.
> 
> 3. DVD upconversion. I would think that the PS3 would get the nod here as it has many different options and settings for upconversion and Sony seems to routinely give us more features and options with the PS3 over time. I would say the PS3 is my best upconverting player when comparing it to the Samsung 1500 and Toshiba HD-A2 (although the A2 is no slouch).
> 
> 4. Reliability? Both seem quite reliable but the PS3 is known for being one of the most reliable and consistent Blu-Ray players on the market. Mine has played over 200 movies without a single issue.
> 
> 
> Other items to take note of:
> 
> - The PS3 has built in wifi. Very nice feature.
> 
> - The PS3 has access to movies and TV shows via download and there are clients to stream video from Netflix, Hulu, etc.
> 
> - The PS3 has a hard drive to store content such as BD Live content
> 
> - The PS3 uses the Cell processors and seems to get constant updates and upgrades.
> 
> - The PS3 uses Bluetooth which some people do not like and prefer IR. There are workarounds to get IR on the PS3 (I use the Nyko dongle which cost me $9.99).
> 
> - Some people report the PS3 as being loud. If you are putting the PS3 in an area with poor ventilation or cooling, the S350 may be a better option.
> 
> - The S350 has a smaller footprint and has a more traditional shape.
> 
> 
> Hopefully somebody who owns a PS3 and S350 can chime in and offer assistance, but I really like my PS3 and it has been extremely reliable.



Thanks for the advice....I'll still be doing some research for a bit more, but this gives me a good idea now. Thank you.


----------



## Deathwish238

I have $600 to spend. My current receiver is a Denon AVR-3805 which does not have HDMI. Here are my two situations:


A. $200 Blu-ray player and $400 receiver. Something like a Samsung BD-P1500 and a Denon AVR-888.

B. $400 Blu-ray player and save the other $200 for a future receiver upgrade. I would get the Panasonic DMP-BD55K.



My worry with getting a more expensive Blu-ray player is having to upgrade in the next few years and the extra $200 essentially being wasted or not worth it. I'm hoping, if I were to get the Panasonic I would not have to get a new Blu-ray player for at least 5 years, if not 10 years. So in a few years when I graduate and have more cash, I would ugprade to a $1000-$2000 receiver instead of possibly downgrading my sound quality now.


----------



## xradman

If you are that tight for money, I would save it. Things will only get cheaper and better.


----------



## seggers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deathwish238* /forum/post/14982422
> 
> 
> I have $600 to spend. My current receiver is a Denon AVR-3805 which does not have HDMI. Here are my two situations:
> 
> 
> A. $200 Blu-ray player and $400 receiver. Something like a Samsung BD-P1500 and a Denon AVR-888.
> 
> B. $400 Blu-ray player and save the other $200 for a future receiver upgrade. I would get the Panasonic DMP-BD55K.
> 
> 
> 
> My worry with getting a more expensive Blu-ray player is having to upgrade in the next few years and the extra $200 essentially being wasted or not worth it. I'm hoping, if I were to get the Panasonic I would not have to get a new Blu-ray player for at least 5 years, if not 10 years. So in a few years when I graduate and have more cash, I would ugprade to a $1000-$2000 receiver instead of possibly downgrading my sound quality now.



I'd wait to see what the Turkey or Santa brings.


Failing that, neither. As a student, save the money, finish your studies, then ruin your ears...










Seggers


----------



## Deathwish238

lol, I've waited way too long to get a Blu-ray player. I can't wait anymore!


Oh and my ears are already ruined


----------



## Fargus777

I would choose B out of those options.....No need to downgrade your receiver.


----------



## Ted White

Anything scale to 1080p60? PS3 does not, apparently.


Right now I have an HTPC but I am sick of Power DVD software. But the PC can scale.


Thanks,


----------



## N.B. Forrest

As I recall, I think her name was Lila.


----------



## Fanboyz

Onkyo 805 is essentially a Denon 4806 with hdmi 1.3, buy it!


----------



## Pugnax555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted White* /forum/post/14982623
> 
> 
> Anything scale to 1080p60? PS3 does not, apparently.
> 
> 
> Right now I have an HTPC but I am sick of Power DVD software. But the PC can scale.
> 
> 
> Thanks,



1080p60 is the same as just plain 1080p. To the best of my knowledge, EVERY Blu-ray player can do that, including the PS3. Any player that advertises 1080p24 does that in addition to regular 1080p.


----------



## Ted White

Thanks Pugnax. When I was online with SONY live chat, they daid the PS3 did not output p60.



The rest of the sony players do, however.


----------



## CaspianM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted White* /forum/post/14983414
> 
> 
> Thanks Pugnax. When I was online with SONY live chat, they daid the PS3 did not output p60.
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the sony players do, however.



HDMI: 480p, 720p,1080i,1080p

Component: 480i,p, 720p, 1080i,p.


See the manual on playstation.com.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted White* /forum/post/14983414
> 
> 
> Thanks Pugnax. When I was online with SONY live chat, they daid the PS3 did not output p60.
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the sony players do, however.



The PS3 has no problem outputting either 1080p24 or 1080p60 from a film source. What it cannot do at the moment is output 1080p60 from a BD video source (1080i video) as it cannot deinterlace 1080i video. It CAN deinterlace 480i video however so 1080p60 is available from 480i DVD video sources.


This means for BD video, the PS3 will output 1080i to your display for deinterlacing to 1080p60. Most displays should do a fairly good job at this and this will also be required of your display for other 1080i video sources like 1080i sports (CBS NFL football for example).


----------



## musicmafia

Like many folks, I waited out the war and am finally looking forward to getting my first BD player. I've read about 50 pages of posts here and am pretty much cross-eyed now LOL. I found this chart, http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1050507 which I found extremely helpful, but others have posted that it is out of date (chart says updated 10/06/08) and has incorrect info about the unit I was leaning towards buying (Sony S550). I am looking for best PQ, AQ and SD upconversion quality I can get in one box for


----------



## gte747e

I've read more glowing reviews for the BD-55K from Panasonic. I think you would be happy with either of them as they are both good players.

I'm going between the Panasonic 35 and the Sony 350 and I think I have settled on the Panasonic.


----------



## musicmafia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/14987892
> 
> 
> I've read more glowing reviews for the BD-55K from Panasonic. I think you would be happy with either of them as they are both good players.
> 
> I'm going between the Panasonic 35 and the Sony 350 and I think I have settled on the Panasonic.



this may be a stupid question but will i have any HDMI issues with either of these units since my receiver is only HDMI 1.1 (and apparently only hdmi video)?


----------



## musicmafia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/14987892
> 
> 
> I've read more glowing reviews for the BD-55K from Panasonic. I think you would be happy with either of them as they are both good players.
> 
> I'm going between the Panasonic 35 and the Sony 350 and I think I have settled on the Panasonic.



oops, one more...since i see the analog output of the BD is 7.1, will i lose anything with my 5.1 setup or should i look for a BD that outputs at 5.1? for us regular folks, this is all kind of confusing...


----------



## gte747e




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *musicmafia* /forum/post/14988207
> 
> 
> oops, one more...since i see the analog output of the BD is 7.1, will i lose anything with my 5.1 setup or should i look for a BD that outputs at 5.1? for us regular folks, this is all kind of confusing...



It is very confusing, but your research will pay off.

As for your first question, I'll let someone else answer that one for certain. I think as long as you let the player decode and send it via PCM through your HDMI cable, you should be fine. If you are using the Analog outs, you should be fine.


You are fine with 5.1 setup and a 7.1 player. Just make sure you hook it up per the manual's instructions. The vast majority of Blu-Ray discs are 5.1 anyways. I have 5.1 setup as well (with a 7.1 receiver).


Edit: Are you planning on using HDMI or Analog? Ever after re-reading your post, I still can't decide which one you are going to use. Ha Ha.


----------



## stb3371

Hello all. I recently purchased a Panny 50PZ800U, and will be purchasing a BD player after Thanksgiving. I am in what I think is a good position since I do not already own an AVR (using an old HTB on my current TV), and can base an AVR purchase upon my BD selection.


I plan to buy a receiver with 1.3 HDMI capabiities. Should I be looking to keep it in the Panny family for ease? Gaming is not an issue for me, so I would not be interested in the PS3.


Based on my research here the options appear to be the Pioneer 51, Sony BDP 350, or a Panny 35 or 55K. I have no $ ceiling, but don't need to get crazy either







.


Bitstreaming-is this an option you would chose when initializing the setup with your BD player?


I just became a member today and I thank those who have put the work on her for new AV owners to make informed decisions.


Steve


----------



## sonyfangirl

Yes, Bitstreaming would be selected with your initial setup. You would want to make sure that your next receiver can decode all of the high-def audio. I love my Denon 3808 and it is not very expensive.

As for BR players, I have a PS3 and I'm also shopping for after thanksgiving sales.

From what I have read the Sony 350/550 and the Panny 35/55 are the best. Put your money into a good receiver and you can get the 35 or 350 since they are less expensive and you won't need analog outs. Of those 2, it seems the Panny 35 is the best. I say that as a loyal Sony fan. Congratulations on your new membership and welcome.


----------



## briinthesky

Hi


Bit of an open question this.

I have been using a pc for MY red and Blu since things started but this lack of True HD audio thing is becoming a pain and the new sound cards are near the price of a stand alone player, so I have decided to look at getting one.

There are the two Panasonic BD 30 or 35 and the Sony 350 in about the same range. Before I take the plunge I thought I'd ask what people thought.

My main want is PQ and all the True HD audio (will be connecting to an Onkyo 605 and a Hitachi 42pd 9700) I'm not to concerned about profile as I mainly watch just the movie.

Anyone got any thoughts ?


Thanks.

Bc.


----------



## musicmafia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/14988274
> 
> 
> It is very confusing, but your research will pay off.
> 
> As for your first question, I'll let someone else answer that one for certain. I think as long as you let the player decode and send it via PCM through your HDMI cable, you should be fine. If you are using the Analog outs, you should be fine.
> 
> 
> You are fine with 5.1 setup and a 7.1 player. Just make sure you hook it up per the manual's instructions. The vast majority of Blu-Ray discs are 5.1 anyways. I have 5.1 setup as well (with a 7.1 receiver).
> 
> 
> Edit: Are you planning on using HDMI or Analog? Ever after re-reading your post, I still can't decide which one you are going to use. Ha Ha.



I guess since the HDMI in my receiver only carries video, i will use hdmi for video and analog outs for the audio? does that sound right lol?


----------



## candyman56

I currently have an Oppo 980H and BD30, but I was thinking of actually upgrading to 1 player for both my SD-DVD and BD playback. I have been happy with the BD30 for Blu's since I bought it last January. But the SD-DVD is a lot to be desired, LOL! with the BD30. The Oppo has been great, but 1 machine would probably be better for me.


I have an Onkyo 606 which decodes all high res audio.


A few things that are important to me:


1- SD DVD upconversion.

2- I like that the S350 display menu is like the PS3 that allows you to view all codecs and run times.


Any advice would be greatly appreciated between the BD35 and S350.


----------



## WRX_Rocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *candyman56* /forum/post/14995307
> 
> 
> I currently have an Oppo 980H and BD30, but I was thinking of actually upgrading to 1 player for both my SD-DVD and BD playback. I have been happy with the BD30 for Blu's since I bought it last January. But the SD-DVD is a lot to be desired, LOL! with the BD30. The Oppo has been great, but 1 machine would probably be better for me.
> 
> 
> I have an Onkyo 606 which decodes all high res audio.
> 
> 
> A few things that are important to me:
> 
> 
> 1- SD DVD upconversion.
> 
> 2- I like that the S350 display menu is like the PS3 that allows you to view all codecs and run times.
> 
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated between the BD35 and S350.



Why folks never consider the Samsung 2500 or the Best Buy exclusive 2550 is beyond me. The 2500/2550 both have the HQV Reon chip in them, which is considered the best DVD upscaler made to date. The 2500 was BD Live out of the box, and the 2550 is now too thanks to the recent FW update. Both also have 7.1 analog out if needed. Both will internally decode DD THD, and in about a month there will be another FW update to give DTS HD - NOT DTS HDMA, but at least DTS HD High Resolution audio - but both will bitstream all audio. Also both have 1 GIG internal memory as well as a USB port.


But now the true icing on the cake, other than the HQV chip - is that the latest FW update had a pleasant surprise no one seen comming - it gave both players the NetFlix Online Instant Play feature like the LG BD300, and for the 2550 only, it also gives you Pandora if you are a music lover.


My only gripe, is that like you, I would have liked a better info display. But as I watch movies (BD and tons of DVD) more than looking at the info screen, I can live without the better on like on a PS3.


So, you might want to rethink your choice.


----------



## Minge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *candyman56* /forum/post/14995307
> 
> 
> I currently have an Oppo 980H and BD30, but I was thinking of actually upgrading to 1 player for both my SD-DVD and BD playback. I have been happy with the BD30 for Blu's since I bought it last January. But the SD-DVD is a lot to be desired, LOL! with the BD30. The Oppo has been great, but 1 machine would probably be better for me.
> 
> 
> I have an Onkyo 606 which decodes all high res audio.
> 
> 
> A few things that are important to me:
> 
> 
> 1- SD DVD upconversion.
> 
> 2- I like that the S350 display menu is like the PS3 that allows you to view all codecs and run times.
> 
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated between the BD35 and S350.



Why not just do what I am doing and wait for the OPPO blu-ray to be released as your one box solution? I have been sitting on the fence for months as I want a all in one unit and I keep my fingers crossed the OPPO will be the ticket.


----------



## gte747e

I am personally waiting for the price to come down on the Panny BD35K. My other option is the Sony 350.


Amazon now has the Sony 350 (and 550) $100 off with the purchase of 4 movies.


----------



## JamesBoyd

Sorry for a potentially really dumb question. If the latest BR players decode basically all of the advanced audio formats, and have analog outputs, I wouldn't need an audio pre-pro any longer? I can just connect my amps to the BRD player?


The room is dedicated to DVD and BRD, so I don't care about radio and other source inputs.


Do I have this right? The remote from the BR player would control everything including volume? Seems like a dream.


----------



## candyman56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRX_Rocky* /forum/post/14995619
> 
> 
> Why folks never consider the Samsung 2500 or the Best Buy exclusive 2550 is beyond me. The 2500/2550 both have the HQV Reon chip in them, which is considered the best DVD upscaler made to date. The 2500 was BD Live out of the box, and the 2550 is now too thanks to the recent FW update. Both also have 7.1 analog out if needed. Both will internally decode DD THD, and in about a month there will be another FW update to give DTS HD - NOT DTS HDMA, but at least DTS HD High Resolution audio - but both will bitstream all audio. Also both have 1 GIG internal memory as well as a USB port.
> 
> 
> But now the true icing on the cake, other than the HQV chip - is that the latest FW update had a pleasant surprise no one seen comming - it gave both players the NetFlix Online Instant Play feature like the LG BD300, and for the 2550 only, it also gives you Pandora if you are a music lover.
> 
> 
> My only gripe, is that like you, I would have liked a better info display. But as I watch movies (BD and tons of DVD) more than looking at the info screen, I can live without the better on like on a PS3.
> 
> 
> So, you might want to rethink your choice.



I have been reading about a few issues with discs on the 2550. Has a lot of those issues been sorted out yet? I think the Bonds were being hung up on these Sammy's, but wasn't sure.


I review Blu-ray discs and having this display info is so helpful than having to take the discs out and play them on my PS3.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Minge* /forum/post/14995797
> 
> 
> Why not just do what I am doing and wait for the OPPO blu-ray to be released as your one box solution? I have been sitting on the fence for months as I want a all in one unit and I keep my fingers crossed the OPPO will be the ticket.



I was thinking the same, but I worry that the price will be well over $499 which I don't want to spend at this time.


----------



## bloomcounty

I'm looking to get a hidef display and bluray player, and have a lot of SD dvds that I don't plan on rebuying on bluray. I want the SD dvds to look as good as they do on my regular old 4:3 27" flat tube Toshiba tv set -- but when I looked at a SD dvd (Blade Runner: The Final Cut) upscaled to both 720p and 1080p (on a regular bluray player and two different hidef displays), it looked like total CRAP. It's been suggested to me to try them at 480p, as that might produce a better picture.


I like the idea that the PS3 has a hard drive, that you can play regular and hidef .avi files of tv shows (and store them on the hard drive), and that it's supposed to have great upscaling (though I don't know how relevant that will be if standard dvds still look like crap upscaled). And I like the frequent firmware updates. However, I don't play video games.


If I play them at 480p, am I going to still get a better picture on the PS3 than other players? Will the PS3 play them at their native resolution (I think?) of 480i? Is that better?


And, of course, I want excellent bluray playback as well (natch!).


Is there another player I'd be better off looking at? Or is the PS3 still a top choice in these regards? (I want the .avi XviD/DivX or whatever playback if possible.)


I'm a newbie, as you can probably tell, so any help is appreciated -- thanks!


----------



## BudgetPlan1

Codecs...formats...upscaling...my head hurts.


Anyway, after reading through page upon page of this thread, I'm wondering if I should just pick up a PS3 as a blu-ray player for the following simple setup:


TV: Samsung LN46A630 LCD

Sound: Sony HT-CT100 psuedo 3.1

CATV: SA 8300HD DVR


And....that's about it. I'm not gonna get into the whole surround-sound/true Home Theater setup because the room just doesn't warrant that kind of setup (small, terrible acoustics) so I just want to see the DVD's as best I can.


All connections are/will be via HDMI.


Is the PS3 the best solution for this minor-league setup? I don't play video games (because I really don't need one more thing in my life to suck at) so I'm really only interested in the Blu-ray PQ (see, at least I picked up that acronym from reading here). $300-$400 range for Blu-ray player outta get me there, no?


In my so far limited investigation, the Sony BDP-S550 looks kinda good for 'future-proofing' in that it decodes many audio formats should i ever move into the arena of real sound.


Additionally, is there a 'one-player, all DVD's' type thing or is it best to maintain dedicated DVD player and dedicated blu-ray player (I'm accumulating quite an impressive collection of remote controls)


Thoughts...? Thanks for any input.


----------



## babylon5fan

Have an Outlaw 950 and want to buy a blu-ray player. frankly, i do not understand a lot of the jargon and abbreviations and whatnot of the outlaw and the players. but, if i can get some recommendations then i plug and play.....i hope







the player will be used strictly for movies and tv, mostly movies. so picture is very important. reliability in playing "normal" dvd's is also very important. i have an oppo 970 which i love and i know they are coming out with a blu-ray but dont know if i want to wait or if it will be affordable enough. i know they are "thinking" about some kind of tradein program but i am not holding my breath.


price of course is a factor and i dont mind buying refurbished or doing firmware upgrades. any and all thoughts/tips/recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


thanks!


----------



## WRX_Rocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *candyman56* /forum/post/14996555
> 
> 
> I have been reading about a few issues with discs on the 2550. Has a lot of those issues been sorted out yet? I think the Bonds were being hung up on these Sammy's, but wasn't sure.
> 
> 
> I review Blu-ray discs and having this display info is so helpful than having to take the discs out and play them on my PS3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same, but I worry that the price will be well over $499 which I don't want to spend at this time.



So far, my 2500 has not had one single problem with any movie. Iron man, Casino Royale, and everthing else I have put into it. I have not played the newly released Thunderball BD portion, though I did play some of the bonus material which all played just fine. And the audio bitstreaming to my new Pio SC-05 is totally breath taking.


I will say this - the Samsung 2500, unlike some other players (LG especially), has TWO 16:9 screen settings - and when using the 16:9 NORMAL setting, it handles all 4:3 video just perfectly, not stretching it at all, and not having to touch any buttons to go back and forth between 4:3 and true 16:9.


And again I will mention this - it has 1 GIG internal flash memory, but also gives you an external USB port if you felt the need to add more memory (or might need it at a latter time).


With the NetFlix Online Instant Play (and the Pandora on the 2550 only), you no longer need to wait for certain movies to be mailed to you (or leave your house to rent them). Also, it has now been announced that NetFlix will be having HD content sometime this month.


As for the Oppo - haven't they posted in that thread about it, that the price is supposed to be around $799? And the specs might still be in the air?


And to Bloomcounty - you should look at this 2500 (2550 if you alway want the FREE Internet music with Pandora) very hard! And right now they are on sale at both BB (2550) and CC (2500).


----------



## WRX_Rocky

Hmmmmmmmmm - to all those nay-sayers that feel the PS3 is the cat's meow = you might want to read this article.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberbod* /forum/post/15007086
> 
> 
> DTS-HD Master Audio decoding coming soon to a player near you.
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10080379-1.html



IF TRUE, yet another amazingly pleasant surprise from the underdog Samsung!!!!!! With the 2550 on sale at BB for $350 (and the 2500 has been on and off again for $349 at CC), there is no longer any major perk to praising the PS3 except that it can play games.


Look out folks! There is a new king in the realm (of BD, and upscalling DVD), and it came out of nowhere!


----------



## silvertongued17

I have been surfing through countless threads and forums about what the best bluray players for certain people are. I have tried to narrow it down to the Panny Bd55 or the Sony S550. Mind you, this is the only/last bluray player I would like to buy.


My Setup

Tv: Samsung 52" LCD (LN52A750)

Receiver/Audio: HK AVR445 w/ an Infinity Beta Series 7.1ch setup, mind you nothing special like you guys but the best I could get on my college budget









Gaming System:Xbox360


My question is what would be the best player for me, that would ofcourse decode all the latest codecs and send them via analog outputs as the HK doesn't have HDMI processing but an 8ch direct setting. I have read different opinions about Picture Quality and Sound Quality from both sides, and I would like to put all my worries to rest as I am hopefully going to take the plunge next week/over the holiday. I'm not too worried about SD dvd playback, as I just want to start my bluray collection. If you have any ideas or things for me to consider please tell me, as I am still trying to learn as much as I can about everything blu.


Being of the younger generation I used to be crazy about the downloadable aspect of my digital media, but now I find myself cringing when I hear mp3 files over lossless audio, and watching horribly encoded mkv's over the original true 1080p source. That era of my life has come and gone, and now I would like to step up to the realm of you guys. Granted my budget is small right now, I only have around $350 to spend on a player, (roughly an anatomy book lol) So the best quality/value is a must. Thank you guys for all your help.


----------



## WRX_Rocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silvertongued17* /forum/post/15007896
> 
> 
> I have been surfing through countless threads and forums about what the best bluray players for certain people are. I have tried to narrow it down to the Panny Bd55 or the Sony S550. Mind you, this is the only/last bluray player I would like to buy.
> 
> 
> My Setup
> 
> Tv: Samsung 52" LCD (LN52A750)
> 
> Receiver/Audio: HK AVR445 w/ an Infinity Beta Series 7.1ch setup, mind you nothing special like you guys but the best I could get on my college budget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming System:Xbox360
> 
> 
> My question is what would be the best player for me, that would ofcourse decode all the latest codecs and send them via analog outputs as the HK doesn't have HDMI processing but an 8ch direct setting. I have read different opinions about Picture Quality and Sound Quality from both sides, and I would like to put all my worries to rest as I am hopefully going to take the plunge next week/over the holiday. I'm not too worried about SD dvd playback, as I just want to start my bluray collection. If you have any ideas or things for me to consider please tell me, as I am still trying to learn as much as I can about everything blu.
> 
> 
> Being of the younger generation I used to be crazy about the downloadable aspect of my digital media, but now I find myself cringing when I hear mp3 files over lossless audio, and watching horribly encoded mkv's over the original true 1080p source. That era of my life has come and gone, and now I would like to step up to the realm of you guys. Granted my budget is small right now, I only have around $350 to spend on a player, (roughly an anatomy book lol) So the best quality/value is a must. Thank you guys for all your help.



Well, if you looked at that link I just posted, and IF Samasung can deliver on the DTS HDMA internal decoding FW update - and both the 2500 and 2550 HAVE 7.1 analog outputs, then I would suggest you wait a tiny bit longer to see if this happens. And with the units now priced at $350, it is exactly at your price point. And don't forget the other perks of this unit!!!!!! The HQV Reon, NetFlix Online, Pandora (for the 2550 only - BB exclusive player), 1 GIG internal flash memory (and many have moaned enough about not having internal memory on their units) as well as a USB port for more memory to be added if needed later. The only two things to not like about this player, is the poor info display screen (but we watch movies more than that anyway?), and a very crapy remote. But, my remote stays in the drawer, as I use the Harmony 1000 for everything. If too costly for you, the Harmony ONE is vey nice too, or the lower models that are cheaper.


So, what is NOT to like? Except that it don't say SONY or PANASONIC on the front faceplate?????????


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRX_Rocky* /forum/post/15007828
> 
> 
> IF TRUE, yet another amazingly pleasant surprise from the underdog Samsung!!!!!! With the 2550 on sale at BB for $350 (and the 2500 has been on and off again for $349 at CC), there is no longer any major perk to praising the PS3 except that it can play games.



Assuming you don't consider speed and consistency perks.










I'm glad you're happy with it though.


----------



## Pugnax555

I'd wait until Samsung actually delivers the firmware update for DTS-HD MA decoding before applauding them for it. After all, how many companies so far have promised DTS-HD MA decoding yet still can't seem to be able to coax their players' DSPs to do it? Also, note that in the article it says that DTS-HD HR (not MA) decoding is scheduled for later this year, with MA following sometime after that (no timetable given).


----------



## ipribadi

I'm considering purchasing a BluRay player by next month.


Considering either the Panasonic BD35K and the Samsung P2500/2550.


I like the Samsung due to its Netflix movie/video download feature.


Any word that the BD35K would also have such a feature?


Thanks.


----------



## bloomcounty

PS3 vs. Panasonic's DMP-BD35K/DMP-BD55K vs. Samsung BD-P1500/BD-P2500


...in the following categories:


1. Bluray picture quality

2. SD dvd picture quality

3. De-interlacing

4. Upscaling

5. XviD/DivX .avi playback

6. Handling of 4:3 video without stretching (just centered on screen)


(I'll only be using the speakers on whatever display I get, so sound options aren't that big a deal at this point -- and I'm guessing whatever I get will be good enough for whatever sound system I eventually end up with.)


I have a lot of SD dvds that I won't be replacing on bluray -- and PQ needs to look at the very least as good on those as it on my regular old Toshiba 27" flatscreen tube set.


My display will most likely be a 1080p Samsung, Panasonic, or Pioneer (if I can find the cheaper Kuro decently below $3K when sales start).


Thanks!


----------



## joserey1701

So I thought I was gonna get the Sony 350 but it looks like I might go for the 550 instead. Since this player does all the video and audio internally then I dont have to purchase an upconverting AV Receiver.


I do have to buy a "passthrough" or "hdmi switching" AV Receiver. What is a good companion to go with the Sony 550? This type of receiver is somewhat cheaper than their older more advanced upconverting brothers. Therefore I am open to Onkyo, Yammy, Pio, Sony, and Denon. Not sure about the Harmon or Marantz.


Please advise and thanks in advance.


----------



## Majestyk




> Quote:
> Sorry for a potentially really dumb question. If the latest BR players decode basically all of the advanced audio formats, and have analog outputs, I wouldn't need an audio pre-pro any longer? I can just connect my amps to the BRD player?



External amps directly to the source? Um, no. But that would be interesting.










The BD player would need a preamp section/volume control.


----------



## Deathwish238

Is there an estimated price of the Oppo? Less than $400 hopefully?


----------



## bradspit1

just the thread i need! ok so ive got my optoma hd65 projector and have it installed in the attic cinema with a panoview 84" screen. using my pc as a htpc with gainward 7800 gs feeding images to the hd65 and a 22" lcd wall mounted. have been watching blu ray rips in h264 format and looks amazing. want to go to the next step and get a blu ray player, but man is it confusing! basically i want something that still has 5.1 analog surround connections as im using a creative audigy sound card feeding a 5.1 videologic surround system and until i can persuade the missus to let me get an onkyo av reciever i will have to use the 5.1 system for now to connect to the blu ray player. but i also want something future proof that will playback the newer audio standards (dts, dolbyhd etc.) and has an ethernet port for updates for profiles etc. also the hd65 has support for hdmi v 1.3 and deep colour so that would be good too lol. have seen a few that might fit the bill and would appreciate any input. the sony bdps350, but doesnt have 5.1 analog connectors. the panasonic dmp bd30eg-k but that has no ethernet port for updates. so i think im looking at the samsung bd 1400 or the 1500 , and the sony bdp s300. any thoughts or experience with the players mentioned would be great. thanks brad.


----------



## Ted White




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Majestyk* /forum/post/15014876
> 
> 
> External amps directly to the source? Um, no. But that would be interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BD player would need a preamp section/volume control.




I'm glad you brought this up. I had the same question and I called Sony and Panasonic. They indicated a pre-pro would not be necessary and that the remote would handle volume.


Now they're either mis-informed or I asked the questions in some very confusing manner.


Thanks


----------



## Ted White

I just called Panasonic again and their tech dept confirmed that the BD55K will allow 7.1 analog output, allowing me to connect separate amps to the BD player. The player will handle test tones for balancing and volume control.


Now I admit this is all a big surprise to me so if there's something we're missing here, I'd really be grateful for a clarification


----------



## Majestyk

When you say seperate amps do you mean a receiver?


----------



## Ted White

No, I mean separate amplifiers. Right now I have a player, a Lexicon pre-processor and a bank of amps. Looking to omit the old Lexicon altogether since it has no ability to process the new audio signals


----------



## Majestyk

The answer is NO. I started a thread and asked the question and there was already an existing thread: (I think the below link is from my thread, just click on the other link if need be).


I believe the guys at Sony and Panasonic are confused with your question. BD players can't control the volume coming off an amp and you'll just plain kill your equipment. I'm amazed you would get this kind of information from them if they do indeed understand that you are talking about: IE: AMPS with no volume control, running at FULL volume, connected to their BD players.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1082285


----------



## Ted White

Well, I called Panasonic a third time. There's some real problems there I can see now. My previous questions included "does the player have a volume control?". I was told it did.


I called this third time and was given the answer NO. No volume control.


And since my Lexicon has no analog inputs, I have no ability to control volume. Lovely.


----------



## Nick P

I'm still not sure which set-up will give me the best sounding audio. I really want True HD and DTS-MA to sound as good as they possibly can.


A) Get either an S550 or 55K (or another player for that matter) and use 7.1 analog out to my existing Denon 3802.


B) Go with the S350 or 35K (again, not limiting myself to just those 2) and bitstream via HDMI to a new AVR.


I've read through the various threads and can't seem to find a consensus one way or another. I'm fully prepared to get a new receiver if that's what it takes but if it's "6 one way and half a dozen the other" then I would stick with my 3802 and save the cash.


----------



## doberry

I'm the same as Nick!


----------



## bhollis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nick P* /forum/post/15018075
> 
> 
> I'm still not sure which set-up will give me the best sounding audio. I really want True HD and DTS-MA to sound as good as they possibly can.
> 
> 
> A) Get either an S550 or 55K (or another player for that matter) and use 7.1 analog out to my existing Denon 3802.
> 
> 
> B) Go with the S350 or 35K (again, not limiting myself to just those 2) and bitstream via HDMI to a new AVR.
> 
> 
> I've read through the various threads and can't seem to find a consensus one way or another. I'm fully prepared to get a new receiver if that's what it takes but if it's "6 one way and half a dozen the other" then I would stick with my 3802 and save the cash.



I'm opting for A) with my setup. Just can't see buying a new receiver. Although the sound from option B) might be slightly better (at least if the new receiver you buy has better audio DACs than the S550 and 55K), I doubt the difference in sound quality would justify the additional cost of a new receiver--at least for me.


----------



## DanQ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nick P* /forum/post/15018075
> 
> 
> I'm still not sure which set-up will give me the best sounding audio. I really want True HD and DTS-MA to sound as good as they possibly can.
> 
> 
> A) Get either an S550 or 55K (or another player for that matter) and use 7.1 analog out to my existing Denon 3802.
> 
> 
> B) Go with the S350 or 35K (again, not limiting myself to just those 2) and bitstream via HDMI to a new AVR.
> 
> 
> I've read through the various threads and can't seem to find a consensus one way or another. I'm fully prepared to get a new receiver if that's what it takes but if it's "6 one way and half a dozen the other" then I would stick with my 3802 and save the cash.



I agree with bhollis as well. I have a 3802 and to replace it with an HDMI capable receiver could cost over $1K. My advice, option A) and wait for the price of State of the art receivers to come down.


----------



## markwco

After doing some reading I'm really interested in the Samsung BD-2500.

I only have one question. Looking at Samsung's site it says BD Live 1.1 but other places says BD Live 2.0 Ready. Does that mean there's some type of firmware upgrade to 2.0 for it?

Are there any competitors by Sony or Panasonic or any other company that I should look at? I'm having a hard time finding out what is BD-Live 2.0 and it's important it has BD Live 2.0

I have a PS3 for my primary HDTV but this is for a second 50" HDTV. I have a large collection of standard DVD's so it's important that it does a good job up upconverting them.

It seems like with the Christmas season and bad economy there's a lot of good deals out there on Blu-Ray and now seems like a great time to buy.


----------



## DanQ

I think there are three major paths a person will take in choosing the right stand alone BD player. Assuming budget is an object and you already have an HDTV.. AND you are considering the latest lossless audio formats (DTS-HDMA, Dolby TrueHD).


A) Assumption: You have an existing 5.1 or 7.1 system with a high quality Receiver or pre/pro + amps.
*Recommendation 1* (You have *Non HDMI* AVR or pre/pro, with 5.1 or 7.1 external inputs): Buy a Sony BDP-550 or Panasonic DMP-BD55 with 7.1 analog outputs and connect it to your existing receiver. You get lossless audio decoded by the player and sent to the receiver.
*Recommendation 2* (You have *1.1, 1.2, or 1.3 HDMI* AVR or pre/pro): Buy a Sony BDP-350 or Panasonic DMP-BD35 that decodes lossless audio to LPCM. You get multichannel LPCM sent to the receiver over HDMI. you need to verify your specific receiver will accept this format.


B) Assumption: No existing 5.1 or 7.1 sound system and no plan to buy one.
*Recommendation:* Buy any name brand BD player, no worries about lossless audio or DD 5.1 since you aren't going to use it. Connect the l/r audio to your TV. (If your HDTV accepts HDMI use that to connect audio and video.) You are missing out of half the movie experience without a surround system...


C) Assumption: No existing 5.1 or 7.1 sound system but you plan to buy one.
*Recommendation:* Buy a receiver that is HDMI 1.3 capable. Buy a Sony BDP-350 or Panasonic DMP-BD35 and connect HDMI to your receiver for lossless audio decode. Connect HDMI to the TV. Buy your speakers and sub-woofer.


D) Assumption: Price no object, you have a DVDO edge or other external scaler to your HDTV. You already have a High quality surround sound system.
*Recommendation:* Buy the Pioneer BDP-51FP and use it in source direct mode via HDMI to your scaler and TV. Connect HDMI audio to your decoding receiver, or 7.1 Analog to your NON HDMI AVR or pre/pro.


Only other thing to concern yourself is if your TV doesn't accept HDMI you would use Component cables for video input....


I hope this helps people new to HDTV reading this thread.


----------



## Ted White

That's a great rundown. I have a 7.1 speaker system with separate amps. No plans to replace the amps.

I have a front projector that accepts HDMI


I'd like to take advantage of the full HD audio if possible.


If I could blink and make a wish, I'd simply run my amps to the Panny 55k, but there's no audio control. Is there a switcher (with volume control) of sorts that would allow me to pass the decoded audio to my amps and also an HDMI signal to my PJ?


----------



## Nick P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DanQ* /forum/post/15018296
> 
> 
> I agree with bhollis as well. I have a 3802 and to replace it with an HDMI capable receiver could cost over $1K. My advice, option A) and wait for the price of State of the art receivers to come down.



I was quoted 1099.00 for a brand new 3808CI. I'm willing to spend that if it would produce a better sounding experience with bitstreaming HDMI. 2808CI's can be had just about everywhere for less than 600.


----------



## DanQ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted White* /forum/post/15018614
> 
> 
> That's a great rundown. I have a 7.1 speaker system with separate amps. No plans to replace the amps.
> 
> I have a front projector that accepts HDMI
> 
> 
> I'd like to take advantage of the full HD audio if possible.
> 
> 
> If I could blink and make a wish, I'd simply run my amps to the Panny 55k, but there's no audio control. Is there a switcher (with volume control) of sorts that would allow me to pass the decoded audio to my amps and also an HDMI signal to my PJ?



You can't just connect the 55K to your amps! You need a pre/pro, or cheap receiver that you can bypass the internal amps. The receiver is a switcher with volume control. Buy something used, Denon 3801 or something like that if $ are an issue. Connect Analog audio to receiver, output of receiver to the AMPS. Directly connect HDMI video to the TV. If you want to switch multiple HDMI inputs to your tv you may need a newer receiver...


----------



## DanQ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nick P* /forum/post/15018701
> 
> 
> I was quoted 1099.00 for a brand new 3808CI. I'm willing to spend that if it would produce a better sounding experience with bitstreaming HDMI. 2808CI's can be had just about everywhere for less than 600.



It "may" be better, but it "may" not. It depends on the quality of the DAC in the receiver, versus the DAC in the player.. You would get better bass management and speaker controls with a new HDMI receiver. That might be where the "real" difference would be heard. Is it worth $1K? You'd have to listen to both and decide for yourself. Getting into the area of diminishing returns. It's a budget thing.


Having said that, I'd like a new 3808CI and an HDMI BD player if I had the cash.


----------



## markwco

I have an existing 5.1 system. Does the Samsung not do 5.1? I don't have 7.1 at this time and have no plans to.


----------



## bhollis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DanQ* /forum/post/15018543
> 
> 
> I think there are three major paths a person will take in choosing the right stand alone BD player. Assuming budget is an object and you already have a HDTV..
> 
> 
> A) Assumption: You have an existing 5.1 or 7.1 system with a high quality Receiver or pre/pro + amps.
> 
> Recommendation: Buy a Sony BDP-550 or Panasonic DMP-BD55 with 7.1 analog outputs and connect it to your existing receiver.
> 
> 
> B) Assumption: No existing 5.1 or 7.1 sound system and no plan to buy one.
> 
> Recommendation: Buy any name brand BD player, no worries about lossless audio or DD 5.1 since you aren't going to use it. Connect the l/r audio to your TV. (If your HDTV accepts HDMI use that to connect audio and video.) You are missing out of half the movie experience without a surround system...
> 
> 
> C) Assumption: No existing 5.1 or 7.1 sound system but you plan to buy one.
> 
> Recommendation: Buy a reciever that is HDMI 1.3 capable. Buy a Sony BDP-350 or Panasonic DMP-BD35 and connect HDMI to your receiver for lossless audio decode. Connect HDMI to the TV. Buy your speakers and sub-woofer.
> 
> 
> D) Assumption: Price no object, you have a DVDO edge or other external scaler to your HDTV. You already have a High quality surround sound system.
> 
> Recommendation: Buy the Pioneer BDP-51FP and use it in source direct mode.
> 
> 
> Only other thing to concern yourself is if your TV doesn't accept HDMI you would use Component cables for video input....
> 
> 
> I hope this helps people new to HDTV reading this thread.




E) Assumption: You're looking for a high-quality BD/universal player that will not only play your BD's, but will also provide top-notch SD upconversion and play your CD's and SACDs. And price is an object.

Recommendation: Wait for the new Oppo.


----------



## Ted White




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DanQ* /forum/post/15018720
> 
> 
> You can't just connect the 55K to your amps! You need a pre/pro, or cheap receiver that you can bypass the internal amps. The receiver is a switcher with volume control. Buy something used, Denon 3801 or something like that if $ are an issue. Connect Analog audio to receiver, output of receiver to the AMPS. Directly connect HDMI video to the TV. If you want to switch multiple HDMI inputs to your tv you may need a newer receiver...



I realize I can't plug amps straight in to BR player. I'm looking at AVR options right now. If I start with a Panny 55k, I wonder if I could get by with an AVR that has 7.1 analog inputs, and allow the signal to pass through with volume control.


----------



## doberry




> Quote:
> A) Assumption: You have an existing 5.1 or 7.1 system with a high quality Receiver or pre/pro + amps.
> 
> Recommendation: Buy a Sony BDP-550 or Panasonic DMP-BD55 with 7.1 analog outputs and connect it to your existing receiver.



So I don't lose secondary audio or PiP going this route?


What are the proper settings for the S550/55?


The other option is a new pre with better OSD, GUI, DACs, Bass management and all the codecs.


If the $100 is not a consideration, still get the 350/35 or the 55/550?


----------



## markwco

Where can I get more information on the Oppo? Is there a price and release date yet? I found some limited information on Google but I'm willing to wait as long as Jan. or even Feb. if necessary. Working in retail at this time of the year I'm busy so probably would not have much time to work with it until after the holidays.

I also want to make sure I have a player that will play both BD-R's and BD-RE's (single and dual layer) since I expect to buy a recorder/burner for my computer sometime next year.


----------



## bhollis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markwco* /forum/post/15018971
> 
> 
> Where can I get more information on the Oppo? Is there a price and release date yet? I found some limited information on Google but I'm willing to wait as long as Jan. or even Feb. if necessary. Working in retail at this time of the year I'm busy so probably would not have much time to work with it until after the holidays.
> 
> I also want to make sure I have a player that will play both BD-R's and BD-RE's (single and dual layer) since I expect to buy a recorder/burner for my computer sometime next year.



Here's a link to a thread on the new Oppo:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1063625 


No hard release date or price as yet. Expect it to cost over $500. And it will be released "when it's ready."


----------



## jpeter1093




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DanQ* /forum/post/15018543
> 
> 
> I think there are three major paths a person will take in choosing the right stand alone BD player. Assuming budget is an object and you already have an HDTV.. AND you are considering the latest lossless audio formats (DTS-HDMA, Dolby TrueHD).
> 
> 
> A) Assumption: You have an existing 5.1 or 7.1 system with a high quality Receiver or pre/pro + amps.
> 
> Recommendation: Buy a Sony BDP-550 or Panasonic DMP-BD55 with 7.1 analog outputs and connect it to your existing receiver. You get lossless audio decoded by the player and sent to the receiver.
> 
> 
> B) Assumption: No existing 5.1 or 7.1 sound system and no plan to buy one.
> 
> Recommendation: Buy any name brand BD player, no worries about lossless audio or DD 5.1 since you aren't going to use it. Connect the l/r audio to your TV. (If your HDTV accepts HDMI use that to connect audio and video.) You are missing out of half the movie experience without a surround system...
> 
> 
> C) Assumption: No existing 5.1 or 7.1 sound system but you plan to buy one.
> 
> Recommendation: Buy a receiver that is HDMI 1.3 capable. Buy a Sony BDP-350 or Panasonic DMP-BD35 and connect HDMI to your receiver for lossless audio decode. Connect HDMI to the TV. Buy your speakers and sub-woofer.
> 
> 
> D) Assumption: Price no object, you have a DVDO edge or other external scaler to your HDTV. You already have a High quality surround sound system.
> 
> Recommendation: Buy the Pioneer BDP-51FP and use it in source direct mode via HDMI to your scaler and TV. Connect HDMI audio to your decoding receiver, or 7.1 Analog to your pre/pro.
> 
> 
> Only other thing to concern yourself is if your TV doesn't accept HDMI you would use Component cables for video input....
> 
> 
> I hope this helps people new to HDTV reading this thread.



Dan, someplace you need to mention if you have an existing 5.1 or 7.1 system (like A) with HDMI input less than 1.3; ie, won't decode the newer codecs. You can get the BD35 and let the player decode via HDMI.


----------



## bhollis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doberry* /forum/post/15018900
> 
> 
> So I don't lose secondary audio or PiP going this route?
> 
> 
> What are the proper settings for the S550/55?
> 
> 
> The other option is a new pre with better OSD, GUI, DACs, Bass management and all the codecs.
> 
> 
> If the $100 is not a consideration, still get the 350/35 or the 55/550?



Don't know about secondary audio, but can't imagine why this would affect PIP.


You'll find lots of discussion of settings in the owner's threads for two units.


Right, you can buy a new state of the art receiver, or you can stick with your current receiver and go the analog route. It's my understanding, though, that you'll get the same codecs through the analog outs as you will via HDMI out.


Based on everthing I've read, the only thing you're really buying for the extra $100 is the analog outs. So if you don't need them, may as well save your money.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doberry* /forum/post/15018900
> 
> 
> So I don't lose secondary audio or PiP going this route?
> 
> 
> What are the proper settings for the S550/55?
> 
> 
> The other option is a new pre with better OSD, GUI, DACs, Bass management and all the codecs.
> 
> 
> If the $100 is not a consideration, still get the 350/35 or the 55/550?



If you have no need for the analog out then I would go the S350/Panny35 route. If the price Between the S350 and the Panny 35 are the same I would recommend the 35. It got a great review in home theater mag(Dec08) and most people in here like it.

I bought the S350 for $150 and considering returning it and holding out for the 35 price to drop for under $200(I'm in no hurry







). The 350 is a good player but not as good as my A35(IMO). Just wanted a stand alone that bitstreams DTS-HD/MA for under $200











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhollis* /forum/post/15019079
> 
> 
> Here's a link to a thread on the new Oppo:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1063625
> 
> 
> No hard release date or price as yet. Expect it to cost over $500. And it will be released "when it's ready."



Of what I have read most people are projecting somewhere in the $700 price range of the the Oppo BD player. For what it is suppose to be able to do,that sounds about right.


----------



## pcbrew

Here is a question I have not seen addressed when I searched the forum:


Do any of the BD-Live capable/ready players (with internet connection) support CDDB lookup of audio CDs?

Instead of just showing track 1-N, it could give you the track titles and even cover art.


I know it's not a big-time feature but still would be a nice addition that could be supported given the internet connectivity of the players.

BTW, I have an old TiVo w/DVD burner that has this capabilty if connected via broadband (just shows track titles, no cover art).


P.S. I found a passing reference that the PS3 supports this - can anyone confirm?


----------



## Pugnax555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcbrew* /forum/post/15021504
> 
> 
> Here is a question I have not seen addressed when I searched the forum:
> 
> 
> Do any of the BD-Live capable/ready players (with internet connection) support CDDB lookup of audio CDs?
> 
> Instead of just showing track 1-N, it could give you the track titles and even cover art.
> 
> 
> I know it's not a big-time feature but still would be a nice addition that could be supported given the internet connectivity of the players.
> 
> BTW, I have an old TiVo w/DVD burner that has this capabilty if connected via broadband (just shows track titles, no cover art).
> 
> 
> P.S. I found a passing reference that the PS3 supports this - can anyone confirm?



I'm not sure if any other players can do this, but I can definitely confirm that the PS3 does.


----------



## Chalupacabra

I'm an American living in Japan. I primarily watch movies/shows via an HTPC, but as there is still no viable solution for the audio side of the equation in the PC world, I've been considering, instead of dropping $200 on an audio card that might support those formats _someday_, simply picking up an SA player.


Blu-Ray players are absurdly expensive here, so I was considering grabbing one while I'm in the states for Christmas. As most of my available resources are tied up in the holidays and the trip itself, I'm thinking on the cheap end is best.


What I'm looking for in a player:

-Audio Output Support for

-DTSHD-MA

-Dolby TrueHD

-96/24 LPCM (192/24 would be nice, but isn't in use, so not necessary)

-Video Support for at least 720p/1080i, preferably for 1080p 50/60/24

-BD Live and other similar features (if possible)

-Upgradeable/Flashable if possible (not a deal breaker)

-Nothing too outrageous size or weight-wise to either ship ahead or pack in

a reinforced box and check.


So far the frontrunner from reviews I've read here and elsewhere is the Insignia NS-BRDVD. Nothing too fancy, but it doesn't have to be. I just need something that will allow me access to all the audio and video options out of the box at a minimal investment. After reading DanQ's post (thank you for the summation!) I will skim back through and look for info on those players. Money is a concern, however, so would rather do this as much on the cheap as possible.


Edit: Oh yeah, I have a nice upconverting, region-free DVD player, so this is not a feature I need from the BR Player. Truthfully, even it doesn't see much use these days as the bulk of my DVDs have been loaded onto HDDs and are played back via my HTPC. I'm just looking for something that can give me solid playback of my BR Discs. I'm sick of having to listen to my BR material in DTS Neo Cinema Mode!


Another Edit: Current plan is to replace my current AVR with a Denon AVR 1909 (yet another reason I don't want to over invest in the player) while in the states, so native decoding is non-essential. I could pick up a Sony BDP-S550 instead of the Denon, as BR is the only format I use that is outside the DD/DTS Spec, but it means limiting myself to 5.1 for all BD playback (current receiver only allows for 6 channel pre-in) and that seems a bit silly. It also would mean losing the repeater in-loop.


I guess this raises another question, where would greater benefit be found for BR Playback, in buying a BDP-S550 (or Panasonic equivalent) and holding off on replacing the receiver, or in investing in a new receiver and getting a more basic BR Player?


Any words of wisdom to the recent SA convert?


----------



## EOppie

So I really need to start paying better attention...and the urge to whipping out the card to buy some new gear is getting more and more tempting!


As far as my setup goes now, I have a Samsung LN52A750 running into my cheapo wal-mart up scaling DVD player via HDMI...(I'll wait for the groans on that one)


I am looking to pickup a blu-ray player by the release date of Wall-E on November 18th.


I am currently rocking an old school Technics 5.1 setup with a surround decoder with optical in from the deck. (yeah...old school, i'll wait for more groans)


I know that I am going to need to upgrade my receiver some day, however since the current one was free, I am sticking with it.


As far as a BD player, I have been looking at the Samsung PD-1500, as I do want a Profile 2.0 player, however some of the threads on here have made me re-think that decision.


Since I know I should upgrade my receiver, and the new one will probably do HDMI in, is this a good choice for now?


Looking to see what the gods think 


Thanks!


-Eric


----------



## sejngordon

I have a B&K AVR 307 with no HDMI inputs.. Would you run HDMI from the plasma straight to the BR and then use the B&K just for sound? What is the best sound connection these days?


----------



## gg-ma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DanQ* /forum/post/15018543
> 
> 
> I think there are three major paths a person will take in choosing the right stand alone BD player. Assuming budget is an object and you already have an HDTV.. AND you are considering the latest lossless audio formats (DTS-HDMA, Dolby TrueHD).
> 
> 
> A) Assumption: You have an existing 5.1 or 7.1 system with a high quality Receiver or pre/pro + amps.
> 
> Recommendation: Buy a Sony BDP-550 or Panasonic DMP-BD55 with 7.1 analog outputs and connect it to your existing receiver. You get lossless audio decoded by the player and sent to the receiver.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpeter1093* /forum/post/15019084
> 
> 
> Dan, someplace you need to mention if you have an existing 5.1 or 7.1 system (like A) with HDMI input less than 1.3; ie, won't decode the newer codecs. You can get the BD35 and let the player decode via HDMI.



I have a Denon AVR-2807 (HDMI 1.1) and am interested in purchasing a Blu-Ray player. Will I be able to receive audio from the player via HDMI and decode in the AVR, or will I need to decode in the player? If I need to decode in the player, can I transmit decoded audio over HDMI, or will I have to put separate audio channels into the AVR?


The players I'm considering are:

Sony S350 (send audio over HDMI and decode audio in AVR)

Sony S550 (decode audio in player and send over audio cables)

Playstation 3 (decode audio in PS3 and send over HDMI)


If I send over audio cables, is there any substantial difference between using RCA vs. optical (assuming S550 has optical)? For that matter, would I even need a S550 if I was outputting optical? Does the S350 have all the same quality audio decoders internally?


Thank you for your help.


----------



## jerlane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DanQ* /forum/post/15018543
> 
> 
> I think there are three major paths a person will take in choosing the right stand alone BD player. Assuming budget is an object and you already have an HDTV.. AND you are considering the latest lossless audio formats (DTS-HDMA, Dolby TrueHD).
> 
> 
> A) Assumption: You have an existing 5.1 or 7.1 system with a high quality Receiver or pre/pro + amps.
> 
> Recommendation: Buy a Sony BDP-550 or Panasonic DMP-BD55 with 7.1 analog outputs and connect it to your existing receiver. You get lossless audio decoded by the player and sent to the receiver.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps people new to HDTV reading this thread.



Thanks for this post DanQ. I fit the A description. My AVR is a Denon 3806, so as far as I know it does not decode the newest audio formats. Does that change your recommendations mentioned above? Thanks again for the help. I apologize if this has been asked repeatedly.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sejngordon* /forum/post/15023706
> 
> 
> I have a B&K AVR 307 with no HDMI inputs.. Would you run HDMI from the plasma straight to the BR and then use the B&K just for sound? What is the best sound connection these days?



With the B&K use it for audio only. You can use your analog and optical inputs for audio. Just setup presets.


----------



## sejngordon

Thanks Donnie thats what I thought. Just seems like such a waste of the B&K


----------



## 2fast4u

Last time I paid any attention to the HD-DVD/Blu-ray hype was about two years ago and players were so expensive then I stopped paying any attention. Recently I heard or read somewhere that the format war is over and that Blu-ray won. Is that true? My recollection was that HD-DVD was beating Blu-ray in every respect....cost , picture quality, etc. Anyway, my main question is whether or not I should even bother getting a Blu-ray player. My Yamaha receiver has HDMI out(1080i max) and my Sony SXRD TV has HDMI input but it only accepts 1080i signals. Would I see any of the wow factor that I hear people taking about with Blu-ray DVD's(or HD-DVD discs for that matter)? I have a Sony DVD player that upconverts signals to 1080i and I have no complaints about the picture I get from standard Netflix DVD's but I'm starting to wonder about the Blu-ray(and/or HD-DVD)hype again. Would I see a substantially better picture? Thanks.


VR


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sejngordon* /forum/post/15024882
> 
> 
> Thanks Donnie thats what I thought. Just seems like such a waste of the B&K



I know how you feel. I'm a Ref50 owner.


----------



## EOppie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2fast4u* /forum/post/15025011
> 
> 
> Last time I paid any attention to the HD-DVD/Blu-ray hype was about two years ago and players were so expensive then I stopped paying any attention. Recently I heard or read somewhere that the format war is over and that Blu-ray won. Is that true? My recollection was that HD-DVD was beating Blu-ray in every respect....cost , picture quality, etc.



Blu-ray won...


----------



## sejngordon

I know how you feel. I'm a Ref50 owner.



I just put in a call to B&K to let them know there are unhappy owners out there unable to upgrade.


----------



## 02Deuce

Dumb but simple question: Most of the BD players appear to have Toslink digital outputs. Do they output 5.1 digital? My 10 year old $3k pre/pro has digital 5.1 inputs, but not analog 5.1 inputs. It will be next year ($$) before I upgrade it to something with HDMI 7.1. Will I get 5.1 DD or DTS out of Blue-Ray discs via Toslink?

Thanks!


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *02Deuce* /forum/post/15025796
> 
> 
> Dumb but simple question: Most of the BD players appear to have Toslink digital outputs. Do they output 5.1 digital? My 10 year old $3k pre/pro has digital 5.1 inputs, but not analog 5.1 inputs. It will be next year ($$) before I upgrade it to something with HDMI 7.1. Will I get 5.1 DD or DTS out of Blue-Ray discs via Toslink?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes. You will definitely get 5.1 DD or DTS out of a Blu-Ray disc via Toslink and typically at a higher bitrate than DVD (640kbps for DD and 1.5mbps for DTS).


----------



## 02Deuce

Thanks! I was afraid there would be some type of SA-CD or DVD-Audio copy-wrong garbage that would prevent it. I never did accept having to convert to six 5.1 analog cables vs. a single digital cable, so I never "backwards upgraded" just for SA-CD/DVD-Audio. HDMI will be fine with me on the audio side someday.


----------



## DanQ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpeter1093* /forum/post/15019084
> 
> 
> Dan, someplace you need to mention if you have an existing 5.1 or 7.1 system (like A) with HDMI input less than 1.3; ie, won't decode the newer codecs. You can get the BD35 and let the player decode via HDMI.



I should have been more clear with my assumptions. I was only considering a NON HDMI AVR initially.


----------



## DanQ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpeter1093* /forum/post/15019084
> 
> 
> Dan, someplace you need to mention if you have an existing 5.1 or 7.1 system (like A) with HDMI input less than 1.3; ie, won't decode the newer codecs. You can get the BD35 and let the player decode via HDMI.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerlane* /forum/post/15024752
> 
> 
> Thanks for this post DanQ. I fit the A description. My AVR is a Denon 3806, so as far as I know it does not decode the newest audio formats. Does that change your recommendations mentioned above? Thanks again for the help. I apologize if this has been asked repeatedly.



After some investigation, If I understand the correctly, a 1.1 or 1.2 version HDMI receiver will be able to use LPCM decoded in the player and transmit over HDMI. So I need to update my suggestions


----------



## DanQ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gg-ma* /forum/post/15023908
> 
> 
> I have a Denon AVR-2807 (HDMI 1.1) and am interested in purchasing a Blu-Ray player. Will I be able to receive audio from the player via HDMI and decode in the AVR, or will I need to decode in the player? If I need to decode in the player, can I transmit decoded audio over HDMI, or will I have to put separate audio channels into the AVR?
> 
> 
> The players I'm considering are:
> 
> a) Sony S350 (send audio over HDMI and decode audio in AVR)
> 
> b) Sony S550 (decode audio in player and send over audio cables)
> 
> c) Playstation 3 (decode audio in PS3 and send over HDMI)
> 
> 
> If I send over audio cables, is there any substantial difference between using RCA vs. optical (assuming S550 has optical)? For that matter, would I even need a S550 if I was outputting optical? Does the S350 have all the same quality audio decoders internally?
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help.



I think you have another option with the S350 (decode in the player and send PCM audio over HDMI to the AVR) this gets you best audio. Compared to your "a)" which the AVR would decode DD-EX and DTS-ES at best. You need to make sure your AVR and the S350 really do LPCM, as I'm not expert on this option.


Optical cable options will only get you DD 5.1or DTS core at best, no lossless audio capabilty over optical.


----------



## markwco

I have done a lot of research on Blu-Ray and looked at Amazon. I definitely want BDLive Profile 2.0 but I mostly ruled out the Samsung because the price seems higher. I am considering the Sony BDP-550 but mostly am considering the Panasonic BD35 and the BD55. I see that the BD35 has a price of only approximately $250. After reading a review of the BD35 they said the only differences between that and the BD55 is it doesn't have Divx and the BD55 has some extra audio features but it can only be used if you have a receiver with HDMI. I don't need either of these. Are there any other differences between the BD35 and BD55 or even these vs. the Sony BDP-550?


----------



## agogley

I have a Pioneer VSX-72TXV. I was interested in getting the Panasonic BD35K. Will this fit within suggestion A? (i.e. decode via BR player and send to receiver via HDMI)?


Also, how do you guys handle the output on these BR players? My TV an NEC 61" accepts 24fps 1040p signals via component cable only. I can take 1080i over HDMI though. Can you set the output on the BR player?


----------



## DanQ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markwco* /forum/post/15026980
> 
> 
> I have done a lot of research on Blu-Ray and looked at Amazon. I definitely want BDLive Profile 2.0 but I mostly ruled out the Samsung because the price seems higher. I am considering the Sony BDP-550 but mostly am considering the Panasonic BD35 and the BD55. I see that the BD35 has a price of only approximately $250. After reading a review of the BD35 they said the only differences between that and the BD55 is it doesn't have Divx and the BD55 has some extra audio features but it can only be used if you have a receiver with HDMI. I don't need either of these. Are there any other differences between the BD35 and BD55 or even these vs. the Sony BDP-550?



The main difference between the BD35 and BD55 is the BD55 has 7.1 Analog outputs, the BD35 doesn't. Same with the Sony S350 and S550. The 550 has analog outs, the 350 doesn't. This is important if you are concerned about getting the best audio quality and have an older AVR. See my post, to see if it helps.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=2491 

Not sure of DIVX info..


----------



## DanQ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DanQ* /forum/post/15018543
> 
> 
> I think there are three major paths a person will take in choosing the right stand alone BD player. Assuming budget is an object and you already have an HDTV.. AND you are considering the latest lossless audio formats (DTS-HDMA, Dolby TrueHD).
> 
> 
> A) Assumption: You have an existing 5.1 or 7.1 system with a high quality Receiver or pre/pro + amps.
> *Recommendation 1* (You have *Non HDMI* AVR or pre/pro, with 5.1 or 7.1 external inputs): Buy a Sony BDP-550 or Panasonic DMP-BD55 with 7.1 analog outputs and connect it to your existing receiver. You get lossless audio decoded by the player and sent to the receiver.
> *Recommendation 2* (You have *1.1, 1.2, or 1.3 HDMI* AVR or pre/pro): Buy a Sony BDP-350 or Panasonic DMP-BD35 that decodes lossless audio to LPCM. You get multichannel LPCM sent to the receiver over HDMI. you need to verify your specific receiver will accept this format.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *agogley* /forum/post/15026981
> 
> 
> I have a Pioneer VSX-72TXV. I was interested in getting the Panasonic BD35K. Will this fit within suggestion A? (i.e. decode via BR player and send to receiver via HDMI)?
> 
> 
> Also, how do you guys handle the output on these BR players? My TV an NEC 61" accepts 24fps 1040p signals via component cable only. I can take 1080i over HDMI though. Can you set the output on the BR player?



First part: Yes, I think so.

Second Part: It depends on the player, you might have to look at online manuals to get that answer. Or hope soneone with a BD35 chimes in.


----------



## markwco

I didn't realize that the Sony S350 has BD-Live. Your post helped some. I just have a couple additional questions.

Looking at that how does that compare to the Panasonic DMP-BD35.

To explain my situation the receiver I have does not have HDMI and my sound system coming out of the receiver is 5.1. I don't have any plans to upgrade to 7.1. At least by the time I do it could be years and I'd have a newer blu-ray player by then.

I had the idea because of these needs the DMP-BD35 or the S350 would be best. Am I right though that because of no HDMI I'm better off with the BD55 or S550.

I used to be a frequent reader around here but haven't been here lately and it's amazing how fast things change in a short time.


----------



## DanQ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markwco* /forum/post/15027427
> 
> 
> I didn't realize that the Sony S350 has BD-Live. Your post helped some. I just have a couple additional questions.
> 
> Looking at that how does that compare to the Panasonic DMP-BD35.
> 
> To explain my situation the receiver I have does not have HDMI and my sound system coming out of the receiver is 5.1. I don't have any plans to upgrade to 7.1. At least by the time I do it could be years and I'd have a newer blu-ray player by then.
> 
> I had the idea because of these needs the DMP-BD35 or the S350 would be best. Am I right though that because of no HDMI I'm better off with the BD55 or S550.
> 
> I used to be a frequent reader around here but haven't been here lately and it's amazing how fast things change in a short time.



What is your receiver? Does it have 5.1 external audio inputs? If so, I'd say, yes you want the BD55 or S550 so you can get the TrueHD or DTS lossless audio over the 5.1 audio links. You don't have to use 7.1, the BD player should allow you to configure for only 5.1 output.


If you get the 350 you would be able to connect via optical and would be limited to DD5.1 or DTS core.


----------



## markwco

I'm out of town on a business trip so can't check the model now. I only know that it's a Yamaha but when I get home I'll check.


----------



## bradspit1

just the thread i need! ok so ive got my optoma hd65 projector and have it installed in the attic cinema with a panoview 84" screen. using my pc as a htpc with gainward 7800 gs feeding images to the hd65 and a 22" lcd wall mounted. have been watching blu ray rips in h264 format and looks amazing. want to go to the next step and get a blu ray player, but man is it confusing! basically i want something that still has 5.1 analog surround connections as im using a creative audigy sound card feeding a 5.1 videologic surround system and until i can persuade the missus to let me get an onkyo av reciever i will have to use the 5.1 system for now to connect to the blu ray player. but i also want something future proof that will playback the newer audio standards (dts, dolbyhd etc.) and has an ethernet port for updates for profiles etc. also the hd65 has support for hdmi v 1.3 and deep colour so that would be good too lol. have seen a few that might fit the bill and would appreciate any input. the sony bdps350, but doesnt have 5.1 analog connectors. the panasonic dmp bd30eg-k but that has no ethernet port for updates. so i think im looking at the samsung bd 1400 or the 1500 , and the sony bdp s300. any thoughts or experience with the players mentioned would be great. thanks brad. does any one have any advice please really want to get a player in the next few days. was looking at the sony bdp 300 but it has no ethernet port for updates but i could get my hands on a samsung bd 1400 for £149 which is not bad and it has a port for updates and 5.1 analog outputs, or is this player too old now? im not too fussed about bd live an all that stuff as long as it has a good quality image.


----------



## ta-kid

Question is LPCM same as PCM?I have a denon 4306 and feeding audio as PCM over hdmi.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ta-kid* /forum/post/15028375
> 
> 
> Question is LPCM same as PCM?I have a denon 4306 and feeding audio as PCM over hdmi.



Essentially the same thing.


----------



## Mr. MarioMan

I'm looking to buy a BD player, and the Sony BDP-S350 and the Panasonic DMP-BD35 seems nice to me.


My needs are:


- Good picture quality (is there any difference in PQ between BD players ? aren't all of them use the same decoding chip ?)


- forced 1080p24 output - This one is really important, since my Optoma HD81 only accepts 1080p24 when it is forced.


- Bitstream capabilities of all of the HD Audio formats.



So, which one should I buy ?


----------



## mnc

The Panny 35 seems to be slightly better while the Sony 350 is slightly cheaper.


----------



## dmargole

Folks,


I was considering getting the BD35 except that it does not seem to support .avi files


Any suggestions on players at a similar price point and PQ that do?


For the most part I will be watching bluray and standard DVD's, but for the occasional missed tv episode, it is nice to be able to play .avi as well.


From what I understand the BD55 supports divx but it is a hundred bucks more (in canada) and given that I am hooking the audio up to my Denon Receiver - I will not be taking advantage of any of the upgraded BD55 audio features - so seems like a hefty price to play just to watch .avi


Does anyone know if the Sony 350 support .avi?


----------



## Mr. MarioMan

Does the Panny 35 force 24p (As far as I know the DMP-BD30 can't force 24p) ?


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr. MarioMan* /forum/post/15029315
> 
> 
> I'm looking to buy a BD player, and the Sony BDP-S350 and the Panasonic DMP-BD35 seems nice to me.
> 
> 
> My needs are:
> 
> 
> - Good picture quality (is there any difference in PQ between BD players ? aren't all of them use the same decoding chip ?)
> 
> 
> - forced 1080p24 output - This one is really important, since my Optoma HD81 only accepts 1080p24 when it is forced.
> 
> 
> - Bitstream capabilities of all of the HD Audio formats.
> 
> 
> 
> So, which one should I buy ?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr. MarioMan* /forum/post/15030881
> 
> 
> Does the Panny 35 force 24p (As far as I know the DMP-BD30 can't force 24p) ?



Well Mario Home Theater Mag had a write up in the Dec08 issue on the Panny 35/55 and it got a pretty good review!

I to was looking for a stand alone that bit streamed DTS-HD/MA for under $200.

I bought the S350 for $150(Sony $150 off Credit Card offer) but after that review I'm considering whether to keep it or return it and hold out for the 35 to get to $200 or under







.

I will tell you that the S350 is a pretty decent player but I have to state the it's not as good as my A35 in HD and up converting SD but it's not a night and day difference. If the the Panny 35 can run with the A35 I might just hold out


----------



## gg-ma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DanQ* /forum/post/15026949
> 
> 
> I think you have another option with the S350 (decode in the player and send PCM audio over HDMI to the AVR) this gets you best audio. Compared to your "a)" which the AVR would decode DD-EX and DTS-ES at best. You need to make sure your AVR and the S350 really do LPCM, as I'm not expert on this option.
> 
> 
> Optical cable options will only get you DD 5.1or DTS core at best, no lossless audio capabilty over optical.



Thanks, Dan; I think I'm going to go with the PCM over HDMI option. Appreciate your help.


----------



## cpcat

The s350 doesn't decode DTS-MA. You need the s550, PS3, or the Panny BD35/55 for full decoding of all codecs.


----------



## homerx

well I imported 3 movies from france only 1 out of 3 worked. the 2 that didn't appear to be region free as the disc loads but mearly sticks on a blank screen.


the tittles are taxi 3 and bienvenue chez les ch'tis. oddly taxi 4 works fine.


so I'm thinking its some kind of 50hz issue prehapps or a PAL issue . as the menu or the opening tittle may be pal so the PS3 can't move beyond that.


anyway I know the BH200 can be made region free to play A,B or C and can play PAL discs.


could I still have issues as this is an older player and may still have issues in region A despite region hacks.


I could import a player for about the same as this player.

but id be worried about the possible power issues as id have to find a converter or a player that can take both voltages via a cord change or switch..


my TV suporrts native PAL not sure on the hz settings. but id guess it will.


Id like to import many region B discs with out worry of region locking and other issues.


what would you all recomend


----------



## i_want_that

My wife did pick me up a PS3, now looking for some help on set up:


1. Denon 3806

2. Mits HC3000u 720p Proj

3. PS3


Today, i'm running:

audio: ps3 to Denon via optical. selected (1) Dolby Dig 5.1 ch, (2) DTS 5.1, Linear PCM 2 ch 88.2, Linear PCJ 2 ch 48 Khz

video: component from ps3 to denon to Projector


Questions:

a. Do i have set up correctly for optical audio and component video

b. is there an advantage to running HDMI vs optical+component (denon only does hdmi switching)

c. any other obvious things I'm missing?


Thanks in advance for any help!

Brad


----------



## geeman2001

What is the best Blu-Ray player that incorperates the NetFlix streaming service? I have a Yamaha RX-663 with a 7.1 speaker configuration.


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *i_want_that* /forum/post/15033317
> 
> 
> My wife did pick me up a PS3, now looking for some help on set up:
> 
> 
> 1. Denon 3806
> 
> 2. Mits HC3000u 720p Proj
> 
> 3. PS3
> 
> 
> Today, i'm running:
> 
> audio: ps3 to Denon via optical. selected (1) Dolby Dig 5.1 ch, (2) DTS 5.1, Linear PCM 2 ch 88.2, Linear PCJ 2 ch 48 Khz
> 
> video: component from ps3 to denon to Projector
> 
> 
> Questions:
> 
> a. Do i have set up correctly for optical audio and component video
> 
> b. is there an advantage to running HDMI vs optical+component (denon only does hdmi switching)
> 
> c. any other obvious things I'm missing?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!
> 
> Brad



You need to use HDMI. This will allow you to utilize the full potential of BD (the PS3 decodes all codecs to HDMI multichannel PCM). The Denon 3806 is HDMI 1.1 capable for audio so you should be all set.


----------



## WBCrower

As a college student, I'm not about to pass up the HK DPR2005 I got for $300 for some equally priced piece of crap with 1080p switching so I'm in the market for a high quality blu-ray player that I can just connect to my receiver with nice analog cables. Also if any knows of any that for sure will be putting out analog audio even though I'm using the HDMI port to the TV that would be great because I don't want to end up with something that automatically turns off the other audio ports when HDMI is detected or something. All price range suggestions are welcome but I'm probably thinking like $300-$500 right now


----------



## gigimonagas

Anybody knows if there's a player that plays both NTSC/PAL dvds. I need a Blu Ray player that will play all my currents DVD to make some space on my shelf.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## kiwi2000

panasonic vs sony


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I thought I could offer my 2 cents for anyone looking for a new blu ray player.


I had the opportunity to try out the panasonic dmp bd 35 and 55 players along with the sony s350 for a lengthy audition.


The panasonic user interface is much more intuitive and easier to use, in my opinion. The panasonic 35 and 55 are identical except for the addition of the analog outs on the 55.


The picture out of the box via hdmi was better on the panasonic compared to the sony.


The disc load time I felt was faster on the panasonic while the sony responded faster to commands.


The sony has the cool bit rate meter.


It has probably all been mentioned before but because I had all three at once I could really see some differences and would opt for the panasonic at this point.


Of course everyone has an opinion and mine is only one. They were connected via hdmi to a rotel 1069 hdmi 1.1 equippped a/v switcher and routed to a sanyo z4.


----------



## calliestar

I just ordered the deal from amazon which gave a free blu-ray with the sony 52v4100. I had a choice between the s350 or the s550. Went with the s550as it was the newest one out.


We dont own a sound system, just use the sound out of the tv. Kids play wii and we rent movies from netflix and watch older dvd's and even videos so I will still need to keep my dual dvd/vhs player hooked up for the videos.


So here's my question...What is the s550 going to do for me? Do I need a sound system to go with it? Do I need to buy cables to hook it up? Whats the real benefit of owning a blu-ray?


Thanks for your help as we are clueless and the s550 is on its way here.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WBCrower* /forum/post/15036221
> 
> 
> As a college student, I'm not about to pass up the HK DPR2005 I got for $300 for some equally priced piece of crap with 1080p switching so I'm in the market for a high quality blu-ray player that I can just connect to my receiver with nice analog cables. Also if any knows of any that for sure will be putting out analog audio even though I'm using the HDMI port to the TV that would be great because I don't want to end up with something that automatically turns off the other audio ports when HDMI is detected or something. All price range suggestions are welcome but I'm probably thinking like $300-$500 right now



Panasonic BD55

Sony S550

Pioneer 51FD (lacks dts-MA decoding for now)


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kiwi2000* /forum/post/15036416
> 
> 
> panasonic vs sony
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I thought I could offer my 2 cents for anyone looking for a new blu ray player.
> 
> 
> I had the opportunity to try out the panasonic dmp bd 35 and 55 players along with the sony s350 for a lengthy audition.
> 
> 
> The panasonic user interface is much more intuitive and easier to use, in my opinion. The panasonic 35 and 55 are identical except for the addition of the analog outs on the 55.
> 
> 
> The picture out of the box via hdmi was better on the panasonic compared to the sony.
> 
> 
> The disc load time I felt was faster on the panasonic while the sony responded faster to commands.
> 
> 
> The sony has the cool bit rate meter.
> 
> 
> It has probably all been mentioned before but because I had all three at once I could really see some differences and would opt for the panasonic at this point.
> 
> 
> Of course everyone has an opinion and mine is only one. They were connected via hdmi to a rotel 1069 hdmi 1.1 equippped a/v switcher and routed to a sanyo z4.



Kiwi do you think in your opinion ......Is the Panny 35 worth a extra $100 over the Sony S350?


----------



## kiwi2000




> Quote:
> Kiwi do you think in your opinion ......Is the Panny 35 worth a extra $100 over the Sony S350?



If they were the same price I would for sure go for the pansonic


Can anyone tell me if the HD audio formats are at a higher frequency than regular dolby and dts which show up at 44.1 on my processor?


I have the player set for outputting pcm to my processor. Should the dts master and dolby true be at 96 or 88 instead of 44?


----------



## markwco

How do the load times (from the time the blu-ray is inserted until it's at the main menu and ready to play) vary between the various models, mainly the Panasonic BD-35K, 55K, and Sony S550?


----------



## gigimonagas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gigimonagas* /forum/post/15036304
> 
> 
> Anybody knows if there's a player that plays both NTSC/PAL dvds. I need a Blu Ray player that will play all my currents DVD to make some space on my shelf.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Anybody?


----------



## gg-ma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DanQ* /forum/post/15027081
> 
> 
> The main difference between the BD35 and BD55 is the BD55 has 7.1 Analog outputs, the BD35 doesn't. Same with the Sony S350 and S550. The 550 has analog outs, the 350 doesn't. This is important if you are concerned about getting the best audio quality and have an older AVR. See my post, to see if it helps.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=2491
> 
> Not sure of DIVX info..



Looking at the audio comparison chart at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1050507 , it seems like the S350 can't internally decode as many codecs as the S550. If I need the player to do the decoding, but I'm planning on using HDMI 1.1 to get the PCM to the AVR, will the S350 do it for me? Anyone know if its audio decoding will be/can be updated via firmware? I notice the X-Men 3 movie uses one of the codecs that the S350 cannot do:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=760714


----------



## homerx

well I imported 3 movies from france only 1 out of 3 worked. the 2 that didn't appear to be region free as the disc loads but mearly sticks on a blank screen.


the tittles are taxi 3 and bienvenue chez les ch'tis. oddly taxi 4 works fine.


so I'm thinking its some kind of 50hz issue prehapps or a PAL issue . as the menu or the opening tittle may be pal so the PS3 can't move beyond that.


anyway I know the BH200 can be made region free to play A,B or C and can play PAL discs.


could I still have issues as this is an older player and may still have issues in region A despite region hacks.


I could import a player for about the same as this player.

but id be worried about the possible power issues as id have to find a converter or a player that can take both voltages via a cord change or switch..


my TV suporrts native PAL not sure on the hz settings. but id guess it will.


Id like to import many region B discs with out worry of region locking and other issues.


what would you all recomend


----------



## fdwarren

I own a new Samsung LN52A850 with a new Onkyo 706 receiver and Toshiba HD DVD Player(Sorry, I picked wrong). I connect via 1.3 HDMI and component as a backup. I have a matched set of Infinity 5.1 speakers anchored with the Infinity Alpha 50's. I may add the 2 side speakers soon for 7.1. I want to buy a good blu-ray player but would rather stay below $300 if possible. Should I get the Sony 350 or 550 or the Panasonic 35 or 55?

What should I buy now for best blu-ray!


Also is the PS3 as good at blu-ray as the stand alone players?


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fdwarren* /forum/post/15043973
> 
> 
> Also is the PS3 as good at blu-ray as the stand alone players?



Assuming you have HDMI 1.1 capability for audio, it's even better.


----------



## kiwi2000

I asked earlier in the thread and will try the question once more.


I have a HDMI 1.1 equipped reciever rotel 1069 and am trying out several blu ray players and have them set to output pcm to the reciever as I understand this causes the player to decode the HD audio and pass it onto the reciever for playback.



My question for anyone has that has this setup, if dts master is selected in the disc menu is it output at a different frequency than regular dts 48.1?


I have read the white paper in the DTS site and they claim master audio can be output at up to 96khz for 7.1 and 192khz for two channel material. They key word there is "can". This is not to say it actually is as of now.


I have tried a few titles but none so far have shown anything other than the standard 48.1khz.


Is it only the bit rate that is increased for these HD audio tracks or the output frequency also? If anyone has gotten a different number than the standard I wou ldbe interested in knowing.


the players I have tried are the Pansonic 35 and 55 and the SONY 350.


----------



## fdwarren

I own a new Samsung LN52A850 with a new Onkyo 706 receiver and Toshiba HD DVD Player(Sorry, I picked wrong). I connect via 1.3 HDMI and component as a backup. I have a matched set of Infinity 5.1 speakers anchored with the Infinity Alpha 50's. I may add the 2 side speakers soon for 7.1. I want to buy a good blu-ray player but would rather stay below $300 if possible. Should I get the Sony 350 or 550 or the Panasonic 35 or 55?

What should I buy now for best blu-ray!


Also is the PS3 as good at blu-ray as the stand alone players?


----------



## ncfoster

Another recommendation request here. I am on the verge of purchasing a Pioneer Elite Pro-111FD (will be my first HDTV). I presently have an Onkyo TX-SR602 for my receiver. I am generally quite satisfied with it, and it is not terribly old. Of course, it lacks HDMI.


My final criterion is that I would love to have DVD-Audio capability (and SACD would be a plus as well). I currently have DVD player that does DVD-Audio. From what I've seen, this may not even exist (possibly a Sony licensing issue?), but if it does, let me know.


So, I am wondering which Blu-Ray players are most recommended to pair with a current Pioneer Elite plasma. I presume that the answer will depend on whether I were to replace my receiver with an HDMI-capable model. My general impression is that people recommend the Sonys and Panasonics, and possibly the Pioneers.


Finally, I did recommend an Oppo to my parents for use with their HDTV, and I would lean that direction if the Blu-Ray player were out today. However, I have two problems with that route: 1) I am sure that I will get antsy to watch BluRay on my new TV; and 2) if it doesn't have DVD-Audio support (which seems at best unclear now), it would lose a lot of its appeal.


So, thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## subavision212




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *babylon5fan* /forum/post/15004668
> 
> 
> Have an Outlaw 950 and want to buy a blu-ray player. frankly, i do not understand a lot of the jargon and abbreviations and whatnot of the outlaw and the players. but, if i can get some recommendations then i plug and play.....i hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the player will be used strictly for movies and tv, mostly movies. so picture is very important. reliability in playing "normal" dvd's is also very important. i have an oppo 970 which i love and i know they are coming out with a blu-ray but dont know if i want to wait or if it will be affordable enough. i know they are "thinking" about some kind of tradein program but i am not holding my breath.
> 
> 
> price of course is a factor and i dont mind buying refurbished or doing firmware upgrades. any and all thoughts/tips/recommendations would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> thanks!



Didn't see anyone answering you question but I, too, have the 950 and after researching the S550 and the Panny 55 decided to buy the S550. Everything I read seemed to suggest that the two players were very similar and then read about the deal Sony was running if you signed up for their Sony Visa, you got $150 off your first $300 dollar or higher purchase which got me the player for $250. I think they are still running the deal but only at $100 off, though not sure. Check at www.sonystyle.com to be sure. anyway, the player is amazing. I also use the player for 99% movies and the picture quality on my Toshiba 65HX81 even over component is stunning. But what really shocked me was the dramatic improvement in the sound. Very rich and enveloping and on discs that have a great soundfield (Cars is top notch) it's a whole new experience. Set-up was easy using the analog outs to the 950 (waiting for the 970 so I can utilize the 7.1) and if you set the audio according to the the guidelines posted in the S550 thread that, too, is snap. Standard dvds have looked good but can't comment on upconversion since I am running through component. I am totally happy with this player and recommend it heartily.

ed


----------



## nin1974

I have the DENON AVR-2809CI and need a Blu-Ray player to make it rock. I would like to get a taste of Dolby TrueHD!

Would you get the Panasonic BD-35, Panasonic BD-55 or wait and get the Oppo BDP-83??

Please help me decide, and help appreciated. THANKS


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nin1974* /forum/post/15046194
> 
> 
> I have the DENON AVR-2809CI and need a Blu-Ray player to make it rock. I would like to get a taste of Dolby TrueHD!
> 
> Would you get the Panasonic BD-35, Panasonic BD-55 or wait and get the Oppo BDP-83??
> 
> Please help me decide, and help appreciated. THANKS



With your receiver you do not need the analog audio outs on the BD55 so I would get the BD35 (unless the 55 is the same price or cheaper). The Oppo is not out yet so it is hard to compare. If you are willing to wait it might be worthwhile to see what the Oppo can offer. If you cannot wait the Panasonic players are strong contenders.


----------



## nin1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ack_bk* /forum/post/15046297
> 
> 
> With your receiver you do not need the analog audio outs on the BD55 so I would get the BD35 (unless the 55 is the same price or cheaper). The Oppo is not out yet so it is hard to compare. If you are willing to wait it might be worthwhile to see what the Oppo can offer. If you cannot wait the Panasonic players are strong contenders.



thanks! I bit the bullet and jumped on the Amazon deal for the BD55! Arriving on Thur, can't wait to hear some Dolby TrueHD!!!


----------



## PeteCE

After searching reviews and scanning through this thread, I can't seem to find an answer so I'll ask: I'm looking for a stand-alone Blu-Ray player which outputs the native signal for standard definition DVD's of 480i over HDMI and does not upconvert. I want my much more capable preamp/video processor to do the upconversion, not the Blu-Ray player. Other specs necessary: Profile 2.0, 1080p/24, x.v.Color, Dolby TrueHD, etc. Basically a top-of-the-line player that can output the native 480i DVD signal over HDMI without upconverting. Any suggestions? one I've been looking at is the Panasonic BD55 but I'm not sure if it does this.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeteCE* /forum/post/15047309
> 
> 
> After searching reviews and scanning through this thread, I can't seem to find an answer so I'll ask: I'm looking for a stand-alone Blu-Ray player which outputs the native signal for standard definition DVD's of 480i over HDMI and does not upconvert. I want my much more capable preamp/video processor to do the upconversion, not the Blu-Ray player. Other specs necessary: Profile 2.0, 1080p/24, x.v.Color, Dolby TrueHD, etc. Basically a top-of-the-line player that can output the native 480i DVD signal over HDMI without upconverting. Any suggestions? one I've been looking at is the Panasonic BD55 but I'm not sure if it does this.



Pioneer Elite - HD1, 94HD, 95HD, 51FD, 05FD, 09FD

Sony - S1, S300, S500, S2000es


----------



## bradspit1

any one have any thoughts on the sony bdp s300? have the chance of one at a very good price. i know its profile 1.0 has no ethernet port or does hd master audio etc but these things dont concern me. at the moment i would be happy with good playback above all else. any thoughts or input most welcome as im about to pull the trigger on it.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradspit1* /forum/post/15048777
> 
> 
> any one have any thoughts on the sony bdp s300? have the chance of one at a very good price. i know its profile 1.0 has no ethernet port or does hd master audio etc but these things dont concern me. at the moment i would be happy with good playback above all else. any thoughts or input most welcome as im about to pull the trigger on it.



If it's cheap enough go for it. It's a solid player.


----------



## bloomcounty

Hi,


I didn't get a reply, so I thought I'd try again:

PART ONE


Is there a bluray player better for SD dvd PQ (and bluray PQ) under $400 than the PS3? (I actually got my PS3, not opened yet, for $400 + $100 gift card from Walmart, so really $300.)


I'm asking this in general, as well as specifically for the Panasonic 50PZ800U or the Pioneer 50PDP520FD.


I've read that the only bluray players that do better than the PS3 are those with the Reon or Realta video processors. And I don't think there are any players with those below $400, right?


And if there is a better one, how much better and in what way?

PART TWO


If applicable...


PS3 vs. Panasonic's DMP-BD35K/DMP-BD55K vs. Samsung BD-P1500/BD-P2500


...in the following categories:

1. Bluray picture quality

2. SD dvd picture quality

3. De-interlacing

4. Upscaling

5. XviD/DivX .avi playback

6. Handling of 4:3 video
(I'll only be using the speakers on whatever display I get, so sound options aren't that big a deal at this point -- and I'm guessing whatever I get will be good enough for whatever sound system I eventually end up with.)


Or if there's one you folks think is better that the PS3 that's not listed, throw that in there instead!


Thanks!


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15048123
> 
> 
> Pioneer Elite - HD1, 94HD, 95HD, 51FD, 05FD, 09FD
> 
> Sony - S1, S300, S500, S2000es



Sony s350 and s550 also will do 480i HDMI for DVD (but you have to manually switch, it's not automatic).


----------



## D Alchemist

Strongly recommend LG BH200 before they are gone. Under $350. I have a 1080p 100" screen and it is very good at all formats (HD-DVD too). FYI- I used to install & calibrate high-end systems. QDEO processor- same as Pioneer Elite. Player performance independent of display device, as opposed to, say, amps & speakers.


JD


I didn't get a reply, so I thought I'd try again:

PART ONE


Is there a bluray player better for SD dvd PQ (and bluray PQ) under $400 than the PS3? (I actually got my PS3, not opened yet, for $400 + $100 gift card from Walmart, so really $300.)


I'm asking this in general, as well as specifically for the Panasonic 50PZ800U or the Pioneer 50PDP520FD.


I've read that the only bluray players that do better than the PS3 are those with the Reon or Realta video processors. And I don't think there are any players with those below $400, right?


And if there is a better one, how much better and in what way?

PART TWO


If applicable...


PS3 vs. Panasonic's DMP-BD35K/DMP-BD55K vs. Samsung BD-P1500/BD-P2500


...in the following categories:

1. Bluray picture quality

2. SD dvd picture quality

3. De-interlacing

4. Upscaling

5. XviD/DivX .avi playback

6. Handling of 4:3 video
(I'll only be using the speakers on whatever display I get, so sound options aren't that big a deal at this point -- and I'm guessing whatever I get will be good enough for whatever sound system I eventually end up with.)


Or if there's one you folks think is better that the PS3 that's not listed, throw that in there instead!


Thanks![/quote]


----------



## johnhanks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/12689393
> 
> 
> Same thing



I got the same thing too.... wtf.


----------



## gigimonagas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gigimonagas* /forum/post/15039503
> 
> 
> Anybody?



Since I didn't receive a respond I'll ask again for some help:


Anybody knows if there's a player that plays both NTSC/PAL dvds. I need a Blu Ray player that will play all my currents DVD to make some space on my shelf.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gigimonagas* /forum/post/15053432
> 
> 
> Since I didn't receive a respond I'll ask again for some help:
> 
> 
> Anybody knows if there's a player that plays both NTSC/PAL dvds. I need a Blu Ray player that will play all my currents DVD to make some space on my shelf.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I believe the upcoming Oppo player will, but currently nothing does.


----------



## nick_danger

My boss is jealous that I have Blu-Ray (LG BH200) and wants to get into it as well, but he's a cheapskate. Any recommendations? I haven't been paying attention to all the new players. Good DVD upscaling is a must. He has a 1080p Panasonic plasma and a run-o-the-mill surround sound setup, so the player needs to downmix audio to DD or DTS. Help?


----------



## Valnar

Ehh.... so what if he is cheap. Recommend one of the good ones and be done with it. You don't want him coming back to you that the thing doesn't work at all. The Panasonic DMP-BD35 is a good choice.


----------



## Ruined




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nick_danger* /forum/post/15058036
> 
> 
> My boss is jealous that I have Blu-Ray (LG BH200) and wants to get into it as well, but he's a cheapskate. Any recommendations? I haven't been paying attention to all the new players. Good DVD upscaling is a must. He has a 1080p Panasonic plasma and a run-o-the-mill surround sound setup, so the player needs to downmix audio to DD or DTS. Help?



Panasonic BD35


----------



## Luisfc1972

i have a 42 inch 1080p lcd vizio and a 60 inch 1080i projector lcd.


i want the panasonic bd35 blu ray player for the vizio since i want to take advantage of the 1080p on the tv.


though since the vizio is so small would it just be best to use the blu ray player on the 60 inch 1080i?


----------



## Daveholl

Hi Im new to this HD world and have not yet purchased a blu -Ray Player. In fact I just bought my fist HD TV three months ago the Panny 50" 800u then added a Yamaha RX-V1900, Definitive Technology 7002s, CLR 2500 center ,BPX surrounds and I have an old Velodyne F-1500 that I can add to my system.


My problem is I have not connected any of these units together because I want my fist Hd experience to be with blu-ray. All the players on the market seem to have problems, to slow ,wont play some movies , need updates ect.

Reading all the info makes my head explode. Why does it have to be so complicated ? Were's the perfect player?


I want to buy a Blu-Ray player ,connect my system together ,turn the volume

up and SMILE. My fist love is Audio and I would like to try out SACD so this New OPPO Combo Blu- Ray Player looks sweet but is it worth waiting for? I want a Player that has Surperior Audio / video play back that will help my system shine, with out all the quirks. If the Oppo give excellent CD playback I wont need to replace my old CD player so it might be worth waiting for.


I have put off Buying A BD player ( looking for the perfect Player) but Im getting tired at looking at all my new equipment . If its not worth the wait all look the Panny 35.

What do you think?


Dave


----------



## bjmarchini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daveholl* /forum/post/15059368
> 
> 
> Hi Im new to this HD world and have not yet purchased a blu -Ray Player. In fact I just bought my fist HD TV three months ago the Panny 50" 800u then added a Yamaha RX-V1900, Definitive Technology 7002s, CLR 2500 center ,BPX surrounds and I have an old Velodyne F-1500 that I can add to my system.
> 
> 
> My problem is I have not connected any of these units together because I want my fist Hd experience to be with blu-ray. All the players on the market seem to have problems, to slow ,wont play some movies , need updates ect.
> 
> Reading all the info makes my head explode. Why does it have to be so complicated ? Were's the perfect player?
> 
> 
> I want to buy a Blu-Ray player ,connect my system together ,turn the volume
> 
> up and SMILE. My fist love is Audio and I would like to try out SACD so this New OPPO Combo Blu- Ray Player looks sweet but is it worth waiting for? I want a Player that has Surperior Audio / video play back that will help my system shine, with out all the quirks. If the Oppo give excellent CD playback I wont need to replace my old CD player so it might be worth waiting for.
> 
> 
> I have put off Buying A BD player ( looking for the perfect Player) but Im getting tired at looking at all my new equipment . If its not worth the wait all look the Panny 35.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> Dave



Sounds to me like you are going to bitstream the auio. so does it matter? Just get one that can bitstream the codecs. Even the first Oppo may have issues.


I would actually suggest the opposite. Start out with DVD. It will still look good.. and it will make make the BD sound even better.


----------



## ti-triodes

The Oppo may not even be coming out for 6 months. Oppo said they will not rush it.


Buy the Panny now. You can get it for a little over $200. Install it and connect it to your system. Enjoy your system NOW. Enjoy Blu-ray NOW. Stop worrying.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luisfc1972* /forum/post/15059308
> 
> 
> i have a 42 inch 1080p lcd vizio and a 60 inch 1080i projector lcd.
> 
> 
> i want the panasonic bd35 blu ray player for the vizio since i want to take advantage of the 1080p on the tv.
> 
> 
> though since the vizio is so small would it just be best to use the blu ray player on the 60 inch 1080i?



Try it on both and find out.


----------



## ryoohki

Well both Sony and Panasonic have very good player right now. Off course you have to have the latest FW Update. One day maybe it won't have to be updated but even OPPO dvd player have FW Update because they are more complicated machines than just DVD player that can only execute simple commands. Bluray player can execute actual program like a Cel Phone for example.


Just plug the player with you're receiver (in HDMI) set the player in DIRECT or Bitstream mode and voila you're done..


----------



## pbmpharmacist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daveholl* /forum/post/15059368
> 
> 
> My problem is I have not connected any of these units together because I want my fist Hd experience to be with blu-ray.



Just an FYI, this is a BAD idea. I did the same thing a few years back, bought equipment and then didn't take it out of the box and try it. Unfortunately, when I started using it all there was a problem and then I was outside of my return policy.


Regarding your Oppo issue, it's up to you. The Panny BD35 is a very nice player (I have the BD30 and it's been a really great player even though I paid 500 bucks for it when it came out!).


----------



## Jon Spackman

Get a panny now and the Oppo later. That is what I am doing.


----------



## William

Another temp option is to get a PS3 (though you would have to use decoded LPCM). If you have any game interest it could fill that and if not it will likely have a much higher resale percentage value than any STB DB.


----------



## kefka95

I have a general question regarding whether it's worth it for me to purchase a Blu-Ray player. My new TV is a Samsung LN46A550, and I sit 10-12 feet away from the screen. My DVD player that I've been using since forever is a Playstation 2 (no progressive scan, no upconverting).


I'm looking to get a new player that will take better advantage of my new TV. My understanding is that at the 46" screen size and 10 foot viewing distance, I won't see much of a difference between Blu-Ray and DVD. However, my thinking is that as long as I'm going to get a new player, I "may as well" spend ~$220 and get the newer technology, which will double as an upconverting DVD player to boot.


That said, will I get*anything* out of having a Blu-Ray player? In other words, would I be better off spending $100 less and just getting an upconverting DVD player? Your thoughts on matter would be appreciated!


----------



## miata

I would recommend the Panasonic DMP-BD35 if you cannot wait. The prices are pretty reasonable now.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kefka95* /forum/post/15060768
> 
> 
> I have a general question regarding whether it's worth it for me to purchase a Blu-Ray player. My new TV is a Samsung LN46A550, and I sit 10-12 feet away from the screen. My DVD player that I've been using since forever is a Playstation 2 (no progressive scan, no upconverting).
> 
> 
> I'm looking to get a new player that will take better advantage of my new TV. My understanding is that at the 46" screen size and 10 foot viewing distance, I won't see much of a difference between Blu-Ray and DVD. However, my thinking is that as long as I'm going to get a new player, I "may as well" spend ~$220 and get the newer technology, which will double as an upconverting DVD player to boot.
> 
> 
> That said, will I get*anything* out of having a Blu-Ray player? In other words, would I be better off spending $100 less and just getting an upconverting DVD player? Your thoughts on matter would be appreciated!



I think you'll be surprised how much difference you notice with Blu-ray titles.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/15060743
> 
> 
> Another temp option is to get a PS3 (though you would have to use decoded LPCM). If you have any game interest it could fill that and if not it will likely have a much higher resale percentage value than any STB DB.



LPCM or bitstream: doesn't matter unless the AVR is deficient or broken. The newer PS3's don't seem to have any noise issues playing BD's so that's not a concern anymore. However, the lack of IR support may present a problem for some folks. One final note, PS3 is the fastest loading BD player out there it's something to consider.


----------



## Minge

With Blu players hitting the 200.00 range it is a no brainer go blu for sure..and yes you will see a difference.


----------



## Fizzboom

I have delayed purchasing a Blu-Ray DVD player because I need a unit that will play NTSC and PAL content on an NTSC display. I also want it to be a very good upconverter for standard DVD content.


The prices I have seen for multiregional DVD players have been rather steep for quality units. Has anyone been searching for or purchased a multiregional DVD player. What are your suggestions?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fizzboom* /forum/post/15061305
> 
> 
> I have delayed purchasing a Blu-Ray DVD player because I need a unit that will play NTSC and PAL content on an NTSC display. I also want it to be a very good upconverter for standard DVD content.
> 
> 
> The prices I have seen for multiregional DVD players have been rather steep for quality units. Has anyone been searching for or purchased a multiregional DVD player. What are your suggestions?



For native PAL support there is only one upcoming player, the Oppo(for now).


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15060982
> 
> 
> LPCM or bitstream: doesn't matter unless the AVR is deficient or broken. The newer PS3's don't seem to have any noise issues playing BD's so that's not a concern anymore. However, the lack of IR support may present a problem for some folks. One final note, PS3 is the fastest loading BD player out there it's something to consider.



I use a PS3 and bought a cheep $10 IR to Bluetooth remote so the PS3 uses standard IR remote codes.


Some may/can argue that LPCM will likely introduce clock jitter so there is/can be a difference.







I was also responding to the 2nd post quoted below and pointing out that the PS3 doesn't bitstream HD codecs.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bjmarchini* /forum/post/15059407
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like you are going to bitstream the auio. so does it matter? Just get one that can bitstream the codecs....


----------



## rick240

If you want only one unit for Blu-ray and SD, then wait for either the Oppo or something else for 

If you'd be happy with two units then buy an Oppo 983 for your SD/SACD/DVD-A and get another Blu-ray player (like the Panny 35).


I only want one unit, so I'm waiting.


----------



## shinksma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daveholl* /forum/post/15059368
> 
> 
> I want to buy a Blu-Ray player ,connect my system together ,turn the volume
> 
> up and SMILE. My fist love is Audio and I would like to try out SACD so this New OPPO Combo Blu- Ray Player looks sweet but is it worth waiting for? I want a Player that has Surperior Audio / video play back that will help my system shine, with out all the quirks. If the Oppo give excellent CD playback I wont need to replace my old CD player so it might be worth waiting for.
> 
> 
> I have put off Buying A BD player ( looking for the perfect Player) but Im getting tired at looking at all my new equipment . If its not worth the wait all look the Panny 35.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> Dave



As others have suggested, I would highly recommend you connect everything and fire it up ASAP, to ensure it all works. It can be very hard to explain to a retailer why you need to return/exchange something if you wait too long.


If you are content with the upscaling found on the Pannys, Sonys, or similar BD players, and you have no "need" of SACD or DVD-A, then the Oppo is probably not worth waiting for. If you are interested in just SACD and not DVD-A, then a PS3 might work for you.


If you want really, really good upscaling and/or support for SACD and DVD-A, then I would recommend you wait for the Oppo.


IMHO,


shinksma


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shinksma* /forum/post/15063891
> 
> 
> As others have suggested, I would highly recommend you connect everything and fire it up ASAP, to ensure it all works. It can be very hard to explain to a retailer why you need to return/exchange something if you wait too long.
> 
> 
> If you are content with the upscaling found on the Pannys, Sonys, or similar BD players, and you have no "need" of SACD or DVD-A, then the Oppo is probably not worth waiting for. If you are interested in just SACD and not DVD-A, then a PS3 might work for you.
> 
> 
> If you want really, really good upscaling and/or support for SACD and DVD-A, then I would recommend you wait for the Oppo.
> 
> 
> IMHO,
> 
> 
> shinksma



Exactly!!


The difference in AV quality for BD will not be very great in any event. Why on earth wouldn't the OP just buy a $200 BD player and sell it for $125 later on down the line when an Oppo, new Pioneer, etc, came out that should perform "better"?


----------



## Grahamers

Anyone know anything about the Sylvania NB500SL9 ? I am coming back into the market after having my last system for 5 years and in reading ConsumerReports.org, they gave the Sylvania NB500SL9 their highest rating and it is selling on Amazon for $199 at the moment. The Panny and Sony et. al. were fairly close in scores (Sylv was an 88/100 while Sony and Panny were around 84-82.)


Just wondering if I am missing something that consumer reports doesn't test?


----------



## kclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grahamers* /forum/post/15064692
> 
> 
> Anyone know anything about the Sylvania NB500SL9 ? I am coming back into the market after having my last system for 5 years and in reading ConsumerReports.org, they gave the Sylvania NB500SL9 their highest rating and it is selling on Amazon for $199 at the moment. The Panny and Sony et. al. were fairly close in scores (Sylv was an 88/100 while Sony and Panny were around 84-82.)
> 
> 
> Just wondering if I am missing something that consumer reports doesn't test?



funny you asked about this, i was hunting for a review on this very same model, this was all i could find.
http://forums.highdefdigest.com/blu-...l9-review.html


----------



## Grahamers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kclark* /forum/post/15064734
> 
> 
> funny you asked about this, i was hunting for a review on this very same model, this was all i could find...



Here is what CR said:


"This Sylvania player is relatively low-priced and offers excellent overall performance. It's a Profile 1.1 player with BonusView (picture-in-picture capability).


Highs

Excellent high-definition picture quality when playing Blu-ray discs. Excellent 480p picture quality when playing film-based standard DVDs; it was very good with video-based standard DVDs. Reads SD, SDHC, miniSD, and micro SD memory cards. It has Blu-ray's BonusView picture-in-picture feature, which allows secondary video and audio content to appear in a window when used with BonusView-enabled Blu-ray discs.


Lows

Lacks a multichannel analog audio decoder, which can send multichannel surround sound to a receiver with multichannel analog-audio inputs. Internal decoding of high-resolution digital-audio output as analog stereo only. As with other tested models, an HDMI connection is required to upconvert standard DVD video to 720p, 1080i, or 1080p. While it has a coaxial digital output, it lacks an optical audio output.


Upconverts standard DVDs Yes

Downconverts high-def discs to 480p or 480i Yes

Universal remote No

Screen saver Yes

Virtual surround sound Yes

Audio dynamic range control Yes

HDMI cable included Yes

Component cable included No

Plays BD (Blu-ray) discs Yes

Plays BD-R discs Yes

Plays BD-RE discs Yes

Plays HD DVD discs No

Plays DVD-R discs Yes

Plays DVD-RW discs (video mode) Yes

Plays DVD-RW discs (VR mode) Yes

Plays DVD+R discs Yes

Plays DVD+RW discs Yes

Plays DVD-RAM discs No

Plays CD-Audio discs Yes

Plays DVD-Audio discs No

Plays SACD discs No

Plays CD-R-audio discs Yes

Plays CD-RW-audio discs Yes

Plays MP3 audio files on CDs No

Plays WMA-audio files No

Plays video CDs No

Reads JPEG image files Yes


Connections


Coaxial digital-audio out Yes

Optical digital-audio out No

Multichannel analog-audio decoder No


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grahamers* /forum/post/15064692
> 
> 
> Anyone know anything about the Sylvania NB500SL9 ? I am coming back into the market after having my last system for 5 years and in reading ConsumerReports.org, they gave the Sylvania NB500SL9 their highest rating and it is selling on Amazon for $199 at the moment. The Panny and Sony et. al. were fairly close in scores (Sylv was an 88/100 while Sony and Panny were around 84-82.)
> 
> 
> Just wondering if I am missing something that consumer reports doesn't test?



Where you're going to pay the price on these players are the firmware updates or the lack of.


----------



## WRX_Rocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fizzboom* /forum/post/15061305
> 
> 
> I have delayed purchasing a Blu-Ray DVD player because I need a unit that will play NTSC and PAL content on an NTSC display. I also want it to be a very good upconverter for standard DVD content.
> 
> 
> The prices I have seen for multiregional DVD players have been rather steep for quality units. Has anyone been searching for or purchased a multiregional DVD player. What are your suggestions?



You might want to look at the LG BH200 then! Some can still be found here and there (CC has them available at their outlet centers for $347, so they say online). It is also a dual format player - both BD and HD DVD. I had one, and it was of EXCELLENT build quality, has QDEO which I felt was better than the Samsung't Reon HQV (one of the best DVD upscaller chips on the market), and there might still be a possibility of getting a BD Live update for it (don't hold your breath 100% though) - but it at least has a builtin ethernet port for updates and HD DVD online content (which is still out there) and has both internal memory and a USB slot. As when it first came out some time ago it was a $1000 player, as I mentioned, it is of excellent quality. It is not a totally perfect unit, it had a few short commings (I forgot which by now - I think no internal decoding, and a problem with 4:3 stretching???), but it was one of my favorite players of all I had tried.


But the best part of it FOR YOU - there is both a Region hack and a PAL hack for it that is just as simple as pressing some buttons on your remote. Read more about it here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1009104 


And here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1010650 


Hope that helps you?


----------



## cuseguy

I went to CC and BB ready to buy and figured I would make my final decison of either the Panny BD-50 or the Sony 550 on the spot. Analog outputs were a must, since my Onkyo receiver only has HDMI passthrough. CC had the 550 for $380 and one leftover 500 for $330 (no analog outs). But the one that caught my eye was the BDP-2500 for $350. It seemingly offered every feature that I needed/wanted with the Netflix streaming to boot, which was a feature that interested me on the LG 300. Also since my TV is a Samsung, it links up through Anynet. So with a 15% coupon that CC mailed me to thank me for my purchase of my Samsung LN52A650, I picked it up for $299.50 not bad since msrp was $500 on this machine under 2 months ago. My only other BD player that I have owned to date is my PS3, so I don't have a ton of experience evaluating BD player quality. But here are my early impressions; The Samsung BD picture is equal to if not slightly better than the PS3. Not only my own impression but 3 adult family members who have watched each player on my TV, so that says something. But while BD quality is fairly close, where the 2500 shines is SD movies. The upscaling is simply amazing. It is not even close, it blows away the PS3, you don't need to be a videophile to see it. Netflix streaming is not bad but my interest in it is more in the future when they stream HD content. Right now it is limited to standard def, albeit close to DVD quality at times. The BD player itself seems to load movies fairly quickly and doesn't seem to have many firmware or hardware hiccups. Although I strongly recommend immediately updating the firmware from Samsung's website. If for no other reason, to get the Netflix upgrade. The 2500 doesn't get the Pandora upgrade, but I already have Sat radio and don't think internet radio is anything I need. If you do, you need to get the 2550 at BB. Overall, I feel like I got my money's worth and have no regrets that I should've bought either the Sony or the Panny. I'm certainly not going to defend Samsung's previous flaws when it comes to sd and BD players but at least early on, I think this machine is a vast improvement.


----------



## jamieva

Ok I need help picking my first Blu Ray Player. I have a 40" Samsung 1080P LCD tv. Would be connected via HDMI. I'm looking at these 2 that are featured in Black friday ads. I need to unit to be able to play DVD +Rs as well.


Sony BDPS350 for $179.99


or


Panasonic BD-P1500 for $199.99


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamieva* /forum/post/15067848
> 
> 
> Ok I need help picking my first Blu Ray Player. I have a 40" Samsung 1080P LCD tv. Would be connected via HDMI. I'm looking at these 2 that are featured in Black friday ads. I need to unit to be able to play DVD +Rs as well.
> 
> 
> Sony BDPS350 for $179.99
> 
> 
> or
> 
> *Panasonic BD-P1500 for $199.99*



I believe you mean Samsung, but get the Sony.


----------



## Johnoftesh

Trading in my "I guess it'll do for now" upconverting player. Sat out the looooong format wars. Then, had to waaaaait until someone came out with a sub $2k player that would handle all the lossless codecs through 7.1 analog. Just couldn't see trashin' my Sherwood Newcastle A-965 and P-965 for the lack of HDMI. It was hard chosing between the Panasonic and the Sony, but the Sony deal made it pretty easy to decide how to settle a toss up. Couldn't have made the decision without all the research from the people on this forum. Thanks to all of you it looks like it's going to be a very blu ray Christmas. 2009 in the man cave is just gonna git that much better.


----------



## Rhoq

I had 2 bad experiences with the Samsung BD-P1500 and went with the Sony BDP-S350. I highly recommend it.


----------



## will1383

Ok,


I have never owned a Blu-ray player. I have never even done any research on the formats, etc, due to the "wars" going on. I am now building my HT, and I am now in need of purchasing a blu-ray player.


I have two basic requirements:


1. RS-232 interface so I can plug it into my URC MSC-400 to control it.

2. Is reasonably cost efficient.


Then I have a couple of additional wants:

1. the film mode built into it (where it set the fps to 24)

2. changer? I either need a changer or I need to purchase two players.



Is the PS3 really all that? Would it serve the purpose?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *will1383* /forum/post/15070510
> 
> 
> Ok,
> 
> 
> I have never owned a Blu-ray player. I have never even done any research on the formats, etc, due to the "wars" going on. I am now building my HT, and I am now in need of purchasing a blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> I have two basic requirements:
> 
> 
> 1. RS-232 interface so I can plug it into my URC MSC-400 to control it.
> 
> 2. Is reasonably cost efficient.
> 
> 
> Then I have a couple of additional wants:
> 
> 1. the film mode built into it (where it set the fps to 24)
> 
> 2. changer? I either need a changer or I need to purchase two players.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the PS3 really all that? Would it serve the purpose?



If number 1 is a requirement then I believe you're completely out of luck.


----------



## will1383

really? there aren't any on the market? Well, then I'll just have to use another method, no biggie.


So, what else is out there, then?


----------



## Ted White

I'm picking up a Panny 35k


----------



## will1383




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted White* /forum/post/15071098
> 
> 
> I'm picking up a Panny 35k



that seems like a nice unit, with the exception that it sounds like it doesn't upconvert very well. that's one thing I definitely need, is something that handles upconverting well.


But, I'm not against buying a DVD player that does upconverting really well, and then buying a blu-ray player that does the disco w/blu-ray well.


----------



## Ted White

not sure about that. More details here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post15071328


----------



## WRX_Rocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuseguy* /forum/post/15066344
> 
> 
> I went to CC and BB ready to buy and figured I would make my final decison of either the Panny BD-50 or the Sony 550 on the spot. Analog outputs were a must, since my Onkyo receiver only has HDMI passthrough. CC had the 550 for $380 and one leftover 500 for $330 (no analog outs). But the one that caught my eye was the BDP-2500 for $350. It seemingly offered every feature that I needed/wanted with the Netflix streaming to boot, which was a feature that interested me on the LG 300. Also since my TV is a Samsung, it links up through Anynet. So with a 15% coupon that CC mailed me to thank me for my purchase of my Samsung LN52A650, I picked it up for $299.50 not bad since msrp was $500 on this machine under 2 months ago. My only other BD player that I have owned to date is my PS3, so I don't have a ton of experience evaluating BD player quality. But here are my early impressions; The Samsung BD picture is equal to if not slightly better than the PS3. Not only my own impression but 3 adult family members who have watched each player on my TV, so that says something. But while BD quality is fairly close, where the 2500 shines is SD movies. The upscaling is simply amazing. It is not even close, it blows away the PS3, you don't need to be a videophile to see it. Netflix streaming is not bad but my interest in it is more in the future when they stream HD content. Right now it is limited to standard def, albeit close to DVD quality at times. The BD player itself seems to load movies fairly quickly and doesn't seem to have many firmware or hardware hiccups. Although I strongly recommend immediately updating the firmware from Samsung's website. If for no other reason, to get the Netflix upgrade. The 2500 doesn't get the Pandora upgrade, but I already have Sat radio and don't think internet radio is anything I need. If you do, you need to get the 2550 at BB. Overall, I feel like I got my money's worth and have no regrets that I should've bought either the Sony or the Panny. I'm certainly not going to defend Samsung's previous flaws when it comes to sd and BD players but at least early on, I think this machine is a vast improvement.



I have the 2550, and though I could live without that Pandora (as my Pioneer SC-05 has both Internet radio and THX Neural radio), I found it to be quite enjoyable, more so than the Internet radio.


But it really does boggle my mind a wee bit that hardly anyone talks about the new Samsung 2500/2550 players. Yes, as stated below:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rhoq* /forum/post/15070238
> 
> 
> I had 2 bad experiences with the Samsung BD-P1500 and went with the Sony BDP-S350. I highly recommend it.



The early 1500's had problems. But there have now been a number of FW fixes for these and now they have become pretty decent. But the 2500/2550 is an amazing deal! No other player has the HQV Reon chip in them at this price. And it has just about everything built into it that most complain they want:


has both 1 gig internal memory and a USB slot

has 7.1 analog out

has the best DVD upscalling of any player around

can decode DD THD internally, soon a FW update to give DTS HD - but the High Res, not Master Audio (but if you want the internal decoding for the Bonus View audio, you are not so dedicated at watching the movie as much, so the DTS HD HR audio for that should be sufficient enough?)

fairly good loading times

cheaper than the PS3, quieter, small profile, light weight, does not over heat


My only complaint with this 2500/2550 is that it has a poor info display screen when compared to the PS3/S350. But how often do you watch that over the movie?










Rhoq, though you like the S350, when it comes to DVD upscalling, every reviewer has said that the S350 is weak in that aspect. The S550 might be better as it has the Sigma chip in it, where as the S350 has the NEC chip in it. I would suggest you take a closer look at the new Samsung 2500/2550, and then see if you still like the S350.


----------



## djordan

Will a premium notebook even approach the PQ you can get with standalone or a PS3?

A sony Vaio like this one perhaps?


This has an option for an HD Radeon 3650 graphics card.

If one plans on using this in a real home theater - Marantaz VP4001 PJ - is this worth considering?


Thanks


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *will1383* /forum/post/15071340
> 
> 
> that seems like a nice unit, with the exception that it sounds like it doesn't upconvert very well. that's one thing I definitely need, is something that handles upconverting well.
> 
> 
> But, I'm not against buying a DVD player that does upconverting really well, and then buying a blu-ray player that does the disco w/blu-ray well.



Well I will tell you Home Theater Mag gave the Panny 35/55 a good review with both HD & SD up converting. I bought the Sony S350 for $150(Sony credit card offer) and after the review I had to buy the Panny 35(yesterday) and compare the two. So far I played BD Spiderman 3 and the Panny was better in both PQ and AQ. Picture was cleaner and more vibrant skin tones were better but I wouldn't go as far as to say it was night and day. on the audio side Panny was much better for some reason sound was more clear and crisp and the sound separation was better. The Sony sounded more "dull" lack of a better word.

I am Layman at this so bear with me I will post a longer review later once I try the up converting and other HD movies.

BTW I forgot to turn on the 24P feature on the Panny if that makes a difference.


----------



## nick2010

I'm considering buying a new BD player to replace my Panasonic DMP-BD10, (I would like to have DTS-HD MA decoding) but over the past few months I stopped keeping track of the new players that were released. From what I've heard the Panasonic DMP-BD35 looks like a good choice, (I use HDMI audio) but is there another player that is better for a similar price? I've heard that the BD35's DVD upconversion isn't very good, but I have a SD card for the new profile features. I may end up getting a PS3 instead but I'm worried that the fan will be too loud. (I have heard conflicting opinions about how loud it is)


----------



## will1383




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/15074859
> 
> 
> Well I will tell you Home Theater Mag gave the Panny 35/55 a good review with both HD & SD up converting. I bought the Sony S350 for $150(Sony credit card offer) and after the review I had to buy the Panny 35(yesterday) and compare the two. So far I played BD Spiderman 3 and the Panny was better in both PQ and AQ. Picture was cleaner and more vibrant skin tones were better but I wouldn't go as far as to say it was night and day. on the audio side Panny was much better for some reason sound was more clear and crisp and the sound separation was better. The Sony sounded more "dull" lack of a better word.
> 
> I am Layman at this so bear with me I will post a longer review later once I try the up converting and other HD movies.
> 
> BTW I forgot to turn on the 24P feature on the Panny if that makes a difference.



Thanks for this information! It is very helpful. Could you do me a favor and try teh 24P option and tell me what you think of it? I have a Sony HW10 projector and it does not have a 24P option, so I am hoping to get a BD player that has it built in.


----------



## hatchback

I have the Sharp BD-HP20U and I am tired of its disk playability problems. First Jumper wouldn't play until we applied a firmware update that was provided a week after Jumper was released. Then Young Frankenstein wouldn't play without a firmware update that was again provided a week too late. Now Baby Mama will only play some of the time and after an insanely long load time because of (I'm guessing) the partially translucent disc label. Every six months we have to apply a firmware update to watch the latest BD releases and I'm sick and tired of aborting Friday night movies because my BD discs won't play in my BD player. Are there any BD players that don't have this problem? Are there any BD players that have played all of the discs released in the past year without any firmware updates? Experts, please advise because I love high-def but I detest the hassle caused by my current blu-ray player.


----------



## Tarheel72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hatchback* /forum/post/15076294
> 
> 
> I have the Sharp BD-HP20U and I am tired of its disk playability problems. First Jumper wouldn't play until we applied a firmware update that was provided a week after Jumper was released. Then Young Frankenstein wouldn't play without a firmware update that was again provided a week too late. Now Baby Mama will only play some of the time and after an insanely long load time because of (I'm guessing) the partially translucent disc label. Every six months we have to apply a firmware update to watch the latest BD releases and I'm sick and tired of aborting Friday night movies because my BD discs won't play in my BD player. Are there any BD players that don't have this problem? Are there any BD players that have played all of the discs released in the past year without any firmware updates? Experts, please advise because I love high-def but I detest the hassle caused by my current blu-ray player.



Most of the time a new player will play the new movies but after a few months it needs a firmware update. If you are getting updates within a week of the release, then I would say you are ahead of the game. Pretty much every BR player has issues with some movies, especially those released a few months down the road. If the studios would quit adding all of those "special features" which 98% of the viewers don't want we would be better off. Most are marketing gimmicks anyway. I wish they would release a stripped down version of the movie with no special features at all and discount it $5, and then a full featured release and let the buyer decide which one he wants.


----------



## JustAsk

I like the DMP-BD-55K that I just bought. Picture is great, has 7.1 analog out and the firmware update was a snap with the ethernet connection.


----------



## carlgo

I am wondering about all these firmware updates. I don't really want to add Windows to my Mac just to do this.


Sony will mail disks, what about other brands? The simplicity of updates will help me make a buying decision, probably between the Sony 350 and Panny 35. I am still open to others, though.


Thanks for any reply and for all the info here that almost makes me understand this stuff.


----------



## blowabs

Are all DMP-BD55's coming with a 2.0 profile??


thanks


----------



## hojo_gto

So what does that really mean if the PS3 cannot support DTS-HD MA? A reduction in picture / sound quality on some movies? Pardon my ignorance, but I'm new to BD theory.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hojo_gto* /forum/post/15082341
> 
> 
> So what does that really mean if the PS3 cannot support DTS-HD MA? A reduction in picture / sound quality on some movies? Pardon my ignorance, but I'm new to BD theory.



Where did you read that? The PS3 does support DTS HD-MA.


----------



## Minge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hojo_gto* /forum/post/15082341
> 
> 
> So what does that really mean if the PS3 cannot support DTS-HD MA? A reduction in picture / sound quality on some movies? Pardon my ignorance, but I'm new to BD theory.



Simply means you can't take advance of the new lossless audio format that you will find on a few blu ray discs, a very few I may add. You will have another audio format option on those discs however. To some (including me) the inability to decode and or stream this format is a deal killer, some could care less..


----------



## mrjoef

I was thinking of upgrading to the BD35K from the BD-1200, but I'm not convinced it is worth it because:


-I don't think i would really make use of the BD Live feature

-My newly ordered receiver decodes HD audio, so I'm going to get lossless audio with the BD-1200

-My understanding is that the video picture quality won't really improve (and the upscaling on my samsung is great as-is)


Is there a real compelling reason to switch right now (ie before a newer blu ray player comes out, which may give me more reasons)? I do have this weird lip sync delay with my BD-1200when running 24fps, though, which I wish didn't happen. Is the BD35K really worth it for my set up?


My set up is:

Projector - Panasonic PT-AE1000U

Blu Ray - Samsung BD-1200

Receiver - Onkyo TX-SR606

Digital Set Top Box - Samsung SMT-H3050

TV - LG 42LG30


----------



## Home Theater Joe

Sharp Aquos BDHP21u player for $179.99 today @ Sears


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Anyone know anything about the Sharp Aquos BDHP21u player? I understand it replaces the BDHP20u model.


Sears is offering it today as one of their early BF deals for $179.99. I was planning on holding off until BF for the Sony 350 at the same price, but if this player is comparable, I would like to pull the trigger today.


Some specs on-line show it to support DD+, True-HD, and DTS-MA. Can anyone confirm or deny?


Much appreciated!!!


----------



## cfmoran13

Hi, All! I've been reading these forums for quite some time. But, as you can see from the post count, I'm pretty much a noobie. Anyway, I am having a difficult time deciding between several Blu-Ray players. And, since there seem to be some very knowledgable people here, I came for help.


My wife and I just purchased a new home and acquired some of the previous owners' home theater equipment. As a result, I now have two older receivers that I'm not looking to upgrade(Kenwood VR-5700 and a Kenwood VRS-7200) to go along with our 52" XBR5.


I want to purchase a Blu-Ray player but because of the television and the difference in receivers, I'm unsure which way to go. Right now, I'm torn between one of the following:

Panasonic BD-35K

Panasonic BD-55K

Sony BDP-S350

Sony BDP-S550


Since the TV is a Sony Bravia, I wasn't sure if that should be a significant reason to go Sony. But, my main doubts are caused by the audio input limitations on the receivers. The 5700 lacks HDMI but has analog inputs (for 5.1). But, unless I use the preouts, it cannot do more than 5.1. The 7200 also lacks HDMI and doesn't have analog audio inputs for 5.1 or 7.1. So, I'm not even sure which receiver I should hook up to the Blu-Ray. Keeping all that in mind, should I just forget about the 55K and S550 and the HD audio output and go with either the 35K or S350? Which ones seem to be the better players?


Sorry for the long post. Just trying to get the most out of my home theater setup and I'm totally confused. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hojo_gto* /forum/post/15082341
> 
> 
> So what does that really mean if the PS3 cannot support DTS-HD MA? A reduction in picture / sound quality on some movies? Pardon my ignorance, but I'm new to BD theory.



The PS3 decodes all formats including DTS-MA at up to 7.1 channels. You must use HDMI and have an HDMI 1.1 or later avr/pre.


----------



## hatchback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hatchback* /forum/post/15076294
> 
> 
> I have the Sharp BD-HP20U and I am tired of its disk playability problems. First Jumper wouldn't play until we applied a firmware update that was provided a week after Jumper was released. Then Young Frankenstein wouldn't play without a firmware update that was again provided a week too late. Now Baby Mama will only play some of the time and after an insanely long load time because of (I'm guessing) the partially translucent disc label. Every six months we have to apply a firmware update to watch the latest BD releases and I'm sick and tired of aborting Friday night movies because my BD discs won't play in my BD player. Are there any BD players that don't have this problem? Are there any BD players that have played all of the discs released in the past year without any firmware updates? Experts, please advise because I love high-def but I detest the hassle caused by my current blu-ray player.



Does anyone know of even a single blu-ray player that will play all new movies without firmware updates? (If not, this is truly a sad state of affairs.)


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hatchback* /forum/post/15083547
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of even a single blu-ray player that will play all new movies without firmware updates? (If not, this is truly a sad state of affairs.)



Nope. You can always plan of updating your players firmware.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Minge* /forum/post/15082453
> 
> 
> Simply means you can't take advance of the new lossless audio format that you will find on a few blu ray discs, a very few I may add. You will have another audio format option on those discs however. To some (including me) the inability to decode and or stream this format is a deal killer, some could care less..




I can understand it (ability to bitstream) being a preference, buy why is a deal killer? I mean it's not like there is any difference (other than MA/TrueHD lighting up on your AVR). I'm just curious why this is such a big deal for lot of people.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrjoef* /forum/post/15082482
> 
> 
> I was thinking of upgrading to the BD35K from the BD-1200, but I'm not convinced it is worth it because:
> 
> 
> -I don't think i would really make use of the BD Live feature
> 
> -My newly ordered receiver decodes HD audio, so I'm going to get lossless audio with the BD-1200
> 
> -My understanding is that the video picture quality won't really improve (and the upscaling on my samsung is great as-is)
> 
> 
> Is there a real compelling reason to switch right now (ie before a newer blu ray player comes out, which may give me more reasons)? I do have this weird lip sync delay with my BD-1200when running 24fps, though, which I wish didn't happen. Is the BD35K really worth it for my set up?
> 
> 
> My set up is:
> 
> Projector - Panasonic PT-AE1000U
> 
> Blu Ray - Samsung BD-1200
> 
> Receiver - Onkyo TX-SR606
> 
> Digital Set Top Box - Samsung SMT-H3050
> 
> TV - LG 42LG30



If it were me, I would milk a bit more out of the 1200 and upgrade to the *next* generation of BD players. Ones that can load the discs reasonably fast for example.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfmoran13* /forum/post/15083428
> 
> 
> Hi, All! I've been reading these forums for quite some time. But, as you can see from the post count, I'm pretty much a noobie. Anyway, I am having a difficult time deciding between several Blu-Ray players. And, since there seem to be some very knowledgable people here, I came for help.
> 
> 
> My wife and I just purchased a new home and acquired some of the previous owners' home theater equipment. As a result, I now have two older receivers that I'm not looking to upgrade(Kenwood VR-5700 and a Kenwood VRS-7200) to go along with our 52" XBR5.
> 
> 
> I want to purchase a Blu-Ray player but because of the television and the difference in receivers, I'm unsure which way to go. Right now, I'm torn between one of the following:
> 
> Panasonic BD-35K
> 
> Panasonic BD-55K
> 
> Sony BDP-S350
> 
> Sony BDP-S550
> 
> 
> Since the TV is a Sony Bravia, I wasn't sure if that should be a significant reason to go Sony. But, my main doubts are caused by the audio input limitations on the receivers. The 5700 lacks HDMI but has analog inputs (for 5.1). But, unless I use the preouts, it cannot do more than 5.1. The 7200 also lacks HDMI and doesn't have analog audio inputs for 5.1 or 7.1. So, I'm not even sure which receiver I should hook up to the Blu-Ray. Keeping all that in mind, should I just forget about the 55K and S550 and the HD audio output and go with either the 35K or S350? Which ones seem to be the better players?
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post. Just trying to get the most out of my home theater setup and I'm totally confused. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!



You cannot go with 35K since it doesn't have analog outs. Since one of your receivers can accept 5.1 input (that's correct?) you need a BR player that can decode and output it via analog outs. 35K cannot but 55K can. The one thing I'm not sure about the 55K is can it output DTS-Master Audio? It only says "High Resolution" so you may want to ask about it on the 55K threads.


In a nutshell, find a BR player that has analog outs and can internally decode all codecs. Bitstreaming does you no good as your AVRs are not capable of accepting HDMI input nor decoding the codecs.


----------



## crussell1492

Hi-

Do any of today's BR players allow for playing AVCHD from a Data Blue-Ray Disk?


----------



## Dazed

Hi,


Im finally going HD and will be trying to pick up a player from costco canada soon. they dont have a great selection so it comes down to 3 choices.


The Sony BDPBX1

The Panasonic DMPDB30

The PS3


Im leaning towards the ps3 as i hear its a decent player. Out of these 3 what would you "experts" go for?


Thanks


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hatchback* /forum/post/15083547
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of even a single blu-ray player that will play all new movies without firmware updates? (If not, this is truly a sad state of affairs.)



Why does that matter? It would be a problem if they needed an update and one wasn't available. But if it's available and easy to update, it's not big deal.


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dazed* /forum/post/15085684
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Im finally going HD and will be trying to pick up a player from costco canada soon. they dont have a great selection so it comes down to 3 choices.
> 
> 
> The Sony BDPBX1
> 
> The Panasonic DMPDB30
> 
> The PS3
> 
> 
> Im leaning towards the ps3 as i hear its a decent player. Out of these 3 what would you "experts" go for?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Unless you really need complete integration with an IR remote or have an older receiver that needs analog inputs, the PS3 is a no-brainer.


----------



## hatchback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay_Davis* /forum/post/15085704
> 
> 
> Why does that matter? It would be a problem if they needed an update and one wasn't available. But if it's available and easy to update, it's not big deal.



First, it takes time to find and apply firmware updates. I don't know about you, but I view the time I spend applying firmware updates as minutes of my life that are completely wasted and impossible to recover.


Second, and more importantly, the firmware updates are available after the problems surface. We plan a movie night, I get a new movie, I put it in the player, it won't play, there goes the movie night. Then I wait until the manufacturer releases a firmware update so I can play the movie. If I'm lucky the firmware update appears within a week or two of the original problem.


We are paying top dollar for a premium entertainment experience and all we are getting is hassle and inconvenience. How can any reasonable person not find that completely absurd?


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hatchback* /forum/post/15086240
> 
> 
> First, it takes time to find and apply firmware updates. I don't know about you, but I view the time I spend applying firmware updates as minutes of my life that are completely wasted and impossible to recover.
> 
> 
> Second, and more importantly, the firmware updates are available after the problems surface. We plan a movie night, I get a new movie, I put it in the player, it won't play, there goes the movie night. Then I wait until the manufacturer releases a firmware update so I can play the movie. If I'm lucky the firmware update appears within a week or two of the original problem.
> 
> 
> We are paying top dollar for a premium entertainment experience and all we are getting is hassle and inconvenience. How can any reasonable person not find that completely absurd?



I have been using the PS3 as my primary BD player since July of last year. I have watched about 200 movies on the PS3 and have never had a single issue. Every movie has played without fail. As for firmware updates, the PS3 has built-in wireless and is pretty simple to upgrade.


----------



## jpeter1093




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hatchback* /forum/post/15086240
> 
> 
> First, it takes time to find and apply firmware updates. I don't know about you, but I view the time I spend applying firmware updates as minutes of my life that are completely wasted and impossible to recover.
> 
> 
> Second, and more importantly, the firmware updates are available after the problems surface. We plan a movie night, I get a new movie, I put it in the player, it won't play, there goes the movie night. Then I wait until the manufacturer releases a firmware update so I can play the movie. If I'm lucky the firmware update appears within a week or two of the original problem.
> 
> 
> We are paying top dollar for a premium entertainment experience and all we are getting is hassle and inconvenience. How can any reasonable person not find that completely absurd?



If it helps...think about it this way. BD is not yet a mature technology; ie, a commodity, so we're still considered early adopters. As everyone knows, we're the real beta testers of the CE industry. My Pioneer Elite Receiver needed a firmware update after I purchased it.


----------



## pgnewarkboy

I just learned that Panasonic BD 35 will not wirelessly connect with my internet through my Verizon FIOS system. So much for profile 2. My onkyo 605 will process TrueHD sound. All I really need is a great picture with great upconverting of standard DVD. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sgooter

I'm certainly leaning toward buying a new BDP, but I'd like to know the following from BDP owners:


In a side-by-side comparison using a pair of identical new 60" HDTVs 1080P/24 using HDMI;

Set A with a new Sony 350 BDP playing BD Spiderman 3; and

Set B with a new Sony 700 upscaling DVD player playing SD DVD Spiderman 3 upscaled to 1080P.

At a viewing distance of 12 feet, will I be "WoWed" with the Blu-Ray PQ or will it be so similar to the upscaled SD DVD PQ that I might yawn?

I'm not being critical of Blu-Ray at all. Instead, I'm seeking to learn from you whether Blu-Ray is worth the extra cost.

My Blu-Ray purchase decision will be all about BR's superb PQ over SD DVD, and not about BR's audio/extra feature benefits.


----------



## Pugnax555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgnewarkboy* /forum/post/15088634
> 
> 
> I just learned that Panasonic BD 35 will not wirelessly connect with my internet through my Verizon FIOS system. So much for profile 2. My onkyo 605 will process TrueHD sound. All I really need is a great picture with great upconverting of standard DVD. Any suggestions?



Since when did profile 2 necessitate _wireless_ connections? It has an ethernet port. If you choose to hook it up wirelessly, it's up to you to buy and configure the additional gear to do so (you'd need a wireless bridge and a short ethernet cable).


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgnewarkboy* /forum/post/15088634
> 
> 
> I just learned that Panasonic BD 35 will not wirelessly connect with my internet through my Verizon FIOS system. So much for profile 2. My onkyo 605 will process TrueHD sound. All I really need is a great picture with great upconverting of standard DVD. Any suggestions?



If you need built-in wireless then your only option at the moment is the PS3.


----------



## pgnewarkboy

Due to the location of my Home Entertainment set-up a wireless connection is the only way for me to go. I am happy with my XBOX 360. I was advised in another thread that my Verizon wireless router will not be compliant with the BD Live requirements. I have no interest in changing my current set up to work with BD Live because it works pefectly with XBOX Live. I would have purchased the Panasonic if I could use it with my current set-up.


I still am interested, however, in getting the best PQ if possible both for Blu Ray and standard DVD upconversion. I just don't need anything else as long as the TrueHD signal is passed along for processing by my receiver.


Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## DAB

Personally, i think new BR Audio formates are important to the over all movie(and music) experience. I agree the BR PQ is the reason for the purchase. But if you have invested in a good system, calibrated and some room treatment. The SQ is going to get your attention once you have hear the difference and it does sound much better. There is just more detail in the sound.


----------



## bradspit1

ok got a question for anyone knowledgeable : bit the bullet and bought the sony bdp 550, coming tomorrow. also just bought a sony str de485 av amp which i got for very cheap an was too good to pass on lol. its an older amp but does dolby digital and dts. ive bought a toslink cable and am going to hook up the 550 using optical. my question is what will i get regarding the newer codecs ie dolby true hd, dts master etc? what will it stream over the optical link? im assuming it will just do the dolby digital or dts tracks and not the newer stuff or will it downmix the newer codecs to 2 ch pcm or something? the av also has 5.1 analog inputs, any thoughts on if id get a better sound through those vs the optical link? it also has a digital coaxial input and ive heard some say the sound is nicer over coaxial. any thoughts would be helpful thanks brad...


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradspit1* /forum/post/15089442
> 
> 
> ok got a question for anyone knowledgeable : bit the bullet and bought the sony bdp 550, coming tomorrow. also just bought a sony str de485 av amp which i got for very cheap an was too good to pass on lol. its an older amp but does dolby digital and dts. ive bought a toslink cable and am going to hook up the 550 using optical. my question is what will i get regarding the newer codecs ie dolby true hd, dts master etc? what will it stream over the optical link? im assuming it will just do the dolby digital or dts tracks and not the newer stuff or will it downmix the newer codecs to 2 ch pcm or something? the av also has 5.1 analog inputs, any thoughts on if id get a better sound through those vs the optical link? it also has a digital coaxial input and ive heard some say the sound is nicer over coaxial. any thoughts would be helpful thanks brad...



Over optical this what you'll get:


TrueHD = DD 640kbps max

DTS HD-MA = DTS 1536kbps max


----------



## brianluvdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgnewarkboy* /forum/post/15089054
> 
> 
> I still am interested, however, in getting the best PQ if possible both for Blu Ray and standard DVD upconversion. I just don't need anything else as long as the TrueHD signal is passed along for processing by my receiver.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions are welcome.



I have the same request regarding PQ.


I am tired of my disc and audio drop-out issues with my LG BH200 and am thinking about selling off my 30 HD-DVDs and just going to BD only. I already have a PS3 so BD Live is not essential. I can use the PS3 when I need to but am really looking for a dedicated SD and BD player with NO audio drop-outs or disc playing problems and excellent PQ upconvert.


Do they make a dvd recorder that is also a BD player that fullfills the above requests?


I have a new Denon 1909 so I need a player that handles all the current sound processes.


Thanks!


----------



## bradspit1

thanks for the quick reply donnie. so the 550 will be doing the decoding obviously, whats the deal if i connect using the analog outs instead of the optical? will it be the same? any advantage to using the analog outs vs optical? the av has digital cinema sound proccesing, i take it this works over what ever input is used (analog,coaxial or optical?) thanks again for your input. brad.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradspit1* /forum/post/15089895
> 
> 
> thanks for the quick reply donnie. so the 550 will be doing the decoding obviously, whats the deal if i connect using the analog outs instead of the optical? will it be the same? any advantage to using the analog outs vs optical? the av has digital cinema sound proccesing, i take it this works over what ever input is used (analog,coaxial or optical?) thanks again for your input. brad.



If the Sony STR DE485 has 5.1 analog inputs then use them(which it does). You can then take advantage of advanced audio by letting the player decode. You're in good shape.


----------



## bradspit1

thanks for the prompt replies donnie! so i guess i spent 20 quid for nothing on the toslink lol oh well it will still be an option to have anyway. im guessing as the player will decode the codecs the av being an older one, will detect it as dolby digital or dts or something? i played the training day dvd on my sumvision upscaling dvd player through the optical and it picked it up on the str de485 display as pcm 48 khz. is this what will be displayed or will it show dd or dts? thanks again for your help m8 brad


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradspit1* /forum/post/15090468
> 
> 
> thanks for the prompt replies donnie! so i guess i spent 20 quid for nothing on the toslink lol oh well it will still be an option to have anyway. im guessing as the player will decode the codecs the av being an older one, will detect it as dolby digital or dts or something? i played the training day dvd on my sumvision upscaling dvd player through the optical and it picked it up on the str de485 display as pcm 48 khz. is this what will be displayed or will it show dd or dts? thanks again for your help m8 brad



For advanced audio I'm not sure what your receiver will display, each manufacturer is different. The fact that your display is showing pcm makes me think that your dvd player is setup incorrectly. Double check your settings and make sure Dolby Digital is set to bitstream and not to downmix.


----------



## Daveholl

Hi

It looks like Im going to buy a Panasonic blu-ray player . I have a New Yamaha RX-V1900 receiver so I don't need analog outputs or Divx playback but Panasonics web site state the "The Panasonic BD55 goes a step further with a high-end audio design and components. Thanks to a 192kHz 24bit audio digital-analog converter and high quality insulators, electrolytic capacitors, copper-foil film capacitors and ultra-low-impedance electrolytic capacitors, the DMP-BD55 delivers the same kind of exciting surround effect and lifelike ambience as today's finest cinemas."


My question is this worth the extra 100.00 to buy the BD55 or will my new receiver compensate for the lower end audio design and components in the BD35.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daveholl* /forum/post/15090759
> 
> 
> My question is this worth the extra 100.00 to buy the BD55 or will my new receiver compensate for the lower end audio design and components in the BD35.



Honestly, it depends on the rest of your equipment. But, I think you'd be hard press to notice a "significant" difference.


----------



## bradspit1

thanks donnie, will have a play around tom as im off to do night shift (bummer) i found a link for the sony str de485 which says it has 24 Bit/96 kHz DACs, is this any benefit for the playback of the newer codecs at all? im not a whizz with this stuff (as u probably guessed lol) thanks for all ur replies m8 been a great help brad...


----------



## sjvillers

I have been using a Sony DVP-NC675P 5-disc DVD player for about 4 years now, and I think it is time to go BR. My LCD TV is also 4 years old, but it still works so I am not planning on replacing it yet. I still haven't even had to replace the bulb (knock on wood). Based on my equipment list below, what type of BR player should I choose?

Here is my equipment:
Sony KF-50WE610 50" LCD HDTV (1080i, no HDMI)
Onkyo HT-R530 Home Theater Sound System (7.1ch audio, but no HDMI either)

BR players I have been considering:
Philips BDP7200
Sony BDP-S350
Panasonic DMP-BD35K


Thanks in advance,

Scott


----------



## Daveholl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15090825
> 
> 
> Honestly, it depends on the rest of your equipment. But, I think you'd be hard press to notice a "significant" difference.



My TV is a Panasonic 50"800U

Speakers Definitive Technology BP 7002

Definitive Tech CLR2500 center

Definitive BPX surrounds and rear surrounds

Velodyne F-1500 sub


----------



## nick2010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15089636
> 
> 
> Over optical this what you'll get:
> 
> 
> TrueHD = 640kbps max
> 
> DTS HD-MA = 1536kbps max



Actually it's this:


Dolby Digital = 640 kbps max

DTS (regular DTS, not "High Resolution" or "Master" Audio) = 1.5 Mbps


That was probably just a typo but it could be confusing to people reading it so I though I'd just make it clear. The only way to stream a Dolby TrueHD, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS-HD MA, or DTS-HD HRA signal is over HDMI. (1.3) With optical or coaxial you will get just regular Dolby Digital or DTS, but generally with higher bit-rates than DVDs had. However, if the player does the decoding you could stream the decoded 2 channel (stereo) PCM over a optical or coaxial connection. (Or if you have HDMI it will carry the full number of channels (up to 7.1 channels) to your receiver as PCM)


If you want to be able to hear all of the channels from one of the newer codecs you need to either stream it to a receiver over HDMI (v 1.3) or decode in the player and use either HDMI or the multichannel analog outputs. (Keep in mind that some players and receivers don't have 7.1 analog output, some only have 5.1) If you can't use HDMI or multichannel analog, either optical or coaxial should be used. (Both optical and coaxial carry the same signal, so the quality should be the same if everything is functioning properly)


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nick2010* /forum/post/15092135
> 
> 
> Actually it's this:
> 
> 
> Dolby Digital = 640 kbps max
> 
> DTS (regular DTS, not "High Resolution" or "Master" Audio) = 1.5 Mbps



Your right. I should assume people know what I'm talking about. I've updated my post. Thanks


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjvillers* /forum/post/15090952
> 
> BR players I have been considering:
> Philips BDP7200
> Sony BDP-S350
> Panasonic DMP-BD35K



If you want lossless audio, you will need a player with 5.1 or 7.1 analog outputs because your sound system doesn't have HDMI.


The Sony S550 and Panasonic BD55 have the needed outputs. That's the main difference between them and the players on your list.


With the S350 and BD35 you will be limited to DD 5.1 and DTS over optical. They'll sound quite good. But, they aren't lossless.


----------



## srubenst

I'm in the process of building a nice dedicated theater (Denon 4808, JVC RD2, 120 screen)I was meeting with an AV guy today that told me that I need to spend more than $700 on a blu-ray player (like a Denon). He says that my PS3 is not good enough, and even a new $300 Sony blu-ray won't due. He suggested that it may not play all the movies and that it won't have the features that the more expensive one would have.


I do understand that the PS3 can't be used with any automation remote (like Control4), but can you guys tell me if this guy knows what he's talking about?


----------



## KenMar

Is there a Profile 2.0 Blu-ray player that supports source direct video resolution? I'm interested in this because I want a 2.0 profile player, but also have an external scaler so I don't want any DVD upconversion. Thank you.


----------



## dmcfan

Whoever you spoke to is a complete idiot. To simply answer your question, no not every player is equal. Unfortunately to give you a complete answer would take to long and would be very subjective.


My suggestion is just to read up on what you can and determine what is best for you. FYI the PS3 would not be a bad choice at all for a BD player but some, like me, prefer to have a player that is only a dedicated BD player and not half a gaming machine.


----------



## markwco

I'm debating between which Panasonic Blu-Ray player to get, the BD-35 or the BD-55.

I was told earlier it depends on my receiver and what type of inputs and outputs it have. I just checked and the receiver I have is the Yamaha HTR-5280. Here is a link on Yamaha's website:

http://www.yamaha.com/yec/products/p...ETYP=ATTRIBUTE 


I'm not sure what I exactly need to look for but because of the model I have would the BD-35 or the BD-55 be the better choice for me?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markwco* /forum/post/15093663
> 
> 
> I'm debating between which Panasonic Blu-Ray player to get, the BD-35 or the BD-55.
> 
> I was told earlier it depends on my receiver and what type of inputs and outputs it have. I just checked and the receiver I have is the Yamaha HTR-5280. Here is a link on Yamaha's website:
> 
> http://www.yamaha.com/yec/products/p...ETYP=ATTRIBUTE
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what I exactly need to look for but because of the model I have would the BD-35 or the BD-55 be the better choice for me?



Get the BD-55(7.1 analog output) and take advantage of the 5.1 analog inputs on your receiver. The BD-35 only has 2 channel analog output.


----------



## fst96se

I have a 40gb PS3 that I have been pretty happy with. However, I have been on the hunt for a good standalone to use for BD playback and SD upconversion. I tried the LG BH200 which is nice player, especially for what I paid for it, but I had lots of dropouts, and support of it going forward is pretty suspect.


I found a local deal on two Samsung P2550s for $225 each. With the streaming of Netflix and Pandora, I think these will be a no brainer. I will probably buy both of them, one for the family room, and one for the theater.


I think the REON should do a pretty great job of SD upconversion, and have heard it actually helps the Netflix content too... I am mostly stoked about the VOD for the family!


----------



## x-cimo

Basically, I have a new Harman Kardon AVR354 (hdmi 1.3a), I am looking for a good blu-ray player, and I was considering the PS3 because of it`s cost/quality (since it also play games). But according to some table I have seen, its doesn`t bitstream new audio codec. (I might not be right, or It might have changed in a new firmware?)


So here we go, should I care about that (does it make any difference) or should I get a "true" blu-ray player, (which one?).


Thanks


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *x-cimo* /forum/post/15093923
> 
> 
> Basically, I have a new Harman Kardon AVR354 (hdmi 1.3a), I am looking for a good blu-ray player, and I was considering the PS3 because of it`s cost/quality (since it also play games). But according to some table I have seen, its doesn`t bitstream new audio codec. (I might not be right, or It might have changed in a new firmware?)
> 
> 
> So here we go, should I care about that (does it make any difference) or should I get a "true" blu-ray player, (which one?).



The PS3 decodes the new formats and outputs them as PCM over HDMI. The only thing you'll be missing is the TrueHD/dts-MA light on your AVR. The sound will be the same regardless.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *srubenst* /forum/post/15093152
> 
> 
> I'm in the process of building a nice dedicated theater (Denon 4808, JVC RD2, 120 screen)I was meeting with an AV guy today that told me that I need to spend more than $700 on a blu-ray player (like a Denon). He says that my PS3 is not good enough, and even a new $300 Sony blu-ray won't due. He suggested that it may not play all the movies and that it won't have the features that the more expensive one would have.
> 
> 
> I do understand that the PS3 can't be used with any automation remote (like Control4), but can you guys tell me if this guy knows what he's talking about?



the only thing he got right is that you need a bluetooth to IR converter of some sort to fully automate everything (big pain in the ass if you ask me). However, PS3 is a fine BD player. The only issue is if you play L/R only audio from a music CD. I think PS3 still tries to send 5.1 signal to the AVR which can confuse it.


It is one of the fastest loading BD player and it decodes all formats.


I have a Samsung 1400 that I use for BD, but I've used the PS3 from time to time. It's a fine BD player.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fst96se* /forum/post/15093847
> 
> 
> I have a 40gb PS3 that I have been pretty happy with. However, I have been on the hunt for a good standalone to use for BD playback and SD upconversion. I tried the LG BH200 which is nice player, especially for what I paid for it, but I had lots of dropouts, and support of it going forward is pretty suspect.
> 
> 
> I found a local deal on two Samsung P2550s for $225 each. With the streaming of Netflix and Pandora, I think these will be a no brainer. I will probably buy both of them, one for the family room, and one for the theater.
> 
> 
> I think the REON should do a pretty great job of SD upconversion, and have heard it actually helps the Netflix content too... I am mostly stoked about the VOD for the family!



Hey, let me know how the Netflix streaming works out. I'm thinking of upgrading the 1400 so I can stream netflix.


----------



## ratbones

Just wanted some honest opinions. I just got the Sharp BD-HP21U happy with it so far but why am I still dwelling if I should have gotten the Sony S350.


Can someone convince me to keep the 21U or just get the S350?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ratbones* /forum/post/15094026
> 
> 
> Just wanted some honest opinions. I just got the Sharp BD-HP21U happy with it so far but why am I still dwelling if I should have gotten the Sony S350.
> 
> 
> Can someone convince me to keep the 21U or just get the S350?



Is it easy to upgrade the FW? If so, and you're happy with it, why not keep it. I would have to see a track record of FW updates to make a decision though.


----------



## Highside

I know this has been asked a million times but I'm going to ask it again (with the chance that I know I'll have to take a lashing or two) but searching this thread for "30" or "35" or "30 vs 35" hasn't yielded great results.


My AVR will process the new codecs (Onkyo 805) And I do bitstream currently with my HD player. Is there ANY reason at all that I would want the 35 over the 30?


I can pick up the 30 at my local Costco for $189 or $199.


Please lead me down the right path.


Rob


----------



## will1383

What's the differences between the BD35 and the sony 350? They are both the same price...


----------



## ratbones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15094060
> 
> 
> Is it easy to upgrade the FW? If so, and you're happy with it, why not keep it. I would have to see a track record of FW updates to make a decision though.



Updating was simple downloaded it and put it on my 2GB USB cruzer. Plugged in the back of the 21U and all went smoothly.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *will1383* /forum/post/15094103
> 
> 
> What's the differences between the BD35 and the sony 350? They are both the same price...



Not a whole lot. The BD35 decodes and bitstreams all advanced audio. The 350 bitstreams all advanced audio, but only decodes TrueHD. The 350 does source direct and the 35 does not.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Highside* /forum/post/15094089
> 
> 
> I know this has been asked a million times but I'm going to ask it again (with the chance that I know I'll have to take a lashing or two) but searching this thread for "30" or "35" or "30 vs 35" hasn't yielded great results.
> 
> 
> My AVR will process the new codecs (Onkyo 805) And I do bitstream currently with my HD player. Is there ANY reason at all that I would want the 35 over the 30?
> 
> 
> I can pick up the 30 at my local Costco for $189 or $199.
> 
> 
> Please lead me down the right path.
> 
> 
> Rob



The BD-35 is profile 2.0 and the BD-30 is profile 1.1. Does that make any difference to you?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ratbones* /forum/post/15094026
> 
> 
> Just wanted some honest opinions. I just got the Sharp BD-HP21U happy with it so far but why am I still dwelling if I should have gotten the Sony S350.
> 
> 
> Can someone convince me to keep the 21U or just get the S350?



Having the choice between the two, I would have picked the S350. Sony is proactive when it comes to firmware updates and the player is profile 2.0.


----------



## Sgooter

Is the PS3 still the only Blu-Ray player available with built-in wireless internet capability?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/15097366
> 
> 
> Is the PS3 still the only Blu-Ray player available with built-in wireless internet capability?



yes


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15095194
> 
> 
> Not a whole lot. The BD35 decodes and bitstreams all advanced audio. The 350 bitstreams all advanced audio, but only decodes TrueHD. The 350 does source direct and the 35 does not.



Source Direct is a feature on the Pio-designed players which automatically provides 480i HDMI for DVD while providing 1080p24/1080i for BD. It's not a feature of the new Sonys although the s350/s550 do support 480i HDMI (it must be manually switched).


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15097552
> 
> 
> Source Direct is a feature on the Pio-designed players which automatically provides 480i HDMI for DVD while providing 1080p24/1080i for BD. It's not a feature of the new Sonys although the s350/s550 do support 480i HDMI (it must be manually switched).



Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## bradspit1

thanks to donnie and nick for helping with my quieries. so to sum up:


my set up will be : sony bdp s550 (decoding the audio onboard)

sony str de485 av reciever outputting over 5.1 analog


would this essentially

be the same as say: bdp s550 bitstreaming via hdmi to say an onkyo which can decode all the newer codecs? im not saying the sound will be near as good etc i just want to know if im getting the proper lossless sound? as im basically doing the same thing ie decoding audio onboard > av reciever whereas the other way its bitstream signal to onkyo> then gets decoded then outputed? thanks again for ur insights guys.....brad.


----------



## bradspit1

thanks to donnie and nick for helping with my quieries. so to sum up:


my set up will be : sony bdp s550 (decoding the audio onboard)

sony str de485 av reciever outputting over 5.1 analog


would this essentially

be the same as say: bdp s550 bitstreaming via hdmi to say an onkyo which can decode all the newer codecs? im not saying the sound will be near as good etc i just want to know if im getting the proper lossless sound? as im basically doing the same thing ie decoding audio onboard > av reciever whereas the other way its bitstream signal to onkyo> then gets decoded then outputed? thanks again for ur insights guys.....brad.


----------



## JSKMDWK

Open questions here -- I am debating between a Sony 550 and a Panasonic BD55. For now I will be taking the HDMI output to my projector (older InFocus 7200) and the 7.1 analog to my pre amp (Integra 9.8).


Is there a big difference between the two players?


Any reason to choose one over the other?


After I upgrade my projector to play nice with my pre amp I will be doing everything over HDMI (damn handshake issues).


thanks


----------



## Lube

I currently use a PS3 for my bluray duty. As of right now it is hooked up to a 37" 1080p LCD and Onkyo 605 with Infinity beta speakers in a 5.1 set up with a hsu sub.


I'm quite happy with my setup but in January I'm buying a Samsung HL67A750

67 widescreen LED DLP HDTV.


I want the very best picture and sound possible from my bluray movies but I'm not made of money.


I'm willing to spend more money for a standalone player if it means I will see and hear a difference over the PS3.


What do you think?


----------



## bommai

Nada!! PS3 has no weaknesses whatsoever in the audio/video department. I use my PS3 with my 1080p projector (Epson 1080UB) and it works great. Since you have a receiver that does HDMI audio (PCM 7.1), just make sure you use HDMI for audio and set the audio to Linear PCM on the PS3 side. The PS3 decodes all codecs and sends to the receiver.


I use a Nyko Bluwave remote USB dongle and programmed the codes into my Harmony remote. Works great.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradspit1* /forum/post/15099150
> 
> 
> im not saying the sound will be near as good etc i just want to know if im getting the proper lossless sound? as im basically doing the same thing ie decoding audio onboard > av reciever whereas the other way its bitstream signal to onkyo> then gets decoded then outputed? thanks again for ur insights guys.....brad.



I'm curious as to why you think the audio wouldn't be as good?


But, yes. Decoding in the player for output over analog is the same as bitstreaming to a receiver for decoding there. Both decompress the encoded tracks into the original PCM. The quality of the audio from there depends on which device has better DACs and better tools for bass management and EQ.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradspit1* /forum/post/15099150
> 
> 
> thanks to donnie and nick for helping with my quieries. so to sum up:
> 
> 
> my set up will be : sony bdp s550 (decoding the audio onboard)
> 
> sony str de485 av reciever outputting over 5.1 analog
> 
> 
> would this essentially
> 
> be the same as say: bdp s550 bitstreaming via hdmi to say an onkyo which can decode all the newer codecs? im not saying the sound will be near as good etc i just want to know if im getting the proper lossless sound? as im basically doing the same thing ie decoding audio onboard > av reciever whereas the other way its bitstream signal to onkyo> then gets decoded then outputed? thanks again for ur insights guys.....brad.



Unless your receiver is broken, BD player decoding and sending out via PCM will be identical to BD player bitstreaming it to your AVR for decoding.


Think of it this way, you can send someone a zipped file, or the receiver (no pun intended) can zip the file after getting the original file. Either way, it's bit for bit identical.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradspit1* /forum/post/15099150
> 
> 
> thanks to donnie and nick for helping with my quieries. so to sum up:
> 
> 
> my set up will be : sony bdp s550 (decoding the audio onboard)
> 
> sony str de485 av reciever outputting over 5.1 analog
> 
> 
> would this essentially
> 
> be the same as say: bdp s550 bitstreaming via hdmi to say an onkyo which can decode all the newer codecs? im not saying the sound will be near as good etc i just want to know if im getting the proper lossless sound? as im basically doing the same thing ie decoding audio onboard > av reciever whereas the other way its bitstream signal to onkyo> then gets decoded then outputed? thanks again for ur insights guys.....brad.



Just like the others said, there's no difference.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSKMDWK* /forum/post/15099616
> 
> 
> Open questions here -- I am debating between a Sony 550 and a Panasonic BD55. For now I will be taking the HDMI output to my projector (older InFocus 7200) and the 7.1 analog to my pre amp (Integra 9.8).
> 
> 
> Is there a big difference between the two players?
> 
> 
> Any reason to choose one over the other?
> 
> 
> After I upgrade my projector to play nice with my pre amp I will be doing everything over HDMI (damn handshake issues).
> 
> 
> thanks



Both are really great players. They have more in common than not. You can't lose either way.


----------



## trafter

So a really dumb newby type question: I have a Sony 52" xbr6 LCD and an Onkyo SR605 -I'm looking at either the Panny BD35 or the PS3 - do I run the HDMI into the receiver and then into the TV for the best sound?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trafter* /forum/post/15100729
> 
> 
> So a really dumb newby type question: I have a Sony 52" xbr6 LCD and an Onkyo SR605 -I'm looking at either the Panny BD35 or the PS3 - do I run the HDMI into the receiver and then into the TV for the best sound?




Yes.



Player-->Receiver-->TV


----------



## juardis

Hello all, after researching plasma's for over a month I finally ordered a Pio 111fd. It will be here in 2 days and I'll have about 1 week of break in before it's movie time. But, while my current DVD recorder can upscale regular DVDs, I'm looking for a Blu-ray player to bring out the HD goodness in my pio. True, I can spend weeks researching, or y'all can help me out and point me in the right direction. What is a generally accepted BR player that will do the best with standard DVDs and BD on my 111fd? I don't have a AVR or surround sound...yet, so I'll be using the 111's speakers and possibly upscaling capabilities. Thanks


----------



## Drew_N

I've been trying to mentally justify a standalone player but just can't do it. I've focused on the forthcoming entries from Denon, Pioneer Elite, NAD which all have some serious price tags.


My receiver doesn't handle bitstream (yet), so I'm not itching for that. PS3 start up times are excellent. Picture quality is top notch. Firmware updates are the best out there. I have the remote commands in my universal remote. I'm not sure what the deciding factor will even be to move towards a standalone. I'm interested in what others used as their reason to move from a PS3 to a standalone.


----------



## miata

It sounds like you are not in too much of a hurry. You should certainly consider the OPPO BDP-83 player that will eventually be out. That would certainly give you an improvement in the DVD video department. It should also have the other benefits of a standalone player like built-in IR support, ease of use, power consumption, low noise, etc.


----------



## shyguy3763

I have a Sony XBR960 TV and would like to buy a blue ray palyer,I will be hooking it up directly to the TV,I do not own a reciever,I'm hoping i will see some picture improvement,but is it possible to also gain some improvement with audio even without a reciever,sorry for this post,Im not tech savy


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drew_N* /forum/post/15101226
> 
> 
> I've been trying to mentally justify a standalone player but just can't do it. I've focused on the forthcoming entries from Denon, Pioneer Elite, NAD which all have some serious price tags.
> 
> 
> My receiver doesn't handle bitstream (yet), so I'm not itching for that. PS3 start up times are excellent. Picture quality is top notch. Firmware updates are the best out there. I have the remote commands in my universal remote. I'm not sure what the deciding factor will even be to move towards a standalone. I'm interested in what others used as their reason to move from a PS3 to a standalone.




out of curiosity, what BT to IR device do you use?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shyguy3763* /forum/post/15101541
> 
> 
> I have a Sony XBR960 TV and would like to buy a blue ray palyer,I will be hooking it up directly to the TV,I do not own a reciever,I'm hoping i will see some picture improvement,but is it possible to also gain some improvement with audio even without a reciever,sorry for this post,Im not tech savy




I'm not sure you'll see that much improvement in sound. The speakers built into the TV will probably be the limiting factor.


----------



## bradspit1




> Quote:
> I'm curious as to why you think the audio wouldn't be as good?



for the same reason you said in the same post m8!



> Quote:
> The quality of the audio from there depends on which device has better DACs and better tools for bass management and EQ.



as i said my receiver is an older sony str de485 so i imagined the sound from that wouldnt be as good as an onkyo or similar newer receiver with better dac,s etc. but from the info ive gleaned from here i think im good so thanks to all who replied with their input. brad...


----------



## morepower_16

My TV is only capable of 1080I and I have an Onkyo 805 Switching HDMI to it. I had a problem in the past with a DVD player that would automatically go to 1080P which the TV would not display. I believe the Onkyo was triggering it to do that. Anyway, I'm looking for a BlueRay that I can set the HDMI output to 1080I.


----------



## bigfan9999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/15097366
> 
> 
> Is the PS3 still the only Blu-Ray player available with built-in wireless internet capability?



What does this enable you to do? Can you use your TV essentially as a computer monitor for the internet, while you control it via your computer keyboard?


----------



## bigfan9999

I'm considering replacing my Denon "universal" player (universal pre-BDP that is) with a BDP. Are there any reasonably priced BDP's that will also play DVD-A and/or SACD? DUe to limited shelf space I'd prefer to replace rather than add another unit.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigfan9999* /forum/post/15104011
> 
> 
> I'm considering replacing my Denon "universal" player (universal pre-BDP that is) with a BDP. Are there any reasonably priced BDP's that will also play DVD-A and/or SACD? DUe to limited shelf space I'd prefer to replace rather than add another unit.



There are no such players at any price. Oppo's BDP-83, due out after the first of the year, will be the first such offering. Denon has a very pricey box in the works as well.


----------



## JohnnyNight

Hello,


I'm new to blu ray and I just last week got an LG 52LG70 which is looking great.


Trying to decide on a blu ray player, I was ready to go with the Sony BDP-S550 or the Panasonic DMP-BD55.


I just came across the Samsung BD-P2550, which has Reon HQV chip for better upconverting of standard dvd's, so now I'm not sure what to do.


I really have a number of older movies on dvd which I don't think will ever been converted to blu ray, and I would like to watch them under the best possible conditions. So I'm leaning towards the Samsung.


If I go with the Samsung what do you think I would be missing in terms of picture, sound quality and functionality, or even if I would be missing anything?


Thanks


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigfan9999* /forum/post/15103943
> 
> 
> What does this enable you to do? Can you use your TV essentially as a computer monitor for the internet, while you control it via your computer keyboard?



In my set up, a built-in Wi-Fi would make firmware updates easier to accomplish, and may also facilitate other future enhancements.


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnnyNight* /forum/post/15104872
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I'm new to blu ray and I just last week got an LG 52LG70 which is looking great.
> 
> 
> Trying to decide on a blu ray player, I was ready to go with the Sony BDP-S550 or the Panasonic DMP-BD55.
> 
> 
> I just came across the Samsung BD-P2550, which has Reon HQV chip for better upconverting of standard dvd's, so now I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> 
> I really have a number of older movies on dvd which I don't think will ever been converted to blu ray, and I would like to watch them under the best possible conditions. So I'm leaning towards the Samsung.
> 
> 
> If I go with the Samsung what do you think I would be missing in terms of picture, sound quality and functionality, or even if I would be missing anything?
> 
> 
> Thanks



if you have hdmi and a dts mahd capabel receiver you;ll be fine sound wise. what sucks with the sammy is frequent requisite firmware updates. pic q is good, esp with dvd--the reon is fantastic. sammys arent the most reliable either... so to summ up dvd upconversion is imho better--if you have a dts mahd capable avr sound will be fine. what you lose is reliability to some extent and the need to do updates on firmware for disk compatibility.


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15104731
> 
> 
> There are no such players at any price. Oppo's BDP-83, due out after the first of the year, will be the first such offering. Denon has a very pricey box in the works as well.



the panasonic bdmk 10ak did dvd-a--only one to date, now discontinued. the new oppo may or may not do dvda but should do sacd.


----------



## bizco17

Ok, quick question...hoping to get quick to the point answers. So I have the t.v. listed above and I'm looking to get a Blu-ray player....I was leaning to the PS3, but I don't need it for gaming and was hoping to find a stand alone player that could get me the same quality picture or better for a cheaper price. Thanks everyone for your responses.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bizco17* /forum/post/15106451
> 
> 
> Ok, quick question...hoping to get quick to the point answers. So I have the t.v. listed above and I'm looking to get a Blu-ray player....I was leaning to the PS3, but I don't need it for gaming and was hoping to find a stand alone player that could get me the same quality picture or better for a cheaper price. Thanks everyone for your responses.



PQ quality is pretty close and I think you'd have a very hard time distinguishing differences in BD playback on your set.


The upscaling differences are minor but maybe slightly more noticeable. The PS3 and BD35K have slightly better upscaling of SD-DVD content than the S350 apparently. The S350 still does a pretty good job of upscaling, and again, with a 46" TV you will be hard pressed to notice differences.


The primary reasons for choosing the PS3 is that it's one of the fastest BD players out there, especially with special content, fast forward, rewind, etc. When I use my PS3 for playing back BD content it feels just like a regular DVD player for speed of these things.


By comparison, the S350 player in my bedroom is noticeably slower with menus, special features and ff/rew speeds during playback. Having said that it's still a great player, especially considering the price I paid for it.


Personally if I had to pick ONE BD player to own it would be the PS3. For me, if I ruled the PS3 out due to price or lack of IR integration it would be a toss up between the S350 and the BD35K, unless I needed the special audio features of one or the other I would probably pick whichever one I could get a better deal on.


----------



## Josuah

Some cons about the PS3 are the fan noise and the not-as-good DVD upscaling. Also higher price and you have to buy accessories like the remote control separately. The pros are exactly like jmpage2 mentioned, plus excellent disc compatibility, feature support, and wireless.


I purchased a BD-P2550 because it provides the Reon chip for DVD upscaling. Best option right now if you need this. Cons are the slightly slower operation, some disc incompatibilities, no wireless, fan is still a little loud, and loud drive seeks. The fan is a non-standard 50mm x 15mm so I could not install a quieter one; when I disconnected it the player froze. Pros are the Netflix and Pandora services.


I decided against the LG BD300 because it does not have a good upscaler for DVDs. Also no wireless and some disc incompatibilities. I vaguely recall the disc drive being quieter than the BD-P2550. It also has the Netflix service.


I have not looked at other players, but outputting Dolby Digital TrueHD and dts Master Audio in bitstream over HDMI would be requirements for me.


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lube* /forum/post/15099713
> 
> 
> I currently use a PS3 for my bluray duty. As of right now it is hooked up to a 37" 1080p LCD and Onkyo 605 with Infinity beta speakers in a 5.1 set up with a hsu sub.
> 
> 
> I'm quite happy with my setup but in January I'm buying a Samsung HL67A750
> 
> 67 widescreen LED DLP HDTV.
> 
> 
> I want the very best picture and sound possible from my bluray movies but I'm not made of money.
> 
> 
> I'm willing to spend more money for a standalone player if it means I will see and hear a difference over the PS3.
> 
> 
> What do you think?



All you need is that TV and you'll be fine.


----------



## Franke46




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *morepower_16* /forum/post/15102979
> 
> 
> My TV is only capable of 1080I and I have an Onkyo 805 Switching HDMI to it. I had a problem in the past with a DVD player that would automatically go to 1080P which the TV would not display. I believe the Onkyo was triggering it to do that. Anyway, I'm looking for a BlueRay that I can set the HDMI output to 1080I.



Normally the blue ray player would syncronize with the tv to the right resolution. A menu option on the player will allow you to leave it on auto or force another resolution. That said, your TV liekly has a 720 native resolution so its best option would be 720P


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franke46* /forum/post/15109897
> 
> 
> That said, your TV liekly has a 720 native resolution so its best option would be 720P



Not necessarily, it would be best to try both and then make a decision.


----------



## Chalupacabra

I'm heading out to the states in a couple weeks, and I was gung-ho to pick up the Sony S550, Panasonic BD55, or Samsung P2550 while I was there, but after several days of lurking on this thread, it seems that the recurring theme about these players is that while they're nice, the PS3 stands out as better in many capacities.


As the PS3 is a readily available item here, and I only visit the US once a year, I'm tempted to use the money I have set aside to pick up goodies while I'm there towards something else, like a Denon a7100, which I can't easily acquire here.


Being that my display is only 720p, is there any real advantage to one of these players over the PS3? I like the idea of using the analogue outs to stream internally decoded formats but if the PS3 handles all the formats internally as well, and has faster load times, and has better firmware support, I can't help wondering if it wouldn't be the better option...


In a nutshell, is there something that these players offer that the PS3 does not?


Edit:


Since the last batch of posts hit my e-mail this has already been addressed and, largely, answered. Looks like I may just pick up a PS3 when I get back in.


----------



## ljforster70

I have a 50" Samsung 720p tv that was purchased last year. Anyway I'm strongly thinking about getting a blu ray player and looking for recommendations. Since I don't currently have a receiver, the BD player would be hooked directly to the TV with HDMI. I do have alot of movies on DVD and don't see me changing them over to BD so I'm guessing something that would upconvert also. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ljforster70* /forum/post/15112101
> 
> 
> I have a 50" Samsung 720p tv that was purchased last year. Anyway I'm strongly thinking about getting a blu ray player and looking for recommendations. Since I don't currently have a receiver, the BD player would be hooked directly to the TV with HDMI. I do have alot of movies on DVD and don't see me changing them over to BD so I'm guessing something that would upconvert also. Thanks in advance for the help.



Every model Blu-ray player upconverts, some better than others. What is your budget?


----------



## ljforster70

Ok, I wasn't sure on the upconvert portion of the BD players. I would say a budget of $300 max. If it's better to buy an inexpensive player for now then upgrade in a year I would consider doing that the only reason being is that I plan on putting together a descent home theater system once my addition is finished. Will more than likely upgrade the tv plus add a receiver or components for watching movies.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ljforster70* /forum/post/15112242
> 
> 
> Ok, I wasn't sure on the upconvert portion of the BD players. I would say a budget of $300 max. If it's better to buy an inexpensive player for now then upgrade in a year I would consider doing that the only reason being is that I plan on putting together a descent home theater system once my addition is finished. Will more than likely upgrade the tv plus add a receiver or components for watching movies.



The Sony S350 and Panasonic BD35 are the two most popular units in your price range. Both are quality players and are pretty even feature-wise.


----------



## crashnburn69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15112358
> 
> 
> The Sony S350 and Panasonic BD35 are the two most popular units in your price range. Both are quality players and are pretty even feature-wise.



how does the samsung 1500 compare to these 2? it seems like it may be the easiest one to get on black friday since its not a doorbuster.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crashnburn69* /forum/post/15112846
> 
> 
> how does the samsung 1500 compare to these 2? it seems like it may be the easiest one to get on black friday since its not a doorbuster.



IMO the Sony and Panasonic are much better players.


----------



## mattbugz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15113332
> 
> 
> IMO the Sony and Panasonic are much better players.



I'm in the market and looking at the BD2500, BD55 and S550 in that order. Can you qualify your statement please?


I'm leaning towards the Sammy because of the superior DVD upscaling and the Netflix perk. The main disadvantage is that it doesn't internally decode DTS-MA.


----------



## bloomcounty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josuah* /forum/post/15107039
> 
> 
> Some cons about the PS3 are the fan noise and the not-as-good DVD upscaling.



Can you clarify this? I've only heard great things about the PS3's upscaling of SD dvd -- that it's one of the best on the market, on par with $2K+ players.


Is this not the case? What is better for the same price? And *how much* better in PQ for SD dvd is it than the PS3?


Also, if there is a better one (the BD-P2550?), how much more $ is it and does it play XviD/DivX .avi files?


(I've got a PS3 sitting unopened in my closet, waiting for me to pull the trigger on a display -- probably the Panasonic 50PZ800U, as the Pioneer non-elite 50" is a bit out of my price range.)


Thanks!


----------



## markwco

I am mostly interested in the BD-35 and the BD-55. I have Netflix on my Xbox 360 now though and really like it a lot and would like a Blu-Ray player that has the netflix service. I know the new Samsung 2550 has it and the LG300. Does the Samsung 2500 have it? I was leaning more towards Sony and Panasonic and it's important that I have a BD-Live Profile 2.0 player and also a good upconverting player. Would any of these Samsungs or the LG be good at this?


----------



## bigtiny50

What is the netflix perk for the Samsung? I need to buy a player for my father in law and I am pretty much looking for the best player at the cheapest price b/c he does not have surround sound so will not need any of the audio stuff. He just has a nice 46" sammy and wants to enjoy 1080P, nothing out of this world. What do you all think???


----------



## KenMar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15097552
> 
> 
> Source Direct is a feature on the Pio-designed players which automatically provides 480i HDMI for DVD while providing 1080p24/1080i for BD. It's not a feature of the new Sonys although the s350/s550 do support 480i HDMI (it must be manually switched).



Is there a Profile 2.0 Blu-ray player that does Source Direct????


----------



## paris_tn

Has anyone in here saw a comparrison of the Pan 35 vs PS3 on sd dvd conversion? Is it any difference between the two. No doubt both are great for blu ray. Is it anyway you can put in the ps3 remote codes into a Pioneer ir remote? I am guessing i can't and would be limited to the ps3 remote but i can handle that.


It looks like to me the ps3 is just very hard to beat for what all it does and it doing it good.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenMar* /forum/post/15115955
> 
> 
> Is there a Profile 2.0 Blu-ray player that does Source Direct????



Pioneer Elite BDP-09FD when it's available.


PS3 will automatically provide 1080i/1080p24 for BD and 480p for DVD which is close.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15116381
> 
> 
> Pioneer Elite BDP-09FD when it's available.
> 
> 
> PS3 will automatically provide 1080i/1080p24 for BD and 480p for DVD which is close.



How can you say that 480p is close to 480i? The conversion from 480i to 480p is where most of the critical video processing takes place.


----------



## Ryked

Hi guy's, totally new to the Blue-Ray player game and just getting into decent HT.


My receiver is a Pioneer VSX-9120TXH-K which from what I understand is essentially the same as an Elite VSX-91TXH.

Here is a link to the specs.


There are several options and there are a lot of discussions on all of them. What I really want to know is what would work best with my receiver and last a year or so before being totally outdated?


Here are my options:


80 gig PS3

Sony BDP550

Pioneer BDP-51FD

Samsung BDP2550

Panasonic BDP35


From what I have read the Sony BDP550 is the only one that does automatic firmware updates and is the only one that processes the audio? The PS3 does the updates but also has web browsing capabilities but you would need a dongle in order to use a Harmony?


The other 3 there seems to be a lot of mixed reviews, some love some ok.


I just need some input as to what would work best with my system, will be set up for 7.1 playback but again that is more for the future as there are not many titles to choose from that are 7.1 now.


----------



## Denophile

any would be fine but the ps3 for the reason you stated. given your system id go with the pioneer. you can always do updates via cd burned via nero (or imgburn) over the internet...the sony and panny are fine units too--with the receuiver and hdmi you dont need to worry about analog outs anyway (or internal processing.


You should check out the official help a guy pick a blu ray player thread though!


----------



## Josuah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bloomcounty* /forum/post/15114111
> 
> 
> Can you clarify this? I've only heard great things about the PS3's upscaling of SD dvd -- that it's one of the best on the market, on par with $2K+ players.
> 
> 
> Is this not the case? What is better for the same price? And *how much* better in PQ for SD dvd is it than the PS3?
> 
> 
> Also, if there is a better one (the BD-P2550?), how much more $ is it and does it play XviD/DivX .avi files?



The PS3 isn't bad, but I don't think it's as good as the HQV Reon-VX. What I've read elsewhere seems to support this. $2000 players don't always have good video filters so that comparison is flawed IMO.


My choice was the Samsung BD-P2550 (or BD-P2500) because it includes the Reon-VX. It's actually cheaper than a PS3. I don't know if it plays back Xvid or DivX though.


The only other good option I'm aware of is the Denon which includes a Realta but that's $1500 MSRP.


----------



## Josuah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markwco* /forum/post/15114113
> 
> 
> I am mostly interested in the BD-35 and the BD-55. I have Netflix on my Xbox 360 now though and really like it a lot and would like a Blu-Ray player that has the netflix service. I know the new Samsung 2550 has it and the LG300. Does the Samsung 2500 have it? I was leaning more towards Sony and Panasonic and it's important that I have a BD-Live Profile 2.0 player and also a good upconverting player. Would any of these Samsungs or the LG be good at this?



The Samsung BD-P2500 includes the Netflix service. It does not include the Pandora service.


The LG BD300 is not good at DVD playback. The Samsung BD-P2500 or BD-P2550 is. All three are BD-Live Profile 2.0 players.


----------



## Ryked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Denophile* /forum/post/15117431
> 
> 
> any would be fine but the ps3 for the reason you stated. given your system id go with the pioneer. you can always do updates via cd burned via nero (or imgburn) over the internet...the sony and panny are fine units too--with the receuiver and hdmi you dont need to worry about analog outs anyway (or internal processing.
> 
> 
> You should check out the official help a guy pick a blu ray player thread though!



I was leaning towards the Pioneer but for the wrong reasons. So the Pioneer BDP 51FD will pass audio and video to the VSX-9120 seamlessly via the HDMI, will I be missing anything? Do the Pioneer firmware updates add functionality to the BDP or just compatibility?


I did check out the "help a guy pick a Blue-Ray Player" thread and that's when I started having second thoughts and got a bit confused. With almost 2800 posts there is too much information.


There are a lot of people on this board that I hope can lead me down the right path the first time.


One more question to throw in, for my HTPC it is going to require 45' of cable to reach the receiver now. Can I stream over cat5 to one of these Blue-Ray players or do I require a media extender? For now it is DVD but once I get a Blue-Ray player I will be upgrading the HTPC and ripping the BRD to the HDD as well.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Paul McPherson

I'm down to the Panasonic DMP-BD35K or the DMP-BD55K. My receiver is the DENON AVR-2308CI 7.1. Is buying the 55 useless?


Many thanks!


----------



## bigtiny50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigtiny50* /forum/post/15115228
> 
> 
> What is the netflix perk for the Samsung? I need to buy a player for my father in law and I am pretty much looking for the best player at the cheapest price b/c he does not have surround sound so will not need any of the audio stuff. He just has a nice 46" sammy and wants to enjoy 1080P, nothing out of this world. What do you all think???



I thought this was help a guy buy a player thread? Can anyone help me and answer my question regarding the netflix perk? Please?


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigtiny50* /forum/post/15120685
> 
> 
> I thought this was help a guy buy a player thread? Can anyone help me and answer my question regarding the netflix perk? Please?



My, you are impatient.


Google is your friend, seeing as I know nothing about this "perk" but it took me literally 5 seconds to find the following information;

http://gizmodo.com/5067494/samsung-b...flix-streaming


----------



## Tommy_V

My Marantz standard dvd player went out recently and I'm way removed from knowing all the latest stuff. I could use some expert advice. Here's my current setup:


Yamaha RX-V1

Marantz VP-12S1 Projector (720P I think)

Marantz DV3100 (crapped out)

Klipsch CF2 Fronts and KV4 center channel

Klipsch rears - equivalent to the front, but can't remember the model and too lazy to get the ladder and pull one down.


Just looking for some options on players. I wouldn't be considering an upgrade if the Marantz DV3100 was still working. I don't want to spend too much ($300?). The local audio store (small town, but pretty good) owner told me a while ago to skip the blue-ray because before long we'll all be pulling movies off the net and bypassing the player part. Thoughts on that?


Thanks in advance!


Tommy


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tommy_V* /forum/post/15120959
> 
> 
> My Marantz standard dvd player went out recently and I'm way removed from knowing all the latest stuff. I could use some expert advice. Here's my current setup:
> 
> 
> Yamaha RX-V1
> 
> Marantz VP-12S1 Projector (720P I think)
> 
> Marantz DV3100 (crapped out)
> 
> Klipsch CF2 Fronts and KV4 center channel
> 
> Klipsch rears - equivalent to the front, but can't remember the model and too lazy to get the ladder and pull one down.
> 
> 
> Just looking for some options on players. I wouldn't be considering an upgrade if the Marantz DV3100 was still working. I don't want to spend too much ($300?). The local audio store (small town, but pretty good) owner told me a while ago to skip the blue-ray because before long we'll all be pulling movies off the net and bypassing the player part. Thoughts on that?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Tommy



You might be disappointed with the speed and upscaling capability of the current crop of BD players, but you should seriously consider the Panasonic BD35K anyway as it's reasonably quick and has good up-conversion. If you are more concerned with audio then you could spend a bit more and get the Panasonic BD55K or the Sony S550 and get 5.1 analog outputs for direct connection to your AVR.


The audio store owner is partially correct. Downloading movies is only going to become more popular over the next few years.


However.... the picture quality and more importantly audio quality of downloaded titles won't hold a candle to what a 50GB Blu-Ray Disc is capable of for a long, longgggg time.


----------



## bigtiny50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15120742
> 
> 
> My, you are impatient.
> 
> 
> Google is your friend, seeing as I know nothing about this "perk" but it took me literally 5 seconds to find the following information;
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5067494/samsung-b...flix-streaming



That was just a side question if someone knew off the top of their head not a big deal, my real question is to help me buy a player for my father in law.


----------



## Tommy_V




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15121059
> 
> 
> You might be disappointed with the speed and upscaling capability of the current crop of BD players, but you should seriously consider the Panasonic BD35K anyway as it's reasonably quick and has good up-conversion. If you are more concerned with audio then you could spend a bit more and get the Panasonic BD55K or the Sony S550 and get 5.1 analog outputs for direct connection to your AVR.
> 
> 
> The audio store owner is partially correct. Downloading movies is only going to become more popular over the next few years.
> 
> 
> However.... the picture quality and more importantly audio quality of downloaded titles won't hold a candle to what a 50GB Blu-Ray Disc is capable of for a long, longgggg time.



Sorry for being such a nub, but how does speed come into play? Re:audio, my hearing is not what it used to be in the high freq range so I'm not sure I'd hear the difference.


Another comment from the owner was that a really good standard dvd player would outperform blue-ray. Should I be considering a nice used std dvd as a short term answer?


Thanks!


Tommy


----------



## billat3800ft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15121059
> 
> 
> You might be disappointed with the speed and upscaling capability of the current crop of BD players, but you should seriously consider the Panasonic BD35K anyway as it's reasonably quick and has good up-conversion. If you are more concerned with audio then you could spend a bit more and get the Panasonic BD55K or the Sony S550 and get 5.1 analog outputs for direct connection to your AVR.
> 
> 
> The audio store owner is partially correct. Downloading movies is only going to become more popular over the next few years.
> 
> 
> However.... the picture quality and more importantly audio quality of downloaded titles won't hold a candle to what a 50GB Blu-Ray Disc is capable of for a long, longgggg time.



Hi, I am trying to decide between the panasonic bd55k,panasonic bd35k and samsung bd p2550. I have a Pioneer vsx-D812 receiver (no HDMI) with digital and analog inputs up to 7.1. The Pioneer can decode DTS 96khz/24 bit signal formats. In order to receive DTS HD would I need to get a Blue ray player with analog outputs that decode DTS HD ? Or one that outputs DTS HD over digital coax/optical ?


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billat3800ft* /forum/post/15122828
> 
> 
> Hi, I am trying to decide between the panasonic bd55k,panasonic bd35k and samsung bd p2550. I have a Pioneer vsx-D812 receiver (no HDMI) with digital and analog inputs up to 7.1. The Pioneer can decode DTS 96khz/24 bit signal formats. In order to receive DTS HD would I need to get a Blue ray player with analog outputs that decode DTS HD ? Or one that outputs DTS HD over digital coax/optical ?



You can't pass any of the new audio formats over coax/optical so you will need to buy a player like the BD55, S550, etc, that has analog outputs and can decode these formats internally.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tommy_V* /forum/post/15121284
> 
> 
> Sorry for being such a nub, but how does speed come into play? Re:audio, my hearing is not what it used to be in the high freq range so I'm not sure I'd hear the difference.
> 
> 
> Another comment from the owner was that a really good standard dvd player would outperform blue-ray. Should I be considering a nice used std dvd as a short term answer?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Tommy



The owner you spoke to is full of sh** if he told you that ANY SD-DVD player is going to outperform Blu-Ray. It's simply not possible as Blu-Ray has 4X the resolution of SD-DVD.


Imagine taking a small wallet sized photo and putting it through a super computer to up convert the image to poster size. It still won't look nearly as good as a print that was produced from a higher resolution image such as medium film.


It's just not possible.


What is true is that if you have a poorly adjusted TV, you sit far away from the TV, and/or your TV only does 720P then you might not see AS MUCH of a difference going to Blu-ray.


All you have to do is go into any decent electronics store and have a look at a 50" or larger 1080P Plasma, etc, that's well adjusted and running Blu-Ray content and you will immediately see that it looks far better than anything DVD is capable of.


If you don't want the best PQ possible then certainly there's no need for Blu-Ray. For many people, regular old DVD is "good enough" and/or they would prefer the convenience of doing downloads through a service like Netflix, etc.


As far as speed goes, I am referring to how fast the player can fast forward, rewind and jump through menus for advanced content on Blu-Ray discs. This is slower on a BD player than it would be on an SD-DVD player.


----------



## billat3800ft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15122909
> 
> 
> You can't pass any of the new audio formats over coax/optical so you will need to buy a player like the BD55, S550, etc, that has analog outputs and can decode these formats internally.



What about the PS3 can it decode DTS HD and send it over coax/optical using bitstream ? Thanks, Bill


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billat3800ft* /forum/post/15123212
> 
> 
> What about the PS3 can it decode DTS HD and send it over coax/optical using bitstream ? Thanks, Bill



No Blu-ray player has this ability or ever will.


----------



## Tommy_V




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15122952
> 
> 
> The owner you spoke to is full of sh** if he told you that ANY SD-DVD player is going to outperform Blu-Ray. It's simply not possible as Blu-Ray has 4X the resolution of SD-DVD.
> 
> 
> Imagine taking a small wallet sized photo and putting it through a super computer to up convert the image to poster size. It still won't look nearly as good as a print that was produced from a higher resolution image such as medium film.
> 
> 
> It's just not possible.
> 
> 
> What is true is that if you have a poorly adjusted TV, you sit far away from the TV, and/or your TV only does 720P then you might not see AS MUCH of a difference going to Blu-ray.
> 
> 
> All you have to do is go into any decent electronics store and have a look at a 50" or larger 1080P Plasma, etc, that's well adjusted and running Blu-Ray content and you will immediately see that it looks far better than anything DVD is capable of.
> 
> 
> If you don't want the best PQ possible then certainly there's no need for Blu-Ray. For many people, regular old DVD is "good enough" and/or they would prefer the convenience of doing downloads through a service like Netflix, etc.
> 
> 
> As far as speed goes, I am referring to how fast the player can fast forward, rewind and jump through menus for advanced content on Blu-Ray discs. This is slower on a BD player than it would be on an SD-DVD player.



Got it, thanks for the info. My projector is only 720P and I just can't see updating it in the near future given 2 kids in college, etc. So BD will be better but I won't appreciate it fully until I upgrade the projector.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billat3800ft* /forum/post/15123212
> 
> 
> What about the PS3 can it decode DTS HD and send it over coax/optical using bitstream ? Thanks, Bill



The issue is bandwidth. Coax/Optical don't have enough and never will.


----------



## Redskin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tommy_V* /forum/post/15123438
> 
> 
> Got it, thanks for the info. My projector is only 720P and I just can't see updating it in the near future given 2 kids in college, etc. So BD will be better but I won't appreciate it fully until I upgrade the projector.




I wouldn't be so sure about that. I don't know what kind of projector you have, but with 720p on a large screen, you will see a difference with BD over SD-DVD


Check this out...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...light=blu+720p


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ********* /forum/post/15123702
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure about that. I don't know what kind of projector you have, but with 720p on a large screen, you will see a difference with BD over SD-DVD
> 
> 
> Check this out...
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...light=blu+720p



Yes, there's definitely a difference. I have found though that the overwhelming majority of those griping that they don't see a difference between BD and upconverted DVD are owners of 720P displays.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15123858
> 
> 
> Yes, there's definitely a difference. I have found though that the overwhelming majority of those griping that they don't see a difference between BD and upconverted DVD are owners of 720P displays.



I'd suspect it's actually more of a function of screen size/viewing distance. In other words, BD should be visibly better even on a 720p display if the screen is big enough and/or you sit close enough.


----------



## smtraxx

hello all, can anyone recommend the best/cheapest bluray player for me? I'm thinking about getting the Panasonic BDP35, but just wondering if I can get something cheaper since my receiver decodes HD audio?


Equipment:

Sony xbr2

Onkyo 606

5.1 speakers (nanosats)


Thanks!


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15123464
> 
> 
> The issue is bandwidth. Coax/Optical don't have enough and never will.



I am always curious when I see bandwidth mentioned. Any sourcing on this? It is my understanding that the issue here is copy protection rather than bandwidth.


Regardless, S/PDIF is limited to legacy DD 5.1 and DTS and to stereo PCM. The new high bit rate codecs and multichannel PCM cannot be sent over optical or digital coax connections.


----------



## mab319




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15124131
> 
> 
> I am always curious when I see bandwidth mentioned. Any sourcing on this? It is my understanding that the issue here is copy protection rather than bandwidth.
> 
> 
> Regardless, S/PDIF is limited to legacy DD 5.1 and DTS and to stereo PCM. The new high bit rate codecs and multichannel PCM cannot be sent over optical or digital coax connections.


 http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/articles...i_versions.php 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-De...edia_Interface


----------



## billat3800ft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15123464
> 
> 
> The issue is bandwidth. Coax/Optical don't have enough and never will.



So.... I would have to change my receiver to one that has an HDMI input in order to receive and output DTS HD or get a blue ray player that decodes DTS HD and outputs through analog. The pioneer receiver I have VSX-D812(dolby digital,PCM,DTS 96khz/24 bit) has analog inputs, would it then output the new codecs (DTS HD) from blue ray dvd ? Thanks, Bill


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billat3800ft* /forum/post/15124324
> 
> 
> So.... I would have to change my receiver to one that has an HDMI input in order to receive and output DTS HD or get a blue ray player that decodes DTS HD and outputs through analog. The pioneer receiver I have VSX-D812(dolby digital,PCM,DTS 96khz/24 bit) has analog inputs, would it then output the new codecs (DTS HD) from blue ray dvd ? Thanks, Bill



You don't need a new receiver if you have 5.1 analog inputs on your current one and you get a player that decodes True-HD and DTS-MA inside of the player and then outputs them analog. There's no further "decoding" or "outputting" going on in your receiver, it simply gets switched to the analog inputs and should produce exactly what is coming into them as analog audio.


The primary advantage for you of getting a new AVR that can handle HDMI, etc, is for the ability to switch additional HDMI inputs, ability to use a less expensive BD player, etc.


----------



## billat3800ft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15124425
> 
> 
> You don't need a new receiver if you have 5.1 analog inputs on your current one and you get a player that decodes True-HD and DTS-MA inside of the player and then outputs them analog. There's no further "decoding" or "outputting" going on in your receiver, it simply gets switched to the analog inputs and should produce exactly what is coming into them as analog audio.
> 
> 
> The primary advantage for you of getting a new AVR that can handle HDMI, etc, is for the ability to switch additional HDMI inputs, ability to use a less expensive BD player, etc.



If I stay with my current pioneer receiver I was considering the Panasonic bd55k,sony s550 and the samsung p2550. which unit is rated better as far as BD dvd and upconverting dvd. How do they compare to a PS3 ? What I have seen and read is that the PS3 overall performs well and is a little faster doing some functions. However, is the PS3 that much better to make it worthwhile getting a HDMI receiver. I don't need gaming but the wireless internet connection for doing updates seems to be a good feature. Thanks, Bill


----------



## markwco

What is Pandora? I was leaning towards a Panasonic BD-35 or BD-55 but with the Netflix service being on the Samsung 2500 I may go that route. I originally thought the Netflix service was only on the Samsung 2550.

One thing I heard bad about the Samsung players in the past is that compared to Sony or Panasonic they have more problems with Blu-Ray playback and compatibility. Is that still the case?

What are the differences between the Samsung 2500 and 2550?


----------



## johns560

I plan to buy the Sony BDP-550. My only problem is that I have a 2001 era Onkyo TXDS-595 AV receiver (5.1 channel). It decodes Dolby Digital and DTS and also has a digital optical port (no HDMI). I am not as technologically savvy as most of you. Is this blu-ray player going to be compatible with my receiver? Basically, will the bdp-550 decode and transmit the DD and DTS-HD sound quality through the digital optical port to my TXDS-595? Is there some sort of signal conversion to make this work? Please advise.


TV - Sony KDL-40V2500

DirecTV HR-20


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markwco* /forum/post/15124674
> 
> 
> What is Pandora? I was leaning towards a Panasonic BD-35 or BD-55 but with the Netflix service being on the Samsung 2500 I may go that route. I originally thought the Netflix service was only on the Samsung 2550.
> 
> One thing I heard bad about the Samsung players in the past is that compared to Sony or Panasonic they have more problems with Blu-Ray playback and compatibility. Is that still the case?
> 
> What are the differences between the Samsung 2500 and 2550?




I've actually never had a problem with my 1400 player. There were some audio dropouts on LFODH but a FW fixed that pretty quickly.


----------



## markwco

What are load times for the Samsung 2500? I know most of these load slower than the PS3 which I also have but how does it compare to the load times for players such as the Sony 550 or the Panasonic BD-35/BD-55?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markwco* /forum/post/15124905
> 
> 
> What are load times for the Samsung 2500? I know most of these load slower than the PS3 which I also have but how does it compare to the load times for players such as the Sony 550 or the Panasonic BD-35/BD-55?




I'm not sure either. PS3 is the fastest, but others are probably comparable (my guess)


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johns560* /forum/post/15124857
> 
> 
> will the bdp-550 decode and transmit the DD and DTS-HD sound quality through the digital optical port to my TXDS-595?



No, it won't. The lossless formats cannot be sent over optical. If your receiver has multichannel analog inputs, you can get lossless by having the player do the decoding and digital-to-analog conversion.


Optical is limited to the older DD 5.1 and DTS formats. If you are going to use optical instead of analog, then save some money and get the S350 instead. You'll get the same audio with either player over optical.


----------



## billat3800ft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markwco* /forum/post/15124674
> 
> 
> What is Pandora? I was leaning towards a Panasonic BD-35 or BD-55 but with the Netflix service being on the Samsung 2500 I may go that route. I originally thought the Netflix service was only on the Samsung 2550.
> 
> One thing I heard bad about the Samsung players in the past is that compared to Sony or Panasonic they have more problems with Blu-Ray playback and compatibility. Is that still the case?
> 
> What are the differences between the Samsung 2500 and 2550?



after reading some of the recommendations on this thread about the samsung 2500 and 2550 and the blue-ray quality was as good or better than a PS3 and the upconversion of dvd's were superior to the PS3, I'm going to take a look at the Samsung. Does the Samsung have ethernet for updates, if not how are the updates done ? Thanks Bill


----------



## johns560




BIslander said:


> No, it won't. The lossless formats cannot be sent over optical. If your receiver has multichannel analog inputs, you can get lossless by having the player do the decoding and digital-to-analog conversion.
> 
> 
> I have multichannel inputs on my AV Receiver (front, center, surround). Would that be what I connect to the BDP-550 in order to receive the "decoded" signal and thereby provide the HD DTS and HD DD sound? If so, is the sound quality as good as it would be if it were transmitted over HDMI?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johns560* /forum/post/15125255
> 
> 
> I have multichannel inputs on my AV Receiver (front, center, surround). Would that be what I connect to the BDP-550 in order to receive the "decoded" signal and thereby provide the HD DTS and HD DD sound?



Look on the back of your AVR for a set of six inputs in a group. They'll be labelled something like MultiChannel and there will be one for each speaker - L,R,C,SW,SL,SR. You run one analog audio cable from each speaker output on the player to the matching input on the player.



> Quote:
> If so, is the sound quality as good as it would be if it were transmitted over HDMI?



Yes. All digital audio has to be converted to analog at some point to drive the speakers. Analog is what we actually hear. You are merely doing the digital to analog conversion a little earlier, in the player instead of the receiver.


It takes a bit of work to set up analog audio. But, it's the only way to get lossless audio with your receiver.


----------



## x-cimo

So... I guess I`m the guy who need help choosing a Blu-ray player.. Basically here is my setup:


Receiver: H/K AVR 354 (in 5.1 mode) support hdmi 1.3a

TV: Samsung LN55A950 - i guess it also does 1.3a


I was going toward a PS3 cause it play games too, but is there any reason not go to with a PS3 with my setup?


My use would be Blu-ray, Games, Standard DVD.


What about:

Video quality

Upscaling (I think my AVR can also do upscaling)

Audio quality


On a side question, should I keep playing DVD in my progressive-scan dvd player instead of the blu-ray player I`m gonna buy?.


Thanks a lot!!


----------



## markwco

I believe the Samsung has ethernet. I wish there were blu-ray players with Wi-Fi but I don't think there are any at this time except for the PS3 of course.


----------



## Josuah

The Samsung BD-P2500 and BD-P2550 use Ethernet for their firmware updates if you access it through the menu but you can also do it via a USB stick (and burned CD I think).


It is a bit slower than the PS3, and I have seen it have a couple of issues with discs that the PS3 didn't. Probably something that will get fixed in a future firmware update.


Pandora is a free online radio service but it lets you create stations from the type of music you like. They try to play songs in your created station that are similar to the ones you ask to be put on the station and that you thumbs up. It will not play specific songs on demand.


----------



## nick2010

After some research I found that for my setup the Panasonic DMP-BD35 and PS3 looked like the best options. However, the PS3 is more likely to last longer with firmware updates and also has a lot of other features, so that seems like it is potentially a better choice. The only thing I can think of that would make the PS3 worse than a BD35 would be the fan noise. How loud does it get, and is there any reason not to get a PS3 over a DMP-BD35? (I don't need to bitstream and I don't mind getting an IR adapter.)


----------



## DrewB




> Quote:
> You don't need a new receiver if you have 5.1 analog inputs on your current one and you get a player that decodes True-HD and DTS-MA inside of the player and then outputs them analog. There's no further "decoding" or "outputting" going on in your receiver, it simply gets switched to the analog inputs and should produce exactly what is coming into them as analog audio.
> 
> 
> The primary advantage for you of getting a new AVR that can handle HDMI, etc, is for the ability to switch additional HDMI inputs, ability to use a less expensive BD player, etc.



Cool. Just checked and my old Pioneer 1014 has 'multi-channel in' and my even older Sony DB930 has '5.1 analog in'. So I won't be doing any receiver upgrades for a while! Anyone know howMCACC would work if the blu-ray plaer's doing the processing?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nick2010* /forum/post/15126384
> 
> 
> After some research I found that for my setup the Panasonic DMP-BD35 and PS3 looked like the best options. However, the PS3 is more likely to last longer with firmware updates and also has a lot of other features, so that seems like it is potentially a better choice. The only thing I can think of that would make the PS3 worse than a BD35 would be the fan noise. How loud does it get, and is there any reason not to get a PS3 over a DMP-BD35? (I don't need to bitstream and I don't mind getting an IR adapter.)



Personally I think it is a bit unrealistic for people to try and find one player to outlast them all. Yes, the PS3 will always get updates and eventually some standalones will stop being supported. However, there will always be something better, faster and less expensive around the corner. Just get the player with the best features you want and don't get hung up on the one player for lifetime thing.


----------



## AVsponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Denophile* /forum/post/15117431
> 
> 
> any would be fine but the ps3 for the reason you stated. given your system id go with the pioneer. you can always do updates via cd burned via nero (or imgburn) over the internet...the sony and panny are fine units too--with the receuiver and hdmi you dont need to worry about analog outs anyway (or internal processing.
> 
> 
> You should check out the official help a guy pick a blu ray player thread though!



I am sorry to reveal my "Newby" status with such a simple question but...I've been reading through this thread soaking up and learning all I can from all of you extremely well informed individuals and then came across this post and said to my self







"...self, I thought I was on the official help a guy pick a blu ray player thread"


Did the thread split or jump?? Am I missing something?










Sorry to interupt the discussion withthis sot of administrative question but i am heavily engrossed in decising on multiple components and am looking for the clear direction I hoe the "new guy" thread will give me.


Thanks


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrewB* /forum/post/15127110
> 
> 
> Anyone know howMCACC would work if the blu-ray plaer's doing the processing?



It doesn't. The receiver's digital processing is ignored when using analog.


You need to do speaker setups, bass management, and distance adjustments in the player. Most players have a single fixed crossover in the 100Hz range. There is no EQ to help with room correction until you get to the higher priced units such as the Denon 3800BDCI. With analog, you will also need to boost the subwoofer in the receiver because it arrives 10-15db lower than the proper playback level.


There's no question that receivers have better setup tools than most BD players. But, the player tools are plenty good enough for most people.


----------



## x-cimo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *x-cimo* /forum/post/15126002
> 
> 
> So... I guess I`m the guy who need help choosing a Blu-ray player.. Basically here is my setup:
> 
> 
> Receiver: H/K AVR 354 (in 5.1 mode) support hdmi 1.3a
> 
> TV: Samsung LN55A950 - i guess it also does 1.3a
> 
> 
> I was going toward a PS3 cause it play games too, but is there any reason not go to with a PS3 with my setup?
> 
> 
> My use would be Blu-ray, Games, Standard DVD.
> 
> 
> What about:
> 
> Video quality
> 
> Upscaling (I think my AVR can also do upscaling)
> 
> Audio quality
> 
> 
> On a side question, should I keep playing DVD in my progressive-scan dvd player instead of the blu-ray player I`m gonna buy?.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!!



Anyone??


----------



## Pugnax555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVsponge* /forum/post/15127712
> 
> 
> I am sorry to reveal my "Newby" status with such a simple question but...I've been reading through this thread soaking up and learning all I can from all of you extremely well informed individuals and then came across this post and said to my self
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...self, I thought I was on the official help a guy pick a blu ray player thread"
> 
> 
> Did the thread split or jump?? Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to interupt the discussion withthis sot of administrative question but i am heavily engrossed in decising on multiple components and am looking for the clear direction I hoe the "new guy" thread will give me.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Not to worry. It looks like that post (and the response to it) was started as its own thread, but then a moderator merged it into this one. That happens around here sometimes. You're in the right thread.


----------



## bloomcounty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josuah* /forum/post/15118551
> 
> 
> The PS3 isn't bad, but I don't think it's as good as the HQV Reon-VX. What I've read elsewhere seems to support this. $2000 players don't always have good video filters so that comparison is flawed IMO.
> 
> 
> My choice was the Samsung BD-P2550 (or BD-P2500) because it includes the Reon-VX. It's actually cheaper than a PS3. I don't know if it plays back Xvid or DivX though.
> 
> 
> The only other good option I'm aware of is the Denon which includes a Realta but that's $1500 MSRP.



Thanks for the post. Man, I wish there was a way to see SD dvd PQ on both the PS3 and the Samsung 2550 to compare. (Ideally on a 50PZ800U!







)


Do you own both players? If so, any way to post image captures or pictures of the same thing played on each on whatever display you have?


Is there anybody on here who has both that could post this? Is that even possible?


Does anybody know if the 2550 plays XviD/DivX .avi files?


Thanks!


----------



## DrewB




> Quote:
> You need to do speaker setups, bass management, and distance adjustments in the player. Most players have a single fixed crossover in the 100Hz range. There is no EQ to help with room correction until you get to the higher priced units such as the Denon 3800BDCI. With analog, you will also need to boost the subwoofer in the receiver because it arrives 10-15db lower than the proper playback level.



Geez, that stinks...lowest crossover at 100hz would not be worth it for me. Thanks for the info, I will need to ask these detailed questions when looking at BD55 and S550!


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrewB* /forum/post/15128593
> 
> 
> Geez, that stinks...lowest crossover at 100hz would not be worth it for me. Thanks for the info, I will need to ask these detailed questions when looking at BD55 and S550!



The BD55 has a 100Hz crossover. Sony hasn't said what crossover the S550 uses. But, 100Hz-120Hz seems likely.


----------



## kezug

Ok, I need help to pick a player. This is what I have currently

Sony STR-DE985 - Can do DTS and Dolby Digital 5.1 plus PLII

Toshiba A2 - HDDVD player

Panny AX200u Projector 720p


I would like something that couples well with the Sony STR-DE985. My player most likely can not handle any audio format such as True HD so I really dont need a player that can output this format.


What player will be the same or better than my Tosh A2 for the least cost and supports good audio output upto DTS and DD 5.1?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## DrewB




> Quote:
> The BD55 has a 100Hz crossover. Sony hasn't said what crossover the S550 uses. But, 100Hz-120Hz seems likely.



The lowest crossover on DB930 is at 100hz...it's been so long since I've looked at this stuff but I believe I can bypass it and use the crossover on the subwoofer...only problem is all the other speakers will be at 100hz or higher. I think!


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrewB* /forum/post/15128891
> 
> 
> The lowest crossover on DB930 is at 100hz...it's been so long since I've looked at this stuff but I believe I can bypass it and use the crossover on the subwoofer...only problem is all the other speakers will be at 100hz or higher. I think!



Unless you run your main speakers through the sub, I think that will create a hole between 100hz and the lower crossover you set on the sub. Bass below 100Hz will be rerouted to the sub, which will only output the frequencies lower than its crossover.


----------



## rhett7660

So is there a current spreadsheet/list of Blu-ray players that one can look at that has the ins and outs of the player?


I am looking to make the jump now and I need something for the christmas list.


Thanks


EDIT... I found it..... disregard.... move along


----------



## wharfrat

Cannot find a comparison of SAM BD-P2500 & 2550 by searching this thread or via Google.

Can someone help me out please?

Thx


----------



## bloomcounty

_(Sorry if some of this is repeat request in a way, but I'm really trying to consolidate information, if that makes sense and get a direct comparison -- thanks!)_


1. I'd love to get ratings on these players when it comes to SD dvd PQ:


(Scale of 1 to 10)


PS3:

Samsung 2550:

Panasonic BD35/55:

Oppo 983:

Oppo 981:


(And if anyone can provide screen captures or images or something of any/all of the above displaying the same SD dvd, that would be awesome!)


2. Please also rate the first three above in regards to bluray PQ.


3. I have a Toshiba SD-7990 SD dvd player ( specs , which says it does 480p, 720p, 1080i, and 1080p HDMI upscaling -- and also says it has the DCDi by Faroudja -- I don't know if that's just for deinterlacing or if that's actually the chipset?).


How will this rate in comparison to upscaling SD dvd to the players listed above? The Oppo 981's deinterlacing is listed as being done by the DCDi by Faroudja (but I don't know if the Toshiba actually has the Faroudja chipset).


Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## vikings001

Ladies/Gentlemen:


Im just finishing off my home theater, and am looking for a Blu-Ray player that provides great audio playback as well. Ive listed my theater specs below. Any thoughts would be great.


Pioneer Elite Pro 151

JVC RS-20 (coming soon i hope)

Da-Lite 69x123 (141")

Denon AVR-5308CI

Sonus Faber Cremona M LCR

Bay Audio 965 Series Rear and Side Speakers.

M&K MK150 THX sub


Not sure if spending $$ on the Denon Blu Ray is really needed if a different brand and price point will provide similiar results. Im using a Universal Remote system, and the rack is hidden, so looks are not an issue.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## dshmel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr. MarioMan* /forum/post/15030881
> 
> 
> Does the Panny 35 force 24p (As far as I know the DMP-BD30 can't force 24p) ?



No it does not. I have an Optoma HD80 and had to go with the Sony for that reason


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vikings001* /forum/post/15133848
> 
> 
> Ladies/Gentlemen:
> 
> 
> Im just finishing off my home theater, and am looking for a Blu-Ray player that provides great audio playback as well. Ive listed my theater specs below. Any thoughts would be great.
> 
> 
> Pioneer Elite Pro 151
> 
> JVC RS-20 (coming soon i hope)
> 
> Da-Lite 69x123 (141")
> 
> Denon AVR-5308CI
> 
> Sonus Faber Cremona M LCR
> 
> Bay Audio 965 Series Rear and Side Speakers.
> 
> M&K MK150 THX sub
> 
> 
> Not sure if spending $$ on the Denon Blu Ray is really needed if a different brand and price point will provide similiar results. Im using a Universal Remote system, and the rack is hidden, so looks are not an issue.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



dude if you hav ethe 5308 there is no need for the 3800--the 2500 "transport" was designed for just your scenario. you have all the audio and video processing stuff you need in the 5308.


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/15128677
> 
> 
> Ok, I need help to pick a player. This is what I have currently
> 
> Sony STR-DE985 - Can do DTS and Dolby Digital 5.1 plus PLII
> 
> Toshiba A2 - HDDVD player
> 
> Panny AX200u Projector 720p
> 
> 
> I would like something that couples well with the Sony STR-DE985. My player most likely can not handle any audio format such as True HD so I really dont need a player that can output this format.
> 
> 
> What player will be the same or better than my Tosh A2 for the least cost and supports good audio output upto DTS and DD 5.1?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



if you have analog ins on your sony then you can take advantage of the new formats via the sony 550 or any of the better pioneer players. if it doesnt then a panny 35 or sony 350 or ps3 would all do the trick...


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *x-cimo* /forum/post/15126002
> 
> 
> So... I guess I`m the guy who need help choosing a Blu-ray player.. Basically here is my setup:
> 
> 
> Receiver: H/K AVR 354 (in 5.1 mode) support hdmi 1.3a
> 
> TV: Samsung LN55A950 - i guess it also does 1.3a
> 
> 
> I was going toward a PS3 cause it play games too, but is there any reason not go to with a PS3 with my setup?
> 
> 
> My use would be Blu-ray, Games, Standard DVD.
> 
> 
> What about:
> 
> Video quality
> 
> Upscaling (I think my AVR can also do upscaling)
> 
> Audio quality
> 
> 
> On a side question, should I keep playing DVD in my progressive-scan dvd player instead of the blu-ray player I`m gonna buy?.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!!




nice avr--does do upscaling doesnt appear to do the new audio formats so you will need decoding in the player

thus the sony 550, pioneer models, denon 3800, would all be options and you may need to connect audio via analog if you care about truehd and dtsma hd. the ps3 has no analog out--i guess you may be able to do hdmi and get them via lpcm with that option though...


as for upscaling--depends on what you currently have--if you have a denon 5910 or 3930 then i would say keep using them but many of the newer players have very good upscaling making what you have potentially obsolete...


----------



## Lee Weber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dshmel* /forum/post/15134028
> 
> 
> Quote:Originally Posted by Mr. MarioMan
> 
> Does the Panny 35 force 24p (As far as I know the DMP-BD30 can't force 24p) ?
> 
> 
> No it does not. I have an Optoma HD80 and had to go with the Sony for that reasonNo it does not. I have an Optoma HD80 and had to go with the Sony for that reason




What does "force 42p"mean? what am I losing out on since the player does not?


----------



## Lee Weber

Do any (specifically the bd-1500 or bd30) have an aspect ratio control on the fly? I am asking acuse my tv wont strech 720/1080 stuff and it I am upconverting sd thats 4:3 I would like to full the display.


Also if you had these 2 and were to sell 1 which would you keep? Is there realy much difference PQwise between the 2?


----------



## Josuah

I have performed a visual comparison of SD DVD playback on the Samsung BD-P2550, OPPO OPDV971H, and Sony PlayStation 3.


Reference material is the DVE Audio/Visual Evaluation chapter. BD-P2550 and OPDV971H had all noise reduction turned off.


All units set to output 720p. BD-P2550 hooked up via HDMI/DVI to a Hitachi PJTX100. Sony PlayStation 3 hooked up via HDMI->DVI to a Panasonic PT50LC13. Both displays have been calibrated to some degree.


The following lists out comparison points I was able to extract, along with scenes where this is visible in parenthesis.
Small detail image stability best on BD-P2550 and PS3, slightly worse on OPDV971H (3D plants).
Visible blockiness and messed edges on PS3, clear picture on BD-P2550 and OPDV971H (3D plants + underwater plants + people in Times Square).
Compression ringing almost non-existent on PS3, noticeably reduced on OPDV971H, evident on BD-P2550 (helicopter rising, chains at sunset).
Solid color block edging visible on BD-P2550, reduced on OPDV971H, and further reduced on PS3 (color check board squares, JKP red-green-blue closing).
Disturbing close-parallel diagonals rendering while panning on PS3, did not notice on BD-P2550 or OPDV971H (one of the last buildings in city highrises).
Significant image noise on PS3 as compared to both BD-P2550 and OPDV971H (skies, buildings, everywhere).


While there appear to be some trade-offs on each platform, I have to say that for me the significant blockiness and edge problems visible on the 3D rendered scenes and people, plus the constant image noise, makes the PS3 undesirable.


I would be happy with either the BD-P2550 or the OPDV971H, although I suspect the better ringing reduction in the OPDV971H may be due to a smoothing filter that results in a slight loss of detail and luminosity differences which is too bad. The PS3 does not appear to suffer from this loss of detail or luminosity differences despite having the best ringing reduction.


I previously had an LG BD300 also attached to the PT50LC13 outputting 720p. The poor quality of its DVD upscaling was immediately obvious to me and I would not recommend it for DVD playback. I also thought it had slightly more noise on Blu-Ray playback than the BD-P2550.


I have also performed some analog audio comparisons between the BD-P2550 and BD300. Both players had dynamic compression/volume off. The BD-P2550 analog audio is quite good; it uses an ESSTech 8-channel chip but I could not find the matching part number at ESSTech. The BD300 analog audio is quite bad with obvious distortion and I believe non-flat frequency response. For purposes of comparison, I prefer both my Emotiva DMC-1 and DAC over the BD-P2550 analog audio output, and prefer my DAC over the DMC-1.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josuah* /forum/post/15134675
> 
> 
> I have performed a visual comparison of SD DVD playback on the Samsung BD-P2550, OPPO OPDV971H, and Sony PlayStation 3.
> 
> 
> Reference material is the DVE Audio/Visual Evaluation chapter. BD-P2550 and OPDV971H had all noise reduction turned off.
> 
> 
> All units set to output 720p. BD-P2550 hooked up via HDMI/DVI to a Hitachi PJTX100. Sony PlayStation 3 hooked up via HDMI->DVI to a Panasonic PT50LC13. Both displays have been calibrated to some degree.
> 
> 
> 
> The following lists out comparison points I was able to extract, along with scenes where this is visible in parenthesis.
> Small detail image stability best on BD-P2550 and PS3, slightly worse on OPDV971H (3D plants).
> Visible blockiness and messed edges on PS3, clear picture on BD-P2550 and OPDV971H (3D plants + underwater plants + people in Times Square).
> Compression ringing almost non-existent on PS3, noticeably reduced on OPDV971H, evident on BD-P2550 (helicopter rising, chains at sunset).
> Solid color block edging visible on BD-P2550, reduced on OPDV971H, and further reduced on PS3 (color check board squares, JKP red-green-blue closing).
> Disturbing close-parallel diagonals rendering while panning on PS3, did not notice on BD-P2550 or OPDV971H (one of the last buildings in city highrises).
> Significant image noise on PS3 as compared to both BD-P2550 and OPDV971H (skies, buildings, everywhere).
> 
> While there appear to be some trade-offs on each platform, I have to say that for me the significant blockiness and edge problems visible on the 3D rendered scenes and people, plus the constant image noise, makes the PS3 undesirable.
> 
> 
> I would be happy with either the BD-P2550 or the OPDV971H, although I suspect the better ringing reduction in the OPDV971H may be due to a smoothing filter that results in a slight loss of detail and luminosity differences which is too bad. The PS3 does not appear to suffer from this loss of detail or luminosity differences despite having the best ringing reduction.



Thanks.

Mike


----------



## mikeren1

Any1 know the cheapest blue ray player that will bitstream hd and ma as well as dolby?? Have the onkyo 705...I want the reciever to decode...Thx in advance.


----------



## flyinrazrback

I currently have a Panasonic 50" plasma tv, and an older Kenwood receiver. What is the best blu ray player out there that still has optical out cables? My kenwood receiver sounds great, and really do not want to replace it unless necessary. Does the sound out of the new blu ray players sound better with HDMI vs the optical out? I am currently running an obsolete Toshiba HD Dvd player, optical out and sound is awesome. Looking for a great upconverting Blu Ray player that still has optical out. Thanks for any help. The one I was looking at was the Pannasonic BD55K, but open to any other suggestions. Also, if the HDMI sound output is much better than the optical, I may just buy a new receiver that does HDMI.


----------



## farnlc

What model Kenwood do you have? Does it have 6 channel analog in? If so, you would be better off looking for a blu-ray player with internal surround processing and 6 channel analog outs.


You won't be able to take advantage of uncompressed sound through optical.


----------



## Foxbat121

I believe all the new BD players can bitstream all codecs. Unless you buy a BD player that was introduced last year, you don't need worry about its ability to bitstream.


----------



## flyinrazrback

I have a Kenwood VR-6070, here is a description

http://www.amazon.com/Kenwood-VR-607.../dp/B00006E21T


----------



## vikings001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vikings001* /forum/post/15133848
> 
> 
> Ladies/Gentlemen:
> 
> 
> Im just finishing off my home theater, and am looking for a Blu-Ray player that provides great audio playback as well. Ive listed my theater specs below. Any thoughts would be great.
> 
> 
> Pioneer Elite Pro 151
> 
> JVC RS-20 (coming soon i hope)
> 
> Da-Lite 69x123 (141")
> 
> Denon AVR-5308CI
> 
> Sonus Faber Cremona M LCR
> 
> Bay Audio 965 Series Rear and Side Speakers.
> 
> M&K MK150 THX sub
> 
> 
> Not sure if spending $$ on the Denon Blu Ray is really needed if a different brand and price point will provide similiar results. Im using a Universal Remote system, and the rack is hidden, so looks are not an issue.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Denophile* /forum/post/15134091
> 
> 
> dude if you hav ethe 5308 there is no need for the 3800--the 2500 "transport" was designed for just your scenario. you have all the audio and video processing stuff you need in the 5308.




Is there any reason to stay with Denon, rather than a samsung, sony or panny unit? The netflix/pandora options sound interesting. Is there a compelling reason if i do stay with denon to get the 2500 rather than the 1800BD?


Thanks.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyinrazrback* /forum/post/15135856
> 
> 
> I currently have a Panasonic 50" plasma tv, and an older Kenwood receiver. What is the best blu ray player out there that still has optical out cables? My kenwood receiver sounds great, and really do not want to replace it unless necessary. Does the sound out of the new blu ray players sound better with HDMI vs the optical out? I am currently running an obsolete Toshiba HD Dvd player, optical out and sound is awesome. Looking for a great upconverting Blu Ray player that still has optical out. Thanks for any help. The one I was looking at was the Pannasonic BD55K, but open to any other suggestions.



They all have optical ouputs.


As with HD DVD, the bitrates on DD and DTS are higher on Blu-ray than DVD and sound very good as a result. So, you can wire up Blu-ray the same as your HD DVD player.


Or, if your Kenwood has multichannel analog inputs, you can step up to lossless audio. The BD55 will do the decoding, the digital to analog conversion, and send the analog audio over six separate cables to your receiver.


If you don't use the analog connections, you should probably get the BD35 instead. It's the same player as the BD55 except for the analog outputs and DivX support.


----------



## farnlc

Ok so from what I see you do have 6 channel analog inputs, so I would recommend buying a blu-ray player with 6 channel analog outputs. I believe the Panasonic 55 model and the Sony BD-550 would both fit your needs.


There are many threads that detail the advantage of Lossy formats like Dolby Digital or DTS vs. Lossless formats like Dolby TrueHD and DTS Master Audio.


----------



## JCraven

looks like it has 5.1 analog.


Panasonic DMP-BD30

has analog out

Sharp - AQUOS BD-HP20U

looks to have analog out also


----------



## flyinrazrback

Thanks for the replies. It looks like it might just be in my best interest to get a new receiver while I am at it. I have tried to sift through all the threads, is there a consensous of which player upconverts the best? It looks like the panny 35/55, the samsung 2500/2550, and the sony 350/550 do a very good job. Any of these above better than the other?


----------



## AEW

Whew! Hard to keep up with all the posts, but I think with my system, Yammie 1400, 50" RPLCD and 5.1 speakers I need to go with either the Sony 550 or panny 55, and I've decided on the Panny.


Only question I have left is, will the Panny's PQ for standard DVD's be close to say the OPPO's?

Or is there enough difference I maybe should wait for the OPPO BD player?

As it stand unless BD discs come down a lot in price, I can see maybe 10% of our viewing will be BD.


Thanks for a lot of information, its helped me decide on which way to go, and confused the heck outta me at times too....










Al


----------



## farnlc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyinrazrback* /forum/post/15136411
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies. It looks like it might just be in my best interest to get a new receiver while I am at it. I have tried to sift through all the threads, is there a consensous of which player upconverts the best? It looks like the panny 35/55, the samsung 2500/2550, and the sony 350/550 do a very good job. Any of these above better than the other?



Unless you have another source that you can use HDMI lossless audio, I don't see any reason to upgrade your receiver, especially if you're looking at the Panny 55/Sony 550 level anyways.


Take it from a guy who spent $500 on the Onkyo 606 the week it came out and now sees it for $300....if you're buying a new receiver only to get lossless audio (Which you can get with what you have) , you'l be better off waiting until something truly unique is released.


----------



## flyinrazrback

Ok thanks for the clarification. I really like how my system sounds now, and guess I will decide from the Panny 55 or Sony 550, but what I have read so far its a toss up between the two.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AEW* /forum/post/15136876
> 
> 
> Whew! Hard to keep up with all the posts, but I think with my system, Yammie 1400, 50" RPLCD and 5.1 speakers I need to go with either the Sony 550 or panny 55, and I've decided on the Panny.
> 
> 
> Only question I have left is, will the Panny's PQ for standard DVD's be close to say the OPPO's?
> 
> Or is there enough difference I maybe should wait for the OPPO BD player?
> 
> As it stand unless BD discs come down a lot in price, I can see maybe 10% of our viewing will be BD.
> 
> 
> Thanks for a lot of information, its helped me decide on which way to go, and confused the heck outta me at times too....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al



The OPPO doesn't have a ship date yet, so until it's in peoples hands the quality/performance is pure speculation.


----------



## Lattimer1

I have an:

Onkyo AVR TX-SR803

Pioneer Elite Plasma PRO-110FD

Samsung Upconvert SD DVD player model? but it doesn't matter


1. I am trying to figure out which Blue-Ray will give me all the lastest codecs (I guess Tru-HD, DTS-HD MA and etc). I see all the charts, and especially all the other info is somewhat contradicting. YES

2. I also want to get "True" "discrete" 7.1 channels ( I know that there is not many movies formatted in this).


3. Please help as I am confused if I will get 7.1 because of my AVR and not having the built-in decoders in the AVR. little confused about bitstreaming and wonder if for example the the sony S350 (bitstreams DTS-HD MA)would work or do I need to go with the Pany 55 or the Sony 550 just trying to save some dollars for my next present to myself, but still want 7.1 discrete.


4. Thanks ahead of time for all you that help me as I need to find this out ASAP or I don't get Blu-Ray from the wife


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lattimer1* /forum/post/15137365
> 
> 
> 3. Please help as I am confused if I will get 7.1 because of my AVR and not having the built-in decoders in the AVR. little confused about bitstreaming and wonder if for example the the sony S350 (bitstreams DTS-HD MA)would work or do I need to go with the Pany 55 or the Sony 550 just trying to save some dollars for my next present to myself, but still want 7.1 discrete.



You have an older receiver without HDMI. That means you need a player that decodes all formats itself and has 7.1 analog outputs. The player will do the decoding, the digital-analog conversion, and send eight channels of analog audio to your receiver. The AVR will merely amplify the analog audio and send it to your speakers.


The Panasonic BD55 and Sony S550 are the only reasonably priced players that meet your needs. The Pioneer 51FD also meets your specs, except for dts-MA decoding, which is due with a firmware update fairly soon. The Denon 3800BDCI and Marantz BP-8002 are the other choices, but cost $2,000.


----------



## markwco

I have a receiver that doesn't have HDMI so was leaning more towards the Panasonic BD55 than BD35. Yet now becuase of the Netflix service being on the Samsung 2500 I may go that route instead. Would that work okay without the HDMI on the receiver?

Maybe I'm confused about the difference with the audio. Is there a big difference in quality for example if I went with a BD55 than BD35. I really like the Panasonic and hope they add Netflix. Has anyone heard if there's a chance of that?


----------



## flyinrazrback

Another quick question, if I use the optical out on the Panny 55 or Sony 550, will the optical run all the audio options of the blu ray disks like Tru-HD and DTS-HD?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markwco* /forum/post/15137584
> 
> 
> I have a receiver that doesn't have HDMI so was leaning more towards the Panasonic BD55 than BD35.
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm confused about the difference with the audio. Is there a big difference in quality for example if I went with a BD55 than BD35.



With your receiver, the BD35 is not a good option if you want lossless. You need a player with analog outputs to get TrueHD, dts-MA, and uncompressed PCM tracks. With the BD35, you will be limited to the legacy DD and DTS versions. The legacy tracks are encoded at higher bitrates on Blu-ray than on DVD and sound quite good. Some say they are just as good as lossless.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyinrazrback* /forum/post/15137587
> 
> 
> Another quick question, if I use the optical out on the Panny 55 or Sony 550, will the optical run all the audio options of the blu ray disks like Tru-HD and DTS-HD?



No. Optical can't be used for the new formats. You'll only get the legacy versions of DD and DTS. If you are going to use optical, then the BD35 and S350 will have the same audio as their more expensive cousins.


----------



## holyhd

I am really confused on which player to pull the trigger on - Panasonic 35k or Sony s350. I found a good deal on s350 for $193 in a local store. Amazon has 35k for $236. BAsed on many reviews, I still wish to go for Panasonic.


Is the picture quality on 35k noticeably great that s350. Is there any major difference between those players.


----------



## afrogt

Apparently you haven't seen the deal on the Panny 35K for $149.99 for Sears? I picked one up this morning.


----------



## B_S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/15137970
> 
> 
> Apparently you haven't seen the deal on the Panny 35K for $149.99 for Sears? I picked one up this morning.



This isn't on thier website is it? If it is I must be retarded since I can't find it.










How long is this sale on for?


Thanks.


EDIT: Damn, looks like they're alreayd sold out. Hopefully they get some more in stock soon and hopefully it stays at this price point.


----------



## afrogt

They deleted it from the website overnight. It was still there when I went to bed after midnight west coast time.


----------



## Lattimer1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15137462
> 
> 
> You have an older receiver without HDMI. That means you need a player that decodes all formats itself and has 7.1 analog outputs. The player will do the decoding, the digital-analog conversion, and send eight channels of analog audio to your receiver. The AVR will merely amplify the analog audio and send it to your speakers.
> 
> 
> The Panasonic BD55 and Sony S550 are the only reasonably priced players that meet your needs. The Pioneer 51FD also meets your specs, except for dts-MA decoding, which is due with a firmware update fairly soon. The Denon 3800BDCI and Marantz BP-8002 are the other choices, but cost $2,000.



Hey BIslander I do have HDMI on the TX-SR803 receiver so does that change things and should I just stay with the higher model ones anyways because they are better. Thanks


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lattimer1* /forum/post/15138737
> 
> 
> Hey BIslander I do have HDMI on the TX-SR803 receiver so does that change things and should I just stay with the higher model ones anyways because they are better.



My bad, although the Onkyo 803 manual says its HDMI input supports 5.1, not 7.1 But, I've heard that other Onkyos with the same language found on p30 of the manual actually do process 7.1. You may need to check with Onkyo or pose the question in the Receiver and Amps forum


If your AVR is good for 7.1 over HDMI, then a player like a Panasonic BD35 is all you need. It decodes all formats for output over HDMI. The BD35 is the same machine as the BD55, except for analog outs and DivX support. The Sony S350 does not do dts-MA decoding.


----------



## Lattimer1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15139057
> 
> 
> My bad, although the Onkyo 803 manual says its HDMI input supports 5.1, not 7.1 But, I've heard that other Onkyos with the same language found on p30 of the manual actually do process 7.1. You may need to check with Onkyo or pose the question in the Receiver and Amps forum
> 
> 
> If your AVR is good for 7.1 over HDMI, then a player like a Panasonic BD35 is all you need. It decodes all formats for output over HDMI. The BD35 is the same machine as the BD55, except for analog outs and DivX support. The Sony S350 does not do dts-MA decoding.



That is interesting because they market and advertise this as a 7.1 receiver and maybe even have it on the box as 7.1 if I can recall correctly. Do you think the Panny 35 would be as good as the sony 550 in your opinion as you seem to know since you are all over AVS forums







. Any one better with quality or what not??


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lattimer1* /forum/post/15139147
> 
> 
> That is interesting because they market and advertise this as a 7.1 receiver and maybe even have it on the box as 7.1 if I can recall correctly. Do you think the Panny 35 would be as good as the sony 550 in your opinion as you seem to know since you are all over AVS forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Any one better with quality or what not??



If you don't need on-board decoding there is no sense in purchasing the 550. 2cents


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lattimer1* /forum/post/15139147
> 
> 
> That is interesting because they market and advertise this as a 7.1 receiver and maybe even have it on the box as 7.1 if I can recall correctly.



Sounds like you are good, then.



> Quote:
> Do you think the Panny 35 would be as good as the sony 550?



I have a Panasonic BD55. So, yes. But, I made that decison based on features that are important to me, including the ability to get lossless with Secondary Audio set to On all of the time. You may have other needs. The PS3 is another player that decodes all formats for 7.1 output over HDMI.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15139520
> 
> 
> If you don't need on-board decoding there is no sense in purchasing the 550. 2cents



He needs on board decoding, but not analog outputs.


----------



## AEW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15137359
> 
> 
> The OPPO doesn't have a ship date yet, so until it's in peoples hands the quality/performance is pure speculation.




OK, lets try this, how close is the Panny 55 standard playback PQ to say a OPPO exsiting DVD player?

981 or 983 maybe.


I'm assuming (maybe incorrectly) that the BD OPPO will play SD DVD's as well as the older models and just trying to compare to the 55.


tia


Al


----------



## caheaton

Hello, I'm still searching for my blu ray player and have a few questions for the group. First, I'm leaning towards the Sony 550 or the Panasonic 55, but I also find the Samsung 2500 intriguing due to the HQV chipset. (I'm willing to take a gamble on the availability of future firmware updates for future movies...they do seem to eventually get around to it, and appear to have gotten better as their models have matured.) For background information, my equipment is as follows:


--Samsung 720p DLP television (HLS5086W)

--Yamaha HTR-5730 receiver (an older DD & DTS receiver, but it does offer analog inputs and was (is?) considered a pretty decent inexpensive receiver)

--Smallish Yamaha speakers that give pretty good sound, but not optimally located in the viewing room due to size and furniture layout contstraints (rear surround speakers are located directly behind and above the sofa, center channel above TV, front left and right about 4 feet from center speaker).


I would like to hook my equipment up using the analog inputs into my receiver and HDMI into my television. However, in the short term I may connect the player to the receiver using the legacy connectors (coaxial preferred as it's what I have available but toslink okay...I would need to get a converter for the optical to coaxial or disconnect a piece of equipment already connected). I would also likely use the component video cables for the short term. Later I would like to tear the system apart and hook it all up optimally, but might wait until I get a new receiver (likely a couple years in the future).


So, here are my questions.

First, is the HQV processor superior to the other options out there at downscalling 1080p blu rays to 720p, or are the other players listed above up to the task? (I understand that it's superior at uprezzing.)


Second, will I notice a significant difference in picture quality between analog and digital video connections given that the signal has already been downrezzed to 720p?


Next, given my speaker arrangement, would I notice much improvement using lossless audio versus DD or DTS? Perhaps I would be better served to look for a player without the analog outputs?


Thanks for all your help guys....

(I'm probably overanalyzing this, but that's what I do. )









Craig


----------



## swirl54

Hello all I need advice on a Blu Ray player I need onboard decoding and 5.1 analog. I have heard that some players do not do a good job decoding the audio. I need a player that will sound great and have great picture thanx in advance for your help


----------



## Lattimer1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15139559
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are good, then.
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic BD55. So, yes. But, I made that decison based on features that are important to me, including the ability to get lossless with Secondary Audio set to On all of the time. You may have other needs. The PS3 is another player that decodes all formats for 7.1 output over HDMI.
> 
> 
> 
> He needs on board decoding, but not analog outputs.



1. Hey BIslander what it this talk about secondary audio can you explain that all or anyone else that can break down into simple terms.


2. Also anyone else thinking about the panasonic 55 or sony 550 and which one do you like and why?


----------



## vijayraman

I need help choosing between 2550 and BD55.


I have a 720p TV and a receiver with no HDMI input. So, internal decoding and analog outs are must.


Which has better picture and audio quality - 2550 or BD55?


Tx in advance


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lattimer1* /forum/post/15140739
> 
> 
> what it this talk about secondary audio can you explain that all or anyone else that can break down into simple terms.



Secondary audio is sound from Picture-in-Picture commentary and clicking sounds on disc menus. Those sounds are not part of the primary audio track, not part of the movie. The player has to decode the movie soundtrack and run it through a mixer to add the secondary audio. The mixed output gets sent to your receiver. In some circumstances and with some players, you have to turn off secondary audio in order to get the lossless primary audio. The Panasonic BD55 allows you to leave secondary audio turned on all of the time for lossless 5.1 output over analog. That's one of the factors that convinced me to buy the Panasonic instead of the Sony S550. With the Sony, you have turn secondary audio off in order to get lossless.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vijayraman* /forum/post/15140813
> 
> 
> I need help choosing between 2550 and BD55.
> 
> 
> I have a 720p TV and a receiver with no HDMI input. So, internal decoding and analog outs are must.
> 
> 
> Which has better picture and audio quality - 2550 or BD55?
> 
> 
> Tx in advance



Any reason you're ruling out the 550?


----------



## StrikeOne33

I'm looking into getting a blu-ray player, i have a Samsung HL-T5087S and an Onkyo HT-SR600. I want the best player I can get for my set-up that costs around $300. Is there a definite player for me, or does anyone know which players I should consider and for what reasons?


----------



## bloomcounty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josuah* /forum/post/15134675
> 
> 
> I have performed a visual comparison of SD DVD playback on the Samsung BD-P2550, OPPO OPDV971H, and Sony PlayStation 3.



Thanks! I am wondering now if I'm better off with the 2550 instead of the PS3... How does bluray playback compare between the two?


----------



## Lattimer1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15140972
> 
> 
> Secondary audio is sound from Picture-in-Picture commentary and clicking sounds on disc menus. Those sounds are not part of the primary audio track, not part of the movie. The player has to decode the movie soundtrack and run it through a mixer to add the secondary audio. The mixed output gets sent to your receiver. In some circumstances and with some players, you have to turn off secondary audio in order to get the lossless primary audio. The Panasonic BD55 allows you to leave secondary audio turned on all of the time for lossless 5.1 output over analog. That's one of the factors that convinced me to buy the Panasonic instead of the Sony S550. With the Sony, you have turn secondary audio off in order to get lossless.



Hey BIslander thanks for all your help with everything I wonder though if that is important enough to buy the Panny to get those sounds. I take it you then will not get those clicking sounds when in the menu?, if you go with the sony, that is if I understand you correctly, just double checking that is all. After this last note I will wait for your reply then probably make a decision thanks again BIslander and who all read and helped!!!


----------



## wharfrat

I'm trying to find a comparision between the Samsung BDp-2550 & 2500.

Can someone point me in the right direction please?


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StrikeOne33* /forum/post/15141446
> 
> 
> I'm looking into getting a blu-ray player, i have a Samsung HL-T5087S and an Onkyo HT-SR600. I want the best player I can get for my set-up that costs around $300. Is there a definite player for me, or does anyone know which players I should consider and for what reasons?



You're going to need a BD player with 5.1 analog outputs since you HT-SR600 doesn't have any HDMI inputs. You'll want a player that internally decodes the newer HD audio formats and passes them along thru 5.1 analog to your receiver.


Panasonic BD55 or Sony 550 would do the trick for sure. There are cheaper alternatives too. The Sharp HP21U was on sale for $179 and it has 5.1 analog outputs too. There is also a Memorex 2510 under $150 with 5.1 outputs but I don't nothing about the brand or who really makes it. There is a thread on it in the Blu Ray forum though.


----------



## vijayraman

From reviews, I understand 2550 and BD55 have better upscaling and audio than the

S550.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vijayraman* /forum/post/15142903
> 
> 
> From reviews, I understand 2550 and BD55 have better upscaling and audio than the
> 
> S550.



For upscaling of DVD it depends upon the scenario. There certain cases

where the 550 out performs the other two players...It just depends. As

for the audio, lossless is lossless.


I not saying get the 550 instead, but I think it would be foolish not to consider it.


----------



## vikings001

Originally Posted by vikings001

Ladies/Gentlemen:


Im just finishing off my home theater, and am looking for a Blu-Ray player that provides great audio playback as well. Ive listed my theater specs below. Any thoughts would be great.


Pioneer Elite Pro 151

JVC RS-20 (coming soon i hope)

Da-Lite 69x123 (141")

Denon AVR-5308CI

Sonus Faber Cremona M LCR

Bay Audio 965 Series Rear and Side Speakers.

M&K MK150 THX sub


Not sure if spending $$ on the Denon Blu Ray is really needed if a different brand and price point will provide similiar results. Im using a Universal Remote system, and the rack is hidden, so looks are not an issue.


Thanks in advance.


Quote:

Originally Posted by Denophile

dude if you hav ethe 5308 there is no need for the 3800--the 2500 "transport" was designed for just your scenario. you have all the audio and video processing stuff you need in the 5308.



Is there any reason to stay with Denon, rather than a samsung, sony or panny unit? The netflix/pandora options sound interesting. Is there a compelling reason if i do stay with denon to get the 2500 rather than the 1800BD?


Thanks.

_Thanks to Denophile for his comments, is there anyone else that'd like to take a crack at this please?_


----------



## Chrispmoto

I am also looking at buying a Blue Ray player. I have the NAD 785 Receiver. Sound quality ( especially, but not limited to CD's) is VERY important to me. I will spend what it takes to get an excellent player.

What is the best sounding player?


----------



## Indyjones

So I'm thinking of picking up a standalone BD player to save some wear and tear on the PS3. I haven't been staying in the loop on the BD players, as far as what the current players can do and what's coming up as far as new players, so hopefully you guys can get me back in the loop. If I were to get a new player, I'd be looking to spend $300-$400. So here's my questions...


1. Audio codecs - can any of the current players in my price range internally decode DD+, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD and DTS-HDMA and pass the signal via PCM through HDMI, ala the PS3? My current receiver has HDMI inputs, but can't decode the new codecs, so that's why the player able to decode is important.


2. SD-DVD upconversion - can any of the current players, again in my price range, upconvert SD-DVD's as good, or even near as good as the Toshiba XA2? I only have one HD-DVD left in my collection, but the main reason that's keeping me from unloading my XA2 right now is the upconversion quality. Even though BD has spoiled me, I still watch SD-DVD's on a regular basis, mainly the big titles that have yet to hit BD - SW, Indy, some Fincher films, some Speilberg films and some Trek Films.


----------



## harneloot

OK - I've read some of this thread before posting and have narrowed it down to the SONY BDP-S350.










I just have a few questions to confirm - any and all help and opinions are greatly appreciated (this wonderful forum helped me pick my Pioneer pro-110 last year!!!)


OK - so that's my TV - Pioneer Pro 110 1080p plasma TV.


My AV receiver is a Denon AVR 3805. Its a 7.1 receiver (though I only have 5.1 speakers!) and has the following decoding:


DTS 96/24 , DTS Neo:6 , DTS decoder , DTS-ES Matrix 6.1 , Dolby Pro Logic II , DTS-ES Discrete 6.1 , Dolby Pro Logic IIx , Dolby Digital Surround EX


IT HAS NO HDMI INPUT!!!!!!!!!!!!


My main question is this: can I run a coaxial audio out form the SONY S350 to my Deonon AVR3805 for audio AND run a HDMI from the SONY to the Pioneer TV for the picture? Will this work? Is this an OK solution to my non-HDMI receiver?


Other suggestions are welcome and appreciated.


Cheers!

-John Guild Fetridge


----------



## BIslander

The S550 (or Panasonic BD55) will be a better fit for your receiver if you are interested in the new, HD audio formats. I also have a Denon 3805. I use the six analog audio inputs on the Denon to get lossless audio from Blu-ray. But, that set-up requires a player with matching analog outputs. The S350 does not have them. The S550 and BD55 do.


But, yes, you can use coax or optical from the player to the receiver and HDMI from the player to the TV, if that's your preference.


----------



## Kalani

Advice needed:


I have 65" Mitsu RPTV (1080i over component) with a Sony DA1000ES receiver (no HDMI, but does have both optical and 5.1 analog inputs). Receiver is pushing a 6.1 Klipsch surround setup... I doubt I'll ever go to a 7.1 setup, because more speakers is just getting silly, IMO.


Frankly, I've always been happy with the sound I get from my toslink inputs, from my DVD player and my HD-DVD players. Will the difference be dramatic if I use the analog inputs instead from a soon-to-be-purchased BD player?


The units under consideration:


1) Sony S350: no analog out, but black friday sales at $180 can't be ignored


2) Memorex xxxx (whatever the model): analog out, but cheap in every way (stupid cheap on black friday). All my other components are Sony (except the hd-dvd of course), not that this is a huge deal.


Eventually, I will get a better player, but I really want something to start the ball rolling. Also eventually I will be getting a newer TV with HDMI (leaning towards the Sammy LED-based RPTVs), and still farther out, a new receiver (probably another Sony ES) that does HDMI switching. So those things are all going to happen, but probably a year out.


Does it make any sense to start the ball rolling with a cheaper unit? Eventually it will rotated to the lesser bedroom system, but I assume it will start life in the living room. I can't justify $300 at the moment, but for under $200, these units have a shot at spousal permission.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15143576
> 
> 
> The S550 (or Panasonic BD55) will be a better fit for your receiver if you are interested in the new, HD audio formats. I also have a Denon 3805. I use the six analog audio inputs on the Denon to get lossless audio from Blu-ray.



BIslander, I also have the 3805, plus a 3910 DVD Player which I connect via DenonLink to play SACD's and DVD-A's. When connecting any player to the 3805's analog inputs you must perform any bass management in the player - do you know which BD players have the most flexible bass mgmt. capabilities? That would be important to me because with my listening room this would improve the sound considerably. Some kind of auto correction with a microphone would be ideal...


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/15143968
> 
> 
> BIslander, I also have the 3805, plus a 3910 DVD Player which I connect via DenonLink to play SACD's and DVD-A's. When connecting any player to the 3805's analog inputs you must perform any bass management in the player - do you know which BD players have the most flexible bass mgmt. capabilities? That would be important to me because with my listening room this would improve the sound considerably. Some kind of auto correction with a microphone would be ideal...



The only players with anything beyond crude speaker management tools are the Denon 3800BDCI and Marantz BP-8002, a couple of $2,000 players. The rest of them are very limited. They have a single, fixed crossover for all speakers. Sony hasn't even said what crossover it uses on the S550. Some have distance settings, others don't. None have any kind of EQ. I don't know whether Sony's ES offering or the Pioneer Elite 09 will have better tools than the players now on the market.


I'm fortunate that I get excellent analog audio from both my BD55 and a Denon 2900 SACD/DVD-Audio player despite their limited speaker management capabilities. But, I'm no audiophile and maybe I just don't know any better.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15144065
> 
> 
> The only players with anything beyond crude speaker management tools are the Denon 3800BDCI and Marantz BP-8002, a couple of $2,000 players. The rest of them are very limited. They have a single, fixed crossover for all speakers. *Sony hasn't even said what crossover it uses on the S550.* Some have distance settings, others don't. None have any kind of EQ. I don't know whether Sony's ES offering or the Pioneer Elite 09 will have better tools than the players now on the market.
> 
> 
> I'm fortunate that I get excellent analog audio from both my BD55 and a Denon 2900 SACD/DVD-Audio player despite their limited speaker management capabilities. But, I'm no audiophile and maybe I just don't know any better.



They were the same way with their first Gen players. It was like pulling teeth trying to get the answer from tech support.


----------



## Josuah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bloomcounty* /forum/post/15141472
> 
> 
> Thanks! I am wondering now if I'm better off with the 2550 instead of the PS3... How does bluray playback compare between the two?



I don't have any Blu-ray evaluation discs. I've watched Blu-ray content on both the BD-P2550 and PS3 and thought they both did a great job. That being said, I would guess there are some picture quality differences because filters can still be applied, and if down-sampling to 720p then the algorithms are probably different.


----------



## 04ctd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15143576
> 
> 
> But, yes, you can use coax or optical from the player to the receiver and HDMI from the player to the TV, if that's your preference.



noob here.


so I can buy a Blu Ray or HD DVD (i dunno difference yet) and run the HDMI output to the TV, and the TV will get sound & picture (simple is good for the wife unit)


and I patch out Coax or Fiber Optic digital to my old trusty 5.1 Yamaha, and it will decode:

-every mode?

-some modes?

-dependent on disc encoding?


in other words, if the BD or HD DVD is in 7.1 or something newer, will i not get an output out of the older Dolby Digital 5.1 receiver?


i want to buy a new plasma, but the "associated costs" make it prohibitive

-mount

-wires

-Blu ray player

-HD DVD player

-satellite dish & new reciever

-recurring HD costs for satellite HD signals

-juggle some furniture around (will go on other end of the living room)

-potentially a new HDMI 1.3 compliant receiver?


tks


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *04ctd* /forum/post/15145039
> 
> 
> so I can buy a Blu Ray or HD DVD (i dunno difference yet)...



HD DVD is dead. Same as BetaMax.



> Quote:
> ...and run the HDMI output to the TV, and the TV will get sound & picture (simple is good for the wife unit)



Yes



> Quote:
> and I patch out Coax or Fiber Optic digital to my old trusty 5.1 Yamaha, and it will decode:
> 
> -every mode?
> 
> -some modes?
> 
> -dependent on disc encoding?



It will decode DD 5.1 and DTS.



> Quote:
> in other words, if the BD or HD DVD is in 7.1 or something newer, will i not get an output out of the older Dolby Digital 5.1 receiver?



Over coax or optical, the player will only output DD and DTS, formats your receiver can handle. You won't get the HD audio formats. But, until you upgrade your audio equipment, the older formats will be plenty good enough.


----------



## phussey

I am in the market for a new Blu- ray player. To be honest I dont care about loading speeds, remotes, ethernet capablities, 2.0. Which player offers the best 1080P picture ? I kinda narrowed it down to the Sony PS3,BD350 , Panny BD35 and the Pioneer 51. I have an OPPO for multi-region so thats not a worry, and I have an XA2 for upconverting. My receiver is the Onkyo 605 which has HDMI.

Thanks.


----------



## JOHNnDENVER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Indyjones* /forum/post/15143423
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking of picking up a standalone BD player to save some wear and tear on the PS3. I haven't been staying in the loop on the BD players, as far as what the current players can do and what's coming up as far as new players, so hopefully you guys can get me back in the loop. If I were to get a new player, I'd be looking to spend $300-$400. So here's my questions...
> 
> 
> 1. Audio codecs - can any of the current players in my price range internally decode DD+, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD and DTS-HDMA and pass the signal via PCM through HDMI, ala the PS3? My current receiver has HDMI inputs, but can't decode the new codecs, so that's why the player able to decode is important.
> 
> 
> 2. SD-DVD upconversion - can any of the current players, again in my price range, upconvert SD-DVD's as good, or even near as good as the Toshiba XA2? I only have one HD-DVD left in my collection, but the main reason that's keeping me from unloading my XA2 right now is the upconversion quality. Even though BD has spoiled me, I still watch SD-DVD's on a regular basis, mainly the big titles that have yet to hit BD - SW, Indy, some Fincher films, some Speilberg films and some Trek Films.



1. I think the Panasonic DMB-35/55 do this. Don't pounce on me to hard if I am wrong, I am not giving 100% sure it will here.


2. I don't think so, I still want to find an XA2 or Onkyo clone becuase they will go down as one of the best SD-DVD players ever.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phussey* /forum/post/15146785
> 
> 
> I am in the market for a new Blu- ray player. To be honest I dont care about loading speeds, remotes, ethernet capablities, 2.0. Which player offers the best 1080P picture ? I kinda narrowed it down to the Sony PS3,BD350 , Panny BD35 and the Pioneer 51. I have an OPPO for multi-region so thats not a worry, and I have an XA2 for upconverting. My receiver is the Onkyo 605 which has HDMI.
> 
> Thanks.



The picture quality on all BD players is *extremely comparable* with native 1080p output.


Generally the only people who seem able to pick the minutiae out of the whole thing are those with massive front projector driven screens, 100" and up. Many professional reviewers have said that differences in PQ with BD playback are so minute as to be meaningless.


However..... there was recently a shootout of BD playback done (you can find a thread on it in this forum) and their "reference" player was there Pioneer 51.


Honestly though if you're feeding a display that's 60" or smaller and all your care about is good BD playback over HDMI I would tell you to get the lowest price player available. The Memorex player will be $128 at Wal-Mart on Friday and will produce a picture from BD comparable to the $300-$500 machines.


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

I was / am concerned with the lower end brand players and firmware updates....



How is the track record on the Memorex player(s) in that regaurd?


----------



## phussey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15147434
> 
> 
> The picture quality on all BD players is *extremely comparable* with native 1080p output.
> 
> 
> Generally the only people who seem able to pick the minutiae out of the whole thing are those with massive front projector driven screens, 100" and up. Many professional reviewers have said that differences in PQ with BD playback are so minute as to be meaningless.
> 
> 
> However..... there was recently a shootout of BD playback done (you can find a thread on it in this forum) and their "reference" player was there Pioneer 51.
> 
> 
> Honestly though if you're feeding a display that's 60" or smaller and all your care about is good BD playback over HDMI I would tell you to get the lowest price player available. The Memorex player will be $128 at Wal-Mart on Friday and will produce a picture from BD comparable to the $300-$500 machines.




I thank you for your response. I am one of those people with a 120" screen and a front projector, but I take your point about screen size.I will check that shootout thread like you suggested.

Thanks.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOHNnDENVER* /forum/post/15147468
> 
> 
> I was / am concerned with the lower end brand players and firmware updates....
> 
> 
> 
> How is the track record on the Memorex player(s) in that regaurd?



It has none. I can see it as a backup player, but not being used as a primary(for me anyways).


----------



## ggw2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15147434
> 
> 
> The picture quality on all BD players is *extremely comparable* with native 1080p output.
> 
> 
> Generally the only people who seem able to pick the minutiae out of the whole thing are those with massive front projector driven screens, 100" and up. Many professional reviewers have said that differences in PQ with BD playback are so minute as to be meaningless.
> 
> 
> However..... there was recently a shootout of BD playback done (you can find a thread on it in this forum) and their "reference" player was there Pioneer 51.
> 
> 
> Honestly though if you're feeding a display that's 60" or smaller and all your care about is good BD playback over HDMI I would tell you to get the lowest price player available. The Memorex player will be $128 at Wal-Mart on Friday and will produce a picture from BD comparable to the $300-$500 machines.



I find your post interesting and probably for the most part true that at 1080P most players do a good job. But to me a more important consideration (given that the BD part is the same) is the upscaling capability of SD DVDs as I have quite a few of these in the library. Currently I have the sony BD-S300 player and i'm not quite sure that I am happy with the upscaling. I'm thinking of the Panny BD35 as some folks say it has great SD playback? Any thoughts on this?

Thanks, Gerry


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

the Panny DMB-35? It's not stellar on SD-DVD....


Probably fine for most people though. I picked one up myself, but I still plan to let the old HD-DVD player, play all my SD-DVD....


----------



## editguy

Which BD player *is* stellar at upscaling SD? I've got nearly 900 SD discs, and I don't relish buying Blu Ray copies for each. Is there a website that has some side by side comparisons? I read through the posts on this site and I get more confused. I got the BD30 a little while ago based on what I read here and some other sites. I'm looking to get a new player wit Profile 2 and will give the BD30 to my brother. But I'd like something with great SD upscaling to go with my 52" Samsung A650


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *editguy* /forum/post/15148702
> 
> 
> Which BD player *is* stellar at upscaling SD? I've got nearly 900 SD discs, and I don't relish buying Blu Ray copies for each. Is there a website that has some side by side comparisons? I read through the posts on this site and I get more confused. I got the BD30 a little while ago based on what I read here and some other sites. I'm looking to get a new player wit Profile 2 and will give the BD30 to my brother. But I'd like something with great SD upscaling to go with my 52" Samsung A650



The best upconverting chipset is found in the Samsung 2550 and the Oppo player coming out some time next year will also have a top notch upscaler.


The BD35 has a very competent upscaler. There's no reason not to get that player now and retire it to another room at a later time when better upscaling players are available.


Another option is to simply continue to use a high end SD-DVD player to do the upscaling and get an affordable BD player for playing BDs.


----------



## bigtiny50

Can anyone actually help me choose a player?!?!?!?!?! I need to buy one for my father in law and wanted to know what is the best least expensive player? He has a samsung lcd but no surround sound so none of the audio things matters, he just wants to watch 1080p, which player should i get him?!?!?!?!


----------



## ggw2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOHNnDENVER* /forum/post/15148422
> 
> 
> the Panny DMB-35? It's not stellar on SD-DVD....
> 
> 
> Probably fine for most people though. I picked one up myself, but I still plan to let the old HD-DVD player, play all my SD-DVD....



I also have an HD DVD player besides the S300. Could you explain more on why to use the HD DVD for SD discs instead of the BD player?

Thanks, Gerry


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigtiny50* /forum/post/15148788
> 
> 
> Can anyone actually help me choose a player?!?!?!?!?! I need to buy one for my father in law and wanted to know what is the best least expensive player? He has a samsung lcd but no surround sound so none of the audio things matters, he just wants to watch 1080p, which player should i get him?!?!?!?!



What's your price limit for least expensive? The Sony S350 will be $179 on Thursday and K-Mart and Friday at Sears. There are other less expensive models like Memorex and Magnavox.


All will give you great picture quality, its just a matter of what other features you want. But since he has a TV only and no home theater audio setup, you don't much besides a basic player.


He'll probably be fine with the Memorex player for $150.
http://www.buy.com/prod/memorex-blu-...208287862.html


----------



## Haseeb

I am in the market for a new Blu-ray player. I have a 123 inches front projector set up. I do care about loading speeds, USB port and ethernet capablities, profile 2.0, DTS-MA 7.1 decoding, 7.1 analog, good 1080P picture and good SD-DVD upconversion.









Would like to keep the cost below $500 but lower the better.

Thanks.


----------



## editguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15148747
> 
> 
> The best upconverting chipset is found in the Samsung 2550 and the Oppo player coming out some time next year will also have a top notch upscaler.
> 
> 
> The BD35 has a very competent upscaler. There's no reason not to get that player now and retire it to another room at a later time when better upscaling players are available.
> 
> 
> Another option is to simply continue to use a high end SD-DVD player to do the upscaling and get an affordable BD player for playing BDs.



I read mixed reviews of the 2550. And to me it doesn't make too much sense to have separate players. There's a lot of hope for the Oppo but has anyone actually seen it in action? And why they heck are they waiting until 2009, when X-mas is right here?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *editguy* /forum/post/15149225
> 
> 
> There's a lot of hope for the Oppo but has anyone actually seen it in action? And why they heck are they waiting until 2009, when X-mas is right here?



Waiting? If it were ready I'm sure they would announce and ship it. It takes as long as it takes.


-Bill


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *editguy* /forum/post/15149225
> 
> 
> I read mixed reviews of the 2550. And to me it doesn't make too much sense to have separate players. There's a lot of hope for the Oppo but has anyone actually seen it in action? And why they heck are they waiting until 2009, when X-mas is right here?



Well you might not like the answer but the rality is that the only player with outstanding upscaling that's actually available for purchase is the 2550. Alternatively you can get "good" upscaling out of the Panny players or the PS3. Or you can wait on the new Oppo or Denon units coming out next year.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOHNnDENVER* /forum/post/15148422
> 
> 
> the Panny DMB-35? It's not stellar on SD-DVD....
> 
> 
> Probably fine for most people though. I picked one up myself, but I still plan to let the old HD-DVD player, play all my SD-DVD....



Really? Define Stellar. From my brief test yesterday it looked better than my Toshiba A-35 and Oppo 980 with SD discs.


If I have to get a XA2 or Oppo 983 to get better quality on SD its not worth it.


----------



## JOHNnDENVER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ggw2000* /forum/post/15148833
> 
> 
> I also have an HD DVD player besides the S300. Could you explain more on why to use the HD DVD for SD discs instead of the BD player?
> 
> Thanks, Gerry



On the vast majority of sd-dvd titles there will be little to no difference, I agree. It's all relative. When somebody asks a question like that, I do tend to think to myself.. Compared to what? If you mean compared to the best SD scaler possible? Hmmmmm.... I really don't expect the Panny to compete with that. I did say that most people would be fine with it you know.











SD-DVD overall is very good source material in my opinion. I still have a hard time pony'n up the extra money for BD titles on release day. $14 -vs- $26 today on Hancock... But I went for the BD in the end.


----------



## JOHNnDENVER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/15150064
> 
> 
> Really? Define Stellar. From my brief test yesterday it looked better than my Toshiba A-35 and Oppo 980 with SD discs.
> 
> 
> If I have to get a XA2 or Oppo 983 to get better quality on SD its not worth it.



Is there a secrets test on the Panny's???? Those tests pretty much tell the story on how good it is or isn't.


Some of those HD-DVD players scored perfect. Rare for any players to score perfect.


----------



## bidweld




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15145133
> 
> 
> HD DVD is dead. Same as BetaMax.
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> It will decode DD 5.1 and DTS.
> 
> 
> Over coax or optical, the player will only output DD and DTS, formats your receiver can handle. You won't get the HD audio formats. But, until you upgrade your audio equipment, the older formats will be plenty good enough.



My Onkyo 7.1 receiver doesn't have HDMI and only has 6 analog inputs (Front L/R, Center, Surround L/R, and Sub Woofer). What can I expect from the BD55 in terms of connecting directly via analog and especially from the L/R Rear speakers? Will this connection be any better than optical?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bidweld* /forum/post/15150472
> 
> 
> My Onkyo 7.1 receiver doesn't have HMI and only has 6 analog inputs (Front L/R, Center, Surround L/R, and Sub Woofer).



A 7.1 receiver with only six analog inputs? That seems odd.



> Quote:
> What can I expect from the BD55 in terms of connecting directly via analog and especially from the L/R Rear speakers?



If there are no *rear* surround inputs, you won't get sound from those speakers. The side surrounds will be fine.



> Quote:
> Will this connection be any better than optical?



Without HDMI, analog is the only way to get lossless audio. Optical will use the legacy DD 5.1 and DTS tracks instead of lossless TrueHD and dts-MA. But, those tracks are encoded at higher bitrates than you get on DVD. Is lossless better than the high bitrate lossy versions? It depends on who you ask.


If you have a 7.1 system and your AVR only has 5.1 analog inputs, your rear speakers will never get sound using analog. But, if you use optical, you can apply PLIIx digital signal processing to matrix sound for the rears. It's not the discrete 7.1 HD version. But, at least it's sound for the rear speakers.


----------



## Nutman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigtiny50* /forum/post/15148788
> 
> 
> Can anyone actually help me choose a player?!?!?!?!?! I need to buy one for my father in law and wanted to know what is the best least expensive player? He has a samsung lcd but no surround sound so none of the audio things matters, he just wants to watch 1080p, which player should i get him?!?!?!?!



People seem to be happy with the Memorex MVBD2510. You can read about it and buy.com has it for $149.00 free shipping.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> A 7.1 receiver with only six analog inputs? That seems odd.



My Onkyo 573 receiver is the same way. Probably not that uncommon in receivers a few years old. Back then analog inputs were used for SACD or DVD-Audio which is only 5.1 or standard DVD players which had 5.1 analog outs.


Even my HD-DVD player only has 5.1 analog out and its only a year old. But my Oppo 980 does have 7.1 out.


Now on the flipside my even older HK 325 does have 7.1 inputs but its a much higher quality and more expensive unit than the Onkyo 573.


----------



## andy sullivan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOHNnDENVER* /forum/post/15148422
> 
> 
> the Panny DMB-35? It's not stellar on SD-DVD....
> 
> 
> Probably fine for most people though. I picked one up myself, but I still plan to let the old HD-DVD player, play all my SD-DVD....



From what I understand, the SD up-converting capabilities of the BD55 and the BD35 should be the same. That being said, Al Griffin's review of the BD55 in the November issue of Sound & Vision Magazine states that (quote) the BD55 delivers stellar upconversion of regular DVD's.


----------



## johns560




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15125513
> 
> 
> Look on the back of your AVR for a set of six inputs in a group. They'll be labelled something like MultiChannel and there will be one for each speaker - L,R,C,SW,SL,SR. You run one analog audio cable from each speaker output on the player to the matching input on the player.
> 
> 
> Yes. All digital audio has to be converted to analog at some point to drive the speakers. Analog is what we actually hear. You are merely doing the digital to analog conversion a little earlier, in the player instead of the receiver.
> 
> 
> It takes a bit of work to set up analog audio. But, it's the only way to get lossless audio with your receiver.



BIslander,

Thanks for the pointers. You seem very knowledgeable about this technology and have helped me greatly.

I will be purchasing the Sony BDP-550


----------



## johns560

Does one have to be an audiophile to notice a difference between lossless sound and DD or DTS via optical?


----------



## davewolfs

If I'm not concerned about upconversion (own an XA2) and need analog outs, what BR player is recommend these days? I don't need anything super fancy, Panasonic, Samsung or Sony would be fine. Recommendations?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johns560* /forum/post/15151814
> 
> 
> Does one have to be an audiophile to notice a difference between lossless sound and DD or DTS via optical?



No, but the difference can sometimes be very subtle. it just depends on the mix.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davewolfs* /forum/post/15151841
> 
> 
> If I'm not concerned about upconversion (own an XA2) and need analog outs, what BR player is recommend these days? I don't need anything super fancy, Panasonic, Samsung or Sony would be fine. Recommendations?



Either the Panasonic BD55 or Sony 550. I myself am partial to the Panasonic.


S~


----------



## rluyster

I need some help! I want to take advantage of the "Black Friday" sales to get a Blu Ray DVD player to be used with a Panasonic 50PZ700 plasma set. Do all BD players output (via HDMI) a signal that the PZ700 will accept? I'm not too knowledgeable concerning the 1080p24 or 1080p60 thing and want to be sure that I buy a player that will be compatible. I recently tried the Directv 1080p24 broadcasts and they will not work on the PZ700. Are all BD players 24/60 switchable? Pardon my ignorance but the more I read about the subject, the more confused I am.







Please help an old man!


----------



## D Alchemist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johns560* /forum/post/15151814
> 
> 
> Does one have to be an audiophile to notice a difference between lossless sound and DD or DTS via optical?



Absolutely not. And now that the technology is getting deployed, more soundtracks will be treated more carefully, so the value of it will grow as time passes.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johns560* /forum/post/15151814
> 
> 
> Does one have to be an audiophile to notice a difference between lossless sound and DD or DTS via optical?



As you can see from the responses, this is an area with a wide disparity of opinons. I suggest you find a place where you can listen to both and do your own comparison.


There are two factors involved.


The first is the difference between lossy and lossless. Dolby and DTS both do an excellent job with their lossy formats of removing data that won't be missed. Some people maintain lossy sound quality can be every bit as good as lossless because you don't miss what you can't hear in the first place.


The second factor is bitrate. DD 5.1 and DTS are encoded at higher rates on Blu-ray than DVD. The optical output from BD is going to sound better than the optical output from DVD just because there's more data.


Personally, I find lossless soundtracks are clearer and more detailed. But, the difference is not dramatic. I hear a bigger improvement going from DVD to the lossy version on Blu-ray. ymmv


----------



## Blu novice

This is my first post, I have spent hours reading through previous messages. Thank you all for my new obsession. You saved me lots of money on cables already!

I just bought a Samsung LN52A860 and want to add a blu-ray. I only want one device due to space, and want to maximize my DVD upconversion. My children have many DVD's. Will the TV take care of it or should I buy a blu-ray which emphasizes that feature? They all upconvert to 1080p but from the forums some are argued to be better than others. I am leaning towards the Samsung 2500. Is there a different blu-ray that does a better job for not much more money ($299 on Amazon)? My receiver does not have HDMI but is less than 3 years old so I want to keep it for now. My kids own a Wii and an Xbox so I am reluctant to get a PS3. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## davewolfs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac* /forum/post/15152014
> 
> 
> Either the Panasonic BD55 or Sony 550. I myself am partial to the Panasonic.
> 
> 
> S~



Any reason why? Will either of these players be compatible with streaming services such as netflix?


----------



## hdblu

Get a PS3 I have one & it is a topnotch player for DVD upscaling & the PS3 is very fast for load up time with blu ray.


If you only what a very good upscaling dvd player there a Toshiba XDE-500 & that a bit better then the PS3 for DVDs.


----------



## Eric33

I'm debating between the Sammy 2500/2550 and the Panny BD-55 (both have the analog outputs that I need). Would appreciate help with the following points:


1. I have a Panny 46" PZ85 plasma TV. Is the "Viera link" integration with a Panny BD player a big enough convenience to factor into the buying decision, or is it overhyped?


2. The Netflix capability of the Sammy is appealing, although not so much for current SD content as for future HD video (and even further future HD audio) *In principle*, is there anything in the hardware of the the Panny that would preclude the company's adding streaming support in the future via a firmware update, should they so choose? I'm trying to get a grasp on the hardware fundamentals required for digital streaming and whether then Panny has them. Can any 2.0 profile player work with a streaming service in principle, or only ones specially built?


3. From what I gather here, Pannys have a better reputation for reliability and compatibility vs. Sammys. I don't mind doing extra firmware updates w/ the Sammy for compatibility (e.g. for future DTS-HD codec) but I don't really want a buggy player that will require firmware updates just to fix stuff. Is this a significant factor for this player?


4. I gather that most consider the Sammy's upconversion of SD DVDs superior to the Panny's, although mostly by virtue of the chip's general reputation. SD upconversion is important to me, but will I see much of a difference? I'm enough of a videophile to have paid extra for a 1080p plasma vs. 720p, but not enough of one to pay the premium for a Pioneer, if that helps


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eric33* /forum/post/15152779
> 
> 
> I'm debating between the Sammy 2500/2550 and the Panny BD-55 (both have the analog outputs that I need). Would appreciate help with the following points:
> 
> 
> 1. I have a Panny 46" PZ85 plasma TV. Is the "Viera link" integration with a Panny BD player a big enough convenience to factor into the buying decision, or is it overhyped?
> 
> 
> 2. The Netflix capability of the Sammy is appealing, although not so much for current SD content as for future HD video (and even further future HD audio) *In principle*, is there anything in the hardware of the the Panny that would preclude the company's adding streaming support in the future via a firmware update, should they so choose? I'm trying to get a grasp on the hardware fundamentals required for digital streaming and whether then Panny has them. Can any 2.0 profile player work with a streaming service in principle, or only ones specially built?
> 
> 
> 3. From what I gather here, Pannys have a better reputation for reliability and compatibility vs. Sammys. I don't mind doing extra firmware updates w/ the Sammy for compatibility (e.g. for future DTS-HD codec) but I don't really want a buggy player that will require firmware updates just to fix stuff. Is this a significant factor for this player?
> 
> 
> 4. I gather that most consider the Sammy's upconversion of SD DVDs superior to the Panny's, although mostly by virtue of the chip's general reputation. SD upconversion is important to me, but will I see much of a difference? I'm enough of a videophile to have paid extra for a 1080p plasma vs. 720p, but not enough of one to pay the premium for a Pioneer, if that helps



I don't have the 2500 so I can't be much help there. However, I do have the 1400 (for about a year now I guess). I've had zero issues with it. But the 2500 is their fourth or fifth generation player. That's something to consider.


Also, I checked out Netflix streaming on my Xbox360 and was able to watch HD TV shows. It worked like a charm. So I may upgrade my 1400 to the 2500 for the Netflix option. It's pretty slick considering your queue shows up on the player and you can pick your movie and watch it almost instantaneously.


I'm not sure you will go wrong with either player. As for the streaming question, I guess it's up to netflix to work with the various hardware makers and get that going. Good luck with your choice!


----------



## Mark McIntosh

I am getting ready to buy a Denon 988 receiver. Please don't comment on this as it took me forever to make this decision - LOL. I am getting this one because of the True HD audio. Is there any reason to buy the Sony S550 over the S350, or the Panasonic 55 over the 35 with this receiver? Any comments on the player that would work best with this receiver? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## afrogt

If your 988 decodes TrueHD and DTS-HD thru HDMI, you don't need the analog outs on the Sony 550 or Panny BD55. Save your money and get the Sony 350 for $179 or try to find the Panny 35 at a discount.


----------



## MRMOTA

Get a Panasonic 35. There upconversion is actually very good for the price that this player is going for.


----------



## markwco

I was strongly considering the Panasonic BD-35 and possibly the BD-55. What swayed me to the Samsung 2500 is that it has the Netflix service and I know the 2550 has it but what's the difference between the 2500 and 2550?

Also, which of the Panasonics compares most to the Samsung 2500, the BD-35 or the BD-55? I know since I don't have HDMI on my receiver the BD-55 would be my best choice but since I'm on a budget I decided on the BD-35. Yet does the Samsung 2500 have the connectors that the BD-55 has or is it more like the BD-35?

I'm going to be watching for Black Friday sales and may buy one of the above then. Or I may wait it out over the holiday and see what happens. I know if sales are poor prices could go down further but yet i hear a lot about blu-ray so maybe Black Friday is the best shot at a purchase.


----------



## mankite

There about the same price msrp. Which is the better player and why?


----------



## D Alchemist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15152311
> 
> 
> As you can see from the responses, this is an area with a wide disparity of opinons. I suggest you find a place where you can listen to both and do your own comparison. ymmv



In the real world, such is hard to come by. Forget all the Big Boxes- their rooms consistently stink. If you have a serious custom installer with demo rooms near you, absolutely. In my area, front range of CO, there is not a single retail store (ie not a custom installer primarily) that has a decent room, including supposedly better shops like Ultimate Electronics & Listen Up. Problem is, if you are DIY, you basically have to lie to the installer and waste his time to get a good demo. Such is the result of a culture in which owning the stuff, for most, is more important than the experience itself.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D Alchemist* /forum/post/15153805
> 
> 
> In the real world, such is hard to come by. Forget all the Big Boxes- their rooms consistently stink.



Quite true. I was fortunate to have a Magnolia Audio Video showroom nearby when I bought the bulk of my home audio equipment. Sadly, it closed last year. I've done some listening, including a lossy-lossless comparison, at another shop in the area. But, their gear is mostly beyond my means so I don't go in there very often. Friends with decent audio systems are another possibility.


----------



## mythrenegade

So, let me see if I understand this right:


All blu-ray discs will have Dolby Digital, encoded at a higher bitrate than a standard DVD.


Some blu-ray discs will have DTS, encoded at a higher bitrate than a standard DVD.


If the Blu-Ray player I buy has analog outs, I can play the HD soundtracks by using the analog connections to my Denon AVR-3805, which is a 6.1/7.1 receiver (the 7 channels are not discrete, the rear channels are one mono feed).


I assume that there is no way to have a digital signal other than the legacy formats.


Now, one question: Are there Blu-Ray discs with DTS EX (ES?) (6.1) or Dolby Digital EX or will I drop from 6.1 to 5.1 when I buy a blu-ray player?


Are there players that can take the lossless formats and output them in DTS EX or Dolby EX?


Joel


----------



## Imdok

I just got the Denon 2500btci BD player at Best Buy for $499.


I'm going to run it through to my new Denon AVR-4308ci receiver.


Since I haven't opened the box yet (2500btci) and have thirty days to return


it, does anyone believe I may be better off with a different BD player hooked


to the Denon 4308ci? (Panny 55)?


The denon is built very well. I just don't want to keep it if it is on the wrong


side of the cusp, technically speaking, and there is a far better alternative


out there. I have a great HT and want the best I can have for my money


without spending thousands on a BD player.


Thanks


----------



## Eric33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markwco* /forum/post/15153632
> 
> 
> Also, which of the Panasonics compares most to the Samsung 2500, the BD-35 or the BD-55? I know since I don't have HDMI on my receiver the BD-55 would be my best choice but since I'm on a budget I decided on the BD-35. Yet does the Samsung 2500 have the connectors that the BD-55 has or is it more like the BD-35?



The Samsung 2500 does have the 7.1 analog output connectors for passing hi-def audio to your older AVR via its multichannel analog inputs. So yes, in this respect it's like the BD-55. At least theoretically the Samsung has a better upconverting chip for SD DVD than either of the Pannys (see my own question above about how much real-world difference this is likely to make).


If your receiver doesn't have multichannel analog inputs, neither the Samsung 2500 or Panasonic BD-55 will deliver high resolution audio -- you'll have to use the same optical audio connection for the lossy DD or DTS tracks that is also available on the cheaper BD-35.


Also note that both Pannys have identical video processing and output except that the BD55 adds DivX support. The only difference most people care about is the audio output options.


Finally, note that the Netflix quality on the Sammy is currently SD, with lower-resolution audio. Netflix plans to roll out HD streaming on the unit later this year, but most feel it's going to be a good long while before any HD streaming approaches the video and audio quality of Blu-ray disc, due to the sheer bandwidth required. I'm getting FIOS installed today so I am hoping to be ready for it when it comes


----------



## hdblu

I would keep it at $499 it a perfect match for your receiver The denon should be a cut above the Panasonic.


----------



## william06

I have the Poi Elite 05fd with the 4308ci Amazing. PQ and Audio. This player had some problems in the begining but with latest firmware awesome. Was great for me from the begining. Read the thread than choose.


----------



## JOHNnDENVER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andy sullivan* /forum/post/15151597
> 
> 
> From what I understand, the SD up-converting capabilities of the BD55 and the BD35 should be the same. That being said, Al Griffin's review of the BD55 in the November issue of Sound & Vision Magazine states that (quote) the BD55 delivers stellar upconversion of regular DVD's.



I have not read the review. But I will come back and give you a short list of SD-DVD titles that reveal any minor weaknesses it may or may not have.


There are definetly SD-DVD titles it does not do as well as my Toshiba A1, I was doing some comparisons last night on it. I already know from past experiences, these specific titles to be challenging on any given SD-DVD player.


As stated in subsequent posts, on the vast majority of SD-DVD titles there will be little to no differences as compared to the best there is out there. SD-DVD is strong source, these days if you take a $25 player with Component Video out to most modern HDTV's you get very impressive performance, once again on the vast mahority of SD-DVD titles.


You do have to love how much is read into on seemingly innocent comment posted online.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mythrenegade* /forum/post/15154133
> 
> 
> So, let me see if I understand this right:
> 
> 
> All blu-ray discs will have Dolby Digital, encoded at a higher bitrate than a standard DVD.
> 
> 
> Some blu-ray discs will have DTS, encoded at a higher bitrate than a standard DVD.



Blu-rays must have a backwards compatible track that can be played by older processors. They do not have to have a DD 5.1 track and the legacy tracks do not have to be encoded at high bit rates.


But, TrueHD tracks will output DD 5.1 over optical and dts-MA tracks will output the DTS core over optical. The legacy tracks are seldom listed on the disc audio menu.


The DD 5.1 and DTS core versions are almost always encoded at the maximum bit rates. But, again, that is not a requirement.



> Quote:
> If the Blu-Ray player I buy has analog outs, I can play the HD soundtracks by using the analog connections to my Denon AVR-3805, which is a 6.1/7.1 receiver (the 7 channels are not discrete, the rear channels are one mono feed).
> 
> 
> I assume that there is no way to have a digital signal other than the legacy formats.



That is correct. The 3805 only has optical and coax digital inputs. No HDMI.



> Quote:
> Now, one question: Are there Blu-Ray discs with DTS EX (ES?) (6.1) or Dolby Digital EX or will I drop from 6.1 to 5.1 when I buy a blu-ray player?
> 
> 
> Are there players that can take the lossless formats and output them in DTS EX or Dolby EX?



6.1 seems to be a problem for most BD players. There are only a handful of discs with 6.1 HD tracks and I don't know how players will handle them. But, for DVD playback, most of the players strip off the ES and EX flags and output the sound as 5.1. If you want the rear channel, you need to use a digital connection and bitstream those tracks to your receiver for processing. There's no downside to doing it that way. Remember, these are only legacy tracks anyway.


The BD55 allows you to use analogs for BD and digital for DVDs without changing player setups. I'm wired for both analog and digital coax with a BD55 and Denon 3805. With the S550, you have to change the Audio Output Priority on the player when switching between analog and digital.


----------



## meatling

Looking to get a stand alone Blu-ray player. I have searched for a while and narrowed it down to these two units. I am using them with a panny PT-ae3000u projector and a pioneer elite vsx-92txh. So any input would be helpful.


----------



## bloomcounty

Thought I'd try this again...


I'd love to get actual # ratings on these players from you all when it comes to SD dvd PQ -- and then also bluray playback:


(Scale of 1 to 10)


PS3:

Samsung 2550:

Panasonic BD35/55:

Oppo 983:

Oppo 981:


Also, I have a Toshiba SD-7990 SD dvd player (specs, which says it does 480p, 720p, 1080i, and 1080p HDMI upscaling -- and also says it has the DCDi by Faroudja -- I don't know if that's just for deinterlacing or if that's actually the chipset?). How will this rate in comparison to upscaling SD dvd to the players listed above? The Oppo 981's deinterlacing is listed as being done by the DCDi by Faroudja (but I don't know if the Toshiba actually has the Faroudja chipset).


Thanks and Happy Holidays!


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Panasonic DMP-BD55 or pioneer bdp-05fd
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Looking to get a stand alone Blu-ray player. I have searched for a while and narrowed it down to these two units. I am using them with a panny PT-ae3000u projector and a pioneer elite vsx-92txh. So any input would be helpful.



Your pioneer elite vsx-92txh has TrueHD and DTS-HD decoding via the HDMI inputs. You really don't need the Panny BD55, the BD35 will do the same thing for you. All the BD55 adds over the BD35 is the 7.1 analog audio outputs which you dont need.


Save some money and get the BD35 for $199 shipped.
http://www.hhgregg.com/ProductDetail...BrandStore=All 




The Pioneer 05fd is a lot more money.


----------



## meatling

But is the bdp-05fd a better player for the money???? Thanks for the advice on the 35 player for 200.00


----------



## JOHNnDENVER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bloomcounty* /forum/post/15156342
> 
> 
> Thought I'd try this again...
> 
> 
> I'd love to get actual # ratings on these players from you all when it comes to SD dvd PQ -- and then also bluray playback:
> 
> 
> (Scale of 1 to 10)
> 
> 
> PS3:
> 
> Samsung 2550:
> 
> Panasonic BD35/55:
> 
> Oppo 983:
> 
> Oppo 981:
> 
> 
> Also, I have a Toshiba SD-7990 SD dvd player (specs, which says it does 480p, 720p, 1080i, and 1080p HDMI upscaling -- and also says it has the DCDi by Faroudja -- I don't know if that's just for deinterlacing or if that's actually the chipset?). How will this rate in comparison to upscaling SD dvd to the players listed above? The Oppo 981's deinterlacing is listed as being done by the DCDi by Faroudja (but I don't know if the Toshiba actually has the Faroudja chipset).
> 
> 
> Thanks and Happy Holidays!



Very good, a known issue of the DCDi chips in the last few years is revealing banding / contouring / gradient issues, on sky scenes as well as other scenes. Where a gradual shading change would be intended.


Hard to describe the effect, unless you see it.


----------



## bommai

You can still return it within 30 days even if you open the box. I recommend you set it up and enjoy it for 30 days and see how you feel. In fact go buy the Panny 55 and do an A/B comparison. Then return the one you don't want.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meatling* /forum/post/15156550
> 
> 
> But is the bdp-05fd a better player for the money???? Thanks for the advice on the 35 player for 200.00



I realize that this is the "help a guy pick a player" thread but some of these repeat questions are getting really long in the tooth.


The Pioneer is a good player, but it has some serious drawbacks;


1. High price.

2. No Profile 2.0 support.

3. Slow (it's actually the slowest loading player if memory serves).


Keep in mind that 1080P performance, is for all intents and purposes, indistinguishable in almost all cases. Even in the ballyhooed player shootout the reviewers admit that the differences in 1080P performance is pretty much negligible in regular viewing.


People are really splitting hairs on some of this stuff. For those of you guys with massive screens fed by *1080p* front projectors *AND* upconverting your legacy SD-DVD collection is your primary concern, then by all means you should select one of the players with a top notch upscaling chip in it.


Alternatively you can continue using the SD-DVD player you already (probably) own and simply select the BD player that has the audio options you need and has profile 2.0 support.


For those of you who don't care about loading speed, profile 2.0 support, etc, and feel that SD upconversion trumps all then buy the Pioneer or buy the Samsung 2550 if you are willing to put up with some of the Samsung issues.


Or wait another 3-9 months for the Oppo to come out, hope they hit a home run and spend your $600 on that machine.


For those who want great overall performance and don't need analog audio outputs, the PS3 is still the BEST player on the market. It loads super quick, has quality SD-DVD upconversion, has integrated wi-fi for viewing BD Live features, etc. The IR integration issue isn't much of a deal either as you can get IR converters that let your home theater remote work with the PS3. Criterion uses the PS3 as their reference player, if that gives you any idea.


For those needing advanced audio options with good upconversion, the Panasonic 55 or Sony 550 are great choices.


For those needing just a good, solid, 2.0 player, and will do their audio over HDMI then the Sony 350 and Panasonic 35 are excellent choices with the Panny getting bonus points for slightly faster loading times and better SD-DVD upconversion.


If you just need a basic "Blu-Ray" player then the Funai player sold under many brand names or the Memorex that just hit the market are both good choices for ~$150.


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

Splitting hairs is what a site like this is all about though isn't it?










I concure on your point though. SD-DVD is generally going to look fine from any player these days, certainly good enough for the overwhelming majority of owners. Even on giant screens.







106" 16:9 screen is what I use for evaluations on it.


----------



## jmpage2

I am happy to help people as much as I can with selecting a BD player if they have very specific questions as I now own several players.


What is getting a bit frustrating are the people that obviously can't spend 10 minutes perusing the last few pages of the thread to see that their question has already been asked/answered 20 times in the past 72 hours.


Equally frustrating are the people with 720P displays that are borderline hysterical about how good up conversion is going to look on their outdated projector.


The reality is that all of the newest generation players have very good performance and you won't get 10 people in a room to agree on the final performance between any of the front running machines. There is no consensus. Ultimately you need to bite the bullet, buy the player that seems the best fit for your needs and then evaluate it for yourself.


We're talking about $200-$350 players here folks, not a $40,000 new car purchase.


----------



## juardis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15156645
> 
> 
> I realize that this is the "help a guy pick a player" thread but some of these repeat questions are getting really long in the tooth.
> 
> 
> The Pioneer is a good player, but it has some serious drawbacks;
> 
> 
> 1. High price.
> 
> 2. No Profile 2.0 support.
> 
> 3. Slow (it's actually the slowest loading player if memory serves).
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that 1080P performance, is for all intents and purposes, indistinguishable in almost all cases. Even in the ballyhooed player shootout the reviewers admit that the differences in 1080P performance is pretty much negligible in regular viewing.
> 
> 
> People are really splitting hairs on some of this stuff. For those of you guys with massive screens fed by *1080p* front projectors *AND* upconverting your legacy SD-DVD collection is your primary concern, then by all means you should select one of the players with a top notch upscaling chip in it.
> 
> 
> Alternatively you can continue using the SD-DVD player you already (probably) own and simply select the BD player that has the audio options you need and has profile 2.0 support.
> 
> 
> For those of you who don't care about loading speed, profile 2.0 support, etc, and feel that SD upconversion trumps all then buy the Pioneer or buy the Samsung 2550 if you are willing to put up with some of the Samsung issues.
> 
> 
> Or wait another 3-9 months for the Oppo to come out, hope they hit a home run and spend your $600 on that machine.
> 
> 
> For those who want great overall performance and don't need analog audio outputs, the PS3 is still the BEST player on the market. It loads super quick, has quality SD-DVD upconversion, has integrated wi-fi for viewing BD Live features, etc. The IR integration issue isn't much of a deal either as you can get IR converters that let your home theater remote work with the PS3. Criterion uses the PS3 as their reference player, if that gives you any idea.
> 
> 
> For those needing advanced audio options with good upconversion, the Panasonic 55 or Sony 550 are great choices.
> 
> 
> For those needing just a good, solid, 2.0 player, and will do their audio over HDMI then the Sony 350 and Panasonic 35 are excellent choices with the Panny getting bonus points for slightly faster loading times and better SD-DVD upconversion.
> 
> 
> If you just need a basic "Blu-Ray" player then the Funai player sold under many brand names or the Memorex that just hit the market are both good choices for ~$150.



Thumbs up dude!!! Awesome post. So getting an 80GB PS3 for $250 would be the tits then? And do you know if the Harmony remotes can control the PS3? I just got the Pioneer 111fd plasma and have a Panasonic DVD Recorder that has HDMI and upscaling capabilities (don't know how good though) so I'm debating whether to buy the PS3 now or wait for the stand alone BR players to come down in price since I don't think the PS3s will.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juardis* /forum/post/15156825
> 
> 
> Thumbs up dude!!! Awesome post. So getting an 80GB PS3 for $250 would be the tits then? And do you know if the Harmony remotes can control the PS3? I just got the Pioneer 111fd plasma and have a Panasonic DVD Recorder that has HDMI and upscaling capabilities (don't know how good though) so I'm debating whether to buy the PS3 now or wait for the stand alone BR players to come down in price since I don't think the PS3s will.



If you can get the PS3 for $250 then yes, I would say go for it. It's a top notch player and decodes all of the advanced audio formats to PCM over HDMI, so assuming you have a newer AVR it should take care of you.


Fan noise with the PS3 during BD playback is really no longer an issue unless you stuff it into a cramped unventilated cabinet.


You can get basic integration with a Harmony remote for $15 via the Nyko remote control, or you can get fully featured IR integration, including power on, power off, etc, for about $90 by getting the PS3ToothFairy.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15156645
> 
> 
> I realize that this is the "help a guy pick a player" thread but some of these repeat questions are getting really long in the tooth.
> 
> 
> The Pioneer is a good player, but it has some serious drawbacks;
> 
> 
> 1. High price.
> 
> 2. No Profile 2.0 support.
> 
> 3. Slow (it's actually the slowest loading player if memory serves).
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that 1080P performance, is for all intents and purposes, indistinguishable in almost all cases. Even in the ballyhooed player shootout the reviewers admit that the differences in 1080P performance is pretty much negligible in regular viewing.
> 
> 
> People are really splitting hairs on some of this stuff. For those of you guys with massive screens fed by *1080p* front projectors *AND* upconverting your legacy SD-DVD collection is your primary concern, then by all means you should select one of the players with a top notch upscaling chip in it.
> 
> 
> Alternatively you can continue using the SD-DVD player you already (probably) own and simply select the BD player that has the audio options you need and has profile 2.0 support.
> 
> 
> For those of you who don't care about loading speed, profile 2.0 support, etc, and feel that SD upconversion trumps all then buy the Pioneer or buy the Samsung 2550 if you are willing to put up with some of the Samsung issues.
> 
> 
> Or wait another 3-9 months for the Oppo to come out, hope they hit a home run and spend your $600 on that machine.
> 
> 
> For those who want great overall performance and don't need analog audio outputs, the PS3 is still the BEST player on the market. It loads super quick, has quality SD-DVD upconversion, has integrated wi-fi for viewing BD Live features, etc. The IR integration issue isn't much of a deal either as you can get IR converters that let your home theater remote work with the PS3. Criterion uses the PS3 as their reference player, if that gives you any idea.
> 
> 
> For those needing advanced audio options with good upconversion, the Panasonic 55 or Sony 550 are great choices.
> 
> 
> For those needing just a good, solid, 2.0 player, and will do their audio over HDMI then the Sony 350 and Panasonic 35 are excellent choices with the Panny getting bonus points for slightly faster loading times and better SD-DVD upconversion.
> 
> 
> If you just need a basic "Blu-Ray" player then the Funai player sold under many brand names or the Memorex that just hit the market are both good choices for ~$150.



Great summary.

It seems like the thread could (?) be locked and this summary used as a sticky link until something changes.


I think puncuated summary posts like yours add more than a a 1000 repetitive posts or non-critical comparison posts.


This will be a nice link for me to convey the info to relatives, etc. thinking of buying.


Thanks.


Mike


----------



## Imdok

Good info. I'll pick up the Panny 55 aqnd do an A/B


Thanks


----------



## mythrenegade




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15155943
> 
> 
> Blu-rays must have a backwards compatible track that can be played by older processors. They do not have to have a DD 5.1 track and the legacy tracks do not have to be encoded at high bit rates.
> 
> 
> But, TrueHD tracks will output DD 5.1 over optical and dts-MA tracks will output the DTS core over optical. The legacy tracks are seldom listed on the disc audio menu.



Let me see if I understand you correctly. If I use the optical connection I use now, I will only have 5.1 instead of 6.1/7.1 that the movie may be encoded in and the 6.1 my system is capable of.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15155943
> 
> 
> 6.1 seems to be a problem for most BD players. There are only a handful of discs with 6.1 HD tracks and I don't know how players will handle them. But, for DVD playback, most of the players strip off the ES and EX flags and output the sound as 5.1. If you want the rear channel, you need to use a digital connection and bitstream those tracks to your receiver for processing. There's no downside to doing it that way. Remember, these are only legacy tracks anyway.



Again, making sure I understand you correctly, the blu-ray players ignore the ES/EX flags for the analog output on legacy dvd's, but if I use toslink I can continue to enjoy the 6.1 soundtracks as encoded. Are there players that do not allow me to choose that option (digital connection, bitstream the tracks)?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15155943
> 
> 
> The BD55 allows you to use analogs for BD and digital for DVDs without changing player setups. I'm wired for both analog and digital coax with a BD55 and Denon 3805. With the S550, you have to change the Audio Output Priority on the player when switching between analog and digital.



It seems odd to me that the Toslink/Coax connections don't do 6.1 and I would need to use analog for that. Not really a question, just an observation... It seemed like my audio quality went way up when I switched to digital, and now I'm having to take a step back...


Now wait a minute, if I use the analog connections, do I actually get full 7.1 since I am allowing the blu-ray player to process the audio? That sounds kind of cool. Is that what you experience with the 3805 and BD55? Does everything sound as good analog as it does digital?


Sorry for the many questions!


Joel


----------



## jmpage2

Blu-Ray discs don't have 6.1 or 7.1 encodes of the legacy audio formats so your concern about getting these over optical is not warranted.


Blu-Ray discs all have a DD 5.1 soundtrack for legacy playback over old legacy connection via optical/coax.


Those BD movies with a True-HD or DTS-MA have a "core" audio track embedded in those encodes that is also 5.1 (even if the True-HD or DTS-MA track is 7.1) and can be extracted and played back over optical/coax for legacy support.


The analog outputs exist so that the player can decode the advanced audio and output it directly to your AVR.


This isn't a step "backwards" because all audio winds up being analog eventually. All that's happening is that you are letting the player do the decoding instead of it being done in your AVR.


Final point.... if your AVR has 5.1, 6.1 or 7.1 analog inputs then just use those, the sound from even a 5.1 True-HD or DTS-MA track is going to be far better than 6.1 or 7.1 DD or DTS over optical or coax from a legacy DVD. You can use bitstream with a legacy connection if you are really concerned about getting your legacy DTS and DD 5.1 and 6.1 tracks off of those discs that have those audio tracks.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mythrenegade* /forum/post/15157575
> 
> 
> Let me see if I understand you correctly. If I use the optical connection I use now, I will only have 5.1 instead of 6.1/7.1 that the movie may be encoded in and the 6.1 my system is capable of.



Optical limits you to the legacy versions of DD and DTS. You pretty much get exactly what you get now, except that the bit rates will usually be higher. Legacy DD and DTS only do 5.1. DVDs with 6.1 have a flag in the metadata that instructs the decoder to use matrix processing to create a rear channel.


Lossless formats on Blu-ray allow for genuine 6.1 and 7.1 soundtracks with discrete rear channels. So, if you play a lossless 6.1 or 7.1 track on BD, the player will send audio for the seventh and eighth channels to your receiver.


Of course, the real advantage of lossless is the quality of the audio, not the number of channels. There aren't many 6.1 or 7.1 BD discs. Most are 5.1.



> Quote:
> Again, making sure I understand you correctly, the blu-ray players ignore the ES/EX flags for the analog output on legacy dvd's, but if I use toslink I can continue to enjoy the 6.1 soundtracks as encoded. Are there players that do not allow me to choose that option (digital connection, bitstream the tracks)?



Yes, you have that right. Most manufacturers have built their BD decoders to ignore the 6.1 flag. Remember, 6.1 is not a discrete format on DVD. It uses digital signal processing to create a rear channel. And, it's pretty rare to boot. I'm sure there's an engineering reason for ignoring the flag.


The solution for those who want audio in their rear speaker(s) is to use a digital connection and bitstream these tracks to their receivers. Then, everything works exactly the same way it does now. By the way, you can apply matrix processing yourself to any DVD. Just hit the DD-EX, DTS Neo:6, or PLIIx button on your receiver.



> Quote:
> It seems odd to me that the Toslink/Coax connections don't do 6.1 and I would need to use analog for that. Not really a question, just an observation... It seemed like my audio quality went way up when I switched to digital, and now I'm having to take a step back...



You are bit confused here, I think. The S/PDIF protocol used on optical and coax connections is limited to 5.1. That's always been the case and is true on your regular DVD player. You get 6.1 using optical because the receiver adds it with digital signal processing after the soundtrack has been decoded.



> Quote:
> Now wait a minute, if I use the analog connections, do I actually get full 7.1 since I am allowing the blu-ray player to process the audio? That sounds kind of cool.



Yes, that's the way it works. If the soundtrack is 7.1, then the player sends all eight channels to your receiver over eight analog cables.



> Quote:
> Is that what you experience with the 3805 and BD55?



I have a 5.1 system myself. But, yes, that's the way it works.



> Quote:
> Does everything sound as good analog as it does digital?



You don't "hear" digital audio. Digital is just a file with a bunch of zeros and ones. All digital audio has to be converted to analog to drive speakers and create sound we actually can hear. The conversion usually happens in the receiver. But, since lossless audio requires HDMI for digital transmission, and your receiver doesn't have HDMI, then you do the conversion in the player instead. It's the same digital source and produces the same analog output.


I get the sense you are unclear about the meaning of lossless audio. Movie soundtracks are recorded as PCM, which is a digital audio format that takes up a lot of space on a disc. Codecs from Dolby Digital to dts-Master Audio are nothing more than zip files used to compress the original audio into smaller packages to save space. Decoding simply puts back the data that got taken out during the compression stage. The soundtrack is then back to being PCM again.


The legacy formats (DD 5.1 and DTS) squeeze the audio so much that some of the data removed in compression is not put back in the end. The lossless formats put everything back. Nothing is lost. So, presumably, the lossless version is better because it has all of the original data, not just some of it. As a practical matter, Dolby and DTS do an excellent job of only removing data that we may not hear anyway. But, that's a whole different discussion.


----------



## Ryked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15157950
> 
> 
> Optical limits you to the legacy versions of DD and DTS. You pretty much get exactly what you get now, except that the bit rates will usually be higher. Legacy DD and DTS only do 5.1. DVDs with 6.1 have a flag in the metadata that instructs the decoder to use matrix processing to create a rear channel.
> 
> 
> Lossless formats on Blu-ray allow for genuine 6.1 and 7.1 soundtracks with discrete rear channels. So, if you play a lossless 6.1 or 7.1 track on BD, the player will send audio for the seventh and eighth channels to your receiver.
> 
> 
> Of course, the real advantage of lossless is the quality of the audio, not the number of channels. There aren't many 6.1 or 7.1 BD discs. Most are 5.1.
> 
> 
> Yes, you have that right. Most manufacturers have built their BD decoders to ignore the 6.1 flag. Remember, 6.1 is not a discrete format on DVD. It uses digital signal processing to create a rear channel. And, it's pretty rare to boot. I'm sure there's an engineering reason for ignoring the flag.
> 
> 
> The solution for those who want audio in their rear speaker(s) is to use a digital connection and bitstream these tracks to their receivers. Then, everything works exactly the same way it does now. By the way, you can apply matrix processing yourself to any DVD. Just hit the DD-EX, DTS Neo:6, or PLIIx button on your receiver.
> 
> 
> You are bit confused here, I think. The S/PDIF protocol used on optical and coax connections is limited to 5.1. That's always been the case and is true on your regular DVD player. You get 6.1 using optical because the receiver adds it with digital signal processing after the soundtrack has been decoded.
> 
> 
> Yes, that's the way it works. If the soundtrack is 7.1, then the player sends all eight channels to your receiver over eight analog cables.
> 
> 
> I have a 5.1 system myself. But, yes, that's the way it works.
> 
> 
> You don't "hear" digital audio. Digital is just a file with a bunch of zeros and ones. All digital audio has to be converted to analog to drive speakers and create sound we actually can hear. The conversion usually happens in the receiver. But, since lossless audio requires HDMI for digital transmission, and your receiver doesn't have HDMI, then you do the conversion in the player instead. It's the same digital source and produces the same analog output.
> 
> 
> I get the sense you are unclear about the meaning of lossless audio. Movie soundtracks are recorded as PCM, which is a digital audio format that takes up a lot of space on a disc. Codecs from Dolby Digital to dts-Master Audio are nothing more than zip files used to compress the original audio into smaller packages to save space. Decoding simply puts back the data that got taken out during the compression stage. The soundtrack is then back to being PCM again.
> 
> 
> The legacy formats (DD 5.1 and DTS) squeeze the audio so much that some of the data removed in compression is not put back in the end. The lossless formats put everything back. Nothing is lost. So, presumably, the lossless version is better because it has all of the original data, not just some of it. As a practical matter, Dolby and DTS do an excellent job of only removing data that we may not hear anyway. But, that's a whole different discussion.



Thanks! Good info! Helped me make my decision and really cleared up allot of questions I had bouncing around in my head.


----------



## Yankeefan83

Hi guys, I need some help on picking a Blu-Ray player. It will be my first one, so I'm looking at couple that will be on sale black Friday. I'm looking for the best deal on a good Blu-Ray player.


The two I'm looking at are:


Samsung Blu-ray High-Definition Disc Player with 1080p Output

Model: BD-P1500

($199.99 @ Radio Shack)


Sony Blu-ray Disc Player with 1080p Output

Model: BDP-S350

($179.99 @ Kmart)


I have a Samsung 52" LCD HDTV Full 1080p (LN-T5265F). I don't have a real sound system, just a Sony DVD Home Theatre System (DAV-FX500). I believe I would be able to connect either Blu-ray player to the Theatre System via the optical digital connection. 5.1 is fine for me for now.


I'd like to buy the better of the Blu-ray players mentioned above. I've checked out reviews the past couple days on both, and the Sony seems to have slightly better reviews, but not by much. I'd appreciate any advice.


Thanks


----------



## MrBreeze

Panasonic BD35 or Sony S350 for $199?


I will be feeding it through an Onkyo 805 to an Epson 550 (720p) projector. I am extremely interested in the Sony because of the quick start option. I want to use it for sd-dvd's and while I can be patient when using it my family gets rather agitated when they have to wait for boot up.


Is there a compelling reason, given the above, that I should still purchase the Panasonic?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yankeefan83* /forum/post/15158814
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I need some help on picking a Blu-Ray player. It will be my first one, so I'm looking at couple that will be on sale black Friday. I'm looking for the best deal on a good Blu-Ray player.
> 
> 
> The two I'm looking at are:
> 
> 
> Samsung Blu-ray High-Definition Disc Player with 1080p Output
> 
> Model: BD-P1500
> 
> ($199.99 @ Radio Shack)
> 
> 
> Sony Blu-ray Disc Player with 1080p Output
> 
> Model: BDP-S350
> 
> ($179.99 @ Kmart)
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung 52" LCD HDTV Full 1080p (LN-T5265F). I don't have a real sound system, just a Sony DVD Home Theatre System (DAV-FX500). I believe I would be able to connect either Blu-ray player to the Theatre System via the optical digital connection. 5.1 is fine for me for now.
> 
> 
> I'd like to buy the better of the Blu-ray players mentioned above. I've checked out reviews the past couple days on both, and the Sony seems to have slightly better reviews, but not by much. I'd appreciate any advice.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Get the Sony S350. P1500 has lousy support.


----------



## Yankeefan83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15159254
> 
> 
> Get the Sony S350. P1500 has lousy support.



Thanks


----------



## mythrenegade




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15157950
> 
> 
> Optical limits you to the legacy versions of DD and DTS. You pretty much get exactly what you get now, except that the bit rates will usually be higher. Legacy DD and DTS only do 5.1. DVDs with 6.1 have a flag in the metadata that instructs the decoder to use matrix processing to create a rear channel.



Gotcha. So as long as the Panasonic BD55 allows me to do the decoding in my receiver, the DTS & DD will function exactly as they do now. Cool.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15157950
> 
> 
> Lossless formats on Blu-ray allow for genuine 6.1 and 7.1 soundtracks with discrete rear channels. So, if you play a lossless 6.1 or 7.1 track on BD, the player will send audio for the seventh and eighth channels to your receiver.



This is also very nice. So now all that work installing the 7.1 surround sound speakers will begin to pay off  I had originally wired the house for 6.1, and it took a little creativity to get it rearranged for 7.1...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15157950
> 
> 
> Of course, the real advantage of lossless is the quality of the audio, not the number of channels. There aren't many 6.1 or 7.1 BD discs. Most are 5.1.
> 
> 
> Yes, you have that right. Most manufacturers have built their BD decoders to ignore the 6.1 flag. Remember, 6.1 is not a discrete format on DVD. It uses digital signal processing to create a rear channel. And, it's pretty rare to boot. I'm sure there's an engineering reason for ignoring the flag.
> 
> 
> The solution for those who want audio in their rear speaker(s) is to use a digital connection and bitstream these tracks to their receivers. Then, everything works exactly the same way it does now. By the way, you can apply matrix processing yourself to any DVD. Just hit the DD-EX, DTS Neo:6, or PLIIx button on your receiver.



I'm a bit confused by this. DTS has a "DTS 6.1 Discrete" mode that I thought meant there were six distinct channels of audio (7 if you count the LFE) not a matrixing.


The receiver by default always uses PLIIx for 5.1 sources, on your other note. That's nice, but the rear channel is nice for those movies that use it (LOTR, Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow, a few others).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15157950
> 
> 
> You don't "hear" digital audio. Digital is just a file with a bunch of zeros and ones. All digital audio has to be converted to analog to drive speakers and create sound we actually can hear. The conversion usually happens in the receiver. But, since lossless audio requires HDMI for digital transmission, and your receiver doesn't have HDMI, then you do the conversion in the player instead. It's the same digital source and produces the same analog output.



I'm aware of the need for everything to eventually go analog, I just wasn't clear. I always have operated with the understanding that it's best to stay digital until the receiver to avoid signal loss and degredation from analog cabling.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15157950
> 
> 
> I get the sense you are unclear about the meaning of lossless audio. Movie soundtracks are recorded as PCM, which is a digital audio format that takes up a lot of space on a disc. Codecs from Dolby Digital to dts-Master Audio are nothing more than zip files used to compress the original audio into smaller packages to save space. Decoding simply puts back the data that got taken out during the compression stage. The soundtrack is then back to being PCM again.
> 
> 
> The legacy formats (DD 5.1 and DTS) squeeze the audio so much that some of the data removed in compression is not put back in the end. The lossless formats put everything back. Nothing is lost. So, presumably, the lossless version is better because it has all of the original data, not just some of it. As a practical matter, Dolby and DTS do an excellent job of only removing data that we may not hear anyway. But, that's a whole different discussion.



I've got a very solid understanding of compression, but it seemed like my sound quality went up dramatically when I installed the AVR-3805 and connected my DVD player with the toslink cable. But that probably had a lot more to do with the additional watts (120 per channel vs. 55) and the overall superior build of the AVR-3805 vs. my old Denon than it did with the switch from RCA to Toslink, now that I think about it.


Thanks again for your replies, they have been most helpful! I have settled on the Panasonic BD55 because it is a profile 2.0 player that allows me to utilize the HD audio formats with my AVR-3805. I have spent quite a bit of time assembling my system, and cannot afford to upgrade the 3805 to something new. The extra $100 for the audio outs on the blu-ray deck are totally worth it to me!


Joel


----------



## Haseeb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mythrenegade* /forum/post/15159601
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your replies, they have been most helpful! I have settled on the Panasonic BD55 because it is a profile 2.0 player that allows me to utilize the HD audio formats with my AVR-3805. I have spent quite a bit of time assembling my system, and cannot afford to upgrade the 3805 to something new. The extra $100 for the audio outs on the blu-ray deck are totally worth it to me!
> 
> 
> Joel



Why can't you use BD35 for the same setup instead of BD55? I would like to know becuase I would like to use BD35 if there is no real reason to spend more money for 55 in the similar sitaution.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Haseeb* /forum/post/15159674
> 
> 
> Why can't you use BD35 for the same setup instead of BD55? I would like to know becuase I would like to use BD35 if there is no real reason to spend more money for 55 in the similar sitaution.




Because his Denon 3805 doesn't have any HDMI inputs. To get the high definition audio from Blu Ray he needs to use the 7.1 analog inputs on his receiver. The BD-35 doesn't have 7.1 analog out while the BD-55 does.


----------



## mankite

There about the same price msrp. Which is the better player and why? And what's the difference between a bluray player and a bluray Transport like the Denon is?


----------



## mbkowns

I want to get a blueray player. I am having problems choosing which one to get. My reciever doesn't have HDMI inputs but has 7.1 analog audio inputs.


I would like to find a blueray player that will decode all the audio tracks and bring me up to date with the new technology that i can output to my older reciever.


I am looking on the page below.


Since I am not decoding on the reciever side which of these could avoid needing with the blueray player that I go with?

http://www.blu-ray.com/players/compare.php 


DTS-HD MA bitstream

DTS-HD MA

TrueHD bitstream

TrueHD

PCM

DTS-HD

DTS

DD+

DD


----------



## Kal Rubinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbkowns* /forum/post/15160330
> 
> 
> I want to get a blueray player. I am having problems choosing which one to get. My reciever doesn't have HDMI inputs but has 7.1 analog audio inputs.
> 
> 
> I would like to find a blueray player that will decode all the audio tracks and bring me up to date with the new technology that i can output to my older reciever.
> 
> 
> I am looking on the page below.
> 
> 
> Since I am not decoding on the reciever side which of these could avoid needing with the blueray player that I go with?
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/players/compare.php
> 
> 
> DTS-HD MA bitstream
> 
> DTS-HD MA
> 
> TrueHD bitstream
> 
> TrueHD
> 
> PCM
> 
> DTS-HD
> 
> DTS
> 
> DD+
> 
> DD



Your player should decode all of those since, when you are using the analog connections, the AVR will not be able to do it.


----------



## mbkowns




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kal Rubinson* /forum/post/15160359
> 
> 
> Your player should decode all of those since, when you are using the analog connections, the AVR will not be able to do it.



I am confused about the bitstream ones. Whats the deal with those.


----------



## Kal Rubinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbkowns* /forum/post/15160392
> 
> 
> I am confused about the bitstream ones. Whats the deal with those.



I have no idea what that question means.


----------



## Kalani

So... Panny 35 vs. Sony 350. Assume same price.


Pros/Cons of each? Features, i/o, etc that one has over the other? And ideally, subjective info that is not captured in a black and white comparison of raw specs?


(yes, I searched, but I don't see any current threads with current info that have any significant amount of discussion)


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbkowns* /forum/post/15160330
> 
> 
> I would like to find a blueray player that will decode all the audio tracks and bring me up to date with the new technology that i can output to my older reciever.
> 
> 
> DTS-HD MA bitstream
> 
> DTS-HD MA



You need a player that decodes dts-MA. Ignore bitstream. That means the player sends it to a receiver over HDMI for decoding, which is not relevant to you.



> Quote:
> TrueHD bitstream
> 
> TrueHD



Same deal. Get a player that decodes TrueHD. Ignore bitstreaming.


The rest of them don't matter. If you get a player that decodes TrueHD and dts-MA, you'll get the others as well.


Look at the Panasonic BD55 and the Sony S550. Those are your current choices for decoding players with 7.1 analog outputs. There are other choices at $2,000.


----------



## mankite

Denon DVD-2500BDCI or Pioneer Elite BDP-05FD?


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


There about the same price msrp. Which is the better player and why? And what's the difference between a bluray player and a bluray Transport like the Denon is?


----------



## Fanaticalism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15156645
> 
> 
> I realize that this is the "help a guy pick a player" thread but some of these repeat questions are getting really long in the tooth.
> 
> 
> The Pioneer is a good player, but it has some serious drawbacks;
> 
> 
> 1. High price.
> 
> 2. No Profile 2.0 support.
> 
> 3. Slow (it's actually the slowest loading player if memory serves).
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that 1080P performance, is for all intents and purposes, indistinguishable in almost all cases. Even in the ballyhooed player shootout the reviewers admit that the differences in 1080P performance is pretty much negligible in regular viewing.
> 
> 
> People are really splitting hairs on some of this stuff. For those of you guys with massive screens fed by *1080p* front projectors *AND* upconverting your legacy SD-DVD collection is your primary concern, then by all means you should select one of the players with a top notch upscaling chip in it.
> 
> 
> Alternatively you can continue using the SD-DVD player you already (probably) own and simply select the BD player that has the audio options you need and has profile 2.0 support.
> 
> 
> For those of you who don't care about loading speed, profile 2.0 support, etc, and feel that SD upconversion trumps all then buy the Pioneer or buy the Samsung 2550 if you are willing to put up with some of the Samsung issues.
> 
> 
> Or wait another 3-9 months for the Oppo to come out, hope they hit a home run and spend your $600 on that machine.
> 
> 
> For those who want great overall performance and don't need analog audio outputs, the PS3 is still the BEST player on the market. It loads super quick, has quality SD-DVD upconversion, has integrated wi-fi for viewing BD Live features, etc. The IR integration issue isn't much of a deal either as you can get IR converters that let your home theater remote work with the PS3. Criterion uses the PS3 as their reference player, if that gives you any idea.
> 
> 
> For those needing advanced audio options with good upconversion, the Panasonic 55 or Sony 550 are great choices.
> 
> 
> For those needing just a good, solid, 2.0 player, and will do their audio over HDMI then the Sony 350 and Panasonic 35 are excellent choices with the Panny getting bonus points for slightly faster loading times and better SD-DVD upconversion.
> 
> 
> If you just need a basic "Blu-Ray" player then the Funai player sold under many brand names or the Memorex that just hit the market are both good choices for ~$150.




I think this post should just be quoted every 7 posts, because apparently most don't ever bother to read the threads. They just bounce in, and ask whatever it is they wanted to.


That being said, I will go ahead and quote it.


----------



## Fanaticalism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mankite* /forum/post/15160619
> 
> 
> Denon DVD-2500BDCI or Pioneer Elite BDP-05FD?
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> There about the same price msrp. Which is the better player and why? And what's the difference between a bluray player and a bluray Transport like the Denon is?



Here is your answer:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15156645
> 
> 
> I realize that this is the "help a guy pick a player" thread but some of these repeat questions are getting really long in the tooth.
> 
> 
> The Pioneer is a good player, but it has some serious drawbacks;
> 
> 
> 1. High price.
> 
> 2. No Profile 2.0 support.
> 
> 3. Slow (it's actually the slowest loading player if memory serves).
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that 1080P performance, is for all intents and purposes, indistinguishable in almost all cases. Even in the ballyhooed player shootout the reviewers admit that the differences in 1080P performance is pretty much negligible in regular viewing.
> 
> 
> People are really splitting hairs on some of this stuff. For those of you guys with massive screens fed by *1080p* front projectors *AND* upconverting your legacy SD-DVD collection is your primary concern, then by all means you should select one of the players with a top notch upscaling chip in it.
> 
> 
> Alternatively you can continue using the SD-DVD player you already (probably) own and simply select the BD player that has the audio options you need and has profile 2.0 support.
> 
> 
> For those of you who don't care about loading speed, profile 2.0 support, etc, and feel that SD upconversion trumps all then buy the Pioneer or buy the Samsung 2550 if you are willing to put up with some of the Samsung issues.
> 
> 
> Or wait another 3-9 months for the Oppo to come out, hope they hit a home run and spend your $600 on that machine.
> 
> 
> For those who want great overall performance and don't need analog audio outputs, the PS3 is still the BEST player on the market. It loads super quick, has quality SD-DVD upconversion, has integrated wi-fi for viewing BD Live features, etc. The IR integration issue isn't much of a deal either as you can get IR converters that let your home theater remote work with the PS3. Criterion uses the PS3 as their reference player, if that gives you any idea.
> 
> 
> For those needing advanced audio options with good upconversion, the Panasonic 55 or Sony 550 are great choices.
> 
> 
> For those needing just a good, solid, 2.0 player, and will do their audio over HDMI then the Sony 350 and Panasonic 35 are excellent choices with the Panny getting bonus points for slightly faster loading times and better SD-DVD upconversion.
> 
> 
> If you just need a basic "Blu-Ray" player then the Funai player sold under many brand names or the Memorex that just hit the market are both good choices for ~$150.



Do a basic search between the two from the manufacturer websites. It is very straightforward.


The Denon is a vanilla player. The Pio comes with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/15161394
> 
> 
> I think this post should just be quoted every 7 posts, because apparently most don't ever bother to read the threads. They just bounce in, and ask whatever it is they wanted to.
> 
> 
> That being said, I will go ahead and quote it.



People are free to do that. Personally I don't have a lot of empathy for people who can't spend 5 minutes researching a $200-$400 purchase and expect other people to tell them what to buy.


I won't be answering such questions any longer but I'm sure that answers will dribble out of other folks with more patience for the people who want us to spend their money for them.


If people have specific questions that they are hinging a purchase decision on I think people are generally happy to help.


----------



## kingtz

I, too, would really like to buy a BD player for my new tv. However, since I don't have a sound system (am currently using 2.1 computer speakers since my tv is hooked up to my pc/media center), I want to get a BD Home Theater in a Box.


My question is this: are there any good BD home theater in a box options coming up in the near future? Everything out now are either standalone BD players or DVD home theater in a box systems.


I am getting a bit antsy seeing all these new deals on BD players, but I'd rather just get a home theather in a box setup and kill 2 birds.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingtz* /forum/post/15161667
> 
> 
> My question is this: are there any good BD home theater in a box options coming up in the near future? Everything out now are either standalone BD players or DVD home theater in a box systems.



I think Panasonic announced one.


----------



## mythrenegade




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbkowns* /forum/post/15160330
> 
> 
> I want to get a blueray player. I am having problems choosing which one to get. My reciever doesn't have HDMI inputs but has 7.1 analog audio inputs.
> 
> 
> I would like to find a blueray player that will decode all the audio tracks and bring me up to date with the new technology that i can output to my older reciever.
> 
> 
> I am looking on the page below.
> 
> 
> Since I am not decoding on the reciever side which of these could avoid needing with the blueray player that I go with?
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/players/compare.php
> 
> 
> DTS-HD MA bitstream
> 
> DTS-HD MA
> 
> TrueHD bitstream
> 
> TrueHD
> 
> PCM
> 
> DTS-HD
> 
> DTS
> 
> DD+
> 
> DD



The Panasonic BD55 will do what you want, so will the Sony 550. The samsung 2500 has a promised upgrade, but samsung has not won many friends with the speed of their tech support so I'd avoid it.


Joel


----------



## BIslander

There are a couple of things in here I'd like to clarify because authoritative posts like this one tend to get treated by others as gospel.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15157698
> 
> 
> Blu-Ray discs all have a DD 5.1 soundtrack for legacy playback over old legacy connection via optical/coax.



DD 5.1 is not a requirement and many discs do not have one of these tracks. The BD spec simply requires DD, DTS, or PCM - some sort of audio that any receiver can handle.



> Quote:
> Those BD movies with a True-HD or DTS-MA have a "core" audio track embedded in those encodes that is also 5.1 (even if the True-HD or DTS-MA track is 7.1) and can be extracted and played back over optical/coax for legacy support.



DTS uses a core + extension approach. There's one audio file that consists of the legacy core plus extension data that is added to the core to do lossless playback. Dolby takes a different approach. There are two separate tracks - TrueHD and DD 5.1. As a practical matter, both work as this post describes: if you play the lossless track, you get a lossy, legacy version over optical or coax. But, the means the two companies use are not the same.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingtz* /forum/post/15161667
> 
> 
> I, too, would really like to buy a BD player for my new tv. However, since I don't have a sound system (am currently using 2.1 computer speakers since my tv is hooked up to my pc/media center), I want to get a BD Home Theater in a Box.
> 
> 
> My question is this: are there any good BD home theater in a box options coming up in the near future? Everything out now are either standalone BD players or DVD home theater in a box systems.
> 
> 
> I am getting a bit antsy seeing all these new deals on BD players, but I'd rather just get a home theather in a box setup and kill 2 birds.



You're better off with a standalone BD player. HTiB is generally a compromise to package a bunch of features in a system. If a HTiB BD player fails, you may have to replace the receiver too if its a combo unit.


For instance Panasonic has the SC-BT100 system with integrated BD player. If the player no longer works, you have to buy a whole new unit. There is one optical input and no HDMI or any other video inputs on this thing. You can't even run the video from a satellite receiver/cable box thru this.
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_133SCBT...0.html?tp=6419 


I totally believe seperate components are the way to go.


If you buy a HTIB system that doesn't come with a video player of any kind, say the Onkyo 6100, 7100 or 9100THX, how much harder is it to add a BD player? And you'd get to pick a player with the feature set you want.


----------



## kingtz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/15162017
> 
> 
> You're better off with a standalone BD player. HTiB is generally a compromise to package a bunch of features in a system. If a HTiB BD player fails, you may have to replace the receiver too if its a combo unit.
> 
> 
> For instance Panasonic has the SC-BT100 system with integrated BD player. If the player no longer works, you have to buy a whole new unit. There is one optical input and no HDMI or any other video inputs on this thing. You can't even run the video from a satellite receiver/cable box thru this.
> http://www.crutchfield.com/p_133SCBT...0.html?tp=6419
> 
> 
> I totally believe seperate components are the way to go.
> 
> 
> If you buy a HTIB system that doesn't come with a video player of any kind, say the Onkyo 6100, 7100 or 9100THX, how much harder is it to add a BD player? And you'd get to pick a player with the feature set you want.



You make a really good point. Also, price-wise, that Panasonic you linked isn't very cheap either -seems to be even more expensive than buying a standalone BD AND a HTiB!


Hmmm...now I'm also highly considering a BD-Rom - since I already have a HTPC hooked up to my tv - and a HTiB (the Onkyo 6100 is looking good). I don't suppose anyone has thoughts about load time differences between between standalone players and HTPC for BD movies?


----------



## wharfrat

I'm looking at the SamBD P2500

and the PanasonicBD35


Can someone explain what the concept of lossless audio format playback is please, and which units have it?


I have discs that are burned with Flac and a bunch with Shorten files.......will a player that plays lossless audio play these?


----------



## powdercarrot

Thank you all for contributing to this thread. I've finally decided to get a Blu Ray player and have an older 5.1 Yamaha receiver without HDMI. I'm sure I'll be upgrading the receiver within a year or so, but for the time being will it make a difference to me if I get a player that has the analog outputs (e.g. BD55 vs BD35)? Also, how does the Sony S350 compare with the Panasonics for upconversion?


----------



## joserey1701

Does anyone know if the the Sony BDP-BX1 and the Sony 350 the same player? I have heard that it is but a re-packaged version for Costco/Sams. Then I have heard that there is a difference in the internal True HD decoding (that the BDP-BX1 does not do this).


Please advise a newbie!!! Thanks in advance.


----------



## afrogt

don't know about the BX1 but you can order a Sony 350 directly from Sonystyle.com for $150. Check the best deals thread. Its backordered now but you still get the same price when it ships.


Go to the Special Deals thread. Check post #6515.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wharfrat* /forum/post/15162353
> 
> 
> Can someone explain what the concept of lossless audio format playback is please, and which units have it?



Dolby Digital 5.1 and DTS are compression schemes used to shrink soundtracks so that they will fit on movie film strips, CDs and DVDs. The soundtracks have to compressed so much that some of the data removed in compression is not put back when they are decompressed for playback.


Blu-ray disks are larger and the soundtracks don't have to be compressed as much. Some movies are put on BDs as uncompressed PCM, which are copies of the original soundtracks. Others are encoded using Dolby TrueHD or DTS HD-Master Audio, techniques which recover all of the data that was removed during compression. The end result is also a copy of the original studio master.


All BD players can process lossless audio. The real issue is the capability of your receiver. If you have a newer AVR with HDMI 1.3 and lossless decoders, you can get any BD player. If you have one with HDMI 1.1, then you need a player that decodes the lossless tracks itself. If your receiver lacks HDMI, then you need a player that decodes the formats and has analog outputs. There's a chart in a sticky thread called Bluray Player Audio Support Comparison Chart at the top of this forum. It shows the audio capabilities of all players.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *powdercarrot* /forum/post/15162934
> 
> 
> I've finally decided to get a Blu Ray player and have an older 5.1 Yamaha receiver without HDMI. I'm sure I'll be upgrading the receiver within a year or so, but for the time being will it make a difference to me if I get a player that has the analog outputs (e.g. BD55 vs BD35)?



Yes. If you want lossless audio, you need to get the BD55. It will decode the lossless tracks, do the digital-analog conversion, and send all 6 to 8 channels of audio over separate cables to your receiver. With the BD35, you will be limited to an optical connection and the legacy DD and DTS formats.


You may or may not find much improvement from lossless audio, however. Some people swear it's far better. Others say there's little or no difference. Both DD and DTS are encoded at higher bitrates on BD than DVD and sound better as a result. Personally, I prefer lossless. But, I don't find the differences to be significant.


----------



## Dragonfly

Retire my HD_DVD player and go to Blue Ray.

Here is my audio set up, Oknyo 801, no HDMI, 7:1, THX and has analog inputs for True HD. My HD-DVD is hooked up via optical the video is out to TV via HDMI.

Right now I am leaning towards a Panny 55, the latest Sony seems to be equal but is a ugly as sin in my opinion with that blue front, as I have an all black rack except for my two replay tv's.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Kalani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /forum/post/15163916
> 
> 
> Retire my HD_DVD player and go to Blue Ray.
> 
> Here is my audio set up, Oknyo 801, no HDMI, 7:1, THX and has analog inputs for True HD. My HD-DVD is hooked up via optical the video is out to TV via HDMI.
> 
> Right now I am leaning towards a Panny 55, the latest Sony seems to be equal but is a ugly as sin in my opinion with that blue front, as I have an all black rack except for my two replay tv's.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?



Both the Sony s550 and Panny 55 seem well-regarded. I couldn't worry about the blue in the Sony... I've seen them in racks. The blue front is a lot less blue in person than in the on-line photos, and blends nicely with a rack. It's a REALLY dark blue.


There's an entire thread comparing the two on the front page of the Blu-Ray forum.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *powdercarrot* /forum/post/15162934
> 
> 
> Thank you all for contributing to this thread. I've finally decided to get a Blu Ray player and have an older 5.1 Yamaha receiver without HDMI. I'm sure I'll be upgrading the receiver within a year or so, but for the time being will it make a difference to me if I get a player that has the analog outputs (e.g. BD55 vs BD35)? Also, how does the Sony S350 compare with the Panasonics for upconversion?



I was able to compare the BD35 and S350 and the BD35 was the better player all the way around(IMO) especially with the audio portion(don't ask me why). With that being said if you can get the S350 from sonystyle for $150 that's a no-brainer.


----------



## bofa89

I cant figure out which one to get! Do they both support the best audio formats available?


Unlike others, I have taken my time to read the forum and find the answer myself, but I was unable to locate the information. I have spent about 5 hours trying to figure out which one to get


Current setup


Pioneer Elite VSX -94THX

Klipsch Reference series all the way around

Samsung 50" DLP


Thanks for any help.


----------



## hipchecker

Just like so many on this thread I am torn between:


Sony S350


Panasonic BD35


Samsung 1500


Assuming I'm going to get a good receiver (Onkyo 606 or so), which player should I get?


Also, the $150 s350 on sonystyle isn't available anymore. the ecoupon doesn't work.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bofa89* /forum/post/15165926
> 
> 
> I cant figure out which one to get! Do they both support the best audio formats available?
> 
> 
> Unlike others, I have taken my time to read the forum and find the answer myself, but I was unable to locate the information. I have spent about 5 hours trying to figure out which one to get
> 
> 
> Current setup
> 
> 
> Pioneer Elite VSX -94THX
> 
> Klipsch Reference series all the way around
> 
> Samsung 50" DLP
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.



Yes both support all audio formats.........I'm not sure if the 1500 will bit stream DTS-HD/MA? either way I would go with the BD35 (IMO)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hipchecker* /forum/post/15166494
> 
> 
> Just like so many on this thread I am torn between:
> 
> 
> Sony S350
> 
> 
> Panasonic BD35
> 
> 
> Samsung 1500
> 
> 
> Assuming I'm going to get a good receiver (Onkyo 606 or so), which player should I get?
> 
> 
> Also, the $150 s350 on sonystyle isn't available anymore. the ecoupon doesn't work.



If the price is all the same I would go with the BD35(IMO) I have the S350 & BD35 and the BD35 IMO is a better player all they way around. I can't speak for the 1500.


----------



## bofa89

I took your advice and went with the Panasonic DMP-BD35! I ended up paying $230. I know I could have gotten it cheaper if I waited, but I had to have one today.


----------



## hipchecker

The Panasonic BD35K is on sale at Costco for $229. I'm wondering if it's the same one. I know sometimes Costco get cheaper, modified models.


The model was: DMP-BD35AK


Can anyone confirm if it is the same one. thanks


----------



## tnord

i've read the last 10 pages of this thread......and i just wanted to confirm that i'm understanding all this correctly;


i bought a Sharp Aquos 46D64 last year at this time like so may other people. i do not have a full home theater system, as my room is a poor shape, and has way too many hard surfaces to be conducive to good audio. so any sort of analog output for 5.1 or 7.1 i don't really care about.


really all i'm looking for is best PQ on both BR and SD-DVD over HDMI at a decent price, and the more video formats it can play the better. i currently have the pioneer DV-400V dvd player so i can output 480i over HDMI and let my TV do the scaling/deinterlacing.


from what i've read it looks like what i want is either the Panasonic 35 or the Sony 350. looks like people think the Panasonic is slightly better, but it seems to be about $50 more right now, which isn't really that big of a deal.


----------



## Raibeaux

Hi. I have a Denon 2800 receiver. No HDMI, and I don't know if there's any upconversion or not. My room setting will not allow surround sound, so I'll be using only left and right, and center if it will work.


Question is, can I use the older Denon for a new hdtv/bluray/satelite/digital cable setup? Maybe coming from the optical outs of the sources or something? How would you guys work this out?


I've been thinking about the following BD players: Sony 550, Pana 55, Denon 1800, Pioneer 05, if that helps. A big concern is upconversion of standard DVD's. Even thought about getting the Oppo 983 just for playing them, but don't know that much about how much better it would be than the upconversion ability of the other players. Just read that it was the best way to go. Don't know, myself.


thanks much.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tnord* /forum/post/15169347
> 
> 
> i've read the last 10 pages of this thread......and i just wanted to confirm that i'm understanding all this correctly;
> 
> 
> i bought a Sharp Aquos 46D64 last year at this time like so may other people. i do not have a full home theater system, as my room is a poor shape, and has way too many hard surfaces to be conducive to good audio. so any sort of analog output for 5.1 or 7.1 i don't really care about.
> 
> 
> really all i'm looking for is best PQ on both BR and SD-DVD over HDMI at a decent price, and the more video formats it can play the better. i currently have the pioneer DV-400V dvd player so i can output 480i over HDMI and let my TV do the scaling/deinterlacing.
> 
> 
> from what i've read it looks like what i want is either the Panasonic 35 or the Sony 350. looks like people think the Panasonic is slightly better, but it seems to be about $50 more right now, which isn't really that big of a deal.



You are understanding correctly. The primary advantage that the Panasonic has over the Sony is a slightly better upscaler and marginally faster loading times. Some people have said they prefer the layout of the controls for the Sony unit, but overall the two units are fairly comparable.


Since you have a 46" set the differences in the upscaling will be minor, and probably not noticeable unless you sit extremely close to your TV.


I would say buy whichever one you can get the best price on.


----------



## jsil

I have the PS3 and was thinking about upgrading to pan BD 35 or pioneer 51fd. I'm looking at PQ and SQ for my setup. I'm using a Oknyo sr805 and Pan AX200U FP that does 1080P/24.


----------



## tnord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15169403
> 
> 
> You are understanding correctly. The primary advantage that the Panasonic has over the Sony is a slightly better upscaler and marginally faster loading times. Some people have said they prefer the layout of the controls for the Sony unit, but overall the two units are fairly comparable.
> 
> 
> Since you have a 46" set the differences in the upscaling will be minor, and probably not noticeable unless you sit extremely close to your TV.
> 
> 
> I would say buy whichever one you can get the best price on.



and am i also understanding correctly that as a BR/SD-DVD player only, the PS3 would not produce a noticeably higher PQ?


----------



## andy sullivan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hipchecker* /forum/post/15168826
> 
> 
> The Panasonic BD35K is on sale at Costco for $229. I'm wondering if it's the same one. I know sometimes Costco get cheaper, modified models.
> 
> 
> The model was: DMP-BD35AK
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm if it is the same one. thanks



Yes, there is only one BD35. The K simply stands for the color black. From what I can read from professional reviews the BD35 is the choice for it's price point.


----------



## hipchecker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andy sullivan* /forum/post/15169642
> 
> 
> Yes, there is only one BD35. The K simply stands for the color black. From what I can read from professional reviews the BD35 is the choice for it's price point.



Great, thanks. I might just go buy this. It's cheaper on Amazon, but costco gives an extra year warranty so it's worth the little extra.


Now it's on to the receiver and universal remote. Wish me luck!


----------



## andy sullivan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hipchecker* /forum/post/15169687
> 
> 
> Great, thanks. I might just go buy this. It's cheaper on Amazon, but costco gives an extra year warranty so it's worth the little extra.
> 
> 
> Now it's on to the receiver and universal remote. Wish me luck!



I went with the Yamaha 663 and love it. From JR.com


----------



## hezagenius

I am deciding between these 3 players and would like to get the best upscaling possible. My Oppo 981 is good but quite frankly, I think my Toshiba A35 does a better job. The Sammy has the Reon chip which I've read is supposed to do a great job. Do the Sony 350 and Panny 35 have comparable upscaling chips to the Sammy or is the Sammy the best in that regard? I am also concerned about the players stretching a 4:3 show to 16:9 (I've read that some Sony's do that). Is that a problem with any of these players? Are there any other players that are comparable within the price range of these (~$200-$300)? 7.1 analog is not a huge concern for me.


From what I've read, all 3 players at a minimum bitstream TrueHD and DTS-MA so I shouldn't have any audio problems with my Onkyo 606 that decodes both formats.


----------



## hezagenius

I am deciding between these 3 players and would like to get the best upscaling possible. My Oppo 981 is good but quite frankly, I think my Toshiba A35 does a better job. The Sammy has the Reon chip which I've read is supposed to do a great job. Do the Sony 350 and Panny 35 have comparable upscaling chips to the Sammy or is the Sammy the best in that regard? I am also concerned about the players stretching a 4:3 show to 16:9 (I've read that some Sony's do that). Is that a problem with any of these players? Are there any other players that are comparable within the price range of these (~$200-$300)? 7.1 analog is not a huge concern for me right now as I am using HDMI for all connections.


From what I've read, all 3 players at a minimum bitstream TrueHD and DTS-MA so I shouldn't have any audio problems with my Onkyo 606 that decodes both formats.


----------



## markwco

I finally decided on the Samsung 2500. It has been $299.95 at Amazon and I had a late night last night and was up at 2AM keeping an eye on Black Friday sales and ended up seeing it reduced to $269.95 so I ordered it. As a side note I heard yesterday that in December that Samsung is coming out with a firmware update that will allow HD streaming of Netflix content on the Samsung 2500.


----------



## TheSchlaf

I am about to pull the trigger on a LN40A550 and a Blu-Ray player. I need help deciding between the Samsung P2500, Panasonic 35, or Sony s350. I want BD-Live! 2.0 and good upconversion. I don't care about audio output as it will go thru HDMI to the TV and from there to my stereo. I have read and appreciate jmpage2's post about Blu-Rays about 2 pages back. I am leaning toward the p2500. I just wanted to double check and see what everyone's opinions were.


----------



## AEW

OK, I have read all 100 pages and I have decided on which BD player I want, but I still haven't got a answer to my last post so I'll try a different track.


Am I right in assuming the Panny 55 will play SD DVD's close enough to the OPPO player that I probably won't notice the difference on my 50" Hitachi RPLCD???


tia


Al


----------



## afrogt

Which Oppo player?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hipchecker* /forum/post/15169687
> 
> 
> Great, thanks. I might just go buy this. It's cheaper on Amazon, but costco gives an extra year warranty so it's worth the little extra.
> 
> 
> Now it's on to the receiver and universal remote. Wish me luck!




that one is easy. Denon 3808 and URC 900!


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheSchlaf* /forum/post/15170675
> 
> 
> I am about to pull the trigger on a LN40A550 and a Blu-Ray player. I need help deciding between the Samsung P2500, Panasonic 35, or Sony s350. I want BD-Live! 2.0 and good upconversion. I don't care about audio output as it will go thru HDMI to the TV and from there to my stereo. I have read and appreciate jmpage2's post about Blu-Rays about 2 pages back. I am leaning toward the p2500. I just wanted to double check and see what everyone's opinions were.



The Panasonic and Sony units have fewer (no) issues reading discs, both load faster than the 2500 and the Panasonic at least has upconversion as good as the upconversion in the Samsung.


I would go with BD35 or BDPS350


----------



## shinksma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/15170910
> 
> 
> Which Oppo player?



The one that is not out yet - to be released "this winter".


See the anticipation thread devoted to it here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1063625 


shinksma


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15171443
> 
> 
> that one is easy. Denon 3808 and URC 900!



Get a Harmony remote.


----------



## Sovelin

Okay, I'm looking for a BR player around the $300 price range that can stream Netflix (like the LG bd300, but without all the issues that it has), and can stream dvd's from my NAS. If it can upconvert streamed movies, even better. Anyone know of a BR player that can do that at the moment?


I was thinking the LG bd300, but I've heard some bad things about it, like it has issues with Netflix.


----------



## hipchecker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15171443
> 
> 
> that one is easy. Denon 3808 and URC 900!



Those are a little out of my price range.










So as to not hijack the thread, I'll post in the correct areas.


As far as Blu-Ray players, I have decided on the BD35. I read it will be $80 off at costco in the beginning of December.


----------



## tnord

am i correct in that the Panasonic 35/Sony 350 will not produce lower PQ than the PS3? i don't really care about the extra online features.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tnord* /forum/post/15173986
> 
> 
> am i correct in that the Panasonic 35/Sony 350 will not produce lower PQ than the PS3? i don't really care about the extra online features.



Yes, PQ is comparable.


----------



## Jim Shaffer

Are there any Blu-Ray players that will play MKV files burned to DVD? I suspect I could do it with Linux on a PS3, but for the price of a PS3 I could probably get a cheap Blu-Ray player and a Popcorn Hour or similar and play MKV files from a hard drive.


----------



## mr9.8

High Def Dilema


---------------------------------------------------------------------------


Greetings. I hope that some of you may be able to offer myself (and perhaps others) with the following:


My current set up is a Panasonic 42" TH42PX75U (I believe 1080i/720p), a Panasonic 480p DVD player and a receiver capable of Optical as well as 6 channel analog. It has no HDMI inputs.


I have been considering upgrading my DVD player to Blu-ray. The two Bluray players I am considering are the Pioneer BDP51FD or Panasonic's DMP-BD35 (both available through Airmiles without me having to spend any money).


The Pioneer allows me to make use of the 6 channel analog whereas the Panny does not. Should I go with the Pioneer? Will I see a noticeable improvement from 480p to the 1080i/720p? Will the sound over the 6 channels be worse than my current optical hook-up?


Or should I go with the Panny and purchase a new receiver to make use of the HDMI audio? Will the picture quality put out by the Panny as well as the sound quality warrant the investment on a new receiver that is otherwise working fine?


Or, given the native resolution of the TV, should I look at an upconverting DVD player (say an Oppo or another brand) that is less expensive than the above two Blu-ray models and save my airmiles towards something else?



Any advice is, as always, sincerely appreciated.


Cheers


----------



## lawrence99

Does the Panasonic BD55 output audio on analog and hdmi audio at the same time?


And the Sony S550 does not?


This is at least what I have read somewhere, but can not seem to be able to find.



Are there any others blu-ray players that do?


----------



## BIslander

I think you'll see the difference in Blu-ray picture quality on a 42" display.


Why not get a BD55 instead of BD35? It has analog outputs.


As to whether lossless is better than DD and DTS, it's hard to say. The older codecs are encoded at higher bit rates on Blu-ray and sound very good, some say every bit as good as lossless.


----------



## JDMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15171443
> 
> 
> that one is easy. Denon 3808 and URC 900!



Depending on which bank your credit card is with, a lot of them offer an extra year warranty on op of the original mfg warrany. My Visa offers that. You can call your cc company and ask if that feature is available.


----------



## townofturley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15177160
> 
> 
> The older codecs are encoded at higher bit rates on Blu-ray and sound very good, some say every bit as good as lossless.



As good as lossless. Not in any way, shape, or form. Don't forget that there are those who believe upconverted DVDs look like HD. No ears and no eyes will lead to these conclusions.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *townofturley* /forum/post/15177677
> 
> 
> As good as lossless. Not in any way, shape, or form.



In your humble opinion. Not with your ears, in your room, on your equipment the way you have it set up. Perhaps others feel differently.


----------



## miata

I'm about ready to start outfitting the other TVs in the house with BD players and the first to get the treatment is my old 38" Tube TV with 1080i component inputs. I've been considering the Panny 35 or the Sony 350 -- maybe even the Sammy 1500 if it is really good.


It seems that BD quality over HDMI is pretty similar. Is there much difference in PQ over component at 1080i between any of these players and say maybe even the PS3 for comparison? The old TV is not so sharp any more, so I am more concerned about color/grey scale accuracy.


If the 1080i component PQ is very similar from all players I would also like to know that as well.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hipchecker* /forum/post/15173761
> 
> 
> Those are a little out of my price range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So as to not hijack the thread, I'll post in the correct areas.
> 
> 
> As far as Blu-Ray players, I have decided on the BD35. I read it will be $80 off at costco in the beginning of December.




If you ask around, you'll be surprised how much lower they are then listed price. But enjoy your BD player. You really can't go wrong with any of them these days. Samsung, Panasonic, Sony are probably all equals at this point (unless you need analog outs...that's a different story)


----------



## jpniner

Can someone help me, not wanting to spend a fortune....have a huge SD DVD collection I want upconverted while transition to Blu-Ray. I would also like DIVX capability and/or future Netflix or BD-Live connectivity...


I have a 720p Sharp DT-510 Front projection setup, so will not be getting pure 1080p anytime soon but thats okay...


I want to get whatever, off Ebay and use the live.com 30% off they have right now. I was about to get an Oppo, but not sure its worth it since many of these HD players upconvert just as good with added bonus of Blu-Ray..?


suggestions


----------



## jpniner

also, is a pS3 much of a solution here, since it plays divx? Not much of a gamer, but if it does everything I need I would go for it to have the ability to occasionally game on it.


Network capability may be more important to me long term though, I already have a regular divx dvd player


----------



## vikings001

Any thoughts about a BD player if one wants to use it as their CD player as well. Im thinking of using the Denon 2500 to match my AVR 5308, but i would just as well use the Pan BD35, if there isnt much difference. Looks like the Denon transport is a better unit for CD audio, but I wondered if any one else had an opinion.


----------



## jpniner

I think I'm down to choosing between the Panny BD55 vs. Sony BDP-S550 vs. PS3


I have a 5.1 setup, with 720p Sharp dt-510 front projection setup in theater room. So will not be doing full 1080p yet


I would like to be able to upconvert my old dvd's, play Divx and have ability for Networking(BD-Live or Netflix?), all in one unit? Not that much of a gamer, but if PS3 is a good option I would go for it to be able to play games occasionally in my Theater


What is my best bet of these 3 plus any other suggestions? Thanks for any help, much needed.


----------



## ambrrx

Sorry in advance for the newbie-ish post










I am looking at buying my first BD player and have chosen three players in three price ranges based on info gather from this forum: the Panasonic BD35K (~$230), Panasonic BD55K (~$330), and the Pioneer 51FD (~$420).

*Here is my setup:*

Kuro 5010 plasma (it is awesome IMO) - speakers not attached

Kef 104/2 speakers (2 speakers only - no 5.1 or 7.1)

Denon DVD2800 DVD player

Comcast HD DVR

Panasonic SA XR57 Receiver

*Connections:*

Comcast video to Kuro via HDMI (video only due to lack of speakers on Kuro

Comcast audio to XR57 via optical

Denon DVD to Kuro via component cables (no HDMI on Denon)

Denon DVD audio to XR57 via coaxial


The HD video with the Comcast and Kuro is truly awesome. Audio is fine also. DVD's are not as crisp as the HD channels, but very good.


Questions:

(1) I read some posts saying the two Panny BD players (35 and 55) are not as good at playing DVD's (as decidated DVD players). Is this true with all BD players? Would the more expense 51FD play DVD's better? Even if it does, should I get the cheaper BD and continue to use Denon 2800 for DVD's?

(2) If you recommend the less expensive BD35K, should I connect it directly to the Kuro via HDMI, then use a coaxial or optical output for the audio (remember, I am only using a 2 speaker set up)?

(3) If I get a new receiver (possibly the Integra 5.9), would you recommend one of the more expensive BD players to get better audio? If so, should I use HDMI for both audio and video, or HDMI for video and coaxial or optical for audio? I've been doing a little reading about DTS-HD audio but don't really understand it.


Again, sorry in advance for all of the questions.


----------



## Lattimer1

Called Onkyo today about my TX-SR803 A/V receiver and asked about whether or not it would do "tru" 7.1 true-hd and master audio codecs and the product support specialist said that it doesn't matter if the decoders were in the Blu-ray player or not because once the signal gets to the receiver it is only going to decode whatever decoders the receiver came with originally, and he said it doesn't matter if you use HDMI or ANALOG 7.1.


This does not make since to me because i was told that I would get "tru" 7.1 with true hd or Master Audio if I got those decoders built into the blu-ray player and would use either HDMI or 7.1 analog the way my receiver was set up. I am really confused because some say one thing then Onkyo says another.


Please Help because If I need 7.1 analog it matters which Blu-Ray player i need to purchase, the Panny 55 or the Sony 550 or can I save money and get the Panny35 or Sony 350. I just want the real answer to get true 7.1 so I can futue-proof myself and enjoy discrete 7.1 movies even there are not too many on the market but hopefully there will be in the future.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lattimer1* /forum/post/15183265
> 
> 
> Called Onkyo today about my TX-SR803 A/V receiver and asked about whether or not it would do "tru" 7.1 true-hd and master audio codecs and the product support specialist said that it doesn't matter if the decoders were in the Blu-ray player or not because once the signal gets to the receiver it is only going to decode whatever decoders the receiver came with originally, and he said it doesn't matter if you use HDMI or ANALOG 7.1.
> 
> 
> This does not make since to me because i was told that I would get "tru" 7.1 with true hd or Master Audio if I got those decoders built into the blu-ray player and would use either HDMI or 7.1 analog the way my receiver was set up. I am really confused because some say one thing then Onkyo says another.
> 
> 
> Please Help because If I need 7.1 analog it matters which Blu-Ray player i need to purchase, the Panny 55 or the Sony 550 or can I save money and get the Panny35 or Sony 350. I just want the real answer to get true 7.1 so I can futue-proof myself and enjoy discrete 7.1 movies even there are not too many on the market but hopefully there will be in the future.



You got bad info from Onkyo CS. Surprise. If your AVR processes audio over HDMI, then you don't need analog outs, and the BD35 will be fine. The S350 does not decode dts-MA, though, so you'd be limited to the lossy DTS core with that player. The player will do the decoding and send the resulting PCM to your receiver. The one thing you need to check is whether your Onkyo supports 7.1 over HDMI. Some receivers only do 5.1.


----------



## Lattimer1

BIslander on page 36 of the manual it state that the "supported audio format" are:


2 channel linear PCM (32-192Khz, 16/20/24 bit)


mutltichannel linear PCM (5.1 ch, 32-96 khz, 16/20/24 bit)


Bitstream (Dolby Digital, DTS)


There is other info on this page if you happen to look at to help me......so am I good for 7.1 or not? Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lattimer1* /forum/post/15183530
> 
> 
> mutltichannel linear PCM (5.1 ch, 32-96 khz, 16/20/24 bit)



While the manual says 5.1 PCM, not 7.1, others with lesser Onkyo AVRs than yours have reported getting 7.1 PCM over HDMI just fine. I'd go over to the Amps & Receivers foum and post a inquiry in the 803 owner's thread.


----------



## Lattimer1

Thanks again for your help


----------



## moematthews

Saw a massively discounted Sony 2000ES today. Gorgeous player - obvious quality. Discounts mean it is now competitively priced with the Panny DMP55 and Pioneer BDP-51. The Sony 550 is actually cheaper. Money not really a concern; just looking for the best player in this general price range.


I'm not someone who is going to connect my player to the Internet. I never watch "bonus material" on DVDs and don't care about any of the additional features of BD-Live. Profile 2.0 therefore should not matter. I simply want the best picture and sound for the movies or concerts I'm watching. I understand the knock on the Sony 2000ES is that it does not decode DTS-MA onboard, whereas its 550 sibling does. I also understand that the Pioneer also does not decode this format onboard. Every review I've read of the Panasonic DMP55 has been spectacular, but What Hi Fi? says that the Pioneer outperforms it slightly. The Sony 2000ES is regularly 3 times the price of these other players, so I'm interested, even if it is an older unit.


Best picture and sound is the most important. With an emphasis on sound. My receiver does not decode HD codecs, but is a higher-end HDMI equipped Marantz. Do I really need DTS-MA capability? Is the Sony 2000ES really worth 3 times more than the others? Probably leaning toward the Panasonic otherwise. Would I be making a tremendous error in buying a last-generation Blu-Ray player if I don't care about interactive features at all?


Thanks.


----------



## rabident

What's the best BD player to plug into a new 52" 1080p LCD TV (no reciever) ? Would like it to upscale DVD too. I don't need interactive anything... in fact, the less I have to interact with the better. I just need something that plays movies and takes advantage of the higher resolution of the TV.


----------



## Sovelin

Are there any blu-ray players that I would be able to stream movies to from my computer or from an NAS? Or does anyone know if it is possible with the Panasonic dmp-bd35k?


----------



## iblaineman

OK I have been considering purchasing a blue ray player - amazing eh







.

Anyway I have been thinking that streaming netflix would be a nice feature. I see the Samsungs and an LG player stream netflix are there anymore?


I really want a good Blue Player / DVD up converter transport. I have a Panasonic 50" 1080p plasma and have been using a Denon 2900 dvd player. I am going to purchase a new receiver or pre/pro so analog out is not important to me. Although analog out might would be nice at least to I pick a receiver.


I would be willing to purchase a separate netflix streaming device if it means I get better video/audio quality in a blue ray player/


I was considering Panasonic but I have been doing some reading and it seems like maybe sony offers better DVD up convert.


What player plays the most movies without trouble?


Thanks

Blaine


----------



## Mark S.

Hi Everyone,


I need to pick up a blu-ray player ASAP and it seems the Panasonic DMP BD 30 or 35 would be the best options. I have 2 questions though:


1)Do either of them do any scaling to DVDs other than upconvert them to 480P? I DO NOT want the player doing any upconverting of DVDs to 1080P as my Onkyo 906 will do a better job. I want the the player to output DVDs at 480P and thats it. If they do upconvert DVDs to 1080P, can I disable that? I see words on the website such as "noise reduction" and that scares me - I just want it to send 1080P off of a blu-ray totally unmolested to my receiver, and I want it to send DVDs out at 480P only.


2) What are the differences between the DMP 30 and 35? I know the 35 is newer but thats about it. If the answer is in this thread, I simply do not have the time to read over 100 pages of replies haha.


Thanks in advance,


Mark


----------



## Kevin Tx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark S.* /forum/post/15188511
> 
> 
> If the answer is in this thread, I simply do not have the time to read over 100 pages of replies hah
> 
> 
> Mark



The search tab is your friend


----------



## jpeter1093




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark S.* /forum/post/15188511
> 
> 
> If the answer is in this thread, I simply do not have the time to read over 100 pages of replies haha.



Don't worry, Mark; many of us here don't have anything else to do but perform searches for you.










I'll get started right now...please watch your email for my bill. It will include my Paypal account.


Sheesh!


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpeter1093* /forum/post/15190513
> 
> 
> Don't worry, Mark; many of us here don't have anything else to do but perform searches for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get started right now...please watch your email for my bill. It will include my Paypal account.
> 
> 
> Sheesh!



He has no time to read, but apparently has time to wait for an answer.


----------



## max1227

Regarding posts #3005, 3007, 3008, 3009: I guess we should rename this thread The read Official "Help the guy pick a Blu-Ray Player" but only after he has spent hours researching the question first Thread.


IMO - if you don't want to answer a question don't - but don't be rude to someone asking for help on this post!


----------



## Quillers17

hey fellas... what do you think.. samsung bd-p1500 or the pana dmp-bd35? and why


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quillers17* /forum/post/15190958
> 
> 
> hey fellas... what do you think.. samsung bd-p1500 or the pana dmp-bd35? and why



Overwhelmingly people favor the BD35. It has much faster loading times, very good upscaling, and little to no issues with special features.


The only thing the 1500 has going for it is netflix streaming rentals through a possible future FW update.


----------



## Quillers17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15191003
> 
> 
> Overwhelmingly people favor the BD35. It has much faster loading times, very good upscaling, and little to no issues with special features.
> 
> 
> The only thing the 1500 has going for it is netflix streaming rentals through a possible future FW update.



Thank you! I am leaning that way, and I should have specified. I don't care at all about special features! I just want good sd pq and obviously a good blu-ray pq


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quillers17* /forum/post/15191027
> 
> 
> Thank you! I am leaning that way, and I should have specified. I don't care at all about special features! I just want good sd pq and obviously a good blu-ray pq



The Panasonic 35 is currently the best BD player on the market at around the ~250 price point. Some people have been lucky enough to get one for ~150 which is an incredible price on a very good BD unit.


Upscaling is above average and if you don't need analog audio output I can't see any reason not to go with this player unless you need the absolute best upscaling available in which case you should wait for the Oppo unit coming out next year at a very steep $600 price point.


----------



## Quillers17

What about the integra blu-ray player? Im pretty sure they don't make it. but they do offer a 3 year warranty?


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quillers17* /forum/post/15191112
> 
> 
> What about the integra blu-ray player? Im pretty sure they don't make it. but they do offer a 3 year warranty?



It doesn't have anything special from what I've seen. Get a BD35 or BDPS350 from Costco and you get a lifetime warranty, which beats 3 years in my book.... not to mention both of those players are less than 1/2 the price of the Onkyo.


----------



## Quillers17

wow lifetime huh? I have seen alot of mention about costco but didn't know that they offered that!


----------



## Quillers17

i just tried to search costco and didn't find a bd35? do they have limited availabilities?


----------



## wpjhs1

I have looked through reviews about the LG BD-300 and the Panasonic DMP-BD35 and still can't make up my mind.

I can buy the LG for about $50 less than the Panasonic but do any forum members seen what the two players are like in video quality with Blu-Ray disks.

I'm not really interested in DVD ability as I allready have a standalone upscaling DVD player and the Netflix option on the LG I will not be using, at least not yet.

I will be using this Blu-Ray player through a Denon AVR-1909.

My TV is an LG 50PG60UD

Each have their pros and cons but I would like an honest opinion.

Thanks.


----------



## hipchecker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quillers17* /forum/post/15191171
> 
> 
> i just tried to search costco and didn't find a bd35? do they have limited availabilities?



They have boxes of them at the store, not online. I read somewhere the BD35 is going on sale soon.


Also, Costco does NOT have a lifetime warranty on electronics anymore. It's now one year I believe. Too many people were breaking items on purpose and then returning them.


If I was Costco I would have changed it too. Nothing lasts forever.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge

My Costco normally carries the Sony BX1 aka S350.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15191126
> 
> 
> It doesn't have anything special from what I've seen. Get a BD35 or BDPS350 from Costco and you get a lifetime warranty, which beats 3 years in my book.... not to mention both of those players are less than 1/2 the price of the Onkyo.



I don't believe you get lifetime warranty on any electronics sold at Costco. Got a link?


----------



## arhughes

 http://www.costco.com/Service/Featur...uctNo=11204333 


Merchandise: We guarantee your satisfaction on every product we sell with a full refund. Exceptions: Televisions, projectors, computers, cameras, camcorders, iPOD / MP3 players and cellular phones must be returned within 90 days of purchase for a refund.


----------



## jpeter1093




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *max1227* /forum/post/15190926
> 
> 
> Regarding posts #3005, 3007, 3008, 3009: I guess we should rename this thread The read Official "Help the guy pick a Blu-Ray Player" but only after he has spent hours researching the question first Thread.
> 
> 
> IMO - if you don't want to answer a question don't - but don't be rude to someone asking for help on this post!



I don't think people mind helping others, we're here to share information. But to state that you don't have time to read anything except replies to your own question just rubs me the wrong way.


Flame off


----------



## Quillers17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hipchecker* /forum/post/15191364
> 
> 
> They have boxes of them at the store, not online. I read somewhere the BD35 is going on sale soon.
> 
> 
> Also, Costco does NOT have a lifetime warranty on electronics anymore. It's now one year I believe. Too many people were breaking items on purpose and then returning them.
> 
> 
> If I was Costco I would have changed it too. Nothing lasts forever.




If I call can they get me one? there is no Costco anywhere around here?


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hipchecker* /forum/post/15191364
> 
> 
> They have boxes of them at the store, not online. I read somewhere the BD35 is going on sale soon.
> 
> 
> Also, Costco does NOT have a lifetime warranty on electronics anymore. It's now one year I believe. Too many people were breaking items on purpose and then returning them.
> 
> 
> If I was Costco I would have changed it too. Nothing lasts forever.



Wrong. Costco still offers a "lifetime" warranty on almost all electronics (and other products) that they sell, with the exception of a few things as other people mentioned (mp3 players, televisions, computers, etc).


Let me put it to you this way. I returned a two year old Toshiba A2 HD DVD player to them with original box, receipt, etc, and they simply said "ya, they lost that format war didn't they" and I left with $250 cash in my pocket.


DVD players (and by proxy BD players) have a LIFETIME warranty at Costco. It is without a doubt the best place to buy a BD player, period as long as you plan on maintaining your membership with them (you won't get a refund if you don't maintain your membership).


----------



## tigerhonaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *max1227* /forum/post/15190926
> 
> 
> Regarding posts #3005, 3007, 3008, 3009: I guess we should rename this thread “The read Official "Help the guy pick a Blu-Ray Player" but only after he has spent hours researching the question first Thread.”
> 
> 
> IMO - if you don't want to answer a question don't - but don't be rude to someone asking for help on this post!



I 2nd that.........


And after reading just a Few of these recent Post it all comes back to me.....


Why I Stopped coming to this Forum.........


(SOME)........ Extremely RUDE Members.............


tigerhonaker


----------



## Eric WK

Hey all,


I'm thinking about asking for a player for Christmas and I had a few questions. First of all, I'd prefer not to have my family spend more than $200. Sam's Club has the Sony BDP-BX1 for $197 and Amazon has the Samsung BD-P1500 for $199. However, I'm not sure if Sam's Club is an option or how long the Amazon deal will last.


Are the Sony BDP-BX1 and Samsung BD-P1500 decent at those price points? If for some reason I can't get one of those and decide to just ask for a Blu-Ray player, how much of a loss in player quality would result from getting a non-Sony/Samsung/Panny? Are the $150-$199 Magnavox/Memorex/Insignias/etc. worth getting? Should I watch local retailers (Best Buy, Target, Wal-Mart) for sales over the next three weeks - how likely is it that I'll see a particularly good model drop to around $199?


Secondly, for the next couple of months I'd be using the player with a 19" monitor that I use for my PC/360. I use VGA for both of those and have a free DVI port. Should a general HDMI to DVI cable work fine? Would there be a significant loss in quality?


I'm still trying to decide if it's worth getting a player this Christmas, but my options are basically get a Blu-Ray Player or get a bunch of stuff I don't really need or want. Thanks for any and all help you can provide. I appreciate it.










-Eric


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eric WK* /forum/post/15193388
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about asking for a player for Christmas and I had a few questions. First of all, I'd prefer not to have my family spend more than $200. Sam's Club has the Sony BDP-BX1 for $197 and Amazon has the Samsung BD-P1500 for $199. However, I'm not sure if Sam's Club is an option or how long the Amazon deal will last.
> 
> 
> Are the Sony BDP-BX1 and Samsung BD-P1500 decent at those price points? If for some reason I can't get one of those and decide to just ask for a Blu-Ray player, how much of a loss in player quality would result from getting a non-Sony/Samsung/Panny? Are the $150-$199 Magnavox/Memorex/Insignias/etc. worth getting? Should I watch local retailers (Best Buy, Target, Wal-Mart) for sales over the next three weeks - how likely is it that I'll see a particularly good model drop to around $199?
> 
> 
> Secondly, for the next couple of months I'd be using the player with a 19" monitor that I use for my PC/360. I use VGA for both of those and have a free DVI port. Should a general HDMI to DVI cable work fine? Would there be a significant loss in quality?
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to decide if it's worth getting a player this Christmas, but my options are basically get a Blu-Ray Player or get a bunch of stuff I don't really need or want. Thanks for any and all help you can provide. I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Eric



Well Amazon has the BD35 for $199 right now.I would take that over the Sony or Sammy IMO.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eric WK* /forum/post/15193388
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about asking for a player for Christmas and I had a few questions. First of all, I'd prefer not to have my family spend more than $200. Sam's Club has the Sony BDP-BX1 for $197 and Amazon has the Samsung BD-P1500 for $199. However, I'm not sure if Sam's Club is an option or how long the Amazon deal will last.
> 
> 
> Are the Sony BDP-BX1 and Samsung BD-P1500 decent at those price points? If for some reason I can't get one of those and decide to just ask for a Blu-Ray player, how much of a loss in player quality would result from getting a non-Sony/Samsung/Panny? Are the $150-$199 Magnavox/Memorex/Insignias/etc. worth getting? Should I watch local retailers (Best Buy, Target, Wal-Mart) for sales over the next three weeks - how likely is it that I'll see a particularly good model drop to around $199?
> 
> 
> Secondly, for the next couple of months I'd be using the player with a 19" monitor that I use for my PC/360. I use VGA for both of those and have a free DVI port. Should a general HDMI to DVI cable work fine? Would there be a significant loss in quality?
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to decide if it's worth getting a player this Christmas, but my options are basically get a Blu-Ray Player or get a bunch of stuff I don't really need or want. Thanks for any and all help you can provide. I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Eric



Between the two, I'd avoid the Sammy.


----------



## LifewithMusic

I have a Sunfire Ultimate receive which lacks HDMI inputs, but has optical digital inputs. For video I can use the HDMI output directly to my projector. Audio is my concern. I know the 55 has analogue audio outputs which my sunfire would accept as inputs. But if I buy the BD35 and use HDMI only for video, will it still output digital through the optical outlet, or will it only output higher res digital signals my Sunfire won't be able to process?


Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LifewithMusic* /forum/post/15196245
> 
> 
> I have a Sunfire Ultimate receive which lacks HDMI inputs, but has optical digital inputs. For video I can use the HDMI output directly to my projector. Audio is my concern. I know the 55 has analogue audio outputs which my sunfire would accept as inputs. But if I buy the BD35 and use HDMI only for video, will it still output digital through the optical outlet, or will it only output higher res digital signals my Sunfire won't be able to process?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your answers.



This question has been covered ad naseum. For the (literally) hundredth time. You can't pass the new audio codecs over optical or coax, only HDMI or via analog outputs from the player to your AVR.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LifewithMusic* /forum/post/15196245
> 
> 
> I have a Sunfire Ultimate receive which lacks HDMI inputs, but has optical digital inputs. For video I can use the HDMI output directly to my projector. Audio is my concern. I know the 55 has analogue audio outputs which my sunfire would accept as inputs. But if I buy the BD35 and use HDMI only for video, will it still output digital through the optical outlet, or will it only output higher res digital signals my Sunfire won't be able to process?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your answers.



If you get the BD35 you'll still get standard DD/DTS. If you plan on keeping the Sunfire for awhile I'd get the 55 and take advantage of lossless audio.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LifewithMusic* /forum/post/15196245
> 
> 
> If I buy the BD35 and use HDMI only for video, will it still output digital through the optical outlet, or will it only output higher res digital signals my Sunfire won't be able to process?



Yes, all BD players output DD and DTS over optical. The player software knows to use the DTS core or a companion DD 5.1 track instead of the lossless version for output over optical or coax. These legacy formats are encoded at higher bitrates than DVD and sound excellent. You may or may not hear an improvement using analog for lossless.


----------



## kclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15196324
> 
> 
> If you get the BD35 you'll still get standard DD/DTS. If you plan on keeping the Sunfire for awhile I'd get the 55 and take advantage of lossless audio.



I was at a hi end a/v store and was told the same thing. Sales guy said for anyone with receivers that DONT have HDMI that you should defnitely purchase a bd player that can decode everything and that the order of audio offering the best results in sound is in this order:


1st- HDMI

2nd- Analog Input (if you have 7.1 inputs on receiver)

3rd- Optical/Coaxial

4th- L/R RCA (used for those getting sound thru tv)


I was surprise to see that analog was 2nd choice over optical.

Can anybody explain this?


----------



## B_S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kclark* /forum/post/15197002
> 
> 
> I was at a hi end a/v store and was told the same thing. Sales guy said for anyone with receivers that DONT have HDMI that you should defnitely purchase a bd player that can decode everything and that the order of audio offering the best results in sound is in this order:
> 
> 
> 1st- HDMI
> 
> 2nd- Analog Input (if you have 7.1 inputs on receiver)
> 
> 3rd- Optical/Coaxial
> 
> 4th- L/R RCA (used for those getting sound thru tv)
> 
> 
> I was surprise to see that analog was 2nd choice over optical.
> 
> Can anybody explain this?



Optical doesn't pass through the new lossless formats like True HD and DTS MA. HDMI does, and if the player decodes these formats and your receiver has 7.1 analog inputs it can be transmitted that way as well.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kclark* /forum/post/15197002
> 
> 
> I was at a hi end a/v store and was told the same thing. Sales guy said for anyone with receivers that DONT have HDMI that you should defnitely purchase a bd player that can decode everything and that the order of audio offering the best results in sound is in this order:
> 
> 
> 1st- HDMI
> 
> 2nd- Analog Input (if you have 7.1 inputs on receiver)
> 
> 3rd- Optical/Coaxial
> 
> 4th- L/R RCA (used for those getting sound thru tv)
> 
> 
> I was surprise to see that analog was 2nd choice over optical.
> 
> Can anybody explain this?



First of all, HDMI is not better than analog. With HDMI, digital is converted to analog in the receiver. With analog, the conversion happens in the player. It doesn't matter where the conversion takes place. The differences are introduced by the quality of the DACs and the processing that takes place prior to the digital-analog conversion. Usually, receivers have better DACs and processing tools, which makes HDMI the preferred path. But, if the player is better in those areas, then it will produce better analog audio than the receiver.


Optical is third because of politics, not engineering. The studios will not permit HD codecs or multichannel PCM to be sent over optical because there's no copy protection. HDMI and analog are better because the specs permit them to send better audio.


Also, it's not certain that lossless is actually better that the versions of DD and DTS that are used on BD. The legacy formats are encoded at higher bitrates on BD than DVD. Some say they sound every bit as good as lossless.


Finally, stereo can still be lossless and very high quality. It's only two channels. But, that's not a measure of audio quality.


----------



## jmpage2

It's quite the hot topic whether the DSP and DAC in an AVR will somehow produce better audio than if the player decodes the audio and sends it as analog or PCM over HDMI.


I'm personally under the impression that even the snobbiest of audio snobs would have a hard time in a blind test telling the difference between audio decoded by a player and sent as PCM or bitstreamed digital audio sent to an AVR for decode and processing.


----------



## Cadillac84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15197317
> 
> 
> It's quite the hot topic whether the DSP and DAC in an AVR will somehow produce better audio than if the player decodes the audio and sends it as analog or PCM over HDMI.
> 
> 
> I'm personally under the impression that even the snobbiest of audio snobs would have a hard time in a blind test telling the difference between audio decoded by a player and sent as PCM or bitstreamed digital audio sent to an AVR for decode and processing.


LOL -- Especially if they are close to my age! My wife speaks in 7.1 stereo and I hardly understand her at all (she says).


It would be really smart for people to purchase an inexpensive hearing test CD (you can get one for about ten bucks or prob download free). Test your hearing and see if you hear well enough to spend all the money. In my case, if I can understand what the actors are saying without having to turn on the subtitles, that is an excellent audio rendering!


I think jmpage2 hits the nail squarely on the head.


----------



## spbull472

I'm awaiting the arrival of a Denon AVR-1909 and am now looking at a blu-ray player. Two seem to stand out for the price.


Panasonic BD35 and the Sharp BD-HP21U, both are around the same price and I was wondering if people had opinions of one over the other.


Oh, my TV is an older Sony Wega HDTV KD30XS955. I'm still waiting to see if anyone will ever make a LCD that will in a 37 1/3 W x 39 1/2 H armoire and have 120hz refresh rate (I watch a lot of sports). So far I only see 60hz 37" wide screens.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15197317
> 
> 
> It's quite the hot topic whether the DSP and DAC in an AVR will somehow produce better audio than if the player decodes the audio and sends it as analog or PCM over HDMI.



It's only hot amongst people who spent too much money for useless features, and are trying to justify the wasted money.


The receiver's DACs still have to process PCM (which is still a digital format), and the receiver's DSP still (usually) processes the MCH LPCM, all just the same whether the decoding happens in the player or in the receiver (assuming there's any decoding at all; sometimes the disc's lossless audio is already uncompressed).


Decoding DTS-MA or TrueHD is an either/or situation: either the result is lossless audio identical to the original in every way, or the decoder is broken. Not really a subjective matter.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/15198251
> 
> 
> The receiver's DACs still have to process PCM (which is still a digital format), and the receiver's DSP still (usually) processes the MCH LPCM, all just the same whether the decoding happens in the player or in the receiver (assuming there's any decoding at all; sometimes the disc's lossless audio is already uncompressed).
> 
> 
> Decoding DTS-MA or TrueHD is an either/or situation: either the result is lossless audio identical to the original in every way, or the decoder is broken. Not really a subjective matter.



I think you missed the part about using analog out of the player, which introduces two variables - the player's digital processing and the player's DACs.


----------



## eros28

Hi all,


I'm going to get my dad a blueray player for Christmas to go with his Pioneer Kuro. I have chosen three and of the three which one would you get. We're in Vancouver so I don't believe the Netflix option on the Samsung would be a relevant. He does have an extensive DVD collection though. He has an older Denon receiver that he will be using. The choices are


Samsung - BD-P2550

Sony - BDPS550


Both of these player are the same price. Or


Panasonic - DMPBD35 (this player is $20 cheaper)


Thanks.


----------



## sigmaace01

I'm dumping my Samsung 1400 after one year because I'm so tired of it not playing discs that play fine in other players. I don't care about audio being HD, lossless, etc., so I've narrowed it down to...

~ Panasonic 35k OR

~ Sony 350


So, "help a guy pick a Blu-Ray player" lol


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15198293
> 
> 
> I think you missed the part about using analog out of the player, which introduces two variables - the player's digital processing and the player's DACs.



No, I was referring to the quoted "...or PCM."


If you have a receiver or pre/pro that only has analog inputs, then obviously analog outs on a player aren't a "useless feature," and I wasn't talking about them.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sigmaace01* /forum/post/15198674
> 
> 
> I'm dumping my Samsung 1400 after one year because I'm so tired of it not playing discs that play fine in other players. I don't care about audio being HD, lossless, etc., so I've narrowed it down to...
> 
> ~ Panasonic 35k OR
> 
> ~ Sony 350
> 
> 
> So, "help a guy pick a Blu-Ray player" lol



They are both outstanding players. The Sony has a slightly better menu system for some of the features, setup, etc.


The Panasonic sports marginally faster load times, slightly better up-conversion and internal decoding of the DTS-MA format.


If both players were at the same price I would buy the Panasonic, but I wouldn't hesitate to buy the Sony if it was available for a better price.


----------



## ObviousMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15198882
> 
> 
> They are both outstanding players. The Sony has a slightly better menu system for some of the features, setup, etc.
> 
> 
> The Panasonic sports marginally faster load times, slightly better up-conversion and internal decoding of the DTS-MA format.
> 
> 
> If both players were at the same price I would buy the Panasonic, but I wouldn't hesitate to buy the Sony if it was available for a better price.



I'm in the same boat (looks like both BD35 from Sears and S350 from Sony may ship) Both were the same price.

Would the fact that I am keeping Pioneer 1014 receiver for a couple more years make one more appropriate than the other?

OM


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ObviousMan* /forum/post/15199026
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat (looks like both BD35 from Sears and S350 from Sony may ship) Both were the same price.
> 
> Would the fact that I am keeping Pioneer 1014 receiver for a couple more years make one more appropriate than the other?
> 
> OM



Actually since your Pioneer has 5.1 analog inputs and no HDMI you want the Sony BDPS550 or the BD55K from Panasonic if you want to take advantage of the new lossless audio formats.


Alternatively either player will pass DTS and old DD over coax or toslink to your Pioneer AVR.


----------



## plm999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15198293
> 
> 
> I think you missed the part about using analog out of the player, which introduces two variables - the player's digital processing and the player's DACs.



Right. I'm approaching 50 years old, with tinitus from too much and too loud rock-n-roll in my younger days, and I can still EASILY discern a good DAC from a crappy one. In some (many) cases I would take the DTS 1.5 on SPDIF into a good AVR over lossess analog out of a budget player into ANYTHING. Once the damage is done, no amount of clean power can fix it.


To answer the question about a $100 player vs. a $1000 player, I would guess (hope) it's mostly in the reference clock and power supply (the essential elements to good D/A conversion!).


----------



## mlw911

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


An update. I am still trying to understand the audio part of this Blue-Ray deal and thought this info would help. Again have narrowed my choices down to the Sony 55/35 or the Panny 35k/55k but am not sure which one I should go with given my receiver. Can someone give me an idea of how I would hook it up to my Onkyo HT-S780. Pic of the rear can be found here ( http://tairona.idg.com.au//mim.php/p...resid/2/s/1707 ). It does not have HDMI but Optical and COAX only? Here are the audio specs on it.


Processing

Dolby

*2

Digital EX and Dolby Pro Logic IIx

DTS, DTS-ES Matrix/Discrete, DTS Neo:6, and DTS

96/24 processing

*3

Cinema Filter function

Linear PCM 192 kHz/24-bit D/A converters on all

channels

Pure Audio listening mode (not North American

model)

Powerful and highly accurate 32-bit DSP Processing


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlw911* /forum/post/15200279
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> An update. I am still trying to understand the audio part of this Blue-Ray deal and thought this info would help. Again have narrowed my choices down to the Sony 55/35 or the Panny 35k/55k but am not sure which one I should go with given my receiver. Can someone give me an idea of how I would hook it up to my Onkyo HT-S780. Pic of the rear can be found here ( http://tairona.idg.com.au//mim.php/p...resid/2/s/1707 ). It does not have HDMI but Optical and COAX only? Here are the audio specs on it.
> 
> 
> Processing
> 
> • Dolby
> 
> *2
> 
> Digital EX and Dolby Pro Logic IIx
> 
> • DTS, DTS-ES Matrix/Discrete, DTS Neo:6, and DTS
> 
> 96/24 processing
> 
> *3
> 
> • Cinema Filter function
> 
> • Linear PCM 192 kHz/24-bit D/A converters on all
> 
> channels
> 
> • Pure Audio listening mode (not North American
> 
> model)
> 
> • Powerful and highly accurate 32-bit DSP Processing



After finally getting a good look at the back of the receiver it appears to have 7.1 analog inputs as stated by minuccims. Go for the S550 or the BD55.


----------



## Sovelin

Okay, so I've been looking at BD players for a while now, and I think I'm settled on the BD35. I have an extensive DVD collection, and want a player with excellent upconversion. The BD35, I've heard, is decent in upconversion, but there are others with better upconversion. I have a dedicated upconverter, the Phillips DVP5990. Does anyone know if the Phillips does upconversion better than the BD player? If it does I'll keep it. If not, than there is no reason for me to keep both.


----------



## minuccims

I was unable to open your picture but I did find several refererences that indicate the Onkyo HT-S790 has 5.1-channel audio inputs for connecting an SACD or DVD-Audio player. If so, then the 7.1 analog outputs of the Panny 55K will decode the latest formats and sent the analog outputs to your receiver. Your receiver will amplify each channel as received; all surround processing is bypassed.


The 35k pushes both multichannel audio and HD video thru HDMI 1.3a. If you had a newer receiver that supports HDMI 1.3a, this is the best option. I'm in a similar situation as you; I have a HTR-6090 with HDMI 1.2 and 7.1 multichannel inputs.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sovelin* /forum/post/15202364
> 
> 
> Okay, so I've been looking at BD players for a while now, and I think I'm settled on the BD35. I have an extensive DVD collection, and want a player with excellent upconversion. The BD35, I've heard, is decent in upconversion, but there are others with better upconversion. I have a dedicated upconverter, the Phillips DVP5990. Does anyone know if the Phillips does upconversion better than the BD player? If it does I'll keep it. If not, than there is no reason for me to keep both.



I think ultimately your better off comparing them yourself, especially if you have the ability to do so.


----------



## hipchecker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15192300
> 
> 
> Wrong. Costco still offers a "lifetime" warranty on almost all electronics (and other products) that they sell, with the exception of a few things as other people mentioned (mp3 players, televisions, computers, etc).
> 
> 
> Let me put it to you this way. I returned a two year old Toshiba A2 HD DVD player to them with original box, receipt, etc, and they simply said "ya, they lost that format war didn't they" and I left with $250 cash in my pocket.
> 
> .



I may stand corrected. I will ask them about DVD players.


They changed their policy about a year ago, so you may just have been grandfathered in. I hope you are right, and if that's the case, I'll definitely buy from Costco.


I just got a costco CCard and already got a few hundred back so I'll be keeping my membership for a while.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hipchecker* /forum/post/15202586
> 
> 
> I may stand corrected. I will ask them about DVD players.
> 
> *They changed their policy about a year ago, so you may just have been grandfathered in.* I hope you are right, and if that's the case, I'll definitely buy from Costco.
> 
> 
> I just got a costco CCard and already got a few hundred back so I'll be keeping my membership for a while.



This is likely the case.


----------



## Sovelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15202444
> 
> 
> I think ultimately your better off comparing them yourself, especially if you have the ability to do so.



I do not have the ability to do so. I do not own the BD player. I was hoping someone who has actually tried the player would answer. If you aren't going to be helpful, don't answer.


----------



## redgtconv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spbull472* /forum/post/15198229
> 
> 
> I'm awaiting the arrival of a Denon AVR-1909 and am now looking at a blu-ray player. Two seem to stand out for the price.
> 
> 
> Panasonic BD35 and the Sharp BD-HP21U, both are around the same price and I was wondering if people had opinions of one over the other.
> 
> 
> Oh, my TV is an older Sony Wega HDTV KD30XS955. I'm still waiting to see if anyone will ever make a LCD that will in a 37 1/3 W x 39 1/2 H armoire and have 120hz refresh rate (I watch a lot of sports). So far I only see 60hz 37" wide screens.



I just bought the Sharp BD-HP21U and I think it is excellent at both Bluray and upconversion of standard DVD. The audio is also excellent and load time is faster than most others. I have a Sharp Aquos Tv, so I have the additional benefit of using only 1 remote. When you turn on either device, the other one automatically tuns on and begins to play. I definitely recommend it for anyone with an Aquos tv.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sovelin* /forum/post/15203403
> 
> 
> I do not have the ability to do so. I do not own the BD player. I was hoping someone who has actually tried the player would answer. If you aren't going to be helpful, don't answer.



What's with the attitude?










Many of us have tried the BD35(myself included), but don't have your Philips DVD player or know what kind of display your using to make a valid comparison as to the difference you'll see in upconvert quality.


If your looking for a general comment about the upconvert quality, the question has been posted and answered on every page for the last 10 pages of this thread. If want a better upconvert player then get a Samsung. If you want a better overall player stick with a Panasonic or Sony.


----------



## mlw911

Thanks Donnie. Minicumscc take a look at:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/ima...ctronics&img=1 


The 6 inputs on the red, white, blue, pink, green, purple in the center clump of inputs for the front l &r , rear l & r, center and sub.


From looking at my owners manual and the back of the receiver I have what looks like 5.1 RCA inputs for the fronts/center and surround. Remember I am new at this but I am assuming that is what you mean by 5.1-channel audio inputs. Based on that I definitely need to stay away from the Sony/Panny 35's and step up to the 55's and of the 55's the PAnny vs Sony?


Thanks this is really helpful.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlw911* /forum/post/15204419
> 
> 
> Thanks Donnie. Minicumscc take a look at:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/ima...ctronics&img=1
> 
> 
> The 6 inputs on the red, white, blue, pink, green, purple in the center clump of inputs for the front l &r , rear l & r, center and sub.
> 
> 
> From looking at my owners manual and the back of the receiver I have what looks like 5.1 RCA inputs for the fronts/center and surround. Remember I am new at this but I am assuming that is what you mean by 5.1-channel audio inputs. Based on that I definitely need to stay away from the Sony/Panny 35's and step up to the 55's and of the 55's the PAnny vs Sony?
> 
> 
> Thanks this is really helpful.



Yes, you'll use the 5.1 RCA inputs you pointed out. You'll want to skip the Sony S350 and the Panasonic BD35. Your logical choice would be between the Sony S550 and the Panansonic BD55. Both are pretty equivalent as far as features. Here is the comparison thread. LINK


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hipchecker* /forum/post/15202586
> 
> 
> I may stand corrected. I will ask them about DVD players.
> 
> 
> They changed their policy about a year ago, so you may just have been grandfathered in. I hope you are right, and if that's the case, I'll definitely buy from Costco.
> 
> 
> I just got a costco CCard and already got a few hundred back so I'll be keeping my membership for a while.



No, it has nothing to do with being grandfathered in. DVD players are not one of the items that is limited to a 90 day exchange/return policy. The same goes for Blu-Ray players.


----------



## DR. BILL

Good Info Guys,

My receiver has HDMI so I would think that would be the path for me to use in setting up a BD player. If true, the 5.1 analog would not be a benefit for me, correct? Therefore the Panny 55 would offer nothing over the 35 for me, if I understand this correctly.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DR. BILL* /forum/post/15204814
> 
> 
> Good Info Guys,
> 
> My receiver has HDMI so I would think that would be the path for me to use in setting up a BD player. If true, the 5.1 analog would not be a benefit for me, correct? Therefore the Panny 55 would offer nothing over the 35 for me, if I understand this correctly.



Does your receiver decode advanced audio?


----------



## DR. BILL

I have a Yamaha RX-V2600. It has a very long list of codecs that it decodes. I am not sure of the "latest". They seem to add new ones every year.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DR. BILL* /forum/post/15205119
> 
> 
> I have a Yamaha RX-V2600. It has a very long list of codecs that it decodes. I am not sure of the "latest". They seem to add new ones every year.



According to the receiver spec's it doesn't. The Pananasonic BD35 will decode TrueHD and DTS-HD MA via HDMI. This player will work fine with your receiver. No need to get the BD55 and go the analog route.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DR. BILL* /forum/post/15205119
> 
> 
> I have a Yamaha RX-V2600. It has a very long list of codecs that it decodes. I am not sure of the "latest". They seem to add new ones every year.



Also, I think your Yamaha receiver can pass 1080i over the HDMI, but not 1080p, which may or may not be of some concern.


----------



## mlw911

Will going with the Panny/Sony 55's be better than just using the optical on the Panny/Sony 35's into my receiver? From what I am reading in some other places the sound pickup may not be that much of a difference on the higher end BD players. Is my argument flawed?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlw911* /forum/post/15205340
> 
> 
> Will going with the Panny/Sony 55's be better than just using the optical on the Panny/Sony 35's into my receiver? From what I am reading in some other places the sound pickup may not be that much of a difference on the higher end BD players. Is my argument flawed?



If your interest truly lies in the best audio quality then the BD55 and the S550 are the way to go.


----------



## DR. BILL

Sgooter,

I am concerned about the fact that the 2600 is a 1080i upscaler. If sending a 1080P signal from the Blu-Ray player via HDMI, won't the 2600 simply pass the 1080P signal on to the 1080P HDTV or do I need to send the video signal directly to the HDTV and the audio separately to the 2600? I would think that the video signal could be passed through the 2600 with decoding by the player. I hope my 2600 is not going to hold me up on getting the 1080P signal to my new 1080P HDTV. Thanks for all your help and to others on the board.


----------



## Sovelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15204025
> 
> 
> What's with the attitude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of us have tried the BD35(myself included), but don't have your Philips DVD player or know what kind of display your using to make a valid comparison as to the difference you'll see in upconvert quality.
> 
> 
> If your looking for a general comment about the upconvert quality, the question has been posted and answered on every page for the last 10 pages of this thread. If want a better upconvert player then get a Samsung. If you want a better overall player stick with a Panasonic or Sony.



Sorry, but I've noticed a pattern in this thread of people being unhelpful and rude in this thread, so I assumed you were doing something of the sort. Out of the last four questions I posted in this thread, this was the only one someone responded to, and I thought you were being rude.


I was just hoping that someone had tried the other player. Since I only have the one TV, if I got the Panasonic, it would be hard for me to tell which is doing a better job (I would put a dvd in one, watch it, than take the disc out and put it in the other). Without having both run side-by-side, it'd be hard for me to tell which is doing the better job.


I've also noticed when you look at the tech specs for products it lists a lot of things that relate to how it decodes things, hinting at how good it is overall. Since I'm fairly new at this, I don't understand what any of those specs mean. I was thinking someone who could just look at the specs would have some idea if one was generally better than the other.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DR. BILL* /forum/post/15205647
> 
> 
> Sgooter,
> 
> I am concerned about the fact that the 2600 is a 1080i upscaler. If sending a 1080P signal from the Blu-Ray player via HDMI, won't the 2600 simply pass the 1080P signal on to the 1080P HDTV or do I need to send the video signal directly to the HDTV and the audio separately to the 2600? I would think that the video signal could be passed through the 2600 with decoding by the player. I hope my 2600 is not going to hold me up on getting the 1080P signal to my new 1080P HDTV. Thanks for all your help and to others on the board.



You're asking the right question, but I don't have a factual answer for you.

My opinion is that your receiver cannot pass thru the BR player's 1080p video over the HDMI because the 2600 is limited to 720p or 1080i. Connecting the BR player's HDMI cable directly to your 1080p TV and the player's analog outputs to your receiver may be an option, but I believe only the Panny -BD55 model will pass the new blu-ray audio codecs over analog. Don't take my opinion as fact. Let's wait and see if others more technically knowledgeable in this specific area can help solve this puzzle for you.


----------



## mister_rushing

This is my set up... what would be the best BD Player for me?


52" Samsung LCD - LN-T5265F : http://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-t...-32306310.html 

Pansonic Home Theater - SC-PT650 - http://reviews.cnet.com/home-theater...-32392659.html 


I'm leaning toward the BD-P2500 at the moment. But again I don't know.

The 3 total I am looking are...


Samsung BD-P2500

Pansonic DMP-BD55

Sony S550


I want:


1. The best blu ray image I can get, regardless of long load times.

2. I wan the best upscaling I can get for regular dvds, which I'm guessing ist he HQV with the Samsung player.


Please help!


----------



## Mark S.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpeter1093* /forum/post/15190513
> 
> 
> Don't worry, Mark; many of us here don't have anything else to do but perform searches for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get started right now...please watch your email for my bill. It will include my Paypal account.
> 
> 
> Sheesh!




Actually I've tried to search for the answer many times. So either I'm not using the right search criteria, or I would have to read 103 pages to find an answer that may or may not be there, when I'm sure someone here knows the answer off the top of their head. No need to get upset. Either way, I haven't been able to find my answer so I tried to get some help here.


Mark


----------



## jpeter1093




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark S.* /forum/post/15205976
> 
> 
> Actually I've tried to search for the answer many times. So either I'm not using the right search criteria, or I would have to read 103 pages to find an answer that may or may not be there, when I'm sure someone here knows the answer off the top of their head. No need to get upset. Either way, I haven't been able to find my answer so I tried to get some help here.
> 
> 
> Mark



Mark, I do apologize if I offended you. It's not that you asked a question; it was your comment about not having time to do a search. You hadn't mentioned that you tried to search.


Ok to move on?


----------



## DR. BILL

I knew that the Yamaha 2600 would only upconvert to 1080i, but was hoping that it would simply pass through the 1080P signal while processing the audio, all via HDMI. If not, I will skip the Blu-Ray player and continue to use my Pioneer DV79 and upscale to 1080i. Heck, with a 40 inch HDTV, I would not see much improvement at 1080P anyway.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DR. BILL* /forum/post/15206160
> 
> 
> I knew that the Yamaha 2600 would only upconvert to 1080i, but was hoping that it would simply pass through the 1080P signal while processing the audio, all via HDMI. If not, I will skip the Blu-Ray player and continue to use my Pioneer DV79 and upscale to 1080i. Heck, with a 40 inch HDTV, I would not see much improvement at 1080P anyway.



Before bailing on this, what does the manual say about video pass-through and/or handling of 1080p signals? You might also try the Amps & Receivers forum. There's probably an owners thread for the 2600.


----------



## satin968

After reading through these forums, I am still confused and had a question for anyone willing to help. I want to get 2 BR players this month & I am still confused on which one of the newer models would work best for me.


I have a Onkyo 604( HDMI) with a (Samsung 6188) in one room and a Onkyo 504(no HDMI) with a Samsung 4253 in the other. Which of the currents BR players would work better for each set? The Panny 35, 55 (or BD-50)? or the Sony 350 or 550? of course the PS3 could also be considered. The main thing I care about are picture quality, sound quality and ability to play SD dvd's. Thats pretty much it. Lastly, is there a consistent source (as far as pricing) to get these (I read the pricing threads) or do you just have to search around for deals individually? Any help would be greatly appreciated since I am confused about all this and would really like to get the best player for the money ASAP. Thanks so much...


----------



## silverfx

Hi all, I'm down to the Sony 350 vs Panny 35 for a cheap Blu ray.


Which is more responsive and faster to boot/load?


----------



## I3eyond

I have read and read and read on here and can't seem to find the Blu-Ray player right for me. Everyone on here is way too technical, albeit on other forums no one seems to know what they're talking about. Therefore, I like this forum; everyone seems knowledgeable.


-Just bought a Samsung LN46A550 for $1149


I want:


-Best PQ/$

-Reliability

-Full Functionality with new Blu-Ray releases

-Decent upconversion quality... if all new releases are Blu-Ray I don't really care at all about this.


What I don't care about:


-I'll never have any dedicated receivers or surround sound; the most my TV setup will ever consist of will be Charter HD box/package and a Blu-Ray player.

-Spending $600 on a player to get a questionable difference in PQ.


I want something that will go best with my TV, and I can't seem to find anything in my budget, at least not talked about on these forums.


I'd like to get a PS3, but they're just too darn expensive right now.


$300 max, but $200 preferred.


Is the Panasonic DMP-BD35 the best for me?


Gosh, for that much I could almost get a PS3 and be able to do high-def gaming, too. Hmmm....


----------



## Pugnax555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *I3eyond* /forum/post/15207691
> 
> 
> I have read and read and read on here and can't seem to find the Blu-Ray player right for me. Everyone on here is way too technical, albeit on other forums no one seems to know what they're talking about. Therefore, I like this forum; everyone seems knowledgeable.
> 
> 
> -Just bought a Samsung LN46A550 for $1149
> 
> 
> I want:
> 
> 
> -Best PQ/$
> 
> -Reliability
> 
> -Full Functionality with new Blu-Ray releases
> 
> -Decent upconversion quality... if all new releases are Blu-Ray I don't really care at all about this.
> 
> 
> What I don't care about:
> 
> 
> -I'll never have any dedicated receivers or surround sound; the most my TV setup will ever consist of will be Charter HD box/package and a Blu-Ray player.
> 
> -Spending $600 on a player to get a questionable difference in PQ.
> 
> 
> I want something that will go best with my TV, and I can't seem to find anything in my budget, at least not talked about on these forums.
> 
> 
> I'd like to get a PS3, but they're just too darn expensive right now.
> 
> 
> $300 max, but $200 preferred.



Get the Panasonic BD35 (+ 4 movies) from







this Amazon link . It'll run you about $210 total. Very well-regarded player. Otherwise, get a Sony 350. Those two are pretty much the best low-priced players out there at the moment.


EDIT: Oh yeah, and don't forget to get the PDF for your free copies of Ratatouille and Nightmare Before Christmas by mail.


----------



## I3eyond




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pugnax555* /forum/post/15207792
> 
> 
> Get the Panasonic BD35 (+ 4 movies) from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this Amazon link . It'll run you about $210 total. Very well-regarded player. Otherwise, get a Sony 350. Those two are pretty much the best low-priced players out there at the moment.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah, and don't forget to get the PDF for your free copies of Ratatouille and Nightmare Before Christmas by mail.



Before I jump on this, let me just make sure of something. Are most users on this forums videophiles? In other words, for an average joe this player will do just fine and I'll be quite happy with it if I don't know what to look for otherwise?


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *I3eyond* /forum/post/15207876
> 
> 
> Before I jump on this, let me just make sure of something. Are most users on this forums videophiles? In other words, for an average joe this player will do just fine and I'll be quite happy with it if I don't know what to look for otherwise?



Honestly you will be fine with this player. The Panasonic BD players have a history of solid playback, support, and are usually problem-free. You may have to do a firmware update periodically but it is pretty straightforward, especially if you have a USB drive or Internet connectivity.


----------



## Pugnax555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *I3eyond* /forum/post/15207876
> 
> 
> Before I jump on this, let me just make sure of something. Are most users on this forums videophiles? In other words, for an average joe this player will do just fine and I'll be quite happy with it if I don't know what to look for otherwise?



For the most part, HD video quality from almost all Blu-ray players is about the same. They differ a bit on SD DVD upscaling, and there are certainly differences with load times and audio options. But since audio isn't really a concern for you, that narrows things down quite a bit. As far as upscaling and load times, the BD35 and the Sony 350 are pretty much the ones to aim for at the $200ish price point. With the movies bundled into that offer, I'd be jumping at the BD35 if I didn't already have a player.


----------



## mister_rushing

holy crap that pdf + the amazon deal has sealed me in for the panasonic.


Question is bd35k or bd55k?


What does the 55k have over the 35k?


I have a LOT of regular Dvds, so if the 55k does better upscaling I want it.


I have...

this tv - http://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-t...-32306310.html 

and

this home theater system - http://reviews.cnet.com/home-theater...-32392659.html


----------



## Pugnax555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mister_rushing* /forum/post/15208039
> 
> 
> holy crap that pdf + the amazon deal has sealed me in for the panasonic.
> 
> 
> Question is bd35k or bd55k?
> 
> 
> What does the 55k have over the 35k?
> 
> 
> I have a LOT of regular Dvds, so if the 55k does better upscaling I want it.
> 
> 
> I have...
> 
> this tv - http://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-t...-32306310.html
> 
> and
> 
> this home theater system - http://reviews.cnet.com/home-theater...-32392659.html



Just to let you know, the PDF offer is only good with the BD35 ( link to the front page of the offer site ). IIRC, the 35 and 55 offer the same upscaling. The big differences (again, IIRC) are 7.1 analog outs and DivX playback on the 55. But double-check that to make sure (I've only been casually following this and the deals thread, so I may be mis-remembering things).


----------



## mister_rushing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pugnax555* /forum/post/15208110
> 
> 
> Just to let you know, the PDF offer is only good with the BD35 ( link to the front page of the offer site ). IIRC, the 35 and 55 offer the same upscaling. The big differences (again, IIRC) are 7.1 analog outs and DivX playback on the 55. But double-check that to make sure (I've only been casually following this and the deals thread, so I may be mis-remembering things).



So if my HT system only does 5.1 Surround sound... I don't really need the 55k right? They also process blu ray discs the same quality right? ... 35/55k that is.


----------



## mister_rushing

Sorry for all the questions... the BD35k is also Profile 2.0, correct?


----------



## Pugnax555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mister_rushing* /forum/post/15208131
> 
> 
> So if my HT system only does 5.1 Surround sound... I don't really need the 55k right? They also process blu ray discs the same quality right? ... 35/55k that is.



Hate to be the one to break this to you.....But after looking over your HT system, you won't be able to get surround sound out of any player you buy. The unit you currently have will only do surround sound from the player that's built into it. The only audio inputs it has are a pair of analog stereo connections. These would work fine with the 35, but again, you'll only be getting stereo sound. You'd need to step up to a full-fledged receiver to do anything more.


----------



## Pugnax555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mister_rushing* /forum/post/15208148
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the questions... the BD35k is also Profile 2.0, correct?



Yes, it's Profile 2.0. Pretty much the only shortcoming with the 35 is that it only has stereo analog outputs for audio. And that only affects people who need 5.1 or 7.1 audio via analog (they have really really $$$ older gear). Everyone else will use HDMI or optical.


----------



## nu2this

Thanks for this great thread. I have a question I hope hasn't been answered. I have an Onkyo HTR500 reciever and 5.1 speakers that are pretty lame considering what is available now. It also doesn't have have HDMI. I know I would need the Panasonic BD55 or the Sony 550 for the analog option but is this over kill considering my limited Onkyo set up. Would I hear a noticable difference between the BD35 using digital optical and the BD55 using the analog cables with this sound system?

Thanks


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nu2this* /forum/post/15208344
> 
> 
> Thanks for this great thread. I have a question I hope hasn't been answered. I have an Onkyo HTR500 reciever and 5.1 speakers that are pretty lame considering what is available now. It also doesn't have have HDMI. I know I would need the Panasonic BD55 or the Sony 550 for the analog option but is this over kill considering my limited Onkyo set up. Would I hear a noticable difference between the BD35 using digital optical and the BD55 using the analog cables with this sound system?
> 
> Thanks



Probably a slight difference at best. Keep in mind that even lossy codecs such as DTS and DD will sound better on Blu-Ray than DVD since they typically are encoded at higher bitrates.


If it was me, I would go with a Panny BD35 or Sony S350 (etc) and save the money towards a future audio upgrade. Your other option would be to buy, say, a BD35 and BD55 and try them out. Take the one back which you feel offers you the best value for your money.


----------



## mister_rushing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pugnax555* /forum/post/15208225
> 
> 
> Yes, it's Profile 2.0. Pretty much the only shortcoming with the 35 is that it only has stereo analog outputs for audio. And that only affects people who need 5.1 or 7.1 audio via analog (they have really really $$$ older gear). Everyone else will use HDMI or optical.



yeah im not upgrading a receiver any time soon. i plan on using this just direct hdmi to my tv for vid/audio... and then that is the aux source on my receiver... i know my sound won't be as good as it can be... but thats the best I can do with this receiver. not really worried about it at this point.


I don't see any reason now to get the 55k over the 35k ... I know the 55k does divx too, but thats not really an issue for me, I still just play regular dvds/blu rays... i don't think i have anything that is divx.


Thanks for the help.


35k wins... + I save $100


----------



## luckycat

So I purchased the Sony 350 at the K-Mart Thanksgiving Day Sale ($180). I have looked at SD-DVDs, they look good - on some phenomenal - very detailed - but on others, background images look "grainy/bouncy". I have a Toshiba RPTV 65" which is capable of 720p and 1080i (I have it set on 1080i), and an older Kenwood receiver which only decodes DD and DTS. I'm sure I'll be happy w/the 350..but now I'm looking @ the deals on BD35 and wondering if I should try the BD35... I do want good SD upconversion...and of course good BR...


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *luckycat* /forum/post/15208924
> 
> 
> So I purchased the Sony 350 at the K-Mart Thanksgiving Day Sale ($180). I have looked at SD-DVDs, they look good - on some phenomenal - very detailed - but on others, background images look "grainy/bouncy". I have a Toshiba RPTV 65" which is capable of 720p and 1080i (I have it set on 1080i), and an older Kenwood receiver which only decodes DD and DTS. I'm sure I'll be happy w/the 350..but now I'm looking @ the deals on BD35 and wondering if I should try the BD35... I do want good SD upconversion...and of course good BR...



You may want to consider the Samsung 2500 as well. It has the Reon HQV upscaler which is top notch and also streams Netflix movies via the Internet. It will cost you more. It also has analog outs and should decode DTS-HD-MA internally as well which will be a great fit for your receiver.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *luckycat* /forum/post/15208924
> 
> 
> So I purchased the Sony 350 at the K-Mart Thanksgiving Day Sale ($180). I have looked at SD-DVDs, they look good - on some phenomenal - very detailed - but on others, background images look "grainy/bouncy". I have a Toshiba RPTV 65" which is capable of 720p and 1080i (I have it set on 1080i), and an older Kenwood receiver which only decodes DD and DTS. I'm sure I'll be happy w/the 350..but now I'm looking @ the deals on BD35 and wondering if I should try the BD35... I do want good SD upconversion...and of course good BR...



The BD35 has slightly better upconversion than the S350, but it's not a night and day.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *satin968* /forum/post/15206261
> 
> 
> After reading through these forums, I am still confused and had a question for anyone willing to help. I want to get 2 BR players this month & I am still confused on which one of the newer models would work best for me.
> 
> 
> I have a Onkyo 604( HDMI) with a (Samsung 6188) in one room and a Onkyo 504(no HDMI) with a Samsung 4253 in the other. Which of the currents BR players would work better for each set?



BD35 (or PS3) for the first, BD55/S550 for the second. Can't use a PS3 for the 504 because the PS3 doesn't have analog surround outputs.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/15209218
> 
> 
> BD35/S350 (or PS3) for the first



I don't believe his receiver decodes advanced audio, so the S350 is out unless he can live without DTS-HD MA.


----------



## satin968

S44, thanks man. So for the Onkyo 604 I can go with a BD35, 55 or PS3? What would I gain (for what I have ) with the BD 55 over the PS3? And for the Onkyo 504, I do need the BD 55? I'm trying to decide if I should use the same one ( BD-55) for both - or get a PS3 (for the 604) AND a BD 55(for the 504). I don't care about costs & the way the PS3 looks and all that. Only PQ, sound quality and upconverting SD - that's it.


Donnie, Thanks for the info - however I'm not clear on what you mean. I don't really understand "decode advanced audio" so not sure what you mean. I keep reading about DTS-HD MA but don't really understand what it is and what benefits it brings. Which receiver were you referring to? The 504, 604 - or both?


----------



## luckycat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15209202
> 
> 
> The BD35 has slightly better upconversion than the S350, but it's not a night and day.



Thanks - If there isn't a dramatic difference between the 350 and BD35 I'd just assume keep the Sony, $180 and I am also price conscience. I just watched XMen SD DVD, and it looks pretty good, I think reasonable when compared to my Toshiba A-2 although I may whip out the Toshiba just to test it out again. I have heard that for BR the BD35 and 350 are pretty equivalent from some, but others say that the Panny produces much better colors ("pop" out described).


----------



## moematthews

Narrowed it down to both these players because they decode DTS-MA internally. Panasonic DMP-BD55 features "audiophile grade" components, but CNET says they can't hear a difference vs. DMP-BD35. What HiFi? says the bottom end of the Sony S550 could be better, but still gives it 5 stars, as it did with the DMP-BD55.


Assuming HD PQ is pretty much even (or is it?), which sounds better for BD only? Not looking to use it as a CD player.


----------



## nate358




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moematthews* /forum/post/15210868
> 
> 
> Narrowed it down to both these players because they decode DTS-MA internally. BDMP-55 features "audiophile grade" components, but CNET says they can't hear a difference vs. BDMP-35. What HiFi? says the bottom end of the S550 could be better.
> 
> 
> Assuming HD PQ is pretty much even (or is it?), which sounds better for BD only? Not looking to use it as a CD player.



Don't throw out the Samsung 2500/2550 which will also decode DTS-MA internally with a firmware upgrade this month if it wasn't the one released just yesterday allowing Netflix HD streaming. The Samsung also has a better decoder chip for SD DVDs then either the Panny 55 or Sony S550. Before finding out about the Samsung, I was leaning towards the Panny 55.


----------



## moematthews




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nate358* /forum/post/15210920
> 
> 
> Don't throw out the Samsung 2500/2550 which will also decode DTS-MA internally with a firmware upgrade this month if it wasn't the one released just yesterday allowing Netflix HD streaming. The Samsung also has a better decoder chip for SD DVDs then either the Panny 55 or Sony S550. Before finding out about the Samsung, I was leaning towards the Panny 55.



Excellent point; unfortunately, I'm not entirely sold on Samsung products other than TVs. I was in one of my local independent stores a few weeks ago - one that is right down the road from the company that makes Anthem A\\V processors - top of the line stuff. The sales guy in the store told me that the Anthem guys ran a full series of spec tests on the 2550 and it essentially matched the Pioneer Elite 05FD in every important respect - which really surprised them.


But then I read about Samsung's disc compatibility issues, and considered the fact that it is absolutely unforgiveable that a player like that could be released without DTS-MA support. Then I'm reminded of the less-than-stellar quality of my computer monitor and printer, and I get an image of a company that simply rushes to get products to market. I don't know - maybe that feeling is not justified, but What HiFi? rated the Samsung BD-1500 a notch below both the Panasonic BD-35 and Sony S350 on most important measures. I guess I'm not entirely convinced.


Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nate358* /forum/post/15210920
> 
> 
> Don't throw out the Samsung 2500/2550 which will also decode DTS-MA internally with a firmware upgrade this month if it wasn't the one released just yesterday allowing Netflix HD streaming. The Samsung also has a better decoder chip for SD DVDs then either the Panny 55 or Sony S550. Before finding out about the Samsung, I was leaning towards the Panny 55.



The Samsung players are great for upconverting DVD's, but the problem lies with their poor support, which is one of the reasons why they aren't recommended nearly as much as the other players. Granted they are supposedly getting better, but still slow with updates.


----------



## 62thunderbird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moematthews* /forum/post/15210868
> 
> 
> Narrowed it down to both these players because they decode DTS-MA internally. Panasonic DMP-BD55 features "audiophile grade" components, but CNET says they can't hear a difference vs. DMP-BD35.



I have a bone stock Onkyo HTIB. It has a 7.1 506 receiver. It has the 7.1 analog inputs, but currently using optical audio connection from my upconverting SD Toshiba. Do folks here think the sound difference of 55 (using analog inputs) worth the added cost over the 35 via optical?


Opinions welcome.


----------



## sly2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moematthews* /forum/post/15210868
> 
> 
> Narrowed it down to both these players because they decode DTS-MA internally. Panasonic DMP-BD55 features "audiophile grade" components, but CNET says they can't hear a difference vs. DMP-BD35. What HiFi? says the bottom end of the Sony S550 could be better, but still gives it 5 stars, as it did with the DMP-BD55.
> 
> 
> Assuming HD PQ is pretty much even (or is it?), which sounds better for BD only? Not looking to use it as a CD player.



out of the box the panny does sound better,........but the sony 550 can sound just as good as the panny 55 when you change the Audio DRC to Wide Range from the default Auto setting...... i have both players and i have been testing these for awhile now......the Panny is going back.......


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *satin968* /forum/post/15209547
> 
> 
> Donnie, Thanks for the info - however I'm not clear on what you mean. I don't really understand "decode advanced audio" so not sure what you mean. I keep reading about DTS-HD MA but don't really understand what it is and what benefits it brings. Which receiver were you referring to? The 504, 604 - or both?



Your 604 doesn't decode TrueHD or DTS-HD MA(both advanced audio formats). For this reason you require a player which internally decodes the audio so your receiver can take advantage of the higher quality audio source. The PS3 and the BD35 decode both of these audio formats. The S350 bitstreams both formats(sending the audio undecoded for the receiver to decode) and only internally decodes TrueHD.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *62thunderbird* /forum/post/15211398
> 
> 
> I have a bone stock Onkyo HTIB. It has a 7.1 506 receiver. It has the 7.1 analog inputs, but currently using optical audio connection from my upconverting SD Toshiba. Do folks here think the sound difference of 55 (using analog inputs) worth the added cost over the 35 via optical?
> 
> 
> Opinions welcome.



Your talking about roughly a little over a $100 difference in price. If you don't plan on upgrading your receiver anytime soon, I'd say it's worth it.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15211291
> 
> 
> The Samsung players are great for upconverting DVD's, but the problem lies with their poor support, which is one of the reasons why they aren't recommended nearly as much as the other players. Granted they are supposedly getting better, but still slow with updates.




My only complaint with my BD-P1400 is the somewhat slow load time and the fact that after 5 minutes of pausing, the screen saver kicks in. That means the disc stops and you have to start from the beginning. Considering that the load times can be 2mins and Java discs don't remember where you left of, it's a pain in the ass.


But I've never ever had a problem playing any movies. Well, I had three or four audio drop outs on Live Free or.... but a FW fix that issue.


All in all, I'm very happy with my player. I'll probably wait another year before buying my next BD player though.


----------



## scanr










Excellent point; unfortunately, I'm not entirely sold on Samsung products other than TVs. I was in one of my local independent stores a few weeks ago - one that is right down the road from the company that makes Anthem A\\V processors - top of the line stuff. The sales guy in the store told me that the Anthem guys ran a full series of spec tests on the 2550 and it essentially matched the Pioneer Elite 05FD in every important respect - which really surprised them.


But then I read about Samsung's disc compatibility issues, and considered the fact that it is absolutely unforgiveable that a player like that could be released without DTS-MA support. Then I'm reminded of the less-than-stellar quality of my computer monitor and printer, and I get an image of a company that simply rushes to get products to market. I don't know - maybe that feeling is not justified, but What HiFi? rated the Samsung BD-1500 a notch below both the Panasonic BD-35 and Sony S350 on most important measures. I guess I'm not entirely convinced.


Decisions, decisions.[/quote]


Agreed. I have 2 Samsung DLP TV's (one a new HL67A750) and Very Pleased with performence. Bought a Samsung HD931 DVD with first DLP. Nothing but problems with skipping etc. I have 2 other mid priced Sonys from same era and no problems. I'm looking to replace HD931 with something new. Can't use PS3 due to lack of IR Remote. Will be in dedicated equipment room with RF.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moematthews* /forum/post/15210868
> 
> 
> Narrowed it down to both these players because they decode DTS-MA internally. Panasonic DMP-BD55 features "audiophile grade" components, but CNET says they can't hear a difference vs. DMP-BD35.



"Audiophile components" refers to the BD55's analog processing. The BD35 doesn't even have multichannel analog outputs. How do you suppose CNET did a comparison?


----------



## rabident




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *I3eyond* /forum/post/15207691
> 
> 
> I have read and read and read on here and can't seem to find the Blu-Ray player right for me. Everyone on here is way too technical, albeit on other forums no one seems to know what they're talking about. Therefore, I like this forum; everyone seems knowledgeable.
> 
> 
> -Just bought a Samsung LN46A550 for $1149
> 
> 
> I want:
> 
> 
> -Best PQ/$
> 
> -Reliability
> 
> -Full Functionality with new Blu-Ray releases
> 
> -Decent upconversion quality... if all new releases are Blu-Ray I don't really care at all about this.
> 
> 
> What I don't care about:
> 
> 
> -I'll never have any dedicated receivers or surround sound; the most my TV setup will ever consist of will be Charter HD box/package and a Blu-Ray player.
> 
> -Spending $600 on a player to get a questionable difference in PQ.
> 
> 
> I want something that will go best with my TV, and I can't seem to find anything in my budget, at least not talked about on these forums.
> 
> 
> I'd like to get a PS3, but they're just too darn expensive right now.
> 
> 
> $300 max, but $200 preferred.
> 
> 
> Is the Panasonic DMP-BD35 the best for me?
> 
> 
> Gosh, for that much I could almost get a PS3 and be able to do high-def gaming, too. Hmmm....



I had the same questions too, shopping for a BD player as a gift for my parents. I ended up getting a new 80GB PS3 for ~ $300 from Dell. I paid $317 for mine with tax & shipping. It's a solid Bluray player, especially if you're a gamer and don't mind the controller. I'll prob need to pickup the remote for my parents ($20).


----------



## domino92024

OK group - Got it narrowed to the Panny BD35 or the Sony S350. Price of the two is compareable, with the BD35 gaining a slight edge (a BD35 plus four BD movies for $205 using the Amazon promo, plus two more movies via rebate from Disney.)


My dilemma is that this player will be going to a 26" Sony Bravia HDTV in a small cabinet in the den/gameroom.


Do the promotional perks with BD35 offset the "Bravia Link" advantage had by the Bravia/S350 combination? Yes, HDMI will be employed (thanks Tartan Cable.) Is there a clear-cut winner between these rwo going into a 26" 720p monitor? No fancy sound system, just optical (stereo) out from the TV to an older AV receiver. Thanks.


----------



## CTU2fan

New guy here, hopefully you guys can help me out...


I'm looking at BD players and info and specs on these is tough to come by. I want to replace my current DVD player, and I need the BD player to:


1 - be a decent/good upconverter

2 - play both NTSC and PAL DVDs

3 - decode various audio codecs (my receiver won't, it's old, though an upgrade will happen eventually

4 - play formats like divx, xvid, mkv (do any players do this?)

5 - play HD DVDs


Thanks


----------



## CajoleJuice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024* /forum/post/15212717
> 
> 
> OK group - Got it narrowed to the Panny BD35 or the Sony S350. Price of the two is compareable, with the BD35 gaining a slight edge (a BD35 plus four BD movies for $205 using the Amazon promo, *plus two more movies via rebate from Disney.)*



I don't have an answer for your question (personally, I'm gonna go with the BD35, but that's because I have the opposite setup as you -- I have a Panny Viera plasma, so I'll have VIERA link), but I just wanted to ask you about the bolded. How does one get that? I'd just like to take advantage of it once the BD35 is available again at Amazon.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CTU2fan* /forum/post/15213964
> 
> 
> New guy here, hopefully you guys can help me out...
> 
> 
> I'm looking at BD players and info and specs on these is tough to come by. I want to replace my current DVD player, and I need the BD player to:
> 
> 
> 1 - be a decent/good upconverter
> 
> 2 - play both NTSC and PAL DVDs
> 
> 3 - decode various audio codecs (my receiver won't, it's old, though an upgrade will happen eventually
> 
> 4 - play formats like divx, xvid, mkv (do any players do this?)
> 
> 
> Thanks



I'm not sure about MKV, but otherwise the upcoming Oppo BDP-83 may meet these criteria. Note:
No one has said the player will be region-free for PAL or NTSC.
It will be over $500.
No announced date yet.

-Bill


EDIT: you added HD-DVD to your original list. No way.


----------



## Pugnax555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CTU2fan* /forum/post/15213964
> 
> 
> New guy here, hopefully you guys can help me out...
> 
> 
> I'm looking at BD players and info and specs on these is tough to come by. I want to replace my current DVD player, and I need the BD player to:
> 
> 
> 1 - be a decent/good upconverter
> 
> 2 - play both NTSC and PAL DVDs
> 
> 3 - decode various audio codecs (my receiver won't, it's old, though an upgrade will happen eventually
> 
> 4 - play formats like divx, xvid, mkv (do any players do this?)
> 
> 5 - play HD DVDs
> 
> 
> Thanks



The answer to your question is that you would need to build a home theater PC (HTPC) to do all that. You can probably put a good one together for 600-700 bucks, which will include a combo BD/HD DVD drive and a nice case. There's an entire subsection on HTPCs on this site.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CTU2fan* /forum/post/15213964
> 
> 
> New guy here, hopefully you guys can help me out...
> 
> 
> I'm looking at BD players and info and specs on these is tough to come by. I want to replace my current DVD player, and I need the BD player to:
> 
> 
> 1 - be a decent/good upconverter
> 
> 2 - play both NTSC and PAL DVDs
> 
> 3 - decode various audio codecs (my receiver won't, it's old, though an upgrade will happen eventually
> 
> 4 - play formats like divx, xvid, mkv (do any players do this?)
> 
> 5 - play HD DVDs
> 
> 
> Thanks



What model receiver do you own?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024* /forum/post/15212717
> 
> 
> OK group - Got it narrowed to the Panny BD35 or the Sony S350. Price of the two is compareable, with the BD35 gaining a slight edge (a BD35 plus four BD movies for $205 using the Amazon promo, plus two more movies via rebate from Disney.)
> 
> 
> My dilemma is that this player will be going to a 26" Sony Bravia HDTV in a small cabinet in the den/gameroom.
> 
> 
> Do the promotional perks with BD35 offset the "Bravia Link" advantage had by the Bravia/S350 combination? Yes, HDMI will be employed (thanks Tartan Cable.) Is there a clear-cut winner between these rwo going into a 26" 720p monitor? No fancy sound system, just optical (stereo) out from the TV to an older AV receiver. Thanks.



I guess it would depend on the value you place on the Bravia Link. However, the Amazon deal is the winner in my book.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/15214060
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about MKV, but otherwise the upcoming Oppo BDP-83 may meet these criteria. Note:
> No one has said the player will be region-free for PAL or NTSC.
> It will be over $500.
> No announced date yet.
> 
> -Bill
> 
> 
> EDIT: you added HD-DVD to your original list. No way.



Ya, this isn't going to happen in one box anytime soon. He will need two boxes or an HTPC as mentioned elsewhere.


----------



## mlw911

With my Onkyo HT-R530 - could I get similar performance form the PS3 as the Sony and panny 55's? +/-?


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlw911* /forum/post/15215153
> 
> 
> With my Onkyo HT-R530 - could I get similar performance form the PS3 as the Sony and panny 55's? +/-?



The Sony doesn't have analog output of advanced audio codecs, whereas the Panasonic 55 and Sony S550 do.


If you're looking at the Panasonic 55 and/or Sony S550 for advanced audio decoding and output from the player the PS3 won't do that.


----------



## Mark S.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpeter1093* /forum/post/15206049
> 
> 
> Mark, I do apologize if I offended you. It's not that you asked a question; it was your comment about not having time to do a search. You hadn't mentioned that you tried to search.
> 
> 
> Ok to move on?



No worries, I mentioned I didn't have time to read 100 pages, not that I didn't have time to do a search. I guess I should have been more clear.


Anyways, if someone could tell me if the BD35 can be set to just output 480P when playing a DVD that would be great. The only thing I have been able to find is that you can set it to 720P and 1080P, but unfortunatley neither of those are what I want.


Thanks,


Mark


----------



## CTU2fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pugnax555* /forum/post/15214150
> 
> 
> The answer to your question is that you would need to build a home theater PC (HTPC) to do all that. You can probably put a good one together for 600-700 bucks, which will include a combo BD/HD DVD drive and a nice case. There's an entire subsection on HTPCs on this site.



I'm actually strongly considering going that route, and using the HTPC to play all the non-BD/DVD stuff. I do a lot of concert (bootleg) DVD burning/trading so the new pc will have either separate HD and BD drives/burners or a combo drive. Problem is it's in another room so I'll have to stream to the TV. I'll check out the HTPC section though...I was hoping I'd at least get to do some of what I need with a standalone BD. Maybe if I forget MKV and HD DVD, and just look for upconversion for the standard DVDs and audio decoding? Hell I could always keep my old cheapo DVD player (I think it's a GPX, $20 yay) for the PAL DVDs I've got. I guess then I'm looking at either the BD35, S350, or maybe the Samsung 2500.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15214991
> 
> 
> What model receiver do you own?



I'd have to pull it out to check the model but it's one of those old RCA "theatre in a box" receivers, got regular analog inputs, composite, and optical audio. It's served me well, it's probably 8-9 years old, but an upgrade needs to happen.


----------



## Silv

Don't have time to read all the posts, but I'm looking for a BD player as well.


Just bought a Samsung 55" LCD.


I have a large collection of old DVD's, so I'd like to play them too.


Only my receiver is not up to snuff yet - no HDMI on that thing. It's a Yamaha RXV 596.


----------



## Cortiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sly2* /forum/post/15211418
> 
> 
> out of the box the panny does sound better,........but the sony 550 can sound just as good as the panny 55 when you change the Audio DRC to Wide Range from the default Auto setting...... i have both players and i have been testing these for awhile now......the Panny is going back.......




Which one has the better PQ on both Blu and SD DVD's in your opinion?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark S.* /forum/post/15215275
> 
> 
> Anyways, if someone could tell me if the BD35 can be set to just output 480P when playing a DVD that would be great. The only thing I have been able to find is that you can set it to 720P and 1080P, but unfortunatley neither of those are what I want.



There's one HDMI output setting for all discs. You can set it to 480p, no problem, but that means your BD playback will be 480p as well. Or, you can use HDMI for BD playback at whatever resolution works best for your equipment and component video for DVD playback. Component output can be set to 480i or 480p for DVDs, although I believe it's locked to 480i when the HDMI output is also active.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Silv* /forum/post/15215552
> 
> 
> Don't have time to read all the posts, but I'm looking for a BD player as well.
> 
> 
> Just bought a Samsung 55" LCD.
> 
> 
> I have a large collection of old DVD's, so I'd like to play them too.
> 
> 
> Only my receiver is not up to snuff yet - no HDMI on that thing. It's a Yamaha RXV 596.




Any BD player will "work", you need to be more specific about what your priorities are and what your budget and timeframe are.


If you are looking for next generation audio, want good upscaling, need 5.1/7.1 analog outputs, and want to purchase in the next few weeks than you are looking at the Sony BDPS550, Panasonic BD55K or Samsung BDP-2550, which retail for between $300-$450 all of which will meet your needs. The Samsung has superior upscaling of legacy DVDs but has issues with playback of some discs that may or may not be addressed by Samsung in future firmware updates. The Sony and Panasonic are both rock solid with the Panasonic getting the nod for marginally better upscaling of SD DVD content.


If you are willing to ditch next generation audio support then you can look at the Panasonic BD35K or Sony S350 both of which are identical to the respective models above but without next generation audio support. Or, if you don't need next generation audio support via bitstreaming or analog outputs and want the fastest, most sophisticated player and are willing to put up with some of the quirks of integrating into your home theater, you can look at what I consider the best BD player currently available, the PS3.


I will now cut and paste this into a word pad file so that I can re-copy it into this thread 100 times over the next two weeks as this question gets asked about once every 2 hours around here.


----------



## moematthews




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15212230
> 
> 
> "Audiophile components" refers to the BD55's analog processing. The BD35 doesn't even have multichannel analog outputs. How do you suppose CNET did a comparison?



Geez - really? What HiFi? also reviewed the BD55, and said that the "audio improvements reap instant rewards" over the BD35. Although this followed a paragraph on the presence of analog outputs, it wasn't clear that they were referring to these outputs in the comparison. (As you said, how could they be - if the BD35 doesn't have the outputs?) They say that the improvements are better capacitors and improved DACs. Wouldn't that apply to the HDMI connection as well?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moematthews* /forum/post/15215886
> 
> 
> Geez - really? What HiFi? also reviewed the BD55, and said that the "audio improvements reap instant rewards" over the BD35. Although this followed a paragraph on the presence of analog outputs, it wasn't clear that they were referring to these outputs in the comparison. (As you said, how could they be - if the BD35 doesn't have the outputs?) They say that the improvements are better capacitors and improved DACs. Wouldn't that apply to the HDMI connection as well?



DAC = digital-analog converter. HDMI doesn't use the player's DAC, of course. HDMI sends the digital audio to a receiver and it's the AVR's DAC that gets used to convert the digital to analog.










All of the audio improvements on the BD55 are related to its 7.1 analog outputs. The BD55 and BD35 are identical when it comes to digital audio transmission over HDMI or optical. The BD55 also has a coax ouput which is lacking on the BD35. But, that's the only digital difference between the players.


----------



## Sgooter

Hey, I don't know anything. I will not do any research nor will I read thru any of these posts. I don't even want to ask a question.

Just tell me what is the perfect BR player for me.


----------



## Mark S.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15215790
> 
> 
> There's one HDMI output setting for all discs. You can set it to 480p, no problem, but that means your BD playback will be 480p as well. Or, you can use HDMI for BD playback at whatever resolution works best for your equipment and component video for DVD playback. Component output can be set to 480i or 480p for DVDs, although I believe it's locked to 480i when the HDMI output is also active.




So, if I understand correctly, if I use both component video and HDMI cables, I can send DVDs out at 480P via component, and blu-ray's out at their native 1080P over the HDMI?


Thanks,


Mark


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark S.* /forum/post/15216265
> 
> 
> So, if I understand correctly, if I use both component video and HDMI cables, I can send DVDs out at 480P via component, and blu-ray's out at their native 1080P over the HDMI?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Mark



No, this won't work.


Because of copyright enforcement the component video outputs will always output at the same resolution that the HDMI output is set to. Additionally component cannot go 1080p, again for copyright reasons.


So, if you set your HDMI output to 1080i, then your HDMI output will be 1080i as will your component video output.


However, if you set your HDMI output to 1080p then the component video outputs will be switched off.


You cannot set your component video and hdmi outputs to different resolutions.


If you have an amazing SD scaler that you feel is superior to what the BD players can do then you can always just use a legacy SD-DVD player that will output 480i/p.


It's questionable if even the high end Oppo player coming early next year will do what you require.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark S.* /forum/post/15216265
> 
> 
> So, if I understand correctly, if I use both component video and HDMI cables, I can send DVDs out at 480P via component, and blu-ray's out at their native 1080P over the HDMI?



Yes, although I believe the component output is limited to 480i when the HDMI output is active. I don't see that in the manual, actually, but I have read about that restriction several times. Would 480i be a problem for you?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15216304
> 
> 
> No, this won't work.
> 
> 
> Because of copyright enforcement the component video outputs will always output at the same resolution that the HDMI output is set to. Additionally component cannot go 1080p, again for copyright reasons.
> 
> 
> So, if you set your HDMI output to 1080i, then your HDMI output will be 1080i as will your component video output.
> 
> 
> However, if you set your HDMI output to 1080p then the component video outputs will be switched off.
> 
> 
> You cannot set your component video and hdmi outputs to different resolutions.
> 
> 
> If you have an amazing SD scaler that you feel is superior to what the BD players can do then you can always just use a legacy SD-DVD player that will output 480i/p.
> 
> 
> It's questionable if even the high end Oppo player coming early next year will do what you require.



Where did you get this information. I don't understand it that way. But, I could be wrong in my understanding, of course.


----------



## Silv

Thanks jmpage2! I just backtracked a few pages during my lunch break and came to a similar conclusion.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sgooter* /forum/post/15216238
> 
> 
> hey, i don't know anything. I will not do any research nor will i read thru any of these posts. I don't even want to ask a question.
> 
> Just tell me what is the perfect br player for me.:d




ps3


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15216367
> 
> 
> Where did you get this information. I don't understand it that way. But, I could be wrong in my understanding, of course.



I get this information from previous posts and direct experimentation as I require both HDMI and Component to function simultaneously to feed the output to both a flat panel TV (HDMI) as well as a Slingbox (component) at the same time.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlw911* /forum/post/15215153
> 
> 
> With my Onkyo HT-R530 - could I get similar performance form the PS3 as the Sony and panny 55's? +/-?



The PS3 lacks analog multichannel audio outputs, so you'd be limited to the legacy codecs (DD and DTS). The more expensive stand-alone players do have multichannel analog outputs that you can use with that receiver, so when they decode Dolby TrueHD and (if/when available) DTS-MA it can be output through the analof 5.1 outs to your receiver.


But that's not the whole story. You may recall that when you set up your receiver for DTS and DD, you had to go through a menu of settings to customize the receiver to your speakers and room: speakers large/small, speaker distance, subwoofer crossover, etc. On your Onkyo, these settings don't apply to the MCH analog inputs -- they must be supplied by the player, and players vary in how well they perform this function. It's hard to predict whether there will be any negative impact from this issue in a given system.


Further, the audible differences between lossless audio and legacy audio are fairly subtle, and if you're using the HTIB speakers that came with that receiver you may not be able to hear a difference anyway. This is especially true because the legacy audio on Blu-ray discs is often of surperior quality compared to the equivalent DVD anyway.


In other words, after going to the trouble and expense of hooking up a standalone with multichannel analog audio, you may find that it sounds no better (and in some cases, not as good, depending on the player's speaker-setup flexibility) than what you are used to hearing.


Of course it does no harm to buy a more expensive player. But when you do upgrade your receiver, you will almost certainly find that HDMI is the optimal connection anyway, and the analog outputs will be of no further use to you. If it were me, I would not pay a dime extra just to get analog audio outputs unless I had a high-end system (that I was planning to keep) to use them with.


Meanwhile, the PS3 remains the most bulletproof and fastest-loading player available.


----------



## kclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15215872
> 
> 
> Any BD player will "work", you need to be more specific about what your priorities are and what your budget and timeframe are.
> 
> 
> If you are looking for next generation audio, want good upscaling, need 5.1/7.1 analog outputs, and want to purchase in the next few weeks than you are looking at the Sony BDPS550, Panasonic BD55K or Samsung BDP-2550, which retail for between $300-$450 all of which will meet your needs. The Samsung has superior upscaling of legacy DVDs but has issues with playback of some discs that may or may not be addressed by Samsung in future firmware updates. The Sony and Panasonic are both rock solid with the Panasonic getting the nod for marginally better upscaling of SD DVD content.
> 
> 
> If you are willing to ditch next generation audio support then you can look at the Panasonic BD35K or Sony S350 both of which are identical to the respective models above but without next generation audio support. Or, if you don't need next generation audio support via bitstreaming or analog outputs and want the fastest, most sophisticated player and are willing to put up with some of the quirks of integrating into your home theater, you can look at what I consider the best BD player currently available, the PS3.
> 
> 
> I will now cut and paste this into a word pad file so that I can re-copy it into this thread 100 times over the next two weeks as this question gets asked about once every 2 hours around here.



HA! ^^^very well said!

I will add that I dont know why ppl are set on trying out the samsungs unit just because of reon, when the upscaled playback of DVD's is only minimally better than the Sonys and Panny. I have the bd55 and the PQ difference is not Night and Day (must be the Netflix connect winning them over). I took the samsung back and got a PS3 that im holding onto till xmas.


----------



## dgoff

I do not want to steal this thread, but I would like your input. I have visited this site when I am about to purchase new equipment like my surround sound and HDTV.


My tv is a JVC 61" Dila about 3.5 years old, it has only one HDMI input. My surround sound receiver is Harmon Kardon AVR 525 and about 5 years old. I don't believe it has HDMI capability, but does have optical and Component.


Been thinking about the Panasonic BD 35 player, is this a good choice? Will it be compatible with my other equipment?


How would I hook it up? TV to BD35 -HDMI / and BD35 to AVR optical?


I am an older guy and technically challenged. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgoff* /forum/post/15216866
> 
> 
> I do not want to steal this thread, but I would like your input. I have visited this site when I am about to purchase new equipment like my surround sound and HDTV.
> 
> 
> My tv is a JVC 61" Dila about 3.5 years old, it has only one HDMI input. My surround sound receiver is Harmon Kardon AVR 525 and about 5 years old. I don't believe it has HDMI capability, but does have optical and Component.
> 
> 
> Been thinking about the Panasonic BD 35 player, is this a good choice? Will it be compatible with my other equipment?
> 
> 
> How would I hook it up? TV to BD35 -HDMI / and BD35 to AVR optical?
> 
> 
> I am an older guy and technically challenged. Thanks in advance for your help.



You'd want to step up to the BD55 and connect it to the 7.1 analog inputs of your receiver to take advantage of lossless audio.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15216983
> 
> 
> You'd want to step up to the BD55 and connect it to the 7.1 analog inputs of your receiver to take advantage of lossless audio.



There's no reason he can't save his money, buy the BD35K, hook it up as he described and then eventually hook it up via HDMI to a future AVR upgrade.


Honestly the difference between lossless and lossy audio on BD is not astounding, especially if you have a more modest home audio setup.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15216478
> 
> 
> I get this information from previous posts and direct experimentation as I require both HDMI and Component to function simultaneously to feed the output to both a flat panel TV (HDMI) as well as a Slingbox (component) at the same time.



Well, we must be reading different posts. And, I don't recall any player manuals that have said component output is limited to the same resolution as the HDMI setting.


Meanwhile, it turns out the BD35/BD55 manual DOES say the component output is locked to 480i when HDMI Video is On. p32. Now, you say that the HDMI and component outputs must be the same. There is no HDMI setting for 480i. So, how is it possible to ever output from the HDMI and component terminals at the same time with these players?


The manual does not ever say component video is limited to the same resolution as the HDMI setting. Of course, this is easy for the OP to test. If he sets HDMI resolution to anything other than 480 and plays a DVD, there will be no output over component if you are correct. The DVD cannot playback at 720 or 1080 over component because of copy protection. If there's a picture, it has to be 480. Yes?


----------



## selfagainstcole

I'm looking for a blu-ray player, but am not quite sure what I want. I'm in the process of setting up an inexpensive tv/surround system/high def viewing experience in my room. I plan on purchasing the Onkyo HT-SP908 HTIB, which I would provide a link for but cannot due to my post count







. Which Blu-ray player would work best with this? I would like it to be under $350, but will go a little over if necessary. I am pretty sure that it needs to have Dolby True-HD as well, and am unsure if I would want DTS-HD. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pugnax555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *selfagainstcole* /forum/post/15218577
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a blu-ray player, but am not quite sure what I want. I'm in the process of setting up an inexpensive tv/surround system/high def viewing experience in my room. I plan on purchasing the Onkyo HT-SP908 HTIB, which I would provide a link for but cannot due to my post count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Which Blu-ray player would work best with this? I would like it to be under $350, but will go a little over if necessary. I am pretty sure that it needs to have Dolby True-HD as well, and am unsure if I would want DTS-HD. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.



The SP908 HTIB comes with the 605 receiver (nice little receiver--come join us over in the owner's thread when you get it). From what I've read around here, I'd suggest either the Panasonic BD35 or the Sony 350. There's a nice package deal on the BD35 (and other players) at Amazon right now (player + 4 movies from a list for ~$220), but it seems to go in and out of stock fairly quickly, and some are reporting estimated delivery dates of early January now. The Sony seems a bit easier to find a deal on, but most seem to agree that the Panny is a slightly better player.


----------



## moematthews




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15216070
> 
> 
> DAC = digital-analog converter. HDMI doesn't use the player's DAC, of course. HDMI sends the digital audio to a receiver and it's the AVR's DAC that gets used to convert the digital to analog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the audio improvements on the BD55 are related to its 7.1 analog outputs. The BD55 and BD35 are identical when it comes to digital audio transmission over HDMI or optical. The BD55 also has a coax ouput which is lacking on the BD35. But, that's the only digital difference between the players.



Thanks for the explanation. I knew what DACs were and that PCM and Bitstream through HDMI are digital signals, but I would not have made that analysis. So on that logic, when Pioneer advertises that its BD players feature "Wolfson DACs for superior sound" it only applies to the 7.1 channel analog outs?


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *selfagainstcole* /forum/post/15218577
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a blu-ray player, but am not quite sure what I want. I'm in the process of setting up an inexpensive tv/surround system/high def viewing experience in my room. I plan on purchasing the Onkyo HT-SP908 HTIB, which I would provide a link for but cannot due to my post count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Which Blu-ray player would work best with this? I would like it to be under $350, but will go a little over if necessary. I am pretty sure that it needs to have Dolby True-HD as well, and am unsure if I would want DTS-HD. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.



SONY 550 OR PANNY 55. no question unless this htib model decodes dts ma hd and truehd in which case the 350 or 35 woudl do. if get the 55 or 550 to be sure.


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgoff* /forum/post/15216866
> 
> 
> I do not want to steal this thread, but I would like your input. I have visited this site when I am about to purchase new equipment like my surround sound and HDTV.
> 
> 
> My tv is a JVC 61" Dila about 3.5 years old, it has only one HDMI input. My surround sound receiver is Harmon Kardon AVR 525 and about 5 years old. I don't believe it has HDMI capability, but does have optical and Component.
> 
> 
> Been thinking about the Panasonic BD 35 player, is this a good choice? Will it be compatible with my other equipment?
> 
> 
> How would I hook it up? TV to BD35 -HDMI / and BD35 to AVR optical?
> 
> 
> I am an older guy and technically challenged. Thanks in advance for your help.




i would not advize the panny 35 or sony 350--if you want to get teh new audio formats you need he 55 or the sony 550 and use the analog multichannel inputs.


oh yes connect the tv via hdmi and the audio via multichannel analog input. optical or coax cannot transmit multichannel lpcm or anything more than dolby digital or dts.


----------



## selfagainstcole




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Denophile* /forum/post/15219606
> 
> 
> SONY 550 OR PANNY 55. no question unless this htib model decodes dts ma hd and truehd in which case the 350 or 35 woudl do. if get the 55 or 550 to be sure.



I am not sure if it decodes dts ma hd. The best I could find that it decodes is "Dolby TrueHD , DTS-HD decoder , Dolby Digital Plus" from cnet - but I'm new to all of this so I don't really know much about that stuff other than that I'm probably going to want it. I couldnt find specifics on Amazon either, just that it can handle truehd and dts hd.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pugnax555* /forum/post/15219098
> 
> 
> The SP908 HTIB comes with the 605 receiver (nice little receiver--come join us over in the ** when you get it). From what I've read around here, I'd suggest either the Panasonic BD35 or the Sony 350. There's a ** nice package deal on the BD35 (and other players) at Amazon right now (player + 4 movies from a list for ~$220), but it seems to go in and out of stock fairly quickly, and some are reporting estimated delivery dates of early January now. The Sony seems a bit easier to find a deal on, but most seem to agree that the Panny is a slightly better player.



Thanks. I saw the panny deal in another thread and thought it sounded good, but didn't know if it was what I needed. If my HTIB receiver can decode DTS-HD (ma) and Dolby TrueHD, then is it necessary for my BD player to do the same? I don't want to spend more money than I have to, but if it means get the Sony 350 w/out DTS-HD or the S550 with it, then I'd rather shell out more cash. Hopefully that makes sense and I'm talking in the right thread..if not, sorry!


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moematthews* /forum/post/15219322
> 
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. I knew what DACs were and that PCM and Bitstream through HDMI are digital signals, but I would not have made that analysis. So on that logic, when Pioneer advertises that its BD players feature "Wolfson DACs for superior sound" it only applies to the 7.1 channel analog outs?



Yes.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgoff* /forum/post/15216866
> 
> 
> My surround sound receiver is Harmon Kardon AVR 525 and about 5 years old. I don't believe it has HDMI capability, but does have optical and Component.
> 
> 
> Been thinking about the Panasonic BD 35 player, is this a good choice? Will it be compatible with my other equipment?
> 
> 
> How would I hook it up? TV to BD35 -HDMI / and BD35 to AVR optical?
> 
> 
> I am an older guy and technically challenged. Thanks in advance for your help.



You'll be fine with a BD35. While the BD55 would give you lossless audio over analog connections, I suspect you wouldn't hear much, if any, difference between optical and analog. Given your self-admitted "technically challenged" status, I'd just plug in the optical cable and enjoy the incredible sound. It will be considerably better than the versions you get now on DVD because the older formats are usually encoded at higher bit rates on BD.


----------



## sly2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cortiz* /forum/post/15215767
> 
> 
> Which one has the better PQ on both Blu and SD DVD's in your opinion?



flip a coin, they both are very close in blu-ray and sd......in sd they were very close ......maybe a touch better on the panny, but my Denon 3910 beat them both......but for PQ its a toss up......the sony is more user friendly and is just a nicer unit......the sony looks like a better unit also.......i was going to keep the panny until i was able to adjust the audio on the sony,..Audio DRC to Wide Range that is..........hope this helps...


----------



## Pugnax555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *selfagainstcole* /forum/post/15219712
> 
> 
> Thanks. I saw the panny deal in another thread and thought it sounded good, but didn't know if it was what I needed. If my HTIB receiver can decode DTS-HD (ma) and Dolby TrueHD, then is it necessary for my BD player to do the same? I don't want to spend more money than I have to, but if it means get the Sony 350 w/out DTS-HD or the S550 with it, then I'd rather shell out more cash. Hopefully that makes sense and I'm talking in the right thread..if not, sorry!



The receiver that comes with your HTIB can decode all the new audio formats, so that means you don't need to worry about the analog audio quality of the player (that's a big reason some people go for the more expensive BD55 or 550 models). Both the BD35 and 350 players will bitstream the new audio formats for your receiver to decode. Since it sounds like you have a fairly modest set up, either of those players will be a good match.


----------



## Fanaticalism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Silv* /forum/post/15216389
> 
> 
> Thanks jmpage2! I just backtracked a few pages during my lunch break and came to a similar conclusion.



Silv, considering you just purchased an A950, I have to assume you want something that is significantly better than a "good" player for your SD DVD playback. That being said, I would look at a player with better than average or "good" scaling. That being said, the Denon 3800, and SonyS5000ES have the best scalers on the market. These are the exact players I am looking at as well, since they both have very good scaling.


I am leaning torwards the Sony, with the recommendation from Joerod. He has MANY BD players, and has tested them extensively.


----------



## mlw911

RDCLARK - so in your opinion go with the lesser expensive Sony/Panny if I am going to keep my older Onkyo HT-R530 for now as you don't think I will gain much in audio from the higher end models? I am going to invest in new speakers as well but I am pretty sick of upgrading my receivers. I have gone through 3 in 3 years now and a 4th is a couple of years out.


----------



## Mark S.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15216304
> 
> 
> No, this won't work.
> 
> 
> Because of copyright enforcement the component video outputs will always output at the same resolution that the HDMI output is set to. Additionally component cannot go 1080p, again for copyright reasons.
> 
> 
> So, if you set your HDMI output to 1080i, then your HDMI output will be 1080i as will your component video output.
> 
> 
> However, if you set your HDMI output to 1080p then the component video outputs will be switched off.
> 
> 
> You cannot set your component video and hdmi outputs to different resolutions.
> 
> 
> If you have an amazing SD scaler that you feel is superior to what the BD players can do then you can always just use a legacy SD-DVD player that will output 480i/p.
> 
> 
> It's questionable if even the high end Oppo player coming early next year will do what you require.



Thanks for your reply.


I have an Onkyo 906 with the Reon HQV and that is what I want to use to scale DVDs to 1080P rather than whatever is in the blu ray player.


Perhaps I should rephrase my question:


Is there any way to get this blu ray player (or any blu ray player) to do the following:


1) When I put in a BD, it sends out straight unmolested 1080P to my receiver (via HDMI)

2) When I put in a DVD, it sends out 480P, the only processing being the scaling from 480i to 480P (via component or HDMI, I don't care)


Maybe what I want isn't possible







, I can't believe that more people don't want what I want though, so hopefully there is a work-around.


I do have an older DVD player (Toshiba SD5109) that I paid $1100 for 8 years ago that puts out 480P, but I figured that today's players might be doing a better job with DVDs, and it would be more convenient to have only one component for DVD and BD.


Thanks again,


Mark


----------



## HappyFunBoater

I've spent hours reading these threads and feeling like I'm drinking from a firehose. I was hoping I could get clarification on a few things to make sure I understand.


I have an older Yamaha RX-V1200 audio receiver with 6 speakers (front L/R, rear surround L/R, center and subwoofer). It has only the more basic audio support: DD and DTS via optical or coax. I'm not in a position to upgrade my receiver.


But my receiver also has 6 discrete input jacks (front L/R, real surround L/R, center and subwoofer) for use with an "external decoder or sound processor". The downside of using these discrete input jacks is that I won't be able to use any of the Yamaha DSP functions such as Spectacle, Sci-Fi and Adventure. I've always thought these functions was hokey and I therefore leave the receiver in its more natural DD and DTS modes, so I think I'm ok in losing these functions.


So from reading these threads and trying to understand the Blu-Ray spec sheets it sounds like some of the players will decode the lossless or high bitrate lossy HD audio formats and output them over "analog outputs" which I would then input to the discrete jacks on my Yamaha. Is this correct? Will this give me all the glory of HD audio without having to buy a new receiver? It seems like the only downside is a slightly more expensive Blu-Ray player - maybe $100 more.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## dgoff

Thanks for all the input. I will wait until after Christmas to see where prices go. If they drop alot I will go for the BD55 if not the BD35.


I went to Video Only yesterday and the sales guy showed me the difference between the standard BR sound to the 24 bit sound. There was not much difference, but the speakers in the stores where poorly located and not very high end.


But with the BD55 my equipment would be more adaptable to equipment advances in the future.


----------



## D Alchemist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark S.* /forum/post/15223945
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> 
> I have an Onkyo 906 with the Reon HQV and that is what I want to use to scale DVDs to 1080P rather than whatever is in the blu ray player.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I should rephrase my question:
> 
> 
> Is there any way to get this blu ray player (or any blu ray player) to do the following:
> 
> 
> 1) When I put in a BD, it sends out straight unmolested 1080P to my receiver (via HDMI)
> 
> 2) When I put in a DVD, it sends out 480P, the only processing being the scaling from 480i to 480P (via component or HDMI, I don't care)
> 
> 
> Maybe what I want isn't possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I can't believe that more people don't want what I want though, so hopefully there is a work-around.
> 
> 
> I do have an older DVD player (Toshiba SD5109) that I paid $1100 for 8 years ago that puts out 480P, but I figured that today's players might be doing a better job with DVDs, and it would be more convenient to have only one component for DVD and BD.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> 
> Mark



Maybe I'm missing something, but essentially ALL BD players can do that, just NOT BY DEFAULT. BD players can output 480p via HDMI and 1080p via HDMI, and the receiver would pass the first, process the second. This is certainly the videophile approach, so some high end players (Denon?) might have output mode by disc type menu options.


Also, don't discount the processing in your display- they are often as good or better than any other in the chain. Don't assume a Reon badge will automatically be better- look for yourself. Some displays do not do a great job with 1080p - I have a Sharp LCD as an example. Via HDMI, it looks MUCH better at 1080i than 1080p. Maybe the input has trouble handling the bandwidth. Who knows- just experiment to find what works best in your specific system.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/15223975
> 
> 
> I've spent hours reading these threads and feeling like I'm drinking from a firehose. I was hoping I could get clarification on a few things to make sure I understand.
> 
> 
> I have an older Yamaha RX-V1200 audio receiver with 6 speakers (front L/R, rear surround L/R, center and subwoofer). It has only the more basic audio support: DD and DTS via optical or coax. I'm not in a position to upgrade my receiver.
> 
> 
> But my receiver also has 6 discrete input jacks (front L/R, real surround L/R, center and subwoofer) for use with an "external decoder or sound processor". The downside of using these discrete input jacks is that I won't be able to use any of the Yamaha DSP functions such as Spectacle, Sci-Fi and Adventure. I've always thought these functions was hokey and I therefore leave the receiver in its more natural DD and DTS modes, so I think I'm ok in losing these functions.
> 
> 
> So from reading these threads and trying to understand the Blu-Ray spec sheets it sounds like some of the players will decode the lossless or high bitrate lossy HD audio formats and output them over "analog outputs" which I would then input to the discrete jacks on my Yamaha. Is this correct? Will this give me all the glory of HD audio without having to buy a new receiver? It seems like the only downside is a slightly more expensive Blu-Ray player - maybe $100 more.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Yes, you are correct. Now you just need to decide on a player.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark S.* /forum/post/15223945
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> 
> I have an Onkyo 906 with the Reon HQV and that is what I want to use to scale DVDs to 1080P rather than whatever is in the blu ray player.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I should rephrase my question:
> 
> 
> Is there any way to get this blu ray player (or any blu ray player) to do the following:
> 
> 
> 1) When I put in a BD, it sends out straight unmolested 1080P to my receiver (via HDMI)
> 
> 2) When I put in a DVD, it sends out 480P, the only processing being the scaling from 480i to 480P (via component or HDMI, I don't care)
> 
> 
> Maybe what I want isn't possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I can't believe that more people don't want what I want though, so hopefully there is a work-around.
> 
> 
> I do have an older DVD player (Toshiba SD5109) that I paid $1100 for 8 years ago that puts out 480P, but I figured that today's players might be doing a better job with DVDs, and it would be more convenient to have only one component for DVD and BD.



I believe jmpage2 was incorrect in his response, as noted in a follow-up post. So, I think this player may do what you want, although it will definitely be locked to 480i over component when the HDMI Video output is active. Per Panasonic, the player takes 480i content, de-interlaces it (because that's what it always does) and then interlaces it again for the component output. Panasonic claims transparency from the two interlacing steps.


Pioneer is the only manufacturer to my knowledge that has a "source direct" feature whereby the player outputs the native resolution of the disc rather than using a specific setting in the player. With the caveat that the DVD output will be 480i, not 480p, a Pioneer player may be just what you need. Check the owners thread for the Elite BDP-05FD & BDP-51FD.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgoff* /forum/post/15224421
> 
> 
> I went to Video Only yesterday and the sales guy showed me the difference between the standard BR sound to the 24 bit sound. There was not much difference, but the speakers in the stores where poorly located and not very high end.



I am curious - how was that demonstration conducted? What equipment, using what settings, with what cabling, and which discs and tracks? It would be remarkable if a store like Video Only actually had a way to do such a demonstration for customers.


btw, 24 bit sound is not a requirement on BD. Many lossless discs are 16 bits.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlw911* /forum/post/15222816
> 
> 
> RDCLARK - so in your opinion go with the lesser expensive Sony/Panny if I am going to keep my older Onkyo HT-R530 for now as you don't think I will gain much in audio from the higher end models? I am going to invest in new speakers as well but I am pretty sick of upgrading my receivers. I have gone through 3 in 3 years now and a 4th is a couple of years out.



If you don't plan to upgrade to HDMI, but you do plan to upgrade your speakers, then you WILL potentially benefit from buying a player with analog outs, because as I said the speakers are ultimately the biggest limiting factor.


Only you can decide what features matter and where you want to allocate your funds. And only you can assess how big a difference lossless audio will make in your room, with the equipment you have, on the material you usually listen to, with your ears. I can't tell you whether, for example, a given player's inability to set the LFE crossover to, say 100Hz, will make a difference in your listening room or not. Probably not, but how could I possibly know?


And when or if you upgrade your receiver, the analog audio feature will no longer be needed. If that's a long way away, then maybe it's worth paying for now.


----------



## rboster

no price discussion in this thread.....please keep it in the deals thread.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15224967
> 
> 
> I believe jmpage2 was incorrect in his response, as noted in a follow-up post. So, I think this player may do what you want, although it will definitely be locked to 480i over component when the HDMI Video output is active. Per Panasonic, the player takes 480i content, de-interlaces it (because that's what it always does) and then interlaces it again for the component output. Panasonic claims transparency from the two interlacing steps.
> 
> 
> Pioneer is the only manufacturer to my knowledge that has a "source direct" feature whereby the player outputs the native resolution of the disc rather than using a specific setting in the player. With the caveat that the DVD output will be 480i, not 480p, a Pioneer player may be just what you need. Check the owners thread for the Elite BDP-05FD & BDP-51FD.



You are correct, as I was thinking actually of my Tivo-HD which works as I described for component/HDMI capability.


However, I'm pretty sure that many (if not all) BD players will either cap the output of the component video outputs when HDMI is turned on, or will disable it. I have not seen players with menus that set seperate output resolution for HDMI AND component, there's just an HD output that seems to affect whichever output is running as long as both are not being used at the same time.


----------



## Shark7

Bottom line, for $300 - $400, is there a blu-ray player that boasts a noticeably improved picture over the ps3's? Also, is there a blu-ray player that upscale standard def dvds to 1080p better than the PS3 (or does the PS3 even do that)?


Side question. Fixed pixel projectors (like the Infocus IN83 I will be using) upscale everything that isn't 1080p to 1080p. So my question is, what's the difference between having a dvd player upscale the dvd to 1080p and having your projector do it? Is one better than the other? Especially the IN83 is a pretty good projector, wouldn't it upscale things better than most dvd players, or not?


----------



## hipchecker

Mod Edit: As stated a couple posts above yours. No price discussions...keep that in the deals thread.


Ooops, my apologies from a noob.


----------



## mythrenegade




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/15223975
> 
> 
> I've spent hours reading these threads and feeling like I'm drinking from a firehose. I was hoping I could get clarification on a few things to make sure I understand.
> 
> 
> I have an older Yamaha RX-V1200 audio receiver with 6 speakers (front L/R, rear surround L/R, center and subwoofer). It has only the more basic audio support: DD and DTS via optical or coax. I'm not in a position to upgrade my receiver.
> 
> 
> But my receiver also has 6 discrete input jacks (front L/R, real surround L/R, center and subwoofer) for use with an "external decoder or sound processor". The downside of using these discrete input jacks is that I won't be able to use any of the Yamaha DSP functions such as Spectacle, Sci-Fi and Adventure. I've always thought these functions was hokey and I therefore leave the receiver in its more natural DD and DTS modes, so I think I'm ok in losing these functions.
> 
> 
> So from reading these threads and trying to understand the Blu-Ray spec sheets it sounds like some of the players will decode the lossless or high bitrate lossy HD audio formats and output them over "analog outputs" which I would then input to the discrete jacks on my Yamaha. Is this correct? Will this give me all the glory of HD audio without having to buy a new receiver? It seems like the only downside is a slightly more expensive Blu-Ray player - maybe $100 more.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.



You are exactly correct. Without spending a fortune, your best choices are:


Panasonic BD55

Sony S550

Samsung 2500


The Samsung has the best upscaling, but poor customer service, some disc loading issues and no DTS-MA support (yet).


The only reason to get the Samsung, IMHO, is for Netflix, and since I don't have any form of high speed internet at home, that's rather silly for me.


The Sony doesn't have the disc load issues, but doesn't have the upscaling quality of the Panasonic.


Which is why I'm in the market for the Panasonic  It seems to offer the best player for the money.


Joel


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hipchecker* /forum/post/15228815
> 
> 
> FYI - It is on sale at Cosco:
> 
> 
> I just bought the BD35 from Costco for $199. Could you get it cheaper, perhaps, but I confirmed with the service desk that the warranty is unlimited. Well, they say, "with in reason." If it breaks in 5 years or so...money back!
> 
> 
> It did include the HDMI cable, which is nice. I can't wait to hook it up!



This is the "help a guy (or gal) pick a Blu-Ray player" thread", not the "hey I got a deal" thread.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shark7* /forum/post/15228466
> 
> 
> Side question. Fixed pixel projectors (like the Infocus IN83 I will be using) upscale everything that isn't 1080p to 1080p. So my question is, what's the difference between having a dvd player upscale the dvd to 1080p and having your projector do it? Is one better than the other? Especially the IN83 is a pretty good projector, wouldn't it upscale things better than most dvd players, or not?



There is no firm rule. You have to try the different combinations of settings on the gear and pick which you like the best. We are not usually talking about night and day differences. It depends on how fanatical you are. Some people will do a lot to squeeze that last few percent of quality out of SD-DVD.


-Bill


----------



## zincman

Does it make any sense to get an Oppo 683H AND a Panny BD35 to pair with my Pio 151FD? My DVD collection is largely SD and I could certainly use the upscaling excellence of the Oppo. Or just wait for the new Oppo BDP-83?


----------



## hipchecker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15228977
> 
> 
> This is the "help a guy (or gal) pick a Blu-Ray player" thread", not the "hey I got a deal" thread.



Mod edit: No your not


----------



## Shark7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shark7* /forum/post/15228466
> 
> 
> Bottom line, for $300 - $400, is there a blu-ray player that boasts a noticeably improved picture over the ps3's? Also, is there a blu-ray player that upscale standard def dvds to 1080p better than the PS3 (or does the PS3 even do that)?
> 
> 
> Side question. Fixed pixel projectors (like the Infocus IN83 I will be using) upscale everything that isn't 1080p to 1080p. So my question is, what's the difference between having a dvd player upscale the dvd to 1080p and having your projector do it? Is one better than the other? Especially the IN83 is a pretty good projector, wouldn't it upscale things better than most dvd players, or not?



Can someone *please* answer these questions, particularly in regards to the PS3 vs competing blu-ray players? I want to place an order tonight for a blu-ray player. I can't use my projector until I buy a blu-ray player (and speakers/receivers - I have other threads for those though)


Thank you!


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shark7* /forum/post/15229679
> 
> 
> Can someone *please* answer these questions, particularly in regards to the PS3 vs competing blu-ray players? I want to place an order tonight for a blu-ray player. I can't use my projector until I buy a blu-ray player (and speakers/receivers - I have other threads for those though)



Sorry, but this question has been asked and answered thousands, yes thousands, of times in the last few weeks in multiple threads.

*BD picture quality is pretty much a wash among all players in this price range. Upscaling? Depends on who you ask. The PS3 is said to be OK, not great. You'll find lots of opinions about the scaling ability of other players in this thread and in the various owner threads.*


----------



## kent 1

Does any of the new blu-ray DVD players have a direct input on the remote control?


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kent 1* /forum/post/15231514
> 
> 
> Does any of the new blu-ray DVD players have a direct input on the remote control?



I think you're going to have to be a little bit more descriptive, since I don't have any idea what you're talking about.


----------



## tractng

Guys,


I am looking to replace my oppo dv-970hd with a Blu Ray. I like to have the feature of downloading movies from Netflix.


A player seems to be popular is the samsung bd-p2500/2550. Would it suit my current setup (see below)?



Does anybody know the differences between the 2500 & 2550 model? 2550 model has the ability to download songs?



Btw, my budget is around $400











TIA,

Tony

------------------

Onkyo TX-SR805


Sony Bravia 46" 1080p (KDL-46V3000)


HSU Ultimate set (HO, MBM, 7 speakers)


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Does anybody know the differences between the 2500 & 2550 model?



The 2550 has Pandora music and is sold exclusively at Best Buy.


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moviegeek* /forum/post/15232076
> 
> 
> The 2550 has Pandora music and is sold exclusively at Best Buy.




Thats what I figure. Some sort of free music offering.


I wonder if the Pandora music is worth it for the extra $75 (buying online without the tax)


Tony


----------



## moviegeek

To me the extra $75 isn't worth it because I have other options for music(CD's,radio,etc).

BTWandora is only available in the US.


----------



## DAB

Why not just wait for the Oppo BDP-83 to come out? Most likely w/ in the next 60 days. It is said to have all the feature most of us want, in a universal player.


----------



## Stratixman

Trying to resolve which of these two to get. First off the 2500 Netflix support is of little or no interest to me. I probabbly don't care about analog outputs because I will use HDMI. What is of importance to me are:


1) Blu Ray PQ

2) Upconversion of SD PQ

3) Sound quality


The Samsung gets consistent high marks for upconversion, but I haven't seen many comments about Panasonic as to upconversion. How good is Panasonic comparatively?


I would preume blu ray PQ to be pretty equivalent on both.


What about sound output? The Panasonic gets a lot of comments about great sound but I haven't read a lot of comments on the Samsung's sound quality.


The Samsung gets some mixed reveiews about playback compatibility and some about hardware reliability. What about the Panasonic?


So the Panasonic 35K is about $100 less than the the Samsung. Is the Samung worth the extra $100 given the above comments/concerns?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stratixman* /forum/post/15233115
> 
> 
> What about sound output? The Panasonic gets a lot of comments about great sound but I haven't read a lot of comments on the Samsung's sound quality.



With digital, there's no difference. The Panasonic BD55 gets strong reviews for its analog audio output. The only thing that matters with digital is the codecs that are supported for internal decoding and/or bitstreaming. If you need a player that decodes dts-MA, then the BD35 will be better. If you don't need dts-MA decoding, the players will be the same for audio. You need to get a player that pairs properly with your receiver.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAB* /forum/post/15232985
> 
> 
> Why not just wait for the Oppo BDP-83 to come out? Most likely w/ in the next 60 days. It is said to have all the feature most of us want, in a universal player.



What features? Many of us don't need analog audio outputs, see little benefit in "superior" upscaling of our legacy DVD collection, want a BD player now (not 2 to 3 months from now) and see little benefit in spending $600 on a player when there are very good ones available at or under $200.


----------



## Kalani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stratixman* /forum/post/15233115
> 
> 
> Trying to resolve which of these two to get. First off the 2500 Netflix support is of little or no interest to me. I probabbly don't care about analog outputs because I will use HDMI. What is of importance to me are:
> 
> 
> 1) Blu Ray PQ
> 
> 2) Upconversion of SD PQ
> 
> 3) Sound quality
> 
> 
> The Samsung gets consistent high marks for upconversion, but I haven't seen many comments about Panasonic as to upconversion. How good is Panasonic comparatively?
> 
> 
> I would preume blu ray PQ to be pretty equivalent on both.
> 
> 
> What about sound output? The Panasonic gets a lot of comments about great sound but I haven't read a lot of comments on the Samsung's sound quality.
> 
> 
> The Samsung gets some mixed reveiews about playback compatibility and some about hardware reliability. What about the Panasonic?
> 
> 
> So the Panasonic 35K is about $100 less than the the Samsung. Is the Samung worth the extra $100 given the above comments/concerns?



The question is, is the potential for firmware update-related issues (specifically, lack of updates), resulting disc incompatibility, possible reliability issues and $100 worth trading for upconversion that is a little better? If so, get the Samsung. Else, get the Panny, which is better than the Samsung in every way except Netflix and upconversion. FWIW, reports I've read here have consistently rated the Panny as a little better than the Sonys for SD upconversion. The Samsung does better, though... how much better, and whether it's worth other possible issues (and the extra $100) is something we can't answer for you.


If it's really that critical for you, why not buy and try both and return the one that you like less?


----------



## Stratixman

Thanks for the replies guys. I think I will go with the Panasonic 35K. Kalani, I you did a great job of putting my concerns in perspective. I don't think that the Samsung unit is worth the extra $100 just for a just a slight improvement in upconversion quality. I could care less about netflix streaming right now, and from your observations it appears that's what really accounts for the Samsung's $100 upchuck. If the Pansonic is equal to or better than the Sony at upconverting then I should be satisified. Thanks again.


----------



## mikeob5

Would there be any noticable difference in either picture of sound quality if I were to go from a BD30 to a BD55? I have it connected to an Onkyo 805 (and a Sony 60A3000). I realize I don't need the additional decoders, and I could care less about upconverting SD discs, but is the sound or picture quality improved in any way? Forget about the financial impact, there's a method to my madness.


----------



## Theatre Totter

I couldn't see a more fitting section for this, so here goes:


Present set-up:


- Panasonic AE900 projector.

- Panasonic S77 DVD player.

- Denon 3805 Rec.

- HDMI cable.

- Dedicated HT room, no windows. (DARK!)

- Screen is home-made utilizing a sheet of white Gatorboard as is (no paint) and 3" black felt border. 92" (diag) viewed from 12' PJ is 15' from screen.

*Question:* Would there be a noticable improvement in picture quality with my particular setup if I switched to a BlueRay player (and BR disc)?

*Additional question:* Is a PS3 as good a player as a non-gaming BR player?


Thanks


----------



## rdclark

This is probably more appropriate for this thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1075161 


But the answers to your questions are


1) Yes. A BD player at 720p will still look better than any upscaled 480p source., and the larger the screen the more noticeable the improvement.


2) Judged strictly as a player and assuming a receiver with HDMI that can process multichannel LPCM, no, there's nothing better. Or as good. There are other issues, not performance related, that may make another player a better choice.


----------



## hdblu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theatre Totter* /forum/post/15234983
> 
> 
> I couldn't see a more fitting section for this, so here goes:
> 
> 
> Present set-up:
> 
> 
> - Panasonic AE900 projector.
> 
> - Panasonic S77 DVD player.
> 
> - Denon 3805 Rec.
> 
> - HDMI cable.
> 
> - Dedicated HT room, no windows. (DARK!)
> 
> - Screen is home-made utilizing a sheet of white Gatorboard as is (no paint) and 3" black felt border. 92" (diag) viewed from 12' PJ is 15' from screen.
> 
> *Question:* Would there be a noticable improvement in picture quality with my particular setup if I switched to a BlueRay player (and BR disc)?
> 
> *Additional question:* Is a PS3 as good a player as a non-gaming BR player?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I PS3 is excellent for blu ray & the fastest for load up times over standalone players And yes you will see a different in picture quality Going to blu ray


----------



## bradspit1

guys for me there is only 2 choices basically if you are in the market for a blu ray player, namely the sony bdp s550 or the pannny bdp 55. i have the sony 550 and im very happy with it. also got my 2 free blu rays from sony 2 days ago which were batman begins and casino royale, both look and sound amazing having very good transfers and awsome sound!. my reason for getting the sony was for the analog outs and the fact it decodes all the new audio formats on board. (and it does decode them all, this was questioned when the 550 was first released but is now fact) i have an older phillips fr 985 which has 5.1 inputs which is all you need to get the new lossless audio as the player does the decoding. the sound is awsome! picture quality on the sony is stunning to my eyes and is better than the ps3 which is the only other player ive seen to compare it to. the panny from what ive read is the other player to consider as it does all the things the sony does ie analog outs, decodes dts-ma and dolby true-hd etc. and is profile 2.0 (so is the sony). the panny has a better proccessor for video so its said and has better dac,s. that aside they are very similar spec wise, but i went with the sony and am very happy with it, the best movie ive seen so far has got to be rambo 4. it was stunning picture wise and audio was amazing. a great disk to show off your new toy! which ever you choose im sure you will be very happy! brad.....


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeob5* /forum/post/15234829
> 
> 
> Would there be any noticable difference in either picture of sound quality if I were to go from a BD30 to a BD55? I have it connected to an Onkyo 805 (and a Sony 60A3000). I realize I don't need the additional decoders, and I could care less about upconverting SD discs, but is the sound or picture quality improved in any way? Forget about the financial impact, there's a method to my madness.



No, there's not going to be any improvement in BD playback picture quality by going from the BD30 to the BD55.


The BD55 will load the discs faster, play the special features, etc.


----------



## mikeob5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15238366
> 
> 
> No, there's not going to be any improvement in BD playback picture quality by going from the BD30 to the BD55.
> 
> 
> The BD55 will load the discs faster, play the special features, etc.



Thanks, that's what I suspected. For the extra $$ I can wait a little longer for loading, and I never used the extra features with HD-DVD.

It's just that time of year when money seems to burn a hole in my pockets.


----------



## KAB53

I have a Bose 5.1 speaker system plus a Sub. 100W per Pio amp (no hdmi but 6 analog inputs). I really don't want to spend another $130 plus for analog. Will I really notice that much better sound? Really, truly?


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeob5* /forum/post/15238838
> 
> 
> Thanks, that's what I suspected. For the extra $$ I can wait a little longer for loading, and I never used the extra features with HD-DVD.
> 
> It's just that time of year when money seems to burn a hole in my pockets.



I can think of a lot of movies that the $400 could buy!


----------



## laeriq

Here's my setup-


Optoma HD70 on a Da-Lite 106 screen

Onkyo 606 Receiver

Onkyo 805 HD-DVD player so my Blu-ray player will just be for Blu-ray


Not a big extras guy... mostly just watch the movie and done. Any and all opinions are welcome


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KAB53* /forum/post/15239315
> 
> 
> I have a Bose 5.1 speaker system plus a Sub. 100W per Pio amp (no hdmi but 6 analog inputs). I really don't want to spend another $130 plus for analog. Will I really notice that much better sound? Really, truly?



IMO, without really good speakers with an extended high end, no.


----------



## discopaul

OK, these 2 players are in my radar. They seem to run about the same price.

My main concern is load time and dvd upconversion. Which is the better player in these areas?


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/15240652
> 
> 
> IMO, without really good speakers with an extended high end, no.



Thank You. That's what I thought.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laeriq* /forum/post/15240556
> 
> 
> Here's my setup-
> 
> 
> Optoma HD70 on a Da-Lite 106 screen
> 
> Onkyo 606 Receiver
> 
> Onkyo 805 HD-DVD player so my Blu-ray player will just be for Blu-ray
> 
> 
> Not a big extras guy... mostly just watch the movie and done. Any and all opinions are welcome



Any BD player will "work", you need to be more specific about what your priorities are and what your budget and timeframe are.


If you are looking for next generation audio, want good upscaling, need 5.1/7.1 analog outputs, and want to purchase in the next few weeks than you are looking at the Sony BDPS550, Panasonic BD55K or Samsung BDP-2550, which retail for between $300-$450 all of which will meet your needs. The Samsung has superior upscaling of legacy DVDs but has issues with playback of some discs that may or may not be addressed by Samsung in future firmware updates. The Sony and Panasonic are both rock solid with the Panasonic getting the nod for marginally better upscaling of SD DVD content.


If you are willing to ditch next generation audio support then you can look at the Panasonic BD35K or Sony S350 both of which are identical to the respective models above but without next generation audio support. Or, if you don't need next generation audio support via bitstreaming or analog outputs and want the fastest, most sophisticated player and are willing to put up with some of the quirks of integrating into your home theater, you can look at what I consider the best BD player currently available, the PS3.


If you aren't in any kind of hurry and have a large budget, then you can wait on the Oppo BD83 which will likely cost between $600-$800 and be available before Spring 2009. This player will have very high quality up-conversion of SD-DVD material as well as supporting DVD-A, SACD, etc.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laeriq* /forum/post/15240556
> 
> 
> Here's my setup-
> 
> 
> Optoma HD70 on a Da-Lite 106 screen
> 
> Onkyo 606 Receiver
> 
> Onkyo 805 HD-DVD player so my Blu-ray player will just be for Blu-ray
> 
> 
> Not a big extras guy... mostly just watch the movie and done. Any and all opinions are welcome



Seems that the Panasonic BD35 would be perfect since you don't care about DVD playback and shouldn't care about analog audio output with that receiver. The Sony 350 would also be worth considering.


----------



## Theatre Totter

(See my post #3189)


A friend just loaned me his PS3 and Spiderman 3 Blue Ray. I also rented the non BR DVD of same movie and played it in my old Panny S77.


I was able to watch particular scenes, and go back & forth by just switching the HDMI cable.


There was a slight improvement in picture quality with the BR, but it was indeed slight. I sense that this has to do with one (or both) of the following reasons:


1) The S77 player was a pretty good unit, and does upconverting with HDMI

http://www.panasonic.ca/English/audi...yer/DVDS77.asp 


2) There may be some limitation with my home-made screen made of straight-up Gatorboard (no paint), as opposed to a "real" screen.



I bet that a more dramatic improvement would be noticed on an LCD screen, Plasma, etc.


----------



## laeriq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/15241778
> 
> 
> Seems that the Panasonic BD35 would be perfect since you don't care about DVD playback and shouldn't care about analog audio output with that receiver. The Sony 350 would also be worth considering.



Fantastic. I actually own them both (Denon through a great deal on CL and Panny through Sears) and even though the Denon has the name cachet, it seemed like the Panny was more current tech and would be fine for what I'm doing. With the Onkyo receiver I'm covered on sound formats and even though I plan on adding two more to my current 5.1 setup, I'm in no hurry. Thanks for the comments and unless I hear otherwise, the Panny stays


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theatre Totter* /forum/post/15241854
> 
> 
> (See my post #3189)
> 
> 
> A friend just loaned me his PS3 and Spiderman 3 Blue Ray. I also rented the non BR DVD of same movie and played it in my old Panny S77.
> 
> 
> I was able to watch particular scenes, and go back & forth by just switching the HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> There was a slight improvement in picture quality with the BR, but it was indeed slight. I sense that this has to do with one (or both) of the following reasons:
> 
> 
> 1) The S77 player was a pretty good unit, and does upconverting with HDMI
> 
> http://www.panasonic.ca/English/audi...yer/DVDS77.asp
> 
> 
> 2) There may be some limitation with my home-made screen made of straight-up Gatorboard (no paint), as opposed to a "real" screen.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet that a more dramatic improvement would be noticed on an LCD screen, Plasma, etc.



You're not going to convince most of us that there's only a "slight" difference between BD and SD-DVD.


The difference is *remarkable* assuming you have modern equipment that is properly adjusted and proper seating distance. Not only is the picture better in almost every way (color depth, contrast, sharpness, etc) but the sound is better too.


If a particular user can't enjoy this due to owning older 720P equipment with mediocre contrast ratio, vision problems, doesn't care, etc, that's their problem but certainly isn't something that should be dumped in this thread.


----------



## floorhound

Okay. I read all of the posts in this thread over the last two weeks. I don't recall the answer to this question:


If I have only the capability to go analog, and don't care AT ALL about DVD playback (BD only), is there a better player than the two always mentioned? Keep in mind I really don't care if I spend $150 or $1,500 as I use the system every day.


Speakers: Monitor Audio Gold series 7.1 setup with SVS sub for the .1.

AVR Pioneer Elite VSX 49txi

TV Crappy 1080i 50" plasma. (going to be replaced within a year)


Follow up question, is it time/worth it for a new receiver/separates? (5k budget)


thanks!


----------



## Theatre Totter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15241979
> 
> 
> If a particular user can't enjoy this due to owning older 720P equipment with mediocre contrast ratio, vision problems, doesn't care, etc, that's their problem but certainly isn't something that should be dumped in this thread.



Huh? I shouldn't dump evidence in this thread? I'm just telling you that with my particular arrangement, the improvement was _very_ slight. And I mentioned that this may be due to the capabilities of the S77 and the limitations of my screen.


The PJ does 1080.


Where do you get "vision problems" and "not caring" from? I mentioned that perhaps a greater difference would be noticed with a different set-up; maybe re-read my post(s).


----------



## heebs77

Found one of the Toshiba HD players for $90 and was toying with the idea of going with the Panny 35 and this strictly for the upconversion of my extensive SD catalogue.

Is the upconversion on this better than all BD players, or would the extra $90 be better spent going with the panny 55 or Sammy 2550?


Thanks


----------



## Ruined

I owned the Toshiba HD-A35. I also own an Integra DTC-9.8 w/ Reon processing.


I tried the upconversion on the A35. It was pretty decent. Then I instead ran it 1080i to the Integra's Reon and had a virtual XA2. Wow, it looked really nice.


But the Pioneer BDP-51FD w/ firmware version 1.17's new DVD upgrades bests the above combinations. It is pricier than the players you mentioned, but well worth it. Its also built very sturdily, which you will also not find in either of the players you mentioned.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theatre Totter* /forum/post/15242117
> 
> 
> Huh? I shouldn't dump evidence in this thread? I'm just telling you that with my particular arrangement, the improvement was _very_ slight. And I mentioned that this may be due to the capabilities of the S77 and the limitations of my screen.
> 
> 
> The PJ does 1080.
> 
> 
> Where do you get "vision problems" and "not caring" from? I mentioned that perhaps a greater difference would be noticed with a different set-up; maybe re-read my post(s).



I apologize. It's easy to get annoyed when people claim little or no improvement over SD-DVD with BD. Many of us feel BD is having a hard enough time making it without such statements. Certainly for someone sitting far back from a 720P screen the benefits might not be as noticable.


----------



## bradspit1

i have to agree here, the difference is night and day as far as im concerned. i have an optoma hd65 with the sony bdp s550 through hdmi and an old school phillips fr 985 surround sound cinema reciever and its awsome. and i mean awsome. i have an upscaling dvd player and believe me the images are worlds apart in terms of clarity, detail and sharpness and the colour pop is amazing. and the sound? man its stunning! i origionaly had a sony str de 485 which didnt have 5.1 analog inputs so i was using optical with the 550 and it did sound good but i was only getting dd and dts and i wanted to hear what the fuss was all about with dolby true hd and dts master audio so i swapped out the sony amp for the phillips. when i got it home i set it up and fired up rambo 4 and as soon as the sony screen came on and i heard the sound i was grinning from ear to ear before the movie even started! the clarity of the sound is superb and the steering of sounds around the sound field is excellent. the hd65 is also a 720p projector so im puzzled the previous poster doesnt see a noticeable difference on his but im in no way slating his experience at all maybe he needs to set up his particular system properly. as a final aside i had my brother over to check out the system and he was blown away and said watching it was like looking through a window and being there and went away saying he has to speak to his wife as he has to have the same set up i have projector and all!


----------



## dvdchance

Which would be a better choice?


I have an older Denon 2805 receiver so the analog 5.1 output is important.


Any reason to choose 1 over the other?


If all things being equal probably take the Sony?


Thanks


----------



## alsdock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sunkist* /forum/post/14493484
> 
> 
> Panasonic makes a system for $1k but I would not recommend it, you can get an onkyo system and PS3 (or any blu-ray player) for the same or close to it.



Why would you not recommend it?


----------



## alsdock

You're opinion of being against the panasonic HTIB system isn't supported. Do you have a reason why you wouldn't recommend it?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdchance* /forum/post/15244097
> 
> 
> Which would be a better choice?
> 
> 
> I have an older Denon 2805 receiver so the analog 5.1 output is important.
> 
> 
> Any reason to choose 1 over the other?
> 
> 
> If all things being equal probably take the Sony?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Why an S300 as opposed to an S550, which has full analog support for all codecs?


----------



## dvdchance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15244386
> 
> 
> Why an S300 as opposed to an S550, which has full analog support for all codecs?



Mainly, well totally, price. They are both priced around 170 or so street. I have a Denon 2910 for standard dvd's, so I just want something to get my feet wet with for Blu-ray on the cheap. I don't really want to go over 200 since the holidays are coming and I just bought myself a new LCD too.


What would the S550 do for me that the others don't?


----------



## bnewt

My Pioneer 45 Elite receiver only has 2 optical & 2 coax audio inputs. Do either of these blu-ray players offer both? Both of the optical are already in use, so I need a blu ray player that gives me a choice.


----------



## BillyBeatnik

The Panasonic BD35 does not have coax. The BD55 does have both.


I don't know about the Samsung 1500.


----------



## spartacus_33

OK... I just have to ask these 2 questions, regarding Panny BD55?

What is DVD playback?
Why should I care about analog output?


I have an all HDMI 1.3a system... how can *analog out* be any better?


----------



## Sunkist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alsdock* /forum/post/15244280
> 
> 
> You're opinion of being against the panasonic HTIB system isn't supported. Do you have a reason why you wouldn't recommend it?



expensive for HTIB, doesnt sound as good, not as upgradeable/versatile as the onkyo PS3 combo.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spartacus_33* /forum/post/15244927
> 
> 
> OK... I just have to ask these 2 questions, regarding Panny BD55?
> 
> What is DVD playback?
> Why should I care about analog output?
> 
> 
> I have an all HDMI 1.3a system... how can *analog out* be any better?



It plays DVDs.


If the player has better analog processing than your AVR, the analog output will be better. Not likely. But that's how.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdchance* /forum/post/15244468
> 
> 
> Mainly, well totally, price. They are both priced around 170 or so street. I have a Denon 2910 for standard dvd's, so I just want something to get my feet wet with for Blu-ray on the cheap. I don't really want to go over 200 since the holidays are coming and I just bought myself a new LCD too.
> 
> 
> What would the S550 do for me that the others don't?



Lossless audio over analog.


But, you can get a BD35 or an S350 in the $200 price range. They're better than the S300.


----------



## spartacus_33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15245227
> 
> 
> It plays DVDs.
> 
> 
> If the player has better analog processing than your AVR, the analog output will be better. Not likely. But that's how.



OK... so *DVD Playback* simply means that it plays *non-Blu Ray DVDs*?


I'm running a newly purchased *ONKYO TX SR706* AVR (that actually works perfectly), so not sure whether analog output would be a factor for me. I'm trying to decide between the Panny BD35 and BD55.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spartacus_33* /forum/post/15245271
> 
> 
> OK... so *DVD Playback* simply means that it plays *non-Blu Ray DVDs*?
> 
> 
> I'm running a newly purchased *ONKYO TX SR706* AVR (that actually works perfectly), so not sure whether analog output would be a factor for me. I'm trying to decide between the Panny BD35 and BD55.



All Blu-ray players play SD DVD's.


Since your receiver decodes advanced audio you don't need the BD55. The BD35 will suit you just fine.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spartacus_33* /forum/post/15245271
> 
> 
> OK... so *DVD Playback* simply means that it plays *non-Blu Ray DVDs*?
> 
> 
> I'm running a newly purchased *ONKYO TX SR706* AVR (that actually works perfectly), so not sure whether analog output would be a factor for me. I'm trying to decide between the Panny BD35 and BD55.



yes people are referring to the upsampling quality when playing regular DVD. You don't need the 55 with your AVR the 35 will be fine.


----------



## dvdchance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15245263
> 
> 
> Lossless audio over analog.
> 
> 
> But, you can get a BD35 or an S350 in the $200 price range. They're better than the S300.



Thanks for the suggestions. But neither the BD35 nor the S350 decode the newer audio formats and output over analog do they?


My receiver doesn't decode any of the newer formats but does have 5.1 analog inputs.


----------



## spartacus_33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15245295
> 
> 
> All Blu-ray players play SD DVD's.
> 
> 
> Since your receiver decodes advanced audio you don't need the BD55. The BD35 will suit you just fine.



Thanks to all of you for all the help... I think my research is over.


----------



## MiBz

Guys, wife wants to get me a BD player for xmas.

Need some advice.


It'll be connected to our Yamaha RX-V1800 in the family room. The linked specs of the received says it'll do Dolby True HD and DTS-HD.


It'll be used for BD and to upscale SDVD (I'll get rid of the Toshiba HD-A3 and gain an HDMI port).


Based on some brief reading here I came up with these prefered choices.


Sony PS3

Panasonic PDB35

Panasonic PDB55


I was leaning towards either the PS3 or the 35. Unless I'm missing something the analog outputs on the 55 won't serve any advantage if the V1800 can decode right ?


Thanks for your help.


----------



## Theatre Totter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15242905
> 
> 
> I apologize. It's easy to get annoyed when people claim little or no improvement over SD-DVD with BD. Many of us feel BD is having a hard enough time making it without such statements. Certainly for someone sitting far back from a 720P screen the benefits might not be as noticable.



Thanks for that. As there _was_ a little improvement in picture quality, I will likely treat myself to a BD player for xmas.


Given that this thread is nearly a year old, (and things change so fast), would someone be able to offer the top 4-6 players right now? ("Top" meaning bang-for-the-buck I guess)



Again, here's my system:


- Panasonic AE900 projector.

- Denon 3805 Receiver

- Killer sound system.

- HDMI cable.

- Dedicated HT room, no windows. (DARK!)

- Screen is home-made utilizing a sheet of white Gatorboard as is (no paint) and 3" black felt border. 92" (diag) viewed from 12' PJ is 15' from screen.



*Internet connection not _required_ on BD player, but might be useful for future.


Thanks.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdchance* /forum/post/15245365
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. But neither the BD35 nor the S350 decode the newer audio formats and output over analog do they?



No, they don't. The BD55 and S550 have analog outs. The S300 does TrueHD decoding with a firmware upgrade (I think - check the owners thread for details on that). But, it doesn't do dts-MA. The BD35 and S350 are simply much better players than the S300. More reliable and faster.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MiBz* /forum/post/15245470
> 
> 
> Guys, wife wants to get me a BD player for xmas.
> 
> Need some advice.
> 
> 
> It'll be connected to our Yamaha RX-V1800 in the family room. The linked specs of the received says it'll do Dolby True HD and DTS-HD.
> 
> 
> It'll be used for BD and to upscale SDVD (I'll get rid of the Toshiba HD-A3 and gain an HDMI port).
> 
> 
> Based on some brief reading here I came up with these prefered choices.
> 
> 
> Sony PS3
> 
> Panasonic PDB35
> 
> Panasonic PDB55
> 
> 
> I was leaning towards either the PS3 or the 35. Unless I'm missing something the analog outputs on the 55 won't serve any advantage if the V1800 can decode right ?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.



You don't need analog audio. You don't even need a receiver that can decode the lossless codecs, because the BD35 and the PS3 will both decode internally, but you have one so that's moot. The "PS3 vs standalone" discussion is easy enough to find if you're on the fence.


----------



## bourbaki

Greetings friends,


I am trying to plan my how best to bring content to our TV.


We have a panasonic HDTV and a speaker system. We subscribe to Comcast cable, but now need to replace the cable box, which got me thinking how best to set it all up.


What we do:


1) Netflix SD DVDs. main use for tv.

2) BlueRay discs from netflix as library improves.

3) Netflix streaming (HD and regular) as content improves.

4) tv watching.


We are thinking perhaps of a TiVo instead of the cable box, although we don't do a massive amount of DVRing (our current box is also DVR and it works well for our needs). I know tivo is nicer than cable dvr, but not a big deal. Netflix streaming though, that sounds good.


so, would you recommend the tivo for streaming and dvr and cable box and then a blueray player for DVDs and BD, or keep the cable box and get a Blueray player that does netflix streaming? Do any of these do their jobs better than others?


Cheers,


N bourbaki


----------



## MiBz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/15245633
> 
> 
> You don't need analog audio. You don't even need a receiver that can decode the lossless codecs, because the BD35 and the PS3 will both decode internally, but you have one so that's moot. The "PS3 vs standalone" discussion is easy enough to find if you're on the fence.



Thanks. If price was the same between the PS3 and BD35 which of the two would you favor ?


----------



## Rynamite

Hey guys.


Great thread, thanks for your help.


I had a quick question. I have a Samsung 50" plasma TV with an Onkyo TX-SR501 receiver and Polk Audio speakers.


I'm interested in upgrading to a BD player. From what I've read, I should go with the BD55 over the BD35 because my receiver is an "older" and "lower end" receiver?... and therefore I might as well spend a little bit more money and go with the PS3?


Sorry for the newb question, and thanks in advance.


----------



## Sunkist

The BD55 has the analog outputs allowing you to hook it up to your old receiver and get the Dolby HD and DTS HD sound, the PS3 only sends those through HDMI so you will be regulated to standard DTS and Dolby Digital but you can play games and other things with the PS3 as well.


----------



## spartacus_33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/15245633
> 
> 
> The "PS3 vs standalone" discussion is easy enough to find if you're on the fence.



This thread "*PS3 vs standalone*" is a very old thread, over a year since the last post. So... I must ask the question:


Has anyone actually run the PS3 against a panny BD35/BD55? If so... what are your conclusions.


Still on the fence here too. I'm leaning more towards the BD35 rather than the BD55... so my fence is *PS3 vs. BD35*, and besides the price difference... any real world *performance comparisons* would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## domino92024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spartacus_33* /forum/post/15245271
> 
> 
> OK... so *DVD Playback* simply means that it plays *non-Blu Ray DVDs*?



Technically, Blu-ray discs are not DVDs. They are BDs. Blu-ray players play both BDs and DVDs.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spartacus_33* /forum/post/15247590
> 
> 
> This thread "*PS3 vs standalone*" is a very old thread, over a year since the last post. So... I must ask the question:
> 
> 
> Has anyone actually run the PS3 against a panny BD35/BD55? If so... what are your conclusions.
> 
> 
> Still on the fence here too. I'm leaning more towards the BD35 rather than the BD55... so my fence is *PS3 vs. BD35*, and besides the price difference... any real world *performance comparisons* would be appreciated. Thanks!



The choice is really whether you want to spend the extra money for the PS3's additional capabilities, and are willing to put up with the PS3's unconventional form factor and remote control implementation. AQ and PQ will be identical, and the only other performance issue is load times, with the edge going to the PS3.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spartacus_33* /forum/post/15247590
> 
> 
> This thread "*PS3 vs standalone*" is a very old thread, over a year since the last post. So... I must ask the question:
> 
> 
> Has anyone actually run the PS3 against a panny BD35/BD55? If so... what are your conclusions.
> 
> 
> Still on the fence here too. I'm leaning more towards the BD35 rather than the BD55... so my fence is *PS3 vs. BD35*, and besides the price difference... any real world *performance comparisons* would be appreciated. Thanks!



I have a PS3 a Sony S350 and set up a friends Panny BD35. I still consider the PS3 the best BD player available by far due to it's super fast load times and other capabilities. The difference now though is that the PS3 is far more expensive than most other players, especially if u need IR integration added for a universal remote.


----------



## Theatre Totter

Is the load time of the PS3 still faster than a _recent_ stand-alone like a Samsung P1500?


I was in a store today and they would sell me a P1500 for $100 with the purchase of a Samsung LN40A750 TV ($1800) (Canada)


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15248770
> 
> 
> I have a PS3 a Sony S350 and set up a friends Panny BD35. I still consider the PS3 the best BD player available by far due to it's super fast load times and other capabilities. The difference now though is that the PS3 is far more expensive than most other players, especially if u need IR integration added for a universal remote.



I have to disagree I have the S350 & the BD35 and friend brought over his PS3. In our opinion the BD35 was the best one out of the three hands down(in PQ & AQ). I will say it was not night and day(except in AQ and I don't know why) but it was the better player regarding PQ & AQ. The PS3 loads faster than the other two but it wasn't like two minutes or something like that.

I agree with others on here, if you want a all-in-one video game,BD player,media hub then it's an easy choice with the PS3. All three are 2.0 compatible and I tried BD live and didn't see the big deal in it and probably won't ever use it again.

If all you want is a good BD player with 2.0 profile then I think going with the BD35 or the S350 is the way to go. You can get either one of them for alot cheaper,especially after the holidays.

Just my two cents.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/15249629
> 
> 
> I have to disagree I have the S350 & the BD35 and friend brought over his PS3. In our opinion the BD35 was the best one out of the three hands down(in PQ & AQ). I will say it was not night and day(except in AQ and I don't know why) but it was the better player regarding PQ & AQ. The PS3 loads faster than the other two but it wasn't like two minutes or something like that.
> 
> I agree with others on here, if you want a all-in-one video game,BD player,media hub then it's an easy choice with the PS3. All three are 2.0 compatible and I tried BD live and didn't see the big deal in it and probably won't ever use it again.
> 
> If all you want is a good BD player with 2.0 profile then I think going with the BD35 or the S350 is the way to go. You can get either one of them for alot cheaper,especially after the holidays.
> 
> Just my two cents.



It would be interesting to note what kind of display you used to make the PQ evaluations as pretty much all professionals have indicated that for 1080P BD playback PQ has been comparable among players.


I must agree with this and I do my viewing on a 60" SXRD that has been calibrated with a colorometer, I have not seen any noticeable PQ differences for BD playback.


Differences with SD up-conversion are just slightly more noticeable, but still, IMO not a huge factor until you get into the really large screen sizes with front PJs.


Everyone is of course entitled to their own opinion, but I doubt that the PS3 would be crowned the best BD player by several reputable sources if the PQ and/or AQ was sub-par.


----------



## jallenbee

I hope you can help me out... I also have a Onkyo 605 and I just received my BD35 today and I cannot get dolby True HD out of the receiver. It's connected hdmi and i feel like I have tried every setting and 605 not displaying Dolby True HD. I am using Ironman as a sample. Any suggestions or know of anyone that could help??


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jallenbee* /forum/post/15251201
> 
> 
> I hope you can help me out... I also have a Onkyo 605 and I just received my BD35 today and I cannot get dolby True HD out of the receiver. It's connected hdmi and i feel like I have tried every setting and 605 not displaying Dolby True HD. I am using Ironman as a sample. Any suggestions or know of anyone that could help??



This really isn't the correct thread, you should ask your question in the BD35 owner's thread for assistance.


One thing to note, is that if your BD35 is decoding the True-HD audio internally and sending it out as PCM, not bitstream, then there will be no True-HD light lit up on your AVR.


----------



## Theatre Totter

Damn. After doing some research on whether to buy a stand-alone BD or a PS3, I had decided on the PS3, but then I came across the issue of "no analogue outs" on the PS3.


My dedicated HT room uses the *Denon 3805* receiver (which I think is 3 years old now), and it is _not_ HDMI, and I have no interest in upgrading the receiver as it was $1000.00


Is this going to cause me audio grief with a PS3? Is there a work-around (converters?) that will result in great audio, or should I stick with a stand-alone player?


Cheers.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theatre Totter* /forum/post/15251562
> 
> 
> Damn. After doing some research on whether to buy a stand-alone BD or a PS3, I had decided on the PS3, but then I came across the issue of "no analogue outs" on the PS3.
> 
> 
> My dedicated HT room uses the *Denon 3805* receiver (which I think is 3 years old now), and it is _not_ HDMI, and I have no interest in upgrading the receiver as it was $1000.00
> 
> 
> Is this going to cause me audio grief with a PS3? Is there a work-around (converters?) that will result in great audio, or should I stick with a stand-alone player?
> 
> 
> Cheers.



You can use the Toslink connection, but you will miss the HD audio. The sound is still good, but not as good as you would get with something like the Panny BD-55 with 5.1 analog output.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theatre Totter* /forum/post/15251562
> 
> 
> Damn. After doing some research on whether to buy a stand-alone BD or a PS3, I had decided on the PS3, but then I came across the issue of "no analogue outs" on the PS3.
> 
> 
> My dedicated HT room uses the *Denon 3805* receiver (which I think is 3 years old now), and it is _not_ HDMI, and I have no interest in upgrading the receiver as it was $1000.00
> 
> 
> Is this going to cause me audio grief with a PS3? Is there a work-around (converters?) that will result in great audio, or should I stick with a stand-alone player?
> 
> 
> Cheers.



Unfortunately there is no work around. If you want advanced audio then you'll need a standalone player that internally decodes. Here is the comparison thread. LINK


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Has anyone scored the SD DVD upres capability on any of these players with the HQV DVD? I've searched the forum and web and am surprised that I couldn't find anything. I've got the HQV disk, but no players to test it with. At a minimum I expected to find a glowing report from Samsung since they use the HQV chip, but I've found nothing.


----------



## dan57

Please stop me if I'm making a mistake. My birthday is this week and I asked my wife for a Blu Ray player. I told her to get my the Panny BD-35. I did a lot of reading/searching/research here.


My set up for now:


Older Sony Grand Wega III TV. DVI input - no HDMI input.

Older Integra DT-6.3 receiver. No HDMI input. No multi-channel analog inputs for audio.


My thinking is this. I will not be able to use the lastest audio codecs for now. Later, any reciever that I purchase will likely have an HDMI input. So, paying for the analog outputs of the Panny BD-55 is a waste of money. (Any other feature differences between the two models are insiginficant to me.)


So, can anybody tell me that I'm making a mistake with the Panny BD-35? Am I missing something? Is there any good reason to tell my wife to get the BD-55?


Thanks!


----------



## Pugnax555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dan57* /forum/post/15252792
> 
> 
> Please stop me if I'm making a mistake. My birthday is this week and I asked my wife for a Blu Ray player. I told her to get my the Panny BD-35. I did a lot of reading/searching/research here.
> 
> 
> My set up for now:
> 
> 
> Older Sony Grand Wega III TV. DVI input - no HDMI input.
> 
> Older Integra DT-6.3 receiver. No HDMI input. No multi-channel analog inputs for audio.
> 
> 
> My thinking is this. I will not be able to use the lastest audio codecs for now. Later, any reciever that I purchase will likely have an HDMI input. So, paying for the analog outputs of the Panny BD-55 is a waste of money. (Any other feature differences between the two models are insiginficant to me.)
> 
> 
> So, can anybody tell me that I'm making a mistake with the Panny BD-35? Am I missing something? Is there any good reason to tell my wife to get the BD-55?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



The 35 looks like a good call to me.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/15251660
> 
> 
> You can use the Toslink connection, but you will miss the HD audio. The sound is still good, but not as good as you would get with something like the Panny BD-55 with 5.1 analog output.



Theater Totter - The first part is correct. The second part is a matter of opinion. DD and DTS are encoded at high bit rates on BD and sound excellent, some say they are every bit as good as lossless. Digital also allows you to use your receiver's DACs, EQ, and bass management, which may be better than the BD55's.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dan57* /forum/post/15252792
> 
> 
> Please stop me if I'm making a mistake. My birthday is this week and I asked my wife for a Blu Ray player. I told her to get my the Panny BD-35. I did a lot of reading/searching/research here.
> 
> 
> My set up for now:
> 
> 
> Older Sony Grand Wega III TV. DVI input - no HDMI input.
> 
> Older Integra DT-6.3 receiver. No HDMI input. No multi-channel analog inputs for audio.
> 
> 
> My thinking is this. I will not be able to use the lastest audio codecs for now. Later, any reciever that I purchase will likely have an HDMI input. So, paying for the analog outputs of the Panny BD-55 is a waste of money. (Any other feature differences between the two models are insiginficant to me.)
> 
> 
> So, can anybody tell me that I'm making a mistake with the Panny BD-35? Am I missing something? Is there any good reason to tell my wife to get the BD-55?
> 
> 
> Thanks!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pugnax555* /forum/post/15252841
> 
> 
> The 35 looks like a good call to me.



I concur.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/15252717
> 
> 
> Has anyone scored the SD DVD upres capability on any of these players with the HQV DVD? I've searched the forum and web and am surprised that I couldn't find anything. I've got the HQV disk, but no players to test it with. At a minimum I expected to find a glowing report from Samsung since they use the HQV chip, but I've found nothing.



OK, I did a little more searching and found some older articles that tried to measure PQ on SD DVD.


Here's an AVS thread from September:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1065876 


That thread really slams the older Samsung. I'm leaning towards the Samsung 25x0 and this CNET article seems to indicate that all of the PQ issues have been resolved:

http://reviews.cnet.com/video-player...?tag=mncol;lst 


But unfortunately they don't come out and clearly state the results on the other players.


Here's another very old comparison, but it was kind of interesting to see where things stood a year ago:

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/cgi-b...h&articles=133 


Enjoy.


----------



## Theatre Totter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15252926
> 
> 
> Theater Totter - The first part is correct. The second part is a matter of opinion. DD and DTS are encoded at high bit rates on BD and sound excellent, some say they are every bit as good as lossless. Digital also allows you to use your receiver's DACs, EQ, and bass management, which may be better than the BD55's.



Thanks for that, but as I am not intimate with a lot of the techie jargon, I'm still in the dark here.


If I keep my _non-HDMI_ Denon 3805, what is the best route for a BD player that will give me the best possible audio, and what are the connection cables needed?


Also, how much better would an HDMI receiver be in this regard?



Thanks - I appreciate your time.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theatre Totter* /forum/post/15254149
> 
> 
> Thanks for that, but as I am not intimate with a lot of the techie jargon, I'm still in the dark here.
> 
> 
> If I keep my _non-HDMI_ Denon 3805, what is the best route for a BD player that will give me the best possible audio, and what are the connection cables needed?
> 
> 
> Also, how much better would an HDMI receiver be in this regard?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - I appreciate your time.



If you keep your current receiver then using the 5.1 analog inputs for audio is the way to go.


----------



## Theatre Totter

Thanks.


How much better would an HDMI receiver be in this regard?


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theatre Totter* /forum/post/15254229
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> How much better would an HDMI receiver be in this regard?



If you select a player that decodes audio and sends it out analog to your AVR then it really shouldn't sound any better than getting an HDMI equipped AVR and sending the audio out as PCM or bitstream to the AVR for decoding/playback.


What it comes down to is if you believe that an AVR doing the audio decoding and processing will somehow do a better job than doing this in the BD player. Most experts say that the end result between the two is the same, but some people feel that the higher quality DSPs, etc, in the best HDMI AVRs would be able to do a better job of decoding the new audio formats.


Additionally if you send the audio to an HDMI equipped AVR as bitstream, technically you can do more sound processing on the signal since the player is doing the decoding itself... so if you're a fan of using enhanced sound modes, etc, then you might be happier with having the AVR do the audio decoding.


The "advantages" to going to an all HDMI solution is that you can select a lower cost BD player that nixes the audio outputs, you have fewer cables to run and manage, and you might need additional HDMI switching capability for other playback devices down the road as HDMI is likely going to be the primary AV connection for digital playback for quite a number of years.


----------



## Theatre Totter

Thanks. What about using the fibre optic or digi coax for audio?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theatre Totter* /forum/post/15254548
> 
> 
> Thanks. What about using the fibre optic or digi coax for audio?



BIslander answered this for you in his last post.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theatre Totter* /forum/post/15254548
> 
> 
> Thanks. What about using the fibre optic or digi coax for audio?



You will be getting 640kbps DD or DTS this way, not the new uncompressed audio codecs such as PCM, Dolby TrueHD or DTS-MA which run at much higher bitrates than regular DD or DTS.


Whether or not you can hear the difference is up to your ears and the caliber of your audio gear. You can only really find out by comparing the different audio tracks in your own setup.


----------



## Theatre Totter

Sorry, but you're losing me with the abbreviations & terminology.


DD = ?


DTS = ?


PCM = ?


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theatre Totter* /forum/post/15255174
> 
> 
> Sorry, but you're losing me with the abbreviations & terminology.
> 
> 
> DD = ?
> 
> 
> DTS = ?
> 
> 
> PCM = ?



I don't want to derail this thread since questions about audio, etc, are getting out of the scope of "help a guy (or gal) pick a BD player".


DD is Digital Dolby, DTS is DTS Theater Sound, PCM is uncompressed audio. AVR is Audio Video Receiver (like your Denon)

Read a few of these links;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DTS_(sound_system )
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolby_Laboratories 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCM 


There are plenty of threads in the appropriate forums here at AVS where you can get lots of help understanding all of the numerous home theater audio formats, abbreviations, comparisons, etc.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theatre Totter* /forum/post/15254149
> 
> 
> Thanks for that, but as I am not intimate with a lot of the techie jargon, I'm still in the dark here.
> 
> 
> If I keep my _non-HDMI_ Denon 3805, what is the best route for a BD player that will give me the best possible audio, and what are the connection cables needed?
> 
> 
> Also, how much better would an HDMI receiver be in this regard?



I have a BD55 and a Denon 3805 hooked up both ways - analog for lossless and coax for digital bitstream. The difference in quality is subtle. In fact, I'm not sure I could pick the lossless output in a blind test.


Given your technical knowledge, I'd recommend using optical. You'll love it. If you have money to burn, get a new AVR with HDMI. But, I doubt you'll hear much, if any improvement over your 3805.


----------



## Theatre Totter

Ok, thanks fellas.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dan57* /forum/post/15252792
> 
> 
> Please stop me if I'm making a mistake. My birthday is this week and I asked my wife for a Blu Ray player. I told her to get my the Panny BD-35. I did a lot of reading/searching/research here.
> 
> 
> My set up for now:
> 
> 
> Older Sony Grand Wega III TV. DVI input - no HDMI input.
> 
> Older Integra DT-6.3 receiver. No HDMI input. No multi-channel analog inputs for audio.



Uh, what? The DTR-6.3 *does* have surround audio in (look under the "DVD" connectors).


----------



## SirDucky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spartacus_33* /forum/post/15247590
> 
> 
> This thread "*PS3 vs standalone*" is a very old thread, over a year since the last post. So... I must ask the question:
> 
> 
> Has anyone actually run the PS3 against a panny BD35/BD55? If so... what are your conclusions.
> 
> 
> Still on the fence here too. I'm leaning more towards the BD35 rather than the BD55... so my fence is *PS3 vs. BD35*, and besides the price difference... any real world *performance comparisons* would be appreciated. Thanks!




I was struggling with the PS3 vs. Panasonic 35/55 as well. So, as an owner of all 3, I think I can help you out here.


First of all, the TV's I'm using are a Sony 60XBR2, and a Sony 50A3000. My receiver is a Denon 4306, and my speakers are all Def Tech. (7001,CLR 3000,BPVX,and SC Reference)


I'll just give you the short and easy answer here. I thought the PQ and AQ were better on the Panasonic than the PS3. The colors were more vibrant, warmer, and just seemed to pop a little more on the Panny. The PS3 still looked great, but just seemed to be a little washed out almost in a whitish kind of way. Also, in the video upconversion, I would give the overall win to the Pannasonic's. There seemed to just be more detail, and once again the colors seemed to be more vibrant, and deeper.


No suprise here, but the PS3 kicked the panny's butt in the speed department. (nuff said)


I would only recommend buying the PS3 to anyone, ONLY if they are a gamer. I thought I would play games on it, but I just never did.


So....I sold the PS3 just a few days ago, and ended up with the 35 for upstairs, and the 55 for our main viewing area.


One last thing, I also had the Samsung bdp 1200(piece of crap), and Toshiba XA2......so I have quite a bit of experience with the high def format. I will just finish with this. You will not be dissapointed with the new panny's. I am very happy with my purchase, and I am sure you will be too!


----------



## moematthews

What HiFi? said the following of the PS3's PQ and sound in a November 2008 test that also included the DMP-BD35, BDP-S350 and BD-1500:


"Detail levels are on par with the Samsung BD-P1500, but they're no match for the likes of the DMP-BD35 or Sony's own BDP-S350. The PS3's picture isn't as clear or three-dimensional and it's noisier than we'd like. This noise is also apparent when playing standard DVDs: where other players go to great lengths to eradicate grain, the PS3 can't shift it. It also has more issues with movement than the top players in this class"


"The PS3's sound can't quite match that of the very best standalone players. Decoded HD soundtracks are relatively clear and open, but you get the feeling that it's only scratching the surface. It also has a tendency to sound quite bright, and this lack of solidity and scale can make it appear rather lightweight."


"There is no doubt the PS3 is multitalented and the flexibility makes it an attractive package. But if you just want a standalone Blu-ray player, there are superior offerings in this test"


Not real world personal experience from me - but offered for what it's worth.


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDucky* /forum/post/15256977
> 
> 
> I was struggling with the PS3 vs. Panasonic 35/55 as well. So, as an owner of all 3, I think I can help you out here.
> 
> 
> First of all, the TV's I'm using are a Sony 60XBR2, and a Sony 50A3000. My receiver is a Denon 4306, and my speakers are all Def Tech. (7001,CLR 3000,BPVX,and SC Reference)
> 
> 
> I'll just give you the short and easy answer here. I thought the PQ and AQ were better on the Panasonic than the PS3. The colors were more vibrant, warmer, and just seemed to pop a little more on the Panny. The PS3 still looked great, but just seemed to be a little washed out almost in a whitish kind of way. Also, in the video upconversion, I would give the overall win to the Pannasonic's. There seemed to just be more detail, and once again the colors seemed to be more vibrant, and deeper.
> 
> 
> No suprise here, but the PS3 kicked the panny's butt in the speed department. (nuff said)
> 
> 
> I would only recommend buying the PS3 to anyone, ONLY if they are a gamer. I thought I would play games on it, but I just never did.
> 
> 
> So....I sold the PS3 just a few days ago, and ended up with the 35 for upstairs, and the 55 for our main viewing area.
> 
> 
> One last thing, I also had the Samsung bdp 1200(piece of crap), and Toshiba XA2......so I have quite a bit of experience with the high def format. I will just finish with this. You will not be dissapointed with the new panny's. I am very happy with my purchase, and I am sure you will be too!



Did you recalibrate the displays when using the PS3 vs. standalone BD players? This may be necessary, especially if the connected display supports 'deep color' (I believe at least your 50A3000 does) because the PS3 applies a conversion process briefly summarized as follows:


"When sending out HDMI YCbCr, the PS3 at the moment only uses YCbCr 4:4:4 regardless of whether or not the next device in the HDMI chain supports Deep Color. If the next device does NOT support Deep Color, the PS3 sends out YCbCr 4:4:4 made up of 8 bits for each of the 3 data components (24 bits per pixel total). If the next device DOES support Deep Color the PS3 sends out YCbCr 4:4:4 made up of 12 bits for each of the 3 data components (36 bits per pixel total)."


Standalone BD players typically output the chroma in 4:2:2 format with 8-bits per color. The upconverted version used by the PS3 can result in a need to use a different calibration of the HDTV display as compared to feeding the output via HDMI from standalone players that do not do this sort of additional processing of the video. This may the source of the differences you observed when switching between the PS3 and the standalone players and if that's the case your comparision would not have been valid.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moematthews* /forum/post/15259111
> 
> 
> What HiFi? said the following of the PS3's PQ and sound in a November 2008 test that also included the DMP-BD35, BDP-S350 and BD-1500:
> 
> 
> "Detail levels are on par with the Samsung BD-P1500, but they're no match for the likes of the DMP-BD35 or Sony's own BDP-S350. The PS3's picture isn't as clear or three-dimensional and it's noisier than we'd like. This noise is also apparent when playing standard DVDs: where other players go to great lengths to eradicate grain, the PS3 can't shift it. It also has more issues with movement than the top players in this class"
> 
> 
> "The PS3's sound can't quite match that of the very best standalone players. Decoded HD soundtracks are relatively clear and open, but you get the feeling that it's only scratching the surface. It also has a tendency to sound quite bright, and this lack of solidity and scale can make it appear rather lightweight."
> 
> 
> "There is no doubt the PS3 is multitalented and the flexibility makes it an attractive package. But if you just want a standalone Blu-ray player, there are superior offerings in this test"
> 
> 
> Not real world personal experience from me - but offered for what it's worth.



It's curious. There are *many* members here with high end setups including 1080P front projectors going to large screens. The consensus has been that BD playback quality is extremely close between the PS3 and SA players and many members with very expensive theaters are using the PS3 as their BD player of choice.


Maybe some of those guys will weigh in on this. I certainly haven't seen the striking difference noted between my Sony S350 and PS3 on my own 60" setup.


----------



## Theatre Totter

Damn! I don't live & breath this stuff, so I hadn't looked at the specs of my AE900 for 3 years. I just thought that it was 1080p, but it is 720 / 1080i. I suppose that this is now the new weak link in my system. doh.









http://www.panasonic.ca/english/audi...ma/ptae900.asp 



I will be getting a BD player soon (Panny 55) to replace the Panny S77, so now my question is......how much improvement in PQ would I realize with the newer AE3000 PJ?

http://www.panasonic.ca/english/audi...a/PTAE3000.asp


----------



## Movie_Buff

I recently bought a Panasonic AE 3000 projector and a Pioneer Elite vsx-01-txh receiver. I am now looking to buy a player but there are so many out there that it's very hard to make a choice.


Here are a few guidelines i have.


- I am willing to spend up to $700.00


- The bd live features are not that important to me, Picture and Audio / Build Quality greatly out weigh the trailers and xtras with the bd live features.


- I'm not fully knowledgable about all the bitstreaming / pcm onboard decoders etc... so i'm not sure if i need a player with the DTS MA and True Dolby HD Decoders as i'm not sure if my receiver decodes the discs so if that is the case do i need a player with those decoders onboard.


Thx For All Help !!!!


PS

MY Projector & Receiver are still sitting in their boxes since over a week ago so i am getting a little anxious to get all this gear hooked up. Another problem is when you go out looking for a player you get 100 different answers for the same question from these salesman which makes your decision that much more difficult and prolonged.


Thx Again !!!!!!!!


----------



## bradspit1

movie buff your sorted for all the new audio codecs your av amp decodes them so no worries there. so no need for analog outs as you will use hdmi to your pioneer and the amp will do the decoding. with your budget for a player you have a good choice of players, the panny 35 or the sony s350 are good players or you could get a pioneer to match up with the amp. the panny 55 and sony s550 are good too (i have the sony s550) but you dont need the analog outs so you could save some cash with the earlier mentioned models of those players. theres also the ps3 to consider as well unless you want a standalone player.


----------



## Deathwish238




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theatre Totter* /forum/post/15259709
> 
> 
> Damn! I don't live & breath this stuff, so I hadn't looked at the specs of my AE900 for 3 years. I just thought that it was 1080p, but it is 720 / 1080i. I suppose that this is now the new weak link in my system. doh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.panasonic.ca/english/audi...ma/ptae900.asp
> 
> 
> 
> I will be getting a BD player soon (Panny 55) to replace the Panny S77, so now my question is......how much improvement in PQ would I realize with the newer AE3000 PJ?
> 
> http://www.panasonic.ca/english/audi...a/PTAE3000.asp



Don't worry about your pj not accepting 1080p. 1080i should look just as good assuming your Panny has a decent deinterlacer.


----------



## jpniner

I think the ps3 has the longterm advantage over the BD35 or any standalone, because of its hard drive and ability to Stream and use WiFi. the Gaming is in addition to that for me in choosing(doubt I'll game much).


I think Blu-Ray disc may go obsolete for most purposes sooner rather than later. With certain movies, like the dark knight they may be preferable but for most the ability to Stream via Netflix or some other solution is the Future IMO.


Plus I plan to record HD DVR stuff off DirecTV and archive it on the PS3 hard drive plus External Hard Drives. May not be HD Audio yet, but still will be high quality(and CHEAP vs. buying disc).



If plans are to not game, not download DIVX files and other online Media files, no Internet use and basically plan to only Buy/Rent Blu-Ray Hard disc for the next few years then the bd35 is the way to go.


----------



## Lyons07

Hi,


I have the Sony BDP-S1 BluRay player and it seems to be working just fine, other then it's so slow at the beginning. I have a chance to get the Denon DVD-1800BD at a very low price. I also have the Denon 3808ci reciever and I have the 7.1 surround in use. Should I make the change and what would be the beneficts if I did? I've looked through the forum and I don't really understand lots of what people are saying. Is this a good move, and is the Denon a much better BluRay player?


Thanks, Jerry


----------



## bradspit1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpniner* /forum/post/15261467
> 
> 
> I think the ps3 has the longterm advantage over the BD35 or any standalone, because of its hard drive and ability to Stream and use WiFi. the Gaming is in addition to that for me in choosing(doubt I'll game much).
> 
> 
> I think Blu-Ray disc may go obsolete for most purposes sooner rather than later. With certain movies, like the dark knight they may be preferable but for most the ability to Stream via Netflix or some other solution is the Future IMO.
> 
> 
> Plus I plan to record HD DVR stuff off DirecTV and archive it on the PS3 hard drive plus External Hard Drives. May not be HD Audio yet, but still will be high quality(and CHEAP vs. buying disc).
> 
> 
> 
> If plans are to not game, not download DIVX files and other online Media files, no Internet use and basically plan to only Buy/Rent Blu-Ray Hard disc for the next few years then the bd35 is the way to go.



theres some good advice here but blu ray going obsolete sooner rather than later? it just won the format war! i think its here for a while yet!


----------



## jpniner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradspit1* /forum/post/15263311
> 
> 
> theres some good advice here but blu ray going obsolete sooner rather than later? it just won the format war! i think its here for a while yet!



well, I'm predicting I guess, that many consumers will opt for downloading HD content via internet or recording to their DVR from their service provider over buying alot of Hard copies(i.e. Blu-Ray's)...as we go fwd.


might be wrong, thats why ps3 is good option since its capable of working multiple ways, IMO


----------



## heebs77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpniner* /forum/post/15261467
> 
> 
> I think the ps3 has the longterm advantage over the BD35 or any standalone, because of its hard drive and ability to Stream and use WiFi. the Gaming is in addition to that for me in choosing(doubt I'll game much).
> 
> 
> I think Blu-Ray disc may go obsolete for most purposes sooner rather than later. With certain movies, like the dark knight they may be preferable but for most the ability to Stream via Netflix or some other solution is the Future IMO.
> 
> 
> Plus I plan to record HD DVR stuff off DirecTV and archive it on the PS3 hard drive plus External Hard Drives. May not be HD Audio yet, but still will be high quality(and CHEAP vs. buying disc).
> 
> 
> 
> If plans are to not game, not download DIVX files and other online Media files, no Internet use and basically plan to only Buy/Rent Blu-Ray Hard disc for the next few years then the bd35 is the way to go.




Also-as a guy looking for something myself right now- I thought about this and then came to this conclusion.


When the sooner, rather than later comes, there will be a PS5 that will do the dishes for you-joking of course, but the reality is-the money saved on a standalone player vs the PS3 160 GB-will be the price of the next gadget in 24 months that you will be buying anyways...just my 2 cents


----------



## rdclark

There's a big difference between "obsolete" and "not the dominant distribution medium." There is always room for a high-end format for collectors, and if home video market could support Laserdisc, it can certainly support the already more widespread and less expensive Blu-ray.


But this is OT.


----------



## jpniner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/15264686
> 
> 
> There's a big difference between "obsolete" and "not the dominant distribution medium." There is always room for a high-end format for collectors, and if home video market could support Laserdisc, it can certainly support the already more widespread and less expensive Blu-ray.
> 
> 
> But this is OT.



not necessarily OT, because I think its an important thing to think about when deciding to go with a blu-ray player. ps3 vs. stand-alone


probably right that Blu-Ray will not go obsolete anytime soon. I don't see it being anything close to what DVD was as far as sales go. There will always be a segment of population that wants a hard disc solution and may not be Tech Savy, atleast for awhile


----------



## moematthews




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpniner* /forum/post/15264762
> 
> 
> not necessarily OT, because I think its an important thing to think about when deciding to go with a blu-ray player. ps3 vs. stand-alone
> 
> 
> probably right that Blu-Ray will not go obsolete anytime soon. I don't see it being anything close to what DVD was as far as sales go. There will always be a segment of population that wants a hard disc solution and may not be Tech Savy, atleast for awhile



Might not even have anything to do with being tech-savvy. I think there is a fundamental line separating computers and home entertainment gear that people are not interested in crossing. I read an article on how Microsoft has been trying for years to push the home computer as the centre of the home entertainment system, but it really hasn't been very successful. I bought the BDP-35 today, largely on the same philosophy on which I purchased my HD DVD player. If the format no longer exists in a couple of years, $300 - $400 isn't an amount I'd miss for all the enjoyment the player had provided over those years.


----------



## bradspit1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpniner* /forum/post/15264762
> 
> 
> not necessarily OT, because I think its an important thing to think about when deciding to go with a blu-ray player. ps3 vs. stand-alone
> 
> 
> probably right that Blu-Ray will not go obsolete anytime soon. I don't see it being anything close to what DVD was as far as sales go. There will always be a segment of population that wants a hard disc solution and may not be Tech Savy, atleast for awhile



the majority of the population are not tech savvy and will always want an easy solution to play back movies (ie: open the drawer pop in a disk and a movie plays) granted there is a bit of adjusting going on with blu ray profiles etc. at the moment but it will soon settle down now that the format has been decided.as far as blu ray not getting as close to dvd sales, why not? its just the next step of dvd isnt it? the majority of people moved from video tape to dvd when players became mainstream. hard disk based systems and downloading movies etc are still mumbo jumbo to most people whereas blu ray is the same disk based medium that most people know from dvd which i imagine makes it easier to make the switch.


----------



## heebs77

so in saying all of these things, if you had the following equipment, which BD player would you recommend:


LG 60PG70

Pio 1018


Looking for SD upconversion and BD playback.


I've read a ton on the Panny players-and it appears that I dont need the ananlog outputs ( but is there a benefit?)


thanks all in advance


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpniner* /forum/post/15263418
> 
> 
> well, I'm predicting I guess, that many consumers will opt for downloading HD content via internet or recording to their DVR from their service provider over buying alot of Hard copies(i.e. Blu-Ray's)...as we go fwd.
> 
> 
> might be wrong, thats why ps3 is good option since its capable of working multiple ways, IMO



Yea I guess for someone that likes the computer alot and is into that stuff,the PS3 is the way to go. I don't that will be a viable option in the very near future. If and when it does they will have other products to compete with the PS3. For now if all you want to do is watch a movie(like most of us do) then BD35 and the S350 are a great choice. I to was able to compare the three and the BD35 was the best in all aspects(but wasn't night and day).

So for $150 or so you will get a great player that will be around for awhile till the next best thing for everyone.

I'm not sure about the Netfix and downloading movies to watch on my home theater. If it's anything like when I did it on my SAT(Dish) with I Am Legend & 10,000 BC(in 1080P). The picture and (mainly for me) sound was nowhere as good as on BD.

The video on BD is nice but for me I love the audio portion of it







.


Watched Dark Knight last night (on BD35 of course) and it sounded GREAT. They did a pretty good transfer on it. I so much more enjoy watching these movies at home







.

The first one was better but but it's very close.


----------



## bradspit1

***** your equipment is well up to spec. as regards players your reciever can decode the hd audio formats so no need for analog outs. the panny 35 or sony 350 would do you i think,some say panny better at up converting but your own eyes are the best judge of that.


----------



## heebs77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradspit1* /forum/post/15265605
> 
> 
> ***** your equipment is well up to spec. as regards players your reciever can decode the hd audio formats so no need for analog outs. the panny 35 or sony 350 would do you i think,some say panny better at up converting but your own eyes are the best judge of that.



Thanks Brad...I'm going to see if I can head to my local Future shop and get them to plug both in with SD and look for a difference.....


I like the feature of the SD card on the player, but it isnt a show stopper...


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theatre Totter* /forum/post/15259709
> 
> 
> Damn! I don't live & breath this stuff, so I hadn't looked at the specs of my AE900 for 3 years. I just thought that it was 1080p, but it is 720 / 1080i. I suppose that this is now the new weak link in my system. doh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.panasonic.ca/english/audi...ma/ptae900.asp
> 
> 
> 
> I will be getting a BD player soon (Panny 55) to replace the Panny S77, so now my question is......how much improvement in PQ would I realize with the newer AE3000 PJ?
> 
> http://www.panasonic.ca/english/audi...a/PTAE3000.asp




Your AE900 is a 720p projector and is limited to projecting that resolution. While it accepts a 1080i signal input it converts it to 720p for display. Therefore, going to a true 1080p display will give your approx. twice the number of pixels on the screen (1M vs. 2M). Depending on screen size and viewing distance the difference can be quite obvious.


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theatre Totter* /forum/post/15259709
> 
> 
> Damn! I don't live & breath this stuff, so I hadn't looked at the specs of my AE900 for 3 years. I just thought that it was 1080p, but it is 720 / 1080i. I suppose that this is now the new weak link in my system. doh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.panasonic.ca/english/audi...ma/ptae900.asp
> 
> 
> 
> I will be getting a BD player soon (Panny 55) to replace the Panny S77, so now my question is......how much improvement in PQ would I realize with the newer AE3000 PJ?
> 
> http://www.panasonic.ca/english/audi...a/PTAE3000.asp




Your AE900 is a 720p projector and is limited to projecting that resolution. While it accepts an 1080i input it converts it to 720p for display. Therefore, going to a true 1080p display will give your approx. twice the number of pixels on the screen (1M vs. 2M).


----------



## Theatre Totter

Thanks Ron. My screen is 92" (diag) and it is Gatorboard with a 3.5" wide wooden frame wrapped with black velvet. It has worked out ok so far.


I sit 12' from the screen.


I want to get a scrap piece of pro screen material and hold it up & compare, and if there is a considerable difference, I will go that way.


The best price I have found on a new AE3000 so far is $3100.00 Canadian, plus tax is $3472.00 - ouch.


Perhaps the BluRay will be it for a while........


I certainly appreciate the comments.


----------



## starlights

I am struggling between Panasonic DMP-BD55K and the Sony BDP-S550

Can anyone help to build a case for either?
























Is there any other player i should consider (5.1 or 7.1 Analog is a MUST HAVE)


Thanks


----------



## kitchen_space

starlights - from what I read on these forums, the BD55 has slightly better PQ and AQ than the S550. Although, the samsung 2500 has slightly better SD DVD PQ than the BD55.


I am waiting for the Oppo. They just sent out an email this afternoon stating it will be out for initial release in a few weeks.


----------



## Rynamite

Alright guys (and gals), I think I decided on the Panny BD35. I just kinda have a newb (read stupid) question.


My AVR does not have HDMI capabilities, but it can handle HD via Component. My TV is a Sammy 720p 50" plasma.


Part 1 of my question is: Is it possible to run the video through HDMI directly to the tv, and run the audio through my AVR via component?


Part 2: If so, would there be any advantage in this? Or would component video handle the 720p signal just fine?


Thanks!


----------



## bradspit1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rynamite* /forum/post/15270119
> 
> 
> Alright guys (and gals), I think I decided on the Panny BD35. I just kinda have a newb (read stupid) question.
> 
> 
> My AVR does not have HDMI capabilities, but it can handle HD via Component. My TV is a Sammy 720p 50" plasma.
> 
> 
> Part 1 of my question is: Is it possible to run the video through HDMI directly to the tv, and run the audio through my AVR via component?
> 
> 
> Part 2: If so, would there be any advantage in this? Or would component video handle the 720p signal just fine?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



rynamite if your av cant handle hdmi you might have to consider the panny 55 if you want the new lossless audio codecs as it has analog outs and onboard decoding of dolby true hd etc. you would just hook up the panny to the tv with hdmi for video and use the analog outs to 5.1 audio inputs on your amp if it has them, if not optical or coax will work but you will only get dd or dts legacy tracks albeit in a higher bitrate but not lossless tho. so basically if your not fussed with the new lossless audio get the 35 and use hdmi for video and optical or coax for sound to av, but if u want dolby true hd etc (and you do trust me!) get the 55.


----------



## Lyons07

Hi,


Anyone with feedback, it would really help me out?

Thanks, Jerry






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lyons07* /forum/post/15262043
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have the Sony BDP-S1 BluRay player and it seems to be working just fine, other then it's so slow at the beginning. I have a chance to get the Denon DVD-1800BD at a very low price. I also have the Denon 3808ci reciever and I have the 7.1 surround in use. Should I make the change and what would be the beneficts if I did? I've looked through the forum and I don't really understand lots of what people are saying. Is this a good move, and is the Denon a much better BluRay player?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jerry


----------



## Rynamite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradspit1* /forum/post/15270220
> 
> 
> rynamite if your av cant handle hdmi you might have to consider the panny 55 if you want the new lossless audio codecs as it has analog outs and onboard decoding of dolby true hd etc. you would just hook up the panny to the tv with hdmi for video and use the analog outs to 5.1 audio inputs on your amp if it has them, if not optical or coax will work but you will only get dd or dts legacy tracks albeit in a higher bitrate but not lossless tho. so basically if your not fussed with the new lossless audio get the 35 and use hdmi for video and optical or coax for sound to av, but if u want dolby true hd etc (and you do trust me!) get the 55.



Thanks!


I'm not too concerned with the lossless audio. Sure, it would be nice... but I've been listening to DTS for years and it's fine. It's not worth the extra ~$100 to me to upgrade to the 55. I appreciate the advice, though!


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lyons07* /forum/post/15262043
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have the Sony BDP-S1 BluRay player and it seems to be working just fine, other then it's so slow at the beginning. I have a chance to get the Denon DVD-1800BD at a very low price. I also have the Denon 3808ci reciever and I have the 7.1 surround in use. Should I make the change and what would be the beneficts if I did? I've looked through the forum and I don't really understand lots of what people are saying. Is this a good move, and is the Denon a much better BluRay player?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jerry



If you can get the player at a good price then go for it. You'd gain the ability to bitstream both TrueHD/DTS-HD MA to your receiver for decoding.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15270653
> 
> 
> If you can get the player at a good price then go for it. You'd gain the ability to bitstream both TrueHD/DTS-HD MA to your receiver for decoding.



I think it would depend on the "low price" of the Denon in question. The S350 and BD35K outperform the Denon players in a lot of key areas now so it also comes down to what your needs are.


----------



## rlu929s

I'm looking for a decent player for my bedroom to hook up to a Sony 37" 720p RPTV I have via HDMI. We just use the TV speakers so the players dosn't need to have the best surround etc.


I just want a decent player for video and also something that doesn't take forever for the tray to open etc.


For price I need to keep it as cheap as possible without getting something craptastic.


I've heard Best Buy has their Insignia without ethernet for $150 right now.


I don't care about the live features. I usually just watch the movie.


And I have my PS3 downstairs in the movie room as well.


I do have Netflix so I was curious about the players that do HD Netflix..but I'm sure they are out of my price range.


----------



## Stratixman

Mod edit: Price discussion is prohibited in this thread. The only place to discuss prices is the deals sticky.


----------



## termin8ted3148

Looking for a Blu-Ray player for my Samsung HLS5088 50" DLP


Is there anything specific i should be looking for in a blu ray player to go with a Samsung DLP TV? Do certain players work better with DLP or certain chipsets i should stay away from? Any specific player you guys would recommend?


----------



## nic1997

are the sony blu ray players any good? could someone direct me in the right direction? don't want to spend a whole lot on money


----------



## nic1997

I have no answers


----------



## beerisgood

Which Blu ray player will decode HD audio for the best value? I have the Sony STR-DG810, so I need a player that does the decoding via HDMI.


----------



## jpniner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nic1997* /forum/post/15272548
> 
> 
> are the sony blu ray players any good? could someone direct me in the right direction? don't want to spend a whole lot on money



best players for the money right now is the bd35 or sony 330 from what i've read. I have a Sammy 1500 brand new I got from Amazon, I'd sell for $180plus s/h if interested PM me. From what I read its good if you upgrade to the latest firmware.


the general consensus is the Panny BD35 is the way to go, problem is you need a setup that can accept HDMI.


if you need to do Analog, you need something like the BD55 or the Sony s550 which cost over $300 generally


----------



## beerisgood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpniner* /forum/post/15273298
> 
> 
> best players for the money right now is the bd35 or sony 330 from what i've read. I have a Sammy 1500 brand new I got from Amazon, I'd sell for $180plus s/h if interested PM me. From what I read its good if you upgrade to the latest firmware.
> 
> 
> the general consensus is the Panny BD35 is the way to go, problem is you need a setup that can accept HDMI.
> 
> 
> if you need to do Analog, you need something like the BD55 or the Sony s550 which cost over $300 generally



The Panny BD35 decodes all HD audio internally?


----------



## masonaries




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nic1997* /forum/post/15272548
> 
> 
> are the sony blu ray players any good? could someone direct me in the right direction? don't want to spend a whole lot on money



The sony 350 is good but the panny gets better reviews (cnet editor's choice) and it's $50 cheaper. A no brainer. Check out HHGregg.com


----------



## jpniner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beerisgood* /forum/post/15273412
> 
> 
> The Panny BD35 decodes all HD audio internally?



I think? but check the bd35 thread in this forumn for that


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beerisgood* /forum/post/15273412
> 
> 
> The Panny BD35 decodes all HD audio internally?



Yes, the same as the BD55, but w/o the analog outputs.


----------



## beerisgood

Mod edit: Please take your deals discussion to the deals sticky


----------



## moematthews




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nic1997* /forum/post/15272548
> 
> 
> are the sony blu ray players any good? could someone direct me in the right direction? don't want to spend a whole lot on money



Come on. Not trying to be difficult, but you can't come in on the 111th page of a thread and ask a question like this. There's a general expectation that you will do at least a bit of searching and maybe relate what you've learned to your particular situation. People here are more than willing to help, but you have to make at least a bit of an effort.


----------



## moematthews




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beerisgood* /forum/post/15273412
> 
> 
> The Panny BD35 decodes all HD audio internally?



Yes, it does. Just picked one up for that reason. It was between the BD35 and the Sony S550 (the S350 doesn't decode DTS-MA onboard), and as someone else said earlier, the BD35 seems to have the slightly better reviews. Plus, I didn't need the analog outputs on the BD55 and S550. The price difference in Canada vs. S550 is small enough to be a non-issue.


----------



## cozbyrt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *termin8ted3148* /forum/post/15272411
> 
> 
> Looking for a Blu-Ray player for my Samsung HLS5088 50" DLP
> 
> 
> Is there anything specific i should be looking for in a blu ray player to go with a Samsung DLP TV? Do certain players work better with DLP or certain chipsets i should stay away from? Any specific player you guys would recommend?



I have the Samsung HLS-5687 DLP which is similar to your tv. I am using the Samsung BD-UP5000 with mine. It looks good to me. I think any of the top reviewed players will work fine with your set. Research this board for the best players in your price range and just pick one. It will look good. Good luck!


----------



## ramkla007

Not sure which thread to post this - a quick question for those of you who have been enjoying the new audio formats such as TrueHD and DTS HD - is the audio experience much better than DD 5.1?


I just got the BD35K and am trying to figure out if its worth upgrading my receiver... thanks for your help!


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ramkla007* /forum/post/15277875
> 
> 
> Not sure which thread to post this - a quick question for those of you who have been enjoying the new audio formats such as TrueHD and DTS HD - is the audio experience much better than DD 5.1?
> 
> 
> I just got the BD35K and am trying to figure out if its worth upgrading my receiver... thanks for your help!



Even without a new receiver, you'll likely get much improved audio from your BD35. Blu-ray discs have more space, meaning the legacy DD and DTS formats can be encoded at higher bit rates than you get on DVD. They sound great, some say just as good as lossless.


----------



## BHS

Moe, I've PM'ed you about Canadian pricing on the BD35 vs. S350.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moematthews* /forum/post/15276668
> 
> 
> Yes, it does. Just picked one up for that reason. It was between the BD35 and the Sony S550 (the S350 doesn't decode DTS-MA onboard), and as someone else said earlier, the BD35 seems to have the slightly better reviews. Plus, I didn't need the analog outputs on the BD55 and S550. The price difference in Canada vs. S550 is small enough to be a non-issue.


----------



## goose4540

I apologize for not searching through this thread, but at 111 pages it could take some time


my question is


i currently have a onkyo 505, non hdmi audio, I'm looking for a blu ray player and have decided between the panny bd35 or bd55. At some point i will upgrade my receiver to a HDMI one but not sure if i want to do that right away.


Would i be better off buying the BD55 and hooking up 5.1 analog for lossless, or would it be better to get the bd35 and then upgrade my receiver?


would there be a noticeable diff between lossless and the reg dts from the blu ray discs?


thanks


----------



## moematthews




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goose4540* /forum/post/15282383
> 
> 
> I apologize for not searching through this thread, but at 111 pages it could take some time
> 
> 
> my question is
> 
> 
> i currently have a onkyo 505, non hdmi audio, I'm looking for a blu ray player and have decided between the panny bd35 or bd55. At some point i will upgrade my receiver to a HDMI one but not sure if i want to do that right away.
> 
> 
> Would i be better off buying the BD55 and hooking up 5.1 analog for lossless, or would it be better to get the bd35 and then upgrade my receiver?
> 
> 
> would there be a noticeable diff between lossless and the reg dts from the blu ray discs?
> 
> 
> thanks



I'm going to do a bit more viewing and listening before reporting in on my BD-35, but I can say that the DTS-MA soundtrack on "The Devil Wears Prada" sounded noticeably better than a standard DTS or Dolby Digital soundtrack. It is clearer, smoother and more open. The bass is more solid and weighty. And the dialogue enhancer REALLY works. Is it a huge difference overall? Probably not; but it definitely sounds better. Personally, I'd do whatever I could to ensure I had access to these codecs. Can't wait to fire up a few concert Blu-ray discs.


You have a solid receiver. The BD55's analog outs feature "audiophile grade components", so you will definitely get the benefit of that. The extra money you'd spend on the BD55 is much less than the amount you'd spend on a new receiver. On the other hand, for how long are you really going to keep a non-HDMI receiver?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goose4540* /forum/post/15282383
> 
> 
> I apologize for not searching through this thread, but at 111 pages it could take some time
> 
> 
> my question is
> 
> 
> i currently have a onkyo 505, non hdmi audio, I'm looking for a blu ray player and have decided between the panny bd35 or bd55. At some point i will upgrade my receiver to a HDMI one but not sure if i want to do that right away.
> 
> 
> Would i be better off buying the BD55 and hooking up 5.1 analog for lossless, or would it be better to get the bd35 and then upgrade my receiver?
> 
> 
> would there be a noticeable diff between lossless and the reg dts from the blu ray discs?
> 
> 
> thanks



Perhaps you have time to search the current page. The exact same question was asked and answered just a few posts before yours.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goose4540* /forum/post/15282383
> 
> 
> I apologize for not searching through this thread, but at 111 pages it could take some time
> 
> 
> my question is
> 
> 
> i currently have a onkyo 505, non hdmi audio, I'm looking for a blu ray player and have decided between the panny bd35 or bd55. At some point i will upgrade my receiver to a HDMI one but not sure if i want to do that right away.
> 
> 
> Would i be better off buying the BD55 and hooking up 5.1 analog for lossless, or would it be better to get the bd35 and then upgrade my receiver?
> 
> 
> would there be a noticeable diff between lossless and the reg dts from the blu ray discs?
> 
> 
> thanks



If you are happy with th sound from your current receiver you might be better off just getting the BD55 with analog outputs to give you HD audio. I was in a similar boot and ended up doing an AVR upgrade. I don't know if I would have done it just for HDMI audio. I ended up get a slightly better amp, HMDI switching for multiple components, heads up volume display on my TV, and a few other things. I actually went from medium range analog to low-mid range HDMI back to medium-high range HDMI. Don't just go an buy a cheap HDMI AVR that has lesser amplification capability than your current unit.


----------



## paranoyd androyd

I'm a BD player n00b and have a very basic question about shopping for my first BD player:


If I don't own an old analog receiver, do I really need a BD player with the 7.1 analog sound capability (i.e. Sony 550 or Panny 55K), or would I be fine with the 350 or 35K? If I buy a digital receiver in the future, could I achieve the 7.1 sound digitally through one of the lower models... Sony 350, Panny 35K, Sammy 1500, etc.?


Thanks!


----------



## Facilman

I'm trying to decide between the BD-35K and the S350. By necessity I have been upgrading my entire home theater setup, and now I'm in the market for a blu-ray. I've got a new Sony 46Z LCD and a Onkyo 606 AVR.


From searching this forum it seems that both players are solid performers, with the slight edge going to the Panny. I'm leaning toward the Panny but I'm wondering if the S350 would work better considering I've got the Sony TV. I'm not all that familiar with the Bravia Sync feature, but they both have it which might make paired operation smoother. Also, the menu on the S350 would echo that on the 46Z so there would be a nice familiarity there. The 606 can decode all audio formats so that isn't a factor.


Would the Sony S350 be a better choice since I have the Sony TV, or should I go with the slightly better overall but not as integrated Panasonic BD-35?


Thanks.


----------



## moematthews




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Facilman* /forum/post/15283815
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the BD-35K and the S350. By necessity I have been upgrading my entire home theater setup, and now I'm in the market for a blu-ray. I've got a new Sony 46Z LCD and a Onkyo 606 AVR.
> 
> 
> From searching this forum it seems that both players are solid performers, with the slight edge going to the Panny. I'm leaning toward the Panny but I'm wondering if the S350 would work better considering I've got the Sony TV. I'm not all that familiar with the Bravia Sync feature, but they both have it which might make paired operation smoother. Also, the menu on the S350 would echo that on the 46Z so there would be a nice familiarity there. The 606 can decode all audio formats so that isn't a factor.
> 
> 
> Would the Sony S350 be a better choice since I have the Sony TV, or should I go with the slightly better overall but not as integrated Panasonic BD-35?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I'd go with the same brand - components from the same manufacturer tend to work better together. You get the integration and you're really not giving up anything. The one review I read said the BD35 has a slightly more detailed picture, but the S350 sounds better. Both players received 5 stars from What HiFi?


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moematthews* /forum/post/15276668
> 
> 
> Yes, it does. Just picked one up for that reason. It was between the BD35 and the Sony S550 (the S350 doesn't decode DTS-MA onboard), and as someone else said earlier, the BD35 seems to have the slightly better reviews. Plus, I didn't need the analog outputs on the BD55 and S550. The price difference in Canada vs. S550 is small enough to be a non-issue.



Actually I think that Sony announced that the S350 would also get DTS-MA decoding in the next FW update but I could be mistaken.


The Panasonic BD35K and Sony S350 are both outstanding players that will have all the features that 85% of buyers would be after.


I would go with whichever of these you can get a better deal on, unless you have a very large display in which case the Panasonic might be preferable since it has a higher quality up-conversion of SD-DVD material to 1080P over HDMI.


----------



## moviegeek

The Panasonic BD35K from Amazon is a no brainer,~$210 for the player and six Blu Ray movies(2 from Disney).I have one and the PQ is great but what sold me was the picture controls,it allows me to fine tune what my tv can't correct.


----------



## paranoyd androyd

Sorry to ask this again, but can anyone help me with this most basic question?... I'm really struggling to understand whether I need the 7.1 analog feature in the higher-end players since I don't own an analog receiver. In the future I plan to buy a digital receiver which I assume would be able to output a 7.1 digital sound. Would I be able to achieve 7.1 digital audio sound on a S350 or 35K type of model in that case?


Thanks!


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paranoyd androyd* /forum/post/15284418
> 
> 
> Sorry to ask this again, but can anyone help me with this most basic question?... I'm really struggling to understand whether I need the 7.1 analog feature in the higher-end players since I don't own an analog receiver. In the future I plan to buy a digital receiver which I assume would be able to output a 7.1 digital sound. Would I be able to achieve 7.1 digital audio sound on a S350 or 35K type of model in that case?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Yes either will work with a HDMI 1.3 AVR.

The BD55K or S550 is better if you have an older(non HDMI) AVR.


----------



## jonathanR

Same boat here......I guess you just have to decide where to best spend the money on upgrading. I have (2HT) rooms.


In my Family Rm. (#1) I currently have a sammy 52A650 in my family room w/ an older onkyo 898, has lots of power but no hdmi connections. Though I have (4) hdmi wires hidden behind the wall feeding it. Also have a PS3 hooked up and 5.1 setup w/ Klispsch in-wall reference speakers, but no sub yet, it has to be wife approved in size. But right now I can't get the True dolby & Master DTS from the PS3, just the regular dolby & dts from my toslink connection.


In my HT Rm (#2), I have a onkyo 875, has the hdmi, using Klipsch RF-7's, Ref back in-ceilings, THX in-walls and an RC-7 along w/ a SVS PB+12/2. Plenty of output, but *no blu-ray player*. My screen is a JVC rear-projection 52" Lcd/lycos, and it only outputs 720p. Right now can't afford a new 1080p set in Rm#2.


So should I dish the reciever in Rm#1 and upgrade the reciever to a hdmi. Or get a panny 55k and use the analog connections since the reciever (898) still packs plenty of punch. Then move the PS3 to Rm#2 and use the hdmi and just settle for 720p till I can upgrade the screen?


Im leaning on just going with the 55k. Just have to hide (7) more analog cables....., already packed as it is.


Sorry for the long post.




Jonathan


----------



## paranoyd androyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moviegeek* /forum/post/15284510
> 
> 
> Yes either will work with a HDMI 1.3 AVR.
> 
> The BD55K or S550 is better if you have an older(non HDMI) AVR.



Thanks for the response.


So simply put, since I don't own any kind of receiver yet, I should just make sure to buy a receiver with an HDMI 1.3 output if I want to achieve 7.1 digital sound with the S350 or 35K? And the 55K or S550 would be overpaying in my case since I'll never own an analog receiver?


----------



## mulox

Yes, I know the LG is a combo player, but I have a chance to get one of these players for $200. So aside from the obvious advantage LG has by being able to play HD-DVD, how do the Blu-Ray features/performance stack up between these 2 players? I don't care too much about analog audio, as I am using an Onkyo 806 for most processsing, but am interested in 24p or better pic quality and such.


Also, how does the pic quality of these compare with a top of the line unit (as it pertains to pic quality)? Again, excluding all players catering to analog features... HDMI only.


----------



## jamesgig

Obviously space is at a premium and funds are limited, so how does a computer based blu-ray drive compare in terms of quality video/audio playback to a dedicated mid range player? I plan to output the video to an LCD television via dvi and output the audio through an external usb dac.


Any thoughts?


----------



## nohjy

Since I have really been unable to find a thread which provides a direct comparison between these units, I have taken it upon myself to begin one.




Background:


I have owned a PS3 for the last 18 months and to say I have been happy with it would be a vast understatement. In my humble opinion it is the single best piece of consumer electronics ever developed. It not only serves as a wonderful Blu-ray player it also performs admirably a host of other services including acting as: media server, CD player, SACD player (I have the original PS3), gaming machine, etc. Unfortunately these added attributes may not appeal to everyone, so the value added varies depending on the consumer. As such, we will be concentrating on on the PS3 as a Blu-Ray player only.


As I am an avid home theater enthusiest, I want to make sure that the audio quality and picture quality of my Blu-ray player is the best available (quality vs. $$). In this interest, I decided recently to purchase a Panasonic BD-35 to compare with my existing PS3. Below is summary of my findings based on perceived strengths. Both players are extremely competent, but one does stand above in both PQ & AQ. Please know that, when all was said in done, I wanted that player to be the PS3...


My Equipment:


JVC 61" Hdila LCOS RPTV

Integra DTC-9.8 Pre/Pro

Parasound Halo A21 Amp

Parasound Halo A51 Amp


Revel Performa F52 Fronts

Revel Performa C52 Center

Revel Perform M22 Surround & Rear

AV123 MFW-15



Sony PS3


- Is easily 20% faster than the BD-35 in loading to the main menu of a BD. Just getting a disc in the BD-35 seems to take forever. I for one really like the PS3s slot loader. Many seem to think that speed is not important. Trust me the waiting gets annoying. Especially when you are used to using the PS3.


- The PS3 is very responsive to remote commands (even with the USB dongle). The BD-35 by comparison seems to have delayed reaction to the remote.


- The PS3 in-movie information window is so much better. I love the fact that it shows the audio and video bit rates.


- When you stop the PS3 in the middle of a movie you can push play and it will restart from the place in the movie at which it stopped. the BD-35 DOES NOT DO THIS!! It reloads the disc all over again.


Panasonic BD-35


- Is compatible with Universal Remotes because it uses IR. The PS3 is bluetooth and therefore can't be turned on with an IR remote (even with the USB dongle).


- Is much quieter. The PS3 can get loud especially if it is running hard for a long time.


- Has a slightly more detailed picture. I think this has something to do with color decoding. The BD-35 just has more vivid colors. The PS3 seems somewhat dingy and/or muted by comparison.


- Sounds better when using bitstreamed HD codecs. I know that many will say there is no difference - lossless is lossless! Trust me there is a difference. It probably wouldn't be noticed by 90% of the viewing/listening public, but it is there. There is a greater sense of overall fullness to the sound when bitstreaming. This was something I absolutely refused to believe, but, after listening to the same sections of a number of movies over and over again, there is no question in my mind that the BD-35 is the better sounding player. This is not, however, by order of magnitude. It is a small, but noticable difference.


So, while I really wanted the BD-35 to suffer by comparison, it didn't quite work out that way. I have to admit from an operational standpoint I really hate the BD-35, but it will have to peacefully coexist with my PS3. Unfortunately, it is just a better player from an AQ & PQ standpoint.


----------



## moematthews

That's pretty much what What HiFi? said in its comparison. Performance and features _at the particular price point_ is what counts for them. Therefore, the 1,000 Pound (as in the UK money) Pioneer LX (might be the Elite in North America) BDP earns 5 stars (out of 5), as do the Sony S350, S550 and Panasonic BD-35 and 55, which are all considerably less. The Pioneer is good enough to warrant the significant extra price. All the lower-priced players offer huge performance and features for the price, which earns them the highest possible rating.


In the case of the PS-3, its versatility allowed it to hang onto its 4 star rating by a thread. But they clearly stated that there are players with better PQ and sound.


But, as you said, if your concern is for "best available", without regard for price, I would be looking beyond this group. The Pioneer and Denon players specifically are in a different league, according to the reviews I've read.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nohjy* /forum/post/15287246
> 
> 
> - Has a slightly more detailed picture. I think this has something to do with color decoding. The BD-35 just has more vivid colors. The PS3 seems somewhat dingy and/or muted by comparison.
> 
> 
> - Sounds better when using bitstreamed HD codecs.



The PS3 adds no extra processing to the image. Many players do. This is likely what you are seeing. You could also add extra processing in the display and/or a video processor if desired. Insiders from Sigma (the manufacturer of many of the decoding chips) have confirmed this.


As far as SQ goes, it's been discussed before. How your AVR handles bitstream vs. pcm could be a factor. Assuming both are done properly, there isn't an audible difference.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moematthews* /forum/post/15287434
> 
> 
> In the case of the PS-3, its versatility allowed it to hang onto its 4 star rating by a thread. But they clearly stated that there are players with better PQ and sound.



I'd have to disagree with that. Sounds like the reviewer is trying to stimulate the economy.










Differentiators for BD playback are features, functionality, reliability, and price. "Better SQ/PQ" claims are dubious at best.


----------



## Qman46

Hey, I've got some questions about the Panasonic DMP-BD35K also.

I just purchased a Denon AVR888 for 270... only to later find out that it doesnt decode Dolby TrueHD. I also read somewhere that most decent blueray players will decode it themselves. I'm debating wether to return my Denon or not, as I can only get 80% of what I payed back from amazon becasue it's opened from what I understand. Is it worth returning the receiver, buying a new one, and then buying the DMP-BD35K? Or does the DMP-BD35K do what my receiver doesn't do, and I'm ok?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Qman46* /forum/post/15288350
> 
> 
> Hey, I've got some questions about the Panasonic DMP-BD35K also.
> 
> I just purchased a Denon AVR888 for 270... only to later find out that it doesnt decode Dolby TrueHD. I also read somewhere that most decent blueray players will decode it themselves. I'm debating wether to return my Denon or not, as I can only get 80% of what I payed back from amazon becasue it's opened from what I understand. Is it worth returning the receiver, buying a new one, and then buying the DMP-BD35K? Or does the DMP-BD35K do what my receiver doesn't do, and I'm ok?



If the Denon can process audio over HDMI (in other words, it's not just an HDMI video switcher), then you are good to go. The BD35 will decode all formats and send them as PCM to your receiver.


----------



## Qman46

Ok well right now I have my cable box and xbox 360 hooked to the denon with HDMI, then one HDMI out to the TV, the audio's going over HDMI. So that means I'm fine I'm assuming. Thanks for your help!


----------



## jmpage2

I have started a separate thread for the many audio related blu-ray questions that repeatedly come up in this and other player threads;

* http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1095740 *


----------



## Facilman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Facilman* /forum/post/15283815
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the BD-35K and the S350. By necessity I have been upgrading my entire home theater setup, and now I'm in the market for a blu-ray. I've got a new Sony 46Z LCD and a Onkyo 606 AVR.
> 
> 
> From searching this forum it seems that both players are solid performers, with the slight edge going to the Panny. I'm leaning toward the Panny but I'm wondering if the S350 would work better considering I've got the Sony TV. I'm not all that familiar with the Bravia Sync feature, but they both have it which might make paired operation smoother. Also, the menu on the S350 would echo that on the 46Z so there would be a nice familiarity there. The 606 can decode all audio formats so that isn't a factor.
> 
> 
> Would the Sony S350 be a better choice since I have the Sony TV, or should I go with the slightly better overall but not as integrated Panasonic BD-35?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Bump for any additional opinions.


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15287451
> 
> 
> The PS3 adds no extra processing to the image. Many players do. This is likely what you are seeing. . . . .



Not really correct. An earlier firmware update to the PS3 added processing such that the PS3 now outputs YPbPr video in 4:4:4 format (standalone BD players typically output in 4:2:2 format) and when connected to a HD display that supports 'deep color' the PS3 processes the 8-bit per color info from the disc and outputs in 12-bit per color format. As a result different display calibration settings most likely will be needed and unless you calibrate the display individually for the PS3 and also for a standalone player any direct comparisions for video quality will not be valid since such areas as color saturation, black level, etc. may be different and that appears to be consistent with what has been reported by some reviewers. I doubt they properly calibrated their display for the different video sources.


----------



## cpcat

I wasn't referring to upsampling...and that should only occur from the PS3 to an HDMI 1.3 capable display. Even then, it shouldn't result in incorrect picture calibration if done correctly, else you'd probably rather just leave it off as this would mean any other inputs are miscalibrated and with little or no way for a remedy. I suppose you could calibrate both with RGB and with upsampled YCC, but calibration with RGB will be more difficult with the PS3 due to the bug resulting in lack of below black/peak white


What I was referring to was other post-processing such as edge enhancement, noise reduction, etc. This is what is more likely to provide noticeable differences among players with regards to BD.

http://forum.blu-ray.com/showpost.ph...&postcount=292 


BTW I wouldn't say standalones "typically output 422". It can be RGB, 444, or 422 depending on the player and the display.


----------



## moematthews




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15287477
> 
> 
> Differentiators for BD playback are features, functionality, reliability, and price. "Better SQ/PQ" claims are dubious at best.



So the differences they pointed out between the PS3 and other players don't really exist? Does that logic extend to players like the higher end Pioneers and the Denon 2500 Blu-ray transport? What HiFi? said the Denon is the finest Blu-ray player they have ever seen. On their rating criteria, to achieve the 5 star rating it received, it would have to have PQ and SQ to justify its 900 Pound Sterling price. And it did.


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15294986
> 
> 
> I wasn't referring to upsampling...and that should only occur from the PS3 to an HDMI 1.3 capable display. Even then, it shouldn't result in incorrect picture calibration if done correctly, else you'd probably rather just leave it off as this would mean any other inputs are miscalibrated and with little or no way for a remedy. I suppose you could calibrate both with RGB and with upsampled YCC, but calibration with RGB will be more difficult with the PS3 due to the bug resulting in lack of below black/peak white
> 
> 
> What I was referring to was other post-processing such as edge enhancement, noise reduction, etc. This is what is more likely to provide noticeable differences among players with regards to BD.
> 
> http://forum.blu-ray.com/showpost.ph...&postcount=292
> 
> 
> BTW I wouldn't say standalones "typically output 422". It can be RGB, 444, or 422 depending on the player and the display.



I tried to qualify my statement to not say that different calibration is definitely required for the PS3 vs. standalone BD players. It really will depend on the display being used and how it handles 444 vs. 422 vs. RGB and also 8-bit per color vs. 12-bit per color. My main point is you cannot assume the calibration will be the same and you need to at least use a test disc to verify correct calibration if you are comparing a PS3's to a standalone's BD video performance.


----------



## wrxman

Greetings - I am n00b with Blueray so I apologize now. Do ya'll think it is worth getting a Blueray player since my Hitachi plasma only supports 1080i? My plain Pioneer DVD player does a great job upconverting SD-DVD to 1080i. Will I see a performance gain with Blueray on my current display?


I know I will get an Audio upgrade if I use the 7.1 Analog Output with something like a BDP-51D and it's the Wolfson DAC's !

















Thanks for your input.


----------------------

wrxman


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrxman* /forum/post/15295260
> 
> 
> Greetings - I am n00b with Blueray so I apologize now. Do ya'll think it is worth getting a Blueray player since my Hitachi plasma only supports 1080i? My plain Pioneer DVD player does a great job upconverting SD-DVD to 1080i. Will I see a performance gain with Blueray on my current display?
> 
> 
> I know I will get an Audio upgrade if I use the 7.1 Analog Output with something like a BDP-51D and it's the Wolfson DAC's !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input.
> 
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> wrxman



You may not see much of a difference when playing DVDs as it will come down to the scaling performance of you current Pioneer DVD player vs. the upscaling performance of the specific Blu-ray player. As for playing Blu-ray Discs, overall you should see a noticable improvement over playing DVDs. If you already have a HD source (from cable, satellite or over the air) then can you see a difference between watching HD programs vs. what you are seeing from DVD? If you can then you will see a difference between DVDs and Blu-ray Discs.


----------



## moematthews




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones* /forum/post/15295348
> 
> 
> You may not see much of a difference when playing DVDs as it will come down to the scaling performance of you current Pioneer DVD player vs. the upscaling performance of the specific Blu-ray player. As for playing Blu-ray Discs, overall you should see a noticable improvement over playing DVDs. If you already have a HD source (from cable, satellite or over the air) then can you see a difference between watching HD programs vs. what you are seeing from DVD? If you can then you will see a difference between DVDs and Blu-ray Discs.



Well put. No offense to the original poster, but I can't believe how many people are not sure whether Blu-ray (or the now-defunct HD DVD format) are superior to upscaled SD DVDs. Where did this line of thinking come from? Are there that many bad HD transfers out there (believe me, I've seen a few) that people think there is really no improvement?


To the original poster: I have a 768p Hitachi plasma, and the improvement in PQ with a good HD or Blu-ray DVD is extraordinary. It's HD vs. SD - no amount of upconverting is going to make an SD DVD look as good as an HD one.


----------



## scubasteve2

You've probably heard this question upteen times now, but I have a Sony S350 and have heard the BD35 is better in both audio and picture output? I've also read that the BD35 has slo-mo playback? My Sony does not.


Should I return my S350 for the 35? It would be about $75 more, but if I can get more optimal output, then I'll do the exchange.


Thanks!


----------



## wrxman

Quote:

Originally Posted by Ron Jones View Post

You may not see much of a difference when playing DVDs as it will come down to the scaling performance of you current Pioneer DVD player vs. the upscaling performance of the specific Blu-ray player. As for playing Blu-ray Discs, overall you should see a noticable improvement over playing DVDs. If you already have a HD source (from cable, satellite or over the air) then can you see a difference between watching HD programs vs. what you are seeing from DVD? If you can then you will see a difference between DVDs and Blu-ray Discs.

Well put. No offense to the original poster, but I can't believe how many people are not sure whether Blu-ray (or the now-defunct HD DVD format) are superior to upscaled SD DVDs. Where did this line of thinking come from? Are there that many bad HD transfers out there (believe me, I've seen a few) that people think there is really no improvement?


To the original poster: I have a 768p Hitachi plasma, and the improvement in PQ with a good HD or Blu-ray DVD is extraordinary. It's HD vs. SD - no amount of upconverting is going to make an SD DVD look as good as an HD one.

-------------------------------


Cool, Thanks for the input. I am more of an Audio guy, I wasn't sure if you need a 1080p display to truly take advantage of BR.


Thanks!


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scubasteve2* /forum/post/15295467
> 
> 
> You've probably heard this question upteen times now, but I have a Sony S350 and have heard the BD35 is better in both audio and picture output? I've also read that the BD35 has slo-mo playback? My Sony does not.
> 
> 
> Should I return my S350 for the 35? It would be about $75 more, but if I can get more optimal output, then I'll do the exchange.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



For $75 more....no way. The differences between the two are so small I think it's more of a placebo effect then anything else.


----------



## mulox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mulox* /forum/post/15284894
> 
> 
> Yes, I know the LG is a combo player, but I have a chance to get one of these players for $200. So aside from the obvious advantage LG has by being able to play HD-DVD, how do the Blu-Ray features/performance stack up between these 2 players? I don't care too much about analog audio, as I am using an Onkyo 806 for most processsing, but am interested in 24p or better pic quality and such.
> 
> 
> Also, how does the pic quality of these compare with a top of the line unit like the B35 Panny (as it pertains to pic quality)? Again, excluding any analog features... HDMI only.



Bumpity bump... also was considering a PS3, although from what I have read here there are many players with better features for the money.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15296222
> 
> 
> For $75 more....no way. The differences between the two are so small I think it's more of a placebo effect then anything else.



I disagree here I have both and the BD35 is clearly better(especially in the audio portion). It's not night and I will say the S350 is a good player but unless the slo mo is a big deal here I would say for an extra $75 I would say keep the S350.


----------



## scubasteve2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/15298684
> 
> 
> I disagree here I have both and the BD35 is clearly better(especially in the audio portion). It's not night and I will say the S350 is a good player but unless the slo mo is a big deal here I would say for an extra $75 I would say keep the S350.



I've actually found a place where I can get it for the same price I paid for the 350, so I think I will exchange, especially if audio output is better.


----------



## leftheaded

are the LG BD300 & Samsung 2500 still the only options that stream netflix?


----------



## jmorrison123

For anyone like me that was pondering why the LX71 is more expensive when the manuals and firmwares for both machines refer to the same feature set, here's the lowdown from Pioneer.


Both the LX71 and BDP-51 decode DolbyHD on board. Although the LX-71 is scheduled for a firmware update that will add DTS-HD on board decoding, they are unable to verify whether the DSP-51 will also benefit. However the manuals for both state that DTS-HD can be sent through the 7.1 multi-channel outputs, and all previous firmware updates have been for both models combined, so I would be surprised if Pioneer did not add this to the 51 at the same time.


The DTS-HD firmware update is scheduled for Feb 09.


Although both players share the same four Wolfson audio DAC, the LX71 features a superior quality video processor. Other than that the only differences are the touch sensitive buttons and gold plated output terminals.


Both players are built in-house at Pioneer. Ignore the claims made by some that the BDP51 is a rebadged something or other.


So in summary you're likely to see the difference rather than hear it. Come February the situation may be different. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mulox* /forum/post/15298561
> 
> 
> Bumpity bump... also was considering a PS3, although from what I have read here there are many players with better features for the money.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



the PS3 is still the fastest player and also the only one with built in wifi etc. I am actually not aware of any features it is missing. It's one of the best players on the market, just expensive.


----------



## mulox

Yes, but the PS3 can't play HD-DVD. Also, does it have Profile 2.0? Can it play 24p?


----------



## Sunkist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mulox* /forum/post/15302276
> 
> 
> Yes, but the PS3 can't play HD-DVD. Also, does it have Profile 2.0? Can it play 24p?



The PS3 has been 2.0 since last spring, months before any other player was and it supports 24p. It really is the best supported Blu-ray player.


----------



## Tario70

New Member, needing help.


For the past or I'd say couple weeks I've been reading this forum & have decided to join because I'm at a loss as to what to get & would appreciate some advice. So here we go.


I've narrowed it down to the


Panasonic DMP-BD35K

or

Sony BDP-S350


My other problem, which is really the biggest issue, is finding a new receiver to complement this new first blu-ray player of mine. A couple of things I would like for the receiver is


4 HDMI inputs

Decoding of All Lossless Codecs

Price Range = $700 & Below


That's mainly it. The other restriction is that I am going to be making my purchase through Best Buy (due to an 18 months 0% interest deal & 10% off deal) so it can only be a receiver sold by Best Buy.


I've looked at the Denon 2309CI & The Sony STR-DG820 because of the 4 HDMI, though the Denon is a little higher than I'd like.


Any Suggestions?


----------



## leftheaded

can PS3 stream netflix (SD and/or HD)? can it bitstream and/or decode all the HD audio formats?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftheaded* /forum/post/15304434
> 
> 
> can PS3 stream netflix (SD and/or HD)?



No



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftheaded* /forum/post/15304434
> 
> 
> Can it decode all the HD audio formats?



Yes


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nohjy* /forum/post/15287246
> 
> 
> Since I have really been unable to find a thread which provides a direct comparison between these units, I have taken it upon myself to begin one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Background:
> 
> 
> I have owned a PS3 for the last 18 months and to say I have been happy with it would be a vast understatement. In my humble opinion it is the single best piece of consumer electronics ever developed. It not only serves as a wonderful Blu-ray player it also performs admirably a host of other services including acting as: media server, CD player, SACD player (I have the original PS3), gaming machine, etc. Unfortunately these added attributes may not appeal to everyone, so the value added varies depending on the consumer. As such, we will be concentrating on on the PS3 as a Blu-Ray player only.
> 
> 
> As I am an avid home theater enthusiest, I want to make sure that the audio quality and picture quality of my Blu-ray player is the best available (quality vs. $$). In this interest, I decided recently to purchase a Panasonic BD-35 to compare with my existing PS3. Below is summary of my findings based on perceived strengths. Both players are extremely competent, but one does stand above in both PQ & AQ. Please know that, when all was said in done, I wanted that player to be the PS3...
> 
> 
> My Equipment:
> 
> 
> JVC 61" Hdila LCOS RPTV
> 
> Integra DTC-9.8 Pre/Pro
> 
> Parasound Halo A21 Amp
> 
> Parasound Halo A51 Amp
> 
> 
> Revel Performa F52 Fronts
> 
> Revel Performa C52 Center
> 
> Revel Perform M22 Surround & Rear
> 
> AV123 MFW-15
> 
> 
> 
> Sony PS3
> 
> 
> - Is easily 20% faster than the BD-35 in loading to the main menu of a BD. Just getting a disc in the BD-35 seems to take forever. I for one really like the PS3s slot loader. Many seem to think that speed is not important. Trust me the waiting gets annoying. Especially when you are used to using the PS3.
> 
> 
> - The PS3 is very responsive to remote commands (even with the USB dongle). The BD-35 by comparison seems to have delayed reaction to the remote.
> 
> 
> - The PS3 in-movie information window is so much better. I love the fact that it shows the audio and video bit rates.
> 
> 
> - When you stop the PS3 in the middle of a movie you can push play and it will restart from the place in the movie at which it stopped. the BD-35 DOES NOT DO THIS!! It reloads the disc all over again.
> 
> 
> Panasonic BD-35
> 
> 
> - Is compatible with Universal Remotes because it uses IR. The PS3 is bluetooth and therefore can't be turned on with an IR remote (even with the USB dongle).
> 
> 
> - Is much quieter. The PS3 can get loud especially if it is running hard for a long time.
> 
> 
> - Has a slightly more detailed picture. I think this has something to do with color decoding. The BD-35 just has more vivid colors. The PS3 seems somewhat dingy and/or muted by comparison.
> 
> 
> - Sounds better when using bitstreamed HD codecs. I know that many will say there is no difference - lossless is lossless! Trust me there is a difference. It probably wouldn't be noticed by 90% of the viewing/listening public, but it is there. There is a greater sense of overall fullness to the sound when bitstreaming. This was something I absolutely refused to believe, but, after listening to the same sections of a number of movies over and over again, there is no question in my mind that the BD-35 is the better sounding player. This is not, however, by order of magnitude. It is a small, but noticable difference.
> 
> 
> So, while I really wanted the BD-35 to suffer by comparison, it didn't quite work out that way. I have to admit from an operational standpoint I really hate the BD-35, but it will have to peacefully coexist with my PS3. Unfortunately, it is just a better player from an AQ & PQ standpoint.



Some inaccuracies:

- Whether you can stop and resume a movie is dependent on the disk, not the player.

- If the colors are different, you didn't calibrate it correctly. That's the whole idea of having things calibrated.

- There is no difference between player decoding and bitstream decoding. I have the Intgra 8.8 and using the same listening mode they sound the same.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15301744
> 
> 
> the PS3 is still the fastest player and also the only one with built in wifi etc. I am actually not aware of any features it is missing. It's one of the best players on the market, just expensive.



The lack of analog out is the only thing that killed the PS3 for me.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mulox* /forum/post/15302276
> 
> 
> Yes, but the PS3 can't play HD-DVD. Also, does it have Profile 2.0? Can it play 24p?



With the exception of a couple of marginal combo players there are no BD players that play HD DVD discs.


Since HD DVD was killed off relatively quickly it is unlikely that we will see any more combo players either.


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/15298684
> 
> 
> I disagree here I have both and the BD35 is clearly better(especially in the audio portion). It's not night and I will say the S350 is a good player but unless the slo mo is a big deal here I would say for an extra $75 I would say keep the S350.



If you are bit streaming the audio via HDMI to an AVR that is decoding all of the advanced audio formats, then I don't believe there is any real difference between the performance of the BD35 and the S350. If you are letting the BD Player decode the audio and output it as LPCM via HDMI to an AVR then the BD35 can decode DTS HD-MA (lossless audio) while the S350 cannot (you only get the lesser quality core DTS). Both can decode and output as LPCM Dolby TrueHD. Bottom line is they are equal on audio of you are using a recent AVR that has does the decoding and you configure the BD player to send a bitstream output via HDMI. As for video quality it unclear if the BD35 is really any better since I haven't seen any comparison review clearly state they individually calibrated their display for each player before doing the comparison.


----------



## kitchen_space

I thought that all bluray players will have pretty much the same bluray playback PQ. The only things that sets players apart is SD DVD PQ and of course the audio codecs.


----------



## EWL5

As many have already mentioned, there is no singular BEST BD player as everyone's situation is different and can evolve over time.


Note: any player in BOLD means the feature is exclusive to that player only


Best BD player if using all HDMI connections - Panasonic BD35

Best BD player using all HDMI and don't want BD Live 2.0 - Denon 2500


Best BD player with media features - PS3


Best BD player with Netflix streaming - Samsung BD-P2500/2550


Best BD player for analog users with full bass management - Denon 3800/Marantz 8002

Best BD player for analog users w/o full bass management - Pioneer Elite 09


Best BD player with SACD/DVD-A capability - Denon A1UDCI

Best BD player with only SACD support - older PS3 with 20gb/60gb


Best BD player with Video Source Direct - Pioneer 05/51 (possibly 09?)


Best BD player with 2 HDMI out - Denon A1UDCI


Best BD player with Dolby ProLogic IIx over analog - *Denon A1UDCI*


Best BD player with vertical stretch for 2.35:1 content - *Denon A1UDCI*


Best BD player for speed and responsiveness - PS3


Best BD player for looks - (sorry, not touching this one!)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


If any of the above is in error, please let me know. Here are a few thoughts based on typical comments I've read:


1) While it's true the PS3 does not bitstream, a lot of headaches are avoided since the PS3 does all the decoding and God forbid you use choose secondary audio (PIP commentary, etc.), then most players are out of luck until you change the audio menu whereas the PS3 will mix on the fly.


2) It's pretty apparent the Denon A1UDCI is being primed as the audiophiles BD player and, at least on paper, seems to really outdo the cheaper Pioneer 09. I really wanted to like the 09 but with no DTS-HD MA decoding when it ships and lacking bass management (fixed crossover), I really can't understand why they put a great analog section just to hamstring it.


3) Probably one of the most important decisions when buying a BD player should be whether or not you prefer Profile 1.1 or 2.0. I own both and must say that 2.0 currently is more annoying than anything else.


4) Right now the BDA is ironing out the 3D spec that should have final product in 2010. That makes every single player in existence for the time being obsolete except for perhaps the PS3 which seems to almost emulate anything in software. I own 2 BD players and may not be buying another one until 2010 hits.


5) There is a BD player coming out that has the potential to be all things to all people. The player I'm talking about is the upcoming Oppo BDP-83 player! It's a universal player with VRS video processing for b/w $499-$599! This is possibly the only player I would buy before 2010!

http://www.electronichouse.com/artic...l_blu_ray/C175 


6) When a BD player outputs 1080p/24 to a 1080p/24 capable display, the image will be nearly identical b/w all BD players capable of 1080p/24 output. Many people don't understand this and start going off on "my player looks better than your player, etc." On top of that, if we're also talking bitstreaming the audio, then the work is offloaded to the AVR/prepro so again, yet another equalizer. Most BD players these days will do fine if we're talking the digital realm.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kitchen_space* /forum/post/15306909
> 
> 
> I thought that all bluray players will have pretty much the same bluray playback PQ. The only things that sets players apart is SD DVD PQ and of course the audio codecs.



The default settings on the Panasonic have been shown to punch up the color, etc, of the Blu-Ray output.


This is likely the reason that some people have indicated the Panasonic has a superior picture.


If a television is calibrated to the output of a particular player then there should be little if any difference in 1080P output for Blu-Ray unless someone is using artificial picture enhancement such as what the Panasonic offers.


Personally I want an accurate picture, not one with punched up colors, etc.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kitchen_space* /forum/post/15306909
> 
> 
> I thought that all bluray players will have pretty much the same bluray playback PQ. The only things that sets players apart is SD DVD PQ and of course the audio codecs.



Those are biggies, but there is also build quality, speed, Blu-ray profiles, movie compatibility, firmware update frequency and method, disc (DVD-R, etc) support, AVCHD and other video support, IR remote support, analog output, and few other things.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EWL5* /forum/post/15306987
> 
> 
> 4) Right now the BDA is ironing out the 3D spec that should have final product in 2010. That makes every single player in existence for the time being obsolete except for perhaps the PS3 which seems to almost emulate anything in software. I own 2 BD players and may not be buying another one until 2010 hits.



Color me skeptical when it comes to the whole 3D thing. 3D has been the "next big thing" several times now over the past thirty years. People are just now upgrading to 1080P high def displays. I don't see people running out again for a new $5000 display in the next few years just to get 3D.


As to your comments about "this is the best BD player in these circumstances" I think it's a stretch to try to be authoritative about something such as "best player with all HDMI connections is the Panasonic BD35".


Probably 90% of the people getting a BD player are using all HDMI for hookup but there are still many opinions on what the best BD player is for their particular situation.


----------



## Active Speaker

What players do the best with SD dvds other than the upcoming Oppo? Are there any current players that are as good or very close to the as of yet unreleased Oppo?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Active Speaker* /forum/post/15307234
> 
> 
> What players do the best with SD dvds other than the upcoming Oppo? Are there any current players that are as good or very close to the as of yet unreleased Oppo?



Your putting the cart before the horse. Everyone is assuming that the Oppo will be the best player for SD DVD upconversion.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15306988
> 
> 
> The default settings on the Panasonic have been shown to punch up the color, etc, of the Blu-Ray output.
> 
> 
> This is likely the reason that some people have indicated the Panasonic has a superior picture.
> 
> 
> If a television is calibrated to the output of a particular player then there should be little if any difference in 1080P output for Blu-Ray unless someone is using artificial picture enhancement such as what the Panasonic offers.
> 
> 
> Personally I want an accurate picture, not one with punched up colors, etc.



I think you pretty much nailed it.


----------



## Active Speaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15307850
> 
> 
> Your putting the cart before the horse. Everyone is assuming that the Oppo will be the best player for SD DVD upconversion.



Ok,


Then, are there any current blu ray players that are as good (or very close) on sd dvd as the new Oppo 983H dvd player?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15307850
> 
> 
> Your putting the cart before the horse. Everyone is assuming that the Oppo will be the best player for SD DVD upconversion.




True, but they do have a very good head start with their DVD players. They seem to be pretty meticulous so I have high hopes. 'Course, I use my XA2 for SD DVD so I have no real reason to consider the Oppo other than "I like new toys"


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones* /forum/post/15305881
> 
> 
> If you are bit streaming the audio via HDMI to an AVR that is decoding all of the advanced audio formats, then I don't believe there is any real difference between the performance of the BD35 and the S350. If you are letting the BD Player decode the audio and output it as LPCM via HDMI to an AVR then the BD35 can decode DTS HD-MA (lossless audio) while the S350 cannot (you only get the lesser quality core DTS). Both can decode and output as LPCM Dolby TrueHD. Bottom line is they are equal on audio of you are using a recent AVR that has does the decoding and you configure the BD player to send a bitstream output via HDMI. As for video quality it unclear if the BD35 is really any better since I haven't seen any comparison review clearly state they individually calibrated their display for each player before doing the comparison.



Yea Ron I will tell you I have both Bitstreaming and the BD35 sounds better(as many have described in here),why I have no Idea. As far as the PQ the BD35 is better but it's not a big difference but it's better. I wanted to compare the two and maybe I'm wrong but most of the people I know only calibrate their tv with a disc(like DVI like I did).

So for someone who has calibrated their tv with a disc and bitstreaming(like I have) In my opinion the BD35 is a better player than both the S350 and PS3. I will remind everyone it's not night and day(with AQ being a little higher) so take this for what's it's worth.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/15309592
> 
> 
> Yea Ron I will tell you I have both Bitstreaming and the BD35 sounds better(as many have described in here),why I have no Idea. As far as the PQ the BD35 is better but it's not a big difference but it's better. I wanted to compare the two and maybe I'm wrong but most of the people I know only calibrate their tv with a disc(like DVI like I did).
> 
> So for someone who has calibrated their tv with a disc and bitstreaming(like I have) In my opinion the BD35 is a better player than both the S350 and PS3. I will remind everyone it's not night and day(with AQ being a little higher) so take this for what's it's worth.



Have you tried your BD35K on the non default setting so that it's putting out the actual disc info without it making adjustments to color and contrast?


I can see the appeal of a player that has a punchy picture, if that's what you're after.


This is probably especially true if you don't have your set actually calibrated with a sensor, etc.


The thing I don't understand is the audio comments. The Panasonic would have to be doing processing there also to make the sound as notably different as you say.


There should be *zero* difference in the bitstream output between players and if there is a difference it would almost certainly have to be another case of the player modifying the original data to try to get more "wow" factor.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15310044
> 
> 
> There should be *zero* difference in the bitstream output between players and if there is a difference it would almost certainly have to be another case of the player modifying the original data to try to get more "wow" factor.



Or another case of the receiver processing incoming LPCM differently than it processes the output of its own decoders. This can be the result of something simple (like using a "direct" or "pure" mode for one -- which usually defeats the room EQ features of most receivers -- while using an enhancment mode for the other). Or it can be something more subtle.


I don't trust any of these comparisons, but I will at least keep an open mind if the two sources are attested to be level-matched and compared using no processing (ie, using only a "direct" mode). But people who claim to hear these differences seem to become awfully vague when describing their test methods.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/15311008
> 
> 
> Or another case of the receiver processing incoming LPCM differently than it processes the output of its own decoders. This can be the result of something simple (like using a "direct" or "pure" mode for one -- which usually defeats the room EQ features of most receivers -- while using an enhancment mode for the other). Or it can be something more subtle.
> 
> 
> I don't trust any of these comparisons, but I will at least keep an open mind if the two sources are attested to be level-matched and compared using no processing (ie, using only a "direct" mode). But people who claim to hear these differences seem to become awfully vague when describing their test methods.



You are absolutely correct and I'm glad you pointed this out. The only thing that would account for what is being described is if the player somehow modified or altered the original soundtrack *or* if something similar was being done on the AVR side.


These lossless soundtracks are authored and recorded with great care and the best option is simply to send them PCM or bitstream to the AVR with *no further post processing!!* then simply make sure that levels and EQ are set properly for best results for the listening area in question.


The idea that you want to mangle a beautiful lossless audio track is horrible.


At the end of the day, people can do whatever they want and whatever gives them pleasure, but should refrain from setting expectations that the lossless output of a digital track from player "A" is somehow inferior to the same output from player "B".


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15310044
> 
> 
> Have you tried your BD35K on the non default setting so that it's putting out the actual disc info without it making adjustments to color and contrast?
> 
> 
> I can see the appeal of a player that has a punchy picture, if that's what you're after.
> 
> 
> This is probably especially true if you don't have your set actually calibrated with a sensor, etc.
> 
> 
> The thing I don't understand is the audio comments. The Panasonic would have to be doing processing there also to make the sound as notably different as you say.
> 
> 
> There should be *zero* difference in the bitstream output between players and if there is a difference it would almost certainly have to be another case of the player modifying the original data to try to get more "wow" factor.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/15311008
> 
> 
> Or another case of the receiver processing incoming LPCM differently than it processes the output of its own decoders. This can be the result of something simple (like using a "direct" or "pure" mode for one -- which usually defeats the room EQ features of most receivers -- while using an enhancment mode for the other). Or it can be something more subtle.
> 
> 
> I don't trust any of these comparisons, but I will at least keep an open mind if the two sources are attested to be level-matched and compared using no processing (ie, using only a "direct" mode). But people who claim to hear these differences seem to become awfully vague when describing their test methods.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15311315
> 
> 
> You are absolutely correct and I'm glad you pointed this out. The only thing that would account for what is being described is if the player somehow modified or altered the original soundtrack *or* if something similar was being done on the AVR side.
> 
> 
> These lossless soundtracks are authored and recorded with great care and the best option is simply to send them PCM or bitstream to the AVR with *no further post processing!!* then simply make sure that levels and EQ are set properly for best results for the listening area in question.
> 
> 
> The idea that you want to mangle a beautiful lossless audio track is horrible.
> 
> 
> At the end of the day, people can do whatever they want and whatever gives them pleasure, but should refrain from setting expectations that the lossless output of a digital track from player "A" is somehow inferior to the same output from player "B".



Yea I have no idea why it's that way,I think I fall under most people when I say calibrate your tv with a disc then set up the player with the settings you want(bitstream,etc) and then watch a movie. Of all my friends,coworkers and other wise, I know of one person that has had their display professionally calibrated. So I figure this is how I and the majority of the consumers do it.

As far as the picture it's funny you say that but I don't like a punchy picture(if we are thinking of the same thing,which I think we are). The colors are better and to me it's like more film-like without the "fuzziness"or "softness" for lack of a better words.

The audio portion I can not explain it's just "cleaner","more pronounced" you hear everything better(clarity) and the bass management has more punch and just sounds way better for some reason.

I will tell you I used the same HDMI cable and left the volume exactly in the same place. I even check the settings to make sure nothing changed.

For me what I like out of HD movies is the audio portion.Video is nice but I like the audio end of it.

Anyway just a layman's point of view


----------



## LUAV8R

I'm a definite newbie! I've been reading about BD players ALL day and still can't decide which one is best for me.


I have a Samsung LN46A750 LCD.


A Boston 7.1 surround system.


I have a Dennon AVR-888 that is not working currently, and am thinking of buying a new Yamaha 663 or 883 in the mean time, while warranty repair is being done on the Dennon.



It seems to me that their are all positive and negatives about the Sony S550 & the Panasonic DMP-BD55. I've got an unopened Samsung BD-2550 in my trunk (I thought the Netflix & Pandora thing sounded good...) but I'm thinking I may take it back after reading some in the 2550 thread.




I just want a good player that has excellent PICTURE AND SOUND. I am however, not extremely knowledgeable about home theater systems (and frankly don't have a ton of time to devote to it) - so I need something that I can plug into a receiver/tv and go. I'm looking for dependable and reliable - but would like to stay in the price range of the players I previously mentioned.



Thanks in advance for any advice. -- I'm just ready to pull my hair out and give up!


----------



## RAG18

I recently found a Samsung BD-P1400 i BB that was supposedly "inspected". Is it worth it with the right maintainance?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RAG18* /forum/post/15314594
> 
> 
> I recently found a Samsung BD-P1400 i BB that was supposedly "inspected". Is it worth it with the right maintainance?



Take it back.....Nuff said.


----------



## elvisizer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/15311541
> 
> 
> The audio portion I can not explain it's just "cleaner","more pronounced" you hear everything better(clarity) and the bass management has more punch and just sounds way better for some reason.



sounds like one of the players is bumping the volume. check volume levels with a SPL meter.


----------



## elvisizer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mulox* /forum/post/15302276
> 
> 
> Yes, but the PS3 can't play HD-DVD. Also, does it have Profile 2.0? Can it play 24p?



name one other blu ray player that CAN play HD-DVD.

Of course it's 2.0 and supports 24p.

The only feature the ps3 lacks is analog audio out.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elvisizer* /forum/post/15314829
> 
> 
> sounds like one of the players is bumping the volume. check volume levels with a SPL meter.



I thought the same thing but raising the volume on the S350 didn't help(clarity & bass Management)


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elvisizer* /forum/post/15314911
> 
> 
> name one other blu ray player that CAN play HD-DVD.
> 
> Of course it's 2.0 and supports 24p.
> 
> The only feature the ps3 lacks is analog audio out.



And IR, but that's not a big deal to everyone.


----------



## Angel L.

I have a ps3 hooked up to a Marantz 6001 thru hdmi, and sending lpcm to avr. (Zenn)!!


Now I want to replace with a stand alone BD player and a Elite 82 avr.

It sounds like the panny 35 is the player of choice here?


To lpcm or bitsteam to an avr (elite 82) that does not support lossles audio from panny 35?


Or analog audio out from another bd player? Whats the difference?


----------



## Mike999

The Sony S350 scores 86/130 on the HQV DVD benchmark test, compared to 113/130 for the Oppo 980H.


Anyone have any idea what the score is for the Panny BD35?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RAG18* /forum/post/15314594
> 
> 
> I recently found a Samsung BD-P1400 i BB that was supposedly "inspected". Is it worth it with the right maintainance?



I've had my 1400 for about a year now. I've had zero problems. It had a few stutter issues on Live Free or Die when it first came out, but a FW fix took care of it.


I don't use BDLIVE or other features so profile support means absolutely nothing to me. It is a slow loading player though. It's an older model so naturally, it's slower than newer units.


----------



## JustAsk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike999* /forum/post/15316764
> 
> 
> The Sony S350 scores 86/130 on the HQV DVD benchmark test, compared to 113/130 for the Oppo 980H.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any idea what the score is for the Panny BD35?



I do not. But, I do know that I am very pleased with my BD55. Picture quality is better than the Sony S300.


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy

Does anyone have a list and breakdown of HQV DVD benchmark scores for the various players?


BTW, I have mentioned in other threads one other issue not measured by the scores. Many BD players are relatively slow at FF and RW on DVDs, but the Sony BDP-S350 is particularly slow at it, and as slow as my 1st generation RCA RC-5200P DVD player from 1997.


----------



## ronnielee54

First of all I would like to say hello to the forum members and I hope to learn alot here. I am in the market for my first Bluray player. I have been doing a ton of research and have narrowed it down to 3 players. My reciever is a Pioneer Elite VCX-980TXV that allows video pass-through only on the HDMI inputs. That being said, I will require analog outputs on the player. My choices are Panny55, Sony550, and Pioneer51. The only downside I can find with the Sony is having to switch the players audio output everytime I go from HD to SD audio. I am not particlarily impressed with the Panny being built in China, and am concerned about the Pioneers slow loading times. Bluray live is really not a concern to me so that leaves the Pioneer in the race. I would really love to get the Pioneer because of its build quality but reviews on it seem to be either love it or hate it. The Panny gets stellar reviews but when I looked at it in store, it just looked to damned dinky and flimsy looking. I also liked the build quality of the Sony and have always had good luck with their products in the past. Any advice I can get would be much appreciated.


----------



## ronnielee54

First of all I would like to say hello to the forum members and I hope to learn alot here. I am in the market for my first Bluray player. I have been doing a ton of research and have narrowed it down to 3 players. My reciever is a Pioneer Elite VCX-980TXV that allows video pass-through only on the HDMI inputs. That being said, I will require analog outputs on the player. My choices are Panny55, Sony550, and Pioneer51. The only downside I can find with the Sony is having to switch the players audio output everytime I go from HD to SD audio. I am not particlarily impressed with the Panny being built in China, and am concerned about the Pioneers slow loading times. Bluray live is really not a concern to me so that leaves the Pioneer in the race. I would really love to get the Pioneer because of its build quality but reviews on it seem to be either love it or hate it. The Panny gets stellar reviews but when I looked at it in store, it just looked to damned dinky and flimsy looking. I also liked the build quality of the Sony and have always had good luck with their products in the past. Any advice I can get would be much appreciated.


----------



## grega77

I am looking into buying one of these two Blu-Ray players.

Panasonic BD35 or LG-BD300?

I know the LG has more features like Netflix.

Which is the best for overall perfomance though?

Thanks!


----------



## spbull472

I'm struggling between a PS3 and a Panasonic BD35, back and forth...back and forth. Have a new Denon AVR-2809, using HDMI but have an older HDTV that does 720p (CRT Style, also does 1080i). Some day I'll get a nicer 1080p display.


To quote Ron Burganday in regards to my decisions, "Struggggilling....."


----------



## pushpindersohi

Quote:-


I'm looking for a blu-ray player, but am not quite sure what I want. I'm in the process of setting up an inexpensive tv/surround system/high def viewing experience in my room. I plan on purchasing the Onkyo HT-SP908 HTIB, which I would provide a link for but cannot due to my post count. Which Blu-ray player would work best with this? I would like it to be under $350, but will go a little over if necessary. I am pretty sure that it needs to have Dolby True-HD as well, and am unsure if I would want DTS-HD. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

selfagainstcole is offline Report Post Reply With Quote



MOD EDIT: We don't allow pricing discussion outside of the deals sticky in this forum. No exceptions.


----------



## nmb3

I am in the market to buy a blu ray dvd player and I hear that Panasonic BD35/55 is the best in the market. However, I have an older receiver the Onkyo TX-DS797. The unit does not say HDMI. Should I buy the BD35 of BD55? Which cables will I need to get the greatest sound output? And will I regret the purchase if I buy a new receiver a few years from now? Can anyone recommend a better player? Thanks all I appreciate any help.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ronnielee54* /forum/post/15320205
> 
> 
> First of all I would like to say hello to the forum members and I hope to learn alot here. I am in the market for my first Bluray player. I have been doing a ton of research and have narrowed it down to 3 players. My reciever is a Pioneer Elite VCX-980TXV that allows video pass-through only on the HDMI inputs. That being said, I will require analog outputs on the player. My choices are Panny55, Sony550, and Pioneer51. The only downside I can find with the Sony is having to switch the players audio output everytime I go from HD to SD audio. I am not particlarily impressed with the Panny being built in China, and am concerned about the Pioneers slow loading times. Bluray live is really not a concern to me so that leaves the Pioneer in the race. I would really love to get the Pioneer because of its build quality but reviews on it seem to be either love it or hate it. The Panny gets stellar reviews but when I looked at it in store, it just looked to damned dinky and flimsy looking. I also liked the build quality of the Sony and have always had good luck with their products in the past. Any advice I can get would be much appreciated.



The Sony has menu options for how you want it to handle a variety of audio sources so I'm not sure why you would need to switch the audio every time you go between uncompressed audio tracks and compressed ones.


Maybe you can explain this better.


It sounds like you would like to get the S550 and I don't think you will find anyone here who will argue with you, it's a very competent blu-ray player.


----------



## Avatar28

I didn't have any nibbles when I posted this previously so I will try my luck in this thread instead.


I suspect that I know how this one is going to go, but I wanted to run it past you good folks anyways.


We bought a BD player on Black Friday for my main Christmas present from my wife and kids since I have been wanting one. The player we ordered was an Insignia NS-BRDVD from Best Buy. We picked it up on sale for $149 after we were unable to snag the Magnavox that Wally World had on sale in their BF ad (apparently they had about 10 for the entire country online). Link to that player is above.


While the kids were gone, we broke it out and hooked it up to test it out. One thing I noticed is that it does not have an ethernet port, so no BD-Live and no easy FW updates through the internet (and probably none at all). The picture was pretty nice on BD, though my TV is only 720p (Mitsu WD-52725). DVD didn't appear to be anything special when it upconverted. It did seem a bit slow loading BDs but from reading more, it seems that may not be overly unusual. One problem I did have was that when I put in a standard DVD I only got stereo audio out of it. I am guessing that is most likely a configuration issue, but I didn't spend much time on it.


Anyways, I was at Costco last night browsing around and a display caught my eye. They have the Samsung BDP-1500C for $179 after a $100 instant rebate. That would make it about $40 more than the Insignia with the price difference and the extra $10 or so in sales tax. I am seriously considering returning the Insignia player and getting the Sammy instead but since you folks are all a lot more experienced in this matter and I value your knowledge and experience, I thought I would ask for your input on the matter first.


My current a/v setup consists of the aforementioned WD-52725 TV and a Denon AVR-786 receiver (no HDMI). I will most likely be using HDMI to the TV as the three component inputs on the receiver are taken up by my cable box, X-Box 360 and my Pioneer DV-563A DVD player. The Pioneer also takes up my single multi-channel input for DVD-Audio/SACD playback. What this basically amounts to is that I will be using optical to connect the BD Player for audio and HDMI for video only. I will not be needing multi-channel analog outs on the player, but a good quality optical output for 5.1 audio is a definite plus.


Writing this also brought one more question to mind. Should I see a significant (or really even noticable) difference in picture quality between my Pioneer's 480p output and letting my TV upconvert the picture to it's native 720p vs having the player upconvert to 720p before the signal is sent out?


Again, any input you guys can offer me on this would be greatly appreciated. The instant rebate ends on the 20th I think, so I don't have a lot of time to make this decision and I need to set aside the money to be able to float the price for a couple of days until the refund from Best Buy clears if I go that route.


I would also also consider suggestions of another player in approx the same price range but finances will not allow for much more than that to be spent. $200 is probably the absolute highest I could go and that would be pushing things I'm afraid.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nmb3* /forum/post/15324277
> 
> 
> I am in the market to buy a blu ray dvd player and I hear that Panasonic BD35/55 is the best in the market. However, I have an older receiver the Onkyo TX-DS797. The unit does not say HDMI. Should I buy the BD35 of BD55? Which cables will I need to get the greatest sound output? And will I regret the purchase if I buy a new receiver a few years from now? Can anyone recommend a better player? Thanks all I appreciate any help.



We have a thread for audio setup questions here;

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1095740 


All of your questions are answered in the 1st post in the above thread. In a nutshell you would get the BD55 and then connect analog audio from that to your Onkyo. You would connect the BD55 to your TV via HDMI.


----------



## splinters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spbull472* /forum/post/15321801
> 
> 
> I'm struggling between a PS3 and a Panasonic BD35, back and forth...back and forth. Have a new Denon AVR-2809, using HDMI but have an older HDTV that does 720p (CRT Style, also does 1080i). Some day I'll get a nicer 1080p display.
> 
> 
> To quote Ron Burganday in regards to my decisions, "Struggggilling....."



Well, visually both players are going to be output much higher than the 720p on your tv. Audio-wise both will be able to give you lossless audio to you AVR, so the decision point should be whether or not you want to play games, demos, and other video clips from the PS store or not. I would get the ps3 as it provides the most powerful system out there and you know updates will continue to be available for it for the next 3+ years.


-Splints


----------



## MRMOTA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Avatar28* /forum/post/15324911
> 
> 
> I didn't have any nibbles when I posted this previously so I will try my luck in this thread instead.
> 
> 
> I suspect that I know how this one is going to go, but I wanted to run it past you good folks anyways.
> 
> 
> We bought a BD player on Black Friday for my main Christmas present from my wife and kids since I have been wanting one. The player we ordered was an Insignia NS-BRDVD from Best Buy. We picked it up on sale for $149 after we were unable to snag the Magnavox that Wally World had on sale in their BF ad (apparently they had about 10 for the entire country online). Link to that player is above.
> 
> 
> While the kids were gone, we broke it out and hooked it up to test it out. One thing I noticed is that it does not have an ethernet port, so no BD-Live and no easy FW updates through the internet (and probably none at all). The picture was pretty nice on BD, though my TV is only 720p (Mitsu WD-52725). DVD didn't appear to be anything special when it upconverted. It did seem a bit slow loading BDs but from reading more, it seems that may not be overly unusual. One problem I did have was that when I put in a standard DVD I only got stereo audio out of it. I am guessing that is most likely a configuration issue, but I didn't spend much time on it.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I was at Costco last night browsing around and a display caught my eye. They have the Samsung BDP-1500C for $179 after a $100 instant rebate. That would make it about $40 more than the Insignia with the price difference and the extra $10 or so in sales tax. I am seriously considering returning the Insignia player and getting the Sammy instead but since you folks are all a lot more experienced in this matter and I value your knowledge and experience, I thought I would ask for your input on the matter first.
> 
> 
> My current a/v setup consists of the aforementioned WD-52725 TV and a Denon AVR-786 receiver (no HDMI). I will most likely be using HDMI to the TV as the three component inputs on the receiver are taken up by my cable box, X-Box 360 and my Pioneer DV-563A DVD player. The Pioneer also takes up my single multi-channel input for DVD-Audio/SACD playback. What this basically amounts to is that I will be using optical to connect the BD Player for audio and HDMI for video only. I will not be needing multi-channel analog outs on the player, but a good quality optical output for 5.1 audio is a definite plus.
> 
> 
> Writing this also brought one more question to mind. Should I see a significant (or really even noticable) difference in picture quality between my Pioneer's 480p output and letting my TV upconvert the picture to it's native 720p vs having the player upconvert to 720p before the signal is sent out?
> 
> 
> Again, any input you guys can offer me on this would be greatly appreciated. The instant rebate ends on the 20th I think, so I don't have a lot of time to make this decision and I need to set aside the money to be able to float the price for a couple of days until the refund from Best Buy clears if I go that route.
> 
> 
> I would also also consider suggestions of another player in approx the same price range but finances will not allow for much more than that to be spent. $200 is probably the absolute highest I could go and that would be pushing things I'm afraid.



I have a 1500 in the kids room and it is a fine player. I actually got it for $103 on Amazon during one of their buy a player + 4 movies and get 100 off. The player loads fairly quick and right now the only big quirk is when a movie has bonus view the icon signifying this feature is always visible during a movies playback. There is a work around so not a big deal.


You mentioned that you will be using optical. Be aware that you may get distortion on some movies. I squeezed my old receiver for all I could, but I finally had to replace it due that certain movies audio from all of my highdef sources were distorted during portions of some movies using optical. DTS-CORE is what you get when you down convert DTS-MA through a coaxial or optical hook up. These movies were the worst with distortion. It's been suggested that even though your using lossy codecs from coaxial/optical for blu ray players they seem to be amped up to where you will get audio distortion. This is just an FYI not trying to make you run out and buy a receiver or have to go get an analog capable blu ray player.


I'll kill two birds on your questions regarding upconversion and other player suggestions. The cheaper players will not do a very good job. So I'd suggest to you to push your limit and get the best player for the bucks. I am not sure if it's still on sale but COST CO had the bd-35k for 199.00. If this player can still be bought for 199 then go for it. It actually does a nice job at upconversion. If not then go for the 1500 like I said it is a fine player.


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nmb3* /forum/post/15324277
> 
> 
> I am in the market to buy a blu ray dvd player and I hear that Panasonic BD35/55 is the best in the market. However, I have an older receiver the Onkyo TX-DS797. The unit does not say HDMI. Should I buy the BD35 of BD55? Which cables will I need to get the greatest sound output? And will I regret the purchase if I buy a new receiver a few years from now? Can anyone recommend a better player? Thanks all I appreciate any help.



If your older Onkyo AVR doesn't have HDMI inputs but does have a 5.1, 6.1 or 7.1 channel analog input then you will want the BD55 since it has analog outputs that will support the lossless HD audio formats on BD. The only two ways to get the highest quality audio formats from blu-ray into an AVR is via HDMI or using discrete analog inputs while the conventional optical connection is limited to standard Dolby Digital and DTS, as with DVDs. The BD35 doesn't have such surround analog outputs the BD55 does (this the main difference between these players).


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Avatar28* /forum/post/15324911
> 
> 
> I didn't have any nibbles when I posted this previously so I will try my luck in this thread instead.
> 
> 
> I suspect that I know how this one is going to go, but I wanted to run it past you good folks anyways.
> 
> 
> We bought a BD player on Black Friday for my main Christmas present from my wife and kids since I have been wanting one. The player we ordered was an Insignia NS-BRDVD from Best Buy. We picked it up on sale for $149 after we were unable to snag the Magnavox that Wally World had on sale in their BF ad (apparently they had about 10 for the entire country online). Link to that player is above.
> 
> 
> While the kids were gone, we broke it out and hooked it up to test it out. One thing I noticed is that it does not have an ethernet port, so no BD-Live and no easy FW updates through the internet (and probably none at all). The picture was pretty nice on BD, though my TV is only 720p (Mitsu WD-52725). DVD didn't appear to be anything special when it upconverted. It did seem a bit slow loading BDs but from reading more, it seems that may not be overly unusual. One problem I did have was that when I put in a standard DVD I only got stereo audio out of it. I am guessing that is most likely a configuration issue, but I didn't spend much time on it.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I was at Costco last night browsing around and a display caught my eye. They have the Samsung BDP-1500C for $179 after a $100 instant rebate. That would make it about $40 more than the Insignia with the price difference and the extra $10 or so in sales tax. I am seriously considering returning the Insignia player and getting the Sammy instead but since you folks are all a lot more experienced in this matter and I value your knowledge and experience, I thought I would ask for your input on the matter first.
> 
> 
> My current a/v setup consists of the aforementioned WD-52725 TV and a Denon AVR-786 receiver (no HDMI). I will most likely be using HDMI to the TV as the three component inputs on the receiver are taken up by my cable box, X-Box 360 and my Pioneer DV-563A DVD player. The Pioneer also takes up my single multi-channel input for DVD-Audio/SACD playback. What this basically amounts to is that I will be using optical to connect the BD Player for audio and HDMI for video only. I will not be needing multi-channel analog outs on the player, but a good quality optical output for 5.1 audio is a definite plus.
> 
> 
> Writing this also brought one more question to mind. Should I see a significant (or really even noticable) difference in picture quality between my Pioneer's 480p output and letting my TV upconvert the picture to it's native 720p vs having the player upconvert to 720p before the signal is sent out?
> 
> 
> Again, any input you guys can offer me on this would be greatly appreciated. The instant rebate ends on the 20th I think, so I don't have a lot of time to make this decision and I need to set aside the money to be able to float the price for a couple of days until the refund from Best Buy clears if I go that route.
> 
> 
> I would also also consider suggestions of another player in approx the same price range but finances will not allow for much more than that to be spent. $200 is probably the absolute highest I could go and that would be pushing things I'm afraid.



The Insignia player you purchased is made by Funai and we already have thread here on their players. They also make the almost identical Magnavox sold at Wallyworld. These players have generally been very stable and have only a very few issues with the blu-ray movies that have been released to date. Funai has not released any firmware updates yet for any of the players, although the most recent email exchange I had with them hinted they may consider issuing a update sometime this winter. That being said I would certainly rate the Panasonc BD35 or the Sony S350 as better BD players than the Funai players and both the Panasonic and Sony support Profile 2 web enabled features. FYI I own an Insignia, a Sony S350 and two Playstation 3s. For an all around device I still rate the PS3 as my first choice, but now that the standalone entry level players are less expensive than the PS3 (that changed only within the past few months), they are good choices for cases were you just need to play blu-rays and DVDs.


----------



## spbull472




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *splinters* /forum/post/15324920
> 
> 
> Well, visually both players are going to be output much higher than the 720p on your tv. Audio-wise both will be able to give you lossless audio to you AVR, so the decision point should be whether or not you want to play games, demos, and other video clips from the PS store or not. I would get the ps3 as it provides the most powerful system out there and you know updates will continue to be available for it for the next 3+ years.
> 
> 
> -Splints



Either way though, the picture should still be much better than what I'm getting from a standard dvd player should it not? Doesn't my standard DVD player only output 480i or something like that? I understand I won't get the full benefit until I go to a 1080p tv, but it should still be a marked improvement I would think. Reason I haven't upgraded the TV yet is I have yet to find a LCD in a 37" that is 120hz refresh rate, I have width restrictions due to the wife wanting the TV to go into an armoire we have. In anticipation of getting a BD player, I already purchased Batman Begins, The Dark Knight, Ironman and the newer Hulk. Can't wait until Christmas!


I think I may be leaning to the PS3, still not sure. If I do, I would just have to accept the fact I won't get to see a Blue True HD light.


----------



## dvdchance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spbull472* /forum/post/15328054
> 
> 
> ... I already purchased Batman Returns, The Dark Knight, Ironman and the newer Hulk. Can't wait until Christmas!



Batman Returns or Batman Begins? Just curious. I never saw it, but I've heard Batman Returns was the worst of the first cycle of Batman movies and killed the franchise for years.


----------



## spbull472




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdchance* /forum/post/15328102
> 
> 
> Batman Returns or Batman Begins? Just curious. I never saw it, but I've heard Batman Returns was the worst of the first cycle of Batman movies and killed the franchise for years.



Sorry, meant Batman Begins with Christian Bale that restarted the series.


----------



## dvdchance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spbull472* /forum/post/15328190
> 
> 
> Sorry, meant Batman Begins with Christian Bale that restarted the series.



You will not be disappointed in this BD disk. It looks and sounds fantastic. Just watched it yesterday.


----------



## Guessed

My JVC's Pro-Dila HD-P70R1U HDMI input is limited to 1080i. Would Sony's S350 or Panasonic's BD35 send a better 1080i signal to it?


Thanks in advance for sharing your insights!


----------



## Avatar28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRMOTA* /forum/post/15327267
> 
> 
> You mentioned that you will be using optical. Be aware that you may get distortion on some movies. I squeezed my old receiver for all I could, but I finally had to replace it due that certain movies audio from all of my highdef sources were distorted during portions of some movies using optical. DTS-CORE is what you get when you down convert DTS-MA through a coaxial or optical hook up. These movies were the worst with distortion. It's been suggested that even though your using lossy codecs from coaxial/optical for blu ray players they seem to be amped up to where you will get audio distortion. This is just an FYI not trying to make you run out and buy a receiver or have to go get an analog capable blu ray player.



A new receiver is DEFINITELY not an option for me without a significant cash influx from somewhere. I only bought this one in May of 2007 and I got some major flack about it from the wife. Is this distortion something that affects ALL players or only the Samsung (which, if I understand correctly, has the option to reencode the high-def audio formats into a high bit-rate DTS stream, correct)? I'm also guessing that it would not happen if I were using, say, the native Dolby Digital audio track?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRMOTA* /forum/post/15327267
> 
> 
> I'll kill two birds on your questions regarding upconversion and other player suggestions. The cheaper players will not do a very good job. So I'd suggest to you to push your limit and get the best player for the bucks. I am not sure if it's still on sale but COST CO had the bd-35k for 199.00. If this player can still be bought for 199 then go for it. It actually does a nice job at upconversion. If not then go for the 1500 like I said it is a fine player.



I am going back to Costco this evening to pick up some pictures I had printed so I will look for the player then. Any other good players to look for in that price range? I also have no problem with ordering online as long as it doesn't go over that threshold (actually, if I don't have to pay sales tax I could probably go up to maybe $220 since our tax rate is 9.25%).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones* /forum/post/15327631
> 
> 
> The Insignia player you purchased is made by Funai and we already have thread here on their players. They also make the almost identical Magnavox sold at Wallyworld. These players have generally been very stable and have only a very few issues with the blu-ray movies that have been released to date. Funai has not released any firmware updates yet for any of the players, although the most recent email exchange I had with them hinted they may consider issuing a update sometime this winter. That being said I would certainly rate the Panasonc BD35 or the Sony S350 as better BD players than the Funai players and both the Panasonic and Sony support Profile 2 web enabled features. FYI I own an Insignia, a Sony S350 and two Playstation 3s. For an all around device I still rate the PS3 as my first choice, but now that the standalone entry level players are less expensive than the PS3 (that changed only within the past few months), they are good choices for cases were you just need to play blu-rays and DVDs.



If I didn't already have a 360 or if the PS3 were cheaper then the PS3 might be the way to go, but there are not enough PS3 exclusive titles to make it worth the extra money IMHO (and it is out of my budget at this time in any case). Considering how popular the BD35 seems to be on here, I am really starting to think that might be the way I should go if I can find it in my price range.


----------



## MRMOTA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Avatar28* /forum/post/15328842
> 
> 
> A new receiver is DEFINITELY not an option for me without a significant cash influx from somewhere. I only bought this one in May of 2007 and I got some major flack about it from the wife. Is this distortion something that affects ALL players or only the Samsung (which, if I understand correctly, has the option to reencode the high-def audio formats into a high bit-rate DTS stream, correct)? I'm also guessing that it would not happen if I were using, say, the native Dolby Digital audio track?
> 
> 
> I am going back to Costco this evening to pick up some pictures I had printed so I will look for the player then. Any other good players to look for in that price range? I also have no problem with ordering online as long as it doesn't go over that threshold (actually, if I don't have to pay sales tax I could probably go up to maybe $220 since our tax rate is 9.25%).



I would have suggested that you look at a blu player with analog outs, however I am not familiar with you AV and if if it supports analog hookups. Also the price on the blu player would go up. I think there are a few lower cost re badged players with analog outs however there quality is questionable. Come to think of it if you can find a Panasonic bd-30 it has analogs and it is an all around solid player. It's only 1.1, but not sure how interested you are in the 2.0 capabilities. There was some insane deals over the last few months on players. You might keep an eye on Amazon if they decide on one more sale before Christmas.


The distortion was noticeable in the center channel on my hd dvd a2 player, bdp s1, and my PS3. It seemed to be whenever the sound got complicated or loud when the distortion was noticeable. I was using a 10 year old receiver until this March when I finally relented and bought a new AV.


Good luck. The 1500 at 179 is still a good buy.


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pushpindersohi* /forum/post/15324217
> 
> 
> Quote:-
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a blu-ray player, but am not quite sure what I want. I'm in the process of setting up an inexpensive tv/surround system/high def viewing experience in my room. I plan on purchasing the Onkyo HT-SP908 HTIB, which I would provide a link for but cannot due to my post count. Which Blu-ray player would work best with this? I would like it to be under $350, but will go a little over if necessary. I am pretty sure that it needs to have Dolby True-HD as well, and am unsure if I would want DTS-HD. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> selfagainstcole is offline Report Post Reply With Quote



The widely available Panasonic BD35 or the Sony S350 should work well with the Onkyo HT-SP908 since the AVR included with that system appears to have the decoding for all of the Dolby and DTS formats, including TrueHD and DTS HD-MA. Both of these players will bitstream the audio via HDMI to the Onkyo AVR where is will be decoded.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spbull472* /forum/post/15321801
> 
> 
> I'm struggling between a PS3 and a Panasonic BD35, back and forth...back and forth. Have a new Denon AVR-2809, using HDMI but have an older HDTV that does 720p (CRT Style, also does 1080i). Some day I'll get a nicer 1080p display.
> 
> 
> To quote Ron Burganday in regards to my decisions, "Struggggilling....."





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *splinters* /forum/post/15324920
> 
> 
> Well, visually both players are going to be output much higher than the 720p on your tv. Audio-wise both will be able to give you lossless audio to you AVR, so the decision point should be whether or not you want to play games, demos, and other video clips from the PS store or not. I would get the ps3 as it provides the most powerful system out there and you know updates will continue to be available for it for the next 3+ years.
> 
> 
> -Splints





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spbull472* /forum/post/15328054
> 
> 
> Either way though, the picture should still be much better than what I'm getting from a standard dvd player should it not? Doesn't my standard DVD player only output 480i or something like that? I understand I won't get the full benefit until I go to a 1080p tv, but it should still be a marked improvement I would think. Reason I haven't upgraded the TV yet is I have yet to find a LCD in a 37" that is 120hz refresh rate, I have width restrictions due to the wife wanting the TV to go into an armoire we have. In anticipation of getting a BD player, I already purchased Batman Begins, The Dark Knight, Ironman and the newer Hulk. Can't wait until Christmas!
> 
> 
> I think I may be leaning to the PS3, still not sure. If I do, I would just have to accept the fact I won't get to see a Blue True HD light.



If you want a gaming system or a media hub the PS3 is the way to go. If all you after a a good BD player(PQ & AQ) I would go with the BD35. The BD35 has a better PQ &AQ than the PS3 but it's not a night and day difference. The BD35 player is cheaper also.


----------



## adrift02

Helping a friend - BD35 or DENON2500?

So, my friend just bought a 50" Panasonic 1080p plasma for xmas and is looking for a blu-ray player. He was going to spend like ~$600 or something on a Denon2500 because he has a Denon 7.1 receiver and he thought it would be better to pair them. However, from reading posts in the forums, I can't find a clear reason to pick a Denon2500 over the BD35, especially to justify the price difference. As far as I can tell (I only researched last night), as long as the player is bitstreaming the audio to the receiver, it can do the decoding and sounds the best.


To sum it up, he things a Denon player paired with his Denon 7.1 receiver may offer better DVD upconversion or sounds quality. What I found seems to point to the BD35 being as good as/better and only the incredibly high priced Denon3800 would make a difference.


BTW, if something like the BD55 (haven't had a chance to see the 35/55 difference) or some other player is better than either of these choices for his setup, feel free to chime in.


Thanks for the help!


----------



## spbull472




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/15330332
> 
> 
> If you want a gaming system or a media hub the PS3 is the way to go. If all you after a a good BD player(PQ & AQ) I would go with the BD35. The BD35 has a better PQ &AQ than the PS3 but it's not a night and day difference. The BD35 player is cheaper also.



Well, I am a gamer. Already have a XBOX360 and Wii in my entertainment center and too be honest, I don't play them all that often. If it's not a night a day difference, likelihood is that I wouldn't notice. I can see the benefits of the PS3 from a game and media perspective, but I can also see the benefits of a dedicated player. I do have lots of old SDs, mainly lots of Disney and Pixar movies for the kids. For me I only have the Lord of the Ring Trilogy, Spiderman Trilogy, Gladiator, Godfather Trilogy and the Bourne Trilogy on SD. Some of mine, I might update to BD but I doubt I'll upgrade the Disney/Pixar flicks.


It is honestly a struggle for me as I can see myself kicking myself for deciding either way. Spending the money on the PS3, to only find that I never use the media features or only to have them come up with a PS4 within a year (no clue when they actually will, it's just what normally happens to me). Or spending a little less money on a Panny 35 only later wishing I went with the PS3 because of the media capabilities.


But a do have a buddy that's also pointed this out to me at slimdevices.com, it's called a Squeezebox. He uses it on his HI-FI system, which is a far more serious system than mine.

http://www.slimdevices.com/pi_squeezebox.html 


I would love to start having my music on the computer play through my system eventually. I tried doing the Windows Media Live through the XBOX360, but I've been having problems getting through my AVG firewall. I turn off the firewall, I connect the 360 to my computer just fine.


Anyway, it's a tough choice since I just dropped the money on the Denon AVR-2809 and now I'll be dropping another few hundred on a BD player.


----------



## Avatar28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRMOTA* /forum/post/15329941
> 
> 
> I would have suggested that you look at a blu player with analog outs, however I am not familiar with you AV and if if it supports analog hookups. Also the price on the blu player would go up. I think there are a few lower cost re badged players with analog outs however there quality is questionable. Come to think of it if you can find a Panasonic bd-30 it has analogs and it is an all around solid player. It's only 1.1, but not sure how interested you are in the 2.0 capabilities. There was some insane deals over the last few months on players. You might keep an eye on Amazon if they decide on one more sale before Christmas.
> 
> 
> The distortion was noticeable in the center channel on my hd dvd a2 player, bdp s1, and my PS3. It seemed to be whenever the sound got complicated or loud when the distortion was noticeable. I was using a 10 year old receiver until this March when I finally relented and bought a new AV.
> 
> 
> Good luck. The 1500 at 179 is still a good buy.



The problem with analog is that a) my receiver supports 7.1 but my speaker system is only a 5.1 set and I REALLY don't have the space for two more speakers in my current home. Maybe if we move in a couple of years that might be possible. b) I would still like to keep my current dvd player hooked up for DVD-A/SACD duties. Not that I listen to music that much on it anyways, but I did sort of buy the player I did specifically for that and I do have a few discs that would be otherwise useless.  As far as the 2.0 capabilities goes, it is not a major point either way. Having never seen them in action it is hard to say, though I expect it would be a good thing to have on the rare occasions I DO indulge in special features.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/15330332
> 
> 
> The BD35 has a better PQ &AQ than the PS3 but it's not a night and day difference.



This is opinion, not fact.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/15331065
> 
> 
> This is opinion, not fact.



I was about to say the same thing.


----------



## Winky65

Originally Posted by SUPERMANROB View Post

The BD35 has a better PQ &AQ than the PS3 but it's not a night and day difference.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/15331065
> 
> 
> This is opinion, not fact.



And, at least AFAI can tell, dependent upon your display. I sold my PS3 last week to get a dedicated Blu Ray player via the Amazon promotion. Liked the PS3 just not playing many games at all, I bought it when it was basically the same price as standalones. I first got a BD35 and on my Sony GWII XBR 800 the picture was much worse than the PS3. It was fuzzy, no matter what settings I tried, Did not look any better than standard discs, I even compared the same movie. I returned it and picked up a Sony 550 and the picture is stunning. My display just did not like the Panasonic apparently. No idea why.


----------



## KingSolomon69

Hi,

I am in the market for a blu ray player. I have a Yamaha RX V363 receiver which only has HDMI pass through. Therefore audio from BR player would have to be via Optical or analog. Which of these three players would best suit me? I only want to watch movies so BD live is not very important.

1). Sony BDP S350

2). Panny DMP BD35K

3). Sharp BD HP21U





Any feedback will be well appreciated.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KingSolomon69* /forum/post/15331357
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am in the market for a blu ray player. I have a Yamaha RX V363 receiver which only has HDMI pass through. Therefore audio from BR player would have to be via Optical or analog. Which of these three players would best suit me? I only want to watch movies so BD live is not very important.
> 
> 1). Sony BDP S350
> 
> 2). Panny DMP BD35K
> 
> 3). Sharp BD HP21U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any feedback will be well appreciated.



Are TrueHD and DTS-HD MA important?


----------



## Mike LUV

I currently have a Panny PX50U with 720p with a Pioneer VSX84 avr and Pioneer DV 79 dvd which upscales to 720p. I have everything routed via HDMI through the receiver. With a Blu-Ray player in my setup, would I notice that much improvement in my picture? I have to admit the picture I have now is pretty awesome, but if the Blu-Ray is better thats what I want. If I go with Blu-Ray it will probally be a Panny. Thanks for any help.


----------



## comptr

Hi I have been looking for a bluray player for one of my setups but it has to have these options : It needs to be a 1.1 player or 2.0, it needs to decode all of the audio codecs and send them over hdmi, it needs to have a ethernet connection, it does not have to have analog outs, it needs to be fast on startup like my ps3, most of all It must have RS-232. The RS-232 is the most important thing it must have. I have been looking at the denon 2500BDCI and the 3800BDCI. The bluray player is going to be connected to a Denon 4308 then to a pioneer elite tv. Is there any other players that are out there that fit my needs ?? thanks.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/15331065
> 
> 
> This is opinion, not fact.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15331208
> 
> 
> I was about to say the same thing.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Winky65* /forum/post/15331284
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by SUPERMANROB View Post
> 
> The BD35 has a better PQ &AQ than the PS3 but it's not a night and day difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, at least AFAI can tell, dependent upon your display. I sold my PS3 last week to get a dedicated Blu Ray player via the Amazon promotion. Liked the PS3 just not playing many games at all, I bought it when it was basically the same price as standalones. I first got a BD35 and on my Sony GWII XBR 800 the picture was much worse than the PS3. It was fuzzy, no matter what settings I tried, Did not look any better than standard discs, I even compared the same movie. I returned it and picked up a Sony 550 and the picture is stunning. My display just did not like the Panasonic apparently. No idea why.



Yes very true just my opinion. I had the opportunity to compare the Sony S350,Panasonic BD35 and the PS3. My display is a Mit's57734 calibrated with DVI using the same HDMI cable. Audio I used my Denon 3808 with Monitor Audio GS10's with matching center and a Epik Caliber sub calibrated with Audyssey EQ.

I just did what I think most people on here do when they bring home their BD Player. PS3 was a friends and I think I will try to sell the S350. As far as the audio I have no idea why it sounds much better but it does and I love it!


----------



## DeadEd

I'm looking for a Blue-Ray player that does frame by frame advance, slow-motion, and possibly a fast search mode. I was hoping the Sonys did this but I found out by searching here that they don't. I have looked at the Panasonic web site and many online sites to see if the BD35k or BD55K could perform these functions but I can't find reference to any, "Special effects," anywhere and can't seem to get a good look at the remote which I thought might give me a clue.


Can anyone who has either of these players help me out, or recommend a Blue-Ray player that's not crazy expensive that can do slo-mo and frame advance? I wonder why the Sony players don't do this. It could not possibly be because they want to come out with a player next year that does, and then make us pony up another $400.


Thanks for any help anyone can offer.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comptr* /forum/post/15332621
> 
> 
> Hi I have been looking for a bluray player for one of my setups but it has to have these options : It needs to be a 1.1 player or 2.0, it needs to decode all of the audio codecs and send them over hdmi, it needs to have a ethernet connection, it does not have to have analog outs, it needs to be fast on startup like my ps3, most of all It must have RS-232. The RS-232 is the most important thing it must have. I have been looking at the denon 2500BDCI and the 3800BDCI. The bluray player is going to be connected to a Denon 4308 then to a pioneer elite tv. Is there any other players that are out there that fit my needs ?? thanks.



RS232 is going to be limiting factor, but I believe the new Sharp has it. LINK


----------



## stanger89

Alright, I've been searching/reading and I'm just going to ask at this point. Long story short, my current BD "player" appears to have died, so I'm looking at my options for a new one. I'm trying to figure out the best option (or what the options are), I've got a few requirements (in order of importance):

HBR Decoding (TrueHD/DTS-HD MA) with 5.1 (or more) analog outputs - I've got an AVM-20 V2 that I am not replacing in the immediate future
1080p24 output
480i over HDMI
Under say $500


The top contenders seem to be:

Pioneer BDP-51FD
-Missing DTS-HD decoding at the moment, promised in firmware update.
+Source Direct output mode
+Reon VX-beating upconverting (reportedly)
+/-Profile 1.1 - I don't care about online content, so maybe a plus for me...
+?Home Media Gallery

Panasonic DMP-BD55K
-Missing 480i over HDMI
+Highly regarded player overall
-/+Profile 2.0

Sony S550 (honestly haven't researched much)?


Anything I'm missing? Some of the high end players sound very nice, but there's no way I'm dropping that kind of cash ($1k+) on a single disc player. I'm really thinking that the 51FD is the best choice for me at the moment, I've always liked and had good luck with Pioneer DVD products.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stanger89* /forum/post/15333136
> 
> 
> Alright, I've been searching/reading and I'm just going to ask at this point. Long story short, my current BD "player" appears to have died, so I'm looking at my options for a new one. I'm trying to figure out the best option (or what the options are), I've got a few requirements (in order of importance):
> 
> HBR Decoding (TrueHD/DTS-HD MA) with 5.1 (or more) analog outputs - I've got an AVM-20 V2 that I am not replacing in the immediate future
> 1080p24 output
> 480i over HDMI
> Under say $500
> 
> 
> The top contenders seem to be:
> 
> Pioneer BDP-51FD
> -Missing DTS-HD decoding at the moment, promised in firmware update.
> +Source Direct output mode
> +Reon VX-beating upconverting (reportedly)
> +/-Profile 1.1 - I don't care about online content, so maybe a plus for me...
> +?Home Media Gallery
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BD55K
> -Missing 480i over HDMI
> +Highly regarded player overall
> -/+Profile 2.0
> 
> Sony S550 (honestly haven't researched much)?
> 
> 
> Anything I'm missing? Some of the high end players sound very nice, but there's no way I'm dropping that kind of cash ($1k+) on a single disc player. I'm really thinking that the 51FD is the best choice for me at the moment, I've always liked and had good luck with Pioneer DVD products.



Hat's off to you. You've done more research that 95% of the people who post in this thread. That being said, smart money is on the Elite if you can get it in your price range.


----------



## stanger89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15333192
> 
> 
> Hat's off to you. You've done more research that 95% of the people who post in this thread. That being said, smart money is on the Elite if you can get it in your price range.



Thanks for the quick reply (and I try not to be _too_ lazy, but it is rather tricky to find nice, concise comparisons of the different BD player options). I'm normally more of an "Elite" type (still have my Elite DV-C36 carousel, which still works great except for having to "negotiate" with it to get the tray open







), but from what I've gathered, there are really only cosmetic differences between the 05FD and 51FD, aside from the component outs (which I won't use). Did I miss something?


As far as budget goes, it's not really an "ability" issue, it's more of a principal thing. A player is not my ideal method of viewing. I rip all my DVDs to my media server/NAS and play them with a SageTV extender, and I plan to do the same with all the BDs I buy. So the player will only be for DVDs and BDs that I rent, so I'm not big on investing a lot in a standalone.


As far as price the other part of the equation is, it's my HTPC that's died (apparently), I could "fix" it by replacing the HDD, upgrading to Vista and Arcsoft Totalmedia Theater, but that would run be somewhere in the area of $300. And while the HTPC can work great, it's not offering me anything I can't get in a standalone anymore, so I'm looking to devote that $300 to a standalone, plus "whatever it takes" (within reason) to get a good standalone.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stanger89* /forum/post/15333217
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply (and I try not to be _too_ lazy, but it is rather tricky to find nice, concise comparisons of the different BD player options). I'm normally more of an "Elite" type (still have my Elite DV-C36 carousel, which still works great except for having to "negotiate" with it to get the tray open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but from what I've gathered, there are really only cosmetic differences between the 05FD and 51FD, aside from the component outs (which I won't use). Did I miss something?
> 
> 
> As far as budget goes, it's not really an "ability" issue, it's more of a principal thing. A player is not my ideal method of viewing. I rip all my DVDs to my media server/NAS and play them with a SageTV extender, and I plan to do the same with all the BDs I buy. So the player will only be for DVDs and BDs that I rent, so I'm not big on investing a lot in a standalone.
> 
> 
> As far as price the other part of the equation is, it's my HTPC that's died (apparently), I could "fix" it by replacing the HDD, upgrading to Vista and Arcsoft Totalmedia Theater, but that would run be somewhere in the area of $300. And while the HTPC can work great, it's not offering me anything I can't get in a standalone anymore, so I'm looking to devote that $300 to a standalone, plus "whatever it takes" (within reason) to get a good standalone.



I want to say you're correct about both players being pretty much the same, but don't quote me. Try asking the Master player thread. LINK It's pretty active now, because a new firmware update is about to be released.


----------



## toledogolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike LUV* /forum/post/15331856
> 
> 
> I currently have a Panny PX50U with 720p with a Pioneer VSX84 avr and Pioneer DV 79 dvd which upscales to 720p. I have everything routed via HDMI through the receiver. With a Blu-Ray player in my setup, would I notice that much improvement in my picture? I have to admit the picture I have now is pretty awesome, but if the Blu-Ray is better thats what I want. If I go with Blu-Ray it will probally be a Panny. Thanks for any help.



I bought the exact same tv last year because everyone said I could not tell a difference between this and the 1080P at my viewing distance. My problem was that I could stand on the other side of the room and the blu ray was sick when compared to any other signal on my 720. Well I got the salesman to hook a blu ray up to the Panny 720P and it was sick. I love my TV and this year I will buy the Blu Ray.


----------



## PirateEmery

I'm trying to determine between buying the Insignia NS-2BRDVD or the Sony BDP-S350. Any tips?


----------



## MRMOTA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PirateEmery* /forum/post/15333388
> 
> 
> I'm trying to determine between buying the Insignia NS-2BRDVD or the Sony BDP-S350. Any tips?



The BD-35 from Panasonic is a much better player over all.


----------



## Mike LUV

So by "sick" I take it you mean the blu-ray pic was that much better on the 720?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PirateEmery* /forum/post/15333388
> 
> 
> I'm trying to determine between buying the Insignia NS-2BRDVD or the Sony BDP-S350. Any tips?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRMOTA* /forum/post/15333452
> 
> 
> The BD-35 from Panasonic is a much better player over all.



I agree


----------



## comptr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15333129
> 
> 
> RS232 is going to be limiting factor, but I believe the new Sharp has it. LINK



There is just one problem the sharp does not also have IR in and out. Is there something that also has that ?? Plus it seems that it is not popular of a model in the forums here. Also what is the difference between the denon 2500BDCI and the 3800BDCI and since I am going to use a denon 4308 will make that big a difference by getting the 3800BDCI ??


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comptr* /forum/post/15333502
> 
> 
> There is just one problem the sharp does not also have IR in and out. Is there something that also has that ?? Plus it seems that it is not popular of a model in the forums here. Also what is the difference between the denon 2500BDCI and the 3800BDCI and since I am going to use a denon 4308 will make that big a difference by getting the 3800BDCI ??



The 2500BDCI only bitstreams advanced audio and doesn't have analog inputs.

The 3800BDCI decodes advanced audio and has 7.1 analog inputs.


----------



## comptr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15333578
> 
> 
> The 2500BDCI only bitstreams advanced audio and doesn't have analog inputs.
> 
> The 3800BDCI decodes advanced audio and has 7.1 analog inputs.



So the 2500BDCI would be able to decode the audio and send it over HDMI to the 4308. See in my other setup I do not have a hdmi receiver so I only use optical for sound. Is there a difference between bitstream and other ways of sending audio over HDMI ?? Thanks


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comptr* /forum/post/15333626
> 
> 
> So the 2500BDCI would be able to decode the audio and send it over HDMI to the 4308. See in my other setup I do not have a hdmi receiver so I only use optical for sound. Is there a difference between bitstream and other ways of sending audio over HDMI ?? Thanks



The 2500BDCI doesn't decode lossless audio, the 3800BDCI does. The 2500BDCI sends the undecoded audio via HDMI to a receiver to do this.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15333192
> 
> 
> Hat's off to you. You've done more research that 95% of the people who post in this thread. That being said, smart money is on the Elite if you can get it in your price range.



Well as minuses to the Elite he can also add that many users still report disc loading issues and the Pio 51 was also the slowest loading player (by far) in the recent player shoot out.


For me (and probably quite a few other people) the #1 job of an optical disc player, regardless of features, audio support, etc, is to load discs successfully in a relatively short amount of time.


The Pio units released to date seem to be lackluster in this regard.


----------



## Erik638

Hey Guys,


I am trying to figures out if a blu ray player would be worth it with my current componets. I bought these componets a few years ago but I feal they are already out dated.

I currently have a 58 inch panne plasma tv TH58PX600U (Not 1080P) & a Yamaha RX-V2700 reciever has HDMI but I dont believe it supports the latest audio.


What do you guys think?


----------



## trekguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik638* /forum/post/15334904
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> I am trying to figures out if a blu ray player would be worth it with my current componets. I bought these componets a few years ago but I feal they are already out dated.
> 
> I currently have a 58 inch panne plasma tv TH58PX600U (Not 1080P) & a Yamaha RX-V2700 reciever has HDMI but I dont believe it supports the latest audio.
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?



If you enjoy watching cable or OTA HD at 720p or 1080i, then you will enjoy BD at the same resolution. Unless your receiver has muti-channel anlog inputs (and you buy a player that has analog outputs), you won't get the full improvement of the lossless audio (Dolb True HD/DTS MA, but you will get good 5.1 audio.


This from a guy who was until last month watching on a 500U


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik638* /forum/post/15334904
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> I am trying to figures out if a blu ray player would be worth it with my current componets. I bought these componets a few years ago but I feal they are already out dated.
> 
> I currently have a 58 inch panne plasma tv TH58PX600U (Not 1080P) & a Yamaha RX-V2700 reciever has HDMI but I dont believe it supports the latest audio.
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?



Wecome to the forum. Please use the search function. This question has been asked and answered many times.


----------



## Weyland Yutani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik638* /forum/post/15334904
> 
> 
> I currently have a Yamaha RX-V2700 reciever has HDMI but I dont believe it supports the latest audio.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trekguy* /forum/post/15334952
> 
> 
> You won't get the full improvement of the lossless audio (Dolb True HD/DTS MA, but you will get good 5.1 audio.



Hey trekguy, I'm not that familiar with the Yamaha receiver or lossless audio decoding Blu-ray players so I guess I'm missing something. If Erik638 gets a Blu-ray player that decodes Dolby True HD and DTS-HD MA internally, couldn't he pass the decoded audio via HDMI by PCM to his receiver and still get the "full improvement of the lossless audio"?


Do the Blu-ray players that decode the lossless codecs not send the lossless audio out via HDMI in PCM to receivers? If they do, does his Yamaha not accept the decoded PCM, or does the decoded PCM from a Blu-ray player not give you "the full improvement of the lossless audio"?


Thanks for your help.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weyland Yutani* /forum/post/15335582
> 
> 
> . If Erik638 gets a Blu-ray player that decodes Dolby True HD and DTS-HD MA internally, couldn't he pass the decoded audio via HDMI by PCM to his receiver and still get the "full improvement of the lossless audio"?



Yes


----------



## DR. BILL

As long as the blu-ray player does the decoding, the yamaha will send it to the speakers. He can simply stay with HDMI from the player to the 2700 and then pass the video to the HDTV.


----------



## duffman13

I'm probably buying a BR player right after christmas but I'd like some help in the final decision. It's going to be contingent on how many bb gift cards i get for xmas lol, and I have a pioneer DV-410k i just purchased that I'd be returning.


I am up in the air between the panny 35 and 55. I know the differences between the 2, just wondered if the advance SS is worth the extra money? My receiver is a kenwood 8060, so obviously no HDMI, advanced audio decoding, etc. I do have a 5.1 input though.


I will be getting a receiver that handles the advanced formats, probably the HK AVR-254 but maybe the onkyo TX-SR606 or equivalent about 18 months from now. Are the new formats worth the extra $100 right now is my real question.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duffman13* /forum/post/15336647
> 
> 
> I'm probably buying a BR player right after christmas but I'd like some help in the final decision. It's going to be contingent on how many bb gift cards i get for xmas lol, and I have a pioneer DV-410k i just purchased that I'd be returning.
> 
> 
> I am up in the air between the panny 35 and 55. I know the differences between the 2, just wondered if the advance SS is worth the extra money? My receiver is a kenwood 8060, so obviously no HDMI, advanced audio decoding, etc. I do have a 5.1 input though.
> 
> 
> I will be getting a receiver that handles the advanced formats, probably the HK AVR-254 but maybe the onkyo TX-SR606 or equivalent about 18 months from now. Are the new formats worth the extra $100 right now is my real question.



If you plan on upgrading your receiver then get the 35. Use the $$$ savings towards your future upgrade.


----------



## duffman13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15336825
> 
> 
> If you plan on upgrading your receiver then get the 35. Use the $$$ savings towards your future upgrade.



thanks, that was my gut feeling. I just had a little techie voice in my head telling me that i _NEEDED_ advanced surround _NOW!_ that i was trying not to listen to


----------



## Dark Rider

stranger89, don't rule out the Samsung BD-P2500/2550 units. The DTS-MA is the only thing that you are looking for that is currently missing from their lineup, and it has been confirmed that it will be added via firmware on 12/31. You'll also get built-in Netflix streaming (and Pandora with 2550), if that means anything to you. Firmware support has been very good for these units, with very little hiccups reported. I've only had my 2500 for a week now, but it's handled everything I've thrown at it flawlessly. It also has the HQV REON chip for superior upscaling.


----------



## spbull472




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dark Rider* /forum/post/15337043
> 
> 
> stranger89, don't rule out the Samsung BD-P2500/2550 units. The DTS-MA is the only thing that you are looking for that is currently missing from their lineup, and it has been confirmed that it will be added via firmware on 12/31. You'll also get built-in Netflix streaming (and Pandora with 2550), if that means anything to you. Firmware support has been very good for these units, with very little hiccups reported. I've only had my 2500 for a week now, but it's handled everything I've thrown at it flawlessly. It also has the HQV REON chip for superior upscaling.



Pandora? The music web-site? So you'll be able to use this particular player to stream music?


Hmmmm. I haven't looked at the Samsung at all, I'll have to check out it's features. My receiver is a Denon AVR-2809ci, had hdmi, Dolby TrueHD, etc. Was just looking at a Panny 35 and PS3.


----------



## DShue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duffman13* /forum/post/15336867
> 
> 
> thanks, that was my gut feeling. I just had a little techie voice in my head telling me that i _NEEDED_ advanced surround _NOW!_ that i was trying not to listen to



I have an old Marantz SR-780 with a built-in DD decoder (no DTS). My BDP S350 is connected via coax. I was initially a little worried that my old AVR wouldn't handle the higher bit rate, but it does. In my case, BDs with DTS-HD MA play back in stereo. I plan to get another BD player with analog outs, since I do not intend to replace my AVR soon.


----------



## chripuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duffman13* /forum/post/15336647
> 
> 
> I'm probably buying a BR player right after christmas but I'd like some help in the final decision. It's going to be contingent on how many bb gift cards i get for xmas lol, and I have a pioneer DV-410k i just purchased that I'd be returning.
> 
> 
> I am up in the air between the panny 35 and 55. I know the differences between the 2, just wondered if the advance SS is worth the extra money? My receiver is a kenwood 8060, so obviously no HDMI, advanced audio decoding, etc. I do have a 5.1 input though.
> 
> 
> I will be getting a receiver that handles the advanced formats, probably the HK AVR-254 but maybe the onkyo TX-SR606 or equivalent about 18 months from now. Are the new formats worth the extra $100 right now is my real question.



Do you know the crossover settings for your satellites? Are your speakers considered large or small? I ask because the 55's analog audio management is pretty paltry (I know, I own one.) It has one hardcoded crossover of 100hz so if your speakers require higher then don't waste your money and go for the 35.


Other than the analog connectors the only thing of value the 55 has over the 35 is an digital coax connector. If you're running out of optical connections on your AVR then you might want to get the 55 for nothing else but to use the coax.


----------



## chripuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duffman13* /forum/post/15336867
> 
> 
> thanks, that was my gut feeling. I just had a little techie voice in my head telling me that i _NEEDED_ advanced surround _NOW!_ that i was trying not to listen to



Don't fall for that need, I did and I honestly regret it. As mentioned in my previous post, due to the poor analog audio management in the 55, I can't use it with my surround sound. So I paid an extra $100 for pretty feet, a digital coax and my surround sound still only using dolby digital.


----------



## chripuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spbull472* /forum/post/15337090
> 
> 
> Pandora? The music web-site? So you'll be able to use this particular player to stream music?
> 
> 
> Hmmmm. I haven't looked at the Samsung at all, I'll have to check out it's features. My receiver is a Denon AVR-2809ci, had hdmi, Dolby TrueHD, etc. Was just looking at a Panny 35 and PS3.



For the price you could almost get the PS3 which is superior to all Blu Ray players as it operates as a media center as well as a player.


----------



## duffman13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chripuck* /forum/post/15337779
> 
> 
> Don't fall for that need, I did and I honestly regret it. As mentioned in my previous post, due to the poor analog audio management in the 55, I can't use it with my surround sound. So I paid an extra $100 for pretty feet, a digital coax and my surround sound still only using dolby digital.



thanks i'm definitely talked out of it now. And I just added a sig, my speakers are in it. It's last-gen klipsch synergy gear, with a 2-gen old klipsch center. I auditioned the SC-1 and thought the older KSC-C1 sounded better so I kept it.


i might jump on a HK AVR-254 earlier than 18 months if I find a deal. That faroudja chip seems like a good enough reason to buy it at it's price point


----------



## Dark Rider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chripuck* /forum/post/15337800
> 
> 
> For the price you could almost get the PS3 which is superior to all Blu Ray players as it operates as a media center as well as a player.



This statement will be close to true if the developers for Play On can get the majority of kinks worked out with the majority of streaming content providers. This is the route my brother went, and right now it is extremely buggy. You also currently can't stream through Play On in HD. As a stand alone blu-ray, the PS3 is very good. It's faster than anything else out there, but it's upscaling of SD DVDs is average at best. It also lacks the analog support that some are after. There's also the haggle of the bluetooth remote. If you can live with those minor annoyances, it is certainly the best bargain. Media center, gaming system, and blu-ray in one!


I personally wanted the BD-P2550 for the Pandora as well, but settled on the 2500, because I was unwilling to pay the price premium to buy through Best Buy, since it's an exclusive product.


----------



## sammywhammy007

I currently have a BD30 and thinking of upgrading to a BD35/55 (leaning more towards the 55). Are there any compelling reasons for me to do this upgrade or would I be better off hanging on to the BD30? My current setup has the BD30 bit streaming to my Denon 4308CI over HDMI and I have a 7.1ch speaker setup. Any noticeable difference I'd see by upgrading to BD35/55 apart from the BDLive part?(I realize BD30 is profile 1.1 and 35/55 is profile 2.0). Thanks for your input in advance.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sammywhammy007* /forum/post/15338230
> 
> 
> I currently have a BD30 and thinking of upgrading to a BD35/55 (leaning more towards the 55). Are there any compelling reasons for me to do this upgrade or would I be better off hanging on to the BD30? My current setup has the BD30 bit streaming to my Denon 4308CI over HDMI and I have a 7.1ch speaker setup. Any noticeable difference I'd see by upgrading to BD35/55 apart from the BDLive part?(I realize BD30 is profile 1.1 and 35/55 is profile 2.0). Thanks for your input in advance.



Unless you need analog outputs, which it doesn't appear you do. Just stick with the BD35. Other than this option the BD35 and BD55 are exactly the same.


----------



## chripuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sammywhammy007* /forum/post/15338230
> 
> 
> I currently have a BD30 and thinking of upgrading to a BD35/55 (leaning more towards the 55). Are there any compelling reasons for me to do this upgrade or would I be better off hanging on to the BD30? My current setup has the BD30 bit streaming to my Denon 4308CI over HDMI and I have a 7.1ch speaker setup. Any noticeable difference I'd see by upgrading to BD35/55 apart from the BDLive part?(I realize BD30 is profile 1.1 and 35/55 is profile 2.0). Thanks for your input in advance.



The only reason for you to change is improved SD Upconversion and faster load times. I can't comment on either as I haven't owned a 30 but those are the two items mentioned in practically every review.


----------



## sammywhammy007

Thx Donnie and chripuck. So what do I gain by going from a BD30 to a BD35? Faster load times is very subjective. Not sure if that is worth spending $250. As for SD Upconversion, I have a Toshiba A35 which I use mostly now to play SD DVDs. It does a better job of upconversion than my BD30. Any thoughts on the Samsung BD2500? I like the Reon in the Samsung but I am still leery of Samsung BDPs, having returned a couple in the past. How is the Samsung BD2500 stack up to BD35 or BD55? TIA


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRMOTA* /forum/post/15329941
> 
> 
> I would have suggested that you look at a blu player with analog outs, however I am not familiar with you AV and if if it supports analog hookups. Also the price on the blu player would go up. I think there are a few lower cost re badged players with analog outs however there quality is questionable. Come to think of it if you can find a Panasonic bd-30 it has analogs and it is an all around solid player. It's only 1.1, but not sure how interested you are in the 2.0 capabilities. There was some insane deals over the last few months on players. You might keep an eye on Amazon if they decide on one more sale before Christmas.
> 
> 
> The distortion was noticeable in the center channel on my hd dvd a2 player, bdp s1, and my PS3. It seemed to be whenever the sound got complicated or loud when the distortion was noticeable. I was using a 10 year old receiver until this March when I finally relented and bought a new AV.
> 
> 
> Good luck. The 1500 at 179 is still a good buy.



I don't understand this distortion issue. Before I upgraded my receiver I was using one that was almost 10 years old with the optical output from the PS3 and had no problems at all. It sounds like your problem was with your specific receiver.


----------



## MRMOTA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay_Davis* /forum/post/15340126
> 
> 
> I don't understand this distortion issue. Before I upgraded my receiver I was using one that was almost 10 years old with the optical output from the PS3 and had no problems at all. It sounds like your problem was with your specific receiver.



Could have been a receiver issue. however I only came to the conclusion that I was having the same issue that other AVS members were reporting. It was definately more prevalent during FOX movies that are DTS-MA and get down converted to DTS CORE. Take it as an FYI if folks notice while using coaxial and optical.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRMOTA* /forum/post/15340252
> 
> 
> Could have been a receiver issue. however I only came to the conclusion that I was having the same issue that other AVS members were reporting. It was definately more prevalent during FOX movies that are DTS-MA and get down converted to DTS CORE. Take it as an FYI if folks notice while using coaxial and optical.



And exactly what is that conclusion that you came to? Are you saying that the distortion is present in all players using coax or optical digital audio, and that it's a spec or common design flaw in digital audio? Sorry, I'm just not following you.


----------



## MRMOTA

I just picked up a 2500 for 399.99 at BB Magnolia. Not opening it until I get a warm and fuzzy from some owners here and some questions answered. I don't want to go through the whole thread, but will if necessary.


Does the 2500 bitstream all lossles versions i.e true hd, DTS MA etc... ??


Does the 2500 do 7.1 through HDMI??


How zippy is this player loading up bd movies?


More questions to come, but if you can fill in my pro column to keeping the player please do.


Thanks in Advance


----------



## MRMOTA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/15340339
> 
> 
> And exactly what is that conclusion that you came to? Are you saying that the distortion is present in all players using coax or optical digital audio, and that it's a spec or common design flaw in digital audio? Sorry, I'm just not following you.



It was present on coax on the S1 and it was present on the PS3 and the A2 from optical. I had an oppo 981 as well and neither the coaxial or the optical had the distortion when playing any DTS or DD from a DVD. Like I said it could have been my receiver so just FYI more that it's gospel fact for everyone.


----------



## Mike999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15338472
> 
> 
> Unless you need analog outputs, which it doesn't appear you do. Just stick with the BD35. Other than this option the BD35 and BD55 are exactly the same.



Actually, the BD55 has upgraded audio components compared to the BD35, as well as gold-plated inputs and vibration-resistant pads.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike999* /forum/post/15340411
> 
> 
> Actually, the BD55 has upgraded audio components compared to the BD35, as well as gold-plated inputs and vibration-resistant pads.



Makes no difference when bitstreaming.


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRMOTA* /forum/post/15340351
> 
> 
> I just picked up a 2500 for 399.99 at BB Magnolia. Not opening it until I get a warm and fuzzy from some owners here and some questions answered. I don't want to go through the whole thread, but will if necessary.
> 
> 
> Does the 2500 bitstream all lossles versions i.e true hd, DTS MA etc... ??
> 
> 
> Does the 2500 do 7.1 through HDMI??
> 
> 
> How zippy is this player loading up bd movies?
> 
> 
> More questions to come, but if you can fill in my pro column to keeping the player please do.
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance



yes to all 3. if you have a good receiver with decoding its a hel of a transport.


----------



## MRMOTA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Denophile* /forum/post/15340631
> 
> 
> yes to all 3. if you have a good receiver with decoding its a hel of a transport.



Thanks for the response. So 399 for this 20lb monster is a good deal then? I would be pairing it up to my 3808ci.


----------



## Avatar28

Couldn't find the BD-35 for a reasonable price so ended up getting BB to price match Costco's $179 on the BDP-1500 and went with that. Thanks for the help, guys.


----------



## MRMOTA

So help me out. I have a NIB Denon 2500BTCI that I paid 399 for. I get the bat movies by mail for free in 8 weeks.


Tomorrow BB has the Denon 1800BD for sale at 499 with the bat movies thrown in for free.


Help me out do I pay 100 more or is the 2500 for 399 a good enough deal to offset some of the issues that are known with this player.


I have a 55 for DVD upconversion and some day bd live features. The 2500 that has poor dvd performance but does very well with BD presentation which is what I need.


I am a sucker for build and the 2500 is very much a tank and it does look very nice next to my 3808.


comments appreciated....


----------



## KingSolomon69

If that has to be transmitted via HDMI, no. If I can get that without HDMI, then yes. My receiver only supports HDMI pass through. It has analog audio inputs as well as Optical and Coaxial. It also has multi channel input.


Thanks


----------



## Millenniumman

I was planning on getting the Oppo BD-83, and I am on the early adopter program, but I am wondering if there is really any good reason to wait for it versus getting something already out with all of the latest Blu Ray functionality, like the Panasonic DMP-BD55 or Sony BDP-S550?


Is there any difference between them other than the DVD upconverting and SACD/DVD-Audio support? I'm using HDMI for video and audio, so the picture and sound should be exactly the same, right? (in contrast to using analog outputs, where there could be a difference in quality)


I'm getting an Onkyo Pro PR-SC886P pre/pro, so will the Oppo's DVD upconverting provide any advantages over the HQV Reon in the Onkyo?


----------



## lvaughn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Millenniumman* /forum/post/15346298
> 
> 
> I was planning on getting the Oppo BD-83, and I am on the early adopter program, but I am wondering if there is really any good reason to wait for it versus getting something already out with all of the latest Blu Ray functionality, like the Panasonic DMP-BD55 or Sony BDP-S550?
> 
> 
> Is there any difference between them other than the DVD upconverting and SACD/DVD-Audio support? I'm using HDMI for video and audio, so the picture and sound should be exactly the same, right? (in contrast to using analog outputs, where there could be a difference in quality)
> 
> 
> I'm getting an Onkyo Pro PR-SC886P pre/pro, so will the Oppo's DVD upconverting provide any advantages over the HQV Reon in the Onkyo?



If upconversion is important to you, then some people on the Pioneer BDP-50/51FD forum are claiming that player provide a better picture than the Reon. My "impression" is that the new Oppo will be at least a bit better than that. Therefore, I waiting for the facts on the Oppo as they emerge.


----------



## godsend1

I've had it with my Samsung BDP-1400. I'm returning it to Costco. I will have $400 to play with.


I'm looking for a player that will let me pause the movie without having to re-load the disc from the beginning. Also something more solid, as the SS has been flaky from the get go, it often requires restarts. I'm not too worried about audio features.


Basically something that will work when I turn it on, and be able to pause. Forgot to add, I would like it to play DVD's without any problems.


Thanks


----------



## Weyland Yutani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weyland Yutani* /forum/post/15335582
> 
> 
> If Erik638 gets a Blu-ray player that decodes Dolby True HD and DTS-HD MA internally, couldn't he pass the decoded audio via HDMI by PCM to his (Yamaha RX-V2700) receiver and still get the "full improvement of the lossless audio"?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15335972
> 
> 
> Yes





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DR. BILL* /forum/post/15336188
> 
> 
> As long as the blu-ray player does the decoding, the yamaha will send it to the speakers. He can simply stay with HDMI from the player to the 2700 and then pass the video to the HDTV.



That's what I thought. Thanks.


So a Blu-ray player like the Panasonic DMP-BD35K would be a good choice for Erik638?


----------



## MRMOTA

Looks like I am going to keep the Denon 2500. In addition to getting this player for 100 less than the 1800 I think I can actually get the bat movies now from Best Buy. I am heading out now and will be there shortly with the print out that all Denon's bought at BB get the bat movies for free during this weeks sale. I am hoping they honor it considering I just bought the player two days ago.



comments appreciated....


----------



## bent98

I need to get a blu-ray player within the next week or so.


I will have it hooked up via hdmi through my Denon 3808CI so I can bitstream all advanced sounds from the player to denon.


DVD upscaling quality,Blu-Ray PQ, BD 2.0, fast loading, and movie capatiablity are all very important to me. I have an Oppo 780hd for regular dvd's and like to replace it. I was looking at either a PS3($250 with PS card), a Samsung B-DP2500($300), or the Panny DMP-BD55K.

What do you guys think? Any other player you can recommend?


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bent98* /forum/post/15349626
> 
> 
> I need to get a blu-ray player within the next week or so.
> 
> 
> I will have it hooked up via hdmi through my Denon 3808CI so I can bitstream all advanced sounds from the player to denon.
> 
> 
> DVD upscaling quality,Blu-Ray PQ, BD 2.0, fast loading, and movie capatiablity are all very important to me. I have an Oppo 780hd for regular dvd's and like to replace it. I was looking at either a PS3($250 with PS card) or a Samsung B-DP2500($300)
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Any other player you can recommend?



i have had it with samsung (blu ray--tv's are fantastic). i would go with the ps3, sony 350 or panny 35.


----------



## bent98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Denophile* /forum/post/15349908
> 
> 
> i have had it with samsung (blu ray--tv's are fantastic). i would go with the ps3, sony 350 or panny 35.



Which one of the three upscale DVD's well? I hear the panny b-dp2500 does a great job. I am wondering how they all compare to my Oppo 780 DVD.


----------



## magnusr

I replaced my Samsung BD-P1500 with a Panasonic BD35. Ive only tested a couple of blu-rays so far.


The stuttering is gone. The picture is fantastic. However the Samsung was brighter in daylight / sunlight scenes and looked better in those. But I dont know which one is correct PQ wise in those bright scenes.


Update: I just watched planet earth. Now it was perfect in normal mode (wihtout added contrast and brightness). The picture was extremly good / pleasant. Im going to keep the BD35.


----------



## recoil

Hopefully this entire thread isn't to just help one guy. I want to get a Blu-Ray player, but am trying to do so without having to replace my TV. Here is my TV:


Mitsu WS-65711


Even though its an older TV, I love the picture on it. It only has COMPONENT inputs on it, and does 1080i. It doesn't have HDMI or even DVI, which is my challenge with Blu-Ray.


I WOULD get a new receiver with the Blu-Ray player, but would love to be able to run Blu-Ray via Component at 1080i. I was originally looking at the Sony S550, but haven't heard for certain if it can run Blu-Ray discs and output at 1080i on component. Does it?


Are there any players that do?


Or would I need to upgrade the set afterall?


Thanks


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *recoil* /forum/post/15351559
> 
> 
> Hopefully this entire thread isn't to just help one guy. I want to get a Blu-Ray player, but am trying to do so without having to replace my TV. Here is my TV:
> 
> 
> Mitsu WS-65711
> 
> 
> Even though its an older TV, I love the picture on it. It only has COMPONENT inputs on it, and does 1080i. It doesn't have HDMI or even DVI, which is my challenge with Blu-Ray.
> 
> 
> I WOULD get a new receiver with the Blu-Ray player, but would love to be able to run Blu-Ray via Component at 1080i. I was originally looking at the Sony S550, but haven't heard for certain if it can run Blu-Ray discs and output at 1080i on component. Does it?
> 
> 
> Are there any players that do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or would I need to upgrade the set afterall?
> 
> 
> Thanks



All Blu Ray players can output 1080i over component with Blu Ray discs,pressed DVD's are limited to 480p over component.


----------



## Gruss

Man, this is hard.


I had pretty much settled on the Panny BD35 but I just saw a post about someone internet streaming via the PS3 and TVersity.


I am not a gamer, but the thought of the future possibilities (e.g. d/l 1080p content to the PS3 hard drive) intrigues me.


Question is whether this speculation is real, and worth 100+ bucks.


Either way, audio will be 5.1 over toslink for the foreseeable future.


Thoughts?


TIA


----------



## bman1234

I am new here so hello everyone wish you all a good holiday.


I am gonna be getting a Blu ray player soon and am totally clueless on what to get.For the most part the panny bd35 seems to be good.


I have a 720p tv set that does 1080i but not 1080p.I donot have a reciever and am not interested in doing surround sound at the moment.

My wife wants to get the blu ray player since she watches alot of movies and wants them to look very nice.


She really liked the hd movies from my xbox 360 I had and that is what turned her on to the blu ray scene.I am looking to spend no more then $250 on the BR player.


I see that BB normally carried the panny bd35 for $250.Should I get this player or should I look into something else?


Thanks for looking and I will appreciate it if someone will be nice enough to help me out.


----------



## Student of A/V




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bman1234* /forum/post/15352005
> 
> 
> I am new here so hello everyone wish you all a good holiday.
> 
> 
> I am gonna be getting a Blu ray player soon and am totally clueless on what to get.For the most part the panny bd35 seems to be good.
> 
> 
> I have a 720p tv set that does 1080i but not 1080p.I donot have a reciever and am not interested in doing surround sound at the moment.
> 
> My wife wants to get the blu ray player since she watches alot of movies and wants them to look very nice.
> 
> 
> She really liked the hd movies from my xbox 360 I had and that is what turned her on to the blu ray scene.I am looking to spend no more then $250 on the BR player.
> 
> 
> I see that BB normally carried the panny bd35 for $250.Should I get this player or should I look into something else?
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and I will appreciate it if someone will be nice enough to help me out.



I recommend picking up a PS3 at sonystyle.com, apply for Playstation card and get $150 off. Excellent picture quality, more or less future proof, fast disc loading and you can play some video games.


----------



## bman1234

I am not interested in getting a ps3 since I have a nice pc that I play my games on.The wife will throw a hissy fit if I come home with a $400 playstation after I just spent $800 building a new pc last month.


I have heard alot about the ps3 loading the movies faster and that is not a big deciding factor for me.I want good picture quality.


In order for me to get the ps3 would mean me getting in big time trouble with the wife and thats a no go for me.


She is the one that wants to get the blu ray player.She is getting me a $100 gift card to Best Buy this xmas to help cover the cost of the player.


I have seen BB have the panasonic bd35 player for $249 recently and wonder if I should just get that player or if I should get something else


----------



## Active Speaker

I currently have a B&K Avr202: an excellent older receiver with NO multichannel inputs. I am interested mainly in audio; however, I love my receiver. Which blu ray player should I get?


----------



## PRO710HD

Hey Guys'


I love this forum but I'm not a techie.


I need some quick advice for a last minute XMAS present. I own a Pioneer Elite Pro710HD rear projection that has component and RGB High definition inputs. It also likes to see 1080I


My questions: will I see a big improvement in replacing my standard non-HD Pioneer DVD player with one of the Blu-Ray players such as the Sony BDS350 or Panny BD-35K? I also have a high end separate component Home Theater audio system featuring an ACURUS ACT-3 which decodes Dolby Digital and DTS (I think only 5.1 though), playing through a 5 channel speaker system. If the Blu-Ray player will benefit me video wise, is there a difference in audio settings that will also benefit me versus brand?


Thanks in advance to everyone that responds!


----------



## BetaB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO710HD* /forum/post/15352481
> 
> 
> Hey Guys'
> 
> 
> I love this forum but I'm not a techie.
> 
> 
> I need some quick advice for a last minute XMAS present. I own a Pioneer Elite Pro710HD rear projection that has component and RGB High definition inputs. It also likes to see 1080I
> 
> 
> My questions: will I see a big improvement in replacing my standard non-HD Pioneer DVD player with one of the Blu-Ray players such as the Sony BDS350 or Panny BD-35K? I also have a high end separate component Home Theater audio system featuring an ACURUS ACT-3 which decodes Dolby Digital and DTS (I think only 5.1 though), playing through a 5 channel speaker system. If the Blu-Ray player will benefit me video wise, is there a difference in audio settings that will also benefit me versus brand?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance to everyone that responds!



I can only imagine that the bluray will look quite a bit better than DVD on your screen considering the size. It all depends on how picky you are, seating distance, etc, but personally, if the price is right, go for it. As for the audio, that's a different story. Someone correct me if i'm wrong, but you can't take advantage of the audio benefits of bluray. But, like you said, go for a BD35 and you'll be prepared for future audio upgrades


----------



## KingSolomon69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15331527
> 
> 
> Are TrueHD and DTS-HD MA important?



I picked up the Panny yesterday. I watched the Dark Knight, and I was very impressed with the PQ , and the sound was excellent through my receiver. _ had watched the Dark Knight previously with a regular DVD with my TV doing the upscaling. The difference was remarkable. I am still not sure what I am losing by using optical audio.

I do have a question though, am I getting better audio using the optical cable rather than using analog multi channel inputs that my receiver can do?


Thanks again._


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KingSolomon69* /forum/post/15353143
> 
> 
> I picked up the Panny yesterday. I watched the Dark Knight, and I was very impressed with the PQ , and the sound was excellent through my receiver. _ had watched the Dark Knight previously with a regular DVD with my TV doing the upscaling. The difference was remarkable. I am still not sure what I am losing by using optical audio.
> 
> I do have a question though, am I getting better audio using the optical cable rather than using analog multi channel inputs that my receiver can do?
> 
> 
> Thanks again.
> _


_


I assume you have the BD55,it's best to set the player to PCM and use analog.

There's a discussion about this on the BD35/55 thread._


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KingSolomon69* /forum/post/15353143
> 
> 
> I am still not sure what I am losing by using optical audio.
> 
> I do have a question though, am I getting better audio using the optical cable rather than using analog multi channel inputs that my receiver can do?



Probably not.


With analog, the player can decode lossless formats and send them to your receiver over analog cables, one for each channel. Optical is limited to lossy versions of DD and DTS. But, the lossy versions are done at high bit rates on BD and the digital path allows you to use your AVR's digital processing and DACs.


Most would say the analog lossless is better. But, that's not necessarily the case.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15354218
> 
> 
> Probably not.
> 
> 
> With analog, the player can decode lossless formats and send them to your receiver over analog cables, one for each channel. Optical is limited to lossy versions of DD and DTS. But, the lossy versions are done at high bit rates on BD and the digital path allows you to use your AVR's digital processing and DACs.
> 
> 
> Most would say the analog lossless is better. But, that's not necessarily the case.



I suggest he try both and let his ears decide.


----------



## KingSolomon69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15354800
> 
> 
> I suggest he try both and let his ears decide.



Thanks, I think I will let my ears do the deciding. I guess that is the best solution. I am sorry, it is the BD35, so the connection would have to be via RCA jacks. Does this make a difference?


----------



## prse

Hello members, and merry christmas


I'm eager to go and try Blu-ray, and i want to find a player that matches my needs best.


I have a Sugden stereo ampifier and a pair of Audio Note speakers. I like this setup very much for listening to music, and i want to feed these with the best possible sound source when i watch movies.


Is it possible to take advantage of the highest quality soundtracks (DTS-master etc.) with my analog stereo amlifier? Going for example dts master 5.1 -> 2.0 and preserving the resolution, dynamics and all that...?


Regards Peter, Denmark


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO710HD* /forum/post/15352481
> 
> 
> Hey Guys'
> 
> 
> I love this forum but I'm not a techie.
> 
> 
> I need some quick advice for a last minute XMAS present. I own a Pioneer Elite Pro710HD rear projection that has component and RGB High definition inputs. It also likes to see 1080I
> 
> 
> My questions: will I see a big improvement in replacing my standard non-HD Pioneer DVD player with one of the Blu-Ray players such as the Sony BDS350 or Panny BD-35K? I also have a high end separate component Home Theater audio system featuring an ACURUS ACT-3 which decodes Dolby Digital and DTS (I think only 5.1 though), playing through a 5 channel speaker system. If the Blu-Ray player will benefit me video wise, is there a difference in audio settings that will also benefit me versus brand?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance to everyone that responds!



The difference in PQ on a BD is remarkable compared to DVD assuming that your seating distance for 1080i material and your screen size is correct, that your television is properly adjusted.


Remarkable.


Remarkable.


I used to have a 51" Hitachi 1080i CRT based RPTV and with HD DVD material the difference between that and DVD was amazing. I can't even imagine how much better it would have looked on a set like yours.


Consider the marginal investment in BD you would be a bit of a fool not to at least try the technology out for yourself considering what you have spent on your other equipment.


----------



## DrDon

Changed the title, again, in a (no doubt) vain attempt to reduce the number of "help me decide" threads.










Thanks to Donnie and those who catch the dupes and report them so I can cull them all into this thread.


Doc


----------



## Chekoman

Hey guys, I'm trying to get my parents a Blu-ray player, they are getting into the HD world and they are loving it, but they are still using a regular dvd player (no upconverting), on their brand new 1080p HDTV, another thing is they own a LOT of region 4 dvd's, so I need advice on a nice BR player that has upconverting and multiregion dvd capabilities... thanks for your help!!!


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chekoman* /forum/post/15355934
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I'm trying to get my parents a Blu-ray player, they are getting into the HD world and they are loving it, but they are still using a regular dvd player (no upconverting), on their brand new 1080p HDTV, another thing is they own a LOT of region 4 dvd's, so I need advice on a nice BR player that has upconverting and multiregion dvd capabilities... thanks for your help!!!



There are no BD players available that are multi-region for DVD out of the box. You can pay a fortune though and get some hacked ones that will do multi-region.


You would be far better off getting your parents a decent BD player like the S350 or BD35 and just have them keep their multi-region DVD player for playback of their region 4 DVDs.


----------



## prse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prse* /forum/post/15355696
> 
> 
> Hello members, and merry christmas
> 
> 
> I'm eager to go and try Blu-ray, and i want to find a player that matches my needs best.
> 
> 
> I have a Sugden stereo ampifier and a pair of Audio Note speakers. I like this setup very much for listening to music, and i want to feed these with the best possible sound source when i watch movies.
> 
> 
> Is it possible to take advantage of the highest quality soundtracks (DTS-master etc.) with my analog stereo amlifier? Going for example dts master 5.1 -> 2.0 and preserving the resolution, dynamics and all that...?
> 
> 
> Regards Peter, Denmark



Bump - nobody?


(sorry for the impatience, but it's easy to be overlooked when your original post starts getting sogged behind ;-) )


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KingSolomon69* /forum/post/15355357
> 
> 
> Thanks, I think I will let my ears do the deciding. I guess that is the best solution. I am sorry, it is the BD35, so the connection would have to be via RCA jacks. Does this make a difference?



Big difference because the BD35 only has 2ch analog,if you want 5.1ch stick with optical.


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Is it possible to take advantage of the highest quality soundtracks (DTS-master etc.) with my analog stereo amlifier? Going for example dts master 5.1 -> 2.0 and preserving the resolution, dynamics and all that...?



Many Blu Ray Players can decode TrueHD and DTS-HD onboard,you simply select PCM and downmix to 2ch.


----------



## desmond212




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prse* /forum/post/15356570
> 
> 
> Bump - nobody?
> 
> 
> (sorry for the impatience, but it's easy to be overlooked when your original post starts getting sogged behind ;-) )



downmixing is the trivial part - all players can do it - finding one that will match the performance of the rest of your system is tricky. Try auditioning sony 5000es, new Pio elite or top of the line Denon.


----------



## prse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moviegeek* /forum/post/15356689
> 
> 
> Many Blu Ray Players can decode TrueHD and DTS-HD onboard,you simply select PCM and downmix to 2ch.



Okay!! So is the downmixing something simular to, say may old marantz sr6200 surround reciever, where i just decided how many speakers i was running in the setting for the reciever?


And do i then just use the L & R front outputs from the 7.1 analog outputs, and the DTS HD-MASTER signal flowes through?


If this is true, then i'll be doing stuff only Jean Cleaude Van Damme is capable of...you are the first one with a positive response - and i have asked all around for this in several sites and stores.


hoping, hoping...


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prse* /forum/post/15356941
> 
> 
> Okay!! So is the downmixing something simular to, say may old marantz sr6200 surround reciever, where i just decided how many speakers i was running in the setting for the reciever?
> 
> 
> And do i then just use the L & R front outputs from the 7.1 analog outputs, and the DTS HD-MASTER signal flowes through?




Yes if you have a 2.1ch receiver then you use the L/R analog connectors.

Check this graph to see what players decode TrueHD and DTS-HD:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1050507


----------



## prse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desmond212* /forum/post/15356754
> 
> 
> downmixing is the trivial part - all players can do it - finding one that will match the performance of the rest of your system is tricky. Try auditioning sony 5000es, new Pio elite or top of the line Denon.



Just thinking...if the surround L & R (for an example) gets chanaled over to the Front speakers (being the only ones







) won't those soundeffects (bangs, music..) suffocate the dialog?


or can i choose the level for the different chanels? - before i "shut the off" to chanel them all into the L and R front outputs..


----------



## prse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moviegeek* /forum/post/15357266
> 
> 
> Yes if you have a 2.1ch receiver then you use the L/R analog connectors.
> 
> Check this graph to see what players decode TrueHD and DTS-HD:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1050507




I Have a 2.0ch reciever - but should that be a problem?


----------



## PRO710HD

Hey guys. Great thread and I'm glad if found it from the forum administrator!


Mod edit: NO PRICE TALK IN THIS THREAD


I was leaning toward the Panny BD-35 but they were out of stock.


Now I'm running a high-end 5.1 home theater system using optical output with video being fed COMPONENT to my 2001 Pioneer 64" HD RPTV (no HDMI, just Component or RGB for High Definition).


Question. Am I better off going to a different CC store and exchanging my BDP-S350 for the BD-35 Panny or will the Sony work better for my particular sound system and RPTV?


----------



## KingSolomon69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO710HD* /forum/post/15357543
> 
> 
> Hey guys. Great thread and I'm glad if found it from the forum administrator!
> 
> 
> Anyway, I picked up a Sony BDP-S350 last night at Circuit City for 229 after using a 20 coupon.
> 
> 
> I was leaning toward the Panny BD-35 but they were out of stock.
> 
> 
> Now I'm running a high-end 5.1 home theater system using optical output with video being fed COMPONENT to my 2001 Pioneer 64" HD RPTV (no HDMI, just Component or RGB for High Definition).
> 
> 
> Question. Am I better off going to a different CC store and exchanging my BDP-S350 for the BD-35 Panny or will the Sony work better for my particular sound system and RPTV?



I am a novice relative to most of the people in this forum, but from what I have read, it seems that the panny is better. They are available at 6th ave Electronics if they are in your area. You can also order from them online.


----------



## Chekoman

Thanks for the fast response, greatly appreciated!


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KingSolomon69* /forum/post/15358360
> 
> 
> I am a novice relative to most of the people in this forum, but from what I have read, it seems that the panny is better. They are available at 6th ave Electronics if they are in your area. You can also order from them online.



If he's going optical out (no advanced audio) and going component video, I don't see how it is that you feel the BD35 is superior.


The S350 is totally acceptable player for his theater.


----------



## PRO710HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15358824
> 
> 
> If he's going optical out (no advanced audio) and going component video, I don't see how it is that you feel the BD35 is superior.
> 
> 
> The S350 is totally acceptable player for his theater.



Audio wise you're right. I don't think I can take advantage of the Dobly or DTS True HD. But I'm concerned about the video.


Someone mentioned that all I can get is 480 max out of the Component Inputs due to the Hollywood Industries copyright and the fact that they want you to use their "Secure" encoded HDMI connection to the get the true HD signal.


If that's true, I'd probably stick with my old 480P Pioneer (regular) DVD player right? The whole reason I bought the blu-ray was to get the Blu-Ray quality enhanced resolution on my RPTV?


----------



## chripuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO710HD* /forum/post/15357543
> 
> 
> Hey guys. Great thread and I'm glad if found it from the forum administrator!
> 
> 
> Anyway, I picked up a Sony BDP-S350 last night at Circuit City for 229 after using a 20 coupon.
> 
> 
> I was leaning toward the Panny BD-35 but they were out of stock.
> 
> 
> Now I'm running a high-end 5.1 home theater system using optical output with video being fed COMPONENT to my 2001 Pioneer 64" HD RPTV (no HDMI, just Component or RGB for High Definition).
> 
> 
> Question. Am I better off going to a different CC store and exchanging my BDP-S350 for the BD-35 Panny or will the Sony work better for my particular sound system and RPTV?



Do you watch concerts, documentaries or TV shows on Blu Ray? If so you'll want to get the 35. The 350 has a known issue with properly displaying 1080i content that requires manually changing the settings in the player from 1080p to 1080i everytime you watch say Heroes or PLanet Earth on Blu Ray. Then when you go to watch a movie in Blu Ray you have to change it back. (Unless they've fixed it with a recent firmware update I'm not aware of.)


The 35 also has slightly better Blu Ray PQ and is pretty even on the upconverting front.


EDIT: Just read you were going component to an older tv. You'll be outputting 1080i all the time so the above issue is moot for you. (Unless you plan on buying a new TV that supports 1080p soon.)


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO710HD* /forum/post/15359093
> 
> 
> Audio wise you're right. I don't think I can take advantage of the Dobly or DTS True HD. But I'm concerned about the video.
> 
> 
> Someone mentioned that all I can get is 480 max out of the Component Inputs due to the Hollywood Industries copyright and the fact that they want you to use their "Secure" encoded HDMI connection to the get the true HD signal.
> 
> 
> If that's true, I'd probably stick with my old 480P Pioneer (regular) DVD player right? The whole reason I bought the blu-ray was to get the Blu-Ray quality enhanced resolution on my RPTV?



All Blu Ray players can output 1080i over component with Blu Ray discs,pressed DVD's are limited to 480p over component.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO710HD* /forum/post/15359093
> 
> 
> Audio wise you're right. I don't think I can take advantage of the Dobly or DTS True HD. But I'm concerned about the video.
> 
> *Someone mentioned that all I can get is 480 max out of the Component Inputs due to the Hollywood Industries copyright and the fact that they want you to use their "Secure" encoded HDMI connection to the get the true HD signal.*
> 
> 
> If that's true, I'd probably stick with my old 480P Pioneer (regular) DVD player right? The whole reason I bought the blu-ray was to get the Blu-Ray quality enhanced resolution on my RPTV?



This is only true for DVD. For Blu-ray titles you can get up to 1080i via component video.


----------



## PRO710HD

Ahhh. Many thanks for the explanation guys!


Now it makes sense to stick with the Blu-Ray player since it will outperform my old DVD player when watching Blu-Ray!


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO710HD* /forum/post/15359360
> 
> 
> Ahhh. Many thanks for the explanation guys!
> 
> 
> Now it makes sense to stick with the Blu-Ray player since it will outperform my old DVD player when watching Blu-Ray!



Yes, I would just keep the S350. Many of the advantages of the Panny 35 are completely negated per your setup.


----------



## Millenniumman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Millenniumman* /forum/post/15346298
> 
> 
> I was planning on getting the Oppo BD-83, and I am on the early adopter program, but I am wondering if there is really any good reason to wait for it versus getting something already out with all of the latest Blu Ray functionality, like the Panasonic DMP-BD55 or Sony BDP-S550?
> 
> 
> Is there any difference between them other than the DVD upconverting and SACD/DVD-Audio support? I'm using HDMI for video and audio, so the picture and sound should be exactly the same, right? (in contrast to using analog outputs, where there could be a difference in quality)
> 
> 
> I'm getting an Onkyo Pro PR-SC886P pre/pro, so will the Oppo's DVD upconverting provide any advantages over the HQV Reon in the Onkyo?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lvaughn* /forum/post/15346892
> 
> 
> If upconversion is important to you, then some people on the Pioneer BDP-50/51FD forum are claiming that player provide a better picture than the Reon. My "impression" is that the new Oppo will be at least a bit better than that. Therefore, I waiting for the facts on the Oppo as they emerge.
Click to expand...


What would have better DVD upconversion, the DMP-BD55 or the OPPO DV-980H? Would they both be inferior to the Reon?


----------



## mtb996

What BR player would you recommend for my new Samsung 52" 850? I will be running HDMI directly into the TV, but will require digital output (coax or optical) to an older Lexicon Pre/Pro. My Lex (DC2) does not have 5.1 inputs.


Would a Samsung 1500 be OK, or are there advantages to either the Pany 35 or Sony 350.


thanks,

Mike


----------



## Napoleon D

Between the Sony350 and the PannyBD35, which has the better upconversion image?


Also, if you're running regular dvd's over component through either of these blu-ray players, do you just get a 480p image? If so, how impressive is the 480p image it puts out? Is it as good as say the most impressive of the 480p players ou there, such as, the Panasonic XP-30?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtb996* /forum/post/15365201
> 
> 
> What BR player would you recommend for my new Samsung 52" 850? I will be running HDMI directly into the TV, but will require digital output (coax or optical) to an older Lexicon Pre/Pro. My Lex (DC2) does not have 5.1 inputs.
> 
> *Would a Samsung 1500 be OK, or are there advantages to either the Pany 35 or Sony 350.*
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Mike



I would pass on the Samsung. Go with the S350 or the BD35.


----------



## kingtz

I am looking to buy a BD player as well. Excellent PQ is a given, of course, but I don't require Dolby TrueHD or DTS-HD MA decoding, as that responsiblity will be designated to my receiver.


One huge factor for me is load times. I want PS3-like load times or faster, as I cannot stand waiting 2mins for a movie to start.


Unfortunately, it seems that the current generation of BD players have slow load times - even if their prices are dropping. What I want to know is, are there any anticipated BD-players for Q1 2009? ANy previews?


----------



## sgtkmk

Hi all thanks for all the great info, I am trying to choose a blu ray player. Here is my setup so far:

Sony KDS-60A3000 SXRD

Onyko TX-SR705

Logitech Harmony880

JBL ARC Series 5.1 Speaker setup (would like to upgrade to 7.1 soon)


My blue ray choices are:

Sony PS3

Sony BDP-S550

Panasonic DMP-BD35 or 55


??????????????? Thanks.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sgtkmk* /forum/post/15367551
> 
> 
> Hi all thanks for all the great info, I am trying to choose a blu ray player. Here is my setup so far:
> 
> Sony KDS-60A3000 SXRD
> 
> Onyko TX-SR705
> 
> Logitech Harmony880
> 
> JBL ARC Series 5.1 Speaker setup (would like to upgrade to 7.1 soon)
> 
> 
> My blue ray choices are:
> 
> Sony PS3
> 
> Sony BDP-S550
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BD35 or 55
> 
> 
> ??????????????? Thanks.



Get the Panasonic DMP-BD35 unless you are a gamer. Your AVR will decode the HD audio and you should be set.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingtz* /forum/post/15367446
> 
> 
> I am looking to buy a BD player as well. Excellent PQ is a given, of course, but I don't require Dolby TrueHD or DTS-HD MA decoding, as that responsiblity will be designated to my receiver.
> 
> 
> One huge factor for me is load times. I want PS3-like load times or faster, as I cannot stand waiting 2mins for a movie to start.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it seems that the current generation of BD players have slow load times - even if their prices are dropping. What I want to know is, are there any anticipated BD-players for Q1 2009? ANy previews?



The PS3 is still the only player out there that routinely loads all discs in a minute or two.


Dark Knight loads on the PS3 in about 75 seconds, it takes over 2 minutes on S350 and right around 2 mins on the BD35.


----------



## sgtkmk

What about the audio decoding? It would be nice for my Onyko AVR to say "True HD" or "master audio" or whatever when it is playing it. I know it will only say "multichannel" on similar if I go w/ PS3. Will any of these let my AVR do the decoding via HDMI or optical? Thanks.





thanks for all the great info, I am trying to choose a blu ray player. Here is my setup so far:

Sony KDS-60A3000 SXRD

Onyko TX-SR705

Logitech Harmony880

JBL ARC Series 5.1 Speaker setup (would like to upgrade to 7.1 soon)


My blue ray choices are:

Sony PS3

Sony BDP-S550

Panasonic DMP-BD35


----------



## jmpage2

Since you are hooking up via HDMI any player will work. If you insist on having your AVR decode the audio so that you can see the little "DTS-MA" or "Dolby True-HD" lights come on then the Panasonic BD35 or Sony S350 will bitstream to your Onkyo.


You don't want to hook up via optical, since your AVR has HDMI inputs and you cannot pass the advanced audio formats over optical.


For more audio setup questions, information, etc, you can review the FAQ at the beginning of this thread;

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1095740


----------



## sgtkmk

will the sony s550 bitstream? are the sony's better than the panny's? if one is better what is your deal maker on one or the other?


----------



## jmpage2

Yes, the S550 and the S350 both bitstream but why do you want the S550 for $100 more when all it adds are analog outputs you don't need with your HDMI capable Onkyo?


General consensus is that the Panasonic units are slightly better values as they have slightly better upconversion of legacy SD-DVD over HDMI and the BD35 decodes all formats on board which is sometimes advantageous *over bitstreaming* since this often enables things like combining uncompressed audio with secondary audio such as director commentary, etc. I'm not 100% sure that the Panasonics support this feature but most players that do onboard decoding allow you to mix soundtracks as part of the decoding. Oh ya, if you *bitstream* you lose this feature.


Again, stop getting hung up on *bitstreaming*, it's overrated. The audio output from PCM and bitstream should be *identical* regardless of which component decodes them and your AVR should do other processing on the decoded audio whether the decoding was done by it or by the Blu-Ray player.


----------



## Troma

I have an older Sony AV receiver with 5 channel analog ins. What's the least expensive BR player that will decode HD codecs with 5 channel analog outputs? I've seen the Olevia and the Memorex but I'm still not clear if they actually send the HD codecs out the analog outs or only standard DTS/Dolby?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Troma* /forum/post/15368895
> 
> 
> I have an older Sony AV receiver with 5 channel analog ins. What's the least expensive BR player that will decode HD codecs with 5 channel analog outputs? I've seen the Olevia and the Memorex but I'm still not clear if they actually send the HD codecs out the analog outs or only standard DTS/Dolby?



Those players definitely don't decode dts-MA, not sure about TrueHD. Your only choices are the Panasonic BD55 and Sony S550.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15369625
> 
> 
> Those players definitely don't decode dts-MA, not sure about TrueHD. Your only choices are the Panasonic BD55 and Sony S550.



I don't think that's correct, at least not for the Memorex. If you look at the specs from the Woot web page where they had it up for sale it clearly says it decodes DTS-MA and Dolby TrueHD.

http://www.woot.com/Blog/ViewEntry.aspx?Id=6453


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15369877
> 
> 
> I don't think that's correct, at least not for the Memorex. If you look at the specs from the Woot web page where they had it up for sale it clearly says it decodes DTS-MA and Dolby TrueHD.
> 
> http://www.woot.com/Blog/ViewEntry.aspx?Id=6453



I believe it says DTS-HD, not dts-MA. That usually means DTS-HD HRA only. The Blu-ray Player Audio Support Comparison Chart indicates the Memorex player decodes DTS-HD HRA and streams dts-MA. Very few players have on board Master Audio decoding.


----------



## PRO710HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moviegeek* /forum/post/15359230
> 
> 
> All Blu Ray players can output 1080i over component with Blu Ray discs,pressed DVD's are limited to 480p over component.




You know now that I think of it. I thought I would be gaining the power of updconverting the regular DVDs that I rent from 480P to 1080I, afterall I do see they sell other upconverting DVD players for around 60-80 bucks right? So how come this 200+ dollar Bluray player can't do the same. I just hooked it up and it states right in the manual that any regular DVD (480P) will be output at no more than 480P via the component cables.


So did I just spend 200+ for a player to only enjoy 1080I when I play a Bluray disc? Otherwise it's the same video quality of my older Pioneer player...


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO710HD* /forum/post/15370460
> 
> 
> You know now that I think of it. I thought I would be gaining the power of updconverting the regular DVDs that I rent from 480P to 1080I, afterall I do see they sell other upconverting DVD players for around 60-80 bucks right? So how come this 200+ dollar Bluray player can't do the same. I just hooked it up and it states right in the manual that any regular DVD (480P) will be output at no more than 480P via the component cables.
> 
> 
> So did I just spend 200+ for a player to only enjoy 1080I when I play a Bluray disc? Otherwise it's the same video quality of my older Pioneer player...




It's due to the CSS encryption,blame the MPAA.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO710HD* /forum/post/15370460
> 
> 
> You know now that I think of it. I thought I would be gaining the power of updconverting the regular DVDs that I rent from 480P to 1080I, afterall I do see they sell other upconverting DVD players for around 60-80 bucks right? So how come this 200+ dollar Bluray player can't do the same. I just hooked it up and it states right in the manual that any regular DVD (480P) will be output at no more than 480P via the component cables.
> 
> 
> So did I just spend 200+ for a player to only enjoy 1080I when I play a Bluray disc? Otherwise it's the same video quality of my older Pioneer player...



I think you'd be hard pressed to find too many DVD players that upconvert to 1080 over component.


All the ones I've seen only do that over HDMI since it's a copyright thing.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO710HD* /forum/post/15370460
> 
> 
> You know now that I think of it. I thought I would be gaining the power of updconverting the regular DVDs that I rent from 480P to 1080I, afterall I do see they sell other upconverting DVD players for around 60-80 bucks right? So how come this 200+ dollar Bluray player can't do the same. I just hooked it up and it states right in the manual that any regular DVD (480P) will be output at no more than 480P via the component cables.
> 
> 
> So did I just spend 200+ for a player to only enjoy 1080I when I play a Bluray disc? Otherwise it's the same video quality of my older Pioneer player...



Unfortunately, that is the way it works. Many of the BD players do a decent job of de-interlacing DVDs to 480p and if you have a decent TV you will get as good an image as if it were upscaled. Don't get hung up on "upscaling." The real heavy lifting takes place in the conversion from 480i to 480p. In fact, with the best DVD players and the best TVs you will not see any difference between 480p and 1080i or 1080p.


And by the way, none of the upscaling DVD players produced by major vendors will scale DVDs to 1080i over component either.


----------



## kingtz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15368201
> 
> 
> The PS3 is still the only player out there that routinely loads all discs in a minute or two.
> 
> 
> Dark Knight loads on the PS3 in about 75 seconds, it takes over 2 minutes on S350 and right around 2 mins on the BD35.



For various reasons, I don't want the PS3, which is why I need something with similar load speeds and was asking if there are any newer/better generation of players coming out in Q1 2009.


----------



## Dark Rider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingtz* /forum/post/15370700
> 
> 
> For various reasons, I don't want the PS3, which is why I need something with similar load speeds and was asking if there are any newer/better generation of players coming out in Q1 2009.



I'm not aware of any BD players that are as fast as the PS3, and it will probably be a while until SA players can hit that level due to the increased processing power on the PS3. However, I've seen significant improvements in load times via firmware on the BD-P2500. With the current firmware, Dark Knight was well under 2 mins. I didn't have a stopwatch on it, but I'm getting pretty good at judging. I'd say ballpark was about 1:40, give or take 5 secs. I think all of the players will start to show some improvements as the firmware are tweaked to support the newer titles and become more efficient. I think Samsung took so much heat early on with some of their older players that they've started to make it a priority.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingtz* /forum/post/15370700
> 
> 
> For various reasons, I don't want the PS3, which is why I need something with similar load speeds and was asking if there are any newer/better generation of players coming out in Q1 2009.



The Oppo beta testers are reporting "PS3 like load times" with the Oppo 83 which will be coming out around the march/april/may time frame.


Personally I would take it with a grain of salt as the player does not have several features fully implemented and will likely load slower than the PS3 as a result once those features are in place.


It is, however, your best bet if speed is your number one concern.


Oh ya, it's going to go for 600 big ones.


----------



## PRO710HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/15370684
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, that is the way it works. Many of the BD players do a decent job of de-interlacing DVDs to 480p and if you have a decent TV you will get as good an image as if it were upscaled. Don't get hung up on "upscaling." The real heavy lifting takes place in the conversion from 480i to 480p. In fact, with the best DVD players and the best TVs you will not see any difference between 480p and 1080i or 1080p.
> 
> 
> And by the way, none of the upscaling DVD players produced by major vendors will scale DVDs to 1080i over component either.



Well since I'm using an older Rear Projection 64", I think that I would see a difference between the regular DVD resolution and upscaling to 1080I. If all I'm going to get is marginally better picture when I rent or buy a BD disc, I might move the player to my bedroom 42" Panny Plasma that does have HDMI?


I did hear there was a cheaper OPPO player that could be modified to upscale 4780P/I to 1080I over component. Can someone direct to me that area or thread if there is one Please?


----------



## Troma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15369939
> 
> 
> I believe it says DTS-HD, not dts-MA. That usually means DTS-HD HRA only. The Blu-ray Player Audio Support Comparison Chart indicates the Memorex player decodes DTS-HD HRA and streams dts-MA. Very few players have on board Master Audio decoding.



So with these cheaper players I will get DTS-HD through the analog outs?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Troma* /forum/post/15372443
> 
> 
> So with these cheaper players I will get DTS-HD through the analog outs?



DTS-HD High Resolution Audio, which is DTS' equivalent of DD+. It's a lossy format, a midpoint between legacy DTS and lossless dts-HD Master Audio. You don't see many discs with DTS-HD HRA tracks, though.


These players don't decode dts-MA. You'll get the DTS core instead.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO710HD* /forum/post/15372341
> 
> 
> Well since I'm using an older Rear Projection 64", I think that I would see a difference between the regular DVD resolution and upscaling to 1080I. If all I'm going to get is marginally better picture when I rent or buy a BD disc, I might move the player to my bedroom 42" Panny Plasma that does have HDMI?
> 
> 
> I did hear there was a cheaper OPPO player that could be modified to upscale 4780P/I to 1080I over component. Can someone direct to me that area or thread if there is one Please?



I have a 38" 1080i direct view CRT and noticed a big improvement in going to a good DVD player like the Denon DVD-2930CI or the HD-XA2 with component at 480p. In fact, when image was indistinguishable whether I was outputting 480p or 1080i. The funny thing is that I started making copies of a bunch of my DVDs, so that I would be able to upscale to 1080i. In the end I figured out that the 480p output is just as good.


People on these forums tend to overexaggerate the importance of "upscaling" when de-interlacing and 480p related processing is what distinguishes a good from a great player.


----------



## Troma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15372768
> 
> 
> DTS-HD High Resolution Audio, which is DTS' equivalent of DD+. It's a lossy format, a midpoint between legacy DTS and lossless dts-HD Master Audio. You don't see many discs with DTS-HD HRA tracks, though.
> 
> 
> These players don't decode dts-MA. You'll get the DTS core instead.



Ok, I think I am starting to understand. If I want lossless audio through analog outputs I need the Sony or the Panasonic. If I am ok with a slightly upgraded version of DD or DTS then either of the cheap players will suit my needs?


Thanks for the help on this.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Troma* /forum/post/15374232
> 
> 
> Ok, I think I am starting to understand. If I want lossless audio through analog outputs I need the Sony or the Panasonic. If I am ok with a *slightly upgraded* version of DD or DTS then either of the cheap players will suit my needs?



Yes. But, _slightly upgraded_ understates the quality of DD and DTS at their maximum bit rates. In my opinion, they rival lossless.


----------



## blu-ray99

Hi there, was wondering if anyone might know of a blu ray player that can play movies from an external hard drive with blu ray data files. i was thinking it might be possible with a player that has usb connections?..tyvm in advance


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blu-ray99* /forum/post/15376447
> 
> 
> Hi there, was wondering if anyone might know of a blu ray player that can play movies from an external hard drive with blu ray data files. i was thinking it might be possible with a player that has usb connections?..tyvm in advance



That capability does not exist (for what should be extremely obvious reasons). The closest you would get is to convert the file into a playable format that the PS3 could play from removable media.


----------



## blu-ray99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15376541
> 
> 
> That capability does not exist (for what should be extremely obvious reasons). The closest you would get is to convert the file into a playable format that the PS3 could play from removable media.




hi Jm, and merry xmas to you. if i understand what your saying, the only way to acheive that possibility is thru ps3 , than a usb flash drive wouldnt do it also than? im reading were the memorex has the capabilities of play back via usb flash..?


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blu-ray99* /forum/post/15376581
> 
> 
> hi Jm, and merry xmas to you. if i understand what your saying, the only way to acheive that possibility is thru ps3 , than a usb flash drive wouldnt do it also than? im reading were the memorex has the capabilities of play back via usb flash..?



What I'm saying is that no player is going to play back a Blu-Ray data file. The reason for this should be obvious since any company stupid enough to offer the capability of playback of downloaded/pirated (or legitimately backed up) Blu-Ray material would have their Blu-Ray distribution license yanked... quickly.


What I'm saying is that the PS3 can play back other format video files such as WMV. If you converted a Blu-Ray into such a format then it would be trivial to play it on the PS3. You could do this with local storage such as a USB stick or you could do it even better and simply stream the files from network storage over a gigabit ethernet connection.


There are quite a few guys streaming WMV files that were created from original BD discs over at the Windows Home Server forums to their PS3s.


If you are looking for the most flexible, most hackable BD player that can also double as a full blown media hub then you should get the PS3.


I'm not aware of other players with the ability to navigate and play back high definition files that are BD quality. If they do have media file playback capabilities it would usually be limited to lower quality material due to the extra processing overhead of formats like AVCHD, WMV, etc.


Oh ya, Merry Xmas and all that good stuff.


----------



## domino92024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chripuck* /forum/post/15359097
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just read you were going component to an older tv. You'll be outputting 1080i all the time so the above issue is moot for you. (Unless you plan on buying a new TV that supports 1080p soon.)



Well, he *can* use HDMI out of his Blu-ray, convert it to 1080p carrying component, and input 1080p into his monitor using component.

www.curtpalme.com/HDFury2.shtm


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024* /forum/post/15376738
> 
> 
> Well, he *can* use HDMI out of his Blu-ray, convert it to 1080p carrying component, and input 1080p into his monitor using component.
> 
> www.curtpalme.com/HDFury2.shtm



The price is ridiculous IMO. Most can't even tell the difference between 1080i and 1080P.


----------



## dvdchance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blu-ray99* /forum/post/15376581
> 
> 
> hi Jm, and merry xmas to you. if i understand what your saying, the only way to acheive that possibility is thru ps3 , than a usb flash drive wouldnt do it also than? im reading were the memorex has the capabilities of play back via usb flash..?



Additionally, the memorex can play files located on a usb hard drive formatted to EXT2 linix format. Check the middle pages of the memorex 2510 thread for some more info on this, but it seems to work well for those who have used it that way.


----------



## nmb3

In the market for a Blu Ray player, however my AVR is does not have HDMI. I have the Onkyo TX-DS797 ( http://reviews.cnet.com/av-receivers...tag=mncol;rnav ) When it comes to bluray, the only considerations are picture quality, sound quality, and ability to upgrade firmware. Can someone please recommend to me an excellent Blu Ray Player that will be compatible with my AVR and explain to me which cables I will need? Thanks all. Happy Holidays.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nmb3* /forum/post/15378559
> 
> 
> In the market for a Blu Ray player, however my AVR is does not have HDMI. I have the Onkyo TX-DS797 ( http://reviews.cnet.com/av-receivers...tag=mncol;rnav ) When it comes to bluray, the only considerations are picture quality, sound quality, and ability to upgrade firmware. Can someone please recommend to me an excellent Blu Ray Player that will be compatible with my AVR and explain to me which cables I will need? Thanks all. Happy Holidays.



The Panasonic BD-55, Sony S550, and Samsung P2500 will all do what you need. If your TV has HDMI in, connect it to the Blu-Ray player directly for video. Otherwise, you can run the component signal through the AVR. In either case, you'll need to connect the analog surround audio outputs of the Blu-Ray player (8 RCA plugs, or 6 if you only have 5.1 set up) to the "Multi Channel Input" on the back of your AVR. Then set your player to decode all the codecs internally.


Of the 3, picture quality should be about the same, though the Samsung has the advantage in upscaling DVDs. (Previous Samsungs have had other issues that make the brand not the most popular recommendation, though.) All are profile 2.0 and should be able to get firmware updates over the internet. I'm not sure if anyone's done a direct comparison of the analog sound outputs...


----------



## slumslum

Hello everyone,


I just got a SAMSUNG LN52A650 for Christmas and I am going to be looking to get a Blu-Ray Player to go to it. I have heard several things things about the PS3 and that it is still the best player for the money. I do some mild console gaming, but its not a total seller since I tend to play computer games more. I was also looking at the Panasonic DMP-BD55K.


Basically I am looking for something that will be able to Upconvert to 1080p, be able to be set up to a sound system at a later time, and decent load times. I am also looking for a bit of the frills like BD-Live and the online netflix stuff. If anyone can help me make up my mind here or can suggest something that is better I would appreciate it. Thanks for your input.


----------



## PRO710HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15377199
> 
> 
> The price is ridiculous IMO. Most can't even tell the difference between 1080i and 1080P.




That does seem kind of pricey on top of the cost of my BD player (250). Plus I would have to use 1080I on my Pioneer. It won't accept a 1080P input. Don't shoot me for asking but I guess you can't hack the new Panny or Sony BD players to output 1080I on normal discs over component right? I'm not trying to copy movies, I just want to finally be able to use my CRT at the highest resolution when renting DVDs!


----------



## psgcdn

So... What's the bottom line ? Is the new HD sound worth it?


I plan to buy a BR player tomorrow. I don't have an HDMI receiver so need 7.1 analog outputs if I am to enjoy these codecs before I upgrade my receiver in a year or two. But then I'd have to occasionaly swap the analog connections between the BR player and the SACD player. My display is 720p.


Some choices are:


Sony S350 for C$200 (Cheapest; no analog outputs)


Sony S550 for C$300 (Has analog outputs)


Panasonic BD35 for C$300 (No analog outputs, but said to have nice upscaling of DVD)




Worth C$100 for HD sound? HD sound worth trading for better DVD upscaling of the Panasonic?


Thanks!


----------



## jmpage2

The sound quality from optical, etc,is still very good and since you are eventually going to upgrade your receiver I would recommend you skip analog outputs at this stage and spend the extra dollars on BD discs!


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO710HD* /forum/post/15380268
> 
> 
> That does seem kind of pricey on top of the cost of my BD player (250). Plus I would have to use 1080I on my Pioneer. It won't accept a 1080P input. Don't shoot me for asking but I guess you can't hack the new Panny or Sony BD players to output 1080I on normal discs over component right? I'm not trying to copy movies, I just want to finally be able to use my CRT at the highest resolution when renting DVDs!



No, unfortunately dvd over component video is limited to 480P.


----------



## rockstar0215

To start off, I have a Denon AVR-4306 and I am planning to purchase a Denon Blu-ray player. I am stuck between the 2500 and the 3800 partly because from what I've read only the 3800 is compatible with my receiver. I understand that my receiver does NOT decode True HD and all that, but is that something I truly need? Another thing, if I do want all the decoding that comes with the 3800, would I be able to connect my video through HDMI and my audio through analog or would I just have to settle for ONLY the digital signal via HDMI?


I would appreciate if any of the questions were answered. Thank you!


----------



## BaRTiMuS

Hey guys, I am a complete newb when it comes to Blu-ray players. Here is what I need.


- Great DVD Upconversion

- Best Picture quality


- Sound unimportant

- analogue outputs unimportant


From the 20 minutes of reasearch







I am looking at a Pioneer BDP-51D or a PS3. I don't have to have the PS3 because I probably wont be playing games on it. But it seems like its the most forward compatible player out there.


Am I looking at players that are too expensive for my needs?


----------



## PRO710HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15381040
> 
> 
> No, unfortunately dvd over component video is limited to 480P.



But the Blu-Ray discs still get displayed as 1080I when set it to that resolution over component right?


Reason I ask is I just watched my first Blu-Ray disc tonight and the video looke pretty good but it didn't look as good as the demos I saw on a flat screen in Best Buy. I wouldn't think there'd be a huge difference between 1080I and 1080P.


Also, I'm now wondering if I should invest in that HDFury2 converter if I'm sticking with this BD player since it says it will upconvert 480I/P to 1080I..


----------



## psgcdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psgcdn* /forum/post/15380360
> 
> 
> So... What's the bottom line ? Is the new HD sound worth it?
> 
> 
> I plan to buy a BR player tomorrow. I don't have an HDMI receiver so need 7.1 analog outputs if I am to enjoy these codecs before I upgrade my receiver in a year or two. But then I'd have to occasionaly swap the analog connections between the BR player and the SACD player. My display is 720p.
> 
> 
> Some choices are:
> 
> 
> Sony S350 for C$200 (Cheapest; no analog outputs)
> 
> 
> Sony S550 for C$300 (Has analog outputs)
> 
> 
> Panasonic BD35 for C$300 (No analog outputs, but said to have nice upscaling of DVD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth C$100 for HD sound? HD sound worth trading for better DVD upscaling of the Panasonic?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Replying to my post, I think I'll likely go with the Sony S550. It gets good reviews. While the picture quality might be a tad inferior to the Panasonic BD35, for the same price I'll be able to hear the fuss about the HD sound codecs on my legacy receiver. That might prolong the life of my hk avr-325 receiver after all.


----------



## jimmueller

Looking to buy a Blu-ray player, would like to keep it under $500. My receiver is a Yamaha RX-V2600 and my current TV is a Sony KV-32XBR100, but hoping to get into a Panasonic TH50PX80U soon. Looking for a AV component, not a PS3. What should I be considering?


----------



## Richard Berg

I'm struggling to find a player whose strengths play to my needs. Things I'm looking for:

- excellent 1080p24 video quality from both BD and [upscaled] DVD

- works with Harmony remotes

- no major incompatibilities / easily upgraded if necessary (preferably via LAN)

- quiet

- inexpensive (under $300 street; willing to wait a couple weeks for a good deal if necessary)

- HDDVD playback would be a plus, allowing me to get rid of the super noisy XBox attachment, but I only have ~15 discs so not a huge priority


Don't care about:

- USB storage, AVCHD, media streaming, Netflix, etc (I have an HTPC)

- decoding audio to analog or LPCM (as long as it bitstreams - I'm getting an HDMI 1.3 receiver)

- load times (within reason)


You'd think this would be a common wishlist for low-to-mid-range players but from what I'm reading every choice is flawed. IR and noise rule out the PS3. Upscaling rules out the Sony 350, Panny 35, and Samsung 1500. Better-upscaling Samsungs are also ruled out (1200 for compatibility/upgradeability; 2500 for price). Sharp players don't do IR. LG combo BD/HDDVD players have major bugs. Pioneer BDP-51FD appears closest to my needs, but I haven't found any good deals on it.


If top notch upscaling simply isn't going to happen in my budget, I'd settle for native 480i output over HDMI and put the $$ toward a higher end receiver. But even that feature is hard to find.


Any tips?


----------



## psgcdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Richard Berg* /forum/post/15382986
> 
> 
> .Upscaling rules out the Sony 350, Panny 35, and Samsung 1500. Better-upscaling Samsungs are also ruled out (1200 for compatibility/upgradeability; 2500 for price).



I thought the Panny 35 had good upscaling? It's get a best-buy at CNET.


The Samsung 2550 is only C$300 in Canada, has excellent upscaling and analog audio, but the CNET review mentions disk incompatibilities and the like. I didn't like the sound of that.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Richard Berg* /forum/post/15382986
> 
> 
> I'm struggling to find a player whose strengths play to my needs. Things I'm looking for:
> 
> - excellent 1080p24 video quality from both BD and [upscaled] DVD
> 
> - works with Harmony remotes
> 
> - no major incompatibilities / easily upgraded if necessary (preferably via LAN)
> 
> - quiet
> 
> - inexpensive (under $300 street; willing to wait a couple weeks for a good deal if necessary)
> 
> - HDDVD playback would be a plus, allowing me to get rid of the super noisy XBox attachment, but I only have ~15 discs so not a huge priority
> 
> 
> Don't care about:
> 
> - USB storage, AVCHD, media streaming, Netflix, etc (I have an HTPC)
> 
> - decoding audio to analog or LPCM (as long as it bitstreams - I'm getting an HDMI 1.3 receiver)
> 
> - load times (within reason)
> 
> 
> You'd think this would be a common wishlist for low-to-mid-range players but from what I'm reading every choice is flawed. IR and noise rule out the PS3. Upscaling rules out the Sony 350, Panny 35, and Samsung 1500. Better-upscaling Samsungs are also ruled out (1200 for compatibility/upgradeability; 2500 for price). Sharp players don't do IR. LG combo BD/HDDVD players have major bugs. Pioneer BDP-51FD appears closest to my needs, but I haven't found any good deals on it.
> 
> 
> If top notch upscaling simply isn't going to happen in my budget, I'd settle for native 480i output over HDMI and put the $$ toward a higher end receiver. But even that feature is hard to find.
> 
> 
> Any tips?



Well kinda sounds like your trying to get blood out of a stone. If you want the features your looking for they will cost you. Sounds like you might want to take a look at the new BD OPPO player coming out soon but again it's been suggested it will be in the $600 range.


----------



## Richard Berg

I'm seeing BDP-51FD's going for $300ish on eBay, I think sniping one of those will be my best bet.


----------



## goMO

Hey Guys! Happy Holidays!


Looking for a BD player. Here's my setup:


Panny 508UK monitor

Panny XR50 AVR

Decent speakers, 5.1


Regarding video, the monitor is 768p, so does it matter whether I use HDMI or components to the monitor?


Regarding audio, I currently have optical going to the xr50. It doesn't have hdmi or analog inputs, so I'm kinda stuck with optical. Will the optical on the BD sound better than the optical on my current Apex dvd player?


For standard dvds, will it matter if I use component or HDMI?


My monitor has one HDMI blade that I installed, and I use it for the cablebox. I could switch the cablebox to component or get a HDMI splitter, I guess.


Not much budget right now for anything but the player...


thx!!!


----------



## PRO710HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024* /forum/post/15376738
> 
> 
> Well, he *can* use HDMI out of his Blu-ray, convert it to 1080p carrying component, and input 1080p into his monitor using component.
> 
> www.curtpalme.com/HDFury2.shtm



OK. I think I found a solution. Found a site selling the HDFURY2 for 149.99. If that comes with everything I need I think 149.99 + my initial BD player investment (PANNY BD35) seems worthwhile to view 1080I upconverted regular DVDs and 1080I BD discs for a few more years on my Elite RPTV?


Advice or opinions before I pull the trigger? I wonder why the Curtpalme.com site shows the same converter for 249.95?


----------



## generallee

I have a Sony projection TV that does 1080P with 2 HDMI ports and DTV that does 1080i. All my old stuff is analog like the dvd player pioneer surround sound receiver that is 10 years old and a pioneer laser disk that I still like to watch (I am old so I still like to listen to my old scratchy 33's and 45's that I plug into an old sterio)(I wear a hearing aid). I realize that time has passed me by and probably most of the young wippersnappers on the web won't know what I am talking about, but I need help without spending all of my SS check.


I think the sound on my Sony A60KDS2000 sucks so I need to do something.

Should I start with a decent blu ray and if so....which one.

Half of the movies I watch, sound like mumbles (although the evening news is clear)


My tv room is 12 by 14 So I don't need a 500 watt av receiver.


Some help would be appreciated


----------



## sumik

So we got big sales going on here in Canada now and I finally convinced my father to get new home theater. The problem is we'r not sure which BD playyer to get to match his new speakers and receiver.

He's getting :

Denon AVR-4308CI Receiver http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3494.asp 

Tannoy Arena Highline 500 Speakers http://www.tannoy-speakers.com/s.php?product=207 

And he has Panasonic 58 Plasma he bought a year ago.


Now here comes the problem. Sony 350 or 550 ? or Panasonic 35 or 55 ? Or we can get Denon DVD-1800BD for around $400 (in canada that's cheap).


I'm sorry for such a wide range post but we'r clueless. Could someone post pros and cons and what u would suggest ? Money isn't really an issue, it's only around $100-200 difference between all the players.
*

Edit: Nevermind on The Denon, it's 1.1 profile. I'm looking at info on the players atm.*


----------



## jtenn

So I'm looking at a second blu ray player. I have a PS3 that I'm using now but my daughter received Mirror's Edge for Christmas and plays it alot on the theater projector. I'm thinking of getting another player for the theater setup and moving the PS3 to another tv to keep the hours down on the projector lamp. My receiver is a H/K 254 so it can decode the sound formats. What would be a good player for this setup, or should I try and look for a used PS3 on ebay for her to use?


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *generallee* /forum/post/15385370
> 
> 
> I have a Sony projection TV that does 1080P with 2 HDMI ports and DTV that does 1080i. All my old stuff is analog like the dvd player pioneer surround sound receiver that is 10 years old and a pioneer laser disk that I still like to watch (I am old so I still like to listen to my old scratchy 33's and 45's that I plug into an old sterio)(I wear a hearing aid). I realize that time has passed me by and probably most of the young wippersnappers on the web won't know what I am talking about, but I need help without spending all of my SS check.
> 
> 
> I think the sound on my Sony A60KDS2000 sucks so I need to do something.
> 
> Should I start with a decent blu ray and if so....which one.
> 
> Half of the movies I watch, sound like mumbles (although the evening news is clear)
> 
> 
> My tv room is 12 by 14 So I don't need a 500 watt av receiver.
> 
> 
> Some help would be appreciated



Well I may not be as old as you but here is my suggestion. If your concern is sound quality I would start with the speakers. The speakers will make the biggest difference. You might want to start over on those threads and figure out what your price range your looking at.


----------



## psgcdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sumik* /forum/post/15386336
> 
> 
> So we got big sales going on here in Canada now and I finally convinced my father to get new home theater. The problem is we'r not sure which BD playyer to get to match his new speakers and receiver.
> 
> He's getting :
> 
> Denon AVR-4308CI Receiver http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3494.asp
> 
> Tannoy Arena Highline 500 Speakers http://www.tannoy-speakers.com/s.php?product=207
> 
> And he has Panasonic 58 Plasma he bought a year ago.
> 
> 
> Now here comes the problem. Sony 350 or 550 ? or Panasonic 35 or 55 ? Or we can get Denon DVD-1800BD for around $400 (in canada that's cheap).
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for such a wide range post but we'r clueless. Could someone post pros and cons and what u would suggest ? Money isn't really an issue, it's only around $100-200 difference between all the players.
> *
> 
> Edit: Nevermind on The Denon, it's 1.1 profile. I'm looking at info on the players atm.*



The new receiver will handle the HD audio via HDMI, so you don't need the analog outs of the Sony S550 or of the Panny 55.


Sears has the Sony S350 on sale for $200, so I would just grab that. Decent quality at a great price. I got the Sony S550 for $300 at FutureShop today, but I needed the analog outs for my older receiver.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO710HD* /forum/post/15384468
> 
> 
> OK. I think I found a solution. Found a site selling the HDFURY2 for 149.99. If that comes with everything I need I think 149.99 + my initial BD player investment (PANNY BD35) seems worthwhile to view 1080I upconverted regular DVDs and 1080I BD discs for a few more years on my Elite RPTV?
> 
> 
> Advice or opinions before I pull the trigger? I wonder why the Curtpalme.com site shows the same converter for 249.95?



I'm still a little confused why you think you need to do the upscaling in the player rather than than the TV. In many cases the TV will do a better job -- and you don't need to spend extra money or complicate your system with one more component to have to debug when there are problems.


----------



## PRO710HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/15388494
> 
> 
> I'm still a little confused why you think you need to do the upscaling in the player rather than than the TV. In many cases the TV will do a better job -- and you don't need to spend extra money or complicate your system with one more component to have to debug when there are problems.




Miata; I guess I'm all confused. I was using a regular Pioneer DVD player (non HD and non-upscaling). I always wanted to invest in the OPPO which supposedly upscaled to 1080I for my RPTV.


I bought the Panny BD-35 thinking that I'd see a major difference in the way DVDs looked on my Pioneer RPTV because someone told me that they were finally making Bluray players that output via component. Guess that was inaccurate as they are still only sending 480P of data.


But the BD player is still only sending 480P of data from Regular DVDs which is upscaled to 1080I to display on my TV right? How is this player any better than what I had? I want to get near HD quality on my regular DVDs or as good a picture as I can get without getting rid of it and I would also like to an even better picture displayed from actual Bluray discs. Is this impossible with my RPTV? I thought the HDFURY2 sends much more content from the Bluray disc to my RPTV over component cables; ie 1080I of data versus 480P right? I did watch regular DVDs on the BD35. Looks the same. Also bought my first Bluray Disc (Deathrace); again looks OK and it looked to me like a regular 480P DVD?


If I can't get a better video with the Bluray player I should take it back right?


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO710HD* /forum/post/15388653
> 
> 
> Miata; I guess I'm all confused. I was using a regular Pioneer DVD player (non HD and non-upscaling). I always wanted to invest in the OPPO which supposedly upscaled to 1080I for my RPTV.
> 
> 
> I bought the Panny BD-35 thinking that I'd see a major difference in the way DVDs looked on my Pioneer RPTV because someone told me that they were finally making Bluray players that output via component. Guess that was inaccurate as they are still only sending 480P of data.
> 
> 
> But the BD player is still only sending 480P of data from Regular DVDs which is upscaled to 1080I to display on my TV right? How is this player any better than what I had? I want to get near HD quality on my regular DVDs or as good a picture as I can get without getting rid of it and I would also like to an even better picture displayed from actual Bluray discs. Is this impossible with my RPTV? I thought the HDFURY2 sends much more content from the Bluray disc to my RPTV over component cables; ie 1080I of data versus 480P right? I did watch regular DVDs on the BD35. Looks the same. Also bought my first Bluray Disc (Deathrace); again looks OK and it looked to me like a regular 480P DVD?
> 
> 
> If I can't get a better video with the Bluray player I should take it back right?



PRO710HD. If Blu-ray discs do not look good on your display over component then I suspect that you have some serious problems with calibration or something. I don't see how the Fury thing is going to fix that.


----------



## PRO710HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/15388665
> 
> 
> PRO710HD. If Blu-ray discs do not look good on your display over component then I suspect that you have some serious problems with calibration or something. I don't see how the Fury thing is going to fix that.



It's not that it doesn't look good, it's just that it doesn't look anywhere near the Bluray displays at Best Buy etc; those displays almost give the picture a 3-D look.


My BD35 is still only sending 480 of data via component right? I'm still thinking that's my problem. If I set it to HDMI, then it unleashes more data from the BD disc (set to 1080I) and sends via HDMI which I could use the converter to pass to my RPTV. That would be a far superior picture than what I'm getting out of the Component (480P) Panny output right?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO710HD* /forum/post/15388682
> 
> 
> It's not that it doesn't look good, it's just that it doesn't look anywhere near the Bluray displays at Best Buy etc; those displays almost give the picture a 3-D look.



Most of the displays at BB have their 120hz feature turned on. This tends give everything a digital 3D look. Next time you go in the store turn the feature and check out the difference.


----------



## dolmar

Which player is all around better?


Sony BDP-S550 or Samsung BD-P2550. Both are the same price and the specs seem to be on par on both except the Samsung adds Netflix streaming(do not have an account anyways) and Pandora music streaming.


Which player does a better job playing BR movies? Which player does a better job up converting DVD's to 1080p.


If it makes a difference I am connecting it to LN55A950, Denon 4306 using Artison Master piece speakers. I only have a 5.1 set up.


Thanks a lot


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dolmar* /forum/post/15389737
> 
> 
> Which player is all around better?
> 
> 
> Sony BDP-S550 or Samsung BD-P2550. Both are the same price and the specs seem to be on par on both except the Samsung adds Netflix streaming(do not have an account anyways) and Pandora music streaming.
> 
> 
> Which player does a better job playing BR movies? Which player does a better job up converting DVD's to 1080p.
> 
> 
> If it makes a difference I am connecting it to LN55A950, Denon 4306 using Artison Master piece speakers. I only have a 5.1 set up.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot



Sony.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO710HD* /forum/post/15388682
> 
> 
> It's not that it doesn't look good, it's just that it doesn't look anywhere near the Bluray displays at Best Buy etc; those displays almost give the picture a 3-D look.
> 
> 
> My BD35 is still only sending 480 of data via component right? I'm still thinking that's my problem. If I set it to HDMI, then it unleashes more data from the BD disc (set to 1080I) and sends via HDMI which I could use the converter to pass to my RPTV. That would be a far superior picture than what I'm getting out of the Component (480P) Panny output right?



The BD-35 should be sending 1080i for Blu-ray and 480p for DVD. Are you sure you have the BD-35 set to 1080i? Also, try some of the picture settings. It is easy to get a bad image if contrast, sharpness or saturation are too high. Many TVs have a cinema setting that gives you a much better starting point than vivid.


Are you getting a better image from your other sources?


----------



## mylan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/15390370
> 
> 
> The BD-35 should be sending 1080i for Blu-ray and 480p for DVD. Are you sure you have the BD-35 set to 1080i? Also, try some of the picture settings. It is easy to get a bad image if contrast, sharpness or saturation are too high. Many TVs have a cinema setting that gives you a much better starting point than vivid.
> 
> 
> Are you getting a better image from your other sources?



What about if the display is an older Sony rear projection LCD at 720p resolution? I have mine set at 720P now.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mylan* /forum/post/15390422
> 
> 
> What about if the display is an older Sony rear projection LCD at 720p resolution? I have mine set at 720P now.



Many people with 768 or 720 line displays report a better image by sending a 1080i signal. It is usually recommended to try and compare both.


----------



## mylan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/15390471
> 
> 
> Many people with 768 or 720 line displays report a better image by sending a 1080i signal. It is usually recommended to try and compare both.



Thanks, i'll go experiment!


----------



## Glenn Baumann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO710HD* /forum/post/15388682
> 
> 
> It's not that it doesn't look good, it's just that it doesn't look anywhere near the Bluray displays at Best Buy etc; those displays almost give the picture a 3-D look.
> 
> 
> My BD35 is still only sending 480 of data via component right? I'm still thinking that's my problem. If I set it to HDMI, then it unleashes more data from the BD disc (set to 1080I) and sends via HDMI which I could use the converter to pass to my RPTV. That would be a far superior picture than what I'm getting out of the Component (480P) Panny output right?



PRO710HD,



You want to be sending 1080i from the BD player over component to your RPTV for Bluray discs. For standard def dvd's you should set up the player and TV for 480p.



Your Pioneer CRT RPTV should look stellar







with Bluray discs as it will accept 1080i over component with no problem at all.










For Bluray discs, be sure the TV is set up to accept the 1080i signal and that the BD player is outputting 1080i and you should be all set... any issues after that could be calibration or component cabling related!



...Glenn


----------



## bkrodgers

Are analog outputs only really a plus if you have a non-HDMI 7.1 receiver you want to keep? I have a non-HDMI 5.1 receiver that works OK for me, but it will probably get upgraded at some point to a 7.1 with HDMI. That point could be very soon or a little ways away. Given that it's probably not a long term solution, is doing bitstream of the old lossy formats over optical or coax to my 5.1 receiver a good option? Or is it still worth paying extra for a unit with analog outputs to send lossless audio to my 5.1 receiver?


Basically, I'm struggling to decide if I should go with the Panny 35 (whenever it's back in stock) or the Sony 350 and save the money towards an eventual receiver upgrade, or whether I'm really going to regret not having lossless over analog if I'm keeping my receiver for any length of time. It seems like once I do upgrade my receiver, the Sony 550 or Panny 55 don't offer me anything useful. So as long as I can still get the 5.1 lossy tracks I'm used to with DVDs via optical or coax to my 5.1 setup for now, I don't see a need to invest in the mid-range Blu-Ray players. Am I looking at this right?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bkrodgers* /forum/post/15391726
> 
> 
> Are analog outputs only really a plus if you have a non-HDMI 7.1 receiver you want to keep? I have a non-HDMI 5.1 receiver that works OK for me, but it will probably get upgraded at some point to a 7.1 with HDMI. That point could be very soon or a little ways away. Given that it's probably not a long term solution, is doing bitstream of the old lossy formats over optical or coax to my 5.1 receiver a good option? Or is it still worth paying extra for a unit with analog outputs to send lossless audio to my 5.1 receiver?
> 
> 
> Basically, I'm struggling to decide if I should go with the Panny 35 (whenever it's back in stock) or the Sony 350 and save the money towards an eventual receiver upgrade, or whether I'm really going to regret not having lossless over analog if I'm keeping my receiver for any length of time. It seems like once I do upgrade my receiver, the Sony 550 or Panny 55 don't offer me anything useful. So as long as I can still get the 5.1 lossy tracks I'm used to with DVDs via optical or coax to my 5.1 setup for now, I don't see a need to invest in the mid-range Blu-Ray players. Am I looking at this right?



If you plan on upgrading your receiver then just get the BD35 or the S350.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bkrodgers* /forum/post/15391726
> 
> 
> is doing bitstream of the old lossy formats over optical or coax to my 5.1 receiver a good option? Or is it still worth paying extra for a unit with analog outputs to send lossless audio to my 5.1 receiver?
> 
> 
> I'm struggling to decide ... whether I'm really going to regret not having lossless over analog if I'm keeping my receiver for any length of time.



They aren't just the "old lossy formats" on BD. DD and DTS are usually encoded at the maximum bit rates on BD and they sound great, some say they sound just as good as lossless. I have my BD55 hooked up both ways and I don't hear much, if any, difference when switching between them.


----------



## jumpy27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO710HD* /forum/post/15388682
> 
> 
> It's not that it doesn't look good, it's just that it doesn't look anywhere near the Bluray displays at Best Buy etc; those displays almost give the picture a 3-D look.
> 
> 
> My BD35 is still only sending 480 of data via component right? I'm still thinking that's my problem. If I set it to HDMI, then it unleashes more data from the BD disc (set to 1080I) and sends via HDMI which I could use the converter to pass to my RPTV. That would be a far superior picture than what I'm getting out of the Component (480P) Panny output right?



The new flat panel displays have almost perfect convergence and are designed to work with a 720-1080 signals. They will look best at these resolutions and not so good with 480 signals. In my experience a brand name LCD/plasma will always look better than a RP CRT set with HD signals. One of the biggest differences is the fact that the viewing cone is much wider for either flat panel design--with your set you have to be in the viewing cone to get the best image. If you just stand up or watch off to the side abit, then your picture gets darker and loses its "punch" or 3-D effect.


Upconverted SD DVD's will never look as good as their Blu-ray version, unless the conversion to HD was poorly done.


----------



## Jim Cate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *generallee* /forum/post/15385370
> 
> 
> I have a Sony projection TV that does 1080P with 2 HDMI ports and DTV that does 1080i. All my old stuff is analog like the dvd player pioneer surround sound receiver that is 10 years old and a pioneer laser disk that I still like to watch (I am old so I still like to listen to my old scratchy 33's and 45's that I plug into an old sterio)(I wear a hearing aid). I realize that time has passed me by and probably most of the young wippersnappers on the web won't know what I am talking about, but I need help without spending all of my SS check.
> 
> 
> I think the sound on my Sony A60KDS2000 sucks so I need to do something.
> 
> Should I start with a decent blu ray and if so....which one.
> 
> Half of the movies I watch, sound like mumbles (although the evening news is clear)
> 
> 
> My tv room is 12 by 14 So I don't need a 500 watt av receiver.
> 
> Some help would be appreciated



I'm not a young whippersnapper, and I do know what you are talking about. - But if much of what you hear sounds like mumbles, you need to get a new hearing aid before looking for a Blu-ray.


Jim


----------



## JimK41

Have you tried silencing the tv speakers and sending the audio to the Pioneer AVR using two RCA-cables? Might save some money if the sound is heard via hearing aid anyway.


----------



## goMO

I have a Panny 508UK monitor. Its 768p. Will it matter if I send it HDMI or comoponent?


----------



## Mixdoctor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Richard Berg* /forum/post/15383725
> 
> 
> I'm seeing BDP-51FD's going for $300ish on eBay, I think sniping one of those will be my best bet.



I have been seeing this too. I was thinking about getting one since it would be a great player for my Elite 151, but after reading the BDP-51FD thread and seeing so many problems with it, I figure I'll wait for a $250 or so close out price.


----------



## The Doc

I'm in the market for a new Blu-Ray player. My current Blu-Ray player, the LG BH100 is having disc compatibility issues (several discs, in particular Fox discs) do not play and LG seems to have dropped the ball in regards to firmware updates. The last firmware update was way back in June and while LG has provided firmware updates for their current model (the BD300), they've provided nothing in the way of updates for either of their discontinued models (the BH100 and BH200)


Obviously, I'm not overly thrilled with having to look for a new player just so I can play newer releases. I was an early adopter of DVD (late 1997) and never have had to buy a new DVD player just to play newer releases. In most cases, I ended up buying a new DVD player because the earlier model would stop working.


Needless to say, the next player I buy is one that should last me a bit more than a year and a half. Therefore my questions are: Which manufacturers have been better at providing firmware updates? Which ones do you think will continue to provide firmware updates even after a product has been discontinued? And does the BDA have some sort of policy in regards to legacy support (aka firmware updates) for older, discontinued models?


I'm not interested in a PS3, as I'm not a gamer and would prefer a stand-alone player. The player will not be connected to the internet, so BD-Live is of no use to me. However, considering that 2.0 players are the current standard, should I buy a 2.0 player even if I don't use the feature? Or is buying a 1.1 player okay?


I've heard that Panasonic and Sony are pretty good about providing firmware updates. But what about their older models? Are they still providing updates for those models when playback issues arise? And if they are, are they being provided in a timely fashion?


Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goMO* /forum/post/15392647
> 
> 
> I have a Panny 508UK monitor. Its 768p. Will it matter if I send it HDMI or comoponent?



Going the component route will limit DVD to a max resolution of 480P.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Doc* /forum/post/15395327
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that Panasonic and Sony are pretty good about providing firmware updates. But what about their older models? Are they still providing updates for those models when playback issues arise? And if they are, are they being provided in a timely fashion?
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Panasonic, Sony and Pioneer Elite are still support their first Gen players. These 3 are at the top of their game with firmware.


----------



## jtenn

So Sams has the Philips BDP7200 for $200. Would this be a good player to get since our PS3 is being used for gaming more often now since Christmas? The PS3 was hooked to the projector but I moved it to keep the lamp hrs down on the projector. The player would be hooked up to a H/K 254 7.1 system.


----------



## Brian McD

I was thinking that the newer generation BD players might be as good or better than the PS3 and I would also get upconverted DVD playback (I have an old Panasonic DVD player that does not upconvert). However, after reading several pages of this thread, it sounds like the PS3 is as good or better than anything available (at least in the under $500 range). Are there any other things I should be considering (aside from the ability to upconvert regular DVDs)?


Thanks.


PS -- I have a Vizio GV52LF lcd and an HK AVR 635 receiver.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtenn* /forum/post/15396850
> 
> 
> So Sams has the Philips BDP7200 for $200. Would this be a good player to get since our PS3 is being used for gaming more often now since Christmas? The PS3 was hooked to the projector but I moved it to keep the lamp hrs down on the projector. The player would be hooked up to a H/K 254 7.1 system.



Why wouldn't you just spring the extra $50 to get the Panasonic BD35 or Sony S350? Both of which offer faster loading times, full 2.0 profile support, etc. Honestly there are very little reasons NOT to get one of these players. The Panasonic, is, without a doubt the best player for the money on the market right now as it has above average upconversion, supports decoding all advanced audio formats and sending them PCM, etc. It also supports 1080p/24 for all newer displays.


Both of these machines have great track records for playing all discs, etc.


The only reason I can see getting a less expensive machine than one of these two is if it's going to go on a secondary TV that will get relatively little use.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian McD* /forum/post/15396917
> 
> 
> I was thinking that the newer generation BD players might be as good or better than the PS3 and I would also get upconverted DVD playback (I have an old Panasonic DVD player that does not upconvert). However, after reading several pages of this thread, it sounds like the PS3 is as good or better than anything available (at least in the under $500 range). Are there any other things I should be considering (aside from the ability to upconvert regular DVDs)?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> PS -- I have a Vizio GV52LF lcd and an HK AVR 635 receiver.



I highly doubt you are going to see noticeable differences in upconversion from your PS3 to a standalone machine.


----------



## goMO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15396259
> 
> 
> Going the component route will limit DVD to a max resolution of 480P.



Thanks. So sd dvd will be 480p. Will the Blu-ray discs look just as good with component as hdmi on my 508UK?


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goMO* /forum/post/15398054
> 
> 
> Thanks. So sd dvd will be 480p. Will the Blu-ray discs look just as good with component as hdmi on my 508UK?



DVD will be displayed at your display resolution whether you send the signal over component at 480p or 1080i. That is how fixed pixel displays work. On some earlier displays people were getting better image quality over component than HDMI for 480p or 1080i, but In general you will get a slightly better image with HDMI.


----------



## tdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KAB53* /forum/post/15397620
> 
> 
> Sam's club version of Sony 350 is $228.00



I picked up the Sony BX1 at Costco for $227. I believe this is the same unit as the 350. I read in another thread that the Panasonic BD35 will be the same price at Costco after a $50 off in a few days. Has anyone compared both? Is it worth returning the BX1? I'm bistreaming all sound over HDMI, so the lack of internal Master Audio decoding isn't an issue for me.


I've only used it for a short time, but I'm happy with the BX1. My biggest complaint is that if you power off partway through a movie, it starts from the beginning. Does the BD35 do that?


Thanks.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdog* /forum/post/15398673
> 
> 
> I picked up the Sony BX1 at Costco for $227. I believe this is the same unit as the 350. I read in another thread that the Panasonic BD35 will be the same price at Costco after a $50 off in a few days. Has anyone compared both? Is it worth returning the BX1? I'm bistreaming all sound over HDMI, so the lack of internal Master Audio decoding isn't an issue for me.
> 
> 
> I've only used it for a short time, but I'm happy with the BX1. My biggest complaint is that if you power off partway through a movie, it starts from the beginning. Does the BD35 do that?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The BD35 does that also(just tried it). I have both the S350 and the BD35 and in my opinion the BD35 is a better player all the way around. Not night and day but it is. For the same price I would go with the BD35.


----------



## tdog

I read that it is in this month's coupon pack that they send to members. We recently moved, so I haven't received mine. I may drop by the store and ask about it.


----------



## PRO710HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glenn Baumann* /forum/post/15391328
> 
> 
> PRO710HD,
> 
> 
> 
> You want to be sending 1080i from the BD player over component to your RPTV for Bluray discs. For standard def dvd's you should set up the player and TV for 480p.
> 
> 
> 
> Your Pioneer CRT RPTV should look stellar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with Bluray discs as it will accept 1080i over component with no problem at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Bluray discs, be sure the TV is set up to accept the 1080i signal and that the BD player is outputting 1080i and you should be all set... any issues after that could be calibration or component cabling related!
> 
> 
> 
> ...Glenn



Glenn; I can only set the output of the Panny BD-35 once for either DVD being played (Bluray or standard) via component and I believe it is set to 1080I. So if what you say is true the Panny is sending 1080I bluray information and I guess it does look pretty good. Now what I'd really love to know is if the Panny is sending regular 480P via component to my RPTV or if it is upconverting the regular SD DVD as well to 1080I? If it isn't, would I be better off looking into an HDFURY2 purchase to to view 1080I content no matter which DVD (Bluray or standard) I was viewing in the BD-35? That's what I'm trying to figure out. Thanks!


----------



## av_nube

I haven't owned a TV in four years and when I have access to one I don't watch it. I would like to be able to watch movies from time to time. No big screen (hate that when it's not in use); I want one small enough to put away in a large drawer. It should be large enough for viewing by two people (up close is fine). I don't plan ahead for this stuff, including even going to video stores, so I want to be able to download the movie (with a very fast cable internet connection). Any receiver or tuner component can have its own place on a shelf, no problem, as long as it can wirelessly send the signal to the portable screen. Am I in fantasy-land or is there something for me?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av_nube* /forum/post/15400171
> 
> 
> I haven't owned a TV in four years and when I have access to one I don't watch it. I would like to be able to watch movies from time to time. No big screen (hate that when it's not in use); I want one small enough to put away in a large drawer. It should be large enough for viewing by two people (up close is fine). I don't plan ahead for this stuff, including even going to video stores, so I want to be able to download the movie (with a very fast cable internet connection). Any receiver or tuner component can have its own place on a shelf, no problem, as long as it can wirelessly send the signal to the portable screen. Am I in fantasy-land or is there something for me?



This question really has nothing to do with Blu-ray, which is by definition a physical disc format.


You seem to have a computer. Have you tried streaming movies with it? Most computers can support a second, larger monitor if you need one.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av_nube* /forum/post/15400171
> 
> 
> I haven't owned a TV in four years and when I have access to one I don't watch it. I would like to be able to watch movies from time to time. No big screen (hate that when it's not in use); I want one small enough to put away in a large drawer. It should be large enough for viewing by two people (up close is fine). I don't plan ahead for this stuff, including even going to video stores, so I want to be able to download the movie (with a very fast cable internet connection). Any receiver or tuner component can have its own place on a shelf, no problem, as long as it can wirelessly send the signal to the portable screen. Am I in fantasy-land or is there something for me?



You're asking this in the wrong place. This is a discussion thread for people who want to buy a Blu-Ray player. Some Blu-Ray players can download movies, but they don't deliver the picture and audio wirelessly as you seem to require and since they are larger than a box of matches might not work out for you so well.


Additionally your "TV in a shoebox" requirement sort of eliminates the need for high definition sources of any kind.


You should be fine with any of a number of tiny 9" to 11" or so LCD displays and some sort of standalone box for downloading of movie content from a number of sources.


As far as your wireless delivery requirement goes. There are such systems on the market but the quality is, in my experience, sub par.


Good luck.


----------



## generallee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/15386807
> 
> 
> Well I may not be as old as you but here is my suggestion. If your concern is sound quality I would start with the speakers. The speakers will make the biggest difference. You might want to start over on those threads and figure out what your price range your looking at.



Thanks. I have some Bose cubes and woofer amd a infinity central speaker but I am not sure how to hook up the pioneer receiver. Since the DTV has HDMI output to the TV, do I use the RCA jacks to the Pioneer receiver and use prologic on the pioneer and then turn the volume all the way down on the Sony KD60A2000?


----------



## av_nube

I've tried from one site that has a high-def (for a computer) version available for testing. Only the very small low-def version plays smoothly even though I have a very fast internet connection.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/15401107
> 
> 
> You seem to have a computer. Have you tried streaming movies with it? Most computers can support a second, larger monitor if you need one.


----------



## av_nube

>You're asking this in the wrong place.
You should be fine with any of a number of tiny 9" to 11" or so LCD displays and some sort of standalone box for downloading of movie content from a number of sources.


----------



## NewTricks

Hey guys. The more I read, the more confused I get.

I was not aggressively researching a blu ray purchase, but closely watching pricing.

I was leaning in this order, if I were to pull the trigger:

1. Panny 35

2. Sony 350

3. PS3

4. Sammy 1500 (longshot)


However, for Christmas, a family member bought the Sammy 1500 for us for dirt cheap ($100) from someone who bought it in a package with an LCD tv. Much of my reading on here steers me away from the sammy towards the 35 or 350. I seem to read about upgradability being an issue.


1) With current firmware upgrades, should I steer towards one of the others.


2) Should I sell the 1500 and put the proceeds towards a P35, S350 or PS3?


3) Unrelated: I want to hook it up to a Panny AE900U 720P projector. Is there an issue hooking a 1080p blu ray player to a 720p pj? I was going to run a 30' HDMI cable directly from the BD player to the pj.


----------



## macmanmk

I'm new to HD. Just looking for a good player to mate up with my Samsung 850 series LCD. Because of my living space, I can't set up a booming surround sound system, so the BD player will just be connected to my LCD via HDMI. I was leaning toward the Panasonic BD35 based on some of the reviews. Does this sound like a good choice? I have no interest in a PS3 , which I would never use for gaming.


----------



## Brian McD

I didn't realize the PS3 would play regular DVD's..... Does it upconvert to them 1080?


If so, it doesn't sound like there is any reason at all to get a stand-alone BD player if I already have a PS3?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian McD* /forum/post/15402286
> 
> 
> I didn't realize the PS3 would play regular DVD's..... Does it upconvert to them 1080?



Yes, it can do this.


----------



## rboster

Please NO price talk in this thread. The Deals thread is the only appropriate place for price discussion.


----------



## Erich H

Okay, short, sweet, and on topic:










I have a Denon avr-987 with no HDMI audio. It does have the analog inputs though. I'm not sure what benefit the analog input/outputs offer, but will this determine whaich Blu-ray I need to buy? Will I ever be able to get the HD audio from any Blu-ray?


I have this paired with a Mitsubishi 720p projector on a 106" screen.


I'm leaning towards the Panasonic units. But I'm open to suggestions.



Can anyone push me in the direction of which model/brand would be best for me? I don't play video games.


Thanks.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erich H* /forum/post/15403495
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what benefit the analog input/outpus offer, but will this determine whaich Blu-ray I need to buy? Will I ever be able to get the HD audio?



Analog gets you lossless with a player like the BD55 that decodes all formats.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erich H* /forum/post/15403495
> 
> 
> Okay, short, sweet, and on topic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Denon avr-987 with no HDMI audio. It does have the analog inputs though. *I'm not sure what benefit the analog input/outputs offer,* but will this determine whaich Blu-ray I need to buy? Will I ever be able to get the HD audio from any Blu-ray?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Certain model players have the ability to decode HD audio and pass it via analog inputs.


It would be helpful to know your budget.


----------



## Erich H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15403545
> 
> 
> Certain model players have the ability to decode HD audio and pass it via analog inputs.
> 
> 
> It would be helpful to know your budget.




Thanks guys. I guess I will need the unit to have the analog outsputs then.


My budget would be around the $400 mark.


----------



## hdtvdewd

Hi everyone,


I just got the LG BD300 for Christmas and opened it since it was my first blu-ray player and I was overly excited. I also got a new 52" lcd. Best Christmas ever! Anyway, I was thinking about returning it and picking up the panasonic dmp-bd55, the samsung bd-p2500, the sony bdp-s550, or the playstation 3. I have the onkyo tx-sr605 avr and just realized it supports DD+, DD TrueHD, and DTS-HD MA. So I should be good to go right? I'll be using HDMI 1.3 from the player to the receiver. Am I missing out by not having the ability to hear DTS-HD HR?


----------



## cashmonee

Hey guys! I have a situation that could use the experts advice. My HK DVD30 is dying on me and needs replacement, so I am considering either going Blu-Ray or just getting another DVD player such as a Pioneer DV-410. I currently have a Pioneer 4280 (42", 720p), no AVR and no plans to get one anytime soon (too big of an investment). I also sit a good 14 feet away from the TV.


I have had one Blu-Ray experience on my set. A neighbor left his PS3 for a few days, and I rented Casino Royale. While I must say it looked better, it was not blow me away better, but that was only one disc, and I do not know if Casino Royale is a good barometer.


So my question. Is it worth going to a Blu-Ray at this point or instead getting a player like the Pioneer DV-410? Most of my watching will be DVD and whatever BR Redbox has (I won't likely buy many discs since I don't even really buy DVDs anymore). I am also concerned about disc incompatibilities I have heard about. Is it that bad, will it get worse?


If you think BR is the best option could you offer suggestions for players? Budget is a big concern, the cheaper the better. I also want BD Live, and am interested in Netflix streaming. I really want to love BR, but I am not sure it makes sense in my current setup. Thanks!


----------



## herdfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15396272
> 
> 
> Panasonic, *Sony* and Pioneer Elite are still support their first Gen players. These 3 are at the top of their game with firmware.



I still am using my Sony BDP-S1. Sony has been very good about firmware updates for a 2+ year old player. Sometimes I am not a big Sony fan for their tendency for proprietary devices, but when it comes to DVD/BR players and TV's, they are top notch.


At this point, I can't find a reason to replace this player based on Sony support.


----------



## BigguyZ

I've been looking at BR players, and they seem rather $$ to me. I have a basic HTPC built, though it's never been set up. What I'm wondering is what software is required to play a Blueray disc on the computer? The internal drives are $60, so it seems like it might be cheaper to add that to my HTPC than to buy a stand-alone player.


What do you guys think?


Thanks!


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigguyZ* /forum/post/15406314
> 
> 
> I've been looking at BR players, and they seem rather $$ to me. I have a basic HTPC built, though it's never been set up. What I'm wondering is what software is required to play a Blueray disc on the computer? The internal drives are $60, so it seems like it might be cheaper to add that to my HTPC than to buy a stand-alone player.
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



For a PC you would need PowerDVD or WinDVD with a HDCP compliant monitor.


----------



## NewTricks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NewTricks* /forum/post/15401539
> 
> 
> Hey guys. The more I read, the more confused I get.
> 
> I was not aggressively researching a blu ray purchase, but closely watching pricing.
> 
> I was leaning in this order, if I were to pull the trigger:
> 
> 1. Panny 35
> 
> 2. Sony 350
> 
> 3. PS3
> 
> 4. Sammy 1500 (longshot)
> 
> 
> However, for Christmas, a family member bought the Sammy 1500 for us for dirt cheap ($100) from someone who bought it in a package with an LCD tv. Much of my reading on here steers me away from the sammy towards the 35 or 350. I seem to read about upgradability being an issue.
> 
> 
> 1) With current firmware upgrades, should I steer towards one of the others.
> 
> 
> 2) Should I sell the 1500 and put the proceeds towards a P35, S350 or PS3?
> 
> 
> 3) Unrelated: I want to hook it up to a Panny AE900U 720P projector. Is there an issue hooking a 1080p blu ray player to a 720p pj? I was going to run a 30' HDMI cable directly from the BD player to the pj.



Hey still looking for a little help.

I read that Sammy does better upconverting (which is big with me)

I read that it is not good with respect to upgradability...


Do I keep the Sammy that we paid $100 for, or...

Do I sell it for $200 (still in the box) and throw another $50 in for the Panny 35?


Thoughts? What would you do?


----------



## jmpage2

The Panasonic 35 is a much better player all around than the Samsung.


----------



## wharfrat

I'm trying to find a comparison chart or discussion on these three models.

I remember a couple of posts stating that the SD upconverting was excellent due to a chip...I cannot remember the name. Do all three units have this chip?

I plan to get an HDMI AVR in the future so analogue outputs are not an absolute necessity.

I'd appreciate any help.

Thanks


----------



## hdtvdewd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wharfrat* /forum/post/15411782
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find a comparison chart or discussion on these three models.
> 
> I remember a couple of posts stating that the SD upconverting was excellent due to a chip...I cannot remember the name. Do all three units have this chip?
> 
> I plan to get an HDMI AVR in the future so analogue outputs are not an absolute necessity.
> 
> I'd appreciate any help.
> 
> Thanks



here's the sticky on audio comparison of the players. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1050507 


and here's another comparison chart. http://www.blu-ray.com/players/compare.php?p=1


----------



## termin8ted3148

I am trying to decide on a BD player but am not sure if the samsung is the way to go now. I have a samsung hl-s5088 DLP. Any recommendations?


----------



## bmwracer3

riddle me this...


Pio bdp-51fd or a Panny BD35 + Oppo 981?


I need something with excellent sd upscaling...I currently have an A30 and would like to improve upon that. Hope this is enough info to get a decent answer. TIA!


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmwracer3* /forum/post/15412671
> 
> 
> riddle me this...
> 
> 
> Pio bdp-51fd or a Panny BD35 + Oppo 981?
> 
> 
> I need something with excellent sd upscaling...I currently have an A30 and would like to improve upon that. Hope this is enough info to get a decent answer. TIA!



In your case why not wait a few months and get Oppo BD83 which will effectively do everything you want in a single unit?


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *termin8ted3148* /forum/post/15412626
> 
> 
> I am trying to decide on a BD player but am not sure if the samsung is the way to go now. I have a samsung hl-s5088 DLP. Any recommendations?



Have you read even a page or two of this thread? No, I can see you haven't. Here, let me spend your money for you. Go buy the Panasonic BD35, Sony S350 or PS3. If you're not going to provide more specific information about why you are having a hard time making decision expect weak generalized answers.


----------



## termin8ted3148




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15412728
> 
> 
> Have you read even a page or two of this thread? No, I can see you haven't. Here, let me spend your money for you. Go buy the Panasonic BD35, Sony S350 or PS3. If you're not going to provide more specific information about why you are having a hard time making decision expect weak generalized answers.



Thank you for that sarcastic answer. It has been more than helpful. I read through some of the thread and i read some of the Samsung bd thread which i see mixed reviews of the samsung.


I didnt know if BD players were like the upconverting players with different chipsets which some dlp tv's do not like. im new to the BD players which is why my questions are generalized right now.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *termin8ted3148* /forum/post/15412751
> 
> 
> Thank you for that sarcastic answer. It has been more than helpful. I read through some of the thread and i read some of the Samsung bd thread which i see mixed reviews of the samsung.
> 
> 
> I didnt know if BD players were like the upconverting players with different chipsets which some dlp tv's do not like. im new to the BD players which is why my questions are generalized right now.



The reason that the Samsung has gotten mixed reviews is that Samsung has provided very weak support for their players and has not acted quickly to provide new firmware to address playback issues with new discs, etc.


A BD player doesn't do you a lot of good if you have to worry about issues every time you spend twenty clams on a new disc.


The Samsung does offer good upconversion of SD-DVD content, but, so does the Panasonic.


The Panasonic is feature complete, has 1080p/24 support, has profile 2.0 support, decodes all audio formats, is faster loading, has good upconversion, has AVCHD playback capability from DVD and *most importantly* it plays back everything you throw at it, without issues.


Reasons to NOT get the Panasonic;


1. You want fancy menus (get S350)

2. You have a front projector and require the best upconversion possible of SD-DVD content to your 100" or larger screen (get Samsung 2550 or wait for Oppo BD83)

3. You require analog outputs (get the Sony S550, Panny 55, etc)

4. You hate Panasonic.


----------



## termin8ted3148




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15412826
> 
> 
> The reason that the Samsung has gotten mixed reviews is that Samsung has provided very weak support for their players and has not acted quickly to provide new firmware to address playback issues with new discs, etc.
> 
> 
> A BD player doesn't do you a lot of good if you have to worry about issues every time you spend twenty clams on a new disc.
> 
> 
> The Samsung does offer good upconversion of SD-DVD content, but, so does the Panasonic.
> 
> 
> The Panasonic is feature complete, has 1080p/24 support, has profile 2.0 support, decodes all audio formats, is faster loading, has good upconversion, has AVCHD playback capability from DVD and *most importantly* it plays back everything you throw at it, without issues.
> 
> 
> Reasons to NOT get the Panasonic;
> 
> 
> 1. You want fancy menus (get S350)
> 
> 2. You have a front projector and require the best upconversion possible of SD-DVD content to your 100" or larger screen (get Samsung 2550 or wait for Oppo BD83)
> 
> 3. You require analog outputs (get the Sony S550, Panny 55, etc)
> 
> 4. You hate Panasonic.



Those are all not concerns of mine so I think ill look into the Panasonic some more.


Thank you


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *termin8ted3148* /forum/post/15412894
> 
> 
> Those are all not concerns of mine so I think ill look into the Panasonic some more.
> 
> 
> Thank you



You will be very happy with it. I have hooked up two of them and done a calibration with one. The picture quality, even for SD-DVD is outstanding and the player appears to be a rock as far as playback is concerned.


----------



## bmwracer3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15412719
> 
> 
> In your case why not wait a few months and get Oppo BD83 which will effectively do everything you want in a single unit?



That'd be sweet if Oppo would take my Best Buy Reward Zone certificates...


----------



## termin8ted3148




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15412995
> 
> 
> You will be very happy with it. I have hooked up two of them and done a calibration with one. The picture quality, even for SD-DVD is outstanding and the player appears to be a rock as far as playback is concerned.



That is good to hear. Hopefully i will be picking it up soon.


----------



## termin8ted3148




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15412719
> 
> 
> In your case why not wait a few months and get Oppo BD83 which will effectively do everything you want in a single unit?



How much better would the upscaling on the Oppo be compared to the BD35? I do not plan to replace all my DVD's with Blu-Ray so upscaling is somewhat of a concern of mine. I mean if the BD35 is better than my Samsung DVD-HD960 at upscaling then it wont be a problem.


----------



## hdtvdewd

does anyone know if a possible firmware update could allow the capability of choosing an automatic switching of 24 to 60hz and back based on the source material? i believe other players have this option.


also, does LG provide firmware updates fairly often?


----------



## BigguyZ

What's the difference between the BD30 and BD35? CC had the former on sale.


Thanks


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigguyZ* /forum/post/15414331
> 
> 
> What's the difference between the BD30 and BD35? CC had the former on sale.
> 
> 
> Thanks



The BD35 is profile 2.0 and decodes all HD audio,it also loads faster.
http://reviews.cnet.com/video-player...-32730548.html


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvdewd* /forum/post/15413368
> 
> 
> does anyone know if a possible firmware update could allow the capability of choosing an automatic switching of 24 to 60hz and back based on the source material? i believe other players have this option.
> 
> 
> also, does LG provide firmware updates fairly often?



That is called "source direct" feature to play back the disc in its native format. The only players I'm aware of that have this feature are the Pioneers and the upcoming Oppo BD83.


Also, LG has been among the worst for providing updates of any vendor. They've all but abandoned their previous generation players which are only a year old.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigguyZ* /forum/post/15414331
> 
> 
> What's the difference between the BD30 and BD35? CC had the former on sale.



The BD30 bitstreams the advanced audio codecs, but can't decode them. You can only get lossless audio if you have an AVR with HDMI 1.3 and TrueHD & dts-MA decoders.


----------



## BigguyZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15414530
> 
> 
> The BD30 bitstreams the advanced audio codecs, but can't decode them. You can only get lossless audio if you have an AVR with HDMI 1.3 and TrueHD & dts-MA decoders.



My AVR is older, and doesn't have TrueHD or DTS-MA. So I assume that'd mean I'm limited to bitstream either way? I definitely don't have the $$ for a new received ATM, so if it's a wash audio-wise between the 30 and 35, I might go for the cheaper one.


What the heck is Profile 2.0? Things have changed so much with this crap since I was into A/V... too many formats and standards and everything. Anyways, is 2.0 a necessity for watching movies?


Lastly, are the LG and Samsung the only players to have the Netflix streaming? And are the Netflix downloads HD, or SD only?


Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## KAB53




BigguyZ said:


> My AVR is older, and doesn't have TrueHD or DTS-MA. So I assume that'd mean I'm limited to bitstream either way? I definitely don't have the $$ for a new received ATM, so if it's a wash audio-wise between the 30 and 35, I might go for the cheaper one.
> 
> 
> Same here. Just bought a refurb BD30 cheap! Keep in mind that many BD movies have PCM lossless tracks, so you can use your reciever's analong inputs (assuming it's 5/7.1) Also, the DD and MTS compression is far less than SD DVDs, so you will probably experience better sound. I have read many opinions that unless you have a Kick-a** sound sytem (primarily speakers) it's hard to tell any difference. Specs are one thing. The human ear is another.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigguyZ* /forum/post/15414610
> 
> 
> My AVR is older, and doesn't have TrueHD or DTS-MA. So I assume that'd mean I'm limited to bitstream either way? I definitely don't have the $$ for a new received ATM, so if it's a wash audio-wise between the 30 and 35, I might go for the cheaper one.



If your receiver has multichannel analog inputs, then the BD55 would enable you to get lossless audio. The player would decode the tracks and do the digital-analog conversion. With your receiver, you would be limited to legacy DD and DTS with either of the players you are considering. But, DD and DTS are encoded at high bit rates on BD and some say they sound as good as lossless.



> Quote:
> What the heck is Profile 2.0? Things have changed so much with this crap since I was into A/V... too many formats and standards and everything. Anyways, is 2.0 a necessity for watching movies?



2.0 is not needed for movies. BD Live 2.0 material is quite limited and very slow.


----------



## Erich H

I think I may have made a *BIG* mistake yesterday when I posted my question. And now I could use some more help.


Incorrect part of Original post:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erich H* /forum/post/15403495
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Denon avr-987 with no HDMI audio. Will I ever be able to get the HD audio from any Blu-ray?




A member here sent me a message saying that my Denon will handle audio over the HDMI (thanks again). For whatever reason, I thought it could only do video. Heck, I even have my Toshiba HD's audio going in with a fiber optical cable.










My understanding is that the Denon AVR-987 has the 1.3 HDMI (if that means anything).


So if that's the case, does it matter if I get a Blu-Ray player with analog outs? Or can I just get the cheaper Panasonic 35 versus the 55?



I only use 5.1 right now but I have speakers for 7.1 if needed. Will my denon ever have the benefit of HD audio over HDMI?


My main question: Will I notice any difference between the Panny 35 using HDMI or the Panny 55 using analog on my receiver?


Link to receiver if needed:

http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3237.asp 




Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigguyZ* /forum/post/15414610
> 
> 
> What the heck is Profile 2.0? Things have changed so much with this crap since I was into A/V... too many formats and standards and everything. Anyways, is 2.0 a necessity for watching movies?



Profile 2.0 = BD Live = internet connectivity. It is marketing-driven tripe. Luckily you can turn if off. So far.


-Bill


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erich H* /forum/post/15414975
> 
> 
> My understanding is that the Denon AVR-987 has the 1.3 HDMI (if that means anything).



It has HDMI 1.1 and supports multichannel PCM.



> Quote:
> So if that's the case, does it matter if I get a Blu-Ray player with analog outs? Or can I just get the cheaper Panasonic 35 versus the 55?



You need a player that decodes. You don't need analog outputs. So, the BD35 will be fine.



> Quote:
> I only use 5.1 right now but I have speakers for 7.1 if needed. Will my denon ever have the benefit of HD audio over HDMI?



HD is about the quality of the channels, not the extra two channels. There isn't much 7.1 content being produced. As for 7.1, your AVR may or may not process the extra two channels. You need to read the manual carefully or ask Denon support about that. Or, check the owner's thread in the Amps & Receivers forum.



> Quote:
> My main question: Will I notice any difference between the Panny 35 using HDMI or the Panny 55 using analog on my receiver?



Nope. If anything, the BD35 would likely be better because you can use your receiver's bass management, EQ, and DACs, which are probably better than the processing in the BD55. But, I suspect you wouldn't hear any difference either way. HDMI is certainly much easier to set up than analog.


----------



## BigguyZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15414923
> 
> 
> If your receiver has multichannel analog inputs, then the BD55 would enable you to get lossless audio. The player would decode the tracks and do the digital-analog conversion. With your receiver, you would be limited to legacy DD and DTS with either of the players you are considering. But, DD and DTS are encoded at high bit rates on BD and some say they sound as good as lossless.
> 
> 
> 2.0 is not needed for movies. BD Live 2.0 material is quite limited and very slow.



If I wanted to keep my analog inputs dedicated to my current Samsung player for the DVD-A and SACD, could I still get legacy DD or DTS through coax or optical outs? I want the best audio quality, but I'm not going to cry if I just have the legacy audio formats.


Thanks again!


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigguyZ* /forum/post/15415250
> 
> 
> If I wanted to keep my analog inputs dedicated to my current Samsung player for the DVD-A and SACD, could I still get legacy DD or DTS through coax or optical outs? I want the best audio quality, but I'm not going to cry if I just have the legacy audio formats.



Yes. Or get a switch. I have one from Philips. PH-61148. $25. It's a simple mechanical switch with six channels (3 component video, a stereo audio pair, and composite video) which I use to share the multichannel inputs on my receiver between a BD55 and a Denon SACD/DVD-A player. But, you also can't go wrong with legacy audio formats on BD. They sound great.


----------



## Erich H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15415116
> 
> 
> If anything, the BD35 would likely be better because you can use your receiver's bass management, EQ, and DACs, which are probably better than the processing in the BD55. But, I suspect you wouldn't hear any difference either way. HDMI is certainly much easier to set up than analog.




BIslander; I just wanted to thank you for your information and help. I appreciate the advice and I'll get the BD35.


Hopefully getting it all working properly will be easy.










If there's anything that most new guys might mess up, ya might want to give me the heads up whenever you get a chance!










Thanks again.



*P.S. - If I can't find the BD35, will the BD55 still allow the bass management, EQ, and DACs if I hook it up the same way as the 35?*


----------



## Scoob_13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdog* /forum/post/15398987
> 
> 
> I read that it is in this month's coupon pack that they send to members. We recently moved, so I haven't received mine. I may drop by the store and ask about it.



Item # 359646 - "Panasonic Blu-ray Disc Player" $50 off coupon.


Can't find it on their site nor can I order it by Item #.


Valid Jan 5 - Jan 25


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erich H* /forum/post/15415341
> 
> *P.S. - If I can't find the BD35, will the BD55 still allow the bass management, EQ, and DACs if I hook it up the same way as the 35?*



Yes


----------



## BigguyZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15415289
> 
> 
> Yes. Or get a switch. I have one from Philips. PH-61148. $25. It's a simple mechanical switch with six channels (3 component video, a stereo audio pair, and composite video) which I use to share the multichannel inputs on my receiver between a BD55 and a Denon SACD/DVD-A player. But, you also can't go wrong with legacy audio formats on BD. They sound great.



Great! I think the best/ cleanest solution with my current setup would be to just get the BD30 and upgrade my BD player and reciever at a later date. I just want to make sure I can at least get the legacy formats through BD and keep my dual format multi ch music player as well.


----------



## mogbert2

I'm looking for a player for my birthday. I've read through a few of the 100+ pages of this thread, and was interested in the BD35.

However, there are some features that I would really like in a Blu-Ray player, almost deal breaker important. I'm willing to wait until a Blu-Ray player comes out with these capabilities.

1. Wireless. This should really be a no brainer. Wireless adapters cost about $20 retail. No reason they can't be put in these machines. The bandwidth of 54g with anything better then a very eweak signal is more then the bandwidth of most internet conections.

2. Internal memory. One of the requirements of Profile 2.0 is 1GB of internal memory. So far most of the 2.0 players I've looked up DO NOT have this. They all see to require you to plug in a SD card or (shudder) a USB Thumbdrive. This isn't much of a deal breaker (as long as it takes SD cards), but I will count the price of an SD card towards the price of the unit.

3. Netflix Streaming. Not very common right now. The one I saw that does this I'm afraid fails on item 1 (can't even use a wireless bridge) and requires a USB Thumbdrive (fails item 2). However, Netflix streaming is worht major bonus points, as my wife has... difficulties turning on the XBox to watch Netflix. Something easier would be nice.


Do they currently have, or is there one on the horizon, a player that has these three features?


Also, I see lots of people having trouble with audio or pictures working with their TV's... but to tell the truth I'm only doing 2.1 audio, and the TV should be able to decode the audio signal enough over the HDMI to pass out a stereo signal to my old reciever, right??? Worse comes to worse, they do still have fiber audio plugs, right?


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mogbert2* /forum/post/15416698
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a player for my birthday. I've read through a few of the 100+ pages of this thread, and was interested in the BD35.
> 
> However, there are some features that I would really like in a Blu-Ray player, almost deal breaker important. I'm willing to wait until a Blu-Ray player comes out with these capabilities.
> 
> 1. Wireless. This should really be a no brainer. Wireless adapters cost about $20 retail. No reason they can't be put in these machines. The bandwidth of 54g with anything better then a very eweak signal is more then the bandwidth of most internet conections.
> 
> 2. Internal memory. One of the requirements of Profile 2.0 is 1GB of internal memory. So far most of the 2.0 players I've looked up DO NOT have this. They all see to require you to plug in a SD card or (shudder) a USB Thumbdrive. This isn't much of a deal breaker (as long as it takes SD cards), but I will count the price of an SD card towards the price of the unit.
> 
> 3. Netflix Streaming. Not very common right now. The one I saw that does this I'm afraid fails on item 1 (can't even use a wireless bridge) and requires a USB Thumbdrive (fails item 2). However, Netflix streaming is worht major bonus points, as my wife has... difficulties turning on the XBox to watch Netflix. Something easier would be nice.
> 
> 
> Do they currently have, or is there one on the horizon, a player that has these three features?
> 
> 
> Also, I see lots of people having trouble with audio or pictures working with their TV's... but to tell the truth I'm only doing 2.1 audio, and the TV should be able to decode the audio signal enough over the HDMI to pass out a stereo signal to my old reciever, right??? Worse comes to worse, they do still have fiber audio plugs, right?



There are no players on the horizon that have all of the features you are requesting above.


Integrated wireless is a nice thing, but I can see why most players do not have it as currently they are really trying to drive down the price of these things.


As far as Netflix, etc, I am only aware of LG and Samsung announcing these features for a BD player.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mogbert2* /forum/post/15416698
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a player for my birthday. I've read through a few of the 100+ pages of this thread, and was interested in the BD35.
> 
> However, there are some features that I would really like in a Blu-Ray player, almost deal breaker important. I'm willing to wait until a Blu-Ray player comes out with these capabilities.
> 
> 1. Wireless. This should really be a no brainer. Wireless adapters cost about $20 retail. No reason they can't be put in these machines. The bandwidth of 54g with anything better then a very eweak signal is more then the bandwidth of most internet conections.
> 
> 2. Internal memory. One of the requirements of Profile 2.0 is 1GB of internal memory. So far most of the 2.0 players I've looked up DO NOT have this. They all see to require you to plug in a SD card or (shudder) a USB Thumbdrive. This isn't much of a deal breaker (as long as it takes SD cards), but I will count the price of an SD card towards the price of the unit.
> 
> 3. Netflix Streaming. Not very common right now. The one I saw that does this I'm afraid fails on item 1 (can't even use a wireless bridge) and requires a USB Thumbdrive (fails item 2). However, Netflix streaming is worht major bonus points, as my wife has... difficulties turning on the XBox to watch Netflix. Something easier would be nice.
> 
> 
> Do they currently have, or is there one on the horizon, a player that has these three features?
> 
> 
> Also, I see lots of people having trouble with audio or pictures working with their TV's... but to tell the truth I'm only doing 2.1 audio, and the TV should be able to decode the audio signal enough over the HDMI to pass out a stereo signal to my old reciever, right??? Worse comes to worse, they do still have fiber audio plugs, right?



The PS3 is the closest to fulfilling these requirements of anything available right now.


----------



## jmpage2

That's true, since the PS3 has integrated wireless, profile 2.0 support with integrated memory (40GB or larger hard drive).


I failed to mention it because of the download thing, but now that I think about it, PS3 does now have movie downloads and of course it's great at streaming video on your local home network.


----------



## RyanA3

Hello mates. I haven't been on in a while.


I hit the stores, and they don't know anything. So here is my question.

I'm in the market for a blu-ray player. $200 to $350.

The Sonys at the superstores are in that price range, plus I have some gift-cards!

*My issue: Sony BDP-S550 has 7.1 analog channel outputs that Sony BDP-S350 doesn't. This feature is good for having HD sounds with an old receiver doesn't have DTS-HD MA and Dolby True HD decoder on board.


How does this issue relate to my receiver? I want to run 7.1 via HDMI not analog. I have the Pioneer elite VXS-82TSX . It's from 2006. I did update some firmware last year.*


Pertinent info:? I have a Harmony, so remote isn't an issue. I'm running good hdmi cables, but I don't think my receiver is 1.3. My plasma is 1080i. I also need to play dvd-minus movies...


TIA


----------



## mogbert2

Thank you for your reply. The problem is that the PS3 doesn't (and according to Sony, won't) have the NetFlix thing. Also, I hear it's kind of a pain to use for BluRay (and this was from the people who LIKE the PS3). As long as it takes an SD card, I guess the memory thing could be less of an issue.


However, I can't run my cat5 cable over to where the player would be, so the whole Live thing would be mostly missed, in which case it wouldn't need memory that much... and so on.


I had researched the LG player (which had issues with any wireless bridge) so I'll look into the Samsung now. If it plays nice with wireless bridges and takes an SD card... and isn't really expensive, then maybe I can still work with it...


----------



## wharfrat

Thank you.


----------



## sleepsoncouch

I'm in the same boat as Mogbert2 except I was set on the Panny 35 until speaking to my professional installer (18 years) buddy who said I should check out the LG with Netflix (BD 300). I have a good medium system with Denon AVR-2807 and a Panasonic PX80U (720/50"). I want the video to look great but... the convenience of the Netflix may just be a killer app. Any thoughts from the group? Hardwiring the LG is not a problem so no Wifi is not a big deal. Thanks


----------



## Bolimex27

What is the real difference between a Sony Blu-ray, or Pioneer Elite Blu-ray player and a Sony PlayStation 3 that its also a Blu-ray player. People tell me that I'm better off going with a Sony PlaStation. I'm not a gamer, so I really won't use the game part of it. I do however watch a lot of movies and I'm an audiophile person. So I can see myself buying a high end surround sound.

Can someone help


----------



## jayselle

I have both the PS3 and Panasonic BD35 Blu-ray player. I only use the BD35 for blu-rays now because my new receiver (Denon 2809) supports all the HD audio formats.


The PS3 will decode the HD audio and send over as multi-channel PCM to the receiver whereas the BD35 can send the audio as bitstream. I prefer bitstream for my 7.1 setup. In ideal situations there isn't a difference, however in the real world, I've found I prefer the receiver doing the decoding.


If you don't plan on gaming or any of the other random things the PS3 can do like browse the internet then I would get a stand alone player. Much more wife friendly, takes up less space, quieter, cheaper, and will work with existing universal remotes.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mogbert2* /forum/post/15417154
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply. The problem is that the PS3 doesn't (and according to Sony, won't) have the NetFlix thing. Also, I hear it's kind of a pain to use for BluRay (and this was from the people who LIKE the PS3).



It's the best overall BD playback available (STILL) hands down. What is supposed to be "a pain" about it?


I suspect if Netflix streaming really takes off, it will be made available via PS3. Just a hunch.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15418008
> 
> 
> It's the best overall BD playback available (STILL) hands down. What is supposed to be "a pain" about it?
> 
> 
> I suspect if Netflix streaming really takes off, it will be made available via PS3. Just a hunch.



For me the only real pain with the PS3 was lack of IR. I think a lot of people just want a simple player to play BD and don't want to learn how a game machine works with he funny symbol keys and all. With the Panny BD35 there really is no need to purchase a PS3. For less money you can get a machine that is easier to use, quieter, uses less power, is IR remote friendly out of the box. Sure the BD35 may not be as fast as the PS3, but I for one was happy to replace my PS3 with a BD35.


On the other hand, if you are interested in any of the other media or game features of the PS3 than it is still quite a bargain for what you get.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/15418333
> 
> 
> For me the only real pain with the PS3 was lack of IR.



I guess "pain" is relative. It's not very painful for me to reach for the PS3 remote.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/15418333
> 
> 
> For less money you can get a machine that is easier to use, quieter, uses less power, is IR remote friendly out of the box. Sure the BD35 may not be as fast as the PS3, but I for one was happy to replace my PS3 with a BD35.



It's not less money if you bought a BD35+PS3.










Plus now you have a slower machine. To each his own.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15418777
> 
> 
> I guess "pain" is relative. It's not very painful for me to reach for the PS3 remote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not less money if you bought a BD35+PS3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus now you have a slower machine. To each his own.



The pain is if you want to integrate the PS3 into your IR universal remote. I'm not sure why you are taking about buying both. I am just saying that the BD35 is less expensive than than the PS3. One of the main reasons that many initially purchased the PS3 was because it was the cheapest BD player around. Now, it is none of the most expensive.


Again, the PS3 is great if you want more than a Blu-ray player. But if you just want a Blu-ray player there are now better alternatives since the BD35 and SOny 350 came out.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/15418868
> 
> 
> The pain is if you want to integrate the PS3 into your IR universal remote. I'm not sure why you are taking about buying both. I am just saying that the BD35 is less expensive than than the PS3. One of the main reasons that many initially purchased the PS3 was because it was the cheapest BD player around. Now, it is none of the most expensive.
> 
> 
> Again, the PS3 is great if you want more than a Blu-ray player. But if you just want a Blu-ray player there are now better alternatives since the BD35 and SOny 350 came out.



Well, you bought a 399 ps3 + 300 dollar bd35.


You should have got a


----------



## VanHammersly

I'm in the market for my first Blu-Ray player (and it doesn't help that I've got 2 Blu-ray movies for Christmas that I can't watch!). Right now, I'm split between the Panasonic BD35 and Sony 350.


I currently have a Sony Bravia 42" HDTV, and a Sony receiver, so as you can tell, I tend to sway toward Sony. However, after reading this thread and hearing the opinions on both players, most people are going towards the Panasonic.


Load times aren't a problem for me, just the basics: picture and sound. What I would like to especially hear from are people that had/have Sony's and went to the Panasonic player.


----------



## Paul^G1138

I'm trying to put together a system for my Father-in-Law. He's not an audio/video nut but I'd like to get him something decent. We're spending about $1000 on a 42" LCD and another few hundred on a stand that pleases the Mother-in-Law. Leaves me little room to do a blu-ray and 5.1. I was wondering if there were any Blu-ray 2.1 Home Theater Systems. Mother -in-Law doesn't want wires and the room isn't that big so I figure a 2.1 or 3.1 will be fine.


Any suggestions. Trying to stay under $600.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15419000
> 
> 
> Well, you bought a 399 ps3 + 300 dollar bd35.
> 
> 
> You should have got a


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/15419985
> 
> 
> If you want to use your BD player as a media hub or want to play games then the PS3 is your better choice.
> 
> So when your talking $399(PS3)+$50(IRBT converter)=$450 VS a BD35 for for the sake of this post $229 from Costco come 01-05(not to mention some have gotten it for $199 from Fry's electronics). That's a good chunk of $$ for a player that will load a few seconds faster.



There are more PS3's out there playing BD discs than any other single player and by a mile. That means that when discs are authored/tested the likelihood of the PS3 not playing them is very minimal as the authors will be more likely to test the PS3 over all others. That means (in addition to the fact that PS3 is a reliable platform to begin with) the PS3 will reliably play discs better and more consistently than any other current player.


Speed/reliability are really the only differentiating factors if you are talking BD playback. Therefore, PS3 is still the *best BD player*. (Not media player, game console, swiss army knife, etc.) There are many here who have paid much more for standalone players than 399 (or even 450 if you include IRBT) only to be frustrated by overall performance still not meeting the standard set by the PS3.


Now, if you want a cheaper player by all means there are other good options (and the options are better now than ever before). However, I don't agree at all with the "get the PS3 only if you need games, media player, etc." position. You should get the PS3 *if you want the very best in BD playback currently available*.


----------



## GungH0

Not sure if Im in the right forum to ask this question or not(but I have no doubts yall will correct me if Im wrong...







), but I have a question about the Netflix ready Blu-Ray players(the LG BD300 and the Samsung BD-P2500).


When using the Netflix service to stream movies, can you stream a BR quality movie, or are you limited to regular DVD quality? I know you have the option of streaming HD vs SD, but do these devices allow BR as well?


Im asking b/c if you CAN stream BR quality, that seems to me to be a big advantage for these 2 players, particularly over my XBOX 360 which cannot do this with Netflix. However, if they CANNOT Im inclined to go with the majority of folks who have recommended the Panasonic BD35 as it seems to give me everything I need(would choose the PS3, but having to drop another $50 for an IR converter just seems a pain, plus it's another $50, heh).


Thanks!!


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15421621
> 
> 
> There are more PS3's out there playing BD discs than any other single player and by a mile. That means that when discs are authored/tested the likelihood of the PS3 not playing them is very minimal as the authors will be more likely to test the PS3 over all others. That means (in addition to the fact that PS3 is a reliable platform to begin with) the PS3 will reliably play discs better and more consistently than any other current player.
> 
> 
> Speed/reliability are really the only differentiating factors if you are talking BD playback. Therefore, PS3 is still the *best BD player*. (Not media player, game console, swiss army knife, etc.) There are many here who have paid much more for standalone players than 399 (or even 450 if you include IRBT) only to be frustrated by overall performance still not meeting the standard set by the PS3.
> 
> 
> Now, if you want a cheaper player by all means there are other good options (and the options are better now than ever before). However, I don't agree at all with the "get the PS3 only if you need games, media player, etc." position. You should get the PS3 *if you want the very best in BD playback currently available*.



Well what I meant is how can you question the reliability of the BD35 if it has only been released recently(very). It's your opinion to call the BD35 "cheaper"but I don't think it's worthy of being called cheaper just because it doesn't play games,a media hub or loads as fast as the PS3. It would be like me saying the PS3 is cheaper because it does not bitstream.

I'm sorry I beg to differ I was able to look at all three at one time and the BD35 was the best in every aspect.

I understand people have paid more money for SA players in the past but thats not the case now. You can get a very good player for much less than the PS3(if all you want is a good BD player only).

I disagree with your statement "You should get the PS3 *if you want the very best in BD playback currently available" I was able to find this out personally but again it's just my opinion and take it for what it's worth.


I will stand by my opinion that if all you are looking for is a very good BD player(in PQ & QA) that works well(not cheap) I would recommend the BD35 and the S350.If you want to play games or use it as a media hub then the PS3 most likely will be a better option.*


----------



## slider33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15421621
> 
> 
> You should get the PS3 *if you want the very best in BD playback currently available*.



Sure, if you want a machine that can't bitstream HD audio or one that doesn't have analog multichannel output.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/15423076
> 
> 
> Well what I meant is how can you question the reliability of the BD35 if it has only been released recently(very).



It took me one search for "freeze" through the BD35/55 thread to come up with these (and this wasn't even all of them):

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post15388918 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post15363895 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post15176599 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post15037934 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post15037952 






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/15423076
> 
> 
> I will stand by my opinion that if all you are looking for is a very good BD player(in PQ & QA) that works well(not cheap) I would recommend the BD35 and the S350.If you want to play games or use it as a media hub then the PS3 most likely will be a better option.



You are of course entitled to your opinion.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slider33* /forum/post/15424054
> 
> 
> Sure, if you want a machine that can't bitstream HD audio or one that doesn't have analog multichannel output.



In other words, if you have at least HDMI 1.1 audio capability, get the PS3. If not, then I agree that the need for analog outputs is a legitimate reason to go with a standalone.


Bitstream vs. multichannel PCM is a dead horse and I'll not go there.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15424307
> 
> 
> In other words, if you have at least HDMI 1.1 audio capability, get the PS3. If not, then I agree that the need for analog outputs is a legitimate reason to go with a standalone.
> 
> 
> Bitstream vs. multichannel PCM is a dead horse and I'll not go there.



What I find interesting is early on in this thread the PS3 was the most recommended player, but not anymore.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15419000
> 
> 
> Well, you bought a 399 ps3 + 300 dollar bd35.
> 
> 
> You should have got a


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15424274
> 
> 
> It took me one search for "freeze" through the BD35/55 thread to come up with these (and this wasn't even all of them):
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post15388918
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post15363895
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post15176599
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post15037934
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post15037952
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are of course entitled to your opinion.



Well lucky for me I haven't had any of those problems and is working flawlessly.For $300 less the the PS3( I bought the BD35 for $150) I will gladly take my chances and just upgrade my FW when Panasonic puts them out. but to each their own.

That's why we all give our own opinions,so we can help someone else out my their choice.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15424481
> 
> 
> What I find interesting is early on in this thread the PS3 was the most recommended player, but not anymore.



Yes I have a feeling it's gonna get worse for Sony on that front when the new OPPO BD player comes out here soon.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15424481
> 
> 
> What I find interesting is early on in this thread the PS3 was the most recommended player, but not anymore.



Well, the PS3 hasn't changed much in in a year -- whereas stand-alone players have made dramatic improvements and price reductions. You just can't stand still in this kind of market and the PS3 has.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/15424991
> 
> 
> Well, the PS3 hasn't changed much in in a year -- whereas stand-alone players have made dramatic improvements and price reductions. You just can't stand still in this kind of market and the PS3 has.



The one major deficiency IMO with the PS3 is the lack of 480i over HDMI. 480p is close though and my VP (Denon DVP-602ci) is able to do progressive cadence detection for 1080p24 conversion and so it still works well.


I too have high hopes for the Oppo BDP-83. We'll see. It's not cheap either though.


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/15424955
> 
> 
> Yes I have a feeling it's gonna get worse for Sony on that front when the new OPPO BD player comes out here soon.



I doubt the BDP-83 will have an impact on PS3 sales,the BDP-83 is geared towards videophiles.

The Panasonic BD35 and Sony 350 is definately having an impact.


----------



## rmonio

In a separate thread in the rear projection unit forum, I am trying to research whether I can connect any of the newer upconverting DVD and/or BluRay players to work with my older Mits 55857. I currently have a DVD player connected to one of the standard component inputs and a HD Satellite Receiver connected to the DTV input. From what I've been told, I must have a DVI or HDMI input in order to connect a BluRay or upconverting DVD player. As this TV was manufactured prior to DVI or HDMI becoming a standard Is there a solution for my older Mits out there?


The team in the rear projection unit forum say that I can do this with BluRay as there are players that do this over component outputs. Which players would this be?


Thanks for your help and support!


-Bob


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moviegeek* /forum/post/15426559
> 
> 
> I doubt the BDP-83 will have an impact on PS3 sales,the BDP-83 is geared towards videophiles.
> 
> The Panasonic BD35 and Sony 350 is definately having an impact.



I agree that the BDP-83 will not have a big impact on sales. However, based on what I've been reading it will be as good or better than the PS3 in every way as a BD/DVD/CD/SACD/DVD Audio player for just slightly more than the PS3. I expect that traffic on the PS3 as a BD player thread here at AVS will soon peter out.


----------



## Nutman

I have a friend who also has a older 73" Mit 73411 with no hdmi or dvi just the component hookup for 1080i. I wonder if the Panasonic DMP-BD55 will work?


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/15426870
> 
> 
> I agree that the BDP-83 will not have a big impact on sales. However, based on what I've been reading it will be as good or better than the PS3 in every way as a BD/DVD/CD/SACD/DVD Audio player for just slightly more than the PS3. I expect that traffic on the PS3 as a BD player thread here at AVS will soon peter out.



Yes thats one of the reasons I think it will affect the PS3 sales not to mention that it sounds like the up-converting on the BDP-83 is going to be substantially better than the PS3. Heck I thought the BD35 did a better job than the PS3.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge

...


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nutman* /forum/post/15426931
> 
> 
> I have a friend who also has a older 73" Mit 73411 with no hdmi or dvi just the component hookup for 1080i. I wonder if the Panasonic DMP-BD55 will work?



Component should work great. You'll be able to get Blu-ray at 1080i and DVDs at 480p. Both should look great with that TV assuming decent calibration.


----------



## digmor crusher

Just bought the Sony 550 and I'll tell you why.


Playstation is a great all around unit but I don't play games, I access the internet on my computer not my dvd player, and am wary of the fan noise and remote issues.


Can't get Netflix here and wouldn't want it anyways so the Samsung is out.


My reciever can't decode the latest codecs so the 35 and 350 are out.


The 550 is on sale for $100.00 less than the 55 here so I figured the 55 may be a tad better in some ways but not $100.00 better, thus I got the 550 for under 300.


I think it ws the right choice, anyone agree?


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digmor crusher* /forum/post/15428568
> 
> 
> Just bought the Sony 550 and I'll tell you why.
> 
> 
> Playstation is a great all around unit but I don't play games, I access the internet on my computer not my dvd player, and am wary of the fan noise and remote issues.
> 
> 
> Can't get Netflix here and wouldn't want it anyways so the Samsung is out.
> 
> 
> My reciever can't decode the latest codecs so the 35 and 350 are out.
> 
> 
> The 550 is on sale for $100.00 less than the 55 here so I figured the 55 may be a tad better in some ways but not $100.00 better, thus I got the 550 for under 300.
> 
> 
> I think it ws the right choice, anyone agree?



sounds like you got a good deal.


And for the record the Panny BD35 does decode the latest codecs. You just need a receiver with HDMI that can play multichannel PCM.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digmor crusher* /forum/post/15428568
> 
> 
> Just bought the Sony 550 and I'll tell you why.
> 
> 
> Playstation is a great all around unit but I don't play games, I access the internet on my computer not my dvd player, and am wary of the fan noise and remote issues.
> 
> 
> Can't get Netflix here and wouldn't want it anyways so the Samsung is out.
> 
> 
> My reciever can't decode the latest codecs so the 35 and 350 are out.
> 
> 
> The 550 is on sale for $100.00 less than the 55 here so I figured the 55 may be a tad better in some ways but not $100.00 better, thus I got the 550 for under 300.
> 
> 
> I think it ws the right choice, anyone agree?



Can the 55/550 wirelessly connect to your router and perform firmware upgrades?


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digmor crusher* /forum/post/15428568
> 
> 
> Just bought the Sony 550 and I'll tell you why.
> 
> 
> Playstation is a great all around unit but I don't play games, I access the internet on my computer not my dvd player, and am wary of the fan noise and remote issues.
> 
> 
> Can't get Netflix here and wouldn't want it anyways so the Samsung is out.
> 
> 
> My reciever can't decode the latest codecs so the 35 and 350 are out.
> 
> 
> The 550 is on sale for $100.00 less than the 55 here so I figured the 55 may be a tad better in some ways but not $100.00 better, thus I got the 550 for under 300.
> 
> 
> I think it ws the right choice, anyone agree?



I totally agree and you got a great deal. The Panny's are better but not for $100. Oh you can just plug in a ethernet cable and and upgrade the FW without fan noise and remote issues


----------



## cpcat

So some would rather run an Ethernet cable from their router to the unit every so often vs. reaching for a second remote. My HT is about 100 ft from my router but I agree it's doable. I guess it all depends on what you consider "convenience".


----------



## termin8ted3148




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digmor crusher* /forum/post/15428568
> 
> 
> Just bought the Sony 550 and I'll tell you why.
> 
> 
> Playstation is a great all around unit but I don't play games, I access the internet on my computer not my dvd player, and am wary of the fan noise and remote issues.
> 
> 
> Can't get Netflix here and wouldn't want it anyways so the Samsung is out.
> 
> 
> My reciever can't decode the latest codecs so the 35 and 350 are out.
> 
> 
> The 550 is on sale for $100.00 less than the 55 here so I figured the 55 may be a tad better in some ways but not $100.00 better, thus I got the 550 for under 300.
> 
> 
> I think it ws the right choice, anyone agree?



What is this im reading about the codecs? Does this mean my receiver will not work correctly with a Blu ray player? It doesnt have hdmi but it has optical and coaxial.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *termin8ted3148* /forum/post/15431405
> 
> 
> What is this im reading about the codecs? Does this mean my receiver will not work correctly with a Blu ray player? It doesnt have hdmi but it has optical and coaxial.



You will need a player that decodes *and* has analog outputs. The Panny 55/ Sony 550 would be good options. You connect the analog outputs of the player to the 5.1/7.1 analog inputs on your avr.


Alternatively, you could upgrade your avr to one with at least HDMI 1.1 audio capability and then your options include the PS3 and Panny 35.


----------



## termin8ted3148




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15431448
> 
> 
> You will need a player that decodes *and* has analog outputs. The Panny 55/ Sony 550 would be good options. You connect the analog outputs of the player to the 5.1/7.1 analog inputs on your avr.
> 
> 
> Alternatively, you could upgrade your avr to one with at least HDMI 1.1 audio capability and then your options include the PS3 and Panny 35.



So if i connected to my avr optical or coaxial 5.1 wouldnt even work?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *termin8ted3148* /forum/post/15431491
> 
> 
> So if i connected to my avr optical or coaxial 5.1 wouldnt even work?



No, they will work just fine. They just won't give you lossless audio. The player will output DD and DTS instead of TrueHD and dts-MA. DD and DTS are encoded at high bit rates on BD and sound great, some say they sound just as good as lossless.


If you want lossless on a receiver that doesn't have HDMI, the player has to decode the tracks itself and send the audio over multichannel analog connections to the receiver. The BD55 has the needed decoders and analog outputs. The BD35 has the decoders, but lacks multichannel analog connections. That's the main difference between the two players. The PS3 is like the BD35, with decoders for all formats but no analog outputs.


----------



## rmonio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/15427693
> 
> 
> Component should work great. You'll be able to get Blu-ray at 1080i and DVDs at 480p. Both should look great with that TV assuming decent calibration.



So I should be able to use a BluRay with the unit - running it through the component outputs at 1080i and keep the DVD player on 480p? Wouldn't the BluRay play the DVD's through the 1080i (just not upconvert)? Or would I have to have two players to do this?


Also - which BluRays play 1080i over component?


I've already been told I can get a switcher for the component outputs - given there is only one for the DTV connection. I thought I could put the Satellite and the BluRay components through a switcher and that would cover it (with both still feeding into the AVR).


Thoughts?


Thanks for your help!


-Bob


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmonio* /forum/post/15431828
> 
> 
> So I should be able to use a BluRay with the unit - running it through the component outputs at 1080i and keep the DVD player on 480p?



Yes.



> Quote:
> Wouldn't the BluRay play the DVD's through the 1080i (just not upconvert)?



That's what upconvert means: scaling 480 to 720 or 1080. Note than DVD players are no longer allowed to upconvert copyprotected discs (which is about all of them) over component either. It's a matter of Digital Rights Management.



> Quote:
> Also - which BluRays play 1080i over component?



For Blu-ray discs I think they all do.


-Bill


----------



## rmonio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/15431940
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what upconvert means: scaling 480 to 720 or 1080. Note than DVD players are no longer allowed to upconvert copyprotected discs (which is about all of them) over component either. It's a matter of Digital Rights Management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Blu-ray discs I think they all do.
> 
> 
> -Bill





Thanks, Bill.


So net/net, I will need to have both the BluRay and the DVD player connected (to play the older DVDs) and the BluRay to play the newer BluRay discs. Is this right?


It would be nice to be able to use just one player for both and not need to have two separate units plugged in.







I wouldn't care about the upconvert if that was the case.


-Bob


----------



## termin8ted3148




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15431822
> 
> 
> No, they will work just fine. They just won't give you lossless audio. The player will output DD and DTS instead of TrueHD and dts-MA. DD and DTS are encoded at high bit rates on BD and sound great, some say they sound just as good as lossless.
> 
> 
> If you want lossless on a receiver that doesn't have HDMI, the player has to decode the tracks itself and send the audio over multichannel analog connections to the receiver. The BD55 has the needed decoders and analog outputs. The BD35 has the decoders, but lacks multichannel analog connections. That's the main difference between the two players. The PS3 is like the BD35, with decoders for all formats but no analog outputs.



This is still confusing me. If im not worried about true hd and dts-ma right now because i know ill be upgrading my receiver in the near future would it matter if i didnt have the analog? i was going to go hdmi to my tv with the optical or coax to my receiver and deal with it until i get a new receiver. 5.1 dts and dd are fine for me until then


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmonio* /forum/post/15432068
> 
> 
> Thanks, Bill.
> 
> 
> So net/net, I will need to have both the BluRay and the DVD player connected (to play the older DVDs) and the BluRay to play the newer BluRay discs. Is this right?
> 
> 
> It would be nice to be able to use just one player for both and not need to have two separate units plugged in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't care about the upconvert if that was the case.
> 
> 
> -Bob



The one player works fine. They were designed specificaly for that purpose. I have been very happy with the results of various BD and HD DVD players feeding my 38" CRT with 1080i and 480p. All BD players support those resolutions.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *termin8ted3148* /forum/post/15432084
> 
> 
> This is still confusing me. If im not worried about true hd and dts-ma right now because i know ill be upgrading my receiver in the near future would it matter if i didnt have the analog? i was going to go hdmi to my tv with the optical or coax to my receiver and deal with it until i get a new receiver. 5.1 dts and dd are fine for me until then



If eventually upgrading to HDMI audio capability is part of your plan, and you want a BD player NOW (and are fine with legacy audio until you upgrade the avr) then IMO your choices are Panny BD35, Sony s350, and PS3. YES, you can use optical out for legacy DD, DTS from any of these until you upgrade the avr.


FYI for the Sony s350, you'll need a HDMI 1.3a capable avr, for the BD35/PS3, you'll need at least HDMI 1.1.


----------



## termin8ted3148




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15432134
> 
> 
> If eventually upgrading to HDMI audio capability is part of your plan, and you want a BD player NOW (and are fine with legacy audio until you upgrade the avr) then IMO your choices are Panny BD35, Sony s350, and PS3. YES, you can use optical out for legacy DD, DTS from any of these until you upgrade the avr.
> 
> 
> FYI for the Sony s350, you'll need a HDMI 1.3a capable avr, for the BD35/PS3, you'll need at least HDMI 1.1.



Most likely ill be going with the BD35 or maybe i might just wait to see what the Oppo is all about. I have heard nothing but good things about Oppo. Im in no rush and merely researching right now.

I would never buy another thing Sony if i had the choice. I have not been happy with any Sony product i ever had.


----------



## rmonio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/15432115
> 
> 
> The one player works fine. They were designed specificaly for that purpose. I have been very happy with the results of various BD and HD DVD players feeding my 38" CRT with 1080i and 480p. All BD players support those resolutions.



Ok. Good.. that will allow me to use the one player and it will do the switching for me through the single component output into the MITS.


(thereby disconnecting the current 480p connection that the current DVD player plays through..)


Thanks!


-Bob


----------



## vivaladisney

Okay, basically I have a Samsung HTP-5064 HDTV and i am looking to get a blu-ray player. I am thinking about getting the Sony BD-PS350. What do you guys think? Would this be a good choice?


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vivaladisney* /forum/post/15434417
> 
> 
> Okay, basically I have a Samsung HTP-5064 HDTV and i am looking to get a blu-ray player. I am thinking about getting the Sony BD-PS350. What do you guys think? Would this be a good choice?



Do you have a surround sound system or plan on getting one soon? Both the Sony S350 and the Panasonic BD35 are very, very good BD players.


----------



## bilbo3660




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15434511
> 
> 
> Do you have a surround sound system or plan on getting one soon? Both the Sony S350 and the Panasonic BD35 are very, very good BD players.



Would a response to your surround sound question change the two models you recommend?


----------



## vivaladisney

I have a cheap HTIB that I purchased around the same time as my TV (I was really just anxious to get any kind of surround sound at the time, so I snagged it since it was on sale). The neat thing is, I'm occasionally surprised at the performance of the speakers, as it's actually not a bad little surround system. It has coaxial in at the back, so I should be able to use those speakers with the BDP, right?


----------



## dundeeslugger

I've been looking at the Sony BDP-S350 and the Pany BD35K

but was thinking right now for only $100 more I could get the PS3.


What do the two standalone players get me that the PS3 doesn't?

I'm not a huge gamer so other then the gaming, does the PS3 get me anything the two standalones do?


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dundeeslugger* /forum/post/15435843
> 
> 
> I've been looking at the Sony BDP-S350 and the Pany BD35K
> 
> but was thinking right now for only $100 more I could get the PS3.
> 
> 
> What do the two standalone players get me that the PS3 doesn't?
> 
> I'm not a huge gamer so other then the gaming, does the PS3 get me anything the two standalones do?



The 2 advantages of the PS3 that I can think of are built-in WIFI for updates and faster loading and navigation of movies. The down-side of the PS3 is lack of IR remote support (expensive workarounds available), more power consumption and noise, and a quirky interface if you are not familiar with gaming.


----------



## blowabs

Mod edit: Price discussion is only allowed in the deals sticky. Thanks


----------



## sveltosss

Hi!


I'm trying to make up my mind in purchasing a blu-ray player with analogue audio outputs that will be able to play my blu-ray backups (muxed with tsmuxer).


Can anyone point me to the right direction?


Regards.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dundeeslugger* /forum/post/15435843
> 
> 
> I've been looking at the Sony BDP-S350 and the Pany BD35K
> 
> but was thinking right now for only $100 more I could get the PS3.
> 
> 
> What do the two standalone players get me that the PS3 doesn't?
> 
> I'm not a huge gamer so other then the gaming, does the PS3 get me anything the two standalones do?



Sounds like for you, a gamer you can't beat going with the PS3 it's a good BD player to.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blowabs* /forum/post/15436980
> 
> 
> Sony BDP-S350's are at Amazon-- open box sale for $178 to your door (lil blemishes- and cant sell as 'like-new')...i jus copped one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...should go great with my Onkyo TSX 606 and Sammy 40" 1080p in the bedroom! Whew-- I can stay off the internet now and get a life! (shipping on Jan. 4th tho- i can wait)



That's a great find you will like that player! Hard to beat that price, enjoy


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sveltosss* /forum/post/15437664
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> 
> I'm trying to make up my mind in purchasing a blu-ray player with analogue audio outputs that will be able to play my blu-ray backups (muxed with tsmuxer).
> 
> 
> Can anyone point me to the right direction?
> 
> 
> Regards.



The Panny BD55 or the Sony S550 fit the bill.


----------



## blowabs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/15438124
> 
> 
> Sounds like for you, a gamer you can't beat going with the PS3 it's a good BD player to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great find you will like that player! Hard to beat that price, enjoy



Thanks SupermanRob....can't wait!!!!


----------



## dundeeslugger

What's the difference between the Sony BDP-BX1 and the B350?


By the way my reciever does not have HDMI. It has component and optical connections.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dundeeslugger* /forum/post/15438468
> 
> 
> What's the difference between the Sony BDP-BX1 and the B350?
> 
> 
> By the way my reciever does not have HDMI. It has component and optical connections.



None, they are the same unit.


----------



## dundeeslugger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15438519
> 
> 
> None, they are the same unit.



How can they be the same unit?

Will this player work with my receiver?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dundeeslugger* /forum/post/15438672
> 
> 
> How can they be the same unit?
> 
> Will this player work with my receiver?



The S350 was rebadged for certain retailers such as Costco. Yes, it will work with your receiver.


----------



## dundeeslugger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15438752
> 
> 
> The S350 was rebadged for certain retailers such as Costco. Yes, it will work with your receiver.



So, is $210 a good price for the BX1?


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dundeeslugger* /forum/post/15438869
> 
> 
> So, is $210 a good price for the BX1?



Yes. They are a little more at Sam's Club.


----------



## blowabs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15438752
> 
> 
> The S350 was rebadged for certain retailers such as Costco. Yes, it will work with your receiver.



From what i have learned here is that you will not get all the fine audio with a receiver that doesnt have HDMI. you would need the S355.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blowabs* /forum/post/15440266
> 
> 
> From what i have learned here is that you will not get all the fine audio with a receiver that doesnt have HDMI. you would need the S355.



I believe you mean the BD55 or the S550 and that's assuming he has analog inputs.


----------



## blowabs

yes..thx...S550.


----------



## tlaz1

Hi,


I am a complete tech neophyte but want to buy a blu ray player for my husband for his birthday this month. He has an Integra DTR 5.5 receiver and we have a Toshiba DLP tv. I have been considering Sony and Panasonic players, but want to make sure they will work with his receiver (which I don't think is HDMI (whatever that means!!)). I don't want to spend more than $500. Any suggestions?


Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlaz1* /forum/post/15440568
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am a complete tech neophyte but want to buy a blu ray player for my husband for his birthday this month. He has an Integra DTR 5.5 receiver and we have a Toshiba DLP tv. I have been considering Sony and Panasonic players, but want to make sure they will work with his receiver (which I don't think is HDMI (whatever that means!!)). I don't want to spend more than $500. Any suggestions?



The Panasonic and Sony players will all work with your receiver.


Is your husband the type who fine tunes his equipment or does he simply plug it in and go? I ask because the Panasonic BD55 and Sony S550 have multichannel analog outputs that provide HD audio for non-HDMI receivers. But, the analog set-up needs to be done by someone who gets into that sort of stuff and the improvement in audio quality is slight, at best.


So, the BD35 (if you can find one now) or the S350 will produce great pictures and sound at bargain prices. But, if lossless TrueHD and dts-MA are important to your husband, then go for the BD55 or S550. Your husband is a lucky man.


----------



## tlaz1

Thanks so much for your quick reply BIslander! My husband is a sound effects editor, so sound is definitely important to him and he loves setting up and tweaking equipment. I think I'll go for the Panasonic BD55 if I can find one. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlaz1* /forum/post/15440920
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for your quick reply BIslander! My husband is a sound effects editor, so sound is definitely important to him and he loves setting up and tweaking equipment. I think I'll go for the Panasonic BD55 if I can find one. Thanks for the advice.



That will be a very good choice


----------



## BigguyZ

OK, I haev one more question. The BD30 is online-only, so I'm thinking I'd rather just go into CC and get the BD35. I have an old Pioneer 1014 receiver. No HDMI, but it's a capable receiver (at at least was at the time).


Correct me if I'm wrong, but as I understand it, the receiver can use analog ins to do the high res sound decoded from the BD35 (which I'd rather not do, as I have an old SAVD/ DVD-A player I want to keep dedicated to that). Or, I can do legacy formats over coax or optical in. Can I do the full-rez decoded formats over digital via PCM? OR do the old digital connections not have enough bandwidth?


If the latter is the case, it sounds like the only way I can get the new formats digitally is to get a new receiver....


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigguyZ* /forum/post/15441180
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but as I understand it, the receiver can use analog ins to do the high res sound decoded from the BD35 (which I'd rather not do, as I have an old SAVD/ DVD-A player I want to keep dedicated to that).



The BD35 only has stereo analog outs. You need a BD55 to get multichannel analog.



> Quote:
> Or, I can do legacy formats over coax or optical in. Can I do the full-rez decoded formats over digital via PCM? OR do the old digital connections not have enough bandwidth?



Optical and coax are limited to stereo PCM and legacy DD and DTS. No HD codecs or multichannel PCM.



> Quote:
> If the latter is the case, it sounds like the only way I can get the new formats digitally is to get a new receiver....



Yes.


I use a simple $25 mechanical switch to share by receiver's analog inputs between a DVD-A/SACD player and a BD55. Philips PH-61148. Lots of cables, but it works fine as a multichannel audio switch.


----------



## BigguyZ

Man, are the new formats that much better? Getting a BD player is looking rather expensive, ATM.


If I'm spending that much, how's the LG? I like the fact that it can stream Netflix movies...


Thanks!


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigguyZ* /forum/post/15441447
> 
> 
> Man, are the new formats that much better?



Not in my opinion. I have my BD55 hooked up both ways and I really can't tell any difference between lossless over analog and DD/DTS over coax. Both are better than DD and DTS on DVD because those formats are encoded at higher bit rates on BD. So, you get the benefit of the new codecs even if you don't do lossless decoding in your player.


----------



## BigguyZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15441493
> 
> 
> Not in my opinion. I have my BD55 hooked up both ways and I really can't tell any difference between lossless over analog and DD/DTS over coax. Both are better than DD and DTS on DVD because those formats are encoded at higher bit rates on BD. So, you get the benefit of the new codecs even if you don't do lossless decoding in your player.



Cool. I think I'm sold on the BD30 or BD35 then. I just don't want to sink $4-600 on a new receiver, or have to spend another $100-150 on a better BD player. I'd rather have the $$ to start up my BD collection...


Thanks! You've been a great help!


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15441493
> 
> 
> Not in my opinion. I have my BD55 hooked up both ways and I really can't tell any difference between lossless over analog and DD/DTS over coax. Both are better than DD and DTS on DVD because those formats are encoded at higher bit rates on BD. So, you get the benefit of the new codecs even if you don't do lossless decoding in your player.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigguyZ* /forum/post/15441555
> 
> 
> Cool. I think I'm sold on the BD30 or BD35 then. I just don't want to sink $4-600 on a new receiver, or have to spend another $100-150 on a better BD player. I'd rather have the $$ to start up my BD collection...
> 
> 
> Thanks! You've been a great help!



Well in my opinion it depends what your using to listening with(speakers). If you want better AQ I think your better off upgrading your speakers(depending what you have now) then buying a new AVR.


----------



## BigguyZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/15441871
> 
> 
> Well in my opinion it depends what your using to listening with(speakers). If you want better AQ I think your better off upgrading your speakers(depending what you have now) then buying a new AVR.



I have the Audax DIY speakers designed by Joe D'Appolitto (and built by me, obviously). Currently, I only have a 4 speaker setup, but running the ghost center hasn't caused any issues. The imaging is PERFECT with the L/R as-is. I have the parts for the center, but no space (it's a BIG one). So, the next updrage will most likely be a sub.


I want good AQ- but I do't really have much of a reason to upgrade my receiver except for any additional resolution of the newer formats (but by the sound of it, no pun intended, it's not that much a jump compared to legacy w/ the higher bitrates). Am I off base here?


----------



## Nasty N8

Yes there is a huge difference in sound quality and effects in the new codecs. you can get the new DD TrueHD and DTS MA with a player that can decode it and 5.1-7.1out to your reciever.


Nate


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigguyZ* /forum/post/15442014
> 
> 
> Am I off base here?



Do you have a friend with a lossless setup? Or, a decent AV shop in your area where you can listen yourself on equipment comparable to yours? This is an area where it pays to listen for yourself.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nasty N8* /forum/post/15442298
> 
> 
> Yes there is a huge difference in sound quality and effects in the new codecs. you can get the new DD TrueHD and DTS MA with a player that can decode it and 5.1-7.1out to your reciever.



Huge? Really? Compared to what? DD and DTS on DVD? I'd say yes. DD and DTS at the higher bit rates on BD? I'd say no.


----------



## Nasty N8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigguyZ* /forum/post/15441180
> 
> 
> OK, I haev one more question. The BD30 is online-only, so I'm thinking I'd rather just go into CC and get the BD35. I have an old Pioneer 1014 receiver. No HDMI, but it's a capable receiver (at at least was at the time).
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but as I understand it, the receiver can use analog ins to do the high res sound decoded from the BD35 (which I'd rather not do, as I have an old SAVD/ DVD-A player I want to keep dedicated to that). Or, I can do legacy formats over coax or optical in. Can I do the full-rez decoded formats over digital via PCM? OR do the old digital connections not have enough bandwidth?
> 
> 
> If the latter is the case, it sounds like the only way I can get the new formats digitally is to get a new receiver....



Hmnnn sounds to me if you like the SACD and DVD-Audio then you will notice the difference as the new codecs are just like SACD for your surround movies. Better quality and more precise effects. No brainer if you ask me. There is a huge difference between the old ones and new some discs better than others just like anything but better none the less.


Nate


----------



## Nasty N8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15442332
> 
> 
> Huge? Really? Compared to what? DD and DTS on DVD? I'd say yes. DD and DTS at the higher bit rates on BD? I'd say no.



Sure there is the TrueHD and DTS MA are still even higher bit rate than the DD and DTS tracks and have better surround processing. I can hear the difference on my system big time. Like I said some discs are better than others but there is a difference.


Nate


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nasty N8* /forum/post/15442384
> 
> 
> Hmnnn sounds to me if you like the SACD and DVD-Audio then you will notice the difference as the new codecs are just like SACD for your surround movies. Better quality and more precise effects. No brainer if you ask me. There is a huge difference between the old ones and new some discs better than others just like anything but better none the less.



Well now, Nate, I strongly prefer SACD and DVD-Audio to DD and DTS on DVD. But, that doesn't equate to lossless codecs being better on BD. Here's why: DD is limited to a bit rate of 448 kbps on DVD and is often encoded at even lower rates. DD is 640 kbps on BD. DTS is usually encoded at 754 or 768 kbps on DVD while the core track on BD is almost always 1.5 mbps. So, the comparisons are different. I expected lossless on BD to sound better than the lossy versions. But, I have not found that to be the case.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nasty N8* /forum/post/15442428
> 
> 
> Sure there is the TrueHD and DTS MA are still even higher bit rate than the DD and DTS tracks and have better surround processing. I can hear the difference on my system big time. Like I said some discs are better than others but there is a difference.



Human hearing is far from perfect and improved sampling and reduced compression don't matter after a certain point. Both Dolby and DTS claim their lossy compression techniques produce outputs that are transparent to the original when encoded at the maximum legacy bit rates. I was surprised to discover how good the legacy codecs can sound.


Obviously, your experience is different and I would encourage everyone to test this themselves, if they can, prior to making a purchase. But, it's a mistake to look at data rates and conclude that one format must sound better as a result. That's simply not the case.


----------



## yungwunn911

Hi all,


I just got a new 46" Sony Z HDTV. Time to pull the trigger on a blu-ray set now. Now, I'm thinking about what my options are as far as sound and picture.


HDMI, I hear, is a most for blu-ray to get the best possible picture. OK.


But, I have an older panasonic DVD home theatre system that I love, and would like to also put to use and not have to replace. If I use the HDMI, I will be utilizing the speaker on the TV, instead of the Surround Sound.


Is there any ideas on getting around this problem. The older unit doesn't have HDMI.


thanks in advance.


-Mike


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yungwunn911* /forum/post/15443888
> 
> 
> I have an older panasonic DVD home theatre system that I love, and would like to also put to use and not have to replace. If I use the HDMI, I will be utilizing the speaker on the TV, instead of the Surround Sound.
> 
> 
> Is there any ideas on getting around this problem. The older unit doesn't have HDMI.



Use an optical or coax audio feed from the player to the home theater system.


----------



## txrose

Does your HT have a digital input, either coax or optical? I have a Toshiba HTIB 5.1 which works well AFA I am concerned. I use the optical connection from my Toshiba HD DVD A2 and am very satisified.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nasty N8* /forum/post/15442298
> 
> 
> Yes there is a huge difference in sound quality and effects in the new codecs. you can get the new DD TrueHD and DTS MA with a player that can decode it and 5.1-7.1out to your reciever.



The higher-bitrate legacy tracks on BDs sound better than the legacy tracks on the equivalent DVD. It's a noticeable difference -- if you have the opportunity to compare a BD release to the equivalent DVD -- to anyone who can normally hear the kinds of audio artifacts that result from moderate-bitrate lossy compression. Not every one can, or cares much if they do.


The higher-bitrate legacy tracks on BDs are nearly indistinguishable from the lossless tracks to most people, including trained professionals, even on very good audio systems.


This is IMO why so many people obsess about bitstreaming: they can't hear whether or not it's the lossless track, so they need the little lights on the AVR to tell them.


It is of course very common for an AVR to be set up to handle various incoming formats differently, resulting in audible differences that are then mistakenly attributed to the codecs rather than the AVR processing.


----------



## donstim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nasty N8* /forum/post/15442428
> 
> 
> Sure there is the TrueHD and DTS MA are still even higher bit rate than the DD and DTS tracks and have better surround processing. I can hear the difference on my system big time. Like I said some discs are better than others but there is a difference.
> 
> 
> Nate



You are one of a lucky few "golden ears." See http://www.hemagazine.com/node/Dolby...PCM?page=0%2C0 for a very controlled evaluation of the new vs. old codecs with some excellent equipment. No one heard a difference "big time" between the lossless and the higher bit rate lossy.


The biggest surprise to come out of the evaluation was how good the lower bit rate lossy audio was -- "There was an audible difference, but it was only ever-so-slightly noticeable (and this is with a high end audio system in an acoustically controlled environment that is so far beyond what typical home theater systems are capable of resolving). There was just the slightest decrease in presence with the DD version, not exactly a softening of the sound, but just a tad less ambience and a similarly small tightening of the front soundstage’s depth."


----------



## squatpuke

Hello all...I have no clue what I'm looking for...and need advice.


I have a regular Sony DVD player which has been VERY good to me for the past 5 years...so I'm happy with that brand. It's hooked up to my 42" Mitsubishi rear projection. Fiber optic to Yamaha reciever and Boston 5.1 system...very happy with this setup in our "TV room".


However, just got a new Philips 47" LCD for the MASTER BEDROOM and now need to buy a Blu-Ray player (and/or maybe 5.1 or 7.1 speaker combo...to match)???


Anyway...if I just go Blu-Ray...I can fork down 3-4 hundred...


I might be able to go 800-1000 for a complete blu-ray audio system (like those at Sams Club/Costco)....but question the quality of those.


or I can take the low road and drop a benjamin on an upconvert DVD...and see what happens to the prices...


I currently OWN zero blu-ray discs, but have several hundred DVDs....


Thanks for your advice and your post.


----------



## The Doc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squatpuke* /forum/post/15444386
> 
> 
> Hello all...I have no clue what I'm looking for...and need advice.
> 
> 
> I have a regular Sony DVD player which has been VERY good to me for the past 5 years...so I'm happy with that brand. It's hooked up to my 42" Mitsubishi rear projection. Fiber optic to Yamaha reciever and Boston 5.1 system...very happy with this setup in our "TV room".
> 
> 
> However, just got a new Philips 47" LCD for the MASTER BEDROOM and now need to buy a Blu-Ray player (and/or maybe 5.1 or 7.1 speaker combo...to match)???
> 
> 
> Anyway...if I just go Blu-Ray...I can fork down 3-4 hundred...
> 
> 
> I might be able to go 800-1000 for a complete blu-ray audio system (like those at Sams Club/Costco)....but question the quality of those.
> 
> 
> or I can take the low road and drop a benjamin on an upconvert DVD...and see what happens to the prices...
> 
> 
> I currently OWN zero blu-ray discs, but have several hundred DVDs....
> 
> 
> Thanks for your advice and your post.



The first thing to take a look at is how the manufacturer is in regards to firmware updates, so that you have fewer issues with buying discs that don't end up playing.


The Playstation 3 is probably the best in this regard, as it is constantly being updated. However, if you're like me and don't want a game machine as you don't play games, Panasonic and Sony provide frequent firmware updates of their stand alone Blu Ray machines.


I'd stay away from Samsung and LG, as their firmware support has been very poor, though Samsung's has been improving.


----------



## geoffrybrown

I have a 46" Samsung, 1080p, an Sony ES HT (older without HDMI), Paradigm 5.1 Speaker set as my system.


After reading many many posts here, I am down to choosing either the Pan35/Sony350 or the Pan55/Sony550.


My neighbor initially bought the 350 and returned it for the 550, he stated that it was important for him to have the lossless audio, etc. Then I asked him if he could hear the difference and I got a pause. But maybe his ears are damaged from years of heavy metal, lol. Another friend said the audio difference on Blu-Ray was huge, didn't go into detail about his setup, so I don't know what connection he has.


My first inclination was to just buy the 35/350 and plug into the optical port on my HT and be finished. But if this just produces the same sound as my DVDs currently have now, I want better.


Question 1: Is Blu-Ray audio through an optical port the same as the standard DVD audio or significantly better?


Question 2: To realize the benefits of Blue-Ray audio will I have to go to the 55/550 models and use the 6 analog cables.


Question 3: Is there some middle ground?


Question 4: What is the following quote about? Does it have any relationship to my questions?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15424307
> 
> 
> Bitstream vs. multichannel PCM is a dead horse and I'll not go there.



Thank you, answer one question or answer them all.


GDB


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geoffrybrown* /forum/post/15446140
> 
> 
> 
> Question 1: Is Blu-Ray audio through an optical port the same as the standard DVD audio or significantly better?



Yes, it is considerably better because it uses a much higher bit rate that SD DVD. There is much debate about the significant difference between optical vs lossless qound quality. Some say there is a huge difference, others say no difference. My approach, (being in the same boat equipment wise) was to go with a Panny DB35. The sound is great to ME with optical. In the future, if I want, I could invest in a receiver that will process the advanced codecs. That's my middle ground.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geoffrybrown* /forum/post/15446140
> 
> 
> Question 1: Is Blu-Ray audio through an optical port the same as the standard DVD audio or significantly better?



DD and DTS are encoded at higher bit rates on BD and sound quite a bit better than DVD.



> Quote:
> Question 2: To realize the benefits of Blue-Ray audio will I have to go to the 55/550 models and use the 6 analog cables.



I have my BD55 hooked up both ways and don't hear much, if any, difference.



> Quote:
> Question 3: Is there some middle ground?



No.



> Quote:
> Question 4: What is the following quote about? Does it have any relationship to my questions?



No. It refers to a comparison of audio quality between bitstreaming an HD codec to a receiver or decoding it in the player. There can be no difference in the PCM produced both ways, but there are debates about it anyway.


I recommend testing this yourself if you have any way of doing that - a friend with a lossless setup or a real AV shop. That will give you peace of mind about your decision no matter way you go.


----------



## entertainman

{Note: Moved this thread from another forum.}


I've been researching blu-ray as a result of purchasing a samsung 46" LCD Tv. After reading a lot of the information out there, it seems that the current generation of standalone blu-ray players fall short on these items:


1) Slow loading times (is this due to slow processors?)

2) Lack of a large Hard Drive to store content (large = >1Gig)

3) No Wifi connection

4) Inconsistent with playback of certain movies

5) It sounds like I should be afraid of BD-Java menus

6) No clear direction for the BD-Live functionality


It would appear that Blu-Ray is still pretty much in its infancy and it seems like the manufacturers have rushed their products out the gate to meet the rising demand. Keep in mind that this is just my opinion from reading the materials. I understand that the PS3 basically addresses all of these items but wanted to approach this from a standalone player perspective.


Since there have been a few profile changes to the Blu-Ray specification, is it smarter to wait further down the road to purchase a player? Will the above-mentioned items be addressed with future profiles?


Lastly, given the amount of content that can be streamed (ie Netflix, Apple TV) from the internet, is BD really a viable medium for the longer-term future? Will similar resolution/content be available without having to purchase blu-ray discs or an expensive player?

entertainman is offline Reply With Quote


----------



## s.bradford

First off I don't consider the Panasonic BD35 or the Sony BDPS350 expensive (they can be had for well under $300).


Secondly, BD isn't perfect... but waiting may not ever change that.


With good players in the $200+ range, and pretty much most of the movies I want to see on BD, and BD in rental at BB, NF, and even the local shops, I thought it was time.


I have no regrets, and nothing else to date looks and sounds as good as BD on my system. It has in fact got me renting/buying movies again on a regular basis.


----------



## demonfoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *entertainman* /forum/post/15448313
> 
> 
> 1) Slow loading times (is this due to slow processors?)



No, it's more due to loading time of BD-J. The best thing about Java is that it's slow, so says a friend of mine...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *entertainman* /forum/post/15448313
> 
> 
> 2) Lack of a large Hard Drive to store content (large = >1Gig)



And you're going to put what on it, pray tell?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *entertainman* /forum/post/15448313
> 
> 
> 3) No Wifi connection



Not going to happen outside the PS3.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *entertainman* /forum/post/15448313
> 
> 
> 4) Inconsistent with playback of certain movies



I guess I'd have to get a bit more context here, but my player has been fine.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *entertainman* /forum/post/15448313
> 
> 
> 5) It sounds like I should be afraid of BD-Java menus



Once they're going, they're fine. Yeah, you don't get resume-after-stop, but just press the green button - every BD-J title I've come across so far has bookmarking functionality, and you can bookmark your current spot with a press of the green button. (Why green? Not a clue...)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *entertainman* /forum/post/15448313
> 
> 
> 6) No clear direction for the BD-Live functionality



Yes, BD-Live hasn't really netted anything amazing yet - but that's not a function of the player. Also, you can still get Profile 1.1 players. They're not going to stop working. Or you can disable BD-Live functionality in most players if you just don't want it. It's not like it's going to make the entire disc unusable.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *entertainman* /forum/post/15448313
> 
> 
> It would appear that Blu-Ray is still pretty much in its infancy and it seems like the manufacturers have rushed their products out the gate to meet the rising demand. Keep in mind that this is just my opinion from reading the materials. I understand that the PS3 basically addresses all of these items but wanted to approach this from a standalone player perspective.



Some of the early products definitely were rushed, but I think the player situation is starting to stabilize nicely. I have a Panasonic DMP-BD35 myself - I bought it off Amazon for $300 (you can easily get them for less now though, with some searching), and it's played every title I've thrown at it. When it needs new firmware, it prompts me to ask if I want to upgrade, downloads the update, applies, and reboots - no burning discs, no mess. It decodes all advanced audio formats, the video quality is quite good, plays DVDs just fine. What's missing? I can't think of anything at all.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *entertainman* /forum/post/15448313
> 
> 
> Since there have been a few profile changes to the Blu-Ray specification, is it smarter to wait further down the road to purchase a player? Will the above-mentioned items be addressed with future profiles?



There haven't been any "changes" to the profiles. The 3 profiles were specified from the beginning, that never changed. It was just decided that Profile 1.1 (aka BonusView) should be the new baseline, so all player makers switched to it. The only "new" profile is supposedly going to be Profile 3.0 - which is actually a subset of current functionality for audio-only titles. All current players should handle such discs fine though. Blu-Ray as a standard is not changing.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *entertainman* /forum/post/15448313
> 
> 
> Lastly, given the amount of content that can be streamed (ie Netflix, Apple TV) from the internet, is BD really a viable medium for the longer-term future? Will similar resolution/content be available without having to purchase blu-ray discs or an expensive player?



Not for some time. I've tried streamed HD - it's not terrible, but the quality is still a far cry from Blu-Ray. You don't get multichannel, high-quality audio. (Well, you sort of do with Vudu.) Most streaming/download services don't let you buy - or if you can, the movie is then stuck to that one box. (Except for iTunes, afaik.) Bandwidth caps are going to become more and more of an issue. The "downloaded media is going to kill Blu-Ray" concept is not well considered, IMO. There are a lot of problems with it - not to mention US broadband deployment still lacks behind many other developed nations. Also, I for one like owning certain movies - I don't want to have to pay to watch them again, or have them stuck on only one device or devices made by a certain manufacturer. I can take a Blu-Ray and play it in any Blu-Ray player. And what happens if the device (or computer) holding your purchased movies has a drive failure? Bye-bye movies. Nice knowing ya.


In short... no. Blu-Ray isn't going anywhere. It's already broken the 5% mark, which means it's with us for the long haul. Anyone who really thinks that Blu-Ray will be dead in a year is delusional.


----------



## iahawkeye

Are there numerous titles you want watch on BD? If so, buy in.


I have two PS3s because I was initially so excited about BD. However the reality is I haven't watched a BD in weeks as there's very little on BD I want to see. The novelty of watching a movie that I really didn't want to see just because it was on BD wore off very quickly.


I'm hoping for more back-catalog and indie releases in 2009, but my enthusiasm for the format is fading fast.


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy

If you're not in a rush, then there's nothing wrong with waiting... unless you've got some big projection screen.


Projection screams out for HD, but it's much less necessary on a smaller LCD TV for example, esp. if you sit far back.


Next year the prices will be cheaper, and the machines are likely to be more consistent and faster.


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *entertainman* /forum/post/15448313
> 
> 
> {Note: Moved this thread from another forum.}
> 
> 
> I've been researching blu-ray as a result of purchasing a samsung 46" LCD Tv. After reading a lot of the information out there, it seems that the current generation of standalone blu-ray players fall short on these items:
> 
> 
> 1) Slow loading times (is this due to slow processors?)
> 
> 2) Lack of a large Hard Drive to store content (large = >1Gig)
> 
> 3) No Wifi connection
> 
> 4) Inconsistent with playback of certain movies
> 
> 5) It sounds like I should be afraid of BD-Java menus
> 
> 6) No clear direction for the BD-Live functionality
> 
> 
> It would appear that Blu-Ray is still pretty much in its infancy and it seems like the manufacturers have rushed their products out the gate to meet the rising demand. Keep in mind that this is just my opinion from reading the materials. I understand that the PS3 basically addresses all of these items but wanted to approach this from a standalone player perspective.
> 
> 
> Since there have been a few profile changes to the Blu-Ray specification, is it smarter to wait further down the road to purchase a player? Will the above-mentioned items be addressed with future profiles?
> 
> 
> Lastly, given the amount of content that can be streamed (ie Netflix, Apple TV) from the internet, is BD really a viable medium for the longer-term future? Will similar resolution/content be available without having to purchase blu-ray discs or an expensive player?
> 
> entertainman is offline Reply With Quote



to get to the last part quickly--i think were going 1 gen ahead in display tech real soon--double 1080p. this will be very very difficult to transmit over current broadband lines in any meaningful way but will fit on disks. even basic 1080i content is stressing to the cable connections (i.e. to have ALL channels hd i think would be currently difficult). given the amount of info i don;t think streaming hd will be able to keep up with video tech advances at least for some time. you can make your machine wifi capable with a wireless router. slow loading times have plagued players since the beginning and do not seem to be getting much better--don;t know how to explain this.


i personally could care about bd live or internet connectivity but i do understand some people really get into this stuff--i imagine it will take at least anothe 6 mos-year for that to stabilize. for me and my relatives sony an dpanasonic have been the most reliable and required the least firmware updates. my samsung has been a nightmare. if you get a fairly inexpensive one in the near future you probably dont have much to lose...


----------



## petergaryr

I bought a Panasonic BD30 last year along with a number of really good movies. I haven't looked back or regretted it.


For the moment, it provides a great source of HD content. Who knows what tomorrow brings? BTW, I also have several movies in the "dead" HD DVD format which continue to provide enjoyment. Formats are born, mature and may eventually fade....but enjoy what is available now.


----------



## Cattledog

BD works fine. Try it you'll like it.


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Denophile* /forum/post/15448657
> 
> 
> to get to the last part quickly--i think were going 1 gen ahead in display tech real soon--double 1080p.



I don't.


I think 1080p will be last disc-based home video resolution.


Going from 1080p to double (or quadruple) that is simply a waste of resources for the home market, especially from the business perspective. I could see it becoming a small niche market at best, but even that is unlikely.


----------



## RyanA3

I get daily emails on this thread and read them thorougly. There is a good amount of educated members helping all the time. It's truly impressive.


Now that I have narrowed down my choices, and I can be honest with you guys on what I want and why, here is my question:



To quickly recap: I have an 82txs pioneer elite receiver with standard hdmi and it's 1080i.

TV is 1080i, hdmi. again, no 1.3.

HD-A3 is sitting there waiting to be evacuated, running hdmi.

I have an xbox360 and will never purchase a PS game.

That said the PS3 is still completely up for consideration, when shopping a bluray plyr.


So. I am very into SQ, audio/video the whole thing. Paradigm reference studio 60s fronts, reference center, sub. mini monitor rears.

I let my receiver do the microphone check up every month. as I'm constantly changing my room's decor. If I go analog dvd. I would lose all that superior calibration that I paid for with my elite.


The Sony 550 is available to me about 100$ less than a ps3. One of the two is needed, for my receiver can't decode all the new hd sounds.


HOWEVER. If I go with the sony. I'll want to use the 7.1 via analog correct? well... I don't want to run 6 or 7 analog cables. And I don't want to lose my mic auto-settings. as mentioned above. So i'm sort of stuck.


I would get the PS3 b/c I love the download capabilities. my router is in my a/v stand. see sig link. so my ps3 would get direct wifi. Do I have to have a subscription with sony to do this? or just netflix. But to be honest, I'd rather have a standalone. wii, xbox360, ps3 would be kinda silly and my rack is filling up.


Is there any way to use hdmi with either of these devices - or another... and still not - lose any SQ. If I keep this receiver, I just don't want to sit down and say to myself "man, I wish I had done this". At that point, I'm stuck with the sony550. I'm not getting the best audio since I don't want to run analog. And I have an outdated receiver limited me. I want the best audio/video there is.


If I get the PS3, I think resale would be better if I upgraded my receiver down the line, and finally got a standalone brp.

What I'm saying is, an extra $100 for a better BRD player is worth it for me. But should I first consider selling my 82TXS, it's mint, box/remote. for what $300-$400. Then drop an additional $550 or so, to upgrade my receiver. ?? I don't think the new elites are on par with the generation of elite I have










Or should I wait a few or 6 months to see what kind of deals are available on the 2008 receivers. So I can have decoding and 1080P switching. A 1080p projector is in the cards for later in 2009. I can honestly wait. Everything sounds great and looks great. I can rent normal dvds for a little while. No problem.


----------



## Denophile

if you use the ps3 you could use pcm over hdmi for audio. otherwise with the 550 youre gonna need to use analog to get truehd and dtsmahd (or i guess you could do pcm over hdmi with that too if your receiver will do that).


if your receiver cant do multichannel pcm over hdmi youre stuck with the 550 and analog cables. either will give you great video and good audio. ps3 is faster loading.


btw there are alrady great deals on capable receivers--check out the onk 806 and 876 at jr.com and look around at the denon 2808.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RyanA3* /forum/post/15448856
> 
> 
> I get daily emails on this thread and read them thorougly. There is a good amount of educated members helping all the time. It's truly impressive.
> 
> 
> Now that I have narrowed down my choices, and I can be honest with you guys on what I want and why, here is my question:
> 
> 
> 
> To quickly recap: I have an 82txs pioneer elite receiver with standard hdmi and it's 1080i.
> 
> TV is 1080i, hdmi. again, no 1.3.
> 
> HD-A3 is sitting there waiting to be evacuated, running hdmi.
> 
> I have an xbox360 and will never purchase a PS game.
> 
> That said the PS3 is still completely up for consideration, when shopping a bluray plyr.
> 
> 
> So. I am very into SQ, audio/video the whole thing. Paradigm reference studio 60s fronts, reference center, sub. mini monitor rears.
> 
> I let my receiver do the microphone check up every month. as I'm constantly changing my room's decor. If I go analog dvd. I would lose all that superior calibration that I paid for with my elite.
> 
> 
> The Sony 550 is available to me about 100$ less than a ps3. One of the two is needed, for my receiver can't decode all the new hd sounds.
> 
> 
> HOWEVER. If I go with the sony. I'll want to use the 7.1 via analog correct? well... I don't want to run 6 or 7 analog cables. And I don't want to lose my mic auto-settings. as mentioned above. So i'm sort of stuck.
> 
> 
> I would get the PS3 b/c I love the download capabilities. my router is in my a/v stand. see sig link. so my ps3 would get direct wifi. Do I have to have a subscription with sony to do this? or just netflix. But to be honest, I'd rather have a standalone. wii, xbox360, ps3 would be kinda silly and my rack is filling up.
> 
> 
> Is there any way to use hdmi with either of these devices - or another... and still not - lose any SQ. If I keep this receiver, I just don't want to sit down and say to myself "man, I wish I had done this". At that point, I'm stuck with the sony550. I'm not getting the best audio since I don't want to run analog. And I have an outdated receiver limited me. I want the best audio/video there is.
> 
> 
> If I get the PS3, I think resale would be better if I upgraded my receiver down the line, and finally got a standalone brp.
> 
> What I'm saying is, an extra $100 for a better BRD player is worth it for me. But should I first consider selling my 82TXS, it's mint, box/remote. for what $300-$400. Then drop an additional $550 or so, to upgrade my receiver. ?? I don't think the new elites are on par with the generation of elite I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or should I wait a few or 6 months to see what kind of deals are available on the 2008 receivers. So I can have decoding and 1080P switching. A 1080p projector is in the cards for later in 2009. I can honestly wait. Everything sounds great and looks great. I can rent normal dvds for a little while. No problem.



The PS3 is still the fastest loading, best supported BD player out there. It also has integrated wireless as well as a built in storefront for purchase or rental of movies and TV shows if that's your thing.


The biggest obstacles to the PS3 are the lack of IR integration (which you can completely fix for about $80) and the high price.


As far as having all three game systems, well, so do I and it's not a big deal. We actually haven't turned on the X360 in months since getting the PS3 and the Wii gets very little use.


If I had to choose an alternative to the PS3 right now I wouldn't hesitate to get the Panasonic BD35 or BD55. Both offer very fast load times, advanced audio support, profile 2.0 capability, etc. You will however have to get an Ethernet bridge if you don't plan on running CAT5 to them as they do not have integrated wireless.


----------



## Kostya




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sveltosss* /forum/post/15437664
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> 
> I'm trying to make up my mind in purchasing a blu-ray player with analogue audio outputs that will be able to play my blu-ray backups (muxed with tsmuxer).
> 
> 
> Can anyone point me to the right direction?
> 
> 
> Regards.



with these two you can play Bluray copies from anywhere (BD-R/RW, network, USB HDDs, internal HDD (the HD Center model)...), also from directory structure and from ISO images (of course, I mean _full_ support, like real BD playback, with menus, subtitles, so on), also they are multi-regional with a f/w patch:


Dune BD Prime
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1103674 


Dune HD Center
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1103665 


As you can see, the specs are quite nice...


If you know what TViX or Popcorn is, you can also find all that functionality (HD streaming) in those machines...


Also h/w upgrades possible (currently Wi-Fi 802.11n, Ethernet 1000 Mb/s, 2 x eSATA), so on, so off...


Any questions, ask in those threads, good chance to get answers. In this one you will be lost


----------



## NewTricks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuGsArEtAsTy* /forum/post/15448674
> 
> 
> I don't.
> 
> 
> I think 1080p will be last disc-based home video resolution.
> 
> 
> Going from 1080p to double (or quadruple) that is simply a waste of resources for the home market, especially from the business perspective. I could see it becoming a small niche market at best, but even that is unlikely.



I thought that when I bought my cutting edge 720p projector. Nuts!! Will be awhile before I can afford an upgrade to 1080p.


----------



## Barrios35

Ok finally looking to dive into this. Here is what I have:


50" Samsung DLP. Model HLN5065WX/XAA

It has a DVI input but not sure if I can use a HDMI to DVI cable for a connection. Would that be able to shake hands? I think my DVI has the HDCP compatiblity...


Receiver. Kenwood VR407 with a 6 ch input. DTS and DD decoding.

I know it is old.


Any Blu Ray player suggestions? I was looking at the Samsung CE BD-P1500 Blu-Ray Player since it is one of the cheapest.


Is it even worth the money considering the equipment I have?


----------



## blownaway

I'm trying to decide which blue ray player to buy. I have a few simple questiions answered will help me decide.


If the BDP player has internal audio & video decoding and I use HDMI connection to my reciver (with A/V decoding) does this mean I will not be using the internal A/V decoding on the BDP player?


Is this and example of the term "bitstreaming" the audio/video?


Is there anyway to use the A/V decoding on the BDP and still use a HDMI connection or must you use analog out connections?


Confused....


thanks!


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blownaway* /forum/post/15458272
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide which blue ray player to buy. I have a few simple questiions answered will help me decide.
> 
> 
> If the BDP player has internal audio & video decoding and I use HDMI connection to my reciver (with A/V decoding) does this mean I will not be using the internal A/V decoding on the BDP player?
> 
> 
> Is this and example of the term "bitstreaming" the audio/video?
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to use the A/V decoding on the BDP and still use a HDMI connection or must you use analog out connections?
> 
> 
> Confused....
> 
> 
> thanks!



Assuming a receiver that can decode the lossless codecs, you can use HDMI two ways:


1) Let the player decode and send the resulting uncompressed multichannel audio as LPCM to the receiver, as long as the receiver can process incoming multichannel LPCM. This has the advantage that if the BD contains secondary audio information (PIP audio, button sounds, etc.) you will hear it, as the player will mix it with the primary audio before sending it to the receiver.


2) Send the audio untouched to the receiver, so that the receiver will decode it (this is "bitstreaming"). This has the advantage that the little indicator lights on your receiver that say "TrueHD" or "DTS-MA" will ight up.


There is no difference in the primary audio either way.


----------



## blownaway




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/15458512
> 
> 
> Assuming a receiver that can decode the lossless codecs, you can use HDMI two ways:
> 
> 
> 1) Let the player decode and send the resulting uncompressed multichannel audio as LPCM to the receiver, as long as the receiver can process incoming multichannel LPCM. This has the advantage that if the BD contains secondary audio information (PIP audio, button sounds, etc.) you will hear it, as the player will mix it with the primary audio before sending it to the receiver.
> 
> 
> 2) Send the audio untouched to the receiver, so that the receiver will decode it (this is "bitstreaming"). This has the advantage that the little indicator lights on your receiver that say "TrueHD" or "DTS-MA" will ight up.
> 
> 
> There is no difference in the primary audio either way.



Wow, you have no idea how much that helps me







I THINK this is real good news for me.


So let me get this straight....


Since I have a Denon AVR5308ci reciver that can process incoming LPCM audio and if I opt for a "high end" BDP like the soon to be released Pioneer Elite BDP-09FP that has it's own version of "top flight" audio and video processing, I will be able to chose whichvever decoding I like better, the 09FD's or the 5308's.


Correct?


Does the same hold true with the video decoding (chip) that is used? I assume if you use the LPCM audio to the reciver, you in turn need to use the video chip on the BDP, right? I assume so since it's one HDMI cable.


Is this output of LPMC audio from the BDP, achived through the set up option on the BDP or is it set up on the reciver or both?


thanks!


----------



## demonfoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blownaway* /forum/post/15458740
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight....
> 
> 
> Since I have a Denon AVR5308ci reciver that can process incoming LPCM audio and if I opt for a "high end" BDP like the soon to be released Pioneer Elite BDP-09FP that has it's own version of "top flight" audio and video processing, I will be able to chose whichvever decoding I like better, the 09FD's or the 5308's.
> 
> 
> Correct?



Indeed. That's the setup I'm using with my Onkyo TX-SR674 (supports up to 7.1 channel LPCM, but not advanced codecs) and my Panasonic DMP-BD35 (decodes all advanced codecs to multichannel LPCM over HDMI). It works perfectly with my setup, and the Pioneer Elite you mention should do the same.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blownaway* /forum/post/15458740
> 
> 
> Does the same hold true with the video decoding (chip) that is used? I assume if you use the LPCM audio to the reciver, you in turn need to use the video chip on the BDP, right? I assume so since it's one HDMI cable.



Video is a bit different. The player always decodes the video stream from whatever its format (MPEG-2, MPEG-4 AVC, or VC-1). It's decoded to raw pixels and sent out via HDMI. HDMI doesn't support outputting encoded video, nor does any player.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blownaway* /forum/post/15458740
> 
> 
> Is this output of LPMC audio from the BDP, achived through the set up option on the BDP or is it set up on the reciver or both?



Depends on the player. Some players check the capabilities via HDMI and do LPCM if the receiver supports that (but not the encoded form) automatically (Sony S550); some always output an encoded stream in a format the receiver can accept - be it TrueHD/DTS-HD MA or DD/DTS - unless configured for decoding to PCM (Panasonic DMP-BD35/55). You'll have to read the manual to confirm the right settings.


----------



## blownaway

"Indeed. That's the setup I'm using with my Onkyo TX-SR674 (supports up to 7.1 channel LPCM, but not advanced codecs) and my Panasonic DMP-BD35 (decodes all advanced codecs to multichannel LPCM over HDMI). It works perfectly with my setup, and the Pioneer Elite you mention should do the same."


Got it, this is important for me to be able to choose based on performance.



"Video is a bit different. The player always decodes the video stream from whatever its format (MPEG-2, MPEG-4 AVC, or VC-1). It's decoded to raw pixels and sent out via HDMI. HDMI doesn't support outputting encoded video, nor does any player."


So, let me be sure I understand. The BDP will read the BD disc and send out the raw video signal through HDMI (the same cable as the audio does). From there the receiver encodes the HD video using in my case the Realta chip in the Denon. (Hmm, maybe the Realta chip isn't used at all when I play Blu-Ray video, no clue)


Correct?


When is the video chip on the BDP ever used? For SD DVD only?


When you're playing back SD DVD's on a BDP, does the on-board video chip up convert the SD to 1080p, then the video is sent via HDMI to the receiver?


I assume that is why you would like the have the best SD upconversion chip on the BDR if you didn't have the up conversion chip on your reciver.


Correct?


----------



## demonfoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blownaway* /forum/post/15459307
> 
> 
> So, let me be sure I understand. The BDP will read the BD disc and send out the raw video signal through HDMI (the same cable as the audio does). From there the receiver encodes the HD video using in my case the Realta chip in the Denon. (Hmm, maybe the Realta chip isn't used at all when I play Blu-Ray video, no clue)
> 
> 
> Correct?
> 
> 
> When is the video chip on the BDP ever used? For SD DVD only?



The Realta chip isn't a decoder, but an image processing/scaling chip. That's all it does. Depending on the player, such a chip may or may not actually be used when playing back BDs.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blownaway* /forum/post/15459307
> 
> 
> When you're playing back SD DVD's on a BDP, does the on-board video chip up convert the SD to 1080p, then the video is sent via HDMI to the receiver?



Yes, that's about the size of it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blownaway* /forum/post/15459307
> 
> 
> I assume that is why you would like the have the best SD upconversion chip on the BDR if you didn't have the up conversion chip on your reciver.



My player doesn't have a Reon, Realta, ABT, etc. upscaler, just the Panasonic UniPhier chip. It seems to do a decent enough job.


----------



## blownaway




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *demonfoo* /forum/post/15459829
> 
> 
> The Realta chip isn't a decoder, but an image processing/scaling chip. That's all it does. Depending on the player, such a chip may or may not actually be used when playing back BDs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's about the size of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My player doesn't have a Reon, Realta, ABT, etc. upscaler, just the Panasonic UniPhier chip. It seems to do a decent enough job.




I think I've got it. If not no worries I won't be offended if you ignore me.










Thanks for clearing things up.


My Denon 5308 receiver's Realta chip is used for scaling/processing my direct TV picture.


I can also set up my receiver/BDP to use the Realta chip or the BDP chip for upconversion of SD DVD's using HDMI. Just like with the audio, I should be able to set up the gear to have the upconverson take place in the receiver or the BDP.


Got it?


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barrios35* /forum/post/15456351
> 
> 
> Ok finally looking to dive into this. Here is what I have:
> 
> 
> 50" Samsung DLP. Model HLN5065WX/XAA
> 
> It has a DVI input but not sure if I can use a HDMI to DVI cable for a connection. Would that be able to shake hands? I think my DVI has the HDCP compatiblity...
> 
> 
> Receiver. Kenwood VR407 with a 6 ch input. DTS and DD decoding.
> 
> I know it is old.
> 
> 
> Any Blu Ray player suggestions? I was looking at the Samsung CE BD-P1500 Blu-Ray Player since it is one of the cheapest.
> 
> 
> Is it even worth the money considering the equipment I have?



It's worth it, but the cheap ones won't let you get the most out of your discs.


Because your receiver doesn't have HDMI (obviously) but does have 5.1 multichannel analog inputs, you can get full lossless sound with any of the Blu-Ray players that decode to analog surround: Sony S550, Panasonic BD55, Samsung P2500, and other even more expensive models (I'd get whichever of these three is the cheapest). Otherwise, with no-analog-decoding models like the P1500, you'll get playback of the legacy surround tracks (assuming there are any) over optical.


Your set is supposed to have HDCP, which means that a DVI-HDMI cable should work fine.


Edit: never mind, the P2500 *still* doesn't decode DTS-MA, so don't get that. Panasonic BD55 or Sony S550 only.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barrios35* /forum/post/15456351
> 
> 
> Ok finally looking to dive into this. Here is what I have:
> 
> 
> 50" Samsung DLP. Model HLN5065WX/XAA
> 
> It has a DVI input but not sure if I can use a HDMI to DVI cable for a connection. Would that be able to shake hands? I think my DVI has the HDCP compatiblity...
> 
> 
> Receiver. Kenwood VR407 with a 6 ch input. DTS and DD decoding.
> 
> I know it is old.
> 
> 
> Any Blu Ray player suggestions? *I was looking at the Samsung CE BD-P1500 Blu-Ray Player since it is one of the cheapest.*
> 
> 
> Is it even worth the money considering the equipment I have?



Do not get this player, you'll be sorry if you do. Stay with Sony or Panasonic.


----------



## Roscoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/15461490
> 
> 
> It's worth it, but the cheap ones won't let you get the most out of your discs.
> 
> 
> Because your receiver doesn't have HDMI (obviously) but does have 5.1 multichannel analog inputs, you can get full lossless sound with any of the Blu-Ray players that decode to analog surround: Sony S550, Panasonic BD55, Samsung P2500, and other even more expensive models (I'd get whichever of these three is the cheapest). Otherwise, with no-analog-decoding models like the P1500, you'll get playback of the legacy surround tracks (assuming there are any) over optical.
> 
> 
> Your set is supposed to have HDCP, which means that a DVI-HDMI cable should work fine.
> 
> 
> Edit: never mind, the P2500 *still* doesn't decode DTS-MA, so don't get that. Panasonic BD55 or Sony S550 only.



I have an HLN series TV with DVI HDCP and only one of my 4 HDMI boxes will properly handshake with it. Others have had success. I've tried upgraded cables and one with ferrite cores built in (someone calimed success with that technique). Nothing. Working with Samsung but suspect nothing will work until I upgrade my TV. In the meantime I use HDMI for lossless sound and component for picture (720p TV).


----------



## duffyb

I have a Memorex blu ray player that died and I need to return. The feature I really liked was the usb port in the front allowing you to show movies and pictures from a flash drive or an external hard drive. Anyone know what other players have this feature? PS3?


----------



## 2fast4u




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duffyb* /forum/post/15473521
> 
> 
> I have a Memorex blu ray player that died and I need to return. The feature I really liked was the usb port in the front allowing you to show movies and pictures from a flash drive or an external hard drive. Anyone know what other players have this feature? PS3?



I just bought a PS3 that has two USB ports. Older PS3's have 4 USB ports plus card readers.


VR


----------



## duffyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2fast4u* /forum/post/15473972
> 
> 
> I just bought a PS3 that has two USB ports. Older PS3's have 4 USB ports plus card readers.
> 
> 
> VR



But, can you play movie files off a flash drive?


----------



## 2fast4u




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duffyb* /forum/post/15474005
> 
> 
> But, can you play movie files of a flash drive?



I've not tried a flash drive, I've only used my USB card reader to download pictures to the PS3's hard drive. I think others here can confirm for certain that a flash drive works as well.


VR


----------



## Helmutz88

Hey all, hope this help's out anyone still needing to upgrade to 7.1. i think the choices were the 350,550,the samsung and a couple of panny's..

I have the Sunfire TGIII, no new technology so i had to update my system with a sony s550, cost was just under $300...and yes i own a PS3 but this won't give you 7.1.

For the Sony, 6 analog plugs along with two monaural plugs for the center and sub..

My gear for comparison, Def Tech Bp2000, clr2300, bpvx,polk monitor 70's, my TGIII, and a 114" handcreated HD T.V...

With the PS3, the dolby digital 5.1 and so on obviously sounds and watches terrific.

After finally finding the right sound through crossovers and everything else, the sony s550 in multichannel is just retarded good. The only bluray i have currently in 7.1 was the Prince Caspian, not the greatest for LFE, but the last 30-35 minutes of the movie the LFE and overall sound was beyone impressive, i have owned my BP2000's for almost a decade and never heard them sound this clear & crisp. So, the big test, Dark Knight & Hitman, will the s550 sound awesome on these discs ? Even more so, the tunnel scene in Dark Knight was crazy, the massive gun scene in Hitman was also stupid good. The only thing i could find dissappointing, when you go multichannel it bypasses everything, so it's your gear is really needing to pull up it's pants. The LFE example again is the Dark Knight tunnel scene. With the PS3, when the batmobile dumps the truck and does a uturn, the PS3 LFE literally comes close to lifting up my couch. In 7.1 it's almost faint.

Now in saying that, when the joker blows up the hospital, in 7.1 it's loud..so for the LFE i just need to put some more capable subs other than the one's in the tower's of my BP2000...i have two Ed A5-350 subs on order, they hit down to 18HZ...should fill in the missing blank, which is minimal, but maybe a little overkill...anyways, hope this helped out someone.


----------



## BIslander

There's some stuff in your post I don't understand.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Helmutz88* /forum/post/15474927
> 
> 
> yes i own a PS3 but this won't give you 7.1.



Sure it will, as PCM over HDMI.



> Quote:
> The LFE example again is the Dark Knight tunnel scene. With the PS3, when the batmobile dumps the truck and does a uturn, the PS3 LFE literally comes close to lifting up my couch. In 7.1 it's almost faint.



I believe The Dark Knight has a TrueHD 5.1 track. Not 7.1.


When you say 7.1, do you really mean lossless over analog (which may actually be 5.1)?


----------



## BigguyZ

OK, I was all set to get the BD35, but it would seem that all of the local stores are sold out, and online retailers as well.


Apparently, according to Panasonics support staff, the player is being discontinued in lieu of a model coming out after CES. 


So, if someone had a budget, but an itchy finger for a Blu-ray player, what model would be runner-up to the BD35?


----------



## demonfoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigguyZ* /forum/post/15475681
> 
> 
> OK, I was all set to get the BD35, but it would seem that all of the local stores are sold out, and online retailers as well.
> 
> 
> Apparently, according to Panasonics support staff, the player is being discontinued in lieu of a model coming out after CES.



Wow, really? Glad I got mine right away. Panasonic is really in a rush to get new models out... they did the same thing with the BD50. Wonder what's up with that.


----------



## kokobucks

Hmmm.... Okay I was about to ask a question, but than I read Bigguyz post about the DMP-DB35K possibly being discontinued. . . . But I'll ask anyway...Though I think I know what the answer will be.


First my setup.

AV - Denon 3808

TV - Samsung LN52A750

DVR - TivoHD with 1 TB drive

DVD - Old (needs replacing with a blu-ray player).










I want to stay away from Sony for various reasons. That includes the PS3.


So it seems my choices are the Panny DMP-BD35K or the Samsung BD2500. I already have netflix via the TivoHD, so that isn't important anymore.


Seems like people in this thread are warning against the Sammy....Any concrete reason or is it mostly support related? And do if you help to choose the Panny, do I wait till after CES to see what they come out with or do I got to Costco and get the DMP-BD35AK (assuming it is the same as the main model)?


Any thoughts?


----------



## demonfoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kokobucks* /forum/post/15476700
> 
> 
> So it seems my choices are the Panny DMP-BD35K or the Samsung BD2500. I already have netflix via the TivoHD, so that isn't important anymore.



I would definitely encourage you to get a DMP-BD35 if you can. It's been an excellent player. I'm sure people will probably try to warn you away from the Samsung, due to flaky players, poor track record on firmware updates (and fulfilling promises made re: features/firmware updates to add features), as well as sketchy support.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kokobucks* /forum/post/15476700
> 
> 
> And do if you help to choose the Panny, do I wait till after CES to see what they come out with or do I got to Costco and get the DMP-BD35AK (assuming it is the same as the main model)?



Based on what I read in the owners' thread, the 35AK sold at Costco is the exact same hardware, except they throw in an HDMI cable. If they have 'em in stock... go get one. Get it now. Before they're gone.


----------



## nolzman

Since I am new to blu-ray, I need some opinions. I set up my new Samsung A650 tv yesterday, and I am now in search of a reasonable blu-ray player.


I have a little older Yamaha RXV-1000 receiver with DTS, but I am not sure if this should effect my decision. The receiver does not have HDMI input. I hope to use my current setup of a Optical (Toslink) cable from the blu-ray player and the receiver. Am I ok?


So, which player should I buy? I can get the Panansonic BD35 at Costco for $229 or the Sony 350 for $199 (HHGregg sale this weekend)?


Is one of these superior to the other and why?


Thanks. I am chomping at the bit to show off the new TV with a Blu-Ray disk.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nolzman* /forum/post/15477178
> 
> 
> Since I am new to blu-ray, I need some opinions. I set up my new Samsung A650 tv yesterday, and I am now in search of a reasonable blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> I have a little older Yamaha RXV-1000 receiver with DTS, but I am not sure if this should effect my decision. The receiver does not have HDMI input. I hope to use my current setup of a Optical (Toslink) cable from the blu-ray player and the receiver. Am I ok?
> 
> 
> So, which player should I buy? I can get the Panansonic BD35 at Costco for $229 or the Sony 350 for $199 (HHGregg sale this weekend)?
> 
> *Is one of these superior to the other and why?*
> 
> 
> Thanks. I am chomping at the bit to show off the new TV with a Blu-Ray disk.



Superior to the other no. Edge to the Panny for upconversion.


----------



## Helmutz88

I know the Dark Knight and Hitman are both 5.1, needed to compare the difference from running the PS3 on 5.1 versus the Sony S550 on 7.1. The Sony S550 in picture and audio kill the PS3.

My amp is a Sunfire TG III, i do not get the benefits of today's amp, the HDMI bypasses the signal, so i simply run direct and it sounds amazing. There was quite a big difference running 5.1 to 7.1, the overall sound was just alot better than the PS3. I don't knock the PS3 because i truly enjoy it as well.


----------



## kokobucks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *demonfoo* /forum/post/15477037
> 
> 
> I would definitely encourage you to get a DMP-BD35 if you can. It's been an excellent player. I'm sure people will probably try to warn you away from the Samsung, due to flaky players, poor track record on firmware updates (and fulfilling promises made re: features/firmware updates to add features), as well as sketchy support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what I read in the owners' thread, the 35AK sold at Costco is the exact same hardware, except they throw in an HDMI cable. If they have 'em in stock... go get one. Get it now. Before they're gone.



Thanks.


So not really a point in seeing what Panny has in store for CES? Costco seems to be the only place that really has it in stock right now. I guess I could grab it and sell it if Panny comes out with something else. The 55 only has the 7.1 analog out, correct? And I don't need that.


Are there any others you'd recommend in that price range? People seem to talk highly of the Sony 550, but really Sony isn't my thing overall.


----------



## anettis

I would go with the Samsung 2550:


HQV Reon Upconversion

7.1 Analog Outs

BD Live 2.0

On Board Decoding for Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby Digital TrueHD, and DTS-HD Master Audio

1 GB Internal Flash with USB Flash Expansion

Ethernet Connection

Netflix HD Streaming

Pandora Music Streaming


Try to find this feature set on ANY other player on the market - at any price - nada.


----------



## demonfoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kokobucks* /forum/post/15478774
> 
> 
> So not really a point in seeing what Panny has in store for CES?



Maybe, I dunno. I'm perfectly satisfied with my BD35, and no announcement they could make right now would make me go sell it off to buy a new one. There's not a single additional feature I can think of that they could add that I'd care about. Not even a little.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kokobucks* /forum/post/15478774
> 
> 
> The 55 only has the 7.1 analog out, correct? And I don't need that.



It adds 7.1 analog outs, DivX playback, a digital coax out, improved analog electronics (not entirely clear what this entails), a blue light on the front, and some sort of special feet. I didn't see the need for any of it.







This player works 100% for my setup.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kokobucks* /forum/post/15478774
> 
> 
> Are there any others you'd recommend in that price range? People seem to talk highly of the Sony 550, but really Sony isn't my thing overall.



Personally, I was rather irritated with Sony after the whole cluster**** with "it has DTS-HD MA decoding", "oh, it'll be added in a firmware upgrade", "it won't support it", then "well, we really don't know wtf". Hence why I bought the Panny. I've heard some good things about the S550, so it may well be a fine player, and the loading times sound similar to what the BD35 does. It should work for what you need. But anyway, I can speak from experience about the BD35, and I can truly say I can't think of a reason not to get it.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *demonfoo* /forum/post/15479793
> 
> 
> I've heard some good things about the S550, so it may well be a fine player, and the loading times sound similar to what the BD35 does. It should work for what you need. But anyway, I can speak from experience about the BD35, and I can truly say I can't think of a reason not to get it.



The main advantage I can think of to the s550 is 480i via HDMI for DVD if you need that.


IF either of these players would have included "source direct" i.e auto switching to 480i HDMI for DVD, 1080p24 for BD, they'd be in my system.


Might be just as well, as the OPPO BDP-83 has Source Direct and SACD/DVD-A to boot (only two months away for official release).


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nolzman* /forum/post/15477178
> 
> 
> Since I am new to blu-ray, I need some opinions. I set up my new Samsung A650 tv yesterday, and I am now in search of a reasonable blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> I have a little older Yamaha RXV-1000 receiver with DTS, but I am not sure if this should effect my decision. The receiver does not have HDMI input. I hope to use my current setup of a Optical (Toslink) cable from the blu-ray player and the receiver. Am I ok?
> 
> 
> So, which player should I buy? I can get the Panansonic BD35 at Costco for $229 or the Sony 350 for $199 (HHGregg sale this weekend)?
> 
> 
> Is one of these superior to the other and why?
> 
> 
> Thanks. I am chomping at the bit to show off the new TV with a Blu-Ray disk.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kokobucks* /forum/post/15478774
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> So not really a point in seeing what Panny has in store for CES? Costco seems to be the only place that really has it in stock right now. I guess I could grab it and sell it if Panny comes out with something else. The 55 only has the 7.1 analog out, correct? And I don't need that.
> 
> 
> Are there any others you'd recommend in that price range? People seem to talk highly of the Sony 550, but really Sony isn't my thing overall.



For $30 more I would go with the BD35.


By all accounts the 35 and the 55 are the same except 7.1 outs & will decode DTS-HD/MA.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/15479930
> 
> 
> For $30 more I would go with the BD35.
> 
> 
> By all accounts the 35 and the 55 are the same except 7.1 outs & will decode DTS-HD/MA.



Both the BD35 and BD55 decode all codecs over HDMI. The 55 has 7.1 analog outputs.


----------



## bilbo3660

Check out Monoprice at the top of the page.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bilbo3660* /forum/post/15480403
> 
> 
> check out monoprice at the top of the page.



ftw


----------



## mhowie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15477233
> 
> 
> Superior to the other no. Edge to the Panny for upconversion.



Is the case for most Blu-ray players (similar quality with Blu-ray output)?


I ask as I have a Toshiba HD-A30 and understand its upconverting capabilities are superior to most, if not all, Blu-ray players on the market. If that is true...and one was focusing exclusively on Blu-ray output in a BD player, is there a brand/model or two which rates higher than others in the "reasonably priced" range?


Thanks,


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhowie* /forum/post/15481424
> 
> 
> Is the case for most Blu-ray players (similar quality with Blu-ray output)?
> 
> 
> I ask as I have a Toshiba HD-A30 and understand its upconverting capabilities are superior to most, if not all, Blu-ray players on the market. If that is true...and one was focusing exclusively on Blu-ray output in a BD player, is there a brand/model or two which rates higher than others in the "reasonably priced" range?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



For Blu-ray playback it's pretty even across the board. Some say the Panasonic players seem to have more color pop than the Sony models, but some also speculate it may be due to some tampering of the video playback by Panasonic.


----------



## kokobucks

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I may try to stop by Costco in the next day or so to see what they have in stock. I don't shop there regularly - nor do I have a membership - but I'll get a friend to take me. If they have a decent return policy I'll get the 35 from them.


I'm not sure what else Panny would add to the 35 either, but you never know. I don't need the Netflix streaming, but Pandora would be cool. Or something similar.


----------



## FGM

I would like to upgrade from a Sony S300.

I need:

- Capable of selecting 480i (hdmi) and 1080p/24hz (front panel or remote) without the player being connected to the display; i.e: no need to go through a set up menu. (the S300 has that)

- Excellent PQ in 480i and 1080p/24hz (no yellow/red push, etc)

- Best sound capabilities through optical toss link.

- Bit streams everything

Desirable:

- Can resume from stop/remembers where it stopped playing movie.

- Faster times than S300

-Internally decodes all HD sound

-Analog 5.1 or 7.1 output.

-Excellent upconversion of sdvd.

- Can handle PAL BD/dvd

I don't care for extras or BD live.

All opinions/comments appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## kokobucks

Sorry about the noob question, but why would I want a player that is good at 480i display?


----------



## cdnewmanpac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kokobucks* /forum/post/15482396
> 
> 
> Sorry about the noob question, but why would I want a player that is good at 480i display?



If you use an outboard video processor (such as the DVDO Edge) or have a high-end upscaling chip in your receiver, you want to send the native DVD output (480i) and allow this external unit to do the upscaling/deinterlacing.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FGM* /forum/post/15481741
> 
> 
> I would like to upgrade from a Sony S300.
> 
> I need:
> 
> - Capable of selecting 480i (hdmi) and 1080p/24hz (front panel or remote) without the player being connected to the display; i.e: no need to go through a set up menu. (the S300 has that)
> 
> - Excellent PQ in 480i and 1080p/24hz (no yellow/red push, etc)
> 
> - Best sound capabilities through optical toss link.
> 
> - Bit streams everything
> 
> Desirable:
> 
> - Can resume from stop/remembers where it stopped playing movie.
> 
> - Faster times than S300
> 
> -Internally decodes all HD sound
> 
> -Analog 5.1 or 7.1 output.
> 
> -Excellent upconversion of sdvd.
> 
> - Can handle PAL BD/dvd
> 
> I don't care for extras or BD live.
> 
> All opinions/comments appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.



No player has all of these features you are requesting. Additionally the issue of resuming the disc has to do with the way the disc is authored. If it is advanced authored (as most now are) the player has no way to quick resume the title, although with many titles there is a book mark feature that lets you mark your place in the title for the next time you play it.


The player that is the closest to what you are after is the as-yet-unreleased Oppo BD83 which will probably do 65% of what you are after.


----------



## zrdb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FGM* /forum/post/15481741
> 
> 
> I would like to upgrade from a Sony S300.
> 
> I need:
> 
> - Capable of selecting 480i (hdmi) and 1080p/24hz (front panel or remote) without the player being connected to the display; i.e: no need to go through a set up menu. (the S300 has that)
> 
> - Excellent PQ in 480i and 1080p/24hz (no yellow/red push, etc)
> 
> - Best sound capabilities through optical toss link.
> 
> - Bit streams everything
> 
> Desirable:
> 
> - Can resume from stop/remembers where it stopped playing movie.
> 
> - Faster times than S300
> 
> -Internally decodes all HD sound
> 
> -Analog 5.1 or 7.1 output.
> 
> -Excellent upconversion of sdvd.
> 
> - Can handle PAL BD/dvd
> 
> I don't care for extras or BD live.
> 
> All opinions/comments appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.



Try the BD-P2500 or BD-P2550.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zrdb* /forum/post/15484063
> 
> 
> Try the BD-P2500 or BD-P2550.



Both of these play PAL DVD's?


----------



## FGM

I would like to upgrade from a Sony S300.

I need:

- Capable of selecting 480i (hdmi) and 1080p/24hz (front panel or remote) without the player being connected to the display; i.e: no need to go through a set up menu. (the S300 has that)

- Excellent PQ

- Bit streams HD sound formats


----------



## gregt777

My vote is for the anasonic DMP - BD35. A very nice player at $300.00. It has BD Live, Bonus View, 1080p/24 playback, and bitstream output and onboard decoding of both Dolby TrueHD, and DTS HD Master Audio. And its a Profile 2.0 player.


Check this link and see if this is for you. http://www.hometheaterreview.com/equ...ewed001217.php


----------



## AV_Gecko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anettis* /forum/post/15479181
> 
> 
> I would go with the Samsung 2550:
> 
> 
> HQV Reon Upconversion
> 
> 7.1 Analog Outs
> 
> BD Live 2.0
> 
> On Board Decoding for Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby Digital TrueHD, and DTS-HD Master Audio
> 
> 1 GB Internal Flash with USB Flash Expansion
> 
> Ethernet Connection
> 
> Netflix HD Streaming
> 
> Pandora Music Streaming
> 
> 
> Try to find this feature set on ANY other player on the market - at any price - nada.



Ditto that!










The BD-P2550 just received a firmware update yesterday that enables onboard DTS-HD MA decoding. That was the only feature that prevented this player from the top spot. It now has it all. For the price, you can't beat it, IMO.


----------



## mhowie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Gecko* /forum/post/15485236
> 
> 
> Ditto that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BD-P2550 just received a firmware update yesterday that enables onboard DTS-HD MA decoding. That was the only feature that prevented this player from the top spot. It now has it all. For the price, you can't beat it, IMO.



Better Blu-ray playback than the Panasonic DMP-BD35?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhowie* /forum/post/15485676
> 
> 
> Better Blu-ray playback than the Panasonic DMP-BD35?



No


----------



## mhowie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15485925
> 
> 
> No



Thanks. I snagged one of the Panasonics today at Costco and then I get back, fire up the forum, and read the Samsung is the greatest BD player of all-time! Just trying to separate fact from hyperbole...


----------



## kokobucks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnewmanpac* /forum/post/15482494
> 
> 
> If you use an outboard video processor (such as the DVDO Edge) or have a high-end upscaling chip in your receiver, you want to send the native DVD output (480i) and allow this external unit to do the upscaling/deinterlacing.



Thanks. Makes sense. I guess it depends what 'high-end' means. I have the Denon 3808 avr. Would that be considered high end enough?


----------



## AV_Gecko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhowie* /forum/post/15486018
> 
> 
> Thanks. I snagged one of the Panasonics today at Costco and then I get back, fire up the forum, and read the Samsung is the greatest BD player of all-time! Just trying to separate fact from hyperbole...



It depends what you are looking for. The Samsung has better upscaling for regular DVDs, which many of us still have a huge library of - this courtesy of the Reon chip in the 2550. The Blu-Ray playback between the two is probably close to indentical - both have excellent reviews in this department. The 2550 also has the Pandora/Netflix support. So overall, and for about the same cash, you arguably get more with the 2550 - IMHO.


----------



## substance12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Gecko* /forum/post/15488427
> 
> 
> It depends what you are looking for. The Samsung has better upscaling for regular DVDs, which many of us still have a huge library of - this courtesy of the Reon chip in the 2550. The Blu-Ray playback between the two is probably close to indentical - both have excellent reviews in this department. The 2550 also has the Pandora/Netflix support. So overall, and for about the same cash, you arguably get more with the 2550 - IMHO.



how are the load times with the 2550?


----------



## mhowie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Gecko* /forum/post/15488427
> 
> 
> It depends what you are looking for. The Samsung has better upscaling for regular DVDs, which many of us still have a huge library of - this courtesy of the Reon chip in the 2550. The Blu-Ray playback between the two is probably close to indentical - both have excellent reviews in this department. The 2550 also has the Pandora/Netflix support. So overall, and for about the same cash, you arguably get more with the 2550 - IMHO.



I have a Toshiba HD-A30 HD-DVD and have been led to believe it upconverts regular DVDs better than any of the affordable Blu-ray players on the market. Your point is appreciated, however, and could have significant impact for most others. If I am wrong in my interpretation of the Toshiba's upconverting capabilities, please let me know.


As I noted, I jumped on the Costco deal so I don't think the two are priced similarly. I can't find the 2550 for less than $340 or so... which is about $100 more than the BD-35. Am I missing something here?


Thanks,


----------



## AV_Gecko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *substance12* /forum/post/15488481
> 
> 
> how are the load times with the 2550?



Load times are decent - not the fastest but quick enough.


----------



## substance12

are there side by side screenshots of the 2550 vs anything else on the upconversion front? I'd like to see for my eyes if it's worth the extra $.


----------



## AV_Gecko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhowie* /forum/post/15488534
> 
> 
> I have a Toshiba HD-A30 HD-DVD and have been led to believe it upconverts regular DVDs better than any of the affordable Blu-ray players on the market. Your point is appreciated, however, and could have significant impact for most others. If I am wrong in my interpretation of the Toshiba's upconverting capabilities, please let me know.
> 
> 
> As I noted, I jumped on the Costco deal so I don't think the two are priced similarly. I can't find the 2550 for less than $340 or so... which is about $100 more than the BD-35. Am I missing something here?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



The DVD upscaling performance of the 2550 has been rated very high, just under the Oppo DV-983H - which is significantly more expensive. This was a key feature of the 2550 over the previous 1500 - the HQV Reon chip. Also added to the 2550 was a fan (the 1500 was fanless), presumably to help cool the upgraded chipset. The fan is quiet - unless you are watching the the volume way down you will never hear it.


My bad about the price though - you are right. It's about $350 here in Canada now. I got mine during the boxing week sale for $299, which included 3 Blu-Ray movies, so it was a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## mhowie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Gecko* /forum/post/15488666
> 
> 
> My bad about the price though - you are right. It's about $350 here in Canada now. I got mine during the boxing week sale for $299, which included 3 Blu-Ray movies, so it was a pretty sweet deal.



Nice snag on Boxing Day!


I believe the Panasonic may have two free movies available via coupon (I vaguely recall reading such an offer in another thread). Now whether they might be decent movies?...that is yet to be seen.


----------



## AV_Gecko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhowie* /forum/post/15488710
> 
> 
> Nice snag on Boxing Day!
> 
> 
> I believe the Panasonic may have two free movies available via coupon (I vaguely recall reading such an offer in another thread). Now whether they might be decent movies?...that is yet to be seen.



Lol, yeah. I think the movies were I,Robot, Kingdom of Heaven and the Devil Wears Prada, so....


----------



## AV_Gecko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *substance12* /forum/post/15488638
> 
> 
> are there side by side screenshots of the 2550 vs anything else on the upconversion front? I'd like to see for my eyes if it's worth the extra $.



Haven't seen any...but here is more info on the HQV chip...this from Samsung.


To do this, the HQV video processor built into better Blu-ray playersSamsung's BD-P2500, for exampleemploy all manner of sophisticated number crunching to alleviate the problems that often plague less-than-perfect video sources. For example, rather than merely combining the odd and even lines of an interlaced video signal, HQV processors analyze multiple video fields at once to determine where frames match up and where they don't, and even which objects are in motion within those frames. This keeps the image from looking like a Zen garden that's been combed by a sugar-charged four-year-old. In analyzing the video signal over time, the processor also determines the proper frame rate or refresh rate of the original video signalwhether it's a 24 fps film source or a 30 fps video source, for exampleand makes sure that it is dealt with properly. (For more on these subjects, be sure to read our introductory discussion of frame rates and refresh rates).


----------



## lerac

Hey guys, new to the forums and I've been researching blu-ray players for the passed couple of weeks. These forums have been infinitely helpful.


Everything I've read has suggested the BD-35 is the player to get. I've also seen the BDP-1500 for a good price.


So, question is, is the 1500 really as bad as I've been reading?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lerac* /forum/post/15489643
> 
> 
> Hey guys, new to the forums and I've been researching blu-ray players for the passed couple of weeks. These forums have been infinitely helpful.
> 
> 
> Everything I've read has suggested the BD-35 is the player to get. That being said, I'm anxious to jump on the blu-ray wagon, and here in Canada, the cheapest I can find the BD-35 in stock is $349. I have also found the Samsung BDP-1500 for only $179.99, but am hesitant to get this model with all the problems I've been reading about.
> 
> 
> So, question is, is the 1500 really as bad as I've been reading?



Stay away from the 1500 and the BD35 can be had for much cheaper. Check the deals thread. And, please remove your pricing references. The deals thread is the only location where prices may be spoken about.


----------



## MRMOTA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lerac* /forum/post/15489643
> 
> 
> Hey guys, new to the forums and I've been researching blu-ray players for the passed couple of weeks. These forums have been infinitely helpful.
> 
> 
> Everything I've read has suggested the BD-35 is the player to get. That being said, I'm anxious to jump on the blu-ray wagon, and here in Canada, the cheapest I can find the BD-35 in stock is $349. I have also found the Samsung BDP-1500 for only $179.99, but am hesitant to get this model with all the problems I've been reading about.
> 
> 
> So, question is, is the 1500 really as bad as I've been reading?



I bought a 1500 for the kids. It sits on top of the TV console to allow for plenty of air flow. The 1500 does not have a fan and dissipates heat through the chassis. I have had 0 problems with the player and I currently use it with a 37" 1080p Aquos. The only quirk is when a movie has pip a bonus view message pops up during movie playback. You can remove it by clicking info and then disc menu on the remote. It comes back every time you FFWD, pause, but just hit the remote keys again and it will be gone. They just released a FW and not sure if this has been fixed or may be fixed in a future release.


I saw in the deal player thread that BB is selling the bd35 for 299. The difference is still 120. The 35 for the money is still one of the best players.


This was one of the Amazon deals late last year so I bought four movies two which were gifts for my nieces.


Give it a whirl and if it doesn't do what you need take it back.


----------



## phxrazdan

Any one have an opinion about samsung bdd 2500 and Sony S550. I think both are networked etc. but any comments/opinions suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phxrazdan* /forum/post/15494528
> 
> 
> Any one have an opinion about samsung bdd 2500 and Sony S550. I think both are networked etc. but any comments/opinions suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Make life easy on yourself and stick with the Sony. They have consistent and timely firmware support.


But, you may want to hold off a bit, all the new BR players are currently being announced.


----------



## mhowie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15494747
> 
> 
> But, you may want to hold off a bit, all the new BR players are currently being announced.



Any insight from the early details about these players that would suggest the BD-35 "replacement" is actually an upgrade? I wonder if the (Panasonic) cost is lower, but the new player offers similar functionality as the one it is replacing?


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhowie* /forum/post/15496082
> 
> 
> Any insight from the early details about these players that would suggest the BD-35 "replacement" is actually an upgrade? I wonder if the (Panasonic) cost is lower, but the new player offers similar functionality as the one it is replacing?



That would be my guess, cost reductions on the player and a lower MSRP but no new functionality. The big challenge right now is convincing people they can afford these things in a weak economy.


----------



## coachw

who knows how many units were out there but they sure as hell disappeared in a hurry.......econ prolly not as bad as the media idiots make it


----------



## jmpage2

Media idiots have nothing to do with it when 500K job losses are being filed each weak. The good news is there's always a market for this stuff, maybe it's just a bigger market than the manufacturers expected.


----------



## generallee

I am really confused. I went to the Panasonic Web site and did a comparison. For $100 bucks more I don't see any differance. Right now I record off my DTV with a Panasonic EZ47 and have been recording with +RW but it looks like maybe I should be using _RW.

the comparison


*DVD-R/-RW/-R(DL) 1 Playback*
*BD 35k* yes
*BD 55k* DVD Video, DVD-VR, AVCHD, DivX® (DVD-R/-R DL only)

*CD, CD-R/-RW 2 Playback*
*BD 35k* CD-DA, MP3 (CD-R/-RW only), JPEG (HD) (CD-R/-RW only)
*BD 55k* CD-DA, DivX® (CD-R/-RW only), MP3*3 (CD-R/-RW only), JPEG (HD) (CD-R/-RW only)

*7.1ch Audio Out*
*BD 35k* no
*BD 55k* analog

*2ch Audio Out*
*BD 35k* Yes
*BD 55k* No

*Digital Audio Out*

B]BD 35k[/B 1 optical
*BD 55k* 1 optical, 1 coaxial



It looks like the differance is DviX (Whatever that is) and the ability to do 7.1 chanel audio (but not 2 chanel) The DviX Codec looks like (unless I am wrong) the failed attempt from Circuit City to play movies that self distructed after 48 hours. So why would P want to include unless something is unknown to us dummys (me). Does that mean that next down the line will there be DTV recorders? Will they be using DviX codec??????


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *generallee* /forum/post/15507264
> 
> 
> I am really confused. I went to the Panasonic Web site and did a comparison. For $100 bucks more I don't see any differance. Right now I record off my DTV with a Panasonic EZ47 and have been recording with +RW but it looks like maybe I should be using _RW.
> 
> the comparison
> 
> 
> *DVD-R/-RW/-R(DL) 1 Playback*
> *BD 35k* yes
> *BD 55k* DVD Video, DVD-VR, AVCHD, DivX® (DVD-R/-R DL only)
> 
> *CD, CD-R/-RW 2 Playback*
> *BD 35k* CD-DA, MP3 (CD-R/-RW only), JPEG (HD) (CD-R/-RW only)
> *BD 55k* CD-DA, DivX® (CD-R/-RW only), MP3*3 (CD-R/-RW only), JPEG (HD) (CD-R/-RW only)
> 
> *7.1ch Audio Out*
> *BD 35k* no
> *BD 55k* analog
> 
> *2ch Audio Out*
> *BD 35k* Yes
> *BD 55k* No
> 
> *Digital Audio Out*
> 
> B]BD 35k[/B 1 optical
> *BD 55k* 1 optical, 1 coaxial
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the differance is DviX (Whatever that is) and the ability to do 7.1 chanel audio (but not 2 chanel) The DviX Codec looks like (unless I am wrong) the failed attempt from Circuit City to play movies that self distructed after 48 hours. So why would P want to include unless something is unknown to us dummys (me). Does that mean that next down the line will there be DTV recorders? Will they be using DviX codec??????



The BD55 will decoded advanced audio via its 7.1 analog outputs. Which is great for those who don't have a receiver with HDMI and want lossless audio. The BD35 will decoded advanced audio via HDMI only.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *generallee* /forum/post/15507264
> 
> 
> Does that mean that next down the line will there be DTV recorders? Will they be using DviX codec??????



The DIVX codec is a very popular format for downloaded movies and some people encode their own movies in DIVX format due to the higher compression it offers.


DIVX from CC has nothing to do with it.


It's mostly relevant to tech weenies under the age of 30.


----------



## generallee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15507649
> 
> 
> The BD55 will decoded advanced audio via its 7.1 analog outputs. Which is great for those who don't have a receiver with HDMI and want lossless audio. The BD35 will decoded advanced audio via HDMI only.



Ok So my audio is an old prologic Pioneer with some Boze speakers and my TV is a Sony 1080P run by DTV and a HDMI input. When I buy a blu ray DVD player, do I need to consider this info? The Sony speakers on the TV are OK for news but are miserable for movies. Should I consider upgrading the audio also?


----------



## bourbaki

Hi all,


With all the new players announced, i am more confused than ever. I was leaning towards panny 35, but netflix HD streaming is a compelling feature to me. Any idea of the best quality/value player that can do that now? Or do I need to wait for reviews. The new Pannys do NOT have netflix streaming, correct?


tx


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *generallee* /forum/post/15507779
> 
> 
> Ok So my audio is an old prologic Pioneer with some Boze speakers and my TV is a Sony 1080P run by DTV and a HDMI input. When I buy a blu ray DVD player, do I need to consider this info? The Sony speakers on the TV are OK for news but are miserable for movies. Should I consider upgrading the audio also?



Does your receiver have 5.1 or 7.1 analog inputs? If it does then you may want consider it, but given the age of your receiver and choice in speakers(no offense intended) I'd say skip it and get the BD35.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *generallee* /forum/post/15507779
> 
> 
> Ok So my audio is an old prologic Pioneer with some Boze speakers and my TV is a Sony 1080P run by DTV and a HDMI input. When I buy a blu ray DVD player, do I need to consider this info? The Sony speakers on the TV are OK for news but are miserable for movies. Should I consider upgrading the audio also?



1. It's Bose, not Boze.


2. If the Pioneer is an old pro logic model then yes, you are probably in need of an upgrade.


----------



## generallee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15507943
> 
> 
> Does your receiver have 5.1 or 7.1 analog inputs? If it does then you may want consider it, but given the age of your receiver and choice in speakers(no offense intended) I'd say skip it and get the BD35.



Ok so I need to send my old stuff to the junk yard. I guess that means that I need a nice but not very expensive AV receiver and some speakers.


I guess I need to jump forums and get some recommendations. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mtb996

my $.02. I have a 2 week old Samsung 1500. Played one movie on it (Dark Knight - great film!). Tried the upgrade on the samsung website to enable profile 2.0 and BD live. THe upgrade killed my player. I now have to either get samsung to refund me or the store to refund me. Also, the chat tech support for Samsung was useless.


Thinking about Pan 35 myself for a replacement, or maybe a Sony - I just want something that WORKS!


----------



## LarryDi

I'm looking to buy my 1st blu-ray and I was wondering if it really makes a difference if I try to match it with my Panny TV (TH-50PX600U) or my receiver (Pioneer SC-07)? Since all my equipment runs thru the SC-07, I assume it would be best to but a Pioneer blu-ray, or does it really matter?


I currently have an Oppo DV-981HD that I plan on relocating into the bedroom


Thanks for your help!

Happy New Year!


----------



## DirtDawg

I DID search this thread before posting, but I have not found a definitive answer, yet.


My problem: (surely, I'm not the only one)

I have a large DVD collection and as I gradually move into HD, I would like to get some use out of the disks I already own.


Which Blu-ray players in the entry level price range have the highest quality upconverting capabilities?


Has anyone done any testing or comparisons between Blu-ray players with this type of backward compatibility issue in mind? Is there any difference between models?


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DirtDawg* /forum/post/15514320
> 
> 
> I DID search this thread before posting, but I have not found a definitive answer, yet.
> 
> 
> My problem: (surely, I'm not the only one)
> 
> I have a large DVD collection and as I gradually move into HD, I would like to get some use out of the disks I already own.
> 
> 
> Which Blu-ray players in the entry level price range have the highest quality upconverting capabilities?
> 
> 
> Has anyone done any testing or comparisons between Blu-ray players with this type of backward compatibility issue in mind? Is there any difference between models?



There is a ton of information in this thread and many others regarding upscaling quality between players. What specifically does "entry level price range" mean to you? Also, is that all you care about? Some of the players with better DVD playback have other problems like disc incompatibilities. If you consider $600 entry level and have a little patience the OPPO BDP-83 promises the be the ultimate Blu-ray machine for playing DVDs when it is released in the next couple of months.


----------



## txrose

I don't know any reason to match Mfg from a performance standpoint.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DirtDawg* /forum/post/15514320
> 
> 
> Which Blu-ray players in the entry level price range have the highest quality upconverting capabilities?



It's not that complicated:


Samsung P2500/P2550


----------



## SlaughterX

Not really, though it would probably make controlling the two easier if you don't have a nice universal remote. Go for the Panny DMP-BD35 if you can find one. The Pioneer players are expensive and not really worth it for what you get compared to the Panny.


----------



## hometheatergeek

LarryDi ,


You don't have to have similar manufacturers. I have a Panny BD-35 connected to a Yamaha AVR connected to a Sony SXRD. No issues and the BD-35 is a great player.


----------



## wish

Apparently it is. I've read several posts here on AVS that say the BD35 is very comparable to the 2500/2550 for upconversion. I know the 2500/2550 has the Reon but that alone doesn't make it a slam dunk. If that were the case the 2500/2550 would be on par with the Toshiba XA2 for upconversion and it's not.


----------



## blowabs

Panny 35 or Sony 350?????????????


----------



## sharpjunkie

Is ps3 not the best in class anymore? I use a ps3 with tversity and play lots of avi and store lots of blu rays on hdd which is important to me. My friends in the market and I keep on telling him to get ps3. So what player is the one to have at the moment? Are there any others out there that play as many formats as the ps3? He just wants a player that at least does dts 5.1 but 7.1would be nice. He has an onkyo 800 series receiver and 720p lg but will be picking up a 60 inch panny or pio in a month. Any help?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharpjunkie* /forum/post/15519793
> 
> 
> Is ps3 not the best in class anymore? I use a ps3 with tversity and play lots of avi and store lots of blu rays on hdd which is important to me. My friends in the market and I keep on telling him to get ps3. So what player is the one to have at the moment? Are there any others out there that play as many formats as the ps3? He just wants a player that at least does dts 5.1 but 7.1would be nice. He has an onkyo 800 series receiver and 720p lg but will be picking up a 60 inch panny or pio in a month. Any help?



The PS3 is no longer the best value. There are other players that decode all formats and cost less now. And it's never been best at upconverting DVDs. The PS3 remains the fastest, though, and is still a very popular player. If you want lossless audio with a PS3, you need a receiver with HDMI.


So, there are more choices now. The Sony S350/S550 and Panasonic BD35/BD55 are all good values. The Samsung BD-P2500 has added dts-MA decoding now, too. The Pioneer BDP-51FD costs a bit more and still lacks dts-MA, but has "source direct", enabling you to play BDs at 1080p and DVDs at 480i, which is a great feature if you have a better upscaler in your receiver. You really need to look at the features of each player and how they match up with your receiver and equipment.


----------



## mikeymike

I just need a bluray player to complete my brand new HT room. I have the Pioneer 1018AHK 7.1 A/V Receiver, and today, I bought the Pioneer Kuro Elite Pro-151FD 60" PDP. The two bluray players I am considering are the Sony BDP-S550 and the Panasonic BD35. Which player would you recommend that I buy to compliment my system and why?? There's always the Sony S350 too...


----------



## Gruss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeymike* /forum/post/15520415
> 
> 
> I just need a bluray player to complete my brand new HT room. I have the Pioneer 1018AHK 7.1 A/V Receiver, and today, I bought the Pioneer Kuro Elite Pro-151FD 60" PDP. The two bluray players I am considering are the Sony BDP-S550 and the Panasonic BD35. Which player would you recommend that I buy to compliment my system and why?? There's always the Sony S350 too...



Just picked up a Panny 35; Costco have a $50 off coupon right now; we're not supposed to talk $$ here but the price before coupon was similar to online vendors.


----------



## endzone

I just bought the LG - 47" 1080p 120Hz LCD (Model: 47LG70) and want to start building a decent home theater around it. Right now I have a cheap Phillips 5.1 surround with a build in standard DVD player.


I don't want to by everything all at once just start putting it together; my next investment is going to be a blu-ray player. I want one that has a near top of the line up-converter, has an Ethernet and hdmi 1.3 port, profile 2.0 ready, and hoping to spend around $600; less if I can. I bought a Samsung 1400 player when I got the TV and the up conversion was so terrible I took it back the same day. I had the chance to see my fathers Toshiba HD-XA2 deck and was looking for similar quality in up-conversion for my blu-ray deck.


I was looking for some advice on what avenue to go. I have checked the forums and some say to get 2 separate decks, one for up-conversion and one for blu-ray. I would like to only have one deck if possible, but if it's far better so be it. I will be getting a 7.1 receiver next for the DTS-HD Master Audio decoding. I was told receivers are better than blu rays on audio decoding, but if not please advise me. So if I am going to be buying a new receiver I guess I won't need the 7 channel analog outs (hdmi 1.3 will do fine), on board audio decoder, or a built in receiver (on the blu ray deck).


A couple ideas I had was to get the Samsung 1200 blu ray because I heard it has great up conversion, but then I heard it has terrible firmware problems. Then I thought to get the Toshiba XA2 just for SD DVD's and the Panasonic DMP-BD35K for blu ray (even though the 35k has on-board audio decoding).


Please any help and advice will be greatly appreciated. If you think I will need to spend more than $600 or if the deck I want isn't out let me know too. Thanks for reading.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *endzone* /forum/post/15521721
> 
> 
> I don't want to by everything all at once just start putting it together; my next investment is going to be a blu-ray player. I want one that has a near top of the line up-converter, has an Ethernet and hdmi 1.3 port, profile 2.0 ready, and hoping to spend around $600; less if I can.



The Oppo BDP-83 will be out pretty soon and seems to have what you are after and more for around $600. Upconverting is in the eye of the beholder and you'll gets lots of different opinions about the upconverting quality of various players. But, most eyes agree that Oppos do a great job with DVDs. The initial release will not have internal decoding or BD Live 2.0. But, those features will come.


----------



## endzone

I looked it up and sounds like a winner, although it seems it was supposed to be out last month. Maybe some time this month. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *endzone* /forum/post/15522476
> 
> 
> I looked it up and sounds like a winner, although it seems it was supposed to be out last month. Maybe some time this month. Thanks for the advice.



An Early Adopter Program is supposed to begin soon, but that will be limited availability. See http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1094659 .


General availability of the final product will be a couple of months after that.


-Bill


----------



## Dark Rider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wish* /forum/post/15519261
> 
> 
> Apparently it is. I've read several posts here on AVS that say the BD35 is very comparable to the 2500/2550 for upconversion. I know the 2500/2550 has the Reon but that alone doesn't make it a slam dunk. If that were the case the 2500/2550 would be on par with the Toshiba XA2 for upconversion and it's not.



I did a head to head with the BD55 and S550 when I was shopping, and the BD-P2500 was noticably better than both in upconverting SDs, even to my non-professional eye. I also owned an XA2 for a brief stint, and I would say the BD-P2500 is every bit as good as the XA2 in that regard. All three BD units were pretty much on par with BD quality. Personally, the out of the box colors looked more accurate on the Sony and Samsung units, but I've always preferred a more natural image. As noted many times over, the Panny BD35/55 have some color tweaking going on, but that can be calibrated for a particular set, depending on user preferences, so I call it a wash. If you like a sharper image, the Reon on the Samsung works its magic on BDs as well. Personally, I don't like it set above low for my tastes though, as anything above low for BDs looks too sharp for my tastes. At the time I was shopping, the Samsung load times were about 5 secs slower than the BD55 and about 10 secs slower than the S550. However, I'd like to revisit that with the newer firmware updates making a notable improvement in load times. I think some of it had to do with tweaking the additional netflix/pandora software. Now you get an HDMI handshake and can open and close the drive door immediately upon powering on. Total time to menu is under 10 secs, and with my Harony remote turning on all of my equipment, it starts up faster than my TV! I can't speak for disk compatability on the BD55 or S550, as I only tried a total of 4 disks (2 BDs and 2 SDs), and all played as intended. The BD-P2500 has been wonderful in that regard though. I know early Samsung BD players were plagued with compatability problems, so it made me nervous, but my 2500 hasn't shown even as much as a stutter on over 25 BDs and countless SDs through Netflix. The Netflix watch now capability was a huge plus for me as well. I just checked my queue and we've gone through over 30 shows/movies instantly now as well with great results. Quality ranges depending on the encode of the particular stream, but some of the HD (720p) encodes are extremely good, and you also get the benefit of the Reon chip for upconverting the netflix stream as well. With the latest addition of DTS-HD MA internal encoding, I'd have to disagree and say that it is pretty much a slam dunk. Check the pricing thread... at least one dealer has them for under $300 shipped right now, and another may honor rain checks for $250.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *endzone* /forum/post/15521721
> 
> 
> I don't want to by everything all at once just start putting it together; my next investment is going to be a blu-ray player. I want one that has a near top of the line up-converter, has an Ethernet and hdmi 1.3 port, profile 2.0 ready, and hoping to spend around $600; less if I can.



I don't think you need to spend more than the $350 or less the Samsung P2500/P2550 costs.


----------



## Selvos

despite my unending love of hd dvd...i finally feel I must drop some clams on a blu ray player since they have finally come to a point where i feel br is similar to where hd dvd was years ago (strange...that's incredible marketing for you).


anyways...these are the stats i would like: 1080p including upscaling, decoding of all hd audio formats, digital 7.1 audio, latest profile, price point 200 -300? any suggestions?


----------



## roth79

I need some advise, I just purchased a 9 g pioneer 6020 and am doing breakin now. I also just purchased a BDI 8429 stand. All of these I did after living and reading on this great site with all the advise.


The dilema is I have an older Yamaha DSP A1 (good one at the time) reciever and a pioneer DV45a dvd player.


The question and advise I need is I am not replacing the audio reciever yet and want a decent plug and play Blue ray player for the kuro. I dont have hdmi on the yamaha so that seems to be an issue. But it has optical in so I can use that I suppose, I also dont have a collection of dvd's (I have a few) so that isnt a big issue.


What brand, model do you all suggest for a BRay player. Dont need the bells and whistle and upconvert etc as I believe the Kuro will handle all of that. I want to be able to get one and if Momma wants to pop in a Blue ray watch the kuronot necessarily screwing with lots of settings etc.


Any suggestions and prices.


Thanks all.


----------



## daweller

New to blue ray DVD, just got new Pioneer 5000a screen and LX81 amp. Looking to replace DVD player.


The two I am looking at are the BDP-51FD and the BDP-LX71 the 51 is available at about £200 less than the 71 around. Lookinag at specs not much in it !


Why would you buy the 51 over the 71 or the 71 over the 51 ?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roth79* /forum/post/15525820
> 
> 
> I need some advise, I just purchased a 9 g pioneer 6020 and am doing breakin now. I also just purchased a BDI 8429 stand. All of these I did after living and reading on this great site with all the advise.
> 
> 
> The dilema is I have an older Yamaha DSP A1 (good one at the time) reciever and a pioneer DV45a dvd player.
> 
> 
> The question and advise I need is I am not replacing the audio reciever yet and want a decent plug and play Blue ray player for the kuro. I dont have hdmi on the yamaha so that seems to be an issue. But it has optical in so I can use that I suppose, I also dont have a collection of dvd's (I have a few) so that isnt a big issue.
> 
> 
> What brand, model do you all suggest for a BRay player. Dont need the bells and whistle and upconvert etc as I believe the Kuro will handle all of that. I want to be able to get one and if Momma wants to pop in a Blue ray watch the kuronot necessarily screwing with lots of settings etc.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions and prices.
> 
> 
> Thanks all.



Do you care about lossless audio?


----------



## daweller

Surely if your amp decodes already decodes DTS-HD such as say LX81 it wont make that much difference ?


----------



## Blacklac

Hmm, I surely never knew the 71 had better video processing. Unless they are talking about component outputs, like the 05?


----------



## wish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dark Rider* /forum/post/15524052
> 
> 
> I did a head to head with the BD55 and S550 when I was shopping, and the BD-P2500 was noticably better than both in upconverting SDs, even to my non-professional eye. I also owned an XA2 for a brief stint, and I would say the BD-P2500 is every bit as good as the XA2 in that regard. All three BD units were pretty much on par with BD quality. Personally, the out of the box colors looked more accurate on the Sony and Samsung units, but I've always preferred a more natural image. As noted many times over, the Panny BD35/55 have some color tweaking going on, but that can be calibrated for a particular set, depending on user preferences, so I call it a wash. If you like a sharper image, the Reon on the Samsung works its magic on BDs as well. Personally, I don't like it set above low for my tastes though, as anything above low for BDs looks too sharp for my tastes. At the time I was shopping, the Samsung load times were about 5 secs slower than the BD55 and about 10 secs slower than the S550. However, I'd like to revisit that with the newer firmware updates making a notable improvement in load times. I think some of it had to do with tweaking the additional netflix/pandora software. Now you get an HDMI handshake and can open and close the drive door immediately upon powering on. Total time to menu is under 10 secs, and with my Harony remote turning on all of my equipment, it starts up faster than my TV! I can't speak for disk compatability on the BD55 or S550, as I only tried a total of 4 disks (2 BDs and 2 SDs), and all played as intended. The BD-P2500 has been wonderful in that regard though. I know early Samsung BD players were plagued with compatability problems, so it made me nervous, but my 2500 hasn't shown even as much as a stutter on over 25 BDs and countless SDs through Netflix. The Netflix watch now capability was a huge plus for me as well. I just checked my queue and we've gone through over 30 shows/movies instantly now as well with great results. Quality ranges depending on the encode of the particular stream, but some of the HD (720p) encodes are extremely good, and you also get the benefit of the Reon chip for upconverting the netflix stream as well. With the latest addition of DTS-HD MA internal encoding, I'd have to disagree and say that it is pretty much a slam dunk. Check the pricing thread... at least one dealer has them for under $300 shipped right now, and another may honor rain checks for $250.



1. I'll take your word for it on the SD upconversion. I haven't done any side by sides. I was simply commenting that many others on the threads have said that just because the 2500 has the Reon doesn't make it superior. I've read the 2500 is better but that it wasn't as good as some claimed because of the Reon chip.


2. I have done side by sides on BD and don't see any difference worth noting. I say they are a wash.


3. Netflix streaming is a definite bonus for the 2500 if that is something the buyer deems important. I would love to have it but personally don't think the $100 difference is worth it for that alone. Speaking of which, is it possible for the Panny to add this feature in the future if they cut a deal with Netflix of does the Panny's build prohibit this as a possiblt feature. Just curious.


----------



## roth79

No Donnie I dont as I dont know what that is!!! (LOL) I dont care as the I could watch the my new Kuro with no sound and be pretty happy!!!


The dspa1 does pretty good with audio, so I believe it will be ok.


Thanks for the help.


Roth79


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selvos* /forum/post/15525643
> 
> 
> despite my unending love of hd dvd...i finally feel I must drop some clams on a blu ray player since they have finally come to a point where i feel br is similar to where hd dvd was years ago (strange...that's incredible marketing for you).
> 
> 
> anyways...these are the stats i would like: 1080p including upscaling, decoding of all hd audio formats, digital 7.1 audio, latest profile, price point 200 -300? any suggestions?



How will you be connecting the player to your audio system for the 7.1 digital audio that you are wanting to have?


----------



## butsu

If you already have a new hi-rez HD reciever,SONY S-350 is good a player one,S-550 do the HD sound job for old reviever.The PQ and SQ is not diferrent beteen these 2 players,also a cheap for money one.


----------



## Selvos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15528502
> 
> 
> How will you be connecting the player to your audio system for the 7.1 digital audio that you are wanting to have?



probably hdmi


----------



## bvader

Anothere HD-DVD guy...been doing my reading etc...have a decent grasps on the players out there and what I want.


But a question or maybe can point me to a thread. Whats the prevailing wisdom of the players with the built in streaming capability, I am usually a non-combo-ish guy, or more really of a specific piece of equipment for a specific purpose guy.


So what do you guys and gals fall on that? Not exactly whether the 2550 is "the right" or perfect player but on the concept of mixing the player and streaming.


----------



## terrycym

Is there or will there be a DVD-V, SACD, BD player which is DVD *region free* available in UK/Europe?


----------



## prepress

I'm in the market for a player also, but my needs may be a bit different than most. I have a conventional 2-channel stereo system to which video capability has been added. I have separate preamp and power amps, with my speakers bi-wired.


As such, I'm concerned about a player which works well in a 2-channel setup and offers good enough audio to function as a standalone CD player (sound quality is important to me). The display is a Pioneer Elite PRO-111FD, fed by a DVDO Edge processor. I'd hope to bypass most of the issues I read about on other threads since those are in full, more complex HT systems.


I guess what I need is not so much help in deciding, but in narrowing the choices so I can investigate them more properly.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roth79* /forum/post/15528168
> 
> 
> No Donnie I dont as I dont know what that is!!! (LOL) I dont care as the I could watch the my new Kuro with no sound and be pretty happy!!!
> 
> 
> The dspa1 does pretty good with audio, so I believe it will be ok.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> Roth79



Then the Panny BD35 or the Sony S350 will suit you just fine.


----------



## Brightnoah

I am in the process of buying a blu-ray player for my Pioneer plasma (42" model). I narrowed it down to either the Pioneer BDP-51FD and the Panasonic BD35. From a standpoint of picture quality, which is better? Most likely I will not use BD-Live so that won't be a factor for me. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Dark Rider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wish* /forum/post/15527455
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 3. Netflix streaming is a definite bonus for the 2500 if that is something the buyer deems important. I would love to have it but personally don't think the $100 difference is worth it for that alone. Speaking of which, is it possible for the Panny to add this feature in the future if they cut a deal with Netflix of does the Panny's build prohibit this as a possiblt feature. Just curious.



I don't see why any BD Live capable player with enough memory (either internally or via usb thumb drive) couldn't be modified to include it. I think it's more of a question of licensing. It will be a while until bandwidth takes streaming to Blu-Ray levels, but for what it is, I have been very happy with the streaming Netflix, and hope that Netflix expands the service... as long as it doesn't impact my bandwidth


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15521802
> 
> 
> Upconverting is in the eye of the beholder and you'll gets lots of different opinions about the upconverting quality of various players. But, most eyes agree that Oppos do a great job with DVDs.



I'll say. Got a Panny 35 recently and it does not upconvert as well as my Sony upconvert player. Plus the fact that I can't see hardly any difference between it and the Panny, I'm thinking about selling it. Not the improvement I was led to believe.


----------



## Bozster

I would really appreciate some advice.


Here's my question:


So I setup the new home theater. I got the Sony HW10 pj and I'm super happy with it. I have Denon 2809ci and PS3.


It always seemed to me that even though PS3 is great, I was getting better sound even from Samsung BD-1500 I picked up for my living room.


Now, I'm kind of torn to not use PS3 as my main Blu-Ray player due to it's automatic decoding and inability to bitstream audio for my receiver to process. I'm pretty sure my Denon would handle the task much better.


So here comes the question. What Blu-Ray player would be the best choice that would allow me to bitstream audio for my reciever to process that will give me same or better video quality as PS3.


I'm not sure if I'll break the rules mentioning pricing but I'm looking for something up to $500. I'm not sure what player would be really best and it really should be BD-Live capable.


I can't really decide even though I see a lot of threads here.


So the setup as I have it now:


- Denon 2809ci

- Sony VPL-HW10

- Klipsch Reference (older) 6.1 setup


I could get a player with Netflix but to be honest I already have Xbox 360 so it's really not a must in the requirements at all. I'm more concerned with audioa and getting the max out of picture quality.


Am I being paranoid about PS3 decoding and passing to receiver as PCM and it sounding less detailed and clear?










What would you get if you had my setup?


Thanks!


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bozster* /forum/post/15540514
> 
> 
> I would really appreciate some advice.
> 
> 
> Here's my question:
> 
> 
> So I setup the new home theater. I got the Sony HW10 pj and I'm super happy with it. I have Denon 2809ci and PS3.
> 
> 
> It always seemed to me that even though PS3 is great, I was getting better sound even from Samsung BD-1500 I picked up for my living room.
> 
> 
> Now, I'm kind of torn to not use PS3 as my main Blu-Ray player due to it's automatic decoding and inability to bitstream audio for my receiver to process. I'm pretty sure my Denon would handle the task much better.
> 
> 
> So here comes the question. What Blu-Ray player would be the best choice that would allow me to bitstream audio for my reciever to process that will give me same or better video quality as PS3.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll break the rules mentioning pricing but I'm looking for something up to $500. I'm not sure what player would be really best and it really should be BD-Live capable.
> 
> 
> I can't really decide even though I see a lot of threads here.
> 
> 
> So the setup as I have it now:
> 
> 
> - Denon 2809ci
> 
> - Sony VPL-HW10
> 
> - Klipsch Reference (older) 6.1 setup
> 
> 
> I could get a player with Netflix but to be honest I already have Xbox 360 so it's really not a must in the requirements at all. I'm more concerned with audioa and getting the max out of picture quality.
> 
> *Am I being paranoid about PS3 decoding and passing to receiver as PCM and it sounding less detailed and clear?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you get if you had my setup?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



It's in your head. The audio is not any different than bitstreaming with the 1500, lossless is lossless. With everything calibrated and level match you should not be able to tell the difference. Listen with your ears, and not your eyes.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brightnoah* /forum/post/15533751
> 
> 
> I am in the process of buying a blu-ray player for my Pioneer plasma (42" model). I narrowed it down to either the Pioneer BDP-51FD and the Panasonic BD35. From a standpoint of picture quality, which is better? Most likely I will not use BD-Live so that won't be a factor for me. I appreciate your help.



They are pretty much equal. Why these two models out of curiosity?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15531211
> 
> 
> I'm in the market for a player also, but my needs may be a bit different than most. I have a conventional 2-channel stereo system to which video capability has been added. I have separate preamp and power amps, with my speakers bi-wired.
> 
> 
> As such, I'm concerned about a player which works well in a 2-channel setup and offers good enough audio to function as a standalone CD player (sound quality is important to me). The display is a Pioneer Elite PRO-111FD, fed by a DVDO Edge processor. I'd hope to bypass most of the issues I read about on other threads since those are in full, more complex HT systems.
> 
> 
> I guess what I need is not so much help in deciding, but in narrowing the choices so I can investigate them more properly.



What type of connection will be used for audio, HDMI or analog?


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dark Rider* /forum/post/15524052
> 
> 
> I did a head to head with the BD55 and S550 when I was shopping, and the BD-P2500 was noticably better than both in upconverting SDs, even to my non-professional eye. I also owned an XA2 for a brief stint, and I would say the BD-P2500 is every bit as good as the XA2 in that regard. All three BD units were pretty much on par with BD quality. Personally, the out of the box colors looked more accurate on the Sony and Samsung units, but I've always preferred a more natural image. As noted many times over, the Panny BD35/55 have some color tweaking going on, but that can be calibrated for a particular set, depending on user preferences, so I call it a wash. If you like a sharper image, the Reon on the Samsung works its magic on BDs as well. Personally, I don't like it set above low for my tastes though, as anything above low for BDs looks too sharp for my tastes. At the time I was shopping, the Samsung load times were about 5 secs slower than the BD55 and about 10 secs slower than the S550. However, I'd like to revisit that with the newer firmware updates making a notable improvement in load times. I think some of it had to do with tweaking the additional netflix/pandora software. Now you get an HDMI handshake and can open and close the drive door immediately upon powering on. Total time to menu is under 10 secs, and with my Harony remote turning on all of my equipment, it starts up faster than my TV! I can't speak for disk compatability on the BD55 or S550, as I only tried a total of 4 disks (2 BDs and 2 SDs), and all played as intended. The BD-P2500 has been wonderful in that regard though. I know early Samsung BD players were plagued with compatability problems, so it made me nervous, but my 2500 hasn't shown even as much as a stutter on over 25 BDs and countless SDs through Netflix. The Netflix watch now capability was a huge plus for me as well. I just checked my queue and we've gone through over 30 shows/movies instantly now as well with great results. Quality ranges depending on the encode of the particular stream, but some of the HD (720p) encodes are extremely good, and you also get the benefit of the Reon chip for upconverting the netflix stream as well. With the latest addition of DTS-HD MA internal encoding, I'd have to disagree and say that it is pretty much a slam dunk. Check the pricing thread... at least one dealer has them for under $300 shipped right now, and another may honor rain checks for $250.



What does the audio come in as with Netflix? Is it 2.0,5.1,TrueHD,DTS-HD/MA?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bozster* /forum/post/15540514
> 
> 
> 
> Am I being paranoid about PS3 decoding and passing to receiver as PCM and it sounding less detailed and clear?



If I read you right, you're comparing what you hear from your PS3 with what you remember hearing from a different player in a different room with different connections to a different system...?


Dude. Seriously. As the man said, lossless is lossless. Unpacking lossless audio is not something one box can do better than another. And a lot of the time, room effects -- speaker placement, proportions, wall treatments, etc. -- have a greater effect on sound than anything else.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15541046
> 
> 
> What type of connection will be used for audio, HDMI or analog?



Well, audio will go straight to my preamp (an Audio Research) via the usual stereo interconnects. Video will go through the Edge and on to the TV.


I have a list of candidates but it's too long. And this doesn't _have_ to be a BD player; a strong upconverting DVD will work too.


----------



## dougthonus

I'm looking for a blu ray player with the following features:


1) It plays divx/xvid movies

2) It has a hack to disable UOPs


Does any such player exist? I haven't seen any players that have UOP hacks in my limited searching, but I don't know of a good way to find one that does. I kind of lucked into my last player that did that (a standard def oppo player), and it'd be really hard to go back to watching all the "you can't do this" 10 minute intros to DVDs etc.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougthonus* /forum/post/15541955
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a blu ray player with the following features:
> 
> 
> 1) It plays divx/xvid movies
> 
> 2) It has a hack to disable UOPs
> 
> 
> Does any such player exist? I haven't seen any players that have UOP hacks in my limited searching, but I don't know of a good way to find one that does. I kind of lucked into my last player that did that (a standard def oppo player), and it'd be really hard to go back to watching all the "you can't do this" 10 minute intros to DVDs etc.



1) The Memorex players


2) None that I'm aware of


3) When considering Memorex....you get what you pay for.


----------



## Bozster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/15541548
> 
> 
> If I read you right, you're comparing what you hear from your PS3 with what you remember hearing from a different player in a different room with different connections to a different system...?
> 
> 
> Dude. Seriously. As the man said, lossless is lossless. Unpacking lossless audio is not something one box can do better than another. And a lot of the time, room effects -- speaker placement, proportions, wall treatments, etc. -- have a greater effect on sound than anything else.



I didn't say I tried the Samsung on different set. I plugged it in to 2809ci on the same setup.


I still think that it sounds better then PS3. I don't know. I'm not looking at receiver at all. My lights are down and I'm watching the same movie. The sound seems clearer and more detailed when it's bitstreamed for Denon to decode instead of PS3 doing the job.


I don't know.. so that takes me to original question what player would be good for bitstreaming to Denon and not PS3.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bozster* /forum/post/15542985
> 
> 
> so that takes me to original question what player would be good for bitstreaming to Denon and not PS3.



They'll all be the same. There's no player processing of any kind with bitstream.


----------



## LarryDi

I realize that it's not necessary to match manufacturers, but I thought that with ease of use and how the audio/video gets processed thru the Pioneer receiver to the Panny TV that one may be better to match than the other.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/15515886
> 
> 
> LarryDi ,
> 
> 
> You don't have to have similar manufacturers. I have a Panny BD-35 connected to a Yamaha AVR connected to a Sony SXRD. No issues and the BD-35 is a great player.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15541842
> 
> 
> Well, audio will go straight to my preamp (an Audio Research) via the usual stereo interconnects. Video will go through the Edge and on to the TV.
> 
> 
> I have a list of candidates but it's too long. And this doesn't _have_ to be a BD player; a strong upconverting DVD will work too.



If audio analog audio is the priority the Sony BDP ES5000, one of the Pioneer Elite players or one the Denon players. The Sony and Elite players can do SD DVD @ 480i over HDMI which works to your advantage since you have the Edge. Try popping into those master threads for more details.


----------



## pushpindersohi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *selfagainstcole* /forum/post/15218577
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a blu-ray player, but am not quite sure what I want. I'm in the process of setting up an inexpensive tv/surround system/high def viewing experience in my room. I plan on purchasing the Onkyo HT-SP908 HTIB, which I would provide a link for but cannot due to my post count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Which Blu-ray player would work best with this? I would like it to be under $350, but will go a little over if necessary. I am pretty sure that it needs to have Dolby True-HD as well, and am unsure if I would want DTS-HD. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.



Hi,


Well you can buy Sony BDPS550 blueray player. Its True HD and Dolby as well and the price is under ur budget. You can go to store of Expo elcetronics in your city if they have or just go online and buy it from there and get great deals on more products.


----------



## pushpindersohi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougthonus* /forum/post/15541955
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a blu ray player with the following features:
> 
> 
> 1) It plays divx/xvid movies
> 
> 2) It has a hack to disable UOPs
> 
> 
> Does any such player exist? I haven't seen any players that have UOP hacks in my limited searching, but I don't know of a good way to find one that does. I kind of lucked into my last player that did that (a standard def oppo player), and it'd be really hard to go back to watching all the "you can't do this" 10 minute intros to DVDs etc.



Well none of the players mentioned the features you just mentioned. Well there is a great deal available online for buying new blue ray player. Its of Sony.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pushpindersohi* /forum/post/15543649
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Well you can buy Sony BDPS550 blueray player. Its True HD and Dolby as well and the price is under ur budget. You can go to store of Expo elcetronics in your city if they have or just go online and buy it from there and get great deals on more products. You can visit www.electronics-expo.com



Pricing, deals and locating talk is limited to the Deals thread only. Please edit your post.


----------



## smokey982

Well after reading through pages and pages of this thread. It looks like the general consenus is the Panasonic BD35. So now that you guys have talked me into it, how about telling me where I can find it. I do not have a Costco anywhere around here, and my local Best Buy and Circuit City are both completely out of stock. I think I can get one from Amazon for $338, but that's more than I've heard anyone else paying. So now what?


----------



## kclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokey982* /forum/post/15543834
> 
> 
> Well after reading through pages and pages of this thread. It looks like the general consenus is the Panasonic BD35. So now that you guys have talked me into it, how about telling me where I can find it. I do not have a Costco anywhere around here, and my local Best Buy and Circuit City are both completely out of stock. I think I can get one from Amazon for $338, but that's more than I've heard anyone else paying. So now what?


 http://www.crutchfield.com/p_133BD35...35.html?tp=171 

order it before 3pm and depending upon where you live you can get it the very next day at your doorstep. peep the scratch n' dent price, i've ordered using that before and the item was flawless (maybve i just lucked up







)


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokey982* /forum/post/15543834
> 
> 
> Well after reading through pages and pages of this thread. It looks like the general consenus is the Panasonic BD35. So now that you guys have talked me into it, how about telling me where I can find it. I do not have a Costco anywhere around here, and my local Best Buy and Circuit City are both completely out of stock. I think I can get one from Amazon for $338, but that's more than I've heard anyone else paying. So now what?



Then you're ready to move on to this thread. LINK


----------



## kokobucks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/15541380
> 
> 
> What does the audio come in as with Netflix? Is it 2.0,5.1,TrueHD,DTS-HD/MA?



Dolby PL....No 5.1 yet. Hopefully soon enough though. None of the downloadable services do anymore than Dolby PL right now.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kokobucks* /forum/post/15544037
> 
> 
> Dolby PL....No 5.1 yet. Hopefully soon enough though. None of the downloadable services do anymore than Dolby PL right now.



I think you mean "stereo." DPL is a processing algorithm, not an encoding format.


----------



## Green Jello

Hey all. I've been away from looking into blu-ray players for a while now (I bought a PS3). Anyway, I'm back in the market and wondering what's changed.


The main thing I need is a player that decoded DTHD and DTS Master internally with a 7.1 ch analog out. I was originally thinking Sony 550 or Samsung 2550. Are there any other players right now, or are those still the best two? Thanks.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Green Jello* /forum/post/15544628
> 
> 
> Hey all. I've been away from looking into blu-ray players for a while now (I bought a PS3). Anyway, I'm back in the market and wondering what's changed.
> 
> 
> The main thing I need is a player that decoded DTHD and DTS Master internally with a 7.1 ch analog out. I was originally thinking Sony 550 or Samsung 2550. Are there any other players right now, or are those still the best two? Thanks.



There is a table here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1050507 


-Bill


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bozster* /forum/post/15542985
> 
> 
> I didn't say I tried the Samsung on different set. I plugged it in to 2809ci on the same setup.
> 
> 
> I still think that it sounds better then PS3.



It's the same bits. May be louder bitstreamed, though, which could be what you're hearing.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokey982* /forum/post/15543834
> 
> 
> Well after reading through pages and pages of this thread. It looks like the general consenus is the Panasonic BD35. So now that you guys have talked me into it, how about telling me where I can find it. I do not have a Costco anywhere around here, and my local Best Buy and Circuit City are both completely out of stock. I think I can get one from Amazon for $338, but that's more than I've heard anyone else paying. So now what?



Now we wait for the next-gen Panasonic players (specifically, the BD-60)... They were just announced at CES -- see this thread -- and are the reason the BD35/55 are discontinued.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15543628
> 
> 
> If audio analog audio is the priority the Sony BDP ES5000, one of the Pioneer Elite players or one the Denon players. The Sony and Elite players can do SD DVD @ 480i over HDMI which works to your advantage since you have the Edge. Try popping into those master threads for more details.



I've subscribed to the Sony (5000ES) and Pioneer (51/05/58AV) threads. I've subscribed to Denon threads also and have their 3930, 1800 and 3800 on my list, though $2000 is a lot. Those threads suggest there are reliability issues with the 3930 (plus a 1-year warranty only) but the 3930 is an excellent performer. The 3800 has gotten good reviews (I've seen two), though one noted some sluggishness in responding to commands. The Sony has a five-year warranty, which I like, but I'd like to know more.


I may decide to get a separate CD or CD/SACD player, which would impact my choice as well. Research is work, and I'll keep at it for now. Thanks.


----------



## mfogarty5

I apologize if this has been asked, but I couldn't find an answer using search.


We have a camcorder that records directly to mini DVD-Rs that can be played in a dvd player. When I play these discs on our current upconverting Samsung DVD player I notice jaggies and lots of block artifacts.


Most reviews that judge "upconversion" of DVDs use film based sources, but home movies are video based.


I figure the Samsung 2500/2550 with the Reon is my best bet, but wanted to see if anyone had experiences upconverting home videos from a DVD on their blu ray player.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfogarty5* /forum/post/15549444
> 
> 
> I apologize if this has been asked, but I couldn't find an answer using search.
> 
> *We have a camcorder that records directly to mini DVD-Rs that can be played in a dvd player. When I play these discs on our current upconverting Samsung DVD player I notice jaggies and lots of block artifacts.*
> 
> 
> Most reviews that judge "upconversion" of DVDs use film based sources, but home movies are video based.
> 
> 
> I figure the Samsung 2500/2550 with the Reon is my best bet, but wanted to see if anyone had experiences upconverting home videos from a DVD on their blu ray player.



A new player may fix some of this, but the problem is likely your camera. What resolution are you recording at?


As a side note, you'll not find but a few people whom recommend the Samsung players around here.


----------



## eme1

Hi Guys,


A friend of mine has a Denon DVD-3910, but it broke about a couple of weeks ago. It will cost him about $275 to fix. I told him to just ditch the player and buy a new Blu-ray player. He is having a hard time letting go of the player because it cost him about a grand when he bought it new about 4 years ago.

What do you guys think, should he ditch the Denon and use the 275 to buy a new Blu-ray? I'm assuming the picture quality on a regular Blu-ray player will be much better than the Denon. We are sort of having a small bet on what the majority of the responses to this thread will say. Thanks.


----------



## Piledriver123

Hi,


I am looking for a Regionfree Blu Ray Player. It should also play DVD in Pal & NTSC. The regionfree should be for both DVD´s and Blu-Ray´s. I know that the majority of the Blu Rays are Multiregion, but not all...

Is there something out there, out of the box or via Firmware update?

It doesn´t have to bee in the US market, I also could buy it in Germany.

Ok one more thing, it should have 110-220 V. 

Thanks in advance for your help!


Piledriver


----------



## pushpindersohi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokey982* /forum/post/15543834
> 
> 
> Well after reading through pages and pages of this thread. It looks like the general consenus is the Panasonic BD35. So now that you guys have talked me into it, how about telling me where I can find it. I do not have a Costco anywhere around here, and my local Best Buy and Circuit City are both completely out of stock. I think I can get one from Amazon for $338, but that's more than I've heard anyone else paying. So now what?



Well you can buy same model with lesser price. If you have any Expo store mear you, just go and get that from the store otherwise just visit electronics-expo.com and you will buy it from there.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Green Jello* /forum/post/15544628
> 
> 
> Hey all. I've been away from looking into blu-ray players for a while now (I bought a PS3). Anyway, I'm back in the market and wondering what's changed.
> 
> 
> The main thing I need is a player that decoded DTHD and DTS Master internally with a 7.1 ch analog out. I was originally thinking Sony 550 or Samsung 2550. Are there any other players right now, or are those still the best two? Thanks.



Sony S550 or Panny BD55.


----------



## dvdchance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pushpindersohi*  /forum/post/15561639
> 
> 
> ya definately, he must opt for new blue ray player......its costs nearly same to him so why wasting money on older one. So just go with him nd buy the new one.Best of luck



I wouldn't be so quick to discount fixing the 3910, but it depends on how the user uses his player.


Does he have a large DVD collection that he intends to continue using or will he be double-dipping titles he already has with Blu-rays? If he will keep watching his existing DVD's, the 3910 is tough to beat for it's SD PQ, especially if he is someone who takes the time to really explore it's many settings.


What about the multi-channel audio formats? Does he also use the player for SACD or DVD-Audio? I don't believe there are any universial Blu-rays currently available, so these discs will be a no play for him if he chooses Blu-ray.


----------



## Selvos

wow...these forums make me consider every tiny detail (which I guess is a good thing).

I have a samsung dlp with a cheap ss receiver, but going to upgrade to new avr with 7.1 audio (but not right now, would rather get br disc player first).

Anyways, here are a couple questions: On the sony 350, I've noticed that analog audio is only 2.0, can that be updated? Same question for the bd 35. Which of the two is the better player specifically for pq on blu ray discs?

And if anyone has a direct comparison between the 550 and 55 for br pq that would be great. Thanks


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selvos* /forum/post/15563145
> 
> 
> wow...these forums make me consider every tiny detail (which I guess is a good thing).
> 
> I have a samsung dlp with a cheap ss receiver, but going to upgrade to new avr with 7.1 audio (but not right now, would rather get br disc player first).
> 
> Anyways, here are a couple questions: On the sony 350, I've noticed that analog audio is only 2.0, can that be updated? Same question for the bd 35. Which of the two is the better player specifically for pq on blu ray discs?
> 
> And if anyone has a direct comparison between the 550 and 55 for br pq that would be great. Thanks



The S350 and the BD35 have two physical analog output connections.


The picture edge between the two players is the BD35(opinions vary).


Comparison between the S550 and the BD55 has a dedicated thread. LINK


----------



## AV_Gecko

Is this thread sponsored by Sony and/or Panasonic?







Lol. I don't have any kind of brand affinity and tend to choose my audio/video gear based on who offers the best value and performance all around.


Here's a comparison I've made of the Samsung 2550, Panasonic BD55 and the Sony S550.

*Blu-Ray performance*


Blu-ray performance between the three is essentially the same, if there are differences they are too minor too realistically notice.

*SD DVD upscaling*


Samsung 2550 - HQV Silicon Optix Reon chip - viewed to be close to/on par with the HQV processing of the much more expensive (double the cost) units (Denon, Oppo, etc.).

Panasonic BD55 - uses UniPhier chip - a good chip, but not considered to be as good as the Reon/Realta chips.

Sony S550 - NEC MC10092F1 chip. Not on par with the Reon.


Note on the chips used - The Silicon Optix Realta is considered one of, if not the best, de-interlacing video processing chips on the market today. It is used in high end (think > $1K) equipment from Denon, Marantz, etc. The Reon (also Silicon optix) is a scaled down version of this chip, but only slightly. It is likely the best chip in the 'budget' range of disc players (under ~ $500). The processing of the Reon is essentially as good as the Realta, the main difference is that the Reon lacks the Realta's programmability regarding its application in a video processing device. In short, the Realta is a professional-end chip, the Reon was designed for standalone disc players for the consumer market.

*DTS-HD MA On-board*


All three.

*7.1 analog audio outputs and HDMI*


All three.

*On-board memory/USB*


Samsung 2550 - Yes, 1GB onboard, USB slot

Panasonic BD55 - No, uses SD card slot, no USB

Sony S550 - No, 1GB usb flash drive included

*Ethernet port*


All three

*Netflix/Pandora*


Samsung 2550 - both

Panasonic BD55 - no

Sony S550 - no


So...I'm not some Samsung fanboy, I just don't get the Sony/Panasonic obsession.


The 2550 outperforms the S550 on pretty much all fronts. Better SD DVD upscaling, onboard memory, Netflix and Pandora included - and all other options the same. For the same price.


The 2550 is CHEAPER than the BD55 by about $150, and it also has all the same features - if not better. The SD DVD upscaling is at the least on par, and likely better, especially if you have a properly tuned HDTV to notice.


I have read reports of Samsung having issues with certain DVD/Blu-Ray playback but I certainly have not had these problems. My 2550 plays everything I've tried so far - old DVDs to new Blu-Ray offerings - it has played them all flawlessly. The picture quality from regular DVDs is incredible. It is almost as good as Blu-Ray.


As far as firmware updates being slow, that is simply ridiculous. Samsung has released 3 firmware updates for the 2550 since I bought it during Boxing week. The latest firmware added the onboard DTS-HD MA decoding that Samsung promised when they released the player. Promised and delivered.


So...in conclusion I am certainly not trying to bash any one player or other people's points of view, I am simply trying to present the knowledge I have accumulated as I scoured these forums and others trying to decide on the best player.










Cheers.


----------



## jmpage2

It's been hard to recommend the Samsung for a number of reasons. Yes, they have added DTS-MA and some other things to this player finally, but realize that those features were extremely late in being delivered.


Historically, with other players, Samsung has been extremely slow to acknowledge and fix issues with their machines. Additionally when new models come out they have historically been extremely slow to produce fixes for the older ones with new titles.


I'm glad that you are happy with the 2550, it looks like Samsung might be learning from past mistakes.


Also realize that up until recently the 2550 was a $499 machine that was priced higher than other competitive players.


----------



## AV_Gecko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15564600
> 
> 
> It's been hard to recommend the Samsung for a number of reasons. Yes, they have added DTS-MA and some other things to this player finally, but realize that those features were extremely late in being delivered.
> 
> 
> Historically, with other players, Samsung has been extremely slow to acknowledge and fix issues with their machines. Additionally when new models come out they have historically been extremely slow to produce fixes for the older ones with new titles.
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you are happy with the 2550, it looks like Samsung might be learning from past mistakes.
> 
> 
> Also realize that up until recently the 2550 was a $499 machine that was priced higher than other competitive players.



They promised to deliver the firmware update for the MA decoding by year's end and it came out first week of January...not that late?


Granted I have only jumped in recently, but I've been really happy with the player.


----------



## AV_Gecko

DrDon - oops, sorry about listing the prices in my previous post - my bad!


----------



## Dark Rider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Gecko* /forum/post/15564798
> 
> 
> They promised to deliver the firmware update for the MA decoding by year's end and it came out first week of January...not that late?
> 
> 
> Granted I have only jumped in recently, but I've been really happy with the player.




I think he was referring to earlier models, not the 2500/2550, which I agree they've been very responsive at providing updates for. Unfortunately, he's right that Samsung had a not so stellar reputation with BD players in its not so distant past... the 1200 and 1400 are two models that immediately come to mind. I know both were plagued with compatability issues. The 1500 and u5000 ended up alright after many updates, but it took quite a long while. It really is unfortunate, because the 2500/2550 are excellent players and have quite a strong following in the ownership thread. Mine has been absolutely flawless.


----------



## AV_Gecko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dark Rider* /forum/post/15566494
> 
> 
> I think he was referring to earlier models, not the 2500/2550, which I agree they've been very responsive at providing updates for. Unfortunately, he's right that Samsung had a not so stellar reputation with BD players in its not so distant past... the 1200 and 1400 are two models that immediately come to mind. I know both were plagued with compatability issues. The 1500 and u5000 ended up alright after many updates, but it took quite a long while. It really is unfortunate, because the 2500/2550 are excellent players and have quite a strong following in the ownership thread. Mine has been absolutely flawless.



Ah, didn't really know that. Well, Samsung is a pretty new player in this field, might be taking them longer to catch up in terms of production resources and experience. I couldn't be happier with my 2550 though, like you said it has been flawless.


----------



## omeletpants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pushpindersohi* /forum/post/15561613
> 
> 
> They are best. You must opt for Sony.




Why do you say that?


----------



## Amber O'Doul




> Quote:
> ... the 1200 and 1400 are two models that immediately come to mind. I know both were plagued with compatability issues.



??

Well, I just have to wonder where people get their information on these internet forums.

I don't know. All I can say is that I have owned the Samsung BDP-1400 for over a year now, and it has never had the slightest hiccup. And I have watched nearly every BD avaliable at blockbuster.










I started in firmware version 1.5, and have gone through each revision to now it is up to 2.0 I never had any issues, I just like to keep it updated.


Maybe the "compatability issues" arouse for people who haven't updated the firmware.


Anyway, firmware updating is incredibly simple.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Amber O'Doul* /forum/post/15570291
> 
> 
> ??
> 
> Well, I just have to wonder where people get their information on these internet forums.
> 
> I don't know. All I can say is that I have owned the Samsung BDP-1400 for over a year now, and it has never had the slightest hiccup. And I have watched nearly every BD avaliable at blockbuster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started in firmware version 1.5, and have gone through each revision to now it is up to 2.0 I never had any issues, I just like to keep it updated.
> 
> 
> Maybe the "compatability issues" arouse for people who haven't updated the firmware.
> 
> 
> Anyway, firmware updating is incredibly simple.



Consider yourself fortunate. The 1200 & 1400 owners threads confirm all the issues encountered with the players.


----------



## swgiust

specific needs


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Please. Need a new player.



Under $ 500.00

7.1 analog outputs

Dolby HD and DTS HD decoding on player

Profile 2.0

Good upconversion of standard DVD's.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swgiust* /forum/post/15570803
> 
> 
> specific needs
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Please. Need a new player.
> 
> 
> 
> Under $ 500.00
> 
> 7.1 analog outputs
> 
> Dolby HD and DTS HD decoding on player
> 
> Profile 2.0
> 
> Good upconversion of standard DVD's.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1050507 


-Bill


----------



## jmpage2

Well Bill this *is* the "help someone pick a player" thread, so I think we can do a bit better than to point someone to an audio comparison chart.


The poster can buy the Sony S550, Panasonic BD55 or Samsung 2550, all of which will do the job for him.


----------



## BHS

For any of you looking at alternatives because the BD35 is hard to find, don't give up! I just posted this in "Special Deals" (I'm in Canada).

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=9018 


Once you make up your mind, may you all find what you want.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15571127
> 
> 
> Well Bill this *is* the "help someone pick a player" thread, so I think we can do a bit better than to point someone to an audio comparison chart.
> 
> 
> The poster can buy the Sony S550, Panasonic BD55 or Samsung 2550, all of which will do the job for him.



Or, of course, the Samsung 2500.


It all depends how he values upscaling quality (Samsung > Panasonic > Sony) vis-a-vis other issues like firmware updates. Although this generation of Samsung players seems free of most previous issues.


----------



## alokeprasad

Any direct comparison of the 2 BD players that stream Netflix:


Samsung BDP-2550 and LG BD-300


They both cost the same. Any opinions on the pros and cons?


----------



## jmpage2

I would check the LG threads. LG has had extremely poor track record in their support of BD players to date, lagging behind other manufacturers in providing firmware updates.


They also have essentially abandoned their 1st (and maybe 2nd) generation players from updates which renders some newer discs unplayable.


Samsung does seem to have improved their support with newer models, so they might be a better bet if streaming is important to you, the Samsung 2550 also has the Reon in it so the upscaling will be very good. You can also get the 2550 for $349 at Best Buy right now which isn't a bad deal for a player with the features it has.


----------



## alan278




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kokobucks* /forum/post/15544037
> 
> 
> Dolby PL....No 5.1 yet. Hopefully soon enough though. None of the downloadable services do anymore than Dolby PL right now.



I think Vudu does 5.1, although that's a separate box, not a blu-ray player.


----------



## alokeprasad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15572495
> 
> 
> I would check the LG threads. LG has had extremely poor track record in their support of BD players to date, lagging behind other manufacturers in providing firmware updates.
> 
> 
> They also have essentially abandoned their 1st (and maybe 2nd) generation players from updates which renders some newer discs unplayable.
> 
> 
> Samsung does seem to have improved their support with newer models, so they might be a better bet if streaming is important to you, the Samsung 2550 also has the Reon in it so the upscaling will be very good. You can also get the 2550 for $349 at Best Buy right now which isn't a bad deal for a player with the features it has.



Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alan278* /forum/post/15572651
> 
> 
> I think Vudu does 5.1, although that's a separate box, not a blu-ray player.



Even the streaming stuff that does have 5.1 has bitrates much lower than DVD, which means that they are still crap compared to an optical disc.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/15571853
> 
> 
> Or, of course, the Samsung 2500.
> 
> 
> It all depends how he values upscaling quality (Samsung > Panasonic > Sony) vis-a-vis other issues like firmware updates. Although this generation of Samsung players seems free of most previous issues.



How about the Samsung 2500's sound quality, especially 2-channel?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15573277
> 
> 
> How about the Samsung 2500's sound quality, especially 2-channel?



Not what your looking for, but thought might interest you. LINK


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15573352
> 
> 
> Not what your looking for, but thought might interest you. LINK



I wonder about the "diminishing returns" argument, as one post in that thread put it. The megabuck players are not necessarily the last word in fidelity for those who put music first; maybe a separate CD player is the route for them. I think that way myself now.


But I have rack space issues, and can (theoretically) accommodate ONE additional piece. The Denon 3800 has gotten two strong reviews for both video and audio; one video reviewer even stated I could retire my CD player if I got it. But Denon has only a 1-year warranty, and the Samsung 2500 is cheaper and has a Reon chip. The latest _Home Theater_ gives it a positive review, though there was more about PQ than SQ. I guess I'll keep researching.


A good upscaling DVD may still be the move; I could wait out Blu-ray a while, let it mature more. Besides, I don't have space for all my DVDs, let alone BDs.


----------



## Kortalh

I was wondering if someone could help me decide what to buy... after reading reviews both here and elsewhere, I've narrowed it down to the following:


Playstation 3

Panasonic DMP-BD35

Sony BDP-S350


So far I'm leaning toward the PS3. I'm not really interested in the games, but the wireless networking and the ability to stream media from my PC (and potentially Netflix) are attractive features. On the other hand, I feel kinda like a dork using a game system as the main part of my home theater setup.










If I understand correctly, the PS3's Blu-Ray picture and sound quality is fairly similar to both the BD35 and the S350. However, I have a fairly large collection of standard DVDs, however, and I've read that the PS3 isn't very good at upscaling.


Would the PS3 be a good option for me? Or should I go with a stand-alone player? If the latter, which stand-alone is the best with my setup?


I've got a 1080p 46" Sony Bravia KDL-46V2500 and a 5-year-old Phillips MX-3600D 5.1 stereo system. I may end up buying a new stereo in the near future.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15575567
> 
> 
> I wonder about the "diminishing returns" argument, as one post in that thread put it. The megabuck players are not necessarily the last word in fidelity for those who put music first; maybe a separate CD player is the route for them. I think that way myself now.
> 
> 
> But I have rack space issues, and can (theoretically) accommodate ONE additional piece. The Denon 3800 has gotten two strong reviews for both video and audio; one video reviewer even stated I could retire my CD player if I got it. But Denon has only a 1-year warranty, and the Samsung 2500 is cheaper and has a Reon chip. The latest _Home Theater_ gives it a positive review, though there was more about PQ than SQ. I guess I'll keep researching.
> 
> 
> A good upscaling DVD may still be the move; I could wait out Blu-ray a while, let it mature more. Besides, I don't have space for all my DVDs, let alone BDs.



I think in a case like yours it would be best to hold out on Blu-ray. With all the recent player announcements it only makes sense.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kortalh* /forum/post/15575617
> 
> 
> I was wondering if someone could help me decide what to buy... after reading reviews both here and elsewhere, I've narrowed it down to the following:
> 
> 
> Playstation 3
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BD35
> 
> Sony BDP-S350
> 
> 
> So far I'm leaning toward the PS3. I'm not really interested in the games, but the wireless networking and the ability to stream media from my PC (and potentially Netflix) are attractive features. On the other hand, I feel kinda like a dork using a game system as the main part of my home theater setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I understand correctly, the PS3's Blu-Ray picture and sound quality is fairly similar to both the BD35 and the S350. However, I have a fairly large collection of standard DVDs, however, and I've read that the PS3 isn't very good at upscaling.
> 
> 
> Would the PS3 be a good option for me? Or should I go with a stand-alone player? If the latter, which stand-alone is the best with my setup?
> 
> 
> I've got a 1080p 46" Sony Bravia KDL-46V2500 and a 5-year-old Phillips MX-3600D 5.1 stereo system. I may end up buying a new stereo in the near future.



Sony has their own rental service on the PS3 so you probably won't see something like a Netflix service on it anytime soon.


It does do a lot of other media functions though and is a nice player, although a very pricey one that can't be easily integrated into a nicer home theater remote. There is a Nyko solution that gives you IR control of some basic functions but it can't turn on the player, is a bit laggy, etc.


PS3 is good but if I was in the market and wasn't a gamer I would go with the BD35, S350, etc.


----------



## alokeprasad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15577456
> 
> 
> PS3 is good but if I was in the market and wasn't a gamer I would go with the BD35, S350, etc.



How does Samsung BDP-2500 stack up against these players?


----------



## tomgrossi

Hi. I attempted to search this thread so forgive me if this has been answered but I didn't see it. I'm planning to finally go Blu-ray and (I think) have narrowed down to the Panny DMP-BD55K or the Samsung BD-P2500. They both have HD audio decoding inside which I'll use to pass analog audio to my legacy receiver. My main question is around video quality at 1080i. My display is a Sony LCoS (1080 native resolution) that can't accept 1080p, only 1080i. Has anyone tested these players to compare 1080i quality on BR and on upconverted DVD? The Sammy has the lauded Reon chip but I'm not sure what parts of it will get used. When it scaled 480i, for example, does the Reon internally use it's logic to deinterlace, then scale, the reinterlace (in which case I think you could still get some benefit since the "jaggies" would get smaller due to higher res) or does it just bypass that logic?


Anyone know which has better 1080i performance.

Thanks.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15575834
> 
> 
> I think in a case like yours it would be best to hold out on Blu-ray. With all the recent player announcements it only makes sense.



That may be. I'd started out wanting a better upscaling DVD, which turned into a Blu-ray because I wanted to have the option. But with well over 300 DVDs, they come first. I thought about the Denon 3930, but have reliability concerns after reading that thread. Oppo's 983 got good ink in _The Absolute Sound_, and I'm sure it'd be enough for now; then, I could get a BD later if I want as a conscious, deliberate move, rather than get sucked in psychologically simply because the BD logo is staring at me from a machine I bought first and foremost to upgrade DVD playback. I'd need to decide on that 983 quickly as it's out of production pending Oppo's BD-83 Blu-ray.


And it's not that my DV8400 is terriblebut I've noted that with some discs, video-based discs especially, I still get crushed spots in white/bright areas (using 480p generally relieves this in film-based material), which makes me wonder if a better player would solve it; hence, my upgrade kick. We'll see.


----------



## zEli173

I'm sitting on a Circuit City gift card that will be worthless in short time. I've got about $170 on it and figure a BD Player might be a decent way to put it to use (I'm considering other uses as well). I'm not sure I really need a BD player, but it's better than letting the gift card go to waste. I'd be willing to spend up to another $130, for a total of $300.


So, not knowing much about BD Players, what should I know? My priorities are:


BD video and sound quality (I'll be using 2 channel stereo for some time to come, but surround sound down the road)


CD Audio quality


Fast power up and load time


SACD compatibility (if such a thing exists, my understanding is only on the PS3)


Anyway, I'd like to strike fast; like this weekend, before there is no decent stock worth using the gift card on.


----------



## alokeprasad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zEli173* /forum/post/15578712
> 
> 
> I'm sitting on a Circuit City gift card that will be worthless in short time. I've got about $170 on it and figure a BD Player might be a decent way to put it to use (I'm considering other uses as well). I'm not sure I really need a BD player, but it's better than letting the gift card go to waste. I'd be willing to spend up to another $130, for a total of $300.
> 
> 
> So, not knowing much about BD Players, what should I know? My priorities are:
> 
> 
> BD video and sound quality (I'll be using 2 channel stereo for some time to come, but surround sound down the road)
> 
> 
> CD Audio quality
> 
> 
> Fast power up and load time
> 
> 
> SACD compatibility (if such a thing exists, my understanding is only on the PS3)
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'd like to strike fast; like this weekend, before there is no decent stock worth using the gift card on.



If streaming movies (Netflix) is important, then Samsung and LG have such players.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alokeprasad* /forum/post/15579125
> 
> 
> If streaming movies (Netflix) is important, then Samsung and LG have such players.



But he should only get the Samsung P2500.










He mentioned SACD, though, and if he cares about that the only CC-carried player he wants is the PS3. Not all PS3s play that format, though, and I'm not sure CC has the right models (4 USB port ones).


Otherwise, it depends on whether the upgrade to surround will mean a new receiver as well: if so, then just the cheapest of the general recommendations will be fine -- Sony S350 or Panasonic BD35.


Pretty much all players are the same for Blu-Ray picture; some will scale DVDs better.


----------



## Kortalh

So, between the Sony S350 and the Panasonic BD35, which one upscales better?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kortalh* /forum/post/15581548
> 
> 
> So, between the Sony S350 and the Panasonic BD35, which one upscales better?



Slight edge to the BD35.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15582199
> 
> 
> Slight edge to the BD35.



And the BD35 decodes DTS Master Audio which is worth some kind of premium price.


----------



## Barrios35

I have 300 bucks to spend. I have a 1080i with DVI Samsung DLPand and reciever with 5.1 analog inputs that might be of use, for those players that can decode and have the analog output. Other connectors are Toslink and Coaxial.. Between all the players under 300. Should I got with the Pani first than ps3? Or am I missing a player that I could use and be happy with. Is there a borderline blu ray player that I should wait for a price drop?


----------



## Frank D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barrios35* /forum/post/15583128
> 
> 
> I have 300 bucks to spend. I have a 1080i with DVI Samsung DLPand and reciever with 5.1 analog inputs that might be of use, for those players that can decode and have the analog output. Other connectors are Toslink and Coaxial.. Between all the players under 300. Should I got with the Pani first than ps3? Or am I missing a player that I could use and be happy with. Is there a borderline blu ray player that I should wait for a price drop?



The Sony 550 will give you what you want. Great player. Solid Blu Ray picture.


----------



## dfb7

so I have a Panasonic TC-32LX700 - have had it since this past summer - and we are FINALLY going to get HD in the house - obviously with 2 little ones and all sorts of other things - this has not been a priority - but I am finally going to get off my butt - or maybe give myself some reasons to sit on it a bit more and watch some TV


So - I am also thinking about during all this picking up a BlueRay player - either the Panasonic 35K - or the Sony 550 - but that is not the question -


The question is simply this -

As you know the HDTV we have is 720 display format and not the 1080 - so will the BlueRay still offer great pictures for movies - both BlueRay and Standard DVDs - or will I be better off saving that $300 or so?


I have been taken in by the pictures at the local Sony Style Store watching their display models show blueray movies - but I assume all those displays are 1080 -


I warned you before you opened this thread - MORON ALERT - but I certainly appreciate any education you can give me -


Thanks -


----------



## BillP

SD DVD is only 480i. Yes, BlueRay will look better on a 720p display than will 480i (even upscaled). I have a 720p DLP (>5 years old) and can see a definite difference between SD DVD and BD. That being said, I believe your display is a 1080p display!


----------



## ack_bk

I have to ask how far away you sit from your 32" LCD. Seating distance to screen size plays a major role with regards to seeing the benefits of HD. I have both a 100" screen (1080p projector) and a 32" LCD (720p like yours) and the benefits of HD are very noticeable on a 100" screen. They are still noticeable on our 32" LCD (I have a BD player hooked up to it as well) but I also sit about 5-6' away from the screen. If you are sitting 8' and beyond you may just want to get a good upscaling DVD player for $70 or so for now.


----------



## dfb7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ack_bk* /forum/post/15583608
> 
> 
> I have to ask how far away you sit from your 32" LCD. Seating distance to screen size plays a major role with regards to seeing the benefits of HD. I have both a 100" screen (1080p projector) and a 32" LCD (720p like yours) and the benefits of HD are very noticeable on a 100" screen. They are still noticeable on our 32" LCD (I have a BD player hooked up to it as well) but I also sit about 5-6' away from the screen. If you are sitting 8' and beyond you may just want to get a good upscaling DVD player for $70 or so for now.



sit right at 8 feet from it - but we are building a new house - and this 32 inch will go into a new fitness room - and we will be buying a 46 inch for the family room and a 55 inch+ for a home theater - so was thinking the Blueray will be able to put to some other use in the new home - but the idea of saving some cash now and just get an upscaling DVD as you suggest is a good one - thanks


----------



## prepress

I have an opportunity to get a factory-refurbished Marantz 8002 from an authorized dealer at a significant discount. I'm tempted. I've also read yet another positive review of the Denon 3800. Tempted again.


What a dangerous hobby.


----------



## Finland_newbie

Hi All,


Sorry if this is a dumb question but I am new to home theatre set-ups and need some advice.


I have recently installed a HD projector connected (via HDMI cable) to an Onkyo receiver. Currently running through the receiver I have the projector, an old JVC DVD/VCR player (analog connection not HD compliant) a JVC TV (analog connection), a cable digibox (connected via HDMI cable but not HD compliant) and a set of speakers. I want to take advantage of the HD capability of the projector and so need an upgrade to Blue Ray/DVD player.


I have been looking around and people seem to recommend PS3. What do I need to bear in mind if I buy this as my BR system? I have available HDMI slots in the receiver. Is it a simple case of plugging in the PS3 to the receiver via HDMI?


I would also like to use my MacBook air through this system as well somehow. My dream is to be able to connect to the Internet through the projector as well as be able to use the Mac as a music station. How would I do this?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## wish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barrios35* /forum/post/15583128
> 
> 
> I have 300 bucks to spend. I have a 1080i with DVI Samsung DLPand and reciever with 5.1 analog inputs that might be of use, for those players that can decode and have the analog output. Other connectors are Toslink and Coaxial.. Between all the players under 300. Should I got with the Pani first than ps3? Or am I missing a player that I could use and be happy with. Is there a borderline blu ray player that I should wait for a price drop?



As another poster mentioned the Sony 550 should give you what you need but I wasn't aware that it could be had for $300.


Another question to ask if how long do you plan to keep the older receiver? If you have plans to replace it sometime soon then I woulnd't be looking too hard at analog outs. I'm in the exact situation you are but decided that I wasn't going to spend extra on analog outs since I'm planning on very soon getting another receiver. As such I bought the Panny BD35. Great player that will give me everything I need once I have the new receiver at a reduced price.


----------



## alokeprasad

Why do people prefer Pana and Sony over Samsung BD-P2500?


I have to buy a player and am wondering if I am doing something wrong by picking the sammy...


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wish* /forum/post/15585345
> 
> 
> As another poster mentioned the Sony 550 should give you what you need but I wasn't aware that it could be had for $300.



Check the deals thread.










Sure, if the BD35 were still ~$200 or even less, that might change things. But that's discontinued, hard to find, and pricey, while high-end models with analog outs (S550 and P2500) are getting cheaper.


----------



## alokeprasad

I don't need multi channel analog outputs.


Which one should I buy: Samsung 2500, Pana BD35, Sony S550?


Just tell me and I'll do it!!!!


----------



## dengland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alokeprasad* /forum/post/15587311
> 
> 
> I don't need multi channel analog outputs.
> 
> 
> Which one should I buy: Samsung 2500, Pana BD35, Sony S550?
> 
> 
> Just tell me and I'll do it!!!!



If you don't need multichannel analog out, scratch the 550 and the 2500 to save $50-$100. Why is the Sony 350 not on your list?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alokeprasad* /forum/post/15585397
> 
> 
> Why do people prefer Pana and Sony over Samsung BD-P2500?
> 
> 
> I have to buy a player and am wondering if I am doing something wrong by picking the sammy...



Samsung has a very bad track record of supporting their players.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alokeprasad* /forum/post/15587311
> 
> 
> I don't need multi channel analog outputs.
> 
> 
> Which one should I buy: Samsung 2500, Pana BD35, Sony S550?
> 
> 
> Just tell me and I'll do it!!!!



Between the S350 and the BD35 get which ever you can find the cheapest. It's win win.


----------



## Barrios35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wish* /forum/post/15585345
> 
> 
> As another poster mentioned the Sony 550 should give you what you need but I wasn't aware that it could be had for $300.
> 
> 
> Another question to ask if how long do you plan to keep the older receiver? If you have plans to replace it sometime soon then I woulnd't be looking too hard at analog outs. I'm in the exact situation you are but decided that I wasn't going to spend extra on analog outs since I'm planning on very soon getting another receiver. As such I bought the Panny BD35. Great player that will give me everything I need once I have the new receiver at a reduced price.



Not planning on upgrading soon but not sticking to one with analogs either. Just looking for one that is reliable with updatability.


Just went to Costco they sold out on the Pani. They are giving the $50 instant rebate on the Sony BX1 due to the high demand of the Pani. So you can pick it up for about 220 or so... Not sure if that is a good one just thought I would let people know.


----------



## alokeprasad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15587388
> 
> 
> Between the S350 and the BD35 get which ever you can find the cheapest. It's win win.



Why S350 and not S550? Analog outputs on 550?


I don't have a receiver yet so that's OK.


Why not Sammy BD-P2500? Where does it fall short? Is it gain that it has analog out, which I don't need?


I see a pattern: get the cheapest one of S350, S550, BD35, P2500.


Am I correct?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alokeprasad* /forum/post/15587585
> 
> 
> Why S350 and not S550? Analog outputs on 550?
> 
> 
> I don't have a receiver yet so that's OK.
> 
> 
> Why not Sammy BD-P2500? Where does it fall short? Is it gain that it has analog out, which I don't need?
> 
> 
> I see a pattern: get the cheapest one of S350, S550, BD35, P2500.
> 
> 
> Am I correct?



Why pay extra for analog if you don't need it?


----------



## Barrios35

Mod edit: Price discussions is restricted to the deals sticky only


----------



## alokeprasad

I'm beginning to get the hang of it now:


If Netflix streaming is important: Sammy BD-P2500

Else

Cheapest of BD35, BD-55, S350, S550


The hunt for bargains begins.


Thanks all.

PS: Any known problems with any of these in playing AVCHD discs created by VRD-MC5 on DVD+R media?


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alokeprasad* /forum/post/15588421
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to get the hang of it now:
> 
> 
> If Netflix streaming is important: Sammy BD-P2500
> 
> Else
> 
> Cheapest of BD35, BD-55, S350, S550
> 
> ...



This is close to right. I would add that if your HDMI AVR can't decode the advanced audio codecs you will want to pull the S350 from the list. Also, the BD35 and BD55 are the only ones listed that play AVCHD on SD cards, so it you have such a videocam...


I have to say the the choices are a whole lot easier than a year ago.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/15588529
> 
> 
> This is close to right. I would add that if your HDMI AVR can't decode the advanced audio codecs you will want to pull the S350 from the list. Also, the BD35 and BD55 are the only ones listed that play AVCHD on SD cards, so it you have such a videocam...
> 
> 
> I have to say the the choices are a whole lot easier than a year ago.



Lets be more specific about the S350. It will decoded advanced audio, just not DTS-HD MA.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15588582
> 
> 
> Lets be more specific about the S350. It will decoded advanced audio, just not DTS-HD MA.



Good point, but of course, DTS-HD MA is the most common on Blu-ray.


----------



## alokeprasad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/15588529
> 
> 
> This is close to right. I would add that if your HDMI AVR can't decode the advanced audio codecs you will want to pull the S350 from the list. Also, the BD35 and BD55 are the only ones listed that play AVCHD on SD cards, so it you have such a videocam...
> 
> 
> I have to say the the choices are a whole lot easier than a year ago.



In my specific case, I don't have an AVR yet. So I'll buy one that does all 7.1 decoding formats.


Currently, I am planning a mini-DV based Sony HD camcorder. That will allow me to archive my home videos. I'll copy each such tape on to DVD+R based AVCHD disk using VRD-MC5 recorder. That'll let me play my home videos on the BD player.


Does this open up the selection?


Will the S350 pass-through the signal to my (future) AVR to allow me to listen to DTS-HD MA coded discs?


PS: I am going to check the Sammy BD-P5500 at my local BB. If it plays the Verbatim DVD+R discs (it officially doesn't play DVD+R or +RW media, although people here have done this on their player), then I may buy that (for the Netflix streaming).


----------



## alokeprasad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15588582
> 
> 
> Lets be more specific about the S350. It will decoded advanced audio, just not DTS-HD MA.



How about S550? Is that a difference between the 350 and the 550?


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alokeprasad* /forum/post/15588807
> 
> 
> In my specific case, I don't have an AVR yet. So I'll buy one that does all 7.1 decoding formats.
> 
> 
> Currently, I am planning a mini-DV based Sony HD camcorder. That will allow me to archive my home videos. I'll copy each such tape on to DVD+R based AVCHD disk using VRD-MC5 recorder. That'll let me play my home videos on the BD player.
> 
> 
> Does this open up the selection?
> 
> 
> Will the S350 pass-through the signal to my (future) AVR to allow me to listen to DTS-HD MA coded discs?
> 
> 
> PS: I am going to check the Sammy BD-P5500 at my local BB. If it plays the Verbatim DVD+R discs (it officially doesn't play DVD+R or +RW media, although people here have done this on their player), then I may buy that (for the Netflix streaming).



Sounds like you would do equally well with the BD35, BD55 S350 or S550 -- whiever is cheaper.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alokeprasad* /forum/post/15588817
> 
> 
> How about S550? Is that a difference between the 350 and the 550?



The S550 decodes DTS HDMA internally and sends out either multi-channel PCM over HDMO OR analog.


See the audio specs thread for the details.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alokeprasad* /forum/post/15588807
> 
> 
> In my specific case, I don't have an AVR yet. So I'll buy one that does all 7.1 decoding formats.
> 
> 
> Currently, I am planning a mini-DV based Sony HD camcorder. That will allow me to archive my home videos. I'll copy each such tape on to DVD+R based AVCHD disk using VRD-MC5 recorder. That'll let me play my home videos on the BD player.
> 
> 
> Does this open up the selection?
> 
> 
> Will the S350 pass-through the signal to my (future) AVR to allow me to listen to DTS-HD MA coded discs?
> 
> 
> PS: I am going to check the Sammy BD-P5500 at my local BB. If it plays the Verbatim DVD+R discs (it officially doesn't play DVD+R or +RW media, although people here have done this on their player), then I may buy that (for the Netflix streaming).



Yes, the S350 will bitstream both TrueHD and DTS-HD MA.


Don't get the P5500. You'll be sorry.


----------



## alokeprasad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15588945
> 
> 
> Don't get the P5500. You'll be sorry.



Please elaborate. What is wrong with the player (or the company?).


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alokeprasad* /forum/post/15589512
> 
> 
> Please elaborate. What is wrong with the player (or the company?).



The 2550 is over priced for one thing. It's also too early to tell what kind of support Samsung will give this player in the long run. They are notorious for basically abandoning support(firmware) when they announce new players. And, if AVCHD is important to you as you've mentioned then Sony and Panasonic are the way to go. The Sony is actually more flexible in this regard.


Bottom line Sony and Panny are benchmark, not Samsung.


----------



## AV_Gecko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alokeprasad* /forum/post/15587311
> 
> 
> I don't need multi channel analog outputs.
> 
> 
> Which one should I buy: Samsung 2500, Pana BD35, Sony S550?
> 
> 
> Just tell me and I'll do it!!!!



Did you see the post I made a page or two back? Check it out here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post15564485 


I think there is a bit of a historical bias against Samsung as previous players have had some reported issues. With the newer players, like the 1500 and now the 2550, they have produced some excellent machines, offering incredible feature sets for the money.


The 2550 is a fantastic player. In short, it's Blu-Ray performance is every bit as good as the Sony S550 or Panasonic BD55 and its SD DVD upscaling is *better* than both those players. This due to the Reon chip inside the 2550, which is a set-programmed version of the Realta chip - widely acknowledged as one of the best de-interlacing video processing chips made.


Add to that the fact the the 2550 has 1GB on-board memory (which neither of the other players has), plus a USB port (Panny has only an SD card slot), Netflix and Pandora support, onboard MA, etc, etc. and you have a winner.


Oh, and the 2550 is currently the same price as the Sony and about $150 cheaper than the Panasonic.


Just offering some perspective. I've owned Panasonic and Sony products and they've been great. But all manufacturers can have problems. The issue is - do they address them and move forward? The 2550 has had three firmware updates since Christmas. Look at Sharp - they built an excellent reputation on a great product line with the Aquos and then banding ruins it.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Gecko* /forum/post/15590158
> 
> 
> Did you see the post I made a page or two back? Check it out here:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post15564485
> 
> 
> I think there is a bit of a historical bias against Samsung as previous players have had some reported issues. With the newer players, like the 1500 and now the 2550, they have produced some excellent machines, offering incredible feature sets for the money.
> 
> 
> The 2550 is a fantastic player. In short, it's Blu-Ray performance is every bit as good as the Sony S550 or Panasonic BD55 and its SD DVD upscaling is *better* than both those players. This due to the Reon chip inside the 2550, which is a set-programmed version of the Realta chip - widely acknowledged as one of the best de-interlacing video processing chips made.
> 
> 
> Add to that the fact the the 2550 has 1GB on-board memory (which neither of the other players has), plus a USB port (Panny has only an SD card slot), Netflix and Pandora support, onboard MA, etc, etc. and you have a winner.
> 
> 
> Oh, and the 2550 is currently the same price as the Sony and about $150 cheaper than the Panasonic.
> 
> 
> Just offering some perspective. I've owned Panasonic and Sony products and they've been great. But all manufacturers can have problems. The issue is - do they address them and move forward? The 2550 has had three firmware updates since Christmas. Look at Sharp - they built an excellent reputation on a great product line with the Aquos and then banding ruins it.



Ditto on Sharp. Two years ago I was all set to get a 46" set from their 62 series after seeing one in a store—then I found AVS and all the banding talk, which just about talked me out of the purchase. I subsequently saw the banding effect in a couple of store displays which convinced me fully (I didn't see it on that first one).


As for the Samsung players, the review I read in the latest _Home Theater_ is quite positive, stating that the 2500 does DVD very well. Even if I buy a Blu-ray player, DVD is my first priority and that's what puts the Samsung on my list.


----------



## wish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/15585419
> 
> 
> Check the deals thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, if the BD35 were still ~$200 or even less, that might change things. But that's discontinued, hard to find, and pricey, while high-end models with analog outs (S550 and P2500) are getting cheaper.



I don't consider the S550 & P2500 high end. From a performance standpoint the 2500 is on the same level (mid-tier?) as the BD35 IMO with the exception of Neflix streaming media. The S550 is slightly higher because of the analog outs but per my question to him (i.e. are you considering a new receiever?) if analog out wasn't a must have then that feature would be moot. We can agree to disagree but if Netlfix streaming and analog aren't needed features then the BD35 is on par with the others and can be had at a lower price.


Of course the issue with them being hard to find is another story. The fact that they are being discontinued wouldn't deter me in the least from buying. It's still supported so why would someone shy away?


In any case it doesn't matter since he replied that he doesn't plan to buy a new receiver any time too soon. In that case I think the Sony 550 is his best option.


----------



## wish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alokeprasad* /forum/post/15588817
> 
> 
> How about S550? Is that a difference between the 350 and the 550?



I might be wrong but I thought the ONLY difference between the 350 and 550 was the analog out option.


----------



## corwiniii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Gecko* /forum/post/15590158
> 
> 
> Did you see the post I made a page or two back? Check it out here:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post15564485
> 
> 
> I think there is a bit of a historical bias against Samsung as previous players have had some reported issues. With the newer players, like the 1500 and now the 2550, they have produced some excellent machines, offering incredible feature sets for the money.
> 
> 
> The 2550 is a fantastic player. In short, it's Blu-Ray performance is every bit as good as the Sony S550 or Panasonic BD55 and its SD DVD upscaling is *better* than both those players. This due to the Reon chip inside the 2550, which is a set-programmed version of the Realta chip - widely acknowledged as one of the best de-interlacing video processing chips made.
> 
> 
> Add to that the fact the the 2550 has 1GB on-board memory (which neither of the other players has), plus a USB port (Panny has only an SD card slot), Netflix and Pandora support, onboard MA, etc, etc. and you have a winner.
> 
> 
> Oh, and the 2550 is currently the same price as the Sony and about $150 cheaper than the Panasonic.
> 
> 
> Just offering some perspective. I've owned Panasonic and Sony products and they've been great. But all manufacturers can have problems. The issue is - do they address them and move forward? The 2550 has had three firmware updates since Christmas. Look at Sharp - they built an excellent reputation on a great product line with the Aquos and then banding ruins it.



This is good to read, because I'm seriously considering the 2500 because of everything you just stated. All things equal, the Netflix streaming is a real plus to me. I just can't pull the trigger due to price right now, but this player has my minimum standards I think at this point.


----------



## skydiverfloyd

Hi,


I am new to the forum and have gotten alot of information already. Thank You so much!!

I am looking at either the Epson 6500ub, or the Mitsubishi ch6500 projector. Also looking at blueray. I have read the posts about the sony, panasonic and samsung. I have a denon avr 1800 5.1 receiver that I can't afford to upgrade at this time. I have netflix and would like to utilize that feature if the player is good quality. I still don't understand the audio hookups will it hookup to my denon the same way my current dvd player does(with standard rca cables)?


I know this is the blue ray forum but does any one have either of these projectors and blue ray players? On the fence about which projector to get.


Thanks

Jack


----------



## jmpage2

The desire for Netflix streaming would limit your choices to the Samsung 2500/2550 players, the LG player (which has several issues) or the as yet unreleased Panasonic BD60/80 players.


----------



## ChrisMc73

Would I be right in thinking that since my Denon 2309CI decodes all of the new HD Audio formats, that its not as big a deal to me what the Blu-Ray Player decodes but more what it bitstreams? Or do I have those terms confused?


I'm probably going to get the Samsung BDP2550, does it send all the HD audio formats to the AVR in a lossless/bitstream/PMC format?

Netflix is a cool feature, but redundant for me (I own an Xbox and Tivo HD S3), and Pandora really sells it.

On top of that the upscaling video chip being one of the best...etc...how can I pick a PS3 over this?


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChrisMc73* /forum/post/15603251
> 
> 
> Would I be right in thinking that since my Denon 2309CI decodes all of the new HD Audio formats, that its not as big a deal to me what the Blu-Ray Player decodes but more what it bitstreams? Or do I have those terms confused?
> 
> 
> I'm probably going to get the Samsung BDP2550, does it send all the HD audio formats to the AVR in a lossless/bitstream/PMC format?
> 
> Netflix is a cool feature, but redundant for me (I own an Xbox and Tivo HD S3), and Pandora really sells it.
> 
> On top of that the upscaling video chip being one of the best...etc...how can I pick a PS3 over this?



Well, you can't. For your needs it sounds like the Samsung is the best fit.


----------



## goody222

What do you guys think is the best blu-ray player for $300 or less, considering that all the Best Buys by me are sold out of the P35 and S350 (my first 2 choices)? I'm just looking for high quality blu-ray performance and upconverting. Thanks!!


----------



## ChrisMc73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15603297
> 
> 
> Well, you can't. For your needs it sounds like the Samsung is the best fit.



I didn't think so and you are right it fits my needs, now can we get Best Buy to get some in stock? So I can use my Christmas Gift Cards!


----------



## krfuquamd

I'd like to get a blu ray player for the family room. Already have PS3 in the basement. Have a Pio Elite 43" 720p plasma in the room. would run the blu ray thru a Pio Elite 74 TXI avr. Not concerned with audio as much as maximizing video quality with both blu ray and standard dvd's. With the knowledge that under these circumstances you probably have a point of diminishing returns with how good the video quality can be, I am willing to spend whatever is necessary to get the most out of the equipment I have. Suggestions??


----------



## ChrisMc73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChrisMc73* /forum/post/15603251
> 
> 
> Would I be right in thinking that since my Denon 2309CI decodes all of the new HD Audio formats, that its not as big a deal to me what the Blu-Ray Player decodes but more what it bitstreams? Or do I have those terms confused?
> 
> 
> I'm probably going to get the Samsung BDP2550, does it send all the HD audio formats to the AVR in a lossless/bitstream/PMC format?
> 
> Netflix is a cool feature, but redundant for me (I own an Xbox and Tivo HD S3), and Pandora really sells it.
> 
> On top of that the upscaling video chip being one of the best...etc...how can I pick a PS3 over this?



So what is the better/best way to set up the BD-P2550 audio, if I have a nice AVR (Denon 2309CI)? Configure the player to decode the HD Audio formats, or have it sent down to the AVR to be decoded?


Can the 2550 send all HD Audio in bitstream or does it do it as PCM?

Maybe I haven't fully understood the difference, I've read a lot of the threads and FAQs etc...?


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChrisMc73* /forum/post/15603802
> 
> 
> So what is the better/best way to set up the BD-P2550 audio, if I have a nice AVR (Denon 2309CI)? Configure the player to decode the HD Audio formats, or have it sent down to the AVR to be decoded?
> 
> 
> Can the 2550 send all HD Audio in bitstream or does it do it as PCM?
> 
> Maybe I haven't fully understood the difference, I've read a lot of the threads and FAQs etc...?



Please read the Audio setup thread which includes some common setup questions and ask your question there if you don't feel it is answered;

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1095740


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goody222* /forum/post/15603366
> 
> 
> What do you guys think is the best blu-ray player for $300 or less, considering that all the Best Buys by me are sold out of the P35 and S350 (my first 2 choices)? I'm just looking for high quality blu-ray performance and upconverting. Thanks!!



Surely that question hasn't been asked and answered 100 times in this thread!











You should get the BD35/K which is currently available for $250 or less from Sears or Costco.


Even if your local Sears doesn't have it in stock you can possibly order it online.


----------



## cluelessbob4

I have an older widescreen mitsubishi rptv with one 1080i input

which is being used for hdtv.no hdmi inputs.i am using standard

dvd/480p with component inputs.i would like to switch to blue ray.

My questions-

will blue work with 1080 i component inputs?

What can i expect as far as picture quality?

Is there a component input switcher?

Bob


----------



## ChrisMc73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15603985
> 
> 
> Please read the Audio setup thread which includes some common setup questions and ask your question there if you don't feel it is answered;
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1095740



I did read this thread, as I stated, guess I didn't catch the answer to my question or didn't understand if it was answered.


Just trying to figure out which is better for my situation with my equipment.

BD-P2550 bitstream or PCM to the Denon 2309CI?


----------



## kevm14

I recently upgraded to an old Sony KV-36XBR400 which is a hi-scan set (1080i) but with no digital inputs. Only component. SD DVD looks great (got the set mostly dialed in with Avia and the service menus) but I have a hankering for some HD content. I am thinking about going Bluray. The BD-55/80 look good (seem highly rated and somewhat affordable, plus analog multichannel audio out for my similar-vintage Sony STR-SL7 receiver, and native DiVX support, if imperfect). But I am also wondering about the P2500. Seems like it has the same features as the BD-55 (minus maybe DiVX), plus Netflix, which intrigues me. I have no Netflix account but without any other HD source I would be very tempted to try it out (both the streaming on demand movies and by-mail HD movies).


Does the P2500 give up anything to the hard-to-find BD-55 or not-yet-available BD-80 (tongue in cheek)? I want something that works great with my "legacy" equipment but also is future-proof, to the extent possible in the sub-$400 price range. I don't watch a ton of movies (at the moment) so load times aren't that important to me. What is important now is quality over component (1080i) and the audio decoding/DAC. I also understand I can't benefit from SD upscaling over component due to DRM. Later on (years) when I splurge on some sort of flat panel with HDMI and possibly upgraded audio, I'd also like the player to be perfectly viable (within reason). I'd rather spend


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChrisMc73* /forum/post/15606346
> 
> 
> I did read this thread, as I stated, guess I didn't catch the answer to my question or didn't understand if it was answered.
> 
> 
> Just trying to figure out which is better for my situation with my equipment.
> 
> BD-P2550 bitstream or PCM to the Denon 2309CI?



As stated in the audio thread;



> Quote:
> From an engineering perspective there should be no difference in where this decoding is done. If the player decodes the audio and sends it as digital PCM information to the AVR, the data should be identical to what you would get if the player sent bitstream (raw DTS-MA or Dolby True-HD data) to the AVR for decoding.



In other words there is no real advantage to bitstream or PCM. Either will work. In some cases PCM and onboard decoding of formats in the player is preferable since it might allow proper muxxing of multiple audio tracks such as a DTS-MA track with secondary audio like director's commentary.


----------



## T. Perinne

Hello - I could use some advice please... looking to buy a BD player for my parents... they have a Sony KDL 52XBR4 (1080P / 120hz) and would watch primarily documentary discs (Bluray not DVD) such as Discovery / National Geographic type programs. Picture quality would be highest priority. Looking to pass optical audio to the receiver for decoding. No internet connection to the player so Netflix and Pandora are not necessary. Looking at Samsung 2500, Panny BD35, or maybe one of teh sonny models. Thanks!!!


----------



## ChrisMc73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15606419
> 
> 
> As stated in the audio thread;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words there is no real advantage to bitstream or PCM. Either will work. In some cases PCM and onboard decoding of formats in the player is preferable since it might allow proper muxxing of multiple audio tracks such as a DTS-MA track with secondary audio like director's commentary.



Thanks jmpage2, thats is the tidbit of information that kind of answers what I was looking for...kind of, makes me feel better about some of my purchase decisions. Sorry to be a pain.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T. Perinne* /forum/post/15606420
> 
> 
> Hello - I could use some advice please... looking to buy a BD player for my parents... they have a Sony KDL 52XBR4 (1080P / 120hz) and would watch primarily documentary discs (Bluray not DVD) such as Discovery / National Geographic type programs. Picture quality would be highest priority. Looking to pass optical audio to the receiver for decoding. No internet connection to the player so Netflix and Pandora are not necessary. Looking at Samsung 2500, Panny BD35, or maybe one of teh sonny models. Thanks!!!



BD35 or S350 would be fine, although picture quality from SD-DVDs is slightly better reportedly on the Panasonic.


----------



## AV_Gecko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChrisMc73* /forum/post/15606346
> 
> 
> I did read this thread, as I stated, guess I didn't catch the answer to my question or didn't understand if it was answered.
> 
> 
> Just trying to figure out which is better for my situation with my equipment.
> 
> BD-P2550 bitstream or PCM to the Denon 2309CI?



Chris - jump over to the dedicated 2550 owner's thread in this forum. There are more audio explanations there than you could ask for, and likely enough to make your head spin.


The 2550 has essentially three main options for audio output - PCM or bitstream (audiophile and re-encode modes). It's all explained in the thread above.


----------



## AV_Gecko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevm14* /forum/post/15606359
> 
> 
> Does the P2500 give up anything to the hard-to-find BD-55 or not-yet-available BD-80 (tongue in cheek)? I want something that works great with my "legacy" equipment but also is future-proof, to the extent possible in the sub-$400 price range. I don't watch a ton of movies (at the moment) so load times aren't that important to me. What is important now is quality over component (1080i) and the audio decoding/DAC. I also understand I can't benefit from SD upscaling over component due to DRM. Later on (years) when I splurge on some sort of flat panel with HDMI and possibly upgraded audio, I'd also like the player to be perfectly viable (within reason). I'd rather spend


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T. Perinne* /forum/post/15606420
> 
> 
> Looking to pass optical audio to the receiver for decoding.



Why would you do that? You do realize that restricts you to (relatively) inferior sound... HDMI and analog will let you hear the lossless surround tracks in full quality.


----------



## T. Perinne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/15609228
> 
> 
> Why would you do that? You do realize that restricts you to (relatively) inferior sound... HDMI and analog will let you hear the lossless surround tracks in full quality.




Sorry - you're right... this BD player is for my parents, and I guess I'm just too used to not owning a DVD player nor BD player myself - I only watch HD programming via Dish Network (I have to use optical audio since my receiver doesn't pass HDMI and the Dish Network receiver doesn't have multichannel analog outs). I'd most likely connect audio for my folks using analog since I don't think their receiver passes HDMI either.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T. Perinne* /forum/post/15609456
> 
> 
> Sorry - you're right... this BD player is for my parents, and I guess I'm just too used to not owning a DVD player nor BD player myself - I only watch HD programming via Dish Network (I have to use optical audio since my receiver doesn't pass HDMI and the Dish Network receiver doesn't have multichannel analog outs). I'd most likely connect audio for my folks using analog since I don't think their receiver passes HDMI either.



Actually, TV is only DD 5.1 anyway, so you don't need more than optical. At the moment only Blu-Ray uses the better surround codecs.


I guess it's moot if your parents don't have a decent surround receiver or speakers, but if they do, the price difference between models without analog surround and with is pretty low these days (mostly from the "cheaper" units not being very cheap). I mean, just Froogle search the Sony S550 (actually, see the deals thread on this) or even the Samsung P2500...


----------



## kevm14




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Gecko* /forum/post/15606623
> 
> 
> However, it is easy enough to convert a DivX file into DVD format (unless you are downloading tons of DivX movies).



Yeah, been there, done that. It's not a requirement. I just thought native DiVX playback would be a more or less standard feature across the board these days.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Gecko* /forum/post/15606623
> 
> 
> The 2550 has one of the best video chips out there, a chip that may or may not make it into the new models announced this year. As a result, the 2550 is reportedly getting harder to find.



I am looking at the 2500 not 2550. And probably not as hard to find as the Panny twins.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Gecko* /forum/post/15606623
> 
> 
> Trying to look several years ahead and predicting technology trends is something that would give even Nostradamus a headache. Who knows how players made today will be supported in three, fours years' time? Probably not at all in terms of firmware updates.



But if the P2500 has the best video chipset in the industry, that's probably a better bet, technology wise, than something that is of lesser quality. I don't think my money is best served by buying a $150 player from Walmart, but I could be wrong.


EDIT: I just checked Walmart's website for S&G and I didn't see anything under $200...soon, though, I am sure.


----------



## T. Perinne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/15609672
> 
> 
> Actually, TV is only DD 5.1 anyway, so you don't need more than optical. At the moment only Blu-Ray uses the better surround codecs.
> 
> 
> I guess it's moot if your parents don't have a decent surround receiver or speakers, but if they do, the price difference between models without analog surround and with is pretty low these days (mostly from the "cheaper" units not being very cheap). I mean, just Froogle search the Sony S550 (actually, see the deals thread on this) or even the Samsung P2500...



So which would you recommend for the better picture quality - the Sonny S550 or the Samsung 2500?


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T. Perinne* /forum/post/15611644
> 
> 
> So which would you recommend for the better picture quality - the Sonny S550 or the Samsung 2500?



For Blu-Ray itself, there's minimal difference.


For upscaling DVD, the Samsung by far.


Some will suggest that firmware support on the Samsung is likely to be inferior, but if you compare the two owner threads it looks like the reverse may be true at the moment... (Admittedly, there is zero chance of Sony abandoning the S550 over the long run, but still.)


----------



## neilher

Hi,

I have a 5.1 system and a non HDMI AVR, a Lexicon MC-1 with no 7.1 upgrade, I am looking at the sony 550 or samsung 2500/2550 or the new ones 3600/4600, I have a large collection of regular DVD's , so I would want the best scaler. I can bring in audio by optical or digital RCA coax as the video is going to the projector,a JVC RS1,via a monoprice HDMI switch and HDMI cable,no network used.

Any suggestions would be appreciated,

Thanks


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neilher* /forum/post/15612685
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have a 5.1 system and a non HDMI AVR, a Lexicon MC-1 with no 7.1 upgrade, I am looking at the sony 550 or samsung 2500/2550 or the new ones 3600/4600, I have a large collection of regular DVD's , so I would want the best scaler. I can bring in audio by optical or digital as the video is going to the projector,a JVC RS1,via a monoprice HDMI switch and HDMI cable,no network used.
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated,
> 
> Thanks



Sorry, again, optical won't carry the best sound signals -- DRM issues mean HDMI is the only digital source for them. You can connect via analog to the surround inputs on your AVR... Unless the Lexicon is occupying those.


If scaling is your concern, you should probably get one of the two current Samsung models... It's not clear whether the new ones will have the Reon chip that makes it superior to the Sony or anything else near its price class.


----------



## jvcjbl

I know this is such a general question... and I apologize in advance... but I just recently (Yesterday) purchased a PDP-5020FD and got a included BDP-51FD Blu-Ray player as part of a package deal. For this display... is there a "better" blu-ray player to go with this particular display?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jvcjbl* /forum/post/15613865
> 
> 
> I know this is such a general question... and I apologize in advance... but I just recently (Yesterday) purchased a PDP-5020FD and got a included BDP-51FD Blu-Ray player as part of a package deal. For this display... is there a "better" blu-ray player to go with this particular display?



For Blu-ray playback, all players will virtually be the same. For SD DVD content other players may have a slight edge.


----------



## neilher

If I use the optical out on the 2500 or the coaxial digital out on the 550, which is better for audio for a non HDMI AVpreamp 5.1 system????????????????


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neilher* /forum/post/15614855
> 
> 
> If I use the optical out on the 2500 or the coaxial digital out on the 550, which is better for audio for a non HDMI AVpreamp 5.1 system????????????????



No difference.


----------



## neilher

so,

I would be better with the 2500 as it has the reon chip which should be better than the sony 550 for upconverting standard dvd, or am I missing something???


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neilher* /forum/post/15615172
> 
> 
> so,
> 
> I would be better with the 2500 as it has the reon chip which should be better than the sony 550 for upconverting standard dvd, or am I missing something???



No, I think you have it. The 2500 can also stream Netflix content which is another added bonus. I have a Samsung 1500 (along with a PS3 and a Panasonic BD35) and I really like the 1500. It has been a very reliable player.


----------



## Marc T

Hi all...here is what I am looking at:


DVD-3800BDCI : Cost $1,500

DVD-2500BTCI : Cost $ 750


Other components:


Pioneer PDP-6020FD

Denon AVR-3808CI

SVS SCS-01 5.0 surrounds | SVS PC12-Plus Sub

Direct TV HR22


Just trying to determine if the 3800 is worth twice the price and the most significant feature(s) it brings to the table vs. the 2500. I'm trying to read up on all this stuff, but is becoming overwhelming.


Thanks,


Marc


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neilher* /forum/post/15612685
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have a 5.1 system and a non HDMI AVR, a Lexicon MC-1 with no 7.1 upgrade, I am looking at the sony 550 or samsung 2500/2550 or the new ones 3600/4600, I have a large collection of regular DVD's , so I would want the best scaler. I can bring in audio by optical or digital RCA coax as the video is going to the projector,a JVC RS1,via a monoprice HDMI switch and HDMI cable,no network used.
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated,
> 
> Thanks



If DVD playback is your primary consideration and you have a little patience you may want to wait for the OPPO BD-83 that should be out around March or so. That should also be a good choice if you decide to go the multichannel analog audio route.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marc T* /forum/post/15616335
> 
> 
> Hi all...here is what I am looking at:
> 
> 
> DVD-3800BDCI : Cost $1,500
> 
> DVD-2500BTCI : Cost $ 750
> 
> 
> Other components:
> 
> 
> Pioneer PDP-6020FD
> 
> Denon AVR-3808CI
> 
> SVS SCS-01 5.0 surrounds | SVS PC12-Plus Sub
> 
> Direct TV HR22
> 
> 
> Just trying to determine if the 3800 is worth twice the price and the most significant feature(s) it brings to the table vs. the 2500. I'm trying to read up on all this stuff, but is becoming overwhelming.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Marc



You should probably ask this question in the Denon player thread as I think you will find very few who think either of those players offer a real leg up over the offerings from Sony, Panasonic or Samsung, let alone the Oppo BD83 which will still cost less and will have more features than either Denon unit.


----------



## zrdb

I think the high priced Denons are good if you have a couple of thousand bucks burning a hole in your pocket and just want to throw it away.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marc T* /forum/post/15616335
> 
> 
> Hi all...here is what I am looking at:
> 
> 
> DVD-3800BDCI : Cost $1,500
> 
> DVD-2500BTCI : Cost $ 750
> 
> 
> Other components:
> 
> 
> Pioneer PDP-6020FD
> 
> Denon AVR-3808CI
> 
> SVS SCS-01 5.0 surrounds | SVS PC12-Plus Sub
> 
> Direct TV HR22
> 
> 
> Just trying to determine if the 3800 is worth twice the price and the most significant feature(s) it brings to the table vs. the 2500. I'm trying to read up on all this stuff, but is becoming overwhelming.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Marc



A less expensive player Panny,Sony,Elite or Sammy with a speaker upgrade will yield you better results.


----------



## MRMOTA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marc T* /forum/post/15616335
> 
> 
> Hi all...here is what I am looking at:
> 
> 
> DVD-3800BDCI : Cost $1,500
> 
> DVD-2500BTCI : Cost $ 750
> 
> 
> Other components:
> 
> 
> Pioneer PDP-6020FD
> 
> Denon AVR-3808CI
> 
> SVS SCS-01 5.0 surrounds | SVS PC12-Plus Sub
> 
> Direct TV HR22
> 
> 
> Just trying to determine if the 3800 is worth twice the price and the most significant feature(s) it brings to the table vs. the 2500. I'm trying to read up on all this stuff, but is becoming overwhelming.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Marc



Marc,


I own the Denon AVR-3808CI and I managed to get a DVD-2500BTCI for 399 from Magnolia a few days before Christmas. I was strictly looking for a player that was solid and would compliment my AVR. I have a Panasonic 55 if I ever feel the need to use BD-Live. Upscaling on the 2500 for DVDs is just adequate. To me upscaling was not that important because I stopped buying DVDs long ago. I work for a computer company and updating the FW from a CD is not that big a deal.


This is a transport so an HDMI and an RS-232 are the only hook ups on this player.


I have not had one issue with this player and overall I am happy with it.


399 was my price point and I would not pay 750. The 3800 does offer a lot of bells and whistles and it definitely is geared to folks with DVD's and CD's, but I think it is still to expensive.


----------



## Frank D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T. Perinne* /forum/post/15611644
> 
> 
> So which would you recommend for the better picture quality - the Sonny S550 or the Samsung 2500?



Not sure about the Samsung but the Sony has many features. I was surprised to find out it has a 5 or 6 fixed point gamma adjustment. So you can boost your gamma just in the lower ire a bit if you wanted too or some other area on the ire curve.


The Sony 550 has a pretty handy sharpness control too that does what it is supposed to on HD material. I have not tested this feature thoroughly. My previous player, the Sharp 20, had this feature but it never worked.


The Sony had YCbCr options of 4:2:2 and 4:4:4 and RGB of 16-235 and 0-255. I have tested the RGB 0-255 and it definitly works on my system. This feature was on my Sharp 20 Blu Ray player but it did not work on it.


----------



## neilher

"If DVD playback is your primary consideration and you have a little patience you may want to wait for the OPPO BD-83 that should be out around March or so. That should also be a good choice if you decide to go the multichannel analog audio route."


Will the oppo have a coax digital or optical out, my lex MC1 does NOT have 7.1 inputs, wont the sony also work as it seems to have a digital coax ou???

Thanks


----------



## Franin

Im looking at buying a region B panasonic BD 35 to replace my piece of junk pioneer lx70a bd player which has a slow loading,slow powering up and crashes like you would not believe. I have a BD 30 region A already and that is the best player I have out of all my bd players.


----------



## Bvlgaro

Hey Guys, I am new here, I am trying to read the hundreds of forum posts but it gets too confusing for me









I just bought a Samsung LN46A650 and I am planning on buying next week the Onkyo HT-S6100 HTIB system. Eventually down the road I will upgrade the speakers of the HTIB and keep the receiver.

Can you tell me which player should I get considering the fact that I am not interested in PS3.


Thanks in advance for your help!


Bvlgaro


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bvlgaro* /forum/post/15623440
> 
> 
> Hey Guys, I am new here, I am trying to read the hundreds of forum posts but it gets too confusing for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a Samsung LN46A650 and I am planning on buying next week the Onkyo HT-S6100 HTIB system. Eventually down the road I will upgrade the speakers of the HTIB and keep the receiver.
> 
> Can you tell me which player should I get considering the fact that I am not interested in PS3.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> 
> Bvlgaro



What are the audio input options on the Onkyo you are buying? If HDMI does it support HDMI 1.2 at least as well as passing all handshake and HDCP information?


Does it decode any of the advanced audio formats or do you require a player that can decode these internally and then send them to the Onkyo as PCM?


The best bet player for most folks is still going to be the Panasonic BD35. It decodes all formats, is profile 2.0 compliant, is relatively fast loading, has above average upconversion of legacy SD-DVD and even supports output of legacy SD-DVD as 1080p/24 data.


The only reasons NOT to go with the Panasonic is if you can't find one, can get a smoking deal on a competing player or need a specific feature/capability that it does not have such as Netflix.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15624819
> 
> 
> The only reasons NOT to go with the Panasonic is if you can't find one



This is a pretty big reason these days. Unless you live near a lucky Costco, you can probably get the S550 for less than the BD-35...


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/15625159
> 
> 
> This is a pretty big reason these days. Unless you live near a lucky Costco, you can probably get the S550 for less than the BD-35...



If inventory on the BD35 has truly dried up then it means the replacement model is likely already in production and will be on store shelves within a month.


Remember that last year the BD35 showed up in some retailers in mid-February.


----------



## grubavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15625411
> 
> 
> If inventory on the BD35 has truly dried up then it means the replacement model is likely already in production and will be on store shelves within a month.
> 
> 
> Remember that last year the BD35 showed up in some retailers in mid-February.



There were 3 BD35s left on the shelf at the San Francisco Costco after I got mine today at about 11:30. Also, I heard Costco is issuing rainchecks, but I don't know that firsthand


----------



## soulspy

I've been reading through all these threads and haven't seen much on the Pio fd51

Does it suck? Must be why so many stores are giving it away with the 5020?

I'm heading to the local Sears and hopefully find one with the two free dvd's


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soulspy* /forum/post/15626656
> 
> 
> I've been reading through all these threads and haven't seen much on the Pio fd51
> 
> Does it suck? Must be why so many stores are giving it away with the 5020?
> 
> I'm heading to the local Sears and hopefully find one with the two free dvd's



The FD51 is one of the slowest loading players, lacks profile 2.0 support and Pioneer has been extremely slow to address problems with playback issues on discs.


IMO if your heart is set on a Pioneer wait until the new generation is out and reviewed in a couple of months time and see if they have improved things.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S

Am I right in my research findings that the DMP-BD35 and the S550 are the two least expensive BR players that internally decode DTS-MA and DolbyTrueHD?(both ~$499)

I thought I read about a player a couple months ago going for ~$300 that had these capabilities....was that just a sale on one of these two that I missed?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15617288
> 
> 
> You should probably ask this question in the Denon player thread as I think you will find very few who think either of those players offer a real leg up over the offerings from Sony, Panasonic or Samsung, let alone the Oppo BD83 which will still cost less and will have more features than either Denon unit.



I wonder if it's possible that the more complex the unit (i.e. functions), the greater the chance for something to go wrong? I hope Oppo's really working the 83 over before releasing it. I don't know if I'll wait, but if I haven't bought by the time it's out I may well go for it.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *E-A-G-L-E-S* /forum/post/15630487
> 
> 
> Am I right in my research findings that the DMP-BD35 and the S550 are the two least expensive BR players that internally decode DTS-MA and DolbyTrueHD?(both ~$499)
> 
> I thought I read about a player a couple months ago going for ~$300 that had these capabilities....was that just a sale on one of these two that I missed?



The Samsung 2500/2550 also decodes all formats internally and can be found for around $300-$350.


You can review audio capabilities in this thread;

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1050507


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S

Thank you jmpage2.


----------



## bimmernut9002

So, if you were offered the opp to buy either the PS3 or the Samsung p2550 for $350, which would you buy and why? Ready, go!


----------



## cabt1

Hi all...I am new to this forum and am looking at getting a new BD player (returning the POS Sharp I got when I picked up my Kuro 5020). I will also be buying a new AVR (likely an Integra 7.9 or Denon 2809) and want to know what is going to provide the best PQ of the following three.....

Sony BDPS550

LG BD300

Samsung BDP1500


Of course sound quality and toys are of concern but I want the picture to be the best it can be.....your help is greatly appreciated!


-Clayton


----------



## Fire Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grubavs* /forum/post/15626350
> 
> 
> There were 3 BD35s left on the shelf at the San Francisco Costco after I got mine today at about 11:30. Also, I heard Costco is issuing rainchecks, but I don't know that firsthand



I was offered a raincheck a few days ago. No idea what the raincheck would be for if they don't get in the same model.


----------



## macd

Ok, in the right place now.


I have a 65" Sony RP set that only does 1080i through component. I also have a Harmon Kardon AVR520 receiver that I will keep for a while that has no HDMI.


I would like to get a blu ray player under $400 that will work with this setup. Am I in the ballpark, and if so, please help me pick one? Thank you.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macd* /forum/post/15634066
> 
> 
> Ok, in the right place now.
> 
> 
> I have a 65" Sony RP set that only does 1080i through component. I also have a Harmon Kardon AVR520 receiver that I will keep for a while that has no HDMI.
> 
> 
> I would like to get a blu ray player under $400 that will work with this setup. Am I in the ballpark, and if so, please help me pick one? Thank you.



You will connect the BD player component to your TV and connect it via toslink/coax digital to the HK receiver.


Be aware that copy protected material (like DVD) is not upconverted over component video, so that content will be output at 480p.


Any BD player will work for your setup, I would recommend a Panasonic player, but as they are sold out everywhere until new models come out, you might want to opt for a Samsung 2500/2550 which are pretty readily available and have a similar feature set to the Panasonic players.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bimmernut9002* /forum/post/15633359
> 
> 
> So, if you were offered the opp to buy either the PS3 or the Samsung p2550 for $350, which would you buy and why? Ready, go!



They are two different animals. The PS3 is a gaming system and media streamer that also happens to play BDs. It is very fast loading and special features work very fast on it due to the high powered processor in the PS3.


On the other hand it does not have analog outputs, does not an IR remote, etc.


If you won't use the advanced media features on the PS3, and want something that integrates well into your home theater remote control, etc, then the Samsung would be a good choice.


----------



## macd




> Quote:
> Be aware that copy protected material (like DVD) is not upconverted over component video, so that content will be output at 480p.



So, you are saying my non blu ray discs (DVD's) will not be upconverted to 1080i? Right now, I have a Zenith DVD player that I turned into an LG player (firmware deal) that upconverts to 1080i all my discs. Perhaps I could find room for both it and the blu ray.


----------



## pumori

Although I usually use my Tivo since they activated Netflix streaming, I have not had any problems using Playon with my PS3 for Netflix. The Netflix quality is fine for casual viewing on a mid-size screen with download speeds >30 Mbps at my home.


I am thinking of another BD player for a basement workout/play room and just may go with another PS3 - works quite well except for the bizarre remote interface (the Nyko unit works but I always end up reaching for the Sony remote) and tosses in gaming, etc..


----------



## Electric_Haggis

Back in December, I too was tossing up between the PS3 and a standalone.


I started a couple of threads, and got some interesting responses...

http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=75318 

http://www.avforums.com/forums/blu-r...35-vs-ps3.html 


In the end, I got a PS3.

For the record, I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT.

*Why?*


* Fast as hell.

* Love the optional Bluetooth remote, and not having to aim it at the machine.

* Love the slot loading drive and operation. You just put in a disc, and the machine turns itself on.

* Love that there's no front LED display to cast light into a darkened theatre room.

* Love the info/bitrate meter that pops up when you hit the Display button.

* Love the PS3's menu and GUI.

* Love the frequent updates.

* Love having a machine that won't get discontinued next year.

* Love the flexibility of having a games machine / web browser / photo viewer / media server / etc.

* The largest user base of any Blu player.

* Many friends have PS3s, so games can be lent around. We can bring our controllers round to each other's places for the odd gaming night!

* Couldn't care less that it doesn't bitstream HD audio. It's best done in the player anyway (for interactive features, etc).

* Upscaling (on a 90" 1080p projector screen) could be _very slightly_ sharper, but it's still basically up there with the best. It's very clean and smooth, and compares well to the Toshiba HD-EP10 or the HQV scaler built in to my Benq W5000 projector.

* Am completely unconvinced that a standalone can offer superior Blu-ray PQ over HDMI - unless it's employing some sort of "enhancement" of its own.


Having said all this... _I still recommend the Panasonic BD-35 to many friends and colleagues!!_

*Why?*


* Many folks just don't want or need anything more than a simple, cheap, solid unit that plays discs and nothing more.

* Slim, more rack-friendly - You can put it anywhere.

* The PS3 is an awkward shape, a fingerprint magnet, and downright hideous to some people.

* No chance of them having issues with heat, noise or power consumption.

* Already comes with an excellent remote.

* Decodes DTS-MA, unlike the similarly-priced Sony 350.

* Panasonics have a brilliant track record for DVD playback quality and compatability.

* In Australia, Panasonics usually come DVD-region-free off the shelf. I'm pretty sure the BD-35 would too.


----------



## Fire Man

I called a different costco in my area and they told me they have 6 more panasonics coming in tomorrow or monday and that I can pay for it now and pick it up when it comes in.


So I want to be good and sure this blu ray is going to work good with my set up. I'm pretty sure I'm ok, but I want to make sure I'm not overlooking anything.


Samsung 40" LN-T4061F 1080p

Denon 1909

SVS SBS 5.1


My main concern is that the panny will fall short of what my denon can deliever.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fire Man* /forum/post/15634743
> 
> 
> I called a different costco in my area and they told me they have 6 more panasonics coming in tomorrow or monday and that I can pay for it now and pick it up when it comes in.
> 
> 
> So I want to be good and sure this blu ray is going to work good with my set up. I'm pretty sure I'm ok, but I want to make sure I'm not overlooking anything.
> 
> 
> Samsung 40" LN-T4061F 1080p
> 
> Denon 1909
> 
> SVS SBS 5.1
> 
> 
> My main concern is that the panny will fall short of what my denon can deliever.



Why would you think that? Lossless is Lossless.


----------



## Fire Man

Probably because I'm a beginner that is trying to make sure I make the right purchase.


----------



## bimmernut9002

Which Costco is it? I wanted the Panny BD35 originally, but couldn't find it anywhere, so I've begun looking at the PS3 and the Sammy BD-P2550.


----------



## Fire Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bimmernut9002* /forum/post/15635405
> 
> 
> Which Costco is it? I wanted the Panny BD35 originally, but couldn't find it anywhere, so I've begun looking at the PS3 and the Sammy BD-P2550.



Cincinnati, deerfield township to be exact.


----------



## mr. wally

are the panny bd 35s going to stop shipping soon since they have new models coming out?


----------



## Coalfax

I have had zero luck in findy any Panny BD-35's myself. Even though the thread earlier said that these weren't discontinued, I am having a hard time believing this...they are REALLY hard to locate.


That said, I did get a raincheck for Sears at 249 for one.. if one ever comes in that is.


Crosses fingers...


----------



## bimmernut9002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Coalfax* /forum/post/15635611
> 
> 
> I have had zero luck in findy any Panny BD-35's myself. Even though the thread earlier said that these weren't discontinued, I am having a hard time believing this...they are REALLY hard to locate.
> 
> 
> That said, I did get a raincheck for Sears at 249 for one.. if one ever comes in that is.
> 
> 
> Crosses fingers...



What would be the worth of the raincheck when they start receiving the BD60 (it's replacement)? My Sears couldn't issue a raincheck unless it was in the system to order, but it wasn't even in his system. That was this past Wed. I would think the raincheck should be specific to the SKU# and the new model will definitely have a different SKU.


----------



## blowabs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soulspy* /forum/post/15626656
> 
> 
> I've been reading through all these threads and haven't seen much on the Pio fd51
> 
> Does it suck? Must be why so many stores are giving it away with the 5020?
> 
> I'm heading to the local Sears and hopefully find one with the two free dvd's



Its a great machine..go here and find out why: (its a 51FD)

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1054927 


Enjoy


----------



## KidNiki02

Ok, I need some serious help here. It seems that the best, all around players out there right now are the Samsung 2500/2550 players. Here is the problem, they are discontinued now and you can't find them ANYWHERE around me. BestBuy, nope, Nebraska Furniture Mart, nope, and we all know about Circuit City... So does anyone know when the 3600 is gonna hit? This is so stupid and frustrating. I don't want to buy a 2500/2550 if in the next few weeks the 3600 is gonna hit. The only place I have seen the 2550 is Newegg, the 2500 is on Amazon. I had a BH200 but in a fit of rage I sold it on Ebay (stupid), so I'm trying to get a good replacement for my Blu-Ray playback. If Robert sees this and has any ideas or knowledge that he can divulge on the 3600 it would be greatly appreciated!


TV


----------



## wish

I'm interested in the opinion from others of buying a Blu-ray player with analog outs and matching with an older receiver. Given that the price of moving up to a Blu-ray model with analog outs is usually several hundred dollars (i.e. Panny BD35 vs BD55) I would think that money would be better spent towards opting for the lower end Blu-ray (i.e. without analog out but all other features equal) and upgrading the receiver that has the latest features (i.e. TrueHD, HDMI). Why would someone throw money towards a more expensive Blu-ray player rather than getting a lower model without analog outs and for a few hundred more upgrade the receiver? One reason that comes to mind would be if someone had a very nice & rather expensive receiver that even if older was high end. Can someone give me another?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15575834
> 
> 
> I think in a case like yours it would be best to hold out on Blu-ray. With all the recent player announcements it only makes sense.



I had an epiphany of sorts this AM, and have narrowed the field down to these: Marantz BD7003 and 8002 (great price on a refurbished unit from an authorized dealer), Denon DVD-1800, Oppo 983, and Samsung 2500. With any of these I'd keep my current DV8400 as a music player and use the new unit for video, or eschew SACD and get a dedicated CD player.


You know of course that this could change. Has anyone yet found a real review of the 7003, by the way?


----------



## Tombed

Hello, read a LOT of threads here, but here's simple question if you can help.










My Sony S350 don't read DVD+R DL so i want to return it for...

*PS3* (used 40Gb for 300$) or *Panny PD-35* (new ~300$) or *Samsung BD-P2550* (new ~300$)


Time usage :

80% : DVD+R, DVD-R, DVD-R DL, DVD+R DL

10% : Bluray

10% : Games (i already own a Xbox360 with a lot of games).

*Upscaling is important.*


Any Help please ?


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wish* /forum/post/15640267
> 
> 
> I'm interested in the opinion from others of buying a Blu-ray player with analog outs and matching with an older receiver. Given that the price of moving up to a Blu-ray model with analog outs is usually several hundred dollars (i.e. Panny BD35 vs BD55) I would think that money would be better spent towards opting for the lower end Blu-ray (i.e. without analog out but all other features equal) and upgrading the receiver that has the latest features (i.e. TrueHD, HDMI). Why would someone throw money towards a more expensive Blu-ray player rather than getting a lower model without analog outs and for a few hundred more upgrade the receiver? One reason that comes to mind would be if someone had a very nice & rather expensive receiver that even if older was high end. Can someone give me another?



$150 or so more for BD with analog outs or $400+ a new receiver, that won't make the picture or sound any better. If you got money to burn......


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr. wally* /forum/post/15635514
> 
> 
> are the panny bd 35s going to stop shipping soon since they have new models coming out?



Man am I behind...what new models?


----------



## bimmernut9002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tombed* /forum/post/15641607
> 
> 
> Hello, read a LOT of threads here, but here's simple question if you can help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Sony S350 don't read DVD+R DL so i want to return it for...
> 
> *PS3* (used 40Gb for 300$) or *Panny PD-35* (new ~300$) or *Samsung BD-P2550* (new ~300$)
> 
> 
> Time usage :
> 
> 80% : DVD+R, DVD-R, DVD-R DL, DVD+R DL
> 
> 10% : Bluray
> 
> 10% : Games (i already own a Xbox360 with a lot of games).
> 
> *Upscaling is important.*
> 
> 
> Any Help please ?



Panny BD35 and Samsung P2550 are nearly impossible to find now.. Those were exactly what I wanted and everything I've read says either will do an excellent job of upscaling and produce the sharpest of 1080P image. The biggest problem you have now is where to get one. The Panasonic's replacement (BD60) is rumored to be released only in Mar The Samsung 2550 is exclusive to Best Buy ($349.) -similar to the 2500, but also includes Pandora streaming. Unfortunately, all of the BestBuys are out of stock near me (NJ) and the "backorder" has no known timeline. Seems it's being dc'd too and replaced by the P3600 or 3650? If you can wait, get one of the new models.


----------



## KidNiki02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bimmernut9002* /forum/post/15642612
> 
> 
> Panny BD35 and Samsung P2550 are nearly impossible to find now.. Those were exactly what I wanted and everything I've read says either will do an excellent job of upscaling and produce the sharpest of 1080P image. The biggest problem you have now is where to get one. The Panasonic's replacement (BD60) is rumored to be released only in Mar The Samsung 2550 is exclusive to Best Buy ($349.) -similar to the 2500, but also includes Pandora streaming. Unfortunately, all of the BestBuys are out of stock near me (NJ) and the "backorder" has no known timeline. Seems it's being dc'd too and replaced by the P3600 or 3650? If you can wait, get one of the new models.



Its difficult to find the Samsung players because they are now discontinued. I would hope that the new ones are coming soon!


----------



## Tombed

These players are available in Canada.


Samsung 2550 looks to be the best deal at 300$ ???


Thanks !


----------



## Mike25690

I have a Denon 3800, and I'm looking for a 2nd player for a bedroom system; it will also be a temporary backup unit while I send my 3800 in for a 24p factory firmware upgrade.


I bitstream via HDMI to a Denon 3808, which does all audio decoding, and so I don't need the 7.1 analog audio outs.


However, I can get a brand new Sony BDP-S550 on ebay for $299, and free shipping, from a reputable seller I've purchased from before. I know this player has the analog outs which I won't use, but it seems like a good deal.


I really don't care that much about standard DVD upconversion, either.


Would this Sony player be a good 2nd player/backup unit, or does anyone know of a better deal anywhere?


Thanks for any info anyone can provide.


----------



## aposperp

Any opinion about the LG BD 300, picture and sound quality?


----------



## blowabs

What is the cheapest/still good 5.1 audio output BD players out there beside the Memorex MVBD2510 Blu-Ray Player?


thanks

allan


----------



## Torqued




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *E-A-G-L-E-S* /forum/post/15641922
> 
> 
> Man am I behind...what new models?


 New Panasonic Blu Ray Models


----------



## AV_Gecko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tombed* /forum/post/15645517
> 
> 
> These players are available in Canada.
> 
> 
> Samsung 2550 looks to be the best deal at 300$ ???
> 
> 
> Thanks !



Yes. It also has arguably the best upscaling of any of the players out there right now. They are getting hard to find though...especially in the US.


Part of the reason is that the new models from Samsung were announced recently and the HQV Reon chip is not mentioned. This is leading to speculation that Samsung may have dropped the Reon chip on new models due to cost. If true, that will quickly make the 2500/2550 players more valuable on the resale market - and any remaining new ones hard to find. Samsung is promising HQV on the new 3600 however, so it may well be the Reon. Odd that they wouldn't speculate on it directly though - since it is a major factor in this player's ability to perform so well.


----------



## Tombed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Gecko* /forum/post/15653414
> 
> 
> Yes. It also has arguably the best upscaling of any of the players out there right now. They are getting hard to find though...especially in the US.
> 
> 
> Part of the reason is that the new models from Samsung were announced recently and the HQV Reon chip is not mentioned. This is leading to speculation that Samsung may have dropped the Reon chip on new models due to cost. If true, that will quickly make the 2500/2550 players more valuable on the resale market - and any remaining new ones hard to find. Samsung is promising HQV on the new 3600 however, so it may well be the Reon. Odd that they wouldn't speculate on it directly though - since it is a major factor in this player's ability to perform so well.



Thanks, just ordered it (Samsung 2550).


----------



## cluelessbob4

my older mits.rptv has only 1 1080i input.are there any blue ray players that

will upconvert thru component cables?

Bob


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cluelessbob4* /forum/post/15655221
> 
> 
> my older mits.rptv has only 1 1080i input.are there any blue ray players that
> 
> will upconvert thru component cables?
> 
> Bob



For SD DVD content, no. For Blu-ray content, all.


----------



## patel82

I've tried to read through the most recent posts, but I want to make sure I have the most up to date information. I wanted some help identifying the best blu-ray player for around $350. Bascially want to make sure it has on-board decoders for Dolby-HD and DTS-HD as well as 7.1 digital audio output.


Please help.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patel82* /forum/post/15657981
> 
> 
> I've tried to read through the most recent posts, but I want to make sure I have the most up to date information. I wanted some help identifying the best blu-ray player for around $350. Bascially want to make sure it has on-board decoders for Dolby-HD and DTS-HD as well as 7.1 digital audio output.



Basically, you want whichever one's not totally out of stock yet...


And DTS-MA is the codec you want, not "DTS-HD".


----------



## mustangfred2006

I appoligize for interupting this thread but I am wondering if someone could help me.


I just ordered a new Rotel rsp 1570 pre/pro. I currently own a ps3 but just found out that it does not output raw bitstream of the new sound codecs. Is there a good player out there that will output raw bitstream for my new hi end expensive pre/pro?


Thank you.


----------



## alokeprasad

Which of the popular models (the Panasonics, Sonys, Samsungs) play audio CD's (CD-ROM, CD-R)?


This is a curiosity question, as I already bought a Samsung BD-P2500. I was surprised to read in the manual that it won't play DVD-ROM, CD-ROM, "3.9GB DVD-R for Authoring" (whatever that means ..)


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangfred2006* /forum/post/15661387
> 
> 
> I appoligize for interupting this thread but I am wondering if someone could help me.
> 
> 
> I just ordered a new Rotel rsp 1570 pre/pro. I currently own a ps3 but just found out that it does not output raw bitstream of the new sound codecs. Is there a good player out there that will output raw bitstream for my new hi end expensive pre/pro?
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Have you looked at the chart?
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1050507 


Any of the players that say "complete" across the board will work for you.


Of course, what you'll be getting for your money is a little indicator light on your Rotel saying "DTS-MA" or whatever, and the loss of the ability to use Blu-ray's secondary audio features. There will be no other difference between bitstreaming from your new player vs. using internal decoding on your PS3, unless your Rotel somehow can't process incoming MCH LPCM identically to the way it processes the output of its own decoders. And how could that be possible on such a new hi end expensive pre/pro?


----------



## patel82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/15660085
> 
> 
> Basically, you want whichever one's not totally out of stock yet...
> 
> 
> And DTS-MA is the codec you want, not "DTS-HD".



Thanks for the clarification. I think I have narrowed it down to 3 players: Sharp Aquos BD-HP21U, Sony BDP-S550 and Panasonic DMP-BD35K (or DMP-BD55K). Any suggestions as to which one out of this list would be really helpful.


----------



## wish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patel82* /forum/post/15662659
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. I think I have narrowed it down to 3 players: Sharp Aquos BD-HP21U, Sony BDP-S550 and Panasonic DMP-BD35K (or DMP-BD55K). Any suggestions as to which one out of this list would be really helpful.



I'd say the Panasonic DMP-BD35K. The Panasonic DMP-BD55K would only be needed if you required analog outs. If you did need analog outs then I'd shift gear and recommend the Samsung 2500 (which isn't on your short list).


----------



## Sunkist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patel82* /forum/post/15662659
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. I think I have narrowed it down to 3 players: Sharp Aquos BD-HP21U, Sony BDP-S550 and Panasonic DMP-BD35K (or DMP-BD55K). Any suggestions as to which one out of this list would be really helpful.



Do not get the Sharp, I got one for my parents this weekend and it will not play new release blurays without an update that has not come out yet (supposed to release Jan 13th), lots of problems if you google search it. Get the Sony or Panasonic if you can find one.


----------



## princeton3

Hi all,


A couple days ago I was able to find a new bd55k at a local retailer. I've since signed up for netflix and see that the p2550 is able to stream movies from Netflix. My local bestbuy has the p2550 in stock. Can you please advise quickly as to whether I should swap players? Even aside from the netflix feature?


Thanks for your speedy help!!


----------



## wish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *princeton3* /forum/post/15666565
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> A couple days ago I was able to find a new bd55k at a local retailer. I've since signed up for netflix and see that the p2550 is able to stream movies from Netflix. My local bestbuy has the p2550 in stock. Can you please advise quickly as to whether I should swap players? Even aside from the netflix feature?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your speedy help!!



My personal take is that if analog outs are needed the Sammy 2550 is the best available. If analog outs aren't needed then I say Panny bd35k.


Since you listed those two models I'll assume analog outs are needed and I'd vote for the Sammy 2550.


----------



## filmfanatic24

Ok so my old PS3 died. I used it 95% for Blu-Ray and DVD upconverting. I would play a PS3 game here and there. Here is what else I have


Xbox 360

Samsung 52" 550 LCD

Onkyo Tx--Sr606 Reciever


So my option is to get another PS3 ($350 on Amazon) or a Samsung BD-P2500 ($315ish on Amazon).


I can already do Netflix Streaming through the Xbox 360.

I rarely play PS3 games but may occasionally, but I mostly play all games on 360.


So the question is: which one do I get? I was happy with the PS3, but would give up the gameplay aspect if the Samsung player gave me an upgrade in functionality or picture quality.


Thoughts?


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filmfanatic24* /forum/post/15667569
> 
> 
> Ok so my old PS3 died. I used it 95% for Blu-Ray and DVD upconverting. I would play a PS3 game here and there. Here is what else I have
> 
> 
> Xbox 360
> 
> Samsung 52" 550 LCD
> 
> Onkyo Tx--Sr606 Reciever
> 
> 
> So my option is to get another PS3 ($350 on Amazon) or a Samsung BD-P2500 ($315ish on Amazon).
> 
> 
> I can already do Netflix Streaming through the Xbox 360.
> 
> I rarely play PS3 games but may occasionally, but I mostly play all games on 360.
> 
> 
> So the question is: which one do I get? I was happy with the PS3, but would give up the gameplay aspect if the Samsung player gave me an upgrade in functionality or picture quality.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



What about option #3, send your PS3 back to Sony and for about $150 get it fixed?


----------



## filmfanatic24

Suppose that is an option. How long is the turn around time?


EDIT: After reading Sony's online FAQ I will more than likely get a refurbished model back, and it may not even be the same model (60gb) that I have now. So, if I can get $150 for my broken one on Craigslist why not pay a few more dollars for an upgraded controller (new model comes with Dual Shock3, I had 6-Axis) and a brand new console?


----------



## princeton3

Thanks Wish!


Why is that everyone recommends the bd35k over the bd55k? Is it cost v. features? Well I don't need the 7.1 and I am pretty satisfied with the bd55k but I've heard an aweful lot about the upconversion on the p2550 (which seems to be the best) although I think the bd55k's upconversion looks great, and I think the netflix feature is a very nice added bonus. I think I may check out the samsung and see which one I prefer. That may be the best way to decide....


Thanks for your help.


----------



## AV_Gecko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *princeton3* /forum/post/15668387
> 
> 
> Thanks Wish!
> 
> 
> Why is that everyone recommends the bd35k over the bd55k? Is it cost v. features? Well I don't need the 7.1 and I am pretty satisfied with the bd55k but I've heard an aweful lot about the upconversion on the p2550 (which seems to be the best) although I think the bd55k's upconversion looks great, and I think the netflix feature is a very nice added bonus. I think I may check out the samsung and see which one I prefer. That may be the best way to decide....
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.



The bd55 is a great player. That said, if you already signed up for Netflix, the 2550 supports it latently and it provides the same Blu-Ray performance, probably better upscaling of SD-DVD, it should also cost less at this point. So that would be my choice in this scenario.


----------



## butsu

Have many units at low price to the top model,Sony S-350,550 very suited for me.


----------



## Iusteve

I am going to try my best to ask this without offending many out here







but I am new at all this BDP stuff. I am in search of my first one and not sure what I need/want....I am running the following via 1.3 hdmi.......


Denon 988

Directv hd box

Xbox 360 (component unit,not hdmi compatible)

BDP(to be determined by my new friends here)










The question is this I want a good player that is relatively inexpensive that loads at a decent speed. My 988 will do all the decoding ,upscaling and upconverting necessary (I believe). I know I want a 2.0 profile and something that streams everything but I dont believe I need all the other bells and whistles (do I?) Can someone give me solid suggestions?


I have read the "chart" and its a bit overwhelming to a noob like me


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iusteve* /forum/post/15670648
> 
> 
> I am going to try my best to ask this without offending many out here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I am new at all this BDP stuff. I am in search of my first one and not sure what I need/want....I am running the following via 1.3 hdmi.......
> 
> 
> Denon 988
> 
> Directv hd box
> 
> Xbox 360 (component unit,not hdmi compatible)
> 
> BDP(to be determined by my new friends here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is this I want a good player that is relatively inexpensive that loads at a decent speed. My 988 will do all the decoding ,upscaling and upconverting necessary (I believe). I know I want a 2.0 profile and something that streams everything but I dont believe I need all the other bells and whistles (do I?) Can someone give me solid suggestions?
> 
> 
> I have read the "chart" and its a bit overwhelming to a noob like me



Any current-gen player will be fine for you -- the problem is, the "cheap" ones aren't cheap any more due to supply issues and model turnover. (Getting in on a PS3 deal makes sense again.)


My advice: either buy the Sony S350 if you can find it at $250 or less or wait for the Panasonic BD-60 to appear and hit that price. The current Panasonic BD-35 would be great, except supply is basically gone and people are gouging.


----------



## billt1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/15672174
> 
> 
> The current Panasonic BD-35 would be great, except supply is basically gone and people are gouging.



You might still find them at some Sears at the online price if you live in a metro area with a few stores. However you cannot search for them or order them online. Go to a Sears near you and if they do not have one they can look at their internal inventory to see if other stores near you have one.


----------



## wish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *princeton3* /forum/post/15668387
> 
> 
> Thanks Wish!
> 
> 
> Why is that everyone recommends the bd35k over the bd55k? Is it cost v. features? Well I don't need the 7.1 and I am pretty satisfied with the bd55k but I've heard an aweful lot about the upconversion on the p2550 (which seems to be the best) although I think the bd55k's upconversion looks great, and I think the netflix feature is a very nice added bonus. I think I may check out the samsung and see which one I prefer. That may be the best way to decide....
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Best answer I can give for why more recommend the bd35 over the bd55 is because there are more people asking for help that don't need analog outs. There are two differences between the bd35 and bd55. One is that the bd55 has analog outs. Two is the bd55 supports divx. Very few people care about divx so the choice of bd35 vs bd55 is really pretty simple...do you need analog outs. If not there is no reason to pay more for the bd55. So when someone says they don't need analog outs I recommend the bd35. When someone does need analog out I'd pick the Samsung 2550 over the bd55. They are pretty close in price and the option of Netflix and the Reon chip tilts favor to the 2550 IMO.


Now if someone says they don't need analog outs but still want to consider paying more for the 2550 over the bd35 I think it comes down to do you absolutely need/want Netflix. While the upconversion of the Reon is nice I don't think it's that's much better than the bd35 to justify paying more for that feature alone.


So....

No analog outs needed & don't care for Netflix - Panny bd35

Need analog out OR want Netflix - Samsung 2550

Need analog outs, don't want Netflix and can get the bd55 for a lot less than the Sammy 2500/2550 - Panny bd55


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iusteve* /forum/post/15670648
> 
> 
> I am going to try my best to ask this without offending many out here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I am new at all this BDP stuff. I am in search of my first one and not sure what I need/want....I am running the following via 1.3 hdmi.......
> 
> 
> Denon 988
> 
> Directv hd box
> 
> Xbox 360 (component unit,not hdmi compatible)
> 
> BDP(to be determined by my new friends here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is this I want a good player that is relatively inexpensive that loads at a decent speed. My 988 will do all the decoding ,upscaling and upconverting necessary (I believe). I know I want a 2.0 profile and something that streams everything but I dont believe I need all the other bells and whistles (do I?) Can someone give me solid suggestions?
> 
> 
> I have read the "chart" and its a bit overwhelming to a noob like me



When you say "streams everything" are you referring to streaming Netflix/YouTube? If so, this really limits your player options.


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ack_bk* /forum/post/15673362
> 
> 
> When you say "streams everything" are you referring to streaming Netflix/YouTube? If so, this really limits your player options.



No not at all. Someone told me to look for that but I am not sure even what it means. So disregard that. I have the receiver that will do the work I believe so I need a good solid trustworthy player to go with it but I am not even sure what features to look for etc


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iusteve* /forum/post/15673408
> 
> 
> No not at all. Someone told me to look for that but I am not sure even what it means. So disregard that. I have the receiver that will do the work I believe so I need a good solid trustworthy player to go with it but I am not even sure what features to look for etc



My honest advice? Wait a few months. Panasonic and Pioneer will have new players coming out and the lower end Pioneer has an MSRP of $249. Vizio also has a player coming out that will do everything you asked for and will have an MSRP of $199 which means it will street for around $149 or so most likely.


If you simply cannot wait a few months I am happy with both my Panasonic BD35 and Samsung 1500, but the Panny is very hard to find now since they stopped making them in anticipation of the new models. I would also recommend a Sony S350. But again waiting a few months may get you a superior player at an even lower price.


This is the upcoming Pioneer player I mentioned:
http://reviews.cnet.com/video-player...-33490661.html


----------



## princeton3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wish* /forum/post/15672935
> 
> 
> Best answer I can give for why more recommend the bd35 over the bd55 is because there are more people asking for help that don't need analog outs. There are two differences between the bd35 and bd55. One is that the bd55 has analog outs. Two is the bd55 supports divx. Very few people care about divx so the choice of bd35 vs bd55 is really pretty simple...do you need analog outs. If not there is no reason to pay more for the bd55. So when someone says they don't need analog outs I recommend the bd35. When someone does need analog out I'd pick the Samsung 2550 over the bd55. They are pretty close in price and the option of Netflix and the Reon chip tilts favor to the 2550 IMO.
> 
> 
> Now if someone says they don't need analog outs but still want to consider paying more for the 2550 over the bd35 I think it comes down to do you absolutely need/want Netflix. While the upconversion of the Reon is nice I don't think it's that's much better than the bd35 to justify paying more for that feature alone.
> 
> 
> So....
> 
> No analog outs needed & don't care for Netflix - Panny bd35
> 
> Need analog out OR want Netflix - Samsung 2550
> 
> Need analog outs, don't want Netflix and can get the bd55 for a lot less than the Sammy 2500/2550 - Panny bd55



I decided to purchase the p2550. Last night my wife and I demo'd both units and could not see any noticeable difference in picture quality for HD or SD material. We did notice that the p2550 was a bit slower and noisier during loading but had a much nicer user interface. And we just purchased the 52" 650 Samsung so being able to control the tv with the blu ray remote was nice. The netflix feature is probably the clincher. We tried that last night and were really surprised by the nice feature. I'll probably end up keeping the P2550.


----------



## princeton3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Gecko* /forum/post/15669671
> 
> 
> The bd55 is a great player. That said, if you already signed up for Netflix, the 2550 supports it latently and it provides the same Blu-Ray performance, probably better upscaling of SD-DVD, it should also cost less at this point. So that would be my choice in this scenario.



I decided to go with the p2550. Thanks for your help... Much appreciated.


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *princeton3* /forum/post/15673627
> 
> 
> I decided to purchase the p2550. Last night my wife and I demo'd both units and could not see any noticeable difference in picture quality for HD or SD material. We did notice that the p2550 was a bit slower and noisier during loading but had a much nicer user interface. And we just purchased the 52" 650 Samsung so being able to control the tv with the blu ray remote was nice. The netflix feature is probably the clincher. We tried that last night and were really surprised by the nice feature. I'll probably end up keeping the P2550.



I looked high and low across 3 different states at Sears to get a 2500 when they had it on sale for $249 recently. I could not find one. I ended up getting a Panasonic BD35 at Costco for $229 + two free BD movies.


IMHO, the 2500/2550 offers the best bang for buck of any BD player out right now.


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ack_bk* /forum/post/15673463
> 
> 
> My honest advice? Wait a few months. Panasonic and Pioneer will have new players coming out and the lower end Pioneer has an MSRP of $249. Vizio also has a player coming out that will do everything you asked for and will have an MSRP of $199 which means it will street for around $149 or so most likely.
> 
> 
> If you simply cannot wait a few months I am happy with both my Panasonic BD35 and Samsung 1500, but the Panny is very hard to find now since they stopped making them in anticipation of the new models. I would also recommend a Sony S350. But again waiting a few months may get you a superior player at an even lower price.
> 
> 
> This is the upcoming Pioneer player I mentioned:
> http://reviews.cnet.com/video-player...-33490661.html



I most certainly can wait a few months as I didnt know there were new models coming......I am redoing the basement so nothing is ready anyway and I dont even have a projector yet so wait it is. I assume the Pio is coming out when their new line of AVRs is coming in April? And what about the Vizio.......i never considered either brands for a bdp as I wanted a brand that made bdps....I always told myself dont buy an avr from a speaker company,dont buy speakers from an electronics company etc so a Pio or Vizio bdp seems questionable but hey I'm open for ideas


----------



## wish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *princeton3* /forum/post/15673658
> 
> 
> I decided to purchase the p2550. Last night my wife and I demo'd both units and could not see any noticeable difference in picture quality for HD or SD material.



That's surprising. Even with the best upconverter (like the Toshiba XA2) I can always easily tell HD from SD. Not even close IMO.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *princeton3* /forum/post/15673658
> 
> 
> We did notice that the p2550 was a bit slower and noisier during loading but had a much nicer user interface. And we just purchased the 52" 650 Samsung so being able to control the tv with the blu ray remote was nice. The netflix feature is probably the clincher. We tried that last night and were really surprised by the nice feature. I'll probably end up keeping the P2550.



Great player & sounds like you made a good choice per your needs. Have fun!


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iusteve* /forum/post/15673770
> 
> 
> I most certainly can wait a few months as I didnt know there were new models coming......I am redoing the basement so nothing is ready anyway and I dont even have a projector yet so wait it is. I assume the Pio is coming out when their new line of AVRs is coming in April? And what about the Vizio.......i never considered either brands for a bdp as I wanted a brand that made bdps....I always told myself dont buy an avr from a speaker company,dont buy speakers from an electronics company etc so a Pio or Vizio bdp seems questionable but hey I'm open for ideas



Then I definitely recommend waiting unless you find a great deal on a clearance BD player that you just cannot pass up.


Pioneer BD players offer some of the best PQ on the market. In the past they have cost more than other brands so their new players (they are rolling out three) are enticing because the lower end player is a 2.0 player and has a great price. The Pioneer is scheduled for release in April.


I only mentioned Vizio due to price. The Vizio, I believe, is supposed to go on sale in May,


Panasonic has new players coming in April as well (I definitely recommend taking a look at their players as they are excellent players) and Samsung has new players coming out as well (I believe June).


Ironically enough I am right in the middle of finishing 3 bedrooms and a bathroom in my basement as well (of course I finished the media area first)







Good luck.


----------



## harriv00

I currently have Pioneer BDP-51FD that doesn't output signals from hdmi and component output at the same time. This would allow me to simply change the source output from the remote control to go from hdmi to component connections without going into the setup menu as i currently have to do to change the source.


I'm looking at BDP-05fd or the sony BPD-S550 as a possible replacement. Anyone having experience with these 2 players reply if either one of these players provide this functionality. Also whats your overall impressions of these 2 players.


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ack_bk* /forum/post/15673842
> 
> 
> Then I definitely recommend waiting unless you find a great deal on a clearance BD player that you just cannot pass up.
> 
> 
> Pioneer BD players offer some of the best PQ on the market. In the past they have cost more than other brands so their new players (they are rolling out three) are enticing because the lower end player is a 2.0 player and has a great price. The Pioneer is scheduled for release in April.
> 
> 
> I only mentioned Vizio due to price. The Vizio, I believe, is supposed to go on sale in May,
> 
> 
> Panasonic has new players coming in April as well (I definitely recommend taking a look at their players as they are excellent players) and Samsung has new players coming out as well (I believe June).
> 
> 
> Ironically enough I am right in the middle of finishing 3 bedrooms and a bathroom in my basement as well (of course I finished the media area first)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck.



Hey priorities man......media room is numero uno here as well. I will have to take a look at the new Panny's and Pio's in April. Ironically I almost waited to get my av receiver until the new Pios hit in April but couldnt pass up a deal on the Denon 988 so I pulled.


----------



## rboster

We have two large threads on these players with many folks offering their impressions. I'm going to merge this thread with the Help Me Find a BR player sticky.


----------



## csamos

Many of us still don't have HDMI-equiped receivers that can decode the new audio codecs, so we rely on using the analog 5.1/7.1 inputs of our receivers. My Yamaha RX-V2400 doesn't allow any control over the signals from the analog inputs, so I have to rely on speaker settings and bass management in my external player. My Toshiba HD-A35 HD DVD player allows me to control each speaker's size, distance and level.


There are currently 3 Blu-ray players that I would consider getting that are all profile 2.0 and internally decode all codecs, the Panasonic DMP-BD55, Samsung BD-P2500 and Sony BDP-S550.


I (stupidly) assumed all 3 of these would have the same speaker controls that the HD-A35 has, but after ordering the Samsung BD-P2500 I discovered I was wrong. I have since read the manuals for all three players.



The Samsung BD-P2500 only allows for setting each speaker's *size* (small or large), and nothing more. You have no control over their distances and levels.


The Panasonic DMP-BD55 has controls for each*** speaker's *size* (small or large), *delay time (distance)* and *level* (front: -6dB to 0dB, center and surrounds: -12dB to 0dB, surround back***: no adjustment).


The Sony BDP-S550 has controls for each speaker's *size* (small or large), *distance* and *level* (-12dB to 0dB, 0.5dB increments).



So if you're like me and have a receiver that has no control over the analog input signals, the Sony BDP-S550 is the way to go.


----------



## Geezer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csamos* /forum/post/15674194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you're like me and have a receiver that has no control over the analog input signals, the Sony BDP-S550 is the way to go.



I have read (not verified) that the Sony has poor LFE output level to the sub via analog. I will be testing this soon as I am waiting for my 6 audio cables to arrive.


----------



## wish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csamos* /forum/post/15674194
> 
> 
> The Panasonic DMP-BD55 has controls for each*** speaker's *size* (small or large), *delay time (distance)* and *level* (front: -6dB to 0dB, center and surrounds: -12dB to 0dB, surround back***: no adjustment).
> 
> 
> The Sony BDP-S550 has controls for each speaker's *size* (small or large), *distance* and *level* (-12dB to 0dB, 0.5dB increments).
> 
> 
> 
> So if you're like me and have a receiver that has no control over the analog input signals, the Sony BDP-S550 is the way to go.



After reading your post I'm curious as to why the Sony is the way to go. From what you posted it appears that both the Panasonic and Sony allow you to control speaker size, distance and level. What am I missing? What does the Sony allow you to control that the Panasonic doesn't?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csamos* /forum/post/15674194
> 
> 
> So if you're like me and have a receiver that has no control over the analog input signals, the Sony BDP-S550 is the way to go.



There's one other factor you left out - the bass crossover for small speakers. Samsung and Panasonic have it fixed at 100Hz. Sony won't divulge its crossover, but some who have done testing suggest it may be at 120Hz.


I am also curious about why you think the Sony has better speaker processing tools than Panasonic.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geezer* /forum/post/15674579
> 
> 
> I have read (not verified) that the Sony has poor LFE output level to the sub via analog. I will be testing this soon as I am waiting for my 6 audio cables to arrive.



ALL players output LFE 10db low for analog and digital. That's ALL players, not just Sony. With digital, the receiver software does the needed 10db boost. With analog, the user has to apply the boost in the AVR. Did I mention this is true of all players?


----------



## Geezer

Thanks for your reply. Your information is very helpful.


----------



## csamos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wish* /forum/post/15674633
> 
> 
> After reading your post I'm curious as to why the Sony is the way to go. From what you posted it appears that both the Panasonic and Sony allow you to control speaker size, distance and level. What am I missing? What does the Sony allow you to control that the Panasonic doesn't?



Ah, yes, I should have clarified why I chose the Sony. I have been unable to find the Panasonic anymore at any reasonable price since it's been discontinued, and I want to put a blu-ray player in my theater right now. So the only two real options I have at the moment are the Sony and Samsung.


I also noticed that the Panasonic's level controls aren't as flexible as the Sony's, and the Panasonic's delay options seem more limited and not as straight forward (you must calculate the delay differences between speakers in ms) than the Sony which just lets you put in distances in feet.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geezer* /forum/post/15674767
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Your information is very helpful.



Sure thing.


For anyone who wants more information about LFE, there's a great sticky thread in the Audio theory forum.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=748147 


People using analog for SACD and DVD-Audio have dealt with the LFE issue for years. Analog subwoofer "problems" are now hitting the mainstream user population because people with non-HDMI receivers are using analog for lossless audio on Blu-ray.


----------



## csamos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15674726
> 
> 
> There's one other factor you left out - the bass crossover for small speakers. Samsung and Panasonic have it fixed at 100Hz. Sony won't divulge its crossover, but some who have done testing suggest it may be at 120Hz.



Indeed, I noticed the manual doesn't say what the crossover frequency is set at, and also that it's not adjustable. It'd be nice if manufacturer's actually consulted with experts on features like these.


----------



## asiandude

How important is it for a BD player to be able to output 24fps from a upconverted SD DVD?

It appears that the older Toshiba HD players were able to do that while most of the newer BD units would only output 24fps while playing a BD DVD and output 1080P 60 when upconverting a SD DVD?


Thanks


----------



## R Harkness

Folks: HELP!


I'd like to get a Blu Ray burner for backing up data. Is there such thing as a reasonably priced Blu Ray burner compatible with Mac computers, sold in Canada?


Thanks


----------



## kevm14

How would you connect the 7.1 analog outs of a Bluray player supporting such a feature to an older DD/DTS 5.1 AVR with 5.1 analog inputs? According to the manual I can adjust speaker size (I use "micro" which probably moves the LPF to something like 150Hz and sends that plus analog LFE to the sub, which is good at least) and distance and the sub is powered with a gain knob on it. It does not appear to have adjustable levels otherwise. Any ideas?


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wish* /forum/post/15673841
> 
> 
> That's surprising. Even with the best upconverter (like the Toshiba XA2) I can always easily tell HD from SD. Not even close IMO.
> 
> Great player & sounds like you made a good choice per your needs. Have fun!



I think they were comparing the Samsung 2550 tot he Panny BD-55 not SD versus BD.


----------



## wish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/15677081
> 
> 
> I think they were comparing the Samsung 2550 tot he Panny BD-55 not SD versus BD.



Ahhh, yea. That would make more sense!


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csamos* /forum/post/15674194
> 
> 
> Many of us still don't have HDMI-equiped receivers that can decode the new audio codecs, so we rely on using the analog 5.1/7.1 inputs of our receivers. My Yamaha RX-V2400 doesn't allow any control over the signals from the analog inputs, so I have to rely on speaker settings and bass management in my external player. My Toshiba HD-A35 HD DVD player allows me to control each speaker's size, distance and level.
> 
> 
> There are currently 3 Blu-ray players that I would consider getting that are all profile 2.0 and internally decode all codecs, the Panasonic DMP-BD55, Samsung BD-P2500 and Sony BDP-S550.
> 
> 
> I (stupidly) assumed all 3 of these would have the same speaker controls that the HD-A35 has, but after ordering the Samsung BD-P2500 I discovered I was wrong. I have since read the manuals for all three players.
> 
> 
> 
> The Samsung BD-P2500 only allows for setting each speaker's *size* (small or large), and nothing more. You have no control over their distances and levels.
> 
> 
> The Panasonic DMP-BD55 has controls for each*** speaker's *size* (small or large), *delay time (distance)* and *level* (front: -6dB to 0dB, center and surrounds: -12dB to 0dB, surround back***: no adjustment).
> 
> 
> The Sony BDP-S550 has controls for each speaker's *size* (small or large), *distance* and *level* (-12dB to 0dB, 0.5dB increments).
> 
> 
> 
> So if you're like me and have a receiver that has no control over the analog input signals, the Sony BDP-S550 is the way to go.



Does that hold true for the BD35 and the S350?


----------



## Sunkist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/15678098
> 
> 
> Does that hold true for the BD35 and the S350?



Those two do not have analog outs so they do not offer any controls.


----------



## copr

So I'm looking into buying a Blu-ray player and am having a difficult time selecting the right model. Here is the setup I will have:


Samsung LN46A650

Time Warner HD Box


Everything will be hooked up with HDMI cables. I don't have an audio system, and I don't plan on buying one either. This will most likely be used to simply watch Blu Rays/DVD's and maybe in the future it will be used to watch the movies off of Netflix.

With all of this said, what Blu-ray player would you suggest for my usage?


I've looked at the reviews on Cnet.com, and the comments on this site, and the following players seem pretty nice:


Samsung BD-P2550 or BD-P2500

Panasonic DMP-BD35


Would one of these be my best option? I like the idea of the Samsung, since my television is that brand, but the Panasonic gets really great reviews as well. All suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Frank D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geezer* /forum/post/15674579
> 
> 
> I have read (not verified) that the Sony has poor LFE output level to the sub via analog. I will be testing this soon as I am waiting for my 6 audio cables to arrive.



The Sony's LFE output is fine via the 7.1 analog outs. Plenty of bass. I verified this on my Lexicon's inputs as it shows a display of the input signals with a bar graph. I can say that bass is audibley and visually there.


However I would not use the internal test signal from the Sony to set the subwoofer signal. I would use DVE or AVIA test disks to set the sub and other channels. DVE Blu Ray is what I used. Doing that you should be fine.


----------



## az1698

I found this blu ray player for cheap. BD-P1400 Bluray Player

I was wondering how it is? Its profile 1.0, but it has ethernet. Can it be updated to the latest firmware? Will it play all the BD movies I get? Thanks, I need to know asap b/c the deal won't be around for long


----------



## MARTINIGUY

I have the panny BD-30 but I see a great deal on the Pio-BD-51. Would this be a upgrade for my setup or should I wait for the newer models in April? Looking for people that have both units opinions. I bitstream my audio.


----------



## princeton3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ack_bk* /forum/post/15673693
> 
> 
> I looked high and low across 3 different states at Sears to get a 2500 when they had it on sale for $249 recently. I could not find one. I ended up getting a Panasonic BD35 at Costco for $229 + two free BD movies.
> 
> 
> IMHO, the 2500/2550 offers the best bang for buck of any BD player out right now.



That is unfortunate. Did you consider BB? I know my local store has some in stock so maybe you could order online and have it delivered?


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *copr* /forum/post/15679754
> 
> 
> So I'm looking into buying a Blu-ray player and am having a difficult time selecting the right model. Here is the setup I will have:
> 
> 
> Samsung LN46A650
> 
> Time Warner HD Box
> 
> 
> Everything will be hooked up with HDMI cables. I don't have an audio system, and I don't plan on buying one either. This will most likely be used to simply watch Blu Rays/DVD's and maybe in the future it will be used to watch the movies off of Netflix.
> 
> With all of this said, what Blu-ray player would you suggest for my usage?
> 
> 
> I've looked at the reviews on Cnet.com, and the comments on this site, and the following players seem pretty nice:
> 
> 
> Samsung BD-P2550 or BD-P2500
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BD35
> 
> 
> Would one of these be my best option? I like the idea of the Samsung, since my television is that brand, but the Panasonic gets really great reviews as well. All suggestions are appreciated.



The Panasonic is almost impossible to get, you already have a Samsung set, the Samsung players are available at better prices than ever, and they also have better upconversion and streaming Netflix built in.


No-brainer, I think.


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *princeton3* /forum/post/15681399
> 
> 
> That is unfortunate. Did you consider BB? I know my local store has some in stock so maybe you could order online and have it delivered?



Only Sears was offering the $249 deal on the 2500. I believe Best Buy's price on the 2550 was $349 at the time and that was more than I was willing to spend.


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *az1698* /forum/post/15680550
> 
> 
> I found this blu ray player for cheap. BD-P1400 Bluray Player
> 
> I was wondering how it is? Its profile 1.0, but it has ethernet. Can it be updated to the latest firmware? Will it play all the BD movies I get? Thanks, I need to know asap b/c the deal won't be around for long



Read the 1400 owners thread and proceed with caution... I personally would not buy this player unless it was under $99.


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MARTINIGUY* /forum/post/15681161
> 
> 
> I have the panny BD-30 but I see a great deal on the Pio-BD-51. Would this be a upgrade for my setup or should I wait for the newer models in April? Looking for people that have both units opinions. I bitstream my audio.



I see no reason for you to replace your BD30.


----------



## potsofclay

Which of these models would be the "best" choice? What I would like is for it to have the following:


1.) Stability in performance

2.) Great picture when it comes to upconversion (and blu-ray of course...)

3.) At least a 5.1 digital output

4.) Ability to upgrade via ethernet (though I wouldn't ever do the "on-line" stuff, just upgrading any firmwares)


Now for the models:


1.) Insignia NS-2BRDVD

2.) Samsung BD-P1500

3.) Sharp AQUOS BD-HP21U

4.) Sony BDP-S350

5.) Philips BDP7200


Which one should I go with? I need to get it at Best Buy since I have a load of gift cards ($250) there to use... That's why I'm limited to these models.


THANKS!


----------



## csamos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *potsofclay* /forum/post/15683063
> 
> 
> Which of these models would be the "best" choice? What I would like is for it to have the following:
> 
> 
> 1.) Stability in performance
> 
> 2.) Great picture when it comes to upconversion (and blu-ray of course...)
> 
> 3.) At least a 5.1 digital output
> 
> 4.) Ability to upgrade via ethernet (though I wouldn't ever do the "on-line" stuff, just upgrading any firmwares)
> 
> 
> Now for the models:
> 
> 
> 1.) Insignia NS-2BRDVD
> 
> 2.) Samsung BD-P1500
> 
> 3.) Sharp AQUOS BD-HP21U
> 
> 4.) Sony BDP-S350
> 
> 5.) Philips BDP7200
> 
> 
> Which one should I go with? I need to get it at Best Buy since I have a load of gift cards ($250) there to use... That's why I'm limited to these models.
> 
> 
> THANKS!



All Blu-ray players have 5.1 or 7.1 digital output. If you mean analog output, then you need to look at other options.


Among those, I would consider the Samsung BD-P1500 or the Sony BDP-S350. Both are profile 2.0, both can stream all HD audio codecs. The others are all profile 1.1


Cnet rates the video performance (both blu-ray and DVD upscaling) of the Sony better than the Samsung.


----------



## James W. Johnson

I am entertaining the thought of buying an additional blu-ray player, mostly what id like from it is top notch dvd upconversion and excellent redbook cd playback. Though being that my current player is my first I don't really have any idea how much better it can get.

No question I chose an excellent player for my first, a Panasonic BD-30 , its been excellent..ive had it about 5 months now.


Pioneer Elite, Denon ...the upcoming Oppo ?? (though I suppose not much can be said about Oppo since it aint out yet)


I am willing to spend a grand , however it has to be an incredible performer if I go that high. I got my bd-30 for almost nothing.


Id appreciate some feedback.


thanks.


----------



## Electric_Haggis

Back in December, I too was tossing up between the PS3 and a standalone.


I started a couple of threads, and got some interesting responses...

http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=75318 

http://www.avforums.com/forums/blu-r...35-vs-ps3.html 


In the end, I got a PS3.

For the record, I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT.

*Why?*


* Fast as hell.

* Love the optional Bluetooth remote, and not having to aim it at the machine.

* Love the slot loading drive and operation. You just put in a disc, and the machine turns itself on.

* Love that there's no front LED display to cast light into a darkened theatre room.

* Love the info/bitrate meter that pops up when you hit the Display button.

* Love the PS3's menu and GUI.

* Love the frequent updates.

* Love having a machine that won't get discontinued next year.

* Love the flexibility of having a games machine / web browser / photo viewer / media server / etc.

* The largest user base of any Blu player.

* Many friends have PS3s, so games can be lent around. We can bring our controllers round to each other's places for the odd gaming night!

* Couldn't care less that it doesn't bitstream HD audio. It's best done in the player anyway (for interactive features, etc).

* Upscaling (on a 90" 1080p projector screen) could be _very slightly_ sharper, but it's still basically up there with the best. It's very clean and smooth, and compares well to the Toshiba HD-EP10 or the HQV scaler built in to my Benq W5000 projector.

* Am completely unconvinced that a standalone can offer superior Blu-ray PQ over HDMI - unless it's employing some sort of "enhancement" of its own.


Having said all this... _I still recommend the Panasonic BD-35 to many friends and colleagues!!_

*Why?*


* Many folks just don't want or need anything more than a simple, cheap, solid unit that plays discs and nothing more.

* Slim, more rack-friendly - You can put it anywhere.

* The PS3 is an awkward shape, a fingerprint magnet, and downright hideous to some people.

* No chance of them having issues with heat, noise or power consumption.

* Already comes with an excellent remote.

* SD card reader to play back your AVCHD handycam footage

* Decodes DTS-MA, unlike the similarly-priced Sony 350.

* Panasonics have a brilliant track record for DVD playback quality and compatability.

* It comes DVD region-free out of the box (in Australia, at least).


----------



## rlu929s

I currently have a PS3 in my movie room downstairs and love.


The issue we're having is that with my wife pregnant and having a toddler in the house we don't always get down there and sometimes we're just tired and would like to watch a movie in bed.


I'm looking to buy the cheapest players that will play a BR and DVD via HDMI on my 720P Sony RPTV.


Again, I'd like to spend as little as possible as this won't get tons of use but will be nice to keep those netflix BR movies rolling so I'm not losing money there.


Any suggestions on a decent players. Again audio is not an issue as we just use the TV Speakers in the bedroom.


----------



## adydula

I have a Toshiba HD 35 HD player and many, many hd movies...and it works well. I have no Blu Ray player.


I would like to purchase on in the near future. I want all the codecs to be bitsrteamed as a minimum, i have an onkyo receiver that can decode. I dont need analog outs, I have HDMI all the way etc..


I would like the best SD upconversion and very good 2 ch stereo....


When we looked at Blu ray the load times made my wife falls asleep and she loved the HD quality of the HD stuff, but now that thats dead she still thinks blu ray has a long way to catch up in the basic on , load to a movie etc...God help you if you want to search or stop and rewind etc...


When I ask her if she wants to watch a movie, she tells me to get it going and i will be in there in 20 minutes!!


HELP!!


What is the blu ray player to get??


Alex


----------



## mlavin00

Long time lurker with permission from the Mrs. to upgrade our home theater to blueray here. I've been researching tons and my head is ready to explode! I have a Pio Elite 43" plasma 1080i about 10' from the couch where we like to watch movies. I have a 5 year old Pioneer A/V 5.1 Surround that does not have HDMI but the plasma does. So I guess I need a BD player with digital audio outs and connects via HDMI to the TV. I would love to stay with Pioneer but does it really matter since my TV is 1080i? I've been checking out the Pioneer 51/05 as well as the panny's, and Denons. The caveat is that I need to use Best Buy due to gift cards as well as the financing options. I would like to stay under $700. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.

Mitch


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlavin00* /forum/post/15702362
> 
> 
> I have a Pio Elite 43" plasma 1080i about 10' from the couch where we like to watch movies. I have a 5 year old Pioneer A/V 5.1 Surround that does not have HDMI but the plasma does. So I guess I need a BD player with digital audio outs and connects via HDMI to the TV. I would love to stay with Pioneer but does it really matter since my TV is 1080i? I've been checking out the Pioneer 51/05 as well as the panny's, and Denons. The caveat is that I need to use Best Buy due to gift cards as well as the financing options.



Actually, for best audio quality you need a player with *analog* audio outs, assuming your receiver has surround analog inputs. Non-HDMI digital limits you to lossy surround codecs.


You probably want the Sony S550, which is on sale there (at least at the Best Buy website) for a good price. This has full multichannel analog audio with all the codecs and a full range of speaker calibration options (since the multi inputs usually bypass the receiver's speaker processing).


Other options: Panasonic BD55 (similar but more expensive), Samsung P2550 (better upscaling, Netflix streaming, Pandora internet radio, but fewer speaker calibration options).


The Pioneer models are not only really expensive at Best Buy but lack decoding for one of the now fairly common lossless codecs -- DTS-MA.


----------



## Iguana Grande

Is the Sony S550 my best option to connect to my Halo C2 since the controller does not offer HDMI for the advance codecs?? Thanks


----------



## JDMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iguana Grande* /forum/post/15702791
> 
> 
> Is the Sony S550 my best option to connect to my Halo C2 since the controller does not offer HDMI for the advance codecs?? Thanks




I am using the Sony S350 connected to my Parasound 2500u processor via digital coax for sound. The S350 does not have the 7.1 outputs. I am running the HDMI directly to the HDTV from the S350. The SQ sounds great with the digital coax. (you can also use the toslink output )I just wish I had bought the S550 so I could run the analog outs to the 5.1 inputs on the processor. At least with the S550 you could run it both ways and do a comparison.


----------



## rlu929s

No suggestions for cheaper decent quality players...(see my post above)?


----------



## Jim McC

I'd say check the Sylvania/Magnavox, Memorex threads.


----------



## mlavin00

Thanks for the assist. I ended up ordering the Sony S550 and having it shipped from BB. Now does analog make that much better audio or will the optical be fine?


----------



## csamos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlavin00* /forum/post/15705282
> 
> 
> Thanks for the assist. I ended up ordering the Sony S550 and having it shipped from BB. Now does analog make that much better audio or will the optical be fine?



It will depend on your setup. In my case, using the 7.1 analog outputs provides vastly superior sound in my theater.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlavin00* /forum/post/15705282
> 
> 
> Does analog make that much better audio or will the optical be fine?



Lossless analog is certainly much better than legacy encodes on DVD. But, those same legacy tracks are less compressed on BD as well, meaning the optical output on BD is also much better than the optical output on DVD. Personally, in my room on my equipment, I have a hard time telling the difference between lossless and optical on BD. But, let your own ears be your guide.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/15702614
> 
> 
> Actually, for best audio quality you need a player with *analog* audio outs, assuming your receiver has surround analog inputs. Non-HDMI digital limits you to lossy surround codecs.



True. But, the lossy tracks are less compressed on BD than DVD and they sound great.



> Quote:
> You probably want the Sony S550, which is on sale there (at least at the Best Buy website) for a good price. This has full multichannel analog audio with all the codecs and a full range of speaker calibration options (since the multi inputs usually bypass the receiver's speaker processing).



Full range? There's a single fixed crossover at a level that Sony won't divulge. Some user testing suggests it's 120Hz. And, you can set distances. It's about the same functionality as the BD55, which has a 100Hz crossover, and better than the Samsung player.


----------



## csamos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15705701
> 
> 
> Full range? There's a single fixed crossover at a level that Sony won't divulge. Some user testing suggests it's 120Hz. And, you can set distances. It's about the same functionality as the BD55, which has a 100Hz crossover, and better than the Samsung player.



I ended up with the S550 because it does have the best speaker configuration options of the 3 profile 2.0 players with 7.1 analog output. I posted this on the previous page, but here it is again.



The Samsung BD-P2500 only allows for setting each speaker's *size* (small or large), and nothing more. You have no control over their distances and levels.


The Panasonic DMP-BD55 has controls for each* speaker's *size* (small or large), *delay time (distance)* and *level* (front: -6dB to 0dB, center and surrounds: -12dB to 0dB, surround back*: no adjustment).


The Sony BDP-S550 has controls for each speaker's *size* (small or large), *distance* and *level* (-12dB to 0dB, 0.5dB increments).



None of them have adjustable crossovers. I plan on doing some of my own testing to determine the 550's crossover frequency.


----------



## rudykg

just saw it displayed at costco


----------



## BamaDave

Hello all! I’m in the market to purchase a new Blu-ray player and wondering if there is a list that compares models that could help making a decision. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## csamos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BamaDave* /forum/post/15707799
> 
> 
> Hello all! I’m in the market to purchase a new Blu-ray player and wondering if there is a list that compares models that could help making a decision. Any help would be appreciated!



There are 2 comparison sticky threads you should look at.


The first is a list of each player with its specs and msrp:

Current Blu-Ray Player Specs and Comparisons 


The second has a good chart comparing the audio capabilities of each player:

Bluray Player Audio Support Comparison Chart


----------



## mhall812

Which of these would you purchase?


Exclude preouts and all that jazz because I am about to purchase a new receiver as well.


----------



## mythrenegade




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15705701
> 
> 
> True. But, the lossy tracks are less compressed on BD than DVD and they sound great.
> 
> 
> Full range? There's a single fixed crossover at a level that Sony won't divulge. Some user testing suggests it's 120Hz. And, you can set distances. It's about the same functionality as the BD55, which has a 100Hz crossover, and better than the Samsung player.



This may seem like a silly question, but can this be avoided? My receiver does all of this for me, and far better. The crossover is set at 60Hz, not 100 or 120, and since my surrounds all reproduce 60Hz, that seems like a great place to cut it off...


Likewise, my left and right speakers each reproduce down to 36Hz, so cutting them off at 100Hz seems like a big step backwards...


Since the receiver does not have HDMI, I do have to use the 7.1 analog outputs.


Joel


----------



## BamaDave

Thanks Carl! I was actually perusing one of the referenced sources when you provided the links.







I'm about to purchase a 5308CI Receiver and a new BL player and I'm wondering which to purchase, as I don't know if I need all the upgrades. I do know I want one that supports 7.1 and I've been leaning towards the BDP-05FD. Any opinions would be appreciated!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csamos* /forum/post/15707853
> 
> 
> There are 2 comparison sticky threads you should look at.
> 
> 
> The first is a list of each player with its specs and msrp:
> 
> Current Blu-Ray Player Specs and Comparisons
> 
> 
> The second has a good chart comparing the audio capabilities of each player:
> 
> Bluray Player Audio Support Comparison Chart


----------



## csamos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mythrenegade* /forum/post/15709993
> 
> 
> This may seem like a silly question, but can this be avoided? My receiver does all of this for me, and far better. The crossover is set at 60Hz, not 100 or 120, and since my surrounds all reproduce 60Hz, that seems like a great place to cut it off...
> 
> 
> Likewise, my left and right speakers each reproduce down to 36Hz, so cutting them off at 100Hz seems like a big step backwards...
> 
> 
> Since the receiver does not have HDMI, I do have to use the 7.1 analog outputs.
> 
> 
> Joel



It all depends on your receiver. My Yamaha receiver does no processing to the signals coming in from the 7.1 analog inputs, so the internal crossover, etc., don't come into play at all.


Which receiver do you have? Read through the manual on the 7.1 analog input section and see what it says about processing, bass management, etc.


----------



## donstim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mythrenegade* /forum/post/15709993
> 
> 
> This may seem like a silly question, but can this be avoided? My receiver does all of this for me, and far better. The crossover is set at 60Hz, not 100 or 120, and since my surrounds all reproduce 60Hz, that seems like a great place to cut it off...
> 
> 
> Likewise, my left and right speakers each reproduce down to 36Hz, so cutting them off at 100Hz seems like a big step backwards...
> 
> 
> Since the receiver does not have HDMI, I do have to use the 7.1 analog outputs.
> 
> 
> Joel



You do not have to use the 7.1 analog inputs. Sure, if you use the digital inputs (coax or Toslink), you can't get the lossless audio tracks, but I'll bet you wouldn't be able to tell the difference between lossless compression and the "lossy" compression at the higher bit rates used on Blu-Ray ( http://www.hemagazine.com/node/Dolby...PCM?page=0%2C0 ). By using the digital inputs, you will be able to use the superior bass management capability in your receiver.


----------



## Pepster returns




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15705701
> 
> 
> True. But, the lossy tracks are less compressed on BD than DVD and they sound great.
> 
> 
> Full range? There's a single fixed crossover at a level that Sony won't divulge. Some user testing suggests it's 120Hz. And, you can set distances. It's about the same functionality as the BD55, which has a 100Hz crossover, and better than the Samsung player.



Posters on other forums claim that the BD35 converts TRU-HD to DD and DTS-MA to DTS. I am unable to verify this 100%, but seems to agree with my observations. A conversion this way should probably result in very good quality DD or DTS audio via SPDIF. The final sound quality should mostly depend on the quality of the D-A converters in your AV Amp.


The big question; Which sounds better,

- analogue out from the BD55 viw it's internal D-A converters.... or,

- TRU-HD to DD or DTS-MA to DTS by the BD35, with the final D-A conversion done by a top shelf AV Amp (I use the Yamaha DSP-A1).


I suspect (but cannot verify) that the results I achieve with the BD35/DSP-A1 combo are superior to using the D-A circuitry in the BD55.


If I am right, then a lot of AV enthusiasts can save a heck of a lot of money wasted on a new receiver with HDMI inputs, with no tangible gain. It may well turn out that your current high quality SPDIF Amp is doing a perfectly good job using the converted audio of the BD35.


$4000 saved.


In the next few days I may burn a couple of AVCHD discs with only uncompressed audio tracks. ie there will be no doubt as to whether BD35 is converting the Lossless audio tracks or not.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pepster returns* /forum/post/15714508
> 
> 
> Posters on other forums claim that the BD35 converts TRU-HD to DD and DTS-MA to DTS.



It's not a conversion. The "core" or legacy tracks exist separately on the disc, and are used when the HD tracks can't be. All players do this.



> Quote:
> I am unable to verify this 100%, but seems to agree with my observations. A conversion this way should probably result in very good quality DD or DTS audio via SPDIF. The final sound quality should mostly depend on the quality of the D-A converters in your AV Amp.



And on the bass management. Sometimes the superior bass management of an AVR using lossy tracks will trump lossless when hampered by rudimentary bass management. Depends on your speakers and your room to some extent.



> Quote:
> If I am right, then a lot of AV enthusiasts can save a heck of a lot of money wasted on a new receiver with HDMI inputs, with no tangible gain. It may well turn out that your current high quality SPDIF Amp is doing a perfectly good job using the converted audio of the BD35.



Results can't be adequately predicted because bass management and time alignment can be of immense importance in some rooms with some speakers, and of marginal importance in other circumstances. It's usually difficult to even know what's causing the differences you _are_ hearing.


----------



## mhall812

So I ordered the Pioneer 51FD yesterday on Amazon for 275. Today I look and the Sony BD550 is only 280. Should I cancel the Pioneer and order the Sony BD550?


I know the 550 is 2.0, but honestly I dont plan on ever connecting my player to the internet so that doesnt interest me. Picture quality and upscaling ability are the only things I am concerned about.


I am usually pretty satisfied with sony products. I have no experience with Pioneer products. However I ave read great things about both players. Still something about not having the lates and greatest 2.0 really bothers me.


Please help.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhall812* /forum/post/15714929
> 
> 
> So I ordered the Pioneer 51FD yesterday on Amazon for 275. Today I look and the Sony BD550 is only 280. Should I cancel the Pioneer and order the Sony BD550?
> 
> 
> I know the 550 is 2.0, but honestly I dont plan on ever connecting my player to the internet so that doesnt interest me. Picture quality and upscaling ability are the only things I am concerned about.
> 
> 
> I am usually pretty satisfied with sony products. I have no experience with Pioneer products. However I ave read great things about both players. Still something about not having the lates and greatest 2.0 really bothers me.
> 
> 
> Please help.



Stick with the 550. It's a faster and less problematic player.


----------



## dbelon

I thought most issues with the Pio BDP-51FD were cleared up with recent software upgrades.


----------



## csamos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhall812* /forum/post/15714929
> 
> 
> So I ordered the Pioneer 51FD yesterday on Amazon for 275. Today I look and the Sony BD550 is only 280. Should I cancel the Pioneer and order the Sony BD550?
> 
> 
> I know the 550 is 2.0, but honestly I dont plan on ever connecting my player to the internet so that doesnt interest me. Picture quality and upscaling ability are the only things I am concerned about.
> 
> 
> I am usually pretty satisfied with sony products. I have no experience with Pioneer products. However I ave read great things about both players. Still something about not having the lates and greatest 2.0 really bothers me.
> 
> 
> Please help.



Personally I would get the Sony BDP-S550. Why limit yourself to a profile 1.1 player? There may not be much online stuff today, but at some point there may be some very cool stuff. It's at least nice to have that option. And the Pioneer is big (5" tall and 12.5lbs) compared to the Sony (2.75" tall and 7.25lbs).


----------



## StevenC56

Is there any reason to buy the Samsung 2500 instead of waiting for it's replacement in a couple months? (3600?) I have seen new models drop key features over the years, so new isn't always better. I need a BR player with full internal decoding and analog outs because I'm using an older Yamaha RX-Z9 that lacks HDMI. I have a Samsung 61A750 that I just bought and need a BR player for it. I figured I'd stick with Samsung as I have a 1500 in our family room that works well. Or is there a better choice in the $300 dollar range for a BR player with analog outs?


----------



## csamos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StevenC56* /forum/post/15716934
> 
> 
> Is there any reason to buy the Samsung 2500 instead of waiting for it's replacement in a couple months? (3600?) I have seen new models drop key features over the years, so new isn't always better. I need a BR player with full internal decoding and analog outs because I'm using an older Yamaha RX-Z9 that lacks HDMI. I have a Samsung 61A750 that I just bought and need a BR player for it. I figured I'd stick with Samsung as I have a 1500 in our family room that works well. Or is there a better choice in the $300 dollar range for a BR player with analog outs?



If you plan on using your RZ-Z9 for quite some time and need the 7.1 analog outputs with full internal decoding, then the only two real options right now are the Sony BDP-S550 and the Panasonic DMP-BD55, which has been discontinued.


The Samsung BD-P2500 only allows for setting each speaker's size (small or large), and nothing more. You have no control over their distances and levels.


The Panasonic DMP-BD55 has controls for each* speaker's size (small or large), delay time (distance) and level (front: -6dB to 0dB, center and surrounds: -12dB to 0dB, surround back*: no adjustment).


The Sony BDP-S550 has controls for each speaker's size (small or large), distance and level (-12dB to 0dB, 0.5dB increments).



The Sony BDP-S550 is cheaper than the Samsung BD-P2500, too.


----------



## duffman13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csamos* /forum/post/15718418
> 
> 
> If you plan on using your RZ-Z9 for quite some time and need the 7.1 analog outputs with full internal decoding, then the only two real options right now are the Sony BDP-S550 and the Panasonic DMP-BD55, which has been discontinued.
> 
> 
> The Samsung BD-P2500 only allows for setting each speaker's size (small or large), and nothing more. You have no control over their distances and levels.
> 
> 
> The Panasonic DMP-BD55 has controls for each* speaker's size (small or large), delay time (distance) and level (front: -6dB to 0dB, center and surrounds: -12dB to 0dB, surround back*: no adjustment).
> 
> 
> The Sony BDP-S550 has controls for each speaker's size (small or large), distance and level (-12dB to 0dB, 0.5dB increments).
> 
> 
> 
> The Sony BDP-S550 is cheaper than the Samsung BD-P2500, too.



I'm running a non-satellite style speaker setup in a near textbook setup as far as distances go, it seems like the standard distances on every receiver i've ever owned has been this (10ft fronts, 5ft rears). I'm looking for a BD player in this range. I like the look of the sony and panny better than the samsung, they looks more "component-ish" and "matches better in my stereo cabinet" according to my wife.


I have $350 to spend but only at best buy, since $100 of it is a BB gift card. I probably will never use any of the 2.0 stuff but know i want full decoding and analog outs to tide me over until i get a better receiver.


From a technical standpoint, is the sammy's fancy HQV chip that much better compared to the sony and panny? I've heard alot of preference to the sony over the panny as far as analog audio quality and video qualtiy as well. What is the general consensus here or might i be better off waiting for the 09 models?


----------



## ctsooner22

I'm new and looking to buy 'yesterday'. I've been looking at the 600 Marantz, panny 35 and pioneer elite. which one and why?


----------



## StevenC56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csamos* /forum/post/15718418
> 
> 
> If you plan on using your RZ-Z9 for quite some time and need the 7.1 analog outputs with full internal decoding, then the only two real options right now are the Sony BDP-S550 and the Panasonic DMP-BD55, which has been discontinued.
> 
> 
> The Samsung BD-P2500 only allows for setting each speaker's size (small or large), and nothing more. You have no control over their distances and levels.
> 
> 
> The Panasonic DMP-BD55 has controls for each* speaker's size (small or large), delay time (distance) and level (front: -6dB to 0dB, center and surrounds: -12dB to 0dB, surround back*: no adjustment).
> 
> 
> The Sony BDP-S550 has controls for each speaker's size (small or large), distance and level (-12dB to 0dB, 0.5dB increments).
> 
> 
> 
> The Sony BDP-S550 is cheaper than the Samsung BD-P2500, too.



I was thinking I could make all those adjustments with the Z9. Maybe I'm mistaken. Won't some of the 2009 models have internal decoding and analog 7.1 outputs?


----------



## csamos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StevenC56* /forum/post/15719530
> 
> 
> I was thinking I could make all those adjustments with the Z9. Maybe I'm mistaken. Won't some of the 2009 models have internal decoding and analog 7.1 outputs?



If the RX-Z9 is like my RX-Z1 and RX-V2400, you can't modify the anlog 7.1 input signals at all. The receiver turns off all processing and just plays the signal that comes in, which is why it's important to get a Blu-ray player that allows you to control speaker parameters.


----------



## csamos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StevenC56* /forum/post/15719530
> 
> 
> I was thinking I could make all those adjustments with the Z9. Maybe I'm mistaken. Won't some of the 2009 models have internal decoding and analog 7.1 outputs?



Oh, and surely some of the new models will have 7.1 analog outputs, but I haven't seen specifics of new models coming out.


----------



## StevenC56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csamos* /forum/post/15719905
> 
> 
> If the RX-Z9 is like my RX-Z1 and RX-V2400, you can't modify the anlog 7.1 input signals at all. The receiver turns off all processing and just plays the signal that comes in, which is why it's important to get a Blu-ray player that allows you to control speaker parameters.



I'll ask the question on the receiver forum. I'm sure there's a couple Z9 owners over there.


----------



## dougri

OK... purchased a player (51fd) for duty that includes upscaling SD discs and double duty as 2-ch music. Now, I would like to choose a player for the best Hi-def experience with the constraint that I have an HK-AVR340 receiver (no delay, level, bass adjustments on the 7.1 analog inputs) and want both lossless formats and level/distance adjustments.


I do not care about upscaling, this is for use with a 120" screen, so I'll stick to BD. The minimum requirements are: internal decoding of TrueHD and DTS-HD MA, 7.1 analog outs. So, based on discussions in this thread, it appears the sony 550 and the panny 55 are two choices... are there any others currently on the market (or soon to be) that fit the bill for around three bills? Of all the options, which has the best PQ and which has the best analog audio?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## mhall812




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougri* /forum/post/15722178
> 
> 
> OK... purchased a player (51fd) for duty that includes upscaling SD discs and double duty as 2-ch music. Now, I would like to choose a player for the best Hi-def experience with the constraint that I have an HK-AVR340 receiver (no delay, level, bass adjustments on the 7.1 analog inputs) and want both lossless formats and level/distance adjustments.
> 
> 
> I do not care about upscaling, this is for use with a 120" screen, so I'll stick to BD. The minimum requirements are: internal decoding of TrueHD and DTS-HD MA, 7.1 analog outs. So, based on discussions in this thread, it appears the sony 550 and the panny 55 are two choices... are there any others currently on the market (or soon to be) that fit the bill for around three bills? Of all the options, which has the best PQ and which has the best analog audio?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



So the Pioneer 51FD does better upscaling? I just cancelled my order for the 51FD and order the Sony 550. I read that both do excellent upscaling.


----------



## csamos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhall812* /forum/post/15723102
> 
> 
> So the Pioneer 51FD does better upscaling? I just cancelled my order for the 51FD and order the Sony 550. I read that both do excellent upscaling.



Stick with the 550. The upscaling and blu-ray quality are excellent, and the audio capabilities are also excellent, especially if you need the analog outputs. I don't think you would ever notice any difference in upscaling quality between the two unless you had them side-by-side connected to identically calibrated TVs.


----------



## csamos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougri* /forum/post/15722178
> 
> 
> OK... purchased a player (51fd) for duty that includes upscaling SD discs and double duty as 2-ch music. Now, I would like to choose a player for the best Hi-def experience with the constraint that I have an HK-AVR340 receiver (no delay, level, bass adjustments on the 7.1 analog inputs) and want both lossless formats and level/distance adjustments.
> 
> 
> I do not care about upscaling, this is for use with a 120" screen, so I'll stick to BD. The minimum requirements are: internal decoding of TrueHD and DTS-HD MA, 7.1 analog outs. So, based on discussions in this thread, it appears the sony 550 and the panny 55 are two choices... are there any others currently on the market (or soon to be) that fit the bill for around three bills? Of all the options, which has the best PQ and which has the best analog audio?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Yep, the 550 and 55 are the two to consider right now, unless you want to wait until April. And I think the analog audio capabilities of the 550 are slightly better than the 55. I've been extremely happy with mine. The PQ is excellent as well.


----------



## dougri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhall812* /forum/post/15723102
> 
> 
> So the Pioneer 51FD does better upscaling? I just cancelled my order for the 51FD and order the Sony 550. I read that both do excellent upscaling.



No idea... I just know I like the upscaling of my up5000 (which I am selling while the value is still high), and in side-by-sides and HQV benchmarks the 51fd (with recent firmware) matched the reon-equipped sammies in SD upconversion. I liked the price of the 51fd last week ($285 shipped), and the 550 was $300. it fit the bill, so I bought it. Now I'm replacing my up5000 and want to make sure I have a player that I can get a nice HD PQ and AQ with my existing equipment (including needed calibration). Rather not wait till april, but if there is something that is a no-brainer on the horizon, I just might (though the 550 seems to be perfect at $275 right now).


----------



## Newfiestang50

I have a Yamaha RX-V2600 receiver that does not decode True HD or DTS audio and would like a BD player that decodes these formats. I also have a video camera that records to a HDSD card so it would be nice if the player could accept these cards and play AVCHD directly.


My short list is the Panny DMPBD35 or the Sony BDPS555 just because I have had good luck with these brands in the past so I would like the suggestions limited to one of these two.


Also, will the yamaha pass through 1080P to my TV if I use HDMI to the receiver and then HDMI to the TV. The receiver is only HDMI 1.1 I think. If not I will connect the player directly to the TV which is 1080P native. But by doing this will I still be able to send PCM audio to the receiver using fiber since I am assuming that there is only one HDMI output from the player and if I send this to the TV it will be used.


Please guys, don't ask me to read a 140 page tread because I already did only to find that my questions has not been answered.


Thanks


----------



## peckrhead

Hi all... I have a Yammy V663 in my Liv room home entertainmnet center. I have it doing all the work as follows. My CATV PVR is Hdmi'd to the V663 and then out to the Sammy 630 HDTV. I want to add a decent blu-ray player to the mix. I 'don't' need it to handle any audio out duties (except bitstream out to the V663) via Hdmi... I 'do' think I would like it to be spec 2.0. What would you recommend??? Thanks in advance, P-Head


----------



## bmonlycg

Hey! i picked up the panny bd 30 at my local bb. they had it for 179. so i didnt wanna pass it up. i got the 2 year replacement plan on it..i have it hooked up to a samsung 4061 for the time being hopefully within two weeks ill have the th-58pz800..now my ? is. is it worth keeping? i pretty much got the replacement plan for when the new models come around incase this one just happens to "sh#t the bed"...


----------



## hksnlper

Ok Guys... Here is my situation. I have the Elite VSX-49TX receiver and I need a Blu-ray player with 7.1 analog. I have read about both the pioneer and Sonyand so far sony looks like to be the best option. Here is my question. I know that my receiver does internal decoding so should I be worried about that feature in the BR player. Currently I have my 60GB PS3 hooked up to it via optical cable. Its not much but I like to to be able to enjoy the new audip format. I am open to advise. Let me know what you think?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hksnlper* /forum/post/15731198
> 
> 
> I know that my receiver does internal decoding so should I be worried about that feature in the BR player.



Your receiver doesn't decode the new formats and it doesn't have HDMI. So, yes, you need that capability in your BD player, along with analog outputs. The Pioneers still don't have dts-MA decoding.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hksnlper* /forum/post/15731198
> 
> 
> Ok Guys... Here is my situation. I have the Elite VSX-49TX receiver and I need a Blu-ray player with 7.1 analog. I have read about both the pioneer and Sonyand so far sony looks like to be the best option. Here is my question. I know that my receiver does internal decoding so should I be worried about that feature in the BR player. Currently I have my 60GB PS3 hooked up to it via optical cable. Its not much but I like to to be able to enjoy the new audip format. I am open to advise. Let me know what you think?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15732118
> 
> 
> Your receiver doesn't decode the new formats and it doesn't have HDMI. So, yes, you need that capability in your BD player, along with analog outputs. The Pioneers still don't have dts-MA decoding.



The Sony S550 and the Panasonic BD55 fit the bill.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmonlycg* /forum/post/15729989
> 
> 
> Hey! i picked up the panny bd 30 at my local bb. they had it for 179. so i didnt wanna pass it up. i got the 2 year replacement plan on it..i have it hooked up to a samsung 4061 for the time being hopefully within two weeks ill have the th-58pz800..now my ? is. is it worth keeping? i pretty much got the replacement plan for when the new models come around incase this one just happens to "sh#t the bed"...



To be quite honest that isn't a good deal IMO, especially for a first generation player. I'd take it back and get a BD35 or an S350.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peckrhead* /forum/post/15729444
> 
> 
> Hi all... I have a Yammy V663 in my Liv room home entertainmnet center. I have it doing all the work as follows. My CATV PVR is Hdmi'd to the V663 and then out to the Sammy 630 HDTV. I want to add a decent blu-ray player to the mix. I 'don't' need it to handle any audio out duties (except bitstream out to the V663) via Hdmi... I 'do' think I would like it to be spec 2.0. What would you recommend??? Thanks in advance, P-Head



Do you have a budget?


----------



## guidryp

Is there a list of players that play divx from USB drive?


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15732396
> 
> 
> To be quite honest that isn't a good deal IMO, especially for a first generation player. I'd take it back and get a BD35 or an S350.



panny 30 is a second gen player. panny is pretty good with firmware updates. it's not a bad deal, but you will probably be able to pick up a more recent cousin in a few months for just a little bit more.


----------



## seacrest

Now that the lay-offs are coming at Panasonic, ...possible delays!? Should I bother to wait for the BD60 to come out (did want a bd35, but impossible to find!!!) or should I just pull the trigger on the sony s350? What's everyone's opinion?


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seacrest* /forum/post/15737342
> 
> 
> Now that the lay-offs are coming at Panasonic, ...possible delays!? Should I bother to wait for the BD60 to come out (did want a bd35, but impossible to find!!!) or should I just pull the trigger on the sony s350? What's everyone's opinion?



think we're likely to see shallower inventories across the board, which might keep pricing a bit more consistent. let's face it, if you walk into most b&m stores, there has been a drought of inventory of blu ray players since christmas.


----------



## seacrest

Amen to the low inventory. I thought waiting until after x-mas for better deals was a good idea, but all I'm finding is little to no inventory, which is why I'm considering going ahead with the sony. It's the only one that I was considering that I can still find in stock.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/15737155
> 
> 
> panny 30 is a second gen player. panny is pretty good with firmware updates. it's not a bad deal, but you will probably be able to pick up a more recent cousin in a few months for just a little bit more.



You're right. I forgot about the BD10.


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/15737356
> 
> 
> think we're likely to see shallower inventories across the board, which might keep pricing a bit more consistent. let's face it, if you walk into most b&m stores, there has been a drought of inventory of blu ray players since christmas.



if it's any consolation, the B&M stores like Frys have also been victims of the low inventory and price-gouging on what's left. According to the guys in houston, everything looks pretty darn dry until mid april.


the prices on the new panasonics and samsungs will probably be pretty close to sticker when they debut. Would imagine the same for the new pioneers.


----------



## peckrhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15732407
> 
> 
> Do you have a budget?




Sure... I'm getting ready retire at the end of this month ([email protected]&t) and every penny saved will help... Thanks, P-Head


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peckrhead* /forum/post/15739004
> 
> 
> Sure... I'm getting ready retire at the end of this month ([email protected]&t) and every penny saved will help... Thanks, P-Head



Look for a deal on the Samsung 2500, Sony S350, or Panasonic BD35. Anyone of these players will more than meet your needs. Head over to the deals thread.


----------



## rboster

Please remember if you want to discuss prices/deals, you need to do that in the deals sticky. Price talk is prohibated in this thread (or anyother thread outside of the deals sticky).


Thanks


----------



## B Leisle

I haven't been in the market for a BD player since early 2007 when I got my PS3. I want a decent to good upscaler for DVDs and nothing else matters. I don't need analog audio outs and don't care about TrueHD or DTS-MA HD bitstream/decoding, this player is going in the bedroom with no receiver, just a TV. The Samsung 2500 with the Reon processor seems to fit the bill for the best price.


Thoughts?


----------



## dougri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *B Leisle* /forum/post/15740836
> 
> 
> I haven't been in the market for a BD player since early 2007 when I got my PS3. I want a decent to good upscaler for DVDs and nothing else matters. I don't need analog audio outs and don't care about TrueHD or DTS-MA HD bitstream/decoding, this player is going in the bedroom with no receiver, just a TV. The Samsung 2500 with the Reon processor seems to fit the bill for the best price.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



The 51fd is in your range as well and worth considering... as good or better upscaling reportedly since fw 1.17. Also, some of the older samsung players have the reon as well, so if you can find those on clearance, that is an option. I've heard decent things about the sony 350/550 upscaling, but have not seen it myself. Whenever I find myself considering a samsung player, I must consider used as well due to the pretty much useless warranty (1 yr parts, 90 days labor... yes, 90 days). I dread the day my up5000 needs repairs... probably cost more than I paid for it!


Lastly, do you really mean the ONLY thing? if so, why not an upscaling dvd player?


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougri* /forum/post/15741120
> 
> 
> I've heard decent things about the sony 350/550 upscaling



I doubt the upscaling on those is any better than on the PS3 he already has.


----------



## dougri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/15741141
> 
> 
> I doubt the upscaling on those is any better than on the PS3 he already has.



I don't think he said it had to be??? I think he is considering a second player for the bedroom.


----------



## StevenC56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csamos* /forum/post/15719905
> 
> 
> If the RX-Z9 is like my RX-Z1 and RX-V2400, you can't modify the anlog 7.1 input signals at all. The receiver turns off all processing and just plays the signal that comes in, which is why it's important to get a Blu-ray player that allows you to control speaker parameters.



I finally received an answer over at the receiver forum:


"The Z9 will either pass the signal through unaltered or you can use all the YPAO or manual setup settings in the receiver. Just make sure if you manage the setup in your receiver not to also do the same in your player"


So I believe the Samsung 2500 would be a consideration for my setup.


----------



## alan278

Do "stand-alone" blu-ray players offer similar media streaming from networked pc's that the PS3 offer? I enjoy using that feature on the PS3 but need to give it back to my son and need a replacement. I also copy mkv files to the PS3 and play them from there, as even with a wired ethernet connection (100mbs not gigabit), there is some stuttering. So until i move to gigabit ethernet, I'd want a machine that can store files like the PS3 can.


----------



## B Leisle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougri* /forum/post/15741120
> 
> 
> The 51fd is in your range as well and worth considering... as good or better upscaling reportedly since fw 1.17. Also, some of the older samsung players have the reon as well, so if you can find those on clearance, that is an option. I've heard decent things about the sony 350/550 upscaling, but have not seen it myself. Whenever I find myself considering a samsung player, I must consider used as well due to the pretty much useless warranty (1 yr parts, 90 days labor... yes, 90 days). I dread the day my up5000 needs repairs... probably cost more than I paid for it!
> 
> 
> Lastly, do you really mean the ONLY thing? if so, why not an upscaling dvd player?



He he, well not the _only_ thing, playing BD's is desirable as well.







Yes, this player is a second player for the bedroom, the PS3 will stay in the living room. I did see the older Samsung (I think the 1400?) has the Reon, but I also recall the earlier Samsungs had quite a few problems and were rather unreliable.


I'll look more at the 51 and 550.


Thanks


----------



## csamos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StevenC56* /forum/post/15742780
> 
> 
> I finally received an answer over at the receiver forum:
> 
> 
> "The Z9 will either pass the signal through unaltered or you can use all the YPAO or manual setup settings in the receiver. Just make sure if you manage the setup in your receiver not to also do the same in your player"
> 
> 
> So I believe the Samsung 2500 would be a consideration for my setup.



Excellent, I wish my two Yamaha receivers did that, too. That opens your possibilities up.


----------



## copr

Alright, I'm down to either the Samsung BD-P2500 or the Samsung BD-P2550, and they appear to be very VERY similar. Other than the Pandora player on the 2550, these two are the same exact thing, right?


----------



## cortega

I'd like to get your help for a top BD Player that could match my set up. I have a PS3 but I may need something better. I don't need DVD upconversion (I'm happy to keep the DVD Denon 2930) nor a CD player (I have the Meridian G08). I have the receiver Denon AVP-A1HD to decode all the new formats (hopefully).


With that in mind I thought about the Denon 2500BT. One issue would be the profile 1.1 (although I don't see myself going on line to maximize profile 2.0 for the time being). The top of the line Denon DVD A1UD may be an overkill since I don't need CD or DVD upconversion.


Any suggestions for a good player?


My set up includes:

Speakers:B&W 802Ds, HTM2D, four B&W DS8 with the ASW 855.

Poweramps Classe 5200 and Classe 2200

JVC HD 100 (RS2) projector

Pioneer Kuro PDP LX6080D

Stewart 3m screen

Schneider anamorphic lens

Burmester 038 surge protector

Meridian G08 CD player

Denon AVP A1HD

PS3

Denon 2930 DVD player


----------



## alan278

Wait for a new Denon (2500 replacement)?


In what ways better than the PS3?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cortega* /forum/post/15744905
> 
> 
> I'd like to get your help for a top BD Player that could match my set up. I have a PS3 but I may need something better. I don't need DVD upconversion (I'm happy to keep the DVD Denon 2930) nor a CD player (I have the Meridian G08). I have the receiver Denon AVP-A1HD to decode all the new formats (hopefully).
> 
> 
> With that in mind I thought about the Denon 2500BT. One issue would be the profile 1.1 (although I don't see myself going on line to maximize profile 2.0 for the time being). The top of the line Denon DVD A1UD may be an overkill since I don't need CD or DVD upconversion.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for a good player?
> 
> 
> My set up includes:
> 
> Speakers:B&W 802Ds, HTM2D, four B&W DS8 with the ASW 855.
> 
> Poweramps Classe 5200 and Classe 2200
> 
> JVC HD 100 (RS2) projector
> 
> Pioneer Kuro PDP LX6080D
> 
> Stewart 3m screen
> 
> Schneider anamorphic lens
> 
> Burmester 038 surge protector
> 
> Meridian G08 CD player
> 
> Denon AVP A1HD
> 
> PS3
> 
> Denon 2930 DVD player


----------



## meegwell

I am aborting my mission to search for this answer. My receiver has the Faroudja DCDi Cinema video processor which I believe performs upconverting.


Do I want to consider this while shopping for a BDP? Do I want to check if a.) the upconversion on the BDP is better/worse and b.) assure that I can output 480 video (i.e. disable upconversion) if I want to use the receiver for upconversion? Assume all HDMI1.3a.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cortega* /forum/post/15744905
> 
> 
> I have a PS3 but I may need something better.



There are players with different feature sets or form factors that may suit your installation better. But you won't see or hear any improvement. So what are the features you're looking for?


----------



## Audiodork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cortega* /forum/post/15744905
> 
> 
> I'd like to get your help for a top BD Player that could match my set up. I have a PS3 but I may need something better. I don't need DVD upconversion (I'm happy to keep the DVD Denon 2930) nor a CD player (I have the Meridian G08). I have the receiver Denon AVP-A1HD to decode all the new formats (hopefully).
> 
> 
> With that in mind I thought about the Denon 2500BT. One issue would be the profile 1.1 (although I don't see myself going on line to maximize profile 2.0 for the time being). The top of the line Denon DVD A1UD may be an overkill since I don't need CD or DVD upconversion.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for a good player?
> 
> 
> My set up includes:
> 
> Speakers:B&W 802Ds, HTM2D, four B&W DS8 with the ASW 855.
> 
> Poweramps Classe 5200 and Classe 2200
> 
> JVC HD 100 (RS2) projector
> 
> Pioneer Kuro PDP LX6080D
> 
> Stewart 3m screen
> 
> Schneider anamorphic lens
> 
> Burmester 038 surge protector
> 
> Meridian G08 CD player
> 
> Denon AVP A1HD
> 
> PS3
> 
> Denon 2930 DVD player



Hello,

You seem to be a perfect candidate for the Denon DVD-2500BTCI. With the AVP-AIHD, you have the perfect processor for using a pure digital transport.

Given the steep discounts currently available on the 2500, it would seem to be slam dunk.

ML


----------



## cortega

Hi there,


I'm looking for the best PQ I could get and at least be able to maximize the quality of the audio while watching Blu Ray movies. I read that the PS3 processes the audio internally but doesn't do the best possible job at it (compared to the latest processors).


The 2500BT is the option I was considering since it is a pure transport and I heard it is pretty decent. I also read somewhere that there seem to be others that are as good if not better. However I wouldn't like to pay for too many features that I wouldn't use either, thus the idea of the transport appealed to me.


My local dealer in Spain is offering me a 2500BT with some sort of "damage" to the box (that I haven't seen yet) for about 30% off the list price, including the additional HDMI cable and the Crestron programming. The list price is still miles away from the offers you get in the States, though


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cortega* /forum/post/15746790
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> 
> I read that the PS3 processes the audio internally but doesn't do the best possible job at it (compared to the latest processors).



That is not the case. There is no processing involved in decoding lossless codecs, and the resulting LPCM stream will be identical from any one player to any one other player, no matter where the unpackaging occurs. Even if the player sends the package to an external processor via bitstream for unpacking there, the result will still be the identical lossless LPCM stream.


I'm not saying you shouldn't buy a new player for other features or qualities, measurable or not. Just don't buy a new player expecting it to produce better PQ or AQ than the PS3 which is, in fact, the "pure transport" you describe.


----------



## Cattledog

Get one of these Panasonic BD55 inexpensive, Oppo BDP83 midrange,

or Denon 3800 BDCI , Marantz BD8002 high end.


----------



## Stiltz

Does anyone have any experience with both units?

Does either have a better picture or better sound?


Thanks


----------



## meegwell

thanks cattledog - does anyone have any opinion on my questions?


----------



## bcumyns

They are the same player, but the 2550 is Best Buy only, and it does include Pandora.


----------



## Dark Rider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/15746212
> 
> 
> There are players with different feature sets or form factors that may suit your installation better. But you won't see or hear any improvement. So what are the features you're looking for?



This statement is 100% true for BD. For SD, I've seen much better upscalers.


I think this topic has already been beat to death, but these are the reasons you wouldn't get a PS3:


Noisy under load

internal decoding, but can't bitstream newest audio codecs

only fair upconversion of sd dvds

no analog outs

bluetooth remote


Reasons to buy PS3:


It's faster than anything out

It doubles as a gaming system

Price is now comparable to many stand-alone players

Wi-Fi internet built in

Can save media directly to hard drive


----------



## krakrjaks

Hi everyone. I have been doing a lot of reading here and thanks for all the info you have been giving.


I recently purchased a pany 58" plasma from costco. It will be here next week. I have the bose lifestyle surround system. IT is about two or three years old. I want to get a blu-ray that will work with the system. I know ppl have told me that my bose may not be the best because it is so old but right now with the economy, i would like to keep it for a while longer.


With what I have read so far it looks like it would be best to wait to purchase in either april, may or june. Let me know if i'm correct on this.


My question is, with the bose, do I have to worry about anything? I am a noob and so a lot of the stuff I am still confused on.


I would appreciate any advise you all have.


Thanks


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krakrjaks* /forum/post/15761858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is, with the bose, do I have to worry about anything? I am a noob and so a lot of the stuff I am still confused on.
> 
> 
> Thanks



No. Why would you? I have the Bose system, too. But I hate it. With Bose, you DON'T get what you paid for.


----------



## bjzone

To make my story short i'm looking to get a blu ray player for under a grand, i have a 7 year old denon 5803 (no hdmi) that i just love and find no good reason to buy any new reciever without purchasing a great pair of separates. I have a kaleidescape that i watch my dvd movies on and have been using my ps3 for blu ray but i have been getting real itchy to experience dolby true hd and dts master audio. I read how much better the lossless codecs sound but thought i would ask this community what they thought of them and also to get some opinions on the difference between the sound of lets say the hdmi versions vs the analog out versions? I realize that with my reciever that i would need a blu ray with 7.1 analog outs and have the player decode the sound codecs. I guess I'll eventually take out another mortgage on the house and buy the kaleidescape blu ray player when it comes out so in the mean time i don't want to break the bank with $2k or 3k reference player currently out but something that i will enjoy if its worth it. Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> This statement is 100% true for BD. For SD, I've seen much better upscalers.



Depends on how you define "much."



> Quote:
> I think this topic has already been beat to death, but these are the reasons you wouldn't get a PS3:
> 
> 
> Noisy under load



Not the new ones. I am sitting 6 feet from a 40GB PS3 that's been on all day right now and it's dead quiet.



> Quote:
> internal decoding, but can't bitstream newest audio codecs



There is no benefit to this in a player that can internally decode everything. By bitstreaming you lose BD's secondary audio features, and the PS3 is one of the few players that can implement secondary audio while still playing a lossless primary track.



> Quote:
> only fair upconversion of sd dvds



Some people disagree. I won't argue the point because there's no metric, so it's all a matter of opinion.



> Quote:
> no analog outs



Which only matters to people with legacy hardware. And even they may be better served by sticking with lossy codecs via optical so they can use thir legacy hardware's post-processing. In my subjective opinion it's the equal of my HD-A35, widely cosidered a much better than "fair" upconverter.



> Quote:
> bluetooth remote



Which is nice when you want to install your player without worrying about line-of-sight. Otherwise, yes, you need a $15 aftermarket add-on so you can use you IR URC.


My point is that this list would be better labeled "things to consider before choosing a PS3," because for many people there's nothing there that would be a problem.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krakrjaks* /forum/post/15761858
> 
> 
> 
> My question is, with the bose, do I have to worry about anything? I am a noob and so a lot of the stuff I am still confused on.
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any advise you all have.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Setting aside issues of the quality of Bose products, I will assume your system lacks HDMI connectivity, lacks analog multichannel audio inputs, but has an optical or coaxial audio input and can decode DTS and Dolby Digital.


So you would have no way to utilize the lossless audio tracks from Blu-ray, but you can still hear very high quality digital surround sound by connecting the player's coax or optical audio output to the Bose's corresponding input. Check to see which kind the Bose has, and make sure you buy a player that has a matching one.


That would take care of audio. For video you will want to connect the player to the TV via an HDMI cable, which you should order online from a place like monoprice.com instead of paying 5x too much at a store.


----------



## Electric_Haggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dark Rider* /forum/post/15761504
> 
> 
> This statement is 100% true for BD. For SD, I've seen much better upscalers.
> 
> 
> I think this topic has already been beat to death, but these are the reasons you wouldn't get a PS3:
> 
> 
> Noisy under load
> 
> internal decoding, but can't bitstream newest audio codecs
> 
> only fair upconversion of sd dvds
> 
> no analog outs
> 
> bluetooth remote
> 
> 
> Reasons to buy PS3:
> 
> 
> It's faster than anything out
> 
> It doubles as a gaming system
> 
> Price is now comparable to many stand-alone players
> 
> Wi-Fi internet built in
> 
> Can save media directly to hard drive



Sorry to repeat my earlier post, but I think it bears repeating...



Back in December, I too was tossing up between the PS3 and a standalone.


I started a couple of threads, and got some interesting responses...

http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=75318 

http://www.avforums.com/forums/blu-r...35-vs-ps3.html 


In the end, I got a PS3.

For the record, I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT.

*Why?*


* Fast as hell.

* Love the optional Bluetooth remote, and not having to aim it at the machine.

* Love the slot loading drive and operation. You just put in a disc, and the machine turns itself on.

* Love that there's no front LED display to cast light into a darkened theatre room.

* Love the info/bitrate meter that pops up when you hit the Display button.

* Love the PS3's menu and GUI.

* Love the frequent updates.

* Love having a machine that won't get discontinued next year.

* Love the flexibility of having a games machine / web browser / photo viewer / media server / etc.

* The largest user base of any Blu player.

* Many friends have PS3s, so games can be lent around. We can bring our controllers round to each other's places for the odd gaming night!

* Couldn't care less that it doesn't bitstream HD audio. It's best done in the player anyway (for interactive features, etc).

* Upscaling (on a 90" 1080p projector screen) could be _very slightly_ sharper, but it's still basically up there with the best. It's very clean and smooth, and compares well to the Toshiba HD-EP10 or the HQV scaler built in to my Benq W5000 projector.

* Am completely unconvinced that a standalone can offer superior Blu-ray PQ over HDMI - unless it's employing some sort of "enhancement" of its own.


Having said all this... _I still recommend the Panasonic BD-35 to many friends and colleagues!!_

*Why?*


* Many folks just don't want or need anything more than a simple, cheap, solid unit that plays discs and nothing more.

* Slim, more rack-friendly - You can put it anywhere.

* The PS3 is an awkward shape, a fingerprint magnet, and downright hideous to some people.

* No chance of them having issues with heat, noise or power consumption.

* Already comes with an excellent remote.

* SD card reader to play back your AVCHD handycam footage

* Decodes DTS-MA, unlike the similarly-priced Sony 350.

* Panasonics have a brilliant track record for DVD playback quality and compatability.

* In Australia, Panasonics usually come DVD-region-free off the shelf. I'm pretty sure the BD-35 would too.


----------



## bjzone

It seems to me as i read through a lot of offical player threads that people are questioning if in fact they are hearing the actual new uncompressed sound codecs from thier new blu ray players? is there not that big of a difference between lossy and lossless sounds? I can always tell by listening (not looking at my avr or dvd player) if something is in a discrete or pro logic format, it doesn't sound like the new hi def sound formats are that much of an upgrade or am i missing something really special?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bjzone* /forum/post/15768487
> 
> 
> It seems to me as i read through a lot of offical player threads that people are questioning if in fact they are hearing the actual new uncompressed sound codecs from thier new blu ray players? is there not that big of a difference between lossy and lossless sounds?



The answer depends on who you ask. In my opinion, no, there isn't that big a difference between lossless and lossy on Blu-ray. The discs have more room than DVDs and, as a result, DD and DTS are less compressed. The legacy codecs sound great on BD, perhaps as good as lossless.


----------



## dvdchance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15768661
> 
> 
> The answer depends on who you ask. In my opinion, no, there isn't that big a difference between lossless and lossy on Blu-ray. The discs have more room than DVDs and, as a result, DD and DTS are less compressed. The legacy codecs sound great on BD, perhaps as good as lossless.



Thats seems to be so true. My player (Olevia BDP-110, using memorex FW) decodes Dolby TrueHD and DTS HD, but not DTS HD-MA. Yesterday I was watching Bourne Supremacy, which has a DTS HD-MA track. And wow did it sound awesome, even though I was only getting the regular old DTS core.


----------



## csamos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15768661
> 
> 
> The answer depends on who you ask. In my opinion, no, there isn't that big a difference between lossless and lossy on Blu-ray. The discs have more room than DVDs and, as a result, DD and DTS are less compressed. The legacy codecs sound great on BD, perhaps as good as lossless.



It also depends on your equipment and listening environment. I wasn't prepared for how much better the new HD audio codecs were going to sound. We watched The Dark Knight yesterday, and in the five years since I first built my theater, this was the pinnacle of audio and video we've experienced so far.


If anyone is near Austin, I'd be happy to host a viewing to demonstrate the Sony BDP-S550 in my theater.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S

I'm down to three, my AVR is a Yamaha RX-V661 so I needa player that decodes internally...could use some advice







no particular order)

-Sony BDP-S550

-Samsung BD-P2500

-Pioneer BDP-51FD(I know, no DTS-MA, at least for now)

-Panasonic DMP35k(this one has me confused as its' price is all over the place going for double other places sometimes?)


Obviously looking to only spend three bills.

Load time doesn't matter to me, but reliability is very important.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csamos* /forum/post/15768794
> 
> 
> It also depends on your equipment and listening environment. I wasn't prepared for how much better the new HD audio codecs were going to sound. We watched The Dark Knight yesterday, and in the five years since I first built my theater, this was the pinnacle of audio and video we've experienced so far.



Is that a comparison of The Dark Knight TrueHD track and The Dark Knight DD 5.1 track encoded at 640kbps? My comments were not about lossless on BD compared to DD and DTS on DVD, where the bitrates are lower than you get on BD.


I think most would agree that lossless is better than DD and DTS on DVD. But, I think they would also agree that DD and DTS on BD are also better than the same, more compressed tracks on DVD.


The basis of bjzone's original question seems relevant here - why do people have a hard time telling whether they are actually hearing lossless audio if the difference is so obvious.


But, bjzone, as I said - the answer depends on who you ask.


----------



## Bladerunner1959




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bjzone* /forum/post/15764181
> 
> 
> To make my story short i'm looking to get a blu ray player for under a grand, i have a 7 year old denon 5803 (no hdmi) that i just love and find no good reason to buy any new reciever without purchasing a great pair of separates. I have a kaleidescape that i watch my dvd movies on and have been using my ps3 for blu ray but i have been getting real itchy to experience dolby true hd and dts master audio. I read how much better the lossless codecs sound but thought i would ask this community what they thought of them and also to get some opinions on the difference between the sound of lets say the hdmi versions vs the analog out versions? I realize that with my reciever that i would need a blu ray with 7.1 analog outs and have the player decode the sound codecs. I guess I'll eventually take out another mortgage on the house and buy the kaleidescape blu ray player when it comes out so in the mean time i don't want to break the bank with $2k or 3k reference player currently out but something that i will enjoy if its worth it. Thanks for your help!!!



Ok, I'll bite.... This is the result from the face-off I recently did in an effort to upgrade from my Samsung bd-p1200 with hqv...


SONY S550 WINS!!!!


My setup for the face off:

Sony s550, Panasonic bd-55 and the Samsung

-video: all three connected to a rpLCD Sony kdfe60a20 via an OPPO hdmi switcher

-audio: all three tested for the analogs output to a Pioneer vsx-d608


-Love Sony Bluray picture, very sharp, very natural, excellent tweaks available thru "options" button on remote when a disk is in. With the Panny bd 55, very sharp but I am frustrated with the loss of detail in shadows that I cant dial back in with my setup and it is almost unnaturally contrasty. I actually think I got "eye fatigue" from Panny's contrasty image. Yes it is sharp as all get out on bluray, but so is Sony. I preferred the Sony color palet. The Panny picture may look a bit glossier but I am not so sure that it is actually the more natural picture, almost neonish compare to Sony on truly reference frames from movies and documentary.


-Speed: I am frustrated with Panny's inferior slow tray operation and disk menu speed(with all the audio options I use, I like the speed, ability and ease of the Sony to pause play, go back to set up, change a "priority" and then resume play where I was). Xmedia bar absolutely rocks compared to Panny setup. The Bluray disk pop-up menu speed was faster on Sony, period.


-The remote controls are pretty even. Happy with both but I preferred the Sony. I DO like the avr volume button on the Panny and it has larger buttons, nice touch since I dont like universal remotes.


-Surround sound: The Sony matches Panny at 5.1 analog out quality using DDTrueHD and DTShdMaster...I thought the Sony was easier to setup.


-Reviews: The 550 is not getting the deserved credit in reviews. I think the Panny is the "sexy pick" due to the rave reviews and great performance but, Wall-E, Kung Fu Panda and Band of Brothers looked equally good, easy on my eyes and maybe better."


-Build quality: The Sony is easily the winner, at 7 pounds it feels sturdier and more hi-end, doesnt budge when you touch a button on the face plate, it just plain works. Built like a tank, nice glossy front and top without that chrome strip in the front , that the Panny has, that shines like a beacon from across the room.


-Audio to monitor: The Sony audio via hdmi to monitor is superior because the "widened" 2 ch mode is superior to the Panny's "dialogue enhance" feature which drops alot of other sounds to a lower than acceptable level... We do enough watching without surround on so it does matter. The Sheryl Crow song in the beginning of pixar Cars was SO much better on the Sony than Panny when listening to the tv speakers.


-Firmware upgrade: EEEeeeezzzyy as pie, 1 upgrade has been offered so far.


-BD Live: works perfect and smooth, only limited by what the sites themselves offer.


-Everyday performance: the s550 seems to be a very drama free, bug free player from what i read and experience. I have thrown everything at it and no hiccups: old and newest blurays, netflix blurays, standard dvd old, new, superbit, criterion....the s550 has not failed to play 1 disk period. I read in the s550 section that someone had trouble with 2 bluray Bourne Identities but I have not and no one else so far said they have.


For you and your avr, relax, get the Sony. You'll feel like your avr is born again as well as your speakers. Most problems as I surf thru all these new bluray player review pages are from incorrect setup and mis-communication between the components as well as a lack of understanding of the equipment and formats themselves. Newer Samsungs appear to do better than old ones on fw but I would not trust them again.


Sony s550, 100% satisfied with every penny spent.


----------



## csamos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15768661
> 
> 
> The answer depends on who you ask. In my opinion, no, there isn't that big a difference between lossless and lossy on Blu-ray. The discs have more room than DVDs and, as a result, DD and DTS are less compressed. The legacy codecs sound great on BD, perhaps as good as lossless.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15768926
> 
> 
> Is that a comparison of The Dark Knight TrueHD track and The Dark Knight DD 5.1 track encoded at 640kbps? My comments were not about lossless on BD compared to DD and DTS on DVD, where the bitrates are lower than you get on BD.
> 
> 
> I think most would agree that lossless is better than DD and DTS on DVD. But, I think they would also agree that DD and DTS on BD are also better than the same, more compressed tracks on DVD.
> 
> 
> The basis of bjzone's original question seems relevant here - why do people have a hard time telling whether they are actually hearing lossless audio if the difference is so obvious.
> 
> 
> But, bjzone, as I said - the answer depends on who you ask.



Yes, that was going back and forth comparing the TrueHD and DD 5.1 tracks on the BD. I don't even own TDK on DVD so I can't comment on the audio tracks on it. I imagine with most people's systems and listening environments, the difference may not be so obvious, however.


----------



## nixonrsx

So my roommate just moved out and there is no longer a BD player in the house, his was the ps3. I have kinda narrowed it down to 3. my tv is the samsung 61" new dlp, if that helps your advice. So here is what im looking at. The Pioneer BDP-51FD($277), the ps3(price drop coming soon), or wait a lil while for the oppo bd player($500?) Price isnt really the main issue, I want something that is just gonna work,and work well with my tv, have great video, easy to update, load time is somewhat important. So lemme know what you all think. Thanks


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csamos* /forum/post/15769002
> 
> 
> Yes, that was going back and forth comparing the TrueHD and DD 5.1 tracks on the BD. I don't even own TDK on DVD so I can't comment on the audio tracks on it. I imagine with most people's systems and listening environments, the difference may not be so obvious, however.



The reason I don't trust such comparisons is that it's not really possible to level-match the DD with the lossless when going between tracks, and a difference of even 1dB can (as has been proven in blind testing over and over again) completely skew the perception of audio quality.


So can simply knowing which one you're listening to. Expectations can sometimes be more powerful that perceptions.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nixonrsx* /forum/post/15769156
> 
> 
> So my roommate just moved out and there is no longer a BD player in the house, his was the ps3. I have kinda narrowed it down to 3. my tv is the samsung 61" new dlp, if that helps your advice. So here is what im looking at. The Pioneer BDP-51FD($277), the ps3(price drop coming soon), or wait a lil while for the oppo bd player($500?) Price isnt really the main issue, I want something that is just gonna work,and work well with my tv, have great video, easy to update, load time is somewhat important. So lemme know what you all think. Thanks



Forget your TV -- what's your sound setup?


----------



## nixonrsx

yamaha htr 5760 avr, no hdmi in's....will be using the optical out, unitl i decide to upgrade my avr. it has plays very well with my klipsch setup, loud and very very little heat. sound is not my overall concern as i think everything sounds great. plus im waiting to check out the new yamaha receivers once they come out in a couple months.


----------



## s44

If you're going to use optical anyway and not analog surround for lossless, you might as well get another PS3 -- either at the CC clearance or with the price drop. Fast, trivially easy to update, not much more expensive than the competition (if the Panasonic BD-35 were still ~$200 that would be another story), and you can play games on it.








Plus it decodes everything, so you can have it transmit lossless surround PCM to your next AVR.


You might want a different player if you want the best DVD upscaling, though.


----------



## nixonrsx

is there a good reason to use analog surround outs over the optical?


----------



## DJHAUG

I'm looking for a BD player to go with my Onkyo tx-sr706 which I have hooked to a 7.1 JBL speaker system. I've been eying the onkyo DV-BD606. Does anyone have this player?


----------



## Bladerunner1959




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nixonrsx* /forum/post/15771620
> 
> 
> is there a good reason to use analog surround outs over the optical?



Absolutely. The analog connection, if set up correctly, is absolutely better than the optical connection. Not by DRAMATIC levels but...the lossless sound is cleaner, clearer, more detailed and textured period. ..dialogue is absolutely more realistic and when the sound track is quiet, there is an eery silence that lets the subtle sounds be more defined...hard to explain any better than that. Get the Sony s550 and you wont be sorry.


----------



## Derko

I wish to get a BR player, my main concern is PQ and sound secondary. I currently have a RX-V363 Yamaha receiver and will soon be replacing my JBL Venue set up with Aperion speakers and will be accompanied with the BIC H-100 I currently have. Until later in the future, maybe by the end of this year or early next year, will I upgrade my receiver. For the time being that's what I'm stuck with. What are my options as far as BR players go?


----------



## nixonrsx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bladerunner1959* /forum/post/15773472
> 
> 
> Absolutely. The analog connection, if set up correctly, is absolutely better than the optical connection. Not by DRAMATIC levels but...the lossless sound is cleaner, clearer, more detailed and textured period. ..dialogue is absolutely more realistic and when the sound track is quiet, there is an eery silence that lets the subtle sounds be more defined...hard to explain any better than that. Get the Sony s550 and you wont be sorry.



would you recommend the s550 and analog connection even if im only using 5.1? or should i just wait for the oppo?


----------



## swgiust

My criteria is:


Dolby HD and DTS HD 7.1 analog out

Good standard DVD upconversion

Under $ 500


Narrowed down to the

Sony 550

and the Samsung 2500.


Which way would you go?


Amazon has them for the same price.


----------



## csamos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swgiust* /forum/post/15775547
> 
> 
> My criteria is:
> 
> 
> Dolby HD and DTS HD 7.1 analog out
> 
> Good standard DVD upconversion
> 
> Under $ 500
> 
> 
> Narrowed down to the
> 
> Sony 550
> 
> and the Samsung 2500.
> 
> 
> Which way would you go?
> 
> 
> Amazon has them for the same price.



Sony BDP-S550. I returned a Samsung 2500 after realizing it doesn't have the same level of speaker management that the 550 has. I love the 550. And the 550 is a bit less than the 2500. Check the price thread for my last post with current prices as of this morning.


----------



## Electric_Haggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swgiust* /forum/post/15775547
> 
> 
> My criteria is:
> 
> 
> Dolby HD and DTS HD 7.1 analog out
> 
> Good standard DVD upconversion
> 
> Under $ 500
> 
> 
> Narrowed down to the
> 
> Sony 550
> 
> and the Samsung 2500.
> 
> 
> Which way would you go?
> 
> 
> Amazon has them for the same price.



Panasonic BD55


----------



## billt1111

My current blu ray player, the Panny BD35, plays all blu rays in letterbox on my 50 inch plasma as far as I can tell. Is that because all the movies I have viewed were shot in 2.35:1 aspect ratio that doesn't fit into my 16:9 plasma? Would a movie shot in 1.85:1 aspect ratio fill the plasma screen or still be in letterbox?


Is there a blu ray player available that has different options for this situation? The BD35 has a zoom but it does not seem to have any effect on a letterbox movie like Dark Knight.


----------



## Electric_Haggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billt1111* /forum/post/15778536
> 
> 
> My current blu ray player, the Panny BD35, plays all blu rays in letterbox on my 50 inch plasma as far as I can tell. Is that because all the movies I have viewed were shot in 2.35:1 aspect ratio that doesn't fit into my 16:9 plasma? Would a movie shot in 1.85:1 aspect ratio fill the plasma screen or still be in letterbox?
> 
> 
> Is there a blu ray player available that has different options for this situation? The BD35 has a zoom but it does not seem to have any effect on a letterbox movie like Dark Knight.



Movies are generally either 1.78, 1.85 or 2.35. A 16x9 TV is 1.78.


Of course 2.35 films will always appear on your TV with a letterbox, and one shouldn't be trying to change that... end of story.


A 1.85 film is a few pixels "shorter" than 1.78, so it would have a _very slight_ letterbox on a 1.78 TV. But it's so slight that you wouldn't see it if you didn't have your TV set to 1:1 pixel mapping.


----------



## billt1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric_Haggis* /forum/post/15778609
> 
> 
> Movies are generally either 1.78, 1.85 or 2.35. A 16x9 TV is 1.78.
> 
> 
> Of course 2.35 films will always appear on your TV with a letterbox, and one shouldn't be trying to change that... end of story.
> 
> 
> A 1.85 film is a few pixels "shorter" than 1.78, so it would have a _very slight_ letterbox on a 1.78 TV. But it's so slight that you wouldn't see it if you didn't have your TV set to 1:1 pixel mapping.



Ok thanks. I guess I have been amazingly unlucky in that the first 10 movies I have acquired in blu ray all have been shot in 2.35:1 because they all have 4 inch black bars. I guess movies shot in 1.85 or less that would fill a 1.78 flat screen are a rarity these days? I have never seen a percentage of 2.35 vs 1.85 or less published.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billt1111* /forum/post/15778700
> 
> 
> Ok thanks. I guess I have been amazingly unlucky in that the first 10 movies I have acquired in blu ray all have been shot in 2.35:1 because they all have 4 inch black bars. I guess movies shot in 1.85 or less that would fill a 1.78 flat screen are a rarity these days? I have never seen a percentage of 2.35 vs 1.85 or less published.



I've been told that the ratio of 1.85 vs 2.35 theatrical titles has been about 50-50 for decades. I don't have proof of this.


Most made-for-TV widescreen titles are 1.78.


The IMDB will show the aspect ratio. See this page for a summary: http://www.imdb.com/Sections/DVDs/AspectRatios/ 


-Bill


----------



## Jeffs386

just picked up a Sony bdp-550 and its awesome 1080p/24 7.1 audio and awesome pic quality


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billt1111* /forum/post/15778536
> 
> 
> My current blu ray player, the Panny BD35, plays all blu rays in letterbox on my 50 inch plasma as far as I can tell. Is that because all the movies I have viewed were shot in 2.35:1 aspect ratio that doesn't fit into my 16:9 plasma? Would a movie shot in 1.85:1 aspect ratio fill the plasma screen or still be in letterbox?
> 
> 
> Is there a blu ray player available that has different options for this situation? The BD35 has a zoom but it does not seem to have any effect on a letterbox movie like Dark Knight.



My BD30 has a FULL 16x9 option in Display. It will zoom/crop fill. But I think that's sacrilege.


----------



## Electric_Haggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billt1111* /forum/post/15778700
> 
> 
> Ok thanks. I guess I have been amazingly unlucky in that the first 10 movies I have acquired in blu ray all have been shot in 2.35:1 because they all have 4 inch black bars. I guess movies shot in 1.85 or less that would fill a 1.78 flat screen are a rarity these days? I have never seen a percentage of 2.35 vs 1.85 or less published.



A-list Hollywood blockbusters will generally tend to favour 2.35, but across the globe - the ratio to 1.85 _is_ would have to be 50-50 _at best_ - probably not even.


Actually, some foreign-language films are still 1.66, and as you can see from that IMDB link, there's a bit of variance out there.


For the record, around a quarter of _Dark Knight_ was shot on IMAX, with the bulk of it anamorphic 35mm (as opposed to Super35).

IMAX has a ratio of 1.37 (which is pretty much 4x3) but for the Blu-ray & DVD, the IMAX shots were cropped to 1.78.


----------



## Babaganoosh

I can't get an Ethernet cable down to where my home theater is. So the only way I could hook a Blu-Ray player up to the 'net is if it supported 802.11n wireless. So far the only player I have found which does this, is the (not yet released) Samsung BD-P3600. Are there any other players that have wireless support?


----------



## Skidpad

I haven't seen any (yet). You do have other options though. The easiest thing to do is to connect a wireless gaming adapter to the ethernet port on your player; this will give you the connection you are looking for. Around $90 Here or $65 Here 


These are your easiest options.


----------



## Babaganoosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skidpad* /forum/post/15781945
> 
> 
> The easiest thing to do is to connect a wireless gaming adapter to the ethernet port on your player; this will give you the connection you are looking for.



But that's the thing - my existing BR player has no Ethernet port. So whatever I do, I am going to need a new player.


I figure as long as I have to get a new player, I should get one with wireless built-in, so I don't need to mess with adapters or bridges or access points or whatever the hell they're called. I figure that it would surely be easier to configure if wireless support was included out of the box. Especially since I have a Mac (the installation software with most of these access points/adapters/bridges is Windows only).


----------



## parinshah

I understand that currently the XBOX 360, and specific LG and Samsung blu-ray players are able to stream Netflix. Has anyone used any of these? Is one better than the other? The xbox is probably more expensive monthly because I think you have to be an xbox live member, right?



Thanks!


----------



## Latinoheat

Ps3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:d


----------



## Babaganoosh

^ PS3's won't work with my universal remote (Logitech Harmony). So they're out.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parinshah* /forum/post/15782654
> 
> 
> I understand that currently the XBOX 360, and specific LG and Samsung blu-ray players are able to stream Netflix. Has anyone used any of these? Is one better than the other? The xbox is probably more expensive monthly because I think you have to be an xbox live member, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



The 360 doesn't have a Blu-ray drive.


----------



## Skidpad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Babaganoosh* /forum/post/15782558
> 
> 
> But that's the thing - my existing BR player has no Ethernet port. So whatever I do, I am going to need a new player.
> 
> 
> I figure as long as I have to get a new player, I should get one with wireless built-in, so I don't need to mess with adapters or bridges or access points or whatever the hell they're called. I figure that it would surely be easier to configure if wireless support was included out of the box. Especially since I have a Mac (the installation software with most of these access points/adapters/bridges is Windows only).



Ah, my bad. Sorry I didn't gather that from your original post.


----------



## parinshah

I was wondering of the 3 (xbox, LG and Samsung) that can stream netflix, which is better? For all standard purposes should I pick the cheapest one? I dont need to play xbox games...


Thanks


----------



## sirjonsnow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parinshah* /forum/post/15784312
> 
> 
> I was wondering of the 3 (xbox, LG and Samsung) that can stream netflix, which is better? For all standard purposes should I pick the cheapest one? I dont need to play xbox games...
> 
> 
> Thanks



Well if you're not going to play the games then it shouldn't even be on the list, you could just get a Roku instead. As far as performance and use, the Samsung, TivoHD, and Xbox were all rated basically about equal with each having its slight perks and slight negatives. The Samsung had a slight edge with PQ.


----------



## Michael Banks

Hi guys, I need help choosing a player also. My budget will be the 400 and under players. I do need a player that decodes 7.1 since I have an older Pioneer 45tx receiver. The receiver only allows pass through with the multi-channel inputs. So I will have to do all of my set up as far as distance and eq through the player.


So far I have been looking at the Samsung 2500, but the audio section seems pretty limited looking at the owners manual. The Sony 550 looks to have a better audio section.


Equipment I have is:

HS20 projector

Pioneer 45tx

2- Parasound 1205a amplifiers

Klipsch Reference 7 5.1 system with 2 RC3 as rear surrounds

Mirage BPS400 subwoofer


Any opinions on these players or any others would be welcome.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Babaganoosh* /forum/post/15782923
> 
> 
> ^ PS3's won't work with my universal remote (Logitech Harmony). So they're out.



I spent $15 on a Nyko, and now my PS3 works just fine with my Harmony. There are several other solutions as well. Search the threads.


----------



## csamos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michael Banks* /forum/post/15788449
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I need help choosing a player also. My budget will be the 400 and under players. I do need a player that decodes 7.1 since I have an older Pioneer 45tx receiver. The receiver only allows pass through with the multi-channel inputs. So I will have to do all of my set up as far as distance and eq through the player.
> 
> 
> So far I have been looking at the Samsung 2500, but the audio section seems pretty limited looking at the owners manual. The Sony 550 looks to have a better audio section.
> 
> 
> Equipment I have is:
> 
> HS20 projector
> 
> Pioneer 45tx
> 
> 2- Parasound 1205a amplifiers
> 
> Klipsch Reference 7 5.1 system with 2 RC3 as rear surrounds
> 
> Mirage BPS400 subwoofer
> 
> 
> Any opinions on these players or any others would be welcome.



I originally bought a Samsung 2500 and returned it because it lacked the speaker/bass management of the Sony 550. I have had my Sony 550 for a couple weeks now, and I absolutely love it. We watched the Dark Knight over the weekend, and it was the pinnacle of audio/video in the theater yet.


You missed the recent $288 with free shipping deal through Amazon. Most places have it in the $325 range now, but I just found it for $308 with free shipping:

http://www.dbuys.com/product/?54086&...33617028&sk1=1


----------



## gerall

I have a 2 channel minimalist system - CD/dvd direct to passive preamp then to tube monoblocks. I am interested in a blu-ray player with analog outs to listen to the 2 channel downmixed audio in the new dolby true hd and dts -ma formats. Am I correct in that I need a player that decodes those formats and, if so, what player woudl fit my needs? Thank you - I've read many of the posts but am still confused.


----------



## Minge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michael Banks* /forum/post/15788449
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I need help choosing a player also. My budget will be the 400 and under players. I do need a player that decodes 7.1 since I have an older Pioneer 45tx receiver. The receiver only allows pass through with the multi-channel inputs. So I will have to do all of my set up as far as distance and eq through the player.
> 
> 
> So far I have been looking at the Samsung 2500, but the audio section seems pretty limited looking at the owners manual. The Sony 550 looks to have a better audio section.
> 
> 
> Equipment I have is:
> 
> HS20 projector
> 
> Pioneer 45tx
> 
> 2- Parasound 1205a amplifiers
> 
> Klipsch Reference 7 5.1 system with 2 RC3 as rear surrounds
> 
> Mirage BPS400 subwoofer
> 
> 
> Any opinions on these players or any others would be welcome.



I have the HS20 as well and I have a panny BD-35 and I am very happy with the performance. If you need the 5.1 outputs for decoding purposes I would go with the BD-55...I do not need these as my pre-pro does all the decoding so I am happy with the 35..


----------



## cyberized

What do you think? Mostly interested in watching movies.


Trying to decide between a Used PS3 - OR - a used but supposed to be good Samsung BD-UP5000 Dual Player for $225. Hard to find any used PS3's for under $300.


TKS


----------



## cklim55

I just purchased a pio111fd and am in the market for a br player. I have a yamaha rx-v550 receiver that has optical inputs--no hdmi inputs. I only have 5.1 speakers so dolby prologic works well for me. I'm more of a visual guy than an audio guy. I have a petty extensive dvd collection so good upconversion would be good. I'm not sure which br player would meet my needs. When I am told by a BestBuy salesman that the Sony 550 would be perfect for me and I do alittle research I'm not sure. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Michael Banks

Thanks for the help so far guys.


I guess it's going to come down between the S550 and the BD-55.


Is the Panasonic worth the difference in price?


----------



## csamos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michael Banks* /forum/post/15793214
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help so far guys.
> 
> 
> I guess it's going to come down between the S550 and the BD-55.
> 
> 
> Is the Panasonic worth the difference in price?



No. The Sony 550 is around $300 and readily available. The Panasonic 55 has been discontinued, and you'd be lucky to find it available for under $500 now, which is a joke. Get the Sony, you'll love it. I love mine.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cklim55* /forum/post/15790625
> 
> 
> I just purchased a pio111fd and am in the market for a br player. I have a yamaha rx-v550 receiver that has optical inputs--no hdmi inputs. I only have 5.1 speakers so dolby prologic works well for me. I'm more of a visual guy than an audio guy. I have a petty extensive dvd collection so good upconversion would be good. I'm not sure which br player would meet my needs. When I am told by a BestBuy salesman that the Sony 550 would be perfect for me and I do alittle research I'm not sure. Any suggestions would be appreciated.



The S550 would work well with your receiver since it has analog inputs. Going the analog route you would be able to take advantage of lossless audio. However, it you don't care about audio then either the Sony S350, Panny BD35, or the Sammy 2550 would be better choices.


----------



## swgiust

After getting advise in the "choose" thread, I have ordered a 550. Now I find

people are having bass issues with 7.1 analog?


Reasons for buying 550:

#1: My pre/pro does not have hdmi. I want to be able to use Dolby HD and DTS HD.

#2: My current player, Sony BDS-1, does a lousy job on standard DVD.


So I have two specific questions:

When using the 550 with 7.1 analog outputs, is there an issue with bass levels? And if there is, what is the fix?


When using the 550 with 7.1 analog outputs with 5.1 material, does it use Prologic or similar for the extra 2 channels?


----------



## bjzone

Thank bladerunner and everyone who has responded, i ll let you know how the new player works out


----------



## vcrpro3

Just got a Pio Elite VSX-94TXH and a Onkyo TX-NR905 (don't ask-














:-the prices were WAYYYYY too good to pass up) ) What would be a good mid priced unit where i don't need fantastic upscaling and audio decoding onboard(the receivers have that capability,right?)but will also play the occasional SACD or DVD-A preferably passing the bistream for that audio format via the hdmi also


----------



## gmanvbva

I have a Samsung LN46A650 and I am trying to decide between the following 3.


Sony BDPBX1 (same as BDP-S350)

Sony Playstation 3 (I am a gamer but mostly on Xbox 360)

Samsung BDP-1500


The BDPBX1 is nearly the same price as the BDP-1500 but is a better player (from what I have read. Is there any advantage to pairing the BDP-1500 with my LN46A650 compared to the BDPBX1?

The Playstation 3 would be about $125-$150 more than either of the other two, but is louder and larger.


My AVR is a ONKYO TX-SR606. If I understand correctly, Audio would be the same for all 3 players with my AVR?


I know the basic info for each player but is there anything I might be missing or need to place more emphasis on when you consider my other equipment?


Right now I am leaning BDPBX1 over the BDP-1500 (unless there is an advantage to pairing it with the 650) with the PS3 being a real wild card.


----------



## Sunkist

I would pick the PS3 since you do game, it will give even more games to choose from, it is constantly updated (more than any other bluray player) unless the cost difference is to much to make it worth it.


----------



## cklim55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15793312
> 
> 
> The S550 would work well with your receiver since it has analog inputs. Going the analog route you would be able to take advantage of lossless audio. However, it you don't care about audio then either the Sony S350, Panny BD35, or the Sammy 2550 would be better choices.



So I could just connect the 550 to my receiver via 5 or 6 cables to get the lossless audio? I assume the 550 would do the processing and the receiver would just act as a router to my speakers. I have to ask--does the lossless audio sound that much better than dolby prologic,DTS, or Dolby digital via the optical connection?


----------



## csamos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swgiust* /forum/post/15793553
> 
> 
> After getting advise in the "choose" thread, I have ordered a 550. Now I find
> 
> people are having bass issues with 7.1 analog?
> 
> 
> Reasons for buying 550:
> 
> #1: My pre/pro does not have hdmi. I want to be able to use Dolby HD and DTS HD.
> 
> #2: My current player, Sony BDS-1, does a lousy job on standard DVD.
> 
> 
> So I have two specific questions:
> 
> When using the 550 with 7.1 analog outputs, is there an issue with bass levels? And if there is, what is the fix?
> 
> 
> When using the 550 with 7.1 analog outputs with 5.1 material, does it use Prologic or similar for the extra 2 channels?



There isn't an issue with bass output on the Sony 550. EVERY player that internally decodes the audio and passes it through analog outputs sends the LFE at 10dB lower than expected, which is how it's actually recorded. Receivers that process audio streams increase the LFE channel 10dB to compensate for the -10dB in the recording. So it doesn't matter what blu-ray player you buy, if you are sending the audio to a receiver via analog cables, and that receiver doesn't add 10dB to the incoming LFE channel, you will need to manually increase the LFE or subwoofer signal by 10dB to compensate.


Read this to get all the gory details:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=748147 


With the Sony 550 in particular, there is one issue. If you set the speakers to small, then the LFE channel will be 15dB lower. I set my speakers to large, and then I adjusted the subwoofer level in the receiver to compensate for the 10dB. I use an SPL meter along with Room EQ Wizard software to fine tune it, and it sounds amazing.


----------



## csamos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cklim55* /forum/post/15796573
> 
> 
> So I could just connect the 550 to my receiver via 5 or 6 cables to get the lossless audio? I assume the 550 would do the processing and the receiver would just act as a router to my speakers. I have to ask--does the lossless audio sound that much better than dolby prologic,DTS, or Dolby digital via the optical connection?



Yes, the 550 will internally decode any audio codec and pass the signal to the analog inputs on your receiver. Most receivers don't do any processing on the analog inputs, so you may need to tweak speaker/sub levels to get them right.


The new HD audio formats can sound considerably better than the lossy formats, but it really depends on your equipment, your listening environment and you. For me in my theater, the new formats are absolutely superior. Channel separation, clarity, surround effects are all improved.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csamos* /forum/post/15796782
> 
> 
> The new HD audio formats can sound considerably better than the lossy formats, but it really depends on your equipment, your listening environment and you. For me in my theater, the new formats are absolutely superior. Channel separation, clarity, surround effects are all improved.



And I have to say that this makes me suspect that you're not comparing apples with apples. Given the same mix, there will be no differences in channel separation or surround balance between a DTS or DD encoding and a lossless encoding. All of these formats feature 100% discrete multichannel audio; the channel separation and content of each channel is not affected by the encoding.


So very often, people change more than just the source player when they add Blu to their systems, but then attribute all the audio improvement to the lossless audio. On closer examination, it turns out that they've changed the way the audio is being processed, or they're playing the audio louder, or they rearranged the furniture when they got an big screen TV.


I have yet to see anything approaching a definitive blind A/B listening test to compare lossless with lossy sound on BD. Probably because there are so many variables that setting up such a test is too complex. And if professionals can't do it, I'm very skeptical of the reports of civilians reporting their subjective and uncontrolled comparisons.


MY subjective and uncontrolled comparison is that the differences between lossless and lossy of the same mix on the same disc are very subtle, and that most people would neither know nor care which one they were listening to.


----------



## cklim55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csamos* /forum/post/15796782
> 
> 
> Yes, the 550 will internally decode any audio codec and pass the signal to the analog inputs on your receiver. Most receivers don't do any processing on the analog inputs, so you may need to tweak speaker/sub levels to get them right.
> 
> 
> The new HD audio formats can sound considerably better than the lossy formats, but it really depends on your equipment, your listening environment and you. For me in my theater, the new formats are absolutely superior. Channel separation, clarity, surround effects are all improved.



Thanks Carl, I don't want to buy another AV receiver after buying the 111fd and a bluray player. I'll just check the back of my receiver to see if it has multichannel inputs. If not then I'll use the optical cable.


----------



## csamos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/15796894
> 
> 
> And I have to say that this makes me suspect that you're not comparing apples with apples. Given the same mix, there will be no differences in channel separation or surround balance between a DTS or DD encoding and a lossless encoding. All of these formats feature 100% discrete multichannel audio; the channel separation and content of each channel is not affected by the encoding.
> 
> 
> So very often, people change more than just the source player when they add Blu to their systems, but then attribute all the audio improvement to the lossless audio. On closer examination, it turns out that they've changed the way the audio is being processed, or they're playing the audio louder, or they rearranged the furniture when they got an big screen TV.
> 
> 
> I have yet to see anything approaching a definitive blind A/B listening test to compare lossless with lossy sound on BD. Probably because there are so many variables that setting up such a test is too complex. And if professionals can't do it, I'm very skeptical of the reports of civilians reporting their subjective and uncontrolled comparisons.
> 
> 
> MY subjective and uncontrolled comparison is that the differences between lossless and lossy of the same mix on the same disc are very subtle, and that most people would neither know nor care which one they were listening to.



My comparisons were between the internally decoded HD audio tracks via analog connections to my receiver vs. the lossy audio tracks sent to my receiver via an optical cable which the receiver decoded internally on the same discs. I absolutely can hear differences between them.


However, as I said it really depends on your equipment, your listening environment and you. I'm sure many people just can't hear the differences regardless. And I'm sure most consumers don't have the level of equipment and especially the listening environment that will show off the difference. I'm sure I'm in the 1% who have all 3.


----------



## s44

There's a very simple way to tell the difference: the old lossy codecs only do 5.1. Many Blu-Ray soundtracks are now in lossless 7.1.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csamos* /forum/post/15796723
> 
> 
> With the Sony 550 in particular, there is one issue. If you set the speakers to small, then the LFE channel will be 15dB lower.



That's true of all players that bass manage, not just the S550. The sub channel is dropped another 5db to provide the needed headroom for the redirected bass. And, you then need to boost the sub by 15db in your processor. Speakers should not be set to large unless they are capable of handling the lower frequencies as well as a sub.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csamos* /forum/post/15797110
> 
> 
> My comparisons were between the internally decoded HD audio tracks via analog connections to my receiver vs. the lossy audio tracks sent to my receiver via an optical cable which the receiver decoded internally on the same discs. I absolutely can hear differences between them.
> 
> 
> However, as I said it really depends on your equipment, your listening environment and you. I'm sure many people just can't hear the differences regardless. And I'm sure most consumers don't have the level of equipment and especially the listening environment that will show off the difference. I'm sure I'm in the 1% who have all 3.



One more time: tell me how you went about level-matching the two types of audio. Tell me how you guaranteed that the differences you heard weren't due to the difference between the way the player bass-managed and time-aligned the HD audio and the way the AVR handled the lossy audio.


I'm not questioning that you're hearing differences. I'm questioning the reason for the differences you're hearing. The comparison you describe proves absolutely nothing.


----------



## nextoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/15796894
> 
> 
> And I have to say that this makes me suspect that you're not comparing apples with apples. Given the same mix, there will be no differences in channel separation or surround balance between a DTS or DD encoding and a lossless encoding. All of these formats feature 100% discrete multichannel audio; the channel separation and content of each channel is not affected by the encoding.
> 
> 
> So very often, people change more than just the source player when they add Blu to their systems, but then attribute all the audio improvement to the lossless audio. On closer examination, it turns out that they've changed the way the audio is being processed, or they're playing the audio louder, or they rearranged the furniture when they got an big screen TV.
> 
> 
> I have yet to see anything approaching a definitive blind A/B listening test to compare lossless with lossy sound on BD. Probably because there are so many variables that setting up such a test is too complex. And if professionals can't do it, I'm very skeptical of the reports of civilians reporting their subjective and uncontrolled comparisons.
> 
> 
> MY subjective and uncontrolled comparison is that the differences between lossless and lossy of the same mix on the same disc are very subtle, and that most people would neither know nor care which one they were listening to.



I am a civilian and that being said I am 100% in agreement.


I cannot conjure up a scenario where someone would walk into a room and do a "wow" because they could decipher that what was playing was a high definition audio track.


In my opinion it's not possible. Perhaps an A/B switch while in the same room would produce subtle differences but even this could prove challenging.


But more importantly my opinion does not help in selling new CE devices. Which may not agree with the marketing plans designed to sell all of us more gear.


----------



## Frank D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/15796894
> 
> 
> And I have to say that this makes me suspect that you're not comparing apples with apples. Given the same mix, there will be no differences in channel separation or surround balance between a DTS or DD encoding and a lossless encoding. All of these formats feature 100% discrete multichannel audio; the channel separation and content of each channel is not affected by the encoding.
> 
> 
> So very often, people change more than just the source player when they add Blu to their systems, but then attribute all the audio improvement to the lossless audio. On closer examination, it turns out that they've changed the way the audio is being processed, or they're playing the audio louder, or they rearranged the furniture when they got an big screen TV.
> 
> 
> I have yet to see anything approaching a definitive blind A/B listening test to compare lossless with lossy sound on BD. Probably because there are so many variables that setting up such a test is too complex. And if professionals can't do it, I'm very skeptical of the reports of civilians reporting their subjective and uncontrolled comparisons.
> 
> 
> MY subjective and uncontrolled comparison is that the differences between lossless and lossy of the same mix on the same disc are very subtle, and that most people would neither know nor care which one they were listening to.



I also have to agree here. There may be differences but I have not heard any huge differences yet.


I like to listen to movies at reference levels. Using the analogs I get a bit of hiss noise when at about 5 db below reference level and above. Although the noise is not loud it is something that I do notice during quite tracks and do not like. When I use the digital coax there is almost no hiss noise at all up to reference levels. On top of that I tested a few disks, so far, and the digital coax levels came in a bit higher for the Dolby True HD. So not only was the coax less noisy it was also a bit louder.


Just for the record:


Die Hard/Live Free DTS MA via analog vs coax - gave exact same level.

The Bee Movie Dolby True HD - Analog was 3 db less than coax.


Originally and up until about last week I only used analog. Currently I am only using coax. I will continue to do further testing between the two and may go back to analog if I hear differences.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frank D* /forum/post/15800870
> 
> 
> 
> I like to listen to movies at reference levels. Using the analogs I get a bit of hiss noise when at about 5 db below reference level and above.



Here we have a case where the difference is clearly attributable to a hardware issue: residual noise somewhere in the analog signal chain. Not part of the lossless audio, and with more sensitive speakers or more powerful amplifiers probably not audible.


Again, I am not saying there is no difference between lossless and legacy. I have tried very hard with my own hardware to make fair comparisons, using in-player decoding, the "direct" mode on my AVR, and an SPL to level-match and yes, indeed, there is an audible difference between lossless and legacy on every disc I've compared. But it is a subtle difference, one you have to listen for.


I firmly believe that people who are hearing huge differences -- "night and day" differences -- are not leveling the playing field before makining comparisons, and/or are listening with their wallets.


----------



## editguy

Currently I've got the Panasonic BD-35 and a Samsung LN52A650 tv. The Panasonic had decent upconverting reviews but I was wondering what other recommendations there were for an upconverting Blu Ray player for larger screen sizes?


I've noticed huge differences between various standard def titles. For example, I rented The Quiet Man and it looked awful. It was like a VHS dub (this movie won best cinematography). But some more recent titles like Supernatural (standard def version), looked really good. Obviously this depends on how the dvds were mastered so maybe any amount of upconverting won't help if the mastering sucks.


I've got a lot of classic movies in my Netflix queue, and would prefer if they didn't all look like pixelated crap.


I'm hoping there's some reviews or comparisons I could be pointed to for other players that will do a great job for upconverting (or should I say upscaling?) for my 52" screen?


Thanks in advance


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *editguy* /forum/post/15807106
> 
> 
> For example, I rented The Quiet Man and it looked awful.



The DVD transfer (on both editions) of this movie is famously bad. Upscaling bad video and watching it on a large screen just makes it worse.


----------



## mr. wally

is the pioneer bd 51 fd player 2.0 compliant?


from what i've seen so far it does not appear to be.


----------



## FlawIe55

I have a Samung LN37A550PP3FXZA, I'm looking to get a blu ray player that has great 1080p, decent upscaling, and TruHD audio...I don't know if there is something critical that I'm missing. I can't make heads or tails of this thread, who could really read thru 150 pgs? Could there be a difference in the 1080p quality from one player to the next, or does it all depend on the quality of the blu ray disc? only as good as its weakest link and all that...any help would be appreciated


----------



## Audiodork

Hello,


Last week I purchased a Denon DVD-2500BTCI from Magnolia. While it has been fine and I have an HDMI 1.3 Receiver, I came across an open box BPD-95FD for $199.00. I purchased the 2500BTCI for 449 new in box.


I am familiar with some of the freezing issues with the 95 and have perused the owners thread. That being said, the Home Gallery looks cool as does having an ethernet port. Also, I have had to take off the feet on the 2500 to fit in my BDI Deploy Max stand. The 95FD should fit without modification.


So I suppose the question is the Denon DVD-2500BTCI worth $250.00 more? I also have a PS3 60 gb as well. I purchased a stand alone deck to keep wear off of my beloved 60 gig. And it is kinda cool to see True HD and DTS HD light up. Though primarily to save my PS3.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,

AD


----------



## MRMOTA

Pioneer BDP-95FD - No BonusView (not Profile 1.1)


Not to sure but I thought the Pioneer was molasses slow.


I own the 2500 since December and it is solid.


Removing the feet to fit it in a rack is probably not the best thing to do.


The 2500 is new. You would pay for a new BDP-95FD 290 on amazon. I would pay the extra for the new pioneer if your leaning towards keeping it. You'll still end ahead about 150... Good Luck


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlawIe55* /forum/post/15808772
> 
> 
> Could there be a difference in the 1080p quality from one player to the next



Not much. But audio and upscaling are different.


What you need largely depends on what sound setup you have.


----------



## Sitting Bull

I will be in the market for a Blu-Ray player sometime this year but would REALLY prefer to buy one that supports the Ultra DivX format, as well.










Does anyone know of a player like this?


----------



## Audiodork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRMOTA* /forum/post/15810009
> 
> 
> Pioneer BDP-95FD - No BonusView (not Profile 1.1)
> 
> 
> Not to sure but I thought the Pioneer was molasses slow.
> 
> 
> I own the 2500 since December and it is solid.
> 
> 
> Removing the feet to fit it in a rack is probably not the best thing to do.
> 
> 
> The 2500 is new. You would pay for a new BDP-95FD 290 on amazon. I would pay the extra for the new pioneer if your leaning towards keeping it. You'll still end ahead about 150... Good Luck



Hello,

Thank you so much for the reply. I am not thrilled about removing the feet either. I have been most impressed by my 2500 as well. It is just given I am going to bitstream regardless, saving 250 is tempting.


However, with so many 95's having issues with freezing, the juice might not be worth the squeeze.

Cheers,

AD


----------



## mr. wally




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr. wally* /forum/post/15808740
> 
> 
> is the pioneer bd 51 fd player 2.0 compliant?
> 
> 
> from what i've seen so far it does not appear to be.



help, anyone know?


----------



## MRMOTA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr. wally* /forum/post/15816066
> 
> 
> help, anyone know?


 http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PU...P-51FD.Support 


Don't think so.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr. wally* /forum/post/15808740
> 
> 
> is the pioneer bd 51 fd player 2.0 compliant?
> 
> 
> from what i've seen so far it does not appear to be.



According to the chart here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1050507 it is 1.1.


-Bill


----------



## MRMOTA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Audiodork* /forum/post/15813062
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Thank you so much for the reply. I am not thrilled about removing the feet either. I have been most impressed by my 2500 as well. It is just given I am going to bitstream regardless, saving 250 is tempting.
> 
> 
> However, with so many 95's having issues with freezing, the juice might not be worth the squeeze.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> AD



What made it easy for me to buy it was that it was 4 bills plus the bat movies were thrown in for free as well. I sold those cheap to my brother since I was getting my set as a Christmas gift. I use the 2500 more than the Panasonic BD-55.


----------



## dave999z

I finally got an HDTV (Samsung LN46A630). Now I need a blu ray player. Please don't make me read this entire thread.










I am not a gamer, probably will never play a game. However, I wouldn't mind trying out that $20 software that allows me to access my networked Mac's iTunes library from the playstation.


So, why would I NOT want a PS3 as my blu ray player? (I know I'll need the $20 sony blu ray remote.) Is there a downside?


Are there features (or picture quality) in standalone players that the PS3 does not have (e.g., netflix streaming)?


I would really appreciate it if someone could tell me everything I need to know in a paragraph. That's not too much to ask is it?










Thank you in advance to anyone who can help!


----------



## RobWis

Can you guys pretty please help me decide and suggest a couple BR players to get based on our equipment, the wife and I are having a VERY hard time deciding after searching this forum, limit is


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobWis* /forum/post/15819148
> 
> 
> Can you guys pretty please help me decide and suggest a couple BR players to get based on our equipment, the wife and I are having a VERY hard time deciding after searching this forum, limit is


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave999z* /forum/post/15818770
> 
> 
> I finally got an HDTV (Samsung LN46A630). Now I need a blu ray player. Please don't make me read this entire thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a gamer, probably will never play a game. However, I wouldn't mind trying out that $20 software that allows me to access my networked Mac's iTunes library from the playstation.
> 
> 
> So, why would I NOT want a PS3 as my blu ray player? (I know I'll need the $20 sony blu ray remote.) Is there a downside?
> 
> 
> Are there features (or picture quality) in standalone players that the PS3 does not have (e.g., netflix streaming)?
> 
> 
> I would really appreciate it if someone could tell me everything I need to know in a paragraph. That's not too much to ask is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance to anyone who can help!



Read the last 6 or 7 pages.


----------



## estoniankid

so i've gone back and read the most recent 10 pages which was worth doing as i learned a lot, and hopefully avoid asking dumb questions.


from what i've read the sony 550 and pany 55 are the best for audio and blu ray movies. what isn't as clear, is which is best for sd upconversion. one person has posted the sammy 2500 is best for that due to its reon chip.


pannys are out of production and are had to get. does the panny 35 have the same ability to dial in your speakers as the 55?


how do the sony 550 and sammy 2500 match up in upconversion.


many thanks in advance for your assistance


how do the sony 550 an


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *estoniankid* /forum/post/15824455
> 
> 
> does the panny 35 have the same ability to dial in your speakers as the 55?



No. The BD35 only has analog stereo outputs, not multichannel.


----------



## FlawIe55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/15810723
> 
> 
> Not much. But audio and upscaling are different.
> 
> 
> What you need largely depends on what sound setup you have.



Ok, I dont have analog inputs on my receiver(it's a surround in a box deal) So I'm looking at getting a Sony BDP-BX1 because I found it for about $200, and from what I read, the unit is pretty much identical to the BDP-S350. As long as the firmware updates for the S350 work on the BX1, and the updates for BD live are out, I don't see a reason not to get the BX1. Also, since these dont have the on board memory like the S550, I figure I can get a 2gb flash drive for $10 and make up for the memory absence. Anyone have a reason why I shouldn't do it?


BTW... I HAVE done my due diligence and read the last 10 pages of this thread, everything has been super helpful.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlawIe55* /forum/post/15830730
> 
> 
> Ok, I dont have analog inputs on my receiver(it's a surround in a box deal) So I'm looking at getting a Sony BDP-BX1 because I found it for about $200, and from what I read, the unit is pretty much identical to the BDP-S350. As long as the firmware updates for the S350 work on the BX1, and the updates for BD live are out, I don't see a reason not to get the BX1. Anyone have a reason why I shouldn't do it?



Reason 1: You want better DVD upscaling and should get the Samsung 2500 instead.

Reason 2: You want DTS-MA decoding to surround PCM (the S350/BX1 only bitstreams DTS-MA) and should get either that Samsung, the Sony S550, or one of the Panasonics (but good luck finding the latter).


Mind you, with a HTIB #2 probably won't apply -- the receiver probably won't take HDMI audio anyway, and you probably won't even notice with that level of speaker... Just be careful when you upgrade, making sure that your new receiver does DTS-MA decoding.


----------



## FlawIe55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/15830813
> 
> 
> Reason 1: You want better DVD upscaling and should get the Samsung 2500 instead.
> 
> Reason 2: You want DTS-MA decoding to surround PCM (the S350/BX1 only bitstreams DTS-MA) and should get either that Samsung, the Sony S550, or one of the Panasonics (but good luck finding the latter).
> 
> 
> Mind you, with a HTIB #2 probably won't apply -- the receiver probably won't take HDMI audio anyway, and you probably won't even notice with that level of speaker... Just be careful when you upgrade, making sure that your new receiver does DTS-MA decoding.



my current receiver only has a 2 channel RCA input, so now that I think about it, the only way for me to get at least 5.1 is watching a dvd in the receiver itself, any external source going into the receiver will just be 2 channel right...wow that sux. Could the upconversion difference really be enough to justify me spending around $100 more for the samsung or S550, since I cant currently get DTS-MA anyways?


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlawIe55* /forum/post/15831047
> 
> 
> my current receiver only has a 2 channel RCA input, so now that I think about it, the only way for me to get at least 5.1 is watching a dvd in the receiver itself, any external source going into the receiver will just be 2 channel right...wow that sux. Could the upconversion difference really be enough to justify me spending around $100 more for the samsung or S550, since I cant currently get DTS-MA anyways?



Uh, no. Save the money and put it to a new receiver.










Edit: actually, if you're going low-end, the $100 is about the difference between a receiver that just does HDMI audio (surround PCM) and one that decodes DTS-MA as well. The latter will have a bit more power as well, but spending the $100 on the Samsung instead gives you better DVD upscaling... Up to you.


----------



## FlawIe55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/15831524
> 
> 
> Uh, no. Save the money and put it to a new receiver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: actually, if you're going low-end, the $100 is about the difference between a receiver that just does HDMI audio (surround PCM) and one that decodes DTS-MA as well. The latter will have a bit more power as well, but spending the $100 on the Samsung instead gives you better DVD upscaling... Up to you.



Ok, one more stupid question, then I'm done for now (my head hurts) If I get a receiver with an HDMI in, and an HDMI out, will that be sufficient to give me DTS-MA? ie blu ray player into receiver via HDMI, then receiver into tv via HDMI, or do I HAVE to use analog audio outs to put the PCM to the receiver?


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlawIe55* /forum/post/15831710
> 
> 
> Ok, one more stupid question, then I'm done for now (my head hurts) If I get a receiver with an HDMI in, and an HDMI out, will that be sufficient to give me DTS-MA? ie blu ray player into receiver via HDMI, then receiver into tv via HDMI, or do I HAVE to use analog audio outs to put the PCM to the receiver?



Erm, neither.


A receiver with HDMI in is necessary but not sufficient. If the HDMI inputs are just "switching" or "pass-through" then the receiver won't accept any audio over the connection.


There are two kinds of audio data that can go over HDMI: PCM and bitstreamed. PCM is pre-decoded data -- exactly what the bitstreamed stuff is turned into.


The issue is, however, that every audio track that's not already PCM (and some of the older Blu-Rays were 5.1 PCM) has to be decoded *someplace* -- either the Blu-Ray player or the receiver. If the player can decode it, it can send the track to the receiver as PCM; otherwise it's up to the receiver. All receivers will decode standard DD and DTS, but those aren't relevant because you don't need HDMI for them anyhow. What matters is the HDMI-only codecs.


In your case, the Sony player will decode every codec *except* DTS-MA. Unfortunately, a lot of Blu-Ray discs are encoded in that. Semi-fortunately, DTS-MA includes a DTS core track that every player can decode. However, to get full lossless sound from the Sony S350, you need a receiver that can decode DTS-MA. (This will, incidentally, also mean the receiver does HDMI audio, so no need to check for that separately.) To get full lossless sound from the Samsung P2500 (which, unlike the Sony S350, decodes *everything*), you just need a receiver that takes audio over HDMI, because that means it can take the pre-decoded surround PCM data.


You don't need to mess around with analog at all if you have HDMI audio. Which, if you're buying a new receiver, you definitely should.


----------



## Flex88

Hello to All!!


Im going to purchase a Blue ray player sometime tomorrow and need your help deciding which one I should go with.

Currently have the 6020fd TV, hd cable box, and planning on buying either the Denon 2809,2309 or the Yamaha Rx-v1900,v863 receiver. Also I have about 100 dvd's, and only a few blu-ray's at this time. As far as picture, sound, reliability, load speed and how it would make my old dvd's look......,


which one would you pick?? or if you recommend any other models?

Panny BD35k

Samsung BD-P2550

Sony BDP-S350


and if not should i really wait till March for the new models to come out?


THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!!


----------



## Michael Banks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Minge* /forum/post/15789330
> 
> 
> I have the HS20 as well and I have a panny BD-35 and I am very happy with the performance. If you need the 5.1 outputs for decoding purposes I would go with the BD-55...I do not need these as my pre-pro does all the decoding so I am happy with the 35..



Minge, tell me this please. Are you able to use the BD-35 over dvi? I ask this because I just hooked my HS-20 back up and went to watch netflix over dvi with my xbox 360and it said that the connection wasn't hdcp compliant. I have read that netflix requires hdcp. So do you use hdmi or component?


----------



## Flex88

Anyone give me some advice please


----------



## Sunkist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flex88* /forum/post/15835062
> 
> 
> Anyone give me some advice please



Get the Samsung if you have Netflix (also I heard it has a good upconverter) or get the Panasonic if you can find it. Really any of the 3 should be fine.


----------



## chuck2156

I am considering purchasing the Marantz BD-7003 Blu-Ray player to replace my Panasonic DMP-BD50. I want to match it up with my Marantz AV-8003 processor.


Could anyone help me with either first hand information on this player, or direct me to a good magazine review of this player. Maybe even a comparison between the two players. I am very familiar wtih the 7003's capabilities.


My main concern is from an audio standpoint. Is there any noticable upgrade in audio quality with the Marantz BD-7003 when compared to the Panasonic DMP-BD50?


I would appreciate any help with this.


Chuck


----------



## Oz Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flex88* /forum/post/15832392
> 
> 
> Hello to All!!
> 
> 
> Im going to purchase a Blue ray player sometime tomorrow and need your help deciding which one I should go with.
> 
> Currently have the 6020fd TV, hd cable box, and planning on buying either the Denon 2809,2309 or the Yamaha Rx-v1900,v863 receiver. Also I have about 100 dvd's, and only a few blu-ray's at this time. As far as picture, sound, reliability, load speed and how it would make my old dvd's look......,
> 
> 
> which one would you pick?? or if you recommend any other models?
> 
> Panny BD35k
> 
> Samsung BD-P2550
> 
> Sony BDP-S350
> 
> 
> and if not should i really wait till March for the new models to come out?
> 
> 
> THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!!



I have the BDP-S350 and have been more than happy with it. My concern when I went to get a Blu-Ray was the PQ when playing SD DVD's. The 350 does a steller job and have not had one issue with it. IMO


----------



## FlawIe55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/15831766
> 
> 
> You don't need to mess around with analog at all if you have HDMI audio. Which, if you're buying a new receiver, you definitely should.



Ok, I am just browsing the best buy site, because if i end up getting a new surround system, its going to be thru free PSP replacement. I found this one: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1200703057943 


It doesn't say whether the HDMI is audio or not, just that it has 3 HDMI inputs. Im guessing they are pass thru.


Is HDMI audio the same as HDMI 1.3? From what I am seeing, it looks as though its easier to get a standalone receiver with analog audio inputs than it is to get one that has a multichannel HDMI input. I used to, until yesterday consider myself fairly versed in home theater setup. I blame my ignorance on: the lack of standards in the consumer electronics industry, but thats another story.


What should I do If I just want lossy 5.1 at least?


----------



## sewerdog

does anyone have any opinion about the Magnavox blu-ray sold at walmart i have read good and bad reviews which outways the other?


----------



## gfurman

Hello Folks:


I'm considering the following set-up for first time HD purchase:

1. Samsung PN50A550 50-Inch 1080p Plasma HDTV

2. Sony HTCT100 Sound Bar

3. Which Blue Ray?


Pioneer BDP-51FD

Sony BDP-S550

Anything else worth considering?


Price is roughly the same (less than 300)


I am not real informed regarding capabilities of 1.1 vs 2.0 etc..or the latest sound formats....best possible picture quality is important.


My usage will be sporting events and movies from time to time.


Any help or recommendations on the Blue Ray or the rest of the above set-up would be appreciated.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## dauthum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sewerdog* /forum/post/15839556
> 
> 
> does anyone have any opinion about the Magnavox blu-ray sold at walmart i have read good and bad reviews which outways the other?



I have the same question. Is this one worse, as good as, or better than the Samsung 1500 (as far as play back, I am not concerned with audio as this will be hooked directly to a 42" Aquos for my daughter)?


----------



## Norske

Panasonic dmp-bd35 or the more expensive bd55


----------



## rebs

can this player be used to stream movies from netflix by ethernet cable ?


----------



## Bladerunner1959




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nixonrsx* /forum/post/15774222
> 
> 
> would you recommend the s550 and analog connection even if im only using 5.1? or should i just wait for the oppo?



Sorry Nix, i was busy... YES, I use the analog for all std dd/dts as well just because it is cleaner and clearer at the least.


----------



## rebs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sunkist* /forum/post/15835093
> 
> 
> Get the Samsung if you have Netflix (also I heard it has a good upconverter) or get the Panasonic if you can find it. Really any of the 3 should be fine.



do you know if the samsung 1500 will stream netflix ?


----------



## gmanvbva




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rebs* /forum/post/15843697
> 
> 
> do you know if the samsung 1500 will stream netflix ?



Nope. Only 2500 and 2550.


----------



## Sunkist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rebs* /forum/post/15843697
> 
> 
> do you know if the samsung 1500 will stream netflix ?



Like gmanvbva said it doesn't plus it is a horrible Blu-ray player (went through two of them).


----------



## dauthum

Has anyone tried both the Samsung 1500 and the Magnavox, and if you have was one better at playing BD over the other. I do not care about DVD play back as I have an A-2 for DVDs and HD-DVDs. BTW was one faster at loading BDs or about the same.


----------



## Jlipinski

I need your advice on which would be a better choice for Blu Ray. I can't decide between the Panasonic DMP-BD55k or the Pioneer BDP-51, of which I have to get from Best Buy (gift card). These 2 seem to be the best for what I was looking for. The edge from my opinion looks like the Panasonic but I would have to wait for Best Buy to order it & it could take up to 4 weeks! The Panasonic looks to have all the latest in technology. The Pioneer is in stock & might have a better audio processor but no 2.0. I'm not sure what the 2.0 refers to, being somewhat novice to the technical knowledge of these products. The Pioneer also seems be slower loading & poor navigation. I do not think the loading time will bother me as much. Please tell me your thoughts on my dilema here. These are my essential components; Hitachi Directors Series 55" plasma, Denon AVR-2308ci, 5 channel B&W Nautilus speakers for surrund sound, Direct TV & MX-450 Universal remote. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Coloradochip

Hi Everyone,


My kingston dvd player just died, and I don't want to get another one of those. So, I will be running an HDMI cable to my Mits HD1000. That will probably be upgraded at some point, so I want to be ready for that. Right now, it's just component video going there. I have a Pioneer VSX-84TXSi and the SVS SCS-01 package with the PB12 sub. I found a Sony bdp-x1 at costco for $219.00, but I think I may take it back because it doesn't decode Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio, I don't think. I was thinking about the Samsung bd-p2550 because it doesn't appear as though my Pioneed will decode Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio. Anyone have any input on this. Should I keep the sony, or get the Samsung, or just wait a month or so for the Oppo? I am so confused. Thansk for the help.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jlipinski* /forum/post/15852329
> 
> 
> I need your advice on which would be a better choice for Blu Ray. I can't decide between the Panasonic DMP-BD55k or the Pioneer BDP-51, of which I have to get from Best Buy (gift card). These 2 seem to be the best for what I was looking for. The edge from my opinion looks like the Panasonic but I would have to wait for Best Buy to order it & it could take up to 4 weeks! The Panasonic looks to have all the latest in technology. The Pioneer is in stock & might have a better audio processor but no 2.0. I'm not sure what the 2.0 refers to, being somewhat novice to the technical knowledge of these products. The Pioneer also seems be slower loading & poor navigation. I do not think the loading time will bother me as much. Please tell me your thoughts on my dilema here. These are my essential components; Hitachi Directors Series 55" plasma, Denon AVR-2308ci, 5 channel B&W Nautilus speakers for surrund sound, Direct TV & MX-450 Universal remote. Thanks in advance!



Those are both very poor choices for what you have. The Panasonic is overkill -- you don't need the analog outputs because your AVR will do multichannel PCM over HDMI. The Pioneer is feature-deficient -- it doesn't decode DTS-MA, one of the important lossless codecs, and your AVR won't do that for you.


Better choices (from Best Buy): Sony S550, Samsung P2550. Your alternative: wait a month or so and buy the new low-end Panasonic model -- the BD60. The Panny will be cheaper, the Sony you can get now, and the Samsung has the best upscaling. Audio processor is irrelevant -- bits are bits, and you're just using the player as a transport and digital decoder.


Edit: I see Best Buy has the Samsung P2550 for less than the Sony. If it's in stock near you, I'd get the Samsung now if you don't want to wait for the Panasonic to save money.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Coloradochip* /forum/post/15852341
> 
> 
> I have a Pioneer VSX-84TXSi and the SVS SCS-01 package with the PB12 sub. I found a Sony bdp-x1 at costco for $219.00, but I think I may take it back because it doesn't decode Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio, I don't think. I was thinking about the Samsung bd-p2550 because it doesn't appear as though my Pioneed will decode Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio.



Correct.


> Quote:
> Should I keep the sony, or get the Samsung, or just wait a month or so for the Oppo?



Buy the Samsung (either the P2550 at Best Buy or the P2500 online) or Sony S550 if you want something now. Samsung has better upscaling. Wait for the Panasonic BD-60 if you want to save money. I don't see any particular reason to wait for the Oppo unless you want one of its non-Blu-Ray features.


----------



## Coloradochip

Thanks, S44. I think I'll return the Sony and get the Sammy 2550. I use Pandora all the time, so why not have the possibility in the basement as well, right?


----------



## gmanvbva




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Coloradochip* /forum/post/15853582
> 
> 
> Thanks, S44. I think I'll return the Sony and get the Sammy 2550. I use Pandora all the time, so why not have the possibility in the basement as well, right?



I hope you can find it. That thing isn't in stock (at BB) within 250 miles of me.


----------



## Coloradochip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmanvbva* /forum/post/15854205
> 
> 
> I hope you can find it. That thing isn't in stock (at BB) within 250 miles of me.



I called around and found one about 20 miles north of me! I purchased it and will pick it up on Friday!


----------



## bd_noob09

I have a 37" Sony BRAVIA XBR Series LCD 1080p HDTV with 24p "True Cinema" Technology.


I do not have a surround sound system and won't for some time, so I'm strictly asking these questions in terms of PQ only. I'm in the $250 - $350 price range.


1) Samsung BDP-2500

2) Pioneer BDP-51FD [or wait until April for Pioneer BDP-120]

3) Panasonic DMP-BD35K [or wait until April for Panasonic DMP-BD60]

*Which brand/player has the best Blu-ray PQ?*


I'm also very interested in (stan def) DVD upscaling/upconversion. Only the Samsung currently has a Reon HQV chip.

*Do either Pioneer or Panasonic even come close to the abilities of the HQV chip in terms of upscaling/upconversion?*


Thanks in advance!


----------



## sewerdog

does anyone know of a player that has 5.1 analog connections for $300 or under that is worth the money ? was looking at the philips 7200 any good


----------



## mtbmtb01

can some one tell me the difference between these: Samsung BD-P1500, Samsung BD-P2500 and the Samsung BD-P2550 (i know this one has been discontinued, but can still be had). samsung at cnet posted "The BD-P2500/50 does have the HQV processor, which IMO, does a better job of upscaling - sort of a "name brand" processor, which might be a better solution."


p.s. i know a ps3 would probably be my best choice for a player, but didn't want to spend that much.

any suggestions for the best cheapest as i don'yt want spend alot and it doesn't have to be a samsung.


----------



## dougri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtbmtb01* /forum/post/15858629
> 
> 
> can some one tell me the difference between these: Samsung BD-P1500, Samsung BD-P2500 and the Samsung BD-P2550 (i know this one has been discontinued, but can still be had). samsung at cnet posted "The BD-P2500/50 does have the HQV processor, which IMO, does a better job of upscaling - sort of a "name brand" processor, which might be a better solution."
> 
> 
> p.s. i know a ps3 would probably be my best choice for a player, but didn't want to spend that much.
> 
> any suggestions for the best cheapest as i don'yt want spend alot and it doesn't have to be a samsung.



this will soon be moved to the "help me choose a player" thread, but to answer your question... the 2500/2550 will have better SD DVD upscaling (among the best), as well as streaming netflix (and pandora on the 2550) that the 1500 will not have. Beyond that, they have the same core chipset and should have identical BD PQ and AQ over HDMI. Lastly, the PS3 can be had from Dell with coupon for basically the same cost as the 2500/2550 (if you can find one of these players, they are out of stock just about everywhere and seldom discounted)... If these are the only players you are considering, I would base my decision on two factors... the importance of SD upconversion and need for analog outs. If you need neither, the 1500 is the cheapest option. If SD upconversion is important, the 2500/2550 is the best option, and if you need analog outputs for an older receiver, the 2500/2550 is your only option in this set (although the s550 gives you speaker distance and level controls the samsungs lack, so I would consider that the best option in that case). The PS3 is an alternative to the 2500 at equivalent cost, but only if you do not need the analog outs and you are not anal about upconversion (the PS3 is pretty good, but not as good as the reon in the 2500/2550 from what I've read). Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## gmanvbva




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougri* /forum/post/15858783
> 
> 
> this will soon be moved to the "help me choose a player" thread, but to answer your question... the 2500/2550 will have better SD DVD upscaling (among the best), as well as streaming netflix (and pandora on the 2550) that the 1500 will not have. Beyond that, they have the same core chipset and should have identical BD PQ and AQ over HDMI. Lastly, the PS3 can be had from Dell with coupon for basically the same cost as the 2500/2550 (if you can find one of these players, they are out of stock just about everywhere and seldom discounted)... If these are the only players you are considering, I would base my decision on two factors... the importance of SD upconversion and need for analog outs. If you need neither, the 1500 is the cheapest option. If SD upconversion is important, the 2500/2550 is the best option, and if you need analog outputs for an older receiver, the 2500/2550 is your only option in this set (although the s550 gives you speaker distance and level controls the samsungs lack, so I would consider that the best option in that case). The PS3 is an alternative to the 2500 at equivalent cost, but only if you do not need the analog outs and you are not anal about upconversion (the PS3 is pretty good, but not as good as the reon in the 2500/2550 from what I've read). Hope this helps. Good luck.



I have not seen a 2500/2550 but last night I watched Band of Brothers (DVD) on my PS3 upscaled to 1080P and loved the picture quality.


BTW you can listen to pandora on the PS3 also via the built in browser. Unfortunately I could not get the Sirius site to work.


----------



## John777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bd_noob09* /forum/post/15857341
> 
> 
> I have a 37" Sony BRAVIA XBR Series LCD 1080p HDTV with 24p "True Cinema" Technology.
> 
> *Do either Pioneer or Panasonic even come close to the abilities of the HQV chip in terms of upscaling/upconversion?*
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I know that at least the 51fd does. Check the 51fd thread for more info on this.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougri* /forum/post/15858783
> 
> 
> this will soon be moved to the "help me choose a player" thread, but to answer your question... the 2500/2550 will have better SD DVD upscaling (among the best), as well as streaming netflix (and pandora on the 2550) that the 1500 will not have. Beyond that, they have the same core chipset and should have identical BD PQ and AQ over HDMI.



Nope -- the 1500 doesn't decode DTS-MA. If you don't have a receiver that does all the codecs, avoid.


----------



## RandS

Hi


I thought I was going to purchase a Sony BDP-S550 for my new system, but now I'm not sure...


One thing that is confusing me is, if I am planning on buying either a Denon 1909 or Pioneer 1018 (both have settings for speakers in their configurations),

are the speaker settings in the Player going to conflict with the speaker settings in the AVR (or vice-versa)? I read this in an earlier thread:

The Samsung BD-P2500 only allows for setting each speaker's size (small or large), and nothing more. You have no control over their distances and levels.


The Panasonic DMP-BD55 has controls for each* speaker's size (small or large), delay time (distance) and level (front: -6dB to 0dB, center and surrounds: -12dB to 0dB, surround back*: no adjustment).


The Sony BDP-S550 has controls for each speaker's size (small or large), distance and level (-12dB to 0dB, 0.5dB increments).



So, now I don't know how all of this would work...would I be setting things in the AVR, just to have them over-ridden by the BD player?


If so, what's a really great player to have, if you have an AVR like the Denon or Pioneer?


Thanks


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RandS* /forum/post/15867555
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> I thought I was going to purchase a Sony BDP-S550 for my new system, but now I'm not sure...
> 
> 
> One thing that is confusing me is, if I am planning on buying either a Denon 1909 or Pioneer 1018 (both have settings for speakers in their configurations),
> 
> are the speaker settings in the Player going to conflict with the speaker settings in the AVR (or vice-versa)?



You've completely missed the point.


Your prospective receivers both accept HDMI audio and decode all the codecs. Therefore, you can buy any current player you want.


Messing around with speaker settings is only for those without HDMI who need to get lossless audio through no-bass-management multichannel analog inputs.


----------



## billatlakegeorge

I have a Anthem D2v, which has all the codecs built in, what is the best player out there to feed this?


----------



## dougri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/15864853
> 
> 
> Nope -- the 1500 doesn't decode DTS-MA. If you don't have a receiver that does all the codecs, avoid.



That is correct... I forgot about that... has the same chip (Broadcom 7440P), so is presumably capable of DTS-MA decoding, but it appears as if samsung is trying to differentiate their lineup a bit by not releasing a firmware for DTS-HD MA.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billatlakegeorge* /forum/post/15868025
> 
> 
> I have a Anthem D2v, which has all the codecs built in, what is the best player out there to feed this?



For bitstreaming there isn't a best player. They either bitstream or they don't. Do you have any other criteria?


----------



## prepress

Talk about under the radar. Has anyone heard anything about the NAD T-587 BD player? It's a 2-channel player and I'm leaning toward those with dedicated 2-channel audio output.


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15872359
> 
> 
> Talk about under the radar. Has anyone heard anything about the NAD T-587 BD player? It's a 2-channel player and I'm leaning toward those with dedicated 2-channel audio output.



What are you talking about 2-channel audio? It's no different than anything else and insanely priced in Canada only for now. As the article said, they might sell two.
http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/11/30...anada-for-1-6/


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KAB53* /forum/post/15873157
> 
> 
> What are you talking about 2-channel audio? It's no different than anything else and insanely priced in Canada only for now. As the article said, they might sell two.
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/11/30...anada-for-1-6/



LOL! I wonder if the last comment (that it's a rebadged Panny) is right. Wouldn't be surprised.


Ideally, the player is just a transport. You don't pay north of $1000 for a transport.


----------



## RandS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/15867614
> 
> 
> You've completely missed the point.
> 
> 
> Your prospective receivers both accept HDMI audio and decode all the codecs. Therefore, you can buy any current player you want.
> 
> 
> Messing around with speaker settings is only for those without HDMI who need to get lossless audio through no-bass-management multichannel analog inputs.



Maybe I didn't make it clear as to what my confusion was. I'm confused specifically about the speaker settings. If I, say, set one type of speaker setting in the BD player (say small, 2 feet), then how would the AVR handle it if I tell it that they are large, 15 feet? Or, are you saying that there is a way in the BD player to just turn this functionality off and just run with the AVR settings (which is what I'd want to do)?


----------



## RandS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RandS* /forum/post/15874414
> 
> 
> Maybe I didn't make it clear as to what my confusion was. I'm confused specifically about the speaker settings. If I, say, set one type of speaker setting in the BD player (say small, 2 feet), then how would the AVR handle it if I tell it that they are large, 15 feet? Or, are you saying that there is a way in the BD player to just turn this functionality off and just run with the AVR settings (which is what I'd want to do)?



OK, duh, I read your reply again, s44, and see what you're saying...










the settings are ONLY for analog use. Using HDMI from the BD player, these are either not available, or you can disable them. Is that correct?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RandS* /forum/post/15874437
> 
> 
> OK, duh, I read your reply again, s44, and see what you're saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the settings are ONLY for analog use. Using HDMI from the BD player, these are either not available, or you can disable them. Is that correct?



Speaker settings are simply not used by the player for digital audio. You don't need to disable them.


----------



## csamos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RandS* /forum/post/15874437
> 
> 
> OK, duh, I read your reply again, s44, and see what you're saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the settings are ONLY for analog use. Using HDMI from the BD player, these are either not available, or you can disable them. Is that correct?



Correct, speaker settings in blu-ray (and hd dvd) players are only for when you're using the analog outputs to a receiver. When using a digital audio connection (hdmi, optical or coax), the receiver's speaker management comes into play.


----------



## RandS

OK, thanks. I understand what that's all about now. I was really not getting it, until I realized the players settings were only for analog.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KAB53* /forum/post/15873157
> 
> 
> What are you talking about 2-channel audio? It's no different than anything else and insanely priced in Canada only for now. As the article said, they might sell two.
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/11/30...anada-for-1-6/



I read the comments tagged to this, and my limited experience with Engadget agrees with the idea of a perceived bias there against more expensive products. NAD's roots are in audio and the player is aimed at a specific crowd, which might include me, since I have a 2-channel system and sound quality is at least as important as video.


There are plenty of people out there who have 2-channel systems who may be willing to pay for something like this. It's a bit cheaper in the US, though. The other question I'd have is how does it compare to the Denon 1800, which is also 2-channel and much less expensive? By _2-channel_ I mean there are no multichannel outs, further suggesting NAD is pushing the player to a more purist crowd.


----------



## wmarkw

Ok I haven't done my blu research yet and I stopped watching dvds due to small kids and the time factor. I don't even have my receiver and speakers set up (gasp!) as I'm annoyed with it. Don't ask. But the wife and I want to get back into movies so I'm on the lookout for a blu player. I'm more concerned with price vs options. When I decide to hook up my HT I will explore a better player but for now I want something I can hook up to my tv and watch. A budgeted machine basically. Can you all recommend one so if I happen upon a deal I can grab it? Thanks.


----------



## will_53115

Did not see on any threads but what is the word on the LG Electronics BD-300Network Blu-ray Disc Player? I have netflix so it looked liked the best option but what do I know?


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *will_53115* /forum/post/15877292
> 
> 
> Did not see on any threads but what is the word on the LG Electronics BD-300Network Blu-ray Disc Player? I have netflix so it looked liked the best option but what do I know?



There are issues -- check the owner's thread below if you're curious.


The Samsung P2500/P2550 is definitely the better bet for Netflix, if you want the streaming feature.


----------



## James W. Johnson

Anyone looking for a great player , you can still get a Panasonic DMP-BD30K .


----------



## csamos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James W. Johnson* /forum/post/15878676
> 
> 
> Anyone looking for a great player , you can still get a Panasonic DMP-BD30K .



Why get a now 2 generation old player when you can get the current Sony 350, Sony 550 or Samsung 2500 all for less than this one?


----------



## wild wild west

I can get either one of these for about the same price, which would you recommend. I have no decoding in my processor so will be using the analog inputs for blue ray and digital inputs for DVD.


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csamos* /forum/post/15878979
> 
> 
> Why get a now 2 generation old player when you can get the current Sony 350, Sony 550 or Samsung 2500 all for less than this one?



When you can buy a refurb for more than half less, like I did.


----------



## csamos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KAB53* /forum/post/15879445
> 
> 
> When you can buy a refurb for more than half less, like I did.



Sure, but he was pointing to a new one through an Amazon partner for more than the current 2.0 profile ones, which doesn't make sense.


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wild wild west* /forum/post/15879433
> 
> 
> I can get either one of these for about the same price, which would you recommend. I have no decoding in my processor so will be using the analog inputs for blue ray and digital inputs for DVD.



IF you can find a DB55 that is not a complete gouge, get it. You don't need two different outputs, it processes Dolby Digital via analog.


----------



## wild wild west




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KAB53* /forum/post/15879512
> 
> 
> IF you can find a DB55 that is not a complete gouge, get it. You don't need two different outputs, it processes Dolby Digital via analog.




I'm trying to decide between the Panasonic BD 50 and the Panasonic BD 55. Are the analog outputs the same quality, ie DACs the same etc. If I can get either of these for about the same price which do you recommend? I am using the Lexicon MC-12 so I will be using the analog inputs for Blue Ray and digital inputs for DVDs. Do you know if there are better analog outputs/DACs on either of these players?


Do both of these players allow decoded analog outputs and SPDIF digital at the same time so I can use analog outputs for Blue Ray and SPDIF for DVDs?


When comparing these two on the AVS Blue Ray audio comparison chart the 50 has 5.1 decoded only analog out while the 55 has 7.1 complete audio out. Since the MC-12 has only 5.1 analog input this shouldn't make any difference. Also when I update the processor, it will do its own decoding so both players should be fine then.


----------



## iammeiam

I've spent a couple weeks reading through this forum, and I think I've pretty well figured out which player I need to get, but just want to double-check. I've got a Samsung LN40A750, and have had a PS3 on-loan for the past month which has convinced me to make the leap to BluRay. It's also more or less convinced me I don't need a PS3 to play BluRay, since I'm basically never using the thing for games (already have a 360), and apparently its upscaling is only mid-level quality.


So, I'm looking for a standalone player. My criteria is pretty straightforward: Image quality is key, upscaling SD-DVDs is a very high priority (, native audio decoding really is not (I'm currently running a 2.1 setup, and will probably stick with that for at least another year or two.) Profile 2.0 is nice but not a must-have, as I haven't really used any 2.0 features on the movies I've watched thusfar. $200-$300 price range; lower is better, of course, but I'll take what I can get.


Given the importance I'm placing on upscaling, it seems like the Samsung 2500/2550 would be my best bet, largely because of the Reon chip. I have Netflix, but also have the aforementioned 360, a Roku box, and the ability to stream instant Netflix direct to my TV via PlayOn, so that part of the player isn't a big draw for me. The AnyNet feature with the TV sounds kind of nice, but since I'm running a Harmony remote anyway, I've already got single-button activity switching whether my TV and BluRay player talk or not.


Is there any other player I should really be considering? I'd looked into the Pioneer 51FD, but it sounds like the Samsung out-upscales it. The Sony S550 gets recommended, but it looks like largely for audio options, which aren't as important to me. Even if it's not out yet, I'd be willing to wait a couple months for a new player if one of the upcoming ones would b a better fit.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wild wild west* /forum/post/15880738
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the Panasonic BD 50 and the Panasonic BD 55. Are the analog outputs the same quality, ie DACs the same etc. If I can get either of these for about the same price which do you recommend? I am using the Lexicon MC-12 so I will be using the analog inputs for Blue Ray and digital inputs for DVDs. Do you know if there are better analog outputs/DACs on either of these players?
> 
> 
> Do both of these players allow decoded analog outputs and SPDIF digital at the same time so I can use analog outputs for Blue Ray and SPDIF for DVDs?
> 
> 
> When comparing these two on the AVS Blue Ray audio comparison chart the 50 has 5.1 decoded only analog out while the 55 has 7.1 complete audio out. Since the MC-12 has only 5.1 analog input this shouldn't make any difference. Also when I update the processor, it will do its own decoding so both players should be fine then.



The 55 has numerous other advantages over it's older sibling such as profile 2.0 feature support, substantially faster disc loading times, etc.


----------



## peckrhead

I finally decided on the Sony BX1 for my BD player for our Samsung 46V630 lcd tv.... PC Connection had it brand new, shipped and no tax for $219 and it's basically the S-330... I already have a Yamaha V663 AVR to do all the decoding so I did not need all the analog out stuff on the BD player. I already updated the firmware to .15 and have it loaded with a 1gig usb stick. Also have it Cat5 ethernet to my dsl router. BDLive thingy sure takes a while to download but it does work... The wife and I spent last night watching The Dark Night and Tropic Thunder in brilliant 1080p HD and all I can say is WOW!


PS: Thanks for all the help in deciding which player would be right for me. I love Forums..... Later, P-Head


----------



## hopper810

this will be my first blu-ray player. i've read MANY pages about the 2 players i'm interested in. they are the sony 350 and samsung 1500. i've been looking at Amazon and at the refrub's and the sony is 120.00 more than the samsung. is the sony 120.00 better? i have a older receiver and my audio will be run with a toslink cable. any thought's,and thanks for your opinion's.


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hopper810* /forum/post/15883403
> 
> 
> this will be my first blu-ray player. i've read MANY pages about the 2 players i'm interested in. they are the sony 350 and samsung 1500. i've been looking at Amazon and at the refrub's and the sony is 120.00 more than the samsung. is the sony 120.00 better? i have a older receiver and my audio will be run with a toslink cable. any thought's,and thanks for your opinion's.



See PC Connection. Sony BDPBX1 same as the 350. Samsung has had reliability issues.


----------



## winston9332

So I jumped on the ridiculous drop in prices of the Pioneer 51FD and bought a second for well under $300. Question now presents itself: should it unseat the Panny 55 I have in my secondary viewing room? It is hooked up via HDMI bitstreaming to my onkyo 906 and onto my sony z series lcd. I have been comparing the two players and am still on the fence which I prefer. In the end, I think the pioneer gets the nod in respects of sd upconversion, but the panasonic is profile 2.0, lower profile, and quicker.


Any one else have similar experiences with both players (or 05 or 35) and have some thoughts on which should remain the main player?


----------



## Mike20878

I've been thinking about getting the Sony S550 for a while now, but I'm wondering if it makes a difference vs. the S350/BDPBX1. I don't have a receiver in my family room yet and I don't know when I'll be able to get one (no surround channel speakers as I never envisioned the room as my main big screen room back when we built the house







. I'm thinking one of those speaker bars that simulate surround may do the trick one day).


So ideally I will one day have something that takes HDMI input as my tv currently does. So does the built-in decoding in the 550 really matter to me? Does the 350/BX1 have surround sound? Simply, is the extra cost of the 550 worth it?


Thanks.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike20878* /forum/post/15889020
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about getting the Sony S550 for a while now, but I'm wondering if it makes a difference vs. the S350/BDPBX1. I don't have a receiver in my family room yet and I don't know when I'll be able to get one (no surround channel speakers as I never envisioned the room as my main big screen room back when we built the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm thinking one of those speaker bars that simulate surround may do the trick one day).
> 
> 
> So ideally I will one day have something that takes HDMI input as my tv currently does. So does the built-in decoding in the 550 really matter to me? Does the 350/BX1 have surround sound? Simply, is the extra cost of the 550 worth it?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The only reason to get the 550 is if you require features it has over the 350 such as multi-channel audio output or onboard decoding of DTS-MA format audio.


----------



## Mike20878




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/15889050
> 
> 
> The only reason to get the 550 is if you require features it has over the 350 such as multi-channel audio output or onboard decoding of DTS-MA format audio.



That's precisely my problem... I don't even know if I require those features!










Since when do new players not have multi-channel audio output? My basic DVD player has 5.1 surround, why wouldn't a basic blu-ray? Am I misunderstanding? The 350/BX1 says they have Dolby Digital - isn't that multi-channel audio?


For the foreseeable future, I'm just going to be outputting the audio to my Samsung 540.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike20878* /forum/post/15889153
> 
> 
> That's precisely my problem... I don't even know if I require those features!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do new players not have multi-channel audio output? My basic DVD player has 5.1 surround, why wouldn't a basic blu-ray? Am I misunderstanding? The 350/BX1 says they have Dolby Digital - isn't that multi-channel audio?
> 
> 
> For the foreseeable future, I'm just going to be outputting the audio to my Samsung 540.



There's a sticky to the audio setup discussion thread which will probably answer your questions faster than a huge discussion here.


In a nutshell, most entry level players do NOT have multi-channel analog audio outputs, which would be required if you wanted any of the new uncompressed audio formats and did *NOT* have an HDMI capable receiver.


If you have an HDMI capable receiver that can decode the formats then there is no need to have a player with analog multi-channel outputs. You can simply stream them from the player to the AVR.


Also, be aware that we are talking about uncompressed audio here. You can still hook up the player to a receiver with optical/coaxial digital and get DTS or Dolby Digital this way but you will *not* be getting the new formats DTS-MA, Dolby True-HD or PCM.


----------



## dougri

looking for a second player and like the idea of having DLNA to stream from my PC... are the $2k pioneer and ps3 really my only options? Is there anything formally announced for DLNA in the upcoming spring/summer players?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike20878* /forum/post/15889153
> 
> 
> That's precisely my problem... I don't even know if I require those features!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do new players not have multi-channel audio output? My basic DVD player has 5.1 surround, why wouldn't a basic blu-ray? Am I misunderstanding? The 350/BX1 says they have Dolby Digital - isn't that multi-channel audio?
> 
> 
> For the foreseeable future, I'm just going to be outputting the audio to my Samsung 540.



Mike, the confusion comes from the omission of the word "analog." All players have multichannel *digital* audio in a variety of flavors. Not all players have multichannel *analog* audio, a feature that's needed only with receivers/processors that don't have HDMI, and even then only if you insist on lossless audio.


Since you don't have a receiver, you don't care about any of this. And when you do get one, if it's new, it will support digital audio via HDMI.


So what you should get, IMO, is a simply a player that decodes all the lossless codecs internally, such as the (discontinued) Panasonic DMO-BD35 or its forthcoming replacement, or the Samsung BDP-2500, or of course a PS3. This will let you buy an entry-level HDMI receiver (it won't need to decode lossless audio since the player will do that) that need only be able to process multichannel LPCM audio via HDMI.


Internal decoding also simplifies the use of Blu-ray's secondary audio features (PIP commentary, for example), for which all decoding and mixing must take place in the player anyway.


----------



## Bill222

I have three TVs - and they're all tubes/CRT. They all support 1080i. One is widescreen, while the other two have the classic 4x3 aspect ratio (but yes - they still support 1080i - they just letter-box it).


Edit - My main TV is a 40", 4x3, Sony XBR Trinitron - supporting 480p and 1080i - across component video cables.


I currently have a 60GB PS3 attached to each TV. I use the PS3s for Blu-ray playback, and sometimes for DVD playback, depending on which player I feel like putting the disc into when I'm playing DVDs. Sometimes I'll use a PS3 - and sometimes I'll use some old DVD player.


For DVDs, I have a lot of full-screen/SD content from many, many seasons of many, many TV shows. That's one reason I've stuck with the 4x3 tube televisions. So far I haven't found a better way to display SD TV shows.


For sound - I'm letting the PS3's do the decoding - and passing multi-channel PCM over HDMI to the receivers - so it all sounds perfect. I'm not interested in spending any more money on audio quality. And I'm not interested in replacing my display devices. I like my tube televisions. (And I still have functioning laserdisc players and quadraphonic 8-track players hooked into some of these systems - so you can see that I might be just a bit old-fashioned...).


My movie collection of Blu-rays is over 300 and counting, but I think my DVD movie collection is still larger. And my DVD TV-show collection is definitely larger.


So I am interested in knowing how/if I can improve my visual playback staying with the TVs I have. Are there are better choices than the PS3 for:


- PQ of blu-ray

- PQ of upconverting movie DVDs

- PQ of playing 4x3 SD (full-screen) DVD shows - such as - old(er) TV shows


Survey says?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> - PQ of blu-ray



Nope



> Quote:
> - PQ of upconverting movie DVDs
> 
> - PQ of playing 4x3 SD (full-screen) DVD shows - such as - old(er) TV shows



Maybe, but on your TVs you may not be able to see much difference.


Something like an Oppo DV-981HD can produce better upconversion of both video and film-sourced DVDs but, again, I'm not sure it will be a noticeable difference on (what I assume are) 36" or smaller 1080i TVs. The PS3 is a pretty decent upconverter.


It would be a good idea, if you buy, to do so from a place that takes unconditional returns if you find it's not a worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## Bill222

Other boards/other threads have been recommending the Pioneer BDP-51FD or the Samsung BD-P2550 as visibly better PQ than the PS3 - either for Blu-ray or for SD DVD processing.


Is it true? Or are they better but it won't be visible on 1080i - that is - you really need 1080p to see the difference?


----------



## dssxxxx

Just need a quick suggestion.


Wife wants a BR player but need to keep cost down (under $400 and preferably around $200).


We have Sammy 46A860 with Tivo HD (wireless streaming Netflix) and using a YAS-71 (Yamaha soundbar) with YAS sub.


What are some good players for our needs.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill222* /forum/post/15892459
> 
> 
> Other boards/other threads have been recommending the Pioneer BDP-51FD or the Samsung BD-P2550 as visibly better PQ than the PS3 - either for Blu-ray or for SD DVD processing.
> 
> 
> Is it true? Or are they better but it won't be visible on 1080i - that is - you really need 1080p to see the difference?



I've never seen any objective test results that show _any_ player to be better than the PS3 for BD picture quality.


Upconversion is a different story. But since you are willing to use separate players for BD and DVD, there's no reason to upgrade your BD player just to get better SD upconversion.


And screen size/viewing distance is an _important_ parameter for judging image quality. You'd have to be close enough to a 32" CRT that your breath would fog the screen to see a difference between 1080i and 1080p, let alone judge the relative merits of two similar upconverting players. (You might see a _difference,_ but not one that couldn't be calibrated out.


----------



## Briant73

I am looking at going Blu-Ray and like to see what people feel would be the best route. I have debated between the Samsung 1500/2500, Sony s350/550, or the new panasonics when they come out. Should I go for the a more robust dvd player with analog outs or save some money and go with the little brother?


My setup is for video I have a sharp 46" lcd and for sound a Denon avr-3803 receiver, 5 speakers + 1 sub. I don't plan on adding any new speakers, as for receiver replacement maybe in a year or two unless a sweet deal comes along.


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/15892920
> 
> 
> I've never seen any objective test results that show _any_ player to be better than the PS3 for BD picture quality.
> 
> 
> Upconversion is a different story. But since you are willing to use separate players for BD and DVD, there's no reason to upgrade your BD player just to get better SD upconversion.
> 
> 
> And screen size/viewing distance is an _important_ parameter for judging image quality. You'd have to be close enough to a 32" CRT that your breath would fog the screen to see a difference between 1080i and 1080p, let alone judge the relative merits of two similar upconverting players. (You might see a _difference,_ but not one that couldn't be calibrated out.



Best that is available for your needs would be the Sony S350 (Also sold as PBX1 at Sam's, Costco and some on-line stores. Sam's and Costco are Sold Out.) Check Frys.com (for S350) or PCConnection.com for PBX1.


----------



## andykputtmann

I am looking to buy a standalone blu-ray player after discovering my laptop with blu-ray player isn't capable of passing the TrueHD audio to my receiver (it downsamples to TrueHD 2.0). I have an Onkyo TX-SR605 AV receiver capable of decoding both TrueHD and DTS-HD,so I do not need a blu-ray player capable of decoding those. I only need one with the ability to send the bitstream signal via HDMI to the receiver. I am wondering if blu-ray players without decoding capabilities are cheaper than those that decode TrueHD and DTS-HD.


----------



## peckrhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andykputtmann* /forum/post/15893257
> 
> 
> I am looking to buy a standalone blu-ray player after discovering my laptop with blu-ray player isn't capable of passing the TrueHD audio to my receiver (it downsamples to TrueHD 2.0). I have an Onkyo TX-SR605 AV receiver capable of decoding both TrueHD and DTS-HD,so I do not need a blu-ray player capable of decoding those. I only need one with the ability to send the bitstream signal via HDMI to the receiver. I am wondering if blu-ray players without decoding capabilities are cheaper than those that decode TrueHD and DTS-HD.



I was was in the same scenario as you with my YammyV663 AVR able to do all the decoding via HDMI; So I bought the Sony-X1 from PCConnection for $219 shipped. Did the firmware update to XXX.15 and added a 1gig USB stick for BDLive. Wifey and I have been having a blast fot the last week watching all these incredible new movies in 1080p on our Samsung630 lcdtv. It really is a lot of fun... Later, P-Head


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/15888902
> 
> 
> So I jumped on the ridiculous drop in prices of the Pioneer 51FD and bought a second for well under $300. Question now presents itself: should it unseat the Panny 55 I have in my secondary viewing room? It is hooked up via HDMI bitstreaming to my onkyo 906 and onto my sony z series lcd. I have been comparing the two players and am still on the fence which I prefer. In the end, I think the pioneer gets the nod in respects of sd upconversion, but the panasonic is profile 2.0, lower profile, and quicker.
> 
> 
> Any one else have similar experiences with both players (or 05 or 35) and have some thoughts on which should remain the main player?



any thoughts on the above...


----------



## avsuser008

Hi all, I have Denon 3808 and just can't figure out what the best bluray player to get, thinking between Denon 2500BTCI or Pioneer 51FD. I don't care much about BD-Live, and don't care about playing DVDs on these.


What should I do?


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avsuser008* /forum/post/15902942
> 
> 
> Hi all, I have Denon 3808 and just can't figure out what the best bluray player to get, thinking between Denon 2500BTCI or Pioneer 51FD. I don't care much about BD-Live, and don't care about playing DVDs on these.



Sony BX1?


----------



## dougri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougri* /forum/post/15889742
> 
> 
> looking for a second player and like the idea of having DLNA to stream from my PC... are the $2k pioneer and ps3 really my only options? Is there anything formally announced for DLNA in the upcoming spring/summer players?



bump. anyone?


----------



## avsuser008




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/15903243
> 
> 
> sony bx1? :d



:d


----------



## wild wild west

I keep hearing how great the Panasonic BD55 image quality and analog audio output is but I've almost given up finding one at a reasonable price. Others have said the Sony BDP-S5000ES has superb analog out audio. Since my processor doesn't decode the analog sound quality is very important to me but of course I want very good image quality and upscaling. What do you guys think?


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wild wild west* /forum/post/15905071
> 
> 
> I keep hearing how great the Panasonic BD55 image quality and analog audio output is but I've almost given up finding one at a reasonable price. Others have said the Sony BDP-S5000ES has superb analog out audio. Since my processor doesn't decode the analog sound quality is very important to me but of course I want very good image quality and upscaling. What do you guys think?



The Sony BDP-S5000ES is an expensive little box. You might want to wait around for players soon to be released by Panasonic and OPPO.


----------



## csamos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wild wild west* /forum/post/15905071
> 
> 
> I keep hearing how great the Panasonic BD55 image quality and analog audio output is but I've almost given up finding one at a reasonable price. Others have said the Sony BDP-S5000ES has superb analog out audio. Since my processor doesn't decode the analog sound quality is very important to me but of course I want very good image quality and upscaling. What do you guys think?



I went with the Sony BDP-S550, and I am extremely pleased with it. Image quality is excellent, and the analog audio is very adjustable and sounds amazing.


----------



## shirzoo

Looking to get a Blu-Ray to match my Onkyo S6100 (has built in DTS capability)

Say around $250-300.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## dssxxxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dssxxxx* /forum/post/15892552
> 
> 
> Just need a quick suggestion.
> 
> 
> Wife wants a BR player but need to keep cost down (under $400 and preferably around $200).
> 
> 
> We have Sammy 46A860 with Tivo HD (wireless streaming Netflix) and using a YAS-71 (Yamaha soundbar) with YAS sub.
> 
> 
> What are some good players for our needs.



No suggestions??


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dssxxxx* /forum/post/15908453
> 
> 
> No suggestions??



Panasonic BD-35 if you can find one.


----------



## UTSoxFan

I just got a Pioneer Kuro and its killing me not having a blu ray player. I was planning to wait for the next generation Pioneer and Panasonic players to come out (April, right?), but I'm tempted to grab either a Pioneer 51FD or Sony BX1 now and start getting the most out of my Kuro. What should I do, wait or buy now?? FYI, audio quality and having all of the latest codecs are NOT primary considerations. The issue for me is all about picture quality. BTW, form factor is also a consideration, but not a deal killer(I'd have to make space on my rack for the 51FD, but the other players would fit where my DVD player is now). Recommendations??


----------



## Sunkist

I doubt the new models will be much better in image quality, I say get one now and you won't be regretting it (unless the price drops but I don't think you will care).


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dssxxxx* /forum/post/15908453
> 
> 
> no suggestions??



bx1


----------



## Mike20878




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/15890397
> 
> 
> Mike, the confusion comes from the omission of the word "analog." All players have multichannel *digital* audio in a variety of flavors. Not all players have multichannel *analog* audio, a feature that's needed only with receivers/processors that don't have HDMI, and even then only if you insist on lossless audio.
> 
> 
> Since you don't have a receiver, you don't care about any of this. And when you do get one, if it's new, it will support digital audio via HDMI.
> 
> 
> So what you should get, IMO, is a simply a player that decodes all the lossless codecs internally, such as the (discontinued) Panasonic DMO-BD35 or its forthcoming replacement, or the Samsung BDP-2500, or of course a PS3. This will let you buy an entry-level HDMI receiver (it won't need to decode lossless audio since the player will do that) that need only be able to process multichannel LPCM audio via HDMI.
> 
> 
> Internal decoding also simplifies the use of Blu-ray's secondary audio features (PIP commentary, for example), for which all decoding and mixing must take place in the player anyway.



Thanks for the explanation. I'm pretty set on Sony. Which of the Sonys decode all of the codecs internally?


----------



## RandS

Does anyone have an objective perspective on which of these three provide better up-convert of SD DVD?

Pioneer BDP-51FD

Samsung BD-P2550

Sony s550
I was thinking of getting a Denon 1909 AVR, but I'm thinking now I will end-up with a Pioneer 1018, so the visual match with the 51FD would be a plus. Also, from what I can tell in the threads, the 51FD seems to be up there in the ratings with the best for upconvert capability of the BD players.


The 2550 seems to have the best regard in the forums for upconvert PQ, but it sounds like it's slow and unreliable.


The Sony just seems to be the most popular all-around player. But how does it's upconvert capability compare with the other two?


So, out of these three, again, just from an upconvert perspective, what would you all say you recommendations are?



Thanks


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RandS* /forum/post/15915425
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an objective perspective on which of these three provide better up-convert of SD DVD?
> 
> Pioneer BDP-51FD
> 
> Samsung BD-P2550
> 
> Sony s550
> I was thinking of getting a Denon 1909 AVR, but I'm thinking now I will end-up with a Pioneer 1018, so the visual match with the 51FD would be a plus. Also, from what I can tell in the threads, the 51FD seems to be up there in the ratings with the best for upconvert capability of the BD players.
> 
> 
> The 2550 seems to have the best regard in the forums for upconvert PQ, but it sounds like it's slow and unreliable.
> 
> 
> The Sony just seems to be the most popular all-around player. But how does it's upconvert capability compare with the other two?
> 
> 
> So, out of these three, again, just from an upconvert perspective, what would you all say you recommendations are?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Hands down the samsung or pioneer. blow the sony away.


Samsung is bit more detailed; pioneer has less noise and smoother colors.


This is apparent on my sony 120hz lcds...cannot comment on plasma.


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RandS* /forum/post/15915425
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an objective perspective on which of these three provide better up-convert of SD DVD?
> 
> Pioneer BDP-51FD
> 
> Samsung BD-P2550
> 
> Sony s550
> I was thinking of getting a Denon 1909 AVR, but I'm thinking now I will end-up with a Pioneer 1018, so the visual match with the 51FD would be a plus. Also, from what I can tell in the threads, the 51FD seems to be up there in the ratings with the best for upconvert capability of the BD players.
> 
> 
> The 2550 seems to have the best regard in the forums for upconvert PQ, but it sounds like it's slow and unreliable.
> 
> 
> The Sony just seems to be the most popular all-around player. But how does it's upconvert capability compare with the other two?
> 
> 
> So, out of these three, again, just from an upconvert perspective, what would you all say you recommendations are?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Pioneer is a bit slower than the samsung 2550, but has better BD playback and more tweaking menus. DACs are superior as well. That said, the Samsung offers Netflix and Pandora streaming. Sizes are different as well - be awae if you're looking to fit in a tight space.


----------



## RandS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/15915789
> 
> 
> Pioneer is a bit slower than the samsung 2550, but has better BD playback and more tweaking menus. DACs are superior as well. That said, the Samsung offers Netflix and Pandora streaming. Sizes are different as well - be awae if you're looking to fit in a tight space.



I know, the thing is huge! It's almost as big as the 1018 AVR is. But it sure does look pretty, huh?


Well, I think you're getting towards the Pioneer more than ever--especially if the Sony doesn't match it in PQ. Thanks for the info.


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RandS* /forum/post/15915930
> 
> 
> I know, the thing is huge! It's almost as big as the 1018 AVR is. But it sure does look pretty, huh?
> 
> 
> Well, I think you're getting towards the Pioneer more than ever--especially if the Sony doesn't match it in PQ. Thanks for the info.



It's tall and deep. Make sure you have every bit of 6 inches of clearance.


That said, it's hard to beat at current prices.


----------



## RandS

It's would go into a cubihole in the wall that I will have a metal shelving unit above the AVR for the BD player. I would "just" have 6 inches, with giving the AVR room below it room to breathe also.


----------



## winston9332

if you opt, get your measurements right - the pioneer is the size od some entry level receivers. i would also recommend the panasonic 35/55 if you can find one.


----------



## RandS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/15916271
> 
> 
> if you opt, get your measurements right - the pioneer is the size od some entry level receivers. i would also recommend the panasonic 35/55 if you can find one.



Honestly, that's the one thing about it I don't like--it's huge. But it looks really nice and matched the 1018 AVR. So, the Panasonics...upconvert is great, also? Functionally (BD PQ, reliability, etc.) they're really good, too?


----------



## s44

Forget Panasonic. They're unfindable, unless you want to wait.


----------



## RandS

I looked and found one on-line. Am I allowed to talk sites/prices here? I'd like to know if it is a reasonable price...


----------



## shirzoo

I just bought an Onkyo S67100 HTIB (has built in DTS feature). and looking for a blu-ray to match.


I found few blu rays (Samsung BD-P2500, Sony BDP-S550, Panasonic DMP-BD35) with a price range $300-500.


So I thought of going for a PS3 instead, though I'm not big on video gaming since I work a lot but I thought It'll be a better deal for the future.


Any feedback ?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RandS* /forum/post/15916452
> 
> 
> I looked and found one on-line. Am I allowed to talk sites/prices here? I'd like to know if it is a reasonable price...



No. Pricing discussion is limited to the deals thread only. LINK


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RandS* /forum/post/15916361
> 
> 
> Honestly, that's the one thing about it I don't like--it's huge. But it looks really nice and matched the 1018 AVR. So, the Panasonics...upconvert is great, also? Functionally (BD PQ, reliability, etc.) they're really good, too?



Panasonic is very good. If I had to rank playback for Blu Ray, I think the Pioneer is the best, then Panasonic, then Samsung. For DVD upconversion, the Samsung and Pioneer are better than the Panasonic.


The Panasonic is the fastest in respects of load times, the Pioneer is significantly slower than both the Samsung and Panasonic.


In terms of the classic dirty Netflix test, the Samsung and Panasonic seem less sensitive than the Pioneer. I have had some Netflix Blu Rays that would not play on the Pioneer, but played without problem on the Samsung and Panasonic.


----------



## will_53115

I have netflix and need to know which of the two would be the better unit.

Samsung BD-P2500 or the LG - Blu-ray Disc Player BD300


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *will_53115* /forum/post/15921142
> 
> 
> I have netflix and need to know which of the two would be the better unit.
> 
> Samsung BD-P2500 or the LG - Blu-ray Disc Player BD300



Hands down Samsung. Reon chip is awesome for upconversion. There was an article a while back comparing the sammy, lg, xbox and roku.they chose the samsung. sd upconversion is awesome with the samsung and it has not been confirmed if the new 3600 will still have the reon chip. if it doesn't, the 2500 will be all the more valuable.


----------



## Rangers13

Hi all, Like many I am also looking to get a Blu Ray player pretty soon. I have been reading these forums on several models for hours and have narrowed it down to a few and wanted to see some opinions since I have seen pros and cons on all. I am looking at the sony s550, samsung 2500, and pioneer bdp51fd. It will be connected to an Onkyo 705 receiver if that matters at all. I am new here so pls be gentle.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rangers13* /forum/post/15922541
> 
> 
> Hi all, Like many I am also looking to get a Blu Ray player pretty soon. I have been reading these forums on several models for hours and have narrowed it down to a few and wanted to see some opinions since I have seen pros and cons on all. I am looking at the sony s550, samsung 2500, and pioneer bdp51fd. It will be connected to an Onkyo 705 receiver if that matters at all. I am new here so pls be gentle.



If you want superior DVD upscaling, get the Samsung (or Pioneer, but that is slower-loading and bigger though it's also cheaper). If you want to play games get the PS3 with the Dell deal. Otherwise just get the Sony BX-1 (rebadged S350 with included HDMI cable). 705 decodes everything so the S550 is a waste.


----------



## Rangers13

Thanks S44. That is the way I was leaning as well. I have no interest in games so the PS3 dosent matter for me. Are the mentinoed player all pretty close as far as video and audio quality, including upscaling. I saw you mention samsung doing better upscalling but are the Sonys good as well?


----------



## winston9332

Pioneer and Samsung 25X0 are better than the Sony 350/550/bx1.


----------



## RandS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/15918876
> 
> 
> Panasonic is very good. If I had to rank playback for Blu Ray, I think the Pioneer is the best, then Panasonic, then Samsung. For DVD upconversion, the Samsung and Pioneer are better than the Panasonic.
> 
> 
> The Panasonic is the fastest in respects of load times, the Pioneer is significantly slower than both the Samsung and Panasonic.
> 
> 
> In terms of the classic dirty Netflix test, the Samsung and Panasonic seem less sensitive than the Pioneer. I have had some Netflix Blu Rays that would not play on the Pioneer, but played without problem on the Samsung and Panasonic.



Thanks, Winston. Well, it sounds like the Panasonic is out (for a while at least). I still like the Pioneer and it would match the 1018 AVR, but it is *really* big. I'd go for the Samsung, but your comments about it not being all that good at BD PQ, and that I'm not getting a warm fuzzy about its reliability from elsewhere on the forum, make me want to stay away from it.


Still not sure....


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RandS* /forum/post/15923673
> 
> 
> Thanks, Winston. Well, it sounds like the Panasonic is out (for a while at least). I still like the Pioneer and it would match the 1018 AVR, but it is *really* big. I'd go for the Samsung, but your comments about it not being all that good at BD PQ, and that I'm not getting a warm fuzzy about its reliability from elsewhere on the forum, make me want to stay away from it.
> 
> 
> Still not sure....



The Samsung is very good at BD playback. To be honest, the differences amongst BD on most players is negligible. The Samsung and Pioneer offer a few more picture tweaking items on BD playback than the Samsung.


The difference in BD playback is a difference of inches whereas the difference is SD upconversion is more like feet.


----------



## bvsouthc

Here's my setup (soon)!


Onkyo 706 Receiver

4 Energy C-300's

2 Energy C-100's

1 Energy C-C50

BIC F12 Sub? (not bought yet)

61" LED DLP Samsung

PS3

Wii


Should I just stick with the PS3 or start looking at a seperate blu ray player? I heard that if you watch alot of movies on the PS3 it wears it down and will take away from gaming time. Can the PS3 support the functions of the 706? Thanks!


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bvsouthc* /forum/post/15924400
> 
> 
> Here's my setup (soon)!
> 
> 
> Onkyo 706 Receiver
> 
> 4 Energy C-300's
> 
> 2 Energy C-100's
> 
> 1 Energy C-C50
> 
> BIC F12 Sub? (not bought yet)
> 
> 61" LED DLP Samsung
> 
> PS3
> 
> Wii
> 
> 
> Should I just stick with the PS3 or start looking at a seperate blu ray player? I heard that if you watch alot of movies on the PS3 it wears it down and will take away from gaming time. Can the PS3 support the functions of the 706? Thanks!



PS3 will decode all hd audio codecs and send them as pcm to your onkyo. the onkyo can also decode the hd audio codecs if bitstreamed from the blu ray player. never heard of shortening the life of your ps3 by playing movies - sounds a bit fishy to me.


----------



## winston9332

Oppo has begun a limited release of their first blu ray player. Definitely one to keep an eye on for their famous sd dvd upconversion and compatability. Bit more expensive than some out there, but appears to be a good value if it performs as described.


----------



## bvsouthc

I heard the PS3 cannot decode audio through HDMI. Is this true? Does that mean I have to run to my Onkyo 706 with digital optical cable and HDMI?


----------



## Stanton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/15921541
> 
> 
> Hands down Samsung. Reon chip is awesome for upconversion. There was an article a while back comparing the sammy, lg, xbox and roku.they chose the samsung. sd upconversion is awesome with the samsung and it has not been confirmed if the new 3600 will still have the reon chip. if it doesn't, the 2500 will be all the more valuable.



The new Samsung players will NOT have HQV processing (Reon chip), which is why I back-tracked and bought a 2550 several months ahead of schedule; SD DVD upconversion is outstanding. I predict the 2500/2550 players will have a healthy second-hand/re-seller market for quite some time for this reason; it will be awhile before most folks have more Blu-Ray discs than DVD discs


----------



## Kentp

I have a Panasonic 58" 800u on the way. Also purchased Lexicon MV-5 processor. I read that the HDMI version is 1.1 on the MV-5. I was also cosidering the Integra 9.8 processor which has version 1.3a HDMI. I'm wondering if I made a mistake in which processor I chose. Not sure I understand the diffence in the 2 HDMI versions.


Does the 1.1 make a huge difference in which player I am able to purchase? I am considering the pioneer bd51 or the Denon 2500(from BB at a substantial discount). Or should I consider another unit?


Thanks.


----------



## Kentp

I have a Panasonic 58" 800u on the way. Also purchased Lexicon MV-5 processor. I read that the HDMI version is 1.1 on the MV-5. I was also cosidering the Integra 9.8 processor which has version 1.3a HDMI. I'm wondering if I made a mistake in which processor I chose. Not sure I understand the diffence in the 2 HDMI versions.


Does the 1.1 make a huge difference in which player I am able to purchase? I am considering the pioneer bd51 or the Denon 2500(from BB at a substantial discount). Or should I consider another unit?


Thanks.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bvsouthc* /forum/post/15927979
> 
> 
> I heard the PS3 cannot decode audio through HDMI. Is this true? Does that mean I have to run to my Onkyo 706 with digital optical cable and HDMI?



The PS3 cannot bitstream the HD codecs. It decodes them itself and outputs multichannel PCM over HDMI. It's the same HD audio, just decoded in the player instead of the receiver. Optical is not involved and cannot be used for HD audio.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kentp* /forum/post/15928184
> 
> 
> Does the 1.1 make a huge difference in which player I am able to purchase? I am considering the pioneer bd51 or the Denon 2500(from BB at a substantial discount). Or should I consider another unit?



HDMI 1.1 does not support HD audio bitstreams, meaning the player has to do the decoding and output multichannel PCM to your processor. The Denon 2500 is a bitstream only palyer (no internal decoding) and would not be a good fit. The 51FD would be fine, although it is still awaiting a promised firmware update for dts-MA decoding. Here's the bottom line: with HDMI 1.1, if you want HD audio, you need to get a player that can decode everything itself.


----------



## iknown

Hi,


I am planning to buy a Blu-Ray player and struggling to find the correct one. I already have a Denon 3808 based AVR setup (with Sony KD46V3000 TV). I would be bitstreaming the audio because Denon 3808 offers all HD decoding. However I am not sure about the relative merits of these BD players.


Based on the picture quality which one is better?


Thanking you in advance

iKNOWN


----------



## bvsouthc

So I can run an HDMI from the PS3 to receiver and be ok? Any settings I have to change on the reciever?


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iknown* /forum/post/15928783
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am planning to buy a Blu-Ray player and struggling to find the correct one. I already have a Denon 3808 based AVR setup (with Sony KD46V3000 TV). I would be bitstreaming the audio because Denon 3808 offers all HD decoding. However I am not sure about the relative merits of these BD players.
> 
> 
> Based on the picture quality which one is better?
> 
> 
> Thanking you in advance
> 
> iKNOWN



Since the BD35 is discontinued you can rule that one out,if I had to choose between the 350 and 2500 I would get the 2500.


----------



## iknown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moviegeek* /forum/post/15929652
> 
> 
> Since the BD35 is discontinued you can rule that one out,if I had to choose between the 350 and 2500 I would get the 2500.



Thanks for the reply. I heard that Samsung 2500 has got better upscaling capabilities for the SD-DVD disks. Also I heard that the Pioneer BDP-51FD is excellent. Do consider it is better than Samsung 2500? As I mentioned earlier, I will be bitstreaming the audio to my Denon 3808, so the picture is more important. I belive both Pioneer and Samung can bitstream the audio. Also I am not that interested in BD-Live features.


-iKNOWN


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iknown* /forum/post/15929821
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I heard that Samsung 2500 has got better upscaling capabilities for the SD-DVD disks. Also I heard that the Pioneer BDP-51FD is excellent. Do consider it is better than Samsung 2500? As I mentioned earlier, I will be bitstreaming the audio to my Denon 3808, so the picture is more important. I belive both Pioneer and Samung can bitstream the audio. Also I am not that interested in BD-Live features.
> 
> 
> -iKNOWN



Very similar performance. Opinions vary on which is better. I can make an argument for both.


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stanton* /forum/post/15928128
> 
> 
> The new Samsung players will NOT have HQV processing (Reon chip), which is why I back-tracked and bought a 2550 several months ahead of schedule; SD DVD upconversion is outstanding. I predict the 2500/2550 players will have a healthy second-hand/re-seller market for quite some time for this reason; it will be awhile before most folks have more Blu-Ray discs than DVD discs



Is it now confirmed the Samsung 3600 will NOT have the Reon? I can't find anything on the net, though the product specs did not mention it by name on the CES launch info.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bvsouthc* /forum/post/15929141
> 
> 
> So I can run an HDMI from the PS3 to receiver and be ok? Any settings I have to change on the reciever?



With the Onkyo, connect HDMI to the receiver and then let the PS3 set itself up. On the Onkyo, use the "multichannel" mode. The PS3 will decode all codecs and send them as multichannel LPCM to the 706, which will display "multichannel" (rather that "TrueHD" or whatever). To see which audio track is being decoded, use the PS3's "display" function.


See the FAQ for more information:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=931796


----------



## rboster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kentp* /forum/post/15928197
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic 58" 800u on the way. Also purchased Lexicon MV-5 processor. I read that the HDMI version is 1.1 on the MV-5. I was also cosidering the Integra 9.8 processor which has version 1.3a HDMI. I'm wondering if I made a mistake in which processor I chose. Not sure I understand the diffence in the 2 HDMI versions.
> 
> 
> Does the 1.1 make a huge difference in which player I am able to purchase? I am considering the pioneer bd51 or the Denon 2500(from BB at a substantial discount). Or should I consider another unit?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



This will help explain the differences in 1.1 vs 1.3

http://www.prillaman.net/hdmi_faq.html#B 


I'm a previous Lexicon MC-1 owner...loved logic7....but I'm a current Integra 9.8 owner and love the processor. The Integra maybe the best bang for the buck in processors currently available..can't beat the price/performance ratio. They do a fine job with DLPIIx applied to 5.1 soundtracks (even lossless), which IMHO matches the performance of my Lex MC's L7.


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iknown* /forum/post/15928783
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am planning to buy a Blu-Ray player and struggling to find the correct one. I already have a Denon 3808 based AVR setup (with Sony KD46V3000 TV). I would be bitstreaming the audio because Denon 3808 offers all HD decoding. However I am not sure about the relative merits of these BD players.
> 
> 
> Based on the picture quality which one is better?
> 
> 
> Thanking you in advance
> 
> iKNOWN



Panny if you can find one. or wait a month and get the 60


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moviegeek* /forum/post/15929652
> 
> 
> Since the BD35 is discontinued you can rule that one out,if I had to choose between the 350 and 2500 I would get the 2500.



totally agree. solely on sd upconversion alone. when you factor in netflix streaming and hd audio decoding, samsung is superior. but more money.


----------



## GodsLabRat

1) What is the best "budget" brand player for bedroom use? I'll never buy another Samsung, so that's out.


2) My current player will not pillarbox 4:3 content when played at 1080p. It simply will not, no way no how. Is this a common problem, or just limited to Samsung?


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GodsLabRat* /forum/post/15932284
> 
> 
> 1) What is the best "budget" brand player for bedroom use? I'll never buy another Samsung, so that's out.
> 
> 
> 2) My current player will not pillarbox 4:3 content when played at 1080p. It simply will not, no way no how. Is this a common problem, or just limited to Samsung?



check the video settings on that...seems strange


----------



## GodsLabRat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/15932303
> 
> 
> check the video settings on that...seems strange



I've had it confirmed by other owners of this player, and Samsung themselves. It's reason #1 I hate this player.


----------



## AR56

Ok, I am a ‘noobie’ here, so be gentle. I read many pages of this thread but I have not read it in its entirety. My display in the bedroom is an ELITE PRO-1150HD. I want to add BLU RAY. (an AVR and speakers later). I have a friend that can get me either of two units for about two hundred bucks. Is one unit better than the other unit or are they both similar? I see that they are both current models according to their company websites. Are new and improved models in this price range coming out soon, and if so what will they have to make it worth the wait? Is there a SIMPLE answer?


PIONEER BDP-51d

SONY BDP-S550


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AR56* /forum/post/15935125
> 
> 
> Ok, I am a noobie' here, so be gentle. I read many pages of this thread but I have not read it in its entirety. My display in the bedroom is an ELITE PRO-1150HD. I want to add BLU RAY. (an AVR and speakers later). I have a friend that can get me either of two units for about two hundred bucks. Is one unit better than the other unit or are they both similar? I see that they are both current models according to their company websites. Are new and improved models in this price range coming out soon, and if so what will they have to make it worth the wait? Is there a SIMPLE answer?
> 
> 
> PIONEER BDP-51d
> 
> SONY BDP-S550



Go with the pioneer. Much better SD upconversion. Although it can't decode DTS HD Master Audio at the moment, you will not miss that with two channel audio to your tv. The only reason to go with the Sony in my opinion would be size constraints (I have to hide everything in my house because "electronics look tacky" according to the wife). The Pioneer is large - as big as some receivers.


----------



## generallee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimK41* /forum/post/15392263
> 
> 
> Have you tried silencing the tv speakers and sending the audio to the Pioneer AVR using two RCA-cables? Might save some money if the sound is heard via hearing aid anyway.



will try that


----------



## Frank D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AR56* /forum/post/15935125
> 
> 
> Ok, I am a noobie' here, so be gentle. I read many pages of this thread but I have not read it in its entirety. My display in the bedroom is an ELITE PRO-1150HD. I want to add BLU RAY. (an AVR and speakers later). I have a friend that can get me either of two units for about two hundred bucks. Is one unit better than the other unit or are they both similar? I see that they are both current models according to their company websites. Are new and improved models in this price range coming out soon, and if so what will they have to make it worth the wait? Is there a SIMPLE answer?
> 
> 
> PIONEER BDP-51d
> 
> SONY BDP-S550



Pioneer is a great company but I have never tried the 51. I am using the 550 and it is a great blu ray player. Very fast. Does DTS MA. Software updates are very easy to do. Player worked great from the start and it has only needed one update so far. I have the 550 hooked up to my home network and the 550 automaically tells me when an update is available.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GodsLabRat* /forum/post/15932284
> 
> 
> 1) What is the best "budget" brand player for bedroom use? I'll never buy another Samsung, so that's out.
> 
> 
> 2) My current player will not pillarbox 4:3 content when played at 1080p. It simply will not, no way no how. Is this a common problem, or just limited to Samsung?



Which Samsung?


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GodsLabRat* /forum/post/15932284
> 
> 
> 2) My current player will not pillarbox 4:3 content when played at 1080p. It simply will not, no way no how. Is this a common problem, or just limited to Samsung?



The P2500/P2550 will do it fine.


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15936412
> 
> 
> Which Samsung?



must be the 1500 - do not have that problem with my 2500


----------



## laserjock II




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/15936604
> 
> 
> must be the 1500 - do not have that problem with my 2500



Or the Combo 5000


----------



## GodsLabRat

I have the 1200.


----------



## snaphook

ok i just brought home the samsung 1600 and it won't play the one BR disc i bought; 310 to yuma. I have the denon 1908 AVR so i need a player that can internally decode all the HD audio. I want the panny bd-35 but no one has them in store. I really wanted to stay at the $300 price point should I just wait for the new models to show up? I'm really annoyed right now.


I have a bunch of dvd's so the main features i want are onboard decoding and good upconversion. any advice ?


I'm taking back the samsung 1600 as their support has no idea when firmware will be available.


----------



## s44

You should just have bought the P2500 in the first place. Does all the codecs, and has the Reon upscaler.


----------



## snaphook

"You should just have bought the P2500 in the first place. Does all the codecs, and has the Reon upscaler."


would have liked to no one has it in store that i can find. I wanted to get it up and running tonite instead of buying online since I bought all my other gear online and I'm sick of deliveries.


----------



## snaphook

actually check that, I just found a best buy that has one at store for 349 might consider getting that yet tonite


----------



## laserjock II




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snaphook* /forum/post/15938279
> 
> 
> actually check that, I just found a best buy that has one at store for 349 might consider getting that yet tonite



Do it


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snaphook* /forum/post/15938056
> 
> 
> ok i just brought home the samsung 1600 and it won't play the one BR disc i bought; 310 to yuma. I have the denon 1908 AVR so i need a player that can internally decode all the HD audio. I want the panny bd-35 but no one has them in store. I really wanted to stay at the $300 price point should I just wait for the new models to show up? I'm really annoyed right now.
> 
> 
> I have a bunch of dvd's so the main features i want are onboard decoding and good upconversion. any advice ?
> 
> 
> I'm taking back the samsung 1600 as their support has no idea when firmware will be available.



did the 1600 decode dts hd master audio? did the wireless connection work well?


----------



## snaphook

I didn't get a chance to test the wireless and the one BR disc i had woudn't play in the 1600 so I didn't get to test the decoding. The instructions say that it does.


I took it back and of course even though they say they have the 2550 in stock they do not. Then they accused me of not returning the right remote with the 1600 I had to pull out the manual and show them the picture before they would take it back. One of the geek squad losers was trying to tell me I was wrong and I kinda snapped finally and told him i'd bet him his fing paycheck he was wrong. (this is after 40mins)


so for now I picked up the sony s350 just so i could watch a movie tonite.


----------



## GodsLabRat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/15938189
> 
> 
> You should just have bought the P2500 in the first place. Does all the codecs, and has the Reon upscaler.



If you're directing that at me, I don't believe the P2500 was available when I bought my player. The 1200 was the only one that offered the Reon upscaler.


My decision to never get another Samsung is a result of their lack of a proactive attitude toward firmware updates, combined with their tech support staff repeatedly saying my problems are the fault of my TV and DVDs.


----------



## KKfromLA

Guys, I am sure this is asked all the time, so please bear with me... I am looking for a blu ray player for my home theater... I want to try to spend no more than $500 though (not sure if thats realistic)... This is going into a dedicated "high end" home theater so I want something thats high quality...


I want to order it asap, so any help would be great!


----------



## BruceWG

I'm just putting my system together, looking at receivers, speakers and Blue-Ray. TV will be a Samsung 67" 750 series DLP.


For Blue-Ray I have (I think) two priorities (in addition to excellent PQ of Blue Ray source):


Ability to decode all formats and output to 7.1


Excellent playback of SD DVDs as I have a decent size collection that won't be replaced any time soon.


From reading this very useful thread it appears the Samsung BD-P2500 not only meets my priorities, but should be purchased reasonably soon as it's replacement will not have the same SD playback abilities.


Did I get it right? Any other current/soon to be released units to consider? The current price of the Samsung is in my range.


Thank you,

Bruce


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BruceWG* /forum/post/15940051
> 
> 
> I'm just putting my system together, looking at receivers, speakers and Blue-Ray. TV will be a Samsung 67" 750 series DLP.
> 
> 
> For Blue-Ray I have (I think) two priorities (in addition to excellent PQ of Blue Ray source):
> 
> 
> Ability to decode all formats and output to 7.1
> 
> 
> Excellent playback of SD DVDs as I have a decent size collection that won't be replaced any time soon.
> 
> 
> From reading this very useful thread it appears the Samsung BD-P2500 not only meets my priorities, but should be purchased reasonably soon as it's replacement will not have the same SD playback abilities.
> 
> 
> Did I get it right? Any other current/soon to be released units to consider? The current price of the Samsung is in my range.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Bruce



25X0 is a gret player and i do not think you will be disappointed. SD upconversion is tops.


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KKfromLA* /forum/post/15939931
> 
> 
> Guys, I am sure this is asked all the time, so please bear with me... I am looking for a blu ray player for my home theater... I want to try to spend no more than $500 though (not sure if thats realistic)... This is going into a dedicated "high end" home theater so I want something thats high quality...
> 
> 
> I want to order it asap, so any help would be great!



wait for the ppo or new pioneers, or get the pio 51FD and invest the savings in your display or projector.


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GodsLabRat* /forum/post/15939869
> 
> 
> If you're directing that at me, I don't believe the P2500 was available when I bought my player. The 1200 was the only one that offered the Reon upscaler.
> 
> 
> My decision to never get another Samsung is a result of their lack of a proactive attitude toward firmware updates, combined with their tech support staff repeatedly saying my problems are the fault of my TV and DVDs.



To samsung's defense, hdmi handshake issues are bad on early models. I have had the UP5000 and P2550 - both great units and very pleased with Samsung's featureset, perfromance, and value.


----------



## swing8

I'm looking for a mid-range blu-ray player for an apt/bedroom. I have a 46" Samsung LN46A550 connected to a Sony HT CT-100 soundbar; no audio receiver. I'd prefer to stay under $350 because it's just worth more than that to me.


I guess I'm not fully understanding this up-conversion business. Since I don't have a dedicated theatre room there's no point in overkill. What are the best players in the sub $350 range and what distinguishes them. I don't foresee using this BD-Live thing although I guess it's a nice just in case feature.


----------



## KKfromLA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/15940124
> 
> 
> wait for the ppo or new pioneers, or get the pio 51FD and invest the savings in your display or projector.



does the 51FD have good sd upconversion? It will get a lot of dvd's running through it...


----------



## dougri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swing8* /forum/post/15940429
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a mid-range blu-ray player for an apt/bedroom. I have a 46" Samsung LN46A550 connected to a Sony HT CT-100 soundbar; no audio receiver. I'd prefer to stay under $350 because it's just worth more than that to me.
> 
> 
> I guess I'm not fully understanding this up-conversion business. Since I don't have a dedicated theatre room there's no point in overkill. What are the best players in the sub $350 range and what distinguishes them. I don't foresee using this BD-Live thing although I guess it's a nice just in case feature.



best players right now under $350 (in no particular order):


pio 51fd: great PQ for BD and SD... excellent analog audio (especially for stereo). solid build (but BIG), and does not yet decode dts-HD MA internally. No speaker distance/level controls limits usefulness of 7.1 analog outputs. Slow loading, but reasonably responsive. great pricing right now (check deals thread). profile 1.1.


sony s550: great BD, very good SD PQ... very versatile with 7.1 analog outs and speaker level/distance controls and internal decoding. profile 2.


panny 55: great BD, very good SD PQ.. also very versatile (much like the sony 550). tough to find in stock. profile 2.


samsung 2500/2550: great BD and SD PQ... no speaker controls (like the pio) to go along with the analog outs. streaming netflix (and pandora with the 2550 at best buy). has been difficult to find at times. profile 2.


playstation 3: most versatile of the group. only one that can game (if that floats your boat) and can serve as a media extender to stream content from your PC (movies, pics, audio). great BD and very good SD PQ... no multichannel analog outs, somewhat big, and higher power consumption, quirky remote solution (bluetooth) requires 3rd party solution to use with universal (IR) remotes. usually over $350, but in your range currently (check deals thread).


OK, now that my 'best under $350' list is done, your situation is odd with that soundbar. It has HDMI inputs into the external sub that apparently can process 7.1 LPCM and output over the 3.1 system... So, theoretically, there could be some advantage to having a player that decodes the lossless formats (although I doubt you'd hear it on a 3.1 soundbar). For your needs, you really can't go wrong with any of the above players... if you have a large dvd collection that you do not plan on replacing with BD anytime soon, the marginal improvement in SD PQ you get with either the samsung or pioneer may be worth it (bd-live and streaming are included with the sammy $50-$100 more). If you really only plan on using it for BD playback, given your setup, you could save even more money and get the sony s350 (or panny 35 if you can find one) since you won't need the analog outputs. Lastly, waiting until April/May could bring some alternatives as well (new panasonics, pioneers and a BD-live vizio player that could street for well under $200). hope this helps.


----------



## dougri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KKfromLA* /forum/post/15940727
> 
> 
> does the 51FD have good sd upconversion? It will get a lot of dvd's running through it...



excellent. depending on who you talk to, on par or better than the reon upconversion in some of the samsung players.


----------



## KKfromLA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougri* /forum/post/15940769
> 
> 
> excellent. depending on who you talk to, on par or better than the reon upconversion in some of the samsung players.



I saw the list you made for best players under 350... could you think of a few for best players under $1k? I just want to see what I am missing out if I decided to step up... I would like to spend around $500, but I don't mind spending more if its worth it.... as I mentioned, this is going into a dedicated home theater with all high quality components... I definitely don't want to stick a blu ray player in there that isn't on par (not saying the ones mentioned aren't, because I truly don't know)


appreciate the help!


----------



## HDMaDnEsS

Hey guys i got the samsung 52in ln52a850tv and 5.1 surround sound,into pq more,anyway i had the panny 35 until friday then it got stolen,my questions are,which is the best blu-ray for me,my stores have the sony350,550,ps3 pioneer -51fd and the samsung bd-p1600 at bestbuy i need one today,cant wait any longer,sound isnt a big deal to me,"like i said" more into pq and playing the disc without errors,pannys are done until april and my wife is dying to watch a blu-ray,which is the best,thxs for the help.......


----------



## BruceWG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/15940120
> 
> 
> 25X0 is a gret player and i do not think you will be disappointed. SD upconversion is tops.



Thank you.


Bruce


----------



## AR56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougri* /forum/post/15940758
> 
> 
> best players right now under $350 (in no particular order):
> 
> 
> pio 51fd: great PQ for BD and SD... excellent analog audio (especially for stereo). solid build (but BIG), and does not yet decode dts-HD MA internally. No speaker distance/level controls limits usefulness of 7.1 analog outputs. Slow loading, but reasonably responsive. great pricing right now (check deals thread). profile 1.1.
> 
> 
> sony s550: great BD, very good SD PQ... very versatile with 7.1 analog outs and speaker level/distance controls and internal decoding. profile 2.
> 
> 
> panny 55: great BD, very good SD PQ.. also very versatile (much like the sony 550). tough to find in stock. profile 2.
> 
> 
> samsung 2500/2550: great BD and SD PQ... no speaker controls (like the pio) to go along with the analog outs. streaming netflix (and pandora with the 2550 at best buy). has been difficult to find at times. profile 2.
> 
> 
> playstation 3: most versatile of the group. only one that can game (if that floats your boat) and can serve as a media extender to stream content from your PC (movies, pics, audio). great BD and very good SD PQ... no multichannel analog outs, somewhat big, and higher power consumption, quirky remote solution (bluetooth) requires 3rd party solution to use with universal (IR) remotes. usually over $350, but in your range currently (check deals thread).
> 
> 
> OK, now that my 'best under $350' list is done, your situation is odd with that soundbar. It has HDMI inputs into the external sub that apparently can process 7.1 LPCM and output over the 3.1 system... So, theoretically, there could be some advantage to having a player that decodes the lossless formats (although I doubt you'd hear it on a 3.1 soundbar). For your needs, you really can't go wrong with any of the above players... if you have a large dvd collection that you do not plan on replacing with BD anytime soon, the marginal improvement in SD PQ you get with either the samsung or pioneer may be worth it (bd-live and streaming are included with the sammy $50-$100 more). If you really only plan on using it for BD playback, given your setup, you could save even more money and get the sony s350 (or panny 35 if you can find one) since you won't need the analog outputs. Lastly, waiting until April/May could bring some alternatives as well (new panasonics, pioneers and a BD-live vizio player that could street for well under $200). hope this helps.




Dougri, Nice Reply - In your opinion, is there a hands down winner between the SONY BDP-S550 and the Pioneer BDP-51D? or is it best to wat for the next gen in a month or two?


----------



## swing8

Dougri, thanks A TON!


----------



## RobWis

Considering I have the Onkyo 876 receiver with Reon chip... Do I still need to look for a player that does DTS-MA?? If so which ones do?


Sorry for the simple question, I just don't know...


----------



## laserjock II




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobWis* /forum/post/15942674
> 
> 
> Considering I have the Onkyo 876 receiver with Reon chip... Do I still need to look for a player that does DTS-MA?? If so which ones do?
> 
> 
> Sorry for the simple question, I just don't know...



Reon is for video.

It won't do anything to your audio. Buy any BR player that will bitstream the HD audio and you'll be golden.


----------



## dougri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KKfromLA* /forum/post/15940782
> 
> 
> I saw the list you made for best players under 350... could you think of a few for best players under $1k? I just want to see what I am missing out if I decided to step up... I would like to spend around $500, but I don't mind spending more if its worth it.... as I mentioned, this is going into a dedicated home theater with all high quality components... I definitely don't want to stick a blu ray player in there that isn't on par (not saying the ones mentioned aren't, because I truly don't know)
> 
> 
> appreciate the help!



wish I could... no experience with the premium players... hopefully someone else will reply.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobWis* /forum/post/15942674
> 
> 
> Considering I have the Onkyo 876 receiver with Reon chip... Do I still need to look for a player that does DTS-MA?? If so which ones do?
> 
> 
> Sorry for the simple question, I just don't know...



Your receiver can decode all the lossless audio codecs, and/or process LPCM multichannel audio. So you don't _need_ a player with internal decoding.


But if you have a player that can decode all the codecs internally, it will simplify things when you're using a BD's secondary audio features (menu sounds, PIP commentary, etc.) because these must be mixed in the player. If you are bitstreaming to the receiver, you will have to change the settings on the player whenever you want to use these features.


----------



## dougri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AR56* /forum/post/15941650
> 
> 
> Dougri, Nice Reply - In your opinion, is there a hands down winner between the SONY BDP-S550 and the Pioneer BDP-51D? or is it best to wat for the next gen in a month or two?



I like the 51fd, but there are certainly reasons one would pick the 550 (speaker distance/level settings for the analog outs, bd-live, dts-hd ma now)... I chose the 51fd, but that is only because my receiver processes 7.1 LPCM and I liked the SD picture better. can't really go wrong with either if it has the features you need.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KKfromLA* /forum/post/15940782
> 
> 
> I saw the list you made for best players under 350... could you think of a few for best players under $1k? I just want to see what I am missing out if I decided to step up... I would like to spend around $500, but I don't mind spending more if its worth it.... as I mentioned, this is going into a dedicated home theater with all high quality components... I definitely don't want to stick a blu ray player in there that isn't on par (not saying the ones mentioned aren't, because I truly don't know)
> 
> 
> appreciate the help!



Here's a radical opinion: more money will buy you nothing. There's no evidence that pricier players do anything better, or even that they are better built, more reliable, or better supported with firmware updates.


Indeed, there's a strong argument that the best choice is a mainstream player sold in large numbers. These are the players that are more likely to get frequent firmware updates and that studios will test their releases with for compatibility. Witness the PS3, the player that has the fewest issues with disc compatibility.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/15942842
> 
> 
> But if you have a player that can decode all the codecs internally, it will simplify things when you're using a BD's secondary audio features (menu sounds, PIP commentary, etc.) because these must be mixed in the player. If you are bitstreaming to the receiver, you will have to change the settings on the player whenever you want to use these features.



If you want lossless audio, this remains a largely unrealized advantage of player decoding. Most players switch to lossy tracks when set to decode and mix secondary audio. So, as a practical matter, you still need to change player setups, turning mix mode on and off, when doing player decoding.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15942955
> 
> 
> If you want lossless audio, this remains a largely unrealized advantage of player decoding. Most players switch to lossy tracks when set to decode and mix secondary audio. So, as a practical matter, you still need to change player setups, turning mix mode on and off, when doing player decoding.



Another score for the PS3, I guess.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/15940134
> 
> 
> To samsung's defense, hdmi handshake issues are bad on early models. I have had the UP5000 and P2550 - both great units and very pleased with Samsung's featureset, perfromance, and value.



Any obvious difference between multichannel vs. 2-channel audio?


----------



## RobWis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/15943517
> 
> 
> Another score for the PS3, I guess.



So does the PS3 do everything as well as the Sammy 2550/55 does?


Right now I'm looking at the Sammy 2550 and PS3...I want to make sure I get the best player for my setup (Kuro 60" and Onkyo 876 w/Reon chip).


Is the SD PQ on the PS3 just as good as the Sammy's?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobWis* /forum/post/15943908
> 
> 
> So does the PS3 do everything as well as the Sammy 2550/55 does?
> 
> 
> Right now I'm looking at the Sammy 2550 and PS3...I want to make sure I get the best player for my setup (Kuro 60" and Onkyo 876 w/Reon chip).
> 
> 
> Is the SD PQ on the PS3 just as good as the Sammy's?



That's the right question, because in performance terms that's the only area the Samsung might be better. I have only compared the PS3 to various Toshiba HD-DVD players (which are regarded as good to very good in this regard) and the PS3 is on the same level.


For BD performance, audio quality, and load times, the PS3 can't be beat. The issues with ergonomics, form factor, and remote controls are personal choice things.


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobWis* /forum/post/15943908
> 
> 
> So does the PS3 do everything as well as the Sammy 2550/55 does?
> 
> 
> Right now I'm looking at the Sammy 2550 and PS3...I want to make sure I get the best player for my setup (Kuro 60" and Onkyo 876 w/Reon chip).
> 
> 
> Is the SD PQ on the PS3 just as good as the Sammy's?



Samsung has noticeably superior sd dvd upconversion, can stream netflix, and stream pandora (if you opt for the 2550 at bestbuy). You can control it with universal remotes (the ps3 uses bluetooth).


The PS3 is faster loading and plays video games of course. You can buy movies on it as well and its wireless.


I think it depends on the use - if you just want it for blu ray and sd dvd playback, i recommend the samsung. If you might play a video game, the ps3 is a great choice. for nearly two years it was the best value running by a longshot.


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/15944673
> 
> 
> Samsung has noticeably superior sd dvd upconversion, can stream netflix, and stream pandora (if you opt for the 2550 at bestbuy). You can control it with universal remotes (the ps3 uses bluetooth).
> 
> 
> The PS3 is faster loading and plays video games of course. You can buy movies on it as well and its wireless.
> 
> 
> I think it depends on the use - if you just want it for blu ray and sd dvd playback, i recommend the samsung. If you might play a video game, the ps3 is a great choice. for nearly two years it was the best value running by a longshot.



also forgot to mention the samsung can decode hd audio codecs via anaolgue connections - the ps3 can only send via pcm via hdmi. If you do not have an hdmi receiver, i strongly recommend the samsung for hd audio codecs.


----------



## Ernest T

I just got a Yamaha YSP 4000 to go with a Pioneer Kuro 5020FD. I picked up a Pioneer BDP 51FD blue ray player with the TV in a combo deal with the TV. After doing some review, I'm now worried that the Pioneer player may not be the best combination to use with the Yamaha YSP. This player is still in an unopened box and can be returned easily. Should I go for a different player? Recommendations?


Thanks!


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ernest T* /forum/post/15944749
> 
> 
> I just got a Yamaha YSP 4000 to go with a Pioneer Kuro 5020FD. I picked up a Pioneer BDP 51FD blue ray player with the TV in a combo deal with the TV. After doing some review, *I'm now worried that the Pioneer player may not be the best combination to use with the Yamaha YSP*. This player is still in an unopened box and can be returned easily. Should I go for a different player? Recommendations?



Why don't you think the 51FD will work well with your sound bar?


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobWis* /forum/post/15943908
> 
> 
> So does the PS3 do everything as well as the Sammy 2550/55 does?
> 
> 
> Right now I'm looking at the Sammy 2550 and PS3...I want to make sure I get the best player for my setup (Kuro 60" and Onkyo 876 w/Reon chip).
> 
> 
> Is the SD PQ on the PS3 just as good as the Sammy's?



No, but SD material could be scaled through your AVR anyway. (Still, there may be an issue with transmitting 480i over HDMI, so setting up your system to have the AVR de-interlace could involve a separate component connection.)


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KKfromLA* /forum/post/15940782
> 
> 
> I saw the list you made for best players under 350... could you think of a few for best players under $1k? I just want to see what I am missing out if I decided to step up... I would like to spend around $500, but I don't mind spending more if its worth it.... as I mentioned, this is going into a dedicated home theater with all high quality components...



If the "high quality components" include a new pre-pro or AVR that takes HDMI audio, then you won't get any improvement.


The only thing an expensive player could really offer is better analog outputs (DACs, other components, etc) with full speaker calibration options including crossover points. But that's only useful if you have an older, non-HDMI sound setup.


----------



## KKfromLA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/15945018
> 
> 
> If the "high quality components" include a new pre-pro or AVR that takes HDMI audio, then you won't get any improvement.
> 
> 
> The only thing an expensive player could really offer is better analog outputs (DACs, other components, etc) with full speaker calibration options including crossover points. But that's only useful if you have an older, non-HDMI sound setup.



yea I am buying a new pre/pro as well (onkyo 886 or integra 9.9)...

i was hoping the higher end players would have better scalers/sound quality/picture quality...


is there a consensus on which player is the BEST under 1k? Sound quality/picture quality and sd upconversion is HUGE to me..


Thanks!


----------



## SatinKzo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KKfromLA* /forum/post/15945726
> 
> 
> yea I am buying a new pre/pro as well (onkyo 886 or integra 9.9)...
> 
> i was hoping the higher end players would have better scalers/sound quality/picture quality...
> 
> 
> is there a consensus on which player is the BEST under 1k? Sound quality/picture quality and sd upconversion is HUGE to me..
> 
> 
> Thanks!




I don't know about a consensus, but I just picked up a Pioneer bdp-51fd from 6ave for $266 shipped. All reports are the SD upconversion rivals the Reon's in the samsungs.


I had a PS3 and to me, the PS3 SD upconversion was just ok. I also have a panny BD55 and it does ok also, but not what I recall my friends XA2 doing with SD DVD's.


----------



## RobWis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/15944680
> 
> 
> also forgot to mention the samsung can decode hd audio codecs via anaolgue connections - the ps3 can only send via pcm via hdmi. If you do not have an hdmi receiver, i strongly recommend the samsung for hd audio codecs.



Thanks everyone, I sincerely appreciate the info (I've read this thread and am still learning a lot, so thanks for answering my questions).


My AVR does HDMI (Onkyo 876 used w/60" Kuro), I just want to make sure I get the best player for the money. Right now I'm leaning towards the Sammy 2550 since it seems it has better PQ, but I'm still considering the PS3 and open to other suggestions since I don't want to sacrafice quality in any way, especially for sound.


Which has better sound, 2550 or PS3?? Any other suggestions/advice is always welcome...


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobWis* /forum/post/15946526
> 
> 
> Which has better sound, 2550 or PS3?? Any other suggestions/advice is always welcome...



There will be no audible difference between the two with your receiver.


----------



## calhokie

Thanks to Dougri and others who posted info on the various players in the $350 price point range. I went with the Samsung BD-P2550 yesterday. It's funny because I was looking to buy a $200-250 player like the sold-out Panny 35k and figured if I spent close to $400 then I would just get a PS3 for all the added features vs a stand-alone player. I went with the Samsung for a few reasons-- Reon chip for top video quality on existing DVD library, streaming Netflix, and IR remote will be easier than PS3 bluetooth to my old but beloved MX500 remote. Oh yeah and I finally got rid of a bunch of Best Buy gift cards (otherwise, I'd saved a bunch and gone with the 2500 at Amazon). And I will admit that Pandora through my DVD/BD player is pretty cool so that is a nice plus.


I'm a big Panasonic fan (plasma TV and DVD player) but their mostly out of stock status since New Years and my impatience drove me to a competitor.


----------



## Ernest T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15944861
> 
> 
> Why don't you think the 51FD will work well with your sound bar?



I was told by a local "expert" that it has to do with this players inability to do something via "bitstream", and that the YSP 4000 can only reproduce 5.1 surround by this method from a blue ray player. Sorry, I'm no expert, don't really understand the terminology, and can't give you more to go on.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ernest T* /forum/post/15948900
> 
> 
> I was told by a local "expert" that it has to do with this players inability to do something via "bitstream", and that the YSP 4000 can only reproduce 5.1 surround by this method from a blue ray player. Sorry, I'm no expert, don't really understand the terminology, and can't give you more to go on.



Bitstream means the soundtrack is encoded using a format such as Dolby Digital and DTS. A bitstreamed format has to be decoded by the YSP before it can be played. The 51FD can bitstream all formats, as can most current Blu-ray players. So, I'm doubtful about the advice your expert gave you.


----------



## Ernest T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15949121
> 
> 
> Bitstream means the soundtrack is encoded using a format such as Dolby Digital and DTS. A bitstreamed format has to be decoded by the YSP before it can be played. The 51FD can bitstream all formats, as can most current Blu-ray players. So, I'm doubtful about the advice your expert gave you.



Thanks for the information. I thought the Pioneer should be a pretty good player. My local "expert" is actually a guy that installs home theater systems. He installed a system for me in the basement and it worked well, but I was setting up this system in my family room on my own. I've got a feeling he was not happy that I was asking advice, but not buying from him. Anyhow, you've put my mind at ease.

Thanks Again!


----------



## labnpei

ok guys be gentle-am waiting delivery of my new samsung 61" 750a led dlp set and decided to purchase a blu ray player for it. i ordered the samsung 1500 from amazon and hope it will be ok for me. just want a blu-ray player-nothing fancy-i know most of you are really into all of this but i wanted a basic inexpensive player and this seemed to fit the bill for me. i have my hdmi cable from monoprice waiting-is this going to be ok for me, or did i make a huge mistake?


----------



## Sunkist

I would not get the 1500, it has a lot of issues playing newer Bluray movies (from my experience).


----------



## labnpei

not even for $150?


----------



## RobWis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sunkist* /forum/post/15950339
> 
> 
> I would not get the 1500, it has a lot of issues playing newer Bluray movies (from my experience).




does this hold true also for the 2550?


----------



## Sunkist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *labnpei* /forum/post/15950371
> 
> 
> not even for $150?



If it won't play movies what's the point? The 2550 is supposed to be pretty nice.


----------



## unconfirmed

Ok, I've tried wading through the thousands of posts discussing every minute detail of both the Sony-S550 and the Sammy 2550.


Based on specs, they are very similar, with a few minor variations.


I've read for a number of years that Samsung blu-ray players are crappy in the build quality, and customer service is a pig.


Have they turned the corner with the 2550?


The main question I have is whether or not the added benefit of Netflix & Pandora streaming outweighs the likelihood of quality control/customer service issues I'm likely to see buying a sammy blu-ray.


I have a Sony-550 in hand, which I picked up yesterday, and have not opened. I'm considering returning it for the 2550, mainly for the netflix option. I have a non-technical wife and a somewhat-impatient toddler who will be using whatever product I buy. The price is the same for both units, so that's a wash.


Can someone give me an analysis of whether I'd be better off with the Sammy or the Sony? I don't want a POS, but I would like the netflix option.


Suggestions?


cheers,

unconfirmed


PS: Display: Samsung HLP-5674W DLP

Receiver: Yamaha RX-V795a (DTS & DD) (circa 1998).


----------



## pyramus25

So I have been doing research for the past week on here and I thought I had it narrowed down to the Samsung 2500, but now I am not so sure, because my setup will require me to hook up the 5.1 analog channels into my older Onkyo AVR to get the new formats, but then I just read where the 2500 does not support individual speaker adjustments??


Does this make a huge difference?


And if so is there a better unit that decodes internally, same price range, same up conversion quality, and would work better for an older AVR with plans to update my receiver in a year or so to HDMI.


Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pyramus25* /forum/post/15952265
> 
> 
> So I have been doing research for the past week on here and I thought I had it narrowed down to the Samsung 2500, but now I am not so sure, because my setup will require me to hook up the 5.1 analog channels into my older Onkyo AVR to get the new formats, but then I just read where the 2500 does not support individual speaker adjustments??
> 
> 
> Does this make a huge difference?



The Samsung players don't have distance settings, which would matter if your speakers are significantly different distances from your listening position.


They also don't have output level controls. But, many people trim channel levels in their processors anyway. So, that's probably not important.


For bass management, all moderately priced players have fixed crossovers. Samsung is either 100Hz or 120Hz. (I don't remember which.) Samsung also has a bug requiring you to set all speakers to the same size on a 5.1 system. You can't set the fronts to large and the surrounds to small, for example.


At the end of the day, the Samsungs are about the same as other players in the same price range when it comes to analog speaker settings.


----------



## twalkman

Why do most of the posts imply that the new models that will be coming out around April will not be as good as some of the current generation?


Are the specs already known for the new models? The Reon chip is supposedly missing from the Samsung, but could it have a replacement that is better?


Is it likely the players will be faster?


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twalkman* /forum/post/15953465
> 
> 
> Why do most of the posts imply that the new models that will be coming out around April will not be as good as some of the current generation?
> 
> 
> Are the specs already known for the new models? The Reon chip is supposedly missing from the Samsung, but could it have a replacement that is better?
> 
> 
> Is it likely the players will be faster?



The loss of the reon chip will likely not affect blu ray playback. sd upconversion is a different story - reon is one of the best upconverters. The biggest new features of the 1600/3600 will be wireless connections to the internet.


As for the LGs, the step up model - 3900 i believe - will also get wireless access (and maybe youtube). I was never impressed with sd upconversion on my lg bd300 (I did enjoy my bh200 with qdeo).


The panny 60/80 should be the same as the 35/55 with the addition of the ability to download movies from amazon. I fail to see the huge benefit of this considering most folks have this feature via their cable provider.


The new Pioneers are interesting - the 23fd and 320 have the same video chip as the 51fd/05fd, which i am impressed by. they did drop the wolfson dacs, which was one of their strongest selling pts. No one seems to have confirmed the video chip in the entry level 120. The addition of profile 2.0 appears to be only be beneficial to a small percentage of us (though firmare upgrades via internet will be nice). The lower profile will be a windfall for some of us with tight spaces and a neg in build quality for others.


----------



## winston9332

I did fail to mention the Oppo, which of course is the hottest topic of the "season." It will retail for $500 to $600, so it's a bit pricier than some.


----------



## KKfromLA

winston, so in conclusion, would you wait for the new players to come out? I am looking at the 51fd right now, but should i wait for the newer pioneers to come out? The new ones are within my price range as well, so is the oppo though..


btw, when is the oppo expected to ship?


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KKfromLA* /forum/post/15954399
> 
> 
> winston, so in conclusion, would you wait for the new players to come out? I am looking at the 51fd right now, but should i wait for the newer pioneers to come out? The new ones are within my price range as well, so is the oppo though..
> 
> 
> btw, when is the oppo expected to ship?



oppo is allegedly due out end of month, but expect huge demand/backordering.


as for waiting versus buying now, the 51FD is the most ridiculous deal i have seen in a long time provided you do not have your heart set on added features like netflix streaming (then opt for 2500).


The 51FD is a great machine for pure playback. It has its quirks (slow loading, long layer changes on reg dvds, and cannot decode DTS HD master audio at this pt), but makes up for it on sd upconversion (only my samsung 2500 and onkyo hd dvd player can give it a run for its money).


At $270 or so it is a steal.


----------



## KKfromLA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/15954438
> 
> 
> oppo is allegedly due out end of month, but expect huge demand/backordering.
> 
> 
> as for waiting versus buying now, the 51FD is the most ridiculous deal i have seen in a long time provided you do not have your heart set on added features like netflix streaming (then opt for 2500).
> 
> 
> The 51FD is a great machine for pure playback. It has its quirks (slow loading, long layer changes on reg dvds, and cannot decode DTS HD master audio at this pt), but makes up for it on sd upconversion (only my samsung 2500 and onkyo hd dvd player can give it a run for its money).
> 
> 
> At $270 or so it is a steal.




the dts hd master audio should be available soon though via firmware update though, right? beside the streaming, does the 2500 do anything "better" than the pioneer? it does seem like a steal for sure, but I don't mind spending more for higher quality as its going into a "high end" dedicated theater....


----------



## KKfromLA

BTW, is it generally better to use the upconversion through the blu ray player, or through the receiver? I am getting an onkyo pro 886 or marantz 8003, both have very advanced video processing...


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KKfromLA* /forum/post/15954485
> 
> 
> the dts hd master audio should be available soon though via firmware update though, right? beside the streaming, does the 2500 do anything "better" than the pioneer? it does seem like a steal for sure, but I don't mind spending more for higher quality as its going into a "high end" dedicated theater....



It _should__be out in April, but we do not know definitively...there are some bigger fish to fry for the mgmt of pioneer (ie surviving).


Samsung is profile 2.0 allowing you to access the bd live features most of us think are worthless. The samsung does have a really cool feature - when your wife presses the eject button, the disc tray opens! Get ready for a twenty second investment with the pioneer to get the disc to open!_


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KKfromLA* /forum/post/15954500
> 
> 
> BTW, is it generally better to use the upconversion through the blu ray player, or through the receiver? I am getting an onkyo pro 886 or marantz 8003, both have very advanced video processing...



varies...i have an onkyo 906 with a reon chip, but still do my upscaling in my dvd/blu ray players


----------



## chinee

Okay... need some advice here. I had narrowed down my options to either the Samsung 2500 or the Sony 350. Is there a reason I'd choose one over the other?


- It'll be connected to a Sony 52W4100.

- Sound is not important... 95% of the audio will be TV only.

- When I do fire up my 10yr old receiver, it's 3.1 only.

- PQ is the most important factor

- Ease of use is another priority

- Lots of DVD viewing, so upconversion is up there.


I saw a Panny 35 in Costco today for a little less than $300; should this be an option I should consider as well?


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chinee* /forum/post/15954749
> 
> 
> Okay... need some advice here. I had narrowed down my options to either the Samsung 2500 or the Sony 350. Is there a reason I'd choose one over the other?
> 
> 
> - It'll be connected to a Sony 52W4100.
> 
> - Sound is not important... 95% of the audio will be TV only.
> 
> - When I do fire up my 10yr old receiver, it's 3.1 only.
> 
> - PQ is the most important factor
> 
> - Ease of use is another priority
> 
> - Lots of DVD viewing, so upconversion is up there.
> 
> 
> I saw a Panny 35 in Costco today for a little less than $300; should this be an option I should consider as well?



b/w samsung 2500 and sony 350, i would get a samsung a thousand times over. much better sd upconversion. and you can stream netflix. i have your tv and the picture is great without hdmi hiccups. if you throw the 35 in, you get a bit of a question. the 35 is a great player, but the 2500 offers better sd upconversion and netflix streaming.


----------



## chinee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/15955004
> 
> 
> b/w samsung 2500 and sony 350, i would get a samsung a thousand times over. much better sd upconversion. and you can stream netflix. i have your tv and the picture is great without hdmi hiccups. if you throw the 35 in, you get a bit of a question. the 35 is a great player, but the 2500 offers better sd upconversion and netflix streaming.



I've seen a couple comments about some movies not playing on Samsungs; is this still a concern or a thing of the past?


How do you connect the player for Netflix? Other than subscribing to Netflix, is it simply a matter of connecting the player to an internet source, perhaps via a wireless adapter?


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chinee* /forum/post/15955306
> 
> 
> I've seen a couple comments about some movies not playing on Samsungs; is this still a concern or a thing of the past?
> 
> 
> How do you connect the player for Netflix? Other than subscribing to Netflix, is it simply a matter of connecting the player to an internet source, perhaps via a wireless adapter?



the 25x0 needs to be hardwired via ethernet cable from modem. the new 3600will be able to connect wirellessly - no idea about quality or reliability.


i have had no problems with my 2550s. then again, i have been religious about updating the firwmare - the cnet review was running on early firmware.


----------



## laserjock II




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/15955456
> 
> 
> the 25x0 needs to be hardwired via ethernet cable from modem. the new 3600will be able to connect wirellessly - no idea about quality or reliability.
> 
> 
> i have had no problems with my 2550s. then again, i have been religious about updating the firwmare - the cnet review was running on early firmware.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post15952106


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laserjock II* /forum/post/15955877
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post15952106



help me...which post are you referring to?


----------



## chinee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laserjock II* /forum/post/15955877
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post15952106



Thanks for the link laser...


This is the danger with this forum... so much information... you ask a question and it's never an easy answer. Now I have to go research what the linksys gamebridge is and how it works. Hard-wiring internet access is not an option for me, but it sounds like this gamebridge may give me the wireless option I want.


Sigh... HT is a lot more involved than I first thought... the amount of sleep I've lost in the last month, just reading and researching, is simply incredible.


----------



## laserjock II




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/15956571
> 
> 
> help me...which post are you referring to?



The quote and the reply on #3481


I haven't tried it but it looks like a wireless solution has been done by these 2.


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laserjock II* /forum/post/15957386
> 
> 
> The quote and the reply on #3481
> 
> 
> I haven't tried it but it looks like a wireless solution has been done by these 2.



yeah - you're right - i think folks have used wireless bridges and have gotten reasonable results. the 3600 will have a bridge built in. 1600 i believe too.


----------



## LockwoodBrewing

No built-in on either. It is a dongle that plugs into the USB port. 3600 comes with it included (according to samsungs news post). 1600 does not come with it at all. Looks like the 1600 may be a Best Buy-only model? that's the only place I've seen it anyway (looked at the box yesterday and confirmed NO wireless included - but wireless READY!)


No mention of the Reon chip on the box either.


----------



## chinee

Picked up the Sammy 2500 today, but also saw the Sony 350 for $60 less. Don't care for internet radio so Pandora is a non-starter for me.


Is the upconversion on the Sammy truly better than the Sony?


If significantly so, then $60 is a relatively small price to pay. Plus there's the Netflix option I can try out. But to get access I will have to get a gaming bridge for abut $60-$70 and subscribe to Netflix.


Certainly more than I expected to spend... but nothing in life is free, right?


I hope I do not end up regretting choosing the Sammy over the Sony.


----------



## Geaux Tigers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chinee* /forum/post/15960067
> 
> 
> Picked up the Sammy 2500 today, but also saw the Sony 350 for $60 less. Don't care for internet radio so Pandora is a non-starter for me.
> 
> 
> Is the upconversion on the Sammy truly better than the Sony?
> 
> 
> If significantly so, then $60 is a relatively small price to pay. Plus there's the Netflix option I can try out. But to get access I will have to get a gaming bridge for abut $60-$70 and subscribe to Netflix.
> 
> 
> Certainly more than I expected to spend... but nothing in life is free, right?
> 
> 
> I hope I do not end up regretting choosing the Sammy over the Sony.



I believe you would of regretted picking the Sony over the Samsung as you made a wise choice. I own two Samsung BD-P2550's and they have been great. The NETFLIX streaming is great but I would also try out the Pandora Radio as well as I believe that you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geaux Tigers* /forum/post/15960172
> 
> 
> I believe you would of regretted picking the Sony over the Samsung as you made a wise choice. I own two Samsung BD-P2550's and they have been great. The NETFLIX streaming is great but I would also try out the Pandora Radio as well as I believe that you will be pleasantly surprised.



Before the bottom fell out on the pricing for Pioneer BDP 51FD, the Samsung 25X0 was the best value on the market as a true swiss army knife - outstanding SD playback, netflix streaming in HD, and Pandora streaming for $350. I also own two and love them. They BD PQ is not as sharp as my Panny 55 or Pioneer 51, but the units have been tanks - playing every worn out Netflix BD I have thrown at them. The Sony 350 is in a lower league in my opinion.


----------



## Electro Al

Time for me to move from the HD DVD to Blu. My needs: #1 -Fastest Load, (hate the A3 for this reason alone) #2 -Best SD picture quality and #3 -all codecs - although not as important when I match-up with the long awaited UMC-1. Was about to go with the Panny, but they're now gone. Do I wait for new Panny, the new Oppo or the new Sonys and Samsungs? I don't plan to use extensively for audio as I'm very happy with my Squeezebox. Don't subscribe to Netflix so that's not important either. Which way should I go? Thanks,


----------



## winston9332

Oppo due to load times. or a PS3 if that's your most important criterion


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electro Al* /forum/post/15962677
> 
> 
> Time for me to move from the HD DVD to Blu. My needs: #1 -Fastest Load, (hate the A3 for this reason alone) #2 -Best SD picture quality and #3 -all codecs - although not as important when I match-up with the long awaited UMC-1. Was about to go with the Panny, but they're now gone. Do I wait for new Panny, the new Oppo or the new Sonys and Samsungs? I don't plan to use extensively for audio as I'm very happy with my Squeezebox. Don't subscribe to Netflix so that's not important either. Which way should I go? Thanks,



fastest load ps3

upscaling--anything with reon or realta, which means samsung marantz or denon

new oppw cominmg out ,may be best of all worlds if you can wait a few months


----------



## twalkman

Winston: great information, thank you.


What is the model number of the oppo player you keep mentioning. And why are you expecting good things from it?


----------



## twalkman

I have a Samsung Tv that supports anynet+. Is there a big advantage in me sticking with a samsung player for that reason? I found a lot of posts saying it is troublesome.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twalkman* /forum/post/15963037
> 
> 
> Winston: great information, thank you.
> 
> 
> What is the model number of the oppo player you keep mentioning. And why are you expecting good things from it?



OPPO BDP-83. See the first posting here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1124287 


-Bill


----------



## generallee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobWis* /forum/post/15942674
> 
> 
> Considering I have the Onkyo 876 receiver with Reon chip... Do I still need to look for a player that does DTS-MA?? If so which ones do?
> 
> 
> Sorry for the simple question, I just don't know...



Look at Chart on post #1


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chinee* /forum/post/15956607
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link laser...
> 
> 
> This is the danger with this forum... so much information... you ask a question and it's never an easy answer. Now I have to go research what the linksys gamebridge is and how it works. Hard-wiring internet access is not an option for me, but it sounds like this gamebridge may give me the wireless option I want.
> 
> 
> Sigh... HT is a lot more involved than I first thought... the amount of sleep I've lost in the last month, just reading and researching, is simply incredible.



No argument from me on that one!


----------



## godpossessed

I have a Mitsubishi 73" (still nice picture) rear projector with a Denon 4802 receiver (no HDMI, high-def audio decoding, etc..). I jumped on the HD-DVD bandwagon right before it was announced that the format was dead and so I have a few HD-DVDs (and a large collection of SD-DVDs). The Denon has 7.1 analog in and I have a pretty good 7.1 speaker system (Def-Tech). I need a BluRay player that will decode all the HD audio formats and work with the Denon. Is there one player that would meet my needs without breaking the bank?


thanks


----------



## Electro Al

Thanks for the feedback - I'll get in line for the Oppo. It'll probably be out before the Emotiva UMC-1!


----------



## nick_danger

Yes, it's true, I would like _one device to rule them all_! The Netflix component may not be as important, but I want to be able to stream my music, pictures, and videos (mostly all Windows Media Player friendly) via the Blu-Ray player. What's out and what's coming that can serve my needs?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## chinee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geaux Tigers* /forum/post/15960172
> 
> 
> I believe you would of regretted picking the Sony over the Samsung as you made a wise choice. I own two Samsung BD-P2550's and they have been great. The NETFLIX streaming is great but I would also try out the Pandora Radio as well as I believe that you will be pleasantly surprised.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/15960933
> 
> 
> Before the bottom fell out on the pricing for Pioneer BDP 51FD, the Samsung 25X0 was the best value on the market as a true swiss army knife - outstanding SD playback, netflix streaming in HD, and Pandora streaming for $350. I also own two and love them. They BD PQ is not as sharp as my Panny 55 or Pioneer 51, but the units have been tanks - playing every worn out Netflix BD I have thrown at them. The Sony 350 is in a lower league in my opinion.




Thanks for the vote of confidence. Tried out Netflix streaming on my desktop last night and it was better than I expected. My TV should be arriving today or tomorrow... I cannot wait to try out the new toys.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chinee* /forum/post/15960067
> 
> 
> Picked up the Sammy 2500 today, but also saw the Sony 350 for $60 less. Don't care for internet radio so Pandora is a non-starter for me.
> 
> 
> Is the upconversion on the Sammy truly better than the Sony?
> 
> 
> If significantly so, then $60 is a relatively small price to pay. Plus there's the Netflix option I can try out. But to get access I will have to get a gaming bridge for abut $60-$70 and subscribe to Netflix.
> 
> 
> Certainly more than I expected to spend... but nothing in life is free, right?



You don't need to spend $60+ on a standalone bridge. The Zyxel P330W router can be configured to act as a bridge, for $34 plus shipping .


----------



## chinee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/15968279
> 
> 
> You don't need to spend $60+ on a standalone bridge. The Zyxel P330W router can be configured to act as a bridge, for $34 plus shipping .



Do I just use an ethernet cable and plug it in? That simple? What about set up and configuration?


I'm sure it's been dscussed in another thread somewhere in this forum, but I'm not looking forward to that "Search" button.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chinee* /forum/post/15968363
> 
> 
> Do I just use an ethernet cable and plug it in? That simple? What about set up and configuration?
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's been dscussed in another thread somewhere in this forum, but I'm not looking forward to that "Search" button.



Yeah, a short ethernet cable. These directions are pretty good. Just use a computer first for the configuring and then hook up the player to another port after you're done.


edit: you should probably update the firmware first, too


----------



## jdeanmc

Recently gave my old sony blu ray player to my father in law,i was using ps3 anyway,so i need a new standalone blu ray player.

Made my mind up on the panasonic bd 35,then found out there scarse and about to be replaced next month.

im trying to decide if i should wait on the newer model,just get the sony 350,or get the pioneer 51 fd?

#1i dont care about getting it online,my basement theater doesnt have ethernet ran and my ps3 barely picks up the wifi signal from upstairs anyway.i usually just download to disk then just stick it in the ps3 for firmware updates.

#2 i want to bitstream everything to my yamaha rx-v1800 via hdmi,so i dont care about internal decoders.

#3 load times arent that big of a deal to me,ill control this with macros on universal remote,so when i power it on i can just stay on the sofa for another min.no big deal

biggest thing i want is audio quality(clean to avr,hdmi)and picture quality

i cant see that much that the new models in a month are so can offer with this criteria(unless im missing something)

can someone offer some insight on these choices?

i guess i just would like someone thats has any of these to tell me if theres anything they dont like about them or if there close enough that any of them will impress me the same.the pioneer and the sony i can pick up locally.

btw the older sony i got rid of didnt bitstream audio,thats the reason i got rid of it,i doubt any of these were slower than it so again i dont see load times as a big deal


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdeanmc* /forum/post/15971665
> 
> 
> Recently gave my old sony blu ray player to my father in law,i was using ps3 anyway,so i need a new standalone blu ray player.
> 
> Made my mind up on the panasonic bd 35,then found out there scarse and about to be replaced next month.
> 
> im trying to decide if i should wait on the newer model,just get the sony 350,or get the pioneer 51 fd?
> 
> #1i dont care about getting it online,my basement theater doesnt have ethernet ran and my ps3 barely picks up the wifi signal from upstairs anyway.i usually just download to disk then just stick it in the ps3 for firmware updates.
> 
> #2 i want to bitstream everything to my yamaha rx-v1800 via hdmi,so i dont care about internal decoders.
> 
> #3 load times arent that big of a deal to me,ill control this with macros on universal remote,so when i power it on i can just stay on the sofa for another min.no big deal
> 
> biggest thing i want is audio quality(clean to avr,hdmi)and picture quality
> 
> i cant see that much that the new models in a month are so can offer with this criteria(unless im missing something)
> 
> can someone offer some insight on these choices?
> 
> i guess i just would like someone thats has any of these to tell me if theres anything they dont like about them or if there close enough that any of them will impress me the same.the pioneer and the sony i can pick up locally.
> 
> btw the older sony i got rid of didnt bitstream audio,thats the reason i got rid of it,i doubt any of these were slower than it so again i dont see load times as a big deal



you are the perfect candidate for a 51fd


----------



## jdeanmc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/15971810
> 
> 
> you are the perfect candidate for a 51fd



i like the sound of that as im really leaning towards the 51fd.could you explain why?

Thanks Dean


----------



## winston9332

#1i dont care about getting it online,my basement theater doesnt have ethernet ran and my ps3 barely picks up the wifi signal from upstairs anyway.i usually just download to disk then just stick it in the ps3 for firmware updates.

You don't need a profile 2.0 player clearly.


#2 i want to bitstream everything to my yamaha rx-v1800 via hdmi,so i dont care about internal decoders.

One fault of the 51 is it does not decode DTS HD Master Audio, which is not a problem for you since you're bitstreaming.


#3 load times arent that big of a deal to me,ill control this with macros on universal remote,so when i power it on i can just stay on the sofa for another min.

The biggest gripe about the 51 is how slow it is to load. This does not appear to bother you.



biggest thing i want is audio quality(clean to avr,hdmi)and picture quality

i cant see that much that the new models in a month are so can offer with this criteria(unless im missing something

51 is great for BD playback. It and the Samsungs with the reon chip are the best at SD upconversion. You will be happy with the PQ. AQ should not vary that much bitstreaming - all the work is being done in your Yamaha.


----------



## iknown

I bought a Pioneer 51FD last friday from 6AVE. I paid $248 + taxes (total $265). I connected to my Denon 3808 receiver and everything seems to be okay.


Now I am wonderting whether Samsung 2500 was a good option for me or not. Since I have one more week to decide whether to return the Pioneer and buy a Samsung (for $290 + taxes). One of the reason for looking at Samsung is its ability to play Video CDs (VCD). I don't care much about the Profile 2.0, Netflix streaming etc (those are nice to have, but not a deal breaker for me). Regarding sound, I am bitsreaming the audio to my Denon, so not a problem for me.


Has anyone compared Pioneer's BD playback with Samsung's? . I know that Pioneer has got excellent BD playback and it is also excellent on SD-DVD playback.


Compared to my old PS3, the load times of Pioneer is not great, but I am able to live with that. If Samsung offers better load time, that will be an added advantage. But my primary criteria is picture quality.


-iKNOWN


----------



## browerjs

I'm in the market for my 3rd BluRay player. I already have a PS3 and a BD30, but want to put one in my bedroom. I love having netflix streaming on my 360, so I want to be sure to get a BR compatible with it.


Are my only options the Samsung 2550, 1600 and the LG (which I'm not interested in at all). Am I missing any? Is there any reason to go with the 2550 over the 1600 if I don't watch any SD DVDs? I also don't need wireless as I have ethernet wallplates at all my televisions, and I have never used BD-Live and I don't anticipate it anytime soon.


----------



## Rieper

I need a BR player to compliment my US Playstation 3.


I'm in the US, and I import Blu-rays from Amazon.uk website.


Specifically, I need a player that will play Region B movies.


I understand the Panasonic BD30 has a firmware which will allow region free playback, but its not endorsed by Panasonic (in other words, its hacked).


Can anyone offer me suggestions?


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15976517
> 
> 
> I need a BR player to compliment my US Playstation 3.
> 
> 
> I'm in the US, and I import Blu-rays from Amazon.uk website.
> 
> 
> Specifically, I need a player that will play Region B movies.
> 
> 
> I understand the Panasonic BD30 has a firmware which will allow region free playback, but its not endorsed by Panasonic (in other words, its hacked).
> 
> 
> Can anyone offer me suggestions?



Players aren't supposed to be able to play discs from different regions as this is a very strict requirement of the Blu-Ray license that player manufacturers agree to.


If you really desire multi-region playback capability, you might be better served by building a small home theater PC with a Blu-Ray drive, as it is far easier to gain the ability to change regions with PC playback software, than through BD player firmware.


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browerjs* /forum/post/15974987
> 
> 
> I'm in the market for my 3rd BluRay player. I already have a PS3 and a BD30, but want to put one in my bedroom. I love having netflix streaming on my 360, so I want to be sure to get a BR compatible with it.
> 
> 
> Are my only options the Samsung 2550, 1600 and the LG (which I'm not interested in at all). Am I missing any? Is there any reason to go with the 2550 over the 1600 if I don't watch any SD DVDs? I also don't need wireless as I have ethernet wallplates at all my televisions, and I have never used BD-Live and I don't anticipate it anytime soon.



2550 can put hd audio over analogue


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iknown* /forum/post/15974657
> 
> 
> I bought a Pioneer 51FD last friday from 6AVE. I paid $248 + taxes (total $265). I connected to my Denon 3808 receiver and everything seems to be okay.
> 
> 
> Now I am wonderting whether Samsung 2500 was a good option for me or not. Since I have one more week to decide whether to return the Pioneer and buy a Samsung (for $290 + taxes). One of the reason for looking at Samsung is its ability to play Video CDs (VCD). I don't care much about the Profile 2.0, Netflix streaming etc (those are nice to have, but not a deal breaker for me). Regarding sound, I am bitsreaming the audio to my Denon, so not a problem for me.
> 
> 
> Has anyone compared Pioneer's BD playback with Samsung's? . I know that Pioneer has got excellent BD playback and it is also excellent on SD-DVD playback.
> 
> 
> Compared to my old PS3, the load times of Pioneer is not great, but I am able to live with that. If Samsung offers better load time, that will be an added advantage. But my primary criteria is picture quality.
> 
> 
> -iKNOWN



Samsung is objectively faster. I subjectively think the pioneer is better on blu ray playback. I think it's a toin coss on SD upconversion - the samsung is sharper, but the pioneer is smoother for motion. both are great options - the samsung has better featuresets, the pioneer is a solid machine with good build quality.


----------



## ironic77

Ok so I've decided to make the jump to BR as well, despite my preference for HD-DVD.


Currently I have a Denon AVR 3803 and 5.1, so I'm thinking bitstream DD/DTS for now, unless there's a recommendation to go with bypassing the receiver's decoder? I also have a generation 2.5 Samsung 50" 720p DLP, so I have DVI/VGA/Component (suspect I'll use DVI?), but no HDMI. So I want something that will work well with those legacy inputs for now, and I want something that will do a better job than my Xbox at upscaling regular DVDs to my native 720p if at all possible (maybe I'm dreaming?).


I was leaning towards the Panasonic DMP-BD35K because it was so cheap and got such high reviews, but I found out that I can't order it right now as they're rolling out the BD60 in it's place. I'm willing to wait for the BD60, assuming the price is about the same ($250ish). But the Samsung is appealing because of the Netflix capabilities -- though I do already have an Xbox, so this isn't a must have. Really, upscaling and output to DVI (even if i have to buy an adapter) are the key things, plus figuring out the sound thing.


TIA


----------



## Goofy1477

Can anyone suggest to me a good Blu-Ray player for under $300 that does good upconversion and has a good blu ray picture?


Why I want a new blu ray player:

I just had a HD-DVD player's infared die on me and it did a great job on upconverting my regular dvd's, so now I can't use the player for my dvd's.

I also have a PS3 but it does a horrible job of upconverting and the Blu-Rays don't look as good as my HD Dvd's in my hd dvd player.


Any suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

Do you need lossless audio decoding (or do you have an AVR that will decode bitstream)? Either way, I think the P2550 is the best player going at the moment.


----------



## DrDon

threads merged


----------



## wiyid2001

hello folks...seems like alot of the very informed and knowledgeable people here like the Samsung BD-P2550. I just bought a Sammy PN50A400 plasma and have a Harman Kardon AVR-110 AVR and a set of Paradigm speakers for my surround. Atoms,Phantoms and CC-150. I am looking at getting a decent BD player. I presently own about 400 SD dvds and 0 blu rays but obviously will purchase some in future. So I guess I need a good up scaling player..and my budget is about $250 CDn. Thanks


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wiyid2001* /forum/post/15979300
> 
> 
> hello folks...seems like alot of the very informed and knowledgeable people here like the Samsung BD-P2550. I just bought a Sammy PN50A400 plasma and have a Harman Kardon AVR-110 AVR and a set of Paradigm speakers for my surround. Atoms,Phantoms and CC-150. I am looking at getting a decent BD player. I presently own about 400 SD dvds and 0 blu rays but obviously will purchase some in future. So I guess I need a good up scaling player..and my budget is about $250 CDn. Thanks



Think a canadian site - maybe e warehouse or something to the effect had some refurb 2500s that were under USD200. Might be worth looking for. You will not regret the reon chip when you watch your sd dvds.


----------



## kincade

Wow, what a thread! I think I've been reading it for 4 hours now and more confused than when I started... Hoping I can solicit a bit of advice.


We need a BD player for our living room/entertainment room. It will be feeding a Panny 50pz800u that we just purchased. Sound wise the new codecs are not important as it's feeding an older HK AVR435 into 5.1 surround (and we may go to just a 'soundbar' or front stage only). The criteria would be:


Must have:

-excellent SD upconversion. 99% of our library is still DVD and I have no desire to replace the whole thing

-must be an IR remote as all components will be hid in the closet (except for the tv of course)

-must play cd's occasionally

-good BD performance picture wise


Would be nice:

-netflix streaming would (although we would need to do it wirelessly, so not sure about that yet)

-layer change on DVD that is not noticeable

-pandora would be nice also (see previous wireless comment)

-decent load time

-affordable. we don't need the absolute best on the market as it's a 2nd tv/entertaining room.


From my reading it looks ilke the samsung bd-p2550 fits our criteria (I think?). Anything else we should be looking at?


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kincade* /forum/post/15984487
> 
> 
> From my reading it looks ilke the samsung bd-p2550 fits our criteria (I think?).



Pretty much exactly, yes.


----------



## asiandude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/15960933
> 
> 
> Before the bottom fell out on the pricing for Pioneer BDP 51FD, the Samsung 25X0 was the best value on the market as a true swiss army knife - outstanding SD playback, netflix streaming in HD, and Pandora streaming for $350. I also own two and love them. They BD PQ is not as sharp as my Panny 55 or Pioneer 51, but the units have been tanks - playing every worn out Netflix BD I have thrown at them. The Sony 350 is in a lower league in my opinion.



I wonder why the BD images are not as sharp from the 25x0 when compared to your Panny or Pioneer...

How about SD DVDs?


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asiandude* /forum/post/15985085
> 
> 
> I wonder why the BD images are not as sharp from the 25x0 when compared to your Panny or Pioneer...
> 
> How about SD DVDs?



Guessing it is some processing done by the samsung. it does not offer the tweaking that the pioneer and panasonic offer as well. When i say not as sharp, it is a minor difference. SD upconversion difference of Samsung/Pioneer compared to the Panasonic are much more real/noticeable.


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kincade* /forum/post/15984487
> 
> 
> Wow, what a thread! I think I've been reading it for 4 hours now and more confused than when I started... Hoping I can solicit a bit of advice.
> 
> 
> We need a BD player for our living room/entertainment room. It will be feeding a Panny 50pz800u that we just purchased. Sound wise the new codecs are not important as it's feeding an older HK AVR435 into 5.1 surround (and we may go to just a 'soundbar' or front stage only). The criteria would be:
> 
> 
> Must have:
> 
> -excellent SD upconversion. 99% of our library is still DVD and I have no desire to replace the whole thing
> 
> -must be an IR remote as all components will be hid in the closet (except for the tv of course)
> 
> -must play cd's occasionally
> 
> -good BD performance picture wise
> 
> 
> Would be nice:
> 
> -netflix streaming would (although we would need to do it wirelessly, so not sure about that yet)
> 
> -layer change on DVD that is not noticeable
> 
> -pandora would be nice also (see previous wireless comment)
> 
> -decent load time
> 
> -affordable. we don't need the absolute best on the market as it's a 2nd tv/entertaining room.
> 
> 
> From my reading it looks ilke the samsung bd-p2550 fits our criteria (I think?). Anything else we should be looking at?




definitely - the only fit. do not wait for the 3600 without the reon chip. get a bridge to have wireless streaming. there are posts on this in the 2500 thread.


----------



## abba1

Long time AVS reader...my very first post. Here is my situation; I have a Sammy 5271 and am sitting about 8-9 feet away. My present blu-ray player is a Panny 30. Everything is bitstreamed from the Panny to a Denon 2809 and from there into the Sammy. Movies are all that I watch. The Panny is not used for any other media (C.D.'s etc). I'm planning to buy a 2nd Blu-ray player and am torn between the Pioneer 51 and the up-and-coming Oppo. From what I have been reading there is a fair amount of discussion between these two players especially in terms of PQ which is important to me. Any suggestions as to which one to purchase would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jets

Is there any point in buying a bluray player if my main display is not capable of 1080p? I have an ALiS type Plasma so it will do 1080 resolution but only interlaced..


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jets* /forum/post/15986071
> 
> 
> Is there any point in buying a bluray player if my main display is not capable of 1080p? I have an ali type Plasma so it will do 1080 resolution but only interlaced..



yes, it will still look very good. better than most hi def broadcasts for reference. and you can get hd audio if you have the right player/receiver pairing.


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abba1* /forum/post/15985361
> 
> 
> Long time AVS reader...my very first post. Here is my situation; I have a Sammy 5271 and am sitting about 8-9 feet away. My present blu-ray player is a Panny 30. Everything is bitstreamed from the Panny to a Denon 2809 and from there into the Sammy. Movies are all that I watch. The Panny is not used for any other media (C.D.'s etc). I'm planning to buy a 2nd Blu-ray player and am torn between the Pioneer 51 and the up-and-coming Oppo. From what I have been reading there is a fair amount of discussion between these two players especially in terms of PQ which is important to me. Any suggestions as to which one to purchase would be greatly appreciated.



Frankly, they are probably both terrific units, but in two different leagues by price alone. I think you are better off comparing the upcoming Pioneer 23FD with the oppo. Both are profile 2.0 and similarly priced ($500-$600).


As for the 51, if you are looking for a terrific pure player, it is hard to beat.


----------



## calhokie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jets* /forum/post/15986071
> 
> 
> Is there any point in buying a bluray player if my main display is not capable of 1080p? I have an ali type Plasma so it will do 1080 resolution but only interlaced..



Yes. My TV is only 1080i but BD looks better and sounds better than DVD. So then you are trading against HDTV. While D* is good, there is artifacting, so I figured BD is the way to go for watching movies (assuming cost is not a big issue).


----------



## mrtbig

OK, I can get a 2 month old BD55 and a Pioneer 51FD for about same cost. I have a Yamaha RX-V2500 so I need analog outs. I currently have a Panasonic BD10A and have been happy with it but wanted DTS-Master Audio. The Panny does it but the Pioneer is still waiting for the firmware upgrade. I just got a Sony VPL-HW10 projector and wanted a Blu-Ray for it is the reason I want another. Please give me some suggestions as I have been on the fence and going back and forth?


----------



## Neuromancer

If those are your two options, I would go with the Pioneer BDP-51FD. Although slower than the Panasonic in terms of turning on and disc load times, and it completely lacks any ethernet support required for BD-Live and external media support, the video and audio performance on the Pioneer BDP-51FD are much better than the Panasonic. The de-interlacing and scaling of DVD media on the Panasonic Blu-ray players are mediocre at best, as the player suffers from horrible edge enhancement artifacts and fails many common cadences.


The Pioneer BDP-51FD, on the other hand, comes very close to higher end video processing, such as those offered by Silicon Optics Reon/Realta and ABT VRS.


----------



## Kage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrtbig* /forum/post/15986378
> 
> 
> OK, I can get a 2 month old BD55 and a Pioneer 51FD for about same cost. I have a Yamaha RX-V2500 so I need analog outs. I currently have a Panasonic BD10A and have been happy with it but wanted DTS-Master Audio. The Panny does it but the Pioneer is still waiting for the firmware upgrade. I just got a Sony VPL-HW10 projector and wanted a Blu-Ray for it is the reason I want another. Please give me some suggestions as I have been on the fence and going back and forth?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neuromancer* /forum/post/15986402
> 
> 
> If those are your two options, I would go with the Pioneer BDP-51FD. Although slower than the Panasonic in terms of turning on and disc load times, and it completely lacks any ethernet support required for BD-Live and external media support, the video and audio performance on the Pioneer BDP-51FD are much better than the Panasonic. The de-interlacing and scaling of DVD media on the Panasonic Blu-ray players are mediocre at best, as the player suffers from horrible edge enhancement artifacts and fails many common cadences.
> 
> 
> The Pioneer BDP-51FD, on the other hand, comes very close to higher end video processing, such as those afford by Silicon Optics Reon/Realta and ABT VRS.



I had the Panasonic DMP-BD35 for a few months and I sold it in late January and got myself the Pioneer BDP-51FD a few weeks ago. So far I enjoy my 51FD and its a superior blu-ray/dvd player/cd player than the BD35. If I ever want to use bd-live features in blu-ray movies I could use my PS3. The Oppo blu-ray player would be tempting to buy when its officially released, but I'm very happy with the Pioneer BDP-51FD.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jets* /forum/post/15986071
> 
> 
> Is there any point in buying a bluray player if my main display is not capable of 1080p? I have an *ali type Plasma* so it will do 1080 resolution but only interlaced..



What is an ali type plasma? I haven't run across that term before.


Plasmas are fixed pixel displays and do not use interlacing. They will deinterlace source material for progressive display.


1080i and 1080p produce identical Blu-ray images on plasmas.


----------



## iolmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neuromancer* /forum/post/15986402
> 
> 
> If those are your two options, I would go with the Pioneer BDP-51FD. Although slower than the Panasonic in terms of turning on and disc load times, and it completely lacks any ethernet support required for BD-Live and external media support, the video and audio performance on the Pioneer BDP-51FD are much better than the Panasonic. The de-interlacing and scaling of DVD media on the Panasonic Blu-ray players are mediocre at best, as the player suffers from horrible edge enhancement artifacts and fails many common cadences.
> 
> 
> The Pioneer BDP-51FD, on the other hand, comes very close to higher end video processing, such as those afford by Silicon Optics Reon/Realta and ABT VRS.




That is funny. I needed a good joke before I went to bed.


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neuromancer* /forum/post/15986402
> 
> 
> If those are your two options, I would go with the Pioneer BDP-51FD. Although slower than the Panasonic in terms of turning on and disc load times, and it completely lacks any ethernet support required for BD-Live and external media support, the video and audio performance on the Pioneer BDP-51FD are much better than the Panasonic. The de-interlacing and scaling of DVD media on the Panasonic Blu-ray players are mediocre at best, as the player suffers from horrible edge enhancement artifacts and fails many common cadences.
> 
> 
> The Pioneer BDP-51FD, on the other hand, comes very close to higher end video processing, such as those afford by Silicon Optics Reon/Realta and ABT VRS.



I thought for a moment I was in the OPPO BDP-83 thread.










From a availability and price standpoint the Pioneer is a no-brainer but the BD55 is an all around superior player.


----------



## Neuromancer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iolmaster* /forum/post/15986757
> 
> 
> That is funny. I needed a good joke before I went to bed.



Go compare the Pansonic BD55 and the Pioneer BDP-51 side by side and tell me that the Panasonic can hold a candle to the Pioneer when watching Standard Definition DVDs. It can't.


And good luck finding a bias, as I am an OPPO user.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moviegeek* /forum/post/15986781
> 
> 
> I thought for a moment I was in the OPPO BDP-83 thread.



Owning the BDP-83 precludes me from making an informed recommendation based off of personal experience? I wasn't informed that customers were only allowed to be single minded in these parts of the woods.


If I truly cared about corporate lines, I would have said "forgot those two. Wait for the BDP-83 at the end of the month." I don't. It is all about recommending the right product to the right person. And I will recommend the Pioneer BDP-51 to any person every day of the week unles they give me information which would discount it as an option, such as the need for BD-Live, load times which did not allow for sandwich making, or out-of-box DTS-HD Master decoding.


On a pure audio/video standpoint, the Pioneer BDP-51 is the superior product.


----------



## jdeanmc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neuromancer* /forum/post/15986782
> 
> 
> Go compare the Pansonic BD55 and the Pioneer BDP-51 side by side and tell me that the Panasonic can hold a candle to the Pioneer when watching Standard Definition DVDs. It can't.
> 
> 
> And good luck finding a bias, as I am an OPPO user.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owning the BDP-83 precludes me from making an informed recommendation based off of personal experience? I wasn't informed that customers were only allowed to be single minded in these parts of the woods.
> 
> 
> If I truly cared about corporate lines, I would have said "forgot those two. Wait for the BDP-83 at the end of the month." I don't. It is all about recommending the right product to the right person. And I will recommend the Pioneer BDP-51 to any person every day of the week unles they give me information which would discount it as an option, such as the need for BD-Live, load times which did not allow for sandwich making, or out-of-box DTS-HD Master decoding.
> 
> 
> On a pure audio/video standpoint, the Pioneer BDP-51 is the superior product.



I hope to be blown away.

I just ordered the Bdp-51 from 6th ave for $283.i rarely watch sd dvd so i dont know thats an issue.i mainly want great audio quality however i will be bitstreaming everything to a yamaha rx-v1800.im sure the pq will be great as most all are.I just hope something about this player knocks my socks off.


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdeanmc* /forum/post/15987166
> 
> 
> I hope to be blown away.
> 
> I just ordered the Bdp-51 from 6th ave for $283.i rarely watch sd dvd so i dont know thats an issue.i mainly want great audio quality however i will be bitstreaming everything to a yamaha rx-v1800.im sure the pq will be great as most all are.I just hope something about this player knocks my socks off.



neuormancer is right - the sd upconversion on the pioneer is better than the panny 55 (i own both). The panny is a faster, better featureset, and more compact player - I love it and recommend it without reservation. The Pioneer is a pure player and great at that. Sd upconversion is terrific and almost if not as good as the reon chip in sammy 2550. You will not be disappointed, except in load times and constantly pushed back firmware upgrades.


----------



## winston9332

Oh and one more comment on the profile 2.0 players vs the pioneer. BD Live is a gimmick, worthless, and something you should not be concerned about. The only bonus of it is the internet connection for firmware upgrades. Do not factor that as a realistic criterion in deciding on a player. Not to rant, but want to be frank with people...this is something you will not utilize.


----------



## s44

Buy the Panasonic. The Pioneer may never get DTS-MA, and it's quite possible that Pioneer dumps their Blu-Ray division soon anyway, perhaps leaving you in firmware hell. You didn't mention anything about a huge SD DVD collection, so that plus is out.


----------



## sianofabio

First i would like to know which one will give me better PQ at 720, cause my runco is 720 native.


Two connection possible since the runco only takes vga for HD.


1-panny would output through component out the a (component to VGA adapter.)


2-sony with HDFURY (HDMI to VGA Cable).


I really wish i knew which method would be better?


Also for sound, i need 5.1 analog, so which one is better for that in terms of AQ.


----------



## iolmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrtbig* /forum/post/15986378
> 
> 
> OK, I can get a 2 month old BD55 and a Pioneer 51FD for about same cost. I have a Yamaha RX-V2500 so I need analog outs. I currently have a Panasonic BD10A and have been happy with it but wanted DTS-Master Audio. The Panny does it but the Pioneer is still waiting for the firmware upgrade. I just got a Sony VPL-HW10 projector and wanted a Blu-Ray for it is the reason I want another. Please give me some suggestions as I have been on the fence and going back and forth?



Where in this question does it say that DVD upconversion is the central criteria for the decision. You may be right, that the Pioneer is a superior player for DVDs. It clearly is not when playing BD. I rarely play a DVD anymore as most titles are available on BD. If you want a good player to play DVDs get an Oppo. If you want a good player for BD get the Panasonic.


----------



## jdeanmc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/15987427
> 
> 
> Oh and one more comment on the profile 2.0 players vs the pioneer. BD Live is a gimmick, worthless, and something you should not be concerned about. The only bonus of it is the internet connection for firmware upgrades. Do not factor that as a realistic criterion in deciding on a player. Not to rant, but want to be frank with people...this is something you will not utilize.



The online thing is no big deal to me.I still have the ps3 and i never use it to get online,never have.I also never even watch the extras on blu ray disc.Load times arent that big of a deal either.

My main buying decision is with the picture and audio quality.thats it,and ill be bitstreaming everything to my avr so i dont care about internal decoders,unless they could provide me better pq or aq than my avr ,which i doubt.it seems the pioneer gets pretty good marks for pq and aq and at the price i got it for i thought id give it a try,

Thanks for the comments


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sianofabio* /forum/post/15988355
> 
> 
> First i would like to know which one will give me better PQ at 720, cause my runco is 720 native.
> 
> 
> Two connection possible since the runco only takes vga for HD.
> 
> 
> 1-panny would output through component out the a (component to VGA adapter.)
> 
> 
> 2-sony with HDFURY (HDMI to VGA Cable).
> 
> 
> I really wish i knew which method would be better?
> 
> 
> Also for sound, i need 5.1 analog, so which one is better for that in terms of AQ.



In terms of PQ, I prefer the Panny. I had a Sony 550 thrown in with a tv i bought out over christmas and compared it to my 55. I have not used analogues and cannot comment on the DACs. Most of the press prefer the Panny as well.


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdeanmc* /forum/post/15988704
> 
> 
> The online thing is no big deal to me.I still have the ps3 and i never use it to get online,never have.I also never even watch the extras on blu ray disc.Load times arent that big of a deal either.
> 
> My main buying decision is with the picture and audio quality.thats it,and ill be bitstreaming everything to my avr so i dont care about internal decoders,unless they could provide me better pq or aq than my avr ,which i doubt.it seems the pioneer gets pretty good marks for pq and aq and at the price i got it for i thought id give it a try,
> 
> Thanks for the comments



If load speed and online access are not an issue and you are most concerned with PQ and AQ, I would think you are the perfect candidate for the 51FD. Moreso that you are bitstreaming so you will not be affected by the Firmware purgatory of DTS HS Master Audio.


----------



## wily000

I recently got a 5020, I have a Denon AVR788. Which BD player under $400 would work for this combo? (I am not sure about the receiver being able to handle decoding of HD audio formats etc.)


Thanks!!!


----------



## ResIpsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/15987427
> 
> 
> Oh and one more comment on the profile 2.0 players vs the pioneer. BD Live is a gimmick, worthless, and something you should not be concerned about. The only bonus of it is the internet connection for firmware upgrades. Do not factor that as a realistic criterion in deciding on a player. Not to rant, but want to be frank with people...this is something you will not utilize.



Sorry to disagree, but I disagree.










Since BD Live is in its infancy, it's ludicrous to make a statement like this.Not meant to offend, just a simple opinion. No one knows what abilities, or content will, or will not, be offerred in the future.


I could just as easily say to people, "don't bother with blu-ray, the advantages in PQ and SQ are negligble at best"


And before I get ripped to shreds, there is at least one article on CNet that advised the people of exactly that, at least in regards to SQ. So......opinions vary.


----------



## jdeanmc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/15990006
> 
> 
> If load speed and online access are not an issue and you are most concerned with PQ and AQ, I would think you are the perfect candidate for the 51FD. Moreso that you are bitstreaming so you will not be affected by the Firmware purgatory of DTS HS Master Audio.



That seemed to be my thoughts.

Thanks,now i have to patiently wait until next week for this thing to come in.I cant wait.


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ResIpsa* /forum/post/15990654
> 
> 
> Sorry to disagree, but I disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since BD Live is in its infancy, it's ludicrous to make a statement like this.Not meant to offend, just a simple opinion. No one knows what abilities, or content will, or will not, be offerred in the future.
> 
> 
> I could just as easily say to people, "don't bother with blu-ray, the advantages in PQ and SQ are negligble at best"
> 
> 
> And before I get ripped to shreds, there is at least one article on CNet that advised the people of exactly that, at least in regards to SQ. So......opinions vary.



I don't disagree with you - bd live might bring some cool features in the future. That said, the gross majority of us buy or rent a blu ray disc for one reason - outstanding picture and audio quality. There might be a few favorite discs that bonus features are important, but if you're going to give a recommendation on a blu ray player, I think you need to stick to the basic PQ and AQ. That is just what the Pioneer is - great player at great price.


I love my Samsung 2550 because of Pandora and Netflix, but i rarely play blu rays on it - I prefer the Pioneer's images.


----------



## applenut

Hey, I'm killing myself trying to make a decision... which unfortunately needs to be made tonight.


I have a $150 credit for the PS3 and can use the 20% off Dell coupon to get the PS3 for $175.


I'm also on the waitlist at eoutlet canada for the Samsung 2550 for $170 or so and was told they have one for me.


Which should I go for? I don't really play many games but the capability would be nice. I am mainly leaning towards the Samsung simply because of Netflix but also because it has analog outs, decoding of all codecs, and uses infrared (I have a Harmony One)


The PS3 is appealing because it has a web browser, is such a good deal compared to its normal price, and can stream my iTunes movies, photos and music which would be nice. But it doesn't have Netflix and it doesn't have analog outs and it doesn't decode all codecs.


What to do!?


----------



## ResIpsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *applenut* /forum/post/15992156
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm killing myself trying to make a decision... which unfortunately needs to be made tonight.
> 
> 
> I have a $150 credit for the PS3 and can use the 20% off Dell coupon to get the PS3 for $175.
> 
> 
> I'm also on the waitlist at eoutlet canada for the Samsung 2550 for $170 or so and was told they have one for me.
> 
> 
> Which should I go for? I don't really play many games but the capability would be nice. I am mainly leaning towards the Samsung simply because of Netflix but also because it has analog outs, decoding of all codecs, and uses infrared (I have a Harmony One)
> 
> 
> The PS3 is appealing because it has a web browser, is such a good deal compared to its normal price, and can stream my iTunes movies, photos and music which would be nice. *But it doesn't have Netflix and it doesn't have analog outs and it doesn't decode all codecs.
> *
> 
> What to do!?



I've got both the 2550 and the PS3.


Here's my thought. First, the PS3 does indeed decode all of the codecs, it just doesnt' bitstream audio to your receiver so that the RECEIVER can do the decoding.


2. The PS3 does have Netflix abilities through the addition of a program called PlayOn that you install on your pc. Costs 30 bucks I think, and it works pretty well, it also adds ESPN, Youtube, Hulu, and a couple of other things.


3. The PS3 also has Pandora. Just open the browser and go to the site










I just got the 2550 yesterday (last one at BB) so I don't have any thoughts on it yet, but wanted to clear up a couple of things for you about the PS3


This article:

http://reviews.cnet.com/video-player...l?tag=txt;page 


Compares the PQ of the PS3 to the panny that Winston prefers and finds the PS3 to be its' equal.


----------



## ResIpsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/15992071
> 
> 
> I don't disagree with you - bd live might bring some cool features in the future. That said, the gross majority of us buy or rent a blu ray disc for one reason - outstanding picture and audio quality. There might be a few favorite discs that bonus features are important, *but if you're going to give a recommendation on a blu ray player, I think you need to stick to the basic PQ and AQ.* That is just what the Pioneer is - great player at great price.
> 
> 
> I love my Samsung 2550 because of Pandora and Netflix, but i rarely play blu rays on it - I prefer the Pioneer's images.



True, to an extent.


----------



## Jets




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/15986707
> 
> 
> What is an ali type plasma? I haven't run across that term before.
> 
> 
> Plasmas are fixed pixel displays and do not use interlacing. They will deinterlace source material for progressive display.
> 
> 
> 1080i and 1080p produce identical Blu-ray images on plasmas.



I meant to write ALiS . It means Alternate Lighting of Surfaces. it was used briefly by Hitachi to do 1080i on Plasma but its 1080x1024 or something like that. Its considered a hack or gimmick by most, but it works surprisingly well, imo especially at its price at the time.

Steve


----------



## applenut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ResIpsa* /forum/post/15993294
> 
> 
> I've got both the 2550 and the PS3.
> 
> 
> Here's my thought. First, the PS3 does indeed decode all of the codecs, it just doesnt' bitstream audio to your receiver so that the RECEIVER can do the decoding.
> 
> 
> 2. The PS3 does have Netflix abilities through the addition of a program called PlayOn that you install on your pc. Costs 30 bucks I think, and it works pretty well, it also adds ESPN, Youtube, Hulu, and a couple of other things.
> 
> 
> 3. The PS3 also has Pandora. Just open the browser and go to the site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the 2550 yesterday (last one at BB) so I don't have any thoughts on it yet, but wanted to clear up a couple of things for you about the PS3
> 
> 
> This article:
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.com/video-player...l?tag=txt;page
> 
> 
> Compares the PQ of the PS3 to the panny that Winston prefers and finds the PS3 to be its' equal.



I have a Mac and while I can run Windows I usually don't, and PlayOn is windows only at this time unfortunately. My understanding is that also doesn't work with Netflix HD and it also requires 2 power intensive devices to be on.


Bah.


Decisions.


I wound up buying the PS3 last night knowing that with my discount I can resell it for at least a $100 profit and it buys me some more decision time. I guess I can try it out as well.



Which would you recommend based on the fact that I have an old JVC -9000 AV receiver with 5.1 and DTS and DD decoding and 5.1 analog inputs? Will the PS3 be the best I could do with this current setup or would the analog outputs of the Samsung make a difference for me?


----------



## ResIpsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *applenut* /forum/post/15995675
> 
> 
> I have a Mac and while I can run Windows I usually don't, and PlayOn is windows only at this time unfortunately. My understanding is that also doesn't work with Netflix HD and it also requires 2 power intensive devices to be on.
> 
> 
> Bah.
> 
> 
> Decisions.
> 
> 
> I wound up buying the PS3 last night knowing that with my discount I can resell it for at least a $100 profit and it buys me some more decision time. I guess I can try it out as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Which would you recommend based on the fact that I have an old JVC -9000 AV receiver with 5.1 and DTS and DD decoding and 5.1 analog inputs? Will the PS3 be the best I could do with this current setup or would the analog outputs of the Samsung make a difference for me?



I would go with the Samsung, the PS3 as you already noted only has stereo analog outs.


I'm assuming the JVC doesn't have HDMI which is why you mention the analog inputs.


The only way you'll be able to get TrueHD and the other advanced codecs on that receiver is with the analog inputs, they aren't carried over optical/toslink. Yes you can get the core tracks but it isn't the same thing.


Buy the Samsung and output the audio over the analog outputs/inputs in PCM format so that the player is doing the decoding for you


----------



## applenut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ResIpsa* /forum/post/15996018
> 
> 
> I would go with the Samsung, the PS3 as you already noted only has stereo analog outs.
> 
> 
> I'm assuming the JVC doesn't have HDMI which is why you mention the analog inputs.
> 
> 
> The only way you'll be able to get TrueHD and the other advanced codecs on that receiver is with the analog inputs, they aren't carried over optical/toslink. Yes you can get the core tracks but it isn't the same thing.
> 
> 
> Buy the Samsung and output the audio over the analog outputs/inputs in PCM format so that the player is doing the decoding for you



Yea, that's what I'm thinking now. I've already got offers to buy the PS3 I just purchased that would result in me making $175 off of the purchase which would pay for the Samsung 2550....


Do you really think the difference of TrueHD and the other advanced codecs will be noticeable? I hesitate to mention the speaker system I have since almost always just results in negative remarks but I have a Bose Acoustimass 5.1 speaker system with the JVC 9000 receiver (no HDMI, it's about 10 years old now, was pretty hot at the time ;-))


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *applenut* /forum/post/15998014
> 
> 
> I have a Bose Acoustimass 5.1 speaker system



You know how you're going to sell your PS3 to get the Samsung?


Yeah.


----------



## powertoolbob

hello,


I'm this would be my first blu ray purchase and i'm looking for something that is good, but doesnt break the bank. I'm considering the panasonic DMP-BD35K or the pioneer BDP-51FD. I would use it for both standard dvd's and bluray. I would be using it on a panasonic 50 inch 720p while running the audio through a yamaha v663 with 5.1 but hopefully will upgrade it to 7.1. any help would be appreciated. which would you recommend and why?

thanks!


----------



## rob76

I bought a panasonic DMP-BD55 last night. I haven't opened it yet because I'm waiting to see when the BD80 will emerge. Now I'm thinking maybe I should return it and get a ps3. The media center capabilities, future updates, and cool games are making me rethink this purchase!


I don't think I'll notice the difference with lossless audio (I would have to use the analogue connectors to my yamaha htr-5950 and Energy Act6 speakers), so the advantage of the BD55 is maybe not so important for my meager system.


What I'm concerned about is the image quality. Does the BD55 or BD35 even look better than the ps3 for blu-ray at 1080p?


Does the BD55 upconvert DVDs better? Is there a noticeable difference?


----------



## rob76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *powertoolbob* /forum/post/15998275
> 
> 
> hello,
> 
> 
> I'm this would be my first blu ray purchase and i'm looking for something that is good, but doesnt break the bank. I'm considering the panasonic DMP-BD35K or the pioneer BDP-51FD. I would use it for both standard dvd's and bluray. I would be using it on a panasonic 50 inch 720p while running the audio through a yamaha v663 with 5.1 but hopefully will upgrade it to 7.1. any help would be appreciated. which would you recommend and why?
> 
> thanks!



The BD35 is supposed to be a very good player. It's being replaced this month by the BD60 so get one while they're clearing them out. Or you might be paying more in a few weeks.


----------



## applenut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/15998117
> 
> 
> You know how you're going to sell your PS3 to get the Samsung?
> 
> 
> Yeah.



Case in point










It gets kind of old, especially considering those who seem to be so anti-bose are probably just as guilty as drinking the kool aid as the people who buy into the bose marketing.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rob76* /forum/post/15998602
> 
> 
> I bought a panasonic DMP-BD55 last night. I haven't opened it yet because I'm waiting to see when the BD80 will emerge. Now I'm thinking maybe I should return it and get a ps3. The media center capabilities, future updates, and cool games are making me rethink this purchase!
> 
> 
> I don't think I'll notice the difference with lossless audio (I would have to use the analogue connectors to my yamaha htr-5950 and Energy Act6 speakers), so the advantage of the BD55 is maybe not so important for my meager system.
> 
> 
> What I'm concerned about is the image quality. Does the BD55 or BD35 even look better than the ps3 for blu-ray at 1080p?
> 
> 
> Does the BD55 upconvert DVDs better? Is there a noticeable difference?



This really a game console versus stand-alone discussion. It you want a game machine you should get the PS3. But, you will will be paying quite a bit more for what you get with the PS3. You can spend a lot less money on a BD player that will give you equivalent BD playback and better DVD playback. With your set-up the Pioneer player makes the most sense with great BD, DVD PQ and Analog audio -- unless you want the capabilities that only the PS3 provides.


To answer your question the BD quality the PS3 will be about the same as the BD-35/55 Panny players and the DVD playback will not be as good. The PS3 will be quite a bit faster in operation though. I recently replaced a PS3 for a Panny BD-35 and couldn't be happier since I just wanted simpel BD playback.


----------



## rob76

Yeah, you found the bd35 to have much better dvd upconversion? I've read the ps3 is good but not quite as good as the bd35. but I'm not sure just how much difference there is. Can you tell me what it is you like about the db35's playback? The bd35 is $330 here and the ps3 is $400. I bought the bd55 for $420 last night. So, the savings are no big deal. If the lossless audio isn't a big deal then the ps3 might be more beneficial since I can use for games. I just don't want to get the ps3 and suffer from inferior picture quality when watching movies.


----------



## rob76

Also does the ps3 color reproduction compare to panasonic's 12bit "deep color" 4096 step gradation?

Does the ps3 offer 24p DVD playback?


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rob76* /forum/post/15999152
> 
> 
> Also does the ps3 color reproduction compare to panasonic's 12bit "deep color" 4096 step gradation?
> 
> Does the ps3 offer 24p DVD playback?



I wouldn't worry about the deep color stuff. The sources are 8 bits max. The PS3 does not support 24 fps for DVD playback.


----------



## ResIpsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rob76* /forum/post/15999152
> 
> 
> Also does the ps3 color reproduction compare to panasonic's 12bit "deep color" 4096 step gradation?
> 
> Does the ps3 offer 24p DVD playback?



Yes, and Yes, to answer both of your questions. The PS3 utilizes x.v. color gradation, deep color and 1080p/24 fps playback.


rather than listen to those who "found" things to be true in their own subjective opinions, you'd be better off listening to the professional reviewers, such as here:

http://reviews.cnet.com/video-player...l?tag=txt;page 


There's a reason the reviewers there (and frankly other reviewers as well) consider the PS3 to be their reference BD player. It offers outstanding performance, not only as a blu ray player but in upconversion of standard dvds as well.


Since this particular review found, after testing, the PS3 and BD55 to be nearly identical in PQ, it's highly unlikely the lower BD35 would outperform the PS3.


I'd take a look around at more of the professional reviews to learn more.



It's highly unlikely


----------



## ResIpsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/15999239
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the deep color stuff. The sources are 8 bits max. The PS3 does not support 24 fps for DVD playback.



incorrect


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ResIpsa* /forum/post/15999267
> 
> 
> Yes, and Yes, to answer both of your questions. The PS3 utilizes x.v. color gradation, deep color and 1080p/24 fps playback.
> 
> 
> ...



When did 24fps DVD playback get added?


----------



## ResIpsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/15999317
> 
> 
> When did 24fps DVD playback get added?



several FW ago.


One of the major advantages of the PS3 over most of the other players, it constantly improves.


----------



## rob76

They should update the ps3 faq then because it still says it doesn't support 24p DVD playback

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=931796 


I guess it makes sense that the ps3 can produce a large color range, just like a computer since it has much more than 8 bits to work with anyway. However I read that blu ray is only made with 8 bit color gradation still which is only 16 million colors (thus the banding).


----------



## rob76

Also it doesn't say anything here about adding 24p DVD playback.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlaySta...ystem_Software


----------



## KKfromLA

hey guys, I am back in this thread searching for a new player. I bought the pioneer elite 51fd, but I now need certain features that this unit doesnt have.

I need a player that can ouput video through component while simultaneously outputting sound through hdmi. I know the pioneer 05fd does this, but are there any other options out there that do the same? I would prefer a unit that has excellent sd upconversion, excellent hd picture quality, and excellent sound (sound the least though because I am currently bitstreaming to my preamp)..


what are my options?


Thanks guys!


----------



## ResIpsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rob76* /forum/post/15999808
> 
> 
> They should update the ps3 faq then because it still says it doesn't support 24p DVD playback
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=931796
> 
> 
> I guess it makes sense that the ps3 can produce a large color range, just like a computer since it has much more than 8 bits to work with anyway. However I read that blu ray is only made with 8 bit color gradation still which is only 16 million colors (thus the banding).



It's possible I'm wrong about the 24 fps on DVD playback, but I'm checking further into it. I"m concerned more with it playing BD at 24 fps, because it's a blu ray player and most of us are moving on past dvd


I don't consider wikipedia to be a source as to *anything* btw.


----------



## gsmollin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ResIpsa* /forum/post/15999935
> 
> 
> 
> I don't consider wikipedia to be a source as to *anything* btw.



Wikipedia is one of the best *sources for sources* you will find anywhere.


----------



## ResIpsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gsmollin* /forum/post/16000527
> 
> 
> Wikipedia is one of the best *sources for sources* you will find anywhere.



You're funny.


Wikipedia is full of misinformation, half-information and wrong information, and it stays there until somebody discovers the error and corrects.


Anywhoo, back on topic......


----------



## laserjock II




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ResIpsa* /forum/post/16000768
> 
> 
> You're funny.
> 
> 
> Wikipedia is full of misinformation, half-information and wrong information, and it stays there until somebody discovers the error and corrects.
> 
> 
> Anywhoo, back on topic......




Did you find out if PS3 does 24fps on SD DVD?


----------



## kincade

Greetings all! I'm wondering if you can tell me if the Samsung 2550 will output DD 5.1/DTS 5.1 sound over optical to an older receiver so it can do the decoding? I don't have a new receiver with the new codecs but want the picture of BD. Is this called "bitstream"?


----------



## laserjock II




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kincade* /forum/post/16001546
> 
> 
> Greetings all! I'm wondering if you can tell me if the Samsung 2550 will output DD 5.1/DTS 5.1 sound over optical to an older receiver so it can do the decoding? I don't have a new receiver with the new codecs but want the picture of BD. Is this called "bitstream"?



Yes, does your receiver have analog inputs for 5.1 ?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kincade* /forum/post/16001546
> 
> 
> Greetings all! I'm wondering if you can tell me if the Samsung 2550 will output DD 5.1/DTS 5.1 sound over optical to an older receiver so it can do the decoding? I don't have a new receiver with the new codecs but want the picture of BD. Is this called "bitstream"?



Yes it will; this is a standard feature on Blu-ray players.


It is called bitstreaming, but it's important to distinguish between bitsrtreaming via optical vs via HDMI. With optical, only the legacy "lossy" codecs (DD and DTS) can be transmitted in multichannel (which is all you need with your older receiver). With HDMI, lossless multichannel can also be bitstreamed. Most of the conversation on this topic concerns bitstreaming the newer lossless audio formats, which is why you see it being discussed so much.


----------



## kincade




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/16001678
> 
> 
> Yes it will; this is a standard feature on Blu-ray players.
> 
> 
> It is called bitstreaming, but it's important to distinguish between bitsrtreaming via optical vs via HDMI. With optical, only the legacy "lossy" codecs (DD and DTS) can be transmitted in multichannel (which is all you need with your older receiver). With HDMI, lossless multichannel can also be bitstreamed. Most of the conversation on this topic concerns bitstreaming the newer lossless audio formats, which is why you see it being discussed so much.



Thanks for the advice, I really appreciate it. This is just for our living room; the receiver is an older HK AVR435 (doesn't even have an HDMI input) and the speakers are the Athena Micra. Saving the good system for our theater room but I don't want to buy a new receiver along with the BD player.


I do have analog outputs, but I don't think I could get all of them through the wall.


----------



## laserjock II




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kincade* /forum/post/16002011
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice, I really appreciate it. This is just for our living room; the receiver is an older HK AVR435 (doesn't even have an HDMI input) and the speakers are the Athena Micra. Saving the good system for our theater room but I don't want to buy a new receiver along with the BD player.
> 
> 
> I do have analog outputs, but I don't think I could get all of them through the wall.




The 2500/2550 will decode all of the HD audio but yeah, if you have to run them through a wall that could be a problem vs a fiber or HDMI.


----------



## Real World

Hi fellas. I've been spoiled by my PS3 when it comes to bluray, but now my parents, having entered the 21st century a few months ago, in purchasing a Sony 52 XBR6, are bugging me about BR players. My problem is that I know little about stand alone players. My parents will not be able to run an ethernet cable to any player, so it has to be wireless, or I'll have to bridge the network. That being said, my questions are:


* Should I stick with Sony for fear of compatibility issues with a different manufacturer's product?


* My mother is a Netflix member, and therefore streaming would be ideal. This of course makes me wonder about how strong the wireless would be to begin with.


* Should I just buy them a PS3, and be done with it? My parents are not tech savy, so the simpler the better to an extent.


* I'd like to spend $300, but can spend $400.


Any, and all info is appreciated, and I love my PS3.


----------



## laserjock II




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Real World* /forum/post/16002537
> 
> 
> Hi fellas. I've been spoiled by my PS3 when it comes to bluray, but now my parents, having entered the 21st century a few months ago, in purchasing a Sony 52 XBR6, are bugging me about BR players. My problem is that I know little about stand alone players. My parents will not be able to run an ethernet cable to any player, so it has to be wireless, or I'll have to bridge the network. That being said, my questions are:
> 
> 
> * Should I stick with Sony for fear of compatibility issues with a different manufacturer's product?
> 
> 
> * My mother is a Netflix member, and therefore streaming would be ideal. This of course makes me wonder about how strong the wireless would be to begin with.
> 
> 
> * Should I just buy them a PS3, and be done with it? My parents are not tech savy, so the simpler the better to an extent.
> 
> 
> * I'd like to spend $300, but can spend $400.
> 
> 
> Any, and all info is appreciated, and I love my PS3.




Audio? TV speakers or what?


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ResIpsa* /forum/post/15999935
> 
> 
> It's possible I'm wrong about the 24 fps on DVD playback, but I'm checking further into it. I"m concerned more with it playing BD at 24 fps, because it's a blu ray player and most of us are moving on past dvd
> 
> 
> I don't consider wikipedia to be a source as to *anything* btw.



PS3 cannot force 24 fps on dvds like the panasonic 35/55/60/80.


----------



## Real World




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laserjock II* /forum/post/16002631
> 
> 
> Audio? TV speakers or what?



As of right now, all the sound will be through the TV. Baby steps for my parents. Getting them to understand HD & their remote is complicated enough.


So only the BPS-560 will be wireless if my reading comprehension skills are correct, and they won't be sold till summer. That stinks. I guess that means it's a Samsung 2500, 2550, or Sony 350/550. Thoughts? I'm connecting to a 52" Sony XBR6.


----------



## ResIpsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Real World* /forum/post/16002967
> 
> 
> As of right now, all the sound will be through the TV. Baby steps for my parents. Getting them to understand HD & their remote is complicated enough.
> 
> 
> So only the BPS-560 will be wireless if my reading comprehension skills are correct, and they won't be sold till summer. That stinks. I guess that means it's a Samsung 2500, 2550, or Sony 350/550. Thoughts? I'm connecting to a 52" Sony XBR6.



the Samsung 1600 is wireless. If your mom and dad need wireless or want it, have netflix and want netflix streaming, that's probably the way you want to go, or wait for the 3600 which should be on shelves soon.


----------



## laserjock II




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ResIpsa* /forum/post/16003760
> 
> 
> the Samsung 1600 is wireless. If your mom and dad need wireless or want it, have netflix and want netflix streaming, that's probably the way you want to go, or wait for the 3600 which should be on shelves soon.



Doesn't it require a "dongle" you have to purchase seperately?


----------



## ResIpsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laserjock II* /forum/post/16004018
> 
> 
> Doesn't it require a "dongle" you have to purchase seperately?



Ya. But if he wants wireless and netflix streaming what are his other options?


He likes the PS3, so I would say he could go with that, but to get the netflix he would have to install PlayOn on the 'rents PC and teach them to use it as a media server. Somehow that seems a less likely scenario to me.


----------



## laserjock II

I've been recommending the 2500/2550 and a couple of "powerline wireless" adaptors http://shop1.frys.com/product/559679...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG 


Should be able to plug and play these to an open outlet next to the Bluray and one next to the router.


Needs to be plugged into an outlet without any "line conditioning"


----------



## ResIpsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laserjock II* /forum/post/16004253
> 
> 
> I've been recommending the 2500/2550 and a couple of "powerline wireless" adaptors http://shop1.frys.com/product/559679...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG
> 
> 
> Should be able to plug and play these to an open outlet next to the Bluray and one next to the router.
> 
> 
> Needs to be plugged into an outlet without any "line conditioning"



That works too. I've actually been thinking about getting rid of my wifi and going that route. So the router goes into one adapter and the source the other?


----------



## laserjock II




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ResIpsa* /forum/post/16004456
> 
> 
> That works too. I've actually been thinking about getting rid of my wifi and going that route. So the router goes into one adapter and the source the other?



Yep, just a module the CAT5 cable goes into from your router and then through your house wiring to the other module with CAT5 plugged into it going to the BluRay player, computer, or whatever else you need high speed for.

I've been using mine for at least 5 years I'd say. Mine is a Siemens brand that I don't think are made anymore but same technology.


My son has used with his Xbox and my home PC is upstairs connected to it full time.


----------



## danevaz

Hi All,


Just purchased a new Toshiba 42XV545 1080P panel, and a Pioneer DVD410 upscaling player. The player puts out a good 1080P upscaling image via HDMI - better than my older 480P DVD player via component (but it's not *that* much better).


But I tend to be a practical person and am wondering if I should have just gone ahead and bought a BluRay player with comparable upscaling features instead. Don't have any BD discs yet, but am seeing more and more available for rentals. We own about 50+ SD DVDs. Not a gamer - only concerned with watching DVDs. So with an eye towards the future


Would any of the current BD players have 1080P upscaling via HDMI with a PQ comparable to the Pioneer?


And


The Toshiba panel does not have variable audio out (or a headphone out). I do not have a Surround Sound stereo system. But I have excellent sounding active monitor speakers from my home recording studio that have RCA analog inputs. Would any of the current BD players have a built in volume control so I could control the audio level coming from the player with the remote control? I could then run the fixed audio out from the panel to my monitors using standard RCA audio cables (or run the audio out from the BD player direct to the monitors).


Or


Given that manufacturers are coming out with their new models in April, maybe I should return the Pioneer DVD410 and just wait a bit to see what's available in the newer BD players.


Thanks,

Danny


----------



## gten79

I currently have 3 surround sound setups in my home. My question is which blu ray receiver do I use each setup.


1st receiver - Panasonic BD35



2nd receiver - PS3



3rd receiver - Pioneer 51FD



Setup 1

5.1 Mirage Nanosats

Yamaha RX-V663

42" panasonic 85U
http://www.miragespeakers.com/na-en/...-5-1-overview/ 




Setup 2

7.1 Klipsch Quintet SL

Harmon Kardon 346

60" Pioneer Kuro 6020
http://www.klipsch.com/products/deta...er-system.aspx 





Setup 3

7.2 Klipsch V Icon Series

Yamaha RX-V863

60" Pioneer ELITE 151
http://www.electronichouse.com/artic...er_system/C216 



Which blu ray receiver do I use with each setup?


----------



## gten79

I also just purchased a samsung BD-P1600 for the netflix capability. I was thinking of putting it in my theater room but I'm not sure if its beefy enough for a 7.2 setup? Which ever Blu ray player finishes last will go in my bedroom.


----------



## peckrhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laserjock II* /forum/post/16004253
> 
> 
> I've been recommending the 2500/2550 and a couple of "powerline wireless" adaptors http://shop1.frys.com/product/559679...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG
> 
> 
> Should be able to plug and play these to an open outlet next to the Bluray and one next to the router.
> 
> 
> Needs to be plugged into an outlet without any "line conditioning"



This is the route I used with my Sony-BX1 player... 2 powerline adapters, 1 upstairs at the router and the other downstairs at the player. Worked flawlessly... Later, P-Head


----------



## mister wiggles

What other Blu-Ray players besides the Samsung 1500/2500/2550 offers


1. equivelent or better upconversion capabilities,

2. ethernet to stream from Netflix

3. pandora (would be pretty cool to have but definitely not a deal breaker)

4. as an added challenge, under $300.

(cheers to popping my 1st post cherry)


----------



## s44

None. Not even the new Samsungs.


----------



## sid369

Hi guys, I have read a few threads here but since I am a non techie much of it does not make sense to me. I am looking to get a BR player, I will also be buying a HTIB and I don't know if I have to take any consideration into buying a BR player depending on my htib. I am starting from scratch, as for the htib I am thinking of getting the Onkyo hts6100 and since budget is a issue for me, I just found that the refurb sammy 2550 can be had for under $200 from eoutlet canada, which I think is affordable for me. Now I don't know if this is a good player or I should be looking into other players as well. I am not willing to spend more that $200 for a BR player, as I believe that the prices will come down more and I can wait, but if the sammy 2550 is good for the price then I am ready to jump into it right now. I think I will get netflix, so I can stream hd movies through it and the 2550 can do that.


I don't know if I am heading in the right direction, please advise. Also how important is bd live which I keep reading in various posts here.


----------



## gten79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gten79* /forum/post/16010776
> 
> 
> I currently have 3 surround sound setups in my home. My question is which blu ray receiver do I use each setup.
> 
> 
> 1st receiver - Panasonic BD35
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd receiver - PS3
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd receiver - Pioneer 51FD
> 
> 
> 
> Setup 1
> 
> 5.1 Mirage Nanosats
> 
> Yamaha RX-V663
> 
> 42" panasonic 85U
> http://www.miragespeakers.com/na-en/...-5-1-overview/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setup 2
> 
> 7.1 Klipsch Quintet SL
> 
> Harmon Kardon 346
> 
> 60" Pioneer Kuro 6020
> http://www.klipsch.com/products/deta...er-system.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setup 3
> 
> 7.2 Klipsch V Icon Series
> 
> Yamaha RX-V863
> 
> 60" Pioneer ELITE 151
> http://www.electronichouse.com/artic...er_system/C216
> 
> 
> 
> Which blu ray receiver do I use with each setup?




Which player would you use for each setup, anybody?


----------



## 2chnut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mister wiggles* /forum/post/16011214
> 
> 
> What other Blu-Ray players besides the Samsung 1500/2500/2550 offers
> 
> 
> 1. equivelent or better upconversion capabilities,
> 
> 2. ethernet to stream from Netflix
> 
> 3. pandora (would be pretty cool to have but definitely not a deal breaker)
> 
> 4. as an added challenge, under $300.
> 
> (cheers to popping my 1st post cherry)



None- that is why I am on the E-Outlet Canada wait list for a refurb 2550


----------



## s44

Please don't quote yourself at length.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gten79* /forum/post/16011447
> 
> 
> Which player would you use for each setup, anybody?



Depends which you want to play video games on. Of your players, the PS3 has the weakest DVD upconverting, and the Pioneer the best. Just don't hook the Pioneer up to the HK (which I assume is the 347 -- no 346 appears to exist): neither will decode DTS-MA, which is like 1/3 of Blu-Rays these days. You're ok with any other combination.


----------



## smendick

AVR: Yamaha RX-V661 (i.e. need decoding in the player)

Speakers: 5.1 (don't plan on changing this)

DVD player: Oppo 981-HD

Display: New Panny TC-P42G10 (on the way)

Budget: Under $500

Seeking: Best a/v quality possible


Questions:

1. Is the Oppo 981-HD better @ upconverting than most current blu ray players? (or should I sell it and swap for a blu-ray/DVD up-converting combo)

2. Am I a candidate for PS3, or does the a/v quality requirement dictate otherwise?

3. Bottom line, of course: which blu ray player should I buy?


----------



## mister wiggles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mister wiggles* /forum/post/16011214
> 
> 
> What other Blu-Ray players besides the Samsung 1500/2500/2550 offers
> 
> 
> 1. equivelent or better upconversion capabilities,
> 
> 2. ethernet to stream from Netflix
> 
> 3. pandora (would be pretty cool to have but definitely not a deal breaker)
> 
> 4. as an added challenge, under $300.
> 
> (cheers to popping my 1st post cherry)





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2chnut* /forum/post/16011493
> 
> 
> None- that is why I am on the E-Outlet Canada wait list for a refurb 2550



How about Panasonic's BD50/55?

BD-Live = ethernet = netflix?

Is there a significant difference between the BD50 and the 55 model?


----------



## 2chnut

^^^^^ The only Pannys that stream movies are the new ones- BD60+BD80. They use Amazon video on demand (Pay service-Not like Netflix where unlimted streaming is part of the package) and they do not offer Pandora nor the reon upscaling chip like the Sammy 2550 does. Check out E-Outlet Canada and the Samsung BD-P 2550. The refurb they offer is at a good bit less then BB's asking price


----------



## sunreyes

I need help, please!!!! I've been going over threads, reviews, and realizing I'm only more confused than when I started!


Here's what I have:


Onkyo TX-SR506 (It says it's 7.1 Channel but that confuses me since it doesn't TrueHD and all that other stuff.)


Samsung 26inch wide screen


What I want:


Blu Ray Player

Originally I was looking at the Samsung BDP1500 (refurb for $130--shipping included) but it doesn't have DTS-HD Decoder. With my receiver, will it not matter? I've also been eyeing the BDP2500 but I want it refurb and that seems difficult to get ahold of.

I've also been eying the Panasonic BD30 (refurb) & BD35 (used). I noticed the BD30 doesn't have ethernet. Right now I'm nowhere near an ethernet cord to plug in. In the future (when I move out) this could very well change. I know Panasonic has great reviews for PQ but I was reading it's strictly 5.1 (and again I'm confused with my receiver how this works. ALSO I am in no way planning on buying a new receiver. I just bought the Onkyo about 2 months ago.)

Another one that's struck my interest, though not as much is the Sharp BD-HP20U. At least on Ebay they have some that are region free (and refurb about $170). I have a few old DVDs that are Australia and European Regions that would be nice to eliminate the additional player (as I already have a Toshiba DR560 connected to my Onkyo.)


Any help would be GREATLY appreciated! Thanks in Advance!


----------



## laserjock II




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smendick* /forum/post/16015359
> 
> 
> AVR: Yamaha RX-V661 (i.e. need decoding in the player)
> 
> Speakers: 5.1 (don't plan on changing this)
> 
> DVD player: Oppo 981-HD
> 
> Display: New Panny TC-P42G10 (on the way)
> 
> Budget: Under $500
> 
> Seeking: Best a/v quality possible
> 
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1. Is the Oppo 981-HD better @ upconverting than most current blu ray players? (or should I sell it and swap for a blu-ray/DVD up-converting combo)
> 
> 2. Am I a candidate for PS3, or does the a/v quality requirement dictate otherwise?
> 
> 3. Bottom line, of course: which blu ray player should I buy?



If you don't have any SACD/DVD-A disks then you could ditch it (Oppo) for one of the better upconverting BluRay players.


If you can wait a while and spend maybe slightly more and like the Oppo brand you might want to get the upcoming Oppo player.


----------



## smendick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laserjock II* /forum/post/16016704
> 
> 
> If you don't have any SACD/DVD-A disks then you could ditch it (Oppo) for one of the better upconverting BluRay players.
> 
> 
> If you can wait a while and spend maybe slightly more and like the Oppo brand you might want to get the upcoming Oppo player.



Any other specific recs besides the new Oppo (very expensive)? I would think the Pioneer 51 is out of the question because my AVR doesn't do any processing.


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smendick* /forum/post/16015359
> 
> 
> AVR: Yamaha RX-V661 (i.e. need decoding in the player)
> 
> Speakers: 5.1 (don't plan on changing this)
> 
> DVD player: Oppo 981-HD
> 
> Display: New Panny TC-P42G10 (on the way)
> 
> Budget: Under $500
> 
> Seeking: Best a/v quality possible
> 
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1. Is the Oppo 981-HD better @ upconverting than most current blu ray players? (or should I sell it and swap for a blu-ray/DVD up-converting combo)
> 
> 2. Am I a candidate for PS3, or does the a/v quality requirement dictate otherwise?
> 
> 3. Bottom line, of course: which blu ray player should I buy?



if your receiver will do lpcm over hdmi then the ps3, panny 55 or sony 550 will all do the job just fine. if not then you are down to the 55 or 550 unless pioneer comes out with the promised firmware update for the 05/51.


----------



## smendick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Denophile* /forum/post/16017872
> 
> 
> if your receiver will do lpcm over hdmi then the ps3, panny 55 or sony 550 will all do the job just fine. if not then you are down to the 55 or 550 unless pioneer comes out with the promised firmware update for the 05/51.



Thanks! My receiver will do lpcm of hdmi, so I think you've helped me narrow it down. Now, my only hesitation is... do I wait for the new players... the eternal question. 


Leaning toward the ps3 because I enjoy having dependable and frequent firmware updates.


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sunreyes* /forum/post/16016693
> 
> 
> I need help, please!!!! I've been going over threads, reviews, and realizing I'm only more confused than when I started!
> 
> 
> Here's what I have:
> 
> 
> Onkyo TX-SR506 (It says it's 7.1 Channel but that confuses me since it doesn't TrueHD and all that other stuff.)
> 
> 
> Samsung 26inch wide screen
> 
> 
> What I want:
> 
> 
> Blu Ray Player
> 
> Originally I was looking at the Samsung BDP1500 (refurb for $130--shipping included) but it doesn't have DTS-HD Decoder. With my receiver, will it not matter? I've also been eyeing the BDP2500 but I want it refurb and that seems difficult to get ahold of.
> 
> I've also been eying the Panasonic BD30 (refurb) & BD35 (used). I noticed the BD30 doesn't have ethernet. Right now I'm nowhere near an ethernet cord to plug in. In the future (when I move out) this could very well change. I know Panasonic has great reviews for PQ but I was reading it's strictly 5.1 (and again I'm confused with my receiver how this works. ALSO I am in no way planning on buying a new receiver. I just bought the Onkyo about 2 months ago.)
> 
> Another one that's struck my interest, though not as much is the Sharp BD-HP20U. At least on Ebay they have some that are region free (and refurb about $170). I have a few old DVDs that are Australia and European Regions that would be nice to eliminate the additional player (as I already have a Toshiba DR560 connected to my Onkyo.)
> 
> 
> Any help would be GREATLY appreciated! Thanks in Advance!



7.1 is the numbe rof channels it can input, process, and output to speakers which is entirely separate from the new formats which CAN (but are often not) encoded in 7.1 channels. Just because a receiver or preamp has a capability of 7.1 channels doesn't imply anything about the input source or encoding (i.e. dolby digital 2 ch, 5.1 ch dolby digital/dts, or 5.1 or 7.1 channel dts ma HD/HR/dolbytrueHD/dd+ etc.) The 506 has a 7.1 ch analog input. I would assume it can do lpcm over hdmi so IF you want the new formats you will need a player capable of decoding them in the player and converting them to analog (like the panny 55 or sony 550) or lpcm (like the ps3).


If you are content with standard (i.e. not lossless) dts/dolby digital 5.1 you can stick with a less expensive player and just use the spdif (optical) output and let the receiver do the work.


----------



## Denophile

for those with some experience with the denon 3800, sony 5000, or pioneer 09 which would you choose of the 3 and why?


----------



## dauthum

Leaning toward the ps3 because I enjoy having dependable and frequent firmware updates.[/quote]


I have 2 PS3s and the updates and loading speeds are the biggest reasons why.


----------



## dauthum

I'm pretty sure the 506 does not do LPCM. You will need a player that decodes all codec and has 7.1 analogs.


----------



## RYANtheTIGER

I helped my parents purchase a BD player last Christmas and the recommended player then was the PS3? I've done some trolling lately and I still get that idea. Why is that? Or am I wrong? I'm not in the market for a BD player until May - are there any new models coming out?? Thanks for your help ...


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smendick* /forum/post/16017788
> 
> 
> Any other specific recs besides the new Oppo (very expensive)? I would think the Pioneer 51 is out of the question because my AVR doesn't do any processing.



Samsung P2500/2550 -- note that the new Samsung (P3600) does NOT have the Reon for superior upscaling.


----------



## sunreyes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dauthum* /forum/post/16018066
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the 506 does not do LPCM. You will need a player that decodes all codec and has 7.1 analogs.



So I really need something with the Multi-Channel Analog Audio plugs. (All along I was wondering why my receiver had multi-channel... I won't even get into what my dad said it was for and how it was used).


According to a site I saw online (it wont let me post the addy b/c I don't have enough posts) I really just need to buy and connect the cables appropriately (not actually purchase a new speaker system, right? I was worried I had to buy speakers that connect directly to the system)


Eventually I plan on buying new speakers, I don't have anything great but that'll have to wait for another day.


Any recommendations of one system over another that has the Multi-Channel inputs? I know the Pansonic 55, Samsung 2550/2500, and Sony 550 have the inputs. Any others out there? Any considerably cheaper? I'm happy to get a refurb unit.


----------



## 383-s-10

What has the fastest loading speed, is it still the PS3? This is my biggest concern on purchasing a Blu-Ray player.


Also, I have an Onkyo 876, is the upscaling of the receiver good enough, or is the upscaling of a ~$350 Blu-Ray player better?


----------



## ResIpsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *383-s-10* /forum/post/16021168
> 
> 
> What has the fastest loading speed, is it still the PS3? This is my biggest concern on purchasing a Blu-Ray player.
> 
> 
> Also, I have an Onkyo 876, is the upscaling of the receiver good enough, or is the upscaling of a ~$350 Blu-Ray player better?



The 876 has the Reon chip, same as the Samsung 2550 for processing.


While I don't know if it's one of the best, I'm comfortable saying it does an excellent job and is highly praised amongst the commercial reviewers and users alike.


I can say that the 876 gives you FAR FAR FAR more access to tweaking the Reon than the 2550 does, you don't really need to purchase the 2550 for the video processing if you own the 876 (there are other reasons, netflix, etc that you may want it for though)


----------



## ResIpsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sunreyes* /forum/post/16020150
> 
> 
> So I really need something with the Multi-Channel Analog Audio plugs. (All along I was wondering why my receiver had multi-channel... I won't even get into what my dad said it was for and how it was used).
> 
> 
> According to a site I saw online (it wont let me post the addy b/c I don't have enough posts) I really just need to buy and connect the cables appropriately (not actually purchase a new speaker system, right? I was worried I had to buy speakers that connect directly to the system)
> 
> 
> Eventually I plan on buying new speakers, I don't have anything great but that'll have to wait for another day.
> 
> 
> Any recommendations of one system over another that has the Multi-Channel inputs? I know the Pansonic 55, Samsung 2550/2500, and Sony 550 have the inputs. Any others out there? Any considerably cheaper? I'm happy to get a refurb unit.



Whether fair or not or whether the addition justifies the price increase or not, having 7.1 analog outs adds considerably to the price of a blu ray player.


You aren't going to find a cheap one that has multi channel analog outs.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ResIpsa* /forum/post/16021270
> 
> 
> I can say that the 876 gives you FAR FAR FAR more access to tweaking the Reon than the 2550 does, you don't really need to purchase the 2550 for the video processing if you own the 876



Yeah, but getting 480i to the AVR (so it can do its superior de-interlacing as well as plain upscaling) may be an issue. How many players do 480i over HDMI? And of course component has its own issues.


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16021331
> 
> 
> Yeah, but getting 480i to the AVR (so it can do its superior de-interlacing as well as plain upscaling) may be an issue. How many players do 480i over HDMI? And of course component has its own issues.



Exactly, there are very few players that offer a "source direct" feature which outputs native resolution over HDMI.


And those that do have scalers as good or better thank the Onkyo anyway making it a moot point!


----------



## rickh79

Is the ps3 Sony Sync capable?


----------



## sid369

Hi all, looking for some input form you guys. This will be my first bluray player. I have seen that the sammy 2550 can be had for under $200, also, I am considering panasonic bd35 or the ps3. now i don't know if I go with ps3 which is better 40g or 80g, or doe sit not matter. I have a lot of dvds as well so a good up-conversion is what I am looking for my dvds. I will be getting a Onkyo 606 receiver if that has to do anything.


I already have a xbox 360 and don't know if the ps3 will have dual roles to play for me. Also price is concern so far the best bet looks like sammy 2550, but if the player has issues than I would want to stay away from it. I want to invest into a player that is reliable and has great pq and features.


----------



## 383-s-10

Thank you for the replies!


Now which Blu-Ray has the quickest load time, is it still the PS3?


If so, looks like I will be getting a PS3.


Thanks again!


----------



## guybarth

3 Questions:


1. I have read from posts on this site that the blue ray video quality is slightly better on the Pioneer 51 than the Samsung 2500. I was ready to purchase the Samsung until I read that, and I'm torn on the Pioneer because if I want DTS HD, I need it through the analog connections and the Pioneer doesn't do that at this time. So, the question, which would you choose: The Samsung because it gives me the DTS HD, or the Pioneer because of the better video quality?


2. Related to the first question: What is the approximate percentage of movies that come out in DTS HD and not Dolby HD? Can you guys hear the difference between DTS old school and DTS HD? I'm sure it depends on the system, but I'm asking a generic question....


3. I currently own an Opoo DVD player and I love the companies's customer service and product. So, I may wait for the Oppo Blue Ray to come out to the masses. Is the Oppo Blue Ray video quality going to better than the Pioneer 51? If so, is that because you can adjust the settings more on the Oppo, or is the Oppos just a better Blue Ray video machine?


Basically I'm sick of waiting for a blue ray player. I'll wait and pay for the Oppo if the Blue ray video quality is better. The other stuff that the Oppo is better at doing is not worth the wait/cost for me at this time. So, I was assuming the Blue ray video quality was not better than the Pioneer 51, for example, and therefore I'm ready to purchase now. But of course the Pionner doesn't have DTS HD over analog, and of course I read that the Samsung 2500 Blueray video quality is not quite as good as the pioneer.....Hence my 3 questions.


Thank you


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guybarth* /forum/post/16030120
> 
> 
> 3 Questions:
> 
> 
> 1. I have read from posts on this site that the blue ray video quality is slightly better on the Pioneer 51 than the Samsung 2500. I was ready to purchase the Samsung until I read that, and I'm torn on the Pioneer because if I want DTS HD, I need it through the analog connections and the Pioneer doesn't do that at this time. So, the question, which would you choose: The Samsung because it gives me the DTS HD, or the Pioneer because of the better video quality?
> 
> 
> 2. Related to the first question: What is the approximate percentage of movies that come out in DTS HD and not Dolby HD? Can you guys hear the difference between DTS old school and DTS HD? I'm sure it depends on the system, but I'm asking a generic question....
> 
> 
> 3. I currently own an Opoo DVD player and I love the companies's customer service and product. So, I may wait for the Oppo Blue Ray to come out to the masses. Is the Oppo Blue Ray video quality going to better than the Pioneer 51? If so, is that because you can adjust the settings more on the Oppo, or is the Oppos just a better Blue Ray video machine?
> 
> 
> Basically I'm sick of waiting for a blue ray player. I'll wait and pay for the Oppo if the Blue ray video quality is better. The other stuff that the Oppo is better at doing is not worth the wait/cost for me at this time. So, I was assuming the Blue ray video quality was not better than the Pioneer 51, for example, and therefore I'm ready to purchase now. But of course the Pionner doesn't have DTS HD over analog, and of course I read that the Samsung 2500 Blueray video quality is not quite as good as the pioneer.....Hence my 3 questions.
> 
> 
> Thank you



Of course, the OPPO will be the better player of the bunch in terms DVD PQ (VRS & 24 fps), audio support, speed, functionality and support. There is not going to be much difference in Blu-ray PQ. If you can't wait for the OPPO I would get the Pioneer. It is supposed to have a decent analog audio section. It is hard to say whether the DTS-HDMA with the inferior audio section of the Samsung will be much better than the DTS from the Pioneer. Also, I think the Pioneer is supposed to eventually get DTS-HDMA decoding support. Check out this link to see the percentage of BD movies that are DTS-HDMA versus TrueHD, but for recent titles DTS-HDMA seems to be in the majority with a ratio of about 2:1.


----------



## guybarth

Miata, thank you for the detailed reply.


----------



## BHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sid369* /forum/post/16011428
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I have read a few threads here but since I am a non techie much of it does not make sense to me. I am looking to get a BR player, I will also be buying a HTIB and I don't know if I have to take any consideration into buying a BR player depending on my htib. I am starting from scratch, as for the htib I am thinking of getting the Onkyo hts6100 and since budget is a issue for me, I just found that the refurb sammy 2550 can be had for under $200 from eoutlet canada, which I think is affordable for me. Now I don't know if this is a good player or I should be looking into other players as well. I am not willing to spend more that $200 for a BR player, as I believe that the prices will come down more and I can wait, but if the sammy 2550 is good for the price then I am ready to jump into it right now. I think I will get netflix, so I can stream hd movies through it and the 2550 can do that.
> 
> 
> I don't know if I am heading in the right direction, please advise. Also how important is bd live which I keep reading in various posts here.



IMHO be careful with HTIB. I checked that out about 5 years ago, then visited a local audio shop. They beat the HTIB pricing for the identical setup using individual parts and provided me with significant technical support and speaker cabling at no cost.


The other consideration is that many (some?) HTIB include a DVD player these days. If you are buying a BD player that is redundant.


By all means check out HTIB and learn all you can, but before you jump, do yourself a favour and drop into your local audio shop. Even if you don't go that route it will not be a waste of time. (If you don't believe me, try it, and if I'm wrong I'll give you your money beck.







)


----------



## BamaDave

I’m thinking about pulling the trigger on a BDP-05FD! Does anyone have anything negative to comment on this player and/or feel I should select something else? This will be strictly for watching Blu-Rays & DVDs as I’m to old and not into game play.


Thanks!!!!


David


----------



## Real World




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laserjock II* /forum/post/16004253
> 
> 
> I've been recommending the 2500/2550 and a couple of "powerline wireless" adaptors http://shop1.frys.com/product/559679...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG
> 
> 
> Should be able to plug and play these to an open outlet next to the Bluray and one next to the router.
> 
> 
> Needs to be plugged into an outlet without any "line conditioning"



Well, the two Airlinks came in today, and I'm going to try to hook them up tonight. I'll let you know how I make out tomorrow.


----------



## crmguy98

I have just upgraded my media room and need a recommendation for a Blu-ray player. I just upgraded to a Pioneer FPJ-1 projector. I have a 122 inch screen. I have an old Marantz SR-18EX Receiver I need to replace since it doesn't have HDMI capabilities. So now I have upgraded to a 1080p capabilities with the projector, it is time to buy my first Blue-ray player. What do the experts recommend in the


----------



## mikeyraw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crmguy98* /forum/post/16035704
> 
> 
> I have just upgraded my media room and need a recommendation for a Blu-ray player. I just upgraded to a Pioneer FPJ-1 projector. I have a 122 inch screen. I have an old Marantz SR-18EX Receiver I need to replace since it doesn't have HDMI capabilities. So now I have upgraded to a 1080p capabilities with the projector, it is time to buy my first Blue-ray player. What do the experts recommend in the


----------



## guybarth

It seems clear based on multiple comments that the Pioneer 51 is a solid BR and upconverting DVD player. My question: is there any other player for less than 400 that has as good of BR video quality as the Pioneer 51, such as the Samsung 2500 for example? Not including upconverting DVD video quality and build quality, is there a reason to get the Pioneer 51 over Samsung 2500. Finally, whatever BR player I purchase, I will not be happy unless I know the BR video quality is the best available for under $500.


Thank you


----------



## BamaDave

I'm asking basically the same question! Only I'm looking at the Sony BDP-05FD as it looks to be a good player. I've never owner a Blu-ray player, thus my enquiry. Help us out guys!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crmguy98* /forum/post/16035704
> 
> 
> I have just upgraded my media room and need a recommendation for a Blu-ray player. I just upgraded to a Pioneer FPJ-1 projector. I have a 122 inch screen. I have an old Marantz SR-18EX Receiver I need to replace since it doesn't have HDMI capabilities. So now I have upgraded to a 1080p capabilities with the projector, it is time to buy my first Blue-ray player. What do the experts recommend in the


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BamaDave* /forum/post/16036862
> 
> 
> I'm asking basically the same question! Only I'm looking at the Sony BDP-05FD as it looks to be a good player. I've never owner a Blu-ray player, thus my enquiry. Help us out guys!



sony or pioneer?


----------



## crmguy98

$500-$700


----------



## BamaDave

My bad, Pioneer of course!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/16038990
> 
> 
> sony or pioneer?


----------



## ResIpsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guybarth* /forum/post/16036860
> 
> 
> It seems clear based on multiple comments that the Pioneer 51 is a solid BR and upconverting DVD player. My question: *is there any other player for less than 400 that has as good of BR video quality as the Pioneer 51, such as the Samsung 2500 for example?* Not including upconverting DVD video quality and build quality, is there a reason to get the Pioneer 51 over Samsung 2500. Finally, whatever BR player I purchase, I will not be happy unless I know the BR video quality is the best available for under $500.
> 
> 
> Thank you



There is very little, if any, difference in the blu ray output of any of these later generation players. In the first generation players it may have been an issue. Today the player is either capable of outputting 1080p/24fps from the disc or it is not, and even that is only an issue if your display is capable of receiving 1080p/24fps. The pioneer is no "better" than the Samsung in this area.


Even for the sake of argument if there WERE a difference, it's highly unlikely it's something you would see with your own eyeballs as opposed to being measurable with test equipment.


The difference comes in when scaling, deinterlacing, etc of other video formats are concerned. Along those lines the 2550 is just as good, if not better than any other player in the sub 400 price class.


----------



## Real World




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by laserjock II
> 
> I've been recommending the 2500/2550 and a couple of "powerline wireless" adaptors http://shop1.frys.com/product/559679...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Real World* /forum/post/16035624
> 
> 
> Well, the two Airlinks came in today, and I'm going to try to hook them up tonight. I'll let you know how I make out tomorrow.



I picked up a Sammy BD-P2550 last night, set it up, and then plugged those two Airlinks into an outlet by the modem, and then by the 2550 a floor below. INSTANT INTERNET! Wow that was easy. I'm not sure what I'm getting for speed, but Netflix did stream. I'm going to have my sister bring her laptop over tommorow so I can run a speed test on the basement Airlink connection.


One question though:


*Does connection speed help improve Netflix streaming PQ?




Thanks in advance.


----------



## ResIpsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Real World* /forum/post/16041850
> 
> 
> I picked up a Sammy BD-P2550 last night, set it up, and then plugged those two Airlinks into an outlet by the modem, and then by the 2550 a floor below. INSTANT INTERNET! Wow that was easy. I'm not sure what I'm getting for speed, but Netflix did stream. I'm going to have my sister bring her laptop over tommorow so I can run a speed test on the basement Airlink connection.
> 
> 
> One question though:
> 
> 
> *Does connection speed help improve Netflix streaming PQ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Yes.


----------



## WildCard77

I am currently using a playstation 3 to play blu-rays. It's in my room, which is located in Florida. Lets just say it doubles as a space heater, and sounds like a turbine engine. This is making it quite uncomfortable, and difficult to enjoy the movies (just signed up for netflix). It literally raises the room temperature +15 degrees


I don't really know much about these things. But I was hoping the price has come down some. I just want a blu-ray player that stays COOL. Reliability and low noise are also very important. I don't think I need anything top-of-the-line or anything. It would be great if it was under $150 or so, if possible. If not, I could spend a little more. Could you recommend a blu-ray player for me? Thanks!


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildCard77* /forum/post/16042428
> 
> 
> I am currently using a playstation 3 to play blu-rays. It's in my room, which is located in Florida. Lets just say it doubles as a space heater, and sounds like a turbine engine. This is making it quite uncomfortable, and difficult to enjoy the movies (just signed up for netflix). It literally raises the room temperature +15 degrees
> 
> 
> I don't really know much about these things. But I was hoping the price has come down some. I just want a blu-ray player that stays COOL. Reliability and low noise are also very important. I don't think I need anything top-of-the-line or anything. It would be great if it was under $150 or so, if possible. If not, I could spend a little more. Could you recommend a blu-ray player for me? Thanks!



watch for a sale on the new panasonic 60...


----------



## caunyd

Hi guys, I'm thinking about jumping into Blu Ray and so I'm looking for my first Blu Ray player. I have an Onkyo 606 which decodes all the new high def sound formats and has HDMI 1.3 , so an onboard decoder on the blu ray player isn't completely necessary.


My budget is $200-400. Based on my research the Panasonic DMP-BD35 is the best value at this price point. Is this Panny at least equal or better than the PS3 in terms of video quality?


So what do you guys recommend? What is the best blu ray player in the $200-400 range? Thanks guys.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caunyd* /forum/post/16043709
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I'm thinking about jumping into Blu Ray and so I'm looking for my first Blu Ray player. I have an Onkyo 606 which decodes all the new high def sound formats and has HDMI 1.3 , so an onboard decoder on the blu ray player isn't completely necessary.
> 
> 
> My budget is $200-400. Based on my research the Panasonic DMP-BD35 is the best value at this price point. Is this Panny at least equal or better than the PS3 in terms of video quality?
> 
> 
> So what do you guys recommend? What is the best blu ray player in the $200-400 range? Thanks guys.



In that price range and with your receiver the Pioneer BDP-51 would be the best for BD/DVD PQ and AQ. They are also attractively priced and seem to be more available than most of the others.


----------



## ResIpsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caunyd* /forum/post/16043709
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I'm thinking about jumping into Blu Ray and so I'm looking for my first Blu Ray player. I have an Onkyo 606 which decodes all the new high def sound formats and has HDMI 1.3 , so an onboard decoder on the blu ray player isn't completely necessary.
> 
> 
> My budget is $200-400. Based on my research the Panasonic DMP-BD35 is the best value at this price point. Is this Panny at least equal or better than the PS3 in terms of video quality?
> 
> 
> So what do you guys recommend? What is the best blu ray player in the $200-400 range? Thanks guys.



You'll hear all sorts of opinions, part of the answer to your question depends on your needs.


Do you have Netflix, or are you interested in being able to stream Netflix and or Pandora to your player?


If so, consider the Samsung models particularly the 2550/2500 which is at least as good as the BD35, and many would say better.


----------



## Skiingmaniac00

Just an FYI for anyone think about a PS3 for a BD player. Sonystyle.com has $200 credit back when you purchase more than $350 in the same day. I was torn between the Sammy 2550, 3600, or the Panny 35. With $200 off, you can't beat a 80gb PS3 for $199 or $299 for a 160gb. My buddy has a ps3 for his blu ray and he loves it.


----------



## guybarth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ResIpsa* /forum/post/16041256
> 
> 
> There is very little, if any, difference in the blu ray output of any of these later generation players. In the first generation players it may have been an issue. Today the player is either capable of outputting 1080p/24fps from the disc or it is not, and even that is only an issue if your display is capable of receiving 1080p/24fps. The pioneer is no "better" than the Samsung in this area.
> 
> 
> Even for the sake of argument if there WERE a difference, it's highly unlikely it's something you would see with your own eyeballs as opposed to being measurable with test equipment.
> 
> 
> The difference comes in when scaling, deinterlacing, etc of other video formats are concerned. Along those lines the 2550 is just as good, if not better than any other player in the sub 400 price class.



Thank you. Well, I think I'm leaning towards the Samsung then since I don't have to wait on DTS MA for the analog outs on the Pioineer 51, and I get the Netflix bonus, even though I don't plan on subjecting myself to compressed non 1080P HD.


----------



## guybarth

My 1.5 year wait is over, I finally pulled the trigger. Bought the Samsung 2500 at Amazon. Why?

1. BR video quality as good as the best. (according to AVS)

2. DTS MA analog

3. Netflix

4. Cheaper than Oppo and available now

5. Don't care about DVD quality


Thats 2 projectors, 1 DVD player, 1 BR player, and multiple cables (monoprice) purchased with the help of AVS.


Thanks guys/gals


----------



## efc

Hi all...a philistine in need of help here...Wife wants a blu-ray player that can handle PAL and can play standard-def DVDs from other regions (i.e., region-free). Does one exists? Thanks.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efc* /forum/post/16044920
> 
> 
> Hi all...a philistine in need of help here...Wife wants a blu-ray player that can handle PAL and can play standard-def DVDs from other regions (i.e., region-free). Does one exists? Thanks.



You mean PAL DVDs, right? HD is HD -- there are no PAL/NTSC flavors.


I don't think there are any region-free Blu-Ray players yet. You'd be better off getting a separate region-free PAL-compatible DVD player for that purpose. There used to be a bunch of cheap ones, not sure about these days...


----------



## efc

Thanks, s44. Yes, I meant PAL standard-def DVDs. Right now, I have the Oppo 981 that can handle PAL and is region-free. I was thinking about replacing it with a BD player. I guess I have to have both. Thanks again.


----------



## caunyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/16043775
> 
> 
> In that price range and with your receiver the Pioneer BDP-51 would be the best for BD/DVD PQ and AQ. They are also attractively priced and seem to be more available than most of the others.



Is the Pioneer BDP-51 known for it's PQ and AQ ? If so I would be very interested. I have not done extensive research, so I have not considered it. Up until this point, I have only been recommended the Panasonic BD35, Samsung 2550, and PS3.


My Onkyo 606 Receiver decodes all the new high def audio formats and has HDMI 1.3 and I am less interested about streaming netflix or pandora through the player. The most important thing is video and audio quality to me. So with this in mind, what player would you recommend between the following:


1/ Pioneer BDP-51

2/ Panasonic BD35

3/ Samsung 2550

4/ PS3 (which apparently can be had for $200 at Sonystyle)


Thanks guys.


----------



## huxbnw

I'm looking to finally make the upgrade to a Blu-ray player for my Pio 5080. Any recommendations? I'm thinking of the Pio BDP-51FS, since I hear the video and audio are both amazing. Any reasons to go with a Sony or Panasonic? I'd really appreciate any recommendations. Looking to spend $200-400. Thanks!


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caunyd* /forum/post/16046170
> 
> 
> 
> 1/ Pioneer BDP-51
> 
> 2/ Panasonic BD35
> 
> 3/ Samsung 2550
> 
> 4/ PS3 (which apparently can be had for $200 at Sonystyle)
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.



The PS3 will give you the most bang for the buck without giving up anything in PQ or AQ. Its internal decoding is a benefit because it facilitates the transparent use of secondary audio on BD (PIP commentary, etc.). If you don't need the traditional pizza-box form factor and can deal with the BlueTooth remote, at $200 it's a steal.


The Panasonic is very difficult to find because it is about to be replaced. It would be my first choice among basic stand-alone players. The new models should be at least as good, but of course you never know until they're in the hands of useers.


The Samsung is highly recommended by many people, particularly because of its excellent upconversion of SD DVDs, its analog multichannel outputs (which you don't need), and Netflix streaming (which you also say is not important). So it would be a good choice, but it questionable that you'd actually see much benefit for the extra money. (The PS3 is also a very good upconverter, if a notch below something with the Reon chip like the Samsung.)


The Pioneer is available at bargain prices. It's physically huge. You must bitstream if you want DTS-MA, which will work for you but will force you to change your settings whenever you want to use secondary audio. (Also true of many other players except the PS3.)


Each choice has trade-offs. In the end, you'll decide based on what's most important to you.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/16046673
> 
> 
> The Pioneer is very difficult to find because it is about to be replaced. It would be my first choice among basic stand-alone players.



I assume you mean Panasonic... Too bad they're unfindable, yes.



> Quote:
> The Pioneer is available at bargain prices. It's physically huge. You must bitstream if you want DTS-MA, which will work for you but will force you to change your settings whenever you want to use secondary audio.



The other drawback is if Pioneer dumps its Blu-Ray division (very possible), will there still be firmware updates to play later generations of discs?


Of course, the only player guaranteed never to become orphaned is the PS3. The $200 deal expired yesterday, though.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16046769
> 
> 
> I assume you mean Panasonic... Too bad they're unfindable, yes.



Oops, yes. Fixed, thanks.


----------



## crmguy98

So if the goal is to get the Player that has the best picture, plus does the best job of playing DVDs, which makes sense in the $300-$600 range.


I also assume the receiver and the projector matters for synching. I have a Pioneer FPJ-1 projector and a Denon 1909.


----------



## shponglefan

I upgraded my HT last summer. The one thing I didn't get was a high def player because I wanted to hold out until prices dropped. Looking around, it seems that players are a bit cheaper and disc prices seem to be falling too.


But OTOH, it seems the overall number of players currently available has shrunk and appears a lot of what is available is from earlier in 2008. IOW, prices fell a bit but new tech is not out yet.


Is it worth getting a player sooner than later? I keep reading about Blu-ray 2.0 specs and how some older players (like the touted Pioneer 51) doesn't support that format.


Also, FWIW, I'm using a 720p projector, not 1080p. Although my receiver is HDMI 1.3 compliant and can support True HD/DTS-HD.


Thoughts?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BamaDave* /forum/post/16036862
> 
> 
> I'm asking basically the same question! Only I'm looking at the Sony BDP-05FD as it looks to be a good player. I've never owner a Blu-ray player, thus my enquiry. Help us out guys!



The 05 has a longer warranty, 2 years vs. 1 for the 2500.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caunyd* /forum/post/16046170
> 
> 
> Is the Pioneer BDP-51 known for it's PQ and AQ ? If so I would be very interested. I have not done extensive research, so I have not considered it. Up until this point, I have only been recommended the Panasonic BD35, Samsung 2550, and PS3.
> 
> 
> My Onkyo 606 Receiver decodes all the new high def audio formats and has HDMI 1.3 and I am less interested about streaming netflix or pandora through the player. The most important thing is video and audio quality to me. So with this in mind, what player would you recommend between the following:
> 
> 
> 1/ Pioneer BDP-51
> 
> 2/ Panasonic BD35
> 
> 3/ Samsung 2550
> 
> 4/ PS3 (which apparently can be had for $200 at Sonystyle)
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.



From what I hear and read, the PS3 wouldn't be the best choice if audio quality is important to you.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/16047804
> 
> 
> From what I hear and read, the PS3 wouldn't be the best choice if audio quality is important to you.



Nonsense. The PS3 is arguably the best audio choice available assuming a processor/AVR that can do full post-processing of an LPCM multichannel audio signal (which is a simple feature available on many entry-level AVRs).


Not only can it decode all available codecs, but it's one of the few players that doesn't revert to lossy audio when mixing secondary audio (such as POP commentary tracks).


As for raw audio quality, there is no difference between decoding in the player vs. decoding in the receiver. In both cases the audio is simply unpacked and sent to the processor as LPCM.


I don't know what you've been "hearing and reading." Maybe you'd like to post a few links.


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/16047804
> 
> 
> From what I hear and read, the PS3 wouldn't be the best choice if audio quality is important to you.



Check your ears.


If you need analog audio, the PS3 is not for you. But digital (HDMI or optical) the PS3 is as good as it gets.


----------



## kinemax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16044990
> 
> 
> You mean PAL DVDs, right? HD is HD -- there are no PAL/NTSC flavors.
> 
> 
> I don't think there are any region-free Blu-Ray players yet. You'd be better off getting a separate region-free PAL-compatible DVD player for that purpose. There used to be a bunch of cheap ones, not sure about these days...



I understand that there are no region-free BD players yet. My near-term goal however is to be able to play region-free BD discs from Europe which frequently have extra materials in PAL SD. Is there any BD player that would play region-free PAL SD materials?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kinemax* /forum/post/16049114
> 
> 
> I understand that there are no region-free BD players yet. My near-term goal however is to be able to play region-free BD discs from Europe which frequently have extra materials in PAL SD. Is there any BD player that would play region-free PAL SD materials.



I have not tested 576i50 material on Blu-ray, but the OPPO BDP-83 will play both region 0 PAL DVDs and 1080i50 material on Blu-ray. See http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1117941 for more players that will accept 1080i50.


-Bill


----------



## pavel_1968

Pioneer BDP-09FD, Denon DVD 2500BT or PS3 Bluray Player?

Hi,


I am trying to decide if it is worth adding a "regular" Bluray player to PS3. Since I have an Denon AV Amlifier (AVC A1 HDA =5308?) I am interested in the DVD 2500 BT (amplifyer is silver) while the Pioneer BDP-71LX may be a beter deal (cheaper and better).


On the other hand both these players may be outdated (no BD live) and only a small advantage to the PS3 and it may be better to get the Pioneer BDP-91LX (=BDP-09FD) although it plays in a different price league. What would be your recommentation? How does the BDP-09FD compare to the Denon DVD 2500BT and is it worth paying the extra price as compared to the "cheap" Pioneer BDP-51LX?

I want to add that for me capacity of the player to play DVDs is less important because I also have a Denon DVD 3930 player for DVDs. Alternatively, you may also recommend to wait for the next generation of players (although one does not know if it will come from Pioneer at all). I have a 50'' Pioneer Kuro Plasma TV as a display.


Thank you very much for your helpful comments!


Paul


----------



## generallee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pavel_1968* /forum/post/16049888
> 
> 
> Pioneer BDP-09FD, Denon DVD 2500BT or PS3 Bluray Player?
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am trying to decide if it is worth adding a "regular" Bluray player to PS3. Since I have an Denon AV Amlifier (AVC A1 HDA =5308?) I am interested in the DVD 2500 BT (amplifyer is silver) while the Pioneer BDP-71LX may be a beter deal (cheaper and better).
> 
> 
> 
> Paul



Paul, You may have deep pockets and don't care, but I suggest you take a look at the Visio Blu Ray that is to be released in April for under $200 US.

The prerelease specs show that this little box will do all the things you want with a 7-1 system


----------



## Ruiner

Looking for a


----------



## ResIpsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ruiner* /forum/post/16053528
> 
> 
> Looking for a


----------



## Ruiner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ResIpsa* /forum/post/16053683
> 
> 
> Is this a request for help concerning BR players?
> 
> 
> And what is a Bravo D1?



Yes.
http://reviews.cnet.com/video-player...-20848496.html 

It was a great, though finicky, player for its price 'back in the day'.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ruiner* /forum/post/16053528
> 
> 
> Looking for a


----------



## Ruiner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16053937
> 
> 
> Not sure how that D1 stacks up against today's best upscalers, but if that's your price range there's no way you can beat the Samsung P2550 refurb... (See deals thread.)



Would I be paying a premium for netflix support in that unit? I already have it in my tivo.

Btw, my tv is only 720p, if that's a consideration.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ruiner* /forum/post/16054124
> 
> 
> Would I be paying a premium for netflix support in that unit? I already have it in my tivo.



Not really -- mostly for the Reon processor, which the new models won't have.










Incidentally, the Reon will do its magic on the Netflix stuff too, so it might be worth it even on that front.


----------



## spacemonk

I have a question about blu-ray specs and if I need certain specs.


If I get a AVR (that I connect a blu-ray player to by HDMI) that can decode the HD audio and can upconvert SD video then do I need a blu-ray that can decode HD audio and upconvert?


Would it be better to get a less expensive blu-ray player and have the AVR do the all the work? Am I missing something?


I also do not need netflix (xbox 360), or bd-live (unless I can connect to it through wireless which i know the samsung 3600 can do, but not a deal breaker).


Is there a good quality but not so expensive blu-ray player that just plays movies?


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spacemonk* /forum/post/16054374
> 
> 
> Would it be better to get a less expensive blu-ray player and have the AVR do the all the work? Am I missing something?



Two things.


(1) The AVR might not be that great, and might not handle upscaling HDMI content at all.

(2) The hardest part of SD->HD is de-interlacing. It's hard to find a Blu-Ray player that will send 480i over HDMI so that the AVR can handle de-interlacing as well as upscaling. You could hook it up by component as well, I guess, but that would introduce analog issues as well as potentially having to switch the player settings when you go from DVD to Blu-Ray watching.


A cheap, well-built, transport-only (native resolution/bitstreaming) player would be great, but doesn't seem to exist. Plus the good lower-end models all died or got expensive after Christmas. But if you don't care much about DVD issues, there should be good inexpensive "just plays Blu-Ray movies" options soon.


Edit: Oops, I'm wrong. The Sony S350 seems to allow 480i over HDMI. So yeah, buy that.







(Assuming you're talking about the Onkyo 876/Integra 8.9 or above.) You'll have to adjust the output resolution between discs though.


----------



## spacemonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16054488
> 
> 
> Two things.
> 
> 
> (1) The AVR might not be that great, and might not handle upscaling HDMI content at all.
> 
> (2) The hardest part of SD->HD is de-interlacing. It's hard to find a Blu-Ray player that will send 480i over HDMI so that the AVR can handle de-interlacing as well as upscaling. You could hook it up by component as well, I guess, but that would introduce analog issues as well as potentially having to switch the player settings when you go from DVD to Blu-Ray watching.
> 
> 
> A cheap, well-built, transport-only (native resolution/bitstreaming) player would be great, but doesn't seem to exist. Plus the good lower-end models all died or got expensive after Christmas.



I am looking at getting the Denon AVR-1909. If that helps with any of my questions. Basically I do not want to pay for specs I don't need on one device (blu-ray player) if another device can do the job better or the same.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spacemonk* /forum/post/16054676
> 
> 
> I am looking at getting the Denon AVR-1909. If that helps with any of my questions.



That won't upscale anything sent by HDMI anyway.


Also, the top Blu-Ray scalers (Samsung P2500/2550 and Pioneer BDP-51FD, plus the rather more expensive Oppo) will do better than the Denon even if you send the signal by component.


----------



## spacemonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16054727
> 
> 
> That won't upscale anything sent by HDMI anyway.
> 
> 
> Also, the top Blu-Ray scalers (Samsung P2500/2550 and Pioneer BDP-51FD, plus the rather more expensive Oppo) will do better than the Denon even if you send the signal by component.



You are right, i forgot that the denon 1909 just passes the signal through using HDMI and doesn't do anything to it. I want to hook everything up to the AVR through HDMI however so I guess I need a blu-ray player that can upscale rather nicely.


I was looking at the samsung 2550 (mostly for the upscaler) but I need to figure out how I would hook up the ethernet to use the netflix and pandora features (since it upscales the netflix stream as well and would be better than the xbox). That's why I was excited by the samsung 3600 with the wireless dongle but have read it doesn't have the Reon upscaling chip in it.


Are the good upscaling chips only in the fully featured/more expensive players?


----------



## ResIpsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spacemonk* /forum/post/16054871
> 
> 
> 
> Are the good upscaling chips only in the fully featured/more expensive players?



For the most part yes.


For example, the Onkyo 876 AVR has the same Reon Chip in it that the Samsung 2550 has.


The Onkyos MSRP is close to 2K, although street prices are a little less than half of that.


Not all receivers with video processing cost that much, but I don't know of any that cost less that have the Reon


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spacemonk* /forum/post/16054871
> 
> 
> Are the good upscaling chips only in the fully featured/more expensive players?



Well, sort of. I mean, there are two really good upscalers you can get for $300 now, which isn't much more than you'd pay for the cheapest name-brand players (less if you go for the Samsung refurb). Looking at this year's player lineup (no Reon on the replacement Samsung, no new superior upscalers cheaper than the Oppo), I think there's very little chance of getting the feature at that price point again for a while. The lower end prices will drop, but upscaling will get more -- not less -- expensive.


----------



## spacemonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16055218
> 
> 
> Well, sort of. I mean, there are two really good upscalers you can get for $300 now, which isn't much more than you'd pay for the cheapest name-brand players (less if you go for the Samsung refurb). Looking at this year's player lineup (no Reon on the replacement Samsung, no new superior upscalers cheaper than the Oppo), I think there's very little chance of getting the feature at that price point again for a while. The lower end prices will drop, but upscaling will get more -- not less -- expensive.



So if I find a good price on the samsung 2550 i should jump on it. I am guessing they are phasing it out for the 3600? How long do you see that taking?


----------



## shponglefan

Samsung BDP 2550 vs Samsung BDP 1500 (for $170 less) vs wait for the future?


The Reon chip in the 2550 does appeal to me, but I'm wondering if now is a good time to buy...


----------



## ScottChez

Help me decide Please.


I see this week some new Blue Rays just hit the market.


I want one that can do BOTH Netflix and YouTube with the nest Blue Ray Picture quality.

Sound quality is not that big of deal to me (dont hear so good these days anyway).


So far I have only found the LG BD370 that can do both Netflix and YouTube, one review said the Blue Ray was not that good though.


Anyone seen a model yet that can do all 3? BlueRay, Netflix and YouTube?


----------



## rodeoclown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16054727
> 
> 
> That won't upscale anything sent by HDMI anyway.



Could you please clarify that? I am already set on the PS3 as blu ray player, but trying to decide on receiver and was leaning towards the same Denon 1909. Would that not be a good pairing?


Thanks


----------



## abba1

Another ''which player do you think I should purchase?'' It goes without saying that there has been a lot of going back and forth between the Pio 51 and the up-and-coming Oppo. What I find interesting is that while opinions are offered there is little talk about the size of the screen and the viewing distance when comparing the two. Presently I have a Sammy 5271 and am sitting 8-9 feet away. So here is the question...do you think there will be a difference in viewing standard def DVD's between these two units???I realize this will only be a guess since the Oppo hasn't been offically released, but I would like your best ''guesstimate!'' Thanks in advance.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abba1* /forum/post/16061725
> 
> 
> Another ''which player do you think I should purchase?'' It goes without saying that there has been a lot of going back and forth between the Pio 51 and the up-and-coming Oppo. What I find interesting is that while opinions are offered there is little talk about the size of the screen and the viewing distance when comparing the two. Presently I have a Sammy 5271 and am sitting 8-9 feet away. So here is the question...do you think there will be a difference in viewing standard def DVD's between these two units???I realize this will only be a guess since the Oppo hasn't been offically released, but I would like your best ''guesstimate!'' Thanks in advance.



I have compared the VRS based OPPO DVD-983 to the Reon based HD-XA2 on a 60" Kuro plasma and the PQ of VRS solutition was easy to see over the Reon for film based DVD material. All indicators are that the OPPO BD-83 will be as good or better than the DVD-983 for DVD -- plus the 83 will support 24 fps unlike the 983.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rodeoclown* /forum/post/16061463
> 
> 
> Could you please clarify that? I am already set on the PS3 as blu ray player, but trying to decide on receiver and was leaning towards the same Denon 1909. Would that not be a good pairing?



The Denon would be fine... Just set the PS3 output to 1080p (assuming that's your TV's native resolution) to have *it* upscale and de-interlace for you. The 1909 will simply pass the video portion of a HDMI signal through to the TV unchanged, which just means either your source or your TV itself will be responsible for scaling and (possibly) de-interlacing.


It might be nice to have the Faroudja processor in the Denon do, say, de-interlacing 1080i from your cable box, but that's not really a huge loss. (If you want this video feature you can look at comparably-priced Onkyos which use the same chip.) The PS3 won't send 480i over HDMI anyway so you have little choice but to have it de-interlace no matter what AVR you use. (I suppose, with a different AVR, you could have the PS3 upscale DVDs to 1080i and allow the AVR to de-interlace but I'm not sure how much that would make a difference.)


For regular Blu-Ray movies, of course, there's no effect whatsoever.


----------



## vandertoorn

I just bought the pio SC-07 and f 111fd 50 plasma. would like to get a nice Blu ray to connect HDMI. I have a ton of DVDs and would like to watch them with this purchase. I also would like good CD sound until i use the apple tv in future. Should i wait for the new pioneers, buy used pio bdp 05 or 09 are go with a different brand.


Thanks, Vandy


----------



## BamaDave

Check out the OPPO BDP-83! I was introduced to it several days ago and can't stop reading about it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vandertoorn* /forum/post/16062474
> 
> 
> I just bought the pio SC-07 and f 111fd 50 plasma. would like to get a nice Blu ray to connect HDMI. I have a ton of DVDs and would like to watch them with this purchase. I also would like good CD sound until i use the apple tv in future. Should i wait for the new pioneers, buy used pio bdp 05 or 09 are go with a different brand.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Vandy


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay_Davis* /forum/post/16048423
> 
> 
> Check your ears.
> 
> 
> If you need analog audio, the PS3 is not for you. But digital (HDMI or optical) the PS3 is as good as it gets.



I _would_ need analog audio, since I have a conventional stereo system, and I was thinking analog when I responded to the post; obviously, I should have been more specific. I'd seen anectodal references to this in reviews of other players, but they had more to do with _CD_ performance, not HT. There are perhaps different needs between the two.


And sound quality is an important consideration, as many lower-end players are, according to some, lacking in this area.
http://www.avguide.com/forums/decent...eviews-players 


Of the suggestions originally offered by caunyd I'd say try the Panasonic, but that's based on reviews, not first-hand experience.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/16063066
> 
> 
> 
> And sound quality is an important consideration, as many lower-end players are, according to some, lacking in this area.
> http://www.avguide.com/forums/decent...eviews-players



What a load of crap that post is. Zero science content. Not a measurement to be found anywhere. Statements like this -- "I liked the way how it processed surround information in a very involving way, but unfortunately it was rather hot on the top and still did not have the transparency that we are used to nor the warmth." -- are a sure indicator that the writer has no actual knowledge or information about the objective performance of the components in question.


And this -- "We played recordings on both analog, digital, and HDMI outputs and all inputs had the same sound characteristics." So he seems to be saying that this particular player's DACs had the same sound as the DACs of whatever processor the HDMI and optical were connected to. What? And what kind of a test is that?


There is so much unsubstantiated, subjective opinion and downright mysticism passing for science in the audio field that sometimes I think I got hit over the head and woke up in philosophy class!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/16063462
> 
> 
> What a load of crap that post is. Zero science content. Not a measurement to be found anywhere. Statements like this -- "I liked the way how it processed surround information in a very involving way, but unfortunately it was rather hot on the top and still did not have the transparency that we are used to nor the warmth." -- are a sure indicator that the writer has no actual knowledge or information about the objective performance of the components in question.
> 
> 
> And this -- "We played recordings on both analog, digital, and HDMI outputs and all inputs had the same sound characteristics." So he seems to be saying that this particular player's DACs had the same sound as the DACs of whatever processor the HDMI and optical were connected to. What? And what kind of a test is that?
> 
> 
> There is so much unsubstantiated, subjective opinion and downright mysticism passing for science in the audio field that sometimes I think I got hit over the head and woke up in philosophy class!



How a player sounds is an important consideration to me, equal to video quality if not more so. My potential player list is based on that important criterion. Not to defend the post necessarily, but I do think that subjectivity is a big part of evaluating _any_ gear, and people have different standards and opinions. The post is written by people whose standard of comparison is probably high-end audio components. Then, there's the fact that many things are acknowledged to exist which are not possible to prove empirically.


I will say that ultimately, I'll trust my ears over a player's measurements. The measurements give me valuable information, as do the specs (I always look at specs), because such info tells me which players to look atbut at the end of the day, what do I think/feel about what I've heard?


----------



## Chuckvincent

I have a SAMSUNG 46" 1080p flat panel (N46A500). I want to get the maximum picture quality out of my dvd player, which is an older Sony. I don't want to have to buy every movie again in Blu-Ray but want to get the best picture from my existing dvd's and dvd copies.Would buying an upconverter or a blu-ray player improve the quality? If so, what do you recommend?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chuckvincent* /forum/post/16067908
> 
> 
> I have a SAMSUNG 46" 1080p flat panel (N46A500). I want to get the maximum picture quality out of my dvd player, which is an older Sony. I don't want to have to buy every movie again in Blu-Ray but want to get the best picture from my existing dvd's and dvd copies.Would buying an upconverter or a blu-ray player improve the quality? If so, what do you recommend?



There is no definite answer to that. DVD players and Blu-ray players both vary in their DVD playback abilities. Both use the same techniques for dealing with DVD.


Although there are noticeable differences, no player will put you into a new realm of video quality with DVD sources.


What is the model of your current DVD player, and how do you have it connected?


Are you using a calibration disc? That can make a bigger improvement than buying new gear.


-Bill


----------



## methos75

I know this has probably been addressed elsewhere, but is the PS3 still among the best BD players PQ wise. I first bought the Sammy player the new Bestbuy first got BD and when the PS3 was released sold it and used my PS3 for BDs. Now two years later and 300 BDs and growing, I am still using the PS3 but I am in the market for a new player since they are now $300-$400 in price. Any of these players beat the PS3 PQ wise, or should I just stay with the PS3?


----------



## Type A

Plan on keeping my HK Avr7000 receiver, and it has 5.1 multichannel analog audio inputs on it. It only processes dts and dd 5.1 with no hdmi inputs. Would I hear a difference going with multichannel analog over optical audio Im using for bluray now?


Thanks


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Type A* /forum/post/16070355
> 
> 
> Plan on keeping my HK Avr7000 receiver, and it has 5.1 multichannel analog audio inputs on it. It only processes dts and dd 5.1 with no hdmi inputs. Would I hear a difference going with multichannel analog over optical audio Im using for bluray now?



You will undoubtedly hear a difference. Whether you hear an improvement is a whole 'nother question.


As it stands, you're getting high-bitrate DD and DTS (better than standard DVD) from BDs. Some people say this is already nearly indistinguishable from lossless audio. And your receiver is doing bass management, speaker timing, and whatever post-processing you apply to the sound.


But your receiver, if I recall correctly, doesn't do any processing or bass management for the analog inputs, so you're left with whatever the player itself can do. And most players have less flexibility and fewer processing features than most receivers.


So you'll get lossless audio if you use analog, and in theory it will sound better. But it's entirely possible that the improvement will be masked by what you lose by not have your receiver's processing features available.


Personally, I never advise people to pay extra _only_ to get analog outputs on a BD player, but to certainly try them out if you have them anyway. But one day you will have an HDMI-capable processor, and then this issue becomes moot.


----------



## Type A

Thanks, really appreciate it.


----------



## Audiodork

Hello,

I have got one for everyone. First off, I have owned a PS3 since launch so I do have a backup player. About a month ago, I purchased a Denon DVD-2500BTCI from Magnolia. It was on closeout and cost 449. Two weeks later I returned it primarily due to it not having source direct. The same day I picked up a Pioneer BDP-51FD from BB. I did get them to match Wal-Mart's price. (50 off)


I have been mostly pleased with the Pioneer since upgrading to the 1.25 firmware. Load time is certainly not sprightly.


Today, I went to BB for BD's where I found they are selling the DVD-2500BTCI for 100 dollars off their closeout price. So now the question is do I exchange the Pioneer for the Denon? I have a HDMI 1.3 processor so analog is not important. Nice to have for flexibility though.


If they were the same price, I think the Pioneer wins no contest considering its superior DVD playback and excellent analog CD playback.

With the Denon being 100 dollars cheaper and the fact I am bitstreaming makes me at least ponder. I could buy a decent number of BD's with the difference.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,

AD


----------



## jason_f

Hi, I'm looking for a "source direct" player. I have a Denon AVP-A1HDCI that I want to handle *all* of my audio decoding and video scaling.


I'm not concerned about:

*HD decoding on the player

*Analog outs

*Profile 2.0

*SACD/DVD-A

*YouTube/Netflix/Amazon/Etc. (have something else for those)


I do want:

*Bitstreams all audio formats

*Outputs video at the native resolution of the material, unmodified, Blu-Ray and DVD

*Decent overall performance


The only options I really see are Pioneer or waiting for an Oppo. Anything else?


----------



## huxbnw

Any suggestions for a Blu-Ray to feed a Pio 5080 (< $400). Ideally, I'd like very good picture quality and excellent sound quality. Load time is not a huge issue, so long as the picture is very good. Ability to stream Netflix would be a plus. Would it be best to pair the 5080 with another Pioneer product (i.e. 51FD) or does it not matter with components (and a PS3 or Sammy would be just as good)? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Kage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *huxbnw* /forum/post/16079933
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for a Blu-Ray to feed a Pio 5080 (
> 
> 
> I have the 51FD and PS3 and I prefer the 51FD over the PS3. If you want Netflix streaming, only Samsung and LG offer it in their blu-ray players.


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *methos75* /forum/post/16069167
> 
> 
> I know this has probably been addressed elsewhere, but is the PS3 still among the best BD players PQ wise. I first bought the Sammy player the new Bestbuy first got BD and when the PS3 was released sold it and used my PS3 for BDs. Now two years later and 300 BDs and growing, I am still using the PS3 but I am in the market for a new player since they are now $300-$400 in price. Any of these players beat the PS3 PQ wise, or should I just stay with the PS3?



There are other choices now. You really can't go wrong with the PS3 unless you need analog outputs. Having said that there plenty of good feedback about the latest Panasonics, Sonys, and Poineers, and they cost less than the PS3 (the ones with analog outputs do cost a little more). I'd probably put the Panasonics at the top, but right now you can't get them. The new models are due out next month.


So basically, if you have the PS3, keep using it. If you have a second TV, pick up one of the less expensive ones for that.


----------



## al1701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay_Davis* /forum/post/16082776
> 
> 
> There are other choices now. You really can't go wrong with the PS3 unless you need analog outputs. Having said that there plenty of good feedback about the latest Panasonics, Sonys, and Poineers, and they cost less than the PS3 (the ones with analog outputs do cost a little more). I'd probably put the Panasonics at the top, but right now you can't get them. The new models are due out next month.
> 
> 
> So basically, if you have the PS3, keep using it. If you have a second TV, pick up one of the less expensive ones for that.



Went to Sears tonight and ordered the Pany plasma 50ps1 and should have it Saturday. Also bought the PS3 160gb for watching Blu ray and for our boys to play games on, so it fits a dual purpose.


Hooked it up to my son's 30" lcd and it looks awsome on the games in 1080i, but haven't compared to 720p yet. We got a bunch of clearance games for it at some great prices, like 85% off and so far they are excited with the choices. The 160 gb PS3 came with a special edition game, but they haven't made it to that one yet. They'll be up all night.

Set it up on our wireless network and tomorrow I get them registered to play online. It really has a lot of option to online playing and most of the games have that capability.


I am going to rent a movie for tomorrow or Sat night to watch in 1080p on the new plasma or on his set if I can get them to stop playing it so i think it was a good choice for us and hope it will do well on the upconverting of SD DVD's.


I may buy another DVD player that up converts to 1080p so if we want to watch a SD and the kids are gaming we will have that option.


Are there any good SD DVD players that do well on upconverting to 1080p that are not Bluray?

Thanks


----------



## cpd004




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScottChez* /forum/post/16058415
> 
> 
> Help me decide Please.
> 
> 
> I see this week some new Blue Rays just hit the market.
> 
> 
> I want one that can do BOTH Netflix and YouTube with the nest Blue Ray Picture quality.
> 
> Sound quality is not that big of deal to me (dont hear so good these days anyway).
> 
> 
> So far I have only found the LG BD370 that can do both Netflix and YouTube, one review said the Blue Ray was not that good though.
> 
> 
> Anyone seen a model yet that can do all 3? BlueRay, Netflix and YouTube?




I'm pretty much looking for the same thing. Better PQ quality over sound. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## vinny2006

I am looking to get a nice player to surprise my wife for her BD. She wants to get the movie Twilight on blu-ray. I got the movie but no player. I want to get one for her BD.


I current have a Pioneer VSX-91TXH receiver and 52" Toshiba Regza 52RV535U.


I like to keep it $200 to $250 if possible. I am looking for something that can do True HD sound because I think my receiver is capable of that. And of course a good upconverter too. And fast loading time would help. Thanks a lot.


Vince


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vinny2006* /forum/post/16084924
> 
> 
> I current have a Pioneer VSX-91TXH receiver and 52" Toshiba Regza 52RV535U.
> 
> 
> I like to keep it $200 to $250 if possible. I am looking for something that can do True HD sound because I think my receiver is capable of that. And of course a good upconverter too. And fast loading time would help.



Any current player will get you the sound, because they all at least bitstream everything now.


For better upscaling you'll either have to pay slightly more than your price range for the Pioneer (see deal thread ), even more than that for the Samsung P2500 new, or get in on the Canadian refurb Samsung deal in your price range. Note that the Pioneer (which would match your AVR nicely) is a slow loader.


----------



## laserjock II




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vinny2006* /forum/post/16084924
> 
> 
> I am looking to get a nice player to surprise my wife for her BD. She wants to get the movie Twilight on blu-ray. I got the movie but no player. I want to get one for her BD.
> 
> 
> I current have a Pioneer VSX-91TXH receiver and 52" Toshiba Regza 52RV535U.
> 
> 
> I like to keep it $200 to $250 if possible. I am looking for something that can do True HD sound because I think my receiver is capable of that. And of course a good upconverter too. And fast loading time would help. Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> Vince



Since your receiver does the new HD audio see if you can find a Radio Shack with the Magnavox on clearance and update the firmware.


Buy some flowers with the difference you save.


----------



## Category 5

My mom surprised me with an Onkyo BD606 from Brandsmart last night, it was $248.00. She knows my setup is all Onkyo and thought that'd be the way to go. They also had a Samsung and the two Sonys but the Sonys were out of stock.


Reading here it looks like the Onkyo doesn't have the best PQ, although I can find little written about that. I do have an AVR that decodes all the latest through bitstream so the audio on the Onkyo is just fine, but about the PQ. Am I better off with the Samsung or waiting until the Sony's are back in stock? I have a PS3 on that set now (52" Sharp) and like it but wanted a stand alone in that room instead. The Onkyo will look good in my setup but what about PQ. Is it true the BD-606 is just a rebadged Funai (ala Magnavox and INsignia?). I still have a Toshiba HD-XA2 that I can use for upconversion so I am most concerned with BD PQ output, and bitstream audio.


----------



## umalip

does PS3 now decode audio DTS/HD?


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umalip* /forum/post/16086964
> 
> 
> does PS3 now decode audio DTS/HD?



Every codec, yes


----------



## generallee

I really know nothing about Blu Ray and am a complete newbee so need help.

I have a nice Denon AVR hooked to my HD TV and I have a HD DVD player that upscales all my old dvd's so have that angle covered. I want to purchase a Blu Ray player that I can hook to the Denon AVR 2309CI through its HDP input. I understand that there are blu ray players that will download directly from Netflicks.


Do I buy a player that will connect to my wireless router?

or

Do I need to download to my laptop movies and transfer them to the Blu ray player?


Are downloaded movies one time playable? I see the Samsung bdp2500 can be connected to my eathernet router and down load directly from netflix but I don't see anything about the required internet speed required. Since I have a DSL modem and Lite on speed is this enough?


What Blu Ray would be a good choice? (Vizio, Samsung, Pioneer?) I downloaded the manual on the Samsung 2550 and it looks like there is already 2 firmware updates. I see the Vizio is being sold in April for about 200. Is this unit worth waiting for?


----------



## Angel L.

Any major reason to wait for the Pioneer BDP-320 or just get the closeout Pioneer 51FD?

Anyone know if the booting and loading times have been improved?


----------



## Gixxer1

Looking for the blu-ray player with the best PQ/AQ in the $500 range. I already have a PS3 that I'm using currently hooked directly to my 111FD plasma but the new player I purchase will be routed through my new SC-07 receiver.


I am considering the following players:


Samsung 2550(I can still get a new one)

Sony 550S

Pioneer 51/05

Panasonic 55

or any other players you might suggest.


----------



## hdblu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gixxer1* /forum/post/16088107
> 
> 
> Looking for the blu-ray player with the best PQ/AQ in the $500 range. I already have a PS3 that I'm using currently hooked directly to my 111FD plasma but the new player I purchase will be routed through my new SC-07 receiver.
> 
> 
> I am considering the following players:
> 
> 
> Samsung 2550(I can still get a new one)
> 
> Sony 550S
> 
> Pioneer 51/05
> 
> Panasonic 55
> 
> or any other players you might suggest.




I would go for the Pioneer 05 I have a Sony 550 and it stopped working after 4 weeks, I took it in for repair 2 weeks ago and they still have the Player I will not buy Sony again this has happen to me before with Sony stuff.


My second player if the Pioneer is to high in Price would be the Panasonic, I would not get the Samsung Player over the other brands. Hope This Helps


----------



## PascalT

I'm looking for a BD player to hook up to my Yamaha RX-V663 (onboard Dolby HD/DTS HD decoding). Would there be any differences at all in audio or picture quality between the Sony S350 and S550? I would hook up the receiver to a 5.1 sound system.


And would there be any difference at all if I use HDMI or analog to the receiver? I might be out of HDMI inputs on the receiver.










thanks!


----------



## hdblu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PascalT* /forum/post/16089706
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a BD player to hook up to my Yamaha RX-V663 (onboard Dolby HD/DTS HD decoding). Would there be any differences at all in quality between the Sony S350 and S550?
> 
> 
> And would there be any difference at all if I use HDMI or analog to the receiver? I might be out of HDMI inputs on the receiver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!



I have just had a look as sony web page for the 350 and it will not decoding DTS-HD-MA it will decode True HD and Dolby plus only Bitstreaming, So differently go with the 550 as the 550 has analog out for multichannel the 350 does not. Then you have a choice so if you what your receiver to decode it or you can get the player to decode it.


----------



## umalip

i've heard that the PS3 is the best blu-ray right now, is that true? also, does it decode DTS-HD/MA?


----------



## hdblu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umalip* /forum/post/16089826
> 
> 
> i've heard that the PS3 is the best blu-ray right now, is that true? also, does it decode DTS-HD/MA?



the PS3 Is not up to the 09 Pioneer Player but the price difference is huge,


The PS3 does decode DTS Master Audio, But no bitstream on the PS3 and never will on any update.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umalip* /forum/post/16089826
> 
> 
> i've heard that the PS3 is the best blu-ray right now, is that true? also, does it decode DTS-HD/MA?



Yes, it decodes DTS-MA.


It is unsurpassed (except in some people's imaginations) in audio and video quality for Blu-ray playbeck.


Whether it's best _for you_ depends on your needs.


The PS3 is not for you if...


...you need multichannel audio outputs (for lossless audio with older receivers without HDMI);

...you need to install your player in a rack;

...you need to install your player where there is little ventilation;

...you have a universal IR remote and aren't willing to pay extra to integrate it with the PS3 (which is bluetooth);

...you won't be happy unless your AVR's little "Dolby TrueHD" or "DTS MA" lights go on (because the PS3 decodes those formats internally and sends out multichannel LPCM, so your AVR's "LPCM" light will go on instead.

...you would be just as happy with a stand-alone player that costs less but lacks the PS3's gaming and media server features.


I've never regretted buying my PS3 for a second. I recently installed PlayOn on my PC and now I can use the PS3 for streaming Hulu, Netflix, and more, besides all the other media content on my PC.


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *al1701* /forum/post/16083057
> 
> 
> Went to Sears tonight and ordered the Pany plasma 50ps1 and should have it Saturday. Also bought the PS3 160gb for watching Blu ray and for our boys to play games on, so it fits a dual purpose.
> 
> 
> Hooked it up to my son's 30" lcd and it looks awsome on the games in 1080i, but haven't compared to 720p yet. We got a bunch of clearance games for it at some great prices, like 85% off and so far they are excited with the choices. The 160 gb PS3 came with a special edition game, but they haven't made it to that one yet. They'll be up all night.
> 
> Set it up on our wireless network and tomorrow I get them registered to play online. It really has a lot of option to online playing and most of the games have that capability.
> 
> 
> I am going to rent a movie for tomorrow or Sat night to watch in 1080p on the new plasma or on his set if I can get them to stop playing it so i think it was a good choice for us and hope it will do well on the upconverting of SD DVD's.
> 
> 
> I may buy another DVD player that up converts to 1080p so if we want to watch a SD and the kids are gaming we will have that option.
> 
> 
> Are there any good SD DVD players that do well on upconverting to 1080p that are not Bluray?
> 
> Thanks



I think at this point I would just go and buy a low-end blu-ray player as a second player. You can find a good one from time to time for under $200 and that way you can play anything. Too bad the Panny 35Ks have run out, those were an incredible deal. We'll see what the street prices are for the new ones due out next month, those would be my first choice.


----------



## umalip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdblu* /forum/post/16090226
> 
> 
> the PS3 Is not up to the 09 Pioneer Player but the price difference is huge,
> 
> 
> The PS3 does decode DTS Master Audio, But no bitstream on the PS3 and never will on any update.



what is the bitstream? also, which pioneer BR player?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umalip* /forum/post/16090426
> 
> 
> what is the bitstream? also, which pioneer BR player?



A player can send encoded lossless audio (DTS-MA or Dolby TrueHD) via HDMI to the AVR for decoding. This is bitstreaming. It works only if you have an HDMI equipped receiver/processor that can do such decoding.


Or it can decode the audio itself and send the resulting LPCM via HDMI to the receiver. This works only if you have an HDMI equipped receiver/processor that can handle multichannel LPCM, which are slightly more common than those that can also do the decoding. This is how the PS3 works.


Both processes produce the same LPCM data, so there is no audible difference between the two methods unless the receiver's post-processing handles them differently.


Since all receivers that can accept a bitstream for decoding can also accept multichannel LPCM, the PS3's design is actually superior, since it results in completely transparent-to-the-user implementation of all of Blu-ray's audio capabilities, including mixing lossess primary audio with secondary audio tracks (like PIP commentaries) which most players cannot do.


----------



## umalip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/16091215
> 
> 
> A player can send encoded lossless audio (DTS-MA or Dolby TrueHD) via HDMI to the AVR for decoding. This is bitstreaming. It works only if you have an HDMI equipped receiver/processor that can do such decoding.
> 
> 
> Or it can decode the audio itself and send the resulting LPCM via HDMI to the receiver. This works only if you have an HDMI equipped receiver/processor that can handle multichannel LPCM, which are slightly more common than those that can also do the decoding. This is how the PS3 works.
> 
> 
> Both processes produce the same LPCM data, so there is no audible difference between the two methods unless the receiver's post-processing handles them differently.
> 
> 
> Since all receivers that can accept a bitstream for decoding can also accept multichannel LPCM, the PS3's design is actually superior, since it results in completely transparent-to-the-user implementation of all of Blu-ray's audio capabilities, including mixing lossess primary audio with secondary audio tracks (like PIP commentaries) which most players cannot do.



so, i plan to get a denon avr-1909, the PS3 would be a solid player in that case, right? i would not hae any problems either with sound or picture quality, right? also, does the PS3 have any problems playing any blu ray movies, like some players do?


----------



## sn3511

Hi,


Can you please recommend a Blu Ray Player for my setup: Receiver is Marantz SR 8002; TV: Sony 52"; Speaker 5.1 Setup.


Upconversion is not important (Have seperate upconverting DVD player, CD player, and SACD/DVDA Players); BD Live and 2.0 are also not needed


Good Sound (Assuming bitstream to receiver for losless is a good option) and picture quality are important.


Current budget Not to exceed $350. I like PS3 because I can resell in a year time if I plan on getting something more expensive.



Thanks for the help


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umalip* /forum/post/16091981
> 
> 
> so, i plan to get a denon avr-1909, the PS3 would be a solid player in that case, right? i would not hae any problems either with sound or picture quality, right? also, does the PS3 have any problems playing any blu ray movies, like some players do?



PS3 will work very well with a 1909.


The PS3 is the gold standard for disc compatibility (and disc-loading speed). Between the frequent firmware updates and the fact that it's the world's most widely-used BD player (meaning if new releases are tested on nothing else, they'll be tested on a PS3), it's the one to get if you want to be confident every BD you insert will actually play.


----------



## twalkman

If I got a ps3 for payback on my Samsung HL61A750 what would be a good companion receiver for a 5.1 speaker setup?


I would not use the receiver for TV, only movies and music. I've come to the realization that I'm not an audiophile.


----------



## PatrickGSR94

Well it looks like I'll be in the market for a BRD player here fairly soon. My POS LG DVD player had another set of outputs go out on me the other night. The HDMI output broke off the PC board about 18 months ago, and now the component outputs seem to be dead, so currently I'm sending a signal to my InFocus SP4805 projector via *ugh* composite video.


Anyway, I can't afford to upgrade to an HD projector at the moment, but I figured I might just go ahead and get a Blu-Ray player with hopes that I'll get a decent 480p image out of the SP4805.


Is the Panny BD30 still a good player? I just saw the DMP-BD30 at Wal-Mart for $248 today.


I also saw the Magnavox NB530MGX on sale for $198 (regular $278).


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twalkman* /forum/post/16095456
> 
> 
> If I got a ps3 for payback on my Samsung HL61A750 what would be a good companion receiver for a 5.1 speaker setup?
> 
> 
> I would not use the receiver for TV, only movies and music. I've come to the realization that I'm not an audiophile.



You should look through the amps & receivers forum. Lots of good faqs and this question is asked about 20 times a day.


What you buy depends so much on your speakers, your room, and your required features that it's impossible to make a blanket recommendation.


The PS3 means only that you only really need a receiver that can process audio via HDMI; it doesn't have to decode the lossless codecs. But it won't hurt anything if it can, and so there are many, many choices available to you.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickGSR94* /forum/post/16096026
> 
> 
> Is the Panny BD30 still a good player? I just saw the DMP-BD30 at Wal-Mart for $248 today.



No. It's two generations old. Your local Best Buy may have the new BD60 already for $300 -- it should be everywhere soon, and probably on sale.


But a lot depends on what your sound setup is.


----------



## TTP

I almost bought the Samsung 2500, but the consensus here seems to be to get the Playstation. Questions:

How do you use a Playstation with a Sony STR-DE597? Do I use DTS-ES/DD-EX to get the 6th channel, or hook the analog outputs to the 5.1 inputs?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TTP* /forum/post/16096472
> 
> 
> I almost bought the Samsung 2500, but the consensus here seems to be to get the Playstation. Questions:
> 
> How do you use a Playstation with a Sony STR-DE597? Do I use DTS-ES/DD-EX to get the 6th channel, or hook the analog outputs to the 5.1 inputs?



The PS3 doesn't have multichannel analog outputs.


----------



## PatrickGSR94

Does the PS3 have an optical output? My AVR doesn't have any HDMI inputs, but I use optical for the digital audio.


*edit n/m found the answer in the PS3 FAQ


----------



## PatrickGSR94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16096391
> 
> 
> No. It's two generations old. Your local Best Buy may have the new BD60 already for $300 -- it should be everywhere soon, and probably on sale.
> 
> 
> But a lot depends on what your sound setup is.



Is the BD60 really going to be only $300?? I saw some BD50's online for $500-$600.


----------



## twalkman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/16096267
> 
> 
> What you buy depends so much on your speakers, your room, and your required features that it's impossible to make a blanket recommendation.
> 
> 
> The PS3 means only that you only really need a receiver that can process audio via HDMI; it doesn't have to decode the lossless codecs. But it won't hurt anything if it can, and so there are many, many choices available to you.




I went to the receiver forum and it's more confusing than blue-ray players. If only there was 1 easy decision with this HT stuff.


----------



## PatrickGSR94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twalkman* /forum/post/16098058
> 
> 
> I went to the receiver forum and it's more confusing than blue-ray players. If only there was 1 easy decision with this HT stuff.



yeah I hear on that.


Just went by BB awhile ago and found they DO have the BD60's on the floor for $299! Time to make a little extra money!


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickGSR94* /forum/post/16097910
> 
> 
> Is the BD60 really going to be only $300?? I saw some BD50's online for $500-$600.



The 60 is the replacement for the 35. The 55 (and 50) had analog outputs. The 80 is the replacement for the 55.


----------



## kinemax

Has anyone tried out the Momitsu BD-899? According to HKFlix's Ad the player is region-free for both Blu-Ray *and* SD.


----------



## pavel_1968

Wait for AVC A1UD or get Pioneer BDP-09FD (BDPLX91)?


Hi,


I am trying to decide whether I should trade in my Denon 3930 and wait for the AVC A1 UD Universal Disk player from denon that includes DL 4th (Denon Link) to my AVC A1HDA (5308) or if I should get the Pioneer BDP LX91 (in the USA BDP-09FD)?


Thank you!


Paul


----------



## Angel L.

I am on the fence b/w the 51fd or wait for the new 235 a few weeks away. I will be pairing it with a Pio 82 avr and a 6070 pdp that is 768 rez. I know its not 1080p, but the pdp accepts 1080p 24 from my ps3 right now and looks great.


I like the bulky look of the 51, but do not like the loading and boot times although I wont make that be a deal breaker. Will I have any benefit in using the analog audio from the 51fd or just go hdmi lossless pcm. If so then the 235 should be the same I guess.


----------



## JDB44

I'm actually in a similar boat as Angel L. I'd like to get a new BDP because I my PS3 makes too much noise when the fan is running full bore, (it's not in an area that is well ventilated for a couple of hours of use).


I'm debating between a Pio 05 or waiting for one of the new Pio players. I do like the look of the 05, but I realize that it would be to superficial to make my decision on that issue!


I'm hooking it up to my 151FD, so the newer players' Kuro link would come into play. However, I'm not sure it will really make any difference, (i.e. I think it's more marketing than it probably will be reality). My local dealer said the new Pios will be available in April, but I'm not convinced they'll be avail before July/August according to what I've read online.


----------



## uzun

Are there any netflix streaming compatible blu-ray players out there that can upconvert STANDARD DVDs to 1080/24p.


I know the panasonic 35 and 55 convert standard dvds to 1080/24p, do the newer panasonics also do this, and are there any other players that can, even without netflix support?


----------



## 7ryder

What's the latest on universal BR players? While I have most of my audio on a server, I do have a need for a universal player and only have room for one DVD player.


I know Denon is coming out with a too expensive (for me) model and Oppo will be coming out with theirs shortly....are there any others out there that don't cost more than $1000?


Thanks.


----------



## Sunkist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uzun* /forum/post/16107612
> 
> 
> Are there any netflix streaming compatible blu-ray players out there that can upconvert STANDARD DVDs to 1080/24p.
> 
> 
> I know the panasonic 35 and 55 convert standard dvds to 1080/24p, do the newer panasonics also do this, and are there any other players that can, even without netflix support?




All Blu-Ray players upconvert DVDs.


----------



## mister wiggles

Do the videos streamed from Netflix offer 5.1/7.1? Will an xbox or Samsung 2550 run through a receiver decode the streaming videos to output 5.1/7.1?


How do audio cd's sound played on the Samsung 2550?

Would it be worth the money to purchase a separate player for audio cd's?


----------



## pazzy2009

Hi Folks!


I am about to purchase a Blu RAy player ..


I was looking at the Panasonic DMP BD35 -- looks ok

then i discovered the BD55 which looks really sweet ,


What about the SONY BDP s550 ?


Would I be better getting Sony since they developed BluRay ?





ideally id like one that has the capability to trigger a slight delay with the audio --- in case some DVDs/blurays are out of sync .. my current panasonic DVD can do this --- or is this better to do with the receiver ?

however I would prefer the BluRay player to have this option.


----------



## ResIpsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mister wiggles* /forum/post/16111565
> 
> *Do the videos streamed from Netflix offer 5.1/7.1? Will an xbox or Samsung 2550 run through a receiver decode the streaming videos to output 5.1/7.1?*
> 
> 
> How do audio cd's sound played on the Samsung 2550?
> 
> Would it be worth the money to purchase a separate player for audio cd's?



1) No, it's two channel.


2) Yes, depending on the capabilities of your AVR. It will be the receiver, not the XBox or Samsung that matrixes the surround sounds for you, not the XBox or Samsung, they have no processing capabilities that I'm aware of.


----------



## 4ta23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/16090267
> 
> 
> Yes, it decodes DTS-MA.
> 
> 
> It is unsurpassed (except in some people's imaginations) in audio and video quality for Blu-ray playbeck.
> 
> 
> Whether it's best _for you_ depends on your needs.
> 
> 
> The PS3 is not for you if...
> 
> 
> ...you need multichannel audio outputs (for lossless audio with older receivers without HDMI);
> 
> ...you need to install your player in a rack;
> 
> ...you need to install your player where there is little ventilation;
> 
> ...you have a universal IR remote and aren't willing to pay extra to integrate it with the PS3 (which is bluetooth);
> 
> ...you won't be happy unless your AVR's little "Dolby TrueHD" or "DTS MA" lights go on (because the PS3 decodes those formats internally and sends out multichannel LPCM, so your AVR's "LPCM" light will go on instead.
> 
> ...you would be just as happy with a stand-alone player that costs less but lacks the PS3's gaming and media server features.
> 
> 
> I've never regretted buying my PS3 for a second. I recently installed PlayOn on my PC and now I can use the PS3 for streaming Hulu, Netflix, and more, besides all the other media content on my PC.



I would definetly agree with alot of what you are saying here. I have a PS3 and I love it. But... I also have a Pio 51FD and it beats the PS3 in pic quality for BD (very slight) and SD DVD (huge difference in quality). Other than that though the PS3 is very very solid, still has an amazing pic, I have an Onkyo 805 and on my 51FD I bit stream the audio and my Onkyo outperforms the PS3 for sound quality, it is just a little more clear and little better seperation of sound.


Go to the next level though it is a gamer machine, all the online play is free (awesome) unlike the XBox 360. I link it to my PC through media player for music listening did not know about PlayOn and any info would be nice and the list of other things the PS3 can do goes on and on. If I only had enough money for a single BluRay player hands down it would be a PS3 just because of all the other things it can do as well it really is an amazing piece of electronics.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4ta23* /forum/post/16113110
> 
> 
> I would definetly agree with alot of what you are saying here. I have a PS3 and I love it. But... I also have a Pio 51FD and it beats the PS3 in pic quality for BD (very slight) and SD DVD (huge difference in quality). Other than that though the PS3 is very very solid, still has an amazing pic, I have an Onkyo 805 and on my 51FD I bit stream the audio and my Onkyo outperforms the PS3 for sound quality, it is just a little more clear and little better seperation of sound.



I simply, flat out do not believe any post that claims "player xx is a slight bit better in PQ" or "player yy sounds a bit better when bitstreaming," pr any such superstition?


Why? Because (a) 100% of the time these claims are not backed up by the tiniest shred of objective data; (b) no one who has actually done objective tests using actual instruments and rigorous methodology has ever shown a difference in PQ between BD players (when playing a BD) that was not due to the player actually *changing* what is on the disc (through some sort of in-player video processing); (c) people who make these claims, when challenged to describe the methods they used to assure a level playing field, never do.


It doesn't matter whether the players being compared include a PS3 or not. These unsubstantiated, subjective opinions get thrown around here like they're worth something. They're not. They have negative worth, because they make it that much harder for people to discern the facts.


----------



## ResIpsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/16113306
> 
> 
> I simply, flat out do not believe any post that claims "player xx is a slight bit better in PQ" or "player yy sounds a bit better when bitstreaming," pr any such superstition?
> 
> 
> Why? Because (a) 100% of the time these claims are not backed up by the tiniest shred of objective data; (b) no one who has actually done objective tests using actual instruments and rigorous methodology has ever shown a difference in PQ between BD players (when playing a BD) that was not due to the player actually *changing* what is on the disc (through some sort of in-player video processing); (c) people who make these claims, when challenged to describe the methods they used to assure a level playing field, never do.
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter whether the players being compared include a PS3 or not. These unsubstantiated, subjective opinions get thrown around here like they're worth something. They're not. They have negative worth, because they make it that much harder for people to discern the facts.



Thank you for re-emphasizing this.


Posts like the ones preceding yours can be harmful, especially to those looking in this thread who may not be the most knowledgeable and are looking for solid advice based on fact, instead of comments like "there's more seperation of sound."


I'm far from the most knowledgable on this board, but also far from uninformed, and I don't even know what comments like these mean. Seperation of what kind of sound?


----------



## 4ta23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/16113306
> 
> 
> I simply, flat out do not believe any post that claims "player xx is a slight bit better in PQ" or "player yy sounds a bit better when bitstreaming," pr any such superstition?
> 
> 
> Why? Because (a) 100% of the time these claims are not backed up by the tiniest shred of objective data; (b) no one who has actually done objective tests using actual instruments and rigorous methodology has ever shown a difference in PQ between BD players (when playing a BD) that was not due to the player actually *changing* what is on the disc (through some sort of in-player video processing); (c) people who make these claims, when challenged to describe the methods they used to assure a level playing field, never do.
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter whether the players being compared include a PS3 or not. These unsubstantiated, subjective opinions get thrown around here like they're worth something. They're not. They have negative worth, because they make it that much harder for people to discern the facts.



I would agree with you alot on this statement. I have no professional equipment at all just my two eyes and ears. Now I have both my PS3 and my Pio hooked to the same Pio 5020 and Onkyo 805. On BD all I can say is that the settings in the 51FD make my blacks alot deeper and edge detail better but that is due to settings with in the player, it is more of a color issue, my PS3 seems to be brighter and black slightly (I mean very little here) greyed a bit. I may just have settings in my PS3 not set right, as I think my sony 350 I also have to say it has the same better effect. Now on SD DVD upconversion I can see a huge difference between the Pio and the PS3, I am no expert at all by any means but the pic on the Pio SD DVD Upconvert is outstanding, BD quality no way, but better than my PS3 and Sony 350 by far.


On sound for me I used the opening scene of I Am Legend as they pan in on a quiet city. You can hear the wind blowing and birds chirping and it bounces all over the speakers. I have run my Pio 51FD, PS3 internal decoding thru HDMI vs Bit Stream from 51FD to Onkyo and I hear a difference. I heard more chirpping birds and wind was louder and clearer and then you get to the part where the Mustang is driving through the streets is awesome but so loud hard to tell a difference in audio. I will say if left at the same levels of volume on the reciver when bit streamed it is louder right off the bat, no clue why that is but it is and others have said the same but loudness is not the same as quality of sound. It just seems to bounce around my speakers better letting the Onkyo do the audio work.


My over all point on the PS3 though was that if this is your first player and probably only for a bit the differences will not be known to you as it has a great pic and great sound quality, it is not sub par by any means of the imagination, not even close. I love my PS3 to death and actually it is a game system for all reality and it just happens to play BD and many other things to boot, so in my opinion this is still one of the best if not the best players out there and if the items on your list are of no concern to a person then this is the player to get. Just my two cents... no arguments from me.


----------



## 4ta23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ResIpsa* /forum/post/16113847
> 
> 
> Thank you for re-emphasizing this.
> 
> 
> Posts like the ones preceding yours can be harmful, especially to those looking in this thread who may not be the most knowledgeable and are looking for solid advice based on fact, instead of comments like "there's more seperation of sound."
> 
> 
> I'm far from the most knowledgable on this board, but also far from uninformed, and I don't even know what comments like these mean. Seperation of what kind of sound?



Seperation like the opening scene of I am Legend, all is quiet, you hear the wind blowing and birds chirpping, it bounces all over the room from one speaker to the next, makes you feel like the wind is blowing around you or birds are chirping over your shoulder, the sound bounces between all my speakers better immerses me in the sound like it is all around me better. That is what I meant. I am no expert either, just an average Joe Schmo with ears and eyes like everyone else, my tests are very basic and easy for any one to try. If you do not see a difference or hear a difference no biggie to me, to each his own, what works for me obviously does not work for others. I am sorry if my terms did not make sense, I have my own way of expressing what I am thinking I guess, a simple what did you mean by this would have been nice I guess. At the end of it all I agreed with the person about the PS3, awesome player and I highly recomend it to any one as I own one myself and it gets used every day, mainly for Call of Duty...lol.


If you ask me, I am the perfect guy to ask what one thinks about a certain something or other especially if I own it as I do not get all technical mainly because I do not care about the super tech language or even understand it, I want to hear it and see it period. Seems like a simple enough test for me. Of course I do understand the basics like Lossless sound and bit stream all the HD audio stuff and so on so what ever, just had an opinion. I finally see what alot of folks say about not being able to say anything on here. I see what I see hear what I hear and if you do not like well... you know.


----------



## florinescu

Hi guys, very interesting discussions here. A little history on my HD experience: I got a Samsung 1080p plasma tv last week and believe it or not, it is still in the box









I am refinishing my basement (where the tv will go)and am about 3-4 days away from the grand debut. In the mean time, I got a Bell HD PVR and all I'm missing now is a BD player. I am using a Yamaha RX-V2500 non HDMI AVR, so the 7.1 analog audio outputs are a must. At the same time my wallet is empty, but luckily I have some $300 in gift cards from a Canadian Best Buy like store (Future Shop). They carry the Sony BDP S550 for $329 + tax and based on the reviews I read on this forum it is a damn solid performer.

My question is very simple: should I go for it or should I also consider other players (Pioneer 51 for example)? Also, I will most likely wait until Friday and see if it goes on sale anywhere, since it's the end of the line for the Sony 550.


----------



## 4ta23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *florinescu* /forum/post/16114197
> 
> 
> Hi guys, very interesting discussions here. A little history on my HD experience: I got a Samsung 1080p plasma tv last week and believe it or not, it is still in the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am refinishing my basement (where the tv will go)and am about 3-4 days away from the grand debut. In the mean time, I got a Bell HD PVR and all I'm missing now is a BD player. I am using a Yamaha RX-V2500 non HDMI AVR, so the 7.1 analog audio outputs are a must. At the same time my wallet is empty, but luckily I have some $300 in gift cards from a Canadian Best Buy like store (Future Shop). They carry the Sony BDP S550 for $329 + tax and based on the reviews I read on this forum it is a damn solid performer.
> 
> My question is very simple: should I go for it or should I also consider other players (Pioneer 51 for example)? Also, I will most likely wait until Friday and see if it goes on sale anywhere, since it's the end of the line for the Sony 550.



I have the 51FD and I love it to death. It has the 7.1 analog outs but it does not decode as of yet DTS HD MA but this will be corrected with an upcoming firmware update which is easy enough to perform if you have a computer with a DVD burner or you can get the disk from Pioneer I beleive. I do not use the analog outs as I have HDMI reciever but the internal decoding in the 51FD is very nice and I have heard that the Audio DAC's in the 51FD are very good quality. The price is nice as well, I got mine for a great price and free shipping from 6th Ave.


----------



## jimkofla

I'm looking for a (quick loading) BD player with a fast-forward features similar to my (Sony SAT T60) TiVo.


On that fine venerable device with a nicely palm fitted remote control, when I hit the FF button a bar appears on the bottom of the screen showing how many minutes into a program I'm moving through. It operates at three speeds and by using an additional button I can jump forward (or back) by 15-minute intervals.


I've heard that some BD players load up faster now -- not sure which is the fastest -- but what would really sell me is fast-forward and rewind functionality similar to the TiVo. Anything even close out there?


Thank you!


----------



## ResIpsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *florinescu* /forum/post/16114197
> 
> 
> Hi guys, very interesting discussions here. A little history on my HD experience: I got a Samsung 1080p plasma tv last week and believe it or not, it is still in the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am refinishing my basement (where the tv will go)and am about 3-4 days away from the grand debut. In the mean time, I got a Bell HD PVR and all I'm missing now is a BD player. I am using a Yamaha RX-V2500 non HDMI AVR, so the 7.1 analog audio outputs are a must. At the same time my wallet is empty, but luckily I have some $300 in gift cards from a Canadian Best Buy like store (Future Shop). They carry the Sony BDP S550 for $329 + tax and based on the reviews I read on this forum it is a damn solid performer.
> 
> My question is very simple: should I go for it or should I also consider other players (Pioneer 51 for example)? Also, I will most likely wait until Friday and see if it goes on sale anywhere, since it's the end of the line for the Sony 550.



I would consider the Samsung 2550 if you need 7.1 outs. Outstanding PQ, utilizes the Reon chip, adds in streaming Netflix and Pandora over the 'Net if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## ResIpsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimkofla* /forum/post/16114316
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a (quick loading) BD player with a fast-forward features similar to my (Sony SAT T60) TiVo.
> 
> 
> On that fine venerable device with a nicely palm fitted remote control, when I hit the FF button a bar appears on the bottom of the screen showing how many minutes into a program I'm moving through. It operates at three speeds and by using an additional button I can jump forward (or back) by 15-minute intervals.
> 
> 
> I've heard that some BD players load up faster now -- not sure which is the fastest -- but what would really sell me is fast-forward and rewind functionality similar to the TiVo. Anything even close out there?
> 
> 
> Thank you!



The PS3 is probably the fast loading player of them all. And since fast-forward and rewind are big issues for you, the PS3 has a couple of features that no other player has that I'm aware of:


1)You can jump forward and back in more than one set interval (not just 15 minutes), I can't remember off the top of my head but I believe it may be 1 minute, 5 minutes, and 15 minutes options.



2) It also has a Go To feature. You can pick the time to go to, say 1 hour, 21 minutes and 11 seconds, and skip right to that exact point.


----------



## 4ta23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimkofla* /forum/post/16114316
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a (quick loading) BD player with a fast-forward features similar to my (Sony SAT T60) TiVo.
> 
> 
> On that fine venerable device with a nicely palm fitted remote control, when I hit the FF button a bar appears on the bottom of the screen showing how many minutes into a program I'm moving through. It operates at three speeds and by using an additional button I can jump forward (or back) by 15-minute intervals.
> 
> 
> I've heard that some BD players load up faster now -- not sure which is the fastest -- but what would really sell me is fast-forward and rewind functionality similar to the TiVo. Anything even close out there?
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Not sure about the tivo functions but the fastest load player is the PS3 and I have heard great things about the new Oppo.


----------



## s44

If I were sure the Pioneer were going to get its update, I'd recommend it over the Sony.


But Pioneer may well cut its Blu-Ray division loose after its next round of releases, and the promised update is months late already, and it's way more expensive in Canada, so...


----------



## uzun

I gather from the lack of response no one knows anything about BD players capable of upconverting standard definition DVD's to 1080/24p. Sunkist - Of course all BD players upconvert, but only the Panasonic 35 and 55 can do FRAME RATE CONVERSIONS of standard definition DVD's, outputting them at 24p. As far as I know no other players can do this, except perhaps the newer panasonics?


That's essentially what I'm asking, other than the Panasonic 35 and 55, are there ANY Blu-Ray players out there capable of outputting a standard definition DVD at 1080/24p, allowing you to watch Film Sourced material without pulldown.


----------



## ResIpsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uzun* /forum/post/16117375
> 
> 
> I gather from the lack of response no one knows anything about BD players capable of upconverting standard definition DVD's to 1080/24p. Sunkist - Of course all BD players upconvert, but only the Panasonic 35 and 55 can do FRAME RATE CONVERSIONS of standard definition DVD's, outputting them at 24p. As far as I know no other players can do this, except perhaps the newer panasonics?
> 
> 
> That's essentially what I'm asking, other than the Panasonic 35 and 55, are there ANY Blu-Ray players out there capable of outputting a standard definition DVD at 1080/24p, allowing you to watch Film Sourced material without pulldown.



I don't know that no one knows anything about them, other than the Panasonics are the only ones that do it.


Given that fact, it seems that most manufacturers must see it as a non-issue since Panasonic seems to be the only one who has addressed it. . A hint perhaps?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uzun* /forum/post/16117375
> 
> 
> I gather from the lack of response no one knows anything about BD players capable of upconverting standard definition DVD's to 1080/24p. Sunkist - Of course all BD players upconvert, but only the Panasonic 35 and 55 can do FRAME RATE CONVERSIONS of standard definition DVD's, outputting them at 24p. As far as I know no other players can do this, except perhaps the newer panasonics?
> 
> 
> That's essentially what I'm asking, other than the Panasonic 35 and 55, are there ANY Blu-Ray players out there capable of outputting a standard definition DVD at 1080/24p, allowing you to watch Film Sourced material without pulldown.



The OPPO BDP-83 does. See the online manual .


I haven't kept track of others.


-Bill


----------



## twalkman

I sometimes convert divx movies to a dvd format so I can play them on my standard dvd player. I realize these movies will be lower quality than regular dvd's.


Would the upconverting capabilities of the blue-ray players apply to this divx based movies as well?


That is, if a BR player is considered good at upconverting standard DVD's would it also be good at upconverting lower quality dvd's?


----------



## florinescu

I went to the store today and there was no stock on the Samsung 2500/2550. The Pioneer FD51 was $499 and I couldn't justify the difference between the Sony BDP550 at $329 and the said Pioneer.


Again thanks for your input.


Cheers!


----------



## Surge

Guys, I have a Samsung 2550 and can still return it to BB. It has a handshake issue (24P) with my Integra 9.9. I have not tried a walkaround. I have to figure out a way to run a wireless connection to the internet. I was thinking about the new LG BD390 with built in wireless. My question is if I get the 24p to work and the wireless which would be a better player for video and sound? Thanks Jon


----------



## winston9332

If you are thinking of making a purchase of a higher end blu ray player ($500), I strongly, strongly suggest you wait and get the Oppo. I got mine today and it blows the doors off my Pioneer 51FD, Panasonic 55, and Samsung 2550. It is awesome.


----------



## 4ta23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/16123424
> 
> 
> If you are thinking of making a purchase of a higher end blu ray player ($500), I strongly, strongly suggest you wait and get the Oppo. I got mine today and it blows the doors off my Pioneer 51FD, Panasonic 55, and Samsung 2550. It is awesome.



Unlike others in this post, I would like to ask you what it is you like better. I too have a 51FD and I am very interested in the Oppo as well and instead of being a disbeliever and nah sayer that any player out there can not have a better pic or sound over another (as I beleive this NOT to be true, read back a bit to see what I am talking about) I would love to hear what you like better about the Oppo. Your input and opinion are very much appreciated and wanted.


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4ta23* /forum/post/16125250
> 
> 
> Unlike others in this post, I would like to ask you what it is you like better. I too have a 51FD and I am very interested in the Oppo as well and instead of being a disbeliever and nah sayer that any player out there can not have a better pic or sound over another (as I beleive this NOT to be true, read back a bit to see what I am talking about) I would love to hear what you like better about the Oppo. Your input and opinion are very much appreciated and wanted.



check the oppo thread - bakerwi and i have briefly compared both. Blu ray PQ is about the same. I think I would give the nod to Oppo but it's close. As for SD DVD, the Oppo is about 15 to 20% better. It really cleans up bad transfers. If your screen is less than 46", one could argue that the 15 to 20% differential is reduced. The greatest differentiator is speed. The oppo loads in about a third of the time of the pioneer. Thus far the oppo also seems less sensitive to the beaten up disc from Netflix. I have had numerous error issues with my 51s. I love my two 51s - got to remember they are half the price of the oppo and probably the best real value out there. That said, if you want quality, speed, compatability, and top notch customer service, save your pennies and get the oppo.


----------



## 4ta23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/16125357
> 
> 
> check the oppo thread - bakerwi and i have briefly compared both. Blu ray PQ is about the same. I think I would give the nod to Oppo but it's close. As for SD DVD, the Oppo is about 15 to 20% better. It really cleans up bad transfers. If your screen is less than 46", one could argue that the 15 to 20% differential is reduced. The greatest differentiator is speed. The oppo loads in about a third of the time of the pioneer. Thus far the oppo also seems less sensitive to the beaten up disc from Netflix. I have had numerous error issues with my 51s. I love my two 51s - got to remember they are half the price of the oppo and probably the best real value out there. That said, if you want quality, speed, compatability, and top notch customer service, save your pennies and get the oppo.



Well said and thank you.


----------



## twalkman

Winston: How do you think the 83's speed compares to the PS3?


Is the 83's SD upscaling the same as the 983H (which I believe is now discontinued). Their product page implies it's the same.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twalkman* /forum/post/16127932
> 
> 
> Winston: How do you think the 83's speed compares to the PS3?



I'm not Winston, but see the FAQ: How fast are the load times? 



> Quote:
> Is the 83's SD upscaling the same as the 983H (which I believe is now discontinued). Their product page implies it's the same.



They are about identical. The BDP-83 has new Edge and Detail Enhancement and Noise Reduction controls which allow you to mess with the image a bit more. See What are the differences between this player and the OPPO 983H for DVD playback? 


-Bill


----------



## KAB53

Panasonic BD-60's are at Best Buy, The 80's will probably shortly behind.


----------



## nonoiz

Greetings.


I have just purchased a Panasonic 58PZ800u. I am biased to look at Panasonic Blu Ray players, hoping they have better compatibility (remotes etc). I am looking at reviews of highly popular BD-30K etc. I am not sure the build quality is very good. Devices with non gold-plated connectors turn me off ;-)


For somebody who likes Audio (perhaps more than Video): what are my choices please. I looked at the permanent AVS thread listing features side by side. But that is just a marketing bullet item comparison to me.


Could somebody point me toward two or three blu ray players which will have good build quality, sound and play my DVDs well too.


Call me old fashioned, but I see a whole lot of very popular Blu Ray players with just poor build quality. My old (very expensive) Pioneer Elite DVD player is very good with sound/video. But very poor software. So I am not exactly trying to buy the most expensive device. I have bitten by that bug before.


Appreciate replies with seriously objective content. And my apologies for the millionth recommendation question.


----------



## s44

It depends what your audio setup is.


----------



## transic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uzun* /forum/post/16117375
> 
> 
> I gather from the lack of response no one knows anything about BD players capable of upconverting standard definition DVD's to 1080/24p. Sunkist - Of course all BD players upconvert, but only the Panasonic 35 and 55 can do FRAME RATE CONVERSIONS of standard definition DVD's, outputting them at 24p. As far as I know no other players can do this, except perhaps the newer panasonics?
> 
> 
> That's essentially what I'm asking, other than the Panasonic 35 and 55, are there ANY Blu-Ray players out there capable of outputting a standard definition DVD at 1080/24p, allowing you to watch Film Sourced material without pulldown.



How important is this? I have a new 151FD that I'm looking to get a blu-ray player for.


----------



## MrWaverly

I'd like a great PQ with some way to get audio to my vintage stereo. I know the Pio 51 has analog outs. Does the Panny BD60? How would they compare? I don't think I would weight the load times too heavily here...


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrWaverly* /forum/post/16133687
> 
> 
> I'd like a great PQ with some way to get audio to my vintage stereo. I know the Pio 51 has analog outs. Does the Panny BD60?



Well, yeah, two -- not the full eight. For a two-channel vintage setup, though, that should be fine.


----------



## twalkman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/16129631
> 
> 
> I'm not Winston, but see the FAQ: How fast are the load times?
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thanks for pointing me to the 83 fax. I don't have a BR player yet, so it's shocking to see how slow the PS3 is. I guess it's good to see the 83 matching it. I'd hate to see the numbers for the slowest BR player.


----------



## JoeSchmoe007

I stopped following Blu-ray technology a couple years ago and really not up to date on it. My home theater setup consists of Denon 3803 receiver, 5.1 speaker system, 32 inch CRT TV and DVD player.


I am now considering purchase of 46 inch 1080P TV (LCD or Plasma) and Blu-Ray player but would like to keep my Denon 3803 for now. This receiver has no HDMI inputs and can only decode DD 5.1 and DTS 5.1


1) It seems I can use Sony BDP-S350 but I am not 100% positive. The plan is to connect S350 HDMI out directly to TV for the video and S350 coax digital output to Denon 3803 for audio.


What I am not sure of is what is actually output from S350 via coax digital. Is this one of new-fangled audio streams "downconverted" to DD or DTS 5.1? Or is it real DD 5.1 or DTS 5.1 soundtrack that I think (not really sure) every Blu-Ray disc is supposed to have for backward compatibility?


2) If S350 won't work as I described above Denon 3803 also has analog external inputs for multi-channel audio. I can then purchase S550 and connect its analog output to Denon inputs


Can anyone clarify pros and cons of both approaches?


----------



## mporreca01

I'm in the market for a Blu Ray player and have read a lot of this huge thread....is it safe to say that for around $300 the Panasonic BD60 is probably the best bet overall if I don't need Netflix streaming???


----------



## Kai Winters

I have a similar setup to what you are talking about buying. I use hdmi from the 350 directly to the tv and optical from the 350 to the receiver and use whatever I feel is best on the blu-ray dvd's audio offerings and perhaps a dsp setting if I feel like it.


You will not be able to get the latest greatest audio codecs...TrueHD, etc... That may or may not be that important to you. You will get Dobly Digital and down audio codecs.


You can always buy the 550 and use the analog connection to your receiver thereby getting the latest codecs for a lot less than replacing a very nice receiver.


----------



## PRO710HD

Are the new line of affordable BD players out yet? Mainly Sony, Panasonic?


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO710HD* /forum/post/16148892
> 
> 
> Are the new line of affordable BD players out yet? Mainly Sony, Panasonic?



Depends on your definition of affordable. New Panasonics are out.


----------



## saz25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeschmoe007* /forum/post/16146828
> 
> 
> I stopped following Blu-ray technology a couple years ago and really not up to date on it. My home theater setup consists of Denon 3803 receiver, 5.1 speaker system, 32 inch CRT TV and DVD player.
> 
> 
> I am now considering purchase of 46 inch 1080P TV (LCD or Plasma) and Blu-Ray player but would like to keep my Denon 3803 for now. This receiver has no HDMI inputs and can only decode DD 5.1 and DTS 5.1
> 
> 
> 1) It seems I can use Sony BDP-S350 but I am not 100% positive. The plan is to connect S350 HDMI out directly to TV for the video and S350 coax digital output to Denon 3803 for audio.
> 
> 
> What I am not sure of is what is actually output from S350 via coax digital. Is this one of new-fangled audio streams "downconverted" to DD or DTS 5.1? Or is it real DD 5.1 or DTS 5.1 soundtrack that I think (not really sure) every Blu-Ray disc is supposed to have for backward compatibility?
> 
> 
> 2) If S350 won't work as I described above Denon 3803 also has analog external inputs for multi-channel audio. I can then purchase S550 and connect its analog output to Denon inputs
> 
> 
> Can anyone clarify pros and cons of both approaches?



Hi, I have the exact same question. I have a Denon 4802 without HDMI. I am about to replace my plasma monitor (which uses component video) with one that supports HDMI.


I'd like to run the HDMI from the Blu-ray to the monitor, but to connect the audio from the blue-ray digital audio to the receiver.


I'll monitor this thread,

thanks,

Steve


----------



## PRO710HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KAB53* /forum/post/16150241
> 
> 
> Depends on your definition of affordable. New Panasonics are out.




I meant the 300 and under category.


I wonder if the Panny is any better than the earlier version in any way: I believe the predecessor was the BD35 right?


----------



## saz25

hi

Are there any blu ray players that also play sacd and DVD-audio discs?

Thx

Steve


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saz25* /forum/post/16151173
> 
> 
> hi
> 
> Are there any blu ray players that also play sacd and DVD-audio discs?
> 
> Thx
> 
> Steve



The OPPO BDP-83.


Denon has one coming.


-Bill


----------



## BHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeschmoe007* /forum/post/16146828
> 
> 
> I stopped following Blu-ray technology a couple years ago and really not up to date on it. My home theater setup consists of Denon 3803 receiver, 5.1 speaker system, 32 inch CRT TV and DVD player.
> 
> 
> I am now considering purchase of 46 inch 1080P TV (LCD or Plasma) and Blu-Ray player but would like to keep my Denon 3803 for now. This receiver has no HDMI inputs and can only decode DD 5.1 and DTS 5.1
> 
> 
> 1) It seems I can use Sony BDP-S350 but I am not 100% positive. The plan is to connect S350 HDMI out directly to TV for the video and S350 coax digital output to Denon 3803 for audio.
> 
> 
> What I am not sure of is what is actually output from S350 via coax digital. Is this one of new-fangled audio streams "downconverted" to DD or DTS 5.1? Or is it real DD 5.1 or DTS 5.1 soundtrack that I think (not really sure) every Blu-Ray disc is supposed to have for backward compatibility?
> 
> 
> 2) If S350 won't work as I described above Denon 3803 also has analog external inputs for multi-channel audio. I can then purchase S550 and connect its analog output to Denon inputs
> 
> 
> Can anyone clarify pros and cons of both approaches?



Slight skew to your query. I moved from a 27" CRT to 50" plazma last fall. If you can manage the few extra $$ and space permits, do consider 50"; you will not regret it.


I also have a non-HDMI receiver (Yamaha). I run HDMI from my Panny BD35 to the TV (also Panasonic) and optical to the Yamaha. Even though you _only_ get Dolby it is way better than CD based audio... more BD disk space for audio.


Good luck with your decisions... but shopping is 1/2 the fun!


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeschmoe007* /forum/post/16146828
> 
> 
> I stopped following Blu-ray technology a couple years ago and really not up to date on it. My home theater setup consists of Denon 3803 receiver, 5.1 speaker system, 32 inch CRT TV and DVD player.
> 
> 
> I am now considering purchase of 46 inch 1080P TV (LCD or Plasma) and Blu-Ray player but would like to keep my Denon 3803 for now. This receiver has no HDMI inputs and can only decode DD 5.1 and DTS 5.1
> 
> 
> 1) It seems I can use Sony BDP-S350 but I am not 100% positive. The plan is to connect S350 HDMI out directly to TV for the video and S350 coax digital output to Denon 3803 for audio.



Sure, that'll work. Or optical.



> Quote:
> What I am not sure of is what is actually output from S350 via coax digital. Is this one of new-fangled audio streams "downconverted" to DD or DTS 5.1? Or is it real DD 5.1 or DTS 5.1 soundtrack that I think (not really sure) every Blu-Ray disc is supposed to have for backward compatibility?



Every BD (with a very tiny number of exceptions) will provide a high-bitrate DTS or Dolby Digital "core" track that will work with your receiver, and sound (to most people's ears) nearly indistinguishable from the new HD "lossless" audio. (The exceptions seem to be a handful of concert discs whose only multichannel audio is linear PCM, and whose Dolby track is only stereo.)



> Quote:
> 2) If S350 won't work as I described above Denon 3803 also has analog external inputs for multi-channel audio. I can then purchase S550 and connect its analog output to Denon inputs



This will also work, and will provide lossless audio from any disc as long as the player can decode it. A few players still can't decode DTS Master Audio internally, and should be avoided if you plan to use analog outputs. The S550 is a good choice, IMO. I just installed one in a 400-seat auditorium.



> Quote:
> Can anyone clarify pros and cons of both approaches?



Digital out from the player will sound great and is very simple. But you won't hear lossless audio. And you will lose the "secondary audio" feature (PIP commentaries, menu sounds, etc.) of Blu-ray except with players that re-encode the audio after mixing it (not all do). Another advantage to using digital is that you can use all of your receiver's processing features, including speaker/crossover/delay settings; these are usually more flexible on AVRs than on players.


Analog out from the player will let you hear lossless audio, and secondary audio. But it can be fussy to set up, and most players offer less flexibility than AVRs when choosing crossover frequencies, speaker sizes and distances, etc. In some rooms with some speakers, this may have an audible impact.


----------



## BJOO907

Hello.


I've narrowed down my choice down to 3 and wanted to get some feedback on which one is recommend. I currently do not have an audio setup, but, will in the future.
Panasonic BD60
SamSung P2550
Sony PS3


Here are my criteria's.

PQ
upconvert
Load time


Cost aside, as I can get each one for around the same price, which would you recommend?



TIA,

Brian


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BJOO907* /forum/post/16155109
> 
> 
> Hello.
> 
> 
> I've narrowed down my choice down to 3 and wanted to get some feedback on which one is recommend. I currently do not have an audio setup, but, will in the future.
> Panasonic BD60
> SamSung P2550
> Sony PS3
> 
> 
> Here are my criteria's.
> 
> PQ
> upconvert
> Load time
> 
> 
> Cost aside, as I can get each one for around the same price, which would you recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Brian



Panasonic


----------



## Brajesh

I'm not active in this forum as I own a PS3 & have been happy with it overall. However, I'm noticing a lot of new dedicated Blu-ray players coming out & wondering if I should look into getting one to replace my PS3. I have a Panny AE3000U 1080p/24 projector, a 120" 2.35:1 screen & an Onkyo SR806 receiver that decodes TrueHD/DTS-Master.


What I Like About the PS3

- First-rate Blu-ray playback: video quality, quick load time

- Resumes playback where last left off on some discs

- New firmware updates with constant improvements

- Good AVCHD support (on DVD media) (very important to me)

- Internal storage for BD-Live (but hardly use it; also 1GB SD cards/USB sticks are cheap)

- Streaming of media files on computer; using PlayOn to watch Hulu, Netflix (this feature is nice to have, not a must)


What I Don't Like About the PS3

- Bluetooth forces use of IR-adapter remote w/limited functionality

- No TrueHD/DTS-Master bitstream (although I likely wouldn't hear the difference)

- No LED display, so need to turn on PJ to play/navigate CDs, mp3

- Computer needs to be on w/PlayOn running to stream Hulu, Netflix

- Can't be modded for regionfree DVD/Blu-ray playback, while some dedicated players can be


Also, I have a Popcorn Hour A-110 for my video files & streaming needs, so don't need the PS3 or a Blu-ray player for all that.


Maybe I've answered my own question...basically keep the PS3 as it's still the best Blu-ray player & live with its few shortcomings. Unless... there is a better Blu-ray player out there w/first-rate Blu-ray playback, even quicker load/navigation and solid AVCHD support.


----------



## Ruined

Might want to look into the upcoming Oppo BDP-83, it seems to fit best with your needs. It will deliver superior video quality over the PS3, especially with 1080i encoded Blu-ray discs & DVDs.


----------



## zero hectic

I'm looking to pick up a stand alone blu-ray player in the next day or two and having trouble making a final decision. My primary concerns are PQ, load time and ease of use (remote and menu). I'm looking at the Samsung BD-P1600, the LG BD370 and the Panasonic DMP-BD60. From the reviews I've read they all seem to have their own small set of issues (the door on the Samsung, the lack of a back usb port on the LG and relatively slow load times on the Panasonic), but comparable price and picture quality. So what's the general consensus regarding these three?


----------



## chcbb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zero hectic* /forum/post/16165970
> 
> 
> I'm looking to pick up a stand alone blu-ray player in the next day or two and having trouble making a final decision. My primary concerns are PQ, load time and ease of use (remote and menu). I'm looking at the Samsung BD-P1600, the LG BD370 and the Panasonic DMP-BD60. From the reviews I've read they all seem to have their own small set of issues (the door on the Samsung, the lack of a back usb port on the LG and relatively slow load times on the Panasonic), but comparable price and picture quality. So what's the general consensus regarding these three?



I'm also interested in these three players; I'm in the market for Blu-ray (my dvd player has been acting up lately). I have a 46" Samsung LCD. I don't game so don't want to pay the extra for a PS3. I have some money to Amazon so want to get something that is available directly from them; the three players listed above are all in the $250-$300 range on Amazon right now. Streaming Netflix is nice, but I already hookup my laptop to the tv which works fine, plus I would need to get a powerline adapter to run the ethernet downstairs to the living room which would add more cost. So, what's the consensus on a stand alone player in this price range?


----------



## chcbb

Also, the Sammy BD-P1500 is now priced at just $190, is it worth the extra $75+ to get a newer player (eg BD-P1600, BD 370 or DMP-BD60), or would the 1500 fit my needs if I'm not a big video/audio-phile?


----------



## snoballz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ruined* /forum/post/16165252
> 
> 
> Might want to look into the upcoming Oppo BDP-83, it seems to fit best with your needs. It will deliver superior video quality over the PS3, especially with 1080i encoded Blu-ray discs & DVDs.




Is there an announced release date on the Oppo? Does it have Netflix streaming? Is there a comparable model in the Panasonic line w/ Netflix streaming?


TIA! I am very new to Blu-Ray.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snoballz* /forum/post/16169544
> 
> 
> Is there an announced release date on the Oppo?



Mid-April, but that's an estimate, not a promise. There are 350 early adopter players out now and it depends on their experiences.



> Quote:
> Does it have Netflix streaming?



No.


-Bill


----------



## Brajesh

The Oppo looks good, but the lack of region-free DVD, let alone Blu-ray, makes it overpriced IMHO. Don't think you're going to get better Blu-ray PQ on one player vs. another, especially among the newest offerings from Panasonic, Samsung & Sony.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brajesh* /forum/post/16170211
> 
> 
> The Oppo looks good, but the lack of region-free DVD, let alone Blu-ray, makes it overpriced IMHO.



What current US Blu-ray player has region-free DVD or Blu-ray?



> Quote:
> Don't think you're going to get better Blu-ray PQ on one player vs. another, especially among the newest offerings from Panasonic, Samsung & Sony.



That seems to be the forum consensus, which I have put into the BDP-83 FAQ: Is the Blu-ray picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player? 



> Quote:
> Opinions vary, but the consensus seems to be that Blu-ray player picture quality is very similar among all players producing 1080p images from 1080p disc content, which is how almost all film-based movies are mastered on Blu-ray disc.



-Bill


----------



## jimutc

Anyone have any experiences with the Denon DVD-1800BD? It doesn't seem to popular around here.


I just got a new TV, a PRO-111FD, and want to have a good SD-DVD player to upconvert to 1080p to take advantage of my TV. I would also like a Blue-Ray option, but SD-DVD is my main concern. I saw this player in a local store playing an SD-DVD, and it looked so well I made the salesman take it out and prove to me that it wasn't Blue-Ray. I looked really good, compared to ALL other DVD players in the store.





Should I go with this player now, wait for the Oppo BDP-83, or wait for the Pioneer Elite BDP-23f? Any other options? PS3 is out of the question because of the sub-par SD-DVD upconversion...


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimutc* /forum/post/16172326
> 
> 
> Anyone have any experiences with the Denon DVD-1800BD? It doesn't seem to popular around here.



What are you talking about? LINK


----------



## jimutc

there are only 6 pages. I've read them all and there seems to be no real comparisons or reviews. Other players have 100+ pages of reviews/notes/comparisons...


----------



## Brajesh




> Quote:
> What current US Blu-ray player has region-free DVD or Blu-ray?



None out of the box, except the LG BH200. But, almost all the Panasonic players & some Sony/Pioneer players can be modded for region-free BD & DVD. See here.


----------



## a guy

Hi Guys and Gals,


I have been reading these threads for a while in trying to decide, and had to give it a go myself.


I just finished playing with a Sony S5000es, a Denon 3800bdci, a Pioneer bdp-09, and a Pioneer BDP 51FD. (...and an old Denon 5900). I spent literally 3 weeks on my days off going at it...


All Players had the latest updates.


After listening and watching all four, here are my opinions...


1. Loading Speed: Batman Dark Night BR

Denon 3800 loaded about 20 sec. All three of the others took about 35 seconds. The Denon's latest update apparently is just about 2/3 faster than the other machines for loading BR discs which were virtually identical for load speeds. Denon wins the load contest, but they are all liveable.


2. Power on's to tray open were all almost identical on all four.


3. Picture: I have a 65" HD CRT TV. Those of you with GIANT or better screens should evaluate further, but here were my results;


In most tests, the Pioneer 51 and 09 were very similar in that you can tell they are both designed with the same characteristics, but the 09 has everything tweaked just better and has a few more adjustments, and I assume better componentry.


The Pioneer 09 (on my tv) is very rich, excellent, and, i'll say, cleaner than the 51, but the 51 is not bad. 51 was the darkest, least defined and most grainy of the 4 players.


Denon 3800 had a decent picture, but on my best adjustments it was no better, if not worse than my Denon 5900 when it comes to upsampling regular dvd's.


Sony s5000, for me was the Clear Winner (but only slightly over the 09) The main reason that makes it win over the Pioneer 09 is that with the 'reality enhancer' on, really did give a "3d" effect which really put people in a spacial setting in the pictures. ... almost like you could walk past one of them and talk to the person behind them and know exactly how many steps you would have to take. It was almost scary. (I have also seen this feature on smaller tv's and cheaper Sonys and they really got something there!) Otherwise, I would call the Sony picture a little cleaner, clearer, and brighter than the 09, but the 09 a little richer and more color saturated. So between the 09 and 5000, you should do your own comparison and choose your preference.


4. Analog Audio out sound:


The 51FD sounded just fine. As I said, the 09 is similar sounding in characteristic, but just ever so slightly richer sounding in its presentation. However, the 09 definitely lacks fine detail and ambiance in the analog outs that you would expect from a $2200 player. I would describe the sound as slightly bass heavy (not in a bad way, I liked the bass), and smooth. Similar to a system I had previously with B&K amplification and Paradigm Studio speakers. ...But definitely lacking if you have a higher end system. If I had to buy on analog sound alone, I would have a hard time paying 5-10x more for the 09 over the 51, and I quite frankly expected more with all those Wolfson DACs. Between the two, I would go for the 51 and not buy the 09 for it's analog sound. The 51 is similar style of sound and so close to the 09 I just could not justify.


The Denon 3800: I wanted to like the 3800 because, of the 4 players, it is the ONLY one with adjustable Bass Management. It had a great bunch of selections, and I loved its menus and remote, on screen display, and also you can a/b directly from the analogue to digital outs instantaneously. (On the other3 you have to go back in to the menu and stop the movie every time). The only problem was that after I got it all set up (Cool!!!...or so I thought...) The Sound Absolotely SUCKED from the analog outs. It sounded like a cheapo $50 player. It was clean and clear, but just dead boring. NO ambiance, NO richness, NO fullness, NO spatial effect, NO transient attack, NO detail, NO Nothing... just plain and clear but cheapie sound.


Sony S5000es:

Sony's Sound BY FAR was the best on my system in the analog 7.1 outs. It actually has two settings on the DACs. "Sharp" and "Slow".

Sharp: Excellent in; Transient attack and Detail, Very good in; Ambiance, spatial effect, Richness, fullness (Not quite as rich/full bass as the 09 but seemed more accurate in that regard rather than a slightly maybe overemphasized rich/full in the 09)

Slow: Excellent in Ambiance, Spatial effect, and Detail, but slightly more "laid back" and less transient attack and detail than 'sharp', and similar in rich/full to 'sharp'.


The Sony S5000es is the only player in this group worth spending $1200-1500 over the PIO 51FD for analog sound, because it is the only one that provides the fine detail and live 'you are there' sound to justify the higher price. For example, on Eagles Live Hell freezes over: Hotel California; With the s5000 You can hear their fingers move on the guitar strings and each individual 'pluck' and resonation of the strings, even at lower volumes. While on the PIO 09, the sound is just sort of smoothed over and you just hear guitar sound, but not the fine detail and ambiance of each guitar string.



For me I HAVE TO HAVE the best possible Analog outs of the players because my system does not have HDMI, but is very high end. To replace it with the new Krell, Classe, Meridian, etc. starts at $8000 and goes up from there.


If you have a "high end" system, say main speakers that start at $5000 up (Like, say, B&W Nautilus or Diamond series, or Paradigm signature series, Wilson, etc. or better), and/or older processor without HDMI like starting with say Krell, Classe, Theta, Proceed, you have no choice but to go with the Sony S5000es for sound.


If you have a GIANT or plasma display But Mid-fi (say Anthem, Denon, Sony, Pioneer processor, and Speakers that don't have the ultra tweeters, (like say Paradigm studio series, Klipsch, Polk Audio, B&W CDM, etc.) or an HDMI Pocessor that you already like the sound of, you should look at both the Sony 5000 and Pioneer 09. And if your system is slightly bright sounding (like maybe w/Klipsch speakers) you may prefer the sound of the Pioneer to the Sony.


Any other "lesser system", I thought the Pioneer 51 is just fine especially since it is around $300 now compared to $1500-2200 for the others. And then I would have to check out the Sony PS3 and Maybe the Panasonic, and maybe wait for Pioneers or Sony's New ones that are coming out soon.


As far as Denon is concerned, (I have and like other Denon Products), The 3800 is just a waste of money as far as sound, and the Pioneer 51 picture is almost just as good... So....


The things I didn't like about the Sony 5000 are:

Only one bass management setting (Speakers 'small' or 'Large')

It's hard to ff or rw to an exact spot on a disk.


Things I didn't like about Pioneer:

Lack of detail and ambiance in sound in analog

Only one bass Management setting (speakers 'small' or 'large')

No DTS MA (they say they are working on it)


Okay, so I think I probably left some things out, and I am sure I probably pissed someone off with my opinions and/or terminoligy, but after reading Joerod's review I really thought I would want the Pioneer even though it was slightly higher priced..., but then Denon had all the Fancy Jazzy Bass management adjustments, coolest remote, and best on screen menu presentation, it loaded fastest, and is easiest to get a deal on (But the sound SUCKED!) and picture was nothing special, and some guys on here said they have had breakage issues with their Denon Blu ray and DVD players. (My Denon 5900 DVD player has had NO defects since I bought it new)


Initially, I least expected to like the Sony S5000, but I figured I should try it, and after using it in MY system, I can't even consider the other 2g'ish players. Oh yeah, and the Sony has a 5 year Warranty as well.


I hope this review is helpful to all of you out there as it's a lot of $$$ to just lay down, and then decide you got the wrong one.


I'm sure next year we will all be kicking ourselves because Sony and Pioneer will have a newer better one and maybe you will be able to get a Denon A1-UD for 2g by then... and it specs out a lot better than the 3800 so maybe it will be (alot better).


Good luck to you all...(and myself whom I may have made single by spending too much time with blu ray players instead of my girlfriend)


----------



## sayguh

I've got a gift certificate to Sears I want to use on a blu-ray player. All the people I talk to point me to the PS3 but this is sopposed to be a family blu-ray player and my mother has a hard enough time getting the TV to even turn on.


I want to know based on the technical specifications of the audio and video standards supported by each system, and possibly the DSP's within, which blu-ray player is the better option.


I am a gamer, however I've never liked the playstation and I have a nice computer Rig for games, and an Xbox1 for emulators etc.


I'd like to compare:


Playstation 3 - I've herd it's still the best blu-ray player on the market. Fastest BD load times is what I've herd and it makes for a good media center.


Samsung 2500 - Streaming netflix like the roco box. Apparently has the HQV chip inside which i've herd is a big deal. Down side is Sears might not have it anymore.


Samsung 3600 - The only difference I've noticed between this and the 2500 is the free wifi dongle. And I've herd they removed the HQV chip :-(


Please let me know what your opinion on the matter is. As an engineer I feel like the PS3 should be outdated. And my friends keep saying "but infinite firmware updates fix that!" and I keep saying back "U can't use a firmware update to update hardware!" So, what's inside these bad boys? Which one is more future proof? All of these guys have firmware updates pushed to them, but based on the internals, what'st he best option?


----------



## chcbb

After doing some more research it seems like the Samsung BD-P2500 is generally well liked; having the Reon chip for DVD upscaling would definitely be a plus, and it has Netflix/Pandora. I can get an open box one for a little under $300, would you recommend going with that option, or a newer gen. player in the price range? I was thinking Samsung BD-P1600, Panasonic DMP-BD60 or LG BD370. The other option is a new BD-P1500 which is now under $200.


Thanks!


----------



## 2chnut

^^^^ I think you mean the Samsung 2550. The 2550 has both Netflix and Pandora whereas the 2500 has only Netflix. I got my 2550 about a week ago from E-Outlet Canada and I'm loving it.


----------



## chcbb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2chnut* /forum/post/16180056
> 
> 
> ^^^^ I think you mean the Samsung 2550. The 2550 has both Netflix and Pandora whereas the 2500 has only Netflix. I got my 2550 about a week ago from E-Outlet Canada and I'm loving it.



Aha thanks. Other than Pandora are there any significant differences? I've found some open box 2500's for a decent price.


----------



## sayguh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chcbb* /forum/post/16182092
> 
> 
> Aha thanks. Other than Pandora are there any significant differences? I've found some open box 2500's for a decent price.



I may be mistaken, but i think the 2500 has pandora and netflix with a firmware update. They are the same unit, but the 2550 was for Best Buy only when it came out. At this point though i think they have an update that gives the 2500 pandora.


Also if i'm wrong, not having pandora isn't the end of the world.


----------



## Charles R




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *a guy* /forum/post/16177788
> 
> 
> Picture: I have a 65" HD CRT TV. Those of you with GIANT or better screens should evaluate further, but here were my results;



Also those with a progressive (digital) display?


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *a guy* /forum/post/16177788
> 
> 
> I just finished playing with a Sony S5000es, a Denon 3800bdci, a Pioneer bdp-09, and a Pioneer BDP 51FD. (...and an old Denon 5900). I spent literally 3 weeks on my days off going at it...



Thanks for the yeoman's work.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sayguh* /forum/post/16178796
> 
> 
> So, what's inside these bad boys? Which one is more future proof? All of these guys have firmware updates pushed to them, but based on the internals, what'st he best option?



It depends on what use (lots of SD DVDs? media center stuff?) and other equipment (speakers, receiver) are involved.


----------



## Twylight

just curious - I am being ravaged by upgraditis right now and looking at stand alone BD players.


Only BD content. Any actual tests out there or just some good ole audiophiles "knowing" the picture is better...


Onkyo 905 receiver, 120" screen, Pana 3000 projector


I know the oppo will be good when it comes out, just dont know if it will improve BD playback as opposed to SD,SACD, etc


Thanks


----------



## mbyrnes

I have the PS3 as a Blu-Ray player and I love it. That said I also bought it as a game console. The nice thing is that I was able to add features through updates that weren't available originally. Now most BD players have the same features for less.


I also use it to stream Pandora Radio from the internet. That alone is worth the difference in price to me. You also won't get the 905 to say Dolby True HD as the PS3 doesn't bit-stream.


If you want a player for purely BD movies I would go with a cheaper alternative.


----------



## Jacob305

I have a panasonic 30 player. they have the panasonic 35 and 60.. you might want to look into that.


Jacob


----------



## millerwill

For BD itself, I don't think anything is any better (or much worse) than the PS3. The significant features that might be better are less fan noise, dvd upconversion, and the ability to Bitstream lossless audio formats to your AVR.


----------



## 4ta23

I also have the PS3 and love it, makes a great BD player as well as a lot of other things. I also have a sony 350 and a Pio 51 FD and my fav is the Pio. It by far has a better SD DVD pic quality over the other two and just a bit better on BD. My Sony also has a better up conversion on SD DVD as well. I like the fact that my Sony and Pio bit stream all the HD Audio formats as my reciver sounds better on bitstream audio decoding than all the players doing the decoding. And yes I know the Pio does not decode DTS HD MA not sure if the updates on the sony 350 allows it to either, some one can clarify that.


----------



## Guitar Maker

Hi Folks,


Just ordered Samsung LN46A650 LCD TV and read through many pages of different blue ray players. After reading as much as I could, I found Samsung BD-P1600 and Panasonic DMP-BD60 to be new Blue Ray players and getting good reviews.


I would like to know if anyone had chance to compare both or opinions about these two...of course if you think there are better players out there for this price, please suggest.


Primary things I will be doing with this BD Player is watch movies with my wife at night and let my 2 1/2 year old boy watch Nemo and Cars.


Majority of our DVD is non-Blue ray since we never had BD player. So I do want to watch the old DVD's we have as well as Blue Ray discs we will purchae very soon.


Plase share your opinion or experience amongst these two new BD players.


thanks you, David


----------



## Sharp45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/16151188
> 
> 
> The OPPO BDP-83.
> 
> 
> Denon has one coming.



The original question was "Blu-ray player that does DVD-Audio and SACD?"


I just downloaded the preliminary manual for the OPPO. It says explicitly that it does not support DVD-Audio.


I am also looking for a DVD or Blu-ray player that does SACD and DVD-Audio bitstreamed over HDMI. Preferably Blu-ray so I don't have to have two things.


Is there any current player?


Cheers!


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sharp45* /forum/post/16186428
> 
> 
> The original question was "Blu-ray player that does DVD-Audio and SACD?"
> 
> 
> I just downloaded the preliminary manual for the OPPO. It says explicitly that it does not support DVD-Audio.
> 
> 
> I am also looking for a DVD or Blu-ray player that does SACD and DVD-Audio bitstreamed over HDMI. Preferably Blu-ray so I don't have to have two things.
> 
> 
> Is there any current player?
> 
> 
> Cheers!



The nice thing about online manuals is that they can be updated.


For OPPO BDP-83, DVD-A support has always been planned and the current Early Adopter firmware has preliminary support, meaning some discs play and others don't. Another update or two and it will be done.


Then the manual can be revised.


-Bill


----------



## Road Rash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Guitar Maker* /forum/post/16186258
> 
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> Just ordered Samsung LN46A650 LCD TV and read through many pages of different blue ray players. After reading as much as I could, I found Samsung BD-P1600 and Panasonic DMP-BD60 to be new Blue Ray players and getting good reviews.
> 
> 
> I would like to know if anyone had chance to compare both or opinions about these two...of course if you think there are better players out there for this price, please suggest.
> 
> 
> Primary things I will be doing with this BD Player is watch movies with my wife at night and let my 2 1/2 year old boy watch Nemo and Cars.
> 
> 
> Majority of our DVD is non-Blue ray since we never had BD player. So I do want to watch the old DVD's we have as well as Blue Ray discs we will purchae very soon.
> 
> 
> Plase share your opinion or experience amongst these two new BD players.
> 
> 
> thanks you, David



I would go with the Panasonic myself but that's just me.










More importantly your question belongs in the OFFICIAL "HELP ME CHOOSE A PLAYER" THREAD to keep the clutter down to a minimum around here.


----------



## mkoreiwo

I am looking to replace a Samsung BD-P1200, which I use only for BD playback, not SD DVD. I haven't have any issues with any discs that I have purchased sine their 2.5 FW update, and pq is fine.


While I should probably hang on to this player since lately it hasn't frustrated me, I would consider a new player that would provide better pq on sd *AND* BD dvds....


There is a lot of buzz about the OPPO, and I have heard a lot about the Pioneer 51 (I believe that's the model).


For anyone with experience with moving from a Samsung 1200, what sort of recommendations can you offer?


Thanks,


Mike


----------



## sage11x

The panasonic with it's unipher chip will do a better job with upconversion of your existing DVD collection.


The new samsung has netflix- which if you don't already have an xbox 360 or roku is a MAJOR selling point in my book.


I owned the bd60 for a week or two before exchanging it for the samsung 2500. For about the same price the 2500 has netflix and excellent upconversion, plus the 5.1 analog outputs I needed.


... One more thing, the panasonic will be alot more resistant to fingerprints from the little one.


----------



## jasonvw

Hello, I am very new to BD talk and have read much of this thread. Let me tell you what I have and what I am looking for. Any help is GREATLY appreciated.

I have:


Samsung 720 DLP 50" TV

Denon AVR 1802 Reciever

Sony 480 DVD player
I am looking for:


A good upconvert for my existing SD movies

BR capable for movies I will buy

NetFlix streaming (I have 10+ MB download speed)

Something in the $300 range

Questions:


1) What would you buy?

2) Will my Denon be holding me back on audio? I connect all video direct to the TV.

3) Anything else I should consider?


THANK YOU!


----------



## Cortiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Guitar Maker* /forum/post/16186258
> 
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> Just ordered Samsung LN46A650 LCD TV and read through many pages of different blue ray players. After reading as much as I could, I found Samsung BD-P1600 and Panasonic DMP-BD60 to be new Blue Ray players and getting good reviews.
> 
> 
> I would like to know if anyone had chance to compare both or opinions about these two...of course if you think there are better players out there for this price, please suggest.
> 
> 
> Primary things I will be doing with this BD Player is watch movies with my wife at night and let my 2 1/2 year old boy watch Nemo and Cars.
> 
> 
> Majority of our DVD is non-Blue ray since we never had BD player. So I do want to watch the old DVD's we have as well as Blue Ray discs we will purchae very soon.
> 
> 
> Plase share your opinion or experience amongst these two new BD players.
> 
> 
> thanks you, David



I would go with the Panasonic. Samsung players has not been reliable so far with almost all previous models full of glitches, movies that will not play, lock ups, freezeups, etc. Plus their customer service support is dreadful, and they take forever to release firmware updates to fix issues. Now, their new 2009 players look very nice and are packed with nice features like, Netflix. But their reliabilty remains a big "?". In contrast, the Panasonic players has always been very reliable with minimum playability issues and their product support is one of the best in the business, IMHO.


You should also take a look a the Sony players, the S350 or S550. Those are very nice players, reliable and offer nice PQ and AQ. Or could wait for their new models, the S360 and S560 that should be realease in May or June.


Hope this helps.


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoreiwo* /forum/post/16187055
> 
> 
> I am looking to replace a Samsung BD-P1200, which I use only for BD playback, not SD DVD. I haven't have any issues with any discs that I have purchased sine their 2.5 FW update, and pq is fine.
> 
> 
> While I should probably hang on to this player since lately it hasn't frustrated me, I would consider a new player that would provide better pq on sd *AND* BD dvds....
> 
> 
> There is a lot of buzz about the OPPO, and I have heard a lot about the Pioneer 51 (I believe that's the model).
> 
> 
> For anyone with experience with moving from a Samsung 1200, what sort of recommendations can you offer?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Mike



My situation is very similar to yours, having had a Sammy 1200 for over a year. It's not been horrible, hanging up or refusing to play just a few BD's, and never an issue with sd dvd (which it upconverts extremely well).


But I am planning to replace it (actually move it to another room for use only for sd dvd), and the major contenders have been the Panny BD60 and the upcoming Oppo 83. The Panny would be the obvious choice if I didn't think that its dvd upconversion is not as good as the Oppo (or that of the 1200), because I am not interested in all the extra 'stuff' on the Oppo: all I care about is BD performance, dvd upconversion quality, lossless audio, and, of course, reliability (which is Samsung's Achilles heel!). I wish Oppo had such a 'strip down' version of the 83. Maybe I'll just wait a while until they do.


----------



## Sharp45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/16186747
> 
> 
> For OPPO BDP-83, DVD-A support has always been planned and the current Early Adopter firmware has preliminary support, meaning some discs play and others don't. Another update or two and it will be done.



Thanks. I guess I will wait and see what the production OPPO is like then before making a purchasing decision. My PS3 and Denon DVD-1920 will do in the meantime, although I can't figure out how to get the Denon to play the dedicated DVD-A tracks (as opposed to the DVD-V) for the life of me.


Cheers!


----------



## chcbb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sage11x* /forum/post/16187302
> 
> 
> The panasonic with it's unipher chip will do a better job with upconversion of your existing DVD collection.
> 
> 
> The new samsung has netflix- which if you don't already have an xbox 360 or roku is a MAJOR selling point in my book.
> 
> 
> I owned the bd60 for a week or two before exchanging it for the samsung 2500. For about the same price the 2500 has netflix and excellent upconversion, plus the 5.1 analog outputs I needed.
> 
> 
> ... One more thing, the panasonic will be alot more resistant to fingerprints from the little one.



Would anyone else recommend the Samsung BD-P2500 over a newer BD player? I was thinking either the Panasonic BD60 or the Samsung BD-P1600 or the LG BD 370, but found that Amazon has some open box 2500's for around the same price as these players. Will the 2500 being a "generation behind" cause any problems down the road, or should firmware updates keep it up to date?


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chcbb* /forum/post/16188877
> 
> 
> Would anyone else recommend the Samsung BD-P2500 over a newer BD player? I was thinking either the Panasonic BD60 or the Samsung BD-P1600 or the LG BD 370, but found that Amazon has some open box 2500's for around the same price as these players. Will the 2500 being a "generation behind" cause any problems down the road, or should firmware updates keep it up to date?



The 2500 sounds like a good player, but my experience with the Samsung 1200, and Samsung's support, makes me very reluctant to jump in bed with them again. Others may have other recommendations.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chcbb* /forum/post/16188877
> 
> 
> Would anyone else recommend the Samsung BD-P2500 over a newer BD player? I was thinking either the Panasonic BD60 or the Samsung BD-P1600 or the LG BD 370, but found that Amazon has some open box 2500's for around the same price as these players. Will the 2500 being a "generation behind" cause any problems down the road, or should firmware updates keep it up to date?



There's no new technology in the newer players. If you have a substantial SD collection, the P2500/P2550 is a no-brainer.


----------



## EdJG

Which of the new models are coming with builtin wifi and any suggestions as to which one to get?


TIA,


Ed


----------



## PRO710HD

I have the opportunity to pick up a new leftover Panasonic BD-35.


My question is does the newer 2009 Panny BD60 have ANY advantages over the 35 or is it just newer?


----------



## index2020

Hello all,


I am new to Blu-Ray. Am planning to get a new player to go with my Samsung LN46A860. I am looking for something that has Profile 2.0. What's the cheapest Profile 2.0 player with acceptable output quality? Any advise?


Regards,


----------



## Samsunging

I know this has been mentioned many times in this thread but right now i can't seem to find it.


What does the 2550 have that the 2500 doesn't?


----------



## mrsarcazim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samsunging* /forum/post/16194068
> 
> 
> I know this has been mentioned many times in this thread but right now i can't seem to find it.
> 
> 
> What does the 2550 have that the 2500 doesn't?



the 2550 adds Pandora streaming music.


----------



## Sharp45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sage11x* /forum/post/16187302
> 
> 
> The new samsung has netflix- which if you don't already have an xbox 360 or roku is a MAJOR selling point in my book.



I don't understand this. I rarely watch SD DVDs, anymore, and watching cable movie channels (16-ish Mbps MPEG2 usually transmitted something like 1080p/24) is almost intolerable (encoding artifacts all the time in any motion sequence). Why would I want to have a movie download service when the quality is not going to be Blu-ray quality? I'm sure I'm missing something because you are not the only one with this opinion. What am I missing?


As soon as they have a movie download service that is full Blu-ray AVC with TrueHD audio quality, then I'll seriously consider it.


I have a TiVo HD as my cable tuner so I suppose I have Netflix too, but I just don't see why that feature would appear on the radar to someone buying a Blu-ray player... who is also interested in picture/audio quality.


Cheers!


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sharp45* /forum/post/16196357
> 
> 
> I don't understand this. I rarely watch SD DVDs, anymore, and watching cable movie channels (16-ish Mbps MPEG2 usually transmitted something like 1080p/24) is almost intolerable (encoding artifacts all the time in any motion sequence). Why would I want to have a movie download service when the quality is not going to be Blu-ray quality? I'm sure I'm missing something because you are not the only one with this opinion. What am I missing?
> 
> 
> As soon as they have a movie download service that is full Blu-ray AVC with TrueHD audio quality, then I'll seriously consider it.
> 
> 
> I have a TiVo HD as my cable tuner so I suppose I have Netflix too, but I just don't see why that feature would appear on the radar to someone buying a Blu-ray player... who is also interested in picture/audio quality.
> 
> 
> Cheers!



It comes down to selection and price. There are a lot of great movies that are not on Blu-ray, so the only choice is to watch them on DVD. I mean how many BD player reviews don't talk about DVD "upconversion PQ?" The Netflix streaming has a few really good movies in HD that is very close to and sometimes even better than the DVD quality. And the price is hard to beat. The other thing is that just because one person in the house appreciates Blu-ray doesn't mean all do. My wife and kids have no problem watching YouTube documentaries on the Apple TV.


Heck I am considering getting a refurbed Samsung 2550 that would be dedicated to Netflix playback. For me it is about getting the best possible quality from all available sources -- Blu-ray, DVD or streaming. Why should I limit my viewing to stuff that is only on Blu-ray?


----------



## Samsunging

was it found out if the new Samsung 3600 has the same DVD upconverting technology as the 2500/2550?


Let me put it this way. I'm going to tonight to buy either the 3600 or 2500/2550 which one should I buy, I have an extensive SD DVD collection, and would like to use netflix. Pandora i could take or leave. I have my router right by the future location of the blu ray player so wifi is not necessary.


Thanks for help


----------



## laserjock II




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsunging* /forum/post/16196650
> 
> 
> was it found out if the new samsung 3600 has the same dvd upconverting technology as the 2500/2550?
> 
> 
> Let me put it this way. I'm going to tonight to buy either the 3600 or 2500/2550 which one should i buy, i have an extensive sd dvd collection, and would like to use netflix. Pandora i could take or leave. I have my router right by the future location of the blu ray player so wifi is not necessary.
> 
> 
> Thanks for help



2550/2500


----------



## Samsunging

My Local best buy has an open box 2550 for 249 wow i guess i got to go pick it up.


Also i don't thing the 3600's top buttons would work for me, its going in a tight console


----------



## Samsunging

I just bought the Samsung BD-P2550 blu-ray player.


I just watched about 4 hours of content. The player feels very hot. Is it suppose to be?


Thanks


----------



## sage11x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samsunging* /forum/post/16197051
> 
> 
> My Local best buy has an open box 2550 for 249 wow i guess i got to go pick it up.
> 
> 
> Also i don't thing the 3600's top buttons would work for me, its going in a tight console



About the only thing the 3600 has on the 2500, other than it's 'unique' look, is wifi.

While wifi is nice, it's sometimes less than ideal for streaming.

Personally I'd rather save a hundred bucks and get the HQV DVD upconversion... In fact, that's exactly what I did!


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samsunging* /forum/post/16199568
> 
> 
> I just bought the Samsung BD-P2550 blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> I just watched about 4 hours of content. The player feels very hot. Is it suppose to be?
> 
> 
> Thanks



That has been a long reported problem with that Samsung. May also be why it was open box. I'd return it.


----------



## kpepling

What is the best option for a player with 7.1 analog output? I know the oppo is coming out but I am looking for something much cheaper than that. I was hoping that the vizio player would actually come out this month like they originally stated but it now appears to be looking like late summer.


----------



## Sharp45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miata* /forum/post/16196548
> 
> 
> The other thing is that just because one person in the house appreciates Blu-ray doesn't mean all do. My wife and kids have no problem watching YouTube documentaries on the Apple TV.
> 
> ...
> 
> Why should I limit my viewing to stuff that is only on Blu-ray?



Very good points! I am in a one man, one child household and I had not even thought about the fact that my son doesn't care about watching DVDs in High Def, even though I wouldn't bother watching, for example, WALL-E on DVD when I could do so in Blu-ray.


I've been single for too long...


----------



## zrdb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samsunging* /forum/post/16199568
> 
> 
> I just bought the Samsung BD-P2550 blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> I just watched about 4 hours of content. The player feels very hot. Is it suppose to be?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I had one that did that-it got so hot that it stopped working. I took it back and got another and once had it on for 5 hours-it stayed quite cool.


----------



## Samsunging




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zrdb* /forum/post/16201081
> 
> 
> I had one that did that-it got so hot that it stopped working. I took it back and got another and once had it on for 5 hours-it stayed quite cool.



I'm going to work it for 4 hours+ again tonight if it heats up a lot again I'm going to take it back.


Maybe this is why it was open box. This sucks I was really excited about saving $100+ on it.


- just to clarify this is not common with the 2550 Samsung


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samsunging* /forum/post/16201636
> 
> 
> - just to clarify this is not common with the 2550 Samsung



Hmmmmm. Then why have I read so much about it? Including two posts up from this! I did a lot of research at the end of the year before I bought Panasonic.


----------



## zrdb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KAB53* /forum/post/16201987
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm. Then why have I read so much about it? Including two posts up from this! I did a lot of research at the end of the year before I bought Panasonic.



When I was working for BB at a DDC which is basically a combination warehouse/service center we had about 4 BD-P2550's come with the overheating problem-in every case we had to replace the main board-go figure? And the 1st one that I had gotten that came in that over heated also needed a new board. But that was out of a couple of hundred that had been purchased-so I would venture to guess that it wasn't that common a problem.


----------



## Samsunging




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KAB53* /forum/post/16201987
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm. Then why have I read so much about it? Including two posts up from this! I did a lot of research at the end of the year before I bought Panasonic.



No, I was not making a statement, I was asking a question. I forgot the question mark at the end.


The reason I say that is if it does happen with others meaning its not just mine that happens to be defective, I will keep it


----------



## s44

Doesn't the Reon run fairly hot? I believe people seemed to think this was a significant part of the 876's heat output.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16202589
> 
> 
> Doesn't the Reon run fairly hot? I believe people seemed to think this was a significant part of the 876's heat output.



I have an HD-XA2 with the Reon and it also fan hot and loud with the stock fan.


----------



## Vzylexy

TV: Sony KDL-52W4100

Receiver: None yet. But planning on getting a new receiver capable of decoding HD bitstream codecs over HDMI. So analog out isn't important

*Price range:* Under $400
*Players Currently Looking at:*

Samsung BD-P2500

Sony BDP-S350


Right now I'm leaning towards the Samsung, but I'm somewhat apprehensive after hearing about reliability issues and general custom service issues with Samsung. Even though I have Netflix, having it in a BD player isn't a huge must, I was mainly drawn to the Samsung because of its DVD upconversion quality. What other players have a comparable or better upconversion quality to that of the Samsung for a similar price point?


----------



## chcbb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vzylexy* /forum/post/16205167
> 
> 
> TV: Sony KDL-52W4100
> 
> Receiver: None yet. But planning on getting a new receiver capable of decoding HD bitstream codecs over HDMI. So analog out isn't important
> 
> *Price range:* Under $400
> *Players Currently Looking at:*
> 
> Samsung BD-P2500
> 
> Sony BDP-S350
> 
> 
> Right now I'm leaning towards the Samsung, but I'm somewhat apprehensive after hearing about reliability issues and general custom service issues with Samsung. Even though I have Netflix, having it in a BD player isn't a huge must, I was mainly drawn to the Samsung because of its DVD upconversion quality. What other players have a comparable or better upconversion quality to that of the Samsung for a similar price point?



From what I've read on this board people seem pleased with Panasonic upconversion PQ. Are there any BD60 owners who have an opinion? How does it compare to the comprable Sony or Samsung models? That is on my list of possibles. For Netflix, I currently just hook my laptop up to my tv (Samsung 46A550) and have been fine with the PQ, would it drastically improve if I used a BD player to stream it instead? The laptop is more convient b/c it has wireless built in, whereas if I wanted to hook a BD player up I would need to get a powerline or wireless bridge.


----------



## mister wiggles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ResIpsa* /forum/post/16112689
> 
> 
> 1) No, it's two channel.
> 
> 
> 2) Yes, depending on the capabilities of your AVR. It will be the receiver, not the XBox or Samsung that matrixes the surround sounds for you, not the XBox or Samsung, they have no processing capabilities that I'm aware of.



For confirmation, the signal coming in from netflix CAN be decoded to 5.1? If that's the case, any recommendation on a BD player that's reasonably priced that'll git'r done?


Has anyone found any other sites that carry (in stock) the Samsung 2550?


----------



## Ozark_VR

Has anyone compared the PQ of the PS3 vs the panny? The reviews make the 60 sound like a good choice, but if it's really close, the fast load times would offset my poor level of patience...


----------



## twalkman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sharp45* /forum/post/16200943
> 
> 
> I wouldn't bother watching, for example, WALL-E on DVD when I could do so in Blu-ray.
> 
> 
> I've been single for too long...




"Set a standard and stay faithful to it." Tom Brokaw


Life's too short to watch bad PQ. ;-)


----------



## RYANtheTIGER

I am getting the Panasonic 54G10 when it comes out in a few weeks. I'll also be getting a Blu-Ray player. I want quality. However, I am not an audiophile, nor am I a videophile. I want a good Blu-Ray player that plays BD well and upscales well. My question then is which player should I go with? I am prepared to spend $500 on the Oppo if it's worth it. If I can get the performance that I need out of another player, though, I wouldn't be opposed to that (and use the money I saved on new speakers, receiver, etc).


Should I purchase the Oppo or look at something else? And if something else, what do you suggest?


Will something like the Pioneer BDP-320 suit my needs?


Thanks in advance ...


----------



## chcbb

Alright I've got some Amazon gift cards burning a hole in my pocket, which of these players would you buy right now (all in the $250 - $300 range)?


Samsung BD-P1600

Sony BDP-S350

Panasonic DMP-BD60

LG BD 370

Anything else I'm overlooking?


or should I go for a new Sony BDP-BX1 for ~$225 on Ebay?


Background: 46" Samsung LCD (550 series), Klipsch Promedia 2.1 speaker system. Surround sound upgrade may come down the road. I have Netflix, but hooking up my laptop to the tv is pretty easy (with the advantage of already having wifi), so that feature wouldn't be the deciding factor, but would be a plus with all else being equal.


----------



## 4ta23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpepling* /forum/post/16200810
> 
> 
> What is the best option for a player with 7.1 analog output? I know the oppo is coming out but I am looking for something much cheaper than that. I was hoping that the vizio player would actually come out this month like they originally stated but it now appears to be looking like late summer.



Are there any Pioneer 51FD's left out there? I picked mine up for a steal and the thing rocks. It just does not decode DTS HD MA yet waiting on firmware update if that ever happens. Only draw back as of right now I see. I use HDMI bit stream so I am good as my reciver does decoding. ALso only BD 1.1 and no ethernet connection, not a big deal for me for the quality of pic especially on SD DVD upconversion.


----------



## 4ta23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chcbb* /forum/post/16208354
> 
> 
> Alright I've got some Amazon gift cards burning a hole in my pocket, which of these players would you buy right now (all in the $250 - $300 range)?
> 
> 
> Samsung BD-P1600
> 
> Sony BDP-S350
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BD60
> 
> LG BD 370
> 
> Anything else I'm overlooking?
> 
> 
> or should I go for a new Sony BDP-BX1 for ~$225 on Ebay?
> 
> 
> Background: 46" Samsung LCD (550 series), Klipsch Promedia 2.1 speaker system. Surround sound upgrade may come down the road. I have Netflix, but hooking up my laptop to the tv is pretty easy (with the advantage of already having wifi), so that feature wouldn't be the deciding factor, but would be a plus with all else being equal.



I have the Sony and I love it, read above also have Pio 51FD thing rocks (bought at Amazon) and I have heard great things about the Panasonic.


----------



## 4ta23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ozark_VR* /forum/post/16206184
> 
> 
> Has anyone compared the PQ of the PS3 vs the panny? The reviews make the 60 sound like a good choice, but if it's really close, the fast load times would offset my poor level of patience...



I am betting that almost all BD looks about the same player to player, seems to be a running trend on here, my PS3 looks great for BD, my Pio just a hair better but not anything one would really notice. Now on SD DVD upscaling I see a big difference between my PS# and the Pio, Pio much better, even my SOny 350 is better at upconverting than my PS3. I can not stand to watch DVD's any more as even on upconvert BD is just so much better so for fast load times and a gazzilion other features the PS3 has that no other BD player has it would still be a top choice for me if I only had one it would be the PS3.


----------



## Dstone001

Is there any benefit in matching tv/blue ray brands? I just bought a samsung tv -- is there any benefit to choosing a samsung blue ray?


----------



## Samsunging




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dstone001* /forum/post/16210026
> 
> 
> Is there any benefit in matching tv/blue ray brands? I just bought a samsung tv -- is there any benefit to choosing a samsung blue ray?



Samsung's Anynet+ technology connects to all Samsung products. Allows full control using your Samsung TV remote


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dstone001* /forum/post/16210026
> 
> 
> Is there any benefit in matching tv/blue ray brands? I just bought a samsung tv -- is there any benefit to choosing a samsung blue ray?



Every brand uses the same control(CEC HDMI v1.3) but they call it something different.It doesn't matter if you mix and match components as long as they all use HDMI v1.3.Most BD players and HDTV's made since 1/08 use v1.3 but check the specs before buying.


----------



## megawattblues




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moviegeek* /forum/post/16211581
> 
> 
> Every brand uses the same control(CEC HDMI v1.3) but they call it something different.It doesn't matter if you mix and match components as long as they all use HDMI v1.3.Most BD players and HDTV's made since 1/08 use v1.3 but check the specs before buying.



Cool! So the Aquos Link on my Sharp LC46D85U and the Viera Link on the Panasonic BD 60 I just ordered will maybe shake hands?


----------



## spec1alk

Ok guys, I am kind of lost here. I am not sure what information I need to provide, but I am looking for a BD player.


Currently have a Samsung 67" 1080p DLP. I am only using one of the 3 HDMI inputs.


I do not have an AVR or surround sound, yet. I plan to add this in the next 12 months.


I do not have any BD discs yet. I was thinking of picking up the Planet Earth series at Costco once I get a player. I am also a NetFlix subscriber and plan to enable BD on my account once I get a player.


I am somewhat interested in up-conversion of DVDs.


Mainly I am looking for the best bang for the buck and do not want to spend over $200.


What other information is needed? Should I just troll the "Blu-ray Player Special Deals: ALL pricing deals and locating talk goes here" thread?


----------



## dang10

I have a B&K 5.1 channel receiver, the AVR 305. it has Coax and Optical ins/outs. Ultra THX certified but no HDMI.


Projector is Pioneer FPJ1/RS2.


I have wireless in the house.


Am interested in streaming movies but it's not a deal breaker. Will watch SD, DVD, and BR. Room is wired for 7 channels but I do not plan on upgrading receiver yet. Receiver says "DTS" on it but I think that's different than "DTS-HD HR" and "DTS-HD MA", right? And then there is "True HD"... So I assume I need BD Player to decode, right?


I've been looking at Samsung 3600 and 4600, Panny BD60 or 80k, a PS3 (I have one already in another room), Pioneer 51FD.


Any thoughts or help would be appreciated.


----------



## killahb36

I am torn between the Samsung BDP 2500/2550 and the Panasonic DMP-BD60. The issue is the upconversion ability of both of these that I am confused about.

Which is more important ????


1)REON/HQV chip in the Sammy

or

1)The 1080p/24 upconversion for SD DVD that the Panasonic can do


my current plasma only does 720p or 1080i but that may chanage in the future. Thank you for any help/input


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *killahb36* /forum/post/16218063
> 
> 
> I am torn between the Samsung BDP 2500/2550 and the Panasonic DMP-BD60. The issue is the upconversion ability of both of these that I am confused about.
> 
> Which is more important ????
> 
> 
> 1)REON/HQV chip in the Sammy
> 
> or
> 
> 1)The 1080p/24 upconversion for SD DVD that the Panasonic can do
> 
> 
> my current plasma only does 720p or 1080i but that may chanage in the future. Thank you for any help/input



IMO what the REON can do for up-conversion greatly outweighs what the Panny can do with 24p.


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrinklefree* /forum/post/16218798
> 
> 
> IMO what the REON can do for up-conversion greatly outweighs what the Panny can do with 24p.




I agree and if you have a 720p tv then the 24Hz is a moot feature,it's only useful on 1080p 120Hz tv's.

They both have a USB port that plays MP3 and JPEG but the BD60 has picture controls.

They are both on sale for about the same price so it's a coin toss.


----------



## 4ta23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrinklefree* /forum/post/16218798
> 
> 
> IMO what the REON can do for up-conversion greatly outweighs what the Panny can do with 24p.



Alot of folks have made the comment that the Pio 51FD with latest firmware beats the Reon for PQ. Just what I have heard.


----------



## killahb36

Thank you all I am gonna try to pick up a sammy 2550 at a best buy near me thx....... any further info would be appreciated


----------



## dang10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dang10* /forum/post/16216466
> 
> 
> I have a B&K 5.1 channel receiver, the AVR 305. it has Coax and Optical ins/outs. Ultra THX certified but no HDMI.
> 
> 
> Projector is Pioneer FPJ1/RS2.
> 
> 
> I have wireless in the house.
> 
> 
> Am interested in streaming movies but it's not a deal breaker. Will watch SD, DVD, and BR. Room is wired for 7 channels but I do not plan on upgrading receiver yet. Receiver says "DTS" on it but I think that's different than "DTS-HD HR" and "DTS-HD MA", right? And then there is "True HD"... So I assume I need BD Player to decode, right?
> 
> 
> I've been looking at Samsung 3600 and 4600, Panny BD60 or 80k, a PS3 (I have one already in another room), Pioneer 51FD.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts or help would be appreciated.




Reposting this. I'm sure all will look great picture wise. Certainly interested in upconversion ability (since my AVR doesn't have the right capabilities) but also need to understand the audio issues. Thanks.


----------



## Ozark_VR

So - don't get rid of my oppo yet, eh?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4ta23* /forum/post/16209239
> 
> 
> I am betting that almost all BD looks about the same player to player, seems to be a running trend on here, my PS3 looks great for BD, my Pio just a hair better but not anything one would really notice. Now on SD DVD upscaling I see a big difference between my PS# and the Pio, Pio much better, even my SOny 350 is better at upconverting than my PS3. I can not stand to watch DVD's any more as even on upconvert BD is just so much better so for fast load times and a gazzilion other features the PS3 has that no other BD player has it would still be a top choice for me if I only had one it would be the PS3.


----------



## jimutc

Does _anyone_ here have the Denon DVD-1800BD player?


Are there any professional reviews on this player?


The salesman told me that he and his buddies (and a few different salesman at another store) all have this player, as it is much better than the 3800BDCI and 2500BTCI player, as far as just sound and PQ, because of a better processor.


Is it a load of bull?


----------



## ron spencer

So I need some advice for a 2nd blu ray player (in the basement) for a 32" Toshiba LCD Panel (now have a denon 1930CI hitched in). The LG BD300 is now on clearance in Canada...$240 Canadian dollars. For those that know, is this player worth it at all? Reviews say DVD performance is quite poor, I gather more poor than the Denon 1039CI? Just do not want to be disappointed. Perhaps the Oppo BDP-83 would be better in the long run? But it likely will be twice the price. I do not have surround sound in the basement, just a sub and one of those Yamaha sound bars, which works well.


Thanks!!!


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dang10* /forum/post/16222478
> 
> 
> Reposting this. I'm sure all will look great picture wise. Certainly interested in upconversion ability (since my AVR doesn't have the right capabilities) but also need to understand the audio issues. Thanks.



If you want lossless audio, then you need a player that decodes and has analog outputs. That eliminates the BD60 and PS3 from your list, as they lack analog outs. The Pioneer 51FD doesn't have dts-MA decoding yet. The promised firmware update is long overdue.


----------



## Myggpower

Hey


I recently sold my PS3, and I am currently in the market for a new (cheap) Bluray player.


- My receiver (Yamaha RX-V1800) will take care of the bitstream encoding, so I don't need a bluray player with analog out.


- I got a HD Ready Panasonic TV (TH50PX70), and I won't upgrade for a couple of years.


- Im only going to watch DVDs and Bluray movies. I don't care about SACD / CDs etc, because I use my Squeezebox for music.


- I need the player to be region free for DVDs


- Picture & Sound quality is what is most important for me. And I don't care about adjusting the PQ via the player.



Candidates:


- Panasonic BD35 & Sony S350 (Both are test winners, both cost the same $300)

- LG BD370 (375$, newer)

- Panasonic BD60 ($450)

- Pioneer BDP-120 (~$400-450.. May take a couple of months before it comes out)


Which player would you recommend ? Im not sure if the price difference between BD35 & BD60 is worth it.. and I don't really know anything about the LG player.


Edit: Nvm what I wrote. After googling a while, I came to the conclusion that I'll just get the BD35.


----------



## crazygravy

Anyone have a recommendation based on past experience with the Sony blu-rays or current experience with the new Samsung bd-p3600? I am in no hurry just want the best one.


TY


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Myggpower* /forum/post/16229517
> 
> 
> Hey
> 
> 
> I recently sold my PS3, and I am currently in the market for a new (cheap) Bluray player.
> 
> 
> - My receiver (Yamaha RX-V1800) will take care of the bitstream encoding, so I don't need a bluray player with analog out.
> 
> 
> - I got a HD Ready Panasonic TV (TH50PX70), and I won't upgrade for a couple of years.
> 
> 
> - Im only going to watch DVDs and Bluray movies. I don't care about SACD / CDs etc, because I use my Squeezebox for music.
> 
> 
> - I need the player to be region free for DVDs
> 
> 
> - Picture & Sound quality is what is most important for me. And I don't care about adjusting the PQ via the player.
> 
> 
> 
> Candidates:
> 
> 
> - Panasonic BD35 & Sony S350 (Both are test winners, both cost the same $300)
> 
> - LG BD370 (375$, newer)
> 
> - Panasonic BD60 ($450)
> 
> - Pioneer BDP-120 (~$400-450.. May take a couple of months before it comes out)
> 
> 
> Which player would you recommend ? Im not sure if the price difference between BD35 & BD60 is worth it.. and I don't really know anything about the LG player.
> 
> 
> Edit: Nvm what I wrote. After googling a while, I came to the conclusion that I'll just get the BD35.



Don't know where you are getting your prices, but they are WAY too high. See here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...37817&page=286 

Go Panasonic BD60. BD35 no longer available.


----------



## chcbb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Myggpower* /forum/post/16229517
> 
> 
> - Panasonic BD35 & Sony S350 (Both are test winners, both cost the same $300)
> 
> - LG BD370 (375$, newer)
> 
> - Panasonic BD60 ($450)
> 
> - Pioneer BDP-120 (~$400-450.. May take a couple of months before it comes out)
> 
> 
> Which player would you recommend ? Im not sure if the price difference between BD35 & BD60 is worth it.. and I don't really know anything about the LG player.
> 
> 
> Edit: Nvm what I wrote. After googling a while, I came to the conclusion that I'll just get the BD35.



BD60 can be had for well under $300 (amazon), I'd go with that if you were going to get the 35.


----------



## Myggpower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KAB53* /forum/post/16229799
> 
> 
> Don't know where you are getting your prices, but they are WAY too high. See here:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...37817&page=286
> 
> Go Panasonic BD60. BD35 no longer available.



I should have mentioned that I come from Norway, and the prices here are always higher than in the US. And the prices I mentioned are the absolutely cheapest I've found.


I decided it wasn't worth to pay $150 more for the BD60 over the BD35.


Thanks anyway


----------



## twalkman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Myggpower* /forum/post/16229517
> 
> 
> I recently sold my PS3, and I am currently in the market for a new (cheap) Bluray player.




Why did you sell the PS3? It seems like it would been cheaper to keep it for playing BR.


----------



## Myggpower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twalkman* /forum/post/16230369
> 
> 
> Why did you sell the PS3? It seems like it would been cheaper to keep it for playing BR.



There was nothing wrong with the PS3, it did it's job fine for Bluray duties. And that was the problem, really.. I only used the PS3 to occasionally watch a Bluray movie.. I seldom used it to play games on.


That's why I sold it.. I got ~700$ for it (That is the market price for a 60gb Ps3 here, since it can play PS2 and PS1 games), and bought a new Bluray player for $300... so im "plus 400$".


If I ever get the urge to play/buy a new PS3 game, I can just borrow a PS3 from one of my brothers (They work offshore) anyway


----------



## abba1

Here is my situation: I currently have a Panny 30 BD player which does a so-so job with standard def DVDs. I also have a Toshiba XDE. I realize that the XDE does not have ringing endorsements from critical reviewers. However for my set-up (52" LCD, sitting 8-9' away) and my corrected vision (20/20) the picture from the XDE looks darn good to me. I am planning on purchasing an ''all-in-one'' player, either the Pio 51 or the Oppo 83. In terms of SD PQ, will I appreciate the PQ difference to my apprently non-critical eye. I realize this is all very subjective, but any guesses would be welcome! Thanx in advance.


----------



## Dstone001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samsunging* /forum/post/16211522
> 
> 
> Samsung's Anynet+ technology connects to all Samsung products. Allows full control using your Samsung TV remote



Great, thanks. Would the software in a samsung BR work better with a samsung tv -- i.e., better picture than if I chose a different brand of BR player?


----------



## gchuva

I am going to have a new Denon AVP do all my processing, so I'm not that concerned about analog. I live in Singapore so I am probably not going to go with Oppo because I will want something region free. Which player would you recommend? I am leaning towards the Pioneer 51 FD.


----------



## drjaymez

Goals:

1. decode lossless audio formats

2. Good upconversion. I have several hundred SD-DVDs that I would like to look good.

3. Ability to zoom SD-DVDs that are presented in 4:3 with the matted widescreen thingy where the image is the size of a postage stamp in the middle of the screen. Some netflix DVDs seem to have this - indy stuff,, foreign films. I don't know if this is even a feature set in DVD players. My TV certainly can't do it.

4. not flaky


I'm looking at the Samsung 2500/2550. It looks like the Sony S550 and Panasonic BD80 might also be good choices. I have reliability and cost for performance issues with Sony consumer electronics dating back to the Sony Walkman, so I would generally lean away from them. Just my gut instincts. Edit: Having Pandora on the 2550 would be really cool.


Thoughts?


I have an older Onkyo TX-SR304 that I will probably update someday, but not soon. It outputs 5.1. My speakers are a mirage omnisat V2 CC, and soon OMD-5 fronts with v2 or V3 omnisats in the rear positions. I have a Polk subwoofer.


Watching on a Philips 32 inch LCD (720p/1080i)


I have a Toshiba A-2 and Netflix settop box as well as a Tivo HD (which now also does Netflix streaming).


All my HDMI is run through an HDMI switch which is integrated with my older Logitech Harmony remote.


----------



## WiWavelength

What BD player(s) displays audio bit depth, sampling rate, and bit rate?


I am in the market for a new player. I am considering primarily the OPPO BDP-83, Panasonic DMP-BD80, Samsung BD-P3600, and Sony BDP-S550, but I am open to other possibilities (e.g. Pioneer, Denon, Yamaha, Onkyo) as well.


My Toshiba HD-A35 HD DVD player's OSD indicates only the video & audio codecs in use. The audio geek in me would really like a BD player w/ an OSD that additionally displays audio bit depth (e.g. 16 bit), sampling rate (e.g. 48 kHz), and bit rate (e.g. 640 kbps).


Unfortunately, owner's manual PDFs are not always very forthcoming about what stats are actually indicated in the OSDs.


AJ


----------



## sn3511

Can you please recommend a Blu Ray Player for my setup: Receiver is Marantz SR 8002; TV: Sony 52"; Speaker 5.1 Setup.


Upconversion is not important (Have seperate upconverting DVD player, CD player, and SACD/DVDA Players); BD Live and 2.0 are also not needed


Good Sound (Assuming bitstream to receiver for losless is a good option) and picture quality are important.


Price not to exceed $350


Thanks


----------



## M3 adjuster

I had done my research on Blu-ray players a few months ago, and settled on the Sony 550 over models like the Samsung 2550 and the Panasonic BD-55... My wife came home yesterday and suddenly a Blu-Ray player was something she wanted right away! Is Best Buy still open? If they close at 10pm we can get there.... Clearly she is an impulse buyer! I checked online to see if the 550 was available and noticed that there are new models available... Ack! I am NOT an impulse buyer! However, with the purchase fully approved, better strike while it's on the approved list, before she decides to spend money on some new Uggs or something!


We quickly made our way to Best Buy and there was a lone 550 new in box on the shelf.... I noticed two other models that were there, the Samsung 3600 and the Panasonic BD-80, both stacked very deep! ... All three players have the 7.1 outs that I need to work with my Lexicon MC-1 preamp that lacks HDMI switching... My television is a Pioneer Elite 111 which is absolutely fantastic. I see that the Samsung has an included Wifi dongle, however I can access Netflix via my Tivo HD, should I decide that is important, and I'm not really interested in streaming music or photos to my television.


I snagged the 550, but figure I can exchange it if need be..... Is there a compelling reason to go with the Panasonic BD-80 or the Samsung 3600 over the Sony 550?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sn3511* /forum/post/16244344
> 
> 
> Good Sound (Assuming bitstream to receiver for losless is a good option) ...



When bitstreaming, the player is merely a transport. There will be no difference in audio quality no matter what player you get.


----------



## drjaymez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *M3 adjuster* /forum/post/16245521
> 
> 
> I snagged the 550, but figure I can exchange it if need be..... Is there a compelling reason to go with the Panasonic BD-80 or the Samsung 3600 over the Sony 550?



Based on what I can figure out the biggest differences are going to be in the quality of the upscaling of SD-DVD sources plus any potential differences in the quality of the onboard DACs (if you are decoding in the blu-ray player and outputting analog). What's "better" in those specific areas I couldn't say since I am in essentially the same situation as you are.


Also, the 3600 does Netflix and I think Pandora. The BD80 has another digital content scheme which includes Amazon's digital marketplace but does not look as complete.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drjaymez* /forum/post/16246072
> 
> 
> Based on what I can figure out the biggest differences are going to be in the quality of the upscaling of SD-DVD sources plus any potential differences in the quality of the onboard DACs (if you are decoding in the blu-ray player and outputting analog). What's "better" in those specific areas I couldn't say since I am in essentially the same situation as you are.
> 
> 
> Also, the 3600 does Netflix and I think Pandora. The BD80 has another digital content scheme which includes Amazon's digital marketplace but does not look as complete.



The other difference will be in the amount of level/distance matching and bass management that the players will allow. Since most receivers won't apply DSP to their multichannel analog inputs, you have to do this at the player level. The Samsungs are least flexible in this regard, with Sony and Panasonic both better and about equivalent. None will give you the 80hz THX standard sub crossover -- you have to go up to the more expensive Oppo (is it even out yet?) for that.


But wait, does that Lexicon pre even have a multichannel in!? If not, forget about the audio and get the Samsung P2550 for better upscaling...


----------



## StevenCinNYC

I'm trying to choose a Blu-Ray player.


I have a Denon 4308CI and a Sharp Aquos 1080p (46").


My main interests are picture quality and sound quality.


Based on reviews, I've narrowed it down to the Samsung BD-P1600 and Panasonic BD60, but I'm open to other suggestions. I don't know anything about the BD aspect and don't expect to use that so my main interest would be playing DVDs, ideally ones that will really take advantage of the 7.1 and 1080p.


My secondary goal is to eliminate all my old players (DVD/CD/etc.) so it would be important that they handle CDs, etc, but I would assume that they all do this.


Thanks!


Steven


PS: I'm new to the forum. I looked at some previous posts but didn't see definitive answers to these questions. Sorry if I've missed something.


----------



## s44

The Panasonic BD-60 is at an excellent price right now (see the deal thread) but you don't need all its features (analog audio outputs). It will do an excellent job with Blu-Ray and a pretty good job with regular DVDs, but you might as well buy the Samsung P2500/2550 or Pioneer BDP-51FD instead. They're a bit pricier but will upscale regular DVDs noticably better. Difference? The Samsung will load noticably faster (the Pioneer is slow), but some people prefer the Blu-Ray image processing options of the Pioneer. Plus the Samsung decodes all audio formats, but it doesn't matter for you because your AVR will do that anyway. The Samsung is also Profile 2.0 (online extras -- not necessarily worth it) and has Netflix streaming and, for the P2550, Pandora radio.


By the way, you really should rent a few Blu-Ray discs. There's just no comparison -- you'll never go back to SD.


----------



## drjaymez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16246223
> 
> 
> But wait, does that Lexicon pre even have a multichannel in!? If not, forget about the audio and get the Samsung P2550 for better upscaling...



I may be wrong, but I believe that the MC-1 has 5.1 analog input.


Edit. I was wrong. But it looks like a fun mod to add!
http://www.switch-box.com/Lexicon_analog_bypass.html 

If you are not interested in chopping up your expensive pre, you'll be running off of DD and DTS core. Should still sound pretty sweet, especially through the lexicon. From that end, the audio output is irrelevant, and I agree based on what I have read with the 2550 assessment for upscaling.


s44 or others: what is the SD-DVD upscaling comparison, 2550 to BD80? Is the 2550 really that much better?


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16246763
> 
> 
> The Panasonic BD-60 is at an excellent price right now (see the deal thread) but you don't need all its features (analog audio outputs).



Whoops! Totally wrong. BD60 = BD35 = no analog outs. BD80 = BD55 = analog outs.


Sorry. But my advice about getting the Samsung/Pioneer stands, if you have a big regular DVD collection anyway.


----------



## M3 adjuster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drjaymez* /forum/post/16247303
> 
> 
> I may be wrong, but I believe that the MC-1 has 5.1 analog input.
> 
> 
> Edit. I was wrong. But it looks like a fun mod to add!
> http://www.switch-box.com/Lexicon_analog_bypass.html
> 
> If you are not interested in chopping up your expensive pre, you'll be running off of DD and DTS core. Should still sound pretty sweet, especially through the lexicon. From that end, the audio output is irrelevant, and I agree based on what I have read with the 2550 assessment for upscaling.
> 
> 
> s44 or others: what is the SD-DVD upscaling comparison, 2550 to BD80? Is the 2550 really that much better?



Exactly.... will be using the 8 channel bypass mod.... I will use the DD/DTS core immediately, and contact Shawn Fogg to have him do the 8 channel bypass mod, I'll leave all the soldering to him!


----------



## Jonathan Teller

Hi all. I'm in need of some advice. I've been out of the loop for a little while and I'm not familiar with all the latest Blu-ray player models!


Here are the features I am looking for in a Blu-ray player:


1) Lowest cost without sacrificing any of my other needs. In other words, if the only way to get everything I'm asking for is with a higher priced model...that's fine. But if there is a less expensive model that still does everything that I want, then the lower price wins!


2) I need top quality 1080p/60 output. The display I will be using does not do 1080p/24. Reading reviews, it seems as though many Blu-ray players exhibit problems with 1080p/60 output, so this is a big deal!


3) I have a receiver that can accept 7.1 PCM via HDMI, but cannot decode TrueHD or DTS-HD. In other words, I need TrueHD and DTS-HD decoding INSIDE the player. And I care about audio, so I want full DTS-HD High Resolution and DTS-HD Master Audio decoding in the player!


4) I do want it to be BD-Live (Profile 2.0) capable.


5) I want it to play discs without problems! None of that older Samsung crap with incompatibility issues!


6) I plan to use this as a DVD player as well. I would really like it to be a high quality DVD player. Seems as though some Blu-ray players really aren't all that good when it comes to DVD playback.


Those are my requirements. Bonus points go to fast startup/load/navigation times, but it isn't vital. Netflix streaming is kinda cool, but by no means necessary.


So...if anyone could point me towards one or more players that meet all of my needs, I'd sure appreciate it!


EDIT: By the way, if the PS3 turns out to be the lowest priced player that meets all of my needs - I'm ok with that! I'm hoping there's a less expensive player that does everything that I want, but I'm not opposed to a PS3 if it happens to be the player that meets all of my needs.


Thanks, everyone!


Jon


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonathan Teller* /forum/post/16249511
> 
> 
> 1) Lowest cost without sacrificing any of my other needs. In other words, if the only way to get everything I'm asking for is with a higher priced model...that's fine. But if there is a less expensive model that still does everything that I want, then the lower price wins!
> 
> 
> 2) I need top quality 1080p/60 output. The display I will be using does not do 1080p/24. Reading reviews, it seems as though many Blu-ray players exhibit problems with 1080p/60 output, so this is a big deal!
> 
> 
> 3) I have a receiver that can accept 7.1 PCM via HDMI, but cannot decode TrueHD or DTS-HD. In other words, I need TrueHD and DTS-HD decoding INSIDE the player. And I care about audio, so I want full DTS-HD High Resolution and DTS-HD Master Audio decoding in the player!
> 
> 
> 4) I do want it to be BD-Live (Profile 2.0) capable.
> 
> 
> 5) I want it to play discs without problems! None of that older Samsung crap with incompatibility issues!
> 
> 
> 6) I plan to use this as a DVD player as well. I would really like it to be a high quality DVD player. Seems as though some Blu-ray players really aren't all that good when it comes to DVD playback.



Samsung P2500/2550 if you can get it for under $350, or just get the Panasonic BD60 (see deals thread).


The newer Samsungs have been good with disc issues, but there's no point in getting the P1600 unless it's a lot cheaper than the Panasonic, and it's not. The P2500/2550 will have better DVD playback than the Panasonic. All are 2.0 and decode everything to PCM.


----------



## nanci322

I just bought the Yamaha RX-V665 receiver and am clueless about what Blu Ray to get. Although the Yamaha is 7.1, I will likely have a 5.1 setup.


I have a 60" Sony 1080i TV.


I have B & W speakers but may be changing as I was misinformed about the ohms it can handle. I have 2 - 6 ohm and 2 - 4 ohm and the manual says not to use speakers lower than 6 ohms so that may be changing.


What I want is a very good Blu Ray image that's compatible with the receiver. I don't play games so I'm not looking for a PS or similar.


I might like to get Netflix in the future so if that technology is good at this point, I might like to have one with the capability.


My biggest problem is that I don't know if it should be able to upconvert or what other technical things I should have it be able to do. I really just want to watch DVD's and Blu Rays with it and have them look good but know that there are other important factors in selecting a player. I also want to be able to figure out how to work the thing.


I am not a technophile (no news there) but do want something good that won't run me much more than around $300+/-.


----------



## Geezer

Does your Sony 60" have HDMI ?


----------



## letsjet

I was thinking of purchasing the new Samsung BD-P4600. But it seems, after reading the specs. and contacting Samsung to confirm, that the BD-P3600 has the same features. The only difference is the housing. So you can save $100 if you don't plan on mounting it to the wall.


Then I got to thinking that $400 is a fair amount to spend on a DVD player. I like being able to connect to it VIA wifi and stream videos. But then I thought, doesn't the Play Station 3 do this too? So I read a few threads and it seems like just purchasing a PS3 is a better deal.


Am I missing something? I'd pay an extra $100 or so for the ability to play PS3 games if I'm not missing features the 3600 has.


Look, I'm pretty new to looking into this, so if you know of another machine to check out let me know.


I like a great picture, but functionality is more important than the perfect picture at this range. I find them all to look pretty good.


----------



## nanci322




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geezer* /forum/post/16251914
> 
> 
> Does your Sony 60" have HDMI ?



Yes it does.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Boy you just stepped in to it! Asking about a PS3? This is going to be interesting.


----------



## letsjet

Just need some help......... not stirring anything up.


----------



## nanci322

If a PS does what a Blu Ray does AND you can download movies to it as well or better than a Blu Ray, would I want to get a PS rather than a Blu Ray also?


Yikes, a whole other thing to research and get confused about!


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *letsjet* /forum/post/16252048
> 
> 
> I was thinking of purchasing the new Samsung BD-P4600. But it seems, after reading the specs. and contacting Samsung to confirm, that the BD-P3600 has the same features. The only difference is the housing. So you can save $100 if you don't plan on mounting it to the wall.
> 
> 
> Then I got to thinking that $400 is a fair amount to spend on a DVD player. I like being able to connect to it VIA wifi and stream videos. But then I thought, doesn't the Play Station 3 do this too? So I read a few threads and it seems like just purchasing a PS3 is a better deal.
> 
> 
> Am I missing something? I'd pay an extra $100 or so for the ability to play PS3 games if I'm not missing features the 3600 has.
> 
> 
> Look, I'm pretty new to looking into this, so if you know of another machine to check out let me know.
> 
> 
> I like a great picture, but functionality is more important than the perfect picture at this range. I find them all to look pretty good.



If gaming is something you want, obviously the PS3 is the only choice that can also play BD.


Internet video streaming is a mixed bag on the PS3. It doesn't directly connect to Netfli8x or other services the way some standalone players do; Sonjy has a download service of its own through the Playstation Store, but AFAIK it's all fee-based.


There is software (I use PlayOn, $40) that, in conjunction with your networked PC, will stream video from a variety of websites to the PS3, where they show up right in the PS3 interface. You can stream Netflix, Hulu, and a number of others this way. And there are some sites you can browse to and stream from directly using the PS3's own browser, but again this is hit-or-miss because the PS3 runs a form of Linux for which some sites' player software may not install.


As a BD player, the only real drawback to the PS3 is if you require analog multichannel audio outputs, as you would only if you own an older receiver (which lacks HDMI but has analog multichannel inputs), and wish to hear the new lossless audio codecs from Blu-ray discs. If you do have HDMI audio support in your receiver, or will be happy with the high-bitrate Dolby Digital or DTS you'd get with a standard optical digital audio connection, the PS3 will be fine.


The PS3 is a good upconverter of SD DVDs (not the best, but quite good), and its Blu-ray video output quality is second to none (as is its audio quality via HDMI).


As you can tell, I am a great supporter of the PS3. It's one of the most versatile and useful home electronics purchases I've ever made (and that's saying a lot; I've been in this field, both professionall and as a hobby, for many decades). Aside from Blu-ray and gaming, the system's streaming capabilities set it apart from the comjpetition, as does Sony's consistent and ongoing support via firmware updates that keep it ever-compatible and ever more feature rich.


Not that there aren't drawbacks. It's power-hungry, compared to standalone players. It won't stack with other components. It needs excellent ventilation. And it requires an aftermarket solution if you want to integrate it with your IR-based universal remote. Such solutions start at about $15 and go up (a lot) from there.


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nanci322* /forum/post/16252505
> 
> 
> If a PS does what a Blu Ray does AND you can download movies to it as well or better than a Blu Ray, would I want to get a PS rather than a Blu Ray also?
> 
> 
> Yikes, a whole other thing to research and get confused about!



It used to be that if you wanted a Blu-ray player it was worth considering the PS3 as the best featured and priced option. Today, there are enough options and the stand-alone players are so good that you should only consider a PS3 if you want things that a stand-alone BD player cannot do like play games or streaming movies from your PC.


----------



## eliminator99

need help! sony or the new panny 60 ?


----------



## jundox

1: Is there a difference in picture quality between blu-ray players (specifically Samsung BDP1500 vs Panasonic BD60)?

2: Should I try and buy the same brand br player as my tv, or does it not matter?


Side note- My TV (Panasonic P50G10) already offers similar features of the BD60k blu-ray player which I dont plan on using, so really only the PQ is my concern here... That said, if BD60K is better quality (or if like branding is preferred) I'll go with it.


thnx


----------



## somno

I have an older Pioneer plasma that only has one wide aspect ratio mode for HD inputs. I am therefore looking for a Blue-ray player ($3-400 range) that has lots of aspect ratio options (and hopefully done on the fly, not from separate menus).


Also, why do most of the mid range BR players only have optical digital sound out and not also (or instead) co-axial digital sound out?


----------



## Jonathan Teller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16249545
> 
> 
> Samsung P2500/2550 if you can get it for under $350, or just get the Panasonic BD60 (see deals thread).
> 
> 
> The newer Samsungs have been good with disc issues, but there's no point in getting the P1600 unless it's a lot cheaper than the Panasonic, and it's not. The P2500/2550 will have better DVD playback than the Panasonic. All are 2.0 and decode everything to PCM.



Thank you! I appreciate you taking the time to answer







I will check these out and weigh my options.


----------



## StevenCinNYC

Thanks for the guidance. You've moved me pretty much to the Samsung 2550 based on better upscaling, Pandora, and speed.


Looking around though, it seems that the 3600 has the same features plus it adds WiFi? That seems like an advantage, and the price difference is about $50. I found the 2550 for $349 at Electrozone.com and the 3600 for $395 on Amazon.


Do I have that right or is the 2550 somehow better than the 3600?


Thanks again.


Steven


----------



## s44

P3600 = no Reon = inferior upscaling


No idea why Samsung crippled their new players. Because they could, I guess.


----------



## StevenCinNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16254485
> 
> 
> P3600 = no Reon = inferior upscaling
> 
> 
> No idea why Samsung crippled their new players. Because they could, I guess.



Thanks very much for the quick and clear explanation. I'm not too technical so some of the other posts on here just elude me, but you make each point in a way that I can understand which I appreciate.


I'll stick with the 2550. It was also good to get the price guidance on it because I usually buy from Amazon, but their price (via 3rd party seller) is much higher.


Have a great night.


Steven


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *somno* /forum/post/16253762
> 
> 
> I have an older Pioneer plasma that only has one wide aspect ratio mode for HD inputs. I am therefore looking for a Blue-ray player ($3-400 range) that has lots of aspect ratio options (and hopefully done on the fly, not from separate menus).



The OPPO BDP-83 might fit your needs but it is $499 and still a few weeks from general release.


It has optional auto-pillarboxing of 4:3 titles, and some extra zoom modes. See: What are the Zoom features of the player? 



> Quote:
> Also, why do most of the mid range BR players only have optical digital sound out and not also (or instead) co-axial digital sound out?



Aren't they considered equivalent in capability? The OPPO has both.


-Bill


----------



## mtcbuilder

Too many choices... I can't decide which BD player is best for my situation. Thinking about a Sony BDP-S350, but could easily be talked out of it.


The BD will feed into my Onkyo TX-SR606, so if I understand it correctly I won't need upconverting, nor will I need analog multichannel audio outputs, since the 606 has the HDMI input. The video is sent to my Epson 6100 projector, projecting onto a 125" screen. I use Play-on with my Directv HR20, so that takes care of my streaming. We currently subscribe to Blockbuster total access for movies.


Would anyone like to make a suggestion for a good, solid player that fills any holes I've left out?


----------



## lowrancep

7.1

Anthem AVM50

JVC RS10

2.40:1 Setup

Netflix a plus

Must be a fast loader


Thanks in advance


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *somno* /forum/post/16253762
> 
> 
> Also, why do most of the mid range BR players only have optical digital sound out and not also (or instead) co-axial digital sound out?



If your AVR has only coax, there are inexpensive optical-to-coax converters available. Here's one:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


As for your actual question, "why?," I have no idea. There's absolutely no difference in performance terms.


----------



## Selvos

I was sold on the 2500, now to come back and realize it is discontinued. Is it still one of the best or are the new models improvements?

My concerns are Video quality first on BRs, then audio, and reliability.


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *somno* /forum/post/16253762
> 
> 
> I have an older Pioneer plasma that only has one wide aspect ratio mode for HD inputs. I am therefore looking for a Blue-ray player ($3-400 range) that has lots of aspect ratio options (and hopefully done on the fly, not from separate menus).
> 
> 
> Also, why do most of the mid range BR players only have optical digital sound out and not also (or instead) co-axial digital sound out?



The Panasonic BD80 will auto-detect non-anamorphic sources and it will zoom 4:3 material,it also has coaxial.


----------



## sage11x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selvos* /forum/post/16256736
> 
> 
> I was sold on the 2500, now to come back and realize it is discontinued. Is it still one of the best or are the new models improvements?
> 
> My concerns are Video quality first on BRs, then audio, and reliability.



By all indications the 3600 is as good/better than the 2500 series for everything BUT dvd upconversion. If dvd upconversion isn't a priority I would definately look into the 3600 with it's expanded feature set and zippy speed.


Btw, I have a 2500 and have compared to the 1600 (similar to the 3600 although the latter is claimed to be faster still) and the 1600 is just as capable a BD playback device and is quite a bit faster. For me dvd playback was a priority and I already have an xbox 360 for Netflix (lack of wifi means the streaming feature is useless for me







)-- so I ended up with the 2500.


----------



## Selvos

thanks. dvd upconversion isn't that important for me. i also have netflix streaming already on my xbox 360. i don't see the 1600 in the audio support thread. What are its audio features?


----------



## chcbb

I've narrowed my choices down to 3 players in the $250ish range:

Panasonic DMP-BD60

Samsung BD-P1600

LG BD 370


My tv is a Samsung LN46A550. It uses 3:2 pulldown to process a 1080p/24 source; any thoughts on that, whether to have the tv or the bd player do the pulldown processing? Does the quality of this differ between different bd models?


Audio not a big concern right now, I've got a 2.1 system (Klipsch ProMedia) hooked up to my tv's audio out, so I'll just be using hdmi audio to power that. In the future if I buy a receiver I'll make sure it plays nice with the audio from whatever BD player I go with.


My first concerns are player reliability (no freezing/bugs, no problems playing certain discs, etc.) and picture quality, and then stuff like interface, load times, extra online features (Netflix streaming would be a plus, but not the dealmaker/breaker) would also figure in.


Lastly, is now a good time to buy, or will prices be coming down sometime over the next few months? I'm not in any particular rush, so could wait if it would save me some $$.


Thanks.


----------



## spec1alk

Is a Sony S550 open-box for $188 a good deal? Is the player a decent machine? I was reading on cnet and it sounds like a nice player.


----------



## jundox

bd60 or bdp1500? i have an lg htib which is my audio receiver, but br player is going hdmi dirct to tv (optical from tv to lg)- tv is a panny p50g10.

thnx


----------



## M3 adjuster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spec1alk* /forum/post/16258622
> 
> 
> Is a Sony S550 open-box for $188 a good deal? Is the player a decent machine? I was reading on cnet and it sounds like a nice player.



Yes!


----------



## JDMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spec1alk* /forum/post/16258622
> 
> 
> Is a Sony S550 open-box for $188 a good deal? Is the player a decent machine? I was reading on cnet and it sounds like a nice player.



Sounds like a great deal, depending on what is meant by "open box". Audiogon had a used one listed and it sold for $300. Just make sure nothing is missing like the manual and there are no scratches and dings. If it is from a dealer see if the Sony warranty is included. I wish I bought the 550 instead of the 350 because of the analog 7.1 ouputs. I paid $199 for my 350 on Black Friday at BB.


----------



## kaitak98

Just got the referbed Samsung 1500 from Newegg.com this past weekend. I really like it except for one problem. There are terrible lip sync issues with my AVR (Onkyo 604). From what I can read this is a known issue.


So now I have to return that and look elsewhere. I'm not a total audio/videophile. I'm mainly looking for the best experience at a reasonable price. I would like to have BDLive and ethernet for firmware upgrades. I stream media through other channels so that is not needed. I've narrowed it down to three players...


The new JVC XV-BP1

A referbed Pany BD-35 and

Sharp Aquos BD-HP16U / BD-HP17U from Costco added at the last minute.


Can anybody give me any opinions on these. They are all about the same price. I'll be using it with the Onkyo and a Vizio 47' LCD. Again I'm not a fanatic but rather am just looking for a good yet affordable setup.


Thx-


----------



## jundox

/\\ Well you just basically answered my question... I was looking at the 1500 refurb from newegg as well, but was leaning towards the panasonic bd60 (which I've seen for as low as $255).


From what I've read BD35 is an all around solid player and BD60 is just the updated version of that. If you can find either within your price range I'd just do that. Panasonic br players seem to be well liked across the board.


----------



## BBMW

Here's the setup:


Just got a new plasma display with HDMI 1.3 inputs. When the BR player is bought, it will be bought with a pre/pro that will take HDMI 1.3 and process all the new lossless audio formats (think Integera 9.9/Onkyo Pro 886). The BR player will be connected by HDMI to the pre/pro then to the TV.


Given this, do I need a really hi-feature blu-ray player? I assume the player is passing straight digital video to the TV, so it's not really decoding/DACing video. It's passing straight audio bitstream to the pre-pro, so again it isn't decoding/DACing that either. It's basically just stripping bits of the disc and passing down the wire. Is this analysis correct?


I will admit the whole Netflix device thing is intriguing, but somewhere out the future I have the concept of building an HTPC in the back of my head. So maybe I'll leave that feature to the future PC.


Do I need anything more than a very basic blu-ray player? If so, what would I be getting that I could use by spending more money?


----------



## Ingeborgdot

The oppo seems to be a good bluray. Where can I buy it? The problem is that it does not stream netflix. What else would I need to stream netflix if I got another bluray and got the oppo?


----------



## Ingeborgdot

Does anyone on here have a bluray that streams? If so, what quality can you stream? Is is equal to DVD? Bluray? Is it actually worth it if you are a quality buff? I am into quality and not the ease of it. I want my picture to be the best.


----------



## doodguy

My current setup:

11" Zenith Color CRT TV with integral VHS VCR (.. very high tech







)


I watch DVDs on my MacBook. My wife and I sit on the couch and perch the MacBook on the piano bench about 1 foot in front of the couch. It's worked all throughout my graduate career, but we're ready to make the quantum leap into the 21st century of AV.


My soon-to-be setup:

Samsung LN40B650

Yamaha YSP-4000BL


I have a very meager DVD collection. LOTR, This is Spinal Tap, Holy Grail, and a dozen others. I also have a Netfilx subscription.


I would like some suggestions for a BD player.


I'm intrigued by the about-to-be-released OPPO BDP-83, but maybe if I will mainly be renting/buying BD from here on out I don't necessarily need the best upscaling technology? so perhaps the Samsung BD-2500/2550 or BD-1600? I imagine there are still many movies that will never be released as BD so perhaps I should buy the best upscaling player that I can afford?


Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Ingeborgdot

I can't seem to find an Ethernet connection on the back of the Pioneer 51 fd. Is there none? If not, that sucks. Is there any bluray with the quality of the pioneer with an Ethernet connection?


----------



## jamesd3rd

I'm looking to replace my almost 10 year old Sony DVD player with a blu-ray with plans to also replace my 3-year old Panasonic EDTV down the road. The Blu-ray is a more affordable investment at the moment plus my current DVD player is getting a bit long in the tooth.


I shouldn't have any issues playing SD dvd content through the component output should I? I don't know if my EDTV plasma is HDCP compliant but from what I understand, that has to do with using digital outputs like DVI and HDMI.


From what I've read on another thread I shouldn't have a problem with the component output.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesd3rd* /forum/post/16265669
> 
> 
> I'm looking to replace my almost 10 year old Sony DVD player with a blu-ray with plans to also replace my 3-year old Panasonic EDTV down the road. The Blu-ray is a more affordable investment at the moment plus my current DVD player is getting a bit long in the tooth.
> 
> 
> I shouldn't have any issues playing SD dvd content through the component output should I?



You should be ok.



> Quote:
> I don't know if my EDTV plasma is HDCP compliant but from what I understand, that has to do with using digital outputs like DVI and HDMI.



Right, if you are using component HDCP is not relevant.



> Quote:
> From what I've read on another thread I shouldn't have a problem with the component output.



Correct. You'll be able to play both DVD and Blu-ray, although on the EDTV you won't be getting the benefit of the increased resolution in the Blu-ray image.


-Bill


----------



## namtrahj

Hey guys, got a question. I'm looking at getting a second player for the bedroom (using a PS3 in the living room ) and I'm a bit torn. I really like the idea of Netflix streaming and was initially leaning toward the Samsung 2500/2550 but now they're unavailable so they're out. I want to avoid the 1600/3600 because of all the compatibility problems I've been reading about. That leaves me with the LG line and I've seen some less than enthusiastic reports of the 370's PQ. So here's my question: since this is only going to be used in my bedroom on a 32" 720p Aquos do I even have to worry much about the PQ? Am I going to even notice the difference between the 370's picture and the picture of a comparably priced non-Netflix-streaming player from a different brand (like the Sony S350)?


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BBMW* /forum/post/16263164
> 
> 
> Here's the setup:
> 
> 
> Just got a new plasma display with HDMI 1.3 inputs. When the BR player is bought, it will be bought with a pre/pro that will take HDMI 1.3 and process all the new lossless audio formats (think Integera 9.9/Onkyo Pro 886). The BR player will be connected by HDMI to the pre/pro then to the TV.
> 
> 
> Given this, do I need a really hi-feature blu-ray player? I assume the player is passing straight digital video to the TV, so it's not really decoding/DACing video. It's passing straight audio bitstream to the pre-pro, so again it isn't decoding/DACing that either. It's basically just stripping bits of the disc and passing down the wire. Is this analysis correct?
> 
> 
> I will admit the whole Netflix device thing is intriguing, but somewhere out the future I have the concept of building an HTPC in the back of my head. So maybe I'll leave that feature to the future PC.
> 
> 
> Do I need anything more than a very basic blu-ray player? If so, what would I be getting that I could use by spending more money?



Basically, no, the biggest difference is how they upscale standard DVDs. With BluRays there are some differences between the players in exactly how they handle the various audio formats. Also, if the player doesn't decode the audio for you, there are some limitations as to what you get with certain audio features, such as secondary audio. The other potential difference in players is simply the speed at which they load the disks. Note that spending more money doesn't mean its better in these categories, its more important to just do a comparison of the various models.


As a side note, I'd pass on the Integra/Onkyo. I have the 8.8 and given Okyo's complete disregard for supporting their customers, I won't touch them with a 10 foot pole anymore. If I had to buy something now, the Yamaha Z7 would be my first choice (too bad it didn't exist when I bought the 8.8).


----------



## dang10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *namtrahj* /forum/post/16266253
> 
> 
> Hey guys, got a question. I'm looking at getting a second player for the bedroom (using a PS3 in the living room ) and I'm a bit torn. I really like the idea of Netflix streaming and was initially leaning toward the Samsung 2500/2550 but now they're unavailable so they're out. I want to avoid the 1600/3600 because of all the compatibility problems I've been reading about. That leaves me with the LG line and I've seen some less than enthusiastic reports of the 370's PQ. So here's my question: since this is only going to be used in my bedroom on a 32" 720p Aquos do I even have to worry much about the PQ? Am I going to even notice the difference between the 370's picture and the picture of a comparably priced non-Netflix-streaming player from a different brand (like the Sony S350)?



I'm in a similiar boat except my BB has 8 new 2550s left at $317 ea. Don't need wifi. Question for me is whether the 2550 is more reliable than the 3600 and whether Samsung will continue to support it or not. Given the reliability issues i've read about, I'm starting to consider the Panasonic BD-80 although I do want the Netflix ability.


----------



## BBMW

Thanks for the reply. I thought similar. I don't want/need the player to do much processing, other than passing the digital video/audio bitstreams out to the pre/pro.


And it is a pre/pro, not a receiver. I'm all amped up already. I will be upgrading the pre/pro (I've been posting about this in the amp/receiver/processor forum). AFAIK Yamaha doesn't make a pre/pro, and I don't really want to use a receiver as one. There are other choices besides the Onkyo twins. But everyone over there seems to like them, and they do fit the need pretty closely.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay_Davis* /forum/post/16268807
> 
> 
> Basically, no, the biggest difference is how they upscale standard DVDs. With BluRays there are some differences between the players in exactly how they handle the various audio formats. Also, if the player doesn't decode the audio for you, there are some limitations as to what you get with certain audio features, such as secondary audio. The other potential difference in players is simply the speed at which they load the disks. Note that spending more money doesn't mean its better in these categories, its more important to just do a comparison of the various models.
> 
> 
> As a side note, I'd pass on the Integra/Onkyo. I have the 8.8 and given Okyo's complete disregard for supporting their customers, I won't touch them with a 10 foot pole anymore. If I had to buy something now, the Yamaha Z7 would be my first choice (too bad it didn't exist when I bought the 8.8).


----------



## jamesd3rd

In the December 2008 issue of Consumer Reports, Audio/Video components were reviewed. Seven Blu-Ray players were tested and to be honest, I was pretty surprised with the results. The scores were all pretty close but the brands that came out on top were ones I wouldn't think had a chance. One brand, Insignia, I'm not familiar with.


The order from 1-7 was Sylvania NB500SL9, Magnavox NB500MG9, Insignia NS-BRDVD, Philips BDP7200/37, Sony BDP-S350, Panasonic DMP-BD50 and Panasonic DMP-BD30. All produced excellent PQ in Blu-Ray and standard formats. I guess performance/price was the main thing they looked at.


I didn't even think Sylvania & Magnavox were still around. I'm so used to hearing about Sony, Panasonic, Pioneer, Denon and Yamaha at the top. So my question is how much value do you place on these type reviews? Consumer Reports is usually on of my first sources, after that I may look at cnet and other audio/video review sites. Then I try to get as many consumer reviews as possible form people who have a fair amount of experience. I realize some consumers will bad mouth a product if they don't have the patience to deal with subtle set up issues so I tend to take harsh reviews of brands that are usually leaders with a grain of salt.


----------



## namtrahj

I can't speak to the reliability of Consumer Reports when it comes to A/V equipment, but if you're surprised at those findings you might be even more surprised to hear that Insignia is Best Buy's house brand. That list seems like it's in reverse order--they must have put a heavy emphasis on price.


----------



## BBMW

^

Without seeing the article (I'll look for it on the newstand), I'd say it would depend on how they do the testing. If you see my posts above, my guess is that, if you just sending out digital bitstreams, they're all going to be pretty much the same. So if they tested the players by just running an HDMI cable out of the players into a receiver, throught that to to a flat panel, again via HDMI, they're going to get very little difference by just swapping out players. If they tested analog connects, they might see/hear more differences.


----------



## mtcbuilder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesd3rd* /forum/post/16273260
> 
> 
> In the December 2008 issue of Consumer Reports, Audio/Video components were reviewed. Seven Blu-Ray players were tested and to be honest, I was pretty surprised with the results. The scores were all pretty close but the brands that came out on top were ones I wouldn't think had a chance. One brand, Insignia, I'm not familiar with.
> 
> 
> The order from 1-7 was Sylvania NB500SL9, Magnavox NB500MG9, Insignia NS-BRDVD, Philips BDP7200/37, Sony BDP-S350, Panasonic DMP-BD50 and Panasonic DMP-BD30. All produced excellent PQ in Blu-Ray and standard formats. I guess performance/price was the main thing they looked at.
> 
> 
> I didn't even think Sylvania & Magnavox were still around. I'm so used to hearing about Sony, Panasonic, Pioneer, Denon and Yamaha at the top. So my question is how much value do you place on these type reviews? Consumer Reports is usually on of my first sources, after that I may look at cnet and other audio/video review sites. Then I try to get as many consumer reviews as possible form people who have a fair amount of experience. I realize some consumers will bad mouth a product if they don't have the patience to deal with subtle set up issues so I tend to take harsh reviews of brands that are usually leaders with a grain of salt.



Like you, I put a lot of stock in Consumer Reports -- except when it comes to consumer electronics. My experience has been that they take so long to review the products that by the time the reviews are published the market has changed or moved on to the next big thing. Products like refrigerators, snow blowers, bath towels, or even speakers, don't change too much over time, but something like a cell phone, TV or Blu-ray player might be 18-24 months old by the time time the review appears. That's a lifetime in the electronics world.


Also, I believe they buy the products off the shelf for the review, as opposed to CNET who might get a chance to review a player months prior to its public release.


Just my $0.02


----------



## s44

I wish they'd done things like run the HQV tests...


----------



## Sinsen

Hi, I really tried to search for this, but no luck, so here goes:


I need a player with great DVD upscaling + some nice bells and whistles, like youtube access and divx (or equivalent) playback.


Any hints?


Thank you!


----------



## gchuva




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BBMW* /forum/post/16271170
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I thought similar. I don't want/need the player to do much processing, other than passing the digital video/audio bitstreams out to the pre/pro.
> 
> 
> And it is a pre/pro, not a receiver. I'm all amped up already. I will be upgrading the pre/pro (I've been posting about this in the amp/receiver/processor forum). AFAIK Yamaha doesn't make a pre/pro, and I don't really want to use a receiver as one. There are other choices besides the Onkyo twins. But everyone over there seems to like them, and they do fit the need pretty closely.



So can we identify some players that are a good match for people with SOTA processors/receivers? Would the Sony 350 fit the bill? A few low-medium priced options would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## nanci322

Someone wrote to ask if my TV had HDMI and it does. I haven't seen any other replies and would appreciate some input as I would like to buy a Blu-Ray soon.


Thanks.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nanci322* /forum/post/16251776
> 
> 
> I just bought the Yamaha RX-V665 receiver and am clueless about what Blu Ray to get. Although the Yamaha is 7.1, I will likely have a 5.1 setup.
> 
> 
> I have a 60" Sony 1080i TV.
> 
> 
> I have B & W speakers but may be changing as I was misinformed about the ohms it can handle. I have 2 - 6 ohm and 2 - 4 ohm and the manual says not to use speakers lower than 6 ohms so that may be changing.
> 
> 
> What I want is a very good Blu Ray image that's compatible with the receiver. I don't play games so I'm not looking for a PS or similar.
> 
> 
> I might like to get Netflix in the future so if that technology is good at this point, I might like to have one with the capability.
> 
> 
> My biggest problem is that I don't know if it should be able to upconvert or what other technical things I should have it be able to do. I really just want to watch DVD's and Blu Rays with it and have them look good but know that there are other important factors in selecting a player. I also want to be able to figure out how to work the thing.
> 
> 
> I am not a technophile (no news there) but do want something good that won't run me much more than around $300+/-.


----------



## Chuck_IV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *namtrahj* /forum/post/16266253
> 
> 
> Hey guys, got a question. I'm looking at getting a second player for the bedroom (using a PS3 in the living room ) and I'm a bit torn. I really like the idea of Netflix streaming and was initially leaning toward the Samsung 2500/2550 but now they're unavailable so they're out. I want to avoid the 1600/3600 because of all the compatibility problems I've been reading about. That leaves me with the LG line and I've seen some less than enthusiastic reports of the 370's PQ. So here's my question: since this is only going to be used in my bedroom on a 32" 720p Aquos do I even have to worry much about the PQ? Am I going to even notice the difference between the 370's picture and the picture of a comparably priced non-Netflix-streaming player from a different brand (like the Sony S350)?



I just went thru the same sort of dilemma. I wanted a 2nd player for our 34" Panny(1080i) directview tube set. I was deciding between the Samsung 3600 or 2550(my area BB's are loaded with them) or the LG 370. While some of the reviews did have issues with the PQ, I based my decision more on user reviews, which seemed quite good. My set can only do 1080i max anyway. The other issue I kept seeing was that with the Samnsung's, quite a few users were having playback issues(mostly with the 3600) on various disks.


Seeing the LG 370 on sale this week at Best Buy(+ a free blu ray if you order thru BB.com), I decided to give the LG a shot and so far I am NOT disappointed at all.


The player has been stellar in all areas. What I have been finding myself having the most fun with tho is the Youtube feature. I've been using that quite a bit(video quality is unexpectedly good too). I cannot see myself giving up this feature anytime soon







(which means only LG's and Panny's would currently be on my list anyway)


My suggestion is find a store with a good return policy and give one a shot. You can always return it for the other, should you not like it. For the current sale price, the LG is tough to beat right now tho.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sinsen* /forum/post/16277282
> 
> 
> Hi, I really tried to search for this, but no luck, so here goes:
> 
> 
> I need a player with great DVD upscaling + some nice bells and whistles, like youtube access and divx (or equivalent) playback.
> 
> 
> Any hints?
> 
> 
> Thank you!



As I mentioned, if you want YouTube, currently I think you are limited to either LG's or Panasonics(maybe another less popular brand that does it but haven't seen it). Between those 2, you have to choose between Netflix streaming(LG) or future Amazon Streaming(Panasonics).


If you want great upscaling, then the Samsung 2550 should be considered, if you can find it(come to Connecticut, seems the Best Buys around here all have a ton of them), since it has the reon chip in it. The 2550 doesn't do YouTube but does do Netflix and Pandora.


----------



## Sinsen

Thank's Chuck_IV.


I'm in Norway, so a bit long to Connecticut







But I actually think the place across the street from work has a 2500. I'll go check it out.


Thank's again!


----------



## colombianlove41

all i need is a cheap player for my bedroom, doesn't need any extras.....any suggestions?


----------



## comptr

I am looking for a 2nd blu-ray player


tv: pioneer elite 151


I need analog outs

(would be nice)- ethernet connection

fast load times

ir in and out

good up-converting for dvd's

currently using old receiver but will be buying a yamaha RX-Z7

Price: Max:$500.00

thanks in advance


----------



## McStyvie

I just picked up the Pioneer BDP-51FD for 299 yesterday (don't know what you guys can get it for now stateside) it does all I need it for and then some, but no ethernet.


I definitely like the player, with the firmware update (ver. 1.25a) the load times are about 25 seconds or less for the five Blu-Rays I have tested since yesterday. DvD and CD load times are much less. It does have 7.1 analog outs, it upscales both video and sound (technically speaking it doesn't for sound, but I had a ten year old pioneer dvd player before this so the sound is produced much cleaner now) from my DvD collection very nicely. It also plays all my old music collection, be it MP3, WMA, CD-R, CD-RW, etc. I can warmly recommend it if you get a good price on it.


Cheers,


----------



## nosey313

Here's my setup:


Mitsubishi 5500

Marantz 5003


I'm tryint to decide on the best BluRay player for my setup. I already stream Netflix thru my Xbox 360. Would one of the streaming players do a better job? Anyway, Netflix streaming is not a deal breaker. Any thoughts?


----------



## Selvos

Out of these players, which has the best PQ/AQ on BRs?


BD-60

bd-80

p2500

p1600


----------



## rmm2112

hello all -- just throwing this out here in this thread since this is all blu-ray players related. I have a 52" rear projection HDTV that is only 720P. My viewing distance is probably 10 feet from screen. Standard DVD's look pretty good on it. My question is, will I see a good amount of difference by viewing a blu-ray source on my 720 display? I think I'm at that screen threshold of if it was any larger then sure I would see a difference. I know I will deffinately HEAR a difference with the audio aspect. Thanks for any info on what I would expect from a display like mine.


Toshiba 52HM84


----------



## laserjock II




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colombianlove41* /forum/post/16282562
> 
> 
> all i need is a cheap player for my bedroom, doesn't need any extras.....any suggestions?



I bought the Sylvania NB501SL9 at Radio Shack and it has been a great bedroom player. (It just got another frimware upgrade also) Check out the Funai player threads for more info.


----------



## Samsunging

I'm trying to get my Samsung 46b7000 to connect with my samsung bd-p2550 using anynet+. I'm using a 1.3 HDMI cable. Both have the anynet+ symbol


I click on tools -> anynet+ -> device list -> BD player (is on list).


at this point it says "connecting to Anynet+ device" and you can see the working circle working. Then is says "Anynet+ device is not connected. Please check connection and retry".


Anyone got ideas?


----------



## Franke46

I've had the panasonic BD-35 for a couple of months now. I am more and more finding the load times unacceptable, it is SLOW. Also when trying to fast forward or rewind, very slow reacting to remote commands.


Have reaction times gotten better on other players? Please point me to one.


thanks


Franke46


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franke46* /forum/post/16294104
> 
> 
> Have reaction times gotten better on other players? Please point me to one.



The OPPO BDP-83. See the FAQ: How fast are the load times? 


-Bill


----------



## Flyboy08

I need a BR player and since I have the Sony W10 projector, I would like to limit my use of remotes if possible.


Will I be able to use one remote for both the BR (if Sony) player and the PJ?


Secondly, I see a Sony S350 available for $200.00. I just completed my home theater with the W10 and Bose 38''s so any advice on the BR player would be appreciated.


Cheers!


----------



## zrdb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selvos* /forum/post/16286254
> 
> 
> Out of these players, which has the best PQ/AQ on BRs?
> 
> 
> BD-60
> 
> bd-80
> 
> p2500
> 
> p1600



BD-P2500/2550 hands down.


----------



## Chuck_IV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selvos* /forum/post/16286254
> 
> 
> Out of these players, which has the best PQ/AQ on BRs?
> 
> 
> BD-60
> 
> bd-80
> 
> p2500
> 
> p1600





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zrdb* /forum/post/16295189
> 
> 
> BD-P2500/2550 hands down.




For *NON* Blu-Ray disks, definitely because of the reon chip, but for actual Blu-Rays, they most likely all be very similar.


----------



## bkmerrill

so is the ps3 still the best overall? considering load times, best bang for the buck, etc? I need a player with great pq/aq with excellent pq on dvd's being VERY important as well. i have read that the samsung 2500 is tops as far as that goes. can anyone confirm that? and how would the ps3 compare? Basically im getting a player in May, and from what i can tell from this years new line, there arent many exciting new options. what would yall suggest? are the ps3 and 2500 my best bets? how is dvd upconversion on ps3?


----------



## bkmerrill

or how would some of the pioneer options compare? just trying to find the best player for pq/aq on BOTH br and dvd. IF i got the ps3, i would use it for gaming some, though not extensively as i prefer my xbox 360







it would primarily serve as a blu ray player. thanks for any input.


----------



## drmroth

Does the TV make a difference when buying a blue ray? If I have the Pioneer 151, should I get a BDP 51? Does the profile 1.1 or 2.0 make a difference besides the internet?


I'm trying to decide between the PDP 51, PS3 or the Samsung 3600.


Any suggestions - open to other ideas as well.

drmroth is online now Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## shawnwalters

Is the pioneer BDP-51FD a good current choice? I have a panny bd30 now and looking for an upgrade..


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drmroth* /forum/post/16298087
> 
> 
> Does the TV make a difference when buying a blue ray?



No, as long as it has an HDMI port.


----------



## mjc2020

Hi, I have been reading these forums for days and I can't seem to make any headway on Blu-Ray. Here are my top priorities:


1) Reliability

2) PQ on BD

3) SQ on BD (and have Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby True HD and DTS HD capability)

4) PQ/SQ on upconvert SD (or does the receiver do this anyway?)


I am not interested in any other features really, just want a great movie experience. I may play a CD in it every now and again. Load times are not super important to me either.


I will be hooking this player up to a new Denon AVR-1909 out to a new 50" Panny G10 using HDMI. 5.1 speaker set-up (KEF).


Ok - here are my options, I was leaning towards the Denon at first but am having second thoughts after not hearing much love here. Cost must be $499 or less...


*** 1st Tier - Least expensive group ***

-- Pioneer BDP-51FD

-- Panasonic BD60K

-- Sony S350

*** 2nd Tier - $100 more than 1st Tier ***

-- Panasonic BD80K (can't figure out what is different from the BD60K)

-- Sony S550

*** 3rd Tier - $100 more than 2nd Tier, $200 more than 1st Tier ***

-- Denon 1800BD (salesmen told me this was much better pq and sq than the lower tiered players - though he was probably trying to oversell me)


I am really at quite a loss here. I am just looking for some opinions from people in the know. This is my first foray into Blu-Ray. I am clueless as to the massive price differences in some of these machines (some going for thousands). I just need a nudge in the right direction. Please let me know if I am missing a great player which I should consider. I am willing to spend if it is worth it...


Thanks a bunch!


-- Mike


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjc2020* /forum/post/16298512
> 
> 
> Hi, I have been reading these forums for days and I can't seem to make any headway on Blu-Ray. Here are my top priorities:
> 
> 
> 1) Reliability
> 
> 2) PQ on BD
> 
> 3) SQ on BD (and have Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby True HD and DTS HD capability)
> 
> 4) PQ/SQ on upconvert SD (or does the receiver do this anyway?)
> 
> 
> I am not interested in any other features really, just want a great movie experience. I may play a CD in it every now and again. Load times are not super important to me either.
> 
> 
> I will be hooking this player up to a new Denon AVR-1909 out to a new 50" Panny G10 using HDMI. 5.1 speaker set-up (KEF).
> 
> 
> Ok - here are my options, I was leaning towards the Denon at first but am having second thoughts after not hearing much love here. Cost must be $499 or less...
> 
> 
> *** 1st Tier - Least expensive group ***
> 
> -- Pioneer BDP-51FD
> 
> -- Panasonic BD60K
> 
> -- Sony S350
> 
> *** 2nd Tier - $100 more than 1st Tier ***
> 
> -- Panasonic BD80K (can't figure out what is different from the BD60K)
> 
> -- Sony S550
> 
> *** 3rd Tier - $100 more than 2nd Tier, $200 more than 1st Tier ***
> 
> -- Denon 1800BD (salesmen told me this was much better pq and sq than the lower tiered players - though he was probably trying to oversell me)
> 
> 
> I am really at quite a loss here. I am just looking for some opinions from people in the know. This is my first foray into Blu-Ray. I am clueless as to the massive price differences in some of these machines (some going for thousands). I just need a nudge in the right direction. Please let me know if I am missing a great player which I should consider. I am willing to spend if it is worth it...
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> 
> 
> -- Mike



The Blu-ray PQ/AQ and DVD AQ will be very similar for all the models listed. The Sony and Panny players have a good reputation for reliability, but have mediocre DVD playback PQ. The Pioneer on the other hand has had reliability problems, but will have the best DVD PQ of the bunch. If you can wait a while the upcoming OPPO player should beat all of these players, but will likely be at the high end of your price range.


----------



## bkmerrill

ps3 vs new oppo vs samsung 2500/2550 vs pioneer. is one going to be heads and shoulders above the rest on dvd upconversion? other than that, bitstream, analog audio outputs etc are not important. just want the best pq/aq on blu ray and standard dvd. thanks guys.


----------



## seinsmeld13

I have a Pioneer vsx92 therefore I am looking for a player that can bitstream sound, I currently am using a PS3, not happy with the sound . Would a player that can bitstream provide better sound, I have a 7.1 set up


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seinsmeld13* /forum/post/16300701
> 
> 
> I have a Pioneer vsx92 therefore I am looking for a player that can bitstream sound, I currently am using a PS3, not happy with the sound . Would a player that can bitstream provide better sound, I have a 7.1 set up



No, a different player won't improve the sound. It's possible your AVR isn't set up properly for multichannel LPCM via HDMI, or that your PS3 isn't set up properly to provide it. There are FAQ threads for both units that can help.

Official Pioneer Elite VSX-92TXH thread 

Official PS3 FAQ Master Thread


----------



## ArcadeRuss

Help me pick a new Disc Player.


I have a large DVD collection and a basic home theater setup:


Samsung HL-T6187S LED-DLP 1080P TV

Yamaha Receiver 5.1 600 watts


Nothing high-end, but I like a nice picture and good surround sound.


I want to upgrade my current DVD player with something better and more capable.


I own no Blu-Ray as yet, but am willing to buy and rent some.


My priority list in order of importance:


1. High-quality upscaling - make my DVD collection look as good as possible.


2. Multi-region capacity and high quality PAL-to-NTSC conversion. I'd like to import and play whatever strikes my fancy, esp. Brit and Japanese stuff that will never be released in the US


3. PQ means more to me than SQ


4. Blu-Ray capacity is a nice plus, but not absolutely necessary. Same with multi-region BluRay capacity.


5. Digital file (DivX, AVI, MPeg-4) playback also would be nice


My budget is no more than 400.00 for a player.


I am looking at the Momitsu BD-899.


I would consider the Oppo DV-981H or DV-983H but they have discontinued production.


The Oppo BD-83 looks like it will street at 500.00, which is over my budget. I may be wrong about that.


Any opinions welcome.


Thanks,


ArcadeRuss


----------



## random username

Am I missing something, or haven't there been any real breakthroughs of new and exciting offerings in the last few months? I thought since this was the latest technology, we would be seeing many newer/better units coming out, with the existing offerings coming down in price. Instead, the popular players now seem to be the same ones that were out several (or more) months ago.


----------



## CDLehner

I bought a BDP-S550 for the dedicated HT I'm constructing. The construction took a little over a year, but now is just about done...so I haven't even used the player (just took it out of the box and hooked it up a few times to test screen shots, etc.), and I'm already thinking about trading up.


I'm hearing good things about the BDP-51FD, and it seems like it has a couple of features that might be a half-generation ahead of my S550. Plus, the price is such that I could probably sell my barely used S550, and pay for a _new_ 51FD outright. Should I?


Thanks,

CD


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CDLehner* /forum/post/16308651
> 
> 
> I bought a BDP-S550 for the dedicated HT I'm constructing. The construction took a little over a year, but now is just about done...so I haven't even used the player (just took it out of the box and hooked it up a few times to test screen shots, etc.), and I'm already thinking about trading up.
> 
> 
> I'm hearing good things about the BDP-51FD, and it seems like it has a couple of features that might be a half-generation ahead of my S550. Plus, the price is such that I could probably sell my barely used S550, and pay for a _new_ 51FD outright. Should I?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> CD



The only real benefit you'll get from a different player, potentially, is somewhat better upconversion of SD-DVDs, and (in the case of the Oppo) SACD/DVD-A compatibility. For BD playback the 550 is as good as any other player. So it's all about what you need the player to do.


----------



## shappy0869

I hope this post doesn't get lost in this huge thread, but I need some advice in picking a budget priced (hopefully less than $200) player.


I am only interested in being able to pop in a BD from Blockbuster or Netflix and watch. Only feature I am looking for is an optical out (which I assume is standard on all players).


I don't care about internet connectivity or SD playback.


Suggestions? (and thank you!)


----------



## Chuck_IV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bkmerrill* /forum/post/16300075
> 
> 
> ps3 vs new oppo vs samsung 2500/2550 vs pioneer. is one going to be heads and shoulders above the rest on dvd upconversion? other than that, bitstream, analog audio outputs etc are not important. just want the best pq/aq on blu ray and standard dvd. thanks guys.



While I don't know much about the Oppo, I'd say the Samsung 2500/2550 will probably be better than the Oppo or PS3 in SD upconverting due to it having the reon chip.


As for Blu-Ray playback, I know the PS3 is considered quite good(and fast in regard to loading times... I have one and can vouch for this). While I don't have experience with the other 2, I'd guess they will all be very close in PQ for a Blu-Ray.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chuck_IV* /forum/post/16309881
> 
> 
> While I don't know much about the Oppo, I'd say the Samsung 2500/2550 will probably be better than the Oppo or PS3 in SD upconverting due to it having the reon chip.



The OPPO uses the very capable Anchor Bay chip. I'm sure people prefer one over the other for various reasons, the the Reon is not obviously superior.


-Bill


----------



## Beaker1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArcadeRuss* /forum/post/16306954
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I would consider the Oppo DV-981H or DV-983H but they have discontinued production.
> 
> ...



Have you considered looking at the used market for either of these Oppo players? They'd be in your


----------



## Electrico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chuck_IV* /forum/post/16309881
> 
> 
> While I don't know much about the Oppo, I'd say the Samsung 2500/2550 will probably be better than the Oppo or PS3 in SD upconverting due to it having the reon chip.
> 
> 
> As for Blu-Ray playback, I know the PS3 is considered quite good(and fast in regard to loading times... I have one and can vouch for this). While I don't have experience with the other 2, I'd guess they will all be very close in PQ for a Blu-Ray.



Ridiculous or questionable credibility:

Take your pick. Credibility is earned with objective, common sense and a touch of scientific methodology. First you clearly state you don't know beans about the Oppo players and turn around blasting them. You have 651 posts on this forum and that is the best you got? Please mister. The sad part is that you have a computer. Obviously you know how to use it but your self contradiction tears you up to pieces. NOT to beat a dead horse to infinity but ALL the Oppos have been discussed at length on this forum. I talked to a medical professional NOT long ago and that person knows about Oppo. The person told me I got one! The point is that person found out about Oppo and bought one. If you bother to read about the Oppo DV-983H is the ONLY to get a perfect TEN score. BTW it was done by an independent LAB! How do you do?

Good day!


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electrico* /forum/post/16310358
> 
> 
> Ridiculous or questionable credibility:
> 
> Take your pick. Credibility is earned with objective, common sense and a touch of scientific methodology. First you clearly state you don't know beans about the Oppo players and turn around blasting them. You have 651 posts on this forum and that is the best you got? Please mister. The sad part is that you have a computer. Obviously you know how to use it but your self contradiction tears you up to pieces. NOT to beat a dead horse to infinity but ALL the Oppos have been discussed at length on this forum. I talked to a medical professional NOT long ago and that person knows about Oppo. The person told me I got one! The point is that person found out about Oppo and bought one. If you bother to read about the Oppo DV-983H is the ONLY to get a perfect TEN score. BTW it was done by an independent LAB! How do you do?
> 
> Good day!



Feel better now?????


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shappy0869* /forum/post/16309725
> 
> 
> I hope this post doesn't get lost in this huge thread, but I need some advice in picking a budget priced (hopefully less than $200) player.
> 
> 
> I am only interested in being able to pop in a BD from Blockbuster or Netflix and watch. Only feature I am looking for is an optical out (which I assume is standard on all players).
> 
> 
> I don't care about internet connectivity or SD playback.
> 
> 
> Suggestions? (and thank you!)



Look for Panasonic BD30 on Amazon. One of their resellers have refurbs for a lot less than $200.00 I bought one and it's just fine.


----------



## Ingeborgdot

Is there much difference between the samsung 1500 and the 1600?

Also, does the Pioneer 51fd not have ethernet connection?

I would have liked the samsung 2500 but can't seem to find it because it is replaced. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Chuck_IV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electrico* /forum/post/16310358
> 
> 
> Ridiculous or questionable credibility:
> 
> Take your pick. Credibility is earned with objective, common sense and a touch of scientific methodology. First you clearly state you don't know beans about the Oppo players and turn around blasting them. You have 651 posts on this forum and that is the best you got? Please mister. The sad part is that you have a computer. Obviously you know how to use it but your self contradiction tears you up to pieces. NOT to beat a dead horse to infinity but ALL the Oppos have been discussed at length on this forum. I talked to a medical professional NOT long ago and that person knows about Oppo. The person told me I got one! The point is that person found out about Oppo and bought one. If you bother to read about the Oppo DV-983H is the ONLY to get a perfect TEN score. BTW it was done by an independent LAB! How do you do?
> 
> Good day!



Whoa there. Please, reading comprehension. Please point out where I "blasted" any of the players? The reon has been/is regarded as one of the best upconverting chips at this level of player and that is why I stated my opinion as such and stand by it. Note the "I" and "opinion". The "which is better" question is *ALWAYS* a matter of opinion. My opinion is based on my personal experience with the reon(XA2 from the old HDDVD days), the PS3 AND readings(yes, I can read posts too).


This is a forum, people state their opinions all the time and guess what? Their opinions may not match yours. Flying off the handle over it is childish, to say the least. If you have an opinion about which is better, state it and move along.


----------



## shappy0869




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KAB53* /forum/post/16310663
> 
> 
> Look for Panasonic BD30 on Amazon. One of their resellers have refurbs for a lot less than $200.00 I bought one and it's just fine.




Thanks for the advice, I just ordered a refurb!


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shappy0869* /forum/post/16311572
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice, I just ordered a refurb!



Glad I could help.


----------



## Ingeborgdot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/16311042
> 
> 
> Is there much difference between the samsung 1500 and the 1600?
> 
> Also, does the Pioneer 51fd not have ethernet connection?
> 
> I would have liked the samsung 2500 but can't seem to find it because it is replaced. Any suggestions? Thanks.



Anyone?


----------



## GibsonEX

Hi guys,


I'm thinking about getting Panasonic DMP-BD80k player in near future, so i need advice from knowledgeable guys here if you don't mind. I have a Panny TH42PZ700U 42" plasma, and i see that is not 24p capable, but now it's too late about that, but my other question would be about lossless audio. According to specs this player can decode DTS MA/ HD audio internally, does that mean, that i don't need any kind of receiver and can use just Blu Ray Player directly to TV combo via HDMI, or i would still need something in between for a lossless audio.


Thanks in advance


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about getting Panasonic DMP-BD80k player in near future, so i need advice from knowledgeable guys here if you don't mind. I have a Panny TH42PZ700U 42" plasma, and i see that is not 24p capable, but now it's too late about that, but my other question would be about lossless audio. According to specs this player can decode DTS MA/ HD audio internally, does that mean, that i don't need any kind of receiver and can use just Blu Ray Player directly to TV combo via HDMI, or i would still need something in between for a lossless audio.
> 
> Thanks in advance





Lossless is Useless if just going through your TV speakers. The advantage of internal processing is for 5/7.1 A/V receivers without HDMI connections or HDMI audio that does NOT process the newer codecs. Also keep in mind, that the lossy tracks on BD are not nearly as compressed as their DVD counterparts. Some argue that the differences between the two (lossy/lossless) are negligible. IOW, the better your sound system, the more lossless becomes a consideration.


----------



## s44

P1500 doesn't do Netflix or DTS-MA decoding.


If you don't already have a legacy receiver, you should be buying the BD-60, not 80. Both can decode all formats; the advantage of the BD-80 is in having full multichannel analog outputs.


----------



## GibsonEX

Wow, that was fast, thank you guys for pointing me in the right direction, i appreciate it


----------



## ThisOne

First may say to the powers that be...

"Thank you"

I have found these forums VERY informative, to the point of finding myself confused.










A bit of background....

This last Xmas my son's gave me a Vizio VW42L, and now this month a Samsung BD-P1500 ( have some GREAT Kids here).










Here is my problem.....In filtering thru the wealth of data here I am not sure if I should open the Samsung, or exchange it for the Sony BDP-S350 (My son's are waiting for me to make up my mind so that they can exchange it). The numerous threads on this now have me befuddled on which is the better of the 2 units.


At this point any input would be helpful.


Regards to all and TIA


----------



## TNO821

I'm 99.9% sure that there are only two differences between the Panasonic BD60 and BD80: 1. The BD80 has analog outputs for sending lossless audio to legacy receivers with analog inputs. and 2. The BD80 plays DivX files.


Other than that, I believe the two units are identical. Since I don't particularly care for the quality of most DivX files I see floating around the net, I doubt I would use that feature. Anybody with a receiver that has HDMI input(s), even those that don't decode the advanced audio codecs, would be well advised to save about $100 and pick up the BD60. Unless you do want to watch DivX downloads on your big screen, in which case the BD80 may be the better buy.


I have recently seen the BD60 in action at a friend's and I have quite a bit of experience with the older BD35 and those two units seem identical to me. They are exactly the same look/size, the boot time of the BD60 was no better than the 35, etc. I do think Panasonic added some internet features to the BD60/80 that aren't present on the BD35/55, but I have zero interest in those...we're not talking Netflix, but smaller things like local weather updates, YouTube, etc. Stuff I'd navigate much faster with a keyboard than a remote.


----------



## Electrico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KAB53* /forum/post/16310604
> 
> 
> Feel better now?????



NOTED


----------



## ThisOne

So should I exchange for a Panasonic .....?????









Or Am I Waaaaaaayy...beyond confused? LOL


----------



## Road Rash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TNO821* /forum/post/16314864
> 
> 
> I'm 99.9% sure that there are only two differences between the Panasonic BD60 and BD80: 1. The BD80 has analog outputs for sending lossless audio to legacy receivers with analog inputs. and 2. The BD80 plays DivX files.
> 
> 
> Other than that, I believe the two units are identical. Since I don't particularly care for the quality of most DivX files I see floating around the net, I doubt I would use that feature. Anybody with a receiver that has HDMI input(s), even those that don't decode the advanced audio codecs, would be well advised to save about $100 and pick up the BD60. Unless you do want to watch DivX downloads on your big screen, in which case the BD80 may be the better buy.
> 
> 
> I have recently seen the BD60 in action at a friend's and I have quite a bit of experience with the older BD35 and those two units seem identical to me. They are exactly the same look/size, the boot time of the BD60 was no better than the 35, etc. I do think Panasonic added some internet features to the BD60/80 that aren't present on the BD35/55, but I have zero interest in those...we're not talking Netflix, but smaller things like local weather updates, YouTube, etc. Stuff I'd navigate much faster with a keyboard than a remote.



This is the known additions to the BD-80 (I own this model) that I'm aware of...
vibration reducing feet
a blue light under the tray
coax digital out
7.1 analog out
Divx support for the US models
High Clarity Sound (this is supposed to shut off the analog circuits to improve sound over HDMI)
a playback information window that displays video and audio codecs along with the current bitrates for each

I bought this unit for the analog outs so I'm unable to test the "High Clarity Sound " feature.


----------



## KeithHackney

Hey guys I'm in the market looking for a stand alone blu ray player. All I want it for is playing dvds, thats it.(I'm in Canada so Pandora/Netflix doesnt matter for me.) I need a player that does a good job of upconverting SD to HD as well. Any ideas would be great. Oh this is my first post on here as well so I'm a AVS nub










Thanks for all the input and work you guys do, this forum is awesome and I've learned so much already.


Take care all,


Keith


----------



## combatsambo

Ok, I narrowed down my choices of blu-ray players to these 2- Samsung BDP 1600 or Panny BD 60K. Right now I am leaning towards the 60K, cause I always had good experience with Panny products.


Is there any significant adv. of one over the other? PQ and reliablity would be my biggest criteria- suggestions anyone?


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThisOne* /forum/post/16316186
> 
> 
> So should I exchange for a Panasonic .....?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Am I Waaaaaaayy...beyond confused? LOL



I must confess that I don't believe BD is worth the hassle a lot of people put themselves through. Keep the Samsung. It is supposed to have slightly better DVD upscaling.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KeithHackney* /forum/post/16316739
> 
> 
> Hey guys I'm in the market looking for a stand alone blu ray player. All I want it for is playing dvds, thats it.(I'm in Canada so Pandora/Netflix doesnt matter for me.) I need a player that does a good job of upconverting SD to HD as well. Any ideas would be great.



See if you can still find a Samsung P2500/2550. Otherwise, just grab a Panasonic BD60.


----------



## Ingeborgdot

So you think a BD60 is better than a 1600?


----------



## combatsambo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/16320124
> 
> 
> So you think a BD60 is better than a 1600?



Are you referring to me? If so, I don't know if it is better. I have no point of reference to compare the 2, except the fact I have owned other Panny products.


----------



## Ingeborgdot

Ok, I was just asking for someones opinion. I need t make a decision and really was looking at the Sammy 2500 but they don't make it anymore. The 3600 has more than I need as I don't need or want wireless. I just was wanting to know if the 1600 is better than the 1500? or the panny 60?


----------



## combatsambo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/16320339
> 
> 
> Ok, I was just asking for someones opinion. I need t make a decision and really was looking at the Sammy 2500 but they don't make it anymore. The 3600 has more than I need as I don't need or want wireless. I just was wanting to know if the 1600 is better than the 1500? or the panny 60?



Oops sry then. Well, in that case, I am asking the same questions as you- minus the 2500 as an option. I need to make a decision too since I got a good price on both from the 6th ave. promotion.


----------



## ThisOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KAB53* /forum/post/16317356
> 
> 
> I must confess that I don't believe BD is worth the hassle a lot of people put themselves through. Keep the Samsung. It is supposed to have slightly better DVD upscaling.



Is it possible for you to elaborate as to the pit falls of the Sony? In reading the threads here....I am to understand that Samsung has a problem with heat, where as the Sony does not.


But I do like that the Samsung upscales better.


----------



## KeithHackney

Thanks for the input! I appreciate it


----------



## cartz1

just got my new tv and am looking for a blu-ray player and a friend says the ps3 is the best way to go. any thoughts/suggestions.


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shappy0869* /forum/post/16309725
> 
> 
> I hope this post doesn't get lost in this huge thread, but I need some advice in picking a budget priced (hopefully less than $200) player.
> 
> 
> I am only interested in being able to pop in a BD from Blockbuster or Netflix and watch. Only feature I am looking for is an optical out (which I assume is standard on all players).
> 
> 
> I don't care about internet connectivity or SD playback.
> 
> 
> Suggestions? (and thank you!)



As far as new players go, the Panny 60 isn't under 200 (yet), but its very good and not too far over that. But it's only been out a month or so. If you are willing to wait a bit (a couple of months, maybe a little more), I suspect the price will drop.


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cartz1* /forum/post/16323297
> 
> 
> just got my new tv and am looking for a blu-ray player and a friend says the ps3 is the best way to go. any thoughts/suggestions.



Its still a good deal, but you need to figure out what features you need/want before you know whats best. For example, if you need analog audio (more than 2 channels) than the PS3 is not the right choice.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/16320124
> 
> 
> So you think a BD60 is better than a 1600?



Unless you need Netflix, yes.


----------



## combatsambo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16324253
> 
> 
> Unless you need Netflix, yes.



Is the PQ better?


----------



## TNO821

As for which is better, the Samsung or the Panasonic...it depends.


If your top priority is BD reliability, I would absolutely go with the Panasonic BD60 (or BD80 or BD35 or BD55). They are solid and Panasonic has done a great job keeping up with firmware updates. Samsung and LG have not been as quick to issue firmware updates and have had more disc compatibility issues.


But if your top priority is DVD upconversion, I'd go with the Samsung 2500 or 2550 (or the new 3600 that also has wi-fi). These have the Reon chip for DVD upconversion and it does a better job than the Panasonic. The Panasonic does good DVD upconversion (I'd say it's on par with the PS3 for DVD upconversion), but nothing can touch what chips like the Reon and QDEO can do.


Also, I see no difference in BD picture quality between the Panasonics and the Samsungs.


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThisOne* /forum/post/16322148
> 
> 
> Is it possible for you to elaborate as to the pit falls of the Sony? In reading the threads here....I am to understand that Samsung has a problem with heat, where as the Sony does not.
> 
> 
> But I do like that the Samsung upscales better.



Did I say the words pit falls of Sony? NO. You are WAY over thinking this. Simply, keep what you have. And when you finally do decide, you will eventually say...all that, for this? Stay with the better upscaler because you will probably watch more DVDs than BDs anyway (you'll eventually understand why). If I were to do it all over again, I would have not bought one until the cost of dics come way down. If you have been watching DVDs with a good upscale player, Blu-Ray is not going to rock your world.


----------



## TNO821




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cartz1* /forum/post/16323297
> 
> 
> just got my new tv and am looking for a blu-ray player and a friend says the ps3 is the best way to go. any thoughts/suggestions.



The PS3? That was true some time ago, but now I'd say it's an expensive route to take...unless you also want to game.


There are cheaper alternatives that are as reliable as the PS3. I'd look at the Panasonic BD35 or BD60. You can find them for a little over $200


----------



## lawn_wrangler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TNO821* /forum/post/16325220
> 
> 
> The PS3? That was true some time ago, but now I'd say it's an expensive route to take...unless you also want to game.
> 
> 
> There are cheaper alternatives that are as reliable as the PS3. I'd look at the Panasonic BD35 or BD60. You can find them for a little over $200



I wouldn't mind paying the extra $200 for gaming capabilities. My concern is this: How well does the PS3 upscale standard DVD? BD and S-DVD PQ and overall SQ are my main concerns. Don't care about wireless, etc.


PS3 vs. Panny? (don't know the chipset or technology used)

PS3 vs. Sammy? (Reon? heard this is good)

PS3 vs. Oppo BDP83 when it becomes available? (Anchor Bay, good?)

PS3 vs. any others I should consider?


----------



## TNO821




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lawn_wrangler* /forum/post/16326229
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind paying the extra $200 for gaming capabilities. My concern is this: How well does the PS3 upscale standard DVD? BD and S-DVD PQ and overall SQ are my main concerns. Don't care about wireless, etc.
> 
> 
> PS3 vs. Panny? (don't know the chipset or technology used)
> 
> PS3 vs. Sammy? (Reon? heard this is good)
> 
> PS3 vs. Oppo BDP83 when it becomes available? (Anchor Bay, good?)
> 
> PS3 vs. any others I should consider?



The PS3 does good DVD upconversion, but it's not in the same league as either the Reon or QEDO chipsets.


I think the PS3 and the Panasonics look the same for DVD upconversion, but the Samsungs with the Reon chip are noticeably better for some DVD's. And, just to be clear, not all DVD's upconvert well. Some look crappy no matter how good the player is because some DVD's are not mastered well and have a bad picture and/or low bitrate. Other DVD's, like many superbit titles, end up looking fantastic and hard to distinguish from a BD.


I don't know anything about the Oppo, but I'd be surprised if it wasn't outstanding.


The number one concern I have with any BD player is firmware support. I've had a Samsung and an LG and the firmware support was sketchy. But both Panasonic and Sony have been really good with firmware updates. Oppo would have to prove itself before I shell out for one. Same with Onkyo and any of the other companies with new BD players.


----------



## TNO821




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Road Rash* /forum/post/16316274
> 
> 
> This is the known additions to the BD-80 (I own this model) that I'm aware of...
> vibration reducing feet
> a blue light under the tray
> coax digital out
> 7.1 analog out
> Divx support for the US models
> High Clarity Sound (this is supposed to shut off the analog circuits to improve sound over HDMI)
> a playback information window that displays video and audio codecs along with the current bitrates for each
> 
> I bought this unit for the analog outs so I'm unable to test the "High Clarity Sound " feature.




Interesting...I like the idea of a bitrate meter. I'm not sure that like it to the tune of an extra $100, but...


And it sounds like the High Clarity Sound feature is no advantage over the BD60 since the BD60 lacks the analog outs/circuits that the BD80 has and shuts off for that feature.

And, likewise, the coax digital out seems useless for those with HDMI input(s) on their receiver.


Can the blue light under the tray be turned off? I like the room totally dark.


Thanks for the list of differences!


----------



## lawn_wrangler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TNO821* /forum/post/16327693
> 
> 
> The PS3 does good DVD upconversion, but it's not in the same league as either the Reon or QEDO chipsets.



Just to be clear: I thought I had read that the new Samsungs do NOT have the Reon chipset. Is the QEDO what replaced it? And is it as good as the Reon-Samsungs were with upconversion?


----------



## TNO821




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lawn_wrangler* /forum/post/16327861
> 
> 
> Just to be clear: I thought I had read that the new Samsungs do NOT have the Reon chipset. Is the QEDO what replaced it? And is it as good as the Reon-Samsungs were with upconversion?



I can barely see a difference between the Reon and QEDO (I have the Toshiba XA2 HD DVD player which includes the Reon and I have the LG BH200 BD player that has the QEDO and they're both amazing).


The Reon has the better reputation around here, but I doubt I could tell the two apart in a double-blind test.


So if the new Samsung 3600 has the QEDO and the older Samsung 2500/2550 have the Reon, I'd consider grabbing one of the older units. But then I'd be a little concerned about firmware support...I haven't been thrilled with LG and Samsung's attention to their previous models in regards to firmware updates to fix disc compatibility problems, etc.


----------



## project86

What are my options as far as current or soon to be released players with no fan? I'm only aware of the Samsung 1500, but I'm sure there must be more.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *project86* /forum/post/16329477
> 
> 
> What are my options as far as current or soon to be released players with no fan? I'm only aware of the Samsung 1500, but I'm sure there must be more.



I didn't know there were Blu-ray players without a fan.


The OPPO BDP-83 has one, but is pretty quiet. See the FAQ: How loud is the fan? 


-Bill


----------



## project86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/16329509
> 
> 
> I didn't know there were Blu-ray players without a fan.
> 
> 
> The OPPO BDP-83 has one, but is pretty quiet. See the FAQ: How loud is the fan?
> 
> 
> -Bill



I've deduced that the 1500 is fanless by looking at pics of the rear. Example. I already have a Blu player (and HD DVD) and both have fans. Very minor annoyance but something I would consider as a plus when comparing for a new player, and I might be looking sooner than later.


----------



## PhillyNupe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GibsonEX* /forum/post/16311928
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about getting Panasonic DMP-BD80k player in near future, so i need advice from knowledgeable guys here if you don't mind. I have a Panny TH42PZ700U 42" plasma, and i see that is not 24p capable, but now it's too late about that, but my other question would be about lossless audio. According to specs this player can decode DTS MA/ HD audio internally, does that mean, that i don't need any kind of receiver and can use just Blu Ray Player directly to TV combo via HDMI, or i would still need something in between for a lossless audio.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



So I'm in the same boat - considering the BD-80. Just got the home theater (7.1 audio) installed. I've got a 71' Sammy DLP, Panny SC-05 AVR, Xbox 360, and Sammy DVD Recorder. We haven't jumped on the Netflix bandwagon yet nor am I as interested in watching YouTube videos on my TV. However, I do want to use the Ethernet port if nothing more than BD-Live content now, firmware updates, and future enhancements.


For what I have, what's a good 1st BR:

* Panny BD-60

* Panny BD-80

* Pioneer Elite

* Samsung 2550

* something else


Thanks in advance for the newbie help.


----------



## Road Rash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TNO821* /forum/post/16327830
> 
> 
> Can the blue light under the tray be turned off? I like the room totally dark.



Yes.


----------



## tomnan24

I will be purchasing either a Sammy or a Panny HDTV. I will also have receiver with HD audio. Other than any remote advantages is their any reason to match up the BD with the same Mfg TV or just get the best for the money.


----------



## Southern Belle

I saw that Samsung has come out with a BD-P1590. Does anyone know how that is different from the BD-P1600?


----------



## andross77

I need a blu-ray player. I've had a ps3 for a long time but i'm selling it because i don't care about gaming capabilities. My budget it under $200, preferrably $150. I know that limits me greatly but i'm sure there's a blu-ray player about as good as the ps3 was for that price.


Off to do more research. Thanks.


I guess i can go up to $250. I would like to be able to stream netflix. Wifi would be nice but not necessary if i can hook up my small laptop to through USB for any updates. I have an onkyo 605 receiver i think. it's 7.1 and hooked up as such.


----------



## NoThru22

What are considered to be the best entry level BD players with 5.1 outs (for my older receiver) and DTS-HD decoding?


It's an Onkyo 701 receiver.


----------



## kcdude24

Newbie trying to learn....so much to read and don't know where to start. I am looking for a BD player that does the following:


Network connection for updates/streaming Netflix,

Upconverts my SD DVDs

Decodes and outputs audio to my HDMI-less Rotel RSX1065 Receiver.


Can you help me with options 1, 2, etc.....PQ/Upconv first.


Setup will go audio to a RSX1065, HDMI out to a Mitsu HC6500 PJ 1.78:1


----------



## millerwill

Has anyone yet done a specific comparison of the new Panny BD60 and the new Sony DDP360? They seem to be extremely similar in features and price; just wonder if there is any significant difference in quality/performance.


(I imagine that BD and audio are effectively the same, so that any real differences might be in pq of dvd upconversion.)


----------



## Ingeborgdot

I see people on here keep talking about the Sammy 2500. Where can you buy it? I can't find it.


----------



## TNO821




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/16334795
> 
> 
> I see people on here keep talking about the Sammy 2500. Where can you buy it? I can't find it.



Good luck. The Samsung 2500/2550 is disco'd and will not be easy to find. Your best bet may be e-bay.


----------



## Ingeborgdot

That's what I thought. It looks like the 1600 is my choice then or the panny 60.


----------



## bergermeister

With no HDMI inputs on an older Denon receiver, do I need to go with a player that has analog outputs? If this route is taken, can most players send sound concurrently from both the HDMI to the TV, and from the analog outs to the receiver? I like the variability of the choice of using the sound system or the tv speakers. I imagine the menu would allow me to choose one or the other if sending the signal concurrently is not possible?


Or is it possible to go from the player to TV with HDMI, then from the TV to the receiver with digital coax or optical? I believe this is possible, but don't know what the downside would be?


Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## londonhogfan

wow this is much more confusing now. When I got my PS3 it was far and away the best choice. I have had it over a year and have yet to play a single game on it. Are there any new players that are updated as regularly as the PS3 and can do everything as good or better? I have been looking at trading my ps3 away and I can't decide which Blu-ray player to get to replace it. Thanks for any help you can provide.


BTW: I'm using this with an Onkyo TX-SR705 (7.1ch) and the 2008 56" Samsung DLP.


----------



## quarque

For those looking for a low-cost player I'd like to suggest the deal at Costco on the Sharp BD-HP16U for $200. I bought one a couple weeks ago and so far I am very satisfied with it. They just released a firmware update to solve the "non-play" problem with some discs like The Day The Earth Stood Still. I had found a work-around before that (see BD-HP16U thread) but even that is not needed anymore. Sharp has good tech support. HDMI output at 1080p is stunning.


----------



## sage11x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/16334104
> 
> 
> Has anyone yet done a specific comparison of the new Panny BD60 and the new Sony DDP360? They seem to be extremely similar in features and price; just wonder if there is any significant difference in quality/performance.
> 
> 
> (I imagine that BD and audio are effectively the same, so that any real differences might be in pq of dvd upconversion.)




The panasonic is a better choice for DVD upconversion. The Sony also lacks YouTube and Picasa.


I haven't tested the Sony P360 but I did have a BD60 here for a couple of weeks and found it to be a capable player- I'll stick with my Samsung 2500 though.


----------



## sage11x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TNO821* /forum/post/16335065
> 
> 
> Good luck. The Samsung 2500/2550 is disco'd and will not be easy to find. Your best bet may be e-bay.



Really??
http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-BD-P25...0607352&sr=8-1


----------



## sage11x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/16335154
> 
> 
> That's what I thought. It looks like the 1600 is my choice then or the panny 60.



As I posted above the 2500s are still readily available. It's the 25*50*s that are a ***** to find.


Since you are also looking at the BD60/P1600 I'm assuming you don't need audio multi-channel analog outs?


For DVD upconversion the 2500 is your best bet- though the BD60 is still very good. If you don't care about DVD playback then just go for the 1600, it's noticeably faster then the other two.


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sage11x* /forum/post/16336207
> 
> 
> The panasonic is a better choice for DVD upconversion. The Sony also lacks YouTube and Picasa.
> 
> 
> I haven't tested the Sony P360 but I did have a BD60 here for a couple of weeks and found it to be a capable player- I'll stick with my Samsung 2500 though.



Thanks for the feedback, Sage. Glad you like your Sammy 2500. I've had a 1200 for ~ 2 yrs now and don't think I would ever want to jump back in bed with Samsung.


----------



## laserjock II




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TNO821* /forum/post/16335065
> 
> 
> Good luck. The Samsung 2500/2550 is disco'd and will not be easy to find. Your best bet may be e-bay.




Amazon has some 2500s


----------



## KeithHackney

Ok I'm about to bite the bullet and get a blu ray player. I've come down to three choices all due to different reasons:


1. Pioneer BDP-51FD- Love the way this looks. Sounds like a great player in general, except for some compatibility issues. Costs $499 though up here in Edmonton, Canada.

2. Panasonic BD-60- This thing is ugly but...Sounds reliable, great PQ and does decoding for DTS/Dolby HD. $450

3. Samsung 2550- Don't mind the looks. Great PQ and AQ. Has gotten the DTSHD firmware. (quick question, does the samsung bitstream DTS?). Compatiblity and reliability issues out the ying yang. $299


Any help would be great. I'm about to punch someone trying to make a decision, this stuff is driving me crazy.


----------



## heyheyhey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KeithHackney* /forum/post/16337462
> 
> 
> I'm about to punch someone trying to make a decision, this stuff is driving me crazy.



i totally understand how you feel


----------



## GibsonEX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KeithHackney* /forum/post/16337462
> 
> 
> Ok I'm about to bite the bullet and get a blu ray player. I've come down to three choices all due to different reasons:
> 
> 
> 1. Pioneer BDP-51FD- Love the way this looks. Sounds like a great player in general, except for some compatibility issues. Costs $499 though up here in Edmonton, Canada.
> 
> 2. Panasonic BD-60- This thing is ugly but...Sounds reliable, great PQ and does decoding for DTS/Dolby HD. $450
> 
> 3. Samsung 2550- Don't mind the looks. Great PQ and AQ. Has gotten the DTSHD firmware. (quick question, does the samsung bitstream DTS?). Compatiblity and reliability issues out the ying yang. $299
> 
> 
> Any help would be great. I'm about to punch someone trying to make a
> 
> decision, this stuff is driving me crazy.




I know how you feel, i just got over that







... I went with one you're considering among others, today my Panny BD60 was delivered and after watching Live Free or Die Hard all my doubts went away. But then again I'm coming from Toshiba A3 so difference in PQ or upscaling regular DVDs is noticable.


----------



## KeithHackney

Well I just bought the BD35 from Mostly Digital. It was about $75 cheaper then the BD60 and after doing some reading I figured upgrading wasn't really worth it. Thanks for all the help and your guys input on everything. I Hope it all turns out ok!


----------



## stewieHD

Ok i have Pio 111fd pio display and currently bdp-51 but i got it for $399+ta=440

so i'm gonna return it as it's within 30 days from BB.


Needs to have 7.1 analogs and DTS-HD, Dolby-HD, dolby 5.1 decoder too.

Has to have excellent PQ and Excellent upconversion from DVD.

BTW loading speeds are nice too and i think bdp-51 is a turtle.


What would you guys recommend as replacement now. Here is my thoughts.


Samsung 3600 is blazing fast loading speeds, faster then Ps3, excellent PQ but is it better then bdp-51 ? Also don't look that attractive to me and on expensive side.


Panasonic 60/80 awesome pricing but is it as fast as samsung. Probably not.

Not sure about PQ.


or wait for bdp-320 but it don't say it can do dolby 5.1 older codec ???

Kuro link probably is marketing gimmic but if not might be nice feature?


If anyone could suggest something else. I'm listening. BTW $1000 for Blu ray is not my idea. Would rather spend that much on AV.


----------



## jpkl

Anyone here from milwaukee that can tell me which local store give good deal for panasonic BD60? thanks


----------



## winston9332

A significant number of recently produced 51FDs are defective. For those shopping in a B&M store, you can confirm the problems by serial number.


This issue prevents you from playing many recent Fox/BD+ discs:


From the Pio 51 thread:

_Originally Posted by Walkamo

Hi Everyone,


We have identified the problem that some BDP-51FD and BDP-05FD users have experienced when playing some recent Blu-ray releases. Please visit the below URL to find out if your player is affected and how Pioneer is offering a free service update to resolve the issue.

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PU...y+Disc+Players 


Thanks for everyone's patience and help in bringing this issue to our attention.


Chris Walker

Pioneer Electronics_


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stewieHD*  /forum/post/16338639
> 
> 
> Ok i have Pio 111fd pio display and currently bdp-51 but i got it for $399+ta=440
> 
> so i'm gonna return it as it's within 30 days from BB.
> 
> 
> Needs to have 7.1 analogs and DTS-HD, Dolby-HD, dolby 5.1 decoder too.
> 
> Has to have excellent PQ and Excellent upconversion from DVD.
> 
> BTW loading speeds are nice too and i think bdp-51 is a turtle.
> 
> 
> What would you guys recommend as replacement now. Here is my thoughts.
> 
> 
> Samsung 3600 is blazing fast loading speeds, faster then Ps3, excellent PQ but is it better then bdp-51 ? Also don't look that attractive to me and on expensive side.
> 
> 
> Panasonic 60/80 awesome pricing but is it as fast as samsung. Probably not.
> 
> Not sure about PQ.
> 
> 
> or wait for bdp-320 but it don't say it can do dolby 5.1 older codec ???
> 
> Kuro link probably is marketing gimmic but if not might be nice feature?
> 
> 
> If anyone could suggest something else. I'm listening. BTW $1000 for Blu ray is not my idea. Would rather spend that much on AV.



Check the serial numbers of your Pio 51 - most recently built are defective and will not play the newly released BD+ discs such as Quantum of Solace and other Fox discs.


Here are the numbers effected:


For the Pioneer BDP-51FD, players with serial numbers falling within the following two ranges may need to obtain the free service update

-- please see the highlighted note below to determine what you should do next:

HIEA014000CC - HJEA022600CC**

HHMP000001CC - HIMP005000CC**


----------



## dvdchance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/16339625
> 
> 
> A significant number of recently produced 51FDs are defective. For those shopping in a B&M store, you can confirm the problems by serial number.
> 
> 
> This issue prevents you from playing many recent Fox/BD+ discs:
> 
> 
> From the Pio 51 thread:
> 
> _Originally Posted by Walkamo
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> We have identified the problem that some BDP-51FD and BDP-05FD users have experienced when playing some recent Blu-ray releases. Please visit the below URL to find out if your player is affected and how Pioneer is offering a free service update to resolve the issue.
> 
> http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PU...y+Disc+Players
> 
> 
> Thanks for everyone's patience and help in bringing this issue to our attention.
> 
> 
> Chris Walker
> 
> Pioneer Electronics_



Is it correct that early units were made in japan and later they switched to another country? I kinda remember reading something like that. Is that part of the problem with the later units.


I currently have a Olevia BDP-110 (running the memorex FW) that I'm for the most part happy with but the price of the Pioneer gets my interest. The Olevia isn't real good at SD PQ so I'm still using my Denon DVD-2910 for DVD's. Would the Pioneer be equal to that for SD PQ?


----------



## GibsonEX

I just got Panasonic BD 60, but i keep reading about this upcoming Pioneer BDP 320... Would it be worth it to send Panny back and wait a little bit for Pioneer to arrive? Is the difference in Blu Ray PQ and upscaling SD DVDs noticeable between these two? I have a Panasonic PZ700U Display btw...


----------



## stewieHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/16339648
> 
> 
> Check the serial numbers of your Pio 51 - most recently built are defective and will not play the newly released BD+ discs such as Quantum of Solace and other Fox discs.
> 
> 
> Here are the numbers effected:
> 
> 
> For the Pioneer BDP-51FD, players with serial numbers falling within the following two ranges may need to obtain the free service update
> 
> -- please see the highlighted note below to determine what you should do next:
> 
> HIEA014000CC - HJEA022600CC**
> 
> HHMP000001CC - HIMP005000CC**



Mine is made in Japan but i have not checked the serial yet.

After firmware update i didn't have much of an issue. In earth stood still there were two frames that sort of skipped frame or two but other then that it's fine. I just paid too much. That's all but that wasn't my question.

I'm kinda wondering now if i should return it cause if i return it and buy defective one online made in malaysia i will be pissed.


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gibsonex* /forum/post/16340153
> 
> 
> i just got panasonic bd 60, but i keep reading about this upcoming pioneer bdp 320... Would it be worth it to send panny back and wait a little bit for pioneer to arrive?



No.


----------



## gbreda

I currently have a B&K Ref 50 S1 and a B&K 200.5 amp running Klipshe Forte, Klipsh Center and ADS L400 bookshelves as rear surrounds. Very old school speakers and they sound great.


I am upgrading television from CRT and going with blu-ray.


Typical problem is no hdmi for the REF50. Not interested in spending 2-4K on upgrading pre/pro (REF 70 is almost 4K).


At what level of blu ray player will I find good DACs to compliment the system for surround sound? Seems that Pioneer 51FD are available at good prices as they close out. Are the Wolfsen DACs in that unit comperable to a good pre/pro? Will the new pioneer 320 use the Wolfsen DACs? I am not finding anything that states it does and with the lower retail price, I would assume not? Is the Pioneer Elite worth the extra $$?


What are the real differences between Profile 1.1 and 2.0? All I really care about is that it plays movies with good sound/picture quality.


If this is not the correct thread, please let me know and I can move it.


Thanks !!!


----------



## Toeside

I think I'm ready to jump to Blu. It'll be replacing our Toshiba HD-A30 HD-DVD player as our primary player (thanks to WB's red2blu promo, most of our HD DVDs can be swapped).


Requirements:
I don't want to spend a lot this time...$250 is OK which directs me to the LG BD 370
My wife says it has to start up and be ready much, much faster than the HD-A30. Again, the LG BD 370 looks good based on the claims that the tray can open instantly after power on and ready to play a movie by the time you are back to the couch.

Nice-to-have:
5.1 analog out - my Pioneer 1014 doesn't have HDMI, but does have 5.1 inputs.
rear USB slot - this is my only gripe about the LG BD 370--why did they put it on the front?
Netflix playback. Not necessary as I have it on my S3 TiVo, but I wouldn't mind checking out Netflix payback on a different device just for comparison.


So it seems that the LG BD 370 is in the price range I'm looking for and has most of what I want.


Are there any fast start-up players with Analog outs that I should consider before buying?


----------



## TNO821




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stewieHD* /forum/post/16338639
> 
> 
> What would you guys recommend as replacement now. Here is my thoughts.
> 
> 
> Samsung 3600 is blazing fast loading speeds, faster then Ps3, excellent PQ but is it better then bdp-51 ? Also don't look that attractive to me and on expensive side.
> 
> 
> Panasonic 60/80 awesome pricing but is it as fast as samsung. Probably not.
> 
> Not sure about PQ.



I haven't found any other BD players to be as fast as the Samsung 1600/3600. The Panasonics are not faster, they are a little bit slower...but I'd rather have the reliability/BD disc compatibility that the Panasonics have rather than shave a little time off of the boot up.


I've owned the Samsung BD-P1400, their HD DVD/BD player BD-UP5000, and the BD-P1500. And, due to disc compatibility issues and lackluster attention to firmware updates, I'm done with Samsung. (there were some standard DVD's that refused to play in my 1500!)


The PQ of the Panasonics are as good as the Samsung 3600. The Samsung has wi-fi and Netflix, which the Panasonics lack.


----------



## PhillyNupe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpkl* /forum/post/16339535
> 
> 
> Anyone here from milwaukee that can tell me which local store give good deal for panasonic BD60? thanks



eBay has Panny B60s for $259.99 w/ free shipping. I bought almost all of my equipment from eBayers with great reliability and awesome pricing.


----------



## Toeside

OK, follow-up question: Since I'd really like analog outs, I'm considering the Pioneer BDP-51FD. The thread for that player indicates some known issues and a 22 second startup.


This player has no extras like Netflix/Pandora/Youtube. That doesn't bother me too much.


How does the quality of this player compare to the LG 370 or the Samsung BDP-1600? I'm assuming the build quality is way above the other two. Should I consider it over newer generation player?


----------



## JDMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpkl* /forum/post/16339535
> 
> 
> Anyone here from milwaukee that can tell me which local store give good deal for panasonic BD60? thanks



I would try Audiogon.com.


----------



## JDMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpkl* /forum/post/16339535
> 
> 
> Anyone here from milwaukee that can tell me which local store give good deal for panasonic BD60? thanks



I would also try Videogon.com or if you want it new, use PriceGrabber.com


----------



## motorpotor

Ok so I have a BD10A which is a few years old. I picked up a new Panasonic TC-P46S1 the other day, I want to know should I upgrade to a newer player to get the best playback possible? Or is 1080p, 1080p regardless of the age of the player? Just curious.


----------



## stewieHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TNO821* /forum/post/16341274
> 
> 
> I haven't found any other BD players to be as fast as the Samsung 1600/3600. The Panasonics are not faster, they are a little bit slower...but I'd rather have the reliability/BD disc compatibility that the Panasonics have rather than shave a little time off of the boot up.
> 
> 
> I've owned the Samsung BD-P1400, their HD DVD/BD player BD-UP5000, and the BD-P1500. And, due to disc compatibility issues and lackluster attention to firmware updates, I'm done with Samsung. (there were some standard DVD's that refused to play in my 1500!)
> 
> 
> The PQ of the Panasonics are as good as the Samsung 3600. The Samsung has wi-fi and Netflix, which the Panasonics lack.



So sounds like samsung is out of question. So what would you recommend per my previous post? It also sound like new 320's pios that are comming out are worst quality wise then 51fd. 51fd wolfson DVC 118. 320 which costs now almost double Burr brown 108 DVC. I still need to return it since i paid $440 way too much and buy for $220 on 6ave or wait for 320's from pio.


----------



## fuzzybk

1080p is 1080p.


----------



## Denophile

i have a panny 10a, samsung 5000, and sony 5000 (via a 106" screen and sony vo60 pj). i can tell you that in comparison the panny picture is soft. the sony 5000 is clearer and more 3 dimensional. even the vq of the sammy 5000 was a significant improvement. not to say the 10a isnt a great player--dvda, has always played every disk i throw at it--much more than i can say for the sammy. thus far the sony has been the best of the bunch. just my HO.


----------



## tomnan24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tomnan24* /forum/post/16332894
> 
> 
> I will be purchasing either a Sammy or a Panny HDTV. I will also have receiver with HD audio. Other than any remote advantages is their any reason to match up the BD with the same Mfg TV or just get the best for the money.



bumpity bump


----------



## miata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tomnan24* /forum/post/16342763
> 
> 
> bumpity bump



Best for the money.


----------



## TNO821




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stewieHD* /forum/post/16342016
> 
> 
> So sounds like samsung is out of question. So what would you recommend per my previous post? It also sound like new 320's pios that are comming out are worst quality wise then 51fd. 51fd wolfson DVC 118. 320 which costs now almost double Burr brown 108 DVC. I still need to return it since i paid $440 way too much and buy for $220 on 6ave or wait for 320's from pio.



I don't have hands on experience with the Pioneer BD players, but everything I've read about them tells me to avoid them. At this point Blu-ray has had such a bumpy ride with compatibility problems etc that any company, regardless of how good their reputation is in other aspects of home entertainment, must prove themselves worthy. Pioneer has not done so from what I've been reading. My own experiences show that Samsung and LG have not done so either.


I would have a hard time trusting a BD player from anyone other than Panasonic or Sony. So if you need analog outs, I'd go with the Panasonic BD55 or BD80. Or the Sony BDP-S550 or BDP-S560 (which isn't out yet, but sounds like it could be worth the wait. It has wi-fi and I would bet that the boot/load times are better). Both Sony and Panasonic have a much better quality control and firmware update track record Vs. the other companies.


----------



## NoThru22

Do the BD80 and BDP-S550 decode DTS-HD over 5.1 outs?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NoThru22* /forum/post/16349119
> 
> 
> Do the BD80 and BDP-S550 decode DTS-HD over 5.1 outs?



Yes for both.


----------



## SUPERMANROB

Ok sorry if this has been asked and answered but couldn't find it. Is the Costco Panasonic player(I think it's labeled BD605) equivalent to the BD60? If so how does it compare to the older BD35 player?


----------



## Road Rash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/16349687
> 
> 
> Ok sorry if this has been asked and answered but couldn't find it. Is the Costco Panasonic player(I think it's labeled BD605) equivalent to the BD60? If so how does it compare to the older BD35 player?



The 605 is the same as the BD60. The 60 is nearly identical to the BD35 but does add a USB port and some internet streaming.


----------



## RYANtheTIGER

I just got the Pioneer 111FD display and also want to get a Blu-Ray player. Right now, I have a Yamaha HTR-5840 receiver and JBL SCS 180.6S speakers. I know these aren't the best and I hope to upgrade the receiver as well as get new speakers (maybe bookshelves and a center channel).


The most important thing to me in my player is PQ. I want a pretty good player and just to give you a reference point, I have been looking at the Oppo (even though I don't necessarily care about being able to play all of the extra audio formats). The things I've heard about it's quality and support appeal to me. However, I've also heard good things about the PS3 and saw in another thread that Dell had it for $299. I was also looking at the Pioneer 320 as I was intrigued by the Kuro Link.


Based on what I've said, what player would you recommend for me? BTW ... It doesn't have to be the players I mentioned above - they were just some I'd looked at.


Thanks in advance ...


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Road Rash* /forum/post/16349986
> 
> 
> The 605 is the same as the BD60. The 60 is nearly identical to the BD35 but does add a USB port and some internet streaming.



Road Rash(ohhh I remember those days







) thanks, so I assume you mean they use the same components inside? Do you know if it uses the same chipset with upconverting SD dvd's?


----------



## NoThru22

So how would one go about choosing between the Sony 550 and the Panasonic BD80?


----------



## iris49

I can get the PS3 for $300 off with the Sony credit card deal. I really don't care if it is free if it will not play bluerays or DVD's at decent quality. I will probably never play a game on this machine so my question is whether I should get the PS3 or the BD60 as a video only machine. Another requirement is that the PS3 or the BD60 MUST go in a cabinet, it can't sit on the floor or beside the TV. Will this rule out the PS3 because of the heat issue? Is the PS3 good enough or should I spend the extra for the BD60? Thanks.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iris49* /forum/post/16351173
> 
> 
> I can get the PS3 for $300 off with the Sony credit card deal. I really don't care if it is free if it will not play bluerays or DVD's at decent quality. I will probably never play a game on this machine so my question is whether I should get the PS3 or the BD60 as a video only machine. Another requirement is that the PS3 or the BD60 MUST go in a cabinet, it can't sit on the floor or beside the TV. Will this rule out the PS3 because of the heat issue? Is the PS3 good enough or should I spend the extra for the BD60? Thanks.



The PS3 is a fine player, but it must be well ventilated. If you can't give it plenty of cool air to suck in and a place to exhaust hot air that won't just be recirculated, don't buy one.


----------



## 17seconds

Been a while since I looked into BluRay


What's the best low-cost player that decodes everything and sends through analog outs?


Thanks...


----------



## Road Rash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/16350249
> 
> 
> Road Rash(ohhh I remember those days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) thanks, so I assume you mean they use the same components inside? Do you know if it uses the same chipset with upconverting SD dvd's?



It's the same chipset. I have a BD80 and I'm happy with the quality of the upconversion.


----------



## Selvos

ok here's my current setup. HLS 88w dlp. Old surround, will eventually get new avr...probably denon decoding all hd formats. Xbox 360 with netflix service and hd dvd.

I need a BR player. My major specs include best PQ on BRs. Best or near best AQ on BRs.

I'm looking at the BD60 and the P2500. ANy suggestions?


----------



## colombianlove41

i need a cheap "barebones" player for under or around $150...does it exist?


----------



## drmroth

At this point wouldn't you want to go with a blue ray that has a 2.0 profile over the 1.1?


----------



## colombianlove41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drmroth* /forum/post/16355197
> 
> 
> At this point wouldn't you want to go with a blue ray that has a 2.0 profile over the 1.1?



eh, its only for the bedroom. i mean, if it has it, great, if not, it's whatever...


----------



## rlsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colombianlove41* /forum/post/16355176
> 
> 
> i need a cheap "barebones" player for under or around $150...does it exist?



Try the Sylvania NB500SL9 at Amazon for example. 1.1 profile, but has had some good reviews. $159.98.


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colombianlove41* /forum/post/16355176
> 
> 
> i need a cheap "barebones" player for under or around $150...does it exist?



Refurbed Panasonic BD30. I have one, works great.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listi...on=refurbished


----------



## lonwolf615

Neither my display or pre/pro has hdmi, but other than that shortcoming I'm not ready to replace either. So I've held off researching BD players thinking there wasn't much point in getting one until I upgraded. But I saw a samsung at Walmart(1600. I think) that said on the box it played Blu Ray at 1080i thru component. I could live with that for now if thats true, if the player also had 7.1 analog outs and built in decoders for hires audio. Are there any players that fill my admittingly specific needs?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lonwolf615* /forum/post/16358171
> 
> 
> Neither my display or pre/pro has hdmi, but other than that shortcoming I'm not ready to replace either. So I've held off researching BD players thinking there wasn't much point in getting one until I upgraded. But I saw a samsung at Walmart(1600. I think) that said on the box it played Blu Ray at 1080i thru component. I could live with that for now if thats true, if the player also had 7.1 analog outs and built in decoders for hires audio. Are there any players that fill my admittingly specific needs?



I think all Blu-ray players with component will produce 1080i over component for Blu-ray discs (but not for DVD).


-Bill


----------



## RYANtheTIGER

I just got the Pioneer 111FD display and also want to get a Blu-Ray player. Right now, I have a Yamaha HTR-5840 receiver and JBL SCS 180.6S speakers. I know these aren't the best and I hope to upgrade the receiver as well as get new speakers (atleast bookshelves and a center channel).


What I am trying to do is assemble a nice home theater. The most important thing to me in my player is PQ. I want a pretty good player and just to give you a reference point, I have been looking at the Oppo (even though I don't necessarily care about being able to play all of the extra audio formats - I wonder if I'm paying for things I'll never use). The things I've heard about it's quality and support appeal to me. However, I've also heard good things about the PS3 and saw in another thread that Dell had it for $299. The money saved by going this route could be used towards a new receiver and speakers. I was also looking at the Pioneer 320 as I was intrigued by the Kuro Link.


Based on what I've said, what player would you recommend for me? BTW ... It doesn't have to be the players I mentioned above - they were just some I'd looked at.


Thanks in advance ...


----------



## maxBR

Are the Samsungs the only players that re-encode HD audio to high bit rate DTS over optical? That sounds like a really awesome feature, and I plan on pairing it with an HDMI-less receiver.


All the firmware/compatibility issues are scaring me off a 2500 though. I want a player that just works without issue. I wish Panasonics offered Netflix and the audio options the Sammy does.


----------



## colombianlove41

awesome, thanks


----------



## warlord260

i was wanting a player that bitstreams everything. one that doesnt need firmware upgrades out of the box. one that will actually play blu-ray discs. one with good upconversion of regular dvd. does such an animal exsist for a decent price?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warlord260* /forum/post/16362565
> 
> 
> i was wanting a player that bitstreams everything. one that doesnt need firmware upgrades out of the box. one that will actually play blu-ray discs. one with good upconversion of regular dvd. does such an animal exsist for a decent price?



Define "decent price".


Firmware upgrades will always be necessary. This has been part of the Blu-ray architecture from the beginning. If nothing else to meet always-changing DRM requirements.


-Bill


----------



## warlord260




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/16362911
> 
> 
> Define "decent price".
> 
> 
> Firmware upgrades will always be necessary. This has been part of the Blu-ray architecture from the beginning. If nothing else to meet always-changing DRM requirements.
> 
> 
> -Bill



i dont need analog, everything hdmi. dont need internal decoding.

decent price- $200-$250? netflix streaming would be nice.

i just need a starting point of these features. i have been out of the blu-ray loop, just needed some help.

thanks,

mike


----------



## PhillyNupe

Thanks for all the info provided in this forum. I decided to bite the bullet and purchase the Panny BD60 as my first BD player.


If you're looking for a good bargin on the Panny BD players, go to live.com and type in the player you want. If you purchase through certain MS partners they'll refund part of the purchase price. I got a brand new Panny BD60 from eBay for $239.19 with free shipping. This includes the live.com rebate of 8%. Unfortunately I missed the 14% rebate.


Good luck!


----------



## Thunderduck

Denon AVR 3808CI or Pioneer Elite SC-07


Since I can get either one for about the same price, are there any recommendations as to which one I should get? I am upgrading from the Onkyo 606. Will be purchasing the Oppo BDP-83 when it is available. Front speakers are DefTech BP7006s and center is MythosThree. Have 2 nondescript surround speakers that I will be replacing at a later date. Work ok for now.


System is used almost exclusively for playing movies. At some later date may get into playing more music.


Thank you for your advice.


Steve


----------



## splodge77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/16351289
> 
> 
> The PS3 is a fine player, but it must be well ventilated. If you can't give it plenty of cool air to suck in and a place to exhaust hot air that won't just be recirculated, don't buy one.



Is that why the fan noise often can be heard over the movie itself??


----------



## lonwolf615




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NoThru22* /forum/post/16351053
> 
> 
> So how would one go about choosing between the Sony 550 and the Panasonic BD80?



Noone has responded to this very excellent question, so I thought I'd bump it, and second the request for info. I'm getting the impression from scanning a lot of threads on here that sony and panasonic are the most reliable and bug free players, and these are their lowest price models with Hi-Res decoders and 5.1 analog outputs...since were talking about $400, I'd like to know if there is a consensus on the better player.

OT, but for the life of me I can't figure why a company would go to the expense of putting decoders for multichannel audio in their players but then give it only 2 channel analog outs. What am I missing here?


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> OT, but for the life of me I can't figure why a company would go to the expense of putting decoders for multichannel audio in their players but then give it only 2 channel analog outs. What am I missing here?



So they can be sent out multichannel via HDMI to those receivers that can't decode bitstreamed HD audio from HDMI.


If you need 5/7 analog outputs it'll cost you more. Makes perfectly good sense to me.


----------



## lonwolf615

Well, okay then, as long as you understand it..

I would hazard a guess that most receivers that have HDMIi can also decode hi-res audio. Otherwise what would be the point of having HDMI in the first place? Just to pass along the video signal?


----------



## Toeside




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lonwolf615* /forum/post/16368997
> 
> 
> Well, okay then, as long as you understand it..
> 
> I would hazard a guess that most receivers that have HDMIi can also decode hi-res audio. Otherwise what would be the point of having HDMI in the first place? Just to pass along the video signal?



Receivers with HDMI just a couple years ago couldn't decode audio at all--functionally they were just HDMI switches. My brother has a Sony like this, and the Pioneer 1015 (or maybe the 1016) was like this, too.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lonwolf615* /forum/post/16368997
> 
> 
> Well, okay then, as long as you understand it..
> 
> I would hazard a guess that most receivers that have HDMIi can also decode hi-res audio. Otherwise what would be the point of having HDMI in the first place? Just to pass along the video signal?



You'd be wrong. The Marantz 4001, 4002, 4003, 5001, 5002, 6001, 7001 and 8001 all accept HDMI audio but do not decode DTS-MA and TrueHD internally. Same with the Onkyo 604, 576, Pioneer 918, HK AVR 247 and 347, Yamaha 661, 861, and many others. Its only this year that sub $350 models from Yamaha, Onkyo, Pioneer and others can decode TrueHD and DTS-MA internally.


----------



## sianofabio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lonwolf615* /forum/post/16368032
> 
> 
> Noone has responded to this very excellent question, so I thought I'd bump it, and second the request for info. I'm getting the impression from scanning a lot of threads on here that sony and panasonic are the most reliable and bug free players, and these are their lowest price models with Hi-Res decoders and 5.1 analog outputs...since were talking about $400, I'd like to know if there is a consensus on the better player.
> 
> OT, but for the life of me I can't figure why a company would go to the expense of putting decoders for multichannel audio in their players but then give it only 2 channel analog outs. What am I missing here?



You should not see a big difference in video quality from both players, but the Panny has additional video adjustment like Gamma , color ect... for fine tuning.


Audio adjustment are about the same for both players , BUT the analog audio from the panny is a lot better. It is richer and has better bass.


The panny also have component out in 720p/1080i for older displays.


I think the panny wins also for sd upscaling.


The Sony looks better and weights almost twice as much. Since it is from Japan and the panny from china.


Enjoy you new player.


----------



## wombat286

I'm currently using another form of HD disc player







Think it may be time to switch to Blu

Was wonder if anyone has compared the up scaling abilites of say Panasonic BD-60, JVC XV-BP1 or Pioneer BDP 120. I would guess all would have equal picture quality on Bluray. I really like the way my current HD player makes my DVDs look wonder if one of the above is better than the other as far as DVDs go.


Thanks


----------



## dotVIBE

Hey guys, am buying my first player this weekend, so some advice will be much appreciated. I basically have a choice between 4 players here. The LG BD370, the Samsung BD-P1500 and the Sony BDP-S350 or BDP-S550. At the moment I'm probably leaning towards one of the Sony's. Now the first three players mentioned above cost roughly the same, while the S550 cost almost double what any of the others cost. (African economics). I've been thinking the BDP-S350 should be fine, as i'll be hooking it up to a Yamaha RX-V663 and let the receiver do the decoding, but now I wonder.

Been talking to the guy in the AV shop (a mistake, i know) and he is convinced that the S550 is a later model player with a better upscaler and better DACs in it. Can this be true? Should I rather go for the S550?


----------



## ciccio250

I just bought a kuro 5020 tv a vsx-03txh receiver and I now need to buy a blu-ray I will be getting a surround system in the near future it will be a 5.1 system (Energy speakers) with a sub. I need help in picking a player, should I go with the bdp-51 or bdp-05 or the new one out bdp-320 or the new elite bdp-23. Which one will go best with what I have..I like the price of the bdp-51, I know about the bugs from reading up in this forum so can I get some input from you guys who have more knowledge than me to which one to buy..


Thanks in advance for any help.. I am concerned with the best pq and sound from this player..


----------



## ratbags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wombat286* /forum/post/16373256
> 
> 
> I'm currently using another form of HD disc player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think it may be time to switch to Blu
> 
> Was wonder if anyone has compared the up scaling abilites of say Panasonic BD-60, JVC XV-BP1 or Pioneer BDP 120. I would guess all would have equal picture quality on Bluray. I really like the way my current HD player makes my DVDs look wonder if one of the above is better than the other as far as DVDs go.
> 
> 
> Thanks



i too am ready to go blue ray. i have a tosh hd a2 dvd player with a sammy lan52 550 lcd1080p tv .for now will go either optical or coax depending on blue ray player per costconstraints . i have beed reading on the panny60 lg 370 pioneer 51 and the sony 350. is there any difference in audio quality per optical or coax in these players. also do yiu think i will see a inprovement in upconversion in these players compared to my a2 player..what i have read it seems the panny- 60 would be a good fit your thoughts .... thanks....


----------



## Frank D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dotVIBE* /forum/post/16373912
> 
> 
> Hey guys, am buying my first player this weekend, so some advice will be much appreciated. I basically have a choice between 4 players here. The LG BD370, the Samsung BD-P1500 and the Sony BDP-S350 or BDP-S550. At the moment I'm probably leaning towards one of the Sony's. Now the first three players mentioned above cost roughly the same, while the S550 cost almost double what any of the others cost. (African economics). I've been thinking the BDP-S350 should be fine, as i'll be hooking it up to a Yamaha RX-V663 and let the receiver do the decoding, but now I wonder.
> 
> Been talking to the guy in the AV shop (a mistake, i know) and he is convinced that the S550 is a later model player with a better upscaler and better DACs in it. Can this be true? Should I rather go for the S550?



I have been using the 550 for a while know and it has worked excellently. If you do not need the 7.1 analog outs than go for the 350.


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dotVIBE* /forum/post/16373912
> 
> 
> Hey guys, am buying my first player this weekend, so some advice will be much appreciated. I basically have a choice between 4 players here. The LG BD370, the Samsung BD-P1500 and the Sony BDP-S350 or BDP-S550. At the moment I'm probably leaning towards one of the Sony's. Now the first three players mentioned above cost roughly the same, while the S550 cost almost double what any of the others cost. (African economics). I've been thinking the BDP-S350 should be fine, as i'll be hooking it up to a Yamaha RX-V663 and let the receiver do the decoding, but now I wonder.
> 
> Been talking to the guy in the AV shop (a mistake, i know) and he is convinced that the S550 is a later model player with a better upscaler and better DACs in it. Can this be true? Should I rather go for the S550?



No. The big feature on the 550 is the analog outs. With your Yamaha you don't need it. The 350 will work perfectly.


----------



## dotVIBE

Thx guys. the S350 it is then!


----------



## jsil

dotVibe,

I would wait for the new Sony blu-ray players also check out the new panasonic bd60 or samsung bd-p1600.


----------



## jlamb1051

I have an older toshiba 65" rptv that accepts 1080i natively. I also own a ps3that I have been using for BD. I recently bought a Denon 3808 and it came with a Denon dvd-2500btci. I have a few options. 1) I can keep the 2500 and hook it up and I will still keep the PS3 for gaming or for any 2.0 content I want to access (which I rarely do). 2) I can sell the 2500 and use the proceeds to purchase another bd player that might outperform both of these 3) I can sell the 2500 and buy another bd player or use the ps3 exclusively for everything (which I will be using lpcm with the 3808).


I have a few questions:


1) Will the 2500 have any significant improvements in PQ/SQ over the PS3 when playing BD content?


2) How will the 2500 compare to the PS3 in PQ/SQ with SD DVD content?


3) Would there be any options that might be better than either one of these for BD and SD content (that would stay in the $300-400 range as that might be what I could sell the 2500 for)?


4) Would I be best served keeping all that I have now using the 2500 for just straight BD movie watching, the ps3 for any profile 2.0 features, and one or the other for upconverting sd?


BTW, I have not opened up the 2500 to make specific comparisons in case I want to sell it. Also, It is likely I will upgrade my tv to a 1080p projector in the near future. Would that change your recommendations?


Thank You in advance,


Jasson


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsil* /forum/post/16376761
> 
> 
> dotVibe,
> 
> I would wait for the new Sony blu-ray players also check out the new panasonic bd60 or samsung bd-p1600.



The only thing new about the new Sony's is wireless.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlamb1051* /forum/post/16378800
> 
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 
> 
> 1) Will the 2500 have any significant improvements in PQ/SQ over the PS3 when playing BD content?
> 
> 
> 2) How will the 2500 compare to the PS3 in PQ/SQ with SD DVD content?
> 
> 
> 3) Would there be any options that might be better than either one of these for BD and SD content (that would stay in the $300-400 range as that might be what I could sell the 2500 for)?
> 
> 
> 4) Would I be best served keeping all that I have now using the 2500 for just straight BD movie watching, the ps3 for any profile 2.0 features, and one or the other for upconverting sd?
> 
> 
> BTW, I have not opened up the 2500 to make specific comparisons in case I want to sell it. Also, It is likely I will upgrade my tv to a 1080p projector in the near future. Would that change your recommendations?



1) No. (Assertions to the contrary lack any objective support. If someone can point you to test bench results you can use to compare the two, you can draw your own conclusions.))


2) Depends on how well your receiver upscales. The 2500 assumes you will be doing all video and audio processing externally.


3) The Oppo, maybe.


4) The Denon can only bitstream audio. This is a problem when using secondary audio on BDs. IMO the PS3 is a better choice now, with your 1080i display, and for BD will be just as good when you upgrade your display.


----------



## RhodyAVphile

Am going to be getting a Blu-Ray player soon but will need to ultimately put 3 units in my home. I am partial to giving the studios as little money as I possibly can while staying within the confines of legality. So when I upgrade to Blu-Ray I want to be able to play whatever movie I own/rent in whichever room I happen to want to watch it...


Home Theater:

Denon AVP-A1HDCi Pre/Pro->Lumagen Radiance XD->Pioneer Elite Pro 151FD


Kids Playroom:

Sony Wega CRT HDTV 34"


Bedroom:

Pioneer Elite VSX-01TXH->Sharp Aquos


Any thoughts, different players in each room is possible based on price/perf/features...


----------



## jlamb1051

thx for your input. I would like to ask a question about your response to #2


"2) Depends on how well your receiver upscales. The 2500 assumes you will be doing all video and audio processing externally. "


The denon 3808 is what I would be scaling with which uses dcdi by faroujda. Some threads I have looked at are critical of this scaler, others like it. I have an older oppo 971h that uses a faroudja chip and I always thought it did a good job upscaling. Is it likely the 3808 will upscale just as well or better than the oppo 971h?


thx,

jasson


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlamb1051* /forum/post/16380276
> 
> 
> thx for your input. I would like to ask a question about your response to #2
> 
> 
> "2) Depends on how well your receiver upscales. The 2500 assumes you will be doing all video and audio processing externally. "
> 
> 
> The denon 3808 is what I would be scaling with which uses dcdi by faroujda. Some threads I have looked at are critical of this scaler, others like it. I have an older oppo 971h that uses a faroudja chip and I always thought it did a good job upscaling. Is it likely the 3808 will upscale just as well or better than the oppo 971h?



Well, when you get your 1080p display the 3808 will become the superior upscaler, I expect, since the 971 only does 1080i. But whether the 3808 is the equal of the top-tier upscalers seems doubtful.


In your shoes I would sell the 2500 asap while you still can. Save the money. When you upgrade your display, try it with the PS3 and see how you feel about it as an upscaler. Feed the 3808 some 480i from your old Oppo and see how the AVR's upscaling looks. Then decide if you need an upgrade.


----------



## dbssound1

Hi Everyone,


this is my first post. I am going to purchase my first BR player tomorrow and due to my location (BFE Virginia) and budget I only have a few choices. Please let me know what you think is the best way to go. Thanks in advance!!!



Samsung BD-P1500


Panasonic DMP-BD60K (I don't really need the you tube features)


Sharp BD-HP16U


Sony BDP-S350


Any help would be appreciated!!!


All the best!


----------



## s44

Among those, definitely the Panasonic.


----------



## warlord260




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16382822
> 
> 
> Among those, definitely the Panasonic.



could you explain why?

i am also looking for a new player, any any insite would help.

thanks,

mike


----------



## ickysmits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warlord260* /forum/post/16383260
> 
> 
> could you explain why?
> 
> i am also looking for a new player, any any insite would help.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> mike



Take my comments with a grain of salt but, from my research Sony and Panasonic are the most diligent with updates and are the most reliable BD players --> eliminate Samsung and Sharp from the list. Sony is, wellit's Sony and should be hated no matter what so that's off the list as well. That leaves Panasonic. Good choice!


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warlord260* /forum/post/16383260
> 
> 
> could you explain why?
> 
> i am also looking for a new player, any any insite would help.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> mike



If you want Netflix, Samsung. Otherwise, Panasonic first, then Sony. And remember, Blu-Ray probably won't rock your world if you've been watching DVD's with an good upscale player.


----------



## jope05

Hi. Just got a Pioneer Elite 111FD. Looking for suggestions for a blu ray that matches well and will get the most out of the (outstanding) TV. Suggestions?


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KAB53* /forum/post/16384109
> 
> 
> If you want Netflix, Samsung.



Wrong. That Samsung doesn't have Netflix. It, like the listed Sony, doesn't decode DTS-MA either.



> Quote:
> And remember, Blu-Ray probably won't rock your world if you've been watching DVD's with an good upscale player.



Totally wrong, unless you're watching from across the room on a tiny screen.


----------



## glangford

I'm going to buy a blu ray player soon. My main criteria is the best possible dvd upscaling. I have a very large collection of DVDs that I'm not going to replace with blu ray. Blu ray will slowly work itself into the collection as new titles come out. There are a few things in my collection I might replace with blu ray. But mostly I want the best dvd upscaling available.


Right now I'm leaning toward the new Oppo. Any other ideas. Another possibility is to use my Denon 789 receiver for upscaling. The Denon 1800bd is also on my list. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stewieHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stewieHD* /forum/post/16338639
> 
> 
> Ok i have Pio 111fd pio display and currently bdp-51 but i got it for $399+ta=440
> 
> so i'm gonna return it as it's within 30 days from BB.
> 
> 
> Needs to have 7.1 analogs and DTS-HD, Dolby-HD, dolby 5.1 decoder too.
> 
> Has to have excellent PQ and Excellent upconversion from DVD.
> 
> BTW loading speeds are nice too and i think bdp-51 is a turtle.
> 
> 
> What would you guys recommend as replacement now. Here is my thoughts.
> 
> 
> Samsung 3600 is blazing fast loading speeds, faster then Ps3, excellent PQ but is it better then bdp-51 ? Also don't look that attractive to me and on expensive side.
> 
> 
> Panasonic 60/80 awesome pricing but is it as fast as samsung. Probably not.
> 
> Not sure about PQ.
> 
> 
> or wait for bdp-320 but it don't say it can do dolby 5.1 older codec ???
> 
> Kuro link probably is marketing gimmic but if not might be nice feature?
> 
> 
> If anyone could suggest something else. I'm listening. BTW $1000 for Blu ray is not my idea. Would rather spend that much on AV.



Guys i just returned my 51fd for credit of $440. Now i'm on the hunt for new player. 51's can now be bought for $225-240 so if no PQ no up scaling, no speed improvement then spending another $150 for pio 320 is not worth it. Soon probably around $199 where it will stay i think. Based on what i read on that thread. For what DTS-MA that will eventually be in 51's anyway. Is kuro link really worth it? I like 51's PQ and upscalling was just ok for me. OPPO if it's superior in upscaling then it might be my next bet, however i don't have many dvd's anyway so i might not care for it. I will be looking into pana bd60/80 and oppo. Just passed on samsung and sony. Checked samsung at BB and all looked cheaply made. Sony not enough features comparing to pana. Pana 60/80 are so heavy. VERY GOOD!!! Which means internal components are packed. I'll either buy pana 60 or oppo or 51fd again or 320 but so far leaning towards pana 60 or oppo. Need to researched further. Any comments from owners much appreciated.


----------



## Pvd3399

I am down to the Pioneer BD51FD and the Panasonic BD60k.


Any thoughts here....the Panasonic sounds like the better player but would like to keep brands together due to the kuro link.


Should I break brands and buy the Panasonic blue ray or go with the Pioneer?


----------



## Alan G.

That's a toughie. I have the Pio 111 and bought the 51FD, pre-release, based on advance word. I have not been the least bit disappointed. The 51's PQ and AQ are great (even though everyone and his grandmother knows that DTS-MA decoding is coming soon with a firmware update), and as a bonus, CDs sound better than I've heard them before.


I've had no problems with the 51. Others have, some possibly because of evolving of the BD format. I have not owned any other BD player to compare the 51 with.


You could do a ton of reading, but at the current 51FD price, I'd go for it again.


Congrats on your future 111! You'll be amazed.


Just my opinion.


----------



## D.Rowe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pvd3399* /forum/post/16386572
> 
> 
> I am down to the Pioneer BD51FD and the Panasonic BD60k.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts here....the Panasonic sounds like the better player but would like to keep brands together due to the kuro link.
> 
> 
> Should I break brands and buy the Panasonic blue ray or go with the Pioneer?



What about the Panasonic makes it sound like the better player ? I have no knowledge of specs on it and as a current 51FD owner I'm just curioius.


----------



## vinnie97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pvd3399* /forum/post/16386572
> 
> 
> I am down to the Pioneer BD51FD and the Panasonic BD60k.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts here....the Panasonic sounds like the better player but would like to keep brands together due to the kuro link.
> 
> 
> Should I break brands and buy the Panasonic blue ray or go with the Pioneer?



I assume you evaluated the forthcoming Oppo as well? That's what my 111FD is fiending.


----------



## bakerwi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vinnie97* /forum/post/16388350
> 
> 
> I assume you evaluated the forthcoming Oppo as well? That's what my 111FD is fiending.



+1. If you need all the additional media support.


----------



## RYANtheTIGER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bakerwi* /forum/post/16388936
> 
> 
> +1. If you need all the additional media support.



I am one with a new 111FD but not in need of the additional media support. I was looking at the Pioneer 320, Panasonic BD60/80 or the PS3. However, I am open. I just want a good BD player. What BD would you recommend??


----------



## vinnie97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bakerwi* /forum/post/16388936
> 
> 
> +1. If you need all the additional media support.



What about the improved loading times? Especially when you just want to access something on a disc at a moment's notice and not wait up to 2 minutes for said disc to load.







To be fair, I don't know how fast the BD60K is...but from what I understand, it's not as speedy as the PS3, Oppo, Samsung 3600 (or the new JVC allegedly).


----------



## RYANtheTIGER

I don't want something incredibly slow but load times aren't a huge deal to me. I just want something that is going to provide great PQ and AQ to my 111FD and admittedly modest AVR/speakers (non-HDMI). Up-scaling is also not a huge deal as I will mainly be watching Blu-Rays.


----------



## vinnie97

I don't have too many DVDs either (and no SACD or DVD-A...yet) and am mainly interested in a BD player. Personally, another quirk of the Oppo that appeals to me is the playback of MKV via USB. BD PQ across the contenders is pretty much the same. It's the upscaling, load performance, features and fine adjustments that set them apart from one another.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RYANtheTIGER* /forum/post/16390871
> 
> 
> I don't want something incredibly slow but load times aren't a huge deal to me. I just want something that is going to provide great PQ and AQ to my 111FD and admittedly modest AVR/speakers (non-HDMI). Up-scaling is also not a huge deal as I will mainly be watching Blu-Rays.



Assess the features you want. If BD playback is the only important criterion, go for the Panny BD60. With your non-HDMI HTIB it's not worth worrying about lossless audio via analog, and the Panasonic is as good as any other player for PQ and digital AQ, better than many, relatively cheap, and from a manufacturer with a good rep for firmware support.


If other features matter, then you'll need to figure out what they are and how much they matter.


----------



## stangm

Is the PS3 worth the the premium over the bd60


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stangm* /forum/post/16392128
> 
> 
> Is the PS3 worth the the premium over the bd60



Strictly as a BD player? No.


If its many, many other features and capabilities are worth it to you, then yes.


----------



## stangm

Thanks for the quick response rdclark, if you have a chance, can you elaborate on those other features and capabilities (besides gaming, of course)


Thanks!


----------



## warlord260




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KAB53* /forum/post/16384109
> 
> 
> If you want Netflix, Samsung. Otherwise, Panasonic first, then Sony. And remember, Blu-Ray probably won't rock your world if you've been watching DVD's with an good upscale player.



i ended up with the samsung bdp-1600. i love the netflix streaming, so cool!


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stangm* /forum/post/16392280
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick response rdclark, if you have a chance, can you elaborate on those other features and capabilities (besides gaming, of course)
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I use mine in conjunction with my PC running PlayOn to stream Hulu, Netflix, etc., and with TVersity to stream music and other media from my PC. The PS3 has a browser of its own, so it can stream media directly from some sites, and of course from the Playstation Store. You can also store media on it directly. It's great for displaying slideshows. Besides gaming, of course.


----------



## RYANtheTIGER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/16392215
> 
> 
> Strictly as a BD player? No.
> 
> 
> If its many, many other features and capabilities are worth it to you, then yes.



If I can get the PS3 for $299, do you recommend it over the Panasonic BD60 or the Pioneer 320? I will be using it for BD mostly. My TV is the 111FD and my AVR is the Yamaha HTR-5840. My main concerns are PQ and AQ.


(If I get the PS3, I might possibly get a couple games.)


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RYANtheTIGER* /forum/post/16394981
> 
> 
> If I can get the PS3 for $299, do you recommend it over the Panasonic BD60 or the Pioneer 320? I will be using it for BD mostly. My TV is the 111FD and my AVR is the Yamaha HTR-5840. My main concerns are PQ and AQ.
> 
> 
> (If I get the PS3, I might possibly get a couple games.)



Playing BDs there will be no difference in PQ or AQ between the two. (There might be apparent differences out-of-the-box because of variances in default settings.)


I cannot assess the PS3's value to you in terms of its other capabilities. Only you can do that. All of its various BD playback, gaming, and media-center capabilities, balanced against its power consumption, installation requirements, and remote control idiosyncrasies... it's an equation only you can solve based on what matters to you. A simple, competent standalone player like the BD60 definitely has its attractions as well.


----------



## Toeside




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/16395146
> 
> 
> Playing BDs there will be no difference in PQ or AQ between the two. (There might be apparent differences out-of-the-box because of variances in default settings.)
> 
> 
> I cannot assess the PS3's value to you in terms of its other capabilities. Only you can do that. All of its various BD playback, gaming, and media-center capabilities, balanced against its power consumption, installation requirements, and remote control idiosyncrasies... it's an equation only you can solve based on what matters to you. A simple, competent standalone player like the BD60 definitely has its attractions as well.



Nice post. You hit everything I was going to say about the PS3's "shortcomings" and probably did it in a nicer way than I would have. Remote control issues and power consumption are two things that came to my mind.


----------



## rdclark

Once more thing I want to say about the PS3. I've had mine about a year and a half, and its importance to my home entertainment system has grown steadily during that time. I originally purchased it (for $299) strictly as a BD player. But then I tried some games. Then I started streaming ripped DVDs from my PC with TVersity. Then I moved the family photos to it so my wife could easily share them when her family came over to visit. Then I copied a bunch of my music library over for quick access and accompaniment during games. Yes, I got some games. PS3 gaming rocks. Then I installed PlayOn and started streaming from Hulu so I could catch up on Fringe when my Comcast DVR melted down and deleted all my unwatched episodes.


Meanwhile it has been absolutely stellar as a BD player, zero problems, 100% success, and more than acceptable as a DVD upscaler. Reading the threads on other players and their issues make me feel, well, smug, to be truthful. New players are starting to appear that are as reliable as the PS3, but they're not that much cheaper and 18 months ago they didn't exist anyway.


IMO, a PS3 stretches 300 entertainment dollars just about as far as they can be stretched. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## jszei

Looking for a little advise here with some reasoning behind it.

My current set up is:

Pioneer Pro-141FD monitor

Marantz SR8002 AVR

Playstation 3

HTPC


I am looking to put the PS3 in the basement with my dated equipment so am in the market for a "better" Blu-ray player. My 3 choices are:


Samsung BD-P3600

Another PS3

Oppo BDP83


My main concerns are picture and sound.

With the PS3 not being able to bitstream TrueHD and DTS-MA (unless the new ones do and I just don't know about it) then I would prefer a player that can bitstream these to the AVR.

I like the Samsung's ability to stream Netflix but it's not a deal breaker if video and sound quality are compromised. Does anyone know if it can play SACD over HDMI?

They are all around the same price which isn't a concern.


After reading the few posts above mine, I have a HTPC so the PS3 being a multi-media center isn't a concern. I'm not bothered by power or the remote issue. I will use my player for both music and video playback so these are really my main drivers.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Chuck_G

Some advice:


Looking to take the plunge into Blu-Ray. Costco is going to have the Pany BD605 on sale next week for $230. That said, I'm a Netflix user who likes the watch-on-demand function. Furthermore, my internet router is nowhere near where the player will be. No way that the wife lets me snake a 50 ft cable under the rug. My understanding is that you can't do wi-fi with the Pany and can with the samsung for an upcharge. Samsung also gets you Netflix.


I'm kinda stuck between features and very low cost. Anyone with thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jszei* /forum/post/16396039
> 
> 
> With the PS3 not being able to bitstream TrueHD and DTS-MA (unless the new ones do and I just don't know about it) then I would prefer a player that can bitstream these to the AVR.



Actually, no you don't. The Marantz has a very limited DSP and *turns off* Audyssey whenever you bitstream HBR audio to the unit. You'll want to stick with decoding-on-player.


Also note that newer PS3s don't do SACD. If this is important to you, stick to an older PS3 (one of the models with some form of PS2 back-compatibility) or the Oppo.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chuck_G* /forum/post/16396633
> 
> 
> Some advice:
> 
> 
> Looking to take the plunge into Blu-Ray. Costco is going to have the Pany BD605 on sale next week for $230. That said, I'm a Netflix user who likes the watch-on-demand function. Furthermore, my internet router is nowhere near where the player will be. No way that the wife lets me snake a 50 ft cable under the rug. My understanding is that you can't do wi-fi with the Pany and can with the samsung for an upcharge. Samsung also gets you Netflix.
> 
> 
> I'm kinda stuck between features and very low cost. Anyone with thoughts? Thanks in advance.



You can do wi-fi with any unit -- just use a bridge. Or a powerline adapter (wireless G won't give you the speed for "HD" Netflix anyway).


Personally I'd get the P2500, but it's up to you...


----------



## iamthebert

I am currently using PS3 as my BD player. For some reasons, I am not satisfied with the audio quality. I would also prefer bit-stream. Another thing I am not very happy with is SD upscaling quality. I am currently looking at Denon 3800 and the price seems very reasonable now. My question is will I see/hear the difference if I upgrade to the Denon 3800? Here's my setup:


Panny 50PZ850U

Pioneer Elite VSX-94THX

B&W 683 front, HTM 61 center, 686 rear


Thanks!


----------



## heyheyhey

I've got a PS3 as well. Defiinatly good value for money


----------



## glangford

I've about settled on the Oppo BD player. One nagging question. Is it the best out there at upscaling SD content? That is my main critieria. Anything out there better, reasonably priced?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glangford* /forum/post/16400490
> 
> 
> I've about settled on the Oppo BD player. One nagging question. Is it the best out there at upscaling SD content? That is my main critieria. Anything out there better, reasonably priced?



Some thoughts in the FAQ: Is the DVD picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player? 


-Bill


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyheyhey* /forum/post/16400265
> 
> 
> I've got a PS3 as well. Defiinatly good value for money [URL='http://imagesshack.info/************%5B/IMG']http://imagesshack.info/************[/IMG[/URL] ], but it is a little lacking on the audio side of things
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> If you need something it can't do --analog multichannel or simultaneous digital mch and analog stereo -- then sure. But the multichannel lossless LPCM it produces from DTS MA etc. lacks exactly nothing.
> 
> 
> The inability to bitstream lossless is a non-issue.


----------



## glangford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/16400528
> 
> 
> Some thoughts in the FAQ: Is the DVD picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player?
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thanks, I'm sold.


----------



## Chuck_IV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chuck_G* /forum/post/16396633
> 
> 
> Some advice:
> 
> 
> Looking to take the plunge into Blu-Ray. Costco is going to have the Pany BD605 on sale next week for $230. That said, I'm a Netflix user who likes the watch-on-demand function. Furthermore, my internet router is nowhere near where the player will be. No way that the wife lets me snake a 50 ft cable under the rug. My understanding is that you can't do wi-fi with the Pany and can with the samsung for an upcharge. Samsung also gets you Netflix.
> 
> 
> I'm kinda stuck between features and very low cost. Anyone with thoughts? Thanks in advance.



As mentioned, you can do wireless very easy. I use the WGA600N which works great(but you need an N router).


If you want Netflix, don't forget about LG. As far as I know, you are currently limited to Samsung or LG, if you want Netflix, as Panny is going with Amazon soon(seems the manufacturers are either in the Netflix or Amazon camp, but not both).


LG has the BD370 without wireless and the BD390 with wireless(among other additions). The difference between the LG and Samsungs streamingwise is that LG does Neflix and YouTube, while Samsung does Netflix and Pandora, so take your pick.


----------



## jszei




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16397960
> 
> 
> Actually, no you don't. The Marantz has a very limited DSP and *turns off* Audyssey whenever you bitstream HBR audio to the unit. You'll want to stick with decoding-on-player.
> 
> 
> Also note that newer PS3s don't do SACD. If this is important to you, stick to an older PS3 (one of the models with some form of PS2 back-compatibility) or the Oppo.



Now I didn't know the Marantz turned off Audyssey when bitstreaming HBR (since I decode on my PS3 now) and that is very good to know, thank you.

Are there different quality levels of decoders or are they the same across the board?


I have a PS3 that plays SACD now. SACD and DVD-A are a novelty to me. There just isn't enough music being put out in those formats and I doubt there ever will. Even so, I am leaning toward the Oppo now but does anyone know when it will be released?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jszei* /forum/post/16401256
> 
> 
> Are there different quality levels of decoders or are they the same across the board?



By definition, lossless audio is 100.00% identical to the original. Therefore a lossless codec decoder is either perfect or it's broken. I've never heard of a broken one.


People have a hard time getting their heads around the fact that a "game machine" can turn in identical performance to a $2000 audiophile standalone. So they tend to hear with their emotions. It's hard not to be emotional when you drop a lot of money on equipment you expect superior performance from.


----------



## cmoore44

I have an older Hitachi CRT that still does great for HD and until recently had an Oppo 971 for this TV. One of my other DVD players went bad and i moved the Oppo to a different TV. I have decided to get a Blu Ray player for my Hitachi, since eventually I will replace it with a 1080p capable TV and also am interested in the audio side of BD. Here are my issues - my Hitachi does not have HDMI, but does have component and DVI actually. Any suggestions on a BD player that will work well with this TV and with a new TV when I eventually upgrade? I need a player that has a coaxial digital out and one that does an excellent job at upconversion, as I don't even own any Blu Ray movies yet. Will I even want to utilize DVI anymore, or should I just use component on whatever player I get? Obviously, i would have to buy a HDMI-DVI cable, but wasn't sure what effect this would have on the image quality. Looking to spend no more than $300, possibly $350. With my focus on SD DVD quality and still having enough features that the player will be solid for a while, any suggestions?? Thanks!


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmoore44* /forum/post/16402607
> 
> 
> I have an older Hitachi CRT that still does great for HD and until recently had an Oppo 971 for this TV. One of my other DVD players went bad and i moved the Oppo to a different TV. I have decided to get a Blu Ray player for my Hitachi, since eventually I will replace it with a 1080p capable TV and also am interested in the audio side of BD. Here are my issues - my Hitachi does not have HDMI, but does have component and DVI actually. Any suggestions on a BD player that will work well with this TV and with a new TV when I eventually upgrade? I need a player that has a coaxial digital out and one that does an excellent job at upconversion, as I don't even own any Blu Ray movies yet. Will I even want to utilize DVI anymore, or should I just use component on whatever player I get? Obviously, i would have to buy a HDMI-DVI cable, but wasn't sure what effect this would have on the image quality. Looking to spend no more than $300, possibly $350. With my focus on SD DVD quality and still having enough features that the player will be solid for a while, any suggestions?? Thanks!



I think just about any player will work. As far as I know all Blu-ray players with component will produce up to 1080i for Blu-ray discs, but are limited to 480i/480p for copy-protected DVDs.


With an HDMI-DVI cable you get 1080p with Blu-ray and also upscale DVDs. I note that a lot of CRT owners seem to prefer an interlaced signal, so 1080p may not be important to you.


HDMI and DVI carry the same video quality. Your display must have HDCP on the DVI port or the HDMI->DVI connection will not work.


-Bill


----------



## cmoore44

So, if using the DVI-HDMI option, any number of players will work? Any suggestions for players in the range I am looking for that do a very good job of upscaling SD DVDs and have enough Blu Ray options to not be outdated in a year or two?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmoore44* /forum/post/16403138
> 
> 
> So, if using the DVI-HDMI option, any number of players will work?



Yes, presuming your CRT has HDCP on the DVI input. That was sometimes not the case in the early days of DVI.



> Quote:
> Any suggestions for players in the range I am looking for that do a very good job of upscaling SD DVDs and have enough Blu Ray options to not be outdated in a year or two?



I'll let others answer that. I've been spending all my time on the OPPO BDP-83 ($499) beta test and haven't kept up with the other players.


-Bill


----------



## glangford

I'll be initially doing the same as Cmoore44. I'm not sure what HDCP is, but I must have it as my upscaling DVD player works that way (Panasonic). I have a 36" Sony HD CRT.


In anticipation of ditching the CRT soon, I'm opting for the Oppo. I'll hook it up initially as the current panasonic upscaling dvd player. (HDMI/DVI). Upscaled DVDs look real nice this way on a CRT. As soon as I ditch the crt, I'll be able to get a TV stand for a plasma/lcd and be able to integrate my Denon receiver and Infinity speakers. There currently is no room for them with my current set up, so sound is separate.


I'm planning for the future by going Oppo, but keeping a link to the past with the best DVD upscaling, I'm not going to replace many movies with Blu Ray, just do new ones that way.


----------



## cmoore44

I've been very happy with my Oppo 971 but not sure I want to spend $500 for the new Oppo BD player. So, I welcome any suggestions, understanding that not many players will rival the Oppo on the ability to upscale SD DVDs.


And yes, my DVI connection is HDCP-compliant.


----------



## ssampath




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/16395578
> 
> 
> Once more thing I want to say about the PS3. I've had mine about a year and a half, and its importance to my home entertainment system has grown steadily during that time. I originally purchased it (for $299) strictly as a BD player. But then I tried some games. Then I started streaming ripped DVDs from my PC with TVersity. Then I moved the family photos to it so my wife could easily share them when her family came over to visit. Then I copied a bunch of my music library over for quick access and accompaniment during games. Yes, I got some games. PS3 gaming rocks. Then I installed PlayOn and started streaming from Hulu so I could catch up on Fringe when my Comcast DVR melted down and deleted all my unwatched episodes.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile it has been absolutely stellar as a BD player, zero problems, 100% success, and more than acceptable as a DVD upscaler. Reading the threads on other players and their issues make me feel, well, smug, to be truthful. New players are starting to appear that are as reliable as the PS3, but they're not that much cheaper and 18 months ago they didn't exist anyway.
> 
> 
> IMO, a PS3 stretches 300 entertainment dollars just about as far as they can be stretched. But maybe that's just me.




I use my PS3 in a very similar manner to you- I even bought my 40GB for the same $299 - it is the only DVD/Blu Ray player in my setup. However the couple of things that are going to make me replace it are - the fan noise I cannot take it anymore! and that Sony does not seem to want to support Netflix streaming. Am looking to replace it with LG BD390.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssampath* /forum/post/16404240
> 
> 
> I use my PS3 in a very similar manner to you- I even bought my 40GB for the same $299 - it is the only DVD/Blu Ray player in my setup. However the couple of things that are going to make me replace it are - the fan noise I cannot take it anymore! and that Sony does not seem to want to support Netflix streaming. Am looking to replace it with LG BD390.



My PS3 is dead silent. 40GB units should be silent unless they are poorly ventilated. If the fans kick up to audible levels even in a well-ventilated space where the ambient temperature isn't too high, it's defective and Sony will replace the unit under warranty (if it's still in effect).


Sony has their own streaming service, so I don't expect much from them besides that. I use Playon to stream Netflix to my PS3. But that does require a computer to be on in addition to the PS3.


----------



## jblank74

I'm in the market for a new player. Looking for excellent compatibility (lack of bugs and such) but also top picture quality as well.


Between these 3, which would be best for me?


LG BD370 which is on sale at BB this week.

Panny BD60K

Sony BDP-S360

Pioneer 51FD


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jblank74* /forum/post/16405447
> 
> 
> I'm in the market for a new player. Looking for excellent compatibility (lack of bugs and such) but also top picture quality as well.
> 
> 
> Between these 3, which would be best for me?
> 
> 
> LG BD370 which is on sale at BB this week.
> 
> Panny BD60K
> 
> Sony BDP-S360
> 
> Pioneer 51FD



lack of bugs and minimization fo firmware woes--sony or panny

id say the pioneer is a step up in vq and aq though...also its only 1.1 spec if that matters to you.


----------



## jblank74

Nah, really don't care much about the BD-Live stuff. The Pioneer from what I understand has MAJOR issues with BD+, so unless BB has one that is outside the scope of the affected serial numbers, I might skip that one.


----------



## lonwolf615

Does the panny BD80 only upconvert SD through HDMI?


----------



## stewieHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jblank74* /forum/post/16405447
> 
> 
> I'm in the market for a new player. Looking for excellent compatibility (lack of bugs and such) but also top picture quality as well.
> 
> 
> Between these 3, which would be best for me?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by jblank74 View Post
> 
> I'm in the market for a new player. Looking for excellent compatibility (lack of bugs and such) but also top picture quality as well.
> 
> 
> Between these 3, which would be best for me?
> 
> 
> LG BD370 which is on sale at BB this week.
> 
> Panny BD60K
> 
> Sony BDP-S360
> 
> Pioneer 51FD
> 
> lack of bugs and minimization fo firmware woes--sony or panny
> 
> id say the pioneer is a step up in vq and aq though...also its only 1.1 spec if that matters to you.



LG BD370 which is on sale at BB this week. - are u kidding? No way. Move on.

Panny BD60K - Best player from what i'm reading. Going with 80 since it's got analogs i

Sony BDP-S360 - didn't read too much into them but panny is more advanced. Has master audio.

Pioneer 51FD - had it and it's great player after firmware upgrades. It's got analogs. Sometime it's buggy. I needed to reboot/unplug power when it would not play audio from BD. Minor thing. I liked PQ and upconversion was very good. Hope panny's is better. 51fd is best value now for money since it's got analogs. No master audio yet. I don't think it will. If it would it would have it already since 320 has it. It's got to be hardware related too not just firmware.


----------



## Chuck_G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chuck_IV* /forum/post/16400745
> 
> 
> As mentioned, you can do wireless very easy. I use the WGA600N which works great(but you need an N router).
> 
> 
> If you want Netflix, don't forget about LG. As far as I know, you are currently limited to Samsung or LG, if you want Netflix, as Panny is going with Amazon soon(seems the manufacturers are either in the Netflix or Amazon camp, but not both).
> 
> 
> LG has the BD370 without wireless and the BD390 with wireless(among other additions). The difference between the LG and Samsungs streamingwise is that LG does Neflix and YouTube, while Samsung does Netflix and Pandora, so take your pick.



Much appreciated. Anyone have a feel for when wi-fi is going to become standard?


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmoore44* /forum/post/16403138
> 
> 
> So, if using the DVI-HDMI option, any number of players will work? Any suggestions for players in the range I am looking for that do a very good job of upscaling SD DVDs and have enough Blu Ray options to not be outdated in a year or two?



Samsung P2500/2550 if you can get a good price... It also does re-encodes lossless to DTS (the highest bandwidth lossy format) for the best possible sound over optical.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lonwolf615* /forum/post/16406253
> 
> 
> Does the panny BD80 only upconvert SD through HDMI?



I'm not familiar with that model specifically, but in general: upconverting of DVD over component is no longer allowed for reasons of Digital Rights Management. This is true of DVD players as well as Blu-ray players.


Everyone understands that this makes no sense at all, but the studios still insist.


An exception is often made for DVDs that do not have CSS protection, but almost all commercial discs will have CSS.


-Bill


----------



## Chuck_IV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stewieHD* /forum/post/16406600
> 
> 
> LG BD370 which is on sale at BB this week. - are u kidding? No way. Move on.



I'm curious what your hatred for the LG BD370 is? It was stellar for me, for the 3 or so weeks I had it(I stepped up to the BD390, so I no longer have the 370).


----------



## PAUL250268

Hi


I'm 98% certain that I'm going to get a Sony KDL-52V5100.


Right now we have 100's of standard DVD's and a "horrible" Bose 321 system.


1. Should I get a Blue Ray player?

2. If so, which one? I don't have a huge budget.

3. If I stick with Sony I'm guessing everything will "link up" O.K. remote wise.


What do you think of the BDV-IS1000


Thanks





Paul


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PAUL250268* /forum/post/16408660
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> I'm 98% certain that I'm going to get a Sony KDL-52V5100.
> 
> 
> Right now we have 100's of standard DVD's and a "horrible" Bose 321 system.
> 
> 
> 1. Should I get a Blue Ray player?
> 
> 2. If so, which one? I don't have a huge budget.
> 
> 3. If I stick with Sony I'm guessing everything will "link up" O.K. remote wise.
> 
> 
> What do you think of the BDV-IS1000



It's a good TV, and Blu-ray is the only available source that will let you actually see its full potential. So yes, I think you should get a BD player.


I wouldn't worry too much about brand consistency, but as it happens Sony does make a couple of decent players. So does Panasonic. The Panny BD60 would be my top choice in an entry player right now.


I don't think much of "home theater in a box" solutions. You can get far better audio performance by buying separates. That Sony in particular sounds horrible. And stay far, far away from any wireless speakers, ever.


You can put together a much better sounding 5.1 system for $800 or so. Check the speaker forum for a number of threads concerning speaker packages for $500, and the Amps/Receivers forum for threads on entry-level HDMI receivers.


----------



## PAUL250268




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/16408872
> 
> 
> It's a good TV, and Blu-ray is the only available source that will let you actually see its full potential. So yes, I think you should get a BD player.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about brand consistency, but as it happens Sony does make a couple of decent players. So does Panasonic. The Panny BD60 would be my top choice in an entry player right now.
> 
> 
> I don't think much of "home theater in a box" solutions. You can get far better audio performance by buying separates. That Sony in particular sounds horrible. And stay far, far away from any wireless speakers, ever.
> 
> 
> You can put together a much better sounding 5.1 system for $800 or so. Check the speaker forum for a number of threads concerning speaker packages for $500, and the Amps/Receivers forum for threads on entry-level HDMI receivers.



Thanks. I'm just trying to keep the "future" wife happy. You know, speaker sizes etc. etc.


Paul


----------



## ssampath




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chuck_IV* /forum/post/16407583
> 
> 
> I'm curious what your hatred for the LG BD370 is? It was stellar for me, for the 3 or so weeks I had it(I stepped up to the BD390, so I no longer have the 370).



Could you tell us about your experience with the 370/390 - am looking to get the 390. Thanks


----------



## Chuck_IV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssampath* /forum/post/16409150
> 
> 
> Could you tell us about your experience with the 370/390 - am looking to get the 390. Thanks



It has been excellent so far. I've had no issues playing any of my discs, as it has handled them all. It's one of the, if not the fastest players I have encountered, in the time it takes to insert a disk to the time it starts playing. The Netflix streaming has been great, along with the YouTube streaming. I am actually surprised at how good the streaming content looks, as I wasn't expecting it to look all that great.


The only issue I have with the BD390(and it's a big one for me) is with it's wireless. From what I can tell it does NOT recognize the 5ghz band at all. It will only see AP's in the 2.4ghz range. I have a Linksys WRT600N dual band router and it will not see the 5ghz N band that I have running. All it sees is my 2.4ghz G band. If I change the 2.4ghz radio to N, it will see it and connect just fine. The issue is, I need G running for my wife's work laptop. So I can't just go N Only on the 2.4ghz band(running mixed is an option but N would slow down to G speeds if any G device connected anyway).


I currently have the BD390 connecting thru the 2.4ghz G AP and luckily it DOES seem to be able to handle HD content from Netflix, as I have watched Serenity, which is HD without issue using a G connection.


If I had known the 390 wouldn't see the 5ghz band, I would have thought twice about getting it over the 370. As it stands, since the 2.4ghz G connection seems to work ok, I'm gonna stick with it.


----------



## chroma601

Looking through this forum is like experiencing wild mood swings. I get psyched for a player then find out problems with it. I was HDDVD with an A20, but I'm ready to go blu. But I'm finding it difficult.


Looking for a player with wi-fi built in (my computer and internet connection -wireless b,g - live in another room), Profile 2.0 and 1.1 compatible, SD upconversion good enough to retire the A20, and decent customer support (there goes Samsung?). Multichannel optical outs would be nice as my receiver is a Pioneer 1014, but a new receiver is down the road so that's not essential. DTS-MA decoding is also desirable. Ideal price would be in the neighborhood of $350.


At this time I'm thinking of holding out for the Sony 560, due in July. But I may be overlooking something so I'd love some suggestions, as I'd buy a player today if I could find one with all these features.


----------



## PAUL250268

The Panasonic 60 and 80 seem popular choices.


I am confused about the difference between the 2 (very new to this stuff).


As yet I do not have an AV receiver/speakers. Will the 60 work just as well with a Harmon Kardon AVR 254, for example?



Thanks



Paul


----------



## Toeside




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chroma601* /forum/post/16409606
> 
> 
> Looking through this forum is like experiencing wild mood swings. I get psyched for a player then find out problems with it. I was HDDVD with an A20, but I'm ready to go blu. But I'm finding it difficult.
> 
> 
> Looking for a player with wi-fi built in (my computer and internet connection -wireless b,g - live in another room), Profile 2.0 and 1.1 compatible, SD upconversion good enough to retire the A20, and decent customer support (there goes Samsung?). Multichannel optical outs would be nice as my receiver is a Pioneer 1014, but a new receiver is down the road so that's not essential. DTS-MA decoding is also desirable. Ideal price would be in the neighborhood of $350.
> 
> 
> At this time I'm thinking of holding out for the Sony 560, due in July. But I may be overlooking something so I'd love some suggestions, as I'd buy a player today if I could find one with all these features.



I'd say the LG BD 390 mostly fits the bill, but misses the mark by about $30 (this week at BestBuy, at least). It has built-in WiFi, 1GB Flash for profile 2.0 out of the box and analog outs. It can decode TrueHD and DTS-HD MA.


I also have a 1014, but ended up getting a new Pioneer VSX-819H to get HDMI1.3 audio/video support. Seems like a shame to retire the 1014 after just 5 years, though.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PAUL250268* /forum/post/16411414
> 
> 
> The Panasonic 60 and 80 seem popular choices.
> 
> 
> I am confused about the difference between the 2 (very new to this stuff).
> 
> 
> As yet I do not have an AV receiver/speakers. Will the 60 work just as well with a Harmon Kardon AVR 254, for example?



The main difference is that the BD80 has multichannel analog outputs and improved analog audio processing. It also supports Divx. And, it has "vibration reducing" feet.










It's mostly about the audio. I believe the HK 254 can handle audio over HDMI, so you wouldn't need the BD80's analog audio features. The BD60 would be fine.


----------



## heyheyhey

I agree with Bislander its mostly about the audio


----------



## notoriousmatty

Are all bluray players equal in picture and audio quality in bluray playback? Obviously a magnavox or something wont be but anything relatively respected as a brand Such as a pioneer or panasonic or ps3 or the new oppo


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notoriousmatty* /forum/post/16412803
> 
> 
> Are all bluray players equal in picture and audio quality in bluray playback? Obviously a magnavox or something wont be but anything relatively respected as a brand Such as a pioneer or panasonic or ps3 or the new oppo



1080p over HDMI, pretty much -- even the cheapo brands. Over analog (component video and/or analog audio)? Then you may see a difference. Also 1080i discs (TV sources) require more fancy stuff -- and SD upscaling, of course.


The issue with the cheap players is firmware support and disc compatibility over the long haul. Transport plus basic decoding is really pretty straightforward.


----------



## VarmintCong

Are there any players that satisfy this?


DTS MA decoding, analog 5.1 out, mkv playback, fast disc loading time?


I know the Oppo, but can't really swing $500.


----------



## PAUL250268

Do ALL Blue Ray players play DVD's?


Paul


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PAUL250268* /forum/post/16415996
> 
> 
> Do ALL Blue Ray players play DVD's?
> 
> 
> Paul



Yes. It is not strictly required by the spec, but everyone does it.


-Bill


----------



## zrdb

When you stop and think about it it'd be really silly if bluray players didn't play dvds-it'd be like shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## jblank74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stewieHD* /forum/post/16406600
> 
> 
> LG BD370 which is on sale at BB this week. - are u kidding? No way. Move on.
> 
> Panny BD60K - Best player from what i'm reading. Going with 80 since it's got analogs i
> 
> Sony BDP-S360 - didn't read too much into them but panny is more advanced. Has master audio.
> 
> Pioneer 51FD - had it and it's great player after firmware upgrades. It's got analogs. Sometime it's buggy. I needed to reboot/unplug power when it would not play audio from BD. Minor thing. I liked PQ and upconversion was very good. Hope panny's is better. 51fd is best value now for money since it's got analogs. No master audio yet. I don't think it will. If it would it would have it already since 320 has it. It's got to be hardware related too not just firmware.



I went with the Panasonic BD60 and I love it. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Some Random Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zrdb* /forum/post/16420114
> 
> 
> When you stop and think about it it'd be really silly if bluray players didn't play dvds-it'd be like shooting themselves in the foot.



Lately, I've been wondering why not allowing any Blu-ray players to be region free for DVD playback ISN'T shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## Owlet

Which is a better player (PQ with BD and upscaling DVD), Sony BDP-S560 or Pioneer BDP-320FD?


I have a Pioneer Elite PRO-111FD. Please, help me choose my first blu-ray player, I want the best!


----------



## ratbags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jblank74* /forum/post/16420351
> 
> 
> I went with the Panasonic BD60 and I love it. Thanks for the advice.



how does the panasonic bd60 compare to the hda2? i have the hda2 and i am wanting to go blue ray and have been looking at the panasonic bd60 . was wondering how the upconversion compares to hda2 and sound quality per optical . i have a sammy 52 550 1080p lcd. your thoughts.... thanks..


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Some Random Guy* /forum/post/16420806
> 
> 
> Lately, I've been wondering why not allowing any Blu-ray players to be region free for DVD playback ISN'T shooting themselves in the foot.



Maybe because out in the real world there are so few people who care about this, who will ever in their entire lives have a need to play a DVD from a different region, that it's not worth it to a manufacturer to be sanctioned for selling an illegal device?


----------



## masterp2

My biggest complaint is slow loading.


Please make suggestions on the quick loaders.


----------



## rboster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *masterp2* /forum/post/16423358
> 
> 
> My biggest complaint is slow loading.
> 
> 
> Please make suggestions on the quick loaders.



I used the search engine and found this thread


http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...highlight=load 


If you want more recent input/results, I would bump the thread linked


----------



## smj1975

I'm thinking about the Panny 60 or 80 - is it worth an extra $68 for DIVX


also...how much does on-board memory really matter.


Thanks.


----------



## Ben Franklin

Can anybody tell me more about the desirability of getting a blu-ray player with Netflix or Amazon streaming capability? Can you stream in blu-ray movies and will they have the same audio and video quality as actually playing a blu-ray disc? Thanks.


----------



## chroma601




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Owlet* /forum/post/16421591
> 
> 
> Which is a better player (PQ with BD and upscaling DVD), Sony BDP-S560 or Pioneer BDP-320FD?
> 
> 
> I have a Pioneer Elite PRO-111FD. Please, help me choose my first blu-ray player, I want the best!



You have to wait a few months for the S560! It's not out yet.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *masterp2* /forum/post/16423358
> 
> 
> My biggest complaint is slow loading.
> 
> 
> Please make suggestions on the quick loaders.



The OPPO BDP-83: How fast are the load times? 


-Bill


----------



## titanle

Ive been reading up on a bunch of blu-ray players since its really time I finally bought one. My main requirements are the best possible pq & aq, decent load times and good upconversion of SD dvds.


Priced from highest to lowest:

-Panasonic BD60

-Samsung BDP3600

-Pioneer BDP-51FD


Ive read thru each of the threads but cant seem to decide, I need some help guys.


* I know the oppo would be the best choice for upscaling since im projecting onto a 120" screen, but im sure it will me MUCH more expensive than the 3 i listed.


----------



## rick240




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *titanle* /forum/post/16424242
> 
> 
> Ive been reading up on a bunch of blu-ray players since its really time I finally bought one. My main requirements are the best possible pq & aq, decent load times and good upconversion of SD dvds.
> 
> 
> Priced from highest to lowest:
> 
> -Panasonic BD60
> 
> -Samsung BDP3600
> 
> -Pioneer BDP-51FD
> 
> 
> Ive read thru each of the threads but cant seem to decide, I need some help guys.
> 
> 
> * I know the oppo would be the best choice for upscaling since im projecting onto a 120" screen, but im sure it will me MUCH more expensive than the 3 i listed.



Based on your requirements I would get an Oppo BDP-83.


* The Oppo will cost you $600 Cdn delivered; any of the others will be in the $400 - $450 range, maybe better of you find a super sale. To me the xtra $200 is definitely worth it, and as an added bomus you can explore hi-def audio with SACD and DVD-A.


----------



## Droid6

Panasonic


----------



## chroma601

I had been looking at the Samsung 3600 but have found an awfully high number of complaints, mostly about the wi-fi. But as my router is in another room, that's an important issue for me. The Panny gets the highest praise (but lacks wi-fi). I hadn't researched the Pio.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ben Franklin* /forum/post/16423924
> 
> 
> Can anybody tell me more about the desirability of getting a blu-ray player with Netflix or Amazon streaming capability? Can you stream in blu-ray movies and will they have the same audio and video quality as actually playing a blu-ray disc? Thanks.



The quality is DVD at best. When will you be able to stream 1080p/24 with lossless audio? Don't hold your breath.


Me, I think this streaming feature is not a valid basis for selecting a BD player. If you want to stream, use a computer. If you want to watch the stream on your TV, connect your computer to the TV, either directly or through an appropriate device.


The streaming world is ever-changing. Last week Netflix, this week Hulu, next week Boxee, etc etc whatever. You want something that can keep up, and that something is always going to be some sort of computer that can be easily updated and reconfigured.


----------



## Ben Franklin

Thanks for the comment about streaming. Please elaborate some more about how you can stream from something downloaded on one's PC to a BD player. I can have them both connected via ethernet to the same router.


----------



## titanle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rick240* /forum/post/16424340
> 
> 
> Based on your requirements I would get an Oppo BDP-83.
> 
> 
> * The Oppo will cost you $600 Cdn delivered; any of the others will be in the $400 - $450 range, maybe better of you find a super sale. To me the xtra $200 is definitely worth it, and as an added bomus you can explore hi-def audio with SACD and DVD-A.



yeah theyre all just a tad under 400 at the moment. 600 is out of my price range for now, maybe later down the road i can afford it. Is high-def audio something offerd on blurays or is it just on audio discs?


----------



## titanle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chroma601* /forum/post/16424354
> 
> 
> I had been looking at the Samsung 3600 but have found an awfully high number of complaints, mostly about the wi-fi. But as my router is in another room, that's an important issue for me. The Panny gets the highest praise (but lacks wi-fi). I hadn't researched the Pio.



i read about the samsung complaints issue as well.


----------



## s44

They had to recall a bunch of the Pios because they wouldn't play BD+ discs. This is not a good sign.


----------



## rick240




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *titanle* /forum/post/16424486
> 
> 
> yeah theyre all just a tad under 400 at the moment. 600 is out of my price range for now, maybe later down the road i can afford it. Is high-def audio something offerd on blurays or is it just on audio discs?



Blu-rays have different hi-def audio, and it is likely that a Blu-ray-audio disc will become a new hi-def audio format.


With a screen your size I would make the decision based on the number of SD DVDs you have; if you have a lot, I'd consider how long it would take to save the extra $200 and decide if you can live that much longer without Blu-ray.


Although, many of the comments have been that with the latest firmware the Pioneer has really great upconversion as well; only people with large projection screens or incredible eyesight would notice much of an improvement in the Oppo (wait a minute, that's you).


If you can get the Pioneer for a good price, it would be my choice of the 3 on your short list.


----------



## Owlet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Owlet* /forum/post/16421591
> 
> 
> Which is a better player (PQ with BD and upscaling DVD), Sony BDP-S560 or Pioneer BDP-320FD?
> 
> 
> I have a Pioneer Elite PRO-111FD. Please, help me choose my first blu-ray player, I want the best!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chroma601* /forum/post/16423972
> 
> 
> You have to wait a few months for the S560! It's not out yet.



It's OK, I can wait if it really is the best!







But if Pioneer is just as good... So, do I buy one now or wait?


----------



## titanle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rick240* /forum/post/16424548
> 
> 
> Blu-rays have different hi-def audio, and it is likely that a Blu-ray-audio disc will become a new hi-def audio format.
> 
> 
> With a screen your size I would make the decision based on the number of SD DVDs you have; if you have a lot, I'd consider how long it would take to save the extra $200 and decide if you can live that much longer without Blu-ray.
> 
> 
> Although, many of the comments have been that with the latest firmware the Pioneer has really great upconversion as well; only people with large projection screens or incredible eyesight would notice much of an improvement in the Oppo (wait a minute, that's you).
> 
> 
> If you can get the Pioneer for a good price, it would be my choice of the 3 on your short list.



If i was paying retail, then I would most likely just save an extra $200 and get the oppo. But knowing people in retail has its perks







lol....So basically I would be paying in the low to mid 300 range for either of the 3 i listed. But now you got me thinking, how much better would SD be with the oppo!


----------



## sadmaker

Ok, so i've settled on these two. Both supposedly put out fantastic BD picture quality, first and foremeost. But I'm curious as to which handles DVDs the best. I have a sizable library that I plan on continuing to watch. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Also, how are the load times on these units? I'd assume the 60 is faster because its newer, but you never know.


----------



## s44

Just get the P2500.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ben Franklin* /forum/post/16424468
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comment about streaming. Please elaborate some more about how you can stream from something downloaded on one's PC to a BD player. I can have them both connected via ethernet to the same router.



I didn't say "to a BD player." You can stream from your computer directly to your TV, or to TV-connected devices like the PS3, XBox 360, AppleTV, or various networks streamers from Netgear etc.


I'm saying that BD players IMO aren't the right place for this functionality, because they're limited to whatever streaming sources their manufacturers have contracts with. And next year, the service you want may not be the one that's available on your player, so now what?


Even now, I think it's arguable that if you could only have one source for streaming content it would be Hulu. What BD players stream Hulu?


This is one of the many reasons I bought a PS3 instead of a standalone player.


----------



## rick240




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *titanle* /forum/post/16424683
> 
> 
> If i was paying retail, then I would most likely just save an extra $200 and get the oppo. But knowing people in retail has its perks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol....So basically I would be paying in the low to mid 300 range for either of the 3 i listed. But now you got me thinking, how much better would SD be with the oppo!



See this question in the Oppo BDP-83 FAQ:

Is the DVD picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player? 


Again, the Pioneers has become really good on SD; for your size screen there would be some difference, the biggest difference between the Pio and the Oppo would be load times.


----------



## titanle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rick240* /forum/post/16424763
> 
> 
> See this question in the Oppo BDP-83 FAQ:
> 
> Is the DVD picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player?
> 
> 
> Again, the Pioneers has become really good on SD; for your size screen there would be some difference, the biggest difference between the Pio and the Oppo would be load times.



good link, very informative! Im not a fanatic or a picture tweaker like the oppo thread suggested lol, but im sure if i saw the 2 side by side i would be able to see the difference. But in any case, what i dont knwo cant hurt me right?







I think for now i will go with the pioneer and see for myself how blu-ray and SD looks. if its acceptable, ill keep it and if not, ill start saving money for an oppo. I have a feeling that the pioneer will be good enough though.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *titanle* /forum/post/16424901
> 
> 
> good link, very informative! Im not a fanatic or a picture tweaker like the oppo thread suggested lol, but im sure if i saw the 2 side by side i would be able to see the difference. But in any case, what i dont knwo cant hurt me right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think for now i will go with the pioneer and see for myself how blu-ray and SD looks. if its acceptable, ill keep it and if not, ill start saving money for an oppo. I have a feeling that the pioneer will be good enough though.



I would seriously avoid the Pioneer and get the Samsung P2500 instead.


(1) Many, many recent Pioneer units have a hardware defect that requires the unit be sent back to the manufacturer. Other reported disc compatibility issues may or may not be related to this...

(2) The Pioneer has very slow load times.

(3) The firmware support on the Pioneer has been horrid -- the due-six-months-ago update to add DTS-MA decoding support on the unit *still* hasn't arrived. (The company claims it's finally in beta, though.)

(4) Pioneer seems to be phasing out of the Blu-Ray hardware business, with their latest unit being a rebadged Sharp.

(5) The Samsung (but not its replacement, the P3600) has comparably excellent SD playback via its Reon HQV processor.


----------



## titanle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16424954
> 
> 
> I would seriously avoid the Pioneer and get the Samsung P2500 instead.
> 
> 
> (1) Many, many recent Pioneer units have a hardware defect that requires the unit be sent back to the manufacturer. Other reported disc compatibility issues may or may not be related to this...
> 
> (2) The Pioneer has very slow load times.
> 
> (3) The firmware support on the Pioneer has been horrid -- the due-six-months-ago update to add DTS-MA decoding support on the unit *still* hasn't arrived. (The company claims it's finally in beta, though.)
> 
> (4) Pioneer seems to be phasing out of the Blu-Ray hardware business, with their latest unit being a rebadged Sharp.
> 
> (5) The Samsung (but not its replacement, the P3600) has comparably excellent SD playback via its Reon HQV processor.



Ive read about the compatibility issues and not being able to play some BD at all, I guess its hit and miss? The p2500 is better than the 3600 at SD upconverting? I have HQV in my benq w20000, would it benefit me to hvae it in my blu ray player as well?


----------



## rick240




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rick240* /forum/post/16424763
> 
> 
> See this question in the Oppo BDP-83 FAQ:
> 
> Is the DVD picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player?
> 
> 
> Again, the Pioneers has become really good on SD; for your size screen there would be some difference, the biggest difference between the Pio and the Oppo would be load times.



I forgot to mention that customer support is another big selling feature for the Oppo.


Something which Samsung is definitely not known for.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *titanle* /forum/post/16425024
> 
> 
> I have HQV in my benq w20000, would it benefit me to hvae it in my blu ray player as well?



You know, in this case, your projector will do a great job of SD deinterlacing/upscaling all by itself. You could just get a Sony S360, which will play your DVDs at 480i over HDMI, and let your projector do the work. (Because it's not a true "source direct" player, though, you'll have to change the output resolution yourself when you go from DVD to Blu-Ray disc and back.) Because it's a Sony, you wouldn't have compatibility/orphaning issues...


The P2500 is better than its successor, and seems to be more reliable (the tiny fanless design of the P3600 seems to be asking for trouble). The only advantage the newer one has is built-in wireless.


----------



## titanle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16425110
> 
> 
> You know, in this case, your projector will do a great job of SD deinterlacing/upscaling all by itself. You could just get a Sony S360, which will play your DVDs at 480i over HDMI, and let your projector do the work. (Because it's not a true "source direct" player, though, you'll have to change the output resolution yourself when you go from DVD to Blu-Ray disc and back.) Because it's a Sony, you wouldn't have compatibility/orphaning issues...
> 
> 
> The P2500 is better than its successor, and seems to be more reliable (the tiny fanless design of the P3600 seems to be asking for trouble). The only advantage the newer one has is built-in wireless.



You mean everytime I put in a BD or SD I would have to go into the sony menu and change the res? The rest of the players i had mentioned, do they do this automatically?


----------



## maxBR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16424954
> 
> 
> I would seriously avoid the Pioneer and get the Samsung P2500 instead.
> 
> 
> (1) Many, many recent Pioneer units have a hardware defect that requires the unit be sent back to the manufacturer. Other reported disc compatibility issues may or may not be related to this...
> 
> (2) The Pioneer has very slow load times.
> 
> (3) The firmware support on the Pioneer has been horrid -- the due-six-months-ago update to add DTS-MA decoding support on the unit *still* hasn't arrived. (The company claims it's finally in beta, though.)
> 
> (4) Pioneer seems to be phasing out of the Blu-Ray hardware business, with their latest unit being a rebadged Sharp.
> 
> (5) The Samsung (but not its replacement, the P3600) has comparably excellent SD playback via its Reon HQV processor.



They both have similar issues. Firmware updates are bricking 2500s, and Samsung firmware support is not very good either. If the Pioneer is worth avoiding, the Samsung is equally so.


I'll prob play it safe and get a BD60 when it goes on sale next week. I wanted HQV and Netflix streaming but it's not worth dealing with the potential headaches.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *titanle* /forum/post/16425260
> 
> 
> You mean everytime I put in a BD or SD I would have to go into the sony menu and change the res? The rest of the players i had mentioned, do they do this automatically?



Well, that's what you'd do if you wanted your projector to do the conversion to 1080p. It will do a better job of that than any Sony player, and pretty much at least as good a job as any other option.


Other players would just convert SD to 1080p on their own, which bypasses the good processing in your BenQ. A very few units have the "source direct" feature which automatically outputs the native resolution of the disc over HDMI. One of them is the Pioneer 51, which upscales at least as well anyway so that doesn't help. I believe no other current models do, though maybe the Sharp BD-HP22U (of which the new Pioneer BDP120 seems to be a clone) does? But again, that wouldn't get you the Sony advantages (commitment to Blu-Ray, etc.).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxBR* /forum/post/16425802
> 
> 
> Firmware updates are bricking 2500s, and Samsung firmware support is not very good either.



Bricking only happens to people updating via ethernet instead of USB/disc. Just don't do it that way (heck, pretend it's a Pioneer and doesn't even have internet connectivity if you like!).


Given the lack of outstanding disc compatibility issues, firmware doesn't seem to be an issue. It *did* take them a while to get DTS-MA in as well, but not this long. Plus, it works now.


I do agree that skipping both for the Oppo isn't a bad idea if you can spare the money. But it's a real price jump.


----------



## titanle

hmmm so the 51 has source direct. So i could enable it and have my pj do the upscaling, or i could set the 51 to 1080p and have it do the upscaling. THis would allow me to compare the pq of an upscaled SD with the 51 and my pj correct?


If i play a BD, then there is no upscaling involved from the pj or the 51 since its already a 1080p signal?


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *titanle* /forum/post/16427983
> 
> 
> hmmm so the 51 has source direct. So i could enable it and have my pj do the upscaling, or i could set the 51 to 1080p and have it do the upscaling. THis would allow me to compare the pq of an upscaled SD with the 51 and my pj correct?



Yes, but upscaling isn't the problem with the 51.







The trick would be to get a more reliable and decode-enabled player than the 51 without losing PQ... The projector's chip helps with that in theory, but it's a pain in practice.



> Quote:
> If i play a BD, then there is no upscaling involved from the pj or the 51 since its already a 1080p signal?



Yes. Well, some TV shows are 1080i, but movies should all be 1080p24.


----------



## ahwood23

Haven't had a chance to actually read all 177 pages of this thread, so looking for a little advice for a first time BR purchase. Not even sure where to start, so looking for the best player around the $200-250 range. I have $50 in Amazon GCs, so that would be a preferable place, altho I do see the Panny 605 at Costco seems to be getting a lot of attention. Are there any other players I should be comparing? Not in a huge hurry, lol, still have to convince the wife we need one, but just wanting a couple players to keep my eyes looking for to go on sale. Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## jessenj

I'm a long-time XBMC owner and fan, but I just got a Panasonic DMC-TS1 camera, which takes video in AVCHD (Lite). I need help finding a player who can play Divx and AVCHD video off my home pc (without the need of DLNA) or UPnP. Basically, the same functions of the Xbox with XBMC (streaming video over NetBios shares). Does anyone know of a player that can do this? The streaming of Netflix, Amazon and Youtube is nice, but I'm more concerned with the accessing of my media library over my wired network.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ahwood23* /forum/post/16429232
> 
> 
> Haven't had a chance to actually read all 177 pages of this thread, so looking for a little advice for a first time BR purchase. Not even sure where to start, so looking for the best player around the $200-250 range. I have $50 in Amazon GCs, so that would be a preferable place, altho I do see the Panny 605 at Costco seems to be getting a lot of attention. Are there any other players I should be comparing? Not in a huge hurry, lol, still have to convince the wife we need one, but just wanting a couple players to keep my eyes looking for to go on sale. Any advice would be much appreciated!



The 60/605 is probably the best basic recommendation, but your specific needs (audio setup, SD collection, streaming) may call for something else.


----------



## feisty1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxBR* /forum/post/16425802
> 
> 
> They both have similar issues. Firmware updates are bricking 2500s, and Samsung firmware support is not very good either. If the Pioneer is worth avoiding, the Samsung is equally so.
> 
> 
> I'll prob play it safe and get a BD60 when it goes on sale next week. I wanted HQV and Netflix streaming but it's not worth dealing with the potential headaches.



Truth is the Pioneer is much better than the Samsungs. *VERY few Pioneers are in the category which require a fix. And the Pioneer website lists the suspect players (Not all require fix, actually very few of the suspect players) serial numbers. Just avoid-serial number is on the outside of the box. In contrast, I have bricked on 2550 and returned it when I upgraded the firmware, and the second is experiencing some strange behavior. With latest Pioneer firmware imminent, it is one hell of a player!!







*


----------



## Ben Franklin

OK, I see that streaming standard def to a blu-ray player doesn't make much sense. Can you download high definition movies to a TIVO and play them after they completely download?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ben Franklin* /forum/post/16431075
> 
> 
> OK, I see that streaming standard def to a blu-ray player doesn't make much sense. Can you download high definition movies to a TIVO and play them after they completely download?



Yes (Netflix HD and, soon, Amazon), and you don't even have to wait. But it's still not 1080p/24 and it's still not lossless audio. For those you need the BD.


----------



## Ben Franklin

I looked on Amazon and they claim that with a good cable connection can give you 720P when streamed to your PC. I didn't see a comparison of that with what you get if you download to a TIVO. Is it better or worse? Thanks.


----------



## twokatmew

I recently got the Panasonic BD60 and am very pleased with it. I'd previously tried (and returned) a Magnavox BonusView player and the Samsung 1500, feeling that they were too expensive for what they offered. I was much happier with the 1500 than the Mag, but I felt it wasn't worth the $350 at the time. I'd been thinking I'd get the Samsung 3600, but the mixed reviews made me wary. I picked up the BD60 for ~$235, and I find it has a better feature set (of course, BR has matured a bit). Network setup was a breeze, firmware update went without a hitch (used CD-R), and the picture/sound quality is very good. I'm happy with its DVD upscaling performance, too. (I had a Toshiba SD-6100 previously.) Netflix/Amazon streaming is not an issue for me, as I have a Roku box. I've yet to try a BD Live disc, and I haven't tried VieraCast yet, but otherwise I'm very pleased with this player.


----------



## jcork

i've got the bd60 as well and its a great player


----------



## passingbat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twokatmew* /forum/post/16431918
> 
> 
> I recently got the Panasonic BD60 and am very pleased with it. I'd previously tried (and returned) a Magnavox BonusView player and the Samsung 1500, feeling that they were too expensive for what they offered. I was much happier with the 1500 than the Mag, but I felt it wasn't worth the $350 at the time. .



Hi twokatmew, how did you find the Blueray picture quality compared between the Samasung 1500 and the Panasonic BD60?


I've got a Sammy 1500 and am wondering about getting a Panasonic.


Thanks


----------



## Nuit

I'm looking to get my first blu-ray player and have narrowed it down to 3 pioneer players. The bdp-05fd, the bdp-51fd and the bdp-320fd. I can purchase the 05 and 320 for roughly the same price, while the 51 would be a little over $100 less. From what I've been able to find on my own it seems they're all pretty similar in what they can do. I'm kind of leaning towards the 05 but not sure whether it's worth the extra hundred bucks. I have a pioneer 111fd I'll be hooking it up to, no receiver or speakers at this point, more saving up to do







Don't really have any interest in BDlive. Any advice would be appreciated.


Thanks, Sandy


----------



## twokatmew

Passingbat, unfortunately I was unable to compare the Samsung 1500 and the Panasonic BD60 side-by-side, as I briefly owned the Samsung just a couple months after it first came out. I remember being quite happy with it, were it not for the ~$350 at the time. Although I like the BD60 a lot, I wouldn't pay $350 for it, either. I used to drop that amount w/o too much thought. Now my budget's tighter, so I have to wait for prices to drop and technology to mature at least a bit. No more early adoptions for me! ;-( Anyway, if you do have the opportunity to try these two players side-by-side, I'd be interested in hearing your impressions.


----------



## passingbat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twokatmew* /forum/post/16434410
> 
> 
> Passingbat, unfortunately I was unable to compare the Samsung 1500 and the Panasonic BD60 side-by-side, as I briefly owned the Samsung just a couple months after it first came out. I remember being quite happy with it, were it not for the ~$350 at the time. Although I like the BD60 a lot, I wouldn't pay $350 for it, either. I used to drop that amount w/o too much thought. Now my budget's tighter, so I have to wait for prices to drop and technology to mature at least a bit. No more early adoptions for me! ;-( Anyway, if you do have the opportunity to try these two players side-by-side, I'd be interested in hearing your impressions.



Thanks for the reply twokatmew. I have a couple of reasons for maybe getting a BD80. One is that I could use the analogue outs to get HD sound on my Yammy RX-V1500. The other is that every review I've seen of the BD35/60/80 says that it has an outstanding and _sharp_ picture, whereas some reviews said the Sammy 1500 picture was slightly soft in comparison. I got the Sammy for the audio re-encode feature (which is great BTW).


For various reasons, I'm now wondering whether to go down the route of getting a new HD-decoding amp, in which case, the picture would have to be distinctly better/sharper to justify getting a BD35/60 as I already have the Sammy 1500.


----------



## westgate

hi folks. been hangin' out in the oppo and other forums.

i currently have a samsung bdp1400 which for the most part is ok. the pq/aq is great but the machine is not terribly reliable. as i'm sure many of you may already know.


I'd consider a ps3 but i understand it doesn't have 5.1 analog outs, which i need (and it's ~$400).


i'm not sure i want to spend $500 on an oppo; i use an onkyo hd-805 for dvds, so my question is-


for blu ray only use, which player other than the oppo is the most reliable and has pq/aq at least = to the sammy and is under $300? (oh, i dont care at all about any of the extra stuff. bd-live, 2.0 whatever...)

i just want to watch the blu ray movie or concert. with no interruptions, skips, dropouts, etc.


thanks in advance!


----------



## Ingeborgdot

Is there really a winning BD player out there that does not cost an arm and part of a leg? It does not look like it. I have followed this posting for some time now and am more confused than ever. I like what Samsung does but some say there are problems. I have a 1500 and have none but need another for my main theater area. If you read them all, all of them have some deficiency. I don't want to spend $400 for a BDplayer nor do I feel I should have to with what we should have to offer with today's technology. Someone correct me if I am wrong but with today's technology should there not be a player that can offer great quality plus some added features for under $400 or even $300?


----------



## westgate

after perusing many of the most recent pages of this thread, it looks like the panny bd80k is what i'm looking for.


but the bd80k is still more pricey than i care to pay. might just as well go with the oppo, if it ever gets released.


decisions, decisions...


----------



## josho

Comparing with Panny BD60 and Oppo BD 83, which is the better choice to get it? It seem way better then LG370 in any way tho.


Or, I am thinking that I should maybe just go for PS3 but is true that having a dedicated BluRay Player is more appropriate?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *josho* /forum/post/16437062
> 
> 
> Comparing with Panny BD60 and Oppo BD 83, which is the better choice to get it? It seem way better then LG370 in any way tho.
> 
> 
> Or, I am thinking that I should maybe just go for PS3 but is true that having a dedicated BluRay Player is more appropriate?



The Oppo has many more features than the BD60 and costs twice as much. Do you want analog outputs and SACD/DVD-Audio playback? You get them with Oppo, but not the Panasonic. The Oppo is also very fast and likely has better upconversion of DVDs. For basic Blu-ray video, there won't be much difference. The PS3 is also a fine Blu-ray player, depending on your other equipment and personal preferences. It's hard to provide meaningful answers without knowing your needs.


----------



## guitarchitect

does anyone think it is worth getting a DVD and Blu-Ray player separately?

here's my thoughts:

Oppo 980H (around $220CAD)

Samsung BDP1500 (around $250CAD)


That totals $470 - much cheaper than the Oppo BDP83 (it just began to show up for order at OBR - $640). It's roughly the same price as a panasonic BD60, with the added functionality of DivX playback, dvd-a, and all the other pleasantries of the oppo. But I'm wondering how equal blu-ray players are, once DVD upscaling is taken out of the equation... IE, would the BD60 outperform the Samsung enough, in blu-ray, to justify not getting the oppo?


I'd love to hear everyone's thoughts! I suppose the other option is to just bite the bullet on the Oppo BDP83


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guitarchitect* /forum/post/16438081
> 
> 
> does anyone think it is worth getting a DVD and Blu-Ray player separately?
> 
> here's my thoughts:
> 
> Oppo 980H (around $220CAD)
> 
> Samsung BDP1500 (around $250CAD)
> 
> 
> That totals $470 - much cheaper than the Oppo BDP83 (it just began to show up for order at OBR - $640). It's roughly the same price as a panasonic BD60, with the added functionality of DivX playback, dvd-a, and all the other pleasantries of the oppo. But I'm wondering how equal blu-ray players are, once DVD upscaling is taken out of the equation... IE, would the BD60 outperform the Samsung enough, in blu-ray, to justify not getting the oppo?
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear everyone's thoughts! I suppose the other option is to just bite the bullet on the Oppo BDP83



The forum consensus is that all Blu-ray players are about the same in producing 1080p images from 1080p24 sources, which is how just about all film-based Blu-ray titles are done.


This agrees with theory, in that a Blu-ray image needs relatively little processing, it just needs to be displayed.


Not everyone agrees, but I haven't seen lab test reports that challenge the consensus.


-Bill


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guitarchitect* /forum/post/16438081
> 
> 
> does anyone think it is worth getting a DVD and Blu-Ray player separately?
> 
> here's my thoughts:
> 
> Oppo 980H (around $220CAD)
> 
> Samsung BDP1500 (around $250CAD)
> 
> 
> That totals $470 - much cheaper than the Oppo BDP83 (it just began to show up for order at OBR - $640). It's roughly the same price as a panasonic BD60, with the added functionality of DivX playback, dvd-a, and all the other pleasantries of the oppo. But I'm wondering how equal blu-ray players are, once DVD upscaling is taken out of the equation... IE, would the BD60 outperform the Samsung enough, in blu-ray, to justify not getting the oppo?
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear everyone's thoughts! I suppose the other option is to just bite the bullet on the Oppo BDP83



My opinion: if a BD player has all of the operational and connectivity features you need, then you should choose on the basis of the manufacturer's reputation for timely and continued firmware support. That's a good reason not to choose Samsung, based on what I'm seeing in the forums here. (You should form your own impression, though.)


BD players don't differ much in PQ/AQ when playing BDs, but so what if the disc you just bought won't play at all?


----------



## sadmaker

I've narrowed my choice to the Panny 60 or the Sony 350. My current standard def upscaling player is the Toshiba HD-A2. Should upconversion quality be a factor in my decision, or stick with the HD-A2 for my SD-DVDs?


My set is the Panny 50" s1(8-11' viewing distance), if that plays a factor.


----------



## Laramie55

After reading many of these pages I have learned this from you all ( many thanks, btw) that (1) Even though I have an older receiver( Onkyo tx-ds494 ) that will take analog 5.1 as well as optical and coax, that the analog 5.1 _can_ give me lossless audio _*IF*_ the BD player does the decode, and this is the superior audio quality to the other two, yes? (2) I have a Samsung HL61A750 and a lot of SD-DVD's so I should be particular on a BD players ability for upscaling PQ. My conclusion is, that since I cannot drop the $499 on the Oppo much as i would love to, I want to be under $300 USD so it is the Pioneer BDP-51FD or Samsung 2500. Did i miss a unit based on the criteria I used? Did I neglect an important criteria? (I'm thinking loading speed right now at which both are slow)

Thanks again fellow AVS'ers,

Lar


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laramie55* /forum/post/16442929
> 
> 
> (1) Even though I have an older receiver( Onkyo tx-ds494 ) that will take analog 5.1 as well as optical and coax, that the analog 5.1 _can_ give me lossless audio _*IF*_ the BD player does the decode, and this is the superior audio quality to the other two, yes?



The lossy DTS core and DD 5.1 at the bitrates used on BD also sound great, perhaps as good as lossless. So, sure, analog out of a player that decodes all formats gives you lossless. But, you may not notice much, if any, improvement over the optical or coax outputs.



> Quote:
> (2)I want to be under $300 USD so it is the Pioneer BDP-51FD or Samsung 2500. Did i miss a unit based on the criteria I used? Did I neglect an important criteria? (I'm thinking loading speed right now at which both are slow)



Take a look at the Panasonics and Sonys. If you want analog outputs, those units might not hit your $300 target price, though. I have BD55 and it's a great unit.


The 51FD still doesn't have dts-MA decoding, although it really looks to be finally on the way as soon as June. It's also very slow and doesn't handle DVD layer changes very well. But, of course, it gets strong reviews for video and analog audio.


----------



## josho

It seem like Oppo is still a great BRP to get but I am still considering if I need those feature. Or rather, maybe Panny 60 might just fit in the bill.


I am still in e stage of dilemma.


----------



## Laramie55

Thanks for the reply BIslander. I have been quite satisfied with "lossy" audio up to now and have never heard "lossless" to compare. If it is not so dramatic as all that I could stand it a while longer and get in with the Sony BPD-s360 which supposedly does good upscaling and with (alleged) good loading speeds or the Panasonic 60 which seems to have a good reputation overall. Both these brands have been good to me since my first video decks in the late '70's. Guess I could even go cheap into the Sylvania and wait for this BD market to make more sense. Look at the Panny 55 on big river- costs more than the new to-of-the-line by far.

Thanks again,

Lar


----------



## bakerwi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *josho* /forum/post/16437062
> 
> 
> Comparing with Panny BD60 and Oppo BD 83, which is the better choice to get it? It seem way better then LG370 in any way tho.
> 
> 
> Or, I am thinking that I should maybe just go for PS3 but is true that having a dedicated BluRay Player is more appropriate?



josho,


You have a big gap both price and feature set wise between the Panasonic BD60 and the Oppo BDP-83. What features are important to you? Also, there are 2 players from Panasonic & Pioneer between the BD60 & BDP-83 that you may not have considered. A better comparison would include the Oppo BDP-83, Pioneer BDP-320FD or the Panasonic BD-80. I would line these players up side by side and see which best satisfy your needs. Since, you are considering the Oppo the other 2 players are definitely within your price range.



Willie


----------



## josho

Ok, I set my mind on Panny 60 and hoping to see it in store real soon over at my country. Finger cross. Oppo may be good, but the cost does not justify for me since I am not actually running a real HT room afterall with great fantastic sound system.


----------



## VarmintCong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/16443105
> 
> 
> The lossy DTS core and DD 5.1 at the bitrates used on BD also sound great, perhaps as good as lossless. So, sure, analog out of a player that decodes all formats gives you lossless. But, you may not notice much, if any, improvement over the optical or coax outputs.



Also, lossless over analog 5.1 sounds worse than legacy DTS/DD 5.1 on my Sharp HP20, so buyers can't assume lossless over 5.1 is an improvement, it'll depend on the player and the receiver.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VarmintCong* /forum/post/16446341
> 
> 
> Also, lossless over analog 5.1 sounds worse than legacy DTS/DD 5.1 on my Sharp HP20, so buyers can't assume lossless over 5.1 is an improvement, it'll depend on the player and the receiver.



Excellent point. Most AVRs provide finer control of parameters like crossover frequency, speaker timing, bass management, etc. for the optical inputs than most BD players do for their analog outputs. Given that the legacy tracks on BDs are usually high-bitrate and therefore very close to the SQ of lossless already, it's no surprise when legacy sometimes still sounds better.


----------



## zooey91

I haven't purchased blu-ray yet because I was under the false hope that an affordable blu-ray recorder would be released by now. As that's not about to come to pass, I'm hoping to pull the trigger on getting a blu-ray player.


My general question is whether the up conversion on blu-ray players is only to 1080p, or whether it will do just fine to a 1080i television. Like the heading says, I'm not inclined to upgrade the TV just yet.


The accompanying question is whether 1080p blu-ray discs will be down-converted to 1080i without much of a hitch.


So the punchline question is should I not even bother with blu-ray until I can upgrade my TV (hopefully the answer is no), and if not, what do I need to know about using blu-ray with a late HD CRT set.


If the answer depends on which player, which I imagine it might, then note that I'm looking in the $250-$300 range (leaning towards the Sony 360 or perhaps 550).


Thanks.


Jim


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zooey91* /forum/post/16447932
> 
> 
> If the answer depends on which player, which I imagine it might, then note that I'm looking in the $250-$300 range (leaning towards the Sony 360 or perhaps 550).



Jim-


You are fine with just about any Blu Ray player. There really isn't any significant translation with Blu Ray discs at 1080p and the conversion to 1080i so the end result is identical. All Blu Ray players that I can think of will output 1080i over HDMI.


If your TV requires component video, note that not all Blu Ray players include component outputs...so shop carefully and you will be fine. Note: DVD's will typically not be up converted to 1080i over analog connections.


----------



## Laramie55

Thanks for the further feedback (no pun intended) on comparative audio tracks. I'm doing this HT while currently out of work so I've "upgraded" my speakers to (4) reasonably Polk M10's to go with a sub, which should give me a more noticeable improvement for the dollar. Now a simple $100 decision on the BD player. Upper end, the Sony s360 ( seems for my criteria(UPconv PQ, coax out) to edge out the Panny 60 ) while at the entry level the Syvania 500 or 501( whatever the diff is). Leaning toward the Sony b/c of better SDdvd PQ.

Thanks again, oh yeah, just tthought i'd mention that there is a "chart" thread here on AVS that seems to show the Sony s360 having 7.1 analog out. To best of my knowledge it doesn't. Don't see how to make link but here it is:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1050507 


Regards,

Lar


----------



## zooey91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluechunks* /forum/post/16447968
> 
> 
> Jim-
> 
> 
> You are fine with just about any Blu Ray player. There really isn't any significant translation with Blu Ray discs at 1080p and the conversion to 1080i so the end result is identical. All Blu Ray players that I can think of will output 1080i over HDMI.
> 
> 
> If your TV requires component video, note that not all Blu Ray players include component outputs...so shop carefully and you will be fine. Note: DVD's will typically not be up converted to 1080i over analog connections.



Thanks for the info.


My TV has a DVI input, which I believe will not degrade the HDMI video stream (right??). I just need to get an HDI-DVI cable, and use the optical or coax digital audio output of the player for audio.


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zooey91* /forum/post/16448304
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> My TV has a DVI input, which I believe will not degrade the HDMI video stream (right??).



Maybe.


You will be fine IF the DVI port supports HDCP copy protection. This was added to the DVI spec after it was introduced, and many early DVI sets do not support HDCP and many later ones do.


----------



## zooey91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluechunks* /forum/post/16448327
> 
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> 
> You will be fine IF the DVI port supports HDCP copy protection. This was added to the DVI spec after it was introduced, and many early DVI sets do not support HDCP and many later ones do.



Hmmm, the plot thickens. . . . . I'm pretty sure it does, but not positive. I have the Sony KV-30XBR910.


So if it doesn't have HDCP I'm SOL until I get a new TV?


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zooey91* /forum/post/16448487
> 
> 
> I have the Sony KV-30XBR910.
> 
> 
> So if it doesn't have HDCP I'm SOL ...



You are good to go, that set has HDCP.










(FWIW, I have had good luck with my HDMI-to-DVI cable from AVS sponsor Monoprice.com)


----------



## Toeside

I need help.


I had an LG BD 370 for 2 weeks--it was our first Blu-ray player and owner-ship was bittersweet. We really appreciated the instant tray access, but issues with streaming DTS-HD MA to two different receivers frustrated me to the point of returning it.


So now I need a different player. Here's what I'm considering:
Pioneer BDP-51fd -- Owners seem really happy with it. I know SD DVD layer changes are slow, some players have been recalled, and there are a handful of Blu and DVD movies that have issues.
Pioneer BDP-320 -- It's the new version of the 51fd just in shorter clothes. Same load times, same SD DVD layer pauses. Provides Profile 2.0 that the 51fd doesn't, but I don't think that matters to me.
Panasonic DMP-BD60 - I admit to not knowing much about this one. I still need to research it, but I've had people tell me that Panasonic players are solid.


Any suggestions? My priority is that it works properly.







If it's supposed to stream lossless audio, then it should work for all types. Profile 1.1 minimum--I don't think we'll use BD-Live. Netflix, Youtube, Pandora aren't necessary.


----------



## MrShackleford

What is the best sub-$300 player with the best combination of durability and quality. Features aren't all that important, I just want it to be a damn good player. I do not have an audio receiver and I will be running it to a 37" 1080p television.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrShackleford* /forum/post/16454680
> 
> 
> What is the best sub-$300 player with the best combination of durability and quality. Features aren't all that important, I just want it to be a damn good player. I do not have an audio receiver and I will be running it to a 37" 1080p television.



Panasonic BD60


----------



## maxBR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toeside* /forum/post/16449240
> 
> 
> I need help.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Any suggestions? *My priority is that it works properly.*



This says Panasonic to me. It's exactly why I went with them even though there were features on other players I really wanted (Netflix). When it comes down to it working is the most important feature by far. So far I'm not disappointed at all.


----------



## Toeside




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxBR* /forum/post/16455502
> 
> 
> This says Panasonic to me. It's exactly why I went with them even though there were features on other players I really wanted (Netflix). When it comes down to it working is the most important feature by far. So far I'm not disappointed at all.



Those other features, though not important to me, kept me from looking at Panasonic 2 weeks ago. I'm not sure why, either.


Today, I went ahead and bought the BD60 and just hooked it up. FW 1.5 is installing now and I'll be ready to test it out. (And my red2blu order arrived, so I have more movies to test with now, too!)


----------



## MrShackleford

I'm down to deciding between the Sony BDP-S360 and the Panasonic DMP-BD60. Is one better than the other? I forgot to mention standard dvd playback is pretty important.


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrShackleford* /forum/post/16454680
> 
> 
> What is the best sub-$300 player with the best combination of durability and quality. Features aren't all that important, I just want it to be a damn good player. I do not have an audio receiver and I will be running it to a 37" 1080p television.



For that size screen and no AV, almost anything is going to be over-kill. Go to amazon and look for refurb Panasonic BDK-30, about $160.00. Mine is great, but I also have much bigger screen than you.


----------



## shamus

I've been looking at the new players (mostly Oppo, Denon and Pioneer) and am curious/skeptical about some of these new features and was hoping you guys could chime in...


Any benefit or simply marketing at its best?


Deep color?

Native 4:2:2 output?

Denon 4th link?

Dual HDMI (one for audio, one for video)?


----------



## bobbyslav

I think it would depend on your other gear... Most of those features will have to be supported by your display or receiver. Personally I wouldn't pay more money for a player with those particular features, except the dual HDMI, that one I would definitely like, but only if both HDMI outs can be used at the same time at least for video.


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/16459666
> 
> 
> I've been looking at the new players (mostly Oppo, Denon and Pioneer) and am curious/skeptical about some of these new features and was hoping you guys could chime in...
> 
> 
> Any benefit or simply marketing at its best?
> 
> 
> Deep color?
> 
> Native 4:2:2 output?
> 
> Denon 4th link?
> 
> Dual HDMI (one for audio, one for video)?



Why would you move this here mods? These are features several companies are pushing and should be discussed in its own thread.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/16459666
> 
> 
> I've been looking at the new players (mostly Oppo, Denon and Pioneer) and am curious/skeptical about some of these new features and was hoping you guys could chime in...
> 
> 
> Any benefit or simply marketing at its best?
> 
> 
> Deep color?



I haven't tested it myself, but I suspect it is of negligible value. The OPPO manual says so as well.



> Quote:
> Native 4:2:2 output?



I'm actually surprised all players don't have that; it is what you get out of the decoder anyway.


The signal has to be upsampled to 4:4:4 somewhere and then to RGB before it is displayed. This can happen in the player, in the display, or in some intermediate box. There is always the chance for differences, but unless a device is absolutely broken, I suspect it is not very important.



> Quote:
> Denon 4th link?
> 
> Dual HDMI (one for audio, one for video)?



No experience, no opinion.


-Bill


----------



## MrShackleford

Thanks for the help guys. The Panasonic BD60 seems like a winner.


----------



## BHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/16460152
> 
> 
> Why would you move this here mods? These are features several companies are pushing and should be discussed in its own thread.



I disagree. Understanding all this stuff should "HELP ME CHOOSE A PLAYER". Maybe in the fine-tuning stage, but worthy of discussion here IMO.


----------



## huxbnw

Any recommendation between the Panasonic BD60 and the Samsung BD-P3600 (or another model)? CNET is in love wth the Sammy, but this forum seems to give the Panny an edge. I'm hooking up to a Pio 5080 Kuro (so not 1080P) and a Rotel receiver (2.1). I do like the Netflix capability of the Sammy, but could be persuaded by the BD60 if image quality, load time and other a/v qualities are superior. Would really appreciate recommendations from those in the know. Thanks.


----------



## s44

PQ for Blu-Ray is the same; I believe the Samsung loads faster too. The Panasonic's advantage is build quality, reliability and near-certainty of long-term firmware support.


----------



## maxBR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *huxbnw* /forum/post/16461241
> 
> 
> Any recommendation between the Panasonic BD60 and the Samsung BD-P3600 (or another model)?



Don't forget the BDP1600, which would be the equivalent Samsung model to the Panasonic BD60. Both are about $100 cheaper than the BDP3600. So if you want Sammy specific features like Netflix, you don't have to spend extra money. (That is assuming you don't need the analog audio or wireless networking, which if you did you wouldn't be looking at the bd-60.)


----------



## shamus

Thanks Bill & Bob.


----------



## jayd41

Hello all,

I am looking to get my first blu-ray player and I am not sure which to settle on.

I need it to decode lossless formats and have a 7.1 analog output as my receiver does not accept audio via HDMI.

I am currently considering the Pioneer 51fd and the Sony S550. My local BB has an open box S550 for under $300 and the Pioneers for $250.

Obviously price is also a very important part of the equation to me.


I have done my homework on the 51fd and the unit at BB is out of the range of units with the possible issues. I also know that it doesn't support DTS-HD MA yet, but that is supposedly coming. I could probably make due with trueHD in the meantime.


Any help would be great! Thanks!


----------



## potatoe

Hello,


Looking for recommendations on a Blu ray player as well. It is going to replace my parent's broken DVD player. Top priorities are reliability and ease of use. I'm leaning towards the BD60, but wanted to know if I should look at anything else.


They don't need any networking capabilities or special features. It will only play DVDs and Blu rays. It will be hooked up to a panny xr50 receiver for 2.0 sound.


Also, would it be better to connect the player to receiver using optical or analog outputs if it is only 2.0 sound?


Thanks in advance


----------



## thillyer

I am trying to do some research for a Blu-Ray purchase this year. I was hoping for some quick input in a player under $400 CDN. I have a Westinghouse 42" 1080P HDTV and Sony STR-DG720 7.1 Receiver. The only feature I really want is a built in DTS HD Master Audio Decoder. Wifi would be nice but seems to add a lot to the price. My router right now is less than 10ft from my entertainment unit. I have a lot of regular DVD's so good upscale picture would also be nice.


With newer players coming out I am leading towards the Sammy BDP1600. The Panasonic BD60 would be at the very top of my price range. I may also consider waiting for the Sony BDPS560 which will also likely be at the top of my price range.


Can someone help shed some light if any of these players are far superior than the other?


----------



## Toeside




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxBR* /forum/post/16455502
> 
> 
> This says Panasonic to me. It's exactly why I went with them even though there were features on other players I really wanted (Netflix). When it comes down to it working is the most important feature by far. So far I'm not disappointed at all.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toeside* /forum/post/16455667
> 
> 
> Those other features, though not important to me, kept me from looking at Panasonic 2 weeks ago. I'm not sure why, either.
> 
> 
> Today, I went ahead and bought the BD60 and just hooked it up. FW 1.5 is installing now and I'll be ready to test it out. (And my red2blu order arrived, so I have more movies to test with now, too!)




We've tested a few movies over the last 3 nights and I'm quite happy with my Panasonic DMP-BD60.


----------



## filcro1

If the Sammy BDP1600 is ANYTHING like the BDP1400 I'd stay away. From a build perspective I've had nothing but trouble with Samsung.


I'm sorry I ever bought a Samsung product.


----------



## vzphoneman

removed by poster


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vzphoneman* /forum/post/16476574
> 
> 
> Is the new Oppo player going to have Netflix?



No. At least it doesn't now and there is no sign that it will.


-Bill


----------



## seanraf

I currently own a Panasonic DMP-BD30K Blu-Ray player that is bit-streaming audio to my Onkyo PR-SC885P preamp and outputting 1080p24 to my Sony VPL-VW60. Since this is not a very fast player and it doesn't support Profile 2.0, I am considering upgrading to the new Oppo player. Are there any other players I should consider?


----------



## alieno1

My Samsung BD-P1500 died on my after downloading the latest 2.4 firmware update and now I'm seriously fed up because I can't get my disc out and reset the factory setting.


I don't want a player that has such a major malfunction, so can anyone recommend a player which is far more stable and fairly affordable? I don't want another Samsung.


I am looking at the Sony BDP-S550 though, any issues with this player?


Thanks.


----------



## BadgerHoops

Which would be better to get for a blu ray player Sony BDP-550 or the Pinoeer BDP-120 or 320?


Thanks


----------



## Samaritano

Is the Oppo available to purchase yet? I need a BD player but this Oppo has been taking too long for it to ship.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samaritano* /forum/post/16480221
> 
> 
> Is the Oppo available to purchase yet? I need a BD player but this Oppo has been taking too long for it to ship.



find and read the oppo e.a.p. thread; there's a post quoting that oppo is ~' considering general sales this coming week '.


no promises or guarantees, tho.


----------



## Samaritano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westgate* /forum/post/16480244
> 
> 
> find and read the oppo e.a.p. thread; there's a post quoting that oppo is ~' considering general sales this coming week '.
> 
> 
> no promises or gurantees, tho.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## Laramie55

Hello all, I got a little situation. I bought a Phillips 7200 and it seems ok ( hate the remote) but it does not internally decode HD audio and neither does my Onkyo TX-DS494( no HDMI). I bought it because it has the 5.1 analog outputs which does seem to sound better than the coax out. But I'm having a little buyers remorse in that i feel like I'm missing some of the HD audio experience. I've heard that many people cannot hear the difference and I may be among them. My choices for upgrade seem to be pretty limited if I want HD audio. The BDP must decode internally, have 5.1/7.1 analog outs and from all accounts it must also allow tweak of LFE in player to compensate for -10/15db. Have I understood this correctly? Are my only reasonably priced prospects the Pio 51, Panny 80 and Sony 550/560?

Sure hope others of us have had to sort this very thing out and can help.

Regards,

Lar


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laramie55* /forum/post/16484047
> 
> 
> My choices for upgrade seem to be pretty limited if I want HD audio. The BDP must decode internally, have 5.1/7.1 analog outs and from all accounts it must also allow tweak of LFE in player to compensate for -10/15db. Have I understood this correctly?



The subwoofer boost needs to happen in the AVR, not the player.



> Quote:
> Are my only reasonably priced prospects the Pio 51, Panny 80 and Sony 550/560?



The 51FD doesn't have dts-MA decoding yet. (Should be soon, tho.) I think the S560 does not have analog outs.


Vizio's upcoming player will also decode everything with analog outs for $200.


----------



## Laramie55

Hi BIslander, Appreciate your input as always it is welcome. Couple questions though next to your quotes( hope this works).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/16484273
> 
> 
> The subwoofer boost needs to happen in the AVR, not the player.
> 
> My cheap Philips 2700 allows settings for multi-channel outs including distance, size of speakers _and_ 0db to -12db. Is this an uncommon feature or not what you were speaking of?
> 
> 
> The 51FD doesn't have dts-MA decoding yet. (Should be soon, tho.) I think the S560 does not have analog outs.
> 
> God, I just want to love the Pioneer 51d, it's beautiful and looks the way A/V components should. I hope they get that dts-MA to happen. The slow loading doesn't bother me so much as it's infamous layer breaks. Has that been addressed?
> 
> 
> Vizio's upcoming player will also decode everything with analog outs for $200.



Oh boy the fly in the ointment! Lots of unanswered questions here. Granting BD quality in PQ/AQ I wonder how it'll do ar SD-DVD upscaling( better than my sammy Hl61A750?) because I have too many SD's to replace 'em all in this decade.Lastly , I don't know if I can wait on the Vizio as I have less than 3 weeks to return the Phillips 2700 to upgrade.

Thanks,

Lar


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laramie55* /forum/post/16484389
> 
> 
> My cheap Philips 2700 allows settings for multi-channel outs including distance, size of speakers and 0db to -12db. Is this an uncommon feature or not what you were speaking of?



LFE is recorded and output -10db in order to prevent overloading the interconnects, which may clip during loud passages. If you boost LFE in the player, then you defeat the original purpose.










So, even if your player allows you to do the LFE boost, you shouldn't do it there.


But, you'll notice that your Philips only allows you to lower the channel outputs, not increase them.


----------



## Laramie55

You are correct sir! ( as Ed McMahon used to say to Johnny) So good point and the ony reason i mentioned it was some folks complained that the LFE was too low. My work-around, which I haven't seemed to need on my system, would have been to lower the other channels since I could not boost LFE.

Appreciate it,

Lar


----------



## juda

I have been looking at the Sony BDP-550 but I am still undecided because of the info on the panasonic player


----------



## RedsFan

Im getting the pioneer kuro pdp-5020fd set soon and was deciding on a pioneer bdp 320 or a sony bdp 550? My question is since im getting the kuro set would a pioneer bdp 320 work better for me than the sony bdp 550?

Also how do those 2 bdp compare against each other?


Thanks


----------



## Ausdaddy

Picked up a Sony S350 at Target on clearance for $149. Now I need some help deciding on whether or not to keep it. It would be my first Blu-ray player. I need a new DVD player in the Theater anyway, but I have some interest in the streaming Netflix features of the newer players. I have an Xbox 360 already (although it's not in the theater at the moment), so I could got that route for Netflix. Seems like a good price to jump in. I'm reading the owners thread, but thought I would ask for some opinions here. I really need a 5.1/7.1 channel out, but it was hard to pass up this price. Any thoughts?


----------



## RedsFan

Which Blu ray would be better to get if you have the pioneer 5020 set? The pioneer bdp 320 or sony bdp 550? Also which is the better overall blu ray player?


Any info would be great thanks


----------



## Laramie55

Hey RedsFan, What _must_ you have in a BDP? That is a starting point. I don't consider myself any kind of authority on this but i read my a$$ off and the Sony has a track record due to it's age and the 320 really doesn't for the same reason. I hear good things about the Pioneers specs especially for audio and while at one point believed i could do with good enough audio so long as the PQ was great i have changed my tune after hear a motion picture director flatly state that in a movie, contrary to common opinion, audio trumps video for realizing the experience fully. I own exactly neither but read some reviews by owners. If you made me pick right now knowing nothing more, I'd go Pioneer according to accounts of better SD upconversion( based in part on Pio 51D reports), audio quality (Burr-Brown DAC's, I believe) and alledgdly better BD PQ.

Here's link to big rivers customer reviews for a starting point
http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-BDP-32...owViewpoints=1 

then come back here and I think you'll find a thread for both.

Welcome to the University ofBD enjoy your studies,

Lar


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ausdaddy* /forum/post/16488619
> 
> 
> Picked up a Sony S350 at Target on clearance for $149. Now I need some help deciding on whether or not to keep it. It would be my first Blu-ray player. I need a new DVD player in the Theater anyway, but I have some interest in the streaming Netflix features of the newer players. I have an Xbox 360 already (although it's not in the theater at the moment), so I could got that route for Netflix. Seems like a good price to jump in. I'm reading the owners thread, but thought I would ask for some opinions here. I really need a 5.1/7.1 channel out, but it was hard to pass up this price. Any thoughts?



I think it's a good price for a decent player. But if you "really need" analog multichannel then it's the wrong choice, and it doesn't stream anything. But then, you already knew all that, and I'm not sure what else anyone could say.


Maybe you could try it with optical and see if you're satisfied with the sound. Many people are.


----------



## Ausdaddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/16490619
> 
> 
> I think it's a good price for a decent player. But if you "really need" analog multichannel then it's the wrong choice, and it doesn't stream anything. But then, you already knew all that, and I'm not sure what else anyone could say.
> 
> 
> Maybe you could try it with optical and see if you're satisfied with the sound. Many people are.



You're right. It's a personal choice. I think I would be happy with the sound for now. It's a price vs. features argument. I just can't make up my mind, so I was looking for someone to convince me.







Probably not going to happen.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ausdaddy* /forum/post/16491473
> 
> 
> You're right. It's a personal choice. I think I would be happy with the sound for now. It's a price vs. features argument. I just can't make up my mind, so I was looking for someone to convince me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not going to happen.



I have always regretted buying something less than I really wanted just because of price. In the end, the price difference gets absorbed into your ongoing finances. But the underperformance or lack of features of the "bargain" stare you in the face every day until you finally give up and replace it.


----------



## ratbags

i am looking at either the panasonis bd 60 or the sony 360 . i will be using either optical or coax to a hk 125 reciever 5.1system with a samsung ln52550 1080p tv. i understand the bluray quality between the two is about the same. upconverting quality between the two im not so sure on . and i was wondering which one has the better audio quality per my set up. and is there any difference in optical and coax. your thoughts. thanks..


----------



## HiFiListener

Hello,


Found a Samsung 2500 for a good price. With the firmware upgrade it will decode/bitstream all codecs. The HQV Reon is a big plus. I really want a Pio BDP-05, but can't justify the price. I am considering a PS3, but it only decodes, no bitstreaming. Any reasons I should not get the Samsung? If not, then any suggestions on alternate would be appreciated. Criteria: same or better price (~$300) and same or better audio/video performance.


Thanks!


----------



## Scubawoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seanraf* /forum/post/16476882
> 
> 
> Are there any other players I should consider?



Absolutely not! Get yourself on the interest list and wait. I just got my BDP-83 today after waiting 5 1/2 months. It is worth the wait and the price especially if you are into audio. I never had (that I know of) bought any SACDs or DTS cds until I decided to buy the Oppo. I was buying it for better sd upconverting than the Reon. So I bought some SACDs and DTS cds over this time and listened to them today. I have all of the same on cds, cds just don't cut it compared to these. The Oppo plays them all. It really is an amazing machine. Check out the Oppo thread. It is supposed to be a thread to sort out bugs but some, including myself, are just so enthusiastic about this machine we can't help but sing its praises in the thread. Everything you might want to know about it is in the 1st post.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1124287


----------



## Chamillitary




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BadgerHoops* /forum/post/16480135
> 
> 
> Which would be better to get for a blu ray player Sony BDP-550 or the Pinoeer BDP-120 or 320? [URL='http:/track/img/3358/s09v0317fvxp/00.gif%5B/IMG']http://www.***********************/track/img/3358/s09v0317fvxp/00.gif[/IMG[/URL] ]
> 
> 
> Thanks
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Probably the Sony. I want a stand alone Blu-Ray player but I also want to pick up a PS3 really badly. [IMG]http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedsFan* /forum/post/16489973
> 
> 
> Which Blu ray would be better to get if you have the pioneer 5020 set? The pioneer bdp 320 or sony bdp 550? Also which is the better overall blu ray player?



What a bizarre mix. It depends on your audio setup and other factors.


----------



## juda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alieno1* /forum/post/16479743
> 
> 
> My Samsung BD-P1500 died on my after downloading the latest 2.4 firmware update and now I'm seriously fed up because I can't get my disc out and reset the factory setting.
> 
> 
> I don't want a player that has such a major malfunction, so can anyone recommend a player which is far more stable and fairly affordable? I don't want another Samsung.
> 
> 
> I am looking at the Sony BDP-S550 though, any issues with this player?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I have had no issues at all with this player at all..I would recommend it for price & quality.


----------



## RedsFan

thanks laramie


----------



## coopasonic

Currently I have:


Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR876

Display: Sony VPL-HW10 projector

7.1 speakers

URC MX-900 remote


I'm using my PS3 for Blu-ray and I'd like to get something else to simplify things for my wife (and also avoid swapping movies for games all the time). I'd like to keep it under $300, tray loading, fast loading is good too since we may be starting a movie to curtail a 3 year old's temper tantrum.


Is there anything better than the PS3 in that price range?


----------



## Ruhnie

I noticed that Fry's is selling the SONY BDPS360 for $249 right now. Based on what I've been able to follow in this thread, it seems like a pretty nice deal. How does this player compare to other ~$300 (or less) players, specifically the Pannys?


Originally I wanted something with analog 7.1 outs because my receiver doesn't have HDMI. However I am becoming less and less convinced that the audio difference would be that discernible for me, especially since I only have a 5.0 system ATM. I think I'd rather save the cash and upgrade to a newer receiver in the next couple of years.


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ruhnie* /forum/post/16496631
> 
> 
> I noticed that Fry's is selling the SONY BDPS360 for $249 right now. Based on what I've been able to follow in this thread, it seems like a pretty nice deal. How does this player compare to other ~$300 (or less) players, specifically the Pannys?



That's right in line with the Panasonic BD60.


----------



## Playdoe

Need some help with explanation please.


My standard def DVD player will take a widescreen or Full screen DVD and send it to my Onkyo receiver which then upconverts to 1080p and sends to the 16:9 Pio TV. No problem.

I am trying out the Panny BD-80 and no matter how I change the settings on the BD-80, I never get the image to be full screen, even with Iron Man on blue-ray.


My question(s) are:

Does the BD-80 not have pass thru so the Onkyo can do the scaling?

Is Iron Man just shot in a different aspect ratio so that it doesn't come out full 16:9?

Why, if the BD-80 is doing the scaling to 1080p, do standard Def DVD's still not fill the screen?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

If the BD-80 isn't capable of pass-thru, does anybody know of a good blue-ray player that does allow pass-thru of the VIDEO so that the Onkyo can do the upconversion?


Thanks


----------



## lonwolf615

Just wanted to say thanks to all who have posted on this thread-its been a great help in picking my first player. I usually research extensively before buying anything for my system, based on two things: the best player for my needs. at the lowest price point, and two, being sure spending more wouldn't necassarily give me more. In order to ensure that I usually spend a lot of time going to multiple sources, which can get frustrating. But with this purchase I quickly found that the best info was in this thread, and I wasn't learning much else from other sources that I hadn't already learned here. From hands on reports to detailed technical discussions, this thread has it all, usually explained in a clear concise matter. It greatly simplified the the complex world of blu ray for me and made it one of the easiest decisions ever to pick what I wanted. You guys have been great.









Had decided on the panny bd80, and as luck would have it got a great deal on an open box. Hooked it up last night and my first reaction is...wow. Even at 1080i the improvement over dvd is startling-to my eyes as big a difference as dvd over vhs. And as an added bonus even 480p dvd looks great.(don't have hdmi...yet). I'm no authority, but to me everything about the panni says quality, and without the kind, patient advice offered on this thread I could easily have ended up with something else.


----------



## juda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ruhnie* /forum/post/16496631
> 
> 
> I noticed that Fry's is selling the SONY BDPS360 for $249 right now. Based on what I've been able to follow in this thread, it seems like a pretty nice deal. How does this player compare to other ~$300 (or less) players, specifically the Pannys?
> 
> 
> Originally I wanted something with analog 7.1 outs because my receiver doesn't have HDMI. However I am becoming less and less convinced that the audio difference would be that discernible for me, especially since I only have a 5.0 system ATM. I think I'd rather save the cash and upgrade to a newer receiver in the next couple of years.



This is a pretty nice deal imo, too much choice is the problem with more and more competitors lowering prices which isn't really a bad thing!


----------



## Wrong Hombre

I have an Onkyo 806 and a PS3, I am tired of waiting for the PS3 to support the new HD audio formats... Looking for a networked (netflix watch instantly would be a plus) BR player but don't know if I should bee looking for one that decodes DTS HDMA and DD trueHD internally or one that lets the Onkyo do it. PQ and load times must be better than PS3. Oh, the girlfriend says it needs to be all black. Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wrong Hombre* /forum/post/16500399
> 
> 
> I have an Onkyo 806 and a PS3, I am tired of waiting for the PS3 to support the new HD audio formats... Looking for a networked (netflix watch instantly would be a plus) BR player but don't know if I should bee looking for one that decodes DTS HDMA and DD trueHD internally or one that lets the Onkyo do it. PQ and load times must be better than PS3. Oh, the girlfriend says it needs to be all black. Any and all help is appreciated.



The PS3 supports all lossless audio formats, decoding them internally and sending them via HDMI as multichannel LPCM. This will work perfectly with your 806. (DTS-MA was added in update 2.30, more than a year ago.)


You will be hard pressed to find a player with PQ better than the PS3, and it is still among the fastest-loading players.


----------



## illuvatar81

Hey anyone see the deal for amazon? 299 for the 3600 and four BD movies. I was really thinking about waiting for the Oppo 83 to come out but this is a really good deal.


I read the 3600 pages and they have quite a bit about the quality of the Sammy and disc freezes, noise etc. Can anyone let me know if this seems like a good solid BD player now. Thanks for the help.


(edit)I guess i could add some more info to help out, I have the onky 605 with 5.1 looking for bitstreaming player.


----------



## Ben Franklin

1. Easy display of either Time Elapsed/Total Time or Time Remaining

2. Player starts at point of disc where it was stopped on a previous day.


Even though most DVD players have both these features, my understanding is that the new Samsung BD players don't do 1 while the Panasonic don't do 2 for blu-ray discs. Quite shocking.


----------



## gluvhand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ben Franklin* /forum/post/16503685
> 
> 
> 1. Easy display of either Time Elapsed/Total Time or Time Remaining
> 
> 2. Player starts at point of disc where it was stopped on a previous day.
> 
> 
> Even though most DVD players have both these features, my understanding is that the new Samsung BD players don't do 1 while the Panasonic don't do 2 for blu-ray discs. Quite shocking.



Item #2 isn't really player specific. It's disc specific. If it's a BD Java disc it won't resume play. Has nothing to do with player maunfacturer.


----------



## Ben Franklin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gluvhand* /forum/post/16503706
> 
> 
> Item #2 isn't really player specific. It's disc specific. If it's a BD Java disc it won't resume play. Has nothing to do with player maunfacturer.



On page 20 of the manual for the Panasonic DMPBD60, one reads:

≥[BD-V]: On BD-Video discs including BD-J ( 50), the resume

play function does not work.

Unless they meant excluding instead of including, the Resume Play function only works for CDs.


----------



## helmsman

I need to replace the Samsung BD-P1200 in my theater because when I tried connecting it to my SIM2 PJ (no HDMI input) via the DVI input (using an HDMI to DVI converter) they don't handshake properly. My Oppo DVD player has no issues connecting this way, so I figure it's something to do with the Samsung. Anyone out there had good success with their BR Player connecting via an HDMI/DVI converter? I want to keep the price low which is why I haven't gone with the new Oppo BR player. Maybe Sharp, Sony or Panasonic? Thanks!


----------



## gluvhand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ben Franklin* /forum/post/16503751
> 
> 
> On page 20 of the manual for the Panasonic DMPBD60, one reads:
> 
> ≥[BD-V]: On BD-Video discs including BD-J ( 50), the resume
> 
> play function does not work.
> 
> Unless they meant excluding instead of including, the Resume Play function only works for CDs.



They mean "On BD-Video discs THAT include BD-J". Resume should work fine on BRs without BD-J, SD DVDs, and CDs


----------



## Ben Franklin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gluvhand* /forum/post/16503781
> 
> 
> They mean "On BD-Video discs THAT include BD-J". Resume should work fine on BRs without BD-J, SD DVDs, and CDs



Thanks. One word added can make a hell of a difference. The Pannys also have a good elapsed time function so that would be a good reason to pick them over the Samsungs.


----------



## Reefgeek

Wow, I didn't think picking a BD player would be so hard. I tried to scanning through the pages of suggestions only to find myself extremely confused. I think it is because I suck in the techno talk.


I just bought a new tv and looking into purchasing a BD player...

*TV Purchased: Samsung LN52b750*


There will be an XBox 360 hooked up to this tv.

No home theater system currently but will get one in the near future.
_*I do have an older receiver (Yamaha RX-V2090) Can I even use this for now?*_


I don't want something on the lower end of the spectrum. I don't mind buying an older model if it has all of the bells and whistles. Something around $300.00.


Any suggestions are great appreciated!!


----------



## Reefgeek

.


----------



## Vance14

I am wondering whether I would get enough benefit from a BluRay player to make it worth the money. Here is my scenario:


I have a 32" 720p TV

I do not have any surround sound system


I *DO* have a Netflix subscription that I could stream with something like the new LG BD390 and I do have some HD movies I could stream from my computer also using that player.


Are the streaming benefits of these new players worth the extra money if I would likely get only marginal benefits in video due to my lower grade TV and no audio to speak of?


----------



## BillP

You have an HDTV, so yes, BD will look better than SD DVD. I can't comment on a BD player vs. streaming from your computer.


----------



## smoke90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wrong Hombre* /forum/post/16500399
> 
> 
> I have an Onkyo 806 and a PS3, I am tired of waiting for the PS3 to support the new HD audio formats... Looking for a networked (netflix watch instantly would be a plus) BR player but don't know if I should bee looking for one that decodes DTS HDMA and DD trueHD internally or one that lets the Onkyo do it. PQ and load times must be better than PS3. Oh, the girlfriend says it needs to be all black. Any and all help is appreciated.



I used Netflix watch instantly but FYI it is far from a BR.

the video when at best is just DVD equivalent and the sound is just stereo. (and this is whith a 8mo internet connection)


----------



## ToBeFrank




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefgeek* /forum/post/16510034
> 
> 
> Wow, I didn't think picking a BD player would be so hard. I tried to scanning through the pages of suggestions only to find myself extremely confused. I think it is because I suck in the techno talk.
> 
> 
> I just bought a new tv and looking into purchasing a BD player...
> 
> *TV Purchased: Samsung LN52b750*
> 
> 
> There will be an XBox 360 hooked up to this tv.
> 
> No home theater system currently but will get one in the near future.
> _*I do have an older receiver (Yamaha RX-V2090) Can I even use this for now?*_
> 
> 
> I don't want something on the lower end of the spectrum. I don't mind buying an older model if it has all of the bells and whistles. Something around $300.00.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions are great appreciated!!



I just bought the same tv. I ended up going with the Samsung BD-P3600. I ordered it yesterday for $283 from Amazon using the coupon code which includes 4 blu-rays from a selection they give you. I didn't want any of them so I just picked out the 4 cheapest ones to get the price down on the player.


----------



## Reefgeek

okay, I will look into that one. My only thing is: I am trying to use an older receiver and I might have to get a specific BD player because of that.


----------



## ToBeFrank




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefgeek* /forum/post/16510732
> 
> 
> okay, I will look into that one. My only thing is: I am trying to use an older receiver and I might have to get a specific BD player because of that.



The P3600 has 7.1 analog out. That was a requirement for me since I have an older receiver that only does 5.1 DD/DTS. I'll be hooking it up using the analog in's on the receiver.


----------



## Reefgeek

hmmm, I don't see that coupon option on this player???


----------



## maxBR

Another factor to consider- Every movie you buy from here on on DVD instead of BRD is like throwing money away, either in replacing with a BR copy later or just not owning an HD copy of said movie.


So imo, you should do the upgrade. You will see some benefit now, and eventually, even if it's not for a couple years, you'll probably have a better TV. Then you'll be wishing you started your BR collection sooner. And Netflix streaming is pretty nice too, although I find myself using it less now that I've exhausted the selection of movies on it that I want to see.


----------



## Vance14

Thanks for the advice, I don't buy DVD's and will not likely buy BluRay, but being able to rent BluRays from Netflix would be nice.


I am definitely leaning toward BluRay, just needed the nudge. :0)


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vance14* /forum/post/16510957
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice, I don't buy DVD's and will not likely buy BluRay, but being able to rent BluRays from Netflix would be nice.
> 
> 
> I am definitely leaning toward BluRay, just needed the nudge. :0)



IMO, based on your 32" TV and no sound system, BD would be a waste of money. Rather, start building up your sound system and perhaps a bigger TV (think large plasma, best bang for buck). THEN, buy something you MIGHT see the benefit of. Personally, BD is highly over-rated. The ones who praise it most, are the ones who spent the most.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vance14* /forum/post/16510957
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice, I don't buy DVD's and will not likely buy BluRay, but being able to rent BluRays from Netflix would be nice.
> 
> 
> I am definitely leaning toward BluRay, just needed the nudge. :0)



if you're leaning towards a new display, think large, think fun, think a front projector and 100"+ screen. much more fun than a little plasma/scd set.


----------



## Bluvette

I currently have a Sony BDP-S350, works fine but picture quality I think should be better. System is all set to 1080P, and using HDMI cables. TV is DLP Samsung HL-S5687W. Would a different Bluray player make a difference? Or the next model up from Sony? Looking at the Samsung BD-P4600, OPPO BDP-83, or Sony BDP-S560? Any suggestions?


John


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bluvette* /forum/post/16519562
> 
> 
> I currently have a Sony BDP-S350, works fine but picture quality I think should be better. System is all set to 1080P, and using HDMI cables. TV is DLP Samsung HL-S5687W. Would a different Bluray player make a difference? Or the next model up from Sony? Looking at the Samsung BD-P4600, OPPO BDP-83, or Sony BDP-S560? Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> John



probably not as much as you'd like. id upgrade the display first. if you still want a twinge better video for the price the oppo will probably give you the best bang/buck or perhaps one of the new pioneers like the 23.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bluvette* /forum/post/16519562
> 
> 
> I currently have a Sony BDP-S350, works fine but picture quality I think should be better. System is all set to 1080P, and using HDMI cables. TV is DLP Samsung HL-S5687W. Would a different Bluray player make a difference? Or the next model up from Sony? Looking at the Samsung BD-P4600, OPPO BDP-83, or Sony BDP-S560? Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> John



The general forum consensus is that all Blu-ray players have very similar picture quality when producing 1080p signals from 1080p24 sources, which is the large majority of Blu-ray titles. DVD performance may differ, as will interlaced Blu-ray sources like concert videos.


Are you using a calibration disc? I would advise doing that before spending money on new gear. It can make a greater difference.


-Bill


----------



## Bluvette




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Denophile* /forum/post/16519858
> 
> 
> probably not as much as you'd like. id upgrade the display first. if you still want a twinge better video for the price the oppo will probably give you the best bang/buck or perhaps one of the new pioneers like the 23.



What do you mean upgrade the display??



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/16519870
> 
> 
> The general forum consensus is that all Blu-ray players have very similar picture quality when producing 1080p signals from 1080p24 sources, which is the large majority of Blu-ray titles. DVD performance may differ, as will interlaced Blu-ray sources like concert videos.
> 
> 
> Are you using a calibration disc? I would advise doing that before spending money on new gear. It can make a greater difference.
> 
> 
> -Bill



No I have never used a calibration disc, did not know there was such a thing. Still new to all this stuff. Where do I get one, and is there a certain one I should look for??


Thanks for all the help guy's


John


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bluvette* /forum/post/16520116
> 
> 
> What do you mean upgrade the display??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I have never used a calibration disc, did not know there was such a thing. Still new to all this stuff. Where do I get one, and is there a certain one I should look for??
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help guy's
> 
> 
> John



There is a writeup here: What are some recommended calibration discs? 


This is part of the OPPO BDP-83 FAQ, but the advice is generally applicable.


At this level we are just tuning up the user controls on your TV: brightness, contrast, saturation, hue/tint. But that can make a dramatic improvement.


If you have a DVD collection you probably already have the THX Optimizer included among them. It's a good way to start.


-Bill


----------



## Jack in VA

I'm finally making the leap (I think) and wanted some input before I buy something that may be too much player for what I need. I'm hooking up to a 2004 Mits WS65813 RP set with no HDMI (dammit). I know I'll need a converter like the HDfury to get upconverted standard DVDs over HDMI to component. This is the most important issue for me and BD is sort of secondary. Like to keep the player under 300.00. Anyone have a similar set up?


Thanks in advance.


Jack


----------



## Bluvette

Thanks for the help. I am going to order up the disc.


John


----------



## Jim McC

I'm looking to buy a Blu-ray player for my 720p projector and 106" diagonal screen. I also watch a lot of SD DVD's, so I would like nice upconversion. Should I buy the 2500 or BD60, and why? I can get a new 2500 for $199. Thanks.


----------



## dlodi

Jack, I have the Mits 65712. I recently upgraded my HT Processor to an Onkyo PR-SC885 (same as Integra 9.8) so HDMI just became very important to me. Since the best my set has is RGBHV, I installed a HDFury2 (after MUCH research). I don't have a BlueRay player yet, but I can tell you the HDFury2 is a no brainer. The picture quality for even standard DVDs and DSS is great! I will probably grab a PS3 for BR next week. If you get the HDFury2, which I recommend, get it from CurtPalm. They have great support. I got the green kit. It gives you all of the connections you need for the Mits. I assume you don't have DVI either.


Good luck,


Dave



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack in VA* /forum/post/16520393
> 
> 
> I'm finally making the leap (I think) and wanted some input before I buy something that may be too much player for what I need. I'm hooking up to a 2004 Mits WS65813 RP set with no HDMI (dammit). I know I'll need a converter like the HDfury to get upconverted standard DVDs over HDMI to component. This is the most important issue for me and BD is sort of secondary. Like to keep the player under 300.00. Anyone have a similar set up?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Jack


----------



## Kage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/16521903
> 
> 
> I'm looking to buy a Blu-ray player for my 720p projector and 106" diagonal screen. I also watch a lot of SD DVD's, so I would like nice upconversion. Should I buy the 2500 or BD60, and why? I can get a new 2500 for $199. Thanks.



The 2500 has better dvd upscaling than the BD60. The BD60 has better blu-ray picture quality than the 2500.


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kage* /forum/post/16522180
> 
> 
> The 2500 has better dvd upscaling than the BD60. The BD60 has better blu-ray picture quality than the 2500.



____________________________________________________________ _____


I thought the players were all about the same quality with Blu-ray discs?

Does the BD60 have any features that the 2500 doesn't?


----------



## Jack in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlodi* /forum/post/16522151
> 
> 
> Jack, I have the Mits 65712. I recently upgraded my HT Processor to an Onkyo PR-SC885 (same as Integra 9.8) so HDMI just became very important to me. Since the best my set has is RGBHV, I installed a HDFury2 (after MUCH research). I don't have a BlueRay player yet, but I can tell you the HDFury2 is a no brainer. The picture quality for even standard DVDs and DSS is great! I will probably grab a PS3 for BR next week. If you get the HDFury2, which I recommend, get it from CurtPalm. They have great support. I got the green kit. It gives you all of the connections you need for the Mits. I assume you don't have DVI either.
> 
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> 
> Dave



I do have DVI. I was told that doesn't do all that much for me, though.


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/16522256
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________________________ _____
> 
> 
> I thought the players were all about the same quality with Blu-ray discs?



They are.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack in VA* /forum/post/16522944
> 
> 
> I do have DVI. I was told that doesn't do all that much for me, though.



If your DVI port has HDCP compliance (a copy protection scheme required for HDMI) you can use an HDMI->DVI adpater cable and any HDMI player will work with your display.


You need to check this because in the early days some DVI devices did not have HDCP.


-Bill


----------



## Jack in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/16522992
> 
> 
> If your DVI port has HDCP compliance (a copy protection scheme required for HDMI) you can use an HDMI->DVI adpater cable and any HDMI player will work with your display.
> 
> 
> You need to check this because in the early days some DVI devices did not have HDCP.
> 
> 
> -Bill




Looking at the manual, it says I'm HDCP compliant .



> Quote:
> The MonitorLink input can also be used as a DVI input from other sources. The left and right audio allow the external Mitsubishi HDTV Receiver/Controller or DVI set-top box to provide audio to the TV to be able to use the TV speakers. When MonitorLink is used as DVI, it is HDCP compatible.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack in VA* /forum/post/16523145
> 
> 
> Looking at the manual, it says I'm HDCP compliant .



Sounds like you're good to go. HDMI->DVI cables are cheap; check forum sponsors http://www.monoprice.com/ and http://www.bluejeanscable.com/ 


-Bill


----------



## seannorek

Hi, I'm planning on getting a blu ray player and looking at the Panny BD60, Sony S350, Sammy 1600, and the PS3. The PS3 is arguably the best of that bunch from what I can tell, but I've already got an xbox 360 and do all my gaming there. Here's my criteria/points


1. PQ higher priority than AQ (don't need lossless)

2. upscaling quality of DVDs

3. Gaming is really not a concern - already have xbox 360

4. Don't need the frills - already stream Netflix via xbox 360 and don't need or use Pandora, Amazon live, etc

5. Looking to not break the bank - which is why I haven't pulled the trigger on the PS3

6. Just want something dependable that will get firmware upgrades so I don't have to replace every couple years. I am sure I don't have the tv picture settings correct but I can no longer watch DVDs on my sony 700H. That and I just got 3 blu rays for my birthday


Current system is:


TV - Panny TH-50PX60U plasma 50"

AVR - Sony STR-DE845

Amp - Onkyo M-282 (powers my sub)

DVD - Sony NS700H

5.1 Speakers - Polk RC85i and JBL dual 10" in-wall passive sub


My AVR is pretty old so for now (no HDMI inputs/outputs) so I'll have to connect the BD player directly to the TV using HDMI then either optical from the BD player to the AVR directly or BD to TV to AVR. Appreciate any help here on the players above.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seannorek* /forum/post/16523694
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm planning on getting a blu ray player and looking at the Panny BD60, Sony S350, Sammy 1600, and the PS3.
> 
> ...
> 
> My AVR is pretty old so for now (no HDMI inputs/outputs) so I'll have to connect the BD player directly to the TV using HDMI then either optical from the BD player to the AVR directly or BD to TV to AVR. Appreciate any help here.



If you have any interest in lossless audio, you will need a player with multichannel analog outputs. None of the players on your list has them. Personally, I think the optical connection from BDs sounds great. But, you won't get lossless audio that way.


As for routing audio, you need to go direct to the AVR. If you run your BD player audio through the TV, you will get a stereo downmix.


----------



## seannorek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/16523926
> 
> 
> If you have any interest in lossless audio, you will need a player with multichannel analog outputs. None of the players on your list has them. Personally, I think the optical connection from BDs sounds great. But, you won't get lossless audio that way.
> 
> 
> As for routing audio, you need to go direct to the AVR. If you run your BD player audio through the TV, you will get a stereo downmix.




No I am ok with using the optical...lossles audio isn't a priority right now


----------



## juda

I think i'm almost decided on the OPPO BDP-83


----------



## Road Rash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seannorek* /forum/post/16523694
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm planning on getting a blu ray player and looking at the Panny BD60, Sony S350, Sammy 1600, and the PS3. The PS3 is arguably the best of that bunch from what I can tell, but I've already got an xbox 360 and do all my gaming there. Here's my criteria/points
> 
> 
> 1. PQ higher priority than AQ (don't need lossless)
> 
> 2. Gaming is really not a concern - already have xbox 360
> 
> 3. Don't need the frills - already stream Netflix via xbox 360 and don't need or use Pandora, Amazon live, etc
> 
> 4. Looking to not break the bank - which is why I haven't pulled the trigger on the PS3
> 
> 5. Just want something dependable that will get firmware upgrades so I don't have to replace every couple years. I am sure I don't have the tv picture settings correct but I can no longer watch DVDs on my sony 700H. That and I just got 3 blu rays for my birthday
> 
> 
> Current system is:
> 
> 
> TV - Panny TH-50PX60U plasma 50"
> 
> AVR - Sony STR-DE845
> 
> Amp - Onkyo M-282 (powers my sub)
> 
> DVD - Sony NS700H
> 
> 5.1 Speakers - Polk RC85i and JBL dual 10" in-wall passive sub
> 
> 
> My AVR is pretty old so for now (no HDMI inputs/outputs) so I'll have to connect the BD player directly to the TV using HDMI then either optical from the BD player to the AVR directly or BD to TV to AVR. Appreciate any help here on the players above.



Both Panasonic and Sony are good with firmware upgrades.


----------



## dlodi

A few quick question. I think I'm going to go with a PS3 for my BlueRay player. Does it play standard DVDs as well BR? If so, is the VQ as good as a dedicated DVD player? I have an older Denon 2900 that does a great job, but it would be nice to consolidate if the PS3 does both formats. Can I download 'instant' movies from NetFlix using the PS3? I understand the quality of the downloaded movies isn't there quite yet, but its good for the kiddies! Does the size of the hard drive on the PS3 matter for BR? I can't imagine that it would. Finally, is there a player better than the PS3? I understand the load time on the PS3 is much better than most.


By the way, my AVR (Onkyo PR-SC985) does handle all of the latest codecs so I don't need the player to handle processing.


Thanks much for your help.


Dave


----------



## FF2Skip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KAB53* /forum/post/16514537
> 
> 
> Personally, BD is highly over-rated. The ones who praise it most, are the ones who spent the most.



While your suggestion of upgrading a person's audio/display equipment first was truth, the quote above is hysterically wrong.







Pray tell, to what are you comparing BD technology?


----------



## jps1012

Hey,


I am looking to get a blu ray player for under $250. The cheaper the better. I just got a 50 inch Panasonic G10 tv. I am looking at Panasonic DMP-BD60. I don't need viera cast bc I have it already on my tv. Also I was looking at a samsung that has netflix on demand which i don't need bc I have that on my Xbox 360.


-Which player would you suggest for under $250?

-Is there a cheaper player then Panasonic DMP-BD60 that has the same picture quality, but not the extra stuff (viera cast)?


Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## ahwood23

Ok,


After reading through some of this thread, I'm thoroughly confused. I realize that what kind of player I get greatly depends on what setup I have. But I still need some help. Here's my setup:


Toshiba 57" Rear projection HDTV (only runs at 480p or 1080i - I know, old, and needs to be upgraded, but can't afford it right now). Also, it has component, or DVI input, which one should I be using?

5.1 Surround sound speaker setup (am wired in my theater room for 7.1 eventually)

Yamaha RV663 Receiver

Xbox 360 (so don't need a player with Netflix)


I know someone is going to ask me if I want all the extras that these players can come with, such as netflix streaming, etc., and the short answer is that I doubt we would use it much currently, but I guess they would be nice to have for the future. But that isn't a make it or break it deal for us.


I'm looking for a basic player that is easy to use, has good picture quality, and will upgrade DVDs well, as we have a fair amount of DVDs as well.


For those suggesting a TV upgrade, yes, I'd love to, and will eventually, but it's not in the budget in the foreseable future. I want to make the jump to Blu-Ray so that we've got a player for when the TV is upgraded, and that way I'll already have movies in that format. We also rent a ton from Blockbuster, so it would be nice to get the BR titles. Will we see that much benefit with only 480p or 1080i? I've kind of heard both yes and no, so is it even worth it for us to upgrade at this point?


Also, if Amazon carries it, that's a huge plus, as we have about $75 in GC to spend there. I was looking at those Samsungs that they're having on sale, as well as the Panasonic BD60. Are there other players I should also be considering, and what are the general thoughts on those Samsungs vs the Panny? Thanks in advance!


----------



## seannorek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seannorek* /forum/post/16523694
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm planning on getting a blu ray player and looking at the Panny BD60, Sony S350, Sammy 1600, and the PS3. The PS3 is arguably the best of that bunch from what I can tell, but I've already got an xbox 360 and do all my gaming there. Here's my criteria/points
> 
> 
> 1. PQ higher priority than AQ (don't need lossless)
> 
> 2. upscaling quality of DVDs
> 
> 3. Gaming is really not a concern - already have xbox 360
> 
> 4. Don't need the frills - already stream Netflix via xbox 360 and don't need or use Pandora, Amazon live, etc
> 
> 5. Looking to not break the bank - which is why I haven't pulled the trigger on the PS3
> 
> 6. Just want something dependable that will get firmware upgrades so I don't have to replace every couple years. I am sure I don't have the tv picture settings correct but I can no longer watch DVDs on my sony 700H. That and I just got 3 blu rays for my birthday
> 
> 
> Current system is:
> 
> 
> TV - Panny TH-50PX60U plasma 50"
> 
> AVR - Sony STR-DE845
> 
> Amp - Onkyo M-282 (powers my sub)
> 
> DVD - Sony NS700H
> 
> 5.1 Speakers - Polk RC85i and JBL dual 10" in-wall passive sub
> 
> 
> My AVR is pretty old so for now (no HDMI inputs/outputs) so I'll have to connect the BD player directly to the TV using HDMI then either optical from the BD player to the AVR directly or BD to TV to AVR. Appreciate any help here on the players above.




After reading more of the owner threads for these players I'm focused on the Panny BD60, Sony S350 or the PS3. Still up in the air on spending $100 more to get the PS3, though you get alot more functionality out of it.


Appreciate any insight you all have given the equipment I own. Thanks!


----------



## spec1alk

Can the first post be modified to contain a list of players talked about and links to the posts talking about them?


Is there some posts in this thread talking about the Samsung BDP-1600? Is this generally considered to be a good player? Is it missing any major features?


----------



## Ausdaddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spec1alk* /forum/post/16530295
> 
> 
> Can the first post be modified to contain a list of players talked about and links to the posts talking about them?
> 
> 
> Is there some posts in this thread talking about the Samsung BDP-1600? Is this generally considered to be a good player? Is it missing any major features?



Check the owners thread . Major features are in the eye of the beholder. Samsung is known for being slow with their firmware updates. All sorts of info in the thread I linked.


----------



## juda

The BDP 1600 is a good player imo, some may disagree but i like it a lot


----------



## s44

Sometimes this forum is hilarious. People are still recommending Pioneer (who may go out of business altogether, not to mention are in the process of dumping their Blu-Ray player line), then knock Samsung for being "slow on firmware updates".


The P1400 got terrible support for ages, but the P1500 and subsequent models have gotten regular updates and play everything.


----------



## Bengalfang

Hey,


I am going to buy one of the Samsung BD players from Amazon that have the special discount. What are the main differences between the 1600 and the 3600.


My setup:

Samsung 46" LCD

Onkyo HT-R557


----------



## Matt L

Ok, got a question hope this is the right place to get an answer, did not want to start a new thread.


I've had a Panny BDP-10a for years and it works well. Upgraded to a Sammy pn50A650 a couple of months ago and was considering upgrading the Blu Ray to a Sammy 2550 or now a 3600. One of the reasons was for 24fps playback. But my Sammy is converting the 24fps to 60fps so what is the point of replacing the Panny that outputs 60fps now?


Odds are I'd get a little better processing, but I don't know if it's worth $300 for that. I also want the Netflix streaming, but I can get that for $99. Plus I need the dedicated analog outs if I want to use any of the new formats that my receiver can't decode.


Any reason to upgrade at this point, or should I just sit it out and wait for the next gen or my Panny to die.


----------



## COBRA32

I do not think Pioneer is going out of business they just lanched 3 new blu-ray players with BD-live. The Elite model looks real nice and is probably what I will be getting. I have the samsung 4600 right now and already need a firmware update to play some of my blu-rays so its going back. This is not a first generation unit and I should not have to wait for a firmware update to pay my Blu-rays especially current titles.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Matt L* /forum/post/16533282
> 
> 
> Ok, got a question hope this is the right place to get an answer, did not want to start a new thread.
> 
> 
> I've had a Panny BDP-10a for years and it works well. Upgraded to a Sammy pn50A650 a couple of months ago and was considering upgrading the Blu Ray to a Sammy 2550 or now a 3600. One of the reasons was for 24fps playback. But my Sammy is converting the 24fps to 60fps so what is the point of replacing the Panny that outputs 60fps now?



You get no benefit from a 24hz signal unless the display converts it into multiples of 24hz.


-Bill


----------



## mmorse

I just got my first HD display yesterday. So I guess it's time to get a blu-ray player. I know almost nothing about them. I'm not much of a movie watcher so I don't need top of the line with all the bells an whistles. Can someone suggest what features I should be looking at?


My audio system is rather old so I will need a player that can deliver DTS/5.1 audio via optical cable. I would also like one that can deliver good up-converting performance for my existing Standard def DVD collection. Upgradeability is needed as I don't intend to change players for a long time. I would like to keep it affordable as possible as it will not be the focus of my every day viewing.


thanks


----------



## seannorek

looking at the Panny BD60 or either Sony S350 / S360. I need a player that has good upscaling of DVDs and I don’t need the additional perks. I already stream Netflix via xbox 360 and don't need or use Pandora, Amazon live, etc. I will be connecting via optical because I'm not replacing my AVR yet. Both Sony and Panny seem to keep up with their fimware upgrades so that is not a concern.



Current system is:


TV - Panny TH-50PX60U plasma 50"

AVR - Sony STR-DE845 – will be using Optical cable

DVD - Sony NS700H


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmorse* /forum/post/16536859
> 
> 
> I just got my first HD display yesterday. So I guess it's time to get a blu-ray player. I know almost nothing about them. I'm not much of a movie watcher so I don't need top of the line with all the bells an whistles. Can someone suggest what features I should be looking at?
> 
> 
> My audio system is rather old so I will need a player that can deliver DTS/5.1 audio via optical cable. I would also like one that can deliver good up-converting performance for my existing Standard def DVD collection. Upgradeability is needed as I don't intend to change players for a long time. I would like to keep it affordable as possible as it will not be the focus of my every day viewing.
> 
> 
> thanks



Panasonic BD60. They are the best at firmware upgrades. Good builds. However, after having used a good upconverting player (Sony), then Blu-Ray. I can honestly say that for the most part, Blue-Ray is over rated. It's hit and miss. Some DVD transfers are much better than their BD counterparts. Search "Blu-Ray" over rated. I've had too many people tell me the same as I feel. I think a lot of the fan boy'isms come from people who spent a lot of money, and won't admit the difference is slight. It's more expensive and more a hassle to rent. If you want to save some money for now, go upconvert and enjoy the simple life. Remember, Blu-Ray doesn't make a movie more or less good or bad.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmorse* /forum/post/16536859
> 
> 
> I just got my first HD display yesterday. So I guess it's time to get a blu-ray player. I know almost nothing about them. I'm not much of a movie watcher so I don't need top of the line with all the bells an whistles. Can someone suggest what features I should be looking at?
> 
> 
> My audio system is rather old so I will need a player that can deliver DTS/5.1 audio via optical cable. I would also like one that can deliver good up-converting performance for my existing Standard def DVD collection. Upgradeability is needed as I don't intend to change players for a long time. I would like to keep it affordable as possible as it will not be the focus of my every day viewing.
> 
> 
> thanks



Before you take the plunge, consider a couple of things:


1) TVs are generally grossly miscalibrated as delivered, to the extent that the excellent color rendition and fine detail of true HD source material can be blown out by the excessive brightness, pushed chroma, and edge enhancement. Calibration is the first thing anyone with a new HDTV should do.


2) Most people sit too far from their HD screens. It's so obvious -- the farther away you sit, the less detail tou can see -- yet there it is. If you have, say, a 42" display, the appropriate viewing distance is about six feet when watching a 1080p source.


Attending to whese two issues will reveal just how incredibly superior a well-mastered Blu-ray can be.


Any player will give you excellent 5.1 surround via the optical audio output. Don't worry about analog audio for now; later, when you upgrade your receiver, you'll have HDMI for audio anyway.


I would endorse the recommendation of the Panasonic DMP-BD60. Does everything well, not too expensive, good manufacturer support.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmorse* /forum/post/16536859
> 
> 
> I just got my first HD display yesterday. So I guess it's time to get a blu-ray player. I know almost nothing about them. I'm not much of a movie watcher so I don't need top of the line with all the bells an whistles. Can someone suggest what features I should be looking at?
> 
> 
> My audio system is rather old so I will need a player that can deliver DTS/5.1 audio via optical cable. I would also like one that can deliver good up-converting performance for my existing Standard def DVD collection. Upgradeability is needed as I don't intend to change players for a long time. I would like to keep it affordable as possible as it will not be the focus of my every day viewing.
> 
> 
> thanks



how big is your new tvs screen? and how far from it do you sit?

at any given seating distance, the smaller the screen the less difference you'll see between dvd and blu ray/

the larger your screen, the more difference you'll see.


if it were me, if i had a tv smaller than say 42", i'd stay with just a good hdmi dvd player.

that opinion is based on using a panasonic s77 dvd player for 5 years with a hd projector and 108" screen.

it looked great! not quite hd but very nice, anyway.


i now have a blu ray player and it looks even better but i'd be happy with the old panny if i had to.


'course, the other side of this is that nowadays blu ray players don't cost much more than decent dvd players so you may as well just get one and if $ is an issue, just rent blu ray discs from netflix, etc. works for me.


----------



## mmorse

I bought a 42" Panny plasma and sit about 8 feet away. I have a Panny dvd recorder. I played a couple of SD dvds and the PQ was on a par with SD TV. OK, but not great. Not nearly as good as the same DVDs through my tube Sony.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmorse* /forum/post/16538143
> 
> 
> I bought a 42" Panny plasma and sit about 8 feet away. I have a Panny dvd recorder. I played a couple of SD dvds and the PQ was on a par with SD TV. OK, but not great. Not nearly as good as the same DVDs through my tube Sony.



The issues I mentions regarding screen calibration affect SD content as much as HD content. Be careful you're actually playing anamorphic DVDs, too. A good upscaling player oufght to give you better results than a standard player, or your TV alone.


Is this a 1080p set? If it is, and you sit a little closer and try one of the top-rated Blu-ray discs (see the Blu-ray software forum for threads on BD image quality), I guarantee you will understand the potential of HD in a way that you never imagined. I have never seen an HD display system properly set up and calibrated in a retail store, or anywhere else except in a home or at a trade show.


Personally, I like the 42" size. I too watch a lot of SD content, and I can just push my chair farther away from the screen when I do, and then move up within 6 feet for HD. I figure in a few years I'll be watching SD rarely enough I can buy a bigger HD display, and keep a smaller screen just for SD.


----------



## mmorse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/16538223
> 
> 
> The issues I mentions regarding screen calibration affect SD content as much as HD content. Be careful you're actually playing anamorphic DVDs, too. A good upscaling player oufght to give you better results than a standard player, or your TV alone.
> 
> 
> Is this a 1080p set? If it is, and you sit a little closer and try one of the top-rated Blu-ray discs (see the Blu-ray software forum for threads on BD image quality), I guarantee you will understand the potential of HD in a way that you never imagined. I have never seen an HD display system properly set up and calibrated in a retail store, or anywhere else except in a home or at a trade show.
> 
> 
> Personally, I like the 42" size. I too watch a lot of SD content, and I can just push my chair farther away from the screen when I do, and then move up within 6 feet for HD. I figure in a few years I'll be watching SD rarely enough I can buy a bigger HD display, and keep a smaller screen just for SD.



Its a G10 and is 1080p. Also has THX. Because of the room and furniture, there's no practical way to vary the seating distance. Plus, going through all the calibration, sitting distance etc just doesn't appeal to me as trying to achieve the ultimate viewing experience isn't all that important to me. I'll probably follow the recommendation of a couple of posters and get the Panny BD60. It's fairly cheap and seems to have everything I need in a blu-ray player.


----------



## seannorek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seannorek* /forum/post/16536892
> 
> 
> looking at the Panny BD60 or either Sony S350 / S360. I need a player that has good upscaling of DVDs and I don't need the additional perks. I already stream Netflix via xbox 360 and don't need or use Pandora, Amazon live, etc. I will be connecting via optical because I'm not replacing my AVR yet. Both Sony and Panny seem to keep up with their fimware upgrades so that is not a concern.
> 
> 
> 
> Current system is:
> 
> 
> TV - Panny TH-50PX60U plasma 50"
> 
> AVR - Sony STR-DE845 - will be using Optical cable
> 
> DVD - Sony NS700H




so any opinions on the BD60 vs S360?


----------



## Playdoe

Can anybody recommend a good Blue-Ray player that has pass-thru for standard def DVD's so that an external component can do the up converting?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Playdoe* /forum/post/16541962
> 
> 
> Can anybody recommend a good Blue-Ray player that has pass-thru for standard def DVD's so that an external component can do the up converting?



The OPPO BDP-83 has Source Direct for both DVD and Blu-ray. This produces 480i/576i for DVD.


-Bill


----------



## Mocs123

It looks like my Panasonic BD-10 has bit the dust. It will play the previews and menu on Valkarie but won’t play the movie. It also said “no disk” to two other Blu Rays that I have played before.


Here is what I am looking for.


I have a Samsung DLP with HDMI and a Onkyo 885 Processor (Same as Integra 9.8) with HDMI 1.3, Reon Processing, and internal decoding for all audio formats. What’s the best “cheap” player that will work with my system.


----------



## Jim McC

I'm trying to decide whether to buy the Samsung 2500 for $199 locally, or the BD60 for $207 shipped. Either will work with my setup. I know the 2500 is supposed to be better upconverting SD, but is it noticeably better? Thanks for any input.


----------



## RedsFan

Help me choose a blu ray player. I am deciding between a sony 550 or a pioneer 320. What would give me a better picutre and overall better player?


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedsFan* /forum/post/16548097
> 
> 
> Help me choose a blu ray player. I am deciding between a sony 550 or a pioneer 320. What would give me a better picutre and overall better player?



Seriously, go back and read the last two or three pages of this forum. You are asking the same question(s) that have been covered over and over


----------



## Krobar

I'm after a new bluray player and have some fairly specific needs, I was wondering if people had any suggestions.


Important:

1) Decent 5/7.1 Anaogue outputs with full decode of all formats

2) RS232 Port (Preffereably 2 way control)

3) Compatable with Lumagen HDP. Ideally will output 480I(Or 480P) for DVD, 1080I for Blu Video and 1080P/24 for Blu Film (Lumagen does not accept 1080P/60 and EDID reflects this.)


Would be nice:

1) Profile 2.0

2) Fast Load Times

3) DVD-A/SACD (Mainly to save space as I already have a nice ILink player)

4) Full quality decode of DTS HD etc. whilst playing back secondary audio


I'm currently considering the Denon 3800, Sony 5000ES and Oppo with RS232. The Big Big Denon and LX91 are more than I would like to spend.


Has anyone got any comments on the above players with regards to RS232 and analogue performance?


----------



## functor

I'm looking to pickup my first Blue Ray player. I need one with *discrete analog output* (preferably with good quality DACs) as my surround receiver cant decode the latest formats. I'd say equally as important is the *video quality* of the playback.

*Pioneer's BDP-51*FD player has caught my eye from what I've read online so far. The video seems to be good and the discrete analog outputs seem decent too. I know its not a profile 2 player but I dont think thats a huge deal (or is it?). I like that its heavy too. One thing that I've read about receivers is that the heavier it is, usually the better the guts are inside (I know its not the case all the time, but generally speaking). I don't know if the same aplies to blue ray players. I'm up in Canada, and the only store locally is Futureshop. They have this player for $350.


The others at this store that have the discrete analog outputs are:


Samsung BD-P1600 (DTS Master decoding?) $300


Sony BDPS360 $350


Sony BDPS550 $350


Samsung BDP-3600 $400


Panasonic DMPBD60 $450



I dont think I want to go much more expensive than $500 CDN.



My other gear:

TV: 50" Panasonic Plasma TH50PHD8UK

Receiver: Denon AVR-868


Any advice would be great. Thanks!


----------



## BIslander

Take these three off your list. They only have stereo outs, not multichannel:


Samsung BD-P1600

Sony BDPS360

Panasonic DMPBD60


I suggest reading through the owner threads for the S550 and 51FD. The Sony appears to be a solid, trouble-free player. The 51FD gets great reviews for its video quality and analog audio output. But, it still doesn't have dts-MA decoding (soon, they say). It's slow and seems to have more difficulty playing all discs than other players.


----------



## seannorek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seannorek* /forum/post/16536892
> 
> 
> looking at the Panny BD60 or either Sony S350 / S360. I need a player that has good upscaling of DVDs and I don't need the additional perks. I already stream Netflix via xbox 360 and don't need or use Pandora, Amazon live, etc. I will be connecting via optical because I'm not replacing my AVR yet. Both Sony and Panny seem to keep up with their fimware upgrades so that is not a concern.
> 
> 
> 
> Current system is:
> 
> 
> TV - Panny TH-50PX60U plasma 50"
> 
> AVR - Sony STR-DE845 - will be using Optical cable
> 
> DVD - Sony NS700H





Nobody? I've read through the owner threads and it seems the BD60 freezes alot. Just looking for some opinions here...


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seannorek* /forum/post/16554645
> 
> 
> Nobody? I've read through the owner threads and it seems the BD60 freezes alot. Just looking for some opinions here...



Then get the Sony.


----------



## Cobra30

I am considering a samsung 1600, or a panasonic bd-60. Price wise they are very close, which would you choose based on performance


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cobra30* /forum/post/16554755
> 
> 
> I am considering a samsung 1600, or a panasonic bd-60. Price wise they are very close, which would you choose based on performance



The Panasonic, except that price-wise they are *not* close... Check the deals thread for the Samsung/Amazon deal that ends tonight.


----------



## seannorek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KAB53* /forum/post/16554708
> 
> 
> Then get the Sony.



Wow. Thanks.


----------



## Daka Larara

Hi everyone. First, sorry about my english! I'm from Porto Alegre, Brazil, and I have some questions about the performance of some Blu-Ray players. I'm between the Sony S350 (which I believe is out of line there in the U.S. to enter the new models S360 and S560), Samsung BD-P1600 and Panny BMP-BD60.


I know that the performance of the Oppo BDP-83 is amazing, but I think it will take a while for any dealer here in Brazil start to sell it. So, I'm between these 3 players. What do you suggest me as one who has the best performance in video? Sony, Samsung or Panasonic?


For your information, I have a receiver that has no HDMI input (HK-AVR335) and a LCD full HD of 120Hz. I do not mind to use the HD audio formats, because I'm more interested in video quality as I had said earlier. Still do not want to change the receiver, at least for now.


So, what do you think??


Regards


----------



## juda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cobra30* /forum/post/16554755
> 
> 
> I am considering a samsung 1600, or a panasonic bd-60. Price wise they are very close, which would you choose based on performance



Samsung all the way for me, decent player


----------



## calstudios

I'm looking for a Blu-ray HTIB system that can read and play SD Video TS folders either over a network (wirelessly) or from a flash drive/memory card. When I read specs of HTIB systems, I'm not sure what "MPEG-2" means--single files or the entire DVD-menu system from a video TS folder.


Ideally, I'd like a BR HTIB system that is DLNA compatible and can play video TS folders wirelessly.


----------



## SAVholic

OK I know that this might have been posted before but since I've been out for a while. I need recommendations on a good player that does 7.1 bitstreaming of True-HD/DTS-HDMA for a pioneer-elite sc05 AVR. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jpep13

I have a Denon 1802 non Hdmi receiver. It is 5.1.

Can I still use a bluray player that is 7.1 or not worth the money?

Thanks


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpep13* /forum/post/16571529
> 
> 
> I have a Denon 1802 non Hdmi receiver. It is 5.1.
> 
> Can I still use a bluray player that is 7.1 or not worth the money?



Except for a few discontinued players, I'm not aware of any that just do 5.1. Did you have a player in mind that does 5.1 and not 7.1?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SAVholic* /forum/post/16570230
> 
> 
> OK I know that this might have been posted before but since I've been out for a while. I need recommendations on a good player that does 7.1 bitstreaming of True-HD/DTS-HDMA for a pioneer-elite sc05 AVR. Thanks in advance!



Except for the PS3, I think nearly all current players bitstream both TrueHD and dts-MA.


----------



## jpep13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/16572247
> 
> 
> Except for a few discontinued players, I'm not aware of any that just do 5.1. Did you have a player in mind that does 5.1 and not 7.1?



I was looking at the panny 80 or the samsung 360. Those are 7.1.

That should work properly with my denon?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpep13* /forum/post/16572273
> 
> 
> I was looking at the panny 80 or the samsung 360. Those are 7.1.
> 
> That should work properly with my denon?



Yes, I would think so. (You mean the Samsung 3600, yes?)


If you are using the multichannel analog outputs, configure the player for 5.1 (no rear speakers) and it will downmix any 7.1 tracks to 5.1 If you are using an optical connection, the player will output a 5.1 lossy track for your Denon to decode.


----------



## jpep13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/16572328
> 
> 
> Yes, I would think so. (You mean the Samsung 3600, yes?)
> 
> 
> If you are using the multichannel analog outputs, configure the player for 5.1 (no rear speakers) and it will downmix any 7.1 tracks to 5.1 If you are using an optical connection, the player will output a 5.1 lossy track for your Denon to decode.



Yes the 3600 Samsung. It seems the Panny has random freezing, Any other players I can look at besides these 2?


----------



## kablooie

so my panasonic ht70 is going wacky and the wifey and i want to buy some new dvds but dont want to waste money on regular dvd and would rather get BDs... especially the ones that we'll use to teach our kids about history (band of brothers, saving private ryan, into the west, john adams, etc... i know some arent BD "yet").


Again, I have the ht70 but it is SOOOOO limited) it was perfect for our apartment 7-8 years ago! Now we are in a house and the living room is 14' x 18' with 8' ceiling and the tv located on the 18' wall and the main couch directly across from it about 12 feet away.


My options are a new HTIB capable of BD, but systems like Onky 6100-9100 do not have a BD player and will require ~$200-275 more for a BD player. I dont think the WAF would be there for that total amount of money$800-$1200.


My other option is something like the Yammy 665 or Onky 607 plus a BD player and keeping my current/crappy ht70 speakers installed until I can buy something like the Klipsch HD500 or cheaper Energy 5.1 take classic laaaaater down the road.


So, I know this is a broad/loaded question, but what is recommended? Is there a HTIB system which includes a BD player? Or with the size of my room is the separate component option better? I don't mind holding out on the speakers, geez.... I've suffered this long with them.


Thanks for the help!

Louie


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpep13* /forum/post/16572361
> 
> 
> Yes the 3600 Samsung. It seems the Panny has random freezing, Any other players I can look at besides these 2?



There are many. It depends on the features you want and the connections you plan to use for video and audio. If you are more specific about your requirements, I'm sure many here can help you zero in on the right player.


----------



## Ben Franklin

6th Ave. is offering the combo of the DMP BD-60 and SC-HT56 for $448. Also, this is "Name Your Price" week at 6th Ave, so getting the price down to $400 should not be that difficult. The mentioned HTIB more than fills my 13x13 listening room with good quality sound.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kablooie* /forum/post/16572425
> 
> 
> so my panasonic ht70 is going wacky and the wifey and i want to buy some new dvds but dont want to waste money on regular dvd and would rather get BDs... especially the ones that we'll use to teach our kids about history (band of brothers, saving private ryan, into the west, john adams, etc... i know some arent BD "yet").
> 
> 
> So, I know this is a broad/loaded question, but what is recommended? Is there a HTIB system which includes a BD player? Or with the size of my room is the separate component option better? I don't mind holding out on the speakers, geez.... I've suffered this long with them.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> Louie



you can check out this panny blu ray htib google page .


edit- sony , more here .


----------



## pjonkheer

Any players out there yet that decode THD and DTSMA internally and output via optical?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjonkheer* /forum/post/16572924
> 
> 
> Any players out there yet that decode THD and DTSMA internally and output via optical?



Optical is limited two channels of PCM by the S/PDIF protocol used for the interface. Players already do what you ask, but you get a stereo downmix instead of multichannel. Don't expect that to change.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kablooie* /forum/post/16572425
> 
> 
> My other option is something like the Yammy 665 or Onky 607 plus a BD player and keeping my current/crappy ht70 speakers installed until I can buy something like the Klipsch HD500 or cheaper Energy 5.1 take classic laaaaater down the road.



I would definitely do this. No point in replacing one set of junky speakers with another... Plus, with these separates you'd have a real upgrade path.


Also, the first speaker I'd replace is probably the sub.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16573248
> 
> 
> I would definitely do this. No point in replacing one set of junky speakers with another... Plus, with these separates you'd have a real upgrade path.
> 
> 
> Also, the first speaker I'd replace is probably the sub.



I agree with this. There is nothing that affects the sound you hear more than your speakers. Best to save your money and wait until you can afford really good speakers. Remember also that it is generally easier to get more of your money back when u sell speakers than with other components. Listen and listen some more. When you hear sound that you can live with for many many years then buy. Don't "settle" for inferior speaker quality.


fafner


----------



## bmcent1

Hi all -

New to blu-ray and also to HTPC, but not computers or audio in general.


I'm running a Pioneer Elite VS01-TXH receiver and Epson HC 720p projector with HDMI connections. I'm using a 125", 2.4:1 screen, believe it or not, it does a pretty good job with DVDs, especially any animated movies, but I know Blu-ray would make it sing!


I'm leaning toward a HTPC for making a movie library of my DVDs, also the ability to play pandora.com, stream netflix, etc. I used to be an IT guy so I'm not shy about DIY in this area. On the other hand (maybe I'm older and wiser, I hope that's it







... I don't mind spending some money on a stand alone player if it's going to be less hassle and offer better image quality.


Are there any rules of thumb as to which offers better image quality and audio given the choice between HTPC and stand alone player? I've read about ffdshow and possibly other video filters which can turn a PC into a video processor, but that also looks like it might be more noodling around with settings than I'm anxious to do if it's something you have to dial in on a movie by movie basis.


What are the main pro's and con's to each approach?


If I do go with a stand alone player, I'd like something in the $200-300 range, or might go with a PS3 to get the ability to play games, although I don't play them much, so that's not a strong factor.


Thanks for any thoughts or links to more information!


----------



## bmcent1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmcent1* /forum/post/16575418
> 
> 
> Are there any rules of thumb as to which offers better image quality and audio given the choice between HTPC and stand alone player?
> 
> 
> What are the main pro's and con's to each approach?



I hope this is not a taboo or explosive question, but after much searching, I haven't found easy answers.


Can anyone comment or point to threads where answers to these have been discussed?


----------



## rcserg

Looking for player that decodes TrueHD, DTS-MA and plays divx for around $250. Any players do this at this price point?


----------



## gbakerc

I am really torn between these 2 as they seem to have a similar feature set. I would just as soon get the step down models but I have a HK-520 so no HDMI audio and both have analog inputs. the 370 and 1600 do not. These 2 seem like the cream of the crop for features. Looking for opinions who own these or have seen both and could recommend one over the other. Thanks


Greg


----------



## bobbyslav

This is the same thing I am torn about too. My problem is that I already have an LG DVD recorder, I had the LG BD370 and they had the same remote codes with the recorder, I am sure the BD390 would be the same.


On the other hand I've never had a good experience with Samsung electronics (except cell phones) and then the 3600 also doesn't have youtube... So hard to decide.


----------



## juda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seannorek* /forum/post/16536892
> 
> 
> looking at the Panny BD60 or either Sony S350 / S360. I need a player that has good upscaling of DVDs and I don't need the additional perks. I already stream Netflix via xbox 360 and don't need or use Pandora, Amazon live, etc. I will be connecting via optical because I'm not replacing my AVR yet. Both Sony and Panny seem to keep up with their fimware upgrades so that is not a concern. [URL='http:/9/P/i.jpg%5B/IMG']http://***************/9/P/i.jpg[/IMG[/URL] ]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I've been looking at the S350 for some time, thinking of picking up today, going to shop around & report back if i pick it up


----------



## gye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmcent1* /forum/post/16575418
> 
> 
> Hi all -
> 
> New to blu-ray and also to HTPC, but not computers or audio in general.
> 
> 
> I'm running a Pioneer Elite VS01-TXH receiver and Epson HC 720p projector with HDMI connections. I'm using a 125", 2.4:1 screen, believe it or not, it does a pretty good job with DVDs, especially any animated movies, but I know Blu-ray would make it sing!
> 
> 
> I'm leaning toward a HTPC for making a movie library of my DVDs, also the ability to play pandora.com, stream netflix, etc. I used to be an IT guy so I'm not shy about DIY in this area. On the other hand (maybe I'm older and wiser, I hope that's it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I don't mind spending some money on a stand alone player if it's going to be less hassle and offer better image quality.
> 
> 
> Are there any rules of thumb as to which offers better image quality and audio given the choice between HTPC and stand alone player? I've read about ffdshow and possibly other video filters which can turn a PC into a video processor, but that also looks like it might be more noodling around with settings than I'm anxious to do if it's something you have to dial in on a movie by movie basis.
> 
> 
> What are the main pro's and con's to each approach?
> 
> 
> If I do go with a stand alone player, I'd like something in the $200-300 range, or might go with a PS3 to get the ability to play games, although I don't play them much, so that's not a strong factor.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts or links to more information!



Unless you want to spend a lot more than the cost of a stand-alone in your HTPC, most stand-alone players will be beat the video and audio quality of an HTPC.


For starters, it you want to feed lossless audio codes to your receiver, you need to invest in an Asus Xonar HDAV1.3 and Arcsoft TMT 3, which will set you back about $300. If you add the cost of the drive, it'll be more money than many players that both decode and bitstream lossless codecs, like the Panasonic BD60. You also have the Samsung players, which come with Netflix and Pandora functionality.


Other factor against HTPCs is that they are less user-friendly and sometimes it takes someone with technical orientation to get them going. It can become frustrating for significant others who are not technically inclined, like my wife







. I had a couple of instances where some discs would not play in my HPTC, and had no issues whatsoever in my stand-alone players.


On the other hand, HTPCs are really flexible and every day there's a new application or online service worth trying, like the ones you mentioned which happen to be my favorite ones (Netflix and Pandora). Another personal favorite is BeyondTV, which allows me to record TV shows in HD without paying the DVR monthly fee to the cable company.


You can have the best of both worlds if you build a low-end HTPC without a Blu-Ray drive and pair it with a $200ish stand-alone player.

There are threads with similar questions in the HTPC Forum, like this one:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1135632


----------



## Ausdaddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gbakerc* /forum/post/16584298
> 
> 
> I am really torn between these 2 as they seem to have a similar feature set. I would just as soon get the step down models but I have a HK-520 so no HDMI audio and both have analog inputs. the 370 and 1600 do not. These 2 seem like the cream of the crop for features. Looking for opinions who own these or have seen both and could recommend one over the other. Thanks
> 
> 
> Greg



It wouldn't even be a contest for me. I would go with LG. I just think they stand behind their products a little better.


----------



## Burninh2o

Hello my fellow AVS addicts.


I am a first time BR DVD player buyer. I want to make sure I get the best BR DVD player for the buck. My budget is not that high right now. I was considering *Pioneer BDP-23FD*. It seems that this model just came out and looks good to me…but again…I am a newbie when it comes to BR DVD players…


I would like some advice from you guys. Should I go ahead with my decision? Is there any other DVD player with similar price tag that is better than this one? What is a good price to pay for this player? I am planning on using this with my (planned) Pioneer Elite Pro-111FD.


Please give me all the advice you can.


Thank you


Regards,

BH


----------



## gbuy2001

I have Oppo DVD player that is incredible for music (SA-CD, DVD, etc) and for upconversion. I have HDMI 1.3a compliant Denon 988 receiver, so I will use HDMI 1.3a input.


I don't need analogue outs or care about anything audio or video that is not coming from Blu Ray.


I am shortlisting the Panny 80, Samsung 3600, and Pioneer 320. The Netflix streaming and fast boot up of the Samsung 3600 are really compelling if the sound and video of the Samsung can keep up with the Pioneer 320.


I have seen little in terms of reviews of the Samsung looking at Blu Ray picture quality and audio which compare it to the Pioneer, Panny, or Oppo. If it is as good as the others for this, I think I have a winner. If not, I want to know exactly how it differs in terms of processing and the images that come out. The Pioneer talks about high bit color processing. Samsung just mentions it is 1.3 complaint. Pioneer and Panny have many reviewers calling their images Excellent and Pioneer seems to be very similar to Oppo in quality from reviews (maybe it processes more rather than giving the true image but both look detailed and clear according to reviews). Can you give advise if you have direct experience to draw from.


----------



## bradlott

I have a mitsu 65835 and am looking to buy a bd player & receiver. i have about $1500 to spend and am looking to buy in the next few months. any suggestions on a combination?


----------



## bmcent1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gye* /forum/post/16585333
> 
> 
> You can have the best of both worlds if you build a low-end HTPC without a Blu-Ray drive and pair it with a $200ish stand-alone player.
> 
> There are threads with similar questions in the HTPC Forum, like this one:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1135632



Thanks for the link and good points!


Standalone + lightweight HTPC may be the winning course for me. Now my trouble will be deciding between standalone and PS3 ... In the end, I know I'm going to end up with multiple DVD and BD players in my AV stack ;-) ... though keeping it simple is a goal I'm still trying to achieve.


Just today I hooked up my laptop to my projector and receiver and got a brief taste of HTPC... amazing! Streaming Hulu, Netflix, Pandora, checked out VLC and Media Portal with a backed up DVD... it was quite a thrill. But having said that, I started thinking about needing a wireless keyboard, wireless mouse, another remote control (if a Harmony 880 or 980 won't drive Windows 7) and I can definately see that while the HTPC gives tons of options, it's much more complicated for the rest of the family to operate.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradlott* /forum/post/16588107
> 
> 
> I have a mitsu 65835 and am looking to buy a bd player & receiver. i have about $1500 to spend and am looking to buy in the next few months. any suggestions on a combination?



Denon 3808CI receiver and just about any BR player. The differences between them are pretty much features.


fafner


----------



## gye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/16588382
> 
> 
> Denon 3808CI receiver and just about any BR player. The differences between them are pretty much features.
> 
> 
> fafner



+1....the 3808CI is a quality, full-featured receiver and the current price is just too good to pass up.


Blu-Ray players, on the other hand, are still evolving. Just buy one around $200, like the Panasonic BD60, and replace it in a couple of years.


----------



## prozak

Ok so I need to pick up my first blu-ray player. Well my second really, as I have a drive for my pc that I've been using with powerdvd 7.3 oem.


Anyways, I want this just for watching movies, nothing else really. I'm going to be listening to movies over wireless headphones connected through spdif because I can't take advantage of a home theatre system so I won't be able to take advantage of lossless audio.


So some of things I want from the player are:


1. Picture Quality

2. Ease of Operation

3. Price


I'm looking at the Panasonic BD60 because it's much cheaper than a PS3, but several people have been complaining about the BD60 freezing, this really kills the "ease of operation". I prefer not to spend time fidgeting around. Is there something else besides the PS3 that I should look for? I'm considering it because its supposed to be the best at being updated to play movies. I don't really care for its gaming features, although having it will mean I will game on it some, and I have no problems navigating with a ps3 controller instead of a traditional remote.


But I would prefer to save some money assuming I can get the same movie playing quality for less money.


----------



## barnabkim

Hey there! Some advice in choosing my first Blu-ray player would be greatly appreciated. I just bought my first Blu-ray disc (WALL-E), and I figured I should probably get a player to play it on.










I currently use a Panasonic S77 DVD player, and it has some terrible artifacts in dark scenes at resolutions other than 480p, making it useless as an upconverting player for me. Therefore, my goals in purchasing my Blu-ray player will be twofold: To be able to enjoy upconverted DVD-quality features as much as possible, and to be able to enjoy Blu-ray-quality features as much as possible.


I would like a Blu-ray player that upconverts just as well as, or better than, the best upconverting DVD players out there, and I would like an excellent quality Blu-ray player. I currently have a Panasonic plasma, but I hope to eventually set up a projection home theater in the future. Also, I have a 5.1 speaker setup, and sound is pretty important as well. I would prefer to keep it all under $300, but I am open to pretty much anything. Also, I don't discriminate by brand or style or anything, just in picture quality.


Please help! Thank you.


----------



## HTSteve

This may get a little long winded, so I apologize in advance.


My System:

92" Stewart Screen

IF7210 PJ

DVDO VP50

Denon 2900 w/SDI

Pioneer Elite VSX-91

Toshiba HD DVD A2 (Walmart $99 special)

Monster 2500 Power Center

Comcast SA8300HD w/500GB eSATA external HDD

B&W CDM Speakers w/ Def Tech Sub


I am trying to decide between the Oppo 83 and a JVC XV BP1 plus my Denon 2900w/SDI.


Currently, my Denon 2900 SDI modified DVD player is connected to a VP50 processor. I use the Denon for both video (obviously) as well as multi-channel music (DVD-A and SACD). The picture and sound quality with this setup is excellent and I am very satisfied.


I want to get my first BR player as I have been waiting for something like the Oppo (a Universal Player). It is a bit expensive, but I don't mind spending the money, since I tend to keep my equipment for a long time.


If I can convince myself that I would be satisfied with the Oppo 83 video AND DVD-A/SACD audio performance, I could sell the Denon 2900/SDI and just have a HD DVD and BR player as opposed to three (3) players. This would simplify my system operation for my wife and kids.


Can anyone comment on the quality of the SD Video 480i over HDMI feeding into the VP50 from the Oppo 83? I guess I could compare, but I am looking for feedback from someone that has both.


Has anyone done a good comparison on analog audio quality out of the Oppo? I can send multi-channel audio via HDMI to my AVR as well via the Oppo, which could be a nice advantage.


Is there any reason why I should NOT sell my 2900w/SDI and go for the Oppo 83?


Thanks in advance.

Steve


----------



## vemanoel

I am actually comparing and using a PS3, a Denon 3800BDCI and a Panny BD80. So let me tell yo some interesting points

1) Denon HQV Realta chip is the best despite the 3800BDCI being slower than the PS3.

2) PS3 is thking of speed and you see it clearly with objects moving.

3) Panny 80 is very good but the PS3 is better.

If you have a high-end receiver or processor, buy the Denon 3800. If not, buy the PS3.

If someone in the future will release a BD player with the HQV Realta and the ABT chip together like the old but best DVD player ever. The mighty Denon DVD5910CI, then there will be no more doubts!


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vemanoel* /forum/post/16596513
> 
> 
> I am actually comparing and using a PS3, a Denon 3800BDCI and a Panny BD80. So let me tell yo some interesting points
> 
> 1) Denon HQV Realta chip is the best despite the 3800BDCI being slower than the PS3.
> 
> 2) PS3 is thking of speed and you see it clearly with objects moving.
> 
> 3) Panny 80 is very good but the PS3 is better.
> 
> If you have a high-end receiver or processor, buy the Denon 3800. If not, buy the PS3.
> 
> If someone in the future will release a BD player with the HQV Realta and the ABT chip together like the old but best DVD player ever. The mighty Denon DVD5910CI, then there will be no more doubts!



============================================================ ======


"3) Panny 80 is very good but the PS3 is better."


in what way?


----------



## juda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vemanoel* /forum/post/16596513
> 
> 
> I am actually comparing and using a PS3, a Denon 3800BDCI and a Panny BD80. So let me tell yo some interesting points
> 
> 1) Denon HQV Realta chip is the best despite the 3800BDCI being slower than the PS3.
> 
> 2) PS3 is thking of speed and you see it clearly with objects moving.
> 
> 3) Panny 80 is very good but the PS3 is better.
> 
> If you have a high-end receiver or processor, buy the Denon 3800. If not, buy the PS3.
> 
> If someone in the future will release a BD player with the HQV Realta and the ABT chip together like the old but best DVD player ever. The mighty Denon DVD5910CI, then there will be no more doubts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://***************/9/P/i.jpg[/IMG[/URL] ]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Why do you say the ps3 player is better? I agree with the denon comments but i'd like to know about the ps3 and panny..


----------



## J.Brad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/16538223
> 
> 
> The issues I mentions regarding screen calibration affect SD content as much as HD content. Be careful you're actually playing anamorphic DVDs, too. A good upscaling player oufght to give you better results than a standard player, or your TV alone.
> 
> 
> Is this a 1080p set? If it is, and you sit a little closer and try one of the top-rated Blu-ray discs (see the Blu-ray software forum for threads on BD image quality), I guarantee you will understand the potential of HD in a way that you never imagined. I have never seen an HD display system properly set up and calibrated in a retail store, or anywhere else except in a home or at a trade show.
> 
> 
> Personally, I like the 42" size. I too watch a lot of SD content, and I can just push my chair farther away from the screen when I do, and then move up within 6 feet for HD. I figure in a few years I'll be watching SD rarely enough I can buy a bigger HD display, and keep a smaller screen just for SD.



Hello rdclark and mmorse and everybody else. I have the same problem mmorse mentioned above, or will have if I buy the Panny V10, and that is, how on earth will I be satisfied with all the standard definition DVDs I have and plan to watch?


You see, I'm strictly a movie buff and will turn my display on for no other reason than to watch a movie. Especially the so called art films which I find are often rich in color and detailed composition. And like mmorse I presently own two Sony CRTs, the 970 and 960, one parked in the living room, the other in the bedroom. And so far I have seen nothing that gives me the richness of colors and blacks. I don't mean to offend anyone, it is just my taste.


But I'm getting old and need greater screen size and have found nothing comparable except for plasmas. Once again, don't wish to offend. And I need a bit more resolution for the much larger screen.


Yes, I will be going to Blue Ray since more and more Blue Ray films are coming out on Criterion and other other DVD makers.


But meanwhile I need a Blue Ray player that can upscale my standard DVDs to something excellent on the larger screens. And when I read that mmorse isn't very happy with what he sees when he does that, especially as compared to what he sees on his Sony, then I am worried about the move I want to make.


mmorse, maybe I didn't understand and you don't have a BR player yet.


But do any of you guys have experience here? Is there a BR player that can upscale the standard definition DVD to 1080P or something near that and which will produce a beautiful picture on say a Panny V10 or even a Pioneer in the 50 to 60inch range? I certainly don't want any jagged edges, washed out colors, etc. Nor do I want to move my chair back so I can't see all the defects of SD DVDs on my new display.


As you can tell, I'm an old dinosaur, even an old audiophile stuck in the age of vacuum tube electronics and electrostatic speakers, who is trying to find something in video that will make my movies look great on a large new 1080p screen.


So it all boils down to a BR player that can render my standard DVDs in HD perfection. Maybe such thing doesn't exist at present?


Appreciate any advice. Thanks.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.Brad* /forum/post/16600563
> 
> 
> So it all boils down to a BR player that can render my standard DVDs in HD perfection. Maybe such thing doesn't exist at present?



Or ever. This is, after all, technology, not magic. No upscaling can create data where none existed. Upscaled material will always look softer and less detailed than the same source mastered in HD, other things being equal.


Perfection is not the goal; _watchability_ is, and is of course a moving target. (Why I move my chair!







)


And of course the quality of the SD material itself will be harshly revealed when upscaled. High-quality anamorphic DVDs of excellent transfers of well-shot films will look good when upscaled -- soft, of course, but still very watchable. The flaws in lesser DVDs will be glaringly obvious when upscaled, making them probably less watchable than they were on your old 32" analog TV.


You need to find a way to see this for yourself, because here a picture is worth more words than it's possible to write. What will satisfy you and what will disappoint? Who can possible answer that but you?


----------



## ericlhyman

Panasonic DMP-BD80k or LG BD390


I'm looking for input on how much of a picture quality advantage the Panasonic has over the LG BD390 for blu-rays.


----------



## thew0zfxx

So after waiting for the format war to end, then waiting for the early generation bugs to shake out, I'm finally looking to buy a Blu-Ray capable player. I have narrowed it down to 3 players that are similar in price point but very different in personality, the big clearance discount at Amazon is making it an even playing field (for comparison sake, they are all the same price):

*Samsung BD-P1600 ($249):* Mass produced, most current, has all of the bells and whistles but may not have the same build quality.

*Denon DVD-2500BTCI ($279):* Built like a tank by DVD player standards. A truely high end player but apparently has some issues with std dvd upconversion.
*

Pioneer BDP-51FD ($304):* Equivalent in quality to the Denon, excellent image quality and build quality. Apparently slow as hell from what I've read.


I have an excellent TV and am starting from scratch as far as the rest of components. Looking for player that will last and play well with a mid-range AV receiver. My natural bias is to go with the higher quality Denon or Pioneer but am wondering if having the more updated features of the Samsung trumps the other two.


Thoughts?


----------



## bmcent1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thew0zfxx* /forum/post/16606398
> 
> 
> So after waiting for the format war to end, then waiting for the early generation bugs to shake out, I'm finally looking to buy a Blu-Ray capable player. I have narrowed it down to 3 players that are similar in price point but very different in personality, the big clearance discount at Amazon is making it an even playing field (for comparison sake, they are all the same price):
> 
> *Samsung BD-P1600 ($249):* Mass produced, most current, has all of the bells and whistles but may not have the same build quality.
> 
> *Denon DVD-2500BTCI ($279):* Built like a tank by DVD player standards. A truely high end player but apparently has some issues with std dvd upconversion.
> *
> 
> Pioneer BDP-51FD ($304):* Equivalent in quality to the Denon, excellent image quality and build quality. Apparently slow as hell from what I've read.
> 
> 
> I have an excellent TV and am starting from scratch as far as the rest of components. Looking for player that will last and play well with a mid-range AV receiver. My natural bias is to go with the higher quality Denon or Pioneer but am wondering if having the more updated features of the Samsung trumps the other two.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



I'm in a similar boat with jumping in for my first DB player... finally!







So I'm watching for responses to your question and I want to add another player to the mix...


What about the Panasonic DMP-BD60 ... currently about $200 at Amazon?


I'm using an Epson HC 720p projector on a 125" screen, eventually I'll upgrade to 1080p but for now I just want to get out of upscalled DVD hell (not really bad actually, but sure I'm missing out on what this projector can do!)


My main concerns are picture quality, audio quality during movies (don't own any SA-CDs or DVD-audio disks), and ease of use. I considered building an HTPC to play BDs but it sounds like too much fussing to me at this point in time and I want this to be family friendly too. I didn't know some BDs were SLOW until recently, but I would lump that in as a detractor in the ease of use category. I think I'd favor BD Live just assuming it's going to give the least compatibility issues with playing available blu-ray disks out there.


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmcent1* /forum/post/16606763
> 
> 
> I'm in a similar boat with jumping in for my first DB player... finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm watching for responses to your question and I want to add another player to the mix...
> 
> 
> What about the Panasonic DMP-BD60 ... currently about $200 at Amazon?
> 
> 
> I'm using an Epson HC 720p projector on a 125" screen, eventually I'll upgrade to 1080p but for now I just want to get out of upscalled DVD hell (not really bad actually, but sure I'm missing out on what this projector can do!)
> 
> 
> My main concerns are picture quality, audio quality during movies (don't own any SA-CDs or DVD-audio disks), and ease of use. I considered building an HTPC to play BDs but it sounds like too much fussing to me at this point in time and I want this to be family friendly too. I didn't know some BDs were SLOW until recently, but I would lump that in as a detractor in the ease of use category. I think I'd favor BD Live just assuming it's going to give the least compatibility issues with playing available blu-ray disks out there.



BD picture quality is equal among the top brands, Panasonic included. You did not mention your audio system, if it decodes all the lossless tracks. FWIW, some here, myself included, find little or no difference between the HD audio and the less compressed lossy tracks. Don't make this hard. Just get a Panny or Sony.


----------



## RedsFan

Hey just got the pioneer kuro 5020 set and asked before in this thread for a blu ray player that matches it. Was deciding on a sony bdp 550 or a pioneer bdp 320 as people said the pioneer bdp 320 might be the better bet. Are there any other recomendations besides those 2 that would go well with the 5020 set? I am looking for a great picture quality and great upconversion quality.


Thanks


----------



## bmcent1

@kab53 - Thanks for the reply. I'm using a Pioneer Elite VSX-01TXH receiver. It does lossless Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio.


Good to know the PQ is about equal. I don't need DVD scaling from a BD player (since I have the Oppo) ... so does that just lead compatibility and ease of use as the major factor to consider since I just want to watch movies with it?



I'm liking these players with the sub-$250 price tag, if I'm not missing out on PQ or SQ!


Panasonic DMP-BD60 ... $200

Samsung BD-P1600 ...$249

LG BD 370 ... $235

Philips BDP5010/F7 ... $225

JVC XVBP1 ... $258


I guess having a player that is "popular" has it's perks in that you've good other people to swap ideas with if there's any problems and widely owned players might (hopefully) have any firmware or bugs handled faster.


----------



## bmcent1

Okay, trying not to over think this... and itching to pull the trigger










I'm pretty much narrowed down to:


Samsung BD-P1600 ... about $250

Panasonic BMP-BD60 ... about $200


From the marketing speak, Panny has 4:4:4, deep color, and worked with "Hollywood Studios" to make the PQ top notch. But it doesn't support Netflix or Pandora.


Samsung is $50 more but had Netflix and Pandora, two services I hope to run off a HTPC but which would mean I wouldn't have to build the HTPC right away if they work well on the BD player.


Any drastic compatibility problems or major concerns with the Samsung?


Any players I'm overlooking?


----------



## ZJbrandon

Hey all,

I've done lots of reading, studied the Audio chart, etc.

Still not finding the player for me, so I'm asking the crowd:


I just want a basic player, I do not care about BD-live, networking, etc. and not really concerned about upconvert quality (Popcorn Hour handles the SD DVDs).


My Denon 789 can decode the HD audio, and I prefer that it does, so I do not need internal decoders, so I would expect I should be able to get a less expensive player... but I have yet to see one that fits the bill.


I see players like the Samsung 1500 for $200, and it has one decoder.

So shouldn't I be able to spend that much or less on one without decoders?


Any one have suggestions?

Thanks in advance.

brandon


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZJbrandon* /forum/post/16609561
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I've done lots of reading, studied the Audio chart, etc.
> 
> Still not finding the player for me, so I'm asking the crowd:
> 
> 
> I just want a basic player, I do not care about BD-live, networking, etc. and not really concerned about upconvert quality (Popcorn Hour handles the SD DVDs).
> 
> 
> My Denon 789 can decode the HD audio, and I prefer that it does, so I do not need internal decoders, so I would expect I should be able to get a less expensive player... but I have yet to see one that fits the bill.
> 
> 
> I see players like the Samsung 1500 for $200, and it has one decoder.
> 
> So shouldn't I be able to spend that much or less on one without decoders?



At this point, it doesn't matter -- all new players have decoding. There isn't some super-budget model without it. (An inexpensive, pure digital bitstream/source direct transport would be nice, but probably has a small target market.) Decoding on your AVR does mean you can use refurb deals on older models (P1500 for $130, BD30 for $178, etc.), but YMMV on that.


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmcent1* /forum/post/16608675
> 
> 
> Okay, trying not to over think this... and itching to pull the trigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much narrowed down to:
> 
> 
> Samsung BD-P1600 ... about $250
> 
> Panasonic BMP-BD60 ... about $200
> 
> 
> From the marketing speak, Panny has 4:4:4, deep color, and worked with "Hollywood Studios" to make the PQ top notch. But it doesn't support Netflix or Pandora.
> 
> 
> Samsung is $50 more but had Netflix and Pandora, two services I hope to run off a HTPC but which would mean I wouldn't have to build the HTPC right away if they work well on the BD player.
> 
> 
> Any drastic compatibility problems or major concerns with the Samsung?
> 
> 
> Any players I'm overlooking?



Samsung is slow to upgrade firmware and used to have over-heating problems. Regarding Netflix, you probably will stop watching it after a while due to PQ.


----------



## RedsFan

Any thoughts? What would be a top blu ray to get looking for great picture quality and great upconversion ?


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedsFan* /forum/post/16612108
> 
> 
> Any thoughts? What would be a top blu ray to get looking for great picture quality and great upconversion ?



oppo bdp83.


----------



## ZJbrandon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16609951
> 
> 
> At this point, it doesn't matter -- all new players have decoding. There isn't some super-budget model without it. (An inexpensive, pure digital bitstream/source direct transport would be nice, but probably has a small target market.) Decoding on your AVR does mean you can use refurb deals on older models (P1500 for $130, BD30 for $178, etc.), but YMMV on that.



thanks for the reply.

kinda what I feared.

seems I recall when DVD players were new-ish, one could save money on a non-decoding player... guess those days are over.


----------



## prozak

I'm seeing a lot of different players get recommended like the Panasonic BD60 which I was going to go for till people in the official thread for that player started having freezing problems with discs.


I'm wondering if all these other players also have their quirks? And is the PS3 still king of ease of use?


----------



## Sirluckyj

I'm looking for the Blu-Ray player that will give me the best PQ for BD only discs. I will *not* use it for DVD, CD, or anything else. I would hope it would play AVCHD. My Pio 141 has been ISF calibrated using ControlCal/ Calman via an i1Pro. Want to mate it with the best BD player PQ quality. Thanks.


Jim


----------



## D-Nice

Oppo 83, Pioneer 09, 05, 51, 320, 23... pick one


----------



## vc69

Maybe I'm missing something here. No one seems to be considering the Oppo BD-83 for an entry level BD player. If you are thinking about taking the BD plunge and want the best possible performance from your SD DVD collection then it is really the only single player option at a working mans price. I recently purchased one and am seriously blown away by both SD and BD performance not to mention the awesome DVD-A / SACD performance. Just check out EAP or comparison threads for more details. I would really hate to see anyone looking for a new player miss out on at least checking into the BD-83. It's a bit pricey for the low end of things but is a reference quality player for entry-level money.


----------



## JazzGuyy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sirluckyj* /forum/post/16614513
> 
> 
> I'm looking for the Blu-Ray player that will give me the best PQ for BD only discs. I will *not* use it for DVD, CD, or anything else. I would hope it would play AVCHD. My Pio 141 has been ISF calibrated using ControlCal/ Calman via an i1Pro. Want to mate it with the best BD player PQ quality. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Jim



The concensus is that BD playback is just about the same on all name-brand players. I'm not sure if that extends to the really cheap players like Insignias and the like. Only a few players play AVCHD (like the Oppo but with some limitations). The other differentiators are how the player handles the new lossless audio formats: bitstreaming, on-board decoding, etc. Also be aware that Blu-Ray discs often have extras in SD. So if you like to watch the extras, SD picture quality may be an issue too. There are also differences in load speed and general player responsiveness.


If all you care about is Blu-Ray picture quality period, you can buy just about anything.


----------



## drkddell

FWIW, I am very happy with my Pioneer BDP-05FD (and Yes, I have a -141)


KDD


----------



## General Klinger

I have owned a Samsung BD-P1600 for 2 months now, and can't seem to get my problem fixed so I am debating on selling it and getting a different player.


The stupid thing randomely just freezes on movies. I have watched several Brand New out of the packaging movies and it still freezes, along with my rentals from Netflix. Not every movie, but every 2-3 movies it just freezes. Or I pause it, then try to restart and it doesn't work.


I have read about the Panasonic BD-60. Is that pretty decent or am I taking a risk with the freezing too? Any other ones you guys recommend around $250-300


----------



## gbuy2001

*Jazzguy said:* _"The concensus is that BD playback is just about the same on all name-brand players."_


Is this really true? Can you please cite some reviews or discussion threads??? I've seen reviews of Pioneer, Oppo, and other brands noting differences in the sharpness of the image for BD playback and noise in image. It seems that in some players there is some noise correction while in others there is none (which is good or bad thing depending your point of view).


IF the Samsung 3600 has as excellent a Blu Ray picture and HDMI sound output as the Pioneer 320 I would buy it in a heart beat. However I have not seen any reviewers comment on this, so am contemplating waiting a year to find a player with excellent image quality, fast boot up, good quality Netflix streaming, and wireless N connectivity...


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vc69* /forum/post/16614778
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something here. No one seems to be considering the Oppo BD-83 for an entry level BD player. If you are thinking about taking the BD plunge and want the best possible performance from your SD DVD collection then it is really the only single player option at a working mans price.



I'm sorry, but $500 is not entry level. $200 is entry level.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gbuy2001* /forum/post/16615720
> 
> *Jazzguy said:* _"The concensus is that BD playback is just about the same on all name-brand players."_
> 
> 
> Is this really true? Can you please cite some reviews or discussion threads??? I've seen reviews of Pioneer, Oppo, and other brands noting differences in the sharpness of the image for BD playback and noise in image. It seems that in some players there is some noise correction while in others there is none (which is good or bad thing depending your point of view).
> 
> 
> IF the Samsung 3600 has as excellent a Blu Ray picture and HDMI sound output as the Pioneer 320 I would buy it in a heart beat. However I have not seen any reviewers comment on this, so am contemplating waiting a year to find a player with excellent image quality, fast boot up, good quality Netflix streaming, and wireless N connectivity...



I don't have links, but that is indeed the forum consensus. It also agrees with theory. Unlike DVD, which requires quite a bit of craft to get a good image, Blu-ray from film sources, recorded at 1080p24, is pretty much ready to go.


Sharpness and noise reduction may be differentiating effects but are relatively minor ones to most people. I would look for a player where such additions could be bypassed. I am content with what is on the disc; no point in guilding the lily.


-Bill


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vc69* /forum/post/16614778
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something here. No one seems to be considering the Oppo BD-83 for an entry level BD player.



That's because it isn't one.


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gbuy2001* /forum/post/16615720
> 
> *Jazzguy said:* _"The concensus is that BD playback is just about the same on all name-brand players."_
> 
> 
> Is this really true? Can you please cite some reviews or discussion threads??? I've seen reviews of Pioneer, Oppo, and other brands noting differences in the sharpness of the image for BD playback and noise in image. It seems that in some players there is some noise correction while in others there is none (which is good or bad thing depending your point of view).
> 
> 
> IF the Samsung 3600 has as excellent a Blu Ray picture and HDMI sound output as the Pioneer 320 I would buy it in a heart beat. However I have not seen any reviewers comment on this, so am contemplating waiting a year to find a player with excellent image quality, fast boot up, good quality Netflix streaming, and wireless N connectivity...



not sure i completely agree--cpmpared to my panny 10a my samsung 500 has noticeably sharper and glossier playback on a 106" screen with a sony black pearl pj and my sony 5000 has a niticeable sharper picture, 3 dimensionality, and much improved color vividness and color depth than the panny. probably not as much diference as a dvd on an insignia versus my denon 5910 but very noticeable nonetheless...


----------



## Cattledog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *general klinger* /forum/post/16615688
> 
> 
> i have owned a samsung bd-p1600 for 2 months now, and can't seem to get my problem fixed so i am debating on selling it and getting a different player.
> 
> so you want to sell a defective unit??? If it is truly defective get it repaired. (it's still under warranty) then sell it.
> 
> the stupid thing randomely just freezes on movies. I have watched several brand new out of the packaging movies and it still freezes, along with my rentals from netflix. Not every movie, but every 2-3 movies it just freezes. Or i pause it, then try to restart and it doesn't work
> 
> no bd player (that i am aware of) can resume play from the pause point.
> 
> i have read about the panasonic bd-60. Is that pretty decent or am i taking a risk with the freezing too? Any other ones you guys recommend around $250-300




cd


----------



## Cobra30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prozak* /forum/post/16614019
> 
> 
> I'm seeing a lot of different players get recommended like the Panasonic BD60 which I was going to go for till people in the official thread for that player started having freezing problems with discs.
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if all these other players also have their quirks? And is the PS3 still king of ease of use?



same here, after reading, maybe going with sammy 1600, I had a 1400 and sammy is extremely slow at updating the firmware


----------



## General Klinger

So I can't pause a movie, run to the bathroom then come back and finish?


What kind of crap is that? Samsung is charging me to send the unit to them for repairs. Doesn't that defeat the purpose of a repair?


----------



## seadan

I've been reading through as much of this thread as I can, and I'm still not sure which BD player to get










My setup is a Pioneer Elite PRO111 display with a Pioneer Elite VSX-82TXSi AVR. My AVR has HDMI, but not TrueHD or dtsHD onboard decoding, so I need onboard decoding (but not analog outputs).


I'm buying this primarily for BD discs, though I'd love to have it replace my SD DVD player as well if the PQ is greater (I'm using a Samsung HD950 now). I have a wired ethernet port near my equipment (so wifi isn't a requirement), and I don't care so much about Netflix or other streaming functionality.


Given that, I've been honing in on the Panasonic BD60 and Sony BDP-S360 as two of the top players for my needs. Of those, which one is best? What I've read gives Panasonic the edge in firmware and price, while Sony has the edge in UI and ease of use. Are there any other players (Pioneer 320, LG) I should be considering as well?


I assume all players nowadays have discrete power controls (I use a universal remote)? I'm going to be using my universal remote so I don't think the "no eject button" on the Sony is a big deal for me.


Any guidance is much appreciated!


----------



## jakedean

I have a Panny BD30k and it's gorgeous.


----------



## Cattledog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *General Klinger* /forum/post/16616792
> 
> 
> So I can't pause a movie, run to the bathroom then come back and finish?
> 
> For BD, NO
> 
> 
> What kind of crap is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung is charging me to send the unit to them for repairs. Doesn't that defeat the purpose of a repair?
> 
> Samsung is known for their poor CS.



Good luck,


CD


----------



## rdclark

Cattledog, please don't put your replies inside a quote of another post. It makes it impossible to quote your response in turn.


You said:
"no bd player (that i am aware of) can resume play from the pause point."

What? Any BD player can pause and resume. I think what you mean is that some discs can't *stop* playback and then resume, but must be bookmarked instead. But even such Java discs can be paused/resumed.


----------



## gbuy2001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/16615964
> 
> 
> I don't have links, but that is indeed the forum consensus. It also agrees with theory. Unlike DVD, which requires quite a bit of craft to get a good image, Blu-ray from film sources, recorded at 1080p24, is pretty much ready to go.
> 
> 
> Sharpness and noise reduction may be differentiating effects but are relatively minor ones to most people. I would look for a player where such additions could be bypassed. I am content with what is on the disc; no point in guilding the lily.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Bill, I can understand your arguement about the 1080p 24fps content per pixel so long as the player has the bandwidth to take all the information and send it which I would assume all decent players can do.


I tend to distinguish subtle variations in color, shading, 3-dimensionality, etc in LCD (I used to do photography, dark room and Transmission Electron Microscopy so I had to train my eyes to subtlety in my youth). Can you or someone else comment on how HDMI 1.3a compatible players differ in terms of the color processing and output? My AVR (Denon 988) and my TV (Sony 46" XBR4) both supposedly can handle deep color.


I am curious whether as a beta-tester you have discussed with Oppo how they expect to differentiate in Blu Ray if that is the case. Is the differentiation purely in terms of out-dated technology (DVD up-conversion, analogue outs and on-board decoding?)????


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gbuy2001* /forum/post/16619897
> 
> 
> Bill, I can understand your arguement about the 1080p 24fps content per pixel so long as the player has the bandwidth to take all the information and send it which I would assume all decent players can do.
> 
> 
> I tend to distinguish subtle variations in color, shading, 3-dimensionality, etc in LCD (I used to do photography, dark room and Transmission Electron Microscopy so I had to train my eyes to subtlety in my youth). Can you or someone else comment on how HDMI 1.3a compatible players differ in terms of the color processing and output? My AVR (Denon 988) and my TV (Sony 46" XBR4) both supposedly can handle deep color.
> 
> 
> I am curious whether as a beta-tester you have discussed with Oppo how they expect to differentiate in Blu Ray if that is the case. Is the differentiation purely in terms of out-dated technology (DVD up-conversion, analogue outs and on-board decoding?)????



I think there is still quite a bit of interest in the outdated technology. I am astonished at the number of people who are buying the BDP-83 as an audio-only platform; that would not have occurred to me. And I will be watching DVD for many years to come because the titles I want will not be on Blu-ray or will not be improved by being on Blu-ray.


But, no, I have not discussed marketing with OPPO. I am the last person they want to talk to about that. I would point out that they do not seem to have made many mistakes so far.


"Subtle variations in color, shading, 3-dimensionality": I suppose anything is possible, but a real effect should show up on a test pattern somewhere and I haven't heard of lab reports demonstrating this. Tweaking the display will likely make a larger difference than changing players, as far as 1080p24 source to 1080p output is concerned. This is from theory, and I could be wrong, but someone will have to explain to me how it can be wrong, and produce test results showing otherwise.


-Bill


----------



## sqmzeea

Greetings,


When I move into my new media room, all of my equipment will be hidden away in a closet with IR repeaters afixed to the front. I've been reading that the new generation of Sony's and Panny's have stupid fold down flaps that make sticking an IR repeater to the front difficult.


Has anyone any experience with either using the repeater successfully on one of these players?


or


which players don't have the flap?


Thanks,

Mark


----------



## gmanvbva




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toeside* /forum/post/16395433
> 
> 
> Nice post. You hit everything I was going to say about the PS3's "shortcomings" and probably did it in a nicer way than I would have. Remote control issues and power consumption are two things that came to my mind.



Logitech does have a new remote control add on for the PS3 that does help (with Harmony remotes. It connects via BT and adds full remote functionality (yes, power on/off) to any harmony.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00267S7XW/...l_476ookw9eq_b


----------



## gbuy2001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/16620454
> 
> 
> I am astonished at the number of people who are buying the BDP-83 as an audio-only platform; that would not have occurred to me. And I will be watching DVD for many years to come because the titles I want will not be on Blu-ray or will not be improved by being on Blu-ray.
> 
> 
> Tweaking the display will likely make a larger difference than changing players, as far as 1080p24 source to 1080p output is concerned.
> 
> 
> -Bill



I have an Oppo DV-980 already and enough HDMI Ins, cabinet space to house DVD+ BR. My AVR also has separate Burr-Browns per channel so I don't use the analogue out of my Oppo even though it is supposedly very good and has Faroudja chip if I ever wanted to send it analogue signal to upconvert.


It's funny to me though, that after people held off on getting a good upconverting player to wait for Blu Ray, the ultimate test of a Blu Ray player seems to be the upconversion and non-HD (non-HDMI) audio. People are then willing to pay more (more in fact than the price of a good upconversion DVD) in order to get a Blu Ray player that does that.... And if that's not enough incentive, network streaming finds its way in as well.

Thanks for your feedback. It seems then that if the Samsung 3600 has Deep Color (36 bit) I should just go out and buy it...


----------



## gbuy2001

*wmmclain--* I should also mention that I agree with you that 3-dimensionality (which is mostly affected by contrast) and color should be purely from the display. I saw one player that was quoting 48bit color. I would assume from what you say that all players that have 36bit color should have same output since BluRay is not compressed.


----------



## Ubertrout

My parents currently have the following components: 50" 1080i Pannasonic plasma, Onkyo 801 receiver, and 2 KEF K series speakers. The audio and video systems aren't integrated. They also have a DVD/SACD player (Sony NS 3100ES), and they'd like to be able to use the SACD functionality (they're currently just using it for movies, but they'd like to be able to use it for classical SACDs also) and my old Toshiba A20 HD-DVD player, which they have about 15 movies for (cheap buys in HD-DVDs waning days or movies I switched via red2blu).


They'd like Blu-Ray, and I'd like to upgrade the system from 2.0 to 3.1 (I'd actually like to do 5.1 but they don't want to do the wiring). They won't get a PS3. And it has to be something which works reasonably well - I don't want to get calls that it's working funny on a frequent basis.


I figure the best bet is a cheap Blu-Ray player. I'm thinking one that can do DTS reencode over TOSlink is the best bet, since it will be a simple connection cablewise, and use the Onkyo's Burr-Brown DACs. Which player do you guys recommend?


Recommendation for a center channel and subwoofer to supplement the KEF K speakers would also be great, but I recognize this might not be the right forum. Not looking to spend much money here generally (I recognize these are not cheap speakers, but regardless)


----------



## prozak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cobra30* /forum/post/16616479
> 
> 
> same here, after reading, maybe going with sammy 1600, I had a 1400 and sammy is extremely slow at updating the firmware



Hey Cobra, glad to see I'm not the only one going for ease of usability. There's a post a couple above yours about a guy complaining of freezing in his Sammy 1600, which sux if it plagues all players like the Pannys. I'd rather not pay almost double for a PS3 when I just want to watch movies, but I just want things to work.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gbuy2001* /forum/post/16620887
> 
> 
> I would assume from what you say that all players that have 36bit color should have same output since BluRay is not compressed.



Not compressed?


-Bill


----------



## Cattledog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/16619037
> 
> 
> Cattledog, please don't put your replies inside a quote of another post. It makes it impossible to quote your response in turn.
> 
> 
> You said:
> "no bd player (that i am aware of) can resume play from the pause point."
> 
> What? Any BD player can pause and resume. I think what you mean is that some discs can't *stop* playback and then resume, but must be bookmarked instead. But even such Java discs can be paused/resumed.



You are correct sir! I was thinking stop resume.


CD


----------



## gbuy2001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/16621518
> 
> 
> Not compressed?
> 
> 
> -Bill



Sorry, I am assuming from your comments about independence of Blu Ray vs. brand that the storage of Blu Ray on the disk is in a loss-less compressed format or an uncompressed format, which is then decoded and communicated via HMDI as a not compressed signal that matches the source. Is that not correct?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gbuy2001* /forum/post/16622335
> 
> 
> Sorry, I am assuming from your comments about independence of Blu Ray vs. brand that the storage of Blu Ray on the disk is in a loss-less compressed format or an uncompressed format, which is then decoded and communicated via HMDI as a not compressed signal that matches the source. Is that not correct?



I'm not following you very well. Blu-ray uses AVC, VC1 or MPEG2 for video data, all of which are lossy compression methods.


Further, the video is encoded using YCbCr 4:2:0, just as with DVD. Each dimension uses somewhat less than 8 bits and the chroma resolution is 1/4 the luma resolution.


-Bill


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gbuy2001* /forum/post/16622335
> 
> 
> Sorry, I am assuming from your comments about independence of Blu Ray vs. brand that the storage of Blu Ray on the disk is in a loss-less compressed format or an uncompressed format, which is then decoded and communicated via HMDI as a not compressed signal that matches the source. Is that not correct?



What you describe is accurate for audio on Blu-ray, not video. All the talk of "lossless codecs" in this context refers to audio.


Compression is necessary to fit HD video onto a Blu-ray disc. Uncompressed, even using the most efficient HD format, just one hour of content at 1080p would exceed the capacity of a BD.


----------



## EKinNYC

hi everyone


Dont know much about BD, just keep seeing terminology flying around - BD Live 2.0, etc...


TV will be either a sammy 46B650 or 46B750. Should I pair that up with a PS3, or get a dedicated BD deck - sammy BD-P4600? I'm not a gamer (not much time with school and work), but getting the PS3 would allow me to play games once i do manage to find some time. how does the PQ from the PS3 compare to the BD-P4600?


----------



## caunyd

Hi guys. I need advice on which Blu ray player to get. I am hoping to spend around $300-$400.


What player do you think is the best one in the $300-400 range? My main concern is image quality. I already have a receiver that can decode the new high definition sound formats, so that is not as important to me.


What can you guys suggest? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caunyd* /forum/post/16624912
> 
> 
> Hi guys. I need advice on which Blu ray player to get. I am hoping to spend around $300-$400.
> 
> 
> What player do you think is the best one in the $300-400 range? My main concern is image quality. I already have a receiver that can decode the new high definition sound formats, so that is not as important to me.
> 
> 
> What can you guys suggest? Thanks in advance.



The Pioneer BDP-320 is the best choice.


----------



## gbakerc

now I am back to square one. I was dead set on getting LG-BD390 because I like the analog inputs. I have 5.1 and my HK-520 does not have HDMI. Also, I like the Netflix options. Now I am getting intrigued by PS3. I have been reading about Playon software with Netflix support and it would be nice to have an advanced game system as we just have a Wii. Any thoughts?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gbakerc* /forum/post/16626121
> 
> 
> now I am back to square one. I was dead set on getting LG-BD390 because I like the analog inputs. I have 5.1 and my HK-520 does not have HDMI. Also, I like the Netflix options. Now I am getting intrigued by PS3. I have been reading about Playon software with Netflix support and it would be nice to have an advanced game system as we just have a Wii. Any thoughts?



The two biggest cons are (1) no lossless audio without HDMI, and (2) you will be using a lot more electrical power and hardware when streaming with PlayOn/PS3 than you would with an enabled BD player. There's also the need to purchase a 3rd party solution if you need to integrate a PS3 with a universal IR remote, and then there's the PS3's unique installation requirements.


In return you get a lot of extra functionality, obviously. The media serving capabilities of the PS3 are considerably wider and deeper than those of any BD player, plus the gaming, browsing, and storage features. BD playback is second to none, and SD upscaling is very good, if not top-tier.


But there are other ways to stream. Including connecting your computer directly to your TV and bypassing PlayOn, PS3, BD player, and everything else, including cost.


----------



## secutanudu

Hello,


I have a new panasonic TC-P50S1 set. I am looking for a blu-ray player to go with it. I am looking mainly for good PQ and netflix/youtube compatibility, and I want to keep it as close to $200 as I can.


Any suggestions?


Thanks!


----------



## gbakerc

You make some good points. eventually I will get a receiver with HDMI. The 520 is the size of a house and does not fit in my entertainment center. I have had 3 harmony remotes. 1 died, son dropped one in water and my new one just got smashed by my 1 year old. I am off universals unless they make indestructable ones. I would still get the surround out of optical, correct? just not lossless? I occasionally watch netflix on my computer which I like not sure how often i would do it, but it is a nice feature. Starting to lean towards the ps3 now as I have a 10 year old who would love it.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gbakerc* /forum/post/16626720
> 
> 
> I would still get the surround out of optical, correct? just not lossless?



Yes, and the "core" audio from BDs that you will get with the optical connections sounds great. Many people find it indistinguishable, or nearly so, from lossless.



> Quote:
> I occasionally watch netflix on my computer which I like not sure how often i would do it, but it is a nice feature. Starting to lean towards the ps3 now as I have a 10 year old who would love it.



The problem with that is the struggle over who gets to use the PS3. I have problems with that when my son comes home to visit... and he's 24!


----------



## Cads




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caunyd* /forum/post/16624912
> 
> 
> Hi guys. I need advice on which Blu ray player to get. I am hoping to spend around $300-$400.
> 
> 
> What player do you think is the best one in the $300-400 range? My main concern is image quality. I already have a receiver that can decode the new high definition sound formats, so that is not as important to me.
> 
> 
> What can you guys suggest? Thanks in advance.



Samsung BD-P3600

Netflix-- Great. super simple! Netflix needs more choices, but that is not Samsung's fault.


----------



## ericlhyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gbuy2001* /forum/post/16619897
> 
> 
> Bill, I can understand your arguement about the 1080p 24fps content per pixel so long as the player has the bandwidth to take all the information and send it which I would assume all decent players can do.
> 
> 
> I tend to distinguish subtle variations in color, shading, 3-dimensionality, etc in LCD (I used to do photography, dark room and Transmission Electron Microscopy so I had to train my eyes to subtlety in my youth). Can you or someone else comment on how HDMI 1.3a compatible players differ in terms of the color processing and output? My AVR (Denon 988) and my TV (Sony 46" XBR4) both supposedly can handle deep color.
> 
> 
> I am curious whether as a beta-tester you have discussed with Oppo how they expect to differentiate in Blu Ray if that is the case. Is the differentiation purely in terms of out-dated technology (DVD up-conversion, analogue outs and on-board decoding?)????



Deep color is only relevant if the disc is encoded with this feature. If any exist, they are few.


----------



## EKinNYC

how is this different from the 1600?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericlhyman* /forum/post/16627702
> 
> 
> Deep color is only relevant if the disc is encoded with this feature. If any exist, they are few.



I don't think any such Blu-ray video exist; it's not part of the standard.


One could nominate Blu-ray "deep color" as the most current forum hysteria with the most neglible effect.


-Bill


----------



## caunyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cads* /forum/post/16627665
> 
> 
> Samsung BD-P3600
> 
> Netflix-- Great. super simple! Netflix needs more choices, but that is not Samsung's fault.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caunyd* /forum/post/16624912
> 
> 
> Hi guys. I need advice on which Blu ray player to get. I am hoping to spend around $300-$400.
> 
> 
> What player do you think is the best one in the $300-400 range? My main concern is image quality. I already have a receiver that can decode the new high definition sound formats, so that is not as important to me.
> 
> 
> What can you guys suggest? Thanks in advance.




So far I have the Pioneer BDP 320 and Samsung 3600. Any other suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## gbuy2001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/16622591
> 
> 
> I'm not following you very well. Blu-ray uses AVC, VC1 or MPEG2 for video data, all of which are lossy compression methods.
> 
> 
> Further, the video is encoded using YCbCr 4:2:0, just as with DVD. Each dimension uses somewhat less than 8 bits and the chroma resolution is 1/4 the luma resolution.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Okay, now I'm quite confused. I see reviews talking about different LG models having different performance on standard tests from a calibration disk (390 vs. 300 and 370) using different scenes and looking at "jaggies." and the forum concensus is that all major brands look the same and video processing is not useful, source should be maintained: no "gilding the rose." But if the source itself is compressed in a lossy format, then intrinsically recovering something representative of the lost information is neccessary and a Blu Ray player's ability to do this will differentiate it.


I would agree with statements that the difference between DVD and Blu Ray is obviously far more significant than that between Blu Ray players, but I am very curious to understand where Blu Ray brands differ. From your reply you are certainly studied on the subject so very interested in any guidance you can provide.


I can envision multiple situations:


(1) Typical movie watching where you are 10 feet from the screen and the difference between 1080p and 720p is lost (except in motion).

(2) WHen a film comes on (Sirens comes to mind) where you are eyeball pressed to the screen trying to interpret the content accurately at a pixel level.


Can you explain better your comments about Blu Ray all looking the same in this context.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gbuy2001* /forum/post/16631600
> 
> 
> Okay, now I'm quite confused. I see reviews talking about different LG models having different performance on standard tests from a calibration disk (390 vs. 300 and 370) using different scenes and looking at "jaggies." and the forum concensus is that all major brands look the same and video processing is not useful, source should be maintained: no "gilding the rose." But if the source itself is compressed in a lossy format, then intrinsically recovering something representative of the lost information is neccessary and a Blu Ray player's ability to do this will differentiate it.
> 
> 
> I would agree with statements that the difference between DVD and Blu Ray is obviously far more significant than that between Blu Ray players, but I am very curious to understand where Blu Ray brands differ. From your reply you are certainly studied on the subject so very interested in any guidance you can provide.
> 
> 
> I can envision multiple situations:
> 
> 
> (1) Typical movie watching where you are 10 feet from the screen and the difference between 1080p and 720p is lost (except in motion).
> 
> (2) WHen a film comes on (Sirens comes to mind) where you are eyeball pressed to the screen trying to interpret the content accurately at a pixel level.
> 
> 
> Can you explain better your comments about Blu Ray all looking the same in this context.



When talking about jaggies people are probably testing deinterlacing performance on 480i (for DVD or Blu-ray extras) or 1080i content (as on the Spear & Munsil calibration disc, their edge-adaptive and motion adaptive clips).


That really doesn't apply to 99% of Blu-ray content which is film-based 1080p24. No deinterlacing involved.


I suppose some scaling steps could introduce video artifacts, say taking 1080p down to 768, but producing 1920x1080 should be dead easy and artifact free.


This is why I said "the forum consensus is that all Blu-ray players are pretty much the same when producing a 1080p signal from 1080p24 sources."


People report all sorts of things. Some things are possibly true, but others aren't. In the absense of verifiable tests, I don't pay much attention.


-Bill


----------



## ahwood23

Ok, now my head is spinning. I didn't realize that looking into Blu-Ray would confuse me so much, but then again, I've been working so much lately, I haven't been able to do my normal in-depth studying on the subject.


I have a couple questions, and I know they may sound very novice, but I apparently am when it comes to current AV products. I have a theater room that is currently setup with 5.1 sound (C,L,R, 2 surrounds, and Sub), with connections for 7.1 eventually. I purchased a Yamaha RX-V663 last year, so I believe I can do the full lossless audio over HDMI. Please correct me if I'm wrong. So analog shouldn't be an issue for me.


I am currently playing DVDs on my Xbox 360, and would like my Blu-Ray to take over that job, so one that upconverts DVDs fairly well is a big plus. (I'm not going to spend an extra $100 just for this feature, as I don't think I would notice it quite that much) I don't need Netflix streaming, as the Xbox can do that, and I'm not sure how much other BD-Live stuff I would actually use, with it being in a dedicated theater room. I mean, we do watch TV in there and stuff, but as far as like Pandora radio, which sounds like a great thing, just not sure how much we'd use it. Those features are nice, but not an absolute necessity. There is no RJ45 in that room, so one that has a wifi connection (or one that can be hooked to a wireless port or bridge, etc.) would be nice.


The 3 that keep coming up on here over and over are the Samsung 1600, the Panasonic 60, and the Sony 360. I'd like to keep my cost around $200ish. Is there another player I should be considering, and out of those, what would fit my situation the best?


I would really appreciate it if someone would actually comment on these players, and not just say, the Panny 60 is nice, buy it. Maybe I haven't searched quite right, but I can't seem to find reviews of how these 3 upconvert, and also how easy they are to hook up to a wireless system, so if you have any experience, or a website to point me to, I would very much appreciate it.


Thoughts?


----------



## BRAISKI

I am thinking of buying a "cheaper" BR player...


2 options are...

LG BD300

or

Samsung BD 1600


Which one would you ppl suggest?


----------



## Jim McC

Why not the Pan. BD60?


----------



## seadan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seadan* /forum/post/16617938
> 
> 
> I've been reading through as much of this thread as I can, and I'm still not sure which BD player to get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My setup is a Pioneer Elite PRO111 display with a Pioneer Elite VSX-82TXSi AVR. My AVR has HDMI, but not TrueHD or dtsHD onboard decoding, so I need onboard decoding (but not analog outputs).
> 
> 
> I'm buying this primarily for BD discs, though I'd love to have it replace my SD DVD player as well if the PQ is greater (I'm using a Samsung HD950 now). I have a wired ethernet port near my equipment (so wifi isn't a requirement), and I don't care so much about Netflix or other streaming functionality.
> 
> 
> Given that, I've been honing in on the Panasonic BD60 and Sony BDP-S360 as two of the top players for my needs. Of those, which one is best? What I've read gives Panasonic the edge in firmware and price, while Sony has the edge in UI and ease of use. Are there any other players (Pioneer 320, LG) I should be considering as well?
> 
> 
> I assume all players nowadays have discrete power controls (I use a universal remote)? I'm going to be using my universal remote so I don't think the "no eject button" on the Sony is a big deal for me.
> 
> 
> Any guidance is much appreciated!



I'm leaning towards the Sony BDP-S360 because I've got a few SonyStyle gift cards to burn...but after reading through this forum I'm wondering whether it's better to save $50 and get the BD60, or spend an extra $50 for the Pioneer BDP320. Any comparisons between the 3 in BD Quality and DVD quality? Given my setup, will the Pioneer provide significantly more value for the money over the Sony or Panasonic?


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seadan* /forum/post/16640514
> 
> 
> Given my setup, will the Pioneer provide significantly more value for the money over the Sony or Panasonic?



No.


----------



## a.boogeyman

I'm starting to look at Blueray to add to my setup here. I'm presently running all Marantz gear and Paradigm speakers. I'm going to read the "Help me decide thread" but with over 5,000 posts, it'll take some time. I do have a budget unfortunately an would like to stick to under $400 for sure.

My Marantz DVD will play CD's and the like so don't need a combo type unit.


Thanks


----------



## BRAISKI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/16640282
> 
> 
> Why not the Pan. BD60?



Actually I have check that


----------



## gbuy2001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/16632536
> 
> 
> That really doesn't apply to 99% of Blu-ray content which is film-based 1080p24. No deinterlacing involved.
> 
> This is why I said "the forum consensus is that all Blu-ray players are pretty much the same when producing a 1080p signal from 1080p2
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thanks for the feedback. Really appreciate it.


Have settled on the Samsung 3600 as a result -> It's basically a good unit for people like me who want a high quality Netflix and Pandora streaming box that coincidentally plays Blu Rays with exceptional quality. I will buy an extended warranty when I buy it as it has very poor serviceability.


----------



## Milzi

I'm looking for a new blu-ray player:

-2.0 Profile

-Bitstream of all HD sound formats


I don't think there is any player with 2.0 profile and source direct so I can do the upscaling on my Onkyo receiver?


Any suggestion?


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milzi* /forum/post/16646698
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a new blu-ray player:
> 
> I don't think there is any player with 2.0 profile and source direct so I can do the upscaling on my Onkyo receiver?



Pioneer BDP-320


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milzi* /forum/post/16646698
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a new blu-ray player:
> 
> -2.0 Profile
> 
> -Bitstream of all HD sound formats
> 
> 
> I don't think there is any player with 2.0 profile and source direct so I can do the upscaling on my Onkyo receiver?
> 
> 
> Any suggestion?



OPPO BDP-83.


-Bill


----------



## Ben Franklin

Most the players that have reviews posted on the Consumer Reports site, have the following statement in their detailed description: "Poor damaged high definition disc playback in our tests". This includes most of the popular 2008 models including those from Sony, Pioneer (even the BDP-05FD), Panasonic, Samsung, Sharp. A few have no such statement but also no statement that they do well with damaged discs: LG BD300, Onkyo DV-BD606, Denon DVD1800 and 2500, Marantz BD7003.


I don't know of any other review site that tests players this way. Has anybody tested their own player with damaged blu-ray discs?


----------



## stumlad

Couple of questions... Are there any players besides the PS3 that can do a *forced* 1080p24 -- even if it doesnt think the other end can handle it?


Right now with I have a powered HDMI splitter that can pass 1080p24.. I force 1080p24 through my PS3, and it goes to lcd monitor and projector. With my HD DVD (A30) player, forcing 1080p24 doesnt work... it is set for it, but ends up showing 1080i. The only way I can get 1080p24 is to hook it up directly to my projector.


How about any players that can send DVD at 1080p24?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stumlad* /forum/post/16652253
> 
> 
> Couple of questions... Are there any players besides the PS3 that can do a *forced* 1080p24 -- even if it doesnt think the other end can handle it?
> 
> 
> Right now with I have a powered HDMI splitter that can pass 1080p24.. I force 1080p24 through my PS3, and it goes to lcd monitor and projector. With my HD DVD (A30) player, forcing 1080p24 doesnt work... it is set for it, but ends up showing 1080i. The only way I can get 1080p24 is to hook it up directly to my projector.
> 
> 
> How about any players that can send DVD at 1080p24?



The OPPO BDP-83 does both.


-Bill


----------



## mikroski

I'm considering between Pioneer BDP-LX71 amd Sony BDP S550. Which player will you choose and why?


Thank you very much

Pal


----------



## hdblu

Mikroski post above

I would go for the LX71, Because my 550 broke down about 8 weeks ago and today I got it back it working alright touch wood







. I hope it last longer then 2 weeks this time.


----------



## SirStrider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/16652683
> 
> 
> The OPPO BDP-83 does both.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Bill,


I've been saying to myself, "where can i find a BR player that upconverts as well as the Oppo DVD player, and does SACD, DVD-A, etc...


Looks like Oppo does it again...


I'd want to wait for the release, plus maybe till the kinks are out, but sure looks like the OPPO BDP-83 has it all. Or will have very soon. (Their site says it is not released, but you say it is -- where is it for sale -- none of the "where to buy" in the FAQ lead me to one for sale!!!)


Thanks for your input -- I can stop searching.


I'm on their email list now, too, waiting for notification...



-Tom


----------



## Ben Franklin

Does the BDP-83 play damaged discs better than the competition? As I mentioned in a previous post, Consumer's Reports says the majority of players do poorly in their tests.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirStrider* /forum/post/16653323
> 
> 
> Bill,
> 
> 
> I've been saying to myself, "where can i find a BR player that upconverts as well as the Oppo DVD player, and does SACD, DVD-A, etc...
> 
> 
> Looks like Oppo does it again...
> 
> 
> I'd want to wait for the release, plus maybe till the kinks are out, but sure looks like the OPPO BDP-83 has it all. Or will have very soon. (Their site says it is not released, but you say it is -- where is it for sale -- none of the "where to buy" in the FAQ lead me to one for sale!!!)
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input -- I can stop searching.
> 
> 
> I'm on their email list now, too, waiting for notification...
> 
> 
> 
> -Tom



Register here: http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-b...-Register.aspx 


It's a first-come first-serve waiting list but people say the wait is only a few days now.


-Bill


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ben Franklin* /forum/post/16653379
> 
> 
> Does the BDP-83 play damaged discs better than the competition? As I mentioned in a previous post, Consumer's Reports says the majority of players do poorly in their tests.



Is there a standard test for damaged Blu-ray disc playback performance? I haven't heard of one. In the absence of that I don't know what anyone can say.


I would not expect any machine to play a disc that is physically cracked. They should accomodate scratches but none of my 50-60 rentals have had scratches.


See How well does the player handle scratched and dirty Blu-ray discs? for more.


-Bill


----------



## juda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BRAISKI* /forum/post/16639740
> 
> 
> I am thinking of buying a "cheaper" BR player...
> 
> 
> 2 options are...
> 
> LG BD300
> 
> or
> 
> Samsung BD 1600
> 
> 
> Which one would you ppl suggest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://***************/9/R/i.jpg[/IMG[/URL] ]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> On this one i'd go for the LG, it's slighty higher priced & I am a samsung fan but I would take the LG all day here..seems you have your mind made up between the 2 [IMG]http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## clapton101

I have a Pio 5010 plasma, VSX-91 AVR, and a Panasonic BD35 right now. I am looking into getting a Pioneer BD player but was curious which one i am looking at the 51, the 320 and the BDP23 which would you all pick and why, or would you stay with the bd35 for the time being? All help would be appreciated


----------



## HockeyKat

I know I am likely the 5millionth person to ask this kind of question, but here goes anyhow... what should I upgrade to? I would like to stay at or under $300-350.


Right now the set up is:

Samsung 67A510 (DLP)

Pioneer Elite SC-05

TWC-DVR (not sure of model)

Samsung BDP-1500

old xbox

crummy dvd-rw/vhs

HTPC (old, processor not capable of much)


I am considering unloading the BDP-1500 on craiglist, could probably get $200 out of it. It doesn't seem to like to play regular DVDs now that it is hooked up to the SC-05, and I would really, really like to have netflix streaming and I have read that building a new HTPC isn't really worth it as you can't stream HD through it anyhow.


I care mostly about DVD upconversion, sound, video quality, and netflix/pandora streaming either via wireless or ethernet.


Also, how is the HD quality through the wireless streaming, either through a bridge or through the player? I assume that you can do HD through these boxes?


Has anyone tried a coax-ethernet adapter? I have read the powerline ones don't do very well. I would LOVE to run ethernet to this room but it isn't very doable without a LOT of wall patching.


Thanks!!


----------



## cubankid

Sony BDP-S350 @ $209.99

Panasonic DMP-BD60K @ $249.99

LG BD370 @ $249.99

Panasonic BDP-51FD @ $254.99


Which one would be the better buy or be the better player? Or if you know of a better player at around the same price, please let me know. Need to buy tonight.


----------



## aross99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubankid* /forum/post/16662666
> 
> 
> Sony BDP-S350 @ $209.99
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BD60K @ $249.99
> 
> LG BD370 @ $249.99
> 
> Panasonic BDP-51FD @ $254.99
> 
> 
> Which one would be the better buy or be the better player? Or if you know of a better player at around the same price, please let me know. Need to buy tonight.



I think you mean Pioneer BDP-51FD. That would be my choice...


----------



## cubankid

Pioneer BDP-51FD, any objections please let me know by 4:00 p.m. as I am going to best buy to pick it up.


----------



## rcserg

Which one and why?


Magnavox NB500MGX $128 minus 10%


Samsung 1500 $159.00


----------



## Jim McC

I'd buy the BD60, but it depends on what features you need.


----------



## rcserg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/16665710
> 
> 
> I'd buy the BD60, but it depends on what features you need.



Only interested in these two at these price points. My PS3 is doing everything I need right now. This will be a second unit.


----------



## rcruz2525

Looking to get my first Blue-Ray player. I have a Pioneer Plasma Elite 141 and I just order the Denon 4310 AV Receiver. I will be using it for Blue-Ray and DVD's only. I would like to be around $1,000 dollar range if it is necessary, less would be better. Most reviews that I have read give great reviews at the Paystation but I don't know if that is the correct choice for me. I want the best video and sound possible via HDMI 1.3. I don't care of a player that does everything all I care is Blue-ray and DVD's only.


Thank everyone for any advice


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rcruz2525* /forum/post/16666670
> 
> 
> Looking to get my first Blue-Ray player. I have a Pioneer Plasma Elite 141 and I just order the Denon 4310 AV Receiver. I will be using it for Blue-Ray and DVD's only. I would like to be around $1,000 dollar range if it is necessary, less would be better. Most reviews that I have read give great reviews at the Paystation but I don't know if that is the correct choice for me. I want the best video and sound possible via HDMI 1.3. I don't care of a player that does everything all I care is Blue-ray and DVD's only.
> 
> 
> Thank everyone for any advice



For that price range you should have the OPPO BDP-83 on your list: $499.


-Bill


----------



## 0zzy

I would like to know which one to buy as i dont know which one would be better. I want to use the blu-ray player with a 1080p projetor. Specs are here http://www.epson.com.au/products/pro...5000_specs.asp . I have been told to go with the ps3 by a harvey norman retailer but i would like other advice as i know nothing about them. Need to undestand the pros and cons and your thoughts on which one you prefer. THANKS


----------



## Hogfan2502

I've been looking to get a new blu-ray player but can't decide on which one to get. Just wondering if you guys can help me out on getting the right one. Cnet.com has the Samsung BDP 3600 and the LG-BD 390 rated the highest but i've read problems with the Samsung. I really want the Netflix Streaming and a Great Picture, so these two look to be the best to choose from. Please give me your feedback and suggestions.


----------



## sadmaker

looks like BD prices are dropping left and right. Money is tight, soIm wondering if I should get the Panny BD60 at $210 or save some $ and grab the $130 Insignia at BB(buddy has it, loves it). I figure if it craps out in a couple of years I can just replace it it as good player will definately be below $100-150 by then.


----------



## Spoonkerve

guys i just got a panny v10 and while i am waiting for the unit to be delivered i would like to ask what bd player will work well in terms of watching blue ray discs, HDDVD, listening to tunes on my 5.1 system etc.


im choosing between the panny bd80 or the onkyo bd606. this in turn will be hooked up to an onkyo or marantz receiver( unsure on what models yet)


setup: panny v10 50

bd80 or onkyo bd606 player

BW 5.1 speakers.


any advice would be great.


----------



## demonfoo

The Onkyo BD player's DACs might be better, but that only matters if you're using its analog outputs; really, this should not be relevant if you're looking at a recent mid-range receiver. If you're not going to use analog outputs, I suggest getting the Panasonic DMP-BD60. I've been very happy with my BD35.


Keep in mind that no BD players are going to play HD DVD - it is a dead format commercially, so no one is supporting it with new players or new titles. Toshiba (the primary backer of the format) withdrew it from the market.


Also, the BD player won't interact with iTunes, but if you have an Airport Express or Extreme with AirTunes support, you can definitely hook that up. I have mine attached to my A/V receiver via optical digital out, and it works fine.


----------



## Spoonkerve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *demonfoo* /forum/post/16668197
> 
> 
> The Onkyo BD player's DACs might be better, but that only matters if you're using its analog outputs; really, this should not be relevant if you're looking at a recent mid-range receiver. If you're not going to use analog outputs, I suggest getting the Panasonic DMP-BD60. I've been very happy with my BD35.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that no BD players are going to play HD DVD - it is a dead format commercially, so no one is supporting it with new players or new titles. Toshiba (the primary backer of the format) withdrew it from the market.
> 
> 
> Also, the BD player won't interact with iTunes, but if you have an Airport Express or Extreme with AirTunes support, you can definitely hook that up. I have mine attached to my A/V receiver via optical digital out, and it works fine.



thank you for your reply, i may consider the bd60 or even the 80 for the meantime. no worries about the hddvd. i am no techie or audiphile so most of these things is beyond my grasp. just joined the forum to research on a good plasma suddenly there is so much info







starting to get expensive.


----------



## rstand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hogfan2502* /forum/post/16667732
> 
> 
> I've been looking to get a new blu-ray player but can't decide on which one to get. Just wondering if you guys can help me out on getting the right one. Cnet.com has the Samsung BDP 3600 and the LG-BD 390 rated the highest but i've read problems with the Samsung. I really want the Netflix Streaming and a Great Picture, so these two look to be the best to choose from. Please give me your feedback and suggestions.



I did a lot of research and settled on the BDP-3600. I have had no issues and no problems. The sound and PQ are excellent. Pandora and Netflix work as advertised.


Read through the threads on ANY player in this forum and you will find users with problems--some small, some big. This is the nature of these forums. I can only speak for myself, obviously, but from my experience would recommend this player.


----------



## Honey1

Hello to all,


I live in France and I currently have a French and a Japanese PS3 as BD players. I occasionnaly also use a US one, which I brought back from NYC a year ago for members of my family. I will probably be back in NYC next week and I am wondering if the time has not come to upgrade my zone A BD player. I am searching for a better PQ and, possibly, better AQ than the PS3. My receiver does not decode lossless audio formats, so these must be decoded in the player. My (main) display is a 108" screen lit by an RS2. What do you all think? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## MarkZ

My theater setup is approaching 8 years old. The main players are a JVC DLA-SX21 projector, and an Anthem AVM 20 receiver. I bought into a Toshiba HD-A1SN HD DVD player in the very beginning because in my opinion (at the time) the Toshiba was quite cheaper and the picture just looked so much better given the Blue Ray stuff at the time. Oh well. The projector won't handle 1080p, but I believe it's fine with the all the earlier "lesser" resolutions. I bought one of those early HDMI thingies (Dtronics 1x2 dvi amp?) that seems to deal ok with the HDMI cable/HDCP issues that were not addressed with my projector. I've seen the two new BD players at COSTCO (Panasonic DMP-BD605 and the Sony BDP-BX2) and the prices are much more civilized seemingly. Would I be making a big mistake with one of those? They both seem to have component video outputs and digital audio outputs in case the HDMI cable was a no go for me.


----------



## zer0cool2007

So, just added a Panasonic 42" Plasma (TC-P42X1) in our bedroom.

Now looking to add Blu-Ray and trying to decide between these two players at Conn's. (I've got a $50.00 off any item priced at $100.00 or more coupon).


1. Panasonic DMP-BD60 ($249.00 less $50.00).

Advantage being it will work with the TV's remote

(Wife hates the pile of remotes).

Negative being that it would have to be shipped as the Conn's site does not show it as an in-store item.


2. Samsung BD-P1600 ($246.00 less $50.00, $3.00 cheaper than the P1500 for some reason).

Advantage being Netflix integration, and the fact that it is available in-store.

Negative being that it would not be a seamless integration with the Panasonic remote.


I've also considered getting the Sammy and putting it in the family room, which has a 67" Samsung LED DLP and a remote that would integrate. (Although, I actually use a Logitech Harmony in there anyway). The P1600 would then replace the PS3, which would go into the bedroom (again adding a remote, but it does in the family room anyway).


I don't have a Netflix account, since I usually just buy the Blu or occasionally rent from Dish Network, but it would be nice to have. (The bedroom TV, for the moment just gets the secondary SD feed from the family room's 722K HD DVR). The Panasonic will have the Amazon streaming though.


What other factors should I consider?


----------



## Stanton

You could get a million suggestions (if they don't lock the thread), but I'll say this: don't make a component decision based on a remote control issue; you can always buy a universal remote (like a URC R50) to control EVERYTHING.


The Samsung -1600 player is a replacement for the -1500, and I would get that if you have any intention of Netflix streaming (I have a Samsung 2550 and use Netflix a LOT).


----------



## dolphins1lrb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/16667093
> 
> 
> For that price range you should have the OPPO BDP-83 on your list: $499.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Does the Oppo support the Netflix/Pandora or Itunes?


----------



## jjbaulikki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stanton* /forum/post/16675749
> 
> 
> You could get a million suggestions (if they don't lock the thread), but I'll say this: don't make a component decision based on a remote control issue; you can always buy a universal remote (like a URC R50) to control EVERYTHING.
> 
> 
> The Samsung -1600 player is a replacement for the -1500, and I would get that if you have any intention of Netflix streaming (I have a Samsung 2550 and use Netflix a LOT).



Thanks, I have been considering getting the 2550.


----------



## juda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rcserg* /forum/post/16665077
> 
> 
> Which one and why?
> 
> 
> Magnavox NB500MGX $128 minus 10%
> 
> 
> Samsung 1500 $159.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://***************/9/F/i.jpg[/IMG[/URL] ]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Samsung all day friend..


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dolphins1lrb* /forum/post/16676006
> 
> 
> Does the Oppo support the Netflix/Pandora or Itunes?



No.


-Bill


----------



## troiano

I have a samsung bd1400, I've been happy with it. But Im wondering if I wanted to upgrade and keep my spending under $250, would it be worth upgrading? I havent researched all the tech specs on different players, frankly a lot of that puts me to sleep, so I'm not sure all the audio formats are supported in my current bd player. Just wanted some opinions on whether it was worth upgrading, if I was only going to spend $200? Are there newer features that make it worth upgrading?


Thanks for the input


----------



## HockeyKat

^ I am curious to hear the answer for this one too.


I posted before, have a Samsung 1500, and wonder if upgrading to the 2500 or 2550 is worth it. I would LOVE the netflix support...


----------



## onemanswarm

Thank you all in advance for your help and consideration. I recently got a Panasonic TH50PZ85U and now find to my horror that I would rather watch Night at the Museum in HD on TNT than something good from my own DVD collection. I got the wife's permission to upgrade to BD, and found two players that I like within the budget she afforded me.


My top priorities are as follows:

1. BD picture quality

2. Upgraded DVD picture quality

3. Optical/Bitstream audio to non-HDMI 5.1 receiver


All else (including price) being equal, which player would you recommend?

Sony BD S350

Panasonic BD60


----------



## Bfadams

onemanswarm,


You may want to cosider analog speaker outs if your receiver has speaker ins The lossless audio is definitely worth it. Plus extends the life of the receiver.


----------



## rstand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onemanswarm* /forum/post/16678387
> 
> 
> Thank you all in advance for your help and consideration. I recently got a Panasonic TH50PZ85U and now find to my horror that I would rather watch Night at the Museum in HD on TNT than something good from my own DVD collection. I got the wife's permission to upgrade to BD, and found two players that I like within the budget she afforded me.
> 
> 
> My top priorities are as follows:
> 
> 1. BD picture quality
> 
> 2. Upgraded DVD picture quality
> 
> 3. Optical/Bitstream audio to non-HDMI 5.1 receiver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All else (including price) being equal, which player would you recommend?
> 
> Sony BD S350
> 
> Panasonic BD60




As you do your research, put the Samsung BDP-3600 on your list for consideration. It has the 7.1 analog outs mentioned in the previous post.


----------



## onemanswarm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstand* /forum/post/16681594
> 
> 
> As you do your research, put the Samsung BDP-3600 on your list for consideration. It has the 7.1 analog outs mentioned in the previous post.



Unfortunately, that model appears to be a bit beyond my present means (about $150 more than the two I mentioned). How much of an improvement will a non-audiophile such as myself notice from the analog inputs vs. the optical in 5.1?


----------



## VarmintCong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onemanswarm* /forum/post/16681865
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, that model appears to be a bit beyond my present means (about $150 more than the two I mentioned). How much of an improvement will a non-audiophile such as myself notice from the analog inputs vs. the optical in 5.1?



I wouldn't bother with analog 5.1 unless you have a really nice receiver, like a Rotel or something.

Legacy audio over optical sounds really good by itself.


In fact it sounds better than HD audio from my Sharp HP20's analog 5.1. (probably crappy D/A converters in the player)


----------



## Ericb25

Well its time to pull the trigger on a BP i'm debating between the LG BD390,Panasonic DMP-BD80K, Samsung BD-P3600 , and the Pioneer BDP-320. I need a player that has the multi-channel analog out as my reciever does not have HDMI. All the players are on sale at Best Buy where I have a $100 gift card, anyone have any experience with these players I know they are pretty new. I think I am leaning towards the LG as it appears to have gotten more favorable reviews and it also has integrated Wi-Fi; Netflix, YouTube, and CinemaNow. I also have read that load times are pretty quick. Overall my biggest concerns are best bluray picture quality im not that concerned with the players upscale capability because I have a Pioneer DV-400 which I think does a great job of this, also Netflix is a nice feature but my XBOX also has this capability. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onemanswarm* /forum/post/16681865
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, that model appears to be a bit beyond my present means (about $150 more than the two I mentioned). How much of an improvement will a non-audiophile such as myself notice from the analog inputs vs. the optical in 5.1?



Actually, the Samsungs offer better optical output too -- they can re-encode Dolby TrueHD to DTS core format, which allows a much higher bitrate than Dolby Digital core.


I'd get the P2500...


----------



## Sam Beckett

I'm looking for my first Blu-Ray player but also want to be able to access IPTV, play movies from our network server, internet radio, etc. Should I purchase the Oppo BDP-83 and Popcorn Hour C-200 or just go with the all-in-one Dune HD Center?


Important features for me are:


Blu-Ray player with superb video (using Infocus X10 on 125 screen)

Excellent up conversion since we still have a large DVD collection

Fast Blu-Ray load times. I know the Oppo is quick but haven't seen the Dune's load times.

User friendly menu system so that the wifey doesn't get flustered

Quality of customer support - firmware upgrades, etc.


I was leaning towards buying the Oppo and Popcorn Hour however, would I get the best of both with the Dune? I haven't found many detailed specs on the Dune yet so I'm having difficulty comparing. If the BDP-83 and C-200 combo is that much better then I'll wait until they are released (hopefully soon?).


Would love to hear your input.


----------



## vc69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam Beckett* /forum/post/16684921
> 
> 
> Important features for me are:
> 
> 
> Blu-Ray player with superb video (using Infocus X10 on 125” screen)
> 
> Excellent up conversion since we still have a large DVD collection
> 
> Fast Blu-Ray load times. I know the Oppo is quick but haven’t seen the Dune’s load times.
> 
> User friendly menu system so that the wifey doesn’t get flustered
> 
> Quality of customer support – firmware upgrades, etc.
> 
> 
> I was leaning towards buying the Oppo and Popcorn Hour however, would I get the best of both with the Dune? I haven’t found many detailed specs on the Dune yet so I'm having difficulty comparing. If the BDP-83 and C-200 combo is that much better then I’ll wait until they are released (hopefully soon?).
> 
> 
> Would love to hear your input.



I use a BDP-83 for disc playback and a sub - $500 HTPC for everything else. I'm very pleased. The OPPO is the best A/V purchase I have ever made.


----------



## eh1040

I just purchased a Panasonic TC-P46G10 and I have a HR 20 receiver from DirecTV. My audio receiver is a Denon AVR 2106. My surround system is basic, it is a Bose Acoustimass 10 series.


I would like to know what Blu Ray player would be best for this system?

My main concern is PQ and sound. I don't need Netflix or any on line service, just to play BR movies.


I want to spend up to $250. I am looking at the Panny BD-60 but is that enough or is there better.


I am sorry it is the same old question but I appreciate the vast knowledge on this forum.


----------



## bpearse

I am looking for the best player that might allow me to replace my HTPC. Mostly I use my HTPC for playing video files: mpg4, mkv, mpg, ts, avi, wmv. I have all my video on a shared drive. Is there a player that will access these movies over my home lan, and serve them up for me on my blu-ray player for my HDTV? It seems several will do it by USB, but I was hoping for one that does it over the LAN.


----------



## littleberry

I am confused about Blu-Ray players - I am giving up on my HTPC because I keep getting blu-ray discs that won't play - after I struggle with downloads, then, I rent another one an it won't play. So I am wondering would I have the same problem with a stand-alone player? What are the chances that I would get home with a blu-ray rental from blockbuster and it won't play? How does one go about "upgrading" a stand-alone? Which model has the best reputation for being able to play whatever tricks they employ on their rental blu-rays? I want this strictly for playing blu-ray rentals from blockbuster - using nothing but a straight HDMI cable to my Samsung 40" LCD (ln40a450, which has good enough sound for me). Nothing fancy, just reliably being able to play the different blu-rays i rent, and, if I have to do some kind of upgrade via telephone, as long as it is not too difficult and risk crashing the unit and can be done at night when we all set to watch a rental (due back the next day!).


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpearse* /forum/post/16686996
> 
> 
> I am looking for the best player that might allow me to replace my HTPC. Mostly I use my HTPC for playing video files: mpg4, mkv, mpg, ts, avi, wmv. I have all my video on a shared drive. Is there a player that will access these movies over my home lan, and serve them up for me on my blu-ray player for my HDTV? It seems several will do it by USB, but I was hoping for one that does it over the LAN.



You'll probably need to look at media server products: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forum...aysprune=&f=39 


An upcoming Popcorn Hour product has optional Blu-ray, and I've seen discussion of the Dune product, but haven't followed it closely.


-Bill


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *littleberry* /forum/post/16687303
> 
> 
> I am confused about Blu-Ray players - I am giving up on my HTPC because I keep getting blu-ray discs that won't play - after I struggle with downloads, then, I rent another one an it won't play. So I am wondering would I have the same problem with a stand-alone player? What are the chances that I would get home with a blu-ray rental from blockbuster and it won't play? How does one go about "upgrading" a stand-alone? Which model has the best reputation for being able to play whatever tricks they employ on their rental blu-rays? I want this strictly for playing blu-ray rentals from blockbuster - using nothing but a straight HDMI cable to my Samsung 40" LCD (ln40a450, which has good enough sound for me). Nothing fancy, just reliably being able to play the different blu-rays i rent, and, if I have to do some kind of upgrade via telephone, as long as it is not too difficult and risk crashing the unit and can be done at night when we all set to watch a rental (due back the next day!).



That's a good question, but I don't have a definite answer. There have been a lot of complaints about discs not playing on various models but I don't know of an article that collects all this info into a score or rating.


One of the problems is that the studios keep changing the way they author discs, partly for features and partly for copy protection. Players need firmware upgrades to deal with this and not all vendors are providing them quickly.


This will never stop, by the way, so you want a model that is well supported by its maker. You will have to do firmware upgrades from time to time, so a quick and easy procedure is good.


The OPPO BDP-83 has no failures to play that I have heard of, but at $499 it is expensive compared to many others, and its features are overkill for your needs.


I've been hearing good things about the JVC model, and it is much more economical: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1131998 


-Bill


----------



## Flat

I'm looking for some blu-ray players that can decode all the new HD sound formats and send them out via 7.1 analog RCA outputs.


I'm pretty sure the Samsung BD-P3600 has that feature. Are there any others? They all seem to be on the expensive side that have that feature.


Thanks.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flat* /forum/post/16691148
> 
> 
> I'm looking for some blu-ray players that can decode all the new HD sound formats and send them out via 7.1 analog RCA outputs.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the Samsung BD-P3600 has that feature. Are there any others? They all seem to be on the expensive side that have that feature.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



OPPO BDP-83.


You might check the chart in the first post here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1050507 


...although it does not seem to be complete. I notice the OPPO is missing some codec entries which should be filled in, and the price is $499, not $599.



-Bill


----------



## Selvos

I am looking for a player that will be used 90% Br movies. I want the best PQ/AQ I can get. Are most players on the same level with BRs now? looking at the 1600, the 2500, bd 60 etc. give me some good advice please Thanks!


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selvos* /forum/post/16692582
> 
> 
> I am looking for a player that will be used 90% Br movies. I want the best PQ/AQ I can get. Are most players on the same level with BRs now?



In terms of Blu-ray picture quality? The forum consensus is that all Blu-ray players have very similar picture quality when producing 1080p from 1080p24 source material, which is how most Blu-ray titles are recorded.


I know less about audio. It will depend on the rest of your gear and how you connect the player.


-Bill


----------



## jacwood

ok so I know Ill get yelled at for this but here it goes anyway:



I have had a PS3 for a while to use for Blu-Ray and streaming of Mkv (legit rips have young kids keep there dirty little paws off of them) looking for another B-R player to either stream the MKV files most at 8-10 gig from pc OR forget the whole streaming thing and go with a good player in the $250 (wife budget )range .doesnt need analog audio out just hdmi will be going through a pioneer 1018ah reciever

thanks for any input or links to help


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacwood* /forum/post/16694974
> 
> 
> ok so I know Ill get yelled at for this but here it goes anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a PS3 for a while to use for Blu-Ray and streaming of Mkv (legit rips have young kids keep there dirty little paws off of them) looking for another B-R player to either stream the MKV files most at 8-10 gig from pc OR forget the whole streaming thing and go with a good player in the $250 (wife budget )range .doesnt need analog audio out just hdmi will be going through a pioneer 1018ah reciever
> 
> thanks for any input or links to help


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8&goto=newpost


----------



## jacwood

to funny fafner I was just there may have to look into the jvc


----------



## jarablue

I just returned home from Best Buy with a Sony BDP S360 blu ray player. After reading some reviews here and elsewhere, I have come across the conclusion that I could of "done better" with my 300$+tax.


What would you guys recommend for the best blu ray player with a 300$ max budget? I am about to take this back in the AM but I'll wait for what you guys recommend. I was leaning toward the Pioneer BDP-51FD as the best bang for under 300$ market.


?


Thanks


----------



## kimosea

Hi,


I am deciding between LG 390 and Samsung P3600. I am concern about the picture quality. I like the features that both units have (a little more features on LG390). I saw the forum where people reported P3600 has pretty good video quality, and LG 390 is tend to look like a LG 370.


Please provide some advises =)


----------



## wdkerbow

Any recommendations?


I was initailly looking at the Sony players thining they would go best with my TV. The Onkyo BD player is beyond my budget of $350.00.


Appreciate any feedback!


David


----------



## filcro1

Have Denon 4308 so HDMI 1.3a will be my primary link.


Bought the Panasonic 80 and am retruning it. Music sounds thin. SD upconversion is poor. Even a fine collection of 96/24 music sounds like tin on the thing.


Denon 4308

4 Canton CT-1000

2 Canton 603's

1 BA 3 way Center

Sunfire Sub... 2,500 watts of clean bass


So which player do I get that will handle music with loving care? I own one SACD and about 1600 Music CD's. And tons of BR movies. DTS Audio CD's and such.


Is there a $600.00 player out there that I should look at?


Do I need to spend more money?


Based on my equipment, any advice would be VERY welcome. Thank you!!!


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filcro1* /forum/post/16705555
> 
> 
> Have Denon 4308 so HDMI 1.3a will be my primary link.
> 
> 
> Bought the Panasonic 80 and am retruning it. Music sounds thin. SD upconversion is poor. Even a fine collection of 96/24 music sounds like tin on the thing.
> 
> 
> Denon 4308
> 
> 4 Canton CT-1000
> 
> 2 Canton 603's
> 
> 1 BA 3 way Center
> 
> Sunfire Sub... 2,500 watts of clean bass
> 
> 
> So which player do I get that will handle music with loving care? I own one SACD and about 1600 Music CD's. And tons of BR movies. DTS Audio CD's and such.
> 
> 
> Is there a $600.00 player out there that I should look at?
> 
> 
> Do I need to spend more money?
> 
> 
> Based on my equipment, any advice would be VERY welcome. Thank you!!!



You might look at the OPPO BDP-83, $499. I'm not qualified to make player comparisons, or to comment on what you get for more money.


-Bill


----------



## jacwood

went with the JVC picked it up at HHGREGG looks real good on a 105" 1080ub kids are watching surfs up no tweaking yet impressive for sure on speed and I do own a PS3 so I do want fast loading times

going to mess around with the MKV will let everyone know what I find out on the JVC thread


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filcro1* /forum/post/16705555
> 
> 
> Have Denon 4308 so HDMI 1.3a will be my primary link.
> 
> 
> Bought the Panasonic 80 and am retruning it. Music sounds thin. SD upconversion is poor. Even a fine collection of 96/24 music sounds like tin on the thing.



If your receiver is decoding and you're bitstreaming the music, then it's not the player's fault, is it? If the player is decoding, what happens when you let the receiver do it?


----------



## londonhogfan

I can't make a decision...


Is there a clear choice over the PS3 yet? I purchased a ps3 early last year and I would like to trade it away for a wii with a lot of games. My problem is that I can't find a blu-ray player that I feel is as good as the ps3. I need to stay under $300 (around $250 if possible).


My main interests are picture and sound quality and being able to update the firmware easily.


Using this with an Onkyo 705, Samsung 56" DLP, 7.1 setup.


----------



## jacwood

I owned a ps3 now for 2 years and just bought the JVC and very happy with it may go get one for the other room


----------



## porieux

I wish Oppo would make a BR player that didn't have the analog outs/decoder and shaved corresponding $$ off the price. Perhaps they will?


Basically,what is the best BR player for someone who will be using their receiver to do all the audio decoding?


As far as the PS3, as far as I know it can't pass HD digital audio to the receiver. Why that is, I have no idea.







I would buy one right now if it could pass HD bitstream and still supported SACD. I would still ***** about the lack of IR...but at least Harmony has an extender for that now.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacwood* /forum/post/16706927
> 
> 
> I owned a ps3 now for 2 years and just bought the JVC and very happy with it may go get one for the other room



I'll check it out, thanks.


----------



## BruceWG

My son (and his PS3) will move out in August so I have between now and then to decide on a BluRay player:


TV Samsung 67" DLP, 8 1/2 feet from the couch


AVR Pioneer SC07


Speakers Energy 7.1 system


I will connect the player via HDMI so analog audio is not a concern.


I have a large collection of DVDs and just beginning the BluRay collection so the ability to play SD is a factor.


I'm not one to tweak the system continually - I tend to find appropriate settings and not continually mess with them.


I'm willing to spend $325 or so (Pioneer 320 range), would be very happy to hear I could spend less to meet my needs. I won't rule out $500, but would have to be convinced I really need to spend the extra $200.


I don't need netflix or pandora - just playback of SD/BR discs on a good quality box that will hold up.


Thanks in advance for the input.


----------



## filcro1

Good questions! I do know that the Samsung 1400 sounded fuller and richer with music than the Panasonic 80 and both were setup the same way.


Do you feel that the Panasonic 80 should be setup in a *different* manner than the Samsung to get better results?

*Others at the Panasonic 80 site have said that they too have issues with SD material not looking good* as well as the player not being a great music CD player.


If you feel that the Panasonic 80 warrents a "special" setup to get Music and SD content to be good please let me know how I could go about that with the Denon 4308.


Sincerely, Thank you




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/16706498
> 
> 
> If your receiver is decoding and you're bitstreaming the music, then it's not the player's fault, is it? If the player is decoding, what happens when you let the receiver do it?


----------



## filcro1

Also, using the same cable from the Samsung for the Panasonic 80 to the Denon 4308 I has issues with the analog signals from the Panasonic 80 yet the Samsung 1400 worked fine.


Do I have a BAD Panasonic 80 unit? Who knows. I can only go by results.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/16706498
> 
> 
> If your receiver is decoding and you're bitstreaming the music, then it's not the player's fault, is it? If the player is decoding, what happens when you let the receiver do it?


----------



## porieux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacwood* /forum/post/16706927
> 
> 
> I owned a ps3 now for 2 years and just bought the JVC and very happy with it may go get one for the other room



Looks pretty good but unfortunately no SACD support as far as I can tell.


----------



## RICARDODTS

Hello, Everybody. Please, help me , my dilemma for buy one of these BD players.... so, which is the best in sound quality? and which is the best in picture quality?


I have to said my receiver not have HDMI, only Optical and Coaxial digital, but i like to hear DTS HD and DOLBY TRUE HD recodificaded in DTS, the Samsung makes this convertion, i dont know if Panasonic make it.


I will to thank your very, very valuable help.


Excuse my poor english.


Regardings.


----------



## gmp1978

My budget is $400 and No I don't want a PS3.


----------



## gmp1978

 http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1218070353057 


This Panasonic seems to have gotten good reviews.


Much better the the Sony or Samsungs.


----------



## Cattledog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BruceWG* /forum/post/16707486
> 
> 
> My son (and his PS3) will move out in August so I have between now and then to decide on a BluRay player:
> 
> 
> TV Samsung 67" DLP, 8 1/2 feet from the couch
> 
> 
> AVR Pioneer SC07
> 
> 
> Speakers Energy 7.1 system
> 
> 
> I will connect the player via HDMI so analog audio is not a concern.
> 
> 
> I have a large collection of DVDs and just beginning the BluRay collection so the ability to play SD is a factor.
> 
> 
> I'm not one to tweak the system continually - I tend to find appropriate settings and not continually mess with them.
> 
> 
> I'm willing to spend $325 or so (Pioneer 320 range), would be very happy to hear I could spend less to meet my needs. I won't rule out $500, but would have to be convinced I really need to spend the extra $200.
> 
> 
> I don't need netflix or pandora - just playback of SD/BR discs on a good quality box that will hold up.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the input.



Get the Oppo BDP-83 for speed and SD up conversion. I own both the Oppo and Pioneer 23Fd. The Oppo is worth every penny.


CD


----------



## knite

I've been reading a lot of threads here on AVS, and it's almost decision time for my Blu Ray player.


I have a decent receiver and a Kuro plasma. I have an Xbox 360 for gaming and Netflix streaming, so the PS3 and Samsung are out.


The Oppo BDP-83 is generally considered to be the best player. It's also the most expensive, at $500.


What's the next best player, if SD upconversion doesn't matter?

What's the next best player, if SD upconversion matters? How much worse is the upconversion on this player, relative to the Oppo BDP-83 or DV-983?


Here are the few that have caught my eye:


JVC XV-BP1

LG BD370

Samsung BD-P1600/3600

Pioneer BDP-320/51FD

Panasonic DMP-BD60


Thanks for your help!


----------



## MidnightWatcher

Anyone know if the JVC XV-BP1 and LG BD390 are available in Canada?


----------



## jnabq

 http://www.hometheatermag.com/discplayers/ has some recent reviews, the BD60 for value and upconversion was excellent.


----------



## Hogfan2502

I have been doing a lot of researching and the Samsung BD-P3600 seems to be rated the highest so i bought it. I already have a Panasonic DMP-BD35 and the picture quality is Amazing on it. Very Sharp and Clear! The Samsung BD-P3600 i just got doesnt seem to have the same Sharpness or Clarity as my slightly older Panasonic DMP-BD35. Should i take the Samsung back and get the BD60? It may just be me but the Samsung just doesnt seem to have the same GREAT picture quality even though its rated higher. It seems a little washed out or something. I got the Samsung because of its rating and Netflix Streaming. I can do without the netflix streaming to get the Best Picture possible. All suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## juda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MidnightWatcher* /forum/post/16714305
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the JVC XV-BP1 and LG BD390 are available in Canada? [URL='http:/9/P/i.jpg%5B/IMG']http://***************/9/P/i.jpg[/IMG[/URL] ]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> No reason why they aren't imo..I haven't had a good look because I have to go out but I would look for the LG...awesome player.


----------



## KAB53

To all the above queries, "when in doubt, go Panasonic".


----------



## vg92




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cattledog* /forum/post/16710339
> 
> 
> Get the Oppo BDP-83 for speed and SD up conversion. I own both the Oppo and Pioneer 23Fd. The Oppo is worth every penny.
> 
> 
> CD



What's the availability of the Oppo? Their site still says coming soon. Where did everyone get theirs for $499?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vg92* /forum/post/16718098
> 
> 
> What's the availability of the Oppo? Their site still says coming soon. Where did everyone get theirs for $499?



Register at the site and they will mail you when one is available. They say it is a short wait now.


-Bill


----------



## drewg350

I know there seems to be alot of debate between these two players, but with the BDP-320 now only costing approx. $75.00 more (My price $225.99 for 51D vs $299.99 BDP-320) the original arguement for going with the BDP-51D to save $150.00 or more isn't so much a factor when comparing the two players.

And YES I know (I think everyone knows) the Oppo BDP-83 is a much better player, however at $500.00, or more than double the price of the 51D, and and nearly double the 320, it's no longer a fair comparison.

So I was hoping to hear from anyone who has either owned BOTH of these or who has had significant time using both of these and get their perspective or pro's and con's of each.

I just ran out and purchased the 320 from BB as this player is sold out throughtout most stores here in my area, and I didn't want to have to wait. I was able to find several 51D's so if I learn something here that convinces me to go with the 51D, I can always return it. The best part was BB matched the price I found elsewhere and so it saved me $100.00 vs the $399.95 that it was going for.

I wish to thank in advance anyone who takes THEIR time to respond to my post. PLease accept my apology if this topic seems "old".


----------



## VarmintCong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hogfan2502* /forum/post/16717211
> 
> 
> I have been doing a lot of researching and the Samsung BD-P3600 seems to be rated the highest so i bought it. I already have a Panasonic DMP-BD35 and the picture quality is Amazing on it. Very Sharp and Clear! The Samsung BD-P3600 i just got doesnt seem to have the same Sharpness or Clarity as my slightly older Panasonic DMP-BD35. Should i take the Samsung back and get the BD60? It may just be me but the Samsung just doesnt seem to have the same GREAT picture quality even though its rated higher. It seems a little washed out or something. I got the Samsung because of its rating and Netflix Streaming. I can do without the netflix streaming to get the Best Picture possible. All suggestions would be greatly appreciated.



I've seen a number posts saying the BD-P3600 doesn't look as good as even the older P2500/2550. I'd return it and get a Panasonic or if you want similar features to the 3600 get the LG390.


----------



## mvick2k5

I am looking for a new blu-ray player. Currently i have a Sony BDP-S350 which is great i havnt had any problems with it. Now i need to purchase another player so im curious to what player has the best picture quality. Ive been looking at the samsung 3600 and the samsung 4600 but i dont really want to spend extra for all that netflix pandora crap. Im just looking for a blu-ray player with the best possible picture. PLEASE HELP!!!! AND I DONT WANT A PS3!!!!


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mvick2k5* /forum/post/16720106
> 
> 
> I am looking for a new blu-ray player. Currently i have a Sony BDP-S350 which is great i havnt had any problems with it. Now i need to purchase another player so im curious to what player has the best picture quality. Ive been looking at the samsung 3600 and the samsung 4600 but i dont really want to spend extra for all that netflix pandora crap. Im just looking for a blu-ray player with the best possible picture. PLEASE HELP!!!! AND I DONT WANT A PS3!!!!



Since your Sony is "great" why not get another one? Or get the Pan. BD60.


----------



## mvick2k5

well i was wondering is any blu-ray players had better picture quality than the Sony BDP-S350


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mvick2k5* /forum/post/16720173
> 
> 
> well i was wondering is any blu-ray players had better picture quality than the Sony BDP-S350



The forum consensus is that all Blu-ray players are very similar in producing 1080p from 1080p24 Blu-ray sources, which is how almost all film-based titles are done. Other inputs and outputs may show a difference.


-Bill


----------



## dallasjetfan

I am looking for a good entry level stand alone BR player. I have had a PS3, but sold shortly after because I don't play games and don't really watch many movies. I would like to have something that has excellent PQ. I don't need any special features. I just need it to play a BR movie and not have bluetooth like PS3. It doesn't need to play DVD's well either just BR.


My set-up is a 50" Panny with Sony HT-CT100. Everything is basic, but decent. I was thinking of getting the BD60 for ease of set-up with the TV or the Sony BDP-S360 for ease of set-up through the AV.


Which one of these has the best PQ, ease of set-up and least amount of issues?


----------



## mgchan

Just got a P50G10 and thinking about adding a Blu Ray player. Would like some suggestions as to where to look. I'd like to keep it under $300-350 if possible but may go higher depending on the features.


Currently I have an HTPC running XBMC on Linux, as well as AT&T U-verse. I do have Netflix and was using my TiVo HD to stream Netflix but lost that ability as my apartment only carries U-verse. I'd like to have Netflix streaming in the Blu-Ray if possible. As far as I know, the PS3 does not do this, otherwise I think the PS3 would be a decent choice (though the lack of an IR receiver does bring it down a bit). I also have SD movies I'd like to be able to play, though my HTPC can do that as well. Right now I don't have a dedicated receiver (everything is fed to my TV, and the audio is passed on through optical out to some Logitech Z-5500 5.1 speakers).


If the Xbox 360 had a BR player I'd probably go with that since I can make use of some games, though I'm not a huge gamer. I might end up going with an Xbox 360 for Netflix and games, and get the cheapest BR player I can find, if that might fit my budget better.


----------



## s44

You should certainly be able to stream Netflix from your HTPC!


The PS3 will also do it through PlayOn, but that operates through a PC.


----------



## mgchan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16720935
> 
> 
> You should certainly be able to stream Netflix from your HTPC!
> 
> 
> The PS3 will also do it through PlayOn, but that operates through a PC.



Unfortunately, I'm running XBMC on Linux which as far as I can tell can't stream Netflix (since it uses Microsoft's Silverlight player). I much prefer Linux as I run other servers on the device and it has worked much better than Windows MCE or anything else. At this point my options would be PlayOn, which would cut into my budget, or just connecting my laptop via VGA to stream Netflix which obviously isn't ideal. The LG BD390 looks like it fits what I need but is a bit expensive for my taste, at least for now.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgchan* /forum/post/16721674
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm running XBMC on Linux which as far as I can tell can't stream Netflix (since it uses Microsoft's Silverlight player). I much prefer Linux as I run other servers on the device and it has worked much better than Windows MCE or anything else. At this point my options would be PlayOn, which would cut into my budget, or just connecting my laptop via VGA to stream Netflix which obviously isn't ideal. The LG BD390 looks like it fits what I need but is a bit expensive for my taste, at least for now.



Samsung P2500


----------



## tjburger

It appears that the Oppo registration is gone


Open for retail sale at their web site.


----------



## Silverfox1

Narrowed it down to either the Panasonic BD80 or the Pioneer 320.


Which one ?










Flip a coin or is one better for up-conversion, overall PQ, etc. etc. ?


Regards & Thanks for any replys.


----------



## vg92




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tjburger* /forum/post/16726205
> 
> 
> It appears that the Oppo registration is gone
> 
> 
> Open for retail sale at their web site.



I registered a few days ago but have never received any notice. Is this the very first time you can order without waiting for its availability?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vg92* /forum/post/16729708
> 
> 
> I registered a few days ago but have never received any notice. Is this the very first time you can order without waiting for its availability?



Yes.


-Bill


----------



## a.boogeyman

Looking to purchase my 1st Blue Ray player and needing ability for 7:1 and have narrowed it down to these two units:


Panasonic BD80


Pioneer 320 (Leaning towards the Pioneer)


Which of these two units will give me the most bang for the buck ? PQ and AQ are very important to me. Yes, I know the 320 is slow as a dawg but it's got amazing PQ/AQ so the tradeoff is worth it.


My budget is at $350 or less so if anyone can give me your opinions on these two units, I'd appreciate it. I'd LOVE to get the Oppo but not at $500 unless my numbers come in this evening lol.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Smaug3

Hi Everyone!


Well like everyone else Im about to buy a BR and need advice










I AM willing to get a PS3 but dont mind a stand alone as I have less time with my 15 month old daughter. However, paying 500$ for stand alone seems a little rediculous if I can get some gaming out of it... however little time I have







.


Can someone please advise if the PS3 is still a sure bet bluray player?


Any suggestion for a stand alone with equally PQ/AQ to the PS3 but that cost 100$ less than the PS3. Any lesser price difference will prompt me to get the PS3.


----------



## Jim McC

How much is the Pan. BD 60 there?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smaug3* /forum/post/16737411
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!
> 
> 
> Well like everyone else Im about to buy a BR and need advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM willing to get a PS3 but dont mind a stand alone as I have less time with my 15 month old daughter. However, paying 500$ for stand alone seems a little rediculous if I can get some gaming out of it... however little time I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Can someone please advise if the PS3 is still a sure bet bluray player?
> 
> 
> Any suggestion for a stand alone with equally PQ/AQ to the PS3 but that cost 100$ less than the PS3. Any lesser price difference will prompt me to get the PS3.



The PS3 is a great BD player *if:*

-you have an HDMI receiver that can process multichannel LPCM audio;

-you don't mind dealing with its idiosyncratic remote control implementation;

-you can install it with clear air all around it for excellent ventilation.


Under those circumstances it's a great-performing, fully capable player that offers a whole lot more than just BD playback.


But you can get comparable BD performance from many cheaper players, although none are as quick and as widely title-compatible. The Panasonic BDP-60 seems popular, and generally costs $100-150(US) less than a PS3.


----------



## Smaug3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/16738470
> 
> 
> The PS3 is a great BD player *if:*
> 
> -you have an HDMI receiver that can process multichannel LPCM audio;
> 
> -you don't mind dealing with its idiosyncratic remote control implementation;
> 
> -you can install it with clear air all around it for excellent ventilation.
> 
> 
> Under those circumstances it's a great-performing, fully capable player that offers a whole lot more than just BD playback.
> 
> 
> But you can get comparable BD performance from many cheaper players, although none are as quick and as widely title-compatible. The Panasonic BDP-60 seems popular, and generally costs $100-150(US) less than a PS3.



Thank you so much for the quick response! What do you mean by HDMI receiver... are you talking about a Surround Sound HT System? If so... dont have one yet so this wont be an issue...










As for the other points you mentioned they wont be an issue for me. I current watch my DVDs with my XBOX (original) so the remote interface is no bother.


The Panny BD 60 cost the same up in Canada as the PS3







I especially like the "title compatible" functionality. so I think I made up my mind.


Thanks again!


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smaug3* /forum/post/16738681
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the quick response! What do you mean by HDMI receiver... are you talking about a Surround Sound HT System? If so... dont have one yet so this wont be an issue...



Just make sure that when you do acquire an audio system that it can process LPCM multichannel audio via HDMI. This is now almost an entry-level feature, so it shouldn't be a problem unless you buy used.


The fabulous sound available on Blu-ray Discs is a compelling feature, one which for many people is as important as the picture quality.


----------



## CEngebretso

I need help on deciding what would be the best bluray player for me. I have it narrowed down to the Panasonic BD60, Samsung 3600, or Sony S550. I want to have the best PQ and AQ and don't care about the other features. I would like to spend $300 to $400. I will watch about 50 / 50 of Bluray and DVD's. Thanks for your help!!


Pioneer Elite 141

Yamaha RX-V1700

Def Tech Speakers 5.1


----------



## Selvos

in regards to netflix streaming. how do the 1600 and 2500 compare to the xbox 360? is it worth it to get if I already have a 360? or should I go for the pan bd 60?


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selvos* /forum/post/16743726
> 
> 
> in regards to netflix streaming. how do the 1600 and 2500 compare to the xbox 360? is it worth it to get if I already have a 360? or should I go for the pan bd 60?



The Reon scaler on the 2500, by all reports, makes the Netflix stuff look better. Not sure if that's worth it to you.


----------



## ahwood23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CEngebretso* /forum/post/16743316
> 
> 
> I need help on deciding what would be the best bluray player for me. I have it narrowed down to the Panasonic BD60, Samsung 3600, or Sony S550. I want to have the best PQ and AQ and don't care about the other features. I would like to spend $300 to $400. I will watch about 50 / 50 of Bluray and DVD's. Thanks for your help!!
> 
> 
> Pioneer Elite 141
> 
> Yamaha RX-V1700
> 
> Def Tech Speakers 5.1



Not sure why no one is talking about the JVC XV-BP1, but if you check out the thread here: Official *Fast Loading* JVC XV-BP1 owner's thread you'll find some really good reviews from people on this board. One of the guys, winston9332, has done some great head to head comparisons to his Pioneer BDP-320, and even his Oppo BDP83, where it holds it's own, yet for significant less cost (~$200-250). It's load times are nearly identical, and on a 50" screen, he said it's very hard to distinguish between the JVC and the Oppo for SD upconversion. I'm planning on grabbing one when I save up a few more bucks. You can find his tests here: Blu Ray Player Synthetic and Real World Tests Comparisons 


It does have a couple drawbacks he's even pointed out - no analog out, and the tweaking features are sparce, but when several people call this the poor man's Oppo, I'm all ears.


----------



## Smaug3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/16738743
> 
> 
> Just make sure that when you do acquire an audio system that it can process LPCM multichannel audio via HDMI. This is now almost an entry-level feature, so it shouldn't be a problem unless you buy used.
> 
> 
> The fabulous sound available on Blu-ray Discs is a compelling feature, one which for many people is as important as the picture quality.



Ok.. one more question...










I went to the Sony store yesterday to look at the PS3 consoles. I dont "plan" on using netflix or downloading movies from PSN But I am still curious to know if there is any other "hardware/firmware" difference from the PS3 80GB and the PS3160GB that would prompt you to pay more for the extra space.


Thanks



Smaug3

-------







"If there are no stupid questions, then what kind of questions do stupid people ask? "


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smaug3* /forum/post/16745351
> 
> 
> But I am still curious to know if there is any other "hardware/firmware" difference from the PS3 80GB and the PS3160GB that would prompt you to pay more for the extra space.



No difference, just the additional storage space and the bundled stuff.


Upgrading a PS3 hard drive is easy, inexpensive, and officially supported by Sony (doesn't void the warranty). If all you need is more storage space, a DIY upgrade is more cost-effective than buying the 160GB PS3.


----------



## Zhengi

I was wondering if there are any Blu Ray players that can play different region Blu Ray discs. I am interested in importing movies, specifically Hong Kong movies, and I was wondering if there are any problems playing them back on any player. Thanks.


----------



## zar32

I am in the market now for a BR player and have narrowed it down to these three new releases and need sound advice on which one to buy.


I have a Pioneer Elite PRO-111FD 50" Plasma as my TV.


1. Oppo BDP-83


2. Denon DBP-2010CI


3. Pioneer Elite BDP-23FD


Thanks for your help!


----------



## thebland

You already answered your question by listing your choices from best to worst, most reliable to least reliable and best AQ/PQ.


----------



## Dick Laurent

I've searched the Oppo threads, and can't find a clear answer to my question as to weather or not the BDP-83 will allow for standard DVD region change/unlocking. I keep finding info on having to do a non-Oppo firmware update for that capability. If so, is that safe and will it hinder further updates? Is there not a remote command like on the other Oppo players? This is the biggest function that weighs on me dropping the $500.


Thanks for any input.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dick Laurent* /forum/post/16751266
> 
> 
> I've searched the Oppo threads, and can't find a clear answer to my question as to weather or not the BDP-83 will allow for standard DVD region change/unlocking. I keep finding info on having to do a non-Oppo firmware update for that capability. If so, is that safe and will it hinder further updates? Is there not a remote command like on the other Oppo players? This is the biggest function that weighs on me dropping the $500.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input.



You can see some details here: Region Coding .


There is no supported region unlocking. There is hacked firmware to do this, as well as hardware mods. Using either voids the warranty.


So far people have reported being able to switch between supported and hacked firmware without trouble. If you install updated new firmware you lose the region-free capability. You have to wait until new hacked firmware appears to get it back.


-Bill


----------



## Boringhandle

I'm looking to move to Blu Ray. I currently watch DVD movies on an Infocus IN81.


The 2910 is an excellent machine and offers 720p and 1080i.


If I buy a Blu Ray player, will it offer better upscaling than the 2910? My main viewing will continue to be DVD, as I have a large collection I won't be replacing with Blu Ray.


Many thanks for your help.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Boringhandle* /forum/post/16752736
> 
> 
> I'm looking to move to Blu Ray. I currently watch DVD movies on an Infocus IN81.
> 
> 
> The 2910 is an excellent machine and offers 720p and 1080i.
> 
> 
> If I buy a Blu Ray player, will it offer better upscaling than the 2910? My main viewing will continue to be DVD, as I have a large collection I won't be replacing with Blu Ray.
> 
> 
> Many thanks for your help.



Yes, the Sil504 chip used in the 2910 was excellent for its time, but with newer solutions like the Silicon Optix Reon and Realta and the Anchor Bay VRS you may even notice an improvement in DVD playback.


The Samsung P2500/2550 uses the Reon, the Oppo BDP-83 uses the Anchor Bay, and high-end players from Denon and Marantz use the Realta. The proprietary processing used in the Pioneer Elite models is also very highly regarded.


----------



## dvdchance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16753514
> 
> 
> Yes, the Sil504 chip used in the 2910 was excellent for its time, but with newer solutions like the Silicon Optix Reon and Realta and the Anchor Bay VRS you may even notice an improvement in DVD playback.
> 
> 
> The Samsung P2500/2550 uses the Reon, the Oppo BDP-83 uses the Anchor Bay, and high-end players from Denon and Marantz use the Realta. The proprietary processing used in the Pioneer Elite models is also very highly regarded.



It may be true with regards to the decoding chip, but don't BR players have issues with the layer change?


I also have the 2910, and really enjoy it for SD DVD. Though my BR is only a low-end Olevia (running memorex FW).


----------



## Dick Laurent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/16751311
> 
> 
> You can see some details here: Region Coding .
> 
> 
> There is no supported region unlocking. There is hacked firmware to do this, as well as hardware mods. Using either voids the warranty.
> 
> 
> So far people have reported being able to switch between supported and hacked firmware without trouble. If you install updated new firmware you lose the region-free capability. You have to wait until new hacked firmware appears to get it back.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Great link, and thanks for the info. I may get this BD player and keep my current Oppo for multi region DVD's.


----------



## titan_789

I am in the market for a blu-ray player in the $200-$250


price range.


I was looking at these 3:


Sony BDP-S360

Panasonic DMP-BD60

Samsung BD-P1600


How does the image quality compare between these three?


The receiver I am getting will decode DTS-HD so the blu-ray player only needs to send it.

I am looking to spend the least without sacrificing image quality. I do not need any extra features.


----------



## Jim McC

From the pro reviews I've read, definitely the BD60. Check out the recent review at Hometheatermag.com.


----------



## mallen4258

I am looking to replace my Samsung BD-1400 BRay player. I have a Sony STR-DA5300ES receiver, Pioneer 6010 Plasma TV. Everything is connected via HDMI cable and I use pass through and allow the receiver to do the decoding. I would like faster load times for disks (the Sammy 1400 can be SLOW in loading), and the new Sammy does offer wireless networking.


The players I am interested in are

Samsung BD-P3600

Panasonic DMP-BD60


Could anyone weigh in on these players?? Thanks.


----------



## shears

Are there any drawbacks to having your PS3 as your Blu-ray player?


----------



## puds1970

Hi guys first post on here and I would be grateful if someone could help me.


My current set up is a Pioneer 436XDE Plasma, Denon 3910 DVD player played through a Denon 3805 AV reciever with KEF 5005 speakers, and after a few months of should I shouldn't I, I've decided to go Blu ray.


ATM what I am looking to do is replace the Denon 3910 but keep the rest of the equipment and spend around £900 maximum on a BD player. Now I know the AV reciever is not HDMI compatable but it does have multi analogues so I could go down that route for the DTS HD MA sound, and I will probably replace the reciever in a year or so anyway.


My main priority is PQ and audio and I'm not too bothered about it being BD Live compliant as IMO it is a bit of a gimmick. I have done some research on this and the Pioneer LX71 is something that I like the look of but I would appreciate some experienced users opinions.


Thanks in advance.

Paul.


----------



## RapalloAV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shears* /forum/post/16768346
> 
> 
> Are there any drawbacks to having your PS3 as your Blu-ray player?



Not really but there are better


----------



## dvdchance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shears* /forum/post/16768346
> 
> 
> Are there any drawbacks to having your PS3 as your Blu-ray player?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RapalloAV* /forum/post/16768382
> 
> 
> Not really but there are better



Actually there are a few drawbacks, some dependent on your situation:


Cannot be controlled by most universial remotes without going thru hoops.


Uses much more energy then standalone players.


No bitstreaming or multi analog outputs from the PS3.


Unusual size factor


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *puds1970* /forum/post/16768360
> 
> 
> Hi guys first post on here and I would be grateful if someone could help me.
> 
> 
> My current set up is a Pioneer 436XDE Plasma, Denon 3910 DVD player played through a Denon 3805 AV reciever with KEF 5005 speakers, and after a few months of should I shouldn't I, I've decided to go Blu ray.
> 
> 
> ATM what I am looking to do is replace the Denon 3910 but keep the rest of the equipment and spend around £900 maximum on a BD player. Now I know the AV reciever is not HDMI compatable but it does have multi analogues so I could go down that route for the DTS HD MA sound, and I will probably replace the reciever in a year or so anyway.
> 
> 
> My main priority is PQ and audio and I'm not too bothered about it being BD Live compliant as IMO it is a bit of a gimmick. I have done some research on this and the Pioneer LX71 is something that I like the look of but I would appreciate some experienced users opinions.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Paul.



Paul, I also have a Denon 3910/3805 combo and I just received and added an Oppo BDP-83 (USD499) to the mix. I've connected it to the 7.1 Ext-In analog inputs on the 3805 and will use it primarily for BluRay movies. For the time being I plan to keep the 3910 (using Denon Link) as I enjoy the SQ for DVD concerts and being able to use the EQ processing as my room is less than ideal.


Anyway if you haven't already checked out the Oppo I would urge you to do so before spending any more than $500. I've only played one movie so far but I was very impressed with it all the way around.


----------



## b462002

I've tried scrolling back a few pages so as to not waste people's time, but I think I grew tired reading the same questions over and over again, but I'm sure people have seen my query 20,000 times already.


While I'm sure most BD players nowadays are very capable with Blu-ray movies, I wanted to get people's opinions/recommendations regarding SD DVD playback. My understanding is that Oppo's 83 is the best value, but it's out of my price range.


I was looking at the PS3 (its incredibly fast loading time is hard to ignore), Panasonic's BD-60, and others from the major companies. I suppose I'm just looking for the best value and cheaper would be better. I can get the PS3 for pretty cheap around here and its ability to play games is somewhat of a factor for me (even though their current lineup of games is pretty bad, in the sense that I will most likely buy an Xbox360 for gaming purposes for the present.)


So what do you guys think? Is the PS3 really the best option for me?


----------



## RapalloAV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b462002* /forum/post/16772215
> 
> 
> I've tried scrolling back a few pages so as to not waste people's time, but I think I grew tired reading the same questions over and over again, but I'm sure people have seen my query 20,000 times already.
> 
> 
> While I'm sure most BD players nowadays are very capable with Blu-ray movies, I wanted to get people's opinions/recommendations regarding SD DVD playback. My understanding is that Oppo's 83 is the best value, but it's out of my price range.
> 
> 
> I was looking at the PS3 (its incredibly fast loading time is hard to ignore), Panasonic's BD-60, and others from the major companies. I suppose I'm just looking for the best value and cheaper would be better. I can get the PS3 for pretty cheap around here and its ability to play games is somewhat of a factor for me (even though their current lineup of games is pretty bad, in the sense that I will most likely buy an Xbox360 for gaming purposes for the present.)
> 
> 
> So what do you guys think? Is the PS3 really the best option for me?



If you really want the best for SD on a large display the best you can buy is the BDP-83 even if it does cost more.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b462002* /forum/post/16772215
> 
> 
> So what do you guys think? Is the PS3 really the best option for me?



I find that a lot of the time when people ask this question they already know they want one, and are looking for potential pitfalls.


The PS3 is a great BD player *if:*

-you want lossless sound and have an HDMI receiver that can process multichannel LPCM audio;

-you don't mind dealing with its idiosyncratic remote control implementation;

-you can install it with clear air all around it for excellent ventilation;

-you don't mind that it consumes considerably more energy than a standard player.


Under those circumstances it's a great-performing, fully capable player that offers a whole lot more than just BD playback.


You don't want a PS3 *if*:

-you want lossless audio and need analog multichannel connections to your receiver/processor;

-you need to feed more than one video signal and one audio signal simultaneously;

-you want to rack mount your player.


Its upscaling is quite good. On an average display, it will be entirely satisfactory. I haven't seen the Oppo, but I've seen some of the other top performers, and my experience is that it takes a very good, very large, very well calibrated display before the sorts of differences we're talking about become readily apparent. (When people talk about players with "poor upconversion," they're definitely not talking about the PS3 with recent firmware.)


----------



## puds1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/16769742
> 
> 
> Paul, I also have a Denon 3910/3805 combo and I just received and added an Oppo BDP-83 (USD499) to the mix. I've connected it to the 7.1 Ext-In analog inputs on the 3805 and will use it primarily for BluRay movies. For the time being I plan to keep the 3910 (using Denon Link) as I enjoy the SQ for DVD concerts and being able to use the EQ processing as my room is less than ideal.
> 
> 
> Anyway if you haven't already checked out the Oppo I would urge you to do so before spending any more than $500. I've only played one movie so far but I was very impressed with it all the way around.



Cheers for that JBaumgart. Someone did mention the Oppo to me but I'm not sure of the avaliability in the UK. but it is something I will look at.

I want to keep my Denon 3910 in the same room with the New BD player but I'm running out of space on my AV rack.


----------



## b462002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RapalloAV* /forum/post/16772262
> 
> 
> If you really want the best for SD on a large display the best you can buy is the BDP-83 even if it does cost more.



My screen isn't large at all; it's only 50 inches



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/16772998
> 
> 
> I find that a lot of the time when people ask this question they already know they want one, and are looking for potential pitfalls.
> 
> 
> The PS3 is a great BD player *if:*
> 
> -you want lossless sound and have an HDMI receiver that can process multichannel LPCM audio;
> 
> -you don't mind dealing with its idiosyncratic remote control implementation;
> 
> -you can install it with clear air all around it for excellent ventilation;
> 
> -you don't mind that it consumes considerably more energy than a standard player.
> 
> 
> Under those circumstances it's a great-performing, fully capable player that offers a whole lot more than just BD playback.
> 
> 
> You don't want a PS3 *if*:
> 
> -you want lossless audio and need analog multichannel connections to your receiver/processor;
> 
> -you need to feed more than one video signal and one audio signal simultaneously;
> 
> -you want to rack mount your player.
> 
> 
> Its upscaling is quite good. On an average display, it will be entirely satisfactory. I haven't seen the Oppo, but I've seen some of the other top performers, and my experience is that it takes a very good, very large, very well calibrated display before the sorts of differences we're talking about become readily apparent. (When people talk about players with "poor upconversion," they're definitely not talking about the PS3 with recent firmware.)



Thanks a lot for the response. I had been planning on getting the PS3, but I started having a lot of second doubts. The power usage might be an issue, but more importantly I started to lean toward getting an Xbox360 and using something like the Panasonic BD60 for Blu-ray and SD DVD since most games on the PS3 do not interest me. Do most of the upconversions seem relatively equal? at least on a 50 inch screen?


----------



## b462002

x


----------



## RapalloAV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b462002* /forum/post/16774155
> 
> 
> My screen isn't large at all; it's only 50 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for the response. I had been planning on getting the PS3, but I started having a lot of second doubts. The power usage might be an issue, but more importantly I started to lean toward getting an Xbox360 and using something like the Panasonic BD60 for Blu-ray and SD DVD since most games on the PS3 do not interest me. Do most of the upconversions seem relatively equal? at least on a 50 inch screen?



I went from the PS3 to the BDP-83 it was for me like night and day. So much more user friendly having a dedicated BD player, as long as you dont need a games.


----------



## caesarv

I went to the Santa Rosa, CA store today and noticed a side-by-side demo of DVD vs Blu-ray using two identical TVs. The salesman was busy explaining how BR is much better than DVD. So I walked around back and checked the inputs. Strangely, the supposedly "BR" demo was really using the PC input which was connected to a PC, while the DVD demo was using the thinnest composite RCA cable I have ever seen. I am not sure what it was connected to on the PC. This seems to be yet another instance of BB deceiving customers. In my opinion, there really wasn't *that* much difference so I am not sure their demo was very effective or decisive.


I made some off the wall comments to a couple of sales people, but they ignored me.


This may not be the right forum for this post, but I was not sure where else to post this. Needless to say, if you need help deciding, don't trust BB.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b462002* /forum/post/16773674
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for the response. I had been planning on getting the PS3, but I started having a lot of second doubts. The power usage might be an issue, but more importantly I started to lean toward getting an Xbox360 and using something like the Panasonic BD60 for Blu-ray and SD DVD since most games on the PS3 do not interest me. Do most of the upconversions seem relatively equal? at least on a 50 inch screen?



Between the BD60's predecessor and the PS3, I think the PS3 upconverts better. I haven't seen the BD60, but I don't recall seeing any claims that it's any better that the player it replaced.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/16774818
> 
> 
> Between the BD60's predecessor and the PS3, I think the PS3 upconverts better. I haven't seen the BD60, but I don't recall seeing any claims that it's any better that the player it replaced.



Well I had a chance to compare (just with me and me g/f's ears) the 350/BD35 and the PS3. IMO the BD35 was hands down the better player. I will say the video portion was not a huge difference but audio way alot better with the BD35(don't ask me why).

Just my two cents and BTW Home Theater mag had a review of BD players(including the BD60) and the BD60 got a great review,just like it's predecessor. 6ave has a great price on the BD60 right(see my post on the deals thread)


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/16775123
> 
> 
> (don't ask me why).



Because one of them was set up differently from the other, either in the player or the AVR, so you were comparing apples with pickles.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/16775694
> 
> 
> Because one of them was set up differently from the other, either in the player or the AVR, so you were comparing apples with pickles.



I would guess your right but that's the way it came from out of the box so I guess the same could be said for the video portion of it also? I was giving my two cents.....BTW the BD35 was way cheaper than the PS3(got the 35 for $150 back then). If all you want is a good BD player,I saw no reason to get the PS3 over the 35.


----------



## pitviper45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/16775694
> 
> 
> Because one of them was set up differently from the other, either in the player or the AVR, so you were comparing apples with pickles.



rofl, pickles


----------



## pitviper45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/16777096
> 
> 
> I would guess your right but that's the way it came from out of the box so I guess the same could be said for the video portion of it also? I was giving my two cents.....BTW the BD35 was way cheaper than the PS3(got the 35 for $150 back then). If all you want is a good BD player,I saw no reason to get the PS3 over the 35.



For some blurays I always have to manually select the HD-audio track when using my PS3, not sure why this happens or if there is a fix for it, that could have been why. Level-matching could also be the culprit. Our ears tend to perceive louder as being better.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/16777096
> 
> 
> I would guess your right but that's the way it came from out of the box so I guess the same could be said for the video portion of it also? I was giving my two cents.....BTW the BD35 was way cheaper than the PS3(got the 35 for $150 back then). If all you want is a good BD player,I saw no reason to get the PS3 over the 35.



I agree that if all you want is a good BD player there's no reason to pay extra for a PS3.


But making statements about AQ and PQ when you've made no attempt to properly set up or calibrate the devices or the display helps no one.


----------



## zikronix

Quick story....I loathe sony and their products...I refuse to own a sony product if I at all can avoid it. I wont go into it here but thats the guidelines

with that said:


Ok as it sits right now...I have a


Sony BDP-S360 (I got as a gift it came from best buy)


I was wondering if there is a better player for the money.


So I found the


Panasonic BD60

LG BD370


Everything else kinda seems to have mixed reviews. Ive read that the BD60 is esentially awesome. But the LG has netflix and youtube(which i really dont care about as i have a 360)


I have a grand total of 299.99(store credit) + (50.00 gift cert) so 350.00

If I get one of the two above at 249.99 that allows me to spend 100.00 on some movies or something.


and yes i know I can get a ps3...but I wont buy games for it and I wont use it in that capacity and its a sony product.


And yes I looked at the stickies....there is just so much information there that its still hard to decide.


----------



## b4kramer

I have Martin Logan Summit(x) fronts, ML Stage for center (McIntosh 303 amp for the 3 speakers), ML Decent subwoofer (XLR), and 4 ML Feature (mono coax connections) for surrounds. I was looking to get something like the Anthem D2V for the preprocessor as my main use for this system is going to be ripped 480i DVDs, and I wanted a good upscaler with good audio. I've been reading through hundreds of pages on this form, so please don't kill me if I missed it somewhere. I just wanted to know what blue-ray player to get that will play my 480i DVDs and not upconvert (leave to Anthem receiver, that was the whole point of paying the big bux) or at least do a great job with this setup? Any help or at least pointing me in the correct direction is greatly appreciated.


----------



## s44

If you want to have the pre-pro do all scaling, you'd want a player that does 480i over HDMI, preferably with Source Direct mode (so all video is sent out automatically at native). The cheapest current Source Direct player is probably the Pioneer BDP-320, though you may want to spend more on something like the Oppo player for extra features. But if you're playing rips, you should be more worried about what the HTPC or whatever the rips are on is outputting.


Audio over HDMI will be bit-perfect no matter what player you get.


----------



## smackguy

I just got an HDTV, my first one! It's a Samsung LN46B550 the 46inch LCD one. It's being delivered on Thursday. Now I need a blu-ray player to show it off. I'm looking for one with wireless network, netflix, and 1gb of memory for BDLive. These two players both seem to fit the bill. Pluses for the Samsung would be compatibility with the TV. Pluses for the LG would be wireless build in, not a dongle. Other than that they both look the same, and run about the same price, 399 or a few dollars less with a sale.


So, the question is, which one? Or, is there another one with the features I want, that is better? Or less?


Or, do I just get the bargain basement blu-ray with no features, for about 100 dollars?


It is a tough call for me. I figure if I'm going to do this, I should go 'all in' with the newest and greatest features.


What do you all think?


----------



## b4kramer

So any BR player that offers Source Direct should be great (no use wasting more money)? Is there a list of BR players that have the Source Direct output? I will have an ethernet port and have a netflix subscription, so it would be nice to be able to d/l streaming movies (unless Athem Prepro has that built in already). Thanks a million, at least now I know what its called to output in the same resolution of what the DVD player is playing...


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/16777176
> 
> 
> I agree that if all you want is a good BD player there's no reason to pay extra for a PS3.
> 
> 
> But making statements about AQ and PQ when you've made no attempt to properly set up or calibrate the devices or the display helps no one.



Well I would have to disagree. I think we (the ones that like to tinker(or know how) with our equipment) are in the minority. IMO most just plug and play with their equipment so I think it may help a few people but again I could be wrong. Most of the people I know wouldn't(or want to) try to change any of the settings.

Oh well just take it for what it's worth.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S

Looking for:

$300 or less

SD upconversion very important

Sharp HD picture/cleaner image the better

Internal decoding of advanced codecs

***Netflix would be nice...but I don't know what kind of quality or download times this entails??


Don't Care:

Don't care about remote interface

Don't care about analog outs

Don't care about load times


**of note...owned PS3 and it was a little too soft.



thinking....

panny 60

lg 370

sammy 1600/2600

sony s360

open to suggestions

(of the ones with netflix which is best??)


----------



## UUronl

I had a couple of power blips recently, and even though it was on a surge supressor (and nothing else on it was damaged), my BD10A won't power on anymore.


Any thoughts or advice?



What's the best thing going at the moment? I need 7.1 analog outs.


----------



## zikronix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *E-A-G-L-E-S* /forum/post/16780136
> 
> 
> Looking for:
> 
> $300 or less
> 
> SD upconversion very important
> 
> Sharp HD picture/cleaner image the better
> 
> Internal decoding of advanced codecs
> 
> ***Netflix would be nice...but I don't know what kind of quality or download times this entails??
> 
> 
> Don't Care:
> 
> Don't care about remote interface
> 
> Don't care about analog outs
> 
> Don't care about load times
> 
> 
> **of note...owned PS3 and it was a little too soft.
> 
> 
> 
> thinking....
> 
> panny 60
> 
> lg 370
> 
> sammy 1600/2600
> 
> sony s360
> 
> open to suggestions
> 
> (of the ones with netflix which is best??)



your question is similar to mine...heres what ive found so far...


Everything Ive read said stay far away from sammy, the s360 is a decent entry level player, people seem to like the lg370 for netflix (I have a 360 so this isnt a selling point), people love the panny 60 for its picture quality.


im leaning panny but no one has answered me yet


----------



## fafner

 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8&goto=newpost


----------



## zikronix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/16781252
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8&goto=newpost



[sarcasim]

Well that settles it...no panny for me.

[/sarcasim]


blue ray is such a sham...i was just reading some stuff where they were saying they still havnt finalized things and that current players might be sol in 2010....what is that...i like how sonys beloved format forces you into thewir beloved product


----------



## RichB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zikronix* /forum/post/16781291
> 
> 
> [sarcasim]
> 
> Well that settles it...no panny for me.
> 
> [/sarcasim]
> 
> 
> blue ray is such a sham...i was just reading some stuff where they were saying they still havnt finalized things and that current players might be sol in 2010....what is that...i like how sonys beloved format forces you into thewir beloved product



They may disable HD on analog outputs.


The universe expanding. In the meantime, many people pass the time watching Blu-Rays.










- Rich


----------



## jimisham

Are there any Blu Ray reasonably priced players that don't have the momentary freeze problem?

I'm ready to return my second Samsung BD-P1600 because, out of the last 6 movies I've played on it, 3 have frozen for about 3 seconds and then started playing again. The first Samsung I had did this on the first movie I played, and then developed other problems, so i exchanged it.

I was going to try the Panasonic DMP-BD60K, because on the BB web site, out of 25 reviews, it had an average 4.9 out of 5 rating.

But in checking the DMP-BD60K thread, i see complaints about the same problem.

I guess I could live with it, but I'm hard of hearing and have to use the subtitles.

When this happens with the Samsung, I have to go into the Menu and Setup and reset the subtitles for English while the movie is playing.


----------



## zikronix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichB* /forum/post/16782385
> 
> 
> They may disable HD on analog outputs.
> 
> 
> The universe expanding. In the meantime, many people pass the time watching Blu-Rays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich




ahh such is life...


so does anyone have a suggestion for me on the blue ray player between


Panasonic BD60

LG BD370


of should i get something different all together


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zikronix* /forum/post/16782859
> 
> 
> ahh such is life...
> 
> 
> So does anyone have a suggestion for me on the blue ray player between
> 
> 
> panasonic bd60
> 
> lg bd370
> 
> 
> of should i get something different all together



bd60


----------



## zikronix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KAB53* /forum/post/16785001
> 
> 
> bd60



ok aside from what ive read about its better picture quality....any other reason


----------



## ahwood23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zikronix* /forum/post/16782859
> 
> 
> ahh such is life...
> 
> 
> so does anyone have a suggestion for me on the blue ray player between
> 
> 
> Panasonic BD60
> 
> LG BD370
> 
> 
> of should i get something different all together



JVC XV-BP1


Not sure why no one is talking about the JVC XV-BP1, but if you check out the thread here: Official *Fast Loading* JVC XV-BP1 owner's thread you'll find some really good reviews from people on this board. One of the guys, winston9332, has done some great head to head comparisons to his Pioneer BDP-320, and even his Oppo BDP83, where it holds its own, yet for significant less cost (~$200-250). It's load times are nearly identical, and on a 50" screen, he said it's almost impossible to distinguish between the JVC and the Oppo for SD upconversion. I'm planning on grabbing one when I save up a few more bucks. You can find his tests here: Blu Ray Player Synthetic and Real World Tests Comparisons 

It does have a couple drawbacks he's even pointed out - no analog out, and the tweaking features are sparce, but when several people call this the poor man's Oppo, I'm all ears.


This is the player I'm planning on buying, and if you're looking in that price point, I think it should at least get consideration.


----------



## zikronix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ahwood23* /forum/post/16786337
> 
> 
> JVC XV-BP1
> 
> 
> Not sure why no one is talking about the JVC XV-BP1, but if you check out the thread here: Official *Fast Loading* JVC XV-BP1 owner's thread you'll find some really good reviews from people on this board. One of the guys, winston9332, has done some great head to head comparisons to his Pioneer BDP-320, and even his Oppo BDP83, where it holds its own, yet for significant less cost (~$200-250). It's load times are nearly identical, and on a 50" screen, he said it's almost impossible to distinguish between the JVC and the Oppo for SD upconversion. I'm planning on grabbing one when I save up a few more bucks. You can find his tests here: Blu Ray Player Synthetic and Real World Tests Comparisons
> 
> It does have a couple drawbacks he's even pointed out - no analog out, and the tweaking features are sparce, but when several people call this the poor man's Oppo, I'm all ears.
> 
> 
> This is the player I'm planning on buying, and if you're looking in that price point, I think it should at least get consideration.



mainly because the sony 360 that im returning for store credit can only be retruned at best buy and they dont sell it


----------



## SAVholic

need advise: which one of these offers better video and sound quality. It will be connected to a Yamaha RX-V1800 AVR.

Pioneer BDP-51FD

Samsung BD-3600

Panasonic Bd-80/60


----------



## DAA2011

Hi Everyone, I Just purchased a Samsung LN46B650 46-Inch 1080p 120Hz LCD HDTV with Red Touch of Color. Love it!!! Well now its time for a Blu Ray. Heres the deal with me. the Blu Ray will be just for watching DVDs and Blu Rays. Thats it, No computer, no internet. Im confused on what to buy. Some people say Samsung and Panasonic brand are great. I dont want to spend $500 but I dont want an older/cheaper model. My range is $200 to $300. Any advice or recommendations on what I should get just to play DVDs and Blu Rays? I have a good collection of older DVDs over the years so im hoping they will look good with a Blu Ray player. I will aldo start to pruchase Blu Rays once I decide on a Player. Thanks


----------



## ahwood23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAA2011* /forum/post/16789580
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone, I Just purchased a Samsung LN46B650 46-Inch 1080p 120Hz LCD HDTV with Red Touch of Color. Love it!!! Well now its time for a Blu Ray. Heres the deal with me. the Blu Ray will be just for watching DVDs and Blu Rays. Thats it, No computer, no internet. Im confused on what to buy. Some people say Samsung and Panasonic brand are great. I dont want to spend $500 but I dont want an older/cheaper model. My range is $200 to $300. Any advice or recommendations on what I should get just to play DVDs and Blu Rays? I have a good collection of older DVDs over the years so im hoping they will look good with a Blu Ray player. I will aldo start to pruchase Blu Rays once I decide on a Player. Thanks



JVC XV-BP1.


Look up at my post about 2 back. Excellent DVD upconversion, excellent BR quality. Loads fast. No frills (internet, etc). About $220-250. Check it out.


----------



## hornimus

Any suggestions for something in the under-$350 range?


I'll probably soon be in the market for a new, reliable, relatively inexpensive (mutually exclusive?), and _*quiet*_ blu-ray player.


I was initially looking at the heavily discounted Denon 2500 model, as HDMI-only would be fine, but I don't know if that model is actually quiet or not, and I'm not sure what other considerations I should have in terms of .... feature sets, player make or model -specific issues, whether fanless models are more prone to failure, which models are known for introducing lag, and so on and so forth....


----------



## rnatalli

I recently setup the LG370 which is much quieter than my own Sony S350; I could barely tell the LG was on. I also didn't notice any fan vents on the LG.


----------



## hornimus

LG 370? Thanks, I'm off to do some window-shopping. I have a PS3 that's great but its built-in heatsink cooling fan is huge and gets to be a bit too much of a presence in quiet scenes....


----------



## jdpurvis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/12689612
> 
> 
> Or, the Sony BDP-S1 and Elite HD1. Neither does DTS-HD, but they do support 1080P/24 which none of the Panny models feature.



Actually, all the Panasonic models do 1024p/24. However, implementation of signaling over HDMI is such that some AVR's and TV's that are supposed to do 1024p/24 don't signal the ability properly - and some TV's don't really do 24 well.


Joe


----------



## Ben Franklin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdpurvis* /forum/post/16795006
> 
> 
> Actually, all the Panasonic models do 1024p/24. However, implementation of signaling over HDMI is such that some AVR's and TV's that are supposed to do 1024p/24 don't signal the ability properly - and some TV's don't really do 24 well.
> 
> 
> Joe



Hmmm. How can I tell if my TV is doing it "well"? I have an HDMI connection between a Panasonic DMP BD60 and a Samsung HL50A650 DLP. When I press the info button on the TV remote, I see 1080P24 when film material is being played on the Panasonic. But I really can't tell the difference when I disable film mode and I get 1080i60. Looks fine either way.


----------



## zikronix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdpurvis* /forum/post/16795006
> 
> 
> Actually, all the Panasonic models do 1024p/24. However, implementation of signaling over HDMI is such that some AVR's and TV's that are supposed to do 1024p/24 don't signal the ability properly - and some TV's don't really do 24 well.
> 
> 
> Joe



whats with the marketing gimick on the lg's 1080p/24 and 1080p/60


i hope i have no isses with my bd 60 going into my sammy ln55b650 or the hk avr-254 i just bought.


I bought the bd60 for its supposed better video quality and its awesome sound quality over the lg 370


----------



## smackguy

just to let you all know. I went with the LG BD390. Best Buy matched the 349.95 price that Frys had the player for, and I was also able to exchange my 6 month old sony progressive scan dvd for an additional 43 dollars. So for 300 and change I got a very nice player.


Oh, Frys had teh Samsung BD-P3600 for sale, 329.95, but they didn't have any in stock, so I couldn't price match and went with the LG. Also, I see that there are quality issues with the samsung too. LG got much better ratings.


Also, the You-Tube and CinemaNow on the LG is pretty nice. Got the wireless all set up no problem, and Netflix was streaming as soon as I got the unlock code. Boy they work fast, after I entered the code, it was already on the player before I got downstairs back to it. Nice. 


Overall, I'm a happy camper. Now, if my TV would only get here so I can really take advantage of the blu-ray 1080p!


----------



## amp74

can anyone point to any particular player shines above the rest when outputting a 1080p image via hdmi? all reviews glow and gush with the usual adjectives. none seem to point to any one player shining above another. the secrets benchmark may show pass/fail for some technical torture test. i've owned 5 different and would be hard pressed to find any major differences. is this analogous to high-res audio formats converging on a similarly lofty level of fidelity?


----------



## mbyrnes

Science tells me that any well made Blu-ray player will compare to another. You would most likely get a larger difference in your display since they can vary. Even that would be a stretch since most cannot compare one to another in there own home.


----------



## LabLuvr

*Help!* I'm an HT noobie, but an old audiophile. I have been tediously trying to build a new HT system. I want to get a BD player that will "fit" my system w/o any unnecessary expenses. I have a new Pioneer PRO-111FD 50" plasma, a new (in the box still) Onkyo PR-SC 886 (pre/pro), an Emotiva XP-5 amp (on order) and a Revel Concerta 5.1 surrround speaker set up (2 F12s, 1 C12, 2 M12s, 1 B12). I also have a Netflix "unlimited" account, and (unfortunately) only a 6 MB Comcast ISP account. I can "upgrade" to 8 MB for a little more money, but I wonder if it's worth it for the Netflix issue. So, what's a good BD player for my particular set up? I've read the reviews and gather that the Panny 60/80 models are very good. I also have read about the OPPO-83, and several different Samsung and LG, and Sony, and JVC models. WHEW







It's so confusing. I don't want to spend a lot of money, but I don't want to have a piece of equipment that isn't compatible to the relative quality of the rest of my system. I'm hoping to spend somewhere between $250-$500 tops. Any suggestions?


----------



## johndn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LabLuvr* /forum/post/16800217
> 
> *Help!* I'm an HT noobie, but an old audiophile. I have been tediously trying to build a new HT system. I want to get a BD player that will "fit" my system w/o any unnecessary expenses. I have a new Pioneer PRO-111FD 50" plasma, a new (in the box still) Onkyo PR-SC 886 (pre/pro), an Emotiva XP-5 amp (on order) and a Revel Concerta 5.1 surrround speaker set up (2 F12s, 1 C12, 2 M12s, 1 B12). I also have a Netflix "unlimited" account, and (unfortunately) only a 6 MB Comcast ISP account. I can "upgrade" to 8 MB for a little more money, but I wonder if it's worth it for the Netflix issue. So, what's a good BD player for my particular set up? I've read the reviews and gather that the Panny 60/80 models are very good. I also have read about the OPPO-83, and several different Samsung and LG, and Sony, and JVC models. WHEW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so confusing. I don't want to spend a lot of money, but I don't want to have a piece of equipment that isn't compatible to the relative quality of the rest of my system. I'm hoping to spend somewhere between $250-$500 tops. Any suggestions?



Of everything you've mentioned, I wouldn't hesitate for the -83. The difference between $250-$500 is relatively negligible..and you mentioned you would spend up to $500.


The Oppo is the only reference player you can get at this price. Additionally, you get unsurpassed upscaling (for DVD's), SACD AND DVD-A capability, and Oppo support. It's a no brainer for me!


----------



## BadgerHoops

Had a question i have the sony bdp550 and was thinking of upgrading and getting the pioneer bdp- 51.

How much better is the pioneer bdp51 over the sony bdp550 in PQ quality and SD upconversion quality? Is it worth the upgrade?


Thanks


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johndn* /forum/post/16801064
> 
> 
> Of everything you've mentioned, I wouldn't hesitate for the -83. The difference between $250-$500 is relatively negligible..and you mentioned you would spend up to $500.
> 
> 
> The Oppo is the only reference player you can get at this price. Additionally, you get unsurpassed upscaling (for DVD's), SACD AND DVD-A capability, and Oppo support. It's a no brainer for me!



What makes the Oppo a "reference player?"


fafner


----------



## johndn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/16801820
> 
> 
> What makes the Oppo a "reference player?"
> 
> 
> fafner



1. Super fast load times and operation.

2. Unsurpassed deinterlacing and scaling.

3. Flawless (or nearly) BD playback.

4. User friendly (intuitive) controls.

5. Extensive video tweakability (unnecessary if one has a "proper" display).

6. Kris Deering (et al) say so.










Add to this 7.1 mc analog outs, SACD and DVD-A compatibility, DC, NR, zoom (for anamorphic), *Oppo's famous support*, etc., etc., etc. you have a great player. The -83 is consistently being paired up against 2k - 4.5k players (Pioneer and Denon). If it's 3/4 as good as "they" say it is...I'm buying a second one.


----------



## nelgin

Open to suggestions here. I don't need Netflix or Pandora to start with, network would be nice if I could play video and images from my PC to the BluRay player, but not essential since I'm looking in the $180-$200 price range. I've read that some players don't upscale well while others drop audio. Just looking for suggestions on what is available in stores (Dallas) or possibly online. Multiregionable would be a plus.


Thanks,

Nigel


----------



## jsweeney

I have a Pioneer Elite HD RPTV, component-only and limited to 1080i. I'm wondering what would be the best blu-ray player for me. I have a TiVo-HD, so I've got all the internet streaming stuff. The only real bell/whistle that would interest me is AVI/MPG video playback from DVD-R or from plug-in digital storage if that exists for blu-ray yet. I'd consider units up to $500.


----------



## Balaraform

I have read a lot of threads on here and just got a new LN55B640 from BB. I bought the 1600, but allready had to take it back because it died. I got another and it seems to be working fine, however the wife said maybe we should spend more and get something a little better. I really just want a quality picture and something that is going to last. Which one should I get? I know they all offer most of the same features, but I want something that will last a few years and give me what I want.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## johndn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Balaraform* /forum/post/16806116
> 
> 
> ...spend more and get something a little *better*...that will last a few years and give me *what I want*.



Better how?


What do you want...what are you lacking and what are you desiring?


----------



## Balaraform




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johndn* /forum/post/16806999
> 
> 
> Better how?
> 
> 
> What do you want...what are you lacking and what are you desiring?



I would like better up conversion of regular DVD's, I want to do wireless but wether its built in or not doesn't make a difference. I know many say the OPPO's area really good but I dont want to spend over 400. The playstation is nice but I think the wife would go ape.


Plse help.


----------



## HockeyKat

Samsung BDP-2500 or BDP-1590? A refurb -2500 is about the same price, not sure what the differences are between the two?


I have a BDP-1500 and really want Netflix/Pandora streaming, don't much care about anything else.


----------



## johndn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Balaraform* /forum/post/16807160
> 
> 
> I would like better up conversion of regular DVD's, I want to do wireless but wether its built in or not doesn't make a difference. I know many say the OPPO's area really good but I dont want to spend over 400. The playstation is nice but I think the wife would go ape.
> 
> 
> Plse help.



Well, stepping a little outside the parameters you mentioned...


Since you mentioned Oppo, and $400...I would wait to scrap up another $100 and get the -83. I mean, how many BD players are you going to buy? And by all accounts (except for one or two here or there







), the -83 is *reference*. I got the BD 1500 for $150 w/ 10 BD movies. On any day of the week and twice on Sunday I would now by the -83 (although the 1500 is serving its' purpose in another room). I have 500 dvd's and need the deinterlacing capability.


If you want better upconversion (deinterlacing), and are willing to shell out 400 clams, why not get the best for another $100? Even if it takes a couple of months. I cannot comment on the specific models you mentioned as I do not have them.


----------



## amitsingh

i am looking at buying a refurb 60gb ps3 that plays ps2 games backward compatible (is it a good idea or should i go for a brand new is there any difference at all)

since i will be using it for blu ray as it will be in my ht room, i wanted to make sure that it lives up to stand alone bd player or atleast comes close

if the the pq is just slightly better of a stand alone then i dont care(cuz then i get to play games as well on ps3) but if its a lot better than i will drop the idea and go for stand alone bd player.

so pls give me ure valuable feedback

i will be using it with the marantz 6003,panny ax200 with a 120" screen


----------



## gpjnevada

I had a 60GB PS3 and the thing ran so hot and noisy, I dumped it for a stand alone player. PQ was good. The Panny BD60K's can be had for $200 now at BB.


----------



## Deonlr

I am currently testing a Sony BDP-S350 and a Samsung P1500, I have to return one tomorrow. From all the reviews and forums I can find it seems the Sony is the better player. On my system (Pana 720p projector, HK 330 receiver) I am struggling to find a difference between the 2.


I am leaning towards the Samsung, the remote is more responsive, it loads faster, has slow play and frame advance (I could not believe this is absent from the Sony). Since I don't have a HDMI receiver at the moment I am drawn towards the Samsung's re encoding of HD soundtracks. Is this a worthwhile feature, or only a marketing ploy?


I don't have the heat issue reported and I tried some of the 'trouble' disks without a problem, it seems I got a good machine.


Am I missing anything? I don't want to hate myself 2 months down the line for not listening to the reviews and keeping the Sony.


Thanks for reading.


----------



## renjithvakkayil

*Hi Guyzzz I am planning to buy a Bluray player and my shortlisted ones are below....the list is based on my budget and player availability...


PANASONIC BD30EG-K

PANASONIC BD35EG-K


or is that simply BD30 and BD35 ??


and SONY BDP350



Now my requirements are as follows...



I have a western digital WD TV and connected it to MARANTZ SR3001 (No HDMI) and Polkaudio-RM6750 via optical cable..


WD TV is connected to Panasonic PV70M (50") via HDMI


So I am getting the visuals thru HDMI and audio thru optical cable...


Now when i buy a bluray player will my existing receiver support the audio thru optical cable ??


Visual via HDMI and Audio thru Optical cable ?


If so which among the above players are the best bet ??*


----------



## eblanche

Hey everyone. I've been looking into all of these bluray players for quite some time now preparing myself for when I'm ready to buy.


I just got a new 32" lcd tv and I am going to be using my computer klipsch 4.1 speakers with it. Currently I have them hooked up to the television through 3.5mm (1/8") to RCA adapters and straight into the L/R audio out. I am wondering if i should instead use the bluray players outputs for audio instead of the tv when watching movies and if so, would all or most players allow me to do so? My video will be transmitted using HDMI.


Also, my most important features list would include:

1. Support of my audio (speaker) needs described above

2. SD Upconversion

3. Fast load times

4. low (er) price under $200

5. Picture quality

6. Internet capability


So far I think i have narrowed it down to pretty much the Panasonic DMP-BD60 and the JVC XV-BP1. By the time I am ready to buy, around early to mid August, I think the prices for those players will be low enough. Also, I have read about the upcoming Vizio VBR 100 which looks pretty enticing depending on price. I will NOT be using a receiver of any kind.


Am i looking in the right direction and are there any other players that i should be checking out? Thanks


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> I just got a new 32" lcd tv and I am going to be using my computer klipsch 4.1 speakers with it. Currently I have them hooked up to the television through 3.5mm (1/8") to RCA adapters and straight into the L/R audio out. I am wondering if i should instead use the bluray players outputs for audio instead of the tv when watching movies and if so, would all or most players allow me to do so?



Any player will give you 2-channel analog audio, just as you are getting from your TV now.


For surround sound, since your speakers (I assume they are Promedia 4.1) don't have any kind of decoder built in, you need a player with analog multichannel audio outputs. These are generally higher in the product line (eg, BD80 vs BD60) and cost more. And of course you will stiill lack a center-channel speaker, whiich IMO is a major compromise.


In your shoes, I would just stick to stereo with these speakers and save my money for an audio system that can do justice to the superior audio quality available from Blu-ray.


----------



## dvdchance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/16811555
> 
> 
> Any player will give you 2-channel analog audio, just as you are getting from your TV now.
> 
> 
> For surround sound, since your speakers (I assume they are Promedia 4.1) don't have any kind of decoder built in, you need a player with analog multichannel audio outputs. These are generally higher in the product line (eg, BD80 vs BD60) and cost more. And of course you will stiill lack a center-channel speaker, whiich IMO is a major compromise.
> 
> 
> In your shoes, I would just stick to stereo with these speakers and save my money for an audio system that can do justice to the superior audio quality available from Blu-ray.



Actually the player will give you line levels, no good unless you have a seperate amp / receiver to drive them.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdchance* /forum/post/16811600
> 
> 
> Actually the player will give you line levels, no good unless you have a seperate amp / receiver to drive them.



These are powered speakers. They will work exactly the same way with a player as they do with the line outs of a TV, which the OP stated he is using now.


----------



## Kressilac

Well, my old Toshiba HD-A3 finally died while watching The Day the Earth Stood Still. I'm not sure if the movie killed the player but it was that bad so it very well might have. At the end of the day, it leaves me needing to buy another HD player and since I lost the last format war, I have to buy Blu-Ray.


My first stop is here because the advice on this site has served me very well in the past. What I am looking for is the best unit I can buy for $150 - $250. Quick system setup:


Pioneer Elite VSX92TXH with HDMI 1.3 inputs.

Sony Black Pearl projector on a 110" screen in a light controlled room.

7.1 Boston Acoustics speaker setup.


Things I'd like to see in a player:


Good to great ability to upscale SD content. We still have a stack of DVDs that we watch and not all new releases are ready on blu-ray for rental at our local video store.


Capability to bitstream the audio codecs. I know it's not required or necessary. My current HD-DVD player can't do it, but I just can't get beyond the idea that I bought an AVR that can decode all this wonderful audio and I've never once used the chips in the device. This is one of those, had I known things. Who knows, maybe Xbox will release HD movies with these advanced codecs at some point or my cable company will offer content that uses them. I cry every time I think about buying an AVR with more audio functionality than I'll ever be able to use so I'd like to have bitstreaming out of my Blu-Ray player just because.


Best PQ for the price range. My projector will do 1080p/24/30/60 but up until now, I've only used it for 1080i/60. I'd like my new Blu-Ray player to be able to use the p/24 feature or the 1080p/60 inputs of the projector.



In summary,

Best PQ, primarily for Blu-Ray but also for upscaled DVD.

Could care less about the AQ if it can bitstream the audio otherwise, I'd like to see something with good to great AQ.

Don't need or care about Netflix. I have a 360 for that and it's in a closet so there's no fan noise in the room.


Where to start looking is all I'm looking for. Does AVS maintain an article on Blu-Ray players in different price bands? If so a link would be great.


----------



## Kressilac

Alright. Immediately after typing this, I decided to do a bit more googling to see if I could come up with a list of players that supported what I wanted. Here's what I found from the following list along with a quick google products search for price.

http://www.idoblu.co.uk/page2%20Blu-ray%20Players.html 


Sony BDP-350: $228+ seems to average around $299.

Sony BDP-550: $321+ seems to average around $400 so this one is out of my price range unless I go used or refurb.

Pioneer BDP-LX91: LOL. At 3200 bucks it's not even in the same city as my budget.

Samsung BD-P2500: $250+ seems to average around $300. Not sure if this can do 1080p/24 but I haven't researched it much.

Sharp BD-HP50U: $219+ averages around $300. The Google specs say it is Profile 1.1 while the spec sheet says 2.0 so I'm not sure.

Panasonic BD60 (Thanks Jim McC): $199+ averages around $250. This player looks full featured and cheap too, relatively speaking. It made me wonder if the 80 is a better buy but I don't need the fancy dialogs and the analog outputs so the BD60 seems to be the better of the two for my needs.

JVC XV-BP1 (Thanks ahwood23): $229+ averages around $250.

Pioneer BDP120: $199 at B&H more online. Found this one on B&H while looking up the price of the Panny.


Am I missing any? Suggestions to add to this list? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jim McC

Panasonic BD60


----------



## ahwood23

Jvc xv-bp1


----------



## Kressilac

I've looked at the players mentioned. Thanks for the updates and it seems like I do not have to go over my budget to get one.


Looking at B&H's website, I've narrowed down the field based on price to the following three. Since they are all pretty close in price, if anyone can tell me why the higher priced models are worth it above these four, I'm listening.


JVC XV-BP1: $229

Panasonic BD60: $199

Pioneer BDP120: $199

Sony S360: $239


I own a Sony projector so the Sony might be something to buy for the BRAVIA Link capabilities. Does this really buy me anything if I have a universal remote? (Harmony 890 Pro) Beyond that, which one has the best PQ and upscaling quality? They all seem to bitstream all audio formats so AQ is not a factor. They are all Profile 2.0 players. Is the $30 - $40 premium of the JVC/Sony worth it?


Comments would be appreciated.


----------



## ahwood23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kressilac* /forum/post/16813767
> 
> 
> I've looked at the players mentioned. Thanks for the updates and it seems like I do not have to go over my budget to get one.
> 
> 
> Looking at B&H's website, I've narrowed down the field based on price to the following three. Since they are all pretty close in price, if anyone can tell me why the higher priced models are worth it above these four, I'm listening.
> 
> 
> JVC XV-BP1: $229
> 
> Panasonic BD60: $199
> 
> Pioneer BDP120: $199
> 
> Sony S360: $239
> 
> 
> I own a Sony projector so the Sony might be something to buy for the BRAVIA Link capabilities. Does this really buy me anything if I have a universal remote? (Harmony 890 Pro) Beyond that, which one has the best PQ and upscaling quality? They all seem to bitstream all audio formats so AQ is not a factor. They are all Profile 2.0 players. Is the $30 - $40 premium of the JVC/Sony worth it?
> 
> 
> Comments would be appreciated.



I can't comment on the Sony or Pioneer really, as I only glanced at their specs, but I am planning on the JVC after first thinking I wanted the Panny 60. Be sure and check out the official JVC thread here: Official *Fast Loading* JVC XV-BP1 owner's thread 


Pay special attention to winston9332's comments, as he compares this little JVC versus the mighty Oppo BDP83 and a Pioneer BDP-51FD. The JVC loads just as quickly as the Oppo (considered one of the fastest loading Blu-Ray players out there), and upscales just a hair below it (which is saying a ton, considering the Oppo is probably regarded as one of, if not the best, upscaling BR players today). I have DVDs that I want to see how they look on this. I've heard it's much better than the Sony or Pio's upscaling.


Another user comments: "Originally Posted by jasb

If you don't need analog outputs, DVD-A, SACD, DIVX support (JVC supports XVID though), slightly better DVD upscaling and lots of video tweaking options, then save yourself $300 and get the JVC. If you want any of those features or just want the best DVD upscaling and have the extra $300 to spend, then go for the Oppo."


They're calling it a poor man's Oppo, which is high praise.


A couple words of caution - it does not have analog out, so if you need that, be aware.

Also, there is a lot of discussion about how bright the blue lights on the front of the JVC are, so if that might bother you, look into it.

And lastly, one that can be considered good or bad news depending on your view. There have not been any firmware updates released for the JVC to date. Now, in their defense, everyone in that thread has stated that it's played every BR disc flawlessly, with the exception of 12 Rounds, just released, and apparently TONS of players have trouble with it, including the $500 Oppo, etc. So the good news is that they haven't needed a firmware update, the news that makes a few people hesitate is that they haven't seen yet what kind of support JVC will show for this player.

Take those how you will.


Last thought - I don't need or care about streaming any online content, but if you do, the JVC doesn't offer any of that, while the Panasonic does.


I'm waiting to see what I get for my birthday in a couple weeks, but my plan is the JVC, it just sounds like the perfect player for us.


Hope this helps.


----------



## plopez12

I have been going through reviews and have read that, well on CNET at least that they rated the LG BD390 one of the top rated Blu-ray players on the market...followed next by the PS3 and then the Samsung BD-P3600...right now I have the P1600 so I am looking to see if I should get a better option...i actually just picked up a LN46B750 yesterday with the P1600 and this is my first Hi-Def type of set-up so any help would be appreciated...so if i could get a recommendation for a blu ray player between the LG, Samsung, or anything else please let me know..thank you so much


----------



## amitsingh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gpjnevada* /forum/post/16810879
> 
> 
> I had a 60GB PS3 and the thing ran so hot and noisy, I dumped it for a stand alone player. PQ was good. The Panny BD60K's can be had for $200 now at BB.



thank you

just have few more questions

does the new 40/80gb run as hot as the old 60gb? can the new players play ps2 games?


how is the pq/sq compared to the panny bd60k?


is there a lot of difference between the blu ray quality of a stand alone player and ps3 ?


regards


----------



## narclepto99

I'm in a similar boat as amitsingh. I want to buy a BD player, but I'm not sure if I should get a PS3 or a standalone machine. I'm not really interested in playing PS3 games, but if it is similar (or possibly even better?) that a standalone machine, I figure the gaming ability is a nice plus.


My main concerns are:

Loading speed

DVD Upscaling

Noise (I can deal with SOME noise but I dont like the player itself being a distraction during the film)


If not a PS3, what would you suggest in the $300 range?


Thanks in advance for all your help/suggestions. The people on this site are always very helpful.


----------



## Kressilac

@narclepto99. I didn't need the PS3's gaming capabilities or the Samsung's Netflix streaming so I largely viewed the PS3's $399 price tag as too expensive for a Blu-Ray player. I'm looking at the JVC over the Panasonic right now. Having lived with the 30 second load times on my HD-DVD player, I can tell you that it really affects your opinion of the player. I'm spending about $100 less than you are but if you start with my list from above, you can find higher end models for each of those that are in your price range. For instance, the Sony has a S560 model and the Panasonic has a BD80K model.


----------



## narclepto99

First off, thanks Kressilac for the quick reply.


I think I should have clarified myself as far as my price range goes. I'm not _looking_ to spend $400, but I if the PS3 is just as good at BD playback nd upscaling as a quality stand alone machine, I'd do it.


That being said, this would be my fist BD player and I'm not ashamed to admit that I'm not expert on the media or the players. However I bought 55" Samsung TV yesterday so I figured I might as well go all the way and get a BD player.


I guess my ultimate question is whether the PS3 is a capable BD player in he areas I previously mentioned?


And in regards to the JVC player, the only hesiation I have is tht ive seen multiples posts with people pointing out that JVC has not released any fimware updates for the player. And as I understand it, those are necesary to keep up with the newer BD's being released.


I'm sorry if I'm talking you to death or asking silly questions. I just want to be absolutely sure before I pull the trigger on anything.


Thanks again.


----------



## rdclark

narclepto99, please see post #5697 in this thread.


----------



## Kressilac

No problem. I'm actually in the same boat as you are. While I understand all the issues involved with buying a new player, I had no idea where the state of Blu-Ray was as I began my search. Last time I looked at Blu-Ray was just before I bought my HD-DVD player. Back then bitstreamed audio and 1080p playback were high end features for Blu-Ray. Seems you can get these at a much lower price point these days.


As for the PS3, I think the stand alone players will do a better job these days than the PS3 and with more options. They'll do it for less money too, so if you do not need the game playing feature, I'd go stand alone and hope that there isn't a Profile 3.0 coming out for Blu-Ray anytime soon. The PS3 is one of the only players that could grow with the moving profile standard of Blu-Ray. Even with that, you can buy two Panasonics for the price of one PS3 so I would save my money now and spend it later if a Profile 3.0 spec is released.


I'm not worried about the lack of firmware updates as long as it doesn't become a problem with playback. My Toshiba HD-DVD player needed a couple firmware updates to play specific movies but for 99.9% of the movies I've put in it, it worked fine. I'm expecting this to be the same with Blu-Ray and hope I am not wrong.


----------



## narclepto99

Thanks kresilac and rdclark. Things are becoming a lot clearer for me.


I had previously already submitted to paying in the neighborhood of $300 for my player. The JVC is getting good reviews on this forum, but the LG BD390 appears to be the top dog in "professional" reviews. Of course the LG costs about $100 more (based on local retail). That of course would put me right back the PS3 price point. Although I'm not really interested in the gaming, I feel like if I'm going to spend that much, I might as well get the added features of the PS3.


The one tipping point for me is Divx support which the LG has, the JVC doesn't, and I' not sure about the PS3. Anyone know if the PS3 supports divx?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *narclepto99* /forum/post/16816617
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the PS3 supports divx?



It do.


----------



## jasb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *narclepto99* /forum/post/16816617
> 
> 
> Thanks kresilac and rdclark. Things are becoming a lot clearer for me.
> 
> 
> I had previously already submitted to paying in the neighborhood of $300 for my player. The JVC is getting good reviews on this forum, but the LG BD390 appears to be the top dog in "professional" reviews. Of course the LG costs about $100 more (based on local retail). That of course would put me right back the PS3 price point. Although I'm not really interested in the gaming, I feel like if I'm going to spend that much, I might as well get the added features of the PS3.
> 
> 
> The one tipping point for me is Divx support which the LG has, the JVC doesn't, and I' not sure about the PS3. Anyone know if the PS3 supports divx?



Keep in mind that the JVC does support Xvid. Many people use Divx as a generic term for MPEG-4 .avi files. Most .avi's I see are encoded using Xvid anyway since it is free and open source.


----------



## narclepto99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasb* /forum/post/16816794
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that the JVC does support Xvid. Many people use Divx as a generic term for MPEG-4 .avi files. Most .avi's I see are encoded using Xvid anyway since it is free and open source.



Ah, good point.


However I have ripped a bunch of my DVDs over the last few years into Divx format for the sake of preserving the disc (I have both a Divx certified dvd player and a fairly neglectful roommate). I'll have to investigate how easy it would be to convert them to xvid.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *narclepto99* /forum/post/16817368
> 
> 
> Ah, good point.
> 
> 
> However I have ripped a bunch of my DVDs over the last few years into Divx format for the sake of preserving the disc (I have both a Divx certified dvd player and a fairly neglectful roommate). I'll have to investigate how easy it would be to convert them to xvid.



Players that do one of divx and xvid usually do both. You need someone with the player to confirm this.


-Bill


----------



## jasb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/16817444
> 
> 
> Players that do one of divx and xvid usually do both. You need someone with the player to confirm this.
> 
> 
> -Bill



I do own the player. I wouldn't have given him the information otherwise. Divx requires licensing. Players which have paid for the Divx license would also support Xvid since it is free. However, it appears that JVC chose not to pay the Divx licensing fee to keep the cost down (can't think of any other reason), so it only supports Xvid and not Divx.


----------



## jasb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *narclepto99* /forum/post/16817368
> 
> 
> Ah, good point.
> 
> 
> However I have ripped a bunch of my DVDs over the last few years into Divx format for the sake of preserving the disc (I have both a Divx certified dvd player and a fairly neglectful roommate). I'll have to investigate how easy it would be to convert them to xvid.



If you used a recent version of Divx, you can just change the fourcc to Xvid and they play fine. I tested a bunch of .avi's with DX50 and changed them to XVID and that is all it took. Didn't test Divx files with any other fourcc's.


----------



## MarcosMarcusM

My real question is if current blu ray players have advantages over the PS3's blu ray playing capabilities.


In the visual quality department are there blu ray players that are worth getting instead of a PS3 because the difference is substantial?


My idea was to buy a blu ray player to enjoy blu ray movies. The PS3's video game capabilities would only be an excellent plus. If the quality of the PS3's blu ray playing capabilities are nearly on par with other blu ray players then I would assume I should just buy a PS3.


Seeing as how there are some blu ray players in the price range of the PS3, I'd like to know if they are that much better at playing blu ray movies.


Thank you very much.


----------



## leftheaded

if it has the features you want and you don't have an expensive system (eg 

performance-wise its pretty solid


----------



## plopez12

the only thing i have right now is a LN46B750...plan on getting a sound system at some point but not anytime soon probably...with that being said right now i have the Samsung P1600. I've had it for a few days now and I love the quality of the blu ray disks but the quality it has been putting out for my older DVD's just aren't what i thought it would be. So I was thinking about going with the Samsung P3600 or the LG BD390 because that's what I have been seeing as a top rated player. Knowing the fact that I dont have an expensive sound system would it be better for me to just go the PS3 route, or get the LG or Samsung? And if you have a recommendation for another player please help me out. Thank you.


----------



## leftheaded

so, i'm pretty set on the OPPO BDP-83 but wanted to check what other universal players I should compare with?


scratch that... i just ordered one


----------



## plopez12

the only thing i have right now is a LN46B750...plan on getting a sound system at some point but not anytime soon probably...with that being said right now i have the Samsung P1600. I've had it for a few days now and I love the quality of the blu ray disks but the quality it has been putting out for my older DVD's just aren't what i thought it would be. So I was thinking about going with the Samsung P3600 or the LG BD390 because that's what I have been seeing as a top rated player. Knowing the fact that I dont have an expensive sound system would it be better for me to just go the PS3 route, or get the LG or Samsung? And if you have a recommendation for another player please help me out. Thank you.


can anyone help me???


----------



## MICHAELSD

I'm trying to decide between the Pioneer BDP-320 or the Samsung BDP-1600/3600 (CNET says that the video processing and performance on both Samsung Blu-Ray Players is identical, so the major difference for me is design). Here are the pros of each vs. the other:


Pioneer BDP-320


Much nicer design

Matches my future Pioneer KRP-500M

Better picture quality?


Samsung BDP-1600/3600


Media streaming (I don't need this since I'll just use my Xbox 360 to stream Netflix movies if I want to)

Significantly faster load times

Better price for the BDP-1600


It would be great if someone who has tried both could give their opinion. Thanks in advance.


----------



## iontyre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MICHAELSD* /forum/post/16821179
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the Pioneer BDP-320 or the Samsung BDP-1600/3600 (CNET says that the video processing and performance on both Samsung Blu-Ray Players is identical, so the major difference for me is design). Here are the pros of each vs. the other:
> 
> 
> Pioneer BDP-320
> 
> 
> Much nicer design
> 
> Matches my future Pioneer KRP-500M
> 
> Better picture quality?
> 
> 
> Samsung BDP-1600/3600
> 
> 
> Media streaming (I don't need this since I'll just use my Xbox 360 to stream Netflix movies if I want to)
> 
> Significantly faster load times
> 
> Better price for the BDP-1600
> 
> 
> It would be great if someone who has tried both could give their opinion. Thanks in advance.




Though I haven't tried them, I have decided I am going with the Pio 320 for the picture quality, which is said to be better. I don't care about streaming either (PC to do that) and the only downsides I am seeing in the Pio is slower loading and a bit of a pause on DVD layer change. I can live with those. Samsung players seem to have significantly more disc playing issues than the Pioneer.


----------



## ekh3206

Analysis Paralysis- Uhgg.

Thanks to everyone for such great info. ahwood23 I have followed a lot of your posts and appreciate your perspective. I read almost every post on the JVC fast loading forum. I would go with that player if I had HDMI in my setup. Here is the deal.

I have an old Sony receiver 5.1 without HDMI. When I built my HT I didn't have any HDMI needs and the 70+ foot run was cost prohibitive at the time. Running HDMI now is not an option as the walls are closed up and the level of effort would be more then I have time for anymore. I have a Pio Elite 60inch 720p plasma TV running Component video to it. I need a decent BD player it will be my 1st. The future will hold a 7.1 receiver at some point I wired for it when I built the HT but not in use now. What do you guys suggest I go for? ahwood23 you like the Pio320 would it meet my requirements? Thanks in advance for all your input.


----------



## Kosty

FYI

http://www.thedigitalbits.com/#mytwocents 


(LATE UPDATE - 7/14/09 - 3 PM PDT)


The direct link has active links to Amazon pages on these players, scroll to 7/14/09 update or go to Recent Post link at bottom of the page



> Quote:
> (LATE UPDATE - 7/14/09 - 3 PM PDT)
> 
> 
> Many months ago, we predicted that Blu-ray players would almost certainly reach - or even break - the $100 price point in time for the holidays this year. That has now, in fact, happened. CNet and others are reporting that Wal-Mart has recently dropped the price of the Magnavox NB530MGX to just $98, down from an original $168 and recent sale prices of $128. It's only a profile 1.1 (BonusView) player, but that's still a helluva price and we expect the unit will sell fast, if it hasn't already sold out.
> 
> 
> Given the long-awaited arrival of such low-priced Blu-ray players, we thought it might be good to offer you a little round-up of the different low-priced BD player options, and whether they're profile 1.1 (which means they can access advanced BD-Java special features, usually called "BonusView") or profile 2.0 (they can access BonusView features plus additional online content via a built-in Ethernet connection to the Internet, usually called "BD-Live" - these players can often also update their own firmware via this connection to provide upgrades and other performance quality improvements). Here's a list of the BD players now available on Amazon.com for $200 or under, ranked by price starting with the lowest (please note that all prices listed below are current as of the date of this post, but are obviously subject to change without notice)...
> 
> 
> Insignia NS-BRDVD ($99 - profile 1.1)
> 
> Curtis Mathes CMMBX72 ($169.99 - profile 1.1)
> 
> Sharp Aquos BDHP21U ($179.99 - profile 1.1)
> 
> Sylvania NB500SL9 ($179.99 - profile 1.1)
> 
> Sherwood BDP-5003 ($182.70 - profile 1.1)
> 
> Sylvania NB530SLX ($184.99 - profile 1.1)
> 
> Sylvania NB501SL9 ($198.72 - profile 1.1)
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BD60 ($197.95 - profile 2.0 - streams additional online video content)
> 
> Samsung BD-P1500 ($199.99 - profile 1.1 but firmware upgradable to 2.0)
> 
> Philips BDP5010/F7 ($199.99 - profile 2.0)
> 
> 
> One other model is intriguing, though it isn't listed above because it's set to be a Wal-Mart exclusive - Vizio's profile 2.0 VBR100. You might recall that we mentioned this player in our CES report back in January. Word is it will arrive exclusively at Wal-Mart stores sometime this month for just $188.
> 
> 
> For those of you who wish to jump into Blu-ray fully profile 2.0 ready, there are some good additional options priced at under $300...
> 
> 
> Pioneer BDP-120 ($213.54 - profile 2.0)
> 
> Sharp Aquos BD-HP16U ($212.85 - profile 2.0)
> 
> Sharp Aquos BD-HP22U ($219.99 - profile 2.0)
> 
> Sony BDP-S360 ($234.99 - profile 2.0 plus "6-second access")
> 
> LG BD-370 ($239.39 - profile 2.0 - streams additional online video content)
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BD80 ($264.95 - profile 2.0 - streams additional online video content)
> 
> Sony BDP-S350 ($269.99 - profile 2.0)
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BD70V ($284.95 - profile 2.0 plus VHS - streams additional online video content)
> 
> Samsung BD-P1600 ($299.00 - profile 2.0 - streams additional online video content)
> 
> Samsung BD-P2500 ($299.98 - profile 2.0 - streams additional online video content)
> 
> 
> We're not endorsing any particular model - we just provide the above for your reference, as a way of seeing what's available and affordable. Of the above models, we only have personal experience with the Panasonic DMP-BD60, which we've found to be an excellent and reliable profile 2.0 player (at $197.95). Note that several of the above models stream additional free and rental video content from YouTube, Pacasa, Amazon VOD, NetFlix and other online services. Samsung in particular has just signed a deal to stream Blockbuster OnDemand content to their HDTVs and BD players. (Note that different manufacturers have deals with different online video services.) As a general rule of thumb, the more established the brand, the better quality, performance and tech/customer support are likely to be, though there are certainly ALWAYS exceptions. We encourage each of you to search out the reviews of fellow enthusiasts on any model you're interested in before you purchase.
> 
> 
> For enthusiasts who demand more features of their Blu-ray hardware, and can afford a somewhat higher price point, we'd suggest a look at one of these models (among others)...
> 
> 
> Sony BDP-S560 ($349.99 - profile 2.0 plus built-in wireless & "6-sec access")
> 
> Sony PlayStation 3 80GB ($399.99 - also a next-gen game console, streams additional online video content)
> 
> Oppo BDP-83 ($499.99 - profile 2.0 plus DVD-A/SACD)
> 
> 
> We've been playing with the Oppo over the last week or so here at The Bits, and we're completely blown away by it. We'll post a full review soon. The Sony S560 isn't available until August, but we've seen it in action. Both the S560 and Sony's S360 (available now above for $234.99) both have a "6-second access" feature that allows you to jump right into the content on your favorite discs without the extended load times of other players. The S560 also has a built-in wireless modem - a feature so obviously beneficial that we're surprised more manufacturers haven't adopted it already. Sony's PS3 is obviously a capable next-generation videogame system, and has long been one of the best BD players available. Unconfirmed reports suggest that the price is likely to drop to $299.99 in the next few months.
> 
> 
> So as you can see, there are a LOT of good options available if you're looking to jump into Blu-ray for the first time and at a reasonable price. Looking ahead, we strongly suspect that you'll see dramatic sales and deals for Blu-ray players as we get closer to football season, Black Friday and the holiday shopping season. We'd be very surprised if there weren't at least a few more models discounted closer to $100, and you can likely expect a number of great HDTV/BD player combo deals as well, especially as football season begins.
> 
> 
> That's all for now. Stay tuned!
> 
> 
> Bill Hunt, Editor
> 
> The Digital Bits
> [email protected]


----------



## Euler

Am thinking of getting an HD camcorder. I would like to be able to download the video files from this camcorder onto my computer, burn them onto a regular DVD and have them play back in HD on a blu-ray player. I've been told this is possible if I download the video files onto the DVD as data files and use a blu-ray player that has the right data file support.


Is this true? If so, what would the "right data support" be? And which blu-ray players have it?


I'm a novice on this stuff. I just want to record video with a camcorder in HD and be able to burn the video files onto discs to archive them and to play them back in HD on a blu-ray player.


Any recommendations would be very welcome.


Thanks, Bruce


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Euler* /forum/post/16829221
> 
> 
> Am thinking of getting an HD camcorder. I would like to be able to download the video files from this camcorder onto my computer, burn them onto a regular DVD and have them play back in HD on a blu-ray player. I've been told this is possible if I download the video files onto the DVD as data files and use a blu-ray player that has the right data file support.
> 
> 
> Is this true? If so, what would the "right data support" be? And which blu-ray players have it?
> 
> 
> I'm a novice on this stuff. I just want to record video with a camcorder in HD and be able to burn the video files onto discs to archive them and to play them back in HD on a blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> Any recommendations would be very welcome.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Bruce



Isn't AVCHD the standard for cameras? A lot of players will accept that.


-Bill


----------



## KO Abear

I am considering going with a constant height front PJ setup and remember reading a blurb somewhere recently that mentioned a new BR player from Phillips that could move the sub-titles within the projected frame. Is this possible? Anyone know if this player exists or is in the works. I thought that sub-title placement was set when the disc was mastered and that moving them to different places within the picture area was impossible. Anyone familiar with this?


KO


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KO Abear* /forum/post/16830185
> 
> 
> I am considering going with a constant height front PJ setup and remember reading a blurb somewhere recently that mentioned a new BR player from Phillips that could move the sub-titles within the projected frame. Is this possible? Anyone know if this player exists or is in the works. I thought that sub-title placement was set when the disc was mastered and that moving them to different places within the picture area was impossible. Anyone familiar with this?
> 
> 
> KO


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1160096 


-Bill


----------



## -FuSioN-

hi guys,


a wealth of good information here. it has allowed me to narrow down my first BD player choice to the LG BD370. I currently have a KRP-500m monitor and its audio is mated to an old school denon receiver which only accepts coax or optical audio.


so here is my question: is there another player in the same price range as the LG370 that is better at blu-ray picture output and DVD scaling? It would also need to have digital audio outs, but streaming isn't necessary but a nice bonus.


Any suggestions or is the LG370 a good investment for my KRP-500m and denon/klipsch (quintet) sound system?


----------



## s44

The JVC seems to have much the same guts as the LG but somehow upscales better. Also: no Netflix. Not sure if it does DTS re-encode but I'm not sure the little quintets will reveal much difference anyway.


----------



## -FuSioN-




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16830994
> 
> 
> The JVC seems to have much the same guts as the LG but somehow upscales better. Also: no Netflix. Not sure if it does DTS re-encode but I'm not sure the little quintets will reveal much difference anyway.



haha, yes my audio setup is fairly old and in my apt i don't think my neighbors would appreciate any more sound.


also the jvc, as far as I know, does not do separate audio out via coax or optical, thus my reason for going with the LG player.


----------



## ahwood23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *-FuSioN-* /forum/post/16832370
> 
> 
> haha, yes my audio setup is fairly old and in my apt i don't think my neighbors would appreciate any more sound.
> 
> 
> also the jvc, as far as I know, does not do separate audio out via coax or optical, thus my reason for going with the LG player.



FuSioN, double check the official JVC thread, I could've sworn I saw that it supported separate audio out. Someone else was asking for that feature, and I could've sworn that winston confirmed it, but double check, I've been known to be wrong every so often...


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *-FuSioN-* /forum/post/16832370
> 
> 
> also the jvc, as far as I know, does not do separate audio out via coax or optical, thus my reason for going with the LG player.



!?


All Blu-Ray players -- all current ones, anyway -- have these outputs. See here . Also, the manual says it *does* have DTS-reencode.


----------



## ahwood23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekh3206* /forum/post/16825022
> 
> 
> Analysis Paralysis- Uhgg.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for such great info. ahwood23 I have followed a lot of your posts and appreciate your perspective. I read almost every post on the JVC fast loading forum. I would go with that player if I had HDMI in my setup. Here is the deal.
> 
> I have an old Sony receiver 5.1 without HDMI. When I built my HT I didn't have any HDMI needs and the 70+ foot run was cost prohibitive at the time. Running HDMI now is not an option as the walls are closed up and the level of effort would be more then I have time for anymore. I have a Pio Elite 60inch 720p plasma TV running Component video to it. I need a decent BD player it will be my 1st. The future will hold a 7.1 receiver at some point I wired for it when I built the HT but not in use now. What do you guys suggest I go for? ahwood23 you like the Pio320 would it meet my requirements? Thanks in advance for all your input.



ekh3206,


I actually don't have any experience with the Pio320, but winston does a great job of comparing a number of BR players in this thread here: Blu Ray Player Synthetic and Real World Tests Comparisons 


He rates his Pio320 just below the Oppo, and just above the JVC, so I don't see how you could go wrong. My only word of warning is that it appears to load much slower than both the JVC and Oppo, altho those are about the 2 fastest stand alone players currently out. But if that's going to bug you, it's something to consider. But picture quality is supposed to be excellent. And at close to $300, it's still not the bank breaker that the PS3 and Oppo are. At least for someone like me, who's watching every penny these days! Hope that helps.


----------



## jso228

Hi,

Currently im using my PS3 as my blu ray player. Im still kinda confused abt what blu ray player to purchase. Looked up a few blu ray players, like samsung, and pioneer, buh also heard dat samsung players doesnt give good sound. As SOUND is my main concern, i want a good blu ray player to go with my ONKYO TX-SR706 any suggestion and advice wud be great guys..


Thanks


----------



## s44

They are all going to sound exactly the same. HDMI carries bit-perfect digital audio.


----------



## -FuSioN-




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16832762
> 
> 
> !?
> 
> 
> All Blu-Ray players -- all current ones, anyway -- have these outputs. See here . Also, the manual says it *does* have DTS-reencode.



ahhh yes, more digging would have given me that info....for some reason i was going off what just what winston wrote in that thread:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/16758462
> 
> 
> J...The players audio section is limited to two channel analogues and HDMI...



thanks for the info s44.


----------



## ekh3206

Thanks ahwood and winston. I looked over the link you suggested. It does look like a decent player. So now I have a 2nd question or should I say I'm 2nd guessing what I thought I have read in these posts. I like everything about the JVC specifically speed and price. I ruled it out b/c I can't support HDMI. Is that a mistake? according to the link in post s44 has in post #5797 it looks like JVC will support component video. Do I loose the upscaling by not going HDMI or just the convenience of HDMI?

Again your assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekh3206* /forum/post/16839113
> 
> 
> Thanks ahwood and winston. I looked over the link you suggested. It does look like a decent player. So now I have a 2nd question or should I say I'm 2nd guessing what I thought I have read in these posts. I like everything about the JVC specifically speed and price. I ruled it out b/c I can't support HDMI. Is that a mistake? according to the link in post s44 has in post #5797 it looks like JVC will support component video. Do I loose the upscaling by not going HDMI or just the convenience of HDMI?
> 
> Again your assistance is greatly appreciated.



The JVC has the same outputs as all the other makes. Quite frankly, with your self-imposed limitations, you are not going to get full benefit of BD.


----------



## Dragonfly

Like the BD60 but read on another Blu Ray forum that there is a problem with freezing and sometimes loss of audio on some Blu-Ray disks.

Has anyone heard of these problems?

I checked out the Oppo and realized I paid the same for my A1 HD-DVD player and really don't want to pay that much again if I can find a machine that is good all around for less.


----------



## sacplasma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /forum/post/16842738
> 
> 
> I checked out the Oppo and realized I paid the same for my A1 HD-DVD player and really don't want to pay that much again if I can find a machine that is good all around for less.



I can't seem to find any post that will confirm the Pioneer 120 is actually made by Sharp? Does anyone really know? Thanks.


----------



## PoorSignal

I want to get a player this week, suddenly costco got all the brands in, Sharp, Sony, Samsung, panasonic. all around $200 except the Sony.

I was going to get BDP-S360, Any suggestions?


----------



## Corpsman

I use a PS3 for watching Blu-Ray movies. The ONLY reason that I can think of to use anything different than the PS3 is because my expensive and capable Sony STR DA3100ES receiver does not have HDMI inputs. So what I am thinking is, I could buy a Blu-Ray player that decodes and outputs lossless audio, then output it to my receiver so I can get the benefit of the better audio.


My question is, are my above assumptions correct? If I were to do this, do I use Digital Optical? How would I set that up? And is HD Audio really that much better than Dolby Digital 5.1 or Dolby DTS to make it worth all the fretting?


----------



## demonfoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Corpsman* /forum/post/16845474
> 
> 
> So what I am thinking is, I could buy a Blu-Ray player that decodes and outputs lossless audio, then output it to my receiver so I can get the benefit of the better audio.



As long as said non-HDMI receiver has multichannel analog inputs, you could do this with the Oppo BDP-83, yes.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Corpsman* /forum/post/16845474
> 
> 
> My question is, are my above assumptions correct? If I were to do this, do I use Digital Optical?



No, optical coax doesn't have the bandwidth to carry the new advanced digital stream formats, and due to the desire of the studios to have the good stuff receive heavy copy protection, it's only available in digital form via HDMI. (Even if they were, your older receiver wouldn't understand them.) However, some BD players do have multichannel analog outs (as I mentioned above). The problems are that in general, receivers with multichannel ins don't apply room correction, EQ, timing correction, speaker correction, etc., and you have to deal with the fact that the LFE channel is recorded 15 (I believe) dB low, so your receiver has to support enabling appropriate extra gain on the LFE channel for multichannel analog content. It can be something of a pain to set up.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Corpsman* /forum/post/16845474
> 
> 
> And is HD Audio really that much better than Dolby Digital 5.1 or Dolby DTS to make it worth all the fretting?



That's pretty subjective. Some people say they can hear it, some people say they can't. However, even the basic DTS/DD streams on BDs are generally of better quality (due to better mastering, as well as higher bitrate) than the equivalent DVDs, so the 640 Kbps DD or 1.5 Mbps DTS stream might be fine for you.


----------



## sacplasma

Buy the Panasonic.


----------



## Wangsdeli

I'm looking to finally get my feet wet in Blu-Ray. I'm looking for a player that supports multi-region DVD (I have a few DVDs from the UK), will stream videos from my NAS, and has a USB slot to playback videos. Also the more file formats it supports, the better. Thank you!


----------



## dima1109

Hi all,


I have a somewhat unusual request. I need a blu-ray player that has the smallest feature set yet still delivers good quality stream. I really don't need the things like Netflix streaming, JPEG viewing, or network features, I have an Xbox for that. All I need is something that can play blu-ray discs. My budget is very limited, so I don't want to pay for the features I already have. Are there any simple-ish BD players out there, or do they all come loaded with features these days?


Thanks!


----------



## Lasher

I'm considering buying my first BR player but have a question about connections.


My TV is one of the first gen Mitsubishi rear projection HDTV compatible 1080i sets. Model VS-60111.


It does not have HDMI connections only Component. I know that there were rumors the BR disk could be set to downgrade the quality when used over component connections to prevent piracy (don't you just love the copyright police) but what I want to know is have any of them opted to do this?


In other words if I buy a BR player that has Component out as well as HDMI and hook it to my TV will it be downgraded to 480p or worse making it not worth it until my current 60" TV dies and I decide to by a new one.


I know there was a lot of talk about this but I've never read a definitive answer from someone who has tried any BR disk over component instead of HDMI.


Any Info would be of great help to me.


Thanks in advance


Lasher


----------



## mnml

For now, you'll be fine & get 1080i (or lower, depending on the disc). What you're referring to is the ICT (Image Constraint Token) that's been rumored for some time now, but has yet to make its way onto BD. If it does at some point, then, yes, you could potentially be limited to 480p on some movies.


Even now, though, the player will not do any upconversion for analogue outputs.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lasher* /forum/post/16850522
> 
> 
> I'm considering buying my first BR player but have a question about connections.
> 
> 
> My TV is one of the first gen Mitsubishi rear projection HDTV compatible 1080i sets. Model VS-60111.
> 
> 
> It does not have HDMI connections only Component. I know that there were rumors the BR disk could be set to downgrade the quality when used over component connections to prevent piracy (don't you just love the copyright police) but what I want to know is have any of them opted to do this?
> 
> 
> In other words if I buy a BR player that has Component out as well as HDMI and hook it to my TV will it be downgraded to 480p or worse making it not worth it until my current 60" TV dies and I decide to by a new one.
> 
> 
> I know there was a lot of talk about this but I've never read a definitive answer from someone who has tried any BR disk over component instead of HDMI.
> 
> 
> Any Info would be of great help to me.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Lasher



A lot of people are using Blu-ray with component at 720p and 1080i.


DVD upscaling over component is not allowed, but that is not a big issue.


The Image Constraint Token has not been used on Blu-ray and probably won't be. The industry is actually going to ban component out for Blu-ray in a few years which takes care of that problem.


This won't affect you now, but in a few years you will not be able to buy a new player with component outputs.


-Bill


----------



## Lasher

Thank You guys this is great news. I've seen BR players for $100-200 now and it would be nice to check out some new movies in that format.


For and entry level on the cheap player, what you do you guys recommend?


Lasher


----------



## mnml

Track down a Pioneer BDP-51FD at a Best Buy for $150.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lasher* /forum/post/16850644
> 
> 
> Thank You guys this is great news. I've seen BR players for $100-200 now and it would be nice to check out some new movies in that format.
> 
> 
> For and entry level on the cheap player, what you do you guys recommend?
> 
> 
> Lasher



I've been hearing good things about the JVC: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1131998 


About $200, I think.


-Bill


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dima1109* /forum/post/16849630
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I have a somewhat unusual request. I need a blu-ray player that has the smallest feature set yet still delivers good quality stream. I really don't need the things like Netflix streaming, JPEG viewing, or network features, I have an Xbox for that. All I need is something that can play blu-ray discs. My budget is very limited, so I don't want to pay for the features I already have. Are there any simple-ish BD players out there, or do they all come loaded with features these days?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Check out the JVC-BX thread. That will serve you nicely.


fafner


----------



## Songer

I posted this in the Oppo vs. thread, but this may be a more appropriate place.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EWL5* /forum/post/16767054
> 
> 
> I was disappointed to learn that the recently shipped Denon 2010 player in fact has only the ABT 1030 and not the ABT 2010 chip.
> 
> 
> However, I did learn that the Denon 4010 universal player (due in Oct) will have the ABT 2010 just like the Oppo. If I knew this was coming, I probably would not have purchased the Denon 3800 and Oppo BDP83 as this will essentially do the job and SACD/DVD-A to boot!



Are you saying you expect the Denon 4010 to outperform the Oppo BDP83? If so, are you mainly referring to 2ch audio?


I am looking to replace my Samsung 2550 and am looking for at least equal SD DVD performance and better handling of imperfect discs. Now that the Denon 3800BDCI can be had for about 900.00, I thought that would be the way to go. Most seem to think the Oppo is as good, if not better, particularly with SD material. Now I am leaning toward the Oppo.


Relevant factors/priorities:


I currently bitstream multichannel to a Denon 4308CI.

SD video performance.

Faulty (Netflix) disc tolerance.

Firmware/support.

Excellent HD video/audio assumed.

It will rarely be used for 2ch CDs, but I may try out some SACDs and DVDaudio.

~1000.00 budget


So far it looks to me like I would be happier with the Oppo, but is there a significant advantage to sticking with Denon given my receiver?


What is the expected price for the Denon 4010, and is it probably worth waiting for?


----------



## MidnightWatcher

For those who have tried both the LG BD390 and the Panasonic BD60, how close are they both in terms of PQ? I currently have the BD60 and am wondering if I'll lose any noticable PQ with the BD390.


----------



## schwaa

Alright this is my first post and i'm already begging for help.


I just purchased a Panasonic P42S1 and a Panasonic BD80K. I kinda jumped into the purchase of the BD80k because I needed a setup for when I move into my new apartment next week. Upon further research I found something that I that I really like in Blu ray players, NETFLIX. But the BD80K dosnt have it! So now i'm wanting to return the player and get a new capable of connecting to netflix.


I need suggestions on a player that is my best deal sub $300 that is able to connect to netflix. Theres so much info on this forum that I'm having a hard time finding information. I'm also taking input on whether I hould keep the BD80K or not. (but I really want netflix!)


Thanks!


----------



## Wangsdeli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wangsdeli* /forum/post/16848550
> 
> 
> I'm looking to finally get my feet wet in Blu-Ray. I'm looking for a player that supports multi-region DVD (I have a few DVDs from the UK), will stream videos from my NAS, and has a USB slot to playback videos. Also the more file formats it supports, the better. Thank you!



It looks like the BD390 might have exactly what I am looking for. The only thing that appears to be missing is the support for multi-region on DVDs. Are there any similiar players that would have similiar functionalities?


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schwaa* /forum/post/16852639
> 
> 
> Alright this is my first post and i'm already begging for help.
> 
> 
> I just purchased a Panasonic P42S1 and a Panasonic BD80K. I kinda jumped into the purchase of the BD80k because I needed a setup for when I move into my new apartment next week. Upon further research I found something that I that I really like in Blu ray players, NETFLIX. But the BD80K dosnt have it! So now i'm wanting to return the player and get a new capable of connecting to netflix.
> 
> 
> I need suggestions on a player that is my best deal sub $300 that is able to connect to netflix.



You don't need the BD80 in any case since you don't seem to have a legacy AVR that needs the multichannel analog outputs. The BD60 would have been fine.


Any Samsung or LG player would do fine for you feature-wise.


----------



## colinhtucker

1. Reliable -- must run without hiccups, disk rejections, freezing and the like (children & wife not paragons of patience)

2. Good with legacy DVDs of poor quality (hello, abused netflix discs...)

3. Great with BR content (that's why to buy it, right?)

and the kicker...

4. Must be available at BB ($350 store credit makes this purchase possible).


Will use an HDMI switching receiver no nothing special needed in the audio department. Would be nice to have a CE-link remote.


Suggestions greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## OnkelC

Simple Question:

Samsung BD-P3600 or Panasonic DMP-BD60/-80 for me?

I'm looking for slim design factor, BD PQ and decent DVD upscaling.


Oppo BD-83 is not in the mix because it seems not to be released in Europe









Thanks in advance!


----------



## saturation

You can't go wrong with the Panasonic BD60. If you need analog outputs and DivX support, then its the BD80. Both Pannys and its previous model, BD35, has no reports of being unable to play a good quality BD disk, and is very tolerant of heavily scratched disks too.


The only ill reported for the BD60 is a random seconds length pause regardless of disk, and its not reproducible in the same track. You can read about in the BD60/80 thread on AVS. However this defect is rarely reported elsewhere, and there are large numbers of reviews from many sites, such as Amazon, CNET, PCMag, etc., all rate it near 4.5/5 stars, for flawless BD playback and upscaling DVD.


I own a BD60, and it plays flawlessly without the pause, but I only say that with pristine disks, free of dirt and scratches. I also have played bad disks and its been pause free too, but I've only got 20 hours of play on my machine.


However, to reduce wear and tear on my BD, I intend to watch DVD mostly on my older $70 Sony NS700H, which has equally gorgeous upscaling, as good as the BD60. All disk mechanisms wear from use, and its cheaper to replace a DVD than a BD player when the time comes. Who knows, when that time comes a better and cheaper BD player maybe around, so then the Panny becomes my backup player.







> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OnkelC* /forum/post/16860615
> 
> 
> Simple Question:
> 
> Samsung BD-P3600 or Panasonic DMP-BD60/-80 for me?
> 
> I'm looking for slim design factor, BD PQ and decent DVD upscaling.
> 
> 
> Oppo BD-83 is not in the mix because it seems not to be released in Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colinhtucker* /forum/post/16854559
> 
> 
> 1. Reliable -- must run without hiccups, disk rejections, freezing and the like (children & wife not paragons of patience)
> 
> 2. Good with legacy DVDs of poor quality (hello, abused netflix discs...)
> 
> 3. Great with BR content (that's why to buy it, right?)
> 
> and the kicker...
> 
> 4. Must be available at BB ($350 store credit makes this purchase possible).
> 
> 
> Will use an HDMI switching receiver no nothing special needed in the audio department. Would be nice to have a CE-link remote.
> 
> 
> Suggestions greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## FoxyMulder

I have been using an American Playstation 3 for quite some time now but i am looking for a UK player so rentals from some companies play ( region coding issues )


I thought with Blu Ray there was no layer change issues and everything was seamless but now i have been reading the player i was considering buying which is a Panasonic BD 60 suffers a slight layer change stop. I personally find that unacceptable for new technology such as this and it would bug the hell out of me.


So other than the Playstation 3 what other players do not have a layer change delay ?


----------



## saturation




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schwaa* /forum/post/16852639
> 
> 
> Alright this is my first post and i'm already begging for help.
> 
> 
> I just purchased a Panasonic P42S1 and a Panasonic BD80K. I kinda jumped into the purchase of the BD80k because I needed a setup for when I move into my new apartment next week. Upon further research I found something that I that I really like in Blu ray players, NETFLIX. But the BD80K dosnt have it! So now i'm wanting to return the player and get a new capable of connecting to netflix.
> 
> 
> I need suggestions on a player that is my best deal sub $300 that is able to connect to netflix. Theres so much info on this forum that I'm having a hard time finding information. I'm also taking input on whether I hould keep the BD80K or not. (but I really want netflix!)
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Why not just buy a separate player dedicated to Netflix, like Roku for $100?


The BD60/80 AVS thread suggests a firmware upgrade may include Netflix in the near future, but that isn't there yet, nor any guarantee it will happen. But if true, the upgrade will be firmware update, and thus free.


My only beef with most streaming services is the quality of the video, as is they max at 720p, half of a BD capacity. Most are typically DVD PQ, 480p.


If you want convenience, and since the streaming standards is in high flux right now, I wouldn't require a BD player stream, as BD as a format has been expensive and temperamental over the past 2 years and will continue to evolve on its own. Streaming technology is less technologically demanding as is but it will surely have it own unrelated upgrade path separate from Blu Ray. I can see firmware updates for both and eventually, if they reside on the same machine, something will run afoul.


----------



## Cobra30

If your close to a bb, go there and check to see if they have any leftover pioneer bdp-51fd, I was planning on a panny 60, but when I saw it in the clearance center, I grabbed, plays great, great pq, and upconverting


----------



## georgepds

Thanks all for the tip on the pioneer bdp-51fd. I picked one up at BB in Manchester NH (open box , $135). If you call BB with the sku number they will check to see if it is in stock


I tried it out last night wih a SD DVD of blade runner, and the fifth element.The picture was tremendous. I can't wait to get a real blu ray disk to see what the puppy can do,


----------



## georgepds

Oh.. more about the pioneer bdp-51fd. Some early reviewers have complained about the speed of response. I did not find it to be a problem. When I pushed the open button it opened, when I pushed the play it played ( with no long delay) Perhaps the problem existed in an earlier firmware rev ( IIRC, mine is now 1.25, current at the pioneer site is 1.32)


So, if you come across some complaints, I recommend trying it first.


It is, however, big


----------



## Wangsdeli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wangsdeli* /forum/post/16852700
> 
> 
> It looks like the BD390 might have exactly what I am looking for. The only thing that appears to be missing is the support for multi-region on DVDs. Are there any similiar players that would have similiar functionalities?



Anyone have any thoughts as to this, or is the BD390 is a pretty solid player? Thanks!


----------



## JetSnake

I have this HD-DVD player for the 360, but we all know how that ended. So now I'm thinking, should I just go buy a Blu-ray player? I wish Xbox would come out with a Blu-ray player add on for the 360, but I know that won't happen.


----------



## aydu

Sure, if you want HD movies.


If you're gun shy due to the death of HD DVD, go to Walmart and pick up a Magnavox Blu Ray player for under $100. If the format goes the way of Beta, VHS, HD DVD, and Laser Disc, at least you'll have had some fun and an upconverting DVD player for a reasonable price.


If you're into gaming, pick up a PS3. More bucks, but you also get the ability to play games on the thing.


----------



## Kressilac

Just got the panasonic BD60K in this evening. I connected it HDMI to my Pioneer Elite VSX92TXH receiver and it's displaying a not supported message.







Not a good first impression. Off to debug why a new $200 Blu-Ray player won't work with my less than 2 year old HDMI 1.3 AV.


So much for a movie tonight; maybe.


----------



## gluvhand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kressilac* /forum/post/16865546
> 
> 
> Just got the panasonic BD60K in this evening. I connected it HDMI to my Pioneer Elite VSX92TXH receiver and it's displaying a not supported message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good first impression. Off to debug why a new $200 Blu-Ray player won't work with my less than 2 year old HDMI 1.3 AV.
> 
> 
> So much for a movie tonight; maybe.



Tried a different cable yet?


----------



## Kressilac

Connected it via composite cables so I could configure the thing. It's on firmware 1.1 and 1.7 is downloading now. Perhaps that's the issue. There's big warnings in my Pioneer manual that some equipment that's HDCP compatible may not work regardless of what I do. My HD-DVD player worked fine, though it maxed out at 1080i. Update's in progress now. We'll see if that does anything.


2nd edit: Hmm. Still can't run it through my AV. AV is telling me not supported. It works through composite video. Something is going over the HDMI cable that my AV doesn't like. Correction on the model number. It's an Elite VSX91TXH. Not that there's a big difference between the two. They both support 1080p video. Hmm. I'm going to direct connect to my projector to make sure that it's the AV. Not sure what I can do about sound though because the 60K doesn't have 7.1 audio out.


3rd edit: Ok works through the projector directly. Now to figure out what is wrong with my receiver and why, with all these labels that match up on the outside of the boxes, the things won't talk to one another. Can't help but think that this whole DRM thing is getting in the way.


Last edit: Finally got the thing working. When you switch from input to input on the Pioneer, it feels like the connection is being established again, as the video resyncs itself and such. All I had to do after the firmware update was reset every part of the system. Power down the projector, the AV and the Blu-Ray. When I brought them all back up from complete power down, things synced up properly and my Blu-Ray was supported. Go figure. A little bumpy but in the end I accomplished what I wanted to. Needless to say, my mom or dad would have taken the device back much quicker and would have put up with far less. At almost a grand for the AV, I sorta expected everything to work plug and play.


----------



## Cortiz

I don't care about audio or any internet streaming features. I just care about PQ. Which one has better PQ?


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cortiz* /forum/post/16868316
> 
> 
> I don't care about audio or any internet streaming features. I just care about PQ. Which one has better PQ?



They are equal.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cortiz* /forum/post/16868316
> 
> 
> I don't care about audio or any internet streaming features. I just care about PQ. Which one has better PQ?



The difference is so small, I would get the cheaper one(which ever that is).Both are good players


----------



## Cortiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/16869510
> 
> 
> The difference is so small, I would get the cheaper one(which ever that is).Both are good players



Thank you guys!


----------



## yfzcentral

They're in the same "range" of pricing - around $300. However, how do these two compare? If you had the choice, which would you pick?


I don't care about BD live but I'm not sure what to think about Profile 2.0.


Thoughts?


Thank you.


----------



## afrogt

The Panny BD60 can be had for under $200, so I'd pick the cheaper one.


----------



## bryn987

Right now, I have a $50 dvd player that I use to only play .avi files off a usb stick. I'm looking to basically do the same thing again but with HD movies so I need something that can play .mkv files off a USB stick (or external hard drive) Must be able to to it for large files so NTSF support is a must.


Don't really care about extra features such as Netflix, or wi-fi streaming or playing actual blu ray discs which is why I think some kind of media server would be cheaper.


I've been reading the LG390 thread and it seems to be perfect (as it does have the extra features) but it's $350. In that thread, someone mentioned WDTV but that thread has 200+ pages so I would hate to read it from scratch


thanks for any input


----------



## Novice2009

Hello! Please help me choose. I am considering a Panasonic BD60 or a Sony BDP S360. Appreciate if you can direct me to any direct comparison of the video quality. I would be using the player to play non blue ray discs too so quality of upconversion is important factor. Also, if any of these players can play discs from other regions would be a plus.


Thanks.


----------



## plopez12

Sammy P3600, LG BD390, Panasonic BD80, or Pioneer 320???...I currently have the Samsung LN46B750...out of these blu ray players I want to know which is best in terms of picture quality...i am not concerned with the ability to stream youtube or nexflix or anything like that...I am simply looking for the best picture and audio quality in this price range...what does everyone suggesst?


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Novice2009* /forum/post/16870900
> 
> 
> Hello! Please help me choose. I am considering a Panasonic BD60 or a Sony BDP S360. Appreciate if you can direct me to any direct comparison of the video quality. I would be using the player to play non blue ray discs too so quality of upconversion is important factor. Also, if any of these players can play discs from other regions would be a plus.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Hometheatermag.com. They gave the BD60 the "Top Pick" over the 360 and the Samsung 3600.


----------



## Wangsdeli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryn987* /forum/post/16870220
> 
> 
> Right now, I have a $50 dvd player that I use to only play .avi files off a usb stick. I'm looking to basically do the same thing again but with HD movies so I need something that can play .mkv files off a USB stick (or external hard drive) Must be able to to it for large files so NTSF support is a must.
> 
> 
> Don't really care about extra features such as Netflix, or wi-fi streaming or playing actual blu ray discs which is why I think some kind of media server would be cheaper.
> 
> 
> I've been reading the LG390 thread and it seems to be perfect (as it does have the extra features) but it's $350. In that thread, someone mentioned WDTV but that thread has 200+ pages so I would hate to read it from scratch
> 
> 
> thanks for any input



I have very similar needs and was looking at the BD390 as well.


----------



## madmike

I've been out of the loop for quite some time now and have never had a BD player. What's the deal with audio from these players? I have an older Denon 3802 AVR without HDMI capability. Why does everyone seem to talk about using the analog outputs if you aren't using HDMI into your AVR? What about the digital outputs, which is what I'm using for cable and dvd right now?


Also, I'm not using a 7.1 setup right now, actually not even a 5.1 right now in my apartment. I'm considering getting a player and my main concern would be just solid playback of BD and good upconverting of DVD. I'm not real familiar with all the other extra features, so I can't say what else I may want.


Any thoughts or quick education for a clueless out of the looper?


----------



## dukelover79

Hey everyone. I've tried to read through as many pages as I can, but with a topic this massive it's hard to get through everything. I think I am ready to make my purchase, but I just wanted to check with all of you to make sure I won't be going down the wrong road. I guess it's human nature to need a little assurance.


I am thinking of buying the Oppo BDP-83. From what I've read on here and what I've read in some online reviews, it seems to be a fantastic player.


This will be used with my Panasonic TC-P50V10 and my Onkyo TX-SR876.


If anyone sees anything wrong with my proposed choices or thinks I can get the same picture quality from another player for cheaper, let me know! Thanks.


----------



## laserjock II




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dukelover79* /forum/post/16874627
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I've tried to read through as many pages as I can, but with a topic this massive it's hard to get through everything. I think I am ready to make my purchase, but I just wanted to check with all of you to make sure I won't be going down the wrong road. I guess it's human nature to need a little assurance.
> 
> 
> I am thinking of buying the Oppo BDP-83. From what I've read on here and what I've read in some online reviews, it seems to be a fantastic player.
> 
> 
> This will be used with my Panasonic TC-P50V10 and my Onkyo TX-SR876.
> 
> 
> If anyone sees anything wrong with my proposed choices or thinks I can get the same picture quality from another player for cheaper, let me know! Thanks.



Love my Oppo, but others like the JVC if you don't need some of the Oppo features.


----------



## plopez12

Sammy P3600, LG BD390, Panasonic BD80, or Pioneer 320???...I currently have the Samsung LN46B750...out of these blu ray players I want to know which is best in terms of picture quality...i am not concerned with the ability to stream youtube or nexflix or anything like that...I am simply looking for the best picture and audio quality in this price range...what does everyone suggest?


----------



## madmike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madmike* /forum/post/16872871
> 
> 
> I've been out of the loop for quite some time now and have never had a BD player. What's the deal with audio from these players? I have an older Denon 3802 AVR without HDMI capability. Why does everyone seem to talk about using the analog outputs if you aren't using HDMI into your AVR? What about the digital outputs, which is what I'm using for cable and dvd right now?
> 
> 
> Also, I'm not using a 7.1 setup right now, actually not even a 5.1 right now in my apartment. I'm considering getting a player and my main concern would be just solid playback of BD and good upconverting of DVD. I'm not real familiar with all the other extra features, so I can't say what else I may want.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts or quick education for a clueless out of the looper?



So, I've been reading a bit more and educating myself. I was thinking about the Panasonic BD60 for decent bang-for-the-buck. So I just went out for a ride to the local BB. They have the BD60 for $299 and also the BD80 on sale for $299. Then I saw that they had a Pioneer 51FD that everyone has been talking about in a the great deals thread. The price on it was $249, but I didn't ask anyone about it yet.


Fast-forward to the Ultimate Electronics store just down the road. I first see their display of DVD/BD players and I was very unimpressed. Then as I'm walking out I see a couple stacks of boxes in the aisleway across the store that catch my eye. There were 7 BNIB JVC XV-BP1 players for $199 each. Then right next to that were 7 BNIB Pioneer 51FDs.


So, based on what I've read the 51FD and the XV-BP1 would be great players at the price. I still have an older non-HDMI AVR and I'm not even running a full surround setup right now as I'm in an apartment. I don't really know anything about the extra streaming features, so they aren't too important to me right now. One last problem too... I really don't have room for the very tall Pioneer. Is the Pioneer so much better that I should find a way to make it work, or should I jump on the JVC? Or neither and go for something else? This will be my first BD player and don't intend on going for the Oppo at $500. $200-$300 is about what I was planning to spend. Anything else at that range I should consider beyond the Pioneer or JVC? Thanks guys.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plopez12* /forum/post/16877377
> 
> 
> Sammy P3600, LG BD390, Panasonic BD80, or Pioneer 320???...I currently have the Samsung LN46B750...out of these blu ray players I want to know which is best in terms of picture quality...i am not concerned with the ability to stream youtube or nexflix or anything like that...I am simply looking for the best picture and audio quality in this price range...what does everyone suggest?



What receiver are you using? Do you have an HDMI receiver or do you need to use the analog outputs? You will need to go into your needs and setup a little more. PQ for BD's will be virtually the same across all of the players. Up\\scaling of SDDVDs may vary. Don't have a pioneer (but have tried them), but the Panasonics upscale nicely. Samsung (fair). LG users seem to like their player. Pioneer I am leary of due to their track record up to this point. You might want to brouse their thread to see what users are saying. Of those four, Panasonic also has the best track record for prompt support of players.


S~


----------



## s44

If you don't have a full expensive surround setup, I doubt you'd notice the difference between the analog lossless of the Pioneer or BD80 and the DTS re-encode of the JVC. Given your space limitations, I'd get the latter.


Mind you, we don't know what long-term firmware support of the JVC is like. We know the Panny won't be orphaned... Still, I wouldn't pay $100 more for it.


----------



## madmike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16878933
> 
> 
> If you don't have a full expensive surround setup, I doubt you'd notice the difference between the analog lossless of the Pioneer or BD80 and the DTS re-encode of the JVC. Given your space limitations, I'd get the latter.
> 
> 
> Mind you, we don't know what long-term firmware support of the JVC is like. We know the Panny won't be orphaned... Still, I wouldn't pay $100 more for it.



Thanks, that's kinda what I've been thinking. Of course, the Panny BD60 can be had for about the same price online, so basically I'd like to decide from those three I think. At this point, I think maybe I'd be best suited with the JVC and it's speed with Toslink audio versus the HD Audio which I won't take advantage of and slower speeds of the Panny or Pioneer.


----------



## seadan

I just picked up a Sony BDP-S360 recently, and so far it's been a good player. With all the recent deal talk on the BD51 clearance, I was thinking of picking one of those up. How would it compare to the S360--and is it worth the change for me?


Specifically, does it have better DVD upscaling quality? I imagine BD quality is similar. Not sure how much of an impact Profile 1.1 vs 2.0 will have on me, either.


----------



## iontyre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16878933
> 
> 
> If you don't have a full expensive surround setup, I doubt you'd notice the difference between the analog lossless of the Pioneer or BD80 and the DTS re-encode of the JVC. Given your space limitations, I'd get the latter.
> 
> 
> Mind you, we don't know what long-term firmware support of the JVC is like. We know the Panny won't be orphaned... Still, I wouldn't pay $100 more for it.



I'm going to have to disagree a bit on this. I just got a Pioneer BDP-320 yesterday and hooked up the analog audio to my Panasonic SA-XR10 receiver. I have a VERY low end speaker setup, yet the audio quality via lossless was clearly superior.


I find the Pioneer feels better built than the other units, and seems from what I have been reading to offer a slightly better PQ and AQ over the other units. What you don't get is any of that streaming (Netflix, Pandora, etc) but I would rather use a PC for that anyway. It is a bit slow at loading, but does that really matter? I care about what I see and hear when the movie starts!


----------



## the_bull

is the oppo the only player currently available that can play avchd via its usb port?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iontyre* /forum/post/16879668
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to disagree a bit on this. I just got a Pioneer BDP-320 yesterday and hooked up the analog audio to my Panasonic SA-XR10 receiver. I have a VERY low end speaker setup, yet the audio quality via lossless was clearly superior.



It can seem that way out of the box, but what are you comparing it to? Are you switching between the lossless and the lossy tracks on the same disc?


----------



## dvdchance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_bull* /forum/post/16880074
> 
> 
> is the oppo the only player currently available that can play avchd via its usb port?



If your looking for a low-end option, the Memorex 2510 can play avchd files from a USB drive:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post15792191


----------



## dukelover79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dukelover79* /forum/post/16874627
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I've tried to read through as many pages as I can, but with a topic this massive it's hard to get through everything. I think I am ready to make my purchase, but I just wanted to check with all of you to make sure I won't be going down the wrong road. I guess it's human nature to need a little assurance.
> 
> 
> I am thinking of buying the Oppo BDP-83. From what I've read on here and what I've read in some online reviews, it seems to be a fantastic player.
> 
> 
> This will be used with my Panasonic TC-P50V10 and my Onkyo TX-SR876.
> 
> 
> If anyone sees anything wrong with my proposed choices or thinks I can get the same picture quality from another player for cheaper, let me know! Thanks.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laserjock II* /forum/post/16874958
> 
> 
> Love my Oppo, but others like the JVC if you don't need some of the Oppo features.



Thanks laserjock. I think I will order it online today.


----------



## jimmy8

So I am looking to get my first Blu Ray player. Let me know what would be best that fits my criteria. First, I would rather not get a PS3 unless I absolutely have to, but really don't want to. We buy enough games for our Wii and really don't need to have another to buy for. Would like to keep it under $400, and absolutely under $500. I have 600 DVD's so good dvd upscaling is a must. Profile 2.0 and would like it to have a hard drive if possible. Netflix or some type of movie streaming would be great. Needs to have a USB port and be able to play AVI format and I don't know if it is even possible, but really would like to be able to plug my ipod in to the usb port and have it play. Finally it has to have built in Wifi. Thanks!


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmy8* /forum/post/16881012
> 
> 
> So I am looking to get my first Blu Ray player. Let me know what would be best that fits my criteria. First, I would rather not get a PS3 unless I absolutely have to, but really don't want to. We buy enough games for our Wii and really don't need to have another to buy for. Would like to keep it under $400, and absolutely under $500. I have 600 DVD's so good dvd upscaling is a must. Profile 2.0 and would like it to have a hard drive if possible. Netflix or some type of movie streaming would be great. Needs to have a USB port and be able to play AVI format and I don't know if it is even possible, but really would like to be able to plug my ipod in to the usb port and have it play. Finally it has to have built in Wifi. Thanks!



None of the BD players have a hard drive, sorry. Don't know of a stand alone player that supports IPOD either. Your choices are the LG390 or the Samsung 3600 for the rest of your criteria.


S~


----------



## TKORTech

I am looking for a Blu-Ray player that can play a DVD recorded @ 2:35 A.R. and fill my 16:9 screen with no bars. I have a Panasonic plasma and the TV menu only allows me to zoom so much; the bars are still visible. Any suggestions as to a player that rescales or zooms to fit the whole screen w/o the top and bottom bars? IMO, not only is it distracting but I worry about the potential for image retention in the bar area. Thanks for any solutions.


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKORTech* /forum/post/16881943
> 
> 
> I am looking for a Blu-Ray player that can play a DVD recorded @ 2:35 A.R. and fill my 16:9 screen with no bars. I have a Panasonic plasma and the TV menu only allows me to zoom so much; the bars are still visible. Any suggestions as to a player that rescales or zooms to fit the whole screen w/o the top and bottom bars? IMO, not only is it distracting but I worry about the potential for image retention in the bar area. Thanks for any solutions.



Take it to the help me choose a player, but the short answer is a jvc for non-java bds and oppo for all bds.


----------



## TKORTech

Thanks for the reply; will move my post


----------



## Bronik

I have LG BD390. I think it's very good player. I love to watch movies, thanks to this player to watch them become the most pleasure!


little offtop: here I downloading High-Quality Movies


----------



## ShawnB26

I have a Panasonic plasma also. Look to see if there is a zoom adjust under the 'picture' function. Mine has this feature.


----------



## TKORTech

Hey, Shawn, I tried that, but in only zooms to a limit of 15. The bars are still visible. Thx for the thought, tho.


----------



## Foxbat121

Image retention or burn in on a modern plasma TV should no longer be an issue. Most sets have half-bright life over 60,000 hrs. New Panasonics are about 100,000 hrs IIRC. So, you'd have to spend a loooong time watch exclusively 2.35:1 video to notice any permanent IR. Just make sure you watch a normal TV show that fills the screen after you watched a 2.35:1 movie. Any temporary IR will be gone quickly.


Zoom in in any fashion will mean either distored picture or cut off from sides. Also the unwant scaling product addition artifacts as well. Why worry so much about your screen for a non-issue that you want to watch inferior PQ on your TV? Doesn't that defeat the purpose of buy a high PQ TV and Blu-ray?


----------



## TKORTech

Point well taken. I do agree with what you say. I just was wondering if there was a solution that didn't degrade the resulting picture too much. I can live with the bars instead of sacrificing PQ. My TV is still fairly new so there is a bit of paranoia on the IR issue. ( or non-issue )


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKORTech* /forum/post/16882502
> 
> 
> Point well taken. I do agree with what you say. I just was wondering if there was a solution that didn't degrade the resulting picture too much. I can live with the bars instead of sacrificing PQ. My TV is still fairly new so there is a bit of paranoia on the IR issue. ( or non-issue )



The OPPO BDP-83 has a zoom "Fullscreen" mode which is just the right amount to eliminate black bars for both 4:3 pillarboxes and wide scope titles. Obviously some of the image is clipped off in both cases.


It is also the correct setting for zooming 4:3 letterboxed DVDs to full screen width; no loss of image in this case.


It also has a vertical stretch mode but I don't presume anyone without a constant image height projector setup would want to use it.


-Bill


----------



## TKORTech

How does the PQ look in zoom mode? I can justify spending $500 if the quality is superior compared to other zoomed-in models. Just wondering if you own the OPPO.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKORTech* /forum/post/16882642
> 
> 
> How does the PQ look in zoom mode? I can justify spending $500 if the quality is superior compared to other zoomed-in models. Just wondering if you own the OPPO.



I do; I am a beta tester.


Zoom quality on the OPPO DBP-83 (and the older 983H DVD player) is better than other players I have seen. I don't know how other players do it, but on previous OPPO models zooming on DVD occurred before deinterlacing which cripples deinterlacing quality. Deinterlace first, zoom second is a better strategy.


I would guess zooming a Blu-ray progressive image is easier and many players may perform well, but I haven't done a comparison.


Final quality depends on the source. I have DVDs which look quite nice (HOUSE season 1 was originally 4:3 letterboxed) and some that look like shag rugs (QUEEN MARGOT).


-Bill


----------



## TKORTech

Thanks, Bill. One more question. A majority of my DVDs are SD as I would figure a lot of people still watch. I understand that the OPPO does very well on upconversion. Your thoughts as a tester, please.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKORTech* /forum/post/16882792
> 
> 
> Thanks, Bill. One more question. A majority of my DVDs are SD as I would figure a lot of people still watch. I understand that the OPPO does very well on upconversion. Your thoughts as a tester, please.



DVD performance will be the same as the 983H which got rave reviews for DVD. I don't think there is anything better. Did you say your AVR also uses the ABT2010? (I may be confused with another thread). If so, a player producing 480i to the AVR may give equivalent results.


-Bill


----------



## TKORTech

For what it's worth, I have the Marantz SR4002 which handles all HDMI sources, i.e. cable box and current SD DVD upconverting player


----------



## madmike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madmike* /forum/post/16878532
> 
> 
> So, I've been reading a bit more and educating myself. I was thinking about the Panasonic BD60 for decent bang-for-the-buck. So I just went out for a ride to the local BB. They have the BD60 for $299 and also the BD80 on sale for $299. Then I saw that they had a Pioneer 51FD that everyone has been talking about in a the great deals thread. The price on it was $249, but I didn't ask anyone about it yet.
> 
> 
> Fast-forward to the Ultimate Electronics store just down the road. I first see their display of DVD/BD players and I was very unimpressed. Then as I'm walking out I see a couple stacks of boxes in the aisleway across the store that catch my eye. There were 7 BNIB JVC XV-BP1 players for $199 each. Then right next to that were 7 BNIB Pioneer 51FDs.
> 
> 
> So, based on what I've read the 51FD and the XV-BP1 would be great players at the price. I still have an older non-HDMI AVR and I'm not even running a full surround setup right now as I'm in an apartment. I don't really know anything about the extra streaming features, so they aren't too important to me right now. One last problem too... I really don't have room for the very tall Pioneer. Is the Pioneer so much better that I should find a way to make it work, or should I jump on the JVC? Or neither and go for something else? This will be my first BD player and don't intend on going for the Oppo at $500. $200-$300 is about what I was planning to spend. Anything else at that range I should consider beyond the Pioneer or JVC? Thanks guys.



So I think I'm gonna run out and get one of these tonight or this weekend? Which should I get???


----------



## slvrdrgn123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madmike* /forum/post/16883728
> 
> 
> So I think I'm gonna run out and get one of these tonight or this weekend? Which should I get???



I just got the 51FD so I haven't had time to test it much. But from what I saw PQ was awesome for Blu Ray. And DVD upconvert was also really good too. I think it's great for a starter BD player.


----------



## amicusterrae

Hello all,

I have enjoyed watching blu-rays for the last 18 months on my HTPC. I just updated to an HDMI capable AVR (handles MPCM 7.1 but not HD audio bitstreams).


My goal is to decode HD audio in the player and send MPCM to my receiver. To accomplish this in my HTPC, I either spend $50 and accept downsampled audio, or spend $200 for the Xonar soundcard which is PAP compliant. Sucks!

Since I'm potentially on the hook for $200, I thought I'd consider a stand alone player that might make the experience less of a hassle.


Requirements, again, are full suite of on-board HD decoders, and the ability to output MPCM. Decent upconverting of DVDs would be nice (the Oppo is over budget, I'm afraid). Suggestions? Looking for best bang-for-the-buck.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## plopez12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac* /forum/post/16878535
> 
> 
> What receiver are you using? Do you have an HDMI receiver or do you need to use the analog outputs? You will need to go into your needs and setup a little more. PQ for BD's will be virtually the same across all of the players. Up\\scaling of SDDVDs may vary. Don't have a pioneer (but have tried them), but the Panasonics upscale nicely. Samsung (fair). LG users seem to like their player. Pioneer I am leary of due to their track record up to this point. You might want to brouse their thread to see what users are saying. Of those four, Panasonic also has the best track record for prompt support of players.
> 
> 
> S~



Because it's just set up in my room I have no receiver and no home theater system. I just have the Samsung LN46B750 and currently have the Samsung 1600 Blu Ray player running to it via HDMI. I will be doing to the same thing but wanted a better player in the $399 price range that's why I was looking at the LG 390, Samsung 3600, and the Pioneer 320. So i dont have a fancy setup or anything like that and I am really looking at the best picture and audio quality I can get from this price range. With that being said I noticed in your previous post that you said PQ for Blu Ray players are normally the same across the board so should I just get the cheapest one that I can get from the bunch since they are in the same price range? Any other suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plopez12* /forum/post/16884295
> 
> 
> Because it's just set up in my room I have no receiver and no home theater system. I just have the Samsung LN46B750 and currently have the Samsung 1600 Blu Ray player running to it via HDMI. I will be doing to the same thing but wanted a better player in the $399 price range that's why I was looking at the LG 390, Samsung 3600, and the Pioneer 320. So i dont have a fancy setup or anything like that and I am really looking at the best picture and audio quality I can get from this price range. With that being said I noticed in your previous post that you said PQ for Blu Ray players are normally the same across the board so should I just get the cheapest one that I can get from the bunch since they are in the same price range? Any other suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you.



The only difference between the 1600 and the 3600 is the wireless dongle and the built in memory. Otherwise they are virtually the same. The 390 might be easier to set up than the 3600, but I don't have never tried one. I had no problems with the 3600. I haven't tried the Pio 320, but their previous models have not been totally impressive.


S~


----------



## gradivus

This is my first time on this forum, so hello.


I've never had a Blu-ray before (never could afford one). Now I have two players new-in-box and I don't know which one to keep (the other goes back for refund).


Sharp BD-HP16U - $165 or so from Sam's Club


Magnavox NB500MGX (that's 500, not 530) - $98 + $30 for not-included cable, from Wal-Mart.


Which should I keep? Does one have problems, features, or qualities that the other doesn't? I see the Sharp BD-HP16U has BD-Live; don't know if that's important. I also see both are "Full HD 1080p" but the HP16U is TrueHD and NB500MGX isn't. Does that matter? Mostly I just want to view the movie as well as possible. Any other differences I should know?


Thanks.


----------



## iontyre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amicusterrae* /forum/post/16884107
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I have enjoyed watching blu-rays for the last 18 months on my HTPC. I just updated to an HDMI capable AVR (handles MPCM 7.1 but not HD audio bitstreams).
> 
> 
> My goal is to decode HD audio in the player and send MPCM to my receiver. To accomplish this in my HTPC, I either spend $50 and accept downsampled audio, or spend $200 for the Xonar soundcard which is PAP compliant. Sucks!
> 
> Since I'm potentially on the hook for $200, I thought I'd consider a stand alone player that might make the experience less of a hassle.
> 
> 
> Requirements, again, are full suite of on-board HD decoders, and the ability to output MPCM. Decent upconverting of DVDs would be nice (the Oppo is over budget, I'm afraid). Suggestions? Looking for best bang-for-the-buck.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Pioneer BDP-320 could be your player. Just got one for $280 shipped. Does what you want, and upconversion is quite good.


----------



## HDBones

Hi All,


I'm torn between these 2 players, can anyone shed some light on how they compare and which might be better in my setup?

*Current Setup:*

Pioneer Elite KURO 111FD

Pioneer Elite VSX-47TX (older receiver that supports 7.1 anolog, but no hdmi)

HTPC running linux/MythTV w/ dvd drive

*Background:*

I've always been a big Elite fan, I can't say enough good things about them. But I'm not looking to spend to much on a new bluray player so I'm passing on the Elite this time around.


My main concern is getting full 7.1 discrete audio with my older receiver. This is why I have narrowed it down to these 2 players, please let me know if there is another player that would meet my needs, but I'm trying to stay at/under $400.

*Pros/Cons:*

I'd like to get the best PQ and AQ I can, being as I have a KURO and full 7.1 sound setup. But the LG has a few other options that I have to consider.


Pioneer Pros:

-I have a KURO and other Elite equipment, is the KURO link worth it?

-I use the SR connections although equipment is not hidden at least at the momemt.

-Is this PQ/AQ going to be better then the LG?

-HDMI Deep color

-Upconvert dvds to 1080p (I have a large dvd collection)


Pioneer Cons:

-Doesn't play some formats, like DVD+R, SVCD, etc (Or does it?). Although not a major con because I do have a linux HTPC w/ DVD drive.

-I've heard about the slow load times, etc. I guess I could live with this if the player is worth it.

-Slow dvd layer changing


LG Pros:

-Netflix streaming, this is a big plus as my HTPC can't stream from Netflix because it runs linux. How sure are we that netflix linux support is coming in the future?

-Wireless ethernet, an added bonus but not a deal breaker as I already have ethernet wire ran to my setup for the HTPC.

-Plays all the disc formats, SVCD, DVD+R, etc.

-upconvert dvds to 1080p?

-HDMI deep color?


LG Cons:

-I'm not entirely sure, how is the PQ and AQ compared to the 320?

-no SR hookups

-does this support DTS-MA decoding?

- Will look funny next to my Elite equipment










Thanks for any help you might be able to give.


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDBones* /forum/post/16888240
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I'm torn between these 2 players, can anyone shed some light on how they compare and which might be better in my setup?
> 
> *Current Setup:*
> 
> Pioneer Elite KURO 111FD
> 
> Pioneer Elite VSX-47TX (older receiver that supports 7.1 anolog, but no hdmi)
> 
> HTPC running linux/MythTV w/ dvd drive
> 
> *Background:*
> 
> I've always been a big Elite fan, I can't say enough good things about them. But I'm not looking to spend to much on a new bluray player so I'm passing on the Elite this time around.
> 
> 
> My main concern is getting full 7.1 discrete audio with my older receiver. This is why I have narrowed it down to these 2 players, please let me know if there is another player that would meet my needs, but I'm trying to stay at/under $400.
> 
> *Pros/Cons:*
> 
> I'd like to get the best PQ and AQ I can, being as I have a KURO and full 7.1 sound setup. But the LG has a few other options that I have to consider.
> 
> 
> Pioneer Pros:
> 
> -I have a KURO and other Elite equipment, is the KURO link worth it?
> 
> -I use the SR connections although equipment is not hidden at least at the momemt.
> 
> -Is this PQ/AQ going to be better then the LG?
> 
> -HDMI Deep color
> 
> -Upconvert dvds to 1080p (I have a large dvd collection)
> 
> 
> Pioneer Cons:
> 
> -Doesn't play some formats, like DVD+R, SVCD, etc (Or does it?). Although not a major con because I do have a linux HTPC w/ DVD drive.
> 
> -I've heard about the slow load times, etc. I guess I could live with this if the player is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> LG Pros:
> 
> -Netflix streaming, this is a big plus as my HTPC can't stream from Netflix because it runs linux. How sure are we that netflix linux support is coming in the future?
> 
> -Wireless ethernet, an added bonus but not a deal breaker as I already have ethernet wire ran to my setup for the HTPC.
> 
> -Plays all the disc formats, SVCD, DVD+R, etc.
> 
> -upconvert dvds to 1080p?
> 
> -HDMI deep color?
> 
> 
> LG Cons:
> 
> -I'm not entirely sure, how is the PQ and AQ compared to the 320?
> 
> -no SR hookups
> 
> -does this support DTS-MA decoding?
> 
> - Will look funny next to my Elite equipment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help you might be able to give.



post in the help me choose thread. mods will move you in a few minutes regardless. my two cents are if you can deal with slow load times and no netflix, the pioneer will give you better PQ and AQ.


----------



## HDBones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/16888255
> 
> 
> post in the help me choose thread. mods will move you in a few minutes regardless. my two cents are if you can deal with slow load times and no netflix, the pioneer will give you better PQ and AQ.



Thanks. Sorry about the post, I couldn't find this Help Me Choose thread, I did look for it









EDIT: ooh its a sticky thread, I was looking for an entire forum. got it.


----------



## plopez12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac* /forum/post/16885833
> 
> 
> The only difference between the 1600 and the 3600 is the wireless dongle and the built in memory. Otherwise they are virtually the same. The 390 might be easier to set up than the 3600, but I don't have never tried one. I had no problems with the 3600. I haven't tried the Pio 320, but their previous models have not been totally impressive.
> 
> 
> S~



so as far as picture and audio quality the 1600 and 3600 are going to be the same then? and if i were to go with the 320 would that give me better picture and sound quality then either of the samsungs? or will the "bd wise" come into play because I have the samsung b750? like the pioneer has the kuro link for its tv...will sticking with the samsung give me optimum quality or does it not matter what player it is?...please help...thank you


----------



## amicusterrae




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iontyre* /forum/post/16886704
> 
> 
> Pioneer BDP-320 could be your player. Just got one for $280 shipped. Does what you want, and upconversion is quite good.



That looks like a very nice player--primary con for me being the slow loading people have reported. Anyway, thanks very much for the solid rec.


Any other suggestions? Even a tad cheaper


----------



## eloon

I know this has been asked a million times already but...


for my new media room. Don't need analog sound support. Would like to have BD Live for sure. Wife hates slow loading (old sony br player is SUPER slow). Don't need netflix, as we've already got netflix streaming on xbox360.


But is a bluray player going to stream better quality than on the 360?


I want best of the $300-400 or cheaper quality that we can get with a balance of speedy load times. Probably hooked to a Pioneer 919 AVR but haven't made a final decision yet.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plopez12* /forum/post/16888421
> 
> 
> so as far as picture and audio quality the 1600 and 3600 are going to be the same then? and if i were to go with the 320 would that give me better picture and sound quality then either of the samsungs? or will the "bd wise" come into play because I have the samsung b750? like the pioneer has the kuro link for its tv...will sticking with the samsung give me optimum quality or does it not matter what player it is?...please help...thank you



The 1600 and 3600 will be the same PQ and AQ wise. Both should have "BD-Wise". The only advantage is the wireless dongle that comes with the 3600 and the built in memory for BD-Live. The Pio 320 might give you better picture quality with upscaling SDDVDs. It will slower loading than the Samsungs. I think audio will be a wash running it straight to your TV.


S~


----------



## plopez12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac* /forum/post/16889781
> 
> 
> The 1600 and 3600 will be the same PQ and AQ wise. Both should have "BD-Wise". The only advantage is the wireless dongle that comes with the 3600 and the built in memory for BD-Live. The Pio 320 might give you better picture quality with upscaling SDDVDs. It will slower loading than the Samsungs. I think audio will be a wash running it straight to your TV.
> 
> 
> S~



Ok so if I really dont care of online content and all the extras the 1600 will be fine picture and audio quality wise...as for the Pioneer 320, slow loading times dont concern me...as long as I am getting the best picture possible then it's fine with me...but they all will be on the same level picture and audio wise regardless of which way I go because I am running it straight to the tv? So if I got the OPPO and running it straight to the tv won't give me any advantages picture or audio wise either then? what does a reciever do for picture quality?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plopez12* /forum/post/16889819
> 
> 
> So if I got the OPPO and running it straight to the tv won't give me any advantages picture or audio wise either then?



No, not for Blu-ray picture. Or for audio. The OPPO has good DVD picture quality, but it is probably a minor difference for most people.



> Quote:
> what does a reciever do for picture quality?



Receivers can have similar video processing capabilities to players, but there is no point in doing the work in both places. There is no need to have one if you are going straight to the TV.


-Bill


----------



## gradivus

I notice no one answered my post above, but folks answered others after it. Should I have asked my question somewhere else? Did I ask it wrong?


----------



## plopez12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/16889836
> 
> 
> No, not for Blu-ray picture. Or for audio. The OPPO has good DVD picture quality, but it is probably a minor difference for most people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Receivers can have similar video processing capabilities to players, but there is no point in doing the work in both places. There is no need to have one if you are going straight to the TV.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Ok so as long as I am just running the player straight to the tv the OPPO will not have better PQ quality then the 1600 I have right now, well that's a relief seeing as how that the OPPO is twice what I paid for the 1600. I just don't want to have a cheap Blu Ray player that's all. And like I said before definitely want to get the best picture out of the B750. As for the receiver, there is no point in me getting one in order to enhance the picture of Blu Ray disks? I'm assuming that I should only get the receiver if I am running a full home theater system to help enhance the sound quality, is that correct?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gradivus* /forum/post/16889838
> 
> 
> I notice no one answered my post above, but folks answered others after it. Should I have asked my question somewhere else? Did I ask it wrong?



I think nobody wanted to be the one to sound rude and say "they're both crap; it doesn't matter which one you keep." Or possibly "these aren't two players many people are likely to have experience with both of." Or at least, "You didn't say anything bout your needs, or about the rest of your system," so there's not enough information to judge which one might be better for you."


Does the Sharp really include an HDMI cable? If you need an HDMI cable you can get one for under $10 from monoprice.com.


----------



## vahid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gradivus* /forum/post/16885977
> 
> 
> This is my first time on this forum, so hello.
> 
> 
> I've never had a Blu-ray before (never could afford one). Now I have two players new-in-box and I don't know which one to keep (the other goes back for refund).
> 
> 
> Sharp BD-HP16U - $165 or so from Sam's Club
> 
> 
> Magnavox NB500MGX (that's 500, not 530) - $98 + $30 for not-included cable, from Wal-Mart.
> 
> 
> Which should I keep? Does one have problems, features, or qualities that the other doesn't? I see the Sharp BD-HP16U has BD-Live; don't know if that's important. I also see both are "Full HD 1080p" but the HP16U is TrueHD and NB500MGX isn't. Does that matter? Mostly I just want to view the movie as well as possible. Any other differences I should know?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I would keep the Sharp BD-HP16U , especially with Sam's Club no time limit rturn policy. If you get the Sharp, before watching anything update the firmware. I have heard out of the box might not play some BD discs. Upgrade should fix that.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plopez12* /forum/post/16889859
> 
> 
> Ok so as long as I am just running the player straight to the tv the OPPO will not have better PQ quality then the 1600 I have right now, well that's a relief seeing as how that the OPPO is twice what I paid for the 1600. I just don't want to have a cheap Blu Ray player that's all. And like I said before definitely want to get the best picture out of the B750. As for the receiver, there is no point in me getting one in order to enhance the picture of Blu Ray disks? I'm assuming that I should only get the receiver if I am running a full home theater system to help enhance the sound quality, is that correct?



Correct.


S~


----------



## kmetek

 http://geizhals.at/?cat=dvhhray&sort=p 


which player? mkv support, dvd/bluray etc....


----------



## plopez12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac* /forum/post/16890022
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> 
> S~



ok thank you so much...but I was just wondering...everyone is raving over the OPPO...if the picture quality for Blu Ray isn't any better then what is all the fuss over? I know it can't be strictly over the upscaling ability of SDDVD's...does the 1600 and 3600 really have the same PQ as the OPPO...for those that do own the OPPO what do you like about it? strictly in terms of performance...i don't really care for how nice the menu looks and things of that nature...I am strictly looking to get the best picture quality for the Samsung LN46B750 as possible...thanks again


----------



## askeptic

OPPO







(If money is no option)


----------



## ndrj69

Greetings everybody,


I have in my possession both a BD60 and BDP 51FD. I am trying to decide which to keep or scrap both and buy something else - I have issues with both. Upscaling on the BD60 is lousy, the remote sucks and on the 51FD I fear future compatibility with all the issues from FOX the others. I want something that upscales well, has future capability (and is compact if possible - 51FD is like a tank {good + bad}) and has responsive controls. Thoughts?



Thanks


Nick


----------



## iontyre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ndrj69* /forum/post/16895204
> 
> 
> Greetings everybody,
> 
> 
> I have in my possession both a BD60 and BDP 51FD. I am trying to decide which to keep or scrap both and buy something else - I have issues with both. Upscaling on the BD60 is lousy, the remote sucks and on the 51FD I fear future compatibility with all the issues from FOX the others. I want something that upscales well, has future capability (and is compact if possible - 51FD is like a tank {good + bad}) and has responsive controls. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Nick



Pioneer BDP-320. Good build quality but not so big as the 51, excellent upscaling, and should be fine for future compatibility. PQ and AQ is top notch too!


----------



## ndrj69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iontyre* /forum/post/16895576
> 
> 
> Pioneer BDP-320. Good build quality but not so big as the 51, excellent upscaling, and should be fine for future compatibility. PQ and AQ is top notch too!



Hey Thanks,


How does it compare to the new JVC player? Just read about it here...more confusion.


Nick


----------



## iontyre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ndrj69* /forum/post/16895630
> 
> 
> Hey Thanks,
> 
> 
> How does it compare to the new JVC player? Just read about it here...more confusion.
> 
> 
> Nick



Pioneer has the 7.1 analog audio output. Upscaling is supposed to be better. BD PQ also a bit better from most reports. JVC is faster loading, but I for one don't really care about that.


----------



## ndrj69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iontyre* /forum/post/16895659
> 
> 
> Pioneer has the 7.1 analog audio output. Upscaling is supposed to be better. BD PQ also a bit better from most reports. JVC is faster loading, but I for one don't really care about that.




Thanks Again for the info - looks like I need to save a few pennies and start checking prices for the best deal on the 320. Again, thank you for the input.


Nick


----------



## gradivus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vahid* /forum/post/16890018
> 
> 
> I would keep the Sharp BD-HP16U , especially with Sam's Club no time limit rturn policy. If you get the Sharp, before watching anything update the firmware. I have heard out of the box might not play some BD discs. Upgrade should fix that.



Thank you for your helpful answer!










I found the firmware update here . I've described my experience installing it here .



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/16890015
> 
> 
> I think nobody wanted to be the one to sound rude and say "they're both crap; it doesn't matter which one you keep." Or possibly "these aren't two players many people are likely to have experience with both of." Or at least, "You didn't say anything bout your needs, or about the rest of your system," so there's not enough information to judge which one might be better for you."
> 
> 
> Does the Sharp really include an HDMI cable? If you need an HDMI cable you can get one for under $10 from monoprice.com.



My "system" is an older HTDV console television (RCA F38310 38" 16:9 HDTV with Built-In DirecTV and HDTV Receivers) which unfortunately does not have an HDMI input, but does have Component Video inputs. I do hope to be able to afford a newer flatscreen next year, but I'd like to view Blu-Ray until then as well.


I did say what my "needs" were in my post, to "view the movie as well as possible" (i.e., resulting picture quality & resolution).


The Sharp BD-HP16U does indeed include a female/female HDMI cable, as well as cables for Component Video and plain Video Line use.


I understand some of us are not in the advanced audio-/videophile class that you are, so you may not think it worth providing information about budget models sold to us mass-market peons, but that's the reality of my current financial position. At the very least I'd think you might tell me the most important features I'd be missing by buying one of those (in your words) "crap" models instead of one of the more expensive types. But thanks for at least responding.


----------



## iontyre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ndrj69* /forum/post/16895943
> 
> 
> Thanks Again for the info - looks like I need to save a few pennies and start checking prices for the best deal on the 320. Again, thank you for the input.
> 
> 
> Nick



PM me for details on getting the 320 for


----------



## ndrj69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iontyre* /forum/post/16896260
> 
> 
> PM me for details on getting the 320 for


----------



## HDBones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ndrj69* /forum/post/16896379
> 
> 
> I can get it for $273 @ 6ave.com...hoping for it to go lower.
> 
> 
> Nick



I just got it for $270. Asked for $250 and they countered with 270.


----------



## gradivus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vahid* /forum/post/16890018
> 
> 
> I would keep the Sharp BD-HP16U , especially with Sam's Club no time limit rturn policy.



Because of your advice I've opened the Sharp BD-HP16U box, set it up, and downloaded and installed the firmware update. The price is not much more than the Magnavox, especially since the Sharp includes an HDMI cable. Plus, it has BD-Live.


I've watched only one DVD on it so far: _Benjamin Button._ The video quality and resolution are so good--so much better than when I watched it on the Philips DVD player I had before--that I would've thought I must be watching the Blu-Ray version, except that it's not a Blu-Ray disc, just the regular DVD release. I can't wait until I get my first Blu-Ray disk from Netflix!


----------



## plopez12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac* /forum/post/16890022
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> 
> S~



ok thank you so much...I had another question...what is the true difference between 24fps and 6fps...right now on my 1600 it runs automatically at 24fps from what I can see...do the Samsung 3600, LG 390, or Pioneer 320 run at either or...would you be able to pick what they run at or is it factory set? Is the 60fps view more like the "soap opera look" because I am one of the people that does prefer that look...any help would be appreciated...thank you


----------



## ndrj69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iontyre* /forum/post/16895659
> 
> 
> Pioneer has the 7.1 analog audio output. Upscaling is supposed to be better. BD PQ also a bit better from most reports. JVC is faster loading, but I for one don't really care about that.



Another question for you,


I was able to get a price adjust on the BD60 to $175...I am a newbie at this. How does this compare to the 51FD/320? I have a 2.1 sound system...won't get any bigger due to room layout/wife. Looking for quality, reliability and future functionality.


Thanks in advance,


Nick


----------



## archv6625

I have an Epson 6500UB, which has a Reon upconverter in it - would it make sense for me to get the Oppo player given that my projector will make SD DVD's look very good? I don't listen to SACD/DVD-A. I'd like a quick player, but don't know which one would best suit my needs. Would it make sense to get a cheaper BD player since the BD conent will look similar?


----------



## Mark_Venture

We just moved from an apartment (where all A/V equipment was in the living room), to a house (where we split things up..) Now we're looking for a blueray player for one of the rooms...


In the living room (our main TV viewing location), we have our main setup currently consisting of a Sony 46" XBR6, Comcast HD DVR, PS3, Pioneer VSX-21 receiver, cd player, etc.


In the family room we have our other setup... Sony 40W5100(can do youtube, and is said to be getting Netflix later this year ), Comcast HD box, Wii, Yamaha HTR-6090 receiver, D-Link DSM-510 player.


And we have Tversity setup to be a UPNP media server from which the DSM-510 and PS3 can stream content.


We've considered moving the PS3 to the family room, so that the gaming systems (Wii and PS3) are in the same room. But we'd need to replace its abilities in the Living room.


Just got an LG BD370 from Best Buy last night. It was an impulse buy, and I didn't open it yet... Part of the attraction was Blueray and Netflix.


I see, from reading other threads, that the BD390 (not available locally) does DLNA, so it can play content from Tversity. Am I correct in thinking that the BD370 can NOT do that when wired to the home lan?


I guess we could put the DSM-510 and LG-BD370 in the living room, and still have everything except Hulu, and my GF isn't too happy with the DSM-510's output....


Is the LG BD370 a good choice of a Blueray and DVD player for our living room? Can it stream contect from TVeristy or other media servers?


Is there any better solution, for not much more money?


----------



## iontyre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ndrj69* /forum/post/16900576
> 
> 
> Another question for you,
> 
> 
> I was able to get a price adjust on the BD60 to $175...I am a newbie at this. How does this compare to the 51FD/320? I have a 2.1 sound system...won't get any bigger due to room layout/wife. Looking for quality, reliability and future functionality.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> Nick



Maybe it is just me, but the panasonic players seem rather lightweight and not a nicely built as the pioneers. And the PQ and AQ is reported by many to be a slight bit better on the pioneers. But you will pay more for the 320. The 51fd is in clearance mode and apparently can be had, if found, for under $150.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *archv6625* /forum/post/16902348
> 
> 
> I have an Epson 6500UB, which has a Reon upconverter in it - would it make sense for me to get the Oppo player given that my projector will make SD DVD's look very good? I don't listen to SACD/DVD-A. I'd like a quick player, but don't know which one would best suit my needs. Would it make sense to get a cheaper BD player since the BD conent will look similar?



The problem will be getting 480i to the projector so that it can do both de-interlacing and scaling. Only a few players (Sony S360 is one) will send 480i over HDMI, and even fewer will let you send "source direct" output so you don't have to manually change resolutions every time you go from SD to HD. Furthermore, these usually have really good built-in scaling anyway...


The cheapest source direct players are the Pioneers (the old 51 and the new 320), but they're really slow. The fast JVC player, however, doesn't have source direct but does seem to have both 480i HDMI output and a "resolution" button on the remote so you don't have to go through menus every time to switch. So maybe you should get that. Also, the built-in scaling is supposed to be pretty good, so you may be happy just leaving it on 1080p.


----------



## iontyre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16903099
> 
> 
> The cheapest source direct players are the Pioneers (the old 51 and the new 320), but they're really slow. The fast JVC player, however, doesn't have source direct but does seem to have both 480i HDMI output and a "resolution" button on the remote so you don't have to go through menus every time to switch. So maybe you should get that. Also, the built-in scaling is supposed to be pretty good, so you may be happy just leaving it on 1080p.



Pioneer 320 also has a resolution button on the remote, and the built in scaling is superb.


----------



## plopez12

still in the debate...Samsung 3600, LG 390, or Pioneer 320...thanks to iontyre I am leaning towards the Pioneer but am still leary because the only place that I would be able to get it at a decent price is amazon.com because no one carries it locally here in Hawaii...any more opinions? looking for a BD player with great PQ and AQ...streaming is not needed and load times are of no concern...currently have the Samsung LN46B750 and will be running the player straight to the tv....what player has the best picture and audio quality?


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iontyre* /forum/post/16904732
> 
> 
> Pioneer 320 also has a resolution button on the remote, and the built in scaling is superb.



Who cares? It actually has source direct. But as I mentioned (did you read the quote?) it's s-l-o-w.


----------



## iontyre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16905141
> 
> 
> Who cares? It actually has source direct. But as I mentioned (did you read the quote?) it's s-l-o-w.



It seems most of the parties discussing this don't care about the load speed. They want good PQ and AQ.


----------



## naughtybutnice

I need a BD player that will play and output both NTSC and PAL discs. I have an Epson 6500UB Front PJ ad this will display both formats.


I also want the Netflix streaming capability (as I think this will be the future of movie watching).


I know the OPPO 83 satisfies my first requirement but does it satisfy the second?


Are there any otehr palyers that will satisfy both requirements and load in a reasonable time?


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iontyre* /forum/post/16905465
> 
> 
> It seems most of the parties discussing this don't care about the load speed. They want good PQ and AQ.



Again, you're failing to read the thread.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *archv6625* /forum/post/16902348
> 
> 
> I have an Epson 6500UB, which has a Reon upconverter in it - would it make sense for me to get the Oppo player given that my projector will make SD DVD's look very good? I don't listen to SACD/DVD-A. _*I'd like a quick player*_, but don't know which one would best suit my needs. Would it make sense to get a cheaper BD player since the BD conent will look similar?



Not to mention that all BD PQ is essentially the same, and all HDMI AQ is *exactly* the same.


I know that you're happy with your Pioneer, but it's not the answer to every query.


----------



## iontyre

s44: I was referring to this thread:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plopez12* /forum/post/16904897
> 
> 
> still in the debate...Samsung 3600, LG 390, or Pioneer 320...thanks to iontyre I am leaning towards the Pioneer but am still leary because the only place that I would be able to get it at a decent price is amazon.com because no one carries it locally here in Hawaii...any more opinions? looking for a BD player with great PQ and AQ...*streaming is not needed and load times are of no concern*...currently have the Samsung LN46B750 and will be running the player straight to the tv....what player has the best picture and audio quality?



See, I was reading the thread.










And AQ is not necessarily the same for all players if you are using analog outputs. Some players have better DAC's and will decode better than others.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iontyre* /forum/post/16906757
> 
> 
> s44: I was referring to this thread



No, you weren't. You responded to my reply to a guy who asked for quick players -- a reply that actually mentioned the 320 _in the bit you quoted_ -- by pointlessly bringing up the 320 again as if unmentioned.


> Quote:
> And AQ is not necessarily the same for all players if you are using analog outputs.



Again, read carefully.


I said "all *HDMI* AQ is *exactly* the same".


----------



## mnpress

I'm new to the forum and world of Blu Ray. I bought an LG BD 390 last week and it had audio sync problems. Returned it, got a new one--same thing. No more LG for me. I have a Panasonic plasma 46 inch G10, and a very nice DD 5.1 audio setup. Here's what I'm looking for. And I'm willing to up the $ to about $800, if necessary.


--great blu ray PQ

--best possible regular DVD quality

--very good Dolby Digital 5.1

--NO SYNC PROBLEMS


Since I'm not going with the LG, I can forget about the built in WiFi. But I would like the option of rigging something up in the future to download Netflix, or whatever. Other than that, I'm not going to be playing weird discs or doing anything with my PC. I just want the above and a solid build.. and did I say NO SYNC PROBLEMS







Thanks very much


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mnpress* /forum/post/16907347
> 
> 
> I'm new to the forum and world of Blu Ray. I bought an LG BD 390 last week and it had audio sync problems. Returned it, got a new one--same thing. No more LG for me. I have a Panasonic plasma 46 inch G10, and a very nice DD 5.1 audio setup. Here's what I'm looking for. And I'm willing to up the $ to about $800, if necessary.
> 
> 
> --great blu ray PQ
> 
> --best possible regular DVD quality
> 
> --very good Dolby Digital 5.1
> 
> --NO SYNC PROBLEMS
> 
> 
> Since I'm not going with the LG, I can forget about the built in WiFi. But I would like the option of rigging something up in the future to download Netflix, or whatever. Other than that, I'm not going to be playing weird discs or doing anything with my PC. I just want the above and a solid build.. and did I say NO SYNC PROBLEMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much



For that price range and those features, the OPPO BDP-83 should be on your list, $499.


No built-in wireless, although people use ethernet-wireless adapters and OPPO sells a kit.


No Netflix or other network streaming.


-Bill


----------



## kpf

I'm getting a Pioneer Kuro 600M next week and I need to pick out a BD.


I will also be adding a Surround Sound system very soon, so AQ will be as important as VQ.


The Panny BD60 gets great reviews and the Pioneer BDP-320 is about $100 more, but will that extra $100 for the Pioneer work better with the Kuro and give me a better picture?


I'm a Newbie,

Thanks


----------



## smcilwaine287

I am looking for a blu ray player that is capable of reading songs off of my ipod/zune via the USB input.


Are there any players that can read songs off of mp3 players via usb? I was looking at the new panasonic dmp-bd60. let me know


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

I currently have a Samsung P2550 in my theater and P1000 in the bedroom. I'm hoping to eventually move the P1000 to the living room (least used room for BD/DVD) and the P2550 to the bedroom... but I don't want to do so until there's something worthwhile to add in the theater at a reasonable (sub-$300) price. Right now my theater consist of:


-Panasonic AX200u 720p Projector w/ 100" ULTRA motorized screen

-Samsung P2550 BD Player

-TivoHD DVR

-WDTV HD Media Player

-Onkyo SR805 AVR

-Swans 2.1 mains, C3 center, and Sonance THX-SUR in-wall bipole surrounds

-Ascendant Avalanche 12" DIY Sub w/ BASH 500w Amp


I'm looking for a player to use purely as a BD transport and DVD audio-transport/video-scaler. Priorities are as follows (in order of importance):


-*DVD scaling/processing* - I'd like something along the lines of HQV or Anchor Bay.


-*Build quality*- I'd like something a little more solid than my current Samsung.


-*HDMI Audio bitstreaming* - the SR805 will be handling decoding, though some onboard advanced decoding would be nice if I ever decide to use PIP or similar (doubtful).


-*Media file playback* - I'd like something capable of playing MKVs and AVIs so I can move the WDTV HD to another room. Netflix, Amazon, and YouTube can be handled by the TivoHD if need be. This one is way down on the list.


Most of this points me in the direction of the Oppo or Denon 2010ci, but the price of both along with extra unnecessary features (mainly DVD-A/SACD on the Oppo) makes me think neither is exactly what I'm looking for.


Anyone know of any models I'm missing that offer basic Profile 2.0 playback with above-average build-quality and (most importantly) an above-average scaler for DVD? If not, I guess I'll be waiting for a new Oppo model sans DVD-A/SACD/Analogs or a refurbished Denon 2010ci.


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/16907589
> 
> 
> I currently have a Samsung P2550 in my theater and P1000 in the bedroom. I'm hoping to eventually move the P1000 to the living room (least used room for BD/DVD) and the P2550 to the bedroom... but I don't want to do so until there's something worthwhile to add in the theater at a reasonable (sub-$300) price. Right now my theater consist of:
> 
> 
> -Panasonic AX200u 720p Projector w/ 100" ULTRA motorized screen
> 
> -Samsung P2550 BD Player
> 
> -TivoHD DVR
> 
> -WDTV HD Media Player
> 
> -Onkyo SR805 AVR
> 
> -Swans 2.1 mains, C3 center, and Sonance THX-SUR in-wall bipole surrounds
> 
> -Ascendant Avalanche 12" DIY Sub w/ BASH 500w Amp
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a player to use purely as a BD transport and DVD audio-transport/video-scaler. Priorities are as follows (in order of importance):
> 
> 
> -*DVD scaling/processing* - I'd like something along the lines of HQV or Anchor Bay.
> 
> 
> -*Build quality*- I'd like something a little more solid than my current Samsung.
> 
> 
> -*HDMI Audio bitstreaming* - the SR805 will be handling decoding, though some onboard advanced decoding would be nice if I ever decide to use PIP or similar (doubtful).
> 
> 
> -*Media file playback* - I'd like something capable of playing MKVs and AVIs so I can move the WDTV HD to another room. Netflix, Amazon, and YouTube can be handled by the TivoHD if need be. This one is way down on the list.
> 
> 
> Most of this points me in the direction of the Oppo or Denon 2010ci, but the price of both along with extra unnecessary features (mainly DVD-A/SACD on the Oppo) makes me think neither is exactly what I'm looking for.
> 
> 
> Anyone know of any models I'm missing that offer basic Profile 2.0 playback with above-average build-quality and (most importantly) an above-average scaler for DVD? If not, I guess I'll be waiting for a new Oppo model sans DVD-A/SACD/Analogs or a refurbished Denon 2010ci.



You wont find what you're looking for at under $300.


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpf* /forum/post/16907419
> 
> 
> I'm getting a Pioneer Kuro 600M next week and I need to pick out a BD.
> 
> 
> I will also be adding a Surround Sound system very soon, so AQ will be as important as VQ.
> 
> 
> The Panny BD60 gets great reviews and the Pioneer BDP-320 is about $100 more, but will that extra $100 for the Pioneer work better with the Kuro and give me a better picture?
> 
> 
> I'm a Newbie,
> 
> Thanks



The Pioneer is a little slower than the Panny. If that doesn't bug you by all means spring for the Pioneer. I can't say it'll work better with your Kuro, but the PQ is better overall.


----------



## kpf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrinklefree* /forum/post/16907998
> 
> 
> The Pioneer is a little slower than the Panny. If that doesn't bug you by all means spring for the Pioneer. I can't say it'll work better with your Kuro, but the PQ is better overall.



Thanks...


In my research I see the Pioneer BDP-120 has most of what the BDP-320 has for less cost...


Could anyone tell me if it makes sense going for the BDP-120 over the BDP-320?


Thanks


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrinklefree* /forum/post/16907960
> 
> 
> You wont find what you're looking for at under $300.



The P2550 is exactly what I want other than build quality. Is there nothing else out there that offers the same value with bias towards video performance but with better build quality?


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpf* /forum/post/16908405
> 
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> 
> In my research I see the Pioneer BDP-120 has most of what the BDP-320 has for less cost...
> 
> 
> Could anyone tell me if it makes sense going for the BDP-120 over the BDP-320?
> 
> 
> Thanks



The 120 seems to be a rebadged Sharp unit, with none of the fancy stuff (superior upscaling, source direct, heavy-duty build, analog outs) that makes the 320 valuable. A decent player for the price, but not the fancy Pioneer you may think you're getting.


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/16908508
> 
> 
> The 120 seems to be a rebadged Sharp unit, with none of the fancy stuff (superior upscaling, source direct, heavy-duty build, analog outs) that makes the 320 valuable. A decent player for the price, but not the fancy Pioneer you may think you're getting.



Agreed. Stay away from the 120 as it shares none of the high quality PQ of the 320.


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/16908474
> 
> 
> The P2550 is exactly what I want other than build quality. Is there nothing else out there that offers the same value with bias towards video performance but with better build quality?



Your requirements of a Reon or ABT level scaler really limit your options at your pricepoint. Pioneers have some of the best build qualities below $500 but lack some of the features you require. Even the new Denons with a lesser ABT scaler will be just over $400 and won't play some of the video files you want.


Sounds like you may need to spring for the Oppo to be truly happy.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrinklefree* /forum/post/16908656
> 
> 
> Your requirements of a Reon or ABT level scaler really limit your options at your pricepoint. Pioneers have some of the best build qualities below $500 but lack some of the features you require. Even the new Denons with a lesser ABT scaler will be just over $400 and won't play some of the video files you want.
> 
> 
> Sounds like you may need to spring for the Oppo to be truly happy.



I'd say you're right... the Oppo is the only player that does what I want with the build quality I want, but not at a price I can justify. I guess I'll hold out with the P2550 and WDTV until Oppo releases a non DVD-A/SACD player for around $300 or refurb Denon 2010cis become available.


My ideal player would be a P2550 + WDTV in the enclosure of an Onkyo BD606... was really hoping that's what the Onkyo BD507 would be, but no such luck.


----------



## naughtybutnice

Can anyone answer my question ?


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *naughtybutnice* /forum/post/16909378
> 
> 
> Can anyone answer my question ?



Oppo doesn't do Netflix but that doesn't mean it won't happen down the road. IMO don't let Netflix keep you from buying a BD player that meets your other criteria. There's so many alternative ways to stream NF (xbox, PS3, roku, TV's, PC) and the list is expanding every month.


----------



## Trax416

Quick question.


Was looking at the Samsung BD-P1600. Seems like a good player.


I currently don't have one and can pick one of those up on sale. My question is about the audio.


I have an Onkyo TX-SR505 and it does not decode any of the high-end Blu Ray audio codecs. However, this player does.


Will the player handle all the audio decoding then pass it along to my reciver, and my receiver will then pass it right to the speakers, or will the player handle the audio, then my receiver mess it all up before it gets to my speakers?


----------



## naughtybutnice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrinklefree* /forum/post/16909491
> 
> 
> Oppo doesn't do Netflix but that doesn't mean it won't happen down the road. IMO don't let Netflix keep you from buying a BD player that meets your other criteria. There's so many alternative ways to stream NF (xbox, PS3, roku, TV's, PC) and the list is expanding every month.



Wrinklefree,

assuming we forget about the streaming for a moment (as you suggest), are there any other players (other than OPPO) that can play/output PAL as well as NTSC?


Thanks


----------



## jasb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *naughtybutnice* /forum/post/16911365
> 
> 
> Wrinklefree,
> 
> assuming we forget about the streaming for a moment (as you suggest), are there any other players (other than OPPO) that can play/output PAL as well as NTSC?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I'm not wrinklefree, but I can tell you that the JVC XV-BP1 plays PAL discs. I can also tell you that the Panasonic BD60 will not play PAL discs. Those are the only two players I have experience with other than the Oppo.


----------



## Glashub

Hi. I've been using a Panasonic BD-30 for quite a while now. FYI, I used to have problems with audio and video playback but not since I switched to a lighter weight, and thinner, HDMI cable. Seems the HDMI ports on that particular player had troubles supporting the weight of heavier, thicker cables. Of course I've done all of the updates. That aside, it is a slow loading 1.1 profile player, lacking features, and I'd like to upgrade. Price is not an issue within reason. I'm not going to pop for thousands because of the quick, ongoing evolution of electronics. Really I have only few crucial criteria; great picture quality (but all Blu-ray players should give that), fast loading, can bookmark chapters, and reliable. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Been out of the loop for awhile and am a little confused by all of the choices. Or should I wait? Are there any new players coming out that are worth waiting for? Is the Oppo the new standard?


Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Dan_Cote

Hello everyone,


I'll be taking my first step into the HD world this fall and need a Blu Ray player to go along with my TV. I've been checking on some players I've seen in stores on the forums here and usually end up hearing a couple bad things that make me keep looking. One consistency the PS3. One thing I was hoping you folks could help me with is telling me if you think the PS3 would be right for me, or if it's overkill and I could find a comparable BR player more suited for me.


I'm not all that interested in playing games on it (may the God of War game when that comes out) so this would be primarily used as a BR player. I've learn from these boards that Firmware updates and DVD Up-scaling seem to be the biggest things for look for in a player, and the PS3 is very good about both (correct?). If there's a player that's comparable to a PS3's quality at a better value, I'm open to hear suggestions.


One concern I have is that I remember on my PS2 and a couple of my friends' consoles, when watching a DVD it appeared very dark. I adjusted my TV's settings to the picture quality of the PS2 but then everything else was way off (including games I played). Does this seem to be an issue with the PS3 at all?


I'm almost overwhelmed with this, trying to find the perfect TV and perfect player while learning a new world's worth of terms, so please take it easy on me. Thanks for any help and support. I figure it's safest to ask this hear than the PS3 thread for a more honest answer.


----------



## joerod

I think you answered which player you want to get (and should) in your last question...


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glashub* /forum/post/16911947
> 
> 
> can bookmark chapters



I don't think that's possible on discs with BD-Java, unless a programmed feature on the disc supports it. The OPPO supports last position resume on DVD and Blu-ray without BD-J, and I presume some other players do also.



> Quote:
> Is the Oppo the new standard?



It's well liked here, both for its features and for the company. For some it is an expensive Blu-ray player, for others a cheap audiophile player, so you get opinions from different directions.


-Bill


----------



## Glashub

Thanks Bill.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan_Cote* /forum/post/16912304
> 
> 
> One thing I was hoping you folks could help me with is telling me if you think the PS3 would be right for me, or if it's overkill and I could find a comparable BR player more suited for me.



I'll quote myself from an earlier post:



> Quote:
> I find that a lot of the time when people ask this question they already know they want one, and are looking for potential pitfalls.
> 
> 
> The PS3 is a great BD player *if:*
> 
> -you want lossless sound and have an HDMI receiver that can process multichannel LPCM audio;
> 
> -you don't mind dealing with its idiosyncratic remote control implementation;
> 
> -you can install it with clear air all around it for excellent ventilation;
> 
> -you don't mind that it consumes considerably more energy than a standard player.
> 
> 
> Under those circumstances it's a great-performing, fully capable player that offers a whole lot more than just BD playback.
> 
> 
> You don't want a PS3 *if*:
> 
> -you want lossless audio and need analog multichannel connections to your receiver/processor;
> 
> -you need to feed more than one video signal and one audio signal simultaneously;
> 
> -you want to rack mount your player.
> 
> 
> Its upscaling is quite good. On an average display, it will be entirely satisfactory. I haven't seen the Oppo, but I've seen some of the other top performers, and my experience is that it takes a very good, very large, very well calibrated display before the sorts of differences we're talking about become readily apparent. (When people talk about players with "poor upconversion," they're definitely not talking about the PS3 with recent firmware.)



The business with dark video is not present in the PS3.


----------



## Dan_Cote

Is there a list of players that are comparable to the PS3's performance, or even maybe a little lower, for a little less?


I'll admit that from all the discussion here, the PS3 does seem to be the best bet, but it almost seems like a waste getting it just for a player. I don't want to buy an Audi A8 when a Chevy Malibu would be more suited for my needs.


----------



## kpf

One more newbie question, if I may...


I will be getting the Pioneer 1019 AVR for my Surround Sound system along with my Kuro 600M, so should I keep everything Pioneer, or would the Oppo 83 be that much better?


Would the Oppo 83 give me the better quality for playing everything from BD, DVD and audio CD's in one unit vs using the Pioneer 320 for the same three, BD, DVD and Audio CD's in this system?


Thanks


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

Sending everything digitally over HDMI, you're probably not going to HEAR any difference between one of the Pioneers and the Oppo. You didn't mention SACD or DVD-A, so that's another big part of the Oppo you won't need. For BD you're probably not going to SEE much difference from the Oppo either, though there may be some minor differences in chroma response or noise filtering. DVD scaling and deinterlacing is where the Oppo might perform noticeably better than one of the Pioneer players. The Pioneer players (320 and up, including the older 51FD) have very good proprietary scaling/deinterlacing solutions, but the Anchor Bay VRS solution used in the Oppo will have a notable edge. That said, the difference may be fairly limited on a smaller screen like your Kuro and only become noticeable on large front-projection screens at shorter (below 1.5:1) viewing distances.


If you're looking for high-end image quality similar to the Oppo, but without the high-res and analog audio features you probably won't use, take a look at the older Samsung P2500 and P2550. They have Silicon Optix HQV Reon processing for DVD scaling/deinterlacing/noise-reduction along with Netflix and Pandora playback, onboard decoding for all audio formats, and profile 2.0. Build quality is average (below Pioneer and Oppo) but image quality and feature set is top notch. They're hard to find new, but refurbs can be had between $200 - $250. In terms of BD/DVD playback quality over HDMI, there's probably no better player for the money, and Netflix, Pandora, and Profile 2.0 round it out very well. I've recently been looking VERY hard for a better value video player, but so far I've had no luck.


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpf* /forum/post/16914285
> 
> 
> One more newbie question, if I may...
> 
> 
> I will be getting the Pioneer 1019 AVR for my Surround Sound system along with my Kuro 600M, so should I keep everything Pioneer, or would the Oppo 83 be that much better?
> 
> 
> Would the Oppo 83 give me the better quality for playing everything from BD, DVD and audio CD's in one unit vs using the Pioneer 320 for the same three, BD, DVD and Audio CD's in this system?
> 
> 
> Thanks



If price is a non issue, then get the Oppo.


----------



## kpf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrinklefree* /forum/post/16914715
> 
> 
> If price is a non issue, then get the Oppo.




So your saying the Oppo will give me the better quality BD, DVD and CD Audio vs the 320?


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpf* /forum/post/16914730
> 
> 
> So your saying the Oppo will give me the better quality BD, DVD and CD Audio vs the 320?



No, Yes, and maybe


----------



## azula

I have a Newbie Question about the PS3:


I am probably going to purchase this unit. My question is, does the memory effect the performance of the player? Does it matter if I get a 40g, 60g, 80g, or 160g? I will not be using it for games much and the price differences are huge. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dan_Cote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *azula* /forum/post/16915058
> 
> 
> I have a Newbie Question about the PS3:
> 
> 
> I am probably going to purchase this unit. My question is, does the memory effect the performance of the player? Does it matter if I get a 40g, 60g, 80g, or 160g? I will not be using it for games much and the price differences are huge. Thanks in advance.



Not that this answers your question, but I've been looking into the different versions as well and was answered this on another site:
_the only models being sold now are the 80 gig and 160 gig. there are no differences between the 2.

NO system sold today has PS2 backwards compatibilty, ALL of them play PS1 games.

The 20 gig does not have WiFi, and all newer consoles have two USB ports.
_


I also discovered you can use notebook hard drives with the PS3 to upgrade up to 2TB if you want to start out small and decide you need more space later on.
http://kotaku.com/216550/upgrade-you...e-step-by-step


----------



## azula

Thanks Dan, I would gladly purchase a 40g for around $200.00 if the DVD functionality of the system was the same as the 80 and 160g. I just know....


----------



## lasher_em

Hi everyone, i just purchased a denon 4430CI which comes with an ABT 2010; From what i hear that video processor matches the higher end processors in most upscaling DVD players and Blu-ray players.


I'm now on the market for a new Blu-ray player since my media center PC doesn't output any of the HD audio formats.


What would be my top choices for a blu-ray player that's fast and let's my receiver do all the work in terms of audio and video decoding/upscaling/processing? Is that my best choice overall(setting the player to 'dumb' mode)?


From what i've been reading the Panny bd60 and the JVC XV-BP1 seem like good options. I don't want to spend too much money since it seems i'd end up with redundant capabilities.


thanks,

Emmanuel


----------



## lasher_em

Sorry, i meant 4310CI


----------



## EVT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lasher_em* /forum/post/16915888
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, i just purchased a denon 4430CI which comes with an ABT 2010; From what i hear that video processor matches the higher end processors in most upscaling DVD players and Blu-ray players.
> 
> 
> I'm now on the market for a new Blu-ray player since my media center PC doesn't output any of the HD audio formats.
> 
> 
> What would be my top choices for a blu-ray player that's fast and let's my receiver do all the work in terms of audio and video decoding/upscaling/processing? Is that my best choice overall(setting the player to 'dumb' mode)?
> 
> 
> From what i've been reading the Panny bd60 and the JVC XV-BP1 seem like good options. I don't want to spend too much money since it seems i'd end up with redundant capabilities.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Emmanuel




Unfortunately,


You don't have a lot of options because players like the Panasonic won't output 480i, just 480p so the player will have already deinterlaced it so you won't get the benefit of the ABT's superior deinterlacing and to benefit from the ABT's scaling you will have to go into the setup menu and change resolution each time you want to watch a DVD instead of a BD. My understanding is the Sony BD players also do not have a source direct mode but you can go into the setup menu and manually select 480i output (not sure about the samsung's).


The only player's I know of that will let you set it and forget it at source direct are the Pioneer players and the Oppo. In the case of the Oppo there is no point as it uses the same ABT chip; in the case of the pioneer you can save a couple of bucks and let the Denon do the processing; on the other hand, I don't know if the Pioneer offers the zooming features of the Oppo (and the Denon has no zoom options - i.e. for things like non-anamorphic dvd's). In addition, the Pioneer is very slow to load unlike the Oppo, and newer LG and Samsung players.


The player that might meet your needs is a newer PS3 (rumored to be quieter - I can't confirm this as I have a launch version that can get noisy). The PS3 can almost offer source direct in that it will output BD at 24fps and will output 1080i BDs as 1080i allowing the Denon to do the deinterlacing; in addition, the PS3 can be left to output SD as 480p but not 480i; however, if the Denon's implementation of the ABT 2010 is like Yamaha's it may have the prep option which will allow the Denon to reinterlace and then deinterlace and scale the PS3's 480p signal. I have no way of confirming if the Denon can do this as the product sheet and manual make no mention.


I hope this helps.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EVT* /forum/post/16916286
> 
> 
> The only player's I know of that will let you set it and forget it at source direct are the Pioneer players and the Oppo. In the case of the Oppo there is no point as it uses the same ABT chip



Just to clarify: when using Source Direct on the OPPO the ABT chip is bypassed. You are getting DVD 480i and Blu-ray 1080p24 direct from the decoder.


See Source Direct for more.


-Bill


----------



## lasher_em

Thanks! yeah it does sound like a waste to get the OPPO and just use source direct all the time. About the PS3..does it bitstream all the HD formats for decoding on the receiver? (that's probably something else i want).

I also have an xbox360 connected thru component; and i believe it does go down to 480(either P or i, i'll double check) on DVDs..

If i JUST wanted a bluray player without caring for DVDs, what would you recommend?


----------



## naughtybutnice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasb* /forum/post/16911525
> 
> 
> I'm not wrinklefree, but I can tell you that the JVC XV-BP1 plays PAL discs. I can also tell you that the Panasonic BD60 will not play PAL discs. Those are the only two players I have experience with other than the Oppo.



Does the JVC XV-BP1 also have streaming capability?


----------



## jasb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *naughtybutnice* /forum/post/16917864
> 
> 
> Does the JVC XV-BP1 also have streaming capability?



No it doesn't.


----------



## spitfire91104

I am wondering what the best blu ray player would be in my situation. I have a 28" tv so im not going to see a difference from blu ray on this small of a tv. But i am looking to get a blu ray player for the hd audio. I have a Pioneer Elite VSX-21txh and a set of def tech 600's in my bedroom. I am not looking to spend a fortune and the upconversion with dvd's would be nice in case i happen to watch them but is not a big priority. I am currently looking at the Panny bd-60 and the Pioneer BDP-120. The Panny is $199 on amazon and Pioneer is $200. I also plan on sending vid and aud to my receiver via hdmi. I dont need any netflix streaming since its crappy quality usually. I plan on getting a hdmi soundcard for my pc so i can output lossless formats from my pc. Would it be better to buy a blu ray drive for my pc? I always find dvd quality a lot worse on the pc then a dvd player is this the same for blu ray? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## _Noah_

I've had a launch PS3 since November 2006 and have been very impressed with the performance. The only thing that occasionally drives me crazy is the fan noise.


What are my other options if I want the performance of a PS3 with the quietness of a normal player?


EDIT--If it matters, I've got a Denon 3808ci to do all the decoding that I may need.


----------



## hdblu

the OPPO blu ray player will be better then the PS3 and it will load time are as fast as the PS3. The OPPO is a better player all around.


----------



## _Noah_

The OPPO was the one player that I've read about that seemed to fit the bill. I wasn't sure if there were other players that matched performance. Since I own a PS3, I really haven't had to look around for another player in a few years. Sometimes the fan noise is just too much though. To be clear, load times really aren't a concern at all. As long as a movie plays without interruption, I don't mind waiting a few extra seconds on the loading.


----------



## hdblu

Hi

My friend has just bought the OPPO and he loves it he bought it to replace his PS3, The OPPO has VRS Video processing that is better then the PS3 the OPPO is Bang for your Money trust me you will love it.


----------



## _Noah_

Thanks for the replies so far. I thought the OPPO was going to be the best choice, I was just hoping that someone would chime in with a cheaper alternative. I'm just looking for Blu-ray playback, upscaling really isnt that important to me since I don't have a huge DVD collection.


----------



## DaGamePimp

I have both a PS3 and a Panasonic DMP-BD35 and I find the BD35 to be ever so slightly better than the PS3 regarding Blu Ray PQ, the PS3 is faster however.


Jason


----------



## _Noah_




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp* /forum/post/16918423
> 
> 
> I have both a PS3 and a Panasonic DMP-BD35 and I find the BD35 to be slightly better than the PS3 regarding Blu Ray PQ, the PS3 is faster however.
> 
> 
> Jason



Thanks. That's the kind of info I was looking for. With the processing power of the PS3 I don't expect many players to beat it as far as speed. I really just want a player that keeps up with it as far as capability.


----------



## azula

JVC XV-BP1. This player is said to be incredibly fast and quiet. I have heard nothing but good things regarding this player. The best part is that it can be had for around $200.00.


----------



## plopez12

ok i need to make a final decision by this weekend...right nonw i have the samsung 1600 running straight to my Samsung LN46B750, I am looking for the best PQ and AQ and I will be running straight to my tv via HDMI...my choices are the samsung 3600, LG 390, and Pioneer 320...the Pioneer I cannot get locally so I need to order it online that is why i need eveyon'e opinion on what player will give the best PQ and AQ...I have been hearing that all Blu Ray players will essentially be the same as far as picture quality...the only area where one may be better then another is where DVD upscaling comes into play...is this true regarding all Blu Ray players giving the same PQ...well as long as it's not a budget player...so my Samsung 1600 would put out the same PQ as the Samsung 3600 or the Pioneer 320? please let me know...thank you


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrinklefree* /forum/post/16914715
> 
> 
> If price is a non issue, then get the Oppo.



If price were a non-issue he wouldn't be getting the 1019!


10lbs lighter (crippled amp), no pre-outs... Most everything that made the 1018 a good buy has been stripped. My advice: buy a cheaper Blu-Ray and a better AVR.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spitfire91104* /forum/post/16918290
> 
> 
> I am wondering what the best blu ray player would be in my situation. I have a 28" tv so im not going to see a difference from blu ray on this small of a tv. But i am looking to get a blu ray player for the hd audio. I have a Pioneer Elite VSX-21txh and a set of def tech 600's in my bedroom. I am not looking to spend a fortune and the upconversion with dvd's would be nice in case i happen to watch them but is not a big priority. I am currently looking at the Panny bd-60 and the Pioneer BDP-120. The Panny is $199 on amazon and Pioneer is $200. I also plan on sending vid and aud to my receiver via hdmi. I dont need any netflix streaming since its crappy quality usually. I plan on getting a hdmi soundcard for my pc so i can output lossless formats from my pc. Would it be better to buy a blu ray drive for my pc? I always find dvd quality a lot worse on the pc then a dvd player is this the same for blu ray? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.



All current cards for PC (except a few outliers that aren't well supported) downsample HDMI audio to 48khz. So no, you shouldn't use the PC as your primary Blu-Ray player. Also the investment (hardware + software -- the prepackaged playback programs don't support lossless multichannel) is about the cost of a standalone player.


Just get the Panasonic...


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plopez12* /forum/post/16918583
> 
> 
> ok i need to make a final decision by this weekend...right nonw i have the samsung 1600 running straight to my Samsung LN46B750, I am looking for the best PQ and AQ and I will be running straight to my tv via HDMI...my choices are the samsung 3600, LG 390, and Pioneer 320...the Pioneer I cannot get locally so I need to order it online that is why i need eveyon'e opinion on what player will give the best PQ and AQ...I have been hearing that all Blu Ray players will essentially be the same as far as picture quality...the only area where one may be better then another is where DVD upscaling comes into play...is this true regarding all Blu Ray players giving the same PQ...well as long as it's not a budget player...so my Samsung 1600 would put out the same PQ as the Samsung 3600 or the Pioneer 320? please let me know...thank you



For BD, I don't think you're going to see a difference from any of the players listed. There may be slight differences in chroma decoding, but it's all about slight differences in implementation since the colorspaces are part of the BD spec. Audio over HDMI will be identical for all. For DVD PQ, the Pio 320 might have a slight edge in scaling... and while none are slouches, none are top-end either. Since you have a fairly small display, I honestly don't think any of these will offer much, if any, noticeable advantage in PQ, even on the DVD side. I'd stick with what you have and put the money elsewhere, unless there's a key feature you're looking for from the 3600 or 390 (like wireless, though you can add that to the 1600).


----------



## EVT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lasher_em* /forum/post/16916382
> 
> 
> Thanks! yeah it does sound like a waste to get the OPPO and just use source direct all the time. About the PS3..does it bitstream all the HD formats for decoding on the receiver? (that's probably something else i want).
> 
> I also have an xbox360 connected thru component; and i believe it does go down to 480(either P or i, i'll double check) on DVDs..
> 
> If i JUST wanted a bluray player without caring for DVDs, what would you recommend?



If you just want blu-ray playback you have a tremendous amount of options; the difference between the blu-ray pq of different units is very slight. If speed is a concern you may choose to look at the LG and Samsung players as they are pretty quick. If speed is not a concern you should consider one of the Panasonic players as they are in my opinion more stable (i.e. regular firmware updates so few if any instances of discs not playable).


Essentially, if all you are looking for is good BD playback quality and are willing to sacrifice some loading speed i would probably recommend the Panasonic BD60; on the other hand, if you're concerned about loading speed and would like some additional features such as network streaming I would take a close look at the LG 390.


As for the PS3, it cannot bitstream lossless tracks; it internally decodes them to PCM (which is what your receiver will do to a bitstream anyway). However, the PS3 is the only player I know if that can decode lossless audio when secondary audio is engaged (i.e. PIP on some BD's such as the Matrix).


Personally, I decided to pickup and Oppo last night as it meets my needs best (I have a big library of DVD's most of which I don't plan to replace). While I like the networking features offered by some of the new players such as the LG 390 I also have a PS3, XBOX 360, Denon 3310, and a Panasonic V10 which each bring various network features to the table. For me the most important consideration was PQ for both DVD and BD and there is no other player anywhere near the Oppo's price level that can compete. My only compalint on the Oppo is much like most of the other players it cannot decode lossless audio when secondary audio is engaged; other than that the unit meets all the rest of my requirements; in fact I don't see any advantage in spending thousands more for any other player unless you have an ultra expensive AVR that doesn't include HDMI and need the best analog output you can get.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

lasher_em,


If you can live without Profile 2.0 and want source-direct so your AVR can handle video processing with ABT VRS, I'd look for a clearance Pioneer 51fd. It's well built, does source-direct and bitstreaming of audio, and can be had between $100 - $150 on clearance at BestBuy, depending on location and assuming you can track one down.


----------



## frankie_v

I would like to replace my Roku box with a Blu-Ray player and move it to the bedroom. I've been jumping around threads looking to make a decision and now I'm just confused. Ultimately I would like the best possible HD quality as well as upconverting and the Netflix streaming feature. I have and HTPC so playing .avi, .mkv, etc. from an external drive is not an issue. I know I could get the Netflix on an HPTC, but it's not family friendly.


I can get the LG BD390 for under 3 bills and the 370 for just over 2 bills from a local Portland, OR store.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankie_v* /forum/post/16920669
> 
> 
> I would like to replace my Roku box with a Blu-Ray player and move it to the bedroom. I've been jumping around threads looking to make a decision and now I'm just confused. Ultimately I would like the best possible HD quality as well as upconverting and the Netflix streaming feature. I have and HTPC so playing .avi, .mkv, etc. from an external drive is not an issue. I know I could get the Netflix on an HPTC, but it's not family friendly.
> 
> 
> I can get the LG BD390 for under 3 bills and the 370 for just over 2 bills from a local Portland, OR store.



Two questions... what size is your display and do you need WiFi? If the answers are "larger than 60 inches" and "no", I'd go for the Samsung P2550. It's the only Netflix-capable player with a higher-end scaling chipset (Reon HQV) but doesn't have wireless support unless you use a wireless bridge. It's probably the best PQ you can get from a Netflix-capable player without an external processor.


----------



## frankie_v

No I do not need WI-FI. I prefer to stay wired for my HT. I have a 42" plasma right now and will be upgrading within the year. Maybe up to a 50". I'll look into the Samsung P2550. Thank you.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankie_v* /forum/post/16920811
> 
> 
> No I do not need WI-FI. I prefer to stay wired for my HT. I have a 42" plasma right now and will be upgrading within the year. Maybe up to a 50". I'll look into the Samsung P2550. Thank you.



With a smaller screen like that (even at 50") you probably won't seen the PQ differences that the Reon HQV scaling/deinterlacing will offer. I'd consider the P1600 or P1590. Both are available refurbished for low prices from E-Outlet Canada. Otherwise, the LG 370 is probably your most economical local choice.


----------



## plopez12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/16918866
> 
> 
> For BD, I don't think you're going to see a difference from any of the players listed. There may be slight differences in chroma decoding, but it's all about slight differences in implementation since the colorspaces are part of the BD spec. Audio over HDMI will be identical for all. For DVD PQ, the Pio 320 might have a slight edge in scaling... and while none are slouches, none are top-end either. Since you have a fairly small display, I honestly don't think any of these will offer much, if any, noticeable advantage in PQ, even on the DVD side. I'd stick with what you have and put the money elsewhere, unless there's a key feature you're looking for from the 3600 or 390 (like wireless, though you can add that to the 1600).



thank so much for replying so quicky. So regardless of what player I get I won't see a difference in terms of PQ off of Blu-ray disks correct. So even if I were to pick up the OPPO the only advantage for that would be DVD upscaling? I do want to get the best picture possible for my hdtv, so at what size would the visual difference be more evident? 50+? 55+? thank you again


----------



## plopez12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/16918866
> 
> 
> For BD, I don't think you're going to see a difference from any of the players listed. There may be slight differences in chroma decoding, but it's all about slight differences in implementation since the colorspaces are part of the BD spec. Audio over HDMI will be identical for all. For DVD PQ, the Pio 320 might have a slight edge in scaling... and while none are slouches, none are top-end either. Since you have a fairly small display, I honestly don't think any of these will offer much, if any, noticeable advantage in PQ, even on the DVD side. I'd stick with what you have and put the money elsewhere, unless there's a key feature you're looking for from the 3600 or 390 (like wireless, though you can add that to the 1600).



Sorry one more thing, I do have quite a large DVD collection and I am probably not going to replace anything it, maybe a few here and there. With that being said the Pioneer 320 or the OPPO would be my best bet as far as excellent BD quallity and DVD upscaling as well correct? I have been reading that in the new Samsung they removed a chip that was in the previous models that did a great job at DVD upscaling. I believe they were referring to the P2500. Again I am not interested in streaming of Nexflix or anything like that. Just strictly picture quality of the Blu Ray Disks and DVD upscaling capabilities.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plopez12* /forum/post/16921598
> 
> 
> Sorry one more thing, I do have quite a large DVD collection and I am probably not going to replace anything it, maybe a few here and there. With that being said the Pioneer 320 or the OPPO would be my best bet as far as excellent BD quallity and DVD upscaling as well correct? I have been reading that in the new Samsung they removed a chip that was in the previous models that did a great job at DVD upscaling. I believe they were referring to the P2500. Again I am not interested in streaming of Nexflix or anything like that. Just strictly picture quality of the Blu Ray Disks and DVD upscaling capabilities.



There are some sections in the OPPO FAQ that may be useful:
 Is the Blu-ray picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player? 

 Is the DVD picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player?


-Bill


----------



## plopez12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/16921637
> 
> 
> There are some sections in the OPPO FAQ that may be useful:
> Is the Blu-ray picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player?
> 
> Is the DVD picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player?
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thank you for. I believe I have looked through that section before but do still question whether or not all blu ray players are the same across the board. Also the OPPO is a bit out of my price range that's why I really wanted to compare the samsung 3600 and the pioneer 320 for PQ and dvd PQ. If the PQ for all blu rays are essentially the same. Then should I just stick with my 1600 and pick up a separate dvd player for my dvd library? I would much rather have one player for both BD and DVD. So 320 or 3600? Or just stick with what I have? Again looking for the best of both worlds. Load time, video streaming, and things that have to do with PQ and AQ are not concerns of mine. Thank you


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

You can still find the P2550 as a refurb for around $225. Also, the JVC BP1 is supposed to do an extremely good job at DVD scaling and is currently available from HHGregg for $179. If you're not looking for Netflix, the JVC is probably the best value going.


As for what size screen the benefits of higher-end scaling solutions become apparent, it depends mainly on the ratio of your seating distance to screen size. If you're sitting 2:1 (distance:screen) then you're probably not going to see the difference, but at 1.5:1 or 1.25:1 on a 1080p set, you very well might.


----------



## plopez12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/16922245
> 
> 
> You can still find the P2550 as a refurb for around $225. Also, the JVC BP1 is supposed to do an extremely good job at DVD scaling and is currently available from HHGregg for $179. If you're not looking for Netflix, the JVC is probably the best value going.
> 
> 
> As for what size screen the benefits of higher-end scaling solutions become apparent, it depends mainly on the ratio of your seating distance to screen size. If you're sitting 2:1 (distance:screen) then you're probably not going to see the difference, but at 1.5:1 or 1.25:1 on a 1080p set, you very well might.



ok that's the JVC model that is suppossed to be very fast at loading if I'm not mistaken. Thank you for that and I think our local best buy here has the 2550 on sale, i think it might be out of box and no remote though so I will take a look. In regards to seating distance, at times I am at a 1.5:1 distance because the tv is in my room. So with that I should definitely not buy a player that is just great in terms of dvd upscaling but simply "ok" with blu ray PQ...sorry I know it's alot of questions...but just want to make sure i purchase the right product for me...thank you so much again everyone for your help


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plopez12* /forum/post/16922488
> 
> 
> ok that's the JVC model that is suppossed to be very fast at loading if I'm not mistaken. Thank you for that and I think our local best buy here has the 2550 on sale, i think it might be out of box and no remote though so I will take a look. In regards to seating distance, at times I am at a 1.5:1 distance because the tv is in my room. So with that I should definitely not buy a player that is just great in terms of dvd upscaling but simply "ok" with blu ray PQ...sorry I know it's alot of questions...but just want to make sure i purchase the right product for me...thank you so much again everyone for your help



I don't think you can go wrong with any of the players mentioned, but the absolute best bang for the buck right now, for those not interested in DVD-A/SACD, is probably the P2550 or JVC.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *_Noah_* /forum/post/16918424
> 
> 
> Thanks. That's the kind of info I was looking for. With the processing power of the PS3 I don't expect many players to beat it as far as speed. I really just want a player that keeps up with it as far as capability.



Except that it's not "info." It's unsupported opinion with no data to back it up. Even if there was a measurable difference in BD PQ between the two -- and there are no measurements to show this - it only means that the connected display was calibrated in such a way that player A produced a picture that the viewer preferred. A different display could produce different results, and calibration woould very likely eliminate any perceptible or measurable difference between any two BD players, unless one of them was malfunctioning.


----------



## plopez12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/16922530
> 
> 
> I don't think you can go wrong with any of the players mentioned, but the absolute best bang for the buck right now, for those not interested in DVD-A/SACD, is probably the P2550 or JVC.



ok, but let's say for instance I can't get the 2550 and I'm a bit leary of the JVC name because of problems I've had with them in the past, would you say that the next best bet would be the Pioneer 320? in terms of the dvd upscaling since we established the fact that blu ray PQ would be the same across the board


----------



## Dan_Cote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *azula* /forum/post/16915058
> 
> 
> I have a Newbie Question about the PS3:
> 
> 
> I am probably going to purchase this unit. My question is, does the memory effect the performance of the player? Does it matter if I get a 40g, 60g, 80g, or 160g? I will not be using it for games much and the price differences are huge. Thanks in advance.



I've been researching this for us, and from what I can find there is no hardware difference between the consoles based on the HDD space. Maybe someone here who has owned two versions can confirm this.


----------



## iontyre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plopez12* /forum/post/16922942
> 
> 
> ok, but let's say for instance I can't get the 2550 and I'm a bit leary of the JVC name because of problems I've had with them in the past, would you say that the next best bet would be the Pioneer 320? in terms of the dvd upscaling since we established the fact that blu ray PQ would be the same across the board



Blu-ray quality is not the same across the board! Differences may be pretty subtle in most cases, but some players definitely are better than others.


I still think for what you want and what matters to you (reliable player, BD and SD DVD playback only, no streaming needed, best PQ and AQ value) the Pioneer is the player for you.


----------



## plopez12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iontyre* /forum/post/16923731
> 
> 
> Blu-ray quality is not the same across the board! Differences may be pretty subtle in most cases, but some players definitely are better than others.
> 
> 
> I still think for what you want and what matters to you (reliable player, BD and SD DVD playback only, no streaming needed, best PQ and AQ value) the Pioneer is the player for you.



yeah that's what i figured...i mean there is no way the $100 walmart blu ray player can be on the same level as a $300-$500 player like the 320 or the OPPO....although im sure it will be more evident the larger the screen and the quality of your tv...still thinking about pulling the trigger


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plopez12* /forum/post/16923786
> 
> 
> yeah that's what i figured...i mean there is no way the $100 walmart blu ray player can be on the same level as a $300-$500 player like the 320 or the OPPO....although im sure it will be more evident the larger the screen and the quality of your tv...still thinking about pulling the trigger



For the most common case of taking 1080p24 on the disc and putting it out as 1080p over HDMI, relatively little needs to be done to the signal (compared to DVD) and a cheap player's performance might be very similar to an expensive one in this regard.


There can be all sorts of other factors in what makes a player valuable, of course.


-Bill


----------



## MasterLock

Been poking around the net and these forums, and it seems people generally have good luck with open box (or, if they don't, a good retailer will accept a return on it). Either way, I'm not necessarily rushing to dump several hundred on a BR player, but I'm really drawn by the Netflix instant streaming feature the BDP2500 has. $200 for an open box, $250 for a refurb. I'd say $250 is the absolute cap for my Netflix-compatible budget. Which should I be looking at?


----------



## thebland

To me, Samsung is garbage... at any price. Pass.


----------



## Franconian

I hope you guys can help me.


I own a PS3 (60 GB model) and I'd like to have a standalone BD-Player because the fan of the PS3 is really annoying. Picture quality (BD and DVD upscaling) and DVD-codefree is very important to me.


I'm very interested in the OPPO 83, because it seems to have a outstanding video quality and it can be modded codefree (for BD too, which is extremely nice). Downside is, that I live in Europe, so I have to import it. It would cost me ~ 725 Euro (619 Pounds / ~ 1.000 USD). Furthermore I don't need the audio features (e.g analogue audio, DVD-Audio, SACD).


Is there a alternative to the Oppo? And DVD codefree would be nice.


At first I wanted a Panasonic 60, but I heared of the freezing problems. My second choice was the Pioneer 320, but I've read it has a layerbreak of 2-3 seconds, is that true?


----------



## wish

I disagree with the previous poster. I've had good success with Samsung products (i.e. HDTV). While I don't have a Samsung BD player I've read very good things about the 2500 & 2550.


----------



## MasterLock

Well, it's either the BDP2500, which was reviewed with excellent image quality, or the LG BD370, which was reviewed with average to sub-par image quality. I've had mixed results with Samsung as a whole, but on the other hand LG doesn't get very many nods.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plopez12* /forum/post/16923786
> 
> 
> yeah that's what i figured...i mean there is no way the $100 walmart blu ray player can be on the same level as a $300-$500 player like the 320 or the OPPO....



Heh. By this logic there's no way the Oppo can be on the same level as the multi-thousand-dollar players out there.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

I've had very good luck with my refurbished P2550. I'd say with an open-box you'll have slightly higher chance of failure, but you'll also have the full warranty. I think the P2550 as a video player (BD, DVD, Netflix) is a tough value to beat, mainly due to the HQV Reon processing. It's not top-of-the-line in terms of high-res audio support, analog DACs, or build quality... but for video it's hard to beat without spending 2-3x more.


----------



## winston9332

2550 is a great machine, but thebland is partly right - samsungs are hit or miss.


if you can take it back within 15-30 days, i would take the chance provided it's priced well - under 200. you'll need a remote to access netflix.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

I've had good luck with my P1000, UP5000, and P2550. The UP5000 was open-box and bricked on the first firmware update, but was repaired under warranty and worked for 9 months flawlessly afterwards. The P2550 was refurbished and has worked flawlessly for 6 months.


Given availability of new units and the price of refurbished units (around $225) I'd say an open-box unit is worth about the same as a refurb unit in the box. You can't get video processing in the same league without paying at $500 or more.


----------



## plopez12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/16925551
> 
> 
> I've had good luck with my P1000, UP5000, and P2550. The UP5000 was open-box and bricked on the first firmware update, but was repaired under warranty and worked for 9 months flawlessly afterwards. The P2550 was refurbished and has worked flawlessly for 6 months.
> 
> 
> Given availability of new units and the price of refurbished units (around $225) I'd say an open-box unit is worth about the same as a refurb unit in the box. You can't get video processing in the same league without paying at $500 or more.



I see that the 2550 is being discussed again in regards to video processing, does this include Blu Rays or just DVD's?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plopez12* /forum/post/16926842
> 
> 
> I see that the 2550 is being discussed again in regards to video processing, does this include Blu Rays or just DVD's?



I believe in 1080p output mode Reon only applies to DVD. I believe in 720p mode Reon does the down-scaling for BD but doesn't apply any noise reduction. I believe the full Reon processing IS applies to Netflix SD content, and Reon scaling is applied to 720p Netflix HD content for 1080p output.


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MasterLock* /forum/post/16924818
> 
> 
> Been poking around the net and these forums, and it seems people generally have good luck with open box (or, if they don't, a good retailer will accept a return on it). Either way, I'm not necessarily rushing to dump several hundred on a BR player, but I'm really drawn by the Netflix instant streaming feature the BDP2500 has. $200 for an open box, $250 for a refurb. I'd say $250 is the absolute cap for my Netflix-compatible budget. Which should I be looking at?



I picked up an open box Sammy 2550 about 2 months ago, which is the same as the 2500 except for the addition of Pandora. I was fortunate to get it from Best Buy for $129, including remote.


While it may not be renowned for it's build quality, or high quality DACS, it has a multitude of features that should accomodate most owners. Excellent BD PQ, as do most BD players and outstanding DVD upconversion, compliments of the Reon chip. Analog 7.1 Multichannel outs. It is BD-Live capable, if Live floats your boat. Then throw in the extras of Netflix streaming and Pandora, if it's the 2550.


In the 2 months that I've had the 2550, it has only failed to play one title properly. That title is Watchmen, playing the Maximum Movie Mode. Turns out, this title gives many players fits and I've read that WB released an initial bad batch of disks??? Quite frankly, my only real concern with this player is how long it will hold up, which prompted me to purchase a very inexpensive 2 yr service plan from Best Buy.


IMO, if you're looking at the 2500, maybe you should try seeking out an open box 2550 at Best Buy instead. Chances are, you will get them to sell it you sub $200, it will have a full mfgr warranty and you can add a service plan if you choose. Plus, you get at least 30 days to return.


Btw, you mention "good luck" with an open box. IMO, good luck or bad luck can be a factor with open box, refurb and NIB. The important thing, is the ability to easily return any duds. Contrary to someone calling Samsungs "garbage", I believe the 2500/2550 is a very capable player and at sub $200, a real bargain. Just my two cents.


Mike T


----------



## plopez12

for those that do have the Pioneer 320 and/or Samsung 3600 can you chime in regarding PQ and AQ...also I am going to be running the player directly to my Samsung LN46B750 via HDMI...I have no need for streaming ability or anything of that nature...just concerned with the PQ and AQ or Blu-Ray's and DVD's...please let me know...thank you


----------



## DrewZee13

I just bought an LG 390 (and finally ditched the Bravo D1, which lasted five years before giving up the ghost). Effortless connection to my Apple Airport Extreme. Maybe they updated the firmware, but I encountered none of the problems I heard about. I'm enjoying the Netflix on Demand feature. So far, so good...


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

I'm surprised people keep mentioning AQ for BD & DVD... at least people using audio (decoded or bitstream) over HDMI. Outside of a major design flaw, there just isn't going to be any difference. The analog side is a different story, but those don't seem to be the majority of folks asking about AQ anyway.


----------



## dima1109

Which stand-alone BD players have the ability to recognize and play music and pictures off of an *NTFS* formatted external hard drive? I have a WD 1Tb USB drive, externally powered, and I'm trying to build a short list of players that can work with NTFS, since Xbox 360 apparently can't.


----------



## Phil86OSU

Hi,


I'm looking into the following Blu Ray models:

LG BD370

Samsung BDP-2500/2550/3600

Pioneer BDP 120/320

Oppo BDP-83


Here's my situation:

My preamp is somewhat outdated and can only accept a toslink or digital coax cable for audio input. No HDMI or discrete analog inputs are present (other than stereo). The preamp is a Golden Theater GTX-1, and still sounds great for what it does.


I'm buying a new TV, most likely a samsung or LG plasma. It will be 1080p and have HDMI inputs.


I don't need DVD-Audio or SACD due to my preamp situation. Also, the formats don't really interest me after just compiling a massive collection of digital music (in FLAC format.) For Hi-Fi I go analog, and would much rather spend the money there.


Therefore, I need a blu ray with great picture quality. The audio processing will be done by the preamp, so I just need a player with a solid optical audio output. I was originally going to go with the Oppo, but it's kind of pricey. I know it's the best quality, but do any of the others stand up to it?


Thanks for your time,


Phil


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phil86OSU* /forum/post/16936580
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I'm looking into the following Blu Ray models:
> 
> LG BD370
> 
> Samsung BDP-2500/2550/3600
> 
> Pioneer BDP 120/320
> 
> Oppo BDP-83
> 
> 
> Here's my situation:
> 
> My preamp is somewhat outdated and can only accept a toslink or digital coax cable for audio input. No HDMI or discrete analog inputs are present (other than stereo). The preamp is a Golden Theater GTX-1, and still sounds great for what it does.
> 
> 
> I'm buying a new TV, most likely a samsung or LG plasma. It will be 1080p and have HDMI inputs.
> 
> 
> I don't need DVD-Audio or SACD due to my preamp situation. Also, the formats don't really interest me after just compiling a massive collection of digital music (in FLAC format.) For Hi-Fi I go analog, and would much rather spend the money there.
> 
> 
> Therefore, I need a blu ray with great picture quality. The audio processing will be done by the preamp, so I just need a player with a solid optical audio output. I was originally going to go with the Oppo, but it's kind of pricey. I know it's the best quality, but do any of the others stand up to it?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time,
> 
> 
> Phil



According to your requirements, only the Sammy and LG will do since they're Netflix capable.


----------



## Phil86OSU

Yeah, I just saw those Pioneers in passing. I know the new Oppo does support Netflix streaming. I also realize that is new, but has anyone upgraded from the LG or Samsung to the Oppo? Is it a significant difference in regards to video and/or audio?


Thanks,


Phil


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phil86OSU* /forum/post/16937058
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just saw those Pioneers in passing. I know the new Oppo does support Netflix streaming. I also realize that is new, but has anyone upgraded from the LG or Samsung to the Oppo? Is it a significant difference in regards to video and/or audio?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Phil



New Oppo? The BDP-83 does not do netflix.


There is no _significant_ difference in video/audio if you're outputting 1080p/24 and bitstreaming.


----------



## Phil86OSU

So BD Live does not mean netflix support? I had that confused...Well, the Samsung seems to get slightly better reviews regarding picture quality. Is that the general consensus around here?


----------



## iontyre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phil86OSU* /forum/post/16937269
> 
> 
> So BD Live does not mean netflix support? I had that confused...Well, the Samsung seems to get slightly better reviews regarding picture quality. Is that the general consensus around here?



It's a shame you are hung up on the netflix streaming (why do people want that?) because the Pioneer 320 has great PQ and AQ, and the upscaling of DVD's is very good too. Build quality is way better than the others you are looking at.


But nevermind the Pio 120, it is just a rebadged Sharp...


----------



## Buckeye911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iontyre* /forum/post/16938111
> 
> 
> It's a shame you are hung up on the netflix streaming (why do people want that?) because the Pioneer 320 has great PQ and AQ, and the upscaling of DVD's is very good too. Build quality is way better than the others you are looking at.
> 
> 
> But nevermind the Pio 120, it is just a rebadged Sharp...



I don't know why you would question why people want Netflix streaming, it seems like a nobrainer to me. I've been using a PS3 for a couple of years for BDs but when I get a second player it absolutely must have Netflix support. I don't see why anyone with a Netflix subscription wouldn't want a compatible player unless they have another device to accomplish the task.


----------



## atom5

Ok I am taking back my bd60 because I still have time and might want to get my money back or get another one. But first not being a top notch audio/video person of the jvc and the panny which one is better?


I guess by better which it technically better both picture and sound. Also which might play more movies both blu ray and sd dvd's without problems. Ya I know that last statement is a crap shoot I guess? But still would like some feed back.

appreciated


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

It still baffles me why sound quality keeps coming up at all. Unless you're using the analog outputs (2ch, 5.1, 7.1, whatever) it's bit-for-bit digital. Regardless of if it's decoded/decompressed, bitstream, lossy, or lossless format, it's still bit-for-bit digital.


----------



## Alex solomon

I have a PS3 for blu-ray playback and a Toshiba XA2 for SD DVD. I bought the Roku player to stream movies from Netflix and I am somewhat satisfied with the the Roku but not quite happy as it is limiting my download stream speed to 2.6 meg even though my ISP service is 15 Mbps. I want to get a Samsung to get a better picture quality from Netflix and need your help picking a model from Samsung that gives the best Netflix streaming experience, the best picture quality possible given my ISP connection speed. Thanks.


----------



## boobtube

to complete my ht system, i need to purchase a blu-ray.


my system consists of:


panasonic plasma g-15, pioneer elite sc-05, as well as 5 b&w speakers...six, if you count the sub.



my budget is about 500 bucks. i listen to music about 60 % and the rest movies.


for whatever reasons, i've narrowed my search down to either Panasonic or Pioneer bdp-fd23...or the step below.


please give me your thoughts. it seems i should stick with panasonic because that's who makes my tv....or....should i stick with pioneer since they make my a/v receiver?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boobtube* /forum/post/16940113
> 
> 
> to complete my ht system, i need to purchase a blu-ray.
> 
> 
> my system consists of:
> 
> 
> panasonic plasma g-15, pioneer elite sc-05, as well as 5 b&w speakers...six, if you count the sub.
> 
> 
> 
> my budget is about 500 bucks. i listen to music about 60 % and the rest movies.
> 
> 
> for whatever reasons, i've narrowed my search down to either Panasonic or Pioneer bdp-fd23...or the step below.
> 
> 
> please give me your thoughts. it seems i should stick with panasonic because that's who makes my tv....or....should i stick with pioneer since they make my a/v receiver?



I would try to avoid blind brand loyalties and buy based on the specific features, performance, and build-quality you're looking for within your budget range. One thing to remember for ALL audio formats over HDMI to your AVR, the player is just a digital transport sending bit-for-bit digital signal (decoded or bitstream, lossy or lossless, PCM or DSD). Does your music listening include much, or any, SACD and/or DVD-A? If so, you'll probably want to either strongly consider the Oppo, or supplement a video-oriented BD player with a seperate SACD/DVD-A player. The two-player approach could give you similar results at a much lower price point...


A combination of Samsung P2550 ($225ish refurbished) or JVC BP1 ($199, HHGregg) along with something like an Onkyo SP504 for DVD-A and SACD ($120 refurbished, AC4L) would give you a solid digital transport for BD audio & video along with top-notch Reon HQV scaling/deinterlacing for DVD and a capable digital transport for DVD-A and SACD... all for $320 - $350. The only single-player solution in a similar price-range is the Oppo BDP-83 at $499... it might do a marginally better job with DVD scaling, especially noise reduction, but on a smaller display like yours I really doubt you'll see the difference. It'll also have a more solid build on which you can place your own value assessment.


If your audio needs don't include SACD and DVD-A, any BD player will perform just as well as a digital transport. Features, video performance, speed, and build quality should be your only concerns. I would still pick the P2550 as the absolute best PQ value for DVD scaling along with a solid feature set, and the BP1 as nearly as good, probably indistinguishable on smaller screens, while being cheap and extremely fast. I don't think the Pioneer 320 and FD23 offers anything more for the money and, while they do a great job for a proprietary DVD scaler/deinterlacer, I'd still give the edge to the P2550's Reon HQV implementation. I'm honestly not sure I'd personally consider the Panasonic at all... it's solid, but doesn't seem to offer anything distinct either in features, speed, performance, or value. If you happen to be brand-match OCD then I guess I'd go for one of the Pioneers because they're pretty


----------



## Phil86OSU

I certainly questioned the Netflix service myself until I began using it. When I move in August, I will not even be getting cable. Just a nice UHF antenna for HD broadcast and Netflix movies. I'll rent movies in Blu Ray and use the streaming for things like TV shows or older films which wouldn't benefit as much from the latest technology.


That being said, I would also like to know which player is capable of streaming the fastest.


----------



## termin8ted3148




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/16940618
> 
> 
> I would try to avoid blind brand loyalties and buy based on the specific features, performance, and build-quality you're looking for within your budget range. One thing to remember for ALL audio formats over HDMI to your AVR, the player is just a digital transport sending bit-for-bit digital signal (decoded or bitstream, lossy or lossless, PCM or DSD). Does your music listening include much, or any, SACD and/or DVD-A? If so, you'll probably want to either strongly consider the Oppo, or supplement a video-oriented BD player with a seperate SACD/DVD-A player. The two-player approach could give you similar results at a much lower price point...
> 
> 
> A combination of Samsung P2550 ($225ish refurbished) or JVC BP1 ($199, HHGregg) along with something like an Onkyo SP504 for DVD-A and SACD ($120 refurbished, AC4L) would give you a solid digital transport for BD audio & video along with top-notch Reon HQV scaling/deinterlacing for DVD and a capable digital transport for DVD-A and SACD... all for $320 - $350. The only single-player solution in a similar price-range is the Oppo BDP-83 at $499... it might do a marginally better job with DVD scaling, especially noise reduction, but on a smaller display like yours I really doubt you'll see the difference. It'll also have a more solid build on which you can place your own value assessment.
> 
> 
> If your audio needs don't include SACD and DVD-A, any BD player will perform just as well as a digital transport. Features, video performance, speed, and build quality should be your only concerns. I would still pick the P2550 as the absolute best PQ value for DVD scaling along with a solid feature set, and the BP1 as nearly as good, probably indistinguishable on smaller screens, while being cheap and extremely fast. I don't think the Pioneer 320 and FD23 offers anything more for the money and, while they do a great job for a proprietary DVD scaler/deinterlacer, I'd still give the edge to the P2550's Reon HQV implementation. I'm honestly not sure I'd personally consider the Panasonic at all... it's solid, but doesn't seem to offer anything distinct either in features, speed, performance, or value. If you happen to be brand-match OCD then I guess I'd go for one of the Pioneers because they're pretty



These were some good tips. I have no use for the audio since all of my music is either off my ipod or just streamed through my xbox. Im more of a video person. I was looking at the Panny 60. I have tons of standard DVD's so I was looking for something that had good upscaling. The LG seems to have received some good reviews though.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

The LG 370 and 390 both received pretty mediocre reviews in terms of DVD scaling/deinterlacing image quality. Unless you absolutely have to get a player with both Netflix and MKV support, I'd avoid them... and even then I'd step up to the 390 because it supports NTFS drives for file sizes over 4gb. Still, a P2550 + WDTV HD would cost less than a 390 and do everything better, other than possibly BD load times which still aren't that bad.


----------



## termin8ted3148




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/16940869
> 
> 
> The LG 370 and 390 both received pretty mediocre reviews in terms of DVD scaling/deinterlacing image quality. Unless you absolutely have to get a player with both Netflix and MKV support, I'd avoid them... and even then I'd step up to the 390 because it supports NTFS drives for file sizes over 4gb. Still, a P2550 + WDTV HD would cost less than a 390 and do everything better, other than possibly BD load times which still aren't that bad.



I could care less about the netflix or mkv support. I can stream movies through my xbox or mac mini if i have to. I have read mixed reviews on the samsung blu ray players so i was looking at other companies.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *termin8ted3148* /forum/post/16940918
> 
> 
> I could care less about the netflix or mkv support. I can stream movies through my xbox or mac mini if i have to. I have read mixed reviews on the samsung blu ray players so i was looking at other companies.



Out of curiosity, what are the mixed reviews you've read about the P2500/2550? Firmware support is the biggest complaint, but it's picked up significantly over the last 6 months. Load times aren't PS3 fast, but they're in the 10 (non-Java) to 45 (Java) second range. PQ is excellent, particularly DVD scaling/deinterlacing, and audio is an unaltered digital transport (regardless of internal decoding or bitstreaming). I wouldn't judge the P2550 based on the quirky/flaky performance and sporatic firmware updates of older Samsung players like the P1000 and P1200 (which itself had top-notch DVD performance).


----------



## RedZeppelin

Hi, all. This n00b on a budget would love your advice.


$200 has been my magic price point for upgrading to BR, and finally we're seeing some models cross that line. I have my eye on one in particular, the Samsung BD-P1500, but I have some questions:


1) The 1500 has been discontinued and replaced by a more expensive models, the 1590 and 1600. Other than Netflix and Pandora support is there an improvement in performance with those? I'm not interested in streaming features.


2) I've read a dozen or more pages in the 1500 owners' forum and I see a lot of issues. But in perusing other BR threads here I see a lot of those same issues in other bargain-priced players. Do you think we're within six months or so of seeing better quality players come down to the $200 range, or am I stuck with mediocrity at that level for the foreseeable future?


3) I'm seeing the 1500 commonly priced new at $199 but refurbished as low as around $150. Should I risk refurbished given the quirkiness of those players?


4) Is there a better player in that price range?


I only have a 37" 720p LCD and a DTS receiver, so I'd be running HDMI to the TV and TOS to the receiver. I'm thinking that for that setup a budget player will do.


I'd appreciate any comments.


Thanks.


Paul


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




RedZeppelin said:


> Hi, all. This n00b on a budget would love your advice.
> 
> 
> $200 has been my magic price point for upgrading to BR, and finally we're seeing some models cross that line. I have my eye on one in particular, the Samsung BD-P1500, but I have some questions:
> 
> 
> 1) The 1590 and 1600 are identical... the 1590 is a Wal-Mart model number so they don't have to price match. Beyond Netflix/Pandora, you'll likely see a noticeable improvement in load times. Also, these are WiFi capable with an add-on dongle, but it's not widely available yet. PQ and AQ will likely be identical. One other thing to consider, you'll likely get quicker and longer lasting firmware support with the newer models.
> 
> 
> 2) MOST glitches, especially disc playback glitches, are overblown with ALL players. If you're on the latest firmware, it's going to play 99% of the discs you put in it. You'll occaisonaly come across one that might glitch, and maybe it'll take a few weeks for a firmware update to be issued. Some people make it sound like that's the end of the world.
> 
> 
> 3) It's currently $130 refurb from TigerDirect. That said, you can get the 1590 refurbished for $152 + 18ish shipping from eOutlet Canada. I'd pay the difference for Netflix and faster load times.
> 
> 
> 4) I'd say the refurb 1590, or if you want new under $200, the JVC BP1 at HHGregg for $199... it loads extremely fast, has surprisingly good DVD scaling abilities, and supports MKV video files (though limited to FAT32 file system and files under 4gb).
> 
> 
> Does your AVR have 5.1 or 7.1 analog inputs? If so, you may want to consider an upgrade to a player with 7.1 analog outputs... that said, depending on your AVR and speakers, there's a good chance you won't hear the difference. If you're planning on eventually upgrading your AVR, you can surely make due with TOS for awhile.


----------



## CJCerny1

I'd like to buy a Blu-Ray player, but it's difficult to gather info on which models have full onboard audio decoding for CDs, DVDs, and both DD and DTS full-res Blu-Ray audio tracks. I only need stereo output from the player for all these audio formats, since I'm a headphone junky. I'm aware of the awesomeness that is the Oppo DBP-83, but don't have $499 to drop on it right now. Are there models in the $200-$300 range like the Panny BD60 or Sony S360 that have onboard audio decoding for all possible audio permutations? I'm somewhat familiar with the DTS Essential Audio concept, which I believe means that all mainstream audio formats are handled but not the DTS rare birds. Thoughts on models that will give me full onboard audio decoding that aren't the Oppo BDP-83?


----------



## RedZeppelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/16941652
> 
> 
> 
> Does your AVR have 5.1 or 7.1 analog inputs? If so, you may want to consider an upgrade to a player with 7.1 analog outputs... that said, depending on your AVR and speakers, there's a good chance you won't hear the difference. If you're planning on eventually upgrading your AVR, you can surely make due with TOS for awhile.



Unfortunately no. I'm stuck with TOS. I'll eventually upgrade my receiver but it's not in the budget right now, so I'd rather stick with a good DTS system than settle for a low-end 7.1.


Thanks a million for your input!


Paul


----------



## ALYSHA

Hi,i am wanting a pioneer elite blu-ray to go my elite 151 tv i just got .which one is good the bdp23 or the bdp 05 ? and what are the differences ? also whats the difference in the non elite 320?thanks for the help.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ALYSHA* /forum/post/16942314
> 
> 
> Hi,i am wanting a pioneer elite blu-ray to go my elite 151 tv i just got .which one is good the bdp23 or the bdp 05 ? and what are the differences ? also whats the difference in the non elite 320?thanks for the help.



Over the 320, 23FD adds an RS-232 port for home automation, aluminum front panel, and "audiophile capacitors". Since Pioneer expanded the gloss-black finish outside of the Elite line, even the brand OCD don't have much reason to step up to Elite for video players that straddle the line between top-end Pioneer and entry-level Elite. I guess it's more about distribution channel than anything else for models that bridge the two. The 320 is supposed to be a very solid player with great PQ, even for scaled DVD... but I still think there are better players, all-around, for less money (even though I've always thought Pioneers are the prettiest).


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedZeppelin* /forum/post/16941988
> 
> 
> Unfortunately no. I'm stuck with TOS. I'll eventually upgrade my receiver but it's not in the budget right now, so I'd rather stick with a good DTS system than settle for a low-end 7.1.



Then, for the best audio, I think you should get a Samsung, LG, or JVC, because those will re-encode the full Dolby TrueHD track (if that's what the Blu-Ray uses) into regular DTS, which gives you more bandwidth over optical than DD does.


The difference between the 1500 and newer models is that the 1500 doesn't decode DTS-MA. However, that shouldn't matter since your AVR doesn't have HDMI anyway, and any upgrade should have decoding built in.


----------



## qz3fwd

I am looking for a *Dedicated Standalone Region B Player* for my region locked discs.

I dont want to have to punch secret codes in everytime I power up the unit.

It must have a universal power supply or rather be able to plug into the UG elctrical system without converters.

I dont want to spend a lot.


It looks like a sammy 1500 from Amazon.co.uk fits the bill but I'm not sold on samsung products so far. (Trouble with 2 1400's I own)


----------



## naughtybutnice

What's the video scaling quality like on the JVC XV-BP1 as compared to the Oppo 83?


As neither has streaming and both play PAL and NTSC (important for me due to a large collection of PAL discs), what'sthe difference between the two and why should I pay twice as much for the Oppo?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

I've not seen a Secrets benchmark test for the JVC, but reports are that it scales extremely well for the price. The reasons to pay 2.5x as much for the Oppo would be high-res audio, analog section, build quality, and absolute DVD scaling quality. If none of that appeals or applies to you, the JVC is probably a better value as a BD transport with solid scaling abilities at a great price.


----------



## naughtybutnice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/16944911
> 
> 
> ... The reasons to pay 2.5x as much for the Oppo would be high-res audio, analog section, build quality, and absolute DVD scaling quality...



If the JVC is connected to a quality AVR (Pioneer Elite), would that not take care of the audio side of things?

I'm going to connect via HDMI - but if I do connect via Component - what's the issue with the JVC?

DVD scaling quality - is the JVC not able to upscale DVD to 1080p as wella s the Oppo? I don't know which chip the JVC uses but I assume then that it's not Anchor Bay ?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

By high-res audio I was referring to DVD-A and SACD. Over HDMI, all audio is bit-for-bit digital out of the player (regardless of decoded or bitstream), so audio quality will not differ.


The JVC chipset is unknown at this point, but it's safe to say it's not ABT or HQV based (since it's not advertised). It's very likely an integrated solution like Sigma or Mediatek... I doubt JVC would develop a proprietary solution. Regardless, they're doing a very good job for the price.


As for component video, it's an even tougher call, but probably a much closer one. The Oppo does not apply the ABT scaling/deinterlacing for the component output, and defaults to the all-in-one Mediatek chip... as such, performance is still decent, but not stellar.


----------



## naughtybutnice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/16944998
> 
> 
> By high-res audio I was referring to DVD-A and SACD. Over HDMI, all audio is bit-for-bit digital out of the player (regardless of decoded or bitstream), so audio quality will not differ.
> 
> 
> The JVC chipset is unknown at this point, but it's safe to say it's not ABT or HQV based (since it's not advertised). It's very likely an integrated solution like Sigma or Mediatek... I doubt JVC would develop a proprietary solution. Regardless, they're doing a very good job for the price.
> 
> 
> As for component video, it's an even tougher call, but probably a much closer one. The Oppo does not apply the ABT scaling/deinterlacing for the component output, and defaults to the all-in-one Mediatek chip... as such, performance is still decent, but not stellar.




Thanks Steven,


That good enough for me. I'll be ordering the JVC as I don't play hi-res audio.


I appreciate your help in helping me make a decision. That's what I love about forums like this.


----------



## Prolab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alex solomon* /forum/post/16940106
> 
> 
> I have a PS3 for blu-ray playback and a Toshiba XA2 for SD DVD. I bought the Roku player to stream movies from Netflix and I am somewhat satisfied with the the Roku but not quite happy as it is limiting my download stream speed to 2.6 meg even though my ISP service is 15 Mbps. I want to get a Samsung to get a better picture quality from Netflix and need your help picking a model from Samsung that gives the best Netflix streaming experience, the best picture quality possible given my ISP connection speed. Thanks.




Your probably limited by your router. Is your router using 10/100 or its a gigabit on the LAN side? Or ideally WAN/LAN side?


----------



## ndrj69

Hello,


I am looking for a second Blu-ray player...I am debating between the new JVC, the BDP 320, the BPD 51fd (if I can get one), or another BD60 (not thrilled with it but the 30 days are up). I do not care about BD-live, just want a solid all around player with good SD upscaling.


Thanks


Nick


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ndrj69* /forum/post/16947313
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I am looking for a second Blu-ray player...I am debating between the new JVC, the BDP 320, the BPD 51fd (if I can get one), or another BD60 (not thrilled with it but the 30 days are up). I do not care about BD-live, just want a solid all around player with good SD upscaling.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Nick



At $250 new from Amazon, the Samsung P2500 offers the best DVD scaling available in a BD player less than $498.99. BD-Live and Netflix are just icing on the cake. Load times aren't the fastest, but aren't slow either. Build quality is somewhat average as well, but acceptable.


----------



## ndrj69

Thanks, now when you talk build quality is there a better built unit with similar upscaling ability? I am looking for quality throughout and the streaming/netflix will not be needed. Price is an issue - I have $300 to work with.


Nick


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ndrj69* /forum/post/16947468
> 
> 
> Thanks, now when you talk build quality is there a better built unit with similar upscaling ability? I am looking for quality throughout and the streaming/netflix will not be needed. Price is an issue - I have $300 to work with.
> 
> 
> Nick



There's nothing else with absolute equivalent scaling capabilities in that price range... I've looked hard... you pretty much have to step up to the Oppo BDP-83 for $500 to get equivalent scaling with better build quality, but SACD/DVD-A support comes along with it. The build quality of the P2500/2550 isn't bad at all, it's just average for what you'd see in any player under $500, other than the Oppo.


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ndrj69* /forum/post/16947313
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I am looking for a second Blu-ray player...I am debating between the new JVC, the BDP 320, the BPD 51fd (if I can get one), or another BD60 (not thrilled with it but the 30 days are up). I do not care about BD-live, just want a solid all around player with good SD upscaling.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Nick



Why don't you start by telling us what you didn't like about the BD60 and we can go from there.


The 51FD is definitely the best value of those 3, but at this stage they're going to be hard to find.


----------



## ndrj69

Thanks, I had the 1500 and was not impressed with the quality and returned in a week. I think i will go with a Pio if I can get the right price. Thanks again for the info.


nick


----------



## ivan2108

I have a $500 budget on a new blu-ray player. I just need advice on the best player I could possibly get to work with my new Denon AVR-1910 receiver/Energy Take Classic 5.1 speakers. I'd love to hear from the pros. Thanks.


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ivan2108* /forum/post/16948238
> 
> 
> I have a $500 budget on a new blu-ray player. I just need advice on the best player I could possibly get to work with my new Denon AVR-1910 receiver/Energy Take 5.1 speakers. I'd love to hear from the pros. Thanks.



Thread moving in 3.....2.......1......


----------



## wingzz

Oppo-83


----------



## nelamvr6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingzz* /forum/post/16948305
> 
> 
> Oppo-83



+1


Oppo BDP-83, $499 at Big River.


----------



## rdgrimes

No contest, not even close:

http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-83/


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

Before jumping on the Oppo bandwagon, what is your display device and viewing distance? Do you listen to DVD-A or SACD? Do you have any interest in Netflix streaming?


----------



## ca1ore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingzz* /forum/post/16948305
> 
> 
> Oppo-83



Agree if it to be used only as a Bluray player. BDP-83 as a CD or SACD player is more problematic - at least for now.


----------



## ivan2108




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/16948393
> 
> 
> Before jumping on the Oppo bandwagon, what is your display device and viewing distance? Do you listen to DVD-A or SACD? Do you have any interest in Netflix streaming?



Display is a Sony LCD XBR6. Player will be used primarily for Blu-ray movies, secondarily for DVDs and SACD. Not interested in netflix streaming though.


----------



## gpjnevada

You don't need to spend a ton if all you are going to do is play Bluray. The PQ for 4 different machines I've used so far has all been whisker close.


Samsung 1400

Sherwood 5003

Sony PS3

Pioneer 51FD


If you have a receiver with built-in HD audio decoders, you can save some money with a cheaper BP without the decoders.


What features do you need? Profile 2.0? SACD and DVD-A? SD DVD quality? If you don't need the features the extra cash you save will rent many Bluray discs.


One thing for certain is go with a company with committed support because of the ever evolving nature of Bluray encryption.


----------



## nelamvr6

I use mine for SACD occasionally, but not all that often (I have a Squeezebox) and DVD-A less often. The titles I have listened to have sounded terrific, thought I did have an issue playing one (Yes - Fragile DVD-A).


My viewing device is a Samsung LN40B750. The Oppo has displayed everything I've thrown at it beautifully!


And Oppo is one of the most proactive companies you'll ever encounter. They are right on top of firmware updates which can be installed easily via USB or via Internet if you connect the player to your network (highly recommended).


Oppo customer service is absolutely sterling if you ever do have a problem with your player.


----------



## ivan2108

Thanks to all your replies. Looks like OPPO captures the majority.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

If you're looking for a BD player with SACD support under $500, the Oppo is your only choice. Luckily it is fairly quick and offers excellent SD scaling and build quality as well.


If have a SACD player already and you're just looking for a BD/DVD player, you can pretty much match the Oppo's performance at half the price with the Samsung P2500. It uses the Silicon Optix Reon HQV scaler/deinterlacer which compares well to the ABT 2010 w/ VRS found in the Oppo. It doesn't have the build quality of the Oppo, or SACD/DVD-A support, but its BD playback will be nearly identical, its DVD scaling will be top notch (second best Secrets DVD Benchmark score ever, behind Denon 5910), and it's half the price of the Oppo ($249, Amazon everyday price). Neflix support is just icing.


----------



## ivan2108




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/16948576
> 
> 
> If you're looking for a BD player with SACD support under $500, the Oppo is your only choice. Luckily it is fairly quick and offers excellent SD scaling and build quality as well.
> 
> 
> If have a SACD player already and you're just looking for a BD/DVD player, you can pretty much match the Oppo's performance at half the price with the Samsung P2500. It uses the Silicon Optix Reon HQV scaler/deinterlacer which compares well to the ABT 2010 w/ VRS found in the Oppo. It doesn't have the build quality of the Oppo, or SACD/DVD-A support, but its BD playback will be nearly identical, its DVD scaling will be top notch (second best Secrets DVD Benchmark score ever, behind Denon 5910), and it's half the price of the Oppo ($249, Amazon everyday price). Neflix support is just icing.



Great, thanks. Where would the Sony models like BDP-360 and BDP-560 rank in all of these as far as blu-ray playing capabilities?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

I'd say pretty much equivalent in BD playback but behind in DVD scaling... how far behind, I don't know because I haven't used them... but they are using a proprietary scaling/deinterlacing solution. That's not always a bad thing, however, as the inexpensive JVC BP1 ($199 or less) has show to provide extremely fast load times and very good DVD scaling/deinterlacing from an unknown scaler.


----------



## chefswg

I have a new Denon 790 avr. I'm looking for a blu ray player that bit streams to the avr and I'm not needing any netflix or networking ability. The Denon avr seems to be doing a good job, to me, for video scaling on my 32" Olevia 720p LCD tv. I do plan on getting a larger 1080p TV down the road but currently I'm happy with the sd source upscaling/upconverting to my TV from the AVR. If all I want is a solidly built player that bit streams to the AVR and scaling/upconverting wasn't any concern, price and build quality being the overriding factors which player would I be left with? Also I've seen the Denon Blu Ray player 2500btci for around $300 right now is that a player worth considering?


----------



## Goatse

The JVC player would be perfect, only if it had netflix streaming.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chefswg* /forum/post/16949991
> 
> 
> I have a new Denon 790 avr. I'm looking for a blu ray player that bit streams to the avr and I'm not needing any netflix or networking ability. The Denon avr seems to be doing a good job, to me, for video scaling on my 32" Olevia 720p LCD tv. I do plan on getting a larger 1080p TV down the road but currently I'm happy with the sd source upscaling/upconverting to my TV from the AVR. If all I want is a solidly built player that bit streams to the AVR and scaling/upconverting wasn't any concern, price and build quality being the overriding factors which player would I be left with? Also I've seen the Denon Blu Ray player 2500btci for around $300 right now is that a player worth considering?



You're going to want a player with "Source Direct". I would check Best Buy for a clearance Pioneer 51FD... they're going for anywhere from $99 open-box to $149 new, with some variance in between. The Denon 2500BTci does not have Source Direct and the video processing is pretty mediocre.


----------



## chefswg

Stephen thanks for the recommendation. I checked local BBs and on the internet($300) but doesn't appear that there are any left here at BB. The only pioneer unit that the BB had was the BDT-120. Is there a difference between bit streaming and source direct? Are there any other recommendations? I don't want to spend money on features I will not be using.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

Bitstreaming is passing un-decoded digital audio for your AVR or Pre-Pro to decode. Source-direct is passing unscaled and unprocessed digital video at its native resolution for your AVR, Pre-Pro or Video Processor to scale/deinterlace/process.


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/16950420
> 
> 
> You're going to want a player with "Source Direct". I would check Best Buy for a clearance Pioneer 51FD... they're going for anywhere from $99 open-box to $149 new, with some variance in between. The Denon 2500BTci does not have Source Direct and the video processing is pretty mediocre.



While I agree source direct is a convenient feature, the Faroudja scaler in the AVR-790 isn't very good. You'll find much better ones in mid-level players these days.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

The AVR-790 has the ABT 1030 chip with VRS... it sits somewhere in between DCDi and the higher-end ABT 2010 or Silicon Optix chipsets.


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/16950802
> 
> 
> The AVR-790 has the ABT 1030 chip with VRS... it sits somewhere in between DCDi and the higher-end ABT 2010 or Silicon Optix chipsets.



Are we talking about the same AVR?

http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/4891.asp 


"Faroudja DCDi Video Processing and Scaling FLI2310"


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrinklefree* /forum/post/16950840
> 
> 
> Are we talking about the same AVR?
> 
> http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/4891.asp
> 
> 
> "Faroudja DCDi Video Processing and Scaling FLI2310"



From the link you provided:

_"The video section features the latest Video Reference Series processor from Anchor Bay Technologies, providing analog-to-digital video deinterlacing and upconversion to HD, with both component and HDMI outputs, and features 1080p 24Hz/60Hz HDMI pass-through, allowing a single HDMI cable run to your HDTV."_


And notice under Detailed Specifications the line for "Faroudja DCDi Video Processing and Scaling FLI2310" does NOT have a check mark.


The 790/1910 has the ABT 1030 chip, where the 890/2310ci steps it up to the ABT 2010 chip.


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/16950967
> 
> 
> From the link you provided:
> 
> _"The video section features the latest Video Reference Series processor from Anchor Bay Technologies, providing analog-to-digital video deinterlacing and upconversion to HD, with both component and HDMI outputs, and features 1080p 24Hz/60Hz HDMI pass-through, allowing a single HDMI cable run to your HDTV."_
> 
> 
> And notice under Detailed Specifications the line for "Faroudja DCDi Video Processing and Scaling FLI2310" does NOT have a check mark.
> 
> 
> The 790/1910 has the ABT 1030 chip, where the 890/2310ci steps it up to the ABT 2010 chip.



You're right, my apologies. Looks like it uses the lower model ABT 1030 chip however. For $499 something had to give.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

At $499, even ABT 1030 is fairly impressive compared to most everyone else using either unknown or aging DCDi chips.


----------



## chefswg

Are there any other players out there to consider paired with the Denon avr790? Any other recommendations other than the Pioneer 51FD? I'm thinking it might be worth while to buy a newer unit that may have more features that i don't need but overall a better unit? Is the Pioneer 51FD a good buy at $300 today?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

The 51FD is a good buy at $150 or less (BestBuy clearance pricing), but probably not so much at $300. You can get the newer BDP-320, which also has Source Direct along with Profile 2.0, for that price from authorized online dealers. The Denon DBP-1610 has Source Direct but is currently a bit more expensive, though I expect its street price will settle in the $300ish range once it's on the market a bit longer. If you can live with average build quality, the JVC BP1 doesn't have Source Direct but will output 480i over HDMI, so you could achieve source direct by toggling resolutions on your remote (setting 480i for DVD and 1080p for BD). It loads extremely quickly and also support MKV file playback over USB, though it's limited to FAT32 file system and files under 4gb.


----------



## ndrj69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/16953028
> 
> 
> The 51FD is a good buy at $150 or less (BestBuy clearance pricing), but probably not so much at $300. You can get the newer BDP-320, which also has Source Direct along with Profile 2.0, for that price from authorized online dealers. The Denon DBP-1610 has Source Direct but is currently a bit more expensive, though I expect its street price will settle in the $300ish range once it's on the market a bit longer. If you can live with average build quality, the JVC BP1 doesn't have Source Direct but will output 480i over HDMI, so you could achieve source direct by toggling resolutions on your remote (setting 480i for DVD and 1080p for BD). It loads extremely quickly and also support MKV file playback over USB, though it's limited to FAT32 file system and files under 4gb.



At the current pricing - which is the better unit? Long term use/fw - I don't want something to be obsolete in a year (51FD) or the 320 - $275 this week at an online retailer.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

Pioneer has been pretty good about firmware updates, and they've had, in general, fewer disc compatibility issues than some other mfgs. I'd say you're safe in that regard. If you're truly just looking for a source-direct and bitstream digital transport, the 51FD is about the best value going. If you think you might miss Profile 2.0 on down the road, you might want to look for something newer. If you can live with switching resolutions from your remote, the JVC player is FAST and a great value... and in a world of quickly evolving standards, low price and high value equate to easier-to-swallow upgrades when new features you actually want do come along.


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/16953028
> 
> 
> The 51FD is a good buy at $150 or less (BestBuy clearance pricing), but probably not so much at $300. You can get the newer BDP-320, which also has Source Direct along with Profile 2.0, for that price from authorized online dealers. The Denon DBP-1610 has Source Direct but is currently a bit more expensive, though I expect its street price will settle in the $300ish range once it's on the market a bit longer. If you can live with average build quality, the JVC BP1 doesn't have Source Direct but will output 480i over HDMI, so you could achieve source direct by toggling resolutions on your remote (setting 480i for DVD and 1080p for BD). It loads extremely quickly and also support MKV file playback over USB, though it's limited to FAT32 file system and files under 4gb.



If you can't find a 51FD at BB they're probably being listed on Ebay for about $200. Unless you absolutely must have BD-live, I consider the 320 a downgrade. Lesser build quality, lower spec DACs with only slightly improved load times for a lot more money. I own 3 of the Pioneer 51FD's and love them but be warned; they're among the slowest players out there.


----------



## ndrj69

JVC XV BP1 v Panny BD60


I am still on the fence with a blu-ray player and have narrowed it down to these 2. Thoughts? Good and Bad?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

I'd personally go with the JVC... it's fast, scales well, and is cheap... if they ever update for NTFS support for USB drives, then it might become the defacto BD + MKV player.


----------



## ndrj69

Thanks for the speedy reply...do you think the build quality and such is superior to the BD60? I can get the BD60 for 194 delivered and the JVC XV BP1 for ???? I need to check prices at the other thread. Does anybody know of a low priced dealer?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ndrj69* /forum/post/16959687
> 
> 
> Thanks for the speedy reply...do you think the build quality and such is superior to the BD60? I can get the BD60 for 194 delivered and the JVC XV BP1 for ???? I need to check prices at the other thread. Does anybody know of a low priced dealer?



I'd say the build quality is on-par... it's not top notch, but I honestly look at these players and the evolving standards they support as nearly-disposable. As such, I judge them on performance, features, and THEN build quality.


----------



## Kressilac

I have no real problem with my Panasonic BD60K. Turns out the issues I had were with my 18 month old AV, the Pioneer Elite VSX91TXH. I have to turn the receiver on after the Blu-Ray player boots so that the HDMI syncs properly but again, that's a problem with my AV rather than the Blu-Ray. The BD60K does everything I need it to and I was able to get it on sale for $199 so it ended up being about $30 bucks cheaper the the JVC.


----------



## ndrj69

OK, I understand your view but nearly disposable? I am looking for something affordable - approx $200 that will give me at least a couple of years of solid performance without breaking my limited budget.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

I guess nearly-disposable was a bit strong, but I don't expect to get more than 2-3 years use out of any of these players. As such, I'm not dead-set on tank-like build to last me 5-10 years, even though I do appreciate great build quality and prefer it when it's available for not-much-premium. It's too soon to tell if ANY of these players have any design flaws that would contribute to a high number of failures beyond the warranty period but within the expected service life... it's purely anecdotal, but my parent's progressive scan JVC DVD player is still going strong after 5 years.


----------



## ndrj69

Thank you for clarifying, I just need to wait for a deal. Again thank you for your expertise.


Nick


----------



## Ben Franklin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ndrj69* /forum/post/16959656
> 
> 
> JVC XV BP1 v Panny BD60
> 
> 
> I am still on the fence with a blu-ray player and have narrowed it down to these 2. Thoughts? Good and Bad?



I have the BD60 but would go with the JVC if I had to make the choice now. What I can say about the comparison:


1. BD60 has Youtube, Picassa and AOD streaming support and maybe Netflix coming. The JVC has none of that. I admit I have only used it to watch an occasional Youtube and checked movie trailers from Amazon.


2. Panasonic requires you to stop playback and go into setup menu to enable secondary audio while you can do it with a remote button with the JVC. I admit that I have not yet encountered a disc with secondary audio for anything but menu clicks. On the Panasonic you must have secondary audio off to listen to lossless audio tracks. I am not sure if that is true with the JVC.


3. With the JVC you can turn subtitles off and on with a button on the remote while on the BD60, it requires a few more clicks.


4. I have the BD60 directly connected to the Internet and I get a message when firmware updates are available and I simply download them directly without burning a CD. Apparently the JVC never had a firmware update and there is nothing in the manual about enabling notification.


5. I have quick start enabled in my BD60 as well as HDMI passthrouh enabled in my AVR so the BD60 seems to load as fast as my DVD player. I am skeptical that there is that much a difference from the JVC as regards to load times.


6. In about 6 weeks of operation, I have had one non repeatable blue-ray freeze on the BD60 and a freeze/audio loss on a defective area of a Netflix rental blue-ray. JVC advocates claim that it doesn't have the freeze problem which seems to drive some BD60 people up the wall. FWIW, Consumers Reports says that the BD80 didn't load a badly damaged disc that other players were able to handle. They give the BD80 a rating of 93 (Same as they gave the Oppo BDP-83) while the JVC XV-BP1 got a rating of 85, apparently because they didn't like the remote as much.


7. You can use an unintrusive SD card to support BDLive with the Panasonic while the JVC requires a USB memory stick, sticking out the front of the player. So far I have encountered two discs that claimed to be BDLive, Bedtime Stories and Standard Operating Procedure. Neither seemed to do anything except show the logo on the main menu.


----------



## ndrj69

Sounds like you like the BD60 better...what do you like better on the JVC?


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/16959818
> 
> 
> I guess nearly-disposable was a bit strong, but I don't expect to get more than 2-3 years use out of any of these players. As such, I'm not dead-set on tank-like build to last me 5-10 years, even though I do appreciate great build quality and prefer it when it's available for not-much-premium. It's too soon to tell if ANY of these players have any design flaws that would contribute to a high number of failures beyond the warranty period but within the expected service life... it's purely anecdotal, but my parent's progressive scan JVC DVD player is still going strong after 5 years.



Something else to consider. Some of the players like the 51FD, 320 and Denon 2010 make *wonderful* CD players that should live well beyond the usual shelf life of digital transports.


----------



## jasb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ndrj69* /forum/post/16959656
> 
> 
> JVC XV BP1 v Panny BD60
> 
> 
> I am still on the fence with a blu-ray player and have narrowed it down to these 2. Thoughts? Good and Bad?



I had a BD60 and sold it when I bought the JVC. Everything about the BD60 was frustratingly slow to me. Pressing the eject button to power on the unit and open the tray takes 20+ seconds. Menu navigation is slow and even skipping a chapter would take 3 seconds. You also couldn't enter a specific time to jump to which makes it a pain to resume bd java discs.


The only advantages I can think of for the Panasonic over the JVC is that it is slightly less expensive, it is more readily available (therefore easier to return), it has a SD card slot, supports YouTube videos if you like that and doesn't have such bright blue lights on the front. Panasonic has a history for providing firmware updates and the JVC is still unknown at this point.


The JVC is significantly faster at startup, loading discs, navigating menus, skipping chapters, etc. It is better at DVD de-interlacing. It will also play .mkv files, xvid .avi files, is better at playing non standard AVCHD discs and will play region free PAL DVDs if any of that interests you (the BD60 does none of these).


Basically, they are both very good units. I prefer the speed and the additional formats that the JVC handles.


----------



## Ben Franklin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ndrj69* /forum/post/16960336
> 
> 
> Sounds like you like the BD60 better...what do you like better on the JVC?



Well I was just trying to guess what would I do if I, without having experience with either player, was to make the choice now. Or maybe it is the usual, "grass is always greener ...".


----------



## moggi1964us

So I love the BDP-83 but it may be more than I need. I currently have the 971H from Oppo and love that it plasy all my UK stuff.


I want the best performing Blue-ray and am not worried about SACD, etc. I watch movies on my player and that is it. It would be nice if it would play UK HDDVD but that isn't totally necessary as I only own one!


Under $500 prefered.


Thanks.


BTE: Have Yamaha RX-V665 and am buying a Pioneer KRP500M.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moggi1964us* /forum/post/16962459
> 
> 
> So I love the BDP-83 but it may be more than I need. I currently have the 971H from Oppo and love that it plasy all my UK stuff.
> 
> 
> I want the best performing Blue-ray and am not worried about SACD, etc. I watch movies on my player and that is it. It would be nice if it would play UK HDDVD but that isn't totally necessary as I only own one!
> 
> 
> Under $500 prefered.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The Samsung UP5000 will play ALL HD-DVD along with Region A BD. It has HQV Reon scaling/deinterlacing which is close to or on-par with ABT VRS 2010. It's not the fastest and limited to profile 1.1, even though it has network connection. I've had one and can attest to the image quality, but eventually chose Netflix streaming over HD-DVD playback and went with the P2550.


----------



## moggi1964us




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/16962563
> 
> 
> The Samsung UP5000 will play ALL HD-DVD along with Region A BD. It has HQV Reon scaling/deinterlacing which is close to or on-par with ABT VRS 2010. It's not the fastest and limited to profile 1.1, even though it has network connection. I've had one and can attest to the image quality, but eventually chose Netflix streaming over HD-DVD playback and went with the P2550.



I get my Netflix streamed through Tivo so that works okay.


Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Sliderman

This question has been answered a million times before.. but given the rapid change in BD players and the technology, I wanted to ask:


What is the best choice for a BD player under $400? One requirement is that it must have analog 7.1 because my AVR does not have HDMI. My TV does not either - but I can deal with that using a HDMI-DVI cable.


It sucks to be an early adopter because soon I have to replace my TV (2nd gen Samsung DLP; 720p) and the AVR.


Thanks in advance for your advise.. and sorry for asking this question again.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

You don't have to replace anything, you just need to buy what works with what you have. Something like the Samsung P2500 for $249 from Amazon would do everything you need (7.1 analog outputs, decoding of losless codecs) along with top-notch DVD scaling and Netflix streaming.


As for the need to upgrade your TV, what size is it and what is your seating distance? Check out this chart for a guideline in regards to whether you'll see a difference in 1080p vs. 720p.


----------



## crankin123

Hi all. I am new to the forum and HT. I just got a Panasonic 850 58 inch plasma and a Sony STRDA 3400ES receiver, will be getting speakers. What is a good Blu Ray player that can also play DVD that would be compatable with what i already have?

Someone suggested an LG that can use Netflix download movies. Is this a quality brand to use and if so what is the model to get?

thanks


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sliderman* /forum/post/16966221
> 
> 
> I am sure this question has been answered in one of the previous 200+ pages.. but given the speed at which the technology is changing, I wanted to ask again. Better than starting another thread, right?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the best BD player under $400? It needs to have analog 7.1 output because my AVR does not have HDMI. Neither does my second gen Samsung DLP, but I can deal with that using a HDMI-DVI cable.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help. Sorry if this has been answered before.
> 
> 
> Cheers.



See above...


----------



## Indydoc

According to the owner's manual for the Panny BD60 and BD80, if you set the "HDMI Video Mode" to "OFF" than the output through HDMI will be the resolution set in "Component Video Resolution" (Page 34 fo the manual)...


So, if you set the "Component Video Resolution" to output "480i" for standard DVDs, it seems to me that this would be a long, but logical way to force "Source Direct" on the Pannys. I just don't know if any video is output from HDMI if the "HDMI Video Mode" is set to "OFF". Can anyone verify?


Anyone tried this forced "Source Direct" on a Panny BD60 or BD80?


I know this preocess isn't as convenient as the JVC (one push of the button), but it looks like it may be possible.


I have a Denon AVR-2310CI and want to be able to have "Source Direct" as a feature on the Blu-ray player I purchase but I don't want to spend the $375.00ish for the Denon DBP-1610 or even more for the DBP-2010CI.


I worry about Pioneer because they are discontinuing one of their HDTV lines. A little worried about their upgrade in the future.


For me it is down to the JVC, Panny BD60 or BD80, and LG390. No way to force 480i out of the LG390 through HDMI but I like all the features. I especially like the DivX feature in the BD80 and LG390 (JVC can not play DivX).


Any thoughts?


----------



## moggi1964us

Went ahead and ordered the Oppo 83! Just couldn't resist.


Also ordered a KRP500M to complement it










Thanks everyone.


----------



## Sliderman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/16966200
> 
> 
> You don't have to replace anything, you just need to buy what works with what you have. Something like the Samsung P2500 for $249 from Amazon would do everything you need (7.1 analog outputs, decoding of losless codecs) along with top-notch DVD scaling and Netflix streaming.
> 
> 
> As for the need to upgrade your TV, what size is it and what is your seating distance? Check out this chart for a guideline in regards to whether you'll see a difference in 1080p vs. 720p.



Thanks for the info and advise. Just went to the local Best Buy and the two potentials I saw were Samsung BD-3600 and Panasonic BD80K. I will read about these two more and make the choice.


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Buckeye911* /forum/post/16939456
> 
> 
> I don't know why you would question why people want Netflix streaming, it seems like a nobrainer to me.



I don't know, perhaps after spending all this money on equipment to get high quality video and audio I'm not going to waste my time with lousy quality downloads?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay_Davis* /forum/post/16967749
> 
> 
> I don't know, perhaps after spending all this money on equipment to get high quality video and audio I'm not going to waste my time with lousy quality downloads?



Netflix isn't where you go for reference quality transfers... honestly, it's not even where you go for reference quality films/tv-shows. That said, if you're a netflix member, it's a great place to find _something_ to watch. As the HD catalog expands, it'll be even better... with quality somewhere between DVD and HDTV, that's more than watchable on smaller displays and still very acceptable on larger screens.


It's not BD, but it's an avenue for a significant amount of free content and shouldn't be dismissed. If you don't want to use it, there's no need to deride it.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay_Davis* /forum/post/16967749
> 
> 
> I don't know, perhaps after spending all this money on equipment to get high quality video and audio I'm not going to waste my time with lousy quality downloads?



It's just passing strange to me how this streaming business got tied up with Blu-ray, almost by an accident of time more than for any other reason. BD players just happen to be what people are buying at the moment when streaming ideo is becoming a profit center; there's really no more direct link between the two functions than that. It's like you happened to need both a toaster and an ice crusher right at the moment when somebody decided to make a combination toaster and ice crusher.


Netflix streaming is useful, to me, more as a source of TV than of movies. I use my TiVo HD for Netflix (I was using PlayOn with my PS3 before I got the TiVo). Netflix, like other services such as Hulu, is being very aggressive about striking exclusive deals with various studios and channels, and it's becoming evident that eventually we'll need multiple devices in order to be able to get everything. We missed an episode of TNT's "Leverage," for example, and Netflix was the only source we could find. Even Comcast On Demand and Hulu didn't have it. But it was in HD on Netflix, looked very good (but sounded mediocre), streamed perfectly and had no commercials or on-screen graphics.


There are few movies I care enough about to watch that I would not also care enough to want in HD, and would rent or buy the BD if at all possible. But for episodic TV, streaming on demand is becoming almost a necessity and I think this trend is going to continue.


One point to consider is that a BD player's ability to upscale SD content also affects the PQ on streamed video, so if you are buying a player with streaming built in, the quality of the scaling is that much more important.


----------



## Cameron3395

I currently have a PS3 and it plays my movies fine but I'm wanting a stand alone for another room and I was wondering if the older blu ray players will play the new movies. I don't care about the PIP and BDLive. I just want to watch the movie and be able to hear it preferably with surround sound. This is the model that I'm currently looking at. SONY BDP-S300

Thanks for and help and sorry for noob question. Just wanna make sure before I pay the money for it.


----------



## EVT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/16966200
> 
> 
> You don't have to replace anything, you just need to buy what works with what you have. Something like the Samsung P2500 for $249 from Amazon would do everything you need (7.1 analog outputs, decoding of losless codecs) along with top-notch DVD scaling and Netflix streaming.
> 
> 
> As for the need to upgrade your TV, what size is it and what is your seating distance? Check out this chart for a guideline in regards to whether you'll see a difference in 1080p vs. 720p.



I don't think that's entirely true; if I recall correctly the Samsung 2500 does not have one of either bass management or time alignment (I can't recall) either of which does not make it ideal for an analog setup. As such, if you want to spend less than what an Oppo costs I would compromise DVD PQ rather than BD AQ; just my $.02.


----------



## EVT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Indydoc* /forum/post/16966837
> 
> 
> According to the owner's manual for the Panny BD60 and BD80, if you set the "HDMI Video Mode" to "OFF" than the output through HDMI will be the resolution set in "Component Video Resolution" (Page 34 fo the manual)...
> 
> 
> So, if you set the "Component Video Resolution" to output "480i" for standard DVDs, it seems to me that this would be a long, but logical way to force "Source Direct" on the Pannys. I just don't know if any video is output from HDMI if the "HDMI Video Mode" is set to "OFF". Can anyone verify?
> 
> 
> Anyone tried this forced "Source Direct" on a Panny BD60 or BD80?
> 
> 
> I know this preocess isn't as convenient as the JVC (one push of the button), but it looks like it may be possible.
> 
> 
> I have a Denon AVR-2310CI and want to be able to have "Source Direct" as a feature on the Blu-ray player I purchase but I don't want to spend the $375.00ish for the Denon DBP-1610 or even more for the DBP-2010CI.
> 
> 
> I worry about Pioneer because they are discontinuing one of their HDTV lines. A little worried about their upgrade in the future.
> 
> 
> For me it is down to the JVC, Panny BD60 or BD80, and LG390. No way to force 480i out of the LG390 through HDMI but I like all the features. I especially like the DivX feature in the BD80 and LG390 (JVC can not play DivX).
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?




I have a Denon 3310 and I can tell you from my experience that you are still better off finding a player that can do the video processing; in practice the video processing in the Denon has limitations. Personally, my advice is to ratchet up the budget to $500 and get an Oppo, for DVD and BD playback it can't be matched at its price point.


Specifically, here are some caveats you may wish to consider since you want to use the Denon to process the video:


1) As you pointed out, source direct is not available in most of the models you mention (excepting the Pioneer which is slow). All others require some workaround (i.e. manually changing resolution or using component).


2) Even if you get a 480i signal out like in the Pio, you will have some issues; for one, with respect to SD content the Denon gives you the option of stretching or pillarboxing SD content (irrespective of whether it is 4x3 or 16x9 enhanced) and it does not have any zooming features to perform manual adjustment.


In the end, regardless which player you use I am confident you will end up using the player's video processing and scaling and not the Denon's in which case the Oppo is your best bet for the best combination of BD & DVD playback combined with all the zooming options you could ask for (to address things like non enhanced widescreen content).


Personally, I have 5 devices connected to my Denon 3310 (same video chip) and the only device that seems to benefit is my cable box (SA8300 HD) and the main reason is that it either outputs 4x3 SD or HD so I can set the 3310 to just pillarbox SD content. To be honest, if you really want video processing I suggest you forget AVR's and go straight to an external VP. No AVR I know of has the functionality and convenience features of an external VP even if they can produce a good image. I have two AVRs both noted for their video processing abilities (Onkyio 876 and Denon 3310). In practice, neither of these receivers do much in my setup for anything other than my cable boxes and even there in the case of the Onkyo it isn't ideal as you can't set it to pillarbox SD and leave HD as widescreen you have to manually adjust it or create different profiles under different inputs (a pain in any case).


Anyway, to make a long story short, pick a BD player with the features and video processing that you require and pretend your Denon is capable of nothing beyond passing through the signal untouched.


Just my $.02


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schandorsky* /forum/post/16967163
> 
> 
> I need help deciding on a Blu Ray player.
> 
> 
> 1. Excellent picture quality both Blu Ray and SD DVD's. No need to play any other format as in CD's, SACD's, DVD-A, etc.
> 
> 2. Reliable and trouble free as in no freezes, skips, noticeable layer changes and reliability.
> 
> 3. No need for BD Live or any other internet uses.
> 
> 4. The only need for audio is analog 2.0 stereo.
> 
> 
> Thanks



denon 3800

theyre a steal now...


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cameron3395* /forum/post/16968702
> 
> 
> I currently have a PS3 and it plays my movies fine but I'm wanting a stand alone for another room and I was wondering if the older blu ray players will play the new movies. I don't care about the PIP and BDLive. I just want to watch the movie and be able to hear it preferably with surround sound. This is the model that I'm currently looking at. SONY BDP-S300
> 
> Thanks for and help and sorry for noob question. Just wanna make sure before I pay the money for it.



do you care about dts ma hd/truehd and if so what are u playing it through?


----------



## Jim_In_Boston

Can someone suggest a BluRay player for the Pioneer 500M?


I was thinking of the Pioneer players so there is no handshake issue with the 500M but CNET rates a lot of other players higher then the Pio's.


Maybe the new Oppo or the new LG?


I never play games so I just need it for BluBay movies, DVD and CD's. Price range around $300 to $400 if possible. I will go higher if I need to just to have quality video and audio. I don't want to be sorry later that I bought something according to price and missed out on a better player.


My sound system is 5.1


I already have the Oppo DV-980H but I want to see the Pio 500M at it's best.


If it matters I also have the Onkyo TX-SR805.


I have had to turn for help on my other purchases and that is what I need to do now.


Any help is appreciated because I really don't know what I am doing on this subject.


Again, my concern is the player having a handshake issue with the 500M.


Thanks,


Jim


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EVT* /forum/post/16971366
> 
> 
> I don't think that's entirely true; if I recall correctly the Samsung 2500 does not have one of either bass management or time alignment (I can't recall) either of which does not make it ideal for an analog setup. As such, if you want to spend less than what an Oppo costs I would compromise DVD PQ rather than BD AQ; just my $.02.



I'm not sure about time-alignment, but the P2500/2550 does have bass management for analog outputs. Even so, for someone with a large DVD collection that isn't overly convinced of the benefit of TrueHD/DTS-MA vs. their lossy equivalents, I would take a very notable DVD PQ improvement over a fairly marginal BD AQ improvement.


----------



## iontyre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim_In_Boston* /forum/post/16971740
> 
> 
> Can someone suggest a BluRay player for the Pioneer 500M?
> 
> 
> I was thinking of the Pioneer players so there is no handshake issue with the 500M but CNET rates a lot of other players higher then the Pio's.
> 
> 
> Maybe the new Oppo or the new LG?
> 
> 
> I never play games so I just need it for BluBay movies, DVD and CD's. Price range around $300 to $400 if possible. I will go higher if I need to just to have quality video and audio. I don't want to be sorry later that I bought something according to price and missed out on a better player.
> 
> 
> My sound system is 5.1
> 
> 
> I already have the Oppo DV-980H but I want to see the Pio 500M at it's best.
> 
> 
> If it matters I also have the Onkyo TX-SR805.
> 
> 
> I have had to turn for help on my other purchases and that is what I need to do now.
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated because I really don't know what I am doing on this subject.
> 
> 
> Again, my concern is the player having a handshake issue with the 500M.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Jim



CNet (and Consumer Reports for that matter) are full of you know what. The Pioneer BDP-320 is an excellent player you can get for under $300. PQ and AQ at the top for all players in this price range and even a bit more. Build quality seems better than the current crop of $275 - $350 players too! Load times are a bit slow, but there are indications Pioneer is working on firmware updates that will improve that. Very few disc incompatibilities have shown up so far. As of now, I would not own any other player in this price range.


----------



## Ben Franklin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iontyre* /forum/post/16972614
> 
> 
> CNet (and Consumer Reports for that matter) are full of you know what. The Pioneer BDP-320 is an excellent player you can get for under $300. PQ and AQ at the top for all players in this price range and even a bit more. Build quality seems better than the current crop of $275 - $350 players too! Load times are a bit slow, but there are indications Pioneer is working on firmware updates that will improve that. Very few disc incompatibilities have shown up so far. As of now, I would not own any other player in this price range.



The current Consumer Reports ratings for blu-ray players include a test to see if a player could load a particular badly damaged blu-ray disc. Apparently the BDP-320 could load it while the BDP-51FD couldn't. Some of the other players that passed the test are the Oppo BDP-83, LG BD390, Samsung BD-P3600 and JVC XV-BP1. Among those which flunked the test are the Panasonic DMP-BD80 and Sony BDP-S360.


Anybody have an opinion as to whether a test like that tells you much about trouble free operation of a player?


----------



## Indydoc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EVT* /forum/post/16971413
> 
> 
> I have a Denon 3310 and I can tell you from my experience that you are still better off finding a player that can do the video processing; in practice the video processing in the Denon has limitations. Personally, my advice is to ratchet up the budget to $500 and get an Oppo, for DVD and BD playback it can't be matched at its price point.
> 
> 
> Specifically, here are some caveats you may wish to consider since you want to use the Denon to process the video:
> 
> 
> 1) As you pointed out, source direct is not available in most of the models you mention (excepting the Pioneer which is slow). All others require some workaround (i.e. manually changing resolution or using component).
> 
> 
> 2) Even if you get a 480i signal out like in the Pio, you will have some issues; for one, with respect to SD content the Denon gives you the option of stretching or pillarboxing SD content (irrespective of whether it is 4x3 or 16x9 enhanced) and it does not have any zooming features to perform manual adjustment.
> 
> 
> In the end, regardless which player you use I am confident you will end up using the player's video processing and scaling and not the Denon's in which case the Oppo is your best bet for the best combination of BD & DVD playback combined with all the zooming options you could ask for (to address things like non enhanced widescreen content).
> 
> 
> Personally, I have 5 devices connected to my Denon 3310 (same video chip) and the only device that seems to benefit is my cable box (SA8300 HD) and the main reason is that it either outputs 4x3 SD or HD so I can set the 3310 to just pillarbox SD content. To be honest, if you really want video processing I suggest you forget AVR's and go straight to an external VP. No AVR I know of has the functionality and convenience features of an external VP even if they can produce a good image. I have two AVRs both noted for their video processing abilities (Onkyio 876 and Denon 3310). In practice, neither of these receivers do much in my setup for anything other than my cable boxes and even there in the case of the Onkyo it isn't ideal as you can't set it to pillarbox SD and leave HD as widescreen you have to manually adjust it or create different profiles under different inputs (a pain in any case).
> 
> 
> Anyway, to make a long story short, pick a BD player with the features and video processing that you require and pretend your Denon is capable of nothing beyond passing through the signal untouched.
> 
> 
> Just my $.02



Oppo is tempting because it also has SACD and DVD-A along with great PQ (from what I have read, no first hand experience). No experience with reliability though.


Are you saying that if I use the Denon 2310CI i/p convertor (rather than the Blu-ray player) I will not be able to use the functions of the Blu-ray player (like zoom)? Sorry if that is a dumb question.


I was considering the Pannys and JVC based on what I've read here, seen Consumer Report reviews (esp. reliability). I have had bad experience with Samsung players so I will always stay away from this brand.


So, if I don't want to spend the extra $$s on the Oppo, would you choose the JVC, Panny BD60/80, or Pio 320 simply based on upconverting SD DVDs? I will view a lot of SD DVDs on this player I purchase because it will be in our Family Room and used mostly by our children. This player is not for our Home Theater room.


That is why SD DVD upconversion is so important to me.


----------



## twilly7

Ok, so I have almost completely set my HT. I have exactly $1000 budget and so far I feel great about it. HK AVR-254, Energy Take 5 speakers, BIC H100 12" sub, Harmony 360 remote and cables galore from Monoprice. I am looking for a quality BD player for under $220 tax and shipping included (not a cent over). I would like it to be at least 1.1 but 2.0 would be nice. Also TrueHD, etc. is something I would really like. Netflix would be a waste, although pandora is intriguing. Also something that won't break down right away. And if this is really what I HAVE to stick to if I want to buy now...Should I just wait and save up for a PS3 since I am a gamer? Already have the Wii and 360, so I'm not in NEED of another console, but if it's the best for the price, plus it plays games, then I will do that.


Thanks in advance for your input! (First HT system and I want to make it fantastic considering the budget.)


----------



## Jim_In_Boston

Thanks for all the info. I don't care to much about the load times just as long as it works and gives me great picture and sound.


Jim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iontyre* /forum/post/16972614
> 
> 
> CNet (and Consumer Reports for that matter) are full of you know what. The Pioneer BDP-320 is an excellent player you can get for under $300. PQ and AQ at the top for all players in this price range and even a bit more. Build quality seems better than the current crop of $275 - $350 players too! Load times are a bit slow, but there are indications Pioneer is working on firmware updates that will improve that. Very few disc incompatibilities have shown up so far. As of now, I would not own any other player in this price range.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twilly7* /forum/post/16972825
> 
> 
> Ok, so I have almost completely set my HT. I have exactly $1000 budget and so far I feel great about it. HK AVR-254, Energy Take 5 speakers, BIC H100 12" sub, Harmony 360 remote and cables galore from Monoprice. I am looking for a quality BD player for under $220 tax and shipping included (not a cent over). I would like it to be at least 1.1 but 2.0 would be nice. Also TrueHD, etc. is something I would really like. Netflix would be a waste, although pandora is intriguing. Also something that won't break down right away. And if this is really what I HAVE to stick to if I want to buy now...Should I just wait and save up for a PS3 since I am a gamer? Already have the Wii and 360, so I'm not in NEED of another console, but if it's the best for the price, plus it plays games, then I will do that.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input! (First HT system and I want to make it fantastic considering the budget.)




You sound like a good candidate for a Samsung P1590, P1600 or JVC BP1... one of the Samsungs (identical hardware, slight differences in enclosures) if you really prioritize Pandora, or the JVC as a better value (currently $179 at HHGregg B&M) and if you prioritize speed and DVD image quality. How much difference you see in DVD image quality will depend on the size of your display and your seating distance. Also, any player capable of bitstreaming lossless codecs will allow TrueHD and DTS-MA decoding by your HK AVR-254.


----------



## twilly7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/16973800
> 
> 
> You sound like a good candidate for a Samsung P1590, P1600 or JVC BP1... one of the Samsungs (identical hardware, slight differences in enclosures) if you really prioritize Pandora, or the JVC as a better value (currently $179 at HHGregg B&M) and if you prioritize speed and DVD image quality. How much difference you see in DVD image quality will depend on the size of your display and your seating distance. Also, any player capable of bitstreaming lossless codecs will allow TrueHD and DTS-MA decoding by your HK AVR-254.



Yes, I really value good DVD upconversion, I forgot to mention that. We have alot of DVD's and my wife is only willing to spend the money on a Blu Ray if we can slowly make the transition from DVD's to BD's. Which of those would you say is the best at DVD upconversion quality? (and for BD players that are bad at it, are they worse than normal DVD players? or just in between DVD and great upconversion quality?)


My TV is a 40" Sammy LCD, and viewing distance is 9 ft. I honestly don't care how good they look, Rather have the better performance, you know? Are all of those you mentioned capable of bitstreaming Lossless codecs?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

The JVC will probably have better DVD scaling and load times, but will lack Pandora. That said, on a 40" display at 9', I don't think you'll see a huge difference in DVD PQ, so I'd buy on features. Both will bitstream AND decode lossless codecs.


----------



## Indydoc

Which of these players would you select?


I am concerned about the lip sync problems of the LG BD390. But I will be connecting this player to a Denon AVR-2310CI which has "Auto Lip Sync" in the HDMI setup menu. So the Denon should fix any lip sync issues, correct?


I like the Panny BD80 because it has USB and SD slots on the front, plus DivX playback. But I have read the SDDVD PQ of the JVC is superior.


The JVC is about $179 while the Panny BD80 is at $262. The LG BD390 is $300ish.


This player will not be a part of our main home theater but will be used in our family room, mostly SD DVDs. So, I want a reliable player that our kids (both less than 10) can use too.


Please post any thoughts. Thank you.


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Indydoc* /forum/post/16975503
> 
> 
> Which of these players would you select?
> 
> 
> I am concerned about the lip sync problems of the LG BD390. But I will be connecting this player to a Denon AVR-2310CI which has "Auto Lip Sync" in the HDMI setup menu. So the Denon should fix any lip sync issues, correct?
> 
> 
> I like the Panny BD80 because it has USB and SD slots on the front, plus DivX playback. But I have read the SDDVD PQ of the JVC is superior.
> 
> 
> The JVC is about $179 while the Panny BD80 is at $262. The LG BD390 is $300ish.
> 
> 
> This player will not be a part of our main home theater but will be used in our family room, mostly SD DVDs. So, I want a reliable player that our kids (both less than 10) can use too.
> 
> 
> Please post any thoughts. Thank you.



Then I would say the LG and the BD80 would be overkill unless you have an older audio receiver with surround sound speakers in the family room. If not, you would be better off with the Panny BD60 or the JVC, especially since they majority of movies will be DVDs. If I were in your situation, I would probably not get a Blu-ray at all, and stick with a good upscaling DVD player for less than $100.00. Besides, kids can be brutal on electronics.


----------



## Indydoc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KAB53* /forum/post/16975812
> 
> 
> Then I would say the LG and the BD80 would be overkill unless you have an older audio receiver with surround sound speakers in the family room. If not, you would be better off with the Panny BD60 or the JVC, especially since they majority of movies will be DVDs. If I were in your situation, I would probably not get a Blu-ray at all, and stick with a good upscaling DVD player for less than $100.00. Besides, kids can be brutal on electronics.



I have a Denon AVR-2310CI in the Family Room with 5.1 set-up. So, this AV receiver can handle the newest HD audio formats and I don't need 7.1 analog inputs on a Blu-ray player.


Yes, I've thought about buying an upscaling DVD player, no Blu-ray involved. But I want the capability to play Blu-rays if necessary.


So, from a cost standpoint, it looks like the JVC and Panny BD60 are rivals and have all I need.


Do you have experience with either of these players? I have owned Samsung before and the player stopped reading DVDs over time, even if the DVD was spotless. So, I'd like to have a player that can handle DVDs that aren't in the best shape.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Indydoc* /forum/post/16975967
> 
> 
> Do you have experience with either of these players? I have owned Samsung before and the player stopped reading DVDs over time, even if the DVD was spotless. So, I'd like to have a player that can handle DVDs that aren't in the best shape.



You may want to check out the Consumer Reports BD Player comparison... one of their test criteria was playback of a scratched/damaged disc.


----------



## KAB53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Indydoc* /forum/post/16975967
> 
> 
> I have a Denon AVR-2310CI in the Family Room with 5.1 set-up. So, this AV receiver can handle the newest HD audio formats and I don't need 7.1 analog inputs on a Blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> Yes, I've thought about buying an upscaling DVD player, no Blu-ray involved. But I want the capability to play Blu-rays if necessary.
> 
> 
> So, from a cost standpoint, it looks like the JVC and Panny BD60 are rivals and have all I need.
> 
> 
> Do you have experience with either of these players? I have owned Samsung before and the player stopped reading DVDs over time, even if the DVD was spotless. So, I'd like to have a player that can handle DVDs that aren't in the best shape.



JVC is a newcomer whereas Panasonic has a solid reputation. Stick with the know quantity. I love my older Panny BD30.


----------



## jasb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Indydoc* /forum/post/16975503
> 
> 
> Which of these players would you select?
> 
> 
> I am concerned about the lip sync problems of the LG BD390. But I will be connecting this player to a Denon AVR-2310CI which has "Auto Lip Sync" in the HDMI setup menu. So the Denon should fix any lip sync issues, correct?
> 
> 
> I like the Panny BD80 because it has USB and SD slots on the front, plus DivX playback. But I have read the SDDVD PQ of the JVC is superior.
> 
> 
> The JVC is about $179 while the Panny BD80 is at $262. The LG BD390 is $300ish.
> 
> 
> This player will not be a part of our main home theater but will be used in our family room, mostly SD DVDs. So, I want a reliable player that our kids (both less than 10) can use too.
> 
> 
> Please post any thoughts. Thank you.



If you'll scroll back a page or two, I posted my thoughts on the JVC vs the Panasonic BD60. If this player is for your kids, I definitely wouldn't suggest the Panasonic because it is way to slow. The LG is also very fast, but I've never owned that one so I won't comment on it.


----------



## vecctor

I read about the last 15 pages of this thread to get up to speed, but have some different questions from what I have seen.


I am building (well, purchasing) my AV system from scratch, so choice of AVR is still open. Display is a Pio 600M.


Features I *don't* care about:


Netflix/youtube/etc

Wireless (I prefer wired and have a drop over there)

"Legacy" features - since I will be getting a new reciever that presumably supports "current" things like using HDMI for everything, etc.


Features I *do* care about:


1. High DVD-upscale quality (have quite a few DVDs)

2. Ability to play video files (avi, mkv, 264, etc) - preferably over the network connection (I have a file share on my PC, may have NAS later)

3. Good playback of regular audio CDs (not sure if there is any difference here - I have many CDs)


I have no idea about #2 as far as BD players go. I have thought about the HTPC-for-everything approach, but I don't want to get a BD drive for my PC and use software players. All I really need in that regard is the ability to play video files off a network share.


When I was reading the feature list of the Oppo it looked good until I saw it could only play the files through USB - and then only with FAT32. Do ANY BD players have that kind of network functionality? Or AVRs?


Or do neither have those sorts of features and I will need an HTPC or some appliance to do it - in which case I ignore that and just look at points 1 and 3. I was also wondering about using the AVR for upscaling, but from reading EVT's post a page or so back, it seems that is not a good idea










I am leaning towards the Oppo anyway (even though it seems like it has more things than I need), but am interested in any ideas you guys have.


----------



## Indydoc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/16975995
> 
> 
> You may want to check out the Consumer Reports BD Player comparison... one of their test criteria was playback of a scratched/damaged disc.



I noticed that the Consumer Reports Blu-ray comparion mentioned that the Panny BD80 had difficulty playing a badly damaged disc. I must say I haven't read any complaints regarding this problem (with the Panny BD60/80 in the forums or in the online customer reviews.


Apparently the JVC and LG played the damaged disc without difficulty.


I just don't want another bad Samsung experience!


----------



## Indydoc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KAB53* /forum/post/16976519
> 
> 
> JVC is a newcomer whereas Panasonic has a solid reputation. Stick with the know quantity. I love my older Panny BD30.



Yes, I was thinking the same thing. Probably safer to buy the Panny because they've been making players for quite some time. Plus, user reviews seem to be excellent for both the BD60 and BD80.


----------



## Indydoc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasb* /forum/post/16976764
> 
> 
> If you'll scroll back a page or two, I posted my thoughts on the JVC vs the Panasonic BD60. If this player is for your kids, I definitely wouldn't suggest the Panasonic because it is way to slow. The LG is also very fast, but I've never owned that one so I won't comment on it.



I think I've ruled out the LG for now.


I read your earlier post about the BD60 vs. JVC. I would really like the extra speed, esp. with kids.


According to Consumer Reports, JVC DVD players have been very reliable (LCD TVs as well). So feel pretty safe with that although Blu-ray hasn't been tested. The bad is that JVC only has a 90 day Labor warranty and Panny is 1 year.


I am a little concerned about JVCs lack of history of updating, simply because this is a new player. But everyone raves about the PQ.


I must say I would use DivX, and neither the JVC nor the BD60 offer this. I would have to jump to the BD80 to get DivX. Don't really want to spend the extra money. These things turnover so rapidly.


HH Gregg has the JVC for $175.00 right now. This is less than the BD60. Seems like a great price.


Still on the fence between the BD60 and JVC. Might consider the BD80 but don't need the extra feature set other than DivX.


----------



## jasb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Indydoc* /forum/post/16978047
> 
> 
> I must say I would use DivX, and neither the JVC nor the BD60 offer this. I would have to jump to the BD80 to get DivX. Don't really want to spend the extra money. These things turnover so rapidly.



Do you need DivX specifically? The JVC does support xvid which is a free codec. If you are into downloading .avi's, they are probably encoded with xvid anyway. I've also used a fourcc changer to set DivX files to xvid and the JVC plays the DivX files just fine. If you want to step up to playing HD content in .mkv's or AVCHD, the JVC plays those great while the BD60/BD80 cannot.


----------



## Indydoc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasb* /forum/post/16978594
> 
> 
> Do you need DivX specifically? The JVC does support xvid which is a free codec. If you are into downloading .avi's, they are probably encoded with xvid anyway. I've also used a fourcc changer to set DivX files to xvid and the JVC plays the DivX files just fine. If you want to step up to playing HD content in .mkv's or AVCHD, the JVC plays those great while the BD60/BD80 cannot.



I am not familiar with .mkv files. Looking through the JVC manual I don't see mention of the .mkv file format. I do want to play files in HD content, esp. using a USB drive. I know about DivX HD but I don't know as much about .mkv. Please enlighten me.


Also, how can I be sure the JVC plays .mkv files by looking at the Owner's Manual or specs on the web site.


Thank you.


----------



## jasb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Indydoc* /forum/post/16978935
> 
> 
> I am not familiar with .mkv files. Looking through the JVC manual I don't see mention of the .mkv file format. I do want to play files in HD content, esp. using a USB drive. I know about DivX HD but I don't know as much about .mkv. Please enlighten me.
> 
> 
> Also, how can I be sure the JVC plays .mkv files by looking at the Owner's Manual or specs on the web site.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Page 30 of the manual under MPEG4 files. It supports .avi, .mpg, .mpeg, .mp4 and .mkv. You can also do xvid HD. MKV is just a container alternative to .avi, etc. You can google Matroska.


----------



## Cameron3395

Quote:

Originally Posted by Cameron3395 View Post

I currently have a PS3 and it plays my movies fine but I'm wanting a stand alone for another room and I was wondering if the older blu ray players will play the new movies. I don't care about the PIP and BDLive. I just want to watch the movie and be able to hear it preferably with surround sound. This is the model that I'm currently looking at. SONY BDP-S300

Thanks for and help and sorry for noob question. Just wanna make sure before I pay the money for it.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Denophile* /forum/post/16971652
> 
> 
> do you care about dts ma hd/truehd and if so what are u playing it through?



As long as it has surround sound don't really care if it's TrueHD or not as I have an older Onkyo surround system that doesn't even have HDMI. I just want it to be able to play the new movies as well as the older movies.


----------



## Indydoc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasb* /forum/post/16979094
> 
> 
> Page 30 of the manual under MPEG4 files. It supports .avi, .mpg, .mpeg, .mp4 and .mkv. You can also do xvid HD. MKV is just a container alternative to .avi, etc. You can google Matroska.



Thank you for directing me to the JVC manual. I also noticed that DivX sells a convertor that will convert DivX files to .mkv files (I think it is called DivX Plus HD. Even the DivX web site states that .mkv is a great container for compressed HD video. So MPEG4 support by the JVC makes it a bargain at $175.00. You have to jump to the Panny BD80 just to get DivX and it is only the "Home Theater" DivX profile, not HD.


I am starting to lean toward the JVC.


Still worried about JVC Support and will they be faithful at updating their Blu-ray players?!


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twilly7* /forum/post/16974712
> 
> 
> Yes, I really value good DVD upconversion, I forgot to mention that. We have alot of DVD's and my wife is only willing to spend the money on a Blu Ray if we can slowly make the transition from DVD's to BD's. Which of those would you say is the best at DVD upconversion quality? (and for BD players that are bad at it, are they worse than normal DVD players? or just in between DVD and great upconversion quality?)
> 
> 
> My TV is a 40" Sammy LCD, and viewing distance is 9 ft. I honestly don't care how good they look, Rather have the better performance, you know? Are all of those you mentioned capable of bitstreaming Lossless codecs?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/16974759
> 
> 
> The JVC will probably have better DVD scaling and load times, but will lack Pandora. That said, on a 40" display at 9', I don't think you'll see a huge difference in DVD PQ, so I'd buy on features. Both will bitstream AND decode lossless codecs.



How does the upscaling on these players compare to the upscaling on a Kuro 151? I've heard the upscaling on the 151 is pretty good but wondering which players have a better upscaling chip than the 151?

I have a Panny60 right now and I think I am going to have it pass thru my 3808 and let the Kuro do the upconverting?


----------



## Chopin_Guy

Well I have been on the fence about a stand alone blu-ray player for a while not but want to make the jump to one as the fan noise from my PS3 after about an hour of viewing drives me crazy. I plan on keeping my Denon DVD-3910 for standard DVD's and audio listening...but wanted suggestions on good stand alone BR players.


The Denon DVD-2500BTCI can be had cheap these days and will work with my 3808ci...but I wasn't sure if any of the newer offerings like Panny BD80K, or Sony S560 would be good alternatives. I appreciate any input on the subject....I will just be thrilled to not have to hear fan noise as the room is not large and can easily be heard from inside my entertainment center...


Or on the flip-side should I just sell the 3910 and get something like the Oppo or Denon 3800BDCI...??


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasb* /forum/post/16978594
> 
> 
> Do you need DivX specifically? The JVC does support xvid which is a free codec. If you are into downloading .avi's, they are probably encoded with xvid anyway. I've also used a fourcc changer to set DivX files to xvid and the JVC plays the DivX files just fine. If you want to step up to playing HD content in .mkv's or AVCHD, the JVC plays those great while the BD60/BD80 cannot.



The 60/80 do support AVCHD. .mkv can also be converted to AVCHD.


S~


----------



## jasb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac* /forum/post/16981773
> 
> 
> The 60/80 do support AVCHD. .mkv can also be converted to AVCHD.
> 
> 
> S~



It does support AVCHD, but is extremely picky about what it will play. If you have a AVCHD from a video camera, it will play great. Have you successfully converted many .mkv's to AVCHD and played them on a BD60? I tried numerous times with multiavchd and didn't have much luck. Maybe the files where too high of a bitrate for the BD60 or maybe the format wasn't just perfect for it. However, those discs played perfectly in the Oppo, the JVC and on a PS3.


----------



## Indydoc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasb* /forum/post/16981997
> 
> 
> It does support AVCHD, but is extremely picky about what it will play. If you have a AVCHD from a video camera, it will play great. Have you successfully converted many .mkv's to AVCHD and played them on a BD60? I tried numerous times with multiavchd and didn't have much luck. Maybe the files where too high of a bitrate for the BD60 or maybe the format wasn't just perfect for it. However, those discs played perfectly in the Oppo, the JVC and on a PS3.



I don't have a HD Camcorder yet. But may purchase one of these soon.


The JVC manual states it can play AVCHD format "discs". I thought HD Camcorders used SD cards to record AVCHD, not discs.


So, how does one play AVCHD on the JVC?


The Panny BD60/80 can play AVCHD off the SD card.


Can you convert AVCHD to .mkv files?


I know from the DivX site that you can convert DivX files to .mkv, so that is helpful for use on the JVC.


I looked at the JVC website under "Support" and didn't see any firmware updates when I clicked on "Software Update".


----------



## Indydoc

I see that AVCHD can be played on the BD60/80 on a DVD. So, to play AVCHD on the JVC it will have to be on a DVD disc.


Are AVCHD files burned to a DVD data disc (like a DivX file)? Same question with .mkv's? Doe these files just require making a DVD Data Disc?


Trying to figure out if the DVD has to be formatted, like when using a DVD-recorder.


The Panasonic Owner's Manual is more user friendly than the JVC I have noticed!


----------



## jasb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Indydoc* /forum/post/16980438
> 
> 
> Still worried about JVC Support and will they be faithful at updating their Blu-ray players?!



That is really the biggest issue with this player and it is an unknown. So far, there has been two blu-ray issues that I know about. One was loading a movie called 12 Rounds and the other is a special feature on the Watchmen disc called Maximum Movie Mode. Both of those are problematic on other players as well. Hopefully JVC will fix them, but it has been very solid other than that.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Indydoc* /forum/post/16982440
> 
> 
> I see that AVCHD can be played on the BD60/80 on a DVD. So, to play AVCHD on the JVC it will have to be on a DVD disc.
> 
> 
> Are AVCHD files burned to a DVD data disc (like a DivX file)? Same question with .mkv's? Doe these files just require making a DVD Data Disc?
> 
> 
> Trying to figure out if the DVD has to be formatted, like when using a DVD-recorder.
> 
> 
> The Panasonic Owner's Manual is more user friendly than the JVC I have noticed!



Yes, you would burn .mkv's to a DVD data disc just like .avi files. AVCHD is also a data disc, but is a specific file structure. When you pop in a AVCHD disc, it plays just like a normal movie. When you pop in a disc with .mkv's, .avi's, etc. you go into a file browser to pick the file you want to play. You will want to use the udf file system when burning the disc so that you aren't limited to a 4GB file as with the iso file system. If you have a bunch of small .avi's, then you can use udf or iso.


----------



## Indydoc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasb* /forum/post/16982631
> 
> 
> That is really the biggest issue with this player and it is an unknown. So far, there has been two blu-ray issues that I know about. One was loading a movie called 12 Rounds and the other is a special feature on the Watchmen disc called Maximum Movie Mode. Both of those are problematic on other players as well. Hopefully JVC will fix them, but it has been very solid other than that.
> 
> 
> I think JVC has a good track record.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you would burn .mkv's to a DVD data disc just like .avi files. AVCHD is also a data disc, but is a specific file structure. When you pop in a AVCHD disc, it plays just like a normal movie. When you pop in a disc with .mkv's, .avi's, etc. you go into a file browser to pick the file you want to play. You will want to use the udf file system when burning the disc so that you aren't limited to a 4GB file as with the iso file system. If you have a bunch of small .avi's, then you can use udf or iso.



I just converted a DivX .avi file to a .mkv file and tried to play on my PS3 and it didn't work. The PS3 manual states it will play "H.264/MPEG-4 AVC High Profile (AAC LC)". I thought that .mkv files are MPEG-4 files. Do you have any thoughts or suggestions?


I am just trying to see what an .mkv file looks like on the big screen to help me decide on the JVC vs. Panny.


----------



## winston9332

click on my signature to get a feel for how they (JVC and panny 55) perform in synthetic tests and load times. these are all objective measures without dispute. the jvc bests the panny 55 in every test, especially in film based deinterlacing tests.


as for those concerned about firmware support, JVC has a beta firmware update for the 12 Rounds Disc issue. I have only had one confirmed disc playback issue - 12 Rounds - since early June. I own three of these units and recommend it to all friends/family looking for a cheap, but good bd player with operational speed and ease of an old fashioned dvd player. and this is not to disparage the panasonic 60; previous to the JVC's appearance, it was my top-rated budget player.


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasb* /forum/post/16982631
> 
> 
> That is really the biggest issue with this player and it is an unknown. So far, there has been two blu-ray issues that I know about. One was loading a movie called 12 Rounds and the other is a special feature on the Watchmen disc called Maximum Movie Mode. Both of those are problematic on other players as well. Hopefully JVC will fix them, but it has been very solid other than that.



Watchmen plays fine in normal mode. The PIP audio commentary is problematic in Maximum Movie Mode. Once again, normal playback is without issue.


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/16983251
> 
> 
> click on my signature to get a feel for how they (JVC and panny 55) perform in synthetic tests and load times. these are all objective measures without dispute. the jvc bests the panny 55 in every test, especially in film based deinterlacing tests.
> 
> 
> as for those concerned about firmware support, JVC has a beta firmware update for the 12 Rounds Disc issue. I have only had one confirmed disc playback issue - 12 Rounds - since early June. I own three of these units and recommend it to all friends/family looking for a cheap, but good bd player with operational speed and ease of an old fashioned dvd player. and this is not to disparage the panasonic 60; previous to the JVC's appearance, it was my top-rated budget player.



JVC reminds me of old Camaros back in school high school. Not the most elegant, but the best speed-for-the-buck you can buy.


----------



## Curt31

Just wondering if I can get an opinion on which one of these is considered the best seems like I've heard about a lot of problems concerning disk compatibility firmware and Netflix streaming issues with the Samsung and I've heard of other problems with the LG so I'm really confused seems like there are more thumbs up though for the LG, looking forward to your thoughts and observations, these things ain't cheap!







Thanks


Tom j.


----------



## johst16

I just got a free Samsung P1600 with the purchase of my tv. I bought a PS3 as well, cause I like to play games. Ive heard that the PS3 is a great blue ray player, was wondering if the Samsung p1600 is a better blue ray or are they about the same. Was wondering if I should just sell the P1600.


----------



## Indydoc

as for those concerned about firmware support, JVC has a beta firmware update for the 12 Rounds Disc issue. I have only had one confirmed disc playback issue - 12 Rounds - since early June. I own three of these units and recommend it to all friends/family looking for a cheap, but good bd player with operational speed and ease of an old fashioned dvd player. and this is not to disparage the panasonic 60; previous to the JVC's appearance, it was my top-rated budget player.[/quote]


How did you find the beta firmware update for the JVC? I've looked on the JVC website under "Support" and found nothing for the JVC yet. Please help!


----------



## Indydoc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/16983251
> 
> 
> click on my signature to get a feel for how they (JVC and panny 55) perform in synthetic tests and load times. these are all objective measures without dispute. the jvc bests the panny 55 in every test, especially in film based deinterlacing tests.
> 
> 
> as for those concerned about firmware support, JVC has a beta firmware update for the 12 Rounds Disc issue. I have only had one confirmed disc playback issue - 12 Rounds - since early June. I own three of these units and recommend it to all friends/family looking for a cheap, but good bd player with operational speed and ease of an old fashioned dvd player. and this is not to disparage the panasonic 60; previous to the JVC's appearance, it was my top-rated budget player.



How did you find the firmware update for the JVC? I looked on the JVC website and found nothing under "Support". Thank you for your help!


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Indydoc* /forum/post/16984821
> 
> 
> How did you find the firmware update for the JVC? I looked on the JVC website and found nothing under "Support". Thank you for your help!



It's in a beta stage and has yet to be released to the public. I contacted JVC yesterday and they are very concerned about releasing a firmware in an immature state. This firmware addresses 12 Rounds playback only to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Indydoc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/16986495
> 
> 
> It's in a beta stage and has yet to be released to the public. I contacted JVC yesterday and they are very concerned about releasing a firmware in an immature state. This firmware addresses 12 Rounds playback only to the best of my knowledge.



Thank you for the inside information! At least we know JVC is supporting their player.


----------



## dafunkiestmonkey

I posted this in the 51FD owners thread, but wanted some "un-biased"







opinions.


I currently have a PS3 but now have the opportunity to purchase a new in box BDP-51FD for $150 from an authorized retailer.


Should I keep the PS3 I have or get the Pioneer so I can use the analog outs for HD audio?


I can probably sell the PS3 to cover the cost of the PS3 but I am curious about performance (disk speed).


Also, what is the status of the audio codec situation on the 51FD? Does it support TrueHD and/or DTS-MA? Someone mentioned with FW1.32 it did, is it hard to upgrade?


All help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Random Digital

Is the upconversion feature on Blu-ray players virtually the same or do some players do a far better job than others?


I'm starting to research the player I want (cheap hopefully) and I was wondering if the 1080p from DVD is close to the same on all players or if there is a vast difference between certain models. I have a fairly large DVD collection and I don't intend to replace a good chunk of it.


----------



## BillP

Upconversion absolutely differs player to player, depending on the chip used (just like SD upconverting DVD players).


----------



## carldufourm

But which BR players are the best at upconverting?


----------



## bori

Oppo BDP-83


----------



## jhagler

Going to Vegas this weekend, and Ultimate Electronics there has both of these players for $199. Thinking about getting one or the other. Main features I am concerned about are video quality of Blu-ray and upconverting of regular DVD. Will be connected through HDMI. Don't really care about Blu-ray Live or any of the streaming things (neither of these players stream anyway).


Which should I pick?


----------



## vertigo4

Hey everyone. I'm finally (it's been a long time coming) at the beginning of my journey to getting my home theater setup. I'll be picking up my Pioneer PRO-111FD early next month, to be followed by a Blu-ray player (yet to be determined), followed by speakers, receiver, amp, etc. Yes, I'm truly at the beginning...so all in all, this whole process could take a while.


Anyway, I'm lusting after the Pioneer BDP-09FD Blu-ray player, but I'm not certain that I'll fully utilize (or even need) all the analog outputs (unless convinced of a reason why I absolutely should). If they are mainly for linking it with older systems, that won't be an issue for me since I have yet to buy the remaining equipment I'll need. Reading the specs, etc. I really like all the features, build quality, etc. and I've read a lot of positive things about it here. But I wouldn't be dropping chump change on this thing if I were to buy it, so I want to be as informed as possible.


So I'm mostly on the fence. I'd love to hear everyone's reasons for why I should, or should not, purchase this player. If not, please suggest an alternative and why that alternative is better...just as long as it isn't a more expensive alternative.


Thanks in advance for any tips, thoughts and advice!


Cheers!


----------



## VectorLabs

Both of these players are the same price at $199 and both have Netflix which is the main reason for looking at these machines but which one is better?


----------



## jamieva

OK so I want to buy a Blu Ray player that has Netflix capability. Are LG and Samsung the only options? I don't want to spend more then $300 on the player. Also, is the firmware and netflix done by wifi or do I need to hook an actual internet cable up to the machine?


----------



## ndrj69

Just returned a BD60 - not happy with up-scaling. I do not care about BD-live or any other bells/whistles. I just want it to up-scale like my old Tosh HD-DVD player and have long term utility. Looking to spend less than $250 delivered - yes I want my cake and I am hungry.


Thanks


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ndrj69* /forum/post/16999816
> 
> 
> Just returned a BD60 - not happy with up-scaling. I do not care about BD-live or any other bells/whistles. I just want it to up-scale like my old Tosh HD-DVD player and have long term utility. Looking to spend less than $250 delivered - yes I want my cake and I am hungry.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I'd say Samsung P2500 from Amazon for the absolute best scaling in the price range, along with 7.1 analog outputs, onboard decoding of all lossless codecs, and Netflix streaming.


The JVC BP1 is also extremely fast, supports MKV files (under 4gb) from local storage, and has surprisingly good scaling for an all-in-one chipset. HHGregg usually has the best price on this one.


----------



## ndrj69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/16999834
> 
> 
> I'd say Samsung P2500 from Amazon for the absolute best scaling in the price range, along with 7.1 analog outputs, onboard decoding of all lossless codecs, and Netflix streaming.
> 
> 
> The JVC BP1 is also extremely fast, supports MKV files (under 4gb) from local storage, and has surprisingly good scaling for an all-in-one chipset. HHGregg usually has the best price on this one.



I have heard that the Samsung is quirky. I don't expect perfection but quirkiness will drive me nuts. The JVC is nowhere local yet. I like to see/feel before I buy whenever possible. Than said, how well does it stand up to Samsung? My feature needs are few other than previously mentioned.


thanks


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ndrj69* /forum/post/16999880
> 
> 
> I have heard that the Samsung is quirky. I don't expect perfection but quirkiness will drive me nuts. The JVC is nowhere local yet. I like to see/feel before I buy whenever possible. Than said, how well does it stand up to Samsung? My feature needs are few other than previously mentioned.
> 
> 
> thanks



I've had past Samsung players (P1000, P1200, UP5000) and they were quirky... I can say the P2500/2550 really isn't. It does everything it's supposed to, when it's supposed to, and in a logical manner. Firmware support has really ramped up as well and ethernet updates have become much more reliable (DHCP never worked on my UP5000).


In terms of DVD scaling, the only other ways to get the absolute PQ of the P2500/2550 is to step up to the Oppo BDP-83, Denon 2010, or a few other players costing orders-of-magnitude more.


----------



## ndrj69

Problem is...I can't find it locally and the cost online seems prohibitive for me. I was hoping for something in the 200-250 range tax/del. Haven't found the Sammy at that price yet.


----------



## frankie_v




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamieva* /forum/post/16998766
> 
> 
> OK so I want to buy a Blu Ray player that has Netflix capability. Are LG and Samsung the only options? I don't want to spend more then $300 on the player. Also, is the firmware and netflix done by wifi or do I need to hook an actual internet cable up to the machine?



I just returned my LG 370. Netflix wasn't as good as my Roku. Video glitches as well as lip sync problems. Blu-ray had lip sync issues as well. Some others have had no such problems. Just my luck I guess. I'll use my PS3 and wait for the next batch of players.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ndrj69* /forum/post/17000480
> 
> 
> Problem is...I can't find it locally and the cost online seems prohibitive for me. I was hoping for something in the 200-250 range tax/del. Haven't found the Sammy at that price yet.



The P2500 was $249 on Amazon for awhile, but it has gone back up to $299. You can get the P2550 from eoutletcanada as a refurb $189 + SH (around $18) if you're comfortable with that (that's where I got mine and I've had no problems). If you're not comfortable with the refurb, then the JVC is probably your best bet. If you can't find it locally, you may just have to suck it up and blind-buy online.


----------



## SAVholic

Hi, I can get the sony bdp-560 and the pio elite 23fd for +/- the same price.

the player will be bitstreaming to a yammy receiver. Is the upscaling on the sony as good as the elite? is the elite to slow compared to the sony? I know they both are good players I just don't know what to pick. thanks!


----------



## daveclyde

I'm looking to buy my first Blu-Ray player to go along with my new purchase of a Samsung PN63B550 Plasma. Really just want the best PQ and upconversion for standard DVD's. I don't care about Netflix or Pandora. I'll be running the audio through a Yamaha receiver that has DTS and DD 5.1 That's it. Pretty basic. I don't mind spending some money on a quality Blu-Ray player but I don't need a bunch of fancy features. Any recommendations? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ben Franklin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daveclyde* /forum/post/17005294
> 
> 
> I'm looking to buy my first Blu-Ray player to go along with my new purchase of a Samsung PN63B550 Plasma. Really just want the best PQ and upconversion for standard DVD's. I don't care about Netflix or Pandora. I'll be running the audio through a Yamaha receiver that has DTS and DD 5.1 That's it. Pretty basic. I don't mind spending some money on a quality Blu-Ray player but I don't need a bunch of fancy features. Any recommendations? Thanks in advance!



I know that the issue of how well a BD or DVD player upconverts standard definition DVDs is emphasized by many. I have a Panasonic DMP BD60 connected via HDMI and a Philips DVP 5140 multi-region DVD player, connected via components, using 480i out, to my late model Samsung DLP, HL50A650. The Panasonic is supposed to be a good upconverting player. However I can't tell the difference between the upconverting done by the Samsung and the Panasonic. The most important thing is how recent a DVD you are playing. I have DVDs that looked good when I played them on a 27 inch TV that are unwatchable when I try them with either player with my 50 inch TV. And there are recent DVDs which I could swear look almost as good as BDs


----------



## daveclyde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ben Franklin* /forum/post/17005400
> 
> 
> I know that the issue of how well a BD or DVD player upconverts standard definition DVDs is emphasized by many. I have a Panasonic DMP BD60 connected via HDMI and a Philips DVP 5140 multi-region DVD player, connected via components, using 480i out, to my late model Samsung DLP, HL50A650. The Panasonic is supposed to be a good upconverting player. However I can't tell the difference between the upconverting done by the Samsung and the Panasonic. The most important thing is how recent a DVD you are playing. I have DVDs that looked good when I played them on a 27 inch TV that are unwatchable when I try them with either player with my 50 inch TV. And there are recent DVDs which I could swear look almost as good as BDs



Interesting. I would have never guessed that a newer DVD would look better than one that was released say 5 years ago. I think that I know the answer to this question but since I'm a newbie I'll ask it anyway. Is there any advantage to matching the brand of Blu-Ray player with the brand of the TV? I'm guessing not other than maybe remote control compatibility. Correct? I've read quite a bit about the Samsung players and many of the user reviews are not so great. So much info out there it's mind boggling when trying to make a purchase!


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daveclyde* /forum/post/17005706
> 
> 
> Interesting. I would have never guessed that a newer DVD would look better than one that was released say 5 years ago. I think that I know the answer to this question but since I'm a newbie I'll ask it anyway. Is there any advantage to matching the brand of Blu-Ray player with the brand of the TV? I'm guessing not other than maybe remote control compatibility. Correct? I



You are correct.


-Bill


----------



## convergencejunki

So a blu-ray player is the only piece missing from my (budget) home theatre and it's been the hardest becuase I have not been able to find one that:


1. Does great DVD upconversion (Reon chip or similar performance)

2. Can load BD content in less than 30 seconds (from the time I insert the disk)

3. Costs less than $500


Is there a player out there for me or do I just buy a DVD player and wait another year for BD?


Thanks.


----------



## thebland

There are many $2K players that aren't...


PS3 or OPPO is reliability / speed are #1.


----------



## Stanton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *convergencejunki* /forum/post/17010162
> 
> 
> So a blu-ray player is the only piece missing from my (budget) home theatre and it's been the hardest becuase I have not been able to find one that:
> 
> 
> 1. Does great DVD upconversion (Reon chip or similar performance)
> 
> 2. Can load BD content in less than 30 seconds (from the time I insert the disk)
> 
> 3. Costs less than $500



I assume you've heard of the Samsung 2500/2550? I suggest you run (don't walk) to the closest Best Buy and try to locate one of the last "closeouts". You may never find #1 in a #3 package again.


----------



## pk_aeryn

I'm looking to get my first blu-ray player. I remember reading years ago that the PS3 was a great player for its time, but I'm curious if other standalone players have now caught up and if the PS3 is now not recommended as one of the best players for the cost. I'll admit, it'd be nice to get a little extra bang for my buck and be able to play some games, too, but overall picture quality and stability take precedent for me. Thanks for any info!


----------



## convergencejunki

Thanks I appreciate the info. I have heard samsung 2500/2550 takes a long time to load BD /DVD disks. Am I misinformed?


----------



## yellowcanary73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *convergencejunki* /forum/post/17010477
> 
> 
> Thanks I appreciate the info. I have heard samsung 2500/2550 takes a long time to load BD /DVD disks. Am I misinformed?



Not mention their record on CS support.


----------



## johnked6

I just ordered a LN55B650 last week and would like to take advantage of Hd by getting a new blu-ray player. I would like to spend around $200 for the player. The player would be used only for,


1. Watching blu-rays rented from Netflix, so would like a player that doesn't have trouble reading scratched discs.


2. Streaming Netflix



Some choices I've been considering,


Samsung P1600: Cnet states that Samsung players have a troubled history of not being able to read some discs. Also, the recent user reviews of the P1600 on Cnet and Amazon have been filled with people having trouble with their player breaking down. Aside from these issues seems like a very good player.


Samsung P2500: I can get a refurbished one for about the same price as the P1600. Again, the same issues with the P1600 applies to the P2500.


LG BD 370: User reviews seem to be good, there doesn't seem to be a lot of people having trouble reading discs or with quality control on this model. The only thing keeping me from buying this player is Cnet's review that states the picture quality on the 370 is under par compared to the other blu-ray players in it's class. That and some people here have complained about lip syncing issues.


Overall I think I'm leaning to the 370 because of reliability and the fact that it doesn't have problems reading discs. However, I don't like having to settle for lower picture quality.


----------



## frankie_v




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnked6* /forum/post/17011078
> 
> 
> LG BD 370: User reviews seem to be good, there doesn't seem to be a lot of people having trouble reading discs or with quality control on this model. The only thing keeping me from buying this player is Cnet's review that states the picture quality on the 370 is under par compared to the other blu-ray players in it's class. That and some people here have complained about lip syncing issues.



Cnet UK seems to love it. I sent mine back though. I really wished it worked for me. If you have a sweet return policy, it's worth a try.

http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/dvdpvr/0,3...01861-1,00.htm


----------



## Lij

Ok... made up my mind.... going OPPO BDP-83.


As I see it Panasonic would be a good buy (BD60K @ under $200), but it seems they may be on the verge of revamping the line (more of a feeling I get). I've heard so much good, but at the same time also, so much bad about LG and Samsung. Others - Denon(?) - seems that to be any good they must match the price of the OPPO. I like what I have read about OPPO's service. I like what everyone is saying about the OPPO's play of prior DVDs. So I dove in, head first on OPPO's own website.... anyone want to float me a loan? LOL....


----------



## neuvip

hello everyone, need some advice. i'm finally upgrading to an hdtv (42" panasonic 42s1 plasma) and would like to get a blu ray player to go along with it. the rest of my setup: denon avr-2808 with polk lsi speakers and an xbox 360.


i'm primarily concerned about picture/audio quality. i don't care about netflix streaming or playing files off a usb drive b/c i do that with the 360. i'm under the impression that the 2808 has good all around audio performance, so i plan to hook up through hdmi - hence, maybe analog outputs on the blu ray player aren't that big of an issue.


in terms of picture quality, i'd like to get both good blu ray and s-def dvd quality b/c i have a large dvd library. i figure i might be able to accomplish good s-def performance by using the video processing in my avr and saving some money on the blu ray player.


so, should something like the panasonic bd60 or ps3 do well? any other suggestions or things i've overlooked? i want something that's going to match the performance of my hdtv - i don't want to skimp on a player or overpay for performance i won't actually see.


thanks in advance


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neuvip* /forum/post/17013592
> 
> 
> hello everyone, need some advice. i'm finally upgrading to an hdtv (42" panasonic 42s1 plasma) and would like to get a blu ray player to go along with it. the rest of my setup: denon avr-2808 with polk lsi speakers and an xbox 360.
> 
> 
> i'm primarily concerned about picture/audio quality. i don't care about netflix streaming or playing files off a usb drive b/c i do that with the 360. i'm under the impression that the 2808 has good all around audio performance, so i plan to hook up through hdmi - hence, maybe analog outputs on the blu ray player aren't that big of an issue.
> 
> 
> in terms of picture quality, i'd like to get both good blu ray and s-def dvd quality b/c i have a large dvd library. i figure i might be able to accomplish good s-def performance by using the video processing in my avr and saving some money on the blu ray player.
> 
> 
> so, should something like the panasonic bd60 or ps3 do well? any other suggestions or things i've overlooked? i want something that's going to match the performance of my hdtv - i don't want to skimp on a player or overpay for performance i won't actually see.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance



Since you stated Xbox in your equipment list, I assume you're a gamer as well? If thats the case, its a no brainer. Get the PS3 but wait a week for the rumored price cut.


----------



## neuvip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrinklefree* /forum/post/17013642
> 
> 
> Since you stated Xbox in your equipment list, I assume you're a gamer as well? If thats the case, its a no brainer. Get the PS3 but wait a week for the rumored price cut.



I am a gamer and am aware of the rumored PS3 slim version and price cut. However, I have my hands full with all the games on the 360 and none of the PS3 exclusives really look all that great to me. I'd rather spend less or equal on a standalone bd player and get a little better picture quality if possible. If everything else is equal I'll get a PS3 for the additional features and the possibility of a few good exclusive games.


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neuvip* /forum/post/17013756
> 
> 
> I am a gamer and am aware of the rumored PS3 slim version and price cut. However, I have my hands full with all the games on the 360 and none of the PS3 exclusives really look all that great to me. I'd rather spend less or equal on a standalone bd player and get a little better picture quality if possible. If everything else is equal I'll get a PS3 for the additional features and the possibility of a few good exclusive games.



You wont get better BD picture quality with a standalone, and improvements to DVD quality will be hardly noticeable on a 42" screen IMO, so don't spend too much on a boutique scaler.


If you want IR remote convenience and lower power consumption and don't mind waiting for discs to load, the BD60 is a solid choice.


----------



## charcoalgrey

Hi,


I am looking for universal or BD player for my Onkyo SC885 processor.


My current player is DENON 3910. According to general visdom, all processing should be left to pre pro and signal sent in native format from the player.


The bulk of my collection are SD DVDs, a handful of DVD-As and SACDs.


On the surface, it seems that Oppo BD 83 would be great match with it's capability to play anything. However, I have no idea how it's digital outs (coax, toslink HDMI sound compared to 3910 digital outs.


I would be ready to ditch DVD-A and SACD support for superbly sounding BD player if OPPO is lacking in audio department.


Any thoughts?


----------



## Kal Rubinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *charcoalgrey* /forum/post/17014900
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am looking for universal or BD player for my Onkyo SC885 processor.
> 
> 
> My current player is DENON 3910. According to general visdom, all processing should be left to pre pro and signal sent in native format from the player.
> 
> 
> The bulk of my collection are SD DVDs, a handful of DVD-As and SACDs.
> 
> 
> On the surface, it seems that Oppo BD 83 would be great match with it's capability to play anything. However, I have no idea how it's digital outs (coax, toslink HDMI sound compared to 3910 digital outs.
> 
> 
> I would be ready to ditch DVD-A and SACD support for superbly sounding BD player if OPPO is lacking in audio department.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?



Sure. Why would you care about the digital outs, in general, when you should be using HDMI for all? Also, for SACD/DVD-A, the Oppo via HDMI is superior to the Denon via analog through your processor.


----------



## Islandborn

Hello- Just decided to get the Sony at my local Costco due to the 50$ off sale. My question is that they also had the PAnny DMP-BD-605 which I guess is basiaclly the same as the Panny BD60 non-costco model. I have heard that the Panny has great PQ and nice features.


My question is that I know the Panny has the Viera, you tube and picaso features but do you need a Panny viera capable tv to utilize those functions? Also, the Panny is actually $30 cheaper then the Sony, and I have heard that the sony has good PQ, but load times suck, and features are not that great. I really do not think I will be utilizing all the internet features as I would probably rather just do that via my computer but I guess it's nice to have.


Anyway, My current setup would be having the Blueray player going via HDMI into my Onkyo 875 bitstreamed and then going out into my 63" sammy plasma. So, any suggestions between these 2 players would be appreciated. If anyone has any other B-ray player suggestions, that would be appreciated as well.

Addendum-(I know th Oppo is great, but I would rather like to keep $$ below $300.) Thanks in advance!


----------



## ousooner2

Hey there guys! I'm in the market for a blu-ray player now but I'm up in the air on what to get. I don't need it to stream Netflix or anything like that. I'm just worried about Picture Quality/Sound Quality. I don't want to spend more than $175 but I'm under the impression that most players will give the same PQ....correct??


A couple players i've seen are:


JVC - Fast but it's $175 at the cheapest

Insignia - $99 but worried about PQ and everything else

Magnavox NB530MGX- It's $98 at my local Wally World but I don't know much about it


Any others I should be looking at that are in this range that might give me better PQ?? I'll be using it on a Samsung 50A550 Plasma w/ full Energy surround system.


----------



## Jim McC

The Vizio is $178 at Walmart. But there are no reviews yet.


----------



## ousooner2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/17016925
> 
> 
> The Vizio is $178 at Walmart. But there are no reviews yet.



Yeah...But you might as well get the JVC for that price. It's one of the quickest out there. I mean I don't care that much about speed but I don't want the one's that will take 1 minute to even load the disc...kinda dumb ya know







.


----------



## meyerovb

I'm looking for a device that will play blu ray discs at high video quality (i've got a 50" pioneer plasma... i'll notice), has support for HD netflix streaming, and for playon/windows media server (upnp or dlna), and most importantly, won't turn into a jet airplane in the middle of a movie (ala PS3 noisy fan!) Any suggestions?


----------



## convergencejunki

That's the crux. It seems for under $450 you can only get either a high quality, super slow player or a lower quality, relatively fast (under 45 seconds) player.


----------



## Curt31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnked6* /forum/post/17011078
> 
> 
> I just ordered a LN55B650 last week and would like to take advantage of Hd by getting a new blu-ray player. I would like to spend around $200 for the player. The player would be used only for,
> 
> 
> 1. Watching blu-rays rented from Netflix, so would like a player that doesn't have trouble reading scratched discs.
> 
> 
> 2. Streaming Netflix
> 
> 
> 
> Some choices I've been considering,
> 
> 
> Samsung P1600: Cnet states that Samsung players have a troubled history of not being able to read some discs. Also, the recent user reviews of the P1600 on Cnet and Amazon have been filled with people having trouble with their player breaking down. Aside from these issues seems like a very good player.
> 
> 
> Samsung P2500: I can get a refurbished one for about the same price as the P1600. Again, the same issues with the P1600 applies to the P2500.
> 
> 
> LG BD 370: User reviews seem to be good, there doesn't seem to be a lot of people having trouble reading discs or with quality control on this model. The only thing keeping me from buying this player is Cnet's review that states the picture quality on the 370 is under par compared to the other blu-ray players in it's class. That and some people here have complained about lip syncing issues.
> 
> 
> Overall I think I'm leaning to the 370 because of reliability and the fact that it doesn't have problems reading discs. However, I don't like having to settle for lower picture quality.



Maybe you should consider the 390 Cnet rates that one the best Blueray player they have tested to date.


Tom j.


----------



## whorunit

Can anyone tell me a blu ray player other than the PS3 that can stream using Tversity?

Looking for a second player for the bedroom.

Thanks


----------



## ndrj69

OK, which is better??? Incredible upscaling capability is a must, the rest is gravy. I can get both for the same price right now. The 360 has had fair reviews from what I have seen, the JVC is relatively well liked here...help!


----------



## ousooner2

Hey guys, I was in my local Wal-Mart and saw that the Magnavox NB530MGX was only $98. I was wondering if this was good player?? I've got a Samsung 50" 550 Plasma and full Energy surround so I want to get something of decent quality but i'd like to stay under $175. I've looked at my local craigslist but can't seem to find anything right now. I was wondering if this Magnavox player will be the best for PQ/SQ since thats all I'm worried about. I don't need all the extra's right now (just a college student).


Magnavox NB530MGX??

Insignia player @ BB??

JVC if it ever comes down a bit more??

Sony BDP-S300 = $100 (USED)

Samsung BDP-1500 = $139 (USED)


What should I do?? Some guy has a Sony BDP-S300 for sale for $100 bucks that just posted on Craigslist and I found a Samsung BDP-1500 for $139. Is that one better?? Sorry for all the questions but I have just started looking at blu-ray players so I'm a newb to this section. Thanks for the help guys!!


----------



## met64

After reading through all the threads here it looks like all three players have had issues. My onoly reason for upgrading is I want the ability to stream my movies (in addition to my Apple TV)... So; which one? The 4600 wins hands down "cool factor" and is more $$... My projector is the JVC RS-2 and the pre-amp is Integra 9.8. Any thoughts/ advice? Thxs!!


----------



## slvrdrgn123

Seeing how the PS3 slim that I've been waiting for is going to come out in a few weeks. Should I go return the Pioneer 51FD and wait for the PS3?


----------



## Brewsterx

A few weeks ago I just missed the last local $150 Best Buy BDP-51FD, so I couldn't bring myself to pay for a BDP-320. I also had initially rejected the idea of the 120, but now it is available for $200. Initially I would use it connected directly to a Pioneer PRO-111FD, so the KURO link and the Pioneer remote control are of some value. I don't need analog audio in this case. If I want more audio capability later, I can use it with my Yamaha RX-V663 receiver. The Yamaha has Burr-Brown DACs, but I don't know how they compare to the DACs on the other Pioneer players. If I decide I need additional video post processing, my 111FD seems to have capabilities similar to the BDP-320, say. I don't care about DVD upscaling.


120 Pros - Style matches TV, KURO link, remote may work well with my TV, fast loading, video and audio capabilities may match my needs

120 Cons - Not great on damaged discs? mediocre build quality, (...other?)


Will there be much difference in video quality between the BDP-120 and $300 range players like the 320? If there is, can the capabilities of my 111FD display make up the difference?


----------



## ousooner2

Well I picked up the Magnavox today and I popped in Shooter and it looks ok but I swear it looked better on my HD-DVD player back then. Some parts look kinda fuzzy and out of focus. I'm not sure if its the movie or the player but it looks about the same as when I watched it in "HD" on cable. Kinda gay too b/c it doesn't have HD soundtracks so I can't test out the HD audio....guess I'll have to buy another Blu-Ray....BLACK HAWK DOWN!!!


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ousooner2* /forum/post/17024594
> 
> 
> Well I picked up the Magnavox today and I popped in Shooter and it looks ok but I swear it looked better on my HD-DVD player back then. Some parts look kinda fuzzy and out of focus. I'm not sure if its the movie or the player but it looks about the same as when I watched it in "HD" on cable. Kinda gay too b/c it doesn't have HD soundtracks so I can't test out the HD audio....guess I'll have to buy another Blu-Ray....BLACK HAWK DOWN!!!



You don't need to post this in numerous multiple threads.


----------



## daniel steinberg

Hi there everyone! I am hoping that someone might be able to help recommend a blu-ray player with some specific requirements, it would be to install in my condo building's theater room.


The ideal player would have the following three criteria:


-relatively inexpensive (since the building has a tight budget for these types of things)


-able to play blu-ray discs at their full resolution from component outputs. The current DVD player it would replace has component cables run to the projector and they would want to simply swap out the old player for the new one. The projector does not even have HDMI, just component.


-Ability to play back 1080i .mpeg files, with AC-3 audio, from a connected USB thumb drive or 2.5" portable hard disc. This feature would be nice (for me anyway), since I have a lot of hi-def movies archived from my TivoHD, that I have converted to generic 1080i mpeg files, and it would be great to brings some of them down to the theater and watch them through the blu-ray player.


Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## ousooner2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmpage2* /forum/post/17025639
> 
> 
> You don't need to post this in numerous multiple threads.



Well noone post in these "blu ray forums" so it looked like I needed all I could get


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daniel steinberg* /forum/post/17026805
> 
> 
> Hi there everyone! I am hoping that someone might be able to help recommend a blu-ray player with some specific requirements, it would be to install in my condo building's theater room.
> 
> 
> The ideal player would have the following three criteria:
> 
> 
> -relatively inexpensive (since the building has a tight budget for these types of things)
> 
> 
> -able to play blu-ray discs at their full resolution from component outputs. The current DVD player it would replace has component cables run to the projector and they would want to simply swap out the old player for the new one. The projector does not even have HDMI, just component.
> 
> 
> -Ability to play back 1080i .mpeg files, with AC-3 audio, from a connected USB thumb drive or 2.5" portable hard disc. This feature would be nice (for me anyway), since I have a lot of hi-def movies archived from my TivoHD, that I have converted to generic 1080i mpeg files, and it would be great to brings some of them down to the theater and watch them through the blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!



I think any player with component and USB will do what you want, although you will have to check the mpeg support.


I know the OPPO BDP-83 will, but it is $499.


-Bill


----------



## daniel steinberg

Mods, thanks for moving my post to the appropriate thread. I have not spent much time on this sub-forum and probably should have noticed there was a catch-all thread for these types of questions.


In doing some reserach, it seems that prices have stabilized a lot ($200-300) and all models have component output, so really my main criteria is feature #3: the ability to attach a thumb drive or portable usb hard drive, and play back 1080i mpg files with AC-3 sound. This is the native format of all my archived .tivo files and ideally I would not want to have to convert/transcode the files to some other codec.


Thanks!


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daniel steinberg* /forum/post/17027089
> 
> 
> Mods, thanks for moving my post to the appropriate thread. I have not spent much time on this sub-forum and probably should have noticed there was a catch-all thread for these types of questions.
> 
> 
> In doing some reserach, it seems that prices have stabilized a lot ($200-300) and all models have component output, so really my main criteria is feature #3: the ability to attach a thumb drive or portable usb hard drive, and play back 1080i mpg files with AC-3 sound. This is the native format of all my archived .tivo files and ideally I would not want to have to convert/transcode the files to some other codec.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Might want to check out the JVC BP1, especially if you have an HH Gregg nearby. Only big drawback is USB drive support is limited to FAT32 and files under 4gb. Same holds for the Oppo BDP-83 and LG 370. The LG 390 is the only player I know of, to date, that supports NTFS and files over 4gb.


----------



## daniel steinberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/17027082
> 
> 
> I think any player with component and USB will do what you want, although you will have to check the mpeg support.
> 
> 
> I know the OPPO BDP-83 will, but it is $499.
> 
> 
> -Bill



I had a feeling the Oppo might do this, knowing their history of feaure flexibility. I can safely say the condo board would not pay that kind of premium though.


Quickly looking through the amazon top sellers, I am having trouble finding a $200-300 model that does support this. I see plenty of support for divx and some for AVC/H264 type of stuff, but do not see support for mpg video from an attached usb drive.


A niche feature maybe, but this would be perfect for how I would use it.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daniel steinberg* /forum/post/17027120
> 
> 
> I had a feeling the Oppo might do this, knowing their history of feaure flexibility. I can safely say the condo board would not pay that kind of premium though.
> 
> 
> Quickly looking through the amazon top sellers, I am having trouble finding a $200-300 model that does support this. I see plenty of support for divx and some for AVC/H264 type of stuff, but do not see support for mpg video from an attached usb drive.
> 
> 
> A niche feature maybe, but this would be perfect for how I would use it.



I think of mpg as a more basic format; could be the players support it but it is not mentioned in the brief specs. You would have to dig further.


-Bill


----------



## daniel steinberg

I guess one method I could try, is to load up a 16 gig USB stick with a sample movie file, and then head down to Best Buy.


Then on whatever mainstream players are actually hooked up to a display, I could insert said thumb drive and then see if it works.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daniel steinberg* /forum/post/17027639
> 
> 
> I guess one method I could try, is to load up a 16 gig USB stick with a sample movie file, and then head down to Best Buy.
> 
> 
> Then on whatever mainstream players are actually hooked up to a display, I could insert said thumb drive and then see if it works.



I'd say you're on to something, but I'd hit HHGregg too if you have one nearby. Something tells me the JVC BP1 is your most likely candidate, at least in your price range. What is the file-size range of your .tivo files? Under 4gb and Fat32 filesystem is the requirement of every player other than the LG 390.


----------



## daniel steinberg

Hmm, that could be a problem. The typical 2 hour movie is around 8-10 gigs, way bigger than 4 gigabytes. So I think the thumb drive/2.5" portable drive would have to be formatted NTFS.


----------



## ejunior2

I have an older Pioneer Elite reciever that doesn't have HDMI switching but it does have 5 channel input for SACD and the like. I'm in the market for a new Blu Ray player and am thinking can just get one that doesthe TrueHD/DTSHD decoding internally and has discreet outputs. Would that work for my situation?


If so, I've seen the LG BD390 and Panny BD80K both would work. Are their any others I should consider?


Erik


----------



## swarm87

your probably going to be told to use the sticky, but IMO youd be good with any player with 7.1ch analog out as 90% of those players internally decode, as for scad youd probably want look at the oppo if thats in your price range


----------



## Kal Rubinson

1. Discrete outputs.

2. SACD

3. Oppo is fine.


----------



## JJust

I have the Onkyo PR-SC885P Pre/Pro which I understand already has an excellent video processor. I already have an Oppo DVD player for SACD. I am thinking that I need a Blue Ray Disc player whith source direct so as to best utilize the external processor. The catch is that I am a Youtube addict (60's music video clips mainly). Which if any Blue Ray Disc player has video source direct and Youtube acess?


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JJust* /forum/post/17029605
> 
> 
> I have the Onkyo PR-SC885P Pre/Pro which I understand already has an excellent video processor. I already have an Oppo DVD player for SACD. I am thinking that I need a Blue Ray Disc player whith source direct so as to best utilize the external processor. The catch is that I am a Youtube addict (60's music video clips mainly). Which if any Blue Ray Disc player has video source direct and Youtube acess?



I believe the Panny60/80 does both.


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejunior2* /forum/post/17028870
> 
> 
> I have an older Pioneer Elite reciever that doesn't have HDMI switching but it does have 5 channel input for SACD and the like. I'm in the market for a new Blu Ray player and am thinking can just get one that doesthe TrueHD/DTSHD decoding internally and has discreet outputs. Would that work for my situation?
> 
> 
> If so, I've seen the LG BD390 and Panny BD80K both would work. Are their any others I should consider?
> 
> 
> Erik



The denon 3800 has analog outputs. It's a bit pricey by today's standards, but you didn't mention your budget.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JJust* /forum/post/17029605
> 
> 
> I have the Onkyo PR-SC885P Pre/Pro which I understand already has an excellent video processor. I already have an Oppo DVD player for SACD. I am thinking that I need a Blue Ray Disc player whith source direct so as to best utilize the external processor. The catch is that I am a Youtube addict (60's music video clips mainly). Which if any Blue Ray Disc player has video source direct and Youtube acess?



Which Oppo player do you have? If it's the 983, you'll probably get the best DVD scaling using the player. If it's any of the others, you can just set the output to 480i and go about your business (no need for source direct). That opens up your BD player choices, but the YouTube requirement pretty much limits you to Panasonic 60/80 and LG 370/390.


----------



## Alix23

was planning on buying a Sony BDP-S560 this week (on sale @ BestBuy for $299) for my living room. But eversince, the news about the PS3 slim came out, I'm torn and in a dilema!









I dont know if I should just buy the stand alone Bluray or buy the PS3.

I already own an original 60Gig PS3 in another bedroom that I use to play games and my intention was to get another bluray player for the living so we can watch movies on the big screen TV there.


My wife suggested to get the PS3 slim to use for games only, and to bring the 60gig "fat" PS3 into the living room for movies and also we can take advantage of all the card readers it offers to look at pics on the bigger LCD.


so, that being said, I'll listen to any suggestions.


Thank you all in advance

Alix


----------



## peterlee

Seems a like the PS3 Slim is the right choice. It is the same price as the standalone yet it has the more capability - games - which it sounds like you do play. The only reason I can see to favor the standalone over the Slim is if you don't think a game machine looks adult enough for your living room. The standalone won't be any faster or perform better for Blu-ray playback than the Slim (assuming the Slim performs the same as the PS3 which we'll have to wait and see when it is released).


If you do get the Slim, perhaps it would be better in the living room than the 60GB PS3. I have a 60GB PS3 and the fan is audible when it activates, which happens 10 minutes after the PS3 is turned on even if there's no activity. Don't know if it's the same with your PS3 but with the PS3 Slim using a smaller Cell processor as well as redesigned fan, perhaps it will be quieter and better for living room operation. But perhaps the ability to look at pictures is really important to you and your wife in which case the PS3 would be the better choice.


----------



## hdblu

560


----------



## Rogue74

Get a standalone player. Sell me the 60 gig.


----------



## Alix23

Man, this is a tough call. but I think I'm leaning towards another PS3. and will keep my PS3 (these Launch units are rare with the BC).









thank you all for the input.

*Peterlee: yeah, I have read that people noticed that the fan is very loud on their units, but mine seems to be quiet.


I probably should mention that my original PS3 died on my (YLOD) couple of months ago and I had to send it to Sony for another one. so I'm hoping that by only watching movies once/twice a week, it wont die on me. I will however, get the extended warranty for the PS3 slim when I purchase it, just in case!


----------



## peterlee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alix23* /forum/post/17036353
> 
> 
> I probably should mention that my original PS3 died on my (YLOD) couple of months ago and I had to send it to Sony for another one. so I'm hoping that by only watching movies once/twice a week, it wont die on me. I will however, get the extended warranty for the PS3 slim when I purchase it, just in case!



It's up to you if you want to get the extended warranty for your peace of mind but I doubt heavy use of your original PS3 had much to do with its failure. They're designed to operate continuously for years. You were unlucky enough to get a machine that had a defective part that failed prematurely and it may have died even if it had been rarely used. Personally, I don't think you need to limit the use of your new machine or pay extra for an extended warranty but you're understandably more skittish.


----------



## jessenj

I'm looking for a new player that can stream videos from my home PC with Windows shares that doesn't require a client on my PC. Does anyone know of such a player?


----------



## robertrobert

considering the following criteria:


* Looking to keep the price down low, hopefully around $200k or lower.

* Priority is with Blu-Ray PQ only since I have a Toshiba XA2 that does an adequate job with upconverting SD DVD's.

* Most Important Point Here: The second point above needs to be with component connections for PQ. Yes, I am not using HDMI at this point. I'm using a Pioneer Elite 53" RPTV (CRT based) that provides a stellar picture. Not all Blu-Ray players provide the best PQ via component and seems reviewers don't even look at component PQ many times. For example, Secrets to Home Theater and High Fidelity even said they could NOT recommend the PQ of the highly regarded Oppo 83 via component and said the same thing with the Pionner 51FD model. This is making my search quite difficult since the Pioneer was in my price range and really the one hoping to purchase.

* This is a big point here. I really want a unit that I don't need to keep worrying about getting firmware to fix problems. I did this with the XA2 and really hoping to just buy a Blu-Ray player and enjoy it with no problems with 1080p/24, lip sync, freezing or anything else.


My goal is to buy an awesome Blu-Ray player at a very competitive price that is worry free in the reliability category. When I do upgrade my TV, I can move the Blu-Ray player to another TV and buy a new unit if necessary. I was thinking of buying the Oppo 83 to start out with but with it costing $500, I don't believe this is the best decision to make until I upgrade my HDTV.


So what do you all think? Which is the player to get? I've been reading many other posts and can't believe all the little problems on some units that still need some FW update to fix or the fact that the PQ isn't that great thru component connections. I was very surprised to read this on the Oppo 83 and Pioneer 51FD.


Thanks in advance for the suggestions.


Robert


----------



## Makaveli Tha Don

I think you could get a pretty nice one for 200k


----------



## rwestley

Look at the buying suggestions on the "Help me Choose a Blu-Ray Player Thread."



There is no need for a special separate thread. On second though the moderators might want to start a special second for Blu-Ray players $100K and up.


----------



## teachsac

Help me choose a player thread is here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=969206 


S~


----------



## robertrobert

What is the best Blu-Ray player for around $200 or so (hopefully lower) that provides the best Blu-Ray PQ via component. I'm not interested in upconverting PQ at this point since I have a Toshiba XA2 that is good enough for me. Please don't be so quick to assume all players excel in PQ of Blu-Ray via the component connections since I was very surprised to read on Secrets to Home Theater and High Fidelity that they could NOT recommend even the stellar Oppo 83 or the Pioneer 51FD when it came to PQ via the component connections. I believe they said the signals don't go through the processor when HDMI is NOT used. Maybe this is common with all Blu-Ray players using component connections???


So with this said, I'm trying to determine the best Blu-Ray player at a great price that is also reliable and not always needing some FW upgrade to fix issues. No wonder 97% of Americans don't own a Blu-Ray player when I'm shocked at how many problems still exist that need some kind of FW fix.


When I upgrade my HDTV with HDMI inputs, I can look to buy the OPPO 83 and then move the Blu-Ray to another room.


Thanks,

Robert


----------



## yellowcanary73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertrobert* /forum/post/17048864
> 
> 
> What is the best Blu-Ray player for around $200 or so (hopefully lower) that provides the best Blu-Ray PQ via component. I'm not interested in upconverting PQ at this point since I have a Toshiba XA2 that is good enough for me. Please don't be so quick to assume all players excel in PQ of Blu-Ray via the component connections since I was very surprised to read on Secrets to Home Theater and High Fidelity that they could NOT recommend even the stellar Oppo 83 or the Pioneer 51FD when it came to PQ via the component connections. I believe they said the signals don't go through the processor when HDMI is NOT used. Maybe this is common with all Blu-Ray players using component connections???
> 
> 
> So with this said, I'm trying to determine the best Blu-Ray player at a great price that is also reliable and not always needing some FW upgrade to fix issues. No wonder 97% of Americans don't own a Blu-Ray player when I'm shocked at how many problems still exist that need some kind of FW fix.
> 
> 
> When I upgrade my HDTV with HDMI inputs, I can look to buy the OPPO 83 and then move the Blu-Ray to another room.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Robert



Your not going to find one that does not reqiure F/W updates thats just a fact.


----------



## robertrobert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yellowcanary73* /forum/post/17048922
> 
> 
> Your not going to find one that does not reqiure F/W updates thats just a fact.




Okay, fair enough, I've handled it before and can do it again if needed but there must be a unit that doesn't have at least nagging PQ issues that could be recommended with the criteria I listed. You don't have any opinions on this???


----------



## jmpage2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertrobert* /forum/post/17048957
> 
> 
> Okay, fair enough, I've handled it before and can do it again if needed but there must be a unit that doesn't have at least nagging PQ issues that could be recommended with the criteria I listed. You don't have any opinions on this???



The JVC and Panasonic are considered the best players at the price point you have indicated.


No player is perfect, $200 ones drastically less so.


----------



## saturation

This thread is one person's opinion on multiple players, but he does detailed comparisons unit by unit.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post17049326


----------



## gwsat

I heard a good story from my grandson today that demonstrates how little investigation many people do before buying a BD player. My grandson works as a cashier at a CVS pharmacy after school and on weekends. Today, a guy came in for a $40 refund on a portable DVD player he had bought. When my grandson asked the customer why he was returning the player, the customer said "because it won't play Blu-rays." If anybody posts to ask what's funny about that, I may slash my wrists.


----------



## SAVholic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlee* /forum/post/17036061
> 
> 
> Seems a like the PS3 Slim is the right choice. It is the same price as the standalone yet it has the more capability - games - which it sounds like you do play. The only reason I can see to favor the standalone over the Slim is if you don't think a game machine looks adult enough for your living room. The standalone won't be any faster or perform better for Blu-ray playback than the Slim (assuming the Slim performs the same as the PS3 which we'll have to wait and see when it is released).
> 
> 
> If you do get the Slim, perhaps it would be better in the living room than the 60GB PS3. I have a 60GB PS3 and the fan is audible when it activates, which happens 10 minutes after the PS3 is turned on even if there's no activity. Don't know if it's the same with your PS3 but with the PS3 Slim using a smaller Cell processor as well as redesigned fan, perhaps it will be quieter and better for living room operation. But perhaps the ability to look at pictures is really important to you and your wife in which case the PS3 would be the better choice.



Im on the same boat as ALIX23. And the "bitsreaming" of Dolby true HD & DTS-HD MA (even if is the "same" as LPCM) is more tantalizing than the price (IMO) Thanks for the post!


----------



## mattg3

Noticed a plasma manufacturer has built in wireless card in screens.Wondered if any blu ray players have wireless card in them?Seems like a very useful option.


----------



## tornadobox

Hey guys,


Sorry if this is the wrong place to post...but I'm looking for a Blu-Ray player that is $250 or under (could _possibly_ stretch up to $300 if it would be a huge difference in quality), and the kicker is that it needs Netflix streaming.


What do you guys recommend? I'll be hooking up via HDMI (on a 720p set), and I have a regular network connection available. Also, a majority of the content for now will be standard DVD (as opposed to Blu-Ray...though we'll start buying Blu-Ray as time goes on).


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tornadobox* /forum/post/17053192
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong place to post...but I'm looking for a Blu-Ray player that is $250 or under (could _possibly_ stretch up to $300 if it would be a huge difference in quality), and the kicker is that it needs Netflix streaming.
> 
> 
> What do you guys recommend? I'll be hooking up via HDMI (on a 720p set), and I have a regular network connection available. Also, a majority of the content for now will be standard DVD (as opposed to Blu-Ray...though we'll start buying Blu-Ray as time goes on).



What is the size and seating distance of your display? If it's a fairly small display (under 60") with average seating distance, I'd go for something like the Samsung 1600, 1590, or LG 370. With smaller displays and normal seating distances, you're really not going to see major PQ differences.


If you have a larger screen (front projection) or a close seating distance, you might be a good candidate for the older Samsung P2500/P2550 for its Reon HQV video scaling which is applied to bot DVD and Netflix content. Unfortunately Samsung discontinued use of Reon scaling in the P3600, but the P2500/2550 is still available for around $300 new on Amazon (sometimes dipping to $250) and $200 - $230 refurbished and open-box (check eCost and Amazon Marketplace).


If you have any interest in MKV file playback, the LG models may be of more interest... the 370 is limited to 4gb files and Fat32 file system, while the 390 adds support for NTFS file system and files over 4gb (as well as built-in wifi). The 390 is probably right at or just over your top-end budget, while the 370 is fairly easy to find in your ideal price range.


----------



## tornadobox

Thank you very much for the reply. We have a Sony 42" rear projection LCD HDTV (720p) and the seating distance is roughly 10'.


What is MKV file playback?


And between the Samsung 1600 and the LG 370, which would you choose?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17053305
> 
> 
> What is the size and seating distance of your display? If it's a fairly small display (under 60") with average seating distance, I'd go for something like the Samsung 1600, 1590, or LG 370. With smaller displays and normal seating distances, you're really not going to see major PQ differences.
> 
> 
> If you have a larger screen (front projection) or a close seating distance, you might be a good candidate for the older Samsung P2500/P2550 for its Reon HQV video scaling which is applied to bot DVD and Netflix content. Unfortunately Samsung discontinued use of Reon scaling in the P3600, but the P2500/2550 is still available for around $300 new on Amazon (sometimes dipping to $250) and $200 - $230 refurbished and open-box (check eCost and Amazon Marketplace).
> 
> 
> If you have any interest in MKV file playback, the LG models may be of more interest... the 370 is limited to 4gb files and Fat32 file system, while the 390 adds support for NTFS file system and files over 4gb (as well as built-in wifi). The 390 is probably right at or just over your top-end budget, while the 370 is fairly easy to find in your ideal price range.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

MKV is a file container (like .avi or .mp4) in which internet downloaded HD videos usually reside. The container is basically the file extension, while several different audio and video codecs (h.264, vc1, mpeg2, DD, DTS, FLAC) can be contained. More or less, it's the defacto file type for downloaded/traded HD videos on the web.


Given your situation, I'd probably pick which ever one I found the best deal on at the time. Right now, that's probably the P1590 from somewhere like Overstock.com (refurb) or Buydig or B&H (new).


The P1590 and P1600 are identical except for the front panel... the P1590 model is usually carried by discount wholesalers (Sams, Costco) and WalMart so they don't have to price-match other retailers on the P1600.


----------



## tornadobox

Thanks again for all the info, I ended up picking up the Samsung BD-P1590 for $209 plus tax from BJ's at lunch. I also snagged Transformers on Blu-Ray (I know, many of you probably don't like that movie, but my wife and I do)...so I'll hook it all up when I get home tonight!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17053415
> 
> 
> MKV is a file container (like .avi or .mp4) in which internet downloaded HD videos usually reside. The container is basically the file extension, while several different audio and video codecs (h.264, vc1, mpeg2, DD, DTS, FLAC) can be contained. More or less, it's the defacto file type for downloaded/traded HD videos on the web.
> 
> 
> Given your situation, I'd probably pick which ever one I found the best deal on at the time. Right now, that's probably the P1590 from somewhere like Overstock.com (refurb) or Buydig or B&H (new).
> 
> 
> The P1590 and P1600 are identical except for the front panel... the P1590 model is usually carried by discount wholesalers (Sams, Costco) and WalMart so they don't have to price-match other retailers on the P1600.


----------



## frostlich

Ok...been sitting on the sidelines after I made the doomed HD-DVD purchase awhile back...looking to enter the Bluray game after the prices came down a bit. I need it for the following:


Front projector with 106" screen connected via HDMI.

Picture quality is first consideration in this price point.

Netflix streaming wireless would not be a deal breaker, but I could definitely go w/o it.


Anything recommended for sub $200 that would look good on 106" screen?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

Won't help you with wireless, but you sound like a good candidate for the Samsung P2500/2550. It has Reon-HQV scaling which give top-notch picture quality for scaled DVDs and Netflix content. It's not super-fast but not slow either. It's not poorly built, but not built like a tank either. It's available for $200 - $230 refurbished or $275 - $300 new at various online retailers. Its current model replacement, the Samsung P3600, drops the HQV scaling. The P2500/2550 should have the absolute best PQ of any Netflix enabled device (BD player or otherwise) to date.


----------



## frostlich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17056500
> 
> 
> Won't help you with wireless, but you sound like a good candidate for the Samsung P2500/2550. It has Reon-HQV scaling which give top-notch picture quality for scaled DVDs and Netflix content. It's not super-fast but not slow either. It's not poorly built, but not built like a tank either. It's available for $200 - $230 refurbished or $275 - $300 new at various online retailers. Its current model replacement, the Samsung P3600, drops the HQV scaling. The P2500/2550 should have the absolute best PQ of any Netflix enabled device (BD player or otherwise) to date.



Thanks...very much appreciated. I was checking into the Sammy's, but figured it was wise to check here first.


If I went w/o a netflix enabled device? Guessing I should stick with something that has Reon-HQV scaling?


----------



## Kimwyn

I would appreciate any help you guys can offer, here is my situation:


I have a Pioneer KRP-500M and i am currently using the Motorstorm PS3 via Pioneer 919. Through this hook-up i notice some noise in most(if not all) the BDs i watch. I know that it isnt the TV because when i pause the BD, the noise pauses also, so i conclude it is coming from the PS3. I am looking for a BD player sub $500 *FOR STRICTLY PQ ATTRIBUTES* nothing else but PQ wise. I dont need any ethernet,analog outputs,bitstream audio, nothing of the likes, SIMPLY PQ. I was looking deeply into the Oppo because it seems to be the best player in the category but i just heard the Panny BD-60 provides superior PQ to the Oppo. So could you guys recommend the *BEST* BD player for PQ sub $500? I would appreciate all help. Thanks


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frostlich* /forum/post/17056558
> 
> 
> Thanks...very much appreciated. I was checking into the Sammy's, but figured it was wise to check here first.
> 
> 
> If I went w/o a netflix enabled device? Guessing I should stick with something that has Reon-HQV scaling?



Reon HQV and ABT VRS are the two predominant higher-end scaling solutions... there are other very compitent all-in-one and proprietary solutions, but these are the two best in the sub-$1k market. That said, the only BD player you'll find anywhere under $300 with either is the P2500/2550. Step up to $500 and you can get the highly regarded Oppo BDP-83 with ABT 2010, and for a bit more than that ($525 - $700) you can get the Denon 2010ci with the same ABT 2010 chipset.


----------



## Ben Franklin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17057117
> 
> 
> Reon HQV and ABT VRS are the two predominant higher-end scaling solutions... there are other very compitent all-in-one and proprietary solutions, but these are the two best in the sub-$1k market. That said, the only BD player you'll find anywhere under $300 with either is the P2500/2550. Step up to $500 and you can get the highly regarded Oppo BDP-83 with ABT 2010, and for a bit more than that ($525 - $700) you can get the Denon 2010ci with the same ABT 2010 chipset.



I would still like to see evidence that "higher-end scaling solutions" on the player do better than what a late model HDTV can do with a 480i input. I keep an ordinary DVD player for playing standard definition, since it is mult-region and plays both PAL and NTSC discs. I can't tell the difference between playing an SD DVD on it with what I see by playing it on my upscaling BD player. The biggest difference comes between recent SD DVDs and older ones. Some older ones, that looked OK when I used to play them on a 27 " CRT, are unwatchable on my 50" HDTV. Some recent ones look almosts as good as blue-rays, regardless of the player.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ben Franklin* /forum/post/17059672
> 
> 
> I would still like to see evidence that "higher-end scaling solutions" on the player do better than what a late model HDTV can do with a 480i input. I keep an ordinary DVD player for playing standard definition, since it is mult-region and plays both PAL and NTSC discs. I can't tell the difference between playing an SD DVD on it with what I see by playing it on my upscaling BD player. The biggest difference comes between recent SD DVDs and older ones. Some older ones, that looked OK when I used to play them on a 27 " CRT, are unwatchable on my 50" HDTV. Some recent ones look almosts as good as blue-rays, regardless of the player.



If you want to prove it to yourself, I'd go through the Spears & Munsil or HQV Benchmark tests. That said, the PQ impact may be negligible on a smaller set depending on the viewing distance. I reccomended something with decent scaling/processing/deinterlacing to FROSTLICH particularly because of having a large FP setup and shorter viewing distance ratio. On a 50" set at 10' the difference might be marginal. On a 100" screen at 10' any flaw in the processing will become much more noticeable.


----------



## Ben Franklin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17059815
> 
> 
> If you want to prove it to yourself, I'd go through the Spears & Munsil or HQV Benchmark tests. That said, the PQ impact may be negligible on a smaller set depending on the viewing distance. I reccomended something with decent scaling/processing/deinterlacing to FROSTLICH particularly because of having a large FP setup and shorter viewing distance ratio. On a 50" set at 10' the difference might be marginal. On a 100" screen at 10' any flaw in the processing will become much more noticeable.



Thanks. I don't think it is emphasized enough that the expensive upscaling solutions are for the 100" screens, not for the 98% of the other DVD watchers.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kimwyn* /forum/post/17056902
> 
> 
> I have a Pioneer KRP-500M and i am currently using the Motorstorm PS3 via Pioneer 919. Through this hook-up i notice some noise in most(if not all) the BDs i watch. I know that it isnt the TV because when i pause the BD, the noise pauses also, so i conclude it is coming from the PS3. I am looking for a BD player sub $500 *FOR STRICTLY PQ ATTRIBUTES* nothing else but PQ wise. I dont need any ethernet,analog outputs,bitstream audio, nothing of the likes, SIMPLY PQ. I was looking deeply into the Oppo because it seems to be the best player in the category but i just heard the Panny BD-60 provides superior PQ to the Oppo. So could you guys recommend the *BEST* BD player for PQ sub $500? I would appreciate all help. Thanks



I have been using a 40 gig PS3 to play BDs on a Pioneer Kuro 6020 for over a year and could not be happier with the arrangement. The PS3 and 6020 are connected via a Yamaha RX-V3900 using HDMI. The PQ of 1080p BDs has been uniformly wonderful and I have never seen any sign of extraneous noise. I have never heard of a PS3 producing the kind of symptoms that you have described. PS3s fail on occasion, of course, but not that way as far as I know.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ben Franklin* /forum/post/17060613
> 
> 
> Thanks. I don't think it is emphasized enough that the expensive upscaling solutions are for the 100" screens, not for the 98% of the other DVD watchers.



I agree that the difference between absolute and practical is often overlooked, but that's the case in almost any technically driven hobby or forum where minute differences can be obsessed over.


----------



## MiamiC70

Denon DVD-2500BTCI or DBP-2010CI for use with a Denon 4310ci?


----------



## hdblu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MiamiC70* /forum/post/17063757
> 
> 
> Denon DVD-2500BTCI or DBP-2010CI for use with a Denon 4310ci?



I would go for the 2010 over the 2500, I have just bought a 3800 for a very good price or if I did get a 3800 at a good price I would of gone the 2010 way.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17063360
> 
> 
> I agree that the difference between absolute and practical is often overlooked, but that's the case in almost any technically driven hobby or forum where minute differences can be obsessed over.



Well stated. An immutable truth of home theater is that as you spend more money for any given component, you get less improvement. That's all right, though, because folks who spend premium prices for exotic HT gear are bound to know that -- aren't they?


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/17065495
> 
> 
> Well stated. An immutable truth of home theater is that as you spend more money for any given component, you get less improvement. That's all right, though, because folks who spend premium prices for exotic HT gear are bound to know that -- aren't they?



aka the law of diminishing returns , iirc?


----------



## SRR

I think I have made up my mind, well I have narrowed it down to two players.


First I have a Sony 350 player. And it has been pretty trouble free, but the JVC and the LG 370 seem like nice players for different reasons of course. If I got the LG I guess I would want to subscribe to netflix again, although I had way to many discs look like previous renters took sand paper to the discs and thus they wouldn't play or they would skip, etc. Ok maybe not sand paper but it was pretty bad. Anyways I think I am leaning towards the JVC because how fast it loads. I am not into divx, I don't have plans of streaming anything, except you tube which brings me back to the LG. I have a network cable run to where the Blu-ray player sits, so I don't need wireless and for audio I have a Onkyo 805 that does all the decoding, sooooo I come here asking someone to push me over the edge one way or another.


Cash on hand is $275 or less, $200 would be better. If I get to indecisive I am just going to get a netbook instead that I don't need! Oh whatever I do I would probably sell the Sony 350, so if there is a player that blows away these two I could go sell that, and then have a little more money on hand to buy something a little more expensive. But I really would like to stay within the 200-275 range.



EDIT:


I have a Sony LCD 720p projector, and a LG 32inch LCD TV that the player will run to, HDMI to the projector and component/with coax digital to the upstairs TV.


----------



## Curt31

Hay can someone suggest a nice 2.1 computer sound system I could use in the bedroom for my new 37 inch LCD. I have it hooked up to a Samsung 1500 Bluray player, got it for a unbelievable price because it was open box but it's been flawless. Just need better acoustics without spending a bundle will leave that for the new 50 inch I plan on for the family room with surround sound. Thanks!


Tom j.


----------



## GoCaboNow

Is there a player that gives the best BLURAY picture in the under $300 range?

I have a 130" scope screen and have been using a PS3 for Bluray but am thinking of going to a dedicated player for bitstream capability. If I could also get a better pic out of it I would be even happier.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoCaboNow* /forum/post/17073960
> 
> 
> Is there a player that gives the best BLURAY picture in the under $300 range?
> 
> I have a 130" scope screen and have been using a PS3 for Bluray but am thinking of going to a dedicated player for bitstream capability. If I could also get a better pic out of it I would be even happier.



You're really not going to see much of a PQ difference for BD regardless... there are some variances in how color decoding is implemented, along with noise reduction, and deinterlacing of the random 1080i BD... but overall, native BD PQ is pretty much the same across the board barring major design or software flaws.


DVD scaling is where you'll see major differences across the board. Under $300, your best players for DVD scaling are probably going to be the Samsung P2500/2550, Pioneer 51FD (if you can find one), and JVC XV-BP1... pretty much in that order. The JVC is fast and also supports MKV. The Pioneer is slow but built extremely well. The Samsung has Reon HQV video processing, very decent load times, and Netflix streaming.


----------



## GoCaboNow

yeah that was my finding a couple of years ago. I had hoped maybe there was a new holy grail of pq out there somewhere. Thanks for the response!


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoCaboNow* /forum/post/17074132
> 
> 
> yeah that was my findings a couple of years ago. I had hoped maybe there was a new holy grail of pq out there somewhere. Thanks for the response!



Not at sub-$300... with Samsung moving away from Reon processing (probably because of the original IP owner going belly-up) there aren't any current-model players offering higher-end video processing in this price range. You have to step up to $500 - $600 players like the Oppo BDP-83 and Denon 2010ci to get this kind of processing, though the JVC BP1 is the current PQ and speed dark horse, and it uses an unknown or all-in-one chipset.


----------



## GoCaboNow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17074034
> 
> 
> You're really not going to see much of a PQ difference for BD regardless... there are some variances in how color decoding is implemented, along with noise reduction, and deinterlacing of the random 1080i BD... but overall, native BD PQ is pretty much the same across the board barring major design or software flaws.
> 
> 
> DVD scaling is where you'll see major differences across the board. Under $300, your best players for DVD scaling are probably going to be the Samsung P2500/2550, Pioneer 51FD (if you can find one), and JVC XV-BP1... pretty much in that order. The JVC is fast and also supports MKV. The Pioneer is slow but built extremely well. The Samsung has Reon HQV video processing, very decent load times, and Netflix streaming.



Actually, what I would really like in a player is a good frame interpolation feature since my projector does not have. I had hoped the new ps3 would do that since they have the processing horsepower built in...


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoCaboNow* /forum/post/17073960
> 
> 
> Is there a player that gives the best BLURAY picture in the under $300 range?
> 
> I have a 130" scope screen and have been using a PS3 for Bluray but am thinking of going to a dedicated player for bitstream capability. If I could also get a better pic out of it I would be even happier.



Check out the new PS3 Slim. It now has the ability to send HD audio Codecs to a receiver via bitstream. Better yet, the price has come down a hundred bucks to $299.99.


As far as PQ is concerned, BDs and their players are digital, thus, I suggest there will be no differences in PQ significant enough for anybody to be able to recognize in a double blind A-B test.


----------



## iontyre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17074161
> 
> 
> Not at sub-$300... with Samsung moving away from Reon processing (probably because of the original IP owner going belly-up) there aren't any current-model players offering higher-end video processing in this price range. You have to step up to $500 - $600 players like the Oppo BDP-83 and Denon 2010ci to get this kind of processing, though the JVC BP1 is the current PQ and speed dark horse, and it uses an unknown or all-in-one chipset.



You all keep forgetting the Pioneer BDP-320. EXCELLENT PQ in an under $300 player. Beats the JVC easily.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iontyre* /forum/post/17077045
> 
> 
> You all keep forgetting the Pioneer BDP-320. EXCELLENT PQ in an under $300 player. Beats the JVC easily.



I don't know if it "easily" beats the JVC... it may marginally beat the JVC, but at the expense of speed and a 50% cost increase. It's a good player, but at that price I'd be going for the absolute PQ of the Samsung P2500, along with Netflix. The JVC just seems to be the value leader on the low end, with the Samsung as the absolute PQ king under $300.


----------



## djc9

I've got a Samsung DLP 61" (bulb-based 1080p) and am in need of a bluray player to replace the first-gen player I recently gave away.


I still have my Toshiba HD-A2 that I use for upscaling SD and HD-DVD and am happy with it for those purposes.


I do use Netflix, Pandora is a nice perk but not necessary.


Jump on the Costco Samsung 1590 (a 1600) for $170 or try for a refurb 2500/2550 on eBay? I've been checking the local Best Buys and nothing is turning up open box.


From what I can gather in this situation I'm weighing the cheaper price and great Costco warranty for the 1600 vs. better Reon HQV, integrated wireless, shorter warranty for the 2500/2550.


I think the HD-A2 is a better upscaler (sending 1080i to my tv which de-interlaces to 1080p) than the 1600 but not sure about the 2500/2550. My tv doesn't accept 1080p/24.


This would be feeding into an HK 254.


Any input is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djc9* /forum/post/17079416
> 
> 
> I've got a Samsung DLP 61" (bulb-based 1080p) and am in need of a bluray player to replace the first-gen player I recently gave away.
> 
> 
> I still have my Toshiba HD-A2 that I use for upscaling SD and HD-DVD and am happy with it for those purposes.
> 
> 
> I do use Netflix, Pandora is a nice perk but not necessary.
> 
> 
> Jump on the Costco Samsung 1590 (a 1600) for $170 or try for a refurb 2500/2550 on eBay? I've been checking the local Best Buys and nothing is turning up open box.
> 
> 
> From what I can gather in this situation I'm weighing the cheaper price and great Costco warranty for the 1600 vs. better Reon HQV, integrated wireless, shorter warranty for the 2500/2550.
> 
> 
> I think the HD-A2 is a better upscaler (sending 1080i to my tv which de-interlaces to 1080p) than the 1600 but not sure about the 2500/2550. My tv doesn't accept 1080p/24.
> 
> 
> This would be feeding into an HK 254.
> 
> 
> Any input is appreciated, thanks.



if you're gonna go with a samsung, i'd go with the 2500/2550. should be a little better sd dvd pq than the hd-a2.


----------



## luciano136

Ok, I've decided BlueRay might be the best way to go but I'm really overwhelmed in my search for the best BlueRay player for my purposes. This is my setup and needs/wants:


* Epson Homecinema 400 projecting a 120" image (possibly upgrading to 6500UB later)

* This is linked to my HK AVR 354.


Wants/needs:

* Obviously a great image for BlueRay and regular DVD (mostly watched at this time);

* Streaming support for at least Netflix; pandora and others would be nice as well but less important;

* Possibility of a USB port where you can connect an external hard drive with music and such would also be awesome.

* Really no need for a gaming console since we have an XBox 360.

* Budget is kind of open but if I can keep it under $500, that would be great


Thanks for any tips!!


----------



## MadMacStew

I needed top-class Blu-Ray *and* top-class upscaling of my 700 existing DVDs, so I went for the Samsung 2500. Great player, BD picture as good as anything I've seen, and upscaling as good as anything this side of £1,000.


----------



## jashan17

We already have a PS3 for the home theatre in our basement and would like to purchase a Blu-ray player for our HDTV upstairs. What will be the best blu ray player (cheaper preferred) under 400. I've heard good things about the OPPO BDP-83 but it is a little out of our price range.

Thanks

We have a 43inch sony bravia upstairs with no sound system, just the tv's. So if you can also maybe suggest a good package with sound and everything that will be even better.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jashan17* /forum/post/17085968
> 
> 
> We already have a PS3 for the home theatre in our basement and would like to purchase a Blu-ray player for our HDTV upstairs. What will be the best blu ray player (cheaper preferred) under 400. I've heard good things about the OPPO BDP-83 but it is a little out of our price range.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> We have a 43inch sony bravia upstairs with no sound system, just the tv's. So if you can also maybe suggest a good package with sound and everything that will be even better.



I'd say about anything out there will be plenty for your use... especially if you're sitting any more than 6' away. Something like the $98 Magnavox from WalMart would really be all you need.


----------



## iontyre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17077207
> 
> 
> I don't know if it "easily" beats the JVC... it may marginally beat the JVC, but at the expense of speed and a 50% cost increase. It's a good player, but at that price I'd be going for the absolute PQ of the Samsung P2500, along with Netflix. The JVC just seems to be the value leader on the low end, with the Samsung as the absolute PQ king under $300.



Sorry, don't agree. I've seen several direct comparisons that have the 320 well ahead of the JVC in PQ and AQ. And you can get it for well under $300 if you shop around.


Samsung's have too many disc problems for me. Pio 320 has almost none.


These are blu-ray players, first and foremost. What should count most is PQ and AQ, and disc reading reliability. Gimmicks like the streaming and loading speed should be secondary considerations.


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iontyre* /forum/post/17087795
> 
> 
> Sorry, don't agree. I've seen several direct comparisons that have the 320 well ahead of the JVC in PQ and AQ. And you can get it for well under $300 if you shop around.
> 
> 
> Samsung's have too many disc problems for me. Pio 320 has almost none.
> 
> 
> These are blu-ray players, first and foremost. What should count most is PQ and AQ, and disc reading reliability. Gimmicks like the streaming and loading speed should be secondary considerations.



I agree with your Blu-ray priorities, but where are these "direct comparisons" you refer to? Did you read these, or did you see them in person?


----------



## Lew L

I am upgrading my system to include an Elite Pro 141FD monitor and a new blu-ray player. Is there a real-world (i.e. a difference that you can actuially see or hear) between the Elite models BDP-09FD and BDP-23FD and the Oppo BDP-83 when the viewing distance is about 13-14 feet? Is the BDP-09 worth the extra $$ over the Elite BDP-23FD and the Oppo BDP-83? Does the Kuro Direct link give any advantage to the Pioneers? How do load times compare? (Granted I am upgrading from a first generation Sony BDP, so anything will be an improvement in load times.)


The players will be hooked up using the HDMI cable through an Integra 7.8 receiver to tghe monitor. The speakers are Paradigm Studio 40 and CC-47 v.3 up front with Paradigm in-ceilings for the rear.


Thanks,


Lew


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iontyre* /forum/post/17087795
> 
> 
> Sorry, don't agree. I've seen several direct comparisons that have the 320 well ahead of the JVC in PQ and AQ. And you can get it for well under $300 if you shop around.
> 
> 
> Samsung's have too many disc problems for me. Pio 320 has almost none.
> 
> 
> These are blu-ray players, first and foremost. What should count most is PQ and AQ, and disc reading reliability. Gimmicks like the streaming and loading speed should be secondary considerations.



Dictating others priorities the first big red flag I see here. Hearing differences in ANY audio transmitted over HDMI, decoded or bitstreamed, is another. If you're reffering to analog output, I'll concede that it's POSSIBLE there's an audible difference, and the lack of 7ch analog on the JVC may be a deal breaker for some.


Your gimmick is another man's killer app... Your feature is another man's waste of money... and vice-versa.


----------



## Stimby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17057117
> 
> 
> Reon HQV and ABT VRS are the two predominant higher-end scaling solutions... there are other very compitent all-in-one and proprietary solutions, but these are the two best in the sub-$1k market. That said, the only BD player you'll find anywhere under $300 with either is the P2500/2550. Step up to $500 and you can get the highly regarded Oppo BDP-83 with ABT 2010, and for a bit more than that ($525 - $700) you can get the Denon 2010ci with the same ABT 2010 chipset.



I'd like to point out the Denon doesn't have the full implementation of the ABT VRS - it has only the scaler, and not the deinterlacer(which is far more important), it actually uses the 1030 chip. The Oppo has the full 2010 chipset.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stimby* /forum/post/17088382
> 
> 
> I'd like to point out the Denon doesn't have the full implementation of the ABT VRS - it has only the scaler, and not the deinterlacer(which is far more important), it actually uses the 1030 chip. The Oppo has the full 2010 chipset.



Good catch. It was either speculated or incorrectly reported that it had the 2010... maybe speculated because even some of the mid/lower end Denon AVRs are implementing 2010. 1030 would be appropriate and appreciated at the 1610 price point, but at the 2010ci's price point I expect more.


----------



## Ben Franklin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jashan17* /forum/post/17085968
> 
> 
> We already have a PS3 for the home theatre in our basement and would like to purchase a Blu-ray player for our HDTV upstairs. What will be the best blu ray player (cheaper preferred) under 400. I've heard good things about the OPPO BDP-83 but it is a little out of our price range.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> We have a 43inch sony bravia upstairs with no sound system, just the tv's. So if you can also maybe suggest a good package with sound and everything that will be even better.



This year I bought a new HDMI 5.1 sound system and blu-ray player to go with my 50" Samsung DLP and I am very happy with the results. You can get a Panasonic DMP BD60 player and a Panasonic SC-HT56 sound system. Sixth Avenue Electronics seems to run deals on the combo. Currently they are offering it for $425.60 shipped + tax for New Jersey and New York residents (Use Code ALF5). You probably can get them for less than $400 with a bit of work. I wrote a long review of the sound system on Amazon.


----------



## ndrj69

PS3 - $100 price cut...is it worth it??? Pros/cons? Loud? Any and all thoughts will be appreciated. I am looking for the perfect blu-ray under $300. Bought and returned a few d/t poor upscaling.


Thanks


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lew L* /forum/post/17087992
> 
> 
> I am upgrading my system to include an Elite Pro 141FD monitor and a new blu-ray player. Is there a real-world (i.e. a difference that you can actuially see or hear) between the Elite models BDP-09FD and BDP-23FD and the Oppo BDP-83 when the viewing distance is about 13-14 feet? Is the BDP-09 worth the extra $$ over the Elite BDP-23FD and the Oppo BDP-83? Does the Kuro Direct link give any advantage to the Pioneers? How do load times compare? (Granted I am upgrading from a first generation Sony BDP, so anything will be an improvement in load times.)
> 
> 
> The players will be hooked up using the HDMI cable through an Integra 7.8 receiver to tghe monitor. The speakers are Paradigm Studio 40 and CC-47 v.3 up front with Paradigm in-ceilings for the rear.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Lew



if using hdmi for audio the oppo or 23 would be the best bet--no need to pay the extra for an upscale analog stage youre not gonna utilize. the 09 probably has a slight pq advantage but on a flat screen at that distance will be negligable.


----------



## pkasting

Looking for a Blu-Ray player to replace my current DVD player.


AV setup:

* 40" 1080i direct-view CRT with component inputs, sitting about 8-10 feet away

* 5.1 receiver

Both pieces are circa 2002 and thus don't have HDMI.


Important:

* Price

* Loading speed

* PQ, if I would notice any difference on the above set

* Build quality


Not important:

* Netflix

* AVCHD, USB, SD, whatever playback (just playing DVDs and BDs)

* Game playing (unless the PS3 really would be the best set)

* DVD upscaling (TV has a good scaler)


I have heard options like JVC BP1, LG BD370, and a year ago when I looked into this, the Panasonic DMP-BD35 which seems to have morphed into the BD60 by now. I am also willing to get cheapo $99 players if they would be just as good as the more expensive ones. Having a hard time finding comparative reviews (or just flat-out comparisons) of a large number of these more "budget" players...


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkasting* /forum/post/17091902
> 
> 
> * 40" 1080i direct-view CRT with component inputs, sitting about 8-10 feet away



On that TV, at that viewing distance, IMO get the cheapest player you can find.


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ndrj69* /forum/post/17091506
> 
> 
> PS3 - $100 price cut...is it worth it??? Pros/cons? Loud? Any and all thoughts will be appreciated. I am looking for the perfect blu-ray under $300. Bought and returned a few d/t poor upscaling.
> 
> 
> Thanks



if youre looking for upscaling the pioneers (320 or above) would be a better bet than the ps3. better yet you could get an oppo dvd or denon 2910/20/30 and lose the layer change pauses and get a separate blu ray player. iif the layer change bothers you like it does me i dont know of many blu players that dont have this at the price point but if it doesnt bother you then by all means go for it. if youre a gamer then the ps3 makes more sense but it probably isnt the worlds best upscaler.


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17089224
> 
> 
> Good catch. It was either speculated or incorrectly reported that it had the 2010... maybe speculated because even some of the mid/lower end Denon AVRs are implementing 2010. 1030 would be appropriate and appreciated at the 1610 price point, but at the 2010ci's price point I expect more.



yes they (1610 and 2010) do seem to be a hard sell with hdmi avrs abounding and the oppo in town...


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkasting* /forum/post/17091902
> 
> 
> Looking for a Blu-Ray player to replace my current DVD player.
> 
> 
> AV setup:
> 
> * 40" 1080i direct-view CRT with component inputs, sitting about 8-10 feet away
> 
> * 5.1 receiver
> 
> Both pieces are circa 2002 and thus don't have HDMI.
> 
> 
> Important:
> 
> * Price
> 
> * Loading speed
> 
> * PQ, if I would notice any difference on the above set
> 
> * Build quality
> 
> 
> Not important:
> 
> * Netflix
> 
> * AVCHD, USB, SD, whatever playback (just playing DVDs and BDs)
> 
> * Game playing (unless the PS3 really would be the best set)
> 
> * DVD upscaling (TV has a good scaler)
> 
> 
> I have heard options like JVC BP1, LG BD370, and a year ago when I looked into this, the Panasonic DMP-BD35 which seems to have morphed into the BD60 by now. I am also willing to get cheapo $99 players if they would be just as good as the more expensive ones. Having a hard time finding comparative reviews (or just flat-out comparisons) of a large number of these more "budget" players...



well youll need something with 7.1 analog outs then--the panny 80, pioneer 320, denon, and oppo would be options seems that audio will be the deciding factor more than video in this case.


----------



## pkasting




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Denophile* /forum/post/17092076
> 
> 
> well youll need something with 7.1 analog outs then



Why? My receiver can take an optical or coaxial input. Admittedly it can't decode trueHD or other newer formats, but my impression was that most BDs shipped with a DD or DTS track.


Edit: Hmm, on perusing various disc reviews, maybe I was too hopeful; looks like a lot of things only ship with DTS-HD or similar. Sigh, may have to upgrade my receiever too...


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkasting* /forum/post/17092152
> 
> 
> Why? My receiver can take an optical or coaxial input. Admittedly it can't decode trueHD or other newer formats, but my impression was that most BDs shipped with a DD or DTS track.
> 
> 
> Edit: Hmm, on perusing various disc reviews, maybe I was too hopeful; looks like a lot of things only ship with DTS-HD or similar. Sigh, may have to upgrade my receiever too...



The newer formats have a "core" subset that will play over optical or coax, so you are still compatible.


-Bill


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkasting* /forum/post/17092152
> 
> 
> Why? My receiver can take an optical or coaxial input. Admittedly it can't decode trueHD or other newer formats, but my impression was that most BDs shipped with a DD or DTS track.
> 
> 
> Edit: Hmm, on perusing various disc reviews, maybe I was too hopeful; looks like a lot of things only ship with DTS-HD or similar. Sigh, may have to upgrade my receiever too...



You were right the first time. Only a very tiny number of BDs don't have a backward-compatible lossy surrounf option that will work with your optical connection. And it's usually a high-bitrate track that sounds so close to lossless that most people can't tell the difference by ear alone.


----------



## Lew L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Denophile* /forum/post/17091888
> 
> 
> if using hdmi for audio the oppo or 23 would be the best bet--no need to pay the extra for an upscale analog stage youre not gonna utilize. the 09 probably has a slight pq advantage but on a flat screen at that distance will be negligable.



Much appreciated.


Lew


----------



## HDINSIDEMYHEAD80

Hi guys im new to this forum so take it easy on me,i bought a samsung ln52a850 couple months ago and i love it for my gaming,xbox 360 and tv watching,im interested in buying a blu-ray player i want to spend up to

$300 dollars,and i really dont know what to get?I was going to get the panasonic dmp-60 or 80 but i heard it has freezing probems,so i wanna know is the sony bdp-s360 any good or would a ps3 slim be better for watching blu-ray movies,which has better pq,aq,i only have 5.1 surround sound,im saving up for a 7.1 surround in the future.Im also hearing the ps3 slim overheats i dont know if thats true or not,also if theres a better player for 300+tax please feel free to tell me.i appreciate any help i can get....


----------



## pkasting




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/17092319
> 
> 
> The newer formats have a "core" subset that will play over optical or coax, so you are still compatible.



Thanks! I did some additional reading on these to make sure I understood what was going on.


That leaves me pretty much back where I started: trying to determine a good budget player. According to the Audio Support Comparison Chart (handy!), the JVC XV-BP1 doesn't handle DTS-MA at all, which doesn't matter too much for me now but will when I upgrade my receiver at some point. I also took a look at winston's comparison thread. Based on those + a $189 price at buydig.com, I am definitely leaning toward the LG BD370.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkasting* /forum/post/17092987
> 
> 
> According to the Audio Support Comparison Chart (handy!), the JVC XV-BP1 doesn't handle DTS-MA at all...



Pretty sure the JVC handles both bitstreaming and decoding of both TrueHD and DTS-MA.


----------



## ndrj69

Looking for up-scaling similar to my HD-DVD player in another room. BD playback I am not concerned with as I know it will be good. Gaming - don't need it, I have a vast collection of SD dvd's so again up-scaling is a must.


Thanks


Nick


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ndrj69* /forum/post/17094530
> 
> 
> Looking for up-scaling similar to my HD-DVD player in another room. BD playback I am not concerned with as I know it will be good. Gaming - don't need it, I have a vast collection of SD dvd's so again up-scaling is a must.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Nick



Price range?


-Bill


----------



## luciano136

Well, it looks like the Samsung BD-P2500 might be a great choice. Any others in the same league that I should consider with my setup (see above - post #6273) ?


Thanks!!


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

The P2500/P2550 is pretty much the only Netflix capable player with top notch video scaling at any price point. With a screen your size, it would be (i.e. was) my choice.


----------



## luciano136




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17095311
> 
> 
> The P2500/P2550 is pretty much the only Netflix capable player with top notch video scaling at any price point. With a screen your size, it would be (i.e. was) my choice.



Great! I might give that one a try then







. Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## ndrj69

The Boss says less than $300... + or -


----------



## luciano136

On a side note, would there be any reason to buy the Samsung 3600 or 4600 model?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *luciano136* /forum/post/17095409
> 
> 
> On a side note, would there be any reason to buy the Samsung 3600 or 4600 model?



Samsung moving away from HQV processing (likely because of Silicon Optix going belly-up) would be a big reason not to. The reasons to consider them are wireless capabilities and faster load-times... the P2500/2550 isn't super slow, but no speed demon either.


----------



## luciano136




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17095435
> 
> 
> Samsung moving away from HQV processing (likely because of Silicon Optix going belly-up) would be a big reason not to. The reasons to consider them are wireless capabilities and faster load-times... the P2500/2550 isn't super slow, but no speed demon either.



The load time is a non-issue (unless it would be really slow). As far as wireless goes, I have both wired and wireless at home and truly prefer wired. No dropped connections and the fastest speed.


Thx again!!


----------



## agc111

I have been away from the forum since purchasing a Pioneer Elite 60" (8th edition). I use a Onkyo Tx-SR605 receiver, and a Panasonic DMP-BD30. Family interested in Netflix and possibly pandora. My view is upgrading would be worth it if PQ and AQ were significant upgrades. In the


----------



## luciano136




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17095435
> 
> 
> Samsung moving away from HQV processing (likely because of Silicon Optix going belly-up) would be a big reason not to. The reasons to consider them are wireless capabilities and faster load-times... the P2500/2550 isn't super slow, but no speed demon either.



As a very last question, what is the main difference between the P2500 and the P2550. I can't seem to find it?! Does the P2550 also stream Pandora on top of Netflix instead of just Netflix on the P2500? It's not really clear...


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *luciano136* /forum/post/17095716
> 
> 
> As a very last question, what is the main difference between the P2500 and the P2550. I can't seem to find it?! Does the P2550 also stream Pandora on top of Netflix instead of just Netflix on the P2500? It's not really clear...



Pandora and some EXTREMELY MINOR aesthetic differences (color of the logos on the top I think) are the only differences. At the time I think Best Buy had some sort of exclusive on the P2550 w/ Pandora and the P2550 was for other retailers.


----------



## Nintendogs

I need a sub-$800 somewhat hi-end blu-ray player. I am about to get a pioneer KRP-500M, and by that I thought the pioneer BDP-320 would be the best choice. (I dont care about all those "extras" such as netflix streaming or anything like that, although Wifi would be nice, but not critical). I also need to mention that I am a VIDEOPHILE and NOT and audiophile, so I dont care too much about the extra audio features as long as it outputs in 7.1 surround sound, but I need it to have great PQ. So does anyone know if I should stick with the BDP-320 or should I go with another player?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nintendogs* /forum/post/17095870
> 
> 
> I need a sub-$800 somewhat hi-end blu-ray player. I am about to get a pioneer KRP-500M, and by that I thought the pioneer BDP-320 would be the best choice. (I dont care about all those "extras" such as netflix streaming or anything like that, although Wifi would be nice, but not critical). I also need to mention that I am a VIDEOPHILE and NOT and audiophile, so I dont care too much about the extra audio features as long as it outputs in 7.1 surround sound, but I need it to have great PQ. So does anyone know if I should stick with the BDP-320 or should I go with another player?



You might consider the OPPO BDP-83 at $499.


-Bill


----------



## luciano136




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17095736
> 
> 
> Pandora and some EXTREMELY MINOR aesthetic differences (color of the logos on the top I think) are the only differences. At the time I think Best Buy had some sort of exclusive on the P2550 w/ Pandora and the P2550 was for other retailers.



Hmm, this makes for a tough decision. It would be really nice to have Pandora as well but the best price I could find for the P2550 is about $100 more than the P2500 ($350 as opposed to $250) ...


Does Pandora offer 5.1 soundtracks btw?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *luciano136* /forum/post/17095955
> 
> 
> Hmm, this makes for a tough decision. It would be really nice to have Pandora as well but the best price I could find for the P2550 is about $100 more than the P2500 ($350 as opposed to $250) ...
> 
> 
> Does Pandora offer 5.1 soundtracks btw?



Pretty sure Pandora is all low-ish bitrate stereo (about MP3 quality). If you really want the Pandora feature, you can get refurbished P2550s from E-Outlet Canada for around $180 + $20 SH... only thing is they go in and out of stock fairly frequently, and are currently out of stock, but you can give them a call and get on the waiting list. I grabbed mine this way back when the exchange rate was a little more favorable and came in around $180 shipped, a steal at the time.


----------



## cmaxwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17074034
> 
> 
> You're really not going to see much of a PQ difference for BD regardless... there are some variances in how color decoding is implemented, along with noise reduction, and deinterlacing of the random 1080i BD... but overall, native BD PQ is pretty much the same across the board barring major design or software flaws.
> 
> 
> DVD scaling is where you'll see major differences across the board. Under $300, your best players for DVD scaling are probably going to be the Samsung P2500/2550, Pioneer 51FD (if you can find one), and JVC XV-BP1... pretty much in that order. The JVC is fast and also supports MKV. The Pioneer is slow but built extremely well. The Samsung has Reon HQV video processing, very decent load times, and Netflix streaming.



In what order would you rank these INCLUDING Oppo according to audio ( decodes and bitstream all ) I have a Marantz receiver (sr7001) with HDMI and 7.1 surround setup. Thanks


----------



## luciano136




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17095977
> 
> 
> Pretty sure Pandora is all low-ish bitrate stereo (about MP3 quality). If you really want the Pandora feature, you can get refurbished P2550s from E-Outlet Canada for around $180 + $20 SH... only thing is they go in and out of stock fairly frequently, and are currently out of stock, but you can give them a call and get on the waiting list. I grabbed mine this way back when the exchange rate was a little more favorable and came in around $180 shipped, a steal at the time.



Refurb depot has them for $209. I'm always a little worried about refurbished though. Guess I could get the 3y extended warranty for $30.


----------



## StrummerV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nintendogs* /forum/post/17095870
> 
> 
> I need a sub-$800 somewhat hi-end blu-ray player. I am about to get a pioneer KRP-500M, and by that I thought the pioneer BDP-320 would be the best choice. (I dont care about all those "extras" such as netflix streaming or anything like that, although Wifi would be nice, but not critical). I also need to mention that I am a VIDEOPHILE and NOT and audiophile, so I dont care too much about the extra audio features as long as it outputs in 7.1 surround sound, but I need it to have great PQ. So does anyone know if I should stick with the BDP-320 or should I go with another player?




As somebody has already pointed out, the Oppo BDP-83 might be a good fit for you. Coincidentally, I actually found a contest where they're giving away a free Oppo BDP-83 bluray player here .


...which would be pretty sweet to win.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmaxwell* /forum/post/17096153
> 
> 
> In what order would you rank these INCLUDING Oppo according to audio ( decodes and bitstream all ) I have a Marantz receiver (sr7001) with HDMI and 7.1 surround setup. Thanks



Well, they all decode everything and output it as LPCM over HDMI, so I'd rank them all exactly the same. If you were using Analog it might be a different story, w/ the 51FD possibly getting the nod for its Wolfson DACS and the JVC not making the grade due to lack of 7.1 analog.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *luciano136* /forum/post/17096169
> 
> 
> Refurb depot has them for $209. I'm always a little worried about refurbished though. Guess I could get the 3y extended warranty for $30.



Who's the extended warranty through? I'd check the terms... some times they do replacement instead of repair, and you might end up getting subbed in a P3600 or similar "upgrade" which, for DVD scaling, would actually be a downgrade. That said, I bought mine refurb with no extended warranty and feel I've already got my money's worth in 7 or 8 months of use.


----------



## cmaxwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17096239
> 
> 
> Well, they all decode everything and output it as LPCM over HDMI, so I'd rank them all exactly the same. If you were using Analog it might be a different story, w/ the 51FD possibly getting the nod for its Wolfson DACS and the JVC not making the grade due to lack of 7.1 analog.



Thanks a million. so if you were me which would you get value wise. I own and watch a lot of dvd's , own about 4 dvd-a ( don't plan on investing in more or listen to the ones i own ) have a 60 inch sony kds60A2000 tv and the other feature are not a necessity (Netflix, streaming )etc. I already own a older Panasonic blu ray that plays DVD-A.


----------



## luciano136




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17096281
> 
> 
> Who's the extended warranty through? I'd check the terms... some times they do replacement instead of repair, and you might end up getting subbed in a P3600 or similar "upgrade" which, for DVD scaling, would actually be a downgrade. That said, I bought mine refurb with no extended warranty and feel I've already got my money's worth in 7 or 8 months of use.



It actually sounds like a decent repair warranty. Details are here:
http://www.refurbdepot.com/CPS_3_YEA...Y_VCD3-500.cfm


----------



## jasb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkasting* /forum/post/17092987
> 
> 
> According to the Audio Support Comparison Chart (handy!), the JVC XV-BP1 doesn't handle DTS-MA at all





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17093511
> 
> 
> Pretty sure the JVC handles both bitstreaming and decoding of both TrueHD and DTS-MA.



The comparison chart is wrong and Stephen is right. The JVC does support bitstreaming and decoding of DTS HD Master Audio.


----------



## kpepling

I'm looking for a player that has analog outputs since I will not be upgrading my receiver anytime soon. I've been looking at the BD80 since it has dropped < $250 on amazon. In that price range is there any other players to consider? I'm not worried about dvd upscaling at all since I will not watch them on this at all.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmaxwell* /forum/post/17096351
> 
> 
> Thanks a million. so if you were me which would you get value wise. I own and watch a lot of dvd's , own about 4 dvd-a ( don't plan on investing in more or listen to the ones i own ) have a 60 inch sony kds60A2000 tv and the other feature are not a necessity (Netflix, streaming )etc. I already own a older Panasonic blu ray that plays DVD-A.



If you own a Panasonic BD player, it's only playing the DVD-Video portion of your DVD-A discs, not the high-res uncompressed audio sections.


What is your seating distance? You might not really need a higher-end scaling solution with a set that size if you're not sitting further than 8-9 feet from the display. If that's the case, you can safely buy on features and price alone unless you plan on upgrading to a larger display (i.e. front-projection) later on.


----------



## adanny

Hi folks


I have a unique requirement. I have a primary HT with the mother of all processor (Parasound), speakers (ML), TV/projector (Kuro) and universal Blu-ray player (Samsung 3600). In our bedroom, I have our old Panny TV (108i, but with HDMI input), receiver (Marantz SR 6001), DVD player (Yamaha DVD C940) etc.


I often rent disks that just dont play on either the Samsung or the Yamaha players, but play on my friends much cheaper players - and also play on my computer DVD player! Admitted, these are usually pretty scratched up or pirated International movies. But the Yamaha rejects literally 30% of disks includhing those from BlockBuster or NetFlix


So I want to throw away the Yanaha and replace it with a player (ideally universal, but DVD only is fine too) that will play ANY type of disk - copied, pirated, low quality etc. so I can at least watch the damn thing. Any views on the above? Am leaning towards a Marantz 4001 or a simple Sony or Panny...


thanks


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

If you're looking for a universal (BD, DVD, SACD, DVD-A), the Oppo BDP-83 is the only game in town under $2k. Cambridge Audio has their Azur 650BD coming in October for $799... it's likely OEMed by Oppo, but not a pure clone of the BDP-83. The Oppo has about the best build quality under $500 as well.


You might want to check out Consumer Reports' recent BD player comparison. One of their review criteria was playback of problem/damaged discs. You have to be a subscriber to get to the data on their website, but maybe your local public library has a magazine cache you could search through.


All said, though, depending on your budget, you might want to consider upgrading your main BD player and moving the Samsung to the bedroom, especially if you're using the Samsung's internal video processing for DVD scaling (which it's not very good at).


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17101095
> 
> 
> Cambridge Soundworks has their Azur 650BD coming in October for $799.



Cambridge Audio, as I know you meant to say. Cambridge Soundworks is... different.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/17101362
> 
> 
> Cambridge Audio, as I know you meant to say. Cambridge Soundworks is... different.



Oops... I know the difference, but my fingers weren't connected to my brain there for a minute... fixed


----------



## adanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17101095
> 
> 
> If you're looking for a universal (BD, DVD, SACD, DVD-A), the Oppo BDP-83 is the only game in town under $2k. Cambridge Audio has their Azur 650BD coming in October for $799... it's likely OEMed by Oppo, but not a pure clone of the BDP-83. The Oppo has about the best build quality under $500 as well.
> 
> 
> You might want to check out Consumer Reports' recent BD player comparison. One of their review criteria was playback of problem/damaged discs. You have to be a subscriber to get to the data on their website, but maybe your local public library has a magazine cache you could search through.
> 
> 
> All said, though, depending on your budget, you might want to consider upgrading your main BD player and moving the Samsung to the bedroom, especially if you're using the Samsung's internal video processing for DVD scaling (which it's not very good at).



Thanks stephen. Blu Ray is not that key - happy to go with a non Blu Ray player if its a tank (since I have Blue Ray downstairs anyway and all the damaged disks are older DVDs. BluRays havent given me a problem yet).


I just installed the Samsung downstairs, alongwith a DVDO Edge for external processing, so not keen to upgrade that yet. Will try and check CR ratings - if anyone is aware of what CR recommended, would be great to hear about that


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adanny* /forum/post/17101653
> 
> 
> Thanks stephen. Blu Ray is not that key - happy to go with a non Blu Ray player if its a tank (since I have Blue Ray downstairs anyway and all the damaged disks are older DVDs. BluRays havent given me a problem yet).
> 
> 
> I just installed the Samsung downstairs, alongwith a DVDO Edge for external processing, so not keen to upgrade that yet. Will try and check CR ratings - if anyone is aware of what CR recommended, would be great to hear about that


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1168297 


-Bill


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adanny* /forum/post/17101653
> 
> 
> Thanks stephen. Blu Ray is not that key - happy to go with a non Blu Ray player if its a tank (since I have Blue Ray downstairs anyway and all the damaged disks are older DVDs. BluRays havent given me a problem yet).
> 
> 
> I just installed the Samsung downstairs, alongwith a DVDO Edge for external processing, so not keen to upgrade that yet. Will try and check CR ratings - if anyone is aware of what CR recommended, would be great to hear about that



External processing makes all the difference... does the P3600 have a source-direct mode? If so, you're golden... if not, you'll need to switch resolutions back-and-forth to/from 1080p24 for BD and 480i for DVD.


I'm not 100% sure on which devices CR recommended for damaged discs, but I know the Sony S360, Panasonic BP80, Sharp HP21u, and Sherwood 5003 were reported as having problems problems with damaged discs. The overall results with *THEIR* recommendations are as follows:


1. Oppo BDP-83 *Recommended
* 2. Panasonic BD80 *Recommended
* 3. LG 390 *Recommended
* 4. Samsung 4600

5. Sony S360 *Recommended
*6. Samsung 3600 *Recommended
* 7. Onkyo BD 606

8. Philips BDP5010 *Recommended
*9. Sharp BD-HP21U *Recommended
*10.Pioneer BDP-320

11.Denon DVD-2500BTCI

12.Pioneer BDP-51FD

13.Denon DVD-1800BD

14.JVC XV-BP1

15.Sharp Aquos BD-HP22U

16.Sharp Aquos BD-HP16U

17.Sherwood BDP-5003


----------



## JonV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17095977
> 
> 
> Pretty sure Pandora is all low-ish bitrate stereo (about MP3 quality). If you really want the Pandora feature, you can get refurbished P2550s from E-Outlet Canada for around $180 + $20 SH... only thing is they go in and out of stock fairly frequently, and are currently out of stock, but you can give them a call and get on the waiting list. I grabbed mine this way back when the exchange rate was a little more favorable and came in around $180 shipped, a steal at the time.



Thinking about getting either a standalone player or a PS3 (mainly for BR). I've been using Pandora in a limited way of late and was intrigued with the BDP3600 support or playing via the PS3 browser.


I do see that the freebie Pandora limits the bitrate. Doesn't say what it is but $36/year gets you up to 192k. Has anyone upgraded and can speak of the difference in quality?


I was also sad to see that the free Pandora limits you to 40 hours/month(!) not to mention frequest timeouts and some ads.


----------



## adanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17101695
> 
> 
> External processing makes all the difference... does the P3600 have a source-direct mode? If so, you're golden... if not, you'll need to switch resolutions back-and-forth to/from 1080p24 for BD and 480i for DVD.
> 
> 
> I'm not 100% sure on which devices CR recommended for damaged discs, but I know the Sony S360, Panasonic BP80, Sharp HP21u, and Sherwood 5003 were reported as having problems problems with damaged discs. The overall results with *THEIR* recommendations are as follows:
> 
> ...



stephen - incredibly helpful! Thanks so much for taking the time to post the above. Too bad they didnt test the Marantz 4001 which I am keenly interested in - but I will also check out the ones you mention above.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adanny* /forum/post/17102322
> 
> 
> stephen - incredibly helpful! Thanks so much for taking the time to post the above. Too bad they didnt test the Marantz 4001 which I am keenly interested in - but I will also check out the ones you mention above.



Isn't the 4001 just a Funai clone? Performance should be similar to the Onkyo BD606, Denon 1800BD, or $99 WalMart Magnavox.


----------



## Ahujadaddy

Guys, i recently purchased a complete home theatre package from BB. The install is coming up soon and I wanted some clarification on Blu-Ray players.


Originally i wanted the LG BD390, however it was on backorder so i got the Samsung P3600 for the same price. The BD390 is back in stock and I am thinking of exchanging the samsung for that.


For those with the BD390, how do you like the youtube streaming functionality? That's the main difference between the P3600 that appeals to me. I don't see myself streaming Pandora with the P3600, but I do see myself streaming yourtube with the BD390. It's not a huge deal though, but just wanted opinions between both.


Thanks!


----------



## roztom

Greetings: This is my first post so please spare the paddle










I am getting the following:


1. Panny 1080p 50" Plasma

2. DTV HD-DVR


I have the following Analog Equipt:


1. Marantz SR 5300 (6.1)

2. Marantz SD DVD/CD Player VC 5400

3. SPkrs are the older Bose Cubes and a Seperate Woofer./Smaller room..good sound. (To me) USing 5.1


I have read this forum but the solution to upconverting my SD DVD's is not completely clear.


1. Can the TV upconvert SD DVD to 1080p via Optical input from MArantz SD DVD player directly to Panny Plasma or do I need a BLuray Player to upconvert to 1080p before the TV?


2. In addition, to play a BLuray (audio) in only 5.1, can I do that with the optical out from a blueray player direct to the optical input on the AMp?


3. TO get Bluray HD Sound I assume I will need a BLuray with Analog out.


I do not anticipate buying many BLurays (unless the $ really drops and then I am 95% a DTV movie guy (for now) except for the occasional rental.


I'd appreciate any recommendations. I have read about the different BR players and also the inconsistency of the BD60 & BD80 with the freezes.


I assume I would keep the MArantz DVD/CD player for regular CD's since it has a 5 Disc Carousel.


Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


Tom


PS IF I posted in the wrong place, please point me in the right direction. tx


----------



## Ben Franklin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17101095
> 
> 
> You might want to check out Consumer Reports' recent BD player comparison. One of their review criteria was playback of problem/damaged discs. You have to be a subscriber to get to the data on their website, but maybe your local public library has a magazine cache you could search through.



The Consumer Reports test, mentioned above, was not for playback but for *LOADING* of a badly damaged blu-ray disc. I am skeptical that the test would also tell you if such a disc would play back decently on the players which could load it.


----------



## SteveCoug

Since all BD players have good video quality on BD discs, my #1 criterion for choosing a BD player is the quality of the upconversion of SD DVD's since I have more than 550 SD DVD's in my collection and only a handful of BD discs.


My reading of these forums seems to indicate that the Oppo BDP-83 is the best SD upconverting BD player, is that the general consensus?


BTW, I have an XA2 HD-DVD player with the Reon chip that does an AWESOME job of upconverting SD DVD's so I want to find a BD player that is at least that good.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roztom* /forum/post/17102442
> 
> 
> 1. Can the TV upconvert SD DVD to 1080p via Optical input from MArantz SD DVD player directly to Panny Plasma or do I need a BLuray Player to upconvert to 1080p before the TV?



All panel displays will upconvert any supported input signal to their native resolution. I haven't heard of an optical connector for video.



> Quote:
> 2. In addition, to play a BLuray (audio) in only 5.1, can I do that with the optical out from a blueray player direct to the optical input on the AMp?



Yes.



> Quote:
> 3. TO get Bluray HD Sound I assume I will need a BLuray with Analog out.



That or HDMI.


-Bill


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveCoug* /forum/post/17103817
> 
> 
> Since all BD players have good video quality on BD discs, my #1 criterion for choosing a BD player is the quality of the upconversion of SD DVD's since I have more than 550 SD DVD's in my collection and only a handful of BD discs.
> 
> 
> My reading of these forums seems to indicate that the Oppo BDP-83 is the best SD upconverting BD player, is that the general consensus?



I believe that is the consensus, if you are willing to go to $499.


You might have a look at the FAQ: Is the DVD picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player? 


-Bill


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17098566
> 
> 
> If you own a Panasonic BD player, it's only playing the DVD-Video portion of your DVD-A discs, not the high-res uncompressed audio sections.
> 
> 
> What is your seating distance? You might not really need a higher-end scaling solution with a set that size if you're not sitting further than 8-9 feet from the display. If that's the case, you can safely buy on features and price alone unless you plan on upgrading to a larger display (i.e. front-projection) later on.



actually the 10a DID/does play dvda


----------



## convergencejunki

Hi,


I'm still looking for a Bluray player. I have a 46" Bravia W 5100, a Pioneer VSX-919AH-K receiver (with all the latest Dolby / DTS decoders and HDMI inputs)


I'm looking at Denon DVD-2500BTCI. The sound would have to go through the receiver. I assume that applies to all DVDs and music CDs? I believe it has the Reon chip? so good DVD up conversion?


Does it load disks fast? How is the media compatibility? (as far as different DVD / CD disk type compatibility)


Verdict?


----------



## ShermyL

OK, here's my set up:


Samsung HL61A750 LED DLP

Sony STR-DG820 7.1 channel AVR

JBL (fairly old) J2060 FR and FL, JCenter, J2050 SR SL SBR SBL, and PSW1000 sub - sound great to me!!

Viewing distance around 8 feet


I'm seriously considering the PS3 slim now that it is in my price range ($300). My only qualms with it are the lack of IR remote and lack of information on how well it upconverts DVDs. The bitstreaming of the DTS-HD Master Audio and Dolby True HD is also a plus for me. I will mainly use it for BluRay playback and possibly it's streaming video capabilities.


Can anyone comment on the DVD upconversion on the PS3 slim? Are there other stand alone player options that blow away the upconversion under $300 where I'm not going to regret missing out on features only the PS3 provides (gaming, great FW support)? By blow away, I mean a very noticable increase in quality. Let's get real here, I'm not looking at a side by side comparison, or a comparison done with high tech instruments, I want a noticable difference - like words on a newspaper are legible with the Samsung 2500 (or whatever model) and are not on the PS3 slim.


As for the IR remote issue, does the new Bravia Sync or HDMI CEC (I think that's the term) allow for control of the PS3 slim with a universal remote even though I don't have a Bravia TV? Does my AVR allow for this?


----------



## iontyre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *convergencejunki* /forum/post/17104414
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I'm still looking for a Bluray player. I have a 46" Bravia W 5100, a Pioneer VSX-919AH-K receiver (with all the latest Dolby / DTS decoders and HDMI inputs)
> 
> 
> I'm looking at Denon DVD-2500BTCI. The sound would have to go through the receiver. I assume that applies to all DVDs and music CDs? I believe it has the Reon chip? so good DVD up conversion?
> 
> 
> Does it load disks fast? How is the media compatibility? (as far as different DVD / CD disk type compatibility)
> 
> 
> Verdict?



The Pioneer 320 does everything this Denon does, just as well or better. And probably for less $.


----------



## Ben Franklin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *convergencejunki* /forum/post/17104414
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I'm still looking for a Bluray player. I have a 46" Bravia W 5100, a Pioneer VSX-919AH-K receiver (with all the latest Dolby / DTS decoders and HDMI inputs)
> 
> 
> I'm looking at Denon DVD-2500BTCI. The sound would have to go through the receiver. I assume that applies to all DVDs and music CDs? I believe it has the Reon chip? so good DVD up conversion?
> 
> 
> Does it load disks fast? How is the media compatibility? (as far as different DVD / CD disk type compatibility)
> 
> 
> Verdict?



With a 46" TV, you won't be able to tell different upconverters apart. So go with a budget blu-ray player.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ben Franklin* /forum/post/17108894
> 
> 
> With a 46" TV, you won't be able to tell different upconverters apart. So go with a budget blu-ray player.



Unless you have a a viewing distance closer than 7 - 8 feet, I would agree.


----------



## JonV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShermyL* /forum/post/17107860
> 
> 
> As for the IR remote issue, does the new Bravia Sync or HDMI CEC (I think that's the term) allow for control of the PS3 slim with a universal remote even though I don't have a Bravia TV? Does my AVR allow for this?



Just a quick comment since I just got my slim last night and don't know much. There is connectivity between my Mits DLP with HDMI CEC support and the slim. The slim is using HDMI directly to the Mits and not going through my AVR which is using toslink.


Once I turned on HDMI Control on the PS3 the Mits popped up and said it's now using HDMI Control on the device. The jury is still out exactly how much I can control and if it's even worth it. I could use my Harmony to scroll some through the UI (XMB?) of the PS3 and pause and start playing of a trailer. I believe turning off the Mits also put the PS3 into standby. I read though the functionality is such that you better keep your PS3 controller handy. So it might be limited somewhat to pausing a movie.


So the answer is you do not need a Bravia TV. I'll be testing more tonight.


----------



## ShermyL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonV* /forum/post/17109670
> 
> 
> Just a quick comment since I just got my slim last night and don't know much. There is connectivity between my Mits DLP with HDMI CEC support and the slim. The slim is using HDMI directly to the Mits and not going through my AVR which is using toslink.
> 
> 
> Once I turned on HDMI Control on the PS3 the Mits popped up and said it's now using HDMI Control on the device. The jury is still out exactly how much I can control and if it's even worth it. I could use my Harmony to scroll some through the UI (XMB?) of the PS3 and pause and start playing of a trailer. I believe turning off the Mits also put the PS3 into standby. I read though the functionality is such that you better keep your PS3 controller handy. So it might be limited somewhat to pausing a movie.
> 
> 
> So the answer is you do not need a Bravia TV. I'll be testing more tonight.



Thanks JonV, I'll stay tuned!!


----------



## JonV

Quick update that I watched a movie on the PS3 Slim and the TV (Mits WD-60735) and Harmony 688 remotes both control playback just fine using HDMI Control. Pausing, starting, rewind, fast forward all function. The PS3 turns off with the TV which is OK but it also turns on with the TV which might be a problem as I wouldn't want the PS3 on all the times I'm not using it.


----------



## ShermyL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonV* /forum/post/17113453
> 
> 
> Quick update that I watched a movie on the PS3 Slim and the TV (Mits WD-60735) and Harmony 688 remotes both control playback just fine using HDMI Control. Pausing, starting, rewind, fast forward all function. The PS3 turns off with the TV which is OK but it also turns on with the TV which might be a problem as I wouldn't want the PS3 on all the times I'm not using it.



Thanks for following through JonV!!


I checked last night, and both my AVR and TV have HDMI CEC, so I should be OK with controlling the PS3 slim with a universal remote.


I also did a little more digging around on this site and found a study that compares quite a few of the Blu Ray players out there, and the PS3 ranked right about in the middle as far as PQ on DVD upscaling. Here is the link - http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1156535


----------



## Mark the Red

Hello All.

Long time reader, second time poster.


Finally going to go Blu-Ray in my new house and kindly request your expert advice. Have done a lot of reading on these forums and I have narrowed it down to:


(1) PIONEER BDP-51 ($130)

(2) PANASONIC BD60 ($145)

*(3) LG BD-ROM in my HTPC (just the drive) (approx $120)*

*Option (3) may not be a fair comparison to (1) and (2) but my computer (video card) is state of the art.


Everything will be connected directly via HDMI a Onkyo TXSR606 AVR playing 7.1 so analog outputs are meaningless to me. As my computer is already connected to the system, I have no need for all the net streaming, BD Live stuff, mp3, jpeg, etc.. What I want most is the best possible BD & DVD watching experience (PQ & SQ) of these three. I'm a patient man so I dont really care about fast load times. Remote control functionality is of low importance too because I have a Logitech Harmony. I included the prices just for academic reasons just so you dont recommend these on MSRP. A $50 spread between the three should be considered the same price for recommendation purposes.

Generally I just want to pop in the movie and press play (and maybe pause to get a beer).


The Pioneer has great PQ / SQ reviews but apparently has the layer change delay issue on SD-DVD per the posts here (or not?). Great reviews on the Panasonic PQ / SQ as well but apparently the "freeze" issue will pop up sooner or later per the posts here (or not?). Finally, the most cost effective / upgradable option seems to be the BD-ROM on my computer but I have heard the BD playing software will never compare to component in terms of video processing power.


This site is awesome and thanks for your opinions.


Thanks


----------



## ndrj69

BDP 51FD is the superior choice for PQ/SQ. Where can you get it for that price?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark the Red* /forum/post/17119524
> 
> 
> Hello All.
> 
> Long time reader, second time poster.
> 
> 
> Finally going to go Blu-Ray in my new house and kindly request your expert advice. Have done a lot of reading on these forums and I have narrowed it down to:
> 
> 
> (1) PIONEER BDP-51 ($130)
> 
> (2) PANASONIC BD60 ($145)
> 
> *(3) LG BD-ROM in my HTPC (just the drive) (approx $120)*
> 
> *Option (3) may not be a fair comparison to (1) and (2) but my computer (video card) is state of the art.
> 
> 
> Everything will be connected directly via HDMI a Onkyo TXSR606 AVR playing 7.1 so analog outputs are meaningless to me. As my computer is already connected to the system, I have no need for all the net streaming, BD Live stuff, mp3, jpeg, etc.. What I want most is the best possible BD & DVD watching experience (PQ & SQ) of these three. I'm a patient man so I dont really care about fast load times. Remote control functionality is of low importance too because I have a Logitech Harmony. I included the prices just for academic reasons just so you dont recommend these on MSRP. A $50 spread between the three should be considered the same price for recommendation purposes.
> 
> Generally I just want to pop in the movie and press play (and maybe pause to get a beer).
> 
> 
> The Pioneer has great PQ / SQ reviews but apparently has the layer change delay issue on SD-DVD per the posts here (or not?). Great reviews on the Panasonic PQ / SQ as well but apparently the "freeze" issue will pop up sooner or later per the posts here (or not?). Finally, the most cost effective / upgradable option seems to be the BD-ROM on my computer but I have heard the BD playing software will never compare to component in terms of video processing power.
> 
> 
> This site is awesome and thanks for your opinions.
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Mark the Red




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ndrj69* /forum/post/17119807
> 
> 
> BDP 51FD is the superior choice for PQ/SQ. Where can you get it for that price?



Local B&M Best Buy. It was the floor model and needs to be sent into Pioneer for the red screen firmware upgrade, but has the remote and everything.


To counterpoint, every review of the Panasonic BD 60 rates its video processing 10/10? Unfortunately winston9332 (cant post link because I am a forum noob) doesn't rate the panasonic at all on his nifty chart so that is why I wrote this post. (link without www . avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1156535 )


Just curious, how do you know the bdp 51fd is that good? Have you seen one?


----------



## ndrj69

Owned the BD60 for 6 weeks (sent it back) - ran it through every BD and SD disc I could. Saw a 51FD at BB - grabbed it and did the same - same TV (PIO 5080HD) same HDMI cable...The 51FD up-scales better, sound quality, BD quality I feel was better and on and on. I am a newbie so take it with a huge grain of salt. The BD60 has a reputation of freezing on several discs as well though I did not run into that. I was simply not impressed with the BD60 - read the reviews and have to disagree with them. The 51FD was too large at the moment I owned it and the wife took it back much to my dismay. Now the room it would be in can accommodate it and I am back on the market. I hear the 05FD is going for around $300 if you can find one.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark the Red* /forum/post/17122147
> 
> 
> Local B&M Best Buy. It was the floor model and needs to be sent into Pioneer for the red screen firmware upgrade, but has the remote and everything.
> 
> 
> To counterpoint, every review of the Panasonic BD 60 rates its video processing 10/10? Unfortunately winston9332 (cant post link because I am a forum noob) doesn't rate the panasonic at all on his nifty chart so that is why I wrote this post. (link without www . avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1156535 )
> 
> 
> Just curious, how do you know the bdp 51fd is that good? Have you seen one?


----------



## Mark the Red









Thanks for the feedback. Just bought the bdp-51 at a store here for $119.00 + tax in Casa Grande, AZ near where I work. Havent tried it out yet, but I cant wait to hook it up tonight! Hopefully this one doesn't need the red screen hardware update but for this price I can wait a couple of weeks....


Hey ndrj69,


There is another one here in Phoenix, AZ at the (Camelback St) Best Buy that does not have a box. Get a hold of Dan at 602-266-3400 (BB phone number) in home theater and see if he can mail it to you wherever you may be. Also, he confirmed that Best Buy has this product at $119.00 in their system nationwide (Note: YMMV with regards to the truth of this) so if there is one near to wherever you may live, it might be worth a shot.


Again, thanks for the input!!


This site rules!


----------



## roguenode

Looking for advice... I have 42" panny plasma and non-hdmi sony a/v 6.1 receiver. Got a good deal on blu-ray full series of Battlestar Galactica which pushed me to buy a player.


I ordered a refurb samsung 2550 from refurbdepot for $220. But, have been waiting a while for the order to be filled. Getting anxious and considering if canceling the order and going with something else.


Things I want in a player :

Sub-$250

good sound non-hdmi

very good upscaling

netflix streaming

decent record of trouble-free playing


Would you continue to wait on 2550 or go with something else (such as)?


Thanks for advice!


----------



## moneeman

Guys, I could use some advice. I'm in the processing of upgrading my system. We are getting new built-in cabinets which will allow a single HDMI connection to my Samsung 46" LED. This means I will be upgrading my receiver to provide an HDMI output. I was originally looking at a receiver which would upconvert my DVD player, but quickly realized the additional $100 it would cost for upconversion could be applied to a Blu Ray player and eliminate the need for upconversion.


So, now that I decided to spring for a Blu-Ray player, I'm trying to weigh my options. I have read a good bit about the current crop of players, but am really confused on which way to go. From a price standpoint, I want to keep it at or under $300, but wonder if the current entry level machines are adequate. We do appreciate quality, and I hate to buy things because they are cheaper only to see them break within a year. We have a number of DVDs, so I want the Blu-Ray to play them with good image quality. I don't currently subscribe to Netflix, but we will occasionally watch an old movie that might be on Netflix and/or Pandora. In other words, I *might* make use of those capabilities if available. To that regard, I would value a wireless feature, but that seems to add a chunk to the price. I do not have a convenient ethernet connection for downloading.


I'd like your recommendations. Given the above, do you think it's worth the $100+ to get a mid-level player instead of the $180 base models? What entry and mid-level models do you recommend?


Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## LesMoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moneeman* /forum/post/17131790
> 
> 
> ... Given the above, do you think it's worth the $100+ to get a mid-level player instead of the $180 base models? What entry and mid-level models do you recommend?



I don't see any value in going beyond entry level if you don't need analog audio outs. I have the Panasonic BD60 and am quite happy. It has excellent BD 1080p/24 video quality and DVD upconversion. For extra credit it can properly zoom non-anamorphic letterbox DVDs and gives you access to Amazon.com movie rentals and YouTube.


For internet access, consider powerline networking. It will cost about $100, but will include a 4 port switch which will allow you to conect other devices in the future. It may also be more stable and have higher thruput than wireless.


----------



## LesMoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roguenode* /forum/post/17127861
> 
> 
> Looking for advice... I have 42" panny plasma and non-hdmi sony a/v 6.1 receiver. Got a good deal on blu-ray full series of Battlestar Galactica which pushed me to buy a player.
> 
> 
> I ordered a refurb samsung 2550 from refurbdepot for $220. But, have been waiting a while for the order to be filled. Getting anxious and considering if canceling the order and going with something else.
> 
> 
> Things I want in a player :
> 
> Sub-$250
> 
> good sound non-hdmi
> 
> very good upscaling
> 
> netflix streaming
> 
> decent record of trouble-free playing
> 
> 
> Would you continue to wait on 2550 or go with something else (such as)?
> 
> 
> Thanks for advice!



Is that a 5.1 system or a 7.1 system? If you only have 5 speakers plus a sub (5.1), you don't need analog outs. You can just use an entry level player (~$200) and connect it via coax or optical.


----------



## Stew4msu

Hey guys, my Dad want's to buy a Blu Ray player. He wants to get it at Costco. I don't know anything about what Costco offers, but apparently they have a Sony and a Panasonic (maybe Philips), both for $200.


Does anyone know which models they are? Which should he get?


----------



## novasol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roguenode* /forum/post/17127861
> 
> 
> Looking for advice... I have 42" panny plasma and non-hdmi sony a/v 6.1 receiver. Got a good deal on blu-ray full series of Battlestar Galactica which pushed me to buy a player.
> 
> 
> I ordered a refurb samsung 2550 from refurbdepot for $220. But, have been waiting a while for the order to be filled. Getting anxious and considering if canceling the order and going with something else.
> 
> 
> Things I want in a player :
> 
> Sub-$250
> 
> good sound non-hdmi
> 
> very good upscaling
> 
> netflix streaming
> 
> decent record of trouble-free playing
> 
> 
> Would you continue to wait on 2550 or go with something else (such as)?
> 
> 
> Thanks for advice!



Wait it out. Nothing comes close to it at the price point, especially with the analog 7.1 outputs. I currently have a 2550 and Pioneer 320 and really can't tell the difference on a 1080p projector on a 92" screen..with both Blu ray and standard def DVD. The $400 Pioneer is going back to BB


Oh yeah, if your TV is only 720p, you need a player that will output 720p for the best pic quality..the 2550 does and the Pioneer does not(it does 1080i)


----------



## TwoTwo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/17133000
> 
> 
> Hey guys, my Dad want's to buy a Blu Ray player. He wants to get it at Costco. I don't know anything about what Costco offers, but apparently they have a Sony and a Panasonic (maybe Philips), both for $200.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know which models they are? Which should he get?



Costco has the Samsung BDP-1590. You can see the discussion here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1144536


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TwoTwo* /forum/post/17135847
> 
> 
> Costco has the Samsung BDP-1590. You can see the discussion here:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1144536



So, between the Samsung BDP-1590, Panasonic BD-605 and the Sony BDP-BX2 (?) Costco has, what's the general view on which is better?


It would be used strictly for BD and SD playback. No Netfilx, no BD Live, or anything else necessary.


Load times and the ability to play every disc are the most important factors.


----------



## socalrat2

I can get either new in the box from a seller on Craigslist. Strickly playback, Both the same as far as PQ goes? I know the Pioneer is rated as very slow to load.


Thanks,


Garry


----------



## Chris J

Looking at the OPPO BDP-83 but the LG BD390 has a much lower price... Has anyone here had a chance to compare the two side by side? Thanks


----------



## mmafightetnow

Oppo83, Lg390 or PS3, help me decide PLEASE










--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hello,


I already spend a week reading, now I need just few more advice. I want to know BLURAY PLAY BACK **picture** ONLY. Are there really difference btw these 3 players.


I have samsung ln52b750, messing with setting from calibration thread. I havent' seen the 3-D Soap Opera Pop that I have seen at the show room. I am using bluray from my laptop..hp hdx dragon, 2.1 hz, 880gtms graphic card.


I WANT THE 3D POP...I like ps3 with gaming,but I may have to give that up..


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmafightetnow* /forum/post/17143747
> 
> 
> Oppo83, Lg390 or PS3, help me decide PLEASE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I already spend a week reading, now I need just few more advice. I want to know BLURAY PLAY BACK **picture** ONLY. Are there really difference btw these 3 players.



Blu-ray: they will all be very similar.


-Bill


----------



## davidcrowe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TwoTwo* /forum/post/17135847
> 
> 
> Costco has the Samsung BDP-1590. You can see the discussion here:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1144536



We picked this up at costco for a second player (ps3 fat is the other). The netflix streaming is the reason we are keeping it. Works like a charm, and wireless over our airport express allows HD streaming of HD netflix movies. The latest firmware has added youtube and blockbuster streaming as well. For the price on sale is was an easy decision.


----------



## mmafightetnow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/17144053
> 
> 
> Blu-ray: they will all be very similar.
> 
> 
> -Bill



I got 3-d with lousy labtop bluray, by cranking judder to 10 like other suggest.. so I guess you are right bluray is about the same for those players mention above..


----------



## hdtvdewd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmafightetnow* /forum/post/17143747
> 
> 
> Oppo83, Lg390 or PS3, help me decide PLEASE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I already spend a week reading, now I need just few more advice. I want to know BLURAY PLAY BACK **picture** ONLY. Are there really difference btw these 3 players.
> 
> 
> I have samsung ln52b750, messing with setting from calibration thread. I havent' seen the 3-D Soap Opera Pop that I have seen at the show room. I am using bluray from my laptop..hp hdx dragon, 2.1 hz, 880gtms graphic card.
> 
> 
> I WANT THE 3D POP...I like ps3 with gaming,but I may have to give that up..



try turning on the auto motion plus 120hz in one of the menu's. I have the ln52a650 and turning it on does make it pop much much more, especially in animated movies. it got very, very annoying after around 10 minutes of watching it though.


i have a question of my own. i am looking at purchasing either the panasonic dmp-bd80, the lg bd390 or the samsung bd-p3600. audio wise, they seem to be the same. are there any other fine details that may set one above the other, like the lg having youtube, cinema now, and netflix streaming. the lg is also wireless, as is the samsung.


----------



## VeeM3

Any help on a preference between LG BD390 vs Samsung BD-P3600?


I am concerned about the WiFi Capabilities and overall quality!


Thanks!


----------



## mmafightetnow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvdewd* /forum/post/17146770
> 
> 
> try turning on the auto motion plus 120hz in one of the menu's. I have the ln52a650 and turning it on does make it pop much much more, especially in animated movies. it got very, very annoying after around 10 minutes of watching it though.
> 
> 
> i have a question of my own. i am looking at purchasing either the panasonic dmp-bd80, the lg bd390 or the samsung bd-p3600. audio wise, they seem to be the same. are there any other fine details that may set one above the other, like the lg having youtube, cinema now, and netflix streaming. the lg is also wireless, as is the samsung.



I got 3 d, turning 240 hz on with dejudder to 10, I love 3d,,,

bluray are about the same for these players, question is do you want nexflix (selection aren't good), wifi, dvd upscaling..


----------



## VeeM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmafightetnow* /forum/post/17147554
> 
> 
> I got 3 d, turning 240 hz on with dejudder to 10, I love 3d,,,
> 
> bluray are about the same for these players, question is do you want nexflix (selection aren't good), wifi, dvd upscaling..



I would prefer WiFi and upscaling.


I am also purchasing a Samsung LED 240hz TV. Does that make a difference for which Blu-Ray player I decide?


-Vee


----------



## jhatten99

Does anyone know which stand alone Blu Ray players can access a network (wired or wireless.. it does not matter to me) AND play files from a PC (.avi files)? I have a bunch of .avis on my pc and it would be nice to use my Blu Ray player to play Blu Ray disks as well as be a pass through for the movies already stored on my pc. I have a Denon 1909 receiver and a Samsung 46" LCD tv. (if that makes a difference)


Please help  Thanks!


----------



## deathnote

Any suggestion for the cheapest reliable player? I need a second player for my mom's room. She doesn't care about surround sound.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deathnote* /forum/post/17148905
> 
> 
> Any suggestion for the cheapest reliable player? I need a second player for my mom's room. She doesn't care about surround sound.



Magnavox from WalMart, or LG BD270 from Amazon...


----------



## deathnote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17148916
> 
> 
> Magnavox from WalMart, or LG BD270 from Amazon...



I was actually looking at those two. I was also looking at best buy's NS-BDLIVE01.


They all are similar in price, so which one do most people on this board go with?


----------



## ndrj69

Go with the BDP 51FD - unless you want to buy both and ship the 51FD to me. At the price it is going for it is the best player (in my opinion) of the 2.


Nick



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *socalrat2* /forum/post/17137442
> 
> 
> I can get either new in the box from a seller on Craigslist. Strickly playback, Both the same as far as PQ goes? I know the Pioneer is rated as very slow to load.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Garry


----------



## ndrj69

I have the opportunity to purchase the 05FD for $249 NIB or the JVC for $179. Longevity is my goal...which would be the better buy? $250 is my ceiling.


Nick


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ndrj69* /forum/post/17152683
> 
> 
> I have the opportunity to purchase the 05FD for $249 NIB or the JVC for $179. Longevity is my goal...which would be the better buy? $250 is my ceiling.
> 
> 
> Nick



The Pioneer carries a 2-year warranty, while the JVC's warranty is limited to 90 days (short for a new item). If you're getting the Elite from an authorized dealer, you're pretty much comparing warranty + analog audio performance to speed + cost. Both should be great PQ performers.


----------



## ndrj69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17152866
> 
> 
> The Pioneer carries a 2-year warranty, while the JVC's warranty is limited to 90 days (short for a new item). If you're getting the Elite from an authorized dealer, you're pretty much comparing warranty and analog audio performance to speed and cost. Both should be great PQ performers.



How about up-scaling from SD?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

I don't have the Pioneer's synthetic test results on-hand, but it's been reported to be an excellent performer. If longevity is a main concern and speed is not, I'd say go w/ the Elite for its superior build quality and longer (8-times) warranty. If speed is a concern, and these two are at polar opposite ends of the spectrum, then you have two priorities weighing against each other and you'll need to set your own priorities.


----------



## ndrj69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17152929
> 
> 
> I don't have the Pioneer's synthetic test results on-hand, but it's been reported to be an excellent performer. If longevity is a main concern and speed is not, I'd say go w/ the Elite for its superior build quality and longer (8-times) warranty. If speed is a concern, and these two are at polar opposite ends of the spectrum, then you have two priorities weighing against each other and you'll need to set your own priorities.



Thanks,


Speed isn't an issue - performance is.


Nick


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ndrj69* /forum/post/17153016
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Speed isn't an issue - performance is.
> 
> 
> Nick



I don't think you're going to see much performance difference on the video and digital audio side either. If speed is disregarded, it pretty much boils down to build quality, warranty, analog audio, and price. A JVC + 3 yr extended warranty might cost less than the Elite, give you longer warranty, and better speed... then it's down to analog audio and build quality.


----------



## ndrj69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17153044
> 
> 
> I don't think you're going to see much performance difference on the video and digital audio side either. If speed is disregarded, it pretty much boils down to build quality, warranty, and price.



So is build quality that much better? $60 better? The warranty is great but I could purchase extended?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ndrj69* /forum/post/17153110
> 
> 
> So is build quality that much better? $60 better? The warranty is great but I could purchase extended?



It's definitely noticeably better. Just based on heft and material quality, the Elite (or even the non-Elite 51FD) feels like the kind of player that could go for 5 or 10 years. The JVC is not poorly build by any means, but is about average for the class.


----------



## Mirks

Hello, i just bought a 58" panasonic tc-p58s1. Sitting distance about 10' - 15'.

I'm looking for a good BD player for just movies and maybe the Netflix option. Looking to spend around $200-$250.


----------



## dmbphan041

Panasonic DMP-BD60 at $180 shipped.


good deal for a first player?


----------



## dmbphan041

Can I get a decent player that'll stream Netflix for under $200??


----------



## Buckeye911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmbphan041* /forum/post/17158481
> 
> 
> Can I get a decent player that'll stream Netflix for under $200??



Not yet. Your choices from Samsung Models: BD-P1600, BD-P2500, BD-P3600, BD-P4600. From LG Models: LG BD370, LG BD390. Look for sales.


----------



## dmbphan041

good to know. I'm going to be out of the country for a while, I'll look at them when I get back in June 2010.


----------



## nealh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhatten99* /forum/post/17147996
> 
> 
> Does anyone know which stand alone Blu Ray players can access a network (wired or wireless.. it does not matter to me) AND play files from a PC (.avi files)? I have a bunch of .avis on my pc and it would be nice to use my Blu Ray player to play Blu Ray disks as well as be a pass through for the movies already stored on my pc. I have a Denon 1909 receiver and a Samsung 46" LCD tv. (if that makes a difference)
> 
> 
> Please help  Thanks!



I would like to know an answer on this as well. I am not sure why this is not more important to others. It seems blu-ray playback is close on so many of them. These added features would then tip the scales.


Is there a list of players that will stream from a network? (not youtube, BB or netflix) but a pc folder outside of the PS3


----------



## kezug

What player should I consider if upgrading from Panny BD35? I dont care at all about BD Live. Streaming would be nice, but not necessary. I am just looking for better video and audio. At or near 200-250 price range.


----------



## demonfoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/17159797
> 
> 
> What player should I consider if upgrading from Panny BD35? I dont care at all about BD Live. Streaming would be nice, but not necessary. I am just looking for better video and audio. At or near 200-250 price range.



Are you primarily watching DVDs or BDs? Thus far, I haven't seen any reason to trade out from my BD35; I've considered getting the Oppo BDP-83, but with my XBR8 and HDMI receiver, I just can't justify it. Really the only thing you could get from switching would be streaming, which if that's not particularly critical to you, you might do better to get a Roku box or something instead of replacing the player wholesale. What's your setup like? HDMI or component for video? Digital audio? Via HDMI, or optical?


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nealh* /forum/post/17159659
> 
> 
> I would like to know an answer on this as well. I am not sure why this is not more important to others. It seems blu-ray playback is close on so many of them. These added features would then tip the scales.
> 
> 
> Is there a list of players that will stream from a network? (not youtube, BB or netflix) but a pc folder outside of the PS3



Copy your pictures onto a thumb drive and they will play on a Panasonic BD60.


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmbphan041* /forum/post/17158470
> 
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BD60 at $180 shipped.
> 
> 
> good deal for a first player?



Had mine delivered from Amazon.com yesterday - $145 and free shipping. It has a great picture.


----------



## nealh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/17160560
> 
> 
> Copy your pictures onto a thumb drive and they will play on a Panasonic BD60.



Thx

I want networking, not pics but music and videos


----------



## kezug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *demonfoo* /forum/post/17160025
> 
> 
> Are you primarily watching DVDs or BDs? Thus far, I haven't seen any reason to trade out from my BD35; I've considered getting the Oppo BDP-83, but with my XBR8 and HDMI receiver, I just can't justify it. Really the only thing you could get from switching would be streaming, which if that's not particularly critical to you, you might do better to get a Roku box or something instead of replacing the player wholesale. What's your setup like? HDMI or component for video? Digital audio? Via HDMI, or optical?



Primarily viewing BD's. My setup is HDMI for video to PT-AX200u...optical out to Old reciever for Audio (5.1) setup. Nothing fancy for audio, but good.

So far I am happy with my BD-35..I had it for about a year now and was wondering if something new at near the price range should be considered.


----------



## jaykim5708

Costco has the Samsung BD1590 with HDMI cable included for like 229. I already own the FAT PS3 60GB which my son always seems to be on. I need a BD player for my new HT setup and since the PS3 slim is down to 299, its hard to passup....Maybe I can finally get some Madden 10 time if I do get the slim..

What would be the advantage of having the standalone. I dont subscribe to netflix/panodora and I really dont care about the remote IR issue...


thanks!


----------



## ndrj69

I am on the fence - I missed out on the last BDP 05FD at my local BB. Now I need to get some info. Which is the better up-scaling player the JVC or the PS3? Or does anybody have any other suggestion. I want to steer clear of the Samsung variety d/t quirkiness that I cannot get past.


Thanks


Nick


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ndrj69* /forum/post/17176249
> 
> 
> I am on the fence - I missed out on the last BDP 05FD at my local BB. Now I need to get some info. Which is the better up-scaling player the JVC or the PS3? Or does anybody have any other suggestion. I want to steer clear of the Samsung variety d/t quirkiness that I cannot get past.



The PS3 does an OUTSTANDING job of upscaling, it compares in PQ to that provided by my Yamaha RX-V3900's upscaling capabilities. That's impressive, because the 3900 uses the Anchor Bay video processor, one of the best, if not the best, video processors on the market. Because of the high quality of the PS3's video processor, I use it to upconvert 480p DVDs to 1080p.


----------



## dragonbud0

It might be a strange way of picking up a BR player but I got spoiled by my Toshiba XA2 which has a backlit remote.


Other than the Sony S550 and the Harmon Kardon BDP1, are there any under $300 BR that also has a backlit remote? Thanks.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dragonbud0* /forum/post/17182400
> 
> 
> It might be a strange way of picking up a BR player but I got spoiled by my Toshiba XA2 which has a backlit remote.
> 
> 
> Other than the Sony S550 and the Harmon Kardon BDP1, are there any under $300 BR that also has a backlit remote? Thanks.



How about a $250 player and a $50 Harmony? Sounds, to me, like a much better solution than buying based on a remote and having 2-5 others sitting beside it on your coffee table.


----------



## tigerhonaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/17176535
> 
> 
> The PS3 does an OUTSTANDING job of upscaling, it compares in PQ to that provided by my Yamaha RX-V3900's upscaling capabilities. That's impressive, because the 3900 uses the Anchor Bay video processor, one of the best, if not the best, video processors on the market. Because of the high quality of the PS3's video processor, I use it to upconvert 480p DVDs to 1080p.



I am looking into the PS3 as a friend this past Saturday has brought it to my attention. He said it will take a standard DVD and Enhance the Picture Quality. Plus he also said it does the 7.1 Surround sound processing.

Do you have any additional comments you would share ?


Of, one more thing are you also talking about the Newest PS3 that was just released that is the Slim-Line.


Terry


----------



## Stew4msu

There's several threads devoted to the PS3, including one right below this one. Check em out.


----------



## tigerhonaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/17176535
> 
> 
> The PS3 does an OUTSTANDING job of upscaling, it compares in PQ to that provided by my Yamaha RX-V3900's upscaling capabilities. That's impressive, because the 3900 uses the Anchor Bay video processor, one of the best, if not the best, video processors on the market. Because of the high quality of the PS3's video processor, I use it to upconvert 480p DVDs to 1080p.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/17186156
> 
> 
> There's several threads devoted to the PS3, including one right below this one. Check em out.



Thanks for the Heads-Up .......


It is Appreciated .......


Terry


----------



## dragonbud0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17185992
> 
> 
> How about a $250 player and a $50 Harmony? Sounds, to me, like a much better solution than buying based on a remote and having 2-5 others sitting beside it on your coffee table.



I've a Pioneer bdp320. Player is very nice vis-a-vis the XA2, except the darn remote. Would do a search on Harmony. Thanks.


----------



## jxcheng

Has anyone bought a LG BD270 blu-ray player?

I am thinking of buying a blu-ray player. Now it comes down to the the following two choices:


1). LG BD270

2). Sony PS3 Slim


Sony PS3 Slims also acts as a powerful game console, but I am not much into games. LG BD270 has less features, but at less than half of the PS3's price.


Any comparison on the basic functionalities of these two as a blu-ray player (e.g., picture quality, life expectancy)?


Thanks!


----------



## friskychris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jxcheng* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1). LG BD270
> 
> 2). Sony PS3 Slim



I've narrowed my search down to the same 2 choices as jxcheng. I'm a big fan of both the 360 and Apple TV, so neither the games nor the streaming capabilities of the PS3 are selling points. I just need a basic, acceptable-quality player for Blu-Ray films. BD Live doesn't really interest me either, but how concerned should I be about the LG's lack of firmware upgrades, Internet connectivity, and brand reputation in making this decision? The LG's price point is definitely appealing, but the PS3's new sleek design and support from Sony are valid considerations too. Thanks guys!


----------



## jxcheng

Can anyone recommend a cheap blu-ray player (


----------



## convergencejunki

still looking...


my TV can already get netflix, access content on my NAS through DLNA.

my receiver can handle all the latest sound decoding


all i need is to be able to *load a DVD / BD in less than a minute*

and to have *above average quality on DVDs*


yet it seems i would have to fork *over $400+* for these _simple_ requirements




am i wrong?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *convergencejunki* /forum/post/17199538
> 
> 
> still looking...
> 
> 
> my TV can already get netflix, access content on my NAS through DLNA.
> 
> my receiver can handle all the latest sound decoding
> 
> 
> all i need is to be able to *load a DVD / BD in less than a minute*
> 
> and to have *above average quality on DVDs*
> 
> 
> yet it seems i would have to fork *over $400+* for these _simple_ requirements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> am i wrong?



Seems the JVC BP1 might be just the ticket for you... about the fastest load times on the market (neck and neck with the Oppo) as well as great DVD scaling, especially for the price. BD playback at 1080p24 is going to be nearly identical from one player to the next, so load time and DVD PQ are the two differentiating factors you've identified as important... the the JVC excels in both categories for a budget player. Check out HHGregg if you have one nearby, or watch the BluRay Player Deals thread for other low-price options.


----------



## dimako

Looking for an advice...

My setup includes Samsung 58" hdtv, Pio Elite 94, Toshiba HD-A35 and Toshiba SD-9200.

I own a decent amount SD DVDs, a dosen HD-DVDs and a few DVD-As.

My A35 does beautiful job upconverting SD DVDs, 9-years old SD9200 works great with CDs.

I am not sure which BD player to get with all those features in one box, maybe with some online streaming services.

It seems to be time to get a Bluray player. After reading 50+ pages in this thread, I narrowed my list down to these few players:


1. Samsung BD-P2550 (I bought it 2 days ago, paid $225+taxes; it was the last one in the store. I did not even open it yet.)

2. LG BD390 (was able to find it under 300, did not purchase one yet







)

3. Pioneer BDP-51FD (found it for 119+tax, it's waiting for me to come and pickup, 'display shelf unit' I was told.

4. Sone PS3 Slim (not sure though)

5. OPPO as the last resort


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dimako* /forum/post/17201918
> 
> 
> Looking for an advice...
> 
> My setup includes Samsung 58" hdtv, Pio Elite 94, Toshiba HD-A35 and Toshiba SD-9200.
> 
> I own a decent amount SD DVDs, a dosen HD-DVDs and a few DVD-As.
> 
> My A35 does beautiful job upconverting SD DVDs, 9-years old SD9200 works great with CDs.
> 
> I am not sure which BD player to get with all those features in one box, maybe with some online streaming services.
> 
> It seems to be time to get a Bluray player. After reading 50+ pages in this thread, I narrowed my list down to these few players:
> 
> 
> 1. Samsung BD-P2550 (I bought it 2 days ago, paid $225+taxes; it was the last one in the store. I did not even open it yet.)
> 
> 2. LG BD390 (was able to find it under 300, did not purchase one yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 3. Pioneer BDP-51FD (found it for 119+tax, it's waiting for me to come and pickup, 'display shelf unit' I was told.
> 
> 4. Sone PS3 Slim (not sure though)
> 
> 5. OPPO as the last resort



Unless you plan on greatly expanding your DVD-A collection, I'd hold on the the P2550. Excellent upscaling, Netflix & Pandora, and a pretty decent price. Build quality and load times are not as good as the Oppo, but they're not horrible either.


----------



## convergencejunki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17201971
> 
> 
> Unless you plan on greatly expanding your DVD-A collection, I'd hold on the the P2550. Excellent upscaling, Netflix & Pandora, and a pretty decent price. Build quality and load times are not as good as the Oppo, but they're not horrible either.



OK so I seem to have found a Samsung P2550 for $210 online + $30 for a CPS extended warranty (whatever _that's_ worth) ... should I just buy it?


I read on Bestbuy web site that it has a tendency to freeze? also how slow is the load time?


----------



## drjrt

I'm sure this has been asmwered before but is there a difference between the

2500 and 2550? Seems I can find 2500 for sale but not the 2550.


Also, what is the limit on the length of the DVI cable these players can

drive?


Thanks!


----------



## mike-tee

*@ convergencejunki*


I am in the process of selling my 2550 now. I have 5 BD players and the reason I'm selling it, is because the return for what I paid for it will be quite profitable compared to the others. As an aside, I'm also selling my LG BH200 for the same reason. Now, to your question. I've only had the 2550 since May of this year and in that time it's been great. I've had no freezing and it played many disks my other players could not.


The only issues I've had with it to date were with Mutant Chronicles BD not working and some audio sync issues with The Watchmen. With The Watchmen, my 2550 also failed to load the Maximum Move Mode feature. It should be noted that these particular 2 BDs have had problems with various other players. As for load times, depends on what you're comparing it to, but I would place it in the middle somewhere. Not a speed demon but also not painful.







In my book, the 2550, especially with the Reon for upconverting DVDs is a very, very nice player.


*@ drjrt*


Sorry, I can't help with the DVI length but I can tell you the difference between the 2500 and 2550. The 2550 was a special model number made for Best Buy. The only difference between them, is that the 2550 has Pandora streaming, the 2500 does not.


Mike T


----------



## Carlos Martinez

I will soon be buying what will be my first BD unit, where I will be playing HD discs and DVDs that I need the player to upscale as best as possible.


One thing that picked my attention yesterday is that I was reading about the Pioneer BDP-V6000, released in September, and that it would "support high definition Blu-ray Disc as well as standard definition DVD media playback in both NTSC and PAL formats".


My question is: aren't all BD players capable of playing NTSC and PAL formats?


I ask that because my DVD player, like similar Pioneer and Oppo units, does upscaling from NTSC or PAL discs. As all plasma and LCD screens, AFAIK, now can exhibit both formats indistinctly, I took it for granted that BD players, which also upscaled DVDs, would be universal too.


Am I wrong?


----------



## novasol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike-tee* /forum/post/17207090
> 
> *@ convergencejunki*
> 
> 
> I am in the process of selling my 2550 now. I have 5 BD players and the reason I'm selling it, is because the return for what I paid for it will be quite profitable compared to the others. As an aside, I'm also selling my LG BH200 for the same reason. Now, to your question. I've only had the 2550 since May of this year and in that time it's been great. I've had no freezing and it played many disks my other players could not.
> 
> 
> The only issues I've had with it to date were with Mutant Chronicles BD not working and some audio sync issues with The Watchmen. With The Watchmen, my 2550 also failed to load the Maximum Move Mode feature. It should be noted that these particular 2 BDs have had problems with various other players. As for load times, depends on what you're comparing it to, but I would place it in the middle somewhere. Not a speed demon but also not painful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my book, the 2550, especially with the Reon for upconverting DVDs is a very, very nice player.
> 
> 
> *@ drjrt*
> 
> 
> Sorry, I can't help with the DVI length but I can tell you the difference between the 2500 and 2550. The 2550 was a special model number made for Best Buy. The only difference between them, is that the 2550 has Pandora streaming, the 2500 does not.
> 
> 
> Mike T



My 2550 has been great. I picked up a Pio 320 hoping to see a difference in upscaling but can't at all. The only benefit(IMO) to the 320 is that it will output RGB and YCbCr(the 2550 is stuck on YCbCr) and has more tweaking options, including audio sync. On the other hand, the 320 CAN NOT be forced to output 720p, a deal killer if you have a 720p display. I'm not 100% sure but the 51fd has the same menu options as the 320, have to check the manual.


----------



## ssampath




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nealh* /forum/post/17159659
> 
> 
> I would like to know an answer on this as well. I am not sure why this is not more important to others. It seems blu-ray playback is close on so many of them. These added features would then tip the scales.
> 
> 
> Is there a list of players that will stream from a network? (not youtube, BB or netflix) but a pc folder outside of the PS3



I have a LG BD390 - It supports both DLNA and CIFS and can stream movies straight from your PC or from a DLNA server. It also support Netflix, Youtube and Cinemanow - and hey are adding VUDU support next month. The LG BD370 will do much of the same for a little less money - but does not seem to support all the different formats that the BD390 supports. LG seems to be providing firmware updates and bug fixes at regular intervals - I hope that continues.


----------



## nealh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssampath* /forum/post/17214779
> 
> 
> I have a LG BD390 - It supports both DLNA and CIFS and can stream movies straight from your PC or from a DLNA server. It also support Netflix, Youtube and Cinemanow - and hey are adding VUDU support next month. The LG BD370 will do much of the same for a little less money - but does not seem to support all the different formats that the BD390 supports. LG seems to be providing firmware updates and bug fixes at regular intervals - I hope that continues.



Thanks. I wonder if the LG has better PQ.


----------



## Xer0dIn

I'm looking to get a blu-ray player to replace my PS3. Some info on my set-up. Pio 6020FD, Pio SC-05, Defenitive Technology 5.0 (Left/Right: BP7004, Center: C/L/R 2500, Rears: BP2X). What's the best player out there now for up converting DVD's, best blu-ray and audio performance? The oppo BP-83, Pioneer BDP-51FD, 23FD, 09FD, Denon DBP-2010C, (Just a few I've looked at).... Or is my PS3 already good enough that there isn't much of a difference with any current stand-alone player out.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xer0dIn* /forum/post/17219698
> 
> 
> I'm looking to get a blu-ray player to replace my PS3. Some info on my set-up. Pio 6020FD, Pio SC-05, Defenitive Technology 5.0 (Left/Right: BP7004, Center: C/L/R 2500, Rears: BP2X). What's the best player out there now for up converting DVD's, best blu-ray and audio performance? The oppo BP-83, Pioneer BDP-51FD, 23FD, 09FD, Denon DBP-2010C, (Just a few I've looked at).... Or is my PS3 already good enough that there isn't much of a difference with any current stand-alone player out.



Why have you decided to replace your PS3? I ask because I have used a 40 gig PS3 with my 6020 for well over a year and have loved it. Better yet, the price on the new PS3 Slim has gone down to $299.99, which represents a one hundred dollar price reduction from the old model. It seems to me that you are unlikely to do better with any freestanding BD player


----------



## Skypalace

I'm looking for a player, here are my requirements. I haven't followed discussions for quite a while (and I'm only now acknowledging that my HD-DVD player may not have been my best ever investmet )


1) Upscaling regular DVD is not a requirement. I run all my video sources through a DVDO Edge, currently I have an older Sony DVP-7700 which is the perfect transport for DVD as it transmits original 480i, allowing the Edge to both scale and interlace without having to first deinterlace a converted 480p.


2) Again since I have an Edge, would love it to always output in native format (both resolution and framerate) without trying to scale/convert to my display, or at least have this option, as I suspect my Edge will outperform most BR's on this.


3) Quick load load times, but must support 2.0.


4) Easy WAF. I'll use a Harmony remote (currently a Harmony One), I want her and the technically challenged relatives and guests to be able to drop a disk into the tray that opens up (I program the Harmony to do an Eject on the source player), close it, and hit Play. So this requires infrared IR (I use IR distribution).


5) I'm currently using a 720p projector, will eventually upgrade to 1080p, will keep the Edge.


6) Primary usage will be Netflix physical BR. I can't stand the softness and poor resolution of Netflix on demand (which I play through an XBox so don't think this on-box on BR) so on-device streaming is fully optional.


7) Like all consumer electronics, I will consider this disposable the day I purchase it, it'll likely get replaced in a few years, so reasonable $ is preferred.


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skypalace* /forum/post/17220621
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a player, here are my requirements. I haven't followed discussions for quite a while (and I'm only now acknowledging that my HD-DVD player may not have been my best ever investmet )
> 
> 
> 1) Upscaling regular DVD is not a requirement. I run all my video sources through a DVDO Edge, currently I have an older Sony DVP-7700 which is the perfect transport for DVD as it transmits original 480i, allowing the Edge to both scale and interlace without having to first deinterlace a converted 480p.
> 
> 
> 2) Again since I have an Edge, would love it to always output in native format (both resolution and framerate) without trying to scale/convert to my display, or at least have this option, as I suspect my Edge will outperform most BR's on this.
> 
> 
> 3) Quick load load times, but must support 2.0.
> 
> 
> 4) Easy WAF. I'll use a Harmony remote (currently a Harmony One), I want her and the technically challenged relatives and guests to be able to drop a disk into the tray that opens up (I program the Harmony to do an Eject on the source player), close it, and hit Play. So this requires infrared IR (I use IR distribution).
> 
> 
> 5) I'm currently using a 720p projector, will eventually upgrade to 1080p, will keep the Edge.
> 
> 
> 6) Primary usage will be Netflix physical BR. I can't stand the softness and poor resolution of Netflix on demand (which I play through an XBox so don't think this on-box on BR) so on-device streaming is fully optional.
> 
> 
> 7) Like all consumer electronics, I will consider this disposable the day I purchase it, it'll likely get replaced in a few years, so reasonable $ is preferred.



if you are going to upgrade you projector soon to 1080p or you're current pj can accept 1080p, i would get the pioneer 320. if not, i recommend the denon 1610. both have what you're looking for - source direct, bd live, and reasonable load times. the pioneer 320 can be had for 275 and the denon for 340ish through a local dealer. the pio 320 cannot do 720p for bd.


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ndrj69* /forum/post/17176249
> 
> 
> I am on the fence - I missed out on the last BDP 05FD at my local BB. Now I need to get some info. Which is the better up-scaling player the JVC or the PS3? Or does anybody have any other suggestion. I want to steer clear of the Samsung variety d/t quirkiness that I cannot get past.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Nick



JVC is significantly better in recognizing film cadences than the ps3 slim. click on my signature for the results with the s&m disc.


----------



## ssampath




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nealh* /forum/post/17215623
> 
> 
> Thanks. I wonder if the LG has better PQ.



The LG BD390 have very good reviews for picture quality on CNET etc. However I must admit that I have watched only a few Blu Ray movies and have been mostly watching DVDs and streamed movies.


Also I did not mention that the PS3 does a very fine job of streaming from a DLNA server. The reason I do not use it anymore is the noise it makes and the lack of integration with my Harmony remote. I think I like the picture quality on the PS3 a little better even for DVD up-conversion.


----------



## Xer0dIn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/17220049
> 
> 
> Why have you decided to replace your PS3? I ask because I have used a 40 gig PS3 with my 6020 for well over a year and have loved it. Better yet, the price on the new PS3 Slim has gone down to $299.99, which represents a one hundred dollar price reduction from the old model. It seems to me that you are unlikely to do better with any freestanding BD player



I won't replace it if nothing else is better. I had read a couple places that it's better to let the receiver do the decoding of Dolby HD / DTS HD instead of the PS3 (can't do bit-stream of those audio formats over HDMI). With the SC-05 I have, I didn't know if the audio would be better (noticeable) or not with another player. The Slim can, maybe I'll buy one of those. I guess what I want to know is there anything noticeably better than the PS3 I have now for audio and video with blu-ray and/or dvd upscaling.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xer0dIn* /forum/post/17225185
> 
> 
> I won't replace it if nothing else is better. I had read a couple places that it's better to let the receiver do the decoding of Dolby HD / DTS HD instead of the PS3 (can't do bit-stream of those audio formats over HDMI). With the SC-05 I have, I didn't know if the audio would be better (noticeable) or not with another player. The Slim can, maybe I'll buy one of those. I guess what I want to know is there anything noticeably better than the PS3 I have now for audio and video with blu-ray and/or dvd upscaling.



There has been a lot of debate in the PS3 threads over whether bitstreaming HD audio from a BD player to the receiver is superior to allowing the PS3 to decode them internally and then send them to the receiver in PCM form. The consensus is that there is no difference, except that if you use bitstream, the receiver's HD audio lights turn on. By the way, the PS3 Slim does allow the bitstreaming of HD audio over HDMI, although the older PS3s can't do so.


----------



## -Fluffy65-

I'm hoping you guys could give me a couple pointers here. I personally have a new 80GB PS3 (which I upgraded to 320GB), and love it, but my parents are looking to get their first BD player, and have put me in charge. It will be used on their 67" Samsung HL67A750. I picked up the Samsung BD-P1590 a couple days ago, but wanted to do a little more research before taking it out of the box and hooking it up, so I came on here. After reading the 1590 thread, there's no way I'm going to keep that one, for obvious reasons if you're aware of the 1590's continuing hiccups.


My question is this: I want a GOOD, RELIABLE BD player, that won't give my parents (or me) migraines due to overall crappiness. It should be roughly $250 or less, upscale SD DVDs, and be easy to use. I don't give a crap about Netflix, Pandora, Blockbuster, or any of those other unnecessary features they wouldn't use. I just need a rock solid, no frills unit, that will give many years of great service. Any particular ones you'd recommend? I'm all ears. Thanks much.


-Ross


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhatten99* /forum/post/17147996
> 
> 
> Does anyone know which stand alone Blu Ray players can access a network (wired or wireless.. it does not matter to me) AND play files from a PC (.avi files)? I have a bunch of .avis on my pc and it would be nice to use my Blu Ray player to play Blu Ray disks as well as be a pass through for the movies already stored on my pc. I have a Denon 1909 receiver and a Samsung 46" LCD tv. (if that makes a difference)
> 
> 
> Please help  Thanks!



What codec/format is inside the AVI files- DV, ?


My new LG BD390 will stream videos (and music/photos) from PCs shares (or Macs/NAS storage w/ DLNA support), supporting a pretty good amount of codecs/file formats, and it supports NTFS on USB storage also (thumbdrive/HDD/card reader.)

It says it will find AVI files, not sure of the codecs...(see below)


I believe the Samsung P3600 does streaming also, but it doesn't support nearly the file formats- think only MKV video... (and JPG/MP3)


here's the streaming specs from LG BD390 manual:


File requirements

Overall
*File extensions: .jpg, .jpeg, .png, .avi, .divx, .mpg, .mpeg,* .mp3, .wma, .pcm (LPCM)

Available file extensions differ depending on the servers.

Maximum Files/Folder: Less than 2000 (total number of files and

folders)


Music Files

Sampling frequency: within 8 - 48 kHz (WMA), within 11 - 48 kHz (MP3), 44.1 and 48 kHz (LPCM)

Bit rate: Bit rate: within 8 - 320 kbps (WMA, MP3), 768Kbps and 1.536Mbps (LPCM)


Photo files

Recommended photo size:

Less than 4,000 x 3,000 x 24 bit/pixel

Less than 3,000 x 3,000 x 32 bit/pixel


Movie files

Available resolution size: 1920 x1080 (W x H) pixels

Playable subtitle : SubRip (.srt / .txt), SAMI (.smi), SubStation Alpha

(.ssa/.txt), MicroDVD (.sub/.txt), SubViewer 1.0 (.sub), SubViewer 2.0

(.sub/.txt), TMPlayer (.txt), DVD Subtitle System (.txt)

The subtitle files are not displayed on the [My Media] menu.

If there are more than 1 subtitle files at a folder, displaying priority is as

follow:

Priority High Low

file extension .smi .sub .srt .txt .ssa
*Playable Codec format: DIVX3.xx, DIVX4.xx, DIVX5.xx, XVID,

DIVX6.xx (Standard playback only), DIVX-HD, MPEG1 SS, MPEG2 PS, MPEG2 TS*

Audio format: Dolby Digital, DTS, MP3, WMA, AAC, AC3,


----------



## cmaxwell

I have the new Oppo Blu ray player that's due in on Friday, i currently own the OPPO OPDV971H for my main dvd player. Will i notice a big difference on DVD playback ( VIDEO ) being played on a 60inch Sony Sxrd tv? Or would it be minimal .


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmaxwell* /forum/post/17233864
> 
> 
> I have the new Oppo Blu ray player that's due in on Friday, i currently own the OPPO OPDV971H for my main dvd player. Will i notice a big difference on DVD playback ( VIDEO ) being played on a 60inch Sony Sxrd tv? Or would it be minimal .



On Friday you'll know!


It depends on your seating distance, but Faroudja-chip players like the 971 seem soft in comparison to the ABT chip used in the BDP-83. The 971/981 also enhance macroblocking on some some displays.


-Bill


----------



## nealh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgould* /forum/post/17233782
> 
> 
> What codec/format is inside the AVI files- DV, ?
> 
> 
> My new LG BD390 will stream videos (and music/photos) from PCs shares (or Macs/NAS storage w/ DLNA support), supporting a pretty good amount of codecs/file formats, and it supports NTFS on USB storage also (thumbdrive/HDD/card reader.)
> 
> It says it will find AVI files, not sure of the codecs...(see below)
> 
> 
> I believe the Samsung P3600 does streaming also, but it doesn't support nearly the file formats- think only MKV video... (and JPG/MP3)
> 
> 
> here's the streaming specs from LG BD390 manual:
> 
> 
> File requirements
> 
> Overall
> *File extensions: .jpg, .jpeg, .png, .avi, .divx, .mpg, .mpeg,* .mp3, .wma, .pcm (LPCM)
> 
> Available file extensions differ depending on the servers.
> 
> Maximum Files/Folder: Less than 2000 (total number of files and
> 
> folders)
> 
> 
> Music Files
> 
> Sampling frequency: within 8 - 48 kHz (WMA), within 11 - 48 kHz (MP3), 44.1 and 48 kHz (LPCM)
> 
> Bit rate: Bit rate: within 8 - 320 kbps (WMA, MP3), 768Kbps and 1.536Mbps (LPCM)
> 
> 
> Photo files
> 
> Recommended photo size:
> 
> Less than 4,000 x 3,000 x 24 bit/pixel
> 
> Less than 3,000 x 3,000 x 32 bit/pixel
> 
> 
> Movie files
> 
> Available resolution size: 1920 x1080 (W x H) pixels
> 
> Playable subtitle : SubRip (.srt / .txt), SAMI (.smi), SubStation Alpha
> 
> (.ssa/.txt), MicroDVD (.sub/.txt), SubViewer 1.0 (.sub), SubViewer 2.0
> 
> (.sub/.txt), TMPlayer (.txt), DVD Subtitle System (.txt)
> 
> The subtitle files are not displayed on the [My Media] menu.
> 
> If there are more than 1 subtitle files at a folder, displaying priority is as
> 
> follow:
> 
> Priority High Low
> 
> file extension .smi .sub .srt .txt .ssa
> *Playable Codec format: DIVX3.xx, DIVX4.xx, DIVX5.xx, XVID,
> 
> DIVX6.xx (Standard playback only), DIVX-HD, MPEG1 SS, MPEG2 PS, MPEG2 TS*
> 
> Audio format: Dolby Digital, DTS, MP3, WMA, AAC, AC3,



Do you have a PS3 by any chance? I am trying to decide if I should get a second one or go with the LG390 since it has pc network streaming that I want.


----------



## cmaxwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/17233906
> 
> 
> On Friday you'll know!
> 
> 
> It depends on your seating distance, but Faroudja-chip players like the 971 seem soft in comparison to the ABT chip used in the BDP-83. The 971/981 also enhance macroblocking on some some displays.
> 
> 
> -Bill



It would be about 12 feet away.


----------



## Skypalace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/17221868
> 
> 
> if you are going to upgrade you projector soon to 1080p or you're current pj can accept 1080p, i would get the pioneer 320. if not, i recommend the denon 1610. both have what you're looking for - source direct, bd live, and reasonable load times. the pioneer 320 can be had for 275 and the denon for 340ish through a local dealer. the pio 320 cannot do 720p for bd.



The projector can't accept 1080p but the Edge can, and will downscale to 720p, but upscaling a 720p disk (how common versus 1080p?) to 1080 then down to 720 will of course be somewhat suboptimal vs 720p end to end.


Over time I'll definitely go to 1080p, I bought this as a temp projector (got it cheap and needed something on short notice as I had a dead projector and a houseful of people about to show up for a weekend), but it's performing well, better than the Dwin TV3 it replaced.


Since 720p would be somewhat of a preference, what would I be giving up on the denon vs. the pioneer, or is it just the price difference?


----------



## bcretty

Need help choosing my first blu ray player.


My budget is $300 and my only other requirement is the blu ray picture quality is better than a ps3 slim.


If the picture quality on the PS3 slim is on par with the players under $300 than I see no reason not to get a PS3 slim.


I'll be using this with a Sony KDL-32XBR6 LCD. DVD playback is not a concern since I already have an Oppo DV-980H.


I already placed my order for a Panasonic DMP-BD80 for $225 but recently read about the freezing issues.


If I experience these issues I'll will be sending it back.


Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KennyRob

Not interested in Oppo for $$ reasons, so between:


Panasonic

Samsung

Denon

Pioneer

Sony


Which Blu-Ray player brand would you choose for pure video performance? Thanks in advance.


----------



## -Fluffy65-

Bump. Can anybody help answer my question? It's only a few posts back...


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *-Fluffy65-* /forum/post/17238938
> 
> 
> Bump. Can anybody help answer my question? It's only a few posts back...



I don't have one, but a lot of people have recommended the JVC as a solid, economical player.


-Bill


----------



## mmafightetnow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssampath* /forum/post/17224202
> 
> 
> The LG BD390 have very good reviews for picture quality on CNET etc. However I must admit that I have watched only a few Blu Ray movies and have been mostly watching DVDs and streamed movies.
> 
> 
> Also I did not mention that the PS3 does a very fine job of streaming from a DLNA server. The reason I do not use it anymore is the noise it makes and the lack of integration with my Harmony remote. I think I like the picture quality on the PS3 a little better even for DVD up-conversion.



That is sick PS3 upconvert picture better than lg390. Good for me. I decided to pick PS3 over oppo and lg390.


----------



## mmafightetnow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xer0dIn* /forum/post/17219698
> 
> 
> I'm looking to get a blu-ray player to replace my PS3. Some info on my set-up. Pio 6020FD, Pio SC-05, Defenitive Technology 5.0 (Left/Right: BP7004, Center: C/L/R 2500, Rears: BP2X). What's the best player out there now for up converting DVD's, best blu-ray and audio performance? The oppo BP-83, Pioneer BDP-51FD, 23FD, 09FD, Denon DBP-2010C, (Just a few I've looked at).... Or is my PS3 already good enough that there isn't much of a difference with any current stand-alone player out.



For Bluray, ps3 is 95 to 97% of oppo. Dvd upconvert, oppo wins,but ps3 is about 90% of oppo. Sound ps3 is 80% of oppo.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmafightetnow* /forum/post/17240985
> 
> 
> For Bluray, ps3 is 95 to 97% of oppo. Dvd upconvert, oppo wins,but ps3 is about 90% of oppo. Sound ps3 is 80% of oppo.



I have a Yamaha Rx-V3900 AV receiver. It has the same Anchor Bay video processor as the Oppo. I have done A-B comparisons between DVD upconversions handled by my PS3 and those carried out by the 3900. There is no significant difference, to my eyes at least. What all of this gets us down to is this: PQ is in the eye of the beholder because it requires subjective evaluation. Thus, there is simply no way to _*objectively*_ resolve such a debate. I have learned to live with it.


----------



## griswold7887

Hi, i'm new to posting on the forums but have visited for a few years now. I have a question i could use some help with. I need a blu ray player. What is the best BD PQ and SD up conversion PQ i can get for under $350? What would anyone recommend for my budget for best PQ. Im replacing a Sony S300 player i got years ago. I loved the PQ on it but it finally bit the dust a few months back. Today i replaced it with an LG BD370 and i am really dissatisfied with the picture. It looks good, just not as good as the Sony. Im running it through a $179 HDMI monster cable into my Samsung TOC 650. THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ANY HELP AT ALL!


----------



## andrew_j

I am looking for some advice to help with my first BD player. I have narrowed down to the following players, but have some questions someone may be able to help answer.

Pioneer Elite BD-05FD at $269. Open Box

Sammy 2550 at $220. Open Box

Pioneer BD-120 or Panny BD60. Can find both for sub $200 NIB, $170 or so open box.


Both the Samsung & Pioneer Elite have 7.1 analog. Not sure if I would use it, but with my older receiver it is the only way I can get HD audio. Is HD audio really all that different from what I would get from optical connection?


I like what I have read about the Samsung HQV S-DVD scaling, but don't know if I will see it since my sceen is only 46" and I sit about 10 ft away. Samsungs reputation for quality is questionable.


Pioneer Elite has superior audio section if I connect analog, but again I don't know if I would hear any real difference. In fact the only thing I don't like about the Pioneer is total price is highest, and the fact it has none of the newer features (no ethernet).


The others are less expensive, and I worry some about the old adage "you get what you pay for". Does anyone have the Pioneer 120 who can comment on whether they are happy with the product? Does it offer any tweakability to color / black level?


Thanks.


----------



## rattmobbins

Just picked up a Panasonic TC-P54G10 and am looking to get my 1st Blu-ray player. I have a cheeseball Pioneer surround sound system that's "made" for the Xbox 360. Sounds decent but by no means high end, so sound from the player isn't my first priority.


I'm leaning towards the new PS3 slim because it's the only gaming system I don't own, and have heard great things about it's Blu-ray and DVD upconverting ability. My question is this, is it going to be as reliable as a stand alone player? I don't watch movies and stuff everyday, but just figure a stand alone unit might be a little more reliable for day to day use and last longer than a PS3.


Thoughts?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rattmobbins* /forum/post/17242628
> 
> 
> Just picked up a Panasonic TC-P54G10 and am looking to get my 1st Blu-ray player. I have a cheeseball Pioneer surround sound system that's "made" for the Xbox 360. Sounds decent but by no means high end, so sound from the player isn't my first priority.
> 
> 
> I'm leaning towards the new PS3 slim because it's the only gaming system I don't own, and have heard great things about it's Blu-ray and DVD upconverting ability. My question is this, is it going to be as reliable as a stand alone player? I don't watch movies and stuff everyday, but just figure a stand alone unit might be a little more reliable for day to day use and last longer than a PS3.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



There seem to have been a few early teething problems with the Slim (see the Slim thread) having to do with fan noise and audio glitches with certain Pioneer receivers. Hard to quantify. I think you'll need to read user comments here and on other forums and get your own feel for it.


Also hard to quantify is the mechanical reliability of the earlier PS3. Certainly you see more posts about failures than you do with standalone players, but then there are millions of PS3 in the field, and I'll bet there are still more PS3s out there than there are all standalone players combined, and most of them are older. The PS3 has certainly not had Xbox-style failure rates.


There's another aspect of reliability, though, and that's manufacturer support via firmware upgrades to deal with incompatibilities with new features on recent Blu-ray discs. Here there's no argument: the PS3 has a sterling track record for playing just about everything, and if it doesn't there's a firmware update within weeks to fix the issue. Personally I've never had a disc fail to play properly in almost two years, including many titles that initially gave many other players fits.


Me, I wouldn't trade my 2007 40GB PS3 for anything that's come on the market since.


----------



## Venner

Every couple of months I keep coming back and reading all the threads, trying to pick out a player, and then giving up. With WB releasing North by Northwest and The Wizard of Oz here shortly, I think that'll be the impetus for me to finally buy a BD player. (I already own about 20 BD films that I can't view, for crying out loud!)


The player I kept settling on was the Samsung BD-P2500, which had some key features I liked

(1) Apparently terrific upscaling -- *a must.*

(2) Fully decoded 7.1 analog out -- my receiver is an older HK w/o HDMI inputs. Not a must, but nice.

(3) Price - $200 for a refurb under warranty, if I went that route


The major downside is reliability, which I heard these didn't exactly excel in.


Can anyone recommend a different player? A newer one? A better one? Or is the BD-P2500 a good investment? My price point is definitely under $300 (actual, not retail).


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Venner* /forum/post/17245499
> 
> 
> Every couple of months I keep coming back and reading all the threads, trying to pick out a player, and then giving up. With WB releasing North by Northwest and The Wizard of Oz here shortly, I think that'll be the impetus for me to finally buy a BD player. (I already own about 20 BD films that I can't view, for crying out loud!)
> 
> 
> The player I kept settling on was the Samsung BD-P2500, which had some key features I liked
> 
> (1) Apparently terrific upscaling -- *a must.*
> 
> (2) Fully decoded 7.1 analog out -- my receiver is an older HK w/o HDMI inputs. Not a must, but nice.
> 
> (3) Price - $200 for a refurb under warranty, if I went that route
> 
> 
> The major downside is reliability, which I heard these didn't exactly excel in.
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a different player? A newer one? A better one? Or is the BD-P2500 a good investment? My price point is definitely under $300 (actual, not retail).



With an emphasis on scaling and a secondary preference for decoding with 7.1 analog output, the P2500/2550 is about as good as it gets in your price range. I think reliability concerns are a bit overblown and firmware support really ramped up last fall. Operational speed isn't as speedy as the newest players, but not all that slow either.


An alternative, if you have near or mid term plans to upgrade your AVR to one with HDMI audio, you should also consider the JVC BP1. It has above-average scaling considering its MSRP and street price, and will decode and bitstream all audio codecs over HDMI (though no 7.1 analog outputs). It also has some of the fastest power-on and disc load times on the market.


----------



## Carlos Martinez

Wouldn't the LG BD390 qualify quite well for Venner's requirements too?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos Martinez* /forum/post/17246121
> 
> 
> Wouldn't the LG BD390 qualify quite well for Venner's requirements too?



I don't really like the fact that the LG BD390 fails most cadence detection tests. He mentioned scaling of SD DVD, and by extrapolation video processing in general, as a key factor. That said, given the current US Appliance pricing, 5% bing.com cash back, and WELCOME10 coupon, it is attractive offering if wireless and streaming hold similar priorities as video processing.


----------



## Xer0dIn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmafightetnow* /forum/post/17240985
> 
> 
> For Bluray, ps3 is 95 to 97% of oppo. Dvd upconvert, oppo wins,but ps3 is about 90% of oppo. Sound ps3 is 80% of oppo.



Thanks mmafightetnow, So I take it the Oppo is the way to go










Where are you getting your numbers from?


----------



## Carlos Martinez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17246150
> 
> 
> I don't really like the fact that the LG BD390 fails most cadence detection tests. He mentioned scaling of SD DVD, and by extrapolation video processing in general, as a key factor. That said, given the current US Appliance pricing, 5% bing.com cash back, and WELCOME10 coupon, it is attractive offering if wireless and streaming hold similar priorities as video processing.



I would love to know where to go see tests like the one you mentioned, for the LG and others.


I am looking for a player that would have the best quality in BD and in upscaling. But I need also to be able to play MKV large NTFS files off its USB input.


The ones I had on my short list, the Pioneer BDP-320 and Oppo BDP-83, can't do that. And the info I could get was that the LG could, also being able to stream files from PC. It looked as a legitimate multitask unit.


----------



## Venner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos Martinez* /forum/post/17246121
> 
> 
> Wouldn't the LG BD390 qualify quite well for Venner's requirements too?



That does look like a nice (and faster loading) player. Streaming and wireless aren't necessities for me, since I have a Home Theater PC hooked into my system, but things like YouTube and mkv support would definitely be convenient features in a stand-alone. You're right about the price (~$230 with coupon, bing, shipping); is the DVD upscaling of the current crop of players as good as the P2500, with the Reon chip? CNET likes the player's SD quality (although I can't say I always trust them) and Amazon users seem positive about it, for the most part.


----------



## Carlos Martinez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Venner* /forum/post/17247019
> 
> 
> CNET likes the player's SD quality (although I can't say I always trust them)



Whom do you trust? I am looking for places where I can get objective info, and not just personal opinion. That's the good thing and the bad thing of forums, but for now is the best I could find.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos Martinez* /forum/post/17246386
> 
> 
> I would love to know where to go see tests like the one you mentioned, for the LG and others.
> 
> 
> I am looking for a player that would have the best quality in BD and in upscaling. But I need also to be able to play MKV large NTFS files off its USB input.
> 
> 
> The ones I had on my short list, the Pioneer BDP-320 and Oppo BDP-83, can't do that. And the info I could get was that the LG could, also being able to stream files from PC. It looked as a legitimate multitask unit.



There's a pretty extensive thread outlining the synthetic test results of several (upwards of 15 - 20) different BD players. I have it bookmarked on my laptop, but I'm on my desktop at the moment. It shouldn't be too hard to find and pretty much stays on the main page.


----------



## Carlos Martinez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17248198
> 
> 
> There's a pretty extensive thread outlining the synthetic test results of several (upwards of 15 - 20) different BD players. I have it bookmarked on my laptop, but I'm on my desktop at the moment. It shouldn't be too hard to find and pretty much stays on the main page.



You mean on this forum? If it's a sticky I don't see it. If you can find the bookmark it would be great. Thanks!


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos Martinez* /forum/post/17248453
> 
> 
> You mean on this forum? If it's a sticky I don't see it. If you can find the bookmark it would be great. Thanks!


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1156535 


-Bill


----------



## griswold7887

bump*


Hi, i'm new to posting on the forums but have visited for a few years now. I have a question i could use some help with. I need a blu ray player. What is the best BD PQ and SD up conversion PQ i can get for under $350? What would anyone recommend for my budget for best PQ. Im replacing a Sony S300 player i got years ago. I loved the PQ on it but it finally bit the dust a few months back. Today i replaced it with an LG BD370 and i am really dissatisfied with the picture. It looks good, just not as good as the Sony. Im running it through a $179 HDMI monster cable into my Samsung TOC 650. THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ANY HELP AT ALL!


----------



## dragonbud0

Might be the wrong thread. I preferred my Pioneer bdp-320 over the Panny bd-35k in terms of sound and PQ, but YMMV. The Pioneer is in your ballpark.


----------



## andrew_j

This may or may not help some of you the fence. Here is my experience.

Purchased the following units:

Pioneer Elite BD-05FD open box for $270

Sony S360 NIB at Fry's for $160

Panny BD-55k open box for $125 (no remote, by my Panny DVD remote works well with it)


I tried to like the Pioneer. I just could not see a difference in S-DVD upconversion capabilities compared to the Panny. I actually thought the Panny looked a slittle smoother. The Pioneer had great output tweakability. I probably could have eventually found something as good or better than the Panny, but in the end I decided it was not worth the extra $. I have not opened the SONY yet. I am putting the Panny through all paces first. From what I see, I will probably return the Sony. My point is these one year old Panny units don't seem bad at all, and if you get lucky you might find a demo like me. This BD-55k has the analogue outs I really wanted, and I am thrilled to get it for half the price of the newer BD-80.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmafightetnow*
> _For Bluray, ps3 is 95 to 97% of oppo. Dvd upconvert, oppo wins,but ps3 is about 90% of oppo. Sound ps3 is 80% of oppo._





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xer0dIn* /forum/post/17246313
> 
> 
> Thanks mmafightetnow, So I take it the Oppo is the way to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you getting your numbers from?



I suggest (1) that the Oppo is not necessarily the way to go and (2) that the difference in PQ between one upconverting video processor and another is a matter of subjective evaluation, not "numbers." In any event, no human eye could discern the difference between a PQ of 100% and another of 97%, or so it seems to me. As to the audio, digital sound is digital sound unless some unwelcome processing is going on, which the PS3 doesn't do. In my judgment, the PS3 for $299.99 will give you audio and video that are as good as the Oppo provides. Better yet, the PS3 costs $200 less than the Oppo so the choice seems pretty clear to me.


----------



## nealh

I am very confused on the players today. I need a second one. I would like network streaming and I guess netflix, you tube etc, etc


But the key for me is PQ/AQ for blu-rays forst then other stuff. I really want to keep the price near $300(I realize the Oppo is best on PQ/AQ but at $400-500 that seems a bit high)


I also appreciate alot of this is personal preference but are there PQ/AQ differences between the LG bd390, PS3 slim and Panny BD80


I am leaning toward the LG 390 but I love my PS3, I find it hard to believe PQ/AQ gets much better? the LG seems to offer more streaming options now.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/17250336
> 
> 
> the difference in PQ between one upconverting video processor and another is a matter of subjective evaluation, not "numbers."



If you are including deinterlacing, that is just not true. There are well-established objective tests. See the links in the OPPO FAQ: Is the DVD picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player? 


Forum consensus is that Blu-ray 1080p performance is very similar among all players.


-Bill


----------



## Vive Ardyss

Looking at the new Oppo to replace my current Panasonic, but unsure if I should consider other BD players as well...my current criteria are excellent DVD upconversion, outstanding BD performance (of course), must be a standalone (so no PS3), must bitstream all codecs lossy and lossless (of course) and I would like to stay away from Samsung...


Given these, is the Oppo the best bet for the great DVD upscaling? Should I be looking at another Panasonic with its updated UniPhier processor, or perhaps a Sony or other model?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## ueckerj

Hi guys finally decided to get rid of the troublesome HTPC and buy a Bluray play that can do netflix. I'm trying to decide between getting last years BD-P2550 and this years BD-P1600.


A few questions:


1) Picture quality of DVD upscaling? I'm assuming the HQV P2550 will be much better in this regard but I dont know how good samsung scaler in the P1600 is.


I'm coming from a HTPC which does a fantastic job of upscaling DVDs and dont want to take a step back.


2) Audio. I don't have a receiver that can accept HD audio over HDMI. I could take advantage of the new formats using the 2550s analog outs. The question is is it worth it (i.e will I actually hear a difference? I have pretty decent paradigm speakers).


3) Im a big fan of widgets. The primary reason im finally getting a bluray player is the netflix streaming. How is the Youtube feature on the 1600? Any chance hulu will ever be available? the 2550 does not seem to get new widgets with fimware updates.


4) Load times. Which one is quicker?


Thanks for any help guys!


----------



## tanglewoodtree

vive,


i'm looking for similar things as you. other players i'm considering are


marantz 7003 (last years model)

denon 2500 (doesn't decode sound but sends it to the avr to decode)

nad t587 (on sale everywhere for $800. is it worth it? i have no idea.)

marantz 8002 used. has the realta chip. is that worth it?

oppo 83


i want great blu-ray picture and great upsampling of sd dvd's. sound i'm not worried about as long as it can send it to the avr.


any wisdom appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Vive Ardyss

Hey Tangle,


Thanks for the reply.


For me, personally, the Marantzes and $2K-plus Denons are out of my budget; but yes -- the Realta chip is definitely worth it for standard DVD upscaling. It's the best solution out there, pretty much.


However, I am eyballing the Oppo because for $500, you get the Anchor Bay chip which is supposed to do a good job in this regard -- just wondering if there are any other players I/you/we should be looking at...


Hopefully, we'll get some more replies.












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tanglewoodtree* /forum/post/17257222
> 
> 
> vive,
> 
> 
> i'm looking for similar things as you. other players i'm considering are
> 
> 
> marantz 7003 (last years model)
> 
> denon 2500 (doesn't decode sound but sends it to the avr to decode)
> 
> nad t587 (on sale everywhere for $800. is it worth it? i have no idea.)
> 
> marantz 8002 used. has the realta chip. is that worth it?
> 
> oppo 83
> 
> 
> i want great blu-ray picture and great upsampling of sd dvd's. sound i'm not worried about as long as it can send it to the avr.
> 
> 
> any wisdom appreciated. thanks!


----------



## tanglewoodtree

vive,


well, nobody's replying. after lots of reading i ordered the oppo. i don't think it's for you though because i don't think it can do netflix.


good luck with your search!


jsb


----------



## morda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Indydoc* /forum/post/16966837
> 
> 
> According to the owner's manual for the Panny BD60 and BD80, if you set the "HDMI Video Mode" to "OFF" than the output through HDMI will be the resolution set in "Component Video Resolution" (Page 34 fo the manual)...
> 
> 
> So, if you set the "Component Video Resolution" to output "480i" for standard DVDs, it seems to me that this would be a long, but logical way to force "Source Direct" on the Pannys. I just don't know if any video is output from HDMI if the "HDMI Video Mode" is set to "OFF". Can anyone verify?
> 
> 
> Anyone tried this forced "Source Direct" on a Panny BD60 or BD80?
> 
> 
> I know this preocess isn't as convenient as the JVC (one push of the button), but it looks like it may be possible.
> 
> 
> I have a Denon AVR-2310CI and want to be able to have "Source Direct" as a feature on the Blu-ray player I purchase but I don't want to spend the $375.00ish for the Denon DBP-1610 or even more for the DBP-2010CI.
> 
> 
> I worry about Pioneer because they are discontinuing one of their HDTV lines. A little worried about their upgrade in the future.
> 
> 
> For me it is down to the JVC, Panny BD60 or BD80, and LG390. No way to force 480i out of the LG390 through HDMI but I like all the features. I especially like the DivX feature in the BD80 and LG390 (JVC can not play DivX).
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?



Both JVC and LG BD390 dont play nice with Denon 2310 or 3310 - no sound when you bitstream TrueHD or DTS-MA. So either Panasonic may be your best choice


----------



## Vive Ardyss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tanglewoodtree* /forum/post/17262684
> 
> 
> vive,
> 
> 
> well, nobody's replying. after lots of reading i ordered the oppo. i don't think it's for you though because i don't think it can do netflix.
> 
> 
> good luck with your search!
> 
> 
> jsb



Where did I say I needed it to do Netflix?


----------



## tanglewoodtree

vive,


sorry, the netflix requirement was in the post after you!


j


----------



## Barrios35

Looking for the cheapest Blu ray player.. Around 100 bucks would be great.


This one is going in the bedroom on a Vizio 32" 1080P. No surround sound hook ups...


Any recommendations?


----------



## Vive Ardyss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tanglewoodtree* /forum/post/17264895
> 
> 
> vive,
> 
> 
> sorry, the netflix requirement was in the post after you!
> 
> 
> j



Gotcha.


So, anyone else with any recommendations for a player that will do excellent DVD upconversion -- is the Oppo pretty much the best bet?


----------



## travs69

Well I guess I'll throw my hat in here and see how bad I get beat










My current setup is:

Philips DVP5990 connected with a external hard drive

Yamaha 2500

Toshiba 52hmx95


I currently have rip every DVD using AutoGK with 100% quality to xvid for use on the Philips.


I would like to move to playing Bluray movies either off of a drive or streamed from my pc.


I really like the idea of streaming as it sucks to keep upgrading the external but only if it is reliable. If any of you are streaming are you doing it to multiple units from one PC? Wired or wireless ( I have both available, G wireless, 100M wired but can, and should, upgrade to 1000M).


I would like to get a cheap player to replace the DVP5990



Thanks in advance!


----------



## goonstopher

I have a Kuro 111fd and am considering an SC-05, would there be any benefit to upgrading my panasonic dmp-bd35 to a pioneer elite model?


----------



## dianebrat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goonstopher* /forum/post/17274571
> 
> 
> I have a Kuro 111fd and am considering an SC-05, would there be any benefit to upgrading my panasonic dmp-bd35 to a pioneer elite model?



I just sort of wound up with a Pioneer PDP 5020FD, VSX-1019 Receiver, and a BDP-320, and while a universal remote would work, it's pretty nice that I can pick up any of the 3 remotes and the core functions work with no programming, yes, I'm lazy, but I pick up a remote, hit pause, the BR player pauses...

Is there a quality advantage? no, is it nice that all the menus of the products and remotes work the same way? yes.


Diane


----------



## goonstopher

I am originally from Medford, MA lived in Malden till I was 5 ha.


----------



## bowmah

Not interested in getting a PS3 Slim. Can anyone recommend a decent player? What is the consensus for a good mid level Blu-Ray player? In fact, what things should be looked at when choosing between dedicated players?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah* /forum/post/17277902
> 
> 
> Not interested in getting a PS3 Slim. Can anyone recommend a decent player? What is the consensus for a good mid level Blu-Ray player? In fact, what things should be looked at when choosing between dedicated players?



What's your budget?


Things like codec support have pretty much settled around most players decoding everything and bitstreaming everything (while some of the least expensive still bitstream everything). It's also almost universally accepted that 1080p24 BD playback is nearly identical from player-to-player, with some minor differences in color decoding and noise reduction. This leaves DVD scaling quality (which can vary wildly), build quality, and ancillary features (mainly network streaming, file playback, and high-res audio) as most people's deciding factors.


----------



## bigfan9999

I am trying to pick a Blu Ray player, probably in the $150-300 range but haven't totally eliminated the Oppo. One of the most commonly cited differentiators is ability to upconvert DVDs to 1080p. My display is a Kuro 6020. Will that do a better job of upscaling/deinterlacing than any Blu Ray player (in my price range)? If so then I should output 480i from the player, and the player's upconverting capabilities become meaningless - and the choice of the player becomes more academic. What am I missing?


And, does similar reasoning apply for a DVD player? I am using my Denon DVD 2910 for now and I assume it's better to output 480i and let the Kuro do the upconversion rather than the player. True?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigfan9999* /forum/post/17279037
> 
> 
> I am trying to pick a Blu Ray player, probably in the $150-300 range but haven't totally eliminated the Oppo. One of the most commonly cited differentiators is ability to upconvert DVDs to 1080p. My display is a Kuro 6020. Will that do a better job of upscaling/deinterlacing than any Blu Ray player (in my price range)? If so then I should output 480i from the player, and the player's upconverting capabilities become meaningless - and the choice of the player becomes more academic. What am I missing?
> 
> 
> And, does similar reasoning apply for a DVD player? I am using my Denon DVD 2910 for now and I assume it's better to output 480i and let the Kuro do the upconversion rather than the player. True?



Your KURO will do a better job scaling than a BD player with mediocre scaling abilities, but one with solid scaling abilities should still trump the KURO's processing. If $150 - $300 is your hard budget there are still quite a few options that should outperform the processing in your KURO. If you can handle so-so build quality, average load times, and are interested in the best scaling under $300 along with NetFlix and Pandora, try to find a new or refurb Samsung BD-P2500 or P2550. If you're not concerned with network streaming and want some of the fastest load times and something easier to find at your local B&M check out the JVC XV-BP1. If you're also not concerned with load times or BD-Live, see if you can grab a Pioneer 51FD.


----------



## Philip_T

I've tried searching, but have only come up with the Oppo 83 that handles DVD-A format. Does anyone know of any other current Blue ray players that handle DVD-A for under $500? Thanks!


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

I think the old Panasonic BD10a did DVD-A but not SACD. Conversely, the PS3 does SACD but not DVD-A. I don't think any other current models do either or both... so unless you step up to the $2k or $4k Denon models, it's either the Oppo or a different BD player and an inexpensive universal player.


The latter could end up cheaper, especially if you have any desires for network streaming. I currently have the Oppo in my setup and it's great, but being the extreme value shopper I am along with enjoying the random Netflix Watch Now flick, I'd personally be partial to a refurb Samsung P2550 + Onkyo SP504 or some similar combo for around $350. JVC BP1 + SP504 for around $300 would be a workable combo as well, especially with smaller (non FP) displays.


But chances are if you're looking for a universal BD player you already have a universal DVD player, so why not just keep both in the lineup? That's the really inexpensive way to do it, unless your current universal is analog only and you're looking for an HDMI transport.


----------



## jtenn

So I went into Best Buy the other day to look at bluray players for the bedroom. They had the following all for the same price.

Pioneer BDP-120

Sony BDP-360

Panasonic BD60K

LG BD370

Samsung BD-P1600

I will hook it up to a Toshiba Regza 42XV540U set. Any suggestions?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

For secondary use on a small set I'd shop solely based on budget and desired features.


----------



## bigfan9999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17279106
> 
> 
> Your KURO will do a better job scaling than a BD player with mediocre scaling abilities, but one with solid scaling abilities should still trump the KURO's processing. If $150 - $300 is your hard budget there are still quite a few options that should outperform the processing in your KURO. If you can handle so-so build quality, average load times, and are interested in the best scaling under $300 along with NetFlix and Pandora, try to find a new or refurb Samsung BD-P2500 or P2550. If you're not concerned with network streaming and want some of the fastest load times and something easier to find at your local B&M check out the JVC XV-BP1. If you're also not concerned with load times or BD-Live, see if you can grab a Pioneer 51FD.



Samsung over Panasonic 80? My (very rough) sense from these boards is that the majority of people prefer the Panasonic.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigfan9999* /forum/post/17280064
> 
> 
> Samsung over Panasonic 80? My (very rough) sense from these boards is that the majority of people prefer the Panasonic.



I don't think it quite matches the Samsung in terms of DVD scaling and its also lacking in Netflix connectivity. On the flipside, it does have Amazon VOD connectivity. DVD Scaling quality is my main qualifier, and nothing does a better job than the P2500/P2550 outside of the Oppo at ~ 2x the price and several models beyond that.


----------



## bowmah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17278642
> 
> 
> What's your budget?
> 
> 
> Things like codec support have pretty much settled around most players decoding everything and bitstreaming everything (while some of the least expensive still bitstream everything). It's also almost universally accepted that 1080p24 BD playback is nearly identical from player-to-player, with some minor differences in color decoding and noise reduction. This leaves DVD scaling quality (which can vary wildly), build quality, and ancillary features (mainly network streaming, file playback, and high-res audio) as most people's deciding factors.



Thanks for the great info. This helps alot. So I take it, the ones that decode everything are better than the ones that only bitsream? Still not sure what these are.


So scaling, network streaming and file playback interests me. Do these connect to your computer network then?


Currently, these are in my price range at a local dealer. What would be the best one and for what reasons?


Pioneer Blu-ray Disc Player (BDP-120)


Samsung Blu-ray Disc Player (BDP3600) (for some reason, one retailer sells this at $100 more so not sure if this is a higher level model but just discounted for now).


Panasonic Blu-ray Disc Player (DMPBD60)


Sony Blu-ray Disc Player (BDPS360) - $50 cheaper than the rest


LG Blu-ray Disc Player (BD370C)


Any more thoughts would be appreciated.


Add on: Are there any Blu-Ray players that "surfs the web"? ie. that have a web browser for online browsing?


----------



## golffnutt

Hi everyone. I need to buy a new blu-ray player. My only concerns for the new player is to have the very best in picture and audio quality and very good upconversion for SD discs. It must be compatible with my 720P projector and my receiver is the Onkyo 805 with HDMI. I am not concerned about load times, streaming, 2.0 live or anything else, just picture and audio quality. Please give me your suggestions, my budget is $300 and my current short list is listed below. Thank you very much for your help.


Samsung 2500 or 2550

Panasonic BD 55 or BD80

Pioneer 05FD


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17279106
> 
> 
> Your KURO will do a better job scaling than a BD player with mediocre scaling abilities, but one with solid scaling abilities should still trump the KURO's processing. If $150 - $300 is your hard budget there are still quite a few options that should outperform the processing in your KURO. If you can handle so-so build quality, average load times, and are interested in the best scaling under $300 along with NetFlix and Pandora, try to find a new or refurb Samsung BD-P2500 or P2550. If you're not concerned with network streaming and want some of the fastest load times and something easier to find at your local B&M check out the JVC XV-BP1. If you're also not concerned with load times or BD-Live, see if you can grab a Pioneer 51FD.



I agree that a BD player with a first class video processor will likely do a better job of upscaling DVDs than the OP's 6020. I have a PS3 and it does a better job of upscaling DVDs than my 6020 does. In fact, DVDs upscaled from 480p to 1080p with the PS3 look just as good to my eyes as DVDs upscaled by my Yamaha RX-V3900. That speaks well for the $300 PS3 because the 3900 uses the same Anchor Bay video processor as the $500 Oppo BD-83 BD player.


----------



## motoxpress

So, what's the downside to using a PS3 Slim as a Bluray/DVD Player? We are starting to upgrade a very poor a/v setup and I am starting with the player to replace a tired old Toshiba DVD player. No HDTV as of yet so this will plug into an SD tube.


-mx


----------



## mmafightetnow

Any player that support IFO and BUP for ripped dvd in an external harddrive? I don't want to buy a PopcornHour for that.


Thx Kindly,

m


----------



## diddlyd

anyone have experience and/or recommendations for a good bd dual layer burner?


----------



## dtrell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diddlyd* /forum/post/17284491
> 
> 
> anyone have experience and/or recommendations for a good bd dual layer burner?



i use the buffalo mediastation bd burner. it essentially is a case with the LG non-lightscribe bd burner drive in it. (lightscribe is useless IMHO...also i dont know of any lightscribe BD-Rs right now anyway). it also reads HD DVDs...which is good for ripping old HD DVDs and reburning them into bluray format (i have done this with Apollo 13, smokey and the bandit, and liar liar, none of which is on bluray now or for the foreseeable future). it connects via USB (no firewire or eSATA port). i have had not one problem with mine in the 6 months i have had it. i use cheap ritek BD-Rs and have had no problem with those.


----------



## golffnutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golffnutt* /forum/post/17280407
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I need to buy a new blu-ray player. My only concerns for the new player is to have the very best in picture and audio quality and very good upconversion for SD discs. It must be compatible with my 720P projector and my receiver is the Onkyo 805 with HDMI. I am not concerned about load times, streaming, 2.0 live or anything else, just picture and audio quality. Please give me your suggestions, my budget is $300 and my current short list is listed below. Thank you very much for your help.
> 
> 
> Samsung 2500 or 2550
> 
> Panasonic BD 55 or BD80
> 
> Pioneer 05FD



Not 1 person on this entire forum can help me with recommendations???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golffnutt* /forum/post/17286617
> 
> 
> Not 1 person on this entire forum can help me with recommendations???????????????????????????????????????????



Of your list I'd narrow it down to the Samsung and the Pioneer. The Samsung is going to offer slightly better scaling, but the Pioneer is still excellent with better build quality. I chose the Samsung in an almost identical setup as yours (720p projector, SR805 AVR) because SD scaling was a main priority but I did also benefit from the Netflix streaming. The Pioneer players also weren't close in price at the time. A lot of people swear by the PQ of the Pioneers but those same folks don't seem to put much stock in synthetic test results. You're not going to find better measurable PQ than the Samsung for under $300... and the next better options under $500 are the Oppo and Denon 2010CI using the ABT2010 chipset. I currently have the Oppo in my setup as my reference for reviewing other players, but if it goes I won't hesitate to put my P2550 back in its place with no regrets.


If you decide you want to go the Pioneer route you may be able to save a little more money by searching Best Buys for a 51FD... they've gone for as little as $98 since they're completely closed out of the Best Buy system. I've seen 05s as low as $150 open-box at Magnolias, but missing the remote.


----------



## mmafightetnow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmafightetnow* /forum/post/17282747
> 
> 
> Any player that support IFO and BUP for ripped dvd in an external harddrive? I don't want to buy a PopcornHour for that.
> 
> 
> Thx Kindly,
> 
> m



Not 1 person on this entire forum can help me with recommendations???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmafightetnow* /forum/post/17287724
> 
> 
> Not 1 person on this entire forum can help me with recommendations???????????????????????????????????????????



If there weren't any such players then no one would give you a recommendation, right?


-Bill


----------



## golffnutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17286799
> 
> 
> Of your list I'd narrow it down to the Samsung and the Pioneer. The Samsung is going to offer slightly better scaling, but the Pioneer is still excellent with better build quality. I chose the Samsung in an almost identical setup as yours (720p projector, SR805 AVR) because SD scaling was a main priority but I did also benefit from the Netflix streaming. The Pioneer players also weren't close in price at the time. A lot of people swear by the PQ of the Pioneers but those same folks don't seem to put much stock in synthetic test results. You're not going to find better measurable PQ than the Samsung for under $300... and the next better options under $500 are the Oppo and Denon 2010CI using the ABT2010 chipset. I currently have the Oppo in my setup as my reference for reviewing other players, but if it goes I won't hesitate to put my P2550 back in its place with no regrets.
> 
> 
> If you decide you want to go the Pioneer route you may be able to save a little more money by searching Best Buys for a 51FD... they've gone for as little as $98 since they're completely closed out of the Best Buy system. I've seen 05s as low as $150 open-box at Magnolias, but missing the remote.



Thank you very much Stephen for taking time to give me this info, it is greatly appreciated. Have a pleasant weekend.


Golffnutt


----------



## Kruppy

First, please excuse my lack of knowledge. There is so much information to wade through....I'm trying though.


I'm finally going take the step into Bluray...because my DVD player just took a dump last night.


Here's what I know I need: 5.1 analog outs with internal decoding.


Here's what I'm looking at:


Panasonic dmp-bd80

Pioneer BDP-320


Here's what I want:


Oppo BDP-83


I doubt that I will be able to get the Oppo right now. It's a bit costly for me.


Are there any other players that I should be looking at in the $200-$300 range? Am I going to be disappointed with either player listed above? I've read a little bit about the Panasonic locking up on disks. Anything about the Pioneer I should be aware of? Any video or audio advantages and/or quirks for either?


Thanks for any replies.


----------



## mmafightetnow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/17288144
> 
> 
> If there weren't any such players then no one would give you a recommendation, right?
> 
> 
> -Bill



I completely give up, save me some money, I will just use my labtop which has bluray drive, that will play everything. Back to htpc, everytime


----------



## golffnutt

Hi Guys, hope you can help me decide. I have a Samsung 1400 Blu-Ray player, couple years old. Want to upgrade to better PQ and AQ and better upscaling for SD discs. This is all I am concerned with in the new player. I am not concerned with streaming, BD Live, load times, and all the other bells and whistles. Would either the Samsung 2500, 2550, or 3600 be an improvement for me in PQ, AQ, and SD upscaling quality compared to the 1400. My budget is $300 and I don't mind buying used to get more bang for my buck. Please respond. Your comments are greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Pjtan

golfnuts,


I just bought a samsung 2550 and like the netflix streaming, and absolutely love the picture quality of SD upconversion. If you can get one under 200 it is more than worth the upgrade. A bonus is the analog outs, of course.


I am running it with a panasonic ax-200u 720p projector (98" diagonal in 16:9 and about 108" diagonal in 2.35:1 ratio)


You can really tell the difference with good sd upscaling (or rather, some SD material looks very close to Blu-Ray)


Before we got the 2550 we tried the sony 550 and the PS3. The upscaling on the 2550 really is impressive. I did download and upgrade the firmware to the 2.6 that was briefly released (and available from a post in the 2500/2550 thread). No problems whatsoever.


Just my 2 cents.



pjt


----------



## rcserg

Samsung 1590 or the LG 370? Mostly for netflix and blu ray.


----------



## bowmah

The more I am looking at stand alone units, the more I am tempted to build an HTPC. Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## rattmobbins

OK, still haven't been able to decide on a player and I need help. I've got 400+ DVDs, so upconverting quality is a key factor. Speed is also a key factor cuz I'm pretty impatient.










I'd like to stay at or below $300, and the PS3 slim IS an option, but I have a 360 and a Wii, so I don't really NEED another game system. I'd really only consider it if it really is better at blu-ray playback and DVD upconverting.


Oh, it's gonna be connected to a Panny 54G10 by the way. Anyway, thanks!


----------



## Carlos Martinez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17286799
> 
> 
> You're not going to find better measurable PQ than the Samsung for under $300... and the next better options under $500 are the Oppo and Denon 2010CI using the ABT2010 chipset. I currently have the Oppo in my setup as my reference for reviewing other players, but if it goes I won't hesitate to put my P2550 back in its place with no regrets.



You mean the Samsung P2550 is better than the Pioneer 320 and the LG 390, it has better PQ? That is in BD or as upscaler?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah* /forum/post/17290503
> 
> 
> The more I am looking at stand alone units, the more I am tempted to build an HTPC. Anyone else in the same boat?



Depends entirely on what you want from your home entertainment experience, and on whether you're trying to minimize ongoing expenses.


If you get strong OTA HD broadcasts, a PC with an HD tuner, DVR software, Hulu, Netflix, Amazon, (maybe Vudu? I haven't tried it) and a BD drive can be extremely cost effective. You'll miss out on Netflix in HD, though, which only works with devices like Roku and TiVo. The monthly costs will be very low, and the HD quality of OTA will be very high.


But you have to work for it, obviously. From what I've read, BD player software doesn't seem to be as glitch-free as the standalone players (let alone the PS3, still the champ).


If you're like me, though, you appreciate having everything be easy and having it work relatively seamlessly. I use a PS3 for top-tier BD playback and streaming Hulu , etc. from the PC; an HD TiVo for timeshifting Comcast HD cable and HD Netflix, Amazon, and Youtube, and a Comcast STB for HD On Demand. And an old Toshiba HD-DVD player, still the best upconverter I've seen.


The problem is that I have to watch half this stuff from the exercise bike, or else all this entertainment would kill me!


----------



## novasol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golffnutt* /forum/post/17280407
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I need to buy a new blu-ray player. My only concerns for the new player is to have the very best in picture and audio quality and very good upconversion for SD discs. It must be compatible with my 720P projector and my receiver is the Onkyo 805 with HDMI. I am not concerned about load times, streaming, 2.0 live or anything else, just picture and audio quality. Please give me your suggestions, my budget is $300 and my current short list is listed below. Thank you very much for your help.
> 
> 
> Samsung 2500 or 2550
> 
> Panasonic BD 55 or BD80
> 
> Pioneer 05FD



The Pioneer won't output 720p, only 1080i so I'd take that off your list. I have the Samsung 2550 and it does 720p... Blu rays looked excellent outputting 720p to my Espon HC720. The Panasonics are inferior to the Samsung in upconverting


----------



## goonstopher

Looking for dual simultaneous output. I hear my receiver might have some issues altering black/white issues (onkyo 805) so I want to try running an hdmi to the receiver for audio and tv for video. What is the cheapest player that can do this?


----------



## Charles R




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goonstopher* /forum/post/17297894
> 
> 
> What is the cheapest player that can do this?



You might find the cheapest route is a new receiver or HDMI splitter.







The Pioneer BDP-09FD has two. I had a Onyko 805 and I tested Contrast and Brightness levels via the receiver and directly to the projector and they were the same. My projector doesn't display Blacker than Black however.


----------



## dbacksfan51

The time has come to move the Gen 1 PS3 into another room and purchase another BR player for the Projector System. While I would like to go with the Oppo, I think I have capped my budget at $300. Between the Pioneer and the Panny is one a better choice, or is there a better performing under $300 player than the two mentioned. Picture quality and sound are the main priority over Other features such as streaming of things such as Netflix etc, but those features would be nice as well.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## goonstopher

I have a kuro 111fd, A review in audioholics said the 875 messed with black levels so I assumed the 805 does too.


----------



## Charles R




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goonstopher* /forum/post/17298114
> 
> 
> I have a kuro 111fd, A review in audioholics said the 875 messed with black levels so I assumed the 805 does too.



They use different video processors and I think (can't remember for sure) they came out with a firmware update for the 875 to address it.


----------



## golffnutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *novasol* /forum/post/17297087
> 
> 
> The Pioneer won't output 720p, only 1080i so I'd take that off your list. I have the Samsung 2550 and it does 720p... Blu rays looked excellent outputting 720p to my Espon HC720. The Panasonics are inferior to the Samsung in upconverting



Thank you novasol, the Pioneer has been removed per your suggestion. Have a pleasant evening and thank you for your time and help.


Golffnutt


----------



## golffnutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pjtan* /forum/post/17288593
> 
> 
> golfnuts,
> 
> 
> I just bought a samsung 2550 and like the netflix streaming, and absolutely love the picture quality of SD upconversion. If you can get one under 200 it is more than worth the upgrade. A bonus is the analog outs, of course.
> 
> 
> I am running it with a panasonic ax-200u 720p projector (98" diagonal in 16:9 and about 108" diagonal in 2.35:1 ratio)
> 
> 
> You can really tell the difference with good sd upscaling (or rather, some SD material looks very close to Blu-Ray)
> 
> 
> Before we got the 2550 we tried the sony 550 and the PS3. The upscaling on the 2550 really is impressive. I did download and upgrade the firmware to the 2.6 that was briefly released (and available from a post in the 2500/2550 thread). No problems whatsoever.
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> pjt



pjtan thank you so much for the info. I really appreciate your time and help, sounds like the 2550 may be my best bet. Have a great evening and once again thank you for your time, I really appreciate it.


Golffnutt


----------



## gmen82

Hey guys, looking to purchase a blu Ray player. My budget is ~$175. I'm really not sure what makes a blu Ray player better than another, but this Panasonic (DMP-BD60) got great reviews on amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d.html/1...1&a=B001V9LA44 . Is this a good buy or can I do better for my price range? Looking for best PQ. I am using it with a Panasonic 42" G15 plasma. Thanks!


----------



## iontyre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbacksfan51* /forum/post/17297989
> 
> 
> The time has come to move the Gen 1 PS3 into another room and purchase another BR player for the Projector System. While I would like to go with the Oppo, I think I have capped my budget at $300. Between the Pioneer and the Panny is one a better choice, or is there a better performing under $300 player than the two mentioned. Picture quality and sound are the main priority over Other features such as streaming of things such as Netflix etc, but those features would be nice as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



If what you are concerned about is BD playback and SD upscaling, the Pio is the better player. If build quality is important, the Pio is the better player. If streaming matters, than the Panny is your player, as the Pio does not do any streaming.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

The SR805 passes BTB and WTW without any issues. All HDMI video is passed unaltered.


----------



## Vive Ardyss

Does anyone have a suggestion for a new player with the stipulations that it must provide excellent DVD upconversion (and BD playback of course) and bitstream TrueHD and Master Audio? I am hearing nothing but raving things about the new Oppo, but are there any other decks I should be considering (outside of the PS3 and a Samsung)?


----------



## dbacksfan51

The time has come to move the Gen 1 PS3 into another room and purchase another BR player for the Projector System. While I would like to go with the Oppo, I think I have capped my budget at $300. Between the Pioneer and the Panny is one a better choice, or is there a better performing under $300 player than the two mentioned. Picture quality and sound are the main priority over Other features such as streaming of things such as Netflix etc, but those features would be nice as well.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## blur510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *motoxpress* /forum/post/17281725
> 
> 
> So, what's the downside to using a PS3 Slim as a Bluray/DVD Player? We are starting to upgrade a very poor a/v setup and I am starting with the player to replace a tired old Toshiba DVD player. No HDTV as of yet so this will plug into an SD tube.
> 
> 
> -mx



I am wondering the same thing.. I will only watch BR discs on it and I have a panny 50g10.. thanks again


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vive Ardyss* /forum/post/17298941
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestion for a new player with the stipulations that it must provide excellent DVD upconversion (and BD playback of course) and bitstream TrueHD and Master Audio? I am hearing nothing but raving things about the new Oppo, but are there any other decks I should be considering (outside of the PS3 and a Samsung)?



If you're not wanting to pay the price of the Oppo, the Samsung P2500/2550 and JVC XV-BP1 are my two main reccomendations. Both have pretty average build quality. The Samsung will have better DVD scaling, particularly noise reduction, along with Netflix streaming (and Pandora on the P2550). The JVC will have extremely good scaling, especially given the lower price point, but without any streaming features. The JVC does support Divx and MKV file playback, though USB support is limited to FAT32 file system (i.e. no files over 4gb). Larger files can be burned to DVD+-R/RW, including dual-layer discs.


----------



## Richard_P_Harvey

I think I'm at a point that I'm ready to say goodbye to my HTPC, that is if I can find a Bluray player that can also be network attached and can play DVD and Bluray rips off of my media server. Does such a player exist....


----------



## gmen82

Any thoughts on the Sony BDP-S350,the Lg 370 or the PS3 20/40GB?? Really looking for some help. Good DVD upconvert ability would be great.


----------



## MRMOTA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmen82* /forum/post/17301613
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on the Sony BDP-S350,the Lg 370 or the PS3 20/40GB?? Really looking for some help. Good DVD upconvert ability would be great.



Posted this on the PS3 thread to you...



"If you can get your hands on a cherry PS3 20 or a 60 do so. These were the ones that were fully backward compatible for PS2 games and could also play SACD. Most definately better than a 350. The LG will do netflix, pandora etc. if your interested in those features. DVD upconversion on the PS3 is not that bad, but really your upconversion is really going to depend on the source. Yes some upconverts are better than others just in the price range your in you wont get something that is going to put the PS3 to shame. A little better sure.. night and day.. not so much...."


----------



## Nitrobass24

Ok so i dont know much about bluray players but I definately want one.


I would like it stream Netflix and from what I have seen so far only the Samsungs and LG players do this. So I am thinking of going with one of those brands.


But what I would really like to do is stream a .mkv or mp4 from a network share.

Do any of the the players do this?


----------



## gmen82

Ok, so last post here. Im going between the Sony BDP-S350 and the DMP-BD60 from Panasonic. I heard that the issues with the Panny aren't very existant anymore. Is this true?


----------



## Vive Ardyss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17300933
> 
> 
> If you're not wanting to pay the price of the Oppo, the Samsung P2500/2550 and JVC XV-BP1 are my two main reccomendations. Both have pretty average build quality. The Samsung will have better DVD scaling, particularly noise reduction, along with Netflix streaming (and Pandora on the P2550). The JVC will have extremely good scaling, especially given the lower price point, but without any streaming features. The JVC does support Divx and MKV file playback, though USB support is limited to FAT32 file system (i.e. no files over 4gb). Larger files can be burned to DVD+-R/RW, including dual-layer discs.



Hello, Stephen!


Thank you for your thoughts and suggestions. It's not really that I don't wish to pay the $500 for the Oppo (I was, at one point, considering the $2K Denons but it was truly overkill for my system and now they're not in my budget) but rather I was looking for other alternatives to consider alongside the new Panasonics, the Oppo, etc...


I'm not really certain if I want to take into consideration the JVC or Samsung you mention; I haven't really heard anything about the JVC deck, and I hear nightmare stories about Samsung's Blu-ray players...although noise reduction is a big seller for me. I also don't need all the Divx or interactive/web stuff from a player as it's only going to be used for Blu-ray and DVD playback (which is paramount for me in terms of a player's playback quality) so I had narrowed my choices down to a new Panasonic (perhaps the BD60/80; I'm running a BD10A now that I want to replace) or the Oppo because I heard these two players are pretty much "the best" for standard DVD upconversion for the price.


When you say "both have pretty average build quality," do you mean the Oppo would definitely better built than these players? My budget would top off at around the Oppo's $500 point, so perhaps that can help with your suggestions for me.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmen82* /forum/post/17303272
> 
> 
> I heard that the issues with the Panny aren't very existant anymore. Is this true?



No, it's not. Nothing has changed. The freezing problem is random and there's no fix for it yet. Take a look at the BD60/80 owner's thread.


----------



## gmen82

How is the PIONEER BDP-51FD? Worth the money?


----------



## mmafightetnow

Hi,


Which Bluray Player has Youtube Playlist and Subscription Feature?? I know Lg 390 only has Favorite after you sign in. It also has Link when the video you watch is stopped. However, I can't access my Playlist and Subcription.


Can Samsung 3600 or other Player do the Youtube Playlist, Subscription, and Link?


Thx,

mma


----------



## speedoflight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Richard_P_Harvey* /forum/post/17301457
> 
> 
> I think I'm at a point that I'm ready to say goodbye to my HTPC, that is if I can find a Bluray player that can also be network attached and can play DVD and Bluray rips off of my media server. Does such a player exist....




Popcorn Hour C-200. New product with buggy firmware, but with firmware updates should straighten out over time.


----------



## Carlos Martinez

Now that I have taken the Oppo off my short list, I had to set new priorities to better pick myplayer. In order, now they are:


1) Has to output fine to 720p plasma screen.


2) Has to play MKV files with no lip-sync problems. MKV will be my main source.


3) Has to have excellent SD upscaling.


4) Has to have good reliability.


5) Has to have few conflicts with major brand receivers in the below $800 MSRP.


6) Has to play MKVs off the USB input.


If the prospective unit fails in two of this, it's out.


From what I read I'd have the Samsung 2550, the JVC XV-BP1 and LG 390 should make the list, I think.


----------



## Carlos Martinez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *speedoflight* /forum/post/17306034
> 
> 
> Popcorn Hour C-200. New product with buggy firmware, but with firmware updates should straighten out over time.



I am between the PH C-200, the new TVIX HD M-6600N and the HDX 1000. Which would you recommend?


----------



## HDesignert

I have skimmed a couple pages of posts and I am confused as to which Blue Ray product that would be best for me. I have surfed CNET and the ratings, and decided to come here to investigate which player I should get. I am looking at purchasing a Samsung new 55" LED TV, (4 HDMI) and I will want a blue ray player to go with it. Here is my dilemma though. I have an older model of the Bose Accustimass surround sound home theatre system.(which I can't afford to replace) NO HD input/output. So I will be using the TV's Optical output, split to digital audio coaxial (through a connector/splitter) for my sound.


Also, I will be playing a lot of DVD+-R media. (burned movies) so I would want an upconvert, player that can play both.


Anyone have any reccomendations for me? I'd like to keep price lower vs. higher. $200-$300? Thank you!


I also have my house on a DSL network, which is not the fastest, and an Apple Airport Extreme Router.


----------



## Quant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos Martinez* /forum/post/17306038
> 
> 
> Now that I have taken the Oppo off my short list, ....
> 
> ...
> 
> From what I read I'd have the Samsung 2550, the JVC XV-BP1 and LG 390 should make the list, I think.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos Martinez* /forum/post/17306398
> 
> 
> I am between the PH C-200, the new TVIX HD M-6600N and the HDX 1000. Which would you recommend?



It's interesting that even today, with so many media player handling MKV and NTFS, the good upscaling DVD Blu-ray players are not able to do that. Oppo doesn't have NTFS, LG 390 does not do good upscaling, Samsung 2550 does not do NTFS (MKV?), JVC does not do NTFS.


Do any of the Media Players have good upscalers? Is there no One-Machine budget solution currently available?


Is there a chance Oppo provides NTFS support through a firmware update in the near future?


----------



## Carlos Martinez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quant* /forum/post/17308375
> 
> 
> It's interesting that even today, with so many media player handling MKV and NTFS, the good upscaling DVD Blu-ray players are not able to do that. Oppo doesn't have NTFS, LG 390 does not do good upscaling, Samsung 2550 does not do NTFS (MKV?), JVC does not do NTFS.



JVC and Samsung play MKV NTFS, if I am not wrong. The 390 seems to do it all, but there are some issues with some Denon receivers.



> Quote:
> Do any of the Media Players have good upscalers? Is there no One-Machine budget solution currently available?



That's what I would like too. Apparently newer Media Players can play BD through external SATA players. But I wonder how reliable they are. They are certainly noisier.



> Quote:
> Is there a chance Oppo provides NTFS support through a firmware update in the near future?



That seems to be will never happen. Except if through independent firmware.


----------



## -Fluffy65-




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ueckerj* /forum/post/17256862
> 
> 
> Hi guys finally decided to get rid of the troublesome HTPC and buy a Bluray play that can do netflix. I'm trying to decide between getting last years BD-P2550 and this years BD-P1600.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtenn* /forum/post/17279800
> 
> 
> So I went into Best Buy the other day to look at bluray players for the bedroom. They had the following all for the same price.
> 
> Pioneer BDP-120
> 
> Sony BDP-360
> 
> Panasonic BD60K
> 
> LG BD370
> 
> Samsung BD-P1600
> 
> I will hook it up to a Toshiba Regza 42XV540U set. Any suggestions?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah* /forum/post/17280385
> 
> 
> Thanks for the great info. This helps alot. So I take it, the ones that decode everything are better than the ones that only bitsream? Still not sure what these are.
> 
> 
> So scaling, network streaming and file playback interests me. Do these connect to your computer network then?
> 
> 
> Currently, these are in my price range at a local dealer. What would be the best one and for what reasons?
> 
> 
> Pioneer Blu-ray Disc Player (BDP-120)
> 
> 
> Samsung Blu-ray Disc Player (BDP3600) (for some reason, one retailer sells this at $100 more so not sure if this is a higher level model but just discounted for now).
> 
> 
> Panasonic Blu-ray Disc Player (DMPBD60)
> 
> 
> Sony Blu-ray Disc Player (BDPS360) - $50 cheaper than the rest
> 
> 
> LG Blu-ray Disc Player (BD370C)
> 
> 
> Any more thoughts would be appreciated.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rcserg* /forum/post/17290439
> 
> 
> Samsung 1590 or the LG 370? Mostly for netflix and blu ray.



Steer clear of the Samsung 1590, 1600, and 3600. The 1590 and 1600 are the same unit, except for the faceplate. 1590 is stationary, and the 1600 is a flip down. The 3600 is nothing more than the 1600 with a built-in WLAN card. All three of these players have had nightmarish issues with constant firmware updates and failures. They are not worth your time, or money.


As for the comparisons between the others, I'm leaning more towards the Panny D60, or Sony S360.


RCSERG - If the Netflix is that important to you, get the LG370. Do be advised, that you will be disappointed with the quality of Netflix streaming video. Considering that streaming Netflix to your BD player requires the movies to be in your queue anyways, and not all are streamable, why not wait the extra day or two and have them send you the actual BD copy? Seeing as how a subscription costs money, who'd want to settle for "glorified YouTube" as I call it?


----------



## drjrt

I didn't think about taking my PJ into account; I have a SharpVision 12000

and a 108" screen. I believe I can either go 720p or 1080i.


Given this and my desire for NetFlix, good upconversion, WiFi preferrably

built in and a price of around $300 any suggestions?


Thanks for all the help from you contributors out there!


----------



## speedoflight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos Martinez* /forum/post/17306398
> 
> 
> I am between the PH C-200, the new TVIX HD M-6600N and the HDX 1000. Which would you recommend?



Personally, if I had to buy now, I'd go with the PCH C-200. I don't know anything about the TVIX or HDX boxes. I currrently own a PCH A-110 and it does everything I need and does it without any problems, _i.e._, stream blu-ray m2ts files and dvd iso files from my media server and bitstreams the lossless audio tracks to my pre/pro. I'll eventually purchase a PCH C-200 when the firmware gets more mature.


----------



## bigboy1122

Hey guys. Typical story here... I am taking the plunge and buying a blu ray player.


My television is an LG 42lh40. I just got it a few weeks ago. I plan on getting a Denon AVR 1610 reciever.


The 2 blu ray players I am looking at are

Panasonic BDP-DM60

LG BD370


I heard the 370 could have problems with the HDMI handshaking through a Denon reciever.


Any thoughts that eventually the Panasonic BD60 will allow Netflix?


Last question is I know the Panasonic has Vierra link, That won't work with the LG TV correct?


Thanks in advance.


PS... I wish I had the money for an OPPO


----------



## goshakv

Hi guys,


Is there a model of Blu-ray player(s) which can play DivX from USB or SD card?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goshakv* /forum/post/17314943
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Is there a model of Blu-ray player(s) which can play DivX from USB or SD card?


 http://www.videohelp.com/dvdplayers?...Submit2=Search 


EDIT: forgot to add USB. Link fixed.


-Bill


----------



## Quant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos Martinez* /forum/post/17308474
> 
> 
> JVC and Samsung play MKV NTFS, if I am not wrong. The 390 seems to do it all, but there are some issues with some Denon receivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I would like too. Apparently newer Media Players can play BD through external SATA players. But I wonder how reliable they are. They are certainly noisier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be will never happen. Except if through independent firmware.



If the Samsung plays MKVs on NTFS, does that not fit your needs exactly? I thought it didn't. The LG does not have a good scalar.


What I would like in a Media Player (with external BD) is a good upconvertor or scalar. I don't think any of the current Media Players have that. What chip will the PH-200 have?


----------



## goshakv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/17315045
> 
> http://www.videohelp.com/dvdplayers?...Submit2=Search
> 
> 
> EDIT: forgot to add USB. Link fixed.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thanks Bill. Thes players do have DivX and USB. But do thay play DivX vfom USB? In a store I was told that there is no BD player which can play DivX from USB.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goshakv* /forum/post/17317364
> 
> 
> Thanks Bill. Thes players do have DivX and USB. But do thay play DivX vfom USB? In a store I was told that there is no BD player which can play DivX from USB.



I thought that was a common feature, but my only experience is with the OPPO BDP-83, which does.


I have more on OPPO container and codec support here: Media Files .


-Bill


----------



## Carlos Martinez

How many of you know or heard or read anything about the JVC XVBP1?


It came out very well in winston9332's Source Adaptive Deinterlacing and seems to read almost anything you throw at it.


Some consider it the "poor man's Oppo", and it's priced at $199.95 by J&R.


What are its shortcomings?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos Martinez* /forum/post/17318984
> 
> 
> How many of you know or heard or read anything about the JVC XVBP1?
> 
> 
> It came out very well in winston9332's Source Adaptive Deinterlacing and seems to read almost anything you throw at it.
> 
> 
> Some consider it the "poor man's Oppo", and it's priced at $199.95 by J&R.
> 
> 
> What are its shortcomings?



The two main shortcomings I've found (other than the debatable lack of streaming content) are mediocre build quality (mine had a warped frame that caused it to wobble), non-dimmable blue LEDs, and no NTFS filesystem support for USB drives. Otherwise it's fast, PQ is great, and it's a great value at the street price. HHGregg often has these as low as $149 B&M if you have on nearby. Other regional B&Ms have run similar deals. Even at $200, there's not much that can compete (though I personally would step up to a refurbished Samsung P2500 from Best Buy for $220).


----------



## Carlos Martinez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17319028
> 
> 
> The two main shortcomings I've found (other than the debatable lack of streaming content) are mediocre build quality (mine had a warped frame that caused it to wobble), non-dimmable blue LEDs, and no NTFS filesystem support for USB drives. Otherwise it's fast, PQ is great, and it's a great value at the street price. HHGregg often has these as low as $149 B&M if you have on nearby. Other regional B&Ms have run similar deals. Even at $200, there's not much that can compete (though I personally would step up to a refurbished Samsung P2500 from Best Buy for $220).



Build quality seems to be a problem in budget players like this JVC, LGs and Samsung. But this JVC seems to be more reliable and capable than either of them, is it not?


What's its PQ with MKV files? How about audio quality for CDs?


At least it plays FAT32 files through it's USB input, which the Pioneer 320 does not.


Blue LEDs were a problem I had with my present DVD player, and it was easily solved with red nails polish.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos Martinez* /forum/post/17319110
> 
> 
> Build quality seems to be a problem in budget players like this JVC, LGs and Samsung. But this JVC seems to be more reliable and capable than either of them, is it not?
> 
> 
> What's its PQ with MKV files? How about audio quality for CDs?
> 
> 
> At least it plays FAT32 files through it's USB input, which the Pioneer 320 does not.
> 
> 
> Blue LEDs were a problem I had with my present DVD player, and it was easily solved with red nails polish.



Mediocre build quality seems to be par for the course in the price range, but the warped chassis I had in my review sample didn't instill confidence. That said, it definitely hasn't stopped me from recommending the player.


MKV video quality seemed fine with no notable decoding/playback flaws. Lack of NTFS support limiting due to the 4gb file size cap of FAT32. One way around this is burning to DVD discs, but that's not ideal either.


A firmware update that expanded file system support and added dimming for the LEDs would really sure up this already great value player.


----------



## htnutpa

Hi all,

I am redoing my home theater to accomodate a 2.35 screen and a 1080p projector. I am considering purchasing the Panasonic AE-PT4000U as soon as available so need a DVD player. I haven't kept up with what's out there and I tried to read as many threads as I can but still don't know which one to buy. I was thinking of the Denon 3800Ci since the price dropped quite a bit but was wondering if there's anything out there for under $400 that will keep me happy for the next few years. Of course, sound is as important as the picture.

Thanks in advance for your help and time...


----------



## emilsal

For under $400 look at the Panasonic BD60 and LG BD390 which has built in Wifi. Another one to consider is the PS3 slim which offers a tremendous value since it also plays games, have a 120 gb hd and wifi. For a little bit more ($499) consider the Oppo BDP-83 which is getting some pretty rave reviews. I have one and highly recommend it over the other choices.


----------



## Carlos Martinez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17319151
> 
> 
> MKV video quality seemed fine with no notable decoding/playback flaws. Lack of NTFS support limiting due to the 4gb file size cap of FAT32. One way around this is burning to DVD discs, but that's not ideal either.



That's also a limitation on the Oppo 83, isn't it? What a person told me was doing on the Oppo was splitting the MKV files in 4Gb pieces and the played fine one after another. That should work on the JVC too.



> Quote:
> A firmware update that expanded file system support and added dimming for the LEDs would really sure up this already great value player.



Indeed. But I don't think either will come, particularly lack of NTFS. Same thing on the Oppo.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos Martinez* /forum/post/17319925
> 
> 
> That's also a limitation on the Oppo 83, isn't it? What a person told me was doing on the Oppo was splitting the MKV files in 4Gb pieces and the played fine one after another. That should work on the JVC too.



For USB: yes, 4GB limit due to FAT.



> Quote:
> Indeed. But I don't think either will come, particularly lack of NTFS. Same thing on the Oppo.



The front panel can be dimmed and turned off on the OPPO. I would not expect NTFS support.


-Bill


----------



## Marbury021

So I'm looking for a player for my media room. I don't need all the bells and whistles, but want a very good performing basic blu-ray player. The most important items to me (in order of importance) are:


- Audio Quality (I have a receiver that decodes the lossless formats)

- Picture Quality - Blu-Ray

- Load Times

- Picture Quality - Upscaling


Dependability is a must... I was considering the Panasonic BDP 60, but have been slightly scared off by the freezing issue (although I'm still open to it).


Appreciate any suggestions. I'd like to stay in the sub $200 range if possible. If not, defiitely not over $300.


Thanks!


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marbury021* /forum/post/17320501
> 
> 
> So I'm looking for a player for my media room. I don't need all the bells and whistles, but want a very good performing basic blu-ray player. The most important items to me (in order of importance) are:
> 
> 
> - Audio Quality (I have a receiver that decodes the lossless formats)
> 
> - Picture Quality - Blu-Ray
> 
> - Load Times
> 
> - Picture Quality - Upscaling
> 
> 
> Dependability is a must... I was considering the Panasonic BDP 60, but have been slightly scared off by the freezing issue (although I'm still open to it).
> 
> 
> Appreciate any suggestions. I'd like to stay in the sub $200 range if possible. If not, defiitely not over $300.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Sounds like a fit for the JVC XV-BP1. No known dependability issues, but might also be too soon to know major trends for a somewhat new player.


----------



## Carlos Martinez

Has anyone tried or heard anything, positive or negative, about the HDI Dune BD Prime Media Streamer?


It might be an option for me and maybe somebody else that is willing to integrate a BD player with a media center.


----------



## Marbury021




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17320810
> 
> 
> Sounds like a fit for the JVC XV-BP1. No known dependability issues, but might also be too soon to know major trends for a somewhat new player.



I have read a lot of good things about it. The one negative I've seen is it's audio performance (which is pretty important to me). Can anyone chime in on that?


Thanks again!


----------



## Ben Hardy

goshakv


I am also looking for a Blu-ray player that will support DivX (and MKV) formats.

Be VERY careful evaluating the VCDHelp forum. Several of these models listed as compatible, may NOT play DivX files unless you're purchasing the "European" version. I bought the LG 370 and had to return it after speaking with an LG rep. The LG 390 (US version) will play Divx and MKV files from a USB port.

Since the price of that unit is approx. $277 and the PS3, 120 slim is $299, I'm inclined to go with the latter.


If anyone else can suggest a better alternative, please share with us.


Thanks,

Ben

H & G Recorded Productions


----------



## drjrt

Given my Sharp 12000 PJ is 720p/1080i should I be looking

for a player that can do 720p?


It looks like the LG BD390 and Pan BD60 have 1080p only....


----------



## Stew4msu

All BD players are 1080p, I believe. And even if they weren't, it's what you'd want.


----------



## gsnoles

Need a player this week for the lady! I own a sammy 1600 for about a year now already which has been OK so far.We both own sammy lcds. We do like matching components (remote wise). She wants a wifi and netflix capable player for her place..I was thinking about the BDP3600..Wasent sure of the alternatives as it doesnt HAVE to be a sammy.. Any advice is appreciated! thanks to all in advance.


----------



## jasb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marbury021* /forum/post/17321722
> 
> 
> I have read a lot of good things about it. The one negative I've seen is it's audio performance (which is pretty important to me). Can anyone chime in on that?
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



Audio performance won't be any different from any other player if you are bitstreaming over HDMI to your receiver. The only time audio performance would be an issue is if you are using the analog outputs. Since the JVC only has stereo analog outputs, I can't imagine why anyone would use them anyway.


----------



## Carlos Martinez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasb* /forum/post/17322910
> 
> 
> Since the JVC only has stereo analog outputs, I can't imagine why anyone would use them anyway.



Listening to a CD perhaps?


That's one thing an Oppo seems to do quite well, if the JVC is supposed to clone that model...


----------



## jasb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos Martinez* /forum/post/17323323
> 
> 
> Listening to a CD perhaps?
> 
> 
> That's one thing an Oppo seems to do quite well, if the JVC is supposed to clone that model...



With the JVC, you are better off bitstreaming to your receiver/preamp whether you are listening to a CD or a movie. Actually, this is true for most lower end players. There are only a few players with high quality DACs (Oppo, some Denons, some Pioneers, etc). The JVC isn't a clone of the Oppo, especially for analog output.


----------



## Boogie7910

Is there a Blu-ray player with a better DVD processing chip than Toshiba's XA2 Reon?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Boogie7910* /forum/post/17324333
> 
> 
> Is there a Blu-ray player with a better DVD processing chip than Toshiba's XA2 Reon?



ABT as used in the OPPO BDP-83 is very good. I don't know if either is better than the other.


-Bill


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marbury021* /forum/post/17321722
> 
> 
> I have read a lot of good things about it. The one negative I've seen is it's audio performance (which is pretty important to me). Can anyone chime in on that?
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



If you're using it as a digital transport to bitstream to an AVR for decoding, or decoding internally and passing as LPCM over HDMI, then it should sound the same as any other BD player on the market.


----------



## C.Jackson

Quick question, maybe someone can answer it before I leave.

I'm looking at the blu-ray players listed below and I'm not sure which one I should choose. I just want a player that will play blu-ray, I don't need profile 2.0 or any other special features. I don't mind burning the firmware updates to a disc. I've heard some players have problems playing some disc and I'd like to pick the player which is least problem prone.


Maganavox NB500MG9

Samsung BD-P1500

Magnavox NB530MGX

Panasonic DMP-BD30K


----------



## surfside77

Hey guys, complete newb here. Please suggest a BR player for me.


I just sold my PS3. I'm in florida and it doubled as a space heater so it had to go.


I have a 50" 8th gen Panasonic plasma (no hdmi, only components). I also have Netflix if that matters.


Important features would be a cool running unit temperature-wise (very important), reliability, durability, and have alot of neat features (whatever they may be hehe). Would like to keep it $200 or less.


What units or features should I be looking for? Am i limiting myself by using component cables? Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## C.Jackson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *C.Jackson* /forum/post/17327028
> 
> 
> Quick question, maybe someone can answer it before I leave.
> 
> I'm looking at the blu-ray players listed below and I'm not sure which one I should choose. I just want a player that will play blu-ray, I don't need profile 2.0 or any other special features. I don't mind burning the firmware updates to a disc. I've heard some players have problems playing some disc and I'd like to pick the player which is least problem prone.
> 
> 
> Maganavox NB500MG9
> 
> Samsung BD-P1500
> 
> Magnavox NB530MGX
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BD30K



Ended up buying the BD30K brand new with a two year warranty for a c-note.


----------



## cwt4

I am looking into getting the Samsung PN50B650 plasma and right now (through tomorrow) I can save 400$ by bundling it with a Samsung BD-P3600. I have heard a few problems with it, but what is everyone's opinion for an entry level Blu ray player.


----------



## nucky

What is better for analogue 5.1 denon 3800bd or oppo 83?

I don't know what one to go for. Can someone help me?

Thanks


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cwt4* /forum/post/17329535
> 
> 
> I am looking into getting the Samsung PN50B650 plasma and right now (through tomorrow) I can save 400$ by bundling it with a Samsung BD-P3600. I have heard a few problems with it, but what is everyone's opinion for an entry level Blu ray player.



The $400 you're saving is likely more than the cost of the player, so you really don't have anything to lose by giving it a try. Worst case you sell it and try something else, and you're still ahead.


----------



## bigboy1122

Hey guys. Typical story here... I am taking the plunge and buying a blu ray player.


My television is an LG 42lh40. I just got it a few weeks ago. I plan on getting a Denon AVR 590 reciever.


The 2 blu ray players I am looking at are

Panasonic BDP-DM60

LG BD370


I heard the 370 could have problems with the HDMI handshaking through a Denon reciever.


Any thoughts that eventually the Panasonic BD60 will allow Netflix?


Last question is I know the Panasonic has Vierra link, That won't work with the LG TV correct?


Thanks in advance.


PS... I wish I had the money for an OPPO


----------



## surfside77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *surfside77* /forum/post/17329076
> 
> 
> Hey guys, complete newb here. Please suggest a BR player for me.
> 
> 
> I just sold my PS3. I'm in florida and it doubled as a space heater so it had to go.
> 
> 
> I have a 50" 8th gen Panasonic plasma (no hdmi, only components). I also have Netflix if that matters.
> 
> 
> Important features would be a cool running unit temperature-wise (very important), reliability, durability, and have alot of neat features (whatever they may be hehe). Would like to keep it $200 or less.
> 
> 
> What units or features should I be looking for? Am i limiting myself by using component cables? Any advice? Thanks!



ok i just bought a panasonic DMP-BD605 from waltons general store for $170. hope i did good.


----------



## novasol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drjrt* /forum/post/17322125
> 
> 
> Given my Sharp 12000 PJ is 720p/1080i should I be looking
> 
> for a player that can do 720p?
> 
> 
> It looks like the LG BD390 and Pan BD60 have 1080p only....



Yes, a player that outputs 720p willl be optimal so the TV doesn't do the scaling. You'll want this for Blu-ray as well as standard def. So the players that I know to output 720p are Samsung 2500/2550, Oppo-83, Panasonic BD35/60/80, most if not all the Sony's(including the playstation)


If ever in doubt, just go to the manufacturers website, download the manual and check.


----------



## Carlos Martinez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *novasol* /forum/post/17332156
> 
> 
> So the players that I know to output 720p are Samsung 2500/2550, Oppo-83, Panasonic BD35/60/80, most if not all the Sony's(including the playstation)



Just went have a look at the Pioneer BDP-320 and JVC XV-BP1, and they too have output settings for 720p.


----------



## ddesai2984

Hi All,


I am looking for another blu ray player. I currently have a panny bd 60, which i have had for about 6 or 7 month now. I will be moving this to my bedroom. I love pq and aq of the panny. I cant decided on what to get next. My budget is $250.00.


The living room tv is a sony xbr, so I wouldn't mind sticking to sony for a bd player. How do the 2009 sonys compare to the panasonic blu ray player? Will there be any difference in audio and picture from the panasonic since it has the PHL chip and the bdp 560 does not. Also is the ps3 worth an extra $50 over the Sony bdp560? I dont game and it will be strictly for movies(i might get the new need for speed, maybe :0).


----------



## Carlos Martinez

Going on with the manuals reading of the Pioneer 320 and the JVC BP1 makes it even harder to accept why Pioneer did not allow it to use its USB interface to play video files.


Both can play BD-Live data, both for Fat32. So it looks like a whim from Pioneer not to let this player's USB be used for large files, even if up to 4Gb like on the Oppo.


Perhaps there might be a firmware upgrade in the future that would allow it to provide that option.


BTW: has someone tried plugging an USB device with a video file there and see what happens?


----------



## hdblu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nucky* /forum/post/17330115
> 
> 
> What is better for analogue 5.1 denon 3800bd or oppo 83?
> 
> I don't know what one to go for. Can someone help me?
> 
> Thanks



One Word DENON


----------



## Carlos Martinez

There's one thing that worries me on the BD players I am considering, the JVC BP1 and the Pioner BDP-320: there's still no way to change the region. Am I wrong?


Apparently you can buy them in eBay as multiregion, but that is not an option I wanted.


In that sense the Oppo and the LG390 are better choices.


----------



## Alex solomon

I have owned a Roku player for a few months now. HD picture quality was outstanding in the beginning but now it is deteriorating and has becoming unwatchable, especially night scenes. I tried to troubleshoot the problem with Roku and Netflix but to no avail. My Internet speed 16 Mbps (Comcast) and nothing has changed in terms of hardware from my end that could cause the deteriorating picture quality. I have no choice now but to try out another hardware and was thinking of getting either the LG390 or the Sammy 3600 or 4600 or another brand that are considered to have the best image quality for Netflix streaming. Help me choose. I have a PS3, Pio 51, Toshiba XA2. So excellent Netflix streaming picture quality is what I want out of the new player if the hardware does make a difference here. If I had not seen the picture qulaity of Netflix HD streams, I would just dismiss it and move on. But after experiencing that HD qulaity picture, losing it is very frustrating. I am desperately trying to get it back. Thanks.


----------



## 257roberts

Hi there, got booted from my original post to here. I guess the mod is the boss.

Anyway, I'm looking for a BD player that will upscale SD DVD's well and not break the bank. I have a 720P projector w/96" screen so good upscaling is important. Thank you for any advice.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *257roberts* /forum/post/17336746
> 
> 
> Hi there, got booted from my original post to here. I guess the mod is the boss.
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking for a BD player that will upscale SD DVD's well and not break the bank. I have a 720P projector w/96" screen so good upscaling is important. Thank you for any advice.



Maximum price?


-Bill


----------



## 257roberts

I don't want to pay more than $200-250. If good upscaling costs more, I'll just wait until the prices fall and stick with a SD upconverting player for now. Thanks.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *257roberts* /forum/post/17336746
> 
> 
> Hi there, got booted from my original post to here. I guess the mod is the boss.
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking for a BD player that will upscale SD DVD's well and not break the bank. I have a 720P projector w/96" screen so good upscaling is important. Thank you for any advice.



Check out the JVC XV-BP1. In terms of scaling and speed it's kind of a poor man's Oppo BDP-83. It also supports 720p output, which many/most players in the price range do not. If you have a local B&M that carries it, prices often drop as low as half the MSRP. Otherwise it's still a great value at the current street price.


----------



## 257roberts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17339619
> 
> 
> Check out the JVC XV-BP1. In terms of scaling and speed it's kind of a poor man's Oppo BDP-83. It also supports 720p output, which many/most players in the price range do not. If you have a local B&M that carries it, prices often drop as low as half the MSRP. Otherwise it's still a great value at the current street price.



Stephen, the JVC looks like what would work for me. I guess now I just need to shop around for the best price. Thank you very much!


----------



## fxdm70

Hi Guys,


I just purchased the LG 55LH90 - not delivered yet.


Its going in a small room.. I already have a PS3 to hook up.


However - I want wireless Netflix, and I want a Surround Bar (as I have limited room) I see that Samsung has a sound bar that has a build it BD player and Netflix accessible... but I read some bad reviews.


Any advice or input? Anything on the surround bar, blu ray, netflix - anything










Thanks

David


----------



## travs69

Bump










Any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## -Fluffy65-

I posted above, that I'd stay away from the Samsung BR players at this point. I just purchased the Panny BD60 for my parents, and am impressed with it thus far.


----------



## ndrj69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *C.Jackson* /forum/post/17329149
> 
> 
> Ended up buying the BD30K brand new with a two year warranty for a c-note.



Where did you get this incredible deal?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *-Fluffy65-* /forum/post/17351303
> 
> 
> I posted above, that I'd stay away from the Samsung BR players at this point. I just purchased the Panny BD60 for my parents, and am impressed with it thus far.



I would stay away from the current gen Samsung players on large (front projection) displays because of their mediocre video processing, but there are a few Samsung players (mainly the P2500/2550) that are real gems because of their combination of Reon HQV video processing, Netflix/Pandora streaming, and low price comparative to other players with top notch deinterlacing/scaling solutions.


----------



## CAAD

My setup includes an Onkyo 876 delivering HDMI to a Pioneer FPJ-1. Can I get away with buying a lower end BD player and have the Reon in the 876 take care of the processing, or should I just drop the coin on an Oppo 83?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAAD* /forum/post/17354172
> 
> 
> My setup includes an Onkyo 876 delivering HDMI to a Pioneer FPJ-1. Can I get away with buying a lower end BD player and have the Reon in the 876 take care of the processing, or should I just drop the coin on an Oppo 83?



You definitely let your SR876 handle VP duties, you just need to make sure you get a player with "Source Direct" output. This sends the video out in its native resolution regardless of the source so the external video processor (Reon in your SR876, in this case) can handle the bulk of the processing. Some things like color decoding will still be handled by the player, but major tasks like deinterlacing, scaling, and noise reduction will happen in the VP.


That said, there aren't really any inexpensive players currently available with source direct mode. The only one that comes to mind right away is the Pioneer 51FD, and that's IF you can find one. A less expensive way to get the same results would be the Samsung P2500/P2550 which has Reon processing built in. It also has Netflix and Pandora streaming if either of those interest you.


----------



## CAAD

So I have to pay more to get the player to do less!









I'll do some research on the players mentioned. From what I've read about the Oppo, it appears that this is an absolutely airtight unit with very few (if any) flaws. Am I going to get similar speed and quality out of the other players?


----------



## Stew4msu

If you're only interested in Blu Ray playback, the Oppo is not for you.


The Oppo's strength lies in it's usability with other formats (DVD-A, etc.)


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAAD* /forum/post/17354701
> 
> 
> So I have to pay more to get the player to do less!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do some research on the players mentioned. From what I've read about the Oppo, it appears that this is an absolutely airtight unit with very few (if any) flaws. Am I going to get similar speed and quality out of the other players?



Probably not in less expensive players with source direct. I'm not sure how willing you are to tinker to save a few dollars, but if you don't mind setting up Harmony activities for individual resolutions or media types (i.e. "Watch DVD" or "Watch BD"), you could probably hack together faux source direct. If you were willing to tinker, you could get a JVC BP1 (very fast player) and a Harmony remote (if you don't already have one) for well less than the Oppo.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/17354741
> 
> 
> If you're only interested in Blu Ray playback, the Oppo is not for you.
> 
> 
> The Oppo's strength lies in it's usability with other formats (DVD-A, etc.)



There's a lot more to the Oppo than High-Res Audio playback. Fast load times, top-notch video processing, player-side calibration adjustments, firmware support, build quality... much more than SACD and DVD-A. I'd love as much as anyone else to see a cheaper Oppo without those features, but that's the product on the market now. There are indeed cheaper alternatives, but there's plenty of appeal there for folks only interested in BD and DVD.


----------



## umalip

hi guys, i'm tired of using my PS3 as a blu-ray player, looking on buying a new one, budget is less than $500, is an oppo a good choice? or should i go with samsung, sony, etc...


i have a sammy 40ln550a, denon 1909 avr


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umalip* /forum/post/17355645
> 
> 
> hi guys, i'm tired of using my PS3 as a blu-ray player, looking on buying a new one, budget is less than $500, is an oppo a good choice? or should i go with samsung, sony, etc...
> 
> 
> i have a sammy 40ln550a, denon 1909 avr



You'd have to tell us more about your needs.


Type of audio connection?


Is DVD quality important?


Do you want DVD-A and SACD?


There is a lot of info about the OPPO in the FAQ .


-Bill


----------



## Something_Soft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/17354741
> 
> 
> If you're only interested in Blu Ray playback, the Oppo is not for you.
> 
> 
> The Oppo's strength lies in it's usability with other formats (DVD-A, etc.)



Hey. Someone said to get the Oppo, but I don't to spend that much as I don't need DVD-A, SACD, etc. I will be using Blu-Ray mainly and DVD upscaling occasionaly. Image quality is of the essance. Anyone?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Something_Soft* /forum/post/17355722
> 
> 
> Hey. Someone said to get the Oppo, but I don't to spend that much as I don't need DVD-A, SACD, etc. I will be using Blu-Ray mainly and DVD upscaling occasionaly. Image quality is of the essance. Anyone?



The general forum consensus is that all players are very similar when producing 1080p video from 1080p24 Blu-ray sources.


This agrees with theory: unlike DVD-Video, which requires a lot of craft to produce a good image, Blu-ray video is pretty much ready to go as it exists on the disc.


-Bill


----------



## Something_Soft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/17355752
> 
> 
> The general forum consensus is that all players are very similar when producing 1080p video from 1080p24 Blu-ray sources.
> 
> 
> This agrees with theory: unlike DVD-Video, which requires a lot of craft to produce a good image, Blu-ray video is pretty much ready to go as it exists on the disc.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Ok. So which one do most people get? Good upsacling and superb Blu-Ray playback is a hopeful. I understand alot of Blu-Ray players produce similar video, but there has to be one or two that are prefered at a good price. Right?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Something_Soft* /forum/post/17355780
> 
> 
> Ok. So which one do most people get? I saw the Denon DVD-2500BTCI for $270 down for $850. It's last year so I don't know. Good upsacling and superb Blu-Ray playback is a hopeful. I understand alot of Blu-Ray players produce similar video, but there has to be one or two that are prefered at a good price. Right?



"Most people" are obviously not buying one specific player, else there would not be so many choices.


I've heard good things about the JVC as an economical choice.


-Bill


----------



## smooth2222

will be my first bluray player, so need help.


what is the best bluray player i can get for under 500 bucks, best bang for the buck


thanks


----------



## RapalloAV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smooth2222* /forum/post/17358050
> 
> 
> will be my first bluray player, so need help.
> 
> 
> what is the best bluray player i can get for under 500 bucks, best bang for the buck
> 
> 
> thanks



Oppo BDP-83!


----------



## Vive Ardyss

So, given these criteria, can one recommend a player?


- Would like to stay away from Samsung

- Require excellent DVD upscaling due to a large collection of SD DVDs

- Bitstreaming of TrueHD/Master Audio

- Effective noise reduction on DVD & BD

- No PS3; must be standalone

- Budget topping out at $500


Is the Oppo the best choice in this league?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vive Ardyss* /forum/post/17358162
> 
> 
> So, given these criteria, can one recommend a player?
> 
> 
> - Would like to stay away from Samsung
> 
> - Require excellent DVD upscaling due to a large collection of SD DVDs
> 
> - Bitstreaming of TrueHD/Master Audio
> 
> - Effective noise reduction on DVD & BD
> 
> - No PS3; must be standalone
> 
> - Budget topping out at $500
> 
> 
> Is the Oppo the best choice in this league?



I'm not qualified to judge the best, but the OPPO has been very popular at $499. Check the first post in the BDP-83 thread for review links.


Also see:
 the FAQ 

 the OPPO BDP-83 Product Page 

 the online manual


It has a Noise Reduction control but I haven't heard many reports of people using it.


-Bill


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

While I agree heartily that the Oppo is a great player for $500, it may be overkill for many. First, what is your display/size and what is your seating distance? Secondly, how extensive is your existing DVD library (i.e. what do you think your DVD/BD playback ratio will be moving forward)? Do you have any desire to listen to DVD-A or SACD discs? How will audio be handled (AVR? if so, HDMI or analog?)


While the Oppo is a great player (and currently in my rack) there may be better value in some competent but less expensive players depending on your current equipment, setup, and feature needs.


----------



## mumum

Ok, so I have been reading ang getting more knowlegeable but confused at the same time. Please help with your suggestions,

1. Excellent upscaling as I have about 500 sd DVDs (many quirky titles that won't be on br anytime soon)

2. Play dv-r

3. Sound. As I am not going to use an avr, so this unit will run directly to the tv via hdmi (wifey the boss)

4. Like to connect to Internet, be able to play music from the web

and so forth ect.


Thank you


----------



## audiofilo

Hi


I´m living in latin america, not have much choices to choose I wish a good player with good upscaling, and good sound. My choices are


- PS3 prize 500US$

- LG bd370 prize 400US$

- Panasonic LG60 prize 400 US$

- Denon 2010 prize 1000 US$ to expensive


This will be conected to a denon AVR 2808.


Thanks for your help


----------



## captainbarred

Let me preface this by saying I have a PS3 that i can use for DVDs and Blu-Ray movies.


Maybe I am mistaken, but my experience in the PC Hardware realm has shown that CD/DVD drives burn out faster the more use they see.


I'd like to limit my PS3 to gaming and get a Blu-Ray/DVD player for movies.


Here is the kicker, I have netflix and love the watch now features, but Amazon's VOD service is great as you can rent brand new releases without the trip to the vid store to find it all rented out or waiting 3 months till Netflix has the DVD back in stock...


Looking for a blu-ray player though, I cannot seem to find one that does both Netflix and amazon VOD......


Should I just buy the Roku box and then a cheap blu-ray player instead?



Only option I can find close to what I am looking for is the LG BD 390 - which has netflix and while not Amazon VOD, it does have Roxio Cinema now which seems to have a pretty decent library when it comes to the new releases...



thoughts???


----------



## Jacob305

I have the panasonic 80 blu ray player.. it can do the amazon on demand. I also have the roku machine. it can do netflix and amazon on demand.

I would highly recommend the roku. I did have the lg 370 briefly I was not happy with the netflix streaming. .I also had the xbox 360.. but also had problems with it.


Jacob


----------



## Vive Ardyss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17358850
> 
> 
> While I agree heartily that the Oppo is a great player for $500, it may be overkill for many. First, what is your display/size and what is your seating distance? Secondly, how extensive is your existing DVD library (i.e. what do you think your DVD/BD playback ratio will be moving forward)? Do you have any desire to listen to DVD-A or SACD discs? How will audio be handled (AVR? if so, HDMI or analog?)



Hello, Stephen, and thank you for your opinions...


To answer your questions above, my display is a 50" Sony SXRD rear pro HDTV and we sit around six or so feet from it. My DVD library is VERY important and extensive, and it will definitely grow along with the BD collection. There is no desire to get into SACD or DVD Audio. The audio will be handled via HDMI from the player, bitstreamed to an Onkyo AVR.


I understand the Oppo's analog section is superior in these situations and should be taken advantage of, but I am lured to the Oppo because of its outstanding DVD upscaling and Blu-ray playback abilities on report so far.



> Quote:
> While the Oppo is a great player (and currently in my rack) there may be better value in some competent but less expensive players depending on your current equipment, setup, and feature needs.



Understood -- but $500 wouldn't be pushing it for a budget, so do you think the Oppo is the best choice for a player that does excellent DVD upscaling (which is the primary criteria for me, outside of Blu-ray performance of course)?


----------



## Vive Ardyss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/17358382
> 
> 
> I'm not qualified to judge the best, but the OPPO has been very popular at $499. Check the first post in the BDP-83 thread for review links.
> 
> 
> Also see:
> the FAQ
> 
> the OPPO BDP-83 Product Page
> 
> the online manual
> 
> 
> It has a Noise Reduction control but I haven't heard many reports of people using it.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thank you, Bill.


Are there any other players you would recommend with $500 being the apex of budget -- how about the ones cheaper than the Oppo, such as the Panasonic BD80?


----------



## ntloser

Hi Guys


Subject says it all.. tired or re-encoding DTS to ac3 to play over lan on DLNA TV.. I want a blu ray player that can do this.. hopefully a samsung... any one?



I did see some that have DLNA and of course DTS but nobody in sales could tell me if it would decode DTS MKVs over LAN.. Thanks


----------



## cwt4

I am looking for the best budget Blu-ray player. I dont watch much, I just want to have one in the living room for when I feel like going to rent a movie and none are on direct tv. Sounds like most of you feel like the Samsung p2500 is what I am looking for? I can get it from best buy refurbished for 179.00.


Thanks


----------



## maggiefan

The new Sony BDP N460, it just came out last week. I just got mine and it has Amazon and will be adding the Netflix sometime this fall. The price is reasonable too.


----------



## Carlos Martinez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofilo* /forum/post/17359971
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> I´m living in latin america, not have much choices to choose I wish a good player with good upscaling, and good sound. My choices are
> 
> 
> - PS3 prize 500US$
> 
> - LG bd370 prize 400US$
> 
> - Panasonic LG60 prize 400 US$
> 
> - Denon 2010 prize 1000 US$ to expensive
> 
> 
> This will be conected to a denon AVR 2808.



Just bought an LG BD390 for $ 239.98 from Amazon.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vive Ardyss* /forum/post/17363888
> 
> 
> Thank you, Bill.
> 
> 
> Are there any other players you would recommend with $500 being the apex of budget -- how about the ones cheaper than the Oppo, such as the Panasonic BD80?



I'm not qualified to make a recommendation. Have you seen Winston's tables here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1156535 ? He has a scoring system and has evaluated players under $500.


-Bill


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vive Ardyss* /forum/post/17363881
> 
> 
> Hello, Stephen, and thank you for your opinions...
> 
> 
> To answer your questions above, my display is a 50" Sony SXRD rear pro HDTV and we sit around six or so feet from it. My DVD library is VERY important and extensive, and it will definitely grow along with the BD collection. There is no desire to get into SACD or DVD Audio. The audio will be handled via HDMI from the player, bitstreamed to an Onkyo AVR.
> 
> 
> I understand the Oppo's analog section is superior in these situations and should be taken advantage of, but I am lured to the Oppo because of its outstanding DVD upscaling and Blu-ray playback abilities on report so far.
> 
> 
> Understood -- but $500 wouldn't be pushing it for a budget, so do you think the Oppo is the best choice for a player that does excellent DVD upscaling (which is the primary criteria for me, outside of Blu-ray performance of course)?



With a seating distance that close, a large DVD library, and the budget to do so, the Oppo would be a solid choice. There's a handful of other players that can get you close to its video performance for less money, but if it's not a budget stretch and you want the best for your DVD library, it's probably the right choice.


If you do want to check out a few other players, I'd look at:


JVC XV-BP1 - great speed, surprisingly good DVD scaling, excellent value

Samsung P2500/2550 - Least expensive player with higher-end scaling (Reon HQV), only player with Netflix AND higher-end scaling

Pioneer 320 - Slow-ish, doesn't ace synthetic tests, but reports point to very pleasing real-world image quality


----------



## htnutpa

Need help buying a BD DVD player:

I pre-ordered Panasonic AE4000 and I am building a 120" diagonal 2.4 AR screen. The first row is about 9.5 ft and the second row is 14 ft. We watch many foreign movies with subtitles so would be nice to have the option to move the subtitles onto the movie. Also, I have several non BD DVD's and will be watching those as well. I would like to keep the budget under $300 if possible.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htnutpa* /forum/post/17365056
> 
> 
> Need help buying a BD DVD player:
> 
> I pre-ordered Panasonic AE4000 and I am building a 120" diagonal 2.4 AR screen. The first row is about 9.5 ft and the second row is 14 ft. We watch many foreign movies with subtitles so would be nice to have the option to move the subtitles onto the movie. Also, I have several non BD DVD's and will be watching those as well. I would like to keep the budget under $300 if possible.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Subtitle support like you described is going to be tough to find in a lower-end BD player. You may want to find a cheap scaling DVD player with this function and use it just for foreign films.


----------



## htnutpa

Hi Stephen,

If I were to bump up the budget what do you suggest for the subtitle support. How about Philips?

Thanks


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htnutpa* /forum/post/17365255
> 
> 
> Hi Stephen,
> 
> If I were to bump up the budget what do you suggest for the subtitle support. How about Philips?
> 
> Thanks



I honestly don't know what players actually support this feature, but I checked my normal reccomendations (Samsung P2500/2550, JVC BP1, Oppo BDP-83) and they don't support subtitle relocation.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htnutpa* /forum/post/17365255
> 
> 
> Hi Stephen,
> 
> If I were to bump up the budget what do you suggest for the subtitle support. How about Philips?
> 
> Thanks



Try the Constant Image Height forum: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forum...prune=60&f=117 


-Bill


----------



## Quant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/16940869
> 
> 
> The LG 370 and 390 both received pretty mediocre reviews in terms of DVD scaling/deinterlacing image quality. Unless you absolutely have to get a player with both Netflix and MKV support, I'd avoid them... and even then I'd step up to the 390 because it supports NTFS drives for file sizes over 4gb. Still, a *P2550 + WDTV HD* would cost less than a 390 and do everything better, other than possibly BD load times which still aren't that bad.



Hi Stephen,


You wrote that comment sometime ago. How would you rate the WDTV scalar, as compared to Samsung 2500, the LG 390, and the Oppo? I sometimes get DVDs in ISO format that I'd play on the WD, so the scaling would be important to me. Also, the ability to have all my SD DVDs saved on a big hard drive would be a big advantage. SD DVD image quality is important to me.


I'm still trying to see if there is a Blu-ray player with a decent upscaler and NTFS/USB support, so I can have one less component. There is also the option of Media players that will work with external Blu-ray drives, but again, the information on upscaling in those media-players is difficult to find. Maybe I should ask that in the Media Players section of this forum.


----------



## captainbarred

I like the looks of that sony, only video service its missing that I would want is Hulu....


Looks like that may be the winner.


Other option would be just a cheap upscaling DVD player, play the blu-rays on the PS3, and get the Roku box for netflix/amazon.


Going that route would be about $150...


dedicated blu-ray $250.... but a nicer cleaner setup.... hmmm...


----------



## Scott R. Scherr

I have a 55" Mitsubishi rear projection (component video only) and a Rotel 1056 (analog only for advanced audio formats). I am looking for a blu-ray player with analog outs. I am torn between the Pioneer 51fd (used) and LG BD390. Netflix would be nice, but not mandatory. How much better are the Pioneers for component video and analog audio than the LG?


Scott


----------



## maggiefan

I saw today that Best Buy has it on their website now. Who knows? It might go on sale in the next few weeks, I wouldn't be surprised at all.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/17363408
> 
> 
> I have the panasonic 80 blu ray player.. it can do the amazon on demand. I also have the roku machine. it can do netflix and amazon on demand.
> 
> I would highly recommend the roku. I did have the lg 370 briefly I was not happy with the netflix streaming. .I also had the xbox 360.. but also had problems with it.
> 
> 
> Jacob



I have the LG BD390. what problems did you have with the NEtflix streaming? So far mine has been excellent when compared to my TiVos and 360s.


----------



## cneo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/17355752
> 
> 
> The general forum consensus is that all players are very similar when producing 1080p video from 1080p24 Blu-ray sources.
> 
> 
> This agrees with theory: unlike DVD-Video, which requires a lot of craft to produce a good image, Blu-ray video is pretty much ready to go as it exists on the disc.



Question: I have a Sony XBR2 which is 1080p/60 capable, but not /24.


1. Does the Sony XBR2 on its own, or any xbr for that matter, upconvert standard DVD's to 1080p or something higher than the standard?


2. Does it make sense to get a Blu-ray player where my XBR isn't 1080p/24 capable? Will the picture quality be that much better so as to warrant the expense (yes I know to some extent this is a personal decision but....)?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cneo* /forum/post/17368211
> 
> 
> Question: I have a Sony XBR2 which is 1080p/60 capable, but not /24.
> 
> 
> 1. Does the Sony XBR2 on its own, or any xbr for that matter, upconvert standard DVD's to 1080p or something higher than the standard?
> 
> 
> 2. Does it make sense to get a Blu-ray player where my XBR isn't 1080p/24 capable? Will the picture quality be that much better so as to warrant the expense (yes I know to some extent this is a personal decision but....)?



All flat panels convert any supported input signal to their native resolution.


24hz support is relatively recent; a lot of people don't have it yet. (Me, for example). It has no impact on the resolution of the image, which for Blu-ray native is 1920x1080, a big jump up from standard definition.


-Bill


----------



## Marc T

Help me decide...please:


Oppo BDP-83

LG BD390

Samsung BD-P3600

Samsung BD-P2500

Denon 2500 BCTI



Some background:


1) I do not own many DVD's maybe 5, mainly Blu-Ray and expect to expand on them.

2) My Yamaha YSP-4000 only accepts and plays back 2.0 LPCM, DD Standard and DTS Standardno other options.

3) My Display is a Sammy PN58B860

4) This above setup is in my bedroom, I'm looking to add a the new Blu-Ray player there.

5) I have a full 5.1 setup in my viewing room, Denon 3808BDCI/Denon 2500 BCTI, SVS surrounds/PC12+, Pioneer 151FD

6) Don't plan to do much with internet connectivity, i.e. netflix, youtubeetc.


My current thoughts:


Oppo: expensive, not sure I need all it gives me. It the Blu-Ray picture quality better than others?

LG: Don't really know much about it

Sammys: Have heard/read some troubling things

Denon: Love the picture, it this dated technology and is there better for picture quality.


All 4 (ex Oppo) will be about ~350-400 with an HDMI cable, Oppo, $520 cable included.


Thanks for the advice in advance.



-Marc


----------



## cneo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/17368243
> 
> 
> All flat panels convert any supported input signal to their native resolution.
> 
> 
> 24hz support is relatively recent; a lot of people don't have it yet. (Me, for example). It has no impact on the resolution of the image, which for Blu-ray native is 1920x1080, a big jump up from standard definition.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thanks, however that further compounds my question: If the XBR upconverts standard DVD's to its native resolution (1080p) (and to me the standard DVDs already look great on my tv) will the improvement with a BD be that much better so as to warrant the expense etc?


thanks


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cneo* /forum/post/17368880
> 
> 
> Thanks, however that further compounds my question: If the XBR upconverts standard DVD's to its native resolution (1080p) (and to me the standard DVDs already look great on my tv) will the improvement with a BD be that much better so as to warrant the expense etc?
> 
> 
> thanks



Upconverting is not magic. It cannot convert a standard definition source to a high definition source. DVD has 720x480 pixels in each image. Blu-ray has 1920x1080. It makes a difference.


-Bill


----------



## Vive Ardyss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17364916
> 
> 
> With a seating distance that close, a large DVD library, and the budget to do so, the Oppo would be a solid choice. There's a handful of other players that can get you close to its video performance for less money, but if it's not a budget stretch and you want the best for your DVD library, it's probably the right choice.



Thank you for your sincerity here; would the new Panasonics be almost as adept at DVD upscaling with the improved UniPhier processor, do you think, or does the Oppo trump them as well? Should I be considering any Sony (haven't heard good things about them, especially their $2K ES deck, go figure) or perhaps a sub-$2K Denon/Marantz, or possibly the Onkyo player?



> Quote:
> If you do want to check out a few other players, I'd look at:
> 
> 
> JVC XV-BP1 - great speed, surprisingly good DVD scaling, excellent value
> 
> Samsung P2500/2550 - Least expensive player with higher-end scaling (Reon HQV), only player with Netflix AND higher-end scaling
> 
> Pioneer 320 - Slow-ish, doesn't ace synthetic tests, but reports point to very pleasing real-world image quality



Thank you so much for your continued suggestions here -- is that Samsung you mention currently available, or is that an older model? I wasn't aware Samsung had players currently on the market that carried the Reon chip...I didn't want to initially consider a Samsung of any kind, but being that it carries that Reon chip the upscaling of standard DVDs must be fantastic.


Do you think the Oppo's Anchor Bay chip can rival the Reon in the Samsung in terms of scaling? I haven't heard anything about the JVC player; seems like an odd market for them for some reason, to me.


Have you heard anything about the Onkyo BD player? Supposedly, this is the same player made by "Funai" that makes up some Denon players and others...


Thanks for your continued assistance.


----------



## Vive Ardyss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/17368951
> 
> 
> Upconverting is not magic. It cannot convert a standard definition source to a high definition source. DVD has 720x480 pixels in each image. Blu-ray has 1920x1080. It makes a difference.
> 
> 
> -Bill



This is a commonly-made misinterpretation by many folks especially getting into HD for the first time -- many people feel the "upconversion" process of DVD and BD players magically makes DVD playback true "high definition" when it in fact simply attempts to "scale" an image to "better match" the 1080p sets by guessing about colors and other algorithms -- in no way a scientific explanation, but there is no miracle called upconversion. Many of my DVDs upscaled on my BD player look horrendously noisy because alot of the "imperfections" of the poor transfer are magnified by the scaling -- then, there are many discs in my collection that happen to look nice and clean upscaled. It varies, but nothing on DVD will look like 1080p Blu-ray (or HD DVD for that matter)...ALTHOUGH, with that said, I have seen a few Blu-rays that just didn't look too far off or much better than their DVD counterpart due to a poor transfer, compression issues, whatever.


----------



## umenon

I am looking for a Blu-Ray (other than a PS3) that can play 1920x1080 TS / MPEG files from an external USB drive.


I have a bunch of 1080i captures from my SA8300HD box via firewire ... these are 1080i MPEG movies that have a avg. bitrate of 15Mbps.


Any player out there ? I don't want a WD HD Player.


----------



## eyost

Hi all,


Well it's time for me to finally upgrade to Blu-Ray. I currently have a Pioneer Elite Dv-47ai pushing into a 60" Elite Plasma. I was thinking about upgrading to the Elite BDP-05FD but a friend of mine suggested I consider the Oppo bdp-83. It looks like the Oppo has a wider compatibility with DVD-A and SACD.


Wanted to get your input on thoughts on the two. Audio quality is a priority for me and I do have a pretty good size of SD DVD's. I am currently running the DV-47ai through an offboard D-A converter and the video is going directly to the display.


Thoughts?


Thanks,


Ed


----------



## BillP

If you want a universal player, then the Oppo. But you could also keep your 47ai for SACD/DVD-A and pick up just a BD player. The Pioneers (there are newer models out now than the 05) are excellent for both BD and audio (assuming you use analog outs). If you use HDMI, then the 51 (less expensive than the Elite 05) has the same PQ and audio. There are threads on all these players for you to get the low-down.


----------



## Mantis10

All depends on your needs. One thing I don't like about stand alone players in general is they are slow. The Oppo is pretty fast compared to others. I really think the Oppo is the right choice for many even if you don't use SACD and DVD AUDIO. The load times and speed is worth the extra money.


Another player to consider is the LG 370/390 models. They have Netflix which is a cool feature to have. It's load times are better then the Pioneer as well. This might be the right player if SACD and DVD AUDIO are not important.


I owned the Elite dv47a , it was a great player. I got a Ps3 for Blu ray and I use a Pioneer DV58avi for sacd and dvd audio. I'm considering getting the Oppo 83 so I can have less gear.


----------



## eyost

Thanks for the replies. I shouldn't have mentioned that the plan was to move the DV-47ai downstairs to act primarily as a cd player and with the new unit in my home theater to be used for SD DVD, Blu-Ray and CD.


I should have asked, how is the sound quality for two-channel CD's with the Oppo and Elite 05fd?


Thanks all.


Ed


----------



## BillP

The Pioneer players have outstanding audio (again, if you use the analog outs). With digital outs, they all sound the same.


----------



## LEVEL4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cneo* /forum/post/17368880
> 
> 
> Thanks, however that further compounds my question: If the XBR upconverts standard DVD's to its native resolution (1080p) (and to me the standard DVDs already look great on my tv) will the improvement with a BD be that much better so as to warrant the expense etc?
> 
> 
> thanks



That's an interesting question because in addition to the fact that there are several methods of "upscaling," (and I imagine that some of the chipsets that are employed in consumer electronics gear do certain things that others don't--I don't know), but, there are also more components in a typical HT set-up that is capable of that feature. I am about to purchase my first Blu-ray player myself (Sony BDP-N460), but I'm only buying Blu-ray titles which have the visual quality that warrant the added expense (e.g., 2001, Blade Runner, T2, etc.). Movies less visually important will still be played from my SD DVD library and upscaled. But, what is the consensus here? Is the upscaler often better in a good, top-line AVR, the player, or in the display itself?


On the subject of noise, that's largely the greatest foe to good upscaling. A few decades ago, I remember that the big thing in home theater was line-doublers (I think the Faroudja was about $4,000 then). But "smart" line-doublers actually do create more information (albeit, artificially), by interpolating picture detail in the lines that it creates. Upscalers used in broadcast transmission go from about $3,500 (e.g., Terenex Mini) to over $200,000 (Terenex VC-series), but the performance of these machines are truly impressive. In addition to having sophisticated "smart" upscaling, they also have extremely impressive noise reduction technology. The problem is, most of these devices only support HD-SDI I/O. There are several manufacturers that make HDMI-to-HD SDI converters, but they run about $500.


Maybe some savvy manufacturer has recognized the rise in consumer HT interest and has decided to make an HDMI-ready, consumer-priced, outboard upscaler, more in the performance category of the Terenex Mini? Wait . . . that doesn't make any sense. It wouldn't be able to source a "pure," already "non-upscaled" signal. Is this why you guys all praise the Oppos? Do they, in fact, have a different, more sophisticated built-in upscaler chipset than your typical $200-$300 Sony, Panasonic, etc. Blu-ray player?


----------



## kwenzel2

Hello everyone. I am just getting into home theater, and was able to get a great deal on a Denon AVR 3310 receiver. My current TV is a 5 yr old 37 inch Panasonic plasma with a 720P display. It can receive 1080P signals. I am using 10 year old Definitive Technology BP 2004's as the front speakers, and a DT Pro Center 2000 for the center, with no surrounds. I am trying to decide on a Blu Ray player. I have been leaning toward the Oppo, but I can get a Pioneer 320 or even 23FD for less than the Oppo. These seem to be close in performance to the Oppo. I have also seen great deals on the Denon 2500. And today I just saw that the Denon 3800 can be had for $580. Anyone have any thoughts what would work best with my receiver & TV? One last comment, I will probably upgrade to a 50 inch Panasonic plasma within the next year.


Thanks


Kwenzel


----------



## adapa

I'm looking for an inexpensive blueray player. We will be playing standard dvd's & some blueRay disks. I'm most interested in decent playback & sound quality, ease of use (menu etc), and speed. I don't need a feature rich or region free unit.


I currently have a Oppo Digital OPDV971H DVD Player with a 720p 52" JVC dpl. We have a Tivo S3 which we also use for streaming netflix. We also have a old Onkyo amp to run our 5.1 system. The Onkyo does not accept HDMI but it does accept digital audio, optical & digital coaxial. The Tivo uses the optical so the dvd player must use the coaxial.


Given my druthers, I'd get a oppo but the cost of $500 is out of my price range. I'm hoping to pay in the $150ish range. I was looking at Panasonic DMP-BD80. Any other units in my price range?


----------



## raymondeast

i think of getting a blu ray player should i get the sony bdps360 or lg bd 350c?

thanks for your help


----------



## dogone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymondeast* /forum/post/17374340
> 
> 
> i think of getting a blu ray player should i get the sony bdps360 or lg bd 350c?
> 
> thanks for your help




Don't get either...get the bd-390 ...a little more, but well worth it...


----------



## John Clark

I'm selling the PS3 that I've used exclusively for Blu Ray playback the past couple years, and want to upgrade to a newer, and more dedicated Blu Ray player, which should provide superior sound options, as well, as, hopefully, even better picture quality.


I would like to keep the expenditure to $500.00 or less. I'm considering the Pioneer BDP-23FD, and the Oppo BDP-83 at the moment, am I missing anything else worth checking out?


The player will be used to provide Blu Ray feeds for my Sharp 12K MKII 110 inch projection setup, and my Pioneer Elite 50' plasma. Both are very high quality 720p sets, and I want a player that will output the optimal picture quality to them.



Thanks for any help with this.



John


----------



## raymondeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dogone* /forum/post/17374411
> 
> 
> Don't get either...get the bd-390 ...a little more, but well worth it...



ok who makes the bd-390?


----------



## irishluck73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymondeast* /forum/post/17374706
> 
> 
> ok who makes the bd-390?



LG makes it.


----------



## CarmelRob

I'm trying to decide whether I should buy the Pioneer VSX-21 receiver with the Oppo 83 or the Pioneer VSX-23 receiver with the Pioneer 23FD(PQLS-multi).


Does Pioneer's PQLS-multi improve the audio for blu-ray movies or is it just for straight music? I would use my home theater for watching movies and not music.


Which pair would give the best picture and audio quality?


----------



## rlsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Clark* /forum/post/17374497
> 
> 
> I'm selling the PS3 that I've used exclusively for Blu Ray playback the past couple years, and want to upgrade to a newer, and more dedicated Blu Ray player, which should provide superior sound options, as well, as, hopefully, even better picture quality.
> 
> 
> I would like to keep the expenditure to $500.00 or less. I'm considering the Pioneer BDP-23FD, and the Oppo BDP-83 at the moment, am I missing anything else worth checking out?
> 
> 
> The player will be used to provide Blu Ray feeds for my Sharp 12K MKII 110 inch projection setup, and my Pioneer Elite 50' plasma. Both are very high quality 720p sets, and I want a player that will output the optimal picture quality to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help with this.
> 
> 
> 
> John



The PS3 provides an excellent picture. I have 2, along with several other Blu-ray players in different systems, and do not find a lot of difference between Blu-ray players on Blu-ray disks. There is more difference on the upconversion of DVD's, but the the PS3 does a pretty good job at this as well.


Concerning sound, the PS3 decodes the lossless compressed soundtracks to digital output through HDMI. If you are using a receiver that will handle this, you are not likely to hear much of an improvement; indeed, theoretically the improvement should be exactly nothing at all. The only deficiency of the PS3 for sound is if you need multi-channel analog outputs to input to your sound system. [One of my systems is like this, I use a Sony 550 on that one.]


I guess I am asking how much improvement and in what performance parameters you are expecting to get from changing your equipment. It might help if you told us: 1) what sound connections you are using/planning to use, and 2) what you expect to gain by a switch.


----------



## generallee

I was considering a LG-390 as a blue ray player. I know nothing about anything but DVD and I thought a blue ray player might be an upgrade. I notice that the 390 will do Netflix downloads. Does the download come in realtime or does it first download, save, then play. How fast of an internet connection do I need? Do I need to cable the Blue Ray player to the internet router or do I do some kind of wireless connection? Do I need to have my computer involved? The BD390 has all of the outputs that the OPPO but only one USB port but from what I understand the 390 has a wireless internet connection but the OPPO has this as a assessory


In considering the OPPO. It seems to have more usb ports which I like when watching things hooked to through my AVR. The OPPO site does not tell me much about it's connectivity to the internet. If I am correct you have to spend another $80 to get their wireless device. The OPPO also does not say much about their connectivity to the different internet movie/media suppliers but I am not so sure that the internet option will produce the HD movies and other stuff that I am used to watching so I Also I need to learn if the internet will produce HD audio/vidio quality. D* does give 1080i and sometimes 5.1 broadcast but most of the time 2 chanel which I am converting to 5-1.



Also reciently a football game was blacked out but I was able to use the internet to get the game I wanted through something called Justin TV on my wireless laptop. It would be nice if I could send this to my Sony 1080P projection TV. I notice that the OPPO had 2 USB ports but the LG 390 says usb port can not be connected to PC??????. Is that what I need to send internet streaming from my computer to the TV? My current TV components are a Denon 2309ci AVR which is hooked to D* through optical cable. The D* is hooked to the TV by HDMI. I have a Tosh HDDVD player that I play standard DVD's that is hooked HDMI to the AVR that is in turn hooked to the second HDMI input of the Sony. I have another HDMI in port on the AVR that could be used for the LD Bd390. (I don't know what BD means)


The forum help would be appreciated


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *generallee* /forum/post/17378464
> 
> 
> The OPPO site does not tell me much about it's connectivity to the internet. If I am correct you have to spend another $80 to get their wireless device.



The OPPO wireless kit is handy if you do not already have a wireless access point. If you do, you might instead just use an ethernet-to-wireless adapter. A list of what people have reported using is in the OPPO FAQ: Does the player have built-in wireless networking? 



> Quote:
> The OPPO also does not say much about their connectivity to the different internet movie/media suppliers but I am not so sure that the internet option will produce the HD movies and other stuff that I am used to watching



The OPPO does not yet stream any network audio or video. See the FAQ: What network functions are supported? 


-Bill


----------



## Spacer

Help me pick a player for my parents. I’m going to upgrade them from their old CRT to a 52” Samsung LCD (due to bright lighting in the room) and they are interested in a Blu-Ray player as well. Main issues are reliability and ease of use- audio is not an issue (no receiver) and its too much to ask them to download an update to a USB or CD every time they get a movie from Netflix that doesn’t work. There is no way to run Cat 5 to the TV location.


I’m hoping to find a player for no more than $250 that can hop on the wireless network in the house and update itself, and won’t give them fits in the UI or reliability department. Any suggestions?


----------



## msarp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spacer* /forum/post/17379769
> 
> 
> Help me pick a player for my parents. I'm going to upgrade them from their old CRT to a 52 Samsung LCD (due to bright lighting in the room) and they are interested in a Blu-Ray player as well. Main issues are reliability and ease of use- audio is not an issue (no receiver) and its too much to ask them to download an update to a USB or CD every time they get a movie from Netflix that doesn't work. There is no way to run Cat 5 to the TV location.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to find a player for no more than $250 that can hop on the wireless network in the house and update itself, and won't give them fits in the UI or reliability department. Any suggestions?



The Lg BD390 will do the trick. Stay away for Samsungs. The 3600 is a nightmare for most. Firmware updates are not as important for a set-up with no receiver and the Panasonic BD60 can be had for less than $150.00 and would be a great unit for your parents.


----------



## Spacer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *msarp* /forum/post/17380486
> 
> 
> The Lg BD390 will do the trick.



Perfect. Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## msarp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spacer* /forum/post/17381760
> 
> 
> Perfect. Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks!




no problem !


----------



## msarp

While I am at it, I am going nuts trying to decide what Blu-ray player to get to replace my aging PS3. I am looking to spend no more than around 400.00. The Oppo is out of the question. I am looking at it being a Excellent Blue-ray player first, SD quality to be good and a firmware friendly. Streaming is not important. I have considered the Panny BD60/80, the Pioneer 320 and 51FD, Sony N460, LG 390 and the Denon 2010CI. I have a Panasonic 54G10 and Denon 1910. Everything will be hooked up HDMI 1.3 and 5.1

Help!


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S

Looking for advice on which BR player. 50S1 plasma.(1080p panny)

Spending Limit -- $300


Wants:

1. Internal advanced audio codec decoding

2. Good DVD scaling

3. Decent load times(dont have to be lightning fast)


Nice Extra:

1. Netflix streaming(if it works)


Don't Need:

1. Analog audio outs

2. Ability to play all the different typpes of audio discs


----------



## flyinrazrback

For those who have seen the Pioneer BDP-23FD and Oppo bdp-83 how do you like them compared to each other? I had my mind set on the Oppo, but if the Pioneer is just as good there are some good deals on them out there right now. Only concerned with BR playback and upscaling, not interested in other widgets, etc.


----------



## generallee

I went into BB today and looked at the LG BD 390 which they have for $299. At the same time went over into the computer section because Windows 7 releases on Thursday. I noted that a number of the new laptop's have HDMI ports for streaming to the TV but only the Sony's had blu[ray drives on board. From what the geeks told me is that with so muck changing with the format's almost all of the blu ray players by necessity have to have internet connectivity due to firmware updates that are constantly happening.

I am wondering if my $ would be better spent on a new fast laptop rather than a BD player where I have to go and buy a dedicated Blu-Ray


----------



## htnutpa

Please help me pick between Denon 2010CI and Denon 3800 CI and Oppo 83?

What would the pros and cons be of choosing one player over the other. They are allin the pretty much the same price range. This will be mated with yet to be released Panasonic AE4000.

Thanks as always..


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htnutpa* /forum/post/17385653
> 
> 
> Please help me pick between Denon 2010CI and Denon 3800 CI and Oppo 83?
> 
> What would the pros and cons be of choosing one player over the other. They are allin the pretty much the same price range. This will be mated with yet to be released Panasonic AE4000.
> 
> Thanks as always..



I can't help with a comparison, but there is a lot of info about the OPPO in the BDP-83 FAQ .


-Bill


----------



## Ub3r-L33ch

Hello all.


I'm looking for a replacement player for my PS3 so I can conserve it's lifespan, I watch quite a few movies on it.


My budget is $300. I'd hope for something with the same or better PQ than the PS3, including DVD up-scaling. I don't care about CD audio playback on it. But netflix, pandora, and streaming would be a nice bonus.

The Samsung 2550 seemed like a good option, but I can't find it for sale used or new anywhere now. If someone can show me where it's available at maybe I could just get that. Everything will be connected HDMI.


My setup:

Pioneer 5080 HD

Yamaha RX-V1800

Infinity Beta 5.1 surround speakers


Thanks


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ub3r-L33ch* /forum/post/17386888
> 
> 
> Hello all.
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a replacement player for my PS3 so I can conserve it's lifespan, I watch quite a few movies on it.
> 
> 
> My budget is $300. I'd hope for something with the same or better PQ than the PS3, including DVD up-scaling. I don't care about CD audio playback on it. But netflix, pandora, and streaming would be a nice bonus.
> 
> The Samsung 2550 seemed like a good option, but I can't find it for sale used or new anywhere now. If someone can show me where it's available at maybe I could just get that. Everything will be connected HDMI.
> 
> 
> My setup:
> 
> Pioneer 5080 HD
> 
> Yamaha RX-V1800
> 
> Infinity Beta 5.1 surround speakers
> 
> 
> Thanks



I'd check the Best Buy website... great deal refurbished from their outlet. Otherwise, Amazon has it new within your budget.


----------



## c5vetman

Ok, I know there are two dedicated threads for these players, and I'm sure some of my answers lie in those, but after reading 30 pages out of nearly 150 pages, I'm giving up. Can someone please help? I bought a LG 370 last week for $169, but yesterday, I saw a Samsung 1600 for $179 + $50 worth of Blu-ray movies included at BestBuy. Should I take back the LG and swap for the Sammy? Is this particular Samsung a good player, thus making this a no brainer? Here are my questions:


1. Has anyone been able to figure out how to play movies from a USB stick from either of these players?


2. Network connectivity: What are my options? The LG is wired, and I don't currently have a LAN connection anywhere near my tv, the Samsung is wireless ready, but doesn't come with the $80 dongle. I know I can use a powerline network adapter for either, but what about wireless USB adapters? Will only the Samsung work for the Sammy? I already have one that I use with my computer, and can pick one up for about $10, would that work or does it have to the proprietary one from Samsung? Will any of themwork with the LG's USB connection? What about other methods - can you use a bridge or WAP to connect them to the network? Any other method?


3. Has the buzzing problem been fixed with the Sammy?


4. Which one is better at: streaming netflix (choppy playback? user interface)? playing a blu-ray (image quality, sound, etc...)?


5. Any better options at this price point? With streaming capability, video from USB, etc...?


Sorry I didn't have time to search all of the pages, but I thought someone could answer these relatively quickly.


----------



## Ub3r-L33ch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17386912
> 
> 
> I'd check the Best Buy website... great deal refurbished from their outlet. Otherwise, Amazon has it new within your budget.



Do you mean the Samsung 2550?

I can't seem to find it on Best Buy's outlet refurbished or new at Amazon.

Can you link me?

Thanks.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ub3r-L33ch* /forum/post/17387243
> 
> 
> Do you mean the Samsung 2550?
> 
> I can't seem to find it on Best Buy's outlet refurbished or new at Amazon.
> 
> Can you link me?
> 
> Thanks.



I was referring to the P2500... identical player, sans Pandora.


----------



## c5vetman

Are there any blu-ray players under $200 that will play video files from thumb drives? Every unit I've seen with a usb connection will only play music or slideshows.


Thanks!


----------



## Ub3r-L33ch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17387573
> 
> 
> I was referring to the P2500... identical player, sans Pandora.



Gotcha, thanks. Know any places to get the 2550?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ub3r-L33ch* /forum/post/17388643
> 
> 
> Gotcha, thanks. Know any places to get the 2550?



Eoutletcanada is where I got mine... their stock comes and goes, but it currently IS in stock. Shipping usually runs ~$20 to the US. Are you interested in the P2550 specifically for Pandora?


----------



## Ub3r-L33ch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17388670
> 
> 
> Eoutletcanada is where I got mine... their stock comes and goes, but it currently IS in stock. Shipping usually runs ~$20 to the US. Are you interested in the P2550 specifically for Pandora?



Yeah, I suppose. I do enjoy listening to the radio stations in my living room occasionally. I have guests over and it's nice to have something playing. Pandora would be better than the local radio stations. If I could get my PS3 media server to work then I'd play the mp3s on my computer, but that's another issue all together.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Kage

I have the Panasonic TC-P46G15 plasma tv and I'm looking to upgrade my Pioneer BDP-320 and which blu-ray player should I upgrade to:

1. Sony BDP-S1000ES

2. Denon DBP-2010CI


----------



## novasol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kage* /forum/post/17390208
> 
> 
> I have the Panasonic TC-P46G15 plasma tv and I'm looking to upgrade my Pioneer BDP-320 and which blu-ray player should I upgrade to:
> 
> 1. Sony BDP-S1000ES
> 
> 2. Denon DBP-2010CI



I don't know but you can send me that POS Pioneer, I'm sure I'll find some use for it...


----------



## ClemTiger0408

Can someone rec me a player for a gift for my girlfriend?


My budget is probably at $200.


Features I need:
Netflix streaming
Play DIVX files from USB thumb drive


Features I'd like:
Video streaming from laptop


I've considered the LG BD370, LG BD390 (if I wanted to go for media streaming) but the 390 is expensive, and the Samsung P-1600.


NOTE: Wireless is not important as the router sits next to the TV.


Any thoughts?


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClemTiger0408* /forum/post/17392162
> 
> 
> Can someone rec me a player for a gift for my girlfriend?
> 
> 
> My budget is probably at $200.
> 
> 
> Features I need:
> Netflix streaming
> Play DIVX files from USB thumb drive
> 
> 
> Features I'd like:
> Video streaming from laptop
> 
> 
> I've considered the LG BD370, LG BD390 (if I wanted to go for media streaming) but the 390 is expensive, and the Samsung P-1600.
> 
> 
> NOTE: Wireless is not important as the router sits next to the TV.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?


*

The LG BD390 is on sale for $240 now at amazon*.

That's pretty darn close to your budget, and it does all your needs, and more (eg, Vudu, cinemaNow, etc).. and is a great player as well.

I think the BD370 plays back video off USB/PC also, but lacks Divx support if so...


I think only Samsung BD-P3600 also plays video files via PC streaming (but then divx *only*), and it's more expensive ($280 or so), but it has Pandora also. I'm not 100% re USB video support, but I'd assume it does if DLNA DIVX is supported...?


The Panasonic BD60/80 will play video off SDHC card, not USB, but only specifically-formatted/AVCHD dir structure, apparently (not just browsing file directories.)


----------



## cgould

I have a BD390 and will try to answer...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *generallee* /forum/post/17378464
> 
> 
> I was considering a LG-390 as a blue ray player. I know nothing about anything but DVD and I thought a blue ray player might be an upgrade. I notice that the 390 will do Netflix downloads. Does the download come in realtime or does it first download, save, then play. How fast of an internet connection do I need? Do I need to cable the Blue Ray player to the internet router or do I do some kind of wireless connection? Do I need to have my computer involved? The BD390 has all of the outputs that the OPPO but only one USB port but from what I understand the 390 has a wireless internet connection but the OPPO has this as a assessory



Netflix (and other) streaming is just that- plays in "realtime", after a few seconds to "buffer" or copy down a few seconds of data (to smooth out any bumps on the network.)

The better connection you have from BluRay player to your router, and the better ISP speed you have, often the better quality you can get eg for HD streams. Vudu HDX says it needs around 4.5Mbps (netflix is likely less), which most ISPs should be able to provide, but wireless networks in your house might be a bit sticky.

Cabling the player to your router is best, but the BD390 does have built-in WiFi so that might work too; wired worked better for me. It's hard to predict how WiFi works in different houses w/ walls and microwaves and routers etc.


The computer is required only to PICK your movies (eg, add to your "instant viewing" queue on Netflix website.)

The netflix devices like BD390 talk to Netflix over the internet and show your list of movies; at that point the PC isn't needed.

You cannot browse and select movies (that aren't already in your list) directly from any netflix device, you have to have it added from the PC already.

Vudu however, you can browse ALL their movies titles and select directly from the BD390 player. It's more expensive than netflix.


Both Netflix and Vudu streaming offer HD movie/TV streaming playback, I don't know what movie streaming services Oppo supports.


Since the BD390 has built-in WiFi and 1GB RAM , the USB port is completely free to put in thumbdrives and cardreaders and USB harddrives etc to play back movie files, photos, or music.

You can't connect your computer directly to the BD390, but you can copy files to the USB storage above...

or, since the BD390 supports PC network streaming, you can simply play back video/music/photo files from shared directories on your PC directly to the BD390. Again, for videos, wired connection is likely better (faster and more stable), though it should be fine for SD stuff.



> Quote:
> In considering the OPPO. It seems to have more usb ports which I like when watching things hooked to through my AVR. The OPPO site does not tell me much about it's connectivity to the internet. If I am correct you have to spend another $80 to get their wireless device. The OPPO also does not say much about their connectivity to the different internet movie/media suppliers but I am not so sure that the internet option will produce the HD movies and other stuff that I am used to watching so I Also I need to learn if the internet will produce HD audio/vidio quality. D* does give 1080i and sometimes 5.1 broadcast but most of the time 2 chanel which I am converting to 5-1.



I'm not sure what Oppo offers; Netflix and Vudu offer HD movies and TV streaming, Vudu has HD surround audio (netflix doesn't yet I believe.)

Edit: check the Oppo BDP83 FAQ link at top of this page; per the FAQ , no netflix or other internet streaming.

It does play back various video files off USB storage, but not PC networking (shared folders or DLNA), and there is a 4GB size limit (I assume due to FAT32, not NTFS format storage)



> Quote:
> Also reciently a football game was blacked out but I was able to use the internet to get the game I wanted through something called Justin TV on my wireless laptop. It would be nice if I could send this to my Sony 1080P projection TV. I notice that the OPPO had 2 USB ports but the LG 390 says usb port can not be connected to PC??????. Is that what I need to send internet streaming from my computer to the TV? My current TV components are a Denon 2309ci AVR which is hooked to D* through optical cable. The D* is hooked to the TV by HDMI. I have a Tosh HDDVD player that I play standard DVD's that is hooked HDMI to the AVR that is in turn hooked to the second HDMI input of the Sony. I have another HDMI in port on the AVR that could be used for the LD Bd390. (I don't know what BD means)



Some people have gotten "streaming relay" software like PlayOn and TVersity etc, which "copies" PC web video to video devices, to work on the BD390... but the specifics can be tricky.

This streams over the network (not USB) from PC to the bluray player.


----------



## Vive Ardyss

In terms of DVD upscaling, is the Oppo the best choice out there in the $500 range? I need my next player to do an excellent job with this aspect -- I realize the $2K Denons and such carry the Realta or Reon chips, which would work perfectly, but is the Oppo's Anchor Bay processor just as good for this application?


Is the setup of the Oppo fairly easy? Is there a way to set the player to automatically stretch 4:3 material (DVDs) to fill the 16:9 screen, as my Panasonic does now with its "16:9 FULL" mode?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vive Ardyss* /forum/post/17407171
> 
> 
> In terms of DVD upscaling, is the Oppo the best choice out there in the $500 range? I need my next player to do an excellent job with this aspect -- I realize the $2K Denons and such carry the Realta or Reon chips, which would work perfectly, but is the Oppo's Anchor Bay processor just as good for this application?



I don't know if there is single best video processor, but Anchor Bay is among the best.



> Quote:
> Is the setup of the Oppo fairly easy?



Yes. See the FAQ: Does the player have a setup wizard? 



> Quote:
> Is there a way to set the player to automatically stretch 4:3 material (DVDs) to fill the 16:9 screen, as my Panasonic does now with its "16:9 FULL" mode?



Yes. Look for aspect ratio information in the online manual .


-Bill


----------



## punman

I am seeing the SONY S360 in my city for around $175 Canadian (about $165 U.S.)

I am looking for my first Blu-ray player and am not looking for many bells and whistles, just good quality and reliability.

I have a Harman-Kardon AVR 146 with 5.1 KEF speakers and a 42 inch Panasonic plasma TV.

The reviews seem fairly favourable, but if there is anything out there in the same price range that is better, let me know. I'd be willing to go up to $50 higher than the S360 price.


----------



## Chuck Mullen

Looking for a player with multi-channel analog audio outputs for my older Onkyo receiver and on board audio decoding for all the formats for under $200. The only option I have found on my own is the Panasonic dmp-bd80k on sale at Newegg for $179.99 w/free shipping. I don't see any other options at the moment. Am I missing anything?


I had my eye on that Vizio player when it was announced at CES with multichannel analog but it looks like it eventually was released without them.


I would love to have this player with Netflix streaming as well, but I don't see anything with these features close to my budget.


Thanks.


----------



## bujji

I am updating my home theater with Panasonic AE4000 projector,

Onkyo NR3007 receiver and need a BD DVD player. I chose Onkyo 3007 because it has HDMI 1080p upscaling powered by HQV Reon-VX. I have no feel for what BD DVD player I need







. I am assuming since the receiver has HQV Reon-VX I wouldn't need an expensive DVD player. I will have an HTPC connected to the receiver so I wouldn't need Netflix streaming either.

Please suggest as I would like to purchase something this week or next before my projector comes in.


----------



## RYDMOTO

Hi all!

I am a noob first of all when it comes to home theater building.This is my first attempt.

My system so far consists of a Pioneer 151 (boy did I get lucky on this purchase)!

Marantz A/V8003/MM8003

KEF 104.2s for left and right

KEF XQ50c center

KEF 103.2 for the rears

2 Dayton HF 15" subs with 2 1000w amps. (have to build these yet)


I would like to get the best sound I can.

And get the best picture I can with my 151 Both blue ray and sd dvd.

If I possible the BR player will also play CDs well to compliment my Marantz system and my KEF 104.2s

I don't mind spending some money to achieve this.I have been eying the Oppo and if that will do the job I am good with that.But if there is a player that is a step better than the Oppo I am open to that as well.

Thanks for your consideration and help.


----------



## Joxer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c5vetman* /forum/post/17388221
> 
> 
> Are there any blu-ray players under $200 that will play video files from thumb drives?
> 
> Thanks!


 JVC XV-BP1 


Check out the thread in this forum on that model and its available at amazon, TigerDirect, J&R, and other sources for just under $200 now with free shipping. The user manual (instructions) for it are downloadable at the JVC website and they list it can play MP4 videos up to 1920x1080 resolution from a USB drive or from a burned disc.

amazon page for JVC XV-BP1


----------



## pjoza

Looking for a Blu Ray player for the bedroom which will play all region DVDs.


In the livingroom I have a PS3 for BluRay and a Philips DVD player which plays all regions out of the box.


I really only want one player in the bedroom which does both.


Thanks


----------



## Audiodork

Hello,

Before this thread is locked, I will go ahead and answer it. The answer is no. BDA, the association behind Blu Ray, is adamant that region coding stands. OPPO had traditionally offered multiregion via a simple code, but for the BDP-83, this is no longer the case. In Europe, there are companies which allow the unlocking of the BDP-83. Unsure if this is available stateside. However, this is a physical modification and voids the warranty.

Cheers,

AD


----------



## john123321

Oppo BDP-83 $500

LG BD390 $400

Samsung BD-P3600 $300

Panasonic DMP-BD60 $260


I want something that plays *divx*, *mkv*, *h.264*, from the usb drive and also plays *dvd + r dl*. Not sure if all the players above meet the requirements.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john123321* /forum/post/17413255
> 
> 
> Oppo BDP-83 $500
> 
> LG BD390 $400
> 
> Samsung BD-P3600 $300
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BD60 $260
> 
> 
> I want something that plays *divx*, *mkv*, *h.264*, from the usb drive and also plays *dvd + r dl*. Not sure if all the players above meet the requirements.



All of the players that support file playback from USB are limited to FAT32 file system and file sizes under 4gb EXCEPT the LG BD390.


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john123321* /forum/post/17413255
> 
> 
> Oppo BDP-83 $500
> 
> LG BD390 $400
> 
> Samsung BD-P3600 $300
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BD60 $260
> 
> 
> I want something that plays *divx*, *mkv*, *h.264*, from the usb drive and also plays *dvd + r dl*. Not sure if all the players above meet the requirements.


*

LG BD390 supports all those (on both USB & streaming), and DVD+/-R DL* explicitly in the manual, plus several subtitle file formats.

( You can check it online for all the gory details, it's pretty good to list all the formats/extensions/codecs etc supported. )

As noted it also supports NTFS & >4GB files on USB devices (including HDDs), and I've gotten a Transcend SDHC card reader to work to read SDHC cards. Hubs etc don't work.

Direct camera USB connection doesn't work for JPGs , assume won't work for AVCHD either.

Also, the amazon sale price is currently $240, typical $280, not $400 (although guess you are comparing msrp?)

It also supports all those from PC shares, both DLNA and regular windows CIFS shares.


BD390 has a file browser UI to play back files from USB/disc/PC streaming, no dir structure needed (might be a max # files limit eg 2000/dir.)


note: Current BD390 firmware has a bug in that ffwd/rewind doesn't always work on user video files (seems to work on "pro" files, esp divx/mkv), but there is an alternate "search/scan" method that works decently well (where you scan thru and add/jump to user marker points.)


others:

I think that the Samsung only supports DIVX on USB (for PC streaming at least); not other video formats (plus MP3 and JPEG)? not sure.


Panasonic:

-SDHC card: MPEG2 HD, AVCHD (think in AVCHD dir format only?), plus JPEG; no divx.

- USB: The BD80 supports DIVX on DVD-R/DL and also on USB storage devices (FAT32 only up to 128gb);

- DVD-R/DL: AVCHD fromat, plus MP3 & JPG; and DIVX *for BD80*. DVD+R DL only supports AVCHD format disc only
*the BD60 does not support divx*, only the BD80 model.
Neither support MKV?


(I don't have either of those so I'm going by previous research/posts, and downloaded manuals.)


There is also JVC XVBP1 , plays MP4 from USB (thumb/hdd), if FAT32... can't recall other details/formats. Around $220-275?


----------



## Curt31

Hi guys just recently bought a Samsung BD P 1500 as my first blu ray player just to get my feet wet, actually got it as an open box with full factory warrenty and it came in perfect condition for around 125.00! So now I want a larger LCD for the family room and a blu ray player that will let me take advatge of the new audio formats Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD and DTS-HD Master. Shortly after purchasing a fairely expensive reciever the HDMI standard came out so I just don'twhat to junk it so I guess I'll need a player with 7.1-Channel analog audio outputs. What I was wondering is how long do you think they will be making these only seems like a few manufactures offer this option. So I was wondring if I should go ahaead and make a purchase now. I was actually thinking about the Samsung BD P3600.



Tom j.


----------



## bowmah

So what is the consensus here between the Sammy 3600 and Panny BD60? What are the pros and cons of each? I can't decide at the moment. Normal DVD quality would be important along with great Blu-Ray quality and bitsream capabilities.


----------



## jprod

Narrowed it down to these two. Price is similar with the discount offered on the denon. I will use hdmi but internally decode the high res audio formats in the player. Monitor is a marantz vp12s4 which is a 720p. both blu Ray and DVD. Profile 2 not very important. Thanks


----------



## cmcclure16

Hello,


So I am in the market for a new standalone BD player. I currently have an 80gb PS3 from 2007. It still works well, however it's as loud as a jet engine, and I haven't found myself playing games often (its been almost a year if not more since I played... and I only own 3 games). So I think it's time to sell it off and get a nice standalone. I've been doing a little research lately and every time I seem to decide on one I read something negative about it or find another one might like just as much or better.


So what I'm looking for:

-Excellent BD quality

-Excellent DVD upscaling (this has been the downfall of a few I've looked at... I have a large DVD collection so this is important to me)

-Fast disc load

- Netflix and what not would be an excellent bonus, it's been one of my main criteria however it is not essential if there is a better player out there without it.

-Hopefully DVD upscaling to 1080p/24 (I know Oppo does this, do any others?)

-Trying to stay under $300. Ideally between $200-250 but $300 is my absolute max.


Some of the players I've recently looked at:

-LG 390 (has Netflix, Vudu, etc which is a plus, fast load times, excellent BD quality, ok DVD quality though not amazing)

-Sony BDPN460 (large list of streaming services.. Netflix coming soon, apparently only decent DVD quality but haven't found any in-depth reviews to confirm)

-Panasonic DMP-BD60/80 - (No Netlfix, excellent quality BD playback, decent DVD playback, apparent freeze issue that has no been remedied but does not effect all)

-Samsung P2500 (Netflix, supposed to have excellent DVD upscaling with Reon chip, but has slow load times and disc compatibility issues)

-I'm definitely willing to overlook the extra features like streaming for better video quality and cheaper price.


I'd love to get the Oppo player but I can't afford it $500. I'm trying to upgrade my HT system one at a time, and right now am working on the BD player, the TV will be upgraded at the beginning of December, and the receiver/speakers sometime next year. So any suggestions for under $300 are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Joxer

What is the reliability and build quality order for these models:

LG BD390

JVC XV-BP1

Panasonic DMP-BD80

Sony BDP-S360


----------



## Vive Ardyss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/17407253
> 
> 
> I don't know if there is single best video processor, but Anchor Bay is among the best.



Thanks...


But I suppose what I'm asking is, should the Oppo do the "best" job in this regard versus models from, say, Sony or Panasonic?



> Quote:
> Yes. See the FAQ: Does the player have a setup wizard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Look for aspect ratio information in the online manual .
> 
> 
> -Bill



Again, thanks Bill -- I will have to look over those links; in a nutshell, though, can the Oppo be set for "Auto" HDMI output detect? In other words, is there an auto mode that allows the player to negotiate for the higest possible resolution on the display?


EDIT: I see that there is an AUTO selection for HDMI output...


----------



## Vive Ardyss

Also...I am experiencing horrendous jaggies and artifacting with my current Panasonic player during upscaled DVD playback (to 1080p)...will these issues be eliminated -- or SHOULD they be eliminated -- by going with the Oppo?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vive Ardyss* /forum/post/17418501
> 
> 
> Also...I am experiencing horrendous jaggies and artifacting with my current Panasonic player during upscaled DVD playback (to 1080p)...will these issues be eliminated -- or SHOULD they be eliminated -- by going with the Oppo?



I hate to promise you any specific results when I don't know what discs you are playing or what your standards are, but I think your average reasonable reviewer would say "yes".


-Bill


----------



## Vive Ardyss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/17418572
> 
> 
> I hate to promise you any specific results when I don't know what discs you are playing or what your standards are, but I think your average reasonable reviewer would say "yes".
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thank you, Bill, for your continued assistance -- I have since read through some of the materials you linked for me, and it answered a great many things, though I still have some questions, which I'll get to; in the meantime, to address what you say above, I realize it's difficult to give an opinion when you don't have someone's personal viewing habits/conditions at hand to look at, but for the most part, I'm referring to poorly mastered DVDs which seem to simply "upscale poorly" on my current player. But, there are some common characteristics which plague every disc I play in this deck, such as horrendous jagged edges, a pulsating mosquito noise and just plain poor performance on DVD playback at 1080p. Of course I realize that there ARE just crappy looking discs out there, but I'm explaining what characteristics are common on every DVD I play...could the Anchor Bay chip POSSIBLY make some of these discs look a bit better -- in terms of at least eliminating the jaggies and block noise/macroblocking (as compared to my current BD player)?


Now. With regard to the other questions I have about the Oppo -- I see there is an AUTO resolution setup for the player, as I mentioned in the edited post above. I will be running JUST HDMI out from the Oppo for audio AND video, so I would like to set the HDMI output to AUTO, as I do now, so the player can negotiate for my 1080p display. Some other things about the player's setup concern me, though, such as the audio parameters. According to the SETUP WIZARD, you can set HDMI AUDIO to BITSTREAM or PCM, but you cannot set individual codecs for this output, as I can now with my current BD player. My current player allows for Dolby Digital Bitstream/PCM, DTS Bitstream/PCM, etc. but on the Oppo, it seems you can either set ALL codecs to Bitstream OR PCM. If set to BITSTREAM, as I would set it to because I am connected to an Onkyo 605 with 1.3a capabilities, does this mean that EVERY DTS and Dolby codec would pass Bitstreamed? What if someone wanted to, say, have the player send the Dolby Digital signals bitstreamed but send the DTS signals as decoded PCM? That cannot be done in this player?


Of course, this scenario is a bit weird, but I was just checking if this was possible -- am I to take it that the Oppo simply sends ALL codecs from Dolby and DTS as a Bitstreamed signal if Bitstream is selected in the HDMI AUDIO menu?


On NOISE REDUCTION in the Picture settings, does this apply to standard DVD playback AND Blu-ray playback? My current player DOES NOT allow for Noise Reduction on BD playback...


Also, with regard to DVD upconversion -- is there any special setting that needs to be made to "tell" the player to upconvert the DVD to the max resolution, other than that DVD 24fps selection, or does it automatically scale the DVD based on that HDMI output setting? In other words, if I select AUTO for HDMI output, when playing a DVD should the player automatically upconvert the image to 1080p (while playing Blu-rays in their native 1080p output, of course)?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vive Ardyss* /forum/post/17419313
> 
> 
> could the Anchor Bay chip POSSIBLY make some of these discs look a bit better -- in terms of at least eliminating the jaggies and block noise/macroblocking (as compared to my current BD player)?



The ABT chip is cadence neutral and should not display any deinterlacing artifacts. OPPO provides a copy of the Spears & Munsil calibration and test disc so you can check it for yourself.


It does not enhance macroblocking.


I have not used the noise reduction control myself.


Check the FAQ for additional thoughts: Is the Blu-ray picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player? 



> Quote:
> With regard to the other questions I have about the Oppo -- I see there is an AUTO resolution setup for the player, as I mentioned in the edited post above. I will be running JUST HDMI out from the Oppo for audio AND video, so I would like to set the HDMI output to AUTO, as I do now, so the player can negotiate for my 1080p display.



It does, but I doubt the value of this sort of auto setting. You know (or will soon determine) the best output resolution for your display; that does not change day to day, so why not set it manually? Many bad experiences in the computer field have made me suspicious and paranoid about the ability of my appliances to configure each other automatically (not that I have any specific reason to doubt the OPPO in this regard).



> Quote:
> Some other things about the player's setup concern me, though, such as the audio parameters. According to the SETUP WIZARD, you can set HDMI AUDIO to BITSTREAM or PCM, but you cannot set individual codecs for this output, as I can now with my current BD player. My current player allows for Dolby Digital Bitstream/PCM, DTS Bitstream/PCM, etc. but on the Oppo, it seems you can either set ALL codecs to Bitstream OR PCM. If set to BITSTREAM, as I would set it to because I am connected to an Onkyo 605 with 1.3a capabilities, does this mean that EVERY DTS and Dolby codec would pass Bitstreamed? What if someone wanted to, say, have the player send the Dolby Digital signals bitstreamed but send the DTS signals as decoded PCM? That cannot be done in this player?



I should not answer audio question because I always get into trouble. But I believe you are correct: if you want to switch between PCM and bitstream over HDMI you have do it with the Setup menu. It only takes a second or two, but there is no automated preset by type of audio



> Quote:
> On NOISE REDUCTION in the Picture settings, does this apply to standard DVD playback AND Blu-ray playback?



It applies to everything. The exception is if you choose Source Direct output, in which case most of the ABT video processing is bypassed.



> Quote:
> Also, with regard to DVD upconversion -- is there any special setting that needs to be made to "tell" the player to upconvert the DVD to the max resolution, other than that DVD 24fps selection, or does it automatically scale the DVD based on that HDMI output setting? In other words, if I select AUTO for HDMI output, when playing a DVD should the player automatically upconvert the image to 1080p (while playing Blu-rays in their native 1080p output, of course)?



It's automatic. Again, Source Direct has different rules.


-Bill


----------



## jealkon

Need a Blu-Ray player - Being hooked to a Pio KRP-500m powered by an Onkyo TX-SR707 through SVsound speakers. I won't watch that much on it but the kids and wife will. Also, can CD's be played through one of these machines? looking to spend $150-$350

Thanks - I appreciate your help


----------



## MrHT

Yes, CDs can be played on them. Even DVDs as well.


Some players I would personally recommend

1- PS3 Slim $299.99

2- LG BD390 $170-300

3- Panasonic DMP-BD60 $140-200

4- Sony BDP-S560 $230-300


----------



## mdavej

All play CD's. If that's your only requirement, the cheapest one you can find will work fine. I don't know about you, but my wife and kids can't tell the difference between upconverted DVD and Bluray. Based on that, I'd say you don't need bluray at all. In any case, I'd at least wait for the holiday sales. I'm personally waiting for a good price on a bluray player that also does streaming (netflix, youtube, etc.). THIS streaming Insignia player is only $100.


----------



## MrHT

I personally would not recommend going the $100 Insignia route especially with a technology as complex as Blu-ray. Many people have reported issues with the 4 players I mentioned above and those happen to be the best ones out there. I can only imagine the amount of issues that Insignia has.


----------



## jprod

Narrowed it down to these two. Price is similar with the discount offered on the denon. I will use hdmi but internally decode the high res audio formats in the player. Monitor is a marantz vp12s4 which is a 720p. both blu Ray and DVD. Profile 2 not very important. Thanks



post from yesterday. anyone ?


----------



## Secret Avatar

"Oppo vs denon 3800. Narrowed it down to these two. Price is similar with the discount offered on the denon. I will use hdmi but internally decode the high res audio formats in the player."


I recently was faced with the same decision and went with the Oppo. Both are excellent units, so you really can't go wrong with either. I have to say I was swayed by the uniformly glowing professional reviews of the Oppo, whereas my researched turned up some complaints with the Denon (or at least based on how it is configured out of the box).


What sealed the deal for me is that the Oppo is brand new while the Denon is being replaced by the new 4010. My last player was the Sammy UP5000, which died on the vine after HD-DVD cratered and afterwards firmware updates were virtually nonexistent. I did not want to go through that again. Also, while the prices are now comparable, the Oppo still is $100 or so cheaper, and a hundee is a hundee . . .


I've only had the Oppo for a few days now, so I can't really comment on my experience, but I can say its a solidly-built unit (although the Denon is probably even sturdier) with terrific Blu-ray output and DVD upscaling. Load times are very quick. I also think it handles 24p better than the UP5000.


----------



## jprod

thanks, i think i am leaning that way too for all of the reasons you mentioned. plus i think i read somewhere on these exhaustove forums that the oppo is better with a 720p monitor/projector.


----------



## jealkon

Through my son I can pick up a Panasonic DMP-BD80 for $180 or the BD60 for $114. Is the BD80 worht the extra money?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHT* /forum/post/17421223
> 
> 
> Yes, CDs can be played on them. Even DVDs as well.
> 
> 
> Some players I would personally recommend
> 
> 1- PS3 Slim $299.99
> 
> 2- LG BD390 $170-300
> 
> 3- Panasonic DMP-BD60 $140-200
> 
> 4- Sony BDP-S560 $230-300


----------



## Joxer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jealkon* /forum/post/17424072
> 
> 
> Is the BD80 worht the extra money?



Do you need the 7.1 analog audio outputs or does your receiver support HDMI audio? If the latter go for the cheaper BD60.


----------



## Lare_

I'm considering between PS3 slim and LG BD390, because they both can play movies via wlan. I have files on my computer (eg. .vob) that I want to play on my blu-ray player wirelessly. Is there any difference between these players in how many media types they can play?


As fas as I know, PS3's wlan can't handle HD-movies, because the bitstream is too fast for its wlan-chip. Is it the same with LG? If so, I will invest in a network hard drive, which I'll connect to blu-ray player. Can both of them be connected to external hard drive?


Now that you know my main criteria, what would you recommend? I have Denon 1909 & Mitsubishi HC4900, if the make any difference.


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lare_* /forum/post/17426086
> 
> 
> I'm considering between PS3 slim and LG BD390, because they both can play movies via wlan. I have files on my computer (eg. .vob) that I want to play on my blu-ray player wirelessly. Is there any difference between these players in how many media types they can play?
> 
> 
> As fas as I know, PS3's wlan can't handle HD-movies, because the bitstream is too fast for its wlan-chip. Is it the same with LG? If so, I will invest in a network hard drive, which I'll connect to blu-ray player. Can both of them be connected to external hard drive?
> 
> 
> Now that you know my main criteria, what would you recommend? I have Denon 1909 & Mitsubishi HC4900, if the make any difference.




BD390 is maybe up to $50-60 cheaper than PS3...

I don't know specifics of PS3 playback, but BD390 plays MPG2 (SD/HD), MPEG4, AVCHD, DIVX, MKV, etc - you can check the online manual for details.

It will play the files off PC/NAS streaming (DLNA or CIFS shares), disc, or USB storage (thumbdrive, card w/ reader, HDD). Note it supports NTFS on USB storage incl >2gb files which can be critical for large files/drives.

It will play back VOB files, but just as plain video- NO menus/chapters etc, just skip to next title.


The wLAN isn't as fast/strong, for HD playback I'd recommend wired ethernet or USB HDD. Note that for N it only supports 2.4GHz not 5GHz, so check your router too.


Check out the BD370/390 forum, there are some reports of HDMI/bitstream issues w/ some Denon receivers, so search/ask there if yours might be an issue.

The BD390 has 7.1 analog outs which the PS3 lacks, but your receiver should decode all the HD formats so you don't appear to need that.


----------



## kate*

Dear forum users,


I have fully read both the threads:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1157008 

for Denon 2010 and:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=879817 

for Denon 3800.



After reading all the topics its very hard to decide which player to buy, consideren both can be bought for almost the same price.


I have noticed that the 2010 has BD Live and is profile 2. However it seems that the 3800 is better built.


- Is BD live a requirement for future BD discs? (I am not interested in the add-on content, only the MOVIE itself)

- In terms of PQ and SQ is the 3800 better than 2010?


I will not be using a BD Player to play sd movies, cds or sacds, as I have my beloved 2930 for that..


Please help?


Thank you,

Kate.



Edit:


I forgot to mention my current audio/video gear:


-Philips 52" Full HD;

-Denon 3310 (avr as processor);

-Rotel RB-1080 & Rotel RB-993 (amps);

-B&W Speakers 703, 705 and HTM7;

-Velodyne DLS-4000r

-Denon DVD-2930ci;

-PlayStation 3;

-Wii;

-Panamax 5300ex.


----------



## Secret Avatar

"I will not be using a BD Player to play sd movies, cds or sacds, as I have my beloved 2930 for that.."


I wonder then if you wouldn't be better served by a basic, entry level BR player. There does not appear to be much difference in BR output among quality players. The real benefits of a top-end player like the 3800 are advanced DVD upscaling, better audio codecs, etc.


Personally, if I were you I'd go with the 3800 and use it for SD movie content as well, to take advantage of the Realta upscaling. While your 2930 has Faroudja (I believe), from what I understand the Realta is better (although in all fairness I haven't spent a lot of time researching Faroudja).


----------



## kate*

Secret Avatar,


Hello!! Thank you for your answer!


Hmmm the 2930 is Reon HQV, yes Realta should be better!











So the 3800 has better audio? Thats interesting to hear!


Well I use the 2930 basically as CD and SACD player, and it does an wonderful job, I am not sure if I would like to use a brand-new BD Player to play SD content, I sold & gave, most of my SD stuff, except for some shows and concerts that I could not replace it with BDs.


I am also very inclined for the 3800bdci, however, my question is, if in the future the BD Live becomes mandatory for movies, then the 3800bdci is no use for me!


Thank you!


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHT* /forum/post/17421357
> 
> 
> I personally would not recommend going the $100 Insignia route especially with a technology as complex as Blu-ray. Many people have reported issues with the 4 players I mentioned above and those happen to be the best ones out there. I can only imagine the amount of issues that Insignia has.



Suit yourself. Mine works perfectly and loads faster and the interface is faster than my old sony. There was an issue early on where another manufacturers remote conflicted with the Insignia. Within 4 days a new firmware was posted to fix the issue. I never see that kind of response from sony or panasonic. So I prefer to make my decisions based on facts rather than speculation.


I wouldn't recommend a PS3 to anyone just to play blu-ray's. It won't even work with a universal remote without an expensive add-on.


----------



## John82

A little more than a year ago I purchased my TV (Samsung PN42A450P), and now I am thinking about buying a Blu-Ray player.


Currently I have a Phillips unit that upconverts DVDs to either 720p or 1080i. I understand that DVDs have a res of 480i, and I currently have my DVD player set to upconvert it to 720p.


My question is it worth the expense for me to purchase a Blu-Ray player? Will I see a notice between what I have now, and going Blu-Ray and having it play in 720p. My television will accept 1080i signals (I guess it downgrades it to 720), so would I just be better using 1080i.


I've done some google searches and got some mixed feelings. Some people say you will, some say you wont.


My couch is about 7.5 feet from my television and the TV is 42".


Any thoughts or perhaps suggestions on good players. Many people I work with suggest getting a PS3, but I dont game so I dont really know if thats the best route for me..


Thanks all....


----------



## John82

I guess the 2nd question I have is will Blu-Ray fix problems where when I watch a widescreen DVD i still have bars at the top and bottom of the picture.


My current unit DVD player knows I have a widescreen TV but in most cases I have to set my tv to "wide-strecth" vs "16:9" and zoom in the dvd to fill the whole screen. I home blu-ray fixes this...


----------



## Venturai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John82* /forum/post/17429942
> 
> 
> My couch is about 7.5 feet from my television and the TV is 42".



Check this out:

http://s3.carltonbale.com/resolution_chart.html 


At 7.5 ft away from a 42" screen, you'll definitely be able to appreciate the benefit of what 720p can do for you, and a blu-ray at 720p should still look significantly better than a dvd upscaled to that res.


A work colleague of mine recently upgraded to a blu-ray player, and what really surprised him was the upgrade in audio quality that he experienced. You're going to want to have a dedicated sound setup to get that though; if you're just listening through your tv's speakers, that wouldn't really do it justice.


As far as buying a blu-ray player goes, I would research the cheapest 4 or so in your area. This forum is a great place to start, because just about every player there is has an "official thread" here, filled with posts from people detailing their experiences with it. It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## John82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Venturai* /forum/post/17430323
> 
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> http://s3.carltonbale.com/resolution_chart.html
> 
> 
> At 7.5 ft away from a 42" screen, you'll definitely be able to appreciate the benefit of what 720p can do for you, and a blu-ray at 720p should still look significantly better than a dvd upscaled to that res.
> 
> 
> A work colleague of mine recently upgraded to a blu-ray player, and what really surprised him was the upgrade in audio quality that he experienced. You're going to want to have a dedicated sound setup to get that though; if you're just listening through your tv's speakers, that wouldn't really do it justice.




I do have a surround sound setup already..TV speakers are disabled


----------



## Venturai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John82* /forum/post/17430375
> 
> 
> I do have a surround sound setup already..TV speakers are disabled



In that case, yeah, what are you doing still messing around with the dvd format?










The ps3 is a very capable blu-ray player, but it still retails for more than a standalone blu-ray player. I just picked up a Panasonic DMP-BD60, which I'm very happy with, but if you can find a new ps3 slim for a competitive price, that's something you'd want to seriously consider.


----------



## RYDMOTO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RYDMOTO* /forum/post/17412388
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> I am a noob first of all when it comes to home theater building.This is my first attempt.
> 
> My system so far consists of a Pioneer 151 (boy did I get lucky on this purchase)!
> 
> Marantz A/V8003/MM8003
> 
> KEF 104.2s for left and right
> 
> KEF XQ50c center
> 
> KEF 103.2 for the rears
> 
> 2 Dayton HF 15" subs with 2 1000w amps. (have to build these yet)
> 
> 
> I would like to get the best sound I can.
> 
> And get the best picture I can with my 151 Both blue ray and sd dvd.
> 
> If I possible the BR player will also play CDs well to compliment my Marantz system and my KEF 104.2s
> 
> I don't mind spending some money to achieve this.I have been eying the Oppo and if that will do the job I am good with that.But if there is a player that is a step better than the Oppo I am open to that as well.
> 
> Thanks for your consideration and help.



Anybody??


----------



## flyng_fool

The Oppo BD-83 seems to be the reference standard these days. I don't see how you could go wrong with that.


----------



## RYDMOTO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyng_fool* /forum/post/17430703
> 
> 
> The Oppo BD-83 seems to be the reference standard these days. I don't see how you could go wrong with that.



Thank you. That does seem to be the case.


----------



## kate*

Will BD Live mandatory for watching the main movies (i.e. not the add-on)?


The reason I ask, is that it will help me to decide between Denon 3800bdci and the 2010.


thank you!


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kate** /forum/post/17431671
> 
> 
> Will BD Live mandatory for watching the main movies (i.e. not the add-on)?
> 
> 
> The reason I ask, is that it will help me to decide between Denon 3800bdci and the 2010.
> 
> 
> thank you!



Well, we can never guarantee anything with any technology but you should not have to have a BD-Live player to play the main movie. The only thing that you could possibly need would be a firmware update for future movie releases.


Btw, I was looking into those 2 Denon players also, I do not know which one, if any I will go with. I do like the features and build of the 3800 but I'm still very much undecided. Good luck in your choice.










Mike T


----------



## Vive Ardyss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/17419694
> 
> 
> The ABT chip is cadence neutral and should not display any deinterlacing artifacts. OPPO provides a copy of the Spears & Munsil calibration and test disc so you can check it for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> It does not enhance macroblocking.



I realize that some discs are just mastered poorly and "nothing can be done about it" so to speak, but my current player is definitely aggrevating the "issues" during upconverting; the noise, ringing and jaggies are ridiculous on many discs played back on this deck. I hope the ABT chip allows for a bit "cleaner" playback of standard DVDs.



> Quote:
> I have not used the noise reduction control myself.
> 
> 
> Check the FAQ for additional thoughts: Is the Blu-ray picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player?



Thank you; I use my current player's DNR for DVD playback as it helps squelch noise there, but it doesn't work on BD playback. Still, I prefer the "ON/OFF" selection much better on my current player for DNR rather than the slide rule application on the Oppo -- how to we judge how much DNR to dial in?



> Quote:
> It does, but I doubt the value of this sort of auto setting. You know (or will soon determine) the best output resolution for your display; that does not change day to day, so why not set it manually? Many bad experiences in the computer field have made me suspicious and paranoid about the ability of my appliances to configure each other automatically (not that I have any specific reason to doubt the OPPO in this regard).



The AUTO resolution function, on many players including my first generation Panasonic, will actually negotiate for the higest resolution a display will ACCEPT, not necessarily its native value -- for example, a 720p set accepting a 1080 signal, so that's why many people use them. It takes guess work out of a lot of it, too; but of course, if you KNOW you have a 1080p set, as I do, you can just leave it on 1080p output.



> Quote:
> I should not answer audio question because I always get into trouble. But I believe you are correct: if you want to switch between PCM and bitstream over HDMI you have do it with the Setup menu. It only takes a second or two, but there is no automated preset by type of audio



This seems to be the trend in new players now -- that you can't select by type of codec, such as Dolby, DTS...my current player allows for separate Bitstream/PCM selections for Dolby Digital, Plus, TrueHD AND DTS/DTS-HD.



> Quote:
> It applies to everything. The exception is if you choose Source Direct output, in which case most of the ABT video processing is bypassed.



Right --- Source Direct will bypass the scaling/processing chip in the player; I have read that...being that I'll be buying the Oppo for its upscaling performance, I'll be keeping the HDMI OUTPUT on AUTO...



> Quote:
> It's automatic. Again, Source Direct has different rules.
> 
> 
> -Bill



What's automatic?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vive Ardyss* /forum/post/17432076
> 
> 
> Still, I prefer the "ON/OFF" selection much better on my current player for DNR rather than the slide rule application on the Oppo -- how to we judge how much DNR to dial in?



How do you judge what looks best to you? That's a stumper. Isn't having the choice of variable amounts of DNR better than not having the choice? That said, I leave it off, so it is sort of on/off choice for me.



> Quote:
> The AUTO resolution function, on many players including my first generation Panasonic, will actually negotiate for the higest resolution a display will ACCEPT, not necessarily its native value



As far as I know the only negotiation is the display will report a fixed value from its EDID, which may not be the best value (strange, I know). If you do not have a 1920x1080 display it is really best to determine this by experimentation.



> Quote:
> What's automatic?



You were asking if DVD upscaling were automatic.


-Bill


----------



## MrHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John82* /forum/post/17430243
> 
> 
> I guess the 2nd question I have is will Blu-Ray fix problems where when I watch a widescreen DVD i still have bars at the top and bottom of the picture.
> 
> 
> My current unit DVD player knows I have a widescreen TV but in most cases I have to set my tv to "wide-strecth" vs "16:9" and zoom in the dvd to fill the whole screen. I home blu-ray fixes this...



Blu-ray Discs will be encoded based on the movie's original aspect ratio. That is, assuming you have a 16:9 television and is set correctly---


1.33:1 or 1.37:1- Black bars on left and right.

1.78:1- No black bars at all.

1.85:1- Thin black bars on top and bottom if you have no overscan on your TV

2.35:1 or 2.40:1- Black bars on top and bottom


----------



## MrHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kate** /forum/post/17431671
> 
> 
> Will BD Live mandatory for watching the main movies (i.e. not the add-on)?



For main movie...no.

For access to certain features...yes.


----------



## Vive Ardyss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/17432530
> 
> 
> How do you judge what looks best to you? That's a stumper. Isn't having the choice of variable amounts of DNR better than not having the choice? That said, I leave it off, so it is sort of on/off choice for me.



Well, what I was really asking was, how do we know just how much, for sure, DNR to dial in with the Oppo's scale -- just look to see when it becomes "too heavy" so to speak? With my current Panasonic, was my point, the choice is simple because it's a simple ON/OFF for Noise Reduction. So, to answer your question, no, not really to me is having variable amounts "better" -- I actually prefer the ON/OFF method so there isn't all that interpretation room. I'm just a "set it and forget it" type of HT enthusiast.











> Quote:
> As far as I know the only negotiation is the display will report a fixed value from its EDID, which may not be the best value (strange, I know). If you do not have a 1920x1080 display it is really best to determine this by experimentation.



Understood, but what I was saying was it has been mentioned in several different forums, magazines and discussions that using a player's AUTO HDMI output selection allows for the player to negotiate for the highest resolution a display will accept and display -- not necessarily its "native" resolution which may be lower. I know. It does sound weird.



> Quote:
> You were asking if DVD upscaling were automatic.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Oh, OK -- thank you! Lost track of what we were talking about for a moment; so, the player will automatically detect a DVD-Video disc in the tray, and set itself up for auto upscaling to 1080p (if it's set that way)?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vive Ardyss* /forum/post/17435989
> 
> 
> Oh, OK -- thank you! Lost track of what we were talking about for a moment; so, the player will automatically detect a DVD-Video disc in the tray, and set itself up for auto upscaling to 1080p (if it's set that way)?



Yes, that works for all input types.


-Bill


----------



## coolfish

Well, I am going to be getting my first big TV soon and am trying to decide on a good blu-ray player to go with it. Looking for something that will be equally good at playing CDs, DVDs and (eventually) blu-ray discs. I am not a videophile by any means, but I do have pretty sharp eyes and this will be viewed on a 52 inch screen from a distance of just under 9 feet. So I want to get something that will not have me missing out on any detail. At first I thought that the Pioneer 320 sounded good but then I read about the 2-3 second layer change delay on DVDs, which, combined with its extremely slow load times, was a dealbreaker.


I'm basically looking for the best performing player under $500 Canadian. Main factors are image quality (including DVD upscaling), audio quality (including CD audio) and reliability/and overall quality (including load times). I will be bitstreaming everything over HDMI so analog outputs are not needed.


Currently the main contenders are the LG BD390 and the Sony BDP-S760 (BDP-S1000ES in the States). I am not too concerned about the media streaming features because my laptop has HDMI out. Can anyone help sway me in one direction or another? I welcome any suggestions you might have. Thanks!


----------



## thezman

hope someone can help im soooo confused with these.


im mainly looking at:


lg bd390

jvc xv-bp1

sammy bd-p3600

and anything else in my budget of under 300$


i want great bd playback but that seems pretty easy with most of these mid range units. i own A TON of dvd's though so dvd playback is essential to me. most if not all are played from copies of the originals on dvr's though but i do keep the original with the wife and kids in the house they would get thrown everywhere.







so this has to handle minor marks and scratches (nothing major) and fingerprints along with a variety of dvdr discs i try to use better quality but some of the kids stuff is on cheaper media which my oppo 983 never had a issue with.


just got rid of my oppo 983. which always did a good job for me.


i use currently a onkyo 875 also, and will be upgrading to a 50+in lcd or led soon


one MAJOR concern for me is playback from usb and support for all the major formats that way INCLUDING mkv. i like to rip a lot of my bd's to my htpc right now and want to be able to play those in the player. ntfs is not a must but would be awesome. i know the lg 390 seems like perfect but i keep reading its sd dvd playback is not all that great?? i also want excellent cd playback as my oppo would handle sacd and had the outputs on it..


im not crazy about the netflix etc stuff but the wireless seems very nice in the bd390 just to have it and it will work with me router.


the sammy i read TONS of issues with? correct?


the jvc looks AWESOME with the lack of ntfs though and am i right no wireless capabilty from it? does it stream from a pc?


any suggestions... ive been pulling my hair our since i cant afford to test all of them out due to work right now. any help or insight would be awesome thank you!!


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolfish* /forum/post/17437541
> 
> 
> I am not a videophile by any means, but I do have pretty sharp eyes and this will be viewed on a 52 inch screen from a distance of just under 9 feet.



It won't matter that much. At 9' away on a 52" screen, you're barely seeing the benefit of 1080p, so detail difference between players shouldn't come into play. I'd focus on speed and possibly CD audio. However, neither of those things are factors for me, so I don't know what to suggest for you.


----------



## mikejz84

I have a Sammy BD-P2500 that is dead. Here is what I'm looked for:


7.1 Analog

Netflix

Good PQ


I'll be watching it on a 52" 1080p set that can do 24hz.


I'm hoping for something on ebay under ~$200.


Basically it seems like I have a choice between a BD-P3600 or the LG products.


Any suggestions?


----------



## Vive Ardyss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/17436005
> 
> 
> Yes, that works for all input types.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thank you, Bill. What do you mean by "all input types"...do you mean whatever disc format the player sees?


As my search draws nearer for a replacement player (I will be getting one for the 2009 holidays), I am considering the following:


- one of the new Panasonics; I don't require analog outs, so I would get the model that doesn't have the analog interface and save some money (I believe they're up to the BD60 now?)


- the OPPO, which is a DEFINITE consideration now


Is there anything else I should be considering under the $1K point and avoiding the PS3 (not a gamer) or a Samsung? Again: *The main objectives of the player are excellent Blu-ray and DVD upscaling (to 1080p) and Bitstreaming of ALL codecs*.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vive Ardyss* /forum/post/17437917
> 
> 
> Thank you, Bill. What do you mean by "all input types"...do you mean whatever disc format the player sees?



Right, I mean DVD Video, standard definition supplements on Blu-ray, 1080i on Blu-ray, media files in containers such has mkv, divx, avi: the input is converted to whatever output resolution the player is set to (1080p, for example). Same thing when using AUTO except you don't pick the resolution. The only exception is Source Direct where each input is output at its native resolution without deinterlacing or scaling.



> Quote:
> Is there anything else I should be considering under the $1K point and avoiding the PS3 (not a gamer) or a Samsung?



No specific recommendations, but have you looked at the tables in Bluray Player Audio Support Comparison Chart and Winston's Blu Ray Player Synthetic and Real World Tests Comparisons .


-Bill


----------



## coolfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/17437603
> 
> 
> It won't matter that much. At 9' away on a 52" screen, you're barely seeing the benefit of 1080p, so detail difference between players shouldn't come into play. I'd focus on speed and possibly CD audio. However, neither of those things are factors for me, so I don't know what to suggest for you.



In that case, maybe I am looking too high-end with my purchase? Would I be fine with a lower middle of the road player and saving a couple hundred bucks? Could anyone suggest some players that have decent load/response times, an unnoticable DVD layer change delay as well as good enough up-scaling for my viewing (on a 52" from *8 feet* - I just remeasured). I am assuming they will all do a pretty good job at CD audio.


I just don't want to end up with something that makes a lot of compromises and end up buying a new player in a couple of years. Or is that pretty much inevitable at this stage in the technology's development?


----------



## dabagboy

I'm finally building my home theater, linked in my signature....I thought I was being driven insane by the many decisions projector, receiver, risers, screen, size, etc....


Somehow I was VERY naive about blu ray players at least at first review of the stickies here, they seem to be from 2007 or earlier. Certainly things have changed a lot since those stickies were put up....personally I put this decision off while the HD-DVD/Blu-Ray battle raged and now I need to make a purchase.


I'll probably have a Panasonic AE4000 projector on a 130" acoustically transparent screen.


Today I read I may be able to score a Blu-Ray player for $50

http://www.afterdawn.com/news/archiv...paign=20091029 


wow...


My Q for you is are these "good" decent or poor players? like the ones mentioned in the article like this one...Panasonic DMP-BD60
http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMP-...6431073&sr=8-1 


I scanned this chart Bluray Player Audio Support Comparison Chart by Adidino
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1050507 


It looks like most modern players can decode most if not inputs and have 7.1 audio?


Would any Blu Ray player work to stream movies from my PC over CAT5? I use my Xbox 360 for this but lose multichannel audio and many video formats.


__________________


----------



## stdhkim

I have a ps3 and thinking about replacing it with a standalone blu ray player since I don't play any games. Is there a cheap (sub $200) player out there that decodes Dolby HD and DTS HD and sends it out to a receiver via pcm? My receiver is HDMI 1.2 so it can't decode HD audio in bitstream. thank you.


----------



## MrHT

Panasonic DMP-BD60. Not as fast as the PS3, but it gets the job done.


Why are you replacing your PS3 with a standalone?


----------



## SkiSmuggs

One reason to get a standalone is that the disk reader on the PS3 can wear out. It happened to my daughter.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stdhkim* /forum/post/17439462
> 
> 
> I have a ps3 and thinking about replacing it with a standalone blu ray player since I don't play any games. Is there a cheap (sub $200) player out there that decodes Dolby HD and DTS HD and sends it out to a receiver via pcm? My receiver is HDMI 1.2 so it can't decode HD audio in bitstream. thank you.



You can't get HD bitstreams over optical/coax period ( details ). You can get DVD quality Dolby 5.1 and DTS bitstreams from just about any blu-ray player. IMO, the best deal these days is the Insignia NS-BRDVD3 which is a $100 now at best buy. It also streams netflix and plays wmv and xvid avi's. I'm very happy with mine, having owned sony and samsung players before. Plain old Dolby 5.1 and DTS bitstreamed over optical to my receiver sounds fantastic.


----------



## stdhkim

Thanks for the recommendation on the Panny player. Is there anything else out there that decodes dolby and DTS HD and cheap? thank you


----------



## MrHT

LG BD270 but this is Profile 1.1. Get the Panasonic one. I strongly recommend that.


----------



## Stanton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikejz84* /forum/post/17437649
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for something on ebay under ~$200.



That's your problem right there: your Samsung 2500 was probably on eBay because it didn't work to begin with. Anything else (mechanical in nature--like an optical drive) may have the same problems. My advice: send in your 2500 to be repaired because the HQV chip set is still one of the best around for video quality, or go buy something NEW (like a Samsung 1600) that fits your budget and is guaranteed/warranteed to work.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stdhkim* /forum/post/17439877
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation on the Panny player. Is there anything else out there that decodes dolby and DTS HD and cheap? thank you



The panny is only $150. What more do you want? Realize that it only decodes HD audio over HDMI, like other players. If you're looking for Dolby & DTS HD over optical/coax, you're not going to find it at any price.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

If DVD scaling isn't top priority, but you'd like some basic network streaming and USB file playback, 6ave currently has the LG BD370 for $150.10 shipped after coupon code AFL5.


----------



## MrHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17440972
> 
> 
> The panny is only $150. What more do you want? Realize that it only decodes HD audio over HDMI, like other players. If you're looking for Dolby & DTS HD over optical/coax, you're not going to find it at any price.



No player can bitstream Dobly True HD or DTS-HD over optical or coax. You must use HDMI for that.


----------



## TheShallot

ARRRRRRRRRGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I just got a 50" Panasonic 720p 3 days ago. Nifty TV!

Thing is my DVD player in not functioning anymore and now I really dont have much money to toss over to the Home Theatre thing.


Im looking at these 2:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Insignia...=1218096447923 


AND...

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...7BBTkwCjCECjCE 



There is a $40 difference.

AM I going to see or hear a difference between the 2?


----------



## MrHT

As I stated earlier, I would recommend the Panasonic.


----------



## TheShallot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHT* /forum/post/17441583
> 
> 
> As I stated earlier, I would recommend the Panasonic.



Mmmm-K but why?

What will I notice that is different?

I REALLLLLY dont want to spend the extra $40 unless there is a difference!


----------



## Stew4msu

At BB you'll probably have to pay tax and/or shipping. With Tiger Direct I don't believe you'll pay either. That makes the difference less than $40.


----------



## TheShallot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/17441658
> 
> 
> At BB you'll probably have to pay tax and/or shipping. With Tiger Direct I don't believe you'll pay either. That makes the difference less than $40.



Well Tiger Direct (whom I HATE BTW) is charging tax So Its $155 delivered

and

BB is $107 out the door.


So now its OVER a $40 difference










Is it worth the extra $50?????

If so, why?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheShallot* /forum/post/17441506
> 
> 
> AM I going to see or hear a difference between the 2?



Here's the difference:

Panny - SD slot, divx, DVD-RAM, no streaming netflix

Insignia - no SD slot, xvid (no divx), no DVD-RAM, streams netflix



Is the panny a better quality player? Yes. Will you see or hear any difference? No.


I have the Insignia because I like the netflix streaming and I have no need for the panny's other features. Oh, and I'd rather keep my $40-$50.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17442010
> 
> 
> Here's the difference:
> 
> Panny - SD slot, divx, 7.1 analog outs, DVD-RAM, no streaming netflix
> 
> Insignia - no SD slot, xvid (no divx), no 7.1 analog, no DVD-RAM, streams netflix



The BD60 does not have multichannel analog audio outputs.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17442010
> 
> 
> Here's the difference:
> 
> Panny - SD slot, divx, 7.1 analog outs, DVD-RAM, no streaming netflix
> 
> Insignia - no SD slot, xvid (no divx), no 7.1 analog, no DVD-RAM, streams netflix
> 
> 
> 
> Is the panny a better quality player? Yes. Will you see or hear any difference? No.
> 
> 
> I have the Insignia because I like the netflix streaming and I have no need for the panny's other features. Oh, and I'd rather keep my $40.



If you need the Netflix streaming, you're currently better off getting the LG BD370 for $150 shipped.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/17442078
> 
> 
> The BD60 does not have multichannel analog audio outputs.



Post corrected.


----------



## MrHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheShallot* /forum/post/17441614
> 
> 
> Mmmm-K but why?
> 
> What will I notice that is different?
> 
> I REALLLLLY dont want to spend the extra $40 unless there is a difference!



Fine....buy the Insignia.


----------



## TheShallot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHT* /forum/post/17442149
> 
> 
> Fine....buy the Insignia.



OK!!!!










I wonder who manufactures Insignia DVD / Blu Ray players for Best Buy????


----------



## Ben Franklin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHT* /forum/post/17442149
> 
> 
> Fine....buy the Insignia.



Something to know about the Insignia NS-BRDVD3 is that it doesn't have a DTS decoder. Click the Specifications tab on this link.
http://www.insigniaproducts.com/prod...NS-BRDVD3.html 

The Panasonic DMP BD60 does so through PCM over its HDMI output, I enjoy DTSMA 5.1 lossless audio from my receiver, which doesn't decode the lossless formats. Of course, if your receiver has the appropriate decoders, you can enjoy lossless audio, using the bitstream output from the player.


----------



## MrHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ben Franklin* /forum/post/17442597
> 
> 
> Something to know about the Insignia NS-BRDVD3 is that it doesn't have a DTS decoder. Click the Specifications tab on this link.
> http://www.insigniaproducts.com/prod...NS-BRDVD3.html
> 
> The Panasonic DMP BD60 does so through PCM over its HDMI output, I enjoy DTSMA 5.1 lossless audio from my receiver, which doesn't decode the lossless formats. Of course, if your receiver has the appropriate decoders, you can enjoy lossless audio, using the bitstream output from the player.



Precisely why I recommended the Panasonic Blu-ray player. You'll get what you pay for with that Insignia unit. If TheShallot refuses to listen to us, then so be it.


----------



## TheShallot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ben Franklin* /forum/post/17442597
> 
> 
> Something to know about the Insignia NS-BRDVD3 is that it doesn't have a DTS decoder. Click the Specifications tab on this link.
> http://www.insigniaproducts.com/prod...NS-BRDVD3.html
> 
> The Panasonic DMP BD60 does so through PCM over its HDMI output, I enjoy DTSMA 5.1 lossless audio from my receiver, which doesn't decode the lossless formats. Of course, if your receiver has the appropriate decoders, you can enjoy lossless audio, using the bitstream output from the player.



Ehhhhh... I have a reciever from 1986. It has a vaccum tube in it.

So all that stuff you just said, I dont think is going to work









To me, the sound from the source is either good.... or crap. I dont have surround sound. I have 2 BIG speaker boxes with 3 quality speakers in each box.

Sooooo.... if the source sound is crap, its going to sound like crap throughout.


The L & R channel is going to the reciever. Then out my 2 box component speaker system.


I just want to know if the source sound is better with the Pana or Insig


----------



## MrHT

I seriously doubt a 1986 receiver has a DTS decoder.


One last try....get the Panasonic.


----------



## TheShallot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHT* /forum/post/17442802
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt a 1986 receiver has a DTS decoder.
> 
> 
> One last try....get the Panasonic.



WHYYYY!?!?!?!?


I dont have a reciever that has ANYTHING digital. Either will look the same right????

OK


NEXT..... SOUND!


There is left and right outputs that will go to the R&L inputs on my reciever.

So..... I see no reason to buy the damn Pana!


Unless the sound is better.


----------



## duggy40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SkiSmuggs* /forum/post/17439531
> 
> 
> One reason to get a standalone is that the disk reader on the PS3 can wear out. It happened to my daughter.



I bought the Pioneer Elite Reference BDP-09FD stand alone blu ray player,over $2000 and it didn't last even 6 months before it started to die.Now it's dead!

The PS3,is exactly what I used to have,the 60GB,worked flawlessly,I sold it several months ago,as i wasn't gaming,to get the Pioneer Elite Reference BDP-09FD,and look what happened.Big mistake!


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duggy40* /forum/post/17443947
> 
> 
> I bought the Pioneer Elite Reference BDP-09FD stand alone blu ray player,over $2000 and it didn't last even 6 months before it started to die.Now it's dead!
> 
> The PS3,is exactly what I used to have,the 60GB,worked flawlessly,I sold it several months ago,as i wasn't gaming,to get the Pioneer Elite Reference BDP-09FD,and look what happened.Big mistake!



No warranty?


-Bill


----------



## Vive Ardyss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/17438746
> 
> 
> Right, I mean DVD Video, standard definition supplements on Blu-ray, 1080i on Blu-ray, media files in containers such has mkv, divx, avi: the input is converted to whatever output resolution the player is set to (1080p, for example). Same thing when using AUTO except you don't pick the resolution. The only exception is Source Direct where each input is output at its native resolution without deinterlacing or scaling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No specific recommendations, but have you looked at the tables in Bluray Player Audio Support Comparison Chart and Winston's Blu Ray Player Synthetic and Real World Tests Comparisons .
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thanks again -- haven't yet looked at those charts.


Should I be considering anything other than the Oppo for great DVD upscaling?


----------



## MrHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheShallot* /forum/post/17443937
> 
> 
> I dont have a reciever that has ANYTHING digital. Either will look the same right????
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> So..... I see no reason to buy the damn Pana!



Insignia Blu-ray player.....No DTS decoder

Your 1986 receiver.....No DTS decoder


Explain where you are going to get your DTS sound if you don't have any decoder. Many BD titles have DTS audio, but lack Dolby.


Please do as you wish if you feel you know more. We gave you enough information and enough advice to suffice. Don't take it....then buy the Insignia and learn the hard way.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHT* /forum/post/17444051
> 
> 
> Insignia Blu-ray player.....No DTS decoder



Actually, user's have confirmed DTS and DTS-MA decoding in the Insignia thread, contrary to the specs on the best buy page.


----------



## MrHT

It does? Every site I looked at said "no." Very unusual why the specs would be misleading like that.


Shallot...I don't personally own the Insignia so I can't base my recommendation from personal experience. I can only base them on specs provided (which seem to be incorrect) and on reviews (which there aren't that many of). Its best to consult with someone who owns this since you seem to be leaning towards this player. Please speak to mdavej for further advice since he actually owns this player. Or consult the Owner's thread.


Good luck!


----------



## Ben Franklin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHT* /forum/post/17444051
> 
> 
> Insignia Blu-ray player.....No DTS decoder
> 
> Your 1986 receiver.....No DTS decoder
> 
> 
> Explain where you are going to get your DTS sound if you don't have any decoder. Many BD titles have DTS audio, but lack Dolby.
> 
> 
> Please do as you wish if you feel you know more. We gave you enough information and enough advice to suffice. Don't take it....then buy the Insignia and learn the hard way.



What you are saying is that without at least a core DTS decoder, no two channel analog will be coming out of a blu-ray player when playing a DTS only disc. Please give an example of a BD that has only DTS and no DD or PCM audio track.


----------



## MrHT

Watchmen.


If no DTS decoder is in the player nor the receiver, it's not possible to get DTS sound. There has to be a some decoder that decodes the DTS track somehow.....a core DTS decoder at least.


Mdavej has said that the Insignia does have a DTS decoder after all which makes my information above irrelevant.


----------



## mdavej

 HERE's the post confirming DTS. The manual is very vague about it. Other specs on that page are wrong too. It says no composite output or optical output, which is wrong.


If you like surprises (and who doesn't?), then you'll love the Insignia


----------



## kate*




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike-tee* /forum/post/17431809
> 
> 
> ...you should not have to have a BD-Live player to play the main movie... I do like the features and build of the 3800 but I'm still very much undecided. Good luck in your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike T



Exactly I love the 3800bcdi build, but I have heard some BAD things about the Denon players, some day they are slow, and they reject some dics, which is pretty bad.


I had a 1930ci, which could not play the Eagles Farewell Tour DVD, but my 2930ci would read it without a glitch.


So yes, I do believe when people say SOME Denon Players are flawed, so I am still doing my research.


I must confess tho, that I am very inclined to buy the 3800bcdi.


Thank you!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHT* /forum/post/17433114
> 
> 
> For main movie...no.
> 
> For access to certain features...yes.



Ok! Thank you!


----------



## TheShallot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheShallot* /forum/post/17441506
> 
> 
> ARRRRRRRRRGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I just got a 50" Panasonic 720p 3 days ago. Nifty TV!
> 
> Thing is my DVD player in not functioning anymore and now I really dont have much money to toss over to the Home Theatre thing.
> 
> 
> Im looking at these 2:
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Insignia...=1218096447923
> 
> 
> AND...
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...7BBTkwCjCECjCE
> 
> 
> 
> There is a $40 difference.
> 
> AM I going to see or hear a difference between the 2?



OK I have a 50" Viera 720p Panasonic TV.....

Will I have ANY benefit getting a Panasonic Blu Ray Player with it?



So far the folks here say there will be zero difference in the picture quality


Also there SEEMS to be zero difference in the analog sound quality too.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheShallot* /forum/post/17445595
> 
> 
> OK I have a 50" Viera 720p Panasonic TV.....
> 
> Will I have ANY benefit getting a Panasonic Blu Ray Player with it?
> 
> 
> 
> So far the folks here say there will be zero difference in the picture quality
> 
> 
> Also there SEEMS to be zero difference in the analog sound quality too.



Although I own the Insignia and would buy it again in a heartbeat, many have made a valid point that you should consider. The Insignia is an unknown. We don't know who manufactures it (it's rumored to be samsung, but I've seen no real evidence of that yet), how reliable it is or how long it might last. I took the risk to save $40, but it could come back to bite me. It's a risk that comes with any off-brand. Besides the sound issue (or non-issue), that's MrHT's main point, which is something to consider.


----------



## MrHT

TheShallot...my best advice would be to buy it and try it if you're really interested in this unit. Satisfied...keep it. Not satisifed...return it.


----------



## TheShallot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17445684
> 
> 
> Although I own the Insignia and would buy it again in a heartbeat, many have made a valid point that you should consider. The Insignia is an unknown. We don't know who manufactures it (it's rumored to be samsung, but I've seen no real evidence of that yet), how reliable it is or how long it might last. I took the risk to save $40, but it could come back to bite me. It's a risk that comes with any off-brand. Besides the sound issue (or non-issue), that's MrHT's main point, which is something to consider.



I was WONDERING what his main point is. So its quality that he speaks of?!?

Mehhhh..... they both have the same warranty. I wish I could dig up more info and see whats underneath the hood. See what kind of quality processors there are... etc.


I could get the Pana from www.Newegg.com (FARRRRRR superior to Tiger Direct) for $125 plus $10 shipping. Hmmmmmm........


----------



## MrHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheShallot* /forum/post/17445883
> 
> 
> Mehhhh..... they both have the same warranty. I wish I could dig up more info and see whats underneath the hood. See what kind of quality processors there are... etc.



There's the problem. With the misleading specs on Best Buy's page and the lack of reviews out there, there's not much info to go by. Like what mdavej said...you won't know what's under the hood until you buy it. With the Panasonic, there's a lot of info/reviews out there and comes highly recommended.


----------



## TheShallot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHT* /forum/post/17445910
> 
> 
> There's the problem. With the misleading specs on Best Buy's page and the lack of reviews out there, there's not much info to go by. Like what mdavej said...you won't know what's under the hood until you buy it. With the Panasonic, there's a lot of info/reviews out there and comes highly recommended.



Yeah. I think Im going to get the Panasonic. ALTHOUGH I hate spending the extra cash.







But it SEEMS to be a quality unit. OK. It was $136 delivered.


How will Blu-Ray look on my 50" plasma 720p Panasonic TV?????










Should I simply stick with standard DVDs?????


----------



## Stew4msu

How far away are you sitting?


----------



## TheShallot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/17447450
> 
> 
> How far away are you sitting?



Ehhhhh... about 10 feet away. Give or take 2 feet


----------



## MrHT

Plasmas....Blu-ray should look fantastic.


----------



## bradlott

I'm looking at getting a BR player & a receiver. I was looking at the Samsung BDP 3600 and the Denon 3808CI together.


Any suggestions on this combo or are there newer versions of either? Or for about the same price is there a better combo?


Thanks!


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheShallot* /forum/post/17447482
> 
> 
> Ehhhhh... about 10 feet away. Give or take 2 feet




You're getting the full benefit of 720p from that distance, so you should see a difference.


----------



## cbfromco

I'm after a moderately priced player (200$ or under) that does a decent job of upscaling. I've got an Oppo 970 that does a fantastic job w standard def discs on my Olivia 247t lcd tv. Sound quality isn't as critical as I've got an older Sony 5 channel receiver without hdmi inputs, and I'm in a townhouse, so I won't be cranking the volume. Extra's such as Netflix streaming don't matter to me at all - I just want the best bang for the buck playing my current sd dvd's and any Blue-Ray's that I'll be picking up in the future.


Thanks for any advice anyone has.


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kate** /forum/post/17444831
> 
> 
> Exactly I love the 3800bcdi build, but I have heard some BAD things about the Denon players, some day they are slow, and they reject some dics, which is pretty bad.
> 
> 
> I had a 1930ci, which could not play the Eagles Farewell Tour DVD, but my 2930ci would read it without a glitch.
> 
> 
> So yes, I do believe when people say SOME Denon Players are flawed, so I am still doing my research.
> 
> 
> 
> I must confess tho, that I am very inclined to buy the 3800bcdi.
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Well, I'm also leaning toward the 3800. I'm thinking that because it's at the end of it's production cycle, the units that are currently being blown out for under $600 by a major online retailer should be pretty stable. In addition, my understanding is that they are shipping with the latest firmware.


Btw, I also have the DVD 2930 and so far, it's been excellent. However, from reading through the 2930/3930 thread, it seems that the laser/traverse assembly has been a weak point. But, like with many CE manufacturers, it could also be luck of the draw. Overall, I believe that Denon puts out a quality product.


Mike T


----------



## jxcheng

I am thinking of buying a blu-ray player. Now it narrows down to the following 3 :

1). LG BD390

2). Sony BDP-N460

3). Panasonic BD-60


The advantage of LG BD390 is that it has USB movie player and can stream video from NTFS drive. However, my Samsung LN52B630 HDTV also has a USB movie player. Do you think that LG's USB movie player is better than Samsung's (e.g., in upconverting SD videos)?


The advantage of SONY BDP-N460 is that it can stream an extensive list of sources/sites.


Panasonic BD-60 is much cheaper than the other two, but there are rumors about freezing issues.


Picture quality wise, how does these three stack up against each other?


Thanks


----------



## Nick_WI

I'm kind of in a similar boat as everyone else. I am looking for the best Blu-ray picture quality as well as the best DVD upscaling.


I am deciding between the PS3 and the LG BD390 on just the two factors above. I am expecting the LG to drop in price over the next few months so that may make up my mind.


Has anyone compared the two side by side? I can't seem to find any direct comparisons.


----------



## kate*




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike-tee* /forum/post/17449722
> 
> 
> Well, I'm also leaning toward the 3800... the units that are currently being blown out for under $600 by a major online retailer...
> 
> 
> Btw, I also have the DVD 2930 and so far, it's been excellent. However, from reading through the 2930/3930 thread, it seems that the laser/traverse assembly has been a weak point...Overall, I believe that Denon puts out a quality product.
> 
> 
> Mike T



Hello Mike T,


Exactly! Denon products are very good. I like their players, AVRs and AMPs. I have "everything" Denon, a 3310 (avr as processor), Denon 2930ci and soon I'll get the 3800bdci.


The only thing I bought that is not Denon, is the AMPs I use, I bought 2 rotel units, one brand new a RB-1080 and an used (from my dads) RB-993, I like this amps, they run cool and have great power to feed my B&Ws. Some people say 1kW RMS is a lot of power, but I like the idea of having power to spare, and if I ever upgrade my speakers (to 803S) I'll still have enough. The way I think (correct me if Im wrong), is that by buying separates, even tho it is more expensive, it gives me better quality and its easier to upgrade.


As far as BluRay goes, I tested a 2010 today... I am pretty impressed with the quality, the build is nice, now BluRay image is pretty much the same if we compare to the image quality of the PS3. However I want to "leave" my PS3 "out of the HT circuit" and hook it directly to the TV and use only for casual gaming.


Everytime I have the chance to test BluRay players, I have an impression that they all output the same PQ when playing BDs, especially when using HDMI.


Of course for DVDs I will use the 2930, which is a source that I absolutelly love, it gave me plenty of happy moments, listening to CDs, SACDs and DVDs...


So really, I will buy the 3800bdci, just because I know the build is excelent, but somehow I believe that for BD movies a cheaper 2500btci is perfectly capable of producing a PQ as good as the 3800bdci when playing BDs!











PS: I did no A/B test with 2500 vs. 3800


----------



## MrHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jxcheng* /forum/post/17449903
> 
> 
> Panasonic BD-60 is much cheaper than the other two, but there are rumors about freezing issues.



Sadly, every standalone player has some issue of some sort. Those that have reported freezing issues with the Panasonic have said that it doesn't occur very often. Usually happens once every two months.


LG BD390- some people have reported video/audio sync issues when playing some titles.


Sony BDP-N460- probably the best Blu-ray player on your list, but is priced at almost the same amount as the PS3. If you're considering this...just get the PS3.


----------



## Nick_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHT* /forum/post/17456949
> 
> 
> Sony BDP-N460- probably the best Blu-ray player on your list, but is priced at almost the same amount as the PS3. If you're considering this...just get the PS3.



So is everyone pretty much in agreement that the PS3 has as good picture quality or better with Blu-ray and standard DVD's than any stand alone player aside from the Oppo?


If that's the case it should be a no brainer considering that the LG BD390 I am considering is the same price as the PS3 (my budget is about $300). I would just go for the PS3 if someone can confirm that the picture quality cannot be beat with anything aside from the Oppo.


----------



## MrHT

Oppo is $500.


Some have said that standalones have a slightly better picture, while some say they're the same. If anything....it's just a very slight, unnoticeable difference.


----------



## novasol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nick_WI* /forum/post/17457405
> 
> 
> So is everyone pretty much in agreement that the PS3 has as good picture quality or better with Blu-ray and standard DVD's than any stand alone player aside from the Oppo?
> 
> 
> If that's the case it should be a no brainer considering that the LG BD390 I am considering is the same price as the PS3 (my budget is about $300). I would just go for the PS3 if someone can confirm that the picture quality cannot be beat with anything aside from the Oppo.



Pioneer BDP-320 for $270


----------



## MrHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *novasol* /forum/post/17457454
> 
> 
> Pioneer BDP-320 for $270



A few caveats, taken from Amazon reviews......


1- Slower than Christmas, intermittently shuts off,

2- My BDP-320 will NOT play DVDs, PERIOD

3- Pause at DVD layer switch unacceptable


For just $30 more......PS3 would be the best choice.


----------



## Nick_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *novasol* /forum/post/17457454
> 
> 
> Pioneer BDP-320 for $270





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHT* /forum/post/17457670
> 
> 
> A few caveats, taken from Amazon reviews......
> 
> 
> 1- Slower than Christmas, intermittently shuts off,
> 
> 2- My BDP-320 will NOT play DVDs, PERIOD
> 
> 3- Pause at DVD layer switch unacceptable
> 
> 
> For just $30 more......PS3 would be the best choice.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHT* /forum/post/17457424
> 
> 
> Oppo is $500.
> 
> 
> Some have said that standalones have a slightly better picture, while some say they're the same. If anything....it's just a very slight, unnoticeable difference.



Thanks guys! I put the question to my wife about having a stand alone player or not and to my surprise her vote was for the PS3. Maybe there is hope for getting it sooner than expected!


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kate** /forum/post/17451918
> 
> 
> Of course for DVDs I will use the 2930, which is a source that I absolutelly love, it gave me plenty of happy moments, listening to CDs, SACDs and DVDs...
> 
> 
> So really, I will buy the 3800bdci, just because I know the build is excelent, but somehow I believe that for BD movies a cheaper 2500btci is perfectly capable of producing a PQ as good as the 3800bdci when playing BDs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I did no A/B test with 2500 vs. 3800



Ha ha, funny you should mention the 2500BTCI. I agree the 2930CI is more than capable for everything other than BD. So, I started thinking that maybe all I need is a solid BD only transport.


Last night, I found an offer that I couldn't refuse at one of my local BB Magnolia stores. I ended up buying their 2500BTCI display, with remote and power cord for $200!







It appeared to be hardly used and was in excellent condition, plus I still get Denon's warranty.







I took it home, promptly updated to the latest firmware and it's working great. I have and have had numerous BD players, IMO, 1080p BD pic quality on any BD player is basically indistinguishable.


While the 2500 BD puts out a great picture, in my eyes, it looks just as good on my other players. But, the overall appearance and build quality of the 2500 gives it an edge for me. Also, it looks great with my 2930 in the rack.


So, I think my search has ended for another player. I've got DVD/DVD-A, CD/SACD well covered with the 2930 and with my other three BD players, including the newly purchased 2500, I'm set.










Mike T


----------



## ee4hire

I'm looking for a device that plays standard and Blu-Ray DVD's but also supports univeral plug and play retrieval of video (.avi, etc.), music and still pictures (.jpeg).


I see network connectivity on most players these day, but they seem to only support various commercial services (Netflix, BB, etc.) and BD-Live, but I also want to replace my Buffalo Theatre device that sort of plays uPNP content. I already have all my media on my uPnP server (MediaTomb running on FC10).


Any suggestions? Blu-Ray is not all that important to me, I really am happy with the standard DVD's, but guess I gotta' have it at sometime. I just like the soft look for movies; HD is what I prefer for sports.


----------



## Urlacher5454

I am trying to convert a friend of mine to blu-ray but he has a list of things he'd like to see his blu-ray player be able to do. He does a lot of movie downloading and he has an external hard drive that he has loaded with movies and tv shows. So his list of features includes......


1) The ability to possibly play DIVX and .mkv files (important)


2) The ability to stream from Netflix


3) USB drive to plug his external hard drive into (most players have these I think)


4)WiFi compatible


I'm not sure a player with these features exist but if they day do please let me know.


----------



## MrHT

My recommendation....Samsung BD-P3600. It does all 4 of those things.


----------



## Urlacher5454




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHT* /forum/post/17458703
> 
> 
> My recommendation....Samsung BD-P3600. It does all 4 of those things.



Thanks for your advice, I was on the Samsung site checking this one out and didn't see where it mentioned that it could perform #1 on the list.


The most important thing that i need to find out is how to play the .mkv files that he has downloaded

1. if he can transfer the file to an external HD


2. if he can play it from the external HD, will it play in 1080p


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nick_WI* /forum/post/17457700
> 
> 
> Thanks guys! I put the question to my wife about having a stand alone player or not and to my surprise her vote was for the PS3. Maybe there is hope for getting it sooner than expected!



You won't regret it. I have had my PS3 for a year and a half and love it. I suggest that the PS3's ability to upconvert DVDs to 1080p is as good as the Oppo's. Although I don't have an Oppo, I do have a Yamaha RX-V3900 AV receiver, which uses the same Anchor Bay video processor as the Oppo. PQ is a matter of personal preference, of course, but to my eye at least the PS3's video processor does as good a job of upconverting DVDs as the Anchor Bay processor in my Yamaha does.


----------



## MrHT

It can play DivX. MKV was added via firmware upgrade. I assume new batches will have newer firmwares pre-installed on it.


----------



## kate*

Why is DVD quality important in a Bluray player?


We invested so much money into Full HD TV sets, players, cables, and we strive so much for PQ, then... why go backwards and think about DVD?


Well, im pretty sure most of us still have material in DVDs that we might never see it on bluray, but... is it really important IF a BD player can reproduce DVD in it´s best form?


Many of us already have a pretty good DVD player, so leave the DVD player to play DVDs and leave the BDs to play BDs!


Today, a good Denon 2930 or even the 3930 can be had cheap, just look at ebay, audiogon and even... craiglist! There are a lot of people selling their, once very good, DVD Player.


As for me, I am not willing to spend U$1k+ in a BD player to play DVDs!


Sorry but it just dont make any sense, for me.


As far as the PS3 quality, IMO the PQ of all BD players, especially in PQ, are almost the same, the difference is, in the audio, when using analog outs!


At least I had the chance to test several Denon, Panasonic and Sony players, they all have the same PQ as the PS3 for BDs.


----------



## fab68

I am running my new BR player and amp. and came across the folloing. I have and old Samsung DLP capable of 720p and at this point will hold off on upgrading. I was told I can run my BR player at 1080i and still get the benefit of the new hd audio. After set up I can not make it work, sound is decoded on regular dolby or DTS. Can you help me understand?


----------



## Nick_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kate** /forum/post/17460083
> 
> 
> Why is DVD quality important in a Bluray player?
> 
> 
> We invested so much money into Full HD TV sets, players, cables, and we strive so much for PQ, then... why go backwards and think about DVD?
> 
> 
> Well, im pretty sure most of us still have material in DVDs that we might never see it on bluray, but... is it really important IF a BD player can reproduce DVD in it´s best form?
> 
> 
> Many of us already have a pretty good DVD player, so leave the DVD player to play DVDs and leave the BDs to play BDs!
> 
> 
> Today, a good Denon 2930 or even the 3930 can be had cheap, just look at ebay, audiogon and even... craiglist! There are a lot of people selling their, once very good, DVD Player.
> 
> 
> As for me, I am not willing to spend U$1k+ in a BD player to play DVDs!
> 
> 
> Sorry but it just dont make any sense, for me.
> 
> 
> As far as the PS3 quality, IMO the PQ of all BD players, especially in PQ, are almost the same, the difference is, in the audio, when using analog outs!
> 
> 
> At least I had the chance to test several Denon, Panasonic and Sony players, they all have the same PQ as the PS3 for BDs.



I can't speak for everyone but for myself the upscaling DVD player I have was fine before I got an HDTV. Now, though, the PQ is not as good as a PS3 or stand alone BD player even when it comes to standard DVD's. I am looking to replace it with one device that does both BD's and DVD's well rather than 2 separate devices.


----------



## kate*

Nick_WI,


I see! however, think of it... You will have to buy an TOP OF THE LINE BD player to get the upscaled dvd PQ, where you could easily keep your dvd player, buy a cheaper BD player, and maybe seve money to upgrade you AVR? Save money for better speakers?


I dont know, I do LOVE, ABSOLUTELLY LOVE my Denon dvd-2930ci (its not top of the line), but I would NEVER EVER sell my lil dvd player.


Yes i am considering buying the 3800bdci, which is a great upscalling dvd player + bd player, but for me I want the best analog out, the upscalling dvd feature of the 3800bdci is just a bonus in my pov.


----------



## LI_NY_1

First, thanks to all who help eveyone here with these decisions. Great info.


First BD player ,and hooking it up to a decent onkyo a/v receiver (has 7.1 analog and opt/coax digital inputs, and component and s-vhs video in) and older first gen hd-ready tv (component video and s-vhs inputs). Obviously no hdmi in either...


Will mostly be playing sd dvd's some cd's and then building bluray collection slowly, and sound is biggest concern right now given my equipment. No other formats or bells/whistles needed.


At around the $500 the oppo certainly still seems the best option, but wondering if any other contenders recently came out at same or slightly lower price point.


Lastly, I previously had dvd player and hooked up the video direct to tv for best picture and also through receiver for convenience (kids/wife...).

With no hdmi options, how best can I get video out to receiver for ease of use (without changing tv source) and also out direct to tv without going to receiver for hopefully the shortest path to best video available on my tv?


(I realize this last question belongs in another thread, so will post it there instead. Feel free to just provide recs on the oppo or another bd player.)


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LI_NY_1* /forum/post/17460866
> 
> 
> Lastly, I previously had dvd player and hooked up the video direct to tv for best picture and also through receiver for convenience (kids/wife...).
> 
> With no hdmi options, how best can I get video out to receiver for ease of use (without changing tv source) and also out direct to tv without going to receiver for hopefully the shortest path to best video available on my tv?



There are component video switches, for example: http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


I presume there are simple splitters as well, although I don't see one at monoprice.


-Bill


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Urlacher5454* /forum/post/17458592
> 
> 
> I am trying to convert a friend of mine to blu-ray but he has a list of things he'd like to see his blu-ray player be able to do. He does a lot of movie downloading and he has an external hard drive that he has loaded with movies and tv shows. So his list of features includes......
> 
> 
> 1) The ability to possibly play DIVX and .mkv files (important)
> 
> 
> 2) The ability to stream from Netflix
> 
> 
> 3) USB drive to plug his external hard drive into (most players have these I think)
> 
> 
> 4)WiFi compatible
> 
> 
> I'm not sure a player with these features exist but if they day do please let me know.



Simple- LG BD390. Around $250 on amazon now. It also streams Vudu HD/HDX in addition to netflix and youtube very nicely.

It does all those out of box, including PC streaming via both CIFS regular window shares and DLNA sharing, w/ current firmware; MPG2/4, AVCHD, DIVX, MKV, w/ subtitle files supported.

Also, it supports NTFS & large >2-4gb files on USB storage which can be critical for HD movies; fairly unique feature.

Note that current firmware has a glitch in that ffwd/rewind doesn't work on all video files; you can use the "search" scan method to jump around instead as a workaround.

It has WiFi-N built-in (no dongle needed) and 1GB built-in which is handy (single USB for storage) , although the wifi isn't always strong (also seems 2GHz only, not 5Ghz N).

With wired 100Mbit ethernet, I can stream 25Mbps HDV MPEG2 files from HDV camcorder with no glitches at all.


I'm not sure the Samsung supports all that so check carefully (as noted in above post, originally the Samsung didn't support both mkx/divx, but appears to now w/ firmware?)


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ee4hire* /forum/post/17458392
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a device that plays standard and Blu-Ray DVD's but also supports univeral plug and play retrieval of video (.avi, etc.), music and still pictures (.jpeg).
> 
> 
> I see network connectivity on most players these day, but they seem to only support various commercial services (Netflix, BB, etc.) and BD-Live, but I also want to replace my Buffalo Theatre device that sort of plays uPNP content. I already have all my media on my uPnP server (MediaTomb running on FC10).
> 
> 
> Any suggestions? Blu-Ray is not all that important to me, I really am happy with the standard DVD's, but guess I gotta' have it at sometime. I just like the soft look for movies; HD is what I prefer for sports.



A few do have DLNA support for videos- LG BD390 for one- including genre etc filtering, from Windows Media player 11, tversity etc.

but be careful, some (like Sony) only have JPG/MP3 photo/audio support, not video. Others might support some but not all formats, eg MKV but not DIVX, etc. Read the specs carefully!

Note also that most do not support VOB/ISO playback eg w/ menus & chapters though, they (eg BD390) might play back individual VOB files, but just as files- no menus. Likely they don't want to support seeming piracy.


Yes, I'm also surprised that most players seem to focus just on internet provider streaming, but don't do home network connectivity, which is a bit strange given BD players already have most all the pieces in place (USB, ethernet, HD codec support in HW, etc)...

It's very difficult to play back HD home videos otherwise, eg from HD camcorders...


If you don't care about BluRay movies, you could look at another play-all STB device like Popcorn Hour, but they probably cost as much as a bluray, eg BD390 is around $250 amazon..


----------



## LI_NY_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LI_NY_1* /forum/post/17460866
> 
> 
> First, thanks to all who help eveyone here with these decisions. Great info.
> 
> 
> First BD player ,and hooking it up to a decent onkyo a/v receiver (has 7.1 analog and opt/coax digital inputs, and component and s-vhs video in) and older first gen hd-ready tv (component video and s-vhs inputs). Obviously no hdmi in either...
> 
> 
> Will mostly be playing sd dvd's some cd's and then building bluray collection slowly, and sound is biggest concern right now given my equipment. No other formats or bells/whistles needed.
> 
> 
> At around the $500 the oppo certainly still seems the best option, but wondering if any other contenders recently came out at same or slightly lower price point.
> 
> 
> Lastly, I previously had dvd player and hooked up the video direct to tv for best picture and also through receiver for convenience (kids/wife...).
> 
> With no hdmi options, how best can I get video out to receiver for ease of use (without changing tv source) and also out direct to tv without going to receiver for hopefully the shortest path to best video available on my tv?
> 
> 
> (I realize this last question belongs in another thread, so will post it there instead. Feel free to just provide recs on the oppo or another bd player.)



Actually, now learning about the limits of component video output, since I do not have any HDMI equipment right now to plug into, is the oppo overkill?


Maybe I should ask at what price point and what specific bd player recommendations would provide a good component video output, 7.1 analog audio out, decent load times and good reliability.


I know the hdfury2 hdmi to component video converter is an option for any player, but that adds $150 to the equation and not sure how much better it would then be...


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LI_NY_1* /forum/post/17461203
> 
> 
> Actually, now learning about the limits of component video output, since I do not have any HDMI equipment right now to plug into, is the oppo overkill?



I would say: yes it is overkill, if you are not planning to go to HDMI soon and have no interest in SACD or DVD-A audio discs.


-Bill


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LI_NY_1* /forum/post/17460866
> 
> 
> First, thanks to all who help eveyone here with these decisions. Great info.
> 
> 
> First BD player ,and hooking it up to a decent onkyo a/v receiver (has 7.1 analog and opt/coax digital inputs, and component and s-vhs video in) and older first gen hd-ready tv (component video and s-vhs inputs). Obviously no hdmi in either...
> 
> 
> Will mostly be playing sd dvd's some cd's and then building bluray collection slowly, and sound is biggest concern right now given my equipment. No other formats or bells/whistles needed.
> 
> 
> At around the $500 the oppo certainly still seems the best option, but wondering if any other contenders recently came out at same or slightly lower price point.
> 
> 
> Lastly, I previously had dvd player and hooked up the video direct to tv for best picture and also through receiver for convenience (kids/wife...).
> 
> With no hdmi options, how best can I get video out to receiver for ease of use (without changing tv source) and also out direct to tv without going to receiver for hopefully the shortest path to best video available on my tv?
> 
> 
> (I realize this last question belongs in another thread, so will post it there instead. Feel free to just provide recs on the oppo or another bd player.)



Note: Oppo is likely the only one that would actually up-convert SD DVDs over component. It also likely has some of the best quality for that

All others just do 480p for SD DVD, forced by stupid Hollywood, since analog has no HDCP etc copy-protection. (dumb decision, but well...)

But, players do vary some re SD DVD reproduction & playback , even over 480p...


re video switching: I am very happy w/ my Impact Acoustics 3play 3:1 component/optical toslink switcher, $50ish. It has a remote, is Harmony compatible, and has great picture quality; it will switch analog stereo & optical digital audio along w/ the component HD/SD. (I use the stereo output to my TV, and optical to AV receiver, although I also run 5.1 analog direct to my receiver from my BD390 bluray player analog outs.)


I have my Tivo HD and BD390 both going to the HD input on my TV, so I don't change the TV input, just the switcher...

I assume that's something similar to what you have?

But, if you are always going through your AVR for component to TV, do you really need something else? as long as the AVR has decent HD quality on component...


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LI_NY_1* /forum/post/17461203
> 
> 
> Actually, now learning about the limits of component video output, since I do not have any HDMI equipment right now to plug into, is the oppo overkill?
> 
> 
> Maybe I should ask at what price point and what specific bd player recommendations would provide a good component video output, 7.1 analog audio out, decent load times and good reliability.
> 
> 
> I know the hdfury2 hdmi to component video converter is an option for any player, but that adds $150 to the equation and not sure how much better it would then be...



missed your 2nd post...

specific BD players w/ analog?

LG BD390, Panasonic BD80, and Samsung P3600 all have 7.1 analog out and good component video quality... choice depends on what other features you want (PC & internet streaming, SD card support) and price etc...

all should be around $200-300 range. Panny BD80 has gone down a lot recently (under $200 actually on amazon?), BD390 varies $240-$280, Samsung seems highest $300. Other comments can search on this thread and other reviews..


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgould* /forum/post/17461295
> 
> 
> Note: Oppo is likely the only one that would actually up-convert SD DVDs over component.



No, upconversion over component of CSS-protected DVDs is no longer allowed for reasons of Digital Rights Management.


The OPPO BDP-83 will scale non-CSS DVDs to 1080i over component, but I presume other players will do so as well.


-Bill


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LI_NY_1* /forum/post/17460866
> 
> 
> First BD player ,and hooking it up to a decent onkyo a/v receiver (has 7.1 analog and opt/coax digital inputs, and component and s-vhs video in) and older first gen hd-ready tv (component video and s-vhs inputs). Obviously no hdmi in either...



One more thing to consider. Even though your onkyo is 7.1, do you have 7.1 speakers to go with it? If you only have 5.1, may as well skip analog 7.1 until the rest of your system catches up. That'll save some money and you'll still get great sound over optical (though not lossless).


----------



## LI_NY_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/17461266
> 
> 
> I would say: yes it is overkill, if you are not planning to go to HDMI soon and have no interest in SACD or DVD-A audio discs.
> 
> 
> -Bill





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgould* /forum/post/17461324
> 
> 
> missed your 2nd post...
> 
> specific BD players w/ analog?
> 
> LG BD390, Panasonic BD80, and Samsung P3600 all have 7.1 analog out and good component video quality...



Thanks both! I'm reading as much as I can in all threads.


So forgetting about video for now - only 7.1 analog audio output quality, speed and reliability:


Panasonic BD80: $180

Lg BD390: $275

Oppo: $499


In my situation now kinda makes it hard to justify oppo unless the sound is dramatic compared to other two.



(Yes, I already have 7.1 speakers set up - paradigm monitor 7 series driven by onkyo 8908 a/v receiver)


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LI_NY_1* /forum/post/17461586
> 
> 
> Thanks both! I'm reading as much as I can in all threads.
> 
> 
> So forgetting about video for now - only 7.1 analog audio output quality, speed and reliability:
> 
> 
> Panasonic BD80: $180
> 
> Lg BD390: $275
> 
> Oppo: $499
> 
> 
> In my situation now kinda makes it hard to justify oppo unless the sound is dramatic compared to other two.
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes, I already have 7.1 speakers set up - paradigm monitor 7 series driven by onkyo 8908 a/v receiver)



Both the LG & Panny should have very good analog audio & video; differences may be subjective/minimal... can see specific quotes in those threads, and various online reviews.

I have the BD390 on a Mitsubish 55" RP-CRTV, and I'm very happy. The analog HD I only have 5.1) sounds notably better (clearer/wider spacing) vs optical DD5.1 and regular DVDs look very good, noticeably better than my old Panasonic DVD-recorder over 480p progressive scan. It's not upscaled though.


The speed should be pretty close; I think the LG is a bit faster, there are comparisons. BD390 is supposed to be one of the fastest to start up/play, although the main problem still seems to be stupid BDlive disk loading, not player HW :-( That's for all BD players...

Reliability seems pretty good for both, both have a few reported occasional minor quirks (occasional freezing on bd80, lipsynch issues on bd390) but I think seem more reliable than samsung.


The main difference between the two for you, should probably come down to price & features...

BD80 is a lot cheaper, but has Amazon VOD not NetFlix movie streaming, and plays back a bit more limited file formats on SDHC card & disc etc... no PC video file/photo/music etc streaming.

BD390 has Netflix and Vudu for internet movie streaming, really nice & flexible, if you have Netflix DVD rentals then the free "play instantly" streaming is a no-brainer and killer feature. It also plays back HD videos of various formats off PC streaming, plus disc & UBS HDD/thumbdrives, so has a lot of "connected" features.


I was all set to buy the BD80 recently when I found the BD390 and I really needed & wanted the extra network video features (and I really use netflix a lot.)

If you don't care about those, then price probably wins out. Great deal on BD80 right now. Not sure if some newer model is coming out to replace it or just current sales.


The samsung has some of the same LG connected-video features but a bit more limited, and more expensive right now. There is a Sony model w/ 7.1 analog but I can't recall the model, didn't have the same features and was more expensive, so I didn't have it on my shopping list.


----------



## Siryak

Ok here is my situation. I bought my parents a new TV for Christmas. Now I need to get them a BD player or at least an upscaling DVD player to go with it.(They are not likely to notice the difference between the 2) I often like to bring home movies to them on a usb stick that I have encoded into divx/xvid and I need a player that can play them without giving me trouble.(I have been playing them on my laptop, but this is not ideal)


So does anybody know of a good player(preferably around $100) that can at least upscale and play divx/xvid movies without any problems?


Edit: Also the TV is a Panasonic with Viera link.(Doesn't haft to be compatible, but would be nice)


----------



## picturethis622

anyone have any use for an amazon VOD code??


----------



## LI_NY_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Siryak* /forum/post/17464703
> 
> 
> Ok here is my situation. I bought my parents a new TV for Christmas. Now I need to get them a BD player or at least an upscaling DVD player to go with it.(They are not likely to notice the difference between the 2) I often like to bring home movies to them on a usb stick that I have encoded into divx/xvid and I need a player that can play them without giving me trouble.(I have been playing them on my laptop, but this is not ideal)
> 
> 
> So does anybody know of a good player(preferably around $100) that can at least upscale and play divx/xvid movies without any problems?
> 
> 
> Edit: Also the TV is a Panasonic with Viera link.(Doesn't haft to be compatible, but would be nice)



FWIW: I'm certainly not the expert here, but the Panasonic BD80 and BD60 seem to get good reviews and the 80 was on a short list recommended here for me yesterday. The price right now seem to be varying widely and some sellers are much less expensive than others... Not sure about the divx/xvid part. Good luck.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LI_NY_1* /forum/post/17466467
> 
> 
> ... Not sure about the divx/xvid part. Good luck.



Panny's usually have no problem with divx. The BD60/80 should be no exception.


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17466710
> 
> 
> Panny's usually have no problem with divx. The BD60/80 should be no exception.



Yes... per the manual, BD80 will play back DIVX from USB devices and discs..

the BD60 will NOT (though maybe that changed w/ firmware?)

The price is so similar for the two , not worth chancing it.

Note that unlike LG BD390, it only supports FAT32 not NTFS, so no large >2gb files...


----------



## TechnoCat

Hello. I'm looking mid-range (would pay up to $500 but prefer the cheapest player that does what I want well.)


Want:

Very fast load time. Seriously, that's why I avoided BluRay before.

Great PQ

Good up-sampling of DVDs


Don't Want:

HD Audio discs. I seldom play CDs of any sort. (Have many, use digital.)

Streaming - don't use streaming NetFlix and have several devices that can.


Setup:

Samsung 50" PN50B650 Plasma (1080) via HDMI

Denon AVR3808ci receiver; all video goes through, all audio processed by.

Denon 2910 DVD player. Fantastic upscaling. Want to REPLACE it, keeping quality.

Fully-bipolar 7.3(.2) setup; last .2 is ButtKickers under the floor. Yeah, my house shakes during action movies. It's a good thing.


Other question: Can I get all 7.2 channels over HDMI with the one cable?


Thanks


----------



## MrHT

OPPO BDP-83


The fastest Blu-ray player to date. The best DVD upscaler. $500.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHT* /forum/post/17469000
> 
> 
> OPPO BDP-83
> 
> 
> The fastest Blu-ray player to date. The best DVD upscaler. $500.



Actually, the JVC XV-BP1, LG 390, LG 370, and Samsung 3600 are all faster than the Oppo.


----------



## MrHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/17469109
> 
> 
> Actually, the JVC XV-BP1, LG 390, LG 370, and Samsung 3600 are all faster than the Oppo.



Then the reviews of the Oppo are overrated then. CNET said that the player has a "lightning-fast operational speed." I own the Samsung 3600 and I consider it to be a bit on the slow side. Takes over a minute to load BD-Java discs.


----------



## Stew4msu

 3600 shouldn't be taking that long


----------



## MrHT

It does.....Loads just a few seconds faster than my 1600.


----------



## magicconch

I need some advice. I got a sony lcd tv that already handles streaming from netflix, amazon, youtube, etc, and I have it paired with a Denon 1610 receiver. I already have a PS3 and 360 on a different setup so all I really feel I need is a simple blu-ray player that delivers a quality pict. I'd like to pay under $150 if possible. So far all I have found is the panasonic DMP-BD60 at ~$130, is there something better in this price range? Thanks in advance.


----------



## thezman

well i was torn between the bd-p3600 and bd390. i ordered the 390. is there anything to regret there? any areas the sammy is better then the lg? or did i make the wise choice?


thank you


----------



## TechnoCat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHT* /forum/post/17469000
> 
> 
> OPPO BDP-83
> 
> 
> The fastest Blu-ray player to date. The best DVD upscaler. $500.



According to C/Net, it's about 3 seconds slower than the Samsung.










Anyhow, might it be overkill? I don't need streaming, DVD-Audio, SACD, etc. If it's really head's above any $250 (e.g.) player, I'll bite, but it seems to be very feature-laden.


----------



## MrHT

Then Blu-ray must be slow in general. My Samsung 3600 is a bit on the slow side when loading BD-Java discs. Loads faster than my friend's PS3 but only by a few seconds. Always thought there were much faster players out there.


----------



## Secret Avatar

"Anyhow, might it be overkill? I don't need streaming, DVD-Audio, SACD, etc. If it's really head's above any $250 (e.g.) player, I'll bite, but it seems to be very feature-laden."


I think the Oppo is overkill for what you're looking for. I noticed you're running a 50-inch TV. Unless you're sitting VERY close (6 feet or so) I doubt you'll see any real difference in PQ b/t the Oppo and cheaper players. In fact, if you're sitting 10+ feet away, I doubt you'd see a difference b/t ANY BR player, regardless of cost.


If I were you, I'd get the cheapest name-brand BR player I could find (DB80 or entry-level Samsung) and put the balance in the bank towards a 60 inch screen


----------



## MrHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Secret Avatar* /forum/post/17469839
> 
> 
> If I were you, I'd get the cheapest name-brand BR player I could find (DB80 or *entry-level Samsung*) and put the balance in the bank towards a 60 inch screen



I have the Samsung 1600 (lower end model) and 3600 (higher end model). I strongly do not recommend them. They work well 95% of the time, but you'll run into occasional bugs during the other 5%. They get worse with each firmware update. My advice.... invest in something better if you want something more stable and reliable.


----------



## llep64

Guys I am looking to replace my bd35k. I was thinking on a marantz bd5004 and use it as a cds player also, would the Marantz or oppo give me a better sound and picture that my panny???, would it be worth to "upgrade", . I would buy any of the Marantz or Oppo if I would get a better sound and pic Q. Thanks.


----------



## Digital-HT

Hey all, looking for some suggestions on a blu-ray player. I currently have the ps3 but Im moving that to the bedroom and will need something for the main living space.

I have a panny 58" 800U, just bought a denon 4310ci...


With that said, I like denon products and it would nice because they would match, minor but small detail that is nice. The Denon DVD-3800BDCI is a little less than $600 and I have heard great things about the Oppo BDP-83.


Any sugguestions?


Thanks!!


----------



## kate*

Digital-HT,


I would go for the 3800bdci, I like the construction and I like the player.


However, you should be aware that it does not have the "newer" Profile 2.0, so you might not have access to the live content, for me... it is not a concern, but I know that for some it is a need.


My interest is the audio analog output of the 3800bdci, which is simply great.


Some in the forum, also appreciate the 3800bdci´s DVD playing (upscaling) capatibilities, again for me its not a big concern...


Now, for BD PQ image quality, I noticed that all BDs are the same.


Once again, for me... the 3800bdci is better!


However, in your case since you have a great receiver, you might not want use analog connections, so having the 3800bdci is a "waste", if you use HDMI for both audio & video. Not sure but I believe the 4310 has the same DACs as the 3800bdci... So, if you intend to use the 4310 to decode all the audio, maybe a "cheaper" or "simpler" BD Player will do.










Hope I helped.


Edit:


----------



## Deckman37

I have a 720p FP with just DVI or component that I'd like to keep for a while. What would be the best Blu Ray that will do a decent job of upconverting SD without HDMI?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

If your PJ's DVI is HDCP compliant, you really just need to chose based on 720p scaling... I'd say the Oppo for $500 or the Samsung P2500 for $169 refurbished... I can't really comment on any of the higher end Marantz or Denon players.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deckman37* /forum/post/17476474
> 
> 
> I have a 720p FP with just DVI or component that I'd like to keep for a while. What would be the best Blu Ray that will do a decent job of upconverting SD without HDMI?



As said, if you have HDCP on your DVI port then you can use an HDMI->DVI cable. Works great.


Upconversion of CSS-protected DVD over component is no longer allowed for reasons of Digital Rights Management.


-Bill


----------



## cmcclure16

I'm looking for the best player with excellent DVD upscaling under $300.


I've been looking at the LG BD390 and the Sony BDP-N460 because they both are fast loading and stream Netflix (or will soon) and that's very appealing to me. However, I can't seem to find much info on their upscaling quality though I've heard the LG does pretty well. Can anyone provide input on either of these players? Or are there better players with excellent BD & DVD quality and fast load times out there for under $300, even if they lack Netflix.


I've also looked at the Panasonic BD60, Sony S360/S560, and the Pioneer 320 but judging from reviews and info here they all seem to have some issues that are detracting to me (freeze issues, subpar DVD upscaling, slow loading) but they are still possibilities if someone can state otherwise or recommend them over other players.


Please do not say PS3 as I have already ruled it out. I am not a gamer at all and would prefer a standalone over it.


Thanks.


----------



## Digital-HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kate** /forum/post/17475340
> 
> 
> Digital-HT,
> 
> 
> I would go for the 3800bdci, I like the construction and I like the player.
> 
> 
> However, you should be aware that it does not have the "newer" Profile 2.0, so you might not have access to the live content, for me... it is not a concern, but I know that for some it is a need.
> 
> 
> My interest is the audio analog output of the 3800bdci, which is simply great.
> 
> 
> Some in the forum, also appreciate the 3800bdci´s DVD playing (upscaling) capatibilities, again for me its not a big concern...
> 
> 
> Now, for BD PQ image quality, I noticed that all BDs are the same.
> 
> 
> Once again, for me... the 3800bdci is better!
> 
> 
> However, in your case since you have a great receiver, you might not want use analog connections, so having the 3800bdci is a "waste", if you use HDMI for both audio & video. Not sure but I believe the 4310 has the same DACs as the 3800bdci... So, if you intend to use the 4310 to decode all the audio, maybe a "cheaper" or "simpler" BD Player will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I helped.
> 
> 
> Edit:



Thanks for the EDIT. No analog connections, all HDMI for both audio & video and the 4310 will do all the decoding. Yeah Ive been reading a lot of people like the 3800 but because of the DAC's and analog. But I guess I don't need that.

Cheaper and simpler is always nice as long as it is still good! I would like to stick with Denon. The oppo is nice but I like the looks of the denon more. Anyone have any input on a Denon blu-ray that might fit better?


Im still open to other suggestions as well.


Thanks


Oh, and I don't care about the netflix stuff that some others have. WiFi is a "nice" feature but I really don't care.

and don't get me wrong, The oppo looks like a really nice unit! Its just nice to have things match too =)


----------



## redshift1

I'm looking at both the 3800 and the 2500 since the big price drop. My preamp the Integra 9.8 can decode for the 2500 so I can't make a good argument the 3800. It might be best to wait until Black Friday the prices may drop some more.


----------



## Rick in Ontario

I have a Denon AVR3300, Panasonic BDP30 and a Toshiba HD30. Speakers are decent Paradigm. The Panny and the Toshiba are sending audio the Denon via Toslink.


I am very happy with this setup, but when I bought the Panny and Toshiba I didn't understand that I could get the advanced sound codecs (DD True HD and DTS MA) by using analog outputs from a player that could do the decoding internally. I am now thinking about changing to a Blu-Ray player that has on-board decoding and analog outs.


So, I am now wondering a couple of things. Biggest question is will I hear a significant audio improvement in movies with the lossless codecs over the lossy Dolby Digital/DTS 5.1 codecs?


Does it make sense to get a capable player or does it make more sense to upgrade the Denon? I've kind of got it in my mind that audio quality might be better over good analog than HDMI in a newer receiver, but I'm not sure about that.


For a couple of reasons I am considering the Denon 2010ci, but the prices here in Canada is $900. Christmas might get the price down, but it's still pricey.


Any advice is welcome.


Thanks


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmcclure16* /forum/post/17478466
> 
> 
> Please do not say PS3 as I have already ruled it out. I am not a gamer at all and would prefer a standalone over it.



Many PS3 owners, including me, are not gamers and use their PS3s solely to play BDs. For us the PS3's ability to play game discs is an irrelevancy. We bought our PS3s solely because we believed that they offer the most bang for the fewest bucks of any BD player available. Just a little food for thought.


----------



## Nic Miller

Hi guys, first post so please go easy!


About to buy my first bd player so need some help please. Need the following:


- have an external vp so will output using source direct at native resolution. Vp is a lumagen.


- understand blue ray performance is similar amongst all players.


- display is a fujitsu 768p panel.

- amp is an arcam p7

- pre amp yet to upgrade but probably audiolab 8000ap


- sound will therefore be lpcm over hdmi for HD. Anolgue for cd.


Essentially I want a sub £1,000 player with great sd DVD output and great sound - cd, sd and bd.


Narrowed it down to pioneer lx52, oppo 83 or denon 2010 which would u go for? Worth spending more?


Want good build quality so no cheap players and no sinus!


Many thanks


nic


----------



## cmcclure16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/17479938
> 
> 
> Many PS3 owners, including me, are not gamers and use their PS3s solely to play BDs. For us the PS3's ability to play game discs is an irrelevancy. We bought our PS3s solely because we believed that they offer the most bang for the fewest bucks of any BD player available. Just a little food for thought.



And I completely understand that and I'm not discrediting the PS3 as a great player because I know it is, but I've already had a PS3 before. It was obnoxiously loud and I did not use any other feature of the system except the Blu-Ray player. So if I can get a good BD player for less than a PS3 that would be my ideal scenario. The two I am looking at (LG BD390 and Sony N460) can both be had for almost $50 cheaper than a PS3 and that's not counting the remote needed for the PS3. And of the others I listed 2 can be had for less than $150 and and the other 2 for $250-$300. So I think I'd rather buy a standalone.


----------



## MrHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmcclure16* /forum/post/17480189
> 
> 
> The two I am looking at (*LG BD390 and Sony N460*) can both be had for almost $50 cheaper than a PS3 and that's not counting the remote needed for the PS3.



Both are good players....though, I would recommend the LG one over the Sony due to its faster loading speed.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rick in Ontario* /forum/post/17479548
> 
> 
> I have a Denon AVR3300, Panasonic BDP30 and a Toshiba HD30. Speakers are decent Paradigm. The Panny and the Toshiba are sending audio the Denon via Toslink.
> 
> 
> I am very happy with this setup, but when I bought the Panny and Toshiba I didn't understand that I could get the advanced sound codecs (DD True HD and DTS MA) by using analog outputs from a player that could do the decoding internally. I am now thinking about changing to a Blu-Ray player that has on-board decoding and analog outs.
> 
> 
> So, I am now wondering a couple of things. Biggest question is will I hear a significant audio improvement in movies with the lossless codecs over the lossy Dolby Digital/DTS 5.1 codecs?
> 
> 
> Does it make sense to get a capable player or does it make more sense to upgrade the Denon? I've kind of got it in my mind that audio quality might be better over good analog than HDMI in a newer receiver, but I'm not sure about that.
> 
> 
> For a couple of reasons I am considering the Denon 2010ci, but the prices here in Canada is $900. Christmas might get the price down, but it's still pricey.
> 
> 
> Any advice is welcome.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Only you can answer this. Audiophiles will swear it's night and day. I say lossless is way over-rated. Is there a difference? Will the explosion in a particular scene have a little more "presence"? Yes. Whether it's significant or not is in the ear of the beholder. Is it worth replacing a perfectly good receiver? No, IMO. Does it annoy you that lossy iTunes don't sound as good as lossless CD's? If not, then you're wasting your money on lossless. Remember also that a $900 receiver is only part of the equation. You also need more speakears as well, going from 5.1 to 7.1, and good ones to get the full effect.


So if price isn't an issue, go for it. Your home theater experience will be the best it can be. Personally, I could do a lot of things with $1000, and slightly better sounding movies aren't high on my list.


----------



## Secret Avatar

"Biggest question is will I hear a significant audio improvement in movies with the lossless codecs over the lossy Dolby Digital/DTS 5.1 codecs?"


In my experience, there is a noticable difference in sound quality between Dolby Digital and DTS. I think you will hear a significant difference b/t Dolby Digital and lossless. With DTS or Dolby Digital "Plus," though, you most likely will not hear much difference. All of this, of course, depends on the rest of your system. If you have crap speakers, you'll hear crap no matter what sound format you use ;-)


An important issue for you is that many new BR discs only contain lossless formats (DTS MA or TrueHD). What does your system output in those cases? Does it output DTS (in the case of DTS MA) or Dolby Digital (in the case of TrueHD)?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Secret Avatar* /forum/post/17480449
> 
> 
> ... many new BR discs only contain lossless formats (DTS MA or TrueHD).



Wow, that's a huge deal. Can anyone else confirm? Any specific titles?


All I've heard is the other way around. Some only contain lossy formats.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17480660
> 
> 
> Wow, that's a huge deal. Can anyone else confirm? Any specific titles?



It's true, but lossless audio also contains the lossy counterpart. So, while there may not be a selection for DD in the menu, you'll still get DD via optical (and the same goes for DTS).


----------



## Secret Avatar

"It's true, but lossless audio also contains the lossy counterpart. So, while there may not be a selection for DD in the menu, you'll still get DD via optical (and the same goes for DTS)."


I don't know if that's 100 percent true. I can tell you that my Sammy UP5000 could NOT bitstream or decode TrueHD in anything other than 2-channel until a firmware update. For that time, I could only hear TrueHD tracks in 2-channel and I was pissed to say the least. I would think this would not be a problem with other players, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/17480750
> 
> 
> It's true, but lossless audio also contains the lossy counterpart. So, while there may not be a selection for DD in the menu, you'll still get DD via optical (and the same goes for DTS).



That's what I thought. Thanks. Then no worries for us optical DD/DTS users.


----------



## Rick in Ontario

Thanks for the comments, it is appreciated.


I might try and listen to both lossless and lossy at my dealer. It's pretty easy to get caught up in this. I don't want to spend money and only hear a marginal difference.


Thanks again

Rick


----------



## Stereoguy99

Hi: I'm considering buying a PS-3 to replace my BD-55 player.I played NHL 2010 on my system(used a friends PS-3 for about an hour) over this past weekend and was impressed and I'm a bit of a gamer.So my questions are 1) How is the PS-3 as a upconverting player for reg DVD's? 2) Which player is better for blu-ray play back? 3) Any other issues I should be aware of,thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## goonstopher

I have a usb drive with music on it that I never get to use because my computer has a crap hard drive and it is annoying to have the usb drive dangling.


I am looking for something with the ability to play usb music on a standard formatted drive (I forget the names, PS3 needed a certain format that my drive is not in, I heard it was an older format). Also Netflix would be great with wireless preferred but would be willing to get a wireless adapter if it was cheap enough.


DVD upscaling does not matter. Blu ray picture quality is very important.


I considered the LG BD390 but have heard mixed reviews on its reliability and internet connection.


Budget $300


----------



## rcliff

I'm looking for a Blu-ray player that can play back recordings from my Canon HF10 both from SD media or burned to DVD. I'm thinking that the Panasonic DMP-BD60K might be the best choice but would like to consider any alternatives. Any input regarding experience playing back Canon AVCHD format with this player or suggested alternatives is much appreciated.


Thanks,

Cliff


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goonstopher* /forum/post/17481207
> 
> 
> I have a usb drive with music on it that I never get to use because my computer has a crap hard drive and it is annoying to have the usb drive dangling.
> 
> 
> I am looking for something with the ability to play usb music on a standard formatted drive (I forget the names, PS3 needed a certain format that my drive is not in, I heard it was an older format). Also Netflix would be great with wireless preferred but would be willing to get a wireless adapter if it was cheap enough.
> 
> 
> DVD upscaling does not matter. Blu ray picture quality is very important.
> 
> 
> I considered the LG BD390 but have heard mixed reviews on its reliability and internet connection.
> 
> 
> Budget $300





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rcliff* /forum/post/17481292
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a Blu-ray player that can play back recordings from my Canon HF10 both from SD media or burned to DVD. I'm thinking that the Panasonic DMP-BD60K might be the best choice but would like to consider any alternatives. Any input regarding experience playing back Canon AVCHD format with this player or suggested alternatives is much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Cliff



On the low budget end ($100 a couple of weeks ago, $150-$200 today), the Insignia NS-BRDVD3 (wired) or NS-WBRDVD (wireless) are fine players. Netflix streaming and blu-ray PQ are excellent. It reads AVCHD from my canon just fine (as did my old sony S350) burned to DVD (no SD slot on these). USB flash drives and hard drives work fine if they're formatted FAT32 (NTFS won't work). Reliability on these is unknown. But I've been very impressed with tech support. So far any issues that have gotten reported are solved with new firmware within a couple of days. I've never seen that kind of service from the big boys. Rumor is these are just rebadged sammys or LG's. But I've seen no hard evidence yet.


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17481850
> 
> 
> On the low budget end ($100 a couple of weeks ago, $150-$200 today), the Insignia NS-BRDVD3 (wired) or NS-WBRDVD (wireless) are fine players. Netflix streaming and blu-ray PQ are excellent. It reads AVCHD from my canon just fine (as did my old sony S350) burned to DVD (no SD slot on these). USB flash drives and hard drives work fine if they're formatted FAT32 (NTFS won't work). Reliability on these is unknown. But I've been very impressed with tech support. So far any issues that have gotten reported are solved with new firmware within a couple of days. I've never seen that kind of service from the big boys. Rumor is these are just rebadged sammys or LG's. But I've seen no hard evidence yet.



Yes thats the problem, everything is in old fat32!


I am thinking maybe I will keep my squeeze box and panny dmp-bd35 and add a Roku HD for netflix and mlb.tv


----------



## ishoong

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have my 60G PS3 for 3yr and love it. I use it almost everyday for at least 2-3hr a day and mainly as blu-ray. I dun have noise issue, I like the looks of it, I have a htpc to do the other stuff that the PS3 not able to (such as playback rmvb, mkv and PVR but it is a pain on the xxx to have the htpc working properly with hdmi) and I have ethernet pre-wired the whole house which I dun need wireless connection.


Now I just upgraded up AVR and speakers(yamaha htr6060 + jbl "fs" speakers system to Elite VSX23 + focal chours 800 + svs pc12-nsd). And planning to move my old gears to the family room as a secondary HT(a 61" 720p DLP TV) for the kids. Now what I need is an extra BD player. Which option I should go?


1, get an cheap $150 BD for the secondary HT, keep the PS3 for main HT

2, get an Sony S560 or LG390 for the main HT and through the PS3 to the kid

3, get the PS3 slim then I can play network game with my kids but we already have too many other hobbies that we play games less than 5% of our time.


My main concern will be the blu-ray PQ/AQ.


----------



## rcliff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17481850
> 
> 
> On the low budget end ($100 a couple of weeks ago, $150-$200 today), the Insignia NS-BRDVD3 (wired) or NS-WBRDVD (wireless) are fine players. Netflix streaming and blu-ray PQ are excellent. It reads AVCHD from my canon just fine (as did my old sony S350) burned to DVD (no SD slot on these). USB flash drives and hard drives work fine if they're formatted FAT32 (NTFS won't work). Reliability on these is unknown. But I've been very impressed with tech support. So far any issues that have gotten reported are solved with new firmware within a couple of days. I've never seen that kind of service from the big boys. Rumor is these are just rebadged sammys or LG's. But I've seen no hard evidence yet.



Thanks. I think I'm going to go with the Panny DMP-BD80 which has an SD slot and for $150 or so, I can't go too wrong.


----------



## kate*




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digital-HT* /forum/post/17479154
> 
> 
> Thanks for the EDIT. No analog connections, all HDMI for both audio & video and the 4310 will do all the decoding. Yeah Ive been reading a lot of people like the 3800 but because of the DAC's and analog. But I guess I don't need that.
> 
> Cheaper and simpler is always nice as long as it is still good! I would like to stick with Denon. The oppo is nice but I like the looks of the denon more. Anyone have any input on a Denon blu-ray that might fit better?
> 
> 
> Im still open to other suggestions as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Oh, and I don't care about the netflix stuff that some others have. WiFi is a "nice" feature but I really don't care.
> 
> and don't get me wrong, The oppo looks like a really nice unit! Its just nice to have things match too =)



HI! well... I found the 2500btci pretty good, it looks "solid" and since you have an AWESOME AVR it will be a fantastic match.


I have checked the prices at ebay, they are cheap.. very cheap, maybe its a good player for you to consider since you like denon stuff!


----------



## ClemTiger0408

What is the cheapest BluRay player that can do both NetFlix and DIVX (via USB)?


Wireless is not necessary.


Thanks


----------



## llep64

Hey guys , has anybody here gone from Pany 35k to a Marantz 5004 , 7004 or even the 7003?, and if so , did you notice any Pic and sq Improvement???. I am thinking on upgrading the panny, but would it be worth it? , or should I just stick with it?. I would be pairing it with a Marantz sr6003, and thaT is why I am thinking of the bd7003 wich I can get for about $ 140. Thanks!


----------



## Raise

I have a Panny 50" S1 plasma tv and my blu-ray player is just a cheap Sylvania display model I got from BJ's. Dvds look better with the upconversion and blu-rays obviously look good, but I am wondering if a better player could further improve the picture quality. Do the better blu-ray players give better picture quality? Do some do a better job at upconverting dvds? i was thinking of picking up a Panny BD-60 because I have read good things about it and its pretty inexpensive right now.


----------



## JDMoose

I am using a BD 350 with coaxial out to a Parasound 2500u processor for my audio. The Parasound does not have an HDMI input but it does have the 5.1 surround analog inputs. I was thinking of upgrading my player with one with the analog outputs for the true HD surround. Would there be that much of a difference between the 5.1 analog and my coax for sound? It sounds fantastic now.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClemTiger0408* /forum/post/17482745
> 
> 
> What is the cheapest BluRay player that can do both NetFlix and DIVX (via USB)?
> 
> 
> Wireless is not necessary.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Probably pretty close between the Samsung P1600, P1590, and LG 370.


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty

Does Oppo BDP-83 support 1080p over component? Thanks.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *v1rtu0s1ty* /forum/post/17484070
> 
> 
> Does Oppo BDP-83 support 1080p over component? Thanks.



No, see the FAQ: Does the component output support 1080p? 


In general, Blu-ray over component is limited to 1080i for (feeble) reasons of Digital Rights Management.


Blu-ray over component will be banned in a couple of years.


-Bill


----------



## Vive Ardyss

I realize Bill has wholeheartedly assisted me with this before, but I was wondering if I could possibly get some more input and opinions before I bite the bullet and get a new player...


The main "must haves" for my next deck are:

*Outstanding DVD upconversion* (I have a massive library that I simply cannot and won't replace)

*Solid, dithering/twitch-free BD performance


Bitstreaming of all high-resolution codecs (TrueHD/Master Audio)*


...also, I would like to avoid the PS3 (so must be a standalone) and a Samsung if possible...all streaming/interactive/Live functions are absolutely not necessary, just high quality video and audio performance from Blu-ray and DVD discs...


Budget would top off at around the $500 mark...given this, would the OPPO still be the top choice here? I had initially considered the "esoteric" $2K models from the likes of Denon/Marantz and Sony ES, but decided against these and the budget has indeed changed...from what I have read, the OPPO has about the same performance as these decks priced at $2K and beyond, even though they carry the Reon/Realta chip, through its Anchor Bay processor...is this so?


Are any of the Sonys, Denons, Panasonics, etc. on par in terms of DVD scaling? Should I consider any of these outside of the OPPO?


----------



## Arcticat

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a Samsung 5281F going through an Onkyo TX-SR805 with a PS3 as my BD player. I have been waiting for the Oppo dust to settle a bit before purchasing but now, after doing more research, I'm not sure it's the best in its price range. The Denon 3800 (?) and the Marantz 5004 are gathering a following that suggests that it may be better than the Oppo. Even though I would appreciate all the opinions I can get, have these units been compared or tested head to head? BD picture quality is my #1 concern but audio quality and not having a long list of problems with the unit are a close second.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arcticat* /forum/post/17486825
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I have a Samsung 5281F going through an Onkyo TX-SR805 with a PS3 as my BD player. I have been waiting for the Oppo dust to settle a bit before purchasing but now, after doing more research, I'm not sure it's the best in its price range. The Denon 3800 (?) and the Marantz 5004 are gathering a following that suggests that it may be better than the Oppo. Even though I would appreciate all the opinions I can get, have these units been compared or tested head to head? BD picture quality is my #1 concern but audio quality and not having a long list of problems with the unit are a close second.



You might try the Oppo BDP-83 versus other blu ray players thread . People are going to ask you "Better in what way? What features are important to you?"


The Marantz is one of the players Winston tested in his thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1156535 


-Bill


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arcticat* /forum/post/17486825
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I have a Samsung 5281F going through an Onkyo TX-SR805 with a PS3 as my BD player. I have been waiting for the Oppo dust to settle a bit before purchasing but now, after doing more research, I'm not sure it's the best in its price range. The Denon 3800 (?) and the Marantz 5004 are gathering a following that suggests that it may be better than the Oppo. Even though I would appreciate all the opinions I can get, have these units been compared or tested head to head? BD picture quality is my #1 concern but audio quality and not having a long list of problems with the unit are a close second.



If you're going to be using HDMI with audio (either bitstream or decoded) to the AVR and fixed 1080p24 video through to your display, I don't think you can expect the Marantz to do anything better than the Oppo. If you were using analog audio outputs, the Marantz' DACs might give it the edge in audio, but with a pure HDMI signal path, I don't see it having any edge over the Oppo.


----------



## Stimby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arcticat* /forum/post/17486825
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I have a Samsung 5281F going through an Onkyo TX-SR805 with a PS3 as my BD player. I have been waiting for the Oppo dust to settle a bit before purchasing but now, after doing more research, I'm not sure it's the best in its price range. The Denon 3800 (?) and the Marantz 5004 are gathering a following that suggests that it may be better than the Oppo. Even though I would appreciate all the opinions I can get, have these units been compared or tested head to head? BD picture quality is my #1 concern but audio quality and not having a long list of problems with the unit are a close second.



Avoid the Marantz - unlike the Oppo BDP-83 or Denon 3800, it lacks a high end scaling solution.


The Denon 3800 is an excellent player, however I personally would go with the Oppo for several reasons.
SACD: Self explanatory.
Speed: The Denon 3800 is an older player, and much slower/responsive than the Oppo. This can get annoying.
Scaling: The Oppo BDP-83 has the same scaling chip as the player which is set as the replacement for the Denon 3800, the 4010CI.
Updates: The 3800 has been reduced in price because it has been discontinued. This might effect availability of firmware updates.
Service: Have you ever sent in a Denon unit for repair? Denon takes their time. Oppo has a turnaround time of around one business day, and pay for shipping both to and from the repair center.


However, the 3800 is not without its advantages. It is more well built. It's heavier and feels better than the Oppo. The general consensus of the forum seems to be that the 3800 has better analog audio performance as well.


I would still take the Oppo.


----------



## TechnoCat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stimby* /forum/post/17487003
> 
> Service: Have you ever sent in a Denon unit for repair? Denon takes their time. Oppo has a turnaround time of around one business day, and pay for shipping both to and from the repair center.



One huge advantage of Denon equipment is that hardly anybody has needed to send it in for repair. I've owned a *lot* of Denon stuff and have had one failure ever, which was replaced in 20 minutes.


----------



## Arcticat

When I read the thread on the Oppo I get turned off by the amount of problems (perceived or real) that plague the unit. Also if the BD video quality isn't going to be much better than my PS3 than why spend the extra $$. There's always something in the thread that's a problem waiting to be fixed in a future update (and some maybe not fixed at all). It's still my first choice but I'm wondering if I should wait to see if another model surpasses it.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arcticat* /forum/post/17487949
> 
> 
> When I read the thread on the Oppo I get turned off by the amount of problems (perceived or real) that plague the unit. Also if the BD video quality isn't going to be much better than my PS3 than why spend the extra $$. There's always something in the thread that's a problem waiting to be fixed in a future update (and some maybe not fixed at all). It's still my first choice but I'm wondering if I should wait to see if another model surpasses it.



Out of curiosity, care to summarize some of the problems that are scaring you off?


As to BD quality... NO player is going to offer notably better HDMI picture or digital audio quality than any other. That's the nature of a digital transport. Improved BD HDMI picture and digital audio quality isn't what the Oppo player is hanging its hat on... it's superior DVD playback/scaling/VP and build quality, while being the only player with DVD-A/SACD, relative to other offerings in the price-range.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arcticat* /forum/post/17487949
> 
> 
> When I read the thread on the Oppo I get turned off by the amount of problems (perceived or real) that plague the unit. Also if the BD video quality isn't going to be much better than my PS3 than why spend the extra $$. There's always something in the thread that's a problem waiting to be fixed in a future update (and some maybe not fixed at all). It's still my first choice but I'm wondering if I should wait to see if another model surpasses it.



Although I am convinced that the Oppo BDP-83, which costs $500, is an excellent BD player, it seems to me that it is certainly not worth two-thirds more(!) than the PS3 Slim, which costs only $300. I have had my 40 gig PS3 for nearly 2 years and could not be happier with it. I plan to stick with it for the foreseeable future.


----------



## jsil

I'm looking at the lg390 or PS3 slim for blu-ray.


----------



## Secret Avatar

"Although I am convinced that the Oppo BDP-83, which costs $500, is an excellent BD player, it seems to me that it is certainly not worth two-thirds more(!) than the PS3 Slim, which costs only $300. I have had my 40 gig PS3 for nearly 2 years and could not be happier with it. I plan to stick with it for the foreseeable future."


I wonder what you would say about the $4500 Denon player?











In the Oppo's case, you are paying for the advanced VRS upscaling, the better analog audio, DVD-A/SACD, and the better build quality. None of this stuff comes cheap. Whether you think its worth it or not is a different issue. For someone who primarily plays BR and bitstreams over HDMI, it probably is not. But for someone who watches a lot of standard-def DVD, or who needs advanced audio, then it probably is.


----------



## subavision212




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDMoose* /forum/post/17483311
> 
> 
> I am using a BD 350 with coaxial out to a Parasound 2500u processor for my audio. The Parasound does not have an HDMI input but it does have the 5.1 surround analog inputs. I was thinking of upgrading my player with one with the analog outputs for the true HD surround. Would there be that much of a difference between the 5.1 analog and my coax for sound? It sounds fantastic now.



yes, a huge improvement as far as I'm concerned. use the analog outs on my Oppo BDP-83 and noticed a huge improvement in the AQ when I got it hooked up (still run coaxial from my Oppo 983H dvd player and can definitely hear the improvement).


----------



## Vive Ardyss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vive Ardyss* /forum/post/17484516
> 
> 
> I realize Bill has wholeheartedly assisted me with this before, but I was wondering if I could possibly get some more input and opinions before I bite the bullet and get a new player...
> 
> 
> The main "must haves" for my next deck are:
> 
> *Outstanding DVD upconversion* (I have a massive library that I simply cannot and won't replace)
> 
> *Solid, dithering/twitch-free BD performance
> 
> 
> Bitstreaming of all high-resolution codecs (TrueHD/Master Audio)*
> 
> 
> ...also, I would like to avoid the PS3 (so must be a standalone) and a Samsung if possible...all streaming/interactive/Live functions are absolutely not necessary, just high quality video and audio performance from Blu-ray and DVD discs...
> 
> 
> Budget would top off at around the $500 mark...given this, would the OPPO still be the top choice here? I had initially considered the "esoteric" $2K models from the likes of Denon/Marantz and Sony ES, but decided against these and the budget has indeed changed...from what I have read, the OPPO has about the same performance as these decks priced at $2K and beyond, even though they carry the Reon/Realta chip, through its Anchor Bay processor...is this so?
> 
> 
> Are any of the Sonys, Denons, Panasonics, etc. on par in terms of DVD scaling? Should I consider any of these outside of the OPPO?



Anyone?


Is the Oppo's Anchor Bay chip as "good" as all the reports say it is, or as "advanced," for DVD upscaling? This is a big seller for me...


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vive Ardyss* /forum/post/17491555
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> Is the Oppo's Anchor Bay chip as "good" as all the reports say it is, or as "advanced," for DVD upscaling? This is a big seller for me...



I'm not sure what you are asking. You can see links to a large number of reviews in the first post of the BDP-83 thread . Are you looking for a separate collection of negative reviews? I haven't seen such.


I'm sure I've posted links to the performance portion of the FAQ before:
 Is the Blu-ray picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player? 

 Is the DVD picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player?


In brief: the general forum consensus is that Blu-ray performance for 1080p24 sources displayed to 1920x1080 displays is very similar across all players. DVD performance varies more and the ABT solution is at least as good as any other.


-Bill


----------



## Stimby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arcticat* /forum/post/17487949
> 
> 
> When I read the thread on the Oppo I get turned off by the amount of problems (perceived or real) that plague the unit. Also if the BD video quality isn't going to be much better than my PS3 than why spend the extra $$. There's always something in the thread that's a problem waiting to be fixed in a future update (and some maybe not fixed at all). It's still my first choice but I'm wondering if I should wait to see if another model surpasses it.



Several notes: the thread is huge, and spans through the later stages of beta testing (EAP Program). Most of the bugs found then are now gone.


Its also important to note that Oppo owners tend to be huge nitpickers, and the player itself has been subjected to a pretty wide variety of tests. It is probably one of the least buggy players on the market.


----------



## Arcticat

Even if the bugs are gone the fact that there is probably not going to be a noticable improvement in BD picture quality makes it too expensive (for me) of a purchase to gain the other things that it does well. My 7.1 system sounds awesome, my PS3 plays DVDs so well that sometimes we comment on how much better the BluRays look and we're surprised when we remove the disc that it's not one. And while I brought up THAT subject, I'm starting to think that my investment in BluRay tech could end up being a costly mistake with only marginal visual benefit, so much for another $500. investment..............


----------



## MrHT

An Oppo player is not required to get the most out of Blu-ray. A low end Panasonic or Sony player will do...


----------



## oland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDMoose* /forum/post/17483311
> 
> 
> I am using a BD 350 with coaxial out to a Parasound 2500u processor for my audio. The Parasound does not have an HDMI input but it does have the 5.1 surround analog inputs. I was thinking of upgrading my player with one with the analog outputs for the true HD surround. Would there be that much of a difference between the 5.1 analog and my coax for sound? It sounds fantastic now.



I'm curious as well. I currently have a ps3 via optical to an older HK receiver, and I was looking at the panny bd-80 (primarily for the 5.1 analog output).


I've read contradicting statements in regards to HD sound via analog output. All I know is that I'm much more willing to buy a $175 player, and not spend $400+ on a receiver.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oland* /forum/post/17494451
> 
> 
> I'm curious as well. I currently have a ps3 via optical to an older HK receiver, and I was looking at the panny bd-80 (primarily for the 5.1 analog output).
> 
> 
> I've read contradicting statements in regards to HD sound via analog output. All I know is that I'm much more willing to buy a $175 player, and not spend $400+ on a receiver.



Much depends on the quality of your speakers. Speakers are a "limiter" that control how much audio detail can actually be resolved into the air. It takes good speakers to reveal the difference between lossless audio and the same audio delivered via high-bitrate lossy from the same disc, and even then, IMO, the differences are very subtle.


People who claim to hear gross differences between lossless and high-bitrate lossy are, IMO, actually hearing some other difference (level differences, processor settings, etc.).


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oland* /forum/post/17494451
> 
> 
> I'm curious as well. I currently have a ps3 via optical to an older HK receiver, and I was looking at the panny bd-80 (primarily for the 5.1 analog output).
> 
> 
> I've read contradicting statements in regards to HD sound via analog output. All I know is that I'm much more willing to buy a $175 player, and not spend $400+ on a receiver.



I use a BD55 connected via analog 5.1 to a Denon AVR-3805 with DefTech Mythos 3 and Mythos 4 speakers. Like you, I was not interested in replacing my receiver to get lossless audio. In most cases, I do not hear much, if any, improvement between lossless and the max bitrate legacy lossy codecs on Blu. There are some exceptions - I find the PCM track on Black Hawk Down sounds considerably better than the DD 5.1 version, for example. I think you'll be more than happy with the analog audio performance or a BD80. But, it's not going to be much different than optical from your PS3.


----------



## AVsensual

Looking for a bluray player under $1200 that would give the best picture quality on a Panasonic 58" plasma TH58PZ800/TH58PZ850 Plasma TV.

Primary traits:

Picture quality for bluray discs

Picture quality/upscaling of DVD.

Secondary traits:

Price

Reliable/good build quality

BD Live

Bonus traits/Nice to haves:

True HD -in the short term, I am hooking it up to a Sony STR-DE 1075 6.1 Channel dolby digital/DTS/SACD-6ch analog input.

Fast Loading Time


What are the cheapest players with these requests? On the market, for Bluray players there's Oppo, Marantz, LG, Samsung, Panasonic, Sony and Sony PS3, etc.


Without having owned or watched a bluray player in action, can I assume Oppo and PS3 are the best for picture, or are there better options?


Samsung 3600, PS3? Or Oppo? I would like the best picture to be less than 5% difference between this player and the player that costs 2x as much. Value for the money seems important.


Also would Faroudja components make any difference here for the Bluray player? -Faroudja used to be all the talk around 2006 I think.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## redshift1

Last year's State of The Art Blu-ray players are now selling for 25% of their original price look on Amazon you will be amazed. Most of these are profile 1 so there is no internet connectivity. Also be prepared for firmware updates on all blu-ray players.


----------



## oink

At the current price of $499, the Oppo is the best out there.

But the Panasonics are nothing to sneeze at.

Amazon had the BD60 at


----------



## redshift1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVsensual* /forum/post/17496105
> 
> 
> Looking for a bluray player under $1200 that would give the best picture quality on a Panasonic 58" plasma TH58PZ800/TH58PZ850 Plasma TV.
> 
> Primary traits:
> 
> Picture quality for bluray discs
> 
> Picture quality/upscaling of DVD.
> 
> Secondary traits:
> 
> Price
> 
> Reliable/good build quality
> 
> BD Live
> 
> Bonus traits/Nice to haves:
> 
> True HD -in the short term, I am hooking it up to a Sony STR-DE 1075 6.1 Channel dolby digital/DTS/SACD-6ch analog input.
> 
> Fast Loading Time
> 
> 
> What are the cheapest players with these requests? On the market, for Bluray players there's Oppo, Marantz, LG, Samsung, Panasonic, Sony and Sony PS3, etc.
> 
> 
> Without having owned or watched a bluray player in action, can I assume Oppo and PS3 are the best for picture, or are there better options?
> 
> 
> Samsung 3600, PS3? Or Oppo? I would like the best picture to be less than 5% difference between this player and the player that costs 2x as much. Value for the money seems important.
> 
> 
> Also would Faroudja components make any difference here for the Bluray player? -Faroudja used to be all the talk around 2006 I think.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



The Sony STR-DE 1075 does not have HDMI ?


----------



## JohnNY-C

I love my Sony BDP S-550 which has exceptional picture quality and 7.1 channel analog outputs for DTS-MA and TrueHD.


----------



## knome2

Want some advice...


I'd like a player for Pioneer Kuro KRP-500M. Must have 7.1 channel analog outs with internal decoding, as I'm currently running an older HK AVR-525 receiver.


I'd prefer not to go up to the Oppo (despite my affection for my old 971H)


Options appear to be:

Panasonic DMP-BD80 for around 200$

LG BD 390 for 275$ or so

Samsung BD-P3600 for 300$


I've also been offered a Pioneer Elite BDP-23FD for about 300$ w/ the tv, so that's another option.


Netflix, streaming, etc. are nice to have but not required. Wired or Wireless ethernet is fine. Any opinions on these? I know nothing about the 23FD.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVsensual* /forum/post/17496105
> 
> 
> Primary traits:
> 
> Picture quality for bluray discs
> 
> Picture quality/upscaling of DVD.



The general forum consensus is that video performance from 1080p24 Blu-ray sources when displayed at 1080p is very similar across all players.


DVD performance is more variable.



> Quote:
> Secondary traits:
> 
> Price
> 
> Reliable/good build quality
> 
> BD Live



All profile 2.0 players will have BD-Live.



> Quote:
> Also would Faroudja components make any difference here for the Bluray player? -Faroudja used to be all the talk around 2006 I think.



It was, but you hear a lot less about it these days.


There is a lot of info about the OPPO in the FAQ shown in my sig line.


-Bill


----------



## dmoney24

I have an older AVR that does not have HDMI connectivity, but it does have one coaxial digital terminal and two optical digital terminals. However, it does have a multi-channel analog input whic they were smart enough to include for a potential new format and another external decoder -- in this case, the BD player! All I've seen is that the multi-channel audio imput is the way to go, so that is what I need. What are the best BD players out there that have this connectivity? although supporting internet video streaming would be nice, I will have an XBox that does that (and I'm thinking firmware updates on the TVs such as the Samsund 52B750 will provide this soon), so excellent picture for BD and upconverting DVD movies is what is really important, as is a reasonable price between $150 and $300 if possible. Thanks!


----------



## mittyman

I am a newbie on this forum. Can't determine if I would be better off with either the Panny 60 or 80. Below is my setup.


- Mit DLP WD-52631


- Yamaha receiver - HTR 5950. It does not have HDMI capabilities


- Klipsch - 2 speakers and midrange


In the owners manual for the yamaha receiver, it states the unit does not redirect signals input at the MULTI CH INPUT jacks to accomodate for missing speakers. It recommends that you connect at least a 5.1 channel speaker system before using this feature. (Note I will not be in a position to add any more speakers).


Keeping the above in mind, is there any advantage going with the Panny 80?


Appreciate any assistance.


Thanks


----------



## Zoo

My apologies for posting a seperate thread asking this. I am now in the right place.











I like the 560 for its inclusion of WiFi and at the local Future Shop this one is $299 CDN with 4 Blu Ray movies.


From what I have read the 360/560 has pretty good upscaling and sounds reliable.


I also want to make sure that my choice can play burned -R and +R dvds as well as we have home movies on both formats.


Any impressions of the Sony and Panasonic players is appreciated.


For now this will be hooked up to our 50" Sony Grand Wega set which is a 720p set. In the next few years this will be updated but for now we will be watching Blu-Rays in 720p.


How are the start up times for these players and time to load a disc?

Any issues with these playing different movies?

I bought a 4 Gig flash drive which will go into the player for BD Live

How is the BluRay PQ and DVD upscaling capabilities of these?


----------



## matbhuvi

I am looking to score a blu-ray player in coming thanks giving period.

1. The player should be capable of playing large blu-ray files (6-30GB DivX, m2ts).

2. Easy to do region free hack







. I need to take it back to India.

3. I have ordered vsx-21txh receiver. So pioneer brand supporting pqls is another plus.


If it satisfies the first two conditions within $200, then i am sold.


----------



## Vive Ardyss

Thank you for your continued assistance, Bill; that's why I had asked for separate opinions from others because I didn't want to keep burdening you with multiple questions regarding this player. Your recommendations and advice has been well-taken and appreciated.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/17491843
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you are asking. You can see links to a large number of reviews in the first post of the BDP-83 thread . Are you looking for a separate collection of negative reviews? I haven't seen such.



No, not looking for "negative reviews" of this player. Just trying to find out from first-hand owners or testers if this player really is as good as all the hoopla surrounding it for DVD upscaling would suggest, because this is a make or break factor for me, specifically -- I have heard that the Blu-ray performance is also top notch with depth of field and detail that's hard to beat at any price.



> Quote:
> I'm sure I've posted links to the performance portion of the FAQ before:
> Is the Blu-ray picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player?
> 
> Is the DVD picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player?
> 
> 
> In brief: the general forum consensus is that Blu-ray performance for 1080p24 sources displayed to 1920x1080 displays is very similar across all players. DVD performance varies more and the ABT solution is at least as good as any other.
> 
> 
> -Bill



That helps, sure; just that some of the threads on this forum, as we all know, can be rather daunting when you're just trying to find a single or so aspect out -- before I make this purchase, I want to be sure that I am buying the player that's exactly right for _my_ needs. The demands were excellent DVD upscaling, bitstream support for TrueHD and Master Audio and excellent BD playback, of course. I do not need any "BD Live" or any "streaming" capabilities with the player; it will be used for high quality DVD and BD playback.


Are there any other brands I should be considering at the max price point of $500? I will take suggestions for lower priced players, perhaps at the Panasonics' level...


----------



## dmoney24

I'm pretty settled on buying either of these two units to be paired with my older non-HDMI AVR and 5.1 speakers. How does PQ compare for 1) BD; 2)upconverted DVDs; and 3) HD video streaming from online video rental retailers? Any other differentiators? I suppose it is nice that the LG has built-in wi-fi, but I can hard-wire ethernet since this is all going in a soon-to-be finished basement.


Price seems much lower on Panny, maybe close to $90 cheaper.


Thanks.


----------



## Zoo

I am also concerned with these reports of the freezing on the Panny 60/80s. Not sure if this is an overblown thing or not.


For the next couple of years we are going to stick with out 720p 50" set.


So...


560 vs 60/80 vs even the PS3 slim


-How are these players at 720p

-How are start up and loading times? This is obviously not an issue for the PS3

-Can all these players play DVD+R and DVD -R?

-How is DVD upconversion compared to one another?


To give you some context our present DVD player is a Sony DVP-NS75H. Odds are any of these choices will do a superior job for upconversion.


Planning to buy this week so opinions, experiences, and advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## AVsensual




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redshift1* /forum/post/17496139
> 
> 
> The Sony STR-DE 1075 does not have HDMI ?



Planning on Optical or Coaxial for sound. HDMI from Bluray/BD player to plasma set for display. This until I find an receiver with HDMI 1.3 or better unit say next year or whenever I run out of HDMI inputs on the TV then buy an HDMI 1.3+ receiver.


The 1075 does have 6CH analog/multi channel input though.


----------



## crabapplemcn

I own a Samsung pd-3600 and haven't had any problems yet. I need another BR player for a different Tv. What should I consider? It seems the LG 390 has gotten good reviews. Thanks for the help


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S

What current players can force 24p?(other than PS3 and Oppo83)


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S

I am unable to get my Panny BD60 to force 1080p/24 sent via HDMI passthrough my Yamaha RX-V661 to my Sammy PN50B650.

So I am looking for a player(other than the PS3) that is ~$300 or less that can force it.


TIA


----------



## Charles R

The LG BD390, Pioneer and all of the standalone Sony players (among many others).


----------



## teachsac

Not Samsung.


S~


----------



## googlegod

Sony BDP-S350 does, its in the menu 1080/24P, Auto , On , Off

Side note, New FW .020 with many new value added upgrades like slow-motion frame advance and more.


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmoney24* /forum/post/17500236
> 
> 
> I'm pretty settled on buying either of these two units to be paired with my older non-HDMI AVR and 5.1 speakers. How does PQ compare for 1) BD; 2)upconverted DVDs; and 3) HD video streaming from online video rental retailers? Any other differentiators? I suppose it is nice that the LG has built-in wi-fi, but I can hard-wire ethernet since this is all going in a soon-to-be finished basement.
> 
> 
> Price seems much lower on Panny, maybe close to $90 cheaper.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Depends on your needs- both are very good for low-priced good video & audio quality, and analog audio out.


My personal preference after research was the BD390, mostly for Netflix (heavy user, hate amazon 24hr limits and, well, netflix is free), and I really wanted all the PC network + USB video file playback for my HD home & other movies.

Both support DIVX, MPG2 HD and AVCHD video file playback , but with notable differences & some limitations (eg, BD80 only does DIVX on disk on USB drive w/ fat32.)


The primary differences are:


BD390:

- plays NetFlix and Vudu online movies

- plays back many video formats from PC streaming (both DLNA and CIFS folder shares), as well as USB storage (thumbdrive/card-reader/USB HDD, supporting NTFS and >2gb large files) , including DIVX/MKV; some limits eg M2TS extension not MTS (eg not direct off camcorder card unless you rename the files, but they do play back)


BD80:

- plays Amazon VOD online movies, and Picasa photos (both do youtube)

- plays back some video formats incl DIVX, but not MKX, and only off disk etc; does play back AVCHD-camcorder formatted cards directly of SDHC card slot; USB supports DIVX only, and FAT32 only

-- note: NO PC network streaming

- supports DVD-RAM disks



I suggest checking out the online PDF manuals for both from mfr's support sites, for specific lists of video formats, other usage etc.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charles R* /forum/post/17501286
> 
> 
> The LG BD390, Pioneer and all of the standalone Sony players (among many others).



Thank you Charles!

So it's the LG 390 or the Sony S560 for me.....


....Shame as the Panasonic's IQ is fantastic! It is visibly superior to me in a few aspects over the PS3.


----------



## golffnutt

Hi everyone. I am ready to upgrade my Samsung BD-P1400 Blu-Ray player. My short list is below but I would like everyone's input and suggestions on any other units I should consider in the $300 price range.


I am only concerned with 3 things in the new player.

1) Picture Quality

2) Audio Quality

3) Upconversion Quality


I am not interested in BD Live or streaming but only the 3 things listed above. My other equipment is as follows:

Onkyo 805 Receiver, Mitsubishi HD 1000 Projector with 10' screen, Toshiba HD A1, Sammy BD-1400P, All PSB speakers with 2 each M&K subs.


Thank you very much for your input and suggestions, they are greatly appreciated.


Shortlist:

Panasonic BD80

Sony S560

LS BD390


Golffnutt


----------



## dmoney24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgould* /forum/post/17501540
> 
> 
> Depends on your needs- both are very good for low-priced good video & audio quality, and analog audio out.
> 
> 
> My personal preference after research was the BD390, mostly for Netflix (heavy user, hate amazon 24hr limits and, well, netflix is free), and I really wanted all the PC network + USB video file playback for my HD home & other movies.
> 
> Both support DIVX, MPG2 HD and AVCHD video file playback , but with notable differences & some limitations (eg, BD80 only does DIVX on disk on USB drive w/ fat32.)
> 
> 
> The primary differences are:
> 
> 
> BD390:
> 
> - plays NetFlix and Vudu online movies
> 
> - plays back many video formats from PC streaming (both DLNA and CIFS folder shares), as well as USB storage (thumbdrive/card-reader/USB HDD, supporting NTFS and >2gb large files) , including DIVX/MKV; some limits eg M2TS extension not MTS (eg not direct off camcorder card unless you rename the files, but they do play back)
> 
> 
> BD80:
> 
> - plays Amazon VOD online movies, and Picasa photos (both do youtube)
> 
> - plays back some video formats incl DIVX, but not MKX, and only off disk etc; does play back AVCHD-camcorder formatted cards directly of SDHC card slot; USB supports DIVX only, and FAT32 only
> 
> -- note: NO PC network streaming
> 
> - supports DVD-RAM disks
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest checking out the online PDF manuals for both from mfr's support sites, for specific lists of video formats, other usage etc.



anybody else have any imput as to one over the other? Given the need for the analog imputs, it has really come down to these two. thanks


----------



## hindukid

I have a Samsung that is dead in less then a year. I like the LG BD370 because of the netflix. I know I can get top rated BD60 for same money but its missing netflix. Wife thinks I should buy Panasonic or Sony as they are better brands. Any truth to them being more reliable or is it all just hyped up reputation.


----------



## Secret Avatar

"Just trying to find out from first-hand owners or testers if this player really is as good as all the hoopla surrounding it for DVD upscaling would suggest."


I've had an 83 for a few weeks now and can tell you that the upscaling is excellent. Very smooth, film-like quality, no jaggies or other artifacts, etc. Of course, the upscaling quality ultimately depends on the quality of the DVD transfer in the first place. I watched a poor-quality DVD last night and the upscaling did not magically turn it into something better. GIGO.


I can't really compare it head-to-head with other less-expensive players, unfortunately.


----------



## sjavs

I have been looking for a no nonsense, simple, Blu-Ray only player. I already have a Mac Mini in the entertainment center so have no need for the Blu-Ray player to stream any live content. My receiver takes HDMI so I don't care about analog audio outputs from the BD player. All I need is good response time and picture quality when it comes to playing blu-ray discs.


Which player would meet my requirements with minimal $$ out of pocket?


Thanks!


----------



## matbhuvi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgould* /forum/post/17501540
> 
> 
> Depends on your needs- both are very good for low-priced good video & audio quality, and analog audio out.
> 
> 
> My personal preference after research was the BD390, mostly for Netflix (heavy user, hate amazon 24hr limits and, well, netflix is free), and I really wanted all the PC network + USB video file playback for my HD home & other movies.
> 
> Both support DIVX, MPG2 HD and AVCHD video file playback , but with notable differences & some limitations (eg, BD80 only does DIVX on disk on USB drive w/ fat32.)
> 
> 
> The primary differences are:
> 
> 
> BD390:
> 
> - plays NetFlix and Vudu online movies
> 
> - plays back many video formats from PC streaming (both DLNA and CIFS folder shares), as well as USB storage (thumbdrive/card-reader/USB HDD, supporting NTFS and >2gb large files) , including DIVX/MKV; some limits eg M2TS extension not MTS (eg not direct off camcorder card unless you rename the files, but they do play back)
> 
> 
> BD80:
> 
> - plays Amazon VOD online movies, and Picasa photos (both do youtube)
> 
> - plays back some video formats incl DIVX, but not MKX, and only off disk etc; does play back AVCHD-camcorder formatted cards directly of SDHC card slot; USB supports DIVX only, and FAT32 only
> 
> -- note: NO PC network streaming
> 
> - supports DVD-RAM disks
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest checking out the online PDF manuals for both from mfr's support sites, for specific lists of video formats, other usage etc.



Looks like BD390 is the player for me with M2TS. But the price is well above $200


----------



## oland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjavs* /forum/post/17504638
> 
> 
> I have been looking for a no nonsense, simple, Blu-Ray only player. I already have a Mac Mini in the entertainment center so have no need for the Blu-Ray player to stream any live content. My receiver takes HDMI so I don't care about analog audio outputs from the BD player. All I need is good response time and picture quality when it comes to playing blu-ray discs.
> 
> 
> Which player would meet my requirements with minimal $$ out of pocket?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



amazon has the panny bd-60 for $135 at the moment


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjavs* /forum/post/17504638
> 
> 
> I have been looking for a no nonsense, simple, Blu-Ray only player. I already have a Mac Mini in the entertainment center so have no need for the Blu-Ray player to stream any live content. My receiver takes HDMI so I don't care about analog audio outputs from the BD player. All I need is *good response time and picture quality when it comes to playing blu-ray discs*.
> 
> 
> Which player would meet my requirements with minimal $$ out of pocket?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I'm generally hesitant to recommend a player that I don't own, but the JVC XV-BP1 seems to fit the bill. If you take a look at the owner's thread, (link below) seems there's a whole lot of happy owners. Pricing seems to be fairly good at this time.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1131998 


Mike T


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike-tee* /forum/post/17506208
> 
> 
> I'm generally hesitant to recommend a player that I don't own, but the JVC XV-BP1 seems to fit the bill. If you take a look at the owner's thread, (link below) seems there's a whole lot of happy owners. Pricing seems to be fairly good at this time.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1131998
> 
> 
> Mike T



The JVC XV-BP1 was going to be my recommendation. Speed and surprisingly good DVD scaling for the price.


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matbhuvi* /forum/post/17505307
> 
> 
> Looks like BD390 is the player for me with M2TS. But the price is well above $200



The price was down last month to $240 on amazon, so keep an eye out for sales...

currently the Panasonics seem to be on a price roll w/ the BD80 at $175 ish...


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matbhuvi* /forum/post/17505307
> 
> 
> Looks like BD390 is the player for me with M2TS. But the price is well above $200



don't mean to be a wet blanket, but i was all set to get the bd390, but then found out that the analog output management tools were really barebones and without any distance settings. (my older Marantz Receiver has not control for it's inputs so this lack of control on the LG390 has ruled it out for me.







)


now i have to think of whether the slowness of the BD80 is going to bother mre or whether i need to make the huge leap and go for the Oppo which is in a very different price league...


----------



## HJJ

I am still hoping Amazon plans to run specials like they did last year where they offered a list of free movies with a discounted BD player. I thought it was about this time last year but maybe this is a week or two earlier.


----------



## UnknownShadow

Ok I have read through most all of the massive threads on these two players but still can't decide which one I want. Most people seems to say the Sony has better picture quality on both BR and DVD. However, the LG has the ability to play Divx files via the front USB port which is very convenient. I'm in Canada by the way, so would be looking at the LG 370C which DOES play Divx via usb but does NOT stream Netflix etc like the US version.


Is there really much of a difference in the PQ of these two players? I'd really like to hear from someone who has compared them both. Rather than trying to "sell what you own" as often happens here.


Any info appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## matbhuvi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HJJ* /forum/post/17507540
> 
> 
> I am still hoping Amazon plans to run specials like they did last year where they offered a list of free movies with a discounted BD player. I thought it was about this time last year but maybe this is a week or two earlier.


 Amazon has LG 370 + 3 Blu ray titles for 149


----------



## MrHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matbhuvi* /forum/post/17508283
> 
> Amazon has LG 370 + 3 Blu ray titles for 149



Wait until Black Friday....The price may be even cheaper than that.


----------



## audiofilo

Hi


I have to choices


- Panasonic BD60 - 400 US$

- Denon 1600 - 600 US$


I´m living in latin america, I connect to a denon 2808 and a LG 50pg60 (latin america version - 720p), I want a good upconversion of DVD and a good sound, I will use the blu ray player as cd player


Thanks for the help and feedback


----------



## Bighairyman

Hi all, I currently own a PS3 but I am looking to get a standalone blu-ray player. All I care about is the best picture and audio quality through HDMI. Upcoversion is somewhat important...Price range is up to 400-500


----------



## cabt1

Get the new Oppo or if you want to go a little less expensive and below your price range, the Panny 60 and 80 are great players as well. Have the 60 and love it.


----------



## Olecranon

Hi Everyone,


I need help choosing a new Blu Ray player.


#1 Video quality is important. This will be hooked up to a Panasonic 54V10.

#2 Need 7.1 Analog outs. I have a perfectly good Rotel 7.1 but it doesn't do HDMI

#3 Audio output quality is important (for movies).


I don't care about netflix, streaming stuff, sacd, etc. This unit will probably not be connected to the internet except for firmware updates. It will nto be used to play music CD's. Strictly Blu Ray and Standard DvD movies.


Price range is $300 - $600


Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## MrHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bighairyman* /forum/post/17509850
> 
> 
> Hi all, I currently own a PS3 but I am looking to get a standalone blu-ray player. All I care about is the best picture and audio quality through HDMI. Upcoversion is somewhat important...Price range is up to 400-500



Why do you want a standalone? The PS3 should be good enough. Need a bedroom player?


----------



## golffnutt

Second Request, please help. Thank you.


Hi everyone. I am ready to upgrade my Samsung BD-P1400 Blu-Ray player. My short list is below but I would like everyone's input and suggestions on any other units I should consider in the $300 price range.


I am only concerned with 3 things in the new player.

1) Picture Quality

2) Audio Quality

3) Upconversion Quality


I am not interested in BD Live or streaming but only the 3 things listed above. My other equipment is as follows:

Onkyo 805 Receiver, Mitsubishi HD 1000 Projector with 10' screen, Toshiba HD A1, Sammy BD-1400P, All PSB speakers with 2 each M&K subs.


Thank you very much for your input and suggestions, they are greatly appreciated.


Shortlist:

Panasonic BD80

Sony S560

LS BD390


Golffnutt


----------



## Vive Ardyss

Much like Golf above, my criteria also revolve around excellent PQ and great DVD upscaling...is the Oppo pretty much the best choice for these demands?


----------



## Vive Ardyss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Secret Avatar* /forum/post/17504525
> 
> 
> "Just trying to find out from first-hand owners or testers if this player really is as good as all the hoopla surrounding it for DVD upscaling would suggest."
> 
> 
> I've had an 83 for a few weeks now and can tell you that the upscaling is excellent. Very smooth, film-like quality, no jaggies or other artifacts, etc. Of course, the upscaling quality ultimately depends on the quality of the DVD transfer in the first place. I watched a poor-quality DVD last night and the upscaling did not magically turn it into something better. GIGO.
> 
> 
> I can't really compare it head-to-head with other less-expensive players, unfortunately.



Hey Avatar!


Sorry for the delay in thanking you for your reply above and for responding; I just realized you did because it didn't have my username!


Thanks so much for making me feel a bit better about the Oppo -- of course, I know poorly encoded/transfered discs can't be magically improved, but I am hoping to get something that will outperform my current Panasonic in terms of eliminating aggrevated artifacts like jaggies, added macroblocking, etc...I KNOW my current player is introducing these elements onto discs that didn't have these issues in the encode; can you assure me that the Oppo should play back DVDs as best as possible with no jaggies or chroma errors?


Thanks for your help!


----------



## goonstopher

I am looking for:


1. Netflix

2. DNLA or other way to stream internet radio

3. Wireless or easily made wireless with bridge/adapter


Obviously Blu Ray audio and video is important - DVD upscaling means nothing.


I was considering the BD390 but I hear bad reports about its reliability.


----------



## Xplosive

I am having some issues getting certain sound formats (mainly Dolby True HD and DTS HD MA) to come out to the speakers right from my receiver (Denon AVR 1610/590). I have to crank up the receiver volume to max to even get decent sound and it's still not loud enough. Putting the BD390 in Multi PCM mode works fine and receiver functions normally with correct volume. DTS HD and True HD runs extremely quiet for some reason from the BD 390 and so I am looking for an alternative to the BD390 that match in both PQ/SQ and relatively same functions. Don't care for the .mkv files. I just want a blu ray that can pair up with my Denon receiver without giving me any fits.


My setup as of right now:


Sony Bravia W4100 40" TV

Denon AVR 1610

Energy Take 5 Speakers

BIC America F12 Sub

LG BD390 - needs to be switched out...


If someone knows how to fix this "common" sound issue, please chime in or a simple suggestion of an equivalent bd player will be helpful as well...


----------



## Jeffredo

Best SD-DVD upscaling for under $200?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeffredo* /forum/post/17515944
> 
> 
> Best SD-DVD upscaling for under $200?



Try the "DVD" column in Winston's table in the first post here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1156535 


The score is from test pattern performance.


-Bill


----------



## Jeffredo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/17516001
> 
> 
> Try the "DVD" column in Winston's table in the first post here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1156535
> 
> 
> The score is from test pattern performance.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Gracias senor!


----------



## Bighairyman

So I'm not going to see any difference between the PS3 and a standalone player (even for sound using hdmi) ?


----------



## shal2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xplosive* /forum/post/17512684
> 
> 
> I am having some issues getting certain sound formats (mainly Dolby True HD and DTS HD MA) to come out to the speakers right from my receiver (Denon AVR 1610/590). I have to crank up the receiver volume to max to even get decent sound and it's still not loud enough. Putting the BD390 in Multi PCM mode works fine and receiver functions normally with correct volume. DTS HD and True HD runs extremely quiet for some reason from the BD 390 and so I am looking for an alternative to the BD390 that match in both PQ/SQ and relatively same functions. Don't care for the .mkv files. I just want a blu ray that can pair up with my Denon receiver without giving me any fits.
> 
> 
> My setup as of right now:
> 
> 
> Sony Bravia W4100 40" TV
> 
> Denon AVR 1610
> 
> Energy Take 5 Speakers
> 
> BIC America F12 Sub
> 
> LG BD390 - needs to be switched out...
> 
> 
> If someone knows how to fix this "common" sound issue, please chime in or a simple suggestion of an equivalent bd player will be helpful as well...



there is a post from today in the "official denon 2310ci" that talks about denon putting out a firmware update shortly to address this issue...i'm waiting on delivery of both the bd390 and the 2310 and was anxious about this problem as well...looks like it has been acknowledged and is being addressed. until that is out there though, looks like you are stuck with multi pcm


----------



## esj

looking for a blu ray player with wma(cd playback)anyone know of a unit besides the tosh bd x2000,i beleive the plastation 3 does but runs 300.00 - looking to spend in the 200.00 range give or take maybe 25.00 max


----------



## kenchi

Well, it's been a LONG while since I've posted on AVS... good to be back.


Welp, my "PLAY Everything" *OPPO OPDV971H* finally died... (actually the REMOTE died, and now I can't control anything except the buttons on the actual device, so it is basically useless...



I'm looking to buy a new "Play everything" player, _(plus/minus Blu-ray)_ that can play DivX/Xvid as well, ... and have completely been out of the loop on the new players. Any recommendations? (something not too expensive)


Thanks!


----------



## mike-tee

As the mods will probably move this thread, you would be best served to go here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=969206 


For what you ask, you may well be revisiting Oppo and their BDP-83


Mike T


----------



## betterdan

Why not just get a remote that can control it? Seems like it would be the cheaper solution especially if you are happy with the player.


----------



## shinksma

I would agree - a replacement remote, either from Oppo or a third party "universal" like the Sony RM-VL600 that seems popular as a cheap solution. A Harmony is a better but more expensive solution.


shinksma


----------



## mdavej

No cheap universals I know of have the codes for that oppo. Each function could be added one at a time to a UEI remote. I've programmed them all with JP1 already. If you're interested in one pre-programmed, check your PMs. Post back if you want details on how to do it yourself.


Otherwise, I'd be very interested in taking that oppo off your hands.


----------



## Infominister

I'm very frustrated about the fact that the current Panasonic Blu-Ray players don't include Netflix streaming with their VieraCast feature, offering Amazon VOD, instead. As much as I hate to give up my Panny', which I really believe has just about the best BluRay PQ out there today, I want to be able to get more value from my Netflix subscription. So...can anyone recommend a Netflix-enabled player that's as good PQ-wise as the Panasonic?


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kenchi* /forum/post/17518680
> 
> 
> Well, it's been a LONG while since I've posted on AVS... good to be back.
> 
> 
> Welp, my "PLAY Everything" *OPPO OPDV971H* finally died... (actually the REMOTE died, and now I can't control anything except the buttons on the actual device, so it is basically useless...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking to buy a new "Play everything" player, _(plus/minus Blu-ray)_ that can play DivX/Xvid as well, ... and have completely been out of the loop on the new players. Any recommendations? (something not too expensive)
> 
> 
> Thanks!



while i think there are good options in the BR market, why not contact Oppo to see if they can help you. i don't know about compatibility, but if i recall correctly, once can by a replacement remote for their current players for only about 10 bucks.


----------



## Bfadams

Also check out ebay for a used remote. Either the Oppo or a Harmony. Pretty inexpensive.


----------



## Buckeye911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/17523881
> 
> 
> I'm very frustrated about the fact that the current Panasonic Blu-Ray players don't include Netflix streaming with their VieraCast feature, offering Amazon VOD, instead. As much as I hate to give up my Panny', which I really believe has just about the best BluRay PQ out there today, I want to be able to get more value from my Netflix subscription. So...can anyone recommend a Netflix-enabled player that's as good PQ-wise as the Panasonic?



The general consensus is that Blu-ray PQ is pretty much the same among all players, even the cheapos. If all you care about is Netflix streaming and BD PQ then you can pick up an Insignia at BB. The NS-BRDVD3 has gone on sale for under $100 a couple of times.


----------



## mdavej

+1


I'm really enjoying my Insignia. But right now the Sammy P1600 is the same price and a better player overall (adds Pandora). If the Insignia was still $100, I'd go with that one.


----------



## peppep2

I am trying to decide on a blu ray player and need a little help. I can only connect through componet cables going to optima projector. Can I get as good dvd upscaling through componet as through hdmi connections or does it vary by players.


----------



## Buckeye911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peppep2* /forum/post/17525295
> 
> 
> I am trying to decide on a blu ray player and need a little help. I can only connect through componet cables going to optima projector. Can I get as good dvd upscaling through componet as through hdmi connections or does it vary by players.



You cannot upconvert over component connections on DVDs with copyright protection due to restrictions placed by the studios. Pretty much all commercially available DVDs contain some form of DRM so you're pretty much SOL.


----------



## ishoong

So other than Oppo, which player to get for under $300? Panny BD60? Sony S560? or Pioneer BDP320?


I currently have a old 60G PS3 and I am quite happy with it but all my friend told me that PS3 audio decoding still not on par with a stand alone player. I know Oppo is the best choice but it is way too much for us in Canada and I dun care up converting, SACD, wireless, etc... I only need it as a blu-ray player and hook up to up Elite AVR and split to a FP & a Kuro. Is the Pio and Panny really slow?


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ishoong* /forum/post/17527298
> 
> 
> So other than Oppo, which player to get for under $300? Panny BD60? Sony S560? or Pioneer BDP320?
> 
> 
> I currently have a old 60G PS3 and I am quite happy with it but all my friend told me that PS3 audio decoding still not on par with a stand alone player. I know Oppo is the best choice but it is way too much for us in Canada and I dun care up converting, SACD, wireless, etc... I only need it as a blu-ray player and hook up to up Elite AVR and split to a FP & a Kuro. Is the Pio and Panny really slow?



The consensus among PS3 owners seems to be that its audio is the equal of any freestanding BD player. The only complaint seemed to be that HD audio had to be decoded internally by the PS3 and sent to the AV receiver as a PCM stream. The only negative about this is that the receiver's HD audio lights don't turn on when a PCM stream is received, although the audio being produced is HD, nevertheless. That (minor) problem was solved with the advent of the PS3 Slim, which can send HD audio to a receiver using Bitstream. This results in the receiver's HD lights turning on. Either way, the quality of the audio is the same.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Buckeye911* /forum/post/17524723
> 
> 
> The general consensus is that Blu-ray PQ is pretty much the same among all players, even the cheapos. If all you care about is Netflix streaming and BD PQ then you can pick up an Insignia at BB. The NS-BRDVD3 has gone on sale for under $100 a couple of times.



Actually BluRay PQ is my foremost interest, and from what I've read in reviews, not all players are created equal. My Panny' is one of the best reviewed players, but I'm pis*ed that they won't add Netflix which I'm already paying for. Anyway, does anyone have any feedback on the LG 390?


----------



## coolfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ishoong* /forum/post/17527298
> 
> 
> So other than Oppo, which player to get for under $300? Panny BD60? Sony S560? or Pioneer BDP320?
> 
> 
> I currently have a old 60G PS3 and I am quite happy with it but all my friend told me that PS3 audio decoding still not on par with a stand alone player. I know Oppo is the best choice but it is way too much for us in Canada and I dun care up converting, SACD, wireless, etc... I only need it as a blu-ray player and hook up to up Elite AVR and split to a FP & a Kuro. Is the Pio and Panny really slow?



Check out the JVC XV-BP1. Its among the fastest, performance in synthetic tests is similar to oppo. However there are few bells and whistles ie only 2ch analog out, no wireless or streaming. However it will play files on USB drive or burned discs quite well. It retails for about $300 CAD. Check out the owners thread for more info (I posted there earlier today).


----------



## samymesbah

Moving missplaced post to this thread:


I am looking at getting my first Blu-Ray player - my display supports 1080p/24 (at 48Hz panel refresh). I have been searching here for threads which may answer this question - but none really put it all together.


From what I gather, all current BD players support 1080p/24 from BD content.


I am looking for a list of those that also support:


1) 1080p/24 from DVD content (by inverse telecine based on flags from appropriately encoded DVDs)


2) 1080p/24 from 1080p/24 or 720p/24 natively encoded MKVs.


From what I gather, some Oppo, Toshiba, and Panasonic BD players support 1080p/24 from DVD.


I have not seen anyone mention if 1080/24 output actually works correctly from MKVs encoded as such (or as 720p/24)


Thanks...


----------



## ishoong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolfish* /forum/post/17527826
> 
> 
> Check out the JVC XV-BP1. Its among the fastest, performance in synthetic tests is similar to oppo. However there are few bells and whistles ie only 2ch analog out, no wireless or streaming. However it will play files on USB drive or burned discs quite well. It retails for about $300 CAD. Check out the owners thread for more info (I posted there earlier today).



But FS & BB didn't carry it. I dun want to order it from some b&m store that have no return policy.


----------



## X-ray Doc

I'm planning on purchasing my first Blu-ray player to use in a home theater. I have an older, very high quality 1280 x 720 DLP projector. I will need to use component video inputs. The projector itself has its own built in scaler if it receives signals other than 1280 x 720.


1. Will Blu-ray discs send a 720P native signal across my component cables?

2. Will Blu-ray discs send a 1080i native signal across my component cables?

3. Or does HDCP implementation in Blu-ray players somehow force lower resolution signals when using component cables instead of HDMI?


Thanks.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *X-ray Doc* /forum/post/17528558
> 
> 
> I'm planning on purchasing my first Blu-ray player to use in a home theater. I have an older, very high quality 1280 x 720 DLP projector. I will need to use component video inputs. The projector itself has its own built in scaler if it receives signals other than 1280 x 720.
> 
> 
> 1. Will Blu-ray discs send a 720P native signal across my component cables?
> 
> 2. Will Blu-ray discs send a 1080i native signal across my component cables?
> 
> 3. Or does HDCP implementation in Blu-ray players somehow force lower resolution signals when using component cables instead of HDMI?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Yes, Yes, No.


You are good to go. Blu-ray is allowed both 720p and 1080i over component. Not 1080p.


Copy-protected DVDs are limited to 480i and 480p (NTSC) over component.


-Bill


----------



## lmoore1231

Hi, I'm new to this forum but have learned a lot here. I'm planning to upgrade to Blue-ray. Just not sure if It's worth it before I also upgrade my TV. Also, will I even notice much quality difference with DVDs (upscaled) from my large movie library?


I'm using a Pioneer Elite DV-37 DVD player (9 yrs old, 3/2 pulldown, progressive, optical digital sound out, component video out) and a 9 yr old rear projection TV that only takes 1080i component (no HDMI). The receiver is a Pioneer VSX-35TX with 5.1 and optical digital sound input.


With 1080i input to my current TV, will I notice any significant improvement in image quality playing my DVDs on a new Samsung BDP3600, which gets good scores for DVD upscaling? Or should I just hold off on the new Blue-ray player until I can also afford the Samsung PN58B650 I've been looking at?


Thanks


----------



## jamtime

I'm looking for a blu-ray player that also doubles as a mp3 player. I listen to music files every day using TIVO Desktop and was hoping to find a player that could do something similar to that. I don't have any DLNA supported hardware, so as I understand it, it comes down to external USB supported storage drives. I see the LGBD 390 has the type of music features I'm looking for, including random play, but has a 2000 file/folder limit. Has anyone had experience with another player with USB support without this file limit, or a higher limit?


----------



## ishoong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/17527352
> 
> 
> The consensus among PS3 owners seems to be that its audio is the equal of any freestanding BD player. The only complaint seemed to be that HD audio had to be decoded internally by the PS3 and sent to the AV receiver as a PCM stream. The only negative about this is that the receiver's HD audio lights don't turn on when a PCM stream is received, although the audio being produced is HD, nevertheless. That (minor) problem was solved with the advent of the PS3 Slim, which can send HD audio to a receiver using Bitstream. This results in the receiver's HD lights turning on. Either way, the quality of the audio is the same.



Just grab the Panny BD60 last night and hook it up, wow! the SQ is way way better than PS3! Even my wife able to tell the difference! The sound field is way more open up on the Panny. The only complaint about the BD60 is the look of it and also the cheap cheap remote! I am thinking should I return it and get the Sony S560 or Pio 320 instead since they look way better. But I am really really happy with both PQ & SQ on the BD60.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmoore1231* /forum/post/17530795
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm new to this forum but have learned a lot here. I'm planning to upgrade to Blue-ray. Just not sure if It's worth it before I also upgrade my TV. Also, will I even notice much quality difference with DVDs (upscaled) from my large movie library?
> 
> 
> I'm using a Pioneer Elite DV-37 DVD player (9 yrs old, 3/2 pulldown, progressive, optical digital sound out, component video out) and a 9 yr old rear projection TV that only takes 1080i component (no HDMI). The receiver is a Pioneer VSX-35TX with 5.1 and optical digital sound input.
> 
> 
> With 1080i input to my current TV, will I notice any significant improvement in image quality playing my DVDs on a new Samsung BDP3600, which gets good scores for DVD upscaling? Or should I just hold off on the new Blue-ray player until I can also afford the Samsung PN58B650 I've been looking at?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Is your rear projector CRT-based? Do you know the model #?


-Bill


----------



## lmoore1231

Hi Bill,


Yes, it is a CRT, Mitsubushi WS-55819 model. It's no plasma, but with the Pioneer Elite DV-37 p-scan DVD player, I've been very happy with the DVD image quality. Not sure if I'll see any DVD image quality improvement with an upscalled mid-priced blue-ray player going to this same TV at 1080i.


Also, when I manually change the output from the Pioneer Elite DVD player from "interlaced" to "p-scan", does the resulting difference in picture quality I've seen approximate the loss of quality I'll see playing a blue-ray disk going 1080i instead of 1080p into the WS-55819 TV??? Sound quality is a whole other issue - not sure if any blue-ray players are able to do the optical output cable I'm using now from the Pioneer Elite DVD player.


Thanks, Les.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmoore1231* /forum/post/17534241
> 
> 
> Hi Bill,
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a CRT, Mitsubushi WS-55819 model. It's no plasma, but with the Pioneer Elite DV-37 p-scan DVD player, I've been very happy with the DVD image quality. Not sure if I'll see any DVD image quality improvement with an upscalled mid-priced blue-ray player going to this same TV at 1080i.
> 
> 
> Also, when I manually change the output from the Pioneer Elite DVD player from "interlaced" to "p-scan", does the resulting difference in picture quality I've seen approximate the loss of quality I'll see playing a blue-ray disk going 1080i instead of 1080p into the WS-55819 TV??? Sound quality is a whole other issue - not sure if any blue-ray players are able to do the optical output cable I'm using now from the Pioneer Elite DVD player.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Les.



The reason I ask is that CRT, unlike LCD, plasma or DLP, does not have a fixed pixel resolution. It's harder (for me) to estimate what the image is going to look like when the display is fed a high-def signal. Resolution of a CRT display is more conjectural than precise (I'm sure CRT fans would disagree with me but that's my story).


You are using the component inputs, right? Neither DVD nor Blu-ray can upscale DVD over component anymore; this is prohibited for (feeble) reasons of Digital Rights Management.


Blu-ray discs can go up to 1080i over component.


Deinterlacing DVDs from 480i to 480p is a different task than dinterlacing a 1080i hi def signal (as from a Blu-ray disc) to 1080p. DVDs are actually harder to do.


I think a lot of Blu-ray players have optical and coax output, but you would have to check the specific models.


What to do? I'd borrow a Blu-ray player and try it with both DVDs and rented Blu-ray discs. You may want to put off a new player until you get a new display, but on the other hand there is nothing wrong with upgrading incrementally, a piece at a time.


Do you use a calibration disc? That can make a bigger difference than buying new gear (just comparing DVD playback).


-Bill


----------



## teiresias

Does anyone have any suggestions for a good Blu-Ray player in the $100-$300 range that I can give my brother as a gift? He has Netflix so preferably one that has that built in.


He's not a videophile or audiophile by any stretch (I think he has one of those horrid Bose two-speaker "surround sound" systems nowadays, bleh!), but he does have a nice 1080p LCD TV that's 120Hz capable with no HD medium playback device, so that's my idea for this year.


Any suggestions?


----------



## raymondeast

hi what do you guys think is better the samsung 3600 or the lg 390? i want to be able to stream video and play movies from a usb key or a external hard drive connected via usb key on fron of player.....


----------



## fuddvd

lmoore1231:

In the rear projection forums you will find some serious lovers of CRT technology. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=695922 is a good place to start for info on those types of sets(i would skip to newer posts but i linked to start of thread) . there has been some screenshots of calibrated and tweaked CRT sets that are are amazing in both OTA HD and Bluray,both over component. If your TV is calibrated,convergence done,and optics cleaned,I would say that the picture will be

very good with a noticeable difference over DVD. I would keep your up converting dvd player for dvd's since bluray wont let you up convert dvd over component.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teiresias* /forum/post/17534460
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for a good Blu-Ray player in the $100-$300 range that I can give my brother as a gift? He has Netflix so preferably one that has that built in.
> 
> 
> He's not a videophile or audiophile by any stretch (I think he has one of those horrid Bose two-speaker "surround sound" systems nowadays, bleh!), but he does have a nice 1080p LCD TV that's 120Hz capable with no HD medium playback device, so that's my idea for this year.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



The insignia ns-brdvd3 will be $100 at best buy on BF and is a very good streaming player. Sony, samsung and LG have good streaming players too for $150 and up.


----------



## nealh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ishoong* /forum/post/17533615
> 
> 
> Just grab the Panny BD60 last night and hook it up, wow! the SQ is way way better than PS3! Even my wife able to tell the difference! The sound field is way more open up on the Panny. The only complaint about the BD60 is the look of it and also the cheap cheap remote! I am thinking should I return it and get the Sony S560 or Pio 320 instead since they look way better. But I am really really happy with both PQ & SQ on the BD60.



wow the comments on the PS3 regarding PQ/SQ vary so much. Most say all Blu-ray players are pretty close in PQ. SQ has also been reported to be very good on the PS3.


I need a second player but I have see to see anything is as versatile as a PS3 at $300 price range. The panny look good but do not stream from my compute. The LG 390 has had sync issues.


I just keep coming back to the PS3 as the best overall option with the most features and suppot.


----------



## TmanPDX

Hey guys, a lot of good info here, i'm looking to upgrade to BluRay player.


Here's my setup:


JVC RS2

Lumagen VisionPro video processor

Parasound AVS 2500 (looking to upgrade in a few years, this is getting long in the teeth)


I don't do netflix streaming. i'm out in the boonies on wifi with about 1.4mbs download capability which competes with my 2 teenage sons playing xbox.


Speed is very important. I watch a LOT of DVD's (hardly any TV, I run about 2,000 hrs through my projector, 90% of it is DVDs.


I'm looking seriously at the OPPO BDP-83, I just wonder if I'll be taking advantage of much of it's capabilities since I have the Lumagen for all my scaling needs. Do I really need it or should I aim lower? (LG BD390, Samsumg BDP 3600 or another ?)


----------



## ishoong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nealh* /forum/post/17535881
> 
> 
> wow the comments on the PS3 regarding PQ/SQ vary so much. Most say all Blu-ray players are pretty close in PQ. SQ has also been reported to be very good on the PS3.
> 
> 
> I need a second player but I have see to see anything is as versatile as a PS3 at $300 price range. The panny look good but do not stream from my compute. The LG 390 has had sync issues.
> 
> 
> I just keep coming back to the PS3 as the best overall option with the most features and suppot.



Maybe I have the old PS3 which only do pcm to my AVR and the Panny able to bitstream instead. So seems like my Elite AVR able to do a better job on decoding the audio than PS3.


However, tonight I tried the Panny BD60 to play a whole movie the first time... bang! the freezing issue came up ~75min! and I already got the latest firmware! I can't live with this, my 3 yr old PS3 never did that to me. So I am going to return the Panny tomorrow. Now should I go all the way to Oppo? but it seem the Oppo will be overkill for me since I only need a simple BD player with good PQ & SQ. If I pay that much money on the Oppo, it better able to stream MKV, MP4, divx, vob files from my file server like the LG390 but the lip sync issue on the LG is a big no no!


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ishoong* /forum/post/17536675
> 
> 
> Maybe I have the old PS3 which only do pcm to my AVR and the Panny able to bitstream instead. So seems like my Elite AVR able to do a better job on decoding the audio than PS3.



There should be no difference. Maybe you watched a movie on your BD60 that had better audio.


----------



## ishoong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/17536687
> 
> 
> There should be no difference. Maybe you watched a movie on your BD60 that had better audio.



No, same disc and do a A-B compare


----------



## Vive Ardyss

Would the Oppo '83 be the best choice for a player at the $500 mark for best DVD upconversion?


----------



## ishoong

Just mistakenly choose LPCM on the Panny BD60! Wow! can't imagine how bad it is! Sure my PS3 did a better job decoding to LPCM than the Panny. But bitstream from Panny to my AVR is still a lot lot better!


----------



## cwt4

I want a pioneer blu ray player to go with my pioneer AVR and kuro 500m. Any recommendations and how do they hold up to others on the market?


----------



## Vive Ardyss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ishoong* /forum/post/17536761
> 
> 
> Just mistakenly choose LPCM on the Panny BD60! Wow! can't imagine how bad it is! Sure my PS3 did a better job decoding to LPCM than the Panny. But bitstream from Panny to my AVR is still a lot lot better!



Are you saying that the internal decoding of signals in your Panny 60 to LPCM sounded bad compared to bitstreaming? Just asking because I am finding similar things with my Panny BD10A -- something just doesn't sound right when I play TrueHD tracks as decoded to PCM in my Panny and sent out over HDMI; it's like the audio is "weak" or something...


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vive Ardyss* /forum/post/17537062
> 
> 
> Are you saying that the internal decoding of signals in your Panny 60 to LPCM sounded bad compared to bitstreaming? Just asking because I am finding similar things with my Panny BD10A -- something just doesn't sound right when I play TrueHD tracks as decoded to PCM in my Panny and sent out over HDMI; it's like the audio is "weak" or something...



As you know, the BD10A has an LFE bug that reduces the sub output by an extra 5dB when sending PCM over HDMI. In other words, there's a flaw with that particular player that makes for weak audio.


----------



## ganz

I’m looking for a little advice and I know this is the place to get it. I’m a semi retired Home Theater enthusiast making the move to blu-ray. I bought into HD-DVD and we all know what happened there. I currently download HD content from satellite with limited titles. I think I want an inexpensive model for now so I can spread the word and avoid getting SD DVDs for Christmas this year. Here is want I found:

LG BD370

Sony BDP-S360

Panny DMP-BD80K

Sammy BD-P1600

Sammy BD-P3600

Thanks


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ishoong* /forum/post/17536675
> 
> 
> If I pay that much money on the Oppo, it better able to stream MKV, MP4, divx, vob files from my file server like the LG390 but the lip sync issue on the LG is a big no no!



The OPPO does not currently have network streaming. Or MP4 support.


-Bill


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vive Ardyss* /forum/post/17536700
> 
> 
> Would the Oppo '83 be the best choice for a player at the $500 mark for best DVD upconversion?



Could you repeat the question?


-Bill


----------



## nealh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ishoong* /forum/post/17536675
> 
> 
> Maybe I have the old PS3 which only do pcm to my AVR and the Panny able to bitstream instead. So seems like my Elite AVR able to do a better job on decoding the audio than PS3.
> 
> 
> However, tonight I tried the Panny BD60 to play a whole movie the first time... bang! the freezing issue came up ~75min! and I already got the latest firmware! I can't live with this, my 3 yr old PS3 never did that to me. So I am going to return the Panny tomorrow. Now should I go all the way to Oppo? but it seem the Oppo will be overkill for me since I only need a simple BD player with good PQ & SQ. If I pay that much money on the Oppo, it better able to stream MKV, MP4, divx, vob files from my file server like the LG390 but the lip sync issue on the LG is a big no no!



I cant see spending $500 on Blu-ray player without comparing it to a PS3 directly and there is no way for me to do this. I have the "newer" skku 80gb with no PS2 playback.


I think it sounds great on my setup...Pio Vsx-01, Ascend 340 SE F/C/R and A2-300 eD sub.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ganz* /forum/post/17537487
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a little advice and I know this is the place to get it. I'm a semi retired Home Theater enthusiast making the move to blu-ray. I bought into HD-DVD and we all know what happened there. I currently download HD content from satellite with limited titles. I think I want an inexpensive model for now so I can spread the word and avoid getting SD DVDs for Christmas this year. Here is want I found:
> 
> LG BD370
> 
> Sony BDP-S360
> 
> Panny DMP-BD80K
> 
> Sammy BD-P1600
> 
> Sammy BD-P3600
> 
> Thanks



If you want netflix streaming, go for the LG or the Sammy 1600 which is only $150 many places. If you don't have netflix, you should really consider it. The price of a single blu-ray will pay for 2 months of netflix, which amounts to about 15 blu-ray rentals and unlimited streaming. I use my player much more now that I have a streaming one.


----------



## raymondeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymondeast* /forum/post/17534479
> 
> 
> hi what do you guys think is better the samsung 3600 or the lg 390? i want to be able to stream video and play movies from a usb key or a external hard drive connected via usb key i will play mkv files..and iam in canada so i will not get netflix is there anything in canada we get to stream for free?.....



can anyone help? i have to get the player before the sale ends..


----------



## seanw

I've been to the respective pages for the JVC XVBP1 and the Insignia NS-BRDVD3, but I'd still like others' opinions about which is the smarter buy, vs. any other favorites from that price regime. (I'm willing to buy refurbished from reputable dealers.) A player like the LG390 is twice as much as these, and while I like all of the features that it offers, it's more than I can spend for now.


My priorities for a Blu-Ray player are 1080/24p output (which I understand can be assumed of any modern player) and quality of DVD upconversion. I don't yet have Netflix, but am considering it, which makes the Insignia attractive. Ability to play other filetypes form USB is an interesting plus, but not a dealmaker/dealbreaker. If someone thinks there are other qualities I really ought to be considering, feel free to pipe up.


(I should say that I'm also aware of a package deal that brings the Sony BDP-N460 down into this price range, if anyone has specific thoughts about how it competes.)


----------



## EricU

I need HELP! picking a Blu ray player for my master BR,


The current equipment that I have in the room is:


Sony 720p LCD tv/ which will be replaced with a 1080 55" LCD or LED in the near future

Dish Network HD receiver

Onkyo HTRC 160 AVR (no ethernet port)

MB Quart floor standing Fronts

Ceiling mounted rears

TSC center channel & sub

Sony upconverting 400 disc DVD player

Kid's XBX 360 & Wii


I have a $50 gift card from BB that is burning a hole in my wallet wanting to be used. Also, I have an internet connection right behind the equipment stand.


We mostly watch TV, movies and hopefully soon streamed Netflix. I would also like to stream Pandora through the AVR.


I was looking at the Samsung 1600 and 3600, but have read some bad reviews on them,


1)Is this just the bad apples that we hear from, I dont seem to read too many negatives about the Sonys, Pioneers and Panasonics?

2)Is Samsung the only Blu ray player that streams Pandora?

3)Does the Samsung 1600 stream Pandora? Pandora says yes, the Sammy site doesn't mention it









4)Does the 1600 stream Netflix in 1080?

5)The Sammy site says that the 1600 requires addl memory for BD Live, but says it does NOT have USB 2.0 - How does it use addl memory?

6)Should I bale on the Samsungs? If so then what?


----------



## Orangeballer

Total newbie here looking for his first Blu-Ray player. I have a Panny PZ80U and a Linksys WRT54GS router. I'm looking for a Blu-Ray that can connect to Netflix wirelessly, if possible, and is somewhere around $200. I'm only looking to watch movies both from Blu-Ray and SD disks and from Netflix. I've seen several models that offer Netflix (such as the BD370) but don't offer wireless. I've read some things about powerline or DVD adapters (?) that I could use to stream Netflix wirelessly. Is this true? Is there some other way to stream Netflix wirelessly? I'm assuming that since I only have one cable outlet downstairs that I can't connect my TV, Blu Ray, modem, router, and DVR all to one, or can I? Thanks for any help you guys can give.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricU* /forum/post/17539190
> 
> 
> 1)Is this just the bad apples that we hear from, I dont seem to read too many negatives about the Sonys, Pioneers and Panasonics? Don't know what to tell you. I've never had a problem with my samsung.
> 
> 2)Is Samsung the only Blu ray player that streams Pandora? AFAIK
> 
> 3)Does the Samsung 1600 stream Pandora? Pandora says yes, the Sammy site doesn't mention it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does
> 
> 4)Does the 1600 stream Netflix in 1080? Nobody streams netflix in 1080. 720 is as good as it gets, and only on titles listed as HD.
> 
> 5)The Sammy site says that the 1600 requires addl memory for BD Live, but says it does NOT have USB 2.0 - How does it use addl memory? It has 2 USB slots. Either can be for BD Live. But keep in mind that BD live is totally worthless.
> 
> 6)Should I bale on the Samsungs? If so then what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like my insignia as well, but it doesn't do pandora. Your only other choice is sony.



Some answers above.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Orangeballer* /forum/post/17539196
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a Blu-Ray that can connect to Netflix wirelessly, if possible, and is somewhere around $200.



Get any streaming player you like plus a wireless bridge (also called wireless gaming adapter). They can be found for $40 and up. Don't know how well powerline adapters work, but I suppose it would be fine too.


----------



## bamafamily

Looking for my first Blu-Ray player. The only must have is analog outputs as my old Yammy does not have any HDMI capability and I want the HD sound experience......thanks....

bama

---------------------------------


My outdated equipment:


Audio:

Receiver - Yamaha HTR-5250 (RXV496) 5.1 (DD and DTS)

Speakers - Paradigm Mini Monitors (4), CC-300 and an SVS PB10 subwoofer


Visual:

TV - SXRD KDS-60A3000


Misc:

Dish Network VIP 622

Xbox 360

Netflix Account

Harmony 686 remote

Currently using PLAYON through my Xbox for Media streaming

--------------------------------------


----------



## Joxer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Orangeballer* /forum/post/17539196
> 
> 
> Total newbie here looking for his first Blu-Ray player. I have a Panny PZ80U and a Linksys WRT54GS router. I'm looking for a Blu-Ray that can connect to Netflix wirelessly, if possible, and is somewhere around $200. I'm only looking to watch movies both from Blu-Ray and SD disks and from Netflix. I've seen several models that offer Netflix (such as the BD370) but don't offer wireless. I've read some things about powerline or DVD adapters (?) that I could use to stream Netflix wirelessly. Is this true? Is there some other way to stream Netflix wirelessly? I'm assuming that since I only have one cable outlet downstairs that I can't connect my TV, Blu Ray, modem, router, and DVR all to one, or can I? Thanks for any help you guys can give.




The only BluRay Player around $200 or less with built-in wireless network is one of the Best Buy Insignia models. Or you can get a model with wired network connection say the LG BD370 on sale for under $150 and add an external wireless access point or adaptor or powerline adaptor to it, or rearrange so a router is in the same area as the bluray player.


----------



## Onykonewb

I am looking for a basic bluray player with good PQ and SQ. all the extras like streaming this and that i dont care about. I just want a good reliable BDPlayer for Blu ray discs!


What can you guys recommend?


----------



## EricU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Onykonewb* /forum/post/17540995
> 
> 
> I am looking for a basic bluray player with good PQ and SQ. all the extras like streaming this and that i dont care about. I just want a good reliable BDPlayer for Blu ray discs!
> 
> 
> What can you guys recommend?



Last week Fry's in Concord, CA had some Sony closeouts for $66, me and my buddy almost bought three of them for presents!


Eric


----------



## Vive Ardyss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/17537499
> 
> 
> Could you repeat the question?
> 
> 
> -Bill



I am looking for opinions outside your own, Bill, which I have already taken into consideration and appreciate.


----------



## EricU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2)Is Samsung the only Blu ray player that streams Pandora? *Sony N460 does too*



Are you sure the Sony N460 streams Pandora? It is not listed on the Sony Style web site.


Thanks, Eric


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricU* /forum/post/17541155
> 
> 
> Are you sure the Sony N460 streams Pandora? It is not listed on the Sony Style web site.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Eric



Oops. You're right. the Sony does Slacker Radio, not Pandora. Post corrected.


----------



## cwt4

Can I get some opinions on the Pioneer BDP-320 vs various samsung models? Thanks


----------



## Cads




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cwt4* /forum/post/17541421
> 
> 
> Can I get some opinions on the Pioneer BDP-320 vs various samsung models? Thanks



The BDP-320 being of the same PQ/SQ of the BPD-51FD makes it one of the best players on the market. I suggest reading reviews of the BDP-51FD and keeping in mind the improvements of the BDP-320.


----------



## PunjabiM3

Alright folks I have been thinking of getting a Blu-ray player for my home theatre setup. I have been using my PS3 (original 60GB version) with no problems but am wondering if I should buy a stand-alone player for (potential) better audio support and video quality. Here is my current setup:


Sharp LC-52d62u 1080p LCD (purchased Jan '07)...will upgrade next year to newer

Pioneer Elite VSX-21TXH AV receiver

Polk audio RTi fronts, CSi center, FXi surrounds. PSW-650 subwoofer.

PS3 60Gb original version

Xbox 360

Wii

Comcast HD box

Oppo DV-981HD (purchased Feb '07)


So here are some questions I have:

1. Would there be a noticeable difference in video and sound quality by going to the current generation of BD players compared to my PS3?


2. I was thinking of getting a Pioneer BDP-320 or the Elite BDP-23FD to "match" the Elite receiver I have. I have read that these players are slow and (at least for the 320) have not addressed some issues that have been present for years in the Pioneer line-up of BD players. Can someone elaborate on this please.


3. If looking to spend upwards of $300-400 on a BD player, are there any that stand out as the "must haves"? Mainly I am looking for best video and sound quality over having every bell and whistle. But at the same time it must be solid on the more important features of playback if that makes sense.


Thanks in advance. I hope to get some feedback on this!


----------



## lemt

Some one can help me to answer my question below :

I would like to known which BD Player can read type file AVI , WMM and have a good upscale to 1080p. I am just return the Pana BD60 because it don't read AVI and WMM file and the upscaling on it is not as good as which one on my SD DVD player Toshiba .

Any suggestion please

Thanks .


----------



## jtenn

While at Wal-Mart today I stopped and looked at the Blu-ray players. They had the Panasonic DMP-BD601 and the Samsung BD-P1590. Which would be the better choice between these 2?


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtenn* /forum/post/17545085
> 
> 
> While at Wal-Mart today I stopped and looked at the Blu-ray players. They had the Panasonic DMP-BD601 and the Samsung BD-P1590. Which would be the better choice between these 2?



The Panasonic, unless you want Netflix streaming.


----------



## ishoong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PunjabiM3* /forum/post/17544204
> 
> 
> Alright folks I have been thinking of getting a Blu-ray player for my home theatre setup. I have been using my PS3 (original 60GB version) with no problems but am wondering if I should buy a stand-alone player for (potential) better audio support and video quality. Here is my current setup:
> 
> 
> Sharp LC-52d62u 1080p LCD (purchased Jan '07)...will upgrade next year to newer
> 
> Pioneer Elite VSX-21TXH AV receiver
> 
> Polk audio RTi fronts, CSi center, FXi surrounds. PSW-650 subwoofer.
> 
> PS3 60Gb original version
> 
> Xbox 360
> 
> Wii
> 
> Comcast HD box
> 
> Oppo DV-981HD (purchased Feb '07)
> 
> 
> So here are some questions I have:
> 
> 1. Would there be a noticeable difference in video and sound quality by going to the current generation of BD players compared to my PS3?
> 
> 
> 2. I was thinking of getting a Pioneer BDP-320 or the Elite BDP-23FD to "match" the Elite receiver I have. I have read that these players are slow and (at least for the 320) have not addressed some issues that have been present for years in the Pioneer line-up of BD players. Can someone elaborate on this please.
> 
> 
> 3. If looking to spend upwards of $300-400 on a BD player, are there any that stand out as the "must haves"? Mainly I am looking for best video and sound quality over having every bell and whistle. But at the same time it must be solid on the more important features of playback if that makes sense.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance. I hope to get some feedback on this!



I am on the same boat as you and I already posted that a few days ago. Have a 60G PS3 & Elite VSX23 but keep struggling will a stand alone player give a better PQ/SQ. I end up pull the plug and give a Panny BD60 a try. Wow! it really make a huge difference on SQ! The sound field really more open when sending bitstream to the AVR. However, my BD60 did hit the "freeze" issue so I am looking to try the Pio BDP-320 next.


----------



## generallee

Vizio has posted a new player on their site
http://www.vizio.com/vbr110.html 

It has a internet connection and is very low cost as compaired to other players. The site says comming soon so They are probably being shipped to retailers for Christmas release.

The online user manual makes interesting reading.


----------



## generallee

In looking at the Vizio internnet connectivity section of their set up it says "In order to connect to BD LIVE one must have a high speed internet connection and a FAT 32 USB device.


I am dumb so I have a couple of stupid questions.


Do they mean "you must have the ethernet connection 10 base T tied directly to a computer......home network......router and not just connected to a cable modem?"


Is BD Live direct internet streaming like netflix?

I am confused '

Do most blu Ray players use their own remotes to contact streaming media and is Vizio implying that they require one to use computer controls?


Since I don't know what BD Live is, I really need to read a beginners book


----------



## mdavej

BD Live is just a little useless extra content downloaded from the internet. Many players don't have any memory for storing this content, so you have to plug in a thumb drive. Connect to your network however you wish, so long as you have access to the internet. It's no different that putting another pc on your network that you want to give internet access. If you only have a cable modem with one port, you need to add a switch or router to put more devices on your network. The player is controlled with it's own remote and has nothing to do with any other computers on your network.


BD live is a kind of streaming. However, unlike netflix and the like, it's completely useless. If you completely forget BD live exists, you won't be missing anything.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17550395
> 
> 
> BD live is a kind of streaming. However, unlike netflix and the like, it's completely useless. If you completely forget BD live exists, you won't be missing anything.



I think Sony's "MovieIQ" feature (which I tried on "The Taking of Pelham 123") has potential; the idea is to integrate an IMBD-like reference into the movie-watching experience.


I agree that there's not much BD-Live material out there now that's worth much. I'm not sure this will always be true.


----------



## poopiehead

my panasonic BD10a is SLOW!!


loaded up Slumdog last night and it took over 5 minutes after loading, and fast forwarding through the previews...


I want something faster.


mandatory feature...5.1 or 7.1 analogue output with self decoding DTS-MA and TrueHD.


the BD10a is only good for DTS-core and it's "good enough" and I'm not complaining at all on the sound or video capabilities...just loading speeds, 2.0 spec and a built in ethernet. I have hardwired a ethernet cable so wifi not a critical feature.


from my quick search for the best value units...


panasonic BD80

Pioneer 320/23

Sony S760 or older S550

Samsung 2600


brand matching is good but not critical (TV is sony) as I'm sure I'll be on a plasma next year (panasonic or samsung)


of course I could go nuts and get a denon, Oppo, higher model sony/pioneer but I'm realistic....


I don't listen to CD's, rarely "upconvert" DVD's anymore and don't care much about netflicks or online programing with my blu-ray.


----------



## PunjabiM3

Will a blue-ray player such as the Pioneer 320 or Sony BDP-N460 have better DVD upconverting than my current Oppo DV-981HD?


----------



## Vive Ardyss

I saw in the recent _Home Theater Magazine's_ Blu-ray player guide that Panasonic has a player that costs like $800...is this so?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vive Ardyss* /forum/post/17555275
> 
> 
> I saw in the recent _Home Theater Magazine's_ Blu-ray player guide that Panasonic has a player that costs like $800...is this so?



A quick search of "panasonic blu-ray" at Amazon will give you the answer.


Was the magazine guide secretive about the model #?


-Bill


----------



## generallee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17550395
> 
> 
> BD Live is just a little useless extra content downloaded from the internet. Many players don't have any memory for storing this content, so you have to plug in a thumb drive. Connect to your network however you wish, so long as you have access to the internet. It's no different that putting another pc on your network that you want to give internet access. If you only have a cable modem with one port, you need to add a switch or router to put more devices on your network. The player is controlled with it's own remote and has nothing to do with any other computers on your network.
> 
> 
> BD live is a kind of streaming. However, unlike netflix and the like, it's completely useless. If you completely forget BD live exists, you won't be missing anything.



Downloaded the user manual and U are right.....all I need to do is plug in a thumb drive into USB port. What I am not clear about though is how does the player contact Netflix or for that matter any other service for downloads? It appears that this player has all that is needed including all of the codecs and 7-1 surround so for the offered price it looks like a winner.


----------



## generallee

Walmart has just released a flash that Blu Ray players will be $78 and 50 inch TV for $578 on Black Friday. Wow


----------



## DomLando

My dad wants a Blu-ray player for Christmas this year. He has a 46" Sony Bravia with no sound set up. A sound set up might be something he purchases in the future though. He wants a Sony player I guess to match the TV but I am looking for the best player around for the price. I am looking to spend no more than $250. He is also interested in streaming Netflix. I use my PS3 as my player and do not know to much about the stand alone players so I figured this was the best place to ask for any help. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DomLando* /forum/post/17556242
> 
> 
> My dad wants a Blu-ray player for Christmas this year. He has a 46" Sony Bravia with no sound set up. A sound set up might be something he purchases in the future though. He wants a Sony player I guess to match the TV but I am looking for the best player around for the price. I am looking to spend no more than $250. He is also interested in streaming Netflix. I use my PS3 as my player and do not know to much about the stand alone players so I figured this was the best place to ask for any help. Thanks in advance guys!



If he wants a Sony player and NetFlix streaming, the N460 is the only choice. Buy.com has it for $199 and free shipping, which fits your budget. Does he need wireless, or will ethernet to the player be easy enough? If ethernet is not an option, the options with built-in wireless and Netflix are the LG BD390, Samsung P3600, and Insignia WBRDVD.


There's no real advantage to a Sony player matching a Sony TV, but the N460 isn't a bad player and it's not super overpriced either, so that may be the best choice if for no other reason than it's what your dad wants. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Cads

Sony BDP-N460 Blu-ray Disc Player

Pros:

- Bravia sync (if you have a compatible Sony TV)

- a lot of providers

- Load times are nominal

- Firmware updates were quick out of the box

- Wonderful up-conversion of DVD titles

- Lights on player are not at all distracting (and can be adjusted)


----------



## seanw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *generallee* /forum/post/17555811
> 
> 
> Walmart has just released a flash that Blu Ray players will be $78 and 50 inch TV for $578 on Black Friday. Wow



I just went to walmart.com and looked at their LCD TVs "store items" -- nothing that's exactly 50". Under "plasma TVs," there's one: a Sanyo 720p plasma, currently retailing for $868. In the past stores have had special models just for Black Friday, but I think it's safe to guess that this 50" TV will probably be a 720p plasma.


----------



## Onykonewb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seanw* /forum/post/17556770
> 
> 
> I just went to walmart.com and looked at their LCD TVs "store items" -- nothing that's exactly 50". Under "plasma TVs," there's one: a Sanyo 720p plasma, currently retailing for $868. In the past stores have had special models just for Black Friday, but I think it's safe to guess that this 50" TV will probably be a 720p plasma.



Walmart's Black Friday Deals - http://money.cnn.com/2009/11/17/news...ex.htm?cnn=yes


----------



## seanw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Onykonewb* /forum/post/17556826
> 
> 
> Walmart's Black Friday Deals - http://money.cnn.com/2009/11/17/news...ex.htm?cnn=yes



Heh, I was exactly right.


I agree w/ the story -- I think the 32" Westinghouse LCD for $250 at Target might be the best Black Friday deal for a TV.


----------



## mig1980

Hi there everyone. I want the best blue ray player for the money. I have a 50" Panasonic plasma S1 model, and will be getting a Denon AVR-2310ci to pipe everything through. I have an unopened Sam BD-P1600 at home but have read a lot of problems with playing movies, and hand shake with the Denon receiver.


Can anyone recommend a better player for about the same price that streams Pandora or alike?


----------



## rangaswamy

Im considering making the switch to Blue ray and i need to buy a blue ray player. My main purpose will be to watch movies on Blue ray and dvd. I dont game too much but if can get a ps3 for another 50-80 bucks then i will shell out extra.


I have been looking at the Sammy 3600 and 4500 players and seems like a lot of unhappy customers with regards to the unit breaking after a few days. I want to limit my budget to below 300 as far as possible

Pq wise i didnt see any negatives.


My question is: compared to the latest br players, is there any support that is not in ps3 such as a particular audio decoding etc?

Is there any advantage to getting a standalone blue ray player?


Here is my setup


50Pz85U (Im super satisfied with this TV, i returned an aquos 64U for this one)

Onkyo 606, Infinity P362B, Klipsch surround speakers, Infinity PC250 center,


----------



## chanwahyaoh

Everytime I see someone recommend a blu-ray player, i search on it and see mixed reviews. I'm getting confused.


I have Samsung LN32B640 tv (32", 1080p, 120Hz) and am only using 2.1 sound through a sound bar. This is set up in my bedroom, so I don't care about surround/sq.


I have an xbox 360, so I don't need streaming netflix or any connectivity options.


All i want is a straight up blu-ray player with above-average upscaling capabilities, and quick usability. Something towards the bottom half of the price spectrum would be preferred...


Thanks guys!


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chanwahyaoh* /forum/post/17558888
> 
> 
> Everytime I see someone recommend a blu-ray player, i search on it and see mixed reviews. I'm getting confused.
> 
> 
> I have Samsung LN32B640 tv (32", 1080p, 120Hz) and am only using 2.1 sound through a sound bar. This is set up in my bedroom, so I don't care about surround/sq.
> 
> 
> I have an xbox 360, so I don't need streaming netflix or any connectivity options.
> 
> 
> All i want is a straight up blu-ray player with above-average upscaling capabilities, and quick usability. Something towards the bottom half of the price spectrum would be preferred...
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!



You sound like a good candidate for the JVC XV-BP1.


----------



## chanwahyaoh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17558896
> 
> 
> You sound like a good candidate for the JVC XV-BP1.



Much obliged, my friend.


----------



## CobaltDragon

Need a little help on deciding between a few players. My max is $200, prefer under $150, though.


I want a player that does BD well, NetFlix, and YouTube. I want a player that I'm not likely to have BD compatibility issues with, BD seems so finicky as far as discs not working on certain players, firmware updates needed for some discs, lip sync problems, etc. I don't want 5 years down the road to have all the new BDs coming out not working right on my player and the manufacturer is no longer doing updates for the player (understandably)!


I don't care about audio output options, I will be using HDMI directly to my Samsung LN46A650...no multi-speaker setup in this room.


I am looking at the LG BD370, Insignia NS-BRDVD3, and Sony BDP-N460, prices are $145, $99 (on BF), and $200 respectively.


I would go with the Insignia, but I worry about reliability and compatibility in the years ahead. The Sony and LG seem more similar, and I'm not sure if the $50 premium on the Sony is worth it.


I currently have a Xbox 360 hooked up and use NetFlix on it and play DVDs on it and stream video files to it from my PC, but I want a standalone player so game discs don't always have to be swapped out of the 360 for my son to watch a DVD. Standalones also use a lot less wattage than the 360. Plus if I ever decide to not be a paid Xbox Live member, I will have something for NetFlix streaming.


----------



## Buckeye911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seanw* /forum/post/17557075
> 
> 
> Heh, I was exactly right.
> 
> 
> I agree w/ the story -- I think the 32" Westinghouse LCD for $250 at Target might be the best Black Friday deal for a TV.



+1. I've had a 32" Westinghouse in my bedroom for three years and it's been pretty solid. It took me forever to dial in the settings but eventually the picture got to be very good. The TV had a lot of quirks for the first year but they seem to have worked themselves out.


----------



## Ben Franklin

Viewing on a 32" TV, you don't need anything special as far as upscaling capabilities. Your TV itself probably does a good enough job. Upscaling differences are quite subtle and are most noticeable on an 100 inch image.


----------



## generallee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mig1980* /forum/post/17557548
> 
> 
> Hi there everyone. I want the best blue ray player for the money. I have a 50" Panasonic plasma S1 model, and will be getting a Denon AVR-2310ci to pipe everything through. I have an unopened Sam BD-P1600 at home but have read a lot of problems with playing movies, and hand shake with the Denon receiver.
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a better player for about the same price that streams Pandora or alike?



I have the Denon 2309CI and have had zero problems other than the funky remote which I replaced with a Logi Harmony. I have a HDDVD and am looking for the Blu Ray to go along with it.

Post by BATPIG will help you with set up using the HDCP port and a optical connection to the Denon for the sound. The HDMI can also be used for the sound. The Denon has to be "taught" as to what ever you are using and the Audyessey component is great.


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ben Franklin* /forum/post/17559593
> 
> 
> Viewing on a 32" TV, you don't need anything special as far as upscaling capabilities. Your TV itself probably does a good enough job. Upscaling differences are quite subtle and are most noticeable on an 100 inch image.



I agree. And with a 32" set, you don't even need Blu-ray.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/17561074
> 
> 
> I agree. And with a 32" set, you don't even need Blu-ray.



You do if you're sitting 5' away or closer. However, if you're 8' or further, you don't even need an HD set.


----------



## Vive Ardyss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/17555553
> 
> 
> A quick search of "panasonic blu-ray" at Amazon will give you the answer.
> 
> 
> Was the magazine guide secretive about the model #?
> 
> 
> -Bill



It was in the latest issue of the magazine, and it was listed in order with every BD player model currently available, in a chart...I didn't catch which model number it was, but I suppose I can look it up. Just figured someone may know about it on here.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vive Ardyss* /forum/post/17561195
> 
> 
> It was in the latest issue of the magazine, and it was listed in order with every BD player model currently available, in a chart...I didn't catch which model number it was, but I suppose I can look it up. Just figured someone may know about it on here.


 DMP-B15 Portable Blu Ray Player


----------



## Vive Ardyss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/17561260
> 
> DMP-B15 Portable Blu Ray Player



Ahhhhh -- that must have been what it was, their portable player. Thanks, Stew! I was shocked to think they may have had a "flagship" standalone player that retailed for $800!!


----------



## Stew4msu

Yes, they kind of hid the word "portable" in small type under the comments section of the chart.


----------



## Vive Ardyss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/17561276
> 
> 
> Yes, they kind of hid the word "portable" in small type under the comments section of the chart.



Was it actually mentioned in the Home Theater guide under the model? I didn't even see that...


----------



## Stew4msu

No, not under the model. Under the far right column (comments).


----------



## Vive Ardyss

Ahhhh...OK. Gotta look the mag over again. Thanks, Stew.


----------



## djm3801

I am planning to buy my son a Blu-ray and he has a Samsung LCD. Obviously would like a similar brand of Blu-ray as they integrate very nicely. But research I am doing here is almost consistently scary on Samsung Blu-ray not only on hardware but on firmware as well. Netflix and extras are important, but he does not burn movies and will be likely renting or buying blu rays for most of his use. I am leaning toward Sony460 or LG390 as opposed to ANYTHING Samsung has right now, in spite of his preference. Am i being overly paranoid? I am a reliability FIRST person.


Thanks for opinions. Forum a great resource.


----------



## luigionlsd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djm3801* /forum/post/17562982
> 
> 
> I am planning to buy my son a Blu-ray and he has a Samsung LCD. Obviously would like a similar brand of Blu-ray as they integrate very nicely. But research I am doing here is almost consistently scary on Samsung Blu-ray not only on hardware but on firmware as well. Netflix and extras are important, but he does not burn movies and will be likely renting or buying blu rays for most of his use. I am leaning toward Sony460 or LG390 as opposed to ANYTHING Samsung has right now, in spite of his preference. Am i being overly paranoid? I am a reliability FIRST person.
> 
> 
> Thanks for opinions. Forum a great resource.



It's a very old player (first BD player in the US), but I've got the Samsung BD-P1000, and although I'd expect it to be slow and not very feature packed (it's not), it took up to a month before Samsung would push a FW update making some discs playable. Word is the later Samsung units are better about compatibility, but I'd still go wtih something like Sony, LG, Panasonic or Pioneer. I've also got a Panasonic BD35 and a 20gb PS3, and I have no complaints whatsoever about the Panasonic - wonderful player!


Owned Samsung BD-P1000 since June 2007

Owned PS3 since March 2007

Owned Panasonic BD35 since December 2008


----------



## femi

Does Oppo BDP 83 upconvert DVD better than the Tosh HD-XA2? Thx


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

I currently have a P1000 (purchased refrub, February '07) and P2550 (purchased refurb, February '09), and also had a UP5000 (purchased open-box, July '08).


The only problem I've ever had was the UP5000 being bricked by a bad firmware update the day I bought it. It was a good enough deal (mis-priced open-box) that I elected to have it repaired instead of returning. It worked perfectly after that with several subsequent successful firmware upgrades.


The P1000 is still running just fine in the bedroom after a 1yr run in the main theater, though it's starting to get finicky with scratched discs. The P2550 is currently not being used since I have an Oppo BDP-83 ( shortened version of my review in November issue of Electronic House) in as reference for reviewing other players. The P2550 has performed flawlessly for me, though plenty of others have had heat-related problems that have not manifested in my unit.


The P2550 will likely make its way to the bedroom or living room, and the P1000 to whichever room is left. The P2550 would see more use in the bedroom, but may go to the living room so we can have Netflix playback in all three rooms (bedroom already has TivoHD). If the P1000 dies tomorrow, a week, or a year from now I'll still consider it a good player that's performed well for nearly 3 years. I'd say the same for the P2550 since it was an absolute bargain for the performance it's provided.


All that said, I probably wouldn't buy from the current Samsung line either, save possibly a good deal on a refurb P1600/1590 for bedroom use. Their move away from Reon in their mid-high level players has made them a far poorer value proposition. I'd personally either go with the BD390 for features or JVC XV-BP1 for DVD scaling performance and speed at a very low price.


----------



## snmhanson

I am looking for a BD player for a new media room we are finishing up. Will currently pair with an older Hitachi 50" 720p LCD rear projection but we are going to go front projection in the near future so upconversion will be a factor. We will use it almost exclusively for watching movies with very little-if any music playing from it. I am looking at spending anywhere from $0 up to around $550 or so. The Oppo certainly has quite a following and it looks like a nice player to me but I just don't know if I need it or not. I have also considered the Denon DVD-3800BDCI on clearance at $579 but don't know much about it other than it is a prior generation model that is being closed-out. It seems to get pretty good reviews though. Then of course there are the slew of lower priced players from Sony, LG, etc... that I don't know much about either. I don't have a problem paying $500 or so for a BD player as long as I am benefiting that much more compared to a lower priced model. Netflix and other internet streaming would be a nice added feature with this player but not the most important thing on the list though. The most important factors are (in order of importance) video quality, sound quality, upconversion quality and extra features (the last two could possibly be swapped as there are other components in my system that can handle the upconversion). Disc compatability is also something that would fall towards the top of the list as well but that should be a given so I didn't add it. As far as equipment goes, if it matters, I am currently going to be running it through a Marantz SR5300 feeding a NAD T-973, but I will likely moving to a pre-pro soon (likely an Emo UMC-1). I have some smaller Def Tech Mythos speakers, however, like everything else I will soon be upgrading those as well to towers and a matching center.


So, what do you guys recommend? My toughest challenge is determining if it is worth $500 for an Oppo or the Denon versus $200 or so for another brand.


Thanks for any advice,


Matt


----------



## bman289

Hi All,


Just wanted to get some opinions on this and knew AVS was the place to do it.


I'm getting the XMAS list together and don't know whether to go with option:


1) XBox 360 Elite ($299) AND a stand-alone Blu-Ray Player ($150-$300)...


2) PS3 ($299)


3) PS3 and eventually build a Home Theater PC to interface with my home server


This equipment will eventually be in a dedicated, themed theater room with front projection, etc. I want to eventually use my existing file server to store movies and probably use Windows 7 Media Center to retrieve them.


I know you can use the XBox 360 as a Media Center Extender, which may even eliminate the need for a HTPC. I also know the PS3 has a Blu-Ray player but not sure of eithers audio capabilities (I would want to go into my Pioneer Elite A/V Receiver with audio, maybe video also). We're not huge gamers but things are getting so cool in the console world I could see getting into it a bit at this point.


Any thoughts on which equipment would be the most flexible? Big opened-ended question I know, but there's a lot of expertise on here.


Thanks in advance!

Bman


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *femi* /forum/post/17563062
> 
> 
> Does Oppo BDP 83 upconvert DVD better than the Tosh HD-XA2? Thx



according to a few peeps who have both, the '83' might be a 'hair' better. any difference mostly visible on larger front projection screens, not so much on a smaller flat panel.


----------



## 08-450dually

Can somebody tell me which budget BR players do a great job for the money of upconversion. Need to buy one for my budy's birthday tomorrow.


thanks


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *08-450dually* /forum/post/17567460
> 
> 
> Can somebody tell me which budget BR players do a great job for the money of upconversion. Need to buy one for my budy's birthday tomorrow.
> 
> 
> thanks



One that's been recommended many, many times in this thread, the JVC XV-BP1 does an excellent job and should fit into the low end of the budget category.


Mike T


----------



## dgsg

Only interested in the best picture quality. Audio out is stereo only through a Yamaha 200w receiver/amp to large (4) way floor speakers. Looking at these two players, also open to other suggestions.

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-mJLq47t...60.html?tp=171 

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-mJLq47t...65.html?tp=171


----------



## mbyrnes

Get the cheap Sony. It would do everything you need for video. If you want to spend $500 go with OPPO (sponser here, up top). Best one around as it does about everything possible (CD, SACD, DVD, DVDA, Blu).


----------



## Paradox-SJ

Or just do this:

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-lviad8F...0K.html?tp=171


----------



## hdblu

get a Oppo Player you will be happy with it, it has a VRS Video processor inside that is a very nice processor.


----------



## mikieson

Im talking about the ones you find at your local Walmart? Are they all "ok"? maybe slower here and there? What do you pros think???


----------



## 08-450dually

Thank you Mike!! You da man!


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *08-450dually* /forum/post/17567460
> 
> 
> Can somebody tell me which budget BR players do a great job for the money of upconversion. Need to buy one for my budy's birthday tomorrow.
> 
> 
> thanks



And the Pan. BD60. Upconversion is excellent.


----------



## winghus

I'm about to buy a blu-ray player. My current setup is a Panasonic 34" CRT and an older Yamaha 5.1 a/v receiver. Since my TV only does 1080i over component, I need to know if the Netflix enabled players upscale the 720p Netflix stream to 1080i.


I've considered a PS3 but I've been told most of the games are done in 720p and it doesn't have a hardware scaler, and that getting 1080i gaming out of it is dependant on how well the game dev did their job. I assume this would also affect a Netflix stream that needed scaling and since I don't see many PS3 games I would actually want to play it's a lot lower on my list.


If the players DO scale Netflix to 1080i, are there any lower priced players that do a good job on BR playback and Netflix streaming? Since I don't have HDMI, upconversion quality isn't a big deal although I have considered getting an HDFury2.


----------



## Ron Jones

In terms of picture quality when play blu-ray discs the $100 players, from manufactures such as Funai (i.e., Magnavox at Walmart), you can expect the performance to be similar to the more expensive players. Same is true for the audio if you are connecting the player via HDMI to a AV Receiver (AVR) that does the decoding (i.e., the player bitstreams all of the audio formats to the AV rec.). However the low priced Blu-ray players usually only support BD Profile 1.1 and thus do not support the web-enabled "BD Live" features (may not be inportant to you). Many of the more expensive players will do a better job at upscaling regular DVDs, may have faster disc load times, and will probably offer more frequent updates for the player's firmware to address any disc playability issues that may come up in the future. Finally some of the more expensive BD players now support web connections to video streaming sites and some models will do the audio decoding for all of the audio formats and provide 5.1 or 7.1 channel analog audio outputs for use with AVRs that do not have HDMI ver. 1.3 inputs combined with the necessary decoding.


----------



## mdavej

FWIW, my $100 insignia loads much faster and has PQ/AQ and DVD upconversion equal to my $300 sony. It also does netflix streaming and plays may video file formats via USB hard drive that my sony cannot.


----------



## generallee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones* /forum/post/17569850
> 
> 
> In terms of picture quality when play blu-ray discs the $100 players, from manufactures such as Funai (i.e., Magnavox at Walmart), you can expect the performance to be similar to the more expensive players. Same is true for the audio if you are connecting the player via HDMI to a AV Receiver (AVR) that does the decoding (i.e., the player bitstreams all of the audio formats to the AV rec.). However the low priced Blu-ray players usually only support BD Profile 1.1 and thus do not support the web-enabled "BD Live" features (may not be inportant to you). Many of the more expensive players will do a better job at upscaling regular DVDs, may have faster disc load times, and will probably offer more frequent updates for the player's firmware to address any disc playability issues that may come up in the future. Finally some of the more expensive BD players now support web connections to video streaming sites and some models will do the audio decoding for all of the audio formats and provide 5.1 or 7.1 channel analog audio outputs for use with AVRs that do not have HDMI ver. 1.3 inputs combined with the necessary decoding.



Ron, Thanks for your info. Like many of us newbee's with blu Ray I am confused.

It seems that eventually providers such as netflix will stream Blu Ray quality material and eliminate the "mail" way of exchanging media.


When looking at blu ray players such as the new Vizio which allows one to plug in a 1 G thumb drive or a passport into the USB port and then BD live can be streamed provided that one has a fast enough internet connection.


Some of the players advertized indicate that they have "built in" connectivity to certain provider "netflix...blockbuster etc" services.


What is probably a really dumb question is "How does one who purchases *any* of the internet BD capable player connect to any service? Do the providers provide some sort of CD that is loaded into the blu ray player?


I don't want to buy a player that does not have full capability and don't want to make a mistake by buying junk.

Netflix says that only the following work

Insignia Connected Blu-Ray Player

Models: NS-BRDVD3, NS-WBRDVD

LG Network Blu-ray Players

Models: LG BD370, LG BD390

Samsung Network Blu-ray Players

Models: BD-P1600, BD-2500, BD-P3600, BD-P4600

Sony Network Blu-ray Disc playerModel: BDP-N460



When I called Netflix they said the best they could stream "right now" was 720P but they were working on faster.


When I go to Blockbuster I find info such as the following:

Last October, Samsung announced that its connected Blu-ray players would receive Netflix on Demand, and now Blockbuster has followed. The alliance, however, includes the clause that Blockbuster-capable Samsung Blu-ray players will be sold through Blockbuster's corporate stores and on its Web site. The companies have not yet clarified which Blu-ray models will receive the functionality, but there is the chance that Blockbuster could end up selling Netflix-capable devices at its own stores.


This info is so confusing.


----------



## Ingeborgdot

What bd player seems to have the best streaming capabilities? Netflix, amazon, etc. which seems to be the best way to go? Which would determine which bd player for me.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *generallee* /forum/post/17570151
> 
> 
> When looking at blu ray players such as the new Vizio which allows one to plug in a 1 G thumb drive or a passport into the USB port and then BD live can be streamed provided that one has a fast enough internet connection.
> 
> 
> Some of the players advertized indicate that they have "built in" connectivity to certain provider "netflix...blockbuster etc" services.
> 
> 
> What is probably a really dumb question is "How does one who purchases *any* of the internet BD capable player connect to any service? Do the providers provide some sort of CD that is loaded into the blu ray player?



There's nothing special about the vizio. All BD live players work that way. As I said before, don't get your hopes up over BD live. You'll be very disappointed.


Except for the PS3, which uses a disc for legal reasons, whatever services are stated as "built-in" on the box are what you get.


You don't load any disc with the streaming software (except on the PS3). The interface on the player generates a code for you to link to your netflix account via computer. You only have to do this once. Other services work similarly, unless they are free.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/17570592
> 
> 
> What bd player seems to have the best streaming capabilities? Netflix, amazon, etc. which seems to be the best way to go? Which would determine which bd player for me.



If by "best" you mean "most", that would be Sony. They all work about the same. Pick the cheapest player that has all the services you want. Insignia does netflix only. Sammy adds pandora. Sony adds several more but has slacker radio instead of pandora. The insignia does all I want and is the cheapest.


----------



## stretch

Intresting discussions on the players containing added features and players that don't have them.

I just picked up my new Panny Plasma 65V10. I am looking for a player that will compliment the 1080P and 24P playback capability this set has. I'm not sure if ALL BD players will play 24p playback or not. If you guys know what players will be a good match for the above two (1080P, & 24p playback), please let me know. From there I'll see what extra features the player has, and price. Then make a decision. I've ruled out the OPPO, I'm not spending $500 on a BD player, as I don't have ANY SACD dvd's.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Onykonewb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch* /forum/post/17571152
> 
> 
> Intresting discussions on the players containing added features and players that don't have them.
> 
> I just picked up my new Panny Plasma 65V10. I am looking for a player that will compliment the 1080P and 24P playback capability this set has. I'm not sure if ALL BD players will play 24p playback or not. If you guys know what players will be a good match for the above two (1080P, & 24p playback), please let me know. From there I'll see what extra features the player has, and price. Then make a decision. I've ruled out the OPPO, I'm not spending $500 on a BD player, as I don't have ANY SACD dvd's.
> 
> Thanks guys!



The LG 390 fits that bill 273.00 at amazon


----------



## Ingeborgdot

Is netflix the best or are any of the others better for streaming?


----------



## samymesbah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike-tee* /forum/post/17568410
> 
> 
> One that's been recommended many, many times in this thread, the JVC XV-BP1 does an excellent job and should fit into the low end of the budget category.
> 
> 
> Mike T



This seems to fit the bill for what I was asking to - a player which can do:

1) 1080/24p from DVD as well as BD

2) plays MKV from an external drive.


Can anyone confirm that 720/24p and 1080/24p MKVs will output correctly at 1080/24p? How about 23.976p?


I looked for this in Canada and found only 2 sources: Gibby's (selling for $400 CDN which is totally out to lunch) and Amazon.ca ($300 CDN). Amazon.com in the USA lists it for $159.99 (throughTiger Direct) and Best Buy USA has refurbs for like $119. TigerDirect.ca and Best Buy Canada do not carry it at all. Anyone know where to get a good deal on this in Canada?


Looks like the CDN pricing is waaaaay off, especially with competitive units dropping closer to $150 - maybe this is why no one carries the JVC.


JVC - what is wrong with you!


----------



## idlebrain1

Is there any Blu ray player in the market which comes with USB port compatible of playing Divx(AVI) files, and also plays regular DVDs?

(Currently I am using Philips DVD player dvp5992 which has this USB divx feature)

thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## mig1980

Good day everyone. I need some fast advice. I purchased a Sam BD-P1600 and after reading all the reviews here I decided to return it. I am looking to buy a Blue Ray player but would prefer not to get a PS3.


I have a 50" Panasonic plasma S1 model, and a Denon AVR-2310ci receiver. I am looking for an opinion as to a player that will not give me any headaches on working with discs or my receiver and TV. Also, looking for the best PQ/SQ I can get for my budget. My budget is around $250.


Any ideas welcome...PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/17571376
> 
> 
> Is netflix the best or are any of the others better for streaming?



Depends on what you consider the best (lowest price, best selection, best PQ). No one has all of those. If I absolutely had to have every movie, I'd go with netflix + amazon. The netflix streaming library is far from complete and doesn't have the latest releases generally. Amazon has the latest and greatest at $4 per rental. I can always wait a few days for a disc in the mail if I can't stream it or want the highest quality picture, so I use netflix exclusively, plus it much cheaper. If I can't wait, I'll go to redbox and pick up a DVD for $1. If price were no object I'd buy VOD from my sat/cable provider in HD.


If you expect streaming to replace discs, it's not gonna happen any time soon.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idlebrain1* /forum/post/17572537
> 
> 
> Is there any Blu ray player in the market which comes with USB port compatible of playing Divx(AVI) files, and also plays regular DVDs?
> 
> (Currently I am using Philips DVD player dvp5992 which has this USB divx feature)
> 
> thanks for any suggestions.



They all play DVD.


I think quite a few will play media files from USB. I know the OPPO BDP-83 does.


-Bill


----------



## Vive Ardyss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/17569250
> 
> 
> And the Pan. BD60. Upconversion is excellent.



Better than the Oppo?


----------



## bctf1

I'm about to buy my first bd player and have narrowed it down to the JVC XV-BP1 vs Sony BDP-S560 vs Pioneer BDP-320. I have spent hours on this forum reading about these 3 players and have read countless online reviews. I have a Sony KDS-55A2000 (supports 1080p video, 2 hdmi inputs) tv currently connected to a dish network vip722k dvr and my stereo receiver is an older Sony with only coax and optical audio inputs. I am not interested in a player that has internet streaming of 720p video content. I am a Blockbuster mail order subcriber and will be getting my bd titles from them.


I am attracted to the Sony BDP-S560 due to the fact that it seems to play everything that you throw at it, it seems to be rock solid reliable and it has the ability to stream photos and other content via built-in wireless over my computer network to my tv.


I am attracted to the JVC XV-BP1 after reading every post in it's thread. It is a terrific performer and may well do a better job of upconverting my sd dvd's that the Sony. The Pioneer BDP-320 also seems to get great reviews for it's upconversion quality but is considerably slower than the JVC.


I can get either player for about $200 or less, so price is not an issue. I think that the bd quality would be very similar between the 3 players. However, if the upconversion quality for standard dvd is much better on the JVC or the Pioneer, I would probably place more importance on that than I would on the wireless capability of the Sony.


I would appreciate your comments on the choice between these 3 players.


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vive Ardyss* /forum/post/17573800
> 
> 
> Better than the Oppo?



Never saw the expensive Oppo.


----------



## JasonCajda

I going to get my first Blu ray player and all I'm looking for is the best player that up converts and has the best load times and best blu ray picture quality that's under $200. I'm not interested in netflicks or any of the other stuff.


I looked at a Panasonic 605 and a Sony BX2 at Sam's Club is one better then another or is there another brand I should be looking for?



Thanks


----------



## Vive Ardyss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/17573853
> 
> 
> Never saw the expensive Oppo.



I wouldn't necessarily call $500 "expensive" although that's all relative, I suppose.


The reason I asked is because for the asking price, everyone seems to be smitten with the Oppo's DVD upconversion; was wondering if the Panasonics were on par with it.


----------



## djm3801

Well, $500 may not be expensive to some folks but as you say it is relative. When you can get a Blu-ray for $150 that gives extra internet content and plays standard bluray, the $500 seems a lot. Some folks brun disks and play all sorts of formats. They would likely want something that can handle all that too. Depends on your use, taste and pocketbook. Technology now days seems to change so fast, when you think you have the latest and greatest, something new comes along.


----------



## Vive Ardyss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djm3801* /forum/post/17574088
> 
> 
> Well, $500 may not be expensive to some folks but as you say it is relative. When you can get a Blu-ray for $150 that gives extra internet content and plays standard bluray, the $500 seems a lot. Some folks brun disks and play all sorts of formats. They would likely want something that can handle all that too. Depends on your use, taste and pocketbook. Technology now days seems to change so fast, when you think you have the latest and greatest, something new comes along.



Agreed. Just don't know how well those $150 players actually work...it's like the old saying, why should something be so cheap when other products are charging double that? Sometimes, it sends up a red flag about a product's quality...that's all.


Now, that's not to say that some things are seriously overpriced and not worth the money -- it needs to be researched when you're spending hard earned cash on HT gear.


----------



## swak

I just got the S560 in a Sears bundle that made it almost free but now that I have learned it will not stream netflix (at least not yet). So I would choose the N460 they seem to be close in price. Hope Sony will provide a firmware upgrade or mine will be for sale soon.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vive Ardyss* /forum/post/17574147
> 
> 
> Just don't know how well those $150 players actually work...



My $100 insignia is better in every respect than my $300 sony. I can't imagine spending $500 on a player just for marginally better DVD upconversion. The $400 difference will pay for 3 years of netflix


----------



## generallee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17570879
> 
> 
> There's nothing special about the vizio. All BD live players work that way. As I said before, don't get your hopes up over BD live. You'll be very disappointed.
> 
> 
> Except for the PS3, which uses a disc for legal reasons, whatever services are stated as "built-in" on the box are what you get.
> 
> 
> You don't load any disc with the streaming software (except on the PS3). The interface on the player generates a code for you to link to your netflix account via computer. You only have to do this once. Other services work similarly, unless they are free.
> 
> .



thanks, So if you decide on a player that streams to one service, you are screwed if you want to change to another service that may offer better quality or price. This fact seems to be a major draw back against buying ANY blu ray player for streaming.


----------



## Xer0dIn

Hello all, I need a blu-ray player for the bedroom. It'll be hooked up to a 32" Sharp 720p TV, so no need for really high quality player. I don't have anyway to get a hardwired connection up there and I have netflix. I'd like to be able to stream that content. What's the cheapest blu-ray player with WiFi and netflix enabled? I looked at best buy this evening and they have the samsung 3600 with a WiFi usb adapter in the box for 250. Any other recommendations? I don't want to spend more than $300 for a player.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *generallee* /forum/post/17574547
> 
> 
> thanks, So if you decide on a player that streams to one service, you are screwed if you want to change to another service that may offer better quality or price. This fact seems to be a major draw back against buying ANY blu ray player for streaming.



True, but the sony streams 24 services last time I checked. If a new, better service comes along, you've still got a perfectly good BD player. I really don't see how you can lose. I've streamed dozens of movies essentially for free in the time you've been trying to decide which player to get.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xer0dIn* /forum/post/17574599
> 
> 
> Hello all, I need a blu-ray player for the bedroom. It'll be hooked up to a 32" Sharp 720p TV, so no need for really high quality player. I don't have anyway to get a hardwired connection up there and I have netflix. I'd like to be able to stream that content. What's the cheapest blu-ray player with WiFi and netflix enabled? I looked at best buy this evening and they have the samsung 3600 with a WiFi usb adapter in the box for 250. Any other recommendations? I don't want to spend more than $300 for a player.



The Insignia NS-WBRDVD is the cheapest wifi, netflix streaming player ($200).


EDIT: Correction. This player will be $130 at BB tomorrow. That's a steal for a wireless streaming player.


----------



## tvine2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rangaswamy* /forum/post/17558490
> 
> 
> Im considering making the switch to Blue ray and i need to buy a blue ray player. My main purpose will be to watch movies on Blue ray and dvd. I dont game too much but if can get a ps3 for another 50-80 bucks then i will shell out extra.
> 
> 
> I have been looking at the Sammy 3600 and 4500 players and seems like a lot of unhappy customers with regards to the unit breaking after a few days. I want to limit my budget to below 300 as far as possible
> 
> Pq wise i didnt see any negatives.
> 
> 
> My question is: compared to the latest br players, is there any support that is not in ps3 such as a particular audio decoding etc?
> 
> Is there any advantage to getting a standalone blue ray player?
> 
> 
> Here is my setup
> 
> 
> 50Pz85U (Im super satisfied with this TV, i returned an aquos 64U for this one)
> 
> Onkyo 606, Infinity P362B, Klipsch surround speakers, Infinity PC250 center,



take it or leave it but samsung hasn't proved they can make a good bd player. every model so far has had some kind of issue. and they are very slow with firmware updates. i have heard that from many here. some here have had great luck with samsung,i haven't myself. sony and pannys are much better. i have a bdp 350 for over a year ,no issues yet and firmware update are very timley. pannys are very good also.


i'm not saying other brands don't have issues ,its just samsung seems to have a lot of players with issues on a production run.


----------



## djm3801




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vive Ardyss* /forum/post/17574147
> 
> 
> Agreed. Just don't know how well those $150 players actually work...it's like the old saying, why should something be so cheap when other products are charging double that? Sometimes, it sends up a red flag about a product's quality...that's all.
> 
> 
> Now, that's not to say that some things are seriously overpriced and not worth the money -- it needs to be researched when you're spending hard earned cash on HT gear.



Beauty is in the eye of the beholder for sure. Recall a long time ago I had to have a DUAL 1019 turntable and a Stanton cartridge - component system. The rest of my friends had one piece integrated stereos. Going back like 40 years. I wear hearing aids now and everything sounds like crap but i still want a new 7.1 amp.


----------



## djm3801




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvine2000* /forum/post/17574695
> 
> 
> take it or leave it but samsung hasn't proved they can make a good bd player. every model so far has had some kind of issue. and they are very slow with firmware updates. i have heard that from many here. some here have had great luck with samsung,i haven't myself. sony and pannys are much better. i have a bdp 350 for over a year ,no issues yet and firmware update are very timley. pannys are very good also.
> 
> 
> i'm not saying other brands don't have issues ,its just samsung seems to have a lot of players with issues on a production run.



My dilemma is that my son has a Sammy LCD and I am buying him a BluRay and he wants a matching Sammy cause the integrate well. I am looking at the 3600, but would prefer to go Sony460 or LG 390. He wants the Samsung he gets the Samsung. I have a Panasonic BD60. No frills-works fine. Hope I get a good 3600. Loads of bad comments on them here.


----------



## lwien123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djm3801* /forum/post/17574903
> 
> 
> a Stanton cartridge



681eee no doubt.


----------



## djm3801




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lwien123* /forum/post/17575198
> 
> 
> 681eee no doubt.



But of course. That was the hot combo. Dual 1019 and the Stanton 681eee. I think I still have it somewhere in my memorabilia box.


----------



## eb50

I am looking for a bR player that supports netflix and DLNA (or some some of samba support). I have done some research and am leaning towards the LG BD 390. Any other suggestions in the 150-300$ price range?


Thanks!


----------



## Paul McPherson

Looks like these are the players that are discounted this holiday season. The BD60 runs about $20-$30 less.


For those who have owned these, which is the better deal?


----------



## beekermartin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul McPherson* /forum/post/17577117
> 
> 
> Looks like these are the players that are discounted this holiday season. The BD60 runs about $20-$30 less.
> 
> 
> For those who have owned these, which is the better deal?



I have both. I like the BD-60 a lot. I wanted Netflix streaming so I tried out a couple players to replace the BD-60. First I tried the Samsung BD-1590. I was not impressed at all with it. I picked up the LG-370 on Thursday. So far I am very happy with it.


What size screen are you going to be using it with? Are you going to use the player to handle SD upconversion? Do you want Netflix streaming?


----------



## BurtReynolds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beekermartin* /forum/post/17577335
> 
> 
> I have both. I like the BD-60 a lot. I wanted Netflix streaming so I tried out a couple players to replace the BD-60. First I tried the Samsung BD-1590. I was not impressed at all with it. I picked up the LG-370 on Thursday. So far I am very happy with it.
> 
> 
> What size screen are you going to be using it with? Are you going to use the player to handle SD upconversion? Do you want Netflix streaming?



I have a similar dilemma. I am thinking of picking up a BD player for my parents and want things to be as easy as possible, but still offer quality. I am turned off from Samsung from owning a BDP-1500 (seem to have a lot of issues with discs). I would like to give them the option of Netflix, as I love it for my PS3. Hard wired isn't an option for them, but the wireless units like the BD390 are significantly more expensive. I figured for something like the 370 I could help them with an adapter in the future if they wanted to use the Netflix.


Obviously DVD upconverting is going to be important as they are all-DVDs at this time. I've read the 370 gives up some picture quality to the competition, but is it really noticeable to some 50 year old, non-videophiles using a 46" mid-range Sony LCD?


Also, ignoring the internet stuff for a moment, which has the best ease of use? I don't want to have something where they need to upgrade the firmware every week to play the movies they buy. Obviously the wireless would make this easier as well, but the 370 is $150 and the 390 $270 right now.


I would consider a Samsung 3600, but the user reviews have been terrible just about everywhere I've looked.


----------



## beekermartin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BurtReynolds* /forum/post/17578278
> 
> 
> I have a similar dilemma. I am thinking of picking up a BD player for my parents and want things to be as easy as possible, but still offer quality. I am turned off from Samsung from owning a BDP-1500 (seem to have a lot of issues with discs). I would like to give them the option of Netflix, as I love it for my PS3. Hard wired isn't an option for them, but the wireless units like the BD390 are significantly more expensive. I figured for something like the 370 I could help them with an adapter in the future if they wanted to use the Netflix.
> 
> 
> Obviously DVD upconverting is going to be important as they are all-DVDs at this time. I've read the 370 gives up some picture quality to the competition, but is it really noticeable to some 50 year old, non-videophiles using a 46" mid-range Sony LCD?
> 
> 
> Also, ignoring the internet stuff for a moment, which has the best ease of use? I don't want to have something where they need to upgrade the firmware every week to play the movies they buy. Obviously the wireless would make this easier as well, but the 370 is $150 and the 390 $270 right now.
> 
> 
> I would consider a Samsung 3600, but the user reviews have been terrible just about everywhere I've looked.



Of the four Bluray players I have owned the LG-370 has been the best in terms of ease of use. It just seems to work properly. It responds to commands and loads discs quickly. SD upconversion and Netflix look good to me on my 42" 720p plasma. I am sure there are better PQ players available but the average person on a relatively small screen won't be able to tell the difference.


----------



## BurtReynolds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beekermartin* /forum/post/17578405
> 
> 
> Of the four Bluray players I have owned the LG-370 has been the best in terms of ease of use. It just seems to work properly. It responds to commands and loads discs quickly. SD upconversion and Netflix look good to me on my 42" 720p plasma. I am sure there are better PQ players available but the average person on a relatively small screen won't be able to tell the difference.



Thanks, I think I'll go with the LG 370. Just need to make sure my parents haven't bought one already.


----------



## generallee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17574643
> 
> 
> True, but the sony streams 24 services last time I checked. If a new, better service comes along, you've still got a perfectly good BD player. I really don't see how you can lose. I've streamed dozens of movies essentially for free in the time you've been trying to decide which player to get.



I have streamed to my laptop which has 6gig memory and a 2.54G duo processor so I have gone to HULU to download. The laptop has a HDMI out port which plugs into my AVR. I can use my laptop until the dust settles but wanted to get a decient blu ray player for convenience. I guess you are talking about the Sony N460?


----------



## BuddTX

I purchased the Panasonic DMP-PD80, and after one day of using it, I really like it EXCEPT for the fact that there is no "fit to screen" button. My SD Samsung has this feature, and I really like it.


My 58 inch Panasonic Plasma does not have a video option of "fit to screen", so I have to have this function on the DVD Player.


Of course, I care about Upcoverting SD DVD's also, and a coaxial digital output is important to me too, although I am reading that the Analog Audio outputs might be better than a digital Audio output.


The LG BD390 looks good, except that I do not know if it has the "Fit to screen" aspect button. (This is different from the ZOOM function)


So. any suggestions?


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuddTX* /forum/post/17580166
> 
> 
> I purchased the Panasonic DMP-PD80, and after one day of using it, I really like it EXCEPT for the fact that there is no "fit to screen" button. My SD Samsung has this feature, and I really like it.
> 
> 
> My 58 inch Panasonic Plasma does not have a video option of "fit to screen", so I have to have this function on the DVD Player.
> 
> 
> Of course, I care about Upcoverting SD DVD's also, and a coaxial digital output is important to me too, although I am reading that the Analog Audio outputs might be better than a digital Audio output.
> 
> 
> The LG BD390 looks good, except that I do not know if it has the "Fit to screen" aspect button. (This is different from the ZOOM function)
> 
> 
> So. any suggestions?



You like the "fit to screen" button?


Maybe LG calls it the "alter aspect ratio so everyone looks too tall/thin or too short/fat button".


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuddTX* /forum/post/17580166
> 
> 
> I purchased the Panasonic DMP-PD80, and after one day of using it, I really like it EXCEPT for the fact that there is no "fit to screen" button. My SD Samsung has this feature, and I really like it.
> 
> 
> My 58 inch Panasonic Plasma does not have a video option of "fit to screen", so I have to have this function on the DVD Player.
> 
> 
> Of course, I care about Upcoverting SD DVD's also, and a coaxial digital output is important to me too, although I am reading that the Analog Audio outputs might be better than a digital Audio output.
> 
> 
> The LG BD390 looks good, except that I do not know if it has the "Fit to screen" aspect button. (This is different from the ZOOM function)
> 
> 
> So. any suggestions?



I'm not sure what "fit to screen" does. The OPPO BDP-83 has some special zoom modes: vertical stretch for Constant Image Height users, and full screen to clip off the black bars.


-Bill


----------



## JChin

BuddTx


> Quote:
> My 58 inch Panasonic Plasma does not have a video option of "fit to screen", so I have to have this function on the DVD Player.



My 58" Panasonic Plasma has a "Format" button on the remote to change Aspect Ratio (Full, H-Fill, Just, 4:3, Zoom). See if your Plasma remote has the "Format" or "Aspect" button.


Looking at the DMP-PD80 Operating Instruction, see page 20 for Screen Aspect adjustment also.


----------



## Ben Franklin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/17580966
> 
> 
> BuddTx
> 
> 
> 
> My 58" Panasonic Plasma has a "Format" button on the remote to change Aspect Ratio (Full, H-Fill, Just, 4:3, Zoom). See if your Plasma remote has the "Format" or "Aspect" button.
> 
> 
> Looking at the DMP-PD80 Operating Instruction, see page 20 for Screen Aspect adjustment also.



The only mode that does a correct magnification without distortion, is Zoom. For some reason, my Samsung TV does not have Zoom for HDMI inputs but it does for component. So I use the Zoom on my DMP BD60 which has an HDMI connection to the TV. I only use Zoom on DVD documentaries from PBS and the History Channel which, again for reasons not understood by me, have a wide screen image presented in a 4:3 box so, before Zooming, you have black bars on all four sides.


----------



## stretch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch* /forum/post/17571152
> 
> 
> Intresting discussions on the players containing added features and players that don’t have them.
> 
> I just picked up my new Panny Plasma 65V10. I am looking for a player that will compliment the 1080P and 24P playback capability this set has. I'm not sure if ALL BD players will play 24p playback or not. If you guys know what players will be a good match for the above two (1080P, & 24p playback), please let me know. From there I'll see what extra features the player has, and price. Then make a decision. I've ruled out the OPPO, I'm not spending $500 on a BD player, as I don’t have ANY SACD dvd's.
> 
> Thanks guys!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Onykonewb* /forum/post/17571215
> 
> 
> The LG 390 fits that bill 273.00 at amazon




Thanks..



Anyone have any other recomondations? Magnolia has some of its pioneer, denon, and onkyo players on sale starting today.


----------



## BuddTX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/17580788
> 
> 
> . . . *vertical stretch* for Constant Image Height users, . . .
> 
> -Bill



Yes, this is another name for what I was looking for *VERTICAL Stretch*.


My samsung SD Player has an "EZ VIEW" button that does this.


I do not want to loose the left and right image when I use the zoom feature, I just want to make sure my TV has an image on the entire screen.


Yes, they all look "tall and thin" for a few minutes, but my brain adjusts, and everything looks normal after a few minutes.


Gues I am not a pureist, but I just want the maximun image on my TV..

Thanks!


----------



## BuddTX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/17580966
> 
> 
> My 58" Panasonic Plasma has a "Format" button on the remote to change Aspect Ratio (Full, H-Fill, Just, 4:3, Zoom). See if your Plasma remote has the "Format" or "Aspect" button..



My Panasonic TH-58PX60U TV also has these features, but none of the features are "vertical Stretch".



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/17580966
> 
> 
> Looking at the DMP-PD80 Operating Instruction, see page 20 for Screen Aspect adjustment also.



Thanks, but I tried the options :

================

Normal: Normal output

Side cut: The black bars on the right and left sides of the 16:9

image disappear and the image is enlarged. Please note

that the right and left sides of the image are cut off when

the black bar is not displayed.

Zoom: The black bars on the top and bottom sides of the 4:3

image disappear and the image is enlarged. Please note

that the top and bottom sides of the image are cut off

when the black bar is not displayed.

==================

And none of them do the "vertical stretch".


but THANKS!


----------



## BuddTX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/17580788
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what "fit to screen" does. The OPPO BDP-83 has some special zoom modes: vertical stretch for Constant Image Height users, and full screen to clip off the black bars.
> 
> -Bill



Everything I read about the OPPO BDP-83 has been positive, I was just trying to save 300 bucks or so, but that might be what I end up buying, becase this vertical stretch is very important to me.


Thanks


----------



## vaporlizard

My Denon AVR 3806 probably can't fully utilize the capability of the BD 30. Earlier Panny a better match?


Thanks


----------



## vaporlizard

The BD 30 looks impressive but it's capability is probably beyond what my Denon can handle. Earlier/different Panny or other brand a better fit?


Thanks


----------



## cyberpine









I'm looking for a Blu-Ray DVD with Network and USB inputs that will play AVI and MPEG video from the USB device.


I've tried the Samsung BD-P1590 and LG BD370. Both recognize my Western Digital 250gb USB drive and can navigate all directories and view photos and play music, but they refuse to see or play AVI and MPG files that play just fine in window movie player.


Is there a Network Blu-Ray in the market that can play AVI files?


Thanks for any help or information!


----------



## remush

Yes, the PS3 has played all the AVI files that i have thrown at it and if you are looking for a standalone, the LG BD390 ( step up from the 370 you tried) should do what you are looking for but it is more expensive than the PS3.


----------



## fjerina

I would like to poll everyone out there for which BD player has the *best picture quality* and has the *best streaming capability*? What is your opinion on this?


I am trying to decide between the Sony BDP-460 and the LG BD 390.


----------



## reece

Hi guys,


Looking for advice on a blu ray player. I have a new panny ae4000 that will be projecting on a 140: 2:40.1 screen. I dont need streaming. I am looking for something between 100 to 200. Looking for best audio, picture quality. From what a read, all players give the same picture.


Thanks


Need to buy before Wednesday.


Thanks


----------



## ndrj69

Ok experts - I need help. I am on the fence between the 2 players. I want an inexpensive BD player, narrowed it to these 2. My concern is the lip-sync issue with the BD60. Thoughts, pros/cons, quality issues?


Thanks,


Nick


----------



## generallee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fjerina* /forum/post/17586028
> 
> 
> I would like to poll everyone out there for which BD player has the *best picture quality* and has the *best streaming capability*? What is your opinion on this?
> 
> 
> I am trying to decide between the Sony BDP-460 and the LG BD 390.



The 390 has wireless internet and the 460 does not. There is a big diff in price but I am also still looking also.


----------



## tech-challenged

Reposting in the correct section:


Ok, I want to get a blu-ray for a Christmas present. I am about as clueless as they get. I've been looking at reviews and trying to figure things out.

A friend suggested a Samsung BD-P3600, but the reviews are so mixed, I'm leary.


Here's where I get confused -

My husband wants a blu-ray with Wi-Fi.

We use Netflix for our movies (and tv,) and I see that some players include Netflix now.


If I get something that just has wi-fi, what else is needed to run Netflix, and if you need something additional, does it make the wi-fi a mute point?


And then, I'd love some suggestions of a few to watch for on sale. I was hoping to keep it to $200-$250, if it's possible. I also don't want to get a crappy player. So if that price range is laughable, tell me.


I appreciate any guidance you can give me.


Thanks!!


----------



## mdavej

Insignia NS-WBRDVD is only $130, and is an excellent player. It outperforms my sony and samsung in every way. So there's no evidence that it's crappy, in spite of the low price. Wi-fi can be added to any player via a wireless bridge or gaming adapter. So get whatever player you want, and don't worry about wi-fi. Be aware that if it doesn't say so on the box, it won't do netflix just because it's wi-fi, if that's what you're asking.


----------



## 00firebird

$250 is far more than enough.. players are droping to around $150 for black friday. walmart is offering a magnavox for close to half that price. if you are interested in netflix you will want streaming. make sure the one you choose has that option.


i on the other hand could care less about streaming, and i was wondering if someone could recommend me a player based solely on bluray image quality and dvd upconvert quality. my price range is around 100-140.


----------



## Mike1117

I am using a PS3 as my blu-ray player in my basement theatre but looking to add a second BD player in my bedroom so my wife can watch BD movies in the bedroom when she doesn't want to go down to the basement. I don't care about advanced audio and I don't care about upconversion. I just want something that can play BD without any issues and be simple to operate. I want to stick with a name brand but I don't want to spend over $200. I noticed just looking on Amazon there are several options in that range. Any suggestions?


----------



## siege06nd

Which would you choose? I have an opportunity to swap the free BDPN460 that came with my TV for a PS3 Slim.


Which is the better option? Besides losing the remote, am I losing anything else by going with the PS3? The only video option I think we would use is Netflix, though it was nice to have so many video streaming options.


Need to decide tonight, your thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## JohnAV

Just get the PS3 slim, and get the optional remote. There is already beta support for Netflix via optical disk start up .


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *00firebird* /forum/post/17588789
> 
> 
> $250 is far more than enough.. players are droping to around $150 for black friday. walmart is offering a magnavox for close to half that price. if you are interested in netflix you will want streaming. make sure the one you choose has that option.
> 
> 
> i on the other hand could care less about streaming, and i was wondering if someone could recommend me a player based solely on bluray image quality and dvd upconvert quality. my price range is around 100-140.



Pan. BD60.


----------



## blurayinfo

The LG Bd370 Awesome player $130 at Amazon


----------



## blurayinfo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike1117* /forum/post/17588899
> 
> 
> I am using a PS3 as my blu-ray player in my basement theatre but looking to add a second BD player in my bedroom so my wife can watch BD movies in the bedroom when she doesn't want to go down to the basement. I don't care about advanced audio and I don't care about upconversion. I just want something that can play BD without any issues and be simple to operate. I want to stick with a name brand but I don't want to spend over $200. I noticed just looking on Amazon there are several options in that range. Any suggestions?




The Lg Bd370 Network Blu-ray disc player. Great Blu-ray player $130 at Amazon. Good Luck!


----------



## siege06nd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnAV* /forum/post/17590659
> 
> 
> Just get the PS3 slim, and get the optional remote. There is already beta support for Netflix via optical disk start up .



Thanks, John! PS3 it is!


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S

I am looking for the player with the best netflix streaming for me:

I wi-fi hump from my friend and neighbor.(she knows)

Budget: $300


Similar to tech-challenged.


----------



## Cataphract

I am in the market for a BD player and have followed a few threads including the PS3 and the LG 390 to get a better understanding of their capabilities against my needs.


However, there are still many questions that are unanswered, hopefully someone here can give me some pointers.


My key requirements are to be able to connect an external USB hard drive with all my music, photos and most importantly put all my SD dvd's on the drive and to be able to play them through the BD player. Will the BD player play DVD's ripped using DVD shrink? I.e. .VOB files?


I know PS3 has an issue with attached external HD's where the file size cannot be larger than 4GB due to the FAT 32 formatting. That is one reason why I am thinking the PS3 may not be the right choice for me as I want to rip the SD dvd's without compressing them and so the file size may be around 6 GB for each movie.


I also want to store any future SD DVD and possibly ripped Blu-ray movies on the player too. Can I do this if the player has Wifi and I can "Push" the files to the external HD from my laptop which is also on the same network?


Basically, how will I transfer files to the External USB HD attached to the BD player without physically connecting it to my laptop or PC? I would love it if I can use the Wifi capability of the player to do this.


Any help is greatly appreciated. Btw, I can spend up to $ 300 on a BD player.


----------



## Cataphract




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cataphract* /forum/post/17592104
> 
> 
> I am in the market for a BD player and have followed a few threads including the PS3 and the LG 390 to get a better understanding of their capabilities against my needs.
> 
> 
> However, there are still many questions that are unanswered, hopefully someone here can give me some pointers.
> 
> 
> My key requirements are to be able to connect an external USB hard drive with all my music, photos and most importantly put all my SD dvd's on the drive and to be able to play them through the BD player. Will the BD player play DVD's ripped using DVD shrink? I.e. .VOB files?
> 
> 
> I know PS3 has an issue with attached external HD's where the file size cannot be larger than 4GB due to the FAT 32 formatting. That is one reason why I am thinking the PS3 may not be the right choice for me as I want to rip the SD dvd's without compressing them and so the file size may be around 6 GB for each movie.
> 
> 
> I also want to store any future SD DVD and possibly ripped Blu-ray movies on the player too. Can I do this if the player has Wifi and I can "Push" the files to the external HD from my laptop which is also on the same network?
> 
> 
> Basically, how will I transfer files to the External USB HD attached to the BD player without physically connecting it to my laptop or PC? I would love it if I can use the Wifi capability of the player to do this.
> 
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated. Btw, I can spend up to $ 300 on a BD player.



Any tips guys? I would love to hear from someone who had similar requirements and was able to find a solution for this.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cataphract* /forum/post/17593940
> 
> 
> Any tips guys? I would love to hear from someone who had similar requirements and was able to find a solution for this.



You might be better off with an inexpensive BD player along with a media player like the WDTV, WDTV Live, Asus O!Play, or similar. Something like the $99 Insignia (Black Friday) along with the Asus O!Play for $90 or WDTV Live for $120 would be well under the price of the PS3 and be far more capable in terms of file playback and networking.


The LG BD390 can do what you're wanting, but a standalone file player (with or without networking) will do a far greater job of media management, organization, and display of your media catalog. The file access GUI of the BD390 is very spartan and feels a bit like an afterthought, similar to many inexpensive DVD players with similar functionality.


----------



## Cataphract




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17593976
> 
> 
> You might be better off with an inexpensive BD player along with a media player like the WDTV, WDTV Live, Asus O!Play, or similar. Something like the $99 Insignia (Black Friday) along with the Asus O!Play for $90 or WDTV Live for $120 would be well under the price of the PS3 and be far more capable in terms of file playback and networking.
> 
> 
> The LG BD390 can do what you're wanting, but a standalone file player (with or without networking) will do a far greater job of media management, organization, and display of your media catalog. The file access GUI of the BD390 is very spartan and feels a bit like an afterthought, similar to many inexpensive DVD players with similar functionality.



Thanks for your reply.


I was not even aware of the options you just listed above. I am looking at the WD Live right now and it looks like a very good option, albeit it will add an additional component to my setup but the capabilities it brings to the table makes it worth it.


It has definitely got me thinking in the direction you suggested. I was aware of products like Popcorn Hour but did not want to spend $ 300 on it and then still spend another $ 200-300 on a BD player.


I think the WD Live if it can be had for $ 120 would be a good middle ground.


Thanks


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

The WD Live is a capable player and can emulate most of the core features of the PCH, though without the customization of its open XML GUI or integration with scrapers/movie sheet generators such as TVixie. That said, there is a small but active WDTV development community so some of those capabilities are within the realm of posibility with future hacking (and have already been implemented on the original WDTV, though you have to add your own network adapter).


One other option, though a _*MUCH*_ more DIY approach, is XBMC. Thanks to its support for VPAU in the Linux version, it can run on very low-end old hardware (think P4) as long as a VDPAU capable video card is present for hardware decoding of video. I'm currently cobbling together a box with this intention for the bedroom (have a full-fledged HTPC on the way for the theater, will be running XBMC there as well)... I got an old Dell Celeron 2.8ghz/512mb ram desktop with no hard drive for free from work. I'll toss in an 8400GS PCI video card, boot Ubuntu Minimal + XBMC from a thumb drive, control it with a MCE remote from ebay, and access all of my media from the theater HTPC over wired network. Total investment for the bedroom PC will be $53... or under $100 if I'd bought a similar box from eBay... right at $100 if I'd needed to add a SPDIF sound card as well (for connecting to an AVR). It's not all that much cheaper than the WDTV Live, but I've fallen in love with the XBMC Aeon skin and scrapping.


But if you're looking for easy to use, easy to setup out of the box, with basic network capabilities (expandable even further with PlayOn) and serviceable GUI, then the WDTV Live really does a lot for its low POI. It's $120 every day of the week at Best Buy.


----------



## cabbybass3

I've finally decided to go blu and am trying to decide on the right player for me. I have Sharp 32" 720p tv and also have a toshida hd-a3 hd-dvd player. I'm looking at the less expensive models, possibly Phillips or Magnavox.


What would be the best lower priced player based on PQ and SD upconverting? I hope to get a full HD tv someday, but not anytime soon.


The players I'm looking at right now are:


Phillips BDP5005/F7

Magnavox NB530MGX

Sony BDP-S360

LG BD 370


I'm not really concerned with Netflix, streaming, or BD-Live. Just want the best picture quality and upconverting I can get with a budget.


Thanks for any input.


----------



## mikieson

I just have to ask. Im not hating on bluray at all. BUT with every thread I read I cant help but wonder. Was there this much of a problem when DVDs came about?


Like was there so many issues with compatibility, reliability, slowness, and all the cable issues from hdmi,composite,component ect?


Seems to me there are just so many things you have to consider before buying into bluray where as before you wanted a dvd player....Go grab one...you want a vhs player...get it...beta...no problems. But you want bluray and there are 101 things to consider.


100$ player at walmart? 500$ player at bestbuy? 1000$ player from some online store?? Just too much for my little brain I think..


----------



## beekermartin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cabbybass3* /forum/post/17594559
> 
> 
> I've finally decided to go blu and am trying to decide on the right player for me. I have Sharp 32" 720p tv and also have a toshida hd-a3 hd-dvd player. I'm looking at the less expensive models, possibly Phillips or Magnavox.
> 
> 
> What would be the best lower priced player based on PQ and SD upconverting? I hope to get a full HD tv someday, but not anytime soon.
> 
> 
> The players I'm looking at right now are:
> 
> 
> Phillips BDP5005/F7
> 
> Magnavox NB530MGX
> 
> Sony BDP-S360
> 
> LG BD 370
> 
> 
> I'm not really concerned with Netflix, streaming, or BD-Live. Just want the best picture quality and upconverting I can get with a budget.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input.



For best PQ check out the Pioneer 320. It is rated very high in that department. It is more expensive than the ones you listed though. @225.


In the low 100 range I would look into the Panasonic BD-60. It is a great player for the money. It is highly rated for PQ with both SD and BR. It can also output SD DVD at 1080p/24. It doesn't have Netflix streaming though which is the reason I bought an LG-370. I listed my BD-60 on Ebay yesterday.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikieson* /forum/post/17594835
> 
> 
> I just have to ask. Im not hating on bluray at all. BUT with every thread I read I cant help but wonder. Was there this much of a problem when DVDs came about?
> 
> 
> Like was there so many issues with compatibility, reliability, slowness, and all the cable issues from hdmi,composite,component ect?
> 
> 
> Seems to me there are just so many things you have to consider before buying into bluray where as before you wanted a dvd player....Go grab one...you want a vhs player...get it...beta...no problems. But you want bluray and there are 101 things to consider.
> 
> 
> 100$ player at walmart? 500$ player at bestbuy? 1000$ player from some online store?? Just too much for my little brain I think..



When DVD was introduced, many TVs didn't have any AV inputs at all. There were thousands of posts about using RF modulators to convert the composite video and stereo analog audio outputs of a DVD player to RF so they could be connected to the antenna input of a TV. Seriously, this was a huge issue.


When "The Matrix" came out on DVD, many players choked on the branching video and required firmware updates so they could play the disc. But of course firmware updates usually required sending your player back to a service center, who usually didn't know what your were talking about. If you were lucky, you owned a player that had a pirated ISO image of the update available for download (often passed from person to person via email) that you could burn and load into your player via disc. If you were willing to risk bricking your player, of course.


Yes, the early days of any new technology are going to be unsettled. But we're asking this tech to do a lot more than in the past. If all you want is what people wanted in 1988, you can buy a new TV and a new BD player, connect them with one cable, and be done with it.


And even in the days of Beta and VHS, there were many issues. You just didn't know about them, because the sort of information we discuss so casually in forums like this was very difficult to come by, and inaccessible to the average person.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikieson* /forum/post/17594835
> 
> 
> I just have to ask. Im not hating on bluray at all. BUT with every thread I read I cant help but wonder. Was there this much of a problem when DVDs came about?



There were some early DVD compatibility problems. I recall a lot of people had trouble with THE MATRIX. And the industry was very slow to figure out correct anamorphic encoding of widescreen films (even apart from the aspect ratio nonsense).



> Quote:
> Like was there so many issues with compatibility, reliability, slowness, and all the cable issues from hdmi,composite,component ect?



HDMI is more troublesome than earlier connection methods. A lot of this is due to Digital Rights Management. But when it works, it works well. We'd be in the same boat if DVD were still king.



> Quote:
> Seems to me there are just so many things you have to consider before buying into bluray where as before you wanted a dvd player....Go grab one...you want a vhs player...get it...beta...no problems. But you want bluray and there are 101 things to consider.



It's a bigger world, more audio considerations for people with receivers.


My first DVD player was $399 for a 480i component machine just over 10 years ago. How times have changed.


-Bill


----------



## Grayson73

Should I get the Insignia NS-WBRDVD or the LG BD 370? Both are 129.99


----------



## hukster

Is there any performance difference btw the bd60k and bd80k if i was to hook them via hmdi, using Denon AVR 1910. I know the bd80k has 7.1 but my Denon AVR 1910 also has 7.1 channels.


I am just wondering if i was wasting money on the bd80k that wouldnt be used since my AVR has those capabilities already.


Thanks in Advance.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grayson73* /forum/post/17595305
> 
> 
> Should I get the Insignia NS-WBRDVD or the LG BD 370? Both are 129.99



Depends on what you want. The insignia is wireless, plays video files off USB stick or hard drive, and only has netflix. The LG isn't wireless, can't play video files off USB, but has more streaming like youtube and a couple of others. The insignia does more of what I want, so I went with it. I haven't had any problems and the speed and PQ are excellent. Remote range is a little anemic though. If you need wireless, the insignia is the better value. If you don't care about wireless or USB playback and want the other streaming services, go for the LG.


I wish the Insignia did youtube, but I imagine navigating and searching videos would be very tedious.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17595603
> 
> 
> Depends on what you want. The insignia is wireless, plays video files off USB stick or hard drive, and only has netflix. The LG isn't wireless, can't play video files off USB, but has more streaming like youtube and a couple of others. The insignia does more of what I want, so I went with it. I haven't had any problems and the speed and PQ are excellent. Remote range is a little anemic though. If you need wireless, the insignia is the better value. If you don't care about wireless or USB playback and want the other streaming services, go for the LG.



The BD370 DOES play video files from USB, including divx/xvid and h.264 in MKV. It is, however, limited to files under 4gb on FAT32 formatted drives (same is true for both current Insignia players).


----------



## captaincelluloid

Which Blu Ray players currently offer

DTS RE-ENCODE . . . . re-encoding DTS-MA

and True HD et.al. to DTS 1507 core bitstream.


I am aware the LG BDP 390 V does.


Are there others.


Thanks from a NON Upgradable Lexicon user.


-30-


----------



## Toknowshita

I don't think you are going to find what you are looking for.


dts-HD tracks typically by default have 1509kbps core tracks, but I don't think any current player out there is going to transcode DD-THD to dts legacy like the early HD DVD players did.


I won't get into a codec debate, but I don't think you would gain that much transcoding DD-THD to a lossy track over just using the legacy DD track. The 640kbps on the BD is pretty good too for lossy, though I know some discs were just using the DVD tracks of 448kbps.


Can your system decode DD or is it strictly dts?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17595621
> 
> 
> The BD370 DOES play video files from USB, including divx/xvid and h.264 in MKV. It is, however, limited to files under 4gb on FAT32 formatted drives (same is true for both current Insignia players).



Crap! That's the only reason I didn't pull the trigger on one of these yesterday when they were $80. I went through the manual with a fine tooth comb. All it mentioned was jpeg/mp3 playback. The few posts I came across also claimed it couldn't play video over USB either. Are you sure?


EDIT: Several recent posts in the BD370 thread here confirm no divx or mkv in the US model.


----------



## Stanton

This is a frequently overlooked advantage of some Blu-Ray players, and key for folks using legacy DD/DTS decoders (like me). The Samsung 2500/2550 also does this (there may be others in the brand, but I can only vouch for this one). I am amazed at how good the "re-encoded" Dolby AND DTS HD audio tracks are when played back through the optical digital output of the player @ 1500 kb/s.


----------



## captaincelluloid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toknowshita* /forum/post/17595739
> 
> 
> I don't think you are going to find what you are looking for.
> 
> 
> dts-HD tracks typically by default have 1509kbps core tracks, but I don't think any current player out there is going to transcode DD-THD to dts legacy like the early HD DVD players did.
> 
> 
> I won't get into a codec debate, but I don't think you would gain that much transcoding DD-THD to a lossy track over just using the legacy DD track. The 640kbps on the BD is pretty good too for lossy, though I know some discs were just using the DVD tracks of 448kbps.
> 
> 
> Can your system decode DD or is it strictly dts?



My aging Lexicon will decode DD upto 640 kbps as well as DTS 1509 Kbps.


I agree 640 can sound pretty darn good . . .. but 1509

normally sounds better on my system.


I was hoping to get a Blu Ray that WOULD encode

THD to DTS core just like my old HD-DVD player.


Too bad.


thanks


----------



## TRT

Any chance the O.P. has not purchased a BD player by now? Shouldn't this thread be closed? As for other interested parties, here it is:


1/ Oppo BDP-83 or Oppo BDP-83SE


2/ PS3 or Sony 400 disc Changer


3/ Anything else will do.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17595818
> 
> 
> Crap! That's the only reason I didn't pull the trigger on one of these yesterday when they were $80. I went through the manual with a fine tooth comb. All it mentioned was jpeg/mp3 playback. The few posts I came across also claimed it couldn't play video over USB either. Are you sure?



100% sure. Check out the official BD370/390 thread.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TRT* /forum/post/17595950
> 
> 
> Any chance the O.P. has not purchased a BD player by now? Shouldn't this thread be closed? As for other interested parties, here it is:
> 
> 
> 1/ Oppo BDP-83 or Oppo BDP-83SE
> 
> 
> 2/ PS3 or Sony 400 disc Changer
> 
> 
> 3/ Anything else will do.



I'm pretty sure this is the thread where all "What player should I get" posts get dumped, either on purpose or after mod merging. Hence the "OFFICIAL" status.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17596021
> 
> 
> 100% sure. Check out the official BD370/390 thread.



I did. Every post I can find says 390 does and US 370 doesn't. Everyone that claims the 370 can is outside the US.


----------



## Cataphract




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17594492
> 
> 
> But if you're looking for easy to use, easy to setup out of the box, with basic network capabilities (expandable even further with PlayOn) and serviceable GUI, then the WDTV Live really does a lot for its low POI. It's $120 every day of the week at Best Buy.



That is exactly what I am looking for. Trying to keep it simple and easy to use so that even the wife can use it










I think the only thing it would be missing would be the wireless networking capability but I can get an ethernet adapter for it. I think a decent one should be around $ 40-50.


However, I saw someone mentioned that the Insignia player has wifi, so can I connect the Wd Live with Insignia player and use it to transfer content on to any USB HD's that are plugged in to the WD Live?


My issue is how to wirelessly transfer content to USB HD's that will be plugged in the WD Live USB ports? Not even sure if this is possible.


The WD live has an optical out so it should be able to transfer Dolby digital 5.1 and DTS tracks in bitstream to the AVR without any issues. Is that a fair assumption?


Thanks Stephen for all your help.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17596101
> 
> 
> I did. Every post I can find says 390 does and US 370 doesn't. Everyone that claims the 370 can is outside the US.



I think you're misreading regarding NTFS support (files over 4gb) which the 390 supports but the 370 does not. The 370 is limited to Fat32 file systems and files under 4gb.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cataphract* /forum/post/17596138
> 
> 
> That is exactly what I am looking for. Trying to keep it simple and easy to use so that even the wife can use it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only thing it would be missing would be the wireless networking capability but I can get an ethernet adapter for it. I think a decent one should be around $ 40-50.
> 
> 
> However, I saw someone mentioned that the Insignia player has wifi, so can I connect the Wd Live with Insignia player and use it to transfer content on to any USB HD's that are plugged in to the WD Live?
> 
> 
> My issue is how to wirelessly transfer content to USB HD's that will be plugged in the WD Live USB ports? Not even sure if this is possible.
> 
> 
> The WD live has an optical out so it should be able to transfer Dolby digital 5.1 and DTS tracks in bitstream to the AVR without any issues. Is that a fair assumption?
> 
> 
> Thanks Stephen for all your help.



There's no way to piggy-back off of the Insignia's WiFi for the WD Live. There are, however, a growing number of USB WiFi adapters supported by the WD Live.

http://wdc.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/wdc....p?p_faqid=3805 


Once the WD Live is on your network, Vista and 7 should pick it up immediately as a share, while XP may require you map it as a network share (though my XP machines have picked up the uPnP client automatically). Once detected or mapped you can transfer files to and from as fast as your network will support.


Optical out to an AVR for DD and DTS will work just fine.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17596147
> 
> 
> I think you're misreading regarding NTFS support (files over 4gb) which the 390 supports but the 370 does not. The 370 is limited to Fat32 file systems and files under 4gb.



I haven't found a single post anywhere that claims the US 370 can play video files off USB, FAT32 or otherwise. Every positive turned out to be a 390 or a non-US 370. So all the evidence says it doesn't.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17596301
> 
> 
> I haven't found a single post anywhere that claims the US 370 can play video files off USB, FAT32 or otherwise. Every positive turned out to be a 390 or a non-US 370. So all the evidence says it doesn't.



The display unit at Best Buy (Douglasville, GA) played a 1.6gb MKV HDTV episode I tested back in July. You don't have to believe me, but if you keep telling me I'm wrong, I might be less willing to help.


----------



## mikieson

SO after reading and replying in this tread. I have one thing to say...There is still too many things to consider and think about when getting into bluray. OR so it seems to me.


Here's the deal. I have an older 2004ish Pioneer Elite VSX-52TX receiver. It is THX certified. It has everything I guess there is except HDMI. It has 7.1 with many hookups. Enough for me anyways.


I have 7.1 speakers hooked up. Well...more like 7.3...I have 3 subs.







I dont know the difference in all these different audio formats and coding and such. I dont think I really care.


With knowing my receiver. Knowing that I have 7.1-7.3







. Knowing that Im thinking of getting a PS3. What else is there to know? Why is this so difficult for so many people?


It seems it would be cut N dry?"X receiver".."X number of speakers"...What am I missing here? analog audio,digital audio? what else is there to know? Seems like the biggest issues would be finding the most reliable and fast bluray player?


Am I making things more difficult or is everyone else making it more difficult?? Im going to be buying in a couple months when incometax rolls around so I need things figured out soon...


----------



## Cataphract




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17596180
> 
> 
> There's no way to piggy-back off of the Insignia's WiFi for the WD Live. There are, however, a growing number of USB WiFi adapters supported by the WD Live.
> 
> http://wdc.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/wdc....p?p_faqid=3805
> 
> 
> Once the WD Live is on your network, Vista and 7 should pick it up immediately as a share, while XP may require you map it as a network share (though my XP machines have picked up the uPnP client automatically). Once detected or mapped you can transfer files to and from as fast as your network will support.
> 
> 
> Optical out to an AVR for DD and DTS will work just fine.



I see your point. I was thinkinng about the Ethernet adapter so that I would not use up a USB port if I end up needing the second one later...


But this is good news. I have some clarity now in terms of how I am going to go about setting up my devices and make the purchases accordingly.


I am now planning on getting the Sony BDP S360 player which has great reviews and getting the WD TV live and either a USB or Ethernet adapter to give it the wireless capability and still my tab would not exceed $ 325 ($ 140 + $ 120 + $ 50 respectively) plus the cost of a USB 1 TB HD, say may be another $ 100.


So for around $ 425, I can have my ideal setup and hopefully, with the WD Live's versatility with tackling most video formats, it should be good for at least a couple of years.


Do you know if I placed ripped DVD files on it using DVD shrink, will it show me the menus or will I have to navigate directly to the Vob files and play them?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17596331
> 
> 
> The display unit at Best Buy (Douglasville, GA) played a 1.6gb MKV HDTV episode I tested back in July. You don't have to believe me, but if you keep telling me I'm wrong, I might be less willing to help.



Didn't mean to offend. We'll agree to disagree.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cataphract* /forum/post/17596452
> 
> 
> I see your point. I was thinkinng about the Ethernet adapter so that I would not use up a USB port if I end up needing the second one later...
> 
> 
> But this is good news. I have some clarity now in terms of how I am going to go about setting up my devices and make the purchases accordingly.
> 
> 
> I am now planning on getting the Sony BDP S360 player which has great reviews and getting the WD TV live and either a USB or Ethernet adapter to give it the wireless capability and still my tab would not exceed $ 325 ($ 140 + $ 120 + $ 50 respectively) plus the cost of a USB 1 TB HD, say may be another $ 100.
> 
> 
> So for around $ 425, I can have my ideal setup and hopefully, with the WD Live's versatility with tackling most video formats, it should be good for at least a couple of years.
> 
> 
> Do you know if I placed ripped DVD files on it using DVD shrink, will it show me the menus or will I have to navigate directly to the Vob files and play them?



I think Target is going to have a Western Digital Elements 1TB drive for $60 on BF. There's currently no menu support, though it will play video-only ISO and VOB files.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17596491
> 
> 
> Didn't mean to offend. We'll agree to disagree.



Not to push, but I've seen it do what I say it will... have you seen it not do what you say it won't?


----------



## Audioman1

I'm looking for a Blu-Ray DVD player under 300.00

I don't need any fancy stuff like streaming since I have DirecTV and all there movie channels.

I just got a Samsung LN40B630 for my spare bedroom and want a Blu-Ray player for it. I can always move it to my other HDTV's. My livingroom HDTV is a older model that dosen't have a HDMI plugin just DVI for my HD DVR Sat. Box. So I would need a player that has componet plugs also.


Thanks


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17596517
> 
> 
> Not to push, but I've seen it do what I say it will... have you seen it not do what you say it won't?



No, I have not seen it myself. All I have are posts, reviews and what's in the manual. Could it have been a 390 you tested many months ago? Could it have been an early firmware that used to have that capability and doesn't anymore?


I really want the 370 to be able to play video files off USB, but I see too many conflicting claims to be certain one way or the other.


It's a moot point anyway. The OP doesn't care about divx (from a post in slickdeals), and the deal I wanted on the 370 is dead.


EDIT: HERE's another post confirming the US 370 can't play video files off USB. Sorry Stephen, but you seem to be the only person on the planet that's seen a US 370 play videos off USB.


----------



## eljonron

JVC XV-BP1 vs Pioneer BDP-320, which would you choose and why? $20.00 less for JVC.


----------



## Ken Stokes

Hi,

I want to give an inexpensive Blu-Ray player as gift but it must have Analog out and decode the hi-res formats. I saw this player at Sams Club for $129 and it has 5.1 analog out. Can anyone tell me if this is a decent player or can I do better?


Thanks

Ken


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikieson* /forum/post/17596404
> 
> 
> Here's the deal. I have an older 2004ish Pioneer Elite VSX-52TX receiver. It is THX certified. It has everything I guess there is except HDMI. It has 7.1 with many hookups. Enough for me anyways.
> 
> 
> I have 7.1 speakers hooked up. Well...more like 7.3...I have 3 subs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know the difference in all these different audio formats and coding and such. I dont think I really care.
> 
> 
> With knowing my receiver. Knowing that I have 7.1-7.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Knowing that Im thinking of getting a PS3. What else is there to know? Why is this so difficult for so many people?



If you don't care about lossless audio, or discrete 7.1, get the PS3. Hook it up with optical, just like a DVD player. It will sound great. You will set your AVR to synthesize the back-surround channels, just like you do now. You'll be hearing the high-bitrate "core" audio from Blu-ray discs, and you'll be happy.


If you do care about lossless audio, or about discrete 7.1, don't get a PS3 because you need HDMI to get those formats with a PS3. You'd need a player with 7.1 analog multichannel outputs (which the PS3 doesn't have), which you would connect to the 7.1 analog multichannel inputs on your AVR.


It's not difficult, but there are more choices than there used to be. You can choose not to be fully informed, and still just literally buy _any_ BD player, connect it to your Pioneer with optical and your TV with component or HDMI, and get excellent picture and sound. Or you can do more research, and discover more possibilities. It's always your choice as to what to care about, and how much to care about it.


These choices have always existed, with every generation of audio technology. In 1965 when I was buying my first hi-fi gear, the discussion was moving-coil vs moving-magnet phono cartridges, and how much tracking force and anti-skating compensation to apply. It was actually a much more complicated topic, with much less clear-cut answers, than this business of Blu-ray audio.


----------



## karlsaudio

I will be getting a Blu ray player after the first of the year. I don't need anything fancy. I plan on spending between $250 -$400. Are there any that stand out that may be a problem? I am a fan of Denon and Yamaha but, others would be OK also.

Thanks!


----------



## beekermartin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17596517
> 
> 
> Not to push, but I've seen it do what I say it will... have you seen it not do what you say it won't?



I am not taking sides but I have read here the 370 cannot play any video files from the usb input.


I own a 370. If you tell me how to test it I will. I have an 8gb and 16gb usb stick as well as an external hardrive that I believe is NTFS formatted. I would be happy to test it but I don't even know what a MKV file is!


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty

My receiver is old and does not have an hdmi input. However, it's got 6.1 or 7.1 analog channels. It's Yamaha RXV 1400. I won't upgrade my receiver for now but definitely be upgrading sometime 4q of next year. I would like to know what bd player can decode the latest HD audio codecs(DTS-MA, TrueHD, etc) and be able to send the decoded signal to analog out. This way, I will still be able to take advantage of the nice audio quality of the movie. What could be those bd players?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## beekermartin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *v1rtu0s1ty* /forum/post/17598247
> 
> 
> My receiver is old and does not have an hdmi input. However, it's got 6.1 or 7.1 analog channels. It's Yamaha RXV 1400. I won't upgrade my receiver for now but definitely be upgrading sometime 4q of next year. I would like to know what bd player can decode the latest HD audio codecs(DTS-MA, TrueHD, etc) and be able to send the decoded signal to analog out. This way, I will still be able to take advantage of the nice audio quality of the movie. What could be those bd players?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



LG-390, Panny BD-80, and many others.


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beekermartin* /forum/post/17598956
> 
> 
> LG-390, Panny BD-80, and many others.



Since it will be decoded internally, will the audio still be the same as the original when it's sent to the analog ports?


----------



## beekermartin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *v1rtu0s1ty* /forum/post/17599061
> 
> 
> Since it will be decoded internally, will the audio still be the same as the original when it's sent to the analog ports?



Yes but bass management is usally limited. Most receivers don't touch the analog inputs. Therefore you need the player to handle bass management. I am not sure which player has the best bass management.


----------



## Leesrt

My request is similar to the last. I've been racking my brain trying to sift through the ocean of Blue Ray players and here is all I want.


I need a player that has built in decoding and outputs at least 5.1 analog audio out (RCA) through seperate left/center/right/2 rear outputs. I don't need the networking or streaming because my Xbox can do that if I chose. I just need a basic quality player that I can connect HDMI to my LCD and analog 5.1 to my older Yamaha receiver since it only decodes dolby suround. It has the seperate analog inputs for dolby digital.


I will eventually upgrade to a newer HDMI receiver but won't be for at least another year.


Thank you in advance


----------



## bazofio

Hi guys, just need some opinions from you. My budjet is 350$ max, and im using a Epson 7500UB for a 86 inches diagonal image. Im using a PS3 and it looks great in Bluray but i need another player in there because im always swapping the PS3 to play it in my bedroom. So is there any standalone player in that budjet that can give better bluray and dvd PQ (bluray PQ especially) or im better to get another PS3?


Many Thanks


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bazofio* /forum/post/17599894
> 
> 
> Hi guys, just need some opinions from you. My budjet is 350$ max, and im using a Epson 7500UB for a 86 inches diagonal image. Im using a PS3 and it looks great in Bluray but i need another player in there because im always swapping the PS3 to play it in my bedroom. So is there any standalone player in that budjet that can give better bluray and dvd PQ (bluray PQ especially) or im better to get another PS3?



I have had a PS3, which I use exclusively for watching discs, for the better part of 2 years. I could not be happier with its performance, either as a BD player or upconverting DVD player. If I were in your position I would buy the newly released PS3 Slim. It costs $300.


----------



## bazofio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/17599955
> 
> 
> I have had a PS3, which I use exclusively for watching discs, for the better part of 2 years. I could not be happier with its performance, either as a BD player or upconverting DVD player. If I were in your position I would buy the newly released PS3 Slim. It costs $300.




Hi, and thanks for your help.

Yes, iam really happy with the PS3, but i haven´t seen any other standalone player with a setup similar to mine. Thats why im asking cause i dont known if i could get something better (PQ wise). My doubts are between the PS3 slim and the LG 390, i known how it compares features related, but on bluray and dvd picture PQ i really dont known. Does anyone had compare the image of these two machines in a big screen?


Thanks


----------



## Mike1117




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blurayinfo* /forum/post/17591013
> 
> 
> The Lg Bd370 Network Blu-ray disc player. Great Blu-ray player $130 at Amazon. Good Luck!



Amazon has the LG BD270 as their "deal of the day" right now. How is that player. I'm looking for a basic BD player with no frills but will play BDs without giving me problems.


----------



## BigBad74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cataphract* /forum/post/17593940
> 
> 
> Any tips guys? I would love to hear from someone who had similar requirements and was able to find a solution for this.



I use the PS3 but I dont use an external drive. I network my home computer and serve up the files this way. I have all of my daughters Disney DVDs ripped uncompressed and I access them this way. It works flawlessly. PM me if you want exact details.


PS3 is the best deal if you game at all.


----------



## egruber

I heard that one called Oppo can do this, but are there others? Are any of them moderately priced units? I tried to search, but it's not easy to find, and I really don't want to have two disc players. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Swiggs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *egruber* /forum/post/17601062
> 
> 
> I heard that one called Oppo can do this, but are there others? Are any of them moderately priced units? I tried to search, but it's not easy to find, and I really don't want to have two disc players. Thanks for your help!



The Oppo is probably the cheapest Blu-ray player that can play DVD-A and SACD. The only other players I know of that play these formats are Denon players, which cost much more than the Oppo. I'm sure there are other players, but the Oppo's feature/price point combination is likely the best that you will find.


Full Disclosure: I have an Oppo and absolutely love it.


----------



## egruber

I looked at Oppo and it's $500 list price does seem to be discounted anywhere. Since Blu Ray prices have fallen recently, I was hoping for something a little less expensive.


----------



## BIslander

Oppo and the very expensive Denon players are it for DVD-A. (Maybe the expensive new Marantz, too.)


The ancient Panasonic BD10a was the only other player to process that format.


----------



## neokeelo

Whats the best player for the buck with analogue output for DTS-Master audio and Dolby Digital True HD?


I have a THX receiver but it does not have HDMI input on it. One with netflix would also be cool.


----------



## captaincelluloid

What are the main differences between the LG BD 370 and the LG BD 390?


Do both offer DTS RE-ENCODE?


Sufficit to say the 370 is looking to be 100 bucks cheaper

on Black Friday.


-30-


----------



## ishoong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigBad74* /forum/post/17600864
> 
> 
> I use the PS3 but I dont use an external drive. I network my home computer and serve up the files this way. I have all of my daughters Disney DVDs ripped uncompressed and I access them this way. It works flawlessly. PM me if you want exact details.
> 
> 
> PS3 is the best deal if you game at all.



You able to stream VOD or ISO (DVD image) on a PS3? Or you ripped them in divx? Or you run some 3rd party media server on your PC?


----------



## Brad_66SS

Okay I narrowed my search down between Panasonic DB80 vs Pioneer 320.


Price is almost Identical and from what I can tell they have pretty much all the same features. I currently have a 720P Front Projector. Stating that, my biggest conerns are upconverting and 7.1 analog outs.


Between these two is there a clear winner? I am thinking the biggest difference might be the LFE management for the sub. I tried searching through the forums assuming this comparison has already been done, but it was a little over whelming.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad_66SS* /forum/post/17602135
> 
> 
> Okay I narrowed my search down between Panasonic DB80 vs Pioneer 320.
> 
> 
> Price is almost Identical and from what I can tell they have pretty much all the same features. I currently have a 720P Front Projector. Stating that, my biggest conerns are upconverting and 7.1 analog outs.
> 
> 
> Between these two is there a clear winner? I am thinking the biggest difference might be the LFE management for the sub. I tried searching through the forums assuming this comparison has already been done, but it was a little over whelming.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Brad,


I wouldn't say there's a clear winner here but here's some things to consider:


1. The 320 does not have a 720p resolution output More than likely your projector will accept a 1080i signal anyway, but the downscaling will be done in the display and not the BD-player. Depending on the quality of that scaler this may or may not be an issue.


2. The audio section of the Pioneer should be superior, no surprise since the company has their roots in the audio industry. The Burr Brown DACs and bass management (with speaker distances) should yield better sound.


3. I've owned the BD60 and found the Pioneer scaling to be slightly better, even though it lacks 24fps.


In the end I would personally pick the Pioneer.


----------



## gotog

I am looking for help identifying a Blu-Ray player that will appropriately fit my needs, budget, and system. Up to this point my priority has been two channel audio and I was hoping to add a component of home theater to my current set up. So my intention is to have a simple system that consists of two speakers and a subwoofer with focus on best possible Blu-Ray and DVD picture quality and sound. I do not have a need for WiFi or to stream NetFlix, etc. And, I am not that concerned with speed (load times). My budget for a Blu-Ray player is around $200 or less. I plan to connect the Blu-Ray player to my preamp/ dac through an optical cable. If it helps, the rest of my system consists of:


Panasonic TH-65PZ750U Plasma

Monarchy Audio NM-24 pre/Dac

Monarchy Audio SE70 Pro amps

ACI Force subwoofer

Lenehan ML-1 speakers


At first I thought the Pioneer BDP 320 would be a good fit - but after reading about the 1-2 second pause at DVD layer switch related to this machine, I was turned off. I next switched my focus to the Panasonic BD60, but then read about all the issues related to the unit mysteriously pausing/freezing from time to time. I then looked at the JVC XVBP1, only to find out that it had some issues with overheating and then What HiFi described it as having lackluster sound. So, now I started looking into the Sony S360; which appears to be the safest choice, but maybe not the best choice.


Any advice will be most appreciated. I am knew to this (this is my first post) and I'm not sure that I am taking all proper things into account when making a decision that will best fit my needs and system.


Thanks

Greg


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gotog* /forum/post/17602339
> 
> 
> I am looking for help identifying a Blu-Ray player that will appropriately fit my needs, budget, and system. Up to this point my priority has been two channel audio and I was hoping to add a component of home theater to my current set up. So my intention is to have a simple system that consists of two speakers and a subwoofer with focus on best possible Blu-Ray and DVD picture quality and sound. I do not have a need for WiFi or to stream NetFlix, etc. And, I am not that concerned with speed (load times). My budget for a Blu-Ray player is around $200 or less. I plan to connect the Blu-Ray player to my preamp/ dac through an optical cable. If it helps, the rest of my system consists of:
> 
> 
> Panasonic TH-65PZ750U Plasma
> 
> Monarchy Audio NM-24 pre/Dac
> 
> Monarchy Audio SE70 Pro amps
> 
> ACI Force subwoofer
> 
> Lenehan ML-1 speakers
> 
> 
> At first I thought the Pioneer BDP 320 would be a good fit - but after reading about the 1-2 second pause at DVD layer switch related to this machine, I was turned off. I next switched my focus to the Panasonic BD60, but then read about all the issues related to the unit mysteriously pausing/freezing from time to time. I then looked at the JVC XVBP1, only to find out that it had some issues with overheating and then What HiFi described it as having lackluster sound. So, now I started looking into the Sony S360; which appears to be the safest choice, but maybe not the best choice.
> 
> 
> Any advice will be most appreciated. I am knew to this (this is my first post) and I'm not sure that I am taking all proper things into account when making a decision that will best fit my needs and system.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Greg



How will you be connecting your BD player to your pre-amp? Via analog or digital?


Virtually all BD players in every price-point have a slight layer change when it comes to DVD's, so don't let that keep you from buying an otherwise excellent player. I still think the Pioneer BD320 is just what you're looking for.


----------



## gotog

I will be using a digital (optical) connection to my preamp


----------



## neokeelo

Since I have to use analog inputs on my receiver, whats the best one for the price? I'm using a Onkyo TX SR800.


----------



## IamTheRogue

Would like to go to a seperate Blu-ray player, don't want the son's PS3 on the great room TV, it needs to stay in the game room.


Current setup:


Bose 3-2-1

Mitsubishi 65" DLP 1080HD

Older PS3

in-home WIFI


I have a large assortment of standard DVD's, so hoping to get good up-conversion. Don't listen to a lot of music, just watch movies. Netflix sounds neat streaming into the player.


Help!!


----------



## mikieson

Well I guess for now im going with a PS3 for my bluray movies and some gaming. Im a very hardcore gamer, but I have never loved Sony controllers...


I will use HDMI to my new 1080p lcd im getting...THEN use component to my receiver that goes to my 720p/1080i projector. Nice to have 2 options..


UNLESS anyone has any objections to it?..


----------



## beekermartin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikieson* /forum/post/17604279
> 
> 
> Well I guess for now im going with a PS3 for my bluray movies and some gaming. Im a very hardcore gamer, but I have never loved Sony controllers...
> 
> 
> I will use HDMI to my new 1080p lcd im getting...THEN use component to my receiver that goes to my 720p/1080i projector. Nice to have 2 options..
> 
> 
> UNLESS anyone has any objections to it?..



3


Does the PS3 ouput over both HDMI and component at the same time?


The reason I ask is because most BR players won't ouput over both at the same time if 24hz is selected. Something to consider if you plan on using this with a 24hz capable set and a projector that isn't.


I am doing just that. I have to go into the setup each time I want to use my 1080i RP CRT using component to turn off 24hz. It isn't that big of a deal since I don't use the RP CRT too often anymore. It is something to consider though.


Are there any players that can output 1080p/24hz over HDMI and 1080i over component at the same time?


----------



## mikieson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beekermartin* /forum/post/17604415
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> Does the PS3 ouput over both HDMI and component at the same time?
> 
> 
> The reason I ask is because most BR players won't ouput over both at the same time if 24hz is selected. Something to consider if you plan on using this with a 24hz capable set and a projector that isn't.
> 
> 
> I am doing just that. I have to go into the setup each time I want to use my 1080i RP CRT using component to turn off 24hz. It isn't that big of a deal since I don't use the RP CRT too often anymore. It is something to consider though.
> 
> 
> Are there any players that can output 1080p/24hz over HDMI and 1080i over component at the same time?



Im not doing it at the same time. I will do it like I do my 360. I have 2 sets of cables. When I want to use my projector, I just simply unplug my cables from the back of the 360 and hook the others in.


----------



## Dannychico

Hi everybody. I need some help choosing a Netflix-capable player. The two things that are most important (besides Netflix streaming) are DVD upconversion quality and Divx/mpeg/avi playing ability. Wireless isn't essential but would be nice.


I know that the LG BD390 can play Divx. Can it play off a USB stick or only on a burned DVD disc? Can any other players play computer files (I could convert between different file formats if necessary)? There seems to be some disagreement on whether or not the LG BD370 can play movies off a USB stick (provided it is FAT32 formatted and the file is under 4 gigs). What about the Insignia NS-BRDVD3 or NS-WBRDVD? The Sony BDP-N460 seems like a nicely priced option, but I can't figure out if that one plays movie files off a USB stick either.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## puccainbkk

Hello From thailand.


I plan to up grade my system and now need to know and some suggest..

btw 3 unit.. I need 2xHDMI output. one for my pre/pro and one for my projector.


Pioneer Lx91 09elite in USA

Marantz UD9004

Denon A1UD

I heard from reviewer in thailand said UD9004 is the best of these even better than Denon for SQ and slightly PQ cause of designed new AC power supply.



any suggest coz I will be able to get UD9004 (2nd hand as brand new one) the same price or maybe cheaper than A1ud but if the same price I may get A1UD not sure..
























Has anyone done and compared both this units also with Lx91 ???


I have BD30 2 units one is HD-SDI is rock :rock:







hnoes: with my C II3800 but i sold them out complicated to use.

also I got BDP83 this is very nice unit but when I compare with my friend Lx91I would say I will keep BDP83 with my another system KRP500a +bdp83










Anyone please help..


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dannychico* /forum/post/17604544
> 
> 
> Hi everybody. I need some help choosing a Netflix-capable player. The two things that are most important (besides Netflix streaming) are DVD upconversion quality and Divx/mpeg/avi playing ability. Wireless isn't essential but would be nice.
> 
> 
> I know that the LG BD390 can play Divx. Can it play off a USB stick or only on a burned DVD disc? Can any other players play computer files (I could convert between different file formats if necessary)? There seems to be some disagreement on whether or not the LG BD370 can play movies off a USB stick (provided it is FAT32 formatted and the file is under 4 gigs). What about the Insignia NS-BRDVD3 or NS-WBRDVD? The Sony BDP-N460 seems like a nicely priced option, but I can't figure out if that one plays movie files off a USB stick either.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Those Insignias play xvid off a stick or hard drive thats FAT32 (no divx). Sony won't play movie files at all over USB. I'm not touching the LG question. Check the LG thread and judge for yourself.


----------



## dhallag

thanks in advance for your help. so i'm looking for a unit that:


- 5.1 or 7.1 analog audio out

- the unit has to stand upright (vertically), not horizontal

- would be nice if it also plays SACD but not really necessary


i'll be attaching to my marantz sr6004 using analog audio and hdmi video only. if only the new oppo 83 was able to stand vertically.


any ideas?


thanks again... d


----------



## Jawhn

I only have 3 requirements:


7.1 analog audio out (No HDMI on my receiver)


Netflix streaming


Good DVD upconversion


I've been looking at the LG BD390 (questionable upconversion), but I wouldn't mind something less expensive.


----------



## Mopar

I have a Denon 4802 Receiver with no HDMI. I'm getting a panny 42s1 plasma. Which blu ray player do I need, not buying a new receiver for a long time.


----------



## alphaiii

I am looking at some of the deals going on now, and considering taking the plunge to blu-ray.



I'm conidering:

JVC XV-BP1 $150

Sony BD-S360 for $119

LG BD270 for $99


I can't find any reviews on the LG. The Sony seems to get knocked for slow load and for poor SD upconversion. The JVC is mainly knocked for the blinding blue LEDs on the front. Thoughts?


Feature wise - I think they all have what I need.


Mainly, I want reasonable load times, as good as I can get SD upconversion (I have an Oppo 980 now, so I don't want to see a noticeable drop in quality of regular DVD), and it needs to have internal HD audio decoding since my Denon 788 can't decode.


Any input? Thanks in advance.


----------



## apark5

Hello,


Comparing Oppo BDP-83, Pioneer Elite BDP-23FD and Pioneer BDP-320. Currently I have PS3 and Panasonic BD60 but moving Panny to bedroom with my Panny plasma and need a new player to match my Pioneer PRO-151FD plasma. Can someone comment on Oppo's audio quality and how does it compare to Pioneer Elite BDP-23FD. I can get Pioneer BDP-23FD for $325 from an authorized dealer and Pioneer BDP-320 for around $220 from Amazon compared to Oppo's $499 price tag. I am aware of Oppo's amazing SD upconversion quality but not sure how behind Pioneer Elite BDP-23FD or Pioneer BDP-320 are in terms of upconversion and assuming Pio would have little better audio quality. I have Denon and Pioneer receivers if that matters.


Thanks and Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## IronWolf11

Hey All,

I'm just wondering, I currently own a Panasonic 54" G10 TV. Is it worth while to go with a panasonic Blu ray player? Are their any benefits? Either way, what would be recommended in the Panasonic BD60 price range? (It's about $230-$300) canadian depending where you go ahha.


----------



## Audioman1

It looks as though we have a bunch of people asking for suggestions but no one answering. Is there anywhere else we can find suggestions for a good 300$ Blu-Ray player?

The Hitachi dosen't have HDMI so I need a player that will work on all 3 HDTV's.... Thanks

Hitachi 57T500 & L32A403,

Samsung LN40B630,

Denon 1604/684 AV rec./

Mitsubishi Speakers,


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jawhn* /forum/post/17606572
> 
> 
> I only have 3 requirements:
> 
> 
> 7.1 analog audio out (No HDMI on my receiver)
> 
> 
> Netflix streaming
> 
> 
> Good DVD upconversion
> 
> 
> I've been looking at the LG BD390 (questionable upconversion), but I wouldn't mind something less expensive.



Sounds like the BD390 is your best bet. Don't worry about the DVD upconversion if you have a normal sized display (under 60").


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IronWolf11* /forum/post/17607450
> 
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> I'm just wondering, I currently own a Panasonic 54" G10 TV. Is it worth while to go with a panasonic Blu ray player? Are their any benefits? Either way, what would be recommended in the Panasonic BD60 price range? (It's about $230-$300) canadian depending where you go ahha.



No real benefits going specifically with Panasonic, although the BD60 is a solid player which I wholeheartedly recommend. Also check out the JVC XV BP1 if you want a little more speed, or the LG370 if you're a Netflix subscriber.


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apark5* /forum/post/17607335
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> Comparing Oppo BDP-83, Pioneer Elite BDP-23FD and Pioneer BDP-320. Currently I have PS3 and Panasonic BD60 but moving Panny to bedroom with my Panny plasma and need a new player to match my Pioneer PRO-151FD plasma. Can someone comment on Oppo's audio quality and how does it compare to Pioneer Elite BDP-23FD. I can get Pioneer BDP-23FD for $325 from an authorized dealer and Pioneer BDP-320 for around $220 from Amazon compared to Oppo's $499 price tag. I am aware of Oppo's amazing SD upconversion quality but not sure how behind Pioneer Elite BDP-23FD or Pioneer BDP-320 are in terms of upconversion and assuming Pio would have little better audio quality. I have Denon and Pioneer receivers if that matters.
> 
> 
> Thanks and Happy Thanksgiving!!!



I have direct experience with all of those models. The Oppo's VRS circuitry is certainly impressive but you'd be surprised how well the Pioneer keeps up. If you don't care about the additional Oppo features such as hi-res audio, USB media playback, and don't mind waiting a bit longer for movies to load the BDP-320/23 is a solid buy in my opinion. Certainly a step up from the BD60 and PS3 you're already used to.


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alphaiii* /forum/post/17606653
> 
> 
> I am looking at some of the deals going on now, and considering taking the plunge to blu-ray.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm conidering:
> 
> JVC XV-BP1 $150
> 
> Sony BD-S360 for $119
> 
> LG BD270 for $99
> 
> 
> I can't find any reviews on the LG. The Sony seems to get knocked for slow load and for poor SD upconversion. The JVC is mainly knocked for the blinding blue LEDs on the front. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Feature wise - I think they all have what I need.
> 
> 
> Mainly, I want reasonable load times, as good as I can get SD upconversion (I have an Oppo 980 now, so I don't want to see a noticeable drop in quality of regular DVD), and it needs to have internal HD audio decoding since my Denon 788 can't decode.
> 
> 
> Any input? Thanks in advance.



All have relatively reasonable load times. I wouldn't call the Sony's scaler "poor" but rather "adequate". From your list the only one that stands out is the JVC because it's certainly the speediest of the bunch, and price class for that matter.


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *puccainbkk* /forum/post/17604951
> 
> 
> Hello From thailand.
> 
> 
> I plan to up grade my system and now need to know and some suggest..
> 
> btw 3 unit.. I need 2xHDMI output. one for my pre/pro and one for my projector.
> 
> 
> Pioneer Lx91 09elite in USA
> 
> Marantz UD9004
> 
> Denon A1UD
> 
> I heard from reviewer in thailand said UD9004 is the best of these even better than Denon for SQ and slightly PQ cause of designed new AC power supply.
> 
> 
> 
> any suggest coz I will be able to get UD9004 (2nd hand as brand new one) the same price or maybe cheaper than A1ud but if the same price I may get A1UD not sure..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone done and compared both this units also with Lx91 ???
> 
> 
> I have BD30 2 units one is HD-SDI is rock :rock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnoes: with my C II3800 but i sold them out complicated to use.
> 
> also I got BDP83 this is very nice unit but when I compare with my friend Lx91I would say I will keep BDP83 with my another system KRP500a +bdp83
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone please help..



Wow thats quite a shipping list.







The Pioneer will not play high resolution audio SACD/DVDA which is an unfortunate waste of a good analog section in my opinion. It's certainly the cheapest though.


The Marantz and Denon are more alike than different so I personally would buy the Denon. If you haven't already read the Audioholics review of the Denon go here: http://audioholics.com/reviews/trans...ray/dvd-a1udci


----------



## apark5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrinklefree* /forum/post/17607574
> 
> 
> I have direct experience with all of those models. The Oppo's VRS circuitry is certainly impressive but you'd be surprised how well the Pioneer keeps up. If you don't care about the additional Oppo features such as hi-res audio, USB media playback, and don't mind waiting a bit longer for movies to load the BDP-320/23 is a solid buy in my opinion. Certainly a step up from the BD60 and PS3 you're already used to.




@wrinklefree: When you say hi-res audio, do you mean by SACD and DVD-Audio correct? Yeah, I really don't care about SACD and DVD-Audio and also for USB playback I can use my HTPC or PS3. Now seems like based on your opinion I should be happy with Elite BDP-23FD or non-Elite BDP-320, is there any specific difference in terms of upconversion quality? I know Elite has better DACs.


----------



## I3eyond

Hi,


Looking for the best BD player from Best Buy.


Will never be hooked up via ethernet and will never be hooked up to a receiver.


Just need something that will have great PQ to go with my LN46A550.


It will be a gift for my dad.


Suggestions? $250-300 price range is fine.


----------



## njuneardave

I'm looking for a BD player under or around $150. Which are the best players in this price range?


Looking for superb PQ (and AQ)



Internet connectivity is a plus but not required. Wireless would be fantastic.


----------



## BearcatNation

new to the forum, looking for a little help on choosing a blu ray player. you guys are very knowledgeable and I would appreciate any input.


the three players I am looking at are:


JVC XV-BP1

Panasonic DMP-BD60

LG BD-370


All three players are in a similar price range. I have a Samsung 40" 1080P 120 Hz LN40B610 LCD TV.


Qualities I am looking for: First and foremost, blu ray quality but the most important thing I am looking for is DVD 1080p upscaling PQ. Netflix streaming would be nice but is not required because I have an xbox 360. Load times are not a deal breaker but if you have a basic comparison that would be nice too.


I have heard there are some freezing issues with the panny and have heard some great things about the JVC. Looking for an expert opinion on the three players. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BearcatNation* /forum/post/17608766
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung 40" 1080P 120 Hz LN40B610 LCD TV.
> 
> 
> Qualities I am looking for: First and foremost, blu ray quality but the most important thing I am looking for is DVD 1080p upscaling PQ.



With a 40" display, unless you're sitting 6' or closer, I doubt you'll see a difference in SD PQ from any BD player. The BD PQ will be identical on them as well. Seems like it comes down to load times for you, and the JVC is the best in that category.


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apark5* /forum/post/17607955
> 
> 
> @wrinklefree: When you say hi-res audio, do you mean by SACD and DVD-Audio correct? Yeah, I really don't care about SACD and DVD-Audio and also for USB playback I can use my HTPC or PS3. Now seems like based on your opinion I should be happy with Elite BDP-23FD or non-Elite BDP-320, is there any specific difference in terms of upconversion quality? I know Elite has better DACs.



Yes i meant SACD/DVDA playback. There is no appreciable difference in upscaling between the 320 and 23.


The 23 only adds:

1. Multi-channel PQLS jitter reduction circuitry when paired with a compatible Pioneer receiver. The 320 only has this for 2 channel

2. Aluminum face plate

3 RS-232 for home automation integration

4. Backlit remote.


The 320 is great bang for the buck


----------



## BowerR64

Is there a BD player that can stream, and play from a USB flash drive as well as all the other BD features?


I have a phillups DVD player that can play from a flash drive i kinda like that feature but im looking for a BLue ray


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BowerR64* /forum/post/17609048
> 
> 
> Is there a BD player that can stream, and play from a USB flash drive as well as all the other BD features?
> 
> 
> I have a phillups DVD player that can play from a flash drive i kinda like that feature but im looking for a BLue ray



PS3 or LG 390


----------



## puccainbkk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrinklefree* /forum/post/17607629
> 
> 
> Wow thats quite a shipping list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pioneer will not play high resolution audio SACD/DVDA which is an unfortunate waste of a good analog section in my opinion. It's certainly the cheapest though.
> 
> 
> The Marantz and Denon are more alike than different so I personally would buy the Denon. If you haven't already read the Audioholics review of the Denon go here: http://audioholics.com/reviews/trans...ray/dvd-a1udci



thank you this is really help .. i will consider Denon coz the Marantz Im NOT sure now that the guy really wants to sell it as I request the price but Denon is good one.. too only the reviewer and some friends have been tested marantz and *strong* recommend UD9004 is better PQ and SQ than Denon A1ud.. this is make me confused

















I dont really care about sacd or dvda but I just prefer BD and CD high PQ and SQ .. I think PQ of Denon and Marantz is better than LX91(09FD)

also I need 2xHDMI..

thank you .. I still have time


----------



## ouyangcui

LG BD370 and Sony BDP-S560, which one is better for CD sound? Which is better for normal DVD? And which is better for BD picture quality?


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ouyangcui* /forum/post/17609402
> 
> 
> LG BD370 and Sony BDP-S560, which one is better for CD sound? Which is better for normal DVD? And which is better for BD picture quality?



don't clutter in the bd forum with new threads - post in the help me choose.


----------



## User2010

I have 46" Sony with Denon 2310 setup. I need decent BD player which can connect to internet via Wireless to connect to youtube/blockbuster or netflix


suggestions and deals that are up there to grab for tomorrow?


----------



## discoveryquest

So he wants a THX Certified BR player. It has to be decent - no freeze-ups, no disc errors, etc. Was considering the Samsung BD-P1500, but I see nothing but bad reviews. I want something less than 200 bucks (I know, I'm asking the impossible, right?), but I don't know where to start. He's kind of started to geek me out on certain things such as TVs, sound systems, etc., however I just don't know anything about BR players. I need help ASAP - getting one for him tomorrow AM for Black Friday deals and asking a Best Buy techie just doesn't sit right with me for some reason. HELP!


We have a 42" Panasonic TH42PZ85U tv, and a Pioneer VSX-D81OS w/Bose speaker sound, if that helps any.


----------



## biggestmuff

Need to decide between the LG BD 370 and the Panny BD60. I like the LG due to the Netflix streaming, but sounds like the Panny may have a better PQ. How are the load times on each?


----------



## BowerR64

Walmart has a Samsung BD-P1590 that appears to have the USB and networking for black friday


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *biggestmuff* /forum/post/17610093
> 
> 
> Need to decide between the LG BD 370 and the Panny BD60. I like the LG due to the Netflix streaming, but sounds like the Panny may have a better PQ. How are the load times on each?



The only reason to choose the LG over the BD60 is if you want Netflix streaming.


----------



## BASHERS33

So do ANY blu-ray players even have zoom features? It's odfd dvd players stopped having them (at least Sonys did and I usually like to buy Sony).


I don't know what they're thinking is. the tv zoom is not much, so it's not like that replaces deeper zoom that these players could have. Heck my wii can zoom much more than the tv itself can and it's kind of sad if blu ray players lack such absic features like that.


Also I guess I should have made another topic for this, but is there extreme difference between sony's 360, 460, and 560 models? They apparently all have 1080p, same upscaling, 24p for true cinema, etc. Any word on something in the next model worth waiting on? I guess if you are wowed by new feature lists for future players you would never get a new player though since they will always have something new around the corner.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/17610216
> 
> 
> The only reason to choose the LG over the BD60 is if you want Netflix streaming.



IIRC, the LG 370 loads most disks around 10-15 seconds faster than the BD60.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *biggestmuff* /forum/post/17610093
> 
> 
> Need to decide between the LG BD 370 and the Panny BD60. I like the LG due to the Netflix streaming, but sounds like the Panny may have a better PQ. How are the load times on each?



If your TV only accepts 1080p60 and not 1080p24 input, then the Panny may have better PQ. If your TV accepts 1080p24 input, then PQ should be comparable.


----------



## Grapes123

I have a Denon 1610 right now


I don't know much about individual DAC chips.


So is there something better for equal or less money than the 1610?


I watch mostly concert dvds and blu rays.


Just saw a few threads about the outboard DACS that's an interesting path that I may not have budget for.


So as far a blu ray player, are there better 2 channel analog outputs than the 1610 for 500 dollars or less?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BASHERS33* /forum/post/17610333
> 
> 
> So do ANY blu-ray players even have zoom features?



The OPPO BDP-83: What are the Zoom features of the player? 


-Bill


----------



## rnrgagne

I don't get the title of this thread "Can't decide? Start HERE" and the first three pages have no active comparison list, or FAQ? Why is this thread a sticky?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnrgagne* /forum/post/17611241
> 
> 
> I don't get the title of this thread "Can't decide? Start HERE" and the first three pages have no active comparison list, or FAQ? Why is this thread a sticky?



All "what should I buy" questions are meant to go here so that the forum isn't clogged with threads asking the same question over and over again.


-Bill


----------



## rjponzio

Need a little help making a decision...
I have a Samsung LN46A550 that runs 1080p @ 60hz

Sony STR-DE898 for digital audio, my video connections go directly to the TV

PQ on Blu-Ray and my already large DVD collection is most important

Already have Netflix on Xbox 360, but an alternate streaming device would be nice.


I love all Samsung monitors and TVs but am reading a lot that the BD-P1600/1590 may have issues... But then again I have yet to find any Blu-Ray player without complaints...


Looking at the Samsung BD-P1600($149), LG BD 370($145), and Panasonic DMP-BD60($124). The Panasonic doesnt have Netflix but looks like it might be the safest bet for reliable PQ... Do I have to sacrifice Neflix for a reliable player in this price range? Any other suggestions?


----------



## I3eyond

Hi,


Looking for the best BD player from Best Buy.


Will never be hooked up via ethernet and will never be hooked up to a receiver.


Just need something that will have great PQ to go with my LN46A550.


It will be a gift for my dad.


Suggestions? $250-300 price range is fine.


----------



## Ben Franklin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjponzio;17611345[** /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung LN46A550 that runs 1080p @ 60hz



I have never heard of 1080p 60HZ. Did you mean 1080p 24Hz?


----------



## rjponzio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ben Franklin* /forum/post/17611418
> 
> 
> I have never heard of 1080p 60HZ. Did you mean 1080p 24Hz?



I just wanted to specify that my LCD is 60hz (not 120hz+ like some of the newer ones) which does the 3:2 pulldown with 24hz sources. Was also curious if there is a Blu-Ray player out there that will do the pulldown better than my LCD and output directly to the TV at 60hz... Or, am I just thinking way to much into this all...


----------



## theyardbird

I have an ancient (>10 years) Panny DVD player. it is running via S-video to a Samsung DLP at 720p. i have an Onkyo 805 receiver. Looking to upgrade (finally)- I have CAT5 running to the HT setup so wireless is not neccessary


I would like-

-netflix streaming

-decent DVD upconversion

-fairly quirk free functioning

-reliability

-cheap










I am considering the new Sony 460, LG 370 or 390. The 390 is a bit too much. The LG 370 at ~$130 seems to be a nice deal. there is some word on AVS that says the 370 doesn't do well at upconverting DVDs. Can't be worse than my current rig??? THere have been some places that have the 390 for ~$200. If I could find them, I would bite-


Help


----------



## mdavej

You're crazy not to consider the $99 Insignia NS-BRDVD3. It meets all your requirements and then some. It's a fantastic player.


----------



## bananamane

Im looking at going blu. I currently have an xbox360 for dvd use and gaming. I dont think I need netflix since I dont have an account and I think I can use my xbox for that if I ever get netflix. It will be hooked up to the onkyo 606 and then going to the tv ( panasonic S1 ). I was looking at these BD player:


Sony BDP-S360 ( $130 )


LG BD 370 ( $145 )


Panasonic DMP-BD60 ( $125 )



They are all close to the same price. Which one would be better for me? I have my xbox right next to where the BD player would go so wireless wont be needed. Upconverting is important as I have a bunch of DVD's


----------



## BuddTX

My question kinda got lost in the thread, so I am going to ask it once more:


Does anyone know of a BR player that has the "Vertical Stretch" feature besides Oppo?


I am kind of leaning towards the Oppo, as I read nothing but good reviews fro the Oppo.

Thanks!


----------



## theyardbird

Thanks for the tip. looked at the BB website and they are "sold out" for online and in store purchases. That kinda stinks. Maybe I can get a raincheck!! Do you think that is a better option than the LG 370? Looks pretty intriguing.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theyardbird* /forum/post/17613006
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip. looked at the BB website and they are "sold out" for online and in store purchases. That kinda stinks. Maybe I can get a raincheck!! Do you think that is a better option than the LG 370? Looks pretty intriguing.



For the price, yes. If the price was the same, the LG does more, unless you want to play video files over USB (you'll have to research that feature yourself).


----------



## EocThermos

I've got an older system, with an Onkyo HTIB (that I've been extremely pleased with the quality of) and an HD1000U projector--720p, 108 inch screen, and an Oppo 970HD. I'm very pleased with my current setup and am just looking to expand into BluRay. I'd like 7.1 analog outputs (as my receiver does not accept HDMI), Netflix streaming, and ideally wireless. Fast response is a plus. Good quality is ideal, but nothing reference, especially given my setup. I'm happy with the oppo and willing to use both, so DVD playback isn't relevant unless there's been groundbreaking 720p upconversion progress since the 970HD. Based on this I'm looking at the BD390... any thoughts, anything else to consider? Price point is based more on bang for the buck than a dollar amount, but in that $200-$300 range would be ideal.


Thanks!


----------



## charlton

I've noticed there are a lot of people asking questions and pretty much no one is answering.


But I'll ask anyway- I'm looking for a blu ray player that can stream netflix and is reliable. My research has shown that pretty much all of them have had numerous customer complaints on the reliability side.


I was leaning towards Samsung but am concerned about the poor customer reviews.


Any suggestions?


----------



## ElliotR

So I am in the process of a system UG that will involve getting a blu-ray player. My Receiver will be the Denon AVR-4810CI. For a blu-ray I was leaning Oppo BDP-83, but one of the major online/catalog retailers will bundle the 4810 with a Denon 4010UDCI and take 20% off, which brings the effective price of the 4010UDCI down to $1000.


I'm posting hoping to get peoples thoughts on the Oppo vs the Denon at a $50 difference taking into account the receiver I'll be using.


----------



## Bonesdad

I just bought a Panasonic 46" G10 (streams Amazon VOD, Youtube and maybe one other) I also have a Netflix account though, so I'd like to buy a Blu-Ray that streams netflix. Not sure yet if I need wireless, I may have the router next to the tv. So, Netflix, good PQ, good upconversion are my priorities. Does the Insignia fit the bill here or should I look elsewhere?


----------



## Cads




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bonesdad* /forum/post/17614729
> 
> 
> I just bought a Panasonic 46" G10 (streams Amazon VOD, Youtube and maybe one other) I also have a Netflix account though, so I'd like to buy a Blu-Ray that streams netflix. Not sure yet if I need wireless, I may have the router next to the tv. So, Netflix, good PQ, good upconversion are my priorities. Does the Insignia fit the bill here or should I look elsewhere?



You should look Sony BDP-S360. However, if you are just looking for a solid, great looking player with excellent Bluray video quality, great sound, good dvd upscale quality, and no eject feature on the remote then this player is for you


----------



## maggiefan

The Sony BDP N460 has the streaming, over 25 sources, including Netflix.


----------



## garrickb

I'm overwhelmed in these informative forums! I'm looking at the deals this weekend, but still don't know which direction I'm heading. I was almost sold on the JVC XV-BP1 ($149 shipped), due to it's rock solid performance. On the other hand, I'm afraid I'll miss having wireless connectivity (additional cost if I read correctly) and Netflix/Pandora streaming that the Samsung BP-1600 ($149 shipped or local at Costco/Fry's) offers.


I have a Samsung LN52A650. I don't currently have a sound system, but I'm looking at that too, so my wife can play CD's and her ipod. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## tuskenraider

Based on current available models


----------



## djm3801

aaarrrggghhh!! So I ask my son, for whom I am buying a Blu=Ray, would you prefer a PS3, as it can aslo do Gaming and Netflix? and he says no, wants a Samsung so it will integrate well with his TV. I pull the trigger on a P3600 at Newegg Wednesday for a good price. I get an e-mail from him Friday saying "everyone is telling me PS3 is the way to go." GOD! They have a restocking fee. I think PS3 is more of a pain with Netflix anyway. I was saying I could keep the Samsung and get him a PS3 slim, but I did not want a Samsung anyway cause of issues with their Blu-rays - I would have gone LG390 or Sony 460 for myself. Think he is getting the Sammy.


----------



## Hostility

ok thought i would ask this here, im limited to only buying from futureshop as its going on my FS card, but i need to pick out a BD player, my orig. plan was to buy the pioneer bd320, but then i was told not to, so what im looking to get out of a BD player is pretty much to just play BD disc's (and burnt ones) and have good image quality and sound quality. im not looking to stream or any of that other stuff, just play moves really well and be a solid unit. looking to spend $200-300 ish cdn. any thoughts or recommendations? or just wait till boxing day for one to go on cheap? thanks


----------



## Flashdoggie

What's the opinion of those in the know of the Sony BDPN460?


Would this be better than the Panasonic DMP-BD60?


----------



## WRX_Rocky

Now that Logitech made the PS3 BT adapter for their Harmony remotes, my choice is now the new PS3 Slim vs the Sony N460. Both have bitstream, both stream Netflix. Part of the problem is space. I already have a 360 and the older PS3 "fat" 60gig. But it does not bitstream (which I prefer as I have the Pioneer SC-05 AVR for decoding). I have also heard the new Slim has a newer, and better video than the old "fat" one. I play nearly all my games (FPS) on my PC, most console games on the 360, but I need to keep a PS3 for the game Need For Speed:Shift because I can use my Logitech G25 steering wheel with it - have tried and not found one single decent steering wheel for the 360 as of yet. So I don't really want 2 BD players, where one has to sit on the floor next to the 360 (also have a Tosh A35 HD DVD, U-Verse HD PVR, and Samsung DVD/VCR recorder combo in the rack).


----------



## BowerR64

Well i got a panasonic that walmart had and the samsung and neither will see the movies i have on my 1TB hard drive.


Is there any BD players that will do a similar thing as the WDtv? play all the disk formats like most BD players will, stream the online movies like netflix and play the movies from the network like the WDtv will?


Ide like to leave the BD player in the family room and leave all the computer stuff in the computer room but watch the movies threw the network.


----------



## Dpp11

Hey Guys, I need some advice on the BD player I am thinking of buying (my budget ~$250).


I have a Pioneer 5020 TV and Pioneer VSX-01TXH AVR. The natural choice could be Pioneer BD 320, but I am also looking for WiFi. I am looking for good audio/video (would be playing normal DVDs) and occasional streaming. LG390 seems to have good reviews. Any other choices? What do you suggest?


----------



## Steff3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flashdoggie* /forum/post/17615930
> 
> 
> What's the opinion of those in the know of the Sony BDPN460?
> 
> 
> Would this be better than the Panasonic DMP-BD60?



This is my question exactly. I am new to Blue Ray and thru reviews and price point am down to these two units with the determining factor being playback quality on BD and upconverting on standard DVDs. Have a JVE 56" 1080I and Yammy reciver. Please, any thoughts?


----------



## scrapdiggs

Anyone know what the best option is right now for a Blur Ray player that will stream NetFlix as well as can play DivX?


----------



## garrickb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garrickb* /forum/post/17614966
> 
> 
> I'm overwhelmed in these informative forums! I'm looking at the deals this weekend, but still don't know which direction I'm heading. I was almost sold on the JVC XV-BP1 ($149 shipped), due to it's rock solid performance. On the other hand, I'm afraid I'll miss having wireless connectivity (additional cost if I read correctly) and Netflix/Pandora streaming that the Samsung BP-1600 ($149 shipped or local at Costco/Fry's) offers.
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung LN52A650. I don't currently have a sound system, but I'm looking at that too, so my wife can play CD's and her ipod. Any help is greatly appreciated!



No opinions?


----------



## Stew4msu

If you want Netflix and such, get the Samsung. If you don't, get the JVC (which you could have purchased for $99 a couple of hours ago).


----------



## prozak

Well I'm looking for another blu-ray player. I currently have a panasonic bd60 and I like it a lot except for the occasional freeze issue with blu-rays.


My gf is now looking for a blu-ray player of her own and we are looking at the lg-bd270 at $103 and the panasonic bd60 at $125. She isn't going to connect this to the internet so the bdlive features aren't really worth it.


It's going to be used on a 50" Plasma 720p and she's looking at price, dvd and blu-ray quality.


Does the LG have any problems? I've read up plenty on the panasonic, but I can't find any real information on the 270.


----------



## garrickb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/17619579
> 
> 
> If you want Netflix and such, get the Samsung. If you don't, get the JVC (which you could have purchased for $99 a couple of hours ago).



Insightful.







Thanks for the reply though. Is the Netflix streaming capability the same as watching it on a PC?


----------



## scrapdiggs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garrickb* /forum/post/17619747
> 
> 
> Insightful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply though. Is the Netflix streaming capability the same as watching it on a PC?



Yes.


Netflix online is AWESOME. I use it on my Xbox 360. So cool.


I need to get this Samsung for the living room.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garrickb* /forum/post/17619747
> 
> 
> Insightful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply though. Is the Netflix streaming capability the same as watching it on a PC?



No, the HD content is only available to streaming devices, not to PCs. Also, some BD players have such good SD upscaling that the improvement is noticeable when streaming.


----------



## garrickb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/17619824
> 
> 
> No, the HD content is only available to streaming devices, not to PCs. Also, some BD players have such good SD upscaling that the improvement is noticeable when streaming.



If I was to use wifi, would the connection be able to keep up with the buffering? I don't like it when I watch videos on my laptop and they pause to buffer.


----------



## BASHERS33

Thanks, but that's more expensive than I feel one is even worth at this point since they'll probably have something new in a short amount of time which will make me want to buy another. So I was going to get a cheap one just to have one. But most don't have zoom. I'm tempted to not even get a blu ray player now.


It makes no sense not to have zoom. My Sony tv will not even letme USE its built in zoom features when using something connected with hdmi!


I have a denon dvd player and it stretches everything automatically to look like crap if it's not a 16:9 movie. And I can do NOTHING about it. What a great use of $400 a couple years ago. Only widescreen looks right and everything else is auto zoomed.


So anyway if I get a blu ray it will be even worse I guess. It will then still do this, I assume, AND not elt me zoom myself. Like I always say... the enw technology is total crap and people keep talking about it all as if it's great. They take a lot of steps backward and all that's improved is PQ really, ine xchange for losing tons of past features and really still a worse pic than SD tv sets had.


----------



## discopaul

The JVC XV-BP1 blu-ray player has zoom.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garrickb* /forum/post/17619865
> 
> 
> If I was to use wifi, would the connection be able to keep up with the buffering? I don't like it when I watch videos on my laptop and they pause to buffer.



Run Speedtest or something similar and read what Netflix says about how Internet connection speed affects streaming quality.

http://www.speedtest.net/ 
http://www.netflix.com/WiMessage?msg=52 


Some people have no trouble with wifi streaming, some do. First check your speed and then, if it's too slow, you can diagnose where the chokepoint is.


----------



## sjniman

so looking to upgrade system (have 10 year old onkyo receiver, and an HD-DVD player that are both more or less obsolete).


Trying to figure out if I should buy stand alone Bluray DVD player (Looking at the samsungs, sonys and Pannys in the $200 price range) and then upgrade receiver separately (hoping to do that on the cheap as well, I don't need much there)

Or


Do I look at these receivers that come with blu ray players. Are they a better way to set up a system? Do you still get the same quality with the streaming/wifi features?


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty

My choices are Pioneer BD 320 and Oppo BD 83. If I remember correctly, the former is a profile 1.1 player. What will I be missing if I choose the Pioneer over Oppo in terms of picture and audio quality? Will the Pioneer be able to decode the latest audio codecs? I think both have 7.1 analog outputs which will be perfect for my old receiver.


Does the DVD upscaling of this Pioneer better or equal to Oppo? How important is BD Live? I haven't seen one.


Do people still buy this Pioneer model?


Are there factors/areas I missed in my questions that I need to consider?


I wish I can buy a player this year since I bought bd movies lately.










Thanks.


EDIT:


Is this text true as mentioned by Amazon?

*BD-Live™ Compliant for Full Blu-ray Disc® Experience*
_The BDP-320 is BD-Live™ compliant, so you can take advantage of all the features your Blu-ray Disc movies have to offer. An on-board internet connection and 1GB of internal memory allows the BDP-320 to download content from compatible BD-Live™ movies and lets you enjoy interactive features such as games and other media._


and does it mean that having BD-live means it's a Profile 2.0?


----------



## jsil

The Pioneer BD 320 is Profile 2.0 player. People are getting the Pioneer BD 320 at BB for $199.


----------



## Steff3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flashdoggie* /forum/post/17615930
> 
> 
> What's the opinion of those in the know of the Sony BDPN460?
> 
> 
> Would this be better than the Panasonic DMP-BD60?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steff3* /forum/post/17618164
> 
> 
> This is my question exactly. I am new to Blu Ray and thru reviews and price point am down to these two units with the determining factor being playback quality on BD and up converting on standard DVDs. Have a JVE 56" 1080I and Yammy receiver. Please, any thoughts?



I guess this is not a question worth answering or perhaps it has been and I just missed it??????????


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsil* /forum/post/17621986
> 
> 
> The Pioneer BD 320 is Profile 2.0 player. People are getting the Pioneer BD 320 at BB for $199.



Yep. I was wrong when I saw the other thread again. What do you think about BD 320 versus Pioneer BDP-51FD? What would be the reason why winston9332 gave a score of 9 out of 10 for the audio and a perfect 10 on BDP-51FD?


Here is his thread.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...16&postcount=1 


Looks like I'm thinking of going with BD 320 since I will save a lot of money if I buy the Oppo. If those 2 were your choices folks, are you also going with the Pioneer?


EDIT:


I contacted Best Buy(BB) and unfortunately, it's not $199 here. It's 399 here.


----------



## jsil

They are both the same in PQ but the 320 is faster at load times. Take a look at this thread Blu Ray Player Synthetic and Real World Tests Comparisons


----------



## movies2090

I currently own a PS3 with a Yamaha receiver that does TrueHD DTS MasterDTS sound. Also I use a 56" DLP monitor that I have been using for 2 years. Now I'm looking for the best bluray player under 250 has that these features:


-Best audio/video capabilities (all through HDMI)


-Best upconversion to 1080P on standard DVD's


-Netflix streaming a plus


I'm not looking for a bluray player with a lot of frills. So I hope I haven't been vague about what I want in a bluray player. If there is even one out there that satisfies my needs. So any helpful suggestions would be great.


----------



## raymondeast

the sony bd 460 vs sony bd 360 for picture quality is there a diference between the 2? i know the 460 can stream video but i just want quality..


----------



## mullenbooger

I'm looking for a blu-ray player with the best video/audio quality I can get for this price range (unless you think the quality in this price range is pretty bad). I want BD-live, but any other extras are nice but not necessary (i.e. netflix, pandora streaming).


I've narrowed it down to the
Samsung BD-P1600 
Panasonic DMP-BD60 
Sony BDP-S360 


If theres anything I should know about a specific model (i.e. flaws, defects) please let me know. As far as I can tell they are roughly equivalent in specs. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## BMLocal175

Its been a while since I've seen a thread like this so I thought I would ask the question again with the equipment I have.


Right now I'm using the PS3 as my player and the Denon AVR-4800 as the receiver.


The Denon has analog inputs so I can have all the benefits of HD sound from a Blu-Ray but the PS3 only has HDMI.


Now my question is do I spend money on a new Blu-Ray player with analog out or a receiver with HDMI?


I know my options for a receiver are endless, but what are my options for a Blu-Ray player with analog outs that is a great player?


Will my high end Denon sound better than any 500-1k dollar receiver that has HDMI?


Any thoughts on this would be great. My main concern is getting a new receiver and it not sounding as good as my current even though it has HDMI.


Oh my speakers are Rockets from av123 and a HSU sub.


Pete


----------



## BASHERS33

Hmm on Amazon everyone seems happy with that one. Do you think the PQ and upscaling seems good? Have you noticed other players to know if it's as good as others at upscaling or actual blu ray picture? I don't see anything about zoom on there though, but I assume you would know.


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty

Question again folks. Why would someone choose Pioneer BDP-51FD over BDP 320? Does anyone here own both? What were your thoughts about it(not in terms of speed)?


----------



## schlammbad

I love the Oppo 83, however, it's too tall for the target installation.







Any recommendations for a Blu-ray player that has _*good*_ DVD upscaling performance that is less than 2.75" tall? DVD playback is the primary use in the near term, so good upscaling performance is a must. Stellar audio performance is less important and will likely only be leveraging stereo, not surround.


----------



## hdblu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schlammbad* /forum/post/17625477
> 
> 
> I love the Oppo 83, however, it's too tall for the target installation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any recommendations for a Blu-ray player that has _*good*_ DVD upscaling performance that is less than 2.75" tall? DVD playback is the primary use in the near term, so good upscaling performance is a must. Stellar audio performance is less important and will likely only be leveraging stereo, not surround.



maybe the 360 Sony it will have good upscaling not as good as the oppo but I think you will be happy.


----------



## discopaul

Hey newbie,

I have a feeling your thread will be locked soon. Anyway, check out this thread.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post16678116 


I went with the JVC but there are a couple others you'll note in that thread that will also have good sd upconversion.

Size wise, I think the JVC and LG also work.


----------



## schlammbad

Thanks for the link. I'll check it out.


Newbie? Why yes, you are correct.


----------



## Cavemanhead

I have a Toshiba A2HD HD-DVD player that was well known for it's ability to upscale SDVDs. This is still an important feature to me and I'm looking to get a BD player now. Of course I want wireless netflix streaming too so the S360 caught my eye for it's price.


The only negative is that it appears to be limited in its abilityt o upconvert standard DVDs based on below... Perhaps the review is just "picky". Can anyone comment on BD players that might be a good analog to HD-DVD A2HD?


From a review on HOME THEATER MAGAZINE regarding the S360:


----------

The Sony's standard-definition DVD deinterlacing was good, but its scaling wasn't quite up to the level of the better video processing solutions out there. I used several different luma and chroma bursts to evaluate resolution, and I noticed some occasional flickering and scaling artifacts. If you want to make the most out of your DVD library from a Blu-ray player, you might want to evaluate this player's performance against some of the other options that include higher-end video processing solutions.

------------


----------



## mahlerfan999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cavemanhead* /forum/post/17625833
> 
> 
> Perhaps the review is just "picky".



Affirmative. I doubt that occasional problems only seen in test patterns have any bearing on real world performance. You will see compression artifacts from dvds much, much more often than you'll see artifacts due to an upscaling mistake. Sinking alot of money into upconversion lacks perspective, and I'm perplexed why they even mentioned that it's not as good as higher end gear. I have a Sony upconverting player that provides excellent pq, and I can't imagine their bd player being any worse.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> The only negative is that it appears to be limited in its abilityt o upconvert standard DVDs based on below... Perhaps the review is just "picky". Can anyone comment on BD players that might be a good analog to HD-DVD A2HD?



I have an A2, and also an A30 and a PS3, and I think the answer to your question depends more on your display. On a 42" Aquos from 6 feet away, there's little to choose amongst the upscaling capabilities of these three units, for example. If anything, the PS3 is the best of the three. It's really people with very large or exceptionally good (or both) displays that will be able to distinguish between players' upscaling ability.


----------



## ousooner2

Now I know we can't really talk about prices but i'll just state thats what I'm looking for.


- Pio 320

- Pio 120

- JVC

- Panny BD60

- Panny BD80 (not sure of difference)


-- Which player will yield him the best PQ?? If there are any others that will yield better PQ that I left out then by all means let me know! Thanks!!


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsil* /forum/post/17622021
> 
> 
> They are both the same in PQ but the 320 is faster at load times. Take a look at this thread Blu Ray Player Synthetic and Real World Tests Comparisons



Thank you all for the the assistance. I brought home today a Pioneer BDP-320.


----------



## EVizzle

Is there a good comparison chart to help me pick out (another) BD player? The second room needs SACD/DVD-A support and I would love to be able to get that in a BD player. Any thoughts on models?


So far, I have only read of the high end Denon and the Oppo-83 that support these formats. I can make due with multiple players but I would rather shrink down the components.


----------



## brigand

Hi folks,


I'm looking to buy my first BD player:


- GREAT SD-DVD upscaling is VERY important to me- I have about 100 DVDs so I'd like them to look as good as possible (I plan on upgrading only a handful of my favorite titles to BD, and will rent tons).


- Netflix streaming is not very important to me- I plan on buying an Xbox 360. Also, wireless streaming is NOT important at all- my router is pretty close to my TV, so I could just connect with an ethernet cable (I assume that's what non-wireless streaming BD players have?)


- I don't know if a 1080p player is important or not to me. My TV is 720p native- it's a 50" Samsung Plasma PN50B450. I'm quite the newb with regards to scaling, etc.- however, my thinking is, the PQ of my 720p TV would be better if it received a 720p signal; I would think if it received a 1080p signal, it would have to do more processing/scaling, which means it might look worse (I'm not basing this on any evidence, just what sounds intuitive to me, and I could be absolutely wrong about this). edit: also, not sure if it matters, but my viewing distance from the TV is ~9.5 feet)


- it would be nice if the BD player was part of a receiver. I currently have the Samsung HT-Z320 Home Theater (came free with the TV). I don't really care all that much about sound quality, but it would be nice to have 1 less box. Surround just isn't that important to me (I live in an apartment with thin walls, so I can't really crank the sound too much anyway- therefore I don't want to "waste" $ on sound).


- budget: as cheap as possible, of course, but I can spend ~$200 (if it doesn't include a receiver at that price, so be it).


Thanks, and sorry for the long post!


----------



## eldonhenley

Hey there,


So I need to find/confirm a Blu-Ray player whose audio options include a 5.1 passthrough via HDMI thru my TVs optical out. Here's my setup:


-HD cable box, Xbox360, and (HTIB) Dvd/Receiver

*connected via HDMI to

-46" LED Samsung

*connected to the (HTIB) receiver via Optical Audio (the only digital input)


I get 5.1 from the dvd player since it's combined with the receiver. I am also able to get 5.1 passed through from the other 2 devices since I was able to force them both into "passthrough" mode (so that the TV doesn't decode down to 2ch audio via optical cable)


Now I need a Blu Ray player that allows audio/video via HDMI, but also allows me to force the 5.1 audio into 'passthrough' mode, since I don't have another Optical input on the HTIB receiver.


Any Suggestions?


(sorry if this is a Dup of another thread. If so, I couldn't find it)


----------



## crg

I have been out of the market for a while but my DVD player stopped working a few weeks ago and I need to replace it. Wanted to move into more current gear and get a bluray player. My current equipment is:

AVR = Rotel 1056 (no HDMI, has 5.1 analog audio inputs)

Speakers (5.1) = paradigm studio 60 fronts, cc570 center & adp470 side surrounds

projector = panasonic ae900u (has hdmi in 720p)

DirectTV HD receiver


Initial research seems to suggest I will get best performance by running a Bluray player HDMI output straight to the projector and run the 5.1 analog audio from the player to the AVR. Am I on the right track?


Assuming I am, the OPPO would seem to be a great choice but trying to keep $ down. Will the other players I see listed (like the panasonic 80) with 7.1 analaog out also do 5.1? Do any of you have a recommendation(s)?


----------



## mmarki

I have a Pioneer Elite 95, that is slow loading, and I have gotten the Can't play disc message with 3 Blockbuster movies. Streaming isn't important to me, until it is blu ray quality video and audio. I have a 92 inch screen and don't think the video quality would be that great. I would like to spend less than $600.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## calnbs

Is there any blu ray player that is region free for both dvd and blu ray disk? Kinda in the market for one because I enjoy watching foreign films.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmarki* /forum/post/17631036
> 
> 
> I have a Pioneer Elite 95, that is slow loading, and I have gotten the Can't play disc message with 3 Blockbuster movies. Streaming isn't important to me, until it is blu ray quality video and audio. I have a 92 inch screen and don't think the video quality would be that great. I would like to spend less than $600.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt



oppo


----------



## DesertBox

Ok. I'm looking for a Blu Ray player with netflix support. Doesn't need to be wireless.


I bought the Insignia BRDVD3 over the weekend but the remote is terribly unresponsive. Trying to figure out if its the remote or the receiver ie. will a universal remote be better?


In case its the receiver, I was looking at the LG BD370 or the Samsung BD-P1600. Any others in that price range worth looking at? Is either of those regarded as better, more reliable, etc?


----------



## maggiefan

The Sony BDP N460 is on sale at Best Buy now. Puts it in line with the others you mentioned.


----------



## momswgn

TIA for anyone willing to answer.


System: 600M, SC-27.

Need BD player with very good scaling for the money, streaming would be nice but not essential. Don't use sacd or dvd-a. Thanks.


----------



## smcpartlin

I have a Onkyo TX-828THX with the DB-25 cable so I can connect to a external decoder and set the receiver to multi-channel input.


Thus extending the life of my receiver for a secondary room to watch a DVD.


Question is what is the best analog audio output BR player?




i dug up the the Panasonic DMP-BDP10A was the best choice but that was from 07.


but it will not output DTS MA.


I don't know if anything has changed since then...


1. are there newer codec's since then?

2. How prevelant is DTS MA?

3. maybe there's a newer model that is better or does output DTS MA via analog?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DesertBox* /forum/post/17631955
> 
> 
> I bought the Insignia BRDVD3 over the weekend but the remote is terribly unresponsive. Trying to figure out if its the remote or the receiver ie. will a universal remote be better?



Depends. Harmony and some others have multiple and more powerful transmitters. Those will work better. A cheap universal with one transmitter won't make any difference. I've tested them both, and that's how it works. Aside from the remote response, I love this player.


----------



## MrHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DesertBox* /forum/post/17631955
> 
> 
> I bought the Insignia BRDVD3 over the weekend but the remote is terribly unresponsive. Trying to figure out if its the remote or the receiver ie. will a universal remote be better?



Shouldn't be like that. Are you aiming the remote properly? How far are you sitting from the unit? Also, make sure you're using fresh batteries.


----------



## golffnutt

Need quick answer guys as I am getting ready to buy one or the other within the hour.


I am only concerned with PQ, AQ, and upconversion quality. No interest in streaming or BD live or any of that kind of stuff, not concerned with slow load times, can live with that if necessary. I just want to get the best picture and audio quality available for around 200-300 bucks. I have a pioneer 805 hdmi receiver for your info so I don't need the dvd player to decode as the 805 will do that. Thanks a million for your quick help and have a great day.


----------



## golffnutt

pleEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEze guys, need your input fast. Thank you.


----------



## DesertBox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHT* /forum/post/17640865
> 
> 
> Shouldn't be like that. Are you aiming the remote properly? How far are you sitting from the unit? Also, make sure you're using fresh batteries.



The unit is brand new, so fresh batteries. Sitting 6 - 10 feet away. It works fine when I have the remote pointed directly at the receiver. If I point it more than 15 - 20 degrees off axis, the unit will not receive the commands


----------



## rboster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golffnutt* /forum/post/17640993
> 
> 
> Need quick answer guys as I am getting ready to buy one or the other within the hour.
> 
> 
> I am only concerned with PQ, AQ, and upconversion quality. No interest in streaming or BD live or any of that kind of stuff, not concerned with slow load times, can live with that if necessary. I just want to get the best picture and audio quality available for around 200-300 bucks. I have a pioneer 805 hdmi receiver for your info so I don't need the dvd player to decode as the 805 will do that. Thanks a million for your quick help and have a great day.




If you looking for information FAST, then you should read what's already been written within each player's master thread. Since the 320 is newer than the 51, that would be the thread that "might" contain a comparison from a prev. 51 owner, who bought the 320. But, it's best to check both for possiable comparisons.


Each thread has a search engine within the thread....it's located at the top of each page. I would use the terms "320" and "51" for search words.


Lastly, I don't think it's reasonable to expect folks to chime in within hours of your making a purchase decision. The expectation should be that you've come here to do some of your own research and to read what's been written vs a instant consulting service. Not trying to rain on your parade, but those that spend everyday at the forum see this situation almost daily...usually folks end up disappointed.


----------



## HDCANUCK

Hello, Im wondering what most out there are using with these Sony LCoS RPT's. I have read that some blu ray players arent backwards compatible for HDMI 1.1 which is what these sets have. Does that mean that some BRP's wont be able to produce a picture through HDMI on these tv's? Im kinda confused and need some clarity thanks. Nothing too techie though. lol


----------



## Naan Yaar

I am trying to enter the brave, new hi-def world by retiring my 20-year old Toshiba TV, Harman-Kardon stereo receiver & CD player and upgrading to a 40" Sony LCD and Denon AVR 890. I was looking for a blu-ray player that will be optimal for this combo. Since the AVR 890 seems to have a high-quality video-processing engine including ABT2010 upscaling and a Burr-Brown DAC for audio, it seems like the most cost-efficient way to go would be to get a blu-ray player that will support:
Source direct mode
Bitstreaming of TrueHD and DTS audio
Bitstreaming of CD audio (my audio collection is nearly all CDs)

and let the AVR handle all the video and audio processing.


It seems like a huge waste of money to get a "high-end" blu-ray player since most of the heavy lifting is in the AVR. What would be the best (cheapest!) blu-ray player that will do the above? Any suggestions would be helpful.


PS. I do know that players like Oppo BDP-83 will do the above, but it comes with a high-end video processor that will essentially replicate the capability of the AVR in terms of upscaling, etc.


----------



## jerome8283

Hey guys,


I'm looking for a blu-ray player. I would like to spend no more than $250. Here's what options I'd like to have..


> Fast Loading

> Excellent PQ

> Stream Capable

> Wireless Ethernet

> Excellent downgarding to 720p since I do not have a 1080P display


Below is my current equipment:


Pioneer VSX74TXVi reciever

Panny Plasma TH-50PX500U

Toshiba A30 HD DVD


I'm also interested in a standard DVD recorder if anyone has any suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## MrHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golffnutt* /forum/post/17641210
> 
> 
> pleEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEze guys, need your input fast. Thank you.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rboster* /forum/post/17642110
> 
> 
> Lastly, I don't think it's reasonable to expect folks to chime in within hours of your making a purchase decision. The expectation should be that you've come here to do some of your own research and to read what's been written vs a instant consulting service. Not trying to rain on your parade, but those that spend everyday at the forum see this situation almost daily...usually folks end up disappointed.



Golffnutt...


Robster is correct. It also should be noted that the choices of players you provided is very limited. Had it been a Sony, Samsung, LG, or Panasonic...I would've been quick to chime in. I, personally, never had any experience with Pioneer, let alone their Blu-ray players. And probably most people here haven't either...hence the lack of replies. Not saying they're bad and not saying they're good. I'm saying that Pioneer is not as well known as those other brands I've mentioned.


I can, however, give you my personal recommendations on other brands. If you don't care about loading times or BD-Live...perhaps the LG BD270 will suffice. It's one of the cheaper players out there. Other good budget players I recommend are Panasonic DMPBD60 or Sony BDP-S360.


If you're seriously considering the Pioneer ones, then I hope someone else with the proper knowledge can chime in and help you. Good luck!


----------



## cdnbum88

In reading I seem to see that getting a higher end BD is really worth it if you have a lower end AVR.


I have the Denon 3808ci and I am not sure if this is considered a high end AVR or not, but would I see any 'real' benefit if I get the 3800bdci?


I have a Panny 50 inch for my viewing pleasure (1080i). Hope to bump up to a 65 inch some time soon.


Thoughts?


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golffnutt* /forum/post/17641210
> 
> 
> pleEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEze guys, need your input fast. Thank you.



hi golffnutt,


Your post may get interpreted differently by people. It could appear as you were shouting the word *please* since they're in CAPS or it's also possible that you are saying that word in a very kind way.










Anyways, I own a Toshiba HDDVD HD-A2 player and was impressed by its upscaling capability. However, I recently bought a Pioneer BDP-320 bluray player and I can attest that DVD upscaling is really good, better than my HD-A2! There are some scenes that looks near HD quality. Of course, I'm like 10' away from my plasma but that's still good.


Audio is very good as well. Right now, I'm using 7.1 analog out so I can take advantage of the player's decoding feature. From what I've ready(I might be wrong) that when you let the player decode the audio, the audio quality is identical to that of the HDMI. Correct me guys if I am wrong.


Cons: I noticed that when I click the remote too fast like forwarding to different chapters on a DVD movie, the audio vanishes. I have to go back one chapter and sound is back. Also today, I was working on the multichannel menu and I was pressing really fast, the player froze. The LED display would brighten everytime I press any button on the remote but it would not execute it. I had to press the power button on the player itself for 10 seconds before I was able to turn it off. I'll escalate this to Pioneer tomorrow.


Good luck.


Oh, I got the free bluray movie too!


----------



## HMArndtGolf

Here is my situation:


- I have a standard DVD player (no upconversion) hooked up to my TV set


- I'm needing a new Upconverting DVD or a Blu-Ray player for a 720p 50" plasma TV


- wanted to stay under $60 (for the DVD player) and found a couple that seem to fit the bill but many people say that you can't really tell the difference when a DVD play upconverts to 1080p (or 720p in my case)


- so I'm thinking I may want to look at moving up to a Blu-Ray player (probably under $130...which is really pushing my $ limit)


- I have no Blu-Ray disc and I don't buy a large number of movies (maybe 2 a month)


My question is, will a Blu-Ray player upconvert my standard DVD's any better than a DVD player that upconverts them?


Would I be better off just going with a $60 upconverting DVD player?


Thanks for any and all input.


HMAG


----------



## Jeffredo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HMArndtGolf* /forum/post/17647770
> 
> 
> Here is my situation:
> 
> 
> - I have a standard DVD player (no upconversion) hooked up to my TV set
> 
> 
> - I'm needing a new Upconverting DVD or a Blu-Ray player for a 720p 50" plasma TV
> 
> 
> - wanted to stay under $60 (for the DVD player) and found a couple that seem to fit the bill but many people say that you can't really tell the difference when a DVD play upconverts to 1080p (or 720p in my case)
> 
> 
> - so I'm thinking I may want to look at moving up to a Blu-Ray player (probably under $130...which is really pushing my $ limit)
> 
> 
> - I have no Blu-Ray disc and I don't buy a large number of movies (maybe 2 a month)
> 
> 
> My question is, will a Blu-Ray player upconvert my standard DVD's any better than a DVD player that upconverts them?
> 
> 
> Would I be better off just going with a $60 upconverting DVD player?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any and all input.
> 
> 
> HMAG



Almost any cheap Blu-Ray player will upconvert standard DVDs at least as well as a cheap DVD player. Many moderately priced ones (like the Sony BPD-S360 and JVC XVBP1) will do better. With a 50" 720p plasma I think the $60 you were budgeting for a DVD player would be better invested in Blu-Ray.


If you go that route, I would wait until a sub-$100 deal popped up. Even though Black Friday is over I think as the shopping season wears on those great deals on basic Blu-Ray players will happen again.


----------



## HMArndtGolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeffredo* /forum/post/17648638
> 
> 
> Almost any cheap Blu-Ray player will upconvert standard DVDs at least as well as a cheap DVD player. Many moderately priced ones (like the Sony BPD-S360 and JVC XVBP1) will do better. With a 50" 720p plasma I think the $60 you were budgeting for a DVD player would be better invested in Blu-Ray.
> 
> 
> If you go that route, I would wait until a sub-$100 deal popped up. Even though Black Friday is over I think as the shopping season wears on those great deals on basic Blu-Ray players will happen again.



This Panasonic is the closest I can find to my price range with decent reviews: http://www2.panasonic.com/consumer-e...00000000005702 


Any other suggestions?


HMAG


----------



## Jeffredo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HMArndtGolf* /forum/post/17649188
> 
> 
> This Panasonic is the closest I can find to my price range with decent reviews: http://www2.panasonic.com/consumer-e...00000000005702
> 
> 
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> 
> HMAG


 http://www.hometheaterstore.com/Sony..._p/bdps360.htm 


The Sony BDP-S360. More or less the same BR image quality and better at upscaling standard DVDs. Plus the Sony is a little more dependable in Blu-Ray playback (the Panasonic can have more issues with freezing than most comparable players). The worst thing I've ever heard about the Sony is it doesn't have an eject button on the remote.


----------



## jerome8283




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerome8283* /forum/post/17645218
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a blu-ray player. I would like to spend no more than $250. Here's what options I'd like to have..
> 
> 
> > Fast Loading
> 
> > Excellent PQ
> 
> > Stream Capable
> 
> > Wireless Ethernet
> 
> > Excellent downgarding to 720p since I do not have a 1080P display
> 
> 
> Below is my current equipment:
> 
> 
> Pioneer VSX74TXVi reciever
> 
> Panny Plasma TH-50PX500U
> 
> Toshiba A30 HD DVD
> 
> 
> I'm also interested in a standard DVD recorder if anyone has any suggestions.
> 
> Thanks




Any responses would be appreciated.


----------



## schtien

Hi All,

Perhaps someone can help. I'm looking for a new blu-ray player (obviously) to replace my current DVD player a Denon DVD-2910. I'm thinking I might keep the Denon in my set-up for the occasional SACD DVD-A, so that's not a concern. Music listening is done though a Squeezebox and separate DAC, so 2 channel performance is not an issue. The unit will be connected to a Samsung PN58B650 58" Plasma. I would like to have the following features in order of importance.


1. Picture Quality

2. Fast load time (is this information listed anyplace)

3. 7.1 analog audio out


I'm leaning towards a Samsung BDP-3600 and would like to keep it in that price range.


Thanks for any input.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schtien* /forum/post/17650844
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Perhaps someone can help. I'm looking for a new blu-ray player (obviously) to replace my current DVD player a Denon DVD-2910. I'm thinking I might keep the Denon in my set-up for the occasional SACD DVD-A, so that's not a concern. Music listening is done though a Squeezebox and separate DAC, so 2 channel performance is not an issue. The unit will be connected to a Samsung PN58B650 58" Plasma. I would like to have the following features in order of importance.
> 
> 
> 1. Picture Quality
> 
> 2. Fast load time (is this information listed anyplace)
> 
> 3. 7.1 analog audio out
> 
> 
> I'm leaning towards a Samsung BDP-3600 and would like to keep it in that price range.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input.



The only player that has fast loading time is the JVC XV-BP1. Check out the thread on it.


fafner


----------



## SUPERMANROB

Hello I was hoping someone of you can help with this simple question. What BD player is in the same league of the OPPO BD player as far as PQ with BD disc and upconversion quality with SD disc?

Sounds like the majority of people would say that the OPPO BD player is one of thee best(if not the best) with these two(BD and upconversion),so which other BD player is as good with this as the OPPO BD player?

My concern isn't about BD Live,how fast,netflix,pandora,I just want the best PQ & upconversion.

It will pass thru a Denon 3808 to a KURO 151.


----------



## bowmah

ok, still have not pulled the trigger on a BD player yet. Have heard some complaints about the Samsung units so now it's down to the Panny DMP-BD60 vs Sony BDPS360. Does anyone have any recommendations between these 2?


----------



## Kage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah* /forum/post/17653976
> 
> 
> ok, still have not pulled the trigger on a BD player yet. Have heard some complaints about the Samsung units so now it's down to the Panny DMP-BD60 vs Sony BDPS360. Does anyone have any recommendations between these 2?



The Panasonic is better.


----------



## Vive Ardyss

Being that I am receiving the OPPO as a holiday gift this year, I too would be curious like SUPERMANROB if this player should provide superior DVD upscaling and BD performance...


----------



## Vive Ardyss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kage* /forum/post/17653989
> 
> 
> The Panasonic is better.



In what way is it better than the Sony?


Is the Panasonic better than the OPPO IYO?


----------



## Jeffredo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kage* /forum/post/17653989
> 
> 
> The Panasonic is better.



Most reviews I've read say the Sony upscales SD-DVDs better and doesn't have the freezing issues that plague many DMP-BD60 users. About the only gripe I've seen against the Sony is the lack of an eject button on the remote. BR image quality is slightly (probably imperceptibly) better on the Panny.


----------



## Clevinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah* /forum/post/17653976
> 
> 
> ok, still have not pulled the trigger on a BD player yet. Have heard some complaints about the Samsung units so now it's down to the Panny DMP-BD60 vs Sony BDPS360. Does anyone have any recommendations between these 2?



I'm in the same situation and would appreciate any input regarding userfriendliness. Basically I want to know which player my wife (who couldn't care less about PQ/AQ) will be most happy with, trying to watch a dvd or listen to a cd. I'm thinking menus, navigation etc.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/17653646
> 
> 
> Hello I was hoping someone of you can help with this simple question. What BD player is in the same league of the OPPO BD player as far as PQ with BD disc and upconversion quality with SD disc?



General forum consensus is that all players have rather similar Blu-ray image quality when producing 1080p from a 1080p24 source. DVD is more variable. For ratings based on DVD test patterns, see Winston's table in http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1156535 


For more on the OPPO, see:
 Is the Blu-ray picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player? 

 Is the DVD picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player?


-Bill


----------



## skidmark

OK, here's my dilemma ...


Bought a Samsung 1600 for ~$160, including tax and two BD movies (Star Trek and Inglourious Basterds, in my case). _Also_ picked up a LG390 for ~$210 taxed, with no extras.


Desire:

Good loading/response time

Quality SD-DVD upconversion

Reliabilty and compatibility

Streaming of Netflix (and I sure do like Pandora)


I have a pre-HDMI Pioneer 1014 receiver with Toslink input, and enough speakers to deploy 7.1 (although I've lived without it so far).



So, considering price, which do I keep?


----------



## mintakaX

I have this purchasing dilemma--


I'm going to replace my Pioneer BDP-95fd simply because it is so F&^%$#g slow to load and play a BD


I'm quite torn between buying either an Oppo bdp-83 or one of the Sony megachangers-- CX7000ES ($1800) or the CX960 ($590)--


Not being able to decide is stopping me from doing anything ! Any help deciding would be much appreciated !


Thanks


----------



## tartag99

Does somebody have any opinion about the Magnavox blu-ray sold at walmart? I have read good reviews but we never know.


Thanks


----------



## Jeffredo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tartag99* /forum/post/17656266
> 
> 
> Does somebody have any opinion about the Magnavox blu-ray sold at walmart? I have read good reviews but we never know.
> 
> 
> Thanks



You might be able to get some opinions from the Funai thread (which makes these players):

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...026390&page=47


----------



## zikronix

which do you think is the better player....i think the panasonic personally. but i cant find any additional info...any help would be great


----------



## Adult Beverage

Define better. What aspects do you want to compare? BD playback, DVD upconversion, NetFlix streaming, other internet goodies, loadtimes, etc. Depends on which of these are most important to you.


----------



## zikronix

picture and sound quality on all aspects, followed by load times, parents dont have netflix or internet in that room so that doesnt matter


----------



## Zackary Bass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/17653646
> 
> 
> Hello I was hoping someone of you can help with this simple question. What BD player is in the same league of the OPPO BD player as far as PQ with BD disc and upconversion quality with SD disc?
> 
> Sounds like the majority of people would say that the OPPO BD player is one of thee best(if not the best) with these two(BD and upconversion),so which other BD player is as good with this as the OPPO BD player?
> 
> My concern isn't about BD Live,how fast,netflix,pandora,I just want the best PQ & upconversion.
> 
> It will pass thru a Denon 3808 to a KURO 151.




Hello SUPERMANROB,

Being that I reasearched this for what seems like forever and have since purchased the OPPO...it is "untouchable" in most catogories.

See wmcclain comment above....he/she is right, BD is pretty much equal on most 200.00 - 500.00 units but the OPPO might even "best" them at that. But the upconversion on the OPPO cannot be beat..period! I have over 2500 SD-DVD's (yes, after I watch a Blu Ray and look at my entire wall of SD, I almost cry). Plus the OPPO does so much more and is liquid fast. So in closing and to answer your question..."so which other BD player is as good with this as the OPPO BD player?" Answer: Nothing will compare with the OPPO in upconversion...nothing will surpass it in BD preformance and there are maybe 2..3 units that may be faster and even then that's only on some discs.

I need to buy a new unit for a Christmas gift so I guess I'm looking for a good 200.00 or so one myself. Maybe Samsung P3600 or Panny's BD55K (not sure of the price now) Good Luck


----------



## winston9332

help me choose a player thread is the perfect place to post and where this will end up anyway!


----------



## bowmah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeffredo* /forum/post/17654098
> 
> 
> Most reviews I've read say the Sony upscales SD-DVDs better and doesn't have the freezing issues that plague many DMP-BD60 users. About the only gripe I've seen against the Sony is the lack of an eject button on the remote. BR image quality is slightly (probably imperceptibly) better on the Panny.



So, contrasting opinions between the Sony and Panny. Is there a definite winner? Any more feedback?


----------



## novasol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah* /forum/post/17657199
> 
> 
> So, contrasting opinions between the Sony and Panny. Is there a definite winner? Any more feedback?



I had a Sony S360 before buying an S760. It's surprisingly good for the price. there are a lot of useful menu options and the menu interface is easy to use and fast. Load times, etc are very good, I never found myself wanting any more speed. In fact, it's slightly faster than my S760. One thing that's great about them is it will pick up remote inputs very well...I had a Samung 2550 that had to be pointed at the unit just to do anything.


I have had/tested a Samung 2550, Pioneer 320, Sony S360 and S760 and find something about the richness of the Sony blacks to stand out. They are just more inky, deeper.


It's an OK upconverter, but the Reon in my pj kills it....then again my pj was better than even the Pio 320 in that regard. One thing..the 360 does add a little edge enhancement that I didn't like..but I'm also looking at a 92" projected image. You won't notice on a 50-65" TV.


I've never seen a Panasonic but the freezing issue would make me hesitate.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zackary Bass* /forum/post/17656964
> 
> 
> Hello SUPERMANROB,
> 
> Being that I reasearched this for what seems like forever and have since purchased the OPPO...it is "untouchable" in most catogories.
> 
> See wmcclain comment above....he/she is right, BD is pretty much equal on most 200.00 - 500.00 units but the OPPO might even "best" them at that. But the upconversion on the OPPO cannot be beat..period! I have over 2500 SD-DVD's (yes, after I watch a Blu Ray and look at my entire wall of SD, I almost cry). Plus the OPPO does so much more and is liquid fast. So in closing and to answer your question..."so which other BD player is as good with this as the OPPO BD player?" Answer: Nothing will compare with the OPPO in upconversion...nothing will surpass it in BD preformance and there are maybe 2..3 units that may be faster and even then that's only on some discs.
> 
> I need to buy a new unit for a Christmas gift so I guess I'm looking for a good 200.00 or so one myself. Maybe Samsung P3600 or Panny's BD55K (not sure of the price now) Good Luck



Zackary thanks is the OPPO significantly better than the rest or were some pretty close? If so which one's? Again my biggest concern is PQ & AQ & upconversion. I guess in your opinion it comes down to upconversion.


----------



## bowmah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *novasol* /forum/post/17659623
> 
> 
> I had a Sony S360 before buying an S760. It's surprisingly good for the price. there are a lot of useful menu options and the menu interface is easy to use and fast. Load times, etc are very good, I never found myself wanting any more speed. In fact, it's slightly faster than my S760. One thing that's great about them is it will pick up remote inputs very well...I had a Samung 2550 that had to be pointed at the unit just to do anything.
> 
> 
> I have had/tested a Samung 2550, Pioneer 320, Sony S360 and S760 and find something about the richness of the Sony blacks to stand out. They are just more inky, deeper.
> 
> 
> It's an OK upconverter, but the Reon in my pj kills it....then again my pj was better than even the Pio 320 in that regard. One thing..the 360 does add a little edge enhancement that I didn't like..but I'm also looking at a 92" projected image. You won't notice on a 50-65" TV.
> 
> 
> I've never seen a Panasonic but the freezing issue would make me hesitate.



ok another vote for the Sony. So here is the odd thing, Sony is never one to list their unit cheaper as a sales tactic. If they have a "better" unit, why is the Sony retailing for a lower price than the Panasonic?


----------



## dobeman

I currently use a Tvix 6500 to stream my blu ray rips and many other files to my living room, but would like to get a bd player for the bedroom that can handle not only my discs, but stream my blu ray rips, mkv content, and various other files. I was looking at the lg370 or 390 but coudn't confirm that it is caplable of this. I have a wired network so speed isn't a problem. Any advice would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dobeman* /forum/post/17662095
> 
> 
> I currently use a Tvix 6500 to stream my blu ray rips and many other files to my living room, but would like to get a bd player for the bedroom that can handle not only my discs, but stream my blu ray rips, mkv content, and various other files. I was looking at the lg370 or 390 but coudn't confirm that it is caplable of this. I have a wired network so speed isn't a problem. Any advice would be great. Thanks in advance.



BD390 can do it, mostly... not 370.

There are some caveats/limitations on the 390 streaming, I've heard it has trouble w/ MPEG2 in MKV rips I think (AVCHD/H.264 is ok, and plain MPG2 HD is ok), also VC1 BD is not supported, and it tends to be bit simplistic handling multiple audio streams and/or subtitles in MKV (chooses first one only, no selection)...


----------



## dobeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgould* /forum/post/17662144
> 
> 
> BD390 can do it, mostly... not 370.
> 
> There are some caveats/limitations on the 390 streaming, I've heard it has trouble w/ MPEG2 in MKV rips I think (AVCHD/H.264 is ok, and plain MPG2 HD is ok), also VC1 BD is not supported, and it tends to be bit simplistic handling multiple audio streams and/or subtitles in MKV (chooses first one only, no selection)...



Thank you very much, this helps me make my decision-won't be getting the 390-I need a device that can handle all the codecs that BD's are often placed in (MPEG2, AVC, VC-1). Will probably have to go with a dedicated media streamer like the Tvix 6600 and place a BD player in it possibly


----------



## HMArndtGolf

I want to get either get the Phillips BDP5012/F ($100) or the JVC XVBP10 ($110).


Which one is the better player for the price?


Currently don't own any Blu-Ray disc but have been looking for a Upconversion DVD player and the one I'm wanting (Sony 700) keeps going for more money than I'm willing to put into it ($60) on hebay. If I'm going to spend $60 I might as well spend $40 more and get an excellent Blu-Ray player with my Upconverting DVD player.


I guess my most important area of concern is making sure the player will upconvert the hundreds of DVDs I have up to HD 720p (both of my current tvs are 720p plasmas) quality.


Thanks for any help in the decision making.


HMArndtGolf


----------



## youstandtall

I just purchased a JVC xv-bp10 at sam's club for $110. Barebones, but I'm paying the blu ray Monsters vs. Aliens and looks fantastic. The zoom to get rid on top and bottom black bars is working nicely with this blu ray movie also. Hard to find a zoom that will work with a 16x9 blu ray movies at 1080p. It's only one movie but picture looks as nice, if not better than the Panasonic DMP60 I returned to Best Buy which only zoomed 4x3 movies. May or may not return only because it doesn't contain an optical audio out. Does have coax audio out, which unfortunately is broken on my receiver. Haven't tried a DVD yet but will update. If you can do coax audio this might fit the bill. Look at JVC's website for specs.I believe this model and the jvc xv-bp11 are essentially the same, My manual actual has both models #'s on front cover.


----------



## youstandtall

Finally a cheap blu ray player that zooms blu ray movies to those of you that want to rid yourself of 16x9 black bars on top and bottom on screen. I purchased a jvc xv-bp10 at sam's club for $110. I've tried only one movie (monsters vs. Aliens blu ray) but was ecstatic to see the zoom worked right off the bat. Picture looks fantastic, even zoomed. It's barebones and my only downfall is no optical out. I believe its essentially the same as the jvc xv-bp11 since the manual has both model numbers on front cover. So you can check out the 11 on jvc's website for specs. Will follow up when i get a chance to play some dvd and more blu rays. For those of you who want to fill the screen on 16x9 movies instead of emptying your wallet for a zoom feature that works with blu ray 16x9 movies, and using it for primarily for watching discs (no bells and whistles) this might be the ticket.


----------



## djm3801

My son wants a Blu-ray and i told him he gets one for Christmas. I was leaning toward the Sony 460 or lg 390 but he wants a Samsung to integrate with his TV. Based on my research, Sammy Blu Rays get mixed reviews. I mentioned PS3 and he said he is not a gamer - he is 38 and works long hours. So I buy the Samsung p3600 on sale last week. Now he says he is interested in playing PC content through the tv. I am no expert on things like BD live or BD streaming and the like. I understand the P3600 can do this. Would the PS3 Slim offer an advantage? I have an issue with the fact that it comes with one stinking controller and the Blu-Ray like remote is also not cheap. Tell me what you can about differences.


----------



## HMArndtGolf

*I want to get either get the Phillips BDP5012/F ($100) or the JVC XVBP10 ($110).


Which one is the better player for the price?


Currently don't own any Blu-Ray disc but have been looking for a Upconversion DVD player and the one I'm wanting (Sony 700) keeps going for more money than I'm willing to put into it ($60) on hebay. If I'm going to spend $60 I might as well spend $40 more and get an excellent Blu-Ray player with my Upconverting DVD player.


I guess my most important area of concern is making sure the player will upconvert the hundreds of DVDs I have up to HD 720p (both of my current tvs are 720p plasmas) quality.


Thanks for any help in the decision making.


HMArndtGolf*


----------



## youstandtall

I just bought a JVC XV-BP10 today. So far I'm completely impressed. I just returned a Panasonic DMP60 to bestbuy because it only zoomed 4x3 movies. The Panasonic had very good reviews for playback with blu ray and dvd. I watched Monsters and Aliens blu ray and Indiana Jones Skull dvd. I have to say the JVC performed as well if not better than the Panny on both. Plus the I was able to zoom away top and bottom black bars without any noticeable picture quality loss from 8 feet away on a 50"plasma. I then threw in an old bargain bin, The Running Man DVD, not remastered as a true test because in the past this had one of poorest quality pictures I have on DVD. Looked better than it ever did on any of my upconvert dvd players. I researched for hours trying to find one looking at manuals, with a blu ray/DVD zoom.I did only try one blu ray, but the fact that this had the ability to zoom it when practically none of the others can (besides the expensive Oppo 83 and maybe LG 390?), impressed me. Downside, no bells and whistles, you need HDMI and coax audio for home theater (no optical audio). If you can live with these limited outputs and want a quality picture without breaking the bank, I give it 2 thumbs up! You can also look and specs at JVC website for XV-BP11 they appear to be essentially the same being my manual has both models on the cover.


----------



## Dave224

You do understand that by zooming you are losing the 1:1 pixel mapping of the DVD on your screen, and cropping off the sides of the picture. If the film's OAR is 2.35, why do you want to watch it in 1.78? You are essentially destroying the best PQ that you seek to buy. Not everything fits on a 16X9 screen perfectly. Just my opinion.


----------



## skidmark

In doing a bit more research, would the Panasonic 60 or 80 be a better choice than either of these?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skidmark* /forum/post/17654845
> 
> 
> OK, here's my dilemma ...
> 
> 
> Bought a Samsung 1600 for ~$160, including tax and two BD movies (Star Trek and Inglourious Basterds, in my case). _Also_ picked up a LG390 for ~$210 taxed, with no extras.
> 
> 
> Desire:
> 
> Good loading/response time
> 
> Quality SD-DVD upconversion
> 
> Reliabilty and compatibility
> 
> Streaming of Netflix (and I sure do like Pandora)
> 
> 
> I have a pre-HDMI Pioneer 1014 receiver with Toslink input, and enough speakers to deploy 7.1 (although I've lived without it so far).
> 
> 
> 
> So, considering price, which do I keep?


----------



## dan24678

Hello,


I am finally upgrading my home theater setup to HD and wanted to get some opinions on whether I should purchase a PS3 or a Samsung BD-P3600 to play Blu-Ray DVDs and HD-encoded Divx. First, some background on what I'm looking for.


I currently watch A LOT of divx and xvid avi's and mkv files. I have a network-attached hard-drive and a first-gen Xbox running XBMC. If anyone has ever used XBMC, then you know how amazing it is and how it has set the bar extremely high for all other media players. I will be retaining my first-gen Xbox to watch standard-def video files and have an Xbox 360 for gaming. Where XBMC on the first-gen Xbox falls short is that it cannot play 720p divx files. So I am looking at either the PS3 or the Samsung BD-P3600 for this purpose, as well as to play Blu-Ray DVDs themselves.


I already have a BD-P3600 in my bedroom and know that its media player is pretty flawed. It does not have a resume function (nor does it seem to have a resume for playing DVDs). Even worse, although it can stream standard def Divx files over my network, it chokes when you try to play a 720p file over the network if the file size exceeds 1 gig. So basically, if I have a 1.2 gig hi-def Divx file I want to watch on the BD-P3600, I need to put it on a DVD-R or thumb drive first.


Which brings us to the PS3. I have read that its support for mkv files is limited, but I'm not sure how well or how poorly it plays them over a network. It would be cool to have a PS3 for gaming, but my main reason for getting one, if I do choose a PS3, would be because it is a viable replacement for XBMC on the first-gen Xbox that can handle streaming 720p Divx/Xvid files (although this may not currently be the case).


Does anyone have firsthand experience with both of these units and can give me some advice? Again, my main considerations are Blu-Ray player quality and ability to stream multiple formats of Hi-Def video files seamlessly over my wireless (or wired) network. Price and the PS3's gaming functions don't really factor in that much.


Thanks,

Dan


----------



## rawl316

So I'm going to phrase this in 3 questions...


a) what player would you buy if money were not an issue? from what I'm looking at, the LG 390 seems to be extremely popular.


b) what about if it were an issue? I think I'd want wi-fi. from what I'm reading, the sony 560 seems to fit the park (around $200). but there seems to be issues with it. any other recommendations?


c) what about if I was going total budget? no wifi, etc. I'm reading the panasonic B60, sony 360? Any others highly recommended?


----------



## lwien123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rawl316* /forum/post/17670180
> 
> 
> 
> a) what player would you buy if money were not an issue?


 http://www.goldmund.com/products/eidosreferenceblue/ 


A mere 135 grand.......


Pssst..........money is always an issue, eh?


Check out the slide show on their site. They've got some pretty snazzy showrooms and if you're into turntables.......wow.


----------



## DiGiTY

Are there any Blu-ray network players that are Netflix, Pandora & DLNA ready?


----------



## Tnilsson

My beloved upconverting over component and region free DVD player has finally died and I can't find any replacement. I was not planning on buying a Blu-ray player ever, but it looks like I will have to as I can't find what I need in standard players anymore.


I have a 4x3 FP with component cable going through the ceiling and I hate the idea of paying $300 for a new 25' HDMI cable. I assume I can use a blu-ray player as a mere upconverting standard player by using my component cables, presumably with a huge loss in video quality.


Does anyone know of any blu-ray player that upconverts to some decent level over component? Region free would be nice, but I assume that does not exist in any reasonable price range (and I'd prefer to spend as little as possible given how quickly players seem to die).


Thanks for any advice. And to the moderators, if my mentioning region-free is a problem, please delete that refernence (if you can), but I used to live in Europe and have a lot of region 2 DVDs as well as region 1 DVDs now and I hate having to buy two players just so I can watch what I paid good money for!


----------



## another schmo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tnilsson* /forum/post/17675738
> 
> 
> I hate the idea of paying $300 for a new 25' HDMI cable.



How do you feel about paying $30?


I can't imagine how you've been on these boards longer than me and haven't heard of Monoprice.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tnilsson* /forum/post/17675738
> 
> 
> My beloved upconverting over component and region free DVD player has finally died and I can't find any replacement. I was not planning on buying a Blu-ray player ever, but it looks like I will have to as I can't find what I need in standard players anymore.
> 
> 
> I have a 4x3 FP with component cable going through the ceiling and I hate the idea of paying $300 for a new 25' HDMI cable. I assume I can use a blu-ray player as a mere upconverting standard player by using my component cables, presumably with a huge loss in video quality.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of any blu-ray player that upconverts to some decent level over component? Region free would be nice, but I assume that does not exist in any reasonable price range (and I'd prefer to spend as little as possible given how quickly players seem to die).
> 
> 
> Thanks for any advice. And to the moderators, if my mentioning region-free is a problem, please delete that refernence (if you can), but I used to live in Europe and have a lot of region 2 DVDs as well as region 1 DVDs now and I hate having to buy two players just so I can watch what I paid good money for!



No go. Upscaling of DVD over component is no longer allowed for reasons of Digital Rights Management. This applies to Blu-ray players as well as to DVD players.


Blu-ray native can be up to 1080i over component.


Are you sure an HDMI cable costs $300? Have you looked at forum sponsors Blue Jeans and Monoprice?


There may be some import players that are unrestricted but I don't think the major brands will be.


-Bill


----------



## afrogt




Tnilsson said:


> My beloved upconverting over component and region free DVD player has finally died and I can't find any replacement. I was not planning on buying a Blu-ray player ever, but it looks like I will have to as I can't find what I need in standard players anymore.
> 
> *I have a 4x3 FP with component cable going through the ceiling and I hate the idea of paying $300 for a new 25' HDMI cable.* I assume I can use a blu-ray player as a mere upconverting standard player by using my component cables, presumably with a huge loss in video quality.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> $300 for a 25 ft HDMI cable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> Flat HDMI cable
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...t=1#largeimage


----------



## Tnilsson

Wow, Another Schmo! Way to be insulting before asking any clarifying questions!


Yes, I have heard of Monoprice (and Blue Jean and other equally good cable companies. Unfortunately, my contractor ignored my instructions to install large conduit and only installed 3/4" which I did not learn until too late. As far as I can tell, the only HDMI cable that will fit through such small conduit is the Rapid Run cable which costs almost exactly $300 for the run I need (with the appropriate connectors). The problem is the large-ended connectors, not the cable itself.


So if anyone has any better idea for cables, I am all ears, but I don't know of any other option given the 3/4" conduit I have. At these prices though, I may just leave the component cable and use that (though it will result in a non-HD picture).


And if anyone has a particularly good recommendation for a modestly priced Blu-ray player that has good upconverting, I'd appreciate hearing it as I have avoided this whole Blu-ray issue up until now and I have not seen many answers to similar questions on this threar (I have looked).


----------



## lwien123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tnilsson* /forum/post/17675918
> 
> 
> Wow, Another Schmo! Way to be insulting before asking any clarifying questions!



You should have expected a response like Schmo gave. If you're gonna state that you're gonna spend 300 bucks for an HDMI cable without qualifying why you were gonna spend that amount out front, ESPECIALLY being that you are a long time member here who knows the popularity of Monoprice, than it is perfectly reasonable why Schmo responded as he did, so if anyone is being insulting here, it is you for not understanding that and coming down on him like you just did.


Glass houses and stones come to mind here.


----------



## Tnilsson

I frankly did not think my comment about cable price would elicit any response at all; I suppose I have been living with this conduit problem for too long and just accept it as a bad one. As to what type of responses I expected, well, I have been absent from this site for some time but I only expected the types of responses I got from wmcclaim and afrogt.


But my question was really about Blu-ray players. While I know a lot about speakers and such, I don't know much about Blu-ray players. I know that Oppo makes a very good Blu-ray player, but that it is very expensive (around $500). I know that PS3s come with a Blu-ray player, but I am not a gamer and spending $300 for a player in a game system seems like a waste when Blu-ray players are selling for as low as $100 on their own (though I am sure you get what you pay for to some extent). I am not even sure when the best time to buy one is? Before Christmas, after Christmas?


Is there such a thing as a best-buy for a Blu-ray player that will be used for audio CDs, standard DVDs, and some Blu-ray DVDs? I have read a lot of entries on this thread but have not really seen any consensus.


Thanks again for any help.


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tnilsson* /forum/post/17676167
> 
> 
> I frankly did not think my comment about cable price would elicit any response at all; I suppose I have been living with this conduit problem for too long and just accept it as a bad one. As to what type of responses I expected, well, I have been absent from this site for some time but I only expected the types of responses I got from wmcclaim and afrogt.
> 
> 
> But my question was really about Blu-ray players. While I know a lot about speakers and such, I don't know much about Blu-ray players. I know that Oppo makes a very good Blu-ray player, but that it is very expensive (around $500). I know that PS3s come with a Blu-ray player, but I am not a gamer and spending $300 for a player in a game system seems like a waste when Blu-ray players are selling for as low as $100 on their own (though I am sure you get what you pay for to some extent). I am not even sure when the best time to buy one is? Before Christmas, after Christmas?
> 
> 
> Is there such a thing as a best-buy for a Blu-ray player that will be used for audio CDs, standard DVDs, and some Blu-ray DVDs? I have read a lot of entries on this thread but have not really seen any consensus.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for any help.



I recommend the Pan. BD60(unless you need Netflix streaming, it doesn't do that). Now is a great time to buy. Check the Blu-ray player deals thread daily. The BD60 was recently $99. As far as your statement about not getting HD with component, that's not accurate. Component will send 1080i to your projector. But your Blu-ray player will not be able to upconvert your standard DVD's. That's why it's best to get HDMI to your projector.


----------



## another schmo

I wasn't attempting to be insulting. Perhaps flippant, but not insulting.


Serious question that I have always pondered...


A DVD is 480P, one's TV/Monitor is often something else (768P or 1080P being the most common nowadays). Somewhere in-between the DVD and the screen the image has to be upscaled. I'm not sure why the player is viewed as a more appropriate place for the upscaling than the TV.


Given that you are looking for something to go over component(max res of 1080i), is it better for the player to upscale AND interlace the signal from 480P to 1080i so that the TV can deinterlace it to 1080P (or possibly even downscale it to 768) as opposed to just leaving it at 480P and having the TV upscale it?


You refer to the non-upscaled output as non-HD but as you are starting with a DVD it can never truly be HD can it? You might have an HD signal but over 50% of the resolution would be interpolated as opposed to native.


Or am I missing something?


I know there are high-end standalone upscalers out there but is there a significant difference between the upscaling capabilities of a commercial DVD player vs. the sort of TV most of us own?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *another schmo* /forum/post/17677463
> 
> 
> I wasn't attempting to be insulting. Perhaps flippant, but not insulting.
> 
> 
> Serious question that I have always pondered...
> 
> 
> A DVD is 480P, one's TV/Monitor is often something else (768P or 1080P being the most common nowadays). Somewhere in-between the DVD and the screen the image has to be upscaled. I'm not sure why the player is viewed as a more appropriate place for the upscaling than the TV.
> 
> 
> Given that you are looking for something to go over component(max res of 1080i), is it better for the player to upscale AND interlace the signal from 480P to 1080i so that the TV can deinterlace it to 1080P (or possibly even downscale it to 768) as opposed to just leaving it at 480P and having the TV upscale it?
> 
> 
> You refer to the non-upscaled output as non-HD but as you are starting with a DVD it can never truly be HD can it? You might have an HD signal but over 50% of the resolution would be interpolated as opposed to native.
> 
> 
> Or am I missing something?
> 
> 
> I know there are high-end standalone upscalers out there but is there a significant difference between the upscaling capabilities of a commercial DVD player vs. the sort of TV most of us own?



DVDs are 480i (NTSC) and need to be deinterlaced before they can be scaled. Deinterlacing is the hard part; scaling is relatively easy. There is not much difference between scaling in the player and scaling in the display.


-Bill


----------



## Tnilsson

My apologies to another schmo. I seem to have misread your comment. I do appreciate the advice and monocables is a good company.


I also may not have described my problem correctly. My upconverting to 1080i standard DVD player gave me a great picture over my 1080i max FP. But it is dead and Blu-ray seems to be the only option these days. But Blu-ray has HDCP which blocks sending even an 1080i signal over the component cable I already have in my walls (at least as I understand it).


So what will get me the best picture with a Blu-ray player given that my projector can only handle 1080i max? Should I try to replace my component cable with an HDMI to DVI cable (the best input option I have on my FP)? Will something like an HDFury2 allow me to send a 1080i picture to my FP? There has to be some HDCP catch to that last option.


I know little about video signals. If I can find a way to send a 1080i signal from a Blu-ray player to my FP, that will be enough for me at least until my FP dies too. But not sure how to do that.


I will look into the BD60. Thanks for the tip!


Torgny


----------



## wally3218

I'm looking to buy my first blu-ray player which of these players would be best for upscaling dvd's to 1080i on my sony bravia KLV-40S200

Samsung BD-P1600

Sony BDP S360 or BDP S560

Panasonic DMP-BD60 or DMP-BD80

or any other suggestions

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tnilsson* /forum/post/17678138
> 
> 
> My apologies to another schmo. I seem to have misread your comment. I do appreciate the advice and monocables is a good company.
> 
> 
> I also may not have described my problem correctly. My upconverting to 1080i standard DVD player gave me a great picture over my 1080i max FP. But it is dead and Blu-ray seems to be the only option these days. But Blu-ray has HDCP which blocks sending even an 1080i signal over the component cable I already have in my walls (at least as I understand it).
> 
> 
> So what will get me the best picture with a Blu-ray player given that my projector can only handle 1080i max? Should I try to replace my component cable with an HDMI to DVI cable (the best input option I have on my FP)? Will something like an HDFury2 allow me to send a 1080i picture to my FP? There has to be some HDCP catch to that last option.
> 
> 
> I know little about video signals. If I can find a way to send a 1080i signal from a Blu-ray player to my FP, that will be enough for me at least until my FP dies too. But not sure how to do that.
> 
> 
> I will look into the BD60. Thanks for the tip!
> 
> 
> Torgny



HDMI->DVI would be the way to go if you can manage the cabling. I would test the capability of that input on the display before running the cable to see if it does what you want.


It is possible to run HDMI over ethernet cable if that would be easier to manage. Check the cable vendors or the HDMI forum here.


HDFury2: I hear about it but forget the details.


It isn't HDCP that controls scaling over component, but some other paranoid restriction.


Because of new AACS licensing, component on Blu-ray will be dead in a couple of years.


-Bill


----------



## jamis

Alrightly... we are looking to replace our PS3 with a standalone player (for movies) and here are our requirements:

Good DVD upconversion (we project onto a 111" screen)
Good BD picture quality
Fast loading
Netflix
Under $250 (the lower the better)


There are a bunch of good no-frills players in the $100-150 range (JVC, Panny BD60, some of the Sonys, etc)


The Samsung BD-P1600 has mixed reviews but fits most of those requirements.


How do the LG 390 and 370 stack up? Or the Sony BDP-N460?


Any other options?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamis* /forum/post/17678801
> 
> 
> Alrightly... we are looking to replace our PS3 with a standalone player (for movies) and here are our requirements:
> 
> Good DVD upconversion (we project onto a 111" screen)
> Good BD picture quality
> Fast loading
> Netflix
> Under $250 (the lower the better)
> 
> 
> There are a bunch of good no-frills players in the $100-150 range (JVC, Panny BD60, some of the Sonys, etc)
> 
> 
> The Samsung BD-P1600 has mixed reviews but fits most of those requirements.
> 
> 
> How do the LG 390 and 370 stack up? Or the Sony BDP-N460?
> 
> 
> Any other options?



Insignia NS-BRDVD3 meets all your requirements. Sony and LG have more streaming options in addition to netflix. The best things about Insignia are the price and ability to play video files from a USB stick or hard drive. Worst thing is the poor remote range, but a universal takes care of that.


----------



## Jeffredo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17679656
> 
> 
> Insignia NS-BRDVD3 meets all your requirements. Sony and LG have more streaming options in addition to netflix. The best things about Insignia are the price and ability to play video files from a USB stick or hard drive. Worst thing is the poor remote range, but a universal takes care of that.



I tried a Vizio profile 2.0 player from Wal-Mart. Its made by Desay, like the Insignia is, and I wasn't very impressed with its Blu-Ray performance (froze quite a lot - every BR disc I tried in it) and its DVD upscaling was pretty poor. Plus the remote range and response time was horrible. That's not to say any/all of these things might affect the Insignia, but it would make me leery none the less.


----------



## Tnilsson

I have to admit that Netflix capability would be nice. The BP60 does not seem to have that (though it seems to have BD Live, isn't that the same thing?) but the Insignia NS-BRDVD3 does. They both seem to be in the same price range. Does anyone have any recommendation between the two (or in favor of another similarly priced player that may be better than both)? My last two DVD players lasted only about 3 years before dying and it would be nice to find a reliable Blu-ray player that will make it more than a couple of years.


----------



## Chris E

I have done alot of reading here (probably about 8 hours) on blu-ray players on AVS. I appreciate all of the input and the great info you guys provide. My head is spinning.


I am trying to narrow down my choices. This is all I need:


1) All data over HDMI

2) No bitstreaming, unless I can be convinced otherwise for SQ

3) Good DVD playback

4) No analog outputs needed


I thought I had settled on the Panny BD60 until I started reading about Pioneer 320 and 51FD having better DVD PQ.


Thus, I think I am settling on the 120 Pioneer. I am a Pioneer guy, but not an elitest bastard. My current AVR is VSX-23THX...my previous was a 54TX.


But, I cannot find anything in terms of PQ for standard DVDs on the 120 vs the 320, etc. The 320 is not that much more expensive than the 120 so if there is a difference in PQ I will pay for the 320. I am assuming the main difference between these 2 players is basically the analog outs and PQ is equal.....


Or, is there something "better" with the minimal requirements I need?


Or, should I get the Panny and a standalone DVD player? Would a standalone DVD player produce a better picture than the 120 or 320 for SD? One question: I see upconverting DVD players now to 1080P....why would anybody need that if their TV will do that for them?


Thanks.


----------



## maggiefan

Give the Sony BDP N460 a look, it seems to be pretty good quality and it streams more content than any other player by far. It's on sale at Best Buy and you may even find it for less if you shop around.


----------



## pooge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maggiefan* /forum/post/17681178
> 
> 
> Give the Sony BDP N460 a look, it seems to be pretty good quality and it streams more content than any other player by far. It's on sale at Best Buy and you may even find it for less if you shop around.



This player is advertized as being 1080/24p capable, but it unclear if it is capable of doing that in a DVD upconvert. Does anyone know if it can? Otherwise, it would appear that the Panny BD80 is the one for me, if and when it becomes available again.


----------



## Ben Franklin

I have just had a frustrating experience where I asked Netflix to send me another copy of the BD, "Galapagos" because I was not able to watch several portions because my Panasonic DMP BD60 couldn't handle what seemed to be minor scratches on the surface. This is my third rental BD in the last 6 months (35 or so BDs) that has had such an issue. Besides the single disc loading test that Consumer Reports makes, I have seen no other attempts to compare BD players on their abilities to play damaged discs Is there anybody who can help on this issue? I am especially interested in hearing from owners of several models who were able to get a disc to play perfectly by switching players. Thanks.


----------



## acex2

Hi All,

Long time happy h/k 635 (no HDMI) owner here looking at Blue-ray players.

What advantage would running analog 7.1 cables from the blue-ray player to the HK 635 have over the digital audio connections?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acex2* /forum/post/17682010
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Long time happy h/k 635 (no HDMI) owner here looking at Blue-ray players.
> 
> What advantage would running analog 7.1 cables from the blue-ray player to the HK 635 have over the digital audio connections?



Analog will let you hear the lossless HD audio (Dolby TrueHD, DTS-MA) from your Blu-ray Discs. Digital will limit you to lossy DD and DTS (but at higher-than-DVD bitrates that can sound very close to lossless).


If there is a receiver upgrade in your relatively-near future, I would personally not recommend paying extra for analog, since the improvement is subtle and you won't need it after you have HDMI. If you plan to keep the HK, then you might as well spend the money for analog and know you're getting the best audio available from consumer media.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeffredo* /forum/post/17680381
> 
> 
> I tried a Vizio profile 2.0 player from Wal-Mart. Its made by Desay, like the Insignia is, and I wasn't very impressed with its Blu-Ray performance (froze quite a lot - every BR disc I tried in it) and its DVD upscaling was pretty poor. Plus the remote range and response time was horrible. That's not to say any/all of these things might affect the Insignia, but it would make me leery none the less.



Besides the remote range, I've had none of those issues with mine. Every disk has played flawlessly. I haven't seriously analyzed the upconversion, but it seems on par with my sony. But I don't blame you for being leery since you've been burned before. Good luck.


----------



## burndawgz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dan24678* /forum/post/17669026
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I am finally upgrading my home theater setup to HD and wanted to get some opinions on whether I should purchase a PS3 or a Samsung BD-P3600 to play Blu-Ray DVDs and HD-encoded Divx. First, some background on what I'm looking for.
> 
> 
> I currently watch A LOT of divx and xvid avi's and mkv files. I have a network-attached hard-drive and a first-gen Xbox running XBMC. If anyone has ever used XBMC, then you know how amazing it is and how it has set the bar extremely high for all other media players. I will be retaining my first-gen Xbox to watch standard-def video files and have an Xbox 360 for gaming. Where XBMC on the first-gen Xbox falls short is that it cannot play 720p divx files. So I am looking at either the PS3 or the Samsung BD-P3600 for this purpose, as well as to play Blu-Ray DVDs themselves.
> 
> 
> I already have a BD-P3600 in my bedroom and know that its media player is pretty flawed. It does not have a resume function (nor does it seem to have a resume for playing DVDs). Even worse, although it can stream standard def Divx files over my network, it chokes when you try to play a 720p file over the network if the file size exceeds 1 gig. So basically, if I have a 1.2 gig hi-def Divx file I want to watch on the BD-P3600, I need to put it on a DVD-R or thumb drive first.
> 
> 
> Which brings us to the PS3. I have read that its support for mkv files is limited, but I'm not sure how well or how poorly it plays them over a network. It would be cool to have a PS3 for gaming, but my main reason for getting one, if I do choose a PS3, would be because it is a viable replacement for XBMC on the first-gen Xbox that can handle streaming 720p Divx/Xvid files (although this may not currently be the case).
> 
> 
> Does anyone have firsthand experience with both of these units and can give me some advice? Again, my main considerations are Blu-Ray player quality and ability to stream multiple formats of Hi-Def video files seamlessly over my wireless (or wired) network. Price and the PS3's gaming functions don't really factor in that much.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dan



I would like to "second" Dan's request for info and recommendations for a newer-model BD player that will stream multiple PC formats such as AVI and MKV (4-8gb in size) and that might have reliable uPNP support. Given the location, I am stuck w/ a wireless N connection - wired is not an option. And for me, BD playback is actually secondary to the streaming.


Okay, worst case, I _am_ willing to load a 250Gb external USB drive with all my media and plug it into the back of the box, if that's the only reliable way to get it to the BD player, but I at least want native MKV, DIVX, etc. support so I don't have to reencode, remux, etc.


Thanks much!


----------



## bowmah

So will the Panasonic BD60 stream MKV files over a wired network? If not, what unit will?


----------



## PSEng

Is there a NetFlix compatible player whose picture quality (SD and HD) matches the Panasonic BD60 and is in the same price range. I already have a PS3 for living room but looking for a stand alone player for the home theater. Thnx!


----------



## ousooner2

My buddy got the Samsung 1600 last night and he said he's having problems with lip syncing, slow load time, he says its louder than the one in the store, menu was acting slow whenever he could finally get it to pop up. Basically I'm wondering what the best BD player is under $200 for PQ?? He doesn't care about netflix, or anything like that. Just has a 5.1 surround and the Panny S1. Any recommendations???



Panny BD60

Pioneer 51FD

Pioneer BDP120

JVCXVBP1


Any of the Sony's good?



Thanks guys!!


----------



## Vipper IV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pseng* /forum/post/17683609
> 
> 
> is there a netflix compatible player whose picture quality (sd and hd) matches the panasonic bd60 and is in the same price range. I already have a ps3 for living room but looking for a stand alone player for the home theater. Thnx!



lg bd370


----------



## Bushtree

Hi guys,


Looking to pickup my first blu-ray player. Looks like there are literally 100+ on the market any suggestions?


Criteria:


- sub $200

- decodes HD audio formats (im running a HK AVR-247).

- looks good (will be exposed, not hidden in cabinet)


- dont care about streaming and dont need analog outs.



Basically, I just want something that will give me all the greatness im currently missing out on, and dont need anything super fancy. Whats the best bang for the buck sorta speak?


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bushtree* /forum/post/17684178
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Looking to pickup my first blu-ray player. Looks like there are literally 100+ on the market any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Criteria:
> 
> 
> - sub $200
> 
> - decodes HD audio formats (im running a HK AVR-247).
> 
> - looks good (will be exposed, not hidden in cabinet)
> 
> 
> - dont care about streaming and dont need analog outs.
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, I just want something that will give me all the greatness im currently missing out on, and dont need anything super fancy. Whats the best bang for the buck sorta speak?



Panasonic BD60


----------



## ryankenn

I have a 2550 and I'm running into a ton of issues with Bonusview on alot of new movies. Thinking of moving to a new player. Not really budget limited, but I want the best PQ possible. I don't use it for streaming, ethernet or anything else. I output via HDMI to my Denon AVR-788 with LPCM to get TrueHD and DTS HD, so I have to have the same functionality.


I have a 60PG30 and I'm mostly concerned with PQ. Menu speed, bootup, I just don't care. I want it to look good. Its in a recessed cabinet, but is quite a cool environment.


----------



## burndawgz

For those seeking additional feedback on streaming/pc media capabilities in BD players, you might find these threads of interest:

*Is Streaming an Important Feature When Selecting a Blu-ray Player?*
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1180606 

*BD370/390 LG Blu-ray player Master/Owners thread*

(The 390 has an impressive set of media player capabilities - link is towards the end of thread)
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...24111&page=139 


From my research so far (and please someone correct me if I'm wrong) the state of the art right now (for inexpensive BDs w/ a fairly rich set of streaming/PC networking/sharing capabilities - not just Netflix) seem to be limited to:


PS3

Samsung BDP3600

LG BD390


(and each reported to have their drawbacks)


----------



## maggiefan

Add the Sony BDP N460 to the list, it has more streaming choices than any other player out there.


----------



## saunupe1911

Hi everyone,


I'm looking for a standalone blu-ray or media player that can play native m2ts files. I have a PS3, but now I need a another player that can play these files.


----------



## rman66

Which is a better player.. JVC XV-BP10 or the JVC XV-BP1 ?


The BP1 appears to be nicer looking but that could be because I havent been able to locate a decent picture of the BP10 anywhere.


BP1 appears to be $20 more than the lowest for BP10..


----------



## EMAGDNIM

Hello everyone,


I'm looking for a BR player to pair with a UN55B8000. I've narrowed my choices down to two units. The first one is the Panasonic DMPBD60 and the Samsung BDP3600. I'm just looking for a player with good playback PQ and firmware that's updated on the regular.


That being said, which model should I be looking at?


Thanks in advance...


----------



## rman66

I dumped the JVC from my list of choices and went with the Sony BDP-S560. I picked it up from J&R for $160 and it has a lot of features the JVC doesnt.


----------



## burndawgz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maggiefan* /forum/post/17688465
> 
> 
> Add the Sony BDP N460 to the list, it has more streaming choices than any other player out there.



From looking at the user manual, the BDP N460 does not seem to have the capability to play audio (mp3, etc.) or video (AVI/MKV) files direct from a local PC via a network connection, wired or wifi. It would seem it's streaming is limited to "selected Internet content and a variety of on-demand entertainment". Though it's hard for me to believe, it does not appear the n460 can even play MP3s from a USB device. (p37 user manual)


This would not put it in the same class as the PS3, Sammy or LG, which offer access to a whole different category of content.


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EMAGDNIM* /forum/post/17689997
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a BR player to pair with a UN55B8000. I've narrowed my choices down to two units. The first one is the Panasonic DMPBD60 and the Samsung BDP3600. I'm just looking for a player with good playback PQ and firmware that's updated on the regular.
> 
> 
> That being said, which model should I be looking at?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance...



I own and highly recommend the BD60.


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EMAGDNIM* /forum/post/17689997
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a BR player to pair with a UN55B8000. I've narrowed my choices down to two units. The first one is the Panasonic DMPBD60 and the Samsung BDP3600. I'm just looking for a player with good playback PQ and firmware that's updated on the regular.
> 
> 
> That being said, which model should I be looking at?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance...



I don't have either of those players but I do have a Panasonic 55, which is very much like the 60. My 55 has been an excellent performer and the BD PQ is excellent.


As for regular updates, well, Panasonic will beat Samsung on that handily.


Mike T


----------



## EMAGDNIM

Great guys thanks...I'll poke through the Panasonic DMPBD60 thread some more!


----------



## praz21

I Finally setup an account. Been followin yall for quite some time now. Bunch of smart individual yall are. Now maybe you can help me please. Looking to get a blu ray player under 150 that has

USB Input

Can play mpeg movies from the usb

1080 upscaling for regular dvds

Now those are the most important, load up times not really a big issue for me.

Thanks yall, and happy holidays.


----------



## mwasie

I NEED THE SLOWEST LOADING BEST DVD UPCONVERTING BLURAY PLAYER...


i dont need any features except put dvd or bd in player and watch, the end.


I say this because i noticed every post is 'i need the best upconverting, fastest loading, best quality, that plays netflix and that talks to me when i'm depressed'.


so please help me find a bluray player with the best dvd upconversion, i assume the bd playing will be as good as any other. I'd appreciate one u think fits my requirements or a few i should research.


THANKS!


----------



## blackssr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwasie* /forum/post/17692275
> 
> 
> I NEED THE SLOWEST LOADING BEST DVD UPCONVERTING BLURAY PLAYER...
> 
> 
> i dont need any features except put dvd or bd in player and watch, the end.
> 
> 
> I say this because i noticed every post is 'i need the best upconverting, fastest loading, best quality, that plays netflix and that talks to me when i'm depressed'.
> 
> 
> so please help me find a bluray player with the best dvd upconversion, i assume the bd playing will be as good as any other. I'd appreciate one u think fits my requirements or a few i should research.
> 
> 
> THANKS!



IBTL.... Oppo BD83


----------



## troglobite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackssr* /forum/post/17692284
> 
> 
> IBTL.... Oppo BD83



+1


If money is no object then get the Pioneer Elite BDP-09FD. It has even better DVD quality than my SDI + Lumagen combo!

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1112343


----------



## floorx4

I have a 40 gb ps3. I have always wanted to be able to bitstream DTS Ma to my Onkyo reciever. Now that the new PS3 slim has this feature, I was thinking of selling my PS3 and buying the new slim. My PS3 at one time had the blu ray player go out which I had to repair. It works perfectly now. But I am worried it could go out again. I really only use the PS3 for movies. Should I keep it and buy a standalone such as the Panasonic DMP 60 for $129 to gain the option of bitstreaming or sell it (thinking I will get enough to only pay about $100 more for a slim)?


Would really appreciate thoughts from those who have done or considered the same.


----------



## 08op

please help, looking for a bdp to replace xde500 dvd. i have a 50" plasma lg, stepping up to a pj system next ,and yammi 465, want a netflix streaming bdp that does ddtrue hd and all new sound stuff also. what would be some players i should look at? thanks for any suggestions


----------



## rman66

any thoughts on the Sony S560? Is it a good player?


----------



## lparsons21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burndawgz* /forum/post/17690512
> 
> 
> From looking at the user manual, the BDP N460 does not seem to have the capability to play audio (mp3, etc.) or video (AVI/MKV) files direct from a local PC via a network connection, wired or wifi. It would seem it's streaming is limited to "selected Internet content and a variety of on-demand entertainment". Though it's hard for me to believe, it does not appear the n460 can even play MP3s from a USB device. (p37 user manual)
> 
> 
> This would not put it in the same class as the PS3, Sammy or LG, which offer access to a whole different category of content.



What you see is correct.


That said, the Sony 'selected internet content...' is quite broad and works extremely well. It doesn't do DLNA, so no streaming from your pc and it is missing Hulu. Hopefully those will come with time. But even if they don't, it is a very good BD player with excellent internet capability overall.


I think Sony was thinking that excellent BD/SD playback, and good solid internet services, without making it complicated to do, was the design criteria. Using a menuing similar to the PS3 XMB makes it all just so easy to do, at the cost of some features some may want. IMO, they were successful if that was what they were wanting.


----------



## Ebes1099

Will any of the Sony players be able to play a Data DVD with divx files on it? I hate having to burn tv shows to play as Video DVD when you can only fit ~2 on a DVD.


I want to be able to burn them as a Data DVD and be able to play them in a standalone player as mkv's or avi's.


----------



## burndawgz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lparsons21* /forum/post/17693225
> 
> 
> I think Sony was thinking that excellent BD/SD playback, and good solid internet services, without making it complicated to do, was the design criteria. Using a menuing similar to the PS3 XMB makes it all just so easy to do, at the cost of some features some may want. IMO, they were successful if that was what they were wanting.



My first dip into the BD pool was with a Sony BDPS550 - still absolutely love it for the price point - and _it_ will continue to carry the majority of BD playback duties in my HT downstairs, where PQ and Audio are much better supported gear-wise.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ebes1099* /forum/post/17694403
> 
> 
> Will any of the Sony players be able to play a Data DVD with divx files on it? I hate having to burn tv shows to play as Video DVD when you can only fit ~2 on a DVD.
> 
> 
> I want to be able to burn them as a Data DVD and be able to play them in a standalone player as mkv's or avi's.



Except for the PS3, no current sony players do divx. Will they in the future? I doubt it, but you never know. Many other brands do, like LG, Panasonic, etc. I don't even want to burn them to a disk at all, so use an Insignia player that I can plug a hard drive into. However the Insignia does xvid, not divx. But that's no big deal for me.


----------



## tr0dy

I am a hard of hearing guy. I would like a blu ray player that would power my Polk audio CS1 center speaker along with a panasonic flat screen plasma that I am planing on getting. Home theater would be wretched excess in my case. Reading specs on blu ray players leaves me confused as to what specs will tell me if I can power my one pathetic speaker without resorting to a separate amp. Hope this is the correct forum. Thank You


----------



## Arcam&Logans

My plan is to feed hdmi from a BDP into my Arcam 888. I have a DVDO for scaling so I will be looking for a player that can do source direct for video.


Which BDP offers the best quality audio over hdmi at this time?


Do you think significant improvements will be made in the transport function of upcoming players - ie. is there any reason to wait?


----------



## dkuster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tr0dy* /forum/post/17695127
> 
> 
> I am a hard of hearing guy. I would like a blu ray player that would power my Polk audio CS1 center speaker along with a panasonic flat screen plasma that I am planing on getting. Home theater would be wretched excess in my case. Reading specs on blu ray players leaves me confused as to what specs will tell me if I can power my one pathetic speaker without resorting to a separate amp. Hope this is the correct forum. Thank You



There are no blu-ray players that I'm aware of that include any amplifiers. You will not be able to connect a blu-ray player directly to a speaker.


That leaves you with the option of either selling your Polk CS1 and buying a powered speaker (one with a built-in amplifier), or else buying a separate amp to drive your CS1.


But that still leaves the question of your speaker configuration. When looking at blu-ray players you'll want to make sure they have analog outputs, and also what kind of "down-mix" settings they have.


The down-mix setting tells the player what to do with the 7.1 audio in cases where the system has _less_ than 7.1 speakers.


I just checked the user manual for my Oppo BDP-83 and lowest number of speakers it supports is two. It has an "LT/RT" setting that takes the center and surround channels and adds them into the L and R to produce "total left" and "total right" channels that can drive two speakers.


I don't know if any blu-ray players can downmix to "mono" which sounds like what you want.


One option would be to buy a pair of speakers plus a stereo amplifier.


Another would be to see if there are any inexpensive external boxes that can convert a stereo L/R input into a mono output. In that case you would need a mono amp, a blu-ray player that can down-mix to 2 channels, and a stereo-to-mono converter.


Hope this helps.


----------



## dkuster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tr0dy* /forum/post/17695127
> 
> 
> I am a hard of hearing guy. I would like a blu ray player that would power my Polk audio CS1 center speaker along with a panasonic flat screen plasma that I am planing on getting. Home theater would be wretched excess in my case. Reading specs on blu ray players leaves me confused as to what specs will tell me if I can power my one pathetic speaker without resorting to a separate amp. Hope this is the correct forum. Thank You



Do you care at all about the music or sound effects? If not, I suppose you could also just connect the center channel output of any blu-ray player to a mono amp, and then connect the amp output to your speaker.


You would be getting the dialog loud and clear, with maybe a little of the L + R mixed in.


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty

tr0dy,


When I bought a plasma about a month ago, BB included a home theater in a box(HTIB). Bluray player was included and as well as the speakers. The bluray player that it included was at the same time a basic receiver. The brand is Panasonic but I don't recall the exact model number. However, I am not sure if it can drive your Polk center speaker. You can get good old receiver on craigslist. I bought Yamaha RXV-795 for only $20.







It's been a year and it's still working very well. I'm using it in my family room.


----------



## praz21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *praz21* /forum/post/17692048
> 
> 
> I Finally setup an account. Been followin yall for quite some time now. Bunch of smart individual yall are. Now maybe you can help me please. Looking to get a blu ray player under 150 that has
> 
> USB Input
> 
> Can play mpeg movies from the usb
> 
> 1080 upscaling for regular dvds
> 
> Now those are the most important, load up times not really a big issue for me.
> 
> Thanks yall, and happy holidays.



Bump =)


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *praz21* /forum/post/17692048
> 
> 
> I Finally setup an account. Been followin yall for quite some time now. Bunch of smart individual yall are. Now maybe you can help me please. Looking to get a blu ray player under 150 that has
> 
> USB Input
> 
> Can play mpeg movies from the usb
> 
> 1080 upscaling for regular dvds
> 
> Now those are the most important, load up times not really a big issue for me.
> 
> Thanks yall, and happy holidays.



Insignia is the only one that meets those requirements, AFAIK.


----------



## paul nyc

Hi guys,


Just some advice from everyone would be fantastic. I just purchased a Panasonic 58" V10 and would like to upgrade my Panny BD30 blu. Set is going to be ISF'd in about 2 weeks and I'm deciding which new player to get, either the Oppo BD-83 or the LG-BD390. I don't really care about SD upconvert nor music audio playback (SACD, etc). What I really care about is the bluray video quality and load times. From that note, would it be money thrown away getting the Oppo? It's almost double the price of the LG and after extensive internet research, it seems the LG has outstanding Bluray video playback. I'd just like to hear opinions from the real world.


Thanks in advance!

Paul


----------



## barryecohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paul nyc* /forum/post/17696285
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Just some advice from everyone would be fantastic. I just purchased a Panasonic 58" V10 and would like to upgrade my Panny BD30 blu. Set is going to be ISF'd in about 2 weeks and I'm deciding which new player to get, either the Oppo BD-83 or the LG-BD390. I don't really care about SD upconvert nor music audio playback (SACD, etc). What I really care about is the bluray video quality and load times. From that note, would it be money thrown away getting the Oppo? It's almost double the price of the LG and after extensive internet research, it seems the LG has outstanding Bluray video playback. I'd just like to hear opinions from the real world.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Paul



Are you saying you're going to dump your DVD collection? The Oppo really gave my DVD collection new life. Yes Blu is better, bu my DVDs are much better through my BDP-83 than they were through my old Up-Scaling Toshiba DVD player. "IF" all you're interested in is Blu-Ray playback, then I guess it won't matter much, but I love my Oppo and what it does for the 200 some DVDs I have. YMMV


----------



## leo95se

so i have a pio 5080 plasma and sc-27 avr. i am leaning toward a pio BD player too.


1st - is that a good idea? they seem to be decent players.


2nd - is there a big difference from the 320 to the 23fd or 05fd, or the $$ 09fd? the specs arent helping me much.


thanks a ton


----------



## Tnilsson

Is the Oppo 83 worth the added $200 or so it costs over other decent players? I have a display that only goes up to 1080i and am wondering if I should go with one of a couple $175 players (the LG-370 or the BD60) or splurge on the Oppo. Money is an issue, but if it is a lot better, and is better made and may last longer than the lower-priced players, it may still be worth it.


I am trying to avoid asking this on the Oppo thread as I know the answer I will get there. It may be correct, but I am hoping for a response from people who have not already swallowed the blue pill!


Thanks!


----------



## Ben Franklin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barryecohen* /forum/post/17697377
> 
> 
> Are you saying you're going to dump your DVD collection? The Oppo really gave my DVD collection new life. Yes Blu is better, bu my DVDs are much better through my BDP-83 than they were through my old Up-Scaling Toshiba DVD player. "IF" all you're interested in is Blu-Ray playback, then I guess it won't matter much, but I love my Oppo and what it does for the 200 some DVDs I have. YMMV



The conventional wisdom is that a player's upscaling advantage is only visible if you are watching on a 1080p 100" projector from 12 feet or less. So if that is true, and I have no reason to doubt it, there is no reason to pay extra for better upscaling. I certainly have not seen any difference in upscaling on a 50" 1080p DLP at a distance of 9 feet.


----------



## rman66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tnilsson* /forum/post/17700711
> 
> 
> Is the Oppo 83 worth the added $200 or so it costs over other decent players? I have a display that only goes up to 1080i and am wondering if I should go with one of a couple $175 players (the LG-370 or the BD60) or splurge on the Oppo. Money is an issue, but if it is a lot better, and is better made and may last longer than the lower-priced players, it may still be worth it.
> 
> 
> I am trying to avoid asking this on the Oppo thread as I know the answer I will get there. It may be correct, but I am hoping for a response from people who have not already swallowed the blue pill!
> 
> 
> Thanks!



While the Oppo is a good unit, I dont think it is worth $499. If you have observed the price of Bluray players have dropped nearly 60% the past 1year. How much did Oppo drop the price of their bluray player in the same period? 0%. They are happy riding the coattails of glorious reviews posted by the impassionate crowd who have forked $499 for it.


I think it is time they dropped the price of the Oppo to $299.. at which point, even though it would be still very expensive compared to the rest of the pack, might justify the price because it is afterall marginally good. very good. Just not good enough to command a 500% premium compared to the available alternatives such as the JVC BDP-11


----------



## Tnilsson

Oh great! You just added another player to the mix that I now have to look into!


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rman66* /forum/post/17700926
> 
> 
> While the Oppo is a good unit, I dont think it is worth $499. If you have observed the price of Bluray players have dropped nearly 60% the past 1year. How much did Oppo drop the price of their bluray player in the same period? 0%. They are happy riding the coattails of glorious reviews posted by the impassionate crowd who have forked $499 for it.
> 
> 
> I think it is time they dropped the price of the Oppo to $299.. at which point, even though it would be still very expensive compared to the rest of the pack, might justify the price because it is afterall marginally good. very good. Just not good enough to command a 500% premium compared to the available alternatives such as the JVC BDP-11



Obviously it depends on what features you want. There is nothing under $499 that has some of the features of the OPPO.


-Bill


----------



## golffnutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/17701885
> 
> 
> Obviously it depends on what features you want. There is nothing under $499 that has some of the features of the OPPO.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Would like your opinion. I buy only used equipment, have for 25 years in this crazy hobby. In your humble opinion which player or players should I be looking at for $300 (used). My shortlist is the Pioneer BDP-05FD. Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rman66* /forum/post/17700926
> 
> 
> While the Oppo is a good unit, I dont think it is worth $499. If you have observed the price of Bluray players have dropped nearly 60% the past 1year. How much did Oppo drop the price of their bluray player in the same period? 0%. They are happy riding the coattails of glorious reviews posted by the impassionate crowd who have forked $499 for it.
> 
> 
> I think it is time they dropped the price of the Oppo to $299.. at which point, even though it would be still very expensive compared to the rest of the pack, might justify the price because it is afterall marginally good. very good. Just not good enough to command a 500% premium compared to the available alternatives such as the JVC BDP-11



While I'd love to see the BDP83 drop in price, and it very well may to continue to compete, there's nothing else available for under $2k MSRP that can do what the Oppo does... universal playback of BD, DVD, DVD-A, and SACD. There's also nothing else at or under $500 with the build-quality or DVD scaling capabilities of the BDP83.


There are probably better price/performance ratios out there if you disregard build quality and high-res music playback... but if either (or both) of those two items are important to, the Oppo probably isn't as over-priced as it looks.


As a value shopper, I probably wouldn't shell out the $500 price the Oppo fetches (though it has found a place in my rack anyway), but it has plenty of features and characteristics that justify its current price.


----------



## rman66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17701961
> 
> 
> While I'd love to see the BDP83 drop in price, and it very well may to continue to compete, there's nothing else available for under $2k MSRP that can do what the Oppo does... universal playback of BD, DVD, DVD-A, and SACD. There's also nothing else at or under $500 with the build-quality or DVD scaling capabilities of the BDP83.
> 
> 
> There are probably better price/performance ratios out there if you disregard build quality and high-res music playback... but if either (or both) of those two items are important to, the Oppo probably isn't as over-priced as it looks.
> 
> 
> As a value shopper, I probably wouldn't shell out the $500 price the Oppo fetches (though it has found a place in my rack anyway), but it has plenty of features and characteristics that justify its current price.



I think y ou completely missed a valuable point I made. This is of bluray device prices falling 60% this past year while the Oppo dropped its price by 0%. Nothing has changed in their Bluray player since then. This means, some of you are continuing to buy (remember buying yahoo stock at $444? would y ou buy it for $444 today?) at that ridiculous price of $499. I am sure, they have seen their sales drop, it is only a matter of time before they knock off $100 and then another $100.. and continue to sell the device with "elevated audio" for $899 for those who like to lend their head for a nice haircut. Some say, it is a universal player.. well, let me tell you this.. I dont care about SACD, I do play CDs, CDRW (maybe), DVDs (plenty of em) and Bluray (few today but a lot in future). I am sure 99% of us feel the same. For most of us, the Oppo is simply not needed at that price. It is far less expensive to just have a bluray player that can upscale nicely and play bluray and CDs. It has come to this: the 1% of those who like to listen to SACDs, and other esoteric formats trying to convince the rest of us what a glorious investment the Oppo is at $499. I refuse to buy into that. I bought a Sony S560 bluray player for $160 from J&R audio, it is a profile 2 player with wifi and BD Live capability and does upscaling of DVDs and plays Bluray. I can buy three of these for the price of an Oppo. The Oppo may be a Mercedes but it is a Mercedes E320 priced at $300K, but worth $45K.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rman66* /forum/post/17702505
> 
> 
> I think y ou completely missed a valuable point I made. This is of bluray device prices falling 60% this past year while the Oppo dropped its price by 0%. I am sure, they have seen their sales drop, it is only a matter of time before they knock off $100 and then another $100.. and continue to sell the device with "elevated audio" for $899 for those who like to lend their head for a nice haircut.



I didn't miss your point, I simply pointed out why it's not as valid as as you may think at first glance.


While BluRay players in general have dropped in price, other UNIVERSAL BluRay players have dropped about 0% over the same period and only 2 new universal players, both with MSRP above $2k, have been introduced since the Oppo was released. The same can be said for ABT VRS scaling players as well. Oppos devices have always been more expensive than the cheapest players with similar video feature sets, but less expensive than similar players with the same audio feature sets and/or video scaling quality. The same still holds. Oppo players have also held at their MSRPs until VERY near the end of their sale cycles.


I wouldn't expect sales or price cuts any time soon. And since DVD-A and SACD decoding are built in to the chipset used, don't expect a cheaper player sans high-res music any time soon either.


----------



## rman66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17702547
> 
> 
> I didn't miss your point, I simply pointed out why it's not as valid as as you may think at first glance.
> 
> 
> While BluRay players in general have dropped in price, other UNIVERSAL BluRay players have dropped about 0% over the same period and only 2 new universal players, both with MSRP above $2k, have been introduced since the Oppo was released. The same can be said for ABT VRS scaling players as well. Oppos devices have always been more expensive than the cheapest players with similar video feature sets, but less expensive than similar players with the same audio feature sets and/or video scaling quality. The same still holds. Oppo players have also held at their MSRPs until VERY near the end of their sale cycles.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't expect sales or price cuts any time soon. And since DVD-A and SACD decoding are built in to the chipset used, don't expect a cheaper player sans high-res music any time soon either.



My 1940CI that I paid $75 for brand new at crutchfield can play SACD by the way. I already have that in my cabinet. Not that i care about SACD. Even for SACD enthusiasts, it might make sense to get a bluray player and a 1940CI for under $200 than forking out $500 for the Oppo. Price of Oppo will fall if they see a precipitous decline in sales. This is inevitable but they are waiting for the bigger fool here to buy at $499 before they drop the prices in my opinion.


----------



## barryecohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ben Franklin* /forum/post/17700772
> 
> 
> The conventional wisdom is that a player's upscaling advantage is only visible if you are watching on a 1080p 100" projector from 12 feet or less. So if that is true, and I have no reason to doubt it, there is no reason to pay extra for better upscaling. I certainly have not seen any difference in upscaling on a 50" 1080p DLP at a distance of 9 feet.



Well Ben, I'm watching through a Mits. HC1500 (720p Native) projecting onto a 110" diagonal screen. The image sent from my Oppo, set to put out at 720p to match the PJ's native resolution, is far superior to what I'd had before. Granted, my old DVD Player was nothing special, but it was an Up-Scaling DVD player.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rman66* /forum/post/17702606
> 
> 
> My 1940CI that I paid $75 for brand new at crutchfield can play SACD by the way. I already have that in my cabinet. Not that i care about SACD. Even for SACD enthusiasts, it might make sense to get a bluray player and a 1940CI for under $200 than forking out $500 for the Oppo. Price of Oppo will fall if they see a precipitous decline in sales. This is inevitable but they are waiting for the bigger fool here to buy at $499 before they drop the prices in my opinion.



Your right that price probably will fall if sales drop outside what is sustainable for their current price model. That said, I don't think they're having any problems moving units.


And yes, it very well may be cheaper to buy a Universal DVD player and seperate BluRay player... but it's probably not going to be much, if any, cheaper to buy a universal DVD player and BluRay player with one of which having high-end scaling (ABT 2010, Reon, Realta, etc). You definitely won't be able to if you buy players in both categories that equal the build quality of the Oppo.


And if you start calling Oppo owners foolish, you're going to have a lot more people than just me picking apart your points... and probably a lot of them that aren't quite as nice as I am.


----------



## golffnutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rman66* /forum/post/17702606
> 
> 
> My 1940CI that I paid $75 for brand new at crutchfield can play SACD by the way. I already have that in my cabinet. Not that i care about SACD. Even for SACD enthusiasts, it might make sense to get a bluray player and a 1940CI for under $200 than forking out $500 for the Oppo. Price of Oppo will fall if they see a precipitous decline in sales. This is inevitable but they are waiting for the bigger fool here to buy at $499 before they drop the prices in my opinion.



What do you think of the SACD quality of your 1940 vs. the Oppo, can you tell a difference when you listen to a SACD disk?


----------



## rman66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17702685
> 
> 
> Your right that price probably will fall if sales drop outside what is sustainable for their current price model. That said, I don't think they're having any problems moving units.
> 
> 
> And yes, it very well may be cheaper to buy a Universal DVD player and seperate BluRay player... but it's probably not going to be much, if any, cheaper to buy a universal DVD player and BluRay player with one of which having high-end scaling (ABT 2010, Reon, Realta, etc). You definitely won't be able to if you buy players in both categories that equal the build quality of the Oppo.
> 
> 
> And if you start calling Oppo owners foolish, you're going to have a lot more people than just me picking apart your points... and probably a lot of them that aren't quite as nice as I am.



Id like to invite anyone who hasnt married into a Oppo BDP83 to pick at my points. As for those who have married into Oppo, I can understand their enthusiasm but am aware that their opinions are not unbiased.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rman66* /forum/post/17702822
> 
> 
> Id like to invite anyone who hasnt married into a Oppo BDP83 to pick at my points. As for those who have married into Oppo, I can understand their enthusiasm but am aware that their opinions are not unbiased.



Seriously? Everyone who's chosen the Oppo is unbiased and you somehow have risen above it?


I'd put myself in the group that probably wouldn't pay the premium for the Oppo under normal circumstances. I don't own the BDP83, but after having one in my setup for extensive review, it's obvious why plenty of people do. Everyone has to balance what features and qualities are important to them. Even if the BDP83 doesn't strike that balance for you, there's no reason to bash those for who it does.


Fore pure BD playback at 1080p24 (ignoring deinterlacing, DVD scaling, BD scaling to other/lower resolutions, speed, high-res audio, analog audio, and build quality) pretty much any BD player will do just as well. Add just DVD deinterlacing/scaling to the mix and the crop shrinks significantly, but there are a couple of other contenders. Include all of the above, and you're left with the Oppo at $500 and three other players ranging from $2k to $4.5k... seems to be a valid value proposition if those are on your priority list.


I'm an Oppo user but not an owner, so there's no "marriage" involved. I have access to plenty of other players, both more and less expensive. The Oppo remains my reference for comparison of digital audio and video across BD and DVD players.


How many players do you have on hand? How many have you tested? Care to share your testing methodology and results? The more you post, the more you seem to be a spec-sheet quarterback with minimal experience with any of these players.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17702685
> 
> 
> And if you start calling Oppo owners foolish, you're going to have a lot more people than just me picking apart your points... and probably a lot of them that aren't quite as nice as I am.



I would never call owners of the Oppo BDP-83 "foolish." From all indications, the BDP-83 is a fine BD player and there is certainly nothing foolish about deciding to buy one. Nevertheless, from my own perspective there are many other players that give more bang for the buck, including the $300 PS3 Slim, which does a great job on 1080p video, HD audio, upscaling DVDs to 1080p, and is also a first class gaming machine. I have had a 40 gig PS3 for going on 2 years and when it fails to the point that it is beyond repair for a reasonable price, I will be inclined to replace with another PS3.


----------



## rman66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/17703182
> 
> 
> I would never call owners of the Oppo BDP-83 "foolish." From all indications, the BDP-83 is a fine BD player and there is certainly nothing foolish about deciding to buy one. Nevertheless, from my own perspective there are many other players that give more bang for the buck, including the $300 PS3 Slim, which does a great job on 1080p video, HD audio, upscaling DVDs to 1080p, and is also a first class gaming machine. I have had a 40 gig PS3 for going on 2 years and when it fails to the point that it is beyond repair for a reasonable price, I will be inclined to replace with another PS3.



Let me summarize my points..


Oppo is a fine player

Oppo is way over priced at $500

Given the prices of alternatives out there, an appropriate price for the Oppo would be $200 to $325

if price of Oppo is dropped to that range, expect their sales to really rocket up, right now I am certain they are very sluggish

If you really care about SACD, then get a cheap SACD player for $80 (yamaha or Denon have models in that range) and couple it with a decent bluray player all for less than $200

Average Joe doesnt need all that Oppo can do, yes Oppo can do a lot but I dont need Oppo to warm up my coffee


----------



## Ben Franklin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barryecohen* /forum/post/17702661
> 
> 
> Well Ben, I'm watching through a Mits. HC1500 (720p Native) projecting onto a 110" diagonal screen. The image sent from my Oppo, set to put out at 720p to match the PJ's native resolution, is far superior to what I'd had before. Granted, my old DVD Player was nothing special, but it was an Up-Scaling DVD player.



Ok, so maybe 1080 resolution is not necessary to see the difference but a 100+ inch screen is.


----------



## burndawgz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burndawgz* /forum/post/17688295
> 
> 
> From my research so far (and please someone correct me if I'm wrong) the state of the art right now (for inexpensive BDs w/ a fairly rich set of streaming/PC networking/sharing capabilities - not just Netflix) seem to be limited to:
> 
> 
> PS3
> 
> Samsung BDP3600
> 
> LG BD390



Another player to consider:


DUNE BD Prime 3.0.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1175778


----------



## mtbmtb01

I'm looking for a blue ray player for my older 50" pioneer plasma. it only gets 1080i or 720p, but the picture quality is still very good. I hooked up my Samsung bdp2550 just to see the difference and I'm impressed enough to want to trade out my pioneer up scaling DVD player to a blue ray. It needs to be only a little over 2" tall to fit well in the hole I have for it. Most the reviews like the Panasonic DMP-BD60 which is pretty reasonable. I also looked at the Sammy 1600 and 3600 models, but the flip down on the 1600 and the buttons on the top of the 3600, these may not work well in the space I have. the Sony BDP-S360 and LG BD 370 and 270 are also in the running. I would of liked to look at the pioneers, but the good ones seem to be to tall and the thin ones don't seem to get very good reviews. I really don't care about wifi, video streaming or netflix, just want something that will get great picture quality on blu rays and can upscale older DVDs very nice to get near blu ray quaility. any suggestions?


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rman66* /forum/post/17703568
> 
> 
> Let me summarize my points..
> 
> 
> Oppo is a fine player
> 
> Oppo is way over priced at $500
> 
> Given the prices of alternatives out there, an appropriate price for the Oppo would be $200 to $325
> 
> if price of Oppo is dropped to that range, expect their sales to really rocket up, right now I am certain they are very sluggish
> 
> If you really care about SACD, then get a cheap SACD player for $80 (yamaha or Denon have models in that range) and couple it with a decent bluray player all for less than $200
> 
> Average Joe doesnt need all that Oppo can do, yes Oppo can do a lot but I dont need Oppo to warm up my coffee



Well your argument makes no mention of a big Oppo selling point, which is the ABT 2010.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ben Franklin* /forum/post/17703692
> 
> 
> Ok, so maybe 1080 resolution is not necessary to see the difference but a 100+ inch screen is.



Almost any current BD player upscales better than typical older upscaling DVD-only players. That the Oppo is an improvement in this situation demonstrates nothing about how other players would fare.


----------



## imagamecock

I bought a Samsung BDP-1000 2 1/2 years ago. No problems til yesterday. It won't load the Night at the Museum - Battle of the Smithsonian disc. I was told by a friend that my player is too old to load the latest blu ray format. If true. What current player would look & play best on my 52" Sony XBR2?


----------



## ScottieBoysName

I am honestly only concerned with BP at this point. The netflix streaming is not a big deal to me, but could be later down the road.


I'm considering:


PS3

Panasonic BD60 or BD80?

Samsung BDP3600

LG BD390?


I'm mostly concerned with BP, and DVD playback.


Thoughts?


----------



## Jeffredo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/17703931
> 
> 
> Almost any current BD player upscales better than typical older upscaling DVD-only players. That the Oppo is an improvement in this situation demonstrates nothing about how other players would fare.



Most reviews I've read about sub-$200 Blu-Ray players say SD-DVD upscaling is serviceable or decent, but nothing to write home about (exceptions being the JVC and Sony units).


----------



## maggy_man

Ok here is what I've got:

Sony KV-40 XBR800

Outlaw 990 Processor

ATI2505 5 channel amp

Magnepan speakers in a 5.1 with a Martin Logan Depth sub


I'm looking at an OPPO 83, OPPO 83SE & a Marantz BD8002


I only use this for video purposes. I have a separate 2 channel set up for music. I know the OPPO in either form has great marks but I'm really impressed with the build and component quality of the Marantz. Also because the Outlaw has only a DVI input I will be using the analog for my audio. Thinking of the audio I believe the 83SE & the BD8002 are better possibilities. I can get the Marantz for under $900 so that makes it a really good deal. Ok, what do you think?


----------



## JCHawaii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rman66* /forum/post/17703568
> 
> 
> Let me summarize my points..
> 
> 
> Oppo is a fine player
> 
> Oppo is way over priced at $500
> 
> Given the prices of alternatives out there, an appropriate price for the Oppo would be $200 to $325
> 
> if price of Oppo is dropped to that range, expect their sales to really rocket up, right now I am certain they are very sluggish
> 
> If you really care about SACD, then get a cheap SACD player for $80 (yamaha or Denon have models in that range) and couple it with a decent bluray player all for less than $200
> 
> Average Joe doesnt need all that Oppo can do, yes Oppo can do a lot but I dont need Oppo to warm up my coffee



You are missing the point of the quality of the upscaling chip. Not to mention economies of scale. As a small company Oppo can not manufacture these units at this quality in large quantities, the profit margins are also probably very narrow and given the quality of their components, they probably could not drop the price much more anyway. The players you mention at the lower price point don't have these same components. I have spent over two months reading reviews on various players such as the LG390, Panasonic B60, Sony 360, 560, N460, Pioneer 320, and Oppp, the only thing that stands out above else with the Oppo is the reliability of the unit and its ability to play any video disc thrown at it, to a T every other player I mentioned has had issues reported with playback of some BR and other discs, wireless being spotty, stopped working, freezing several times during playback requiring restarts, etc etc ... NONE of this has been reported for the Oppo as far as I could see ...


So bottom line, yes it is more than some would want to pay, but then ask yourself what price do you put on reliability and the lack of frustration encountered when dealing with these issues, doing returns, dealing with spotty customer service etc etc..??


----------



## bertt

man, I have been trying to learn all this and my brain hurts. I need help. I have the wife talked into a Blue Ray player for Christmas as our older Toshiba DVD player is dying. We have a nice plasma tv, the Pioneer PDP 5070HD. and if I remember right, the native res of this tv is 720p, right?


So, my question is, should I be interested in the Oppo or not? Would it be worth the extra money? Here are my delemas. I don't listen to SACD, don't even own any. Heck, we don't even have an A/V receiver and surround sound! _Is the upscaling of SD really that much better than the others, *especially* if viewed on a 720p TV?_



So, I need some help as to where to look. Not spending $500 on it would certainly be in the plus column.


I don't care about streaming as we have a Xbox 360 and can stream netflix from it if we want to.


I don't mind the load times as long as they aren't too long, like 2 minutes or more.



suggestions anyone? responses are greatly appreciated!


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bertt* /forum/post/17708034
> 
> 
> man, I have been trying to learn all this and my brain hurts. I need help. I have the wife talked into a Blue Ray player for Christmas as our older Toshiba DVD player is dying. We have a nice plasma tv, the Pioneer PDP 5070HD. and if I remember right, the native res of this tv is 720p, right?
> 
> 
> So, my question is, should I be interested in the Oppo or not? Would it be worth the extra money? Here are my delemas. I don't listen to SACD, don't even own any. Heck, we don't even have an A/V receiver and surround sound! _Is the upscaling of SD really that much better than the others, *especially* if viewed on a 720p TV?_
> 
> 
> 
> So, I need some help as to where to look. Not spending $500 on it would certainly be in the plus column.
> 
> 
> I don't care about streaming as we have a Xbox 360 and can stream netflix from it if we want to.
> 
> 
> I don't mind the load times as long as they aren't too long, like 2 minutes or more.
> 
> 
> 
> suggestions anyone? responses are greatly appreciated!



I have some comments in the OPPO FAQ which might be of interest: Is the DVD picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player? 


In brief, unless you are fanatical about it, I would not buy the OPPO for its DVD performance if the player did not have other features I wanted.


You might look at Winston's chart, paying attention only to the columns that matter to you: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1156535 


-Bill


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bertt* /forum/post/17708034
> 
> 
> 
> So, my question is, should I be interested in the Oppo or not? Would it be worth the extra money? Here are my delemas. I don't listen to SACD, don't even own any. Heck, we don't even have an A/V receiver and surround sound! _Is the upscaling of SD really that much better than the others, *especially* if viewed on a 720p TV?_



The Oppo would be a waste of money for you. Any current BD player from a reputable manufacturer would give you everything you need. You could even get away with a budget player and not really miss anything. A Panasonic DMP-BD60, currently around $130, would be fine for you, for example. And when you do add an audio system, this player will still have all the capability you need.


Other comparable players from LG or Samsung might offer streaming choices that you'd prefer, but the Oppo is not just overkill for you, but really offers you nothing for the extra money you'd spend on it.


----------



## colombianlove41

Ok, i'm buiying a 3rd and these are my options, help me out: Sony BDP-N460; Sony BDP-S360; Pioneer BDP-120. Something comprable to a PS3, thanks kids!


----------



## gchuva

What do you recommend as the best bluray/universal player with Netflix streaming for less than $500? Less than $300 would be even better. Thanks


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gchuva* /forum/post/17709441
> 
> 
> What do you recommend as the best bluray/universal player with Netflix streaming for less than $500? Less than $300 would be even better. Thanks



The OPPO is the only universal player less than $500. $1 less. It doesn't have Netflix. I don't think the more expensive universal players do either.


-Bill


----------



## gchuva




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gchuva* /forum/post/17709441
> 
> 
> What do you recommend as the best bluray/universal player with Netflix streaming for less than $500? Less than $300 would be even better. Thanks



Sorry. It does not need to play SACD. Just Blu Ray and DVD


----------



## praz21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17695994
> 
> 
> Insignia is the only one that meets those requirements, AFAIK.



Awesome! Thanks so much for your reply! Any thought about the Insignia? Whats their warranty like? Thanks again.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *praz21* /forum/post/17709656
> 
> 
> Awesome! Thanks so much for your reply! Any thought about the Insignia? Whats their warranty like? Thanks again.



Mine has been great the few months I've had it. Got it for $99 at the time. No disc issues at all like I've seen reported for sammy and others. Warranty is 1 yr. Netflix streaming works great too. Load times are very fast.


Check out the Insignia thread HERE .


----------



## Kimwyn

Hi guys, i would really appreciate all help i could get at this time. I am in a real pickle at this time. On thursday night my 80GB PS3 broke down and sstopped reading all discs. I immediately went and bought a PS3 slim and since then have been somewhat impressed with it (i really loved my 80GB for all its features that the slim doesnt have) but now i want to separate BD and game duties from PS3 and BD player. I am on the fence between the Oppo BDP-83 and the Pioneer BDP-23FD.


My main priorities for the player are as follows:


1) BD PQ

2) ability to bitstream HD audio

3) i have no need for streaming any content at all

4) would be a plus to be WiFi compatible

5) top notch SD DVD up conversion

6) did i say superb BD PQ....









7) the Pio is cheaper and that is a plus too


which player would best suit me and why. Thanks


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kimwyn* /forum/post/17710831
> 
> 
> Hi guys, i would really appreciate all help i could get at this time. I am in a real pickle at this time. On thursday night my 80GB PS3 broke down and sstopped reading all discs. I immediately went and bought a PS3 slim and since then have been somewhat impressed with it (i really loved my 80GB for all its features that the slim doesnt have) but now i want to separate BD and game duties from PS3 and BD player. I am on the fence between the Oppo BDP-83 and the Pioneer BDP-23FD.
> 
> 
> My main priorities for the player are as follows:
> 
> 
> 1) BD PQ
> 
> 2) ability to bitstream HD audio
> 
> 3) i have no need for streaming any content at all
> 
> 4) would be a plus to be WiFi compatible
> 
> 5) top notch SD DVD up conversion
> 
> 6) did i say superb BD PQ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7) the Pio is cheaper and that is a plus too
> 
> 
> which player would best suit me and why. Thanks



General forum consensus is that all players give very similar picture quality when producing a 1080p signal from 1080p24 Blu-ray sources. DVD is more variable.


You should be able to add wireless to any player with ethernet by using an adapter.


More in the OPPO FAQ:
 Is the Blu-ray picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player? 

 Is the DVD picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player? 

 Does the player have built-in wireless networking?


-Bill


----------



## bertt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/17708065
> 
> 
> I have some comments in the OPPO FAQ which might be of interest: Is the DVD picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player?
> 
> 
> In brief, unless you are fanatical about it, I would not buy the OPPO for its DVD performance if the player did not have other features I wanted.
> 
> 
> You might look at Winston's chart, paying attention only to the columns that matter to you: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1156535
> 
> 
> -Bill





Thank you Bill, my Wife will be estatic!


----------



## ARF2010

I am a newbie. My AV reciever has no HDMI input so I think I need a BDP with analog audio outs. I do have 7.1 analog inputs, plus digital fiber and coax inputs. The AVR won't decode the latest Dolby and DTS formats I see on BDP listings.

Can someone tell me what I will get via the coax or fiber inputs? Looks like they don't have the bandwidth needed for some things.

What do I loose without the analog out on the BDP?


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ARF2010* /forum/post/17713115
> 
> 
> I am a newbie. My AV reciever has no HDMI input so I think I need a BDP with analog audio outs. I do have 7.1 analog inputs, plus digital fiber and coax inputs. The AVR won't decode the latest Dolby and DTS formats I see on BDP listings.
> 
> Can someone tell me what I will get via the coax or fiber inputs? Looks like they don't have the bandwidth needed for some things.
> 
> What do I loose without the analog out on the BDP?



Your only choices for receiving HD audio from BDs is to either have a receiver with HDMI capability or to get a BD player with 7.1 analog outputs. With either optical audio or coax, you can only receive the lossy legacy audio that is available on DVDs. Lossy legacy codecs are not bad but certainly are not as good as honest to goodness HD audio.


On another issue, _* another poster included to a link to a thread *_, which ostensibly compared a large number of BD players. I looked at that thread sometime ago and was struck by how much of it included (1) subjective assessments and (2) was remarkably biased in favor of the Oppo BDP-83. I have nothing against the Oppo, in fact I think that it is a good player, albeit significantly overpriced. It seems to me, though, that the linked thread is not a good place to go for an unbiased comparison of BD players.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/17713676
> 
> 
> On another issue, _* another poster included to a link to a thread *_, which ostensibly compared a large number of BD players. I looked at that thread sometime ago and was struck by how much of it included (1) subjective assessments and (2) was remarkably biased in favor of the Oppo BDP-83. I have nothing against the Oppo, in fact I think that it is a good player, albeit significantly overpriced. It seems to me, though, that the linked thread is not a good place to go for an unbiased comparison of BD players.



Obviously you do have something against OPPO or you wouldn't keep posting about it.


If you look at Winston's first table, in only one category (DVD) does the OPPO outrank all other players. In every other category it is matched or exceeded by others. Its overall score is high because it does a bunch of things well which is what all reviewers have said.


The second table and later posts are objective deinterlacing and load time reports which anyone can verify.


-Bill


----------



## pjay

Hi, I have a launch day 60gb PS3 and after 3 years it still works great, but the remote is too complicated for someone like my dad to use. So I'm looking for the best stand alone blu-ray player I can get for under $150 for him with Wireless built-in. Had I more time I would do a thorough comparison of blu players myself, but I don't have enough time for that atm. So, any ideas?


----------



## Stew4msu

I'd suggest reading up on them when you do have a moment.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjay* /forum/post/17715064
> 
> 
> Hi, I have a launch day 60gb PS3 and after 3 years it still works great, but the remote is too complicated for someone like my dad to use. So I'm looking for the best stand alone blu-ray player I can get for under $150 for him with Wireless built-in. Had I more time I would do a thorough comparison of blu players myself, but I don't have enough time for that atm. So, any ideas?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/17715081
> 
> 
> I'd suggest reading up on them when you do have a moment.



Won't take much time at all to find the best one. There aren't any wireless players under $150. Is there anything else we can do for you, so you don't have to take any more time out of your busy day?


----------



## Billyh1026

I hope I'm in the right area. If not please let me know where I need to be.


First thing first...But I'm ready to step up thanks to having gone to the movies last week and spending $60 for 4 people on the movie and concessions...and I didn't even get anything from the concessions stand. Now that I've gotten long winded it's onto the important thing. I have a 50 inch plasma and a HD Tivo. I'm looking to get a (I'm guessing it's called a home theater system) Blu-Ray player, receiver, and speakers if that's all I need. Right now I have a regular DVD playing 5.1 Sony HTIB. It was ok when I got it years ago, but like I said, I'm ready to step up. I know I'm not asking all the right questions and am leaving eons out so I'm hoping you all can fill in the blanks or point me in the right direction. I've read reviews and such, but it's all a lot of information to digest and kind of makes me think it really means "just pick something out of the best we reviewed and leave us alone". I'm not rich, but I'm willing to spend a few bucks on the system, but not over spend. I guess another questions is what would be a reasonable $$ range for each component?


Thanks in advance for the help.


(mods if this needs to be moved to a different area I'll understand)


----------



## pjay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17715205
> 
> 
> Won't take much time at all to find the best one. There aren't any wireless players under $150. Is there anything else we can do for you, so you don't have to take any more time out of your busy day?



Nope I just wanted opinions on stand alone blu ray players. I just don't want to pick out one that they really skimped on the quality of the parts of.


----------



## hdblu

Can you tell me your budget, updating to Blu-ray is a very nice upgrade, are you looking for a all in one box or would you get a Blu-ray player first and then the receiver and speakers. tell me your budget and I will see if I can help you


----------



## leo95se




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leo95se* /forum/post/17697973
> 
> 
> so i have a pio 5080 plasma and sc-27 avr. i am leaning toward a pio BD player too.
> 
> 
> 1st - is that a good idea? they seem to be decent players.
> 
> 
> 2nd - is there a big difference from the 320 to the 23fd or 05fd, or the $$ 09fd? the specs arent helping me much.
> 
> 
> thanks a ton



did this get lost, or does no one know?


----------



## SKoprowski

I'd only buy a blu-ray player from 2 companies- Sony and Panasonic. They seem to be the only mainstream companies that address issues quickly and routinely update their firmware.


----------



## shyguy3763

(Oh boy this is gonna open up a can of worms...


----------



## Not_Too_Sure

OK..I have a Yamaha 665 receiver, and I just purchased the Samsung 3600 which is still in the box. I have been doing some research on the 3600 and have found some people are having a lot of problems with this unit. The other one I was looking at was the Sony S560. Really confused, just want a good blu ray and from what I have seen the 560 is pretty close to the PS3.

Thanks


----------



## SKoprowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shyguy3763* /forum/post/17716628
> 
> 
> (Oh boy this is gonna open up a can of worms...



What mainstream companies offer better support? I'm not talking Oppo, Denon, etc. I'm talking LG, Samsung, Toshiba, JVC, Pioneer etc. My experience has been that only Sony and Pansonic seem to offer fixes and updates a lot sooner then anyone else.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/17714818
> 
> 
> Obviously you do have something against OPPO or you wouldn't keep posting about it.
> 
> 
> If you look at Winston's first table, in only one category (DVD) does the OPPO outrank all other players. In every other category it is matched or exceeded by others. Its overall score is high because it does a bunch of things well which is what all reviewers have said.
> 
> 
> The second table and later posts are objective deinterlacing and load time reports which anyone can verify.



Sorry if I offended you. I merely posted in order to add my opinion to the discussion. I didn't search for other reviews before I posted yesterday but had found some earlier, which reached conclusions far different from those in Winston's thread.


Ultimately, which BD player to buy requires subjective analysis. Thus, that you might think the Oppo is the way to go doesn't necessarily make you right, just as my opinion that it is overpriced doesn't necessarily make me wrong. It is an irresolvable issue, so I won't belabor it further, I promise.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/17717193
> 
> 
> Sorry if I offended you. I merely posted in order to add my opinion to the discussion. I didn't search for other reviews before I posted yesterday but had found some earlier, which reached conclusions far different from those in Winston's thread.
> 
> 
> Ultimately, which BD player to buy requires subjective analysis. Thus, that you might think the Oppo is the way to go doesn't necessarily make you right, just as my opinion that it is overpriced doesn't necessarily make me wrong. It is an irresolvable issue, so I won't belabor it further, I promise.



You're still doing it. I often warn people against OPPO in this very thread. I've done it in the last page or two.


Your remark that Winston's charts are biased is off base.


-Bill


----------



## nickwin

I'm hopping someone here can give me some advice. After reading all the great reviews of the Oppo BDP-83 over the past months, I thought it was the right player for me. But now I really need a blu-ray player, and money is tight. I am wondering if it really is the best option for me. I already have a stand alone cd player, so cd playback is not vital. All I really want is A/V performance that will come close to matching the Oppo on Blu-rays and DVD's, Similar load times, and Similar video conversion capability. That is all I really need at this point. Are there any other players out there that match the Oppo in those areas that are significantly cheaper?


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/17717265
> 
> 
> You're still doing it. I often warn people against OPPO in this very thread. I've done it in the last page or two.
> 
> 
> Your remark that Winston's charts are biased is off base.
> 
> 
> -Bill



thanks for coming to my defense. if you read my posts throughout this forum, i am far from an oppo-holic and frequently state the oppo is not the best solution for everyone. moreover, i also have gone on record stating that i am alternating between a marantz bd7004 and oppo as my primary player for both dvds and bds.


there are a lot of choices, my thread is meant to merely give people both objective test results and my two cents. any thing that is subjective is clearly labeled as such.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickwin* /forum/post/17717931
> 
> 
> I'm hopping someone here can give me some advice. After reading all the great reviews of the Oppo BDP-83 over the past months, I thought it was the right player for me. But now I really need a blu-ray player, and money is tight. I am wondering if it really is the best option for me. I already have a stand alone cd player, so cd playback is not vital. All I really want is A/V performance that will come close to matching the Oppo on Blu-rays and DVD's, Similar load times, and Similar video conversion capability. That is all I really need at this point. Are there any other players out there that match the Oppo in those areas that are significantly cheaper?



Blu-ray performance is a great leveler among players. Forum consensus is that all players give similar picture quality when producing 1080p from 1080p24 sources, the most common case.


DVD is more variable. It depends on a lot of factors included the viewer and efforts put into calibrating the display. See the OPPO FAQ for more: Is the DVD picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player? 


-Bill


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickwin* /forum/post/17717931
> 
> 
> I'm hopping someone here can give me some advice. After reading all the great reviews of the Oppo BDP-83 over the past months, I thought it was the right player for me. But now I really need a blu-ray player, and money is tight. I am wondering if it really is the best option for me. I already have a stand alone cd player, so cd playback is not vital. All I really want is A/V performance that will come close to matching the Oppo on Blu-rays and DVD's, Similar load times, and Similar video conversion capability. That is all I really need at this point. Are there any other players out there that match the Oppo in those areas that are significantly cheaper?



While the consensus seems to be that the Oppo is the champ at upconversion, I think you also have to ask "(1) will I really notice the difference between the Oppo and something less expensive _on my display,_ and (2) will I care?"


Because unless you need the DVD-A and SACD features -- and especially if you also don't need analog multichannel audio -- the Oppo's price premium really only buys you better SD upconversion, compared to even a modest mass-market player (at least, in terms of features and important performance parameters).


If you have a very large and/or extremely high-end display, the best upconversion may be worth paying for. If you have a more average display, like a typical mass-market 42" or 46" LCD, I'm betting you'd be hard pressed to see the difference in upconversion between the Oppo and, say, a Panasonic.


Personally, my Oppo lust comes mostly from its hi-rez audio capabilities and a couple of its lesser features like simultaneous multiple video output. But even then, since I do already have an older universal player for SACD and DVD-A, and my display is a quite ordinary 52" Aquos, I can't justify replacing a PS3 that does BD and DVD as well as I can make use of.


----------



## nickwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/17718256
> 
> 
> While the consensus seems to be that the Oppo is the champ at upconversion, I think you also have to ask "(1) will I really notice the difference between the Oppo and something less expensive _on my display,_ and (2) will I care?"
> 
> 
> Because unless you need the DVD-A and SACD features -- and especially if you also don't need analog multichannel audio -- the Oppo's price premium really only buys you better SD upconversion, compared to even a modest mass-market player (at least, in terms of features and important performance parameters).
> 
> 
> If you have a very large and/or extremely high-end display, the best upconversion may be worth paying for. If you have a more average display, like a typical mass-market 42" or 46" LCD, I'm betting you'd be hard pressed to see the difference in upconversion between the Oppo and, say, a Panasonic.
> 
> 
> Personally, my Oppo lust comes mostly from its hi-rez audio capabilities and a couple of its lesser features like simultaneous multiple video output. But even then, since I do already have an older universal player for SACD and DVD-A, and my display is a quite ordinary 52" Aquos, I can't justify replacing a PS3 that does BD and DVD as well as I can make use of.



Strangely enough I am going to be using this player with a SD projector (h31) for the next year or two. After that I plan on going to a 1080P projector, and I don't want to have to upgrade my BD player at that point, so image quality of both DVD and BluRay is pretty important to me. The reason I want a BluRay now is for lossless DD and DTS Audio. I have just kind of assumed that all BluRay players can output 480p over HDMI, is this correct?


The Pio BDP-320 has caught my eye. It seems to perform very closely to the Oppo in most regards (other than load speed), and sells for around $230 online.


----------



## tomdahlberg

So is the Panasonic BD60 still the "budget champ"? I am looking to pick up a couple of blu-ray players for xmas and wasn't sure if there is another particular model out there that I should really be considering. They will be paired with a LG 55LH40 and a Samsung LNB610 if that matters to anyone?


Thanks for any input!


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tomdahlberg* /forum/post/17718754
> 
> 
> So is the Panasonic BD60 still the "budget champ"? I am looking to pick up a couple of blu-ray players for xmas and wasn't sure if there is another particular model out there that I should really be considering. They will be paired with a LG 55LH40 and a Samsung LNB610 if that matters to anyone?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input!



If you define the budget as under $150, I would encourage most folks to consider the JVC XV BP1. It and the Panny 60 are some of the strongest offerings in this space unless you are adamant to have netflix streaming.


The floor is rapidly dropping with new entrants' price hovering around the $100 mark (LG BD270; JVC XV BP11; Funai clones) if you're looking for basic bd playback.


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/17718256
> 
> 
> While the consensus seems to be that the Oppo is the champ at upconversion, I think you also have to ask "(1) will I really notice the difference between the Oppo and something less expensive _on my display,_ and (2) will I care?"
> 
> 
> Because unless you need the DVD-A and SACD features -- and especially if you also don't need analog multichannel audio -- the Oppo's price premium really only buys you better SD upconversion, compared to even a modest mass-market player (at least, in terms of features and important performance parameters).
> 
> 
> If you have a very large and/or extremely high-end display, the best upconversion may be worth paying for. If you have a more average display, like a typical mass-market 42" or 46" LCD, I'm betting you'd be hard pressed to see the difference in upconversion between the Oppo and, say, a Panasonic.
> 
> 
> Personally, my Oppo lust comes mostly from its hi-rez audio capabilities and a couple of its lesser features like simultaneous multiple video output. But even then, since I do already have an older universal player for SACD and DVD-A, and my display is a quite ordinary 52" Aquos, I can't justify replacing a PS3 that does BD and DVD as well as I can make use of.



RDclark nails it here. Most folks will not appreciate the incremental difference between very good and excellent upscaling. Provided that the player is compotent in avoiding most deinterlacing and color errors, differences in the upconverted image will be negligible on a display 42" and under. There are excpetions of course, but keep in mind the law of diminishing returns reigns sovereign in most cases.


----------



## pjay

Well after researching stand alone blu ray players I picked up the Panasonic DMP-BD60 for my father at Brandsmart for $118.88 today, which is interesting seeing as it's listed in there ad and on there website for $148.88.


----------



## tomdahlberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/17718960
> 
> 
> If you define the budget as under $150, I would encourage most folks to consider the JVC XV BP1. It and the Panny 60 are some of the strongest offerings in this space unless you are adamant to have netflix streaming.
> 
> 
> The floor is rapidly dropping with new entrants' price hovering around the $100 mark (LG BD270; JVC XV BP11; Funai clones) if you're looking for basic bd playback.



Let's just say I wanted NetFlix streaming, is there a particular model that sticks out in the "budget" range?


Thanks for the heads up on the JVC XV BP1, seems to get favorable reviews, might have to pick that up for myself!


----------



## zoey67

Just got back from sams club they had a pallet full of JVC BD players for $109. Stay far away from samsung's, they make great lcds and plasmas but I've gotten nothing but junk from their BD's 1400, 1500 and 1600...tray does not open, freezing, tray does not open, pooped after 3mos and past service warranty.


----------



## primus_2001

What is BD-live and do all blu-ray players eventually (through firmware updates) offer the same list of online services?


I was looking for $200 budget Blu-ray player which can be hooked-up to my Pioneer VSX-1019. I have a Samsung 720p Plasma for HDTV. Not top of the line, but I had gotten a good deal.


Is the Pioneer BDP-120 any good? I didn't see an BD-live capabilities like YouTube, Pandora, Netflix (pretty much what I would need).


I am not too worried about load speed etc. I am planning to subscribe to Netflix and get rid of Uverse!


So, sum it all:


1. $200 budget

2. Robust BD-live like Netflix

3. Sound - _I am hoping my Pioneer would do most of the job, like True HD etc.._??










Appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## 33winters33

best bang for your buck blu-ray player = ps3


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *33winters33* /forum/post/17721128
> 
> 
> best bang for your buck blu-ray player = ps3



? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? Only if you also want the gaming system.


----------



## primus_2001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *33winters33* /forum/post/17721128
> 
> 
> best bang for your buck blu-ray player = ps3



Thx. I don't need the gaming piece at all. Other suggestions pls?


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *33winters33* /forum/post/17721128
> 
> 
> best bang for your buck blu-ray player = ps3



Based on nearly 2 years as a satisfied user, I agree.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/17721288
> 
> 
> ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? Only if you also want the gaming system.



Do you actually use a PS3 to play BDs? If so, what is there about it that you haven't liked? In your opinion, what BD player in the PS3's price class loads discs as quickly or does as good a job as the PS3 of upconverting DVDs from 480p to 1080i?


----------



## Billyh1026




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdblu* /forum/post/17715281
> 
> 
> Can you tell me your budget, updating to Blu-ray is a very nice upgrade, are you looking for a all in one box or would you get a Blu-ray player first and then the receiver and speakers. tell me your budget and I will see if I can help you



I'm hoping you're asking me? I'm not wanting another HTIB. I want separate components. It seems that that's the best way for me go about things. I'm guessing getting the player first then the reciever and speakers is the right order to do it? After looking various forums and websites over it seems the right price range ror a pretty good player is $200 to $250 or even somewhat less than that? I'm guessing that the entire thing...player, receiver, and speakers should end up being around $1,000 or so (give or take a few $100)?


Thanks to anyone/everyone for the help. Feel free to ask any questions and offer up any advice.


----------



## primus_2001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billyh1026* /forum/post/17721611
> 
> 
> I'm hoping you're asking me? I'm not wanting another HTIB. I want separate components. It seems that that's the best way for me go about things. I'm guessing getting the player first then the reciever and speakers is the right order to do it? After looking various forums and websites over it seems the right price range ror a pretty good player is $200 to $250 or even somewhat less than that? I'm guessing that the entire thing...player, receiver, and speakers should end up being around $1,000 or so (give or take a few $100)?
> 
> 
> Thanks to anyone/everyone for the help. Feel free to ask any questions and offer up any advice.



You can't go wrong with the Pioneer VSX-1019($499). It's superb. I also have the Energy Take Classic 5.1 speakers and for the price i paid ($300), it has some good sound!


For the Blu-ray piece, I am in the same boat ($200). I do not want to buy the PS3. Its a great buy for a gamer.


----------



## Beta Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *primus_2001* /forum/post/17721049
> 
> 
> I was looking for $200 budget Blu-ray player .
> 
> 
> ***Snip.... with NETFLIX ****



That's what I'm looking for, and I'm currently looking at the Sony BDPN460HP


Anyone know anything about it? Looks like it now Streams Netflix, and I found it for $185 or so shipped....


Newegg has it cheap right now....


Is this a good, reliable, Non-quirky player? I'm buying it as a gift for someone, so it can't be too complicated.


thanks!



EDIT:


and for those saying the PS3 is the "Best Buy" I have two of them..... one no longer works after failing for the second time, but this time not under warranty..... and the first one has failed once, but was repaired under warranty....


I'm buying an OPPO, hopefully BEFORE my second PS3 dies.


----------



## Brett7nic

I have an old ONKYO tx-ds696(5.1) receiver.


I want to get a great bluray player with great picture quality and i also want to hook it up to my ONKYO and be able to get the true hd Dolby suround sound feature. Which one of these will do this. If they both can which one will i be better off with?


----------



## rdevine27

Hey guys...I'm in the same boat as the poster above. I've been busy the past few days upgrading my setup, and the only missing pieces are a 7.1 out blu-ray player and a subwoofer. My PS3 is utterly useless in this regard, and I'd rather just get back to the ease of a stand-alone player anyway.


I have an Onkyo THX 7.1 receiver that has never even been opened from a move a few years ago. It certainly wasn't cheap at the time, and it was purchased right before the dawning of HDMI. I'd rather not upgrade the receiver, as this puppy will be more than serviceable. And it sounds like I can get the full benefit of the newer HD audio formats with a 7.1 out blu-ray player. And the receiver does have the 7.1 inputs.


So my question, what blu-ray player offers the best in D/A conversion? It kinda sucks that a THX caliber receiver will be nothing more than an amp, but I still want the best sound possible. I've researched the Panasonic BD-80 and Oppo, and I've read that the Oppo doesn't have the best DAC out there. Would the BD-80 be better in this regard? It's certainly cheaper, but I'm not concerned with pulling the trigger on the Oppo if it does in fact offer up better processed HD audio out.


Thanks for any help!!


----------



## lwien123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/17721392
> 
> 
> Based on nearly 2 years as a satisfied user, I agree.
> 
> 
> Do you actually use a PS3 to play BDs? If so, what is there about it that you haven't liked? In your opinion, what BD player in the PS3's price class loads discs as quickly or does as good a job as the PS3 of upconverting DVDs from 480p to 1080i?



For a non-gamer, I think the Panny PD60 makes a lot more sense for 180 bucks less than the PS3 here in the US. It won't load as quick, but spending an extra 180 dollars for a quicker load doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## tuskenraider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdevine27* /forum/post/17725517
> 
> 
> So my question, what blu-ray player offers the best in D/A conversion? It kinda sucks that a THX caliber receiver will be nothing more than an amp, but I still want the best sound possible. I've researched the Panasonic BD-80 and Oppo, and I've read that the Oppo doesn't have the best DAC out there. Would the BD-80 be better in this regard? It's certainly cheaper, but I'm not concerned with pulling the trigger on the Oppo if it does in fact offer up better processed HD audio out.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help!!



You can get the $900 SE version of the OPPO or I've read good things about the $500 Denon DBP2010CI's audio. I have the $225 Pioneer BDP-320(or Elite version BDP-23FD) which sounds pretty good and is rated well for audio in these forums.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lwien123* /forum/post/17725835
> 
> 
> For a non-gamer, I think the Panny PD60 makes a lot more sense for 180 bucks less than the PS3. It won't load as quick, but spending an extra 180 dollars for a quicker load doesn't make much sense to me.



I can't criticize your conclusion. After all, money talks. My post was made to ask why a poster categorically questioned another poster's opinion that the PS3 was the best bet for the money. The reason why I and so many others think that the PS3 is such a good choice is that _* as the end of September 17 million of them had been sold in less than 3 years *_ (scroll to the Sales and Production Costs section). Despite their wild popularity, most users have been very happy with their PS3s. If there had been any serious deficiencies in the PS3, it seems to me that we would certainly have know about them long before now.


----------



## lwien123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/17726027
> 
> 
> The reason why I and so many others think that the PS3 is such a good choice is that _* as the end of September 17 million of them had been sold in less than 3 years *_ (scroll to the Sales and Production Costs section). Despite their wild popularity, most users have been very happy with their PS3s. If there had been any serious deficiencies in the PS3, it seems to me that we would certainly have know about them long before now.



I believe that it WAS the best choice at one time, but now, there are other players out there that give a better bang for the buck, especially if one is not a gamer.


----------



## majax01

Hello,


Today I'm going to buy a 32" Samsung LCD TV (LN32B460) and I wanted to get a Blu-ray player as well. I'm completely confused by all the different/outdated information on the web.


1) Do Blu-ray players, in general, still have technical or software issues?


2) What Blu-ray player, under $200, could you recommend to me? I'm upset that I missed Black Friday sales but I didn't have the money til after. Are there any website you recommend I check for deals on Blu-ray players?


Thanks.


----------



## SugarBowl

Where will you be shopping? Retail stores usually have bundles that include a BluRay player with a TV purchase.


I would recommend this one : http://www.amazon.com/Sony-BDP-S360-...0914349&sr=8-1


----------



## majax01

I was hoping to purchase online. I haven't even been in any department stores.


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *majax01* /forum/post/17726307
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> Today I'm going to buy a 32" Samsung LCD TV (LN32B460) and I wanted to get a Blu-ray player as well. I'm completely confused by all the different/outdated information on the web.
> 
> 
> 1) Do Blu-ray players, in general, still have technical or software issues?
> 
> 
> 2) What Blu-ray player, under $200, could you recommend to me? I'm upset that I missed Black Friday sales but I didn't have the money til after. Are there any website you recommend I check for deals on Blu-ray players?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



With a set that small, I would just buy the cheapest player with the features you need.


----------



## Jim3535

I've been debating what BR player to get and was hoping to stick with what is at costco (in case anything goes wrong) or really cheap.


Initially I was looking for one that did netflix streaming for a possible alternative to my xbox 360. Given the trouble with the samsung 1950, the Sony 460 looks like the better choice.


My question is whether it's worth the premium over the $100 class of players?


----------



## mtbmtb01

my older pioneer 5070 plasma only gets 1080i or 720p, althugh the specs say 1080 p/24hz compatibility . I hooked up my Samsung bdp2550 via hdmi and it would only display in 1080i or 720p, which is better?

anyway i want to get a blu ray player for it and think it's down to the Panasonic DMP-BD60 vs Sony BDP-S360. both are about the same price. i'm interested more in pq and upscaling of standard dvds. no need for streaming.

my worrys are the panny has freezing issues which i read in amazon reviews may be fixed with the latest 2.2 firmware, but only 2.1 is listed on the panny website.

other amazon reviews on the sony reported problems when connecting the BDP-S360 via HDMI to a TV set with an HDMI input older than the current version, 1.3. i'm not sure, but i think my 5070 has an older version. hate to get it and get the white screen.

can someone help?


----------



## onelane

While doing some Xmas shopping I noticed Best Buy had 4 BluRay players on sale for $150. Toshiba, Samsung, Panasonic (60?) and the Sony 360.


Im thinking of picking one up but not sure which one. For the time being I will be just using DD/DTS through optical output for audio and HDMI straight to my Sony 60" 1080p tv. I use the analog in's on my Yam RXV-1400 for my sacd player. Until i can afford the OPPO 83(or similar) im going to continue using the setup the way i currently do. just replacing my other dvd player with the BluRay player.


Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Picture quality being my top priority although a really slow load time might get annoying? I doubt i will really get into streaming video over internet. My house does have wifi and my router is close enough to connect ethernet to the player as well.


Thanks

Aric


----------



## mikeypas

Firstly let me apologize in advance if this has been covered before, I did some searching but there are so many posts in this thread it is hard to find relevant info.


I have a Denon AVR1803 (kind of old) and a Hitachi 57" SWX TV (also old, DVI input i think)


I'm looking for a blueray player, I kind of narrowed my choice between Samsung P3600 and LG BD390.


I can't find many differences between them, both are very highly rated, and seemingly pitted against each other in comparisons, but can't find a clear winner.


I was reading (somewhere) about audio dropouts with the LG and Denon receivers.. would this affect me? or has the firmware update resolved this


I did read about quality issues with the Samsung, but again, a lot of owners REALLY like it.


I also read alot about netflix pausing alot with the LG, don't know if this is so with the Samsung as well?


I do have a few (not 100s) of DVDs as well, so it would be nice to have better quality (upconversion). I know by reading that the OPPO takes the cake with this one, but is there a major difference between the LG and Samsung?


I am not too technical, so your comments and suggestions would be really greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance,

Mike


----------



## Jason30

Ugh, this thread is killing me







I've been trying to search this thread for answers but nothing conclusive. Hopefully someone can help...


Has anyone compiled a list of blu-ray players that have USB ports that can play HD xvid/divx AND mkv files? I'm interested in under $200. It seems when i search most posts are discussing networking and streaming mkv's, but I don't care about that functionality. Just looking for a player that can play them off a USB thumbdrive. Thanks guys.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onelane* /forum/post/17728213
> 
> 
> While doing some Xmas shopping I noticed Best Buy had 4 BluRay players on sale for $150. Toshiba, Samsung, Panasonic (60?) and the Sony 360.
> 
> 
> Im thinking of picking one up but not sure which one. For the time being I will be just using DD/DTS through optical output for audio and HDMI straight to my Sony 60" 1080p tv. I use the analog in's on my Yam RXV-1400 for my sacd player. Until i can afford the OPPO 83(or similar) im going to continue using the setup the way i currently do. just replacing my other dvd player with the BluRay player.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Picture quality being my top priority although a really slow load time might get annoying? I doubt i will really get into streaming video over internet. My house does have wifi and my router is close enough to connect ethernet to the player as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Aric



The biggest differences among those players are the streaming capabilities with samsung having the most, followed by panasonic (no netfilx), then the toshiba and sony which have none. Since that's not a factor, it's a toss up. PQ and other differences are pretty negligible. The panasonic is probably the best of the bunch over all. But for my money, I'd go with the samsung for the streaming. Although it has a number of issues with the latest firmware, with an older firmware version it works fine.


I thought streaming was a useless gimmick too, but I really like it now that I have it. I sold my sony and samsung once I got a streaming player.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason30* /forum/post/17728468
> 
> 
> Ugh, this thread is killing me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to search this thread for answers but nothing conclusive. Hopefully someone can help...
> 
> 
> Has anyone compiled a list of blu-ray players that have USB ports that can play HD xvid/divx AND mkv files? I'm interested in under $200. It seems when i search most posts are discussing networking and streaming mkv's, but I don't care about that functionality. Just looking for a player that can play them off a USB thumbdrive. Thanks guys.



LG and Insignia are the only options AFAIK. Check their respective threads to see if they do everything you want. My Insignia does HD xvid and mkv off USB but not divx. But that's enough for me considering it was only $100.


----------



## Jason30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17728612
> 
> 
> LG and Insignia are the only options AFAIK. Check their respective threads to see if they do everything you want. My Insignia does HD xvid and mkv off USB but not divx. But that's enough for me considering it was only $100.



Thanks. Can you rewind/ff on mkv's with your insignia? Is it the NS-BRDVD3 model?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason30* /forum/post/17728691
> 
> 
> Thanks. Can you rewind/ff on mkv's with your insignia? Is it the NS-BRDVD3 model?



That's mine, but you'll have to ask in the other thread about mkv's. I've only tried avi/wmv/mts, and rew/ff worked fine on those.


----------



## maggiefan

Quote:

Originally Posted by onelane

While doing some Xmas shopping I noticed Best Buy had 4 BluRay players on sale for $150. Toshiba, Samsung, Panasonic (60?) and the Sony 360.


Im thinking of picking one up but not sure which one. For the time being I will be just using DD/DTS through optical output for audio and HDMI straight to my Sony 60" 1080p tv. I use the analog in's on my Yam RXV-1400 for my sacd player. Until i can afford the OPPO 83(or similar) im going to continue using the setup the way i currently do. just replacing my other dvd player with the BluRay player.


Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Picture quality being my top priority although a really slow load time might get annoying? I doubt i will really get into streaming video over internet. My house does have wifi and my router is close enough to connect ethernet to the player as well.


Thanks

Aric


The biggest differences among those players are the streaming capabilities with samsung having the most, followed by panasonic (no netfilx), then the toshiba and sony which have none. Since that's not a factor, it's a toss up. PQ and other differences are pretty negligible. The panasonic is probably the best of the bunch over all. But for my money, I'd go with the samsung for the streaming. Although it has a number of issues with the latest firmware, with an older firmware version it works fine.


I thought streaming was a useless gimmick too, but I really like it now that I have it. I sold my sony and samsung once I got a streaming player.


The Sony BDP N460 streams over 25 services.


----------



## Something_Soft

Best picture quality purpose under $200?


Looking at the Sony BPD-N460 and Toshiba BDX2000 or anything else.


Looking for the best picture quality and audio. Streaming capabilities come second. Good DVD up conversion would be nice. Thanks.


Anyone?


----------



## lwien123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onelane* /forum/post/17728213
> 
> 
> While doing some Xmas shopping I noticed Best Buy had 4 BluRay players on sale for $150. Toshiba, Samsung, Panasonic (60?) and the Sony 360.
> 
> 
> Im thinking of picking one up but not sure which one. For the time being I will be just using DD/DTS through optical output for audio and HDMI straight to my Sony 60" 1080p tv. I use the analog in's on my Yam RXV-1400 for my sacd player. Until i can afford the OPPO 83(or similar) im going to continue using the setup the way i currently do. just replacing my other dvd player with the BluRay player.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Picture quality being my top priority although a really slow load time might get annoying? I doubt i will really get into streaming video over internet. My house does have wifi and my router is close enough to connect ethernet to the player as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Aric



You can find the Panny online for around 120. At least that was the lowest price last week. Buying one is like playing the commodities. lol


But yeah, I'd go with the Panny....if you live in the US.


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtbmtb01* /forum/post/17728203
> 
> 
> my older pioneer 5070 plasma only gets 1080i or 720p, althugh the specs say 1080 p/24hz compatibility . I hooked up my Samsung bdp2550 via hdmi and it would only display in 1080i or 720p, which is better?
> 
> anyway i want to get a blu ray player for it and think it's down to the Panasonic DMP-BD60 vs Sony BDP-S360. both are about the same price. i'm interested more in pq and upscaling of standard dvds. no need for streaming.
> 
> my worrys are the panny has freezing issues which i read in amazon reviews may be fixed with the latest 2.2 firmware, but only 2.1 is listed on the panny website.
> 
> other amazon reviews on the sony reported problems when connecting the BDP-S360 via HDMI to a TV set with an HDMI input older than the current version, 1.3. i'm not sure, but i think my 5070 has an older version. hate to get it and get the white screen.
> 
> can someone help?



I own and highly recommend the Pan. BD60. The upconversion is great, and all the pro reviews I've read say this also.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason30* /forum/post/17728468
> 
> 
> Ugh, this thread is killing me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to search this thread for answers but nothing conclusive. Hopefully someone can help...
> 
> 
> Has anyone compiled a list of blu-ray players that have USB ports that can play HD xvid/divx AND mkv files? I'm interested in under $200. It seems when i search most posts are discussing networking and streaming mkv's, but I don't care about that functionality. Just looking for a player that can play them off a USB thumbdrive. Thanks guys.



This search page shows only LG370 and the Dune:
http://www.videohelp.com/dvdplayers?...Submit2=Search 


Their database may not be complete, and you'd also have to check that the functions you want are actually available on the USB port.


-Bill


----------



## rolltide1017

Looking for a standalone BD player (tired of my PS3 fans noise when watching movies) and will have a budget of $500.


If you do not care about SACD / DVD-A, is the Oppo still the best at that price or are the other options just as good.


I do not care about streaming, just the best BD picture and audio quality. Would be nice to have built in wifi but not a requirement. Would also be nice if it was 3D compatible or upgradeable via firmware but, again is not a requirement since I could use my PS3 for 3D (since they claim that the PS3 will be 3D compatible). Up converting is also not a huge concern since I rarely watch DVDs anymore. I really just want the best BD pq and aq possible for my budget. I know many people are very high on the Oppo, and it is at the top of my list but, I was just wondering if there are any other players in that price range.


Is the Denon DBP-1610 any good?


----------



## slicktoptt

I am also in the market for a nice BR player around $250. I am going with a front projection screen and an Optoma HD20. I have a decent stereo setup (Yamaha 765, 777 floors, 444's for the rear, 333 center, RSW300 sub.. eventually going with 7.1) and I want some nice quality.


I was looking at the Sony BDP-S360 or the Denon DVD-360BTCI. I don't care for Netflix or anything like that. I just want nice quality movie watching from my BR player. Any input?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slicktoptt* /forum/post/17730039
> 
> 
> I am also in the market for a nice BR player around $250. I am going with a front projection screen and an Optoma HD20. I have a decent stereo setup (Yamaha 765, 777 floors, 444's for the rear, 333 center, RSW300 sub.. eventually going with 7.1) and I want some nice quality.
> 
> 
> I was looking at the Sony BDP-S360 or the Denon DVD-360BTCI. I don't care for Netflix or anything like that. I just want nice quality movie watching from my BR player. Any input?



If all you care about is BD PQ and AQ, and you are using HDMI throughout, you can safely choose among current players based on price, features (streaming, etc.), ergonomics, and intangibles (how you feel about the manufacturer, aesthetics, etc.).


The performance differences amongst BD players have mostly to do with the quality of SD upconversion (which you don't list as a concern) and the capabilities of the multichannel analog audio output section (which you wouldn't use anyway, so you don't need to pay for it).


The feature differences have to do with streaming, analog audio, support for hi-rez audio (SACD and DVD-A), and a few more esoteric matters like support for multiple simultaneous output, how secondary audio is handled, network capability, and handling of external media and various file formats.


If any of these things concern you, they may help narrow down your choices. If they don't, see paragraph 1.


----------



## mikeypas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/17730736
> 
> 
> If all you care about is BD PQ and AQ, and you are using HDMI throughout, you can safely choose among current players based on price, features (streaming, etc.), ergonomics, and intangibles (how you feel about the manufacturer, aesthetics, etc.).
> 
> 
> The performance differences amongst BD players have mostly to do with the quality of SD upconversion (which you don't list as a concern) and the capabilities of the multichannel analog audio output section (which you wouldn't use anyway, so you don't need to pay for it).
> 
> 
> The feature differences have to do with streaming, analog audio, support for hi-rez audio (SACD and DVD-A), and a few more esoteric matters like support for multiple simultaneous output, how secondary audio is handled, network capability, and handling of external media and various file formats.
> 
> 
> If any of these things concern you, they may help narrow down your choices. If they don't, see paragraph 1.




Your comments make a lot of sense and are very helpful.

With regards to DVD upconversion, could you comment on which would be better - LG BP390 or Samsung P36000?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeypas* /forum/post/17730811
> 
> 
> Your comments make a lot of sense and are very helpful.
> 
> With regards to DVD upconversion, could you comment on which would be better - LG BP390 or Samsung P36000?



I have no experience with either player, but there are Owner's Threads for pretty much any player you might consider. Threads are individually searchable for words like "upconversion."


----------



## jblank74

I've got an LG BD270 and a Sony BDP-S360 and I am looking to replace these with a couple of new players. What I want, and like, is lots of information, and a nice display on the player, that gives a lot of info, or has a good look to it, as it counts the movie.


Any recommendations?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jblank74* /forum/post/17731805
> 
> 
> I've got an LG BD270 and a Sony BDP-S360 and I am looking to replace these with a couple of new players. What I want, and like, is lots of information, and a nice display on the player, that gives a lot of info, or has a good look to it, as it counts the movie.
> 
> 
> Any recommendations?



What kind of information are you looking to be displayed?


----------



## jblank74

I love as much info as possible....resolution, time elapsed obviously, bit-rate, codec, you name it, I just want a player (I will be buying 2 of these) to give me as much data as possible.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

It's pricey in comparison to the players you have, but the Oppo BDP83 comes to mind.


----------



## Perch33

Maybe check out the Denon 3800 from ListenUp. It has about the best looking info displayed IMO.


----------



## jblank74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17731876
> 
> 
> It's pricey in comparison to the players you have, but the Oppo BDP83 comes to mind.



Price is much less an issue at this point, within reason obviously, but I thank you and I will take a look at that player.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maggiefan* /forum/post/17729030
> 
> 
> The Sony BDP N460 streams over 25 services.



Yes, but the $150 model he's talking about (S360) doesn't stream any.


----------



## Something_Soft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Something_Soft* /forum/post/17729068
> 
> 
> Best picture quality purpose under $200?
> 
> 
> Looking at the Sony BPD-N460 and Toshiba BDX2000 or anything else.
> 
> 
> Looking for the best picture quality and audio. Streaming capabilities come second. Good DVD up conversion would be nice. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Anyone?



Anyone?


----------



## Blacklac

Ok, looking for a bedroom setup. I need: Wifi, Netflix streaming, high quality 2 channel analogue outputs, decent SD DVD processing.


It seems all the BD players that have Wifi and Netflix are mediocre in SD processing and very average 2 channel outs. I was considering just getting something like a Denon 1610, or possibly the upcoming cheaper Oppo unit (would need to here official specs first) , something with high quality audio and decent video processing, and then just get a RokuHD unit. However, from the Engadget Netflix streamer reviews, the Roku box had some of the worst PQ. I am really torn and don't think I will get what I want, completely. After a quick breeze through the Sammy 2500/2550, I don't want to mess with that player. Too many issues.


Can anyone find me a solution?


----------



## leeson

I'm searching for a BR player that has Dolby Headphone processing builtin along with a headphone out jack. The goal is to feed video to a flat panel and audio to headphones without the need for an additional AVR. Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/17736580
> 
> 
> Ok, looking for a bedroom setup. I need: Wifi, Netflix streaming, high quality 2 channel analogue outputs, decent SD DVD processing.
> 
> 
> It seems all the BD players that have Wifi and Netflix are mediocre in SD processing and very average 2 channel outs. I was considering just getting something like a Denon 1610, or possibly the upcoming cheaper Oppo unit (would need to here official specs first) , something with high quality audio and decent video processing, and then just get a RokuHD unit. However, from the Engadget Netflix streamer reviews, the Roku box had some of the worst PQ. I am really torn and don't think I will get what I want, completely. After a quick breeze through the Sammy 2500/2550, I don't want to mess with that player. Too many issues.
> 
> 
> Can anyone find me a solution?



How big is your tv? Do you have a receiver as well? I'm guessing the tv isn't huge and you have no receiver in the bedroom, so you won't use more that 2 ch audio and won't be able to see the difference between mediocre upconversion and great upconversion. You still get HD audio over HDMI or 5.1 over coax/optical, so why does 2 ch analog even matter? You won't even use it, far as I can tell.


In any case, the insignia NS-WBRDVD is a fine wireless streaming player and will be on sale for $120 this weekend (from what I've read). I have the wired version and have had none of the disc issues the sammy's have had. Upconversion is on par with my sony IMO.


That being said, there's no reason to limit yourself to wireless players. Any player can be wireless with a bridge. $30 can get you a refurb N router that can be made into a bridge with the DD-WRT firmware. I've don't that with several devices in my home.


Since you're looking at denon and oppo, it doesn't sound like you're really interested in a budget player anyway. Those are really overkill for your situation IMO. If you have a 60 inch screen and 7.1 in that room, that's a different story.


Good luck.


----------



## surreal3k

I can't decide between the LG390 and the Samsung P3600.


LG products are more reliable, and I've heard the upconversion on DVDs is fantastic. I plan on upgrading to a 5.1/7.1 in the near future, and the ability for the LG BD390 to use that type of setup is a plus. However, it has only some of the streaming capabilities that I'm looking for (no Pandora).


The Samsung P3600 has Netflix, and Youtube, much like the BD390, but in this case it has Pandora as well, which the BD390 does not. However, Samsung products tend to be a lot less reliable, which I've noticed has been a complaint from many. Not to mention the PC Streaming seems to be a bit faulty, and the manual buttons are on top of the box, rather than in front.


Has anyone experienced both players and can suggest which is the better choice. If the BD390 ever got Pandora any time soon, it would be an easy pick. Vudu is nice, but I don't see myself using it all the time over Netflix due to the cost. And if I were to go with the BD390, is there any alternative to Pandora that would allow me to stream music through my HT system without actually going with a AM/FM radio?


I was looking at the RokuHd box but as an above poster said, apparently the PQ isn't too great for Netflix.


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17737069
> 
> 
> How big is your tv? Do you have a receiver as well? I'm guessing the tv isn't huge and you have no receiver in the bedroom, so you won't use more that 2 ch audio and won't be able to see the difference between mediocre upconversion and great upconversion. You still get HD audio over HDMI or 5.1 over coax/optical, so why does 2 ch analog even matter? You won't even use it, far as I can tell.
> 
> 
> In any case, the insignia NS-WBRDVD is a fine wireless streaming player and will be on sale for $120 this weekend (from what I've read). I have the wired version and have had none of the disc issues the sammy's have had. Upconversion is on par with my sony IMO.
> 
> 
> That being said, there's no reason to limit yourself to wireless players. Any player can be wireless with a bridge. $30 can get you a refurb N router that can be made into a bridge with the DD-WRT firmware. I've don't that with several devices in my home.
> 
> 
> Since you're looking at denon and oppo, it doesn't sound like you're really interested in a budget player anyway. Those are really overkill for your situation IMO. If you have a 60 inch screen and 7.1 in that room, that's a different story.
> 
> 
> Good luck.



I do not have a receiver. I will go directly from the 2 channel analog outs to a 2 channel amplifier. I have a 2.1 setup and a 42" plasma. This is a bedroom setup. I want high quality 2 channel audio, something with a quality DAC, like Burr Brown, Wolfson, Cirrus, etc...


I am used to excellent video processing, so I would like something that is atleast "good".


I am almost possitive I will just get a BD player with good 2 channel audio and decent video and just get a Roku box for streaming. Seems like my best solution.


So I am still looking for a BD player with decent processing and excellent 2 channel audio, and at this point, the Denon 1610 is the most I will spend. So something under $330ish.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/17737236
> 
> 
> I do not have a receiver. I will go directly from the 2 channel analog outs to a 2 channel amplifier. I have a 2.1 setup and a 42" plasma. This is a bedroom setup. I want high quality 2 channel audio, something with a quality DAC, like Burr Brown, Wolfson, Cirrus, etc...
> 
> 
> I am used to excellent video processing, so I would like something that is atleast "good".
> 
> 
> I am almost possitive I will just get a BD player with good 2 channel audio and decent video and just get a Roku box for streaming. Seems like my best solution.
> 
> 
> So I am still looking for a BD player with decent processing and excellent 2 channel audio, and at this point, the Denon 1610 is the most I will spend. So something under $330ish.



If you could find a good deal on the older Pioneer BDP-51FD or Elite 05FD, it might be the ideal player for you. That said, most deals (Best Buy closeouts, etc) have dried up and you might even end up paying a premium. The 1610 would be a good second choice for audio, but I wouldn't expect much from its internal video processing. That said, on a 42" display in a bedroom (viewing distance of 8 - 12 feet?), video processing likely won't be a huge concern.


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17737276
> 
> 
> If you could find a good deal on the older Pioneer BDP-51FD or Elite 05FD, it might be the ideal player for you. That said, most deals (Best Buy closeouts, etc) have dried up and you might even end up paying a premium. The 1610 would be a good second choice for audio, but I wouldn't expect much from its internal video processing. That said, on a 42" display in a bedroom (viewing distance of 8 - 12 feet?), video processing likely won't be a huge concern.



That is an excellent suggestion, however I have a 51 in my livingroom already. Lol. I would like to try something else, always fun to try new stuff. My viewing distance is about 8ft. I realize my options are quite limited. I wish Oppo would announce their less expensive unit already!







(980 replacement)


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

What's your living room setup like? If you're using a digital connection there, you might be better off with a new player there along with moving the 51FD into the bedroom.


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17737405
> 
> 
> What's your living room setup like? If you're using a digital connection there, you might be better off with a new player there along with moving the 51FD into the bedroom.



I have also pondered that. I use my 51 with HDMI, however, I use it's source direct feature and send everything to my DVDO Edge. This also provides me with being able to play PAL and I have made it region free for DVD. It would basically take the Oppo 83 to replace it, which I just can't justify right now. Thank you very much for the suggestions!


Do you know of any other BD players that have quality 2 channel analogue, like the Denon, Pioneer and Oppo's? Again, the $300 is about all I can justify. I just haven't heard of any Panny's, Sony's or anything else having a quality brand name DAC.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

How about the Pioneer BDP-320 for the living room? Source Direct, BD Live, and marginally faster load times than the 51FD, but no Wolfson DACs (which you wouldn't need in the living room anyway? While it doesn't ace the cadence detection tests, real world results are supposed to be extremely smooth and film like, though that's probably moot since the bulk of the processing will obviously still be handled by your DVDO Edge. Check out Winston's BD Player Benchmark thread for the synthetic tests and his comments.


$227 with free shipping from B&H.


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17737568
> 
> 
> How about the Pioneer BDP-320 for the living room? Source Direct, BD Live, and marginally faster load times than the 51FD, but no Wolfson DACs (which you wouldn't need in the living room anyway? While it doesn't ace the cadence detection tests, real world results are supposed to be extremely smooth and film like, though the bulk of the processing will obviously still be handled by your DVDO Edge. Check out Winston's BD Player Benchmark thread for the synthetic tests and his comments.
> 
> 
> $227 with free shipping from B&H.



That is a good option. The 320 was kind of in the back of my mind too. Does it have Burr Brown or is that the 23? Anyways, I kind of wanted to avoid the Pioneer, not because I don't like my 51. I love it. I just wanted to try something new and I think the 320 is quite similar to my 51 as far as menu, options and such. Just being picky I suppose.










So, I guess my options are Denon 1610, Pioneer 320/Pioneer 51, and maybe the Oppo 980 Bluray replacement.


Again, thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

I don't think the 23FD has higher-end DACs of either flavor. I'd say you have a pretty good grasp on all of your options.


I'd say 320 (for price) or 1610 (for speed & something different) in the living room and 51FD in the bedroom (mainly for its DACs) is probably the best value. This gives you a newer source direct player in your main viewing area and higher-end DACs where they'll be most appreciated.


Good luck!


----------



## Blacklac

I just did a little quick searching in the 320/23 thread, and they seem to have (4) Burr Brown PCM1742KE DAC's. I guess between the Pioneer 51, Denon 1610 and the 320, they would rank 1. Pioneer 51 2. Denon 1610 3. Pioneer 320.


I would be happy with any of them, so I will have to ponder this one.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/17738276
> 
> 
> I just did a little quick searching in the 320/23 thread, and they seem to have (4) Burr Brown PCM1742KE DAC's. I guess between the Pioneer 51, Denon 1610 and the 320, they would rank 1. Pioneer 51 2. Denon 1610 3. Pioneer 320.
> 
> 
> I would be happy with any of them, so I will have to ponder this one.



If you move the 51FD from the livingroom (where you're not using the DACs) to the bedroom (where you are using the DACs)... would the DACs of the new player in the living room really matter?


----------



## Blacklac

Not if I put the 51 in the bedroom. I'm just laying all my options out there.







. But, if I bought the 320, I may put it in the bedroom. I know I said I wanted excellent DAC's, but I think the 320's Burr Brown's would be enough for me. I prefer the look of the larger 51 in my main setup, as the player is visible. I'm still unsure though, I'm sure I will compare whatever I buy to my 51 and see if I can hear a difference. The Denon looks nice enough for me, plus my AVR in my main setup is a Denon, so if I got the 5enon, I'm sure the 51 would go in the bedroom.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/17738537
> 
> 
> Not if I put the 51 in the bedroom. I'm just laying all my options out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But, if I bought the 320, I may put it in the bedroom. I know I said I wanted excellent DAC's, but I think the 320's Burr Brown's would be enough for me. I prefer the look of the larger 51 in my main setup, as the player is visible. I'm still unsure though, I'm sure I will compare whatever I buy to my 51 and see if I can hear a difference. The Denon looks nice enough for me, plus my AVR in my main setup is a Denon, so if I got the 5enon, I'm sure the 51 would go in the bedroom.



Sounds like you've mapped out all of the contingencies, now it's time to pull the trigger


----------



## ddd2001

Hi all would like to move my PS3 into the bedroom and get a new bd-player Would like to know witch one`s have the best HD pitcher

Thanks


----------



## Stew4msu

righty or lefty?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddd2001* /forum/post/17739577
> 
> 
> Hi all would like to move my PS3 into the bedroom and get a new bd-player Would like to know witch one`s have the best HD pitcher
> 
> Thanks



Whichever one you play "The Rookie" in, I guess. If you mean "picture", then that would have to be THIS Goldmund Eidos. Makes a great gift too.


----------



## Something_Soft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Something_Soft* /forum/post/17735628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Something_Soft* /forum/post/17735628
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Something_Soft View Post
> 
> Best picture quality purpose under $200?
> 
> 
> Looking at the Sony BPD-N460 and Toshiba BDX2000 or anything else.
> 
> 
> Looking for the best picture quality and audio. Streaming capabilities come second. Good DVD up conversion would be nice. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?
Click to expand...


Anyone?


----------



## jmon22

Alright guys looking for a good budget player (not looking to spend over 150 though preferably less.)


Unless any deals pop up I don't know about, it is between the Sharp Aquos BD-HP22U or the Insignia Wireless model from Best Buy. The price on both of these is 120. Both seem like a pretty good deal. Reliability and picture quality are both priorities to me. Wireless and Netflix are a bonus for the future but not required now since I have a 360 on the tv.


What would you pick? And I am of course open to any other suggestions. Thanks for any replies!!!


----------



## golffnutt

Hi Guys. I just bought a Pioneer BDP-05FD BR Player. Now I would like to buy a second DVD player for playing SD DVD's and CD's. The reason I want a second player is one, save the 05FD for BR only and two, the 05FD has a 3 second layer change on SD DVD's which drives me crazy.


Additionally I would like the second player to be equal to or better than the 05FDd when it comes to playing CD's. This will save wear and tear on the 05FD.


By the way the 05FD is a fantastic piece of equipment for the money if anyone is looking for a new BR player, I love mine. Your suggestions are most welcome and very much appreciated. Thank you guys and have a great evening.


----------



## JDMoose




golffnutt said:


> Hi Guys. I just bought a Pioneer BDP-05FD BR Player. Now I would like to buy a second DVD player for playing SD DVD's and CD's. The reason I want a second player is one, save the 05FD for BR only and two, the 05FD has a 3 second layer change on SD DVD's which drives me crazy.
> 
> 
> You can get a brand new Denon 2930 for $279 at Audiogon.com or $299 at Amazon.com that will also play SACD's and HDCD's. I use my Denon for the same reason you do. It also has an HDMI output.
> 
> Here is the website for Audiogon.
> http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls....ew-in-sealed-b


----------



## golffnutt




JDMoose said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golffnutt* /forum/post/17741322
> 
> 
> Hi Guys. I just bought a Pioneer BDP-05FD BR Player. Now I would like to buy a second DVD player for playing SD DVD's and CD's. The reason I want a second player is one, save the 05FD for BR only and two, the 05FD has a 3 second layer change on SD DVD's which drives me crazy.
> 
> 
> You can get a brand new Denon 2930 for $279 at Audiogon.com or $299 at Amazon.com that will also play SACD's and HDCD's. I use my Denon for the same reason you do. It also has an HDMI output.
> 
> Here is the website for Audiogon.
> http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls....ew-in-sealed-b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you JDMoose for that info, I will do some homework on the 2930. Have a great evening.
Click to expand...


----------



## JDMoose




golffnutt said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDMoose* /forum/post/17741412
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you JDMoose for that info, I will do some homework on the 2930. Have a great evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you can go wrong with a Denon, especially all the features this unit offers and especially the price. The MSRP is $849. I know I am very pleased with my 2910 and you will have a lot of features that you will not find on basic DVD players.
Click to expand...


----------



## Something_Soft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Something_Soft* /forum/post/17735628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Something_Soft* /forum/post/17735628
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Something_Soft View Post
> 
> Best picture quality purpose under $200?
> 
> 
> Looking at the Sony BPD-N460 and Toshiba BDX2000 or anything else.
> 
> 
> Looking for the best picture quality and audio. Streaming capabilities come second. Good DVD up conversion would be nice. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Something_Soft* /forum/post/17735628
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Something_Soft* /forum/post/17735628
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Anyone!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## ndrj69

Where did you get it and how much?


Nick



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golffnutt* /forum/post/17741322
> 
> 
> Hi Guys. I just bought a Pioneer BDP-05FD BR Player. Now I would like to buy a second DVD player for playing SD DVD's and CD's. The reason I want a second player is one, save the 05FD for BR only and two, the 05FD has a 3 second layer change on SD DVD's which drives me crazy.
> 
> 
> Additionally I would like the second player to be equal to or better than the 05FDd when it comes to playing CD's. This will save wear and tear on the 05FD.
> 
> 
> By the way the 05FD is a fantastic piece of equipment for the money if anyone is looking for a new BR player, I love mine. Your suggestions are most welcome and very much appreciated. Thank you guys and have a great evening.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Something_Soft* /forum/post/17742247
> 
> 
> Anyone!?!?!?!?!?!?!?



I guess this means nobody knows anything about that toshiba. If streaming is secondary, why are you considering the best streaming player? PQ and AQ are very similar across all models. It's streaming, USB file playback and networking that differentiate most players. Some, like the oppo excel at upconversion, which you did not mention. Read the posts in this thread and the threads specific to your models to decide. If I were buying today, the $120 (as of 12/21) wireless, streaming insignia is the biggest bang for the buck.

HERE's a great comparison thread.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/17737395
> 
> 
> That is an excellent suggestion, however I have a 51 in my livingroom already. Lol. I would like to try something else, always fun to try new stuff. My viewing distance is about 8ft. I realize my options are quite limited. I wish Oppo would announce their less expensive unit already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (980 replacement)



So OPPO is coming out with a cheaper BD player? What will be the differences that you know of ? What is the projected timeframe and price point?


----------



## olc

If Panasonic would get the streaming Netflix into their playes, I might agree, but for now it's Sony, Samsung, and LG, in that order.


Anyone have an opinion on the Sony BDP N460HP or the Samsung BDP 1590C? Both are well priced at Costco until Christmas.


----------



## olc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PunjabiM3* /forum/post/17552593
> 
> 
> Will a blue-ray player such as the Pioneer 320 or Sony BDP-N460 have better DVD upconverting than my current Oppo DV-981HD?



Not very likely. That's where the Oppo is strongest. If you have room and enough connections, why not keep the Oppo for SD DVD and get a Sony BDP-N460 for blue-ray and Streaming Netflix, etc. Even Oppo says that virtually all blu-ray players look the same at 1080p.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/17747954
> 
> 
> So OPPO is coming out with a cheaper BD player? What will be the differences that you know of ? What is the projected timeframe and price point?



Just speculation at this point, based mainly on the structure of their previous DVD player product lines.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17748495
> 
> 
> Just speculation at this point, based mainly on the structure of their previous DVD player product lines.



Stephen thanks for the info


----------



## Thrice

I recently bought a Sony bundle that included a KDL-40XBR9, a BDP-S360, and a HTSS360. These will be going into a computer room so they aren't my main equipment and thus I really only care about the quality of the TV. Recently however my wife has been really enjoying streaming Netflix on our PS3, albeit from the disc, so I'm thinking about swapping out my S360 for something that can stream that way she will have the option on either TV.


I don't really know much about Blu-Ray players as the PS3 was the only thing that ever mattered to me but since this was bundled and I was going to eventually have a 2nd player the S360 was an added bonus. Now if I could sell it on Craigslist and incur less of an overall cost of a different Blu-Ray player that would be excellent.


What I'm looking for then is;

1. A comparable player to the S360 in terms of performance and capabilities.

2. A price tag of $150 ($200 is the max but I'm hesitant to spend that) before I consider the amount of what I could sell the S360 for.

3. Netflix, and all the other content providers, streaming.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thrice* /forum/post/17750295
> 
> 
> I recently bought a Sony bundle that included a KDL-40XBR9, a BDP-S360, and a HTSS360. These will be going into a computer room so they aren't my main equipment and thus I really only care about the quality of the TV. Recently however my wife has been really enjoying streaming Netflix on our PS3, albeit from the disc, so I'm thinking about swapping out my S360 for something that can stream that way she will have the option on either TV.
> 
> 
> I don't really know much about Blu-Ray players as the PS3 was the only thing that ever mattered to me but since this was bundled and I was going to eventually have a 2nd player the S360 was an added bonus. Now if I could sell it on Craigslist and incur less of an overall cost of a different Blu-Ray player that would be excellent.
> 
> 
> What I'm looking for then is;
> 
> 1. A comparable player to the S360 in terms of performance and capabilities.
> 
> 2. A price tag of $150 ($200 is the max but I'm hesitant to spend that) before I consider the amount of what I could sell the S360 for.
> 
> 3. Netflix, and all the other content providers, streaming.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Have you considered just getting a Roku HD box? $100 for more streaming options than any BD player, and much more likely to be updated with new services in the future. If you're happy with the Sony as a player, why go through all that hassle?


----------



## Thrice

I hadn't. Thanks for the suggestion. As I said I'm not very up to date of hardware after the HD DVD demise and I got a PS3. Plus I wasn't really a fan of Netflix's streaming capabilities because the audio doesn't seem to be up to snuff compared to actually having the physical disk. Nonetheless, I'll look into the Roku.


----------



## maggiefan

How about the Sony BDP N460, it's very similar to the 360 and has the streaming. You can find it for under $200.


----------



## tbender

I'm looking to replace an old DVD player with a BR and I have a question. My receiver is a Denon AVR-1802/882 surround sound receiver. It does not have HDMI but it does have separate inputs for the fronts, center, and rear speakers in a 5.1 configuration. Can I purchase a BR like the Panasonic DMP-BD80 and use just the 5.1 cables rather than the 7.1 cables and still get HD sound?


----------



## Thrice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maggiefan* /forum/post/17751083
> 
> 
> How about the Sony BDP N460, it's very similar to the 360 and has the streaming. You can find it for under $200.



That was my go to player but I was just checking to see what else is on the market.


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/17747954
> 
> 
> So OPPO is coming out with a cheaper BD player? What will be the differences that you know of ? What is the projected timeframe and price point?



People have emailed Oppo about it. They say they will be releasing a replacement to the 980 with Bluray. They say they will have specifics after whatever electronics event is a few weeks away.


----------



## JoeFigueiredo

I own a Sony BDP-S350, and use it connected to a 58V10 using [email protected]

I only use it for bluray playback, as I never watch DVDs anymore (so I don't care about upconversion performance).


What are the primary benefits I would get by replacing the BDP-S350 with a more modern or more expensive bluray player? (Such as the Oppo 83, Pioneer 320, etc.).


I also don't care about streaming Netflix (I'm in Canada). I just use it for bluray playback.


----------



## Scott84Golf

Looking for a new Blu-ray player and need some help. I currently have a HK AVR 254 and a samsung Samsung LN52B750 with a 5.1 speaker set up. I am looking for a Blu-ray player that will Stream Netflix and also be able to hook up to my wireless. I don't use old DVD's very often if ever. Could you suggest a Blu-Ray player for me?


Thanks


----------



## Ben Franklin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeFigueiredo* /forum/post/17752358
> 
> 
> I own a Sony BDP-S350, and use it connected to a 58V10 using [email protected]
> 
> I only use it for bluray playback, as I never watch DVDs anymore (so I don't care about upconversion performance).
> 
> 
> What are the primary benefits I would get by replacing the BDP-S350 with a more modern or more expensive bluray player? (Such as the Oppo 83, Pioneer 320, etc.).
> 
> 
> I also don't care about streaming Netflix (I'm in Canada). I just use it for bluray playback.



When that model came out it didn't have onboard DTS-MA decoding. Did a firmware update fix that? You would need a receiver anyway to take advantage of the lossless sound formats. But since you are satisfied with attaching the player to the TV, I don't see any benefits in switching BD players.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ben Franklin* /forum/post/17752452
> 
> 
> What that model came out it didn't have onboard DTS-MA decoding. Did a firmware update fix that?



No. The S350 still lacks dts-MA decoding. The S360 has it, though.


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeFigueiredo* /forum/post/17752358
> 
> 
> I own a Sony BDP-S350, and use it connected to a 58V10 using [email protected]
> 
> I only use it for bluray playback, as I never watch DVDs anymore (so I don't care about upconversion performance).
> 
> 
> What are the primary benefits I would get by replacing the BDP-S350 with a more modern or more expensive bluray player? (Such as the Oppo 83, Pioneer 320, etc.).
> 
> 
> I also don't care about streaming Netflix (I'm in Canada). I just use it for bluray playback.



I don't see any reason to buy another player.


----------



## JoeFigueiredo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/17752551
> 
> 
> I don't see any reason to buy another player.



Cool, thanks. But, it still begs the question then: why are so many of these other players so much more expensive than this option? I mean, I can understand the added audio or even online features, but really, is it worth at times 10-20x the price of what I paid for mine or a comparable one?


For example, the Marantz bluray player is over $1500!!


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeFigueiredo* /forum/post/17754195
> 
> 
> Cool, thanks. But, it still begs the question then: why are so many of these other players so much more expensive than this option? I mean, I can understand the added audio or even online features, but really, is it worth at times 10-20x the price of what I paid for mine or a comparable one?
> 
> 
> For example, the Marantz bluray player is over $1500!!



The expensive players are targeted at the audiophile market. There is no upper limit on what some of those buyers are willing to spend.


-Bill


----------



## Mike191

So............

The bottom line question answer is?

Do the normal "Wal-Mart" purchased Pioneer, Panasonic and Sony players offer reliable performance? Is the $129 special worth buying? Or, does one really need to spend the $200-$400 for other models?


----------



## DavidOH

Looking for a match for my 50G10. With the sales I'm looking at one of these.


Panasonic DMPBD60


LG BD370


Sony BDPD360



Are these about equal?


----------



## GPM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidOH* /forum/post/17755045
> 
> 
> Are these about equal?


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hlight=bdp+320 


GM


----------



## TRT

There is a reason high-end companies are cloning the Oppo BDP-83: It's the best. When the first post recommending this player was posted, this thread could have been closed. End of discussion.


----------



## t5volvov70

OK, I'm having a difficult time trying to decide what player. Please help











I just bought a new Pioneer Elite 141 FD and I want to ensure I get the best picture. I have a toshiba A30 that I will be using for upscaling my SD movies and the new player will be used for blue-ray. I will be running all my audio through a Denon 3310. I'm looking at either the LG or the Pioneer Elite 23FD. I can get either one of these at the $250 price point.


Which is going to give me the best features? Am I missing anything? If I'm going to spend much more than this I may just get another PS3.


LG370 - $259


Pioneer 23FD - $250


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TRT* /forum/post/17756754
> 
> 
> There is a reason high-end companies are cloning the Oppo BDP-83: It's the best. When the first post recommending this player was posted, this thread could have been closed. End of discussion.



Or not.


----------



## DavidOH

Thanks, That reminded me of something I forgot about.


----------



## TRT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/17756820
> 
> 
> Or not.



Are we talkin' BD players or Congress?


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TRT* /forum/post/17756754
> 
> 
> There is a reason high-end companies are cloning the Oppo BDP-83: It's the best. When the first post recommending this player was posted, this thread could have been closed. End of discussion.



It is not the best for everyone's situation. In fact, it's only the best for a small percentage of people. It's certainly not the best for my situation, nor is it the best for most of the people that enter this thread.


----------



## mikieson

I am looking to get the PS3 but Im sick and tired of reading thread after thread about YLOD and reliability issues.


IS there a bluray player on the market that will just last? OR is quality just a thing of the past?


Im a gamer, but I have been burnt by the 360 from launch and im just tired of it all.


----------



## schroedk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikieson* /forum/post/17757231
> 
> 
> I am looking to get the PS3 but Im sick and tired of reading thread after thread about YLOD and reliability issues.
> 
> 
> IS there a bluray player on the market that will just last? OR is quality just a thing of the past?
> 
> 
> Im a gamer, but I have been burnt by the 360 from launch and im just tired of it all.



You probably realize that the horror stories you hear still represent a small proportion of owners, right? Very few people will post how great or reliable something is, but once something goes wrong people are very quick to report their problems, thus misrepresenting the actual reliability of products.


So, if you're going to use user reports as an indicator of reliability, then, I've got two launch 20gb PS3's that have both seen heavy use, and neither of them has had a whisper of a problem. They're as reliable or more reliable than any of my other A/V gear that I've ever had.


----------



## mikieson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schroedk* /forum/post/17757264
> 
> 
> You probably realize that the horror stories you hear still represent a small proportion of owners, right? Very few people will post how great or reliable something is, but once something goes wrong people are very quick to report their problems, thus misrepresenting the actual reliability of products.
> 
> 
> So, if you're going to use user reports as an indicator of reliability, then, I've got two launch 20gb PS3's that have both seen heavy use, and neither of them has had a whisper of a problem. They're as reliable or more reliable than any of my other A/V gear that I've ever had.



Although I believe your reply and your thinking. I have been through 2 360s since launch the my 2nd one has been in for repair 4x now. AND I have ready countless threads that said the same thing you said. "people only post when something goes wrong" Well having said that I have read hundreds of 360 problems and they are true....I have read many many threads about the PS3 so it makes me lean towards it being true rather than just a few unhappy people.


I just want reliability and something that works from the get-go.


----------



## Blacklac

HTPC? You said you game, why limit yourself with a console?


----------



## mikieson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/17757398
> 
> 
> HTPC? You said you game, why limit yourself with a console?



Because you cant build a HTPC for 300 and less? I have searched and it cant be done.


----------



## BJArizona

I have been watching the Blu-Ray market for awhile waiting to buy until the price and quality got to the current point, but now I have confused myself on what to buy and would like some suggestions.


I have a 61" Samsung 1080P with a Denon 3806 receiver and Infiniti TSS-1100(expanding to 7.1 when I get a Blu-Ray player). I don't mind spending $600 on a player, but the cheaper the better if I get what I want.


My biggest goals are good video, load times, up conversion, and sound. Streaming would be a plus, but since I hook my laptop up to the TV through the PC port for netflix now it's not necessary just convenient. Sound is lower on the list because I would like great sound, but the TV is in my living room and the acoustics are not the greatest. I am only going to use it for movies. This is where I am getting confused. The high end players all have audio analog outputs. Will those help with movies? Or just high fi audio? It seems they come at a high premium and I don't know if they are worth it for movies since I have the Denon 3806 which is a great receiver. What do people suggest for this type of setup?


----------



## TRT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/17757034
> 
> 
> It is not the best for everyone's situation. In fact, it's only the best for a small percentage of people. It's certainly not the best for my situation, nor is it the best for most of the people that enter this thread.



You are exactly right. "The" small percentage of people are watching blu-ray movies at home while "the" large percentage of people sit around reading the thousands of post looking for the ultimate player that cost $49.95 and end up with nothing. There are people who still don't own DVD players because they cost too much. That's a different can of tuna as opposed to the consumer that wants everything in a player to be dead on balls perfect at Wal-Mart prices. The latter consumer will never be satisfied. Do you truely believe in your wildest dreams that the original poster hasn't bought a player by now? Moderator: Just close the thread.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TRT* /forum/post/17757628
> 
> 
> You are exactly right. "The" small percentage of people are watching blu-ray movies at home while "the" large percentage of people sit around reading the thousands of post looking for the ultimate player that cost $49.95 and end up with nothing. There are people who still don't own DVD players because they cost too much. That's a different can of tuna as opposed to the consumer that wants everything in a player to be dead on balls perfect at Wal-Mart prices. The latter consumer will never be satisfied. Do you truely believe in your wildest dreams that the original poster hasn't bought a player by now? Moderator: Just close the thread.



I read your post twice and still don't understand exactly what you're babbling about. This thread is for people who need help deciding what BD player to get (not just the OP). For a small percentage (those that need a universal player, mainly), the Oppo is very good. For most, it does things they'll never need and doesn't do things they might need (streaming, for example) and is a waste of money. It's not about tuna or reading, it's about the right player for each individual. If you already have your player and aren't interested in helping others (other than proclaiming that everyone should get an Oppo regardless of their needs), then this probably isn't the thread for you. There's many other threads on the site for you to visit. Take care.


----------



## JDMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BJArizona* /forum/post/17757556
> 
> 
> I have been watching the Blu-Ray market for awhile waiting to buy until the price and quality got to the current point, but now I have confused myself on what to buy and would like some suggestions.
> 
> 
> I have a 61" Samsung 1080P with a Denon 3806 receiver and Infiniti TSS-1100(expanding to 7.1 when I get a Blu-Ray player). I don't mind spending $600 on a player, but the cheaper the better if I get what I want.
> 
> 
> My biggest goals are good video, load times, up conversion, and sound. Streaming would be a plus, but since I hook my laptop up to the TV through the PC port for netflix now it's not necessary just convenient. Sound is lower on the list because I would like great sound, but the TV is in my living room and the acoustics are not the greatest. I am only going to use it for movies. This is where I am getting confused. The high end players all have audio analog outputs. Will those help with movies? Or just high fi audio? It seems they come at a high premium and I don't know if they are worth it for movies since I have the Denon 3806 which is a great receiver. What do people suggest for this type of setup?



Since you have a Denon receiver here is an excellent deal on a Denon 3800 BDCI that also plays SACD and DVD Audio. I don't believe it has BD Live though. Check out the specs and the price.

http://www.listenup.com/Denon+DVD-38...00BDCI-p-.html


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikieson* /forum/post/17757522
> 
> 
> Because you cant build a HTPC for 300 and less? I have searched and it cant be done.



No, I think about $500-600 is entry. But you won't have to re-buy in 3-4 years.


----------



## kyle454

*

if I upgrade to the denon 3808BDCI player from a Panny BD-35 with a 720p plasma display, will I notice a difference? I have the 3808ci receiver...


thx!*


----------



## ribkin

Awaiting delivery of a plasma.

-Will probably use this BRP just once for plasma break-in, calibration...









-What solutions are available for someone who has tons of mkv files and will only sparingly make use of blu-ray, for now...?

-The video device *must* allow me to play back mkv files stored on my computer, or on a hard drive via USB

-Analog Audio, not wanted, not needed

-No preference between wired or Wifi access to my movie server




So is there a PS3-like (_PS3 minus the gaming part_) device that provides the same level of convenience and costs less than the PS3?


And,apart from an HTPC is there any other device that will allow me to play video files below 1080* without upconverting them so that the tv or vid processor like DVDO edge handles that stuff by itself?


----------



## RMSMT

Hi Everyone


I was in a Pioneer dealer and i asked it there is too much difference in the picture from the Pioneer BDP-LX71 to the BDP-LX91.

He told me it was completely different.

Is this true? Isn't the BDP-LX71 a good Bly Ray Player?

I have the PS3 and i want a better picture... It's great, but i want better.


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMSMT* /forum/post/17760814
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone
> 
> 
> I was in a Pioneer dealer and i asked it there is too much difference in the picture from the Pioneer BDP-LX71 to the BDP-LX91.
> 
> He told me it was completely different.
> 
> Is this true? Isn't the BDP-LX71 a good Bly Ray Player?
> 
> I have the PS3 and i want a better picture... It's great, but i want better.



Better for picture Bluray or SD DVD?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMSMT* /forum/post/17760814
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone
> 
> 
> I was in a Pioneer dealer and i asked it there is too much difference in the picture from the Pioneer BDP-LX71 to the BDP-LX91.
> 
> He told me it was completely different.
> 
> Is this true? Isn't the BDP-LX71 a good Bly Ray Player?
> 
> I have the PS3 and i want a better picture... It's great, but i want better.



If you have a PS3 and you want a better picture from BD, get a better display.


If you have a PS3 and you want a better picture from DVD, get an Oppo. You may also still need a better display.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BJArizona* /forum/post/17757556
> 
> 
> I have been watching the Blu-Ray market for awhile waiting to buy until the price and quality got to the current point, but now I have confused myself on what to buy and would like some suggestions.
> 
> 
> I have a 61" Samsung 1080P with a Denon 3806 receiver and Infiniti TSS-1100(expanding to 7.1 when I get a Blu-Ray player). I don't mind spending $600 on a player, but the cheaper the better if I get what I want.
> 
> 
> My biggest goals are good video, load times, up conversion, and sound. Streaming would be a plus, but since I hook my laptop up to the TV through the PC port for netflix now it's not necessary just convenient. Sound is lower on the list because I would like great sound, but the TV is in my living room and the acoustics are not the greatest. I am only going to use it for movies. This is where I am getting confused. The high end players all have audio analog outputs. Will those help with movies? Or just high fi audio? It seems they come at a high premium and I don't know if they are worth it for movies since I have the Denon 3806 which is a great receiver. What do people suggest for this type of setup?



A couple of notes:


Yes, analog 7.1 will help with movies. But only the movies that have 7.1 audio, which is relatively few. Your AVR doesn't post-process the analog multichannel inputs, which means when the movie is 5.1 the rear-surrounds will be silent, since the AVR won't do DPLIIx on the analog input to synthesize audio for the extra channels.


On the other hand, if you connect the same player via optical, there will be no discrete 7.1, but the AVR can use DLPIIx to create the rear surrounds.


But you would need to use the analog connections to get lossless multichannel audio ("HD audio") from Blu-ray; this requires either analog or HDMI audio which you don't have (as I read it, your AVR will switch and pass-through HDMI, but not process any audio via HDMI).


On the other hand, a lot of people think that the high-bitrate lossy DTS or DD present on nearly all BDs is so good that it requires optimal conditions to hear a meaningful difference between it and lossless.


So you could save money and hassle buying a commodity player -- a Sony, a Panasonic, etc. -- and connecting it with optical. It will sound great (better than DVD), look great, and cost little. But no discrete 7.1, and no HD audio with your AVR.


Another note: Netflix offers HD (720p) on a number of titles, but not via computers, only via boxes like the Roku or various BD players. If this is important to you, keep it in mind.


My recommendation: Forget the analog audio; look at something like the Sony BDP-n460* which has good upconversion, good streaming features, good all-around performance for under $200; save the $400 towards a receiver upgrade down the line; do the 7.1 upgrade if your room will benefit, because your AVR will stretch the surround information to 7.1 from 5.1 sources, which it would be doing with most BDs anyway.


*There are a lot of good players in this price range; this Sony is particularly strong with streaming content. There are even cheaper players that at least do Netflix.


----------



## RMSMT

Hi Everyone


As for the display i already have, i bought a Pioneer KRP-600A, in my opinion and most of the people, the best tv in the world.

But for Blu Ray i have the PS3...

I want to have a dedicated Blu Ray Player if the quality improves.... (for older movies in Blu Ray for example). If not it's not worth...

I was thinking on the BDP-LX91 because is has already 2.0 Profile.

But the price difference for the BDP-LX71 is huge, that's the reason i ask if i will win anything in picture for the BDP-LX91.


----------



## zar32

All three of these blu-ray players are on sale for $120 at BestBuy this week only!


Features aside, which one of these players has the best playback of blu-ray discs and DVD upconvert?


1. Insignia NS-WBRDVD


2. Panasonic DMP-BD60K


3. Pioneer BDP-120


----------



## teasip

I have a scenerio that I'm not sure how to rectify. Current display is a 40" Sony XBR4 which looks fine with HD content via Verizon FiOS. I've tried a PS3 as well as a Pioneer BDP-320 and have not been able to reproduce the "wow" factor, i.e. looking through a window, that I've seen on in-store demonstrations. Hook up has been via HDMI (Monoprice as well as OEM). My input settings are setup to match my FiOS setup (lrstevens setup for this display). I'm beginning to think that it won't make any difference which unit I try. Any suggestions? I'm toying with playing with the Panny 60 series or a Sony 320. From what I'm reading it doesn't seem that there should be any significant difference. Help please.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teasip* /forum/post/17761671
> 
> 
> I have a scenerio that I'm not sure how to rectify. Current display is a 40" Sony XBR4 which looks fine with HD content via Verizon FiOS. I've tried a PS3 as well as a Pioneer BDP-320 and have not been able to reproduce the "wow" factor, i.e. looking through a window, that I've seen on in-store demonstrations. Hook up has been via HDMI (Monoprice as well as OEM). My input settings are setup to match my FiOS setup (lrstevens setup for this display). I'm beginning to think that it won't make any difference which unit I try. Any suggestions. I'm toying with playing with the Panny 60 series or a Sony 320. From what I'm reading it doesn't seem that there should be any significant difference. Help please.



It's probably the settings on the display that makes the difference. You could make a checklist of the video settings available on your XBR4 then go to the store, find the same display with the "wow" you want and note the settings used.


Normally I would recommend a calibration disc, but that may not give the results you are looking for.


-Bill


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teasip* /forum/post/17761671
> 
> 
> I have a scenerio that I'm not sure how to rectify. Current display is a 40" Sony XBR4 which looks fine with HD content via Verizon FiOS. I've tried a PS3 as well as a Pioneer BDP-320 and have not been able to reproduce the "wow" factor, i.e. looking through a window, that I've seen on in-store demonstrations. Hook up has been via HDMI (Monoprice as well as OEM). My input settings are setup to match my FiOS setup (lrstevens setup for this display). I'm beginning to think that it won't make any difference which unit I try. Any suggestions. I'm toying with playing with the Panny 60 series or a Sony 320. From what I'm reading it doesn't seem that there should be any significant difference. Help please.



In-store displays get that hyper-realistic look via a combination of maladjustments to the picture settings and 120Hz smoothing processing that can create (with the right program material) a wonderful first impression (especially in a store that's already 100 times more brightly lit than your home), but which, if you watched it all the time, would make your eyeballs shrivel.


It's not the player, it's the TV. And while it's not my business to tell you what you should want... you should want things to look the way they're supposed to look. The goal is _accuracy of reproduction_,the literal true meaning of "high fidelity," which applies to picture as much as to sound.


Sometimes those "torch mode" settings with anti-judder smoothing can look interesting with certain programs -- computer animation, recent films and TV shot with a shiny video look with little or no visible grain -- but they are grossly inaccurate, and as soon as you play an actual serious theatrical movie it becomes obvious that it's not a sustainable model. But it sells TVs and players.


----------



## teasip

Yes, I am aware of the store maladjustments (increased brightness, sharpness cranked all the way up, etc) and as such I've used the VE as well as the AVIA discs in the past (pre-LCD). That being said, I don't appreciate the significant difference then between BR and standard DVD/OTA HD/FiOS HD, which should be a problem I would think (otherwise, why the hype?). I was even told by a management individual at BB that because of the Bravia engine in my XBR that I wouldn't see the dramatic changes that others find in "lesser" sets.


----------



## TRT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/17757993
> 
> 
> I read your post twice and still don't understand exactly what you're babbling about. This thread is for people who need help deciding what BD player to get (not just the OP). For a small percentage (those that need a universal player, mainly), the Oppo is very good. For most, it does things they'll never need and doesn't do things they might need (streaming, for example) and is a waste of money. It's not about tuna or reading, it's about the right player for each individual. If you already have your player and aren't interested in helping others (other than proclaiming that everyone should get an Oppo regardless of their needs), then this probably isn't the thread for you. There's many other threads on the site for you to visit. Take care.


*For most, it does things they'll never need and doesn't do things they might need (streaming, for example) and is a waste of money. It's not about tuna or reading, it's about the right player for each individual.*


OK...I'm sold...After all, MP3 quality music reproduction appears to be just fine for the masses. Good job; You turned me on the issue! Happy Holidays to you and yours


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teasip* /forum/post/17761898
> 
> 
> Yes, I am aware of the store maladjustments (increased brightness, sharpness cranked all the way up, etc) and as such I've used the VE as well as the AVIA discs in the past (pre-LCD). That being said, I don't appreciate the significant difference then between BR and standard DVD/OTA HD/FiOS HD, which should be a problem I would think (otherwise, why the hype?). I was even told by a management individual at BB that because of the Bravia engine in my XBR that I wouldn't see the dramatic changes that others find in "lesser" sets.



The biggest difference between Blu-ray and DVD is, of course, resolution, which can only be appreciated in direct relation to the viewer's distance from the screen. You should be about 6 feet from a 40" display, for example; beyond that, BD will start looking like cable, and then a little farther than that it will start looking like DVD, etc.


It may be that Bravia doesn't support the degree of improper adjustment that other TVs do; I don't really know. But at the appropriate viewing distance (very close!) you should clearly see the improvement over DVD; the difference with FIOS HD will be more subtle, depending on what you're watching, of course.


----------



## Jim3535




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ribkin* /forum/post/17760793
> 
> 
> Awaiting delivery of a plasma.
> 
> -Will probably use this BRP just once for plasma break-in, calibration...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -What solutions are available for someone who has tons of mkv files and will only sparingly make use of blu-ray, for now...?
> 
> -The video device *must* allow me to play back mkv files stored on my computer, or on a hard drive via USB
> 
> -Analog Audio, not wanted, not needed
> 
> -No preference between wired or Wifi access to my movie server
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is there a PS3-like (_PS3 minus the gaming part_) device that provides the same level of convenience and costs less than the PS3?
> 
> 
> And,apart from an HTPC is there any other device that will allow me to play video files below 1080* without upconverting them so that the tv or vid processor like DVDO edge handles that stuff by itself?



Your best bet might be the WD TV media player. I have the first generation one that doesn't have network access and have had minimal issues playing back all kinds of files, including mkvs. The new one lets you access content from the network as well.


----------



## Audiodork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMSMT* /forum/post/17761423
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone
> 
> 
> As for the display i already have, i bought a Pioneer KRP-600A, in my opinion and most of the people, the best tv in the world.
> 
> But for Blu Ray i have the PS3...
> 
> I want to have a dedicated Blu Ray Player if the quality improves.... (for older movies in Blu Ray for example). If not it's not worth...
> 
> I was thinking on the BDP-LX91 because is has already 2.0 Profile.
> 
> But the price difference for the BDP-LX71 is huge, that's the reason i ask if i will win anything in picture for the BDP-LX91.



Hello,

With the recent Firmware Upgrade for the BDP-LX71 (BDP-05 US), many of the issues have been resolved. Primarily the long layer change on DVD's, which has gone from 2 Seconds to being almost imperceptible. As long as having Blu Ray Live is not important to you, then the LX71 is an excellent choice. Many never use BD Live, myself included.

Cheers,

AD


----------



## teasip

Thanks to all for their insight and assistance. Happy holidays to each of you.


----------



## FO12DY

Hey guys, I'm renewing my home theatre setup, looking at these three players.


The Denon doesn't have Ethernet.. is there no BD Live? Or does it have a WiFi antenna? RS doesn't state.


The Sony is less than the LG, but doesn't have DivX support, having said that I can't see myself ever using it, and a black player would go with my other kit much better than the blue of the LG.


The Denon also has no optical out, so this puts me off. I know there is much debate about which is better, optical or HDMI Audio, and most seem to agree it depends on the player.


However I like using optical, and can only see benefit in separation. If I had the option to send every channel down a different cable, I would. (A higher quality cable than just RCA's though. Like 8 opticals...)


So which is the best choice?


Considering DVD upscaling as a factor as well.


And also while I'm here, I know its the wrong sub-forum really, but what do you guys think about vertical channels, and AVR's running big numbers?


My dream of a 24.4 surround sound is clearly getting nearer (7 channels plus rear center speaker on the floor, mid-wall, and ceiling. And 4 subs, 2 behind and above, 2 in front and below.)


And the Onkyo 7.2 AVR looks a good deal, but do you agree it's best to wait it out, and see what standard settles?


Especially with CES 2010 right around the corner..


----------



## BJArizona




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/17761248
> 
> 
> But you would need to use the analog connections to get lossless multichannel audio ("HD audio") from Blu-ray; this requires either analog or HDMI audio which you don't have (as I read it, your AVR will switch and pass-through HDMI, but not process any audio via HDMI).



This is not true. With the HDMI I can select to pass the audio to the TV or process at the AVR. With my current up-scaling DVD player I am connected via HDMI and process both Dolby Digital and DTS.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/17761248
> 
> 
> On the other hand, if you connect the same player via optical, there will be no discrete 7.1, but the AVR can use DLPIIx to create the rear surrounds.



So let me make sure I understand this. With optical I can not get discrete 7.1, but doesn't DLPIIx do that at the receiver? Not that it matters because I am going to connect via HDMI, but the questions goes to that too. If I connect via HDMI the AVR processes the DLPIIx to create the discrete 7.1. The analog 7.1 just moves the audio processing from the AVR to the BD player right? I am not going to listen to music, I am only going to watch movies which I assume will be in DLPIIx.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/17761248
> 
> 
> My recommendation: Forget the analog audio; look at something like the Sony BDP-n460* which has good up-conversion, good streaming features, good all-around performance for under $200; save the $400 towards a receiver upgrade down the line; do the 7.1 upgrade if your room will benefit, because your AVR will stretch the surround information to 7.1 from 5.1 sources, which it would be doing with most BDs anyway.



Thanks, I have been looking at the N460. From what I understand since my receiver can process DLPIIx via HDMI the analog really won't do much for me, so the $300-$400 premium is not worth it. Though the up-scaling seems to be better in the more expensive BD players.


----------



## ribkin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim3535* /forum/post/17762197
> 
> 
> Your best bet might be the WD TV media player. I have the first generation one that doesn't have network access and have had minimal issues playing back all kinds of files, including mkvs. The new one lets you access content from the network as well.



Thanks


----------



## moody03svt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zar32* /forum/post/17761582
> 
> 
> All three of these blu-ray players are on sale for $120 at BestBuy this week only!
> 
> 
> Features aside, which one of these players has the best playback of blu-ray discs and DVD upconvert?
> 
> 
> 1. Insignia NS-WBRDVD
> 
> 
> 2. Panasonic DMP-BD60K
> 
> 
> 3. Pioneer BDP-120



Good Question - hopefully a repost will actually get others to talk about it.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BJArizona* /forum/post/17762980
> 
> 
> This is not true. With the HDMI I can select to pass the audio to the TV or process at the AVR. With my current up-scaling DVD player I am connected via HDMI and process both Dolby Digital and DTS.



This is good; I must have been looking at the specs for the wrong receiver. [Now I see that this capability was added in a firmware update.] Any BD player that can internally decode HD audio and send it out as LPCM will work for you. The Sony is one such.



> Quote:
> So let me make sure I understand this. With optical I can not get discrete 7.1, but doesn't DLPIIx do that at the receiver?



The key word here is _discrete._ This means that the 7 channels have never been mixed together. DPLIIx takes 5 discrete channels and synthesizes two more. Those two channels are often said to be "matrixed;" they are not discrete.



> Quote:
> Not that it matters because I am going to connect via HDMI, but the questions goes to that too. If I connect via HDMI the AVR processes the DLPIIx to create the discrete 7.1.



A receiver that can process HDMI audio should work this way: When the incoming LPCM is 5 channel, you use DPLIIx which matrixes the additional surround channels. But when the incoming is already 7 channels, it leaves them alone and sends them to the correct speaker.



> Quote:
> The analog 7.1 just moves the audio processing from the AVR to the BD player right? I am not going to listen to music, I am only going to watch movies which I assume will be in DLPIIx.



The movies are discrete 5.1 or 7.1. On the disc they are encoded as Dolby TrueHD, DTA-MA, or (rarely) uncompressed multichannel LPCM. The player, when properly set, unpacks the audio and sends it out as multichannel LPCM via HDMI. DPLIIx is not an encoding method (movies are not "in" DPL); it is a processing method applied by the AVR.


HD audio is all about movies.



> Quote:
> Thanks, I have been looking at the N460. From what I understand since my receiver can process DLPIIx via HDMI the analog really won't do much for me, so the $300-$400 premium is not worth it. Though the up-scaling seems to be better in the more expensive BD players.



No, you definitely have no use for analog. It now boils down to how much you're willing to pay for better upconversion. And the question here is "how much better?" And the answer is... hard to pin down. My experience is that the best upconversion is still barely distinguishable from merely very good except on very large, perfectly calibrated displays. And that very good upconversion, which is becoming commonplace, is satisfactory on most consumer-grade flat-panel displays. YMMV.


----------



## Scott84Golf

Looking for a new Blu-ray player and need some help. I currently have a HK AVR 254 and a . Samsung LN52B750 with a 5.1 speaker set up. I am looking for a Blu-ray player that will Stream Netflix. I don't use old DVD's very often if ever.Do I need a player that can decode certain types of audio or will the AVR 254 do most of it? I have read through thread after thread trying to learn about this but I am still confused. Could you suggest a Blu-Ray player for me?


Thanks


----------



## Samurai Jack




> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by zar32
> 
> All three of these blu-ray players are on sale for $120 at BestBuy this week only!
> 
> 
> Features aside, which one of these players has the best playback of blu-ray discs and DVD upconvert?
> 
> 
> 1. Insignia NS-WBRDVD
> 
> 
> 2. Panasonic DMP-BD60K
> 
> 
> 3. Pioneer BDP-120
> 
> 
> Good Question - hopefully a repost will actually get others to talk about it.



According to this comprehensive thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hlight=bdp+320 


The Pioneer you mention rates 5.9 / 10 (ranks high in nothing)

The Panasonic you mention rates 7.0 / 10 (ranks high in value)

The Insignia isn't mentioned


So with the only data easily available to me, it looks like the Panasonic is a nice bargain buy at $120 if you're looking to just get in on BD with something reasonable.


Do note that the $150 JVC XV-BP1 ranks slightly higher, but to get a significant bump in ranking you have to spend $100 more than the units your asking about by going to something like the Pioneer BDP-320...or the who-knows more modern king of value.


I'd certainly be interested in more expert discussion...this was just me doing the thread-search legwork to get us started.


----------



## kyle454

*ready to pull the trigger on a new player but can't decide between the Denon 3808BDCI .or 2010CI...please help me decide!







*


----------



## zar32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samurai Jack* /forum/post/17764406
> 
> 
> According to this comprehensive thread:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hlight=bdp+320
> 
> 
> The Pioneer you mention rates 5.9 / 10 (ranks high in nothing)
> 
> The Panasonic you mention rates 7.0 / 10 (ranks high in value)
> 
> The Insignia isn't mentioned
> 
> 
> So with the only data easily available to me, it looks like the Panasonic is a nice bargain buy at $120 if you're looking to just get in on BD with something reasonable.
> 
> 
> Do note that the $150 JVC XV-BP1 ranks slightly higher, but to get a significant bump in ranking you have to spend $100 more than the units your asking about by going to something like the Pioneer BDP-320...or the who-knows more modern king of value.
> 
> 
> I'd certainly be interested in more expert discussion...this was just me doing the thread-search legwork to get us started.



Thanks for the feedback! I just also found out that PC Richard is selling the BD60 for $99.97 making this decision a no-brainer I think.....but I also found out that BestBuy has the Pioneer Elite BDP-23FD, normally $499 on sale for half off at $249.95. So, new information...new dilemma.....


----------



## shadyru

Guys I am not a gamer I have an xbox 360 thatI would like to sell but am only using it for streaming video with tversity. Is there a Blu Ray dvd player or even regular dvd player that will let me watch divx videos that are on my pc...so streaming video?


----------



## BJArizona




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/17763556
> 
> 
> 
> A receiver that can process HDMI audio should work this way: When the incoming LPCM is 5 channel, you use DPLIIx which matrixes the additional surround channels. But when the incoming is already 7 channels, it leaves them alone and sends them to the correct speaker.
> 
> 
> The movies are discrete 5.1 or 7.1. On the disc they are encoded as Dolby TrueHD, DTA-MA, or (rarely) uncompressed multichannel LPCM. The player, when properly set, unpacks the audio and sends it out as multichannel LPCM via HDMI. DPLIIx is not an encoding method (movies are not "in" DPL); it is a processing method applied by the AVR.
> 
> 
> HD audio is all about movies.
> 
> 
> No, you definitely have no use for analog. It now boils down to how much you're willing to pay for better upconversion. And the question here is "how much better?" And the answer is... hard to pin down. My experience is that the best upconversion is still barely distinguishable from merely very good except on very large, perfectly calibrated displays. And that very good upconversion, which is becoming commonplace, is satisfactory on most consumer-grade flat-panel displays. YMMV.



Sorry for the questions I obviously need to do research the audio encoding/decoding. I did however just order a BDP-N460. Looking through the reviews it seems to come up high more consistently. I decided to use this as my first player. I am going to save up for awhile and upgrade the Blu-ray, AVR, and TV in 3 or 4 years. My TV is 1080P, but only accepts 1080I unless I go through the PC port anyway (first year Samsung 1080P DLP). The next year accepted 1080P through HDMI, but they never did a firmware upgrade to allow it on mine. Also the receiver is only HDMI 1.1. Thanks again.


----------



## avichayil

Just got to my Pops house for the holidays and have already gone crazy trying to watch Blu-ray's on his old BDP-300 (so is he).


If I can convince him to spend a large chunk I am thinking about getting him the Oppo, but if that fails what is the fastest


----------



## Stew4msu

If you can do without Netflix, I'd go with the JVC BDP1


----------



## schroedk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shadyru* /forum/post/17765461
> 
> 
> Guys I am not a gamer I have an xbox 360 thatI would like to sell but am only using it for streaming video with tversity. Is there a Blu Ray dvd player or even regular dvd player that will let me watch divx videos that are on my pc...so streaming video?



Yeah...the PS3, which obviously is a fantastic BD player, has tversity support, as well as the PS3 Media Server (similar, but allows for better transcoding of videos that may not be supported in raw form by the PS3). I'm sure there's other software out there that performs similarly. Also, PS3 supports Hulu (via PlayOn!, which also supports netflix streams), and netflix itself just started support with a disc you insert that allows instant netflix.


Not sure about standalones that support the above, but I wouldn't doubt that they're out there.


I'm not much of a gamer, either, but the versatility of the PS3 makes my two 20gb launch units some of my favorite A/V equipment in my racks (and I hate Sony).


----------



## avichayil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/17765876
> 
> 
> If you can do without Netflix, I'd go with the JVC BDP1



I was leaning that way, but I can't find anywhere to pick one up in north houston(looking to get it before christmas)?


Also are any of the Sony's fast? Would be nice not having to reprogram the MX-3000.


----------



## kyle454

*I'm looking for the best $700 or lews blu ray player to mate up with my 3808ci HDMI receiver and at the moment 720p plasma display...


first I thought I would get a Denon 3808BDCI or 2010CI to match my receiver, then I read more and decided on the Oppo 83, now I found out the Pio 320 is good too.


I guess what I'm looking for is your guidance and suggestions!


so, whatcha think?*


----------



## solingro

I want to get some advice on choosing between PS3 or LG BD390 (or perhaps there's something even better out there).


My usage: looking for a blu-ray player with netflix streaming capability and able to play HD videos with DTS audio from usb harddrive (preferably plays mkv files). Plus if it's able to watch videos online as well (mostly hulu).


PS3 most of my needs but unable to play mkv and watch hulu. I know you can get around both by using mkv2vob and there are ways to watch hulu by setting up a proxy server on your computer.


BD390 from reviews seem to be able to play mkv file with DTS audio, but not listed in the spec so not sure about that. It doesn't seem to be able to watch hulu (only youtube) but otherwise meets all my needs.


Not looking to spend more than PS3 ($299), and at this point I am leaning toward PS3 just because the two are around the same price but PS3 can do much more. Only thing PS3 I need to do is convert mkv files to vob and I am experimenting with that process to see how annoying it'd be.


Any advice or comment is appreciated.


----------



## BowerR64

I got the samsung Bluray from walmart that one they had on lback friday for $148. So far i like it but i ran into somthing last night i want.


I want one with an Svideo out. I have an older projector i put in my room and the only video connector it has is composit, Svideo and RGB. I tried a componet to RGB plug but it wouldnt work so the only other hook up i can use is Svideo.


So what ide like to get is a player with these connections.


Svideo, HDMI, optical, digital coax, fast load time and have the netflix. I kinda like the pandora that comes with the samsung but its not a must.


This player is pretty quick the touch buttons on the front are really nice the remote seems fairly easy to use but its missing the digital coax audio out and the Svideo wich i need for my receiver.


Im sure there are some players that have Svideo right? i mean this one has analog outs wich i found kinda odd.


Im going to give my old vizio 32" to my nephew and while its gone i need somthing to watch (projector) while its gone. Im going to order a new 42" wich will probobly take about 10 days to get in. THe mean time i wanted to watch stuff on the projetor


----------



## remodeler

I bought the Samsung 1600 hooked it up last night. Love it so far great picture. Upscaling is better than my HD-A2 HD DVD player. Picture quality is great on Netflix HD. Have not done a SD stream yet. Pandora is pretty cool, wish it had a little flexibility to have two different users. You Tube just doesn't do much for me. I can see this changing how the wife and I rent/watch movies for sure.


----------



## JDMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kyle454* /forum/post/17765993
> 
> *I'm looking for the best $700 or lews blu ray player to mate up with my 3808ci HDMI receiver and at the moment 720p plasma display...
> 
> 
> first I thought I would get a Denon 3808BDCI or 2010CI to match my receiver, then I read more and decided on the Oppo 83, now I found out the Pio 320 is good too.
> 
> 
> I guess what I'm looking for is your guidance and suggestions!
> 
> 
> so, whatcha think?*



Why spend that much on a Blu-ray player if you are only able to output it on a 720p TV unless you plan to upgrade your TV. They are selling the Denon for $599 with free shipping which is a $1500 savings. I would get that one to match your receiver. It also plays SACD and DVD audio.


----------



## GLBL WMR

New member here looking for an expert opinion... I purchased a 46" Samsung LED UN46B8500 two weeks ago, and I am in the market for a BR player.


Based on online reviews and price, I purchased a Panny DMP-BD60 at BB for $149. Although the PQ is very good for the price, I don't think that it is doing the TV justice. For instance, I saw the 55" version of my TV at BB hooked up to a Pioneer BDP-320, which was playing Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen, and the PQ was unbelievable - very clear and a 3D-ish. The PQ with that setup is leagues better than what I am seeing with the BD60.


The only thing that is holding me back from the BDP-320 is the fact that it does not stream Netflix, a feature I would like. So, how does the PQ of the LG BD390 compare to the BDP-320? I'm not looking to spend more than $300.


To summarize, this is what I'm looking for:


1. Picture quality

2. PICTURE QUALITY

3. DVD upconverting capability

4. Netflix streaming


I am also looking to purchase a HTIB, so I have been looking at the newer Samsung BD3252 Blu-ray HTIB which has all the features I could possibly want, but I need the BR PQ to be on-par with the BDP-320. But I have a feeling that will not be the case, so I'm probably going to get a standalone player and a separate HTIB.


Any opinions would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GLBL WMR* /forum/post/17778688
> 
> 
> New member here looking for an expert opinion... I purchased a 46" Samsung LED UN46B8500 two weeks ago, and I am in the market for a BR player.
> 
> 
> Based on online reviews and price, I purchased a Panny DMP-BD60 at BB for $149. Although the PQ is very good for the price, I don't think that it is doing the TV justice. For instance, I saw the 55" version of my TV at BB hooked up to a Pioneer BDP-320, which was playing Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen, and the PQ was unbelievable - very clear and a 3D-ish. The PQ with that setup is leagues better than what I am seeing with the BD60.
> 
> 
> The only thing that is holding me back from the BDP-320 is the fact that it does not stream Netflix, a feature I would like. So, how does the PQ of the LG BD390 compare to the BDP-320? I'm not looking to spend more than $300.
> 
> 
> To summarize, this is what I'm looking for:
> 
> 
> 1. Picture quality
> 
> 2. PICTURE QUALITY
> 
> 3. DVD upconverting capability
> 
> 4. Netflix streaming
> 
> 
> I am also looking to purchase a HTIB, so I have been looking at the newer Samsung BD3252 Blu-ray HTIB which has all the features I could possibly want, but I need the BR PQ to be on-par with the BDP-320. But I have a feeling that will not be the case, so I'm probably going to get a standalone player and a separate HTIB.
> 
> 
> Any opinions would be greatly appreciated..



Are you sure the difference wasn't just due to distance and/or calibration. Have you calibrated your TV? In order to get the full benefit of Blu Ray on a 46" display, you should be about 6' away. How far away do you sit?


----------



## SKoprowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/17778715
> 
> 
> Are you sure the difference wasn't just due to distance and/or calibration. Have you calibrated your TV? In order to get the full benefit of Blu Ray on a 46" display, you should be about 6' away. How far away do you sit?




Ditto- the Panasonic should look every bit as good or better then the Pioneer. Something is up with your system.


----------



## JDMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SKoprowski* /forum/post/17778810
> 
> 
> Ditto- the Panasonic should look every bit as good or better then the Pioneer. Something is up with your system.



Just remember, places like BB always have their settings on vivid or the brightest settings. That usually isn't the way you have your settings at home.

Try picking up a copy of Video Essentials or Avia II so you can calibrate your TV. You can pick up a copy from Amazon.com or even Ebay.


----------



## GLBL WMR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/17778715
> 
> 
> Are you sure the difference wasn't just due to distance and/or calibration. Have you calibrated your TV? In order to get the full benefit of Blu Ray on a 46" display, you should be about 6' away. How far away do you sit?



I have not put it through a run on a calibration disc yet, but I have spent time playing with the settings to get it to my liking. I am aware of the "optimal" viewing distances specified, however I find them to be ridiculous at the lower end of the scale. I currently sit 9-10 feet from the display. If I were to be 6 feet away from the screen, it would be on top of my feet when I am laying on the couch. Not attacking your suggestion, I just don't believe that I need to sit such a close distance from the display to get the benefit of 1080p. For example, I was 15-16 feet away from the 55" model at BB, and the difference was plain as day - so it is not the viewing distance.


I will order a calibration disc as you guys are suggesting, but I'm still a firm believer that the BDP-320 is a superior player - I'll just find out by how much once I have it calibrated.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GLBL WMR* /forum/post/17779022
> 
> 
> I currently sit 9-10 feet from the display. If I were to be 6 feet away from the screen, it would be on top of my feet when I am laying on the couch. Not attacking your suggestion, I just don't believe that I need to sit such a close distance from the display to get the benefit of 1080p.



Think what you will, but you're receiving no 1080p benefit on that display from 9'-10' away. You're getting an HD benefit (720p), but not 1080p.


Regardless, the BD quality is virtually identical with all blu ray players.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GLBL WMR* /forum/post/17779022
> 
> 
> I will order a calibration disc as you guys are suggesting, but I'm still a firm believer that the BDP-320 is a superior player - I'll just find out by how much once I have it calibrated.



Well, you're wrong. The player will make no difference. The effects you saw were the result of intentionally miscalibrating the display ("torch" mode), and using 120Hz "smoothing" effects to create a look that will "pop" in a brightly lit store, but which would make your eyes bleed in a home environment with properly subdued lighting.


Calibration won't give you that effect either. The point of calibration is to make your TV accurately display what's on the disk, not to pump it up so that it looks like a cartoon. Not that Transformers 2 doesn'r already look that way.


----------



## Justin1686

as i'm sure other people have had this comparision. i'm about to pull the trigger on a BD player. i'm between


1) Panasonic BD60K

2) LG BD370

3) Samsung P1600


I'm leaning more towards the BD60 because of PQ quality. Also important is the Upconvert quality, as this is going to replace my Denon upconvert as my SD DVD collection is rather large. Only reason Sammy is in there is because of netflix, which isn't a top priority. I wasn't looking into the BD370, until my friend through that 1 into the mix saying the PQ is between the 2, and has netflix.


input? thanks in advance


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/17779037
> 
> 
> Think what you will, but you're receiving no 1080p benefit on that display from 9'-10' away. You're getting an HD benefit (720p), but not 1080p.
> 
> 
> Regardless, the BD quality is virtually identical with all blu ray players.



Stew beat me to it. There is virtually no difference in the PQ of BD players. The image information sent from every BD player to a display is a 100% digital stream, which is nothing but a series of 0s and 1s. There are differences among BD players abilities to upconvert DVDs to 1080p and whether they will accommodate Netflix streaming but those are different issues. Save your money. Your current Panasonic DMP-BD60 will give you BD PQ that is just as good as any other BD player. There may be other reasons to consider a more expensive BD player but the PQ of BDs shouldn't be among them.


----------



## jcmo34

This question may not belong in this forum. What's the best Video Essentials disk to use for a plasma w/ Blu-Ray? Just got a plasma(Samsung) to replace my rear projection and am trying to catch up to the new technology as quickly as possible.


----------



## opus123

I recently bought a new bedroom set-up TV/blu-ray. Samsung 32B360 tv to go with a Panasonic BD60. Primarily made the move to replace an SD CRT TV, as the price points were too tempting this holiday season.


So damn busy i haven't had time to hook everything up yet, but while confronted with new disc purchase decisions (buy new title on blu or dvd).. I'm already starting to think about changes to my living room set-up.


Living room is a wonderful combination of a Sony 34XBR800 CRT paired with a Denon DVD-1600. Absolutely love everythng about it except the bulk of the TV and the promise of blu-ray.


I'm certain I'd take a step back in PQ/color replacing the TV without spending more than I'd like... so I'd like to know if there's a Blu-ray player comparable in performance to my Denon DVD-1600 for SD DVDs. Keep in mind the DVD-upconvert PQ would require component cables (until i replace the CRT) then eventually hdmi.


Any thoughts?


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus123* /forum/post/17783057
> 
> 
> Keep in mind the DVD-upconvert PQ would require component cables (until i replace the CRT) then eventually hdmi. Any thoughts?



Commercial store bought dvds have copy protection encoded which will not allow them to be up-scaled over component. only hdmi.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus123* /forum/post/17783057
> 
> 
> but while confronted with new disc purchase decisions (buy new title on blu or dvd)..



If you plan on going Blu within 1 year or so, I'd stop buying DVD's.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcmo34* /forum/post/17782895
> 
> 
> This question may not belong in this forum. What's the best Video Essentials disk to use for a plasma w/ Blu-Ray? Just got a plasma(Samsung) to replace my rear projection and am trying to catch up to the new technology as quickly as possible.



DVE HD Basics is the version specifically for Blu-ray.


This topic from the OPPO FAQ lists some others: What are some recommended calibration discs? 


-Bill


----------



## mis3

In Futureshop Toronto, they are selling the Panasonic BD60 for $199. Then in Boxing Day, they will sell Sony S560 for the same price.


Which one will you buy?


I did do searches on these 2 units but there is no direct comparison of the two.


----------



## opus123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westgate* /forum/post/17783124
> 
> 
> Commercial store bought dvds have copy protection encoded which will not allow them to be up-scaled over component. only hdmi.



Understood, any recommendations for a blu-ray player that has comparable performance to the DVD1600 when playing standard DVD over component?


The Denon 1600 was in a class by itself when i bought it (2003-ish), as all DVD mfgs began pushing all models to sub $100 price points. I don't know how to judge the current crop of blu-players, as they all seem to be working through minor bugs (firmware updates, BD-live, wi-fi streaming, etc). Not sure if there's something I should get now, or wait another 6-12 months.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus123* /forum/post/17783595
> 
> 
> Understood, any recommendations for a blu-ray player that has comparable performance to the DVD1600 when playing standard DVD over component?
> 
> 
> The Denon 1600 was in a class by itself when i bought it (2003-ish), as all DVD mfgs began pushing all models to sub $100 price points. I don't know how to judge the current crop of blu-players, as they all seem to be working through minor bugs (firmware updates, BD-live, wi-fi streaming, etc). Not sure if there's something I should get now, or wait another 6-12 months.



re 1600-like pq, have never seen the denon 1600 so i dunno.


pretty much all bd players have issues of one sort or another. having read up on many of them (i have a samsung bdp1400 but have never played dvds on it) i would recommend the panasonic bd60 or 80 for _overall_ performance. or the oppo 83 if you can spend the $500.


----------



## somno

I have a Samsung plasma that does not have many screen aspect sizes so widescreen movies stretch poorly.


I need a BD player for about $150 that has several aspect ratio settings to handle different widescreen/other films and also streams NetFlix.


I appreciate any help you can give me.


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDMoose* /forum/post/17772170
> 
> *Why spend that much on a Blu-ray player if you are only able to output it on a 720p TV unless you plan to upgrade your TV.*



That some kind of joke??


----------



## Sepen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samurai Jack* /forum/post/17764406
> 
> 
> According to this comprehensive thread:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hlight=bdp+320
> 
> 
> The Pioneer you mention rates 5.9 / 10 (ranks high in nothing)
> 
> The Panasonic you mention rates 7.0 / 10 (ranks high in value)
> 
> The Insignia isn't mentioned
> 
> 
> So with the only data easily available to me, it looks like the Panasonic is a nice bargain buy at $120 if you're looking to just get in on BD with something reasonable.
> 
> 
> Do note that the $150 JVC XV-BP1 ranks slightly higher, but to get a significant bump in ranking you have to spend $100 more than the units your asking about by going to something like the Pioneer BDP-320...or the who-knows more modern king of value.
> 
> 
> I'd certainly be interested in more expert discussion...this was just me doing the thread-search legwork to get us started.



I bought the Insignia for my daughter for Xmas. It plays everything great including AVCHD (only single layer dvd though) Netflix works perfectly. Don't know if it does MKV's. For $120 plus tax I think that it is a tremendous bargain.


I also bought the JVC for my other daughter, she doesn't have Netflix. The picture for BR and standard dvd's is exceptional. It also plays AVCHD's on DL dvds and plays MKV's via USB. I got in on the Ebay daily deal and consider this to be the huge bargain.


----------



## camps23

I purchased both of these in a boxing day sale and will be returning one. My main use is obviously Bluray movies. So which one would have the better quality the PS3 is the 160gb. I have read the thread for the BDP-S560 and it looks like there is some bugs. Quality is my main concern


----------



## jcmo34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Justin1686* /forum/post/17781455
> 
> 
> as i'm sure other people have had this comparision. i'm about to pull the trigger on a BD player. i'm between
> 
> 
> 1) Panasonic BD60K
> 
> 2) LG BD370
> 
> 3) Samsung P1600
> 
> 
> I'm leaning more towards the BD60 because of PQ quality. Also important is the Upconvert quality, as this is going to replace my Denon upconvert as my SD DVD collection is rather large. Only reason Sammy is in there is because of netflix, which isn't a top priority. I wasn't looking into the BD370, until my friend through that 1 into the mix saying the PQ is between the 2, and has netflix.
> 
> 
> input? thanks in advance



Just got the Samsung P1600. Talked to the tech at store(Abt) for awhile, was actually looking at getting the P3600. But after telling the guy I didn't need the wireless, he pointed my to the P1600. Said they are the same with the exception of the wireless and the usb thumb drive, which I don't need.(Can use my own). Also considered the panasonic BD60K for the price but the fact the P1600 has a bunch of network services like Pandora, huge win. I still have to tweak my new samsung plasma but tried the P1600 for couple mins of a movie last night and was pretty impressed.


----------



## xxxpearlxxx

Hi, i must buy a new player because my samsung 1400 don't read the bd-r and bd-re discs, my first choice is the panasonic bdp-60 but i don't know if is the best choice, what do you think about it??


Thank you and merry christmas.


----------



## mikejedi123

Ok, I already own a PS3 , love it for its quick speed, but no sacd/dvd-audio.. great picture quality, (colors pop nicely on here), also own a Pioneer Elite 05fd... slow as all hell, no sacd/dvd-audio.. , a little richer sharper picture, but the color doesnt "pop" as well as the PS3.. sounds a little better to me on HDMI LPCM out to my RX-v2700.. .. I want a unit that has the speed of the Sony with the best of both worlds of the two players sound/picture... and all formats..which player should i get?


Marantz BD-8004

Oppo BDP 83 or SE

Denon (equivalent of the Marantz piece)


Thanks for any advice.


----------



## JDMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikejedi123* /forum/post/17788154
> 
> 
> Ok, I already own a PS3 , love it for its quick speed, but no sacd/dvd-audio.. great picture quality, (colors pop nicely on here), also own a Pioneer Elite 05fd... slow as all hell, no sacd/dvd-audio.. , a little richer sharper picture, but the color doesnt "pop" as well as the PS3.. sounds a little better to me on HDMI LPCM out to my RX-v2700.. .. I want a unit that has the speed of the Sony with the best of both worlds of the two players sound/picture... and all formats..which player should i get?
> 
> 
> Marantz BD-8004
> 
> Oppo BDP 83 or SE
> 
> Denon (equivalent of the Marantz piece)
> 
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



You can get the Denon DVD-3800BDCI for $579 at Listenup.com which is $1420 off of list price. It will do all that you want it to except BD live. But you can't beat the price for that kind of quality and performance


----------



## jnojr

I'm thinking it's time to get a Blu-Ray. Looking at the sub-$150 price range, I can get:


LG BD270

Panasonic DMP-BD60

Pioneer BDP-120

Samsung BD-P1600

Sharp BDHP210U

Sony BDPS360

Toshiba BDX2000


Should any of these be avoided? Is any one noticeably better than the others?


----------



## localnet

I would probably lean towards the Panasonic or the Sony. Sony started it all and Panasonic refined it...


----------



## mikejedi123

Too bad the 3800bcdi doesnt have sacd/dvd-audio.. then that would really be a killer deal. Maybe i should just get the oppo and be done with it.. have everything in one box. It has gotten rave reviews.. But the Marantz combo Bd8004 is tempting... but how much better than the oppo really? Decisions, decsions!


----------



## svenge

If you're not looking for playing media files or wireless streaming or anything other than playing DVDs and BDs, the Sony BDP-S360 is a solid inexpensive choice. It's widely-owned and well-supported by the manufacturer. Should have fewer-than-average quirks with future releases.


/current owner of one


----------



## Vandals909

For display I have a Samsung Ln55A950 and for audio receiver a Denon 3808Ci.


which blue ray play do you recommend? Connection to netflix through player doesnt matter to me.


Which would you recommend?


1. Oppo BDP-83 $499 (Can only buy direct from Oppo?)


2. Lg BDP-390 $259.99 (Plus I can use $90 in gift certificates)


3. Ps3 $299.99 (Can also use gift cards I have saved)




Is the Oppo worth to price over the LG? With the stand alone is it better to connect HDMI to TV and use Audio cables from player to the receiver?


Thanks for the help!


----------



## jyzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxxpearlxxx* /forum/post/17786442
> 
> 
> Hi, i must buy a new player because my samsung 1400 don't read the bd-r and bd-re discs, my first choice is the panasonic bdp-60 but i don't know if is the best choice, what do you think about it??



Pannny dmp-bd60 is fine, just be aware that bd60 is a picky AVCHD reader (probably software and not transport problem).


other brands to consider is LG and Pioneer, which all have good reputations on their BD drives.


----------



## jyzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnojr* /forum/post/17790060
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it's time to get a Blu-Ray. Looking at the sub-$150 price range, I can get:
> 
> 
> LG BD270
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BD60
> 
> Pioneer BDP-120
> 
> Samsung BD-P1600
> 
> Sharp BDHP210U
> 
> Sony BDPS360
> 
> Toshiba BDX2000
> 
> 
> Should any of these be avoided? Is any one noticeably better than the others?



stay away form BDP-120 (sharp oem) and BDX2000 (funai/desai oem), as these oem models have so-so build quality and the firmware/sofware support are relatively inferior.


The LG 270 currently holds the best value for no-frills bdp with likely the fastest operation speed.

Sony and Panasonics have excellent manufacture support for timely firmware updates etc.


----------



## jyzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikejedi123* /forum/post/17790108
> 
> 
> Too bad the 3800bcdi doesnt have sacd/dvd-audio.. then that would really be a killer deal. Maybe i should just get the oppo and be done with it.. have everything in one box. It has gotten rave reviews.. But the Marantz combo Bd8004 is tempting... but how much better than the oppo really? Decisions, decsions!




you can probably wait for CES in 2wks to find out more SACD capable model announcements...


----------



## drcarr

hey guys,


i'm purchasing my first BD player and the 2 that are on the short list are:

Sony N460

Panasonic BD60


anyone compared these two directly? mainly concerned with upconverting and AVCHD differences as i've read that IQ is more or less the same on most BD players for HD material.


any thoughts?!


thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Michael9009

I picked up, on Boxing Day, a Sony BDPS560 for CAD $200 (US $190) from Best Buy, and I also ordered a Sony BDPS760 for CAD $350 (US $333) from Future Shop. Now, my dilemma is which one I should keep.


I don't think I would need the 7.1 analogue audio output of the S760 as I have a Denon AVR-4308CI receiver. But I would like to have a very good PQ as I use a Sony VPL-VW60 (Black Pearl) PJ to project on a 133" diagonal screen that is 13ft from where I sit.


The main question now is: does the PQ difference between the S560 and S720 justify, in your opinion, the $150 difference? Please let me know your thoughts, any feedback will be much appreciated. Thank you.


Michael


----------



## IBDALAW

DRCARR,

I am also deciding on a first Blu Ray player and was alos loking at the Sony N460 or the Panasonic BD80 (not the 60). If nayone has any suggestions on these or other Players pleqase let us know. The "musts" are good quality build, the best picture quality in the price point of these players and good SD DVD PQ (have a lot of SD DVD's). The internet streaming video is a bonus but not a must if it thakes away quality of any of the above issues.


----------



## Toadster

just got my first BD player







(actually my kids got it for me!)


initially had the JVC XV-BP10 ($119) - but no BD live support, and it took a LONG time to load BD discs


returned it today at Sam's Club - for the Philips BDP5012 ($99) with BD Live 2.0 - and very happy so far!


----------



## jyzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michael9009* /forum/post/17792103
> 
> 
> I picked up, on Boxing Day, a Sony BDPS560 for CAD $200 (US $190) from Best Buy, and I also ordered a Sony BDPS760 for CAD $350 (US $333) from Future Shop. Now, my dilemma is which one I should keep.



Both S560 and S760 have analog audio 5/7ch output. Your denon model number makes no sense. If the receiver doesn't have HDMI AND decodes DTS-MA / Dolby THD, then you need analog connection for loseless audio. If Denon does decode bitstream HD audio, you don't need either player and can settle for a S360 for $120-150.


These are the analog upgrade of S360 and S460 which is much more familiar to the US consumers.


You are essentially paying extra $$ in S760 for built in wireless internet / DLNA, but you cannot take advantage of Netflix streaming because you are in Canada.

Although the S460/760 is a slightly newer model, there is probably no real world difference in PQ compared to s360/s560.


S560 was a reasonable deal for Canadian Boxing day, S760 is not.


----------



## Michael9009




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyzz* /forum/post/17792667
> 
> 
> Both S560 and S760 have analog audio 5/7ch output.



I am sorry to inform you - as I opened the S560 - but this machine does not have analogue audio output (7.1 ch); it only has L/R stereo, coaxial and optical audio output.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyzz* /forum/post/17792667
> 
> 
> Your denon model number makes no sense. If the receiver doesn't have HDMI AND decodes DTS-MA / Dolby THD, then you need analog connection for loseless audio. If Denon does decode bitstream HD audio, you don't need either player and can settle for a S360 for $120-150.



According to the instruction manual, the Denon AVR-4308CI does decode Dolby TrueHD and DTS-MA. It also has four HDMI input slots. Because of this, I don't think I need the analogue output on the S760.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyzz* /forum/post/17792667
> 
> 
> These are the analog upgrade of S360 and S460 which is much more familiar to the US consumers.



The S360 is the low end model in Canada; the S460 does not exist here, I am not sure why.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyzz* /forum/post/17792667
> 
> 
> You are essentially paying extra $$ in S760 for built in wireless internet / DLNA, but you cannot take advantage of Netflix streaming because you are in Canada.



I don't recall seeing any mention of Netflix for the S760. I focused on the S560 and S760 because of their wireless networking capabilities as I hate running LAN cables throughout my apartment.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyzz* /forum/post/17792667
> 
> 
> Although the S460/760 is a slightly newer model, there is probably no real world difference in PQ compared to s360/s560.



Again, I don't know anything about the S460 but here are the additional features that the S760 has compared to the S560:


HD Reality Enhancer

Super Bit Mapping

DVD Upscaling via HDMI Technology

Analogue 7.1 ch Audio Output

Back-lit Remote Control



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyzz* /forum/post/17792667
> 
> 
> S560 was a reasonable deal for Canadian Boxing day, S760 is not.



Well, my question would be whether the five additional features I mentioned above make enough difference to justify the $150 price difference. Please, anyone would you please let me know? Thank you.


----------



## Vandals909

For display I have a Samsung Ln55A950 and for audio receiver a Denon 3808Ci.


which blue ray play do you recommend? Connection to netflix through player doesnt matter to me.


Which would you recommend?


1. Oppo BDP-83 $499 (Can only buy direct from Oppo?)


2. Lg BDP-390 $259.99 (Plus I can use $90 in gift certificates)


3. Ps3 $299.99 (Can also use gift cards I have saved)




Is the Oppo worth to price over the LG? With the stand alone is it better to connect HDMI to TV and use Audio cables from player to the receiver?


Thanks for the help!


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vandals909* /forum/post/17793378
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Oppo BDP-83 $499 (Can only buy direct from Oppo?)



There are some other online dealers such as Amazon. There is no price break apart from free shipping from some dealers.



> Quote:
> With the stand alone is it better to connect HDMI to TV and use Audio cables from player to the receiver?



A lot of people do that but I think most who have HDMI on their receivers will use HDMI all the way.


-Bill


----------



## Jim Gilliland

I'm shopping for a new BD player that can also play files (mostly .TP and .TS files) from my network. Here are the features that I'm looking for:


1) Inexpensive

2) Reasonable video quality on BD and DVD

3) Gigabit wired ethernet (wireless-N would be a plus)

4) Ability to play many kinds of server-based media via SMB and/or DLNA, especially transport streams.

5) Reliable and easy to use.


It would also be useful to be able to play various kinds of FREE internet media. I'm not interested in Netflix or other paid video sources.


There seem to be quite a few players that do at least some of what I want, but I'm not having a lot of luck focusing in on the prominent players.


I own a PS3 (that I use in a different room) that is a pretty good fit for these requirements. However, it is unable to play a specific set of TP files that are important to me. So for the current purchase, I'm looking for something other than a PS3.


What players should I be considering?


----------



## Sepen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vandals909* /forum/post/17790222
> 
> 
> For display I have a Samsung Ln55A950 and for audio receiver a Denon 3808Ci.
> 
> 
> which blue ray play do you recommend? Connection to netflix through player doesnt matter to me.
> 
> 
> Which would you recommend?
> 
> 
> 1. Oppo BDP-83 $499 (Can only buy direct from Oppo?)
> 
> 
> 2. Lg BDP-390 $259.99 (Plus I can use $90 in gift certificates)
> 
> 
> 3. Ps3 $299.99 (Can also use gift cards I have saved)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Oppo worth to price over the LG? With the stand alone is it better to connect HDMI to TV and use Audio cables from player to the receiver?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!



I have both the PS3 and just bought the LG 390. I love them both, but the PS3 is a energy hog and the fan gets loud on my unit. Both play MKV's, AVCHD's, Divx, Xvid etc. In playback both look exceptional. The wife prefers the LG 390 as it is easier for her to use. I gave the PS3 to my son.

In case you haven't read this http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1156535


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vandals909* /forum/post/17790222
> 
> 
> Is the Oppo worth to price over the LG? With the stand alone is it better to connect HDMI to TV and use Audio cables from player to the receiver?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!



To me, at least, the Oppo is not worth the price unless you watch a pretty steady diet of DVDs instead of BDs, which is something most of don't do any more. The PQ of a BD is not going to be much, if any, different on one BD player compared to another. Most BD players will do that for much less than the $500 you would have to pay for an Oppo.


If you are fortunate enough to have an AV receiver with an HDMI input that handles both video and audio, you should probably always use HDMI from your BD player to your receiver. That's the best way to receive HD audio, it seems to me. The alternative to HDMI, assuming you get a BD player, with individual audio connections is to use 8 wires to connect it to a 7.1 receiver. I guess that works, too, although I have never tried it. I could not speak more highly, though, of the quality of HD audio tracks sent to my receiver via HDMI.


----------



## slow ride

Im looking for a new blu-ray player. I have a marantz 8002 reciever & sony xbr4 46" tv. Was thinking about getting a marantz br player, just not sure if its worth taking a step up in price. I would like to keep it under $500.


any advice while I continue to read up on some of the back pages here would be greatly appreciated. thanks chris


----------



## Dstone001

I'm looking for a basic BR player that supports Netflix streaming. I've got a 12-year old Sony XBR (tube) tv. I don't have cable, so the tv has been just for playing DVDs. Having recently discovered Netflix streaming, I figured I should get a decent BR player to send the movies to the tv, instead of watching them on my computer (which isn't all that bad, to be honest), but don't want to spend much money.


Is there a clear winner between the Samsung 1600 and the LG 370?


----------



## AV_new

Is there a Bluray player that has very high picture quality and sound quality for around $225 dollars?


- I don't need upconverting (have an Onkyo TX-NR906 w/ Reon-VX HQV HD video scaling up to 1080p) http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-TX-NR906.../dp/B001AMUFG6 


- I don't need analog anything on the player (HMDI is all I need).


- I have a Panasonic TC-P54G10 so I'd rather the bluray be less choppy (little to no studder).


- I don't need internet streaming really, nice to have, but I already have a WD HD streamer.


- I do want it to have fast load times.


So far all I have been looking at the LG BD390 (not so sure about Lucky Goldstar as a brand though - any comments would be great) or maybe just spending the money and getting the Oppo, but I'm not sure of the load times on it.


Any and all comments are welcome. =) Thanks.


----------



## briinthesky

Hi

I have a Sony S350 which I find very good but have just bought a 50" LG and would like to keep the sony with my other tv, so I therefore need a new player.

My top 3 would be either the Sony s760 , LG 390 or the Pioneer bdp320

They all get good reviews but what I want to know is if my top criteria is top notch PQ and AQ which would you choose ?

Also how much better are these players compared to the s350 ?


Anyone got some thoughts ?


Thanks.

Bc.


----------



## Vandals909

IF I purchase the Oppo it is known for its ability to upscale DVD's. Which is nice cause we still have a ton of regular Dvd's.


question: If I run the HDMI from the Oppo into my Denon 3808 will the Receiver try to upscale the video as it leaves the receiver and goes into my LCD? I was told only when the signal is 1080P will the Denon receiver not touch the signal from the DVD/Blue Ray Player?


I'm a bit of a newbie and need some help to make a smart purchase of my blue/ray player.



Thank you in advance!


----------



## adude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_new* /forum/post/17795053
> 
> 
> Is there a Bluray player that has very high picture quality and sound quality for around $225 dollars?
> 
> 
> - I don't need upconverting (have an Onkyo TX-NR906 w/ Reon-VX HQV HD video scaling up to 1080p) http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-TX-NR906.../dp/B001AMUFG6
> 
> 
> - I don't need analog anything on the player (HMDI is all I need).
> 
> 
> - I have a Panasonic TC-P54G10 so I'd rather the bluray be less choppy (little to no studder).
> 
> 
> - I don't need internet streaming really, nice to have, but I already have a WD HD streamer.
> 
> 
> - I do want it to have fast load times.
> 
> 
> So far all I have been looking at the LG BD390 (not so sure about Lucky Goldstar as a brand though - any comments would be great) or maybe just spending the money and getting the Oppo, but I'm not sure of the load times on it.
> 
> 
> Any and all comments are welcome. =) Thanks.



If you don't need any upconversion quality and no analog outs for audio, then what remains is the blu-ray player with good reliability and fast performance. All the blu-rays 1080p picture quality is same across all the players. The LG/JVC/Panasonic/Sony players will suit you.


If you are not into upconversion/DVD-A/SACD, then Oppo is not needed. Save the money.


Also, another thing to consider. If you want 3D Blu, then your best bet is to either buy a PS3 or wait till spring next year. Bluray association just finalized the specs, and depending on your needs, you may want to get a new player come spring/summer next year.


----------



## Blazer1

I have been following this thread and have just about decided on my BR player but would like some of more input just to make sure.


I do not plan on ever connecting to the Internet and here is a list of my preferences in order of importance.


1.) Sound quality, both will playing BR and DVD.

2.) Picture quality playing DVD

3.) Reliability

4.) Less than $150, I am a little flexible here but will need a substantial improvement to spend more.


I have decided on the Panasonic DMPBD60 that I can buy local for $129.00, is this a good choice?


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blazer1* /forum/post/17796140
> 
> 
> I have been following this thread and have just about decided on my BR player but would like some of more input just to make sure.
> 
> 
> I do not plan on ever connecting to the Internet and here is a list of my preferences in order of importance.
> 
> 
> 1.) Sound quality, both will playing BR and DVD.
> 
> 2.) Picture quality playing DVD
> 
> 3.) Reliability
> 
> 4.) Less than $150, I am a little flexible here but will need a substantial improvement to spend more.
> 
> 
> I have decided on the Panasonic DMPBD60 that I can buy local for $129.00, is this a good choice?



I own and highly recommend the BD60.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/17796152
> 
> 
> I own and highly recommend the BD60.



But be prepared for a slow transport mechanism compared to the BD390. It is a night and day difference in speed.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vandals909* /forum/post/17795901
> 
> 
> IF I purchase the Oppo it is known for its ability to upscale DVD's. Which is nice cause we still have a ton of regular Dvd's.
> 
> 
> question: If I run the HDMI from the Oppo into my Denon 3808 will the Receiver try to upscale the video as it leaves the receiver and goes into my LCD? I was told only when the signal is 1080P will the Denon receiver not touch the signal from the DVD/Blue Ray Player?
> 
> 
> I'm a bit of a newbie and need some help to make a smart purchase of my blue/ray player.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!



I use a denon 3808 and it does nothing to the signal I send through it. You just turn off the video processing.


----------



## tuskenraider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opus123* /forum/post/17783595
> 
> 
> Understood, any recommendations for a blu-ray player that has comparable performance to the DVD1600 when playing standard DVD over component?
> 
> 
> The Denon 1600 was in a class by itself when i bought it (2003-ish), as all DVD mfgs began pushing all models to sub $100 price points. I don't know how to judge the current crop of blu-players, as they all seem to be working through minor bugs (firmware updates, BD-live, wi-fi streaming, etc). Not sure if there's something I should get now, or wait another 6-12 months.



I have a DVD-1600 and a Pioneer BDP-320(both connected via component) and I spent about 40 min. A/B'ing the two on my calibrated RPTV today. I ran the Pio 15 sec ahead and would watch for improvements back to the Denon, but I didn't find it improve on any scene. So it looks like I'll put it in my secondary system. Funny thing was the Pio had a bit of a layer change delay for DVD's, which the Denon was famous for, so I wasn't fazed by this "con" for the Pio. Lo and behold, Pio pretty much eliminated the layer change delay with their newest firmware update, so that was nice.


----------



## Vandals909

I just about ready to pull the trigger on the Oppo. It seems like a lot of money when there are other players with the same quality blu-ray play.


The main selling point for me is the praise it gets for its DVD upscaling. We have a bunch of SD DVD's. We currently use a XBOX360 to play our dvd's, it is connected with Component cable's (didn't have a HDMI version when I bought mine) Will any of the other Blu-ray player upscale as good as the Xbox 360, beside the Oppo?


Are any of the other blu-ray players able to upscale like the Oppo?


Thank you in advance.


****Update, just reading found out my xbox 360 is not doing the upscaling but the Samsung Ln55a950 display is. Would I notice a different in the upscaling the LCD is doing vs the Oppo. Would a LG 390 do the same as the LCD?


----------



## Mauskar

Been reading for a very long time, and trying to decide on a BD, around $250.00. My setup is a Sony Wega KDF-E42A10 and HK AVR347 receiver. I've narrowed my list to the following:


1. LG BD390

2. Panasonic DMP-80K

3. Samsung P3600

4. Sony S560


My reqs are:

1. Picture quality

2. Sound quality

3. Upconverting DVD's (since I have over 200 DVD's)

4. Some streaming, mainly from PC (should be able to stream Pandora from Laptop on network to BD)

5. Be able to handle 7.1 since my receiver handles it and plan to use in future...


Is there a better BD (other than the OPPO) )that can do all these that is not listed?


Thanks guys!


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mauskar* /forum/post/17797927
> 
> 
> Been reading for a very long time, and trying to decide on a BD, around $250.00. My setup is a Sony Wega KDF-E42A10 and HK AVR347 receiver. I've narrowed my list to the following:
> 
> 
> 1. LG BD390
> 
> 2. Panasonic DMP-80K
> 
> 3. Samsung P3600
> 
> 4. Sony S560
> 
> 
> My reqs are:
> 
> 1. Picture quality
> 
> 2. Sound quality
> 
> 3. Upconverting DVD's (since I have over 200 DVD's)
> 
> 4. Some streaming, mainly from PC (should be able to stream Pandora from Laptop on network to BD)
> 
> 5. Be able to handle 7.1 since my receiver handles it and plan to use in future...
> 
> 
> Is there a better BD (other than the OPPO) )that can do all these that is not listed?
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!



You've made exactly the wrong picks: the models you list all are the more expensive models with analog audio outs, which you don't need. Your receiver will handle bit-perfect multichannel PCM over HDMI (although it may need some firmware upgrade massaging to work without bugs), so all you need is a player that decodes all the formats to PCM. These days, that means all of them.


Because everything is digital all the way into your AVR, basically every player will be just as good for audio and video quality in playing Blu-Ray. The difference is in features.


For DVD scaling none of the models you list are really among the best. But on the other hand, I honestly doubt you'll notice any difference on your 42" 720p set.


For streaming, no standalone player will stream stuff from a PC -- you should buy a PS3 if you want that. But Samsung models do have Pandora built in along with Netflix et al.


Unfortunately, Samsung players aren't the best-constructed, but you could do worse than buying a P1600. They used to make one with excellent upscaling as well as all the streaming (the P2550) but that's no longer available... I'd either (A) get the P1600, (B) forget about the streaming (or get a separate cheap box for this or hook up the laptop via HDMI) and buy the JVC BP1 (better upscaling) or Panasonic BD60 (better build/support), or (C) bite the bullet and get the PS3 slim.


----------



## IBDALAW

Looking to purchase my first Blu-ray player. I have been looking at the various options and like the idea of streaming video from content provideres but it is not a must. I want a good quality player that can give me the best images and sound. I started looking at Panasonic BD 80 or Sony N460. I also looked at the LG 390. I don't have a way of getting a network cable to the location without some major wall repair work (and that is not happening for now). Someone suggested the PS3 as a good alternative. I am not a gamer so it would be to be used as a media server/Blu-ray player. Is the PS3 the best way to go or should I some other unit? PLEASE HELP !!! Thanks


----------



## IBDALAW

I should add that I will also be using it to upconvert my SD DVD's and also as a CD player.

It will be used on a Pioneer 6070 via HDMI and optical digital audio to surround sound in a Sony DA30ES AVR


----------



## finaldiet

Tiger Direct has the HP DB 2000 for $117. Is this a decent player?


----------



## Sepen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/17798094
> 
> 
> You've made exactly the wrong picks: the models you list all are the more expensive models with analog audio outs, which you don't need. Your receiver will handle bit-perfect multichannel PCM over HDMI (although it may need some firmware upgrade massaging to work without bugs), so all you need is a player that decodes all the formats to PCM. These days, that means all of them.
> 
> 
> Because everything is digital all the way into your AVR, basically every player will be just as good for audio and video quality in playing Blu-Ray. The difference is in features.
> 
> 
> For DVD scaling none of the models you list are really among the best. But on the other hand, I honestly doubt you'll notice any difference on your 42" 720p set.
> 
> 
> For streaming, no standalone player will stream stuff from a PC -- you should buy a PS3 if you want that. But Samsung models do have Pandora built in along with Netflix et al.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, Samsung players aren't the best-constructed, but you could do worse than buying a P1600. They used to make one with excellent upscaling as well as all the streaming (the P2550) but that's no longer available... I'd either (A) get the P1600, (B) forget about the streaming (or get a separate cheap box for this or hook up the laptop via HDMI) and buy the JVC BP1 (better upscaling) or Panasonic BD60 (better build/support), or (C) bite the bullet and get the PS3 slim.


*My LG 390 streams everything from my PC, MKV, Divx, Xvid etc. Very easy to setup and use.*


----------



## Crash11

Anyone have any recommendations for me?


1 - I have a lot of standard DVD's so upscaling is pretty important.

2 - I don't have broadband internet available to me where I live so streaming features are NOT important.

3 - I'll be hooking it up to a Pioneer VSX-519V receiver which does process audio via hdmi, but it doesn't have any HD audio codecs. So if my blu-ray can process the HD audio ahead of time that would be nice.

4 - Load times aren't really a concern to me. Obviously faster is better, but only if it doesn't cost much extra.

5 - Cost is very important to me.


----------



## slow ride




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sepen* /forum/post/17798599
> 
> *My LG 390 streams everything from my PC, MKV, Divx, Xvid etc. Very easy to setup and use.*



now if I can just find one less then $300.


----------



## FREDSMITH

I'm hunting for my first BD player. Any suggestions/advice/tips appreciated. My receiver is pre-HDMI, so analog is a requirement. Getting Ethernet to where my tv is would be nearly impossible, so Wi-Fi is a nice touch (though not 100% mandatory). I have a Netflix account, so streaming video from there would be nice, however I realize that quality will suffer. TV is a new 52" 1080p.


I thought I had found a great Samsung player that has WiFi and Netflix, but then heard about all the problems with Samsung playback and their WiFi problems. (The unit was the BD-P3600).


Hoping to spend


----------



## jyzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michael9009* /forum/post/17792732
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I don't know anything about the S460 but here are the additional features that the S760 has compared to the S560:
> 
> 
> HD Reality Enhancer
> 
> Super Bit Mapping
> 
> DVD Upscaling via HDMI Technology
> 
> Analogue 7.1 ch Audio Output
> 
> Back-lit Remote Control
> 
> 
> Well, my question would be whether the five additional features I mentioned above make enough difference to justify the $150 price difference. Please, anyone would you please let me know? Thank you.



I am sorry you are correct.

S560 has built-in wifi but does not have analog output. (S550 did however)
http://www.cdrlabs.com/News/sony-lau...y-players.html 

Thanks for correcting the Denon model #.


Specific to your question:

-All BDP upscales DVD to various qualities. upscaling capability of s560 vs s760 will not be very different

-you don't need analog out with the Denon receiver


so in the end you are asking if the price difference justifies the ES-like image tweaking features by the name of HD Reality Enhancer and SBM. And yeah, the backlit remote is helpful in a FP room.

Here is a good read:
http://www.avforums.com/reviews/Sony...er-Review.html 

Are these image tweaks worth $150? Maybe, maybe not.

Many purists would argue these adjustment alters the intended picture by the film director, some would argue the differences are subtle even on a 133" screen, as it appears the 12bit projector would not need SBM to begin with.

I would argue this is money better saved for the next player when BDP technologies are more mature / networking features more complete.


happy holidays


----------



## bakalao1

I was really close to pull the trigger on the Sony BDP-N460, over the Sony BDP-S360, but I just noticed that streaming video service from Netflix and Amazon works only for US residents.

Since I live outside the US (same Blu-Ray zone though), I´m thinking is not worth to pay the extra $50 for this one, and It would be better just getting the S360 or the Panasonic BD60 (I think the Sony looks a lot cooler, though).

Are there any other features/contents besides Netflix and Amazon which in my case would make this player worth to buy over the S360 or the Panny?.


Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## lecatpuke

Finding consistent recommendations is impossible! I'll take anything I can get. I want a budget-friendly ($250 or less) BD player that has 7.1 (or 5.1) analog out and supports BD 2.0. I've narrowed my search to:


Samsung BD-P2500

Samsung BD-P3600

Sony BDP-S550

Panasonic DMP-BD80

Sherwood BDP-5004


If you can't pick one, are there any you would rule out?


----------



## BMLocal175

I have a 10yr old Denon AVR-4800. I will be using the analog so I need a player that has analog outs. What are my options for a picture and sound comparable to the Oppo? I do not need any other features.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

Samsung P2500/2550 is my choice, but it can be a Pandora's box of quality issues... I haven't had any, but many others have. It seems if you get a good unit you won't have any problems, but if you get a possessed unit you could be in for a wild ride.


----------



## Mauskar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sepen* /forum/post/17798599
> 
> *My LG 390 streams everything from my PC, MKV, Divx, Xvid etc. Very easy to setup and use.*




So for my HK AVR 347 and the things i want, the LG 390 is the way to go? Basically between the Panny B80 and LG390- main things are 1. Image quality, 2. Upconversion of DVDs 3. Compatibility with HK AVR 347


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lecatpuke* /forum/post/17800560
> 
> 
> Finding consistent recommendations is impossible! I'll take anything I can get. I want a budget-friendly ($250 or less) BD player that has 7.1 (or 5.1) analog out and supports BD 2.0. I've narrowed my search to:
> 
> 
> Samsung BD-P2500
> 
> Samsung BD-P3600
> 
> Sony BDP-S550
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BD80
> 
> Sherwood BDP-5004
> 
> 
> If you can't pick one, are there any you would rule out?



I'd get the Sony or Panasonic.


----------



## Vandals909

Since I'm currently using my Xbox 360 to play Dvd's and it is not doing any up-scaling, I believe my display is doing the up-scaling correct?


Again display is a Samsung ln55a950.


Does anyone know if the Oppo bdp-83 would do a better job at up-scaling then my LCd does? Or would the LG 390 do as good of a job as my LCD?


Thank you!


----------



## Zortronx

If you want the best go OPPO... you can't get more bang for the buck.


----------



## Billyh1026

I have a Phillips 50" Plasma 720p with a Tivo HD that streams Netflix.

Not that I'm stuck on having one of these, but from reading the forum it seems the Pany's & Sony's are the most recommended and best liked.


Picture quality is the main thing.

Audio is right there with PQ.

Streaming would be nice.

Upscaling is a distant 3rd, 4th, or 5th since I don't really watch movies over and over and over. I have DVD's I've had for years and haven't seem them in years. I'm just going to get my BR's fom netflix or buy them. Having said that, I do have neices that want to watch some older DVD's every now and then.

$250 or so seems to be the right area for what I'm looking for...I think?


I plan on getting a 5.1 or 7.1 receiver and speakers also (if that makes a difference) but not sure what kind yet.


Hope I'm not leaving anything out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## slow ride




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zortronx* /forum/post/17804003
> 
> 
> If you want the best go OPPO... you can't get more bang for the buck.



has anyone ever seen them for less then $499?


----------



## slow ride

just wondering. I have a marantz 8002 reciever. since it has the latest & greatest in up- conversion, should I need & bother getting a br with up conversion?. will I be opening a can of worms? do you have to program one or the other to up convert or will each unit do it on their own. Im leaning towards a lg 390. sounds like a good bang for the buck under $300. go easy on me, Im older & cant keep up with the electronic world. thanks


----------



## zzzzzxx

I just got a $150 gift card to Bestbuy for Christmas and I want to buy my first Bluray player. I was originally drawn to the samsung 1600 for Pandora and Netflix, but the reviews out there dont look very promising..? The LG 370, sony 460 and Panny BD60 are looking good right now. A major portion of my collection is still DVD, so a good upscaling player would be best.. I would most likely be replacing my Oppo DVD player with this. The LG is looking like my pick now... Comments?


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slow ride* /forum/post/17805433
> 
> 
> has anyone ever seen them for less then $499?



Oppo's don't go on sale.


----------



## Gunny5821

Alright folks, I've narrowed my list to 3 choices, which would you choose and why? Heading to my local Best Buy to pick one of them up, all three on sale for $149.99 ($50.00 savings, per Best Buy):


Panasonic DMPBD60

Samsung BD-P3600

Toshiba BDX2000


Thanks why it's so tough of a choice. All things being equal and all having the same price, I need someone with experience to guide me through the possible CS mine field if I error in my choice.


Thanks for the assist! ~~ Gunny


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gunny5821* /forum/post/17806710
> 
> 
> Alright folks, I've narrowed my list to 3 choices, which would you choose and why? Heading to my local Best Buy to pick one of them up, all three on sale for $149.99 ($50.00 savings, per Best Buy):
> 
> 
> Panasonic DMPBD60
> 
> Samsung BD-P3600
> 
> Toshiba BDX2000
> 
> 
> Thanks why it's so tough of a choice. All things being equal and all having the same price, I need someone with experience to guide me through the possible CS mine field if I error in my choice.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the assist! ~~ Gunny



Not familiar with the Toshiba, but can't think of a reason to get the BD60 over the 3600. The 3600 is faster at loading and has Netflix, etc.


Are you sure the 3600 is $150? That's a great price.


----------



## Gunny5821




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/17806777
> 
> 
> Not familiar with the Toshiba, but can't think of a reason to get the BD60 over the 3600. The 3600 is faster at loading and has Netflix, etc.
> 
> 
> Are you sure the 3600 is $150? That's a great price.



Opps, Type O mistake. It is the Samsung BD-P1600. The 3600 I believe is selling for around $229.00. Sorry about that! So how would that effect your decision?


Thanks for the quick reply!


Gunny


----------



## Jeffredo

Of those three @ $150 I'd go for the Panasonic. You most assuredly can get a better price online btw. Best Buy is usually my last resort (as an emergency hard drive or power supply replacement for example).


I have a Toshiba BDX2000 and its a very nice unit. Still, if the price was the same I'd choose the Panny (got my Tosh for $80 on Black Friday).


----------



## Gunny5821




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeffredo* /forum/post/17807323
> 
> 
> Of those three @ $150 I'd go for the Panasonic. You most assuredly can get a better price online btw. Best Buy is usually my last resort (as an emergency hard drive or power supply replacement for example).
> 
> 
> I have a Toshiba BDX2000 and its a very nice unit. Still, if the price was the same I'd choose the Panny (got my Tosh for $80 on Black Friday).



Thanks for the assist. I've had some bad experiences via on line purchases, so now I use it for DVD's and such. I'll pay the extra so I can drive down the street if a return is needed. Online returns are a headache and one can get burned.


Again, Thanks for your assist. Well I'm off to pickup the Panasonic!


Gunny


----------



## meg3020

I'm ready to get a blu ray, but I couldn't decide which one is right for my set up. Here's my set up right now:


Samsung LN-S3251D (720p)

Pioneer 1018AH-k receiver (I have a 5.1 setup)


Could you give me some advice on which one to consider getting? Thank you and Advance Happy New Year!!!


Here's my choices of Blu Ray

1. Samsung 3600

2. PS3

3. Panasonic BD60


I want a fast loading with great picture quality. I also want something that will upscale my old dvd movies.


P.S. Most of my collection is still DVD, do I need a good upscaling player?


----------



## SteveCoug

My #1 criterion for choosing a Blu-ray player is its ability to upscale my huge collection of SD DVD's at least as well as my trusty Toshiba XA-2 HD-DVD player.


My research shows that the Oppo is the best SD DVD upscaler, as well as being an awesome BD player.


Any other BD players out there beat the Oppo for upscaling SD DVD's?


Thanks for your input, Steve


----------



## Anode

I am trying to get an idea of what kind of PQ can I expect from a Netflix-enabled BR player. Ofcourse assuming a high bandwidth internet connection.


Is the quality comparable to alteast playing a DVD in the player ? or is it worse ? While I can say that I am not picky about PQ, I am certainly very concious about it.

For example, I can't stand that typical low bandwidth highly compressed internet video experience, nor the sound.

I don't appreciate banding and halos due to lower bit depth and bandwidth compression either.


Before I decide whether I should get a wireless enabled player or not I would really like to know what to expect and if it would be worth it for me or not.

Any thoughts or comments you can provide on this would be very helpful and highly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## shaft103

Looking for some advice from everyone on here. I am trying to choose between the following blu ray players:

-Insignia NS-WBRDVD

-Panasonic DMP-BD60K


I actually bought both for 119.99 right before they went off sale at Best Buy this weekend and now I am trying to decide which one to keep and which one to take back.


In regards to my setup, this player will be used with a Samsung 40" 1080p LCD. I will also have it hooked up to a Sony HTC 100 Soundbar System. I have a wired internet connection available so wireless does not matter to me. The main thing I am looking for is picture quality and boot up/load speed.


Any opinions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shaft103* /forum/post/17811049
> 
> 
> Looking for some advice from everyone on here. I am trying to choose between the following blu ray players:
> 
> -Insignia NS-WBRDVD
> 
> -Panasonic DMP-BD60K
> 
> 
> I actually bought both for 119.99 right before they went off sale at Best Buy this weekend and now I am trying to decide which one to keep and which one to take back.
> 
> 
> In regards to my setup, this player will be used with a Samsung 40" 1080p LCD. I will also have it hooked up to a Sony HTC 100 Soundbar System. I have a wired internet connection available so wireless does not matter to me. The main thing I am looking for is picture quality and boot up/load speed.
> 
> 
> Any opinions are greatly appreciated!



PQ on BD would be equal. I'm not sure about upconversion, but on a 40" display, I doubt it would matter. IIRC, speed is pretty equal on these two (both pretty good), so based on your parameters, I don't think it matters.


----------



## purdueucompe

I am looking for a player that has Analog Outputs (5.1/7.1) and is low cost. The two I have found so far are:

Samsung BD-P3600

Panasonic BD80


They are both $230 at my local BB. Are there any players out there under the $200 mark that have the Analog Outputs? If not, between those two, any preference?


----------



## FREDSMITH

I'm also curious about the Samsung BD-P3600, it has every option (Wi-Fi, Netflix, analog, etc.), but it has relatively poor comments on user review sites.

Does anyone have any personal experience using a 3600?


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FREDSMITH* /forum/post/17814688
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any personal experience using a 3600?


 All of These people do


----------



## dmaneyapanda

Hi folks, thanks in advance for any assistance you can provide. Apologies for the length.


I'm looking to get a first BluRay player, and also a new receiver (my old one just kicked the bucket - the center channel died). While this is doubling my research time and effort, it puts me in a good position to make sure I get new components that work well together.


I currently have:

* A Pioneer Elite 60-inch KURO plasma

* A TiVo HD (several, actually, in different rooms)

* A 5.1 speaker setup that will be difficult to change/upgrade (wires run under carpet, no place for side speakers)

* An xbox, rarely used (not much of a console gamer)

* A TV stand with built-in fans, so heat shouldn't be an issue. Noise issues also mitigated by being enclosed.

* All components that need them have convenient internet connectivity (gigabit wired or wireless)


My viewing habits:

* 90+% of my viewing is TiVo recorded television from networks and cable.

* I do occasionally watch downloaded content (normally torrented TV shows). I generally do this through my old DVD player which supported it, but obviously that will go away if I upgrade to BD. I think TiVo will also provide this streaming, though.

* I have about 100 SD DVDs, but I rarely watch any of them

* I have Netflix, but rarely watch any of them either; it does mean I have streaming capabilities through the Netflix/TiVo partnership

* I received a BluRay movie for Christmas, and have a nice plasma, so I figured it would be a good time to check out the BluRay scene


My goals:

1- Get mid-to-high end Blu Ray player.

* Features which I already have from TiVo aren't necessarily needed, unless they are somehow better.

* High quality upconversion nice, but not essential (I'm not sure if the new receiver or KURO will do as good or better job, anyway).

* Disc reading speed is nice but not essential.

* Streaming might be nice, since I am not sure about the quality or requirements of the TiVo streaming.


2- Get a new mid-range receiver

* Most important is copious HDMI switching. I'd like to (finally!) be able to switch everything (tivo, xbox, BluRay, TV output, plus future expansion) with a single component and remote.

* I live in a condo, so I don't need excessive power.

* I can only run 5.1 for the moment. A configurable 7.1 is acceptable for future-proofing, but I don't want to pay extra for it if I can help it.


I am not terribly price sensitive or cheap, but I do appreciate value and don't like spending on things I know I won't value or enjoy.


I realize this forum is for BluRay, so most recommendations will be for goal #1 above. If anyone has suggestions for #2, particularly if they are matched to #1, I am all ears.


My earlier research into BluRay indicated that the PS3 was a reasonable route. I still see some people recommending it here, though there are also lots of others bandied about now, so I became a little less sure of that decision. Hence my post.


Again, thanks in advance for any assistance you can provide, and apologies again for the length.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmaneyapanda* /forum/post/17815850
> 
> 
> My goals:
> 
> 1- Get mid-to-high end Blu Ray player.
> 
> * Features which I already have from TiVo aren't necessarily needed, unless they are somehow better.
> 
> * High quality upconversion nice, but not essential (I'm not sure if the new receiver or KURO will do as good or better job, anyway).
> 
> * Disc reading speed is nice but not essential.
> 
> * Streaming might be nice, since I am not sure about the quality or requirements of the TiVo streaming.



What's your question? It doesn't seem like you have any requirements, just things that would be nice.


----------



## mickey24

Are Blu-Ray players under 150 dollars worth buying, or should I save my money and wait to buy a more expensive one.


----------



## dmaneyapanda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/17816233
> 
> 
> What's your question? It doesn't seem like you have any requirements, just things that would be nice.



Sorry if that wasn't clear. My question is: which BluRay player would you suggest? (And to a lesser extent, do you have a receiver in mind that pairs nicely with it, if that is applicable?)


Agreed that I don't "require" many of the bells and whistles, since I already get many of them from the TiVo, or I don't care as much about them. In that case, do I just go cheap? Go PS3?


Given that I have a larger screen, PQ is probably prioritized higher, but I am not overly hung up on getting the last 0.1% out of the set, so I probably wouldn't want to double the price in order to get something marginally better PQ.


Thanks again!


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmaneyapanda* /forum/post/17816846
> 
> 
> Sorry if that wasn't clear. My question is: which BluRay player would you suggest? (And to a lesser extent, do you have a receiver in mind that pairs nicely with it, if that is applicable?)
> 
> 
> Agreed that I don't "require" many of the bells and whistles, since I already get many of them from the TiVo, or I don't care as much about them. In that case, do I just go cheap? Go PS3?
> 
> 
> Given that I have a larger screen, PQ is probably prioritized higher, but I am not overly hung up on getting the last 0.1% out of the set, so I probably wouldn't want to double the price in order to get something marginally better PQ.
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



I'm still not sure what you're asking or if anyone can help you. All your asking is "what Blu Ray player should I get?", without listing any of your criteria, budget or anything else.


You'll get the most help here if you narrow your choices down to a couple of Blu Ray players and then ask which would fit your needs. There's a lot of Blu Ray players on the Market and nobody can tell you which one is best for you, especially when you don't specify any criteria and/or budget (and this is cerainly the wrong place to discuss which receiver).


----------



## Samsunging

I'm an owner of Samsung BD-P2550 player and am at wits end. It has been suffering from severe freezing I'm ready to junk it.


I have a Samsung un46b7000 TV, a Onkyo sr607 AVR running 5.1 sound.


I'm looking for a BD player in the $200-$400 range. needs

1. DTS HD master audio, Dolby True HD, 1080p/24.

2. Very good upconverting DVD's.

3. Netflix steaming is a must.

4. Fast BD start up (my BD-P2550 is excruciatingly slow)

5. No freezing every 15 min during playback (I have had enough of that!)


I was almost ready to go out and buy the Samsung BD-p3600, but it seems user reviews everywhere on this one are terrible. I"m still considering it though.


help, Thanks


----------



## jsil

Samsunging,

Take a look at the lg390 or sony n460.


----------



## Samsunging




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsil* /forum/post/17818087
> 
> 
> Samsunging,
> 
> Take a look at the lg390 or sony n460.



I'm liking the lg390, is there any reason why it seems to be out of stock in most all the reputable online and brick and mortar stores?


Has it been discontinued or something?


----------



## jsil

I think the lg is in short supply because the new players will be announce at the CES show on Jan 5 or 6. Also the new players will be coming out in Feb or Mar properly. Also Oppo will have a new player to.


----------



## mdsniper7

is samsung the only company that has blockbuster online and are they good players


----------



## bigfund

Hi guys,


choosing between the two:


samsung bdp1600

lg bd350c


im concerned with pq for Bluray and SD dvds. i think the LG plays avi/divx etc as well which is swaying my decision but PQ is first. any thoughts/advice would be appreciated!!


----------



## Sepen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/17798094
> 
> 
> You've made exactly the wrong picks: the models you list all are the more expensive models with analog audio outs, which you don't need. Your receiver will handle bit-perfect multichannel PCM over HDMI (although it may need some firmware upgrade massaging to work without bugs), so all you need is a player that decodes all the formats to PCM. These days, that means all of them.
> 
> 
> Because everything is digital all the way into your AVR, basically every player will be just as good for audio and video quality in playing Blu-Ray. The difference is in features.
> 
> 
> For DVD scaling none of the models you list are really among the best. But on the other hand, I honestly doubt you'll notice any difference on your 42" 720p set.
> 
> 
> For streaming, no standalone player will stream stuff from a PC -- you should buy a PS3 if you want that. But Samsung models do have Pandora built in along with Netflix et al.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, Samsung players aren't the best-constructed, but you could do worse than buying a P1600. They used to make one with excellent upscaling as well as all the streaming (the P2550) but that's no longer available... I'd either (A) get the P1600, (B) forget about the streaming (or get a separate cheap box for this or hook up the laptop via HDMI) and buy the JVC BP1 (better upscaling) or Panasonic BD60 (better build/support), or (C) bite the bullet and get the PS3 slim.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shaft103* /forum/post/17811049
> 
> 
> Looking for some advice from everyone on here. I am trying to choose between the following blu ray players:
> 
> -Insignia NS-WBRDVD
> 
> -Panasonic DMP-BD60K
> 
> 
> I actually bought both for 119.99 right before they went off sale at Best Buy this weekend and now I am trying to decide which one to keep and which one to take back.
> 
> 
> In regards to my setup, this player will be used with a Samsung 40" 1080p LCD. I will also have it hooked up to a Sony HTC 100 Soundbar System. I have a wired internet connection available so wireless does not matter to me. The main thing I am looking for is picture quality and boot up/load speed.
> 
> 
> Any opinions are greatly appreciated!



The Insignia has Netflix. Bought it for my daughter and she loves it. It also plays AVCHD on single layer, don't know about the Panny.


----------



## mdavej

^^^^

Boot up/load is very fast on the insignia as well. The only drawback is remote range isn't great.


----------



## bigrig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anode* /forum/post/17809330
> 
> 
> I am trying to get an idea of what kind of PQ can I expect from a Netflix-enabled BR player. Ofcourse assuming a high bandwidth internet connection.



I use an LG BD370 over a wireless bridge. The streaming HD content from Netflix looks pretty good. But the non-HD stuff does look overcompressed, etc.


Matt


----------



## supraken

Ok, I haven't been following the forum for a while and just got back into the scene recently looking at blu-ray players. So please forgive me if this topic has been covered. I'm also having a hard time narrowing down the blu-ray player I want (if I actually need one), I just want something that has:


- Good support with firmware/upgrades

- Reliable

- USB with Divx support

- Doesn't take forever to start/load


I'm not sure if I'll need streaming, but I think it'll still need some network connection for BD live?


I already have a PS3 as blu-ray player and it seems to work fine so far with my Pioneer Elite VSX-21. What am I missing out on not going with a dedicated player besides the PS3 is doing all the audio decoding?


----------



## moodyda

What, if any, Blu Ray players would be recommended for both CD and DVD as well? Plus any of the other newer formats. 2 Channel is very important!!

Price under $400 options too!


----------



## ratm

Well for me some of your issues are moot.


1. I have never ever had an issue with software updates. Every single time I have had to update, its worked flawlessly.


2. My old 40GB version was reliable until the red light of death. Thanks to the 2 year warranty that I bought from BB when I bought the unit, I called them and they replaced it with a new 120bg slim model no questions asked and I got the same two year warranty to boot. Other than the hour it took me to pack up my old one and unpack my new one, thats about the only reliablilty issue I have had.


3. Cant comment on this


4. Is it really that big a deal to wait the 2-3 minutes it takes to load a disc? For me not at all.


I have only heard/seen bluray thru my PS3 and viewed thru a samsung 50 inch plasma. Its the best picture and sound I have ever seen. Are there better? Sure. However, for me the PS3 can do everything I need it to and therefore will be the center of my HT for years.


----------



## jnojr

I didn't realize that some Blu-Ray players do Netflix and, apparently, other network connections. Can they play video files off of my computer?


Best Buy has the Samsung BD-P3600 on sale for $229.99 Is there any reason why I shouldn't pick that one? Anyone know if Fry's will price match (I have a $100 Fry's card and a $65 phone to return)?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moodyda* /forum/post/17822641
> 
> 
> What, if any, Blu Ray players would be recommended for both CD and DVD as well? Plus any of the other newer formats. 2 Channel is very important!!
> 
> Price under $400 options too!



All do CD and DVD pretty well. Oppo 83 is best at DVD and the "newer" formats (I assume you mean audio formats), but you won't find one of those under $400.


----------



## supraken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ratm* /forum/post/17822762
> 
> 
> Well for me some of your issues are moot.
> 
> 
> 1. I have never ever had an issue with software updates. Every single time I have had to update, its worked flawlessly.
> 
> 
> 2. My old 40GB version was reliable until the red light of death. Thanks to the 2 year warranty that I bought from BB when I bought the unit, I called them and they replaced it with a new 120bg slim model no questions asked and I got the same two year warranty to boot. Other than the hour it took me to pack up my old one and unpack my new one, thats about the only reliablilty issue I have had.
> 
> 
> 3. Cant comment on this
> 
> 
> 4. Is it really that big a deal to wait the 2-3 minutes it takes to load a disc? For me not at all.
> 
> 
> I have only heard/seen bluray thru my PS3 and viewed thru a samsung 50 inch plasma. Its the best picture and sound I have ever seen. Are there better? Sure. However, for me the PS3 can do everything I need it to and therefore will be the center of my HT for years.




Ah sorry, I think my original post was a little vague. What I meant to ask was if I'm missing out on anything by using the PS3 as a blu-ray player. The points I listed were only requirements I have if I were to buy a dedicated player....


Actually I'm still on the 40GB (or maybe it's the 60gb, can't remember) version that I bought when it came out a couple of years back... works great so far.. I think one of the advantages for the ps3 is the software updates are more frequent since it has a larger market, unlike the dedicated players which have a lot of different models even within the same manufacturer..


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnojr* /forum/post/17822875
> 
> 
> I didn't realize that some Blu-Ray players do Netflix and, apparently, other network connections. Can they play video files off of my computer?
> 
> 
> Best Buy has the Samsung BD-P3600 on sale for $229.99 Is there any reason why I shouldn't pick that one? Anyone know if Fry's will price match (I have a $100 Fry's card and a $65 phone to return)?



Only the LG 390 can stream from your computer AFAIK. Unless you need wireless, the 3600 is overkill compared to the 1600. The 1600 is also on sale. $229 is the regular price for the 3600.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17822943
> 
> 
> Only the LG 390 can stream from your computer AFAIK. Unless you need wireless, the 3600 is overkill compared to the 1600. The 1600 is also on sale. $229 is the regular price for the 3600.



OPPO has added DLNA to the BDP-83 in the current beta firmware. File type support is still pretty limited. See: What is DLNA? 


-Bill


----------



## HiHoStevo

I have been using a PS3 for my BlueRay player for the last couple of years... Last night I sold it to update to the PS3 slim... which supports the newer HD audio codecs via Bitstream in addition to PCM...


My question is... now that BD player prices have come down dramatically should I be looking at a different player than the PS3?


I already have an Xbox 360 for games and Netflix and have mainly used the PS3 just for BlueRay Discs.


----------



## moodyda

Do any of the newer Blu Ray's connect wireless w/out an extra addon device? I see that the PS 3 does, but any others?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moodyda* /forum/post/17824203
> 
> 
> Do any of the newer Blu Ray's connect wireless w/out an extra addon device? I see that the PS 3 does, but any others?



Nearly every maker has a wireless model (sony, samsung, LG, insignia, etc.).


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/17824141
> 
> 
> I have been using a PS3 for my BlueRay player for the last couple of years... Last night I sold it to update to the PS3 slim... which supports the newer HD audio codecs via Bitstream in addition to PCM...
> 
> 
> My question is... now that BD player prices have come down dramatically should I be looking at a different player than the PS3?
> 
> 
> I already have an Xbox 360 for games and Netflix and have mainly used the PS3 just for BlueRay Discs.



I see no reason to buy a PS3 to use solely as a blu-ray player when quality stand-alones can be had for a fraction of the price.


----------



## jnojr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17822943
> 
> 
> Only the LG 390 can stream from your computer AFAIK. Unless you need wireless, the 3600 is overkill compared to the 1600. The 1600 is also on sale. $229 is the regular price for the 3600.



The Samsung 3600 is streaming from my PC. I went for it.


I saw a checklist that suggested the only difference between the 1600 and the 3600 is the ability to get video from a PC. Wireless might be, too, but I don't care about that. $80 is a big difference to pay just for being able to watch video, but I grab a lot of stuff via **********, so it was worth it to me.


----------



## JosephF

I'm looking to replace a POS Sharp BD-HD20 for our family room TV (way too many video dropouts/black screens).


I'm leaning towards a second PS3, mainly because I've had absolutely no problems with the one in my theater (with much higher usage).


I'd prefer not spend this much, as I really don't need anything more than a reliable player for this TV. Are there any budget (say $100-150) stable stand-alone players?


----------



## grant.jewett

I hope this is the right place ...


I'm looking for my first blu-ray player. I just received a Vizio 37" (VO370M) for Christmas and so far love the TV. I was looking for a blu ray player to go with it. I saw a Samsung BD-P1590C at BJ's for $149 which seems like a nice player. I was looking around and found the Insignia NS-BRDVD3 for $119.99.


Would I be better off spending the extra money for the Samsung or is the Insignia a good player? Any other players reccomended in the price range of $150 and under? I would like to have streaming netflix.


Thanks!


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JosephF* /forum/post/17824824
> 
> 
> I'm looking to replace a POS Sharp BD-HD20 for our family room TV (way too many video dropouts/black screens).
> 
> 
> I'm leaning towards a second PS3, mainly because I've had absolutely no problems with the one in my theater (with much higher usage).
> 
> 
> I'd prefer not spend this much, as I really don't need anything more than a reliable player for this TV. Are there any budget (say $100-150) stable stand-alone players?



Panasonic BD60


----------



## moodyda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17824398
> 
> 
> Nearly every maker has a wireless model (sony, samsung, LG, insignia, etc.).



I'm talking about being wireless right out of the box and not having to purchase a "dongle" or some other accessory.


----------



## JosephF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/17825364
> 
> 
> Panasonic BD60



Has the latest update fixed the video freeze/drop-out issues that I've read about on this?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JosephF* /forum/post/17825473
> 
> 
> Has the latest update fixed the video freeze/drop-out issues that I've read about on this?



So it would appear.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moodyda* /forum/post/17825381
> 
> 
> I'm talking about being wireless right out of the box and not having to purchase a "dongle" or some other accessory.



That's also what I'm talking about. You could have gotten the insignia NS-WBRDVD wireless, netflix streaming, blu-ray player for $120 last week. No dongles or accessories required.


----------



## Buckeye911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moodyda* /forum/post/17825381
> 
> 
> I'm talking about being wireless right out of the box and not having to purchase a "dongle" or some other accessory.



The response you quoted is correct, many manufacturers make BD players with wireless right out of the box. For example, Samsung makes a model that requires a dongle and at least two (3600 and 4600) that do not.


----------



## Sepen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grant.jewett* /forum/post/17825115
> 
> 
> I hope this is the right place ...
> 
> 
> I'm looking for my first blu-ray player. I just received a Vizio 37" (VO370M) for Christmas and so far love the TV. I was looking for a blu ray player to go with it. I saw a Samsung BD-P1590C at BJ's for $149 which seems like a nice player. I was looking around and found the Insignia NS-BRDVD3 for $119.99.
> 
> 
> Would I be better off spending the extra money for the Samsung or is the Insignia a good player? Any other players reccomended in the price range of $150 and under? I would like to have streaming netflix.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Grab the Insignia. I bought the wireless version for my daughter and it plays Netflix and Blu's just perfectly. Then get yourself a 3 year Squaretrade warranty for about $11 and you are good as gold.


----------



## jcmo34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnojr* /forum/post/17824693
> 
> 
> The Samsung 3600 is streaming from my PC. I went for it.
> 
> 
> I saw a checklist that suggested the only difference between the 1600 and the 3600 is the ability to get video from a PC. Wireless might be, too, but I don't care about that. $80 is a big difference to pay just for being able to watch video, but I grab a lot of stuff via **********, so it was worth it to me.



I believe the difference between the 1600 & 3600 is just the wireless dongle and the storage(I think USB thumb drive). Otherwise they have same capabilities. I went w/ 1600 cause didn't need wireless and got it for over $100 less.


----------



## moodyda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Buckeye911* /forum/post/17826351
> 
> 
> The response you quoted is correct, many manufacturers make BD players with wireless right out of the box. For example, Samsung makes a model that requires a dongle and at least two (3600 and 4600) that do not.



I guess I am wondering if the wireless networking is worth it. I see that a lot of more expensive units don't even offer it. I guess I envisioned playing all videos, music, and pictures from my PC along with Netflix. My priorities are Video representation, Audio quality (2 channel esp.), DVD upscaling to 1080i (my limitation with older tv), then Wireless as a bonus. I suppose the codecs are a non-factor as my Pioneer sc-25 will do the processing.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moodyda* /forum/post/17828142
> 
> 
> I guess I am wondering if the wireless networking is worth it. I see that a lot of more expensive units don't even offer it. I guess I envisioned playing all videos, music, and pictures from my PC along with Netflix. My priorities are Video representation, Audio quality (2 channel esp.), DVD upscaling to 1080i (my limitation with older tv), then Wireless as a bonus. I suppose the codecs are a non-factor as my Pioneer sc-25 will do the processing.



If Netflix is important to you, remember that their 720p streaming is not available to computers, only to boxes like Roku or BD players. Also note that some people get better results with wired Ethernet; any Profile 2 player will have an Ethernet jack.


----------



## Mazor

After reading for days on this thread and the individual player threads, I decided I am the gambling type and not opposed to taking units back. The biggest flaw with the 3600 seems to be quality control. So far so good.

I went with it because:

1. 7.1 out - someday it will be connected to an older AVR. I would also say it is noticeable the difference with the discrete sound versus processed when connected to a non-hdmi AVR.

2. It is fast.

3. Net connected. Have the 360 but prefer netflix now via the 3600. Wife likes the Pandora, it is kind of cool for internet radio. Connects to my computers and home server.

4. As mentioned by others, it is on sale.

5. I do most of my gaming on computers and the 360, did not want to add another system.

6. Prices keep creeping down on blu-ray media.


----------



## eiger

Hi All,


Wanted to get your opinion on a Blu-Ray player. I currently have a 7.1 setup with one of the first generation Panny DMP-BD30 profile 1.0 players. (no ethernet), but great PQ. I have it bitstreaming to my Onkyo 605 SLOOOOOOOOOW Boot up and load times. My mother in-law ended up getting a new TV and got the Insignia BRDVD3 Ethernet BD Live player with her purchase. To my surprise, she didn't really have a need for it and gave it to me for free!


I'm wondering if this player will end up being better in than my Panny BD30.


My needs are good PQ and decoding of DTS-MA, Dolby TrueHD and all that good stuff. Is it worth taking my profile 1.0 out of my rack, or do you think it would end up being a wash?


Does one or another have more advanced processing capabilities?


----------



## pentium4borg

I'm a tech enthusiast but a blu-ray/media noob and need help choosing a player to go with my new Panasonic TC-P58V10. My basic requirements are:
Blu-Ray PQ (obviously)
DVD upscaling quality
Load times
Price (to an extent)


I use my Xbox for Netflix and I have wired ethernet, so I don't need a lot of extras. My parents picked up a Samsung BD-P3600 and it seems good (I like the Pandora streaming), I've also been reading about the Panasonic DMP-BD60 which I can get for about $100 less than the Samsung.


Should I go with one of these two or are there any other players I should consider?


Thanks.


----------



## Mklemovitch

pentium4borg -


Look at the JVC XV-BP1. It meets all four of your requirements: 1. Blu-Ray PQ is pretty close on all players. 2. The JVC has great upscaling quality. It uses the Mediatek chipset. 3. Its model thread on the forum is titled "fast-loading". It is among the fastest of all Blu-Ray players with respect to load time. 4. It can be had for under $125. See the pricing thread for some postings.


I bought two early this month - one for my and one for my parents as Christmas presents. No regrets. It doesn't have Netflix etc. but like you I didn't need that.


----------



## Jim McC

Are there any players that have excellent upconverting(and of course Blu-ray) image quality, that has a COAXIAL digital output? I love my BD60, but I need another player with coaxial. Thanks.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/17832219
> 
> 
> Are there any players that have excellent upconverting(and of course Blu-ray) image quality, that has a COAXIAL digital output? I love my BD60, but I need another player with coaxial. Thanks.



You should buy the player that has the features and performance you desire, then use an optical->coax converter if necessary. Monoprice has a cheap one here.


----------



## ArtT

Eiger,

I believe these players are OEM'd by Funai, who makes similar players sold under multiple brand names. Check out the thread on these players...it is very active so should be on the first page of this bluray hardware forum.


----------



## leckig

what about a player that can:

- upconvert well for my 60 inch screen

- do netflix, pandora, amazon on demand, hulu, youtube

- accept a flash drive or a portable hard drive with music, divx, pictures


no need for wi-fi.


as an added feature: can be unlocked to multiregion.

thanks!


ps. is there one with build in internet browser supporting flash?


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leckig* /forum/post/17832721
> 
> 
> what about a player that can:
> 
> Ps. Is there one with build in internet browser supporting flash?



ps3


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/17832219
> 
> 
> Are there any players that have excellent upconverting(and of course Blu-ray) image quality, that has a COAXIAL digital output? I love my BD60, but I need another player with coaxial. Thanks.



My sony s360 had coax out and pretty good upconverting. They're good players and pretty inexpensive these days. Sold mine recently to get a streaming one.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leckig* /forum/post/17832721
> 
> 
> what about a player that can:
> 
> - upconvert well for my 60 inch screen
> 
> - do netflix, pandora, amazon on demand, hulu, youtube
> 
> - accept a flash drive or a portable hard drive with music, divx, pictures
> 
> 
> no need for wi-fi.
> 
> 
> as an added feature: can be unlocked to multiregion.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> ps. is there one with build in internet browser supporting flash?



Wow. You don't ask for much, do you.


----------



## Doug O

1) Stream from computer to player. Never mind the streaming services. Here in Canada the providers may be years behind with content delivery. If they want me to go out in 40 below weather (like today) to rent a movie they are insane! Streaming from free services would be okay. Any cheap (under $150CAD) players that can do this?


2) Play Divx/Xvid and MKV files. I see that even many high end units can't.


3) Wireless connection. We seem to get the short end of the stick sometimes. The Insignia for Canada (NS-BRDVD3-CA) hasn't got the wireless connectivity the US counterpart has, nor the streaming capability. The forum admins in their support community don't seem to want to reply to questions as to if the machines can be uncrippled, so maybe it isn't possible. Wired connection will be okay but I'll need about 100 feet of cable to do so. I thought we were trying to get away from all that? I can get a wireless bridge that can be connected to the player and that will apparently work but only if I buy from the US. The Canadian prices are outrageous.


4) A little more respect for the Canadian market would be nice. Even CNET doesn't seem to review stuff that is made for markets outside the USA such as ours. This place is one of the best sources of info I've used for all these years...


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/17832402
> 
> 
> You should buy the player that has the features and performance you desire, then use an optical->coax converter if necessary. Monoprice has a cheap one here.



Thanks, but I'm trying to avoid more clutter. I'm trying to find a digital audio cable with optical on one end, and coaxial on the other end. Does anyone know where I can find this cable?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/17834253
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I'm trying to avoid more clutter. I'm trying to find a digital audio cable with optical on one end, and coaxial on the other end. Does anyone know where I can find this cable?



The cable designs and interfaces are completely different. An adapter in the middle is the best you can do.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/17834253
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I'm trying to avoid more clutter. I'm trying to find a digital audio cable with optical on one end, and coaxial on the other end. Does anyone know where I can find this cable?



Converting photons into electrons still needs circuitry, sorry. This thing is 2x3 inches; I think you may be able to hide it.


----------



## mdsniper7

I need a player under 200 that just is the fastest and best for upconverting and lu ray quailty who is it and what is it. THanx


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/17834303
> 
> 
> The cable designs and interfaces are completely different. An adapter in the middle is the best you can do.



Thanks, I didn't know that. I may just upgrade my receiver.


----------



## quikric

Need advice for a Bedroom player that will connect directly to a 26'' 720p LCD.

I dont need any wi-fi ( which neither have ) or streaming, just a solid problem free player that will play both Blu ray and sd-DVD with no pausing, playback issues.

I read the Panny had issues, but have read that firmware 2.2 has for the most part resolved the pause problem.

Thought the Sony was known to be both reliable and problem free as well as being known for playing all discs thrown at it, then was on Amazon.com reading the reviews, and saw alot of complaints, so.....









CNET review says the Panny handles DVD better than the Sony, but on 26'' would it be noticeable?

Advice needed please.

Thanks to everyone in advance.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quikric* /forum/post/17837048
> 
> 
> CNET review says the Panny handles DVD better than the Sony, but on 26'' would it be noticeable?



No, especially not a 720p.


----------



## scuba_steve

FYI, the Panasonic BD60K has a $40 instant rebate on B&H until midnight (next 45 minutes or so)...just in case anyone is leaning that way.


----------



## battscrew

is there a site that rates players on pq and aq? in various price points?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *battscrew* /forum/post/17838640
> 
> 
> is there a site that rates players on pq and aq? in various price points?



Have you seen Winston's chart here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1156535 


Blu-ray PQ does not vary much between players. DVD a bit more so.


-Bill


----------



## Spinal Tap

I am new to the BRP chat, while I have a higher end system for HT it is about 5 yrs older. I also never added 2 more speakers so it's a true 5.1

I noticed at the beginning of this thread a regular DVD was spoken as SD DVD? This is a bit confusing since I though I read it was 480p years ago? Maybe it is called SD as compared to BR? My AVR doesn't have HDMI so I get that I must get a player that decodes analog out, but will I need a new player if I upgrade the AVR in a yr or 2? ( I would rather do this once the right way!)

Also if you are using a native 720p RP display how limited are you in regards to upconverting sd DVDs, and how limited is the BR PQ?

Ive put off the BR purchase for I did not notice a huge difference when visiting friends who have the 1080p display and BRP.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spinal Tap* /forum/post/17838708
> 
> 
> I am new to the BRP chat, while I have a higher end system for HT it is about 5 yrs older. I also never added 2 more speakers so it's a true 5.1
> 
> I noticed at the beginning of this thread a regular DVD was spoken as SD DVD? This is a bit confusing since I though I read it was 480p years ago? Maybe it is called SD as compared to BR? My AVR doesn't have HDMI so I get that I must get a player that decodes analog out, but will I need a new player if I upgrade the AVR in a yr or 2? ( I would rather do this once the right way!)
> 
> Also if you are using a native 720p RP display how limited are you in regards to upconverting sd DVDs, and how limited is the BR PQ?
> 
> Ive put off the BR purchase for I did not notice a huge difference when visiting friends who have the 1080p display and BRP.



DVD is 480i (NTSC), which is standard definition. "SD DVD" was probably employed to make the distinction between standard definition and (at the time) future high definition media, particularly the now defunct HD DVD.


All BR players have HDMI. If you get one with analog out now you can use the HDMI output in the future.


Are you talking about HDMI or component video to your 720p RP?


There is no restriction on upscaling DVD over HDMI, but over component it is limited to 480i and 480p. Your display will do the scaling anyway.


BR can do 720p over HDMI and component. This is still high definition and an improvement over SD. How much of an improvement, and how much better 1080 would be depends on many factors: screen size, seating distance, display type, source material and viewing preferences.


-Bill


----------



## Spinal Tap

Thanks Bill for the response.


> Quote:
> Are you talking about HDMI or component video to your 720p RP?



I am using HDMI to watch movies atm from a sony HDMI SD DVD player.


It seems I may need a new HDMI1.3 cable?

The only components I use are from the cable box to the TV for it will not enable it's hdmi output.


> Quote:
> BR can do 720p over HDMI and component. This is still high definition and an improvement over SD. How much of an improvement, and how much better 1080 would be depends on many factors: screen size, seating distance, display type, source material and viewing preferences.



I have a 50" screen and it still has a great picture.(1 bulb replacement)


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spinal Tap* /forum/post/17838909
> 
> 
> Thanks Bill for the response.
> 
> 
> I am using HDMI to watch movies atm from a sony HDMI SD DVD player.
> 
> 
> It seems I may need a new HDMI1.3 cable?



No, not for Blu-ray video. HDMI 1.3 is required if you want to stream the new high-def audio codecs to a compatible receiver, but that is in the future for you, right?


The cables are physically the same anyway.


-Bill


----------



## Spinal Tap




> Quote:
> No, not for Blu-ray video. HDMI 1.3 is required if you want to stream the new high-def audio codecs to a compatible receiver, but that is in the future for you, right?



Will the HDMI 3.1 be cross compatable, for I would rather grab one now to use, since i have already begun to eye the new AVR's ?

These BR players that output analog, for AVR's that lack HDMI, what are they called, or how are they decribed, so I can avoid the others while I research the one for me?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spinal Tap* /forum/post/17839285
> 
> 
> Will the HDMI 3.1 be cross compatable, for I would rather grab one now to use, since i have already begun to eye the new AVR's ?
> 
> These BR players that output analog, for AVR's that lack HDMI, what are they called, or how are they decribed, so I can avoid the others while I research the one for me?



All HDMI cabling in use now is compatible; same wiring, same connectors.


For use without an HDMI receiver, analog 5.1/7.1 is the usual tag. It is the most capable non-HDMI audio connection method. Some players also have digital coax or optical outputs which many people are using.


-Bill


----------



## Spinal Tap

thank you Bill

that should point me in the right direction.


----------



## BIslander

hdmi.org has lots of information about each HDMI revision.


1.1 added DVD-Audio support.

1.2 added SACD support.

1.3 added high speed support for features such as deep color along with support for TrueHD, etc bitstreams.


For cables, there are two types - Category 1 (standard) and Category 2 (high speed). Get Cat 2 cables. HDMI says vendors can no longer use version numbers in cable descriptions. There's no such thing as a 1.3a cable. It's a Standard or High Speed cable.


Of course, HDMI has announced 1.4, which will include etheret, return audio, 3D, and some other features.


----------



## Spinal Tap

Yes great link, and if you can think of another dealing with current BR information feel free.

I have noticed a few BR players that are very high priced,(over $1K) could these offer more or just a bunch of useless extras?

I am heading out to BB to take the first step, and chat it up with the Magnolia guys.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spinal Tap* /forum/post/17839892
> 
> 
> Yes great link, and if you can think of another dealing with current BR information feel free.
> 
> I have noticed a few BR players that are very high priced,(over $1K) could these offer more or just a bunch of useless extras?
> 
> I am heading out to BB to take the first step, and chat it up with the Magnolia guys.



Uselessness is subjective. Expensive players are mainly for the audiophile market, for which there is no upper limit on price.


-Bill


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spinal Tap* /forum/post/17839892
> 
> 
> I am heading out to BB to take the first step, and chat it up with the Magnolia guys.



Talk about useless....


----------



## Spinal Tap

Yes Bill, Poor choice of words" one persons trash is anothers treasure"


BIslander, we no longer have any options in our area outside of BB,HHGregg, so I am screwed. The other is a specialty HT store and they only sell what they install.(or they mark it up so high you won't want it)

So while @ Magnolia they definately don't carry the OPPO, which seems to be an online only.


----------



## UncleMilt

I've read and read, but I want to make sure I've got this all straight in regards to Sony's Blu-ray models:

*S360* - basic player
*BX2* - basically the S360 with an HDMI cable and a lighted remote (offered thru Costco and Sam's Club)
*S560* - the S360 with built-in Wi-Fi, but doesn't offer online streaming
*N460* - doesn't have Wi-Fi built in, but allows online streaming of Netflix, Amazon, etc. Can add wireless adapter for ~$90


If what I've summarized is accurate, what is the point of the S560's Wi-Fi if you don't have the online streaming that the N460 offers? Why didn't they build Wi-Fi into the player that has online streaming?


Also, is the Netflix streaming over wireless in HD? I have an XBOX, but I don't want to pay for a Gold membership just to access Netflix - not to mention the player is just loud (1st gen). But it may make more sense than paying extra for the N460 plus a wireless adapter.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UncleMilt* /forum/post/17840874
> 
> 
> I've read and read, but I want to make sure I've got this all straight in regards to Sony's Blu-ray models:
> 
> *S360* - basic player
> *BX2* - basically the S360 with an HDMI cable and a lighted remote (offered thru Costco and Sam's Club)
> *S560* - the S360 with built-in Wi-Fi, but doesn't offer online streaming
> *N460* - doesn't have Wi-Fi built in, but allows online streaming of Netflix, Amazon, etc. Can add wireless adapter for ~$90
> 
> 
> If what I've summarized is accurate, what is the point of the S560's Wi-Fi if you don't have the online streaming that the N460 offers? Why didn't they build Wi-Fi into the player that has online streaming?
> 
> 
> Also, is the Netflix streaming over wireless in HD? I have an XBOX, but I don't want to pay for a Gold membership just to access Netflix - not to mention the player is just loud (1st gen). But it may make more sense than paying extra for the N460 plus a wireless adapter.



All good points and excellent questions. Since no sony player does everything you want, why not get one that does? The Insignia NS-WBRDVD is wireless AND does netflix streaming. That's the cheapest. There are others. Unfortunately none have nearly as many content providers as the 460.


All blu-ray players that stream netflix can stream HD, so long as your internet is fast enough (6Mb I think). However don't expect a huge library of HD (720p) streaming content yet. It's pretty limited at the moment.


----------



## Billyh1026

I've narrowed my choices down to the BDP-S360 and DMP-BD60 and I think I have a simple question. Which one should I get and why? This is my 1st BR player so I'm open to comments, questions, and suggestions.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billyh1026* /forum/post/17843019
> 
> 
> I've narrowed my choices down to the BDP-S360 and DMP-BD60 and I think I have a simple question. Which one should I get and why? This is my 1st BR player so I'm open to comments, questions, and suggestions.



Panny plays divx, sony doesn't.


----------



## Spinal Tap

Winston ....Would you say the Pioneer320 is similar to the Elite 23FD? What would the difference be? I have never owned a Pioneer product, but i have always taken AVS advice seriously.

Out of the two was your experience better with the 320? I saw your review at BB site and I believe it was in mid 2009. The reason I am interested in this unit is that you gave it a perfect 5 stars, but many others did also, which tells me there is somthing to this unit.

I didn't however see ABT processing?


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billyh1026* /forum/post/17843019
> 
> 
> I've narrowed my choices down to the BDP-S360 and DMP-BD60 and I think I have a simple question. Which one should I get and why? This is my 1st BR player so I'm open to comments, questions, and suggestions.



The BD60 is better upconverting standard DVD's(according to the pro reviews I've read).


----------



## Billyh1026

Question - Why would I need to ever connect the player I get to the internet?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billyh1026* /forum/post/17846174
> 
> 
> Question - Why would I need to ever connect the player I get to the internet?



BD Live, Streaming, and Firmware Updates.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billyh1026* /forum/post/17846174
> 
> 
> Question - Why would I need to ever connect the player I get to the internet?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17846186
> 
> 
> BD Live, Streaming, and Firmware Updates.



Stephen is correct, but if you want to avoid connecting the player to the internet, that will work fine too. The players you chose can't stream, you can do firmware updates via disc, and you're not really missing anything if you skip BD Live.


----------



## Billyh1026

Thanks guys. That's kind of what I thought. I was hoping I wouldn't need it for updates. I use my Tivo for Netflix and don't really care about any other streams like Pandora, etc. From what I've read BD Live is just extra frilly stuff like wallpapers, chats, etc right? All I want to do is watch my movie and have an incredible visual and audio experience. The 2 players I listed above (BDP-S360 or DMP-BD60) are pretty much what I need right?


After I get my BR player figured out I'll be off to the Amps & Speakers forums to get those 2 nailed down. Any help on those 2 pieces of equipiment is appreciated also as I'll be starting (what seems to be a quest) not knowing a thing about either.


btw, Stephen...killer setup you've got there!! I'm jealous.


----------



## HiHoStevo

I really appreciated the spread-sheet on Bluray Player Audio support....


Is there anything like this for video playback quality? Both on BR discs and up-conversion of standard DVD's??


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/17848485
> 
> 
> I really appreciated the spread-sheet on Bluray Player Audio support....
> 
> 
> Is there anything like this for video playback quality? Both on BR discs and up-conversion of standard DVD's??



The general consensus is the BR quality is very close across players.


For DVD, look at that column in Winston's chart: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1156535 


-Bill


----------



## Spinal Tap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spinal Tap* /forum/post/17843336
> 
> 
> Winston ....Would you say the Pioneer320 is similar to the Elite 23FD? What would the difference be? I have never owned a Pioneer product, but i have always taken AVS advice seriously.
> 
> Out of the two was your experience better with the 320? I saw your review at BB site and I believe it was in mid 2009. The reason I am interested in this unit is that you gave it a perfect 5 stars, but many others did also, which tells me there is somthing to this unit.
> 
> I didn't however see ABT processing?



Maybe it was a dumb question, I have never owned a pioneer product in my life, so I wouldn't know that Pioneer is fading out, and that they put out some superior products . After 12 hrs of reading posts I eventually found these things out and grabbed a 320!


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/17848592
> 
> 
> The general consensus is the BR quality is very close across players.
> 
> 
> For DVD, look at that column in Winston's chart: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1156535
> 
> 
> -Bill



Bill thank you for that link!!


It was very helpful.


Have there been any upconversion reports on the Insignia that BB sells (it was not on the spreadsheet)?


I am looking for a secondary BD player for the family room, but I would still like it to have excellent upconversion capability and Netflix. Load times are not that big of a deal to me, but PQ is.


----------



## agogley

Winston:


I have a Panny BD35. I need a second BR player, so I was thinking of getting a new player for my media room and moving the BD35 downstairs. I use a Pioner Elite SC05 receiver and NEC 61" PDP, so I'm always inclined towards Pioneer. But the Panny at $125 looks like a great bargain for performance. It also appears faster than the Pio, looks attractive. I'm only concerned because I still rent and watch a lot of DVDs so I would want good DVD playback. I'm considering the Pio 320 or Elite version, the Panny BD60 (I like my 35 and I love the look), and the Samsung 3600 (only because it appears to be so fast with good DVD playback according to CNET). You didn't rate the Samsung any higher than the Panny for DVD playback so that makes me lean back towards the Panny. Any thoughts?


Fantastic comparison chart, BTW.


----------



## funkyblue

Hello,


I'm looking for advice on what to purchase.


Basically want a player that is:


1. Cheap (Am willing to spend a little more if need be)

2. Has Blu-Ray (Ability to be region free or change via a code would be nice but not essential)

3. Ability for Region Free DVD/Upscale DVD's to 1080

4. Dvix playability (Via USB)


I've looked at the BD370 AND 390 but if I could find anything else cheaper that does all that. Brand is not important. I can get the LG BD390 for $410AUD but if I could get something cheaper it would be good.


Thanks


----------



## csun213

Hi guys, need a little help here.


First, I don't know anything about Blue Ray however I have heard that Blue Ray player will have a better Picture quality when playing regular DVD vs upconvert DVD player. Is this true?


I would llke to purchase a DVD player that will give the best picture quality playing regular DVD on a 73 in TV.


The DVD player will only play regular DVD since my mom watches Chinese soap opera DVDs that I purchase for her when I travel to China. I had to purchase a DVD player with HDMI in China since most of the DVD players here in the U.S. will not play Chinese DVDs. This was before I found this forum and learned about making some DVD players here in the U.S. region free.


I have just purchased a Yamaha 1800 since I have read that it does have pretty good picture quality however it was no better than the Chinese DVD player I brought back so I am looking for another one that will have a better picture quality. I am hoping that Blue Ray players will have better picture quality but I just don't know enough about Blue ray players.


I have started a thread in the Blue Ray player section asking the same question but I thought I might get more response here.


If Blue Ray player does give a better picture quality, I am going to try to find a Blue ray player when I go to China in a couple of month but I have never seen one since China does not produce any Blue Ray videos however I am hoping they will sell them to play the Blue Ray dvd movies that they import from the U.S.


Sorry for being so long but I am just trying to get the correct information from the experts here since I just don't know where else to go. Thanks for any help.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csun213* /forum/post/17851896
> 
> 
> Hi guys, need a little help here.
> 
> 
> First, I don't know anything about Blue Ray however I have heard that Blue Ray player will have a better Picture quality when playing regular DVD vs upconvert DVD player. Is this true?



No, there is no general rule. It could go either way depending on the gear involved.


-Bill


----------



## snmhanson

I am the proud new owner of a Panasonic BD60. I like the player so far and the price was right. I am looking for a second player for our more dedicated theatre/game room and am trying to decide if I should go with the same or similar player or step it up a bit. First off, we are going to be getting a projector and ~100" screen for the room so that is certainly a factor. Second, I will eventually be getting a pre/pro to replce the current Marantz 5003 that is in the rrom right now so theoretically, decent upconversion will be in the pipeline.


As far as the player, I was initially thinking another BD60 or similar (Sony 360?) player would do the trick and this post was originally going to be to get recommendations on a player around those prices. However, given such a large screen am starting to think that maybe I should prioritize SD upconversion when looking at a player (Oppo?). On the other hand, I could also just let the pre/pro or projector handle the upconversion. So I guess this is just a broad based question as to what I should get for that room. Another BD60? A direct competitor to the BD60 such as the Sony 360? Step it up to an Oppo? Maybe a closeout Pioneer? A Denon 2500 for ~$300? Wait to see what Oppo is bringing out later this month?


I should add that I don't care much about added extras such as streaming and I also doubt I would use the advanced audio functions such as SACD and DVD-A found on the universal players. Basically I am after the best picture and surround sound reproduction and the best VALUE, not necissarily lowest price - but all else being equal I will take the lowest price. Quicker load times would be nice but I'm not exactly dissapointed with the BD60 times so far.


Thanks for any input,


Matt


I just stumbled upon the BR comparison chart. Pretty impressive collection of data. I think I am leaning towards waiting to see what Oppo comes out with. My hoped are that they will drop the universal player features and keep the superior video processing of the 83, but if their new offering doesn't fit my needs I may just get the 83. Five hundred dollars isn't exactly chump change though, so if I don't feel like spending that much money I will likely go with another BD60. However, my mind is not made up so please continue offering any advice that may be relevant. Thanks again!


----------



## rdclark

Matt, I'd suggest that the decision about a pre/pro will profoundly affect your choice of a player -- or vice-versa -- but that the potential price swing in the pre/pro market is much larger than in BD players. You're right to want the best upconversion with a large projection display. If you buy the Oppo, you will then be able to choose a pre/pro without worrying about its video processing; you could even delay the pre/pro decision and get a mid-range AVR for a while if money is tight. But if you buy a player with lesser upconversion or the other video processing features that make the Oppo special, you may end up needing them in a pre/pro and ultimately spend more money, sooner.


I'm not an Oppo owner, but one of the things I find attractive about it is how much of the video processing load it takes off of the other equipment in the system, and how that can in some situations actually turn it into a bargain.


----------



## mjn

What exactly does DIVX playback mean? That avi files can be played via a hard drive connected through USB.


Is AVI the only format supported?


Do any players stream from a share on a PC? Through Wi-fi? through Ethernet?


Or is the streaming strickly through Netflix or similar internet service?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjn* /forum/post/17856163
> 
> 
> What exactly does DIVX playback mean? That avi files can be played via a hard drive connected through USB.
> 
> 
> Is AVI the only format supported?
> 
> 
> Do any players stream from a share on a PC? Through Wi-fi? through Ethernet?
> 
> 
> Or is the streaming strickly through Netflix or similar internet service?



Some players are supporting DLNA, a method of accessing media files across a network or even streaming them from online sources. The file formats supported varies.


This can be done over wired or wireless ethernet. It is easy to add wireless to any player with an ethernet port.


If you want to do a lot of this you might look at a media server appliance rather than a Blu-ray player: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=39 


-Bill


----------



## kizzo

This is a great thread, and most of the questions that I wanted to ask were answered... now I will go ahead and order my new player on Amazon.com.


Thanks guys!


----------



## Mazor

So kizzo, what did you order?


----------



## Bunga99

I currently have a PS3 fat that I want to replace with a new blu ray player.

Here's my criteria.


New player has to have:
Fast Loading
Divx Playback
Netflix streaming via wifi (wireless)
Bitstream HD audio to reciever (Onkyo 805)
has to be quiet
has to be flawless or close to flawless when playing Blu ray disc (I've read in the past a lot of players have some issues playing certain disc).
Also has to have the ability to shut off or dim the lights/display on the blu ray player itself so its not annoying in a dark room.

If it can play regular DVDs better than my Ps3 or my HD-DVD A2 player, thats a plus but not mandatory as I still have my A2 for that.


I am looking to spend about 250 to maybe 300 tops. Please let me know your suggestions.


This will be used in my humble Home Theather which consist of Pioneer Kuro 5080, Onkyo 805 Reciever, Saphire 5 speaker surrounds and HSU VTF3-MK2 sub set up. All help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## corvairfan

Confused as heck.


-1994 Onkyo receiver with Dolby Pro Logic, analog inputs only no digital capabilities. Use 5.1 surround...actually 5..no subwoofer connector but surround still is great to me Not upgrading anytime soon.


-New 50" plasma.

-1mbps basic Verizon DSL

-Lots of regular dvd's. Still buy used dvd's and don't see a lot of BR purchases yet

-Have a card reader on Panasonic plasma.

-Would use the memory card/usb feature to playback audio and video files on occasion.

-May play cd's on occasion.


So, what do I need for a BR player given these slow speed DSL speeds CAN I EVEN STREAM?, analog audio requirements, heavy SD dvd and maybe occasional flashdrive/card playback?


Thank you.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corvairfan* /forum/post/17861814
> 
> 
> So, what do I need for a BR player given these slow speed DSL speeds CAN I EVEN STREAM?



You can forget streaming. If you have netflix already, you can just stream it from you pc as a test. When I had 1mb DSL, it worked, but the quality was terrible. It will be about the same on a streaming player. For good quality SD, you probably need at least 3mb, and for HD, at least 6mb.


For audio, you need a player with a full set of analog outs. However, considering the higher cost of such a player, you're better off just upgrading your receiver with that money. A new receiver would be ideal of course, but even a slightly newer receiver with at least optical/coax will be a big improvement. My 10 year old receiver sounds great even without HD audio capability.


----------



## electronicthroat

I got an LG 390 player for Christmas and love everything about it except one thing....the lip sync problem. Had the same problem with my LG LH90 and exchanged it for a Toshiba 55SVU670 and love it. So I'm done with LG products.


I'm going to exchange the LG 390 and get something else. The problem is I don't know what to get. My budget is $300. I really want one that has Netflix capabilities. It doesn't have to be wireless though. I do not have an audio/video receiver. I just run the player straight to the TV using HDMI, so I don't have the advantage of having a lip sync adjustment. I know probably most people on these forums have an audio/video receiver though.


I want to stay away from Samsung as they have reports of lip syncing problems. I've been looking at the Sony BDP-N460. And are the Panasonic players good?


Anyways, any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Stanton

If you want Netflix, then your options are limited. I'm happy with my Samsung 2550 (I use Netflix and Pandora more than I thought I would), and while some Samsung players have issues, I don't see lip-sync being one of them.


----------



## electronicthroat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stanton* /forum/post/17862180
> 
> 
> If you want Netflix, then your options are limited. I'm happy with my Samsung 2550 (I use Netflix and Pandora more than I thought I would), and while some Samsung players have issues, I don't see lip-sync being one of them.



Do you run yours through an audio/video receiver?


----------



## Dygital17

So I've been using Philips DVP642 DVD player, which in additions to regular DVD's plays video files recorded on a regular CD- and DVD media in pretty much any format you throw at it, i.e. AVI, MP4, DIVX, XVID, Quicktime, etc.


I was wondering if there is a similar Blu Ray Player currently or soon to be on the market, which in addition to DVD's and Blu Ray Disks will play many or all of the video formats files simply written to a USB, CD, or a DVD media.


----------



## mjn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/17856382
> 
> 
> Some players are supporting DLNA, a method of accessing media files across a network or even streaming them from online sources. The file formats supported varies.
> 
> 
> This can be done over wired or wireless ethernet. It is easy to add wireless to any player with an ethernet port.
> 
> 
> If you want to do a lot of this you might look at a media server appliance rather than a Blu-ray player: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forum...aysprune=&f=39
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thank you.


Basically I have a theater room, with an XBOX360, it can connect to Netflix and a PC on my network to watch AVI files, and a few other formats.


Really All I want to do is bring that functionality to my upstairs flat screen. Netflix is not that important, but playing AVIs would be great. It would be a little easier if the BR player could pull the files off of a local PC, but if I could load the files on a USB hard drive and just plug it in, that would be fine.


So just regarding DIVX playback. Can I watch files off of a USB hard drive via USB on a DIVX cable BR player?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjn* /forum/post/17862928
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Basically I have a theater room, with an XBOX360, it can connect to Netflix and a PC on my network to watch AVI files, and a few other formats.
> 
> 
> Really All I want to do is bring that functionality to my upstairs flat screen. Netflix is not that important, but playing AVIs would be great. It would be a little easier if the BR player could pull the files off of a local PC, but if I could load the files on a USB hard drive and just plug it in, that would be fine.
> 
> 
> So just regarding DIVX playback. Can I watch files off of a USB hard drive via USB on a DIVX cable BR player?



Yes, probably, but check the specs of any player you are interested in. There might have been issue on some models where media files were supported on data disc but not USB. I really don't remember the specifics.


-Bill


----------



## kbridge

Looking at finally getting a BD player. I do have Netflix and am thinking streaming would be fun. Could do wired or wireless connection. (Wired would entail a bit of work running the wire)

What I have:

Mitsu 1080p projector

120 screen

Onkyo 875 (upconverts the current SD DVD's - would the PQ on a BD player would be better?)

7.1 sound

DTV programming


Thanks!


----------



## Bauer83

I have done as much reading as I can find, but hopefully some of you more experienced Blu people (finally converting from the HD DVD side) could assist me. I was given what looked to be an amazing deal on the Onkyo DV-BD507 that put it within 40 dollars CDN of the Samsung BD-P1600. I can't seem to find too many review or owners reviews of the Onkyo, and wonder what player would be the better option for straight Blu-Ray performance.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## chazas

Arrgh. I just received a JVC XB-BP1 and the blue lights are so bright I can't focus on anything else. I tried taping over them with black electrical tape, but where my equipment is it looks terrible, so I'm going to return it.


My current hookup is component rather than HDMI, for several reasons, with an optical audio cable. So I need a player that send out as good quality output through component as through HDMI, which leaves out the Oppo.


For future changes in my system, I would like a player that will output simultaneously through HDMI and component. I would like for the player to have decent upscaling so I can take advantage of that when and if I reconfigure my system.


My current receiver doesn't have separate analog audio inputs, so that's not necessary.


I do not need streaming - I have that through Tivo.


Budget isn't crucial, though I would like to stay under $250 or so if possible.


My current receiver is a Denon, so if there's a Denon model that would work, that would be great, as it would look good on the shelf.










Any suggestions from the experts?


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chazas* /forum/post/17870490
> 
> 
> Arrgh. I just received a JVC XB-BP1 and the blue lights are so bright I can't focus on anything else. I tried taping over them with black electrical tape, but where my equipment is it looks terrible, so I'm going to return it.
> 
> 
> My current hookup is component rather than HDMI, for several reasons, with an optical audio cable. So I need a player that send out as good quality output through component as through HDMI, which leaves out the Oppo.
> 
> 
> For future changes in my system, I would like a player that will output simultaneously through HDMI and component. I would like for the player to have decent upscaling so I can take advantage of that when and if I reconfigure my system.
> 
> 
> My current receiver doesn't have separate analog audio inputs, so that's not necessary.
> 
> 
> I do not need streaming - I have that through Tivo.
> 
> 
> Budget isn't crucial, though I would like to stay under $250 or so if possible.
> 
> 
> My current receiver is a Denon, so if there's a Denon model that would work, that would be great, as it would look good on the shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions from the experts?



Where are you returning the player? I might want to go buy it after you return it.


fafner


----------



## electronicthroat

Do you guys think it would be wise to wait until after the CES announced players are released to purchase a BDP?


----------



## accohn12

Hi, I have a LN-46A550 (Samsung 46" 60Hz) and am looking for a bluray player that has Wi-Fi and Netflix/Pandora streaming. I'm looking to spend about $250 max, and have been leaning towards the BD-P3600, however I have been reading a LOT of negative reviews. I would like to stick w/ Sammy, simply to utilize the Anynet (or whatever that's called) functionality, but I am by all means open for suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronicthroat* /forum/post/17870809
> 
> 
> Do you guys think it would be wise to wait until after the CES announced players are released to purchase a BDP?



If you need a BD player and can find one with features that will work for you at a price you can afford you should buy it now, it seems to me. If you use the promise of something better on the horizon, you will theoretically never buy a BD player because there is always a better one being promised for later on. That's just the way of the world where consumer electronics are concerned.


----------



## aljthree

with a Denon 788 or would I be missing out on some audio features perhaps. Kinda lost when it comes to all of the audio formats between players and avrs anymore and what the avr can/cannot do . Will not need any Netflix features, I'll let the Xbox handle that. Also, will the 2500 make a decent cd player. I've heard analog is the best route for music, but beleive this one is HDMI only? Would like to keep everythig Denon if all's equal, but not firm on that if I would be better going a different route for the same money. The oppo's are not in reach right now.


----------



## techowiz

Help With Decision

I am looking at my first Blue Ray DVD Player. The (2) choices I have narrowed it down to (based on budget) are the Pannasonic DMP BD60 and JVC XV BP-11.

Which is the BEST overall player? (Performance/Reliability etc)


----------



## Crash11

Try this one Techowiz...

http://www.brandsmartusa.com/Product...pid=2002152&f= 


From what I've read it's an excellent blu-ray player at that price point. It's a step up from the BP11.


----------



## grundle

Here are my circumstances:


Have a Tivo-HD, so Netflix is not important.

DVD playback quality is important.

Would be nice to be able to play DIVX via ethernet or USB stick.


And lastly - I have $150 in gift cards to Best Buy, so it has to be available there!


Looking at the Sony BDP-S360, any of the Insignia models, Samsung P1600, etc.


----------



## hobbes9

I've got to have a Netflix playing BD. So the question I have is should I go for a new LG BD-370 or a refurb'd Sammy 3600. Getting shy about the Sammy as this new player will be replacing a 2550 that will no longer play BDs.


----------



## henryso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/17844052
> 
> 
> The BD60 is better upconverting standard DVD's(according to the pro reviews I've read).



I picked Sony BDP-S360 over Panny BD60. According to PC Magazine, S360 is better than BD60 at upconverting DVDs in their reviews of Blu-ray players. S360 scored 121/130 and BD60 only scored 83/130 on HQV Benchmark DVD tests. Both have excellent Blu-ray PQ.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grundle* /forum/post/17881965
> 
> 
> Here are my circumstances:
> 
> 
> Have a Tivo-HD, so Netflix is not important.
> 
> DVD playback quality is important.
> 
> Would be nice to be able to play DIVX via ethernet or USB stick.
> 
> 
> And lastly - I have $150 in gift cards to Best Buy, so it has to be available there!
> 
> 
> Looking at the Sony BDP-S360, any of the Insignia models, Samsung P1600, etc.



Of those, only the samsung can play divx. Insignia can play xvid, mkv, mpg, etc., but no divx. Sony can't play any.


----------



## lqaddict

Need some help deciding on the Sony BD player.

Costco is having a sale on BDP-BX2 at $109.00 after $70 instant savings, how is it different from Sony's BDP-S360? Amazon lists BDP-S360 at $124.

I am looking for no bells and whistles BD player that provides the latest audio codecs and very good PQ on BD as well as upconverted DVD's. Looking specifically for Sony brand to integrate it with HT-SS360 HTiB system.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lqaddict* /forum/post/17884901
> 
> 
> Need some help deciding on the Sony BD player.
> 
> Costco is having a sale on BDP-BX2 at $109.00 after $70 instant savings, how is it different from Sony's BDP-S360? Amazon lists BDP-S360 at $124.
> 
> I am looking for no bells and whistles BD player that provides the latest audio codecs and very good PQ on BD as well as upconverted DVD's. Looking specifically for Sony brand to integrate it with HT-SS360 HTiB system.



The BX2 is a 360 plus a backlit remote and HDMI cable in the box. So you're getting more for less with the BX2.


----------



## Dafunky1

I know these two are in different classes but I got them on boxing day and am trying to figure out if the Sony is better than the Samsung. I've read some review and some of the posts in here but I'm getting a bit overwhelmed.

I paid $199 for the Sony and $139 for the Samsung. I ok to keep the Sony if its a better product.


Thought and considerations please?!


----------



## lqaddict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17885040
> 
> 
> The BX2 is a 360 plus a backlit remote and HDMI cable in the box. So you're getting more for less with the BX2.



Excellent. Thank you!


----------



## henryso

Just picked up a BDP-BX2 (S360) at Costco today, set it up and played a few DVDs. I have to say the PQ of SD DVD upconversion is excellent, much better than my 3 years old Panny upconvert DVD player. BX2 at $109 is a great deal.


----------



## grundle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17884722
> 
> 
> Of those, only the samsung can play divx. Insignia can play xvid, mkv, mpg, etc., but no divx. Sony can't play any.



if the dvd upconvert is most important to me, which player would you pick?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grundle* /forum/post/17886177
> 
> 
> if the dvd upconvert is most important to me, which player would you pick?



Sony.


----------



## semi-pro

Okay, I'm all over the place here but hopefully someone can give me some direction.


I'm about to buy a Harmon Kardan AVR2600 or 3600 (undecided which, but it will be one of those). Am running a 5.1 system with Paradigm center, monitor and sub and B+W rear speakers. Current TV is LG 60" LCD. I will be connecting my new Blu-ray thru HDMI.


I'm trying to decide which Blu-ray player will be best for this system taking into account that it is very important that it upconvert my regular dvds well (I have a lot of them), have an internet connection (wired or wireless - doesn't matter) for Netflix and hopefully Pandora, and give me the best quality picture. I have a list of players I'm considering after doing exhaustive research on my own. They are from most likely to least likely:


Pioneer 320

Elite BDP23FD

Sony BDP S1000ES

LG BD390

Harman Kardon BDR-1


Now I know the price range is big but I really need to know that it's worthwhile for me to spend an extra two or three hundred dollars for the pricier models - or am I going to be as happy with something more reasonable? Is there anything else I should be looking at? Any advice or direction will be greatly appreciated.


Thanks,

Semi


----------



## abz

Hi: New to the forum. Similar request as in the last post but I am looking for a recommendation for a BD player to be used with a JVC HD2K projector. Presently, I do not want to change anything else in my system. I am currently using a Pioneer Elite DV 59AVi DVD player which I am fairly happy with for standard DVDs. I will need to use a HDMI to DVI converter cable as the projector only accepts DVI. Would like the best quality picture for Blue Ray Discs and also for playing SD DVDs as well. Would like to stay under $500. Not sure what other questions I need to ask. Thanks for helping me make this decision. Al


----------



## rdclark

IMO, people who want the best available upconversion (particularly those with very large displays) and also want streaming would be better served by not combining the two functions in the same box. Get an Oppo for optical discs, and a Roku box for Netflix etc.


A player like the Oppo is a long-term investment. Whereas your streaming needs (and the available services) could change completely in a year. There is no guarantee that any player manufacturer will update any player's streaming capabilities.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/17892652
> 
> 
> IMO, people who want the best available upconversion (particularly those with very large displays) and also want streaming would be better served by not combining the two functions in the same box. Get an Oppo for optical discs, and a Roku box for Netflix etc.
> 
> 
> A player like the Oppo is a long-term investment. Whereas your streaming needs (and the available services) could change completely in a year. There is no guarantee that any player manufacturer will update any player's streaming capabilities.



You don't have to choose anymore. Oppo has the perfect streaming solution now which will always be up to date:
LINK


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17894820
> 
> 
> You don't have to choose anymore. Oppo has the perfect streaming solution now which will always be up to date:
> LINK



I see the mockup on that page, but neither Netflix nor the other services shown (that I can make out) are available from BluTV yet.


-Bill


----------



## Bonesdad

Need some direction. I got a 46" G10 about a month ago. I need a new BD player. I was originally going to get the PS3 (cuz I could get gaming, BD, and Netflix streaming in one shot). Now I hear Panasonic may be adding Netflix to their VieraCast lineup...so, should I still get the PS3 or just get a nice BD player? I don't really need the console gaming, as I'm more of a PC gamer. If I go for "just" a BD player, what's a good unit with good upconversion and of course, great BD PQ? Panasonic? LG? Samsung? Budget is likely to be $150-$200


----------



## William_K_F

Hello,


I have had a history of failing DVD and Blu-Ray players. It seems that ones under $200 do not last more than a year.


Is there any research out there that shows one brand does better than others?


Seems the main players are Sony, Samsung, Panasonic, OPPO, & LG.


I have experience with both Panasonic and Samsung breaking really quickly. So far the LG one I have in one room hasn't broken, but it has not been used much either. My OPPO DVD player seemed to be quality, but the Blu Ray one they have is $500, so that does not seem like an option yet.


Thanks.


-William


----------



## rkfast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *accohn12* /forum/post/17870899
> 
> 
> Hi, I have a LN-46A550 (Samsung 46" 60Hz) and am looking for a bluray player that has Wi-Fi and Netflix/Pandora streaming. I'm looking to spend about $250 max, and have been leaning towards the BD-P3600, however I have been reading a LOT of negative reviews. I would like to stick w/ Sammy, simply to utilize the Anynet (or whatever that's called) functionality, but I am by all means open for suggestions. Thanks!



Echo, to a "T"


3600 seems like a good machine. Is it?


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abz* /forum/post/17892280
> 
> 
> Hi: New to the forum. Similar request as in the last post but I am looking for a recommendation for a BD player to be used with a JVC HD2K projector. Presently, I do not want to change anything else in my system. *I am currently using a Pioneer Elite DV 59AVi DVD player which I am fairly happy with for standard DVDs.* I will need to use a HDMI to DVI converter cable as the projector only accepts DVI. Would like the best quality picture for Blue Ray Discs *and also for playing SD DVDs as well.* Would like to stay under $500. Not sure what other questions I need to ask. Thanks for helping me make this decision. Al



Those statements seem to be contradictory. If you're using the 59AVi for SD-DVD's, then the only thing you need in a BD player is BD quality. BD quality is virtually identical among players, so just get the cheapest player you can find.


----------



## shemmy

Okay, here's a quick one. I'm moving to BluRay and I just bought an Oppo for the tv where I don't need wireless, Netflix, etc. But now I need a high quality player that has wifi, Netflix, etc., as well as good quality playing of standard DVD. The LG BD390 sounds like it fits the bill, but nobody has any. Does anyone have a suggestion for the next best (or even better) thing?


Many thanks.


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shemmy* /forum/post/17909580
> 
> 
> okay, here's a quick one. I'm moving to bluray and i just bought an oppo for the tv where i don't need wireless, netflix, etc. But now i need a high quality player that has wifi, netflix, etc., as well as good quality playing of standard dvd. The lg bd390 sounds like it fits the bill, but nobody has any. Does anyone have a suggestion for the next best (or even better) thing?
> 
> 
> Many thanks.




+ 1


----------



## abz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/17901064
> 
> 
> Those statements seem to be contradictory. If you're using the 59AVi for SD-DVD's, then the only thing you need in a BD player is BD quality. BD quality is virtually identical among players, so just get the cheapest player you can find.



Thank you Stew4msu for your input: It was my understanding (please correct me if I am wrong) that playing SD DVDs via a BD player resulted in a better quality picture than playing through a standard DVD player. Is this not the case?

I was thinking of just using one player for everything. What you are saying then is to continue using the 59AVi for SD DVDs and get a BD player for BluRay discs. And there is no difference in quality among BD players??

Thank you, Al


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abz* /forum/post/17910866
> 
> 
> Thank you Stew4msu for your input: It was my understanding (please correct me if I am wrong) that playing SD DVDs via a BD player resulted in a better quality picture than playing through a standard DVD player. *Is this not the case?*
> 
> I was thinking of just using one player for everything. What you are saying then is to continue using the 59AVi for SD DVDs and get a BD player for BluRay discs. And there is no difference in quality among BD players??
> 
> Thank you, Al



Depends on the DVD player and the BD player. The 59AVi was/is an outstanding DVD player, second only to Oppo's in PQ. Now, you can get a good upscaling BD player and use it for both, but if you have the space and don't mind additional components, I'd probably just keep the 59avi and get something for just BD playback. And no, the PQ amongst players is the same, the differences come into play regarding SD PQ, build quality, speed, analog outs, universal playback, streaming, etc.


----------



## LeandrodaFL

Curtis, Shearwood and Vision Quest seem to be making "brothers" of Momitsu BDP-899. Not only that, Momitsu also released model BDP-799.


Wich Region free Blue-ray players is the best, and WHY?



You cant simply answer, you need to justify it!!


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shemmy* /forum/post/17909580
> 
> 
> okay, here's a quick one. I'm moving to bluray and i just bought an oppo for the tv where i don't need wireless, netflix, etc. But now i need a high quality player that has wifi, netflix, etc., as well as good quality playing of standard dvd. The lg bd390 sounds like it fits the bill, but nobody has any. Does anyone have a suggestion for the next best (or even better) thing?
> 
> 
> Many thanks.



ps3


----------



## abz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/17910941
> 
> 
> Depends on the DVD player and the BD player. The 59AVi was/is an outstanding DVD player, second only to Oppo's in PQ. Now, you can get a good upscaling BD player and use it for both, but if you have the space and don't mind additional components, I'd probably just keep the 59avi and get something for just BD playback. And no, the PQ amongst players is the same, the differences come into play regarding SD PQ, build quality, speed, analog outs, universal playback, streaming, etc.



Thanks again Stew4msu. Sounds like a reasonable approach. I do like the 59AVi very much. I have a second DVI input available for the BD (will need a HDMI to DVI cable) so that should not be a problem. Will need to also check for another sound input on my PreAmp. Thanks much for your suggestion. Certainly wil save me a few $$. Al


----------



## accohn12

Bump for myself and Rkfast. Any feedback would be appreciated.


Hi, I have a LN-46A550 (Samsung 46" 60Hz) and am looking for a bluray player that has Wi-Fi and Netflix/Pandora streaming. I'm looking to spend about $250 max, and have been leaning towards the BD-P3600, however I have been reading a LOT of negative reviews. I would like to stick w/ Sammy, simply to utilize the Anynet (or whatever that's called) functionality, but I am by all means open for suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LeandrodaFL* /forum/post/17912256
> 
> 
> Curtis, Shearwood and Vision Quest seem to be making "brothers" of Momitsu BDP-899. Not only that, Momitsu also released model BDP-799.
> 
> 
> Wich Region free Blue-ray players is the best, and WHY?)



Curtis Mathis no longer sells BD players. although they seem to be providing firmware updates.


The VisionQuest VQM-1000-BLU has an optical digital audio output but no USB connections. (It also has RCA digital audio and 7.1 analog audio.) VQ is a Canadian company, which may matter to some.


The Momitsu BD players have stereo analog outputs, not 7.1.


I chose the Sherwood BDP-5004 primarily because Sherwood is a reputable A/V company and their equipment is sold by a local A/V store. (It has USB, RCA digital audio and 7.1 analog audio.)


----------



## abz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/17910941
> 
> 
> Depends on the DVD player and the BD player. The 59AVi was/is an outstanding DVD player, second only to Oppo's in PQ. Now, you can get a good upscaling BD player and use it for both, but if you have the space and don't mind additional components, I'd probably just keep the 59avi and get something for just BD playback. And no, the PQ amongst players is the same, the differences come into play regarding SD PQ, build quality, speed, analog outs, universal playback, streaming, etc.



Stew4msu: Have a few questions which came up as a result of reading some ofter threads. As I do have the JVI HD2K projector which has its own scaler (to 1080p), is there any issue/problem with connecting a BD player to this scaler prior to sending the signal to the projector? Do I need to take into consideration using a Bitstreaming vs a Source Direct BD unit? Also what do you mean by upscaling? And if this is important, what units upscale? I am sure you can tell from my questions that I am very new to all this. Thanks for your help, Al


----------



## Mastiffman

Hey gang,


Getting ready to purchase one of these. I'm kind of torn.....


The pioneer doens't have "Netflix" abilities but great quality and Samsung has "Netflix" and other networking options that would be convenient to work with.


Both players will cut my controller "Situation" down by 1 controller being that I already have both cBrands in my current HT system....


The Player will be connected to a Samsung LN52A650 1080p LCD TV...


Any recommendations, opinions or knowledge on either of these players, with good points will be greatly appreciated!


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Browninggold

I currently have a Denon 2500 and I would like something that has ethernet connection for firmware updates. Wifi would be nice but not a necessity. Looked at the PS3 but would rather have a stand alone player. I already have XBox 360 elites. What unit would you buy? Would like to stay around the 200 dollar mark....want one that is dependable/reliable. Already started looking but would like suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Chezbrgr2

Hello, I have a question.


I currently Own a new LG 390 for use in my theatre room 130" Screen Epson HC8100 is the projector, Given to me as a gift for Christmas. I am having some Lip Sync issues with It that cant be corrected. I am stuck with Best buy as my store choice or I would buy an Oppo.


Anyway while I was trying to decided on a different player, I came across an Open Box Pioneer 51FD with no remote and no power cord for 150.00. Manufacture date is June 2008, I am assuming it was used in store for demo, and long forgotten about.


So am I going to see a dramatic improvement in Pic, and Audio quality with this Pioneer compared to my LG! I do use analog Multi channel out to my Onkyo, just prefer the sound over the digital HDMI connection. Is it worth it or not, and back to the drawing board!


This is not a magnolia store so if I want the new Pioneer 320 I have to order it and ship it to me, they go for 299.99.


Which would you use?


----------



## Hawk2

I currently use the HD A20 to watch SD DVD's, but would like to purchase an inexpensive BD player for blu rays and SD DVD's and save the HD A20 for my HD DVD collection. What low cost BD player will match my HD A20 for SD DVD playback? Would like to go with a Sony player to avoid HDMI issues with my Sony DG810 Receiver and Panny PZ700U.


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/17922311
> 
> 
> Hello, I have a question.
> 
> 
> I currently Own a new LG 390 for use in my theatre room 130" Screen Epson HC8100 is the projector, Given to me as a gift for Christmas. I am having some Lip Sync issues with It that cant be corrected. I am stuck with Best buy as my store choice or I would buy an Oppo.
> 
> 
> Anyway while I was trying to decided on a different player, I came across an *Open Box Pioneer 51FD with no remote and no power cord for 150.00*. Manufacture date is June 2008, I am assuming it was used in store for demo, and long forgotten about.
> 
> *So am I going to see a dramatic improvement in Pic, and Audio quality with this Pioneer compared to my LG!* I do use analog Multi channel out to my Onkyo, just prefer the sound over the digital HDMI connection. Is it worth it or not, and back to the drawing board!
> 
> 
> This is not a magnolia store so if I want the new Pioneer 320 I have to order it and ship it to me, they go for 299.99.
> 
> 
> Which would you use?




As for PQ on BDs, there should be no difference in quality. On SD-DVDs, I can't speak for the LG 390 but the 51FD does an excellent job of upconversion. If your projector is good at upconversion, the 51FD also has a "Source Direct" mode.


As for AQ, since you're connecting via multichannel, the 51FD is known to have excellent quality DACs.


Btw, $150 is too much for the 51FD without remote and cord. Best Buy has been clearing these demo units out for $99 over the last few months, with and without those accessories. If you decide to purchase the 51FD, politely mention this to a manager and let him/her know you would be willing to take it off their hands for the $99. In addition, once the manager agrees to this, there's no harm in asking him/her to "check around" their accessory drawers for a remote and/or power cord.










Mike T


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abz* /forum/post/17915620
> 
> 
> Stew4msu: Have a few questions which came up as a result of reading some ofter threads. As I do have the JVI HD2K projector which has its own scaler (to 1080p), is there any issue/problem with connecting a BD player to this scaler prior to sending the signal to the projector?



I'm not sure I understand. The scaler is part of the projector, correct? You would simply connect the BD player to the projector and it would do the scaling. It doesn't have a separate scaler, does it (another piece of equipment)?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abz* /forum/post/17915620
> 
> 
> Do I need to take into consideration using a Bitstreaming vs a Source Direct BD unit?



No.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abz* /forum/post/17915620
> 
> 
> Also what do you mean by upscaling? And if this is important, what units upscale? I am sure you can tell from my questions that I am very new to all this. Thanks for your help, Al



Upscaling is taking a SD DVD and upscaling it to 1080p. Most components upscale. Your projector upscales, your DVD player upscales, BD players upscale and some receivers upscale. The key is finding out which one does it best. You have a very good DVD player, so it probably does fine. Your PJ might be better. A BD player might be better. You have to try the different components and see which one does the upscaling the best.


----------



## mb530

Hi, I bought this player at BJ's. I couldn't get a picture when connecting via HDMI to my Pany 42" Plasma. When I called Sony, they told me a need to connect via component cables because the Pany is not 1080P and the HDMI only works with 1080P TV's. My questions..


1) what will I lose by connecting via component cables vs HDMI? Someone mentioned it will not unconvert std DVD's.

2) should I return the unit and get something like a Pany DMP-BD60K player (around the same price)?

3) the Pany TV only has one HDMI connector anyway so am I better off keeping the Sony connected via component cable and keeping the TV hooked up via HDMI? (note.. I'll probably get a new TV 1080P in around a year).


Thanks..


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike-tee* /forum/post/17923714
> 
> 
> As for PQ on BDs, there should be no difference in quality. On SD-DVDs, I can't speak for the LG 390 but the 51FD does an excellent job of upconversion. If your projector is good at upconversion, the 51FD also has a "Source Direct" mode.
> 
> 
> As for AQ, since you're connecting via multichannel, the 51FD is known to have excellent quality DACs.
> 
> 
> Btw, $150 is too much for the 51FD without remote and cord. Best Buy has been clearing these demo units out for $99 over the last few months, with and without those accessories. If you decide to purchase the 51FD, politely mention this to a manager and let him/her know you would be willing to take it off their hands for the $99. In addition, once the manager agrees to this, there's no harm in asking him/her to "check around" their accessory drawers for a remote and/or power cord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike T



Thank You Very much Mike-Tee, do you know if there are any lip sync issues with this model? I suppose I'll have to update to the new firmware as well? Can that be done without the remote? I have a Harmony 880. I also have alot of DVD's, so upscaling might be worth picking the unit up If I can get it for 100.00


----------



## Mnettsman

Hi! Sending back an LG 977 HTIB and going component. Looking at a Sony STR-DN1000 reciever, Klipsch-Synergy-Quintet-Theater-Speaker system. Now, which Blu Ray player. Must have Net Flix, hardwiring so wireless not necessary. Must keep total cost under $700. Yea I know, tough order to fill. The cost of the receiver and and speakers I have down to $500.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mnettsman

Ahh, errr... I meant Acoustic Research WHT6024 wireless for the speakers. The Klipsch are $50 more. BTW do you all think they are worth it??


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/17924603
> 
> 
> Thank You Very much Mike-Tee, do you know if there are any lip sync issues with this model? I suppose I'll have to update to the new firmware as well? Can that be done without the remote? I have a Harmony 880. I also have alot of DVD's, so upscaling might be worth picking the unit up If I can get it for 100.00



Although, I have my 51FD connected via HDMI for audio and video, I did have it connected via MCH analog for a couple of months to an older Pio AVR. I did not experience any lip sync issues either way.


As for the fw update, you don't need the remote as Pio recommends *only using the buttons on the player* to complete the update. You will need a remote when you have to go into Setup later on, your Harmony should have the necessary Setup command in it's database.


Mike T


----------



## lqaddict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mb530* /forum/post/17924321
> 
> 
> Hi, I bought this player at BJ's. I couldn't get a picture when connecting via HDMI to my Pany 42" Plasma. When I called Sony, they told me a need to connect via component cables because the Pany is not 1080P and the HDMI only works with 1080P TV's. My questions..
> 
> 
> 1) what will I lose by connecting via component cables vs HDMI? Someone mentioned it will not unconvert std DVD's.
> 
> 2) should I return the unit and get something like a Pany DMP-BD60K player (around the same price)?
> 
> 3) the Pany TV only has one HDMI connector anyway so am I better off keeping the Sony connected via component cable and keeping the TV hooked up via HDMI? (note.. I'll probably get a new TV 1080P in around a year).
> 
> 
> Thanks..



This is taken from BDP-S360 which is the same BD player minus the backlit remote and HDMI cable in the box (or so I understand):

For HDMI, the output-resolution options are Auto, 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p/60, and 1080p/24. The setup menu includes an option to enable 1080p/24 output if your TV accepts this signal type; once you enable the feature, the player will always output 1080p/24 when it is available on Blu-ray discs. For component video, the output-resolution options are 480i, 480p, 720p, and 1080i

Can you set the output resolution on HDMI to 720p?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mb530* /forum/post/17924321
> 
> 
> Hi, I bought this player at BJ's. I couldn't get a picture when connecting via HDMI to my Pany 42" Plasma. When I called Sony, they told me a need to connect via component cables because the Pany is not 1080P and the HDMI only works with 1080P TV's. My questions..
> 
> 
> 1) what will I lose by connecting via component cables vs HDMI? Someone mentioned it will not unconvert std DVD's.
> 
> 2) should I return the unit and get something like a Pany DMP-BD60K player (around the same price)?
> 
> 3) the Pany TV only has one HDMI connector anyway so am I better off keeping the Sony connected via component cable and keeping the TV hooked up via HDMI? (note.. I'll probably get a new TV 1080P in around a year).
> 
> 
> Thanks..



1) You will lose DVD upconversion.

2) No. It won't be any different.

3) What else it the TV connected to? Unless your other device is 1080p and can upconvert DVDs, you should connect the other device via component or get an HDMI switch. Cheap auto sensing switches are about $20 at monoprice.


Whoever you spoke to at sony is insane. HDMI supports all resolutions from 1080p down to 480i. What they probably meant was that your panny doesn't support 24fps, which is probably true, if it's more than a couple of years old. All you have to do is turn off 1080/24p on the sony. All blu-ray players work this way, so a panasonic player will work exactly the same. In any case you should set the sony output resolution to match the native resolution of your display - no more and no less. If that's 720p, then set the sony to 720p. Then, by keeping HDMI you don't lose DVD upconversion.


----------



## mb530

[Can you set the output resolution on HDMI to 720p?[/quote]


Problem is.. if I connect via HDMI I can't get a display so I can't change anything. If I connect via component, I get the display but if I click "HDMI" it won't allow me to go to "next" to set the resolution!


----------



## mdavej

The manual says to press Stop for 10 seconds to reset to the lowest resolution if you don't get a picture when you switch to HDMI. Then press HOME and change BD-RMO 1080/24p Output setting to Off.


----------



## abz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/17923723
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I understand. The scaler is part of the projector, correct? You would simply connect the BD player to the projector and it would do the scaling. It doesn't have a separate scaler, does it (another piece of equipment)?



Hi Stew4msu: Yes, my JVI HD2K projector came with its own dedicated Digital Video Processor (JVI LD-HD2KU), a separate piece of equipment. My video outputs form my SAT receiver and DVD player first go into this unit and then the output of this processor goes to a DVI switch (1080p certified) and then to my projector via an optical DVI cable (~50 ft. run). I use the switch because the switch accepts 2 DVI inputs. One from the processor and the other from a PC. I have a 100" screen. I am a little lost now - should the BD player go into this processor unit first or should it go directly to the projector (via the DVI switch)? As I mentioned previously I will need to use an HDMI to DVI cable since I have no HDMI inputs anywhere.


Thank you again, Al


----------



## mb530

Okay.. problem solved, sort of. I talked to Sony again.. the last person gave me bad info.. there is in fact no reason that HDMI only works with 1080P TVs ... We tried it with my 1080I Visio and it worked fine. No answer why it doesn't work with the Pany but he suggested I call them and maybe there is a setting that will fix it ( the HDMI on the Pany does works with my cable.) Anyway.. I think I'll just connect the Blu-ray to the Visio for now and see how it goes. I'm going to replace the Pany at some point soon anyway. Thanks everyone for the help..


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abz* /forum/post/17927127
> 
> 
> Hi Stew4msu: Yes, my JVI HD2K projector came with its own dedicated Digital Video Processor (JVI LD-HD2KU), a separate piece of equipment. My video outputs form my SAT receiver and DVD player first go into this unit and then the output of this processor goes to a DVI switch (1080p certified) and then to my projector via an optical DVI cable (~50 ft. run). I use the switch because the switch accepts 2 DVI inputs. One from the processor and the other from a PC. I have a 100" screen. I am a little lost now - should the BD player go into this processor unit first or should it go directly to the projector (via the DVI switch)? As I mentioned previously I will need to use an HDMI to DVI cable since I have no HDMI inputs anywhere.
> 
> 
> Thank you again, Al



Interesting. I would think you'd want to send the BD player output to the Digital Video Processor just like your other sources. I would think that the processor probably does a pretty good job of upscaling and you're not even utilizing the full upscaling strengths of your 59avi. You can probably get just about any decent BD player and replace the 59avi and you'd be all set. I'd hook up the BD player first and test it with some SD-DVD's. If you can't tell the difference, sell the 59avi. Might want to read a few of these threads first though:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...light=jvc+hd2k 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...light=jvc+hd2k 



Might also want to get in touch with the member that started those threads and ask him what he's using and for some advice.


----------



## abz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/17927743
> 
> 
> Interesting. I would think you'd want to send the BD player output to the Digital Video Processor just like your other sources. I would think that the processor probably does a pretty good job of upscaling and you're not even utilizing the full upscaling strengths of your 59avi. You can probably get just about any decent BD player and replace the 59avi and you'd be all set. I'd hook up the BD player first and test it with some SD-DVD's. If you can't tell the difference, sell the 59avi. Might want to read a few of these threads first though:



Thanks much for this information. Did not realize it may be this complicated - more than I thought. Sent the original author of those 2 threads a message about what his final solution was. Awaiting a reply. Do you know if there would be any problem using a HDMI to DVI cable? My projector only accepts DVI and its separate scaler/processor only accepts DVI (also component but I am using this for the SAT receiver). Seems like I need a constant 1080p60 signal for the projector but I am not that sure about all the details. I have been away from all this new technology for a long time. Thanks, Al


----------



## mdavej

^^^


No problem with HDMI-DVI cable or one of THESE .


----------



## Dafunky1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dafunky1* /forum/post/17885064
> 
> 
> I know these two are in different classes but I got them on boxing day and am trying to figure out if the Sony is better than the Samsung. I've read some review and some of the posts in here but I'm getting a bit overwhelmed.
> 
> I paid $199 for the Sony and $139 for the Samsung. I ok to keep the Sony if its a better product.
> 
> 
> Thought and considerations please?!



Anyone have any opinions/advice?!


----------



## oedius

Just shipped off my defective Samsung 2550. It began freezing up worse & worse until finally it would not even play DVD's. Thank goodness for Square Trade warranty! I will be receiving reimbursement soon and need to quickly decide on replacement. Most important to me are reliability and best possible DVD upscaling PQ. Don't care about BD-Live or streaming features. It will be used for DVD almost as much as for Bluray.


After looking at Winston's Test Chart, I am leaning toward the Pioneer BDP-320. I have seen these for well under $300 and a few for closer to $200 (including both new & refurb.).


Is this good choice or are there better options?


----------



## kannert

New to the BD world. I have a sony hdtv, anyone could help me choose one BD player? It seemed sony bdp-n460 has some online streaming function, anyone has experience on that? Any recommendations for me? Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## kannert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kannert* /forum/post/17935650
> 
> 
> New to the BD world. I have a sony hdtv, anyone could help me choose one BD player? It seemed sony bdp-n460 has some online streaming function, anyone has experience on that? Any recommendations for me? Thanks a lot!!!



Do I have to get a sony blu-ray player to get a "perfect" match with sony hdtv?


----------



## Stew4msu

No.


----------



## kannert

any recommended blu-ray player?


----------



## Stew4msu

Depends on your needs and what's important.


----------



## kannert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/17935917
> 
> 
> Depends on your needs and what's important.



Actually I really have no idea what a blu-ray player can do (sorry for my stupidity). All I know by some googling is the player can play blu-ray, dvd, cd and some with online streaming. So I guess my question is:


which player performs good for blu-ray, dvd, cd (classical music and pop)?

For the online streaming, like youtube, does it need any accessories? Or the player itself is enough to stream youtube?


Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## jcmo34

Purchased a Samsung BDP1600 a few weeks ago and am growing increasingly annoyed with it. Stopping the disk means having to go through the entire previews again to get to the disk menu; Booksmarks don't seem to work(once you turn off the player they disappear); and have had a few disks freeze on me. Also wasn't that impressed with the dvd upscaling.

I got this player cause it had pandora and I wound up getting a very good deal on it. This is my 1st Blu Ray player but the above functionality seems like it should be a no-brainer since dvd's have been doing this for years.

Are there other players out there in the $150 range that can do this with blu ray and handle upconverting dvd's better? Streaming of any sort is a plus( I know Pandora is not available on a lot of other brands now) and I don't need/want a wireless connection.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kannert* /forum/post/17936218
> 
> 
> Actually I really have no idea what a blu-ray player can do (sorry for my stupidity). All I know by some googling is the player can play blu-ray, dvd, cd and some with online streaming. So I guess my question is:
> 
> 
> which player performs good for blu-ray, dvd, cd (classical music and pop)?
> 
> For the online streaming, like youtube, does it need any accessories? Or the player itself is enough to stream youtube?
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help.



This thread is really for helping people find the right BD player for their needs, usually when they have it narrowed down to 2 or 3.


If you need to be informed about what a BD player can do and how streaming works, you're best bet is to read as much as you can in the forums or Google.


----------



## Dafunky1

Does anyone know if the Samsung 1600 has any features that the Sony BDP-S560 doesn't. I have both right now and am I'm leaning towards keeping the Sony.....wondering what I might be giving up as a result.


Any experts out there?


----------



## mdavej

^^^


You will be giving up:

- Netflix

- Pandora

- Wifi via USB

- Eject button on remote


----------



## abz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17930055
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> No problem with HDMI-DVI cable or one of THESE .



Thank you mdavej. Al


----------



## accohn12

Hi, looking for some feedback here, tried posting this a few times w/no response. I'm looking to pull the trigger really soon, but want to make sure I'm making the right decision. I have a LN-46A550 (Samsung 46" 60Hz) and am looking for a bluray player that has Wi-Fi and Netflix/Pandora streaming. I'm looking to spend about $250 max, and have been leaning towards the BD-P3600, however I have been reading a LOT of negative reviews. I would like to stick w/ Sammy, simply to utilize the Anynet (or whatever that's called) functionality, but I am by all means open for suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Stinky-Dinkins

Sounds dumb, but it's true.


I'm getting someone who has only a standard def TV a Blu Ray player as a gift.


I need it to be backwards compatible so it replaces their current DVD player.


I realize it seems pretty useless, but I have a ton of Blu-Rays they're always wanting to borrow but can't because they only have DVD. Their DVD payer is ancient and on the way out so rather than buying another DVD player I figure it would be better to pick up a new BD player so they can borrow the (new) movies I have. I realize that it offers no improvement in quality whatsoever over DVD when watching on a standard def set.


What would be a good cheap player (100 bucks or less ideally)? Must also output 480i, obviously.


----------



## eldithomaso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stinky-Dinkins* /forum/post/17939589
> 
> 
> Sounds dumb, but it's true.
> 
> 
> I'm getting someone who has only a standard def TV a Blu Ray player as a gift.
> 
> 
> I need it to be backwards compatible so it replaces their current DVD player.
> 
> 
> I realize it seems pretty useless, but I have a ton of Blu-Rays they're always wanting to borrow but can't because they only have DVD. I realize that it offers no improvement in quality whatsoever over DVD when watching on a standard def set.
> 
> 
> What would be a good cheap player (100 bucks or less ideally)? Must also output 480i, obviously.



Panny 60

JVC bottom line

Vizio

Sony 350


----------



## BillP

You need to first check whether their TV has a component or composite input, and then check which BluRay players match the SDTV inputs.


----------



## Stinky-Dinkins

Their TV is composite only.


I'll be sure to check those suggestions up top there, any others?


----------



## oedius




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *accohn12* /forum/post/17939366
> 
> 
> Hi, looking for some feedback here, tried posting this a few times w/no response. I'm looking to pull the trigger really soon, but want to make sure I'm making the right decision. I have a LN-46A550 (Samsung 46" 60Hz) and am looking for a bluray player that has Wi-Fi and Netflix/Pandora streaming. I'm looking to spend about $250 max, and have been leaning towards the BD-P3600, however I have been reading a LOT of negative reviews. I would like to stick w/ Sammy, simply to utilize the Anynet (or whatever that's called) functionality, but I am by all means open for suggestions. Thanks!



Because of reading same negative reviews and mostly due to my own personal experiance recently, I will never buy another Samsung BD player. I do have a Samsung plasma TV that has been great so far, though.


Anyway, be sure to check out table on first page of this thread.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1156535


----------



## Stinky-Dinkins

RIght now the Panny DMP 60 looks like it might the the best bet.


Anything better around (or below) that 130 dollar price point?


----------



## tingham

If your near a 6th Ave. store they have the JVC BP11 on sale "today only" for $89.00.That should fit the bill. Maybe you should get them a 32" hdtv for $298.00 while your there...







.


----------



## Stinky-Dinkins

Hahaha, if only I were that generous.


I pulled the trigger on the DMP BD-60, seems like it'll work fine.


Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## velocci

hi all, what's the best player for about $150 canadian? i need it to also play burned DVDs and burned audio discs. i also need composite/RCA audio out so I can plug it into my old receiver. thanks


----------



## rahull

PC World Magazine Feb 2010 picks Panasonic DMP-BD60K $160 as best buy for less than $300.


#2 LG BD390 $300

#3 Samsumg BD-P3600 $300

#4 LG BD370 $200

#5 Sony PS 3 (120GB) $300

#6 Samsung BD-P1600 $200

#7 Sony BDP-S560 $300

#8 Pioneer BDP-320 $250

#9 Toshiba BDX2000 $200

#10 Insignia NS-WBRDVD $180


----------



## oedius




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rahull* /forum/post/17942861
> 
> 
> PC World Magazine Feb 2010 picks Panasonic DMP-BD60K $160 as best buy for less than $300.
> 
> 
> #2 LG BD390 $300
> 
> #3 Samsumg BD-P3600 $300
> 
> #4 LG BD370 $200
> 
> #5 Sony PS 3 (120GB) $300
> 
> #6 Samsung BD-P1600 $200
> 
> #7 Sony BDP-S560 $300
> 
> #8 Pioneer BDP-320 $250
> 
> #9 Toshiba BDX2000 $200
> 
> #10 Insignia NS-WBRDVD $180




I am trying to make sure I decide on best one for the money and I thought it was going to be the Pioneer BDP-320. I wonder what caused the BD60K to be rated so high?


I would like best possible DVD upscaling PQ as well as reliabilty.


----------



## rahull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oedius* /forum/post/17944220
> 
> 
> I am trying to make sure I decide on best one for the money and I thought it was going to be the Pioneer BDP-320. I wonder what caused the BD60K to be rated so high?
> 
> 
> I would like best possible DVD upscaling PQ as well as reliabilty.



BD60K

Rated 4 1/2 stars out of 5


Color Quality: Superior

Detail: Superior

Brightness and Contrast: Superior

DVD upconversion: Very Good


All the rest 4 stars or less


----------



## oedius

I think maybe I will have to take a hard at this Panny then. Especially at the prices I have been seeing.


Thank you!


----------



## Banks1

Are there any stand alone players that will play mpeg4 video files,mp3s and flac files from and external hard drive 1 t.b.(fat 32) ?


I have a PS3 and it will do all but flac, in fact it will play flac files if streamed to the PS3 with something like PS3 media sever, but I would like to have a stand alone player and move the PS3 to another room.


I have my entire dvd collection ripped to my external hard drive in mpeg4 format.









Thanks for any input.


----------



## cerps

So I've done much reading and narrowed it down to the Samsung 1600, LG BD370, and Insignia BRDVD3. The panasonic bd60 was tops and then I decided I wanted Netflix capability. I picked up the Insignia, but am a little worried about it being an off brand, the noisy mechanism, and weak IR remote capabilities. The LG seems to be in the lead as I have an 47LG70 lcd and read decent reviews on it aside from some out of sync issues. Some of the reviews of the Samsungs have me leary and the fact that I saw about 6 open boxes on the shelf at BB today have me worried that they aren't up to snuff. I don't need to step up to the LG 390 or other networked players as I have a WD TV Live streamer. Before I pull the trigger, does anyone have any dealbreakers I might not have thought of or "don't get it because it will ... and make your life miserable"?


----------



## brywisco

I am considering the Sony BDP-N460 player because it seems to have the widest array of networked capability. I am mainly thinking I would like to have Netflix, Amazon VOD, Hulu, and YouTube. Are there other players out there with these all online services that I am missing???

I would really like to play with a HTPC but fear I don't really have the time for all that is involved.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brywisco* /forum/post/17948499
> 
> 
> I am considering the Sony BDP-N460 player because it seems to have the widest array of networked capability. I am mainly thinking I would like to have Netflix, Amazon VOD, Hulu, and YouTube. Are there other players out there with these all online services that I am missing???
> 
> I would really like to play with a HTPC but fear I don't really have the time for all that is involved.



No. But the sony won't do Hulu either.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cerps* /forum/post/17947685
> 
> 
> So I've done much reading and narrowed it down to the Samsung 1600, LG BD370, and Insignia BRDVD3. The panasonic bd60 was tops and then I decided I wanted Netflix capability. I picked up the Insignia, but am a little worried about it being an off brand, the noisy mechanism, and weak IR remote capabilities. The LG seems to be in the lead as I have an 47LG70 lcd and read decent reviews on it aside from some out of sync issues. Some of the reviews of the Samsungs have me leary and the fact that I saw about 6 open boxes on the shelf at BB today have me worried that they aren't up to snuff. I don't need to step up to the LG 390 or other networked players as I have a WD TV Live streamer. Before I pull the trigger, does anyone have any dealbreakers I might not have thought of or "don't get it because it will ... and make your life miserable"?



I'm very happy with my insignia, especially for it's file playback capabilities which the others in your list lack. The only noise I hear is during the initial load, which is what makes the loading very fast. So that's not a problem at all. The remote response is below average, but good aiming takes care of that. I still haven't seen a more capable player for the price.


----------



## davesez

I am looking for a blu-ray player with all these qualities, anyone?


1. Netflix (and other streaming service) integration

2. RS-232

3. Ethernet/Wi-fi (important for Firmware and strreaming)

4. AMX duet module


----------



## Pescadito

Hello everyone, first, pardon my poor english, its not my native language. Ok, heres my case, I bought an Lg BD270 bluray player, because on its website Lg advertized that it could play videos from usb, upon receiving it and using it, I discovered that in fact, it does not have this ability. I sold it today. Does anyone know of any player that does have this ability? I dont need netflix, or internet streaming...I only need this feature on a bluray player. Please help!....


----------



## GizmoDVD

Where do you live? In America, the LG BD390, Insignia 3 (WiFi and Wired sold at Best Buy) can play video files.


----------



## Pescadito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GizmoDVD* /forum/post/17949444
> 
> 
> Where do you live? In America, the LG BD390, Insignia 3 (WiFi and Wired sold at Best Buy) can play video files.



Im in south america, but I buy from Amazon or other Us Stores. Ill look into those 2 you mentioned. Thank you very much for the info!


----------



## finaldiet

Did not know if this is the right thread. Can you down-load a movie from nexflex onto a flash drive and then put flash drive in blu ray player to watch? Reason being my home network speed is low but where I'm at, its almost 50 megs. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pescadito* /forum/post/17949408
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, first, pardon my poor english, its not my native language. Ok, heres my case, I bought an Lg BD270 bluray player, because on its website Lg advertized that it could play videos from usb, upon receiving it and using it, I discovered that in fact, it does not have this ability. I sold it today. Does anyone know of any player that does have this ability? I dont need netflix, or internet streaming...I only need this feature on a bluray player. Please help!....



The Sherwood BDP-5004 can play mp4 videos from a USB drive. I've only done it from a USB memory stick, but a USB hard drive should work, too. Specifically, I tested it using the preview for the fannish movie _Star Wreck_ http://www.starwreck.com/


----------



## WVUTampaAlum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *finaldiet* /forum/post/17949643
> 
> 
> Can you down-load a movie from nexflex onto a flash drive and then put flash drive in blu ray player to watch? Reason being my home network speed is low but where I'm at, its almost 50 megs. Thanks for any help.



If they allowed this what would be any security mechanism?


----------



## Gooseboy

So it looks like my options are the Samsumg BD-P3600 and the PS3 Slim (or maybe the LG BD390).


I would love to get a blu-ray machine that can play divx, mkv, and m2ts files. But I guess the PS3 can't do mkv and the Samsung can't do m2ts.


Is it true that the PS3 Slim is terrible at upconverting DVDs?


I'd love a player that had Netflix, YouTube, and Pandora that could be accessed via Wi-Fi. Is there any way to play YouTube or Pandora on a PS3 Slim without using PlayOn (I have a Mac)?


I think the PS3 Slim is 802.11n. Is the Samsung's dongle 802.11n? Does it matter for streaming? Does the Samsung play HD YouTube videos?


Why is the Samsung so badly reviewed? Would I be better off getting a PS3 Fat over the Slim?


Really I just want a blu-ray machine that can play divx, mkv, and m2ts so I don't really have issues with load times or power consumption or price. If anyone has a better suggestion, I'd love to hear it.


Also, I don't really care to get another gaming machine since I already own a Wii and an Xbox 360 (I know that the 360 has Netflix, but it's also not wireless so it doesn't really do me much good).


----------



## Amadeuz

what? ps3 terrible at upscaling dvd's. Not at all, in fact its very good


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Amadeuz* /forum/post/17955466
> 
> 
> what? ps3 terrible at upscaling dvd's. Not at all, in fact its very good



Yeah, I have had a 40 gig PS3 for the better part of 2 years and it does an outstanding job of upconverting DVDs to 1080p. I can't imagine that the PS3 Slim, a newer model, would do a worse job.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooseboy* /forum/post/17955178
> 
> 
> So it looks like my options are the Samsumg BD-P3600 and the PS3 Slim (or maybe the LG BD390).
> 
> 
> I would love to get a blu-ray machine that can play divx, mkv, and m2ts files. But I guess the PS3 can't do mkv and the Samsung can't do m2ts.



FWIW, insignia does all those except divx (it does xvid instead). It streams netflix only.


----------



## FurryNutz

 http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/t...icon-outside-1 


Buyer beware I guess for this one.


----------



## omegam14

Is there a Blu ray player that plays play divx, mkv, and m2ts files? I dont want to spend the money on a PS3 because i dont think its worth the money i already have a 360 for games


----------



## xbr2dabest

Which sony blu ray player can play .avi video files off of a usb drive?


----------



## Ken S

Will the player play a MKV file threw Usb port off HDD.If so can the file be larger then 4gigs OR does it have to be FAT32 FORMAT HDD and files 4gigs or small like my JVC XV BP1


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17956558
> 
> 
> FWIW, insignia does all those except divx (it does xvid instead). It streams netflix only.


----------



## fatherom

Ps3


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken S* /forum/post/17960294
> 
> 
> Will the player play a MKV file threw Usb port off HDD.



Yes



> Quote:
> If so can the file be larger then 4gigs OR does it have to be FAT32 FORMAT HDD and files 4gigs or small like my JVC XV BP1



4GB limit and FAT32


----------



## xbr2dabest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fatherom* /forum/post/17960363
> 
> 
> Ps3



lol


i figured


is there a player that can play video files from a computer shared drive using wifi?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xbr2dabest* /forum/post/17960677
> 
> 
> is there a player that can play video files from a computer shared drive using wifi?



lg 390


----------



## omegam14

So any player that does mkv and m2ts and divx thats not a ps3?


----------



## Gooseboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *omegam14* /forum/post/17961508
> 
> 
> So any player that does mkv and m2ts and divx thats not a ps3?



PS3 doesn't do mkv.


----------



## glen9010

I have been reading threads on both of these BD players and would like heads up opinions on which of these you would choose. Or, is there another in this price range that you would suggest. Both have good things written about them on the forum. This will be feeding my Pioneer 151FD. I know these are on the lower end of the BD scale but my budget is restricted due to a new audio system that is in the works. I would like the Oppo 83 but the budget doesn't allow it at this time. Should I wait for available funds to get the Oppo? Any and all suggestions/recommendations would be appreciated.


Sony BDP-BX2 Costco $110


Panasonic DMP-BD605K Costco $150


Both come with an hdmi cable, granted they are probably not the greatest but it gets you going. Pany has usb and sd card ports.


----------



## pronghorn/az

The Oppo was on top of my list as well but it's way out of my price range. I originaly bought a Panny 35 a year ago, and recently upgraded to the Panny 80. I have friends that are saying the Panny is up to par with the Oppo, whether that's true or not is a hot topic. But the Panny 60 is a very good Blu Ray Player. I have seen it on Amazon for $129 and at Best Buy for the same price. Neither of those sellers will offer you an HDMI wire with the player but check MonoPrice and Tartan Cable for very inexpensive wires.


Jeff


----------



## omegam14




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooseboy* /forum/post/17961626
> 
> 
> PS3 doesn't do mkv.



Ok so what blu ray player does those formats?


----------



## Gooseboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Amadeuz* /forum/post/17955466
> 
> 
> what? ps3 terrible at upscaling dvd's. Not at all, in fact its very good





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/17956163
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have had a 40 gig PS3 for the better part of 2 years and it does an outstanding job of upconverting DVDs to 1080p. I can't imagine that the PS3 Slim, a newer model, would do a worse job.



By all reports it seems the PS3 Slim is inferior to the PS3 Fat when upconverting DVDs. It's also louder when reading discs.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *omegam14* /forum/post/17962038
> 
> 
> Ok so what blu ray player does those formats?



The JVC VX-BP1 plays some but not all mkv files. It is not totally clear why some fail to play.


fafner


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gooseboy* /forum/post/17962053
> 
> 
> By all reports it seems the PS3 Slim is inferior to the PS3 Fat when upconverting DVDs.



Could you provide any references or links to any of these reports? I've been contemplating adding a Slim to a remote system I'm putting together, but not if the upconversion would be inferior to what I'm used to on my 40GB. I always though the upconversion was done entirely in software on the PS3, which is the same software running on the same CPU in both versions.


----------



## omegam14




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/17963633
> 
> 
> The JVC VX-BP1 plays some but not all mkv files. It is not totally clear why some fail to play.
> 
> 
> fafner



Ok thanks


----------



## Keizer

Hey guys, I am looking for a basic blu ray player, and have it narrowed down to two different ones. I am basing my decision off online reviews from buyers, as well as CNET reviews.


I am leaning towards either the Panasonic DMP-BD60.
http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMP-.../ref=pd_cp_e_2 


And the Sony BDP-S360.
http://www.amazon.com/Sony-BDP-S360-.../dp/B001URWAYG 


It looks like the Panasonic has an edge over the Sony with both blu ray, and DVD playback image quality. At least according to CNET.


What has been everyones experience with these two players? I will be connecting it to a new Onkyo HT-RC160, and my Visio GV46L - 46" LCD HDTV. My Visio is only capable of 1080i resolution. Does this mean I won't be able to connect either of these two 1080p players via HDMI cable? Or can the resolution on these players be set to 1080i??


Thanks for any help!!


----------



## mustangs1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keizer* /forum/post/17964613
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I am looking for a basic blu ray player, and have it narrowed down to two different ones. I am basing my decision off online reviews from buyers, as well as CNET reviews.
> 
> 
> I am leaning towards either the Panasonic DMP-BD60.
> http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMP-.../ref=pd_cp_e_2
> 
> 
> And the Sony BDP-S360.
> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-BDP-S360-.../dp/B001URWAYG
> 
> 
> It looks like the Panasonic has an edge over the Sony with both blu ray, and DVD playback image quality. At least according to CNET.
> 
> 
> What has been everyones experience with these two players? I will be connecting it to a new Onkyo HT-RC160, and my Visio GV46L - 46" LCD HDTV. My Visio is only capable of 1080i resolution. Does this mean I won't be able to connect either of these two 1080p players via HDMI cable? Or can the resolution on these players be set to 1080i??
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help!!



I would take the Panasonic. Solid player. And yes, the internal scaler/Deinterlacer in the Panasonic/Sony will be able to output 1080i.


----------



## Keizer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangs1* /forum/post/17966241
> 
> 
> I would take the Panasonic. Solid player. And yes, the internal scaler/Deinterlacer in the Panasonic/Sony will be able to output 1080i.



Ok, thanks for the reply!! I was all set up to buy the Panasonic through Amazon. I then decided I am going to buy from my local Costco store. I called and they have 54 of the Panasonics in stock. I read through some of the threads where people were having freezing issues with the Panasonic model. I figure with Costco's excellent return policy, I would buy from them even though I will be spending a little more.


----------



## Led Zappa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keizer* /forum/post/17966570
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks for the reply!! I was all set up to buy the Panasonic through Amazon. I then decided I am going to buy from my local Costco store. I called and they have 54 of the Panasonics in stock. I read through some of the threads where people were having freezing issues with the Panasonic model. I figure with Costco's excellent return policy, I would buy from them even though I will be spending a little more.



The latest firmware update seems to have fixed the freezing issue. I have seen no posts about it lately except from people who had the problem, but have not seen it since.


Of course it's up to you if you want the extra piece of mind of easy returns.


----------



## Keizer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Led Zappa* /forum/post/17966644
> 
> 
> Of course it's up to you if you want the extra piece of mind of easy returns.



Well, I also get 2% cash back at the end of the year from Costco!! LOL Not to mention that the Panasonic that Costco sells is the DMP-BD605K. The only difference between that and the DMP-BD60 is the Costco player comes with an HDMI cable.


----------



## ICBM99

Is there a master thread somewhere that lists player speeds? I'm looking to replace my BD-30 with something faster. I'm not going to shell out the dough for the Oppo BD83. I'm looking for something in the


----------



## Gooseboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/17964034
> 
> 
> Could you provide any references or links to any of these reports?



I'm just going off of what people are saying on other message boards. I have no way to verify any of it.


----------



## robertc88

Maybe we'll get there in time but I have an SD DVD player with analog outs that included multichannel SACD or just two channels. And the SACD/CD sound was pretty special if you asked me enough never to even think about an OPPO with those capabilities back then. The cost for the Sony? I paid $129.


Now I'm not sure how many need the analog outs or care about SACD per se in their BD player or good CD playback sound. With it (how much does those features really add to the manufacturer's cost anyway) many of these BD players are still overpriced.


----------



## gibvel

Hi,


Got the eCost hotsheet today and these two players were on it.


Sony 1080p Blu-Ray Disc Player - BDP-S350 - $114.99

http://www.ecost.com/Detail.aspx?edp=47033715 


Sharp Aquos 1080p Blu-ray Player w/ Blu-ray Live - BD-HP16U - $87.00

http://www.ecost.com/Detail.aspx?edp=52428543 


Both refurbs, got nothing against refurbs and some would say they're better cause they've actually been tested.


And was wondering it there was someone who would know the up sides and down sides of both that can tell me, for the price, which I'd be better off getting, if either one.


Any advice on BR refurbs etc., Better deals at a brick and mortar, other options


Thanks


----------



## Mindwarper

I have much the same questions. I had an old 60gb PS3. It died and I want something quieter. I need a sub 200$ player that upconverts well. I would like netflix if possible and profile 2.0. I don't need wifi. I will connect to tv via hdmi and coaxl to my sterio. So no fancy sound or 3d is neccesary.


The lg 370 and the Samsung 1600 seem to fit the bill. Any suggestions? What sub 200$ has the best upconversion? Is there anything on the horizen I should wait for. Any pluses or minuses to the two players or any other player I should look at?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ICBM99* /forum/post/17966937
> 
> 
> Have been eying the LG 370, is it pretty fast? I'm going through the owners thread, but its going to take awhile.
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a quick player, few issues, netflix streaming would be nice, upconversion decent.
> 
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> *Edit I did find this thread
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1156535
> 
> 
> Is there any others?


----------



## ICBM99

Well I ended up impulsively buying the LG 370, should have it in a few days. We'll see how it stacks up to my Panny BD30. I'm sure I'll be happy with it. I wonder if the wife will notice?










It will be nice to have a quick BD player, that's one of my biggest pet peeves of the BD30.


----------



## oedius

I was all set to buy the BD60 and use strictly HDMI since I will definately be buying a Denon 790 very soon. Besides the $100 price difference between the BD60 and Pioneer 320, the other big factor for my decision was that Pioneer was supposedly getting out of the blu ray player business and I was uneasy about prospect of inadequate customer support and lack of needed future firmware updates for the 320.


Since I will be using HDMI to 50" Samsung 1080p plasma, would I have noticably better picture quality with the 320 versus the BD60? I am mainly concerned with DVD upscaling but also BD playback as well. I am budget conscious but, I don't mind spending more money if it means better picture and / or audio quality.


I am expecting reimbursement from Square Trade tomorrow and was wanting to buy another blu ray player ASAP.


----------



## thegoldenhand

Hi! Can you guys please give me suggestions? I am looking for a WIFI blu-ray player with good upconversion capabilities. I have a panasonic 720p plasma. I have a huge collection of SD DVDs and mostly rent SD DVDs from redbox. But I am thinking about also doing the netflix streaming. Then I also plan to convert my existing HD-DVDs to BR versions and then start adding on to my collection from there.


So basically a BR player with WIFI or maybe even WIFI ready if the price is too high... then a very good BR player and a very good SD upconverter.


Thanks!


----------



## jcmo34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mindwarper* /forum/post/17972270
> 
> 
> I have much the same questions. I had an old 60gb PS3. It died and I want something quieter. I need a sub 200$ player that upconverts well. I would like netflix if possible and profile 2.0. I don't need wifi. I will connect to tv via hdmi and coaxl to my sterio. So no fancy sound or 3d is neccesary.
> 
> 
> The lg 370 and the Samsung 1600 seem to fit the bill. Any suggestions? What sub 200$ has the best upconversion? Is there anything on the horizen I should wait for. Any pluses or minuses to the two players or any other player I should look at?



I have a 1600 and will likely be returning it in the next few days. I had gotten a really good deal on it and was told by the salesman it was the same as the more expensive 3600 but without the wifi and USB storage.

I only watched 5 Blu Rays, but had some issues which has me looking at other options. My issues were:

-short freezes while watching a few of them

-player would not resume playback if the unit was turned off

-player would not retain bookmarks if the unit was turned off

-wasn't overly impressed with dvd upscaling for the 1 dvd I watched

-others in the 1600 THREAD have reported pandora issues, but I did not have any of those.

Admittedly this is my 1st Blu Ray, so these issues may be Blu Ray issues and not player issues, but reading reviews I am looking at other options(including most likey the Panasonic BD60 though it doesn't have as many streaming options). Its also possible a firmware update will help with the above issues, but my 30 day return window ends next week so I will likely be jumping ship.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gibvel* /forum/post/17970621
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Got the eCost hotsheet today and these two players were on it.
> 
> 
> Sony 1080p Blu-Ray Disc Player - BDP-S350 - $114.99
> 
> http://www.ecost.com/Detail.aspx?edp=47033715
> 
> 
> Sharp Aquos 1080p Blu-ray Player w/ Blu-ray Live - BD-HP16U - $87.00
> 
> http://www.ecost.com/Detail.aspx?edp=52428543
> 
> 
> Both refurbs, got nothing against refurbs and some would say they're better cause they've actually been tested.
> 
> 
> And was wondering it there was someone who would know the up sides and down sides of both that can tell me, for the price, which I'd be better off getting, if either one.
> 
> 
> Any advice on BR refurbs etc., Better deals at a brick and mortar, other options
> 
> 
> Thanks



Sony is a much better player (Sharp gets 1 star on cnet), but both those deals suck. A brand new S360 (replaced the obsolete S350) is about the same price elsewhere.


----------



## velocci

hi all, which blue ray player is best if i want to download a divx file and play it from a USB key? i know that the Panasonic DMP-BD80 can do this, but are there any others?


----------



## gibvel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/17972840
> 
> 
> Sony is a much better player (Sharp gets 1 star on cnet), but both those deals suck. A brand new S360 (replaced the obsolete S350) is about the same price elsewhere.



Yeah, came to much the same conclusion after looking around some (the deals suck that is).


Can you tell me the main differences between the S360 and the S350?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gibvel* /forum/post/17972985
> 
> 
> Yeah, came to much the same conclusion after looking around some (the deals suck that is).
> 
> 
> Can you tell me the main differences between the S360 and the S350?



360 added DTS-MA decoding on the player. That's the only difference. Personally made no difference to me since my old receiver couldn't handle HD audio anyway. I had a 350 for quite a while. It was a good player.


----------



## DennyH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oedius* /forum/post/17972487
> 
> 
> I was all set to buy the BD60 and use strictly HDMI since I will definately be buying a Denon 790 very soon. Besides the $100 price difference between the BD60 and Pioneer 320, the other big factor for my decision was that Pioneer was supposedly getting out of the blu ray player business and I was uneasy about prospect of inadequate customer support and lack of needed future firmware updates for the 320.
> 
> 
> Now, I learn that Pioneer has announced new blu ray player models! This could make me rethink choice.
> 
> 
> Since I will be using HDMI to 50" Samsung 1080p plasma, would I have noticably better picture quality with the 320 versus the BD60? I am mainly concerned with DVD upscaling but also BD playback as well. I am budget conscious but, I don't mind spending more money if it means better picture and / or audio quality.
> 
> 
> I am expecting reimbursement from Square Trade tomorrow and was wanting to buy another blu ray player ASAP.



What "NEW" pioneer players?? I didnt think they announced anything at CES.


----------



## oedius




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DennyH* /forum/post/17977000
> 
> 
> What "NEW" pioneer players?? I didnt think they announced anything at CES.




Sorry. My mistake. Someone posted today on a very old thread and I failed to notice that this was a very old thread.









http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1138723


----------



## brandonnash

Are there any budget ($150 or less) players that decode both dolby true and dts master, can transport those over 5.1 analog outputs, and does streaming from netflix etc.? I've looked at a few units and they all seem to have some but not all those features.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brandonnash* /forum/post/17979422
> 
> 
> Are there any budget ($150 or less) players that decode both dolby true and dts master, can transport those over 5.1 analog outputs, and does streaming from netflix etc.? I've looked at a few units and they all seem to have some but not all those features.



Refurbished Samsung P2550 from E Outlet Canada is the only one I can think of, and it jumps to $170 once you factor in shipping. You do, however, get the benefit of HQV Reon video processing, making it the best NetFlix video quality you'll get out of any player currently available (and the best DVD video quality you'll get for the price). Caveats are somewhat slow load times and some players prone to overheating.


----------



## brandonnash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17979455
> 
> 
> Refurbished Samsung P2550 from E Outlet Canada is the only one I can think of, and it jumps to $170 once you factor in shipping. You do, however, get the benefit of HQV Reon video processing, making it the best NetFlix video quality you'll get out of any player currently available (and the best DVD video quality you'll get for the price). Caveats are somewhat slow load times and some players prone to overheating.



Alright, let's leave off the streaming video and concentrate on just decent video and good audio through the 5.1 outputs. Any there with those specs? Sorry about the questions. I have a sony bdp-s300 and it will only decode dolby true over hdmi. No luck with the rest.


----------



## Ragnorok

- As a recent addition to the ranks of HD, I've lurked here for some time getting opinions on Blu-ray players. After much reading here, and reviews on the web, I finally wound up with a Sony BDP-N460 for $200. I have say I'm tickled pink with it, at least in this first ten days. (grin)


- I originally bought an used PS3 to use as a Blu-ray player. I'm a not a big gamer, but I do like a game now and again. Sadly, after one single movie, the PS3's Blu-ray drive failed. After that dismal result, I returned the defective PS3, jettisoned the gaming idea, and got a dedicated player.


- I have an Epson UB8500 front projector and an aged Pioneer D1S receiver with an outboard AC-3 processor for digital audio. The player has a 30-foot HDMI cable going to the projector, and a TosLink to the AC-3 decoder. I've always been happy with the Pioneer's sound, and since this Sony has TosLink it works even with this older equipment.


- My primary criteria was picture, both Blu-ray and DVD upconvert, assuming proper AC-3 operation. Since TosLink is a mature technology I had no expectation of issues there, and I have found none. I'm exceedingly critical of visual artifacts, not because I want to be, but because I have no choice. They are like a mosquito in the room at 3 am - harmless, but nearly impossible to ignore. (pout) This player and projector produce a video quality, even on plain old DVDs, that is nothing short of amazing.


- The Epson does 1080p/24, of course, so I have no issues with the HD format. The computer is also connected to the projector's other HDMI input, and it enjoys the same eye-popping video clarity that the Sony provides. Quite frankly I believe most of the stunning visual acuity is the Epson and not the Sony at all, but that's neither here nor there. Fact is it works, and works like a dream.


- The Sony BPD-N460 is a bit slow to "boot up" from power down, but otherwise it seems to be a right fine unit in this configuration. I have to get a longer Ethernet cable before I can do any of that fancy stuff, but that's all ginger bread. If I never get around to it, it will not bother me in the least. I haven't missed an Eject button on the remote, mainly because the BD player sits in a cabinet behind a sheet of glass - I would have to open the glass to safely eject a disc to begin with.


- Since this is in essence the only Blu-ray player I've owned, I have nothing to compare it to. For instance, this has an incredible array of configuration options that may nor may not be normal among players, but that I personally prefer. It also has a good array of output options, which I also prefer, since I currently own older audio hardware. I've actually never owned a DVD player, either, using the computer connected to the old projector for movies, so I've never used a remote with movies before. This remote seems perfectly simple to use, and it's IR seems quite strong; this is important for me because the stereo cabinet, where the BD player lives, is facing the projection screen, and the IR has to be able to bounce off the screen to use the player. Some remotes do this better than others, and this one does it better than most, making navigation and such a breeze.


Hope someone finds this helpful...


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brandonnash* /forum/post/17979761
> 
> 
> Alright, let's leave off the streaming video and concentrate on just decent video and good audio through the 5.1 outputs. Any there with those specs? Sorry about the questions. I have a sony bdp-s300 and it will only decode dolby true over hdmi. No luck with the rest.



It's tough to get those features for $150 or less. You're pretty much relegated to either used, refurbished or open box players from the last generation.


I would recommend trying to find the following players: Pioneer BDP-51FD, Panasonic DMP-BD55K or as Stephen Hopkins mentioned, the Samsung 2550. You may be able to find open box/display models of the Pioneer or Samsung at Best Buy, or find a good deal on Ebay. The Panasonic seems harder to find.


Mike T


----------



## robertc88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike-tee* /forum/post/17980003
> 
> *It's tough to get those features for $150 or less.* You're pretty much relegated to either used, refurbished or open box players from the last generation.
> 
> 
> I would recommend trying to find the following players: Pioneer BDP-51FD, Panasonic DMP-BD55K or as Stephen Hopkins mentioned, the Samsung 2550. You may be able to find open box/display models of the Pioneer or Samsung at Best Buy, or find a good deal on Ebay. The Panasonic seems harder to find.
> 
> 
> Mike T



Like I said above, maybe we'll get there but no time soon unfortunately at least that the way it seems. I stated above that throwing in some features doesn't IMHO cost much for the manufacturer to do. And like I also said, the Sony SD DVD player which included SACD both multi and 2 channel with the analog outs that I purchased was $129 back when. The audio and video playback were both very very good. Probably the best bang for buck piece or hardware I ever bought.


If Sony could afford to that back then, I don't see putting out a nicely price BD player with more features than the S360 would be all that difficult to do really.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brandonnash* /forum/post/17979761
> 
> 
> Alright, let's leave off the streaming video and concentrate on just decent video and good audio through the 5.1 outputs. Any there with those specs? Sorry about the questions. I have a sony bdp-s300 and it will only decode dolby true over hdmi. No luck with the rest.



It's probably worth revisiting the issue of analog multichannel. There are really two situations that call for this:


1. You have high-end equipment with outstanding sound quality that pre-dates HDMI. You don't want to replace it. So you expect to benefit from the player's ability to decode lossless audio and send it out via analog multichannel outputs, which your processor supports.


2. Your equipment is of average quality, but you can't afford a new receiver right now. You figure that using analog will get you the most bang for the buck from your older hardware.


If you're in situation #1, then I would recommend separating the issue of audio support from the issue of streaming. You're looking for a player that matches the overall analog audio quality of your vintage high-end equipment, and you're only going to find that in older, used players (that lack streaming support) at your price point.


If you're in situation #2, then I would suggest forgetting about analog audio. It's likely you will not be able to hear an appreciable difference between lossless audio on BD and the high-bitrate core audio standard on nearly all BDs, and available through a standard digital audio (optical or coax) connection, which your older AVR undoubtedly supports. If this equipment is nothing special anyway, then you will probably ugrade it in the not-too-distant future, and the new equipment will support HDMI, which obsoletes analog anyway.


And then you can choose among several $150-ish players that perform well and have the streaming features you want.


You might want to post what your other equipment is, which would help with recommendations.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

The above is very good advise for anyone looking for a BD player with analog audio section.


----------



## chazas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/17981344
> 
> 
> Your equipment is of average quality. . . . .It's likely you will not be able to hear an appreciable difference between lossless audio on BD and the high-bitrate core audio standard on nearly all BDs, and available through a standard digital audio (optical or coax) connection . . . .



I dunno about this. I have pretty average audio equipment and I find the upgrade to lossless audio from DD 5.1 (even the higher bitrate on BDs - I had my BD player set up through optical at first) more spectacular than going from SDDVD 480p to BD 1080p resolution on a 65" LCD. YMMV.


----------



## mdavej

There is a difference, but I wouldn't expect that big a difference. Are you sure you were really getting DD5.1 over optical? There are a couple of settings you have to change on the sony to get it to bitstream DD5.1. It won't do it by default. Off the top of my head, it's something like optical priority, DD and DTS (not downmix), and 96kHz (if your receiver supports it). Otherwise you only get 2 channel.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chazas* /forum/post/17981610
> 
> 
> I dunno about this. I have pretty average audio equipment and I find the upgrade to lossless audio from DD 5.1 (even the higher bitrate on BDs - I had my BD player set up through optical at first) more spectacular than going from SDDVD 480p to BD 1080p resolution on a 65" LCD. YMMV.



Making this comparison can be more difficult than one might expect. Without careful level-matching and instantaneous A/B comparison -- which are beyond the capabilities of most home users -- it's not really possible to objectively compare any two audio sources.


A difference in overall SPL of less than 2dB can mask most other differences, for example. Changing from one AVR to a different one -- as you apparently did -- introduces so many other changes that it's just not possible to attribute the difference just to a change in codec.


Even if you're using the same AVR, many processors handle different sources differently; LPCM vs TrueHD vs DD5.1 will sound different not because of the codec, but because of what the processor is doing with them.


I'm certainly not disputing that you hear what you hear, but I do question the methodology by which you arrive at the conclusion that what you hear is due only to the change in codec, and to nothing else.


----------



## finaldiet

This is a good player and walmart has it for $227 when you check cart price.


----------



## chazas

I didn't change AVRs, just the way it was hooked up (optical, and yes it was set correctly) to HDMI multi-channel PCM. No scientific facts here, but I have found the difference quite astounding, which was unexpected. I'm just suggesting that folks not assume they won't care - they might.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/17981936
> 
> 
> Making this comparison can be more difficult than one might expect. Without careful level-matching and instantaneous A/B comparison -- which are beyond the capabilities of most home users -- it's not really possible to objectively compare any two audio sources.
> 
> 
> A difference in overall SPL of less than 2dB can mask most other differences, for example. Changing from one AVR to a different one -- as you apparently did -- introduces so many other changes that it's just not possible to attribute the difference just to a change in codec.
> 
> 
> Even if you're using the same AVR, many processors handle different sources differently; LPCM vs TrueHD vs DD5.1 will sound different not because of the codec, but because of what the processor is doing with them.
> 
> 
> I'm certainly not disputing that you hear what you hear, but I do question the methodology by which you arrive at the conclusion that what you hear is due only to the change in codec, and to nothing else.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chazas* /forum/post/17982738
> 
> 
> No scientific facts here, but I have found the difference quite astounding, which was unexpected.



Which is a particularly strong indication that the difference was caused by more than just the difference between lossless and high-bitrate lossy. There is not enough of an _actual_ difference between the amount of audio data in the two formats to account for an "astounding" difference, although I suppose "astounding" is difficult to quantify.


"Scientific facts" are important on the "AV Science Forum."


----------



## brandonnash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/17981344
> 
> 
> It's probably worth revisiting the issue of analog multichannel. There are really two situations that call for this:
> 
> 
> 1. You have high-end equipment with outstanding sound quality that pre-dates HDMI. You don't want to replace it. So you expect to benefit from the player's ability to decode lossless audio and send it out via analog multichannel outputs, which your processor supports.
> 
> 
> 2. Your equipment is of average quality, but you can't afford a new receiver right now. You figure that using analog will get you the most bang for the buck from your older hardware.
> 
> 
> If you're in situation #1, then I would recommend separating the issue of audio support from the issue of streaming. You're looking for a player that matches the overall analog audio quality of your vintage high-end equipment, and you're only going to find that in older, used players (that lack streaming support) at your price point.
> 
> 
> If you're in situation #2, then I would suggest forgetting about analog audio. It's likely you will not be able to hear an appreciable difference between lossless audio on BD and the high-bitrate core audio standard on nearly all BDs, and available through a standard digital audio (optical or coax) connection, which your older AVR undoubtedly supports. If this equipment is nothing special anyway, then you will probably ugrade it in the not-too-distant future, and the new equipment will support HDMI, which obsoletes analog anyway.
> 
> 
> And then you can choose among several $150-ish players that perform well and have the streaming features you want.
> 
> 
> You might want to post what your other equipment is, which would help with recommendations.



My equipment is no problem. I do have an older receiver, but its a high end receiver. B&k avr-307. Good sound, more than enough power. I don't have the extra cash right now for a new receiver. And I believe I would hear a difference. I have paradigm monitor series mains and a Danley dts-10 tapped horn subwoofer. I am going to try to get a new receiver by the end of the year. Until then I just want a blu ray player that can play dts master. My current one won't through the analog outputs at all.


----------



## Mindwarper

I wrote a page or so back. I'm looking for a sub 200$ player that is good for sd upconversion. It doesn't need wireless. Netflix would be nice, but all I'm looking for a is a good upconverting player, as I have lots of SD material.


I was interested in the lG 290, but I've read that it is not that good at upconverion. So if your only criteria is Blu ray and upconverion, what sub 200$ player would you recomend?


Thanks


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mindwarper* /forum/post/17986756
> 
> 
> I wrote a page or so back. I'm looking for a sub 200$ player that is good for sd upconversion. It doesn't need wireless. Netflix would be nice, but all I'm looking for a is a good upconverting player, as I have lots of SD material.
> 
> 
> I was interested in the lG 290, but I've read that it is not that good at upconverion. So if your only criteria is Blu ray and upconverion, what sub 200$ player would you recomend?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I'd look at a refurbished Samsung P2550...


----------



## jcmo34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mindwarper* /forum/post/17986756
> 
> 
> I wrote a page or so back. I'm looking for a sub 200$ player that is good for sd upconversion. It doesn't need wireless. Netflix would be nice, but all I'm looking for a is a good upconverting player, as I have lots of SD material.
> 
> 
> I was interested in the lG 290, but I've read that it is not that good at upconverion. So if your only criteria is Blu ray and upconverion, what sub 200$ player would you recomend?
> 
> 
> Thanks



My BB had the Panasonic BD60 for $139. THere is also a 10% coupon for BB that you could use to get it for even less(or for any other player). I have heard good things about this player, especially if streaming is less important since I don't believe it does Netflix. Am considering it myself since my Samsung 1600 is going back cause of too many glitches


----------



## M_J_111

LG BD 370 at Amazon for 

any opinions versus the comparable Sony ?


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mindwarper* /forum/post/17986756
> 
> 
> I wrote a page or so back. I'm looking for a sub 200$ player that is good for sd upconversion. It doesn't need wireless. Netflix would be nice, but all I'm looking for a is a good upconverting player, as I have lots of SD material.
> 
> 
> I was interested in the lG 290, but I've read that it is not that good at upconverion. So if your only criteria is Blu ray and upconverion, what sub 200$ player would you recomend?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Pan. BD60.


----------



## soulcougher73

Without having to scour through this thread what are some blu-ray players that are netflix ready and also wireless? I have a PS3 but my mother was wanting one but ive never researched actual Blu-ray machines.


Thanks


----------



## shemmy

In case anyone has been looking around, it looks like Amazon has the BD390 back in stock.


----------



## goonstopher

I have a panasonic dmp-30... I HATE it!


You have to remember to take the disk out before you shut it off or upon turning it back on you are stuck pressing eject 15 times while it ignores you and tires to read the disk that is in it.


I am looking at 2 price ranges:


200-250 with netflix (selling my rokuHD)


100-150 without netflix

*Main factors - Speed and audio quality*


Have onkyo 805 with hdmi/hd audio capabilities


So far I am considering:

JVC 11

Samsung 2550 - (get to sell the roku AND spend 150)


Anything out there with decent speed and great audio quality?


----------



## jah.volunteer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brandonnash* /forum/post/17984919
> 
> 
> My equipment is no problem. I do have an older receiver, but its a high end receiver. B&k avr-307. Good sound, more than enough power. I don't have the extra cash right now for a new receiver. And I believe I would hear a difference. I have paradigm monitor series mains and a Danley dts-10 tapped horn subwoofer. I am going to try to get a new receiver by the end of the year. Until then I just want a blu ray player that can play dts master. My current one won't through the analog outputs at all.



I'm in a similar situation as brandonnash. I need a modest BD player that will work well with my aged, but nice analog receiver. Suggestions encouraged. Upconverting efficiency of SD video is of no concern.


----------



## gibvel

Been looking between the Panasonic ($119 at Amazon) and the Sony BD-S360. Close in price.


I have a JVC LT-42X688 TV and am looking at getting a new receiver.


Any insight (or recommendations) into these 2 players would be appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## Sickman

1. CNET says this:

You may be surprised by this next piece of advice: 1080p isn't that important for getting the most out of Blu-ray. At a standard seating distance from a 50- or 58-inch TV, you just won't see a difference between a 1080p and 720p HDTV--trust us, we've tried. That's not as much of a factor for new HDTV buyers, as almost all large HDTVs are 1080p now, but if you have an older HDTV and want to take advantage of Blu-ray, don't feel like you need to upgrade. The major exception to this rule is with projectors, where you will see a difference on giant 100-plus-inch screens.
http://reviews.cnet.com/2719-13817_7...?tag=page;page 


My display is an older Panasonic TH50PHD6UY. I understand it to be 1366x768, which I think means it is 720p, although it converts 1080i and 1080p signals. I don't think I can get a true 1080p picture, although I guess 720p is an improvement over ED DVD. Am I wasting money on a BD player if it is connected to this display?


2. I only have one digital input, which is currently dedicated to my cable STB. Am I wasting money on a BD player if it is connected via component?


3. I like the idea of streaming Netflix, Pandora, etc., and room considerations dictate WiFi, but my router is only wireless-G. Will that be good enough?


Assuming these three questions don't present big issues, I was thinking LG BD390 or Samsung BD-P3600. Price and Pandora seem to tilt towards the P3600, but build quality may favor the LG given some of the Samsung issues on this forum. Recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks.


----------



## Kage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goonstopher* /forum/post/17992718
> 
> 
> I have a panasonic dmp-30... I HATE it!
> 
> 
> You have to remember to take the disk out before you shut it off or upon turning it back on you are stuck pressing eject 15 times while it ignores you and tires to read the disk that is in it.
> 
> 
> I am looking at 2 price ranges:
> 
> 
> 200-250 with netflix (selling my rokuHD)
> 
> 
> 100-150 without netflix
> 
> *Main factors - Speed and audio quality*
> 
> 
> Have onkyo 805 with hdmi/hd audio capabilities
> 
> 
> So far I am considering:
> 
> JVC 11
> 
> Samsung 2550 - (get to sell the roku AND spend 150)
> 
> 
> Anything out there with decent speed and great audio quality?



Sony BDP-N460


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goonstopher* /forum/post/17992718
> 
> 
> I have a panasonic dmp-30... I HATE it!
> 
> 
> You have to remember to take the disk out before you shut it off or upon turning it back on you are stuck pressing eject 15 times while it ignores you and tires to read the disk that is in it.
> 
> 
> I am looking at 2 price ranges:
> 
> 
> 200-250 with netflix (selling my rokuHD)
> 
> 
> 100-150 without netflix
> 
> *Main factors - Speed and audio quality*
> 
> 
> Have onkyo 805 with hdmi/hd audio capabilities
> 
> 
> So far I am considering:
> 
> JVC 11
> 
> Samsung 2550 - (get to sell the roku AND spend 150)
> 
> 
> Anything out there with decent speed and great audio quality?



If speed is high on your list, I'd avoid the P2500/P2550. While not as slow as the Pioneers and some other older players, it's not a class leader in load times. The P2500/2550's main winning feature is its HQV Reon scaling, especially since this is applied to NetFlix streams (making it the only player on the market with a higher-end scaling solution AND NetFlix).


Also, if you're using HDMI for audio, you shouldn't hear a difference from any one player to the next, regardless of if you're decoding to LPCM in the player or passing bit-stream to your AVR.


Keep in mind, the JVC BP11 is not the video performer that the BP1 is/was... it fails many of the synthetic deinterlacing tests that the BP1 passed. If you can find a good deal on a BP1, it really is a great budget player that doesn't sacrifice DVD quality the way many more expensive BD players do. That said, like the P2500/2550, they're getting harder to find, especially new.


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17998398
> 
> 
> If speed is high on your list, I'd avoid the P2500/P2550. While not as slow as the Pioneers and some other older players, it's not a class leader in load times. The P2500/2550's main winning feature is its HQV Reon scaling, especially since this is applied to NetFlix streams (making it the only player on the market with a higher-end scaling solution AND NetFlix).
> 
> 
> Also, if you're using HDMI for audio, you shouldn't hear a difference from any one player to the next, regardless of if you're decoding to LPCM in the player or passing bit-stream to your AVR.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, the JVC BP11 is not the video performer that the BP1 is/was... it fails many of the synthetic deinterlacing tests that the BP1 passed. If you can find a good deal on a BP1, it really is a great budget player that doesn't sacrifice DVD quality the way many more expensive BD players do. That said, like the P2500/2550, they're getting harder to find, especially new.



Thank you. I really have no interest in DVD performance. I only watch dvd's RARELY, maybe once every couple months.


I have a RokuHD for netflix but was not imprssed by the quality thus the slight interest in the pioneer which is indirectly tied to its dvd processing, thats as far as my interest in upscaling goes BUT the roku's ability to do mlbTV is a plus to me (one I could part with and just order the comcast mlb package). So really that whole thing is a "it would be nice for the right price"


Speed and bitstream audio are most important with BD picture obviously important as well. By speed I really mean the ability to react to the damn eject button when powered on. Dear lord that pisses me off about this panny player!


----------



## fafner

I found a source from a dealer in MI who had the BP1 in stock about a month ago for about $170 + shipping, which was very fast.


I can probably find the details if anyone is interested.


fafner


----------



## KillerBox

I am looking for a cheap but, good Blu-Ray player that has wireless Wi-Fi and Net Flix streaming.


I will be getting the sound and video from HDMI. Any suggestions and deals would be appreciated.


----------



## goonstopher

So bitstream really doesn't show any audio differences nor does Blu Ray play back?


It seems simple enough but hard to believe, no two companies ever get functions to work the same.


----------



## billyzoom

Hello All,


I'm a casual reader of the forum and am posting for the first time for some help. I'm in the market for my first Blu-Ray player. I also ahve a couple of questions...


My current set up is:


Panasonic TC-P50G10

Onkyo TX-SR703

Cambridge Soundworks Newtons Series 305 + 2 additional Newton II S205 as the surround back speakers


From what I usually see on here I would say I am on the lower end of things, but it really does work fine for my purposes.


What i'm looking for in a Blu-Ray player are:


- Netflix capability - doesn't matter if it's wireless....from what I've read you can experience pauses etc...based on your internet speed, so a wired connection is fine.


- The ability to play DVD+R DL and DVD-R DL discs....am I wrong in thinking that all Blu-Ray players don't handle these? I have a bunch that I have burned over the years and want to be able to play them.


- My Onkyo received doesn't have an HDMI connection. However, it does support THX Cinema, Surround and Select 2. What connections would I want on a Blu-Ray player to be able to enjoy THX? Optical? Multi Channel analog? I'm just not sure what is the best to take advantage of the THX.


Any help or suggestions would be great. And...if I can keep it in the $250 range that would be great as well.


Thanks to all.


Rich


----------



## dlarkin_dc

I have a library of PAL DVDs that my trusty Philips







has played falwlessly for year. Now as I'm looking to upgrade to a BDP I'm coming up empty looking for a BDP that handles NTSC and PAL DVDs.










I know the Oppo does, it's the only one I've found so far, despite the undoubted quality, I'm looking for something cheaper.










I'm also presuming any player can be region-free hacked for DVDs.



What am I missing? HELP!!!!!!



Dave


----------



## JazzGuyy

There are several available. The new cheaper Oppo BDP-80 (but a hardware mod that voids the warranty is required to be truly region free) and the Momitsu and its various clones. There may be others.


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlarkin_dc* /forum/post/18001598
> 
> 
> I have a library of PAL DVDs that my trusty Philips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has played falwlessly for year. Now as I'm looking to upgrade to a BDP I'm coming up empty looking for a BDP that handles NTSC and PAL DVDs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the Oppo does, it's the only one I've found so far, despite the undoubted quality, I'm looking for something cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also presuming any player can be region-free hacked for DVDs.
> 
> 
> 
> What am I missing? HELP!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dave



Pioneer BDP-51, BDP-320, Elite BDP-05, BDP-09, BDP-23 - they all play PAL and NTSC.


----------



## dlarkin_dc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/18001707
> 
> 
> Pioneer BDP-51, BDP-320, Elite BDP-05, BDP-09, BDP-23 - they all play PAL and NTSC.



Thanks for the reply.


I checked and Pioneer don't list PAL support, site, manuals or specs. Same on Mimitsu.


On the cheaper OPPO - do you know of a remote code hack?


Why aren't the manufacturers listing PAL??


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlarkin_dc* /forum/post/18002201
> 
> 
> On the cheaper OPPO - do you know of a remote code hack?



No such thing. There is already a hardware mod, though.


-Bill


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlarkin_dc* /forum/post/18002201
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> I checked and Pioneer don't list PAL support, site, manuals or specs. Same on Mimitsu.
> 
> 
> On the cheaper OPPO - do you know of a remote code hack?
> 
> 
> Why aren't the manufacturers listing PAL??



Because it is a violation of their BD and DVD licenses to sell region-free players.


The multi-national "Momitsu clones" require you to enter undocumented codes on the remote in order for them to play discs from different regions. (Actually I suspect they happen to use the same OEM company, which isn't Momitsu.)


----------



## Bleu52em

I called wwstereo.com and got a great deal on a BD370 shipped for free, no tax. But then called them back later and switched it to a Samsung because of something I had read earlier on this thread. Was this a bad choice?


Not to mention wwstereo will be getting the new BD550, 570 and 590 in the next month. Should I hold off for these new models? ugh. I just want to watch a movie! I wish I wasn't so picky.


----------



## Mindwarper

Hello,


I got one vote for a refurb 2550 and two for the pano bd60. After reading more, I found the 2550 had a excellent Silicon Optix Reon HQV video processor and has onboard memory. But I guess it has firmwarew issues and has some other problems. The pano bd 60 was rated lower then the Samsung BD-P3600 on cnet. It is just a bit over 200$. It doesn't have the same Silicon Optix Reon HQV video processor, but has good reviews on upconverting. Anyone know of any better upconverting BD player for a similiar price? I'm stating to like the Samsung BD-P3600, but I am still on the fence. Any suggestions.


Ps thanks for the help.


Again mostly interested in great Blu Ray and great upscaling. Everything else is moot. Hdmi to tv, coaxl to sterio. 5.1 rig.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/17986845
> 
> 
> I'd look at a refurbished Samsung P2550...


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

The P3600 will have faster operation than the P2550, wireless network connection, along with YouTube and Blockbuster streaming services. It won't, however, scale DVD and Netflix content as well as the P2550.


Your display size and seating distance may make this a non-factor. How big is your display and how far from it do you sit?


----------



## Mindwarper

I sit fairly close to a 46" 120 hz LCD. Is there any other choices for good upscaling? I've heard lots of bad things about freezing, build quality, and drive issues with the p2550. They are both similiar prices on amazon. I'd love to get the oppo, but it is out of my budget. I want something that upscales better than a xbox 360. I didn't know the p2550 helped netflix as well.


Thanks



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/18009061
> 
> 
> The P3600 will have faster operation than the P2550, wireless network connection, along with YouTube and Blockbuster streaming services. It won't, however, scale DVD and Netflix content as well as the P2550.
> 
> 
> Your display size and seating distance may make this a non-factor. How big is your display and how far from it do you sit?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mindwarper* /forum/post/18010474
> 
> 
> I sit fairly close to a 46" 120 hz LCD. Is there any other choices for good upscaling? I've heard lots of bad things about freezing, build quality, and drive issues with the p2550. They are both similiar prices on amazon. I'd love to get the oppo, but it is out of my budget. I want something that upscales better than a xbox 360. I didn't know the p2550 helped netflix as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks



There's nothing else with great scaling and netflix in your price range... there's barely anything else with netflix in your price range. If you can do without netflix, the JVC XV-BP1 has extremely good scaling for the price.


----------



## DocWB

Hey guys, how would you guys rate the Panasonic DMP-BD60 as a normal BD player? I don't want anything ridiculous from a BD player, just something that can play BDs and up-convert normal DVDs. I don't need the extra speaker outputs since i can just use optical to connect audio to my AVR.

Should i go with that, or is there something cheaper that can offer what that player offers?


Thanks.


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/18009061
> 
> 
> The P3600 will have faster operation than the P2550, wireless network connection, along with YouTube and Blockbuster streaming services. It won't, however, scale DVD and Netflix content as well as the P2550.
> 
> 
> Your display size and seating distance may make this a non-factor. How big is your display and how far from it do you sit?



Stephen... I think I have read several complaints about QC with the 2550... have they come out with any firmware updates to solve "issues" has the player matured past those issues??


----------



## DennyH

Since they are about the same price, what would you choose...Oppo BDP-80 or LG 390? And lets leave std dvd out of the equation. BD only.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DennyH* /forum/post/18011599
> 
> 
> Since they are about the same price, what would you choose...Oppo BDP-80 or LG 390? And lets leave std dvd out of the equation. BD only.



For BD only, it shouldn't make a difference, although Oppo has better support and would come out with firmware updates quicker. However, if you're only looking at BD, I wouldn't choose either one.


----------



## DennyH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18011640
> 
> 
> For BD only, it shouldn't make a difference, although Oppo has better support and would come out with firmware updates quicker. However, if you're only looking at BD, I wouldn't choose either one.



Neither wasnt in the equation.

















To expound, I need 7.1 analog outs. Thats why these two were chosen.


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DocWB* /forum/post/18011418
> 
> 
> Hey guys, how would you guys rate the Panasonic DMP-BD60 as a normal BD player? I don't want anything ridiculous from a BD player, just something that can play BDs and up-convert normal DVDs. I don't need the extra speaker outputs since i can just use optical to connect audio to my AVR.
> 
> Should i go with that, or is there something cheaper that can offer what that player offers?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I love my BD60 and highly recommend it. It upconverts DVD's excellent also.


----------



## DocWB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/18012426
> 
> 
> I love my BD60 and highly recommend it. It upconverts DVD's excellent also.



Thank you!


Do you have any experience with the Samsung BD-P1600? It is now catching my attention for that price with netflix capability. How would you compare those two?


----------



## stepmback

Besides the LG BD390 is there a blu-ray player that has these extra features?


Netflix, YouTube and ability to play audio/photos/video from external device on your network?


----------



## jcmo34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DocWB* /forum/post/18013588
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Do you have any experience with the Samsung BD-P1600? It is now catching my attention for that price with netflix capability. How would you compare those two?



I had a samsung p1600. It was my first Blu Ray player but I have to say I was disappointed.


I did not use Netflix streaming but did Pandora and it worked well. Picture quality was good, though didn't think the dvd upscaling was great. But for the price I paid I would have lived with it if it weren't for these issues:

-no resume playback for blu ray movies if turned off

-bookmarks were lost once player was turned off

-3 of the 4 movies I watched had some type of freezing issue


Some of these issues could be more the disks themselves versus the player or the nature of Blu Ray, but I know others had issues with some of the same movies so I wasn't going to chance it. Plus didn't seem like Samsung had issued any firmware updates since last fall, so didn't think they'd be addressing any of the issues. Since I rent Blu Ray's from Blockbuster, I didn't want to always be concerned whether the disk would work on the player.


I just returned mine and am considering other options, the Panasonic BD60 seems like a good option that has less issues, and seems to be well liked for a low cost option, but it doesn't have pandora so I am waiting to find out more about the 2010 models. I am also considering going the just released lower cost Oppo since I am not sure streaming will be that important.


The thread for the 1600 player has a lot of information, some of it is very positive so you have to decide for yourself. Others are very happy with it.


----------



## Cloister

So I program films for a small nonprofit venue and our beloved Oppo DV981 has recently given up the ghost (it still works but the HDMI out has been damaged) so we're looking to upgrade to a Blu-Ray deck that is capable of upconverting standard DVDs for the best possible image.


Running through a Panasonic PT-DW5000U in a medium sized room. For the most part, we're usually screening independent films and documentaries from smaller distributors and 50% of the time, we're screening from either a Beta SP or DVCam deck. Until now, screening from Blu-Ray hasn't really been an option but I'm starting to have them offered by our distributors as an option.


Looking at the field of sub $300 projectors and would appreciate some advice. Most important would be projected image, especially of upconverted standard DVDs, but would willing to sacrifice a reasonable bit of that if it allowed us some of the VOD bells-and-whistles (YouTube especially for playing HD trailers for upcoming films and clips for occasional lectures, most appealing).


I first lit on the JVC XV-BP1 because there seemed to be a bit of majority that preferred the projected image but also having read positive reviews of the LG BD390, LG BD370, The Panasonic BD60, the Samsung BD-P1600 and some Sony models, I'm now totally lost and would appreciate some experienced opinions.


Thanks in advance for any help you can offer!

Jon

Portland, Maine


----------



## HiHoStevo

Jon.........


I feel your pain...... I am looking for the same thing.


I think we are going to have to wait for the 2010 offerings. I did see a comment about a sale on the Sony 460, but I do not know how it's SD-upconversion compares.


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DocWB* /forum/post/18013588
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Do you have any experience with the Samsung BD-P1600? It is now catching my attention for that price with netflix capability. How would you compare those two?



No experience with it. The reviews I read all said the BD60 was better with DVD's. And I had no need for Netflix.


----------



## DocWB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcmo34* /forum/post/18015176
> 
> 
> I had a samsung p1600. It was my first Blu Ray player but I have to say I was disappointed.
> 
> 
> I did not use Netflix streaming but did Pandora and it worked well. Picture quality was good, though didn't think the dvd upscaling was great. But for the price I paid I would have lived with it if it weren't for these issues:
> 
> -no resume playback for blu ray movies if turned off
> 
> -bookmarks were lost once player was turned off
> 
> -3 of the 4 movies I watched had some type of freezing issue
> 
> 
> Some of these issues could be more the disks themselves versus the player or the nature of Blu Ray, but I know others had issues with some of the same movies so I wasn't going to chance it. Plus didn't seem like Samsung had issued any firmware updates since last fall, so didn't think they'd be addressing any of the issues. Since I rent Blu Ray's from Blockbuster, I didn't want to always be concerned whether the disk would work on the player.
> 
> 
> I just returned mine and am considering other options, the Panasonic BD60 seems like a good option that has less issues, and seems to be well liked for a low cost option, but it doesn't have pandora so I am waiting to find out more about the 2010 models. I am also considering going the just released lower cost Oppo since I am not sure streaming will be that important.
> 
> 
> The thread for the 1600 player has a lot of information, some of it is very positive so you have to decide for yourself. Others are very happy with it.



Thanks for the great info!


I read on the BD60 thread that it had freezing issues as well. Maybe i'll do the same and wait until the 2010 models are released. I'm in no rush.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/18017460
> 
> 
> No experience with it. The reviews I read all said the BD60 was better with DVD's. And I had no need for Netflix.



Oh ok, thank you!


----------



## oedius




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DocWB* /forum/post/18018172
> 
> 
> Thanks for the great info!
> 
> 
> I read on the BD60 thread that it had freezing issues as well. Maybe i'll do the same and wait until the 2010 models are released. I'm in no rush.




I have also been following BD60 and the BD35 thead as well. The freezing issue is said to have been pretty much resolved with latest firmware update. My Panasonic "refurb" BD35 should arrive Monday. Fingers are crossed.


----------



## tpham

There always gonna have a new model and you still be missing out











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bleu52em* /forum/post/18007470
> 
> 
> I called wwstereo.com and got a great deal on a BD370 shipped for free, no tax. But then called them back later and switched it to a Samsung because of something I had read earlier on this thread. Was this a bad choice?
> 
> *Not to mention wwstereo will be getting the new BD550, 570 and 590 in the next month. Should I hold off for these new models?* ugh. I just want to watch a movie! I wish I wasn't so picky.


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oedius* /forum/post/18018377
> 
> 
> I have also been following BD60 and the BD35 thead as well. The freezing issue is said to have been pretty much resolved with latest firmware update. My Panasonic "refurb" BD35 should arrive Monday. Fingers are crossed.



Have a 35, never updated firmware and never froze but it is painfully slow on power on to tray open if there is a disk left in... wow its painful


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tpham* /forum/post/18018390
> 
> 
> There always gonna have a new model and you still be missing out



Manufacturers don't come out with a new model every month (which was the case you responded to). Waiting for a model you know will come out in the next month is vastly different from waiting for something better in general.


----------



## DennyH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cloister* /forum/post/18016388
> 
> 
> So I program films for a small nonprofit venue and our beloved Oppo DV981 has recently given up the ghost (it still works but the HDMI out has been damaged) so we're looking to upgrade to a Blu-Ray deck that is capable of upconverting standard DVDs for the best possible image.
> 
> 
> Running through a Panasonic PT-DW5000U in a medium sized room. For the most part, we're usually screening independent films and documentaries from smaller distributors and 50% of the time, we're screening from either a Beta SP or DVCam deck. Until now, screening from Blu-Ray hasn't really been an option but I'm starting to have them offered by our distributors as an option.
> 
> 
> Looking at the field of sub $300 projectors and would appreciate some advice. Most important would be projected image, especially of upconverted standard DVDs, but would willing to sacrifice a reasonable bit of that if it allowed us some of the VOD bells-and-whistles (YouTube especially for playing HD trailers for upcoming films and clips for occasional lectures, most appealing).
> 
> 
> I first lit on the JVC XV-BP1 because there seemed to be a bit of majority that preferred the projected image but also having read positive reviews of the LG BD390, LG BD370, The Panasonic BD60, the Samsung BD-P1600 and some Sony models, I'm now totally lost and would appreciate some experienced opinions.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can offer!
> 
> Jon
> 
> Portland, Maine



Have you looked at the new Oppo BDP-80?


----------



## DocWB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oedius* /forum/post/18018377
> 
> 
> I have also been following BD60 and the BD35 thead as well. The freezing issue is said to have been pretty much resolved with latest firmware update. My Panasonic "refurb" BD35 should arrive Monday. Fingers are crossed.



Where can one find refurb units? I see lots of people buying refurb players for good prices.


----------



## Mindwarper

I've looked at a few more reviews and wonder if I souldn't save up for an oppo 80. How would the sony 460 compare in SD upconversion? It is a good price.


Considering


Oppo 80 no 1080P 24 output but probably better sd upconverion.

Sony 460 Has true 1080P 24 output.

Samsung 3600 I think has 1080P 24



Or any other great upscaling players under 300$. I think I might be intersted in the oppo 80, but the sony in nearly half the price.


Any suggestions?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/18010514
> 
> 
> There's nothing else with great scaling and netflix in your price range... there's barely anything else with netflix in your price range. If you can do without netflix, the JVC XV-BP1 has extremely good scaling for the price.


----------



## akadoublej

Does anyone know how the PS3 compares to other $300 players these days? Is it on par with the BD390 or is the BD390 substantially better?


----------



## oedius




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DocWB* /forum/post/18018728
> 
> 
> Where can one find refurb units? I see lots of people buying refurb players for good prices.




At least a couple of large volume sellers on Ebay. I started out looking for the BD60 before ending up with the BD35. The name of seller I bought mine from is "wegotbetterdeals".


also check out Amazon


----------



## jcmo34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akadoublej* /forum/post/18018765
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how the PS3 compares to other $300 players these days? Is it on par with the BD390 or is the BD390 substantially better?



If streaming isn't important to you, check out the just released oppo bdp-80. Its $290 and supposed to be very good.


----------



## Cloister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DennyH* /forum/post/18018563
> 
> 
> Have you looked at the new Oppo BDP-80?



I have but my impression is that it lacks upconverting which is pretty crucial for us.

Am I interpreting this review incorrectly on that issue?: http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/t...sal-first-look


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cloister* /forum/post/18019015
> 
> 
> I have but my impression is that it lacks upconverting which is pretty crucial for us.
> 
> Am I interpreting this review incorrectly on that issue?: http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/t...sal-first-look



Yes, you're interpreting it incorrectly. Other than the more expensive Oppo (83), you'll probably be hard pressed to find a better upconverting BD player. That being said, the differences between some are minor. The JVC will get you very close for half the price. Most of the Panny's are also pretty good.


----------



## Cloister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18019042
> 
> 
> Yes, you're interpreting it incorrectly.



What does the reviewer mean by:

"Along the same lines, the BDP-80 does not support 24Hz upconversion of DVDs (a feature that not too many use currently)."?


Again, you're talking to an A/V newbie so I appreciate having the terminology broken down. I read that the BDP-80 doesn't upconvert but I take it that it's saying that it does use a particular upconversion method?


Thanks.


----------



## DocWB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oedius* /forum/post/18018900
> 
> 
> At least a couple of large volume sellers on Ebay. I started out looking for the BD60 before ending up with the BD35. The name of seller I bought mine from is "wegotbetterdeals".
> 
> 
> also check out Amazon



Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cloister* /forum/post/18019994
> 
> 
> What does the reviewer mean by:
> 
> "Along the same lines, the BDP-80 does not support 24Hz upconversion of DVDs (a feature that not too many use currently)."?
> 
> 
> Again, you're talking to an A/V newbie so I appreciate having the terminology broken down. I read that the BDP-80 doesn't upconvert but I take it that it's saying that it does use a particular upconversion method?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



DVDs are always 480i60 (NTSC), even the ones that come from 24p film sources. Just recently, some players have enough power to try to do the inverse telecine and recover the 24p original from the 480i60 DVD video.


Results vary. The way discs are authored sometimes prevents smooth 24p playback. Some people like the effect, others say it is of negligible importance.


The OPPO BDP-83 has this feature as an option, the BDP-80 does not.


This is a separate issue from DVD upconversion, which both players do.


-Bill


----------



## jealkon

Am considering both of these players LG-BD390 or Samsung BD-B3600. Currently do not have blu-ray player. Your thoughts?


----------



## jcmo34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/18020535
> 
> 
> DVDs are always 480i60 (NTSC), even the ones that come from 24p film sources. Just recently, some players have enough power to try to do the inverse telecine and recover the 24p original from the 480i60 DVD video.
> 
> 
> Results vary. The way discs are authored sometimes prevents smooth 24p playback. Some people like the effect, others say it is of negligible importance.
> 
> 
> The OPPO BDP-83 has this feature as an option, the BDP-80 does not.
> 
> 
> This is a separate issue from DVD upconversion, which both players do.
> 
> 
> -Bill



To add to this, one of the reviews I saw said that the BDP-80 does a very good job of upconverting dvd's, just possibley not quite as well as the 83... and as Bill mentioned, it won't convert the dvd to 24p.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oedius* /forum/post/18018900
> 
> 
> At least a couple of large volume sellers on Ebay. I started out looking for the BD60 before ending up with the BD35. The name of seller I bought mine from is "wegotbetterdeals".
> 
> 
> also check out Amazon





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DocWB* /forum/post/18018728
> 
> 
> Where can one find refurb units? I see lots of people buying refurb players for good prices.



Just be aware that wegotbetterdeals and similar aren't really refurbs. They are simply customer returns. There's no evidence they've been refurbished in any way. So sometimes you'll get a player that's practically mint. Other times you may get one that looks like it's been run over by a truck. So there's a huge YMMV factor. I got a "refurbished" DVD recorder from them that had tons of dents and no remote. But it still worked, and the price was so good, I kept it and refurbished it myself.


Having said that, I'm very happy with the so-called refurb streaming blu-ray player I just got from another vendor on ebay for $28 shipped







It was mint. So you can get lucky sometimes.


----------



## oedius




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18021007
> 
> 
> Just be aware that wegotbetterdeals and similar aren't really refurbs. They are simply customer returns. There's no evidence they've been refurbished in any way. So sometimes you'll get a player that's practically mint. Other times you may get one that looks like it's been run over by a truck. So there's a huge YMMV factor. I got a "refurbished" DVD recorder from them that had tons of dents and no remote. But it still worked, and the price was so good, I kept it and refurbished it myself.
> 
> 
> Having said that, I'm very happy with the so-called refurb streaming blu-ray player I just got from another vendor on ebay for $28 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was mint. So you can get lucky sometimes.



This caused me a bit of concern so I just made phone call and, according to sales rep, they do not sell customer returns as refurbished because that would be against their company policy. Was also told that they receive these units from Panasonic in sealed boxes. Another big factor that I always check prior to dealing with Ebay seller is their feedback which for them is 99.3% positive out of total of 5,5479 transactions. Still, if something should go wrong, there is always Ebay's and PayPal's Buyer Protection program.


Anyway, I am anxious for Monday's Fedex delivery to see just what mine looks like.


----------



## zoe-19

I'm trying to decide between these two players for my first blu-ray.

Right now I have a denon 2910 which I have been very happy with the audio from sacd's and dvd-audio. If I kept this I would go with the LG 390 because of the network capabilities. I guess I'm wondering if I went with the oppo would the audio for music be equivalent, better or worse than my denon 2910? The sound of the music is very important to me whether coming from 2 channel or 5.1. Is the oppo worth the extra $225 or so and sacrificing video steaming from netflix, vudu, etc. that the lg would have?


Any ideas or thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoe-19* /forum/post/18022283
> 
> 
> Right now I have a denon 2910 which *I have been very happy with* the audio from sacd's and dvd-audio.



There's your answer. Will the Oppo be better? Maybe. But if you're already very happy with it, why screw with it?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oedius* /forum/post/18022210
> 
> 
> This caused me a bit of concern so I just made phone call and, according to sales rep, they do not sell customer returns as refurbished because that would be against their company policy. Was also told that they receive these units from Panasonic in sealed boxes. Another big factor that I always check prior to dealing with Ebay seller is their feedback which for them is 99.3% positive out of total of 5,5479 transactions. Still, if something should go wrong, there is always Ebay's and PayPal's Buyer Protection program.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I am anxious for Monday's Fedex delivery to see just what mine looks like.



I hope they're telling you the truth. That's what they told me too, when I complained. There's no way my item was refurbished. It was damaged, old, worn out, and missing parts. I guess I'm in that 0.7% (nearly 400 people) that got scammed. HERE are some detailed reviews that tell a different story. But like I said, sometimes you get lucky. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## mwest

I am looking at the Pioneer BDP-23FD and the Denon DBP-2010CI. My prices are as follows:


BDP-23FD: $200

DBP-2010CI: $400


I have an Elite SC-05 Receiver and a Panasonic 58V10.


I will primarily be using this for Blu-Ray playback. I do have a decent CD collection and will use this for audio until I get my SACD/CD deck later this year. I am wondering if the Denon is better than the Elite, and, if so.....Is it worth twice the price? I understand the 2010 at $400 is a good price. However; I would like to only look at it's price/quality relative to the price/quality of the Elite.


Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


-Thanks


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwest* /forum/post/18023241
> 
> 
> I will primarily be using this for Blu-Ray playback.



They're basically all the same. Get the $200 player or the JVC or the Panny 60 or any other player between $100 - $200.


----------



## oedius




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18022539
> 
> 
> I hope they're telling you the truth. That's what they told me too, when I complained. There's no way my item was refurbished. It was damaged, old, worn out, and missing parts. I guess I'm in that 0.7% (nearly 400 people) that got scammed. HERE are some detailed reviews that tell a different story. But like I said, sometimes you get lucky. I hope it works out for you.



Thanks and I do feel for you for what you went through because I have been victim of bad deal before as well. I know it is like rolling dice and I am just playing the odds here. I have learned through past experience that if an Ebay seller refuses to fix their "mistake", it will end up biting them in the butt. Even though very rare, it woudn't be the first time I had to file a claim and gotten reimbursed. I am curious what I will get for my $85.


----------



## akadoublej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoe-19* /forum/post/18022283
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide between these two players for my first blu-ray.
> 
> Right now I have a denon 2910 which I have been very happy with the audio from sacd's and dvd-audio. If I kept this I would go with the LG 390 because of the network capabilities. I guess I'm wondering if I went with the oppo would the audio for music be equivalent, better or worse than my denon 2910? The sound of the music is very important to me whether coming from 2 channel or 5.1. Is the oppo worth the extra $225 or so and sacrificing video steaming from netflix, vudu, etc. that the lg would have?
> 
> 
> Any ideas or thoughts would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks



If you are a golden ear then you should be considering the Oppo BDP-83 SE.


----------



## subavision212




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cloister* /forum/post/18019994
> 
> 
> What does the reviewer mean by:
> 
> "Along the same lines, the BDP-80 does not support 24Hz upconversion of DVDs (a feature that not too many use currently)."?
> 
> 
> Again, you're talking to an A/V newbie so I appreciate having the terminology broken down. I read that the BDP-80 doesn't upconvert but I take it that it's saying that it does use a particular upconversion method?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Maybe this will help make things a little clearer.

FROM A RECENT REVIEW: "DVD is obviously another story and that is the $54 question - how does dvd upconversion performance compare to the 83 and other players? The short answer is excellent. While most folks will be able to spot differences between the 80 and 83 on larger displays, the 80 is an incredibly capable player on dvd. I will mention that motion is very fluid, which I believe most people will feel gives the image the realistic perception to the point of trite terms like 3D-like. The Player avoids deinterlacing errors in synthetic tests, and most importantly, in real world content. This player offers nearly error-free playback. The 80 lacks some detail reproduction and edge enhancement the 83 offers. Once again, the benefit of the 83 is directly correlated to the size of your display. When the two players were connected to a 40 sony lcd it was a struggle to spot differences. On a 50 kuro, there were differences, but they were more incremental than clear and distinguishable. Overall, the dvd upconversion is excellent without a doubt and that the quality is excellent regardless of pricepoint. Many feel that the the loss of 24fps conversion on dvds isn't worth worrying about- most have this feature disabled on the Oppo 83."

The slight upconversion differences between the two players is because the BDP-80 uses a Mediatek chip while the 83 uses the ABT 2010.


----------



## jojo57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jealkon* /forum/post/18020757
> 
> 
> Am considering both of these players LG-BD390 or Samsung BD-B3600. Currently do not have blu-ray player. Your thoughts?



I narrowed it down to these 2 also.I need the on board decoder for my legacy Yamaha receiver.I went with the samsung mostly because its on sale at crutchfield for about a hundred less then the LG.


----------



## mwest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18023367
> 
> 
> They're basically all the same. Get the $200 player or the JVC or the Panny 60 or any other player between $100 - $200.



Thank you for your response, though not what I expected to hear in a "help me choose" thread.....


----------



## MRMOTA

OK folks.


My Current devices are as follows.


PS3 Slim, Denon 2500 hooked into a Denon 3808CI.


I want to update my stand alone and am really wanting to use the analogs on the 3808 for CD playback as well as trying out True-HD and DTS-MA through analogs. Also improving some of my DVD playback quality is an upgrade I want out of this addition.


Three players I have in the running.


Not really worried about 2.0 capabilities and speed while nice is not a deal breaker. My 2500 is slow, but is rock solid with any movie I've thrown it's way.


Denon 3800BDCI "CD playback and DVD upscaling supposedly very good"

OPPO BDP-83 "Overall rated as one of the top players across the board"

OPP0 BDP-83SE "Improved anaolog circuitry over the 83 for an extra $300"


So owners of these players or people that have been researching help me out... Thanks in Advance for your feedback.


----------



## sctmise

Just ordered a pio 101fd and looking for mid price blu-ray. The guy recommended

pio bdp320 for ~$350 or nad t557 for ~$500. Seems like the pio got good reviews but don't know much about the nad. Anyone have an opinion on the pio over the nad or vice versa? Also i don't think either streams netflix. Can someone recommend a blu-ray that streams netflix and has excellent PQ. thanks.


----------



## mdavej

^^^


Probably not what you had in mind given your budget, but these are the best bang for your buck. PQ is excellent on both.


Insignia NS-BRDVD3 $130

Samsung BD-P1600 $150


I'm very happy with my 3 Insignias.


If I were spending $500, I'd go for the Oppo BDP-83. It doesn't stream netflix yet but will very soon, and it's DVD upconversion is hard to beat.


EDIT: Not so sure about oppo and netflix anymore. See other posts below.


----------



## goonstopher

How are the insignia's for speed?


----------



## DennyH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRMOTA* /forum/post/18027771
> 
> 
> OK folks.
> 
> 
> My Current devices are as follows.
> 
> 
> PS3 Slim, Denon 2500 hooked into a Denon 3808CI.
> 
> 
> I want to update my stand alone and am really wanting to use the analogs on the 3808 for CD playback as well as trying out True-HD and DTS-MA through analogs. Also improving some of my DVD playback quality is an upgrade I want out of this addition.
> 
> 
> Three players I have in the running.
> 
> 
> Not really worried about 2.0 capabilities and speed while nice is not a deal breaker. My 2500 is slow, but is rock solid with any movie I've thrown it's way.
> 
> 
> Denon 3800BDCI "CD playback and DVD upscaling supposedly very good"
> 
> OPPO BDP-83 "Overall rated as one of the top players across the board"
> 
> OPP0 BDP-83SE "Improved anaolog circuitry over the 83 for an extra $300"
> 
> 
> So owners of these players or people that have been researching help me out... Thanks in Advance for your feedback.



As far as I'm concerned, you cant do better than the 83, but I am prejudiced. It's kept a smile on my face for months now. I'm running analog 5.1 to my 3805 and can't imagine it sounding any better. I listen to SACD, DVD-a and HD Bluray. It's all good.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18029423
> 
> 
> If I were spending $500, I'd go for the Oppo BDP-83. It doesn't stream netflix yet but will very soon



I follow the OPPO threads closely, and I have not heard that.


-Bill


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goonstopher* /forum/post/18029482
> 
> 
> How are the insignia's for speed?



Not bad. Faster than my sony.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/18029557
> 
> 
> I follow the OPPO threads closely, and I have not heard that.
> 
> 
> -Bill



It's based on THIS press release. But I looked at the official BluTV website just now and don't see Netflix anymore. So I'm wondering if it got removed.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRMOTA* /forum/post/18027771
> 
> 
> OK folks.
> 
> 
> My Current devices are as follows.
> 
> 
> PS3 Slim, Denon 2500 hooked into a Denon 3808CI.
> 
> 
> I want to update my stand alone and am really wanting to use the analogs on the 3808 for CD playback as well as trying out True-HD and DTS-MA through analogs. Also improving some of my DVD playback quality is an upgrade I want out of this addition.
> 
> 
> Three players I have in the running.
> 
> 
> Not really worried about 2.0 capabilities and speed while nice is not a deal breaker. My 2500 is slow, but is rock solid with any movie I've thrown it's way.
> 
> 
> Denon 3800BDCI "CD playback and DVD upscaling supposedly very good"
> 
> OPPO BDP-83 "Overall rated as one of the top players across the board"
> 
> OPP0 BDP-83SE "Improved anaolog circuitry over the 83 for an extra $300"
> 
> 
> So owners of these players or people that have been researching help me out... Thanks in Advance for your feedback.



You may want to look at this thread also. It is dedicated to comparisons of the Oppo BDP-83 vs Other Blu-ray players. Owners of both think the Oppo smokes the Denon and if you are an audiophile the 83SE is worth the extra money.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post16202658


----------



## wish

I want a second bluray player for the upstairs family room TV my wife and daughter use. Nothing fancy...bare bones (i.e. plays bluray & fair upconvert). I noticed the Sylvania NB530SLX is a Gold Box deal on Amazon today for $90. A second option is a used Samsung BD-P2550 for $126. The appeal of the 2550 is the HQV Reon video scaling chip for top notch upscaling. If I got that I likely put it in my man cave and move the Panny BD35 upstairs.


So a new bare bones for $90 (and I keep the Panny-35 d-stairs) or for $36 more upgrade my Panny-35 to a 2550 & move the Panny upstairs?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

What is your downstairs display? If it's smaller than 50" and/or your seating ratio is greater than 1.5:1, I'd go for cheap and reliable with the features you want and not really worry about DVD scaling quality.


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18029626
> 
> 
> Not bad. Faster than my sony.



Power on to tray open drives me INSANE on my panny bd35, you need to be 100% sure there is nothing in the tray when you shut it off or you are screwed pressing eject 10 times while it ignores you and loads the previous disk


----------



## wish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/18030505
> 
> 
> What is your downstairs display? If it's smaller than 50" and/or your seating ratio is greater than 1.5:1, I'd go for cheap and reliable with the features you want and not really worry about DVD scaling quality.



The d-stairs TV is 65". I'm not sure though that I understand your opinion. It boils down to this:


Option A - buy new $90 Sylvannia:

Upstairs gets Sylvannia (46" TV viewed from 6'-8')

D-stairs keeps the current Panny-35 (for 65" viewed from 9.5')


Option B - buy used Sammy 2550 for $136:

Upstairs gets Panny-35 (moved from d-stairs)

D-stairs gets the used Sammy 2550


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goonstopher* /forum/post/18030587
> 
> 
> Power on to tray open drives me INSANE on my panny bd35, you need to be 100% sure there is nothing in the tray when you shut it off or you are screwed pressing eject 10 times while it ignores you and loads the previous disk



"Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results."

-Albert Einstein


----------



## oedius




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wish* /forum/post/18030669
> 
> 
> The d-stairs TV is 65". I'm not sure though that I understand your opinion. It boils down to this:
> 
> 
> Option A - buy new $90 Sylvannia:
> 
> Upstairs gets Sylvannia (46" TV viewed from 6'-8')
> 
> D-stairs keeps the current Panny-35 (for 65" viewed from 9.5')
> 
> 
> Option B - buy used Sammy 2550 for $136:
> 
> Upstairs gets Panny-35 (moved from d-stairs)
> 
> D-stairs gets the used Sammy 2550



I will put my 2 cents in. I took a chance last year on a 2550 mainly because of what I had read about the DVD upscaling. I worked for a short time before it began freezing up worse and worse until finally had to get rid of it. Thank goodness for Square Trade warranty. I used reimbursement money and bought a Panny BD35 and had lots of money left over.


You may be lucky enough to get a 2550 that works but, you could also become one of the many, many unlucky ones like me.


----------



## MRMOTA

Thanks for the input folks I am narrowing down now to the 83 and the 83SE.


----------



## wish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oedius* /forum/post/18030990
> 
> 
> I will put my 2 cents in. I took a chance last year on a 2550 mainly because of what I had read about the DVD upscaling. I worked for a short time before it began freezing up worse and worse until finally had to get rid of it. Thank goodness for Square Trade warranty. I used reimbursement money and bought a Panny BD35 and had lots of money left over.
> 
> 
> You may be lucky enough to get a 2550 that works but, you could also become one of the many, many unlucky ones like me.



Yep, that's my concern. If I knew I was getting a 2550 that would perform for years it would be a no brainer. The extra $36 it would cost over the new bare bones Sylvania really doesn't play into the decision.


Let me ask you this since you've had both the 2550 and the Panny35; when it worked how much better was the upconversion on the Sammy 2550 vs the Panny35? I ask because that in a nut shell is why I'd buy the 2550.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

The chance of getting a buggy 2500/2550 was the point I was getting at... and with smaller sets and longer viewing distance, the scaling capabilities are a bit less important anyway. SO, depending on your viewing distance, I would prioritize features and stability over scaling capabilities. There are other options in the price range that would have features more akin to the P2500/2550 and more stable in operation... the Insignia BRDVD3 might fall into that category, as might the P1590/1600, LG BD370, and several others.


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/18031927
> 
> 
> The chance of getting a buggy 2500/2550 was the point I was getting at... and with smaller sets and longer viewing distance, the scaling capabilities are a bit less important anyway. SO, depending on your viewing distance, I would prioritize features and stability over scaling capabilities. There are other options in the price range that would have features more akin to the P2500/2550 and more stable in operation... the Insignia BRDVD3 might fall into that category, as might the P1590/1600, LG BD370, and several others.





Stephen.....


1. What if we are talking larger screens (135") and a 14' viewing distance?


2. How does the low cost Insignia which I believe is a BB brand stack up against the others you mentioned including the LG390??


thank you


----------



## wish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/18031927
> 
> 
> The chance of getting a buggy 2500/2550 was the point I was getting at...



I understand and that was certainly my concern too with a used Sammy.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/18031927
> 
> 
> ... and with smaller sets and longer viewing distance, the scaling capabilities are a bit less important anyway. SO, depending on your viewing distance, I would prioritize features and stability over scaling capabilities. There are other options in the price range that would have features more akin to the P2500/2550 and more stable in operation... the Insignia BRDVD3 might fall into that category, as might the P1590/1600, LG BD370, and several others.



With a 65" at 9.5' I think I could certainly see the difference in a better scaling player with a Reon chip vs. the Panny35. In any case I decided to stick with the Panny d-stairs and bought the bottom rung Sylvania for upstairs. The Panny has been very reliable and does everything well (other than upscaling which is just fair). The risk/reward of a used Sammy didn't seem worth it.


----------



## oedius




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wish* /forum/post/18031309
> 
> 
> Yep, that's my concern. If I knew I was getting a 2550 that would perform for years it would be a no brainer. The extra $36 it would cost over the new bare bones Sylvania really doesn't play into the decision.
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this since you've had both the 2550 and the Panny35; when it worked how much better was the upconversion on the Sammy 2550 vs the Panny35? I ask because that in a nut shell is why I'd buy the 2550.



Well, I just won the Panny BD35 last week on Ebay and I am expecting delivery this coming Monday so I am going on a bit of faith. I have a 50" Plasma 1080p and view from about 9 ft. I do not expect to notice much if any difference in DVD upscaling from everything I have heard from current Panny owners. I am so looking forward to actually be able to sit down with the wife and enjoy watching a movie without my blood pressure going up from have to fight with obstinate BD player. Good luck.


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oedius* /forum/post/18032761
> 
> 
> Well, I just won the Panny BD35 last week on Ebay and I am expecting delivery this coming Monday so I am going on a bit of faith. I have a 50" Plasma 1080p and view from about 9 ft. I do not expect to notice much if any difference in DVD upscaling from everything I have heard from current Panny owners. I am so looking forward to actually be able to sit down with the wife and enjoy watching a movie without my blood pressure going up from have to fight with obstinate BD player. Good luck.



Very similar to myself (pio elite @ 9 feet and 35) but please remember not to leave a disk in when you shut it off or you will be annoyed when you go to watch another. Solid player in ever other way


----------



## tintinskoog

I would recommend the Lg bd370 or lg bd390 because of the .mkv support..


----------



## mdavej

The Insignia NS-BRDVD3 also plays mkv's for half the price of a 390.


----------



## powerplyer

Does the BD390 support NTFS for USB plugin and will it do DTS thru the Hard Drive?


----------



## William Moore

Hi. Does anyone know anything about Cambridge Audio's new "Universal" player (Azur 650 BD). It looks like it could give the Oppo a run for its money, even tho it costs a little more. Are there any reviews of this player yet? thanks!


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William Moore* /forum/post/18038252
> 
> 
> Hi. Does anyone know anything about Cambridge Audio's new "Universal" player (Azur 650 BD). It looks like it could give the Oppo a run for its money, even tho it costs a little more. Are there any reviews of this player yet? thanks!



a search here at avs would have turned up this thread-
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1171570


----------



## blindbartimaeus

Looked at the Oppo 83 and although it looks great I can't justify that much money. Looking for the above requirements and bang for the buck. Don't mind spending a little more for better quality/upconversion etc.


Last thing I need is RGB output to go to my HDPVR ;>)


Any suggestions will be looked into thourougly. I just tried investigating all different types of players and have been overwhelmed.


Thanks


----------



## bferr1

Check out this comparison thread for BD players: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1156535


----------



## William Moore

Thanks for the tip, but frequently when I search for something, it more often then not results in a dead end.


----------



## Wendell R. Breland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blindbartimaeus* /forum/post/18040921
> 
> 
> Looked at the Oppo 83 and although it looks great I can't justify that much money. Looking for the above requirements and bang for the buck. Don't mind spending a little more for better quality/upconversion etc.
> 
> 
> Last thing I need is RGB output to go to my HDPVR ;>)



You can checkout the HDi Dune player at Digital Connection, click here . Not likely to find a STB with RGB outputs.


----------



## Cattledog

LG 390 is a great choice.


----------



## HMenke

The Panasonic DMP-BD35 Blu-ray player has been excellent with Blu-ray in the home theater. However we're ready to add Blu-ray to the bedroom system, so moving the BD35 upstairs presents an opportunity to upgrade the main player in the basement home theater.


My home theater system has a Panasonic PT-AE3000U LCD 1080p/24 projector throwing a 103" diagonal 16:9 image, connected via HDMI.


For the new player, here are my priorities, in order of most important to least important:

1) Blu-ray picture quality equal to or better than the DMP-BD35

2) Optical or coax bitstream/PCM digital audio output

3) Lossless audio (Dolby TrueHD/DTS-HD MA) decoding to PCM over HDMI

4) Price 
5) Excellent standard-def DVD scaling/upconversion/motion adaptive

6) Ethernet + streaming applications (Netflix, Youtube, Pandora, etc.)

7) Load times as fast or faster than DMP-BD35


"Nice to have" but not essential features:

1) Built-in BD-Live memory

2) SD card or other memory card slot

3) USB port for flash drive


Unnecessary features:

1) Wi-Fi Ethernet

2) High-bitrate 5.1/7.1 analog outputs

3) Component /S-Video/Composite/Coaxial video


----------



## Jim Gilliland

I posted the note below about a month ago. I have not seen any replies (apologies if I missed any). I don't really expect to find a player that meets all of these goals, but I'm trying to figure out which ones come closest.


It's pretty confusing to read up on all of the current players. Many of them have network connectivity, but most seem to be focused on NetFlix or other paid providers. That's not what I'm after.


I have a PC in my basement that has an HD capture card. I capture transport stream files of my favorite shows every week. I'd like to have a player that can play those upstairs via the network. The same PC/server also has an extensive music collection and a photo collection. I'd like the player to be able to access those as well. And, of course, I want it to do a good job of playing BDs and DVDs. Finally, this player will be going into an older system. There is no HDMI, just component or DVI for video, and coax or optical for audio.


I'd probably go with wired ethernet for this system rather than wifi, but it would be nice to have an option. The server in question has a gigabit connection to the LAN.


My budget is modest. A max of $300 is probably realistic. I'd far prefer to spend less, but I could go higher if absolutely necessary.


What players come closest to meeting my needs?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Gilliland* /forum/post/17793447
> 
> 
> I'm shopping for a new BD player that can also play files (mostly .TP and .TS files) from my network. Here are the features that I'm looking for:
> 
> 
> 1) Inexpensive
> 
> 2) Reasonable video quality on BD and DVD
> 
> 3) Gigabit wired ethernet (wireless-N would be a plus)
> 
> 4) Ability to play many kinds of server-based media via SMB and/or DLNA, especially transport streams.
> 
> 5) Reliable and easy to use.
> 
> 
> It would also be useful to be able to play various kinds of FREE internet media. I'm not interested in Netflix or other paid video sources.
> 
> 
> There seem to be quite a few players that do at least some of what I want, but I'm not having a lot of luck focusing in on the prominent players.
> 
> 
> I own a PS3 (that I use in a different room) that is a pretty good fit for these requirements. However, it is unable to play a specific set of TP files that are important to me. So for the current purchase, I'm looking for something other than a PS3.
> 
> 
> What players should I be considering?


----------



## MRMOTA

Your asking for alot. PS3 is as close as you'll get for that budget, but as you stated it misses on those files you have. Myabe an an HTPC however the budget will be blown out of the water quickly.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Gilliland* /forum/post/17793447
> 
> 
> I'm shopping for a new BD player that can also play files (mostly .TP and .TS files) from my network. Here are the features that I'm looking for:
> 
> 
> 1) Inexpensive
> 
> 2) Reasonable video quality on BD and DVD
> 
> 3) Gigabit wired ethernet (wireless-N would be a plus)
> 
> 4) Ability to play many kinds of server-based media via SMB and/or DLNA, especially transport streams.
> 
> 5) Reliable and easy to use.
> 
> 
> It would also be useful to be able to play various kinds of FREE internet media. I'm not interested in Netflix or other paid video sources.
> 
> 
> There seem to be quite a few players that do at least some of what I want, but I'm not having a lot of luck focusing in on the prominent players.
> 
> 
> I own a PS3 (that I use in a different room) that is a pretty good fit for these requirements. However, it is unable to play a specific set of TP files that are important to me. So for the current purchase, I'm looking for something other than a PS3.
> 
> 
> What players should I be considering?



Why exactly do you need gigabit ethernet? That would be awesome, but I don't know of any video streams that require anywhere close to that.


In any case, I think the LG 390 is your best bet.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Gilliland* /forum/post/18046290
> 
> 
> I posted the note below about a month ago. I have not seen any replies (apologies if I missed any). I don't really expect to find a player that meets all of these goals, but I'm trying to figure out which ones come closest.
> 
> 
> It's pretty confusing to read up on all of the current players. Many of them have network connectivity, but most seem to be focused on NetFlix or other paid providers. That's not what I'm after.
> 
> 
> I have a PC in my basement that has an HD capture card. I capture transport stream files of my favorite shows every week. I'd like to have a player that can play those upstairs via the network. The same PC/server also has an extensive music collection and a photo collection. I'd like the player to be able to access those as well. And, of course, I want it to do a good job of playing BDs and DVDs. Finally, this player will be going into an older system. There is no HDMI, just component or DVI for video, and coax or optical for audio.
> 
> 
> I'd probably go with wired ethernet for this system rather than wifi, but it would be nice to have an option. The server in question has a gigabit connection to the LAN.
> 
> 
> My budget is modest. A max of $300 is probably realistic. I'd far prefer to spend less, but I could go higher if absolutely necessary.
> 
> 
> What players come closest to meeting my needs?



It really does sound like you're describing a PS3. I haven't worked with TP files (video stream captures, right?) but a quick search reveals that there do seem to be methods for converting them to other formats. Also, if you have the codec installed on your PC so that WMP can play the files, then you should be able to use WMP to serve the files to the PS3.


I suspect you got no responses originally because I'm guessing there simply are no BD players that can play these TP files.


----------



## sctmise

Anyone have an opinion on NAD bluray? Deciding on NAD T557 vs Pio 320 to play on 50" Pio Pro 101.


----------



## will6148

I just purchased a Samsung and not happy on access to Youtube and Netflix..

with Netflix must go online and choose movies to put for viewing in a list and then can view them with the Samsung Blueray player..

And on Youtube it will not play feature length Hollywood movies...

and have to add movies to my favorites in Youtube with computer to see them as search is very limited with Samsung then the Hollywood movies will not play..says can not find url..for online content..


My questions is with a ..Sony BDP-N460 Blu-ray..can I use the player to browse the online content for viewing or do I have to visit the websites first on my computer and add to a view list or favorite list as I must do with Samsung


I was thinking of retiring my media pc..to much maintance to keep up

the pc,,, virus and trojans and conflicts and copywrite ...Just got the computer back up a couple weeks ago..the Black Screen of Death...a real time consumer...

thanks


----------



## Ragnorok




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *will6148* /forum/post/18048032
> 
> 
> Sony BDP-N460 Blu-ray..can I use the player to browse the online content



- Yes.


- I've finally hooked my BDP-N460 to the network and it works just fine. The video quality is pretty poor for most of the content, but that's not the player's fault. YouTube simply doesn't get much high-res that I've seen, and neither do any other free content providers that I saw. I don't have NetFlix so I can't speak to it, but there are about two dozen sources listed in the online section of the "Home" screen.


- The Sony does load and power up a bit slow, and in particular BD content loads significantly slower than DVD, at least the one BD movie I've watched, which was "9" last night. If you're impatient you'll probably be disappointed. I'm not impatient and I think it's a superb unit.


- Upconvert on DVDs in particular is phenomenal. I haven't seen the Oppo units, but Firefly looks fresh and new. It's rendered so beautifully, with such depth and detail, that I'm continually amazed. I can't imagine anything for $200 doing a better job than this Sony. Period.


- Or maybe it's the Epson UB8500? Dunno. I just know this setup makes DVD look halfway to good as BD, and significantly better than any other DVD player I've seen. Ever. I sit about 13' back from a 108" front projection screen and it never ceases to amaze me how plain good it looks.


- I haven't seen one visual artifact yet, and normally those things slap me in eyes like a search light. I also haven't seen any freezes, stutters, or the slightest aberrations of any sort for the six Firefly episodes, three DVD movies, and one BD movie I've run through it. It's becoming normal to have flawless eye-popping video clarity for all movies.


- I wish it would read content from a hard drive on the network, but so far I haven't figured out how to finagle that one. Some clever person should mash up a web server that sits on the LAN and intercepts the Sony's streaming content requests, then inserts the local content server as a valid stream source. Then the player should be able to show anything the LAN server can stream. I mean, streaming is already built-in ... it just needs to point to the local source. Any takers?? (silly grin)


----------



## Wendell R. Breland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18046938
> 
> 
> I suspect you got no responses originally because I'm guessing there simply are no BD players that can play these TP files.



The HDi Dune Prime 3.0 that I mentioned above list MPEG-TS container as one of the formats that it plays.


----------



## sticks435

I'm thinking about picking up a blu-ray player, and was wondering what you recommend. I do have about $60 in Best Buy gift cards, but am game to buy just about anywhere.


Looking for one that has good dvd upconversion quality, as I have about 100 dvds and my buddy has around 300.


Streaming of media and audio. Wireless would be nice, but not a necessity at this time, as my ethernet network is in the same location as my HT.


Don't really need any of the video services, as I have netflix and Zune Marketplace on my 360 and Viera Cast on my TV.


I notice that people seem to be getting good deals on the LG390 at best buy, whether open box or new units on clearance. I know LG is coming out with new models, would it be wise to wait for those and see how they compare, or try another model/see if I can find a good deal on a 390? Not really wanting to drop $250 on a player, but if it gets me what I need now, and maybe some future proofing, then I can deal.


Edit: I have a Pioneer VSX-814 receiver, so I guess I would be using multi-chan analog or optical digital for audio, and HDMI to my TV. I've read some people have issues when using mult-chan analog with the bass being to low, and needing to adjust it up. Does anyone know if this reciever has per input config's, or if it's universal?


----------



## cowens677

I just cashed out my BB rewards and need a blue ray player. I have it narrowed down to the samsung 3600 and the pioneer 320. I have the samsung PN58B860 and want a player with the best PQ and SQ. Samsung offers all the streaming which I will not use, but it is a faster player as far as loads time. But if I can not notice a better picture between the two players I might as well have the option to stream.

I guess what I really want to know will I notice a better picture and audio quailty with the pioneer or is there really not a noticeable difference.


----------



## pmb600




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cowens677* /forum/post/18054640
> 
> 
> I just cashed out my BB rewards and need a blue ray player. I have it narrowed down to the samsung 3600 and the pioneer 320. I have the samsung PN58B860 and want a player with the best PQ and SQ. Samsung offers all the streaming which I will not use, but it is a faster player as far as loads time. But if I can not notice a better picture between the two players I might as well have the option to stream.
> 
> I guess what I really want to know will I notice a better picture and audio quailty with the pioneer or is there really not a noticeable difference.



I am also in the market for a BluRay, and I am considering the Pioneer BDP-320. I just got a 50" Panasonic V10 Plasma on Saturday, and I want a BluRay player with the best picture quality to match this great TV. I would love to get the Oppo, but I don't know if I can justify that much for a player. Any other suggestions would be greatly apprecaited from anyone.


Edit: I also want a player that can play burned DVDs with no problem. I read one review on Amazon that said they were having trouble playing these discs with the Pioneer.


----------



## MrHT

My Samsung BD-P1600 has proven itself to be unreliable. Not only that, but the new firmware updates for it have more issues than the older ones. The fact that I can’t even update my player because Samsung can’t quality control their firmware is just plain ridiculous and I’ve had it.


I’ve now decided to go and buy the *Sony BDP-S360*. So, my question is: Is this a stable Blu-ray player? Meaning….will it play EVERY Blu-ray disc I throw in it flawlessly without any hiccups or freezes? I don’t case about any extra steaming, online stuff, etc. The ONLY thing I care about is stability. That’s it!


Anyone who owns this player and uses it very frequently, I’d great appreciate any input you have on this unit. I’m hoping to make my purchase sometime today before Amazon raises the price on it. So, the sooner I can get input on this the better.


----------



## goonstopher

I don't know about the sony but panasonics are known to be very stable and are pretty cheap


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHT* /forum/post/18059650
> 
> 
> ...I’ve now decided to go and buy the *Sony BDP-S360*. So, my question is: Is this a stable Blu-ray player? Meaning….will it play EVERY Blu-ray disc I throw in it flawlessly without any hiccups or freezes?



I never had a problem with mine before I sold it a few months ago, but that's no guarantee of future performance. If you find such a player, please let us know. I think blu-ray and flawless playback are mutually exclusive. It's just the nature of the beast. That's like asking for a PC that never crashes.


----------



## hamptons

Which is a better Blue Ray player: the Onkyo DVBD507 or the Sony BDP S560 in terms of picture and sound quality and reliability? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MrHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18060698
> 
> 
> I never had a problem with mine before I sold it a few months ago, but that's no guarantee of future performance. If you find such a player, please let us know. I think blu-ray and flawless playback are mutually exclusive. It's just the nature of the beast. That's like asking for a PC that never crashes.



Well anything that's more stable than my Samsung BD-P1600 will do. What kills me about this unit is that Samsung is releasing buggy firmwares that cause MORE problems rather than fixing them. So, I have to revert back to an old firmware and stay on it. Because of this, I have a non-upgradable unit. Not good!


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHT* /forum/post/18059650
> 
> 
> My Samsung BD-P1600 has proven itself to be unreliable. Not only that, but the new firmware updates for it have more issues than the older ones. The fact that I can't even update my player because Samsung can't quality control their firmware is just plain ridiculous and I've had it.
> 
> 
> I've now decided to go and buy the *Sony BDP-S360*. So, my question is: Is this a stable Blu-ray player? Meaning.will it play EVERY Blu-ray disc I throw in it flawlessly without any hiccups or freezes? I don't case about any extra steaming, online stuff, etc. The ONLY thing I care about is stability. That's it!
> 
> 
> Anyone who owns this player and uses it very frequently, I'd great appreciate any input you have on this unit. I'm hoping to make my purchase sometime today before Amazon raises the price on it. So, the sooner I can get input on this the better.



I love my Pan. BD60. And it upconverts better than the Sony 360. If you buy it, make sure to load the latest firmware, 2.2


----------



## DennyH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHT* /forum/post/18059650
> 
> 
> My Samsung BD-P1600 has proven itself to be unreliable. Not only that, but the new firmware updates for it have more issues than the older ones. The fact that I can't even update my player because Samsung can't quality control their firmware is just plain ridiculous and I've had it.
> 
> 
> I've now decided to go and buy the *Sony BDP-S360*. So, my question is: Is this a stable Blu-ray player? Meaning.will it play EVERY Blu-ray disc I throw in it flawlessly without any hiccups or freezes? I don't case about any extra steaming, online stuff, etc. The ONLY thing I care about is stability. That's it!
> 
> 
> Anyone who owns this player and uses it very frequently, I'd great appreciate any input you have on this unit. I'm hoping to make my purchase sometime today before Amazon raises the price on it. So, the sooner I can get input on this the better.



I dont believe there is a bluray player that will play every disc flawlessly. If you must have that feature, you may be in for a long wait.


----------



## JDMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DennyH* /forum/post/18064845
> 
> 
> I dont believe there is a bluray player that will play every disc flawlessly. If you must have that feature, you may be in for a long wait.



I have had the older 350 for a little over a year and my wife belongs to Netflix, so she gets Blu-ray movies weekly and we have never had a problem with any discs. I just bought it on sale at BB on Black Friday to get me started with blu-ray, and I have been impressed with it. I also keep the firmware updated. It's a pretty good unit. I just wish I would have upgraded and got the one with the 7.1 analog ouputs since my processor does not have HDMI. I believe only their ES models offer that feature now. That also seems like a good price for the 360. It's the cheapest I have seen so far, but remember, t hey will bringing out their new line in a few months also. Hope this helps.


----------



## TNO821

Yeah, there are basically no BD players that could be described as "flawless". But the PS3 should still get the nod as the most reliable overall because every movie company always tests their discs with it before releasing. And Sony has been very good about firmware updates (Panasonic has also been very good).


Oppo has been extremely responsive with firmware updates, typically even faster than Sony or Panasonic, but their BD player is ~$500 (It is very, very good, particularly with DVD upconversion).


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDMoose* /forum/post/18065172
> 
> 
> I have had the older 350 for a little over a year and my wife belongs to Netflix, so she gets Blu-ray movies weekly and we have never had a problem with any discs.



I've never had problems with any of my players either, but I'm not going to say there might be discs it won't play. I've yet to try and watch every BD movie.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TNO821* /forum/post/18065186
> 
> 
> 
> Oppo has been extremely responsive with firmware updates, typically even faster than Sony or Panasonic, but their BD player is ~$500 (It is very, very good, particularly with DVD upconversion).



OPPO also now has the BDP-80 for $289.


-Bill


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18065191
> 
> 
> I've never had problems with any of my players either, but I'm not going to say there might be discs it won't play. I've yet to try and watch every BD movie.



Test crank 2, suppose to be a pain


----------



## MrHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TNO821* /forum/post/18065186
> 
> 
> Yeah, there are basically no BD players that could be described as "flawless". But the PS3 should still get the nod as the most reliable overall because every movie company always tests their discs with it before releasing. *And Sony has been very good about firmware updates* (Panasonic has also been very good).
> 
> *Oppo has been extremely responsive with firmware updates*, typically even faster than Sony or Panasonic, but their BD player is ~$500 (It is very, very good, particularly with DVD upconversion).



There you go. Samsung hasn't. Like I said, each new firmware has more and more bugs. I would like to buy a player that gets BETTER after each firmware upgrade, not worse.


I've ordered the Sony 360 this morning with Free Shipping and it's now "Shipping Soon." So there's no turning back. I have 30 days to see how well this unit works. If it's worse than the Samsung (which I doubt it would be), then I'll simply return it to Amazon for a full refund and put back my old player.


----------



## jsil

I got the Denon 2500btci about 3 weeks ago for a very good price. Now that Oppo has the BDP-80 out, I'm thinking about return the Denon and getting Oppo BDP-80. So what go you guys think keep the Denon or get the Oppo. I have a Pan ax200u FP with 110" screen. I mostly watch blu-ray movies and once in awhile a regular DVD movie.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsil* /forum/post/18066430
> 
> 
> I got the Denon 2500btci about 3 weeks ago for a very good price. Now that Oppo has the BDP-80 out, I'm thinking about return the Denon and getting Oppo BDP-80. So what go you guys think keep the Denon or get the Oppo. I have a Pan ax200u FP with 110" screen. I mostly watch blu-ray movies and once in awhile a regular DVD movie.



Blu-ray performance will be very similar. DVD: I don't know; have a look at the DVD column in Winston's table: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1156535 


-Bill


----------



## jcl_49er

I can't seem to find what I'm looking for unless I'm willing to gamble on players with very shady reviews.


I simply want a Blu Ray that streams Netflix AND Pandora. Looks like I'm limited to Samsung but the reviews are terrible (BD-P1600 and BD-P3600)


Any other suggestions? I thought I had found something worthwhile in an Insignia at Best Buy (its' even wireless and under $200) but doesn't do Pandora which is a dealbreaker for me.


Anyone have experience with Slacker? I have found a couple Sony's that do Netflix and Slacker but wasn't sure if/how it compared to Pandora, which I absolutely love.


----------



## luciano136




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcl_49er* /forum/post/18068191
> 
> 
> I simply want a Blu Ray that streams Netflix AND Pandora. Looks like I'm limited to Samsung but the reviews are terrible (BD-P1600 and BD-P3600)



I bought the Samsung BD-2550 exactly for that purpose. Mine has been just fine. I actually bought a 3y extended warranty for 20 bucks more orso.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcl_49er* /forum/post/18068191
> 
> 
> I can't seem to find what I'm looking for unless I'm willing to gamble on players with very shady reviews.
> 
> 
> I simply want a Blu Ray that streams Netflix AND Pandora. Looks like I'm limited to Samsung but the reviews are terrible (BD-P1600 and BD-P3600)



This is why I recommend that people at least ask the question: why do you need a single solution? If you bought something like the Roku box for $100, you would have an HD streaming solution that includes a number of streaming sources, an excellent user interface, and most importantly regular updates and the addition of new services. It's unusualy for BD player manufacturers to update older players' streaming features the way Roku does.


Then you would be free to choose the perfect BD player for your needs, which might let you go cheaper if you want, or move up to a premium player like an Oppo.


----------



## Mindwarper

I started a few weeks back in this thread. I decided on the oppo 80. It was little more than I wanted to spend, but the upscaling, build quality, and reputation helped the decision. Plus a few amazon reviews that said they wished they had bought a oppo. I ordered it (with backlite remote) on Tuesday and it just arrived. It's ready to go. Thanks for any suggestions and input. I hope you all find a great player.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mindwarper* /forum/post/18069794
> 
> 
> I started a few weeks back in this thread. I decided on the oppo 80. It was little more than I wanted to spend, but the upscaling, build quality, and reputation helped the decision. Plus a few amazon reviews that said they wished they had bought a oppo. I ordered it (with backlite remote) on Tuesday and it just arrived. It's ready to go. Thanks for any suggestions and input. I hope you all find a great player.



I think you will be happy. I've had my BDP-80 a few days, and it is a solid, extremely capable player. It's great to hear my DVD-A and SACD collection with the benefit of my AVR's audio processing, using the same player I use for BD and DVD, all through a single HDMI connection. The DVD upconversion is excellent, and the build/mechanical quality of the player seem to be top-notch.


I've always been happy with my PS3 as well, and I will continue to use it. There is of course no difference in PQ/AQ between the PS3 and the Oppo when playing Blu-rays, but the Oppo does fit my overall needs (universal player with simultaneously active analog and digital video and audio outputs) better. If this player or its equivalent had existed two years ago I probably would never have bought a PS3 (which would have been my loss, as the PS3 has many other viirtues).


----------



## Mindwarper

I bought the Oppo to replace a 60GB PS3 that failed. The oppo uses a universal power plug, so I just used the existing cords. I didn't have to fiddle with the back and I appreitate that. So far so good, but it is very similiar in DVD upconverting than the PS3 and it doesn't take my Ntfs formated files which the ps3 does. But it is way quieter. And I hope the oppo does get streaming ability. I can use my xbox 360, but it is very loud in a small room. I have very few sacd DVDs, but the fact that it has it makes me happy. So far I am very happy with the oppo.


But yes I do think I am happy. It even comes witha travel bag. Top notch all the way.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18069910
> 
> 
> I think you will be happy. I've had my BDP-80 a few days, and it is a solid, extremely capable player. It's great to hear my DVD-A and SACD collection with the benefit of my AVR's audio processing, using the same player I use for BD and DVD, all through a single HDMI connection. The DVD upconversion is excellent, and the build/mechanical quality of the player seem to be top-notch.
> 
> 
> I've always been happy with my PS3 as well, and I will continue to use it. There is of course no difference in PQ/AQ between the PS3 and the Oppo when playing Blu-rays, but the Oppo does fit my overall needs (universal player with simultaneously active analog and digital video and audio outputs) better. If this player or its equivalent had existed two years ago I probably would never have bought a PS3 (which would have been my loss, as the PS3 has many other viirtues).


----------



## sgupta

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hey all,


So I just tried my first Blu-Ray player (Panasonic DMP-BD60), and unfortunately it looks like it's not going to work out for me and will need to go back (still investigating and hoping I can find a workaround, but not looking like it - it's strange as a few sites mistakingly list "Instant Replay" as a feature...).


I'm a bit OCD when I watch DVD's, and the Instant Replay feature (such as on DVR's or even my current Panasonic DVD player) is a very crucial feature to me, and it seems this player sadly does not have it (which is a shame, as otherwise from my limited experience it seems like a really nice unit).


Anyway, could someone give me some suggestions for a decent and affordable Blu-Ray player with an Instant Replay button (you know, jumping back 5-10 seconds at the touch of a button and playing from that point)?


Thanks!


----------



## TNO821




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/18065202
> 
> 
> OPPO also now has the BDP-80 for $289.
> 
> -Bill



True, but if I were to go the Oppo route, it'd be for the $500 BDP-83. I'd want the Anchor Bay DVD upconversion. To me, that's what really sets the Oppo apart from the crowd.


Yes, Oppo is very responsive with updates, and the unit is super fast at powering on and loading BD's...but, if all I cared about was Blu-ray performance, I'd grab the Sony 360 or 460.


I figure that any BD player does a great job on Blu-ray picture quality (even the Samsung and LG's, known for having more compatibility issues and less responsive with updates, display a perfect BD picture), and the Sony's are very reliable and updated regularly and the 360, 460, and 560 are super fast (I also like the Panny's but they're way slower). And the Sony 360 or 460 would be a lot cheaper than even the Oppo BDP-80. (Amazon lists the Sony 460 at $100 less than the Oppo and the Sony 360 is even less!)


----------



## vpr80

Time has come to upgrade the bedroom DVD player to Blu-Ray and Netflix so I looked around online, but all reviews seem to be mixed. The LG370 seems to get good reviews, but I saw comments about sub-par video quality. Since I am feeding this into a 52" LCD, I rather not compromise on video quality.


I was thinking something in the $200 range, so what should I get? Anything new coming out soon that I should wait for? Is $200 enough for a good player?


Thanks!


PS - No PS3, the equipment is hidden in a different room.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vpr80* /forum/post/18075166
> 
> 
> Time has come to upgrade the bedroom DVD player to Blu-Ray and Netflix so I looked around online, but all reviews seem to be mixed. The LG370 seems to get good reviews, but I saw comments about sub-par video quality. Since I am feeding this into a 52" LCD, I rather not compromise on video quality.
> 
> 
> I was thinking something in the $200 range, so what should I get? Anything new coming out soon that I should wait for? Is $200 enough for a good player?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> PS - No PS3, the equipment is hidden in a different room.



Insignia is a fine netflix/blu-ray player for $130 (sometimes $100 on sale) which looks great on my 60" TV. I have several now, most of which are $30 refurbs from ebay. It also plays many video file formats over USB, which is unheard of in players at this price level. It's not a name brand, but it's one the most impressive players I've had in a long time. This is coming from an ex- sony, samsung, and panasonic owner.


You could wait indefinitely too. Players will always get better and cheaper.


----------



## vpr80

ehhhh i don't know....i kind of want to stick to the major brands


----------



## Ben Franklin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vpr80* /forum/post/18075166
> 
> 
> Time has come to upgrade the bedroom DVD player to Blu-Ray and Netflix so I looked around online, but all reviews seem to be mixed. The LG370 seems to get good reviews, but I saw comments about sub-par video quality. Since I am feeding this into a 52" LCD, I rather not compromise on video quality.
> 
> 
> I was thinking something in the $200 range, so what should I get? Anything new coming out soon that I should wait for? Is $200 enough for a good player?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> PS - No PS3, the equipment is hidden in a different room.



The Panasonic BD65 and BD85 are due this Spring and will have Netflix streaming. I have not seen prices yet but certainly the BD65 will be selling below $200 during the year.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vpr80* /forum/post/18075225
> 
> 
> ehhhh i don't know....i kind of want to stick to the major brands



Suit yourself. The Samsung 1600 is a major brand that streams netflix. It has many disc playback issues. My Insignias have none.


If you want a major brand at a good price, Panasonic is probably your best bet, as Ben said. If want the best DVD PQ and price is no object, get an Oppo and a Roku.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vpr80* /forum/post/18075225
> 
> 
> ehhhh i don't know....i kind of want to stick to the major brands



Insignia is somewhat of a major brand-best buy's brand. These BD players actually get pretty good reviews. You could also try looking for the LG BD390 on clearance/open box at BB. I just picked up 2 for less than $200 each. The Panasonic BD60 is an excellent basic player that can be found for well under $200.


----------



## vpr80

how do you find a clearance/open box player at BB, just call around?


----------



## vpr80

What about the Sony BDP-N460? Price is right and seems to be getting good reviews.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vpr80* /forum/post/18076331
> 
> 
> how do you find a clearance/open box player at BB, just call around?



You have to go. The online inventory will show none. You can try calling but you risk having an employee buy it instead. I went in and negotiated. Both where showing a higher clearance price. I talked them into a lower price. Both were the display units that just sit on a shelf but were never hooked up. Full warranty. Clean off all of the fingerprints and you are good to go


----------



## TNO821




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vpr80* /forum/post/18076366
> 
> 
> What about the Sony BDP-N460? Price is right and seems to be getting good reviews.



The Sony 460 is great at BD, pretty good at DVD upconversion, but reportedly not so great with the Netflix streaming. There have been reviews that cite it as being noticeably worse with Netflix picture quality/smoothness than other players from Samsung or LG.


If high quality Netflix streaming is really a big deal, get a roku for that.


----------



## sgupta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sgupta* /forum/post/18074260
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> 
> So I just tried my first Blu-Ray player (Panasonic DMP-BD60), and unfortunately it looks like it's not going to work out for me and will need to go back (still investigating and hoping I can find a workaround, but not looking like it - it's strange as a few sites mistakingly list "Instant Replay" as a feature...).
> 
> 
> I'm a bit OCD when I watch DVD's, and the Instant Replay feature (such as on DVR's or even my current Panasonic DVD player) is a very crucial feature to me, and it seems this player sadly does not have it (which is a shame, as otherwise from my limited experience it seems like a really nice unit).
> 
> 
> Anyway, could someone give me some suggestions for a decent and affordable Blu-Ray player with an Instant Replay button (you know, jumping back 5-10 seconds at the touch of a button and playing from that point)?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



If anyone's curious, I found out the Sony's have this feature (10 second replay). Specifically I'm going with the S360 (their most budget player but still supposed to be decent). Just in case anyone searches the thread and cares about this particular feature as much as I do. ^.^


[The high end Oppo also has this feature, but for my current setup (older rear projection LCD, etc.), I'm getting a budget player til I upgrade home theaters in the next year or two, at which point I'll probably want to go 3D or at least consider it, so I'm holding off on a really high end player at least until I find out if 3D is going to be worth owning.]


----------



## nowdeprecated

I would greatly appreciate it if someone would recommend a blu-ray player that would be inline with the other components I've ordered/purchased.


To be honest I'm not even sure what key features I should look for in a blu-ray player. I've spent the last several days researching tv's and receivers and it all is starting to sound like the scientist fellow from Back to the Future.


Ideally, I'd like something around to the $200 price range. This is what I've got so far:


Samsung 50" Plasma (PN50B550)

Acoustic Reasearch HD510 speakers

Denon AVR 1610 Receiver


I've not settled on a flux capacitor yet.....


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nowdeprecated* /forum/post/18079971
> 
> 
> I would greatly appreciate it if someone would recommend a blu-ray player that would be inline with the other components I've ordered/purchased.
> 
> 
> To be honest I'm not even sure what key features I should look for in a blu-ray player. I've spent the last several days researching tv's and receivers and it all is starting to sound like the scientist fellow from Back to the Future.
> 
> 
> Ideally, I'd like something around to the $200 price range. This is what I've got so far:
> 
> 
> Samsung 50" Plasma (PN50B550)
> 
> Acoustic Reasearch HD510 speakers
> 
> Denon AVR 1610 Receiver
> 
> 
> I've not settled on a flux capacitor yet.....



It depends on what features you need. If you just want a nice Blu-ray player with excellent upconversion, I recommend the Pan. BD60.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/18080406
> 
> 
> It depends on what features you need. If you just want a nice Blu-ray player with excellent upconversion, I recommend the Pan. BD60.



+1 on the Panasonic for a basic, quality player. If you want Netflix, the LG BD390(can be found on clearance below $200) or the LG BD370.


----------



## avsnoob10

I currently have Panasonic BD-60 and looking for a better player for DVD up-scaling and possibly Netflix streaming. I am still unsure if I want Netflix streaming on my Blu-ray player or just get a Roku HD and focus on better picture quality. I have Pioneer Elite PRO-151FD so obvious choice is Pioneer BDP-320 but I hear load times are fairly high. Oppo BD-83 is a good player but I don't need SACD and DVD-Audio so can't justify $500 price tag. My budget is around $300-$325 for a player with Netflix streaming or a standalone player and Roku HD either way something with better DVD upscaling than Panasonic BD-60.


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/18080484
> 
> 
> +1 on the Panasonic for a basic, quality player. If you want Netflix, the LG BD390(can be found on clearance below $200) or the LG BD370.



I have read reviews that say the 60 is even slower than the 35. I have a 35 and it is slow as hell


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goonstopher* /forum/post/18082516
> 
> 
> I have read reviews that say the 60 is even slower than the 35. I have a 35 and it is slow as hell



The LG's are pretty fast. I am fine with their load times.


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badgerpilot* /forum/post/18082576
> 
> 
> The LG's are pretty fast. I am fine with their load times.



Yeah but the 390 is out of my budget and the 370 is bad with 1080i discs and I watch a lot of concerts, some in 1080i also the dvd scores stink.


Why cant someone make a fast sub $200 basic player with decent dvd upconversion? Damn the jvc bp1 for discontinued!!!


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goonstopher* /forum/post/18082716
> 
> 
> Yeah but the 390 is out of my budget and the 370 is bad with 1080i discs and I watch a lot of concerts, some in 1080i also the dvd scores stink.
> 
> 
> Why cant someone make a fast sub $200 basic player with decent dvd upconversion? Damn the jvc bp1 for discontinued!!!



I got 2 BD390's for less than $200 each.


----------



## Sickman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sickman* /forum/post/17997502
> 
> 
> 1. CNET says this:
> 
> You may be surprised by this next piece of advice: 1080p isn't that important for getting the most out of Blu-ray. At a standard seating distance from a 50- or 58-inch TV, you just won't see a difference between a 1080p and 720p HDTV--trust us, we've tried. That's not as much of a factor for new HDTV buyers, as almost all large HDTVs are 1080p now, but if you have an older HDTV and want to take advantage of Blu-ray, don't feel like you need to upgrade. The major exception to this rule is with projectors, where you will see a difference on giant 100-plus-inch screens.
> http://reviews.cnet.com/2719-13817_7...?tag=page;page
> 
> 
> My display is an older Panasonic TH50PHD6UY. I understand it to be 1366x768, which I think means it is 720p, although it converts 1080i and 1080p signals. I don't think I can get a true 1080p picture, although I guess 720p is an improvement over ED DVD. Am I wasting money on a BD player if it is connected to this display?
> 
> 
> 2. I only have one digital input, which is currently dedicated to my cable STB. Am I wasting money on a BD player if it is connected via component?
> 
> 
> 3. I like the idea of streaming Netflix, Pandora, etc., and room considerations dictate WiFi, but my router is only wireless-G. Will that be good enough?
> 
> 
> Assuming these three questions don't present big issues, I was thinking LG BD390 or Samsung BD-P3600. Price and Pandora seem to tilt towards the P3600, but build quality may favor the LG given some of the Samsung issues on this forum. Recommendations would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Any help on these questions?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sickman* /forum/post/17997502
> 
> 
> 1. [...] My display is an older Panasonic TH50PHD6UY. I understand it to be 1366x768, which I think means it is 720p, although it converts 1080i and 1080p signals. I don't think I can get a true 1080p picture, although I guess 720p is an improvement over ED DVD. Am I wasting money on a BD player if it is connected to this display?



Not if you sit close enough.



> Quote:
> 2. I only have one digital input, which is currently dedicated to my cable STB. Am I wasting money on a BD player if it is connected via component?



No, component will carry high def video up to 1080i. Or you could invest in an HDMI switch.


-Bill


----------



## audiopho

Fry's is going to deliver the Mitsu Wd-73837 to my home this Sunday.

Very much way out of loop ever since my Toshiba HD-DVD player bit the dust (HD conceded to BR).

That being said, I need a recommendation for a BR player that works well with the new Mitsu and ethernet (Netflix) capability is a must.

Price range 100-300.


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goonstopher* /forum/post/18082516
> 
> 
> I have read reviews that say the 60 is even slower than the 35. I have a 35 and it is slow as hell



That's baloney. My BD60 is definitely quick enough. I get a kick out of some of you guys who's players are never fast enough. You can sit down for a 2 hour movie, but you can't wait an extra 5 seconds for it to start? Come on now.


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/18083734
> 
> 
> That's baloney. My BD60 is definitely quick enough. I get a kick out of some of you guys who's players are never fast enough. You can sit down for a 2 hour movie, but you can't wait an extra 5 seconds for it to start? Come on now.



Did you ever try to turn the 35 on with a disc in the tray then try to get it to respond to the eject button from start up. Wow, press the button 10 times and it still does not react until the movie that is in the tray loads first. That is why I HATE the 35


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sickman* /forum/post/18083159
> 
> 
> Any help on these questions?



1. Am I wasting money on a BD player if it is connected to this display?


No, definitely not.


2. I only have one digital input, which is currently dedicated to my cable STB. Am I wasting money on a BD player if it is connected via component?


As the other poster said, no again. Component will still give you an HD picture. You might want to use the HDMI for your BD player though so that you get the new HD codecs. Use the component for your cable box. This is assuming that you are using a receiver. If you are connecting straight to the TV, and not using external speakers, it won't matter.


3. I like the idea of streaming Netflix, Pandora, etc., and room considerations dictate WiFi, but my router is only wireless-G. Will that be good enough?


This is the tricky part. A hard wire connection will always be better. The only way you will know is to try it. I have the BD390 and it gives a very good picture for Netflix but mine is hard wired. It also depends on your internet service in the first place(DSL, Cable, FIOS etc, and then what speed you are paying for).


----------



## mattintosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sickman* /forum/post/17997502
> 
> 
> 3. I like the idea of streaming Netflix, Pandora, etc., and room considerations dictate WiFi, but my router is only wireless-G. Will that be good enough?



Your Internet connection, assuming it is 20Mbps or less, will not be impacted in the slightest over wireless. There is no advantage to ethernet in this situation, so if there's no easy way to get a wired connection back there, don't invest any effort into putting one back there if the BD player is your only consideration.


In any event, Netflix streaming only goes to about 4Mbps, so even with a really fast connection, there's still no benefit to ethernet, especially since you are considering players with included wifi adapters.


----------



## black96ws6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18075469
> 
> 
> Suit yourself. The Samsung 1600 is a major brand that streams netflix. It has many disc playback issues. My Insignias have none.
> 
> 
> If you want a major brand at a good price, Panasonic is probably your best bet, as Ben said. If want the best DVD PQ and price is no object, get an Oppo and a Roku.



I agree with this statement. Stay away from Samsung, I have seen a ton of reviews about various things breaking.


Plus, do a search on ebay and see how many refurbed Samsung blu-ray players there are, it's eye-opening.


I went with the LG BD390 myself. Built-in Wireless N standard, Netflix and YouTube streaming. The family loves it. My wife loves watching her Cure '80s videos on YouTube while working out. And it's FAST too (for a blu-ray player). All LG players are very responsive. I moved the Insignia NSBR-DVD into the bedroom.


If the other poster is trying to keep it under $200, your best bet IMO is the LG BD370. $160 at Amazon, plus check out the ratings - 4/5 stars, 198 reviews, that's pretty good:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001UQ6F4S?...JGM6JYRPP6EZ2&


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *black96ws6* /forum/post/18085446
> 
> 
> 
> If the other poster is trying to keep it under $200, your best bet IMO is the LG BD370. $160 at Amazon, plus check out the ratings - 4/5 stars, 198 reviews, that's pretty good:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001UQ6F4S?...JGM6JYRPP6EZ2&



Maybe you meant me here - This is the review that turns me off.


I like Blu Ray concerts a LOT




> Quote:
> The BD370 is decent at DVD upconversion but it fails to properly de-interlace 1080i material. *1080i is used for many nature documentaries and concert films on Blu-ray Disc* due to the underlying frame rates not being compatible with 1080p/24 fps encoding. Because the player can't detect and correct for the underlying 2:2 or 3:2 cadence, 1080i material is actually resolved at half resolution (1920x540 pixels), which means you effectively lose half of those precious details from your high definition picture. It's true that 1080i content represents a fairly small portion of what's available on Blu-ray (most discs are 1080p at 24 frames/second) but people generally buy a Blu-ray player expecting top notch performance on ALL material and you won't get this with the LG BD370.


----------



## TyphusM

Been reading these threads for a long time, just have a simple request..


My biggest priority in a BD Player is streaming Netflix Content, and of course overall

performance of the player itself, but it seems that most units that I get ready to pull the trigger on, ends up getting bad reviews concerning streaming ability. ie. Samsung BD3600


Is there an affordable under or around $300 player out there that ranks higher in this category?


----------



## saturation

Boxes are more elegant but I prefer streaming using my PC, playres are free, and even low end PCs do it well.


For BD disks, I am very happy with the BD60, now shy of a year old.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TyphusM* /forum/post/18087057
> 
> 
> Been reading these threads for a long time, just have a simple request..
> 
> 
> My biggest priority in a BD Player is *streaming Netflix Content*, and of course overall
> 
> performance of the player itself, but it seems that most units that I get ready to pull the trigger on, ends up getting bad reviews concerning streaming ability. ie. Samsung BD3600
> 
> 
> Is there an affordable under or around $300 player out there that ranks higher in this category?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TyphusM* /forum/post/18087057
> 
> 
> Been reading these threads for a long time, just have a simple request..
> 
> 
> My biggest priority in a BD Player is streaming Netflix Content, and of course overall
> 
> performance of the player itself, but it seems that most units that I get ready to pull the trigger on, ends up getting bad reviews concerning streaming ability. ie. Samsung BD3600
> 
> 
> Is there an affordable under or around $300 player out there that ranks higher in this category?



Get a Roku HD for $100, best streaming solution out there. Then you can pick a BD player based on features, performance, or price. You could even end up spending less.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TyphusM* /forum/post/18087057
> 
> 
> Been reading these threads for a long time, just have a simple request..
> 
> 
> My biggest priority in a BD Player is streaming Netflix Content, and of course overall
> 
> performance of the player itself, but it seems that most units that I get ready to pull the trigger on, ends up getting bad reviews concerning streaming ability. ie. Samsung BD3600
> 
> 
> Is there an affordable under or around $300 player out there that ranks higher in this category?



LG BD390. Excellent for Netflix.


----------



## akadoublej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18087454
> 
> 
> Get a Roku HD for $100, best streaming solution out there. Then you can pick a BD player based on features, performance, or price. You could even end up spending less.



What make the Roku HD so much better than a BD player with streaming built in?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akadoublej* /forum/post/18089022
> 
> 
> What make the Roku HD so much better than a BD player with streaming built in?



It's not. Using separate boxes just gives you more options on the blu-ray side. Since most people in this thread ask for "the best" of everything plus every possible streaming and media share option, that's the only way to get it outside of an HTPC.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avsnoob10* /forum/post/18082491
> 
> 
> I currently have Panasonic BD-60 and looking for a better player for DVD up-scaling and possibly Netflix streaming. I am still unsure if I want Netflix streaming on my Blu-ray player or just get a Roku HD and focus on better picture quality. I have Pioneer Elite PRO-151FD so obvious choice is Pioneer BDP-320 but I hear load times are fairly high. Oppo BD-83 is a good player but I don't need SACD and DVD-Audio so can't justify $500 price tag. My budget is around $300-$325 for a player with Netflix streaming or a standalone player and Roku HD either way something with better DVD upscaling than Panasonic BD-60.



AVSnoob I have all three of these players and same TV







. Hands down the OPPO is the best player! the 320 is 2nd and then the 60 is 3rd.

If you have the extra $$ then you could buy the 320 if you don't mind it's slow load time(not sure what the whole fuss about load times is).

I was able to return one of my 60's and pay an extra $25 for the 320,so that was a no brainer in my opinion. I got rid of some other equipment for the OPPO.

The OPPO is a tremendous player and a steal for the $$$(if you can afford it).

To be honest I would not have bought the 320 at the price I would have paid outright($225).

I'm assuming you have the 60 now? If your looking to buy the 320 outright and you feel you have to upgrade,I would save my money little by little and buy the OPPO. The OPPO is easily worth the extra $175 over your budget. Just stick with the 60 for now until then.

Now if your gonna be interested in 3D(I'm not interested at all or even like it) then I would just wait for that to come out.

A ISF calibrated 151 paired with a OPPO is OUTSTANDING!


----------



## TNO821




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akadoublej* /forum/post/18089022
> 
> 
> What make the Roku HD so much better than a BD player with streaming built in?



Roku's attention to detail / ability to program.


Some of these companies seem to regard the streaming features as nothing more than brochure bullet-points; They'll throw together half-assed firmware that provides Netflix and YouTube streaming, etc, but they won't spend the time fine-tuning it to deliver a good streaming experience. As long as they get to slap the YouTube and Netflix logos on the box, that's what counts.


This is why you'll sometimes encounter reviews where people will comment that the Netflix streaming on the something like the Sony 460/560 is noticeably worse than the same thing on an LG, etc.


In the case of Sony, conspiracy theorists could argue that they have a vested interest in *not* doing too great a job with DVD upconversion and good HD Netflix streaming...they wouldn't want that stuff to cut into people's desire to own/rent stuff on BD.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akadoublej* /forum/post/18089022
> 
> 
> What make the Roku HD so much better than a BD player with streaming built in?



Mass-market CE manufacturers care only about the player they haven't sold you yet, not the one you've already bought. It's uncommon to see these mass-market players get updated with new services, a better interface, or other new features, the way Roku does.


The streaming landscape changes from one year to the next. There are new services appearing, old services disappear, some change from ad-supported to subscription models, etc.


So it makes sense to me to get your streaming from a source that (a) is in the streaming business first and foremost, not as an afterthought, and (b) is cheap to buy and free to own. Roko qualifies; connecting your computer directly to the TV is another option.


And then you can choose a BD player that meets your needs exactly. For one person this might be a sub-$100 player that does nothing decently except play Blu-rays. For someone else, it might be a $300 player that plays SACD and DVDA, has analog multichannel outputs, source direct, excellent upconversion, and the ability to operate all of its outputs (video and audio) simultaneously. For a third it might be a player that complements their other equipment in some specific way.


If you're considering a player that meets all your requirements and also does streaming, sure, why not? But more and more I see people compromising their player choice in order to meet their streaming needs, and I think that can be a mistake.


----------



## audiodane

Hello everyone.. COMPLETE and total bluray noobie here.. only seen one blueray (casino royale) and that was 18 months ago.. just recently got a new TV though and I'm considering a bluray player..


My 'priorities' are pretty simple:


1) want *fast* and *easy* for wife and kids

2) want quality for me.

3) only concerned with DVD and bluray playback


I currently have a VP30 for SD content deinterlace and upscale, but would be fine selling and putting that towards a better player (oppo 83 for instance). Optionally I could go with a lesser player (oppo 80 for instance) and keep the vp30 in the chain...


My main question is, given that I want speed, simplicity, and quality and am only looking for DVD and bluray playback-- should I be looking elsewhere than Oppo? Oppo seems to be getting all the buzz lately, didn't know if that's because it's just "that much better" or just a lot of oppo fans around here (not a bad thing) ...


thanks all,

..dane


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18095708
> 
> 
> Hello everyone.. COMPLETE and total bluray noobie here.. only seen one blueray (casino royale) and that was 18 months ago.. just recently got a new TV though and I'm considering a bluray player..
> 
> 
> My 'priorities' are pretty simple:
> 
> 
> 1) want *fast* and *easy* for wife and kids
> 
> 2) want quality for me.
> 
> 3) only concerned with DVD and bluray playback
> 
> 
> I currently have a VP30 for SD content deinterlace and upscale, but would be fine selling and putting that towards a better player (oppo 83 for instance). Optionally I could go with a lesser player (oppo 80 for instance) and keep the vp30 in the chain...
> 
> 
> My main question is, given that I want speed, simplicity, and quality and am only looking for DVD and bluray playback-- should I be looking elsewhere than Oppo? Oppo seems to be getting all the buzz lately, didn't know if that's because it's just "that much better" or just a lot of oppo fans around here (not a bad thing) ...
> 
> 
> thanks all,
> 
> ..dane



You might look at Winston's chart here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1156535 


-Bill


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18095708
> 
> 
> should I be looking elsewhere than Oppo?



Unless I needed a universal player, I would not consider the Oppo. It's a great player, but for less than half the cost you can find a player to fit your needs.


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18095708
> 
> 
> Hello everyone.. COMPLETE and total bluray noobie here.. only seen one blueray (casino royale) and that was 18 months ago.. just recently got a new TV though and I'm considering a bluray player..
> 
> 
> My 'priorities' are pretty simple:
> 
> 
> 1) want *fast* and *easy* for wife and kids
> 
> 2) want quality for me.
> 
> 3) only concerned with DVD and bluray playback
> 
> 
> I currently have a VP30 for SD content deinterlace and upscale, but would be fine selling and putting that towards a better player (oppo 83 for instance). Optionally I could go with a lesser player (oppo 80 for instance) and keep the vp30 in the chain...
> 
> 
> My main question is, given that I want speed, simplicity, and quality and am only looking for DVD and bluray playback-- should I be looking elsewhere than Oppo? Oppo seems to be getting all the buzz lately, didn't know if that's because it's just "that much better" or just a lot of oppo fans around here (not a bad thing) ...
> 
> 
> thanks all,
> 
> ..dane



What do you mean by fast? My Pan. BD60 takes 15 seconds from power on until tray opens, and the quick start option is OFF. Set it to ON and it'll be quicker. Blu-ray and upconversion is excellent.


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/18095723
> 
> 
> You might look at Winston's chart here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1156535
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thanks! I somehow missed this thread...


..dane


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/18095723
> 
> 
> You might look at Winston's chart here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1156535





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18096088
> 
> 
> Thanks! I somehow missed this thread...



Be careful, the rankings in the chart are ENTIRELY subjective and reach conclusions that are contrary to those of a lot of others. Winston did a lot of work and there is worthwhile information in his thread but it is heavily biased in favor of Oppo, or at least it seems so to me.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18096076
> 
> 
> Unless I needed a universal player, I would not consider the Oppo. It's a great player, but for less than half the cost you can find a player to fit your needs.



There aren't many Source Direct players available for less than the BDP-80. The main one that comes to mind is the Pioneer BDP-320, and it most definitely does not meet the bolded fast requirement the poster listed. Since that poster has good external VP in place, it seems a low-priced fast Source Direct player is what he needs, and the BDP-80 falls nicely into that category.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/18096250
> 
> 
> Be careful, the rankings in the chart are ENTIRELY subjective and reach conclusions that are contrary to those of a lot of others. Winston did a lot of work and there is worthwhile information in his thread but it is heavily biased in favor of Oppo, or at least it seems so to me.



There are subjective ratings included, but they're fairly well marked as such. His video testing is pretty bullet proof in its objectivity, at least based on the 5 or so players from the list that I've performed S&M testing on.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/18096250
> 
> 
> Be careful, the rankings in the chart are ENTIRELY subjective and reach conclusions that are contrary to those of a lot of others. Winston did a lot of work and there is worthwhile information in his thread but it is heavily biased in favor of Oppo, or at least it seems so to me.



Here we go again. When accusing someone of bias you ought to offer evidence.


The OPPOs rank higher in his chart than your favorite player, a model you have often mentioned before. Do you have any objection apart from that?


-Bill


----------



## Hntnwhttail4lf

Hello all,


I'm in the market to get a bluray plaer to go with my new panny65. Is it a no brainer that i should go with the bd60? I have found it for a good price but i also found a toshiba bdx2000 for the same.


It will be used only for BD discs as i have a denon for standard dvds.


Can anyone give me some much needed advice or info on which one would be a better player..


Thank you


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hntnwhttail4lf* /forum/post/18096455
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> 
> I'm in the market to get a bluray plaer to go with my new panny65. Is it a no brainer that i should go with the bd60? I have found it for a good price but i also found a toshiba bdx2000 for the same.
> 
> 
> It will be used only for BD discs as i have a denon for standard dvds.
> 
> 
> Can anyone give me some much needed advice or info on which one would be a better player..
> 
> 
> Thank you



Yes, Pan. BD60.


----------



## viniciuslopes

I would like to help one of you,


I'm not financially able to buy an Oppo 83 and can buy the following BD Player:


To run only Blu-Ray (no use DVD), which of these players is the best option for video:


Pioneer BDP-320 X Sony BDP-S560 x Denon x DBP-1610


Remembering, only to run discs on Blu-Ray (I have a Plasma FullHD)


Thank you very much!


Vinicius


----------



## Goingpoor

Hey everyone...


Currently I have a Pioneer BDP-51FD .... It is a great player and have no problems with slow load time... I'm looking at the Pioneer BDP-09FD or the BDP-23FD... Looking for something that can be updated over ethernet and also a player that does BD Live...


I like the price of the BDP-23... but not a fan of the slim case..and worried that the PQ will be less then the 51.


But I also don't mine spending the money on the BDP-09 with the features it offers and I'm assuming the PQ will be the same as the 51 if not better.. but worried it might be alittle out dated..


also I see The newer units are 48bit color and my 51 is 36bit. Does this affect PQ


Also what would a Oppo 83 have over the BDP-09 or The BDP-23?


Thanks


----------



## goonstopher

I have a Panny bdp-35 in my main system, my gf wants a good upconverting dvd player or blu ray player for a second tv. I would like a sacd/dvd-a player eventually.


1. Get a Jvc-bp11 or Panny 60 for me and give her the panny 35. Buy the sacd/dvd-s player later


2. Get an Oppo upscaling dvd player with sacd/dvd-a capabilities and give that to her for now and wait for the new 2010 models to fall in price. When they do, get myself a new player and take the oppo as well and give her the 35.


3. Save even more money and get a dennon 1940ci ($80) and do the above option.


Considerations:


Upper budget limit: 120-130 for right now.

IF blu ray player: Speed only and blu ray playback - Streaming not needed

IF DVD now: SACD.dvd-a, upscaling equal or better to bdp-35 and bpd-60


I am leaning toward option 3. If the new generation of blu ray players will not benefit my needs then I would likely get the JVC now instead.


----------



## jsil

Which one to get the Denon 2500btci or Pioneer bd320 for 70% blu-ray and 30% sd dvd thanks.


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18096076
> 
> 
> Unless I needed a universal player, I would not consider the Oppo. It's a great player, but for less than half the cost you can find a player to fit your needs.



Then what would you recommend I look at? I do not need a universal player.. DVD and BluRay is good for me. We have an old trusty Marantz 5 disc changer for audio that has suited us nicely... we don't have any SACD's or DVD-A's...


Winston's chart is nice, but a bit overwhelming with all the models listed.. I suppose I could just pick the "top 5" and research those...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/18096085
> 
> 
> What do you mean by fast? My Pan. BD60 takes 15 seconds from power on until tray opens, and the quick start option is OFF. Set it to ON and it'll be quicker. Blu-ray and upconversion is excellent.



My only experience with bluray was about 18 months ago at an audio party that I organized.. someone had a bluray player and fired up Casino Royale... and it took forEVER to load.. even just to get to the menu! Probably around a minute or so... it was ridiculous. With wife and three very young kids, I don't want her to have to turn it on, put a disc in and then proceed to stand around (potentially loosing the kids finally calmed-down attention) before starting the movie.


Yes, 35 seconds is not much ... but I still want to give her the moon (or as much of it as I can afford) and not make her wait for it...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/18096250
> 
> 
> Be careful, the rankings in the chart are ENTIRELY subjective and reach conclusions that are contrary to those of a lot of others. Winston did a lot of work and there is worthwhile information in his thread but it is heavily biased in favor of Oppo, or at least it seems so to me.



Thanks.. I wouldn't blindly buy based on one person's chart anyway. But it does go a long way to narrowing down where I should spend my efforts from the hundreds of choices out there..



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/18096256
> 
> 
> There aren't many Source Direct players available for less than the BDP-80. The main one that comes to mind is the Pioneer BDP-320, and it most definitely does not meet the bolded fast requirement the poster listed. Since that poster has good external VP in place, it seems a low-priced fast Source Direct player is what he needs, and the BDP-80 falls nicely into that category.



Thanks Stephen. Appreciate those comments. *speed* and *simplicity* are quite important for all the time it will be used while I'm at work since this is the primary family room we're talking about. The absolute *quality* is more for me when I sit down after the kids are in bed..


I would be more than happy to sell the VP30 in lieu of a bdp-83, but the VP30 is doing auto-input-switching for me also, which I would loose. Not a huge deal, but steps away from that *overall simplicity* I'm after for my lovely wife while I'm at work.


I will certainly do some more research towards the bdp-80... and will look into some of the others at the top of winston's chart...



*Question:* Can the bdp-80 output dowmixed 2ch via HDMI and downmixed DD5.1 over coax/optical?


thanks,

..dane


EDIT: I got a response back from Oppo much more quickly (2.5 hrs) than expected... thought I would post here for others' benefit:



> Quote:
> 1. The player can DownMix to Stereo over HDMI and send a raw bitstream over Digital Coaxial or Optical at the same time.
> 
> 
> 2. There are no advantages or disadvantages between a VP30+BDP-80 combination in relation to the standalone BDP-83.
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> 
> Customer Service
> 
> OPPO Digital, Inc.
> 
> 2629B Terminal Blvd.
> 
> Mountain View, CA 94043
> [email protected]
> 
> Tel: 650-961-1118
> 
> Fax: 650-961-1119


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goonstopher* /forum/post/18101286
> 
> 
> I have a Panny bdp-35 in my main system, my gf wants a good upconverting dvd player or blu ray player for a second tv. I would like a sacd/dvd-a player eventually.
> 
> 
> 1. Get a Jvc-bp11 or Panny 60 for me and give her the panny 35. Buy the sacd/dvd-s player later
> 
> 
> 2. Get an Oppo upscaling dvd player with sacd/dvd-a capabilities and give that to her for now and wait for the new 2010 models to fall in price. When they do, get myself a new player and take the oppo as well and give her the 35.
> 
> 
> 3. Save even more money and get a dennon 1940ci ($80) and do the above option.
> 
> 
> Considerations:
> 
> 
> Upper budget limit: 120-130 for right now.
> 
> IF blu ray player: Speed only and blu ray playback - Streaming not needed
> 
> IF DVD now: SACD.dvd-a, upscaling equal or better to bdp-35 and bpd-60
> 
> 
> I am leaning toward option 3. If the new generation of blu ray players will not benefit my needs then I would likely get the JVC now instead.



Decided to get her a Sony DVP-NS700H for $55 and will get myself an oppo-80 in the future.


----------



## elite-home




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsil* /forum/post/18102281
> 
> 
> Which one to get the Denon 2500btci or Pioneer bd320 for 70% blu-ray and 30% sd dvd thanks.



I have been fortunate enough to have both and I would recommend the 320 if these are the final 2 you are choosing between, the only reason was simply because of the 2.0 over the true transport and the internal decoding capabilities- w/ the 2500 you just have to make sure you have a newer model receiver that can handle the decoding.


----------



## elite-home




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goingpoor* /forum/post/18099995
> 
> 
> Hey everyone...
> 
> 
> Currently I have a Pioneer BDP-51FD .... It is a great player and have no problems with slow load time... I'm looking at the Pioneer BDP-09FD or the BDP-23FD... Looking for something that can be updated over ethernet and also a player that does BD Live...
> 
> 
> I like the price of the BDP-23... but not a fan of the slim case..and worried that the PQ will be less then the 51.
> 
> 
> But I also don't mine spending the money on the BDP-09 with the features it offers and I'm assuming the PQ will be the same as the 51 if not better.. but worried it might be alittle out dated..
> 
> 
> also I see The newer units are 48bit color and my 51 is 36bit. Does this affect PQ
> 
> 
> Also what would a Oppo 83 have over the BDP-09 or The BDP-23?
> 
> 
> Thanks



The BDP-09 is a grand daddy of a bluray and of course with it being the only THX certified bluray it is a stellar performer... the 23fd brings some to the table but not as strong and as versatile as the Oppo 83 (my current reference)... the Oppo has price savings over the 09 but it also may depend on what you are connecting these to, the 09 sounds awesome with a newer Pioneer receiver.


----------



## Mohit

Hi all, lots of useful information in these threads. I'm looking for the best Blu-Ray picture quality; none of the other stuff is really useful or needed since I've got other components to handle it for the most part.


I'm using a Mitsubishi HC6800 projecting onto a 105" screen, a Pioneer VSX-21TXH receiver that will handle all the decoding, a TiVo HD that will do my minimal Netflix streaming, Sonos for music and a Popcorn Hour PCH-A110 that streams my DVD and (few) Blu-Ray rips from my Windows Home Server (WHS). Everything is hooked up via HDMI. I have no DVD-Audio/SACD discs. Also have a Wii (component connection) for the kids' games.


The main contenders appear to be the Pioneer BDP-320, Oppo 80 and Sony PS3 Slim. Given that the pricing isn't a huge difference, any reason not to get the PS3 Slim over the other two? If the 1080p rips can be streamed successfully by PS3MS, I may even sell the Popcorn Hour.


The PS3 doesn't have Source Direct like the other two; would that be a big deal? From all I've read, the PS3's Blu-Ray capabilities are every bit as good as the other two players.


Thanks for any suggestions and pointers!


----------



## Goingpoor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elite-home* /forum/post/18108497
> 
> 
> The BDP-09 is a grand daddy of a bluray and of course with it being the only THX certified bluray it is a stellar performer... the 23fd brings some to the table but not as strong and as versatile as the Oppo 83 (my current reference)... the Oppo has price savings over the 09 but it also may depend on what you are connecting these to, the 09 sounds awesome with a newer Pioneer receiver.



Im looking to pair it with my pioneer SC-25 reciever.... and will be used in a dedicated HT..


----------



## cohenfive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18087454
> 
> 
> Get a Roku HD for $100, best streaming solution out there. Then you can pick a BD player based on features, performance, or price. You could even end up spending less.



the issue with the roku hd is that while it does a great job streaming internet based content, it is not set up to stream local content (dlna). some of the bluray players (lg for now, but soon a bunch of them) can stream both internet as well as local content. that's a big plus, at least for me. i don't think there is a streaming box on the market that has a full suite of internet streaming plus local content streaming...unless i'm wrong that is!!


----------



## DennyH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mohit* /forum/post/18108787
> 
> 
> Hi all, lots of useful information in these threads. I'm looking for the best Blu-Ray picture quality; none of the other stuff is really useful or needed since I've got other components to handle it for the most part.
> 
> 
> I'm using a Mitsubishi HC6800 projecting onto a 105" screen, a Pioneer VSX-21TXH receiver that will handle all the decoding, a TiVo HD that will do my minimal Netflix streaming, Sonos for music and a Popcorn Hour PCH-A110 that streams my DVD and (few) Blu-Ray rips from my Windows Home Server (WHS). Everything is hooked up via HDMI. I have no DVD-Audio/SACD discs. Also have a Wii (component connection) for the kids' games.
> 
> 
> The main contenders appear to be the Pioneer BDP-320, Oppo 80 and Sony PS3 Slim. Given that the pricing isn't a huge difference, any reason not to get the PS3 Slim over the other two? If the 1080p rips can be streamed successfully by PS3MS, I may even sell the Popcorn Hour.
> 
> 
> The PS3 doesn't have Source Direct like the other two; would that be a big deal? From all I've read, the PS3's Blu-Ray capabilities are every bit as good as the other two players.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions and pointers!



If, as you say, all you are looking for is great Bluray PQ, buy anything. They are all about the same at that. If customer service is important to you, get the Oppo.


----------



## jojo57

Now that the price has gone below $200 to make way for the 2010 models it makes even better case.



Last year's BD-P2500 featured excellent image quality, thanks to HQV processing, so we were interested to see how the BD-P3600 performed without the HQV chip. We started off with Silicon Optix's HQV test suite, with the BD-P3600 connected to a Sony KDL-52XBR7 via HDMI.


The BD-P3600 outperformed our expectations on the test disc. It aced the Video Resolution Test, showing the full detail of Blu-ray without any jaggies showing up on the rotating white line. Next up were two video-based jaggies tests and the BD-P3600 performed well again, with crisp image quality free of jaggies. It passed the Film Resolution Test as well, depicting both the initial test pattern and the long panning shot of Raymond James Stadium without major image defects.


We switched over to actual program material, and the BD-P3600 didn't let up. We fired up "Mission: Impossible III" and the panning sequence at the beginning of chapter eight looked perfect, lacking any moire visible in the stairs. It also handled Chapter 16 well, with the trimming of the limo looking jaggy-free as it approaches Tom Cruise. Next we looked at "Ghost Rider" and the end of chapter six was properly rendered, with the BD-P3600 showing no moire in the grille of the RV as the camera pans away. Last up was the video-based "Tony Bennett: An American Classic" and the BD-P3600 did an acceptable job, with only a few jaggies visible in the striped shirts of the dancers. It's worth pointing out that we got nearly identical performance on all these scenes from the entry-level BD-P1600, as well the Panasonic DMP-BD60.


One of the biggest letdowns of Blu-ray compared with DVD so far has been how much slower and less responsive standalone Blu-ray players are at loading and navigating discs. Samsung's BD-P3600 is a huge step ahead for standalone players, as it's the first one we've used that feels just as responsive as the PS3, and in some cases it also loads discs faster. The BD-P3600 loaded "Mission: Impossible III" in a blazing 11 seconds with the player on; the same disc took the PS3 13 seconds, and the Panasonic DMP-BD60 21 seconds. With discs with more elaborate menu systems, the BD-P3600 easily bested other standalones, getting the movie section of "Pirates of the Caribbean" in a minute and 15 seconds, compared with a minute and 53 seconds on the DMP-BD60; the PS3 took a minute and 22 seconds to load this disc. While a dozen seconds here or there may not seem like much, it goes a long way toward making the player more enjoyable to use.


Standard DVD performance

There are still many more movies available on standard DVD than Blu-ray, so standard-def performance still matters. We started off looking at test patterns from Silicon Optix's HQV test suite, with the BD-P3600 upscaling to 1080p.


The BD-P3600 started off strong, resolving all the detail of the initial resolution pattern without any of the image instability that we sometimes see on lesser players. Next up were two video-based jaggies tests, and the BD-P3600 stumbled, failing both tests; jaggies were visible on both the rotating white line and three pivoting lines. On the other hand, it had no problems with the 2:3 pulldown test, as we couldn't see any moire in the grandstands as the race car drove by.


We moved onto program material, starting with "Star Trek: Insurrection," and the BD-P3600 deftly handled the introduction, rendering both the hulls of the boats and the curved bridge railings smoothly. We flipped over to the difficult introduction of "Seabiscuit" and the BD-P3600 performed well again, lacking the jaggies and other image distortions that so frequently show up on this disc. That being said, we had the Panasonic DMP-BD60 on hand to directly compare, and we'd give the nod to the Panasonic for DVD playback, as it had a slightly cleaner and sharper look to it.

http://reviews.cnet.com/blu-ray-play...l?tag=txt;page


----------



## jojo57

How About That Picture?


In terms of video performance, the BD-P3600 includes Samsung's home-grown VQE video processing engine for upconverting standard def DVDs to HD resolution and delivering high quality images from high definition Blu-ray Discs. On test material, such as the Silicon Optix HQV test discs, the BD-P3600 proves itself a capable performer. It may not be quite up to last year's BD-P2500 in this regard (with that player's Silicon Optix Reon processor), but it's not far off. Overall the performance is about on par with the Panasonic DMP-BD80 in terms of its upconversion capabilities.


The BD-P3600 locks quickly to a 3:2 cadence on standard DVDs, preventing the tell-tale moiré distortion that can be seen on players that do not properly detect film-based (24 frame/second) material on DVD. It also handles mixed film/video content well, displaying video titles on a film-based background without the tearing and combing artifacts that can be seen on lesser players. It performs pretty well on the HQV DVD's "jaggies" tests (only mild stair-stepping) showing it has a good diagonal filter and this is borne out by actual film content such as the coliseum flyover sequence in chapter 12 of Gladiator on DVD where diagonal rooftops are presented cleanly and without jagged lines.


Switching over to Blu-ray material, 1080i Blu-ray content on the HQV Blu-ray test disc is handled well but again just a hair shy of excellence. There's a slight stutter in the video detail resolution test as the spinning line goes vertical, and the film resolution loss test shows a slight shimmer (though certainly not a strobe) suggesting that it's 1080i/p de-interlacing is very good but not quite perfect. To put things in perspective, the amount of 1080i content on Blu-ray is fairly limited and the player does handle it better than some other recent players (notably the LG BD300 and BD370). 1080p/24 content, which is much more common on Blu-ray Disc, is handled properly by the BD-P3600, passing this from the disc to display without any notable flaws.


Blu-ray movie content looked (and sounded) fantastic on the BD-P3600, including the newly released A Bug's Life where individual droplets of water glistened on the computer-generated leaves of Ant Island. I noticed no compatibility issues with the discs I played on it, including the Bond remasters which had proven problematic for some earlier Samsung players. And standard DVDs also came through with good overall clartify. My son is a big fan of Brad Bird's The Iron Giant, which has yet to make it to Blu-ray and the DVD version looked more than acceptable on the BD-P3600 with nice detail and a fairly artifact-free presentation.

http://www.bigpicturebigsound.com/Sa...y_Player.shtml


----------



## fast200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/18110933
> 
> 
> the issue with the roku hd is that while it does a great job streaming internet based content, it is not set up to stream local content (dlna). some of the bluray players (lg for now, but soon a bunch of them) can stream both internet as well as local content. that's a big plus, at least for me. i don't think there is a streaming box on the market that has a full suite of internet streaming plus local content streaming...unless i'm wrong that is!!



Not to mention that Roku may not be here in a couple of years. With all these network enabled devices they could have some serious problems down the road.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fast200* /forum/post/18112896
> 
> 
> Not to mention that Roku may not be here in a couple of years. With all these network enabled devices they could have some serious problems down the road.










Do you know something the rest of us don't know


----------



## Buckeye911

^ I think he's just guessing. Personally, I'm considering the Roku because it streams more applications than any of the BD players. MLB TV is really tempting me, I'll probably get one when the season starts.


----------



## fast200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18114631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know something the rest of us don't know



No I am just speculating. In two years if the majority of blue ray players are going to have Netflix, why would anyone buy the Roku box? The product is great but unless they do something to further distinguish themselves, they are going to become more of a niche product than they already are.


----------



## DennyH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fast200* /forum/post/18118609
> 
> 
> No I am just speculating. In two years if the majority of blue ray players are going to have Netflix, why would anyone buy the Roku box? The product is great but unless they do something to further distinguish themselves, they are going to become more of a niche product than they already are.



Maybe because Mr Average Joe doesnt give a rats butt about bluray but streaming movies on demand is something of interest. I just found out that my Roku does Pandora and a whole lot more.


----------



## fast200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DennyH* /forum/post/18119856
> 
> 
> Maybe because Mr Average Joe doesnt give a rats butt about bluray but streaming movies on demand is something of interest. I just found out that my Roku does Pandora and a whole lot more.



Why pay $100 for a box that only does streaming when buy a box that does streaming and blue ray for a little more? Again, I'm not criticizing the quality of the Roku offering. I'm just questioning the business model.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fast200* /forum/post/18120519
> 
> 
> Why pay $100 for a box that only does streaming when buy a box that does streaming and blue ray for a little more? Again, I'm not criticizing the quality of the Roku offering. I'm just questioning the business model.



Because, as so many people are discovering, it's hard to find a single unit that combines the best in streaming with desirable player features like good upconversion, timely firmware updates, excellent build quality, speedy operation, or specific features individuals might need like analog audio support, SACD/DVDA support, or support for specific file formats via USB.


Plus most player manufacturers never upgrade the streaming support for already-sold players, because giving new features away for free doesn't fit their "business model." So if a new service is introduced that your player doesn't support, you're SOL.


So it often makes more sense to choose a player that has exactly the features and quality you want, especially if you plan to keep it for a while, and use a separate solution for streaming.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fast200* /forum/post/18120519
> 
> 
> Why pay $100 for a box that only does streaming when buy a box that does streaming and blue ray for a little more? Again, I'm not criticizing the quality of the Roku offering. I'm just questioning the business model.



Maybe because it's like a breakfast of bacon and eggs. Yes the chicken is involved, but the pig has "skin" in the game. The Roku box is nothing but a streamer. They *must* keep improving it, that's pretty much all they've got going. It's a "bet the company" product and so it must be better than what is effectively an afterthought in the typical Blu-ray player. Therefore, the Roku *will* be better and so it will survive. Anyway, that's just a thought. I haven't personally bought the box!


OTOH IIRC Roku in past years has basically "dabbled" in electronics and has abandoned various hardware products by not fixing firmware. Is that a fair assessment?


----------



## stelch

I am busy looking up all the options for a new Bluray player that I want to buy and I am wondering whether to get the Oppo 83 (proven bluray player) or wait for the new Panasonic DMP-BD65. The price is a factor as well as the SD DVD upscaling

http://www.ubergizmo.com/15/archives...ay_player.html 


What do you guys think?


Stelios


----------



## Goingpoor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goingpoor* /forum/post/18099995
> 
> 
> Hey everyone...
> 
> 
> Currently I have a Pioneer BDP-51FD .... It is a great player and have no problems with slow load time... I'm looking at the Pioneer BDP-09FD or the BDP-23FD... Looking for something that can be updated over ethernet and also a player that does BD Live...
> 
> 
> I like the price of the BDP-23... but not a fan of the slim case..and worried that the PQ will be less then the 51.
> 
> 
> But I also don't mine spending the money on the BDP-09 with the features it offers and I'm assuming the PQ will be the same as the 51 if not better.. but worried it might be alittle out dated..
> 
> 
> also I see The newer units are 48bit color and my 51 is 36bit. Does this affect PQ
> 
> 
> Also what would a Oppo 83 have over the BDP-09 or The BDP-23?
> 
> 
> Thanks





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elite-home* /forum/post/18108497
> 
> 
> The BDP-09 is a grand daddy of a bluray and of course with it being the only THX certified bluray it is a stellar performer... the 23fd brings some to the table but not as strong and as versatile as the Oppo 83 (my current reference)... the Oppo has price savings over the 09 but it also may depend on what you are connecting these to, the 09 sounds awesome with a newer Pioneer receiver.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goingpoor* /forum/post/18109040
> 
> 
> Im looking to pair it with my pioneer SC-25 reciever.... and will be used in a dedicated HT..







Wow no more opinions on the subject ?


Thanks


----------



## Nino1919

What do you guys think of Sony's Blu Ray, Changer, the BDP CX960? I'm am thinking of picking one up to be able to store all my movies in 1 location. Will 2d Blu ray be sticking around for a while? i love blu ray, but with all this talk of 3d, is waiting even worth it?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stelch* /forum/post/18122111
> 
> 
> I am busy looking up all the options for a new Bluray player that I want to buy and I am wondering whether to get the Oppo 83 (proven bluray player) or wait for the new Panasonic DMP-BD65. The price is a factor as well as the SD DVD upscaling
> 
> http://www.ubergizmo.com/15/archives...ay_player.html
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Stelios



Those two players don't really seem directly competitive; they have very different feature sets, are likely to be extremely different in pricing, and are aimed at completely different markets.


IMO, these are the questions you need to answer in order to narrow down your choices:


Do you need DVDA/SACD support?


Do you need analog multichannel audio?


Do you require your Blu-ray player to be your streaming solution?


Do you need a specific type of file-format playback, DLNA support or other USB/network functionality?


Do you have a very large display that would benefit from premium DVD upscaling, assuming you will continue to play many DVDs?


What is your budget?


The answers to these questions will usually either lead you to one or two specific players, or tell you that you can choose mostly by price, brand, or other subjective factors.


----------



## stelch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18123932
> 
> 
> Those two players don't really seem directly competitive; they have very different feature sets, are likely to be extremely different in pricing, and are aimed at completely different markets.
> 
> 
> IMO, these are the questions you need to answer in order to narrow down your choices:
> 
> 
> Do you need DVDA/SACD support? *NO*
> 
> Do you need analog multichannel audio? *NO*
> 
> 
> Do you require your Blu-ray player to be your streaming solution? *NO*
> 
> 
> Do you need a specific type of file-format playback, DLNA support or other USB/network functionality? *MAYBE*
> 
> Do you have a very large display that would benefit from premium DVD upscaling, assuming you will continue to play many DVDs? *YES*
> 
> 
> What is your budget? *UP TO 600 Euro*
> 
> The answers to these questions will usually either lead you to one or two specific players, or tell you that you can choose mostly by price, brand, or other subjective factors.



Above are my answers in capital letters.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stelch* /forum/post/18124641
> 
> 
> Above are my answers in capital letters.



So the only real questions are how important the quality of the scaling is, and whether the player supports the file formats you want to be able to play.


Look through the first few posts in this thread, and then research which of the players you're considering support the file types you want to play. The new Panasonic of course isn't out yet, so you'll have to make whatever inferences you can from the performance of its predecessors.


Clearly either of the Oppos will be among your leading candidates.


----------



## NCDaveD

My gosh, the number of pages on this thread







I've read and researched a number of players trying to see if the Sony BDPS360 I bought the other day (in a move of desperation







) ought to be returned to BB for a different unit.


My situation: Onkyo 707 using Video Passthrough to a Viewsonic Pro8100 (Silicon Optix Reon-VX with HQV) front projector (1080). Screen size: 80", viewing distance 8'. 90% standard DVD, 10% BD viewing. No streaming media, or other computer hookup. Trying to keep it under $200.


I tried an older regular DVD player outputting 480i and let the projector do the upconvert, but am getting better results with the newer player doing the work and sending 1080p to the projector.


Would the Pioneer BDP-320 be a better choice? I see Amazon has it a bit over $200 w/free shipping. I am within the return window for BB


TYVM for your help!

NCDaveD


----------



## 1GOODY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCDaveD* /forum/post/18128056
> 
> 
> My gosh, the number of pages on this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read and researched a number of players trying to see if the Sony BDPS360 I bought the other day (in a move of desperation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ought to be returned to BB for a different unit.
> 
> 
> My situation: Onkyo 707 using Video Passthrough to a Viewsonic Pro8100 (Silicon Optix Reon-VX with HQV) front projector (1080). Screen size: 80", viewing distance 8'. 90% standard DVD, 10% BD viewing. No streaming media, or other computer hookup. Trying to keep it under $200.
> 
> 
> I tried an older regular DVD player outputting 480i and let the projector do the upconvert, but am getting better results with the newer player doing the work and sending 1080p to the projector.
> 
> 
> Would the Pioneer BDP-320 be a better choice? I see Amazon has it a bit over $200 w/free shipping. I am within the return window for BB
> 
> 
> TYVM for your help!
> 
> NCDaveD



NCDaveD, I think am in the same situation as you are. I have Onkyo 907, trying to replace my benq 8700 with a viewsonic pro8100 which i understand is one of the best projectors in the price range.


There is a deal on the pionieer 320 from One-call for $180.00 w/free shipping you might want to look into.


----------



## jsil

NCDaveD,

I would get the pioneer 320 and use source direct for sd dvd to the Viewsonic Pro8100 . The price at onecall and free shipping is a great deal. The pioneer is a let slow in loading blu-ray movies.


----------



## NCDaveD

Thanks folks! I'm going to try one more thing with the Sony before I return it. That is one heck of a price. I do appreciate the help!


NCDaveD


----------



## BartMan01

My PS3 (older model with HW back compat and the full range of ports) has stopped reading discs and Sony wants $$ to fix it. My choices are:

Spend $160 (incl shipping and tax) to swap out with a refurb slim (losing ports and backward compat).

Spend $190 (incl shipping and tax) to get it fixed.

Buy a new BR player that is not a PS3. Benefit = full warranty.


Looking around, I really don't see anything that will match the PS3 for quality/performance that is even close to the more expensive $190 price point.


Any thoughts/suggestions? I am thinking about doing the 'slim' refurb option since I don't really need anything I will lose between the launch unit and the slim and the slim reportedly has better audio support. I only have one PS2 game (GT4) and after getting used to HD gaming with the PS3 and XB360 I never even touch it.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BartMan01* /forum/post/18130891
> 
> 
> My PS3 (older model with HW back compat and the full range of ports) has stopped reading discs and Sony wants $$ to fix it. My choices are:
> 
> Spend $160 (incl shipping and tax) to swap out with a refurb slim (losing ports and backward compat).
> 
> Spend $190 (incl shipping and tax) to get it fixed.
> 
> Buy a new BR player that is not a PS3. Benefit = full warranty.
> 
> 
> Looking around, *I really don't see anything that will match the PS3 for quality/performance* that is even close to the more expensive $190 price point.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts/suggestions? I am thinking about doing the 'slim' refurb option since I don't really need anything I will lose between the launch unit and the slim and the slim reportedly has better audio support. I only have one PS2 game (GT4) and *after getting used to HD gaming* with the PS3 and XB360 I never even touch it.



You're right, none of the other Blu Ray players play video games.


----------



## BartMan01

Granted - but 99% of my PS3 use is BluRay - I mainly use the XB360 for gaming.


----------



## Stew4msu

Well, then every BD player matches the PS3 in terms of Blu Ray. Get the cheapest one you can find.


----------



## BartMan01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18131224
> 
> 
> Well, then every BD player matches the PS3 in terms of Blu Ray. Get the cheapest one you can find.



Not in my (limited) experience. I have a Sharp player downstairs that came bundled with a TV. It is slow to start up, horribly slow loading movies, doesn't play BD burned to DVD (we have an HD camcorder), doesn't support newer BR specs, etc.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BartMan01* /forum/post/18131275
> 
> 
> Not in my (limited) experience. I have a Sharp player downstairs that came bundled with a TV. It is slow to start up, horribly slow loading movies, doesn't play BD burned to DVD (we have an HD camcorder), doesn't support newer BR specs, etc.



Those are different factors.


If you want help from people choosing a BD player, you need to specify what your criteria is. Everyone's criteria is different and we're not mind readers. You stated you wanted it equal to the PS3 in BD quality. They all are.


If speed or other things are part of your criteria, you need to list them.


----------



## BartMan01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18131471
> 
> 
> You stated you wanted it equal to the PS3 in BD quality. They all are.



What I specifically asked was that if there was a player that could currently match the PS3 in quality/performance at around the $200 price point. I didn't just ask about BD and I did ask about performance, but apparently I was not clear enough. I do appreciate your taking the time to respond though, so thank you for your feedback.


From my prior looking around, the only thing I see that is even close is the BD80, but I might be missing one so I thought I would check before committing myself to a refurb PS3.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BartMan01* /forum/post/18131941
> 
> 
> What I specifically asked was that if there was a player that could currently match the PS3 in quality/performance at around the $200 price point. I didn't just ask about BD and I did ask about performance, but apparently I was not clear enough. I do appreciate your taking the time to respond though, so thank you for your feedback.
> 
> 
> From my prior looking around, the only thing I see that is even close is the BD80, but I might be missing one so I thought I would check before committing myself to a refurb PS3.



The PS3's video and audio quality for BD are on a par with other players. Its mechanical performance is among the best (fast loading, quick disc operation), as is firmware support from Sony. Reliability is impossible to quantify; there are more posted complaints because there are many, many more PS3s in the world than any other player.


The PS3 is an average to better-than-average DVD upscaler, depending on whose opinion you believe. On average displays, it is entirely satisfactory. On very large displays you might wish for better.


The PS3's feature set and form factor are very different from standalone players, so it's up to the buyer to determine how good a fit it is.


I have two players, an older PS3 and an Oppo BDP-80. On my 52" 60Hz Aquos (a decent but undistinguished display) the two are identical for BD, and for DVD they can be made to look different (because each player has different controls for the SD video processing) but it's hard to say one looks "better."


----------



## omegam14

Hey i am back again and i was researching what players play mkv and i heard that Samsung plays mkv now but it seems that the US models dont play mkv. Is there any players that play *mkv* other then the Oppo (i think thats what its called)


----------



## Malachi

I just bought a new Samsung 40 inch LCD HDTV (LN40B630) and need a new blu ray player to match with it. I have a full 7.1 channel audio speaker system w/Onkyo receiver. I was about to buy the LG BD390 but like others, I cannot find one anywhere either at a local store or online (I live in Connecticut). Since the new players have just been announced, my choices now are: (in no particular order)
*Sony BDP-S370 or S570

Samsung BD-C5500 or C6500

Panasonic DMP-BD45 or BD65

Toshiba BDX2500 or BDX2700*

The new LG's are not options because they do not support 7.1 analog.

Of the above models, would you expect the image quality and sound to be about equal for all of them, or might one stand out from the crowd? I do not really need WiFi, but I'd like it as an option. Image & audio quality are most important + Netflix streaming + quality DVD upscaling.

If I could get my hands on the LG BD390, do you think I ought to just grab one? I have a friend who lives near a Fry's and he said he would pick it up and ship it to me. Thanks!


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCDaveD* /forum/post/18128056
> 
> 
> My gosh, the number of pages on this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read and researched a number of players trying to see if the Sony BDPS360 I bought the other day (in a move of desperation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ought to be returned to BB for a different unit.
> 
> 
> My situation: Onkyo 707 using Video Passthrough to a Viewsonic Pro8100 (Silicon Optix Reon-VX with HQV) front projector (1080). Screen size: 80", viewing distance 8'. 90% standard DVD, 10% BD viewing. No streaming media, or other computer hookup. Trying to keep it under $200.
> 
> 
> I tried an older regular DVD player outputting 480i and let the projector do the upconvert, but am getting better results with the newer player doing the work and sending 1080p to the projector.
> 
> 
> Would the Pioneer BDP-320 be a better choice? I see Amazon has it a bit over $200 w/free shipping. I am within the return window for BB
> 
> 
> TYVM for your help!
> 
> NCDaveD





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1GOODY* /forum/post/18129014
> 
> 
> NCDaveD, I think am in the same situation as you are. I have Onkyo 907, trying to replace my benq 8700 with a viewsonic pro8100 which i understand is one of the best projectors in the price range.
> 
> 
> There is a deal on the pionieer 320 from One-call for $180.00 w/free shipping you might want to look into.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsil* /forum/post/18129354
> 
> 
> NCDaveD,
> 
> I would get the pioneer 320 and use source direct for sd dvd to the Viewsonic Pro8100 . The price at onecall and free shipping is a great deal. The pioneer is a let slow in loading blu-ray movies.



NC I agree here, the 320 would be much better for you and that is a great price for that player. Only drawback is it loads slowly


On a another note......I just signed up for a trial membership on Netflix, so I can try streaming. I have watched 3 movies and forgive me but I don't see what the big deal is here? I am guessing it has to be the convenience? None of the 3 movie were even in DD. Is this because it's a trial membership or do you have to pay extra to get DD/DTS? The picture is nowhere near BD standards. I have a decent system and streaming does not take advantage of it.


----------



## WulfmanX

Howdy all,


I looking for a blu-ray player to go with the Samsung PN50B560 I just ordered.

I had pretty much settle on the BD-P3600, but then I saw the new Samsung blu-ray players have been released.


Is there any advantage in getting the BD-C6500 vs the BD-P3600?


The specs I've seen so far look pretty much the same, at least in my meager understanding. I don't see anything for the video processing though.



I'm interested in Streaming and DVD upconversion quality as well as Blu-ray.


Thanks for your time and attention,

Wulfman.


----------



## badgerpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BartMan01* /forum/post/18131941
> 
> 
> What I specifically asked was that if there was a player that could currently match the PS3 in quality/performance at around the $200 price point. I didn't just ask about BD and I did ask about performance, but apparently I was not clear enough. I do appreciate your taking the time to respond though, so thank you for your feedback.
> 
> 
> From my prior looking around, the only thing I see that is even close is the BD80, but I might be missing one so I thought I would check before committing myself to a refurb PS3.



Unless you can find a closeout on the LG BD390, I would go for the refurb slim. It runs cooler and will always be an excellent bluray player. I have a fat PS3 and the 390. The 390 loads fast and has excellent PQ on my 106" screen, equal to the PS3 so a wash on PQ IMO. I like the integrated NETFLIX on the 390 vs the disc that is required for the PS3. The LG is easier for my wife to deal with so that is plus. I am assuming you are still wanting to play some games as well, so the refurb PS3 takes care of that.


----------



## Malachi

Well, after I paid for an LG BD390 at Fry's website and had a friend in Houston all set to pick it up for me and ship it to Connecticut, Fry's emails and says it is not available. So guys, what do you suggest? Should I wait for one of the new models or can you recommend a comparable blu ray player like the LG 390? How about Sony's S560? Or Panny's BD-60?


----------



## slack2116

dont know much about them. but i would like to get surround sound one day. my budget is like $300. i would like it to be internet capable. if im missing anything (which im sure i have) just ask and i will answer.


----------



## banderson16

We are getting ready to replace our Optoma HD70 with the HD20. We need a Blu-ray player and an update receiver (currently have an older Denon that we love, but need to upgrade). We are looking into the Insignia brand from Best Buy, as we use Netlfix regularly - anyone have opinions on that? Also trying to decide between an Onkyo receiver or the Yamaha 525 (we do not need 7.1). I am sure you can tell that we are trying to get what we need and be frugal at the same time - we have 4 kids.







Any opinions on pairing these would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mdavej

I like the insignias so much I have 3 of them. Great PQ, and netflix works very well. Remote response used to be weak, but has gotten much better with the latest firmware. They also play lots of file formats via usb, and they're only $99 this week.


----------



## Buckeye911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slack2116* /forum/post/18136607
> 
> 
> dont know much about them. but i would like to get surround sound one day. my budget is like $300. i would like it to be internet capable. if im missing anything (which im sure i have) just ask and i will answer.



That TV has a lot of internet applications already, I don't know what more you could gain from the player.


----------



## jcl_49er




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18068574
> 
> 
> This is why I recommend that people at least ask the question: why do you need a single solution? If you bought something like the Roku box for $100, you would have an HD streaming solution that includes a number of streaming sources, an excellent user interface, and most importantly regular updates and the addition of new services. It's unusualy for BD player manufacturers to update older players' streaming features the way Roku does.
> 
> 
> Then you would be free to choose the perfect BD player for your needs, which might let you go cheaper if you want, or move up to a premium player like an Oppo.



If you read my original post more closely, you'd see that my requirements are Pandora and Netflix. I've yet to encounter a BD player offering Pandora that doesn't also offer Netflix. So why would I buy a Roku when the BD player I need will already have Netflix on it? The Roku then becomes pointless.


Looks like Vizio will release exactly what I'm looking for if I can just hold out. The VBR200W has Pandora, Netflix and is wireless. My TV is Vizio so even better. I have it on preorder with Amazon right now so the only concern is whether or not it will be buggy. For $189, with built-in wireless, I'll take my chances.


Anyone know if this will be an early, mid or late March release?


----------



## hobbes9

Given the option, would most people here either take the Insignia NS-BRDVD3 or the Samsung BD-P1590/1600? Trying to decide on which player to get next and am kind of tight on cash at the moment. Thanks!


----------



## Angel L.

I am looking foe a wifi bluray player preferably samsung to match my plasma? Capable of all the new streaming features including pandora and blockbuster.


----------



## Malachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Angel L.* /forum/post/18139154
> 
> 
> I am looking foe a wifi bluray player preferably samsung to match my plasma? Capable of all the new streaming features including pandora and blockbuster.



Samsung has three new blu ray players out and they are available for sale now from Amazon.com. You may read all about the models here:
http://www.bigpicturebigsound.com/CE...6900-3-D.shtml


----------



## slack2116

so to go with the SV472XVT tv i want to get i would like a Blu-Ray plays that has wi-fi and where i can stream Netflix. and maybe if possible has 7.1 surround sound. any ideas?


----------



## jetfxr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hobbes9* /forum/post/18139138
> 
> 
> Given the option, would most people here either take the Insignia NS-BRDVD3 or the Samsung BD-P1590/1600? Trying to decide on which player to get next and am kind of tight on cash at the moment. Thanks!



Im in the same boat, found a Samsung bd-1600 open box for 79. However disc wont read, so its going back. Having a hard time deciding between Half Arse MKV support or pandora. Thats pretty much wja it comes down to between these players. Oh and the Insignia has a better neflix app.


----------



## Buckeye911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slack2116* /forum/post/18140090
> 
> 
> so to go with the SV472XVT tv i want to get i would like a Blu-Ray plays that has wi-fi and where i can stream Netflix. and maybe if possible has 7.1 surround sound. any ideas?



This TV already has Wi-Fi and streams Netflix so you don't need that in a player.


----------



## hobbes9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jetfxr27* /forum/post/18141244
> 
> 
> Im in the same boat, found a Samsung bd-1600 open box for 79. However disc wont read, so its going back. Having a hard time deciding between Half Arse MKV support or pandora. Thats pretty much wja it comes down to between these players. Oh and the Insignia has a better neflix app.



Glad I'm not the only one. I still just can't seem to make up my mind. I think what it'll come down to is which has better SD PQ? Unfortunately I haven't found any concrete answers in that department.


----------



## Malachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hobbes9* /forum/post/18142564
> 
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one. I still just can't seem to make up my mind. I think what it'll come down to is which has better SD PQ? Unfortunately I haven't found any concrete answers in that department.



And that is because there are no answers at this point. These models have just been released and there are no reviews for any of them yet. So I guess patience is what we all need right now until some solid reviews are posted.


----------



## Tcr

Anyone have some opinions?







Lol, of course you do!

Here's the new lineup 


Btw, no affiliation w/Co. just looking at some alternatives.


----------



## JoeG44

Here are my needs:


1) Great SD-DVD upconversion a must

2) Blu-Ray

3) Match/Similar to the look of my Pioneer AVR SC-25


Pioneer BDP-320 (for $199) vs Oppo-83(for $499) -- Is the extra $300 worth the extra PQ for SD-DVDs and Blu-Ray DVDs?


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeG44* /forum/post/18143994
> 
> 
> Is the extra $300 worth the extra PQ for SD-DVDs and Blu-Ray DVDs?



There's no difference in BD quality, so it comes down to SD. In his testing, winston gave the Pio a "9" and the Oppo a "10" on SD-DVD. The Oppo-80 also received a "9" and is significantly cheaper ($289). Still, unless speed is a big issue or you need a universal player, I'd go with the Pio.


----------



## BradMajors

I am looking for a Blu-ray player for my bedroom. The requirements are:


* cost less than about $250,

* must be able to play Netflix streaming content,

* must be able to play content I have stored on my home media server over Ethernet,

* The ethernet connection will use Wifi. While the player does not have to have WiFi built in, the additional cost of an external WiFi adapter must be consider when comparing players,

* I already have a PS3 which I use as a player in the living room, I would rather not get another PS3,

* High quality video and audio are not of high importance. I likely will only use two speakers and my best quality TV will be in the living room.


----------



## hobbes9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Malachi* /forum/post/18142676
> 
> 
> And that is because there are no answers at this point. These models have just been released and there are no reviews for any of them yet. So I guess patience is what we all need right now until some solid reviews are posted.



I thought the Samsung BD-P1600 came out a year ago? The latest generation is coming out now. And I'm pretty sure the Insignia's been out around six months...?


Regardless, insight would be welcome.


----------



## Tonka0110

Hello and good morning everyone,


Ok its been months now that i have been looking for a great Blu-ray to replace my PS3 and im just stuck on choosing whats the best one out there. Right now as far as my audio and video goes im using a 40xbr7 and i have a denon 2809 with def tech 800's for surround def tech 1000 for center and a martin logan dynamo for my sub. I would love to have a blu-ray player to make my home theater even better but just too many options and on a budget. I have looked at denon and marantz and a few other companies but just cant make up my mind. Please help me out with your suggestion in making this decision much easier. Thanks!


----------



## hobbes9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tonka0110* /forum/post/18145485
> 
> 
> Hello and good morning everyone,
> 
> 
> Ok its been months now that i have been looking for a great Blu-ray to replace my PS3 and im just stuck on choosing whats the best one out there. Right now as far as my audio and video goes im using a 40xbr7 and i have a denon 2809 with def tech 800's for surround def tech 1000 for center and a martin logan dynamo for my sub. I would love to have a blu-ray player to make my home theater even better but just too many options and on a budget. I have looked at denon and marantz and a few other companies but just cant make up my mind. Please help me out with your suggestion in making this decision much easier. Thanks!



What I'm sure you'll hear most of, is that the Oppos are the best. They consistently get the best reviewed and (apparently) have the best customer service. If I had the cash to drop on one, I definitely would.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tonka0110* /forum/post/18145485
> 
> 
> Hello and good morning everyone,
> 
> I would love to have a blu-ray player to make my home theater even better !



Don't let me stop you from buying a new player, but don't expect to get any better Blu-ray audio or video quality than you're getting from your PS3. A new player could improve the quality of DVD upconversion, but probably not so much that it would be really noticeable on a 40" display, as the PS3 is a reasonably good performer in this category.


So my question is really, what features are you looking for in a new player that the PS3 isn't already delivering?


I recently added an Oppo BDP-80 ($289) to my system. It's a fine player, and it handles SACD and DVD-A (which is why I bought it), but it's no better at playing Blu-ray than the PS3 is.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeG44* /forum/post/18143994
> 
> 
> Here are my needs:
> 
> 
> 1) Great SD-DVD upconversion a must
> 
> 2) Blu-Ray
> 
> 3) Match/Similar to the look of my Pioneer AVR SC-25
> 
> 
> Pioneer BDP-320 (for $199) vs Oppo-83(for $499) -- Is the extra $300 worth the extra PQ for SD-DVDs and Blu-Ray DVDs?



It seems strange to me that you are considering two players at such widely different pricepoints. Anyway, it sounds like appearance is important to you so just go with the Pioneer.


fafner


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeG44* /forum/post/18143994
> 
> 
> Here are my needs:
> 
> 
> 1) Great SD-DVD upconversion a must
> 
> 2) Blu-Ray
> 
> 3) Match/Similar to the look of my Pioneer AVR SC-25
> 
> 
> Pioneer BDP-320 (for $199) vs Oppo-83(for $499) -- Is the extra $300 worth the extra PQ for SD-DVDs and Blu-Ray DVDs?



OPPO is easily the better player especially with upconversion but unless speed,SACD/DVD-A is top priority the Pio for $199 is a steal!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18145818
> 
> 
> Don't let me stop you from buying a new player, but don't expect to get any better Blu-ray audio or video quality than you're getting from your PS3. A new player could improve the quality of DVD upconversion, but probably not so much that it would be really noticeable on a 40" display, as the PS3 is a reasonably good performer in this category.
> 
> 
> So my question is really, what features are you looking for in a new player that the PS3 isn't already delivering?
> 
> 
> I recently added an Oppo BDP-80 ($289) to my system. It's a fine player, and it handles SACD and DVD-A (which is why I bought it), but it's no better at playing Blu-ray than the PS3 is.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/18145883
> 
> 
> It seems strange to me that you are considering two players at such widely different pricepoints. Anyway, it sounds like appearance is important to you so just go with the Pioneer.
> 
> 
> fafner



I agree with rdclark here. The OPPO is a great player especially with upconversion but I doubt you would see a big difference on a 40" TV. If the features the PS3 fits for you and you like it,just save your $$$ and be happy


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/18146245
> 
> 
> OPPO is easily the better player especially with upconversion but unless speed,SACD/DVD-A is top priority the Pio for $199 is a steal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with rdclark here. The OPPO is a great player especially with upconversion but I doubt you would see a big difference on a 40" TV. If the features the PS3 fits for you and you like it,just save your $$$ and be happy



You wouldn't see any difference on a 40" TV.


----------



## smjbh5

I currently have a Sony 360 BD player. It's a good player, no problems so far, have owned it for 18 months now. However I need a player that can stream Netflix and want wireless internet connection. This player would also need to have lossless audio. I don't want to spend more than $200. It doesn't need to be top of the line, just have all the feature of a mid level player that includes wireless and netlfix streaming (for the kids).


This will be paired with my sammy PN58B650 tv


Suggestions?


----------



## jnaks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smjbh5* /forum/post/18148029
> 
> 
> I currently have a Sony 360 BD player. It's a good player, no problems so far, have owned it for 18 months now. However I need a player that can stream Netflix and want wireless internet connection. This player would also need to have lossless audio. I don't want to spend more than $200. It doesn't need to be top of the line, just have all the feature of a mid level player that includes wireless and netlfix streaming (for the kids).
> 
> 
> This will be paired with my sammy PN58B650 tv
> 
> 
> Suggestions?



Considering your budget and since you already have a Samsung tv, why not go with something like the BDP-3600? Does all that for about your price range. The newer LG will do the same and add some file streaming support. ... and IIRC, I don't think the Sony 460 series is too far out of range either now.


----------



## vamovie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smjbh5* /forum/post/18148029
> 
> 
> I currently have a Sony 360 BD player. It's a good player, no problems so far, have owned it for 18 months now. However I need a player that can stream Netflix and want wireless internet connection. This player would also need to have lossless audio. I don't want to spend more than $200. It doesn't need to be top of the line, just have all the feature of a mid level player that includes wireless and netlfix streaming (for the kids).
> 
> 
> This will be paired with my sammy PN58B650 tv
> 
> 
> Suggestions?



I would go for ps3 man


----------



## Jacob305

I would go with the insignia blu ray player.


Jacob


Given the option, would most people here either take the Insignia NS-BRDVD3 or the Samsung BD-P1590/1600?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/18147886
> 
> 
> You wouldn't see any difference on a 40" TV.



Would you see much difference on an even bigger screen? I know better upconversion reduces jaggies a little, but is it worth the $400 premium? I have a very low budget blu-ray player and never even notice jaggies on my 60" screen. I could buy almost 17 cheap players ($30 insignia refurbs) for the price of one oppo. I just don't get it.


Jacob,


I chose Insignia over Samsung because of its superior file playback capabilities (xvid, mkv, etc. over USB), lower price ($99) and fewer problems with certain titles. However, insignia only does netflix, not youtube, blockbuster or pandora. So if you value those providers over file playback, stick with the sammy.


----------



## smjbh5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vamovie* /forum/post/18148161
> 
> 
> I would go for ps3 man



Out of my range, plus I don't game


----------



## Jacob305

I have heard that most people have problems with the samsung blu rays. its best to stay away from it. I have pandora radio on my roku machine. I also have amazon on demand with the roku and panasonic blu ray player.


Jacob


----------



## mdavej

I expect this to be moved to the "Help me choose..." thread any minute, but I'd recommend the insignia WRBDVD.


----------



## moviegeek

Why not get a Roku for $99?


----------



## Stimby

Yeah, do what the poster above said. You can easily buy a Roku HD for 99 dollars.


If you want something capable of more, you can buy a Boxee based machine for below 200. And it'll be very upgradeable and have a better interface than any Blu-Ray player.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18148402
> 
> 
> Would you see much difference on an even bigger screen? I know better upconversion reduces jaggies a little, but is it worth the $400 premium? I have a very low budget blu-ray player and never even notice jaggies on my 60" screen. I could buy almost 17 cheap players ($30 insignia refurbs) for the price of one oppo. I just don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose Insignia over Samsung because of its superior file playback capabilities (xvid, mkv, etc. over USB), lower price ($99) and fewer problems with certain titles. However, insignia only does netflix, not youtube, blockbuster or pandora. So if you value those providers over file playback, stick with the sammy.




Yes the bigger the screen the more noticeable. I have a OPPO,Pio320,Panny60 and viewed it on my 151. No contest when your talking upconversion.

After saying that I would say if your happy with your player,why bother considering another. The only person that matters is you.

We have a collection of SD movies so upconversion was a big issue.

Jacob,


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18148402
> 
> 
> Would you see much difference on an even bigger screen?



Yes, but IMO not by much. I've used an Oppo, Panny 35 and a JVC on both my 65" living room display and my 126" HT display. When doing A/B comparisons and going back and forth, I can see the difference.


If I just put in a movie and watch it, I'm hard pressed to notice the differences.


It's similar to a difference in black levels on displays. When comparing 2 sets (one with great black level, one with real good) next to each other, you can see the differences in black levels. When just viewing the set with the real good black level on standard content (not test patterns) it's hard to tell that it's not the great one. IMO.


----------



## smjbh5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stimby* /forum/post/18148764
> 
> 
> Yeah, do what the poster above said. You can easily buy a Roku HD for 99 dollars.
> 
> 
> If you want something capable of more, you can buy a Boxee based machine for below 200. And it'll be very upgradeable and have a better interface than any Blu-Ray player.



I have 2 HD tvs, so my current BD player will be hooked up to that TV. So I'll still need a new unit at the end of the day.


----------



## slack2116

so ive been posting in here a couple times and like i said i dont know anything about this. but what would be a good player that offers 7.1 sound and can play like .avi, .mkv, and most the other standard filetypes via USB. 7.1 isnt a huge thing but if possible i would like it.


----------



## moviegeek

In that case I would wait one month until the new models come out, almost every 2010 BD player will have streaming.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18149255
> 
> 
> Yes, but IMO not by much. I've used an Oppo, Panny 35 and a JVC on both my 65" living room display and my 126" HT display. When doing A/B comparisons and going back and forth, I can see the difference.
> 
> 
> If I just put in a movie and watch it, I'm hard pressed to notice the differences.
> 
> 
> It's similar to a difference in black levels on displays. When comparing 2 sets (one with great black level, one with real good) next to each other, you can see the differences in black levels. When just viewing the set with the real good black level on standard content (not test patterns) it's hard to tell that it's not the great one. IMO.



Hummmm thats interesting I would have thought you would see a significant difference between the OPPO and the 35 with upconversion?. I can with my 151. You are talking about upconverting a SD movie right?


----------



## MrHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smjbh5* /forum/post/18148029
> 
> 
> I currently have a Sony 360 BD player. It's a good player, no problems so far, have owned it for 18 months now. However I need a player that can stream Netflix and want wireless internet connection. This player would also need to have lossless audio. I don't want to spend more than $200. It doesn't need to be top of the line, just have all the feature of a mid level player that includes wireless and netlfix streaming (for the kids).
> 
> 
> This will be paired with my sammy PN58B650 tv
> 
> 
> Suggestions?



I think you may have the Sony 350, not 360 as the 360 has not been out for 18 months.


Now to your question.....If you want Netflix streaming, I would strongly recommend you save up for the Sony BDP-N460. The Sony players seem to be the only players out there that seem to be rock solid in performance. The Oppo players are also good, but they're extremely overpriced. If you can save up a little more, then you can't go wrong with a PS3.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/18149724
> 
> 
> Hummmm thats interesting I would have thought you would see a significant difference between the OPPO and the 35 with upconversion?. I can with my 151. You are talking about upconverting a SD movie right?



Yes. Now, to be fair, I only had the Oppo for a weekend and only watched 2-3 movies with it. When comparing it to my Panny 35 on tough scenes (like the staircase scene in MI3), I could see a difference switching back and forth. But I was looking for the difference too. Then I watched a couple of movies with the Oppo. The next weekend I watched the same movies with the 35 (don't remember which movies they were) and couldn't tell any difference from what I remembered the previous week. If I would have A/B'd those movies at the same time, I probably would have seen the difference.


----------



## anthonyinmiami

I need to buy a blu-ray player for the following set-up:


TV: Panasonic 65" - TC-P65S1

Receiver: Onkyo TX-NR1007

*DVD Player will be in Media closet and will be connected to Onkyo receiver via 3ft. HDMI cable and then to TV over 40ft of HDMI cable. Everything will be controlled by a Universal Remote.

Needs (in order of importance):

1) Must be compatable with Universal Remotes (I have read the Insignia brand may not be)

2) Excellent picture with Blu-ray discs (although it sounds like all players discussed here are excellent in this regard)

2) Solid picture with regular DVDs,

3) 5.1 Audio

4) Netflix Streaming (Wifi not needed as a internet hub is in media closet for hard wire connection)

Don't need: No use for DVD-A or SACD, no Pandora, no Blockbuster, no YouTube, and I could care less about the loading time.


Considering _but certainly open to suggestion_:

Pioneer BDP-320

Insignia NS-BRDVD3 (if Universal Remotes are supported)

Samsung BD-P3600

LG BD390

Oppo BDP-80
*

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!*


----------



## Jacob305

I think the upconversion is fine on my stuff. I am not really worried about it. I also have a big collection of dvds. I own a 47 HDTV. it has the 120 refresh rate.


the insignia player that I own works fine with the harmony 720. should be fine.

Jacob


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonyinmiami* /forum/post/18149891
> 
> 
> ...Insignia NS-BRDVD3 (if Universal Remotes are supported)...


 HERE are your universal remote options with the insignia (about 30 remotes I know of, plus every learning remote made).


----------



## smjbh5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moviegeek* /forum/post/18149706
> 
> 
> In that case I would wait one month until the new models come out, almost every 2010 BD player will have streaming.



There aren't any 2009 models you would recommend? I'm assuming the 2009's will come down a bit in price once 2010's come out. What then?


Which brands should I stay away from.


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smjbh5* /forum/post/18150789
> 
> 
> There aren't any 2009 models you would recommend? I'm assuming the 2009's will come down a bit in price once 2010's come out. What then?



I would get the LG 370, it's readily available for ~$170USD.



> Quote:
> Which brands should I stay away from.



I am leery of Samsung.


----------



## CTSINCLAIR3

Pio 320 v. Panny 60 v. Sony 360 - concerning deinterlacing and upscaling performance. Trying to stay $200 or less if possible.


I have seen several references to the need for better deinterlacing and upscaling with a bigger screen. What is the conventional wisdom regarding how big is "big"? I have a Sony KDL52W5100, how much difference between these players regarding upconversion? As a crude reference as to how much difference I can "see", I hooked up a Philips 5140 progressive scan player, but preferred the picture when the player was set to output 480i rather than 480p. My conclusion being that the TV did a better job at presenting the movie.


Somewhat related does LCD vs Plasma generally make much difference in this size range regarding upconversion performance?


----------



## JoeG44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/18145883
> 
> 
> It seems strange to me that you are considering two players at such widely different pricepoints. Anyway, it sounds like appearance is important to you so just go with the Pioneer.
> 
> 
> fafner



I chose both because they offer good upconversion of SD-DVD material(w/ the Oppo leading the way) and they look nice ....


----------



## --DANNY--

Alrighty, I'm looking for a Blu-ray player, my budget is $300-400.


But I just discovered the Popcorn Hour C-200 which is $300 + PC BD-Rom Drive for ~$100 = $400.


The C-200 also has the added bonus of being a media streamer which helps because my roommate has his entire Blu-ray collection backed up to our home server so I'd be able to stream those along with my SD movie collection.


Most articles/threads on the C-200 are referring to it's Blu-ray capabilities as a feature, a bullet-point, or an option... I'm looking at it for it's Blu-ray capabilities as the primary use and everything else is secondary.


Any talking points of the quality of the PCH C-200 for use as a Blu-ray player?

Any cheap Blu-ray PC drives that are recommended? Do I need 4x or 8x BD-rom drive?


It's been a nightmare trying to find this information! =p


Thanks!


----------



## Jeremiahm

I'm ready to make the switch to a blu ray player and I'm so lost in the models. I see walmart has panasonic 601's for $128, but they also have magnovox's for about $75 right now. Are either of these quality units? I only have a Optoma HD65 pj, so I'm only running 720p anyways. Will I see a difference in picture quality from either unit?


Is there a better option out there in cyberland? I want the most quality for the money spent, I can look in higher price ranges if that's necessary.


The PS3 at $299 is also an option. How does the blu ray portion of the PS3 compare to the walmart blu ray players?


Thanks,


Jeremiah


----------



## mbyrnes

I would look at the Panasonic BD-60. It does a good job of upscaling DVDs and can be had for not much over $100. The cheap models I have heard aren't as good build quality wise. They also usually aren't BD-Live capable (which you may or may not use). I bought a BD-60 for my parents this past Christmas and they love it. I will be able to see it in about a month when I travel to FL to see them.


I have the PS3 and it is a really good Blu-Ray player. The one nice thing is that it will be updated to a 3D player this summer. The other models will not be able to do that. If you game at all it is a great option.


Blu-Ray players should all put out a great picture with BR discs. It is more DVD and other features that you are paying for. Oppo just released an all around player for just under $300 that plays SACD, DVD-Audio, plus the other more standard discs.


----------



## Plasma Fan

The Panasonic 601 is the BDP-BD60 and it is an excellent player. You're better off paying a little more and getting a better player. Don't shop by price alone


----------



## Jeremiahm

If not the 601?


----------



## rlsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeremiahm* /forum/post/18155776
> 
> 
> I'm ready to make the switch to a blu ray player and I'm so lost in the models. I see walmart has panasonic 601's for $128, but they also have magnovox's for about $75 right now. Are either of these quality units? I only have a Optoma HD65 pj, so I'm only running 720p anyways. Will I see a difference in picture quality from either unit?
> 
> 
> Is there a better option out there in cyberland? I want the most quality for the money spent, I can look in higher price ranges if that's necessary.
> 
> 
> The PS3 at $299 is also an option. How does the blu ray portion of the PS3 compare to the walmart blu ray players?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Jeremiah



I bought one of the Magnavox players from Walmart last summer. They work fine. I have it in a secondary system.


Nevertheless, with name-brand machines being as cheap as they are now, I would recommend that a new buyer go for something a bit better. The Panasonic 60 is good, as is the Sony 360.


My favorite is always the PS3, however. It will be upgraded to 3D. I have bought 4 of them.


----------



## dcbuilder

I want to buy a blu-ray that will enable


1)streaming of Netflix and

2) wireless-ly allow me to play a movie on my PC that gets output onto my TV via the blu-ray player.


Can anyone offer up suggestions?


----------



## hobbes9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcbuilder* /forum/post/18161482
> 
> 
> i want to buy a blu-ray that will enable
> 
> 
> 1)streaming of netflix and
> 
> 2) wireless-ly allow me to play a movie on my pc that gets output onto my tv via the blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> Can anyone offer up suggestions?



ps3?


----------



## dave0209

Need a BD with a $500 budget, would like netflix sreaming, will hardwire ethernet Cable, other than that looking for a quality player-Suggestions?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave0209* /forum/post/18162913
> 
> 
> Need a BD with a $500 budget, would like netflix sreaming, will hardwire ethernet Cable, other than that looking for a quality player-Suggestions?



Spend $290 on an Oppo BDP-80, $100 on a Roku HD for streamng, and $110 on movies.


----------



## cyannkillspetey

I have been using my PS3 for some time for my blu ray player and I am thinking to upgrade. I currently have a Pioneer 6020 and using an integra 9.9 pre/pro for my receiver. I found an amazing deal for a BDP-51 and read lots of good with it especially in a gamma boost (useful for my TV), however I read it is very slowin boot up. Any recomendations?


----------



## jsil

cyannkillspetey,

The BDP-51 is slow at booting up but does a very good job with SD DVD. Check out Oppo's new blu-ray player if you looking for speed. Also Samsung and LG have new players that are hitting the stores now.


----------



## vpr80

I have the 51 also with a 6020....BUT IT QUICK!! and don't look back. looks and works amazingly well together. a bit slow to turn on, but so what you can wait 20 secs.


----------



## malaplace

I am interested in buying a blu ray player, but I have a question: How are the BD players at playing music cds and decoding other formats, such as .avi, mp4, divx, xvid, etc? I would love for my next drive to be able to replace my current dvd drive that does these things well.


Also, can I hook up most BD drives to output BD/DVDs through HDMI, however also have an analog 2 channel out for when I want to listen to music CDs?


The new LG 570 looks like a winner in this regard, but thought I'd see if there were other top recommendations.


----------



## druber

I'd like to find a BD player with three main features:

1. Netflix streaming

2. 7.1 analog audio outputs, decoding the new hi-def formats

3. MKV playback


The LG BD390 would have been my pick, but it's gone gone gone, and the new LG BD570/590 dropped the 7.1 analog outs. Panasonic's new 85 has 7.1 and Netflix, but its video file support is practically nil. Sony's new offerings, I suspect, are similar.


Are there any currently or newly-available BD players that can go 3 or 3?


----------



## vipervick

Greetings folks,


First post here, after many hours of reading this delightful forum. I got directed here from some of the fine gentlemen over at the maximumpc.com forum.


I currently own and use a Sharp BD-HP20 Blu-Ray player. I have the video on HDMI going straight to my Sharp Aquos 46" LCD TV and audio over coaxial digital to a Sony STR-DE898 receiver. Mainly because of a lack of HDMI on the Sony. And my speakers are a cheap set of Kenwoods that came as a 5.1 HT package back around 1999. The receiver crapped out, so hence the Sony.


For reference, I am in the US Navy and have always just settled for the cheapest solution. I am really not satisfied with my HT, but TV and BD have been nice. After 33 years on this earth, my wife and I are purchasing our first house. We live in sunny San Diego, CA. So actually being able to afford a house is a big deal.


To keep this post on topic, is my Blu-Ray player good enough to keep if I upgrade my home theater??? My receiver and speakers HAVE to go, but I'll post in the appropriate forum.


Thanks for any help or advice you have. PM's or replies are certainly acceptable.


----------



## Tcr

Congrats on your first post vipervick!


But be careful from here on out, sometimes it seems to be a never ending rabbit hole in the pursuit of the hobby










I'm looking (currently) for a console player to rival the features I already have in my PS3.

Namely WIFI and hard drive that will mesh w/HTPC so _I'm_ thinking of the lg590 but it's still in distribution and a couple months out or so.


Get rid of the coax, go HDMI to an AVR that has as many I/O's as you can get and look at the best that you can realistically afford for top notch equipment (you can check other areas for manufacturer specifics) and then step it back a notch or two. That should help for the time being as there is no future proof equipment.


Just my .02


----------



## Tcr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *malaplace* /forum/post/18170559
> 
> 
> I am interested in buying a blu ray player, but I have a question: How are the BD players at playing music cds and decoding other formats, such as .avi, mp4, divx, xvid, etc? I would love for my next drive to be able to replace my current dvd drive that does these things well.
> 
> 
> Also, can I hook up most BD drives to output BD/DVDs through HDMI, however also have an analog 2 channel out for when I want to listen to music CDs?
> 
> 
> The new LG 570 looks like a winner in this regard, but thought I'd see if there were other top recommendations.



I have 2 Oppo's DV-971HD and DV-980HD and both perform better w/SACD than my PS3 which is funny because it's a Sony proprietory format to begin with so it (should) have the upper hand.


Oppo is just better at audio, (just look at the bdp-983se ) but they are not 'all in one' players.


----------



## av.pallino




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vipervick* /forum/post/18170877
> 
> 
> Greetings folks,
> 
> 
> First post here, after many hours of reading this delightful forum. I got directed here from some of the fine gentlemen over at the maximumpc.com forum.
> 
> 
> I currently own and use a Sharp BD-HP20 Blu-Ray player. I have the video on HDMI going straight to my Sharp Aquos 46" LCD TV and audio over coaxial digital to a Sony STR-DE898 receiver. Mainly because of a lack of HDMI on the Sony. And my speakers are a cheap set of Kenwoods that came as a 5.1 HT package back around 1999. The receiver crapped out, so hence the Sony.
> 
> 
> For reference, I am in the US Navy and have always just settled for the cheapest solution. I am really not satisfied with my HT, but TV and BD have been nice. After 33 years on this earth, my wife and I are purchasing our first house. We live in sunny San Diego, CA. So actually being able to afford a house is a big deal.
> 
> 
> To keep this post on topic, is my Blu-Ray player good enough to keep if I upgrade my home theater??? My receiver and speakers HAVE to go, but I'll post in the appropriate forum.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help or advice you have. PM's or replies are certainly acceptable.



I would highly recommend a blu Ray player with network streaming capabilities like the lg 390 or the Sony 560. The is a good choice since it is also 3D capable.


The problem with the Oppo is that they lack streaming and blu Ray playback across all players are the same. So you're paying a premium for DVD upconversion and other stuff like sacd and DVD-a.


----------



## malaplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tcr* /forum/post/18171385
> 
> 
> I have 2 Oppo's DV-971HD and DV-980HD and both perform better w/SACD than my PS3 which is funny because it's a Sony proprietory format to begin with so it (should) have the upper hand.
> 
> 
> Oppo is just better at audio, (just look at the bdp-983se ) but they are not 'all in one' players.



Thanks. Can you explain what you mean by "they are not 'all in one' players" ?


----------



## allredp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av.pallino* /forum/post/18171818
> 
> 
> I would highly recommend a blu Ray player with network streaming capabilities like the lg 390 or the Sony 560. The is a good choice since it is also 3D capable. ...



I need to replace my dead Panny 35 (just the blu-ray is fried, DVD & CD play fine).


I am struggling over getting the Pio 320 for its great pic and audio for well under $200 now from various vendors vs. waiting to get one of the new Sonys with all the bells and whistles (3-D upgradeable, i-touch remote, and super-fast speed - and streaming too)...


I guess I'm wondering if the Sony (or the other new 2010 players) will have as good pic and audio as the Pioneer - being newer and supposedly better tech?


Appreciate any help.


(I have an Onkyo 875 and Planar 720p pj all HDMI - would like to stream Netflix, etc., but have xbox 360 for that if needed)


----------



## Malachi




moviegeek said:


> I would get the LG 370, it's readily available for ~$170USD.
> 
> 
> The LG 370's are readily available, while the 390's are scarce now. I have been leery of the 370 because of some reviews that criticize its picture quality. The 390 gets rave reviews in that department, but why? Is there something in the 390 that produces better PQ than the 370? I thought they should have the same PQ and differ only in terms of the features each model offers. It would help if 370 owners commented on PQ. Thanks.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vipervick* /forum/post/18170877
> 
> 
> To keep this post on topic, is my Blu-Ray player good enough to keep if I upgrade my home theater??? My receiver and speakers HAVE to go, but I'll post in the appropriate forum.



To try to answer your specific question...


It's good enough if:


1. It continues to play new Blu-ray discs, which will depend on continued firmware support from Sharp.The last update for this player appears to have been released in October 2009.


2. You are uninterested in BD-Live or other internet-interactive features, which this player does not support.


3. You are willing to settle for lossy audio from discs with DTS-MA as their primary lossless multichannel audio track. This player does not support DTS-MA, which is featured on many Blu-ray Discs. Without this support, you will hear the high-bitrate "core" DTS surround track, which still sounds very good. This issue will matter more after you've upgraded your speakers, obviously.


4. You are happy with the quality of the SD-DVD upconversion.


5. You don't need your Blu-ray player to function as either a media player (via USB or home network) or streaming player (using Netflix etc.), which this player doesn't support.


So these are the sorts of features you could expect to upgrade if you bought a new player. The good news is that such features are available in players costing less than $200, sometimes much less. Read through reent posting in this thread and you'll get a sense of what's being recommended.


----------



## Yeedog

Anybody have a recommendation on a sub $200 player that has excellent DVD PQ and BD-Live support? Netflix is a plus, but not mandatory as I may get a roku for that.


Thanks!


----------



## TomComm

I have a 2001 Sony KV 34XBR2 which has no HDMI input. It accepts 480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i, no 1080p. I must use component Y, PB, PR for DVD inputs. I’m planning to get a Blue Ray player but am not sure the players will output 1080i.They all output 1080p over HDMI but make no mention of outputting component 1080i! I assume they all do but I hate surprises and no, I have no intensions of replacing the KV 34BR2. I am considering getting a Sony BDP-BX2, the same as the Sony BDP-S360, form Costco. How can I be sure the Sony player will output 1080i component resulting in a Blue Ray picture almost as good as 1080p in HDMI ?………..Tom


----------



## rob316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TomComm* /forum/post/18174412
> 
> 
> I have a 2001 Sony KV 34XBR2 which has no HDMI input. It accepts 480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i, no 1080p. I must use component Y, PB, PR for DVD inputs. I’m planning to get a Blue Ray player but am not sure the players will output 1080i.They all output 1080p over HDMI but make no mention of outputting component 1080i! I assume they all do but I hate surprises and no, I have no intensions of replacing the KV 34BR2. I am considering getting a Sony BDP-BX2, the same as the Sony BDP-S360, form Costco. How can I be sure the Sony player will output 1080i component resulting in a Blue Ray picture almost as good as 1080p in HDMI ?………..Tom



You are out of luck, the BR player will not upconvert over component so if you put in a standard dvd it will not upconvert to 1080i only 480p but you can still play BR at 1080i.


----------



## vipervick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tcr* /forum/post/18171320
> 
> 
> Congrats on your first post vipervick!
> 
> 
> But be careful from here on out, sometimes it seems to be a never ending rabbit hole in the pursuit of the hobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking (currently) for a console player to rival the features I already have in my PS3.
> 
> Namely WIFI and hard drive that will mesh w/HTPC so _I'm_ thinking of the lg590 but it's still in distribution and a couple months out or so.
> 
> 
> Get rid of the coax, go HDMI to an AVR that has as many I/O's as you can get and look at the best that you can realistically afford for top notch equipment (you can check other areas for manufacturer specifics) and then step it back a notch or two. That should help for the time being as there is no future proof equipment.
> 
> 
> Just my .02



Yes, sure is a big rabbit hole. I know. I also build my own gaming PC's. The guys at Maximum PC are a big help in that area. I'm hoping AVS is the same for HT.


I just want the best possible picture and sound for my money. If the Sharp BD-HP20 isn't that, then I want to upgrade.


For certain I am getting a new AVR and speakers. No questions there. And I can keep my TV and Blu-Ray if there is really no "upgrade".


I don't really listen to music from BD, and don't stream anything. I watch my Blu-Rays in hopes to have the best sound and picture I can. I have about 50 in my collection so far. And have about 1000 DVD's on the shelves. Sometimes it's just to let my 2 year old watch Dora or Yo Gabba Gabba, so my mediocre set up entertains her well.


----------



## cohenfive

just a psa...this is one of the players i'm considering (lg 570 is probably the other)...looks like they are hitting the system now. hopefully the retailers start carrying and discounting them a bit soon!


also a question....it seems there are 2 differences between the sony 470 and 570...the 570 has built in wifi plus 1gb of onboard memory. my setup will be connecting via powerline to my network so i don't think i'll need the wireless. in this case, will the onboard memory make any difference in performance of any streaming content through the player? i guess i'm asking whether wired users should bother with the 570 or just save the $40-50 difference...thanks!


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vipervick* /forum/post/18175313
> 
> 
> Yes, sure is a big rabbit hole. I know. I also build my own gaming PC's. The guys at Maximum PC are a big help in that area. I'm hoping AVS is the same for HT.
> 
> 
> I just want the best possible picture and sound for my money. If the Sharp BD-HP20 isn't that, then I want to upgrade.
> 
> 
> For certain I am getting a new AVR and speakers. No questions there. And I can keep my TV and Blu-Ray if there is really no "upgrade".
> 
> 
> I don't really listen to music from BD, and don't stream anything. I watch my Blu-Rays in hopes to have the best sound and picture I can. I have about 50 in my collection so far. And have about 1000 DVD's on the shelves. Sometimes it's just to let my 2 year old watch Dora or Yo Gabba Gabba, so my mediocre set up entertains her well.



Vipervick after reading your post my suggestion would be to after speakers and keep everything for now.

It sounds like SD upconversion is pretty important. Now after saying that IMO with a 46" tv I'm not sure upgrading your BD player is gonna make that big of an impact.

IMO alot of people tend to put forget the other half of what BD brings to you which is SQ. I think you would see a much bigger impact if you started upgrading your speakers 1st. You could have a OPPO player but if you don't have a decent speaker set up,you'll be missing 1/2 the benefit of what it would (or another upgraded BD player) bring you.

fronts,sub(ID one),center,surrounds in that order.


----------



## Tcr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *malaplace* /forum/post/18172346
> 
> 
> Thanks. Can you explain what you mean by "they are not 'all in one' players" ?



Sorry, I guess that I was thinking more along the lines of SD/BD/DVDA/SACD/DIVX/etc., etc., WITH the combination of WIFI and HDD.

_Whew_! Too many anachronisms.


The oppo's are great (absolutely the best for audio) but they don't have the addition of WIFI or Hard drive which is not a real big deal it just means more components. The others, LG/Sony/Sammy/PIO, have players w/WIFI and HDD's but don't do all the formats.


Go figure. Why in the world would you ever put something together that can do it all when you can sell 3 or 4 different things that do it all separately each at their own price point.


Although there are some incredibly expensive Chinese players out there to consider...


----------



## mayhem13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allredp* /forum/post/18173314
> 
> 
> I need to replace my dead Panny 35 (just the blu-ray is fried, DVD & CD play fine).
> 
> 
> I am struggling over getting the Pio 320 for its great pic and audio for well under $200 now from various vendors vs. waiting to get one of the new Sonys with all the bells and whistles (3-D upgradeable, i-touch remote, and super-fast speed - and streaming too)...
> 
> 
> I guess I'm wondering if the Sony (or the other new 2010 players) will have as good pic and audio as the Pioneer - being newer and supposedly better tech?
> 
> 
> Appreciate any help.
> 
> 
> (I have an Onkyo 875 and Planar 720p pj all HDMI - would like to stream Netflix, etc., but have xbox 360 for that if needed)



I'm thinking exactly the same as you. ^ave.com just E-mailed me a special deal on the 320 and it's hard to resist. My biggest concern is SDVD upscaling quality as i have a HUGE SDVD collection that i just can't write off and replace with BD. I do have a Sony S350 and i can say it's been a solid performer with decent upscaling but i'm hoping that 2yrs of tech upgrade has made high res upscaling more affordable.


----------



## allredp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mayhem13* /forum/post/18181954
> 
> 
> I'm thinking exactly the same as you. ^ave.com just E-mailed me a special deal on the 320 and it's hard to resist. My biggest concern is SDVD upscaling quality as i have a HUGE SDVD collection that i just can't write off and replace with BD. I do have a Sony S350 and i can say it's been a solid performer with decent upscaling but i'm hoping that 2yrs of tech upgrade has made high res upscaling more affordable.



What are you going to do?


I'm nervous about the 320's super-sluggish speed - I guess it shouldn't be a big deal, but without streaming or SACD capacity, the new Sony machines may just have some nice advantages... unless the Sony PQ, especially at up-scaling isn't excellent.


Also curious about Panny's hype on their 85 - supposedly really nice Audio quality as well as their "true color" etc. Marketing, or real? Plus that bad-boy is more $$.


Hummnnn...


----------



## mayhem13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allredp* /forum/post/18182124
> 
> 
> What are you going to do?
> 
> 
> I'm nervous about the 320's super-sluggish speed - I guess it shouldn't be a big deal, but without streaming or SACD capacity, the new Sony machines seems to have some nice advantages...
> 
> 
> Hummnnn...



As long as they have the BD PQ and upscaling to back em up. CNet did review the 460 and were pleased with it's upscaling quality.


----------



## allredp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mayhem13* /forum/post/18182145
> 
> 
> As long as they have the BD PQ and upscaling to back em up. CNet did review the 460 and were pleased with it's upscaling quality.



I'll go check that out... thanks for the reference.


I'm missing BD a lot - I feel like a snob, but it just isn't as fun without the superior sound (DTS-MA, TrueHD) or picture.


----------



## hobbes9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mayhem13* /forum/post/18182145
> 
> 
> As long as they have the BD PQ and upscaling to back em up. CNet did review the 460 and were pleased with it's upscaling quality.



How solid are CNET reviews? Can they be trusted? Personally I trust the info I get in here more than on CNET.


----------



## mayhem13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hobbes9* /forum/post/18182269
> 
> 
> How solid are CNET reviews? Can they be trusted? Personally I trust the info I get in here more than on CNET.



I can understand your reservations, but CNet does run the gear through some rigorous video/PQ testing. From a PQ standpoint as of now i lean towards the 320......functionality for the Sony. It's a tough call.


----------



## hobbes9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mayhem13* /forum/post/18182790
> 
> 
> I can understand your reservations, but CNet does run the gear through some rigorous video/PQ testing. From a PQ standpoint as of now i lean towards the 320......functionality for the Sony. It's a tough call.



Interesting. I'll pay a little more attention to what CNet says from now on. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## mhowdy03

Here's my problem. I bought a Panasonic 58v10 back in November. The place I bought it from (ABC Warehouse) gave me a deal I couldn't refuse. Part of this deal was that I got a Panasonic BD80 player for free with it. Now by law they can't bundle this product. It has to be sold seperately to me, which it was on my invoice. I received the plasma in a few weeks. The player not so much. I still have yet to receive it. After 3 months I have gotten a bit antsy. I was told by a friend of the family, who is a GM of a BB store, that the ball is in my court here. I don't actually need the player as I mainly use my PS3. I mostly wanted this player to throw on ebay or craigslists and basically get a couple hundred dollars of the price of the plasma. That player retails for roughly $300 as most of you may know. After being jerked around for months by management, I finally got in touch with a regional manager. At the store level I was pretty much told I had no options but to wait for the new models to ship. I was not happy with that response and felt the service I was getting was subpar. I know my contractual rights by making a purchase. ABC has basically broken a contract by not providing me with my product that I was promised when I signed my invoice and paid. My knowledge on business law helped me in the matter somewhat. I told them if I wasn't given more options and better service I would simply wheel back my 58v10 and go purchase it somewhere else since ABC is no longer able to fufill their contractual obligation to me. That comment is how I got the number to a regional manager. This gentleman had a much different tune. He offered me a refund of the invoive price on the player, which isn't near the value of it, a Samsung 1600 player, or a comparable Panasonic from the new players coming up in a few months. From what I can see, this Samsung 1600 is not on same level as the BD80. Please correct me if I am wrong that is why I am posting. Taking the refund price would be a bad move since it only was rang up for $30 on the invoice. Should I wait for the next models? If not, which current player is comparable most to the BD80? Which player should I say I want? If I should wait until the next models come, which should I choose? or, should I take another road here? Any input or suggestion is welcome. Thank you.


----------



## bigtim2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *druber* /forum/post/18170739
> 
> 
> I'd like to find a BD player with three main features:
> 
> 1. Netflix streaming
> 
> 2. 7.1 analog audio outputs, decoding the new hi-def formats
> 
> 3. MKV playback
> 
> 
> The LG BD390 would have been my pick, but it's gone gone gone, and the new LG BD570/590 dropped the 7.1 analog outs. Panasonic's new 85 has 7.1 and Netflix, but its video file support is practically nil. Sony's new offerings, I suspect, are similar.
> 
> 
> Are there any currently or newly-available BD players that can go 3 or 3?



The Samsungs might fill the bill. They support Netflix, support various file format, and have 7.1 analog out.


That would include 3600, 4600 and the new BD-C6500, BD-C6900 and BD-C7500


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhowdy03* /forum/post/18183329
> 
> 
> From what I can see, this Samsung 1600 is not on same level as the BD80. Please correct me if I am wrong that is why I am posting. Taking the refund price would be a bad move since it only was rang up for $30 on the invoice. Should I wait for the next models? If not, which current player is comparable most to the BD80? Which player should I say I want? If I should wait until the next models come, which should I choose? or, should I take another road here? Any input or suggestion is welcome. Thank you.



First question: the Panasonic is a better player. It has a multichannel analog audio section, which most other players lack. That's a premium feature. There's no way the BD80 invoiced at $30. The whole transaction sounds bogus.


Second question: Do you have any reason to believe they will honor the deal by giving you a BD85? Hint: these players are shipping now, and if this retailer isn't scamming you they should be able to have one to you overnight.


You should know, based on the materials you have in-hand, how strong a claim you can make. You might want to take this up with your credit card company, also. They can probably lean on the merchant harder than you can without going to court.


----------



## mhowdy03




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18184008
> 
> 
> First question: the Panasonic is a better player. It has a multichannel analog audio section, which most other players lack. That's a premium feature. There's no way the BD80 invoiced at $30. The whole transaction sounds bogus.
> 
> 
> Second question: Do you have any reason to believe they will honor the deal by giving you a BD85? Hint: these players are shipping now, and if this retailer isn't scamming you they should be able to have one to you overnight.
> 
> 
> You should know, based on the materials you have in-hand, how strong a claim you can make. You might want to take this up with your credit card company, also. They can probably lean on the merchant harder than you can without going to court.



After reading your reply I made a phone call back to the regional manager. I told him I would wait for the BD85 if possible. He was very willing to oblige to this. However, he said they don't have this product in their system yet and he expects it to be another 3-4 weeks. I don't have a dire need for the player now and the 85 should be better than the 80 so it should be ok to wait. In response to the $30 invoice price, the player was given to me "free". By law the store cannot give you a free product bundled with a paid product. Both products must have a purchase price. They make the "free" product's price as low as possible so that it looks as close to "free" as possible on the invoice. Not a scam just a weird way of making the number conform with the laws I suppose. This makes it pretty tough for me to accept a refund, unfortunately.


----------



## rdclark

If you trust the seller, then the BD85 will (probably, there are no reviews yet) work out. The 3-4 week thing rings sour, though, as other dealers have them. Is this an authorized Panasonic dealer? Will Panasonic honor the warranty on a unit sold by this place? I guess it doesn't matter if you're just going to resell it anyway.


----------



## Dc5type_s

I need help choosing a blu ray. I will buying one within the next week or so. I am getting my screen calibrated in 3 weeks. I have...


TV - Pioneer 5010FD

Receiver - Pioneer vsx-49txi


My tv distance is about 14 feet ( I know its way too far)...


Considering that, I have been leaning towards the Oppo-83 or 80. But I just did some reading on the Sony s570, and it seems to be pretty good. Wifi does not matter to me. Streaming would be nice, but I have a xbox 360 than i can stream netflix with.


Is the Oppo-83 overkill? since I am so far away from the screen?


With the 83 being $500, i need more justification to buy it. The 80 and s570 are similar in price. Which one would be the better choice of the two?


----------



## Superman07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18184634
> 
> 
> If you trust the seller, then the BD85 will (probably, there are no reviews yet) work out. The 3-4 week thing rings sour, though, as other dealers have them. Is this an authorized Panasonic dealer? Will Panasonic honor the warranty on a unit sold by this place? I guess it doesn't matter if you're just going to resell it anyway.



There are BD85 reviews up. I've found at least one - check the New Players for 2010 thread.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post18182042


----------



## jonandabby

I am buying a UN55B8500. I need a Blu-Ray too. I would like to spend $350 or so, and need the player to do Netflix streaming since the UN55B8500 doesn't.


It seems like the best bet is the LG BD390, and that the BD590 isn't enough of an upgrade to wait. Are there any better alternatives? Are there any 2010's I haven't noticed from other companies that may be worth waiting for?


PS I'm not buying a 3D tv, so 3D is irrelevant.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dc5type_s* /forum/post/18187823
> 
> 
> I need help choosing a blu ray. I will buying one within the next week or so. I am getting my screen calibrated in 3 weeks. I have...
> 
> 
> TV - Pioneer 5010FD
> 
> Receiver - Pioneer vsx-49txi
> 
> 
> My tv distance is about 14 feet ( I know its way too far)...
> 
> 
> Considering that, I have been leaning towards the Oppo-83 or 80. But I just did some reading on the Sony s570, and it seems to be pretty good. Wifi does not matter to me. Streaming would be nice, but I have a xbox 360 than i can stream netflix with.
> 
> 
> Is the Oppo-83 overkill? since I am so far away from the screen?
> 
> 
> With the 83 being $500, i need more justification to buy it. The 80 and s570 are similar in price. Which one would be the better choice of the two?



If you're just looking to play Blu Rays, then yes, it's overkill. So is the S570. What are your needs?


----------



## cohenfive

i'm in a similar boat as you and have been waiting for the 2010 models which are coming out right now...i looked at the bd390 but wanted to see what the newest added. mostly i think they have added some online content, but the bigger change is that this year just about everyone has good streaming capabilities. i'm considering the lg bd570, the panny bd85 and the sony s570. all seem to be able to do what i want--bluray, upconversion of sd dvd's, streaming of online content including netlflix, pandora, picasa, etc, and dlna support for streaming of local content. the only difference i can see so far is that the sony has a 250 price tag, the others 300 or so. i'm looking forward to seeing some reviews but i suspect all will probably perform in a similar manner. it's good to see more competition this year...


----------



## bigtim2000

LG BD-570 is available and it basically a bd370. It is at Beach Camera.


Otherwise there is the Samsungs, but they have had some problems it sounds like. The BD-C6500 is out and it has everything you want.


Panasonic also has the 65 and 85 versions of their blu-ray player out and they now support Netflix and Amazon.


Or you could get a roku and and OPPO or pioneer.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dc5type_s* /forum/post/18187823
> 
> 
> I need help choosing a blu ray. I will buying one within the next week or so. I am getting my screen calibrated in 3 weeks. I have...
> 
> 
> TV - Pioneer 5010FD
> 
> Receiver - Pioneer vsx-49txi
> 
> 
> My tv distance is about 14 feet ( I know its way too far)...
> 
> 
> Considering that, I have been leaning towards the Oppo-83 or 80. But I just did some reading on the Sony s570, and it seems to be pretty good. Wifi does not matter to me. Streaming would be nice, but I have a xbox 360 than i can stream netflix with.
> 
> 
> Is the Oppo-83 overkill? since I am so far away from the screen?
> 
> 
> With the 83 being $500, i need more justification to buy it. The 80 and s570 are similar in price. Which one would be the better choice of the two?



At that distance you will never be able to see the difference between Oppo and any average player. The only cure for "too far" is "get closer, or get a bigger display."


The greatest virtue of the BDP-80 is that it's a universal player, like the -83. Do you need SACD and DVD-A?


If you're considering the 570 I guess you don't need analog multichannel audio. So you could actually be happy with a basic player like a Panasonic BD-60, unless you require features you're not mentioning.


Unless you need a feature you haven't mentioned,


----------



## cburbs

What about the sony BDP-N460?


----------



## Dc5type_s




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18188437
> 
> 
> If you're just looking to play Blu Rays, then yes, it's overkill. So is the S570. What are your needs?



I guess I just need it to play blu rays and dvds.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18188784
> 
> 
> At that distance you will never be able to see the difference between Oppo and any average player. The only cure for "too far" is "get closer, or get a bigger display."
> 
> 
> The greatest virtue of the BDP-80 is that it's a universal player, like the -83. Do you need SACD and DVD-A?
> 
> 
> If you're considering the 570 I guess you don't need analog multichannel audio. So you could actually be happy with a basic player like a Panasonic BD-60, unless you require features you're not mentioning.
> 
> 
> Unless you need a feature you haven't mentioned,



I dont need it for SACD or DVD-A.


The oppo was recommended to me by an isf calibrator. The reviews from people on this board rave about the quality of oppo. I just want something that can upscale dvds pretty well and will not break down on me after a year.


Which ever one I buy, it will be the only one I use for awhile. I will not be able to buy a player every time a new one comes out.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dc5type_s* /forum/post/18190846
> 
> 
> I guess I just need it to play blu rays and dvds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need it for SACD or DVD-A.
> 
> 
> The oppo was recommended to me by an isf calibrator. The reviews from people on this board rave about the quality of oppo. I just want something that can upscale dvds pretty well and will not break down on me after a year.
> 
> 
> Which ever one I buy, it will be the only one I use for awhile. I will not be able to buy a player every time a new one comes out.



The Oppo receives rave reviews because it is an excellent player. However, if you don't need a universal player and don't need it's upscaling capabilities (not sitting within 1.5 X screen width, for example), then there's better options. Is it the best built? Yes. But that doesn't mean other players will break down in a year. Is it the best at upconversion? Yes. But other players are very good.


Just about any Blu Ray player around the $150 mark will suit your needs just fine.


----------



## Dc5type_s

Another thing too, is that I have another tv in another room. Its an older Pioneer 5070hd which says it has the ability accept 1080p at 24hz. But that tv is about 7 feet from my couches. Will a blu ray player make the picture good on this tv?


Like I said before, the blu ray I get will be the only one I have in the house...at least for now. I am also in the market for a larger screen, if I can find a good deal.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dc5type_s* /forum/post/18191302
> 
> 
> Another thing too, is that I have another tv in another room. Its an older Pioneer 5070hd which says it has the ability accept 1080p at 24hz. But that tv is about 7 feet from my couches. Will a blu ray player make the picture good on this tv?
> 
> 
> Like I said before, the blu ray I get will be the only one I have in the house...at least for now. I am also in the market for a larger screen, if I can find a good deal.



Blu-ray looks very good at 720p.


----------



## allredp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18191406
> 
> 
> Blu-ray looks very good at 720p.



+++1 - very impressive over SD DVDs. And I'm using a little Planar 7060 on an AT screen!


The difference is so great that I've become somewhat of a snob about SDVD vs BD and pretty much hate watching standard def stuff anymore.


----------



## a610

Can anyone give me info on BluTV and the BDP-83. I have read nothing but rave reviews for this player but I would love to stream Netflix and Pandora. Other options I am considering are the BD-P2550, an oppo and a roku, or a DVDO edge and BD-P1600(overkill for my needs). Related equipment would be a Samsung LN46B640 and Onkyo HT-S5200 HTiB. Thanks for any advice.


PS- Can you get BluTV on the BDP-80?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *a610* /forum/post/18195135
> 
> 
> Can anyone give me info on BluTV and the BDP-83. I have read nothing but rave reviews for this player but I would love to stream Netflix and Pandora.



BluTV seems to more of a concept than a product so far. They keep hinting at more coming soon, but I don't know what or when.


Netfllix is not now supported, and I don't think Pandora is either.


See http://www.dreamercorp.com/?page_id=55 



> Quote:
> PS- Can you get BluTV on the BDP-80?



Not *yet*.


-Bill


----------



## Talk2Me




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18191406
> 
> 
> Blu-ray looks very good at 720p.



Amen, especially on my Fujitsu 720P 50" plasma.


----------



## Cholerabob

Is there a Blue Ray player that is Region free ? Out of the box or firmeware updatable , idm.


Thanks


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cholerabob* /forum/post/18196454
> 
> 
> Is there a Blue Ray player that is Region free ? Out of the box or firmeware updatable , idm.
> 
> 
> Thanks


 momitsu


----------



## Rogus

My current DVD player allows me to stop the DVD playing or turn off the player and when I return and hit play the DVD starts right up when I stopped it. I've even been able to remove the DVD and re insert it and have it start up at where I left off. I love that feature and found that the Panasonic BD605 doesn't. It's being returned. Rather than buy and return a lot of players, I thought I'd ask you experts which players have that capability. Thanks.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rogus* /forum/post/18196906
> 
> 
> My current DVD player allows me to stop the DVD playing or turn off the player and when I return and hit play the DVD starts right up when I stopped it. I've even been able to remove the DVD and re insert it and have it start up at where I left off. I love that feature and found that the Panasonic BD605 doesn't. It's being returned. Rather than buy and return a lot of players, I thought I'd ask you experts which players have that capability. Thanks.



I haven't seen a complete list.


Both OPPO models do: Does the player resume at the last position when a disc is reloaded? 


-Bill


----------



## Rogus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/18196996
> 
> 
> I haven't seen a complete list.
> 
> 
> Both OPPO models do: Does the player resume at the last position when a disc is reloaded?
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thanks for the info and link. That's quite an impressive FAQ! According to what I've read the OPPO models look quite attractive, but since I only use my player for movies, it's seem likes much more than I need. However, if you confirm that the OPPO always resumes playback at the last position even on BR, then I might consider it as cost is not a limiting factor. The Panasonic BD605 will on regular DVDs but not on BR.


----------



## Cholerabob

Westgate - Can you tell me about the quality of it ? Is it worth it ? Or should i forget about the region free ? It's more for the rest of my collection wich is a mix of regions, than for the blue-ray.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rogus* /forum/post/18197266
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info and link. That's quite an impressive FAQ! According to what I've read the OPPO models look quite attractive, but since I only use my player for movies, it's seem likes much more than I need. However, if you confirm that the OPPO always resumes playback at the last position even on BR, then I might consider it as cost is not a limiting factor. The Panasonic BD605 will on regular DVDs but not on BR.



As the FAQ says, it will work on BR discs that do not have java, but not with those that do. When java is running the player has much less control; this is true of all players as far as I know.


For titles with java the disc authors should include some sort of bookmarking facility, but they don't always do that. I have heard that automatic resume has been appearing on some titles, so maybe it will become a common feature.


-Bill


----------



## av.pallino




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dc5type_s* /forum/post/18190846
> 
> 
> I guess I just need it to play blu rays and dvds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need it for SACD or DVD-A.
> 
> 
> The oppo was recommended to me by an isf calibrator. The reviews from people on this board rave about the quality of oppo. I just want something that can upscale dvds pretty well and will not break down on me after a year.
> 
> 
> Which ever one I buy, it will be the only one I use for awhile. I will not be able to buy a player every time a new one comes out.



I would get an Oppo in a heart beat IF it supported network services like Netflix. I've ended up watching many interesting foreign and independent movies on Netflix streaming that I would ever have imagined. Since I LG 390 also supports Vudu, I've also ended up renting HDX movies. Are there big differences between Blu Ray players when it comes to Blu Ray? My opinion is no. With the Oppo you are essentially trading off excellent DVD upscaling for access to networked content. I've had my LG for a year now. It's rock solid, super fast and no complaints.


Of course, I am now in the boat where I only rent Blu Ray disks or watch online content. I seldom watch DVD, but even then I haven't found the LG to be lacking. From what I've seen the Sony 460 blu ray player is equally good.


Only reason to not get the Oppo is because it doesn't do enough....for me SACD, DVD-A are not more valuable than streaming. Like I said, I'd get an Oppo in a heartbeat IF it did streaming, but looks like Oppo is not the least interested in that and unlike to offer it as a future firmware upgrade, so I am staying away.


My 2 cents...


----------



## htroberts

Can anyone recommend a BD player that's inexpensive but not sluggish? I have an LG BD370, but it's very slow to start up and start playing a disc.


I'm mostly watching on a Samsung UN-46B-6000, but I do want a composite video output, and would prefer to have both copper and optical S/PDIF.


I want Netflix streaming, don't care about WiFi. I don't need SACD or DVD-A.


I'd prefer under $200, but would spend up to about $300.


Thanks,

Heath


----------



## gstelmack

On the Sony BDPS-370/470/570, are there any differences besides the 470 adding 3D capability, and the 570 having wireless built-in + 1GB memory? I do not need any of those features (3D TV is a ways out for me, I have wired ethernet through the house, and don't use BD-Live), but if there is anything else like a faster processor or some other reason to buy one of the higher models, I'm not opposed to spending a bit more.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rogus* /forum/post/18197266
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info and link. That's quite an impressive FAQ! According to what I've read the OPPO models look quite attractive, but since I only use my player for movies, it's seem likes much more than I need. However, if you confirm that the OPPO always resumes playback at the last position even on BR, then I might consider it as cost is not a limiting factor. The Panasonic BD605 will on regular DVDs but not on BR.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/18197786
> 
> 
> As the FAQ says, it will work on BR discs that do not have java, but not with those that do. When java is running the player has much less control; this is true of all players as far as I know.
> 
> 
> For titles with java the disc authors should include some sort of bookmarking facility, but they don't always do that. I have heard that automatic resume has been appearing on some titles, so maybe it will become a common feature.



That's a point worth emphasizing. Whether a BD will resume where you left off, as DVDs do, turns on how the disc is encoded. There is no BD player made that can overcome this limitation. As wmcclain observes a few BD titles are coming out that will resume. Unfortunately, though, they are still rare.


----------



## lbutron

Hi, I got DENON AVR 1910 a few months. I plan to by a Blu Ray but can diced which one is for me, I’m looking forward to get one whit excellent CD playback (I have a huge collection of CD). What specification should I look for?

Which one will math better whit my AVR I’m considering an OPPO 83, Denon 1610, Pioneer BDP-320 or LG BD 390 I don´t care about playing any SACD or DVD audio. Just need a good video performance and great audio both for Blu Ray movies and for CD music. Also I don´t care about de supported network(netflix, vudu), because were I live I don`t have access to dose services.


----------



## Janibrewski

I've read that the Panasonic BD85 is supposed to have a good combo of video quality and audio quality.


----------



## Rogus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/18198493
> 
> 
> That's a point worth emphasizing. Whether a BD will resume where you left off, as DVDs do, turns on how the disc is encoded. There is no BD player made that can overcome this limitation. As wmcclain observes a few BD titles are coming out that will resume. Unfortunately, though, they are still rare.



This may not be the right thread for this question, but are most BD titles Java encoded? If most are, as it seems because it's "rare" that you can resume a BD title, then, even the OPPO won't work for most of them anymore than a lesser expensive player might.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rogus* /forum/post/18199874
> 
> 
> This may not be the right thread for this question, but are most BD titles Java encoded? If most are, as it seems because it's "rare" that you can resume a BD title, then, even the OPPO won't work for most of them anymore than a lesser expensive player might.



I don't know the percentages, but I find many Blu-rays that do not have java.


-Bill


----------



## Rogus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/18198493
> 
> 
> That's a point worth emphasizing. Whether a BD will resume where you left off, as DVDs do, turns on how the disc is encoded. There is no BD player made that can overcome this limitation. As wmcclain observes a few BD titles are coming out that will resume. Unfortunately, though, they are still rare.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/18199897
> 
> 
> I don't know the percentages, but I find many Blu-rays that do not have java.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Interesting that gwsat says "they are still rare." and you say you "find many Blu-rays that do not have jave" and I assume then do allow you to resume play at least on the OPPO. Seems like the two of you who are obviously very actively involved with the subject would find the same thing regarding BR disks.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rogus* /forum/post/18199927
> 
> 
> Interesting that gwsat says "they are still rare." and you say you "find many Blu-rays that do not have jave" and I assume then do allow you to resume play at least on the OPPO. Seems like the two of you who are obviously very actively involved with the subject would find the same thing regarding BR disks.



"They are still rare" refers to BR with java that automatically resumes without any manual step of setting a bookmark. Just a small matter of programming by the studios that has taken several years to do.


Resumption of non-java BR is a different topic. They are not rare.


-Bill


----------



## vipervick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/18177814
> 
> 
> Vipervick after reading your post my suggestion would be to after speakers and keep everything for now.
> 
> It sounds like SD upconversion is pretty important. Now after saying that IMO with a 46" tv I'm not sure upgrading your BD player is gonna make that big of an impact.
> 
> IMO alot of people tend to put forget the other half of what BD brings to you which is SQ. I think you would see a much bigger impact if you started upgrading your speakers 1st. You could have a OPPO player but if you don't have a decent speaker set up,you'll be missing 1/2 the benefit of what it would (or another upgraded BD player) bring you.
> 
> fronts,sub(ID one),center,surrounds in that order.



Thanks Supermanrob,


I will be upgrading almost my entire Home Theater, since I am not so happy with my current set up. But, I am trying to keep the posts on topic. Hence why I am just asking about Blu-Ray players in this thread.


I want the best possible Picture and Sound Quality I can get. I now know my Sharp will not output lossless audio, so that's a great start.


I do watch my music dvd's, concerts and such, but audio isn't "that" important for Heavy/Death/Black Metal. I do however want good audio for my wife. She listens to Elton John, Sarah Mclachlan and others where clarity is very important. And I want the best sound for my Blu-Rays.


I've been reading the PQ and SQ Tier threads and taking notes for what to buy for my wife. I want her to be stunned when I play Elton John: Live at Madison Square Garden (PCM) or Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds: Live at Radio City (Dolby TrueHD) on our new Home Theater. This way I can justify my spending. =)


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vipervick* /forum/post/18200295
> 
> 
> Thanks Supermanrob,
> 
> 
> I will be upgrading almost my entire Home Theater, since I am not so happy with my current set up. But, I am trying to keep the posts on topic. Hence why I am just asking about Blu-Ray players in this thread.
> 
> 
> I want the best possible Picture and Sound Quality I can get. I now know my Sharp will not output lossless audio, so that's a great start.
> 
> 
> I do watch my music dvd's, concerts and such, but audio isn't "that" important for Heavy/Death/Black Metal. I do however want good audio for my wife. She listens to Elton John, Sarah Mclachlan and others where clarity is very important. And I want the best sound for my Blu-Rays.
> 
> 
> I've been reading the PQ and SQ Tier threads and taking notes for what to buy for my wife. I want her to be stunned when I play Elton John: Live at Madison Square Garden (PCM) or Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds: Live at Radio City (Dolby TrueHD) on our new Home Theater. This way I can justify my spending. =)



Viper I hear where your coming from and if I was you I would put buying a new BD player on the back burner and concentrate on the speakers. If you want to make a big impact with SQ,go after speakers first. Getting a new BD player will not make nearly a impact with SQ like a better speaker system would.


----------



## vipervick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/18200349
> 
> 
> Viper I hear where your coming from and if I was you I would put buying a new BD player on the back burner and concentrate on the speakers. If you want to make a big impact with SQ,go after speakers first. Getting a new BD player will not make nearly a impact with SQ like a better speaker system would.



I have about 10K on hand to burn on a Home Theater for my new house. I am buying it all... at the same time, so nothing is on a back burner.


----------



## offdee

Backstory is I have $200 in Best Buy gift certificates from the holidays I need to use and looking to get a Blue-Ray player.


Can you guys help me purchase the best one near that price range to fit my needs..


- Just looking for a solid player that plays Blu-Ray movies (obviously) and one that upconverts regular DVD's well.


- No need for any of the online streaming features, so wiFi or Netflix capability, etc. aren't an issue.


I'm at the starting point of building a system...want something decent but not interested in breaking the bank. The eventual goal is the following:

- This Blu-Ray player

- Refurbished 5.1 receiver

- 5.1 speaker/subwoofer setup

- High Def DVR (already have)

- Panasonic 50" plasma- 720p (already have)



Thanks much for the help, greatly appreciate it!


----------



## mrb123

I would really reccomend you purchase a Panasonic BD60 Blu-Ray. I just got one at BB for $99.00 on clearance. It does everything and more that you would want. I also did not need streaming features (although the BD60 does have some streaming capability... at this price it is a throw in feature.


----------



## rwestley

I would suggest that you check out the Help Me Choose A Player thread at the top of the page.

There is a lot of good advise. I don't think there is a need for this thread.


----------



## vipervick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley* /forum/post/18202117
> 
> 
> I would suggest that you check out the Help Me Choose A Player thread at the top of the page.
> 
> There is a lot of good advise. I don't think there is a need for this thread.



This is the "Help me choose" thread.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vipervick* /forum/post/18205596
> 
> 
> This is the "Help me choose" thread.



I'm thinking a seperate thread was merged in with this one.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley* /forum/post/18202117
> 
> 
> I would suggest that you check out the Help Me Choose A Player thread at the top of the page.
> 
> There is a lot of good advise. I don't think there is a need for this thread.



Where was your "good advise" [sic] 25 months and 8,500+ posts ago?


----------



## rwestley

My only suggestion was that there was no need for a special thread and that the best place to go for advise was this thread. If you read my posts on the Oppo, Panasonic, & Pioneer one might find some interesting information.


----------



## calvinb

Well I tried the Samsung 1600 and it is a brick about 80% of the time. So it is going back to HH Gregg. Any suggestions? I'd like to keep it under $200 and I really want to keep the Netflix and Pandora features. Am I married to Samsung or is their a Sony or panasonic to help me? Thanks...


----------



## hobbes9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *calvinb* /forum/post/18207309
> 
> 
> Well I tried the Samsung 1600 and it is a brick about 80% of the time. So it is going back to HH Gregg. Any suggestions? I'd like to keep it under $200 and I really want to keep the Netflix and Pandora features. Am I married to Samsung or is their a Sony or panasonic to help me? Thanks...



Sony 460, LG 370 (which can be had for pretty cheap now). Some of the newer Sonys I think also will have Netflix. Pandora I don't know about...


----------



## mrjef23

Are there any stand alone blu ray players(2010 models) other than LG that support category view in the Netflix interface? Problem is, no offense to anyone, I don't want an LG player. Please advise??


----------



## Acyalone

Ok, I've been hunting most of today on various topics, such as DVR's, home theater, etc and got really bogged down now that I'm looking for an upgrade to my blu-ray player.


I'm trying to figure out what brand/players recognize AVCHD discs and/or the BD disc structure on an external HD?


I have a memorex 2511 starter that got me hooked on the ability to plug in an external drive via USB and play virtually any video format. However, their latest firmware updates have removed the ability to recognize a BD folder and play it as a disc and fewer AVCHD discs are being recognized.


Any suggestions?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Acyalone* /forum/post/18211813
> 
> 
> Ok, I've been hunting most of today on various topics, such as DVR's, home theater, etc and got really bogged down now that I'm looking for an upgrade to my blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> Aside from great PQ what players recognized AVCHD discs and/or the disc structure on an external HD?
> 
> 
> I have a memorex 2511 starter that got me hooked on the ability to plug in an external drive via USB and play virtually any video format. However, the latest firmware updates have removed the ability to recognized a BD folder and play it as a disc and fewer AVCHD discs are recognized.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



Both OPPO models support AVCHD on disc and USB. See Is AVCHD video supported? 


-Bill


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Acyalone* /forum/post/18211813
> 
> 
> ...I'm trying to figure out what brand/players recognize AVCHD discs and/or the BD disc structure on an external HD?...



Every blu-ray player I've ever had could read AVCHD DVDs fine (sony, samsung, panasonic, insignia). No guarantees that they won't pull a memorex and break it with a new firmware though.


----------



## Westly-C

Could you define exactly what you mean by 'category view'? On the Insignia BRDVD3 (a 2009 model, sorry) , there are tabs at the top of a toolbar with Your Queue, Recently Watched, New Arrivals, Action, Sci Fi, etc, that you can arrow across and select by pressing the Enter button.


----------



## bigtim2000

I think that you have what he is talking about. THat is the same interface that the XBOX 360 has.


----------



## thepieguy

Wondering if anyone can recommend a player, I'm shopping for my dad. His HK receiver doesn't have HDMI, but has optical. The Toshiba LCD has HDMI. He's got Netflix so I think he would like Netflix streaming as an option. WiFi would be nice but not required. Most importantly I think I'd like to find a player that is pretty speedy in loading and has a reputation for quality. Price isn't too much of a concern. The new LG 570 or older 390 look good, anything from Sony or Samsung that would fit the bill?


Normally I am gung-ho about researching ahead of time on my own, but I'm helping my mom shop for his birthday this weekend. Thank you!


----------



## Acyalone

Thanks for the inputs, but I guess the feature I'm REALLY looking for is the ability to have a directory (on an external HD for example) that's in the BD structure. The memorex had a "play movie folder" option so if you selected the BD folder, it played it as if it were a disk.


I liked that option be cause just playing a video file would disable any selectable sub or chapter skip options. Do any of the other players allow for those options during playback?


----------



## timg11

_What player w/ discrete analog audio is comparable to BD-390?_


I had my eye on the LG BD-390 for a while, but I was too slow and now it is discontinued and gone.


I have a nice but older Denon receiver which works great - I don't want to replace it right now. However, it doesn't support the newer audio standards with its internal decoder. I want to use its 5.1 analog inputs with a new Blu-Ray player.


I also want a player that supports streaming services like Netflix.


I have discovered that all of the new LG 5xx models do not have discrete analog audio outputs. I'm looking for a good quality player, but not the high-end price point. What other models should I consider that have discrete audio outs, and are in the same price range as the BD-390?


----------



## Bobbyg123

I tried searching and came up with a dizzying array of hits. Long story short, my wife and I have twin boys, and my home theater hobby (for the moment) is in shambles. I have a simple set up that consists of an older Denon 3803, a wonderful 61" Pioneer Kuro, and a PS3 that I hastily purchased, and then learned that I can't utilize the bluray audio codes with my Denon 3803. I'll be selling the PS3 soon, as I don't use it for gaming.


Simply put, I need a decent (not top line) BDP that will decode 5.1 analog audio so I can use it in conjunction with my Denon 3803. Rather than purchase a new receiver, this will provide us with a bridge to get by for a few years. Are there any BDP's in the $200 price range that have 5.1 rca jack capability?


----------



## hdblu

You can have a look at the Sony 560 blu-ray player that has all HD audio Decoding and will send it out analog 5.1 or 7.1 also it can bitstream if you ever decide to buy a newer receiver. And the 560 has a nice picture quality that should look great on your Kuro. I hope this help


----------



## Bobbyg123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdblu* /forum/post/18218961
> 
> 
> You can have a look at the Sony 560 blu-ray player that has all HD audio Decoding and will send it out analog 5.1 or 7.1 also it can bitstream if you ever decide to buy a newer receiver. And the 560 has a nice picture quality that should look great on your Kuro. I hope this help



Will analog 5.1 work with my Denon 3803? Dumb quesiton, I know; but I thought I needed to use individual RCA jack outs into the analog EXT IN slots on the back of my receiver. Are you saying that I can simply use one digital coax cable? If so, the $200 Sony looks like a MUCH better option than having to make a knee-jerk A/V receiver upgrade, which would likely run me between $500-$800. I'm not prepared to do that right now.


----------



## Saturn94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bobbyg123* /forum/post/18218934
> 
> 
> I tried searching and came up with a dizzying array of hits. Long story short, my wife and I have twin boys, and my home theater hobby (for the moment) is in shambles. I have a simple set up that consists of an older Denon 3803, a wonderful 61" Pioneer Kuro, and a PS3 that I hastily purchased, and then learned that I can't utilize the bluray audio codes with my Denon 3803. I'll be selling the PS3 soon, as I don't use it for gaming.
> 
> 
> Simply put, I need a decent (not top line) BDP that will decode 5.1 analog audio so I can use it in conjunction with my Denon 3803. Rather than purchase a new receiver, this will provide us with a bridge to get by for a few years. Are there any BDP's in the $200 price range that have 5.1 rca jack capability?



The Pioneer BDP320 can be had for less than $170 now (I believe this player use to sell for $400) and has the features you need. As a Pioneer BDP51 owner I can tell you they look fantastic on a Kuro (got one of those too!).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bobbyg123* /forum/post/18219286
> 
> 
> Will analog 5.1 work with my Denon 3803? Dumb quesiton, I know; but I thought I needed to use individual RCA jack outs into the analog EXT IN slots on the back of my receiver. Are you saying that I can simply use one digital coax cable? If so, the $200 Sony looks like a MUCH better option than having to make a knee-jerk A/V receiver upgrade, which would likely run me between $500-$800. I'm not prepared to do that right now.



You do need to use the 5.1 (ie - multichannel EXT IN) connections to get the lossless codecs on BD (ie - DTS MA and Dolby TrueHD). If you use the digital coax connection, then you can only get the lossy codecs (DTS, DD) like you do now.


----------



## Kyle Richardson

I have a Samsung BD-P1400 that I'm thinking of upgrading simply because it's a couple models old. Will I see a picture difference moving up to the latest generation players from Panasonic, Sony, etc?

TV is a Sony SXRD 60" with seating distance about 12' away. Player is used for about 50% BD and 50% standard DVD and I dont stream Netflix or Amazon although Pandora would be nice.


If there is a picture difference then I think I'll upgrade but if the only thing that has changed is the streaming options I think I'll hold on to it for a bit longer.


Oh, I'd like to keep the price under $200. Player is right next to my router so I dont need WiFi.


----------



## calvinb

Here's one vote for the new Samsung BD-C5500, which I picked up yesterday from HH Gregg. Price is well under $200 and its got all the features I wanted (Netflix, Pandora, etc). I am using HDMI for audio so didn't need the 7.1 analogs. This thing is SMALL, but already works much better than the POS 1600.


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Saturn94* /forum/post/18219356
> 
> 
> You do need to use the 5.1 (ie - multichannel EXT IN) connections to get the lossless codecs on BD (ie - DTS MA and Dolby TrueHD). If you use the digital coax connection, then you can only get the lossy codecs (DTS, DD) like you do now.



But the lossy outputs produced when you play a BD disc use higher bitrates than are provided on DVDs. Many people are unable to hear the difference between them and the lossless audio formats. You need to listen to them in your own room to find out if they're good enough for you.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kyle Richardson* /forum/post/18220000
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung BD-P1400 that I'm thinking of upgrading simply because it's a couple models old. Will I see a picture difference moving up to the latest generation players from Panasonic, Sony, etc?
> 
> TV is a Sony SXRD 60" with seating distance about 12' away. Player is used for about 50% BD and 50% standard DVD and I dont stream Netflix or Amazon although Pandora would be nice.
> 
> 
> If there is a picture difference then I think I'll upgrade but if the only thing that has changed is the streaming options I think I'll hold on to it for a bit longer.
> 
> 
> Oh, I'd like to keep the price under $200. Player is right next to my router so I dont need WiFi.



You won't see a difference in PQ on Blu-ray, at least not one that won't disappear once you calibrate the display. And your existing player supports both TrueHD and DTS-MA, so there should be no difference in AQ either. A new player will buy you features and probably speedier operation, and possibly somewhat better upscaling of DVD, depending on the player.


You could keep this player and buy a $100 Roku for a full-spectrum streaming experience, if you wanted one.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kyle Richardson* /forum/post/18220000
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung BD-P1400 that I'm thinking of upgrading simply because it's a couple models old. Will I see a picture difference moving up to the latest generation players from Panasonic, Sony, etc?
> 
> TV is a Sony SXRD 60" with seating distance about 12' away. Player is used for about 50% BD and 50% standard DVD and I dont stream Netflix or Amazon although Pandora would be nice.
> 
> 
> If there is a picture difference then I think I'll upgrade but if the only thing that has changed is the streaming options I think I'll hold on to it for a bit longer.
> 
> 
> Oh, I'd like to keep the price under $200. Player is right next to my router so I dont need WiFi.




As rdclark said, the only possible thing you'd gain is better upconversion of SD (and maybe speed), but from 12' away on a 60" display I doubt you'd notice. Keep what you have.


----------



## paul416

OK,I'm finally ready to jump into a blu-ray player (and get rid of the XA2 that has been gathering dust).Currently, I have a Denon 2900 that does SACD, so when I found outn the new Sony players incorporated SACD in some models(at a reasonable price), I'm hopefully going to get in now. Help is needed because the Denon AVR 3801 I now use does not have HDMI so I have to get the right player that will match up. Any advive/help would really be appreciated.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paul416* /forum/post/18221433
> 
> 
> OK,I'm finally ready to jump into a blu-ray player (and get rid of the XA2 that has been gathering dust).Currently, I have a Denon 2900 that does SACD, so when I found outn the new Sony players incorporated SACD in some models(at a reasonable price), I'm hopefully going to get in now. Help is needed because the Denon AVR 3801 I now use does not have HDMI so I have to get the right player that will match up. Any advive/help would really be appreciated.



This will shortly be moved to the "Help Me Choose" thread, but take a look at the Oppo BDP-80, $290. A universal disc player (Blu, DVD, SACD, and unlike the Sony, DVD-A) with full analog and HDMI support for all formats. You can listen to hi-rez audio via analog now, and later when you have an HDMI receiver you can listen to hi-rez audio via HDMI, taking advantage of the receiver's processing features.


----------



## bcwgobuffs

I got busted for starting my own thread, so here is post 8,376 in the Help Me Choose thread, which hopefully someone will be kind enough to respond to --


Two quick questions.


Did the OPPO 80 come out after the 83? (based on my thread scans, it seems so, and the OPPO site is not much help on history)


For overall usage (audio and video / load times / menu) would the 80 @ $300 be a better choice than the Sony BDP - 360 @ $150.


My first Sony loaded discs like molasses.


Responders feel free to go with yes and nos -- I'm not smart enough to keep up with most of you on the technical side.


System goes into to a new SonyXBR9 @ 52 inches wiht mid-range AVR that does have HDMI switching.


As always, your responses are appreciated!


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcwgobuffs* /forum/post/18221615
> 
> 
> Did the OPPO 80 come out after the 83?



YES.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcwgobuffs* /forum/post/18221615
> 
> 
> For overall usage (audio and video / load times / menu) would the 80 @ $300 be a better choice than the Sony BDP - 360 @ $150.



Depends on what you mean by overall usage. It's faster. Blu Ray playback should be the same. With HDMI, audio should be similar. The main advantage to the Oppo is SD playback and that it's a universal player. If you have no need for a universal player and SD upconversion isn't that important (I don't know how far you're sitting from your 52" display, but if it's more than 9' away, you might not notice the difference), then you probably don't need the Oppo.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcwgobuffs* /forum/post/18221615
> 
> 
> For overall usage (audio and video / load times / menu) would the 80 @ $300 be a better choice than the Sony BDP - 360 @ $150.



What sets the new Oppo apart from standard players is its analog audio output section, its ability to play the SACD and DVD-A hi-rez audio formats, its source-direct mode (for use with external video processors), and Oppo's sterling record for customer support.


If these features are useful to you, then so might be the Oppo.


It is very quick, but so, increasingly, are other new players like this year's Panasonics.


----------



## RayChuang

I'm looking for a good _Blu-ray_ player that has the following:


1) Doesn't cost an arm and a leg (like under US$200!).

2) Must be fully BD-Live compatible.

3) Can "upscale" conventional DVDs cleanly.


I'd go with either Panasonic or Sony as my brands.


----------



## smjbh5

I currently have a Sony 350. I like the player (have had it almost 18 months), but really want netflix streaming. I don't need wifi, and want really good dvd upconversion. Plus the usual HD audio. Budget is less then $200. I have a 58" plasma (pn58b650), and sit 12' away.


Was thinking about the Sony 470, but not sure now.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smjbh5* /forum/post/18222584
> 
> 
> I currently have a Sony 350. I like the player (have had it almost 18 months), but really want netflix streaming. I don't need wifi, and want really good dvd upconversion. Plus the usual HD audio. Budget is less then $200. I have a 58" plasma (pn58b650), and sit 12' away.
> 
> 
> Was thinking about the Sony 470, but not sure now.



If you're otherwise happy with the player, you could just buy a $100 Roku to handle your streaming needs.


For new players with streaming and decent upconversion, the new Panasonics look promising. Check this out: http://winstonsreviews.com/


----------



## smjbh5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18222665
> 
> 
> If you're otherwise happy with the player, you could just buy a $100 Roku to handle your streaming needs.
> 
> 
> For new players with streaming and decent upconversion, the new Panasonics look promising. Check this out: http://winstonsreviews.com/



I don't really want a Roku. The 350 does an alright job dvd, but want something a little better. Plus the 350 will used with another tv.


----------



## redpen

Stupid question alert










Back when I purchased my first dvd player i had the option of getting one that decoded the dolby digital before sending it to the receiver. (if my mind serves me correct)


soo.. are blue ray players created the same now? do they decode prior to sending it to the reciever?


If I purchase a UMC-1, which to my understanding will do all of the processing, which blue ray should I purchase? So it sounds like I wont need one with all of the bells and whistles because Im going with the processor/amp route..I'm thinking 3-400 range but of course would like to spend as little as possible without compromising quality. thanks in advance.


----------



## gardsal1

Hello, audio/videophile people. I am in the market for a Blu-ray player and could use a little help. With the way prices are going down and quality going up, I was hoping to find a good one under $200. I want the usual suspects: BD-Live, Netflix streaming, good upconvert capabilities, etc. How is the Samsung for that? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## inspector

Is there a player out there that doesn't require firmware upgrades? Plays right out of the box and I don't care about all that other crap thay they're shoving down our throats!


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inspector* /forum/post/18226549
> 
> 
> Is there a player out there that doesn't require firmware upgrades? Plays right out of the box and I don't care about all that other crap thay they're shoving down our throats!



That's not feasible. The studios introduce new disc features and security schemes that require firmware upgrades from time to time.


-Bill


----------



## inspector

Great, so I wonder which one requires the least, excluding the PS3.


----------



## gwsat

Blu-ray technology is still relatively new. Add to that the paranoia of the motion picture industry about piracy and you have discs whose copy protection features change, not only from year to year to year, but sometimes from month to month. About all BD player manufacturers can do to keep up with the changes is to change their players' firmware to match the copy protection scheme of the month.


I have a PS3, which is connected to my network, so all I have to do is look for a prompt to download and install new firmware and do it. Some who post here and elsewhere are paranoid about firmware updates having broken their devices. It's never happened to me and, in any event, I think getting the updates is a whole lot better alternative than having a BD player that won't play the new discs because there is no firmware update for it.


----------



## hobbes9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inspector* /forum/post/18226656
> 
> 
> Great, so I wonder which one requires the least, excluding the PS3.



I might consider looking for one that has the most. In theory, that doesn't make much sense at all. However, from my standpoint, I want to look for a player that gets frequent firmware upgrades because then I know the manufacturer is keeping up with the BS that the movie studios keep putting out there. This is especially true if they have a track record of providing extended support to discontinued players.


Conversely, if you're looking at the one with the least, you have some newer discs that might not play in your player for a longer period of time. Personally, I find the whole need for firmware upgrades asinine (at best), but we have to live within the framework we're given if we want the latest and best in hi-def, right?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inspector* /forum/post/18226656
> 
> 
> Great, so I wonder which one requires the least, excluding the PS3.



Better questions: not just (as above) which one provides the most consistent and timely updates, but which one is easiest to perform updates on.


Sony has a good track record here. So does Oppo.


----------



## DaveHCYJ

I recently upgraded from an old 32" 720p CRT to a 42" 1080p Plasma. So I've been thinking about getting my first blu-ray player.


I'm thinking about getting a quality receiver like the Onkyo 807, and I currently use a laptop w/ hdmi out for netflix streaming. With that being said, is there any reason not to get a dirt cheap blu-ray player like the Sony DBP-S360??


I mean that Onkyo 807 could handle dvd upscaling and things like pandora, I'd keep using the laptop for netflix, the S360 got decent IQ reviews. I've never owned a blu-ray player though, what else might I be missing?


----------



## mdavej

^^^


Netflix streaming players can stream HD, while computers can't, and watching TV on/from a laptop is generally a PITA. Better to get a dirt cheap streaming player, IMO.


----------



## DaveHCYJ

I wasn't aware of the HD/non-HD difference in netflix between a laptop and blu-ray player. It really isn't that much of a pain though, I got a long hdmi cord so the laptop just sits on the coffee table in front of the couch (which is where it hangs out anyway even when not hooked to the tv).


I guess I'll have to check into streaming players -- any recommendations for the cheapest available? It seems like there are alot of "last year's" models out there currently at huge discounts I want to take advantage of.


----------



## mdavej

^^^


For a fellow cheapskate, I'll put in a plug for insignia. Very good, very cheap and very under-rated. I now have several that I picked up for $30-$60 used and $100 new. I like them so much, I sold all my sonys, sammys and pannys on ebay. File playback (avi, mkv, mts, etc.) capabilities trump those of every other inexpensive player besides LG. The only drawback is it doesn't do pandora.


Netflix HD is quite good. Not blu-ray quality of course, but better than DVD. With a streaming player, at least you can use your remote and not be tied to a laptop at all, so the overall experience is similar to playing a disc.


If you insist on a name brand, I'd go for a sony N460. It doesn't do pandora either, but is a solid player and has a ton of other content.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inspector* /forum/post/18226656
> 
> 
> Great, so I wonder which one requires the least, excluding the PS3.



The Nostradamus BD-2012


----------



## vipervick

So, with Oppo being one of the higher end Blu-Ray players... I am sort of confused on the differences between the 80 and 83.


I want an upgrade to my Sharp BD-HP20, previously discussed, and have the best possible SQ and PQ. I know Blu-Ray PQ is pretty standard, but getting good PQ and SQ from regular DVD's sure is a plus.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vipervick* /forum/post/18231018
> 
> 
> So, with Oppo being one of the higher end Blu-Ray players... I am sort of confused on the differences between the 80 and 83.



An overview here: How is the BDP-80 different from the BDP-83? 


-Bill


----------



## vipervick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/18231115
> 
> 
> An overview here: How is the BDP-80 different from the BDP-83?
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thank you! I know I read some of your FAQ while digging through here, but must have lost it in the shuffle. So many ideas here for getting a good HT going.


Another question, as far as audio goes... What is the concensus of analog out to a PRE/PRO/AVR vs HDMI? I am starting to think I may want to go the pre/pro route over an avr. The 83SE looks like a very good choice for people who want analog out. Getting consistent high quality sound is my goal. And by consistent I mean no resetting the thing. No "jiggle this" to get it to work. It needs to be a car that starts the first time, every time.


I gather that the load times on the 83 are pretty fast. Heck, I think anything will seem fast compared to my Sharp BD-HD20. My wife always complains that it takes so long for anything to load. Especially when we are trying to entertain our 2 year old. Everything is an eternity to a 2 year old.


----------



## DougF

I have seen this asked but haven't seen it answered (of course, I only spent an hour searching so I apologize if its already been answered.


Which currently available BR players have both "Source Direct" *and* ability to stream video on demand (netflix and/or amazon)?


Thanks


----------



## wlbrown9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveHCYJ* /forum/post/18228354
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware of the HD/non-HD difference in netflix between a laptop and blu-ray player. It really isn't that much of a pain though, I got a long hdmi cord so the laptop just sits on the coffee table in front of the couch (which is where it hangs out anyway even when not hooked to the tv).
> 
> 
> I guess I'll have to check into streaming players -- any recommendations for the cheapest available? It seems like there are alot of "last year's" models out there currently at huge discounts I want to take advantage of.



Well, if price is a real issue  TigerDirect dot com was advertising a reburb Samsung with Netflix streaming for around $100 yesterday. Model BD-P1590. Might have to buy the wireless connector separately or fix up a wireless bridge setup to your WiFi if direct Ethernet connectivity is not workable. I think I saw the Samsung wireless connector at Best Buy recently.


I just bought a Panny DMP-BD85 which includes the wireless USB dongrel. They can be found for around $235-$250 on the net. I have the Roku HD as well and like the Upconvert to 1080P on the BD player for streaming BUT the Roku has a lot more 'channels' than the Panny Viera Cast portal. Don't know about the Samsung, Sony or other mfg portals.


Bill


----------



## cohenfive

bill, does your panny support dlna as their support people just emailed me today?


----------



## allredp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wlbrown9* /forum/post/18235365
> 
> 
> Well, if price is a real issue  TigerDirect dot com was advertising a reburb Samsung with Netflix streaming for around $100 yesterday. Model BD-P1590. Might have to buy the wireless connector separately or fix up a wireless bridge setup to your WiFi if direct Ethernet connectivity is not workable. I think I saw the Samsung wireless connector at Best Buy recently.
> 
> 
> I just bought a Panny DMP-BD85 which includes the wireless USB dongrel. They can be found for around $235-$250 on the net. I have the Roku HD as well and like the Upconvert to 1080P on the BD player for streaming BUT the Roku has a lot more 'channels' than the Panny Viera Cast portal. Don't know about the Samsung, Sony or other mfg portals.
> 
> 
> Bill



Review por favor! Any details, impressions, things that work well and things that don't yet?


Thanks - I'm looking at this one or the new Sony...


----------



## wlbrown9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveHCYJ* /forum/post/18228354
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware of the HD/non-HD difference in netflix between a laptop and blu-ray player. It really isn't that much of a pain though, I got a long hdmi cord so the laptop just sits on the coffee table in front of the couch (which is where it hangs out anyway even when not hooked to the tv).
> 
> 
> I guess I'll have to check into streaming players -- any recommendations for the cheapest available? It seems like there are alot of "last year's" models out there currently at huge discounts I want to take advantage of.



I just want to note again that Netflix will NOT stream HD to a PC, only streamers like a Roku HD or HD-XR or a Blue Ray like the Pannys, Sony, Samsungs, LG or others that specifically enable that.


I have a Roku HD XR and it streams HD from Netflix and outputs on my 1080P Panasonic S1 at 720P. Very nice picture. I just got a Panasonic DMP-BD85 that also streams HD from Netflix. Input stream from Netflix is 720P, output to HDTV is upconverted to 1080P. I have not really be able to watch it enough that way to see if there is really a difference in the 2, but if there is it is not that much.


If you stream to your PC and output through HDMI, then be best you would get is 480i or 480P. That is the highest output that Netflix will output to a PC.


Just wanted to be clear on that....


Bill


----------



## wlbrown9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/18235431
> 
> 
> bill, does your panny support dlna as their support people just emailed me today?



I wish I could give you an answer to that. I just posted this after you note about Panny telling you it does: (could not figure how to link real quick)


I'm joining the confused group. I have a DMP-BD85 (US version) and the manual gives no mention of DLNA support. Manual here: http://service.us.panasonic.com/OPER...MPBD85-MUL.PDF 


Now, under Playable discs/Cards/USB devices:


SD SD, SDHC, SDXC MPEG2, AVCHD, JPEG


USB USB devices (up to 128GB) DivX, MP3, JPEG


Page 31: The contents of the USB device cannot be

read.

USB devices connected using USB extestion cable other

than the included or a USB hub may not be recognized by

this unit.

If inserted during playback the USB device may not be

recognized by this unit.

If two USB devices other than Wireless LAN adaptor are

connected simultaneously, they will not be recognized by

this unit.


Now if I search the Panasonic GLOBAL site under EU and The G Series TVs, I find mention of DLNA:

http://panasonic.net/avc/viera/eu201.../g_plasma.html 


Under Viera Cast it mentions "USB terminals for a USB Keyboard" then:


"Make your home even more comfortable by linking your digital home appliances with DLNA. This new system lets you share images, music and other content through DLNA-compatible TVs, computers connected to a router over a LAN network. You can also enjoy this content in different rooms. For example, you can watch still and motion images that are saved onto your PC on a large-screen TV. Using a Wi-Fi connection lets you connect devices anywhere in the house over a wireless network for the most flexible installation ever"


Now, looking at the US version of G20 Plasma manual, DLNA is not mentioned. And I can not find the EU manual for DMP-BD85, only a firmware update download. So, I don't know what the deal is.


Do the US consumers not get DLNA or are instructions to follow later? Using a USB keyboard would be nice as well .


I'll look for some more info later. Probably need to register my BD85 and then ring them up for support and ask them since 'they' said it has DLNA, HOW????



Bill


Not any closer to answering the question. I did search devices at dnla.org and the BD65 & BD85 were not listed.


----------



## wlbrown9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allredp* /forum/post/18235699
> 
> 
> Review por favor! Any details, impressions, things that work well and things that don't yet?
> 
> 
> Thanks - I'm looking at this one or the new Sony...



I have not had a lot of time to work it out yet since it is on the TV in the den where the wife hangs out most of the time. Reality shows, an occasional movie and some sports. I have the 8 year old RPHDTV with a Roku HD for streaming upstairs.


So far setup and connection to Viera Cast for Netflix steaming works real well. I watched a movie (Outsourced) Saturday right after it arrived and I got it setup and connected. Real nice quality with the BD85 upconverting the 720P Netflix steam to 1080P. Panasonic needs to add more things to Viera Cast similar to what Roku has in their channel store.


I just upgraded my Netflix subscription to Blu Ray and got the first disks Monday. Only had DVD to test over the weekend. I just checked it out a little to make sure it played and DVD upconverted to 1080P was pretty impressive.


I got home today and the wife and granddaughter were watching Tinker Bell on Blu Ray. First time I've really seen BD and it was impressive. Fantastic picture. Now I finally see how good BD on a plasma can look.


First impression is real good. Glad I went for the BD85 instead of the BD65 since it included the wireless dongrel. But it does use the rear USB port and the manual seems to warn that using a USB hub or such might keep things from working correctly. I may eventually try to work out a wireless bridge setup by coming out of the regular ethernet into something that would then connect to my wireless router and free up the rear USB port for perhaps a wireless keyboard. That might only be useful if this indeed supports DLNA. Someone got a reply from Panasonic that it does, but my manual and research does not confirm this. Only Panasonic Europe site discusses DLNA and that is on their G series Plasma.


I'll try and work it out some more this weekend and give a better review after that.


Bill


----------



## wlbrown9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/18235431
> 
> 
> bill, does your panny support dlna as their support people just emailed me today?



Okay. I finally tracked down the UK version and it does claim DLNA.

http://www.panasonic.co.uk/html/en_G...trackInfo=true 


But I can not find the manual to see detail and compare to the US version I have. I'll have to look at my box but don't remember it saying anything about DLNA.


"Using DLNA® technology, Panasonic Blu-ray Disc players and home cinema systems can access files on the DLNA Server compliant PC or high definition recorders (DIGA). By simply connecting to home network (LAN), you can enjoy AVCHD, WMV, and JPEG on your PC or AVCHD files and recorded programmes on your DIGA. With wireless LAN adaptor, VIERA CAST and other online content can be enjoyed wirelessly by accessing to your Wireless LAN router. *This function is not compatible with public Wireless LAN."


More later if I find additional info.


Bill


----------



## allredp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wlbrown9* /forum/post/18238638
> 
> 
> I have not had a lot of time to work it out yet since it is on the TV in the den where the wife hangs out most of the time. Reality shows, an occasional movie and some sports. I have the 8 year old RPHDTV with a Roku HD for streaming upstairs.
> 
> 
> So far setup and connection to Viera Cast for Netflix steaming works real well. I watched a movie (Outsourced) Saturday right after it arrived and I got it setup and connected. Real nice quality with the BD85 upconverting the 720P Netflix steam to 1080P. Panasonic needs to add more things to Viera Cast similar to what Roku has in their channel store.
> 
> 
> I just upgraded my Netflix subscription to Blu Ray and got the first disks Monday. Only had DVD to test over the weekend. I just checked it out a little to make sure it played and DVD upconverted to 1080P was pretty impressive.
> 
> 
> I got home today and the wife and granddaughter were watching Tinker Bell on Blu Ray. First time I've really seen BD and it was impressive. Fantastic picture. Now I finally see how good BD on a plasma can look.
> 
> 
> First impression is real good. Glad I went for the BD85 instead of the BD65 since it included the wireless dongrel. But it does use the rear USB port and the manual seems to warn that using a USB hub or such might keep things from working correctly. I may eventually try to work out a wireless bridge setup by coming out of the regular ethernet into something that would then connect to my wireless router and free up the rear USB port for perhaps a wireless keyboard. That might only be useful if this indeed supports DLNA. Someone got a reply from Panasonic that it does, but my manual and research does not confirm this. Only Panasonic Europe site discusses DLNA and that is on their G series Plasma.
> 
> 
> I'll try and work it out some more this weekend and give a better review after that.
> 
> 
> Bill



Very helpful Bill - much thanks...


----------



## bulbman2852

I have an Epson hc 720 projector- It does a fantastic job but I am still using an old Yamaha dvd player.


Please offer suggestions for a Blue Ray. I understand that I can still only get 720p out


John


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bulbman2852* /forum/post/18240330
> 
> 
> I have an Epson hc 720 projector- It does a fantastic job but I am still using an old Yamaha dvd player.
> 
> 
> Please offer suggestions for a Blue Ray. I understand that I can still only get 720p out
> 
> 
> John



What are your requirements?


----------



## bulbman2852




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18240969
> 
> 
> What are your requirements?



i DONT need streaming, nothing fancy, just something that will work with the projector and be compatible. I dont know how upconversion or down conversion works, so either the blue ray would down convert the 1080p to 720 p or the projector would do it.


the yamaha dvd I have now is just so so in quality and because I am using only a wall for a screen and I have a 14 foot diagonal I do get some screen door effect.


john


----------



## StoneyPA

Can anyone sum up any differences between these two? S360 no longer listed on Sony's site, so can't use compare tool.


Still looking to get one of these two or else one of the Panny BD 60/65 players...


I was almost kind of set on getting the S360, but now saw the S370 so back to square 1???


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bulbman2852* /forum/post/18241067
> 
> 
> just something that will work with the projector and be compatible.



They'll all be compatible. Take your pick.


----------



## mdavej

^^^


One thing to keep in mind is if your projector doesn't have HDMI, you may miss out on DVD upconversion. If it has DVI, then you can get upconversion via an HDMI/DVI cable/adapter. Otherwise you'll just get 480 over component for DVD's and 720 for blu-ray.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18241213
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> One thing to keep in mind is if your projector doesn't have HDMI, you may miss out on DVD upconversion.



The Epson 720 does have HDMI


----------



## n2siast

What BD player will allow audio output with HDMI cable and Video output with component cables?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *n2siast* /forum/post/18242294
> 
> 
> What BD player will allow audio output with HDMI cable and Video output with component cables?



All of them, AFAIK. Separate selection of video and audio ouputs is a standard feature for BD players. Video will be limited to 1080i for BD and 480p for DVD.


----------



## jsnkiefer

I am looking to upgrade my blu-ray player (Sony S350) with something with multichannel analog outputs to send lossless codecs to my Marantz SR7300 (non-HDMI) receiver. I do not consider myself an audiophile/videophile by any means, but I still would like the best player for my money. I've narrowed the competition down to the Oppo BDP-83 and the LG BD390 because of my budget and the reviews I have read. I like the Marantz BP7004, but at $799 it's too far from my budget. I'm wondering if anyone's had experince with the analog outs of the Oppo and LG? Am I making more out of this than needs to be. Can there really be a big difference?


----------



## simpleavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *calvinb* /forum/post/18220469
> 
> 
> Here's one vote for the new Samsung BD-C5500, which I picked up yesterday from HH Gregg. Price is well under $200 and its got all the features I wanted (Netflix, Pandora, etc). I am using HDMI for audio so didn't need the 7.1 analogs. This thing is SMALL, but already works much better than the POS 1600.



I also recently picked one up from my local Costco (not available online), below $160, and the price made it a no brainer compared to the players that didn't have any internet features. I was planning on getting a PS3, but would not have used it for games, so I couldn't justify the cost. I didn't think I would really need the Netflix feature (not available on my G10 tv either), but now my wife is asking to have another unit to stream Netflix to our master. Another surprise is that I'm able to stream (DLNA compliant?) from my HP Media Smart Windows Server (certain video and audio formats are not supported however). I don't have a complex set-up, so cannot comment on how well it will work in someone else's environment, but for those of you looking for a little more than a basic Blu-ray player, you should definitely consider the Samsung BD-C5500.


Brian


----------



## n2siast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18242450
> 
> 
> All of them, AFAIK. Separate selection of video and audio ouputs is a standard feature for BD players. Video will be limited to 1080i for BD and 480p for DVD.




What I'm trying to do is run video out of bd to Tv using component cables and run audio out with HDMi to receiver for the losless sound. The current bd player I have PIO BDP 51 will not allow such configuration. I either have to chose HDMI to run both video and audio or Component /analog/digital to run video and audio.


----------



## BenjaminNicholas

What people aren't talking about here is what KIND of wireless connection you're getting and connecting to when streaming content from Amazon, Netflix, Vudu, etc...


Your main concern should be running a wireless-N (dual or single band) network that connects to a wireless-N compatible blu player, creating the fastest way to download music/movies (that is, if wireless is your only option). I've got the new Vizio BR player on pre-order, as it's one of the few with built-in N capability and all of the extra streaming program options. What I'm concerned most about is the SD DVD upconvert quality. This might be a 'watch one and return to sender' player, but only time and reviews will tell.


As for talk on Sammmy players: I think they're crap. I've dealt with their horrible excuse for customer service people far too many times for issues they continually refuse to fix. They seem to issue the most firmware 'upgrades' of any blu player out there and most of them end up bricking the unit or simply creating more issues. After 3 BR Sammy units, I will never again buy from them. They're aesthetically pleasing, yes, but that's not any reason to buy a player. What we need is good, solid builds and reliable playback.



*steps off box*





BN


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *n2siast* /forum/post/18244616
> 
> 
> What I'm trying to do is run video out of bd to Tv using component cables and run audio out with HDMi to receiver for the losless sound. The current bd player I have PIO BDP 51 will not allow such configuration. I either have to chose HDMI to run both video and audio or Component /analog/digital to run video and audio.



I stand corrected. That's a strange limitation.


Well, the PS3 allows separate selection of auio and video outputs. The Oppo players keep all outputs active simultaneously. The Panasonic BD-60 and 80 allow HDMI audio and video to be switched on and off independently of each other.


----------



## cohenfive

latest update from panasonic on the dlna question on the panny 85...now they are saying no (and not when), but why would they have it outside the states and not inside the states??


Thank you for your response.

We apologize for the inconvenience however the North American DMP-BD85 is not DLNA certified. There are DMP-BD85 models which are DLNA certified, however these are manufactured for other markets/countries.


We hope this information is helpful to you. Thank you for contacting Panasonic.

On March 2, 2010 at 10:25 PM, "cohen" wrote:

do they need a firmware upgrade or do they support dlna out of the box? there is no mention of it in the owner's manual and nobody that has purchased either of these to date can find it in the menus. how does one access local content on the players?


From: "[email protected]"

To:

Sent: Tue, March 2, 2010 8:28:43 AM

Subject: RE: But I have questions about it [T20100302007PS010Z71327]


Thank you for your inquiry. The dmpbd85 and 65 models does support dlna.


We hope this information is helpful to you. Thank you for contacting Panasonic.



On March 2, 2010 at 10:20 AM, wrote:


looking at bd85 bluray player. your original specs indicated dlna support for local content access, but i don't see this in the specs on this site. i've heard that the original shipments of this unit don't have this functionality yet, but i'm trying to confirm what is going on. if you don't have it yet, when will you, as lg players have dlna already and sony is coming in a firmware update in a few months. thanks.


----------



## abward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenjaminNicholas* /forum/post/18244929
> 
> 
> ... I've got the new Vizio BR player on pre-order, as it's one of the few with built-in N capability and all of the extra streaming program options...



Which model?


----------



## MrHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenjaminNicholas* /forum/post/18244929
> 
> 
> As for talk on Sammmy players: I think they're crap. I've dealt with their horrible excuse for customer service people far too many times for issues they continually refuse to fix. They seem to issue the most firmware 'upgrades' of any blu player out there and most of them end up bricking the unit or simply creating more issues. After 3 BR Sammy units, I will never again buy from them. They're aesthetically pleasing, yes, but that's not any reason to buy a player. What we need is good, solid builds and reliable playback.



Agreed. Replaced my Samsung BD-P1600 with a Sony BDP-S360. Love it. One month old and not a single problem yet. It's rock solid, unlike the Samsung.


----------



## BenjaminNicholas

The Vizio I ordered:

http://www.amazon.com/VIZIO-VBR200W-...6305237&sr=8-3 


Like I said, if it sucks as bad as my other Sammy players have, I'll return it. While I still have an LED Sammy tv (and love it), I don't think their blu units are fit for much else than a constant headache. Hope they can fix their constant playback issues with this new gen.




BN


----------



## heismanwatch

Wi/Fi, Blue Ray (of course), HDMI, Blue Tooth, Internet Widgets, Internet Everything?


Please give some input or point me in the right direction.


Thanks in advance...


----------



## HTPC4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heismanwatch* /forum/post/18247051
> 
> 
> Wi/Fi, Blue Ray (of course), HDMI, Blue Tooth, Internet Widgets, Internet Everything?
> 
> 
> Please give some input or point me in the right direction.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance...



LGs are close to what you are asking... I have the LG 570... some of the others as well, but many don't have the functions available right now... but for all of that, an hdpc would be the only option.... far as I know.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heismanwatch* /forum/post/18247051
> 
> 
> Wi/Fi, Blue Ray (of course), HDMI, Blue Tooth, Internet Widgets, Internet Everything?
> 
> 
> Please give some input or point me in the right direction.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance...



Why blue tooth exactly? The PS3 is the only player with blue tooth. But I consider that a liability since such a player won't work with a universal remote without adding expensive hardware to convert back to IR. Like the other poster said, it sounds like you want a HTPC.


----------



## jsnkiefer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av.pallino* /forum/post/18198274
> 
> 
> I would get an Oppo in a heart beat IF it supported network services like Netflix. I've ended up watching many interesting foreign and independent movies on Netflix streaming that I would ever have imagined. Since I LG 390 also supports Vudu, I've also ended up renting HDX movies. Are there big differences between Blu Ray players when it comes to Blu Ray? My opinion is no. With the Oppo you are essentially trading off excellent DVD upscaling for access to networked content. I've had my LG for a year now. It's rock solid, super fast and no complaints.
> 
> 
> Of course, I am now in the boat where I only rent Blu Ray disks or watch online content. I seldom watch DVD, but even then I haven't found the LG to be lacking. From what I've seen the Sony 460 blu ray player is equally good.
> 
> 
> Only reason to not get the Oppo is because it doesn't do enough....for me SACD, DVD-A are not more valuable than streaming. Like I said, I'd get an Oppo in a heartbeat IF it did streaming, but looks like Oppo is not the least interested in that and unlike to offer it as a future firmware upgrade, so I am staying away.
> 
> 
> My 2 cents...



I thought that we were trying to get the absolute best video and audio quality with blu-ray and it's lossless codecs. Why is everyone so concerned with streaming Standard Def, okay SOME Hi-Def with netflix, with STEREO

sound? *ANYONE??*


----------



## JDMoose

I don't know if there is a 'catch' or not but Del is selling the Sony BDP-S360 for $99 if anyone is interested. Go to this site and look under Hot Deals

http://www.resellerratings.com/


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDMoose* /forum/post/18249659
> 
> 
> I don't know if there is a 'catch' or not but Del is selling the Sony BDP-S360 for $99 if anyone is interested. Go to this site and look under Hot Deals
> 
> http://www.resellerratings.com/



Or you can go right to Dell Daily Deals


----------



## JDMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18251143
> 
> 
> Or you can go right to Dell Daily Deals



I tried that originally and a web page came up from Dell that said: "We are sorry. There was an error processing your request". That is the reason I used the Reseller Ratings web site.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDMoose* /forum/post/18252036
> 
> 
> I tried that originally and a web page came up from Dell that said: "We are sorry. There was an error processing your request". That is the reason I used the Reseller Ratings web site.



Hmmm, I get that message now too. Weird.


----------



## Masrhallw

It is still there, you just have to dig for it. Under Home & Home Office / Accessories / HDTV & Accessories / DVD & DVR / Blu Ray Players. They show the 360 with their standard price, and further down, with the Daily Deal price.


----------



## JDMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Masrhallw* /forum/post/18252471
> 
> 
> It is still there, you just have to dig for it. Under Home & Home Office / Accessories / HDTV & Accessories / DVD & DVR / Blu Ray Players. They show the 360 with their standard price, and further down, with the Daily Deal price.



Those sure are a lot of steps to find it. Amazon also has it for $128 with free shipping and no tax. I don't know if Del charges shipping or tax. If it had the 7.1 analog outputs I would probably pick one up. Currently I am using 350 and I am very happy with it, other than not having the analog outputs either.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDMoose* /forum/post/18252520
> 
> 
> I don't know if Del charges shipping or tax.



Free shipping, tax to some states.


----------



## Jim1348

It looks like this thread is for me. I am just starting down the path of selecting player. It looks like I have quite a few post to sift through. Also, are there any other webpages that I should be looking at to help me decide?


----------



## StoneyPA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDMoose* /forum/post/18249659
> 
> 
> I don't know if there is a 'catch' or not but Del is selling the Sony BDP-S360 for $99 if anyone is interested. Go to this site and look under Hot Deals
> 
> http://www.resellerratings.com/



Thanks for the info JD!!! I've been trying to decide between the Sony S360/370 and the Panasonic 60/65, but that deal made it easy. It's my 1st player, so $99 is a great way to try it out. If we like Blu-ray and find the S360 isn't what it should/can be, then we can always buy a more feature-rich player and use the $99 player on our 2nd main TV... but then again, we are just needing a solid, basic player... no network streaming SD garbage, etc. since the Xbox can handle that anyway.


----------



## heismanwatch

I want to be able to use a wireless keyboard and thought blue tooth was the only avenue.


I want to use the tv set via blue ray box as a internet navigating device.


Any input or recommendation is highly appreciated.



> Quote:
> Why blue tooth exactly? The PS3 is the only player with blue tooth. But I consider that a liability since such a player won't work with a universal remote without adding expensive hardware to convert back to IR. Like the other poster said, it sounds like you want a HTPC.


----------



## heismanwatch

Dell is coming out with their new line, so they must kill off their "old one".




> Quote:
> I don't know if there is a 'catch' or not but Del is selling the Sony BDP-S360 for $99 if anyone is interested. Go to this site and look under Hot Deals


----------



## rfjf

Hi i am looking to purchase a panny 65V10, should i look to match it with a Panny Bluray player? Adavantages to matching? Which would u recommend if so? If not what would u recommend with the panny plasma?

I'm pretty much sold on the Plasma unless theirs something i should know, reviews seem to be great on this unit. I like the Sony BDP-S570 and i'm leaning towards that if theirs no advantage to matching. Oh and my Receiver is a Denon AVR2802 which i will be keeping since it still sounds great with my polk speakers.

Thx for reading, rfjf.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heismanwatch* /forum/post/18253631
> 
> 
> I want to be able to use a wireless keyboard and thought blue tooth was the only avenue.
> 
> 
> I want to use the tv set via blue ray box as a internet navigating device.
> 
> 
> Any input or recommendation is highly appreciated.



Then there is no stand-alone blu-ray player with blue-tooth or that can use a wireless keyboard of any kind.


Personally, I use several devices, all connected to my TV - Wii for Youtube, streaming blu-ray player for Netflix and video and picture files, DirecTV DVR for media share (music), and HTPC with blue-tooth mouse and keyboard for internet and hulu. I'd love to have an all-in-one device as well, but I'm unwilling to spend the money to do it right when I can do it other ways basically for free. The only way to have it all right now is with a htpc.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rfjf* /forum/post/18254078
> 
> 
> Hi i am looking to purchase a panny 65V10, should i look to match it with a Panny Bluray player? Adavantages to matching? Which would u recommend if so? If not what would u recommend with the panny plasma?
> 
> I'm pretty much sold on the Plasma unless theirs something i should know, reviews seem to be great on this unit. I like the Sony BDP-S570 and i'm leaning towards that if theirs no advantage to matching. Oh and my Receiver is a Denon AVR2802 which i will be keeping since it still sounds great with my polk speakers.
> 
> Thx for reading, rfjf.



Matching has a few advantages like looks, remote consolidation and HDMI control. None of that matters to me since most blu-ray players look essentially the same and I use a universal remote.


I can't recommend a player because you haven't indicated what features you want (upconversion quality, streaming, analog outs, DLNA, file compatibility, audio formats, etc.). But panny does make good players, so you can't really miss as long as you choose the model that has all the features you need.


----------



## BLSJDS

I've searched and read quite a few threads, but my feeble brain is just unable to process everything







.


I currently own:

TV: Panasonic Viera TC-P58S1 (58" 1080p plasma)

AVR: Pioneer VSX-1019AH

Speakers: SVS STS-01 5.1 system


I need help selecting a Blu Ray player that I can use to watch regular DVDs as well, and give me great sound playing audio CDs. Something that does it all fairly well, for less than $500, preferably less than $300 if possible.


I thought I had it narrowed down to either the Pioneer BDP-320 or the Oppo BDP-80, but the more I read, the more confused I get







.


With the 58" tv, would I be better off with something like the BDP-83, or is it not necessary with my AVR? Is there another device out there that you would recommend, other than those I've listed?


Thanks very much!!

Dan


----------



## Ste-lar7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BLSJDS* /forum/post/18255728
> 
> 
> I've searched and read quite a few threads, but my feeble brain is just unable to process everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I currently own:
> 
> TV: Panasonic Viera TC-P58S1 (58" 1080p plasma)
> 
> AVR: Pioneer VSX-1019AH
> 
> Speakers: SVS STS-01 5.1 system
> 
> 
> I need help selecting a Blu Ray player that I can use to watch regular DVDs as well, and give me great sound playing audio CDs. Something that does it all fairly well, for less than $500, preferably less than $300 if possible.
> 
> 
> I thought I had it narrowed down to either the Pioneer BDP-320 or the Oppo BDP-80, but the more I read, the more confused I get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> With the 58" tv, would I be better off with something like the BDP-83, or is it not necessary with my AVR? Is there another device out there that you would recommend, other than those I've listed?
> 
> 
> Thanks very much!!
> 
> Dan



Go with the Oppo 83 if pic quality, upscaling AND CD sound matters. It is right at your $500 limit.


----------



## JDMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StoneyPA* /forum/post/18253181
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info JD!!! I've been trying to decide between the Sony S360/370 and the Panasonic 60/65, but that deal made it easy. It's my 1st player, so $99 is a great way to try it out. If we like Blu-ray and find the S360 isn't what it should/can be, then we can always buy a more feature-rich player and use the $99 player on our 2nd main TV... but then again, we are just needing a solid, basic player... no network streaming SD garbage, etc. since the Xbox can handle that anyway.



The 350 was my first player and I purchased it for the same reasons you have. The only difference was mine was $199 at BB on Black Friday last year. I just wish it had the 7.1 analog ouputs, but since this is my first player to get into the BR market, no biggie. I will move it to the bedroom when I upgrade. I think you will be happy with the 360.


----------



## BLSJDS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larrimore* /forum/post/18256047
> 
> 
> Go with the Oppo 83 if pic quality, upscaling AND CD sound matters. It is right at your $500 limit.



They definitely matter (though I'm not sure if my eyes & ears are refined enough to pick up the difference







) - thanks!


FWIW, I spoke to a customer service rep at Oppo this afternoon (which, by the way, was very easily reached) and he indicated that a 50" tv is about the threshold where one would start to see differences between the Oppo 80 and the 83.


----------



## rfjf

Thx for the reply Mdavej,


YA good Pic Quality and sound Quality on both standard and Blueray DVD with streaming netflix are features im looking for(question- won't i be able to stream via Vcast on Panny 65 Plasma? so maybe not necessary on BD?)

Also since i'm using a Denon AVR 2802 receiver i need one with multi-channel analog out via optical cable since this receiver doesn't have HDMI. Had my eye on new Sony 570 with 3D compadable but thats HDMI no Analog from what i read? I kinda wanna stick with Sony And Panny's unless theirs another highly reccomended unit.

Any Suggestions would be Great, Thx for the Help.


----------



## Eleanor D

My needs are minimal: Blu Ray discs and Netflix downloads of mostly SD content. (My DVD player has a terrific upsampler, I am using the DAC in my preamp, and I have a hard wired Internet connection.) I want speed and ease of use. It seems that Samsung, Panasonic, LG and Sony all make competitive players. Are any of these choices better than the rest?


----------



## heismanwatch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18255097
> 
> 
> Then there is no stand-alone blu-ray player with blue-tooth or that can use a wireless keyboard of any kind.
> 
> 
> Personally, I use several devices, all connected to my TV - Wii for Youtube, streaming blu-ray player for Netflix and video and picture files, DirecTV DVR for media share (music), and HTPC with blue-tooth mouse and keyboard for internet and hulu. I'd love to have an all-in-one device as well, but I'm unwilling to spend the money to do it right when I can do it other ways basically for free. The only way to have it all right now is with a htpc.



HTPC? Please elaborate on which area I need to research for this.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heismanwatch* /forum/post/18259268
> 
> 
> HTPC? Please elaborate on which area I need to research for this.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forum...ysprune=7&f=26 


-Bill


----------



## silvercans

Which way to go?


Panasonic has been known for their excellent picture quality. No DLNA, fewest streaming options but decent enough (Netflix, Amazon, Pandora (later))


Sony has 3D, DLNA, and possibly a little more streaming options


Samsung have good streaming options but reliability and picture quality in the past haven't been the best (talking about upconverting), DLNA


LG has the most streaming options, DLNA, but picture quality is unknown, in past not as good as Panasonic.


Would I like to have DLNA, yes, but not if the player didn't offer the best in picture quality. Do all players upconvert Netflix to 1080p, how does it look relative to one another?


Choices, choices... Don't know what way to go. Thoughts?


----------



## luigionlsd

I own the Panasonic BD35, Samsung BD-P1000 and 20gb PS3, and I can say PQ is about equal across all 3. You'd probably do the best with the Sony, since the DLNA is (I'd assume) the same feature set as the PS3, and offers Netflix (right now). Yeah you have to wait for the DLNA to be patched in, but I don't think you could go wrong with a 470 right now.


----------



## thegoldenhand

Hello. Please help me. I was ready to purchase the Panasonic BD60 at Amazon but then I saw the newer model which is the BD65. Now I am confused. Other than the price, what is the difference between the older and the newer model? I tried checking via Panasonic USA website and there wasn't any difference in the specs. Is there any difference between the 2 that is not documented in the Panasonic specs? Which should I get?


----------



## smjbh5

..in the $200 range? Want netflix, don't need 3d, dnla, or wi-fi


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rfjf* /forum/post/18257650
> 
> 
> Thx for the reply Mdavej,
> 
> 
> YA good Pic Quality and sound Quality on both standard and Blueray DVD with streaming netflix are features im looking for(question- won't i be able to stream via Vcast on Panny 65 Plasma? so maybe not necessary on BD?)
> 
> Also since i'm using a Denon AVR 2802 receiver i need one with multi-channel analog out via optical cable since this receiver doesn't have HDMI. Had my eye on new Sony 570 with 3D compadable but thats HDMI no Analog from what i read? I kinda wanna stick with Sony And Panny's unless theirs another highly reccomended unit.
> 
> Any Suggestions would be Great, Thx for the Help.



Can you clarify what audio you need for your denon? Analog (8 or so RCA type outputs) and optical (one fiber optic TOSLINK output) are different and have a big impact on price and availability. If you don't really need analog, the sony would be a good choice.


----------



## silvercans

Thanks for your input. I have no doubt that PQ on blu ray is very similar on all the players (never heard much variation amongst player on blu-ray). But how do they compare on DVD?


----------



## allredp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silvercans* /forum/post/18263200
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input. I have no doubt that PQ on blu ray is very similar on all the players (never heard much variation amongst player on blu-ray). But how do they compare on DVD?



+1 - just about to pull it on either the Sony 470 or the Panny 85 (I like the cool audio features the 85 boasts).


DLNA isn't that important to me as my HTPC is hooked into my system directly.


----------



## luigionlsd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silvercans* /forum/post/18263200
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input. I have no doubt that PQ on blu ray is very similar on all the players (never heard much variation amongst player on blu-ray). But how do they compare on DVD?



I can't speak for the upscaling function too much indepth as I use my Toshiba HD-A1 or A35 for DVD playback. I've loved the Toshiba scaler since day one and have just been using that. Sorry!


----------



## rfjf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18263189
> 
> 
> Can you clarify what audio you need for your denon? Analog (8 or so RCA type outputs) and optical (one fiber optic TOSLINK output) are different and have a big impact on price and availability. If you don't really need analog, the sony would be a good choice.



My Denon AVR 2802 has both options, optical and analog out, no HDMI, and i presently use optical to connect to my dvd. Is that better or is Analog with RCA wires better? Just Looking For a newer model bluray that still uses 5.1 analog to go with my receiver, thx.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rfjf* /forum/post/18264581
> 
> 
> My Denon AVR 2802 has both options, optical and analog out, no HDMI, and i presently use optical to connect to my dvd. Is that better or is Analog with RCA wires better? Just Looking For a newer model bluray that still uses 5.1 analog to go with my receiver, thx.



There's no easy answer here.


Optical is limited to lossy DD 5.1 and DTS and to stereo PCM. Analog is the way to get lossless TrueHD and dts-MA and multichannel PCM on a receiver that lacks HDMI. The lossy codecs are encoded at higher bitrates on Blu-ray than on DVD and they sound great. It's debatable whether there's much difference with lossless.


Also, the analog set-up is not simple plug and play. It takes some effort, especially when it comes to the subwoofer. Bass management is more limited and you will not be able to apply DSPs to the analog inputs.


I have a Denon 3805 and use the analog inputs for Blu-ray playback.


----------



## mdavej

^^^


FWIW, I just use optical because it's cheaper, easier, and I can't tell much difference compared to lossless on my 10-yr old receiver. Others claim it's night and day. So you'll just have to decide for yourself.


----------



## pohsib

With all of the talk about the Sony BDP-S360 being terrible at dvd playback. I'm hoping it would be better than a couple of scenarios here.


For example, a buddy of mine is considering this model. He is just bought a Sammy 720p LCD tv. He is also coming from a (I think) Memorex DVD player







running svideo.


Second, I'm using a 4 year old Panasonic dvd recorder as a main dvd player on one of our tvs, running through component.


Would the standard dvd playback be atleast a bit better in this case? I realize it won't be as good as our PS3, but how bad exactly is "bad"?


----------



## mdavej

^^^


Everything I've seen rates PS3 and sony stand-alone upconversion the same (which makes sense). If it's terrible, it certainly wasn't bad enough form me to even notice on my S360 on a 60" screen. Then again, maybe I need new glasses.


Realize also that you panny doesn't upconvert at all over component. So relatively speaking, the sony will be significantly better than both the panny and memorex.


----------



## pohsib

Thanks. That's what I was actually thinking, but sometimes hard to separate what I would consider as expected or good, and what others see as awful.


What I was looking for. thanks.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18266136
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> Everything I've seen rates PS3 and sony stand-alone upconversion the same (which makes sense). If it's terrible, it certainly wasn't bad enough form me to even notice on my S360 on a 60" screen. Then again, maybe I need new glasses.
> 
> 
> Realize also that you panny doesn't upconvert at all over component. So relatively speaking, the sony will be significantly better than both the panny and memorex.


----------



## Ukraine Train

Hey everyone,


I just got a Samsung LN46B650 tv and want to get a blu ray player. I was planning to get one of the cheaper Samsung players in the $100-$150 range so I can just use one remote for the tv and player but the reviews are pretty terrible. I don't want to get a more expensive player because at $200 I can just get a used PS3. Would I be losing out on much by buying a different brand player, besides the remote compatibility? The tv has Anynet+/HDMI-CEC, does this system work well for components of different brands? Thanks!


----------



## absecrist

I am a newbie looking for a good blu-ray player for a new HT room that I can stream from Netflix and others. Does anyone have experience with both? Any others I should look at?


----------



## Cyborger

Hi folks!


I'm looking for a decent priced Blu-Ray Player. I don't care about any non-DVD related features such as YouTube and that other stuff. I just want it to play Blu-Ray discs and have good picture quality. If it makes any difference I own a Samsung LN46B550 LCD HDTV.


----------



## Malachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyborger* /forum/post/18275980
> 
> 
> Hi folks!
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a decent priced Blu-Ray Player. I don't care about any non-DVD related features such as YouTube and that other stuff. I just want it to play Blu-Ray discs and have good picture quality. If it makes any difference I own a Samsung LN46B550 LCD HDTV.



Those are my priorities too and I just bought a Panasonic BD65 and cancelled my previous order for a Sony 370. I also have the Panasonic BD60 which is excellent and very inexpensive. I bought the new Panny to use at my office and decided to stay with a brand I know and have had great success with.


----------



## allredp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Malachi* /forum/post/18276008
> 
> 
> Those are my priorities too and I just bought a Sony BDP-S370. I also have the Panasonic BD60 which is excellent and very inexpensive. I bought the Sony to use at my office. It has more bells and whistles than I need, but the price was right.



Hey Malachi,


Any quick impressions between the Panny and the Sony? I'm looking at either the Sony S470 or the Panny 85 - build quality, ease of use, picture quality, etc. comparisons would be great. I know they are in two diff. locations, but just anything you can add might help me off the fence... Thanks.


----------



## jonandabby

I want the best blu-ray that streams netflix. Which should I get?


----------



## dertyone22

To those that know! Keeping up w/tech can drive one insane. What r ur thoughts on which blu disc would be best for my system and needs? Any help would b greatly appreciated.


Sony 52W5150

Onkyo SR707

Everything running to onk receiver via hdmi and out 2 tv via hdmi


Needs:blu-ray, dvd use (pq) upscaling?,quick start times, poss netflix, remote compatible, don't really want 2 spend over $200.


----------



## Malachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allredp* /forum/post/18276173
> 
> 
> Hey Malachi,
> 
> 
> Any quick impressions between the Panny and the Sony? I'm looking at either the Sony S470 or the Panny 85 - build quality, ease of use, picture quality, etc. comparisons would be great. I know they are in two diff. locations, but just anything you can add might help me off the fence... Thanks.



Well, I have to admit that after sleeping on it, I decided to cancel the Sony 370 and today I bought the Panny 65 instead. Since I have the Panny 60, and the image quality and sound are excellent, I chose to stay with a proven brand, i.e., proven from my own experience, rather than try a different brand based on other peoples' experience. I'll report in again when I've used the Panny - probably later this week.


----------



## seether4113

I just picked up a Pioneer KRP-500M and they gave me an LG BD370 for free. I already have a Sony BDP-560. Which should I keep?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seether4113* /forum/post/18281762
> 
> 
> I just picked up a Pioneer KRP-500M and they gave me an LG BD370 for free. I already have a Sony BDP-560. Which should I keep?



If you want netflix and youtube streaming keep the LG. If you want wireless but no streaming keep the Sony.


----------



## Jane32XBR

My priorities...

1. Netflix and youtube streaming, wired

2. TROUBLE FREE which seems to leave out the Samsungs

3. Good upconvert

4. RCA audio out to an old Harm-Kardon AVR30 for 5.1 surround

5. Price

6. OK Blu ray performance-I probably won't watch many blu ray movies


LG370 sounded OK.

Samsungs seem to be troubleprone or is that just for you videophiles?

Panasonic - please recommend one

Sony -

Insignia - I'm tempted as the streaming is apparently good. How's the upconvert


Thanks.


----------



## smjbh5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jane32XBR* /forum/post/18287596
> 
> 
> My priorities...
> 
> 1. Netflix and youtube streaming, wired
> 
> 2. TROUBLE FREE which seems to leave out the Samsungs
> 
> 3. Good upconvert
> 
> 4. RCA audio out to an old Harm-Kardon AVR30 for 5.1 surround
> 
> 5. Price
> 
> 6. OK Blu ray performance-I probably won't watch many blu ray movies
> 
> 
> LG370 sounded OK.
> 
> Samsungs seem to be troubleprone or is that just for you videophiles?
> 
> Panasonic - please recommend one
> 
> Sony -
> 
> Insignia - I'm tempted as the streaming is apparently good. How's the upconvert
> 
> 
> Thanks.



IF you're not planning on watching many blu rays, why not just get a Roku?


----------



## Jane32XBR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smjbh5* /forum/post/18288702
> 
> 
> IF you're not planning on watching many blu rays, why not just get a Roku?



because my other DVDR has lousy upconvert , and I want something to upconvert mailed Netflix dvd's and the occasional blu ray. But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## MoviesLover

i have the same priorities as jane 32xbr (best upconverting blu ray that also offers net stuff like netflix).


i will be connecting the hdmi directly to my LCD TV (Sharp LC-60C52U) and then the audio cables to my Yamaha AVR (RXV-2095) playing through a 5.1 system of MK speakers.


From the research that i have done, the OPPO has the best upconversion but no netflix.


The best unit that combines netflix with good upconversion seems to be the Panasonic DMP-BD85. The only knocks that i have seen are that it is a bit slower than the LG BD590 or 570 (successor to the well reviewed 390) and doesnt have quite the web content of the Samsung or the LGs (eg no Pandora). BUT it supposedly has better upconversion than the Sonys, LGs, Samsungs (which are the other units with net features) and the Panny's net features DO include netflix and amazon rentals and youtube, which is what i care about. Plus the panasonic sound is supposedly excellent.


so i think i am going to get the Panny.


Comments anyone??


----------



## PMantis24

Does anyone have a current list of players with source direct? the only ones I know that have it are the OPPOs. Any of the recently released players have that feature?


----------



## allredp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MoviesLover* /forum/post/18289293
> 
> 
> i have the same priorities as jane 32xbr (best upconverting blu ray that also offers net stuff like netflix).
> 
> 
> i will be connecting the hdmi directly to my LCD TV (Sharp LC-60C52U) and then the audio cables to my Yamaha AVR (RXV-2095) playing through a 5.1 system of MK speakers.
> 
> 
> From the research that i have done, the OPPO has the best upconversion but no netflix.
> 
> 
> The best unit that combines netflix with good upconversion seems to be the Panasonic DMP-BD85. The only knocks that i have seen are that it is a bit slower than the LG BD590 or 570 (successor to the well reviewed 390) and doesnt have quite the web content of the Samsung or the LGs (eg no Pandora). BUT it supposedly has better upconversion than the Sonys, LGs, Samsungs (which are the other units with net features) and the Panny's net features DO include netflix and amazon rentals and youtube, which is what i care about. Plus the panasonic sound is supposedly excellent.
> 
> 
> so i think i am going to get the Panny.
> 
> 
> Comments anyone??



I'm leaning the same way (Panny 85 for the great audio) - though I do have a great price on the Sony 470 I'm having a hard time letting go! Wish us luck...


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PMantis24* /forum/post/18289299
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a current list of players with source direct? the only ones I know that have it are the OPPOs. Any of the recently released players have that feature?



Winston has a SRCDIR column in this table: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=63 


-Bill


----------



## wlbrown9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MoviesLover* /forum/post/18289293
> 
> 
> i have the same priorities as jane 32xbr (best upconverting blu ray that also offers net stuff like netflix).
> 
> 
> i will be connecting the hdmi directly to my LCD TV (Sharp LC-60C52U) and then the audio cables to my Yamaha AVR (RXV-2095) playing through a 5.1 system of MK speakers.
> 
> 
> From the research that i have done, the OPPO has the best upconversion but no netflix.
> 
> 
> The best unit that combines netflix with good upconversion seems to be the Panasonic DMP-BD85. The only knocks that i have seen are that it is a bit slower than the LG BD590 or 570 (successor to the well reviewed 390) and doesnt have quite the web content of the Samsung or the LGs (eg no Pandora). BUT it supposedly has better upconversion than the Sonys, LGs, Samsungs (which are the other units with net features) and the Panny's net features DO include netflix and amazon rentals and youtube, which is what i care about. Plus the panasonic sound is supposedly excellent.
> 
> 
> so i think i am going to get the Panny.
> 
> 
> Comments anyone??



I bought the Panny DMP-BD85. I have a 50" Panny plasma, TC-P50S1. They work pretty well together through the HDMI control, one remote. The 85 included the wireless dongrel but you could also use the wired Ethernet port or plug some sort of wireless to Ethernet bridge in and use that instead of the dongrel. One other bonus with the 85 is the 5.1 and 7.1 analog audio out.

Netflix streaming works pretty good. Upconvert from the 720P to 1080P works pretty good from what I have seen. Of course, it does not compare to a good BD at 1080P.


I'm glad I went with the 85 over the 65. If you went with the 65 you lose the analog 5.1 & 7.1 output. 85 has 2 USB vs 1 USB on the 65 so if you use the wireless dongrel you can still attach a USB device and play some files off of that. I believe 85 supports DivX but the 65 does not.


Bottom line is the 85 might be less expensive than the 65 by the time you buy the optional dongrel. 85 is showing about $250 vs $180 for the 65. I've only had the 85 for about 10 days so I have not really had time to thrash it out yet, but so far I like it.


Bill


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PMantis24* /forum/post/18289299
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a current list of players with source direct? the only ones I know that have it are the OPPOs. Any of the recently released players have that feature?



The Pioneers are about it.


----------



## Jane32XBR

Winston was big on the Panasonic BD65K at first, but now seems very concerned about fluctuating light levels. I would expect the Pan 85 would have the same issue???? Though I'm not sure I can see luctuating light levels. see winstonsreviews.com


If I'm running the audio into a 12 year old Harmon Kardon AVR 30 which only has 2 RCA inputs, do I not get the 5.1 surround sound with a 5 speaker set-up? Would I get it with the Panasonic BD85?


----------



## PMantis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/18289534
> 
> 
> Winston has a SRCDIR column in this table: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=63
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thanks a lot Bill, that's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jane32XBR* /forum/post/18290141
> 
> 
> If I'm running the audio into a 12 year old Harmon Kardon AVR 30 which only has 2 RCA inputs, do I not get the 5.1 surround sound with a 5 speaker set-up? Would I get it with the Panasonic BD85?



The player has no effect there. Discrete 5.1 audio requires a digital or multichannel analog connection. If you only have analog stereo inputs, the best you can get is Dolby Surround. That's the old fashioned technique used with VHS to fold a discrete center and mono surround channel into the stereo signal. A ProLogic decoder can extract those two embedded channels on playback. All Blu-ray players have two channel downmix settings that produce Dolby Surround.


DSPs like PLII or DTS Neo:6 will create fairly decent surround sound from stereo sources. But, if you want discrete 5.1, you need a new AVR.


----------



## wireman24

What do you guys think is the best bluray player with Netflix built in?

I am thinking about the following two players.


LG BD 370

or

Sony BDP-N460


Do any of you use one of these?


Any info would be great.

Thanks


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jane32XBR* /forum/post/18290141
> 
> 
> If I'm running the audio into a 12 year old Harmon Kardon AVR 30 which only has 2 RCA inputs, do I not get the 5.1 surround sound with a 5 speaker set-up? Would I get it with the Panasonic BD85?



I'm pretty sure that HK has plenty of optical inputs as well as DD and DTS decoding. So if you get a toslink cable ($2.50 at monoprice), you should be able to get 5.1 from any blu-ray player.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wireman24* /forum/post/18292288
> 
> 
> What do you guys think is the best bluray player with Netflix built in?
> 
> I am thinking about the following two players.
> 
> 
> LG BD 370
> 
> or
> 
> Sony BDP-N460
> 
> 
> Do any of you use one of these?
> 
> 
> Any info would be great.
> 
> Thanks



The best at what? Each does some things better than the other.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wireman24* /forum/post/18292288
> 
> 
> What do you guys think is the best bluray player with Netflix built in?
> 
> I am thinking about the following two players.
> 
> 
> LG BD 370
> 
> or
> 
> Sony BDP-N460
> 
> 
> Do any of you use one of these?
> 
> 
> Any info would be great.
> 
> Thanks



If that's all you care about, I can say the Sony BDP-S370 I just bought does great at both, and should be faster than the 460 at loading Blu-Rays and getting rolling. Unless you need wireless, and as long as you are willing to update your Netflix Instant Queue (would like to see Sony improve the interface, but browsing the Queue is working fine).


----------



## lennon_68

Holy moly! I just started looking at picking up a stand-alone BR player and am quickly becoming overwhelmed. I'm currently using a PS3 but hate hate hate that my harmony remote doesn't work with it. I would just pickup the adapter but I also don't like that it doesn't bitstream the hidef formats to my AVR and have been unimpressed by it's DVD upconversion (I'm using a Toshiba HD-A30 for standard DVD's now).


Because of this (and because uncle sam decided I deserved some money back for once this year) I'm looking at picking up a relatively inexpensive BR player and use the PS3 for gaming only. So I come over here looking for info but find way too much information to sort through!


I'm super cheap so I checked the good deals post and started looking into the heavily discounted Pioneer 320. I was all set to buy one when I noticed in the official thread the load-times are WAY longer than the PS3 I've been using, also it doesn't do Netflix (which I don't use but hey, maybe someday, right!). Then I started looking at this player and that player and another player. How the heck do you sort this all out?! I found the audio comparison thread to be quite useful, is there something similar for comparing load times, netflix support, picture quality, upscaling ability, etc?


I'll give an attempt to list my priorities but with all the running in circles I've been doing I'm not even sure anymore










1. Absolutely MUST be cheaper than $200 shipped - could be eBay price, used, refurb, don't care but I just can't justify spending more than that when the PS3 already does what I "need" just not what I "want".

2. MUST bitstream the HD audio formats over HDMI

3. MUST Good DVD upconversion

4. WANT - would be nice to have fast load times (is the Pio 320 unusually slow or is the PS3 unusually fast? or both?)

5. WANT - would be nice to have analog out - mostly for resale value (I will never use this feature though)

6. WANT - would be nice to have Netflix (local rental store is closing and I may give Netflix another try, could use PS3 but then I have to deal with the remote issue again...)


Players I've been considering:


Pioneer 320 - seems to be the highest "quality" of my options but load times are long and lacks Netflix (has one of my wants but lacks two)


Sony S360 - just started looking at this and didn't learn too much about it yet


LG 370 - has the most networking capability but I couldn't find any information about load-times (admittedly I didn't look that hard though) also lacks 7.1 analog outs. Also, will I ever use the USB port? If so it being on the front would be a pain/ugly.



So what do you guys think? Is there something that fits the bill? Is the Pio so far ahead of the others in the price range in SQ/PQ/upconverting that I should ignore the shortcomings? Is the LG close to the PIO in SQ/PQ/upconverting that I shouldn't worry about the difference? Is there another player I should be looking at? Is there a good place to compare all the features? Have I lost my mind?


Any help would be greatly appreciated before I over-educate myself so much that my head explodes


----------



## maggiefan

You should also compare the new Sony 370, 470, and 570. They stream a lot more than any of the other brands.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wireman24* /forum/post/18292288
> 
> 
> What do you guys think is the best bluray player with Netflix built in?
> 
> I am thinking about the following two players.
> 
> 
> LG BD 370
> 
> or
> 
> Sony BDP-N460
> 
> 
> Do any of you use one of these?
> 
> 
> Any info would be great.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## unavol

lennon_68,

The winstonreviews site that wmcclain referenced in post #8484 has a lot of info you're looking to compare.


----------



## srivastava

hello there,

I seem to like both the BDP51 and BDP 320. I can't decide between the two.

i am getting the 51 for £214 and 320 for £229.

I have a panasonic 46 inch 1080p plasma.

What would u suggest? DVD playback is the most important thing.

Speed not such a big issue.

Thanks, Rajat


----------



## thetube0a3

Hey guys,

I've been using a Denon DVD-2910 for years now and decided its time to move on up to bluray.


Question I have is do most Bluray players play dvd's decently? And will any $100-200 player handle dvd's as well as my 2910?


I'm using component out due to lack of HDMI.


----------



## JDMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thetube0a3* /forum/post/18293960
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been using a Denon DVD-2910 for years now and decided its time to move on up to bluray.
> 
> 
> Question I have is do most Bluray players play dvd's decently? And will any $100-200 player handle dvd's as well as my 2910?
> 
> 
> I'm using component out due to lack of HDMI.



I have the 2910 also and I am using DVI to HDMI connected to my HDTV and coaxial for the surround sound. I use it for regular DVD's, SACD, HDCD's and DVD audio. I would keep it for those reasons alone. I have the video output set to 1081i. You can get a DVI to HDMI at a decent price from Blue Jeans Cable. Now as far as Blu-ray, I am using the Sony BD-S350 just for BD. Again I am using HDMI to my HDTV and Coax for my surround sound. I've played regular DVD's with the blu-ray player and didn't notice much of a difference between it and the Denon.


----------



## upsidedn

Looking for a first Blu Ray player and thinking about these two. (They are both at Costco for $159.95).


They both stream various internet services but the Samsung claims that they will reinstate VUDU support, they both support DLNA (Sony not yet).


I am leaning towards the Sony as it supports SACD so I can retire one of my devices.


I will be using an older NAD T441 Surround Recienver so I will need to use the decoder in the player to achieve the correct 5.1 downmix. Will either of these players do this? Any thoughts as to pros and cons of each? Which one has better Netflix support?


Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## eddiebrock71

*I am interesed in a new blu ray player. Main reason DVD upscaling.*


Looking for player that is most reliable by consumers here, and the one that plays all standard retail DVDS from the USA without any issues.


I have the PS3 fat and slim, and I have issuse with no sound on some DVDs, even though they played without a flaw in the same machine many times.


also tired of the PS3 updates.


INternet and network is not important to me.


----------



## aa.drian

All,


A quick question from a newbie.


Which one is more important to prioritize, having a good BDP or a good AVR?


I've just bought myself Marantz SR-6004 as AVR and I'll be using it with a BDP (still undecided), PS3, Xbox360 and Wii. Any recommendation for the BDP within 200-600 USD?


I am not sure how this work. The video and/or audio quality would be determined by which one? I assume that if I use HDMI I/O then the AVR will pretty much do nothing (just a switch) and with Analog I/O then the processing would be handled by the AVR? Or the other way around? Kindly point me to a good reference for newbies, please







)


Thanks in advance.


Adrian


----------



## kitchen_space




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddiebrock71* /forum/post/18296499
> 
> *I am interesed in a new blu ray player. Main reason DVD upscaling.*
> 
> 
> Looking for player that is most reliable by consumers here, and the one that plays all standard retail DVDS from the USA without any issues.
> 
> 
> I have the PS3 fat and slim, and I have issuse with no sound on some DVDs, even though they played without a flaw in the same machine many times.
> 
> 
> also tired of the PS3 updates.
> 
> 
> INternet and network is not important to me.




Oppo 83 has the Anchor Bay chip set, which is the best DVD upscaling money can buy. Oppo 83 hands down winner.


----------



## Stimby

Go for the Oppo, you won't regret it if you're looking for top of the line upscaling.


----------



## Kingcarcas

Do you guys think someone with a middle of the road TV like a Mitsu DLP would benefit from a $300 player? Thinking about another one since the Ps3 sucks a lot of juice and the Samsung we got is a PITA (BD-1600). Netflix is most important followed by Blu-ray, don't really care how great it is at upscaling DVD.


Looking at reviews on Amazon i notice the LG players are considered fast and tidy, while the Sonys are considered clumsy, anything to this?


----------



## nuthin fancy

Hello to all, I am in the process of upgrading my home theater system and I would like some input on weather what im looking for even exists. Samsung currently offers blue-ray players that also stream Netflix and contents from a few other sites but it doesn't seem like they have any on board storage capabilities or do they? What I am trying to do is eliminate the hundreds of DVD's I have stored away and compile them in to one central "media jukebox" while also having the option of Blue-Ray playback and internet streaming. I have searched arround and all I can come up with is me putting together an HTPC which will be in the $600.00+ range. Problem is that $600.00+ is over my budget im looking to spend about half of that. I appologize as I am a noob in seek of help so please be nice


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuthin fancy* /forum/post/18298550
> 
> 
> Hello to all, I am in the process of upgrading my home theater system and I would like some input on weather what im looking for even exists. Samsung currently offers blue-ray players that also stream Netflix and contents from a few other sites but it doesn't seem like they have any on board storage capabilities or do they? What I am trying to do is eliminate the hundreds of DVD's I have stored away and compile them in to one central "media jukebox" while also having the option of Blue-Ray playback and internet streaming. I have searched arround and all I can come up with is me putting together an HTPC which will be in the $600.00+ range. Problem is that $600.00+ is over my budget im looking to spend about half of that. I appologize as I am a noob in seek of help so please be nice



Try the Media Server forum: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forum...aysprune=&f=39 


-Bill


----------



## MoviesLover

i am looking for the highest quality dvd upscaling BD player that also has netflix. I have heard that the upscaling of the Panasonic DMP-BD85 is better than the sony, LG and samsung models (which are the only other brands that i know of that have netflix). A couple of questions:


1. Does anyone have insight into whether the light fluctuation issues Winston has noticed in the DMP-65 also exist in the DMP-85?


2. I am planning on connecting to a CAT5 cable so dont need the wireless dongle that seems to be main benefit of the 85 over the 65. Any other major differences?


3. Anyone know of a BD that plays netflix with better upscaling than the Panny DMP-85??


Thanks,


----------



## HTPC4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MoviesLover* /forum/post/18301523
> 
> 
> i am looking for the highest quality dvd upscaling BD player that also has netflix. I have heard that the upscaling of the Panasonic DMP-BD85 is better than the sony, LG and samsung models (which are the only other brands that i know of that have netflix). A couple of questions:
> 
> 
> 1. Does anyone have insight into whether the light fluctuation issues Winston has noticed in the DMP-65 also exist in the DMP-85?
> 
> 
> 2. I am planning on connecting to a CAT5 cable so dont need the wireless dongle that seems to be main benefit of the 85 over the 65. Any other major differences?
> 
> 
> 3. Anyone know of a BD that plays netflix with better upscaling than the Panny DMP-85??
> 
> 
> Thanks,



Unless I'm mistaken, only winston has seen the issue... LVKeith restracted and stated it was another issue. I don't know... so much can go wrong with cables, setups, etc... who knows if the player is at fault.


Winston also said the Sony player I ended up purchasing was "soft". I can't tell the difference in dvd play between my htpc, sony 370, lg 570 (first I thought the lg was better, but I had the settings incorrect), and oppo 83.


It would be interesting to see someone tell the differnce by watching a full movie, then an hour later watch another movie on another player. lol...


I would guess once you get into the cheap players, you would see a major difference... don't know. I do know the roku did sucked bigtime with dvd files. I was actually surprised at how bad that was considering all the positive reviews.


Unless you live someplace that does not allow returns (ie outside US), then I would simply buy what I wanted. When it arrives, unpack it carefully, keeping all boxes and wrapping. Test it out... I sent back two, one to amazon, and one to bestbuy. Did not plan on that, and don't normally do that, but I also did not want to end up with something I could not use. Outside of my br looking, I can't remember the last time I sent something back. Anyway, no issues with refunds. If you go in with honest intents, I see no reason to fret over maybe having to return something.


----------



## RayChuang

I'd like to get an Oppo 83, but the US$499 cost is just too rich for me!


----------



## gye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lennon_68* /forum/post/18293134
> 
> 
> 
> LG 370 - has the most networking capability but I couldn't find any information about load-times (admittedly I didn't look that hard though) also lacks 7.1 analog outs. Also, will I ever use the USB port? If so it being on the front would be a pain/ugly.



Stay way from it -- it has many bugs, especially, it doesn't play well with Denon AVRs. I can't wait to get rid of it; as soon as the new Sony's start selling below MSRP, my unit will go to eBay.


----------



## civilsavage

I need a blu-ray player that can play home movies from an external drive similar to a WDTV or other media players. If you know models can do this please list.


thanks!


----------



## lennon_68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gye* /forum/post/18304926
> 
> 
> Stay way from it -- it has many bugs, especially, it doesn't play well with Denon AVRs. I can't wait to get rid of it; as soon as the new Sony's start selling below MSRP, my unit will go to eBay.



Thanks for the heads up. I've decided I don't care that much about speed, to scrap my preference for Netflix (since I don't actually have Netflix), and go for the Pio 320


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *civilsavage* /forum/post/18304970
> 
> 
> I need a blu-ray player that can play home movies from an external drive similar to a WDTV or other media players. If you know models can do this please list.
> 
> 
> thanks!



What format? AVCHD? There are quite a few that so that, although I don't recall seeing a list. Both OPPO models do.


-Bill


----------



## halcs

looking for some help i currently have the new anthem blx200 at home on demo but am considering buying either the anthem or oppo bdp83 or denon 3800bd i am interested in the best picture and audio playback via my yamaha z7 and have seen the oppo but not seen the denon in action and wonder how it compares and if anyone can help me make my choice.


----------



## amarius

Without any doubt the Oppo BDP-83 is the best player under £600.


----------



## Stimby

Go for the Oppo, you won't regret it. While the Denon 3800 is cheap, you have to remember its a generation behind the Oppo. It's much slower and far more annoying to use.


I would definitely recommend the Oppo.


----------



## RayChuang

Since I just bought a Sony KDL-40EX500 LCD flat panel, I am right now strongly leaning towards getting a Sony BDP-S370 _Blu-ray_ player.


I've heard it loads quite fast, and is eventually capable to doing streaming video from sources like NetFlix, Amazon, Blockbuster, etc.


(I know, I really like the Oppo 83, but the $499 price is quite a turn off, in my opinion.)


Are there any models from other manufacturers that are good alternatives to the BDP-S370?


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halcs* /forum/post/18305806
> 
> 
> looking for some help i currently have the new anthem blx200 at home on demo but am considering buying either the anthem or oppo bdp83 or denon 3800bd i am interested in the best picture and audio playback via my yamaha z7 and have seen the oppo but not seen the denon in action and wonder how it compares and if anyone can help me make my choice.



Some discussion of the Oppo 83 vs the Denon 3800 in the Oppo vs Other Blu-Ray Players thread.

The Thread.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...highlight=oppo 


EWL5's video shootout.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post16516623 


Hope that helps you.


----------



## kanish

hello. i am new to blue ray.. i have currently:


Pan 42PZ80U

Denon AVR 1610

Panasonic DV 420-V dvd player


i am not planning going to 7.1 any time soon.


what is a good player to get?


tnx


----------



## dlarkin_dc

Hi all!


I want a Blu-Ray player because the HD On-Demand streaming from my cable co is just not acceptable, and it's the same price as a Blu-Ray rental *or* I could get 720p streaming with some players.


Apart from renting BDs, I have PAL region 2 DVDs and SACDs to play.


I waited for the 2010 players from Panny and Sony. It helped narrow the field for me... but I have a teeny bit to go to making a decision.


I know the 83 is top dog so far (cost/performance) but I'm all for saving upto $300, especially if I'll have to keep my existing PAL/R2 capable player.


My short list:
*Sony S370* $, Streaming, SACD, DLNA in July (maybe?!)
*Oppo 80* $$, SACD (PAL, locked region = no use to me)
*Panny 65* $ Streaming
*Oppo 83* $$$, Streaming, SACD, DLNA, PAL (only any use to me with region broken)
*MOMITSU/Sherwood* $$, region "_variable_", reliability?


What I don't know yet is relative picture quality for BD and DVD upscaling for these players.


As for the Oppo 80, what does "not suitable for large screens" mean? I've only got a 42" Panny plasma.


I'd deeply appreacite anyone who knows these players to let me (and us all) know how they rank against each other!


That'd make my day! Cheers!


Dave


----------



## HTPC4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlarkin_dc* /forum/post/18312268
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> 
> I want a Blu-Ray player because the HD On-Demand streaming from my cable co is just not acceptable, and it's the same price as a Blu-Ray rental *or* I could get 720p streaming with some players.
> 
> 
> Apart from renting BDs, I have PAL region 2 DVDs and SACDs to play.
> 
> 
> I waited for the 2010 players from Panny and Sony. It helped narrow the field for me... but I have a teeny bit to go to making a decision.
> 
> 
> I know the 83 is top dog so far (cost/performance) but I'm all for saving upto $300, especially if I'll have to keep my existing PAL/R2 capable player.
> 
> 
> My short list:
> *Sony S370* $, Streaming, SACD, DLNA in July (maybe?!)
> *Oppo 80* $$, SACD (PAL, locked region = no use to me)
> *Panny 65* $ Streaming
> *Oppo 83* $$$, Streaming, SACD, DLNA, PAL (only any use to me with region broken)
> *MOMITSU/Sherwood* $$, region "_variable_", reliability?
> 
> 
> What I don't know yet is relative picture quality for BD and DVD upscaling for these players.
> 
> 
> As for the Oppo 80, what does "not suitable for large screens" mean? I've only got a 42" Panny plasma.
> 
> 
> I'd deeply appreacite anyone who knows these players to let me (and us all) know how they rank against each other!
> 
> 
> That'd make my day! Cheers!
> 
> 
> Dave



I've owned the oppo 83, LG 570, and Sony 370. Pushed on my Samsung 46" (Series 6).


Far as dvd quality, I could not tell the difference between any of the players... not even a difference from my htpc.... all of them looked darn good. Although, for the extra price, I was highly disappointed in the oppo... I thought it would blow me away. Oppo needs a good firmware release... and might have already had it since I returned it. Hard drive support but only fat32... on a $500 device, that is unacceptable.


Oppo's streaming sucks... you are kinda left to your own devices... better not having anything. No netflix...


LG is terrible... not ready... but will be fixed with firmware. LG did stream 1000% better than the oppo... much better experience with streaming. NTFS hd support.


Sony for $161 at Amazon is an amazing purchase... a steal. But who knows what their streaming will look like... but if you like netflix and a ton of other little channels, the sony has them. Only fat32 on hd as well... but at this price, oh, well. lol


If you want the title of having the "best" get the oppo. If you want a solid player with many features, get the sony.


You might also look at the ps3 in your price range... many people have nice things to say about that player... I've never used one myself.... oh, and the panny seems so "yesterday." I looked hard at that one... but the sony called me....


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlarkin_dc* /forum/post/18312268
> 
> 
> As for the Oppo 80, what does "not suitable for large screens" mean? I've only got a 42" Panny plasma.



See Why does OPPO not recommend this player for home theaters with large screens? 


-Bill


----------



## dlarkin_dc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/18313408
> 
> 
> See Why does OPPO not recommend this player for home theaters with large screens?
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thanks Bill, not just for answering, but also for the FAQs themselves... they're always _the_ "go to" place for answers.


----------



## dlarkin_dc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTPC4Ever* /forum/post/18312611
> 
> 
> I've owned the oppo 83, LG 570, and Sony 370. Pushed on my Samsung 46" (Series 6).
> 
> 
> If you want the title of having the "best" get the oppo. If you want a solid player with many features, get the sony.



Nice setup!


Yeah, I've always found LG firmware buggy, and Samsung hardware buggy.


That the DVD difference is indistinguishable on 83 and 370 is a lightbulb watershed info!
*Sony +1* _(or +2 factoring in the relative prices)_


And how about the SACD pop/clicks Oppo and Sony have. BTW - I'm reading about this in many SACD players (across a wide cost range) and has been going on for a while, and Oppo say it's a hardware issue! Yikes.
*Sony -1 & Oppo -1*


I just came across a Winton round-up table with the 470 and 65...
http://winstonsreviews.com/?p=157 
*Sony +1 Panny -1*

Tallying up:

Sony +1

Oppos -1

Panny -1


Now it seems a no-brainer to try a Sony, if the SACD playback is buggy I'll have to decide what to do then. Thanks for the great help!


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RayChuang* /forum/post/18307644
> 
> 
> Since I just bought a Sony KDL-40EX500 LCD flat panel, I am right now strongly leaning towards getting a Sony BDP-S370 _Blu-ray_ player.
> 
> 
> I've heard it loads quite fast, and is eventually capable to doing streaming video from sources like NetFlix, Amazon, Blockbuster, etc.



The Sony 370 will stream NetFlix and Amazon right now (I stream Netflix over it every night). DLNA support, which would let it connect to a PlayOn server running on a PC, is coming in July.


----------



## civilsavage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/18305180
> 
> 
> What format? AVCHD? There are quite a few that so that, although I don't recall seeing a list. Both OPPO models do.
> 
> 
> -Bill




hi bill and thanks for response. your right i wasnt very clear. please excuse that to my ignorance. here's the situation i need to cure.


i just converted about 20 years of 8mm to dvd and then took those conversions (vob files) over to an external drive. i'm was planning on getting the wife a wdtv for mothers day so she could set in the recliner and flip through vids till her heart was content. but, we also need a blu-ray, so i was hoping that instead of a wdtv or similar we could just latch on to a blu-ray that can do both. so i guess what i'm looking for is a player that can play the vob files without further conversions that also has a decent interface.


thanks


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *civilsavage* /forum/post/18320547
> 
> 
> hi bill and thanks for response. your right i wasnt very clear. please excuse that to my ignorance. here's the situation i need to cure.
> 
> 
> i just converted about 20 years of 8mm to dvd and then took those conversions (vob files) over to an external drive. i'm was planning on getting the wife a wdtv for mothers day so she could set in the recliner and flip through vids till her heart was content. but, we also need a blu-ray, so i was hoping that instead of a wdtv or similar we could just latch on to a blu-ray that can do both. so i guess what i'm looking for is a player that can play the vob files without further conversions that also has a decent interface.
> 
> 
> thanks



I know both of the OPPO models will play VOB files, but they are $289 and $499.


I'm sure other players do as well, but I don't recall seeing a master list of supported media types by model. You might check the JVC models; they use the same decoder chip as OPPO and probably support the same file types.


-Bill


----------



## Zipperfoot

I have the Pioneer Elite BD-05. I love the picture and sound, but it takes forever... to load. I mean I can make a sandwich before the thing is ready to play the movie, no joke.


My son recently purchased the Oppo BD-83. He said the load time is respectable and the sound quality is far superior to the Panasonic DMP BD 55 he replaced.


Here is the question. I have been a fan of Cambridge Audio products, and they have a new player. But once again it appears to be based on the Oppo. To their credit it appears they HAVE made improvements and tweaks and not just rebadged an Oppo. Can anyone tell me from their experience if the Cambridge Audio player would be an upgrade over the Pioneer I have now? and should I consider the Cambridge player over the Oppo?


----------



## HTPC4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *civilsavage* /forum/post/18320547
> 
> 
> hi bill and thanks for response. your right i wasnt very clear. please excuse that to my ignorance. here's the situation i need to cure.
> 
> 
> i just converted about 20 years of 8mm to dvd and then took those conversions (vob files) over to an external drive. i'm was planning on getting the wife a wdtv for mothers day so she could set in the recliner and flip through vids till her heart was content. but, we also need a blu-ray, so i was hoping that instead of a wdtv or similar we could just latch on to a blu-ray that can do both. so i guess what i'm looking for is a player that can play the vob files without further conversions that also has a decent interface.
> 
> 
> thanks



Oppo, LG, and Sony will play your vob files from a hard drive.


The LG and Sony have decent interfaces.


If you have one big vob file, it will work better due to the pauses as the next file is read (only on the hard drive).


Oppo might upstream your vids better... although, I did not see a difference in an oppo, lg or sony... but oppo is "the best."


The Sony 370 is $161... LG 570 is ~$240... the Oppo is $500. Streaming from another computer is easy on the lg... the sony will have this later this summer... oppo you must fend for yourself... but you can stumble through the 50000 page thread on here and figure it out.


----------



## russman70

Looking to pick up a blu ray player and these two seem to be the best within my price range. Is the LG worth the extra $? Thanks.


----------



## Jarrod_38

I'm thinking of picking up my first Blu Ray player, but no know which one to get. I'm thinking of getting the Samsung BD-C5500, or Samsung BD-P1600. I know that the C5500 is the newer model, but what is exactly the difference between the two.


----------



## DarthV

Getting mighty tired of freezing issues with my Samsung 1600, so I'll looking at this year's players. I don't need streaming. I don't need analog out. I have a htpc, so I don't need digital media support. I just want a rock solid and fast player. The 2 choices seem to be the panny 65 and the sony s470 (might as well spend a few $$ and have 3d support over the 370?). Leaning towards the sony more because of speed than anything else. Which of the 2 companies are better at releasing timely firmware updates?


thanks!


----------



## civilsavage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTPC4Ever* /forum/post/18325531
> 
> 
> Oppo, LG, and Sony will play your vob files from a hard drive.
> 
> 
> The LG and Sony have decent interfaces.
> 
> 
> If you have one big vob file, it will work better due to the pauses as the next file is read (only on the hard drive).
> 
> 
> Oppo might upstream your vids better... although, I did not see a difference in an oppo, lg or sony... but oppo is "the best."
> 
> 
> The Sony 370 is $161... LG 570 is ~$240... the Oppo is $500. Streaming from another computer is easy on the lg... the sony will have this later this summer... oppo you must fend for yourself... but you can stumble through the 50000 page thread on here and figure it out.



Thanks for the response. Since you seem to be familar with some of these players i have another question for you. Regarding file size of the VOB files. currently i have about 200 1Gig files. when you said larger VOB files are better are you talkin about larger than 1 Gig? Also, i really wasnt wanting to have multiple folders but rather have all 200 files in one folder where we could just page down and decide which video we want to watch. I have the files name sequentially as 1988-6 through 2009-12 meaning June 1988 through December 2009. Will these players list the files accordingly in the user interface or am i asking for too much?


thanks alot!


----------



## Andy_H

I need some advice on a BD player purchase.


1. I have a few classical SACDs that I would like to play and a number of classical CDs. I like the idea of stereo out on the BDP-83 for my Headphone amp.

2. I have some DVDs and now a few BD's (that I can't play yet).

3. I have a 46" RPTV that is a HD monitor which can do 1080i over DVI (I have a HDMI to DVI cable for the video, and analogue 5.1 audio to let the player do the higher-def audio format decoding since my receiver only has HDMI passthrough.


Does it make sense for me to spend the coin on this player? I don't plan on upgrading the TV for a while (although I'd like a 55-60" someday). I'm aware of the SACD pop issue at track changes which may bother me if I get into a lot of SACD listening, but more of my discs have movement breaks between tracks than not.


Please help me spend my money! Should I consider some other players too?


Thanks!


----------



## Saturn94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andy_H* /forum/post/18330367
> 
> 
> I need some advice on a BD player purchase.
> 
> 
> 1. I have a few classical SACDs that I would like to play and a number of classical CDs. I like the idea of stereo out on the BDP-83 for my Headphone amp.
> 
> 2. I have some DVDs and now a few BD's (that I can't play yet).
> 
> 3. I have a 46" RPTV that is a HD monitor which can do 1080i over DVI (I have a HDMI to DVI cable for the video, and analogue 5.1 audio to let the player do the higher-def audio format decoding since my receiver only has HDMI passthrough.
> 
> 
> Does it make sense for me to spend the coin on this player? I don't plan on upgrading the TV for a while (although I'd like a 55-60" someday). I'm aware of the SACD pop issue at track changes which may bother me if I get into a lot of SACD listening, but more of my discs have movement breaks between tracks than not.
> 
> 
> Please help me spend my money! Should I consider some other players too?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You might also consider the Oppo 80 as well.


----------



## Denophile

maybe the bdp 80 too


----------



## HTPC4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *civilsavage* /forum/post/18328305
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response. Since you seem to be familar with some of these players i have another question for you. Regarding file size of the VOB files. currently i have about 200 1Gig files. when you said larger VOB files are better are you talkin about larger than 1 Gig?



The problem with reading from a hard drive that is fat32 is the file size has to be smaller than 4 gb. Some dvd movies go over 4 gb (unless you compress them, which I will not do). The other issue is that a fat32 partition, only goes to 200 gb. Or at least that is what oppo support told me their drive would read (to be fair, he stated "200 gb was the max they tested"). I don't know... I've never had a need to look into it... so that might not be true, maybe it can be longer.


But of course, you can stream from a computer and get around that 4 gb limitation.



> Quote:
> Also, i really wasnt wanting to have multiple folders but rather have all 200 files in one folder where we could just page down and decide which video we want to watch. I have the files name sequentially as 1988-6 through 2009-12 meaning June 1988 through December 2009. *Will these players list the files accordingly in the user interface or am i asking for too much?*
> 
> thanks alot!



I don't know... don't have that naming convention. Sorry. My educated guess would be they would put them in the proper order on a hd... but it would be best for someone to check for you. I removed the drive from my sony so I can't even check there... I don't even have a fat32 hd formated... too limited.


Actually, I don't like none of these br players and how they pull videos off a hd or the way they stream. Too many limitations... sucks. But I understand, and can roll with it, for now.


----------



## HTPC4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarthV* /forum/post/18326827
> 
> 
> Getting mighty tired of freezing issues with my Samsung 1600, so I'll looking at this year's players. I don't need streaming. I don't need analog out. I have a htpc, so I don't need digital media support. I just want a rock solid and fast player. The 2 choices seem to be the panny 65 and the sony s470 (might as well spend a few $$ and have 3d support over the 370?). Leaning towards the sony more because of speed than anything else. Which of the 2 companies are better at releasing timely firmware updates?
> 
> 
> thanks!



Not sure about support... I'd guess they might be the same... both are okay companies... something goes wrong, they will fix... hard to tell the future though. I purchased the 370 with the promise they will deliver computer streaming in June/july... can't wait to see what they offer.


? on 3d... I'm staying away from first generation 3d. But that is me... the 370 is a nice player... I can't find much fault to it.


----------



## HTPC4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russman70* /forum/post/18325650
> 
> 
> Looking to pick up a blu ray player and these two seem to be the best within my price range. Is the LG worth the extra $? Thanks.



Unless lg has released a firmware update recently, I'd stay away from that disaster. Look down to the LG thread for more info...


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andy_H* /forum/post/18330367
> 
> 
> Does it make sense for me to spend the coin on this player? I don't plan on upgrading the TV for a while (although I'd like a 55-60" someday). I'm aware of the SACD pop issue at track changes which may bother me if I get into a lot of SACD listening, but more of my discs have movement breaks between tracks than not.



The one feature that indicates the BDP-83 instead of the 80 is the dedicated stereo outs with upgraded DACs for use with your headphone amp, since you want to also use the multichannel analog outputs for movies and SACD. The 80 uses the same outputs for L/R Main as it does for L/R stereo (although maybe you could split those between your headphone amp and your AVR if you only listen to 2-channel source material via headphones.). You'll have to decide if that feature alone is worth $200 to you, since I seriously doubt you will be able to see the difference in DVD upscaling on that TV.


OTOH, if a TV upgrade is coming sooner, then it might be worth investing in the 83 now instead of having to upgrade again. (Not that the 80 is a bad upscaler by any means.)


----------



## CZ Eddie

Is there a blu-ray player which will allow me to play recorded Media Center HD files stored on my HTPC's hard drive and also allow for streaming Pandora music?


----------



## jpshook

I currently have a 56" Samsung DLP rear projection (HDMI in), a Onkyo Receiver (no HDMI, 7.1 analog in), Oppo 981HD DVD player and Harmony one remote.


I would like to purchase a blu-ray player that will also replace my 981HD DVD.


Streaming and wifi are nice, but not required or as important as audio/video quality and overrall performance.


DVD upscaling should be at least as good as the 981HD.


With that in mind, which player to buy for less than $300?


I have been looking at the Oppo 80, Panasonic DMP-BD85, LG 550 or 570, Sony BDP-S560 or Sony BDP-N460.


Which one is best for my needs?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpshook* /forum/post/18333930
> 
> 
> I currently have a 56" Samsung DLP rear projection (HDMI in), a Onkyo Receiver (no HDMI, 7.1 analog in), Oppo 981HD DVD player and Harmony one remote.
> 
> 
> I would like to purchase a blu-ray player that will also replace my 981HD DVD.
> 
> 
> Streaming and wifi are nice, but not required or as important as audio/video quality and overrall performance.
> 
> 
> DVD upscaling should be at least as good as the 981HD.
> 
> 
> With that in mind, which player to buy for less than $300?
> 
> 
> I have been looking at the Oppo 80, Panasonic DMP-BD85, LG 550 or 570, Sony BDP-S560 or Sony BDP-N460.
> 
> 
> Which one is best for my needs?



Have a look at Winston's tables starting here: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=63 , as well as the reviews on his main page.


-Bill


----------



## Sleepy8686

Hello all,


My one and only blue-ray player has been the ps3. On doing some reading in a review article from PC world they say the video for playback on ps3 is only middle of the road at best. There were some others listed in the article of interest but some seem hard to find or have already been replaced. So I've decided maybe its time to upgrade and need some help.


things im mainly looking for:


upgraded video from ps3

netflix streaming

networking (streaming video shares)

good upscaling


Trying to stay under $300 if possible.


thanks!


----------



## pronghorn/az

I personally have a Panasonic DMP80 that I love. The newer version is out now the DMP85. It is under $300. But... if you could swing it, the Oppo for $200 more will probably be the only Blu Ray player you will ever have to buy again. That's just my 2 cents.


Jeff


----------



## Q of BanditZ

I was one of the first people in line to buy the Oppo BDP83 when it first came out and I've never looked back to the PS3 for my movie useage.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sleepy8686* /forum/post/18334116
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> 
> My one and only blue-ray player has been the ps3. On doing some reading in a review article from PC world they say the video for playback on ps3 is only middle of the road at best. There were some others listed in the article of interest but some seem hard to find or have already been replaced. So I've decided maybe its time to upgrade and need some help.
> 
> 
> things im mainly looking for:
> 
> 
> upgraded video from ps3
> 
> netflix streaming
> 
> networking (streaming video shares)
> 
> good upscaling
> 
> 
> Trying to stay under $300 if possible.
> 
> 
> thanks!



The PS3's video quality when playing Blu-rays is as good as any player. If the article said different, it's bs. You will see no improvement if you buy a new player. And you already have Netflix and media-center features if you have a PS3.


That leaves upscaling. The PS3 is an average upscaler. You can get better upscaling from several players; I recommend this site for comparisons:
http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=63 


But whether the better upscaling will be worth the investment in a new player is largely a function of the size and quality of your display. On a typical mass-market 42" LCD, for example, you won't see much difference.


----------



## Sleepy8686




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18334187
> 
> 
> The PS3's video quality when playing Blu-rays is as good as any player. If the article said different, it's bs. You will see no improvement if you buy a new player. And you already have Netflix and media-center features if you have a PS3.
> 
> 
> That leaves upscaling. The PS3 is an average upscaler. You can get better upscaling from several players; I recommend this site for comparisons:
> http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=63
> 
> 
> But whether the better upscaling will be worth the investment in a new player is largely a function of the size and quality of your display. On a typical mass-market 42" LCD, for example, you won't see much difference.



Maybe I should have been more specific than just saying "video" the 3 ratings that caught my eye were:


color quality

detail

brightness and contrast


all were rated at "good" on a scale of good,very good,superior. also did rate upscaling as "fair" and this is mostly for playback on a 42" Panasonic plasma.


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

I have to go with the above poster RDCLARK. I own many players including the PS3. It's BD PQ is as good as any, I'd even rate it's scaling of SD-DVD as good and I own one of the highest rated SD-DVD scaling players out there.


Now, I never really got the PS3 to be what I wanted in the theater as far as automation goes, so I still use stand alone players there and can understand somebody wanting to do that regardless of any PQ or audio feature defferences.


----------



## pronghorn/az

In terms of performance the Oppo or the Panasonic will blow away a PS3. And before you PS3 people get your feathers up, it's my and many people I know that owned a PS3 and "upgraded". When it comes to Blu Ray playback the Oppo is your best buy hands down, if you have the extra money.


Jeff


----------



## RMSMT

Hi

I am about to decide for one of these Players. Can someone with experience tell me what is the best since the price in my country is the same(around 2000 Euros)?

Tank you


----------



## CottyGee

Howdy.


I need help finding Blu-ray players with both:
*Onboard decoding* (for everything except Dolby Digital and Dolby Pro Logic II which my receiver can handle)

*5.1 analog output* (at least)

I know the OPPO 80 does this, but I'd like to consider cheaper options as well. I'm having trouble finding players that I can mate with my circa 1998 Denon AVR-3200. And my brand spankin' new dual Epik Empires NEED some DTS-HD Master Audio!


Any tips on finding models that do both onboard decoding and have at least 5.1 analog output I can hook up to my AVR-3200?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CottyGee* /forum/post/18335549
> 
> 
> Howdy.
> 
> 
> I need help finding Blu-ray players with both:
> *Onboard decoding* (for everything except Dolby Digital and Dolby Pro Logic II which my receiver can handle)
> 
> *5.1 analog output* (at least)
> 
> I know the OPPO 80 does this, but I'd like to consider cheaper options as well. I'm having trouble finding players that I can mate with my circa 1998 Denon AVR-3200. And my brand spankin' new dual Epik Empires NEED some DTS-HD Master Audio!
> 
> 
> Any tips on finding models that do both onboard decoding and have at least 5.1 analog output I can hook up to my AVR-3200?



Check the table in the first post here: Bluray Player Audio Support Comparison Chart .


-Bill


----------



## CottyGee

Thx for the reply. Actually, I had looked there earlier and didn't know exactly what I should be looking for. Am I looking for the info in Column "G" - Max # Channels, Analog?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CottyGee* /forum/post/18335549
> 
> 
> Howdy.
> 
> 
> I need help finding Blu-ray players with both:
> *Onboard decoding* (for everything except Dolby Digital and Dolby Pro Logic II which my receiver can handle)
> *5.1 analog output* (at least)
> 
> I know the OPPO 80 does this, but I'd like to consider cheaper options as well. I'm having trouble finding players that I can mate with my circa 1998 Denon AVR-3200. And my brand spankin' new dual Epik Empires NEED some DTS-HD Master Audio!
> 
> 
> Any tips on finding models that do both onboard decoding and have at least 5.1 analog output I can hook up to my AVR-3200?



The table linked by Bill is a good place to start, but some newer players from Oppo and Panasonic and Sony, at least, are still missing.


IMO, the Oppo BDP-80 at $290 is actually a bargain for buyers who need analog multichannel, although I must say I might be a little disappointed in its rudimentary setup options (only one crossover frequency, which must be applied to all speakers, for example) if I needed to use them. Fortunately I don't, so I've been very happy with the player.


Other players aren't much better in this regard.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CottyGee* /forum/post/18335821
> 
> 
> Thx for the reply. Actually, I had looked there earlier and didn't know exactly what I should be looking for. Am I looking for the info in Column "G" - Max # Channels, Analog?



Yes, for 5.1/7.1 analog output.


For decoding of the various codecs you will want orange (=decode) or green (=decode or stream).


-Bill


----------



## lennon_68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CottyGee* /forum/post/18335549
> 
> 
> Howdy.
> 
> 
> I need help finding Blu-ray players with both:
> *Onboard decoding* (for everything except Dolby Digital and Dolby Pro Logic II which my receiver can handle)
> 
> *5.1 analog output* (at least)
> 
> I know the OPPO 80 does this, but I'd like to consider cheaper options as well. I'm having trouble finding players that I can mate with my circa 1998 Denon AVR-3200. And my brand spankin' new dual Epik Empires NEED some DTS-HD Master Audio!
> 
> 
> Any tips on finding models that do both onboard decoding and have at least 5.1 analog output I can hook up to my AVR-3200?



A popular option for someone in your position has been the Pioneer BDP-320. Mostly because it offers excellent PQ and SQ, great DVD upscaling, 7.1 preouts, internal decoding, and has been discounted greatly lately (down from $400 retail to being available several places for $170 shipped). The only downsides are that it doesn't do Netflix (or much of anything for streaming) and is much slower at loading discs than the Oppo.


----------



## CottyGee

TYVM lennon_68! Now to see if I can scare one up local so I can pick it up on the way home to scratch my itch that's been drivin' me NUTS NUTS NUTS since Tue nite when I tried (and tried and tried and tried) to play "9" on the cheap-o Magnavox Blu-ray we bought a coupla weeks ago for the bedroom TV...


----------



## JOHNnDENVER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pronghorn/az* /forum/post/18334561
> 
> 
> In terms of performance the Oppo or the Panasonic will blow away a PS3. And before you PS3 people get your feathers up, it's my and many people I know that owned a PS3 and "upgraded". When it comes to Blu Ray playback the Oppo is your best buy hands down, if you have the extra money.
> 
> 
> Jeff



Hmm it seems just as good as my Panasonic BD35 in serious side by side scrutinization on Blu-ray media.... Terms like Blow away don't apply either, of that I am sure. Your talking about imrpovements most people could never see.


----------



## jpshook

Will the Oppo 80's DVD upscaling be as good as my current 981HD or should I be looking at a Panny or Sony? I really cannot afford the Oppo 83...


----------



## techowiz

Looking at a Magnavox NB500MG9 and a Philips BDP 5010 blue ray player.

Any input as to which is the better "budget" player??


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpshook* /forum/post/18336322
> 
> 
> Will the Oppo 80's DVD upscaling be as good as my current 981HD or should I be looking at a Panny or Sony? I really cannot afford the Oppo 83...



I find the BDP-80 to be sharper than the 981, but not so much as to seem artificial. It is as least as good as other players in the under $300 range.


-Bill


----------



## JMWhite

Well, I read about 30 pages here, and decided to just throw out the question.


I have a mid-90's vintage Yama DSP-A3090 AVR. No HDMI. I'll settle (for now) for 5.1 lossy optical. The TV is a Panny 50" plasma, a few years old.


Top priorities are:


Blu-ray PQ, DVD up conversion, loading speed, Netflix, Pandora. I'd like the BD to also be a multi-media, and play my mp3s via a built hd, or USB connected device.


I have only wireless G, so would probably want to upgrade to N to support wireless.


I am looking at PS3, Panny BD65/85, Sony S570.


Will the PS3 up-convert as nicely as the Panny or Sony BDs?


Thanks for any advice or thoughts,

JWhite


----------



## jpshook

What reasons would you say the Oppo bdp-80 is better than the Panasonic dmp-bd85k?


Anything significant enough to justify $50 more for the Oppo that doesn't have wi-fi or any streaming service?











Don't get me wrong, I love Oppo products and have been extremely impressed with their customer service and excellent performance of my 981 DVD player...


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpshook* /forum/post/18337366
> 
> 
> What reasons would you say the Oppo bdp-80 is better than the Panasonic dmp-bd85k?
> 
> 
> Anything significant enough to justify $50 more for the Oppo that doesn't have wi-fi or any streaming service?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love Oppo products and have been extremely impressed with their customer service and excellent performance of my 981 DVD player...



I'm not familiar with the Panasonic. Try http://winstonsreviews.com/ for test results and features that are important to you.


-Bill


----------



## crakarjax

Hey guys, what's the best blu-ray player that I can get for less than $200? Let's make that $250 and assume I can actually get it for less than $200.


1) High def PQ

2) Disc support (and loading times)

3) Ability to send TrueHD and DTS-HD to my receiver


I've been waiting for something cheaper with streaming, but I finally got my xbox set up to the point where I don't need streaming from a blu-ray player. Suggestions?


----------



## HTPC4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crakarjax* /forum/post/18340041
> 
> 
> Hey guys, what's the best blu-ray player that I can get for less than $200? Let's make that $250 and assume I can actually get it for less than $200.
> 
> 
> 1) High def PQ
> 
> 2) Disc support (and loading times)
> 
> 3) Ability to send TrueHD and DTS-HD to my receiver
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for something cheaper with streaming, but I finally got my xbox set up to the point where I don't need streaming from a blu-ray player. Suggestions?



I'm happy with the Sony 370... it was $161 (shipped) from amazon. they will update to streaming in June/July of this year... runs off a hard drive, even if fat32.


Overall, I'm had oppo 83, lg 570 and this player. This player I kept... and even if they had all been the same price, I'd kept this one as well. It has more features than oppo and works MUCH better than the LG. Although, I'm sure a firmware will boost the LG.


----------



## pronghorn/az




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crakarjax* /forum/post/18340041
> 
> 
> Hey guys, what's the best blu-ray player that I can get for less than $200? Let's make that $250 and assume I can actually get it for less than $200.
> 
> 
> 1) High def PQ
> 
> 2) Disc support (and loading times)
> 
> 3) Ability to send TrueHD and DTS-HD to my receiver
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for something cheaper with streaming, but I finally got my xbox set up to the point where I don't need streaming from a blu-ray player. Suggestions?



I guess it would depend on what your preferences are. I could point you to the the Panny DMP65 or 85 (I have the DMP80 last years model) which are highly rated. Load times have been a hot bed for decussion here and it all depends at least to me how paitent you happen to be. I simply turn on the player, open the disc and pull it out, and then I press the open tray button and wa-la! It opens right away. Load times vary per disc but avg would be in my estimate 15ish or more seconds when the tray closes.


Jeff


----------



## northman11

I have read a ton of the posts in this thread and I'm nowhere close to making an educated buying decision. I need to buy my first BD player and am a little overwhelmed with the choices. I'm looking for a player that:


1) Will not have any issues with my Pioneer 9040 AVR, either Samsung 63B590 or Panasonic 65V10 (haven't decided yet), and 5.1 speaker setup

2) Is wifi capable to allow for streaming HD content (i.e. Netflix) - haven't used this but would imagine that it would be really convenient

3) Decent upconversion for my existing non-BD collection of movies

4) Would like to spend $300 or less. Would be willing to spend more on a PS3 if it will solve my problems (I already have a Xbox 360)


Any suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## yin

Well since I have a external video processor, I was thinking if it makes a difference in the picture quality if I connected a PS3 or a OPPO 83.


----------



## RMSMT

No naswer to my thread but no problem, yesterday i was watching the Denon 4010 and the Pioneer BDP-LX91...poor Denon. The Pioneer smokes it...


----------



## scotp94

I just bought a Panasonic tc-p65v10 and I love it! I currently own a samsung 3600 blu ray player that is hooked up to the tv via hdmi. My question is should I get the panasonic bmp 85 to go with my tv? I dont have a hdmi receiver so i have analog hooked up to receiver. Is the panny a better player? what would be the advantages or disadvantages?


----------



## Denophile

probably few advantages or disadvantages. id get a hdmi avr if I had some change burning a hole in my pocket







if it were me i dont see much reason to change bdp's in your situation. congrats on the shiny new tv!!


----------



## scotp94

Ya, I was kind of thinking the same thing. Acually I think my best bet would be get a HDMI receiver but I have a B&K AVR 307 and I love that too. I know its an awsome receiver but would hate to part ways with it. Ill get a new one some day then I think Ill get a OPPO 83 Blu ray player. I need to make it worth the upgrade and I dont think switching to Panasonic would be.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yin* /forum/post/18345239
> 
> 
> Well since I have a external video processor, I was thinking if it makes a difference in the picture quality if I connected a PS3 or a OPPO 83.



Well, the PS3 doesn't have a source-direct mode, so you can't bypass its own video processor. The Oppo does. But for source-direct, look at the Oppo BDP-80 also; it's $200 cheaper than the 83.


It won't matter for Blu-ray. The question is whether your processor upscales better than the player.


----------



## northman11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *northman11* /forum/post/18344179
> 
> 
> I have read a ton of the posts in this thread and I'm nowhere close to making an educated buying decision. I need to buy my first BD player and am a little overwhelmed with the choices. I'm looking for a player that:
> 
> 
> 1) Will not have any issues with my Pioneer 9040 AVR, either Samsung 63B590 or Panasonic 65V10 (haven't decided yet), and 5.1 speaker setup
> 
> 2) Is wifi capable to allow for streaming HD content (i.e. Netflix) - haven't used this but would imagine that it would be really convenient
> 
> 3) Decent upconversion for my existing non-BD collection of movies
> 
> 4) Would like to spend $300 or less. Would be willing to spend more on a PS3 if it will solve my problems (I already have a Xbox 360)
> 
> 
> Any suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated.



I just found out that I should be getting my tv in a week so I need to make a decision on a BD player in the next few days. Would some of you guys mind chiming in if you have moment or two?


----------



## rwestley

I feel that the best choices are the Oppo players. The BDP83 might be out of your price range at $500. The BDP80 is a good alternative as long as you set in not over 50 inches.


These players do not offer streaming but they do nearly everything else.


----------



## yin

thanks for your info

I did not know that"Well, the PS3 doesn't have a source-direct mode, so you can't bypass its own video processor" o.k so I will have to look into buying a Oppo, because my external processor is definitely better than that what the standalone players have.


----------



## northman11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley* /forum/post/18347235
> 
> 
> I feel that the best choices are the Oppo players. The BDP83 might be out of your price range at $500. The BDP80 is a good alternative as long as you set in not over 50 inches.
> 
> 
> These players do not offer streaming but they do nearly everything else.



I read some reviews on the BDP83 and it appears to be a highly regarded player, especially for the upconversion of my standard dvd collection. It lacks a wifi connection though so no Netflix streaming for BD movie rentals.


Newbie question here - Could my Xbox 360 handle 1080 movie streaming? I have never used this function due to the fact that I am just now jumping into the 1080 world with the new tv purchase. If it can, then most of my needs would be handled with the BDP83.


----------



## CottyGee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lennon_68* /forum/post/18335946
> 
> 
> A popular option for someone in your position has been the Pioneer BDP-320. Mostly because it offers excellent PQ and SQ, great DVD upscaling, 7.1 preouts, internal decoding, and has been discounted greatly lately (down from $400 retail to being available several places for $170 shipped). The only downsides are that it doesn't do Netflix (or much of anything for streaming) and is much slower at loading discs than the Oppo.



Thanks for the specific recommendation! Ended up ordering this yesterday from 6th ave. Saved 6% w/ coupon code "BONUSBUY" and shipping was included! Outstanding value, it seems. Can't wait to REALLY demo my dual Epik Empires!


----------



## Sybaris

So many choices










My set-up so far is Panasonic TCP58V10 and Yamaha YSP-5100.


I have some old DVD's, HD DVD's and will purchase Blu-ray discs after I get a player. I have some home-made DVD's and will probably be making more as I'm in the middle of converting old VHS to DVD. For compatibility I'm thinking I should go with a Panny player but then they have a half dozen players to choose from. Help please.


thanks.


----------



## sher

Will be getting the Panny P54G25 and will be getting my first blu-ray player. Before I'd decided on the TV, the installer suggested getting an Onkyo Tx-Sr607 receiver, and a Sammy BDP-1600, but now that I know I'm going with Panny TV, should I be leaning towards a Panny BDP?


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sher* /forum/post/18353553
> 
> 
> Will be getting the Panny P54G25 and will be getting my first blu-ray player. Before I'd decided on the TV, the installer suggested getting an Onkyo Tx-Sr607 receiver, and a Sammy BDP-1600, but now that I know I'm going with Panny TV, should I be leaning towards a Panny BDP?



i would.

samsuck bdps traditionally have too many issues.


----------



## woaiyichang

I want to buy a Blu-ray player which should also be able to play standard DVDs and CDs.But I am really at sea since there are so many choices.Any suggestions?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sher* /forum/post/18353553
> 
> 
> Will be getting the Panny P54G25 and will be getting my first blu-ray player. Before I'd decided on the TV, the installer suggested getting an Onkyo Tx-Sr607 receiver, and a Sammy BDP-1600, but now that I know I'm going with Panny TV, should I be leaning towards a Panny BDP?



Not because of the Panny TV. Panasonic makes excellent players and Samsungs are not well received here. You should choose a player based on its strengths and features. The one advantage of matching brands is in control systems. But, nothing a good universal remote can't more than match.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *woaiyichang* /forum/post/18353761
> 
> 
> I want to buy a Blu-ray player which should also be able to play standard DVDs and CDs.But I am really at sea since there are so many choices.Any suggestions?



You need to be more specific on your needs.


----------



## twwen2

I've been looking for a blu-ray player that can handle MKV files (from a usb HDD or over a network) and have come up with two options so far:


1) Dune BD Prime 3.0

2) Oppo BD-80/BD-83


However, having read through some of the threads it seems MKV playback is a bit iffy, especially on some of the other network players/streamers.


All of my MKVs are full HD blu-ray rips, containing either AVC (h264) or VC-1 along with TrueHD, DTSMA or LPCM. So it goes without saying that they're all 20GB+ and high bit-rate. I would like the ability to bitstream HD audio via HDMI, but also the option to decode to analogue (5.1 or 7.1). Can anyone comment on these two options, or offer other suggestions?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## BritInVA

I've had a Samsung BD-P1500 for last couple of years and was recently lucky to get a full refund under a warrenty ($388).


My current PJ (Panasonic AE900U) is only 720P and AVR (Denon AVR2807) does not decode the lossless audio..... I don't see changing those for at least 2 years (unless they fail).


For a replacement Blu-ray player I've been looking at the OPPO BDP-83 but starting to think this is just overkill for my needs. The SACD audio is not a requirement.


For my needs I need a player that reliably plays Blu-rays (the Samsung had tendancy to freeze/stutter), decode the lossless audio, pass over HDMI, good upscaling of DVD (but I also have Oppo OPD971H which does a pretty good job).


All of the above can be done by players at a lot less that $500.


Netflix streaming might be nice, but not a deal breaker and being DLNA/3D ready would be good too.


So I'm starting to lean towards the Sony S470 which can do all of what I need now (plus will have DLNA & 3D added in Summer).


I'll be looking to buy 2 more players in June for kids room (If they keep grades up) so thinking I could always give them the Sony S470 and get something else for the Theatre then if I feel need.


Appreciate any thoughts or recommendations of other players I should consider?


----------



## sher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/18353810
> 
> 
> Not because of the Panny TV. Panasonic makes excellent players and Samsungs are not well received here. You should choose a player based on its strengths and features. The one advantage of matching brands is in control systems. But, nothing a good universal remote can't more than match.



Thanks.


I'll probably have a harmony, but if the sammy is not well received and i'm getting a viera cast wifi type panny, what blu-ray would you suggest?


thanks for your patience.


----------



## crakarjax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twwen2* /forum/post/18354582
> 
> 
> I've been looking for a blu-ray player that can handle MKV files ...Can anyone comment on these two options, or offer other suggestions?



I've been streaming 1080p BDrips at full quality in mkv format to my Xbox 360 with Windows Media Center + Divx7 for a while now, it works really well. You have to use AC3 for the audio format though, or you won't get 5.1. Alos, I suggest wireless-N if you aren't in wire range.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BritInVA* /forum/post/18354822
> 
> 
> I'll be looking to buy 2 more players in June for kids room (If they keep grades up) ... Appreciate any thoughts or recommendations of other players I should consider?



My thought is to not put a TV in your kids' room. I got straight A's when I was a kid but missed out on a lot of nice summer days outdoors because I was busy playing Sega in my bedroom. I feel that a good appreciation of the outdoors is very underrated.


----------



## crakarjax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTPC4Ever* /forum/post/18340496
> 
> 
> I'm happy with the Sony 370... it was $161 (shipped) from amazon. they will update to streaming in June/July of this year... runs off a hard drive, even if fat32.
> 
> 
> Overall, I'm had oppo 83, lg 570 and this player. This player I kept... and even if they had all been the same price, I'd kept this one as well. It has more features than oppo and works MUCH better than the LG. Although, I'm sure a firmware will boost the LG.



Thanks for the feedback. The 470 is only $30 more, is there a specific reason you didn't go for that one?


----------



## BritInVA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crakarjax* /forum/post/18355168
> 
> 
> My thought is to not put a TV in your kids' room. I got straight A's when I was a kid but missed out on a lot of nice summer days outdoors because I was busy playing Sega in my bedroom. I feel that a good appreciation of the outdoors is very underrated.



What has this got to do with advice on Blu-ray player?


I don't need a parenting lesson both my kids are already getting straight A's, both in Honors classes and my eldest has GPA of 4.13


----------



## sher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sher* /forum/post/18355054
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> I'll probably have a harmony, but if the sammy is not well received and i'm getting a viera cast wifi type panny, what blu-ray would you suggest?
> 
> 
> thanks for your patience.



Again???

any suggestions on Blu-ray players if not the sammy?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sher* /forum/post/18356122
> 
> 
> Again???
> 
> any suggestions on Blu-ray players if not the sammy?



What criteria and features are important to you?


-Bill


----------



## rcoreyd

Hey guys, so now that I've ordered my new HDTV I want to get a Blu-Ray player to go with it. I really want to stay in the $100-130 dollar range... I don't need any bells or whistles. I just want a basic player with good picture quality, decent load times, and good DVD playback. I've been looking at the Sony BDP-S360, is that a good player? Any other suggestions? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## metalmaker1

Alright just bought a 42 inch Panasonic G25, good deal on electronics expo with a 5% promo code i found online shipped for about 1,000. Now Ive been looking at blue ray players, first question, if i bought a 3d blue ray player would i also need a 3d TV? and could anyone recommend one. Other question i don't need netflix streaming, wifi or anything of the nature, i just need it to play blue rays and good DVD up scaling. price is not that much of a issue. Suggestions? I just hate paying for all this stuff i don't need.


----------



## crakarjax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BritInVA* /forum/post/18355245
> 
> 
> What has this got to do with advice on Blu-ray player?
> 
> 
> I don't need a parenting lesson both my kids are already getting straight A's, both in Honors classes and my eldest has GPA of 4.13



If you re-read my comment, you'll notice that my point was that regardless of grades, there are other drawbacks to having media in your kids' bedrooms. For instance, there have been numerous studies concluding that families with one main media location tend to be closer than those with disparate locations throughout the home.


Hey don't blame me, my wife is a psychology type. I got if from her... didn't mean to ruffle your feathers, but there are many more indicators to a kid's well-being than just grades.


----------



## BritInVA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crakarjax* /forum/post/18358036
> 
> 
> Hey don't blame me, my wife is a psychology type. I got if from her... didn't mean to ruffle your feathers, but there are many more indicators to a kid's well-being than just grades.




If I want parenting advice I'll log into the Dr Phil forum.....but as I'm in AVS Forum maybe we can stick to questions being asked.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BritInVA* /forum/post/18355245
> 
> 
> my eldest has GPA of 4.13



Mine has a 4.14


----------



## Jeratt

Or do most of them do this? This will be my first Blu-Ray player so sorry if it's a newb question. I'll also need it to be able to put out DTS-MA and True Dolby HD but I believe most if not all do this(please let me know if I'm wrong though)


Edit: K I just found out that some players can play mkv files directly from usb sticks so I guess throw that in the requirement list as well


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeratt* /forum/post/18358838
> 
> 
> Or do most of them do this? This will be my first Blu-Ray player so sorry if it's a newb question. I'll also need it to be able to put out DTS-MA and True Dolby HD but I believe most if not all do this(please let me know if I'm wrong though)
> 
> 
> Edit: K I just found out that some players can play mkv files directly from usb sticks so I guess throw that in the requirement list as well



It's a common feature, but I have not seen a list of players.


-Bill


----------



## BritInVA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18358714
> 
> 
> Mine has a 4.14



Does yours have TV in bedroom and going to be delinquents like mine are going to be


----------



## defuentes

Hi people; I need some help, I'm looking for a new Blu Ray player, I used to have a Panasonic BD30 but I decided to upgrade and got the chance to sell that one with a good deal.


So, I'm going to use it exclusively for Blu Ray playback (no SD-DVD up-scaling, I have an Oppo 983H for that), and will connect it trough HDMI. My main concerns are video/audio quality (best possible), and here's the tricky part, been able to play multi region Blu Ray discs, A, B & C. I can live without mkv playback, internet connection, etc.


What do you recommend?

Thank you.


----------



## Andy_H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18358714
> 
> 
> Mine has a 4.14



That's kind of funny... when I was in school the GPA didn't go past 4.0... is that what they mean by grade inflation?


----------



## strikesystems

but just realized it doesn't have WIFI!?! I guess I assumed this option would be on most the new models - but what do I know. Ethernet will be really hard to fish from another room.


I like the streaming features and was set on a sony and this hit my price range of $200 or less. So can any of you make a suggestion near this price that does have these features and WIFI? Thanks in advance...

Peter


----------



## strikesystems

OK i found the S570, I guess thats the direction I'm going to go in for the wifi. Sorry I got so scrambled with all different makes and models I posted the above question without thinking and researching first. My bad.


----------



## KERMIE

If I am looking for the best to use full HD sound 7.1. Which player has this going on.


Thanks


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KERMIE* /forum/post/18362475
> 
> 
> If I am looking for the best to use full HD sound 7.1. Which player has this going on.
> 
> 
> Thanks



7.1 analog? Price range? There is no upper limit in the audiophile market.


-Bill


----------



## KERMIE

Through HDMI 1.3


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KERMIE* /forum/post/18362475
> 
> 
> If I am looking for the best to use full HD sound 7.1. Which player has this going on. Thanks



If you have an HDMI-audio capable AVR/processor that can decode DTS-MA and Dolby TrueHD, and/or process multichannel LPCM, nearly any current player will give optimal results. The quality of the sound will be determined by your amplification and particularly your speakers.


If you don't have such processing, the discussion becomes much more complex and you will need to post a specific description of your system and your needs, probably in the "Help Me Choose" thread where these posts will undoubtedly be moved shortly.


----------



## KERMIE

Do you get better TrueHD-DTS-MA 7.1 through analog or HDMI?


----------



## crakarjax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andy_H* /forum/post/18360291
> 
> 
> That's kind of funny... when I was in school the GPA didn't go past 4.0... is that what they mean by grade inflation?



In honors classes, you can get a 5.0... basically you get an automatic +1.0 for honors courses. A pretty good deal if you ask me!


----------



## edorr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KERMIE* /forum/post/18362475
> 
> 
> If I am looking for the best to use full HD sound 7.1. Which player has this going on.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Up until very recently conventional wisdom was that over HDMI audio does not get any better than using a standard Oppo 83, so no need to spend any more $$$ on a HDMI transport. However, recently a report has come in (one datapoint only) of the new Theta Compli ($3K) sounding substantially better than the Oppo over HDMI. Ayre has one in development that should beat the Compli (see Ayre thread on this forum)


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KERMIE* /forum/post/18362680
> 
> 
> Do you get better TrueHD-DTS-MA 7.1 through analog or HDMI?



HDMI, in almost all cases. Modern AVRs and pre/pros have much more sophisticated processing -- room equalization, bass management, speaker timing, 5.1->7.1 synthesis, etc. -- that no player can match. And few (always expensive) processors can apply that to their analog inputs. So if your processor can manage audio via HDMI, that's your solution right there.


----------



## crakarjax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edorr* /forum/post/18362764
> 
> 
> Up until very recently conventional wisdom was that over HDMI audio does not get any better than using a standard Oppo 83, so no need to spend any more $$$ on a HDMI transport. However, recently a report has come in (one datapoint only) of the new Theta Compli ($3K) sounding substantially better than the Oppo over HDMI. Ayre has one in development that should beat the Compli (see Ayre thread on this forum)



That makes no sense unless I am missing something; HDMI is a digital communications bus, and unless something is very wrong with a unit they should all be sending the exact same data, straight from disc. Even decoding streams like True HD should be a deterministic function, so there seems to be no reason that one player would be any better than another for audio. Furthermore, if you spend that kind of cash on a player you would probably have a receiver capable of decoding the bitsreams itself instead of letting the player do it. Am I missing something there?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KERMIE* /forum/post/18362475
> 
> 
> If I am looking for the best to use full HD sound 7.1. Which player has this going on.
> 
> 
> Thanks


 THIS Goldmund Eidos is the best, hands down. You'll need THIS HDMI cable to go with it.


----------



## edorr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crakarjax* /forum/post/18363489
> 
> 
> That makes no sense unless I am missing something; HDMI is a digital communications bus, and unless something is very wrong with a unit they should all be sending the exact same data, straight from disc. Even decoding streams like True HD should be a deterministic function, so there seems to be no reason that one player would be any better than another for audio. Furthermore, if you spend that kind of cash on a player you would probably have a receiver capable of decoding the bitsreams itself instead of letting the player do it. Am I missing something there?



I made no reference to where the decoding was done (player or SSP). Also, I am just relaying that someone, somewhere found his Compli to sound better then his Oppo over HDMI. I have no opinion as to whether or not he (or anyone else that hears any difference between source components over HDMI) is delusional. I would be very cautious with the bits are bits theory though (this theory had a lot of proponents in the early days of CD....).


----------



## Rogus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18364113
> 
> THIS Goldmund Eidos is the best, hands down. You'll need THIS HDMI cable to go with it.



Thanks for the advice. I have been wanting to get something like this for my kid's bedroom.


----------



## crakarjax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edorr* /forum/post/18364728
> 
> 
> I would be very cautious with the bits are bits theory though (this theory had a lot of proponents in the early days of CD....).



That's a different scenario; CD players actually have digital-to-analog conversion components(DACs), which vary in quality. Blu-Ray player almost exclusively just push straight data bits over HDMI. Only the components that convert from digital to analog have any impact on the audio traveling across HDMI. Whoever said that they heard a difference may have had some confounding variables in their setup.


----------



## edorr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crakarjax* /forum/post/18365160
> 
> 
> That's a different scenario; CD players actually have digital-to-analog conversion components(DACs), which vary in quality. Blu-Ray player almost exclusively just push straight data bits over HDMI. Only the components that convert from digital to analog have any impact on the audio traveling across HDMI. Whoever said that they heard a difference may have had some confounding variables in their setup.



The same theory could be applied to bits traveling over coax S/DIF into a DAC in a CD applications (this is what I had in mind). I can personally attest to the fact that digital transports for CD make a difference. Some companies are building $20K+ digital transports - they cannot be all targeting the audiophile sucker market - something is probably there.


The difference is S/DIF is synchronous and HDMI is asynchronous, so you can probably theorize over HDMI there is no difference (i.e. bits are bits). I have found theory to be a very unreliable predictor of actual sound quality - and without hearing a few units side by side myself I would never make the categorical claim HDMI transports should all sound the same.


----------



## Jeratt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeratt* /forum/post/18358838
> 
> 
> Or do most of them do this? This will be my first Blu-Ray player so sorry if it's a newb question. I'll also need it to be able to put out DTS-MA and True Dolby HD but I believe most if not all do this(please let me know if I'm wrong though)
> 
> 
> Edit: K I just found out that some players can play mkv files directly from usb sticks so I guess throw that in the requirement list as well






Does this even exist?


----------



## ewards71

I am wanting to buy two Blu Ray players in the next few weeks . . . One for myself and one for my dad and I would like some suggestions to guide me in the right direction.


I have a new Panasonic G10 46" (love it) and am looking at the DMP-BD65 and will be linking into the network (wired, not wireless) . . . I have nothing fancy for audio yet, just feeding the Plasma with an HDMI cable for now.


My dad has an older Mitsubishi 57" DLP and has a simple tuner with two speakers, nothing surround, nothing fancy. I am thinking a Panasonic DMP-BD45 for him cause he will not be wired or wireless. just HDMI into the TV . . . hope he can tie in to the amp to push the sound through his speakers . . . he is a concert buff and has a Tom Petty Blu Ray and I kinda wanna get him started with something simple . . .


Any suggestions ? Good to go ? Turn around and save my money ?


Thanx

Eric


----------



## Cataphract

I have been comparing the two players and can't figure out what is different between the two? I mean even on sony's website when i compared the two, not a single feature was different.


I don't understand then the reason for the price difference.


Also, no where do they specify whether either of the two will do DD+ and DTS HD MA. Can't find solid information on whether these players will decode those two formats.


Anyone have a clue about that?


I was almost going to go with the N-460 but since the price is the same for 370 and 470 (more or less by $ 20), the only thing stopping me is the confusion on the above audio formats.


Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HTPC4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cataphract* /forum/post/18365951
> 
> 
> I have been comparing the two players and can't figure out what is different between the two? I mean even on sony's website when i compared the two, not a single feature was different.
> 
> 
> I don't understand then the reason for the price difference.
> 
> 
> Also, no where do they specify whether either of the two will do DD+ and DTS HD MA. Can't find solid information on whether these players will decode those two formats.
> 
> 
> Anyone have a clue about that?
> 
> 
> I was almost going to go with the N-460 but since the price is the same for 370 and 470 (more or less by $ 20), the only thing stopping me is the confusion on the above audio formats.
> 
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated.



Basically, the 470 will allow 3d in the future (maybe this summer???).


I went with the 370, and love it... I'll pickup a 2nd or 3rd gen 3d br player and TV... let guinea pigs demo the 1st gen products first.


The 370 is still $161 at amazon... cheap entry for a great player.


----------



## alexb76

I am looking for a basic, easy to operate, bluray player for parents.


They don't need any bells and whistles, just a player that plays DVDs, Blu-ray, and mp3/mpeg4 files. The only other thing I can think of, would be a relaitvely speedy performance as they're older and may not be as patient.


I know most of the higher end players, and that's not what I am looking for... hence asking if anyone knows of a good solid entry-level bluray player?


Thanks


----------



## jesyjames

So if all I am concerned about is audio/picture quality for Blu-ray playback, as well as speed... what would you recommend around 200?


I was considering the Oppo 83 but given that all I care about are blu-rays that seems unneccesary, unless the quality would be that much better, but sounds like it's fairly identical across units.


I currently have a Panasonic BD-35 and an original PS3.


Main reason for switching is speed and my bd-35 has started to flake out on me more often than not.


----------



## DeeKaye07

OK...if I had to choose one of the following, which one is best, and why?


Sony BDP-S370

Sony BDP-S570

Samsung BDC6500

Panasonic DMP-BD85K


I do want something that is at least Internet connectible, WiFi ready or WiFi included; 3D isn't an important factor, however. (I guess it would be nice to have but it's not a deal-breaker if it's not included.) I'm hoping to keep the price to less than or right around $250.


I've been reading about Blu-ray players for a couple of weeks now and the more I read, the harder it's getting for me to decide.







Any input would sure be welcome.


TIA,

DGK


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jesyjames* /forum/post/18366252
> 
> 
> so if all i am concerned about is audio/picture quality for blu-ray playback, as well as speed... What would you recommend around 200?
> 
> 
> I was considering the oppo 83 but given that all i care about are blu-rays that seems unneccesary, unless the quality would be that much better, but sounds like it's fairly identical across units.
> 
> 
> I currently have a panasonic bd-35 and an original ps3.
> 
> 
> Main reason for switching is speed and my bd-35 has started to flake out on me more often than not.



jvc xv-bp1


----------



## audiomagnate

If you really dislike your parents you could get them a Samsung.


----------



## inktomite

My panasonic 50G25 comes in a week and I'm ecstatic to replace my 2000 model year 50" tosh rptv. yay


I'm also excited about the acquisition of a blu ray player to pair up with the 50G25. Any suggestions? Should I stick with a Panasonic for viera-link capability? Should I be worried about DVD upconversion (i think the tv does this)? I figure I won't need Netflix, etc since this TV supports it. Any guidance would be helpful.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stew4msu

You'll need to be more specific in what you're looking for in a BD player.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inktomite* /forum/post/18366559
> 
> 
> My panasonic 50G25 comes in a week and I'm ecstatic to replace my 2000 model year 50" tosh rptv. yay



Out of curiosity, assuming your 2000 was SD (4:3), why did you upgrade to a smaller TV. Most go larger.


----------



## inktomite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18366680
> 
> 
> You'll need to be more specific in what you're looking for in a BD player.
> 
> 
> -good dvd up-conversion
> 
> -good bluray performance,
> 
> -decent start up times (


----------



## raiderfan0770

Just gave my parents my old LCD LG 42lg30, and my dad is having surgery tomorrow and so i got them a blu-ray player since he is gonna be home for nearly a month. its a sylvania i got on amazon for well under a 100 bucks, and they received it today, anyway, i was just wondering, couldnt find a whole lot on it, but it seemed to be a good player for what they are using it for i.e. not a lot of extra features and what not, anyway, was wondering if there were any opinions about this player as a player for my parents?


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raiderfan0770* /forum/post/18367333
> 
> 
> Just gave my parents my old LCD LG 42lg30, and my dad is having surgery tomorrow and so i got them a blu-ray player since he is gonna be home for nearly a month. its a sylvania i got on amazon for well under a 100 bucks, and they received it today, anyway, i was just wondering, couldnt find a whole lot on it, but it seemed to be a good player for what they are using it for i.e. not a lot of extra features and what not, anyway, was wondering if there were any opinions about this player as a player for my parents?



best of luck to your dad!


----------



## dbpass

Hello, I'm pretty much a novice and am stumped on selecting a blu-ray player for my Pioneer PDP-5080HD. I love this tv, but it is 720p. Such is life.


I was set to pull the trigger on the Pioneer BDP-320 blu ray player, but then read that it doesn't support 720p scaling.


I've also been researching the Panasonic BD-60 players, but can't tell if they'd perform better with the 5080HD. My budget is about $175.


So, for any PDP-5080 owners, or anybody else, would you recommend the BDP-320 player, or is there another in the same price range that would produce better results with the 5080HD?


Thanks in advance for any responses!

Dave


----------



## SRR

Time for a new Blu-ray player for me. Had a Sammy 1400, then a Sony 3xx something, then a LG 370.


And well I want all the fixings this time around, ok maybe not all of them. But VUDU, PANDORA, Netflix, YouTube, others as well would be nice as well. I would take slacker instead of Pandora if I must. I have a Onkyo 805 that does all the decoding for audio so I am set there. Oh and I do have a projector that takes 1080p 24fps input, so that feature is a must. One last odd ball request, I need a Coax digital out, I run a second system from component outs and coax digital outs of all my stuff. Yes I know I can get a Optical to Coax device from monoprice, just if it is included, all the better.


Thats all I ask for, seems Vizio and LG and Samsung are the closest. I worry about the LG current crop of players, seems to buggy, and Vizio well is Vizio, Samsung would need a monoprice optical to coax device....


So folks pick one out for me and why you picked it. Oh $250 is my upper limit, hoping for under $200.


----------



## shrktank

I was at the store to buy the LG BD-570. Well, I saw the BD-390 sitting on the Open Box aisle and got it for $189. I bought the 390


I am wondeing if I should of gone ahead and got the newer 570 instead.


Are there any pro/cons between them?


----------



## Jeratt

So does a player exist that can play MKV, play more then 4gigs through usb and supports DTS-MA and True Dolby HD?


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbpass* /forum/post/18368911
> 
> 
> Hello, I'm pretty much a novice and am stumped on selecting a blu-ray player for my Pioneer PDP-5080HD. I love this tv, but it is 720p. Such is life.
> 
> 
> I was set to pull the trigger on the Pioneer BDP-320 blu ray player, but then read that it doesn't support 720p scaling.
> 
> 
> I've also been researching the Panasonic BD-60 players, but can't tell if they'd perform better with the 5080HD. My budget is about $175.
> 
> 
> So, for any PDP-5080 owners, or anybody else, would you recommend the BDP-320 player, or is there another in the same price range that would produce better results with the 5080HD?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any responses!
> 
> Dave



you could let that very sweet tv do teh scaling for you!


----------



## GizmoDVD

BD390 is better.


----------



## scottyb

I can't beleive the mods expect me to "start here", all 289 pages.

















Looking for an upgrade to my Panny BD60.


Is there anything on the market that would be worth spending my $$ on?


I don't want to spend a grand or more but would spend some for an improvement.


Thanks for any and all help!!!!


Scott


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyb* /forum/post/18373884
> 
> 
> I can't beleive the mods expect me to "start here", all 289 pages.
> 
> 
> Looking for an upgrade to my Panny BD60.
> 
> 
> Is there anything on the market that would be worth spending my $$ on?
> 
> 
> I don't want to spend a grand or more but would spend some for an improvement.



Improvement in what? What aspect(s) of the Panny's performance are you dissatisfied with?


(I can tell you right now that Blu-ray AQ and PQ won't get any better, assuming you're using HDMI for both.)


----------



## dbpass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Denophile* /forum/post/18372671
> 
> 
> you could let that very sweet tv do teh scaling for you!



I see, so any reason not to go with the Pioneer BDP-320 player then? I have to admit I'm infatuated with the matching component. I didn't know the tv could handle the scaling. Thanks!


----------



## markjrenna

Have read a lot here and have decided and re decided and re re decided. I considered the new Visio, Samsung, LG, and Panasonic models.


Bottom line is I went with the Sony BDPS570. It seemed to be the best at Blu ray, built in WiFI, Streaming (Netflix), and price. I just ordered it online at a price I couldn't pass up.


Thanks to all that helped me decide!


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbpass* /forum/post/18375114
> 
> 
> I have to admit I'm infatuated with the matching component.



if their matching appearance is more important to you than their performance and the hdtv/cinema experience, then you should go with matching components.


----------



## dbpass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westgate* /forum/post/18375434
> 
> 
> if their matching appearance is more important to you than their performance and the hdtv/cinema experience, then you should go with matching components.



The vast majority of the reviews I've read indicate the video and audio performance of the BDP-320 is quite good for the sub-$200 range. The speed has been the main complaint, but seems to have improved with firmware updates. Matching components are a secondary consideration for me, but nice to have if the performance of the player stacks up well otherwise.


Just checking to see if any other 5080HD owners had a different opinion.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbpass* /forum/post/18375114
> 
> 
> I see, so any reason not to go with the Pioneer BDP-320 player then? I have to admit I'm infatuated with the matching component. I didn't know the tv could handle the scaling. Thanks!



If you intend to let the display do the scaling then you need a player with a "source direct" mode, which the 320 does have. The 320 is a good player, and it's also a pretty good upscaler, so you can switch back and forth and do direct comparison with your TV's upscaling and choose whichever looks better to you. That it "matches" your display is a happy coincidence.


----------



## maytime

I've been out of the loop for a while on good Blu-ray players after I bought my PS3 (not the slim one) and was wondering what the general consensus is on the best player in the


----------



## s44

Wait, why do you need BOTH PCM and analog?


----------



## SRR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRR* /forum/post/18371278
> 
> 
> Time for a new Blu-ray player for me. Had a Sammy 1400, then a Sony 3xx something, then a LG 370.
> 
> 
> And well I want all the fixings this time around, ok maybe not all of them. But VUDU, PANDORA, Netflix, YouTube, others as well would be nice as well. I would take slacker instead of Pandora if I must. I have a Onkyo 805 that does all the decoding for audio so I am set there. Oh and I do have a projector that takes 1080p 24fps input, so that feature is a must. One last odd ball request, I need a Coax digital out, I run a second system from component outs and coax digital outs of all my stuff. Yes I know I can get a Optical to Coax device from monoprice, just if it is included, all the better.
> 
> 
> Thats all I ask for, seems Vizio and LG and Samsung are the closest. I worry about the LG current crop of players, seems to buggy, and Vizio well is Vizio, Samsung would need a monoprice optical to coax device....
> 
> 
> So folks pick one out for me and why you picked it. Oh $250 is my upper limit, hoping for under $200.




Sorry to quote myself here, but I think I am down to either the Samsung or Vizio. But I am really questioning if either is the right choice for me?


Any comments?


----------



## nburge

Hello,


Can anyone suggest a blu ray player under 300. PICTURE QUALITY is most important to me and then dvd upconversion. Then reliability and customer service as far as the brand goes.


I think i want 24p and a fiber optic audio out.



Thats all.


----------



## DeeKaye07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeeKaye07* /forum/post/18366278
> 
> 
> OK...if I had to choose one of the following, which one is best, and why?
> 
> 
> Sony BDP-S370
> 
> Sony BDP-S570
> 
> Samsung BDC6500
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BD85K
> 
> 
> I do want something that is at least Internet connectible, WiFi ready or WiFi included; 3D isn't an important factor, however. (I guess it would be nice to have but it's not a deal-breaker if it's not included.) I'm hoping to keep the price to less than or right around $250.
> 
> 
> I've been reading about Blu-ray players for a couple of weeks now and the more I read, the harder it's getting for me to decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any input would sure be welcome.
> 
> 
> TIA,
> 
> DGK



Great...my note's buried in here with 100s of others asking the same thing.







I'll just keep on researching my options and decide, I guess.


Thanks anyways

DGK


----------



## cohenfive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeeKaye07* /forum/post/18378461
> 
> 
> Great...my note's buried in here with 100s of others asking the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just keep on researching my options and decide, I guess.
> 
> 
> Thanks anyways
> 
> DGK



well i'm no expert (others here are) but i'm going through a similar thought process..can't answer for you without knowing what you are looking for. the thing with most new gen players is they do some combination of playing bluray disks, sd disks, and streaming a bunch of other stuff. the 'best' one all depends on what your priorities are. for me, i want good and reliable bluray quality, decent upconversion, and streaming of netlfix, pandora, and picasa plus dlna support. that's pretty limiting--basically lg is the only one out of the box that does all of the above (sony apparently will this summer), but there seem to be big problems with the latest lg machines playing bd....so i'm still waiting for the 'all clear' signal that these things work well out of the box as advertised. it's pretty frustrating that some advertised functionality either doesn't work well or isn't even offered yet...sony will give you a 3d upgrade path but lg wont, panny doesn't support dlna in the usa...you get the picture.


----------



## BritInVA

Can any of the current crop of Blu-ray players that support DLNA/UPnP let you FF/REW streamed sources thru servers like TVersity?


----------



## audiodane

As mentioned, I already have a DVDO VP30 for DVD and standard-def video processing...


Is it true that most BDP's are _roughly_ on-par with each other in bluray audio/video playback (*over HDMI*), and that most differentiators come in *user friendliness, features, and speed*?


I'm trying to both upgrade AVR's and get a BDP.. Was pretty set on the Oppo bdp-80, but price is making me think otherwise... I keep hearing how fast the Oppo's are, and I do want fast.


Can anyone offer some guidance for someone who already has an SD video processor?


thanks!

..dane


ps.- I guess I should mention that the one other feature I might be interested in would be external HDD media playback (ripped kids DVDs) ....


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/18378704
> 
> 
> for me, i want good and reliable bluray quality, decent upconversion, and streaming of netlfix, pandora, and picasa plus dlna support. that's pretty limiting--basically lg is the only one out of the box that does all of the above (sony apparently will this summer), but there seem to be big problems with the latest lg machines playing bd....so i'm still waiting for the 'all clear' signal that these things work well out of the box as advertised.



When in doubt, the PS3 is always there for you.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18380647
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that most BDP's are _roughly_ on-par with each other in bluray audio/video playback (*over HDMI*), and that most differentiators come in *user friendliness, features, and speed*?



That is the general consensus here. Not everyone agrees, but this is the internet after all.


Further thoughts in the OPPO FAQ: Is the Blu-ray picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player? 


-Bill


----------



## DeeKaye07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/18378704
> 
> 
> well i'm no expert (others here are) but i'm going through a similar thought process..can't answer for you without knowing what you are looking for. the thing with most new gen players is they do some combination of playing bluray disks, sd disks, and streaming a bunch of other stuff. the 'best' one all depends on what your priorities are. for me, i want good and reliable bluray quality, decent upconversion, and streaming of netlfix, pandora, and picasa plus dlna support. that's pretty limiting--basically lg is the only one out of the box that does all of the above (sony apparently will this summer), but there seem to be big problems with the latest lg machines playing bd....so i'm still waiting for the 'all clear' signal that these things work well out of the box as advertised. it's pretty frustrating that some advertised functionality either doesn't work well or isn't even offered yet...sony will give you a 3d upgrade path but lg wont, panny doesn't support dlna in the usa...you get the picture.



Thanks for the reply.







Guess it's just mainly a wait and see thing -- see what others say about each model when they come out and people start buying them.


Maybe it would be better to wait a month or two and see if all the bugs get worked out first? I'm not sure yet.


Anyway, good luck with your search for a BD player!


DGK


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18380647
> 
> 
> As mentioned, I already have a DVDO VP30 for DVD and standard-def video processing...
> 
> 
> Is it true that most BDP's are _roughly_ on-par with each other in bluray audio/video playback (*over HDMI*), and that most differentiators come in *user friendliness, features, and speed*?
> 
> 
> I'm trying to both upgrade AVR's and get a BDP.. Was pretty set on the Oppo bdp-80, but price is making me think otherwise... I keep hearing how fast the Oppo's are, and I do want fast.
> 
> 
> Can anyone offer some guidance for someone who already has an SD video processor?
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> ..dane
> 
> 
> ps.- I guess I should mention that the one other feature I might be interested in would be external HDD media playback (ripped kids DVDs) ....





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/18381499
> 
> 
> That is the general consensus here. Not everyone agrees, but this is the internet after all.
> 
> 
> Further thoughts in the OPPO FAQ: Is the Blu-ray picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player?
> 
> 
> -Bill




Thanks Bill! a few more questions:
Is there a "comparison chart" somewhere of bluray players with regards to:
speed (loading, layer change, menus, etc)
audio output options (I need simultaneous toslink 2ch and HDMI 5.1 LPCM)
video output options (aka "source direct" mode)
support for streaming from external portable HDD
etc

Someone's offering a used Panasonic BD60 for $90 shipped... Don't know if this is an average deal or a steal for something non-Oppo... ?


thanks!

..dane


----------



## natas777

Hey Guys,


I currently own a BD-P1600 and it has been nothing but a pain in the butt. When it works I love it, but it seems like half the time it has issues reading blu-rays, and the netflix streaming will cause it to loose its signal to the tv which requires a restart of the blu-ray.


I want a blu-ray player that has these features:

Netflix Streaming, and DLNA for playback of downloaded content in HD


My budget is $250 or less. I have a ethernet drop by the TV so I don't need Wifi, just a normal ethernet port on the player.


And just a FYI, I am in the US. I have heard that the DLNA feature for some players does not work in the US.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *natas777* /forum/post/18382406
> 
> 
> I want a blu-ray player that has these features:
> 
> Netflix Streaming, and DLNA for playback of downloaded content in HD
> 
> 
> My budget is $250 or less. I have a ethernet drop by the TV so I don't need Wifi, just a normal ethernet port on the player.



Well, there's the LG390, which is discontinued but you *may* be able to find on clearance or as refurb. Also the LG570, which seems to have some issues on release (check the official thread). For a lot less there's the Sony S370, but that won't have DLNA until a firmware update this summer.


Honestly, you really should consider bumping your budget by $50 and just getting the PS3. It will do Netflix, DLNA, and even 3D if you ever want that... The player has been around (bugs known/worked out) and the user base is huge. It plays games, too.


----------



## natas777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/18382643
> 
> 
> Honestly, you really should consider bumping your budget by $50 and just getting the PS3. It will do Netflix, DLNA, and even 3D if you ever want that... The player has been around (bugs known/worked out) and the user base is huge. It plays games, too.



I would love this option, but I have a wife that wants to be able to watch movies, she has little tolerance for electronics. Telling her that she has to use the PS3 controller to watch a movie would not be a good option. We use a harmony one controller and it has made life much easier. From what I have read the PS3 does not have IR.


----------



## Bonesdad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *natas777* /forum/post/18382698
> 
> 
> I would love this option, but I have a wife that wants to be able to watch movies, she has little tolerance for electronics. Telling her that she has to use the PS3 controller to watch a movie would not be a good option. We use a harmony one controller and it has made life much easier. From what I have read the PS3 does not have IR.



If I recall, you can get an IR USB dongle that will enable you to use your Harmony remote with the PS3...someone else confirm that for me?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18382198
> 
> 
> Thanks Bill! a few more questions:
> Is there a "comparison chart" somewhere of bluray players with regards to:
> speed (loading, layer change, menus, etc)
> audio output options (I need simultaneous toslink 2ch and HDMI 5.1 LPCM)
> video output options (aka "source direct" mode)
> support for streaming from external portable HDD
> etc
> 
> Someone's offering a used Panasonic BD60 for $90 shipped... Don't know if this is an average deal or a steal for something non-Oppo... ?
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> ..dane



See:
 http://winstonsreviews.com/ 

 Bluray Player Audio Support Comparison Chart (which is a sticky at the top of this forum)

-Bill


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bonesdad* /forum/post/18383212
> 
> 
> If I recall, you can get an IR USB dongle that will enable you to use your Harmony remote with the PS3...someone else confirm that for me?



Yes, there's several different kinds. Harmony makes one.


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/18383279
> 
> 
> See:
> http://winstonsreviews.com/
> 
> Bluray Player Audio Support Comparison Chart (which is a sticky at the top of this forum)
> 
> -Bill



Will do bill.. thanks so much! can't understand why I missed the sticky thread...
























thanks,

..dane


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bonesdad* /forum/post/18383212
> 
> 
> If I recall, you can get an IR USB dongle that will enable you to use your Harmony remote with the PS3...someone else confirm that for me?



Even better, there are a couple of straight IR-Bluetooth converters. Amazon has Harmony's for $55.


----------



## nburge

Hello,


If i understand correctly almost all blu ray players offer the same 1080p 24 picture quality Is this correct?


If that is true than that narrows down my search to players that do an exceptional job at upscaling.


I read a great review here.......... http://winstonsreviews.com/ in regard to the

Pioneer BDP-320.


It is on sale at amazon for 170$ but it has slow load times which is okay, but Is there another player with the same or better upscaling that is reliable and faster?


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nburge* /forum/post/18384288
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> If i understand correctly almost all blu ray players offer the same 1080p 24 picture quality Is this correct?
> 
> 
> If that is true than that narrows down my search to players that do an exceptional job at upscaling.
> 
> 
> I read a great review here.......... http://winstonsreviews.com/ in regard to the
> 
> Pioneer BDP-320.
> 
> 
> It is on sale at amazon for 170$ but it has slow load times which is okay, but Is there another player with the same or better upscaling that is reliable and faster?



JVC XV-BP1 is real close in upscaling and much faster. It's very hard to find though.


----------



## kegard

I need to stream .wmv files to an HD TV and was hoping there is a Blue Ray player out there that can play them. Are there any, and if so any recommendation?


Thanks!


----------



## Jeratt

Does a player exist that can play MKV, play more then 4gigs through usb and supports DTS-MA and True Dolby HD?


----------



## dlarkin_dc

I'm trying to compare apples to apples here, my own reasoning being where to put my $s for SACD... How do the BD and DVD upconcerting PQ?

SACD capable: Sony S370/470 or Oppo-80


----------



## BritInVA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kegard* /forum/post/18384478
> 
> 
> I need to stream .wmv files to an HD TV and was hoping there is a Blue Ray player out there that can play them. Are there any, and if so any recommendation?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



The new Samsung range does (C5500, C6500 and C6900)


----------



## V7Goose

I wanted to share my experience researching and buying two new BD players for others who might be in the same boat. I am new to Blu-Ray, but not to HD systems, home theater, etc. I avoided buying anything Blu-Ray before now because I despised what I considered rip-off prices for both the players and the media. But now prices are more reasonable on a few items, and since I am starting to burn AVCHD discs, I needed to jump into the BD pond.


I researched here a lot and finally decided on the Sony BDP-S470 and the Pioneer BDP-320. Because of my research, nothing about these two players is a surprise, but the impact of actually using them couldn't be more different.


To start with, the Sony 470 is very fast, just as reported, but I didn't realize HOW SIGNIFICANT this was until I started using the Pioneer 320! The Sony is not only fast, but it is very simple to use, whereas the Pioneer has much more capability, but is quite complicated.


When comparing PQ on my big 62" DLP, no difference with BD, but upconverting performance is very different. When viewed very close to the screen, the Sony upconverted pix is noticeably worse than my old Oppo 970HD player, but the Pioneer is slightly better. At normal viewing distance, the difference between the two players would be inconsequential. The pleasant surprise was when I tried the Sony 470 with my six year old Sony plasma 42" TV - the upconverted picture is nothing short of phenomenal. Even when viewed only inches from the screen, a DVD with good PQ is virtually indistinguishable from a true HD picture.


Now lets go back a minute to the slowness of the Pioneer. When coupled with the unbelievable new irritants that I discovered the manufacturers are forcing on us with the commercial BD media, that slowness is so bad I will probably avoid ever using the Pioneer for anything but my own AVCHD discs. Here is an example of how bad I found it: Playing The International, there are about four levels of FBI-type warnings that you are forced to wait through (no tabbing or FF allowed), and this is made so much worse by having to wait so darned long for even the first of those nag screens to start playing. And this disk has a long stretch if irritating Sony commercials you have to wait on before you can even get to the actual movie. Now when starting the movie, you have to wait some more, then tab through the first Studio BS screens to actually get to something you want to watch. On the Pioneer 320, every one of these steps takes more time than the Sony 470, and some of them, like the initial load, take WAY WAY WAY longer. Now for the horseradish on the cake - this BD disc disables the resume function, so if you have/want to stop the movie for any reason (or simply make a mistake with the remote), you are faced with several minutes of massive irritation while you wait through all those irritating steps again to even get to the beginning of the movie so you can try to find where you were.


I'm sure all of that will seem trivial to some, but when compared to normal DVDs, and even BD discs played in the Sony 470, it is bad enough for me to avoid this player. I like its features, and I love the PQ, but I don't want to be irritated so bad every time I want to watch a movie. And all the nag screens and disabled remote functions on the BD discs is enough to make me certain I won't be wasting my money on any more commercial BD media! I'll make my own from HD sources, and I'll probably even start ripping commercial BDs. I have never copied commercial CDs or DVDs that I did not own, but the studios have made trying to play new commercial BDs so horrible to me, I'm thinking that maybe they deserve to loose those sales now!


Best wishes to y'all in finding and enjoying a new player,

Goose


----------



## dlarkin_dc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *V7Goose* /forum/post/18388071
> 
> 
> To start with, the Sony 470 is very fast, just as reported, but I didn't realize HOW SIGNIFICANT this was until I started using the Pioneer 320!
> 
> Goose



These kind of horror stories make me focus on BD players' speed, beacuse I'm looking at speed versus OnDemand convenience. I get cranky with DVD players piracy screens!


Thanks for the heads up Goose, I had short listed the 320.


----------



## bgarcia

Can anyone tell me the differences between the S570 and S470. Compary on Sony Style I don't see anything other than the 570 does not have parental controls.


----------



## Stew4msu

The 570 has built in wireless.


----------



## sillyrabbitt123

Can anyone please point me in the right direction?


Looking for a Blu Ray Player that has a usb port that will allow media playback [mp4, 3gp, divx files] from a usb device? Plus having internet app like youtube.


does the samsung BD-C6500 fit that bill and are there any others I should look at as well?


thanks in advance!


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sillyrabbitt123* /forum/post/18390831
> 
> 
> Can anyone please point me in the right direction?
> 
> 
> Looking for a Blu Ray Player that has a usb port that will allow media playback [mp4, 3gp, divx files] from a usb device? Plus having internet app like youtube.
> 
> 
> does the samsung BD-C6500 fit that bill and are there any others I should look at as well?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!



there is a thread re bd-c6500 here at avs, that if you wanted to learn more about it yourself, you could search out and read said thread.


----------



## diecast80

Please help,


I am looking to purchase a blu ray player but cannot decide between the Sony BDPN460 and the Panasonic DMP-BD65. As of now, I have them in my Amazon shopping cart waiting to pull the trigger on one of them. I have heard good things about the Sony BDPN460 with fast loading times, netflix, and good firmware support from Sony.


The Panasonic DMP-BD65 is fairly new, also quick loading times, netflix, and can be had for under $160. My current DVD player is an 9 year old Panasonic, still going strong, therefore I know they build quality products. But I am not sure of their experience in the blu ray electronics market when compared to Sony.


I have read the multiple threads on this forum and others in regards to these two players, and I still cannot decide. So I have come to ask you guys.

Which one should I get?


The chosen player will be primarily for Netflix streaming now, and blu ray movies when I get an HDTV.


P.S.

The roku will not meet my needs.


All suggestions appreciated.


Thanks.


----------



## techowiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sillyrabbitt123* /forum/post/18390831
> 
> 
> Can anyone please point me in the right direction?
> 
> 
> Looking for a Blu Ray Player that has a usb port that will allow media playback [mp4, 3gp, divx files] from a usb device? Plus having internet app like youtube.
> 
> 
> does the samsung BD-C6500 fit that bill and are there any others I should look at as well?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!



Check out the Samsung BD-1600...Can get at bargain price....This "might" fit the bill...


----------



## sillyrabbitt123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westgate* /forum/post/18391279
> 
> 
> there is a thread re bd-c6500 here at avs, that if you wanted to learn more about it yourself, you could search out and read said thread.



I did read through it but I cannot tell if it will play mp4 files from a usb a stick.

Do you know if it does? If you dont want to help me [its ok] maybe someone else will.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techowiz* /forum/post/18391610
> 
> 
> Check out the Samsung BD-1600...Can get at bargain price....This "might" fit the bill...



thanks!!!


i looked at this one too. but it needs a wifi adapter so it brings the cost close to the bd-c6500.


----------



## paul416




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlarkin_dc* /forum/post/18387778
> 
> 
> I'm trying to compare apples to apples here, my own reasoning being where to put my $s for SACD... How do the BD and DVD upconcerting PQ?
> 
> SACD capable: Sony S370/470 or Oppo-80



I'm kinda in the same boat as you. My choices are down to the OPPO-83 or the Sony 570. Best Buy has the Sony for half of what the OPPO is. I'm trying to get some guidance if the OPPO is really worth the extra cash?


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diecast80* /forum/post/18391538
> 
> 
> My current DVD player is an 9 year old Panasonic, still going strong, therefore I know they build quality products.



Actually, all you know is that they built that particular one good.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diecast80* /forum/post/18391538
> 
> 
> My current DVD player is an 9 year old Panasonic, still going strong, therefore I know they build quality products.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18392559
> 
> 
> Actually, all you know is that they built that particular one good.



I agree that it's risky to generalize about the quality of one brand's products because build quality varies, even within a given brand. That said, though I have had good experience with Panasonic's high end products. My first VHS player, which i bought in the '70s or early '80s, was a Panasonic. It was very expensive but also very good. I have had equally good experience with other Panasonic gear, although none of it was, in the immortal words of Gilda Radners' Roseanne Roseannadanna, "rill chip."


----------



## jdatpslp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diecast80* /forum/post/18391538
> 
> 
> Please help,
> 
> 
> I am looking to purchase a blu ray player but cannot decide between the Sony BDPN460 and the Panasonic DMP-BD65. As of now, I have them in my Amazon shopping cart waiting to pull the trigger on one of them. I have heard good things about the Sony BDPN460 with fast loading times, netflix, and good firmware support from Sony.
> 
> 
> The Panasonic DMP-BD65 is fairly new, also quick loading times, netflix, and can be had for under $160. My current DVD player is an 9 year old Panasonic, still going strong, therefore I know they build quality products. But I am not sure of their experience in the blu ray electronics market when compared to Sony.
> 
> 
> I have read the multiple threads on this forum and others in regards to these two players, and I still cannot decide. So I have come to ask you guys.
> 
> Which one should I get?
> 
> 
> The chosen player will be primarily for Netflix streaming now, and blu ray movies when I get an HDTV.
> 
> 
> P.S.
> 
> The roku will not meet my needs.
> 
> 
> All suggestions appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I faced a similar choice last week. Despite numerous calls to support and lots of troubleshooting, the Sony S370 (newer version of the *60 line) would not stream Netflix smoothly in SD or HD, even with a 12 mbps grade A connection. Sony engineering was stumped. Others have reported Netflix issues across the board with Sony BD players. Many more have no problems apparently.


Exchanged it for the Panny which streams Netflix and Amazon SD and HD perfectly. Also, gave it the acid test for DVD upconversion with Saving Private Ryan. No light fluctuations noted as some others have complained of with the 65/85. BD playback and AVCHD from the SD card are also good.


----------



## dlarkin_dc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paul416* /forum/post/18392401
> 
> 
> I'm kinda in the same boat as you. My choices are down to the OPPO-83 or the Sony 570. Best Buy has the Sony for half of what the OPPO is. I'm trying to get some guidance if the OPPO is really worth the extra cash?



I did find this a help for the DVD upscale PQ (80 bests 470)...
http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=63 


And this (470 dismal edge jaggies!)...
http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=58 


Apart from the benefits of the superior DVD upsdcaling of the 83 over the 80, and I am not aware any benefit (save the wireless) of the 470 over the 570. The 83 is about twice the price of the 570.


I have to ask in case I've been missing something, and I'd love to know if I have... what are you looking at the 570 and 83 for?


I want SACD, best DVD on my 42" plasma, streaming and DNLA would be pluses but not critical. Ultimately the Sony's poor edge tests results are the dealbreaker. If the Pioneer 330 or JVCs had SACD I'd wait or snap one of them up.


I'm leaning toward the Oppo 80... just getting acclimatized to the price tag before I buy.


----------



## PathofNeo

I ask this because I have a Pioneer 9G Kuro and wish to replicate the feeling of my Samsung A950 with AMP on Low. I'm currently watching all my blu-rays at 24hz in standard mode (72hz) for the 3:3 pulldown which is nice. But if I had a choice to interpolate via the player since the Pio can't do it then I would.


Yes I know it takes away from the 'film' experience.. but I don't care.. much like why they have it available on most lcds nowadays.


Why is it that tv's can do it but the players can't?


Any word of one coming out soon?


----------



## metalmaker1

DO YOU THINK Pioneer 320 Or Panasonic BDP-65 right now both are at the same price. DVD upconversion is kinda important due to a collection of DVDS i have.

netflix and any other streaming not so much.


and is the 65's light fluxation that big of a problem all i seen was winstons report on it.

O


OR just spring for a oppo 80 , eh i might be able to do 280.....if its worth it


----------



## mjfoster77

I was curious if it's worth the cost of going the stand alone bluray player. I have a PS3 already, but if the pq and sq are that much better I would be willing to shell out some money.


Here is my set up, that isn't set up yet since the basement is still a few weeks away from being ready for all my gear. I have an AE3000, Pioneer SC-07, PS3, xbox 360, wii, tivo hd. What would be a good player to match with my gear> ANy suggestions would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metalmaker1* /forum/post/18395436
> 
> 
> DO YOU THINK Pioneer 320 Or Panasonic BDP-65 right now both are at the same price. DVD upconversion is kinda important due to a collection of DVDS i have.
> 
> netflix and any other streaming not so much.
> 
> 
> and is the 65's light fluxation that big of a problem all i seen was winstons report on it.
> 
> O
> 
> 
> OR just spring for a oppo 80 , eh i might be able to do 280.....if its worth it



If streaming isn't important consider last years Panasonic DMP-BD60 it can be had dirt cheap as they are being closed out.


----------



## metalmaker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/18396717
> 
> 
> If streaming isn't important consider last years Panasonic DMP-BD60 it can be had dirt cheap as they are being closed out.



Price isn't that much a of issue didn't really want to spend over 300 is the dmp-bd60 a good player. i wasnt even looking at panasonics 2009's being that i waited for the 10's to come out


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjfoster77* /forum/post/18396047
> 
> 
> I was curious if it's worth the cost of going the stand alone bluray player. I have a PS3 already, but if the pq and sq are that much better I would be willing to shell out some money.



For Blu-ray PQ and AQ, the PS3 is as good as any other player. Upgrading won't buy you any improvement in measurable performance.


For DVD upconversion, there are better players, but the improvement only becomes really noticeable on premium displays. If yours is (for example) a typical consumer-grade 42" LCD, the PS3's upconversion is as good as it needs to be.


----------



## crakarjax

Thanks for the help guys! I picked up the Sylvania NB530SLX for about $60. It has no streaming capabilities but it plays blu-ray discs and does so quite well. I haven't had a chance to check out DVD playback yet.


Has anyone else tried this player, or is it a bit below the radar here?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crakarjax* /forum/post/18396851
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help guys! I picked up the Sylvania NB530SLX for about $60. It has no streaming capabilities but it plays blu-ray discs and does so quite well. I haven't had a chance to check out DVD playback yet.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else tried this player, or is it a bit below the radar here?



Try the Funai (Magnavox, Sylvania, Insignia, Etc.) Discussion Thread .


-Bill


----------



## bluesky636

Blu-Ray players give you a choice of 1080p/24 (native BD format) or 1080p/60 (with 3/2 pull down). Frame interpolation is a tv function only, as it should be IMHO.


----------



## nick_danger

EDIT:


I was just wandering through Best Buy on my lunch break and found an open box LG BD390 for $200. I'm all set. Thanks anyway!


----------



## crakarjax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/18396908
> 
> 
> Try the Funai (Magnavox, Sylvania, Insignia, Etc.) Discussion Thread .
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thanks for the link, it looks like a LOT of people jumped on the same exact player that I did and so far the response to it is positive; it seems to play all titles with the latest firmware. I haven't seen anyone directly compare it to a high end player and I imagine that no-one will, but it would be interesting to see a side-by-side of such a low-end player vs high end.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metalmaker1* /forum/post/18396746
> 
> 
> Price isn't that much a of issue didn't really want to spend over 300 is the dmp-bd60 a good player. i wasnt even looking at panasonics 2009's being that i waited for the 10's to come out



It look's like there are some difference between the 60 and 65 that Winston noticed in his reviews. His rating for Speed, DVD playback, and Features on the 65 increased by 1 point, Style by .5 points. He indicated no change for Audio and Value and a .5 decrease in build.


You've waited this long for the 2010 models and I would condsider the 60 if it were selling for half the price of the 65.


----------



## HTPC4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paul416* /forum/post/18392401
> 
> 
> I'm kinda in the same boat as you. My choices are down to the OPPO-83 or the Sony 570. Best Buy has the Sony for half of what the OPPO is. I'm trying to get some guidance if the OPPO is really worth the extra cash?



I sent the oppo back... I'm happy with my sony 370.


If the oppo 83, sony 370, and LG 570 (?) were all the same price, I'd still end up with the sony 370.


Was not so much about price, although, I was disappointed in the oppo for the amount of money they charge. Lacking several features they could add later via a firmware fix (and might have added already).


Not always about money...


Like the other guy said, oppo might be great if you have a 1000 ft display. My Samsung ser 6 (46") could not tell the difference in the oppo and my htpc. I was a bit shocked. Don't get me wrong, all of them look very good.


----------



## audiodane

I'd like to revisit this thread and ask for some advice with a very limited set of requirements...


Since it is said that all bluray players are roughly identical on BDP playback via HDMI, then what players should I look at if my requirements list was fairly short?
low-cost
fast-speed (loading, turn on, etc..)
quality bluray disc playback (Audio/Video)
has source direct mode (I have an external video processor)
(if cost low enough, I could forego Source Direct and keep old DVD player)



I am open to refurb & preowned models as well, to help keep the cost down. I am trying to upgrade and AVR as well so "total package price" is important. (I would prefer to get a nicer AVR, but the above BDP list is important to me also.)


thanks,

..dane


----------



## dlarkin_dc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTPC4Ever* /forum/post/18398394
> 
> 
> I sent the oppo back... I'm happy with my sony 370.
> 
> 
> If the oppo 83, sony 370, and LG 570 (?) were all the same price, I'd still end up with the sony 370.
> 
> 
> Was not so much about price, although, I was disappointed in the oppo for the amount of money they charge. Lacking several features they could add later via a firmware fix (and might have added already).
> 
> 
> Not always about money...
> 
> 
> Like the other guy said, oppo might be great if you have a 1000 ft display. My Samsung ser 6 (46") could not tell the difference in the oppo and my htpc. I was a bit shocked. Don't get me wrong, all of them look very good.



Fascinating, thanks for posting that HTPC4Ever! I'll be using a 42", appears the relative merits between players diminish on our modest screens.


Were there any noticable differences?


I've read the S-_x_70 Sonys picture are softer and low on detail, and that 80/83 are sharper with more details. Did you see that?


Did you see any effects, like the poor edge jaggies ratings, have any effect on your real work PQ?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18398656
> 
> 
> I'd like to revisit this thread and ask for some advice with a very limited set of requirements...
> 
> 
> Since it is said that all bluray players are roughly identical on BDP playback via HDMI, then what players should I look at if my requirements list was fairly short?
> low-cost
> fast-speed (loading, turn on, etc..)
> quality bluray disc playback (Audio/Video)
> has source direct mode (I have an external video processor)
> (if cost low enough, I could forego Source Direct and keep old DVD player)
> 
> 
> 
> I am open to refurb & preowned models as well, to help keep the cost down. I am trying to upgrade and AVR as well so "total package price" is important. (I would prefer to get a nicer AVR, but the above BDP list is important to me also.)
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> ..dane



For speed, souce direct, price, etc, see the tables at http://winstonsreviews.com/ .


-Bill


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/18398712
> 
> 
> For speed, souce direct, price, etc, see the tables at http://winstonsreviews.com/ .
> 
> 
> -Bill



don't see price or source-direct listed on Winston's pages.. Price of course I can look up and understand why that would not be included in the table (constantly changing).. as to source direct I guess I'll just have to individually research them..


Also, isn't that table listing only a few representative samples of players out there, or are there truly not that many available on the market?


Lastly, I assume anything NOT on the list would be older and therefore by definition, slower? Maybe an older-model would still be faster than winstons' slowest-tested-player.. ?


thanks,

..dane


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18399052
> 
> 
> don't see price or source-direct listed on Winston's pages.. Price of course I can look up and understand why that would not be included in the table (constantly changing).. as to source direct I guess I'll just have to individually research them..
> 
> 
> Also, isn't that table listing only a few representative samples of players out there, or are there truly not that many available on the market?
> 
> 
> Lastly, I assume anything NOT on the list would be older and therefore by definition, slower? Maybe an older-model would still be faster than winstons' slowest-tested-player.. ?
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> ..dane



Price is on this page: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=69 . Looks like the Source Direct column has been dropped. I don't know about your other questions.


-Bill


----------



## Jeratt

Does a player exist that can play MKV, play more then 4gigs through usb and supports DTS-MA and True Dolby HD?


----------



## crakarjax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeratt* /forum/post/18399449
> 
> 
> Does a player exist that can play MKV, play more then 4gigs through usb and supports DTS-MA and True Dolby HD?



Yes, Xbox 360


----------



## jvmanolis

I have a 720p Plasma TV that is 3-4 years old and likely will last several more years.


Is there any value in getting a blu-ray player if your TV is only 720P? Will watching blu-ray disks look any better than normal DVDs?


Thanks!


----------



## Jeratt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crakarjax* /forum/post/18399578
> 
> 
> Yes, Xbox 360










Really? I didn't know the Xbox 360 supported "DTS-MA" and "True Dolby HD" hmmm big thx for the response I will definately look into this... Does the MKV have to be converted into a different type of file or can it be played straight up?


----------



## GHW

How does the Oppo-83 do (SD) over component? I'm upgrading piecemeal and am probably starting with the BDP-83. I know that there is no ABT VRS over component, just wondering if the PQ is better than or equal to the SD player(s) I have now, (JVC and older Denon 1910).


Later, the plan is to go with a plasma then receiver, both upgrades, or would you recommend the BD player last & see what's new there (in 6-8 months or so)?


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jvmanolis* /forum/post/18400077
> 
> 
> I have a 720p Plasma TV that is 3-4 years old and likely will last several more years.
> 
> 
> Is there any value in getting a blu-ray player if your TV is only 720P? Will watching blu-ray disks look any better than normal DVDs?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



i went to blu ray 2 years ago using a 720p pj and in general, they do look a lot better than dvds.


much will depend on your tv screen size, seating distance to it, and the pq of the content.


----------



## MRMOTA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeratt* /forum/post/18400114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I didn't know the Xbox 360 supported "DTS-MA" and "True Dolby HD" hmmm big thx for the response I will definately look into this... Does the MKV have to be converted into a different type of file or can it be played straight up?



The XBOX does not support DTS-MA and TRUE-HD. The PS3 would cover your sound requirment not sure if either the PS3 or XBOX support MKV's. You may check out the POPCORN HOUR C-200 and see if it doesnt support MKV playback. It does cover the sound, BD ISO playback and supports an extensive list of video and audio formats..

http://www.popcornhour.com/onlinesto...option=catalog


----------



## Jeratt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRMOTA* /forum/post/18400322
> 
> 
> The XBOX does not support DTS-MA and TRUE-HD. The PS3 would cover your sound requirment not sure if either the PS3 or XBOX support MKV's. You may check out the POPCORN HOUR C-200 and see if it doesnt support MKV playback. It does cover the sound, BD ISO playback and supports an extensive list of video and audio formats..
> 
> http://www.popcornhour.com/onlinesto...option=catalog




Thx for clearing that up, I didn't think the Xbox supported those sound files.


Edit: Thx for the popcornhour suggestion as well


----------



## Jeratt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRMOTA* /forum/post/18400322
> 
> 
> The XBOX does not support DTS-MA and TRUE-HD. The PS3 would cover your sound requirment not sure if either the PS3 or XBOX support MKV's. You may check out the POPCORN HOUR C-200 and see if it doesnt support MKV playback. It does cover the sound, BD ISO playback and supports an extensive list of video and audio formats..
> 
> http://www.popcornhour.com/onlinesto...option=catalog



It does look like it supports MKV according to their site.


So this is also what they have listed:


Audio Decoders:

Dolby Digital

DTS

WMA, WMA Pro

MPEG-1 Layer 1, 2, 3

MPEG-4 AAC-LC

MPEG-4 HE-AAC

MPEG-4 BSAC

LPCM

FLAC

Vorbis


Audio Pass-Through:

DTS, DTS-HD HR, DTS-HD MA

Dolby Digital, Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby True HD


So does this mean it can play DTS-HD?


----------



## audiodane

how many folks really use profile 2.0 features over profile 1.1 features?


I understand profile 2.0 allows for "downloadable content." Are there any examples of really useful or important downloadable content?


thanks,

..dane


----------



## Dominus

I'd like the best Blu-Ray performer out there right now with wireless connection, upconversion and any other newfangled gizmo. Less than a grand in cost.


Which one?


----------



## MRMOTA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeratt* /forum/post/18400502
> 
> 
> It does look like it supports MKV according to their site.
> 
> 
> So this is also what they have listed:
> 
> 
> Audio Decoders:
> 
> Dolby Digital
> 
> DTS
> 
> WMA, WMA Pro
> 
> MPEG-1 Layer 1, 2, 3
> 
> MPEG-4 AAC-LC
> 
> MPEG-4 HE-AAC
> 
> MPEG-4 BSAC
> 
> LPCM
> 
> FLAC
> 
> Vorbis
> 
> 
> Audio Pass-Through:
> 
> DTS, DTS-HD HR, DTS-HD MA
> 
> Dolby Digital, Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby True HD
> 
> 
> So does this mean it can play DTS-HD?



Yes it means it supports it. I really wanted to get a popcorn hour, but after my delivery date kept getting pushed out because of demand I got tired of waiting. I figured I'd let it mature a little more before trying to buy one again.


----------



## mrdiego

hello , first post.

I am from germany and live in the USA for 8 years now , would like to get a all region dvd player thought maybe i should get a all rgion BR player?????

thanks

What about this one??

JVC XBP11 Multi Region

Multi Region Bluray Blu-Ray Blu Ray

DVD Player Blue Ray


or


Samsung code Free BluRay BD-P1600, Code Free Blu-Ray,

All Region Bluray Player BDP1600


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GHW* /forum/post/18400148
> 
> 
> How does the Oppo-83 do (SD) over component? I'm upgrading piecemeal and am probably starting with the BDP-83. I know that there is no ABT VRS over component, just wondering if the PQ is better than or equal to the SD player(s) I have now, (JVC and older Denon 1910).



Reviewers don't mention component quality much anymore, and it is hard to do A/B testing against HDMI because you are also testing different video inputs in your display chain.


DVD component output will be limited to 480i/480p on copy protected discs for reasons of Digital Rights Management. The OPPO BDP-80 will give the same component performance for less money.



> Quote:
> Later, the plan is to go with a plasma then receiver, both upgrades, or would you recommend the BD player last & see what's new there (in 6-8 months or so)?



The argument for waiting on a player until you really need it is that what is available then may be better and cheaper.


Note that if you are planning on sticking with component, new Blu-ray players will not be allowed to produce high definition video over analog outputs after the end of this year. A couple more years and analog is eliminated entirely.


-Bill


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/18399093
> 
> 
> Price is on this page: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=69 . Looks like the Source Direct column has been dropped. I don't know about your other questions.
> 
> 
> -Bill



He added the column back for me... (YAY!)










*Winston's Synthetic Deinterlacing Test Results -- say what?*


A few more questions..


1) Are Winston's Synthetic Deinterlacing Test Results just to test the deinterlacing capabilities of a non-progressive source-disc such as standard DVD?


2) If yes, and if probably >90% of film release bluray movies are already 1080p24/60 (right?), then it would seem that even his synthetic test results would not apply if I had an external standard-def video processor... is that correct thinking also?


thanks,

..dane


3)


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18403619
> 
> 
> He added the column back for me... (YAY!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Winston's Synthetic Deinterlacing Test Results -- say what?*
> 
> 
> A few more questions..
> 
> 
> 1) Are Winston's Synthetic Deinterlacing Test Results just to test the deinterlacing capabilities of a non-progressive source-disc such as standard DVD?
> 
> 
> 2) If yes, and if probably >90% of film release bluray movies are already 1080p24/60 (right?), then it would seem that even his synthetic test results would not apply if I had an external standard-def video processor... is that correct thinking also?
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> ..dane
> 
> 
> 3)



Correct to both (although BR 1080i60 source still need to be deinterlaced; 1080p24 is natively progressive).


Deinterlacing score is valuable in that it is one of the few video quality things that can be measured objectively, but for the realm of BR 24hz sources it no longer matters.


Hence the common view here that BR players are on a much more even playing field when using these sources.


-Bill


----------



## mohmony

I am moving away from PS3 BD Playback, My display is a 118 Inch Carada Screen.. But dont want to spend a lot considering the 3D/BD thing..


I need to have 7.1 Analog Outputs; I understand that Oppo's Bluray PQ is very close to the others.


Having said that - Any Alternative recommendations?

Req's --

(1). 7.1 Analog O/P

(2). Closer to PS3 Response Times

(3). Goodies like Netflix/DLNA.. (Not required, but dont mind having them)

Please note that iam not looking for any DVD/Multichannel Playback, since i already have Oppo DV-981 HD


----------



## NOCAN

Hello,


My friend just purchased a 32" HDTV (LG 32LH30) and is in the market for an entry level blu ray player for a reasonable price (~100-150).


She doesn't have any stand alone audio equipment and really only needs the player to play DVD's and Blu Ray disks. Features such as youtube, netflix and pandora, etc. would be nice but aren't particularly necessary.


I think the three main purchase critera would be ease of use (firmware updateing), reliability (no freezing) and dvd upscaling.


After reading through this thread (well the last 20 pages or so) and doing a little research I initially picked out three players to look into a little deeper; the JVC XV-BP1, Sony BDP-S360 and Panasonic DMP-BD60.


I'm not sure the XV-BP1 would be the best choice as it's a little pricey and not overly available retail. I liked the BDP-S360 but after reading some other reviews, it sounded like there were some serious reliability problems and it might not be the best for upscaling dvd playback.


So I'm looking at the BD60 right now but was wondering if anyone had any opinions on any other players that might be viable purhcases.


Thanks for any help!


----------



## crakarjax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeratt* /forum/post/18400408
> 
> 
> Thx for clearing that up, I didn't think the Xbox supported those sound files.
> 
> 
> Edit: Thx for the popcornhour suggestion as well



Yeah sorry for the misinfo, didn't pay attention to the audio requirement. The Xbxo 360 will play mkvs, streamed seamlessly via media center from a PC to the xbox. It supports up to 5.1 AC3, which is what most "downloaded" mkvs come equipped with. So, you don't really have to worry about the audio support unless you are ripping your own blu-rays. You will need wireless-N to stream 1080p to your xbox, or a hardline.


I rip my blu-rays to 1080p and high bitrate 5.1 AC3. I haven't compared audio quality because I have not had a blu-ray player until recently. Obviously if you want 7.1 this won't cut it.


----------



## HTPC4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlarkin_dc* /forum/post/18398672
> 
> 
> Fascinating, thanks for posting that HTPC4Ever! I'll be using a 42", appears the relative merits between players diminish on our modest screens.
> 
> 
> Were there any noticable differences?
> 
> 
> I've read the S-_x_70 Sonys picture are softer and low on detail, and that 80/83 are sharper with more details. Did you see that?
> 
> 
> Did you see any effects, like the poor edge jaggies ratings, have any effect on your real work PQ?



All of them looked the same... they looked good.


I was not sitting back switching between players. I purchased the oppo, and sent it back. Got the LG... it was a disaster; sent it back. Picked up the Sony, it is great.


I'd like to bring anyone into my house and have them tell me which player I'm playing a movie... or even played on my htpc. Guess if I performed all the tests that I see others doing, maybe I'd notice a difference (not really, but y our mind would tell you that). Or maybe if I stood two inches from the screen... whatever.


We are only talking dvd anyway... br is known to look the same, no matter. From my experience, this year, I'm not sure if dvd is there as well. Maybe dvd look crappy on some really cheap players... or on huge screens, dunno.


Maybe it is our screen size... you might take that into consideration if you are going to keep the player for a number of years and expect a tv purchase soon.


Sony has the right stuff, IMO. Sony was only $161 (shipped / amazon). I thought it would be "cheap". Nice player... can't wait until they send the firmware for networking...


----------



## SRR

Does the sony 370/470 have the same internet services that the sony 460 has?


----------



## HTPC4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRR* /forum/post/18404796
> 
> 
> Does the sony 370/470 have the same internet services that the sony 460 has?



From what I've read (or remember reading) the only differences between the 370 and 470 is the 370 will not have 3d enabled this summer. And I think the wireless is a difference in the other models.


If you go to sony's website, I'm sure it will tell you... I'm going off memory.


----------



## redpen

I will eventually have an Emotiva UMC1 (as soon as it ships) but would like to go with a blue ray now. I have a older Sony receiver that has toslink and rca inputs (no hdmi). I would hate to spend the cash on a Blu Ray with features I'll never use... I think going Oppo is a bit overkill based on what I'm reading.


My priories are:


1) Be able to use my current Sony receiver and still get the same quality sound as when I buy the UMC1


2) Up scaling older DVD's


3) Being able to decode any reasonable widely used format I throw at it.


Thanks!


----------



## SRR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRR* /forum/post/18404796
> 
> 
> Does the sony 370/470 have the same internet services that the sony 460 has?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTPC4Ever* /forum/post/18406094
> 
> 
> From what I've read (or remember reading) the only differences between the 370 and 470 is the 370 will not have 3d enabled this summer. And I think the wireless is a difference in the other models.
> 
> 
> If you go to sony's website, I'm sure it will tell you... I'm going off memory.



I was asking the difference between the 370/470 and the 460 though. Ya the 3D upgrade is the difference between the 370 and 470. But the 460 is touted to have 25+ internet services (netflix, slacker, etc.) but do the 370 and 470 have those same services?


I think I will skip 3D for now, so I guess more over the difference between the 370 and 460 would help. I know the new players are fast booting up and loading a disc, but for the most part I would rather have more choices of net stuff then 10 seconds of my life back every time I play a bluray. Seems like most around here would rather have it boot fast then have expanded content, but then hay I like BD Live discs, EVEN if they could have just put that content on the discs themselves. I guess I am strange, lol.


----------



## Stitz

I know this sounds odd but I'm looking for a bluray player that is less than 13in wide, needs to fit my current cabinet. I've searched everywhere and so far the only thing I thinks works is a PS3. any help appreciated


----------



## JDMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stitz* /forum/post/18407476
> 
> 
> I know this sounds odd but I'm looking for a bluray player that is less than 13in wide, needs to fit my current cabinet. I've searched everywhere and so far the only thing I thinks works is a PS3. any help appreciated



Most of the standard widths on conponents is approx 17" The PS3 might be your only choice. It is 11.42" wide. I know how you feel. I had the same problem with my LCD TV and can only get a 46" in the cabinet.


----------



## mohmony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mohmony* /forum/post/18403949
> 
> 
> I am moving away from PS3 BD Playback, My display is a 118 Inch Carada Screen.. But dont want to spend a lot considering the 3D/BD thing..
> 
> 
> I need to have 7.1 Analog Outputs; I understand that Oppo's Bluray PQ is very close to the others.
> 
> 
> Having said that - Any Alternative recommendations?
> 
> Req's --
> 
> (1). 7.1 Analog O/P
> 
> (2). Closer to PS3 Response Times
> 
> (3). Goodies like Netflix/DLNA.. (Not required, but dont mind having them)
> 
> Please note that iam not looking for any DVD/Multichannel Playback, since i already have Oppo DV-981 HD



okay -- So far seems like my choices are - Panasonic DMP-BD85K(No DLNA) and the other one is LG BD570 (Both Netflix n DLNA). Do you know how these two compare to the Oppo BD-80? As far as the Panny/LG - Which one offers the best PQ/AQ?


----------



## hibbert

Is there a player that allows access to MLB.TV? I'm setting up a home theater system and the only things I want are Netflix, Blu Ray, and access to MLB.TV. I have a Wii so Netflix is (going to be) taken care of. I just can't find a way to access MLB.TV without a device like Roku which I don't even need.


----------



## treads

Looking to add a blu-ray player to my set up, with the priority on upscaling DVD's. I am currently running a Toshiba HD-DVD to a Marantz VP4001 (720p PJ) projecting on a 159" Da-Lite Screen. I know my screen size is larger than recommended, but I am not a videophile, and the family really enjoys the "big screen" feel. Having said that, we have a sizable DVD collection that still get regular use, hence the focus on upscaling ability.


Narrowed down the options to Panny and Pio based on generally good reviews for upscaling capabilities. Likewise, I have not focused much on the Sony or LG products, as their strengths seem to be in features other than upscaling. Also not too concerned about streaming fetures as we have FIOS on-demand for that need.


Also, I just ordered a Denon 1910 which has the Anchor Bay 1310 chip which could be used for scaling, but I suspect either the Panny or Pio will do as good or better job.


Finally, I looked at the Oppo BD83 which is the king of upscalers, but does not seem worth $500 in my current set up (given that the Pio or Panny could be had for less than half the price). I'd rather get a sub-$200 BDP now, and possibly upgrade to the latest and greatest down the road when I eventually switch out the PJ for a 1080p PJ.


Looking for any additional advice, corrections, comparisons or other recommendations. Thanks again.


----------



## HTPC4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *treads* /forum/post/18415801
> 
> 
> Looking to add a blu-ray player to my set up, with the priority on upscaling DVD's. I am currently running a Toshiba HD-DVD to a Marantz VP4001 (720p PJ) projecting on a 159" Da-Lite Screen. I know my screen size is larger than recommended, but I am not a videophile, and the family really enjoys the "big screen" feel. Having said that, we have a sizable DVD collection that still get regular use, hence the focus on upscaling ability.
> 
> 
> Narrowed down the options to Panny and Pio based on generally good reviews for upscaling capabilities. Likewise, I have not focused much on the Sony or LG products, as their strengths seem to be in features other than upscaling. Also not too concerned about streaming fetures as we have FIOS on-demand for that need.
> 
> 
> Also, I just ordered a Denon 1910 which has the Anchor Bay 1310 chip which could be used for scaling, but I suspect either the Panny or Pio will do as good or better job.
> 
> 
> Finally, I looked at the Oppo BD83 which is the king of upscalers, but does not seem worth $500 in my current set up (given that the Pio or Panny could be had for less than half the price). I'd rather get a sub-$200 BDP now, and possibly upgrade to the latest and greatest down the road when I eventually switch out the PJ for a 1080p PJ.
> 
> 
> Looking for any additional advice, corrections, comparisons or other recommendations. Thanks again.



Screen that size... in other words, you more than likely won't "go down in size" (significantly) in the future.


I'd go ahead and invest in the oppo 83... or at least order it through amazon and try it out. On my small screen I could not tell the difference, but let some here tell it, you will see a big difference.


----------



## HTPC4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRR* /forum/post/18406277
> 
> 
> I was asking the difference between the 370/470 and the 460 though. Ya the 3D upgrade is the difference between the 370 and 470. But the 460 is touted to have 25+ internet services (netflix, slacker, etc.) but do the 370 and 470 have those same services?
> 
> 
> I think I will skip 3D for now, so I guess more over the difference between the 370 and 460 would help. I know the new players are fast booting up and loading a disc, but for the most part I would rather have more choices of net stuff then 10 seconds of my life back every time I play a bluray. Seems like most around here would rather have it boot fast then have expanded content, but then hay I like BD Live discs, EVEN if they could have just put that content on the discs themselves. I guess I am strange, lol.



As I said, the ONLY difference I've heard was the 3d from the 370 to the 460.


I don't think the 460 has more internet services. Sony support would know for sure... but I don't think it does...


----------



## redpen

Back when I purchased my first dvd player i had the option of getting one that decoded the Dolby Digital before sending it to the receiver. (if my mind serves me correct)


soo.. are blue ray players created the same now? do they decode prior to sending it to the receiver?


I will have my UMC-1 in the next few days.. which to my understanding will do all of the processing, which blue ray should I purchase? So it sounds like I wont need one with all of the bells and whistles because I'm going with the processor/amp route..I'm thinking 3-400 range but of course would like to spend as little as possible without compromising quality. thanks in advance.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redpen* /forum/post/18418935
> 
> 
> Back when I purchased my first dvd player i had the option of getting one that decoded the Dolby Digital before sending it to the receiver. (if my mind serves me correct)
> 
> 
> soo.. are blue ray players created the same now? do they decode prior to sending it to the receiver?



These days, most can either decode or stream audio data to the receiver. See the table in the "Bluray Player Audio Support Comparison Chart" sticky thread at the top of this forum.



> Quote:
> I will have my UMC-1 in the next few days.. which to my understanding will do all of the processing, which blue ray should I purchase? So it sounds like I wont need one with all of the bells and whistles because I'm going with the processor/amp route..I'm thinking 3-400 range but of course would like to spend as little as possible without compromising quality. thanks in advance.



If you want the AVR to do all the processing then any streaming player will work. Do you have any other requirements?


-Bill


----------



## redpen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/18418994
> 
> 
> These days, most can either decode or stream audio data to the receiver. See the table in the "Bluray Player Audio Support Comparison Chart" sticky thread at the top of this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want the AVR to do all the processing then any streaming player will work. Do you have any other requirements?
> 
> 
> -Bill



up scaling would be a requirement.. I have a ton of older DVD's..


Maybe streaming netflix but I use my xbox 360 for that mostly.


Based on my research, the major differences in blu ray players are the amount of time it takes to seek and load the dvd's.. am I wrong? I don't want to skimp on this but I really don't think I need an Oppo if I can get by with a 2-300 dollar player.. thoughts?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redpen* /forum/post/18419015
> 
> 
> up scaling would be a requirement.. I have a ton of older DVD's..
> 
> 
> Maybe streaming netflix but I use my xbox 360 for that mostly.
> 
> 
> Based on my research, the major differences in blu ray players are the amount of time it takes to seek and load the dvd's.. am I wrong? I don't want to skimp on this but I really don't think I need an Oppo if I can get by with a 2-300 dollar player.. thoughts?



Have a look at Winston's pages for load times and DVD performance scores: http://winstonsreviews.com/ .


The OPPO BDP-80 is $289.


-Bill


----------



## BOB HAN

I just saw both of these at Costco today. Does anyone know what the differences are? I tried to search but only got official sites, no comparisons. The Samsung is $10 more at $159


Also, the Sony BDP-BX37 is about the same price? Thoughts


I assume all will play CD's?


Thanks


----------



## BritInVA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/18420156
> 
> 
> I just saw both of these at Costco today. Does anyone know what the differences are? I tried to search but only got official sites, no comparisons. The Samsung is $10 more at $159
> 
> 
> Also, the Sony BDP-BX37 is about the same price? Thoughts
> 
> 
> I assume all will play CD's?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I was looking at these also - both have similar capability and both will play CDs and DVDs as well as Blu-rays.


For me what swung it was the Samsung had the AllShare/DLNA sharing now whearas the Sony requires a firmware upgrade in July. So far I'm happy with the Samsung.


----------



## JEFFSJAZZ

I have been geared toward the Panny for months until today when I directly compared the two.Honestly,I must say that I preferred the image PQ of the LG-surprisingly.The picture just had more "pop",sharper contrast,clarity,color intensity and sharpness-black levels were about the same,as was standard dvd PQ.

I don't care about Wi-Fi,streaming,YouTube and various frivolities.I care about picture quality and audio quality (I need 5.1 analogue outs).Are the new HD audio formats real worth the trouble compared to simple DTS (over coaxial or optical)?

Does anyone have experience with these two players comparing these fundamental parameters?

All answers are appreciated-thanks,

Dr. Jeff


----------



## AyOtEcHnOloGy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JEFFSJAZZ* /forum/post/18422233
> 
> 
> I have been geared toward the Panny for months until today when I directly compared the two.Honestly,I must say that I preferred the image PQ of the LG-surprisingly.The picture just had more "pop",sharper contrast,clarity,color intensity and sharpness-black levels were about the same,as was standard dvd PQ.
> 
> I don't care about Wi-Fi,streaming,YouTube and various frivolities.I care about picture quality and audio quality (I need 5.1 analogue outs).Are the new HD audio formats real worth the trouble compared to simple DTS (over coaxial or optical)?
> 
> Does anyone have experience with these two players comparing these fundamental parameters?
> 
> All answers are appreciated-thanks,
> 
> Dr. Jeff



As someone who has had the the LG390 (recently sold it to my brother in-law) and now have the panny bd85, I have to say I give the slight edge to picture quality to the bd85, this includes dvd upscaling as well. With that being said however I do prefer the user interface of the lg more so than the panny. With the bd85 you get 7.1 analog inputs which is what I have hooked up to my older pioneer receiver and it sounds amazing. This along with the fact you will save around $100-150, I recommend the panny BD85. The bd80 is the older model which is very good in its own right, but I recommend the newer bd85 just from experience.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AyOtEcHnOloGy* /forum/post/18426651
> 
> 
> As someone who has had the the LG390 (recently sold it to my brother in-law) and now have the panny bd85, I have to say I give the slight edge to picture quality to the bd85, this includes dvd upscaling as well.



With regards to Blu-ray, unless you re-calibrated your display for the new player, this comparison doesn't mean much.


----------



## BillSears

I'm looking for my first Blu-ray player!


Right now my needs are something that will play my Netflix Blu-rays since I only own standard DVDs right now. Upscale DVDs to a 58 inch Plasma nicely. Have a nice wireless connection to stream Netflix and do system updates. Have a USB port to play the rare AVI I bit torrent for a show I may have missed. Preferably it'll do all of this fast and smooth for about $200. Right now I'm thinking of the VIZIO VBR200W or the LG BD570.


Any suggestions?


----------



## sher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillSears* /forum/post/18428802
> 
> 
> I'm looking for my first Blu-ray player!
> 
> 
> Right now my needs are something that will play my Netflix Blu-rays since I only own standard DVDs right now. Upscale DVDs to a 58 inch Plasma nicely. Have a nice wireless connection to stream Netflix and do system updates. Have a USB port to play the rare AVI I bit torrent for a show I may have missed. Preferably it'll do all of this fast and smooth for about $200. Right now I'm thinking of the VIZIO VBR200W or the LG BD570.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



if you will be using the panny p54G25 and it has WIFI and Netflix and all that, then does your blu-ray player need to stream, as well?


just moved and am trying to figure out a new theater: waiting for the new tv, and getting a Onkyo TX-SR-607 receiver, going with Polk TSi200 bookshelfs, ,ceiling speakers, CS10 center, PSw11 Subwoofer, a universal remote, and I can't figure out what to get for the blu-ray player.


i will be playing older DVDs, new Blu-rays, and want to be okay with the choice for the near future.


i'm obviously not a techie.

just a newbie mom, who enjoys good sound and tv.

please PLEASE advise


----------



## XStanleyX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sher* /forum/post/18429359
> 
> 
> if you will be using the panny p54G25 and it has WIFI and Netflix and all that, then does your blu-ray player need to stream, as well?
> 
> 
> 
> please PLEASE advise



No. You'd still want both hooked up to your ethernet if the blu-ray player has the ethernet input in case of possible firmware updates. Just choose which device (TV/ blu-ray) you want to use if they have the same thing like Netflix.


----------



## nirgal2002

I have a 61" DLP (the LED lamp version), Integra DTR 6.8, and currently the underperforming Samsung BD-UP 5000 that I bought when the format war was still alive. I've found a few movies that just don't play on my current player (Mutant Chronicles, The Soloist, 2012, etc). I'd like to avoid another Samsung player. Love the TV, but really hate the lack of support from Samsung on the player.


----------



## sher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XStanleyX* /forum/post/18429439
> 
> 
> No. You'd still want both hooked up to your ethernet if the blu-ray player has the ethernet input in case of possible firmware updates. Just choose which device (TV/ blu-ray) you want to use if they have the same thing like Netflix.




thanks!

i'm reading that as of now, the panny tv has yet to provide netflix but its blu-ray does. also, the wifi dongle that comes with the blue ray works on the tv . . . . and folks who have received their tvs (i have not yet) are having trouble with the wifi.

i'm trying to choose a blu-ray player.

my first question, which you addressed, was if you i'm going to be using the panny p54G25 and it has WIFI and Netflix and all that, then does my blu-ray player need to stream, as well?


i just moved and am trying to figure out a new theater: waiting for the new tv, and getting a Onkyo TX-SR-607 receiver, going with Polk TSi200 bookshelf(s), ,ceiling speakers, CS10 center, PSw11 Subwoofer, a universal remote, and I can't figure out what to get for the blu-ray player.


i will be playing older DVDs, new Blu-rays, and want to be okay with the choice for the near future.


i'm obviously not a techie.

just a newbie mom, who enjoys good sound and tv.

please advise


I"ve psted this elsewhere so please excuse any redundancies.


thanks so much!!


----------



## XStanleyX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sher* /forum/post/18430507
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> i'm reading that as of now, the panny tv has yet to provide netflix but its blu-ray does. also, the wifi dongle that comes with the blue ray works on the tv . . . . and folks who have received their tvs (i have not yet) are having trouble with the wifi.
> 
> i'm trying to choose a blu-ray player.
> 
> my first question, which you addressed, was if you i'm going to be using the panny p54G25 and it has WIFI and Netflix and all that, then does my blu-ray player need to stream, as well?
> 
> 
> i just moved and am trying to figure out a new theater: waiting for the new tv, and getting a Onkyo TX-SR-607 receiver, going with Polk TSi200 bookshelf(s), ,ceiling speakers, CS10 center, PSw11 Subwoofer, a universal remote, and I can't figure out what to get for the blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> i will be playing older DVDs, new Blu-rays, and want to be okay with the choice for the near future.
> 
> 
> i'm obviously not a techie.
> 
> just a newbie mom, who enjoys good sound and tv.
> 
> please advise
> 
> 
> I"ve psted this elsewhere so please excuse any redundancies.
> 
> 
> thanks so much!!



Sorry I can't be of help with the wireless. I use cat 5 cable. The P54G25 does do Netflix. If it doesn't do it out of the box a firmware update will add it. If you can run a Cat5 cable I could help you. I've never been a fan of wireless and have been able to avoid it.


----------



## sher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XStanleyX* /forum/post/18430995
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't be of help with the wireless. I use cat 5 cable. The P54G25 does do Netflix. If it doesn't do it out of the box a firmware update will add it. If you can run a Cat5 cable I could help you. I've never been a fan of wireless and have been able to avoid it.




I might end up running cable to the TV, as the cable is on the other side of the wall; however, the blue-ray is not going to be located in the same location.


I think I'm going to try the BD85 as its dongle works brilliantly--according to its owners--and i can pull its dongle and try it in the tv, as well.


anybody?


----------



## XStanleyX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sher* /forum/post/18431008
> 
> 
> I might end up running cable to the TV, as the cable is on the other side of the wall; however, the blue-ray is not going to be located in the same location.
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to try the BD85 as its dongle works brilliantly--according to its owners--and i can pull its dongle and try it in the tv, as well.
> 
> 
> anybody?



The BD85 is a fine player. I own one and you'll probably be happy with it. If you search the G10 and V10 threads in the plasma forum with the words: "wireless bridge" without the quotes you'll find some info.


----------



## sher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XStanleyX* /forum/post/18431032
> 
> 
> The BD85 is a fine player. I own one and you'll probably be happy with it. If you search the G10 and V10 threads in the plasma forum with the words: "wireless bridge" without the quotes you'll find some info.



thanks for your help.


I saw the wireless bridge posts, but sadly, they were over my head. I know it can be done, and when the tv finally gets here and gets installed, maybe i'll get some help.

you say you have the BD85 and the at i'll "probably" be happy with it?

Yikes?

why the dubious tone?


----------



## XStanleyX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sher* /forum/post/18431119
> 
> 
> thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> I saw the wireless bridge posts, but sadly, they were over my head. I know it can be done, and when the tv finally gets here and gets installed, maybe i'll get some help.
> 
> you say you have the BD85 and the at i'll "probably" be happy with it?
> 
> Yikes?
> 
> why the dubious tone?



Because you want it for wireless and I don't use wireless. If you can go without wireless you are better off. No dropouts and bandwith problems compared to wireless. Here's some info:
http://lifehacker.com/368094/wire-yo...-with-a-bridge 


You can find more info on the net with google.


----------



## hsuthard

Hi, I've got a Vizio 5150 TV and we'd like to add to it a blu-ray player and something like a sound bar. We have a Tivo Series 3 HD with wireless Fios access if it matters, and no receiver, processor, or any sort of sound system at all. Our previous TV was fine using just the integrated TV speakers, but the Vizio integrated speakers just aren't up to snuff. We'd like to upgrade the sound system without resorting to a full home theater system, and we also need a Blu Ray player for this TV. We had been using a PS3 but it died on us.


I've seen that there are a couple of models that combine a sound bar and a blu-ray player. Does anyone have any comments or thoughts that would help me direct my search a bit better? I'm posting this here rather than in the speaker/Home theater forums because I really don't want a rec of "get a home theater system." We'll suffer with the integrated TV speakers before we'll buy a set of speakers. We're not wired for them, the room isn't laid out for them, and we much prefer the "less is more" approach when it comes to the TV. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Stew4msu

Sound bars suck.


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/18420156
> 
> 
> I just saw both of these at Costco today. Does anyone know what the differences are? I tried to search but only got official sites, no comparisons. The Samsung is $10 more at $159
> 
> 
> Also, the Sony BDP-BX37 is about the same price? Thoughts
> 
> 
> I assume all will play CD's?
> 
> 
> Thanks



read my website... www.winstonsreviews.com


----------



## zimzim2001

Hi all, I was thinking of possibly upgrading my Blu Ray player. I currently own a Samsung BD-P2550 which I love but of course I'm always looking for "better". Would there be any noticeable difference in Blu Ray playback/DVD upscaling/audio with the Oppo BDP-83? I like the Netflix feature on the Samsung so I would have to get a Roku device also. How would the streaming on the Roku compare to the streaming from my Samsung player? Would this be worth the $500-$600 to upgrade and how much of an upgrade would it be? Oh yeah I almost forgot the display is a Pioneer PDP-5020FD. TYIA, Tom


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zimzim2001* /forum/post/18434263
> 
> 
> Hi all, I was thinking of possibly upgrading my Blu Ray player. I currently own a Samsung BD-P2550 which I love but of course I'm always looking for "better". Would there be any noticeable difference in Blu Ray playback/DVD upscaling/audio with the Oppo BDP-83?



For Blu-ray: probably not. For DVD: maybe, but it depends on many factors. Both players get good DVD ratings at http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=63 .


See the OPPO FAQ for background info:
 Is the Blu-ray picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player? 

 Is the DVD picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player?


-Bill


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zimzim2001* /forum/post/18434263
> 
> 
> Hi all, I was thinking of possibly upgrading my Blu Ray player. I currently own a Samsung BD-P2550 which I love but of course I'm always looking for "better". Would there be any noticeable difference in Blu Ray playback/DVD upscaling/audio with the Oppo BDP-83? I like the Netflix feature on the Samsung so I would have to get a Roku device also. How would the streaming on the Roku compare to the streaming from my Samsung player? Would this be worth the $500-$600 to upgrade and how much of an upgrade would it be? Oh yeah I almost forgot the display is a Pioneer PDP-5020FD. TYIA, Tom



That particular Samsung has always had a reputation as an excellent upscaler, and I doubt you can get much of a visible improvement unless you have a display that can reveal the most subtle of differences, and you're viewing it from close enough to see them. My guess is that on a 50" display, you won't see a difference worth paying for.


Similarly, the Samsung's excellent upscaling is appoied to SD streams from Netflix, so unless your display's upscaling is equally good you'll probably get worse results with a Roku. Although the Roku has a lot more streaming choices.


If you are using HDMI for audio, there will be no difference there either, and ditto for Blu-ray playback.


Your reasons for replacing the Samsung with the Oppo would be (1) for the faster mechanical and processing performance; (2) for playback of high-resolution audio via HDMI from SACD and DVD-Audio discs (so either you need this or you don't); (3) for the high-quality stereo analog outputs for CD playback (if you care, and if there's something underwhelming about the DACs in your AVR); or (4) for some secondary feature (subtitle shift, all-active simultaneous outputs, zooming, etc.) that you just must have but the Samsung doesn't provide.


----------



## game007

Hey both player are about the same price ! but wich is better !

wich has better wifi connestion! better MKV , avi playback!

Better dvd playback upscaling , bluray!


my opinion:

winner bd 390 only the remote is very Bad! and a little less net aps as the

bd 570

Has the bd390 USB Direct Recording?


----------



## Murray1

Time to update since my Sony 300 does not address DTS HD MA format. It can handle LPCM and Dolby True HD only. Am I correct that movies streamed via the internet are not in HD audio formats? How about video resolution? Since I want to take advantage of my new HT audio gear, is there any reason I would use this feature. See that WiFi is another feature that is being offered. Guess I have the same question for this feature. I have previously had Sony send me an update disk rather than doing it electronically. I want to be sure I have a clean stable install when I update. Do not think I need 3D so need suggestions on which blue ray player to purchase. Thanks


----------



## realmike15

I was considering the Oppo $300 Blu-Ray player for my Samsung UN46B6000. After realizing the PS3 is the same price, I'm slowly leaning towards it over a regular player.


The thing is I will be running HDMI for both Audio and Video, into my Receiver and then out to my Display. Is there really any PQ or Sound difference between the Blu-Ray players when you're using HDMI... since the Receiver and TV should be doing all the decoding? It should just be a digital signal of 1's and 0's as far as I can speculate.


I'm not a huge gaming console fan, but it might be nice to have one for those times a console game comes out that's not available for my PC.


I need advise asap, I will probably try and buy one tomorrow.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realmike15* /forum/post/18442408
> 
> 
> I was considering the Oppo $300 Blu-Ray player for my Samsung UN46B6000. After realizing the PS3 is the same price, I'm slowly leaning towards it over a regular player.
> 
> 
> The thing is I will be running HDMI for both Audio and Video, into my Receiver and then out to my Display. Is there really any PQ or Sound difference between the Blu-Ray players when you're using HDMI... since the Receiver and TV should be doing all the decoding? It should just be a digital signal of 1's and 0's as far as I can speculate.
> 
> 
> I'm not a huge gaming console fan, but it might be nice to have one for those times a console game comes out that's not available for my PC.



I own both a PS3 and a BDP-80, although my PS3 is an earlier model that doesn't offer the option of bitstreaming HD audio.


With the current PS3 there will be no difference in PQ or AQ via HDMI, when bitstreaming audio. The two do look different when upscaling DVDs, but both are entirely acceptable on a 52" display.


But beyond that these are very different beasts, so different that, so far, I am keeping both in my system even though I now use the Oppo for discs. The PS3's media-center functionality is not replaced by the Oppo, although the rumored update to include DLNA support will help. And of course there's gaming.


On the other hand, the Oppo plays SACD and DVD-A, and has a number of features (simultaneously active analog and digital video and audio outputs, for example, as well as source-direct mode, subtitle shift, limited zooming, etc.) that the PS3 lacks.


So a close assessment of your needs vs each unit's feature-set should reveal which one will serve you better. For Bklu-ray only, they're very close. But beyond that they're very different, and don't overlap all that much.


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

I have a Panasonic BD35. I have back forth using the same BD and can find no differences between the two. Heck, Plus the PS3 is getting the dang 3D upgrade to boot!


----------



## BillSears




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillSears* /forum/post/18428802
> 
> 
> I'm looking for my first Blu-ray player!
> 
> 
> Right now my needs are something that will play my Netflix Blu-rays since I only own standard DVDs right now. Upscale DVDs to a 58 inch Plasma nicely. Have a nice wireless connection to stream Netflix and do system updates. Have a USB port to play the rare AVI I bit torrent for a show I may have missed. Preferably it'll do all of this fast and smooth for about $200. Right now I'm thinking of the VIZIO VBR200W or the LG BD570.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



I decided to buy the LG BD570. I have nothing to compare it against but it seems to work fine. I hooked it up with no problems. Set up my Wireless internet. Watched a standard DVD and streamed some Netflix and even some YouTube. All worked well. It even updated the software Wirelessly!


I'll have to try a Blu-Ray soon.


----------



## realmike15

Thanks guys, I'm not too worried about upscaling DVD's so Blu-Ray performance is really the only factor for me.


Side note though, what 3D upgrade for the PS3 are you referring to? I hadn't heard anything. Is it a new graphics chip or something?


----------



## Murray1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murray1* /forum/post/18440754
> 
> 
> Time to update since my Sony 300 does not address DTS HD MA format. It can handle LPCM and Dolby True HD only. Am I correct that movies streamed via the internet are not in HD audio formats? How about video resolution? Since I want to take advantage of my new HT audio gear, is there any reason I would use this feature. See that WiFi is another feature that is being offered. Guess I have the same question for this feature. I have previously had Sony send me an update disk rather than doing it electronically. I want to be sure I have a clean stable install when I update. Do not think I need 3D so need suggestions on which blue ray player to purchase. Thanks



Found out that Netflix streaming does not offer HD audio. Do all current blue ray players include streaming. Seems like a feature I do not want since movies are not being streamed in HD audio. Any suggestions on a fast player with good HD audio and video processing. I have a 1080P tv so I do not think upscaling is important to me. Thanks


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

Support for the latest 3D at home implementation. Think Avatar 3D in your home here.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murray1* /forum/post/18447590
> 
> 
> Found out that Netflix streaming does not offer HD audio. Do all current blue ray players include streaming. Seems like a feature I do not want since movies are not being streamed in HD audio. Any suggestions on a fast player with good HD audio and video processing. I have a 1080P tv so I do not think upscaling is important to me. Thanks



No, you need to check what streaming features are included on a player-by-player basis.


Upscaling quality is important to anyone who still plays standard DVDs, unless they have a premium video processor (in their AVR, in their TV, or externally) AND a player that offers "source direct" mode.


I would look at the new Panasonics and (particularly is you want to play SACD or DVD-A hi-rez audio discs) the Oppos.


----------



## rdclark

After you buy a new TV, of course. And 3D glasses for everyone in your family.


----------



## danoeltico

Trying to help a friend find a bd player. He needs wi-fi and netflix streaming capability and would also like multi channel outs if possible. If there isn't anything out there with all three then he needs one with wi-fi and netflix and a second one with netflix streaming capabilities and multi channel outs. TIA!


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danoeltico* /forum/post/18452183
> 
> 
> Trying to help a friend find a bd player. He needs wi-fi and netflix streaming capability and would also like multi channel outs if possible. If there isn't anything out there with all three then he needs one with wi-fi and netflix and a second one with netflix streaming capabilities and multi channel outs. TIA!



Panasonic DMP-BD85


Owners thread is here-> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1230391


----------



## sher

BD85??? suggestions please!

I've posted before.

Bill and others have asked that I list my specific requirements before they can offer me advise.

so to the best of my ability, here's what my situation:


I will be (it's on order) getting the panny 54G25.


just moved and am trying to figure out a new theater: waiting for the new tv, and getting a Onkyo TX-SR-607 receiver, going with Polk TSi200 bookshelfs, ,ceiling speakers, CS10 center, PSw11 Subwoofer, a universal remote, and I can't figure out what to get for the blu-ray player.


i will be playing older DVDs, new Blu-rays, and want to be okay with the choice for the near future.


i'm obviously not a techie.

just a newbie mom, who enjoys good sound and tv.

please advise.


Thanks to everyone who so generously gives his or her time, knowledge and experience.


----------



## sher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sher* /forum/post/18457712
> 
> 
> BD85??? suggestions please!
> 
> I've posted before.
> 
> Bill and others have asked that I list my specific requirements before they can offer me advise.
> 
> so to the best of my ability, here's what my situation:
> 
> 
> I will be (it's on order) getting the panny 54G25.
> 
> 
> just moved and am trying to figure out a new theater: waiting for the new tv, and getting a Onkyo TX-SR-607 receiver, going with Polk TSi200 bookshelfs, ,ceiling speakers, CS10 center, PSw11 Subwoofer, a universal remote, and I can't figure out what to get for the blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> i will be playing older DVDs, new Blu-rays, and want to be okay with the choice for the near future.
> 
> 
> i'm obviously not a techie.
> 
> just a newbie mom, who enjoys good sound and tv.
> 
> please advise.
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone who so generously gives his or her time, knowledge and experience.




Sorry for writing "advise" versus "advice" and for the other errors in the above post.


Second, I am NOT NOT NOT a new mom. I am a tech neophyte. (I am also a mom, a daughter, a wife, a teacher, a movie fan etc. and I have no idea why I included that extraneous info).


Thanks


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sher* /forum/post/18457712
> 
> 
> Bill and others have asked that I list my specific requirements before they can offer me advise.



You still haven't listed any requirements.


----------



## BACONlover

Sher, by requirements they mean the following:


1. Do you need a blu-ray player just to play blu-ray discs?

2. How important is DVD upconversion to you?

3. Do you want a player that does online content such as Netflix streaming, Amazon VOD, Pandora, etc.?

4. If yes to #3, do you need wireless?

5. Price range?


Supplying answers to the above questions, will help everyone steer you to the right choice.


Edit: Oops, just saw your older post. Personally, I think it's better to have a blu-ray player that does online content even if your TV already does it. My reasoning is just in case Netflix upgrades to streaming 5.1 (as opposed to the current 2 channel), then you can take advantage by connecting this to your receiver.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sher* /forum/post/18457712
> 
> 
> i will be playing older DVDs, new Blu-rays, and want to be okay with the choice for the near future.



Your TV will do Netflix and Pandora streaming on its own and your AVR will handle HDMI audio, so all you need is basic Blu-Ray playback.


Any basic player should do -- if you don't need Profile 2.0 functions (the online bonus content on some Blu-Rays), the new Panasonic BD45 will be just fine. Otherwise, the BD65 is only a bit more, although it has streaming features that duplicate what your TV does. Or you may be able to find a good price on one of last year's models -- the BD60 or 605.


Non-Panasonic players will also work: the Sony S360 or BX2 (same thing) is available at a pretty good price, though the upscaling isn't quite as good. You could also pay a lot more for *really* good DVD upscaling, but even on 54" the difference probably won't be worth it.


edit: ah, BACONlover has a point. Maybe just get the BD65 since it's not much more expensive.


edit 2: as for wireless, it depends what router you have! I would have the cable modem moved to right by the TV (you'll obviously have a cable outlet there anyway) and use a wired connection.


----------



## Chopin_Guy

So here is the situation -- I am fed up with the noise that the PS3 makes while watching blu-rays -- being that its housed in my A/V cabinet which I sit close to while watching movies...SO I have decided to get a dedicated player for Blu-ray and hopefully DVD as well.


I love the audio end of my Denon DVD-3910 and actually want to keep that for CD's -- and besides I know the video side of the 3910 is fairly dated as it's a 2005 product, so hopefully upconversion of DVD's can be helped as well with this new player.


I am on the fence between several players -- the Oppo 83, Oppo 80, and the Denon 2010ci. I was going to get the 3800bdci to replace everything in my rig but missed out on the awesome price Listen Up had on E-bay ($579 shipped!!). The Oppo 83 and Denon 2010ci can be had for about the same price and then the Oppo 80 is about $225 cheaper. Already having an amazing PRO-111FD display I know the Blu-ray performance will be on par with all three players -- but will I notice any difference in standard DVD's with any of these players connected through the PRO-111?? Or is the video processing in the Pioneer more than sufficient when combined with any of these players???


Sorry for the long tangent, but this is where I am at in the decision...

__________________


----------



## sher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/18459458
> 
> 
> Your TV will do Netflix and Pandora streaming on its own and your AVR will handle HDMI audio, so all you need is basic Blu-Ray playback.
> 
> 
> Any basic player should do -- if you don't need Profile 2.0 functions (the online bonus content on some Blu-Rays), the new Panasonic BD45 will be just fine. Otherwise, the BD65 is only a bit more, although it has streaming features that duplicate what your TV does. Or you may be able to find a good price on one of last year's models -- the BD60 or 605.
> 
> 
> Non-Panasonic players will also work: the Sony S360 or BX2 (same thing) is available at a pretty good price, though the upscaling isn't quite as good. You could also pay a lot more for *really* good DVD upscaling, but even on 54" the difference probably won't be worth it.
> 
> 
> Sher, by requirements they mean the following:
> 
> 
> 1. Do you need a blu-ray player just to play blu-ray discs?
> 
> 2. How important is DVD upconversion to you?
> 
> 3. Do you want a player that does online content such as Netflix streaming, Amazon VOD, Pandora, etc.?
> 
> 4. If yes to #3, do you need wireless?
> 
> 5. Price range?
> 
> 
> Supplying answers to the above questions, will help everyone steer you to the right choice.
> 
> 
> Edit: Oops, just saw your older post. Personally, I think it's better to have a blu-ray player that does online content even if your TV already does it. My reasoning is just in case Netflix upgrades to streaming 5.1 (as opposed to the current 2 channel), then you can take advantage by connecting this to your receiver.
> 
> 
> edit: ah, BACONlover has a point. Maybe just get the BD65 since it's not much more expensive.
> 
> 
> edit 2: as for wireless, it depends what router you have! I would have the cable modem moved to right by the TV (you'll obviously have a cable outlet there anyway) and use a wired connection.



I really appreciate both the advice and the tone with which you offer it. the tv will be located in the living room, and the internet actually comes in on the other side of the wall, which means it would not be too tough to wire the tiv directly at some point. I'm not the person to do this, but hopefully i can et some help with that in the near future..


The Blu-Ray, the comcast box, and the receiver will all be in a closet in another room.


For the 200 dollar range the bd85 seems to be a good choice. I like that it has the wireless dongle included in that price, (and I can use that dongle with my TV to test out the tv's wireless until I wire the tv to the internet).


We have a fairly large selection of DVDs that we'd like to play on occasion.


Also, I would like to be able to appreciate good sound. and i think the bd85 has seen decent reviews.


thanks again, and any other advice is more than welcomed!!!


----------



## Blood Simple

I'm Looking for the best Picture Quality BR player for under $500. I wont be doing anything with it other than playing DVDs and BRDVDs, so I'm not really concerned with features not related to those functions. Up conversion Picture Quality on standard DVD's is also very important. The ability to play PAL DVDs would be nice but its not a deal breaker.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blood Simple* /forum/post/18465553
> 
> 
> I'm Looking for the best Picture Quality BR player for under $500. I wont be doing anything with it other than playing DVDs and BRDVDs, so I'm not really concerned with features not related to those functions. Up conversion Picture Quality on standard DVD's is also very important. The ability to play PAL DVDs would be nice but its not a deal breaker.



The general forum consensus is the BR performance is very similar across all players.


DVD is more variable. You might look at the DVD scores at http://winstonsreviews.com/ .


The OPPOs play PAL and 1080i50 BR, but are not region free without a hardware modification.


-Bill


----------



## Minge

For my application and as far as my set-up goes which Oppo player would be the best fit and value?


I have the Integra 9.8 pre-pro and I have the JVC 750 projector on a 96 inch screen. I let my projector do all of the processing and I pass the signal straight through from my blu-ray to the Integra and pass that through to the projector as unmolested as possible.


Given what I have described above is not the Oppo 80 a better value over the 83. I really just use the player as a digital transport. What am I missing here?


I do not mind spending the 500.00 for the 83 if it has merit, I just don't want to spend money that does not need to be spent if it is for diminishing returns.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Minge* /forum/post/18466423
> 
> 
> For my application and as far as my set-up goes which Oppo player would be the best fit and value?
> 
> 
> I have the Integra 9.8 pre-pro and I have the JVC 750 projector on a 96 inch screen. I let my projector do all of the processing and I pass the signal straight through from my blu-ray to the Integra and pass that through to the projector as unmolested as possible.
> 
> 
> Given what I have described above is not the Oppo 80 a better value over the 83. I really just use the player as a digital transport. What am I missing here?
> 
> 
> I do not mind spending the 500.00 for the 83 if it has merit, I just don't want to spend money that does not need to be spent if it is for diminishing returns.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.



As a digital transport they are pretty much the same, so the BDP-80 is the better value in that case.


The additional cost of the BDP-83 is mostly for (1) improved analog audio output for those want that and (2) ABT VRS video processing for DVD deinterlacing and scaling.


Other minor differences: How is the BDP-80 different from the BDP-83? 


-Bill


----------



## pinehurstnc

I need some help choosing a BD player. I currently have a LG BD570, which I liked until it skipped a chapter while watching Angels and Demons the other night. After this happened I started researching and it looks like this is a big problem for this player. Because of this, I wanted to see if there was a better option for me before my return window expires. Here's what I'm looking for:


1) wireless internet

2) Netflix and Pandora (at a minimum)

3) solid BD play (at least something that doesn't skip)

4) good DVD upscaling would be nice but it's not a requirement

5) nothing too crazy in price. Ideally something in the $200-300 range


Thanks


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pinehurstnc* /forum/post/18467378
> 
> 
> I need some help choosing a BD player. I currently have a LG BD570, which I liked until it skipped a chapter while watching Angels and Demons the other night. After this happened I started researching and it looks like this is a big problem for this player. Because of this, I wanted to see if there was a better option for me before my return window expires. Here's what I'm looking for:
> 
> 
> 1) wireless internet
> 
> 2) Netflix and Pandora (at a minimum)
> 
> 3) solid BD play (at least something that doesn't skip)
> 
> 4) good DVD upscaling would be nice but it's not a requirement
> 
> 5) nothing too crazy in price. Ideally something in the $200-300 range
> 
> 
> Thanks



Solid? PS3 slim (only wireless G though).


You may also want to check the Panasonic BD85 thread to see if that player has any current outstanding issues.


----------



## pinehurstnc

Solid.... not top of the line, not crap.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pinehurstnc* /forum/post/18467378
> 
> 
> I need some help choosing a BD player. I currently have a LG BD570, which I liked until it skipped a chapter while watching Angels and Demons the other night. After this happened I started researching and it looks like this is a big problem for this player. Because of this, I wanted to see if there was a better option for me before my return window expires. Here's what I'm looking for:
> 
> 
> 1) wireless internet
> 
> 2) Netflix and Pandora (at a minimum)
> 
> 3) solid BD play (at least something that doesn't skip)
> 
> 4) good DVD upscaling would be nice but it's not a requirement
> 
> 5) nothing too crazy in price. Ideally something in the $200-300 range
> 
> 
> Thanks



Panasonic BD85, although as with most mass-market players long-term "solidity" is hard to establish until after they've been replaced by next year's model.


----------



## pinehurstnc

So the Panasonic is better than the LG 570?


Does the Panasonic skip chapters or anything crazy like that?


thanks


----------



## Jacob305

I had a few of the under 200 bucks players from toshiba to insignia to sony to panasonic.. panasonic was the best one. I would recommend the oppo. its a bit more in cost.. but certainly worth it. I also have the ps3. I use the oppo more. the oppo is more quiet and is also fast. it can do secondary audio on the fly and also change the level of the subtitles. the costumer service is also very impressive.. which is more then I can say about the other companies. they all suck.


Jacob


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pinehurstnc* /forum/post/18467378
> 
> 
> Here's what I'm looking for:
> 
> 
> 1) wireless internet
> 
> 2) Netflix and Pandora (at a minimum)





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/18468139
> 
> 
> I would recommend the oppo.


----------



## Jacob305

oh.. those are things that you want? try a roku machine. the under 200 bucks one came with netflix. but most of them had problems specially the sony 370. the player had some issues with the speed of the internet.. while my roku and ps3 did fine with the speed that I had. I know that some people like streaming and stuff, but after all the problems that I had with the under 200 bucks ones. I really dont care anymore about streaming.I think in the long run.. you might reconsider the streaming idea as a waste or not even care about it.


Jacob


----------



## pinehurstnc

Does the streaming stuff work better if you get a player with a decent hard drive and just download the movies, etc., ahead of time?


----------



## Jacob305

its streaming, not downloading.

maybe others will have better luck then me. I found it to be very disappointing.


Jacob


----------



## Blood Simple




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/18465560
> 
> 
> The general forum consensus is the BR performance is very similar across all players.
> 
> 
> DVD is more variable. You might look at the DVD scores at http://winstonsreviews.com/ .
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thanks, I notice many reviews mention that BR players have gotten better at DVD upconversion. Are they noticeably worse than the old upconverting DVD players? Because I was planning on ditching my old Panny S77, when I got the BR player.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/18468461
> 
> 
> its streaming, not downloading.
> 
> maybe others will have better luck then me. I found it to be very disappointing.
> 
> 
> Jacob



I think how satisfactory streaming is to an individual user is much more dependent on the speed and quality of the Internet connection that it is on the streaming device. I have a PS3 and two TiVos, all of which I use to watch Netflix streaming. Their performance is virtually identical, both in terms of PQ and the stability of the stream.


----------



## silvercans

I'm still in the market for a Blu-ray player. I was seriously heading down the path of purchasing a Panny DMP-BD85 but now I saw that the Pioneer 320 can be had for 

To me DVD and Blu-ray PQ/AQ is very important, but I just dont know how much better the Pioneer is and if its worth the other trade offs.


Thoughts?


----------



## Jacob305

I would certainly recommend the netflix from panasonic 65/85 over insignia or sony. however the roku should be fine.


Jacob


----------



## Sgt Makak

Hi! I had done my research and I had decided on a LG BD390 but they were discontinued to make way for the new models. So now I don't know what I should get.


I have a Sony 34 inch widescreen CRT that I don't plan on upgrading in the short.


I live in Canada so Netflix streaming and such is of no use to me.


I already have a Xbox 360 so I don't need a PS3.


What's important to me:


1. Image quality. From what I've read, there aren't many differences between players for Blu-Ray but still, I would want the best quality possible.


2. I have a lot of DVDs I don't plan on upgrading so DVD image quality is very important.


3. My receiver doesn't have HDMI and I don't plan on upgrading it. So analog connections would be nice but not absolutely necessary.


4. Speed is good.


The Oppo would be my ideal choice but I can't justify spending so much for a player.


A colleague's boyfriend works at Futureshop and can get me any model they carry at around 30 to 40% less, so price doesn't matter that much other than Oppo (not carried by FS).


----------



## Stew4msu

While DVD upconversion does differ from player to player, I doubt you'd notice the difference on a 34" display.


So, that leaves speed as your only real criteria. I'd look for a JVC BP1


----------



## deepstang

I currently have a Sammy BDP-1400 and I think it is finally time to upgrade. I used the word 'compromise' because I want a great current BD player that has future proof features (Ex. 1.4 / 3D) that I can currently use on my 1.3a 1080p 60Hz Sony XBR2 LCD and Onkyo 605.


One of the most important features I am looking for is wireless internet connectivity for streaming Netflix, youtube and Pandora. I know this feature is now basic and can be found in Samsung players that are $100-$150.


I MAY go 3D in a year (with a TV upgrade); however, I wanted the best future proof player NOW. I know the PS3 has done a great job with their firmware in keeping up with the times and technology...but that does come at a premium price vs the tons of 

I would prefer to stay under $200, but would go as high as $300. Any suggestions?


----------



## EAWNYC

The Onykyo TX-SR707 is on the way while the 65 in Panasonic, the Mythos ssa-50 (and ProSub 800) remain waiting. I need a BluRay player for WiFi, Netflix streaming, Pandora, Vudu. Very Good video and audio (upconverting?). We receive high definition cable signals. We do not need another game system or even 3D. Samsung had been recommended but I have not seen much recommended here. Please help as soon as possible. Price? I was hoping less than $400. Thank you.


----------



## blackssr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deepstang* /forum/post/18470315
> 
> 
> I currently have a Sammy BDP-1400 and I think it is finally time to upgrade. I used the word 'compromise' because I want a great current BD player that has future proof features (Ex. 1.4 / 3D) that I can currently use on my 1.3a 1080p 60Hz Sony XBR2 LCD and Onkyo 605.
> 
> 
> One of the most important features I am looking for is wireless internet connectivity for streaming Netflix, youtube and Pandora. I know this feature is now basic and can be found in Samsung players that are $100-$150.
> 
> 
> I MAY go 3D in a year (with a TV upgrade); however, I wanted the best future proof player NOW. I know the PS3 has done a great job with their firmware in keeping up with the times and technology...but that does come at a premium price vs the tons of
> 
> I would prefer to stay under $200, but would go as high as $300. Any suggestions?



PS3 Slim is $ 299.99. Fastest player out there now besides the OPPO.


----------



## deepstang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackssr* /forum/post/18471098
> 
> 
> PS3 Slim is $ 299.99. Fastest player out there now besides the OPPO.



Isn't that the same price as the standard PS3?


So, what is the extra $100 PS3 advantage compared to the current Samsung BD players with wireless internet?


----------



## CruelInventions

I'm looking for a player that will still play the audio track while doing a low-level or low speed fast forward. I fully realize that the audio will be sped up to match the faster pacing playback of the video content.


It's a feature that I love on my Pioneer dvd recorder, especially useful when I don't have the time or patience to sit through the content in real time. It's particularly useful for news or information programming I've recorded to disc or usb thumb drives, but sometimes for movies as well. Ideally, it would be available for blu-ray, regular dvd and whatever other formats the player can play, but I'll take whatever I can get.



So, do any blu-ray players have this feature?


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CruelInventions* /forum/post/18471257
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a player that will still play the audio track while doing a low-level or low speed fast forward. I fully realize that the audio will be sped up to match the faster pacing playback of the video content.
> 
> 
> It's a feature that I love on my Pioneer dvd recorder, especially useful when I don't have the time or patience to sit through the content in real time. It's particularly useful for news or information programming I've recorded to disc or usb thumb drives, but sometimes for movies as well. Ideally, it would be available for blu-ray, regular dvd and whatever other formats the player can play, but I'll take whatever I can get.
> 
> 
> 
> So, do any blu-ray players have this feature?



The panasonics do at the 1st fast forward speed.


----------



## CruelInventions

Excellent. Looks like I have my future player brand decided. Thank you.


I don't really need anything else, besides the basics of reliability, reasonable speed, etc. I already have a Tivo S3 which can stream Netflix and all that other stuff, which seems to be all that anyone seems to care about nowadays since we know all blu-ray discs will display at pretty much equal quality from player to player.


On second thought, there is still up-conversion quality of non-HD content dvds, etc., to consider...


----------



## itc

Does anyone know when is Oppo planning to realize its next blu-ray player? Thanks!


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *itc* /forum/post/18475935
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when is Oppo planning to realize its next blu-ray player? Thanks!



There have been no announcements or rumors. They have averaged one new model per year and the BDP-80 came out in January.


-Bill


----------



## fafner

What could possibly be improved by a new player form Oppo or anyone else for that matter other than the continuation of adding a unending multitude of network streaming options....none of which actually belong in a BR player anyway?


fafner


----------



## deepstang

This may be a sticky question, but isn't the PS3 slim more future proof than the great Oppo 83??


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deepstang* /forum/post/18476037
> 
> 
> This may be a sticky question, but isn't the PS3 slim more future proof than the great Oppo 83??



The PS3 has a more powerful processor and can probably do more with firmware updates than a standalone player like the OPPO. That makes it more future-proof, unless the future requires new hardware.


Did someone here assert otherwise?


-Bill


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deepstang* /forum/post/18476037
> 
> 
> This may be a sticky question, but isn't the PS3 slim more future proof than the great Oppo 83??



Everybody's future is different. Some people have potential future need for simultaneous digital and analog video output, or for SACD and DVD-A compatibility, or for subtitle repositioning on CIH displays, or for another one of the several things the Oppo can do but the PS3 can't.


And some people's future will never, ever include 3D video.


----------



## sigmaace01

I currently have a LG 370 that I'd like to upgrade. Here's what I need:


~Speed

~Netflix

~Stream x264 and avi files from my PC.


Any chance there is a unit that does this?


----------



## itc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/18475959
> 
> 
> There have been no announcements or rumors. They have averaged one new model per year and the BDP-80 came out in January.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thanks for answering. Their BDP-83 was released in July 2009. 6 months prior to the BDP -80. So it has been 6 months to a year for a new model. Whichever way you look, there should be something new in the next few months. Probably. I'd rather wait for Oppos new model in another 3-4 months. Although I have not heard anything as far as new release.


----------



## itc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/18475997
> 
> 
> What could possibly be improved by a new player form Oppo or anyone else for that matter other than the continuation of adding a unending multitude of network streaming options....none of which actually belong in a BR player anyway?
> 
> 
> fafner




As you mention network streaming options. Also, support for mp4 files, DLNA, maybe 3 D, faster loading times....


----------



## slinky

I am reposting here thanks to overmoderating at these forums. I don't care to choose a between players or search a thread that contains thousands of replies. Thank you overmoderating moderators and locking the thread. Here's the post - it's a specific question between two players and heaven knows you can't read through all this in a timely fashion so I will add to the clutter.

---------------------


I just got a great deal on the S570 for what I thought was a steal (just under $200 with shipping.) That is a great price. But a friend asked why bother with this when you can get a PS3 with a big 120GB hard drive and have a whole lot more for just $100 more by getting a Playstation 3. It's a good point. Right now I'm having a little buyer's remorse even though I'm sure I can sell it for close to what I paid but I'm guessing there must be a reason why to go for a player instead of a gaming station. I'm sure some of you have gone through this before... The choice is whether to go with a Sony Blu-Ray player or, for just $100 more or 33%, get a Playstation 3.


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deepstang* /forum/post/18470315
> 
> 
> I currently have a Sammy BDP-1400 and I think it is finally time to upgrade. I used the word 'compromise' because I want a great current BD player that has future proof features (Ex. 1.4 / 3D) that I can currently use on my 1.3a 1080p 60Hz Sony XBR2 LCD and Onkyo 605.
> 
> 
> One of the most important features I am looking for is wireless internet connectivity for streaming Netflix, youtube and Pandora. I know this feature is now basic and can be found in Samsung players that are $100-$150.
> 
> 
> I MAY go 3D in a year (with a TV upgrade); however, I wanted the best future proof player NOW. I know the PS3 has done a great job with their firmware in keeping up with the times and technology...but that does come at a premium price vs the tons of
> 
> I would prefer to stay under $200, but would go as high as $300. Any suggestions?



I have owned 5 Blu-Ray players now and recently picked up a Sony 370 at Costco (labeled the BX37)for $159 (for reference I own a Samsung 1500, a PS3, and a Panasonic BD35). Here is what I love about the 370:

- Best on-screen interface (better than Samsung and Panasonic)

- Extremely fast load and startup times (it is as fast or faster then the PS3 for most titles)

- Very small profile

- Pretty quiet

- Lots of streaming options (Netflix, Pandora, Slacker, Amazon, Youtube, etc)

- DNLA upgrade coming this summer

- Strong support from Sony (ie firmware updates)

- Very stable player (no issues so far)


If you want built-in wireless Sony makes the 570 and Costco sells that model as well (I believe it is the BX57) and should cost about $250. If you are a Costco member you will get an included HDMI cable and a lifetime return policy.


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slinky* /forum/post/18478275
> 
> 
> I am reposting here thanks to overmoderating at these forums. I don't care to choose a between players or search a thread that contains thousands of replies. Thank you overmoderating moderators and locking the thread. Here's the post - it's a specific question between two players and heaven knows you can't read through all this in a timely fashion so I will add to the clutter.
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> 
> I just got a great deal on the S570 for what I thought was a steal (just under $200 with shipping.) That is a great price. But a friend asked why bother with this when you can get a PS3 with a big 120GB hard drive and have a whole lot more for just $100 more by getting a Playstation 3. It's a good point. Right now I'm having a little buyer's remorse even though I'm sure I can sell it for close to what I paid but I'm guessing there must be a reason why to go for a player instead of a gaming station. I'm sure some of you have gone through this before... The choice is whether to go with a Sony Blu-Ray player or, for just $100 more or 33%, get a Playstation 3.



If you are into gaming the PS3 makes total sense. If you plan on just watching movies, I would stick with what you have. There are pros and cons to buying one over the other, but it really depends on whether you plan on gaming.


----------



## mdavej

^^^


Remember to add $50 to $150 for an IR/BT adapter to use a PS3 with a universal remote. I'd never buy a gaming machine just to watch BD anyway unless the price/features were way, way better.


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ack_bk* /forum/post/18478340
> 
> 
> I have owned 5 Blu-Ray players now and recently picked up a Sony 370 at Costco (labeled the BX37)for $159 (for reference I own a Samsung 1500, a PS3, and a Panasonic BD35). Here is what I love about the 370:
> 
> - Best on-screen interface (better than Samsung and Panasonic)
> 
> - Extremely fast load and startup times (it is as fast or faster then the PS3 for most titles)
> 
> - Very small profile
> 
> - Pretty quiet
> 
> - Lots of streaming options (Netflix, Pandora, Slacker, Amazon, Youtube, etc)
> 
> - DNLA upgrade coming this summer
> 
> - Strong support from Sony (ie firmware updates)
> 
> - Very stable player (no issues so far)
> 
> 
> If you want built-in wireless Sony makes the 570 and Costco sells that model as well (I believe it is the BX57) and should cost about $250. If you are a Costco member you will get an included HDMI cable and a lifetime return policy.



You forgot one very important thing: How is the SD upconversion? I want something that's better than my BD60.


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/18478700
> 
> 
> You forgot one very important thing: How is the SD upconversion? I want something that's better than my BD60.



I was replying to Deepstang, not to you










In your situation, if upconversion is a major concern you would probably want to stick with Oppo, Denon, Pioneer, etc. Or buy an HDMI receiver that has HQV processing.


To the best of my knowledge, there is a not a really solid upconverting BD player that offers all the streaming (Netflix, Pandora, Youtube, Vudu, etc) wirelessly. As soon as Oppo supports streaming they will clearly be the preferred choice for people that want it all.


Upconversion is also very dependent on how large your screen is and how far away you sit.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ack_bk* /forum/post/18478806
> 
> 
> As soon as Oppo supports streaming they will clearly be the preferred choice for people that want it all.



Which, to be clear before anybody starts jumping up and down, is not something Oppo has indicated they are planning to do in any present or future products. They haven't said "never." But they haven't even said "maybe" regarding present products, and they have announced no future products of any kind.


----------



## deepstang

Ack_bk, thanks for the great info and sharing your expanse personal experience with BDPs. Does the PS3 have a Reon chip?


Do you think the PS3 has inferior up conversion vs the Sony 370 or Panny BD60?


Personally I would need the wireless up conversion. Thanks!


----------



## slinky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ack_bk* /forum/post/18478358
> 
> 
> If you are into gaming the PS3 makes total sense. If you plan on just watching movies, I would stick with what you have. There are pros and cons to buying one over the other, but it really depends on whether you plan on gaming.



I don't plan on gaming - but what is the reason why the S570 would be better than the playstation for watching movies, connecting a hard drive to watch movies, popping in the SDHC card to watch AVCHD movies played on a video cam? What are the differences? Is there no 7.1 sound out of a playstation? Does it not do CD audio? My friend keeps telling me that the Playstation 3 is much the same in many ways but he doesn't know the differences because he doesn't have one. I'm hoping someone can explain why I'd want an S570 over a Playstation 3 for specific reasons. I'll pay the difference if it is worth it.


----------



## slinky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18478469
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> Remember to add $50 to $150 for an IR/BT adapter to use a PS3 with a universal remote. I'd never buy a gaming machine just to watch BD anyway unless the price/features were way, way better.



Ah... that's interesting. I don't really have a universal remote now that my old harmony died. But why wouldn't you watch movies on the PS3? I think that virtually all the BR players I've seen were no less than adequate although some had somewhat better picture. What were your reasons?


Thanks for all the input.


----------



## mdavej

I didn't say I wouldn't watch one. I'm sure it's a fine player. I just said I wouldn't buy one. It's a waste of money to get a gaming machine if you're not a gamer, that's all. It would be like buying a Wii just to watch Netflix. This is coming from a guy who spent $30 for his last blu-ray player (refurb Insignia) and is happily streaming Netflix (without a stupid disc), playing avi's, and controlling everything with a harmony.


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deepstang* /forum/post/18479384
> 
> 
> Ack_bk, thanks for the great info and sharing your expanse personal experience with BDPs. Does the PS3 have a Reon chip?
> 
> 
> Do you think the PS3 has inferior up conversion vs the Sony 370 or Panny BD60?
> 
> 
> Personally I would need the wireless up conversion. Thanks!



The PS3 does not have a Reon chip. I would say the upconversion between the Sony 370 and PS3 are very similar and I might give a slight edge to the 370, but it is very close to call. I cannot comment on the Panny BD60, but my Panny BD35 is slightly (very slight) better than the Sony 370 and PS3, but keep in mind I am viewing on a 100" screen from 11.5ft away. On my smaller 42" plasma, I would be hard pressed to notice any difference at all. So it really comes down to how large your screen is and how close you are sitting. Because in many cases you are probably splitting hairs when it comes to upconversion between Sony, Panasonic, LG, Samsung, etc. There definitely are some superior upconverting BD players out there, but then you are going to sacrifice other features such as streaming (and price).


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slinky* /forum/post/18479397
> 
> 
> I don't plan on gaming - but what is the reason why the S570 would be better than the playstation for watching movies, connecting a hard drive to watch movies, popping in the SDHC card to watch AVCHD movies played on a video cam? What are the differences? Is there no 7.1 sound out of a playstation? Does it not do CD audio? My friend keeps telling me that the Playstation 3 is much the same in many ways but he doesn't know the differences because he doesn't have one. I'm hoping someone can explain why I'd want an S570 over a Playstation 3 for specific reasons. I'll pay the difference if it is worth it.



Well I own both a PS3 (60GB) and many other BD players including a 370 (which is almost identical to your 570 minus 3D upgrade and wireless). Here is why I prefer my 370:

- Draws less power than the PS3.

- I feel it is slightly faster at loading and playing movies (especially if you have the quick boot feature enabled, although this draws a little more power)

- The machine offers a smaller profile

- The machine is quieter

- The player is cheaper

- The player accepts IR signals allowing me to leverage my Harmony remote

- Netflix app is built in and does not require using a seperate disc to stream via the Netflix service


The cons vs the PS3 are:

- Does not have a hard drive (but you can use USB memory sticks)

- Not as flexible at streaming video/audio over the network (DNLA is supposed to be pushed to the 370/470/570 via an update this summer)

- Does not have the cell processor like the PS3 which means the PS3 is more futureproof


My PS3 is going to have to be repaired for the second time now, and quite honestly, I don't really want to put any more money into it as I just don't game as much as I used to.


----------



## deepstang

*Ack_bk*, this information is awesome and invaluable. You have helped me many times over the years here on AVS, and I just wanted to say THANK YOU!!


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deepstang* /forum/post/18481157
> 
> *Ack_bk*, this information is awesome and invaluable. You have helped me many times over the years here on AVS, and I just wanted to say THANK YOU!!



Your welcome. I owned a Sammy 1000 and I think you will be very happy with the performance of any of the current generation BD players from Sony, Samsung, Panasonic, etc. They load and play movies (especially BD discs that have Java) much faster.


One more thing to consider for you is since you have a Sony LCD, the Sony players support Bravia-link. Should be pretty seamless with HDMI.


----------



## deepstang

Thanks ack_bk. It is such a close race choosing between the PS3 slim and the S-570. Slinky seems to be asking the right questions, so I will keep checking back.


The Netflix streaming capability is very important to me, and I am trying to research if the Native wireless connection advantage of the 570 over the PS3 is significant. Glad the slim can properly bit-stream vs the "fat". I guess we never know what the future holds. I bet PS3 owners from 4 years ago could have never predicted that their player will one day get a FW update to handle 3D. I bought the Sammy 1400 in 2007 b/c I didn't think that the PS3 would decode all the new (at the time) HD codecs. Go Sony, for making the PS3 a time machine!!


----------



## Sybaris

I just bought a Panny tcp58v10 which has vieracast. I don't have a br player yet. Would buying the Panny DMP-BD85, which also has vieracast, be overkill?


thanks


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sybaris* /forum/post/18482312
> 
> 
> I just bought a Panny tcp58v10 which has vieracast. I don't have a br player yet. Would buying the Panny DMP-BD85, which also has vieracast, be overkill?
> 
> 
> thanks



Having that TV allows you to choose a BD player based on its disc playing capabilities and features, not on its streaming features. Which is a good thing.


----------



## mech27

can anyone recommend a blu ray player for a mitsubishi 65737 I'll be sitting 14 FT away from it. I'm not interested in gaming just a good player with quick load times


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mech27* /forum/post/18482713
> 
> 
> can anyone recommend a blu ray player for a mitsubishi 65737 I'll be sitting 14 FT away from it. I'm not interested in gaming just a good player with quick load times



What is your price range? Do you want streaming?


There are lots of players out there that can load movies quickly, but it helps to know what features you are looking for (streaming, wireless, DVD upconversion, etc).


----------



## mech27

I I would like to stay in $150 range and upconversion would be a plus I have over 700 SD DVD's.

Streaming isn't that important because I like to have my own

collectiin


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deepstang* /forum/post/18481694
> 
> 
> The Netflix streaming capability is very important to me, and I am trying to research if the Native wireless connection advantage of the 570 over the PS3 is significant.



A "N" wireless bridge is about $40. Of course, this all assumes you have a "N" router in the first place.


Obviously anyone with more than one player will probably end up using something besides the PS3 for most movies, but for those who want or can afford only one unit, the Swiss Army Knife nature of the PS3 is quite something.


On the other hand, the price of the S370 is nice...


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mech27* /forum/post/18483121
> 
> 
> I I would like to stay in $150 range and upconversion would be a plus I have over 700 SD DVD's.
> 
> Streaming isn't that important because I like to have my own
> 
> collectiin



You may want to look at the Pioneer BDP-320. It has solid upconversion and is a good player. It might be a little slower at loading movies, but you would be hard pressed to find a better upconverting player in it's price range. I recommend reading the owners thread here on that player. Should be able to find it in the $150-170 price range (Amazon has it for $165).


There are other decent upconverting BD players out there, but I would put the Pioneer at the top of your list.


----------



## mech27

thanks alot


----------



## jsntrmn

first of all, i would like to apologize in advance for my laziness. i've spent the past two weeks pouring over thread after thread whilst trying to decide on a tv to purchase. i'm now just a little too worn out to do the same kind of research with regard to blu-ray players.


the good news is, i have a panasonic 50" G20 being delivered on friday.










the bad news is, i do not yet own a blu-ray player, and unfortunately, i blew a little too much of my budget on the tv. so i'm looking for a more budget-oriented blu-ray player at this point. i'd like to spend somewhere around $150 USD. i suppose i'd be willing to bump up to $200 USD at the absolute most if the extra fifty bucks were going to net me some worthwhile gains.


are there any particular brands/models in this price range that you folks would immediately recommend?


----------



## chris246

I'm interested in a blu ray player, but all the latest models have features that I won't use, like netflix, youtube, and other net features.


Does anyone know a good older model (around $100-150) that has very good BD playback?


I'm reading that the PS3 has the best quality, so is it a good idea to look for some older Sony model?


I found model BDP-S360 which is around $100 but I'm reading that upscale conversion is not too good. I have a lot of DVD's so that is important too.


If anyone knows I'd greatly appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## Rgb

Before spending a lot of time reading this whole thread and researching the forum, thought I'd ask you experienced BluRay guys first...


After waiting out the HD disc format war, buggy players with slow load times, and the BD+ DRM issues, I am now ready for my first low cost BluRay set top player, having caved and bought the complete Star Trek Original Series on BluRay boxset










Be gentle guys- I've been around avs a long time, but have abstained from BD until now, so I don't know the current status of a lot of details on the current crop of budget players.


Here is what I want-


Less than $200, closer to $100 better.

Supports all BluRay playback features (Profile 2.0/BDLive Pip, etc - I know this probably isn't an issue any longer).


Would like 480i output capability over HDMI for DVD's to feed external video processor (currenlty an Edge).

Decodes all BD audio formats over analog and/or HDMI

Load times on the faster side.


Play back burned LTH (low to high) BD blanks a plus (probably too new at this point)

MKV (HD), DIVX, AVI, Xvid, etc video file playback a plus

Plays BD-5/BD-9's a plus (authored BluRay video burned to blank DVD's)


Don't care about streaming services like Netflix, Pandora, etc, but want Ethernet for BD-Live/firmware updates, etc.

Don't care about 3D (this year)


Suggested models?


Any of these worthwhile?


Pioneer BDP-120FD BD-Live Blu-ray Disc Player


Philips BDP3020/F7 Blu-ray Disc Player


Sharp BDHP16U Blu-ray Player


LG BD550 Blu-ray Player


Samsung BD-C5500 Blu-ray Player


Sylvania Blu-ray Disc Player Model#: NB500SL9


Edit: Upon some quick forum and web searching, it appears the Pioneer BPD-120 is not well regarded ("junk"), and the best bets from $100-$200 are probably the Panasonic BD60 or its replacement, the BD65, and the Pioneer BDP320


----------



## EAWNYC

Hi. I would like a standalone player. I have a 65 in Panasonic (no Vieracast) which we sit around 11 feet away from. The BluRay nees Wifi, streaming, BDlive, Pandora, Vudu, Netflix, ability to upconvert. Thanks.


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EAWNYC* /forum/post/18485083
> 
> 
> Hi. I would like a standalone player. I have a 65 in Panasonic (no Vieracast) which we sit around 11 feet away from. The BluRay nees Wifi, streaming, BDlive, Pandora, Vudu, Netflix, ability to upconvert. Thanks.



I believe the only players that match your criteria is the new Vizio player (200WS?) and the LG 570 or 590.


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chris246* /forum/post/18484887
> 
> 
> I'm interested in a blu ray player, but all the latest models have features that I won't use, like netflix, youtube, and other net features.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know a good older model (around $100-150) that has very good BD playback?
> 
> 
> I'm reading that the PS3 has the best quality, so is it a good idea to look for some older Sony model?
> 
> 
> I found model BDP-S360 which is around $100 but I'm reading that upscale conversion is not too good. I have a lot of DVD's so that is important too.
> 
> 
> If anyone knows I'd greatly appreciate it, thanks!



I would once again recommend the Pioneer BDP-320. It is a solid upconverting player and solid Blu-Ray player. Should be able to find it for $150-170. Your other option would be to try and find an older Samsung BD 2500/2550 that has the Reon processor. Personally, I would probably get the Pioneer since it has a warranty.


----------



## deepstang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/18483457
> 
> 
> A "N" wireless bridge is about $40. Of course, this all assumes you have a "N" router in the first place.
> 
> 
> Obviously anyone with more than one player will probably end up using something besides the PS3 for most movies, but for those who want or can afford only one unit, the Swiss Army Knife nature of the PS3 is quite something.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, the price of the S370 is nice...



Thanks for this info, as I didn't think to verify what router I have. When I figure out which exact BR player to get I will have a total of 2; however, the new player will be the primary player.


The S570 seems to have all the features that I would need, and would cost about $100 less than a PS3 slim after the remote. I guess one will tickle me more than the other and I will give in. Seems like a win win situation, minus the extra bucks.


Kudos to those AVS members that are helping with all these questions people have. That takes a lot of dedication is commendable!!


----------



## Rgb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ack_bk* /forum/post/18485466
> 
> 
> I would once again recommend the Pioneer BDP-320. It is a solid upconverting player and solid Blu-Ray player. Should be able to find it for $150-170. .



DOes the BDP-320 output decoded Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD High Resolution, and DTS-HD Master Audio over analog 7.1 outputs?


(Probably a stupid question- I know it decodes all formats, but don't know if copy protection limits analog outs to certain codecs or bitrates, like DD+ only, etc, while allowing all codecs decoded to PCM over HDMI only)


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rgb* /forum/post/18485555
> 
> 
> DOes the BDP-320 output decoded Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD High Resolution, and DTS-HD Master Audio over analog 7.1 outputs?
> 
> 
> (Probably a stupid question- I know it decodes all formats, but don't know if copy protection limits analog outs to certain codecs or bitrates, like DD+ only, etc, while allowing all codecs decoded to PCM over HDMI only)



Yes, the 320 supports 7.1 analog audio and decodes the advanced lossless codecs. It is $164 at Amazon and is a bargain. It will not load movies as fast as some of the newer players, but if you need 7.1 analog out and solid DVD upconversion, this is your best bet under $200.


----------



## EAWNYC

I own a Mac (the husband has the only PC). My receiver is an Onkyo TX-SR707; We have a Definitive Technology Mythos ssa-50soundbar with a ProSub 800 for bass. We seem to own very few DVDs. We use TimeWarner cable. We bought our last system in the last century.. I do not know if this changes any recommendations. Thanks again.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rgb* /forum/post/18485555
> 
> 
> ...but don't know if copy protection limits analog outs to certain codecs or bitrates, like DD+ only, etc, while allowing all codecs decoded to PCM over HDMI only)



FYI, that's not the case with any BD player that has analog multichannel output.


----------



## Wytchone

Do you guys use any of the players daily? Example you have kids who like to watch a dvd (sign lanuage) each day for weeks on end?


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wytchone* /forum/post/18488658
> 
> 
> Do you guys use any of the players daily? Example you have kids who like to watch a dvd (sign lanuage) each day for weeks on end?



Yes, my kids pretty much use our Samsung 1500 every single day. Aside from a few smudge marks on discs causing the playback to stutter, we have not had any issues with various DVD's, BD's, etc.


I have been using my Sony S370 just about everyday since purchasing it and have had no issues. I suspect you will find the majority of Blu-Ray players out there to perform similar to DVD players.


----------



## EAWNYC

I am sorry for clogging up this thread with my corrections.

I was reading a review of a BluRay player which called the player "an audio/video transport." Whatever I get has to coordinate the rest of my system. I think.


----------



## fyvlife

Hey guys,


I am just looking for a Blu Ray Player and it is really difficult to find out USB capabilities on individual Blu Ray Player specs.


So if anyone has a Blu Ray Player that is awesome and has these capabilities for a reasonable price, please let me know.


-DVD up conversion

-USB input that plays (avi? mp4? mkv?)

-Wireless capabilities



-Don't care about Netflix or whatever other dumb pay to play features


Oh yeah and don't say PS3 haha


----------



## Sgt Makak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18469354
> 
> 
> While DVD upconversion does differ from player to player, I doubt you'd notice the difference on a 34" display.
> 
> 
> So, that leaves speed as your only real criteria. I'd look for a JVC BP1



Ok, what if I had a 50"?


_I live in Canada so Netflix streaming and such is of no use to me.


I already have a Xbox 360 so I don't need a PS3.


What's important to me:


1. Image quality. From what I've read, there aren't many differences between players for Blu-Ray but still, I would want the best quality possible.


2. I have a lot of DVDs I don't plan on upgrading so DVD image quality is very important.


3. My receiver doesn't have HDMI and I don't plan on upgrading it. So analog connections would be nice but not absolutely necessary.


4. Speed is good.


The Oppo would be my ideal choice but I can't justify spending so much for a player.


A colleague's boyfriend works at Futureshop and can get me any model they carry at around 30 to 40% less, so price doesn't matter that much other than Oppo (not carried by FS)._


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Makak* /forum/post/18491146
> 
> 
> Ok, what if I had a 50"?



Screensize and viewing distance go hand in hand when it comes down to resolution and when we are talking upconverting DVD players, it is even more important. A 50" may make a huge difference in terms of upconverion, but not if you are sitting 15' away..


For reference:













> Quote:
> _I live in Canada so Netflix streaming and such is of no use to me.
> 
> 
> I already have a Xbox 360 so I don't need a PS3.
> 
> 
> What's important to me:
> 
> 
> 1. Image quality. From what I've read, there aren't many differences between players for Blu-Ray but still, I would want the best quality possible.
> 
> 
> 2. I have a lot of DVDs I don't plan on upgrading so DVD image quality is very important.
> 
> 
> 3. My receiver doesn't have HDMI and I don't plan on upgrading it. So analog connections would be nice but not absolutely necessary.
> 
> 
> 4. Speed is good.
> 
> 
> The Oppo would be my ideal choice but I can't justify spending so much for a player.
> 
> 
> A colleague's boyfriend works at Futureshop and can get me any model they carry at around 30 to 40% less, so price doesn't matter that much other than Oppo (not carried by FS)._



If you can find the Pioneer BDP-320 for a decent price in Canada I would grab it. Very solid upconversion (just below the Oppo), solid Blu-Ray playback, and has 7.1 analog outs. In the US you can find them for $150-170 usually. Otherwise you may want to consider the Panasonic BD85.


----------



## Sgt Makak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ack_bk* /forum/post/18491365
> 
> 
> Screensize and viewing distance go hand in hand when it comes down to resolution and when we are talking upconverting DVD players, it is even more important. A 50" may make a huge difference in terms of upconverion, but not if you are sitting 15' away..



Current sitting distance is 7 feet. With a 50" it would be between 7 and 10 feet.


Futureshop carries the Pionner, I'll look into it.


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Makak* /forum/post/18491378
> 
> 
> Current sitting distance is 7 feet. With a 50" it would be between 7 and 10 feet.
> 
> 
> Futureshop carries the Pionner, I'll look into it.



If you are closer to 7' than 10' I would say that upconversion should be a factor. 10' and beyond, I would think that most BD players will look about the same from an upconversion standpoint.


If you need 7.1 analog outs and decent upconversion your options are very limited, unless you spend more $$ (ala Denon, Oppo, Marantz, etc). The only knock on the Pioneer is that it loads movies pretty slow compared to some of the newer players. But you can't have it all on a budget


----------



## Sgt Makak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ack_bk* /forum/post/18491393
> 
> 
> If you are closer to 7' than 10' I would say that upconversion should be a factor. 10' and beyond, I would think that most BD players will look about the same from an upconversion standpoint.
> 
> 
> If you need 7.1 analog outs and decent upconversion your options are very limited, unless you spend more $$ (ala Denon, Oppo, Marantz, etc). The only knock on the Pioneer is that it loads movies pretty slow compared to some of the newer players. But you can't have it all on a budget



Sitting distance would probably be closer to 7' than 10'.


Honestly, I would pass on the 7.1 analog outs if it meant getting better upconversion.


One thing I just noticed reading about the Pioneer (and something I forgot to mention in my criteria) is that it lacks networking abilities. I'd want to be able to play video files from an external HD or better yet straight from my Mac.


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Makak* /forum/post/18491415
> 
> 
> Sitting distance would probably be closer to 7' than 10'.
> 
> 
> Honestly, I would pass on the 7.1 analog outs if it meant getting better upconversion.
> 
> 
> One thing I just noticed reading about the Pioneer (and something I forgot to mention in my criteria) is that it lacks networking abilities. I'd want to be able to play video files from an external HD or better yet straight from my Mac.



If streaming video files from your computer is a big deal, you are going to want a player that supports DNLA. The LG players may be your best bet (the 570 has built in wifi and the 590 has wifi and a built in hard drive). Sony is supposed to add DNLA support to their BD players this summer. But it will limit your choices I believe only the LG 590 has 7.1 analog outs (their most expensive player). Oppo may also add DNLA at some point as well, but I am not sure when and if it is 100% certain. I don't believe the Panasonic players support DNLA either. If they do check out the BD85.


----------



## iforsevilla

I have a good size library of standard dvds and I would like to know if all of the blue ray dvd players within $200.00 range displays these standard dvds just as good as regular dvd/upscaling dvd players? I am ready to start buying blue ray dvds and just dont want 2 players on my rack. I know blue ray players upscale all standard dvds but does it do a good job dispaying it? Or maybe better? As compared to the regular progressive scan players? I was leaning to the sony brand BR players. Thanks.


----------



## luciano136




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iforsevilla* /forum/post/18495145
> 
> 
> I have a good size library of standard dvds and I would like to know if all of the blue ray dvd players within $200.00 range displays these standard dvds just as good as regular dvd/upscaling dvd players? I am ready to start buying blue ray dvds and just dont want 2 players on my rack. I know blue ray players upscale all standard dvds but does it do a good job dispaying it? Or maybe better? As compared to the regular progressive scan players? I was leaning to the sony brand BR players. Thanks.



I have the Samsung BD-2550 Blu ray player. My projector is only 720p but I can't really tell a picture quality difference between DVD and Blu Ray, so I'm guessing the player does a good job of upscaling the picture.


Sound is a whole different story; Blu Ray BLOWS DVD out of the water...


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iforsevilla* /forum/post/18495145
> 
> 
> I have a good size library of standard dvds and I would like to know if all of the blue ray dvd players within $200.00 range displays these standard dvds just as good as regular dvd/upscaling dvd players? I am ready to start buying blue ray dvds and just dont want 2 players on my rack. I know blue ray players upscale all standard dvds but does it do a good job dispaying it? Or maybe better? As compared to the regular progressive scan players? I was leaning to the sony brand BR players. Thanks.



It really depends on which two players you're comparing. There were som pretty good upscaling DVD players, like the ones from Oppo, which would still do better than some Blu-ray players.


Let's put t this way: if you choose a BD player that tests well for upconversion (let's say one of the new Panasonics), it will be at least equal, probably better, than a mass-market upscaling DVD player from more than two years ago. To get more precise, you'd have to either look at head-to-head test results, or know what actual video processor is used in each player.


----------



## PatriotsHD

Alright guys, my man cave was flooded and I have been forced to setup the home theater in the living room.


With that being said, the only way that was happening is if I promised all components would be in enclosed cabinetry. I have been using the ps3 as a blu ray player but that no longer seems to be a reality. It runs extremely hot (even with a fan) in the cabinet.


Does anyone have any recommendations on a blu ray player that runs relatively cool???


My only other needs are netflix and pandora access.


Help please!


----------



## chris246

Does anyone know if a *wireless* Blu Ray player with DLNA exists, other than a PS3, that will allow me to access a NAS device on the home network and stream/play files on the TV?


Thanks.


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chris246* /forum/post/18499052
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if a *wireless* Blu Ray player with DLNA exists, other than a PS3, that will allow me to access a NAS device on the home network and stream/play files on the TV?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Checkout the LG BD570 and BD590.


----------



## BOB HAN

Is the Samsung the only player that will stream both Netflix and Blockbuster? Will firmware updates allow any of the other new units to do so?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/18499685
> 
> 
> Is the Samsung the only player that will stream both Netflix and Blockbuster?



I think so.



> Quote:
> Will firmware updates allow any of the other new units to do so?



Nothing announced that I'm aware of.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EWoody26* /forum/post/18499364
> 
> 
> I want a fast machine, but I am not willing to give up any performance for speed.



BD performance is virtually identical among players. So, speed is your only criteria?


----------



## Makav3li

Hey guys,


I need some help purchasing a Blu-ray player. I am looking for the cheapest player that can do the following:


1. Streaming (I need Netflix capability)

2. USB input that can play avi, mkv, etc.

3. DVD up conversion

4. Image quality (not sure how much this varies from player to player)


I would appreciate any direction you guys can point me in. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Jacob305

makav3li

I would go with the panasonic 65 or 85.


Jacob


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Makav3li* /forum/post/18504045
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I need some help purchasing a Blu-ray player. I am looking for the cheapest player that can do the following:
> 
> 
> 1. Streaming (I need Netflix capability)
> *2. USB input that can play avi, mkv, etc.*
> 
> 3. DVD up conversion
> 
> 4. Image quality (not sure how much this varies from player to player)
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any direction you guys can point me in. Thanks for your time.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/18504876
> 
> 
> makav3li
> 
> I would go with the *panasonic 65 or 85*.
> 
> 
> Jacob



Not gonna happen with the Panasonic 65 or 85.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Makav3li* /forum/post/18504045
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I need some help purchasing a Blu-ray player. I am looking for the cheapest player that can do the following:
> 
> 
> 1. Streaming (I need Netflix capability)
> 
> 2. USB input that can play avi, mkv, etc.
> 
> 3. DVD up conversion
> 
> 4. Image quality (not sure how much this varies from player to player)
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any direction you guys can point me in. Thanks for your time.



That would be the Insignia NS-BRDVD3 (wired) or NS-WBRDVD (wireless).


----------



## Jacob305

I would stay away from insignia.. its too cheap of a price.

you get what you pay for.

Jacob


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/18505628
> 
> 
> I would stay away from insignia.. its too cheap of a price.
> 
> you get what you pay for.
> 
> Jacob



The Insignia models fit right in with the lower model numbers of Sony, Samsung, LG and Panasonic in both price and performance with regard to Netflix.


The Insignia actually offers additional capability beyond just Instant Queue for Netflix. Overall, my NS-WBRDVD (with built-in Wi-Fi) has been a solid performer at a bargain price.


Mike T


----------



## Jacob305

I found the the netflix on both the insignia and the sony 370 to be very weak.. the panasonic 65 was the best one of the 3.


Jacob


----------



## mdavej

OP asked for the cheapest, and the Insignia is it. Sorry about your Insignia problems, but I have several Insignias, and netflix works perfectly on all of them, so I guess YMMV. The netflix interface is much better on Insignia than I've seen on other devices (except Wii - it's the best I've ever seen). Besides, the OP can't meet requirement # 2 with panny. Insignia is a killer value, especially if you can pick up a refurb/return from ebay for $30 or so. That's how I got most of mine and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Jacob305

I took the players back and saved up and got the oppo.


Jacob


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/18506133
> 
> 
> I took the players back and saved up and got the oppo.



Which is of course a fine choice for anyone, unless they want streaming in their Blu-ray player. (I personally think that's a lot like wanting whipped cream on your cheeseburger, but tastes vary.)


----------



## Maccos

I am in the market for a Pioneer BDP 320 or Sony S370 and reside in region 2. Can anyone advise me if these two players are able to play BD from region 1 or other zones?


----------



## Jacob305

after all the problems with the netflix streaming.. I pretty much gave it up on the blu ray player. it was such a waste. besides I have the ps3, the roku and the wii for the netflix.. its fine as is.


Jacob


----------



## Makav3li

Is the image quality on blue-ray players similar or will there be an advantage in that area to the panny over the insignias? If the pannasonics can't input avi, mkv, etc and are more expensive, the insignia doesn't look like a bad choice. Thanks for the help gus, I really appreciate it.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Makav3li* /forum/post/18506452
> 
> 
> Is the image quality on blue-ray players similar



Yes.



> Quote:
> or will there be an advantage in that area to the panny over the insignias?



Not for BR playback alone, no.


-Bill


----------



## gobrigavitch

Hi


Is there currently a player other than Oppo that does subtitle shift and source direct. I'm not in need of SACD or DVDA playback so I really don't want to pay a premium for those features. I've heard there is a Philips player that does subtitle shifting, but I don't know if it does source direct or is even available here.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gobrigavitch* /forum/post/18506526
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> Is there currently a player other than Oppo that does subtitle shift and source direct. I'm not in need of SACD or DVDA playback so I really don't want to pay a premium for those features. I've heard there is a Philips player that does subtitle shifting, but I don't know if it does source direct or is even available here.



Apart from that Euro model from Phillips, I'm not aware of any. Try the Constant Image Height Forum, they keep track of such things: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forum...prune=30&f=117 


Both OPPO models have Source Direct and subtitle shift, by the way.


-Bill


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/18506133
> 
> 
> I took the players back and saved up and got the oppo.
> 
> 
> Jacob



But the first requirement for the person people are responding to is NETFLIX.


How do you accomplish that with your Oppo?


----------



## Jacob305

I listed panasonic 65 and 85. because that has netflix.


jacob


----------



## tom_ed_luc

OK guys, I've been reading this thread and others for quite a while and need some recommendations.


I'm building a new house and am setting up a new HT system (5.1) in my family room with Paradigm Studio Reference speakers, but I also have in ceiling (B&W) and outdoor (Polk) speakers in various places throughout the house and outside (obviously) which will be "zone 2" controlled via speaker switcher and volume controls.


I have yet to purchase the AV receiver and Blu-ray player. This is where I need your help.


I was leaning towards the Pioneer Elite VSX-21TXH receiver. However, I just read on a different thread that Zone 2 on this receiver is only analog and I would not be able to send digital audio from the blu-ray player, TV (DirecTV box), etc. which would be hooked up to this receiver via HDMI. I was thinking I could listen to XM radio (via DirecTV) or Pandora (via blu-ray or Roku) on Zone 2 which I would probably do frequently. The only way I could accomplish Zone 2 audio from the satellite box or blu-ray player would be to hook them up to the receiver with analog cables and assign different inputs which seems like a big hassle not to mention a lot of wires.


So, first question: can anyone recommend a receiver that has ability to send digital audio signals to Zone 2, or should I just hook everything up analog too and assign different inputs? Would there be a noticeable difference in sound quality in Zone 2 if I did this? Sorry for the off thread topic question here.


Second question (more on topic for this thread): Which blu-ray player would you recommend for someone who would like excellent picture and sound (like everyone else). Preferably with wi-fi capability but I could possibly forego that and get the Roku with it. I don't really use any wi-fi stuff now with my PS3 (which I use for games and movies), but am leaning towards that direction in future. Of course, if money was no object, I would just get an Oppo 83 and a Roku but I don't know if I can justify that financially. I have a lot of SD discs too so that is an issue. I would like the player to be halfway decent for music playback (CDs) too if possible.


Thanks for listening and I appreciate any and all suggestions.


----------



## Jacob305

i dont have a good answer for the first question..


but for the second question.. I would go with the oppo.

I have both the oppo and the roku. it should work fine.


Jacob


----------



## s44

Your PS3 already does everything a Roku and Blu-Ray would do anyway.


----------



## tim3320070

Looking for this in a player to take advantage of my NR5007 Reon chip. We use Netflix and Vudu streaming fairly often. Do any have both features?

Ideal would be the LG BD390 with source direct feature added as an example.


----------



## FusionITR

Been looking to get a stand alone blu ray player as right now I use my PS3.


How much of a audio/video quality jump will I get by moving to the 1610? Is the $200 price difference worth going to the 2010?


Video quality of DVD scaling to 1080p is very important as I still have a lot of TV series in DVD I like to watch. PS3 Blu ray looks good but the scaling of DVDs look like ass compared to my stand alone DVD player.


----------



## JDMoose

I don't believe any receiver will send digital audio to Zone 2. The unit would require 2 separate DAC's. I have a Parasound 2500u suround sound processor and Zone 2 is analog only. You might want to consider going to the Audio Advisor website. They have a forum that is monitored by the techs at Audio Advisor


----------



## flytact

Will a player with built-in wifi or wifi capabilities via dongle or bridge be able to serve as a media player node?

Basically can I buy a player with these capabilities and NOT get a standalone wireless media player to pull music and video off a hard drive?

Or should I forgo these options and get two pieces of equipment?

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flytact* /forum/post/18510371
> 
> 
> Will a player with built-in wifi or wifi capabilities via dongle or bridge be able to serve as a media player node?



Not always. Sometimes players have networking just for BD-Live features, firmware updates, that sort of thing.


Look for DLNA support. This is the standard for accessing local media files on a network.


-Bill


----------



## flytact

Cheers on the quick reply.

So DLNA should allow the player to act as a media player. Good to know.


----------



## Cavemanhead

Been out of the loop for 6 months... Have the new model years been introduced yet? Don't want to spend more than $250


Priorities listed in order from greatest to least:


1) Blu Ray playback quality


2) Standard DVD playback quality (basically as important as 1 since I watch many TV rereuns)


3) Boot up time (short)


4) Netflix streaming... Do any do it reasonably well? Wireless preferred.


----------



## tom_ed_luc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/18508090
> 
> 
> Your PS3 already does everything a Roku and Blu-Ray would do anyway.



OK, but that will be in a separate system. Maybe the answer is just to get a new PS3 slim for the new system and save a couple hundred $. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## silvercans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cavemanhead* /forum/post/18510963
> 
> 
> Been out of the loop for 6 months... Have the new model years been introduced yet? Don't want to spend more than $250
> 
> 
> Priorities listed in order from greatest to least:
> 
> 
> 1) Blu Ray playback quality
> 
> 
> 2) Standard DVD playback quality (basically as important as 1 since I watch many TV rereuns)
> 
> 
> 3) Boot up time (short)
> 
> 
> 4) Netflix streaming... Do any do it reasonably well? Wireless preferred.



Probably the panasonic bd85. Otherwise oppo if point 4 doesnt matter


----------



## Jeff Smith

This may be basic, but I want to buy a blu-ray player as a gift for a friend who lives in a log cabin in Vermont. He has only a dialup modem, no TV or Sat or Cable, and just watches dvds. He just got his first HDTV - 46" Samsung.


Question: is it a problen thaat he has no high speed internet connection? I know on my PS3, I had to update my PS software to play a certain dics (can't recall which, bnut it was new).


I found a Sony BDPN 460 for $160, but will it require occasional updates? Will dialup do it? Will all blu-rays have the same issue?


I just want a player he cant use with netflix and no have to worry.


Any words of wisdom?


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeff Smith* /forum/post/18514249
> 
> 
> This may be basic, but I want to buy a blu-ray player as a gift for a friend who lives in a log cabin in Vermont. He has only a dialup modem, no TV or Sat or Cable, and just watches dvds. He just got his first HDTV - 46" Samsung.
> 
> 
> Question: is it a problen thaat he has no high speed internet connection? I know on my PS3, I had to update my PS software to play a certain dics (can't recall which, bnut it was new).
> 
> 
> I found a Sony BDPN 460 for $160, but will it require occasional updates? Will dialup do it? Will all blu-rays have the same issue?
> 
> 
> I just want a player he cant use with netflix and no have to worry.
> 
> 
> Any words of wisdom?



Most Blu Rays (including the 460) also have a USB port, so updates can be downloaded from the Sony website and transferred to a USB stick.


You don't need to use the ethernet port.


----------



## JDMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeff Smith* /forum/post/18514249
> 
> 
> This may be basic, but I want to buy a blu-ray player as a gift for a friend who lives in a log cabin in Vermont. He has only a dialup modem, no TV or Sat or Cable, and just watches dvds. He just got his first HDTV - 46" Samsung.
> 
> 
> Question: is it a problen thaat he has no high speed internet connection? I know on my PS3, I had to update my PS software to play a certain dics (can't recall which, bnut it was new).
> 
> 
> I found a Sony BDPN 460 for $160, but will it require occasional updates? Will dialup do it? Will all blu-rays have the same issue?
> 
> 
> I just want a player he cant use with netflix and no have to worry.
> 
> 
> Any words of wisdom?



He can contact Sony support and they will send him the updates.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeff Smith* /forum/post/18514249
> 
> 
> This may be basic, but I want to buy a blu-ray player as a gift for a friend who lives in a log cabin in Vermont. He has only a dialup modem, no TV or Sat or Cable, and just watches dvds. He just got his first HDTV - 46" Samsung.
> 
> 
> Question: is it a problen thaat he has no high speed internet connection? I know on my PS3, I had to update my PS software to play a certain dics (can't recall which, bnut it was new).
> 
> 
> I found a Sony BDPN 460 for $160, but will it require occasional updates? Will dialup do it? Will all blu-rays have the same issue?
> 
> 
> I just want a player he cant use with netflix and no have to worry.
> 
> 
> Any words of wisdom?



And if he only watches DVD's, no Blu-Ray's, he won't even need the firmware upgrades.


----------



## Jeff Smith

Definetely want him to experience blu-ray. Thanks I think that answers it.


I've been off the forum a while, but do I read right that the Oppo can moce the subtitles up on a CIH setup so I can see them all instead of just the "top" part? It bothers my wife more than me.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeff Smith* /forum/post/18517899
> 
> 
> Definetely want him to experience blu-ray. Thanks I think that answers it.
> 
> 
> I've been off the forum a while, but do I read right that the Oppo can moce the subtitles up on a CIH setup so I can see them all instead of just the "top" part? It bothers my wife more than me.



Yes, see Can subtitles be repositioned? 


It works on both the BDP-83 and BDP-80, both DVD and BR, BR with and without java.


-Bill


----------



## malaplace

Is the consensus that, if you *do not* care about netflix or other streaming, that the Oppo BDP-80 is the best sub $300 player on the market? I'm trying to decide between the Oppo and the Pioneer 320 for $100 less. I do not care so much about the DVDA/SACD capabilities of the Oppo, though it is a nice have, however, it seems that compatibility problems are much more prevalent on the Pioneer than the Oppo. I might be willing to pay $100 more for the Oppo simply for convenience and piece of mind. Thoughts?


----------



## Stew4msu

IMO, unless you need a universal player (DVDA, etc.), there's no reason to get an Oppo.


What about the 320 do you like? What are your needs?


----------



## malaplace

From what I've read of the Pioneer 320, I like the high quality video processing, as well as the high quality DACs. Furthermore, it seems that the Pioneer is one of the more solid players, in terms of defects, quality of manufacturing, etc.


That said, I have an Onkyo 805 that does a very good job with sound as it has quality DACs and can process True HD and DTS HD as well. I'm told my mileage could vary with respect to the video processing capabilities of the 805 compared with BD players, though.


Essentially, my primary concerns are mostly DVD -- ability to upscale, as well as play burned DVDs as I do lots of media work, BD compatibility, and the ability to play other media formats (AVI, DivX, Xvid, mpg, mp3, etc), as necessary. I do not care about netflix streaming (I can wait a few days for the actual disc to arrive).


Should I be looking elsewhere, or, for the money, is the Pioneer 320 the BD player for me? I see it for $164 at some places.


Thanks.


----------



## Stew4msu

The 320 should be fine. It's a bit slower than the Oppo (and others), but it's upscaling is very good, as is the build quality.


----------



## s44

How big is your screen, and how close do you sit? Effective difference in upscaling is often very small for most screen sizes.


----------



## Maccos

Recently purchased a Pioneer 320 after much browsing. I have found that this player has one of the best upscaling features around. I own +- 500 DVD`s and have been going through the ones that gave problems with my Samsung, Sony, and old Pioneer DVD players.

The 320 upscaled to 1080i/50 and played the lot without a hitch. In some cases the PQ was so good that other viewers were fooled into thinking that they were BD`s.

The upgrade was very easy and painless. I have not yet tried it on internet yet...but if anyone is wanting a really top notch machine for play-backs, this is it!


----------



## Jim McC

I want a player that has excellent upconverting(projector and 106" screen) and that works well with Netflix streaming. I currently have the Pan. BD60. What do you guys recommend under $200? Are there any pro reviews yet on the new Netflix players? Thanks.


----------



## jsrail

I just saw that Costco has a Panny dmp bd655 bluray player on sale for $159.99.


What I have:


Vizio 47" _S_V470XVT TV

Yamaha HTR 5750 Receiver

Dish Network HD DVR

Netgear WNDR 3300 Dual Range Wireless Router (no troubles streaming movies at all)

WII (just got the new WII Netflix disc, but haven't loaded it yet)


I want a Blu-Ray player that will work with Netflix wireless streaming, youTube (if possible), Hulu


Is this Panny BD655 (probably a Costco only player) a nice player that can do most of what I want? I know my receiver is old, but it works real nice for my family for now.


I really like the LG590 and it seems to do everything I want, but it may be a bit out of our price range just now.


Thoughts anyone?


Jay E.

Phoenix, AZ


----------



## mdavej

^^^


When you find a player that streams hulu, let me know.


----------



## jsrail




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18527138
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> When you find a player that streams hulu, let me know.



I guess I could still do it with my laptop like I do now. So forget the hulu, any recommendations?


----------



## mdavej

^^^


I'd go for that panny. It's an excellent player and streams netflix and youtube like you want. Just be aware you'll need a dongle or bridge for wireless streaming. That's an ok price, but even amazon has the 65 for $150 shipped and no tax.


----------



## cvye

What's the most responsive (quick like a dvd-player) player for under $200?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cvye* /forum/post/18528347
> 
> 
> What's the most responsive (quick like a dvd-player) player for under $200?



Winston has load times here: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=56 . You'll have look up prices separately.


-Bill


----------



## Vandals909

I also have the pioneer 320 and have issues with it freezing even on standard def dvd's. I downloaded the most recent firmware last week and it did not fix the problem. Is it possibly a setting I can change? It does it on blu-ray and other dvd's. I also posted this in the 320 thread. Just wanting to see if i'm the only one having the problem?


----------



## jsrail

Has anyone looked into the Vizio wireless bd player (VBR200W)? I didn't see any thread on it. It looks like its come out with the usual Netflix, et al and a new remote (maybe its purchased separately) that use a qwerty keyboard. I'm not an electronic guru, but I would be interested in your thoughts. I do have a Vizio sv470xvt TV that would be a same brand match (if that really makes any difference at all).


The Vizio website shows it out of stock and priced at $199.99. Seems a moderate price for a wireless, internet app system.


Please, any comments from you experts?


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/18522954
> 
> 
> I want a player that has excellent upconverting(projector and 106" screen) and that works well with Netflix streaming. I currently have the Pan. BD60. What do you guys recommend under $200? Are there any pro reviews yet on the new Netflix players? Thanks.



Anyone?


----------



## Maccos

Vandals909 I have the 320 with lastest 3.65 upgrade and no problems at all. Everything works just perfectly...PQ & AQ outstanding. I have run some very bad DVD`s from my collection through this machine and not one single jitter or jump.

Sorry, it may be your set-up, or if a new machine return it...it may be faulty.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/18531737
> 
> 
> Anyone?



Sony BDP-S470 or Panasonic DMP-BD65K


The Sony is slightly faster and the Panny is slightly better at DVD upconversion.


----------



## solarfuse

I can't decide between any of the players.


I want the best blu-ray player that can also stream without issues. Streaming is somewhat important to me - it's nice when you have friends over and you don't really care about getting the absolute highest quality image/sound.


3D is not important to me as I have a fairly new large TV that's not 3D and I don't imagine upgrading it any time in the near future. By the time I do upgrade it I'll probably want to upgrade the blu-ray player as well.


As I understand it vudu is the best quality, then amazon, then netflix. I remembered someone mentioned that it takes 2 hours to download a vudu movie, is this true? Or does it stream instantly? If it takes any longer than 20 minutes to buffer the stream than I might as well go to the blockbuster store 2 minutes from my house to get the actual blu-ray disc. What about amazon on demand? Does it stream instantly or do I need to buffer half of the movie first? I've used netflix though my PC and I know it streams instantly.


I have optimum online but I live in a large apartment complex which I think degrades the speed. I get 8mb down/2mb up which according to speedtest is half of the average for optimum.


After reading all these threads, here's how i've summarized the players:


LG BD570

-----------

Only player with vudu (??????)

Best streaming quality (netflix and vudu)

Some occassional blu-ray playback issues


Sony BDP-S570

-----------

Fastest boot speed

Good amazon streaming

Horrible netflix streaming

Possibly least playback issues (?????)


I have not done enough research on the panny or samsung players.


I was thinking of getting the Sony BDP-S370 (lacks wifi and 3d) which I can always buy a roku if I really want a good netflix player. But if the Sony BDP-S570 gets a firmware upgrade that fixes netflix then it would be a waste of money and I'll have useless hardware laying around that I don't need.


Does anyone have any details on the S570's netflix issues? Can it be fixed with a firmware upgrade or is it an issue with some hardware chip on the player?


Where do the panny and samsung players fit into the picture?


----------



## tim3320070




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *solarfuse* /forum/post/18532483
> 
> 
> I can't decide between any of the players.
> 
> 
> I want the best blu-ray player that can also stream without issues. Streaming is somewhat important to me - it's nice when you have friends over and you don't really care about getting the absolute highest quality image/sound.
> 
> 
> 3D is not important to me as I have a fairly new large TV that's not 3D and I don't imagine upgrading it any time in the near future. By the time I do upgrade it I'll probably want to upgrade the blu-ray player as well.
> 
> 
> As I understand it vudu is the best quality, then amazon, then netflix. I remembered someone mentioned that it takes 2 hours to download a vudu movie, is this true? Or does it stream instantly? If it takes any longer than 20 minutes to buffer the stream than I might as well go to the blockbuster store 2 minutes from my house to get the actual blu-ray disc. What about amazon on demand? Does it stream instantly or do I need to buffer half of the movie first? I've used netflix though my PC and I know it streams instantly.
> 
> 
> I have optimum online but I live in a large apartment complex which I think degrades the speed. I get 8mb down/2mb up which according to speedtest is half of the average for optimum.
> 
> 
> After reading all these threads, here's how i've summarized the players:
> 
> 
> LG BD570
> 
> -----------
> 
> Only player with vudu (??????)
> 
> Best streaming quality (netflix and vudu)
> 
> Some occassional blu-ray playback issues
> 
> 
> Sony BDP-S570
> 
> -----------
> 
> Fastest boot speed
> 
> Good amazon streaming
> 
> Horrible netflix streaming
> 
> Possibly least playback issues (?????)
> 
> 
> I have not done enough research on the panny or samsung players.
> 
> 
> I was thinking of getting the Sony BDP-S370 (lacks wifi and 3d) which I can always buy a roku if I really want a good netflix player. But if the Sony BDP-S570 gets a firmware upgrade that fixes netflix then it would be a waste of money and I'll have useless hardware laying around that I don't need.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any details on the S570's netflix issues? Can it be fixed with a firmware upgrade or is it an issue with some hardware chip on the player?
> 
> 
> Where do the panny and samsung players fit into the picture?



Vudu is instant, it take 20 seconds to stream HDX movies and is quite stable with a decent router and internet speed (I have 500kbps). It's not BD quality but better than Dish Network HD with better sound. I have heard the 570 is not as good as the 390 it replaces (I have the 390 and am very happy with it) but you need to research that. Vudu is convenient and they have a lot of movies that you don't normally see in Blockbuster but they also don't carry every new release but many.


----------



## Vandals909

The pioneer 320 ran great at first. Must be faulty, not sure how it could be my setup? It is the player that freezes. Problem is if i want to excahnge it for another 320 the place i bought it (best buy) wont have another one!


----------



## laeriq

I have obtained a Samsung 4600 and an LG 390 for the same price. Will be using as a netflix and blu-ray device only so upconverting does not matter. Samsung 50 inch plasma is the display. Which would you pick? Thanks...


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laeriq* /forum/post/18537519
> 
> 
> I have obtained a Samsung 4600 and an LG 390 for the same price. Will be using as a netflix and blu-ray device only so upconverting does not matter. Samsung 50 inch plasma is the display. Which would you pick? Thanks...



Upconverting does matter, because most Netflix content is standard definition and will need to be upconverted for HD display. Unless you will never choose anything but HD streams from Netflix.


No idea which is the better player of those two. I'd have picked a Sony or a Panasonic.


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark*  /forum/post/18537568
> 
> 
> Upconverting does matter, because most Netflix content is standard definition and will need to be upconverted for HD display. Unless you will never choose anything but HD streams from Netflix.
> 
> 
> No idea which is the better player of those two. I'd have picked a Sony or a Panasonic.



Do all Blu-ray players upconvert Netflix streamed movies? Or just DVD's? I've been thinking of buying the new Pan. BD65 for Netflix streaming. Thanks.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/18537844
> 
> 
> Do all Blu-ray players upconvert Netflix streamed movies? Or just DVD's? I've been thinking of buying the new Pan. BD65 for Netflix streaming. Thanks.



Can't say, categorically, but many do, if not all. I don't see why all video wouldn't prosent through the unit's video processor. You'd have to check in the applicable Owners' Threads for specifics.


----------



## Will PWR

I'm looking to get another blu-ray player for the living room and can't decide between the following:


Samsung P1600

Samsung C5500

Sony N460

Sony S470


Currently a PS3 80G is the work-horse as a blu-ray player and netflix streaming in the living room to a Samsung UN55B7000 via a Sony CT100. Im debating a second blu-ray player to alleviate using the PS3 for heavy blu-ray use, as its cheaper to replace a standalone player than a PS3 these days, not to mention that I can just use the 1 IR universal remote for everything. Plus I would like to option to stream netflix without having to swap in the netflix disc for the PS3.


Is it worth the savings just to get the older respective model? or just spend a bit more for the newer version?


DNLA and USB isn't a must as the UB55B7000 offers it already. 3D Capability of the S470 is nice, but I won't be able to utilize that anytime soon.


I use a Insignia NSWBRDVD wirelessly for the bedroom and have been happy with it for the most part. I dont need the wireless option for the living room though.


Thanks in advance!


W


----------



## Wytchone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *solarfuse* /forum/post/18532483
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any details on the S570's netflix issues? Can it be fixed with a firmware upgrade or is it an issue with some hardware chip on the player?



Picked up the Sony S570 and I did not know it had netflix issues at all. I have been inpressed with it vs say my PC when streaming. Which is a way makes me upset that my PC could do so much more but they want a Player to do it for you (approved device and all that)


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will PWR* /forum/post/18539834
> 
> 
> ...I use a Insignia NSWBRDVD wirelessly for the bedroom and have been happy with it for the most part. I dont need the wireless option for the living room though...



Why not consider the NS-BRDVD3 then? It's the wired version of the WBRDVD and is often on sale for $100 new or $30-$50 for a refurb/return on ebay.


----------



## Jacob305

I had bad luck with the sony 370. the netflix streaming was terrible. I would suggest the panasonic 65 or 85.


Jacob


----------



## Jim McC

Is the Insignia NS-WBRDVD the cheapest player with wireless Netflix?

Are there any made by Funai? Thanks.


----------



## solarfuse

Hi guys, I wound up getting the LG BD570. Thanks Tim for the comments about vudu. I'm very happy with my purchase.


Mini-review here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post18543790


----------



## idlebrain1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *solarfuse* /forum/post/18543799
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I wound up getting the LG BD570. Thanks Tim for the comments about vudu. I'm very happy with my purchase.
> 
> 
> Mini-review here:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post18543790



do you mind sharing the price? thanks.


----------



## idlebrain1

Hello,


My top priority would like to stream videos from my computer to LCD TV via Blu-ray player. So I am looking for a one with Wi-fi and DLNA Certified. Next comes youtube, bd-live etc. Any suggestions most appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Will PWR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18540636
> 
> 
> Why not consider the NS-BRDVD3 then? It's the wired version of the WBRDVD and is often on sale for $100 new or $30-$50 for a refurb/return on ebay.



Thanks...If I were do go with the Insignia route again, I would just get another NS-WBRDVD again.... I do like the one I already have and it has a good netflix interface, but there are some quirks that are to note: lack of preset remote code (though fixable with a learning remote) and what I believe is a bit long of a wait to startup.


Definitely a good consideration though...but overall I also want to diversify and try another unit and give myself some experience with another brand as well.


----------



## Will PWR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/18542527
> 
> 
> Is the Insignia NS-WBRDVD the cheapest player with wireless Netflix?
> 
> Are there any made by Funai? Thanks.



It was the cheapest player with with wireless when I bought mine about 6 or so months ago...


Not sure if its made by Funai or not, but none of the Funai remote codes would work on it with a universal remote...a learning remote fixed that problem though.


----------



## gotapex

Looking for a Blu-ray player to connect to my Epson PowerLite 8500UB. I've read through loads of threads, but am still a bit unsure which to choose.


I have a pretty extensive collection of DVDs and am just starting to collect Blu-ray movies.


Using a Lexicon MC-8B for audio, which has no HDMI, so I'm looking for something with multichannel analog audio outputs.


Netflix streaming and wireless would be nice to have too. Speed is a definite plus.


Quality would be my number one concern though, especially DVD and Netflix. I'm not too worried about 3D, since I don't want to replace the 8500UB anytime soon.


Ideally, I'd like to keep it around the $200 level or so, though I don't mind moving a bit from this price point if it makes sense.


I'm guessing the two frontrunners would be the Panasonic DMP-BD85K and the Samsung BD-C6500.


Is there a clear winner here? Should I be looking at something else instead?


Thanks folks, I appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## Sgt Makak

Based on the recommendations given to me in this thread I was all set to purchase a Panasonic BD85. With a bit more reading, I discovered this player is not DLNA in North America.


So now I'm back to square one because it seems I can't find a player that's DLNA compliants AND has analog outputs.


I'm wondering if I should just forget about the analog outputs.


----------



## gotapex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Makak* /forum/post/18545209
> 
> 
> Based on the recommendations given to me in this thread I was all set to purchase a Panasonic BD85. With a bit more reading, I discovered this player is not DLNA in North America.
> 
> 
> So now I'm back to square one because it seems I can't find a player that's DLNA compliants AND has analog outputs.
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if I should just forget about the analog outputs.



The Samsung BD-C6500 I mentioned on the post right above yours is DLNA compliant and has 7.1 channel analog outputs.

http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/t...l&tab=features 



> Quote:
> Add to that AllShare, which enables content to be seamlessly streamed between DLNA® devices, allowing you to play files stored on your PC or even to use your telephone through your TV.
> 
> 
> Analog Audio Outputs Yes (7.1CH)


----------



## Sgt Makak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gotapex* /forum/post/18545311
> 
> 
> The Samsung BD-C6500 I mentioned on the post right above yours is DLNA compliant and has 7.1 channel analog outputs.
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/t...l&tab=features



Samsung seem to have a lot of problems with customer satisfaction when it comes to Blu-ray players.


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Makak* /forum/post/18545209
> 
> 
> Based on the recommendations given to me in this thread I was all set to purchase a Panasonic BD85. With a bit more reading, I discovered this player is not DLNA in North America.
> 
> 
> So now I'm back to square one because it seems I can't find a player that's DLNA compliants AND has analog outputs.
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if I should just forget about the analog outputs.



I would look into LG's offering from last year, the BD390. It was a very well received player with an excellent feature set. Although it's Netflix capability is of no use to you in Canada, it is DLNA compliant, has the 7.1 analog outs and will also accept NTSF for USB sticks or hard drives. It is also wireless, as I said, a very strong feature set.


You can find quite a few available on EBAY, some used, refurbished or new. I'm sure you will find a seller willing to ship to Canada. Give it a shot, this is a very nice player.


Mike T


----------



## digmor crusher

I have an older AVR, a HK147 that does not do the latest audio codecs thru HDMI, looking to buy a newer Bluray player that does it thru analog, any suggestions? Partial to a Sony player but have an open mind. Thanks.


----------



## Sgt Makak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike-tee* /forum/post/18547059
> 
> 
> I would look into LG's offering from last year, the BD390. It was a very well received player with an excellent feature set. Although it's Netflix capability is of no use to you in Canada, it is DLNA compliant, has the 7.1 analog outs and will also accept NTSF for USB sticks or hard drives. It is also wireless, as I said, a very strong feature set.
> 
> 
> You can find quite a few available on EBAY, some used, refurbished or new. I'm sure you will find a seller willing to ship to Canada. Give it a shot, this is a very nice player.
> 
> 
> Mike T



The BD390 is the player I was gonna buy right when it got discontinued. I've looked on the web and the prices are outrageous. Around 250$ plus shipping for refurbished units and 420$ for brand new ones. at 420$, I'd get the Oppo 83 instead.


----------



## Chris3mes1

Complete newbie here

after spending months looking for an HDTV and posting in the LCD forum, then in the HDTV forum until i got a HD cable box.


Next thing on my list is a blu ray dvd player.

I have a vizio 32 inch, 1080p 120hz- I have one free hdmi slot for the blu ray with rca audio connections


Girlfriend just got me band of brothers on blu ray- I want nothing special, just to be able to watch these DVD's, & possibly hook up to a router and to the internet


I was thinking of getting a PS3, but I am a xbox gamer so 2 gaming consoles is not worth it for me. anything special I need to look into, or can i basically look into the players they sell at costco?


----------



## Wytchone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris3mes1* /forum/post/18553626
> 
> 
> I was thinking of getting a PS3, but I am a xbox gamer so 2 gaming consoles is not worth it for me. anything special I need to look into, or can i basically look into the players they sell at costco?



How is your XboX connected to the net? Wireless or hardwire?

Wireless then unless you want to setup a small LAN get a player with wireless ablities. These cost a bit more on average but work fine.


If you have a lan setup, find any decent player with a Cat5 connection in the back, run a cable to it and your ready to go.


----------



## Chris3mes1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wytchone* /forum/post/18554214
> 
> 
> How is your XboX connected to the net? Wireless or hardwire?
> 
> Wireless then unless you want to setup a small LAN get a player with wireless ablities. These cost a bit more on average but work fine.
> 
> 
> If you have a lan setup, find any decent player with a Cat5 connection in the back, run a cable to it and your ready to go.



I have a lan setup, I have a dlink switch 5 feet from my tv, with the xbox, computer, pS2 all hooked up, one spot left for the blu ray player

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Falstaff66

I'm looking for my first Blu Ray player. I have a large collection of DVDs that upscale very nicely via my Denon DVD-1730 player. My TV is a new Samsung 55" series 6 LCD. Distance about 10 feet. Since we buy DVDs, I want the blu ray player in part so that new acquistions are in BD format. I have an XBox 360 as a media center, and for streaming Netflix, so those features are nice, but not critical. Lastly, my Denon AVR 1804 receiver is pre HDMI, and I don't plan to replace it. But then I don't plan to expand my 5 speakers to 7 either, so I don't know if analog outputs matter.


I'm leaning towards the Sony BDPN460, which is $139 at BB. Other choices include the Sammy BDC5500 @ $159. I have BB credit (from the TV) so that gives it an edge over online. Any thoughts on non Sammy CEC functioning with my new TV? I'd love to lose a remote. Upscaling DVD is key, would these BD players beat my Denon? If not I'll keep using it.


*** Added via Edit

Ok, after looking into the analog output, it may well be worth it to get the 7.1 analog outputs and on-board decoding, since my AVR has 5.1 inputs. Is the sound difference noticeable over "lossy" DD5.1 and DTS?


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Falstaff66* /forum/post/18555792
> 
> 
> I'm looking for my first Blu Ray player. I have a large collection of DVDs that upscale very nicely via my Denon DVD-1730 player. My TV is a new Samsung 55" series 6 LCD. Distance about 10 feet. Since we buy DVDs, I want the blu ray player in part so that new acquistions are in BD format. I have an XBox 360 as a media center, and for streaming Netflix, so those features are nice, but not critical. Lastly, my Denon AVR 1804 receiver is pre HDMI, and I don't plan to replace it. But then I don't plan to expand my 5 speakers to 7 either, so I don't know if analog outputs matter.
> 
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Sony BDPN460, which is $139 at BB. Other choices include the Sammy BDC5500 @ $159. I have BB credit (from the TV) so that gives it an edge over online. Any thoughts on non Sammy CEC functioning with my new TV? I'd love to lose a remote. Upscaling DVD is key, would these BD players beat my Denon? If not I'll keep using it.



I'd buy the Pan. BD65 before both of those for better upscaling.


----------



## flatlinerz

ok thinking about getting Ps3 for blu ray player because I have heard there better blu ray players because the get firmware updates or is there a blu ray player that's better then ps3?


thanks for the help


----------



## DukeOfPrunes

Get the PS3, it does so much more!


----------



## jedi755

what is your budget? if you just want a down and dirty BR player for less than $100 you can get something cheap. if you are willing to spend $300 get the PS3 as you can a lot with it!


----------



## kipplitz

Go with the PS3 120 GB Slim.


I have used a Panasonic stand-alone Blu Ray player for quite a while: BD-30, then BD35 and recently bought BD-65.


The Panasonic units are great Blu Ray players and the new 65 is blazing fast compared to all previous versions and the picture quality is second to none. I just returned my BD-65 and got a PS3. What?!?!


Here is why. I have used an Xbox 360 for Netflix streaming right beside my Panasonic Blu Ray players and decide it was time to ditch two boxes for one...I though the 65 would fit my needs as it has Netflix streaming. I bought it, I tried it, and when it is all said and done the Blu Ray part of the BD-65 gets an A+...the Netflix streaming gets a C-.


Maybe I am spoiled form the Netflix interface on the Xbox 360 but the one on the Panasonic only allows viewing what is in your instant cue. It would be the equivelant of going form a fully loaded German luxury car to a stripped down Ford Escort...the both get you to Grandmas house but one is a whole lot more fun.


So unlike the rest of the world that started at a PS3...I ended up there. The PS3 does a great job as a Blu Ray player and the Netflix streaming is top notch as well...different than the Xbox 360 experience but equally as pleasing.


Hope this helps,


KippLitz


----------



## jemmett

I am looking to replace an old basic dvd player. My setup is cheap and simple.


42" Sceptre

Pan VSX-816


I would like to get your opinion on two options.


Option 1: The most basic cheap acceptable player without any bells or whistles


Option 2: Something with built in wireless capabilities that is netflix and pandora enabled.


Thanks.


----------



## jsrail

I just picked up the Vizio VBR200W wireless blu-ray player at Wal Mart for $178. I haven't hooked it up yet, but I hear its a pretty good player for the money and we have wireless (don't have a hard line, its going to be a ough job) router (Netgear dual band WNDR3300) with download speeds around 23-26mbps usually through fiber optic cable service. We have a Vizio 47" HDTV and hoping the player works well with a same-brand TV.


I'll post what it turns out to be like after I get it installed tonight. Have to go get an HDMI cable (they don't supply one with the player) and optical for the audio to our Yamaha receiver.


I really like the LG590, but a bit out of our price range now. Maybe in a couple years the price will be down.


Jay


----------



## andrew jc

Lucky me looks like I'm going to be replacing most of my components in my HT. Getting a new TV budget around $1000- $1300 leaning towards a Vizio XVT or an LG. A new receiver most likely a Pioneer 1020. Looking at the Pioneer 320 or Panasonic BD65, what would be the better player? I plan on moving my cable modem and router to the basement and hard wire the TV if it has an Ethernet jack same with Blu Ray player. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsrail* /forum/post/18564189
> 
> 
> I'll post what it turns out to be like after I get it installed tonight.



Please don't. There's other threads for that. This is a thread for people to ask what player to get, not to announce what players people purchased.


----------



## Falstaff66

Any more suggestions on a reasonable player with analog 7.1 support? Is the lossless audio, used ona 5.1 basis, really noticeable compared with regular DTS or DD5.1 via optical?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Falstaff66* /forum/post/18555792
> 
> 
> I'm looking for my first Blu Ray player. I have a large collection of DVDs that upscale very nicely via my Denon DVD-1730 player. My TV is a new Samsung 55" series 6 LCD. Distance about 10 feet. Since we buy DVDs, I want the blu ray player in part so that new acquistions are in BD format. I have an XBox 360 as a media center, and for streaming Netflix, so those features are nice, but not critical. Lastly, my Denon AVR 1804 receiver is pre HDMI, and I don't plan to replace it. But then I don't plan to expand my 5 speakers to 7 either, so I don't know if analog outputs matter.
> 
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Sony BDPN460, which is $139 at BB. Other choices include the Sammy BDC5500 @ $159. I have BB credit (from the TV) so that gives it an edge over online. Any thoughts on non Sammy CEC functioning with my new TV? I'd love to lose a remote. Upscaling DVD is key, would these BD players beat my Denon? If not I'll keep using it.
> 
> 
> *** Added via Edit
> 
> Ok, after looking into the analog output, it may well be worth it to get the 7.1 analog outputs and on-board decoding, since my AVR has 5.1 inputs. Is the sound difference noticeable over "lossy" DD5.1 and DTS?


----------



## Will PWR

Slight change of plans.... suggestions / feedback between the following...



BD-P4600


BD-C6500


BD-P3600


Thanks


W



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will PWR* /forum/post/18539834
> 
> 
> I'm looking to get another blu-ray player for the living room and can't decide between the following:
> 
> 
> Samsung P1600
> 
> Samsung C5500
> 
> Sony N460
> 
> Sony S470
> 
> 
> Currently a PS3 80G is the work-horse as a blu-ray player and netflix streaming in the living room to a Samsung UN55B7000 via a Sony CT100. Im debating a second blu-ray player to alleviate using the PS3 for heavy blu-ray use, as its cheaper to replace a standalone player than a PS3 these days, not to mention that I can just use the 1 IR universal remote for everything. Plus I would like to option to stream netflix without having to swap in the netflix disc for the PS3.
> 
> 
> Is it worth the savings just to get the older respective model? or just spend a bit more for the newer version?
> 
> 
> DNLA and USB isn't a must as the UB55B7000 offers it already. 3D Capability of the S470 is nice, but I won't be able to utilize that anytime soon.
> 
> 
> I use a Insignia NSWBRDVD wirelessly for the bedroom and have been happy with it for the most part. I dont need the wireless option for the living room though.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> W


----------



## 07pilot4me

narrowed down to:


Sony 570

Panny 85


leaning toward Sony, since only "ding" seems to be bad netflix playback (i am hoping this is fixed with FW updates). does anyone know if this will work with a wireless G router?? or will i need to purchase an N router.


cost is a factor. would like it under $250 and musts are (wireless built in, netflix streaming, being "future proof", meaning good for at least 3 years)


comments please


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kipplitz* /forum/post/18563379
> 
> 
> Go with the PS3 120 GB Slim.
> 
> 
> I have used a Panasonic stand-alone Blu Ray player for quite a while: BD-30, then BD35 and recently bought BD-65.
> 
> 
> The Panasonic units are great Blu Ray players and the new 65 is blazing fast compared to all previous versions and the picture quality is second to none. I just returned my BD-65 and got a PS3. What?!?!
> 
> 
> Here is why. I have used an Xbox 360 for Netflix streaming right beside my Panasonic Blu Ray players and decide it was time to ditch two boxes for one...I though the 65 would fit my needs as it has Netflix streaming. I bought it, I tried it, and when it is all said and done the Blu Ray part of the BD-65 gets an A+...the Netflix streaming gets a C-.
> 
> 
> Maybe I am spoiled form the Netflix interface on the Xbox 360 but the one on the Panasonic only allows viewing what is in your instant cue. It would be the equivelant of going form a fully loaded German luxury car to a stripped down Ford Escort...the both get you to Grandmas house but one is a whole lot more fun.
> 
> 
> So unlike the rest of the world that started at a PS3...I ended up there. The PS3 does a great job as a Blu Ray player and the Netflix streaming is top notch as well...different than the Xbox 360 experience but equally as pleasing.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> 
> KippLitz



So with the Xbox 360 you don't have to put the movies in your queue before watching them? If so, what other players do this?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Falstaff66* /forum/post/18565717
> 
> 
> Any more suggestions on a reasonable player with analog 7.1 support? Is the lossless audio, used ona 5.1 basis, really noticeable compared with regular DTS or DD5.1 via optical?



The second answer first - no, lossless isn't a noticeable improvement over the lossy codecs on Blu-day. DD 5.1 and DTS are less compressed on Blu than on DVD and they sound great. When I compare, I rarely hear much differnce. But, having said that, if you're getting a player, why not spend a little more to get one with analog outputs. That's what I did and I've never regretted it.


Oppo has three players with analog outs - in price order from $300-800: the BDP-80, BDP-83, and BDP-83SE. Oppo is renowned for DVD upscaling, customer support, and gets good reviews for analog audio as well, especially the SE, which was designed for that purpose. The Panasonic BD85 ($250) is another good choice. I have an older BD55, which performs very well.


----------



## jsrail




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenjaminNicholas* /forum/post/18246363
> 
> 
> The Vizio I ordered:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/VIZIO-VBR200W-...6305237&sr=8-3
> 
> 
> Like I said, if it sucks as bad as my other Sammy players have, I'll return it. While I still have an LED Sammy tv (and love it), I don't think their blu units are fit for much else than a constant headache. Hope they can fix their constant playback issues with this new gen.
> 
> 
> BN



I just got mine at Wal Mart for $178.00. Lots of stores are out of stock on them now. Haven't hooked it up yet.


----------



## Marty1888

Basically i have a £700 budget that I've been saving for a Blu-ray player.


However I'm now wondering if i should bother buying a stand alone player seeing as i have a ps3 anyway.. What are your thoughts? Would i be aswel just putting the money to better use and just use the ps3's player when required?


May just stick it in with my savings tbh but just want a general view on if stand alone players differ greatly from what the ps3 delivers in terms of quality and other media playback.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/18567522
> 
> 
> So with the Xbox 360 you don't have to put the movies in your queue before watching them? If so, what other players do this?



I know Wii and Insignia have many categories other than your queue. I don't know about others.


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18569151
> 
> 
> I know Wii and Insignia have many categories other than your queue. I don't know about others.



Is it really that much of a benefit? I just received the new Pan. BD65 from Amazon a couple days ago, and now I'm wondering if I should keep or return it? I haven't signed up for Netflix yet. I just ran the ethernet cable last night. Thanks.


----------



## Will PWR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/18569224
> 
> 
> Is it really that much of a benefit? I just received the new Pan. BD65 from Amazon a couple days ago, and now I'm wondering if I should keep or return it? I haven't signed up for Netflix yet. I just ran the ethernet cable last night. Thanks.



FWIW...


I have an insignia and found myself using the added categories a couple times and its great, but I dont know if its a make or break for not going with another brand player for that. Yes, it was nice to browse the other categories with the insignia.... see new titles have been released and/or add or watch them on the spot (without having to do so on the computer), but even myself looking for second dedicated blu-ray player at the moment, Im still considering the other brands which dont have this feature...


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will PWR* /forum/post/18570344
> 
> 
> FWIW...
> 
> 
> I have an insignia and found myself using the added categories a couple times and its great, but I dont know if its a make or break for not going with another brand player for that. Yes, it was nice to browse the other categories with the insignia.... see new titles have been released and/or add or watch them on the spot (without having to do so on the computer), but even myself looking for second dedicated blu-ray player at the moment, Im still considering the other brands which dont have this feature...



Thanks. Has anyone compared the upconverting of the Insignia BRDVD3 to the Pan. BD65? My screen is 106" diagonal.


----------



## JeanGoulet

I have just purchased what should be the greatest wireless N router on the market right now, D-Link DGL-4500, whose claim to fame is "no lag".


I have been putting off the purchase of a blu-ray player, knowing blu-ray cannot have a lengthy lifetime, given the potential of high-speed internet.


So I decided to wait until the market provided a multipurpose blu-ray player that can:


1) Play blu-ray movies with pretty much zero problems. That included a rapid-response user interface, matching at least DVD players. Apparently this is rare?


2) Stream high bitrate video from my computer (Windows XP) through the above-mentionned wireless N router (300 Mbps best case) with pretty much zero problems. That implies it can play back MOV/H.264/WMV/AVI/MPG of different aspect ratios and varying resolution/compression. The toughest videos are from my Canon SX1 IS, which records at 40+ Mbps, generating fantastic 1080p video. I would think the only way for such a player to succeed is to buffer really big chunks ahead of time when a movie has been selected.


3) Bonus points for playing back photos perfectly (with the proper aspect ratio, could be 4:3 or 16:9).


Can I begin serious shopping or is it still mission impossible in 2010? Am I bound to be disappointed with players that claim to do this stuff, only to discover they're full of problems?


Putting aside all the marketing hype, and sticking to actual hands-on testing, has anyone succeeded in finding, buying, and using such a player?


Oh, and does anybody have the same SX1 IS, DGL-4500, and Windows XP setup, also trying to accomplish what I'm after, meaning play back HD stuff in the living room, even though the files reside on the PC in the computer room? I would like to know what your experience has been (satisfied or not).


Many thanks to those that respond!


----------



## Ruined

Panasonic BDT-350


----------



## dr.zapp

I have the LG BD570, it does what you are asking. But when you say streaming HD, do you mean true 1080p streaming over wireless? Lots of products say they will, but in actual practice, 802.11n can't keep up. I've not seen one that works reliably in real life. I have a Netgear WNDR3700 with dual g/n radios, and it can't do 1080p wireless consistently from 25 feet away with direct line of sight. Does a good job, but not perfect. Wired works great.

From the Canon site, it lists the video resolution of your camera as 1920 x 1080 pixels at 30 fps. I have a Canon HF10 that also records @ this same rate, and my .m2ts files play fine on the BD570 when streamed over wire from my computer hard drive, or from an attached USB. For Wireless I have to go to 1080i or 720p for smooth HD wireless streaming. It's easy to just dump your HD files to a USB drive and play them from it on the BF570, no wireless problems.


Edit: I'm not sure if the BDT-350 plays as many formats as the BD570.


----------



## flatlinerz

thanks for the replys guys


----------



## tandi

Hi, I'm new to the HT world. A blu-ray player is the last thing I need to buy.


I'm having a bit of trouble deciding on a player. My budget is $300 max


Right now my system is used for music (60%) and tv/movies (40%). I rarely buy movies, but I have several dvds that I would eventually like to watch again (I don't own dvd player at the moment and I hate using my computer for movies). I'm trying to cut back on my cable bill so streaming through Netflix or other sources is a must-have. I also need Pandora since that is one of my preferred music players. I couldn't care less about 3D, and I don't really need a Wi-Fi enabled player since my router will be very close by.


I'm currently considering the LG BD590 (or 570), Panasonic DMP - BD85, and PS3 Slim. Here's why:


LG 590 (currently $299 shipped)

Hard Drive is huge, plus expandable with an external

The CD ripping feature would be excellent since music is currently my primary use.

It has Vudu and Netflix and plays both very well


LG BD570 ($225 shipped)

Because of good quality Vudu and Netflix and slightly cheaper than the 590


PS3 Slim ($294 shipped)

It's future proof and has a hard drive. I'm not a gamer so i'd really only get it for the future proof aspect and the hard drive.


Panasonic DMP-BD85 ($200 shipped)

Fast, meets streaming needs, has excellent user reviews

Cheaper than the other options.



Alternatively, I'd be willing to consider a really good ( relatively fast, excellent picture quality, solid build) and really cheap (around $100) BD player with a dedicated media streaming device like the Popbox. Is there any advantage to going this route and are there any BD players that fit the bill?


----------



## Anonymatt

I'm looking for a BDP that can play 1080i50 ("PAL"...yes I know it isn't technically PAL) format. I just bought the BBC Life series, and wanted David Attenborough narrating, and didn't want to wait until June, so I bought it off of UK Amazon. I was under the impression that there weren't any format issues with HD content, and saw that these BD were region free, so didn't think I'd have a problem. Unfortunately I have the PS3, and it apparently can't handle 1080i50 as input.


I have a Vizio vf552xvt, and so I think I'd need it to be converted to 60Hz first as output.


My question, does anyone know what BDP can accept 1080i50 as input, and convert it to 60Hz, and is cheap? I read somewhere that some Samsung models can do this, but I don't know which ones. Since I already have the PS3 for other DVD/BluRay use I don't need anything too fancy, just something cheap (probably even used or refurb) to play back these, and any potential other imports I may buy in the future.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anonymatt* /forum/post/18578075
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a BDP that can play 1080i50 ("PAL"...yes I know it isn't technically PAL) format. I just bought the BBC Life series, and wanted David Attenborough narrating, and didn't want to wait until June, so I bought it off of UK Amazon. I was under the impression that there weren't any format issues with HD content, and saw that these BD were region free, so didn't think I'd have a problem. Unfortunately I have the PS3, and it apparently can't handle 1080i50 as input.
> 
> 
> I have a Vizio vf552xvt, and so I think I'd need it to be converted to 60Hz first as output.
> 
> 
> My question, does anyone know what BDP can accept 1080i50 as input, and convert it to 60Hz, and is cheap? I read somewhere that some Samsung models can do this, but I don't know which ones. Since I already have the PS3 for other DVD/BluRay use I don't need anything too fancy, just something cheap (probably even used or refurb) to play back these, and any potential other imports I may buy in the future.



There is a thread on 1080i50 titles which includes a list of players in the first or second post: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1117941 


Inquire closely about 50 to 60hz conversion. Both OPPO models do, but I'm not sure which others do. See Does the player support 1080i50 Blu-ray sources? 


-Bill


----------



## Anonymatt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/18578171
> 
> 
> There is a thread on 1080i50 titles which includes a list of players in the first or second post: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1117941
> 
> 
> Inquire closely about 50 to 60hz conversion. Both OPPO models do, but I'm not sure which others do. See Does the player support 1080i50 Blu-ray sources?
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thanks, I had come across the list of movies, but did not know there was also a list of players in the thread (I didn't read through it, as I didn't think it applied to what I wanted...thanks for pointing it out).


Obviously I would love to have an Oppo, but it is way out of my price range. I already stretched when I got the PS3 for blu-ray playback, figuring I'd also be using it for games. I just wish I knew that there were still format issues with blu-rays...I thought those were an issue from the past. Now I know, but of course only after the fact










I think I'm gonna look for a cheap used/refurb Sammy 1500 or 1400, since as I said, all I need is the 1080i50 playback functionality. Streaming and everything else is handled with other equipment.


----------



## RobertR1

For BR playback only, using HDMI (no need for analog outs), is there any reason to go for something else than a PS3?


In other words, is there any BR player that does a better job with A/V, for BR playback ONLY, than the PS3?


----------



## Jacob305

robert..


probably an oppo player.


Jacob


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobertR1* /forum/post/18578627
> 
> 
> For BR playback only, using HDMI (no need for analog outs), is there any reason to go for something else than a PS3?
> 
> 
> In other words, is there any BR player that does a better job with A/V, for BR playback ONLY, than the PS3?



The general forum consensus is that all BR players produce very similar images from BR discs. This would include the PS3.


At one time the PS3 would not deinterlace 1080i sources; is that still the case? It's a consideration, but not a huge drawback. The display will do it if the player doesn't.


-Bill


----------



## RobertR1

Thank you very much for the info Bill. Much appreciated.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobertR1* /forum/post/18578627
> 
> 
> In other words, is there any BR player that does a better job with A/V, for BR playback ONLY, than the PS3?



For AV quality, no. Some players like the Oppos have a more robust feature set for BR playback (things like subtitle shift, zooming, different fast/slow motion features and such), as well as things like standard IR remote control.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/18569224
> 
> 
> Is it really that much of a benefit? I just received the new Pan. BD65 from Amazon a couple days ago, and now I'm wondering if I should keep or return it? I haven't signed up for Netflix yet. I just ran the ethernet cable last night. Thanks.



It's nice to have when you haven't updated your queue in a while, but I rarely use it. The only reasons I picked Insignia over samsung, panasonic and sony were file playback ability and price. Otherwise, those are all very good players.


----------



## av.pallino




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobertR1* /forum/post/18578627
> 
> 
> For BR playback only, using HDMI (no need for analog outs), is there any reason to go for something else than a PS3?
> 
> 
> In other words, is there any BR player that does a better job with A/V, for BR playback ONLY, than the PS3?



No.


----------



## jetpilotwings

Hello,


I have an old Denon AVR-3600 model, and i'm ready to jump into the blue ray player group. My question is which blue ray player do you recommend in getting the most out of it..I heard something that i need to get 7.1 analog inputs and needed to get a onboard decoder to work with my avr?


Thank you all,


Jet


----------



## Dan Hitchman

If this older receiver doesn't have 5.1 or even 7.1 channel analog _inputs_, then to get the most out of *Blu-ray*







, you need to suck it up and get a new receiver with the latest 'n' greatest like DTS and Dolby lossless decoding...


As is, this receiver only does Dolby Digital lossy decoding. And it may not even handle the higher than DVD 640 kilobits/sec backup Dolby Digital lossy tracks on some Blu-ray discs. Many Blu-ray's from some studios only have DTS lossy backup tracks depending on how they were authored.


Or... go with a pre-amp (or receiver as pre-amp) and amplifier combo for even more "oomph".


Your Denon is so outdated, you might as well upgrade.


What kind of budget do you have?


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

Does the AVR support DD and DTS? Some of the Denon 3600 models did not do DTS.

I'd just hook it up via optical if so.


If not the analog mulit-ch may be an option, I will warn you I consider that an advanced connection, don't be surprised if you have to fiddle with things to get it working well.


----------



## Dan Hitchman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOHNnDENVER* /forum/post/18583965
> 
> 
> Does the AVR support DD and DTS? Some of the Denon 3600 models did not do DTS.
> 
> I'd just hook it up via optical if so.
> 
> 
> If not the analog mulit-ch may be an option, I will warn you I consider that an advanced connection, don't be surprised if you have to fiddle with things to get it working well.



Most only did Dolby Digital lossy... and I've read some would even choke on 640 kilobits/sec DD.


It's, unfortunately, a dinosaur. Especially when you're talking Blu-ray.


And we don't know what kind of display Jet has either. That would help as well.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jetpilotwings* /forum/post/18583903
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I have an old Denon AVR-3600 model, and i'm ready to jump into the blue ray player group. My question is which blue ray player do you recommend in getting the most out of it..I heard something that i need to get 7.1 analog inputs and needed to get a onboard decoder to work with my avr?



The news is not very good, unfortunately, on the audio front. From what I can see in the grainy images of the AVR-3600 manual on the Denon site, it doesn't have 5.1 analog inputs or DTS decoding. So, the best you can get in the way of audio is DD 5.1 from discs with TrueHD soundtracks and stereo from discs with dts-MA tracks. That means any player is fine when it comes to audio.


You'd use an optical connection and set-up the player to send Dolby sources as bitstream and DTS sources as PCM. Bitstream means you'll get DD 5.1, which will sound very good, rivalling the quality of lossless TrueHD*. But, since your receiver doesn't have a DTS decoder, you'll only get stereo from discs with DTS tracks.


You can improve on simple stereo as follows:

> Configure the player so that it downmixes PCM using surround encoding. The player will take the center channel and a mono surround channel and fold them into the stereo signal. That produces the same kind of surround sound found on VHS tapes.

> Then, use ProLogic processing in the receiver to extract the two embedded channels.


That's the best you can do with your current receiver.


*NOTE: as others have said, it's possible that your rather ancient AVR may not be able to handle the 640kb/s bitrate used with DD 5.1 on Blu-ray. If not, you'd have to fall back to PCM with surround encoding for TrueHD tracks as well. A new AVR would seem to be in order.


----------



## Falstaff66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/18584082
> 
> 
> *NOTE: as others have said, it's possible that your rather ancient AVR may not be able to handle the 640kb/s bitrate used with DD 5.1 on Blu-ray. If not, you'd have to fall back to PCM with surround encoding for TrueHD tracks as well. A new AVR would seem to be in order.



Does anyone know if my Denon AVR-1730 (has DTS decoding and 5.1 analog inputs) will handle the 640kb/s bitrate? I was all set to accept the slight downgrade via optical vs. HDMI. But if it can't handle the bitrate, I'll need to get analog outputs for sure in my BD player.


----------



## Dan Hitchman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Falstaff66* /forum/post/18589506
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if my Denon AVR-1730 (has DTS decoding and 5.1 analog inputs) will handle the 640kb/s bitrate? I was all set to accept the slight downgrade via optical vs. HDMI. But if it can't handle the bitrate, I'll need to get analog outputs for sure in my BD player.



If the Blu-ray player you choose will decode and unpack the lossless audio tracks back to PCM and send them out via multi-channel RCA outputs, I'd go analog.


If the disc has uncompressed LPCM like many early titles do then that'll be a benefit as well... otherwise you can only hear the LPCM 5.1 audio in stereo via optical.


Listen to lossless or PCM multi-channel audio and you'll sleep better at night.


----------



## Gig103

Hey all,


It looks like I need an Oppo player to do the vertical stretch for CIH - when I went from 480p to 720p, the stretch option disappeared on my projector.


I just got a Panasonic BD655 and like it, except I can't use my anamorphic lens and so it has to go back (thankfully Costco). So, now I'm looking at the two Oppo players.


I realize the 83 is the superior unit, but the 80 does do subtitle shift and 1.33x scaling, and it's $200 cheaper. So my question is not if the 83 is worth the extra, but if the 80's processors will beat the Panasonic's?


----------



## Dan Hitchman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gig103* /forum/post/18589899
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> 
> It looks like I need an Oppo player to do the vertical stretch for CIH - when I went from 480p to 720p, the stretch option disappeared on my projector.
> 
> 
> I just got a Panasonic BD655 and like it, except I can't use my anamorphic lens and so it has to go back (thankfully Costco). So, now I'm looking at the two Oppo players.
> 
> 
> I realize the 83 is the superior unit, but the 80 does do subtitle shift and 1.33x scaling, and it's $200 cheaper. So my question is not if the 83 is worth the extra, but if the 80's processors will beat the Panasonic's?



Get the 83. The 80 _does not_, apparently, do the subtitle shift with Java titles (more and more are Java enabled). The 83 does. It may have to do with a more robust processing chip.


Too many scope Blu-ray titles with subtitles need this shifting option for CIH screens as they fall into the lower black border. All players should have this feature, along with subtitle sizing and color options.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan Hitchman* /forum/post/18591503
> 
> 
> Get the 83. The 80 _does not_, apparently, do the subtitle shift with Java titles (more and more are Java enabled). The 83 does. It may have to do with a more robust processing chip.
> 
> 
> Too many scope Blu-ray titles with subtitles need this shifting option for CIH screens as they fall into the lower black border. All players should have this feature, along with subtitle sizing and color options.



No, that's not right. Both the -80 and -83 do subtitle shift on all BR, both with and without java. The -80 does not *zoom* BR discs with java, and vertical stretch is one of the zoom modes.


For that reason a CIH user should prefer the -83. The zoom quality is better, too.


-Bill


----------



## bak151515

I'm thinking about getting the DMP-BD65 (Amazon $157). For this price range, can someone think of a better player for blu ray picture and sound quality, dvd upscaling, and blu ray load time? Are their any other cheaper players that are the same quality?


The internet and wireless related features don't really matter. I just want to make sure the player isn't going to have problems with inferior video/audio and have problems playing certain blu ray discs.


----------



## Dan Hitchman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/18592168
> 
> 
> No, that's not right. Both the -80 and -83 do subtitle shift on all BR, both with and without java. The -80 does not *zoom* BR discs with java, and vertical stretch is one of the zoom modes.
> 
> 
> For that reason a CIH user should prefer the -83. The zoom quality is better, too.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Bill,


I stand corrected.







But it still looks like the 83 is the one to go with.


----------



## Gig103




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan Hitchman* /forum/post/18595059
> 
> 
> Bill,
> 
> 
> I stand corrected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it still looks like the 83 is the one to go with.



Sounds like it, definitely need to keep that in mind. Thanks guys!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bak151515* /forum/post/18594164
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about getting the DMP-BD65 (Amazon $157). For this price range, can someone think of a better player for blu ray picture and sound quality, dvd upscaling, and blu ray load time? Are their any other cheaper players that are the same quality?
> 
> 
> The internet and wireless related features don't really matter. I just want to make sure the player isn't going to have problems with inferior video/audio and have problems playing certain blu ray discs.



This is the player I may have to return, but I do think it works great as advertised except that I need the zoom capability.


----------



## Jacob305

I had the panasonic 65 for a brief time. it was good about a few things. however I now have the oppo 83 and its a much better player.


Jacob


----------



## idlebrain1

I am looking at LG BD570 and Samsung 6500 blu-ray players. I need built in wi-fi and DLNA certified players and can play max variety of formats. thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Sycraft

So I think it's time to get a blu-ray player. I have a new TV and my analogue DVD player is not acceptable. Initially I won't be using it for blu-rays since the prices are still too high, just upsampled DVDs and Netflix but eventually I'll get blu-ray discs too. I'm willing to spend a reasonable amount of cash, as much as $500, if there's a reason but I'd really prefer $200 or less.


Requirements:


--Good upsampling of DVDs

--Netflix support

--Wired Internet access

--Good reliability

--HDMI-CEC support


Audio output quality is not an issue, all audio will be HDMI to a receiver. Wireless internet is also not an issue, it will be using a wired connection. I suppose CEC support isn't mandatory, but I'd really like it as my TV and receiver support it.


----------



## thisismyname123

What to do???


About to finally upgrade to Bluray....a little late to the party.


I currently have a Sony Mega 300 CD changer and a 5 disc carousel DVD changer. I like the concept of mass storage so to make listening or watching different titles much easier.


I can't seem to find any Bluray changers other than the Sony CX960 400 changer. So I was thinking either get that and get rid of 2 components in my system, or I was looking at the Sony S570 Bluray and keeping my current CD changer just for music.


I typically don't buy Sony products but it seems for Bluray they have pretty decent products.


Any thoughts or comments??


Thanks


----------



## Lynch25

I recently upgraded to the LG BD550 Blu-ray player in March. I was considering the LG or the Samsung. A rep at best buy said that most of the players use LG components or tech. I dont know if that is true or not but the price was good for an entry level player, $179, plus it had 1080p upscaling for DVDs that the other players didnt advertise. I like the Netflix option, my kids use that quite a bit. The down side, and I dont know if this is the case with all players, but aside from the standard config options, 480p-1080p, digitial audio, etc. there are not a lot of other config options on the player. One other down side is the lack on storage on the player itself. If you want to look at any BD live material on a disc you need to have a USB drive hooked up and you have to pull down the front pannel. I hope this helps.


----------



## FSUguy

Hey guys,


I just needed some advice on which one of these players I should use for my primary blu ray player, the other of which I will probably sell. I picked up both the Pioneer Elite BDP-05FD or Pioneer BDP-320 for really good prices. Currently I have been using the 05FD with my Panasonic 50V10 calibrated and really enjoy it. Its a little slow, but that gives me time to make a beverage and get things ready for the movie.


I'm not to concerned about loading speed, Ethernet compatibility, or other bells and whistles, I just wanted some opinions on pure video and audio (mainly video) quality comparisons. I have read somewhere that the 320 has a better processor or something, but I am not sure.


Here are links to the specs:


BDP-05FD: http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PU....BDP-05FD.Kuro 


BDP-320: http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PU...i.BDP-320.Kuro 


Just on a side note, I am going to be running it into either a Yamaha RX-V1800 or a Pioneer Elite VSX-21TXH receiver until I upgrade to some Emotiva gear. The speakers are Definitive Technology's top of the line setup.


Any help would be great!


Thanks


----------



## TheFactor

Hey guys im thinking about picking up a Pio Bdp-320 or Oppo Bdp-80 and trying decide which one would work the best with my Pio 6020 Kuro . I can pick up a Bdp-320 for 149 and Bdp-80 for about 250 . So is the price difference worth it . My first concern would be PQ second would be speed. Thanks in advance !


----------



## Stew4msu

The Oppo is much faster. Only you can decide if that's worth the extra $100.


----------



## texas_nightowl

Ok, I find myself in need of suggestions. I haven't paid attention to what's being offered in players at all since I myself have a PS3. But, I want to pick up a BR player for my parents. Nothing fancy needed. Wifi not necessary. It needs to play blu rays. A wired connection is not even necessary but probably a good thing to go ahead and have. Streaming ability not even necessarily required and if it does stream, Netflix is the only one needed. It'll connect via HDMI to their receiver. Decent upconverting needed...they don't have a large collection of DVD's but they do Netflix quite a bit.


So a good basic player that the firmware can be updated on when necessary.


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18603845
> 
> 
> The Oppo is much faster. Only you can decide if that's worth the extra $100.



Thanks I ended up going with the Pio BDP320 for 149 shipped thats a lot of bang for the buck and its a pretty strong performer and can run with some of the best when strictly playing a BD is concerned so I couldnt resist .


----------



## kvltboy

Hi there, long time reader, first time poster.


I finally made the jump to HDTV in December (got a 42" Panasonic plasma), and have been thinking of getting into Blu-Ray since then. Had been kind of skeptical, so I figured I'd wait until my DVD player died before investing in a Blu-Ray player. Well, today the DVD player (Philips DVP-5990) seems pretty much done for, so I guess it's about time.


My main requirement in a player is region-free capability, since i have a number of Region 2 and 3 DVDs. I know that pretty much narrows down the list to either a Momitsu/Sherwood or an Oppo. Can't really justify the cost of the Oppo BDP-83, but the 80 does seem like a possibility. I have a Roku, so streaming is not a concern.


So my main concern is, would the Oppo BDP-80 be worth twice the cost of, say, the Sherwood BDP-5004? (not to mention the additional cost of the region-free mod for the Oppo) DVD upconversion quality is definitely a major factor for me as well, is the Oppo that much better on a 42" screen? Also, I know the Momitsu-based players have issues with the newest firmware disabling the region-free capability.


Would I be better off just getting another region-free DVD player for my non-Region 1 DVDs, and going for a good lower-end BD player?


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texas_nightowl* /forum/post/18608972
> 
> 
> Ok, I find myself in need of suggestions. I haven't paid attention to what's being offered in players at all since I myself have a PS3. But, I want to pick up a BR player for my parents. Nothing fancy needed. Wifi not necessary. It needs to play blu rays. A wired connection is not even necessary but probably a good thing to go ahead and have. Streaming ability not even necessarily required and if it does stream, Netflix is the only one needed. It'll connect via HDMI to their receiver. Decent upconverting needed...they don't have a large collection of DVD's but they do Netflix quite a bit.
> 
> 
> So a good basic player that the firmware can be updated on when necessary.



Pan. BD65


----------



## texas_nightowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/18609115
> 
> 
> Pan. BD65



Thanks...will now shop around for prices.


----------



## nalgene

Hey guys


Been reading this post and seems as though the best BD player sub $300 for movies and CDs is the Oppo 80. Is this the case? Are there any comparables sub $200?


Current Set-up -

42" Panny 720p

Yamaha Rx-v1700 receiver

Sit ~7' away from the television


I use an Xbox for Netflix since I don't do much gaming anymore, therefore streaming isn't that important, but might be nice to have in 1 unit. My main concern is audio quality with CDs. Currently using a crappy Sony up-converting standard DVD player for all audio cds. Would love to upgrade.


Upscaling is not very important but speed would be nice, though not imperative. My current DVD player is slow and though I've gotten used to it, a bit annoying.


I'd love to hear a sub $300 and sub $200 option if you have them. Thanks


----------



## s44

Since for CD playback you will (or should, anyway) just use the player as a transport over HDMI, every single one will sound the same.


Given your setup (moderate-size 720p set), there's no point in spending more than the $150 of the Panasonic BD65.


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nalgene* /forum/post/18612570
> 
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> Been reading this post and seems as though the best BD player sub $300 for movies and CDs is the Oppo 80. Is this the case? Are there any comparables sub $200?
> 
> 
> Current Set-up -
> 
> 42" Panny 720p
> 
> Yamaha Rx-v1700 receiver
> 
> Sit ~7' away from the television
> 
> 
> I use an Xbox for Netflix since I don't do much gaming anymore, therefore streaming isn't that important, but might be nice to have in 1 unit. My main concern is audio quality with CDs. Currently using a crappy Sony up-converting standard DVD player for all audio cds. Would love to upgrade.
> 
> 
> Upscaling is not very important but speed would be nice, though not imperative. My current DVD player is slow and though I've gotten used to it, a bit annoying.
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear a sub $300 and sub $200 option if you have them. Thanks



I just picked up a Pioneer Bdp320 for 149 shipped and there a great player with excellent reveiews except it wont have the quick loading times as the OPPO 80 it was almost 150 dollars cheaper and again received great reviews.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nalgene* /forum/post/18612570
> 
> 
> Been reading this post and seems as though the best BD player sub $300 for movies and CDs is the Oppo 80. Is this the case? Are there any comparables sub $200?



As a BDP-80 owner, I find that its most compelling feature, the one that made the purchase a no-brainer even though I already had a PS3, is its ability to play hi-rez audio from SACD and DVD-A via HDMI.


It would have been hard to justify if I'd had no interest in those formats.


----------



## nalgene

Thanks for the quick responses guys!


rdclark - I haven't got into SACD yet, though I've read quite a bit about it. We do play quite a bit of music, ~2hours a night and more on weekends. Is SACD that much better than your typical audio cd? I'm curious about your thoughts.


FYI I only have 2 channel audio right now and not going to upgrade for a while. Which of the Panny or Pioneer excels better regarding this such as:


1 - speed

2 - durrability/warranty

3 - audio quality

4 - ability to update firmware


basically your basic issues, not streaming media or anything fancy. Thanks again for all of your help.


----------



## Athlon646464

Hello,


I'm about to take the Blu-Ray plunge...........


Here are my requirements (in no particular order):


1) Very good DVD up-scaling (large collection)

2) Netflix, Pandora

3) 3D compatible with my Mitsubishi WD-60737 DLP


I know that Mitsubishi will release their 3D adapter soon, and that it will work with DirecTV (which I have). I'm not so sure, however, about what I'll need to make it work for Blu-Ray, but I definitely will want 3D for movies.


Thank you!


----------



## Dan Hitchman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Athlon646464* /forum/post/18616498
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I'm about to take the Blu-Ray plunge...........
> 
> 
> Here are my requirements (in no particular order):
> 
> 
> 1) Very good DVD up-scaling (large collection)
> 
> 2) Netflix, Pandora
> 
> 3) 3D compatible with my Mitsubishi WD-60737 DLP
> 
> 
> I know that Mitsubishi will release their 3D adapter soon, and that it will work with DirecTV (which I have). I'm not so sure, however, about what I'll need to make it work for Blu-Ray, but I definitely will want 3D for movies.
> 
> 
> Thank you!



The Panasonic DMP-BDT350


----------



## Dan Hitchman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nalgene* /forum/post/18616052
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick responses guys!
> 
> 
> rdclark - I haven't got into SACD yet, though I've read quite a bit about it. We do play quite a bit of music, ~2hours a night and more on weekends. Is SACD that much better than your typical audio cd? I'm curious about your thoughts.
> 
> 
> FYI I only have 2 channel audio right now and not going to upgrade for a while. Which of the Panny or Pioneer excels better regarding this such as:
> 
> 
> 1 - speed
> 
> 2 - durability/warranty
> 
> 3 - audio quality
> 
> 4 - ability to update firmware
> 
> 
> basically your basic issues, not streaming media or anything fancy. Thanks again for all of your help.



Get SA-CD capability. Depending on the recording quality and your playback system it can be phenomenal, especially with 5.1 content.

www.sa-cd.net is a good resource.


Though there are a few quirks getting ironed out, the Oppo 83 is, overall, the one most people are crowing about that'll will fit most of your requirements. Build quality... well... in today's consumer electronics you'd be spending over $1,000 for that privilege. Most of it has turned into a disposable commodity. In 1985 I got a top of the line Denon CD player for $500, and built like a tank, and it still works... gone are those days.


----------



## Athlon646464




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan Hitchman* /forum/post/18617888
> 
> 
> The Panasonic DMP-BDT350



Thanks for your quick response!


----------



## Dan Hitchman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Athlon646464* /forum/post/18618275
> 
> 
> Thanks for your quick response!



No problemo.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nalgene* /forum/post/18616052
> 
> 
> FYI I only have 2 channel audio right now and not going to upgrade for a while. Which of the Panny or Pioneer excels better regarding this such as:
> 
> 
> 1 - speed
> 
> 2 - durrability/warranty
> 
> 3 - audio quality
> 
> 4 - ability to update firmware
> 
> 
> basically your basic issues, not streaming media or anything fancy. Thanks again for all of your help.



1 - Panasonic, by a LOT

2 - both are well-built and have a year's warranty

3 - exactly the same over digital, unless you buy into the "jitter" snake oil

4 - both over internet


If you are sticking with 2-channel, SACD may not be worth it. But if you're interested, you don't have to spend a gazillion dollars on an Oppo -- the much cheaper Sony S370 will play SACD back fine.


----------



## Lynn Shaver

I am upgrading my entire home theater and I need advice on which BD player to get. I plan on purchasing the following items:


Samsung 58" Plasma

Pioneer VSX-1020-K receiver

5.1 surround sound


What I need the BD player to do:


very good DVD upscaling

play DVD+/-R disks

Netflix streaming would be nice, but if not I will purchase a Roku

Fast Load times

Play audio CD's


What I do not need:

SACD

DVD-Audio

game console (I already have an Xbox I rarely use)


Price in not much of a concern. I am considering the Oppo BDP-83 for the fast load times and quality DVD upscaling, but it may be more than what I need. A noisy fan (PS3) should not be a concern because I am placing all my components in a cherry component cabinet which is vented. I am just not sure if the PS3 has the best DVD upscaling.


Thanks


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lynn Shaver* /forum/post/18620864
> 
> 
> I am upgrading my entire home theater and I need advice on which BD player to get. I plan on purchasing the following items:
> 
> 
> Samsung 58" Plasma
> 
> Pioneer VSX-1020-K receiver
> 
> 5.1 surround sound
> 
> 
> What I need the BD player to do:
> 
> 
> very good DVD upscaling
> 
> play DVD+/-R disks
> 
> Netflix streaming would be nice, but if not I will purchase a Roku
> 
> Fast Load times
> 
> Play audio CD's
> 
> 
> What I do not need:
> 
> SACD
> 
> DVD-Audio
> 
> game console (I already have an Xbox I rarely use)
> 
> 
> Price in not much of a concern. I am considering the Oppo BDP-83 for the fast load times and quality DVD upscaling, but it may be more than what I need. A noisy fan (PS3) should not be a concern because I am placing all my components in a cherry component cabinet which is vented. I am just not sure if the PS3 has the best DVD upscaling.
> 
> 
> Thanks



They all play CDs. DVD+/-R should be pretty common these days but I don't know of a listing. Most vendors will not promise specific burned media support because of the many variables involved.


Have a look at Winston's pages for tables on load times, DVD scores, features: http://winstonsreviews.com/ 


-Bill


----------



## savagepagan

thanx


----------



## Jim McC

I love my BD65. Upconversion is excellent, and it works great with Netflix streaming.


----------



## flatlinerz

whats the best blu ray player that can play PAL and NTSC and good firmware updates?


thanks


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flatlinerz* /forum/post/18625759
> 
> 
> whats the best blu ray player that can play PAL and NTSC and good firmware updates?
> 
> 
> thanks



Price range?


-Bill


----------



## activebass

Hi,


I must be the 500th person on this thread deciding between PS3 slim or a "dedicated" player.


Any input on my conundrum?

I have a fairly decent audio set up= Denon AVR-2310 and B&W speakers.

How's the audio performance of the PS3?


----------



## Rockrz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *activebass* /forum/post/18626430
> 
> 
> Any input on my conundrum?



Trojans are highly recommended...












OK, so the wife wants to sign up for Netflix so she can download movies and watch them instantly on TV like their commercials say can be done.


I understand that we'll have to buy a device to go between our internet connection and our TV, I just don't want to spend a ton of cash getting this done.


We are having a few issues with our current DVD player so I wouldn't mind having one of those that will work with the Netflix instant movie watching gig if that is available...


So, which Netflix ready DVD player do you guys recommend that doesn't cost alot?


----------



## Superman07

I was leaning towards picking up the Panasonic BD85 due to the 5.1 outputs, but now I'm wondering if the Samsung 6500 is the better choice. Does anybody have experience with both that could comment? I didn't see any discussion on the 85 in the 6500 thread or vice versa.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rockrz* /forum/post/18626693
> 
> 
> Trojans are highly recommended...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so the wife wants to sign up for Netflix so she can download movies and watch them instantly on TV like their commercials say can be done.
> 
> 
> I understand that we'll have to buy a device to go between our internet connection and our TV, I just don't want to spend a ton of cash getting this done.
> 
> 
> We are having a few issues with our current DVD player so I wouldn't mind having one of those that will work with the Netflix instant movie watching gig if that is available...
> 
> 
> So, which Netflix ready DVD player do you guys recommend that doesn't cost alot?



There are no netflix ready DVD players as far as I know. If you mean netflix ready blu-ray, then insignia is cheapest, followed closely by sony, panasonic, samsung, etc. LG is more expensive but also does a lot more. All are fairly cheap and work well. You can also get a Roku instead. You didn't mention whether you needed wireless or not. That will cost more whether you get a wireless player or a wired player plus a bridge/adapter. The absolute cheapest wireless player would be a used/refurb Insignia NS-WBRDVD from ebay or another auction site. I have several that I picked up for between $30 and $80 (depending on condition) and am very happy with them. To make my wired players wireless, I just use old, second-hand routers with DD-WRT firmware.


Realize that the commercials are a little misleading. Although there is a huge streaming library, none are first run movies. So it won't really replace discs if you want new releases. It's great for older titles and TV series though. It also has all Starz content available for streaming. If you want HD, you'll need at least 6Mbps internet, or 3Mbps for SD.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rockrz* /forum/post/18626693
> 
> 
> Trojans are highly recommended...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so the wife wants to sign up for Netflix so she can download movies and watch them instantly on TV like their commercials say can be done.
> 
> 
> I understand that we'll have to buy a device to go between our internet connection and our TV, I just don't want to spend a ton of cash getting this done.
> 
> 
> We are having a few issues with our current DVD player so I wouldn't mind having one of those that will work with the Netflix instant movie watching gig if that is available...
> 
> 
> So, which Netflix ready DVD player do you guys recommend that doesn't cost alot?



You can also watch Netflix streaming on about any computer. Although, I have a couple of TiVos and a PS3, all of which have NF streaming clients, which allow me to watch NF streaming on my HT system, I watch most of the NF stuff I see via streaming on either a laptop or an iPad. NF's audio is only 2 channel, so you are not giving up much in the audio area if you just watch stuff on your computer. Anyway, I really like Netflix streaming and NF is adding more to its streaming catalog all the time. Highly recommended!


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *activebass* /forum/post/18626430
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I must be the 500th person on this thread deciding between PS3 slim or a "dedicated" player.
> 
> 
> Any input on my conundrum?
> 
> I have a fairly decent audio set up= Denon AVR-2310 and B&W speakers.
> 
> How's the audio performance of the PS3?



Again, every Blu-Ray player sounds exactly the same when connected over HDMI. It's just giving the exact bits over digital.


If you are considering a less expensive dedicated player, go ahead unless you think you'll use one of the PS3's specific features (DLNA media streaming from your PC/server, gaming, 3D). If you're considering an Oppo, it's probably not worth it unless you're doing front projection. If you're considering some other player in the same price range, you might as well just get the PS3.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/18627324
> 
> 
> You can also watch Netflix streaming on about any computer.



SD-only however.


----------



## rdclark




s44;18627631
SD-only however.[/quote said:


> Apparently no longer:
> 
> Link


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18628103
> 
> 
> Apparently no longer:
> 
> Link



Check the comments... Doesn't seem to be something that actually works.


----------



## stowaway

Which current player would be the best choice while having 5.1/7.1 analog audio out, netflix, pandora, and good dvd upscaling? Will be playing on a Samsung 46" LED LCD, Thiel-equipped 5.1 surround setup.



I'm not finding a place where I can easily search for all of the players that offer these options but I see the new Samsung BD-6500C and the Panasonic DMP-BD85 listed in a few places w/ good reviews.


----------



## flatlinerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/18625916
> 
> 
> Price range?
> 
> 
> -Bill



$500


thanks


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flatlinerz* /forum/post/18631407
> 
> 
> $500
> 
> 
> thanks



The OPPO BDP-83 is $499, the BDP-80 is $289. Both play PAL and 1080i50 BR and will optionally do 50->60hz conversion.


Note that the players are not region free for either BR or DVD; people have been applying hardware mods for that.


-Bill


----------



## idlebrain1

lg bd570 / sony bdp-s570 / ps3 slim.


please suggest one from the above, which is compatible with wide variety of video formats and features. thanks for any inputs.


----------



## GizmoDVD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idlebrain1* /forum/post/18632447
> 
> 
> lg bd570 / sony bdp-s570 / ps3 slim.
> 
> 
> please suggest one from the above, which is compatible with wide variety of video formats and features. thanks for any inputs.


 http://gizmodo.com/5537666/the-best-...yline=true&s=i 


Pretty great article which goes through several cheapie players that will probably fit your wants.


----------



## soprano_777

If you were buying a new blu-ray $300 to $500 what and why?


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soprano_777* /forum/post/18638915
> 
> 
> If you were buying a new blu-ray $300 to $500 what and why?



I wouldn't spend that much on a blu ray player


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soprano_777* /forum/post/18638915
> 
> 
> If you were buying a new blu-ray $300 to $500 what and why?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18638917
> 
> 
> I wouldn't spend that much on a blu ray player



i got mine for......................sixtee dollah!

















works good, too.


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westgate* /forum/post/18638932
> 
> 
> i got mine for......................sixtee dollah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> works good, too.



Was that in the food line







J/K GOOD SCORE


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soprano_777* /forum/post/18638915
> 
> 
> If you were buying a new blu-ray $300 to $500 what and why?



We could be of more help if you stated your requirements. Apart from BR, is DVD important to you? Audio discs? What do you have it connected to?


-Bill


----------



## numcwrt2

Hopefully I can get some advice without going through the 302 pages already on this thread.

Looking for a Blue Ray Player recco....I'd like to keep the budget less than $500.

Just bought an LG 55LE8500. Have a 2 channel Rotel/Sonus Faber system which the audio will run through via Analog.

Is the OPPO 83 my best bet? Are there any any other alternatives worth considering? Streaming from the likes of NETFLIX is a critical capablity after the 2 channel analog quality.


TIA.

Bob


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *numcwrt2* /forum/post/18640750
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can get some advice without going through the 302 pages already on this thread.
> 
> Looking for a Blue Ray Player recco....I'd like to keep the budget less than $500.
> 
> Just bought an LG 55LE8500. Have a 2 channel Rotel/Sonus Faber system which the audio will run through via Analog.
> 
> Is the OPPO 83 my best bet? Are there any any other alternatives worth considering? Streaming from the likes of NETFLIX is a critical capablity after the 2 channel analog quality.
> 
> 
> TIA.
> 
> Bob



No Netflix on OPPO.


-Bill


----------



## amjustice

After some serious wrestling with my current blue ray player (Panasonic BD55K) I am seriously thinking about getting a new one.


Here are the things that are most important to me:

-Speed! My current player is slow as a dog, this is def something I miss about my old DVD player

-Kick ass audio, all the usual HD Audio specs

-Saving place, when I turn off the Blu Ray player and turn it back on with the same disk it should remember where we are in the movie. I was surprised I lost this feature when going from DVD to Blu

-If possible the ability to open up the tray right away after powering on. This seems like a no brainer but my Panny took forever before we could even put a disk in it

-Price, somewhere in the $2-300 range would be nice, I will spend a little more if I have to



Things I could care less about:

-3D Support

-Netflix streaming (I can do this on my xbox and IMHO the Xbox does it better then most other players out there)



So what do you guys think, what are some good players out there I should look into. I dont really trust anyone other then the people on this form, the Panny had good reviews when I bought it on CNET and stuff like that and it turned out to be a really ****** player.


Thank you in advance for any suggestions you have!


----------



## rdgrimes

 Oppo BDP-80.


----------



## amjustice

Never heard of this brand before, is it good?


----------



## amjustice

I was looking at the Sony BDP-S570 and also maybe the LG BD570


Anyone have experience with either of these?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amjustice* /forum/post/18642281
> 
> 
> Never heard of this brand before, is it good?



It has a big fan base here. Sold direct to the customer so it is not well known to the general population.


-Bill


----------



## Jacob305

I would stay away from sony or insignia.. I would go with the oppo. I own the 83 and its an awesome player.


Jacob


----------



## amjustice

Is the major difference between the 80 and the 83 the video processor? $500 is probably a little more then I wanted to spend, any other major reasons to go with the 83 over the 80?


Also does anyone know if the Oppo players will save the spot in a movie if you turn it off half way through?


----------



## schroedk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amjustice* /forum/post/18643287
> 
> 
> Is the major difference between the 80 and the 83 the video processor? $500 is probably a little more then I wanted to spend, any other major reasons to go with the 83 over the 80?
> 
> 
> Also does anyone know if the Oppo players will save the spot in a movie if you turn it off half way through?



The BDP-83 has a superior video processor vs. the BDP-80. This is important only if you are using it for a lot of regular DVD's, and/or are not running it through a receiver or other video processing unit.


No, the Oppo players will not save a spot in a BD movie. This is a software limitation, not a hardware limitation. Without getting technical, it's due primarily to the algorithms used (branching) of blu-rays, meaning since they have the capability of doing things like picture-in-picture commentaries, BDlive stuff, etc., it's much more difficult to have a resume feature. HD-DVD used to have an easy way to bookmark movies, but I haven't seen it (or used it, if it's there) on blu-rays, mostly because I've been tending to not start a movie unless I can sit and watch the whole thing in one sitting.


FWIW, I have the Oppo BDP-83 (in addition to two launch PS3's), and had a Panasonic BD-35k. The Oppo and the PS3's are fantastic; the Panasonic was in my rack for about 3 movies total, and then was "re-gifted" to my sister since it was driving me nuts. I usually like Panasonic products, but their blu-ray players have not impressed me.


----------



## amjustice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schroedk* /forum/post/18643324
> 
> 
> The BDP-83 has a superior video processor vs. the BDP-80. This is important only if you are using it for a lot of regular DVD's, and/or are not running it through a receiver or other video processing unit.
> 
> 
> No, the Oppo players will not save a spot in a BD movie. This is a software limitation, not a hardware limitation. Without getting technical, it's due primarily to the algorithms used (branching) of blu-rays, meaning since they have the capability of doing things like picture-in-picture commentaries, BDlive stuff, etc., it's much more difficult to have a resume feature. HD-DVD used to have an easy way to bookmark movies, but I haven't seen it (or used it, if it's there) on blu-rays, mostly because I've been tending to not start a movie unless I can sit and watch the whole thing in one sitting.
> 
> 
> FWIW, I have the Oppo BDP-83 (in addition to two launch PS3's), and had a Panasonic BD-35k. The Oppo and the PS3's are fantastic; the Panasonic was in my rack for about 3 movies total, and then was "re-gifted" to my sister since it was driving me nuts. I usually like Panasonic products, but their blu-ray players have not impressed me.



Thanks for the tips, I agree I was really disappointed with my panny Blu ray player. Thanks for explaining the thing about saving the place in the movie. That is not a super big deal, just one of the things I miss from DVD. I do have a really nice Receiver to do my up convert so I think the 80 will probably be fine.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amjustice* /forum/post/18643287
> 
> 
> Is the major difference between the 80 and the 83 the video processor? $500 is probably a little more then I wanted to spend, any other major reasons to go with the 83 over the 80?



See the summary of differences here: How is the BDP-80 different from the BDP-83? 



> Quote:
> Also does anyone know if the Oppo players will save the spot in a movie if you turn it off half way through?



See Does the player resume at the last position when a disc is reloaded? 


-Bill


----------



## amjustice

I am sold on the Oppo BDP 80, I have a Dennon 3808 for my video processing so I think this is all I need. Thanks again to everyone who posted on here, you AVSForum guys are Awesome, I appreciate it!


----------



## thisismyname123

Any thoughts on the Sony BDP - CX960.


Its a 400 Mega Blu Ray changer....


----------



## hehateme

Please help me choose between one of these players.

My budget is up to $500. Features that are most important in terms of priority are:


1. Blu-Ray Video Quality

2. Up Conversion

3. Netflix

4. Wide support for various video formats


Let me know which of these players would you choose if price is not an issue.


Thanks


----------



## willardjuice

I was wondering if anyone knew of a cheapish blu-ray player that had:


-Blu-ray Live (2.0)

-Built-in wireless*

-netflix


*If it's cheaper to get a blu-ray player with a wireless add-on, I'm fine with that too


----------



## cherrypik

I just picked up a Sony 560 for $120.


Should I have waited for the Pioneer 320 to come down? Would I notice a audio and/or video different between the two players?


----------



## Rumble_Fish

I am trying to decide between the Pioneer BDP-320, Sony BDP-S470 or Panasonic DMP-BD85. I leaning heavily towards the Panny DMP-BD85. I have the Samsung HPS5073. My plasma is 1024 x 768 HDTV native pixel resolution with TV Scan Lines 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i.


Will I get the maximum benefit of Blu Ray which I assume is 1080p? Correct? I am new do this Blu Ray stuff. Can someone please explain.


If not, I will pay $50 to have my Oppo OPDV971H fixed.


Thanks


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rumble_Fish* /forum/post/18647062
> 
> 
> I am trying to decide between the Pioneer BDP-320, Sony BDP-S470 or Panasonic DMP-BD85. I leaning heavily towards the Panny DMP-BD85. I have the Samsung HPS5073. My plasma is 1024 x 768 HDTV native pixel resolution with TV Scan Lines 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i.
> 
> 
> Will I get the maximum benefit of Blu Ray which I assume is 1080p? Correct? I am new do this Blu Ray stuff. Can someone please explain.
> 
> 
> If not, I will pay $50 to have my Oppo OPDV971H fixed.
> 
> 
> Thanks



DVD has 720x480 pixels. To display on your 1024x768 it has to be scaled up; your display has higher definition than the source.


Blu-ray has 1920x1080 pixels. Your display cannot take "full" advantage of that source and the image will have to be scaled down, but it is better to have too much source resolution than too little.


You will have a higher resolution display someday and you will definitely want BR on hand for that.


-Bill


----------



## mdavej

^^^


To expand on what Bill said, your plasma's native resolution is about 720p (768 lines with some overscan). DVD is 480p and Blu-ray is 1080p, as other's have pointed out. Although your TV accepts 1080i, you'll never see those extra pixels. But blu-ray will look better than what you've got. I can't say whether you'll notice the difference between upconverted DVD and down-rezzed Blu-ray. It depends a lot on your screen size and viewing distance. I personally wouldn't spend anything to get an old DVD player repaired when you can get a second-hand blu-ray player for the same money.


----------



## rraallpphh13

Hello, hope you guys can help. I have the opportunity to buy either a denon blu ray player dbp 1610 open box or an open box denon dbp 2010ci. Big savings on both units.


From what I understand the 2010 has an anchor bay chip and the 1610 has a 10 bit video processor. However, when I look at them side by side, I don't see a difference? Is it me?


I also have this hooked up to a Denon AVR990. I have the DNR and video enhancer on the 990 set to off or 0. By the way, should I adjust these settings in my Denon AVR 990?


Everyone I speak to states the 2010 is a stepup from the 1610 and is better regardless. My main use for the one I do choose is for playing blu ray movies.


Hope you guys can give me a more precise decision ability. I'm leaning towards getting the 2010, but do I really need to spend the extra doe? Is it worth the extra cost over the 1610?


Help!


Thanks, Ralph


----------



## JohnAV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rraallpphh13* /forum/post/18648943
> 
> 
> Hello, hope you guys can help. I have the opportunity to buy either a denon blu ray player dbp 1610 open box or an open box denon dbp 2010ci. Big savings on both units.
> 
> 
> From what I understand the 2010 has an anchor bay chip and the 1610 has a 10 bit video processor. However, when I look at them side by side, I don't see a difference? Is it me?
> 
> 
> I also have this hooked up to a Denon AVR990. I have the DNR and video enhancer on the 990 set to off or 0. By the way, should I adjust these settings in my Denon AVR 990?
> 
> 
> Everyone I speak to states the 2010 is a stepup from the 1610 and is better regardless. My main use for the one I do choose is for playing blu ray movies.
> 
> 
> Hope you guys can give me a more precise decision ability. I’m leaning towards getting the 2010, but do I really need to spend the extra doe? Is it worth the extra cost over the 1610?
> 
> 
> Help!
> 
> 
> Thanks, Ralph



No difference between units in playing 1080P/24 Blu-ray content, the 2010 will do a better job upscaling 480i DVD's and 1080i/30 Blu-ray concert media.


----------



## rraallpphh13

I appreaciate the input. thanks, ralph


----------



## flyboynm

[I bought the LG BD590. Thanks for the tips.]


Have you ever felt so overwhelmed that you couldn't even begin to figure out where to start? That is where I am. I want/need to buy a Blu-Ray player for my new home. I would like to make a list of my requirements and then have a list of suggested models to consider buying.


Requirements:

Outstanding picture quality

It needs to have built-in wireless capability.

Netflix streaming

USB HD or flash drive support (prefer HD, but will live with flash support)

MKV/AVI/DIVx playback


Nice to have:


3D capability would be nice, but not required.


Budget is $700, but prefer to be


----------



## zebrafetish2000

Hi, I was just at BestBuy this weekend and the teenager there didn't think that any player has HDMI inputs...is this true?

My receiver should be replaced, but that's $800 I don't have yet...in the meantime I'd like to be able to hook up several electronics via HDMI to my projector. The only way is with a switch (which I don't want) or if a BluRay player has several inputs as well as an output.

I already searched this thread, but couldn't find anything.


-R


----------



## Stew4msu

Yes, it's true. They generally don't have inputs at all. They're made to output video/audio.


You need a receiver for inputs.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zebrafetish2000* /forum/post/18652609
> 
> 
> ...The only way is with a switch (which I don't want)...



Auto-sensing switches are great. You don't even notice them and never have to send any commands to switch since they auto switch to whatever device was powered on last. Monoprice ones run about $10 per input, i.e., 2-input = $20, 3-input = $30, etc.


----------



## Stew4msu

The problem with auto-sensing is that some pieces of equipment either remain on all the time or are always sending a signal.


Still, even a regular switch (with remote) is seamless if you're using a Universal Remote.


----------



## numcwrt2

Ok, appears that the TV will do the Netflix work.

If my objective with a BR is sound quality, is there anything comparable or better than the BDP83? I am having a hard time justifying getting the SE so would like to keep the price less than $500.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Will PWR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zebrafetish2000* /forum/post/18652609
> 
> 
> Hi, I was just at BestBuy this weekend and the teenager there didn't think that any player has HDMI inputs...is this true?
> 
> My receiver should be replaced, but that's $800 I don't have yet...in the meantime I'd like to be able to hook up several electronics via HDMI to my projector. The only way is with a switch (which I don't want) or if a BluRay player has several inputs as well as an output.
> 
> I already searched this thread, but couldn't find anything.
> 
> 
> -R



An Auto Sensing Switch as mentioned before is a great option. Meritline has one that works great automatically by number sequence and via remote.


Another option is a receiver or Sound Bar. I have a Sony HT-CT100 and it serves the purpose of being an HDMI switch and enhancing sound from the normal TV speakers.


----------



## rutlian

Hi folks Currently I owned 2 bluray players sammy 1500 and panny bd10a don't have any problems with it but am now shopping for another 1 mainly bluray movies and online streaming....Should I go with ps3 slim or another stand alone player? Thanks for the help....


Peter


----------



## Lavander

I just got myself a new TV last month (LG 32LH3000 if anyone cares) which I am amazingly happy with, freeview looks good and my xbox is fantastic. I want to replace my old DVD player to go with it but I am confused on some bits.


Whats all this profile stuff? So far I have seen 1.0, 1.1 and 2.0, are there going to be more? Are they backwards and forwards compatible? If I get a 1.1 player and buy a 2.0 disc, will I still be able to watch the movie?


Is BD Live all its cracked up to be? I see some people really hyping it, and some not caring a jot. I know this is going to be a rather personal opinion so no flame wars please!


I am stuck to which player to get, I know I want an LG 'cos the simplink feature apeals to my lazyitus. I am trying to decide between the BD350/370/390. The 350 is under 100 quid if I dont want the BD Live stuff, the 370 about 30 quid more then a bit of a jump to the 390. If the extra stuff really is worth it I will pay but I would rather not lol.


Thanks for reading


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *numcwrt2* /forum/post/18654505
> 
> 
> Ok, appears that the TV will do the Netflix work.
> 
> If my objective with a BR is sound quality, is there anything comparable or better than the BDP83? I am having a hard time justifying getting the SE so would like to keep the price less than $500.
> 
> Thanks, Bob



You might try the Oppo BDP-83 versus other blu ray players thread for recommendations.


OPPO audiophiles do tend to hang out in the Official BDP-83SE Analog Audio Discussion Only Thread . You might ask there, specifying that you are interested in the 2-channel output of the stock BDP-83. Be firm.


-Bill


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lavander* /forum/post/18655338
> 
> 
> Whats all this profile stuff? So far I have seen 1.0, 1.1 and 2.0, are there going to be more? Are they backwards and forwards compatible? If I get a 1.1 player and buy a 2.0 disc, will I still be able to watch the movie?



See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blu-ray...layer_profiles 


Discs and players are supposed to be compatible regardless of profile. Only the first generation was 1.0; those aren't made any more. New players are all (?) 2.0; see the features chart here: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=69 


Future profiles: I know only of profile 3, which is intended for audio-only devices, like replacements for CD players. Not much happening there yet. [EDIT: are additional profiles defined for 3D players? I haven't payed attention].


The biggest problem with older players would be lack of firmware updates.



> Quote:
> Is BD Live all its cracked up to be? I see some people really hyping it, and some not caring a jot. I know this is going to be a rather personal opinion so no flame wars please!



As you say, opinions vary. It depends on what you want. Some people like it, but I would guess the consensus here is that it is mostly marketing-driven tripe that has caused lots of playback reliability problems. It also does not last forever: when a title is no longer new the studios drop the BD-Live content from their servers.


-Bill


----------



## Rockrz

So, do they make a unit with a built in hard drive for recording and

a built in CD Rom drive for buring DVDs (as well as playing DVDs),

can do Netflix, and has a servicable hard drive so a larger drive

can be installed?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rockrz* /forum/post/18656315
> 
> 
> So, do they make a unit with a built in hard drive for recording and
> 
> a built in CD Rom drive for buring DVDs (as well as playing DVDs),
> 
> can do Netflix, and has a servicable hard drive so a larger drive
> 
> can be installed?



Yes. It's called a "Home Theater PC (HTPC)." There's a forum for that.


----------



## Rockrz

I'm not interested in running it on my PC.

I'd like to have a stand alone player that does all this.


They told me this was the forum to get help

deciding on what unit to buy


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rockrz* /forum/post/18656946
> 
> 
> I'd like to have a stand alone player that does all this.



It doesn't exist.


----------



## Rockrz

Wow...so there's no Tivo like device out there that is Netflix enabled?


I found one here that does everything but burn DVDs
http://reviews.cnet.com/blu-ray-play...-33943657.html


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rockrz* /forum/post/18656315
> 
> 
> So, do they make a unit with a built in hard drive for recording and
> 
> a built in CD Rom drive for buring DVDs (as well as playing DVDs),
> 
> can do Netflix, and has a servicable hard drive so a larger drive
> 
> can be installed?



Check out the DVD recorder forum and look at the stickies. You'll need another box for blu-ray and streaming. Then duct tape them together and you'll have one unit that does it all.


That LG you posted isn't really even close to a tivo-like device. It can only rip music CD's. It has no inputs and can't do any recording whatsoever aside from CD rips. Seems like a useless gimmick to me.


----------



## Lavander

Right I am thinking of getting the LG BD350 for 95 quid. If I later choose to steel *ahem* borrow my brothers surround soundy-thing do I just hook my tv up to it with the optical cable? Thats how it works on his I think and he seems to get 5.1 from his seperate dvd player. Will a blueray player pass on the full 5.1 audio to the tv, then the tv send it to the speaker system?


----------



## Stew4msu

Doubt it. Most TV's don't send 5.1 out.


Video:


blu ray -> TV


Audio:


blu ray -> surround sound thingy



OR, depending on the surround sound thingy


blu ray -> surround sound thingy -> TV


----------



## Lavander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18657942
> 
> 
> Doubt it. Most TV's don't send 5.1 out.
> 
> 
> Video:
> 
> 
> blu ray -> TV
> 
> 
> Audio:
> 
> 
> blu ray -> surround sound thingy
> 
> 
> 
> OR, depending on the surround sound thingy
> 
> 
> blu ray -> surround sound thingy -> TV



Then what is the point of optical out on a TV that only has freeview?


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lavander* /forum/post/18657973
> 
> 
> Then what is the point of optical out on a TV that only has freeview?



This is not the thread for that.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lavander* /forum/post/18657973
> 
> 
> Then what is the point of optical out on a TV that only has freeview?



TV's usually send DD5.1 out of the optical out only for signals decoded by the TV's internal tuner. They don't do DD5.1 pass thru from other devices.


----------



## mdavej

The biggest bang-for-the-buck streaming blu-ray players just got better. The insignia NS-WBRDVD and BRDVD3 now do netflix AND pandora. Add to that their killer file playback capabilities and low price (absurdly low on ebay), they're tough to beat. If you turn up your nose at this store brand (which most likely is samsung on the inside), it's your loss. I've got several I paid between $30 and $100 for and couldn't be more pleased. Pandora is the icing on the cake.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rockrz* /forum/post/18657410
> 
> 
> Wow...so there's no Tivo like device out there that is Netflix enabled?
> 
> 
> I found one here that does everything but burn DVDs
> http://reviews.cnet.com/blu-ray-play...-33943657.html



That's as close as you're going to get. Seriously, what you described _is_ an HTPC.


----------



## Greg_R

I am looking for a Bluray player with ultra-fast load times. I do not care about video or audio upconversion or the number of outputs and/or features. I literally want it to spit out the bitstream to my receiver (which will do the HDaudio & video conversion). Multiple formats would be a plus but is not required. Is the Oppo-83 still my best bet?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg_R* /forum/post/18664761
> 
> 
> I am looking for a Bluray player with ultra-fast load times. I do not care about video or audio upconversion or the number of outputs and/or features. I literally want it to spit out the bitstream to my receiver (which will do the HDaudio & video conversion). Multiple formats would be a plus but is not required. Is the Oppo-83 still my best bet?



See the tested load times at Winston's site: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=56 


-Bill


----------



## Defcon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18658040
> 
> 
> The biggest bang-for-the-buck streaming blu-ray players just got better. The insignia NS-WBRDVD and BRDVD3 now do netflix AND pandora. Add to that their killer file playback capabilities and low price (absurdly low on ebay), they're tough to beat. If you turn up your nose at this store brand (which most likely is samsung on the inside), it's your loss. I've got several I paid between $30 and $100 for and couldn't be more pleased. Pandora is the icing on the cake.



I am considering buying this since I don't have the budget right now for a $200 player and would rather buy movies with the money saved.


But the support thread on the insignia forums - http://community.insigniaproducts.co...-p/4631/page/5 


is not very encouraging, it says there are problems with new discs and no frequent updates. Can people who have this player verify it plays the newer movies such as Avatar etc.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Defcon* /forum/post/18666778
> 
> 
> I am considering buying this since I don't have the budget right now for a $200 player and would rather buy movies with the money saved.
> 
> 
> But the support thread on the insignia forums - http://community.insigniaproducts.co...-p/4631/page/5
> 
> 
> is not very encouraging, it says there are problems with new discs and no frequent updates. Can people who have this player verify it plays the newer movies such as Avatar etc.



You're right, that's not very encouraging, but that's the wrong player and the wrong thread. I wouldn't recommend anyone get the obsolete NS-BRDVD in that thread. It doesn't stream and doesn't play video files and doesn't get frequent updates. You'd be crazy to buy one of those now.


However, the NS-BRDVD*3* and NS-WBRDVD are what I'm talking about. I've never had a problem with any new titles except Ponyo (but there is a workaround for that one). We've had about 6 updates in the past 6 months. My sony, sammy and panasonic only got updates a couple of times a year. So I've found Insignia to be very responsive. Every bug fix I've asked for gets fixed. Any bug fixes I asked sony for just went into a black hole (it took them a year to fix frame advance).


I haven't tried Avatar yet, but you could ask in THIS thread.


----------



## cjg725

I will be buying a new Blu-Ray player & HDTV in a couple of months (moving into a new house). I don't know what TV I am getting, but it will be a 52" - 55" LCD.


What I want out of a BR player is obviously great BR playback, good DVD upscaling (doesn't have to be great), Ethernet port (router & modem will be in same room - at least that is the plan so I don't need wireless), Netflix streaming probably won't be necessary (I have a 360 & PS3 for that), and I will only be using optical to a 5.1 receiver so all I need is an optical audio out. Sub $300 would be great, $200 would be spectacular.


If there is one that streams that would be fine, I am sure I could make use of it.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjg725* /forum/post/18669083
> 
> 
> What I want out of a BR player is obviously great BR playback, good DVD upscaling (doesn't have to be great), Ethernet port (router & modem will be in same room - at least that is the plan so I don't need wireless), Netflix streaming probably won't be necessary (I have a 360 & PS3 for that), and I will only be using optical to a 5.1 receiver so all I need is an optical audio out. Sub $300 would be great, $200 would be spectacular.



Nearly any current player will meet these criteria. I would start with the entry level Sony or Panasonic models.


----------



## cjg725




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18669131
> 
> 
> Nearly any current player will meet these criteria. I would start with the entry level Sony or Panasonic models.




Thanks, if things change after I move in and I need wireless (or anything else) I will update...lol.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjg725* /forum/post/18669083
> 
> 
> What I want out of a BR player is obviously great BR playback, good DVD upscaling (doesn't have to be great), Ethernet port (router & modem will be in same room - at least that is the plan so I don't need wireless), Netflix streaming probably won't be necessary (I have a 360 & PS3 for that), and I will only be using optical to a 5.1 receiver so all I need is an optical audio out. Sub $300 would be great, $200 would be spectacular.



For your purposes I basically suggest Panasonic -- really solid, well-supported units, even though you don't need the streaming on the BD65 -- but if you're stuck with SPDIF you might consider LG or Samsung for their ability to re-encode lossless TrueHD or PCM to lossy DTS, which has a higher bitrate than the lossy DD you'd otherwise get. *However* you probably won't notice much difference between .64 and 1.5 mbps anyway.


Of course, since you already have a PS3, why not put the money to part of a new AVR?


----------



## cjg725




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/18669368
> 
> 
> For your purposes I basically suggest Panasonic -- really solid, well-supported units, even though you don't need the streaming on the BD65 -- but if you're stuck with SPDIF you might consider LG or Samsung for their ability to re-encode lossless TrueHD or PCM to lossy DTS, which has a higher bitrate than the lossy DD you'd otherwise get. *However* you probably won't notice much difference between .64 and 1.5 mbps anyway.
> 
> 
> Of course, since you already have a PS3, why not put the money to part of a new AVR?



That is a possibility, but with a new TV coming my budget is very limited. Also I might put the PS3 in a different room if needed. I will need a new AVR eventually, but I will probably go with a HTIB. I know that is not the best solution, but it fits my needs and budget constraints. Once I get settled in (not moving for 2 months) I can see exactly what I need/can afford.


I think I am going to go with either a Panasonic or LG.


Thanks.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjg725* /forum/post/18669418
> 
> 
> That is a possibility, but with a new TV coming my budget is very limited. Also I might put the PS3 in a different room if needed. I will need a new AVR eventually, but I will probably go with a HTIB. I know that is not the best solution, but it fits my needs and budget constraints.



This year's Onkyo HTIBs have HDMI at *really cheap* ($330 at the Egg for the S3300). Great deal.


----------



## gye

What players have the best upconversion for less than $300?


Thanks.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gye* /forum/post/18671966
> 
> 
> What players have the best upconversion for less than $300?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



For DVD test performance, see Winston's rankings in this table: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=63 


Test specifics are here: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=58 , but I'm afraid you have to go to a third page for prices: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=69 


-Bill


----------



## gye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/18671991
> 
> 
> For DVD test performance, see Winston's rankings in this table: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=63
> 
> 
> Test specifics are here: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=58 , but I'm afraid you have to go to a third page for prices: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=69
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thanks, Bill. There's lots of great, objective info in there.


----------



## rraallpphh13

John,


Quick question, so if i understand correctly. there is no difference while playing blu ray disks. only if am upscaling a non-blu ray disk.


But am still confused. Is the video procesor in the denon 2010 better for processing blu ray movies vs the denon 1610? if yes, is it worth paying the difference between units?


i don't car about the upscaling, but just the blu ray aspect.


I would appreciate yr input.


Thanks,


Ralph


----------



## rraallpphh13

Of all the blu ray player available? which is the best bang and the best blu ray unit to buy for playing only blu ray disks? I know you can buy 4500.00 units, but am working man and not a trust fund baby.


I'm looking at a denon 1610, 2010 and have seen the oppo, but still not fully

understanding the difference.


Thanks,


Ralph


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rraallpphh13* /forum/post/18673122
> 
> 
> Of all the blu ray player available? which is the best bang and the best blu ray unit to buy for playing only blu ray disks? I know you can buy 4500.00 units, but am working man and not a trust fund baby.
> 
> 
> I'm looking at a denon 1610, 2010 and have seen the oppo, but still not fully
> 
> understanding the difference.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Ralph



Are you going to let the Blu ray player do the processing ? If not the best bang for the buck is the Pioneer Bdp-320 for around 170 dollars you cant beat it. I just bought one and im loving it


----------



## TheFactor

As posted above with this link it pretty much sums it up Depending on your needs of course but if your a blue-collar worker like my self and want the best bang for the buck and want to comprimise as little as possible it works mighty well http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=63


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rraallpphh13* /forum/post/18673122
> 
> 
> Of all the blu ray player available? which is the best bang and the best blu ray unit to buy for playing only blu ray disks? I know you can buy 4500.00 units, but am working man and not a trust fund baby.
> 
> 
> I'm looking at a denon 1610, 2010 and have seen the oppo, but still not fully
> 
> understanding the difference.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Ralph



The general forum consensus is that all players produce very similar images from Blu-ray 1080p24 sources. That is the most common case; there is some 1080i content that has to be deinterlaced, and some standard definition extras; players may differ more on how they process that content.


-Bill


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rraallpphh13* /forum/post/18673122
> 
> 
> Of all the blu ray player available? which is the best bang and the best blu ray unit to buy for playing only blu ray disks? I know you can buy 4500.00 units, but am working man and not a trust fund baby.
> 
> 
> I'm looking at a denon 1610, 2010 and have seen the oppo, but still not fully
> 
> understanding the difference.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Ralph



They're all unnecessarily expensive for your application. Buy the Panasonic BD65.


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/18674876
> 
> 
> They're all unnecessarily expensive for your application. Buy the Panasonic BD65.



I second the BD65.


----------



## TheFactor

Pio Bdp-320 FTW


----------



## Jacob305

the panasonic 65/85 would be your best choice if you cannt get the oppo. stay away from samsung, insignia and sony.


Jacob


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rraallpphh13* /forum/post/18673122
> 
> 
> Of all the blu ray player available? which is the best bang and the best blu ray unit to buy for playing only blu ray disks? I know you can buy 4500.00 units, but am working man and not a trust fund baby.
> 
> 
> I'm looking at a *denon 1610, 2010 and have seen the oppo*, but still not fully
> 
> understanding the difference.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Ralph



I agree with other comments regarding the 3 players you listed here. While they are certainly fine players, for your needs of just high quality Blu-ray playback, they are not the best bang for the buck.


The current Panasonic and Sony models under $200 are good choices. It's also worth mentioning that both Sony and Panasonic release new firmware updates in a very timely manner. This ensures that you will have little to no issues with specific titles not playing.


Also, as the The Factor mentioned, the Pioneer BDP-320 is an excellent quality player that is currently being sold at around $150 or less. It's known to be a little slower on loading times than other players but it's a very nice player.


Mike T


----------



## gye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/18674983
> 
> 
> the panasonic 65/85 would be your best choice if you cannt get the oppo. stay away from samsung, insignia and sony.
> 
> 
> Jacob



What's wrong with the Sony players?


----------



## Jacob305

the netflix is very poor.


Jacob


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/18675640
> 
> 
> the netflix is very poor.
> 
> 
> Jacob



The OP stated he was only interested in playing BD so it shouldnt matter to him and not something to consider .


----------



## Jacob305

some people consider the netflix very important. I just wanted to state the facts about it.


Jacob


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/18676680
> 
> 
> some people consider the netflix very important. I just wanted to state the facts about it.
> 
> 
> Jacob



Agreed as a general but again the op that you responded to stated "It was for playing BD only "


----------



## Jacob305

I like to make people aware of the problems that I had with certain players.


Jacob


----------



## TheFactor

That would be a very important feature for someone that doesnt want to use there player for BD only .


----------



## hipertec

I have a theater room with a Epson 9500 UB projector, Definative Tech Mythos speakers and Onkyo reciever. Now I need a blu ray.

Since my kids love the PS3, would it make since to get a PS3 and use it for the Bluray player in this room? That way they can play games too.

Or would I gain more sounds and features with a dedicated blu ray like a samsung or ???


----------



## Rich86

I do not believe the primary issue here is blu-ray playback features of a standalone blu-ray player vs. a PS3. I expect you have to decide if you want to use this set-up for playing games or watching movies and do you want to compete with the kids for the projection set on any given evening.

If you decide on a standalone player, think twice about a Samsung - do some reading about firmware issues with Samsung players. I recommended a Sony BDP-S570 player for my son-in-law, and so far he is very happy with it. All the current important features are in there - lossless codecs streaming, built-in wi-fi, BD-Live, 3D with the promised firmware update, etc. The only thing this player does not offer is multi-channel analog outputs, in case that is a requirement for you. The Costco version of this puppy is very attractively priced also.


----------



## DenonLover

The PS3 will be all you need unless you have special needs such as DVD-A or SACD. Without knowing more most people would be happy with just the PS3.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hipertec* /forum/post/18678719
> 
> 
> I have a theater room with a Epson 9500 UB projector, Definative Tech Mythos speakers and Onkyo reciever. Now I need a blu ray.
> 
> Since my kids love the PS3, would it make since to get a PS3 and use it for the Bluray player in this room? That way they can play games too.
> 
> Or would I gain more sounds and features with a dedicated blu ray like a samsung or ???



The PS3 will give you everything there is to get from Blu-ray, assuming an HDMI connection for audio. And certainly gaming on a big-screen HT can be a blast.


There are players that upconvert DVD better, which may be of concern to you with your large display. If it is, look at the Oppo BDP-83.


----------



## hipertec

so it looks like the PS3 would be a good option for a Blu Ray player?

I would need it for movies but wanted to make sure it has all the bells and whistles from a standalone player. Just having the gaming feature would be a bonus.

Would this be my best option? and would I be missing anything if I went with the PS3 route?


----------



## rdclark

There are particular features that are missing from some players and present on others, including the PS3.


The PS3 is good with support for a wide range of media formats. But it doesn't support NTFS.


It can stream some things, and works well with DLNA. But currently needs a disc to be inserted to stream Netflix.


It plays games. But doesn't have subtitle shift.


It requires a 3rd party solution to work with IR universal remotes. But it's very fast at loading and playing discs.


It doesn't support hi-res audio from SACD or DVD-A. But it can rip CDs.


It has a user-upgradable internal hard drive. But it needs a lot of ventilation and shouldn't be installed in a closed cabinet without forced-air cooling.


Like that. You need to know what you need.


----------



## Robc1880

I purchased a Sony bdp-s370 because I thought it would fit the bill to play BD's and my Divx and MKV files. Sadly to my disappointment the US version doesn't support Divx so I will be returning it.


I have narrowed down my search to the following players:

Panasonic DMP-BD85K

Samsung BD-C6500

LG BD570


It looks like these three players will be able to play my BD, Divx, but not sure if all can play MKV files. I know that the LG can but the other two don't specifically state if they play MKV. Can anyone please shed some light on the subject and maybe steer me a little more clearly towards one of these players.


I'm not worried about all the online features like netflix or Pandora. I just want to use for BD playback, Divx, MP4, and MKV. Any help would be greatly appreciated. TIA


----------



## tractng

Looking for player that can stream Netflix besides Samsung/LG under $200 (plus a few bucks won't hurt my wallet either).


Don't really care for wireless, I can use wired lan.


I had samsung 2500 that broke down (endless spining) after a year so I am avoiding that brand.



AVR is a onkyo 805 with Epson 6500. Set up consists of 5.1


Thanks,

Tnt


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/18684790
> 
> 
> Looking for player that can stream Netflix besides Samsung/LG under $200 (plus a few bucks won't hurt my wallet either).
> 
> 
> Don't really care for wireless, I can use wired lan.
> 
> 
> I had samsung 2500 that broke down (endless spining) after a year so I am avoiding that brand.
> 
> 
> 
> AVR is a onkyo 805 with Epson 6500. Set up consists of 5.1
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tnt



Panasonic DMP-BD65 fits your needs plus you will have money left over to buy a few new Blu-Ray titles.


----------



## VinnyS

Hey Guys,


I've been searching everywhere for an answer and I really can't seem to make up my mind, I'm need of some assistance PLEEEEASE. I am on a budget and I'm stuck between the Oppo BDP-80 and Panasonic DMP-BD85. I know most specs for both units but I would like to know what you would be choosing. My receiver currently does NOT have HDMI, but does have 5.1 Analog Inputs, using an Infocus IN76 projecting on a 120" Elite Screen. I do listen to SACD's but I already own a DVD-5900 that does the job.


What are your thoughts.


Thanks


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *e39mofo* /forum/post/18685494
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> I've been searching everywhere for an answer and I really can't seem to make up my mind, I'm need of some assistance PLEEEEASE. I am on a budget and I'm stuck between the Oppo BDP-80 and Panasonic DMP-BD85. I know most specs for both units but I would like to know what you would be choosing. My receiver currently does NOT have HDMI, but does have 5.1 Analog Inputs, using an Infocus IN76 projecting on a 120" Elite Screen. I do listen to SACD's but I already own a DVD-5900 that does the job.



The Panasonic's main benefit over the Panasonic is its streaming features. It's possible you will also find its upconversion to be somewhat better than the Oppo.


Does your receiver have room equalization from which you benefit? Does it have bass management that is superior to that of the Denon player? If so, you may find that the Oppo, which can send SACD as DSD via HDMI, will improve the sound of your SACD collection. It really is nice, I find, to have one player that can give me optimal playback of all my discs. The Oppo also has subtitle adjustment and zooming features (not as robust as the BDP-83's, however) that some projector owners find useful.


This probably didn't help, did it?










FWIW, I personally prefer to get my streaming from other sources than my Blu-ray player, so I would prbably choose the Oppo in your situation. But I would want to compare the DVD upconversion somehow, probably by buying both and sending one back.


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/18685265
> 
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BD65 fits your needs plus you will have money left over to buy a few new Blu-Ray titles.



Thank you. That's what I figure.


Tnt


----------



## VinnyS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18685915
> 
> 
> The Panasonic's main benefit over the Panasonic is its streaming features. It's possible you will also find its upconversion to be somewhat better than the Oppo.
> 
> 
> Does your receiver have room equalization from which you benefit? Does it have bass management that is superior to that of the Denon player? If so, you may find that the Oppo, which can send SACD as DSD via HDMI, will improve the sound of your SACD collection. It really is nice, I find, to have one player that can give me optimal playback of all my discs. The Oppo also has subtitle adjustment and zooming features (not as robust as the BDP-83's, however) that some projector owners find useful.
> 
> 
> This probably didn't help, did it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, I personally prefer to get my streaming from other sources than my Blu-ray player, so I would prbably choose the Oppo in your situation. But I would want to compare the DVD upconversion somehow, probably by buying both and sending one back.




It did help somewhat and your right, I should try both and see for myself which one performs better. The Oppo has always had GREAT reviews, but the Pani is somewhat of a newer model. Plus I wasn't sure if the BDP-80 Video chip was as good as the Pani (since it's not the Anchor Bay from the 83). I will see if I can get my hands on a the Pani, which I am not able to find as of yet anywhere, and the Oppo is special order. I'll continue searching in the meantime...


----------



## Jacob305

I own the panasonic 85 and also the oppo 83. if you have any questions.. I can hopefuly answer them for you.


Jacob


----------



## JasonK94Z

I am looking for a Blu-ray player less than $200, and does well with Netflix too. Any suggestions? Will be hooked up to a KDF-50E2000 Sony tv through HDMI of course. It is time to put my Oppo upconvert player in the bedroom.


Sorry for the repeated question, but I could read all week here and leave more undecided than when i arrived.


Hoping to hit a Memorial Day sale this weekend for a deal.


----------



## wp746911

MY 2 TVS

1)pioneer krp-500m

-yamaha htr-5750 receiver (no hdmi)

-tivo premiere hd (in the mail)

-*****new blu-ray player************

2)sony kdl-46xbr8

-ps3

-tivo hd


My main reciever is a yamaha htr-5750 which will stay with the pioneer and be used with the new blu-ray player. It is a 6.1 receiver with no hdmi (my speaker setup is 5.1).


So things I want

1)analog audio output (unless their is a huge price premium for that feature in which case I would just buy a new receiver with hdmi)

2)don't care about netflix/etc (tivo does that)

3)price- well I would be hard pressed to go beyond (or even up to) $300, $200 is a nicer range, but would do 300 if it was worth it

4)3d features don't matter-maybe in 5 years...

5)nice picture and audio- I mean seriously I have a krp-500m I need a nice feed.


Thanks! I've been eyeing the oppo 80 and the samsung bdp-3600- recs?? Any real advantage to the pioneers since I have a pioneer tv?


----------



## realgone

I am open to recommendations on a blu-ray player. I don't really care much about the blu-ray part, I want something that plays quality streaming of Netflix well, has good upscaling and plays burned discs well.


----------



## BOB HAN

I was ready to buy the Costco Sony until I read this. What are the issues with the Sony and Netflix or Pandora for that matter? How does the Panasonic work better? Thanks



QUOTE=Jacob305;18675640]the netflix is very poor.


Jacob[/quote]


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonK94Z* /forum/post/18688665
> 
> 
> I am looking for a Blu-ray player less than $200, and does well with Netflix too. Any suggestions? Will be hooked up to a KDF-50E2000 Sony tv through HDMI of course. It is time to put my Oppo upconvert player in the bedroom.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the repeated question, but I could read all week here and leave more undecided than when i arrived.
> 
> 
> Hoping to hit a Memorial Day sale this weekend for a deal.



Pan. BD65


----------



## Jacob305

the netflix was very weak in streaming. it was choppy/jumpy. it was no fun to watch. the panasonic did not have that problem. I think if you read in the sony 570 thread. there is someone talking about the problem with netflix with more detail.


Jacob


----------



## Henweee

Hi, i just recently bought a Samsung tv, so now i am looking for a blu-ray player. I really don't know much about the players. I'm thinking either Sony or Panasonic. I just need something that plays blu-ray and i believe my tv has most of the features that a high end player has such as netflix, pandora, streaming, wifi, etc. Do i need something that does everything or just a standalone player? Any leads will help. Thanks.


Hen


----------



## bsheldon

I am planning on buying a Blu-Ray player and having it do the sound processing for me and run analog cables to my older receiver and use its amp section. In order for this to work, I need a Blu-Ray player that has a decent, if not good speaker set-up system (distance, level) built into, as I will be bypassing all of the proceesing in my older AVR.


Does anyone know of any decent Blu-Ray players that have this that does not cost a small fortune? I could not/would not spend more than $300 for a player, especially since many players are now found for well under $200. If it can't be done affordably, I will live with DD and DTS, as I have been told there really isn't much of a difference.


I have been told that most/many players have speaker set up systems in them that are vastly inferior to even entry level avr's.


Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Banks1

OPPO 80- 5.1 analog and ability to set speakers distance and size.Right at your price point.Not sure if you can set the level, post this over on the oppo 80 thread and you can get the answer.


----------



## JasonK94Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/18689910
> 
> 
> Pan. BD65



Perfect! Sears has it on sale $139.99


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Banks1* /forum/post/18692831
> 
> 
> OPPO 80- 5.1 analog and ability to set speakers distance and size.Right at your price point.Not sure if you can set the level, post this over on the oppo 80 thread and you can get the answer.



Unfortunately the BD-80's settings aren't all that great. Only one crossover frequency which must be the same for all speakers, and the timings can be set only in pairs. But there are trim controls.


Most AVRs have more flexibility in this area.


----------



## saunupe1911

Hi everyone,


I'm looking for a standalone blu-ray or media player that can play native m2ts files. I have a PS3, but now I need a another player that can play these files.


----------



## DenonLover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saunupe1911* /forum/post/18698509
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a standalone blu-ray or media player that can play native m2ts files. I have a PS3, but now I need a another player that can play these files.



Take a look at the new Denon offerings coming out shortly. Two very nice price points and have the features we have been asking for.


----------



## saunupe1911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenonLover* /forum/post/18698688
> 
> 
> Take a look at the new Denon offerings coming out shortly. Two very nice price points and have the features we have been asking for.



Will they be cheaper than a PS3? You can get a PS3 Slim between $200 - $275 shipped of eBay. I'm looking for something under $200. Now that's a good price point.


----------



## saunupe1911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenonLover* /forum/post/18698688
> 
> 
> Take a look at the new Denon offerings coming out shortly. Two very nice price points and have the features we have been asking for.



I hope you aren't referring to the new DBP-1611UD Blu Ray player that's set to release in June. The thing is packed with features but its not worth $300 to $400 (MSRP - $399). I will easily take another PS3 - or two at that price point.


----------



## apatel25314

dude? are you serious? why would you put my feet on my pillow. THATS DISGUSTING. what are you veezy or something? BLu ray? i have seven, why would i need a new blu ray player, im only gonna get one when i get my new 3d tv.


----------



## Geordon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *savagepagan* /forum/post/18625354
> 
> 
> Which one. Pioneer bdp-320 or Panasonic DMP-BD65?
> 
> thanx



My exact question. My expensive 51FD has locked up during power up, and needs to get serviced. I currently can't use the HDMI output with my older receiver. The newer BDP-320 is at $150 and the DMP-BD65 is at $133, so price is relatively equal. I am more interested in A/V quality for BR than anything else.


Geordon


----------



## Jim Hef




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geordon* /forum/post/18700639
> 
> 
> ...I am more interested in A/V quality for BR than anything else....



It's generally considered that all Blu-ray players will have similar PQ for BD playback, so the additional feature sets that you require would be better to concentrate on.


----------



## av4fun

My PS3 BD-ROM stopped detecting discs and after digging little deeper it appears that this is a common problem with PS3.


I have been very happy with PS3 in my home theater setup (106" screen) for 3 yrs and this happenned...


Our usage

* Mostly Blu ray & DVD play back

* Netflix

* Old DVDs via a USB drive... this still works great on PS3










Options

#1 Get PS3 fixed for 150 bucks from Sony

#2 Sell the PS3 for parts on eBay and buy a new one

#3 Keep the PS3 as is & buy a better Bluray/Netflix streaming player


I am a Sony fan but this is my 3rd ROM issue with Sony ..prev were regular DVD roms. So to say the least I am interested in option #3.


Budget ~ $300


----------



## Jacob305

try the panasonic 65/85 if you want a stand alone player that can do netflix.


Jacob


----------



## vito_jr

Hi,


If you want a deal go to eBay and pick up a refurb Insignia WBRDVD. I picked one up last week. I went looking for a Grade A unit and got it for more than half off list. Came pristine with remote, a/v cable and manual.


Took me less than an hour to hook up to my system and connect to my wireless VW FIOS network (changed WEP to WPA2 - AES as it won't connect to Shared WEP). Once I reconfigured the router it connected flawlessly, updated the firmware and I watched the first episode of "24" from Netflix. Haven't yet checked Pandora. The Netflix menu is easy to use and you can browse the categories. I liked it.


I then threw in Avatar, played beautifully. The colors were fantastic and so was the sound. As long as this unit continues to perform the way it did this week I will be much more than satisfied. Here is a list of attributes that I have found so far:


BD IQ - outstanding (using component)

BD audio - outstanding (using Optical - Bitstream Mxed - 96 hz)


Netflix IQ - suprisingly very good - no jitter or loss of connection. Powered down the unit, restarted and the network connected in 
Netflix audio - suprisingly very good


Load times - not bad, not fast but not bad - didn't time it but I wasn't annoyed.


Noise while loading BD- noisy (but not "Christ, what the hell is that?")


Remote - need sharpshooter skills to hit the receiver. (Cloned it to my universal remote and much better performance)


I was able to stop Avatar and go back with a "resume" feature. Nice.


There a ton of these moving on eBay. I asked a knowledgable poster on another thread why there are so many on eBay - he said many people don't troubleshoot the network connection and get frustrated and send it back. So do some research before you get it, if you use WEP expect an issue and be prepared to change your router to one of the other protocols. NBD imo.


Looking forward to "Rescue Me" season 1.


Vito


----------



## Robbo

Hi all,


I will soon be getting a new pre-pro (Integra DHC 80.1) with full HDMI capability to replace my current Arcam. I think its also time to replace my Pioneer BDP51 as I am sick and tired of getting BR disc errors halfway into a movie.


Locale is a dedicated theater room using a Sony Pearl projector. Use will be for BR playback exclusively. I have no need for analog outs, streaming (the Xbox does Netflix fine) or regular DVDs (still happy with my Tosh HDA1 for that). Equipment is in a seperate equipment closet, so noise is not really an issue.


So--- please help me choose a player. Thanks.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robbo* /forum/post/18702537
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I will soon be getting a new pre-pro (Integra DHC 80.1) with full HDMI capability to replace my current Arcam. I think its also time to replace my Pioneer BDP51 as I am sick and tired of getting BR disc errors halfway into a movie.
> 
> 
> Locale is a dedicated theater room using a Sony Pearl projector. Use will be for BR playback exclusively. I have no need for analog outs, streaming (the Xbox does Netflix fine) or regular DVDs (still happy with my Tosh HDA1 for that). Equipment is in a seperate equipment closet, so noise is not really an issue.
> 
> 
> So--- please help me choose a player. Thanks.



Sounds like pretty much any BD player will do the job for you, so buy on speed and ergonomics. That said, I'd buy something with SD-DVD in mind in case your Toshiba buys the farm. Since the Integra has pretty decent scaling, I'd opt for something with Source Direct. Pioneer 320 (though slow), Oppo BDP-80, and Denon 1610 all come to mind.


----------



## soprano_777

Well ready to upgrade, oppo 83 or pioneer 23, all replys welcome , I just can't deside, if any own both your opinions please.


----------



## Hank B

I'm looking for my *first* blue-ray player - hooking it up to a Toshiba 40XV645U (40" 1080P) LCD. I have an extensive DVD collection (commercial and home made) so good DVD playback is a must. This will be for the TV in the master bedroom.


At this time I am not concerned about 3-D capability, and since I don't plan to install a wireless network or upgrade from my current 1.5 Mbps DSL just to stream Netflix, that really isn't a concern, either. I just want good BD and good DVD performance and reliability - something that isn't likely to break in 90 days, and which will play my own DVDs with no problem.


I was considering a PS3, as I've read good things about its BD and DVD performance, and it has the added bonus of being a game console as well. (I'm not a hardcore gamer.) But now I see that Sony's BDP-1000ES is down under $200 - with a 5-year warranty, that seems like a pretty good deal.


Advice or suggestions???


----------



## rraallpphh13

hello everyone,


I would like to buy either a denon blu ray player DBP1610 or DBP 2010?


From what i've read the video processor in the 2010 is an anchor bay which

should give a better blu ray movie playback and upscaling. The DBP 1610 has a regular video processor for playback and up scaling. Both sound great.


I will be connecting the blu ray player up to a denon avr 990 via hdmi.


They both sound awesome, but is the 2010 at an advantage for sound

as well over the 1610 or is it the same sound quality in both units.


Some say the 2010 is better regardless, and others say the picture

playback quality for both units 1610 & 2010 is the same for blu ray movies? please help.


Will appreaciate your help.

Ralph


----------



## bolorkay

Hello,


I'm new to the forum and I, like many others here are in the process of up-grading my home theater system. I recently purchased a Sony KDL-52NX800 HD TV and I'm now looking for the best BluRay player to go with this TV.


I'm not as concerned with WiFi streaming capabilities of the BluRay player as the Sony NX 800 already has that built in.


My main concern is my Yamaha "slightly older" AV 5.1 sorround sound reciever. No HDMi inputs.

It was suggested to me that I should inquire about the Panasonic DMP-BD85, or the Pan. DMP-BDT300, or the Pan. DMP-BDT-350 which supposedly have the "built-in" or "on board" Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master decoders that would transfer these audio tracks to the Yamaha reciever using the 5.1 channel audio output.

Is this the best way to go given my situation?


Are there any other brands of BluRay players that have the built in audio decoders that would perform in the same way as the (above-mentioned) Panasonics?


Or what about my other option, if I purchased a standard bluRay player that had no "built-in" decoder? Would this work with my older reciever? Perhaps by using an optical output from the bluray "into" the optical input of the reciever?


----------



## rraallpphh13

hello everyone,


I would like to buy either a denon blu ray player DBP1610 or DBP 2010?


From what i've read the video processor in the 2010 is an anchor bay which

should give a better blu ray movie playback and upscaling. The DBP 1610 has a regular video processor for playback and up scaling. Both sound great.


I will be connecting the blu ray player up to a denon avr 990 via hdmi.


They both sound awesome, but is the 2010 at an advantage for sound

as well over the 1610 or is it the same sound quality in both units.


Some say the 2010 is better regardless, and others say the picture

playback quality for both units 1610 & 2010 is the same for blu ray movies? please help.


Will appreaciate your help.

Ralph


----------



## rraallpphh13

hi, i would look into buying a new avr, you are missing so much sound by not utilizing

a DTS HD OR Dobly Digital Master receiver. the best sound is connecting yr blu ray player via hdmi to yr new recevier and then the recevier via hdmi to yr tv. the sound is outrageous. the denon avr 1310 or 990 are great recevier that won't cost like the top of the line units. ralph


----------



## dtocci

I am buying a 46" Samsung B8500, was lucky to find one of the few left. Need some advise on what Blu-Ray player would optimize and take advantage of this outstanding LCD TV. Having Vudu, Netflix, plus other feaures is a plus. Thought of Samsung 6500, but also read of plenty of past problems with Samsung B-R players. Budget: ~$500 max.


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtocci* /forum/post/18710658
> 
> 
> I am buying a 46" Samsung B8500, was lucky to find one of the few left. Need some advise on what Blu-Ray player would optimize and take advantage of this outstanding LCD TV. Having Vudu, Netflix, plus other feaures is a plus. Thought of Samsung 6500, but also read of plenty of past problems with Samsung B-R players. Budget: ~$500 max.



I think the OPPO bdp-83 meets your requirements also theres a Sony but I'll have to get back to you on that one . "Edit" Ok its a Sony S1000ES that can be had for 200 dollars and its normaly at least 3 times that price .I like the 83 though better imo .


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bolorkay* /forum/post/18710099
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I'm new to the forum and I, like many others here are in the process of up-grading my home theater system. I recently purchased a Sony KDL-52NX800 HD TV and I'm now looking for the best BluRay player to go with this TV.
> 
> 
> I'm not as concerned with WiFi streaming capabilities of the BluRay player as the Sony NX 800 already has that built in.
> 
> 
> My main concern is my Yamaha "slightly older" AV 5.1 sorround sound reciever. No HDMi inputs.
> 
> It was suggested to me that I should inquire about the Panasonic DMP-BD85, or the Pan. DMP-BDT300, or the Pan. DMP-BDT-350 which supposedly have the "built-in" or "on board" Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master decoders that would transfer these audio tracks to the Yamaha reciever *using the 5.1 channel audio output.*
> 
> Is this the best way to go given my situation?
> 
> *Are there any other brands of BluRay players that have the built in audio decoders that would perform in the same way as the (above-mentioned) Panasonics?
> 
> 
> Or what about my other option, if I purchased a standard bluRay player that had no "built-in" decoder? Would this work with my older reciever? Perhaps by using an optical output from the bluray "into" the optical input of the reciever?*



Don't know your budget but since you don't need streaming, a few good choices would be the Pioneer BDP-320 or the Sony BDP-S1000ES, both are under $200. You could also go with either the Oppo 80 or 83, the 80 is under $300 and the 83 is under $500.


The 2 Oppo players also offer SACD and DVD-A. If you require this, the Oppo players are a good choice. Otherwise, the Pioneer or Sony players are a good bet and present an excellent value. All of these are very competent players.


Btw, using optical will not yield Dolby TrueHD or DTS Master Audio. But, you will get a higher bitrate standard Dolby and DTS. In addition, just about every newer BD player can decode the new codecs, it's just that not that many offer the 5.1/7.1 analog outs to connect to a non HDMI receiver.


Mike T


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheFactor* /forum/post/18710690
> 
> 
> I think the OPPO bdp-83 meets your requirements



Which of his requirements does it meet? Vudu? Netflix?


Those are the only requirements he mentioned.




PS. dtocci, it doesn't really matter what TV you purchased when determining which BD player to get. That being said, with a 46" display, unless you're sitting closer than 8', you might not benefit from BD at all (other than audio, which you made no mention of).


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18710711
> 
> 
> Which of his requirements does it meet? Vudu? Netflix?
> 
> 
> Those are the only requirements he mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. dtocci, it doesn't really matter what TV you purchased when determining which BD player to get. That being said, with a 46" display, unless you're sitting closer than 8', you might not benefit from BD at all (other than audio, which you made no mention of).



Yes they are the only ones he mentioned and your point is ? What ? He will benifit from a Bluray regardless even at 9 or 10 ft away .


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtocci* /forum/post/18710658
> 
> 
> I am buying a 46" Samsung B8500, was lucky to find one of the few left. Need some advise on what Blu-Ray player would optimize and take advantage of this outstanding LCD TV. Having *Vudu, Netflix*, plus other feaures is a plus. Thought of Samsung 6500, but also read of plenty of past problems with Samsung B-R players. Budget: ~$500 max.



If you're looking for Vudu and Netflix, look into LG's current crop of players. They offer the BD 550, 570 and 590. While the Oppo and Sony mentioned in the above post are good players, neither offer the Vudu or Netflix.


Mike T


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike-tee* /forum/post/18710734
> 
> 
> If you're looking for Vudu and Netflix, look into LG's current crop of players. They offer the BD 550, 570 and 590. While the Oppo and Sony mentioned in the above post are good players, neither offer the Vudu or Netflix.
> 
> 
> Mike T



My apoligies to the the op and thanks Mike for the correction


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheFactor* /forum/post/18710724
> 
> 
> Yes they are the only ones he mentioned and your point is ? What ?



Really? You didn't see the point?


I'll try and type slower.


You said the Oppo met his requirements, when in fact it met none.


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18710756
> 
> 
> Really? You didn't see the point?
> 
> 
> I'll try and type slower.
> 
> 
> You said the Oppo met his requirements, when in fact it met none.



Oh typing slower isnt necessary thank you very much but instead of playing reindeer games why didnt you just say so







Changing typing speeds isnt going to help you







and further more to tell someone that there not going to benefit from a bluray That just bought there display and happens to be very proud of and you have the audacity to tell them its to small to prosper from bluray is not only wrong but very rude . Maybe you should concentrate on manners instead of typng speed and your little play on words .


----------



## DenonLover

I am waiting for the new Denon player.


----------



## blue k7

I've narrowed my selection down to LG BD550 and Panasonic DMP-BD65.


Which one is the better player?


----------



## rraallpphh13

hello everyone,


I would like to buy either a denon blu ray player DBP1610 or DBP 2010?


From what i've read the video processor in the 2010 is an anchor bay which

should give a better blu ray movie playback and upscaling. The DBP 1610 has a regular video processor for playback and up scaling. Both sound great.


I will be connecting the blu ray player up to a denon avr 990 via hdmi.


They both sound awesome, but is the 2010 at an advantage for sound

as well over the 1610 or is it the same sound quality in both units.


Some say the 2010 is better regardless, and others say the picture

playback quality for both units 1610 & 2010 is the same for blu ray movies? please help.


Will appreaciate your help.

Ralph


----------



## DenonLover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rraallpphh13* /forum/post/18711315
> 
> 
> hello everyone,
> 
> 
> I would like to buy either a denon blu ray player DBP1610 or DBP 2010?
> 
> 
> From what i've read the video processor in the 2010 is an anchor bay which
> 
> should give a better blu ray movie playback and upscaling. The DBP 1610 has a regular video processor for playback and up scaling. Both sound great.
> 
> 
> I will be connecting the blu ray player up to a denon avr 990 via hdmi.
> 
> 
> They both sound awesome, but is the 2010 at an advantage for sound
> 
> as well over the 1610 or is it the same sound quality in both units.
> 
> 
> Some say the 2010 is better regardless, and others say the picture
> 
> playback quality for both units 1610 & 2010 is the same for blu ray movies? please help.
> 
> 
> Will appreaciate your help.
> 
> Ralph



You might get more info in this forum. LINK


----------



## rblnr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blue k7* /forum/post/18711230
> 
> 
> I've narrowed my selection down to LG BD550 and Panasonic DMP-BD65.
> 
> 
> Which one is the better player?



Are the Netflix interfaces the same on both players? Is it the same on every player?


----------



## kaotik78

Does the denon 1610 do dlna netflix and pandora? Denon's site sucks for information. Is this a better unit than a sony s470?


----------



## DenonLover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kaotik78* /forum/post/18717872
> 
> 
> Does the denon 1610 do dlna netflix and pandora? Denon's site sucks for information. Is this a better unit than a sony s470?



Wait for the 1611 that comes out this month. Check out the forum. LINK 


Key features of the Denon DBP-1611UD:


* Universal disc player (Blu-ray, DVD-Audio, SACD, DVD, CD)

* 3D Blu-ray compatible via a firmware update coming in the fall

* Netflix and YouTube streaming

* 1GB onboard memory

* $400 list price; available in June


----------



## gmen82

Trying to choose between the Pioneer BDP-320/ BDP-23FD or the Oppo BDP-80. It will be directly connected to my KRP-500m (50" screen) via HDMI. Looking to spend around $300 max (Would like to spend less than $300, but will pay for quality). Any reccomendations? **PQ is my main concern**. Also how do the Pio's compare to the Oppo with regards to DVD upconversion?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmen82* /forum/post/18718397
> 
> 
> Trying to choose between the Pioneer BDP-320/ BDP-23FD or the Oppo BDP-80. It will be directly connected to my KRP-500m (50" screen) via HDMI. Looking to spend around $300 max (Would like to spend less than $300, but will pay for quality). Any reccomendations? **PQ is my main concern**. Also how do the Pio's compare to the Oppo with regards to DVD upconversion?



See the DVD column in Winston's ranking here: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=63 and detail results here: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=58 


The players you list all score very high.


-Bill


----------



## DenonLover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/18719266
> 
> 
> See the DVD column in Winston's ranking here: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=63 and detail results here: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=58
> 
> 
> The players you list all score very high.
> 
> 
> -Bill



I wonder where the new Denon players will land?


----------



## trem0lo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmen82* /forum/post/18718397
> 
> 
> Trying to choose between the Pioneer BDP-320/ BDP-23FD or the Oppo BDP-80. It will be directly connected to my KRP-500m (50" screen) via HDMI. Looking to spend around $300 max (Would like to spend less than $300, but will pay for quality). Any reccomendations? **PQ is my main concern**. Also how do the Pio's compare to the Oppo with regards to DVD upconversion?



I'm happy with the 23fd hooked up to my 500M. You won't likely notice a difference in Blu Ray between the Oppo and Pioneer. Both look stunning. Upscaling is a mixed bag for me. Some of my DVDs look great while others are pretty bad. I can watch Arrested Development for days but my copy of Best in Show looks grainy and blurry. Both are excellent upscalers when fed a quality source DVD. Is the Oppo $200 better than the Pioneer... that's the question. I bought mine for $250 but I'm not sure if they're available at that price anymore.


----------



## ssmike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmen82* /forum/post/18718397
> 
> 
> Trying to choose between the Pioneer BDP-320/ BDP-23FD or the Oppo BDP-80. It will be directly connected to my KRP-500m (50" screen) via HDMI. Looking to spend around $300 max (Would like to spend less than $300, but will pay for quality). Any reccomendations? **PQ is my main concern**. Also how do the Pio's compare to the Oppo with regards to DVD upconversion?



I am in a similar situation....looking for best possible PQ to go thru my Onkyo TXR 3007 to my Samsung 6400 LED........


What is the main difference betwee the Pioneer 320 and the Elite 23FD?


----------



## imno007

Good starting place for those looking for under $300 players:

http://www.bestcovery.com/best-blu-ray-player-under-300


----------



## freezy74

I was looking at these two players....


BD-C6500 vs. BDP-S570


Anybody like one over the other?


Thanks


----------



## DenonLover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freezy74* /forum/post/18736413
> 
> 
> I was looking at these two players....
> 
> 
> BD-C6500 vs. BDP-S570
> 
> 
> Anybody like one over the other?
> 
> 
> Thanks



If I had to pick between those two I think I would go with the Oppo 80 .


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenonLover* /forum/post/18736487
> 
> 
> If I had to pick between those two I think I would go with the Oppo 80 .



But then that wouldnt be between the two














Now if it were me between the two it would be the Pio Elite 23fd


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freezy74* /forum/post/18736413
> 
> 
> I was looking at these two players....
> 
> 
> BD-C6500 vs. BDP-S570
> 
> 
> Anybody like one over the other?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Since they are similar, you have to decide what features are more important. This is aside from BD playback, for which all players are basically equal.


Both are fairly fast loading players.


Both offer ample streaming apps like Netflix etc. but Samsung may have the better suite of apps.


Sony offers a better warranty and has been much more efficient than Samsung with firmware updates.


Sony's player can be made 3D capable with a firmware update.


Figure out what you want or need and make your choice.


Mike T


----------



## DenonLover

Also ask yourself, is SACD and DVD-A important to you? They are a must have for me so my choices are more limited. Good luck and I hope you find what you are looking for man.


----------



## freezy74

Thanks for the reply's and sorry for the dumb questions as I am new to this stuff and reall don't know much about it.


I am not really sure what SADA and DVD-A even are, So I really cant say how important that stuff is.


I really want to use this for bluray/dvd playing, as well as Pandora. After reading what Mike T said (thanks again for the response as it was helpful), I was thinking being a better warranty and more attention to firmware updates the Sony may be the way to go, however after reading the owners thread on that player a lot of people seem to be having problems with streaming video more then the sammy. Being I was really only looking for Pandora I wasn't to worried, however after reading that I can stream video from my computer (which if that's correct is really cool) I was worried that would give me a problem also.....


I'm sure I am over-thinking this a bit, but as I was saying I am just not familiar with this stuff at all and want to make the right choice.


Thanks again for your time.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freezy74* /forum/post/18737234
> 
> 
> I really want to use this for bluray/dvd playing, as well as Pandora. After reading what Mike T said (thanks again for the response as it was helpful), I was thinking being a better warranty and more attention to firmware updates the Sony may be the way to go, however after reading the owners thread on that player a lot of people seem to be having problems with streaming video more then the sammy. Being I was really only looking for Pandora I wasn't to worried, however after reading that I can stream video from my computer (which if that's correct is really cool) I was worried that would give me a problem also.....



If you really want always-updated, plays everything, reliable, does Pandora, and does DLNA (streaming from computer), you can always spend a bit more and buy a PS3. (You'd need a $40 bridge for wireless N.) And oh yeah, it also plays games.


----------



## DrDon

bickering removed, warnings issued. Further bickering will result in loss of posting privs.


Doc


----------



## arock10

howdy,

I have Onkyo HT-S3300 5.1 and Panasonic TC P65V10 - 65" plasma TV and need a blu ray player for it that will take advantage of whatever these 2 have to offer. What would you suggest? Being able to stream netflix would be a bonus too, but mostly using this setup for just watching blu rays/good movies/etc.


----------



## arock10

Ok, after some more research, I'll probably just pick up a ps3 slim since its seems to be a quality blu ray player plus all the gaming stuff (i already have a ps3 fat from ages ago with a full hard drive too). Unless of course someone thinks I should go elsewhere (qualitywise, paying the $300 for the ps3 isnt a problem)


----------



## DenonLover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arock10* /forum/post/18739667
> 
> 
> Ok, after some more research, I'll probably just pick up a ps3 slim since its seems to be a quality blu ray player plus all the gaming stuff (i already have a ps3 fat from ages ago with a full hard drive too). Unless of course someone thinks I should go elsewhere (qualitywise, paying the $300 for the ps3 isnt a problem)



I have been using the PS3 as a bluray player now since it came out and I can tell you they are rock solid players and I think you will be happy based on your needs. The blue tooth remote might be a good add on when you order too at around $25? My needs changed when I lost the ability to listen to DVD-A and SACD when my Denon 2900 went down so I am now looking for a player that can do it all. Good luck.


----------



## arock10

what exactly is DVD-A and SACD? I guess its not on the ps3, what is it used for? just want to make sure I wont regret not having it down the road


----------



## DenonLover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arock10* /forum/post/18739701
> 
> 
> what exactly is DVD-A and SACD? I guess its not on the ps3, what is it used for? just want to make sure I wont regret not having it down the road



It is DVD Audio and SACD or Super Audio CD and some will play and some won't and not all will play at the highest level. Below are a few things lacking on the PS3 but 99% of people don't ever miss them so don't keep it from getting a great player. No player has it all and the ones that do are very, very expensive.


-Bitstreaming of multichannel lossless codecs (also on the PS3 Slim);

-IR remote;

-Silent operation (no fan);

-SACD and DVD-A hi-res audio playback;

-Subtitle shift;

-Zooming on some BD discs that PS3s won't zoom;

-Resume on some BDs that PS3s won't resume;

-Multichannel analog audio outputs;

-Simultaneous video on more than one output;

-Source direct mode (for use with external video processors).


----------



## EocThermos

How important is lossless audio, when you don't have great speakers? I have a good (for what it is) onkyo HTIB setup--it does it's job, but isn't fabulous by normal standards. My receiver is 7.1 but doesn't take HDMI, and I don't plan on upgrading. My criteria are:


Netflix

Fast loading

WiFi

Possibly analog 7.1 outs?


Budget is fairly flexible, but less is better =) ($200-300 would be ideal)


Any thoughts? I liked the LG BD390 before it was discontinued, and I see the newer models don't have the analog outs--how much of a difference will it make?


Thanks!


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenonLover* /forum/post/18739728
> 
> 
> It is DVD Audio and SACD or Super Audio CD and some will play and some won't and not all will play at the highest level. Below are a few things lacking on the PS3 but 99% of people don't ever miss them so don't keep it from getting a great player. No player has it all and the ones that do are very, very expensive.
> 
> 
> -Bitstreaming of multichannel lossless codecs (also on the PS3 Slim);
> 
> -IR remote;
> 
> -Silent operation (no fan);
> 
> -SACD and DVD-A hi-res audio playback;
> 
> -Subtitle shift;
> 
> -Zooming on some BD discs that PS3s won't zoom;
> 
> -Resume on some BDs that PS3s won't resume;
> 
> -Multichannel analog audio outputs;
> 
> -Simultaneous video on more than one output;
> 
> -Source direct mode (for use with external video processors).



Very nice list. Oh, wait, it's a list you copied from one of my posts without attribution. You're welcome. Not.


----------



## DenonLover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18739888
> 
> 
> Very nice list. Oh, wait, it's a list you copied from one of my posts without attribution. You're welcome. Not.



I had no idea it was not alright to share information from another forum to help members. Learning curve.


----------



## rboster

No harm no foul Demonlover and rdclark...I'm sure no harm was intended. rdclark, that is a nice post that I'm sure will help the other member in this thread too....thanks for compling the info.



Demonlover...please cut and paste your equipment list and put that info in your member profile. Forum rules don't allow equipment lists in our signatures, since it brings up false results when members use the search engines. Thanks


Ron


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenonLover* /forum/post/18739902
> 
> 
> I had no idea it was not alright to share information from another forum to help members. Learning curve.



No problem. For the future, there's a difference between sharing information and quoting. We all assimilate facts and experience as a process, which we then reinterpret and pass forward. That's more than all right, it's expected.


Quoting without attribution is different, whether it's from an article on a website or a post on a forum, simply because you're taking someone else's work and representing it as your own. That's a no-no anywhere.


I get that you didn't mean to do that. Like rboster said, no harm, no foul.


----------



## docquesting

Just bought a Panasonic G25. Now I am in search for affordable Home Theater equipment. Below is my current situation.


1. I just bought a Onkyo HT-R557 and have yet to receive it.


2. I currently own a 5.1 SRS Altec Lanseng "PC Speakers" which I plan to implement as I already have them and they sound pretty decent as far as I am concerned.


3. Next I need a Blueray Player that will work with the Onkyo-HT-SP904. From a brief quick look at the previous I see the Panasonic DMP-BD35K might be an affordable ($100 bugdet) option even though older comes with High reviews.


Otherwise here are a few models I have looked at that might be options. However as mentioned I need to know if they will work with the above receiver and if you have any suggestions or recommendations.


A. Philips BDP5012/F7

B. LG BD 370

C. Sony BDP-S360

D. Toshiba BDX2000


Keep in mind my budget and I am only looking for a very basic player that does what its supposed to and does not make abnormal sounds or noise. I appreciate your attention to detail in replying to each situation above.


----------



## arock10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18740141
> 
> 
> No problem. For the future, there's a difference between sharing information and quoting. We all assimilate facts and experience as a process, which we then reinterpret and pass forward. That's more than all right, it's expected.
> 
> 
> Quoting without attribution is different, whether it's from an article on a website or a post on a forum, simply because you're taking someone else's work and representing it as your own. That's a no-no anywhere.
> 
> 
> I get that you didn't mean to do that. Like rboster said, no harm, no foul.



lol you forgot to thank al gore with every post you make for inventing the internet, cause without that this wouldnt be here. But looks like I will just grab a ps3 slim, thanks for the help guys


----------



## mumum

Hi guys.

I need your opinions. I have been reading and trying to digest all the blu Ray info here. I currently have a panni 58v10 hgtv. I need to get a br player that fit these criteria in order:

- upscaling sd DVDs and picture quality in general

- speed

- price preferably under $250 street price

- netflix, pandora , being able to stream from home network, ect


the last one doesn't need to be wifi as I can hardwire to my Ethernet (but it's a plus).


I have been looking at the pan bd85, Sammy c6500 ( maybe c6900), Sony s470 or pio 320.


Any suggestions really appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Nachosgrande

Hi all,


Ideally, I'm looking for a universal player which has analog audio outputs and streaming video capability. Can anyone point me in the right direction?. If not, would I be fine with an Oppo BD-83 and a dedicated streaming box (Roku player? - any others to consider?).


TV is Sony 60XBR1 rear Proj (1080i)

Receiver is Yamaha RX-659 analog


Projected usage:

35% DVD-A and SACD, CD

55% BR movies and Live concerts

10% DVD


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nachosgrande* /forum/post/18751435
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Ideally, I'm looking for a universal player which has analog audio outputs and streaming video capability. Can anyone point me in the right direction?. If not, would I be fine with an Oppo BD-83 and a dedicated streaming box (Roku player? - any others to consider?).
> 
> 
> TV is Sony 60XBR1 rear Proj (1080i)
> 
> Receiver is Yamaha RX-659 analog
> 
> 
> Projected usage:
> 
> 35% DVD-A and SACD, CD
> 
> 55% BR movies and Live concerts
> 
> 10% DVD



I would endorse the approach of a universal player plus a Roku. This will give you a streaming solution that's more likely to be kept up-to-date by the vendor than those in many BD players. You might also look at the Oppo BDP-80; its "one-notch-lower" DVD upscaling may still be satisfactory for you, and its "only-quite-good, not the world's best" analog performance may still be all you need. The grand total will still come in under $400 for BD, DVD-A, SACD, and HD streaming, which ain't bad.


Otherwise, the upcoming and highly anticipated Denon DBP-1611UD ($400 list) seems like the next best bet, but it's not quite out yet.


----------



## Nachosgrande




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18751594
> 
> 
> I would endorse the approach of a universal player plus a Roku. This will give you a streaming solution that's more likely to be kept up-to-date by the vendor than those in many BD players. You might also look at the Oppo BDP-80; its "one-notch-lower" DVD upscaling may still be satisfactory for you, and its "only-quite-good, not the world's best" analog performance may still be all you need. The grand total will still come in under $400 for BD, DVD-A, SACD, and HD streaming, which ain't bad.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, the upcoming and highly anticipated Denon DBP-1611UD ($400 list) seems like the next best bet, but it's not quite out yet.



Thanks for the ideas- I spoke with Oppo and they did not recommend the BDP-80 for my display - I assume it is for the "one notch lower" upscaling you mention. Blu Ray should be the same quality, correct? I'll look into this Denon model.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nachosgrande* /forum/post/18751727
> 
> 
> Thanks for the ideas- I spoke with Oppo and they did not recommend the BDP-80 for my display - I assume it is for the "one notch lower" upscaling you mention. Blu Ray should be the same quality, correct? I'll look into this Denon model.



You have to weigh the 10% of of your viewing represented by DVD against the extra $210 the BDP-83 will cost -- and the fact that the BDP-80 is still a better upscaler than most other players. We'll have to see how the Denon stacks up in this regard.


----------



## guyharrisonphoto

Hello,


I am new here and looking for some advice regarding a blu-ray player and my home theater receiver. My monitor is a new Pioneer 101FD elite. My receiver is a Harmon-Kardan with the Faroujd video processor. Everything connected via HDMI. My blu-ray is currently the Panasonic BD60 (my first player, silly me thought they were all the same!). I do consider myself a videophile with a pretty sophisticated visual standard.


I watch mainly classic films on DVD, old black and white films, etc. I do watch blu-ray whenever I can and am watching more as a lot of classics are being restored to blu-ray. Still, for the future, I expect DVD viewing to equal or be more than blu-ray viewing.


My first question, should I have my DVD player do the upconverting of the SD signal, or have my receiver do that? I have not been able to find any information on this basic question.


Second, is there any difference between blu-ray players in terms of their blu-ray playback? If so, I am considering the Oppo 83 or the Pioneer Pro 23 (currently on sale for around $280). The price difference is really not a factor.


If blu-ray output is similar, how do they compare on SD upscaling? How would they compare to the receiver?


Many thanks, and If I missed a thread that might enlighten me, please let me know the link.


Guy


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guyharrisonphoto* /forum/post/18753371
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I am new here and looking for some advice regarding a blu-ray player and my home theater receiver. My monitor is a new Pioneer 101FD elite. My receiver is a Harmon-Kardan with the Faroujd video processor. Everything connected via HDMI. My blu-ray is currently the Panasonic BD60 (my first player, silly me thought they were all the same!). I do consider myself a videophile with a pretty sophisticated visual standard.
> 
> 
> I watch mainly classic films on DVD, old black and white films, etc. I do watch blu-ray whenever I can and am watching more as a lot of classics are being restored to blu-ray. Still, for the future, I expect DVD viewing to equal or be more than blu-ray viewing.
> 
> 
> My first question, should I have my DVD player do the upconverting of the SD signal, or have my receiver do that? I have not been able to find any information on this basic question.
> 
> 
> Second, is there any difference between blu-ray players in terms of their blu-ray playback? If so, I am considering the Oppo 83 or the Pioneer Pro 23 (currently on sale for around $280). The price difference is really not a factor.
> 
> 
> If blu-ray output is similar, how do they compare on SD upscaling? How would they compare to the receiver?
> 
> 
> Many thanks, and If I missed a thread that might enlighten me, please let me know the link.
> 
> 
> Guy



Faroudja went through several chip designs; I don't know which are used in the HK. The generation used in the older OPPO DVD players is no longer competitive with what we have now.


Winston has DVD test results and ranking on his pages: http://winstonsreviews.com/ 


For general background on the OPPO Blu-ray and DVD peformance, see the FAQ:
 Is the Blu-ray picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player? 

 Is the DVD picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player?


In case anyone is inclined to read the question but not the answer: the FAQ agrees with the general forum consensus that all BR player produce very similar results from BR native content.


-Bill


----------



## 93'till

I have been lurking here for along time and always had my sights set on a the oppo bdp-83. I haven't bought in the last couple of years becuase something always comes up and I can't spend the $500. So a few years later I still have no player and am now considering something cheaper. I am strongly looking at the new Panny BD-85 as I want analouge auido (maybe).


Here is the equipment I am using


Sony sxrd 50" tv

Marantz SR8500 - no hdmi

B&W front, center and rear speakers

SVS Sub.


Currently I am pretty happy how everything looks on my old Toshiba dvd player and certainly happy how things sound. Which brings me to my next question :


Do I really need 5.1 analouge out? Will I be missing out that much If I just go digital out of the player?


I realize with analouge out I may need to adjust my sub levels from sd dvd and br sources.


Sounds like a hassle, but I am willing to give it a go if the lossless sound is that much better.


Should I just buy the cheaper Panasonic and be done with it? I don't care about wireless, netflix or anything like that.


Any help woudl be greatly appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## cazten

Hey guys. Im looking to get into a new entry level BD player.

Heres my basic requirements:


Under 200 dollars

Netflix streaming

Best picture/sound possible at the price range.


My two top contenders at the moment are the panasonic BD65 and the Sony S370/470.


What do you feel the best choice is? (other suggestions welcome)


----------



## 93'till




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *93'till* /forum/post/18753818
> 
> 
> I have been lurking here for along time and always had my sights set on a the oppo bdp-83. I haven't bought in the last couple of years becuase something always comes up and I can't spend the $500. So a few years later I still have no player and am now considering something cheaper. I am strongly looking at the new Panny BD-85 as I want analouge auido (maybe).
> 
> 
> Here is the equipment I am using
> 
> 
> Sony sxrd 50" tv
> 
> Marantz SR8500 - no hdmi
> 
> B&W front, center and rear speakers
> 
> SVS Sub.
> 
> 
> Currently I am pretty happy how everything looks on my old Toshiba dvd player and certainly happy how things sound. Which brings me to my next question :
> 
> 
> Do I really need 5.1 analouge out? Will I be missing out that much If I just go digital out of the player?
> 
> 
> I realize with analouge out I may need to adjust my sub levels from sd dvd and br sources.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a hassle, but I am willing to give it a go if the lossless sound is that much better.
> 
> 
> Should I just buy the cheaper Panasonic and be done with it? I don't care about wireless, netflix or anything like that.
> 
> 
> Any help woudl be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks




Now I am leaning towards a pio-320 or es1000 sony. Thoughts?


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *93'till* /forum/post/18766310
> 
> 
> Now I am leaning towards a pio-320 or es1000 sony. Thoughts?



PIO-320 would be the better choice imo I have one and love it. Best bang for the buck your going to find and one of the last all Pioneer made players your going to find .


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *93'till* /forum/post/18766310
> 
> 
> Now I am leaning towards a pio-320 or es1000 sony. Thoughts?



They are both nice players and they both also have multichannel analog outs if you decide to use them. I don't think you'll regret getting either one.


Keep in mind that both of these are currently being clearanced out, so you will pay a fraction of what they originally sold for. That being said, the Pio 320 is currently available for half of what you will pay for the Sony. Matter of fact, for that price, they should just be giving them away. Which is what I told one of the 6th Ave sales guys this morning.










See the link below to the AVS forum deal thread for the tremendous price on the Pio from 6th Ave elec. People are reportedly getting this deal, even if they are not in 6th Ave's region. Check it out! Good luck with your choice.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...37817&page=422 


Mike T


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike-tee* /forum/post/18767517
> 
> 
> They are both nice players and they both also have multichannel analog outs if you decide to use them. I don't think you'll regret getting either one.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that both of these are currently being clearanced out, so you will pay a fraction of what they originally sold for. That being said, the Pio 320 is currently available for half of what you will pay for the Sony. Matter of fact, for that price, they should just be giving them away. Which is what I told one of the 6th Ave sales guys this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the link below to the AVS forum deal thread for the tremendous price on the Pio from 6th Ave elec. People are reportedly getting this deal, even if they are not in 6th Ave's region. Check it out! Good luck with your choice.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...37817&page=422
> 
> 
> Mike T



Thanks for the link Mike I might have to buy another


----------



## 93'till




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike-tee* /forum/post/18767517
> 
> 
> They are both nice players and they both also have multichannel analog outs if you decide to use them. I don't think you'll regret getting either one.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that both of these are currently being clearanced out, so you will pay a fraction of what they originally sold for. That being said, the Pio 320 is currently available for half of what you will pay for the Sony. Matter of fact, for that price, they should just be giving them away. Which is what I told one of the 6th Ave sales guys this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the link below to the AVS forum deal thread for the tremendous price on the Pio from 6th Ave elec. People are reportedly getting this deal, even if they are not in 6th Ave's region. Check it out! Good luck with your choice.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...37817&page=422
> 
> 
> Mike T



Thanks. I am near toronto ontario canada and the 320 is about $200 here. Seems like the best bet right now, or maybe the oppo -80.


Tough call...I should just go buy something already...


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheFactor* /forum/post/18767566
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link Mike I might have to buy another



Another one! I guess one for each eye and ear.










Mike T


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *93'till* /forum/post/18767603
> 
> 
> Thanks. I am near toronto ontario canada and the 320 is about $200 here. Seems like the best bet right now, or maybe the oppo -80.
> 
> 
> Tough call...*I should just go buy something already*...



Yes, you should!







Are you on the US or Canadian side of the border? If on the US side, 6th Ave can ship to you, not sure if they ship to Canada???


The 320 is a more than adequate BD player for those not concerned with streaming Netflix etc.


Mike T


----------



## 93'till




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike-tee* /forum/post/18767631
> 
> 
> Yes, you should!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on the US or Canadian side of the border? If on the US side, 6th Ave can ship to you, not sure if they ship to Canada???
> 
> 
> The 320 is a more than adequate BD player for those not concerned with streaming Netflix etc.
> 
> 
> Mike T



I'm on the Canadian side. I'll try and contact 6th ave..


Thanks for the heads up and advice Mike.


Cheers


Kev


----------



## newz54

I am trying to decide on a blu ray player with networking and am thinking that being able to control the player via the BD Remote iphone app is reason enough to go the Sony route. I am mostly buying the unit for its various internet streaming capability.....seems to me having a remote with a virtual keyboard would allow me to easily type in title searches on youtube or netflix.

Am I making too much of this feature....how hard is it to enter search terms via the typical remote on other units? I am not to impressed with the build quality and the tiny buttons on the new sony s360 and s470 and would have liked to have had an sd card slot like the panasonics to play avchd or photos.

Thoughts?


----------



## nashville man

*$120 budget - must choose - pioneer 320 fr on line store or panny 655 fr costco


which is best player+ what would you do? - pls reply quickly - only have 2 hrs to decide if getting pio 320 for $200 plus shipping...even tho panny 655 (same as 65) is 'this year' is pio 320 better player??*


fyi - have panny 54" plasma and this is my first bdp


prob will pair with mid level avr like pion 820/920/1019-1020 or denon 1910/591 or onkyo 608/707/htc180


fwiw - speakers sys is all klipsch (older nice heresys larger bookshelf front/rear klipsch center and velodyne 12" powered sub)


greta group here - thx so much in advance if you reply


----------



## 67 - 427

pio bdp 320


----------



## blackbird3216

Ok. So I am in a very unique situation. I live in NYC, and I live across the street from the public library. The NYPL happens to be the one of the largest public library systems in the world, and their DVD availability is amazing. Anything I want to watch, they have it. I can order it online from their website, and it arrives at the branch in literally less than 2 days. Then I just walk across the street and pick them up. And I can order more than one dvd at a time (actually 10), so I am never in a shortage of things to see. I can keep them for a week, and because the branch is so close, and has a quick return box, it takes me 30sec to return them. I can watch new releases within 2 weeks of the release date, and I don't have to pay a dime. This doesn't even take into account the catalog titles that they have in the branch (and I can get upwards of 20 discs at a time). Of course, because it is publicly funded, it is completely legal.


So the problem arises when I have a 42" 1080p panasonic plasma. The Library does not have ANY BD titles. I am watching the DVD's on a cheap $30 DVD player connected by component. I do not have any other HD sources other than OTA. I think that I am wasting the TV because I am not using it for any HD content. Buying a Blu-ray player would force me to subscribe to Netflix, which would decrease the amount of discs that I watch, and take much longer to get them(because of BD availability). I already have Netflix streaming through PC and through Wii because I am sharing it with someone, and they are footing the entire bill so I get streaming for free. I have recently cut basic cable, which cost me $26 a month with nothing to watch. Now I am paying nothing and I am watching more than I ever did.


I am thinking about simply getting an Oppo DVD player, and continue getting the free entertainment. At the very least, upscaling to 1080p should be better than from my crappy DVD player. Do you think paying for bluray is worth it?


If not, which one of the Oppo's should I get. I was looking at the 981(~$100), but I might have macroblocking issues. The 983 is way out of my price range, and I do not want to get one of the DVI models.


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nashville man* /forum/post/18768329
> 
> *$120 budget - must choose - pioneer 320 fr on line store or panny 655 fr costco
> 
> 
> which is best player+ what would you do? - pls reply quickly - only have 2 hrs to decide if getting pio 320 for $200 plus shipping...even tho panny 655 (same as 65) is 'this year' is pio 320 better player??*
> 
> 
> fyi - have panny 54" plasma and this is my first bdp
> 
> 
> prob will pair with mid level avr like pion 820/920/1019-1020 or denon 1910/591 or onkyo 608/707/htc180
> 
> 
> fwiw - speakers sys is all klipsch (older nice heresys larger bookshelf front/rear klipsch center and velodyne 12" powered sub)
> 
> 
> greta group here - thx so much in advance if you reply



I also responded to you in the deals thread, get the Pio 320 unless you need streaming with Netflix etc.


The Pio 320 matches up very nicely with a VSX-1020 or if you can get a VSX-1019 on clearance from BB or someone like that.










Mike T


----------



## nashville man

thx guys - will see if i can still get the 320 2morow - lines closed now


you feel yhe pio receivers better and good value comped to denon onkyo etc??


----------



## domino92024

Get a Blu-ray. It will play your free library DVDs better than your $30 cheapie, and upconvert them to 1080 through an HDMI output. Plus, you can enjoy the experience of Blu-ray when you want to. You can get a good Blu-ray player for $100-$200 now. You can get an Oppo BD universal BD player for about $270. I rarely (if ever) buy DVDs, but I bought the "Avatar" and "Star Trek" BDs. Incredible video and audio.


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nashville man* /forum/post/18768569
> 
> 
> thx guys - will see if i can still get the 320 2morow - lines closed now
> 
> 
> you feel yhe pio receivers better and good value comped to denon onkyo etc??



The Pios make a nice cosmetic match with the 320 but they are all pretty good entry level to mid-range AVRs regarding performance. Take a look at the attached link with a review of the Denon, Onkyo and Pio AVRs by Winston who is a well respected AVS forum member. I picked up the 1019 @ Best Buy on clearance and I think it's an excellent mid-range AVR, packed with some nice features. Oh yeah......it sounds really good too.










Of course, they are just Winston's opinions but IMO, they are pretty well informed opinions. Give it a look, just scroll down a bit.
http://winstonsreviews.com/ 


Btw, hope you can still score the 320 tomorrow. If I'm not mistaken, the ad was for Saturday only but 6th Ave generally keeps their pricing on items they are clearing out once they've dropped it.


Mike T


----------



## nashville man

thx mike - pio 320 may be gone but i'll try


----------



## Page14

Any thoughts on how the Pioneer 320 matches up with the Pioneer Elite 1150? I read somewhere that the 320 won't convert to 720p. Should I be concerned about that?


If not the 320, any other suggestions to match up with the 1150?


Thanks.


----------



## dwallersv

Okay, before I get blasted, I did my homework and reviewed as much of this thread as my patience could accomodate (I mean, >300 responses, have mercy!), and couldn't really answer my question. So I'm posting.


I'm looking for a media player solution that can handle streaming content from my PC, play DVD and BD discs. Broad format support is the most important issue -- support for various containers (AVI, MKV, MP4, etc), codecs (DivX/Xvid/h263, AVC/h264, etc.).


I bought a Sony S570 (actually, the COSTCO version, BX57, but it's the identical unit with a different product number on it) thinking it would be the answer.


It isn't. It is nearly useless for DLNA streaming (after the anticipated firmware upgrade), inexplicably doesn't play AVI in the US (but does in Canada, what morons are running Sony these days?), so in the end amounts to a BD player with access to YouTube and Netflix, and a bunch of other network streaming "give us your money" services that I don't care about.


I'm willing to spend up to $400. What player is out there that actually does the things the 570 should be doing?


----------



## wowmusic

I am thinking Oppo BD-83, or Cambridge Audio 650BD. Budget around $600 US. Any comments?


I watch BD, DVDs, and wanted to use it as a CD/SACD player too










Currently having Cambridge Audio speakers, and thinking of Marantz/Cambridge/Onkyo receiver.


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dwallersv* /forum/post/18770116
> 
> 
> Okay, before I get blasted, I did my homework and reviewed as much of this thread as my patience could accomodate (I mean, >300 responses, have mercy!), and couldn't really answer my question. So I'm posting.
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a media player solution that can handle streaming content from my PC, play DVD and BD discs. Broad format support is the most important issue -- support for various containers (AVI, MKV, MP4, etc), codecs (DivX/Xvid/h263, AVC/h264, etc.).
> 
> 
> I bought a Sony S570 (actually, the COSTCO version, BX57, but it's the identical unit with a different product number on it) thinking it would be the answer.
> 
> 
> It isn't. It is nearly useless for DLNA streaming (after the anticipated firmware upgrade), inexplicably doesn't play AVI in the US (but does in Canada, what morons are running Sony these days?), so in the end amounts to a BD player with access to YouTube and Netflix, and a bunch of other network streaming "give us your money" services that I don't care about.
> 
> 
> I'm willing to spend up to $400. What player is out there that actually does the things the 570 should be doing?



Check the link below for the thread on LG's current players for info. Their strength is streaming, DLNA and a good array of supported formats. See if these players suit your needs. Of course, they play both BD and DVD.








http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1229543 



Mike T


----------



## aceinet

Got a Toshiba HD-A30 unit hooked up to a 32" Panasonic LCD via HDMI in our bedroom. Player is used primarily for DVD viewing and I love how DVDs look using the player. However getting the player actually to a point to watch a movie takes several minutes as the boot up is painfully slow. Are there any current Blu-Ray players now available that have a decent DVD upconversion similar to the A30 but with a speedy boot up? Really don't want anything too expensive, preferably less than $100 if possible. Refurb units or eBay specials are probably my option at that price range (such as Insignia and Panasonic). Any suggestions?


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aceinet* /forum/post/18771787
> 
> 
> Got a Toshiba HD-A30 unit hooked up to a 32" Panasonic LCD via HDMI in our bedroom. Player is used primarily for DVD viewing and I love how DVDs look using the player. However getting the player actually to a point to watch a movie takes several minutes as the boot up is painfully slow. Are there any current Blu-Ray players now available that have a decent DVD upconversion similar to the A30 but with a speedy boot up? Really don't want anything too expensive, preferably less than $100 if possible. Refurb units or eBay specials are probably my option at that price range (such as Insignia and Panasonic). Any suggestions?










http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post18771757


----------



## dwallersv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike-tee* /forum/post/18771290
> 
> 
> Check the link below for the thread on LG's current players for info. Their strength is streaming, DLNA and a good array of supported formats. See if these players suit your needs. Of course, they play both BD and DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1229543
> 
> 
> 
> Mike T



Thanks a ton, Mike!


The LG BD570 is everthing the Sony S570 isn't. Checked on the TVersity forums, and it works great with the TVersity server via DLNA. Has a more functional Netflix app too (I'm a member).


Supports AVI, DivX, so my vast library of (ahem!) **********'d TV programming will be watchable from my 4TB media archive on my PC.


I just wish I had found this board before I was enticed by that deal at COSTCO... I ended up ordering an LG BD570 with shipping from Electronics Expo via Amazon for less than the S570 cost me.


I'm just venting, but I can't for the life of me comprehend what Sony is thinking with the limited capability of their competing line (the 370/470/570).


For example, anyone have any clue at all why they witheld AVI/Divx support from the US (but included it in the Canadian units)? Did they get some bad pufferfish sashimi before they designed those boat anchors?


----------



## neonflx

hello all


i'm just getting back to the swing of things and need some suggestions on a good br player, a little info on what i want to do, basically i need netflix, and also have a 8tb server going on to serve movies from, i have a Denon 3808ci, and honestly don't know how good it does up-converting if at all, the majority of my material will be dvd's, i have a xa2 toshiba player but would like just one unit because of space.


i might upgrade my receiver to one of the new denon's but it won't be for a while, since i'm just getting back it is hard to read all thru the thread, i tried but is overwhelming,


my budget is 800.00 thanks


----------



## Lorival

I would like to know the opinion of friends the blu-ray will convert the audio to PCM via hdmi, there will be differences between the players?



Thanks

Lorival


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neonflx* /forum/post/18776531
> 
> 
> hello all
> 
> 
> i'm just getting back to the swing of things and need some suggestions on a good br player, a little info on what i want to do, basically i need netflix, and also have a 8tb server going on to serve movies from, i have a Denon 3808ci, and honestly don't know how good it does up-converting if at all, the majority of my material will be dvd's, i have a xa2 toshiba player but would like just one unit because of space.
> 
> 
> i might upgrade my receiver to one of the new denon's but it won't be for a while, *since i'm just getting back it is hard to read all thru the thread,* i tried but is overwhelming,
> 
> 
> my budget is 800.00 thanks



It shouldn't be too hard to read just one post above yours.







For your needs, the LG players would be a good place to start for Netflix and DLNA capability. You may also want to consider the yet to be released new offerings from Denon, the 1611 & 2011. AVS forum thread links for LG & Denon below.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1245556 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1229543 


Mike T


P.S. I'm not picking on you neonflx, I know you said you tried to read the thread. But I wonder how many people coming into this thread even bother to read at least a page or two of previous posts? I think they would be amazed how many questions have been asked and answered over and over again.


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lorival* /forum/post/18777258
> 
> 
> I would like to know the opinion of friends the blu-ray will convert the audio to PCM via hdmi, there will be differences between the players?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Lorival



As long as the player internally decodes Dolby TrueHD and DTS-MA, there should be no differences in the LPCM output via HDMI.


Mike T


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dwallersv* /forum/post/18776427
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton, Mike!
> 
> 
> The LG BD570 is everthing the Sony S570 isn't. Checked on the TVersity forums, and it works great with the TVersity server via DLNA. Has a more functional Netflix app too (I'm a member).
> 
> 
> Supports AVI, DivX, so my vast library of (ahem!) **********'d TV programming will be watchable from my 4TB media archive on my PC.
> 
> 
> I just wish I had found this board before I was enticed by that deal at COSTCO... I ended up ordering an LG BD570 with shipping from Electronics Expo via Amazon for less than the S570 cost me.
> 
> 
> I'm just venting, but I can't for the life of me comprehend what Sony is thinking with the limited capability of their competing line (the 370/470/570).
> 
> 
> For example, anyone have any clue at all why they witheld AVI/Divx support from the US (but included it in the Canadian units)? Did they get some bad pufferfish sashimi before they designed those boat anchors?



You're welcome. You had the numbers right with the 570, just the wrong manufacturer.







As for the lack of Divx in the 570, good question.


I have found in past BD models from various manufacturers, Europe gets Divx and US does not. Or, manufacturers would have it on their step up model but not their lower end, for example Panasonic BD35/BD55. Since the 570 represents Sony's highest model of the X70 class, it should have been included. Maybe they wanted to throw our northern neighbors a bone due to the fact that they can't get Netflix???


Anyway, congrats on your new BD570, enjoy!


Mike T


----------



## sublimeburton

I just need a budget blu ray player for bedroom, any advice appreciated narrowed to two Insignia NS-BRDVD3 or Slyvania NB530SLX. I have a PS3 for movie room and need a player just to play Son's pixar movies. Thanks ahead for your advice.


----------



## mdavej

Insignia is much better in every respect, has many more features and is probably cheaper ($99 at best buy at the moment).


----------



## Vandals909

I have the pioneer bdp-320 and have problems with dvd's and blu-ray disc freezing randomly. The player freezes and needs to be unplugged before it will replay them. It freezes about every 15 minutes. Very irritating!!!

I have already sent the player to pioneer under warranty still continue to have this problem.


My questions is I have requested a refund from Pioneer, which I'm still waiting to here back from.


What player should I buy, not really worried about feature just great video and audio quality and smooth, no problem play of blu-rays and dvd's. Was leaning toward the OPPO BDP83 or BDP80 not sure if they are the best choice?


Opinions please.


Thanks you, sorry for the rant I'm just super pissed as every movie I watch freezes.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vandals909* /forum/post/18783907
> 
> 
> I have the pioneer bdp-320 and have problems with dvd's and blu-ray disc freezing randomly. The player freezes and needs to be unplugged before it will replay them. It freezes about every 15 minutes. Very irritating!!!
> 
> I have already sent the player to pioneer under warranty still continue to have this problem.
> 
> 
> My questions is I have requested a refund from Pioneer, which I'm still waiting to here back from.
> 
> 
> What player should I buy, not really worried about feature just great video and audio quality and smooth, no problem play of blu-rays and dvd's. Was leaning toward the OPPO BDP83 or BDP80 not sure if they are the best choice?
> 
> 
> Opinions please.
> 
> 
> Thanks you, sorry for the rant I'm just super pissed as every movie I watch freezes.



All consumer electronic products will have a failure rate. "Everything put together falls apart." (Rhymin' Paul Simon)


I've never seen a tabulation of failure rates by product. Maybe the big retailers have data on broken returns.


It would be best to look for the features you want from a company with a good support reputation (or easy return). OPPO is well liked in this regard, but I'm sure other vendors have their supporters as well.


-Bill


----------



## 93'till

Well I went with the pio 320. Suitably impressed but it is quite noisy while loading the disc. Is this normal?


Also I have short length of Canare V5-5C 5 wire video cable

http://www.cs1.net/products/canare/V...GBHV_video.htm 


Will this work as a 5 channel analog audio cable (i know i need to use another cable for my sub input). It would make a tidy solution if it would work.


Thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## JMWhite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/18783931
> 
> 
> All consumer electronic products will have a failure rate. "Everything put together falls apart." (Rhymin' Paul Simon)
> 
> 
> I've never seen a tabulation of failure rates by product. Maybe the big retailers have data on broken returns.
> 
> 
> It would be best to look for the features you want from a company with a good support reputation (or easy return). OPPO is well liked in this regard, but I'm sure other vendors have their supporters as well.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Just an idea, but Consumer Reports will usually publish 'reliability' data, based upon subscriber responses to their surveys. They have reviewed BD's several times, and I'd be a bit surprised if reliability ratings were not available.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMWhite* /forum/post/18785817
> 
> 
> Just an idea, but Consumer Reports will usually publish 'reliability' data, based upon subscriber responses to their surveys. They have reviewed BD's several times, and I'd be a bit surprised if reliability ratings were not available.



They have no reliability data on DVD or BD players. If they did, it would be obsolete before it was printed, since they only send out the survey once a year.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18786059
> 
> 
> They have no reliability data on DVD or BD players. If they did, *it would be obsolete before it was printed*, since they only send out the survey once a year.



Unlike automobiles, the CU Reports on reliability for appliances and electronics are buy brand, not by model, so they would be useful.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/18786098
> 
> 
> Unlike automobiles, the CU Reports on reliability for appliances and electronics are buy brand, not by model, so they would be useful.



Maybe. I think a lot of Consumer Reports readers would consider "can't remove the black bars" to be a defect.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18786268
> 
> 
> Maybe. I think a lot of Consumer Reports readers would consider "can't remove the black bars" to be a defect.



Unfortunately, you're right.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *93'till* /forum/post/18784093
> 
> 
> Also I have short length of Canare V5-5C 5 wire video cable
> 
> http://www.cs1.net/products/canare/V...GBHV_video.htm
> 
> 
> Will this work as a 5 channel analog audio cable (i know i need to use another cable for my sub input). It would make a tidy solution if it would work.



Yes. 75 ohm component video cables work very well for multichannel analog audio.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Other than an Oppo player what would you recommend?

Budget: under $250.00.

Streaming is NOT a priority.


Main features I'm seeking are:

Speedy loading of discs.

A player that runs with very little noise from either the disc drive or cooling fans. Yeah, I've got sensitive hearing!


Thanks!


----------



## Eclyps19

I'm looking for a bluray player for a family member. I've browsed these forums looking at a bunch of different models, the pros and cons of each, etc, but they don't really tell me what I'm looking for.


The person this is for does absolutely nothing special with his player. He wants it to play blurays and DVDs, and that is absolutely it. In fact, if his player becomes out of date, he'd probably buy a new one before doing a FW update - that's how much he doesn't care.


So could someone suggest me a bluray player that is extremely basic but works? I'll be hitting up best buy in about 2 hours (he wants it hooked up asap).


Appreciate it.


----------



## Rammitinski

If it were me, and I wanted something reasonably-priced, I'd probably consider the Panasonics or, if he didn't absolutely have to have it "in two hours", the Pioneer BDP-320 from Amazon.com.


As far as cheap from a B&M store, I see Wal-Mart.com lists a Philips and a Pioneer (out of stock online) for under $100.00.


----------



## Eclyps19

thanks... the LG BD390 he was using just died completely and he's got an entire season of True Blood to watch this weekend.


Any chance you could recommend something in the BB lineup? I know it's not the most ideal place to shop for equipment, but it's all I can work with at the moment









http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olstempl...lingsort+skuid


----------



## Rammitinski

Yeah, LG has a spotty reputation with some of their stuff as far as reliability (which would probably cause me to mistrust the Insignia, too).


----------



## Spadsky

I have a Yamaha RX V2600 (HDMI) (Dolby Digital/DTS/DolbyProLogic/THX)with a 5 speaker plus woofer set up and am wondering when I buy a Bluray should I go with the new Sony BDP S570 with 7.1 sound/ or another Sony Model, or a Panasonic BD65 which does 5.1 sound. I don't want to replace the Yamaha. I believe the Yammy will do 6.1 sound or convert the 7.1. I have a 50" Panny Plasma using HDMI cables and am mainly interested in picture and sound, no streaming or net flix etc. Thanks, Spadsky


----------



## Jacob305

try a panasonic 65 or 85.


stay away from insignia and samsung


Jacob


----------



## Captain Spaulding




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rishid* /forum/post/18796533
> 
> 
> I wanted to ask a dumb question, my receiver (Onkyo TX-SR601) is a bit old and only supports Dobly Digital and DTS. Will an optical out from a Blu-ray player to my receiver work? Will I get 5.1 sound at least?



Yes, an optical out to your receiver will give you 5.1 Dolby Digital and 5.1 DTS sound. It will not give you the newer Dolby TrueHD or DTS HD Master Audio.


----------



## Spadsky

Jacob305, Thanks for that, been looking at the Sony65, saw the 85 seemed to have better specs. Will be doing more studying. Thanks again.Spadsky


----------



## Jacob305

I had problems with the sony 370 netflix. I would not recommend sony either.


Jacob


----------



## Spadsky

So many numbers and letters, I ment the Panasonic DMP BD65 or the 85. Costco has the Panasonic DMP BD655K which has the same specs as the BD65. Just compared them on the Panny site. The 85 seems to be a good unit for my purposes. 305 Thanks again for the no go on the Sony...Bill


----------



## customav

Relevant current equipment for this discussion: JVC RS1 Projector, Lexicon DC-2 Pre/Processor, 7.1 speaker set-up, Philips DBP9000 Blu-Ray, Imerge S2000 Music Server.


Want to upgrade the old Philips blu-ray. Have read many posts and the top players seem to be (based on who you listen to):


Oppo BDP-80 or 83 ($500 & $290, but older now so do other players surpass?)

Sony BDP-S1000ES ($200, but same comments apply as above)

Pioneer BD-320 ($99 tomorrow at 6th Ave, but same comment above)

Panasonic 85K ($200 current model)

LG570 ($250, but have heard of quality problems?)


No option on the Lexicon DC-2 to use HMDI or 7.1 analog. Currently use optical digital input from blu-ray to processor.


Picture and sound quality on BD is most important factor to me. Seems like all players are equal in BD video playback? How about BD sound? Do not have much of a DVD collection save for Star Wars and Lord of the Rings that I would really care about upconverting, but would be nice for those titles. SACD and DVD-A are played through my Imerge S2000, so do not need that.


Only option I thought MIGHT be nice is to wirelessly stream from Netflix. I am currently NOT a subscriber, but thought it might be something I would enjoy.


The current $99 Pioneer BDP-320 sounds like a great deal, but would I gain much over my current player? And since it does NOT have streaming capabilities, that would lead me to consider the Sony since I would think it would be better quality than the Panny 85 and would have streaming capabilities.


What would you do? Need input so I can decide if I should pull the trigger on the $99 Pioneer tomorrow, or go a different route. Those who use streaming, is it really great and do you enjoy it? Thanks for your input!


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *customav* /forum/post/18802572
> 
> 
> What would you do? Need input so I can decide if I should pull the trigger on the $99 Pioneer tomorrow, or go a different route. Those who use streaming, is it really great and do you enjoy it? Thanks for your input!



What would I do? I would buy a Panasonic DMP-BD65K. You don't need the 85's analog outputs.


The 65 has streaming, good upconversion, good support, solid brand reputation. $125 at A right now.


You will see nor hear any appreciable difference (that can't be zeroed out with simple display or level adjustments) when playing Blu-ray discs from one player to another.


----------



## phatferd

I just bought a brand new Samsung P58c7000, and need a new Blu-Ray player to hook up to it. I have a PS3 in my bedroom and plan on using that for the 3D player in the future, but until then I just want to BR player for this new TV.


I really want a BR player with DLNA (can be used as a media center) to stream video files from my Macbook. I was thinking I should go Samsung, since I have a Samsung TV, but the LG seems to be a little more geared for media center functionality.


Your thoughts?


----------



## JustBusiness

I want a blu-ray player that will stream surround sound from NetFlix, and work well with my Pioneer VSX-21. The only connection between the Blu-ray and the rest of the system will be HDMI. I also listen to a lot of cds, and will use this player for it.


If only Oppo streamed NetFlix...


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustBusiness* /forum/post/18805417
> 
> 
> I want a blu-ray player that will stream surround sound from NetFlix, and work well with my Pioneer VSX-21. The only connection between the Blu-ray and the rest of the system will be HDMI. I also listen to a lot of cds, and will use this player for it.
> 
> 
> If only Oppo streamed NetFlix...



Netflix will offer 5.1 surround in the future, but is still limited to 2-channel. When 5.1 is implemented, there's no reason to think it won't work with any digital audio connection from any device, assuming sufficient connection speed.


Look at the Panasonic DMP-BD65K.


Or, if the Oppos appeal to you because of the many features they have that most other players lack, or because of their overall quality and excellent company support, consider buying one, and implementing a separate solution for streaming. A Roku HD box + an Oppo BDP-80 would still total less than $400. And Roku does better at updating their UI and adding new services for existing owners than most BD player manufacturers do.


Or, if you can wait a bit, the Denon DBP-1611UD ($400 list) promises to deliver what you need, but it's not quite here yet.


----------



## Page14




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Page14* /forum/post/18769962
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on how the Pioneer 320 matches up with the Pioneer Elite 1150? I read somewhere that the 320 won't convert to 720p. Should I be concerned about that?
> 
> 
> If not the 320, any other suggestions to match up with the 1150?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## JustBusiness




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18805469
> 
> 
> Netflix will offer 5.1 surround in the future, but is still limited to 2-channel. When 5.1 is implemented, there's no reason to think it won't work with any digital audio connection from any device, assuming sufficient connection speed.
> 
> 
> Look at the Panasonic DMP-BD65K.
> 
> 
> Or, if the Oppos appeal to you because of the many features they have that most other players lack, or because of their overall quality and excellent company support, consider buying one, and implementing a separate solution for streaming. A Roku HD box + an Oppo BDP-80 would still total less than $400. And Roku does better at updating their UI and adding new services for existing owners than most BD player manufacturers do.
> 
> 
> Or, if you can wait a bit, the Denon DBP-1611UD ($400 list) promises to deliver what you need, but it's not quite here yet.



I didn't realize NetFlix streaming didn't offer 5.1 streaming yet (I've had a 2 channel set up since I got the service in my temporary apartment). I currently stream through the Xbox 360, but it is noisy. I can stick this in the equipment closet in the new place.


Now the question becomes BDP-80 or 83? I like the back-lit remote, and included calibration DVD's of the 83, but don't need the analog out... (unless this would provide better output for my cds. $500 is a lot though. More than my front speakers (planning on changing those in the future though). Tough decision.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustBusiness* /forum/post/18806316
> 
> 
> I didn't realize NetFlix streaming didn't offer 5.1 streaming yet (I've had a 2 channel set up since I got the service in my temporary apartment). I currently stream through the Xbox 360, but it is noisy. I can stick this in the equipment closet in the new place.
> 
> 
> Now the question becomes BDP-80 or 83? I like the back-lit remote, and included calibration DVD's of the 83, but don't need the analog out... (unless this would provide better output for my cds. $500 is a lot though. More than my front speakers (planning on changing those in the future though). Tough decision.



The chief pluses of the BDP-83 over the BDP-80 are improved analog audio and ABT VRS processing which is most important for DVDs. If neither is important the BDP-80 is an easy choice. You can substitute the backlit remote for a small charge when ordering.


-Bill


----------



## DVDFreaker

Hey guys, I need help on deciding on 2 Sony Blu-Ray players


I am deciding between:


BDP-570


or


BDPS-1000


I have Amazon Prime, if I get BDP-570, I do not have to pay shipping but if I get BDPS-1000, I have to pay shipping from Vann's but I am guessing it will $15 shipping, the same price as the BDP-570 player, so any advice which I should get? Thank you!


----------



## Page14

I've tried searching through the threads here for a few days now looking for answers, and they might well be there, but it's such a tedious process with so much information out here, so my apologies if I'm asking something that has been rehashed before.


I have a Pioneer Elite 1150 (720p resolution). I'm looking for a good quality blu ray player to match up with it. I currently don't have a receiver, but some day hope to buy one.


The players catching my eye are the Pioneer 320 and 23fd. From what I've been able to remember through all the material I've been reading (and I may be wrong, but...), the Pioneer 320 will not upconvert DVDs to 720p, but the Pioneer 23fd will. Both of these players are still available at a Best Buy store near me. The 23fd is $150 more than the 320. Does anybody have an opinion on whether it's worth the extra money to go for the 23fd? Thank you.


For what it's worth, I will be watching a good number of DVDs on whatever I buy.


----------



## al_pilot

Simple question guys:


I have an elaborate 7.1 surround set up and am interested in getting a Blu-Ray Player. I am only interested in these things:


1. Obviously the picture/audio quality

2. Netflix

3. Speed to load.


That is it. Any suggestions? I am leaning to the Panasonic BD-85K but the BD-65 may fit my needs. I have a Panasonic 65 inch plasma and like Panasonic. Any expert advise I would really appreciate.


Thanks so much!


----------



## samduhman

Hi,


I need some recommendations. Here are my requirements in order. My player will be hard Ethernet wired.


- Netflix: see watch instantly catalog. Movie does not need to be in shipping queue to see/play it. No issues streaming Netflix (poor picture quality/stuttering)


- Blue Ray playback: No issues. I'm finding it surprising from reading some threads that some players have issues accomplishing their main task, playing back a Blue Ray disc.


- if the player happens to support streaming media from a windows home server then that's a bonus.


It's for the bedroom so cheaper is better.


thanks


----------



## oliverh72

Quick recommendation, please.


I bought a Vizio VBR100 as it was only $98 locally. It seems pretty good and I've had no real issues playing either BD or DVD. The upconversion seems good as well, and as I have nothing to compare it to, it's good enough.


My only issue with it is 3 things: the color is pretty muted and since there's no on-player adjustments, I have to crank my TV's color to get it to look the way I like it. Not a huge deal.


The second issue I can't fix: it's make a bit of a whine/hiss while playing. I'm only about 6/7 feet away and if it's a dialogue-heavy movie, it's noticeable. I'd prefer a player that's practically silent, preferably.


The last issue may not be due to the player, but I figure I'd mention it. The audio is really low out of it. My setup is this: I'm running HDMI from the player and from my 360 into my TV. From the TV I have optical out going into my receiver. The 360 outputs much higher volume than the BD player, meaning I typically blast myself out of my seat coming from the BD to the 360.. heh. I have a bad memory.


Does anyone have a recommendation for a quiet player that has good DVD upconversion with maybe some onboard picture adjustments?


I've been looking at the LG BD570 as I have an LG tv. Wifi/internet is a bonus but not a big deal as I live in Canada - Netflix is not an option (sigh). I'm open to all brands.


Thanks,


Oliver


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oliverh72* /forum/post/18815092
> 
> 
> The last issue may not be due to the player, but I figure I'd mention it. The audio is really low out of it. My setup is this: I'm running HDMI from the player and from my 360 into my TV. From the TV I have optical out going into my receiver. The 360 outputs much higher volume than the BD player, meaning I typically blast myself out of my seat coming from the BD to the 360.. heh. I have a bad memory.



Someone else will have to answer your other questions, but you should not hook things up the way you have them.


Depending on your receiver, you should run HDMI to your receiver (and then on to your TV), or just run optical from your BD player to the receiver. Do not use the audio out on your TV.


----------



## oliverh72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18815138
> 
> 
> Someone else will have to answer your other questions, but you should not hook things up the way you have them.
> 
> 
> Depending on your receiver, you should run HDMI to your receiver (and then on to your TV), or just run optical from your BD player to the receiver. Do not use the audio out on your TV.



Yep, I know. But I only have one optical input and one coax input on my receiver and no HDMI. The only other option is to run optical from the 360 to the receiver and coaxial from the BD to the receiver. But I wasn't sure if audio is run out of the optical outs when you're also running HDMI. Plus, I'd prefer the audio to be digital (hence the optical cable) not analog (coax)... unless I'm mistaken and they're both digital?


----------



## Stew4msu

They're both digital.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oliverh72* /forum/post/18815194
> 
> 
> Yep, I know. But I only have one optical input and one coax input on my receiver and no HDMI. The only other option is to run optical from the 360 to the receiver and coaxial from the BD to the receiver. But I wasn't sure if audio is run out of the optical outs when you're also running HDMI. Plus, I'd prefer the audio to be digital (hence the optical cable) not analog (coax)... unless I'm mistaken and they're both digital?



Optical and coaxial are both identical digital audio connections. You should use them. You can configure most devices, including BD players, to send video via HDMI and audio via coax/optical.


The problem is that when you send digital audio from an external device to a TV, what comes back out is stereo, not multichannel. (This doesn't apply to sound that originates with the TV, as from its own tuner.) So, unless you have a _very_ rare TV, you are losing the Dolby Digital or DTS 5.1 sound from your Blu-ray Discs when it goes through the TV.


If you don't have enough audio inputs, there are inexpensive switchers available from places like Monoprice that will let you add more, although obviously a new receiver with HDMI should be your goal.


----------



## oliverh72

Wow. Okay, I didn't know this; I assumed that if the TV has digital out, it wouldn't touch the signal in, which would be 5.1 from both sources. Okay, I'll fix that up tonight.


For those interested, if you don't want to buy the stupid $50 360 HDMI cable and you also want to use your optical out, I just found this site that shows you how to hack your included component cable to use the optical and HDMI simultaneously.

http://www.chadledford.com/?p=50 


Any suggestions on the BD player?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oliverh72* /forum/post/18815425
> 
> 
> Wow. Okay, I didn't know this; I assumed that if the TV has digital out, it wouldn't touch the signal in, which would be 5.1 from both sources. Okay, I'll fix that up tonight.
> 
> 
> For those interested, if you don't want to buy the stupid $50 360 HDMI cable and you also want to use your optical out, I just found this site that shows you how to hack your included component cable to use the optical and HDMI simultaneously.
> 
> http://www.chadledford.com/?p=50
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on the BD player?



I don't know about picture adjustments; it's better to calibrate the display using a calibration disc, so that's not a feature I've paid attention to.


I like the Panasonic DMP-BD65K as a good performing entry player with a lot of features and good support.


Also, note that inexpensive coax->optical and optical-> coax adapters are easy to find. Monoprice has them for about $12+shipping.


----------



## oliverh72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18815681
> 
> 
> I don't know about picture adjustments; it's better to calibrate the display using a calibration disc, so that's not a feature I've paid attention to.
> 
> 
> I like the Panasonic DMP-BD65K as a good performing entry player with a lot of features and good support.
> 
> 
> Also, note that inexpensive coax->optical and optical-> coax adapters are easy to find. Monoprice has them for about $12+shipping.



This would be great except I only have one optical input on my receiver which is being used by the xbox. The 360 can't output 5.1 via anything but optical.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oliverh72* /forum/post/18816050
> 
> 
> This would be great except I only have one optical input on my receiver which is being used by the xbox. The 360 can't output 5.1 via anything but optical.



My point is that you have one optical and one coax input on your receiver. If you choose a BD player that has optical, you will need an optical -> coax adapter.


If you also want to connect your TV sound to the receiver (for 5.1 from broadcast digital or cable HD), you will also need a switcher since that's a third digital audio source.


Of course, it really sounds like you need a new AVR.


----------



## volcharka

I need wall-mounted BD player to new sharp quattron, could you help me? Only solution I found is samsung BD-C7500, but I need some more...


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *volcharka* /forum/post/18816556
> 
> 
> I need wall-mounted BD player to new sharp quattron, could you help me? Only solution I found is samsung BD-C7500, but I need some more...



Any of them.


----------



## volcharka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18816626
> 
> 
> Any of them.



Sorry, but I need to mount player in plane with wall


----------



## Athlon646464




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18816626
> 
> 
> Any of them.



I'm using something very similar for my center speaker mounted from the wall just above my DLP.


----------



## JoeG44

Does such a blu ray player exists:


1) SD upscaling must be first class (similar to Oppo-83 or Toshiba XA2)

2) Streaming capable (eg. Netflix)

3) Fast power-up etc


That's it ----


----------



## CruelInventions

oh, you're screwed.













Maybe I'm misunderstanding the requirements, but can't any blu-ray player be made Netflix friendly via a network plug-in of some sort? If so, unless the combination of costs remove it from your budget, simply pick whichever player gives you everything else you need and add a network add-on to it. Best of all possible worlds.


----------



## sunshinecat

I'm looking for my first Blu-ray player to go with my new Panasonic G20 plasma TV. I want something with good BluRay quality, DVD quality, good Netflix streaming, and wireless capability (either built-in or wireless-ready), with a price


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CruelInventions* /forum/post/18818073
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm misunderstanding the requirements, but can't any blu-ray player be made Netflix friendly via a network plug-in of some sort? If so, unless the combination of costs remove it from your budget, simply pick whichever player gives you everything else you need and add a network add-on to it. Best of all possible worlds.



Well, not quite. You can buy two separate devices, a player and a streaming device, and this is what I recommend to people who want or need players (like the Oppos) that have unique capabilities but don't have streaming. A similar option is to use DLNA to connect to a computer running an application (like PlayOn) that can stream Netflix and other services like Hulu.


But many people need only vanilla players, and would prefer one that that can also stream using only one internet connection and one HDMI connection. These players must have Netflix capability built-in; there is no "plug-in of some sort."


For the OP, I'm unaware of a player with top-tier upscaling that also streams. I would recommend the BDP-83 + Roku solution.


----------



## customav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18802829
> 
> 
> What would I do? I would buy a Panasonic DMP-BD65K. You don't need the 85's analog outputs.
> 
> 
> The 65 has streaming, good upconversion, good support, solid brand reputation. $125 at A right now.
> 
> 
> You will see nor hear any appreciable difference (that can't be zeroed out with simple display or level adjustments) when playing Blu-ray discs from one player to another.



rdclark, I appreciate your comments and suggestions. Upon review, it looks like I would have to purchase the $99 DY-WL10 LAN wireless adapter to get the Panny 65 model to download wirelessly while the Panny 85 has it built in. So, wouldn't it be a better idea to just get the Panny 85 for $75 more? Or again, maybe the Sony 1000 at $200? I do not have an extra ethernet cable available in my home theater area.


----------



## Hogcaller

I am in the process of installing an Epson 8100 with a 106" screen on my third floor. I am looking to purchase a new Blu-ray player. In other parts of the house I have Panasonic and Samsung Blu-rays. Some of the newer Blu-ray movies will not play on the Samsung (even with firmware upgrades). So far, my older Panasonic has never rejected any Blu-ray disk..... it plays them all fine.


For the record, the Samsung is a BD-1590.


It may just be me (not doing something right), but I have decided not to purchase another Samsung this time around.


After quite a bit of searching, I've narrowed it down to two units:


I see on Amazon that I can get a Panasonic BD-65K for $180. It's wired ethernet and would be fine, since my router is within a couple of feet.... and it seems the Panasonics play all disks OK.


The other is the LG BD570. It is $226.00 on Amazon. I've never owned any LG stuff, but it looks like it's a popular brad. I like the idea of the 250 GB hard drive. Not for story music, but for home videos and stuff that I could share with friends and family.


I've got two questions about the 570:


1. Would I be safe in buying it, and be assured that it will play the lattest Blu-ray disks (realizing it may take a firmware update)?


2. Is the hard drive dependable enough and would it allow me to add home videos, photos, etc., without a lot of trouble?


Also, if there is a solid performer in the $200 to $250 range that I should consider, please let me know.


Thanks for any assistance you may be able to give.


c


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *customav* /forum/post/18819598
> 
> 
> I do not have an extra ethernet cable available in my home theater area.



This implies you have a least one cable already. Why not just spend $10 and get an ethernet switch? It will be faster, cheaper and more reliable than wireless.


----------



## customav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18819953
> 
> 
> This implies you have a least one cable already. Why not just spend $10 and get an ethernet switch? It will be faster, cheaper and more reliable than wireless.



mdavej - Because I am an idiot and didn't know that was an option. Thanks, I will follow that advice and get the Panny 65. Appreciate it!


Dave


----------



## ChrisFB

Looking for a Blu-Ray player - good performer, plays disks without issue and preferably can update via network as I have a network switch in the cabinet. Some preferences (not requirements but preferences) that make this less standard are below which is why I'm posting here:


*Analog Audio Outs (would prefer not to replace current receiver/amp and decode at the player and send 5.1 out)

*Any type of streaming ability for 1080i AVCHD camcorder files on a media server

*Streaming ability for mkv files would be nice

*Netflix - I have another solution but can't hurt to have one integrated


I've been busy and haven't looked around in a while but any advice would be appreciated. Also, typically in A/V you can't get all that you want so I acknowledge I may need to sacrifice on a few things.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *customav* /forum/post/18820029
> 
> 
> mdavej - Because I am an idiot and didn't know that was an option. Thanks, I will follow that advice and get the Panny 65. Appreciate it!
> 
> 
> Dave



Glad I could help. I have one cable coming into a little 5-port switch that goes to my DVR, Game system, Blu-ray and HTPC. Works like a champ. They're super cheap on ebay. If you need some ethernet and HDMI cables, check out monoprice.com.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *customav* /forum/post/18819598
> 
> 
> rdclark, I appreciate your comments and suggestions. Upon review, it looks like I would have to purchase the $99 DY-WL10 LAN wireless adapter to get the Panny 65 model to download wirelessly while the Panny 85 has it built in.



No, a $40 wireless bridge will do as well or better (you can hook up multiple devices to a bridge).


Edit -- oops, didn't see the subsequent post. Wired > wireless for sure.


----------



## dzirkelb

I have a camper that has a DVD player that accepts inputs and has 5.1 surround hooked up to it already. Well, the dvd player fried, so I am going ot upgrade it to a blu ray player. I don't really know the terminology for this besides a dvd / receiver combo...which is part of the problem, i don't know what to google for.


Trick is, I don't need any speakers.


Are there any blu ray players out there that have inputs for 5.1 surround sound (center, 2 front, 2 back, sub), and an hdmi input for my directv box? Again, I don't need any speakers, but, if it comes down to that is what I must get, then I spose I will.


The speakers are junk, and it is for a camper, so the cheapest possible is all I will need.


I'm not opposed to purchasing a cheap blu ray player and a cheap receiver that has 2 hdmi inputs, but I'd rather not clutter up the camper more than it is.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

What's cheap? The only combo (BR player/AVR) I know of is pricey but there are inexpensive, by my standards, separate players ($100) and AVRs ($300).


----------



## dzirkelb

ya, but I can get a HTIB for that price also, and then use my speakers for something else.


I'd like to keep it at 2-300 dollars tops. I would like to get a combo unit with no speakers, but I am slowly realizing that isn't going to be possible.


----------



## karloff31

Looking for a blu-ray recommendation tailored to my viewing habits. I have many old B&W movies (standard def) on DVD that I'd love to see upconverted to the best quality available. I've read some reviews on various players that don't seem to get specific enough on how well the B&W movies upconvert, only how good Standard-Def in general is (or isn't).


But the reviews don't make the distinction between stand-def color vs. standard def B&W results. There was only one review that actually said standard def color upconverted well, but standard-def B&W did not.


At this point, I'd like Wi-fi and streaming Netflix capability as well. Any suggestions?


----------



## Gig103

I could use some advice for a player that is good at DVD upconversion, since I don't plan on repurchasing most of my movies. I'm most seriously looking at the Panasonic BD65 and the Samsung C5500, but I'm also considering the Oppo BD80. In that last regard, I worry because Oppo doesn't recommend it for large screens -- but lower quality for Oppo may still be above quality for the other players, which is why I need some advice.


The other bit of advice I could use is streaming XVID to a device. I know I can get a WDLive, but if someone can confirm if any of these players can do that, it helps the selection process. In particular, the Oppo, because I'd love for an excuse to go for it, but am having a hard time swallowing the cost. heh.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gig103* /forum/post/18827633
> 
> 
> I could use some advice for a player that is good at DVD upconversion, since I don't plan on repurchasing most of my movies. I'm most seriously looking at the Panasonic BD65 and the Samsung C5500, but I'm also considering the Oppo BD80. In that last regard, I worry because Oppo doesn't recommend it for large screens -- but lower quality for Oppo may still be above quality for the other players, which is why I need some advice.



See the DVD column in Winston's summary: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=63 . He has detailed test results on another page.


For OPPO's caution on the BDP-80, see: Why does OPPO not recommend this player for home theaters with large screens? 



> Quote:
> The other bit of advice I could use is streaming XVID to a device. I know I can get a WDLive, but if someone can confirm if any of these players can do that, it helps the selection process. In particular, the Oppo, because I'd love for an excuse to go for it, but am having a hard time swallowing the cost. heh.



For OPPO, XVID is supported on USB devices but I don't recall reports of it being tested over DLNA. For more, see Oppo BDP-83 DLNA/UPnP thread (the thread applies to both the BDP-83 and BDP-80).


-Bill


----------



## JoeG44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeG44* /forum/post/18817770
> 
> 
> Does such a blu ray player exists:
> 
> 
> 1) SD upscaling must be first class (similar to Oppo-83 or Toshiba XA2)
> 
> 2) Streaming capable (eg. Netflix)
> 
> 3) Fast power-up etc
> 
> 
> That's it ----



Bump


Looks like the newer players could care less about SD-DVD upscaling.


----------



## hopper810

I've read through many,many pages here and still wondering which player to get.I have a Toshiba 37" that does 720P. I don't watch a lot of movies,so i'm looking for just a basic player that does a pretty good job upscaling. Don't really care about BD live or streaming.


I had a HD-DVD player that I was happy with till a lighting storm a couple of weeks ago took it and some other stuff out.


Seems like the Panasonic's are what i may be looking for and was also wondering about the Sony BX2.


I'm not afraid of refrubs or some of the older players if the firmware can be updated if needed.


Thanks for stopping by and for any help.


----------



## Stew4msu

With a 37" 720p display, I'd get the cheapest BD player you can find.


----------



## hopper810




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18831708
> 
> 
> With a 37" 720p display, I'd get the cheapest BD player you can find.



That's the idea,just looking for a possible brand or model to check out.


----------



## Stew4msu

Check out the blu ray player deals forum


----------



## elove

Hi


I am trying to decide between a Sony BDP S360 and a Sony 1000ES. I can get the S360for $100.00 less. Will there be any difference in blu ray picture quality, HD audio, and load speed between the two.


Thanks


----------



## mildclubsauce

I'm in the market for a hopefully not too expensive blu-ray player... but with a couple questions.


It must be wireless netflix capable. Is it better to buy a separate wireless adapter? Are built-in ones often not reliable? Or is it better to get a built-in one?


Do not all blu-ray players upconvert? I don't want anything REALLY good, just decent.


How common is mkv/video file playback/streaming? Can this be done wirelessly or through a USB port?


I don't need analog audio outs or really have any preference for lossless audio (this player is for my mom).


I'm mainly concerned with quality wireless netflix streaming and playback of as many filetypes via usb as possible.


Thanks.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mildclubsauce* /forum/post/18834055
> 
> 
> I'm in the market for a hopefully not too expensive blu-ray player... but with a couple questions.
> 
> 
> It must be wireless netflix capable. Is it better to buy a separate wireless adapter? Are built-in ones often not reliable? Or is it better to get a built-in one?



Adapters are for players that don't have built-in wireless. Any player with ethernet can be made wireless with an adapter.



> Quote:
> Do not all blu-ray players upconvert? I don't want anything REALLY good, just decent.



They all do. If they didn't your display would do the same thing anyway.



> Quote:
> How common is mkv/video file playback/streaming? Can this be done wirelessly or through a USB port?



Pretty common from USB or disc, but the actual file and codec types supported varies. For network playback look for DLNA support.



> Quote:
> I'm mainly concerned with quality wireless netflix streaming and playback of as many filetypes via usb as possible.



I don't know of any guide that lists players by media file support.


-Bill


----------



## rdclark

re upconversion:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/18834786
> 
> 
> They all do. If they didn't your display would do the same thing anyway.



Yes, but I've recently been reminded, when looking at inexpensive 32" LCDs to use in a digital signage application, that low-end displays are often absolutely AWFUL at this.


I think it's sometimes easy to forget, in our HT, HD context, that there are millions of people buying these cheap sub-42" displays and plugging their DVD players into them, who are seeing "upconversion" in a strict technical sense, but of a quality that, if we saw it from a BD player, would immediately disqualify it from consideration.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18835409
> 
> 
> re upconversion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but I've recently been reminded, when looking at inexpensive 32" LCDs to use in a digital signage application, that low-end displays are often absolutely AWFUL at this.
> 
> 
> I think it's sometimes easy to forget, in our HT, HD context, that there are millions of people buying these cheap sub-42" displays and plugging their DVD players into them, who are seeing "upconversion" in a strict technical sense, but of a quality that, if we saw it from a BD player, would immediately disqualify it from consideration.



sometimes i wonder how many of those millions of folks connect said dvd players (or even (!) bdps) to said hdtvs with just the composite video/red/white audio cables.


i'll bet there are a few...


----------



## Dale48

Thinking of taking the plunge and getting a blu-ray player. My current display [Mits WD-57732] is 57" 1080p. I have a Denon AVR-2803 receiver which can do high-band switching but lacks HDMI inputs. I have my existing DVD player and ATT uverse box connected via component video and optical audio switched throught the receiver. I note that all the blu-ray players restrict component output to 1080i. My question is do I care? i.e. would I expect a noticeable picture quality difference between the 1080i switched through the receiver and de-interlaced by the tv as opposed to 1080p connected directly to the tv via HDMI? I'm not contemplating getting a new HDMI-capable receiver at this point.


----------



## mdavej

The biggest thing you miss out on with component is DVD upconversion. Commercial DVD's over component will be 480p at best. Over HDMI they'll be upconverted to 1080p. If your tv does a better job upconverting, then no worries. All my tv does is scale (no interpolation) so 480p DVD's suck. My player does a great job upconverting though.


Another thing you'll miss out on is 24fps, which is a huge deal to a lot of people. I honestly can't tell much difference.


I'd connect the player to your tv via HDMI if I were you. You won't need your DVD player anymore.


----------



## Dale48




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18837051
> 
> 
> The biggest thing you miss out on with component is DVD upconversion. Commercial DVD's over component will be 480p at best. Over HDMI they'll be upconverted to 1080p.



Yeah, I knew that. But upconverting wouldn't be the reason I'd get a blu-ray player. The fact that Redbox has said that they're going to make blu-ray discs available shortly in their kiosks for $1.50 is a gamechanger IMO. If/when blu-ray disc rentals become available at that price, I'm a buyer.


----------



## ToiletSiphon

I'm trying to find a good Blu-Ray player to go with my new 55" Sony HX701.


I'm hesitating between two models:


Sony BDP-S370

LG BD 570


What I want is a player with good blu-ray disc PQ, good DVD upscaling PQ and the ability to play a wide range of files on my PC (avi, divx, xvid, mkv, etc). I don't care about wireless connectivity, as everything will be wired.


Internet apps are a plus, but I don't think most of them work in Canada anyway.


Your thoughts? Pro/cons of each?


----------



## mdavej

^^^


Sony is not a universal file player by any means. LG is your best option for that at the moment.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dale48* /forum/post/18837687
> 
> 
> ...The fact that Redbox has said that they're going to make blu-ray discs available shortly in their kiosks for $1.50 is a gamechanger IMO...



Problem is they said that 2 years ago, and we're still waiting. It'll be great when/if it eventually happens. But I'm not holding my breath, especially in smaller markets.


----------



## Kage

Are blu-ray players from Costco inferior to the retail versions?


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kage* /forum/post/18839204
> 
> 
> Are blu-ray players from Costco inferior to the retail versions?



No they just normaly change the model # but there identical otherwise .


----------



## ToiletSiphon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18838773
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> Sony is not a universal file player by any means. LG is your best option for that at the moment.



I think the american version is not, but the canadian version might be?

http://www.sonystyle.ca/commerce/ser...h=45940n100265 


"_Capable of playing such formats as MKV, VC1, AV-CHD, JPEG, MP3, DivX-HD, WMA, WMV, MPEG1&2, MPEG4 and more, Sony's Blu-ray players are well suited not only for commercial releases but web-friendly files too!"_


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheFactor* /forum/post/18839299
> 
> 
> No they just normaly change the model # but there identical otherwise .



They're usually superior since they often come with more/better accessories like backlit remotes and HDMI cables.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ToiletSiphon* /forum/post/18839636
> 
> 
> I think the american version is not, but the canadian version might be?
> 
> http://www.sonystyle.ca/commerce/ser...h=45940n100265
> 
> 
> "_Capable of playing such formats as MKV, VC1, AV-CHD, JPEG, MP3, DivX-HD, WMA, WMV, MPEG1&2, MPEG4 and more, Sony's Blu-ray players are well suited not only for commercial releases but web-friendly files too!"_



Awesome. Looks like they got a few goodies in exchange for no streaming.


----------



## Dale48




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18838794
> 
> 
> Problem is they said that 2 years ago, and we're still waiting. It'll be great when/if it eventually happens. But I'm not holding my breath, especially in smaller markets.



Agreed. Which is why I said "*If/when* blu-ray disc rentals become available at that price, I'm a buyer."


I haven't seen any data indicating that blu-ray player penetration is any less in smaller markets than larger ones BTW, but the one thing that would propel rapid expansion of blu-ray IMHO would be inexpensive rental discs. At least, that's what I'm waiting for.


----------



## rocksarkar

Guys,

My ps3 broke and sony wants 150$ to fix it, which i didnt think is worth so started to look for a replacement. I have checked Opp but little pricey I know it is great player but not willing to dish 500$....

I dont care about analog audio outputs or up scaling. I want to play movies from hardrive..... and good sound and video output bluray

my current setup..

denon 3808ci, samsung ln52b750, definitive 7002, clr2500, bp2x, supercube 1...


thanks

Rock


----------



## Page14




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Page14* /forum/post/18806652
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Pioneer Elite 1150 (720p resolution). I'm looking for a good quality blu ray player to match up with it. I currently don't have a receiver, but some day hope to buy one.
> 
> 
> The players catching my eye are the Pioneer 320 and 23fd. From what I've been able to remember through all the material I've been reading (and I may be wrong, but...), the Pioneer 320 will not upconvert DVDs to 720p, but the Pioneer 23fd will. Both of these players are still available at a Best Buy store near me. The 23fd is $150 more than the 320. Does anybody have an opinion on whether it's worth the extra money to go for the 23fd? Thank you.
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I will be watching a good number of DVDs on whatever I buy.



Well, I couldn't handle the stress of wondering what to buy anymore, so finally pulled the trigger on a Pioneer 23fd.


I would have bought a 320, but missed out on the recent rock bottom prices. I thought I better not miss out twice so I went for the 23fd (which at the time I bought it was only $30 over the lowest 320 price I could find).


----------



## 80sMetalForever

Hi, I'm looking to purchase my first Blu-Ray player and have done some research, but wanted input for avid users as well.

My criteria are:

Can stream movies (Netflix)

Can play movies (.avi) from jumpdrive/external drive


Also region free would be nice, but not sure how commonplace that is.


Also does anybody know of a good comparison site that would include playing movies via USB as a selectable requirement? If you go to Best Buy and whatnot you can't filter by that feature.


I'm looking to spend


----------



## insanecollector

I would like a player that is wifi ready, steams netflix and obviously play blu-rays. I am debating between the LG 570 VS Sony 570. The PS3 slim has an outside chance as well but would prefer a stand alone player. 3D ready is not huge but would be nice. Which of thes players do all of you recommend?


I have read about the Sony 570 and it appears buggy. I am replacing a LG 390 so I may just go with the LG but I wanted to hear all your feedback first.


----------



## mdavej

Why are you replacing your LG?


----------



## insanecollector

I am replacing my LG because I am giving it to my brother. Nothing wrong with it right now, fingers crossed.


----------



## Kerry R

I have 2 HDTVs.


I have a Sony KDS-60A200 projection HDTV and a Samsung 46A650 LCD HDTV. I am looking to purchase my first blu-ray player. Is there any advantages to matching brands of blu-ray players with the HDTVs? And if there are advantages, are they important enough to outway what I believe is the better player based on my research?


The players I have been looking at are LG 570, Panasonic 85, Sony 570, and Samsung 6500. My research has me leaning toward either the LG or the Panasonic but they don't match either of my HDTVs. A little advice would be appreciated.


Thanks.


----------



## cws_kahuna

Not important at all IMO. Buy the player with the greatest mfg support. You will be much happier in the long run.


Just my opinion but I like the Panasonic 85 out of the choices you listed. It seems to be the best built of the bunch. You can also score a Sony ES1000 cheap right now which people seem to really like *note though* no netflix if you're looking for that.


----------



## 996911

Ok, so here goes. I noticed that every time somebody posted a thread to get input on making a player selection it gets locked and referred here. I can't imagine going through over 9000 posts to find an answer so I assume the protocol is to just post away and follow from my post forward?


Here goes.....


I am in the process of finally getting my home theater constructed and need some specific features on a Blu player. I want one that Netflix capability so I can browse on screen the Netflix website and stream Netflix HD movies to the TV.


First question...Do I need a player with "Netflix" or is it just internet ready that I need?


Second....With that said, what players under $500 have the ability to browse and stream movies from Netflix and delivers a great 1080p signal to my 1080p plasma?


Thanks so much!


----------



## BillP

No need at all to match brands.


----------



## mdavej

Engadget did a pretty good comparison of netflix streamers not too long ago. But things change fast. You need a netflix capable player, not just internet ready. None let you browse the whole netflix site. Some show only your instant queue. Others will show the first 100 titles per category in about 20 categories.


My insignia players have a great netflix interface, great 1080p picture and great file playback capabilities. But they're nowhere near your $500 budget (I could get 10 to 15 insignias for that), so I don't know what to tell you.


Do you care about wireless, DLNA, DVD upconversion, USB/HDD playback, load times, source direct, analog outs or other services like pandora, vudu, amazon, etc.? There's practically no difference among players' 1080p picture quality. So if you don't care about any of the other stuff I listed, then the best netflix interface wins. HERE's a list of makers with Netflix. IIRC, samsung, LG and sony only show your queue. Insignia lets you browse categories. I don't know about the others. You should probably check the owner threads for each model to make sure.


----------



## 996911

mdavej....thank you very much for the insight. I'll check out your link.


Appreciate it!


ps. I don't have to spend $500







I just figured that was what I would have to budget for a player that does something like this. Obviously, I didn't realize how cheap these things have gotten. My POS blu player I bought 4 years ago cost me $500 and doesn't do a thing but play movies and load very sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowly


----------



## Jacob305

I would recommend the panasonic 65/85 over the insignia.


Jacob


----------



## ToiletSiphon

Is there some difference between the sony 390 and the LG 570 regarding DVD upconversion quality?


----------



## Stew4msu

I'm not familiar with the Sony 390


----------



## arkavat

Hi,

I am looking for a simple, efficient blu-ray player. I am only interested in it's Bluray support

DVD playback

audio bitstream

firmware updates


I am not interested in any of the streaming features.

Please let me know which player would you recommend.


----------



## 996911

Jacob, are you referring to the DMP-BD65K and DMP-BD85K?


----------



## bolorkay

May I ask what I hope is a simple question?



Besides the Panasonic DMP-BD85 player, are there any other bluray players currently on the market that have the ability to be connected to an older reciever (perhaps through "optical" or analog output connections) that will allow the playback of all or most of a bluray's audio capabilities and...... also have WiFi streaming capabilities for (among other applications) Netflix ?


----------



## Otokejr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bolorkay* /forum/post/18849712
> 
> 
> May I ask what I hope is a simple question?
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the Panasonic DMP-BD85 player, are there any other bluray players currently on the market that have the ability to be connected to an older reciever (perhaps through "optical" or analog output connections) that will allow the playback of all or most of a bluray's audio capabilities and...... also have WiFi streaming capabilities for (among other applications) Netflix ?



Optical will not allow for Dolby True HD or DTS MA or HD. You need to look for one that has analog connections. I beleive the LG 370 - 390 and maybe the newer models have analog and streaming.


----------



## Jacob305

yes.

are you referring to the DMP-BD65K and DMP-BD85K?

Jacob


----------



## 996911

Perfect, thanks! I just checked them out on the Panny website and they look good. Looks like the 85 would be the better choice since it has wifi and the 65 is just wifi ready.


----------



## Jacob305

your welcome.


Jacob


----------



## ToiletSiphon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ToiletSiphon* /forum/post/18848907
> 
> 
> Is there some difference between the sony 390 and the LG 570 regarding DVD upconversion quality?



I meant sony S370... sorry


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ToiletSiphon* /forum/post/18850479
> 
> 
> I meant sony S370... sorry



Should be no difference between those two.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bolorkay* /forum/post/18849712
> 
> 
> Besides the Panasonic DMP-BD85 player, are there any other bluray players currently on the market that have the ability to be connected to an older reciever (perhaps through "optical" or analog output connections) that will allow the playback of all or most of a bluray's audio capabilities and...... also have WiFi streaming capabilities for (among other applications) Netflix ?



All Blu-ray players, to the best of my knowledge, have standard optical or coax digital audio connections. And because the standard DD or DTS tracks on Blue-ray discs are encoded at higher bit-rates than they are on standard DVDs, they sound nearly as good as lossless. Many people don't think the difference is meaningful, or even audible.


There are players with multichannel analog audio outputs (the Panasonic is the one I would recommend if you must have streaming). It's debatable whether you will hear better sound, even though you can use lossless audio with these players. Most receivers cannot apply any processing (bass management, speaker timing, etc.) to their analog inputs, so you must use that provided by the player, which is usually rudimentary compared to what a good receiver can do. Especially in systems where the optimal settings are complex (different crossovers for different speakers, for example), the results of more advanced processing applied to the high-bitrate lossy audio from DD or DTS via optical may still sound subjectively better than the player's rudimentary processing applied to lossless audio.


If you have a high-end older receiver that's worth keeping on its own merits, and some very good speakers, then going the analog route may make sense. Otherwise, I would suggest saving your money, using optical from a less expensive player, and planning a future upgrade to an HDMI-capable AVR that will make all this moot.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18850762
> 
> 
> And because the standard DD or DTS tracks on Blue-ray discs are encoded at higher bit-rates than they are on standard DVDs, they sound nearly as good as lossless. Many people don't think the difference is meaningful, or even audible.



And many more think the difference is more pronounced than the difference between HD and SD.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18850762
> 
> 
> It's debatable whether you will hear better sound, even though you can use lossless audio with these players.



Everything is debatable.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18850762
> 
> 
> If you have a high-end older receiver that's worth keeping on its own merits, and some very good speakers, then going the analog route may make sense. Otherwise, I would suggest saving your money, using optical from a less expensive player, and planning a future upgrade to an HDMI-capable AVR that will make all this moot.



Correct. Good speakers are the key here. If you have good speakers (and a good room), you'll almost assuredly notice the difference in audio. If you have bose speakers in a cathedral, probably not.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18851428
> 
> 
> And many more think the difference is more pronounced than the difference between HD and SD.



I've seen no data on any of this -- on whether a statistically significant number of listeners in an ABX test can hear the difference between lossless and lossy from a given BD when all other variables are controlled, *or* on whether more or fewer people _think_ there is a difference. I'd like to see your data on your "many more" claim.


One trend that I find revealing is the number of people who feel such a compelling need for an indicator light to tell them they are listening to TrueHD or DTS-MA, because apparently they can't actually _hear_ whether they are.


I do think that the vast majority of users are not really in a position to perform objective, variable-free comparisons in their home systems. However, members of the "lossless is obviously superior" camp have almost always spent considerable effort and cash in order to attain that capability, which creates potential bias, whereas people who feel that "high-bitrate lossless is usually indistinguishable from lossless" are often reticent to reveal themselves on an audiophile discussion board.


I just hate to see people waste money on things that will provide no actual benefit. IMO, a modestly priced modern AVR, with room correction and HDMI, will usually offer a bigger bang-for-the-buck improvement in sound quality when combined with even the most modest BD player, than a more expensive BD player using multichannel analog will when combined with an older AVR, unless that AVR is of superior design and performance and the speakers are very good.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18851756
> 
> 
> I've seen no data on any of this -- on whether a statistically significant number of listeners in an ABX test can hear the difference between lossless and lossy from a given BD when all other variables are controlled, *or* on whether more or fewer people _think_ there is a difference. I'd like to see your data on your "many more" claim.



LOL, I love how you mention that "many people" don't notice a difference with zero data, but as soon as you're challenged you ask for my data.


My data is reading hundreds of threads on this topic that have come up over the last few years on this forum. There's certainly those (or to you, many) that don't think they hear a difference, but based on my observations, there's many more that say they do.


----------



## gwsat

I'll report personal experience, which has convinced me that the difference between lossless HD audio and the lossy soundtracks on BDs is significant, if not profound. On the few occasions that a BD has been coded so that it defaults to the lossy version of a movie soundtrack rather than the lossless HD version, I have been able to hear it almost immediately. I do not now, nor have I ever, counted myself among the anointed Golden Eared Ones. Even so, when it's happened I have heard it, immediately and without difficulty.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18851890
> 
> 
> LOL, I love how you mention that "many people" don't notice a difference with zero data, but as soon as you're challenged you ask for my data.
> 
> 
> My data is reading hundreds of threads on this topic that have come up over the last few years on this forum. There's certainly those (or to you, many) that don't think they hear a difference, but based on my observations, there's many more that say they do.



I have the same experience reading the forums, and have reached the opposite conclusion.


Also, to say "many" is demonstrably true. How many is "many?" I can find a number of posts that claim the difference is negligible or unimportant. You mention seeing them yourself. "Many" is a number that is more than a few, and fewer than all. So to say "many" requires no more proof than to point to enough examples to qualify as "many."


You on the other hand claimed that "many more" people claim a significant difference. So you must have data to know that one number is larger than the other. I'd like to see it. Otherwise all you really have is an impression of "more" which doesn't win any debating points.










And, of course, this obscures the point of my original post, which was not that there is no difference. It is that the difference is sufficiently subtle that it can be obscured by poor setup features, by mediocre speakers or modest electronics, or even by the listener's perceptions.


----------



## Ne1awd

I bought a samsung. I wanted netflix and pandora. But the netflix interface sucks...


Help me out

netflix searching capabilites

pandora

wireless

maybe YouTube


panni 85, insignia ns-wbrdvd, is what I have found searching any thing else that maybe better for my needs.


----------



## Jacob305

go with the panasonic 85.


Jacob


----------



## rameshb_v

I want a Blu Ray player with the follwoing capabilities:

1. Netflix Support

2. Youtube Support

3. Excellent DVD upscaling

4. DLNA with Video


I have considered both the LG390 vs Samsung C6500. Any suggestions on these both ?

I have heard DVD upscaling & Youtube on LG390 is not great compared to Samsung C6500 ? Is that true ?

Any other recommended Players ?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ne1awd* /forum/post/18854036
> 
> 
> I bought a samsung. I wanted netflix and pandora. But the netflix interface sucks...
> 
> 
> Help me out
> 
> netflix searching capabilites
> 
> pandora
> 
> wireless
> 
> maybe YouTube
> 
> 
> panni 85, insignia ns-wbrdvd, is what I have found searching any thing else that maybe better for my needs.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/18854052
> 
> 
> go with the panasonic 85.
> 
> 
> Jacob



Panny is the way to go, especially if you want youtube, but I don't think the panny has netflix search capabilities like you see on the netflix web site. I don't know of any blu-ray streamers that do.


----------



## magiczar

I am looking to get a Blu ray player with the following essential features:


1. Vudu & Netflix streaming

2. Local Network streaming from a PC or DLNA

3. NO Wi-fi needed (Wired network will work)- Don't want to pay premium for something i will not use

4. Some small storage on board like a flash card (preferable, but not totally necessary)


I am able to find ones with all features, including Wi-fi (like LG BD570), but i dont want a Wifi. Any suggestions would be







appreciated.


I have a Sony Bravia 52" LCD/ 240 Hz and a Yamaha AVR with JBL Stadium series speakers.


Thanks!


----------



## rdclark

I wouldn't worry much about wifi adding to the cost. Players aren't priced a la carte, but rather by positioning in a manufacturers line-up of players. If the player has Vudu, Netflix, and DLNA, it probably supports wifi.


You don't have to use it; it will have an Ethernet port too.


Too bad that cheap Vizio doesn't do DLNA, because it has everything else.


----------



## mhanlen1

I'm currently looking for a Blu-Ray player. To get a decent one that fits into my budget, I may have to go used. I'm kinda looking at players such as Pioneer bdp-51. Is it wise to get an older player, when some newer discs need firmware updates to play? Is something like the BDP-51 obsolete for Blu-Ray playback. Are manufacturers good about supporting the player after they're no longer on retail shelves? I don't have a large Blu-ray collection at the moment. I have a HD-A2 and I'm looking for a BD player to supplement it. Does anyone think the Pioneer here or the newer 320 can rival the HD-A2's DVD playback/upscaling capabilities? I want something that makes DVD's look at least as good as the HD-A2, but stays under $200. FYI, this is for a 1080i set- which I may upgrade in the near future.


----------



## Will PWR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ne1awd* /forum/post/18854036
> 
> 
> I bought a samsung. I wanted netflix and pandora. But the netflix interface sucks...
> 
> 
> Help me out
> 
> netflix searching capabilites
> 
> pandora
> 
> wireless
> 
> maybe YouTube
> 
> 
> panni 85, insignia ns-wbrdvd, is what I have found searching any thing else that maybe better for my needs.



I have both a ns-wbrdvd and a samsung p4600....yes, the insignia search capabilities are much better than most, including samsung, but I rarely do use the added functions as I usually just use my computer to fill and manage my movie list.


My P4600 is the workhorse and the Insignia is in the bedroom. If you do go with the insignia, a learning universal remote is a must.


No experience with the panni 85 though, so I cant really compare on that aspect....hope that helps


----------



## l.todd

Any thoughts on Sony S570 vs. SamsungC6900? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JoeG44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeG44* /forum/post/18817770
> 
> 
> Does such a blu ray player exists:
> 
> 
> 1) SD upscaling must be first class (similar to Oppo-83 or Toshiba XA2)
> 
> 2) Streaming capable (eg. Netflix)
> 
> 3) Fast power-up etc
> 
> 
> That's it ----



Look like Samsung's BD-C6900 fits the bill


1) Top notch SD upscaling that rivals the Oppo-83

2) Rovi, Blockbuster, Netflix, Vudu & Pandora

3) Cat quick ....


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeG44* /forum/post/18860074
> 
> 
> Look like Samsung's BD-C6900 fits the bill
> 
> 1) Top notch SD upscaling that rivals the Oppo-83



Can you point to a review, test report, or even a discussion thread here on AVS that would support this comparison?


----------



## JoeG44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18860301
> 
> 
> Can you point to a review, test report, or even a discussion thread here on AVS that would support this comparison?



Easy -- HomeTheater magazine August 2010 "Samsung BD-C6900 Blu-Ray 3D Player"


Performance 5 stars

Features 5 stars

Ergonomics 4.5 stars

Value 4.5 stars


Scaling Excellent (I've only seen players with the ABT2010 get this rating[emphasis mine])....


Here's a snippet ..."It features reference quality DVD upconversion...From a cold start, the player arrives at the main menu in 9 seconds...I used the player continuously for weeks in my system, and its performance never left me wanting for my reference Oppo-83"


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeG44* /forum/post/18860494
> 
> 
> Easy -- HomeTheater magazine August 2010 "Samsung BD-C6900 Blu-Ray 3D Player"
> 
> 
> Performance 5 stars
> 
> Features 5 stars
> 
> Ergonomics 4.5 stars
> 
> Value 4.5 stars
> 
> 
> Scaling Excellent (I've only seen players with the ABT2010 get this rating[emphasis mine])....
> 
> 
> Here's a snippet ..."It features reference quality DVD upconversion...From a cold start, the player arrives at the main menu in 9 seconds...I used the player continuously for weeks in my system, and its performance never left me wanting for my reference Oppo-83"



SPOILER ALERT - I HAVEN'T READ THAT ISSUE YET.










After your post, I turned to that review and I must say, it's one of the best reviews I've seen them make for a blu ray player.


----------



## JoeG44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18860514
> 
> 
> SPOILER ALERT - I HAVEN'T READ THAT ISSUE YET.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After your post, I turned to that review and I must say, it's one of the best reviews I've seen them make for a blu ray player.



Me too -- I was especially pleased with the DVD upscaling & the streaming. I'm not too concerned with 3D play(too gimicky for me)


----------



## mikelets456

I am finally ready to take the plunge into the world of Bluray. My main concern is accessing H.264 files off of my computer and want to stream them to the BR player... is this possible? Will it display the 720P HD correctly? Any loss of quality? I guess I would have to get WIFI built in instead of WIFI ready? i do not want to run an ethernet cable to my TV the router is too far away and then I would have to fish wires....just don't have the time for that.


What is the best player to do this without obvious judder or pixelztion. I have a Samsung 46A650 and a Hitachi RPTV 51".


----------



## Hystoryan

Stupid question: trying to decide between the Panasonic BD65 and BD85. I already have my Panasonic HDTV connected to the internet (via ethernet cable) to get Viera Cast. Am I ok with the 65? I.e., if the Blu Ray player is connected to the TV and the TV is connected to the internet, I'm cool (don't need wireless)?


----------



## Hans Gruber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeG44* /forum/post/18860494
> 
> 
> Easy -- HomeTheater magazine August 2010 "Samsung BD-C6900 Blu-Ray 3D Player"
> 
> 
> Performance 5 stars
> 
> Features 5 stars
> 
> Ergonomics 4.5 stars
> 
> Value 4.5 stars
> 
> 
> Scaling Excellent (I've only seen players with the ABT2010 get this rating[emphasis mine])....
> 
> 
> Here's a snippet ..."It features reference quality DVD upconversion...From a cold start, the player arrives at the main menu in 9 seconds...I used the player continuously for weeks in my system, and its performance never left me wanting for my reference Oppo-83"



Home Theater Magazine reviews are not to be trusted. Manufacturers pay for good reviews by buying ad space for the equipment that is reviewed in the very same issues. I canceled my subscription based on that practice.


I did like the cover stock and pictures describing the stuff in the magazine but that wasn't enough for me to keep my subscription.


Has anyone noticed that everything Home Theater Magazine reviews is either very good or excellent? What happened to stuff just being average or poor like they used to write 10+ years ago??


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hans Gruber* /forum/post/18862974
> 
> 
> Home Theater Magazine reviews are not to be trusted. Manufacturers pay for good reviews by buying ad space for the equipment that is reviewed in the very same issues. I canceled my subscription based on that practice.



While this is certainly true of some magazines, I have not found that to be true of HTM. They show the results of all their tests and I doubt those are being altered.


----------



## JoeG44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18863179
> 
> 
> While this is certainly true of some magazines, I have not found that to be true of HTM. They show the results of all their tests and I doubt those are being altered.



I agree -- HTM on the whole has been fair & balanced. They do tend to review some very high end stuff that most cannot afford but it's nice to see what out there from womb to tomb.


----------



## ajl

So my old Phillips divx player just bit the dust.


Recently I have been primarily using it for my Netflix rentals and would like to get a replacement. Right now I stream Netflix to my TV from my PC via HDMI and it works fine. The downside is (1) my PC needs to be running to do so and (2) I don't have a remote for the PC.


So I'm looking at getting a new DVD player, in this case a Blu-Ray player is making the most sense. Netflix would be MANDATORY. Pandora and other internet apps would add to it.


I have been to the official pages of each of the players below. Most mention some sort of internet feed via Netflix, Pandora, etc. But they don't give the complete list of applications.


Can anyone add to this thread by mentioning what apps each player supports? And what player will most likely add further support down the road?


Divx/MKV support info would be great as well. Of course product reliability is key too.


Panasonic DMP-BD655 $119.99

Sony BDP-BX57 $199.99

Sony BDP-BX37 $144.99

Sony BDP-S360 $99.99

Samsung BD-C5500 $149.99


I have considered getting a PS3 in place of a Blu-Ray player. But with players costing below $200, I'm not too sure that a P3S is the more economical route.


So far I'm leaning towards the BX37.


----------



## Jacob305

you are better off with the panasonic 65 then either the sony or samsung.


Jacob


----------



## 1_budz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/18864040
> 
> 
> you are better off with the panasonic 65 then either the sony or samsung.
> 
> 
> Jacob



I agree get the Panasonic 65.









BTW I do own the Panasonic BD35 & BD85 which both are great bluray players. Got the BD85 to live stream from Netflix in the bedroom.


----------



## TVbc

because....?


thanks

bc


----------



## Guibs

Ok, I finally bought my first 1080P TV and I am about ready to jump into the bluray scene (had a 5 years old 32" 720p samsung TV, blurays on that thing would have been a waste).


My receiver is very old (no hdmi) so I am planning on passing 5.1 dolby or DTS through optical cable.


What I am looking for is a good bluray player, sends 5.1 dolby/DTS though optical cable, with an excellent DVD upscaler (not planning on replacking my entire DVD collection just yet) with internet access.


The PS3, with numerous update makes it a pretty good, future proof bluray player. It plays games too although I already own an xbox 360 and wii so it's not my #1 concern.


On the other hand, I've read the C6900 as an excellent dvd upscaler and comes with youtube, etc. Might also be more quiet.


Now the C6900 is a 3D player and comes with a 100$ price tag higher than the C6500 (at least here in Canada). I don't need the 3D capability. So I am wondering, is the C6500 the same as the C6900 but without 3D? Is it as good with upscaling?


So I am wondering what would you guys recommand. a PS3 slim, or a C6500/6900?


thanks,


----------



## snarks

I am looking for a BD player to use with a denon avr-891 and 123" LG cf181d projector. I want to be able to use it for CD's, DVD, BD and burned medias. The chairs are pretty close to the screen so picture quality is of extreme importance. Second most important is audio quality of CD's .Netflix, pandora and other net stuff all comes a distant third I am not really concerned about these things.


I was thinking about the new denon 2011UDCI or oppo 83 but in am concerned that AVR's processing does most of the work and any old BD player will work .I don't mind spending money for quality but I don't like to set my hard earned dollars on fire for no reason.


Lastly I have a PS3 already is anything going to be better than that. Are there settings that make it more ideal ?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snarks* /forum/post/18865004
> 
> 
> I am looking for a BD player to use with a denon avr-891 and 123" LG cf181d projector. I want to be able to use it for CD's, DVD, BD and burned medias. The chairs are pretty close to the screen so picture quality is of extreme importance. Second most important is audio quality of CD's .Netflix, pandora and other net stuff all comes a distant third I am not really concerned about these things.
> 
> 
> I was thinking about the new denon 2011UDCI or oppo 83 but in am concerned that AVR's processing does most of the work and any old BD player will work .I don't mind spending money for quality but I don't like to set my hard earned dollars on fire for no reason.
> 
> 
> Lastly I have a PS3 already is anything going to be better than that. Are there settings that make it more ideal ?



If you're not hugely interested in streaming content and you'll be using your AVR's video processing, I would look for an inexpensive player with Source Direct mode. The Pioneer 320 comes to mind, as does the Denon 1610 and Oppo BDP-80.


----------



## mshapiro3

I am over-dosed trying to determine whether to buy the LG BD570 or the Sony BDP S570.


From my reading I think the video and audio quality of each appear to be about the same. The differences in features of the two do not motivate me to choose one over the other.


What does stand out to me is that the Sony loads faster.


Since these units are in the same price range I think either one would be a good value.


I would appreciate a recommendation to end my confusion.

============================================================ =====================================================

July 14, 2010

I bought the LG BD570. Could not connect to the internet. Was on the phone for almost two hours with the LG Tech rep. Used a Linksys router. During the setup process, screen displayed that the internet connection had been completed and was a success. In fact, the signal strength was six bars. However, when I tried to access one of the internet sites, got an error message that no network connection was made.


Sent back the LG and ordered a Samsung BD C6500. Expect it a week from today.


----------



## snarks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/18865022
> 
> 
> If you're not hugely interested in streaming content and you'll be using your AVR's video processing, I would look for an inexpensive player with Source Direct mode. The Pioneer 320 comes to mind, as does the Denon 1610 and Oppo BDP-80.



is it better to use the AVR or BD processing ?


----------



## Uziel

I just bought a Pioneer Elite Kuro, and need a Blu Ray player to go with it. I run my cable box, 360 and now this Blu Ray via HDMI into a new Onkyo TX-SR608, which has one HDMI out to the TV.


For me, all I care about is picture quality (with decent DVD upscaling). I don't care about anything else.


Is there a Blu Ray player that is better PQ wise than the PS3 slim and cheaper to boot? PS3 slim + harmony adapter is $360.


The TV is 50", 10ft away. It will be mounted above a fireplace, so higher than normal.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snarks* /forum/post/18866174
> 
> 
> is it better to use the AVR or BD processing ?



It all depends on the processing used by each. Your Denon has pretty decent Anchor Bay scaling, but doesn't use the Anchor Bay chip for de-interlacing.


How much standard DVD do you watch, what is your display/size, and what is your viewing distance?


----------



## Rdigges

First post. Just picked up a 50 panny S2. I'm looking for a blu-ray to compliment this T.V. my head keeps spinning round trying to pick one out. Will someone point me in the right direction, please.


----------



## Stew4msu

You want a blu ray player that will say nice things about your TV? What are your needs?


----------



## danno73

I just bought a Samsung 63" plasma with a Yamaha RX-V1065 receiver. I value online content and dvd upconversion.


My research online suggests that the wi-fi machines are buggy. My friend is having such problems with his LG BD570, he is running a wire in his attic, rather than dealing with the wi-fi. Is there a player that avoids this without sacrificing too much with picture quality? I have a wireless access point by the tv, so I could run a ethernet cable from that if that would work better. I am looking for any advice. I don't want to spend several hundred dollars and then not have my wife complain how she cannot use netflix.


Any suggestions would be most helpful. Thank you in advance.


----------



## jsmeeker

I want a BluRay player. I just bought a new Samsung 55" LED LCD HDTV (UN55C6300 to be exact). Currently, I have NO functioning disc player. My last DVD player died some time ago. And it wasn't an upconverting model (it was hooked to a SD TV)


What do I need in a Blu Ray player? Really, nothing too fancy. I WOULD like some "internet apps". I liked the idea of the apps on the Sammy TVs, but held off on getting a model that had that because I knew I could get them in a BluRay player (not to mention a TiVo). I don't need built in WiFi. Going to go with powerline Ethernet to hook my new components into my network. This will hook directly to the TV for the foreseeable future, though some sort of "sound bar" may come into play at some point. But there won't be any fancy AV receiver, either new or old. I DO have a small collection of DVDs. I also plan to continue to rent DVDs once I have something that can play them, largely due to the convenience of Red Box. But I'll still rent BluRays. I may even buy one or two. I figure if I have NOTHING an *need* something to play disc media, I might as well get a BluRay player. Is there any advantage to getting a Samsung? Any useful features with a Samsung player hooked to a Samsung TV?


----------



## Rdigges

I just want the best picture i can get out of my S2. this set up is for my den, smaller room. not interested in all the bells and whistles (WiFi etc.)


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rdigges* /forum/post/18872726
> 
> 
> I just want the best picture i can get out of my S2. this set up is for my den, smaller room. not interested in all the bells and whistles (WiFi etc.)



Denon DVD-A1UDCI Universal Blu-ray Player


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rdigges* /forum/post/18872726
> 
> 
> I just want the best picture i can get out of my S2. this set up is for my den, smaller room. not interested in all the bells and whistles (WiFi etc.)



The Panasonic DMP-BD45K would fit your needs but it actually sells for more than the DMP-BD65K. The 65 would be a great match for your Panny display and with Viera link you have integrated control of your S2 and BD player.


----------



## Rdigges

Thank you fellas. I see the light. Going to pick up the 65k during lunch.


----------



## 996911

Quick question before I make my purchase. I am pretty much set on the Panasonic DMP-BD85K as many are suggesting it as well as the Netflix streaming.


Before I do buy it, is there a "mega changer" that does blu-ray and Netflix?


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *996911* /forum/post/18873654
> 
> 
> Quick question before I make my purchase. I am pretty much set on the Panasonic DMP-BD85K as many are suggesting it as well as the Netflix streaming.
> 
> 
> Before I do buy it, is there a "mega changer" that does blu-ray and Netflix?



No.


----------



## 996911

Wow that was quick! Thanks for the prompt help. Cheers.


----------



## seattlemaclover

So last night my 60gb PS3 bit the dust (yellow light of death) which means I need a new player. I have a Panasonic TH-50PZ850U plasma that it will connect to. I'm looking for a player with wireless-n that also has Netflix. It needs to have a good DVD upscaling section as well.

So far I'm considering the Sony BDP-S570, LG BD570, Samsung BD-C6500 and Panasonic BD-85K. I never really used the PS3 for gaming so at this point it seems silly to get another PS3 as it seems the standalone players have come up to the same level.

Any thoughts as to which direction I should go?


----------



## SupaKats

I need a player for the bedroom to go with a 32" 720p set. I don't care about streaming for this unit as it will not get a lot of use I am mainly interested in low price but I want good reliability. Panasonic 45, JVC 11, Toshiba 2500, LG 550 and Samsung 5500 seem to be the cheapest with the LG and Samsung being a little more do to steaming features which I don't really need. Are there any of these that are appreciably better than the others at this price or should I just go with the cheapest I can find out of the bunch?


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SupaKats* /forum/post/18877712
> 
> 
> I need a player for the bedroom to go with a 32" 720p set. I don't care about streaming for this unit as it will not get a lot of use I am mainly interested in low price but I want good reliability. Panasonic 45, JVC 11, Toshiba 2500, LG 550 and Samsung 5500 seem to be the cheapest with the LG and Samsung being a little more do to steaming features which I don't really need. Are there any of these that are appreciably better than the others at this price or should I just go with the cheapest I can find out of the bunch?



FWIW, if you are buying your player on-line vs B&M store, you'll find the Panasonic DMP-BD65K selling for less than the DMP-BD45K.


----------



## thescrod

About to pull the trigger on a new LED LCD and Blu-Ray player. The TV I like DOES NOT offer any internet connectivity. Trying to choose between these 2 Blu-Ray players. Any thoughts?


The set will be a Sharp LCC52700LW (Costco).


----------



## danger_boy_13

Ok, so here's my conundrum, and I don't know if it is possible. I just bought a new LG 42" TV (42LD550), and I am looking for a Blu-ray player to possibly pair with it. I have a large DVD collection, so good upscaling would be high up on the want list. I don't really need any of the built-in applications (the TV and my Xbox 360 already have the ones that I use, primarily just Netflix). I don't want to spend a ton on a stand-alone Blu-ray, under $200 would be preferable, under $150 would be awesome (but not sure if it is doable). Here are the 3 scenarios I was looking at:


1. Buy a Blu-ray with the above requirements/preferences in mind.

2. Buy a PS3 (if I was going over $200 anyway, this was the next thought).

3. Wait until the Fall and see what Sony puts out in regards to Blu-ray/Google TV combo units.


Recommendations?


----------



## rdclark

Keep in mind that on a 42" LCD the difference between excellent and very good upscaling won't be discernible.


You would be fine with something like a Panasonic DMP-BD65. A PS3 would be fine as well if you want the gaming.


----------



## danger_boy_13

Thanks rdclark. I figured as much on the upscaling, and I won't be upgrading bigger any time soon. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## rbinyon

I have posted so few times that I can't even figure out how to do it - sorry! I have a Panny BD-30, Onkyo SR 875 and a 65" Mits DLP. I don't really need streaming video through any of the services. Also, no issues with the BD-30. Is it worthwhile to upgrade to any of the new Panny's, Oppo's, and/or other manufacturers? I use the upconversion for SD DVD's through the Onkyo and also have a Toshiba HD which is still an excellent device. Many thanks for your responses and please excuse my lack of proper protocol.


----------



## Stew4msu

No.


----------



## phreaky_d

Here's my situation...I currently have an old Sharp Aquos LC-37G4U, and I may be upgrading to either a Samsung UN55C8000 or Sony KDL-55HX800 within the next few months. I currently have an old Denon DVD-2200, but the time has come to upgrade my player, and I have narrowed my next choice down to these two models. Of course, I want outstanding PQ and audio, although I would definitely choose better PQ over audio (since I have an old Onkyo HTiB and would just use an optical audio cable for my surround sound and don't really care about DVD-A or SACD).


Here's my question...I want the best upconverting player possible, and I'm wondering whether the Denon DVD-5910/5910CI is any better than the Oppo BDP-83 as far as upconverting standard DVDs to 720p/1080p. I ran a search on these two models and couldn't find a direct comparison. I have seen rave reviews for both models, but the Oppo would be cheaper AND would come with Blu-Ray. Has anyone done a side-by-side comparison of these two models? Have any of you owned both and can you comment on which handles upconversion better? I am also looking at the new Samsung 3D Blu-Ray player, but I imagine it wouldn't handle upconverting nearly as well as the Oppo and Denon. Any help or advice would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Jacob305

stay away from samsung. they are horrible. I own the oppo 83 and its a fine player. I never owned the denon. I cannt compare. I would go with the oppo.


Jacob


----------



## Stew4msu

Why would you want to upgrade your DVD player to another DVD player?


Go BluRay.


And if you don't need the universal aspects of the Oppo, there's no real reason to get it, especially with a 37" display. Even with a 55" display, unless you're sitting 7' or closer, you don't need the very best upconversion, as you won't see it anyway.


----------



## rbinyon

Thanks for your timely response - just have not been in the game for a while and, of course, did not want to miss any improvements in Blu-ray...


----------



## scottyinfrisco

If it was your $200 which would you get? I mostly use it for movies. I have a decent size SD DVD library. Occasional audio duty. I don't care about streaming features too much. Going into a Panny 46" plasma and a Yamaha RX-V1200 receiver. I like this receiver, but am looking to upgrade some point this year. Thoughts?


----------



## novato

I am upgrading my home theater. I am looking to get a jvc rs 25 front pj and a denon 3311ci. i have a ps3 not slim but i am open to get a new BD that will be better for this set up. will like to stream movies. This will be wiered100/1000 adapter to my computer.thank for your help


----------



## iontyre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyinfrisco* /forum/post/18885078
> 
> 
> If it was your $200 which would you get? I mostly use it for movies. I have a decent size SD DVD library. Occasional audio duty. I don't care about streaming features too much. Going into a Panny 46" plasma and a Yamaha RX-V1200 receiver. I like this receiver, but am looking to upgrade some point this year. Thoughts?



I'd get the 320. Audio section is better from what I understand (I have the 320, and it is excellent), and the video adjustments available are among the best.


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyinfrisco* /forum/post/18885078
> 
> 
> If it was your $200 which would you get? I mostly use it for movies. I have a decent size SD DVD library. Occasional audio duty. I don't care about streaming features too much. Going into a Panny 46" plasma and a Yamaha RX-V1200 receiver. I like this receiver, but am looking to upgrade some point this year. Thoughts?



I have the Pioneer 320 and love it I payed 149 shipped so you can deal search and score one cheap. I just upgraded to the Pioneer Elite 23fd and got a great deal on that havent used it yet but it should be as good as the 320 but has a little more bling bling


----------



## scottyinfrisco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheFactor* /forum/post/18885551
> 
> 
> I have the Pioneer 320 and love it I payed 149 shipped so you can deal search and score one cheap. I just upgraded to the Pioneer Elite 23fd and got a great deal on that havent used it yet but it should be as good as the 320 but has a little more bling bling



I don't where everyone is finding this $149 deal, but I sure can't seem to find it. At least not now!!


----------



## pjones0404

I just looked as well and could not find it either. Lol


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyinfrisco* /forum/post/18885616
> 
> 
> I don't where everyone is finding this $149 deal, but I sure can't seem to find it. At least not now!!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjones0404* /forum/post/18885622
> 
> 
> I just looked as well and could not find it either. Lol



and will never tell


----------



## TheFactor

J/K Guys I got mine on Amazon but about a month ago you just have to look for them "320" and watch the prices . My Pio Elite 23fd I got at 6th avenue for 210 like I said shipped they had a name your price sale







Again you just have to keep watching. Hope that helped


----------



## scottyinfrisco

It does help. I have only found the 320 for $200 and the 23FD for $250.


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyinfrisco* /forum/post/18885703
> 
> 
> It does help. I have only found the 320 for $200 and the 23FD for $250.



Good just keep watching and the prices will drop, good luck ! It took me a while to score mine at the price I mentioned .


----------



## cpatrader




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyinfrisco* /forum/post/18885078
> 
> 
> If it was your $200 which would you get? I mostly use it for movies. I have a decent size SD DVD library. Occasional audio duty. I don't care about streaming features too much. Going into a Panny 46" plasma and a Yamaha RX-V1200 receiver. I like this receiver, but am looking to upgrade some point this year. Thoughts?



I recently bought the Sony 1000ES from Best Buy for $199 and also the Pioneer BDP23FD from Best Buy for $219. I had to call around a few different stores to get them to do the price match (from Vanns) but they did! I decided to keep the Pioneer for a couple of reasons. First, I liked the menu system and video adjustments much better on the Pioneer. Second, when you scan a dvd on the Sony, it seems to skip frames while you're scanning and it's hard to tell where you are on the dvd.


I really didn't see too much difference in video quality on both BD and DVD between the two players, they are both superb. I already own a Pioneer BDP23FD for my main system and it has played everything flawlessly so far. Pioneer also seems to issue more frequent firmware updates as well. OTOH, the Sony connected to my wireless network without a problem and I was able to update the firmware without having to create an ISO disc to do it. The Sony was a little bit quicker but not too much in my opinion at loading discs. There was a Home Theater Mag review of the Pioneer BDP320 (identical video quality to the 23) last year and they raved about the audio/video quality of the unit in that it rivaled the output of the reference Oppo 83.


For the above prices, you simply can't go wrong with either player. I do like the fit and finish better on the PIO as well but that's a personal choice.


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpatrader* /forum/post/18886309
> 
> 
> I recently bought the Sony 1000ES from Best Buy for $199 and also the Pioneer BDP23FD from Best Buy for $219. I had to call around a few different stores to get them to do the price match (from Vanns) but they did! I decided to keep the Pioneer for a couple of reasons. First, I liked the menu system and video adjustments much better on the Pioneer. Second, when you scan a dvd on the Sony, it seems to skip frames while you're scanning and it's hard to tell where you are on the dvd.
> 
> 
> I really didn't see too much difference in video quality on both BD and DVD between the two players, they are both superb. I already own a Pioneer BDP23FD for my main system and it has played everything flawlessly so far. Pioneer also seems to issue more frequent firmware updates as well. OTOH, the Sony connected to my wireless network without a problem and I was able to update the firmware without having to create an ISO disc to do it. The Sony was a little bit quicker but not too much in my opinion at loading discs. There was a Home Theater Mag review of the Pioneer BDP320 (identical video quality to the 23) last year and they raved about the audio/video quality of the unit in that it rivaled the output of the reference Oppo 83.
> 
> 
> For the above prices, you simply can't go wrong with either player. I do like the fit and finish better on the PIO as well but that's a personal choice.



Like mentioned above I own both the 23 and the 320 and they both are great players cosmetically the Elite has the edge with a nicer looking face plate and it matches my Elite AVR down to the color of the leds so I have to give the edge to the Elite there and was well worth the 60 dollar price differential I payed . Performance wise I only played one BD threw it Source Direct to let my Kuro do the processing and also tryed letting the player do the work and it was very hard to see any difference both have excellent audio and video quaility . But It seems to have better sound but I really need to do more comparasons to the 320 to be fair and as you have mentioned performance wise most reviews say there very close so with that being said if the op can spend the extra 60 dollars or so I'd go with the Elite just on the rich elegant look alone but thats just me but im partial to matching my AVR with the same color display and Elite Badge on my audio rack with everything on it looks pretty sweet . Oh for some reason my Elite seems to load BD whisper Quiet to the 320 wasnt as quiet but not loud thats for sure but it could of just been the difference in the two units not necessarily the different models. Either way you cant go wrong the 23fd and 320 are both excellent players and alot of bang for the buck for someone that mainly needs it for BD and DVD's it wont let you down and a great buy IMO


----------



## HTSteve

Forgive the long intro, but it is probably best if I describe my situation.


Costco is running a good deal on Samsung 55C6400 + a 5500 BR player.


I need to buy two TVs, one for my Family Room and one for my kids media room. Pretty convinced on the 6400/6500 (internet connectivity) for the Family Room. The media room TV/gaming display will be a Panasonic 42S2 (due to its low input lag and reasonable price).


I went over to HHGregg (right next to Costco) and they beat the Costco deal by a good margin. I was surprised, but HHGregg has shown the interest in winning your business and making a deal.


Thus, I am trying to decide on the BR player. I can go with the Samsung 5500, but that player seems to have several issues, as I read through its respective thread. I was looking at Samsung for ease of operation (HDMI CEC simplicity). Is there another Samsung BR player that does not have as many issues? I need to be able to get it at HHGregg in order for my deal to stand.


I do not need/want to pay for 3D. As my TV is not 3D ready, and I really don't care about it.


They have JVC (XVP11), Panasonic (BD65), variousl LG players and of course Samsung.


I could possibly negotiate another brand of player, but then I will need to get a Harmony remote (probably would do this anyway).


If not the Samsung, then what is the most stable, functioning BR player. I do not need internet connectivity, since the TV will have it.


I appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## meli

I'm looking at players, and after just a little research last night, I'm leaning toward the Panasonic BD65. If anyone has any comments, I'd welcome them.


*I don't care much about DVD playback because I'll just leave my Oppo DVD player hooked up.


*I don't care too much about Netflix (et al.) streaming, but other (more important) things being equal, I'll take it and occasionally play with streaming.


*I guess I only really care about Blu-Ray PQ. Maybe a little about load times.


*Players are so cheap now, this thing doesn't have to last forever. I don't care too much about build quality. I'm sure my children will eventually break it, regardless.


----------



## scottyinfrisco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTSteve* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Forgive the long intro, but it is probably best if I describe my situation.
> 
> 
> Costco is running a good deal on Samsung 55C6400 + a 5500 BR player.
> 
> 
> I need to buy two TVs, one for my Family Room and one for my kids media room. Pretty convinced on the 6400/6500 (internet connectivity) for the Family Room. The media room TV/gaming display will be a Panasonic 42S2 (due to its low input lag and reasonable price).
> 
> 
> I went over to HHGregg (right next to Costco) and they beat the Costco deal by a good margin. I was surprised, but HHGregg has shown the interest in winning your business and making a deal.
> 
> 
> Thus, I am trying to decide on the BR player. I can go with the Samsung 5500, but that player seems to have several issues, as I read through its respective thread. I was looking at Samsung for ease of operation (HDMI CEC simplicity). Is there another Samsung BR player that does not have as many issues? I need to be able to get it at HHGregg in order for my deal to stand.
> 
> 
> I do not need/want to pay for 3D. As my TV is not 3D ready, and I really don't care about it.
> 
> 
> They have JVC (XVP11), Panasonic (BD65), variousl LG players and of course Samsung.
> 
> 
> I could possibly negotiate another brand of player, but then I will need to get a Harmony remote (probably would do this anyway).
> 
> 
> If not the Samsung, then what is the most stable, functioning BR player. I do not need internet connectivity, since the TV will have it.
> 
> 
> I appreciate the suggestions.



I own the Panasonic BD65. It is my first BDP, but this player is a good one IMO. PQ is really good on both BD and SD. Sound is good as well, but hard for me to give a fair assessment, because my family room is only a 3.1 system.


Two criticisms of this unit are, first and biggest for me is that the streaming GUI is weak. I use Netflix a lot and this work fine, but it will only play what's in your instant queue. No searching at all. Not a biggie, just a nuisance. I got an iPhone app to manage my queue and that was that. But if you're looking for all the streaming stuff the BD65 might not be for you. Second is the remote buttons are very close together, again not a deal breaker, just a bit of a pain.


I've seen the BD65 next to the Sony BDP-360, and it's no contest in PQ with BD and SD the Panny is hands down superior! I would buy this BDP again. Hope that helps.


----------



## scottyinfrisco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpatrader* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I recently bought the Sony 1000ES from Best Buy for $199 and also the Pioneer BDP23FD from Best Buy for $219. I had to call around a few different stores to get them to do the price match (from Vanns) but they did! I decided to keep the Pioneer for a couple of reasons. First, I liked the menu system and video adjustments much better on the Pioneer. Second, when you scan a dvd on the Sony, it seems to skip frames while you're scanning and it's hard to tell where you are on the dvd.
> 
> 
> I really didn't see too much difference in video quality on both BD and DVD between the two players, they are both superb. I already own a Pioneer BDP23FD for my main system and it has played everything flawlessly so far. Pioneer also seems to issue more frequent firmware updates as well. OTOH, the Sony connected to my wireless network without a problem and I was able to update the firmware without having to create an ISO disc to do it. The Sony was a little bit quicker but not too much in my opinion at loading discs. There was a Home Theater Mag review of the Pioneer BDP320 (identical video quality to the 23) last year and they raved about the audio/video quality of the unit in that it rivaled the output of the reference Oppo 83.
> 
> 
> For the above prices, you simply can't go wrong with either player. I do like the fit and finish better on the PIO as well but that's a personal choice.



I'm getting that these players are virtually a coin flip depending on your needs.


Sony +'s for me:

1. Wi-Fi - don't need streaming, but FW updates via wifi are nice. Don't have Ethernet where this player will be currently

2. Coax out. I know it's small, but coax out sounds better to me than TOS. And I will be going HDMI to TV and digital to receiver.

3. 5 year warranty

4. Price

5. Marvell video chip


Pioneer +'s for me:

1. Build

2. More video adjustments.

3. Better sound? Subjective, but nearly every review mentions this as a plus for the Pio

4. The receiver I like is the Pio Elite VSX-21 (now the 32) and it would be a good match.


Heads = Pio

Tails = Sony


LMAO!!


----------



## CruelInventions




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meli* /forum/post/18887165
> 
> 
> I'm looking at players, and after just a little research last night, I'm leaning toward the Panasonic BD65. If anyone has any comments, I'd welcome them.



Based upon your criteria, yes, the BD65 is a very reasonable choice.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyinfrisco* /forum/post/18887173
> 
> 
> I've seen the BD65 next to the Sony BDP-360, and it's no contest in PQ with BD and SD the Panny is hands down superior! I would buy this BDP again. Hope that helps.



Consensus is pretty much across the board that all blu ray players will output the same picture when playing bluray discs. Sounds like there was a setting issue with the Sony or if compared in store, perhaps they were using the wrong cable. I've seen that a number of times.


----------



## HTSteve

I appreciate the feedback. After some research and the comments, it looks like the BD65 is the way to go. It appears to have fewer bugs than most of the other players. The bummer is that HHGregg price is not that good, so I will have to pay an extra $70 to go with the Panasonic,as they are giving me $110 credit for the Samsung 5500 per the Costco deal.


I would love the Pioneer 320, but that is not an option for this deal.


Maybe I can find a different way to lower the price, but I don't want to push it. I am getting a killer deal.


The Samsung TV has netflix streaming, so I can use that instead of Panasonics GUI.


Now, I need to find a good, family friendly remote.... Off to the remote forum.


----------



## MyTMouse

I could really use some opinions here. If you could choose just one of the following Blu Ray players (with DVD upconversion quality a BIG factor) which would it be? These are all around the same price for me and having lots of extra features (streaming, etc.) is not very usefull...just video quality.


Panasonic DMP-BD65


Samsung BD-C6500


LG BD570C


Pioneer BDP-320


I know Panasonic has done a good job with their upconverting in the past and Samsung as well but I hear Samsung has reliability problems. I hear some great things about the new LG models but I know nothing else about them other than lots of extra features...I know next to nothing about the Pioneer.


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyinfrisco* /forum/post/18887219
> 
> 
> I'm getting that these players are virtually a coin flip depending on your needs.
> 
> 
> Sony +'s for me:
> 
> 1. Wi-Fi - don't need streaming, but FW updates via wifi are nice. Don't have Ethernet where this player will be currently
> 
> 2. Coax out. I know it's small, but coax out sounds better to me than TOS. And I will be going HDMI to TV and digital to receiver.
> 
> 3. 5 year warranty
> 
> 4. Price
> 
> 5. Marvell video chip
> 
> 
> Pioneer +'s for me:
> 
> 1. Build
> 
> 2. More video adjustments.
> 
> 3. Better sound? Subjective, but nearly every review mentions this as a plus for the Pio
> 
> 4. The receiver I like is the Pio Elite VSX-21 (now the 32) and it would be a good match.
> 
> 
> Heads = Pio
> 
> Tails = Sony
> 
> 
> LMAO!!



Great break down !! I agree at every level and still even enjoying my elite 94 AVR although its a few years old it still provides me with everything I need and want! Really loving my Pio 320 and Elite 23fd also. What great players that replaced my 2 Sony 550's that I still have but resting in peace in a spare room ; )


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTSteve* /forum/post/18887421
> 
> 
> Now, I need to find a good, family friendly remote.... Off to the remote forum.



Take a look at Harmony. They're easy to configure and even easier to use. The family loves it.


----------



## hydrogin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MyTMouse* /forum/post/18887840
> 
> 
> I could really use some opinions here. If you could choose just one of the following Blu Ray players (with DVD upconversion quality a BIG factor) which would it be? These are all around the same price for me and having lots of extra features (streaming, etc.) is not very usefull...just video quality.
> 
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BD65
> 
> 
> Samsung BD-C6500
> 
> 
> LG BD570C
> 
> 
> Pioneer BDP-320
> 
> 
> I know Panasonic has done a good job with their upconverting in the past and Samsung as well but I hear Samsung has reliability problems. I hear some great things about the new LG models but I know nothing else about them other than lots of extra features...I know next to nothing about the Pioneer.



Winston also likes Panny's DVD upscaling:

http://winstonsreviews.com/?p=157 


But I've read in the Panny owners threads the BD65/85 run a bit warm.


I'm considering the LG BD570 mostly for its networking and internet features. Not a purist approach, I know







The one thing that made me favor the 570 over similarly priced sub $200 players is it supports CIFS/SMB networking so I can use it to easily access all the media on my home network - no need to fool around with DLNA (many seem to be having problems with DLNA in the Sony and Samsung threads). Plus LG has all their features out of the box whereas others like Sony are giving customers rain-checks for future firmware releases (although they did release a FW upgrade to provide DLNA last month - but users are having buggy experiences).


Of course, if you don't care about all the non-traditional features, and only about core functions, your decision will be simpler.


----------



## hydrogin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/18888211
> 
> 
> Take a look at Harmony. They're easy to configure and even easier to use. The family loves it.



Amazon and Fry's recently had a great deal on the Harmony 700 ($70 after rebate).


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/18888211
> 
> 
> Take a look at Harmony. They're easy to configure and even easier to use. The family loves it.



X2 Harmony FTW Loving my Harmony one !


----------



## gwsat

I agree that Harmony remotes are great. Also, they provide great value. I have been using them since 2004 and wouldn't be without one.


----------



## JoeG44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MyTMouse* /forum/post/18887840
> 
> 
> I could really use some opinions here. If you could choose just one of the following Blu Ray players (with DVD upconversion quality a BIG factor) which would it be? These are all around the same price for me and having lots of extra features (streaming, etc.) is not very usefull...just video quality.
> 
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BD65
> 
> 
> Samsung BD-C6500
> 
> 
> LG BD570C
> 
> 
> Pioneer BDP-320
> 
> 
> I know Panasonic has done a good job with their upconverting in the past and Samsung as well but I hear Samsung has reliability problems. I hear some great things about the new LG models but I know nothing else about them other than lots of extra features...I know next to nothing about the Pioneer.



If SD upscaling is a primary concern as it was for me then get the Samsung BD-C6900 - the SD upscaling rivals the Oppo-83! See this months review in Home Theater Magazine. I've played a few SDs and the picture is first-class.


Per HTMag:


Performance 5 stars

Features 5 stars

Ergonomics 4.5 stars

Value 4.5 stars


Scaling Excellent (I've only seen players with the ABT2010 get this rating[emphasis mine])....


Here's a snippet ..."It features reference quality DVD upconversion...From a cold start, the player arrives at the main menu in 9 seconds...I used the player continuously for weeks in my system, and its performance never left me wanting for my reference Oppo-83" HTM


----------



## MyTMouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeG44* /forum/post/18888475
> 
> 
> If SD upscaling is a primary concern as it was for me then get the Samsung BD-C6900 - the SD upscaling rivals the Oppo-83! See this months review in Home Theater Magazine. I've played a few SDs and the picture is first-class.
> 
> 
> Per HTMag:
> 
> 
> Performance 5 stars
> 
> Features 5 stars
> 
> Ergonomics 4.5 stars
> 
> Value 4.5 stars
> 
> 
> Scaling Excellent (I've only seen players with the ABT2010 get this rating[emphasis mine])....
> 
> 
> Here's a snippet ..."It features reference quality DVD upconversion...From a cold start, the player arrives at the main menu in 9 seconds...I used the player continuously for weeks in my system, and its performance never left me wanting for my reference Oppo-83" HTM



I have that issue right in front of me as I type this...


Problem I have with a Blu Ray player that expensive is that I have no 3D-capable display and nor will I for at least a few years...and by that time (if 3D takes) there will be much better players out.


It seems to be a decent suggestion but if I was going to spend that much of a premium over the other players I listed then I might as well get the Oppo BDP-83 which trounces just about everything and gains me DVD-A /SACD support as well.


----------



## zoro

I prefer USB drive be formated to NTFS or HFSA.


I have read contradictory opinions re LG BD 390, but want to be sure.


Which cheapest player will fit the bill.


PS: I do have Ps3 Slim also, and XBOX 360 Elite.


----------



## phreaky_d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phreaky_d* /forum/post/18884443
> 
> 
> Here's my situation...I currently have an old Sharp Aquos LC-37G4U, and I may be upgrading to either a Samsung UN55C8000 or Sony KDL-55HX800 within the next few months. I currently have an old Denon DVD-2200, but the time has come to upgrade my player, and I have narrowed my next choice down to these two models. Of course, I want outstanding PQ and audio, although I would definitely choose better PQ over audio (since I have an old Onkyo HTiB and would just use an optical audio cable for my surround sound and don't really care about DVD-A or SACD).
> 
> 
> Here's my question...I want the best upconverting player possible, and I'm wondering whether the Denon DVD-5910/5910CI is any better than the Oppo BDP-83 as far as upconverting standard DVDs to 720p/1080p. I ran a search on these two models and couldn't find a direct comparison. I have seen rave reviews for both models, but the Oppo would be cheaper AND would come with Blu-Ray. Has anyone done a side-by-side comparison of these two models? Have any of you owned both and can you comment on which handles upconversion better? I am also looking at the new Samsung 3D Blu-Ray player, but I imagine it wouldn't handle upconverting nearly as well as the Oppo and Denon. Any help or advice would be GREATLY appreciated!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/18884542
> 
> 
> stay away from samsung. they are horrible. I own the oppo 83 and its a fine player. I never owned the denon. I cannt compare. I would go with the oppo.
> 
> 
> Jacob





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18884580
> 
> 
> Why would you want to upgrade your DVD player to another DVD player?
> 
> 
> Go BluRay.
> 
> 
> And if you don't need the universal aspects of the Oppo, there's no real reason to get it, especially with a 37" display. Even with a 55" display, unless you're sitting 7' or closer, you don't need the very best upconversion, as you won't see it anyway.



I appreciate the input, guys! Stew, to answer your question, the only reason I'd go from the older Denon to the 5910/5910CI is purely for the upscaling capabilities. And yeah, I'd also be sitting about 5 to 6 feet away from the TV. Thanks for your help! I'm leaning towards the Oppo, but now I've read that the Sammy 6900 3D player seems to have almost as good upconversion as the Oppo! Man, this decision is tough...


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MyTMouse* /forum/post/18888731
> 
> 
> 
> Problem I have with a Blu Ray player that expensive



Don't just focus on the MSRP in magazines (unless you're talking about the Oppo which only sells for MSRP). The C6900 was on sale earlier this week for $220.


----------



## JoeG44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MyTMouse* /forum/post/18888731
> 
> 
> I have that issue right in front of me as I type this...
> 
> 
> Problem I have with a Blu Ray player that expensive is that I have no 3D-capable display and nor will I for at least a few years...and by that time (if 3D takes) there will be much better players out.
> 
> 
> It seems to be a decent suggestion but if I was going to spend that much of a premium over the other players I listed then I might as well get the Oppo BDP-83 which trounces just about everything and gains me DVD-A /SACD support as well.




I don't use the 3D as well -- however, the SD upscaling & the streaming capability (not in the Oppo) was the seller for me. C6900 can be gotten for just about $200 online and $299 at some brick & mortar stores. The Oppo is still remains at $500!


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeG44* /forum/post/18889459
> 
> 
> I don't use the 3D as well -- however, the SD upscaling & the streaming capability (not in the Oppo) was the seller for me. C6900 can be gotten for just about $200 online and $299 at some brick & mortar stores. The Oppo is still remains at $500!



and probably always will be 500 lol I dont think they ever drop there prices at least i've never saw it .


----------



## Stew4msu

Nope, they don't.


----------



## MyTMouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeG44* /forum/post/18889459
> 
> 
> I don't use the 3D as well -- however, the SD upscaling & the streaming capability (not in the Oppo) was the seller for me. C6900 can be gotten for just about $200 online and $299 at some brick & mortar stores. The Oppo is still remains at $500!



Well I should have said I live in Canukistan (Canada) and the Samsung C6900 is still $400 everywhere here. We don't get sales or deals hardly ever here...and 75% or places in the US won't ship here and if they do, it costs a fortune (but I can ship to the US fairly cheaply) and the warranty won't be honored.


I can get the Oppo for $499 versus the Samsung for $399. I don't care about the streaming at all because things like Netflix don't work in Canada either and I don't really have anything on my computer that needs to be streamed.


The other players I listed I can get from around $149-199.


To give you an example...a 54" Plasma TV I wanted sells for around $1500US..that same TV sells in Canada everywhere for $2200. With the exchange rate it should be $1549, so with the extra shipping cost it should be about $1600...$600 premium for nothing


----------



## CruelInventions




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18889551
> 
> 
> Nope, they don't.



While not via their site (nor thru Amazon), but perhaps nearing the end of a model run, or if they have too much inventory as they approach a model line-up change, they might.. _just might_... lower prices and dump a model off to some other reseller.


For example, I purchased a new Oppo 981 model exactly two years ago from woot.com for $102 delivered. Ended up (lightly) using it for about 18 months and resold it for almost twice the amount I paid.


That might just have been a once in a lifetime Oppo deal, however.


----------



## pjones0404

Hey guys, I am finally in the market for a BDP. Was curious what was out there on the cheap. lol.


I am looking for a player that is inexpensive. Closest to $100 as I can get. I am no interested in streaming since I have my xbox 360 for netflix and a pc connected for pandora. I would like it to have good DVD upscaling as well as fast loading. My receiver decodes all formats so that is not an issue either. I have seen the sony360 and was curious if this was about the best I can get for the price range.


Thanks.


----------



## Hystoryan

Sorry for the re-post, but I couldn't find any responses to this simple (stupid?) query of a few days ago:


Stupid question: trying to decide between the Panasonic BD65 and BD85. I already have my Panasonic HDTV connected to the internet (via ethernet cable) to get Viera Cast. Am I ok with the 65? I.e., if the Blu Ray player is connected to the TV and the TV is connected to the internet, I'm cool (don't need wireless)?


Thanks.


----------



## hydrogin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hystoryan* /forum/post/18893107
> 
> 
> Stupid question: trying to decide between the Panasonic BD65 and BD85. I already have my Panasonic HDTV connected to the internet (via ethernet cable) to get Viera Cast. Am I ok with the 65? I.e., if the Blu Ray player is connected to the TV and the TV is connected to the internet, I'm cool (don't need wireless)?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I own a Panny G20 plasma so am sympathetic










Unfortunately, your BDP won't be able to access the internet by virtue of being connected to the TV. You'll still want your BDP to have its own ethernet connection so it can get firmware updates and run all its own internet applications (some of which may be the same as what your TV supports, some of which may be different).


Options include:


1. Just use the one cable you've got and plug it into whichever device you want to use the internet realizing only one will be able to reach the internet at a time. This is the poor-man's approach.


2. Buy a wired 4 or 8-port switch. Connect your existing cable into one port and then get two more cables to connect the TV and BDP to two ports in the switch. Now the TV and BDP will share the connection with no problems. I'm using this 10/100/1000 Mbps switch, its very easy to use:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16833127083 


If you want to save a little money, a 10/100 Mbps version exists:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16833127085 


The switch is very small and you can place it near your TV and BDP for convenience.


3. If you have a wireless router or bridge already running in the house, you can get the BD85 which comes with a wireless adapter. Or you can get any wireless-ready BDP and then buy a compatible USB wireless adapter, but this is often a pricey way to go with few choices of adapters.


If you already have an ethernet cable running to your TV, I'd go with option 2 - that's what I'm doing.


As for BD65 vs BD85, the American review sites seem to focus more on features and less on video/audio quality. If you want info on the latter, I recommend:

http://whathifi.com/Reviews/Home-cin...ayers-Reviews/ 


They review lots of different BDP players, especially in the more affordable price ranges. They also have a "Best Buys" list:

http://www.whathifi.com/BestBuys/Blu...u-ray-players/ 


Note the BD85 is included in the top picks. Check out their review of the BD65 too, they thought the image quality wasn't as good as the BD85's.


Even though I have a Panny plasma, I decided to go with the Sony BDP-S470, which is also in the Best Buys list (they're around $148 via Bing cashback). The BD85 costs more because it comes with a wifi adapter and analog outputs, none of which I need.


Good luck!


----------



## danger_boy_13

Ok, I have narrowed down to the Panasonic BD65 and the Sony S370. Pros/cons for each? Other suggestions? Going into an LG LCD (42", 1080p), no audio system right now.


----------



## scottyinfrisco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danger_boy_13* /forum/post/18895862
> 
> 
> Ok, I have narrowed down to the Panasonic BD65 and the Sony S370. Pros/cons for each? Other suggestions? Going into an LG LCD (42", 1080p), no audio system right now.



IMO the Panny has better SD play back. BD and AQ are fairly equal. The Sony has a better GUI and and offers more in streaming options. So, based on your needs they are both good. I personally own the BD65.


----------



## zoro

I am desperately trying to find a low cost player that I can use usb port for my ntfs hard drive to play mkv files with dts or high def audio. wifi or not, not big deal.


One of new LG or samsung 6500 or 5500 will do.

please advise asap.

thanks


----------



## hydrogin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoro* /forum/post/18897034
> 
> 
> I am desperately trying to find a low cost player that I can use usb port for my ntfs hard drive to play mkv files with dts or high def audio. wifi or not, not big deal.
> 
> 
> One of new LG or samsung 6500 or 5500 will do.
> 
> please advise asap.
> 
> thanks



I believe the LG 570 & 590 will support NTFS and *think* they will decode MKV files. You should head over to the owners thread to ask. The 570 was going for around $160 via Bing Cashback this weekend.


The LG's also support Windows shares networking so if you have a home LAN, you don't need to use an external drive.


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hydrogin* /forum/post/18897064
> 
> 
> I believe the LG 570 & 590 will support NTFS and *think* they will decode MKV files. You should head over to the owners thread to ask. The 570 was going for around $160 via Bing Cashback this weekend.
> 
> 
> The LG's also support Windows shares networking so if you have a home LAN, you don't need to use an external drive.



Thanks ! I have been in owner thread. I did not receive any definitive answers yet.


I hope these players decode or pass through DTS, TURE HD or DTS HDM audios too?


590 I guess has 250 GB hard drive built in though?


Re Bing, I thought they discontinued their services on July 4th? Where was $160 price?


----------



## hydrogin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoro* /forum/post/18897121
> 
> 
> Thanks ! I have been in owner thread. I did not receive any definitive answers yet.
> 
> 
> I hope these players decode or pass through DTS, TURE HD or DTS HDM audios too?
> 
> 
> 590 I guess has 250 GB hard drive built in though?
> 
> 
> Re Bing, I thought they discontinued their services on July 4th? Where was $160 price?



Most of these players will bitstream to your receiver, but its always a good idea to download the owners manual to confirm. I'm sure those codecs will be supported, they are the big 4!

http://www.lg.com/us/support/product...roduct-profile 


That's actually July 31 for end of Bing Cashback. You need to try lots of different search keywords to find the best deals in Bing. I think it was TigerDirect/CompUSA/CircuitCity that had that price last weekend (they're all the same company now). Remember, you need to use Bing's search engine to see the price after cashback. It won't be reflected at the actual supplier's website. I almost bought the LG 570










Yep, LG 590 has an internal HDD.


----------



## tomee

can anyone tell me if they've seen a difference between and entry level players and a mid-high end player?

or are you just paying for features?


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hydrogin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Most of these players will bitstream to your receiver, but its always a good idea to download the owners manual to confirm. I'm sure those codecs will be supported, they are the big 4!
> 
> http://www.lg.com/us/support/product...roduct-profile
> 
> 
> That's actually July 31 for end of Bing Cashback. You need to try lots of different search keywords to find the best deals in Bing. I think it was TigerDirect/CompUSA/CircuitCity that had that price last weekend (they're all the same company now). Remember, you need to use Bing's search engine to see the price after cashback. It won't be reflected at the actual supplier's website. I almost bought the LG 570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, LG 590 has an internal HDD.



Thanks for your kind answer!


Mkv , high def audio files are imp for me from USB media storage, ntfs preferably.


I already own a ps3' so wireless etc, no big deal.


I saw lg bd 550' how does that differ from 570, and if will fit the buck, whatever I am trying to achieve here. I would also like region free SD DVD capability too, and have been looking at samsung 5500 too?


Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tomee* /forum/post/18897954
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me if they've seen a difference between and entry level players and a mid-high end player?
> 
> or are you just paying for features?



You mean difference in image quality? The general forum consensus is that all BR players produce similar images from BR sources, although DVD performance is more variable.


Beyond that are the other features. Very expensive players are for the audiophile market, for which there is no upper limit on price.


-Bill


----------



## scottyinfrisco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tomee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me if they've seen a difference between and entry level players and a mid-high end player?
> 
> or are you just paying for features?



The players that are available now under $200 really makes this an easy question. Because for right at that amount there is a group of tremendous choices. Not a loser among them.


If you read the $78 BDP thread you'll also read good things. BD play back is good to great on most of these units. It's when you get to your personal needs or preferences that narrows the field. So, in answer to your question, yes you are paying for features.


----------



## Uziel

I am looking for a player for my 768p bedroom TV.

Three criteria:

cheap as possible without being a no name brand

netflix streaming

wireless, or will work with my now unused 360 wireless adapter


Any ideas?


----------



## hydrogin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Uziel* /forum/post/18903278
> 
> 
> I am looking for a player for my 768p bedroom TV.
> 
> Three criteria:
> 
> cheap as possible without being a no name brand
> 
> netflix streaming
> 
> wireless, or will work with my now unused 360 wireless adapter
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



This will give you an idea of what the current budget models are to look at:

http://winstonsreviews.com/?p=157 


Each model usually has siblings that add a few features like analog outputs, built-in wifi (as opposed to wifi-ready), an internal HDD, etc.


You can then check out some of the owners threads once you see a model that seems like it fits your needs. Based on what I've read, they all seem to do OK on BD playback. Where they seem to differ is in terms of bugginess is in internet/LAN features.


Use Amazon.com and Bing to get an idea of street prices (Bing cashback ends on 7/31) and don't forget about Costco. You're going to pay a premium to get wireless (BD players can be picky about which dongles they work with so consider using a wireless bridge). I know the Panny BD85 comes with wifi out of the box, not sure which Samsung, LG, and Sony units have wifi.


----------



## Tracie

Hello,

I'm trying to figure out which player to buy. I'm looking at either the Samsung BD-C6900 or the Panasonic DMP-BD85K. I require multi channel analog outs, & these 2 seem to be among the best that have that feature.


Here's my question: can you use an external hard drive & watch video or dvd files that are stored on it? Will either one do that? I'm not interested in streaming from another pc or server on the network, I'd much prefer to use attached storage if possible. Right now I've got my dvds ripped to folder structure (.ifo/.bup/.vob), but could re-encode or re-rip if either of these will work with a different format.


Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## BHW

What BD player is going to come close to an XBOX 360 in upconverting DVDs? My kids have a ton of animated Pixar type movies on DVD that I am not going to "upgrade" to BluRay discs. But I'm not content to downgrade so severely in quality either.


I just bought an LG BD370 and it looks horrible on my 720p Samsung plasma. I compared the same scenes back to back against the 360 and the 360 wins hands down. Is there a


----------



## hydrogin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHW* /forum/post/18907390
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to find a review source that tells detailed information on DVD playback quality.



See the link 2 posts above yours!


To read details of each review, poke around in Winston's website, they're all there.


----------



## ajl

What is the best Blu-ray player with internet features/applications? Pandora, Netflix, etc.


----------



## kiko1

Well im looking for a blu-ray player with top notch picture and sound. I currently have a ps3 40 gig which i will still keep just looking to get the best picture out of what movies i own blu-ray and dvd. I would also like to here my surround sound at its full potential scs-01 and pb12nsd. Streaming is not that important since i have a ps3 and xbox 360. Im looking at the oppo bdp 83 se especially due to reviews and the fact its region free since i buy a lot of asian films. Is there any others brands worth considering that's a step above the ps3 visually and on par with oppo thanks.


----------



## juanchibiris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kiko1* /forum/post/18912610
> 
> 
> Well im looking for a blu-ray player with top notch picture and sound. I currently have a ps3 40 gig which i will still keep just looking to get the best picture out of what movies i own blu-ray and dvd. I would also like to here my surround sound at its full potential scs-01 and pb12nsd. Streaming is not that important since i have a ps3 and xbox 360. Im looking at the oppo bdp 83 se especially due to reviews and the fact its region free since i buy a lot of asian films. Is there any others brands worth considering that's a step above the ps3 visually and on par with oppo thanks.



The BDP-83SE by itself is not region free, you need to do a mod for that, so if you are only going to use the HDMI output i recomend you the BDP-83 or maybe one of the just about to release Denon players, it seems very good.


----------



## kiko1

which denon models


----------



## BHW

I returned the LG 370 to the store and exchanged it for a Panasonic BD65. It looks way better with a BluRay and 10x better with a DVD. I think the LG was "broken", I've never seen ANY DVD player look as bad as that one did.


----------



## JoeG44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHW* /forum/post/18907390
> 
> 
> What BD player is going to come close to an XBOX 360 in upconverting DVDs? My kids have a ton of animated Pixar type movies on DVD that I am not going to "upgrade" to BluRay discs. But I'm not content to downgrade so severely in quality either.
> 
> 
> I just bought an LG BD370 and it looks horrible on my 720p Samsung plasma. I compared the same scenes back to back against the 360 and the 360 wins hands down. Is there a


----------



## pjones0404

I am currently looking to get a BDP in the $200 range. Currently I am stuck between the Pioneer 320, the Sony 1000ES, and maybe the sony 470. I like the fact that the 470 has SACD but i am not sure how much I would actually use it.


I like the DVD upscale of the 320 and the 1000es. I am not worried about streaming features at all. What do you guys think is the best choice for PQ/AQ in the $200 range.


----------



## isk79

hey folks - I'm finally moving into the HD arena!










So I'm the market for a BDP. Here's a few requirements that I have:


1. Definitely good HD and SD performance - SD performace is kinda important since I'm sure I'll be watching DVDs for some time to come.

2. Quick load times

3. Access to Netflix + other internet apps

4. Ability to access media over the home network would be a great plus

5. Wireless is important - I don't think I can drag a CAT cable from where my router sits to the player.


I don't care about 3D at all.


I've done a bit of research lurking around the forums here and looking at various reviews and I'm zeroing on the Panasonic BD85. You guys think that would meet my needs above? If there are other players that I should consider, please feel free to shout out. I've heard the Pioneer 320 and the pioneer elite 23fd are awesome players too but from what I can tell neither of these are wireless capable which is kind of important for me since I need internet apps and that too wirelessly.


Also, does it matter what TV/receiver I end up with? I've not really zeroed in on those yet since those usually take more time







I'm assuming I can get the BD player independently of these other pieces.


Suggestions/comments much appreciated!


----------



## khollister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isk79* /forum/post/18920006
> 
> 
> hey folks - I'm finally moving into the HD arena!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm the market for a BDP. Here's a few requirements that I have:
> 
> 
> 1. Definitely good HD and SD performance - SD performace is kinda important since I'm sure I'll be watching DVDs for some time to come.
> 
> 2. Quick load times
> 
> 3. Access to Netflix + other internet apps
> 
> 4. Ability to access media over the home network would be a great plus
> 
> 5. Wireless is important - I don't think I can drag a CAT cable from where my router sits to the player.
> 
> 
> I don't care about 3D at all.
> 
> 
> I've done a bit of research lurking around the forums here and looking at various reviews and I'm zeroing on the Panasonic BD85. You guys think that would meet my needs above? If there are other players that I should consider, please feel free to shout out. I've heard the Pioneer 320 and the pioneer elite 23fd are awesome players too but from what I can tell neither of these are wireless capable which is kind of important for me since I need internet apps and that too wirelessly.
> 
> 
> Also, does it matter what TV/receiver I end up with? I've not really zeroed in on those yet since those usually take more time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming I can get the BD player independently of these other pieces.
> 
> 
> Suggestions/comments much appreciated!



Not sure where you are on price, but my no holds barred recommendation is:


Oppo BDP-83 and a Roku ($100) for wireless access to Netflix, Amazon, etc.


If the Oppo is too expensive, the BDP-80 (not quite as good upscaling) or the Pioneer 320 (not super fast loading) would be my next choice. If you have to have an all in one solution, the Panasonic 85 is probably as good as anything. I would avoid the Sony's if SD performance is important, and the Samsungs and LG's seem to suffer from an above average rate of compatibility issues.


----------



## DVDFreaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khollister* /forum/post/18920059
> 
> 
> Not sure where you are on price, but my no holds barred recommendation is:
> 
> 
> Oppo BDP-83 and a Roku ($100) for wireless access to Netflix, Amazon, etc.
> 
> 
> If the Oppo is too expensive, the BDP-80 (not quite as good upscaling) or the Pioneer 320 (not super fast loading) would be my next choice. If you have to have an all in one solution, the Panasonic 85 is probably as good as anything. I would avoid the Sony's if SD performance is important, and the Samsungs and LG's seem to suffer from an above average rate of compatibility issues.



Hmm, what? Sony's ES1000 has very good SD performance!


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khollister* /forum/post/18920059
> 
> 
> Not sure where you are on price, but my no holds barred recommendation is:
> 
> 
> Oppo BDP-83 and a Roku ($100) for wireless access to Netflix, Amazon, etc.



Can either of those do this?


"4. Ability to access media over the home network would be a great plus"


----------



## isk79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khollister* /forum/post/18920059
> 
> 
> Not sure where you are on price, but my no holds barred recommendation is:
> 
> 
> Oppo BDP-83 and a Roku ($100) for wireless access to Netflix, Amazon, etc.
> 
> 
> If the Oppo is too expensive, the BDP-80 (not quite as good upscaling) or the Pioneer 320 (not super fast loading) would be my next choice. If you have to have an all in one solution, the Panasonic 85 is probably as good as anything. I would avoid the Sony's if SD performance is important, and the Samsungs and LG's seem to suffer from an above average rate of compatibility issues.



Thanks, khollister. Sorry - forgot to put the price (around $200) in the message although I had it in the subject line










So yeah - the Oppo is kinda out of my budget










So it sounds like the Panasonic BD85 is a good choice. Does it cover *all* (1 through 5) of my requirements?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18920310
> 
> 
> Can either of those do this?
> 
> 
> "4. Ability to access media over the home network would be a great plus"



Oppo yes. Roku not yet.


----------



## JoeG44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isk79* /forum/post/18920006
> 
> 
> hey folks - I'm finally moving into the HD arena!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm the market for a BDP. Here's a few requirements that I have:
> 
> 
> 1. Definitely good HD and SD performance - SD performace is kinda important since I'm sure I'll be watching DVDs for some time to come.
> 
> 2. Quick load times
> 
> 3. Access to Netflix + other internet apps
> 
> 4. Ability to access media over the home network would be a great plus
> 
> 5. Wireless is important - I don't think I can drag a CAT cable from where my router sits to the player.
> 
> 
> I don't care about 3D at all.
> 
> 
> I've done a bit of research lurking around the forums here and looking at various reviews and I'm zeroing on the Panasonic BD85. You guys think that would meet my needs above? If there are other players that I should consider, please feel free to shout out. I've heard the Pioneer 320 and the pioneer elite 23fd are awesome players too but from what I can tell neither of these are wireless capable which is kind of important for me since I need internet apps and that too wirelessly.
> 
> 
> Also, does it matter what TV/receiver I end up with? I've not really zeroed in on those yet since those usually take more time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming I can get the BD player independently of these other pieces.
> 
> 
> Suggestions/comments much appreciated!



Samsung BD-C6900


1) Cat quick loading of DVDs

2) Stellar SD upscaling rivaling the Oppo-83

3) Streaming capability with Cinemanow, NetFlix, Blockbuster & Vudu + various apps

4) Wireless and Wired Ethernet


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isk79* /forum/post/18920369
> 
> 
> Thanks, khollister. Sorry - forgot to put the price (around $200) in the message although I had it in the subject line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah - the Oppo is kinda out of my budget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it sounds like the Panasonic BD85 is a good choice. Does it cover *all* (1 through 5) of my requirements?



Won't do 4 unless you are outside North America.
_4. *Ability to access media over the home network* would be a great plus_


----------



## pjones0404




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjones0404* /forum/post/18919760
> 
> 
> I am currently looking to get a BDP in the $200 range. Currently I am stuck between the Pioneer 320, the Sony 1000ES, and maybe the sony 470. I like the fact that the 470 has SACD but i am not sure how much I would actually use it.
> 
> 
> I like the DVD upscale of the 320 and the 1000es. I am not worried about streaming features at all. What do you guys think is the best choice for PQ/AQ in the $200 range.



Bump to get this on the new page.


----------



## cyde

Hello,

This is my first post. I've recently upgraded my home theater system and my last peice will be a BD player. I've skimmed over this thread and see the Panasonic players getting the most recommendations. My current equipment is:


65" WD-65C9 DLP 1080p HDTV

Onkyo TX NR708 AVR

Polk Monitor Series 5.1 speaker set.


My receiver will be networked, although this will be my first time using a networked device with my entertainment center and I'm not sure of all its capable of. Because of this, I'm not sure what features I'd need on my BD player which I also see can be networked. I would like to avoid redundant features between the AVR and the BD player. I would also like to future proof my components. The most I'd like to spend on the BD player is $300, but I'm willing to go higher for future proofing (for the time being, I know there's no such thing as total future proofing) and feature set. I will continue to research, but I'm interested in what people here would recommend. I have been looking at the LG models, but since I see the Pano's getting recommended here too, I've begun looking at them.


Thanks!


----------



## scottyinfrisco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjones0404* /forum/post/18919760
> 
> 
> I am currently looking to get a BDP in the $200 range. Currently I am stuck between the Pioneer 320, the Sony 1000ES, and maybe the sony 470. I like the fact that the 470 has SACD but i am not sure how much I would actually use it.
> 
> 
> I like the DVD upscale of the 320 and the 1000es. I am not worried about streaming features at all. What do you guys think is the best choice for PQ/AQ in the $200 range.



I was in the same boat as you. I went with the Sony because of price, availability, warranty, wifi, and coax out. It supposed to be faster loading, but I haven't received mine as yet. In the store it was hard to really tell. I could see no difference in BD playback, a little in SD playback. The Pio was better. AQ sounded very close. I'd give the edge slightly to the Pio. Go by your needs, they are both incredible for these prices.


----------



## pjones0404

Thanks for the info. The pio is a little cheaper but it is an open box compared to new for the Sony. Decisions decisions.


----------



## hydrogin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjones0404* /forum/post/18919760
> 
> 
> I am currently looking to get a BDP in the $200 range. Currently I am stuck between the Pioneer 320, the Sony 1000ES, and maybe the sony 470. I like the fact that the 470 has SACD but i am not sure how much I would actually use it.
> 
> 
> I like the DVD upscale of the 320 and the 1000es. I am not worried about streaming features at all. What do you guys think is the best choice for PQ/AQ in the $200 range.



I mentioned in the S370/S470 thread that I just received an S470. The first thing I noticed is the transport drive system is too loud for me. I can hear the drive whizzing/spinning/humming along while watching the Planet Earth BD. This is in an open rack that's 14-feet from the couch.


The S470 also makes some rather loud "clunking" noises when first loading a disc, but I could live with that if it were the only issue.


Today I found similar feedback on the S470 @amazon.com comments and @AVS so probably aren't imagining this.


In contrast, I'm borrowing a friend's LG BD550. Its drive is very quiet in comparison and inaudible during disc playback.


If you care about music, the LG and Sony both sound noticeably different to me - although at this time, I can't quantify the differences yet. I think the audio from my 10-year old Sony CD player is more detailed (I can hear the bass frets buzz clearer in Diana Krall's 'Gee Baby, Ain't I good to you') but it may just be because I'm accustomed to it.


----------



## pjones0404

Thanks for the info on the loud 470. The SACD is interesting but I don't own any at this time so I would have to buy some as well. In all honesty I think it is either down to the poi 320 or the Sony 1000. If I don't get either of these then I will go as cheap as possible.


----------



## scottyinfrisco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjones0404* /forum/post/18921186
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info on the loud 470. The SACD is interesting but I don't own any at this time so I would have to buy some as well. In all honesty I think it is either down to the poi 320 or the Sony 1000. If I don't get either of these then I will go as cheap as possible.




There is info on the Sony in the special deals sticky


----------



## Kage

I'm looking at getting a blu-ray player for the bedroom. I recently returned my second Panasonic DMP-BD65 because I noticed light level fluctuation on dvds and blurays and Netflix streaming does not hold the HD signal while my Xbox 360 Slim can. My first DMP-BD65 also had the same problems. I'm now considering the LG BD570 and the Sony BDP-S1000ES. Here is my criteria for the bedroom blu-ray player:

1. Netflix streaming would be nice but not important because I have the Xbox 360 that does it.

2. DVD upscaling should be decent.

3. Wireless connection is ok.

4. Decent loading and boot up times.

5. Under $200.


----------



## zoro

I got a samsung 5500 from costco.


Firmware update, samsung website does not recagonise my player lol.


I can use MKV/HIGH DEF audio , DTS too, down mixed from NTFS hard drive but ts, m2ts is no go! Any advise ???


----------



## PathofNeo

Bumping this to hear if any of the new 3-d blu-ray players will offer frame interpolation. They should output 120hz so doesn't this mean they will interpolate on a non-120hz set?


I'm aware that now you can use AVISynth on a PC for frame interpolation, so I know a htpc can offer this for plasmas (which look fantastic). It seems that standalones should be able to offer this.


----------



## m.bob

I could use a little help making my final decision. I need a Blu Ray player that transcodes Dolby True HD and DTS HD to add onto my old Marantz AV9000 5.1 preamp via analog in. I tried using a different preamp to decode there via hdmi but with the budget I have and my love for my exisiting system I decided to look into a new bluray player instead. So my priorities are analog audio out and best picture bang for the buck. 3D is not needed as I am feeding a 1080p front projector that does not support it and have no plans to change that.



I have reduced my list to 3 players.


Marantz BD7004 - $399 Amazon free shipping for me.

I read the DACs on this would be perfect for what I need and it has the best warranty (3 year). I eliminated the Denon version since my entire rack is Marantz components and the differences seem cosmetic.



Oppo BDP-83 $499

Seems to be the popular pick everywhere. I read it has much better speed, slightly better video but slightly drops down for my analog audio needs and has less warranty for more money.



LG BD590

I read the least about this one but am interested since it offers wireless connectivity and netflix. Truth be told my theater also has an htpc I use netflix on so this is not vital but it is tempting. I would like some more info on the DACs it uses to see if I could compare it with the Marantz.




So I am leaning towards the Marantz. Any thoughts out there?


----------



## RLHornbeck

I need help finding a basic player to add to a whole house distribution system. The main thing needed for this setup up is output on all outputs at the same time. It will reside in the family room and connect to that system via HDMI. At the same time it will be linked to the audio video distribution system via component video, composite video, stereo audio, and coaxial digital audio.


I do not need any streaming capability as I have a Roku. I want something that just works well, is reliable, and inexpensive (sub 200).


Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *m.bob* /forum/post/18923240
> 
> 
> I could use a little help making my final decision. I need a Blu Ray player that transcodes Dolby True HD and DTS HD to add onto my old Marantz AV9000 5.1 preamp via analog in. I tried using a different preamp to decode there via hdmi but with the budget I have and my love for my exisiting system I decided to look into a new bluray player instead. So my priorities are analog audio out and best picture bang for the buck. 3D is not needed as I am feeding a 1080p front projector that does not support it and have no plans to change that.
> 
> 
> 
> I have reduced my list to 3 players.
> 
> 
> Marantz BD7004 - $399 Amazon free shipping for me.
> 
> I read the DACs on this would be perfect for what I need and it has the best warranty (3 year). I eliminated the Denon version since my entire rack is Marantz components and the differences seem cosmetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Oppo BDP-83 $499
> 
> Seems to be the popular pick everywhere. I read it has much better speed, slightly better video but slightly drops down for my analog audio needs and has less warranty for more money.
> 
> 
> 
> LG BD590
> 
> I read the least about this one but am interested since it offers wireless connectivity and netflix. Truth be told my theater also has an htpc I use netflix on so this is not vital but it is tempting. I would like some more info on the DACs it uses to see if I could compare it with the Marantz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I am leaning towards the Marantz. Any thoughts out there?



As a warning, this thread will be moved to the help me choose.


You are comparing some apples and oranges. if you want streaming and a hard drive, get the LG. If you are only concerned about av performance, make a choice between the oppo and marantz. oppo is faster, better at dvd, and brings sacd and dvda into the mix. it only loses to the marantz in respects of analogue audio.


i would chose the oppo and pick up a cheap streaming player (can be had for just over $100) if you're set on having netflix.


----------



## XrstalLens




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *m.bob* /forum/post/18923240
> 
> 
> I could use a little help making my final decision. I need a Blu Ray player that transcodes Dolby True HD and DTS HD to add onto my old Marantz AV9000 5.1 preamp via analog in. I tried using a different preamp to decode there via hdmi but with the budget I have and my love for my exisiting system I decided to look into a new bluray player instead. So my priorities are analog audio out and best picture bang for the buck. 3D is not needed as I am feeding a 1080p front projector that does not support it and have no plans to change that.
> 
> 
> 
> I have reduced my list to 3 players.
> 
> 
> Marantz BD7004 - $399 Amazon free shipping for me.
> 
> I read the DACs on this would be perfect for what I need and it has the best warranty (3 year). I eliminated the Denon version since my entire rack is Marantz components and the differences seem cosmetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Oppo BDP-83 $499
> 
> Seems to be the popular pick everywhere. I read it has much better speed, slightly better video but slightly drops down for my analog audio needs and has less warranty for more money.
> 
> 
> 
> LG BD590
> 
> I read the least about this one but am interested since it offers wireless connectivity and netflix. Truth be told my theater also has an htpc I use netflix on so this is not vital but it is tempting. I would like some more info on the DACs it uses to see if I could compare it with the Marantz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I am leaning towards the Marantz. Any thoughts out there?



Of the Oppo models I'd recommend the BDP-83SE in your situation if you're really concerned about analog performance. More expensive, but will give you the best of both the Oppo and the Marantz.


You're paying a lot for stuff it doesn't sound like you'd need on the BD590 - mainly the hard drive. I would not recommend wireless if you can make a wired solution work - it's never quite as reliable. If you're just looking for streaming, then get a BD550, or if you really need wireless then the BD570. The hard drive is only useful for Vudu and/or storing music and video. I would echo the sentiment that you get a good player for your critical viewing and a second one that handles the streaming if that's really important.


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XrstalLens* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Of the Oppo models I'd recommend the BDP-83SE in your situation if you're really concerned about analog performance. More expensive, but will give you the best of both the Oppo and the Marantz.
> 
> 
> You're paying a lot for stuff it doesn't sound like you'd need on the BD590 - mainly the hard drive. I would not recommend wireless if you can make a wired solution work - it's never quite as reliable. If you're just looking for streaming, then get a BD550, or if you really need wireless then the BD570. The hard drive is only useful for Vudu and/or storing music and video. I would echo the sentiment that you get a good player for your critical viewing and a second one that handles the streaming if that's really important.



Can bd 550 do wired streaming and also can a accept external ntfs hard drive and play back .ts, m2ts, mkv video with dots, true hd or dts hd master ?


----------



## m.bob

Thanks XrstalLens, and winston9332 for the input.


LG is gone as my htpc really handles all that.


So the final battle is the BD7004 at $399 vs the BDP-83SE at like $999. Due to lack of funds I think I found a winner with the Marantz.


----------



## hydrogin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoro* /forum/post/18923651
> 
> 
> Can bd 550 do wired streaming and also can a accept external ntfs hard drive and play back .ts, m2ts, mkv video with dots, true hd or dts hd master ?



You're referring to the LG 550? It doesn't support LAN networking, only external internet connectivity. But I believe the LG 570 supports LAN.


----------



## hydrogin

Can anyone comment on how quiet the BD85 is while spinning a disc?


I'm looking for a BDP to place in an open rack about 10-ft from the couch.


I have a Sony S470 and LG550 in the house now, evaluating with Planet Earth. The S470 has a whine that can be heard during quieter passages. Its actually a relief to turn the S470 off! The LG550 is much better and can't be heard more that 3-ft away (but doesn't fit my needs for other reasons).


----------



## TrevorS

Greetings - I picked up a demo Pioneer 51FD last Fall and am wondering if there's a modest priced player available that provides as-good-or-better HDMI picture and quicker load speed. Multi-channel analog output is optional and although I prefer profile 2.0, I don't need internal streaming or wireless LAN. Can't say I'm keen on Sony products, but surely there are enough other offerings out there







. Any thoughts?


----------



## johnrobinson

Hi folks,

I've narrowed my search down to the Pioneer BDP-320 and the Sony BDPS1000ES. Both at at the same price now ($200). I've been set on the Pio for awhile, but it's scarceness has had me look at alternatives. Namely, the Sony 1000ES at it's current 80% discount from orig MSRP. The Sony seems to review very well, but was always knocked for it's price-to-value. At the same price-point at the Pio 320, is it now a better value/option/performer?

So which one should I pull the trigger on? I have a Pio 1020k AVR, if brand matching has any merits (display colors match, etc.) PQ and AQ are must-haves, which we know both have.

TIA...


-JR


----------



## Gatcod

I will soon be taking the Blu-Ray plunge. I have a Vizio 55" TV (VF550M) and my primary concerns are movie streaming capabilities (mostly Netflix) and Standard-Def upscaling, since I will be watching most (~75%) movies in standard def for the next few years. My budget is around $200 ($250 max).


I make most of my choices using Consumer Reports and they gave top marks to the LG BD570, which I found for $190 online. The player had everything I wanted and I was all ready to buy it. However, I did some more research and found out it doesn't upscale standard def very well.


Can anyone recommend a solid Blu-Ray player with top-notch upscaling and good streaming features?


Thanks


----------



## isk79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/18920539
> 
> 
> Won't do 4 unless you are outside North America.
> _4. *Ability to access media over the home network* would be a great plus_



Thanks all for the responses! I pulled the trigger on Panasonic BD85 since it meets 4 of 5 of my requirements. We'll see how it performs!


----------



## mrjktcvs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TrevorS* /forum/post/18924040
> 
> 
> Greetings - I picked up a demo Pioneer 51FD last Fall and am wondering if there's a modest priced player available that provides as-good-or-better HDMI picture and quicker load speed. Multi-channel analog output is optional and although I prefer profile 2.0, I don't need internal streaming or wireless LAN. Can't say I'm keen on Sony products, but surely there are enough other offerings out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Any thoughts?



I have the 51FD, a Pio elite 23FD and a Panny 85. The 23FD is quicker than the 51, and the 85 is much quicker, but with some titles, any player will be slow, even a PS/3.


You can find a good price on the 23FD from Vann's, which puts it in the same price range as the Panny 85. The 85 provides a better picture than the Panny 65 as it has different circuitry.


----------



## ohcello

Still on the fence about the Sony S470 vs. the 1000ES. If I got the S470, I'd use source direct and have my JVC RS10 projector do the scaling (it has a HQV Reon-VX processor by Silicon Optix). I've been told the HQV is pretty good if not fantastic. I'm just trying to see how much better the 1000ES processor would be vs. the HQV, etc.


----------



## JayPSU

I'm looking for a blu-ray player that can also support mkv files which contain high definition audio. Any players out there that do this?


----------



## Gatcod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gatcod* /forum/post/18924776
> 
> 
> I will soon be taking the Blu-Ray plunge. I have a Vizio 55" TV (VF550M) and my primary concerns are movie streaming capabilities (mostly Netflix) and Standard-Def upscaling, since I will be watching most (~75%) movies in standard def for the next few years. My budget is around $200 ($250 max).
> 
> 
> I make most of my choices using Consumer Reports and they gave top marks to the LG BD570, which I found for $190 online. The player had everything I wanted and I was all ready to buy it. However, I did some more research and found out it doesn't upscale standard def very well.
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a solid Blu-Ray player with top-notch upscaling and good streaming features in the $200 range?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Does anyone have any recommendations for Blu-Ray player with excellent upscaling of standard def DVDs and good access to streaming movies (Netflix mostly)?


Thanks!


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gatcod* /forum/post/18926444
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for Blu-Ray player with excellent upscaling of standard def DVDs and good access to streaming movies (Netflix mostly)?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Good upscaling, sure there are plenty. But excellent upscaling AND netflix streaming doesn't exist in one box. Let us know if/when you find one.


----------



## Gatcod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18926653
> 
> 
> Good upscaling, sure there are plenty. But excellent upscaling AND netflix streaming doesn't exist in one box. Let us know if/when you find one.



Ok, "good" upscaling (and Netflix streaming). Does the LG BD570 fit the bill? Am I overstating the reviews that said the BD570 upscaling could be improved (which I take to mean sub par)?


Thanks


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18926653
> 
> 
> Good upscaling, sure there are plenty. But excellent upscaling AND netflix streaming doesn't exist in one box. Let us know if/when you find one.



I would beg to differ... the Samsung P2500/2550 offers excellent HQV Reon based scaling along with Netflix. What it doesn't offer is wide availability (long discontinued) and strong reliability (though I've never had a problem with my refurb P2550 going on 2 years now).


----------



## TrevorS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrjktcvs* /forum/post/18925879
> 
> 
> I have the 51FD, a Pio elite 23FD and a Panny 85. The 23FD is quicker than the 51, and the 85 is much quicker, but with some titles, any player will be slow, even a PS/3.
> 
> 
> You can find a good price on the 23FD from Vann's, which puts it in the same price range as the Panny 85. The 85 provides a better picture than the Panny 65 as it has different circuitry.



Thanks very much -- I'll take a close look at both. I don't object to the 51FD's speed, but on a next purchase, I'd like to improve on it







!


----------



## spaceist

Any recommendations of a player with good upscaling, component HD output quality and reliable Netflix streaming? I have an older HD RPTV that takes component input only. So HDMI is not useful, either optical or coax out for audio is fine.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spaceist* /forum/post/18927834
> 
> 
> Any recommendations of a player with good upscaling, component HD output quality and reliable Netflix streaming? I have an older HD RPTV that takes component input only. So HDMI is not useful, either optical or coax out for audio is fine.



AFAIK, no blu-ray player will upscale commercial DVD's over component, so that can be taken out of the equation. I'm partial to insignia (ns-brdvd3 - wired, ns-wbrdvd - wireless) since they can usually be had for under $50 and have a very good netflix interface. Component output is excellent. Also has optical and fantastic USB file playback capabilities (mkv, avi, etc.). If you find ones with broken HDMI ports like I did for my old TVs, you may be able to get one for less than $30 (try cowboom, ebay or other auction site).


----------



## Gatcod

What's the best way to find reviews on Blu-Ray players? For example, I want to see what the consensus is on the LG BD570. Where can I find that? I looked in the "LG BD 550/570/590 Owners' Forum" but there were 1500 posts there. All I'm looking for is a review of the BD570 and how it stacks up with other players.


I wasn't sure where to post this question; I hope this is the correct place.


Thanks


----------



## bboyhard

Im in the market for a new Bluray player. I just sold off my PS3 because i never use it for games just movies. I have a Panasonic plasma and a denon 2310 reciever.


I need:


1. Great picture and sound. (most important)


2. Access netflix (with good picture quality).


3. Fast load up speeds.


4. would be nice if it could access a PC with media on it.


I dont care about upscaling and wireless.


Im currently looking into the Samsung BD-C6900. It seems to get great reviews, and can do 1-3 on my list aswell as being somewhat future proof with 3D(not that important as i dont plan on buying a new TV for awhile)


Or do the oppo 83 with Roku.


I'd rather not spend 600.00$ on this "project" so the samsung would be alot cheaper.


Or is there any player that I am missing?


thanks


----------



## Jacob305

I would stay away from samsung. they are nothing but trouble. the oppo is truely a wonderful player. it does cost a bit, but its worth it.


Jacob


----------



## hydrogin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bboyhard* /forum/post/18928677
> 
> 
> Im in the market for a new Bluray player. I just sold off my PS3 because i never use it for games just movies. I have a Panasonic plasma and a denon 2310 reciever.
> 
> 
> I need:
> 
> 
> 1. Great picture and sound. (most important)
> 
> 
> 2. Access netflix (with good picture quality).
> 
> 
> 3. Fast load up speeds.
> 
> 
> 4. would be nice if it could access a PC with media on it.
> 
> 
> I dont care about upscaling and wireless.
> 
> 
> Im currently looking into the Samsung BD-C6900. It seems to get great reviews, and can do 1-3 on my list aswell as being somewhat future proof with 3D(not that important as i dont plan on buying a new TV for awhile)
> 
> 
> Or do the oppo 83 with Roku.
> 
> 
> I'd rather not spend 600.00$ on this "project" so the samsung would be alot cheaper.
> 
> 
> Or is there any player that I am missing?
> 
> 
> thanks



I think the idea of a combined BD and media player is an attractive idea, but it doesn't seem like there's anything out there that has both functions nailed down yet. To make matters worse, media player requirements vary widely with individuals (nature of their media, whether they're interested in internet media or local LAN content, whether they want to do network shares or DLNA, etc, etc.).


So I recently decided to go the BDP and WDTV Live route as opposed to an integrated solution. Whatever comes with my BDP (I got an Panny BD85, probably not as nice as the Oppo you're looking at) I'll just take as gravy.


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bboyhard* /forum/post/18928677
> 
> 
> Im in the market for a new Bluray player. I just sold off my PS3 because i never use it for games just movies. I have a Panasonic plasma and a denon 2310 reciever.
> 
> 
> I need:
> 
> 
> 1. Great picture and sound. (most important)
> 
> 
> 2. Access netflix (with good picture quality).
> 
> 
> 3. Fast load up speeds.
> 
> 
> 4. would be nice if it could access a PC with media on it.
> 
> 
> I dont care about upscaling and wireless.
> 
> 
> Im currently looking into the Samsung BD-C6900. It seems to get great reviews, and *can do 1-3 on my list* aswell as being somewhat future proof with 3D(not that important as i dont plan on buying a new TV for awhile)
> 
> 
> Or do the oppo 83 with Roku.
> 
> 
> I'd rather not spend 600.00$ on this "project" so the samsung would be alot cheaper.
> 
> 
> Or is there any player that I am missing?
> 
> 
> thanks



Actually, your choice of the Sammy 6900 is a pretty good one. Their current generation of players *may* be where Samsung finally gets it right. I say "may" cautiously because as already mentioned, Samsung's biggest knock has been reliability in previous generation players.


As for your "1-3" list, actually it can do 1-4, with Samsung's Allshare feature. The only thing........you mention you don't care about upscaling or wireless. Well the 6900 is wireless and is quite good at DVD upscaling but I'm guessing that you let your Denon 2310 do the upscaling.


If it matters to you, I believe that currently, the 6900 is the only BD player that has the Hulu Plus app. I've only had my 6900 for a week or so but so far I'm very pleased. Good luck in whatever you choose.


BTW, the 6900 is being replaced by the 7900, this should drive the prices down shortly on the 6900. Saving $$$ is always good.










Mike T


----------



## mspace

Hey all. I am looking for a Blu-ray player with some unique requirements. I have read through the "official" thread, but I did not find much information for my specific requirements. I will be using this player in a theater so I need a player that:


1. can hide the on screen display

2. is rack mountable (factory)

3. has front panel buttons for play, stop, pause, forward and back

4. has front panel display that shows play time

5. can be set to black screen (no screen saver)

6. has component outputs



Your help is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JoeG44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gatcod* /forum/post/18926444
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for Blu-Ray player with excellent upscaling of standard def DVDs and good access to streaming movies (Netflix mostly)?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Yes there is only one that I know of -- Samsung BD-C6900


The upscaling of SD DVD rivals the Oppo-83.


HomeTheater magazine August 2010 "Samsung BD-C6900 Blu-Ray 3D Player"


Performance 5 stars

Features 5 stars

Ergonomics 4.5 stars

Value 4.5 stars


Scaling Excellent (I've only seen players with the ABT2010 get this rating[emphasis mine])....


Here's a snippet ..."It features reference quality DVD upconversion...From a cold start, the player arrives at the main menu in 9 seconds...I used the player continuously for weeks in my system, and its performance never left me wanting for my reference Oppo-83"


It also has wired or wireless Ethernet & streams Vudu, Blockbuster, Netflix & Cinemanow. Also has various apps such as Pandora. It's cat quick to boot!


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mspace* /forum/post/18930190
> 
> 
> Hey all. I am looking for a Blu-ray player with some unique requirements. I have read through the "official" thread, but I did not find much information for my specific requirements. I will be using this player in a theater so I need a player that:
> 
> 
> 1. can hide the on screen display
> 
> 2. is rack mountable (factory)
> 
> 3. has front panel buttons for play, stop, pause, forward and back
> 
> 4. has front panel display that shows play time
> 
> 5. can be set to black screen (no screen saver)
> 
> 6. has component outputs



I think the only real challenge there is factory installed rack-mountability. I'm unaware of anything; the closest I know of is Marantz, which typically offers an accessory rack kit for all its players.


In my facility we just bought a consumer Sony player (a 550) and installed it on a rack shelf.


----------



## mspace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18931451
> 
> 
> I think the only real challenge there is factory installed rack-mountability.



That is the least important requirement as you pointed out I can just get a shelf. A factory rackmount is just cleaner looking


----------



## ohcello

Thanks all for your input. The more I read about this model, the more it seemed to be very solid with both Blu-Ray and DVD playback. And since I have a 114" screen and it being for sale for $179, I just could not pass it up.


I'm hoping it's 'near Oppo' quality with DVDs and blurays, and I love the 5 year warranty.


I'll post my findings once I get it tested, etc.


Thanks again all!


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mspace* /forum/post/18930190
> 
> 
> Hey all. I am looking for a Blu-ray player with some unique requirements. I have read through the "official" thread, but I did not find much information for my specific requirements. I will be using this player in a theater so I need a player that:
> 
> 
> 2. is rack mountable (factory)
> 
> 
> Your help is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!



this is the closest 'substitute' i can find, so far.

http://www.stayonline.com/rack-custom-shelves.aspx


----------



## Alex solomon

Need help please!!!


I am looking for a player that has a streaming capability to replace my Oppo BDP-83. Picture quality and audio quality HAS TO BE equal to that of the Oppo and must have no playback issues, be it Blu-ray discs or streamed movies from Netflix with good image quality. The player will be connected hard wired so I don't care much with wireless issues. My Internet service is FIOS with 20 Mbps speed and I live only 20 miles away from a Netflix servers. Thanks.


----------



## intravino

I'm looking into getting a BD player.


From what I read, there is not much of a difference in sound quality between players if you use the digital output and lossless formats via HDMI.


Is that right?


I saw the audio chart on the other thread, What is the difference between:complete, stream and decodes on the chart ?


Also, I'm not planing to play any Audio-CD on it.


I own a Harman Kardon AVR 1600.


Thanks,



Intravino


----------



## Gatcod

I've narrowed my choices down to these players. Does the Samsung BD-C6500 have better upscaling than the LG BD570? The reviews of the BD570 say the upscaling could be improved.


Also, what happened to Vudu on the Samsung? I thought at one point it had it, but when I got the website it doesn't.


Thanks


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alex solomon* /forum/post/18932456
> 
> 
> Need help please!!!
> 
> 
> I am looking for a player that has a streaming capability to replace my Oppo BDP-83. Picture quality and audio quality HAS TO BE equal to that of the Oppo and must have no playback issues, be it Blu-ray discs or streamed movies from Netflix with good image quality. The player will be connected hard wired so I don't care much with wireless issues. My Internet service is FIOS with 20 Mbps speed and I live only 20 miles away from a Netflix servers. Thanks.



Why not just add a $100 Roku streaming device and keep the Oppo? It may be the best combination you can buy, and you already have the expensive part.


----------



## Jacob305

i agree with rdclark.. just get a roku machine.


Jacob


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/18932829
> 
> 
> Why not just add a $100 Roku streaming device and keep the Oppo? It may be the best combination you can buy, and you already have the expensive part.



I already have the Roku. But the kids want youtube as well. Besides, I bought the Oppo about two week ago along with the Sony S570 and I could not tell the difference in picture quality between the Oppo and the Sony, in 1080p/24 playback from blu-ray discs on my 115" screen so I am beginning to question the premium for I paid for the Oppo. Oppo has a slight edge on SD DVD but not by much and the Sony is faster than the Oppo. If it weren't for a poor Netflix streaming quality of the Sony, my search would have been over.


----------



## Jacob305

try the panasonic 65/85. I found it to be the best netflix blu ray player over sony and insignia.


Jacob


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alex solomon* /forum/post/18932958
> 
> 
> I already have the Roku. But the kids want youtube as well. Besides, I bought the Oppo about two week ago along with the Sony S570 and I could not tell the difference in picture quality between the Oppo and the Sony, in 1080p/24 playback from blu-ray discs on my 115" screen so I am beginning to question the premium for I paid for the Oppo. Oppo has a slight edge on SD DVD but not by much and the Sony is faster than the Oppo. If it weren't for a poor Netflix streaming quality of the Sony, my search would have been over.



If you'd said all that in the first place I wouldn't have wasted my time.


----------



## pjones0404




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnrobinson;* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> I've narrowed my search down to the Pioneer BDP-320 and the Sony BDPS1000ES. Both at at the same price now ($200). I've been set on the Pio for awhile, but it's scarceness has had me look at alternatives. Namely, the Sony 1000ES at it's current 80% discount from orig MSRP. The Sony seems to review very well, but was always knocked for it's price-to-value. At the same price-point at the Pio 320, is it now a better value/option/performer?
> 
> So which one should I pull the trigger on? I have a Pio 1020k AVR, if brand matching has any merits (display colors match, etc.) PQ and AQ are must-haves, which we know both have.
> 
> TIA...
> 
> 
> -JR



I am looking At the same 2 players and am trying to make decision soon. Any last minute opinions on these 2 machines? DVD upscaling is very important as well as build quality. Also a concern is the fw updates for issues in the future. Is one company better about updates when glitches are found?


----------



## johnrobinson

^^^ Especially since these are now a model year old and have been replaced with newer models. I wonder how long the FW support will last?

Ok guys, which is it, the Pioneer BDP-320 or the Sony 1000ES??


----------



## pjones0404

I am so torn between these 2 players. They each have many positives and almost no negatives. The lack of streaming is a downer but i would rather have excellent PQ/AQ.


Sony 1000es - wifi and 5 year warranty. Good upscaling

Pioneer 320 - excellent upscaling and 1 year warranty. Better audio


Is it generally accepted that the pioneer is the better player? I am sure that i will be happy with either one and will never know what i am missing, so i should just make a decision. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mike-tee

*@pjones0404 & johnrobinson*


I don't think you can go wrong with either one. I have the Pio 320 and was going to get the Sony 1000ES when the price tumbled down. However, I lucked into a tremendous deal on a Samsung BD-C6900 that made it a true no-brainer and I *really* don't need another player. I didn't need the Samsung either but the deal was just too good. If I sneak another player in the house, my wife will obliterate me.










I can't speak for the Sony's DVD ability from experience but it seems that owners on this forum are mostly very pleased. As for the Pio, it does an excellent job with DVDs. The Pio is also quite good with analog audio, the Sony seems to get mixed reviews. But again, since I don't have a 1000ES, I can't comment.


The Pio players are not known for their speed, so the Sony is probably a quicker player. Although it might be my imagination, the Pio does seem to be a bit faster than it was with newer firmware???


Last but not least, I don't believe that there should be any concerns for firmware support on either player at least for a few years. Pio is generally slower with updates but they do keep them coming. As for Sony, IMO, they have been exemplary with firmware updates. Matter of fact, they recently released a fw update for my BDP-S1, which was their very first BD player.


I believe they are both fine players and you'll be happy with either one. Flip a coin!










Mike T


----------



## ohcello

I have yet to see a head to head with the Pioneer 320 vs. the Sony 1000ES.... both seems to have excellent upscaling.... to me, it was a toss up, but the 5 year warranty is nice so I got the Sony (not concerned about audio really).


----------



## pjones0404

Is the audio only a concern if you are using the 7.1 out. If i will be using HDMI is there concerns with that?


----------



## HTSteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjones0404* /forum/post/18938188
> 
> 
> Is the audio only a concern if you are using the 7.1 out. If i will be using HDMI is there concerns with that?



No, since you are transmitting a digital signal (same situation with SPDIF/Coax). Audio quality is determined where the D/A conversion takes place. Typically, this is at the AVR, TV, Pre/Pro.


If you use the 7.1 outputs of a source device, then you are using the D/A internal to that source component and transmitting an analog signal, which will then be amplified by what your speakers are connected to (AVR or discrete amp).


----------



## johnrobinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike-tee* /forum/post/18935883
> 
> 
> 
> I believe they are both fine players and you'll be happy with either one. Flip a coin!



I flipped a coin and it came out on heads. So I bought the Pioneer.


----------



## spaceist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18927981
> 
> 
> AFAIK, no blu-ray player will upscale commercial DVD's over component, so that can be taken out of the equation. I'm partial to insignia (ns-brdvd3 - wired, ns-wbrdvd - wireless) since they can usually be had for under $50 and have a very good netflix interface. Component output is excellent. Also has optical and fantastic USB file playback capabilities (mkv, avi, etc.). If you find ones with broken HDMI ports like I did for my old TVs, you may be able to get one for less than $30 (try cowboom, ebay or other auction site).



Thanks mdavej.


Isnt PQ on Insignia's inferior to Sony BX37 which I was thinking of purchasing at Costco? I dont see a USB on the wired version of Insignia. Am I missing something? Also Youtube application is needed which I think Insignia's dont have.


I have no need for wireless, I have a router right next to my Dish 722. Also my RPTV HDTV displays 480p and looks good, my old Panny RP62 DVD player gives out a great PQ thru component. Any good Blu ray player that does 480P over component is a plus.


Nextflix PQ is a priority as I plan to watch many movies and shows through the subscription.


Any suggestions?


----------



## pjones0404




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnrobinson* /forum/post/18938704
> 
> 
> I flipped a coin and it came out on heads. So I bought the Pioneer.




I am not ready to flip a coin yet... lol. i am trying to determine how important wifi is to me. The pioneer is dead sexy but the sony has a better warranty.


----------



## volcanorar

Hey guys, parents just got a new HDTV and want a cheap Blu Ray player.


Whats the best blu ray player for less than 100 dollars? Don't really need all the bells and whistles, just able to play blu rays and last a long time....


I don't know what BD LIVE is exactly and whether or not it is an essential.


----------



## mdavej

^^^


Insignia NS-BRDVD3 for $99.99 (of half that on ebay/cowboom). You'll just have to live with the bells and whistles (netflix, pandora, USB file playback of mkv, avi, etc.).


BD Live is worthless.


----------



## volcanorar

^^

thanks for the post, is there any other good player that is cheaper, perhaps by same company?


----------



## mdavej

...And I thought I was cheap. These things are going for $50 shipped on ebay. It's hard to do any better than that. The new ones go back up to $130 this weekend, so you better hurry.


----------



## CruelInventions

I sure hope you're on the Insignia payroll there, mdavej. I don't think they have a bigger fan. _*no snark intended*_


----------



## mdavej

Yeah, I know I sound like a shill. I wish I got a cut. But, man, for $30-$50, how can you go wrong? I'm dumbfounded why they're ignored by most people, especially since they're probably sammy under the hood. I guess it's the name. Oh well, more for me


----------



## Jacob305

maybe its becuase they know its a crappy player. they are better off with a samsung.


Jacob


----------



## DVDFreaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/18939923
> 
> 
> maybe its becuase they know its a crappy player. they are better off with a samsung.
> 
> 
> Jacob



What? Samsung are crappy players, they are better off with a Sony!


----------



## Jacob305

I was joking.

seriouly.. if someone wants a player. they should go with either a ps3 slim, panasonic, or the oppo.

Jacob


----------



## volcanorar

^^^

wait so that player is bad then?


Most of the reviews seem good and the Samsungs are pretty expensive


----------



## Jacob305

its junk and cheap. meaning its what you get for paying cheap. you can do so much better with a differnt player.


Jacob


----------



## CruelInventions




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18939813
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know I sound like a shill. I wish I got a cut. But, man, for $30-$50, how can you go wrong? I'm dumbfounded why they're ignored by most people, especially since they're probably sammy under the hood. I guess it's the name. Oh well, more for me




I did a quick search on the forum a while back and it appeared that the Insignia is one of the many Funai-based players, aka Sylvania, Magnavox, etc.. no?



Regardless, based at least in part on your apparent comfort level with these units, I might recommend one to some family members. Just as long as it performs with reasonable reliability at the given bargain-level prices, it'll be more than enough for their particular usage requirements.


----------



## Jacob305

the 2 problems that I had with the insignia:


1) no sound when playing netflix when bitstreaming


2) angle button showing up on the star trek tv series blu ray.


Jacob


----------



## volcanorar

Yeah, this is for my parents. They don't use any of the instant stream stuff, just as long as

1. The player can play blu ray movies

2. It lasts a long time

3. It can also play DVD's



For myself, I am getting a PS3 as my blu ray player


----------



## Jacob305

dont your parents deserve a better player? I dont think the insignia player will last that long.


Jacob


----------



## TrevorS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTSteve* /forum/post/18938407
> 
> 
> No, since you are transmitting a digital signal (same situation with SPDIF/Coax). Audio quality is determined where the D/A conversion takes place. Typically, this is at the AVR, TV, Pre/Pro.
> 
> 
> If you use the 7.1 outputs of a source device, then you are using the D/A internal to that source component and transmitting an analog signal, which will then be amplified by what your speakers are connected to (AVR or discrete amp).



Actually, the resulting audio quality with both HDMI and legacy digital signals is impacted by any bit timing instability at the source. So, even though it would be nice if digital audio was limited only by D/A quality, it typically isn't. Degree of rejection of bit timing instability depends on the design of the receiving processor, it's not necessarily high.


----------



## msarp

Hello guys, Sorry to change the subject but I have a upgrade bug.LOL I wnat to spend less than 300.00

With all the new Blue Ray players coming out ,I feel it might be time to upgrade my PS3 slim to a standalone player . I have a Denon 1910 and Panasonic 54G10 .I use my system to watch Movies mainly.

I am looking at the following:


Panasonic DMPBD85K- Would blend well w/ my Panny 54g10

Samsung BD-C6500- looks good as does the 6900 but 3D is not in my plans yet. And Samsung reliability has been subject .


Would it be a wise move now ?


----------



## HTSteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TrevorS* /forum/post/18940666
> 
> 
> Actually, the resulting audio quality with both HDMI and legacy digital signals is impacted by any bit timing instability at the source. So, even though it would be nice if digital audio was limited only by D/A quality, it typically isn't. Degree of rejection of bit timing instability depends on the design of the receiving processor, it's not necessarily high.



True, but unless the source has a terrible design and significant jitter, this difference is likely not audible. I have not seen any double blind tests that show transmitting a digital signal from two different sources to the same AVR/Processor yields an audible, consistently discernable difference.


If you know otherwise, I would be interested in reading more.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/18940172
> 
> 
> its junk and cheap. meaning its what you get for paying cheap. you can do so much better with a differnt player.
> 
> 
> Jacob



As you can see, Jacob and I cancel each other out when it comes to insignia. I haven't experienced any problems with any of mine (to be fair, I've never tried the title Jacob had trouble with).


I've taken mine apart to identify the components, and it seems as well made as the sony, samsung and panasonics I've had. The solder looks clean and precise, all the parts fit together well, and the components are similar to those I've seen in other players (I've had sony components fail after only a few years due to poor solder joints). I think it's most likley a cousin of samsung since the remotes are identical.


This player's strength and what makes it unique at this price is it's USB file playback capability.


Is most insignia stuff crap? Probably so. But this model managed to sneak onto the shelves with a lot of capabilities the big names remove from their low end models. The only other player anywhere close is LG which costs 2 or 3 times the price and isn't made anymore.


Anyway, the OP asked what was the best player under $100 and I told him. If there are any others that price with the same capabilities as the insignia, I'm all ears.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CruelInventions* /forum/post/18940226
> 
> 
> I did a quick search on the forum a while back and it appeared that the Insignia is one of the many Funai-based players, aka Sylvania, Magnavox, etc..



I would believe that older models like the BRDVD2 are funai, but not this one. I just don't see any similarity. Not only do they not look anything alike, but the remote codes are totally different too. I've posted pictures of the insides of the insignia in the insignia thread if anyone wants to compare.


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18939813
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know I sound like a shill. I wish I got a cut. But, man, for $30-$50, how can you go wrong? I'm dumbfounded why they're ignored by most people, especially since they're probably sammy under the hood. I guess it's the name. Oh well, more for me



$50 with $25 shipping lol.


Does it do mkv/dts from ntfs attached to usb?


----------



## mweflen

*SEARCHING FOR 1.5X PLAYBACK!!!*


Hi all,


I am researching Blu-Ray players in order to spare my PS3 Slim from too much on-time.


I use my PS3 to play Blu-Ray discs, stream Netflix, and (VERY IMPORTANT) to play DVDs at 1.5x speed.


So I'd like to buy a BD player that can do the three things above (but I could forego Netflix if need be). My requirements in order of importance:

1. It *MUST* play video at 1.5 speed with audio and subtitles! This is *absolutely critical* to WAF.

2. It *must* have a Digital Coaxial output. My receiver has only one optical input, currently being used by the PS3. My receiver also does not have HDMI in. So I NEED Coaxial Digital, or no dice.

3. Video quality (both BD and Streaming) at least on a par with PS3.

4. Sub $150 pricing. Doesn't do me much good if I could just buy another PS3.


I was looking at the Panny BD65k because I had read it could do 1.5x, but was deflated to find out it only has optical digital out. Do any of the LG models meet my requirements? I can't find info on 1.5x playback for non-Panny models ANYWHERE. Argh.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *msarp* /forum/post/18940926
> 
> 
> Hello guys, Sorry to change the subject but I have a upgrade bug.LOL I wnat to spend less than 300.00
> 
> With all the new Blue Ray players coming out ,I feel it might be time to upgrade my PS3 slim to a standalone player . I have a Denon 1910 and Panasonic 54G10 .I use my system to watch Movies mainly.
> 
> I am looking at the following:
> 
> 
> Panasonic DMPBD85K- Would blend well w/ my Panny 54g10
> 
> Samsung BD-C6500- looks good as does the 6900 but 3D is not in my plans yet. And Samsung reliability has been subject .
> 
> 
> Would it be a wise move now ?



What do you want tat the PS3 doesn't already offer? You won't see an improvement in Blu-ray AQ or PQ, so what else are you looking for?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoro* /forum/post/18941495
> 
> 
> $50 with $25 shipping lol.
> 
> 
> Does it do mkv/dts from ntfs attached to usb?



If you search completed listings, you'll see a bunch under $50 shipped.


Well, it's good (mkv on a FAT32 drive), but not that good. C'mon, what do you expect for $50? NTFS is asking a lot, especially since hardly anybody else does that either for under $100.


----------



## shepjk26

Does anyone know of a bluray player besides the ps3 and oppo 83 that have the option of outputting either pc or video rgb levels? I just purchased a lg bd390 and it only outputs video rgb so its going back. The reason for this is I have my sharp xv12000mk11 in the extra room that prefers rgb pc levels. Also I would like the player to be able to scale from 1080p to 720p with good results. I'm currently using a ps3, buts its overkill for the intended purpose. I would also like to stay under $300.


----------



## carlkpro

Hi, I’m in the process of selecting a new blu-ray player to replace my Pany BD55. I’m thinking LG 590 at this moment mainly because of the wireless and Netflix. The 250G hard drive should be very useful too. Video up-scaling performance is not important since I’m getting an Onkyo NR5007 with Reon-VX chip that will do all my 1080p processing.


Could you guys suggest any other systems in the same price range I should also consider and any features I might be missing with the LG? Thanks.


----------



## CruelInventions




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18941354
> 
> 
> I would believe that older models like the BRDVD2 are funai, but not this one. I just don't see any similarity. Not only do they not look anything alike, but the remote codes are totally different too. I've posted pictures of the insides of the insignia in the insignia thread if anyone wants to compare.



thanks for the clarification.


----------



## CruelInventions




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mweflen* /forum/post/18941512
> 
> 
> *
> 
> I was looking at the Panny BD65k because I had read it could do 1.5x, but was deflated to find out it only has optical digital out.
> *


*



Often there is some sort of converter, adapter or splitter available to compensate in situations where inputs/outputs are lacking. I think This one might do the trick. I skimmed through the description pretty quickly so just double check that this one matches your needs.*


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mweflen* /forum/post/18941512
> 
> *SEARCHING FOR 1.5X PLAYBACK!!!*
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I am researching Blu-Ray players in order to spare my PS3 Slim from too much on-time.
> 
> 
> I use my PS3 to play Blu-Ray discs, stream Netflix, and (VERY IMPORTANT) to play DVDs at 1.5x speed.
> 
> 
> So I'd like to buy a BD player that can do the three things above (but I could forego Netflix if need be). My requirements in order of importance:
> 
> 1. It *MUST* play video at 1.5 speed with audio and subtitles! This is *absolutely critical* to WAF.
> 
> 2. It *must* have a Digital Coaxial output. My receiver has only one optical input, currently being used by the PS3. My receiver also does not have HDMI in. So I NEED Coaxial Digital, or no dice.
> 
> 3. Video quality (both BD and Streaming) at least on a par with PS3.
> 
> 4. Sub $150 pricing. Doesn't do me much good if I could just buy another PS3.
> 
> 
> I was looking at the Panny BD65k because I had read it could do 1.5x, but was deflated to find out it only has optical digital out. Do any of the LG models meet my requirements? I can't find info on 1.5x playback for non-Panny models ANYWHERE. Argh.



The Panny DMP-BD85 has both coaxial and optical digital audio out and but is $50 more than your price range. It's DVD upscaling is supposed to be superior to the DMP-BD65 for this model year.


----------



## CruelInventions




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mweflen* /forum/post/18941512
> 
> *SEARCHING FOR 1.5X PLAYBACK!!!*
> 
> 
> My requirements in order of importance:
> 
> 1. It *MUST* play video at 1.5 speed with audio and subtitles! This is *absolutely critical* to WAF.



Btw, I too place a lot of value in this, though we are apparently oddball exceptions. Initially I had been seriously considering the same Panasonic model based upon rdclark's confirmation of this model having this FF w/audio feature.


But now, I've shifted my focus to looking for a digital file player (Popcorn Hour, Xstreamer, WDTV, etc.) which might have such a feature. I won't need this functionality as much for movies as I might for other types of programming I record or download; information programming, mostly (news, 60 Minutes, infotainment shows, etc). Haven't discovered one yet but I have yet to inquire about it much.


----------



## mweflen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CruelInventions* /forum/post/18943586
> 
> 
> Btw, I too place a lot of value in this, though we are apparently oddball exceptions. Initially I had been seriously considering the same Panasonic model based upon rdclark's confirmation of this model having this FF w/audio feature.



We love watching older episodic television shows, such as Star Trek, X-Files, etc., at 1.5x speed. We can watch a show in 30 minutes. At this point, we can not go back to full speed. The time savings is too great, and at 1x speed everyone seems like they're talking in slo-mo










Apparently, you and I, plus maybe 2 or 3 other people on the whole of the internet, are the only people who care to do this. It makes it a real pain to shop for players over the internet.


----------



## mweflen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CruelInventions* /forum/post/18943400
> 
> 
> Often there is some sort of converter, adapter or splitter available to compensate in situations where inputs/outputs are lacking. I think This one might do the trick. I skimmed through the description pretty quickly so just double check that this one matches your needs.



I may be paranoid, but it says optical OUT and coaxial IN. I need the reverse, and am not confident that it would do this. Also, I don't want another wall wart










This, on the other hand, might just allow me to use two TOSLINK devices with my receiver's one input. I don't like the idea of manual switching, but oh well. It would allow me to get the Panny 65k.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## CruelInventions

OOPS, here is the opposite one in the direction you need, Product ID 2948 . Just the opposite of the one I linked to before; optical in (to adapter) coax out (to receiver). Read some of the user reviews to find similar user needs where this adapter fit the bill, to gain some confidence about this being the correct adapter. or not.


----------



## mweflen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CruelInventions* /forum/post/18943979
> 
> 
> OOPS, here is the opposite one in the direction you need, Product ID 2948 . Just the opposite of the one I linked to before; optical in (to adapter) coax out (to receiver). Read some of the user reviews to find similar user needs where this adapter fit the bill, to gain some confidence about this being the correct adapter. or not.



I went with the BD65 and an optical switcher. The added benefit is I can plug my TV into the switcher and get 5.1 channel sound from OTA broadcasts.


I'm trusting you on the 1.5x playback though... expect an angry PM if that turns out wrong!


----------



## pjones0404

So i just ordered the Sony 1000ES. Got it for $180 form Vanns. Not a bad deal at all for a player that retailed for $700 when it released.


----------



## MysticX

I am trying to replace my old Phillips HTS-3357 DVD player since it´s starting to be really bad at playing DVD´s. So I am looking for a replacement Phillips player instead (or something else).


I want the typical DLNA, MKV (since all my own rips are MKV), DTS-HD and DHD.


The biggest problem would be that my speakers have the Easy-Fit connectors (I could change that).


Radio would be nice, and Coax/TOS input for my Xbox/Pc/Wii


So I´ve been looking at 7500 S2/B2 or 5100/12. But they don´t seem to have Easy-Fit nor DI inputs.


Any suggestions?


----------



## CruelInventions




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mweflen* /forum/post/18944966
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trusting you on the 1.5x playback though... expect an angry PM if that turns out wrong!



Ooh, back off on that one, pal.







I assumed you had done your own research about that since you came into this thread with your first post listing this as a Panasonic feature. So I piggybacked upon your own matter-of-facted-ness about it, assuming the same as well as I had never confirmed it first hand for myself.


All I can say for sure is that when I inquired about players having the ability to do FF with audio a few months ago, I was informed by one poster that the Panny models had something like that. I'm not even sure (or at least recalling) whether it was 1.5x or some other speed, just that it was fast forward w/audio.


In other words, I wash my hands.


----------



## mweflen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CruelInventions* /forum/post/18949741
> 
> 
> Ooh, back off on that one, pal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assumed you had done your own research about that since you came into this thread with your first post listing this as a Panasonic feature. So I piggybacked upon your own matter-of-facted-ness about it, assuming the same as well as I had never confirmed it first hand for myself.
> 
> 
> All I can say for sure is that when I inquired about players having the ability to do FF with audio a few months ago, I was informed by one poster that the Panny models had something like that. I'm not even sure (or at least recalling) whether it was 1.5x or some other speed, just that it was fast forward w/audio.
> 
> 
> In other words, I wash my hands.



I also saw it on another forum. You know, the single other place on the internet that anyone ever asked the question.


----------



## mister f

While I've already made my blu-ray player purchase (an LG 550C), the process of choosing a player led me to wonder....why don't more players play video files from USB drives? That's critical for me and it seems like something pretty basic to include. And yet it's a rare feature. It's rare on TVs with USB ports too.


----------



## MysticX

Any suggestions?


----------



## hydrogin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MysticX* /forum/post/18954035
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



The HTS3357 is a HTIB (Home Theater In a Box):

http://www.p4c.philips.com/files/h/h...05_pss_eng.pdf 


This forum is for dedicated/standalone blu-ray disc players (BDP). You'll get more responses at the HTIB forum:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=109 


I'll also add my personal opinion that HTIB's can be good places to start especially if you're on a budget, have space constraints, or want a small turn-key system all ready to go. But in the long term, you may be better off purchasing separate components and building up a system. Its more flexible that way and you have a chance to use much better speakers later on (which is really where most of the money should be going, not in the electronics).


If you want to go that way, consider getting a value-oriented receiver with a separate BDP. You can stick with the speakers you have now and upgrade later if budget is an issue. You'll also have more chances of getting the media features you want for playing MKV etc with a standalone BDP.


DLNA is starting to get popular as an imbeded feature in BDP's and TV's but beware there are lots of issues - look at the threads for all the budget sub-$200 BDP's and they all seem to have issues with DLNA and media file playback. Everybody rips DVD/BD a little differently and those differences can be enough to cause a problem. And the vendors don't always supply enough details on codec/container compatibility so you may have surprises when you bring the BDP home. And did you know DLNA may actually transcode your video on-the-fly from your DLNA server? That is often transparent to the user and can cause video quality to decrease and sluggishness in your DLNA server (so my point is, make sure you really need/want DLNA before making the effort to get it). I like CIFS/SMB file sharing much better. If you still want to go with this approach, ask questions in the LG, Sony, and Samsung BDP threads (Panasonic is not supporting DLNA in the North American sub-$200 BDP's this year). Make yourself a bunch of test files, put them on a USB drive, and take them to the store to see if they'll play on the BDP you're interested in. And buy your BDP from a place where it can be returned easily.


The conservative and easier approach now is to use a separate media player like a Roku, Western Digital WDTV, Asus Oplay, etc (I have the WDTV). Or just use your PC or Xbox (depending on which version you have). Good luck on your quest.


----------



## intravino

Hi,



I was looking to purchase my first BD player.


I am looking for a under $ 150 player. I don't need a up conversation champ (I guess there are no champs at the price range)


I own Venturer HD-DVD A30 clone, that I really love, I paid peanuts and I love the up conversion of SD-DVD. I need a Bluray player to compliment it.


I read that lots of those players are made by Funai or Desay.


What are the best?



Thanks,


Intravino


----------



## tomcat_sf

Finally making the jump to Blu-ray and willing to spend a little bit of money on it.


I'm most interested in a player that will also handle SD DVDs well. I also have a pet peeve about super-slow interfaces. Netflix, Amazon VOD would be a bonus (especially if quality was better than on my TiVo HD), but not strictly necessary. Unlikely to start messing around with DLNA or MKV. Superior audio performance definitely not needed.


Leaning towards the Samsung BD-C6900 based on what I'm reading, but also looking at the Sony BDP-S570 (worried about ****** Netflix performance).


Any advice is much appreciated. Thanks,


--tom


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hydrogin* /forum/post/18954141
> 
> 
> The HTS3357 is a HTIB (Home Theater In a Box):
> 
> http://www.p4c.philips.com/files/h/h...05_pss_eng.pdf
> 
> 
> This forum is for dedicated/standalone blu-ray disc players (BDP). You'll get more responses at the HTIB forum:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=109
> 
> 
> I'll also add my personal opinion that HTIB's can be good places to start especially if you're on a budget, have space constraints, or want a small turn-key system all ready to go. But in the long term, you may be better off purchasing separate components and building up a system. Its more flexible that way and you have a chance to use much better speakers later on (which is really where most of the money should be going, not in the electronics).
> 
> 
> If you want to go that way, consider getting a value-oriented receiver with a separate BDP. You can stick with the speakers you have now and upgrade later if budget is an issue. You'll also have more chances of getting the media features you want for playing MKV etc with a standalone BDP.



Yeah, I agree, though it's tough for him -- the sub on his HTIB is also passive, though he could use his current receiver as the amp for that.


I don't think HTIBs are all that bad as audio solutions (the current Onkyos are quite good deals), but I really wouldn't recommend any with built-in source components (DVD/BD players). These usually have crippled input options, making it very tough to upgrade just that part without changing the whole setup.


----------



## hydrogin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/18957182
> 
> 
> ... but I really wouldn't recommend any with built-in source components (DVD/BD players). These usually have crippled input options, making it very tough to upgrade just that part without changing the whole setup.



Good point on the input limitations. Plus if a built-in disc player dies ...


----------



## speedlaw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mister f* /forum/post/18951460
> 
> 
> While I've already made my blu-ray player purchase (an LG 550C), the process of choosing a player led me to wonder....why don't more players play video files from USB drives? That's critical for me and it seems like something pretty basic to include. And yet it's a rare feature. It's rare on TVs with USB ports too.



Because "they" don't want you to feed your set with anything but "certified" sources. This is why so many blu ray players "can't" play MP4 or any other formats....while a $40 phillps can. It is intentional.


My flat screen will do a "slide show" but don't try to play an mp4 off the same card.


----------



## speedlaw

I'm returning my second insignia....luckily they fail within a week so no return hassles at WorstLie. I miss Circuit City...it was better when there were two big boxes competing.


----------



## hydrogin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tomcat_sf* /forum/post/18954666
> 
> 
> I'm most interested in a player that will also handle SD DVDs well.



This isn't in the same price range as the C6900 or an Oppo or Pioneer, but if you're looking for a current model with Netflix and Amazon VOD with good DVD upscaling, you could take a look at the Panasonic BD85:

http://www.bigpicturebigsound.com/Pa...y-Player.shtml 


Its little brother the BD65 (which doesn't have some of the same video processing features) is also good at DVD in the budget arena:

http://winstonsreviews.com/?p=157 


I recently tested a Sony S470 and found the BD85 did a noticeably better job at upscaling - smoother fleshtones and less jagged lines. The BD85 can now be had for around $200 online. But it doesn't support CIFS/SMB or DLNA so LAN connectivity is not there (only internet connectivity). I didn't look at the $300+ players so no recommendations there.


----------



## jmuskibum

Hi Experts,


I'm looking for a new DVD player (ideally Blu-ray) as I just picked up the Samsung 6800 (un55c6800). The tv already has DLNA and all things internet, so i don't think I need the dvd player to have them.


However, I'm connecting it to a Onkyo Receiver (TX-SR703) that I purchased a couple years ago and does not have HDMI connections. I plan to get one of the HDMI to Component converters (open to recommendations or other suggestions) to connect the TV to the receiver.


Now, I'm looking for a blue ray player that is:

0. High quality

1. Under $250

2. 1080p Upconversion

3. Both HDMI (for TV) and Component/Optical, etc for Receiver

Limitations


I looked at the LG BD550, Panasonic DMP-BD85K, LG BD570, and Sony BDP-S570.


That said - I'd be open to anyone's opinions.


thank you!


----------



## jack422

Hi all,


I'm looking for a specific type of Blu-ray player if it exists, I'd appreciate any help I can get.


Basically I want to convert all my DVD's and some Blu-ray's to the best quality file format (I also want to keep the content intact like with the menus and everything but I don't know if that's possible as of yet), then transfer them to a 500GB USB drive.


I want to connect that USB drive to the Blu-ray player and have easy access to them alphabetically via the player's menu.


I don't care very much if the player does not have wifi or internet or Youtube, it would be nice, but the above is most important. Also the price.


I don't want to invest in an HTPC or NAS, I'm hoping a simple solution like the above would be possible to do.


Thanks!


----------



## hydrogin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmuskibum* /forum/post/18960864
> 
> 
> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a new DVD player (ideally Blu-ray) as I just picked up the Samsung 6800 (un55c6800). The tv already has DLNA and all things internet, so i don't think I need the dvd player to have them.
> 
> 
> However, I'm connecting it to a Onkyo Receiver (TX-SR703) that I purchased a couple years ago and does not have HDMI connections. I plan to get one of the HDMI to Component converters (open to recommendations or other suggestions) to connect the TV to the receiver.
> 
> 
> Now, I'm looking for a blue ray player that is:
> 
> 0. High quality
> 
> 1. Under $250
> 
> 2. 1080p Upconversion
> 
> 3. Both HDMI (for TV) and Component/Optical, etc for Receiver
> 
> Limitations
> 
> 
> I looked at the LG BD550, Panasonic DMP-BD85K, LG BD570, and Sony BDP-S570.
> 
> 
> That said - I'd be open to anyone's opinions.
> 
> 
> thank you!



A few thoughts ...


It sounds like you intend on using the receiver to switch both the BDP's video and audio output to the TV, correct?


Since your receiver doesn't have HDMI inputs, your task will be easier with a BDP that has analog audio outputs. Most BDP's have only 2.0 analog outputs. If you only have two speakers, that's good enough. But if you're running a 5.1 surround system, then you want a BDP with at least 5.1 analog audio outputs. For video, most BDP's seem to offer component outputs in addition to HDMI so you should be good there.


Of the three BDP's you mentioned, the Panasonic BD85 fits the bill (component video output and 5.1 analog audio output). The BD550 and S570 I believe have only 2.0 analog audio.


I happen to have the BD85 and like it. It does a very good job of upscaling DVD material to 1080p (I had a Sony S470 and LG BD550 for a short period and think the BD85 does a better job). The S470 also had some problems with some of my DVD's and was noisier than the other two.


That said, aren't the HDMI to component convertors fairly pricey? They aren't simple devices because they contain an HDMI receiver that also has to do decryption. It seems more cost effective to run component video from your receiver to the TV. You'll probably be limited to 720p or 1080i (check your TV's specs for the component video inputs). But many people are happy with that.


Another option is to run HDMI from the BDP directly to the TV. Then run optical audio out from the TV to the optical audio TV in of the Onkyo. This will at minimum get you stereo. Whether you'll get 5.1 (lossy not lossless) will depend on the TV so check your owner's manual. My Panasonic plasma will only pass stereo out the optical output from HDMI sources (that's typical for content protection).


A final thought ... if you do decide to go with an HDMI-component convertor, that might introduce some lip sync delay. I believe my BD85 has an audio delay feature so you could use that to do manual lip syncing.


----------



## MysticX




> Quote:
> Alot of text



Thx alot for your response. I am currently on a very tight budget which is the reason I am trying to use my current speaker selection which to me is pretty silly to change out for the moment.


But don´t worry though, I know this is cheap junk, I´m just trying to get an acceptable solution from a tight budget.


As of now, I have my PC coupled to the TV with a long expensive 10M HDMI, and a 10M COAX to my Phillips player, which does not support DTS-MA/DD-HD. The solution for that would be to use XBMC which is excellent and transmits a DD/DTS instead.


I have DLNA on my Samsung UE-46B7070, which in my opinion sux ass, so slow and not in the right resolution on the tv. But, the USB player is great...except it doesn´t support DTS










I´ve been keen on WDTV HD Live, but for me it would be nice to have one but all in a sibgle device, besides, my TV does not transmit DD/DTS from HDMI via TOSLINK. So, for now I have 1 coax from pc, a tos from tv, and another tos from my xbox with a tos2coax ding dong. So I always have to mess with 3 cables.


But do not fear, I walk once every while into a local HIFI shop where I loath a NAD AMP coupled with a Pre-Amp for my home setup, and most likely some Dali speakers, which is probably 2 years away or so...when we have 4-D







!


edit: well, I´ve decided to scrap it all for now and get a BD for my PC which is already a HTPC anyways and use the HTS for now and find a replacement DVD player for now. Thx anyways.


----------



## MysticX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hydrogin* /forum/post/18957711
> 
> 
> Good point on the input limitations. Plus if a built-in disc player dies ...



Which is my biggest issue, am trying to convince my wife to get a BDP instead


----------



## phreaky_d

Ok, here's a question...I'm looking for a Blu-Ray player with the best possible DVD upconversion, and I was ready to buy an Oppo BDP-83. BUT I found a pretty good deal at my local BB for an open-box Denon DBP-2010CI for $250. After reading through a few threads here, I understand the Denon has a lower-grade quality Anchor Bay chip than the Oppo. Not only is Blu-Ray PQ important to me, but my priority is finding the best DVD upconversion available. In reality, how much difference in PQ will I experience between the Denon and Oppo? If the PQ difference is negligible, $250 for the Denon sounds a lot better than $500 for the Oppo. I'd appreciate any advice!


----------



## silvercans

 http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=63 


Winston rated the Denon 9.5 on DVD the Oppo 10, sounds darn close to me, but I've seen neither in person so it's up to you


----------



## JoeG44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phreaky_d* /forum/post/18962331
> 
> 
> Ok, here's a question...I'm looking for a Blu-Ray player with the best possible DVD upconversion, and I was ready to buy an Oppo BDP-83. BUT I found a pretty good deal at my local BB for an open-box Denon DBP-2010CI for $250. After reading through a few threads here, I understand the Denon has a lower-grade quality Anchor Bay chip than the Oppo. Not only is Blu-Ray PQ important to me, but my priority is finding the best DVD upconversion available. In reality, how much difference in PQ will I experience between the Denon and Oppo? If the PQ difference is negligible, $250 for the Denon sounds a lot better than $500 for the Oppo. I'd appreciate any advice!



Home Theater Magazine raved about the SD upscaling of the Samsung BD-C6900 - every bit as good as the Oppo-83 in upscaling.


According to HTM Scaling Excellent (I've only seen players with the ABT2010 get this rating[emphasis mine])....


Here's a snippet ..."It features reference quality DVD upconversion...From a cold start, the player arrives at the main menu in 9 seconds...I used the player continuously for weeks in my system, and its performance never left me wanting for my reference Oppo-83"


----------



## lwright84

Looking for a second BD player for the bedroom on a 40" Samsung LCD (no audio system or receiver, direct HDMI). It must be 2.0 profile, and it must have Netflix. Pandora and DivX is a huuuuge plus, but not necessarily a deal-breaker. I have two dilemmas that I'm hoping you guys can help me with


1. I want to keep it under $200, but there are so many players out there I'm unsure of which would be -- say -- the top 5 to even begin comparing.

2. I'm wondering if it's better to get a player with integrated WiFi, or get a wireless AP and connect hardwired from it

3. Amazon has the LG BD570 for $178 right now and I wanted to jump on it, but the recently posted negative reviews for it on Amazon have left me hesitant


----------



## jmuskibum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hydrogin* /forum/post/18961793
> 
> 
> A few thoughts ...
> 
> 
> It sounds like you intend on using the receiver to switch both the BDP's video and audio output to the TV, correct?
> 
> 
> Since your receiver doesn't have HDMI inputs, your task will be easier with a BDP that has analog audio outputs. Most BDP's have only 2.0 analog outputs. If you only have two speakers, that's good enough. But if you're running a 5.1 surround system, then you want a BDP with at least 5.1 analog audio outputs. For video, most BDP's seem to offer component outputs in addition to HDMI so you should be good there.
> 
> 
> Of the three BDP's you mentioned, the Panasonic BD85 fits the bill (component video output and 5.1 analog audio output). The BD550 and S570 I believe have only 2.0 analog audio.
> 
> 
> I happen to have the BD85 and like it. It does a very good job of upscaling DVD material to 1080p (I had a Sony S470 and LG BD550 for a short period and think the BD85 does a better job). The S470 also had some problems with some of my DVD's and was noisier than the other two.
> 
> 
> That said, aren't the HDMI to component convertors fairly pricey? They aren't simple devices because they contain an HDMI receiver that also has to do decryption. It seems more cost effective to run component video from your receiver to the TV. You'll probably be limited to 720p or 1080i (check your TV's specs for the component video inputs). But many people are happy with that.
> 
> 
> Another option is to run HDMI from the BDP directly to the TV. Then run optical audio out from the TV to the optical audio TV in of the Onkyo. This will at minimum get you stereo. Whether you'll get 5.1 (lossy not lossless) will depend on the TV so check your owner's manual. My Panasonic plasma will only pass stereo out the optical output from HDMI sources (that's typical for content protection).
> 
> 
> A final thought ... if you do decide to go with an HDMI-component convertor, that might introduce some lip sync delay. I believe my BD85 has an audio delay feature so you could use that to do manual lip syncing.



sir - couldn't have asked for a better synopsis! thank you once again.


----------



## zoro

Bought pioneer elite 31 fd , newer player @ best buy for $319, would move my ps3 to bed room or sell lol

We just need an owner thread


----------



## madmatrix

Hi,


Please recommend one player best for Netflix and computer video streaming. I heard Samsung and LG has better ones for these functions.


Thanks!!!


Lou


----------



## mweflen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CruelInventions* /forum/post/18949741
> 
> 
> Ooh, back off on that one, pal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assumed you had done your own research about that since you came into this thread with your first post listing this as a Panasonic feature. So I piggybacked upon your own matter-of-facted-ness about it, assuming the same as well as I had never confirmed it first hand for myself.
> 
> 
> All I can say for sure is that when I inquired about players having the ability to do FF with audio a few months ago, I was informed by one poster that the Panny models had something like that. I'm not even sure (or at least recalling) whether it was 1.5x or some other speed, just that it was fast forward w/audio.
> 
> 
> In other words, I wash my hands.



Got the Panny BD65. It does indeed do FF with audio. Can't quite tell if it's exactly 1.5x or maybe a tiny bit faster, like 1.6x. It's definitely not 2x, though.


Anyway, I'm satisfied. BD and Netflix performance are just as good as PS3, and it uses about a quarter of the power (and generates about a quarter of the heat). I feel much better about conserving my PS3 just for games.


My only gripes are a lack of subtitle and angle buttons on the remote.


----------



## phreaky_d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silvercans* /forum/post/18962414
> 
> http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=63
> 
> 
> Winston rated the Denon 9.5 on DVD the Oppo 10, sounds darn close to me, but I've seen neither in person so it's up to you





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeG44* /forum/post/18963510
> 
> 
> Home Theater Magazine raved about the SD upscaling of the Samsung BD-C6900 - every bit as good as the Oppo-83 in upscaling.
> 
> 
> According to HTM Scaling Excellent (I've only seen players with the ABT2010 get this rating[emphasis mine])....
> 
> 
> Here's a snippet ..."It features reference quality DVD upconversion...From a cold start, the player arrives at the main menu in 9 seconds...I used the player continuously for weeks in my system, and its performance never left me wanting for my reference Oppo-83"



I sure appreciate the input, guys...I most likely will be getting a Sammy UN55C8000, and the Sammy 3D Blu-Ray player will come with the bundle. I remember hearing about that HTM article as well. Does anyone else who owns any of these players have any input? Again, I'm looking at a $250 open-box Denon DBP-2010CI, an Oppo BDP-83, and now the Sammy C6900 and I'm looking for the best DVD upscaling available. I need as much advice as I can get...thanks!


----------



## jack422

If the Samsung BD-C5500 costs $160 and the LG 570 costs $180, which is a better deal?


I understand the LG has much more features but I'm not understanding the pricing on these units. Does LG have problems that it's priced so low?


Does anyone know which one is a better purchase (for quality)?


----------



## CruelInventions




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mweflen* /forum/post/18964088
> 
> 
> 
> My only gripes are a lack of subtitle and angle buttons on the remote.



I assume subtitles must then be enabled or disabled via a button on the body of the player itself? I wonder if a universal remote can be taught to add that feature to the remote, where you assign a button of your choosing for that purpose.


Anyway, good to hear that it's "so far so good" w/ the Panasonic BD player.


----------



## mweflen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CruelInventions* /forum/post/18966040
> 
> 
> I assume subtitles must then be enabled or disabled via a button on the body of the player itself? I wonder if a universal remote can be taught to add that feature to the remote, where you assign a button of your choosing for that purpose.
> 
> 
> Anyway, good to hear that it's "so far so good" w/ the Panasonic BD player.



No, it's hidden in an onscreen sub menu. It takes 5 button presses to engage subtitles (and one more to back out of the menu). Angle options are similar.


I don't want to spend money on a remote just for 2 functions. So I guess I'll just grin and bear it.


----------



## zoro

I just picked up a new pioneer elite. Free iPhone/iPad app to control is nifty!


----------



## CruelInventions




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mweflen* /forum/post/18966078
> 
> 
> No, it's hidden in an onscreen sub menu. It takes 5 button presses to engage subtitles (and one more to back out of the menu)..



Oh sorry, I see what you mean now. Yea, that's a hassle, especially if you go back 'n forth with turning subtitles off/on a fair amount of the time.


If you do ever decide to go the route of a universal remote, such as a Harmony, yes, there is a way to create a single button for subtitle on/off via a sequence creation. Just created one yesterday for my Tivo closed caption feature, as a matter of fact. Instead of doing seven keystrokes, I got it down to one.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mweflen* /forum/post/18966078
> 
> 
> I don't want to spend money on a remote just for 2 functions. So I guess I'll just grin and bear it.



You don't have to spend much. The RCA RCRP05B is only $8.50 and can easily be programmed with those 2 macros. I put my Subtitle toggle on shift-mute. Any harmony (except the 900 or 1100) and most other universals can do it too, as CruelInventions already said.


----------



## intravino

Hi,



I was looking to purchase my first BD player.


I am looking for a under $ 150 player. I don't need a up conversation champ (I guess there are no champs at the price range anyways)


I read that lots of those players are made by Funai or Desay.


What are the best?



Thanks,


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *intravino* /forum/post/18966986
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking to purchase my first BD player.
> 
> 
> I am looking for a under $ 150 player. I don't need a up conversation champ (I guess there are no champs at the price range anyways)
> 
> 
> I read that lots of those players are made by Funai or Desay.
> 
> 
> What are the best?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,



You should look at the Panasonic DMP-BD65K or the Costco version BD-655K if you want lifetime return privliges.


----------



## griffinmill

We're using a couple of PS-3s, and an Oppo DV-983H (for all-region and PAL/NTSC). Is there a BD player that supports all-region and PAL/NTSC play on both DVD and BD formats?


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *griffinmill* /forum/post/18967611
> 
> 
> We're using a couple of PS-3s, and an Oppo DV-983H (for all-region and PAL/NTSC). Is there a BD player that supports all-region and PAL/NTSC play on both DVD and BD formats?



Not out of the box. There are 3rd parties that do hardware mods to make them region free.


----------



## griffinmill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/18967729
> 
> 
> Not out of the box. There are 3rd parties that do hardware mods to make them region free.



Thanks! Are any of 'em of or near Oppo quality?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *griffinmill* /forum/post/18967774
> 
> 
> Thanks! Are any of 'em of or near Oppo quality?



Region free hardware mod kits are available for OPPO. People seem to like:
http://www.bluraychip.dk/ 


-Bill


----------



## jsil

Looking for a back up player to my pioneer 320.


----------



## Stew4msu

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## snowjim

*Hi!*


I have today a Western Digital HD TV ver1 and a Panasonic BD65 blu-ray player. Now I need the same thing for the bedroom. The best solution would be to combind these into one unit.


I have bought the LG BD390 but have not yet unpacked it. According to some the BD390 is not working vary well as a mediacenter? Maby the Sony BDP-S370 is a better choice?


What I need is


+ DivX/Xvid and HD file formats with subtitles

+ Stream over LAN (cable or wifi)

+ Grate blu-ray and DVD quality

+ Fast startup (not as the Panassonic BD65)


Could one of the stated(or other) product solve my problem or do I really have to invest in 2 units?

*BestRegards*

SnowJim


----------



## phreaky_d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phreaky_d* /forum/post/18962331
> 
> 
> Ok, here's a question...I'm looking for a Blu-Ray player with the best possible DVD upconversion, and I was ready to buy an Oppo BDP-83. BUT I found a pretty good deal at my local BB for an open-box Denon DBP-2010CI for $250. After reading through a few threads here, I understand the Denon has a lower-grade quality Anchor Bay chip than the Oppo. Not only is Blu-Ray PQ important to me, but my priority is finding the best DVD upconversion available. In reality, how much difference in PQ will I experience between the Denon and Oppo? If the PQ difference is negligible, $250 for the Denon sounds a lot better than $500 for the Oppo. I'd appreciate any advice!



I'd definitely appreciate any more advice on this from you guys...


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phreaky_d* /forum/post/18971309
> 
> 
> I'd definitely appreciate any more advice on this from you guys...



Well you saw the winston reviews and for DVD upscaling it was close with Oppo at a 10 and the Denon at 9.5. On what size set will you be watching your DVD's?? The larger your display they more you will see the difference between the Denon and the Oppo with DVD upconversion. If you are watching on a 50" set you most likely won't see a difference. So if Blu-ray performance and DVD performance are about the same you will have to look at what other features are important to you. For example, if you want want great support from the manufacturer pick the Oppo.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/18971615
> 
> 
> The larger your display they more you will see the difference between the Denon and the Oppo with DVD upconversion.



depending on seating distance.


----------



## phreaky_d

I'll most likely be getting the Samsung UN55C8000, and my seating distance will be about 6 to 8 feet. I don't really care about DVD-A/SACD, so my primary concerns by far are BD PQ and outstanding DVD upconversion. I would definitely be leaning towards the Oppo, but the Denon is a MUCH better price for $250, which is why I'm giving it a serious look.


----------



## zoro

Did Winston do LG BX 580? amd how it compares with 570, sans 3D?


----------



## KKM

Looking to purchase my first BR player but didn't want to spend too much. I'm somewhat of a a audiophile so sound is important.


Came upon these 3 players and have read as much as I can searching through AVS forum here.


The 2000ES is s refurb unit heavily discounted from the MSRP but is about 3 years old from when it was first introduced. Is it still considered a good player compared to the 460 and 560? I'm assuming the CD playback is better in the 2000 due to the parts used and build quality. I know these are not the current offering but they are heavily discounted so want to stay within these models.


If not the 2000, is the 460 or 560 a better choice given that they are the same price?


Thanks.


----------



## Alex solomon

Why don't you check out the Sony 1000ES thread here on AVS. A fantastic player for cheap.


----------



## Andy_H

I have a bit of a conundrum:


Previously I was thinking my first blu-ray was going to be the Oppo BDP-83 because it would upconvert my DVD's well and I could hook my headphone amp up to the two-channel output and listen to my SACD's and regular CD's in great clarity.


However, I am beginning to realize that this may not be the best choice:


1. I only own about 5 classical SACDs. While I would like to acquire more, I don't listen all that often to music on the headphones.

2. My tv is a 46" 1080i RPTV.

3. My receiver does not decode HDMI audio and only does video pass through.

4. I had to downgrade from 5.1 to a 3.1 setup due to space constraints in my small condo. I am unhappy with my center channel because it doesn't match my mains very well.


I would probably buy the Oppo if it were 3d-upgradeable and had streaming even though I've never used those features.


Any suggestions on a good strategy?


----------



## bcab17

Hi all...been away for a long time, and after many hours of reading posts I'm still in the dark.










I've had my Panny BD30 since '08, and I've been happy with it's performance, save one thing...unbareably slow loading time. Now that I've started my research for a faster BD player I am now very interested in the streaming and network features. If they work as advertised I can see us using them more often than watching BDs.


I love the idea of being able to access Netflix, YouTube, etc. via WiFi. I also like the idea of being able to access files from my computer (Win 7) over my home network...mostly JPGs and MP3s. Is that what DNLA is?


I have a large number of standard DVDs, although we don't watch them very often, so decent upconversion would be a plus...just not a BIG plus.


Here's my short list, and what I've read:

Panny BD85 - great PQ, good upconversion, no DNLA (can a program like Playon handle basic access to computer files through the BD85?)

LG BD570 - good streaming (I'm told that Vudu is awesome), DNLA, some reliabilty issues?

Sammy C6500 - not sure about the pros and cons (did I read something about poor Netflix performance?), BB sales told me they get more Samsung BD returns then other brands

Sony S570 - sounds like a good player, but I think there's some poor wifi performance issues


Getting back to what sent me out looking for a new BD player in the first place...loading speed...is it safe to assume that any of these players will be considerably faster than my BD30? Are any of these players considered "slow" by today's standards?


I think the street prices for these players are all within $100 of each other, and it's clear that there's no "perfect" BD player (at least not in this price range). Is there another BD player I didn't mention that I should consider?


As always, any and all opinions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hydrogin

The North American BD85 has no support for DLNA and PlayOn is a DLNA server - so they won't "play" together










I have a BD85 however and am happy with it. If it fits your needs, check out the BD85 thread for a link to Sears where you can get it for under $200 plus a $40 gift card. That's a very good deal.


----------



## bcab17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hydrogin* /forum/post/18978184
> 
> 
> The North American BD85 has no support for DLNA and PlayOn is a DLNA server - so they won't "play" together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a BD85 however and am happy with it. If it fits your needs, check out the BD85 thread for a link to Sears where you can get it for under $200 plus a $40 gift card. That's a very good deal.



Thanks for the reply. The Sears deal, if it's still available, sounds great.


Are there any "cons" with this player that I should be aware of? What type of BD loading times have you experienced?


Before I give up on the DNLA thing, I have a DirecTV HS21 that can be connected to my home network (haven't tried it yet). I wonder if Playon might work with it.


----------



## hydrogin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcab17* /forum/post/18978406
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. The Sears deal, if it's still available, sounds great.
> 
> 
> Are there any "cons" with this player that I should be aware of? What type of BD loading times have you experienced?
> 
> 
> Before I give up on the DNLA thing, I have a DirecTV HS21 that can be connected to my home network (haven't tried it yet). I wonder if Playon might work with it.



Its still available, check out the BD85 thread for details.


I can provide some load times when I get home. I can say that when standby mode is enabled, it is very fast (I'm comparing to an LG550 and Sony S470 that I was evaluating at home). I really appreciate that the transport is quiet when spinning a BD, that's important for me since I have an open rack. And it does a very good job of playing DVD's and upscaling, much better than the S370/S470.


Cons ... Panny seems to lag the others in terms of LAN connectivity and internet apps. The foundation is good but has fewer frills than the other brands (you do get Netflix, Amazon VOD, Pandora, Live365, etc.). I wish it had Vudu so I could try that. But I may get a Google TV box (Logitech Revue) or Boxee Box when they come out and hope one will be a platform for Vudu. My opinion is if soft media is very important to you, a more flexible solution is to get a separate media set-top box or an HTPC. For now, you won't be able to get a BDP to support all the media types/variations a separate box will get you. That's especially true if any of your media is coming from "grey" sources like bitorrent.


----------



## bcab17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hydrogin* /forum/post/18978507
> 
> 
> Its still available, check out the BD85 thread for details.
> 
> 
> I can provide some load times when I get home. I can say that when standby mode is enabled, it is very fast (I'm comparing to an LG550 and Sony S470 that I was evaluating at home). I really appreciate that the transport is quiet when spinning a BD, that's important for me since I have an open rack. And it does a very good job of playing DVD's and upscaling, much better than the S370/S470.
> 
> 
> Cons ... Panny seems to lag the others in terms of LAN connectivity and internet apps. The foundation is good but has fewer frills than the other brands (you do get Netflix, Amazon VOD, Pandora, Live365, etc.). I wish it had Vudu so I could try that. But I may get a Google TV box (Logitech Revue) or Boxee Box when they come out and hope one will be a platform for Vudu. My opinion is if soft media is very important to you, a more flexible solution is to get a separate media set-top box or an HTPC. For now, you won't be able to get a BDP to support all the media types/variations a separate box will get you. That's especially true if any of your media is coming from "grey" sources like bitorrent.



Thanks again, hydrogin. You make an interesting point regarding a separate media box. Would one be the Roku box I've seen referenced in some posts? It seems to do the Netfix and Amazon VOD thing, but not sure if it allows you to access files on your computer (DNLA).


----------



## hydrogin

Yes, Roku is a popular media box. I don't follow it but am under the impression it doesn't support DLNA. You have three options typically for accessing media:


- USB drive

- LAN access via CIFS/SMB (known as file shares to Windows users)

- DLNA (also known as uPNP)


I use a WDTV Live Plus. It supports CIFS/SMB and DLNA (I'm currently using Windows file sharing instead of DLNA). It plays tons of media formats, has a huge and lively user community, and more firmware support (both factory and third-party) than you'd typically see for a blu-ray player. It supports Netflix, Pandora, and Live365 (sorry, I may have stated the BD85 supports Live365, it does not).


The WDTV Live (non-plus) version doesn't support Netflix. The Plus version can be had for about $100 via CompUSA/TigerDirect/CircuitCity using Bing Cashback (Bing terminates its cashback program end of this week!). That's a bargain. The non-plus version is also available at Costco for $99.


For more info on media players, I recommend:

http://www.iboum.com/ 
http://www.iboum.com/net-media-players.php 


This guy has done a bang-up job on documenting what's currently in the market.


If you can wait until the fall, the Boxee Box and Logitech Revue (first set-top platform to support the new Google TV) are slated for release. Motivation is the added ability to watch web-based TV which most media boxes don't currently support.


----------



## bcab17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hydrogin* /forum/post/18978820
> 
> 
> Yes, Roku is a popular media box. I don't follow it but am under the impression it doesn't support DLNA. You have three options typically for accessing media:
> 
> 
> - USB drive
> 
> - LAN access via CIFS/SMB (known as file shares to Windows users)
> 
> - DLNA (also known as uPNP)
> 
> 
> I use a WDTV Live Plus. It supports CIFS/SMB and DLNA (I'm currently using Windows file sharing instead of DLNA). It plays tons of media formats, has a huge and lively user community, and more firmware support (both factory and third-party) than you'd typically see for a blu-ray player. It supports Netflix, Pandora, and Live365 (sorry, I may have stated the BD85 supports Live365, it does not).
> 
> 
> The WDTV Live (non-plus) version doesn't support Netflix. The Plus version can be had for about $100 via CompUSA/TigerDirect/CircuitCity using Bing Cashback (Bing terminates its cashback program end of this week!). That's a bargain. The non-plus version is also available at Costco for $99.
> 
> 
> For more info on media players, I recommend:
> 
> http://www.iboum.com/
> http://www.iboum.com/net-media-players.php
> 
> 
> This guy has done a bang-up job on documenting what's currently in the market.
> 
> 
> If you can wait until the fall, the Boxee Box and Logitech Revue (first set-top platform to support the new Google TV) are slated for release. Motivation is the added ability to watch web-based TV which most media boxes don't currently support.



Great stuff! Thank you, sir.


----------



## Spiller132




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alex solomon* /forum/post/18975945
> 
> 
> Why don't you check out the Sony 1000ES thread here on AVS. A fantastic player for cheap.



Thanks, I'm on it!


----------



## sotvomike

OK, so my PS3 now has no sound after the 3.41 firmware update. I tried everything, from restoring the file system to doing a full system restore. Still no audio. I love the PS3 due to the fact that I can run PS3 Media Server and wirelessly stream all my AVI and M2TS movie files and music and pics. Now that I have to face the possibility that it's screwed, I'm looking to get something that I don't have to pay $300+ for. So, I was looking for a Blu-Ray player that can stream the movie files from my home server. What system is best for this?


----------



## Sanjee88

Hi, I'm trying to decide which player would be best for my setup, the sony DMP-S570 or Panasonic DMP-BD85K, I've heard the Panasonic is slow but has 7.1 analog connections for older receivers which I have currently. I plan on getting a new reciever that has HDMI eventually. This will be used with a Panasonic G25 TV


Which Blue Ray player would be best overall.


----------



## StarvingForHDTV

Hoping to find a player to meet these 3 needs:


1) 1080p out by HDMI

2) digital audio out (coax or optical) for DD5.1 decoding elsewhere

3) best picture quality possible with blu ray discs


I don't care about regular DVD upconversion or 3d or anything else not mentioned above.


Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## mdavej

^^^


That narrows it down to every player on the market. Got any other criteria?


----------



## StarvingForHDTV

Hmm. I thought there would be differences in video quality between players. I guess the only other option I can think of is that my TV supports 24p inputs.


If video quality is equal then I guess it is just price that is the deciding factor.


Thank you.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StarvingForHDTV* /forum/post/18982405
> 
> 
> Hmm. I thought there would be differences in video quality between players.



Nope.


----------



## StarvingForHDTV

That sure makes it easy. I remember the struggle I had to find a good dvd player. It had to have the faroudja chip to process correctly. I guess with blu ray it must just read the 1s and 0s and spit them out without processing. That is nice.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StarvingForHDTV* /forum/post/18982618
> 
> 
> That sure makes it easy. I remember the struggle I had to find a good dvd player. It had to have the faroudja chip to process correctly. I guess with blu ray it must just read the 1s and 0s and spit them out without processing. That is nice.



Basically that's it. If your receiver can decode the HD audio codecs, audio is equally simple.


Getting the best DVD PQ from a BD player, or the best AQ when you lack an AVR or pre/pro with HDMI audio -- or trying to combine BD playback with other features like Internet streaming or network file playback etc. -- are the issues that can complicate the choices.


----------



## carlkpro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18982311
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> That narrows it down to every player on the market. Got any other criteria?



OK. In my case the criteria will be Wi-Fi and Netflix streaming. Which one can do this best? All conversion and upscaling will be done outside the player.


----------



## hihirendesai

I'm looking for a disc player (don't care for blu-ray for atleast a year, just a dvd player is fine) with great media playing capability over network.


If it has to be blu-ray player, then with a great dvd upscaling and be able to play most audio/video formats over the network, do not care for wifi capability.


Price range: $0 to $200


Any ideas?


----------



## Nikolai01

Hi Everyone. I'm looking for a player probably in the


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hihirendesai* /forum/post/18984863
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a disc player (don't care for blu-ray for atleast a year, just a dvd player is fine) with great media playing capability over network.
> 
> 
> If it has to be blu-ray player, then with a great dvd upscaling and be able to play most audio/video formats over the network, do not care for wifi capability.
> 
> 
> Price range: $0 to $200
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



If you don't need blu-ray, I'd look at the WD TV Live, PopBox, DLink Boxee Box, or similar.


----------



## hihirendesai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/18985771
> 
> 
> If you don't need blu-ray, I'd look at the WD TV Live, PopBox, DLink Boxee Box, or similar.



Thanks for the suggestion but I'm looking for one box which can play media over the network/internet as well as dvd discs.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

You'll end up with a far better interface and file type support with separate boxes. Newer BD players like most of the current LG and Samsung models will do streaming, but sans support for cover art and similar features that make for an effective movie server client.


If you're just looking for cheap and basic network file support (along with pretty decent online streaming support) in a disc player, a refurbished Samsung C5500 would be my choice... available for not much more than half of your max budget if you look.


----------



## hihirendesai

Thanks Stephen. I'll check it out. The reason I do not want to go with two boxes is, I'll need to run one more hdmi cable through the wall (or buy hdmi switch).


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nikolai01* /forum/post/18985745
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone. I'm looking for a player probably in the


----------



## phreaky_d

Ok, here's a final comparison question...I am looking for a Blu-Ray player with the best DVD upconversion possible, and I just ordered a Samsung UN55C8000 with the 3D starter bundle. I'll be getting the Sammy BD-C6900 soon.


My question is this...as I mentioned before, I was seriously looking at an open-box Denon DBP-2010CI for $250, and I was wondering whether the Oppo was that much better than the Denon in DVD upconversion to justify spending an extra $250 for the Oppo. Now that I have the Sammy coming in, I remember seeing a review in one of the HT mags that compared the Sammy's DVD upconversion quite favorably to the Oppo.


Bottom line...is it worth spending an extra $250 for the Denon or an extra $500 for the Oppo for the DVD upconversion over the Sammy? How would you rank these three players in a direct comparison as far as DVD PQ is concerned? If either the Denon or Oppo are noticeably better than the Sammy, then is there a big difference between the Oppo and Denon, or is that $250 Denon deal going to be quite good if the difference is negligible?


----------



## JoeG44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phreaky_d* /forum/post/18988845
> 
> 
> Ok, here's a final comparison question...I am looking for a Blu-Ray player with the best DVD upconversion possible, and I just ordered a Samsung UN55C8000 with the 3D starter bundle. I'll be getting the Sammy BD-C6900 soon.
> 
> 
> My question is this...as I mentioned before, I was seriously looking at an open-box Denon DBP-2010CI for $250, and I was wondering whether the Oppo was that much better than the Denon in DVD upconversion to justify spending an extra $250 for the Oppo. Now that I have the Sammy coming in, I remember seeing a review in one of the HT mags that compared the Sammy's DVD upconversion quite favorably to the Oppo.
> 
> 
> Bottom line...is it worth spending an extra $250 for the Denon or an extra $500 for the Oppo for the DVD upconversion over the Sammy? How would you rank these three players in a direct comparison as far as DVD PQ is concerned? If either the Denon or Oppo are noticeably better than the Sammy, then is there a big difference between the Oppo and Denon, or is that $250 Denon deal going to be quite good if the difference is negligible?



Top notch SD upconversion was at the top of my criteria as well but couldn't justify $500 for the Oppo w/o streaming. SD upconversion can be measured using SD DVDs on scenes which pan geometric shapes such as the seating in a stadium or the roof tops of homes. One classic DVD scene is the opening episode of Star Trek Insurrection where it pans the edges and tops of various roof tops. The BD-C6900 performed flawlesssly. Here's a snippet from HTM regarding the same Star Trek clip:


"...but the Samsung had no issues with the rooftops and railings. Its superior upconversion drew me into the picture. The images vivid detail amazed me. Granted, it pales in comparison with the Blu-ray, but I can only count on one hand the number of players that can squeeze this much detail out of 480 lines of resolution"


I just recently rented an old movie from a Redbox kiosk - the "Seventh Sign" w/ Demi Moore and I simply could not beleive the amount of detail in this old movie.


----------



## Mohillian

posted this on the road and it was posted incorrectly. any advice on the perfect match for me?


So here's my set up...


*Pioneer Elite Pro-141FD for the monitor.

*The receiver is an older Integra that does not have HDMI but does have component, coax and optical inputs

however the monitor is connected HDMI with optical audio to receiver.
*Picture/ audio quality is most important to me.

*Features aren't as important because I have my apple connected via airport express and XBox 360 has streaming Netflix. If they will make my system more streamlined I'll take em. If it can help display album covers, playlists, etc from my mac, i'll take em.

*Most of my viewing will be done using standard format DVDs. Right now I am using Panasonic DVD- S77.


Would love it if you could suggest a couple choices for Blu Ray players with my set up in mind. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## westgate




Mohillian;
Most of my viewing will be done using standard format DVDs. Right now I am using Panasonic DVD- S77. /QUOTE said:


> =======================================================
> 
> great player for its time, the s77!
> 
> i enjoyed mine for several years before i got my hd dvd and then blu-ray players.
> 
> 
> at the time, up til about 2 years ago, i had a 108" screen with my panny 720p pj and the s77 made for some very enjoyable and decent looking movies and concerts on that good sized screen.
> 
> 
> still have it, collecting dust (not really-it's in its box-box is collecting dust). should donate it to good-will or something.


----------



## alain57

hi,

onwner of a cool samsung tv(LE32B651) that can do a lot of stuff, i wished to buy the blu ray player that go with my tv


i'm searching for a blu ray player that can :

1. connect to my network (cif smb or nfs would be the best... DLNA is not as good as direct share... i don't like the reindex at every new file ....)

2. that can read mkv files with DTS sound (unfortunatly that is THE only missing part on my tv







)

3. that don't make a lot of noise (when playing from network .... when playing a blu ray i can accept the blu ray noise)



if such an player exist, please tell me the model

if no player exist, belive me : create it it will be sold like bread ^^


why do i search that material ?


well i don't have a blu ray player right now, so that is the first reason

I use my TV to read data from my NAS, unfortunatly my TV can't decode DTS sound in mkv files, i don't have a lot of that kind of files, but if i buy a player why not have this feature










ps: of course my tv can do dlna, but i used the samygo tool to enable NFS, because DLNA is not the best (useless reindex, no flashforward...)

ps2: it can be unfocial support with some custom firmware


----------



## Sleeper12

Hi all,

In the basement we have a 55-inch Sony with a PS3, so we can watch Blu Rays and I'm also connected to the web through the PS3.


In the living room we want to get a TV around 40 inches that has 1080p. I will save the TV question for another thread, but which Blu Ray player will allow us to:


* watch 1080p


* watch regular DVDs with great upconversion.


* connect to our modem for the Internet (is wireless a possibility?)


* affordability would be nice!


Thanks all.


----------



## Andy_H

I am considering getting my first blu-ray player. I have a 3.1 setup and a 46" 1080i RPTV. Currently I use a Sony DVD changer that also has SACD capability but no fancy DACs or anything.


1. Are there any BD players (not PS3) that play SACD costing less than $400? I know the OPPO BDP-83 and the forthcoming Denon 1611 play SACD but I would prefer not to pay that much as my setup would not take advantage of the video features for which I would be paying (i.e. TV is not progressive, no 24hz, no surround sound).

2. Is any player in category 1 likely to sound better than my existing Sony DVD/SACD changer?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andy_H* /forum/post/18997984
> 
> 
> I am considering getting my first blu-ray player. I have a 3.1 setup and a 46" 1080i RPTV. Currently I use a Sony DVD changer that also has SACD capability but no fancy DACs or anything.
> 
> 
> 1. Are there any BD players (not PS3) that play SACD costing less than $400? I know the OPPO BDP-83 and the forthcoming Denon 1611 play SACD but I would prefer not to pay that much as my setup would not take advantage of the video features for which I would be paying (i.e. TV is not progressive, no 24hz, no surround sound).



The OPPO BDP-80 is $289.



> Quote:
> 2. Is any player in category 1 likely to sound better than my existing Sony DVD/SACD changer?



What are you connecting it to, by what method?


-Bill


----------



## danger_boy_13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andy_H* /forum/post/18997984
> 
> 
> I am considering getting my first blu-ray player. I have a 3.1 setup and a 46" 1080i RPTV. Currently I use a Sony DVD changer that also has SACD capability but no fancy DACs or anything.
> 
> 
> 1. Are there any BD players (not PS3) that play SACD costing less than $400? I know the OPPO BDP-83 and the forthcoming Denon 1611 play SACD but I would prefer not to pay that much as my setup would not take advantage of the video features for which I would be paying (i.e. TV is not progressive, no 24hz, no surround sound).
> 
> 2. Is any player in category 1 likely to sound better than my existing Sony DVD/SACD changer?



I don't know about the quality question, but the Sony BDP-S370/470/570 all do SACD playback for under $250 (depending on model). I have the S470 and I am happy with it, but I don't use for SACD at all, as I don't have SACDs, and I paid about $160 for it.


----------



## Andy_H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/18998072
> 
> 
> The OPPO BDP-80 is $289.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you connecting it to, by what method?
> 
> 
> -Bill



My DVD/SACD player is connected to my receiver via digital optical, 5.1 analog, and to a headphone amp with AKG K701 headphones via stereo analog.


Given the fact that my Infinity speakers only cost around $400 a pair, I don't anticipate a significant difference from them even if I was using analog out of the OPPO 83SE or another really high-end player, much less a budget player.


I'm trying to decide if I should just get a dirt-cheap BD player less than $150, keep my existing DVD/SACD player, and save for better speakers/TV.


I had forgotten about the BDP-80. Does it have stereo analog output comparable to the BDP-83?


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sleeper12* /forum/post/18996818
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> In the basement we have a 55-inch Sony with a PS3, so we can watch Blu Rays and I'm also connected to the web through the PS3.
> 
> 
> In the living room we want to get a TV around 40 inches that has 1080p. I will save the TV question for another thread, but which Blu Ray player will allow us to:
> 
> 
> * watch 1080p
> 
> 
> * watch regular DVDs with great upconversion.
> 
> 
> * connect to our modem for the Internet (is wireless a possibility?)
> 
> 
> * affordability would be nice!
> 
> 
> Thanks all.



Unless you're within 6' of that display, you won't notice a difference in upconversion between just about any player. There's many internet capable BD players for under $200.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andy_H* /forum/post/18998103
> 
> 
> I had forgotten about the BDP-80. Does it have stereo analog output comparable to the BDP-83?



No, the BDP-83 has dedicated stereo outs with their own DACs. For the BDP-80 you use the FR/FL analog outs with downmix set to stereo. The DACs are more economical.


-Bill


----------



## jsil

I'm looking for a blu-ray player with the best app's or most app's.


----------



## mdavej

Last time I checked, Sony had the most. Best is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## hydrogin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/18999737
> 
> 
> Last time I checked, Sony had the most. Best is in the eye of the beholder.



Exactly. On the S470, the Michael Jackson app didn't do anything for me, but listening to NPR programming was a bonus.


----------



## Sleeper12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/18998318
> 
> 
> Unless you're within 6' of that display, you won't notice a difference in upconversion between just about any player. There's many internet capable BD players for under $200.



OK. So which one with 1080p would you suggest that has wireless?


----------



## goonstopher

Feature for feature the $200 blu ray market is PACKED


The Samsung BD-C6500, Sony 570 and Panasonic 85 all seem to be identical


Besides the 3d from the sony, are there any other features we can use to decide which one to buy??


The samsung and sony get ratings for being fater but people still seem to prefer the panny on many user reviews.


----------



## Vipper IV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goonstopher* /forum/post/19000730
> 
> 
> Feature for feature the $200 blu ray market is PACKED
> 
> 
> The Samsung BD-C6500, Sony 570 and Panasonic 85 all seem to be identical
> 
> 
> Besides the 3d from the sony, are there any other features we can use to decide which one to buy??
> 
> 
> The samsung and sony get ratings for being fater but people still seem to prefer the panny on many user reviews.



The Sony gets a gold star for speed, but its Netflix performance is quite disappointing - the interface sucks, the picture quality is sub par, and a lot of people complain about jerkiness. I haven't tried the Panasonic, but the Samsung provides a great Netflix streaming experience. My other problem with the Sony is that, due to a recent firmware upgrade, it defaults the picture-in-picture feature to "on" with no way to disable it. Basically, I couldn't watch _Sunshine_ because I couldn't get the PiP commentary to go away. I don't know whether other PiP titles are affected, though; however, I imagine they would be if they operate the same way. So, in the end, if Netflix and PiP movies aren't important to you, then the Sony would be the way to go. Otherwise, I'd seek out other options.


----------



## Andy_H

Are there any current model Blu-ray players that can play SACD besides the Sony BDP-S370, 470, and 570 that are under $250? I'm wondering if there are any other brands to consider.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andy_H* /forum/post/19003050
> 
> 
> Are there any current model Blu-ray players that can play SACD besides the Sony BDP-S370, 470, and 570 that are under $250? I'm wondering if there are any other brands to consider.



To the best of my knowledge, no. The Oppo BDP-80 is $290 and plays both SACD and DVD-A hi-rez audio (which the Sony players don't).


----------



## phreaky_d

Ok, I'm getting DESPERATE for info on this...can anyone tell me how the Samsung BD-C6900's DVD upconversion compares to the Oppo BDP-83 or the Denon DBP-2010CI? I remember seeing a review in one of the HT mags that compared the Samsung's upconversion pretty favorably to the Oppo, but I want to know if anyone here has done or heard of any more direct comparisons. I have a really good deal on a Denon 2010CI open box player for $250 and I'm wondering if it (or the Oppo) is worth buying if the Sammy doesn't do upconversion as well. My TV (which hasn't arrived yet) will be the Samsung UN55C8000. Thanks in advance for any help!


P.S. If anyone can verify this info and give me a ranking of these three players regarding DVD upconversion, that'd be awesome. At this point (without further info), I'd assume the rankings for DVD upconversion would be Oppo > Denon > Samsung...


----------



## Andy_H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/19003099
> 
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, no. The Oppo BDP-80 is $290 and plays both SACD and DVD-A hi-rez audio (which the Sony players don't).



When you say the Sony players don't, you mean they don't play DVD-A, right?


I'm assuming that I can still get top of the line sound out of the stereo outpus on the Sony players (my receiver won't decode audio over HDMI, it is strictly video pass-through).


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andy_H* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> When you say the Sony players don't, you mean they don't play DVD-A, right?
> 
> 
> I'm assuming that I can still get top of the line sound out of the stereo outpus on the Sony players (my receiver won't decode audio over HDMI, it is strictly video pass-through).



Nevertheless Sony players with built in sac d support have superior audio quality IMHO .


----------



## JCM_AV

Now that the Denon DBP-2011 is announced, the DBP-2010 can be found for a great price. I'm not concerned with 3D, streaming etc. I'm just looking for a solid player, with the following criteria:

- Good build quality - no loud vibrations, etc.

- Good picture and sound

- Good DVD upconversion

- Reasonable speed

- Supported player - ensure it continues to get firmware updates


For my criteria and at the right price - is the 2010 a good choice?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andy_H* /forum/post/19005279
> 
> 
> When you say the Sony players don't, you mean they don't play DVD-A, right?
> 
> 
> I'm assuming that I can still get top of the line sound out of the stereo outpus on the Sony players (my receiver won't decode audio over HDMI, it is strictly video pass-through).



Right, they don't play the hi-rez DVD-A tracks.


I can't speak to the quality of the DACs on the Sonys, and I don't know what you consider to be "top of the line," so I can't answer that.


----------



## 1967chevy

I have a Denon AVR 22310CI with a Panasonic TC-P54G25. I have satellite internet so no movie streaming. I have no SACDs. Looking for a good Blu ray player.

Denon 2500BTCI older, will the 2310 do a good job of up-converting or should I get the DBP2010 or shoot the wad for the new 2011. Or maybe the OPPO I read so much about?

Thanks


----------



## phreaky_d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phreaky_d* /forum/post/19005274
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm getting DESPERATE for info on this...can anyone tell me how the Samsung BD-C6900's DVD upconversion compares to the Oppo BDP-83 or the Denon DBP-2010CI? I remember seeing a review in one of the HT mags that compared the Samsung's upconversion pretty favorably to the Oppo, but I want to know if anyone here has done or heard of any more direct comparisons. I have a really good deal on a Denon 2010CI open box player for $250 and I'm wondering if it (or the Oppo) is worth buying if the Sammy doesn't do upconversion as well. My TV (which hasn't arrived yet) will be the Samsung UN55C8000. Thanks in advance for any help!
> 
> 
> P.S. If anyone can verify this info and give me a ranking of these three players regarding DVD upconversion, that'd be awesome. At this point (without further info), I'd assume the rankings for DVD upconversion would be Oppo > Denon > Samsung...



My desperation for info on this continues...does ANYBODY have any input?


----------



## bcab17

After much research I trimmed down my BD player list to either the LG 570 and the Samsung 6500...mainly because they appear to be the only two companies with a VUDU app. I sure could use some help determining which of these two players does what better. The expect the player's use will be 30% BD, 20% DVD (upconverted), and 50% streaming internet content (include some simple jpg viewing and mp3 listening from my pc).


So which is better:

1) Fast BD loading

2) Best Netflix app (browse titles, not just selecting from queue)

3) Most user friendly GUI

4) Better DVD upconverting

5) Best stability/reliability


I also have additional questions regarding the next models up from both manufacturers:


What would be some uses for the LG 590's internal HDD? Since I don't plan to rip music and videos on to it, would a HDD be important to have for other things like streaming or for BD Live content?


As for the Sammy 6900, I'm not sure how it differs from the 6500...is it 3-D capabilty?


Thanks to anyone and everyone who can shed some light on this.


----------



## CruelInventions




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phreaky_d* /forum/post/19010441
> 
> 
> My desperation for info on this continues...does ANYBODY have any input?



Don't overthink this one too much. Frankly, your display isn't large enough to make any upscaling differences, slight as they are, significant.


Your suspected ranking order appears to be most likely, based upon the feedback we've gotten so far from various sources, but the information/reviews are still a tad sketchy perhaps. But by these indications thus far, both the Oppo and the Denon are cream of the crop in this respect. Any difference between them wouldn't be appreciated until you get into much larger displays than yours, and even then, probably negligible differences.


----------



## phreaky_d

Excellent...thank you! So in your opinion, do you think I should be just fine with the Samsung 6900 DVD upscaling and not bother with getting the Denon 2910 since my TV will only be 55"?


----------



## hihirendesai

Need help here! I'm confused between


sony s470

sony s560

samsung c5500

samsung p3600/p4600


My priorities are better dvd upscaling and good range of web sites availability plus wide range of media formats over the home network. wifi is not an issue.


----------



## ohthinker

Hello-

I'm looking for a player that has a superb Netflix experience and does a great job rendering Blu-Ray discs. I don't really play many DVDs, but if it does a good job there, that's nice (but not a requirement). Wireless is not required.


If it makes a difference, I have a Sony KDL-42V4100 LCD TV.


Thanks.


----------



## Mohillian

I'm still reading this thread and still very undecided on the direction I should take so I will ask a more specific question that may help my decision:


*I have an Integra DTR-5.1 which does have 5.1 analog inputs for audio connection but no HDMI. With that said, I am not sure it can process the new sound files (DTSHD, DolbyTrue, etc...if that is their names) on it's own? I am hoping not to upgrade receiver yet as finances are tight right now.


My set up as it stands now (looking for advise with a blu-ray):

Monitor: Pioneer Elite Pro-141FD

Receiver: Integra DTR-5.1

DVD: Pioneer S77 (looking to upgrade)

XBOX360 with netflix enabled


Important to me:

1. PQ

2. AQ (as long as my receiver can handle these new formats)

3. Load Time

4. Wireless network features


Suggestions on a player?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mohillian* /forum/post/19015283
> 
> 
> *I have an Integra DTR-5.1 which does have 5.1 analog inputs for audio connection but no HDMI. With that said, I am not sure it can process the new sound files (DTSHD, DolbyTrue, etc...if that is their names) on it's own?



No, it cannot. Without HDMI on your receiver, the player will have to do the lossless audio processing. You need to get a player that has multichannel analog outputs and can decode TrueHD and dts-MA. The decoding part is pretty much standard on players these days. But, analog outputs are not. Most players don't have MCH outputs and the players with them generally cost more.


With analog, the player does all of the work and the receiver pretty much acts like an amp. The player decodes the lossless track, does bass management and distance adjustments, and the digital-analog conversion.


Analog is not simple plug and play and you can get much of the benefit of lossless audio using an optical connection. The player will output TrueHD as DD 5.1 and dts-MA as DTS over optical. Those lossy codecs on Blu-ray are less compressed than the ones on DVD and they sound great, rivalling lossless. Your receiver probably has better tools for bass management than most players. So, the lossy codecs processed by your AVR may actually sound better than lossless over analog. In the end, it depends on your equipment and your room.


----------



## Mohillian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/19016709
> 
> 
> Analog is not simple plug and play and you can get much of the benefit of lossless audio using an optical connection. The player will output TrueHD as DD 5.1 and dts-MA as DTS over optical. Those lossy codecs on Blu-ray are less compressed than the ones on DVD and they sound great, rivalling lossless. Your receiver probably has better tools for bass management than most players. So, the lossy codecs processed by your AVR may actually sound better than lossless over analog. In the end, it depends on your equipment and your room.



Thanks for the reply. I think I understood most of it (I am sorta new to all this). So, will there be an audio upgrade with my current AVR using Atlantic Tech 171 5.1 system if I were to purchase the Denon 2010 or Oppo-83? And I believe you are saying b/c my AVR can not output TrueHD, etc I might as well connect via optical, correct?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mohillian* /forum/post/19016969
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I think I understood most of it (I am sorta new to all this). So, will there be an audio upgrade with my current AVR using Atlantic Tech 171 5.1 system if I were to purchase the Denon 2010 or Oppo-83?



Any Blu-ray player represents an audio upgrade, even when connected via standard digital optical, because the discs themselves offer a higher-bitrate (than DVD) lossy audio track that's still compatible with all but the very oldest digital receivers. So if your system works with DD and DTS from standard DVDs, it will sound even better with Blu-ray.


Buying a player with analog multichannel outputs offers the additional option of having the player itself decode the even-higher quality lossless audio track, and send that to the AVR via analog connections. But whether this will actually _sound_ better depends on how much your system's overall sound depends on processing done by your AVR (speaker delay, crossover frequencies, room equalization, etc.), because players' processing is usually more basic than most AVRs'.


Personally, I think this matters only with the most sophisticated systems in critical listening environments. In most situations (especially where 7.1 is not an issue), analog audio is unlikely to offer useful improvements, and is more likely to just be an unnecessary hassle.


I think you will get the most bang for your buck by buying a good quality player that has the features you need (eg, streaming, wireless, top-quality upconversion) regardless of whether it has analog multichannel or not.


If you end up buying a player that has analog, there's no harm in hooking it up and trying it, of course. You might, for example, buy an Oppo or one of the new Denons because you need a universal disc player, in which case the analog audio is part of the package. But if you see a $150 player that has everything you want, you should consider it.


----------



## goonstopher

Ok Guys - My panny 35 is PISSING me off, it is just TOO SLOW!


I like to have friends over and play action scenes/demos and it ruins it.


Here are my factors/wants then my finalists:


1. Speed - Mainly start up to menu and time to eject (panny is pewtred in that are)


2. Wifi - Newflix (interactive with ability to browse like some players have) pandora ect - Wifi can be an adapter if it keeps the price down


3. Hard disc media - Either accepting 3rd party devices or internal. Would prefer to have a single large disc (I only have like 40gb music, would like to rip some DVD's so they actually get use)


3. Reliable - That is the one thing the panny had. No worries. Had one issue and updated firmware and then it was fine.


Budget - lower the better but 200ish


Finalists and my thoughts from the limited knowledge I have:


1. Panny 65 - Reliable and meets all my needs BUT hear it might be slower

2. Samsung 6500- Only heard good things but costs a little more

3. LG 570 - Worried about reliablity but seems fast

4. LG 590 - Same as 570 but I would need to buy used for 225


----------



## Jacob305

I would go with the ps3 slim.


Jacob


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/19017460
> 
> 
> I would go with the ps3 slim.
> 
> 
> Jacob



$300 is just too much for me.


----------



## Jacob305

you remember when dvd players got cheap? bluray has not gotten there yet. they are cheap.. they are worthless piece of junk. you get what you pay for. going to have to spend alittle bit for what you want.

I would stay away from samsung, sony, and insignia.


Jacob


----------



## expresso712

hi - i am trying to figure out what new player to get - i have a few things that i want it to do -


for one besides video quality of course - i need a player with a Dialogue Enhancer - and something with night mode etc. -


my current player - is a older maganavox - i know its old - but works very good and the picture is very good - maybe something better would show better also -


but main reason right now is for the Dialogue and night time mode etc. which will work with all audio formats - HD audio etc. -


i see the panansonics have a dialogue enhancer - would anyone know how good they work - also - i was considering the LG 590 - but the specs dont talk about any dialogue enhancer -


i dont mind having the streaming stuff in the player - but its not a must - i have the Roku box anyway - i would like the wireless option -


can anyone give me some suggestions ? which are the latest players at a reasonable cost that would help the Dialogue ?


i emailed oppo and the BD 83 does not have it - i would have gotten that one -


any suggestions -


thanks


----------



## Jacob305

I have the panasonic 85 player. I also had the 30 & the 80. I never noticed the difference with the Dialogue Enhancer on or off. I dont know if that would help you.


Jacob


----------



## expresso712




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/19017713
> 
> 
> I have the panasonic 85 player. I also had the 30 & the 80. I never noticed the difference with the Dialogue Enhancer on or off. I dont know if that would help you.
> 
> 
> Jacob



thanks - thats not good - -- i was hoping to get positive feedback with the panny on that -


i hope some other users can give me some suggestions on different players that help with dialogue


thanks for your fast response


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/19017713
> 
> 
> I have the panasonic 85 player. I also had the 30 & the 80. I never noticed the difference with the Dialogue Enhancer on or off. I dont know if that would help you.
> 
> 
> Jacob



So how is the speed on the 85 then?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mohillian* /forum/post/19016969
> 
> 
> So, will there be an audio upgrade with my current AVR using Atlantic Tech 171 5.1 system if I were to purchase the Denon 2010 or Oppo-83?



Yes. As noted in my post and the one from rdclark, the DD 5.1 and DTS outputs from Blu-ray are less compressed than the same tracks on DVD and they generally sound better as a result.


> Quote:
> And I believe you are saying b/c my AVR can not output TrueHD, etc I might as well connect via optical, correct?



Yes. As I explained, you can get lossless audio when connected to a player with MCH analog outputs. But, you may not find it any better than the high bit rate lossy codecs sent to your AVR over optical. And, optical is certainly easier to set up.


----------



## Jacob305

the speed is okay. but the ps3 slim and the oppo are much faster.


Jacob


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *expresso712* /forum/post/19017691
> 
> 
> hi - i am trying to figure out what new player to get - i have a few things that i want it to do -
> 
> 
> for one besides video quality of course - i need a player with a Dialogue Enhancer - and something with night mode etc. -
> 
> 
> my current player - is a older maganavox - i know its old - but works very good and the picture is very good - maybe something better would show better also -
> 
> 
> but main reason right now is for the Dialogue and night time mode etc. which will work with all audio formats - HD audio etc. -
> 
> 
> i see the panansonics have a dialogue enhancer - would anyone know how good they work - also - i was considering the LG 590 - but the specs dont talk about any dialogue enhancer -
> 
> 
> i dont mind having the streaming stuff in the player - but its not a must - i have the Roku box anyway - i would like the wireless option -
> 
> 
> can anyone give me some suggestions ? which are the latest players at a reasonable cost that would help the Dialogue ?
> 
> 
> i emailed oppo and the BD 83 does not have it - i would have gotten that one -
> 
> 
> any suggestions -
> 
> 
> thanks



Dynamic Range Control can help there. It boosts the quiet parts, lowers the loud parts, and leaves dialog as normal levels alone. The end result is that dialog is easier to hear and you can listen at lower volumes.


DRC is a feature that only works with Dolby sources. However, many receivers have their own Night Mode options that do pretty much the same thing with any type of audio.


The Panasonic Dialog Enhancer and other such player features, including DRC, only work when the player does the audio processing. If you bitstream to a receiver for processing, then the player feature is not used. Any audio modifications will be done by the receiver.


What AVR do you have and how are you connected from player to AVR?


----------



## expresso712




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/19017918
> 
> 
> Dynamic Range Control can help there. It boosts the quiet parts, lowers the loud parts, and leaves dialog as normal levels alone. The end result is that dialog is easier to hear and you can listen at lower volumes.
> 
> 
> DRC is a feature that only works with Dolby sources. However, many receivers have their own Night Mode options that do pretty much the same thing with any type of audio.
> 
> 
> The Panasonic Dialog Enhancer and other such player features, including DRC, only work when the player does the audio processing. If you bitstream to a receiver for processing, then the player feature is not used. Any audio modifications will be done by the receiver.
> 
> 
> What AVR do you have and how are you connected from player to AVR?





i have the marantz 7002 - i just re ran the setup - and changed some settings in the player - with DRC on - not sure what it was before now - maybe auto -


i have to use it for a few nights to see how it works -


i have to test it with HD audio - DTS MA - TRUE HD etc. - those are the ones that give me trouble with low level listening for night time -


everything is connected HDMI


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *expresso712* /forum/post/19017951
> 
> 
> i have the marantz 7002 - i just re ran the setup - and changed some settings in the player - with DRC on - not sure what it was before now - maybe auto -
> 
> 
> i have to use it for a few nights to see how it works -
> 
> 
> i have to test it with HD audio - DTS MA - TRUE HD etc. - those are the ones that give me trouble with low level listening for night time -
> 
> 
> everything is connected HDMI



From your posts in the BD85 thread, it looking like you are bitstreaming instead of decoding in the player. If so, the player is just a transport and you won't be using its features. The AVR does all the work when the player bitstreams.


----------



## expresso712




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/19018013
> 
> 
> From your posts in the BD85 thread, it looking like you are bitstreaming instead of decoding in the player. If so, the player is just a transport and you won't be using its features. The AVR does all the work when the player bitstreams.



yes your right - i dont belieave my player decodes - my AVR does all the work -

but would the DRC work from my player ?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *expresso712* /forum/post/19018021
> 
> 
> yes your right - i dont belieave my player decodes - my AVR does all the work -
> 
> but would the DRC work from my player ?



Not when you bitstream. All of that audio manipulation happens when the audio is PCM, which isn't the case until your receiver decodes the file.


----------



## Mohillian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/19017820
> 
> 
> Yes. As noted in my post and the one from rdclark, the DD 5.1 and DTS outputs from Blu-ray are less compressed than the same tracks on DVD and they generally sound better as a result.
> 
> Yes. As I explained, you can get lossless audio when connected to a player with MCH analog outputs. But, you may not find it any better than the high bit rate lossy codecs sent to your AVR over optical. And, optical is certainly easier to set up.



Perfect...thanks to you and RD Clark it sounds like the Denon 2010 is my player of choice at the price of $299 now. I'm operating on a teachers budget so I am being very cautious with my next purchase. I am pretty happy with my set up...just need a blu-ray (and calibration and possibly extended warranty on top of my 2 year elite warranty).


My other choices Oppo BDP83 (b/c everyone said I should







), Marantz BD7004 (because winston's reviews), Denon 2010ci (looked perfect with it's new price), or something with wifi connectivity if it is highly suggested...just can't figure what i would really need it for. i watch tv and movies on my tv. no computing. xbox360 plays games and netflix. I think I am set on the Denon 2010CI unless you suggest otherwise.


----------



## expresso712




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/19018041
> 
> 
> Not when you bitstream. All of that audio manipulation happens when the audio is PCM, which isn't the case until your receiver decodes the file.



ok i see - so that means - it does nothing for me










i am stuck with what ever the AVR can do for low level listening - which isnt much -


----------



## dman777

I am looking for a Blu Ray player for my soon to be LG PK550 Plasma Tv. Here's what I need:


1) I have some region free foriegn movies in PAL. My tv does not have a 50hz input, so I need this please.

2) Youtube and Netflix services(in HD if possible)

3) Good upconversion for regular DVD's


Fancy Audio set ups is ont a concern since I live in an apt. and can't have loud noises.


Don't need wifi.


My price point is around $250.00 if possible.


What would be a good unit?


----------



## mdavej

^^^


I think the panny bd65 for $150 would fit the bill using THIS hack that's worked on panny's for years. Cheapest remote to do the hack with is the RCA RCRP05B ($8.50 at walgreens). It won't convert PAL to NTSC though. You probably need a dedicated player for that like the Apex AD-600A.


Although this hack works on European players, I couldn't get it to work on my US player (another panny, not a BD65). So I'm not absolutely certain it will work on any newer US player these days. You'll just have to try it. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## CZ Eddie

Anyone know of a BD player that has Discrete Off? I searched this whole thread for this and there were no results.


This is for turning all components off via remote control, without worry of accidentally turning the unit on. And not worrying about work-arounds like turning the unit on first, just so you can make sure you turn it off.


----------



## carlkpro

Hi, Could you guys tell which player has the best wireless and Netflix streaming? I know I can get a stand alone box but it will be nice if I can use one box instead of two if that can do as good job.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CZ Eddie* /forum/post/19019768
> 
> 
> Anyone know of a BD player that has Discrete Off? I searched this whole thread for this and there were no results.
> 
> 
> This is for turning all components off via remote control, without worry of accidentally turning the unit on. And not worrying about work-arounds like turning the unit on first, just so you can make sure you turn it off.



Both OPPO models.


-Bill


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CZ Eddie* /forum/post/19019768
> 
> 
> Anyone know of a BD player that has Discrete Off? I searched this whole thread for this and there were no results.
> 
> 
> This is for turning all components off via remote control, without worry of accidentally turning the unit on. And not worrying about work-arounds like turning the unit on first, just so you can make sure you turn it off.



Off the top of my head, sony does for sure. Panny maybe (discrete off works on some models but not others). Probably not samsung or toshiba. Definitely not insignia. Don't know about others.


Depending on your remote, discretes may not be an issue. Harmony and extended JP1 remotes can do state tracking. I'm sure a few high end remotes can too.


----------



## CZ Eddie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/19019791
> 
> 
> Both OPPO models.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thanks Bill, I'll check them out!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19019798
> 
> 
> Off the top of my head, sony does for sure.



Great!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19019798
> 
> 
> Panny maybe (discrete off works on some models but not others).



Yes, a little while ago this morning I was able to find that the Panasonic BP 30 & 60 models have it. Maybe others too. Panasonic is probably the direction I'll go if they have the other features I want as well.


My Samsung 1600 does not have discrete. I was pretty annoyed that I didn't check this before buying it. I hate the play+power workaround.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19019798
> 
> 
> Depending on your remote, discretes may not be an issue. Harmony and extended JP1 remotes can do state tracking. I'm sure a few high end remotes can too.



I have a URC MX-980. I just checked the user manual and it didn't mention anything about "power state tracking". And I spent a few minutes with google but haven't figured out what it is yet. But it sounds interesting enough to research it further. Thanks!


----------



## gmen82

Trying to decide between the Pioneer 51fd and the 320. Any thoughts on which one I should

Get and why?


----------



## fareal

I knew I shouldn't have came to AVSForum to research Blu-Ray players. So much great info  ...After much reading, I think I'm going to end up with a lower end model (less than $150) as I was in the first place. Still don't know which one though.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CZ Eddie* /forum/post/19020377
> 
> 
> I have a URC MX-980. I just checked the user manual and it didn't mention anything about "power state tracking". And I spent a few minutes with google but haven't figured out what it is yet. But it sounds interesting enough to research it further. Thanks!



I don't know anything about URC, but the general idea is if you can set a bit in your macros, you can do your own tracking. In the JP1 world it's called a TOAD-Tog. So with a couple of macros you can power toggle then set a bit to remember you meant power on. Next time you power on, you check to see if the bit is set. If it is, you do nothing, so you've remembered the on state and avoided sending an unwanted toggle off. When you power off, clear the bit. If the bit is already clear, you do nothing. That logic will work on any advanced remote with variables. I assume at least some URC's can do something similar. With harmony, you don't have to do anything. It's handled automatically.


----------



## APorter

Has there been a clear winner for streaming mkv (720p with HD audio, plus DTS or AC3) from home network? This would be secondary use of the player, but would like for one that works.


----------



## shiv73

I have Samsung LNB650 LCD TV (has an ethernet port but not wireless) and I do not have the Samsung wireless adapator for this TV. It is almost impossible for me to run a network cable from my router to this TV. I just placed an order for the Samsung blue-ray DVD player BD-C7500. This has the wireless capability but not 3D capabilities.


Should I still buy the wireless adapter for the TV in order to connect the TV to my LAN or will this DVD player do the job of the TV's wireless adapter? TIA.


----------



## Baccusboy

Hi all,


I have owned 2 PS3's, and have over 100 blu-rays. They worked great, but I sold the first PS3 to get the quieter 2nd one. Sold the 2nd one to try a computer set-up for BR playback. I have been extremely disgusted with the amount of time I have to waste getting the computer to WORK entirely using HDMI audio (seems like I waste 30 minutes just getting it all to jive between my computer, TV, and reciever). I finally gave up and moved the computer out to be used elsewhere.


So now I'm back to square 1, and am interested in buying a BR standalone player. I have some concerns, though..... maybe you can chime in. Notice first that buying a blu-ray player from well-known brick and mortar stores in Korea is a very expensive affair. You might think they would be cheaper here, because the brands are Korean -- they're not. It's the opposite, because they have total control of price and import through the "good old boy" network.


Now, back to players...


It seems like, although they are getting faster, I keep reading thread after thread about blu-ray players dying, not receiving updates, receiving bad updates, or poor service. As I have noticed these players grow noticeably cheaper in build on the outside, I have concerns that whatever player I will purchase is "built to break" just outside of the warranty period. Sooooo many products these days seem to be built as such, and it's frustrating. I can almost live with that if we're talking sub $100 players from Wal-mart, but we're not -- they're just more expensive here, overall.


Being that I live in South Korea, I thought it'd be a good idea to go with an LG or Samsung player (Sony can be found, but at a premium due to protectionist import policies). I almost pulled the trigger on an LG390 at $180, but found more than one thread on different tech sites about a "bad batch" of these where the drive inside would burn out within several months.


Then I started looking at Samsung. I keep reading about how they rarely update their firmware, and even read some complaints that Samsung has ended support (updates) for players in the past. That is enough to scare me away from Samsung.


So I'm interested in the Sony 370, but I'm Korea, and as I mentioned, they're a premium here. I can buy that model at the Sony Style store for about $250, though. Illegal imports (USA models) are sold online for cheaper, but I'm wary of that.


Then, there's the Samsung 1600 for about $125 -- but on the internet. To buy it from a brick and mortar shop here costs close to $200 for that model. When you buy from the internet here, you take your chances of getting something that's refurbished, used and reboxed to look like new, or problematic. Besides, it's a Samsung, and well... I'm just reading a lot of bad threads on these!


Buying another PS3 is out of the question, as the slim model has gone way up in price here (well over $300) and I'd rather get a cheaper stand-alone anyway.


Should I get:


1. LG370 (good price, more features, but bad track record of repairs)

2. Sony370 (pay through the nose)

3. Samsung 1600 (cheapest option)


Note: Panny's are even more insane in price than Sony here, and are pretty much all illegal imports.


----------



## expresso712

which player would be the better choice - i am thinking of either the panasonic 85k or the lg 590 ?


----------



## volcanorar

Hi can someone help me, I just bought a 55LH90 and need a blu ray player ASAP.

*Budget*: ~130$
*Needs*:

Wi-fi

Netflix Streaming
*Would like Perks*:

USB/SD card support

MKV file support


Thanks guys.


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *volcanorar* /forum/post/19031044
> 
> 
> Hi can someone help me, I just bought a 55LH90 and need a blu ray player ASAP.
> 
> *Budget*: ~130$
> *Needs*:
> 
> Wi-fi
> 
> Netflix Streaming
> *Would like Perks*:
> 
> USB/SD card support
> 
> MKV file support
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.



I don't think you can get wi-fi under 180


----------



## volcanorar

 http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Insignia...0ray&cp=1&lp=3 


Hows good is this one, it used to be 179 but now its 130



Hmm, seems link is bad:

The model is
*Insignia™ - Internet Connectable / Wi-Fi Built-in Blu-ray Disc Player

Model: NS-WBRDVD*


----------



## GHW

Panasonic BD85 or Oppo BDP83?


I'm looking at the Panny 50" G25 plasma and was wondering what would be the better player. The Panasonic of course is the same make as the tv and has WiFi where the Oppo doesn't but I would be using it mostly for Blue Ray and SD playback, don't know that I would have much interest in streaming etc.,


Is there enough of a PQ difference to go with the Oppo? I don't mind paying more if it is the better way to go...


TIA,


Geoff


----------



## Stew4msu

If you sit within 6' of your screen and watch mostly DVD's, then maybe.


----------



## ohthinker

I'm looking for a Blu-Ray player with Netflix Search capabilities (doesn't just play stuff from my queue). I'm trying to avoid buying a BD player and a Roku box. What player should I get?


----------



## hydrogin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GHW* /forum/post/19034768
> 
> 
> Panasonic BD85 or Oppo BDP83?
> 
> 
> I'm looking at the Panny 50" G25 plasma and was wondering what would be the better player. The Panasonic of course is the same make as the tv and has WiFi where the Oppo doesn't but I would be using it mostly for Blue Ray and SD playback, don't know that I would have much interest in streaming etc.,
> 
> 
> Is there enough of a PQ difference to go with the Oppo? I don't mind paying more if it is the better way to go...
> 
> 
> TIA,
> 
> 
> Geoff



I can't say anything about the Oppo but I do have 50G20 (identical to 50G25 except for camera feature) and a BD85. The two do complement each other well. Here's why.


First, the BD85's chroma processor can output YCbCr(4:4:4) color and the G20/G25 can process that natively. Not all blu-ray players and TV's can support 4:4:4 color (4:2:2 is more common).


Second, the BD85's Uniphier processor can interpolate to squeeze a little more color resolution out of a DVD/BD. This allows it to actually utilize the "deep color" option in the HDMI interface. Lots of devices support the deep color option, but only a few blu-ray players can actually utilize the extra bandwidth.


For more information, see my post here and read the referenced links. Included is a link to one of the better reviews of the BD85 (written by Chris Boylan):

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post19029881 


I wish I had an Oppo to test with my G20, it would be interesting to do a side-by-side comparison with the more expensive player. Maybe someone else here has done that. I've only tested against a Sony S470 and LGBD550 (less capable BDP's) and the BD85 was the winner in my eyes.


The Oppo may be a great player, but the BD85 is a real value at the current street price. And if you don't need wifi, there are plenty of people in the G20/G25 and VT20/VT25 AVS threads who will be willing to buy your wifi adapter to use with their TV's, I sold mine for $50. That would bring the price for a BD85 down to around $130-$140 - that's an absolute steal for good playback, de-interlacing, and up-scaling.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohthinker* /forum/post/19034812
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a Blu-Ray player with Netflix Search capabilities (doesn't just play stuff from my queue). I'm trying to avoid buying a BD player and a Roku box. What player should I get?



I don't know of any with search except game consoles. However some have browse capability. My Insignia lets you browse several genres of 100 titles each. PS3 and Wii are similar.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GHW* /forum/post/19034768
> 
> 
> Panasonic BD85 or Oppo BDP83?
> 
> 
> I'm looking at the Panny 50" G25 plasma and was wondering what would be the better player. The Panasonic of course is the same make as the tv and has WiFi where the Oppo doesn't but I would be using it mostly for Blue Ray and SD playback, don't know that I would have much interest in streaming etc.,
> 
> 
> Is there enough of a PQ difference to go with the Oppo? I don't mind paying more if it is the better way to go...



There will be no difference in Blu-ray quality, and any differences in SD quality will be insignificant on a screen that small.


Unless you need the functionality of a universal disc player (SACD and DVD-A), or of the upgraded DACs in the 83's stereo output stage, or wish to pay extra for Oppo's legendary customer service, there's no reason to buy one, IMO.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hydrogin* /forum/post/19035114
> 
> 
> Not all blu-ray players and TV's can support 4:4:4 color (4:2:2 is more common).



I think that's backwards. 4:4:4 is the common case.


-Bill


----------



## expresso712




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohthinker* /forum/post/19034812
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a Blu-Ray player with Netflix Search capabilities (doesn't just play stuff from my queue). I'm trying to avoid buying a BD player and a Roku box. What player should I get?



at first i was thinking the same thing - but i gave in and got a Roku box - its pretty good and very small - really not in the way - now i am looking at the 85 panny - which would have netflix and pandora which is what i use the most anyway -


then i could move the roku box to my other TV in the bedroom - then i would move my oppo 981 to my main system for SACD - and keep the 85 for everything else - move my current maganavox to my bedroom --


i was curious how good the 85 was up against the oppo bd80 -


i do like oppo - but its nice to have some extra features that the 85 has -


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *expresso712* /forum/post/19035731
> 
> 
> i was curious how good the 85 was up against the oppo bd80 -



It's pretty simple, IMO. Is the streaming more important? Get the Panny. Is SACD/DVD-A and/or DLNA more important? Get the Oppo. (The US version of the Panny doesn't do DLNA, I believe.)


----------



## hydrogin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/19035456
> 
> 
> I think that's backwards. 4:4:4 is the common case.
> 
> 
> -Bill



I haven't compiled any hard data myself since its not a spec which is usually published. I got that impression from Chris Boylan where he says only the high-end 2009 Panny's supported 4:4:4:

http://forum.bigpicturebigsound.com/...eep-color.html 

_" ... And although having "DeepColor" support with 36-bit color (aka 12-bit color) does not always mean that a display will also support a 4:4:4 color input, you do frequently see both specs on higher end displays. In the 2009 Panasonic display line, for example, only the V10 and Z1 series support 4:4:4 color inputs ..."_


Are you aware of any way to determine if a set natively supports 4:4:4 without seeing it in a spec or a menu? According to Chris, this year's Panny G20/G25 and VT20/VT25 support 4:4:4 but you wouldn't know it by looking in the menus.


----------



## hydrogin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/19035910
> 
> 
> (The US version of the Panny doesn't do DLNA, I believe.)



That's correct. Some Euro versions do support DLNA according to the UK-based review sites.


The US version does not have either uPNP/DLNA support *or* network file sharing (e.g. CIFS/SMB). It only has internet connectivity (for the Vieracast applications like Netflix/Pandora/Amazon-VOD/Youtube/Weather and firmware update). If you have a Divx/Xvid avi movie to play, it needs to be on a thumb drive or SD card.


Over a LAN, the latter movie apps can be handled with an inexpensive WDTV or similar media player.


----------



## expresso712




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/19035910
> 
> 
> It's pretty simple, IMO. Is the streaming more important? Get the Panny. Is SACD/DVD-A and/or DLNA more important? Get the Oppo. (The US version of the Panny doesn't do DLNA, I believe.)



i do have a Roku box - so its not a must - but i also have a oppo 981 which can do SACD in my bedroom - i was thinking of the panny with all the streaming and move my 981 to my main system on top of my panny just for SACD if i want and put my current player in my bedroom -


since the panny has both netflix and pandora which is what i use mostly -

does the netflix on the panny have the same interface as the Roku box ?


how does the pandora run off the panny ? sometimes i have issues with mines losing the internet connection - i have it connected wireless - but the netflix works fine - so i think its pandora ? and not my box - but who knows -


would you know if anything new is coming out soon ? would hate to buy something now and a few months later a new model comes out


----------



## hydrogin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *expresso712* /forum/post/19036450
> 
> 
> how does the pandora run off the panny ? sometimes i have issues with mines losing the internet connection - i have it connected wireless - but the netflix works fine - so i think its pandora ? and not my box - but who knows -



I use both my Panny BD85 and WDTV media player to listen to Pandora. Both will stay on for hours at a time. I don't think I've ever had a disconnect. Live365 internet radio on the WDTV is a different matter - depending on which station I'm tuned in to, the streaming connection often breaks in less than 20 minutes.


So the client device (BD85, WDTV) sometimes isn't the problem. It can be the local LAN in your home, your internet provider, or the regional application server you're connected to. People take for granted what it takes to get streaming media these days. 10 years ago it was a totally different story.


I turn on my receiver, BD85, and TV to start Pandora, then turn off my TV while listening. When I get some time, I'm going to try to automate some of that with my Harmony remote.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hydrogin* /forum/post/19036098
> 
> 
> I haven't compiled any hard data myself since its not a spec which is usually published. I got that impression from Chris Boylan where he says only the high-end 2009 Panny's supported 4:4:4:
> 
> http://forum.bigpicturebigsound.com/...eep-color.html
> 
> _" ... And although having "DeepColor" support with 36-bit color (aka 12-bit color) does not always mean that a display will also support a 4:4:4 color input, you do frequently see both specs on higher end displays. In the 2009 Panasonic display line, for example, only the V10 and Z1 series support 4:4:4 color inputs ..."_
> 
> 
> Are you aware of any way to determine if a set natively supports 4:4:4 without seeing it in a spec or a menu? According to Chris, this year's Panny G20/G25 and VT20/VT25 support 4:4:4 but you wouldn't know it by looking in the menus.



YCbCr 4:4:4 is the default HDMI output on the OPPO players and I don't recall reports on any of the threads of a display which would not accept it. I think this is the standard for other players as well. Sometimes displays have been confused about rec 601 vs 709 color standards but that is a different issue and happens less with the passage of time.


DVI output uses RGB because YCbCr support on DVI is rare.


-Bill


----------



## jfbar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *APorter* /forum/post/19021573
> 
> 
> Has there been a clear winner for streaming mkv (720p with HD audio, plus DTS or AC3) from home network? This would be secondary use of the player, but would like for one that works.





The only one I found (and have) that does it (via network) is the latest Samsungs. I have the BD-C5500 and am very impressed so far. After installing a small utility (Samsung Share Manager v4.1) on your "server". it will access any shared folders you setup. I have sucessfully played mkv, avi, and mp4. As for the audio, whatever the source is encoded with, will pass on to the player. With the mp4 file the acc audio was only 2 channel, but with my mkv (bd rips) the audio was 5.1 DTS.


----------



## expresso712




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hydrogin* /forum/post/19037149
> 
> 
> I use both my Panny BD85 and WDTV media player to listen to Pandora. Both will stay on for hours at a time. I don't think I've ever had a disconnect. Live365 internet radio on the WDTV is a different matter - depending on which station I'm tuned in to, the streaming connection often breaks in less than 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> So the client device (BD85, WDTV) sometimes isn't the problem. It can be the local LAN in your home, your internet provider, or the regional application server you're connected to. People take for granted what it takes to get streaming media these days. 10 years ago it was a totally different story.
> 
> 
> I turn on my receiver, BD85, and TV to start Pandora, then turn off my TV while listening. When I get some time, I'm going to try to automate some of that with my Harmony remote.




thanks is most likely my network connection - or pandora etc. with netflix - it hasnt happened - maybe once - but lately i notice pandora works - and can stop at some point - sometimes its soon and sometimes after a hour or more - when i check the TV - says cant connect to pandora etc. - i rerun the setup and pick wireless to start it again -


sometimes its a bit annoying - i wonder if i connect it wired - it it would still happen - i might have to try that one day - i just dont want to run a 25 feet cable from my bedroom to my living room - or maybe 50 feet - not sure


but thanks for that info on the panny


----------



## ruadmaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shiv73* /forum/post/19023728
> 
> 
> I have Samsung LNB650 LCD TV (has an ethernet port but not wireless) and I do not have the Samsung wireless adapator for this TV. It is almost impossible for me to run a network cable from my router to this TV. I just placed an order for the Samsung blue-ray DVD player BD-C7500. This has the wireless capability but not 3D capabilities.
> 
> 
> Should I still buy the wireless adapter for the TV in order to connect the TV to my LAN or will this DVD player do the job of the TV's wireless adapter? TIA.



Why didn't you simply buy the Sony BDP-S570 player which has wireless built in?


----------



## hyltond

Hi,

I need recommendations, please, for a Blu-ray player that will handle the following:-

- Blu-ray/DVD/CD + video files of some format

- Wi-fi for home LAN built-in

- play PAL and NTSC DVDs on US (110V) NTSC HDTV (PAL discs mostly home made from family in UK and Australia, so region-code-free not a huge issue, but useful)

- Instant Netflix-able

- HDMI output + normal miscellany of connectors

- Upscale DVD to 1080p

- Remember where a DVD was stopped (Vizio VBR220 doesn't do this, I discovered)

- price to ~$250

I've discovered some players WILL play PAL though they say they don't - any place to find such info? Tried a 'customized' "region-free" PAL/NTSC DVD player - not good picture quality...


All input gratefully received and acknowledged!










TIA


Dan E


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyltond* /forum/post/19039578
> 
> 
> I've discovered some players WILL play PAL though they say they don't - any place to find such info? Tried a 'customized' "region-free" PAL/NTSC DVD player - not good picture quality...
> 
> 
> All input gratefully received and acknowledged!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> Dan E



The second post in this thread lists the PAL characteristics of a few players: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1117941 


-Bill


----------



## hyltond

Thanks Bill. Sorry to be an ignoramus - did a quick Google on 1080i50 and understand that bit, but unsure if the list in the second posting of this thread implies also that those players convert PAL to NTSC, or is that question irrelevant, superseded by the 1080i50 format?


TIA,

Dan


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyltond* /forum/post/19039728
> 
> 
> Thanks Bill. Sorry to be an ignoramus - did a quick Google on 1080i50 and understand that bit, but unsure if the list in the second posting of this thread implies also that those players convert PAL to NTSC, or is that question irrelevant, superseded by the 1080i50 format?
> 
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Dan



It's the 50hz -> 60hz conversion that is relevant. If the player will convert 10808i50 Blu-ray content to 60hz, then I think it is a safe assumption that they will convert PAL DVDs (which are 576i50) to 60hz. The OPPO players do, but they do not have Netflix or built-in wifi.


Obviously when you identify a player of interest you should find the owners thread for it and ask there if anyone is doing what you want.


There is more to PAL vs NTSC than 50 vs 60hz, but that is the common abbreviation used today, and a player that converts between 50 and 60 should handle the other things correctly. Should.


-Bill


----------



## hyltond

Many thanks, Bill.


Dan


----------



## jayb59874

LG BD550 or Panasonic DMP-BD65?


The Panasonic has Amazon VOD and netflix, the LG has roxio, netflix, youtube, pandora and picassa. Both are about 120 on amazon today, cheap enough for me to take the plunge and finally get a BR player, is there any significant difference which would suggest that I should take 1 over the other?


----------



## AnthonyMX

Hi all


My apologies is this has been asked before, but I'm guessing this configuration doesn't exist at this point. I'm looking for a blu-ray/dvd hd player in that can download netflix videos and play sacd, dvd audio for under 400. Simple, but I can't seem to find anything other than the denon dbp 20011, which has not been release yet. Am I limiting my options greatly because of the sacd? I don't have any sacd now, but I do listen to dvd audios and would enjoy the extended releases on that format. I do have an appletv, but obviously does not download from netflix. wish it did.


Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


Thank you!


----------



## goonstopher

Yup - Right now its either sacd or netflix...


You can get an sacd/dvda player and blu ray that meet all your need for like $300 combined though.


----------



## s44

The old PS3 could do them all, but that's no longer made.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/19042351
> 
> 
> The old PS3 could do them all, but that's no longer made.



DVD-Audio?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AnthonyMX* /forum/post/19041799
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> 
> My apologies is this has been asked before, but I'm guessing this configuration doesn't exist at this point. I'm looking for a blu-ray/dvd hd player in that can download netflix videos and play sacd, dvd audio for under 400.



The combination of an Oppo BDP-80 (universal disc player) and a Roku HD box (for streaming) would come in at $390.


----------



## Baccusboy

Just wanted to say that I pulled the trigger on a new LG390 model. I like it a lot. I've owned 2 PS3's in the past, and it performs better than my PS3 did in more than one area.


For one my 2 year-old LG TV didn't like my PS3 over HDMI. It would cause a weird video jump of just one horizontile line if the picture was at or near a standstill. You had to be within 5 feet of the TV to see it, but could really notice it on text. Whiter areas had more issues. I believe that to be a 1-off issue with that particular model of LG

television, or even just my TV, so don't give that much thought. My LG player doesn't do this.


Also, I find the streaming capability (once the LG player is updated) seems to work much better than my PS3 did. In the past, I had problems streaming things to my PS3. Often my PS3 didn't find my computer -- an on again/off again annoying issue that never seemed to go away. I had pretty much given up on streaming to the PS3 as a result.


The LG 390 streams beautifully, although there are a few issues. I can't seem to get music to stream to it (don't care much) and all files but .mkv and .mp3s will stream (so far) -- I can access all of these by USB key though -- strange I can get these to work via USB and not streaming. I will have to read up and see if there are issues or work-arounds. Also it seems like my player will play SACD's, but only 2 channels of them (I don't think they were hybrid disks, I was using).


I went with the LG390 instead of a newer model because the 390 isn't very old, and is on discount here. I'm quite happy with my purchase. I'm enjoying Youtube, although they seem to block music videos from being found.










I don't get Netflix here in Korea, or any other movie services, so can't comment on those.


----------



## AnthonyMX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goonstopher* /forum/post/19041839
> 
> 
> Yup - Right now its either sacd or netflix...
> 
> 
> You can get an sacd/dvda player and blu ray that meet all your need for like $300 combined though.



which player did you have in mind? The oppo?


Thank you



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/19042688
> 
> 
> The combination of an Oppo BDP-80 (universal disc player) and a Roku HD box (for streaming) would come in at $390.



That's actually a really good idea. Thank you


----------



## expresso712




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AnthonyMX* /forum/post/19043176
> 
> 
> which player did you have in mind? The oppo?
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually a really good idea. Thank you



i think so also - i already have the Roku HD box - its very small - so dosnt take much space at all - i am leaning on the oppo bd80 also -


i read there manual and seems to be very good for a basic universal player -

i have a older oppo 981 and love it - its still great in my bedroom -


i would only assume that the bd 80 would work even better with standard DVDs than the 981 and have excellent blu ray also -


i am hoping and pretty sure it will be better then my current blu ray player which is a Mag. -


----------



## darkninja67

Checking in and subbed.


I am looking for a solid player at around the $200 mark. It will most likely just be used for viewing (not running a surround with it). Will be going to a Samsung or LG LCD 1080p tv.


Looking for fast loading times mostly. Image quality seems to be good across the board with these players. Just want something that works right OOTB. Thanks


----------



## Neville

Got the streaming bug and want something that handles Netflix, Yahoo widgets and possibly Hulu Plus (samsung, vizio and sony i believe are suppose to support it) and also has true DLNA features. I was looking at Samsung but I read in several posts that you need to load Samsung s/w to stream videos so means I cannot use Playon or Tversity. Oh yeah, of course blu-ray movies need to play










Priority is as such 1. Netflix and other channels 2. true DLNA, 3 Blu ray with good video and onboard memory 4 wired networking preferred.

Budget is


----------



## hyltond

I'm having no luck finding any material that will help me figure out a) what standard (1080i50 or whatever) any given DVD is in, and b) what a given TV will do in playing/not playing a given standard - I'm no expert whatsoever in this field, just a common or garden physicist. Can you, Bill, or someone please point me to any reading material and/or software tools that will allow me to understand, look up and/or investigate capabilities of players and TVs for different DVD standards (i.e. learn a bit!)? I have no idea how to go about any of this at the moment (except for the helpful pointers to the 1080i50 list plus your helpful suggestions, Bill), so I'm using the experimental physicist's tried and true method of trial and error (AKA experimentation). I went to Best Buy and brought home two Blu-ray players, a Samsung BDC6500 and a Pannasonic DMP-BD85K, hoping that one of them would work with my new Vizio E370V: LCD HDTV, but no PAL disk will play in the Samsung, and at the moment I can't find any tech info on the detailed capabilties of the Vizio (or anything else, for that matter). I don't want to try the Panasonic just yet, since it rather looks as if it outputs PAL at 50 Hz (from the list). BB did have an LG BD570 on the shelf, but I don't know if it's a possible or not, not having the whatever I need to get at the detail of the hardware or the technical characteristics of the video on the PAL (home video of my 11 and 14 year old grandkids playing violin in the Queensland Youth Orchestra half a world away, mostly , but some imported PAL discs also). Any and all help MOST gratefully received and acknowledged.


Dan E


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyltond* /forum/post/19045450
> 
> 
> I'm having no luck finding any material that will help me figure out a) what standard (1080i50 or whatever) any given DVD is in, and b) what a given TV will do in playing/not playing a given standard - I'm no expert whatsoever in this field, just a common or garden physicist. Can you, Bill, or someone please point me to any reading material and/or software tools that will allow me to understand, look up and/or investigate capabilities of players and TVs for different DVD standards (i.e. learn a bit!)? I have no idea how to go about any of this at the moment (except for the helpful pointers to the 1080i50 list plus your helpful suggestions, Bill), so I'm using the experimental physicist's tried and true method of trial and error (AKA experimentation). I went to Best Buy and brought home two Blu-ray players, a Samsung BDC6500 and a Pannasonic DMP-BD85K, hoping that one of them would work with my new Vizio E370V: LCD HDTV, but no PAL disk will play in the Samsung, and at the moment I can't find any tech info on the detailed capabilties of the Vizio (or anything else, for that matter). I don't want to try the Panasonic just yet, since it rather looks as if it outputs PAL at 50 Hz (from the list). BB did have an LG BD570 on the shelf, but I don't know if it's a possible or not, not having the whatever I need to get at the detail of the hardware or the technical characteristics of the video on the PAL (home video of my 11 and 14 year old grandkids playing violin in the Queensland Youth Orchestra half a world away, mostly , but some imported PAL discs also). Any and all help MOST gratefully received and acknowledged.
> 
> 
> Dan E



It's a dilemma. Very little info on PAL or 50hz capability is available in North America just because the need is so rare in the general market here. Manuals, spec sheets, help lines all offer no clue.


Now, a lot of displays do accept 50hz, but you have to try it to find out which. If you had that you would not need a player that coverts 50 to 60hz, but just one that accepted PAL discs and output 50hz.


Otherwise, my best recommendation is the OPPO BDP-80 for $289. It does not have wireless but any player with ethernet can use an ethernet-to-wireless adapter. See: Does the player have built-in wireless networking? 


For your Netflix needs get a Roku box, they're not expensive.


Sorry my knowledge is pretty much limited to OPPO; they take up all my time.


-Bill


----------



## hyltond

Many thanks, Bill. If I find anything useful, I'll certainly post it. BTW, where would I find info on re-mastering PAL (DVD) to NTSC, or converting the PAL video to some video file format so that I can burn it onto media and play (most Blu-rays seem to accept various video file formats)?


Dan E


----------



## moxie1617

Right now Amazon has the Roku HD as it's deal of the day. Get one and you won't have to worry about the player having Netflix.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyltond* /forum/post/19045604
> 
> 
> Many thanks, Bill. If I find anything useful, I'll certainly post it. BTW, where would I find info on re-mastering PAL (DVD) to NTSC, or converting the PAL video to some video file format so that I can burn it onto media and play (most Blu-rays seem to accept various video file formats)?
> 
> 
> Dan E



Hunt around in the conversions section of videohelp.com.


-Bill


----------



## hyltond

Thx!


----------



## expresso712




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/19045635
> 
> 
> Right now Amazon has the Roku HD as it's deal of the day. Get one and you won't have to worry about the player having Netflix.



thats what i did a while back - got tired of trying to figure out which is the best player with netflix etc. - so i just got the Roku HD box and its great -


frees me up to get what ever player i want - and i just ordered the oppo bd 80

today -


hope its as good as they say -


----------



## hydrogin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/19037721
> 
> 
> YCbCr 4:4:4 is the default HDMI output on the OPPO players and I don't recall reports on any of the threads of a display which would not accept it. I think this is the standard for other players as well. Sometimes displays have been confused about rec 601 vs 709 color standards but that is a different issue and happens less with the passage of time.
> 
> 
> DVI output uses RGB because YCbCr support on DVI is rare.
> 
> 
> -Bill



I've been told the YCbCr level is negotiated over the HDMI interface. If true, that would imply a set not able to accept 4:4:4 could ask a player to output to 4:2:2. That might explain the lack of complaints.


I designed some DVI equipment many years ago and don't recall seeing YCbCr support in the DVI spec or in the datasheets for the Silicon Image transceivers we were using (although I was focusing on RGB).


Would you happen to know if there are any copies of the HDMI spec out there? I'd love to stick it under my pillow.



Edit: Found out you can request a free copy of the 1.3 spec at hdmi.org. 1.4 is only for paying adopters.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neville* /forum/post/19045293
> 
> 
> Got the streaming bug and want something that handles Netflix, Yahoo widgets and possibly Hulu Plus (samsung, vizio and sony i believe are suppose to support it) and also has true DLNA features. I was looking at Samsung but I read in several posts that you need to load Samsung s/w to stream videos so means I cannot use Playon or Tversity.



A friend is running PlayOn with a Samsung player without a problem. (C6500, but C5500 covers the same formats and shouldn't be different.)


----------



## Neville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/19046962
> 
> 
> A friend is running PlayOn with a Samsung player without a problem. (C6500, but C5500 covers the same formats and shouldn't be different.)



I'll take a deeper dive into that model...thx


Last night I read up on the LG 570 and it appears to be very buggy and although it wont be used mainly as a BRay player it is important that it function as one










I'll read up on the Sony BDP-S570 later on today as well.


----------



## Neville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *expresso712* /forum/post/19046100
> 
> 
> thats what i did a while back - got tired of trying to figure out which is the best player with netflix etc. - so i just got the Roku HD box and its great -
> 
> 
> frees me up to get what ever player i want - and i just ordered the oppo bd 80
> 
> today -
> 
> 
> hope its as good as they say -



The Roku is a solid Netflix player but very limited to expansion. Forums have been hinting at possible new "channels" and I was invited to beta test some new features on it. Let's hope they add more like CBS, ABC, FOX and maybe Hulu Plus?


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neville* /forum/post/19047697
> 
> 
> I'll read up on the Sony BDP-S570 later on today as well.



Honestly, it seems to me the Sony model you should most consider is the PS3.


That's the biggest and most flexible platform for streamed content, which every developer will try to target.


For Hulu plus specifically, it looks like they've dropped Samsung pre-C6900 players from the support list. Ugh.


----------



## expresso712




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neville* /forum/post/19047701
> 
> 
> The Roku is a solid Netflix player but very limited to expansion. Forums have been hinting at possible new "channels" and I was invited to beta test some new features on it. Let's hope they add more like CBS, ABC, FOX and maybe Hulu Plus?



i actually think its has more than any player out there with streaming on it -

it may not have channels you want or like etc. - but it does have tons of stuff -


i usually use only netflix and pandora - that was my main reason - a few weeks ago - i just checked some other channels - it has alot you can add - some are not free -


i think they just added a new channel - i am not sure how much it can add or expand to - but it does have alot of channels of all sorts of things -


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neville* /forum/post/19047701
> 
> 
> The Roku is a solid Netflix player but very limited to expansion. Forums have been hinting at possible new "channels" and I was invited to beta test some new features on it. Let's hope they add more like CBS, ABC, FOX and maybe Hulu Plus?



There is no one device that has everything. If the Roku supported DLNA, it would rise into a new category -- but the Oppo BDP-80 _does_ support DLNA, so combining it with a Roku gives you a sub-$400 solution that can play (with a few exceptions) anything on disc, anything on your network, and (using something like PlayOn), streams that the Roku may currently lack.


----------



## bnewt

anyone have any suggestions/experience


----------



## Crestron_Junkie

Why don't you just buy a powered HDMI splitter?


----------



## cwilson

I have a CRT projector so need an inexpensive Blu-ray player that has good component output - which my PS3 doesn't. I'm not concerned about upscaling or streaming, just about good quality 1080i component output of Blu-ray disks. Thanks!


----------



## Neville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/19047767
> 
> 
> Honestly, it seems to me the Sony model you should most consider is the PS3.
> 
> 
> That's the biggest and most flexible platform for streamed content, which every developer will try to target.
> 
> 
> For Hulu plus specifically, it looks like they've dropped Samsung pre-C6900 players from the support list. Ugh.



I had an older PS3 that could handle SACD but sold it because it was cumbersome to navigate and did not have a good interface (back at that time). it was also very loud and got pretty hot. I currently have a PC i put together and it allows me to view Netflix and other internet channels via WIN 7 media center and I also use Media Browser to view my own local movies (mkv and iso). The interface of WIN7 MC and Media Browser plus internet streaming is what I am really after - MINUS a PC to do the job. I dont like the idea of a PC, hotfixes, sometimes it needs some maintenance, you know what I mean










On one TV I have a ROKU and its great but does not allow me to view my local media and is limited (to me) in terms of channels.


I am looking at a blu-ray player now believe it or not, not for the blu ray but for the DLNA and internet streaming available.


I guess maybe one day there will be a device that coudl do all this but wont need the power util of a PC or heat of it


----------



## Neville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/19047951
> 
> 
> There is no one device that has everything. If the Roku supported DLNA, it would rise into a new category -- but the Oppo BDP-80 _does_ support DLNA, so combining it with a Roku gives you a sub-$400 solution that can play (with a few exceptions) anything on disc, anything on your network, and (using something like PlayOn), streams that the Roku may currently lack.



After much looking, reading, going squint, I agree there is no such device. Mmm the OPPO??? I had an earlier SACD player but not had any experience with their newer players.Does the movie/video mode pickup all the metadata for local media? Do you know if the interface to view local media is similar to a file list/windows explorer type interface or is it something along the lines of Media Browser/XBMC/BOXEE? The reason the interface is important is for my family.


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bnewt* /forum/post/19048660
> 
> 
> anyone have any suggestions/experience



To answer your question, the only players I am currently aware of supporting dual HDMI, would be the quite expensive Pioneer BDP-09FD and the much more affordable new 3D models from Panasonic, DMP-BDT 300/350.


Mike T


----------



## Neville

All the answers have got me thinking to what it is i really what I want, but basically its all the popular channels on tv or cable like abc, cbs,fox and others. I ditched DTV sadly (all treed out) and CCast(too expensive) and now watch HDTV over the air channels.


Thx for all your inputs so far...appreciated it


----------



## Embo_9

Hey all.


My rotel dvd player shot craps. I'm thinking I should buy a blu ray player to take it's place. I've got at Runco 1000D projector that's 720P native, so I know I won't get the full benefit of 1080P blu ray. In addition the cabling from my projector's processor to the projector itself is rgbhv. So i won't and can't run hdmi from the blu ray to the projector.


On top of that, I'm not looking to upgrade the projector for 4 or 5 years since it's pretty pricey to do that. And my projector is NOT able to display 3D.


So......with that in mind, and considering I'd like to be able to download Netflix programming to my Blue Ray if possible, which Blu Ray box should I go with? My inclination is to not spend a fortune this time around since by the time I replace my projector, god only knows what format I'll want, etc.


Plus, whichever Blu Ray player I add to my system should necessarily be better quality than the rotel as it'll be 1080P native as opposed to 480P native, so even if I'm not getting the full advantage of 1080P, the fact that the source is better should improve my overall pic.......right?


Lastly, when I got my rotel I noticed a significant upgrade to the sound quality I was getting from the dvd player, which originally had been a Denon. So I want to be careful not to backslide from an audio POV.


thoughts????


I'd like to pull the trigger soon since I currently have no dvd player available in my theatre.


Thanks!


Embo_9


----------



## scubie02

So it seemed that last time I was checking the blu-ray player darlings of the moment in the affordable category were the pioneer 320 or the "fast loading JVC". Since those players I believe are mostly no longer available, which is the player of the moment these days? I know that there are Oppo fans but th emore expensive model seems a bit pricey and the less expensive ones looks to be having lots of issues. Is there a new reigning champ according to avs conventional wisdom? =)


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scubie02* /forum/post/19055054
> 
> 
> I know that there are Oppo fans but th emore expensive model seems a bit pricey and the less expensive ones looks to be having lots of issues.



The Oppo BDP-80, their lower-priced universal player ($290) is not having "lots of issues." It's a great choice if you need a universal player.



> Quote:
> Is there a new reigning champ according to avs conventional wisdom?



AVS "conventional wisdom" is to assess your needs for particular features and narrow down your choices so that you only have to compare a few players. No one player fulfills all requirements. Even the top-of-the-line Oppo is not necessarily the best choice, even if money is no object.


----------



## newsnerd

I hope the experts here could help me.


I'm looking for a really good Blu-ray player, with great DVD upconversion. My price range is around $200 to $250.


I will only be using it to watch Blu-ray movies and regular DVD's, so I don't really *need* the other features, like extra audio, internet, CD features, etc.


I know for my budget, I can't get the "best of the best", but I am hoping that since I don't need a Blu-ray player that has a lot of other features, I could get something that gives really good upconversion quality, such as what the PS3 is capable of, if not a little better.


I've read some good things about the Oppo BDP-80, but it seems that's a universal player, and as stated, I will only be using it to watch Blu-rays and regular DVD's. I will be using it with a 46" Sony 1080p LCD, through HDMI.


If anyone has a recommendation for a solid, good quality player that is more than capable of great DVD upconversion, around $250, that would be appreciated.


Thank you so much!


----------



## mattg3

Pump up the budget and get an oppo83.You will be amazed and for upconversion feature alone its well worth it.


----------



## Sam1000

My PS3 FAT died over the weekend and I'm looking for a replacement BD player. We watch a lot of netflix streamed movies these days, so Oppo is out of contention.


I was looking at following 3 options


PS3 slim - 120 gigs not available from Amazon. I will have to pay close to 10% Sales Tax+shipping if I buy from other vendors.

LG 570 - Have heard a lot of good things about it but don;t know much about it's up conversion abilities.

BD85K - Seem to have good up conversion abilities, lacks DLNA server.


SO, between LG and Panny, what do the experts think?


Also, do these players really upconvert netflix streaming videos? On my PS3, I really wasn't sure about that.


----------



## cmf

After a fair bit of reading (although, I must admit that I didn't go clear back to the 2007 posts in this thread







), I'm having a hard time getting a clear picture about the media streaming capabilities of all the various networked BD players available.


What I'm looking for is basically a high-quality network media streamer (e.g., WD TV Live Plus HD) integrated into a reasonably capable (mid-tier) BD player (great PQ, decent upscaling, speed that won't make me want to perform hari kiri with my universal remote, etc.). While you can sometimes get a feel from a review about how a player handles streaming services (Netflix, for example), it's not often that it covers playing media off a home NAS (format support, speed, networking quirks, etc.).


So, any suggestions for BD players that are known for their prowess for media streaming as well as being really good (if not great) at BD playback?


Thanks a heap, in advance.

- Craig


----------



## Mohillian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newsnerd* /forum/post/19058372
> 
> 
> I hope the experts here could help me.
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a really good Blu-ray player, with great DVD upconversion. My price range is around $200 to $250.
> 
> 
> I will only be using it to watch Blu-ray movies and regular DVD's, so I don't really *need* the other features, like extra audio, internet, CD features, etc.
> 
> 
> I know for my budget, I can't get the "best of the best", but I am hoping that since I don't need a Blu-ray player that has a lot of other features, I could get something that gives really good upconversion quality, such as what the PS3 is capable of, if not a little better.
> 
> 
> I've read some good things about the Oppo BDP-80, but it seems that's a universal player, and as stated, I will only be using it to watch Blu-rays and regular DVD's. I will be using it with a 46" Sony 1080p LCD, through HDMI.
> 
> 
> If anyone has a recommendation for a solid, good quality player that is more than capable of great DVD upconversion, around $250, that would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



I am in exactly the same boat. DVDs and BluRays is all I need it to do...but I would like it to be done as good as possible without going over $450 (the oppo83 seems so nice but just out of my price range). I have been really looking at the Denon 2010ci and I think I am settled on this at it's current price of $299. However, I am holding off for a bit longer and saving a bit to see if anything else comes out that is worthy.


----------



## newsnerd

Is the OPPO BDP-80 comparable to the PS3 in DVD upconversion?


I can't really go to the BDP-83 right now, budget wise, but would like a basic, no thrills Blu-ray player with as good DVD upconversion as possible in the $250-300 range.


Thank you!


----------



## expresso712




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newsnerd* /forum/post/19059304
> 
> 
> Is the OPPO BDP-80 comparable to the PS3 in DVD upconversion?
> 
> 
> I can't really go to the BDP-83 right now, budget wise, but would like a basic, no thrills Blu-ray player with as good DVD upconversion as possible in the $250-300 range.
> 
> 
> Thank you!



i hope it is - i just ordered one and getting at the end of this week -

i am sure its just as good - i dont have a ps3 so i cant compare either - but my old mag. did a decent job and the bd 80 is sure to beat that out - i dont think i will be complaining - they tested the bd 80 on a 92 inch screen and were very satisfied - so with a 50 inch - in that area - should be fine -


i post back once i get mines going -


----------



## Neville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmf* /forum/post/19058680
> 
> 
> After a fair bit of reading (although, I must admit that I didn't go clear back to the 2007 posts in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I'm having a hard time getting a clear picture about the media streaming capabilities of all the various networked BD players available.
> 
> 
> What I'm looking for is basically a high-quality network media streamer (e.g., WD TV Live Plus HD) integrated into a reasonably capable (mid-tier) BD player (great PQ, decent upscaling, speed that won't make me want to perform hari kiri with my universal remote, etc.). While you can sometimes get a feel from a review about how a player handles streaming services (Netflix, for example), it's not often that it covers playing media off a home NAS (format support, speed, networking quirks, etc.).
> 
> 
> So, any suggestions for BD players that are known for their prowess for media streaming as well as being really good (if not great) at BD playback?
> 
> 
> Thanks a heap, in advance.
> 
> - Craig



I picked up at BBUY an LG deal this weekend (42" LED and LG570) and was disappointed in the streaming of the 570. It would play on some mkv's and not on others like iso. I tried tversity and playon but never got consistent results. The dlna interface is bland to say the least - they use the folder/file interface and does not use any metadata if saved in your movie folder. Several movies failed to play and just turned off the player.....go figure. I was surprised that i could play some movies just by viewing my shared folders without any DLNA s/w







I'll be returning this combo today and get cheaper lcd screen and stick with dedicated media streamers for now. Netflix streaming kudos still go to my Roku. Also keep in mind that certain functions in Netflix are not always available to every device that can stream Netflix. Example the LED tv can stream Netflix but does not have search, only Instant Queue, but the 570 had Instant queue and ability to view " similar movies by genre..." but no search.


As for the internet streaming...its still early days...I am impressed that we now can view news/weather etc without cable, OTA or dish...maybe the Fall2010 models will expand on widgets, channels etc and possibly even one day allow us to add our own stuff???


btw like others suggested to me...get a blu ray and media streamer...its cheaper and does more. Now as to what non pc streamer i'll go back to ?????dunno...none of them are as functional as an HTPC but then again they dont generate that much heat and power as well







Still looking......



Thx to all for your input. I'll revisit blu rays a few months from now to see what functions (especially DLNA/streaming) have been improved on.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newsnerd* /forum/post/19059304
> 
> 
> Is the OPPO BDP-80 comparable to the PS3 in DVD upconversion?
> 
> 
> I can't really go to the BDP-83 right now, budget wise, but would like a basic, no thrills Blu-ray player with as good DVD upconversion as possible in the $250-300 range.
> 
> 
> Thank you!



I have both. On my older 52" Aquos, the PS3 is softer but occasionally more pleasant to look at when the source material is of mediocre quality, like DVDs of old TV shows. The Oppo is sharper, and looks better with high quality DVDs like newer Hollywood movies.


Video processing is not just about the hardware, it's also about how the manufacturer tweaks the settings. That's why two different processors using the same chipset can produce somewhat different results.


IMO the Oppo's primary distinction is that it's a universal disc player. If you have no use for that feature, you many do as well with a cheaper player. It really depends on exactly what you need your player to do.


----------



## Josh123

Does anyone have a recommendation between the two? I have a Pio Elite 92vsx and a LG 60PK750, All I care about is BD picture and sound quality, DVD upconversion does not apply to me (I have no DVD's) nor do I care about any kind of streaming media or web applications. Strictly pop in a bluray and get the most from it. Now if there is another player that will beat out both of these in performance with pic/sound I am open to other ideas but I would need to keep it in the price range of the two listed. No oppo's please










Thanks, Josh


Edit: It would seem that the Sony Bdp S370 is a solid contender with these two as well, so I will throw that in the mix also.


----------



## newsnerd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/19061876
> 
> 
> I have both. On my older 52" Aquos, the PS3 is softer but occasionally more pleasant to look at when the source material is of mediocre quality, like DVDs of old TV shows. The Oppo is sharper, and looks better with high quality DVDs like newer Hollywood movies.
> 
> 
> Video processing is not just about the hardware, it's also about how the manufacturer tweaks the settings. That's why two different processors using the same chipset can produce somewhat different results.
> 
> 
> IMO the Oppo's primary distinction is that it's a universal disc player. If you have no use for that feature, you many do as well with a cheaper player. It really depends on exactly what you need your player to do.



Well, I wouldn't be using the Blu-ray player for anything other than watching Blu-ray movies and standard DVD's. That's all. However, I was trying to find out more about the OPPO because my searching tells me that at around $300, it will be the best DVD upconversion player in that price range, univeral player or not.


I don't need a univeral player, however, since it will only be for watching Blu-ray/DVD's. I'm just looking for the best DVD upconversion at around $250-300.


Thank you.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newsnerd* /forum/post/19062131
> 
> 
> I don't need a univeral player, however, since it will only be for watching Blu-ray/DVD's. I'm just looking for the best DVD upconversion at around $250-300.



Samsung C6900


It *also* seems to have 3D and some of the best streaming features, which is a bonus.


----------



## snowbum007

Ok, I have an older system. A Denon AVR-3300 and Toshiba rear projection tv (1080i capable). I have a 7.1 surround but only have 5.1 set up right now. I also have several DVD-Audio titles and am interested in SACD. I'm looking at the OPPO players and can't decide if the 83 is worth the money over the 80 with the setup I have. I am also wondering if there will be any changes in the cost since the 83 has been out for a year and there are new technologies out there. It is certainly not outdated but if I decide to spend the money I would hate to buy it at full cost and find out the price changed a week later. Any thoughts?

Thanks for the help,

Kurt


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowbum007* /forum/post/19069171
> 
> 
> Ok, I have an older system. A Denon AVR-3300 and Toshiba rear projection tv (1080i capable). I have a 7.1 surround but only have 5.1 set up right now. I also have several DVD-Audio titles and am interested in SACD. I'm looking at the OPPO players and can't decide if the 83 is worth the money over the 80 with the setup I have. I am also wondering if there will be any changes in the cost since the 83 has been out for a year and there are new technologies out there. It is certainly not outdated but if I decide to spend the money I would hate to buy it at full cost and find out the price changed a week later. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks for the help,
> 
> Kurt



OPPO never reduces price.


-Bill


----------



## jameshetfield




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayb59874* /forum/post/19041166
> 
> 
> LG BD550 or Panasonic DMP-BD65?
> 
> 
> The Panasonic has Amazon VOD and netflix, the LG has roxio, netflix, youtube, pandora and picassa. Both are about 120 on amazon today, cheap enough for me to take the plunge and finally get a BR player, is there any significant difference which would suggest that I should take 1 over the other?



I have this same question. I value quality of bluray and dvd playback over things like internet content, but Netflix online is a bonus. I ordered the LG, but realized the Panasonic has slightly better reviews in certain places right after ordering. While I'll just try out the LG and see how it suits me, any additional insight from those with more background knowledge would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## snowbum007




> Quote:
> OPPO never reduces price.
> 
> 
> -Bill



I thought I had read that somewhere. Thanks for confirming this. Does anyone have any thoughts on the 80 vs. the 83 and how they would perform in my system?


----------



## termin8ted3148

Im still undecided. Its between the PS3 Slim or A Panny


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowbum007* /forum/post/19071394
> 
> 
> I thought I had read that somewhere. Thanks for confirming this. Does anyone have any thoughts on the 80 vs. the 83 and how they would perform in my system?



For analog audio? No, I'm the wrong guy to ask. Try asking in one of the OPPO threads.


For audiophiles, audio quality is a never ending quest. You can always spend more for an incremental improvement.


-Bill


----------



## newsnerd

I think I've narrowed down my choice(s) for a Blu-Ray player.


Just so I'm confident in my decision, being new to this technology, what is the consensus on the absolute best Blu-Ray player for *DVD upconversion* in the $250-300 price range?


Thank you so much!


----------



## bcab17

Well, I just picked up a Samsung BD-C6800 at Costco for $249. It was my second choice to the Samsung BD-C6900, which has much better upconversion, but cost too much.


Now I see that P.C. Richard & Sons (NY tri-state area b & m) has a sale this weekend, and the 6900 is down to $268.


My delemma is that with so many issues with ALL current internet-streaming, dnla-enabled BD players, and new products coming out quite often, the liberal Costco return policy (at least a year) offers a great "security blanket", while P.C. Richard's very short return policy offers no security at all.


What would you do?


----------



## bcab17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newsnerd* /forum/post/19072764
> 
> 
> I think I've narrowed down my choice(s) for a Blu-Ray player.
> 
> 
> Just so I'm confident in my decision, being new to this technology, what is the consensus on the absolute best Blu-Ray player for *DVD upconversion* in the $250-300 price range?
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



It looks like s44 answered your question a few posts up...Samsung BD-C6900 does a great job of upconverting DVDs.


I've also heard good things about the Panny 85 (much better than the 65), but I think most people feel the Sammy gives you better internet and file sharing options (and does the 3D thing if you might be interested in that some time in the future).


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcab17* /forum/post/19072828
> 
> 
> Now I see that P.C. Richard & Sons (NY tri-state area b & m) has a sale this weekend, and the 6900 is down to $268.



It's $264 at Amazon right now.


----------



## leungjoe

Hello all, I am new to the forum. I want to get my father a blu-ray player for his Birthday. I have narrow down to 2 blu-ray players. It's between Sony BDPS570 and Samsung BD-C6900. I have read all the reviews in the forum, but I am still can't decide which one to get.

One of the main feature he will use most is the wireless netfilx streaming.

Can all you expert help me decide which one to get?

thanks in advance!


----------



## dehaai5

Hello I have a Polk rmds1 that I absolutely love except for fact it doesn't have Hdmi or decode dts. My wife bought me a panasonic bd655 for my birthday. Anyhow I've realized after lots of playing and calls to Polk and panny support that the best I can do for surround is 2ch prologic. I'm unable to get 5.1. My question to the board is does anyone know a br player that will decode all audio formats on bluray to dd5.1all output on optical? If not I will end up replacing my polk and spending way too much money. Thanks for your help and comments in advance.


----------



## BIslander

You're fine with discs that have TrueHD tracks. Beyond that you need a player that transcodes DTS sources to DD and I am not aware of any that do that.


If your AVR has multichannel analog inputs, you could swap the player for one with MCH analog outputs and get lossless 5.1 audio from all BDs.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/19074191
> 
> 
> If your AVR has multichannel analog inputs, you could swap the player for one with MCH analog outputs and get lossless 5.1 audio from all BDs.



That Polk does have MCH analog inputs, and in the absence of any DTS decoding that's definitely the way to go, since there are so many BDs with DTS these days. But not with the 65, which lacks MCH analog outputs.


The Panasonic 85 would do the job, if you can still exchange the 65.


----------



## Ric2L

Hey all, I want to upgrade my bluray player for my home theater system. My current setup is a Samsung PN50A650 TV, a Samsung BDP-2500 BD player, a Yamaha RX-V765 receiver, Def Tech Mythos Ones & a Three for enter stage, Gem XL in the rear & a SVS PC12NSD sub. Lately my BDP has been acting up & I'm thinking about replacing it. I'd love to get an OPPO BDP83, but am thinking that I will miss the Streaming capability of the samsung. What I'm wondering is, is there a BDP out there that is as good or close to the OPPO that has the streaming capability as my current player for about the same price as the OPPO, or should I just get the OPPO & build an HTPC to stream and store movies. I know this is a weird question (go with BDP or HTPC), bit I really would like to have the capability of both and am not sure if an HTPC would ever be the quality of an OPPO or something similar. Then again, is ther a BDP that can do what an HTPC is able to do??? Hmmmm......


----------



## alma321

Can anyone recommend a decent cheap BluRay player? It would be for my mom, so doesn't have to be anything fancy. Looking for a cheap player that plays multi-region DVDs and has decent up scaling for watching regular DVDs, thats it. Any models someone could throw out would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Davidt1

I am looking for a BR with with a light dimmer and sleep timer. Anything out there? I had a Panasonic DVD player that had both. My current Toshiba HD DVD player has a dimmer. There must be some BR player out there that has these functions. Thanks.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alma321* /forum/post/19077414
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a decent cheap BluRay player? It would be for my mom, so doesn't have to be anything fancy. Looking for a cheap player that plays multi-region DVDs and has decent up scaling for watching regular DVDs, thats it. Any models someone could throw out would be helpful. Thanks!


 Yes


----------



## alma321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Davidt1* /forum/post/19077475
> 
> 
> I am looking for a BR with with a light dimmer and sleep timer. Anything out there? I had a Panasonic DVD player that had both. My current Toshiba HD DVD player has a dimmer. There must be some BR player out there that has these functions. Thanks.



Thanks Davidt1, thats perfect!


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alma321* /forum/post/19077554
> 
> 
> Thanks Davidt1, thats perfect!



Are you OK with buying a European version, though? He says in the post that he doesn't know if the region hack will work with a US model, and that it didn't work with the one he had.


----------



## alma321

Ooh, I didnt see that part. What would be the difference with a European model?


----------



## mdavej

All I know is it's worked for some (not sure which region they were to begin with), but didn't work for me (different panny model, operator error, I don't know). If you research it, you may find the answer you're looking for. I don't know any more than what I've already posted or why Euro models work differently. I can only speculate that the initial region code has something to do with it.


And since you quoted the wrong post, I didn't want to give the impression that panny BD players have dim and sleep. I don't know if they do or not. My solution for dimming is electrical tape. I can't imagine ever needing a sleep function for a disc player (how do you remember where you left off when you fell asleep?).


----------



## moxie1617

alma321, the BD Panny's still have a timer that turns off the player but it won't shut the unit off if a BD or DVD is playing or sitting on a menu. The player has to be stopped for the timer to work. Not too usefull as a sleep timer IMHO.


----------



## alma321

Sorry about that mdavej. Besides the Panny can anyone think of another BluRay player thats multi-region and upscales fairly well? I am driving out to my moms today and wanted to stop by a local store to pick up the player. Thanks for all the advise!


----------



## TRT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ric2L* /forum/post/19074754
> 
> 
> Hey all, I want to upgrade my bluray player for my home theater system. My current setup is a Samsung PN50A650 TV, a Samsung BDP-2500 BD player, a Yamaha RX-V765 receiver, Def Tech Mythos Ones & a Three for enter stage, Gem XL in the rear & a SVS PC12NSD sub. Lately my BDP has been acting up & I'm thinking about replacing it. I'd love to get an OPPO BDP83, but am thinking that I will miss the Streaming capability of the samsung. What I'm wondering is, is there a BDP out there that is as good or close to the OPPO that has the streaming capability as my current player for about the same price as the OPPO, or should I just get the OPPO & build an HTPC to stream and store movies. I know this is a weird question (go with BDP or HTPC), bit I really would like to have the capability of both and am not sure if an HTPC would ever be the quality of an OPPO or something similar. Then again, is ther a BDP that can do what an HTPC is able to do??? Hmmmm......


 http://store.duneplayer.com/shop/category.aspx?catid=7


----------



## CWF

I want to replace the PS3 in my setup with a BD player that has has analogue outputs. I really like the Panny BD85 but the U.S, Version doesn't support DNLA which I really like with the PS3. Does anyone have a recommendation for a player that has both?


Thanks


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ric2L* /forum/post/19074754
> 
> 
> Hey all, I want to upgrade my bluray player for my home theater system. My current setup is a Samsung PN50A650 TV, a Samsung BDP-2500 BD player, a Yamaha RX-V765 receiver, Def Tech Mythos Ones & a Three for enter stage, Gem XL in the rear & a SVS PC12NSD sub. Lately my BDP has been acting up & I'm thinking about replacing it. I'd love to get an OPPO BDP83, but am thinking that I will miss the Streaming capability of the samsung. What I'm wondering is, is there a BDP out there that is as good or close to the OPPO that has the streaming capability as my current player for about the same price as the OPPO, or should I just get the OPPO & build an HTPC to stream and store movies. I know this is a weird question (go with BDP or HTPC), bit I really would like to have the capability of both and am not sure if an HTPC would ever be the quality of an OPPO or something similar. Then again, is ther a BDP that can do what an HTPC is able to do??? Hmmmm......



Unless you're concerned/upset with Samsung reliability generally, I'd suggest the C6900, which has even more streaming options (more than any HTPC, since many streams are device-only) and DLNA. Excellent upconversion, but honestly you probably wouldn't even notice a downgrade from your current (also very good) player on that 50" screen you have.


----------



## dehaai5

Unfortunately the Polk RMDS1 does not have multichannel analog inputs, just 2 channels. I think its beginning to look like i need a new receiver which, because of the proprietary 25 pin polk subwoofer connector, means I need new speakers. Awesome. Wife is gonna be pissed.


----------



## Alecex

Few Questions regarding those 2 players if you take the Pioneer BDP 320 as reference...



1. Can somebody report on how good they sound through the analog stereo outs?


2. DVD Upconversion is better on the panny right?


3. How good is the Media support (playing some mkv from time to time and also some soundtracks in FLAC Format)


4. 24p Quality? (as it is often pointed out that there is a huge difference between PS3 and Pioneer bdp 320.... pio being much better in terms of 24p stability)


5. Does the scaling chip of the pana also use postprocessing on DIvx etc.?



thx


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dehaai5* /forum/post/19081032
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the Polk RMDS1 does not have multichannel analog inputs, just 2 channels. I think its beginning to look like i need a new receiver which, because of the proprietary 25 pin polk subwoofer connector, means I need new speakers. Awesome. Wife is gonna be pissed.



You can do really well for pretty cheap... Don't stress, if you go down that road ypu can get help.


----------



## mdavej

All the specs for your system that I've seen indicate it is capable of DD 5.1 over optical. I think polk misunderstood your application. Any player with optical or coax output will work fine if you bitstream. I would at least try it before chucking the whole system. My 10 year old POS stereo does DD 5.1 over optical just fine. I'd be utterly shocked if your $2500 system couldn't do what my $300 system can do. Every blu-ray I've ever tried sounds great. HD sound is better of course, but plain old DD and DTS are still excellent.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CWF* /forum/post/19080728
> 
> 
> I want to replace the PS3 in my setup with a BD player that has has analogue outputs. I really like the Panny BD85 but the U.S, Version doesn't support DNLA which I really like with the PS3. Does anyone have a recommendation for a player that has both?
> 
> 
> Thanks



The Oppo BDP-80 meets those requirements.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19081177
> 
> 
> All the specs for your system that I've seen indicate it is capable of DD 5.1 over optical. I think polk misunderstood your application. Any player with optical or coax output will work fine if you bitstream. I would at least try it before chucking the whole system. My 10 year old POS stereo does DD 5.1 over optical just fine. I'd be utterly shocked if your $2500 system couldn't do what my $300 system can do. Every blu-ray I've ever tried sounds great. HD sound is better of course, but plain old DD and DTS are still excellent.



What you're missing is that the Polk system doesn't do DTS _at all._ So any BD with DTS-MA, which is an increasing number of them, gives him no 5.1 of any kind. He's looking for a BD player that transcodes DTS to Dolby Digital, but such a player doesn't exist. However, his Polk does have multichannel analog inputs, so a player with those outputs would work for him.


----------



## BKSinAZ

I am thinking about buying my VERY FIRST B-R player.. Don't laugh at me LOL


I heard that the Pioneer Elite was a step up from the normal Pioneer, so I was curious if the 31FD is any better than the discontinued 23FD as far as picture or sound quality? Which of these two units should I try to buy?


If I tried to say some money and just purchased the BDP-330 (non Elite) instead, what would I be loosing out on? Picture or sound quality?


Also, if I do not have an internet connection in my television room, how can I do firmware updates?


Any advise would be appreciated


----------



## Cattledog

Why Pioneer?


CD


----------



## BKSinAZ

No disrespect intended, but your response did not answer any of my questions, but it has questioned my judgment.


Why not Pioneer Elite?


Pioneer Elite in Tucson Bestbuys, it is what I feel in my opinion, is the best for the money here in Tucson

I dont want to spend more then $300 or $400 and I want the very best PQ and SQ for my dollar. Actually, for me, $400 is pushing it.


----------



## mdavej

Ahh, I see. But we both missed something because according to the manual it doesn't really have mulitchannel inputs after all, only stereo for each source. So he's right about having to get a new receiver. It sucks that such a nice system won't do DTS.


----------



## Cattledog

If I were buying I'd get the Sony BDPS1000ES .

http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/ca.../sony-blu-ray/


----------



## CWF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/19081428
> 
> 
> The Oppo BDP-80 meets those requirements.



I may not have been clear about the analogue outputs...I'm looking for the analogue 7.1 audio outputs and I think the Oppo 80 only has stereo analogue outputs.


I need the 7.1 analogue outputs with internal decoding to get TrueHD with my old Denon 3803 receiver. The Panny would be my choice except it will not link to my network stuff using DNLA like my PS3 does.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CWF* /forum/post/19081759
> 
> 
> I may not have been clear about the analogue outputs...I'm looking for the analogue 7.1 audio outputs and I think the Oppo 80 only has stereo analogue outputs.



Both OPPO models have 7.1 analogue. The BDP-83 also has dedicated stereo outputs, but the BDP-80 doesn't.


DLNA is still "unofficial and unsupported" but a lot of people are using it.


-Bill


----------



## french_guy

Hello

Everything is in the title...!!!

I like the Vizio, becauce it's 110/220V

But picture quality first....Which one would you recommend for the same price ?


----------



## CWF

Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19081596
> 
> 
> Ahh, I see. But we both missed something because according to the manual it doesn't really have mulitchannel inputs after all, only stereo for each source. So he's right about having to get a new receiver. It sucks that such a nice system won't do DTS.



You're right, I mis-read something in the spec sheet about "7 analog inputs."


So he's SOL. Too bad.


----------



## BKSinAZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cattledog* /forum/post/19081632
> 
> 
> If I were buying I'd get the Sony BDPS1000ES .
> 
> http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/ca.../sony-blu-ray/





thanks, will consider.


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BKSinAZ* /forum/post/19081489
> 
> 
> I am thinking about buying my VERY FIRST B-R player.. Don't laugh at me LOL
> 
> 
> I heard that the Pioneer Elite was a step up from the normal Pioneer, so I was curious if the 31FD is any better than the discontinued 23FD as far as picture or sound quality? Which of these two units should I try to buy?
> 
> 
> If I tried to say some money and just purchased the BDP-330 (non Elite) instead, what would I be loosing out on? Picture or sound quality?
> 
> 
> Also, if I do not have an internet connection in my television room, how can I do firmware updates?
> 
> 
> Any advise would be appreciated



The new Pioneers are a re-badged Sharps. Unless you are a fan of Sharp Blu-ray players avoid the new Pioneers. I owned the Pioneer 51FD and now the Pioneer 320 and Sony 1000ES. My recommendation would be to buy the Pioneer. I chose the 320 over 23FD because the Elite version didn't offer me anything over the 320 that I care for. Visit 320/23FD thread and read the FAQ. The differences are explained there in detail. The 320 and 23FD are almost gone. Most online stores don't stock them any longer. Only a few local BB stores have a few. Get one before they are all gone.


----------



## BKSinAZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alex solomon* /forum/post/19082029
> 
> 
> The new Pioneers are a re-badged Sharps. Unless you are a fan of Sharp Blu-ray players avoid the new Pioneers. I owned the Pioneer 51FD and now the Pioneer 320 and Sony 1000ES. My recommendation would be to buy the Pioneer. I chose the 320 over 23FD because the Elite version didn't offer me anything over the 320 that I care for. Visit 320/23FD thread and read the FAQ. The differences are explained there in detail. The 320 and 23FD are almost gone. Most online stores don't stock them any longer. Only a few local BB stores have a few. Get one before they are all gone.



Thanks... Just a follow up question to your response. I can get the 23fd sealed in a box at a local shop for 299.00 or should I go for the 31FD for about the same price? Or.. forget money, which of those two should be better?


As far as the 320 and 23FD thread, it is kinda no help to me. In my area there is only the 31fd or the 23fd, so that is what I am comparing.


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BKSinAZ* /forum/post/19082082
> 
> 
> Thanks... Just a follow up question to your response. I can get the 23fd sealed in a box at a local shop for 299.00 or should I go for the 31FD for about the same price? Or.. forget money, which of those two should be better?
> 
> 
> As far as the 320 and 23FD thread, it is kinda no help to me. In my area there is only the 31fd or the 23fd, so that is what I am comparing.



The 31FD is NOT made by Pioneer so I wouldn't expect a Pio performance. I would not buy the new Pioneers at all. I would go for the 23FD. The 320/23FD AQ & PQ is among the best there is, period. I only wish it was a little faster.


----------



## Ric2L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/19080964
> 
> 
> Unless you're concerned/upset with Samsung reliability generally, I'd suggest the C6900, which has even more streaming options (more than any HTPC, since many streams are device-only) and DLNA. Excellent upconversion, but honestly you probably wouldn't even notice a downgrade from your current (also very good) player on that 50" screen you have.



Yea, Thats the one (c6900) I've been looking at, but I see Samsung also has a 7900 out, but I can't seem to find any reviews on it yet. They seem to be pretty much the same, just the 7900 has 2 HDMI outs one for v1.4 3D capable HDMI & one for v1.3.


As far as my current player, I really like it, just every now & then it wont read disc's, no matter if its a new BD or one I have previously wathced on the same machine. I get a "Can't read Disc" error at startup, Ive reset the player many times when this occures, sometime it will fix the problem & sometimes it won't. I have the latest firmware also. The weird part is I'll put the same disc that it would not play back in the player 2 days later & it plays fine????? this has happend 4 or 5 times since I bought it, about 18 months ago.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BKSinAZ* /forum/post/19081564
> 
> 
> Why not Pioneer Elite?
> 
> 
> Pioneer Elite in Tucson Bestbuys, it is what I feel in my opinion, is the best for the money here in Tucson
> 
> I dont want to spend more then $300 or $400 and I want the very best PQ and SQ for my dollar. Actually, for me, $400 is pushing it.



I think people are trying to help by suggesting less costly options.


(1) You can order over the internet.

(2) Blu-Ray playback is essentially indistinguishable between non-broken models.

(3) DVD playback may or may not show a difference, depending on screen size and viewing distance.

(4) Audio is exactly the same for all players if you connect with HDMI.


----------



## nosferatu2xlc

Hi , i have BDP-51FD since like the day it come out. i have all the latest updates , haven't have any problems with it , all the movies plays fine . My question is it there anything else that will be significant step up as far as PQ goes. My Tv is 5010FD Kuro. Any new Pioneer BD player have better futures or decoders ??


----------



## iontyre

If it works flawlessly, I'd just keep it and be happy. Though slow, that seems to be one of the most reliable and best performing players Pioneer made. My BDP-320 is wonderful when it works, but it has had to go in for service twice in just over a year. I'm almost scared to use it now, thinking it might break again!


----------



## nyfirefly11

How does the Panny bd65 compare to the Sony 370? The Sony seems to be a little more expensive, but does DLNA.


----------



## nosferatu2xlc

i am happy with it i was just wondering if there are any improvements with the new models . Speed doesn't bother me at all .


----------



## swifty7

I have the same player but the slow loading times just kills me, other than that the Blu-ray playback quality is excellent and it's also known to be an excellent cd player due to it having 4 Wolfson D/A converters like high end audiophile grade cd players.


----------



## BillP

It's a great player for audio and video, just slow to load. No, there's nothing better for audio/video without paying a fortune.


----------



## airborn007

I own the 05fd along with Kuro 101fd, the 05fd is similar to 51 and all I can say is audio and picture quality is top notch. If speed is not an issue than the newer players will not offer any improvement. So far I haven't had too much problem with this player....it's been good to me.


----------



## ant1024

Ok need some help choosing a player. I have always just used my ps3 in my family room. Finally far enough along building my theater that I can start looking for a real blu ray player, didnt realize there are so many choices! receiver is 4310ci with a 7.1 setup.


Looking to spend between $300 and $400 less is always good to if one of the cheaper players performs just as good.


Thanks for any recommendations.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ant1024* /forum/post/19083246
> 
> 
> Ok need some help choosing a player. I have always just used my ps3 in my family room. Finally far enough along building my theater that I can start looking for a real blu ray player, didnt realize there are so many choices! receiver is 4310ci with a 7.1 setup.
> 
> 
> Looking to spend between $300 and $400 less is always good to if one of the cheaper players performs just as good.



For Blu-ray image and audio quality via HDMI, the PS3 is as good as anything else. So some sense of your other requirements and desired features would help narrow things down.


----------



## ant1024

Mainly netflix streaming and dvd up conversion. Thanks for the help.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/19083278
> 
> 
> For Blu-ray image and audio quality via HDMI, the PS3 is as good as anything else. So some sense of your other requirements and desired features would help narrow things down.


----------



## volcanorar

Which blu ray player do you guys think is better?

LG BD550 vs Sony BD370

They seem equal price and specs wise also, but which one performs better? I recently bought an Insignia Wifi blu ray player on sale for really good price but it won't play any DVDs or blu rays as it says "No Disc"


Thanks.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ant1024* /forum/post/19083872
> 
> 
> Mainly netflix streaming and dvd up conversion. Thanks for the help.



I'm assuming that your PS3 will remain in use elsewhere, because so far you haven't really suggested a reason to replace it. If you are installing a very large display and have a lot of DVDs still in your collection, that might be a reason.


For a conventional display, say a consumer grade LCD less than 60", it sounds like something like a basic Panasonic DMP-BD-65 will do the job.


Take a look at http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=63 for comparisons of a number of current players, including an evaluation of their upconversion quality.


----------



## ant1024

I will have the ps3 in the theater, I will have a 10' wide screen and I do have a lot of DVD's only purchasing Blu Rays from here on out though. I will check out that site thanks!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/19084120
> 
> 
> I'm assuming that your PS3 will remain in use elsewhere, because so far you haven't really suggested a reason to replace it. If you are installing a very large display and have a lot of DVDs still in your collection, that might be a reason.
> 
> 
> For a conventional display, say a consumer grade LCD less than 60", it sounds like something like a basic Panasonic DMP-BD-65 will do the job.
> 
> 
> Take a look at http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=63 for comparisons of a number of current players, including an evaluation of their upconversion quality.


----------



## DarthBeavis

Please Recommend Blue Ray player with network MKV support

I need one that can play MKVs from a Windows Home Server. least expensive = good


----------



## Fingolfin

need to replace my Sony BDP s550.


What would you suggest between the new Sony S570 and the Samsung C6900?


I don't need analogue audio output but I don't understand of there's a Samsung model as good as the C6900 which just doesn't have analogue audio output.


I would use it mostly for blu rays on both a 46" TV and a LCD Projector 95" base.


Thank you!


Claudio


----------



## TOMillr

Looking for a new BR player which I'd like to use as a usb media player as well. The player should be able to play *mkv* and *mp4* videos (see codec description below) and display some kind of *cover thumbnail* (embedded or via an separate image file) for those movie files while browsing the menus.


My collection of dvr-ed movies is stored on an external 2,5" hdd and are muxed with these codecs:

mkv: h.264 + ac3 (HD)

mpeg2 + ac3 + mp2 (SD)


mp4: h.264 + acc
So far, I've narrowed my list down to the LG-570, Sony 370 and Samsung c5500. Any recommendations or additional players I should take a look at?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TOMillr* /forum/post/19088959
> 
> 
> Looking for a new BR player which I'd like to use as a usb media player as well. The player should be able to play *mkv* and *mp4* videos (see codec description below) and display some kind of *cover thumbnail* (embedded or via an separate image file) for those movie files while browsing the menus.
> 
> 
> My collection of dvr-ed movies is stored on an external 2,5" hdd and are muxed with these codecs:
> 
> mkv: h.264 + ac3 (HD)
> 
> mpeg2 + ac3 + mp2 (SD)
> 
> 
> mp4: h.264 + acc
> So far, I've narrowed my list down to the LG-570, Sony 370 and Samsung c5500. Any recommendations or additional players I should take a look at?



Sounds like you would be a good candidate for a stand-alone media player (like the WD TV Live) for file playback along with a separate stand-alone Blu-Ray player. The WD TV Live can also be hacked with custom firmware to create a very impressive UI for movie serving similar to HTPC solutions like XBMC. No current BD player I know of will do cover art, either pre-scraped or automatically scraped. The only thumbnail you might get is the first non-black frame of video or a random frame of video.


----------



## TOMillr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/19090188
> 
> 
> Sounds like you would be a good candidate for a stand-alone media player (like the WD TV Live) for file playback along with a separate stand-alone Blu-Ray player.



Yep, I've thought about that as well. But since I'm running out of free jackets and ports, this would be the perfect time to consolidate some of my devices.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Hopkins* /forum/post/19090188
> 
> 
> No current BD player I know of will do cover art, either pre-scraped or automatically scraped. The only thumbnail you might get is the first non-black frame of video or a random frame of video.



Not even the new generation of Sony or LG players?! That'd be a shame, considering the surely must have implemented this feature for mp3 or acc music files and it'd be a short step to go all out and implement it for movies as well.


----------



## Laserfan

Hey does anyone here know if Sony BR players' firmware updates can be "backed-off" (to an older firmware)? Don't care about PS3, I'm asking about their set-top/standalone Blu-ray disc players.


I'm assuming of course that Sony's firmware update processes are similar-if-not-identical across their many players. Maybe a wrong assumption.


----------



## sid369

A friend of mine asked me help him find a good blu-ray player. I immediately recoomended him the pS3. i don't have one, but had read that since 1 player does two things he might be interested, but he told me he does not want to spend $300. His budget more or less $100- $150.


So what do you guys think will be a good player that range, i saw Panasonic DMPBD65 refurb at buy.com for $85 i don't know if he would buy a refurb.

kindly suggest


----------



## twokatmew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sid369* /forum/post/19098264
> 
> 
> A friend of mine asked me help him find a good blu-ray player. I immediately recoomended him the pS3. i don't have one, but had read that since 1 player does two things he might be interested, but he told me he does not want to spend $300. His budget more or less $100- $150.
> 
> 
> So what do you guys think will be a good player that range, i saw Panasonic DMPBD65 refurb at buy.com for $85 i don't know if he would buy a refurb.
> 
> kindly suggest



I bought the Panasonic DMP-BD60 for ~$225 a couple years ago. It works very well and offers very good video quality. (As I connected it directly to my TV, I can't comment on audio.) When I went looking to add a second player, I would have bought the very similar (but newer) BD65, which can be had for a very good price now. Panasonic is still releasing firmware updates for the BD60, as it downloaded and installed a new update just yesterday!


That said, I had a ~25-year-old Denon stereo amp & CD player (DCD-1500) and decided to upgrade those components. Instead of buying a dedicated CD player, I opted for the Oppo BDP-80. I'm very happy with it, especially as it operates more like a CD player, offering direct track access via the remote, in addition to its other many great features. I moved the Panny to another room where I have a Panny tube TV, and it works just fine there too.


All this said, if I hadn't decided I wanted a universal player instead of a Blu-ray player, I'd have snapped up the Panasonic BD65. Amazon is selling the BD65 brand new for $129 right now.


Good luck!


Edit: Buy.com has it new for $118.16 w/ free shipping.


----------



## droopdog7

Okay, so I am thinking about finally buying a blu-ray player. I have had time to read over the entire thread so I am hoping to get some opinions to start. As usual, I start my shopping by heading over to Best Buy to see what they have on the floor. It easier for me to start this way since looking online can quickly overwhelm someone because of the selection.


Anyway, what I learned about blu-ray players that I was not aware of is the fact that they can also stream video from sites such as youtube. I also know the difference between players that can access via wi-fi or not.


The other distinction I noticed, at least at BB, is that they seem to have a different set of players in their Magnolia room. The quality of these players on the surface appear to be considerably better than what they have on the floor. Not sure is that is worth much or not?


I also noticed that they are more expensive and lack wi-fi (for the most part).


So, are the more expensive players better in some real way?As an example, they have the BDP-23FD at $499 and the BDP-31FD at $399 (which seems backwards to me?).


I like they idea of wi-fi capable so am I better off going with the cheaper line that comes that way (e.g., LG BD570). Is the picture and sound or reliability not as good for these players? And how does wi-fi perform generally? Is it as good as it is on a typical computer?


Again, any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## J-Ego

Hello! First of all I'm sorry for my not perfect English and congratulations on your forum. It's truly a valuable source of information. I would ask for advice on on a bluray player. I do not have adsl or broadband connections to internet. I want a player for the single vision of bluray and the possibility of internal decoding of HD audio tracks to send formatted LPCM over HDMI to my Marantz SR4002. I do not care additional features. The Panasonic BD45 can be a good player? A audio/video level there are big difference from the BD65?

I use a Panasonic TX-P46S10E.


The alternative that I considered are precisely the Panasonic BD65 and Sony S470 or S370.

I would possibly spend just to do what I want.


Thank you very much for you support!

Matteo


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J-Ego* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello! First of all I'm sorry for my not perfect English and congratulations on your forum. It's truly a valuable source of information. I would ask for advice on on a bluray player. I do not have adsl or broadband connections to internet. I want a player for the single vision of bluray and the possibility of internal decoding of HD audio tracks to send formatted LPCM over HDMI to my Marantz SR4002. I do not care additional features. The Panasonic BD45 can be a good player? A audio/video level there are big difference from the BD65?
> 
> I use a Panasonic TX-P46S10E.
> 
> 
> The alternative that I considered are precisely the Panasonic BD65 and Sony S470 or S370.
> 
> I would possibly spend just to do what I want.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for you support!
> 
> Matteo



If you are in the US, you will find the BD45 selling for more than the BD65 even though it has fewer features. The 45 and 65 have the same audio and video processing. If you step up to the BD85 you will get improved audio and video.


----------



## J-Ego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/19103698
> 
> 
> If you are in the US, you will find the BD45 selling for more than the BD65 even though it has fewer features. The 45 and 65 have the same audio and video processing. If you step up to the BD85 you will get improved audio and video.



Thank you for your reply. I live in Italy, unfortunately not in US









The BD85 is over the budget that I would spend.

So the difference between BD45 and BD65 relate to network that I do not care.

Sony S370/S470 are lower than the Panasonic BD45/65?


Sorry for my questions, but read the whole topic in English I find it hard.


Thank you

Matteo


----------



## moxie1617

For Blu-ray disc playback, all players are pretty much the same. Winston's reviews rank the Sony 470 higher than the panny 65 overall. However, the Panny ranks higher in audio and in DVD upconversion. The Sony gets warranty, build, style and feature points that contribute to the higher overall rank.

The reviews are located here:
http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=63


----------



## heismanwatch

I understand the Samsung is $100 higher, but all I read is issues with the Sony players.


Is Samsung really perceived to be a better 3D bluray product, or am I just reading into it too much.


WI/FI is also important in this decision.


----------



## sawyer1370

I'm looking to get a blu-ray player, and I want one that has wifi all ready to go. From what I can tell my choices are the Samsugn BD-C6500, Sony BDP-S570, LG BD570.


I am sure I might have missed a few. Which one gives me the best bang for the buck? My budget is about $200.


----------



## wrinklefree

I would add the Panasonic BD85 to that short list. Solid player


----------



## glangford

I'm very pleased with the panasonic bd85.


----------



## volcanorar

Which blu ray player do you guys think is better?

LG BD550 vs Sony BD370

They seem equal price and specs wise also, but which one performs better? I recently bought an Insignia Wifi blu ray player on sale for really good price but it won't play any DVDs or blu rays as it says "No Disc"


Thanks.


----------



## heismanwatch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sawyer1370* /forum/post/19106939
> 
> 
> I'm looking to get a blu-ray player, and I want one that has wifi all ready to go. From what I can tell my choices are the Samsugn BD-C6500, Sony BDP-S570, LG BD570.
> 
> 
> I am sure I might have missed a few. Which one gives me the best bang for the buck? My budget is about $200.


*I too would like to know the BEST WI/FI BD player option out there.*


WI/FI has been crappy in some machines I understand.


I don't want a machine with a crappy WI/FI.


----------



## mrjktcvs

Panasonic has been making better disk players than the ones mentioned above for a decade now. Some people have had problems with WiFi because I believe they don't set them up correctly. I had a BD85, then found a BD 350 for half price, so I gave my 85 to someone else. They both have performed flawlessly as far as networking is concerned.


----------



## droopdog7

I have looked at these at my local BB and it is not clear to me whether the 31FD is a newer model in the same line as the 23fd. If you look at it online at BB, the 23fd is actually still listed at the higher price ($499). In the store however it is listed at $350.


I looked at the description on the Pioneer website and the main different I saw was that the 31fd appears to in internet-ready, while I am not sure if the 23fd is or not? I also see that the 23fd mentions Burr-Brown while the 31fd does not.


Anyway, can anyone shed light on any of these questions and whether they are important for a moderately priced HT (paid nearly $3500 for speakers and receiver).


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *volcanorar* /forum/post/19108262
> 
> 
> Which blu ray player do you guys think is better?
> 
> LG BD550 vs Sony BD370
> 
> They seem equal price and specs wise also, but which one performs better? I recently bought an Insignia Wifi blu ray player on sale for really good price but it won't play any DVDs or blu rays as it says "No Disc"
> 
> 
> Thanks.



volcanorar, check your PMs.


To answer your question, if you don't care about file playback, I'd go for the sony which performs better overall and has more streaming providers.


----------



## ctviggen

Is there a Bluray player with 7 channel output, that will allow the distance between the rear speakers and the seat to which you're setting the distance be larger than the distance between the front speakers and the seat?


My family room has been under construction for quite a while, and I bought a 6.1 channel receiver with 7 channel inputs, as I thought I would use only 5 channels. However, I then added 7 channels of speaker wire in the room.


Until I can afford a new receiver, I'd like to get a Bluray player that does processing into 7 channels. My first choice was an Oppo, but the Oppo does not allow the rear speakers to be farther from the seat than the front speakers are, and my rear speakers will be about double the distance to the seat than the front speakers wil be.


Thanks for any suggestion.


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *droopdog7* /forum/post/19110217
> 
> 
> I have looked at these at my local BB and it is not clear to me whether the 31FD is a newer model in the same line as the 23fd. If you look at it online at BB, the 23fd is actually still listed at the higher price ($499). In the store however it is listed at $350.
> 
> 
> I looked at the description on the Pioneer website and the main different I saw was that the 31fd appears to in internet-ready, while I am not sure if the 23fd is or not? I also see that the 23fd mentions Burr-Brown while the 31fd does not.
> 
> 
> Anyway, can anyone shed light on any of these questions and whether they are important for a moderately priced HT (paid nearly $3500 for speakers and receiver).



read the 330 owners forum


----------



## gmarceau

I'm looking at the BD-65 from Panny and the Onkyo BD-SP807. Specifically, I'm trying to adust the gamma for my blu-ray viewing, since my Panny plasma only does about 1.9 on gamma, and the majority of my viewing is blu-ray, so I was trying to get an idea about which player would be better for my picture adjustment needs.


The Onkyo is on sale now at a ridiculously low price, but the Panny is about half of it and is known to have really superb playback. Just looking to achieve 2.2-2.35 gamma, increase saturation, sharpness, etc.


Thoughts?


Thanks


----------



## ctviggen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ctviggen* /forum/post/19111582
> 
> 
> Is there a Bluray player with 7 channel output, that will allow the distance between the rear speakers and the seat to which you're setting the distance be larger than the distance between the front speakers and the seat?
> 
> 
> My family room has been under construction for quite a while, and I bought a 6.1 channel receiver with 7 channel inputs, as I thought I would use only 5 channels. However, I then added 7 channels of speaker wire in the room.
> 
> 
> Until I can afford a new receiver, I'd like to get a Bluray player that does processing into 7 channels. My first choice was an Oppo, but the Oppo does not allow the rear speakers to be farther from the seat than the front speakers are, and my rear speakers will be about double the distance to the seat than the front speakers wil be.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any suggestion.



OK, why was my post moved from the main page to this unbelievably massive, gigantic thread? I don't have time to read 300+ pages of thread to determine the answer to my question.


Can anyone point me to a comparison page that might be able to answer this? Thanks.


----------



## mym6

Is the PS3 still a good pick for a blu-ray player or have others now beaten in in terms of price for features?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ctviggen* /forum/post/19116146
> 
> 
> OK, why was my post moved from the main page to this unbelievably massive, gigantic thread? I don't have time to read 300+ pages of thread to determine the answer to my question.
> 
> 
> Can anyone point me to a comparison page that might be able to answer this? Thanks.



Lucky for you, the answer is on this very page. All that is required is a little scrolling and eye movement.


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mym6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the PS3 still a good pick for a blu-ray player or have others now beaten in in terms of price for features?



Even better than before! Frye selling 160 gb with 2 free games for the price of 120' that should be had cheaper soon. I am waiting for 320gb bundle now


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoro* /forum/post/19117167
> 
> 
> Even better than before! Frye selling 160 gb with 2 free games for the price of 120' that should be had cheaper soon. I am waiting for 320gb bundle now



Don't forget to add the cost of all the extra energy required plus some sort of IR adapter ($15-$150) to use a universal remote with it.


----------



## Superman07

I'm looking for:


1) Best BR PQ

2) Best Audio

3) 7.1 Analog Audio

4) 3D

4) Built In WiFi


I was originally going to go with a BD-85, but then started to look at the Samsungs and began to settle on the C6500. Now with a new range of 3D players coming out it seems like it would be wise to get one for that future 'just in case'. However, as you can see that is further down on my list. Obviously looking in the ~$200-300 range. I'd consider a little higher, but nothing in the $800+.


----------



## Ineedanewtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/19103886
> 
> 
> For Blu-ray disc playback, all players are pretty much the same. Winston's reviews rank the Sony 470 higher than the panny 65 overall. However, the Panny ranks higher in audio and in DVD upconversion. The Sony gets warranty, build, style and feature points that contribute to the higher overall rank.
> 
> The reviews are located here:
> http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=63



Why doesn't he rank the BD-85?


----------



## Stew4msu

Probably because he didn't buy one of those.


----------



## freakmech

Sorry, kinda double posted...see below. Thanks!


----------



## cuzzin

I desperately need to get rid of my 2+ year-old Samsung BD-P1400 Blu-ray player. It has just become too problematic with playing newer Blu-ray discs lately.

I am looking for a player with good speeds, good upconversion, 24 fps playback, and 2.0 compliance (BD-Live). I have no interest in 3D, multi-channel analog outputs, wi-fi, or Netflix streaming capabilities. The player will go in my bedroom, connected via HDMI to an Onkyo TX-SR605 receiver, which outputs to a Pioneer Elite PRO-111FD. I have a 5.1 channel setup, using HTiB speakers with plans to upgrade to decent bookshelves soon.

I appreciate any help.


----------



## freakmech

*Note Mods can move this to general "Help Me Choose" but this is unique so maybe others would be interested?*


Hello, I have kind of an outdated system but I am very happy with it. It is they best of the best from early 2000's. My system is as follows:

Panny DVD-XP50

Motorola HD Cable Box

Roku HD

Pioneer Elite VSX-45TX

Panny CT-34WX50


So here is the deal, I am looking at the possibility of buying a new gen Blu-Ray player. My tV only supports 480p and 1080i. So obviously im not going to get any real bonuses in resolution from the upgrade. The reason Im considering is because of the new built in Netflix features, etc...


See the problem is this, my Elite VSX-45TX only has 2 component inputs. Currently taken up by my HD Cable box and DVD-XP50. Leaving my Roku HD on an S-video hook-up. I am very anal about streamlining and function and it annoys me that I am not getting 480p out of the Roku and that I have to change the input on the tV to view it. I would like to get everything through my two component inputs. So a new Blu-ray with Netflix capabilities would allow me to do this. Im happy with a 480p signal.


So my questions are as follows, keeping in mind im looking at say the S570, 85K, or the like, $250ish price range:


1. Would I be downgrading in terms of PQ and AQ on SD DVD if I played SD DVD through a new Blu-ray? Technology has come a long way since the DVD-XP50 was produced but it came highly regarded in both PQ and AQ when it came out. Does it still hold this elite status or has new technology eclipsed it?


2. Are any of these players reliable for Netflix, or more to the point will any of these Blu-rays give me the quality AND interface that the Roku HD does? I love the new Roku interface and I think for streaming, quality is decent enough.


#. And least important I have a lot of football game on my PC and Mac that are MPEG-4 movie files and I would hope to be able to view them though DLNA. Do any of the players play this format reliably???


I would have no issues hard-wiring a connection to the Blu-ray so I wont have any of the Wifi issues others have reported. And yes I have read all 70+ pages of both the S570 thread and 85K threads. But results vary sooo much from user to user.


So if anyone can offer some advice, direction that would be great! To paraphrase, Im looking to consolidate a quality DVD player and a Roku into one box to work with my system better. And NO, I wont consider a component switcher as an option, im trying to consolidate, not add.


Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## hyltond

I've been trying various Blu-ray players, but have had no luck finding models that will remember where play was stopped for a given DVD disk (and maybe blu-ray disk, don't know - have only played one), if the tray is opened and/or power is switched off. Is this some peculiarity of Blu-ray player design? DVD players seemed all to remember stopping points for several disks, regardless of whether or not a disk was removed and another played - put the previous disk in and they'd pick up right where the disk was stopped.


Seems trivial, BUT it's driving me crazy! (One of our House-elves takes out a disk we grown-ups are in the middle of to look at a different DVD, and who can blame them?) Wi-fi built-in would be nice, playing PAL and NTSC would be nice. HDMI out yes. If some kind soul would point me to a repository of knowledge on this, or name-drop some memory-enabled players, I would be most grateful. Most user manuals are silent on the issue. I'm located in USA.


TIA,

Dan E


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyltond* /forum/post/19138028
> 
> 
> I've been trying various Blu-ray players, but have had no luck finding models that will remember where play was stopped for a given DVD disk (and maybe blu-ray disk, don't know - have only played one), if the tray is opened and/or power is switched off. Is this some peculiarity of Blu-ray player design? DVD players seemed all to remember stopping points for several disks, regardless of whether or not a disk was removed and another played - put the previous disk in and they'd pick up right where the disk was stopped.
> 
> 
> Seems trivial, BUT it's driving me crazy! (One of our House-elves takes out a disk we grown-ups are in the middle of to look at a different DVD, and who can blame them?) Wi-fi built-in would be nice, playing PAL and NTSC would be nice. HDMI out yes. If some kind soul would point me to a repository of knowledge on this, or name-drop some memory-enabled players, I would be most grateful. Most user manuals are silent on the issue. I'm located in USA.
> 
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Dan E



There is no reason a BR player cannot remember a resume point for DVD and BR discs without java. BR discs with java cannot be resumed without special programming on the disc, which has started appearing but which is not universal.


I think resuming where possible is common on BR players but I don't know which do and don't. The OPPOs remember 5 discs, support NTSC and PAL and optionally convert between 50hz and 60hz. No built in wireless, but any player with ethernet can be made wireless with an adapter.


-Bill


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyltond* /forum/post/19138028
> 
> 
> Is this some peculiarity of Blu-ray player design?



Yes.


----------



## hyltond

Many thanks, Bill. I think perhaps some manufacturers may have got lazy and not bothered to build in 'remember' support, given that they're focused on BR. Don't they know that we proles also play DVDs?  Maybe Oppo is the way to go for me, though it's a bit outside my price range without a bit of a shove. BTW, 'Oppo' means 'mate' or 'buddy' in Australia...


----------



## hyltond

Thanks, Stew. Is there a reference source for this design "feature' or 'flaw' (depending on who you work for)? I mean specification or design standard?


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyltond* /forum/post/19139912
> 
> 
> Thanks, Stew. Is there a reference source for this design "feature' or 'flaw' (depending on who you work for)? I mean specification or design standard?



Nope.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/19138441
> 
> 
> BR discs with java cannot be resumed without special programming on the disc, which has started appearing but which is not universal.



As Bill mentions, some discs are java and some aren't. Discs without can usually resume, discs with, usually can't (but it's getting better).


Resume is a feature of the individual disc more than the individual player.


----------



## hyltond

Got it. Thanks Stew! Incidentally, I sent a query to Oppo service and they came back quickly with this:- "The BDP-80 will remember up to 10 discs where you have left off playing as long as they are CD, SACD, or DVD-Video. Most Blu-rays will not resume due to BD-JAVA requiring to be start from the very beginning each time the disc is loaded." So - sounds like Oppos have a 10-deep memory. Nice. I do wish manufacturers would be open about this in user manuals - no need to hide it, and it would take maybe 3 lines... And it's such an obviously useful thing to include in capabilities.


----------



## ghostmech

I know from reading threads that they are manufactured by the same Chinese company but I was wondering is one a little better ...features, upgrades, ect.


I almost pulled the trigger on a Oppo 83 but since these two players have had an incredible price drop, I will probably buy one of them (Onkyo or Denon players).


Just would appreciate some AVS viewpoints on how they compare


TIA,

Ghost


----------



## debjyoti

Hi


What are choices for small form factor bluray players of under 14" width and 9" depth ?


I saw a Vizio vbr120 which fits the criteria but hesitant to buy this brand.


The dimensions arise from desire to have wall mounted devices. The 16" stud gap (center-to-center) leaves 14" wide opening in between. The TV sticks out 6" out and there's 4" inside the wall. Total depth is 10". So the Vizio would fit right in a cavity between the studs. The player's face would be flush with the TV, allowing 1" for connectors behind the player.


The HTPC and reciever are going in a cabinet. Speakers are going to be inwall or passive soundbar.


A samsung BDP4600 or BDC7500/7900 can be wall mounted flat. So can a PS3. These are vertically aligned though. Somehow having the player horizontal is more visually appealing.


Best Regards


----------



## TuenMuner

Funai is a Japanese company. The players themselves are indeed came from China though.


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghostmech* /forum/post/19143641
> 
> 
> I know from reading threads that they are manufactured by the same Chinese company but I was wondering is one a little better ...features, upgrades, ect.
> 
> 
> I almost pulled the trigger on a Oppo 83 but since these two players have had an incredible price drop, I will probably buy one of them (Onkyo or Denon players).
> 
> 
> Just would appreciate some AVS viewpoints on how they compare
> 
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Ghost



Same player built by funai with lower spec'd abt chip and nice burr browns.


Get the cheaper one - you will not see any difference - they are identical underneath.


----------



## ghostmech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winston9332* /forum/post/19144339
> 
> 
> Same player built by funai with lower spec'd abt chip and nice burr browns.
> 
> 
> Get the cheaper one - you will not see any difference - they are identical underneath.



Thanks winston for the reply.......since both the Denon and Onkyo are at $299.00 (vs $699.00 and 799.00 msrp respectively) price is a toss up.


What about user interface, compatibility, customer support and updates? Are they similar in those respects?


I currently have an Onkyo TX-NR905 reciever and am leaning toward the Onkyo only because I have their receiver...should I?


----------



## twokatmew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghostmech* /forum/post/19144726
> 
> 
> Thanks winston for the reply.......since both the Denon and Onkyo are at $299.00 (vs $699.00 and 799.00 msrp respectively) price is a toss up.
> 
> 
> What about user interface, compatibility, customer support and updates? Are they similar in those respects?
> 
> 
> I currently have an Onkyo TX-NR905 reciever and am leaning toward the Onkyo only because I have their receiver...should I?



If you have a good universal remote, it doesn't matter if each of your components are made by different manufacturers. I have a Yamaha RX-V467 receiver, an Oppo BD-80 universal player, a Roku HD box, a Samsung LCD TV, and a Comcast (Motorola) HD DVR. My Logitech Harmony One remote handles them all very well. I do still use the Oppo's remote a bit though, when I want to use more of the esoteric functions. I could of course, configure my Harmony One to handle all of the functions. But the Oppo's remote is very nice, so for non-basic watching & listening, I use the Oppo in addition to the Harmony One.


IMNSHO, buy whichever player you think will best meet your needs (within your budget, of course).


----------



## debjyoti

Hi


What are choices for small form factor bluray players of under 14" width and 9" depth ?


I saw a Vizio vbr120 which fits the criteria but hesitant to buy this brand.


A samsung BDP4600 or BDC7500/7900 can be wall mounted flat. So can a PS3. These are vertically aligned though. Somehow having the player horizontal is more visually appealing.


Best Regards


----------



## momoavs

I just got a 3311 and am in the market for a blu-ray player. I see a lot of people asking about upconverting there DVD's. Is that something I should be thinking about? Don't all the new AVR's do a bang up job of upconverting anyway?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *momoavs* /forum/post/19148266
> 
> 
> I just got a 3311 and am in the market for a blu-ray player. I see a lot of people asking about upconverting there DVD's. Is that something I should be thinking about? Don't all the new AVR's do a bang up job of upconverting anyway?



Upconverting is (mostly) just scaling standard definition DVDs to high definition displays. There are some color standards that have to be handled as well, and DVD has to be deinterlaced ("progressive scan") before it can be scaled. Deinterlacing is actually the more difficult job.


All BR players and all flat panel displays do it, and I presume it is common in AVRs. There will be quality differences but unless you are fanatical about your DVDs it is not the most important consideration in selecting a player.


-Bill


----------



## RodHQ

Hey, I just got a Sony Bravia KDL-32EX400 and I was wondering what a good Blu Ray player for it was, preferably with good DVD up-converting abilities because I've got a lot of DVDs (Or more importantly is up-converting worth it) and of course BD Live is a plus, but not necessary.


Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## donmiagi

To LG BD590 or not to LG BD590, that is the question...


some of what i want in the bd590 is the netcast for all the streaming i can ever want, CD ripping, 250GB HD (media library), built in wifi etc. I found it for $199 online and time seems limited due to the coupon code being laborday- the price is amazing and i've bought from the merchant a few times so all that is all good.... i'm wondering if i can i get a better player for the 200 bucks shipped? also, while i dont have a 3d tv right now, i feel like i eventually will and the bd590 does not support 3d so i am not sure what to do here... any feedback and insight regarding my options for the budget would be much appreciated. TIA, Don.


----------



## dasanii19

A quick responce would be great!


I was at a garage sale just now and the guy has a brand new, unopened Sharp BD-HP22U for $70. Should I jump on this? Is it a decent blu-ray player? I have a ps3 that im using now and am not sure if I should jump or not.


Your opinions please!


----------



## dasanii19

Can anyone give me some input? please.


----------



## Browninggold

Does not sound like a bad price if it works.... http://www.amazon.com/Sharp-AQUOS-BD.../dp/B001TUYTWA


----------



## dasanii19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Browninggold* /forum/post/19149783
> 
> 
> Does not sound like a bad price if it works.... http://www.amazon.com/Sharp-AQUOS-BD.../dp/B001TUYTWA



Would it be a waste of money being that I already have a ps3?


----------



## esfan_adam

When I originally bought the PS3 a few years back I bought it partially for the blu-ray player which was reviewed as one of the best and easily upgraded blu-ray players on the market. I just bought a new Pioneer 1120 receiver and have a 5.1 in wall surround sound set up. I am now finally getting serious about my home theater but am now worried that my PS3 blu-ray may be holding the rest of the HT system back. I have the original PS3, non slim, version and know there have been some changes with the new slim model? Do you all think I need to switch to a separate Blu-ray?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *esfan_adam* /forum/post/19150653
> 
> 
> When I originally bought the PS3 a few years back I bought it partially for the blu-ray player which was reviewed as one of the best and easily upgraded blu-ray players on the market. I just bought a new Pioneer 1120 receiver and have a 5.1 in wall surround sound set up. I am now finally getting serious about my home theater but am now worried that my PS3 blu-ray may be holding the rest of the HT system back. I have the original PS3, non slim, version and know there have been some changes with the new slim model? Do you all think I need to switch to a separate Blu-ray?



The general forum consensus is that all BR players produce very similar images from BR discs, and this would include the PS3.


Last I heard the PS3 did not deinterlace 1080i sources or accept 50hz imports, which may matter in some contexts.


I'll let others handle the audio side, but my impression is that digital audio to your receiver should also be the same regardless of player.


-Bill


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/19151108
> 
> 
> I'll let others handle the audio side, but my impression is that digital audio to your receiver should also be the same regardless of player.



There's no audio reason to abandon the PS3.


----------



## struckrk

I just purchased a very nice Sony Vaio laptop with the intel i7 and a Blu-ray burner with the idea of copying video to an external harddrive (until the price of blank media comes down) and playing it on my PS3 via the usb port,however I forgot the PS3 only supports fat32 and I don't want to bust everything into 4 gigabyte files,so my question is,is there a blu-ray player that accepts an external harddrive with the NTFS format,I can't seem to find one,I have heard mixed answers on the toshiba bdx2700,I was hoping I could get some answers here,thank you for reading my question.


----------



## cato47

I just bought a Panasonic TM700 Camcorder. It does 1080p/60. I need a Bluray player that can successfully stream Netflix, has Wi-fi, is DIVX capable and can play AVCHD. I've read up on the LG, Panasonic, Samsung and Sony BX57. All seem to have issues. Does anyone know anything about the Philips BDP7320/F7. It appears to be able to do all of these thing plus much more but I can't find the first review. Is there anybody out there that owns one of these? Any other suggestions? I'm trying to keep the price around $200 bucks +or -. LG's customer service is crap so I'm out on their products.


Thanks and please chime in I need some technical genius replies.


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *struckrk* /forum/post/19153549
> 
> 
> I just purchased a very nice Sony Vaio laptop with the intel i7 and a Blu-ray burner with the idea of copying video to an external harddrive (until the price of blank media comes down) and playing it on my PS3 via the usb port,however I forgot the PS3 only supports fat32 and I don't want to bust everything into 4 gigabyte files,so my question is,is there a blu-ray player that accepts an external harddrive with the NTFS format,I can't seem to find one,I have heard mixed answers on the toshiba bdx2700,I was hoping I could get some answers here,thank you for reading my question.



Current models, LG BD570 and BD590. Last year's model, the LG BD390 also accepts NTFS USB drives and can still be found at clearance pricing at some retailers, as well as on Fleabay. The LG models are very flexible when it comes to reading files and accepting USB drives.


Mike T


----------



## FuzzyReets

Hi folks. I've been looking around at "top ten" lists for blu ray players this evening and I haven't really seen the PS3 anywhere. Are the newer models in the $150 range better for PQ/AQ than the PS3 slim at this point? Two models for instance I was looking at are the Panasonic DMP-BD85 and Samsung BD-C5500. Just wondering your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## Murilo

Can anyone please tell me if the BD-C5900 is different that the BD-C6900 in any regard other then wifi? I dont need wifi but I want a BD-C6900.


Im about to buy one so any input would be very helpful. I dont want to end up purchasing it and saving a few dollars only to find out their is much more different between these two models?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FuzzyReets* /forum/post/19154566
> 
> 
> Hi folks. I've been looking around at "top ten" lists for blu ray players this evening and I haven't really seen the PS3 anywhere. Are the newer models in the $150 range better for PQ/AQ than the PS3 slim at this point? Two models for instance I was looking at are the Panasonic DMP-BD85 and Samsung BD-C5500. Just wondering your thoughts. Thanks.



This was just asked. Scan up on this page a few posts.


-Bill


----------



## FuzzyReets




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/19155253
> 
> 
> This was just asked. Scan up on this page a few posts.
> 
> 
> -Bill



I see. Sorta the same question but not much info. If anyone else has any other info I'd appreciate. Looking for a better video presentation and something not as noisy as the ps3 slim. Audio is bitstreamed to the receiver so this is not a concern. Thanks.


----------



## FuzzyReets

Hi Folks. I'm looking to replace my PS3 slim with a standalone blu ray player. That is the only thing I use it for and the fan noise is annoying and I'm guessing there are better standalone bd players out at this point. Here is what I'm looking for:


1. Either Samsung, Sony, or Panny

2. Under $250

3. Requirements: Best video, netflix, speedy interface


TV is Samsung PN58C550. AVR is Onkyo HT-RC180. I will be bitstreaming the audio to the receiver so the main concern is video processing I suppose. Please share your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo* /forum/post/19154780
> 
> 
> Can anyone please tell me if the BD-C5900 is different that the BD-C6900 in any regard other then wifi? I dont need wifi but I want a BD-C6900.
> 
> 
> Im about to buy one so any input would be very helpful. I dont want to end up purchasing it and saving a few dollars only to find out their is much more different between these two models?



The 6900 has 7 channel analog audio out and 1GB of local storage. I don't think the 5900 has either of those.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FuzzyReets* /forum/post/19155484
> 
> 
> I see. Sorta the same question but not much info. If anyone else has any other info I'd appreciate. Looking for a better video presentation and something not as noisy as the ps3 slim. Audio is bitstreamed to the receiver so this is not a concern. Thanks.



What other information could there be? Via HDMI, the PS3 offers comparable PQ and AQ to any other BD player.


As for fan noise, if you can hear your PS3's fan during normal BD playback, there's something wrong.


If you want a player without a fan, most players don't have fans. Players differ in the details of their feature sets more than they do in performance, so if there are particular features you're looking for that may be a better fit, you may want to direct your search towards features rather than performance.


----------



## FuzzyReets




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/19155902
> 
> 
> What other information could there be? Via HDMI, the PS3 offers comparable PQ and AQ to any other BD player.
> 
> 
> As for fan noise, if you can hear your PS3's fan during normal BD playback, there's something wrong.
> 
> 
> If you want a player without a fan, most players don't have fans. Players differ in the details of their feature sets more than they do in performance, so if there are particular features you're looking for that may be a better fit, you may want to direct your search towards features rather than performance.



I know I am being picky about the ps3 noise but if a movie has an area of dead silence, I can hear it. That is the only time. There is nothing wrong with it because I already brought one back awhile ago because I thought what I was hearing was a problem and this one does the same thing. Fans are bad for home theater viewing. If you can't hear the fan during dead silence, than your PS3 must be in a cabinet or very far away. Think I'm going to go with the Panny DMP-BD85. Seems to be the best out there in that range. Thought about the DMP-BDT300 but the price is higher for 3d which I have absolutely no interest in.


----------



## debjyoti

Hi


What are choices for small form factor bluray players of under 14" width and 9" depth ?


I saw a Vizio vbr120 which fits the criteria but hesitant to buy this brand.


A samsung BDP4600 or BDC7500/7900 can be wall mounted flat. So can a PS3. These are vertically aligned though. Somehow having the player horizontal is more visually appealing.


Best Regards


----------



## Murilo

Can someone recommend me a blue ray player in the 200 dollar range or cheaper.


My main issue is i have a denon 602CI video processor with realta hqv engine, i found the upconversion and deinterlacing better then the dvdo edge anchor bay so hence i would find the denon 602ci better at upconversion and deinterlacing the the oppo-83 as well, since the oppo uses the same ABT2010 chip as the edge.


THe problem is i dont really want to switch to 480i every time i watch a dvd.



1.So that leaves two ways to go. Either suck it up and switch to 480i if nothing will even come close to the denon realta hqv upconversion. Or if their is a great upconverting blue ray player that can compare at that price range, please let me know.


2. If not my main criteria are simple, something relatively fast, stable, current, can output 1080/24 or 480i over hdmi. Can decode all major formats.


----------



## PaulGo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo* /forum/post/19157537
> 
> 
> Can someone recommend me a blue ray player in the 200 dollar range or cheaper.
> 
> 
> My main issue is i have a denon 602CI video processor, i found the upconversion and deinterlacing better then the dvdo edge anchor bay.
> 
> 
> THe problem is i dont really want to switch to 480i every time i watch a dvd.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.So that leaves two ways to go. Either suck it up and switch to 480i if nothing will even come close to the denon realta hqv upconversion. Or if their is a great upconverting blue ray player that can compare at that price range, please let me know.
> 
> 
> 2. If not my main criteria are simple, something relatively fast, stable, current, can output 1080/24 or 480i over hdmi. Can decode all major formats.



The Panasonic DMP-BDT100 (about $215 at Amazon) would be an excellent choice and it has a very fast boot up time. As a bonus it also does 3D.


----------



## jjeff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *debjyoti* /forum/post/19157508
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> What are choices for small form factor bluray players of under 14" width and 9" depth ?
> 
> 
> I saw a Vizio vbr120 which fits the criteria but hesitant to buy this brand.
> 
> 
> A samsung BDP4600 or BDC7500/7900 can be wall mounted flat. So can a PS3. These are vertically aligned though. Somehow having the player horizontal is more visually appealing.
> 
> 
> Best Regards



Magnavox makes a smaller BR player(sells locally for less than $100) but personally I'd think the Vizio might be better. I don't think the Maggy has a display either, if that matters to you.


----------



## swallman

Finally getting an HDTV after years of sitting on the fence (my large CRT's don't want to die LOL). Settled on the Samsung LN40C650.


Now I also want to purchase a Blue Ray player. Not looking for anything high-end (although Internet connectible-Netflix is a bonus). Just wondering if any of the cheap (i.e. less than $ 150 players) that I see out now are any good ? Even saw a $ 99 unit at WalMart that supposedly has Netflix streaming.


I don't want it to be too slow or noisy, but can't afford to spend a fortune on it.


We will be watching quite a bit of SD DVD's as well (stuff we already have).


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Juan

I would get a Sony 370, has everything you want and loads fast and does pretty good with regular DVD's.


----------



## Murilo

Just curious does any players beat a ps3 in load times. I seen a review of the oppo bd83 and they said its not quite as fast as ps3, i thought the oppo and many others are now faster then the ps3?


----------



## goonstopher

Looking for a basic fast loading player with netflix, amazon and pandora over wired connection. As cheaply as possible. thinking panny dmp-bd65


I was thinking of getting a separate digital media player to store WMA, DVD and xvid files so those features don't matter.


----------



## Murilo

Oh one last question that might seal the deal for me. Can any player default to 480i when dvd is inserted? This would solve all my problems! Or perhaps something that outputs all discs in native resolution? So if i insert a blue ray it plays at 1080/24, or a dvd at 480i? OR basically you can set it to source or something so every disc is output at native resolution???


----------



## damienbuckley

Sorry, posted in the Pio09 thread before I saw this. I have the Pioneer KRP-600M Kuro monitor and LX91 Susano amp so the LX91 seems the natural choice but I can't help thinking it's a waste of cash when all the analogue etc won't be used.


I want the best out of my system. Any opinions/suggestions?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo* /forum/post/19159281
> 
> 
> Just curious does any players beat a ps3 in load times. I seen a review of the oppo bd83 and they said its not quite as fast as ps3, i thought the oppo and many others are now faster then the ps3?



See Winston's page on load times: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=56 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo* /forum/post/19159447
> 
> 
> Oh one last question that might seal the deal for me. Can any player default to 480i when dvd is inserted? This would solve all my problems! Or perhaps something that outputs all discs in native resolution? So if i insert a blue ray it plays at 1080/24, or a dvd at 480i? OR basically you can set it to source or something so every disc is output at native resolution???



That feature is known as Source Direct. Winston has a column for it here: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=69 


-Bill


----------



## FuzzyReets




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goonstopher* /forum/post/19159324
> 
> 
> Looking for a basic fast loading player with netflix, amazon and pandora over wired connection. As cheaply as possible. thinking panny dmp-bd65
> 
> 
> I was thinking of getting a separate digital media player to store WMA, DVD and xvid files so those features don't matter.



Just a heads up on the Panny. I picked up the BD85 yesterday. It is VERY slow and you have to have patience but the quality of the unit and PQ is very good. Depends what you care more about really. If you want faster load times, look elsewhere.


----------



## abel992

Hi everyone!

I'm searching for a Blu Ray player which has 7.1 analog audio output, can play .mkv files and can be hacked to play region 1 DVDs since I live in Europe and need to play DVDs from the US. My first choice was LG BD390 but I can't find it in any of the shops here because it's discontinued, the second choice was Samsung BD-C6500 but I'm not sure if it can be hacked to be region free.

Thank you in advance for suggestions


----------



## redmundva21

Amazon is now listing Sony's BDP-S570 for under $200. It has good internet connectivity/Netflix streaming and new technology that loads the latest Blu-ray discs in a fraction of the time compared to most older players to include the PS3.


----------



## FuzzyReets




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redmundva21* /forum/post/19162276
> 
> 
> Amazon is now listing Sony's BDP-S570 for under $200. It has good internet connectivity/Netflix streaming and new technology that loads the latest Blu-ray discs in a fraction of the time compared to most older players to include the PS3.



Man you're killing me...just bought the Panny Bd85 yesterday. I am wondering how these two stack up against each other. I know that the Sony has DLNA which I am missing....hmmm....it has a fan though. I really hate that.


----------



## bgillyjcu

anyone that has seen my sig....thanks for checking out my new blog and please join the facebook page. This is a passion of mine that I've had for about 5 years now and I'm going after it. Please support me in this endeavor as you all have done on this forum for nearly 7 years!!!


----------



## Stew4msu

From the signature rules:

*MARKETING with or without links is also not allowed in the signature. We will remove signatures without notice if abused . Thank you.
*


----------



## hbvibes

HI,


After reading a lot of threads in this forum i still have questions. Currently I own wd hd media player and I want change it to bluray player with this functionality (if possible):


1. Read MKV container with large (>4GB) h.264 files up to 1080p ,external srt subtitles SMOOTHLY from attached usb hardrive /pen.


2. Play .mts files form my jvc camera. (Or AVCHD disk)


3. Works !







I mean , I don't want to spend lots of money to buy a hardware that have issues with playing original dvd and bluray disk. After reading some threads I understand that most of them have some minor problems with it , but I want that with works.. most stable in this matter .


4. Some wifi internet connection










I was considering beetwen Samsung P-3600 and Lg BD570 but after reading lots of post I dont know what to buy. Is there any alternative?


Probably important: bluray will be conencted to LG TV via hdmi cable and to LG home theater HT762TZ via S/PDIF (this got no dts/dolby hd decoding so it would be nice to get source dts/dolby from bluray).



Kindly please help me


----------



## HTPCat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo* /forum/post/19157537
> 
> 
> Can someone recommend me a blue ray player in the 200 dollar range or cheaper.
> 
> 
> My main issue is i have a denon 602CI video processor with realta hqv engine, i found the upconversion and deinterlacing better then the dvdo edge anchor bay so hence i would find the denon 602ci better at upconversion and deinterlacing the the oppo-83 as well, since the oppo uses the same ABT2010 chip as the edge.
> 
> 
> THe problem is i dont really want to switch to 480i every time i watch a dvd.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.So that leaves two ways to go. Either suck it up and switch to 480i if nothing will even come close to the denon realta hqv upconversion. Or if their is a great upconverting blue ray player that can compare at that price range, please let me know.
> 
> 
> 2. If not my main criteria are simple, something relatively fast, stable, current, can output 1080/24 or 480i over hdmi. Can decode all major formats.



I have the DVP 602 as well, I thought the Oppo's (80 & 83) could output native resolutions? If so, you wouldn't need to switch anything just set it to native or whatever they call it and pop in a DVD and you should be good


----------



## htwaits

I'm looking for a Blu-ray player with analog surround outputs for a friend. Among the current models I'm aware of these which are in his price range (

Samsung BD-C6500

Panasonic DMP-BD85K

OPPO BDP-80

OPPO BDP-83


He's not interested in 3D. If there are any that I missed that are worth looking at please let me know.


----------



## RodHQ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RodHQ* /forum/post/19148573
> 
> 
> Hey, I just got a Sony Bravia KDL-32EX400 and I was wondering what a good Blu Ray player for it was, preferably with good DVD up-converting abilities because I've got a lot of DVDs (Or more importantly is up-converting worth it) and of course BD Live is a plus, but not necessary.
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.



I don't mean to sound impatient, but could any one please answer this?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RodHQ* /forum/post/19167694
> 
> 
> I don't mean to sound impatient, but could any one please answer this?



See the DVD column on Winston's page: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=63 


-Bill


----------



## FuzzyReets




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htwaits* /forum/post/19167687
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a Blu-ray player for a friend with analog surround outputs. Among the current models I'm aware of these which are in his price range.
> 
> 
> Samsung BD-C6500
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BD85K
> 
> OPPO BDP-80
> 
> OPPO BDP-83
> 
> 
> He's not interested in 3D. Thanks for any help that you can give me.



If money is no option, go with the BDP-83 of course. Second I would say the Panny. I would personally stay away from the Sammy as I hear people have a lot of problems with those. That said, I have the C5500 and have no problem. If you are looking for better quality, go with the Panny. Just picked mine up a few days ago and I am very impressed. I traded a PS3 for it actually.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RodHQ* /forum/post/19148573
> 
> 
> Hey, I just got a Sony Bravia KDL-32EX400 and I was wondering what a good Blu Ray player for it was, preferably with good DVD up-converting abilities because I've got a lot of DVDs (Or more importantly is up-converting worth it) and of course BD Live is a plus, but not necessary.
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.



I wouldn't sweat it too much. You likely won't see any difference between great upscaling (oppo) and good upscaling (everyone else) on that size display. So take your pick. Winston's chart is a good start, but it doesn't have every model. Every new player (for the past few years at least) can do BD Live.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FuzzyReets* /forum/post/19167905
> 
> 
> If money is no option, go with the BDP-83 of course. Second I would say the Panny. I would personally stay away from the Sammy as I hear people have a lot of problems with those. That said, I have the C5500 and have no problem. If you are looking for better quality, go with the Panny. Just picked mine up a few days ago and I am very impressed. I traded a PS3 for it actually.



Thanks for the reply. What I'm looking for is other candidates that are not on my list.


----------



## FuzzyReets




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htwaits* /forum/post/19168004
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. What I'm looking for is other candidates that are not on my list.



Sorry. I tried







Panny!


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FuzzyReets* /forum/post/19168024
> 
> 
> Sorry. I tried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panny!



Your comments are helpful.


----------



## JuiceRocket

I'm looking to buy a BR player, and after reading through here it appears the Panasonic DMP-BD85K might be the way to go.


I do watch a good amount of dvds from other regions, can anyone tell me if the Panasonic DMP-BD85K is an all-region player?


Thanks,


-JR


----------



## french_guy

Hello

I'm looking for a decent BD player for around $100

I like the Vision because it's 110/220V and I might need it

But for image quality, load time, durability, etc......what do you think?


Thanks


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JuiceRocket* /forum/post/19172238
> 
> 
> I'm looking to buy a BR player, and after reading through here it appears the Panasonic DMP-BD85K might be the way to go.
> 
> 
> I do watch a good amount of dvds from other regions, can anyone tell me if the Panasonic DMP-BD85K is an all-region player?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> -JR



This has been covered a couple of times in this thread. There is a region free hack for panny players. But I've seen no definitive proof it works on US models. I couldn't get it to work on an older player of mine, but a European user with the same model (except it was a Euro version) got it to work.


----------



## JuiceRocket




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19172569
> 
> 
> This has been covered a couple of times in this thread. There is a region free hack for panny players. But I've seen no definitive proof it works on US models. I couldn't get it to work on an older player of mine, but a European user with the same model (except it was a Euro version) got it to work.



Thanks, I must have missed that in the thread as I tried to peruse back through the many pages.


I'll keep looking, I'm just trying to find a sub $200 player that works and will play all regions. I'm open to suggestions!


-JR


----------



## RodHQ

Thanks, upscaling was pretty much my major concern


----------



## brittonal

I have the Sony S350 Blu ray player right now and its fine. It works and does its job. I was looking into upgrading to something that has wifi so I can get Netflix, Youtube etc. I dont have a new LCD tv that would have it built in as Im still using a Sony DLP. Should I wait and get it in the tv later down the road or do you guys prefer it in your dvd player?


I was looking at the Sony 770 as it bitstreams the audio, wifi, netflix and all that jaz and has 3d (which I dont care about at the moment)


Is there any other models out there to consider other than the 770?


----------



## ronrags

I need advice choosing a universal blu-ray player with a hi-end analog output for sacd's. Currently I have a Denon 3930ci player but I want to replace it with a blu-ray player. Any Suggestions?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ronrags* /forum/post/19175159
> 
> 
> I need advice choosing a universal blu-ray player with a hi-end analog output for sacd's. Currently I have a Denon 3930ci player but I want to replace it with a blu-ray player. Any Suggestions?



Winston has an SACD column in his table here: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=69 . He doesn't include the high-end Denon.


Do you need DVD-A? I know Sony doesn't support that and OPPO does.


-Bill


----------



## zar32

Pioneer BDP 23-FD or Denon DBP 2010CI?


----------



## brewnmn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RodHQ* /forum/post/19167694
> 
> 
> I don't mean to sound impatient, but could any one please answer this?



I just picked up a Sony bdp-bx37 at Costco for $150 out the door for my Sony 40EX400. The wife wanted to stream Netflix.


Set up was simple via a HDMI that came w/ the unit I happened to have a router just behind the TV so that connection was also easy. During setup it will sync w/ the TV and go out and get any firmware updates needed.


The wife was looking at her Netflix queue in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Horta

Hey all

Ok my Pioneer BDP-05FD is being a pain lately with sporadic jumps and lock-ups. I think its time for a new machine. I am looking for a Blu Ray player to play blu rays only. Also it will be connected to my receiver (Onkyo 5007) via HDMI. I do want a unit that has source direct output and that is fast at loading and playing.


So that's it, I don't need any other features. No DVD up-conversion, BDlive, universal player, netflix, or anything else. Just an amazing Blu Ray picture and audio via HDMI.

I was thinking of the Oppo BDP-80 but maybe you all think something else might fit my needs??


Thank you

Jerry


----------



## freakmech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Horta* /forum/post/19177470
> 
> 
> Hey all
> 
> Ok my Pioneer BDP-05FD is being a pain lately with sporadic jumps and lock-ups. I think its time for a new machine. I am looking for a Blu Ray player to play blu rays only. Also it will be connected to my receiver (Onkyo 5007) via HDMI. I do want a unit that has source direct output and that is fast at loading and playing.
> 
> 
> So that's it, I don't need any other features. No DVD up-conversion, BDlive, universal player, netflix, or anything else. Just an amazing Blu Ray picture and audio via HDMI.
> 
> I was thinking of the Oppo BDP-80 but maybe you all think something else might fit my needs??
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Jerry



This is useful, http://winstonsreviews.com/ 


Or more specific, http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=63


----------



## Horta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freakmech* /forum/post/19178691
> 
> 
> This is useful, http://winstonsreviews.com/
> 
> 
> Or more specific, http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=63



Thank you. I had seen the chart before but never really read the actual article. Yup sounds like the Oppo is the one for me.


Jerry


----------



## ronrags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/19175226
> 
> 
> Winston has an SACD column in his table here: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=69 . He doesn't include the high-end Denon.
> 
> 
> Do you need DVD-A? I know Sony doesn't support that and OPPO does.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Bill,


Thanks for your response. I do need a player for DVD-A also. But what I read about the oppo players is that the analog audio isn't as good as the Denon or the Marantz. I heard Marantz is coming out with the UD7005 player later this year.


Ron


----------



## win200

So is there any reason NOT to get an OPPO? I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on a hardware-modded unit - it's really important for me to be able to play foreign discs. I've got a Pioneer KRP-500M currently connected to a Panny 55k. I own a few SACDs, but surround music is not a priority at all - a tiny fraction of my listening. If price isn't a concern, should I even bother looking elsewhere? (I'm looking at the 83.)


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *win200* /forum/post/19185255
> 
> 
> So is there any reason NOT to get an OPPO? I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on a hardware-modded unit - it's really important for me to be able to play foreign discs. I've got a Pioneer KRP-500M currently connected to a Panny 55k. I own a few SACDs, but surround music is not a priority at all - a tiny fraction of my listening. If price isn't a concern, should I even bother looking elsewhere? (I'm looking at the 83.)



I woudn't.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *win200* /forum/post/19185255
> 
> 
> So is there any reason NOT to get an OPPO? I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on a hardware-modded unit - it's really important for me to be able to play foreign discs. I've got a Pioneer KRP-500M currently connected to a Panny 55k. I own a few SACDs, but surround music is not a priority at all - a tiny fraction of my listening. If price isn't a concern, should I even bother looking elsewhere? (I'm looking at the 83.)



It's hard to say without knowing your requirements. What are you risking by making the wrong decision?


-Bill


----------



## win200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/19185501
> 
> 
> It's hard to say without knowing your requirements. What are you risking by making the wrong decision?
> 
> 
> -Bill



No risk, really, except blowing $600. I don't have particular requirements. I just want the best-quality video I can get, a reliable (and preferably speedy) player, and something well-built. I don't stay up on the players, so I'm just not aware if a unit has been introduced that has been recognized as being better than the OPPO. I'd prefer Netflix streaming, but it's not a dealbreaker.


----------



## Stew4msu

Unless you need a universal player, there's really no need to get an Oppo.


The Samsung 6900, for example, is just as fast (or faster) is 1/3 the price and even offers all the media you could want. Even if it craps out in a couple of years (which it probably won't), you can buy another and still be ahead of the game cost wise.


That's just one of probably many examples. Remember, the blu ray video output of virtually all players is identical. That leaves you with speed as your only need, and there's several players around $200 that are as fast (or very close) as the Oppo.


----------



## Jacob305

stwe.. why would you recommend him a crappy player?

why would he want to replace it a few years when he can get a better player.


Jacob


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/19186778
> 
> 
> stwe.. why would you recommend him a crappy player?










Crappy? The 6900 is a top pick by Home Theater Magazine, including these quotes:

*It features reference-quality DVD upconversion, with excellent fine object delineation and minimal ringing. If there were a 100-yard dash for Blu-ray players, the BD-C6900 would capture the gold. In fact, it mimics DVD-like speed in its boot-up and disc-loading times.*

*I used the player continuously for weeks in my system, and its performance never left me wanting for my reference OPPO BDP-83. The Samsung's 1080p/24 output matches the OPPO's, and whether I chose the internal decoding or bitstreamed the audio to my surround processor, the sound was very impressive.*





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/19186778
> 
> 
> why would he want to replace it a few years when he can get a better player.



1. He can't get a better player.

2. It as hypothectical. Even if by chance it crapped out (which it wouldn't), at around $200, he could still buy another and it would still be cheaper than buying the Oppo he's eyeing.


----------



## Jacob305

the rule around the home theatre is to stay *** **** away from samsung.


Jacob


----------



## Stew4msu

Home Theater? Dude, you have a 47" display.


----------



## Jacob305

so.

the point is that the samsung blu ray player is crap. he is better off getting something else like a panasonic or oppo.


Jacob


----------



## Stew4msu

IYO, which isn't much.


----------



## Jacob305

you are degrading the fact that I only have a 47 inch.. not everyone can afford a bigger tv in these times.

home theatre for everyone is all the same regardless of the size.


Jacob


----------



## Stew4msu

Whatever Jacob. You have 900 posts in basically three threads - oppo threads, panny bd threads, and help me choose a player thread (where all you do is recommend panny's and oppos). Your opinion is biased and worthless.


And I'm not degrading the size of your TV, I'm degrading the fact that you call it a home theater.


----------



## htwaits

In the OPPO FAQ it's pointed out that there is very little difference between Blu-ray players for Blu-ray source material over HDMI.


It's my feeling from owning one, and following the OPPO owner's thread, that the OPPO has advantages in the following areas.


1. Conversion of SD DVD sources to 1080p.

2. Analog outputs both in surround for legacy receivers, and stereo outputs for music.

3. Build quality and reliability.

4. Speed of operation.

5. Customer support is so much better than their competition that there truly is no comparison.

6. A very large and interested AVS community of owners who are very responsive.

7. SACD.

8. Multimedia (DLNA/UPnP) support.


It's up to the buyer to determine that these features are worth the $499 cost.


----------



## Hank3

Looking to get my first Blu-ray player also. I don't need any additional features (online streaming, Youtube, Netflix, etc.), but I what I do want is excellent picture and sound...and a good upconvert player as I still have a good amount of DVDs. A person is selling his few months old Sony S360 on craigslist for $60. Wondering if this one would do the job for me? Thoughts?


Or the Panasonic DMP-BD60? Someone is selling a new unit for $85.


I just want a basic Blu-ray player that has great picture quality, sound, and upconvert/upscale abilities. Right now I have a Sony Upscale DVD player that excellent for our Samsung 46" 1080P LCD TV.


----------



## al210

I just got a new 58" Sammy Plasma TV. We always used our PS3 Fat to play blu-rays on our old HD tv.


Would it be worth getting either the Panasonic BD85 or Samsung C6500 player upgrade?


I'm only interested in better PQ and sound quality. I have to use the PS3 to decode the sound because it cannot bit-stream the Dolby TrueHD or Master to my AV receiver. Sony says there will be no firmware upgrade on the FAT version because the hardware won't support it.


I won't spend the $200 unless its worth it to see improved PQ and audio.


Your thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## bimmerbill

I've been looking at the Sony BDPS1000ES for $180. My TV has streaming Netflix already, so I don't really need all the extra widgits in a disc player.


I know the Sony is last years model, but is it comparable or better than a current LG 570?


The prices seem to be about even.


----------



## Jacob305

how rude to call my system not a home theatre.. do you say that to everyone that has a less system then you? I tired other players.. I didnt like them that much. yes I post in the oppo and panasonic. I dont think my thoughts on the players are worthless. we are here to help others that want to know about good players and not good players.. afraid to say that the samsung is on the ****list. I know many "experts" in other forums like this one that agree that samsung is not worth getting.



about the oppo:

I will add that you can change things while the movie is playing and also change the subtitle level. I think some would be interested in that.


Jacob


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/19187128
> 
> 
> Home Theater? Dude, you have a 47" display.



This is gonna get too off topic but theater is relative. I put all my money into sound over tv size. My speakers could fill an auditorium but I have a 50" tv


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htwaits* /forum/post/19188129
> 
> 
> In the OPPO FAQ it's pointed out that there is very little difference between Blu-ray players for Blu-ray source material over HDMI.
> 
> 
> It's my feeling from owning one, and following the OPPO owner's thread, that the OPPO has advantages in the following areas.
> 
> 
> 1. Conversion of SD DVD sources to 1080p.



The 83, yes. The 80 is equalled by other, cheaper players.



> Quote:
> 2. Analog outputs both in surround for legacy receivers, and stereo outputs for music.



Important if you need them. Irrelevant if you don't.



> Quote:
> 3. Build quality and reliability.



Widely believed. I have no basis on which to refute. But there's no actual data.



> Quote:
> 4. Speed of operation.



Now equaled or surpassed by several other players.



> Quote:
> 5. Customer support is so much better than their competition that there truly is no comparison.



This seems to be empirically proven.



> Quote:
> 6. A very large and interested AVS community of owners who are very responsive.



Indisputable!



> Quote:
> 7. SACD.



Since the entire Sonly line now supports SACD and a lower price point, I'd suggest that hi-rez audio from DVD-A is actually a greater distinction.



> Quote:
> 8. Multimedia (DLNA/UPnP) support.



Yesssss.... but there are enough problems that it's understandable that Oppo doesn't actually advertise this feature. I have an Oppo and a PS3 and I find the PS3 is far more reliable and transparent for this application.



> Quote:
> It's up to the buyer to determine that these features are worth the $499 cost.



Or the $290 for the BDP-80, which is the way I went. If you want or need a universal player this is the solution. I've seen assertions that that Samsung equals the BDP-83 for upscaling, but even the magazine article they keep citing offers no actual test data.


The Oppos also offer movable subtitles, which is an important feature for projector owners.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/19187445
> 
> 
> And I'm not degrading the size of your TV, I'm degrading the fact that you call it a home theater.



I'm not sure there's a lot of difference in terms of a "theatrical experience" for a single viewer sitting 7 feet from a 50" display vs two people sitting 15 feet from a 100" screen, other than whether you have to listen to somebody else chew.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hank3* /forum/post/19189560
> 
> 
> Looking to get my first Blu-ray player also. I don't need any additional features (online streaming, Youtube, Netflix, etc.), but I what I do want is excellent picture and sound...and a good upconvert player as I still have a good amount of DVDs. A person is selling his few months old Sony S360 on craigslist for $60. Wondering if this one would do the job for me? Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Or the Panasonic DMP-BD60? Someone is selling a new unit for $85.
> 
> 
> I just want a basic Blu-ray player that has great picture quality, sound, and upconvert/upscale abilities. Right now I have a Sony Upscale DVD player that excellent for our Samsung 46" 1080P LCD TV.



Those are both solid players and about the same PQ/AQ-wise, but I'd take the sony since it's cheaper, smaller and has a nicer interface.


----------



## goonstopher

Guys I have a REALLY simple need...


Very fast and very cheap...


I want to put all my dvd's on a hard drive and use a wd tv live plus for netflix and dvd's so all I need is fast quality blu ray playback...


Thinking of waiting to find a used jvc bp11... Any other ideas?


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/19190792
> 
> 
> how rude to call my system not a home theatre.. do you say that to everyone that has a less system then you?



No, and I have no idea if your system is less than mine. I know I have a 65" display (and 5.1 sound) in my living room, but that's what it is - a living room. It's not a home theater. Why would you think it rude? The term home theater is some type of badge of honor for you?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/19190792
> 
> 
> afraid to say that the samsung is on the ****list. I know many "experts" in other forums like this one that agree that samsung is not worth getting.



Sure you do. I posted my reference to the Samsung 6900. Why don't you post the ones from your experts?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goonstopher* /forum/post/19190850
> 
> 
> This is gonna get too off topic but theater is relative. I put all my money into sound over tv size. My speakers could fill an auditorium but I have a 50" tv



Usually the dominant feature of a theater is the screen - yes, real theaters have great sound, but most people go for the big screen, not the audio. You could have $1M worth of audio equipment in a room with a computer monitor, but it still wouldn't be a home theater. Incredible sounding room? Yes.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/19190941
> 
> 
> I'm not sure there's a lot of difference in terms of a "theatrical experience" for a single viewer sitting 7 feet from a 50" display vs two people sitting 15 feet from a 100" screen, other than whether you have to listen to somebody else chew.



Nope, not much difference, as it's all screen size vs viewing distance. I doubt those with 47" displays are sitting 6' away, however.


----------



## chris096

OK, hopefully I'm asking this in the right forum and that it wasn't answered somewhere else. I searched through quite a few pages but couldn't exactly find what I was looking for.


I currently own a ps3 as my primary bluray player and I also use it to stream video and audio from my pc. The ps3 and my 40" LCD are in my living room. I just recently purchased a 42" plasma for my bedroom and I'd like to either buy another ps3 or a standalone bluray player.


I'd really like to be able to stream audio and video from my computer as well as take advantage of netflix, vudu, etc.


My question is this: would a standalone bluray player ie LG 570, 590, etc serve me just as well as my ps3 or should I fork over the extra cash and get another ps3?


Try not to bash me too hard if this has been asked and answered recently.


----------



## cubateve

I am in need of picking up a new Blu Ray player. This is for my living room, where I do all my viewing. Best Buy does not carry the OPPO, so I can't get it. (I have reward points for a free player there, thus the fixation on purchasing from BB).

What is the best player that Best Buy carries - I'm primarily concerned about picture quality, but if all things are equal speed would be secondary in importance, followed by features (esp. video streaming) a distant third. Suggestions?


----------



## madmike

I'm fed up with the issues of newer discs not loading on my XV-BP1. I'm looking at mid-range replacements.


Any advice on something around the $150-$200 range? I was just looking at/considering the Sony S470 or the Panny BD65. They seem to be comparable. I've never had streaming, but may use it if I had it. Seems that most players now have it anyway. My router is very close to the player location, so I don't need wi-fi. Any reason to pick one over the other? Which has the better ongoing support via firmware updates, etc? Thanks for any input.


----------



## tjdean01

Hi. Search function gave me a few threads, but none really answered my question (I attempted to post 5 of those URLs here but new users can't post URLs). Forgive me if this has been asked already.


I bought a Sony BDP-s560 Blu-Ray player for $70. Luckily I didn't open it because the USB input on the front will only let you view pictures. I'm selling it! I want to download content (.avi or .divx) from the Internet using my computer, pop it on a flash drive, and watch it in the living room on my Blu-Ray player.


Another option that would work would be simply playing the file on my computer and through the Blu-Ray player somehow use my TV as a second monitor and stream the data to the living room.


And, truthfully, the oldest, cheapest Blu-Ray player with this feature would be the most ideal! I'm not too worried about picture quality, I just want simplicity. Thanks!


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tjdean01* /forum/post/19208128
> 
> 
> Hi. Search function gave me a few threads, but none really answered my question (I attempted to post 5 of those URLs here but new users can't post URLs). Forgive me if this has been asked already.
> 
> 
> I bought a Sony BDP-s560 Blu-Ray player for $70. Luckily I didn't open it because the USB input on the front will only let you view pictures. I'm selling it! I want to download content (.avi or .divx) from the Internet using my computer, pop it on a flash drive, and watch it in the living room on my Blu-Ray player.
> 
> 
> Another option that would work would be simply playing the file on my computer and through the Blu-Ray player somehow use my TV as a second monitor and stream the data to the living room.
> 
> 
> And, truthfully, the oldest, cheapest Blu-Ray player with this feature would be the most ideal! I'm not too worried about picture quality, I just want simplicity. Thanks!



The OPPOs do. $289 and $499.


-Bill


----------



## Bud-man

Insignia's at Best buy do, alot cheaper than a Oppo, under $100


----------



## chuckv64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tjdean01* /forum/post/19208128
> 
> 
> Hi. Search function gave me a few threads, but none really answered my question (I attempted to post 5 of those URLs here but new users can't post URLs). Forgive me if this has been asked already.
> 
> 
> I bought a Sony BDP-s560 Blu-Ray player for $70. Luckily I didn't open it because the USB input on the front will only let you view pictures. I'm selling it! I want to download content (.avi or .divx) from the Internet using my computer, pop it on a flash drive, and watch it in the living room on my Blu-Ray player.
> 
> 
> Another option that would work would be simply playing the file on my computer and through the Blu-Ray player somehow use my TV as a second monitor and stream the data to the living room.
> 
> 
> And, truthfully, the oldest, cheapest Blu-Ray player with this feature would be the most ideal! I'm not too worried about picture quality, I just want simplicity. Thanks!



The panasonic bd85 will do that. It supports divx & divx hd. A lot of people dont know that the panny bd65 being sold now does not support divx. The older model of it did. You can get the bd85 for about 200 bucks on sale if you look around.


----------



## tjdean01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bud-man* /forum/post/19208816
> 
> 
> Insignia's at Best buy do, alot cheaper than a Oppo, under $100



Wow, great! Thanks! I read through the user's manual of the lowest priced Insignia, the BRDVD4, and it says it plays .wmv, .avi, .mp4, .mpeg as well as music and photos. It can even do music and photos at the same time!


I know this isn't the greatest brand but the Sony I bought was originally $400 and I paid $75 for it new but it still doesn't do what I want to it to do.


----------



## chuckv64

The insignia will play .avi files but not if they are divx. It will however play xvid.


----------



## madmatrix

I have a Denon 3311CI receiver and one projector. This BD player will connect to them to play movie for most of task. I may need it to stream video through Netflix (optional) and need be able to play divx, mkv, avi files. Must be a BD Live 2.0 capable. I don't need 5.1 or 7.1 analog output. HDMI is enough to connect to receiver. Upscaling feature is not important since my receiver will do that part.


So which BD player will better serve my purpose then? I saw one store has a Denon DBP-1610 without remote. They have it for sale like 99 bucks. It doesn't have netflix sreaming and playing mkv and avi files features. But that might be fine since I have a HTPC in place which can do those parts.


Just want to spend less money on this player to fit my needs. I guess the device which is capable of netflix streaming must be more than $100. Netflix streaming is good since I don't need turn on my PC which cost more power too.


Thanks for your advice!!!


Lou


----------



## JuiceRocket

Does any one know of a place that shows a list of all-region Blu-ray players? My focus is to find a player that will play all region BR and standad DVDs without a firmware change.


I can't seem to find an inclusive area that shows these so I can compare.


Thank you!


-JR


----------



## jeffnathan

Put simply, I'm new to modern home theater. And I'm new to the forum (I've slogged through 30+ pages in this one thread hoping to glean some knowledge).


I've recently purchased a Denon AVR-3310 open box special and have a Panasonic Viera P50G25 being delivered tomorrow.


I've got hundreds (600+) CDs and about 100 DVDs meaning that upconversion and CD audio playback are important to me. I don't own any SACDs and have perhaps a couple DVD-A discs that were bundled with their CD counterparts. It would be very nice to be able to get the improved audio from DVD-A and SACD, but I do not have any interest in spending $500 on a Blue-Ray player. I'm interested in spending no more than $300, preferably a lot less.


I see a lot of commentary on streaming playback on Blue-Ray players, but for those who have TVs with this capability, how do you decide which device to use for playback? I'm not considering any devices that have internal storage, and since my TV and the players I'm looking at also accept SD memory, is there an appreciable difference?


Logistically speaking, I require wireless for network connectivity, but since my TV can accept a wireless dongle, I have the flexibility of streaming from the TV or the Blue-Ray player or an X-Box360.


DLNA, which I became aware of only today seems like a nice idea, but it also seems to be in the early stages of development and without any of these devices having been subject to external analysis to vet whether or not they're secure, I'm not really interested in DLNA at the moment. (I'm happy to use sneakernet)


I've been considering a Panasonic BD85, and perhaps the only thing preventing me from buying it is the lack of SACD and DVD-A capability.


I would consider Sony players, but I've got this objection to Sony playing so poorly with others in years past, and I'd have to eat my hat if I went back on my "we don't buy Sony in this family" line I've been telling my wife over and over.


I'd be really appreciative of any advice any of you could offer.


Thanks,


-Jeff


----------



## Melonhead11

Which of these players has the least issues? I need a 3d Blu Ray player, wired internet is fine, DLNA a plus, flexible file type support (.mkv included) a must and these seem like the best two for the price range. Any opinions or insight? Thanks for the help.


----------



## gtleonard

In most of the posts in their respective dedicated threads by owners on this board as well as other online reviews, both the Sony S1000ES and Panasonic BD85K have gotten high marks and have seemingly become the two players I am deciding between as a 

Since both of these players are pretty much the same price price, it's looking like the decision will come down to the Panny's wireless streaming options and higher likelihood of firmware support versus Sony's warranty.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## Olorin101

Hi, I know there is a thread on the best blu-ray players but what I am looking for is some input on if there is any difference in how they handle burned blu-rays.


I currently have a Sony S360 Blu-ray player and on a number of occasions (at least 5) it has refused to play a burned bluray that works fine on my PS3 and on my computer.


I was wondering if anyone could recommend any standalone Blu-Ray players that are know to work well with burned Blu-Ray discs.


Thanks Olorin


----------



## dgolombowski

OK I have reached the point where I have way too many devices/boxes connected to my HT system and I need to purchase a new Blu-ray player with streaming ability. I just don't have the time to spend hours reading all the threads here. And the more I read the more I'm convinced there are glitches in all these things. Based on my minimum requirements listed below give me your best advice.


7.1 analog output


Stream both Netflix and Vudu well


Quick Blu-ray load times


Quality PQ


I do not need wireless as I have a wired network connection.


Thanks for your input / sharing your experience with these players.


----------



## rocknrouleur

Are there any clear leaders in the ~$200 range?


Maybe between the Sony BDP-S570, the Panasonic DMP-BD85K and the LG BD570?


I don't need to have wireless built in but it would be nice if it ever trickles down to another room. I don't care about 3D, but I do care about Netflix streaming. I don't have a lot of vertical room in my stack so I need one of the the thinner units.


Thanks!


----------



## Rickkins

Geez...10,000 replies....that's a ****load. And really, I'd read them all, if I had a spare life or two...(which of course is the standard argument against these types of catch-all mega-threads...)


So, I'll ask a question that may have been asked before










I'm in Canada.

I want a bru-ray disc player that will play .mkv files directly from a burnt blu-ray disk. All other features are superfluous to me.

Obviously, looking for the best cost/performance device, available in Canada.


Thanks.


----------



## GPM

Geez.........What do you think the 'search this thread' tool is for? It magically reduced it to 68 posts in 0.11 secs.


GM


----------



## SVM

Need a recommendation for a Bluray Player that can do the following:

1> Abillity to play video from an external USB hard drive with NTFS file format

2> Play DVR-MS files, I have tons of OTA recording using Windows Media center in Vista and now in Windows 7, some of them are larger than 4 Gig.

3> Good to have abillity to play video files from my PC over the network, but not necessary

4> Netflix Streaming


Thx


----------



## rst08tierney

Alright, here is the deal, like anyone im looking for the best picture quality and sound quality out of my Blu Ray. I bought a Sharp 60" Aquos LCD and it came with a free blu ray player. Prior before the purchase I used my ps3 as the main dvd/blu ray player of the house.


Im confused since im not sure on what to use and keep. Keeping both are not an option at this point do to space and I dont want to open the sharp to test it in case I decide to sell.


Some of the positives I have found about the Sharp is it has the Aquos Link that give a better upscaling when using regular dvd's. Sort of an enhanced mode for viewing. (The sharp model # is HP24U) Is that really a big deal? I can hit the dot by dot option on my remote vrs the auto config, though the more vibrant colors effect on older dvd sounds like it would be a good thing but just how much better will if be compared to the ps3 is a mystery to me like "why is the sky blue".


The PS3 is the first generation and im sure many improvements in sound quality and picture quality have been made since this unit has been put out but I am just a rookie so I have no clue on what REALLY sounds and looks better. (gaming is not a priority at all. I have has the ps3 sine the day it game out an NEVER bought a game)


My AVR is Pioneer elite VSX 30 if this makes a difference, I want to get the best sound possible out of the unit and of course the best VIDEO form the blu ray player I decide to keep.


I have read maybe 250+ post and im more confused now then when I started.


So to make a long story short, what unit will give me the best audio and video?


thanks


----------



## itsloud

I'm finally getting rid of my PS3 and going standalone. I don't game and the noise of the PS3's fan irritates me.


I'm down to the Pansonic DMP-BD85K and the Sony BDP-S570. The Pansonic can be had for $10 cheaper, but that's not a huge issue. My requirement list:


1) Good load times

2) Picture quality

3) Netflix use, possibly other streaming options, but Netflix is #1

4) I do not care about 3D one bit

5) Wife factor. Has to be user friendly menu wise


I have an Onkyo 606 receiver it'll be working with.


Thanks and much appreciate.


----------



## Rickkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPM* /forum/post/19227561
> 
> 
> Geez.........What do you think the 'search this thread' tool is for? It magically reduced it to 68 posts in 0.11 secs.
> 
> 
> GM



Yanno, if I wanted to hear from an a-hole, I would have pm'd you directly. In the future, if you can't answer someone's question, then just stfu.


a-hole.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rickkins* /forum/post/19227354
> 
> 
> Geez...10,000 replies....



More like 9500 questions with 500 actual replies to them.


----------



## dgolombowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *itsloud* /forum/post/19228681
> 
> 
> I'm finally getting rid of my PS3 and going standalone. I don't game and the noise of the PS3's fan irritates me.
> 
> 
> I'm down to the Pansonic DMP-BD85K and the Sony BDP-S570. The Pansonic can be had for $10 cheaper, but that's not a huge issue. My requirement list:
> 
> 
> 1) Good load times
> 
> 2) Picture quality
> 
> 3) Netflix use, possibly other streaming options, but Netflix is #1
> 
> 4) I do not care about 3D one bit
> 
> 5) Wife factor. Has to be user friendly menu wise
> 
> 
> I have an Onkyo 606 receiver it'll be working with.
> 
> 
> Thanks and much appreciate.



After much thought and research I just pulled the trigger on the Panasonic DMP-BD85K. I based my decision mainly on my experience with previous Panasonics DMP-10AK and DMP-BD55. Those two units performed flawlessly and had great PQ and up-conversion. The only other Blu-ray player I have owned is a Samsung BD-P1500 which had all kinds of glitches and sounded like a garbage disposal when you started it up.


I wish that Oppo had streaming in their players. I would have gone that direction if they had. I also wanted to be able to stream Vudu and I am holding out that Panasonic will eventually add it. For now I will continue to use my Vudu box for HDX 1080P rentals.


I can now eliminate one box from my HT rack and from everything I have heard the DMP-BD85K loads much quicker. I am sure I will be very happy with my choice.


----------



## Mohillian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgolombowski* /forum/post/19229557
> 
> 
> After much thought and research I just pulled the trigger on the Panasonic DMP-BD85K. I based my decision mainly on my experience with previous Panasonics DMP-10AK and DMP-BD55. Those two units performed flawlessly and had great PQ and up-conversion. The only other Blu-ray player I have owned is a Samsung BD-P1500 which had all kinds of glitches and sounded like a garbage disposal when you started it up.
> 
> 
> I wish that Oppo had streaming in their players. I would have gone that direction if they had. I also wanted to be able to stream Vudu and I am holding out that Panasonic will eventually add it. For now I will continue to use my Vudu box for HDX 1080P rentals.
> 
> 
> I can now eliminate one box from my HT rack and from everything I have heard the DMP-BD85K loads much quicker. I am sure I will be very happy with my choice.




Im close to the same decision. I have been going back and forth on this and am trying to close the decision out soon. Below are the choices I am on:


1. Panasonic DMP-BD85K (price and network)

2. Denon 2010ci (pq/aq, style)

3. Oppo 83 (pq, aq, load speed, but not price)


Between those three advise would be awesome. In order of importance (things have changed as I have read more) for me are as follows:

1. Price

2. Picture Quality

3. Audio Quality via optical (but upgrading to HDMI sooner than later)

4. Load speeds

5. Style (yup, I like things to look good)

6. Network ability (youtube, etc...netflix is hooked up via xbox360)


My TV is 60" Kuro 141fd


This is the hardest decision I have ever had to make regarding home theater gear...holy moly!


----------



## Jacob305

I have the oppo and the 85 player. the oppo does not have netflx or streaming, but its the better player.


Jacob


----------



## chuckv64

I would go with the 85. I have seen both & the quality of the oppo is not that much better to justify the difference in price.


----------



## Jacob305

are you sure about that chuck?


you are totally wrong about it.


Jacob


----------



## TNO821

I've been a long time supporter of Panasonic, but the Sony BDP-S570 is the best Blu-ray player I've used (I've owned a lot of BD players). It is crazy fast at loading and has a good UI. It's Netflix is quite a bit better than any other unit I've used (I never have to wait for buffering...though it would be nice to be able to search).


I also love the fact that I can download a free app to my iPhone and use it to control the Sony. It makes searching YouTube way faster than fumbling with their remote.


----------



## chuckv64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/19230355
> 
> 
> are you sure about that chuck?
> 
> 
> you are totally wrong about it.
> 
> 
> Jacob



The oppo is the better player but not by enough to be almost double the price. So yes I'm sure.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/19230355
> 
> 
> are you sure about that chuck?
> 
> 
> you are totally wrong about it.
> 
> 
> Jacob



I concur with Chuck. Which of the features listed is the Oppo so much better at that it's worth twice the price?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mohillian* /forum/post/19229662
> 
> 
> Between those three advise would be awesome. In order of importance (things have changed as I have read more) for me are as follows:
> 
> 1. Price
> 
> 2. Picture Quality
> 
> 3. Audio Quality via optical (but upgrading to HDMI sooner than later)
> 
> 4. Load speeds
> 
> 5. Style (yup, I like things to look good)
> 
> 6. Network ability (youtube, etc...netflix is hooked up via xbox360)



Price? Panny

PQ? They're equal

Audio via optical? Equal

Load Speed? Oppo

Style? Oppo

Networking? Panny


----------



## eyeballer

Hi guys,


Loving the info in this thread, however I'm looking for a player that excels in streaming, expecially pandora or other music services. I have an HTPC, but I'd like to be able to run pandora (or similar) without having the TV on. Do the displays on the players provide enough info to do this? Fast load times of course are preferred but as I said, streaming services will probably be the main use. Wired or wireless is fine.


Set up is: LG 55LH90 and Onkyo 608 (5.1).


Thanks


----------



## Anthony1

I'm hoping for a recommendation.



Here is my situation. I was planning on using the PS3 as a 3D Blu Ray player. Then, I find out that if I use the PS3 for 3D Blu Rays, I get the 3D, but I don't get lossless audio at the same time. I've got a nice sound setup, and my receiver can do lossless, so I'm thinking I should just get a standalone. Thing is, I wasn't ever thinking I was going to need to go this route, and I don't really want to have to spend a bunch of cash on this.


Are there any cheapo 3D compatible blu ray players that will fit the bill? I'm going to have to use a HDMI repeater with it, because my AVR isn't 3D compliant. I know that one Panasonic player has two hdmi outputs, but isn't it like $400 or something? I'm trying to spend more like $180. I think monoprice sells a hdmi repeater that would probably work for like $65 shipped. I'm going to need one of those anyways for use with the PS3 and 3D PS3 games with lossless sound like Wipeout HD and Super Stardust HD.


----------



## Jacob305

Panasonic 85 does have netflix and its cool. but the bdlive does not work on the Panasonic 85 unlike the oppo where is does work.


Jacob


----------



## TNHNDYMAN

Although I sure some people may enjoy the added content that BDLIVE may provide on some discs, I don't recall seeing many (if any) posts where it was a priority in the decision making process of which BD player to buy; however, even a quick glance through the posts will show that streaming is a highly demanded function for a large number of consumers trying to find a machine that has the best combo of features versus performance for an affordable price.


----------



## Jacob305

I just wanted to point out the problem that the panasonic player has. it would get a higher rating if the bdlive worked. I prefer the easy use with the oppo player. also that I can change things during the movie with the setup menu. also change the subtitle level as well.

the oppo is also faster as a player then the panasonic.


Jacob


----------



## mdavej

BD live works fine on the 85. The only problem is you have to wait a few minutes after boot up before it's available. I'd classify that more as a operational quirk than a something that doesn't work at all. Or are you saying there's a particular title it won't work with at all?


----------



## Jacob305

unlike other players.. where you can load up one bd live title after another. the bd live quit after you eject the first title. then it wont play others bdlive titles. i have to eject the title again to get it to work. which is a pain when you have to wait a while on the panasonic.


Jacob


----------



## glangford

For those who want an Oppo, but want streaming. Look in the players forum. Oppo announced a new BDP-93, complete with wireless streaming.


I'm on the fence about Oppo being worth more than 2x the price of the panasonic and I also have both. A big factor for me was DVD upconversion having a large library. The oppo is king in that regard. The BDP-85 is pretty darn good as well. Oppo is indeed the better player, but worth more than 2x? I doubt it.


For now I'll keep my two player solution of the BDP-85 for netflix and the Oppo for BD/DVD/SACD/CD playback. Occasionally we watch a a movie through the panny when we don't want to fire up the reciever.


----------



## dgolombowski

Great they announce it two days after I picked up the BDP-85!


----------



## neomulemi6

Can anybody recommend a good Blu-Ray player that can play Divx files, and also play them from a USB external drive? These are my only requirements, but I would would prefer something under $200.


Thanks.


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neomulemi6* /forum/post/19233841
> 
> 
> Can anybody recommend a good Blu-Ray player that can play Divx files, and also play them from a USB external drive? These are my only requirements, but I would would prefer something under $200.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Not directly what you wanted but I am planing on getting a device for this and the panny 65 for blu ray and streaming. Total cost will be around 215 and get the best of all worlds without compromising on hard drive playback or stability.


----------



## glangford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgolombowski* /forum/post/19233543
> 
> 
> Great they announce it two days after I picked up the BDP-85!



I wouldn't worry much about it. The BDP-85 is a fine player for way less than half the price. Had I bought it first, I'd probably never have thought about buying the Oppo.


----------



## neomulemi6

I made the mistake of purchasing a Panasonic BD605K, only to find that it neither plays videos from the USB port, or play DivX files at all. I'm not sure if the BD60 is any different, I can't seem to find any concrete info on this.


----------



## chuckv64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neomulemi6* /forum/post/19234413
> 
> 
> I made the mistake of purchasing a Panasonic BD605K, only to find that it neither plays videos from the USB port, or play DivX files at all. I'm not sure if the BD60 is any different, I can't seem to find any concrete info on this.



No the 60 will not play those files. Neither will the bd65. To play divx or avi files you will have to step up to the bd85.


----------



## dgolombowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glangford* /forum/post/19234244
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry much about it. The BDP-85 is a fine player for way less than half the price. Had I bought it first, I'd probably never have thought about buying the Oppo.



My ultimate goal is to have a Blu-ray player that streams both Netflix and Vudu which I use quite a bit. Panasonic has been slow to add partners and I am hoping Oppo would be more likely to add Vudu as a streaming partner.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neomulemi6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I made the mistake of purchasing a Panasonic BD605K, only to find that it neither plays videos from the USB port, or play DivX files at all. I'm not sure if the BD60 is any different, I can't seem to find any concrete info on this.



The 605 is the warehouse version of the 60. The only difference is that the 605 comes with a HDMI cable.


----------



## neomulemi6

So the BD85 can play divx files both from DVD and USB, and is the best way to go?


----------



## Chuck_IV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgolombowski* /forum/post/19234891
> 
> 
> My ultimate goal is to have a Blu-ray player that streams both Netflix and Vudu which I use quite a bit. Panasonic has been slow to add partners and I am hoping Oppo would be more likely to add Vudu as a streaming partner.



VuDu is VERY nice, I will say that. It's unfortunate they aren't on more players. I think only LG has them on their players right now(I dunno about TV offerings).


I just went thru some players to finally find what I think is the keeper. Since this will be my 3rd player(PS3 and LG BD390 also) and also for the bedroom, I was concentrating more on what streaming content was available for each, as well as a lower price.


I started with the LG BD550. NICE interface and it had VuDu(which I love) and few other offering. However, since I already hae the LG BD390, the streaming content was basically duplicated. The only thing missing on the LG390, that I would use is Pandora. So I decided to try the Panny DMR-BD65 which is also nice, although it's interface is a bit clunkier. It did have some nice streaming content, including Amazon, but no VuDu. It did have Twitter and FOX Sports coming soon too.


I then read up on the Sonys and their streaming content. So I tried the BDP-S470(since it was only $20 more than the low end S370 and does include 3D for down the road). I can say, it definitely has the most streaming content of any of the players I have tried, although again, it lacks VuDu. It does have a lot more things that I would actually use tho in Amazon, YouTube, Flixster(I love them) and some propietary content which is nice too. I will say tho that I don't really care for their interface beyond the X Bar. They stick to the same interface for all their content, so while it works well for some content, it's horrible for others. It makes things like YouTube searches clunky as heck. Nowhere near the effectiveness of the LG.


Anyway, I think I will be sticking with the Sony, even with it's shortcomings, since I am more interested in the streaming content this time around.


----------



## chuckv64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neomulemi6* /forum/post/19235936
> 
> 
> So the BD85 can play divx files both from DVD and USB, and is the best way to go?



Yes the bd85 will handle those files . Almost every manufacturer makes units that play divx but for the price & quality the 85 is a good choice.


----------



## Tyrindor

I need a blu-ray player that is under $150, and has netflix streaming capabilities.


I prefer Amazon, since I have the prime service. But will go to other sites as long as its under $150 shipped.


What is the best option?


----------



## _Dex_

Thanks to all of those who have posted some great information in this forum. I was hoping to use it to make this decision without needing to post, but in the end I was just wasn't able to retain and organize enough of the information given to me.


As most others in this thread, I am looking to buy a Blu-Ray Player. It will be connected via HDMI to my 60" TV that I sit roughly 11 feet away from. My budget is $350.


I initially had picture quality, audio quality and DVD upscaling as my only priorities. My budget put the Oppo BDP-83 out of reach and the Oppo BDP-80 is now discontinued. That left me looking at the Denon DBP2010CI. However, after enough reading, it seems that for my setup any player will give me great quality in each of these three priorities.


That causes me to now prioritize on speed instead. Since I might be paying a good amount for that speed, I would like it to include Netflix streaming. Netflix is not necessary though; I have two other devices connected to my TV that do that already, but those may get removed or consolidated someday.


Speed removed the Denon DBP2010CI from the list. The Panasonic DMP-BD85K and Samsung BD-C6900 seem to come recommended, but they aren't on the Winston Reviews page so I don't know what their speed is. The Samsung BD-C6900 has 3D support that I don't need and I have also picked up on a general negative impression of Samsung's service and support. There were a few other players suggested in this thread, but I couldn't always tell if they were relevant to me. Also, when most of those players were recommended, it was for budgets a little lower than mine.


Was the conclusion of picture quality not mattering correct? If not, please give some advice of a player for my budget. Would the Denon DBP2010CI be best?

If the conclusion was correct, are the Panasonic DMP-BD85K and Samsung BD-C6900 still my best options for speed and Netflix support or is there something better out there for a little more?


Thanks in advanced for the personalized advice.

-Dex


----------



## Jacob305

it has been annooucnced that the oppo 93 will have netflix. its coming out in 4-7 month. there is a thread with the info. if you cannt wait then go with the panasonic. I would wait. it will be worth it. I own the 83 and its a fine player. speedwise, the oppo is faster then the panasonic.


Jacob


----------



## _Dex_




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/19251270
> 
> 
> it has been annooucnced that the oppo 93 will have netflix. its coming out in 4-7 month. there is a thread with the info. if you cannt wait then go with the panasonic. I would wait. it will be worth it. I own the 83 and its a fine player. speedwise, the oppo is faster then the panasonic.
> 
> 
> Jacob



I read that but I'm assuming it will be at the same price point as the 83 (and the thread seems to think so also), which is above my budget. It would be perfect otherwise. It would have speed, quality and streaming. Sigh.









-Dex


----------



## Jacob305

can you save up?


Jacob


----------



## goonstopher

I got no problem with anyone recommending the oppo, never had one but I am sure it is great but this poster does recommend it in nearly every post he writes. He is clearly a very happy owner but please do your own research. From mine I knew the Oppo did not make any sense for the additional cost. It is almost 3 times the price of the panasonic for what is arguably marginal better upconversion, faster speed and SACD support. As with all things in audio, the final improvements in performance cost fat more than the first 90-95% and it is up to you to decide where to invest your money in these tight economic times.


----------



## Jacob305

there are alot of reasons for the oppo being better.


1) can change stuff during the movie (with setup)

2) can change the subtitle level.

3) the best customer service anywhere.


3 good reasons to consider the player. it also has a very nice ease to it when using the player.


perhaps if you had own one.. then you would understand. like me and many others are happy with the player.


Jacob


----------



## _Dex_

I would rather not save up any longer. I have been putting this purchase off for 6 months already (only partly due to cost though). I also am not sure I want to pay that much even if I have the money. Thanks though.

-Dex


----------



## Jacob305

I understand that.

you remember how some people say things like how great a movie is or certain things. you are not sure.. until you see it yourself.. then you are a believer? that is what happened with me. I went through some blu ray players like Panasonic, sony and insignia.. was not happy with any of them.


Jacob


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacob305* /forum/post/19252306
> 
> 
> there are alot of reasons for the oppo being better.



for you.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/19252340
> 
> 
> I went through some blu ray players like Panasonic, sony and insignia.. was not happy with any of them.



And others have had an Oppo and still can't justify the price of the current models for the vast majority of users.


----------



## Jacob305

there is a whole big thread about the 83 player that back up my story.


Jacob


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/19252392
> 
> 
> there is a whole big thread about the 83 player that back up my story.
> 
> 
> Jacob



Yes, some of us participated when that thread started and when the beta/eap was going on. Still, unless you need a universal player, there's very few reasons to get the Oppo. Nobody's going to knock the Oppo, but it's largely a niche player and is not necessary for most people (including those on this site).


You like yours, we get it. You don't need to continually come in the thread and suggest the Oppo to every single person regardless of what their needs are.


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/19252306
> 
> 
> there are alot of reasons for the oppo being better.
> 
> 
> 1) can change stuff during the movie (with setup)
> 
> 2) can change the subtitle level.
> 
> 3) the best customer service anywhere.
> 
> 
> 3 good reasons to consider the player. it also has a very nice ease to it when using the player.
> 
> 
> perhaps if you had own one.. then you would understand. like me and many others are happy with the player.
> 
> 
> Jacob



Those are NOT good reasons... Really I mean setup and subtitles... Thats grasping at straws. You seriously look like someone being paid by oppo. I know you are not but it sure looks fishy.


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *_Dex_* /forum/post/19252314
> 
> 
> I would rather not save up any longer. I have been putting this purchase off for 6 months already (only partly due to cost though). I also am not sure I want to pay that much even if I have the money. Thanks though.
> 
> -Dex



Hi Dex,


If you'd like another opinion......and you know what they say about opinions, right? They're like A#!holes, everyone's got one.










For your needs, you actually have quite a few good options. Panny, Sammy, Sony and LG all offer current models that are quite speedy. If it were me, I'd choose from the Panny 85, Sammy 6900, Sony 470 or 570 and the LG 570. I would further reduce my choices by the streaming apps that each player offers aside from Netflix, like Pandora, Vudu etc. Or maybe, DLNA compliancy.


In addition, I would take into consideration, each manufacturer's warranty. Both Panny and Sony offer 1 yr on both parts & labor, while Sammy and LG offer 1 yr parts but only 90 days labor.


If you want to take it a step further, the Panny 85 and Sammy 6900 are known to have excellent DVD upconversion. I can't speak for the Panny but I did have a Sammy 6900 for awhile and I thought the upconversion was excellent. Of course, keep in mind that the size of your display will greatly affect whether you even notice much of a difference.


I believe any one of these players will satisfy your needs without breaking the bank. Btw, I'm not a proponent of spending more than $200-300 on ANY BD player from ANY manufacturer. Matter of fact, my sweet spot is between $150-200 bucks.


Mike T


----------



## Jacob305

it saves time when you have to stop the movie and go into setup menu and then go back to the movie and reload.

so sue me if I like oppo better the other players. and no I am not getting paid by oppo. I guess I should consider that a comament for your statement on that.


panasonic 85 has the problem with bdlive. that is the reason for the low rating (a least with me) no belive problems with either the oppo or the ps3. its however better then the sony and the insignia. but its not saying much. unlike dvd players where you can buy a cheap player and it works.. cheap blu ray player are not there yet. they are cheap and worthless. you get what you pay for. sony had problems with the netflix.. I got better fast connection with my ps3 and roku then the sony. panasonic was better with the netflix. insignia had problems with netflix (no sound) and also some angle button problems with star trek blu ray tv series.


maybe I am wrong about the price. some people cannt afford those nice things. sorry about that. not everyone can afford stuff. I cannt afford a 3D set. I dont think I am missing much at the moment. we all have some limits.


Jacob


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/19252768
> 
> 
> maybe I am wrong about the price. some people cannt afford those nice things. sorry about that. not everyone can afford stuff. I cannt afford a 3D set. I dont think I am missing much at the moment. we all have some limits.



It's usually not about how much people can afford. People with money generally spend it wisely. People without generally don't. For most people, the Oppo is not a wise purchase (although for some it is). The reason I can afford just about anything I want is because I buy things that offer value. Unless you need a universal player, the Oppo has no value.


As to your cheap BD player comment, my JVC worked flawlessly for over a year (gave it to my brother) with everything I threw at it. Cost? $130. Likewise, my Panny 35 and 60 have each worked flawlessly as well since I've owned them (almost 2 years on the 35, 9 months on the 60), and they were each under $200. I haven't had a disc yet on any of the three that wouldn't play and all three have done everything I bought them for. And those 3 together don't cost what the Oppo does.


----------



## Jacob305

try playing the first alien movie from the 9 disc set in DTS. both theatre and directors cut on the two panasonic players. let me know if they play?


Jacob


----------



## Stew4msu

I sold that set a long time ago in anticipation of the Blu Ray (as I did with most of my DVD's). I fear you still don't understand the point Jacob. Wolverine wouldn't play on the Oppo with BD Live on either, but yet it played perfectly on almost every other player. That's not the point either.


----------



## chuckv64

I own about 10 different players ( I am in the electronics field & its related to my business, I'm not a crazy fanatic) including the oppo 83. It is a great player but I rarely recommend it unless someone has a specific need for that player. The price is just too high. Most of the players look great & it usually comes down to what formats you want them to play & internet & streaming capabilities. For the price & what it does the panasonic bd85 is a nice player. Sure some players will do a better job on a 10 year old dvd but are you going to base a decision on that. Sometimes you can overthink it. If it has the features you want the name brand players are almost all good (that does not include insignias which are crap). Hell even my samsungs have been great & on some discs the picture looks better than on a pioneer elite. Lots of money does not always mean its that much better. You pay for the name.


----------



## Jacob305

wolverine worked fine for me.


Jacob


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chuckv64* /forum/post/19253238
> 
> 
> ... Sure some players will do a better job on a 10 year old dvd but are you going to base a decision on that. Sometimes you can overthink it. If it has the features you want the name brand players are almost all good (that does not include insignias which are crap).



Good advice. But I wouldn't dismiss Insignia so easily. They still have the best Netflix interface of any player I've seen and are the only sub $100 players that can play mkv, mts, xvid avi, etc. Also remember that the Oppo and Insignia have exactly the same disk drive inside. Since bits are bits, blu-ray AQ and PQ are the same in the Insignia as in players costing several times more. I've owned many players as well (nearly every brand). I still use my Insignias regularly.


EDIT: Error correction. I said divx, but I meant xvid. Insignia can't do divx.


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19253778
> 
> 
> Good advice. But I wouldn't dismiss Insignia so easily. They still have the best Netflix interface of any player I've seen and are the only sub $100 players that can play mkv, mts, divx avi, etc. Also remember that the Oppo and Insignia have exactly the same disk drive inside. Since bits are bits, blu-ray AQ and PQ are the same in the Insignia as in players costing several times more. I've owned many players as well (nearly every brand). I still use my Insignias regularly.



Great add more players for me to have to read about ha


----------



## chuckv64

I was probably being too hard on the insignias mdavej. In my experience they arent made to go the long haul like some of the other brands. But you further illustrated my point that the difference between many of these players is not nearly as great as the price difference.


----------



## _Dex_




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike-tee* /forum/post/19252607
> 
> 
> Hi Dex,
> 
> 
> If you'd like another opinion......and you know what they say about opinions, right? They're like A#!holes, everyone's got one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For your needs, you actually have quite a few good options. Panny, Sammy, Sony and LG all offer current models that are quite speedy. If it were me, I'd choose from the Panny 85, Sammy 6900, Sony 470 or 570 and the LG 570. I would further reduce my choices by the streaming apps that each player offers aside from Netflix, like Pandora, Vudu etc. Or maybe, DLNA compliancy.
> 
> 
> In addition, I would take into consideration, each manufacturer's warranty. Both Panny and Sony offer 1 yr on both parts & labor, while Sammy and LG offer 1 yr parts but only 90 days labor.
> 
> 
> If you want to take it a step further, the Panny 85 and Sammy 6900 are known to have excellent DVD upconversion. I can't speak for the Panny but I did have a Sammy 6900 for awhile and I thought the upconversion was excellent. Of course, keep in mind that the size of your display will greatly affect whether you even notice much of a difference.
> 
> 
> I believe any one of these players will satisfy your needs without breaking the bank. Btw, I'm not a proponent of spending more than $200-300 on ANY BD player from ANY manufacturer. Matter of fact, my sweet spot is between $150-200 bucks.
> 
> 
> Mike T



This helped a lot. It is about the only advice I've got for a player in my budget. However, you give me too many choices! I need a good stat sheet for each of these to compare them. I don't even know if I have enough criteria.










Assuming the video and audio quality among them will be the same on my screen (60 inches, sitting roughly 11 feet away), that leaves me with just speed, Netflix and cost. Since these all support Netflix (relative ease of the interfaces would be nice) and are reported to be fast (relative speed would be nice to know though), I guess it just comes down to whichever is cheapest. Thanks for the help.

-Dex


----------



## Chuck_IV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *_Dex_* /forum/post/19254702
> 
> 
> This helped a lot. It is about the only advice I've got for a player in my budget. However, you give me too many choices! I need a good stat sheet for each of these to compare them. I don't even know if I have enough criteria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming the video and audio quality among them will be the same on my screen (60 inches, sitting roughly 11 feet away), that leaves me with just speed, Netflix and cost. Since these all support Netflix (relative ease of the interfaces would be nice) and are reported to be fast (relative speed would be nice to know though), I guess it just comes down to whichever is cheapest. Thanks for the help.
> 
> -Dex



Having now played with the Panny DMP-BD65, Sony BDP-S470 Samsung BC5500 and the LG BD550, if you want the "better" interface, then currently it is LG(however I have not tried the Insignia and I hear their interface is pretty good too). With the LG's you can search and add DVD's to your streaming list right from the player, however I did not make much use of the Netflix interface on the LG when I had it(I am looking for as much useable(to me) online content as I can find and LG didn't fit the bill for me) With the Sony, Samsung and Panny, you cannot. You must add them via the PC.


The Samsung and I believe the Panny(if I remember right) uses the standard interface that has been around a while. You get a large picture of the movie and can scroll horizontally thru you list.


The Sony uses small pictures of the movie but shows a multi row view of your list, so you get 20 or so on the screen at once. Some people don't like this because you can't see the graphics all that well, thus you have to highlight the movie to see what it is. I DON'T find this the case however. I have a 32" and I can see them well enough to discern the movie. I find Sony's interface better because you can see so many at once and don't have to scroll one by one to see your list, like the Samsung and Panny(My old LG BD390 is like this as well).


----------



## cracktight

my sony s550 just stopped working, after 1yr an 4 months, and really disappointed, now i am looking to replace it, my library is 80%dvd,20%BR, but i want a player that excels in dvd on my 60 inch lcd.


any suggestions


so disappointed, i had unplugged my s550 because i was going to florida for a month, i come back and just keep geting no disc, tried all troubleshooting possible.


----------



## Jacob305

if you are looking for a good netflix. I found the panasonic to be the best one. there is no favorite list or anything like that..it worked much better then the sony and insignia.


Jacob


----------



## bobinh2otown

Blu ray player help needed .


I been looking at combo player that plays blu rays/streams dlna and internet.


Well Ive looked at many models and it seems only a few brands have this .


Blu ray/dlna/netflix "not just instant que"


Thats the make or break feature we want. Netflix access without needing a computer to add videos to the que. "Like xbox360,ps3 etc"


Anyone have any offers of sugestions . All I came up with from help of a forum member here is lg,bd5xx series 570,590,580 the 550 doesnt have dlna.

thanks for any help.

bob d.


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chuck_IV* /forum/post/19255471
> 
> 
> Having now played with the Panny DMP-BD65, Sony BDP-S470 Samsung BC5500 and the LG BD550, if you want the "better" interface, then currently it is LG(however I have not tried the Insignia and I hear their interface is pretty good too). With the LG's you can search and add DVD's to your streaming list right from the player, however I did not make much use of the Netflix interface on the LG when I had it(I am looking for as much useable(to me) online content as I can find and LG didn't fit the bill for me) With the Sony, Samsung and Panny, you cannot. You must add them via the PC.
> 
> 
> The Samsung and I believe the Panny(if I remember right) uses the standard interface that has been around a while. You get a large picture of the movie and can scroll horizontally thru you list.
> 
> 
> The Sony uses small pictures of the movie but shows a multi row view of your list, so you get 20 or so on the screen at once. Some people don't like this because you can't see the graphics all that well, thus you have to highlight the movie to see what it is. I DON'T find this the case however. I have a 32" and I can see them well enough to discern the movie. I find Sony's interface better because you can see so many at once and don't have to scroll one by one to see your list, like the Samsung and Panny(My old LG BD390 is like this as well).



The reliability/lemon rate on LG's just seems to be unacceptable from what I have read. I always see Pannasonic consistently reviewed as the most fail safe all around and having the least quirks.


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *_Dex_* /forum/post/19254702
> 
> 
> This helped a lot. It is about the only advice I've got for a player in my budget. However, you give me too many choices! I need a good stat sheet for each of these to compare them. I don't even know if I have enough criteria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming the video and audio quality among them will be the same on my screen (60 inches, sitting roughly 11 feet away), that leaves me with just speed, Netflix and cost. Since these all support Netflix (relative ease of the interfaces would be nice) and are reported to be fast (relative speed would be nice to know though), I guess it just comes down to whichever is cheapest. Thanks for the help.
> 
> -Dex



Dex,


If you haven't done so already, check out these models at their respective manufacturer's website and grab whatever info you can get. Next, browse through each model's thread right here on AVS. With the AVS forum threads, you will find the Good, the Bad and the Ugly about each model.










Btw, don't overthink this stuff, within the next year or two, you'll probably be looking to update to another player.

















Take a look at this link: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=63 It doesn't have some current players but it's a good guideline for rating the players in various categories. Regarding speed, all of the players I mentioned in my original post would fall in the 9-10 rating. It's literally "splitting hairs" amongst them.


Mike T


----------



## _Dex_




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike-tee* /forum/post/19257346
> 
> 
> Dex,
> 
> 
> If you haven't done so already, check out these models at their respective manufacturer's website and grab whatever info you can get. Next, browse through each model's thread right here on AVS. With the AVS forum threads, you will find the Good, the Bad and the Ugly about each model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, don't overthink this stuff, within the next year or two, you'll probably be looking to update to another player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at this link: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=63 It doesn't have some current players but it's a good guideline for rating the players in various categories. Regarding speed, all of the players I mentioned in my original post would fall in the 9-10 rating. It's literally "splitting hairs" amongst them.
> 
> 
> Mike T



I looked at the manufacturer features list, but it is hard to get real information from them, let alone relative information. "Fast", "DVD Quality", etc is subjective.


I've spent a lot of time looking at that Winston's Reviews page, but as I pointed out in my original post and you have echoed, it doesn't contain a lot of the players suggested. Your comment on them rating in the 9-10 category is very nice to know though. If one of them was, say, an 8, I would probably drop that one since I have so little else to filter on. Knowing that they are all *that* close (even an eight is close but enough to make a decision on) is helpful. So was the LG quality comment by goonstopher, although it is an isolated case to me right now.


While I do plan on replacing this in maybe a couple of years, I will still be moving this to a second TV I already have (and would love to have a Blu-Ray player on now). As a result, I still want something of high standards so that it still works well then. I keep a lot of my electronics longer than I probably should, so I like to buy the best I can when I do. Besides that, right now I am just trying to get enough information to make a decision on. It doesn't even seem to be about weighing pros and cons right now, I don't think I have enough of either. There isn't much to over analyze right now.


I already spent some time looking through other players' threads. None of them were the ones I am deciding on now (as explained in my first post). It takes a lot of time to do that, so I have been avoiding it. It is really what I need to do though. A clif notes version is much preferred (which is what everyone who helps in this thread does a great job at).


Thank you for the input.

-Dex


----------



## Redskin

I currently have a Panasonic 35. I am looking for a low cost player with only two key features. DVD upconversion and BD playback picture quality. I don't really need streaming or a universal player. Just really looking for an upgrade in picture quality in upconverting DVDs. I might even be willing to look at used.


Thanks!

Greg


----------



## goonstopher

Dex read the reviews on amazon and compare the panny to the lg


----------



## _Dex_




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goonstopher* /forum/post/19258901
> 
> 
> Dex read the reviews on amazon and compare the panny to the lg



I started that but didn't get far. I quit for the same reasons as I did here: It was taking a lot of time to sift it all out. I've spent a good 7-8 hours on reading/research so far to get about as much out of it as those in this thread have given me in a total of half an hour (probably less than I've gotten here, since here I got a better recommendation of players to focus on).


I'll add the reviews to my list of reading material.

-Dex


----------



## Chuck_IV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goonstopher* /forum/post/19257317
> 
> 
> The reliability/lemon rate on LG's just seems to be unacceptable from what I have read. I always see Pannasonic consistently reviewed as the most fail safe all around and having the least quirks.




I don't know where the current LG models are in terms of reliability, but my BD390 is still going strong after close to a year and a half now.


For reference, after trying all those, I am sticking with the Sony BDP-S470. Since this is my 3rd BD player(PS3 and LG BD390 as well), I was focusing on online/streaming content and Sony seemed to have more things that interested me and that I would actually use. The one thing that turned me off about the Panasonics was the lack of any DLNA support at all. While the Sony currently DLNA support is BAD, at least there is some support and hope for better support as the firmware updates occur.


----------



## tim3320070

I have the Onkyo NR5007 with great video upconversion. I would love a player that has a source direct output to take advantage of the NR5007's chip but also offers streaming like Netflix, Vudu, etc.

What are my options as I don't see any at the moment?


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tim3320070* /forum/post/19265274
> 
> 
> I have the Onkyo NR5007 with great video upconversion. I would love a player that has a source direct output to take advantage of the NR5007's chip but also offers streaming like Netflix, Vudu, etc.
> 
> What are my options as I don't see any at the moment?



I don't think there are any *current* options that fit the bill. Seems that most manufacturer's have abandoned source direct, possibly because many of the newer players do a fairly good job of de-interlacing and/or upscaling DVD material.


If you can wait, I believe Denon, Marantz and Oppo's new models will offer this feature along with Netflix etc. streaming. Pioneer would have also been a good bet based on their past models. But since their current offerings with Netflix have taken on a "Sharpesque" interface without source direct, I don't know if their next models will include it or just keep the current interface.


If another member knows of any current players that support source direct and has Netflix streaming, they can pipe in.


Mike T


----------



## bobinh2otown

Ok, this is my second posting asking for help.


What other blu rays have dnla and also netflix/not just the instant que.



LG BD5XXX Series is the only one that uses netflix and has movies that are listed under catagories.


Exact same way as the 360,ps3 etc



Im not looking for a netflix player that only with a instant que.


please anyone..


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobinh2otown* /forum/post/19266504
> 
> 
> Ok, *this is my second posting* asking for help.
> 
> 
> What other blu rays have dnla and also netflix/not just the instant que.
> 
> 
> 
> LG BD5XXX Series is the only one that uses netflix and has movies that are listed under catagories.
> 
> 
> Exact same way as the 360,ps3 etc
> 
> 
> 
> Im not looking for a netflix player that only with a instant que.
> 
> 
> please anyone..



I think the lack of response to your first post, is due to the fact that there are no other current options. The only other player that has a better NF interface than just instant queue is the BB house brand, Insignia. However, I don't believe any of the Insignias are DLNA compliant.


Mike T


----------



## cowlickkid

What player currently has the best USB and SD card playback support? I like to play movie files from USB flash drives and SD cards.


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cowlickkid* /forum/post/19268587
> 
> 
> What player currently has the best USB and SD card playback support? I like to play movie files from USB flash drives and SD cards.



That would be Panasonic. The DMP-BD65 will support JPEG, MPEG2 and AVCHD from an SD card. It will support MP3, and JPEG from USB.


The step up models, DMP-BD85 and DMP-BDT300/350 will support the same and additionally support DIVX/DIVX HD on USB. *Edit: The newly released DMP-BDT100 will also support the same formats*.


Mike T


----------



## tienvg

Looking for a player that can handle AVI and MKV files. I currently have a WD HD media player and looking for another. However, I'm thinking about buying another blu-ray that has this feature. I saw that OPPO has it. Any other brand that has this feature also. Not looking to spend a fortune for one. Thanks..


----------



## cowlickkid

Thanks Mike T! Costco currently has the BD655 for $119. Would it be a good choice as a USB/SD player? I assume it is the same as the BD65 except that it is sold at Costco?


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cowlickkid* /forum/post/19275239
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike T! Costco currently has the BD655 for $119. Would it be a good choice as a USB/SD player? I assume it is the same as the BD65 except that it is sold at Costco?



Yes, it is the same player. Usually, the only difference is that Costco models have something "value added", like an included HDMI cable or lighted remote.


This would be a good choice if you don't need DIVX or you don't need 7.1 channel analog outs for an older non HDMI receiver.


Mike T


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike-tee* /forum/post/19266905
> 
> 
> I think the lack of response to your first post, is due to the fact that there are no other current options. The only other player that has a better NF interface than just instant queue is the BB house brand, Insignia. However, I don't believe any of the Insignias are DLNA compliant.
> 
> 
> Mike T



How is the load speed on these insignia players?


I am considering changing players and netflix interface and speed are all I care about


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goonstopher* /forum/post/19275297
> 
> 
> How is the load speed on these insignia players?
> 
> 
> I am considering changing players and netflix interface and speed are all I care about



I had an NS-WBRDVD about a year ago for a short time and just from memory, I'd say it's speed was fairly average compared to other players. I ended up exchanging it for an LG BD390. The LG has a very basic Netflix interface but I needed it's other streaming functions with my PC. If AVS member *mdavej* pops in, he can probably tell you more, he is Mr. Insignia.










Overall, I thought the Insignia was a pretty good player and I really did like the expanded NF interface. You could possibly check out the newly released Insignia NS-BRDVD4 at Best Buy, as it should offer improved speed over previous models. It looks like they are retailing pretty cheaply at $99 and I saw one open box for $50 at one local BB.

*Edit: Just finished reading some user reviews on the BB site for the BRDVD4 and it doesn't look pretty. Looks like this player may be a firmware update away from ready for prime time.*


Mike T


----------



## ncecc

Hi, i just bought a hdtv


i want a blu-ray player that is good, fast, affordable. i am using just for blu-ray movies only (no internet/comp/avi/etc all that other junk)


can anyone recommend me one? thanks


----------



## blowabs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncecc* /forum/post/19276810
> 
> 
> Hi, i just bought a hdtv
> 
> 
> i want a blu-ray player that is good, fast, affordable. i am using just for blu-ray movies only (no internet/comp/avi/etc all that other junk)
> 
> 
> can anyone recommend me one? thanks



DITTO,DITTO,DITTO.....

I don't want anything but the best chip for producing the best BD picture!

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blowabs* /forum/post/19278935
> 
> 
> ditto,ditto,ditto.....



oppo, oppo, oppo...


----------



## fubdap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westgate* /forum/post/19279534
> 
> 
> oppo, oppo, oppo...



Oppo is out of stock right now!


----------



## blowabs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fubdap* /forum/post/19279674
> 
> 
> Oppo is out of stock right now!



ok thanks....which oppo do you have the 80? or 83? ..and where? thx


----------



## fubdap

Check out their website

http://www.oppodigital.com 




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blowabs* /forum/post/19279717
> 
> 
> ok thanks....which oppo do you have the 80? or 83? ..and where? thx


----------



## blowabs

ok.....oppo out...now..........just ordered a Panny DMP85k...did i make the right move?


----------



## fubdap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blowabs* /forum/post/19280178
> 
> 
> ok.....oppo out...now..........just ordered a Panny DMP85k...did i make the right move?



Good choice!


----------



## blowabs

fd

thanks......now i get offline and relax a bit. (tho i am kinda lookin at a SonyBDP-S570 player- maybe not)

one last:

with the 85k .......will i see a diff going from a 9 yr old Onkyo TX787 (no HDMI) to a Pio 1020k Receiver? ..both in sound and video? thx again.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blowabs* /forum/post/19278935
> 
> 
> DITTO,DITTO,DITTO.....
> 
> I don't want anything but the best chip for producing the best BD picture!
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.



The Blu Ray picture is virtually the same on all of them. You don't need the Oppo. Any $100 player will do.


----------



## blowabs

Oh, oh...did you start somthin' here ...... ;-].....jokin.....thanks ....just ordered a Panny bdp85k!

(tho im'm thinkin bout a SonyBDP-S570?????)


----------



## blowabs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blowabs* /forum/post/19280263
> 
> 
> Oh, oh...did you start somthin' here ...... ;-].....jokin.....thanks ....just ordered a Panny bdp85k!
> 
> (tho im'm thinkin bout a SonyBDP-S570?????)



pokin' 'round and i see the Pan is the way to go........


----------



## digifiend

The wifey allowed me to pull the trigger on new equipment yesterday, I have the following pieces coming in this week:


Panny TC-P50G25 plasma

Yamaha RX-V667 receiver


I'm going to be in need of a blu-ray player, but am somewhat confused as to what would work well for me. The Yamaha can handle the upconversions (if I'm reading my specs properly) so the BR player wouldn't need to handle that.


In reading the specs and reviews for the display, I'm told that the Panny won't handle 1080p/24 properly, would that affect what kind of player would be appropriate? I'm upgrading from a 10 year old analog Sony Wega and DVD, so I'm not up to snuff on what will and won't work.


I almost pulled the trigger on the Panny DMP-BD65 at Costco today, but thought it would be better to check here first for suggestions. The DMP-BD85 seems to have better audio handling, is that correct?


As a sidenote, any advice on source material on how 1080p/24 and other 1080 modes work would be appreciated, I have 10 years of catching up to do.







(EDIT: NM, got it)


----------



## s44

At this point, pretty much any player will do the Blu-Ray and audio stuff for anyone with a modern AVR or prepro. Some sets are better at DVD upscaling than others (though I bet even that midrange Panny is better than your AVR), but at 50" who cares?


You should be looking at which if any secondary features you want, basically local media playback (DLNA) and various streaming services (Netflix, Hulu plus, etc.).


----------



## dja2k

I sold my PS3 Slim which was mainly used as a Blu-ray player since most gaming is done on XBOX 360 because of XBOX Live. I am looking into getting a blu-ray player to replace the PS3 but I don't want to spend over $200 if possible. I was reading on the Panasonic DMP-BD85K which I read was fairly good. Can anyone recommend a good blu-ray player under $200.00. The player will be mainly used to play the occasional blu-ray movie. The rest of the time, I am using Netflix off the Xbox 360 .


Oh and my system is a Samsung 56" DLP (FOR NOW),an Onkyo 608 Receiver with an Accoustech 7.2 Speaker System. The blu-ray player will connect using HDMI straight to the receiver. Thanks!


dja2k


----------



## mdavej

No need to waste money on the 85 if you're only using it for blu-ray. May as well go for the 65 or even the 45 if you're not using it for netflix.


I don't get why people seek out "the best" player when they have no intention of ever using the advanced features they're paying dearly for.


----------



## dja2k

So would it be better going with Panasonic DMP-BD65 vs DMP-BD45 since they are both the same price?


dja2k


----------



## Jacob305

the panasonic 85 has a few extra features that the 65 does not have.. including improved PQ. there is a review at bigpicture about it.


Jacob


----------



## mdavej

The best bang for the buck is the 65. But if you can find a deal, the 45 does everything you need. I got my 65 for $88 a while back and have been very happy with it.


Check out the review above for differences. The PQ differences apply mainly to DVDs. The review says differences in HD material are "subtle". If subtle is worth $100 to you, then go for the 85. If you ask me, perfect digital sources don't need any enhancements or filters, so I view most of the 85's extra features as gimmicks. But to each his own.


----------



## Jacob305

here is the review for the 85 player.


Jacob

http://www.bigpicturebigsound.com/Pa...y-Player.shtml


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/19287670
> 
> 
> including improved PQ.



in upconversion of SD content, and the 65 (and 45) still do a good job.


----------



## fubdap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/19287670
> 
> 
> the panasonic 85 has a few extra features that the 65 does not have.. including improved PQ. there is a review at bigpicture about it.
> 
> 
> Jacob



Below is a comment from someone in the Amazon discusssion section about the differences between 85 and 65:


"The BD85 has an improved chroma processor (improves DVD upconversion and Blu-ray playback), enhanced audio features (Jitter Purifier), a multi-channel analog output with higher quality parts, and a more rigid (heavier) overall construction with isolating feet. There's also a useful Playback Information Window you can access on the BD85 which shows you things like the codecs and bitrates on the disc itself, as well as its video output (e.g., 4:2:2 or 4:4:4). The BD85 is basically an audiophile/videophile version of the BD65, plus WiFi."


----------



## RhoXS

Although we have a couple of 52" W series Sony TVs and excellent sound systems, we do not have a Blu-Ray player. My wife and I just have not felt an HD movie, as compared to standard upconverted DVD quality from our Denon DVD players, justified the cost of a Blu-Ray player. Two things happened to change this opinion. Most important, the price of players has dropped considerably. Second, I recently had the pleasure of watching Avatar in HD in someone's dedicated home theater that probably cost more than my entire home. I certainly cannot reproduce his truly incredible theater but I can come close enough to now want HD playback capability.


My priorities are as follows:


1 - Prefer to spend less than $200 but will spend up to $250 if overwhelming reason to do so.

2 - Standard DVD playback quality. This is most important, almost to the exclusion of everything else.

3 - HDMI & independent digital audio out (Coax or optical) are must haves

3 - Machine quality and usability

4 - Internet related features are no more important to us than just nice to have.


I am assuming HD playback quality will be similar to all models, but if not, this is extremely important.


I have been reading this forum but most discussions are about internet related features and only few comments are made about picture quality so I have not been able to focus any particular machine. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dja2k* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So would it be better going with Panasonic DMP-BD65 vs DMP-BD45 since they are both the same price?
> 
> 
> dja2k



For video and audio the 65 and 45 are identical. The problem with the 45 is that it is usually sells for the same or higher price than the 65 even with fewer features.


----------



## dja2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fubdap* /forum/post/19288355
> 
> 
> Below is a comment from someone in the Amazon discusssion section about the differences between 85 and 65:
> 
> 
> "The BD85 has an improved chroma processor (improves DVD upconversion and Blu-ray playback), enhanced audio features (Jitter Purifier), a multi-channel analog output with higher quality parts, and a more rigid (heavier) overall construction with isolating feet. There's also a useful Playback Information Window you can access on the BD85 which shows you things like the codecs and bitrates on the disc itself, as well as its video output (e.g., 4:2:2 or 4:4:4). The BD85 is basically an audiophile/videophile version of the BD65, plus WiFi."



So with that the 85 is better than 65/45. Amazon has the 85 fairly priced compared to the competition.


dja2k


----------



## mdavej

I don't understand where this is going. Of course the 85 is better. The question is are the differences worth double the price to you? I'm sure panasonic hopes so.


----------



## dja2k

I merely said that cause someone else replied saying why would someone choose 85 over 65 if we weren't going to use all the bells and whistles. What do you mean double the price if the 65 is $120 at the moment and the 85 is around $180.


I just went for the 85 and got it from Amazon.


dja2k


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dja2k* /forum/post/19289326
> 
> 
> I merely said that cause someone else replied saying why would someone choose 85 over 65 if we weren't going to use all the bells and whistles. What do you mean double the price if the 65 is $120 at the moment and the 85 is around $180.
> 
> 
> I just went for the 85 and got it from Amazon.
> 
> 
> dja2k



My 65 was under $90 (on sale), hence double. But I understand what you're saying now.


----------



## Ned Racine

Any help you all could give to help me decide would be appreciated. I have read some and I guess their are concerns with the Sammy reliability. The LG hard drive is a nice feature but its not nescesary. Thanks


----------



## retroeric

Hi everyone, I need a new Blu-ray player for under $200.


I do *not* need wifi enabled or any streaming capabilities (although I am assuming most of the newer players come with it).


I really don't need any extra features.


My main needs are Blu-ray picture/sound quality, load time, and quality upconversion.


This will be projected with a new Epson 8350. Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## Hemipower

Hello all, I have been reading and I see no mention of older players and for good reason. But my question is, I picked up a pioneer bdp-320 at BB last night for $99 and I am wondering how the picture quality compares to say the panasonic 65. I don't really care about dvd up conversion and Netflix would be nice. But mainly I care about picture quality at under $150. I have seen a pioneer 51fd and I thought the picture was outstanding on a friends set. I already own a ps3 but I hate having to move it around from my main set (61" samsung dlp) and my bedrooms samsung led 32" 5000 series and Lg 32" d450 (I really can't stand 120hz sets). I know the bdp320 is comparable to the 51fd in pq but I would like to know how the panasonic or even the sony, samsungs compare.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hemipower* /forum/post/19297363
> 
> 
> Hello all, I have been reading and I see no mention of older players and for good reason. But my question is, I picked up a pioneer bdp-320 at BB last night for $99 and I am wondering how the picture quality compares to say the panasonic 65. I don't really care about dvd up conversion and Netflix would be nice. But mainly I care about picture quality at under $150. I have seen a pioneer 51fd and I thought the picture was outstanding on a friends set. I already own a ps3 but I hate having to move it around from my main set (61" samsung dlp) and my bedrooms samsung led 32" 5000 series and Lg 32" d450 (I really can't stand 120hz sets). I know the bdp320 is comparable to the 51fd in pq but I would like to know how the panasonic or even the sony, samsungs compare.



If BR is all you care about, the general forum consensus is that all BR players produce very similar images from film-based BR titles, which is the vast majority. DVD performance is more variable, as is that of video-based titles like some concerts.


-Bill


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hemipower* /forum/post/19297363
> 
> 
> Hello all, I have been reading and I see no mention of older players and for good reason. But my question is, I picked up a pioneer bdp-320 at BB last night for $99 and I am wondering how the picture quality compares to say the panasonic 65. I don't really care about dvd up conversion and Netflix would be nice. But mainly I care about picture quality at under $150. I have seen a pioneer 51fd and I thought the picture was outstanding on a friends set. I already own a ps3 but I hate having to move it around from my main set (61" samsung dlp) and my bedrooms samsung led 32" 5000 series and Lg 32" d450 (I really can't stand 120hz sets). I know the bdp320 is comparable to the 51fd in pq but I would like to know how the panasonic or even the sony, samsungs compare.



Check out the Winston review here. You can use the Panny 60 for comparison to the 320 as the 60 has the same video hardware as the 65. For Blu-ray I wouldn't expect any difference.
http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=63


----------



## Derko

Does the Samsung BD-P2500 support SACD?


----------



## Hemipower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/19297472
> 
> 
> If BR is all you care about, the general forum consensus is that all BR players produce very similar images from film-based BR titles, which is the vast majority. DVD performance is more variable, as is that of video-based titles like some concerts.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thank you for the reply! I guess if they all have pretty much the same bd quality my next question would be, is there any player under $150 closer to $100 that has wifi built in, netflix, pandora, and can play mkv., divx, xvid etc. I saw the samsung c5500 does this but is not wifi unless you buy an extra dongle. BB currently has it for $99 refurbished. Will this be a better buy?


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derko* /forum/post/19297549
> 
> 
> Does the Samsung BD-P2500 support SACD?



NOPE OPPO BDP-93 will


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hemipower* /forum/post/19298797
> 
> 
> Thank you for the reply! I guess if they all have pretty much the same bd quality my next question would be, is there any player under $150 closer to $100 that has wifi built in, netflix, pandora, and can play mkv., divx, xvid etc. I saw the samsung c5500 does this but is not wifi unless you buy an extra dongle. BB currently has it for $99 refurbished. Will this be a better buy?



You can find the panny 85 for close to 160 but built in wifi in a good player with all those features is hard to find for under 150


----------



## retroeric

Can someone respond to post #10124? Thanks.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *retroeric* /forum/post/19300046
> 
> 
> Can someone respond to post #10124? Thanks.



Start with Winston's pages: http://winstonsreviews.com/ 


-Bill


----------



## retroeric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/19300119
> 
> 
> Start with Winston's pages: http://winstonsreviews.com/
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thank you


----------



## cpmorganesq

I'm looking for recommendations for a blu-ray player that can also decode SACD discs. For several years I've been using a Sony NS999ES standard DVD player to play my SACD discs. It decodes the SACD channels, and the audio quality is very good. Would I get better quality with one of the blu ray players that can handle SACDs, or should I hold onto my Sony player to play them?


On a related topic, I'd like to take the toslink output from the blu ray player and plug it into into a simple decoding box that will give me the uncompressed blu ray audio channels, as well as the multichannel output from the SACDs. That way, I could avoid buying a separate media preamp/amp unit, since I already have two excellent preamps and amps for the front and rear channels, and a subwoofer amp.


Does anyone make such a decoder box? If so, how is the audio quality?


Thanks!


- Chris


----------



## RobertR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpmorganesq* /forum/post/19303834
> 
> 
> On a related topic, I'd like to take the toslink output from the blu ray player and plug it into into a simple decoding box that will give me the uncompressed blu ray audio channels, as well as the multichannel output from the SACDs.



What you're asking for is a technical impossibility. The Toslink output on Blu Ray players is incapable of carrying the uncompressed audio signal from BR or SACD discs. Use the analog outputs from the BR player.


----------



## tbergman

My old tv, a toshiba tw56x81, had a tw2 mode that would vertically stretch a non anamorphic DVD to a viewable aspect ratio. My new samsung plasma does not. Is there a bluray player that will? Preferably 3d capable.

I know the quality will be awful but I still own a number of these.

Is there another way?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbergman* /forum/post/19306475
> 
> 
> My old tv, a toshiba tw56x81, had a tw2 mode that would vertically stretch a non anamorphic DVD to a viewable aspect ratio. My new samsung plasma does not. Is there a bluray player that will? Preferably 3d capable.
> 
> I know the quality will be awful but I still own a number of these.
> 
> Is there another way?



The OPPO players have a fullscreen zoom mode which is just right for 4:3 letterboxed DVDs.


Their 3D player, the BDP-93, has been seen at a trade show but not officially announced. Said to be "coming soon". They have mentioned November, but that's not a promise.


-Bill


----------



## wacki

Ok, newbie blu-ray question:


Lets pretend I never touch DVD's, SACDs ... etc. The only format I touch is blu-ray and I'm always using a HDMI connection to my home audio. In this scenario, what advantages does the Oppo really have over a decent blue ray player like the Samsung BD-C5500? What advantage does the oppo have over any HDMI player?



Link to samsung player:
http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product...Cat80&topnav=#


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wacki* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, newbie blu-ray question:
> 
> 
> Lets pretend I never touch DVD's, SACDs ... etc. The only format I touch is blu-ray and I'm always using a HDMI connection to my home audio. In this scenario, what advantages does the Oppo really have over a decent blue ray player like the Samsung BD-C5500? What advantage does the oppo have over any HDMI player?
> 
> 
> Link to samsung player:
> http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product...Cat80&topnav=#



Support!


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wacki* /forum/post/19310765
> 
> 
> Ok, newbie blu-ray question:
> 
> 
> Lets pretend I never touch DVD's, SACDs ... etc. The only format I touch is blu-ray and I'm always using a HDMI connection to my home audio. In this scenario, what advantages does the Oppo really have over a decent blue ray player like the Samsung BD-C5500? What advantage does the oppo have over any HDMI player?



See the FAQ: Is the Blu-ray picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player? 


-Bill


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wacki* /forum/post/19310765
> 
> 
> Ok, newbie blu-ray question:
> 
> 
> Lets pretend I never touch DVD's, SACDs ... etc. The only format I touch is blu-ray and I'm always using a HDMI connection to my home audio. In this scenario, what advantages does the Oppo really have over a decent blue ray player like the Samsung BD-C5500? What advantage does the oppo have over any HDMI player?



None, for movies.


Somewhat better de-interlacing, for concerts and other stuff in 1080i.


Better build quality, but frankly given the price multiple you could buy a new mass-market player every couple of years and still come out ahead.


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/19312314
> 
> 
> None, for movies.
> 
> 
> Somewhat better de-interlacing, for concerts and other stuff in 1080i.
> 
> 
> Better build quality, but frankly given the price multiple you could buy a new mass-market player every couple of years and still come out ahead.



Gotta agree.


I love the "sex appeal" or "cool factor" of the oppos and would have one if money was not a concern BUT blu ray is starting to transition more towards how DVD players were in the middle of their lifespan (after initial adoption but before upconverting because a major feature) in that more and more of them are becoming interchangeable. Within the next year or two I think the differences will be negligible until storage or htpc features become the norm


----------



## RhoXS

If considering a player at about a $200 cost ($250 max), what would be best to consider if standard DVD up-conversion quality is very important? Other features are only nice to have, video quality is the highest priority.


We want a Blu-ray player but most movies we watch are standard DVD on a Sony 52" W 3000 series.


----------



## fatuglyguy

Currently I'm using a Pio BDP-320 as my main BD player but i'm thinking about purchasing an open-box BDP-23FD to replace it with. i'm perfectly happy with my 320, but figured it would be a nice match for my elite receiver. barring the multichannel PQLS (which i won't benefit from with my VSX-21TXH) and the more 'hefty' construction quality, will i notice any difference between my 320 and the 23fd? thanks.


----------



## davidlem

In researching the Panasonic DMP-BD65, I came across a number of reports that it doesn't support the common Resume from Stop feature on DVDs. Is this true of BD playback as well? Can someone please confirm?


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davidlem* /forum/post/19318333
> 
> 
> In researching the Panasonic DMP-BD65, I came across a number of reports that it doesn't support the common Resume from Stop feature on DVDs. Is this true of BD playback as well? Can someone please confirm?



It does resume from stop on DVD's. For BD's, it depends on how it is authored.


For ALL blu-ray players, Non-Java BD's resume from stop. Java authored BD's have to have the feature programed. It wasn't until the last couple of months that studios started including the save paly position on their titles.


----------



## davidlem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/19318940
> 
> 
> It does resume from stop on DVD's. For BD's, it depends on how it is authored.
> 
> 
> For ALL blu-ray players, Non-Java BD's resume from stop. Java authored BD's have to have the feature programed. It wasn't until the last couple of months that studios started including the save paly position on their titles.



moxie, thank you for responding, that is great information. I knew I was going to have to come here to an informed group rather than listen to the wailing masses on the review sites. I think the '65 is what I need primarily for Netflix streaming.


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fatuglyguy* /forum/post/19317799
> 
> 
> Currently I'm using a Pio BDP-320 as my main BD player but i'm thinking about purchasing an open-box BDP-23FD to replace it with. i'm perfectly happy with my 320, but figured it would be a nice match for my elite receiver. barring the multichannel PQLS (which i won't benefit from with my VSX-21TXH) and the more 'hefty' construction quality, *will i notice any difference between my 320 and the 23fd*? thanks.



No! If you must have that cosmetic matchup of "elite" components, I would look to pay *$149 or less* for the 23FD. Especially open box. I've been seeing open box 320s between $80-90 and 23FDs between $129-149 at some of my local Best Buy locations.


Also, since the 23FD only weighs about 2-3 ounces more than the 320, IMO, I don't think there's really any significant quality difference in construction.


Mike T


----------



## musicmafia

I am finally ready to buy a BD player (about time, right?). I've read about 50 pages of posts here and am pretty much cross-eyed now LOL.


I am simply looking for best PQ, AQ and SD upconversion quality I can get in one box for


----------



## musicmafia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *musicmafia* /forum/post/19320597
> 
> 
> I am finally ready to buy a BD player (about time, right?). I've read about 50 pages of posts here and am pretty much cross-eyed now LOL.
> 
> 
> I am simply looking for best PQ, AQ and SD upconversion quality I can get in one box for


----------



## fatuglyguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike-tee* /forum/post/19319951
> 
> 
> No! If you must have that cosmetic matchup of "elite" components, I would look to pay *$149 or less* for the 23FD. Especially open box. I've been seeing open box 320s between $80-90 and 23FDs between $129-149 at some of my local Best Buy locations.
> 
> 
> Also, since the 23FD only weighs about 2-3 ounces more than the 320, IMO, I don't think there's really any significant quality difference in construction.
> 
> 
> Mike T




got it. paid $100


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fatuglyguy* /forum/post/19322412
> 
> 
> got it. paid $100



Good Deal! The Elite badge on an already top quality player is well worth the $100 bucks.










Mike T


----------



## itsout

I could really use some assistance in finding a good Blu-ray player.


I do not need all the bells and whistles. The main uses for the Blu-ray player will be DVD's and Blu-ray movies.


The most important features to me are as good quality *DVD upconversion* as possible, and also great Blu-ray quality.


3D, Wi-Fi, Internet features, etc. are not a must. If your recommendation also has those features, that would be fine, of course, but I am mostly looking for a solid quality Blu-ray player with great DVD upconversion and Blu-ray quality.


My budget is around $300 and I will be using it with a 46" Sony EX500 LCD and HDMI cables.


Thank you so much for any input and advice you can provide!


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *itsout* /forum/post/19324148
> 
> 
> I could really use some assistance in finding a good Blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> I do not need all the bells and whistles. The main uses for the Blu-ray player will be DVD's and Blu-ray movies.
> 
> 
> The most important features to me are as good quality *DVD upconversion* as possible, and also great Blu-ray quality.
> 
> 
> 3D, Wi-Fi, Internet features, etc. are not a must. If your recommendation also has those features, that would be fine, of course, but I am mostly looking for a solid quality Blu-ray player with great DVD upconversion and Blu-ray quality.
> 
> 
> My budget is around $300 and I will be using it with a 46" Sony EX500 LCD and HDMI cables.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for any input and advice you can provide!



Start with the DVD ranking column in Winston's table here: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=63 . He has detailed test results on another page.


-Bill


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *itsout* /forum/post/19324148
> 
> 
> I could really use some assistance in finding a good Blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> I do not need all the bells and whistles. The main uses for the Blu-ray player will be DVD's and Blu-ray movies.
> 
> 
> The most important features to me are as good quality *DVD upconversion* as possible, and also great Blu-ray quality.
> 
> 
> 3D, Wi-Fi, Internet features, etc. are not a must. If your recommendation also has those features, that would be fine, of course, but I am mostly looking for a solid quality Blu-ray player with great DVD upconversion and Blu-ray quality.
> 
> 
> My budget is around $300 and I will be using it with a 46" Sony EX500 LCD and HDMI cables.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for any input and advice you can provide!



For what you need, you can get a nice player for well under $300. For no bells and whistles, I would look into the Pioneer 320 or 23FD, Denon DBP-2010 or Sony BDP-S1000ES. They are last year's models and all offer excellent PQ for both DVD and BD. While these models have no streaming features such as Netflix etc., they are very solid players. If loading speed is a factor, the Sony is probably the quickest of the three and has built-in wi-fi as well for downloading firmware.


In addition, they are all being sold at clearance pricing at Best Buy and/or some online retailers. All 4 of these models can be found at bargain pricing in the range of $80-250.


If you're looking for a more current model that does offer streaming features along with terrific PQ for DVD/BD, I would look into the Panasonic DMP-BD85. This player can also be had for well under your budget.


Btw, keep in mind that BD PQ will be pretty much the same on just about any player. As for DVD upconversion, it may not be as noticeable on a display under 55".


Mike T


----------



## musicmafia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *musicmafia* /forum/post/19320597
> 
> 
> I am finally ready to buy a BD player (about time, right?). I've read about 50 pages of posts here and am pretty much cross-eyed now LOL.
> 
> 
> I am simply looking for best PQ, AQ and SD upconversion quality I can get in one box for


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *musicmafia* /forum/post/19325375
> 
> 
> any help, friends?



Any one of the players I listed in my above post will give you 5.1/7.1 analog outs for your Rotel. Of course, should you upgrade your receiver, they will also allow you to get lossless codecs through HDMI.


Mike T


----------



## itsout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike-tee* /forum/post/19324844
> 
> 
> For what you need, you can get a nice player for well under $300. For no bells and whistles, I would look into the Pioneer 320 or 23FD, Denon DBP-2010 or Sony BDP-S1000ES. They are last year's models and all offer excellent PQ for both DVD and BD. While these models have no streaming features such as Netflix etc., they are very solid players. If loading speed is a factor, the Sony is probably the quickest of the three and has built-in wi-fi as well for downloading firmware.
> 
> 
> In addition, they are all being sold at clearance pricing at Best Buy and/or some online retailers. All 4 of these models can be found at bargain pricing in the range of $80-250.
> 
> 
> If you're looking for a more current model that does offer streaming features along with terrific PQ for DVD/BD, I would look into the Panasonic DMP-BD85. This player can also be had for well under your budget.
> 
> 
> Btw, keep in mind that BD PQ will be pretty much the same on just about any player. As for DVD upconversion, it may not be as noticeable on a display under 55".
> 
> 
> Mike T



Thank you so much for the detailed response.


So the Panasonic DMP-BD85 would be a solid player for my needs, and would give great DVD upconversion, at least compared to other Blu-ray player's out there. I guess since a lot of the Blu-ray player's have the same Blu-ray quality, more or less, I just want the best DVD upconversion under $300.


You would give the nod to the Panasonic DMP-BD85?


----------



## itsout

Also, one other quick question if you have a free moment.


In terms of DVD upconversion, is the Panasonic as good or better than the Samsung BD-C6900?


Thank you!


----------



## musicmafia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/19324784
> 
> 
> Start with the DVD ranking column in Winston's table here: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=63 . He has detailed test results on another page.



hey bill, great chart but wish he had the panny 85 on there...


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *itsout* /forum/post/19326282
> 
> 
> Also, one other quick question if you have a free moment.
> 
> 
> In terms of DVD upconversion, is the Panasonic as good or better than the Samsung BD-C6900?
> 
> 
> Thank you!



That's a bit of a tough one for me. I had a C6900 for about 2 weeks and thought the DVD upconversion was excellent. However, I had issues with it regarding constant Netflix buffering and returned it.


I don't have the Panny 85 but I do have the Panny BDT-350. My understanding is that they both use the same chip for video processing and IMO, the DVD upconversion is equally excellent.


Honestly, I couldn't pick one over the other. Btw, I also have a Sony 46" display and I believe with a display of that size, you'd be hard pressed to see any significant difference.


Sorry if it seems like a copout reply.










Mike T


----------



## acidzerocool

Ok HELP!!! haha Looking for a Blu Ray player and after about 2 weeks of researching I broke it down to 4 players.

Denon 1800 $134.00

Denon 1610 $199.00

Pioneer BDP-51FD $113.00

Panasonic 65k $110.00


Out of those above which would you choose? I don't need streaming just need good PQ and the best sound I can get from a Blu Ray player.


Thanks in advance for any and all help. Looking to make the purchase this weekend.


I would also take any recommendation outside of the 4 I listed.


Cheers!!


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acidzerocool* /forum/post/19331312
> 
> 
> Out of those above which would you choose? I ... just need good PQ and the best sound I can get from a Blu Ray player.



You'll have to elaborate on the sound part. Do you need analog, SACD or DVD-Audio? Do you need the player to decode or can your receiver do it?


----------



## rjbrooks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/19186264
> 
> 
> Unless you need a universal player, there's really no need to get an Oppo.
> 
> 
> The Samsung 6900, for example, is just as fast (or faster) is 1/3 the price and even offers all the media you could want. Even if it craps out in a couple of years (which it probably won't), you can buy another and still be ahead of the game cost wise.
> 
> 
> That's just one of probably many examples. Remember, the blu ray video output of virtually all players is identical. That leaves you with speed as your only need, and there's several players around $200 that are as fast (or very close) as the Oppo.



I can't recommend the BD-C6900. I returned mine, because it didn't stream Netflix as smoothly as either the Roku it was going to replace, or the WD Live Plus HD I've got now; and, it couldn't stream movies over DLNA from my Samsung phone. The WD does just fine.


I'm also peeved at Samsung since my HLN-567W just died. Hmm, has it been almost 7 years, though? Guess that's not too bad. Still seems their quality and engineering is not what it should be. You'd think devices from the same manufacturer that run the same protocol ought to work together.


I'm holding off on BD for now. If a true universal player ever exists, and is affordable, and has 7.1 analog out, I would go that way; otherwise, I'll keep my DV45A for audio, and get a cheap 3D BD. 3 components where one should do, but oh well...


----------



## acidzerocool




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19331471
> 
> 
> You'll have to elaborate on the sound part. Do you need analog, SACD or DVD-Audio? Do you need the player to decode or can your receiver do it?



No problem. As far as audio I just want the best while watching movies. As far as music I stream using the Apple TV and also my AVR is the Denon 591, so the AVR should be able to decode it with no issues.


Thanks


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acidzerocool* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. As far as audio I just want the best while watching movies. As far as music I stream using the Apple TV and also my AVR is the Denon 591, so the AVR should be able to decode it with no issues.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I'd go for speed then and get the Panasonic BD65.


----------



## ndrj69

I do not know about the Denon players but I do know the 51FD is great for PQ and sound...where are you getting one for $113?


Nick


----------



## football751

Ok, looking around it seems like the Samsung BD-C6800, Panasonic DMP-BD85K, and Vizio VBR220 all have built-in wifi and apps (mainly Netflix). I know you can get adapters for the wifi-ready players, but from what I've seen the player+adapter is as expensive as a built-in wifi player. They are also all sub-$200, with the Vizio being the cheapest. 3D is not important to me, as by the time I have money for a 3D TV it'll be time for a new player.


So between these 3 which would people suggest? Or any other options I should consider that meet these criteria (sub-$200, built-in wifi, Netflix)? DVD picture quality and internet streaming reliability are most important to me.


----------



## shirzo

Guys I just bought my first LED LCD Tv and looking for a new blu ray with ~$300 budget.


My set up is simple:


1. Tv: Smasung 46B8500 (supports HDMI 1.3)

2. Receiver: Pioneer VSX 1020 (supports HDMI 1.4)


I don't need an up conversion function or 3D.


Any thoughts ?


----------



## Stew4msu

What do you need?


----------



## zoro

Ps3 slim, outgoing model less than ur budget and u can always add a cheap streamer for the diff I will save'

Just my 2 cents and in 2 days u will get netflix 1080 , 5.1







wow


----------



## ABSiNTH

I am in the market for a new BD player. I have between $500 - $1000 available for this project. I need advice on THE best PQ/AQ player in this price range. I do not care about features, streaming, 3D, etc. I just want superior AQ/PQ (SACD/DVDA would be nice too)...the player will be used for 90% movies and 10% music but via HDMI. I currently have the Sony BDPS-1000ES, but am annoyed with the extremely and excruciatingly long load/sync times, and black screen gap during a layer change issues when watching blu-rays in my dedicated theater. Thinking about the new Oppo BDP-93, but am wondering what my other options are for what I want. Thanks in advance for any advice all.


----------



## Jacob305

oppo 93 is the best choice.


Jacob


----------



## ABSiNTH

Any word on when these will hit the market? Review sites only seem to say sometime this fall...


NM...found it in the dedicated thread...Thanks...


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABSiNTH* /forum/post/19341286
> 
> 
> I am in the market for a new BD player. I have between $500 - $1000 available for this project. I need advice on THE best PQ/AQ player in this price range. I do not care about features, streaming, 3D, etc. I just want superior AQ/PQ (SACD/DVDA would be nice too)...the player will be used for 90% movies and 10% music but via HDMI. I currently have the Sony BDPS-1000ES, but am annoyed with the extremely and excruciatingly long load/sync times, and black screen gap during a layer change issues when watching blu-rays in my dedicated theater. Thinking about the new Oppo BDP-93, but am wondering what my other options are for what I want. Thanks in advance for any advice all.



If all you want is BD PQ, any player will do.


If you really want to spend $500+, then yes, the Oppo 93 is the player.


----------



## tbergman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbergman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My old tv, a toshiba tw56x81, had a tw2 mode that would vertically stretch a non anamorphic DVD to a viewable aspect ratio. My new samsung plasma does not. Is there a bluray player that will? Preferably 3d capable.
> 
> I know the quality will be awful but I still own a number of these.
> 
> Is there another way?



I thought I'd answer my own question. After some searching around and trials, I found that the Panasonics will do this. I now own a dmp-bdt100 and it works very nicely. The aspect zoom feature properly displays these disks and has no effect on bluray or 16x9 DVDs so it can be left on permanently.


----------



## shirzo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/19339705
> 
> 
> What do you need?



I'm not a big technology kinda guy so I'm only looking for a reliable blu ray that goes well with Tv: Smasung 46B8500 (supports HDMI 1.3) & Receiver: Pioneer VSX 1020 (supports HDMI 1.4)


I don't need an up conversion function or 3D.


I heard the PS3 Slim is a good option & I just wanna hear your opinion


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shirzo* /forum/post/19342004
> 
> 
> I'm not a big technology kinda guy so I'm only looking for a reliable blu ray that goes well with Tv: Smasung 46B8500 (supports HDMI 1.3) & Receiver: Pioneer VSX 1020 (supports HDMI 1.4)
> 
> 
> I don't need an up conversion function or 3D.
> 
> 
> I heard the PS3 Slim is a good option & I just wanna hear your opinion



Well, really the display (and avr) is irrelevant. All BD players support HDMI 1.3 and since you don't need 3D, the 1.4 doesn't really matter either.


PS3 is fine, but you can find many reliable BD players for around $100-$200 that will put out the same quality BD picture that the PS3 (and any other BD player) will. Just keep your eye on the Blu Ray Player Deals thread and grab a good deal when it comes up. Since you don't really have any specific needs, there's no player that's any better than another for you.


For example, Amazon has the Panny 65 for $119


----------



## shirzo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/19342116
> 
> 
> Well, really the display (and avr) is irrelevant. All BD players support HDMI 1.3 and since you don't need 3D, the 1.4 doesn't really matter either.
> 
> 
> PS3 is fine, but you can find many reliable BD players for around $100-$200 that will put out the same quality BD picture that the PS3 (and any other BD player) will. Just keep your eye on the Blu Ray Player Deals thread and grab a good deal when it comes up. Since you don't really have any specific needs, there's no player that's any better than another for you.
> 
> 
> For example, Amazon has the Panny 65 for $119



Sorry I forgot to say that the only function I need is internet streaming capabilities; wireless without the need for Ethernet cable.


----------



## robstamack

Right now I'm using my computer to play BDs:

- BD-ROM, 12x read speed

- 46-inch plasma connected via HDMI (ATI 5770 graphics card)

- Total Media Theatre 3.0 for BD playback and DVD upscaling


Bluray discs spin up to the main menu in ~20 seconds, tops. DVD load speeds are also quick and the upscaling from TMT is very impressive, IMO.


--

I was planning on getting a dedicated unit for the wife so she wouldn't have to mess with the computer. I was leaning towards the Panasonic BD85 but, with Amazon arbitrarily jacking up the price by $20 _right before I go to buy it_, I'm currently in a holding pattern.


The real question: how will the BD85 compare to my current setup? My primary concern is loading times and picture quality. I just want to make sure I'm not taking a step down in quality or performance.


----------



## shirzo

Guys I just bought my first LED LCD Tv and looking for a new blu ray with ~$150 budget.


I don't need an up conversion function or 3D. All what I need is a good internet connectivity & streaming function.


Any thoughts ?


----------



## TVisitor

Hi all,


I'm looking for a Blu-Ray player. I intend on integrating this with my home control system, so I would like one of the following for control (in this order): Ethernet, RS-232 [built in, not as an option], or IR in via a rear-jack. Playing and upscaling regular DVD's required, though I think all do this now. Not worrying about other regions, though if the player does it that's fine too. No requirements for netflix/youtube/amazon, etc.


As far as AV interface, regular HDMI. I'm not doing any 3D or such. Decent bootup time would be nice.


Budget is $250 or less.


----------



## Hoyt Griffith

I hate those previews at the start of most movie DVDs. I seem to recall reading that some players have a feature that senses the largest file on the disc (which is usually the movie) and goes directly to it skipping over the previews. My search efforts have just found "fast start up" that merely gets you to the first preview a little sooner. Anyone know if there is a "preview skip feature" and, if so, on what players? Thanks in advance for any help.


Hoyt


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hoyt Griffith* /forum/post/19349087
> 
> 
> I hate those previews at the start of most movie DVDs. I seem to recall reading that some players have a feature that senses the largest file on the disc (which is usually the movie) and goes directly to it skipping over the previews. My search efforts have just found "fast start up" that merely gets you to the first preview a little sooner. Anyone know if there is a "preview skip feature" and, if so, on what players? Thanks in advance for any help.
> 
> 
> Hoyt



I suspect (without proof) that the Blu-ray licensing agreements forbid that feature. Technically it would be difficult on titles that load java at the outset; the player does not have much control after that.


OPPO has the feature for DVD, but not for Blu-ray.


-Bill


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *j-bo* /forum/post/19352857
> 
> 
> 1st off.. I hate upgrading.
> 
> 
> 1st BR player and I'm pretty sure the Panny BD65 is right for me.
> 
> 
> Do you have to use the panny wireless adapter or will any wireless adapter work?
> 
> 
> Will plugging cat 6 into a wireless g router be just fine?



Wired is best. Otherwise you can use the Panny adapter or a bridge.


edit -- whoops, the OP disappeared. Huh.


----------



## iRoNeTiK

Hi there,


I'm in the the market for another blu-ray player to go with my new LG 47" LE8500 LED LCD TV.


I've been looking at a Panasonic DMP-BD85K (I currently have a DMP-BD60K), Samsung BD-C6900 or an LG BD570 OR BD590 and maybe the Sony BDP-S570


I don't care about 3D ,which the Samsung has but I feel like the reviews for the other model Samsungs aren't as high (cnet gave the C6900 a good review etc..) so I wouldn't care getting it if it means faster loading times and better PQ over the (older?) non-3D capable players from Samsung.


The Panasonic, I thought was a good contender, but I have one currently and it's load times are slow but they claim faster (0.5 second) load times with these newer DMP-65K and 85K models.


The LG get good reviews, I don't really need the 250GB HDD in the BD590 but if the 590 overall performance is better than the BD570 than I would rather have that.


The Sony looked really promising but reviews about it's Wi-fi and Netflix streaming makes me worry but it's speed is great and has a lot of internet streaming apps.


I would like to be able to stream Netflix, which all do. I currently have Blockbuster but I plan on switching in the near future. The other apps are good and might come into use would be YouTube, Amazon and maybe Hulu (or something similiar). Seems like the Samsungs have the best selection of apps minus Amazon and some others? I know Panasonic has Amazon.


I'm not too worried about them in the end because my TV has internet applications as well as my TiVo Premiere so a lot of redundancy










I had a question regarding 3D and HDMI 1.4 and lossless audio...let me say what my current setup is..


I currently have a 47" LG hooked up via HDMI to a Pioneer VSX-1018AH receiver along with a Panasonic DMP-BD60 via HDMI. I believe the receiver and players HDMI spec is 1.3 (1.3a?) If I get one of these 3D bluray players that are HDMI 1.4 and hook it up to an AVR that's 1.3 would I not be able to have lossless (dolby hd) audio or is that only if I use the 3d feature, which I wouldn't because my TV isn't 3D.


Thanks


----------



## bdgtor

Hi Folks,


I'm looking for a new BD player to replace my HTPC. This HTPC is in my secondary home theatre that my wife uses more often than I, and she finds the HTPC difficult to use, so I will cannibalize the parts for something else. I myself use my primary theater more often and am happy with my Oppo BDP-83 player there.


Since it's my secondary system, I am looking to spend as little money as possible, but with that being said, I don't really have a budget and will likely spend the money it takes to get the player most suitable to my needs.


Upconversion quality is not that much of a concern for me in this environment (50 inch 720p panny plasma, but sitting around 10 feet away), but what I would like is a reasonably priced player that allows me to take best advantage of the most formats of digital files, played both locally through USB and over a wired network connection (from my PC i.e. DLNA streaming...being able to play files in a .mkv container would be great). Also, it would be nice to play large files off a USB, so NTFS filesystem support via USB would be awesome. Finally, reliability is important to me (don't like what I'm reading about some of the newer LG players in the forums).


Not sure if the perfect player for me exists, but would really appreciate some recommendations of anything that you folks believe will meet the most of my needs. Thanks in advance!


Oh, and the obvious answer of a PS3 will unfortunately not work...my wife already thinks I game too much on my xbox 360, so would veto it, even though it probably makes the most sense.


----------



## JetSnake

I just ordered a Denon 2010CI, should be here tomorrow. I hope it was a good pick for me.


----------



## Gronnie

Buying my first HDTV this weekend, Panasonic TC-P50S2 50" Plasma.


Also considering buying a HTIB as a temporary audio solution, possibly the Onkyo HT-S5300 7.1 system (has HDMI 1.4a)


I also want to buy my first BD player, here are my needs:


1. Would like it to upconvert DVD's

2. Need built-in Wi-Fi

3. Want these applications (in order of importance): Netflix, YouTube, Pandora


----------



## mdavej

 Panasonic BD85 meets all your requirements.


----------



## Gronnie

To get 7.1 sound will I have to hook up analog? What if I only hook up with HDMI?


----------



## mdavej

If your receiver can handle it, then HDMI will work fine for 7.1. Otherwise, you'll have to do analog.


----------



## JPPhil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shirzo* /forum/post/19343340
> 
> 
> Sorry I forgot to say that the only function I need is internet streaming capabilities; wireless without the need for Ethernet cable.



I am also looking for a blu ray player but mainly for the internet streaming, including Hulu Plus. Coaxial digital audio out would be nice, since that's the only port I have left on my receiver. And I have wired network available, so no need for wireless. After looking at the Samsung thread, it seems I might be better off waiting a couple months or so to see what shakes out of the mix. But if there's a clear choice, I'd be happy to invest in a player now.


----------



## sksahai

Hello!


I am in the market for a bluray player. I have narrowed it done to the Samsung 6500 or the LG 570. I have read over 50 pages of the forum and getting confused.


I also have the WD TV Live box hooked up to my Samsung DLP TV (HL-T6176S). AV Receiver is Yamaha RXV659, with 5.1 sound (5 speakers plus sub).


Current set up:

Video signal from DVD player goes to HDMI1 on TV

Videosignal from WD TV Live goes to HDMI2 on TV

Comcrap Box goes to Component 1 on TV

Wii to Component 2 on TV.


Only the DVD player feeds the audio signal to the AV Receiver.


I need to know if anyone knows about the the following:


1.Stream mkv and avi from my windows home server (yes to both, (powerline ethernet connection to the WD TV Live))


2. Plays home burned DVD+DL (My current samsung DVD player stopped recognizing the DL discs I burned after a few months after I bought it)


3. Plays home movies from Canon HD Camcorder downloaded to WHS via streaming.


4. Netflix streaming (which one has the better interface?)

5. Ability to play ISO image files from connected USB Drive (I back up the kids DVDs that I legally own) (Will the players support the DVD menus? (This is the fatal flaw for the WD TV Live, I did not realize that it did not support DVD iso menus (firmware upgrade been promised for over a year)).


6. Stream HD broadcast TV shows recorded using WindowsMediaCenter (current Vista, soon to upgrade to to Win 7).


All around I have heard that the LG is better in the streaming arena, but worse in the bluray disc playback arena (will order bluray discs from netflix).

But since I have a samsung DLP, any advantages for relationship?


Thanks so much for your advice!


----------



## mdavej

I don't know of any blu-ray player that can do all that. Much of that only an HTPC or dedicated streaming box can do.


----------



## CWaffles

So I have an LG 55LE5500 LED TV and have been using my PS3 slim as my Blu-Ray player. Today, I acquired an LG LHB335 Blu-Ray player as part of a "Home Theather In A Box". I'm not using the speakers that came with this because the speakers I have hooked to my Onkyo are better.


My question is, am I better off just using the PS3 as my Blu-Ray player, or should I hook up the LHB335 in its place? I rarely, if ever, play games on my PS3, I mainly use it as the Blu-Ray player. I like the built in net apps on the LG player and from what I can tell the specs between the 2 seem similar enough.


Anyone have any thoughts or comments?


Thanks!


----------



## generallee

After reading other reviews it appears that the BD85 from Panasonic has some deficiencies such as the wireless dongle,

the sorry remote and the poor navigation. I really need a wireless player that is a KISS player. What are the best competing players in the same price range?


----------



## jwilock

I know there is a ton of advice already written up, and I've spent a few hours reading it. But my question is about two specific models that are very new and I've not seen them compared.


I'm considering a Sony BDP-S770 (which I can get for about $190) or an LG BX580 (which I can get for about $170 including the free IMAX Under the Seas video). I understand PQ is likely to be about the same for both. My biggest concern is WiFi media streaming. Is there any difference in variety of media or sites these two can acceess, or in the quality of the streaming? I'm not able to connect a cable so it will have to be through a wireless  router. I want the clearest, smoothest streaming possible from the widest variety of sites.


I might mention that I don't have a 3D TV, but will probably be in the market for a new TV within a year or so and therefore want to get a player now with 3D capabilty. Also, are there any other capability differences between these two models? It's actually hard for me to find out how they vary from other models - is the BX580 the equivalent of the BD570 but with 3D added? Is the 770 the equivalent of the 570 but with a lighted remote?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *generallee* /forum/post/19385304
> 
> 
> After reading other reviews it appears that the BD85 from Panasonic has some deficiencies such as the wireless dongle,
> 
> the sorry remote and the poor navigation. I really need a wireless player that is a KISS player. What are the best competing players in the same price range?



That's surprising. Most give this player very high ratings. What exactly is wrong with the remote, navigation and wireless?


----------



## JoeG44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iRoNeTiK* /forum/post/19362082
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> 
> I'm in the the market for another blu-ray player to go with my new LG 47" LE8500 LED LCD TV.
> 
> 
> I've been looking at a Panasonic DMP-BD85K (I currently have a DMP-BD60K), Samsung BD-C6900 or an LG BD570 OR BD590 and maybe the Sony BDP-S570
> 
> 
> I don't care about 3D ,which the Samsung has but I feel like the reviews for the other model Samsungs aren't as high (cnet gave the C6900 a good review etc..) so I wouldn't care getting it if it means faster loading times and better PQ over the (older?) non-3D capable players from Samsung.
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> Thanks



Home Theater Magazine gave the Samsung C6900 very high marks - excellent SD up conversion etc...

http://hometheatermag.com/3d-blu-ray...ray_3d_player/


----------



## BritInVA

One of the downsides to the Samsung players that seems to come up a lot is inability to search via its Netflix interface so your limited to whats in your Instant Queue.

*That limitation is gone now.*


Samsung have updated the players software and there is a much better Netflix interface - in addition to accessing your Instant Queue you can view by Suggestions, New Arrivals, Genres and also by word search. Massive improvement IMHO.


----------



## generallee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19385821
> 
> 
> That's surprising. Most give this player very high ratings. What exactly is wrong with the remote, navigation and wireless?



When I went to web site it was not clear if the wireless dongle was included in the box. As a matter of fact when i clicked on the tab accessories the dongle was listed as about 90 bucks. When I downloaded the pdf file it said that wireless was included for Viera (what ever that is...duh). I do have a HDDVD player that plays all of my standard DVD's but wanted to order a player for Christmas. From what I gather this player is nice but others in the same price range have things like a 250gb hard drive. I want to stream things like netflix and I did not know if something like that would be an advantage (to download at a time when the net is not so busy). I understand that netflix is taking up 60% of the prime time bandwidth. I don't want to end up with a player that in 6 months will be just another boat anchor.


----------



## BritInVA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *generallee* /forum/post/19393645
> 
> 
> From what I gather this player is nice but others in the same price range have things like a 250gb hard drive. I want to stream things like netflix and I did not know if something like that would be an advantage (to download at a time when the net is not so busy). I understand that netflix is taking up 60% of the prime time bandwidth. I don't want to end up with a player that in 6 months will be just another boat anchor.



I'm not aware that Netflix has a download to play later option - its all streamed live as far as I can tell


----------



## generallee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BritInVA* /forum/post/19393720
> 
> 
> I'm not aware that Netflix has a download to play later option - its all streamed live as far as I can tell



OH


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BritInVA* /forum/post/19393111
> 
> 
> One of the downsides to the Samsung players that seems to come up a lot is inability to search via its Netflix interface so your limited to whats in your Instant Queue.
> 
> *That limitation is gone now.*
> 
> 
> Samsung have updated the players software and there is a much better Netflix interface - in addition to accessing your Instant Queue you can view by Suggestions, New Arrivals, Genres and also by word search. Massive improvement IMHO.



Which models?


----------



## allstarnerd

What is the best Blu-ray player currently available for DVD upconversion?


My budget is between $200-300, and will be used with a 46" Sony 1080p LCD.


The most important features I am looking for is Blu-ray and DVD quality. Any other features are nice, but not required.


I was looking into the Panasonic BD85K. Is there any better Blu-ray player currently available around $200-300 that offers better DVD upconversion than the BD85K.


Also, how does the BD85K compare to the PS3 Slim in regards to DVD upconversion?


Thank you so much!!


----------



## BritInVA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/19395172
> 
> 
> Which models?



I can confirm BD-C5500 & HT-C5500 but if you look at some of other threads its reported on BD-C5900, BD-C6500 and BD-C6900.


I think pretty much all their 2010 ranges would have it.


----------



## Swampfox

I'm looking for a player with a rear panel IR in/out , RS-232, OR IP connection for automation (in that order). I'd prefer the price to be under $1000. Any suggestions?


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allstarnerd* /forum/post/19395260
> 
> 
> What is the best Blu-ray player currently available for DVD upconversion?
> 
> 
> My budget is between $200-300, and will be used with a 46" Sony 1080p LCD.
> 
> 
> The most important features I am looking for is Blu-ray and DVD quality. Any other features are nice, but not required.
> 
> 
> I was looking into the Panasonic BD85K. Is there any better Blu-ray player currently available around $200-300 that offers better DVD upconversion than the BD85K.
> 
> 
> Also, how does the BD85K compare to the PS3 Slim in regards to DVD upconversion?
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!



You would do well with the Panasonic 85, the Samsung BD-C6900 also will give you excellent PQ for both BD and DVD. In addition, with either of these players you will get the streaming features, such as Netflix etc. Btw, if you look in the deals thread, I posted a pretty decent deal on the Samsung 6900 yesterday.


You could also look into some clearance players such as the Pioneer BDP-320, Denon DBP-2010 or Sony BDP-S1000ES. These 3 players can be had for steep discounts and they all provide excellent PQ without any of the streaming frills.


Sorry, I can't compare to the PS3 Slim but one thing to keep in mind that for DVD upconversion on a 46" display, significant differences will be very hard to determine. I also have a Sony 46" display and to my eyes, any PQ differences on DVD are negligible at best. Many of the players I mentioned above, have some sort of Picture tweaking, which will affect the PQ for better or worse.










Mike T


----------



## allstarnerd

Thanks a lot for all the replies!


So based on watching regular DVD's on a 46" LCD, the Panasonic BD85K would be a really good choice? My budget is around $250 but flexible, but since my only real need is great Blu-ray/DVD quality, I am hoping the BD85K is the top player in the $250-300 price range.


The only DVD upconversion I ever saw was on a PS3 slim, which I found to be not the best, but still pretty good. If the BD85K is as good or better, I think that would be fine for me.


Thank you!


----------



## allstarnerd

According to http://winstonsreviews.com , it gives the PS3 slim a 7 for DVD and the BD65K an 8 for DVD.


It doesn't have the BD85 listed, but can I come to the conclusion, based on Winstons Reviews, that the BD85 would maybe be rated a 9 for DVD, and therefore, be a pretty good amount better than the PS3 at DVD upconversion?


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allstarnerd* /forum/post/19399686
> 
> 
> According to http://winstonsreviews.com , it gives the PS3 slim a 7 for DVD and the BD65K an 8 for DVD.
> 
> 
> It doesn't have the BD85 listed, but can I come to the conclusion, based on Winstons Reviews, that the BD85 would maybe be rated a 9 for DVD, and therefore, be a pretty good amount better than the PS3 at DVD upconversion?



You really would be fine with any of the players I mentioned in my other post but yes, the Panasonic 85 is a solid performer. You'll get excellent PQ for both BD/DVD and you can also take advantage of it's streaming features. Please keep in mind with DVD upconversion, if it's a crappy transfer, it will still not look that good, no matter what player you have. Good luck with whatever player you choose.


Mike T


----------



## Tiga

I think my beloved (yes I've loved this thing) LG BH200 Super Blu player is biting the dust. Luckily I still have my Toshiba A20 to handle my HD DVD needs but I'm going to have to pick up a new Blu Ray player. I'm looking for good upscaling capability for DVD's and great audio analog conversion for 2-channel music listening. I don't do any internet streaming now so I'm not sure I'll need that capability or not. It would be great to keep the price under $200 if possible. Any suggestions are appreciated. Thank you.


Tiga


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tiga* /forum/post/19400980
> 
> 
> I think my beloved (yes I've loved this thing) LG BH200 Super Blu player is biting the dust. Luckily I still have my Toshiba A20 to handle my HD DVD needs but I'm going to have to pick up a new Blu Ray player. I'm looking for good upscaling capability for DVD's and great audio analog conversion for 2-channel music listening. I don't do any internet streaming now so I'm not sure I'll need that capability or not. It would be great to keep the price under $200 if possible. Any suggestions are appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Tiga



I would try to find any of these 3 clearance models: Pioneer BDP-320, Pioneer BDP-23FD or Denon DBP-2010. These players all offer excellent PQ for BD/DVD, as well as better than average analog outs. None will have any streaming features, all 3 are within your budget.


I would look for these players on clearance at your local Best Buy locations.


Mike T


----------



## generallee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike-tee* /forum/post/19400881
> 
> 
> You really would be fine with any of the players I mentioned in my other post but yes, the Panasonic 85 is a solid performer. You'll get excellent PQ for both BD/DVD and you can also take advantage of it's streaming features. Please keep in mind with DVD upconversion, if it's a crappy transfer, it will still not look that good, no matter what player you have. Good luck with whatever player you choose.
> 
> 
> Mike T



Ok, the Panasonic 85 looks good and the 300 looks good also.

I guess 3 D will just be a fad (It was 50 years ago) so maybe spending the extra bucks is not worth it. Since I have a Denon 2309CI I have enough HDMI inputs so I can still leave my Tosh HDDVD connected to play my old DVD's and use the internet to pull online media. I can save money by popping my own popcorn.

Since you mention I can't save a downloaded movie (then I can't fall a sleep







), is there any options? Can I somehow hook up anything? I don't understand all the tech talk about formats etc or options and since my hearing is shot all the talk about wonderful audio does not interest me (Half of my movies and TV, the actors mumble anyway) so what I am interested in is audio clear transmission to my 7-1. There appears to be competing players that many swear by but I have had good luck with Panny customer service in the past so am leaning in that direction.


Do you think that is a good choice for my situation?


----------



## goonstopher

I am thinking I will get a WD TV Live Hub for all my streaming needs.


I currently have a SLOW panasonic DMP-BD35.


What is the fastest/most reliable simple player?

Is it possible to get something like this at $100 or so?


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *generallee* /forum/post/19401929
> 
> 
> Ok, the Panasonic 85 looks good and the 300 looks good also.
> 
> I guess 3 D will just be a fad (It was 50 years ago) so maybe spending the extra bucks is not worth it. Since I have a Denon 2309CI I have enough HDMI inputs so I can still leave my Tosh HDDVD connected to play my old DVD's and use the internet to pull online media. I can save money by popping my own popcorn.
> 
> Since you mention I can't save a downloaded movie (then I can't fall a sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), is there any options? Can I somehow hook up anything? I don't understand all the tech talk about formats etc or options and since my hearing is shot all the talk about wonderful audio does not interest me (Half of my movies and TV, the actors mumble anyway) so what I am interested in is audio clear transmission to my 7-1. There appears to be competing players that many swear by but I have had good luck with Panny customer service in the past so am leaning in that direction.
> 
> 
> Do you think that is a good choice for my situation?



Since you quoted my post, I figured I'd respond. If you've been comfortable with Panasonic in the past, the 85K will not give you any reason to feel differently. As I said earlier, it's a solid performer in just about every aspect and will also give you streaming from Netflix etc.


Regarding not being able to "save" a movie, it's not necessary to save with a service like Netflix. You can watch the movie anytime you like and as many times as you like just by keeping it in your movie queue. In addition, you can stop watching and resume from where you left off the next time. For me, this is especially useful as I tend to watch movies very late at night. When I feel myself starting to "nod out", I just stop the movie and pick it up whenever. I guess I'm getting old.










To sum it up, I don't believe you can go wrong with the Panasonic 85K. And if I read you right, you need 7.1 analog outs which the 85K will give you.


Mike T


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goonstopher* /forum/post/19401960
> 
> 
> I am thinking I will get a WD TV Live Hub for all my streaming needs.
> 
> 
> I currently have a SLOW panasonic DMP-BD35.
> 
> 
> What is the fastest/most reliable simple player?
> 
> Is it possible to get something like this at $100 or so?



All current models from the "big box" manufacturers are pretty quick now. I believe the current Sony and Panasonic models would be the most reliable, especially with those dreaded but much needed firmware updates.







The Sony 370 and Panasonic 65K can be had in the $100 buck range. Both of these players do have streaming, so depending on your streaming needs, you may not have to buy WD TV and save some money.


Mike T


----------



## Tiga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike-tee* /forum/post/19401086
> 
> 
> I would try to find any of these 3 clearance models: Pioneer BDP-320, Pioneer BDP-23FD or Denon DBP-2010. These players all offer excellent PQ for BD/DVD, as well as better than average analog outs. None will have any streaming features, all 3 are within your budget.
> 
> 
> I would look for these players on clearance at your local Best Buy locations.
> 
> 
> Mike T



Thanks I'll check those out. Now if I decided I wanted to go with a player that is wi-fi capable - what would be the recommendations? Also - how do you dtermine which DAC a player uses? Thanks.

Tiga


----------



## jwilock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwilock* /forum/post/19385776
> 
> 
> I know there is a ton of advice already written up, and I've spent a few hours reading it. But my question is about two specific models that are very new and I've not seen them compared.
> 
> 
> I'm considering a Sony BDP-S770 (which I can get for about $190) or an LG BX580 (which I can get for about $170 including the free IMAX Under the Seas video). I understand PQ is likely to be about the same for both. My biggest concern is WiFi media streaming. Is there any difference in variety of media or sites these two can acceess, or in the quality of the streaming? I'm not able to connect a cable so it will have to be through a wireless  router. I want the clearest, smoothest streaming possible from the widest variety of sites.
> 
> 
> I might mention that I don't have a 3D TV, but will probably be in the market for a new TV within a year or so and therefore want to get a player now with 3D capabilty. Also, are there any other capability differences between these two models? It's actually hard for me to find out how they vary from other models - is the BX580 the equivalent of the BD570 but with 3D added? Is the 770 the equivalent of the 570 but with a lighted remote?



I've done another couple days of research and discovered that the software and ease of use may be factors - although since I haven't seen each of the products, I'm not sure how similar they might be. Any advice/comments about the two models, I'm interested in (of the 6900 that someone recommended to me) with respect to how easily I could find content at the various content provider sites?


----------



## jsinco

What has anyone heard about any new blu-ray players coming out before Christmas?


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tiga* /forum/post/19404129
> 
> 
> Thanks I'll check those out. Now if I decided I wanted to go with a player that is wi-fi capable - what would be the recommendations? Also - *how do you dtermine which DAC a player uses?* Thanks.
> 
> Tiga



Most manufacturers don't openly advertise what DACS are used in their players. Mainly because it's either proprietary or their DACS are just not that noteworthy. You would have to do a Google with keywords using the make/model player and "DACS" to possibly get a hit. The hit would probably come from a forum like AVS, where someone has possibly opened the player.


Companies like Pioneer, Denon, Marantz and Oppo more readily list the DACS used in their players in the specs. Typically, these are the companies using the more prominent DACS in their players.


Since you asked for "great" analog outs in your original post, I can't give you a recommendation that is wi-fi capable. But, I can give you 2 wi-fi players that are reported to have pretty good analog audio. They would be the Sony BDP-S1000ES and the Panasonic DMP-BD85K.


I suggest you do a little research and check out the individual owner threads here for these models. A little reading and maybe a question or two, will help greatly. Good luck!


Mike T


----------



## MLM

Among the popularly priced makes (Samsung, Sony, Panny, LG, Vizio, etc.) is there any BR player that delivers great SD DVD PQ? With a large collection of DVDs and not many BRs yet that's important here.


Thanks.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MLM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Among the popularly priced makes (Samsung, Sony, Panny, LG, Vizio, etc.) is there any BR player that delivers great SD DVD PQ?



Samsung 6900


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MLM* /forum/post/19408338
> 
> 
> Among the popularly priced makes (Samsung, Sony, Panny, LG, Vizio, etc.) is there any BR player that delivers great SD DVD PQ? With a large collection of DVDs and not many BRs yet that's important here.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Panny 65 is suppose to be great and car be had for $99 new.


I am deciding if I want to jump on it or wait for new years models for improved hard drive playback features.


----------



## mdavej

I love my 65 which I got for $88 a while back. Upconversion is good, but I wouldn't call it great. I can't tell much difference between good and great upconversion. But if you want great, you're going to have to open your wallet. Personally I don't think the miniscule difference in PQ is worth the huge premium.


----------



## kylenolan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mweflen* /forum/post/18943877
> 
> 
> We love watching older episodic television shows, such as Star Trek, X-Files, etc., at 1.5x speed. We can watch a show in 30 minutes. At this point, we can not go back to full speed. The time savings is too great, and at 1x speed everyone seems like they're talking in slo-mo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, you and I, plus maybe 2 or 3 other people on the whole of the internet, are the only people who care to do this. It makes it a real pain to shop for players over the internet.



I am one of those people too!

I feel like this is a support group.."My name is Kyle...(Hi Kyle)...and I watch all my programming at 1.5x"

I love this feature on the PS3. I really want a player that can handle the region-free (but 50Hz) UK BD releases (or even better an all-region player) but it needs to have this feature--I can't go back to normal speed. I watch everything via DLNA at 1.5x on the PS3.


----------



## generallee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike-tee* /forum/post/19403919
> 
> 
> Since you quoted my post, I figured I'd respond. If you've been comfortable with Panasonic in the past, the 85K will not give you any reason to feel differently. As I said earlier, it's a solid performer in just about every aspect and will also give you streaming from Netflix etc.
> 
> 
> Regarding not being able to "save" a movie, it's not necessary to save with a service like Netflix. You can watch the movie anytime you like and as many times as you like just by keeping it in your movie queue. In addition, you can stop watching and resume from where you left off the next time. For me, this is especially useful as I tend to watch movies very late at night. When I feel myself starting to "nod out", I just stop the movie and pick it up whenever. I guess I'm getting old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To sum it up, I don't believe you can go wrong with the Panasonic 85K. And if I read you right, you need 7.1 analog outs which the 85K will give you.
> 
> 
> Mike T



Thanks Mike for helping. As far as the inputs since I have 4 HDMI inputs on the Denon 2309CI I don't need analog ports. With D* I go right to the 60 sony TV HDMI and use optical feed from D* to the Denon for sound. On my $10 Tosh HDDVD I use HDMI to the Denon and then HDMI to the HDMI input on the Sony TV. So when I add the Blue Ray, I will just plug it in HDMI into the Denon and program the Harmony remote.


My laptop has a HDMI port and I have a 15ft cable that goes to the Denon but the laptop has a standard DVD drive and not a Blue Ray.


My wife and I are not very tech savvy so we need KISS.









When I try to compare the LGBD590 it appears that it has more wireless connection technology like DIVX and VUDU already built in and it has a hard drive for storing vidio's. Since my Denon 2309CI has a HDCP enabled HDMI port as well as optical ports, I am not sure what I need.


All of the new technology boggles my simple brain and I need help


----------



## Matrix-Marty

Hi,

i'm lost here lol , i'm looking for a multi regional blu-ray player. Is there any?? or i MUST use a chip to unlook it??

i've heard that Sony BDP S570 IS a multi regional but i couldn't confirm it. Any suggestion will be good

thank you


----------



## Ben Franklin

I haven't checked into the matter for a while but the conventional wisdom used to be that there is no problem in finding multi-regional DVD players but multi-region BD players are non existent. I have used this website for information on particular players. http://www.videohelp.com/dvdhacks


----------



## JoeSpic01

Hey everyone, I just purchased a new 50" Pioneer Signature Elite 101FD Plasma as well as a new Pioneer Elite VSX-32 A/V Receiver and need a new higher end Bluray player to replace my outdated Sony BDP-S350 Bluray. I can wait a few months if someone knows of a specific model that is coming out that fits my needs. I want something with a high end video processor (Anchor Bay for example) as well as one with a high end audio processor (burr-brown for example) and one that has built in Wi-Fi. This last requirement seems to be what is preventing me from finding (in my limited research) a current player that has all of these things under $1,000. I would love to match my setup with a Pioneer Elite Bluray however it appears that the current gen is made by Sharp and not up to the standard I would expect. Please let me know if there is a Bluray model currently available or soon to be available under $1,000 that you would recommend that fits my minimal criteria. Thank you in advanced!!!


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeSpic01* /forum/post/19430319
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I just purchased a new 50" Pioneer Signature Elite 101FD Plasma as well as a new Pioneer Elite VSX-32 A/V Receiver and need a new higher end Bluray player to replace my outdated Sony BDP-S350 Bluray. I can wait a few months if someone knows of a specific model that is coming out that fits my needs. I want something with a high end video processor (Anchor Bay for example) as well as one with a high end audio processor (burr-brown for example) and one that has built in Wi-Fi. This last requirement seems to be what is preventing me from finding (in my limited research) a current player that has all of these things under $1,000. I would love to match my setup with a Pioneer Elite Bluray however it appears that the current gen is made by Sharp and not up to the standard I would expect. Please let me know if there is a Bluray model currently available or soon to be available under $1,000 that you would recommend that fits my minimal criteria. Thank you in advanced!!!



The OPPO BDP-93 is "coming soon". Complete specs are not known yet but you can see a preview by following the link the first posting here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1278530 


I forget if the price has been announced, but it is expected to be about the same as the BDP-83 (now out of production) which was $499.


There will be an OPPO audiophile player after that; I don't know the schedule or price.


-Bill


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeSpic01* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I just purchased a new 50" Pioneer Signature Elite 101FD Plasma as well as a new Pioneer Elite VSX-32 A/V Receiver and need a new higher end Bluray player to replace my outdated Sony BDP-S350 Bluray. I can wait a few months if someone knows of a specific model that is coming out that fits my needs. I want something with a high end video processor (Anchor Bay for example) as well as one with a high end audio processor (burr-brown for example) and one that has built in Wi-Fi.



Actually, you probably don't need any of the things you mentioned.


(1) Unless you're very close, 50" isn't big enough to make out the small amount of difference between DVD upscalers. Anyway, you can just set your Sony to output 480i and let the very good scaler/de-interlacer in the 101FD handle it.

(2) Your Pioneer Elite AVR has excellent DACs built in. Trying to bypass them by running analog from the player would introduce another layer of noise (the non-digital connection) as well as screwing up the AVR room correction. Best to stick with HDMI and let the AVR handle all the sound.

(3) A $50 wireless bridge will turn any player with ethernet into a wireless player. It can also connect other nearby devices to your wireless network.


The only thing you might want to change is the lack of steaming services in the S350.


----------



## tuffluck

hi guys,


dumb questions abound in my post, apologies noted prematurely.


i have a 55" samsung LCD i bought a year ago and a panasonic bd60 blu-ray player. now i am looking into getting a wireless BD player that does netflix. i have a few questions:


1. are most of the netflix shows/movies that are downloadable actually in blu-ray format?

2. how many netflix shows/movies do they have available--all of them? some of them?

3. what is a great all-around player i should look into getting? just by default i was looking again at panasonic and saw the dmp-bd85k. would that one be good or is there a better one/deal?


i don't need anything real fancy, and in fact it doesn't even have to be wifi if there is a better deal out there currently. i am more concerned about if the netflix streaming is actually in blu-ray format and looks as good as a disc, and how many titles are available. thanks for the help.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tuffluck* /forum/post/19431755
> 
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> 
> dumb questions abound in my post, apologies noted prematurely.
> 
> 
> i have a 55" samsung LCD i bought a year ago and a panasonic bd60 blu-ray player. now i am looking into getting a wireless BD player that does netflix. i have a few questions:
> 
> 
> 1. are most of the netflix shows/movies that are downloadable actually in blu-ray format?
> 
> 2. how many netflix shows/movies do they have available--all of them? some of them?
> 
> 3. what is a great all-around player i should look into getting? just by default i was looking again at panasonic and saw the dmp-bd85k. would that one be good or is there a better one/deal?
> 
> 
> i don't need anything real fancy, and in fact it doesn't even have to be wifi if there is a better deal out there currently. i am more concerned about if the netflix streaming is actually in blu-ray format and looks as good as a disc, and how many titles are available. thanks for the help.



1. None. Most are SD (480i) (about 10,000), some are HD (720p or 1080p) (less than 2,000). The HD ones aren't anywhere near blu-ray bit rates, but the PQ is still quite good if you have a fairly fast connection. Netflix streaming HD is better than DVD but not quite as good as blu-ray.


2. About 12,000 are available for download, but I don't think you'll be impressed with most of the titles available. The newest and best stuff is still disc only. You can see the current downloadable titles HERE . The list is constantly changing as new titles are added and old ones are removed.


3. The 85 is a fine choice, but can't currently do Netflix at 1080p. Only the PS3 can at the moment. I have a panasonic 65 and a PS3, but still do most of my streaming on the panasonic because it's more convenient to use (you have to press a button on the PS3 controller to exit netflix for some bizarre reason).


Personally I stream quite a bit, mostly Starz content (Netflix currently has all Starz content available for streaming) and recent TV series. $10/month is still a heck of a deal even if there are only a few good titles available for streaming.


----------



## tuffluck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19431957
> 
> 
> 1. None. Most are SD (480i) (about 10,000), some are HD (720p or 1080p) (less than 2,000). The HD ones aren't anywhere near blu-ray bit rates, but the PQ is still quite good if you have a fairly fast connection. Netflix streaming HD is better than DVD but not quite as good as blu-ray.
> 
> 
> 2. About 12,000 are available for download, but I don't think you'll be impressed with most of the titles available. The newest and best stuff is still disc only. You can see the current downloadable titles HERE . The list is constantly changing as new titles are added and old ones are removed.
> 
> 
> 3. The 85 is a fine choice, but can't currently do Netflix at 1080p. Only the PS3 can at the moment. I have a panasonic 65 and a PS3, but still do most of my streaming on the panasonic because it's more convenient to use (you have to press a button on the PS3 controller to exit netflix for some bizarre reason).
> 
> 
> Personally I stream quite a bit, mostly Starz content (Netflix currently has all Starz content available for streaming) and recent TV series. $10/month is still a heck of a deal even if there are only a few good titles available for streaming.



great, thanks for the info. based on all of that, it sounds like it may be worth waiting for their netflix online to be a little more robust before i buy a player, not to mention at least waiting for a player that can support the higher resolution.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tuffluck* /forum/post/19434620
> 
> 
> great, thanks for the info. based on all of that, it sounds like it may be worth waiting for their netflix online to be a little more robust before i buy a player, not to mention at least waiting for a player that can support the higher resolution.



The system is quite robust. I read that netflix streaming accounts for 20% of all internet traffic at certain times of the day. So it works fine for millions of people.


I also expect most current players will be able to do 1080p with a firmware update just like the PS3 did. So if you wait until everything is perfect you'll be waiting forever, plus the titles you may have wanted to watch will be gone. Just sell your old players on ebay. I've upgraded players at least half a dozen times in the past 2 to 3 years because something new always comes along (now we've got 3D to contend with).


A standalone streaming box like a roku is a little more future proof, if that's your main concern. Blu-ray won't change nearly as much as streaming.


----------



## tunerfreak

I need help looking for a new blu-ray player, i currently have a samsung BD-P1400 (very old i know) and i am always having playback problems with it so i think it is time to move on. i am looking for something i guess max $200 range 3D is not needed because i probably wont be buying a new tv anytime soon but amazon VOD i would like for sure if they have players with that. i hook my player up to an onkyo HT-R580 reciever so it needs to be able to do HD audio too. any help would be appreciated as i dont follow all the blu-ray tech too much, basically just looking for a pretty decent player that is out right now


----------



## innuss

I also have the samsung 1400 & I got tired of the playback problems so I got the Pany 85 & I like it so far (although the 1st I got was a lemon).


----------



## boondocker

There are over 30,000 Titles available for Instant Watch download. The recent posts showing only 10,000 or so is incorrect. I know it isn't their total DVD selection of over 120,000 but in a year they have increased Instant Watch Titles from less than 20,000 to over 30,000. I think it is pretty robust.

http://www.thenowhereman.com/netflix/


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tunerfreak* /forum/post/19436831
> 
> 
> I need help looking for a new blu-ray player, i currently have a samsung BD-P1400 (very old i know) and i am always having playback problems with it so i think it is time to move on. i am looking for something i guess max $200 range 3D is not needed because i probably wont be buying a new tv anytime soon but amazon VOD i would like for sure if they have players with that. i hook my player up to an onkyo HT-R580 reciever so it needs to be able to do HD audio too. any help would be appreciated as i dont follow all the blu-ray tech too much, basically just looking for a pretty decent player that is out right now





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *innuss* /forum/post/19437367
> 
> 
> I also have the samsung 1400 & I got tired of the playback problems so I got the Pany 85 & I like it so far (although the 1st I got was a lemon).



i also have a ($250 refurbed, 2 years ago) samsung bdp1400 which has actually been pretty trouble free but my $60 (new) sylvania bdp is even better, faster loading anyway, and no problems at all. go figure...


----------



## LPT

*Sorry may have missed the answer Im looking for ,* that is a BluRay Player that actually allows you to connect up to your NAS (Lan cable) and stream as well as play BR movies? Im not talking Netfix,YouTube, etc


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LPT* /forum/post/19439192
> 
> *Sorry may have missed the answer Im looking for ,* that is a BluRay Player that actually allows you to connect up to your NAS (Lan cable) and stream as well as play BR movies? Im not talking Netfix,YouTube, etc



Search for DLNA. That's the standard for accessing files over local networks.


-Bill


----------



## tuffluck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19434863
> 
> 
> The system is quite robust. I read that netflix streaming accounts for 20% of all internet traffic at certain times of the day. So it works fine for millions of people.
> 
> 
> I also expect most current players will be able to do 1080p with a firmware update just like the PS3 did. So if you wait until everything is perfect you'll be waiting forever, plus the titles you may have wanted to watch will be gone. Just sell your old players on ebay. I've upgraded players at least half a dozen times in the past 2 to 3 years because something new always comes along (now we've got 3D to contend with).
> 
> 
> A standalone streaming box like a roku is a little more future proof, if that's your main concern. Blu-ray won't change nearly as much as streaming.



i am not entirely convinced of the firmware being updated to include the capabilities of 1080p. panasonic didn't add the capability of live netflix streaming to my bd60, even though it has internet access. they opted to sell a new unit entirely and make more money, so i don't see why they wouldn't do that with a 1080p player. maybe i am being paranoid, but i just don't trust that a firmware update will pull through. to date, my panasonic firmware updates have all been completely useless in the eyes of a layman.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19431957
> 
> 
> 2. About 12,000 are available for download, but I don't think you'll be impressed with most of the titles available. The newest and best stuff is still disc only.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19434863
> 
> 
> The system is quite robust.



so it is or isn't worthwhile? sorry i got a little confused between posts.


i don't watch a whole lot of tv. i just like to watch a few shows, mostly hbo/amc series, occasionally. there are some other mindless sitcoms i watch. if i rent them from netflix i can have them delivered in blu-ray. that seems less convenient but more preferable with a good television than just downloading them in lesser quality. i guess the question then is how often would you be bored and just decide to download something randomly from netflix...i don't know the answer, but i can tell you i rarely even scroll through my cable listings. so i am not sure how much patience i would have with 30k+ titles that are not in 1080p quality. know what i mean?


----------



## mdavej

I concluded my original post with the statement that, even though the library is mostly junk, there are still enough gems to make the $10 subscription worth while. I don't have any premium channels, so it's nice to be able to get HBO, Sho, Starz, etc. series via streaming or disc. Even though streaming is lesser quality, I doubt you'll be able to tell much difference. I recently streamed Pushing Daisies and it looked quite good, even at 720p.


The vast majority of titles aren't on blu-ray anyway and likely never will be. It will be a long, long time before we can get everything instantly in 1080p, so may as well enjoy the thousands of titles we can get now. Otherwise you'll be waiting forever.


The bottom line is it's essentially free if you have a player and a netflix subscription, so it's a no-brainer. You actually have to go out of your way to find a player that doesn't stream.


----------



## Trac

Already asked in the BD-C6900 thread, but no response yet, and since this is the o-n-l-y BD player with Hulu, thought I would try this thread also. Sammy updated the firmware over a week ago, and I was curious if it fixed the Hulu issues ppl were having, and how well ppl like the Hulu app? Thanks


----------



## mdavej

Sony 470 has hulu, and it's cheap. Check out the deals thread. Reports in the sony thread are that hulu+ works fine. We're getting close to BF, so the deals will only get better.


----------



## Davesatdoasisbar

Recently purchased the Panasonic 54 V10, Onkyo 1007, monitor 70,60,40 and looking for a nice Blu ray.

Not really sure where to start. I want something that would compliment the above and not be the weak link but I don't want to spend a ton of money by buying duplication of what the TV and AVR can do.



Would like to keep it around 400$ but I say that only because I don't know what I should be looking for.

What should I be looking for?

What questions or habits should I ask myself to help decide?


I do know quality of the movie is extremely important.

Would like to stream/netflix or ?

Load or start time really isn't an issue.


Another question(s) - do all Blu rays play DVD's? Do they play them as well as dedicated DVD player? Do Blu rays play CD's?

Thanks


----------



## coachkecz

I'm looking for my first BD player and would like some advice. I'd of course been looking at the Oppo BDP-83 for a long, long time but I don't think I can justify the spend. Besides the Oppo's great blu-ray performance I was attracted to the speedy playback and the superior handling of regular DVDs.


Current setup:

Sony KDL52W5100

Pioneer VSX-23

X-Box 360 Elite


Considerations:

1) $200 or less


2) Player should do a GREAT job with regular DVDs. I use the xbox for DVDs but it is noisy and the picture is only so-so.


3) I already have Netflix and Amazon streaming through my TV, so unless the BD player can provide better picture quality I don't care much about streaming options. If it does have streaming, I don't care about wireless connectivity because I already have ethernet cable in place.


4) Reasonably fast performance. Doesn't have to be the fastest but not a dog.


----------



## killthepoodle

Are there any players that will stream mkv, avi, or mov from a device on the local network?


Any affordable 3d player with good upscaling?


My BDP-S350 is Dead, Zed.


----------



## elpanson

i bought a samsung c7000 plasma tonight.


im going to be using the ps3 a blu ray player.


my question is how the PS3 stacks up in PQ compared to other players? also, will i notice a significant difference if i buy another player?


----------



## zredsox

I think I'll throw my hat into the ring here as I am unable to make a decision being "every" Blu-ray player seems to either have a fatal flaw, be ridiculously expensive or be out of production. I figured I might as well query the experts...



What I'd like to have in order of importance:


1. Superior Sound, Video Quality (BR.)

2. Good build quality.

3. DLNA.

4. Dual HDMI.


What I don't need:


1. Analog anything.

2. DVD upscaling.

3. Universal disk player.

4. Nice remote.

5. Apps.


Caveats:


1. Under $500

2. Available before December 1st.


Not on the list, but actually most important is reliability.


I would have probably jumped on a new feature rich Samsung, but after reading the massive list of Blu-Ray skip or won't play issues and the firmware nightmares, I basically ruled all of them out.


I am leaning toward the Panasonic 85K to go with my Panny Plasma, but it doesn't have DLNA, which isn't a deal breaker but is something I'd like to have.


The OPPO 93 seems a bit too far out as no one really knows when it will be shipping. I am also looking at the Denon 1611UD, but I haven't heard enough to know if it is the player I am looking for, or when it will ship.


The Sony's look nice (S570/770) so they are still on my list.


Other contenders are the Onkyo BD 808/807 (to match my receiver) and the Samsung C7900.


Any direction would be appreciated.


----------



## mathieuy

My choice:


1.SONY BDPS370

2.Samsung BD-C5500

3.Toshiba BDX2100

4.LG BD570C


Help me choose a player!!!


----------



## Murmur

Hi all,


Looking to upgrade from an old Sammy and was wondering about a few options. I have been doing quite a bit of looking and thought I had things narrowed down, but actually don't. What I am looking for is a player with a good quality pic, good load times (Sammy is soooo slow), wifi, netflix and pandora would be nice, the latest codecs and 3d would be a bonus (but not necessary - I won't be upgrading the TV for several years, unless it dies on me). I have a older Denon (about 6 - 7 years old without hdmi, but will be upgrading to a much better A/V receiver very soon. Price range of $200 - $225.


I have a chance to buy an new PS3 slim 160gb for $200 and didn't know what some thoughts were on this compared to some others in this price range, such as;


- Panasonic DMP-BD85K

- LG BD590

- Sony BDP-S570


I currently have an xbox 360, but haven't really set this up as any type of media hub as of yet. I do some gaming, but not sure how much I would do on the PS3.


For the $200 price, would the PS3 be the best bang for the buck, or would I be better off with one of the other players at this price point?


Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## dda12

So I'm looking for the following features in a BR player


$100 or less

Very good (preferably excellent) Blu-Ray and Netflix playback

Reliable WiFi


I'm looking into the Insignia NS-WBRDVD refurb models but I'm a little hesitant as I have no idea whether or not they provide BR PQ on par with the name brand competition. What are people predicting for Wifi enabled BR players on Black Friday, should I wait until then? Any input would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Takora

I want a BR player but i don't know which one. It MUST be region free (or have a hack) at least for the DVD part. Also, it must support NTSF and be able to play MKV-files as well as XviD and all that.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dda12* /forum/post/19457913
> 
> 
> So I'm looking for the following features in a BR player
> 
> 
> $100 or less
> 
> Very good (preferably excellent) Blu-Ray and Netflix playback
> 
> Reliable WiFi
> 
> 
> I'm looking into the Insignia NS-WBRDVD refurb models but I'm a little hesitant as I have no idea whether or not they provide BR PQ on par with the name brand competition. What are people predicting for Wifi enabled BR players on Black Friday, should I wait until then? Any input would be greatly appreciated, thank you.



BR PQ is identical to the competition. Netflix interface is better than most. That being said, vastly better players are available for only $20-$30 more from sony and vizio. They can do dozens of streaming services like hulu, amazon, vudu, etc. as well as DLNA and 3D that the Insignia currently cannot. It's also easier to get them to work with a universal remote, and remote response is better overall.


Insignia is a fine player and great bang-for-the-buck if you can find them for under $50 as I have, but they are quickly being surpassed by newer mainstream models whose prices continue to drop as their feature sets improve.


In any case, you should definitely wait for BF. I would expect the new Insignia NS-WBRDVD2 to drop below $100. The others I mentioned probably will as well.


----------



## chexi1

Any help would be appreciated. I am looking for a blu-ray player with the following features:


Must have:


1. Can output 480i over HDMI

2. 5.1 or better 7.1 analog outs

3. Ability to decode DTS MA and Dolby TrueHD and ouput via PCM through analog outs


Nice but not essential:


1. Ethernet connectivity

2. Netflix streaming

3. Ability to output DTS MA and Dolby TrueHD in bitstream


Don't need:


3D

Dual outs


My requirements should be somewhat behind the cutting edge, but the analog outs and 480i are important as I have a Lumagen HDP for upscaling and playing DVDs at 1080p/24 and a nice older Marantz pre-HDMI receiver I want to use with its 7.1 analog inputs (although 5.1 is fine in this setup since I only have 5.1 speakers in this room). This is not my main setup, so I don't need the audiophile DACs of the high-end Oppo, but do still want to be able to use the newer uncompressed formats.


----------



## Davesatdoasisbar

Anybody??


Recently purchased the Panasonic 54 V10, Onkyo 1007, monitor 70,60,40 and looking for a nice Blu ray.

Not really sure where to start. I want something that would compliment the above and not be the weak link but I don't want to spend a ton of money by buying duplication of what the TV and AVR can do.



Would like to keep it around 400$ but I say that only because I don't know what I should be looking for.

What should I be looking for?

What questions or habits should I ask myself to help decide?


I do know quality of the movie is extremely important.

Would like to stream/netflix or ?

Load or start time really isn't an issue.


Another question(s) - do all Blu rays play DVD's? Do they play them as well as dedicated DVD player? Do Blu rays play CD's?

Thanks again


----------



## Goldenager62

Best SD video quality with stereo outputs.


----------



## mtbdudex

I recently bought 2 Vizio (VBR231 Blu-ray (WiFi, Netflix)) from Costco for $129 each.

I'll be posting my comments in the below thread, but after 5 days of use I'm very satisfied.

My other Blu-ray player is 2 year old PS3 (I think 80GB model?), which still works fine.
Vizio VBR231 Blu-ray (WiFi, Netflix) Player Owner's 


> Quote:
> http://www.vizio.com/vbr231.html#support
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> The VIZIO VBR231 Blu-ray Player with Wireless Internet Apps delivers full 1080p high-definition video, 7.1 surround sound and connects wirelessly to the Internet to stream movies, TV shows, music and more! This amazing dual band device plays Blu-ray and DVD discs, audio CDs, MP3 and JPEG files from the front USB input. The 5G Hz VBR231 includes built-in 802.11n wireless networking for easy connection to the Internet so you can enjoy even more entertainment from top online services like Netflix***, VUDU**, Pandora Internet Radio, Twitter, Facebook, Flickr, Picasa, Associated Press and The New York Times and so many others!****
> 
> 
> And as an added bonus, included with your VBR231 purchase is an HDMI cable used to connect the blu-ray player to your sound system for multi-channel audio output. This also supports Dolby® TrueHD, Dolby® Digital Plus and DTS-HD audio processing for a premium home theater experience in any room!
> 
> 
> But wait, there's even more! VUDU is offering 3 free high definition movie rentals! That's a $17.97 retail value!**
Click to expand...


----------



## Carlos Martinez

Can someone tell me which are the more recent BD players releases that are capable of playing MKV files?


----------



## RuleOf72

Hi all,


It's been a long while since I've posted but our Infocus SP4805 is still going strong. We're heading into "movie season" and I'm wondering if it makes sense to upgrade our Oppo DVD player to a Blu-ray/Netflix capable player. Will we be able to see any difference in picture quality with the 4805?


If so, what might be a decent lower priced player to look at that has Netflix streaming?


Thanks!


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RuleOf72* /forum/post/19470774
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> It's been a long while since I've posted but our Infocus SP4805 is still going strong. We're heading into "movie season" and I'm wondering if it makes sense to upgrade our Oppo DVD player to a Blu-ray/Netflix capable player. Will we be able to see any difference in picture quality with the 4805?
> 
> 
> If so, what might be a decent lower priced player to look at that has Netflix streaming?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You won't get much benefit from Blu-ray on the display. 480 vertical pixels is DVD resolution, where BR is 1080, which would have to be downscaled to DVD quality.


-Bill


----------



## kylenolan

I am looking for a cheap player that does the following:

- 1.5x playback with full audio (like the PS3)

- DLNA

- 50Hz->60Hz conversion for region free Blu-ray

Ideal if it also supported PAL and/or could be made region free


Any suggestions?


----------



## mikemann

I’m not sure where this belongs best, so if a mod wants to move this to a different forum…go for it and sorry for not picking the right place first.


I thought I would make this post to help some other folks out there that might be in a similar position as me.


I just recently revamped my entire home theater. 10 years later, two kids…sort of tried to simplify life a little. I had just purchased a Samsung 63” Plasma and wanted to get a Blu-ray for it.


Now prior to this I had been a Oppo customer. Owning two 970 DVD players which I still have and are connected to two Panasonic 720P/1080i 50” Plasmas. These Oppos have served us great and I have always felt I got a great picture out of them. My long term plan has always been to get another Oppo player, and the timing turned out to be right as the talk over the last few weeks of the upcoming BDP-93 was getting strong.


The original plan was to get a blu-ray player that would buy me some time till the Oppo came out and then I would just retire this player to a bedroom/office.


My original requirements were to just have something that supported Netflix and upconverted DVD’s well. I have a library of over 800+ SD DVD’s and that was important to me. I figured it’s been easily 4 years since I bought those Oppos, surely the technology today in upconversion surpasses what’s in those old Oppos. What a surprise I was in for!


Also as I got along, I discovered I had some additional requirements too. I needed good wireless capability and wanted at least version 2 of the Netflix Interface and VUDU support. I also wanted a fairly wife-friendly interface because ultimately this is where the player would end up in a room she would use it most.


I’ve been through a ton of Blu-Ray players in the last 60 days. What proved to be the two biggest challenges is the getting anywhere close to the same quality SD-DVD performance as the OPPO and getting a player that had a decent wireless adapter.


Here’s my list of players tried and findings –

*1st Try - LG BD550*


I had done some homework and it sounded like SD-DVD upconversion might be okay with this. Used it for two weeks, it was the buggiest of all players I tried. Dropped audio quit a bit, SD performance was not very good at all and it had trouble playing some DVD’s getting hung up on chapters and stopping video playback. The interface was

*2nd Try – Samsung C6900*


I know had a better idea of what my priorities were and gave this a try. I never got a chance to test SD performance on this player because I got so frustrated with the wireless setup, I gave up. The wireless adapter on this player was the worst of the bunch that I tried. I am 55 ft from my router. My ipad, my iphone and my Xbox 360 all can connect solid to the router. The ipad which is known for not having the best wireless adapter was the weakest of the bunch bit still would give me two bars of signal. This player would barely get one bar and would drop out constantly. I tried updating the software 2-3 times and couldn’t get it to work wirelessly. Finally plugged into Ethernet and got it updated. It failed a few times on the upgrade and finally took. The whole thing just felt slow in terms of interface.


I also was not really excited about the build quality and design of the player. It was noticeably louder on loading discs. I think that was adding to my annoyances. I also decided I was not a fan of the touch buttons on top. The acrylic top also just didn’t do it for me. I saw this thing looking scratched up really quick.


I never gave it a further chance beyond that. It went back.

*3rd Try – LG BD570*


I thought I liked the interface better than the Samsung, I was reading that SD might be suitable. I liked the design/construction of the LG better.


However I again ran into the same problems. The wireless adapter was very poor. I could barely connect to my router. And I this is when I really started to do some A-B comparisons to the Oppo. The SD upconversion just would not compare. I don’t think I’m really a video snob, but after seeing the two side by side, it was making me feel like using this was going to make DVD’s unwatchable.

*4th Try – Panasonic BD-85K*


I then started trolling the “HELP ME CHOOSE A PLAYER?” thread….and was seeing lots of recommendations for the BD-85K.


I’ve have read every CNET, PCMag, HometheaterMag, etc review a thousand times over at this point.


I had keep hearing about how bad the interface is, how hard it is to setup and how slow it was.


My experience with this one was for the most part opposite of what I was reading. I felt of all the players I had tested at this point, this was very easy to set up. I liked the simple menus (maybe it was something I was used to from owning three panny plasmas) and wireless connection was the best of the bunch, and that was not using the dongle on an extension cable. I think I could have gotten better performance out of it if I relocated it, which I felt was a nice plus.


I also really liked the user interface of the panny too. It was very simple. Having the Vieracast hot button on the remote made it quick to get into Netflix and the other apps.


The downside I realized after the fact was that the player only supported the Ver. 1 of the Netflix interface (instant queue only) I had thought it at least had ver 2. which gives you some additional viewing options. 


I also felt that the BD-85 was still not as good as the Oppo. It was very grainy and showed some signs or moiré and artifacts. I could also see some some jaggies on fine detail as well, that wasn’t there on the Oppo.


I decided to give this another try and hook it up to my 50” Panasonic plasma and do an A-B test there. The results were less dramatic, but definitely noticeable.


I am really surprised to hear how this play gets such good marks on upconversion, because I didn’t feel like it really even compared.


On a side note, when testing on the smaller screen, I was closer to the router and this player was able to recognize my 5gh N connection and connect. I streamed a Netflix HD TV show and it worked great!


I was starting to second guess all my choices and was thinking maybe I just keep the Oppo and buy a ROKU box, but then thought of not being able to support a blu-ray disc was disappointing, especially when you pop one in and see how significantly better it is to the crap SD-DVD I’m testing. 


I also didn’t feel the Panasonic was that slow either. Again total opposite of everything I had read.


I resorted to two last choices to consider. I thought of trying the Toshiba BDX2700 and Samsung BD-C6500. I liked the physical appearance of the Toshiba much better and I was reading fairly good things about it, but after some playing time with the display unit, you could just tell this thing was extremely slow. I knew it supported Netflix V2 and Vudu which was a plus, but I had seen the user interface was a little sketchy. I was also concerned about long term support. It appeared from reading the forums that LG and Samsung do a good job of putting out firmware updates…and that Panasonic and Toshiba not so much.


The Samsung gave me everything on paper I was looking for, but the wireless connection was still questionable and since I had never tested any SD content on the C6900, I had no idea what to expect. The C6900 was getting very high marks for DVD upconversion maybe the C6500 would share that, but at this point….I didn’t have very high hopes.


I figured I would pick one, and this would be my last try…I decided to go with the Samsung and brought it home last night.

*Last Try – Samsung C6500*


Very happy all around. The wireless adapter is definitely better then the c6900. I also noticed in terms of setting up it does have a slightly different interface for the keyboard and the firmware upgrade process was much better, faster, etc.


I was able to connect to my network and stream Netflix HD content with no issue. Everything loaded fast and the Netflix did start in SD for the first 5-10 secs and then streamed up to HD and held for an entire 30 minute TV show. The Netflix interface is the full interface and allows for searching for content which is awesome.


SD upconversion was also much better than anything else I have tried at this point. I still think the old Oppo 970 is better (which is honestly amazing to me at this point…how is it that after all this time this thing still is king?) but this the differences are much more smaller and I felt that on the smaller 50” screen where this is ultimately going to end up those differences were much less noticeable.


I am pretty happy with this player right now. I still am not crazy about the build quality of it, it too has an acrylic top like the C69000 and it also has touch sensitive buttons, but they are at least forward facing instead of on top. Very minor nitpicks since I'm getting all the big bullet points hit. I only have a little time under my belt with it, but I think I’ve found a winner for me that met my requirements –

*- Very Good SD Upconversion

- Very Good Wireless Connectivity

- Netflix Full Interface

- VUDU Support

- Wife/Family Friendly User Menu*


I was able to pick one up for $189 and am tempted to replace my second Oppo 970 with it.


Now if only the Oppo BDP93 will ship, excited to have that hooked up to the Samsung 63”


I hope this helps someone else out there.


-Mike


----------



## zar32

Looking to choose between the following two players:


LG BD570

Sony BDS370


I know the LG has built-in wireless, but which player has better PQ on standard DVDs?


----------



## hacksaw35

I am looking to purchase my first blu-ray player. My budget is around $150 and I would like to get a black friday deal. I have a 42" Samsung LCD and would like the ability to watch Hulu & Netflix, but I don't need wireless. My router is right with my tv. I don't need 3-D either.


Thanks!


----------



## mdavej

AFAIK, only Sony and samsung do hulu. Keep an eye on the Sony 370.


----------



## Tim McCune




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikemann* /forum/post/19473010
> 
> *2nd Try - Samsung C6900*
> 
> The wireless adapter on this player was the worst of the bunch that I tried.



Mike,


I'm considering the C6900. Some earlier reviews, like yours, indicated wifi issues, but other recent reviews indicate the issue was addressed via firmware update. Given it was only the 2nd you tried, I assume you purchased quite a while ago. Do you happen to remember your purchase date? Also, I realize that unless you took good notes you probably don't remember the firmware version you were working with, but if you do, that would be greatly appreciated too. Thanks.


Tim


----------



## hacksaw35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19481784
> 
> 
> AFAIK, only Sony and samsung do hulu. Keep an eye on the Sony 370.



So, the Sony bdps370 should be good for hulu and netflix(streaming hd)? Looks like several places will have that for $99 on black friday.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Wondering people's thoughts for this one:


-region-free for blu (ABC)

-3D

-Blu playback as good as the PS3

-excellent upscaling


Suggestions?


----------



## techowiz

Anyone have experience with the Sony BDP-S370 and LG BD550?? Would like a comparison- better of the two??


----------



## mdavej

Quote:

Originally Posted by *hacksaw35* 
So, the Sony bdps370 should be good for hulu and netflix(streaming hd)? Looks like several places will have that for $99 on black friday.
Depends on what you mean by HD. Only the PS3 does netflix in 1080p at the moment. Ever other player does 720p. Still looks great though.


----------



## watchtower918

I need some help deciding which Blu-ray player to buy...


I'm choosing from:


1. LG BD570

2. Panasonic DMP-BD85k

3. Samsung BD-C6500

4. Sony BDP-S570

5. LG BD590


This being my first player, I am most concerned about reliability and picture quality. It looks like the options on all of the above are pretty similar, but perhaps there are some details I'm missing that make one better than the others. I do like that the BD590 has a 250GB hard drive. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Edllguy

I will be having my Pro111 calibrated by D-Nice in 2011. What is the best Blu-ray player to match with the 111 for calibration purposes to get the best picture? Is it the Oppo? I hope I don't step on anyones toes here. Perhaps I should ask what is the best 3 players?


Thanks


----------



## GTaudiophile

I am strongly considering buying the Samsung UN46C6500 HDTV.


Is it strongly recommended that one purchase a Blu-Ray player of the same brand (Samsung)?


Otherwise, I am reading good things about the Panasonic DMP-BD85K.


Thanks for your input.


----------



## h00ks

Is there a big difference between the bd65 which is a stand alone unit versus the sc-bt228 which comes in a home theatre bundle? Thanks for input.


----------



## nearfantastica

Hi,

I am looking to buy a blu-ray player that will also play standard definition PAL discs. Is this even possible? I'm in the US but I have some DVDs I've downloaded that are in PAL format. Just to be clear, these are not copyrighted movie DVDs. They are different concert DVDs that people have put together themselves. Thank you!


----------



## goonstopher

Bought the panny 65 an amazon for then saw the sony 370. looks like it is faster, ads netflix interface version 2 (vs que only) and some SACD options. Considering the black friday prices coming up, isn't the sony a clear winner at the same price?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nearfantastica* /forum/post/19488275
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am looking to buy a blu-ray player that will also play standard definition PAL discs. Is this even possible? I'm in the US but I have some DVDs I've downloaded that are in PAL format. Just to be clear, these are not copyrighted movie DVDs. They are different concert DVDs that people have put together themselves. Thank you!



I don't know of a list of PAL supporting players, but I would start with the list of players in the second post in this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1117941 


Players that support 1080i50 content are likely to support 576i50 (PAL) as well.


Note that if your display does not accept a 50hz signal you will need a player that converts 50hz to 60hz. The OPPOs do, among others I am sure.


-Bill


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goonstopher* /forum/post/19488288
> 
> 
> Bought the panny 65 an amazon for then saw the sony 370. looks like it is faster, ads netflix interface version 2 (vs que only) and some SACD options. Considering the black friday prices coming up, isn't the sony a clear winner at the same price?



Yes, it is. Ever changing prices and features can change the game at any time. This is precisely why I end up replacing my player about every 6 months. We'll see if sony's BF price can beat my $88 panny 65 and send it packing off to ebay.


----------



## Frank Savage

My niece and her husband live in a very rural area with NO internet connection other than dial-up. They would like to upgrade to a blu-ray player but are concerned about gereral reliability and firmware updates. Does anyone have a suggestion for a reliable basic blu-ray player that would be appropriate for their situation? It is possible that I could download firmware updates on a CD or USB device occasionally and send to them by snail mail. Any suggestions appreciated and TIA.

FS


----------



## moxie1617

I know both Oppo and Panasonic support will mail firmware CD's. You can also download the firmware and burn your own CD's.


----------



## Nessiah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *watchtower918* /forum/post/19484630
> 
> 
> I need some help deciding which Blu-ray player to buy...
> 
> 
> I'm choosing from:
> 
> 
> 1. LG BD570
> 
> 2. Panasonic DMP-BD85k
> 
> 3. Samsung BD-C6500
> 
> 4. Sony BDP-S570
> 
> 5. LG BD590



These are the players I'm looking at except for the Panasonic DMP-BD85k (bad reviews from what I've seen) and the LG BD590 (more money for the additional storage which is ok, but i'd rather save the $$$).


I thikn the Samsung BD-C6500 really stands out and I'm leaning more for that than any of the other players above or that I've researched in that price range. I am looking to use it for streaming media (mostly netflix, but other internet services as well) and good quality for viewing BR movies, DVD movies, and burned content.


Are there any major cons I should be aware of?


----------



## Jacob305

besides that samsung makes crappy blu ray players. you are better off with the panasonic 85.


Jacob


----------



## mikemann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim McCune* /forum/post/19481901
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> 
> I'm considering the C6900. Some earlier reviews, like yours, indicated wifi issues, but other recent reviews indicate the issue was addressed via firmware update. Given it was only the 2nd you tried, I assume you purchased quite a while ago. Do you happen to remember your purchase date? Also, I realize that unless you took good notes you probably don't remember the firmware version you were working with, but if you do, that would be greatly appreciated too. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Tim



Tim, I don't remember exactly what firmware I was on. The first thing I did do though was upgrade the firmware. I had read the same things and had hoped that was going to address my issues with the wifi.


I had the unit only 2 weeks ago, so unless something radically new firmware has come out, I don't think it made any difference for me.


I'm about 55FT from my router. Using a Netgear WNR3700 Dual band N router and am on a 20+MB Internet Connection. I could barely get two bars, it would bounce between one and two bars with the C6900 at this spot.


With the C6500 I get a solid 4 bars of wifi and no hiccups. The network portion of the interface is different from the C6900. The keyboard function was different, the setup was slightly different, even when launching the [email protected] software and loading the upgrades for netflix, vudu, etc was different.


-Mike


----------



## Bizrank

I can't get any model Panasonic BD-series Blu ray player, up to BD85, to play 1920x1080p 60p via SDHC card. Does anyone know of a Blu ray player, any make or model, that will recognize 60p raw clips from a TM700 Panny Camcorder and play them? By the way, I CAN burn 60p to DVD using MultiAVCHD, and it will play, but my BD60 stutters the playback.


If there's no blu ray player, is there a digital media player anyone would recommend?


Thanks.


----------



## xrayguy61

which one has the best qulity of image?

need one $500


----------



## antsmarchn

I am looking to get a BD player for my bedroom and am debating between 3 models. The Sony BDP-S770, the Samsung BD-C6800, and the Samsung BD-C6900. I am looking for a full featured player, which I know they all are. It will be hooked up to a 40 inch Samsung A750 from 2 years ago. I want something that has great picture quality, good up-conversion for regular DVDs, and an easy to use interface. Remotes are not super important since I have a Harmony (that although failing will be replaced soon). I have read reviews of all of them here, but still can't make up my mind. Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## albow

If I am correct, they are going to quit making players with 7.1 analog outputs after Jan 1st. Therefore, I need to get something before they are gone. I wasn't really ready to buy, as I watch very few movies, but I can't miss out on this and subsequently have to replace my receiver (non hdmi) if I wait too long. I need 7.1 analog outs, built in decoding and something reliable, i.e. not the Samsung bdp3600 I just bought open box and am not going to bother hooking up after reading here. Oh, my budget is basically under $150. I noticed a few units at BB today that fit this bill but didn't look too closely at them after finding the aforementioned Samsung.


----------



## ak85lp

I have a question about the new Panasonic Blu Ray players as I have been out of touch with the Home Theater scene here for a bit.

I have an older Panasonic DVD RV-41 DVD player that has the onboard Dolby Digital decoder. I route all 5 outputs to my older Yamaha RX-V990 that does not have the decoder. It would be nice to keep the receiver as it works flawlessly but I'm not sure if these models below have an actual onboard decoder as they mention. Any thoughts would help or a better recommendation.


Panasonic DMP-BD65K

Panasonic DMP-BD85K


----------



## jsnowash

We just purchased our first HDTV, and would like to get a blu-ray player... Ideally we would like an internet-connected player with the latest version of Netflix, and it would love to find one that is compatible with Playon. Any suggestions??


----------



## Lazy8z

So I got my 58VT25 delivered about 10min ago and since they were out of the BDT100 I got a BDT300PP instead for free!! I checked Amazon and it is going for more than a PS3. Do I keep this or Craigslist/EBay and get a PS3?? I don't have time to game anymore but with Netflix in 1080p only on PS3 and Hulu Plus which Panasonic doesn't have yet maybe it is a better deal? I can't believe I got so lucky.


----------



## mdavej

If you want 3D, keep it. Otherwise sell it and also budget for a universal remote IR interface for the PS3 unless you want to use your controller all the time.


----------



## seggers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19501872
> 
> 
> If you want 3D, keep it. Otherwise sell it and also budget for a universal remote IR interface for the PS3 unless you want to use your controller all the time.



That's not quite true. There is a more 'remote' type remote for the PS3 that runs about 25 in all the usual places.


Seggers


----------



## Brad Smith

OK, so I have a bit of a quandary...


I just bought a Sony 52" HX909. It's 3D-ready (but doesn't come with the equipment for 3D). Now I'm not 100% sold on 3D, but for the right price and setup, I'd love to get it.


I currently have the following equipment:

- Denon AVR-988 (with HDMI 1.3a)

- Panasonic BD-30 Bluray Player


The Sony store is offering me the following for $300 extra:

- The 3D transmitter for the tv

- Two 3D glasses

- A Sony 3D Bluray player (the BDPS470)


Is it a worthwhile upgrade? A good cost? Also, is there anyway I can set things up to do 3D without needing a new receiver or falling back to the older non-HD audio codecs?


Any recommendations or advice appreciated!


Thanks!


Brad


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *albow* /forum/post/19495076
> 
> 
> If I am correct, they are going to quit making players with 7.1 analog outputs after Jan 1st.



No. There are new restrictions on component video in 2011, not on analog audio.


-Bill


----------



## jaba1337

I am looking at possibly getting a Samsung BD C5500 refurb for a good deal. I've read a lot of mixed reviews about this player, however the netflix streaming and dnla make this pretty appealing to me. My other thought is to get a Roku player as netflix is my primary use, though blu ray would be nice to have.


Is the Samsung worth it? or should I just go with the roku?


----------



## hacksaw35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19484024
> 
> 
> Depends on what you mean by HD. Only the PS3 does netflix in 1080p at the moment. Ever other player does 720p. Still looks great though.



Well that sucks. Could that change with firmware updates?

Ok, so i guess this is what I'm trying to decide between now...Once again I would like a good Netflix interface...and Hulu if possible. Which would you recommend?


Sony bdps370 $99

Samsung bd c6500 $138


----------



## T3h Professor

Looking to pickup a blu ray player that'll let me use the upscaling abilities of my pioneer 1120. Not sure what this feature is called that I'm looking for. Any players in the sub 150 range with netflix that'll let me do this?


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T3h Professor* /forum/post/19507922
> 
> 
> Looking to pickup a blu ray player that'll let me use the upscaling abilities of my pioneer 1120. Not sure what this feature is called that I'm looking for. Any players in the sub 150 range with netflix that'll let me do this?



The feature you are looking for is called source direct but you won't find any in the sub $150 price range. It seems limited to Oppo, Denon, Marantz, and Pioneer. In this link to Winston's reviews he has a column for source direct.

http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=69


----------



## T3h Professor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The feature you are looking for is called source direct but you won't find any in the sub $150 price range. It seems limited to Oppo, Denon, Marantz, and Pioneer. In this link to Winston's reviews he has a column for source direct.
> 
> http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=69



Of course! Ahhh...its just money, right? Thank you.


----------



## chexi1

Onkyo 807 as well (very similar to the Denon and Marantz). Note, none of these 3 have Netflix, Pandora, or the like.


We are assuming what you are looking for is the ability to play the native format of whatever you throw in the player to let your AVR do the upscaling (e.g., playing DVD at 480i over HDMI instead of 480p or higher).


I just bought the Onkyo for almost this exact purpose (along with the fact that it has 7.1 analog audio outs). You may wonder why I would need analog outs if I am letting a separate device do the scaling. It is because I am using a Lumagen HDP do the scaling and using an older, but still great, Marantz 8004 (pre-HDMI) for the audio.


----------



## T3h Professor

Would I suffer any noticeable video degradation by not having that feature?


----------



## s44

I believe most Sony players let you output 480i over HDMI. You just can't have the player switch to that resolution automatically whenever you put in a DVD and then back to 1080p when you put in a Blu-Ray.


Honestly, you have to go pretty high on the video processor scale before it will top a good player (most source direct players, ironically enough, will beat most AVRs with which you'd use the feature), and on most displays you won't see a difference anyway. Forget about it.


----------



## chexi1

The only way it makes sense really is if your AVR or scaler can also not only convert 480i to 1080p but also reverse telecine it to 1080p/24. Not many setups out there can correctly scale and play a DVD at 1080p/24. The nicer OPPO players (83 and presumably the new one coming out) can do it all internally, but I think that is the only blu-ray player capable of doing it all by itself.


I do this with my Lumagen scaler and the Onkyo player (or will once I hook it up).


I do this with my DVDO iScan Duo even with a player that only outputs 480p over HDMI. With its PReP feature, it can identify and grab the original 480i, then take the 480i to 1080p/24.


But this is really for total videophile nuts like me. If you don't mind your credits scrolling a little jerky or don't insist on high fidelity with your frame/field rates, then 1080p/60 should be fine for you, and yes, most of the players have pretty good scalers built in these days (although some are much better than others... so do some research).


What AVR do you have or are you considering?


Oh, and if you don't have a display that can accept 1080p/24, then definitely forget about it.


----------



## mdavej

Quote:

Originally Posted by *hacksaw35* 
Well that sucks. Could that change with firmware updates?
I sure hope so.

Quote:

Ok, so i guess this is what I'm trying to decide between now...Once again I would like a good Netflix interface...and Hulu if possible. Which would you recommend?


Sony bdps370 $99

Samsung bd c6500 $138
Both have a good interface AFAIK. Sony has hulu+. Sammy doesn't, but adds wireless. I personally have no interest in hulu if I have to pay for it.


Choices, choices ...


----------



## hacksaw35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19511395
> 
> 
> I sure hope so.
> 
> 
> Both have a good interface AFAIK. Sony has hulu+. Sammy doesn't, but adds wireless. I personally have no interest in hulu if I have to pay for it.
> 
> 
> Choices, choices ...



Thanks for all the info.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chexi1* /forum/post/19510202
> 
> 
> What AVR do you have or are you considering?



It says in his original post: the Pioneer 1120. Seems to use the Marvell Qdeo chip that's going into the Oppo 93, but of course implementation is everything. I don't have the time to look into it further.










Feel free to play around with AVR video if you like. As I said, instead of Source Direct you could just use any cheap Sony player and flip it from 480i to 1080p manually.


----------



## michaelscott73

With no care for bells, whistles, analog quality, dvd picture qualirt etc., is there a price point where you will notice a difference in picture quality on Blu Ray's...or at this point will a $100 player look the same as a $1K player?


----------



## mxpx5678

I am new to this site, and just upgraded my old 46inch rear projection to a 55inch LED LCD 120hz Vizio.


I would like some recomendations on which blu ray player to get. I currently have a samsung BDP-1500 and dont like it, it takes forever to load and has no on board storage so for many blu rays i have to have a usb drive in the back of the player.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelscott73* /forum/post/19513198
> 
> 
> With no care for bells, whistles, analog quality, dvd picture qualirt etc., is there a price point where you will notice a difference in picture quality on Blu Ray's...or at this point will a $100 player look the same as a $1K player?



The general forum consensus is that all BR players produce very similar image quality from film-based BR titles.


-Bill


----------



## hacksaw35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19511395
> 
> 
> I sure hope so.
> 
> 
> Both have a good interface AFAIK. Sony has hulu+. Sammy doesn't, but adds wireless. I personally have no interest in hulu if I have to pay for it.
> 
> 
> Choices, choices ...



I'm leaning towards the Sony because I don't really need the wireless, but will it make it difference with streaming since it doesn't have internal memory?

I would like the best picture possible when streaming Netflix.


----------



## bigboar

Hi all, I have a friend that has a few blu ray players he is wanting to sell me and I am hoping someone can rank these following players from best to worst for me.


Samsung bd-p1200

Panasonic dmp-bd35

Sony bdp-s350

JVC xv-bp1

Sylvania nb530slx


any help greatly appreciated. Also, he told me I could have my choice of any of them for $50 each. Is that a good price?


----------



## rrgg

Hi, I'm looking for some recommendations. I know Oppo has a following here, so I looked for the 80 or 83 but it appears to be unavailable right now.


Is there a consensus about some of the well liked alternatives?


I don't personally need 3D or care about SACD or DVD-Audio. I already have some streaming features built-in to my display (Samsung UN46C6800), so it's a toss-up whether I need any streaming or apps in a blu-ray player. I'm replacing my receiver with an onkyo 708 (most likely).


To me reliability and a lack of dropping HDMI are important. (I've read random user reviews of problems with some models). Any tips appreciated. PM is OK too. Thank you in advance.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hacksaw35* /forum/post/19517603
> 
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Sony because I don't really need the wireless, but will it make it difference with streaming since it doesn't have internal memory?
> 
> I would like the best picture possible when streaming Netflix.



All players have enough memory for good streaming. External memory is only an issue with BD-live. I never use it, so it doesn't make any difference to me.


----------



## rlmfswingle

I just purchased a Panasonic TC-P54G25 plasma tv. It will be delivered in the next 10 days. I want to upgrade my Blu-Ray Player. I am not interested in 3D but it is ok if it is included. I have narrowed the search to the following:


Panasonic BD85 or BD65

Samsung BD-C6500

Sony BDP-S570


Any advice?


Thanks.


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rrgg* /forum/post/19519146
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm looking for some recommendations. I know Oppo has a following here, so I looked for the 80 or 83 but it appears to be unavailable right now.



The Oppo BDP-93 is in pre-release right now and should be in general release shortly. You can go to the Oppo web site and sign up to be notified when it's available. If you're lucky, you might even still get into the pre-release pool.


----------



## rrgg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/19519870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rrgg* /forum/post/19519146
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm looking for some recommendations. I know Oppo has a following here, so I looked for the 80 or 83 but it appears to be unavailable right now.
> 
> 
> Is there a consensus about some of the well liked alternatives?
> 
> 
> I don't personally need 3D or care about SACD or DVD-Audio. I already have some streaming features built-in to my display (Samsung UN46C6800), so it's a toss-up whether I need any streaming or apps in a blu-ray player. I'm replacing my receiver with an onkyo 708 (most likely).
> 
> 
> To me reliability and a lack of dropping HDMI are important. (I've read random user reviews of problems with some models). Any tips appreciated. PM is OK too. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Oppo BDP-93 is in pre-release right now and should be in general release shortly. You can go to the Oppo web site and sign up to be notified when it's available. If you're lucky, you might even still get into the pre-release pool.
Click to expand...


I guess I should have mentioned that I was looking for something with a better price. The 80 was $299 or even less which is fine. The 93 is $499. Thanks.


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JLS24* /forum/post/12689363
> 
> 
> I keep seeing a (K) at the end of the panny bd30 when searching online same thing, or different?



K is the color code meaning the chassis is blacK.


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rrgg* /forum/post/19520972
> 
> 
> I guess I should have mentioned that I was looking for something with a better price. The 80 was $299 or even less which is fine. The 93 is $499. Thanks.



Yes, you should have. Always mention your price point if you have one.


----------



## suffolk112000

I've got an opportunity to pick up the Oppo 93. Who here has went or is going from the Panasonic BD85 to the Oppo BDP-93?

I've actually got a Panasonic BD30, but have been really looking at the BD85.

Can you elaborate on the differences?

I am just trying to decide if the Oppo is worth the extra $$.


----------



## natflag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlmfswingle* /forum/post/19519796
> 
> 
> I just purchased a Panasonic TC-P54G25 plasma tv. It will be delivered in the next 10 days. I want to upgrade my Blu-Ray Player. I am not interested in 3D but it is ok if it is included. I have narrowed the search to the following:
> 
> 
> Panasonic BD85 or BD65
> 
> Samsung BD-C6500
> 
> Sony BDP-S570
> 
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I own the C6500....while it plays blu rays well I am not happy with the samsung internet apps or with the dvd upconversion. I am returning it and picking up the Sony S570 at walmart.


----------



## dja2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlmfswingle* /forum/post/19519796
> 
> 
> I just purchased a Panasonic TC-P54G25 plasma tv. It will be delivered in the next 10 days. I want to upgrade my Blu-Ray Player. I am not interested in 3D but it is ok if it is included. I have narrowed the search to the following:
> 
> 
> Panasonic BD85 or BD65
> 
> Samsung BD-C6500
> 
> Sony BDP-S570
> 
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I have the Panasonic BD85 and its a excellent player and the internet apps work great. I also upgrade my TV recently to the Panasonic TC-P65S2 which I expect in about 10 days.


dja2k


----------



## rlmfswingle

dja2k


The BD85 is 3D capable - are you planning to go with 3D on your new TV? Thanks for the note.


----------



## therain93

I am looking to make the plunge into the Blu-Ray player market. I have a 46" Sony z5100 and (for now) an old LG HTIB system that can take digital audio in (this will be replaced soon, just want to point out that I'm not worried about connections). I have netflix and pandora through the tv, which works relatively well so that's not high on my feature list. Also not worried about wireless as I'm running a GB router and CAT6. Basically looking for a good blu-ray that decodes and upconverts well. I've heard that the PS3 has been one of the best BR players for a while now and since I'm kind of using that as my benchmark, I am curious if there is a player for 299 or less that bests it.


Thanks in advance for your responses.


(Edit: Note: 3d is not a feature I am interested in, nor do I need a substantial HD as I won't be ripping)


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlmfswingle* /forum/post/19522883
> 
> 
> dja2k
> 
> 
> The BD85 is 3D capable - are you planning to go with 3D on your new TV? Thanks for the note.



It is? Since when? I followed that thread for months and never once heard anyone say it did 3d


----------



## rlmfswingle

I was wrong - no #D. I have been researching for the past few days and got confused. Sorry.


----------



## goonstopher

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rlmfswingle* 
I was wrong - no #D. I have been researching for the past few days and got confused. Sorry.
Great unit still. I came very close to buying one but the upcoming price on the sony 370 stopped me. Sure hope amazon matches some of the black friday deals on it


----------



## rlmfswingle

I am going to pull the trigger on the Sony BDP-S570. Right now it is $159.99 on Amazon - i am waiting for 11/22 to see if it will have a special Black Friday price.


I do not plan to use the 3D feature but it looks like great Blu-Ray playere with the internet apps that i want.

Good Luck.


----------



## jnm4lsu

Don't necessarily need 3-D or wireless, I have a hard wired connection. Probably won't watch alot of streaming content anyway. Would like to interface with my windows pc/server

Going through a Onkyo 708 to a Sony KD-XBR 970.

Want quick loading and good upconversion for regular dvd's.

Been looking at the panasonics 65 and 85

Are the features of the panny 85 worth the difference in price from the panny 65 as far as upconversion and audio codecs are concerned, or would something else be better.

Preferably less than $150.

Any help/advice greatly appreciated.
http://www2.panasonic.com/webapp/wcs...394516|394514|


----------



## Acee0

Similar to jnm4lsu I'm primarily looking for good up conversion for regular dvd's and at the moment the Panny 85 is at the top of the list with the Amazon price being also at the top of what I want to pay.


Should I be looking at something else?


----------



## dja2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnm4lsu* /forum/post/19524967
> 
> 
> Been looking at the panasonics 65 and 85
> 
> Are the features of the panny 85 worth the difference in price from the panny 65 as far as upconversion and audio codecs are concerned, or would something else be better. Preferably less than $150.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Acee0* /forum/post/19526315
> 
> 
> Similar to jnm4lsu I'm primarily looking for good up conversion for regular dvd's and at the moment the Panny 85 is at the top of the list with the Amazon price being also at the top of what I want to pay.



These are some of the things they posted when I was trying to decide between the 65 and 85.

_the panasonic 85 has a few extra features that the 65 does not have.. including improved PQ


"The BD85 has an improved chroma processor (improves DVD upconversion and Blu-ray playback), enhanced audio features (Jitter Purifier), a multi-channel analog output with higher quality parts, and a more rigid (heavier) overall construction with isolating feet. There's also a useful Playback Information Window you can access on the BD85 which shows you things like the codecs and bitrates on the disc itself, as well as its video output (e.g., 4:2:2 or 4:4:4). The BD85 is basically an audiophile/videophile version of the BD65, plus WiFi."

http://www.bigpicturebigsound.com/Pa...y-Player.shtml 
_

Hope that helps....


dja2k


----------



## Project37

Relative A/V newbie here.










I'm interested in upgrading my DVD player from my current OPPO DV-980H (running a 5.1 setup through an Onkyo HT-SR800 receiver to a Philips 42" LCD, model 42PFL7422D/37).


Here's what's on my wishlist:
Would like to play AVI, DivX/XviD, MKV, and if possible, MOV and WMV (those last two aren't essential, though)
USB port - I currently have a 350GB Western Digital hard drive with AVIs permanently docked into the OPPO
Wi-Fi (would like access to video files from a networked computer in another room)
Netflix streaming
Upscaling existing DVDs
Conversion for R2 PAL discs
Pandora (not essential, but would be cool)


I see that OPPO has a soon to be released model that seems to do all of this, but I'm not looking to break the bank this time around - can this be done for around $200 (if not less)? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Trac

Do any of the Sonys have a Netflix Browser/Menu? If not, is there a planned upgrade in near future?


----------



## ru4real

I've been using my PS3 to play BD and DVD movies, but I want to add a dedicated player with better picture quality. Would either the BD570 or BD-C6500 do this?


Additional considerations:

- Connected via HDMI to Pioneer VSX-9040TXH (same as VSX-21TXH), then HDMI to a Panasonic 50G25. ARC is unnecessary and turned off.

- I specifically don't want a Panasonic player, because I like variety. Both the LG and Sammy would add apps not currently available on my TV. Some apps will be redundant, but implementations are always different and/or may work better.

- Control via Harmony One remote

- Sunshine Blu-Ray disc has a PIP issue with Sony PS3 (and other Sony players).

- Don't need 3D capability


----------



## wingman1659

Hopefully I can make this one easy on you guys. I can choose between the two


Pioneer BDP-120

Panasonic DMP-BD65


It will be going into an Onkyo TX-SR508, which will run to a Panasonic TC-P42G25.


Im really just looking for Video/Audio performance the inclusion of VieraCast doesnt matter much as my TV has that already. Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## Trac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ru4real* /forum/post/19529509
> 
> 
> I've been using my PS3 to play BD and DVD movies, but I want to add a dedicated player with better picture quality. Would either the BD570 or BD-C6500 do this?
> 
> 
> Additional considerations:
> 
> - Connected via HDMI to Pioneer VSX-9040TXH (same as VSX-21TXH), then HDMI to a Panasonic 50G25. ARC is unnecessary and turned off.
> 
> - I specifically don't want a Panasonic player, because I like variety. Both the LG and Sammy would add apps not currently available on my TV. Some apps will be redundant, but implementations are always different and/or may work better.
> 
> - Control via Harmony One remote
> 
> - Sunshine Blu-Ray disc has a PIP issue with Sony PS3 (and other Sony players).
> 
> - Don't need 3D capability



If you want Hulu+ and/or PlayOn, you need to bump up to the 6900.

Screenshots:
http://www.playon.tv/forum/media-dev...-w-screenshots 

Sammy apps compatibility:
http://www.samsung.com/us/pdf/apps-a...duct-table.pdf 


For more under the hood info, check out the 7900 thread and Amazon 7900 reviews.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ru4real* /forum/post/19529509
> 
> 
> I've been using my PS3 to play BD and DVD movies, but I want to add a dedicated player with better picture quality. Would either the BD570 or BD-C6500 do this?



Don't expect an improvement in BD PQ over the PS3; you might see a small difference in DVD upconversion, depending on your display. On a 42" screen, it won't be much.


----------



## DaveNagy

All righty! Here comes another clueless newbie, looking for guidance!


I've been resisting the urge to buy a Blu-Ray player for quite a while now, but I think the fateful day has finally arrived. I'm a little confused about how audio works in the BR world, so hopefully one of you old hands can point me towards a player that fits my needs.


My old TV just died, and I have a new one on the way. It's 3D capable, and I want to have the option to use that capability. I don't plan on replacing my AVR just yet, and it only has optical and analog inputs. (Feel free to try to talk me into a new AVR, if that turns out to be the path of least money.) I have an Oppo DVD player right now, plugged into the analog inputs of my AVR so I can listen to DVD-A discs.


So here's my list of "demands"









*Things I absolutely want:*
3D output
A sub $500 price tag
The ability to play Blu-Rays








*Additional things I'd like, if possible:*
Analog audio outputs, so I can listen to the better sound found on BR discs. (That would work, right? Or do I absolutely need an HDMI AVR?)
The ability to play DVD-A discs
A sub $300 price tag (Cheaper is better, in other words.)

*Things that I have no interest in, and would not likely use:*
Netflix, or any other kind of streaming app. My 360 is handling that fine. I also have an HTPC.
Wifi. (All I need is an ethernet input on the player.)
Godlike DVD upconversion. (As long as it will play DVDs, I'll be happy.)


I'm guessing that the DVD-A compatibility is going to be tough to find (outside an Oppo, I mean). I _could_ keep my current Oppo DVD for that sort of thing, but that would tie up the analog inputs on my AVR. And maybe *that* would be okay, if I could get "decent" audio out of the BR player's optical output when watching movies. (I'm unclear about how all the new audio formats work on BR.)


And, as I mentioned, I suppose I could break down and buy a new AVR, if that simplifies things considerably.


Short version: Are there any cheap players that do 3D, DVD-A, and have 5.1 analog outputs?


----------



## troglobite

Is the Panasonic DMP-80 the only sub $200 player to offer source direct?Does that option go by other names?I use a custom gamma curve. Processing of the picture, especially in the extreme dark shadows or bright highlights will show up as blocking


----------



## troglobite

if processed by the player and then my video processor applies my custom gamma curve. The only way to keep it from happening is if I get a SDI for DVD or source direct for blu-ray. Sorry for the two posts, I'm on an old cell phone.


----------



## cubenruben

I am looking for inexpensive blu ray player that can access my western digital tv live hub. This device has 1 terabyte of mkv movies and I am interested accessing these videos from the blu ray player in my bed room


----------



## Tspeer

Do we have a thread anywhere that summarizes the disc playback startup time of current model players?


Using a Panasonic DMP-BD35 at the moment. No issues other than it can be very slow. It might be all these bd 2.0 discs + the server they seem to connect to on insertion... All I know is lots of discs seem to be very slow starting up, and for me one of the factors in choosing an upgrade will be speed. *wishes HD-DVD's fast menus and start-up times would come to blu already*


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tspeer* /forum/post/19532508
> 
> 
> Do we have a thread anywhere that summarizes the disc playback startup time of current model players?



See Winston's page: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=56 


-Bill


----------



## TomBodet

I'm running a Panny TC-P42S1 with a Denon AVR-790.


I've looked at the current Sony line Sx70, some LG and the Samsung Cxx00 series. My problem is I'm a little fickle with gear purchases and immediately assume most people's worst experiences will become my own when reading reviews.


What I'm looking for is a solid player that does up-conversion well (vs. the 790 I don't know yet) and does DLNA. Ethernet is fine, there's no wireless in the house at this time and prior to getting the Panny, I had a 35" tube TV with only a coax in, so I don't see me moving to 3D any time soon so it's not necessary. We don't do things like Netflix streaming right now but with their new option we might go for it in the near future.


Reading some of Chris' reviews, the invasive and redundant nature of Sony's online setup bothers me, the Samsungs seem to be hot and cold and I honestly don't have any experience with LG. I'd like to keep this under $200 which seems very do-able, it's just weeding through the choices.


Suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## hldr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trac* /forum/post/19528476
> 
> 
> Do any of the Sonys have a Netflix Browser/Menu? If not, is there a planned upgrade in near future?



id like to know this also. i have a sony n460 bluray, but hate having to go pre add to que to watch something. im looking at getting a second bluray and moving the n460 to my bedroom.


i want great netflix integration and pandora. the ability to access my itunes library via ethernet would be nice (not sure if this is possible). dont need wifi, scad, hi def music. 3d would be a bonus. my plasma is old and i wont get a tv for a year probably.


$250 max. $150 preferred.


thanks for suggestions.


----------



## agb2529

I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on one of these on Black Friday - any thoughts on which one has an edge? They look pretty equal on features & connectivity, prices are the same, Sony is slimmer but that's no big deal. Will probably be doing a fair amount of non-subscription streaming until I build up my disc collection - any advantage with one over the other? I've always been happy with Sony disc players over the years, but I've heard good things about the Pannys too.


----------



## THE_DRAKE

Is there a clear winner among these 3 players that are sold at Costco?


Sony BD-BX57 $149.99

Samsung BD-C6800 $159.99

Panny DMP-BDT105 $189.99


----------



## HD_Dude

Hi everyone...


Great forum! I don't post much, but I learn a lot here.


I was looking at ordering the soon-to-be-released Denon BDP-1611, but before I went for it, I did some comparison shopping.


I found the older Marantz BD-7004. And it sure looks good.


(I don't need streaming: I use Apple TV for Netflix, so I don't need it in a Blu-Ray player)


My questions, specifically:


Will the newer Denon have equal or better picture quality?


Will CD's sound better on one or the other?


Is the older unit truly a better built machine? Or would I be better off with the newer unit, with all the bells and whistles?


Thanks very much...I'm sure you've heard this debate before...is newer, always better?


Thanks


Steve


----------



## Davesatdoasisbar

Looking at Sony S570, Samsung BD 6500 or Panasonic 85. Beyond the basics of pushing play and start, once you get into streaming, netflix etc what is the easiest or most intuitive?


Wife hates having to try and figure out what is what and likes it simple.


I look at that if it makes her happy, it's an easy purchase for me.


Thanks


----------



## rebop

Looking for a quick recommendation or two please. Have not researched since I bought my Denon 3910.

Looking for Bluray, great picture but also as high quality audio as I can afford. The two top of the line Denons seem too pricey. The Oppo looks good, but unsure if the audio meets or exceeds my Denon.


Any other players worth considering?


If it comes down to it, I'd rather spend more for performance than scrimp. So let's say $500 would make me ecstatic and maybe $1200 is not out of the question just for some boundaries.


Thanks.


----------



## jsnowash

Hi all... I'm looking to buy our first Blu-ray player. Actually, I just got a Sony BDP-s370, but I'm considering returning it for something else. One of my issues with the S370 is the need for either the Sony USB wireless adapter or a wireless ethernet bridge to connect wirelessly to the internet for streaming, etc. (The computer & TV/blu ray player are too far away to consider a hard-wire connection.) However, I'm wondering if there is any advantage to connecting via an ethernet bridge over built-in wi-fi... Does it make any difference? Does either type of connection provide for better/faster streaming capability? If they're pretty much the same, I will probably return the player I have for something with built in wi-fi, but of we can get a "better" connection with an ethernet bridge, I'll likely keep this player and do that.


----------



## Neptune76

I need something that plays them


----------



## zrdb

Try a media player-say a Popcorn Hour A210.


----------



## alour

I will be purchasing a Marantz AV7005 hooked up to a Emotiva XPA-5 and Paradigm Studio speakers all around. I simply want a Blu-Ray player to play SACD/DVD-Audio and regular CD playback very well. A good sounding, musical player that also plays Blu-Ray movies and upconverts etc. Is the new Oppo product the answer or should I be looking elsewhere? Thanks


----------



## schroedk

That is a simple question! Yes, the Oppo BDP-93 should fit the bill perfectly, at least based on their previous model, the BDP-83, which I have. I've never had any problems with the 83, playing everything I throw at it without a problem. In fact, the 83 is used as the guts in some high-end (read: expensive) models costing much >$2,000 (somewhat controversially).


----------



## Satmeister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neptune76* /forum/post/19543744
> 
> 
> I need something that plays them



My understanding is you need the BD570 model.


I just bought 2 BD550's yesterday and all is working very well with them, but have not tested for .mkv files yet.


----------



## Satmeister

*UPDATE:* Yes...the BD550's play .mkv files...quite a surprise at this price point.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satmeister* /forum/post/19544538
> 
> 
> My understanding is you need the BD570 model.
> 
> 
> I just bought 2 BD550's yesterday and all is working very well with them, but have not tested for .mkv files yet.


----------



## alour

Thanks for ther response. I notice the Oppo 83 model also has the 83SE which has supposedly higher quality analog outs for music. I am not sure I will be using all of the networking abilities, etc of the new Oppo 93. What I do know is that I love to listen to SACD's, DVD-Audio, and 2 channel CD playback and music reproduction is very important to me. Would the 83SE make more sense and if so where do I buy one? Thanks.


----------



## schroedk

If you want to use the 83 as a high-quality 2-channel CD player/decoder, then the 83SE comes highly recommended. If you intend to use it as a transport only for CD's (i.e. hooking it up via optical, coax, or HDMI and letting your receiver or pre/pro do the digital-to-analog conversion), then the 83 is just fine.


Keep an eye open on the classifieds here at AVSForum, as well as on audiogon.com and videogon.com for a used 83 or 83SE. I've seen quite a few 83's for sale lately as people get ready for the 93, but it's fairly rare to see an 83SE up for sale. It happens occasionally, though.


----------



## Mike8519

I am looking for a player that can stream m2ts/AVCHD with lossless audio and subtitles


Optionally: Can choose from multiple audio streams, MKV/AVI


I should probably be looking at a popcorn hour, but I am looking for something a bit cheaper, sub $200 if possible. Perhaps the LG BD570 would fit the bill?


----------



## c3r1h5

I need help PLEASE! I'm buying blu ray players for my parents and in laws and I can't narrow it down between: *Sony 370/570, Samsung 6500, LG 570, Panny 85*


One house needs wifi, the other has ethernet. *I'm mainly concerned with reliability / ease of use and dvd upscaling.* Playing avi / mkv would be a plus as well.


Can anyone please give me a recommendation? I've been researching for the past two days and all I ended up doing was adding more blu ray players to select.


THANK YOU!


----------



## Peter McM

I'll jump into the "which one should I buy" fray...


I'm going to my local HH Gregg on Saturday for their Mits DLP WD-60638 (or 738 if they are aggressive enough on price). Not asking for much in a player: non-3D, relatively quick start up (I hear some really lag in this dept), and good output including standard DVD upscaling via the cheapest HDMI cable I can find.


If possible, I'd also like one that can be programmed as an all-region player.


Anyone care to point me in the right direction?


----------



## Neptune76

what about 1080p mkv files?


----------



## rrgg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/19521127
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rrgg* /forum/post/19519146
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm looking for some recommendations. I know Oppo has a following here, so I looked for the 80 or 83 but it appears to be unavailable right now.
> 
> 
> Is there a consensus about some of the well liked alternatives?
> 
> 
> I don't personally need 3D or care about SACD or DVD-Audio. I already have some streaming features built-in to my display (Samsung UN46C6800), so it's a toss-up whether I need any streaming or apps in a blu-ray player. I'm replacing my receiver with an onkyo 708 (most likely).
> 
> 
> To me reliability and a lack of dropping HDMI are important. (I've read random user reviews of problems with some models). Any tips appreciated. PM is OK too. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rrgg* /forum/post/19520972
> 
> 
> I guess I should have mentioned that I was looking for something with a better price. The 80 was $299 or even less which is fine. The 93 is $499. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you should have. Always mention your price point if you have one.
Click to expand...


So now that you know, do you have any recommendations? There seem to be a few at this price point but I'm having trouble finding any comparison between: Panasonic BD85, Sony 570, Samsung 6500 for example. I'd love the new oppo, but the panasonic is literally 1/4 the cost today.


----------



## Peter McM

HH Gregg has the Panasonic BD-65 for $89. Good with my new DLP?


----------



## willscary

Panny BD 65 or LG BD 550? Which is more reliable and easier to use? My prerequisites are Netflix and Pandora for streaming. We have been using a PS3 for BluRay and for Netflix, but we want a pair of dedicated machines.


thanks!


----------



## Unreal1997

Hi all,


I am looking for a blu-ray player to get my dad for Christmas. He'd like something with great PQ and good DVD upconversion.


He has no ethernet connection, so online features are absolutely not required. Just looking for something I can plug in, and play off-the-shelf blu-rays with, without screwing around with online crap.


He has been looking at the Sony models; are any of these applicable?


Thanks


----------



## rebop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rebop* /forum/post/19541318
> 
> 
> Looking for a quick recommendation or two please. Have not researched since I bought my Denon 3910.
> 
> Looking for Bluray, great picture but also as high quality audio as I can afford. The two top of the line Denons seem too pricey. The Oppo looks good, but unsure if the audio meets or exceeds my Denon.
> 
> 
> Any other players worth considering?
> 
> 
> If it comes down to it, I'd rather spend more for performance than scrimp. So let's say $500 would make me ecstatic and maybe $1200 is not out of the question just for some boundaries.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Did not get any replies to this. Thought I'd give it one more try.


Any recommendations?


~Bob


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rebop* /forum/post/19548814
> 
> 
> Did not get any replies to this. Thought I'd give it one more try.
> 
> 
> Any recommendations?
> 
> 
> ~Bob



OPPO will have an audiophile machine in 2011, the BDP-95. Unfortunately date, price and features are not yet known.


-Bill


----------



## rebop

That might be worth waiting for, if early enough 2011. Thanks.


Any others to check out?


~Bob


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rebop* /forum/post/19549268
> 
> 
> That might be worth waiting for, if early enough 2011. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Any others to check out?
> 
> 
> ~Bob



No, I don't keep up with that sector. You might try the OPPO BDP-83SE thread; they are likely to know about current and pending models, particularly as they compare to OPPO players: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1194011 


-Bill


----------



## dagger666

Looking at one of these and the research isn't going very far since all have faults and pros so which would you pick? 3D not important right now and will not be until the glasses are done away with but WiFi is.


1) LG BD570 Network Blu-ray Disc Player

2) Samsung BD-C6500 1080p Blu-ray Disc Player

3) Samsung BD-C6900 1080p Blu-ray Disc Player

3) Sony BDP-S570 1080p Blu-ray Disc Player


OK been reading and here is some info.

Hitachi 720p Alpha series HDTV

Kentech Labs Sound bar (only analog inputs)


----------



## gotmilk6

I've been looking at getting my first blu-ray player for quite some time now, and had decided for sure on the LG BD550, however I have been reading tons of complaints about blu-ray movies skipping on the player, which has leaned me more towards the Sony BD S-370. I don't care about streaming or file support or wireless or 3D. All I want is a player that will reliably play Blu-rays and DVDs with a good picture at 1080p/60hz playback. Should I go for the Sony BD S-370?


----------



## HD_Dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD_Dude* /forum/post/19535510
> 
> 
> Hi everyone...
> 
> 
> Great forum! I don't post much, but I learn a lot here.
> 
> 
> I was looking at ordering the soon-to-be-released Denon BDP-1611, but before I went for it, I did some comparison shopping.
> 
> 
> I found the older Marantz BD-7004. And it sure looks good.
> 
> 
> (I don't need streaming: I use Apple TV for Netflix, so I don't need it in a Blu-Ray player)
> 
> 
> My questions, specifically:
> 
> 
> Will the newer Denon have equal or better picture quality?
> 
> 
> Will CD's sound better on one or the other?
> 
> 
> Is the older unit truly a better built machine? Or would I be better off with the newer unit, with all the bells and whistles?
> 
> 
> Thanks very much...I'm sure you've heard this debate before...is newer, always better?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Steve



I ended up ordering the Marantz BD7004.


It's a good match for my receiver, the older Denon 5700. No HDMI inputs, but full 7.1 analog.


Plus, the price drop of the 7004, down to $399 now, was a big factor.


Looking forward to it!


----------



## dagger666




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dagger666* /forum/post/19549755
> 
> 
> Looking at one of these and the research isn't going very far since all have faults and pros so which would you pick? 3D not important right now and will not be until the glasses are done away with but WiFi is.
> 
> 
> 1) LG BD570 Network Blu-ray Disc Player
> 
> 2) Samsung BD-C6500 1080p Blu-ray Disc Player
> 
> 3) Samsung BD-C6900 1080p Blu-ray Disc Player
> 
> 3) Sony BDP-S570 1080p Blu-ray Disc Player
> 
> 
> OK been reading and here is some info.
> 
> Hitachi 720p Alpha series HDTV
> 
> Kentech Labs Sound bar (only analog inputs)



ok decided on the Samsung C6500 because of all the great reviews it got but will these cables work with it?

6FT 28AWG High Speed w/ Ethernet HDMI Cable w/ Ferrite Cores - Black


----------



## iGirl

We don't own a BR player yet - or BR discs, and may not for some time.

Playing BR is just an added bonus at this point.


Already have -


• 4+TB Network HDD storage with Video_TS and H.264/M4V files available on LAN and WLAN

• Apple TV (1) patched running XBMC/Boxee etc. - full WiFi network player of VTS and M4V.

• Roku HD-XR

•*Roku XD

• TiVo Series 2

• Silicon Dust HD Homerun (new yet to be installed - goal is to replace the TiVo using EyeTV *via Mac OSX* to record over 2 tuners and push from the Mac to the network drives)


Want -


• BR player that can stream H.264/M4V direct from the network drive(s) via either LAN or WLAN.

• Bonus - Netflix (full interface - not crippled - to replace Roku)

• Goal - to be the set-top front end for the HD Homerun/EyeTV recordings.


A simple directory of titles would be good - don't ever expect a BR player to be ale to compete with XBMC on the AppleTV.


Obviously media streaming boxes can handle this - but I began to wonder if a well featured BR Player might also? Optionally - we could always just go with two inexpensive boxes - media streamer and BR player. and yes - money is a concerns so no $300+ players please.


Why not just use the AppleTV/XBMC for the TV shows too? It can work very well - but doesn't have the speed over WLAN for TiVo-like FF/RW/Jump. Plus a second or even third player/location is nice - Family room - Theater - Bedroom.


----------



## Billy Gun

What Blu ray player right now will give me the best Video and 2 channel audio performance for around $500?


(I already have an oppo BDP83 and dont want to wait for a 93 and need a second player)


also, 3D is of no importance whatsoever


I seen a Marantz BD7004 on amazon for $399, is it comparable to my oppo bdp83?


----------



## kkmickleson

I'm not in your guys' class re: knowledge of these things. I got a Sony blu-ray before they came out with the ones which have wi-fi. I had to get a Roku box to do Netflix, and now they have that capacity built in, so I'm considering a new one.


Does the 'Viera' thing with Panasonic include access to all online sources of video, such as hulu.com? Or just the majors like Netflix & Amazon? If not is their a BR player with 'most' access to all forms of streaming?


Will appreciate your input/clarification to a simpleton.


Thanks,


----------



## barryaz1

So since I'm not working right now, price will have to be MAJOR...


Seems silly for me not to have a Blu-Ray for my 70" Sony, any possibles (and I was thinking about a discontinued bargain) that would have the following and (LOL everyone now) be under $100? But only new - not used, but "factory reconditioned" ok. My processor does not have HDMI, that's why the 7.1 need.
7.1 Analog Outputs
Wi-Fi


Thanks all.


----------



## SNOT

Hi Guys,


I need help selecting a Blu Ray player and would like to hear your thoughts.


I would like all the bells and whistles but don't really care for 3D. DVD up scaling would be nice to have as well as at least 7.1 surround sound.


There is no real budget but lets try and keep it realistic. I know eventually you reach a point where you have to pay a lot more to get 1% improvement(I don't want to go there), but then again id rather save up a bit and get something that's worth the wait.


On a side note is it really a bad idea to use a ps3 for a dedicated player? ...what is the real draw backs?


If it matters it will most probably feed its source to a projector.


Thanks guys.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kkmickleson* /forum/post/19563633
> 
> 
> Does the 'Viera' thing with Panasonic include access to all online sources of video, such as hulu.com? Or just the majors like Netflix & Amazon? If not is their a BR player with 'most' access to all forms of streaming?



No it doesn't. Sony has the most. Also realize that BR players with hulu only do hulu+, which isn't free.


----------



## Randu

Is there any player yet with Wi-Fi that does SACD/DVD-Audio also?


I'm tempted to find a deal on an Opp BDP 83, but sadly, the internet access is gonna trump that.

::::Sigh... that's a beauty transport::::



I see the Oppo 93 is on the way, but is there anything already out?


Want a great web interface and NO hassle connecting.



Thanks!


PS: Need to replace an Oppo DV-970HD, the drawer opens then closes immediately and won't stay open...


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randu* /forum/post/19567113
> 
> 
> Is there any player yet with Wi-Fi that does SACD/DVD-Audio also?
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to find a deal on an Opp BDP 83, but sadly, the internet access is gonna trump that.
> 
> ::::Sigh... that's a beauty transport::::
> 
> 
> 
> I see the Oppo 93 is on the way, but is there anything already out?
> 
> 
> Want a great web interface and NO hassle connecting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> PS: Need to replace an Oppo DV-970HD, the drawer opens then closes immediately and won't stay open...



OPPO is shipping pre-release BDP-93 units with beta firmware to people who pre-registered. I don't know when the general release will be.


On the 970: have you contacted OPPO support? They might have ideas. They have a reasonable fixed-price out of warranty service, something like $50 including return shipping.


-Bill


----------



## velocci

hi all, is there a bluray player that's also a media streamer that can play video files from my network or computer? I am planning on buying the WD Live Plus and now i'm thinking that maybe there is a bluray player that also does this aswell.


----------



## wmcclain

Quote:

Originally Posted by *velocci* 
hi all, is there a bluray player that's also a media streamer that can play video files from my network or computer? I am planning on buying the WD Live Plus and now i'm thinking that maybe there is a bluray player that also does this aswell.
DLNA is the standard used by BR players for this and some players have it.


Whether DLNA features and support on a BR player is as good as from a dedicated media server appliance is another question.


-Bill


----------



## mdavej

Looks like the key to making DLNA work is not so much the player but the server. Using something like iSedora will transcode on the fly and stream just about anything you throw at it. Just factor the price into your decision.


Sony appears to have the cheapest DLNA players at the moment.


----------



## showgren

I am in the market for a BD player this holiday season. I am not in a huge hurry and will consider waiting for CES. In addition to a solid BD player, I am looking for DLNA, Netflix, DIVX HD, MKV and AVCHD support. I don't care about WIFI as I will be using Ethernet and on occasion USB. I would like to stay under 200. I also need good compatibility with all types of -r, -rw media.

Thanks!


----------



## Randu

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wmcclain* 
On the 970: have you contacted OPPO support? They might have ideas. They have a reasonable fixed-price out of warranty service, something like $50 including return shipping.


-Bill
Thanks Bill


I did send them and e-mail and have not heard back yet, but I know that the last time I contacted them with an issue they were super responsive.


Nothing else out there that "does it all" ??


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randu* /forum/post/19568647
> 
> 
> Thanks Bill
> 
> 
> I did send them and e-mail and have not heard back yet, but I know that the last time I contacted them with an issue they were super responsive.
> 
> 
> Nothing else out there that "does it all" ??



I'm not seeing any overlap between the SACD and wireless columns in Winston's table: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=69 , but he doesn't list everything.


-Bill


----------



## Randu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/19569073
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing any overlap between the SACD and wireless columns in Winton's table: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=69 , but he doesn't list everything.
> 
> 
> -Bill



That's a nice grid!


It says that the Sony 570 & 770 play SACDs


Thanks again Bill


----------



## wraunch

I am looking for some guidance guys. I have 2 PS3s I use to browse my server videos and view BRs. I am looking to get my Dad a BR player ASAP as he is having back surgery and will be out of commission for a few weeks. He has about 1.5TB of mkvs and a few blu rays already that he can't use currently. He would like to be able to pull up Pandora and Netflix on the player. I would like to stay under $150 if possible on this. What do you recommend? The MKVs will be hosted on his PC using TVersity or some other server software.


----------



## iGirl

Will any of them* play M4V/H.264 off of WLAN - or (worst case LAN)?
_*This is from a shared network HDD - no other "media center" stuff - just straight up file sharing._


----------



## pane_singh

Hey everybody, just a quick question on blu ray players. I've had a fat ps3 for a couple years now, and have been quite happy with its bluray movie performance. But now with 3d starting to take over, I would assume the conventional 1080p standalones would be seeing a price drop. So is the ps3 still a good bluray player, or have standalones within the $150-300 range generally passed it in terms of performance? If so, what brands make good reliable players in that range (don't need specific model numbers since they change all over the place)?


----------



## ZJbrandon

I thought I read somewhere that the PS3 will support 3D format with a firmware update. You might look into that, maybe the PS3 can continue to meet your needs.


----------



## tmyoungjr

For the longest my PS3 has been my blu-ray player. Now that I'm moving into a new house, I'll get my own HT room.


The PS3 will end up in there paired with my Samsung PN50C550 and an Onkyo HT-S7300. I'll need two blu-ray players however. One for the living room and one for the bedroom (the PS3 exists in the living room in the new house). Neither will be used with an AVR of any nature. One will be plugged into an old Sony 1080i set (HDMI still) and the other into a newer 1080p off brand (HDMI) small TV in the bedroom. Unless there's a good reason I dont see why I'd want to go away from the PS3 in the HT room.


So in short, 2 very simple blu-ray players. I was thinking something like the Panasonic DMP-BD65. Any thoughts? Are there others that are cheaper / better / etc. As for a budget i'd have to say 200 bucks tops each - but I'd say that's probably going into very overkill for the application. Suggestions on a replacement for the PS3 are fine too if needed - but from what I see, there's no need for it (that one would have a higher budget however as I'd expect a bit more from it).


Thanks all!


----------



## pane_singh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZJbrandon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that the PS3 will support 3D format with a firmware update. You might look into that, maybe the PS3 can continue to meet your needs.



I don't need 3d (I have the fat one which i think can't do 3d anyway), I just thought since 3d is the thing nowadays, maybe I can snap up a cheap 2d 1080p bd player. I'm just wondering where current bd players are relative to the ps3. Otherwise, I'll keep watching movies on my ps3.


----------



## HD_Dude

The Marantz BD 7004 arrived today, and it is beautiful.


Beautiful.


Sorry, I just can't see one of those skinny, teeny-weeny BD players in my stack. I need performance, and aesthetics. And man, this thing looks awesome.


OK, so beyond beauty...it's brilliant. The setup was a breeze, the load time was very fast (BD of 'Enchanted') and it just worked perfectly right out of the box.


The picture is outstanding. Audio is excellent.


So far, just HDMI vid, and coaxial audio...tomorrow? 7.1 analog into my wonderful, old Denon 5700.


$399. And I couldn't be happier. Thanks for the info here. You are a valuable resource.


----------



## Randu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randu* /forum/post/19567113
> 
> 
> PS: Need to replace an Oppo DV-970HD, the drawer opens then closes immediately and won't stay open...



and here's the elegantly blue collar answer... (I love this company)

Press Eject. When the tray ejects immediately pull the power cable from the back of the player.


Pull the tray all the way out then give the tray a quick tug.


Plug the player back in.


Press Power. Does the tray recall?


Press Eject. Does the tray eject?



and yes, of course it worked


----------



## kstyv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19566419
> 
> 
> No it doesn't. Sony has the most. Also realize that BR players with hulu only do hulu+, which isn't free.



But can't you use the Ps3 as a bridge to your computer and get regular free hulu on your tv?


----------



## shasta

Hello all, I'm looking for a Blu-Ray player that supports TRU-HD audio formats through an analog digital out. My AMP does not support HDMI but does support uncompressed audio formats. As I understand it, I can't get get Tru-HD or the like out of my home-theater without going through a analog digital out. Any help from those with more knowledge here would be great. Thanks


----------



## mdavej

Shasta,


I think you may have your terminology mixed up. There is no such thing as analog digital, it's one or the other, so I don't know exactly what you mean. To get Tru-HD in your case, you'd need a player with 7.1 analog outs and a receiver with as many analog ins. You can get better than DVD quality DD5.1 and DTS from the optical or coax digital output however, which is still very, very good.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kstyv* /forum/post/19573344
> 
> 
> But can't you use the Ps3 as a bridge to your computer and get regular free hulu on your tv?



Sure, but I thought we were talking about standalone blu-ray players, not game consoles. I personally prefer to cut out the middle man and just connect my PC to my TV.


----------



## shasta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19574587
> 
> 
> Shasta,
> 
> 
> I think you may have your terminology mixed up. There is no such thing as analog digital, it's one or the other, so I don't know exactly what you mean. To get Tru-HD in your case, you'd need a player with 7.1 analog outs and a receiver with as many analog ins. You can get better than DVD quality DD5.1 and DTS from the optical or coax digital output however, which is still very, very good.



Your right my terminology is wrong. This is basically what I'm trying to do, right now I have an HD DVD player, and PS3 as my media players. With the HD DVD players coax digital out I can feed uncompressed audio to my AMPs coax digital in and get uncompressed audio tracks to my theater system. This isn't possible with the PS3, so I'm trying to find a similar solution for Blu if possible???


----------



## hmunster2

I need some advice-the questions I have are related to these 2 Blu-ray players (sony BDP-570 and Oppo 93). I have an older Yamaha receiver (no HDMI)-so, the Sony only has 2 ch audio whereas the Oppo has 5.1&7.1 (the Yamaha has analog input for 5.1). My questions are:

1) is the $350 price diff between the 2 players worth it (does anybody have a 93 yet?)-if picture quality was similar I would probably opt for the sony and save the diff for a new receiver.

2) I have seen some posts saying that the diff between lossy and lossless isn't all that great, so maybe I should get the sony and live with lossy codecs for now and add a new receiver next year.

Just wondering how you guys feel-also one big question, do you run your HDMI from the player through your receivers or directly into tv?

Thanks, I appreciate your thoughts on this matter.


----------



## Eggman002

I purchased an LG BD 350c 6 months ago. After numerous problems (some firmware, some hardware), it is going back. So now the question is what to replace it with?


I am curious about what brand tends to be the best for updating firmware? LG seems to be pretty bad. I have been having problems from day 1 with Disney/Pixar movies and updating the firmware does not solve those problems. The web seems to contain many references to people having problems with LG and Disney.


I have heard that PS3 tends to be the best for firmware but it is a bit out of my price range. So is there a lower cost (say $100-$200) unit that is very good for firmware updates? Does the brand matter? I was thinking that since Sony has a lot of control over Blu-Ray and the PS3 is supposed to be good, then perhaps a Sony player would be the best option.


For reference I have a Panasonic 46" 1080p plasma TV and a Yamaha 7.1 surround sounds system which I will be using with this device. I basically just want the unit that will be the most "hassle free". I don't care about 3D.


Thanks.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shasta* /forum/post/19574764
> 
> 
> Your right my terminology is wrong. This is basically what I'm trying to do, right now I have an HD DVD player, and PS3 as my media players. With the HD DVD players coax digital out I can feed uncompressed audio to my AMPs coax digital in and get uncompressed audio tracks to my theater system. This isn't possible with the PS3, so I'm trying to find a similar solution for Blu if possible???



I can guarantee you that you are not getting uncompressed audio from your HD DVD player over coax. It's physically impossible. You're getting DTS. Blu-ray works exactly the same way. When you play TruHD, you get DTS over coax. Any blu-ray player will give you the same audio you get with your HD DVD player today.


Coax and optical come from an S/PDIF interface with a bandwidth of 9.2 mbps. TruHD is 18 mbps. So it's impossible. The fact that you think you're getting lossless tells me DTS is probably good enough, and any player will work fine.


----------



## shasta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19575351
> 
> 
> I can guarantee you that you are not getting uncompressed audio from your HD DVD player over coax. It's physically impossible. You're getting DTS. Blu-ray works exactly the same way. When you play TruHD, you get DTS over coax. Any blu-ray player will give you the same audio you get with your HD DVD player today.
> 
> 
> Coax and optical come from an S/PDIF interface with a bandwidth of 9.2 mbps. TruHD is 18 mbps. So it's impossible. The fact that you think you're getting lossless tells me DTS is probably good enough, and any player will work fine.



Yes you are correct, I guess what made me think it was, was that the HD DVD player menu was saying it was out putting in Tru-HD, but of course the AMP was puttting out DTS. Any suggestions on a new AMP???


----------



## Jacob305

I own the oppo 93. its pretty much like the oppo 83 more or less. you should be fine.


Jacob


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shasta* /forum/post/19575886
> 
> 
> Yes you are correct, I guess what made me think it was, was that the HD DVD player menu was saying it was out putting in Tru-HD, but of course the AMP was puttting out DTS. Any suggestions on a new AMP???



Sorry but I'm still limping along with my 10+ yr old amp and won't even consider a new one until mine dies. So I haven't even looked at amps in years. I'd suggest you listen to both lossy and lossless somewhere if you can and decide if the difference is worth several hundred dollars to you. It's not to me, so I'm perfectly content with DD5.1 and DTS.


----------



## jtenn

I was at Best Buy today and they had both the Samsung BD-C6500 and the LG BD570 for the same price. Is one a better player than the other?


----------



## shasta

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mdavej* 
Sorry but I'm still limping along with my 10+ yr old amp and won't even consider a new one until mine dies. So I haven't even looked at amps in years. I'd suggest you listen to both lossy and lossless somewhere if you can and decide if the difference is worth several hundred dollars to you. It's not to me, so I'm perfectly content with DD5.1 and DTS.
You make a good point, I'll have to make sure an upgrade is worth it to me. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kirby Baker

Figure I will try my hand at this thread... I currently have an old Panny BDP30 player that I would like to upgrade to something new (i.e. a gift from 'Santa').


I usually watch BD's that I own over the network streamed through my SageTV system, but for rentals or anything I havent yet ripped, I need a decent BD player. But I have some other wants, as detailed below:


1) Networked player (hardwired ethernet, not wireless)

2) Internet streaming from Netflix, Amazon VOD and Vudu.


Any other cool features would just be 'gravy' IMO. Regarding #2 above, what I really want is something that will do 1080P and 5.1 audio. I dont know if any players out there (besides PS3?) will do this?


I recently purchased a new Panny G25 plasma that has both Netflix and Amazon VOD, but I am only getting stereo from my TV to my AVR (Onkyo 708) regardless if its over HDMI (ARC) or optical. Plus the Panny only does 720p from Netflix I think, and not sure what amazon is sending to my TV, but doing A/B testing on the same show with my TV vs. Tivo, I do notice a slight difference, so maybe its also sending the tv 720 rather than 1080p?


I know Amazon has 1080P and 5.1 audio for certain devices as I get it on my Tivo Premiere.


So whats the best thing for Santa to bring me, thats in a decent price range (under $300, Santa has a budget afterall!)?


----------



## sdolen

What to do......


Remodeling my basement and I currently have a HTPC for my living room that handles, well everything. Two months ago I grabbed a Harman Kardon DVD 48 to handle SACD and CD duties for the basement setup. Just ordered a LG BD570 for Blu-Ray and Netflix duties along with DNLA MKV/MP3 playback from the HTPC.


My dilemma is, I could cancel the BD570 order and pickup a BDP-S470 instead which "in theory" should do everything the DVD 48 + BD570 can do in one player. The player will be hard wired so I don't care about wireless, my concern is the MKV (Blu-Ray Rip) playback of the Sony. Everything will be running through a TX-NR1008 via HDMI. (Analog Multi-CH for the HK if I keep it)


So do I stay with the two player HK/LG route or go with the single Sony?


Is DSD to Analog better than DSD to Mulit-CH PCM for SACD? I'm pretty sure the DAC'S in both the HK and Onkyo are similar Burr-Brown 192khz/24.


----------



## deadseasquirrel

Okay, I'm thinking about getting a BR player. First off, I need someone to tell me that I am NOT crazy for getting a BR player and matching it with my existing equipment-- Panny Plasma TH-50PHD8UK (obviously not 1080p), and a Panny SA-XR55BK (no HDMI), oh and existing DVD is Oppo OPDV-971H. Essentially, will BR quality be lost in my system? I see a significant PQ increase comparing a DVD to DirecTV HD signal, and would hope for at least the same type of PQ increase.


I do foresee a monitor upgrade in my future-- hoping for a 65" set at some point. And, if I do, I will move the 50" plasma up to the game room and the receiver with it, so I will need a new one downstairs at that point.


I'm leaning toward the BD93 Oppo since I have enjoyed my SD one so much. My main focus is playing from a USB hard-drive MKV wrapped backups. So I really don't need all the extras the BD93 would have, but again, I don't mind spending the money on the Oppo if it'll do what I want it to and do it well. However, if there is another great player that plays USB MKV well, and is cheaper, I would consider.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deadseasquirrel* /forum/post/19585286
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm thinking about getting a BR player. First off, I need someone to tell me that I am NOT crazy for getting a BR player and matching it with my existing equipment-- Panny Plasma TH-50PHD8UK (obviously not 1080p), and a Panny SA-XR55BK (no HDMI), oh and existing DVD is Oppo OPDV-971H. Essentially, will BR quality be lost in my system? I see a significant PQ increase comparing a DVD to DirecTV HD signal, and would hope for at least the same type of PQ increase.



1366 x 768 is high definition and more than DVD can provide, so I would call you uncrazy.


Do you have digital input on that display? The studios are killing off component and your life will be hard if you need it.


-Bill


----------



## meli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deadseasquirrel* /forum/post/19585286
> 
> 
> First off, I need someone to tell me that I am NOT crazy for getting a BR player and matching it with my existing equipment-- Panny Plasma TH-50PHD8UK



I was worried about the same thing before I bought a Blu-Ray player. I've got a 42-inch Panasonic 9UK plasma, 720p, and I think the upgrade was worth it. The increase in resolution is apparent and, just as apparent, is an increase to the "vibrancy" or "depth" of the color. I'm not sure what the correct term is and I haven't done any research to find out the technical reasons, but the colors on Blu-Ray look better. Maybe it's just an apparent side effect of the increased resolution.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deadseasquirrel* /forum/post/19585286
> 
> 
> Essentially, will BR quality be lost in my system?



Depends on your seating distance.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deadseasquirrel* /forum/post/19585286
> 
> 
> I'm leaning toward the BD93 Oppo since I have enjoyed my SD one so much. My main focus is playing from a USB hard-drive MKV wrapped backups.



The Oppo is/will be a great player, but if you're not taking advantage of it's universal capabilities and other items, I'm sure there's better options. Heck, even if there aren't other good BD players for Hard-drives (even though I'm sure there is) you could get a good Blu Ray player for around $100 and a separate device for backups (Ne0550, WDTV, Boxee, etc.), and still have a couple hundred dollars to spare vs the Oppo.


----------



## deadseasquirrel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/19585376
> 
> 
> Do you have digital input on that display? The studios are killing off component and your life will be hard if you need it.



I'm running my current Oppo direct to the Plasma via HDMI (well DVI to HDMI if I recall correctly since the 971 doesn't have HDMI). I bring my DTV HD DVR into the plasma via Component.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/19585569
> 
> 
> The Oppo is/will be a great player, but if you're not taking advantage of it's universal capabilities and other items, I'm sure there's better options. Heck, even if there aren't other good BD players for Hard-drives (even though I'm sure there is) you could get a good Blu Ray player for around $100 and a separate device for backups (Ne0550, WDTV, Boxee, etc.), and still have a couple hundred dollars to spare vs the Oppo.



True, however, I always go with the easiest functional path for the wife and kids. And I believe that will be a single device solution, so I'll likely go that route. And while the extra features of the Oppo might be wasted on me now, they might be useful to me later.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deadseasquirrel* /forum/post/19586768
> 
> 
> True, however, I always go with the easiest functional path for the wife and kids.



All you need is a good universal remote for that. My wife and kids have no idea how complicated my system is with 3 DVR's, BD player, WDTV, VCR and receiver. The kids just hit "Watch kids TV" for their DVR, or "Watch Movie" to access the WDTV's HD, or "Watch Blu Ray" for the BD player, etc.


Very simple. My 5 and 7 year olds have no problem watching anything they'd like even though I have 10 pieces of equipment in the living room connected various ways.


----------



## Project37

Sorry - this got lost in the blur of posts, so I'm going to try again (with a slight edit)


Relative A/V newbie here.










I'm interested in upgrading my DVD player from my current OPPO DV-980H (running a 5.1 setup through an Onkyo HT-SR800 receiver to a Philips 42" LCD, model 42PFL7422D/37) to a Blu-Ray Player.


Here's what's on my wishlist:
Would like to play AVI, DivX/XviD, MKV, and if possible, MP4
USB port - I currently have a 350GB Western Digital hard drive with AVIs permanently docked into the OPPO
Wi-Fi (would like access to video files from a networked computer in another room)
Netflix streaming
Upscaling existing DVDs
Conversion for R2 PAL discs
Pandora (not essential, but would be cool)


I see that OPPO has a soon to be released model that seems to do all of this, but I'm not looking to break the bank this time around - can this be done for around $250 (if not less)? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## mdavej

Sorry Project, but I think you got no response before because the player you want doesn't exist for less than $250.


----------



## Project37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19587789
> 
> 
> Sorry Project, but I think you got no response before because the player you want doesn't exist for less than $250.



Fair enough - thanks for that.










So, what kind of price range would I be looking at? I saw the LG BD570, which seemed to do most of what I wanted, although it's not clear if it can be unlocked to play PAL discs. It was $117 at Amazon, which is why the $250 guess on my part seemed reasonable at the time. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again!


----------



## Acee0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/19586885
> 
> 
> All you need is a good universal remote for that.



Any suggestions of a good remote at a reasonable cost. I haven't started to look yet.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Acee0* /forum/post/19587858
> 
> 
> Any suggestions of a good remote at a reasonable cost. I haven't started to look yet.



Harmony's are the best, IMO. Just need to look for good deals. many people like the Harmony One, but I find most people don't need all the bells and whistles.


You can currently get the 620 for $55 shipped, HERE. , but not sure how long it will be at that price.


There was a deal on the 700 yesterday for $70, but it's already dead.


----------



## techowiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtenn* /forum/post/19578441
> 
> 
> I was at Best Buy today and they had both the Samsung BD-C6500 and the LG BD570 for the same price. Is one a better player than the other?



Both good overall players. Samsung C6500 supports more Web Apps and DiVX


----------



## LexDiamonds

Hello!


I am ready to buy a Blu-Ray player, but dont need one with an expensive decoder in it, as I would like my Onkyo SR876 to handle the decoding. The Oppo BDP-80 filled this role perfectly, but is obviously discontinued.


What players have this same sort of flexability (SACD, ethernet in, quality digital transport above all other things)


I just dont want to pay for a high end decoder that wont be used.


----------



## Acee0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/19587913
> 
> 
> Harmony's are the best, IMO. Just need to look for good deals.



Thanks very much for the info. I just want to do something similar to what you are doing, have a button for my wife to get things set up to watch TV, for my grandson to play XBox Live and watch movies.


----------



## russiancarl

Hello, I am looking for a budget blu-ray player to put on TV in computer room. Already have 1 in bedroom and 1 in main viewing room... have noticed that streaming is useless as I never use it to watch netflix. No bells and whistles needed here.


Since I don't need streaming, what is the best budget model? I am thinking the LG BD530 but idk.


Thanks.


----------



## boozcruz33

I just purchased a Mitsubishi 65" DLP (WD-65638) and bought a Pioneer VSX-1120-k receiver. I need to purchase my first blu ray player and could use some suggestions. I remember reading somewhere that there is a good blu ray player to pair with the 1120 that will result in jitter free video, but I can't find that thread anywhere. I have a Roku, so I don't need Netflix streaming, but I would like it to be networked.


Any suggestions? This is my first blu ray player and I really have no idea where to start. I have read several pages of this thread, but it is all pretty overwhelming.


Thanks,

Shane


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Project37* /forum/post/19587849
> 
> 
> Fair enough - thanks for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what kind of price range would I be looking at? I saw the LG BD570, which seemed to do most of what I wanted, although it's not clear if it can be unlocked to play PAL discs. It was $117 at Amazon, which is why the $250 guess on my part seemed reasonable at the time. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again!



I'm not clear on the LG PAL issue either. Not only that, it would need to be region-free, which I don't think the LG is either. You're probably better off playing PAL and region-free on some other box, otherwise it's going to cost you. That's the one feature that's expensive and hard to find.


----------



## iliveinalaska

BR player (bx37) or upscaling dvd player for 37 inch TV at 720P?


It's for a family member who only watches standard tv with a regular cable box or regular DVDs... they could already have a upscaling dvd player (connected via component cables).


Would the BR player make a real difference at 720p if they're already upscaling their DVDs??



Thanks!


----------



## ChevyChe23

So I was in Big Lots last night (you know that's not the best way to start a story) and seen they had a Blu-Ray player for $60 dollars. I was with my mom and she said she would get it for me as a Christmas gift, and return it if I found a better deal. Anyway when I got home I found out it was a refurbished Sylvania NB501SL9, changing the model number to begin with an R. I went on Amazon.com today and found a LG BD530 for $70 and have been considering returning the Sylvania and getting the LG.


What I'm asking is if I'm better off getting the newer LG, as I worry about future DRM issues. And also which will last me longer because I figure a refurb may give out sooner.


----------



## momotaro2

Hi,


I can't decide which player to buy. I've looked at the PCH C-200, the Dune Base 3.0, Dune Prime 3.0, TVix HD M-6600N Plus, Netgear NeoTV 550, LaCinema Mini HD Connect and JVC XV-BP1.


My requirements are:

- SATA port for adding a BluRay reader, or coming with internal BluRay.

- Plays (all) commercial BluRays and DVDs.

- USB ports

- MKV and MP4/H.264 High Profile @ Level 4.1.

- ISO/IFO support.

- Full navigation with menus.

- External subtitles (.srt) as well as subtitle streams in MKV _and_ MP4 movies.

- Japanese language support, at least for subtitles and filenames.

- Access to Flickr (with login, so I can access my private photostream).

- HDMI, with audio passthru


Optional, but nice to have:

- Japanese support for the interface

- Web browser or apps


I'm considering buying the NeoTV550 if it supports Japanese I asked here and in Netgears forums but haven't got an answer yet. If it does not, what are the alternative choices?


Thanks!


----------



## Ebucel

I currently have a Sony KDF55XS955 connected to a Pioneer vxs-d811s 


I'm looking for a player that has the 7.1 rca outs so I don't have to buy a new receiver. The Oppo's are a bit too much, well the current one that's not on sell.


I would like to get something like an oppo but not with the cost. I don't have and sacd's, so that doesn't have to be in it.


Wired connection prefered (wireless will work if nessecary)


Would like a player that does netflix(I can do it on my wii) but ... it would be nice to have the apps available all in one place. I will sacrifice them for a better player though.


Ability to connect a usb/hd would be nice.


Do not care about 3D as my tv doesn't support it/waiting for a glassless display.


I think that covers it...


Price would be nice sub $350


Thanks!


----------



## Ebucel

I bought a Harmony H659 it was the best thing I could do for my family. One button Actions that do everything. I didn't need the color screen eating batteries. It is the best remote I have used so far... Untill it gets misplaced and I have to dig out the 7 remotes to use my stuff again. =(


----------



## math08

I just was reading the threads and see that some suggest the Elite31 is a rebranded sharp. I do not have blue ray now, but just got a new Elite 141FD and thought it best to retire my Panasonic XP30 (which still has great PQ). BB Magnolia talked me into the Elite31, which I can return under their Christmas return policy.


I want the best PQ I can get, but after springing for the 141, am limited to 300 or under.


Suggestions


Thanks, Mike


----------



## thebland

Most Pioneer players have software issues and even the very old Pioneer 09 / 51 / 05 are still requiring firmware updates while the most players of the same era do not need them anymore and continue to play all discs (e.g. early Panasonics and Denons -like the 3800). Look at the $30,000 posts in the 05/51 thread... the player is slow, and happens on discs every now and again that won't play. Sharp, I believe Sharp, can only be better than the dismal Pioneer at making reliable players. It's a decent gamble but I'd likely buy an Oppo, Denon or a Panasonic. Samsung and Pioneer are companies I'd fully avoid for Blu Ray.


----------



## MysterMyster

Well, I'm on the hunt.


I'm specifically looking for a 3D capable player. I'd like it to have built-in WiFi (although, if I ever get my wiring right, that might not be an issue), fast loading times, and a good up conversion for my pretty large DVD collection (however, if the PS3 does this well, then nevermind).


Things I don't care about or are unimportant:


1. Dual HDMI - I have a 1.4 AVR, so we're good there.

2. Apps - Almost all of my other components have the same apps as the others.

3. SACD - don't even own one

4. DLNA - don't even know what that means so I guess I'm not using it now anyway.


This is my current set up. I don't know if this helps, but I'll put it in here anyway:


1. Mitsubishi Laservue L75-A91 (with 3D Starter Kit)

2. Denon 3311CI

3. PS3


I'm pretty sure I know what I'll get for suggestions on a player since I've been looking over this whole thing since late October, but even still...I'm undecided on what to get. If I left out anything or more info is needed, just let me know. Thanks for the help.


----------



## agr1277

I have a Denon 3930 with the Silicon Optix Realta chip. My blu-ray player is the PS3 but I'd like to have just 1 unit for blu-rays and DVDs. Does anyone have any thoughts on the chip in the DVD player versus the chip that is in the Oppo BDP-93 (2nd Generation Qdeo Video)? Would the upscaling of the Oppo BDP-93 be better or equivalent to that of the Denon 3930? Thanks


----------



## dzd9fy

New to the whole BD arena, but want a device that will interface well with a Pioneer 1120 AVR and a Vizio 551 VXT.


From what I can tell on this forum, WiFi would be great as it would allow netflix, youtube, pandora as well as pulling other information off the family computer like audio/ home movies and such. Or is this beyond the normal WiFi capabilities? Can internet radio be accessed?


Not sure if I need to work about upscalling as the AVR will probably be better at that?


Not loyal to any brands, but want to keep the price reasonable, and have good audio qualities as well. Here I is what I am considering:


Samsung C6500

LG BD570

Panasonic BD85

Toshiba BDX2700


Thoughts?


----------



## kutlow

I need dual hdmi outputs since my avr does not do hdmi 1.4. How is one better than the other? The panny is 260.00 and the oppo is 500.00


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/19597064
> 
> 
> Most Pioneer players have software issues and even the very old Pioneer 09 / 51 / 05 are still requiring firmware updates while the most players of the same era do not need them anymore and continue to play all discs (e.g. early Panasonics and Denons -like the 3800). Look at the $30,000 posts in the 05/51 thread... the player is slow, and happens on discs every now and again that won't play. Sharp, I believe Sharp, can only be better than the dismal Pioneer at making reliable players.
> 
> It's a decent gamble but *I'd likely buy an Oppo, Denon or a Panasonic.*
> *Samsung and Pioneer are companies I'd fully avoid for Blu Ray.*



(bold added)


thebland -


Great post.

I have Oppo (980, 80, 83) and own a Sam 1500, 2550.

I previously purchased a Panasonic last Christmas for relatives.


A relative asked me for advice on a "cheap" (~$100 -- but I think can go higher) blu ray player.

I really haven't researched budget BR players, so would look forward to some options.


Thanks.


Mike


*EDIT*

3D capability not necessary


How about the Sony S370?
http://www.amazon.com/Sony-BDP-S370-...1646032&sr=1-1


----------



## blacklion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/19597064
> 
> 
> Most Pioneer players have software issues and even the very old Pioneer 09 / 51 / 05 are still requiring firmware updates while the most players of the same era do not need them anymore and continue to play all discs (e.g. early Panasonics and Denons -like the 3800). Look at the $30,000 posts in the 05/51 thread... the player is slow, and happens on discs every now and again that won't play. Sharp, I believe Sharp, can only be better than the dismal Pioneer at making reliable players. It's a decent gamble but I'd likely buy an Oppo, Denon or a Panasonic. Samsung and Pioneer are companies I'd fully avoid for Blu Ray.



Never had an disc that won't play on my Pioneer 320. The 320/23FD is a great bargain if you can find one new or open box.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/19601569
> 
> 
> 
> Great post.
> 
> I have Oppo (980, 80, 83) and own a Sam 1500, 2550.
> 
> I previously purchased a Panasonic last Christmas for relatives.
> 
> 
> A relative asked me for advice on a "cheap" (~$100 -- but I think can go higher) blu ray player.
> 
> I really haven't researched budget BR players, so would look forward to some options.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> 3D capability not necessary
> 
> 
> How about the Sony S370?
> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-BDP-S370-...1646032&sr=1-1



Look at the Panasonic DMP-BD45K for an inexpensive, no frills player for your relative. With frills, the Panasonic DMP-BD65K/655K. If you need wireless and analog outs, then the Panasonic DMP-BD85K.


----------



## Mike_WI

Thebland said he would avoid Pioneer.

Do you think pioneer is better than Sony?


----------



## Mike_WI

thebland was anti-Pioneer.

Do you think Pioneer is better than the Sonys?


Mike


Sorry duplicate posting from my iPhone.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/19602360
> 
> 
> thebland was anti-Pioneer.
> 
> Do you think Pioneer is better than the Sonys?
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> Sorry duplicate posting from my iPhone.



I only have personal experience with Oppo and Panasonic. I know Pioneer makes better receivers than Sony but don't know about Blu-ray.


----------



## kutlow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kutlow* /forum/post/19600493
> 
> 
> I need dual hdmi outputs since my avr does not do hdmi 1.4. How is one better than the other? The panny is 260.00 and the oppo is 500.00



anyone??


----------



## Ebucel

I haven't seen a response to my earlier post so...


I'm interested in the Panasonic DMP-BD85K and the LG BD590


However the LG only has 2.1 analog and the 85k only has 5.1


Will I be missing much from a 7.1 sound if with only the 5.1 connections setup?


my pioneer vxs-d811s has 7.1 analogs but no hdmi.


I don't plan on updgrading anytime soon.


Maybe there is another player out there that would fit the bill... I can't afford the Oppo unfornately..


Thanks in Advance!


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ebucel* /forum/post/19603388
> 
> 
> I haven't seen a response to my earlier post so...
> 
> 
> I'm interested in the Panasonic DMP-BD85K and the LG BD590
> 
> 
> However the LG only has 2.1 analog and the *85k only has 5.1*
> 
> 
> Will I be missing much from a 7.1 sound if with only the 5.1 connections setup?
> 
> 
> my pioneer vxs-d811s has 7.1 analogs but no hdmi.
> 
> 
> I don't plan on updgrading anytime soon.
> 
> 
> Maybe there is another player out there that would fit the bill... I can't afford the Oppo unfornately..
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance!



The Panasonic DMP-BD85 has 7.1 analog out!


Here ya go, a link to the operating manual. Start on page 9 for 7.1 channel setup.

http://service.us.panasonic.com/OPER...MPBD85-MUL.PDF


----------



## Ebucel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/19603616
> 
> 
> The Panasonic DMP-BD85 has 7.1 analog out!
> 
> 
> Here ya go, a link to the operating manual. Start on page 9 for 7.1 channel setup.
> 
> http://service.us.panasonic.com/OPER...MPBD85-MUL.PDF



Oh, whoops any other players that have some of the features that the lg has with 7.1 analog out?


----------



## yeah-yeah

Are there any BR players that reliably play MKVs via DLNA? Thanks!


----------



## kutlow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kutlow* /forum/post/19600493
> 
> 
> I need dual hdmi outputs since my avr does not do hdmi 1.4. How is one better than the other? The panny is 260.00 and the oppo is 500.00



surely someone owns the panny?


----------



## mike-tee

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kutlow* 
surely someone owns the panny?
Since you've asked three times, I'll throw in my two cents.







I own the Panny 350 and I'm mostly pleased with it. I do not own the Oppo and most likely, for my needs I never will.


The 350 has been an excellent performer for me. I feel its weakness is its implementation of DLNA..... Simply put, it is far from robust, almost like it was an afterthought for Panasonic. That aside, all other functionality is superb, BD/DVD PQ, AQ and the current streaming services through VieraCast. The 350 also has "checkerboard" support for older 3D displays, not sure if the Oppo has that.


So, if you need more robust DLNA, more file compatibility via USB, SACD/DVDA and feel that it is worth the $500 bucks, go Oppo. Otherwise, IMO, the Panny is a terrific performer, especially if you can get it for $260.


Mike T


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike-tee* /forum/post/19606804
> 
> 
> The 350 also has "checkerboard" support for older 3D displays, not sure if the Oppo has that.



The Oppo does not.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike-tee* /forum/post/19606804
> 
> 
> Otherwise, IMO, the Panny is a terrific performer, especially if you can get it for $260.



Currently $200 shipped at Boscovs


----------



## kutlow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/19608455
> 
> 
> The Oppo does not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently $200 shipped at Boscovs



Thanks guys. I only play bluray disc and few standard dvd's that netflix does not have in blueray. I do not stream nor do I do any internet through my system. My projector is 3D SO is this a good fit for me? I paid 500 for the oppo 93 but have time to return if I want. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## Stew4msu

I think Oppo's are fantastic players, but I see no reason to buy one if you don't need a universal player. The Oppo is better at SD upconversion, but I think the panny's do pretty good too and the difference is minor. If you like to watch test patterns a lot, you'll notice the difference, but if you watch actual content you probably won't.


I'd get the 350 for $200, if I were you.



BTW, I orderd the 350 from that link on Sunday and FedEx tracking shows that it willl arrive on Thursday.


----------



## bloozeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/19608560
> 
> 
> I think Oppo's are fantastic players, but I see no reason to buy one if you don't need a universal player. [sic]
> 
> 
> I'd get the 350 for $200, if I were you.



I too would go for the Panasonic 350 if it wasn't for the fact I did want/need a universal player because I do have some DVD-A discs and eventually hope to pick up a few SACDs on the used market as well. Since my B&K pre/pro doesn't do HDMI I need analog 5.1/7.1 support and desire 3D as well my short list is as follows:
Oppo 93
Yamaha BD-A1000
Denon DBP-2011UDCI
Marantz UD7005


The Denon and Marantz are getting a bit higher up on the price tag ($800 and $900) so I'm hoping to go down either the Oppo or Yamaha path. Does anybody have any input on the Yamaha? I know the Oppo is a favorite here. ;-)


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/19608560
> 
> 
> I think Oppo's are fantastic players, but I see no reason to buy one if you don't need a universal player. The Oppo is better at SD upconversion, but I think the panny's do pretty good too and the difference is minor. If you like to watch test patterns a lot, you'll notice the difference, but if you watch actual content you probably won't.
> 
> 
> I'd get the 350 for $200, if I were you.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I orderd the 350 from that link on Sunday and FedEx tracking shows that it willl arrive on Thursday.


*@kutlow*

Agreed, based on your needs I would go with the 350. Especially at that price!

*@Stew4msu*

That's an awesome price, please post back when you get your player from Boscov and let us know if all went well. Seems like they've been around for quite a while but their reseller ratings are pretty crappy. Thanks.


Mike T


----------



## Mohillian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike-tee* /forum/post/19609203
> 
> *@kutlow*
> 
> Agreed, based on your needs I would go with the 350. Especially at that price!
> 
> *@Stew4msu*
> 
> That's an awesome price, please post back when you get your player from Boscov and let us know if all went well. Seems like they've been around for quite a while but their reseller ratings are pretty crappy. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mike T




If I do not need 3D should I go for the 85k? I need best possible upconversion under $200.


----------



## hdawg06

I am wanting a blu-ray player with good picture quality. Currently, we have a Vizio M550NV LED television to pair this to. The television has wifi and all the apps I would use, so I do not necessarily care about wifi and applications. I just want a blu-ray player that provides excellent picture when playing both blu-rays and DVDs. I would also like it to upscale well.


Which of those 3 models do you think will best suit my needs for picture quality on blu-ray and dvd viewing?


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mohillian* /forum/post/19609485
> 
> 
> If I do not need 3D should I go for the 85k? I need best possible upconversion under $200.



You would do well with the Panny 85, as it is basically the same as the BDT300/350 minus the 3D. IMO, DVD upconversion is above average.


Mike T


----------



## Mohillian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike-tee* /forum/post/19609667
> 
> 
> You would do well with the Panny 85, as it is basically the same as the BDT300/350 minus the 3D. IMO, DVD upconversion is above average.
> 
> 
> Mike T



Well, if I am on a budget of


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mohillian* /forum/post/19609990
> 
> 
> Well, if I am on a budget of


----------



## Edawg636

I am looking for a player that can stream .m2ts and .mkv files from the network in addition to having good internet apps (full screen youtube, good netflix ui, etc.) and of course be a reliable brd player. From what I can tell my only option is an LG BD570 or 590. The 570 price has skyrocketed in the past couple days and a lot of places are out of stock. I guess I drug my feet too long. My reading has told me the following, any thoughts/disagreements?


LG 550 - no DLNA

Sony 370/470 - no mkv from network and fat32 limitation on usb

Panasonic 65/85 - won't stream files from network period

Samsung 5500/6500 - worthless internet apps (windowed youtube, etc.)


----------



## ronrags

I posted a message a while back requesting suggestions for either universal blu-ray or non blu-ray player with both high end 2 channel and 5.1 analog outputs. Currently I using a a Denon 3930ci universal player and a Simaudio equinox cd player. I would like replace both with a player that can play sacd and have the 2 channel sound quality as the Sim. My av processor does not have a hdmi input so the player must have analog outputs.


Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Ron


----------



## Chad T

Looking into possibly buying a BD player for my parents for Christmas. All I really care about is a player that would reliably play rental discs, load quickly, and respond quickly to remote commands. Also, would like it to have discrete power commands so I can easily setup macros on their URC MX-850 remote. Something in the low price range would be great. I haven't really kept up with BD players at all (since I bought my Oppo a year and a half ago), but I'd say less than $200.


----------



## jwciv

looking for a blu-ray player with netflix and dnla capability. This is for a bedroom tv, 22" LED LCD by Sharp. Reason for blu-ray as opposed to DVD is that I have a ton of blu ray movies on a media server that I want to stream.

I have a LG BD390 that suits just fine in my living room, just wondering what other options may be out there today and really don't want to spring for a LG BD590.

thanks for the input.


----------



## yeah-yeah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Edawg636* /forum/post/19610255
> 
> 
> I am looking for a player that can stream .m2ts and .mkv files from the network in addition to having good internet apps (full screen youtube, good netflix ui, etc.) and of course be a reliable brd player. From what I can tell my only option is an LG BD570 or 590. The 570 price has skyrocketed in the past couple days and a lot of places are out of stock. I guess I drug my feet too long. My reading has told me the following, any thoughts/disagreements?
> 
> 
> LG 550 - no DLNA
> 
> Sony 370/470 - no mkv from network and fat32 limitation on usb
> 
> Panasonic 65/85 - won't stream files from network period
> 
> Samsung 5500/6500 - worthless internet apps (windowed youtube, etc.)



I'm in a similar boat. I picked up a Sony 370 and the DLNA has been very hit or miss in regards to video. The only DLNA server that I've gotten to stream most video files, including MKVs, is Mezzo ($29). Unfortunately, you can't FF/REW with streamed MKVs using Mezzo, so it's not good enough for me to buy it. I've been able to play MKVs off of a DVD-RW, though.


The best Netflix UI I've seen is on the Roku. From what I've read, the BR players that have Netflix only display your instant queue -- you'll need a browser to search for items to add to the queue. The Roku has the full interface (along with 720p streaming). The Wii Netflix application has a full search/browse interface, but it's in 480i.


I, too, was going to order that 570 until the price skyrocketed. I'm hoping it'll drop again.


----------



## hagoo

I've got a 40 inch Sony Bravia Ex440, and I use the default audio on the TV. I've got a computer with a wireless router upstairs, and a 500GB WD external hard drive.


I want to be able to stream movies wirelessly from my PC to TV, as well as play movies directly from the portable hard drive. It also needs to be able to play burned DVDs, as foreign movies are almost always as such.


I need compatibility for movies mostly in .mkv, Xvid, DivX, AVI, MPEG-4 and x264/H264. Some decent subtitle compatibility would be good as I watch anime, but not necessary.


I'm looking at the $200 price range...but I'm willing to spend more if it is worth the cost. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tjayl

I'm looking for some input. I've started reading through this thread, but the shear number of posts makes it hard to find info for what I'm looking for.


I've currently got a Sony BDP-S300. It was free with my TV 3 or so years ago. I've lived with it, but every time we sit down to watch a movie, I'm incredibly frustrated with how long it takes to get going. Powering on takes forever, opening the tray takes forever, loading the movie takes forever. So I'm looking for current alternatives.


I'd love an Oppo, but I can't justify the premium for the features I wouldn't use. What would be close using the Oppo BDP-83 as a benchmark, for the following must haves?


Must haves:

1. Excellent video quality for blu rays

2. Fast load times

3. Decent DVD upconversion

4. Quiet (I have a PS3, but find it loud enough to bug me and I dislike the interface)


Nice to have:

1. Wifi (almost a must have but didn't quite make the cut).

2. Audio sent via HDMI for decoding by my receiver so I can see the fancy HD lights light up










I have no interest in 3D so that's not a requirement.


Thanks in advance! Tyler


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tjayl* /forum/post/19613809
> 
> 
> I'm looking for some input. I've started reading through this thread, but the shear number of posts makes it hard to find info for what I'm looking for.
> 
> 
> I've currently got a Sony BDP-S300. It was free with my TV 3 or so years ago. I've lived with it, but every time we sit down to watch a movie, I'm incredibly frustrated with how long it takes to get going. Powering on takes forever, opening the tray takes forever, loading the movie takes forever. So I'm looking for current alternatives.
> 
> 
> I'd love an Oppo, but I can't justify the premium for the features I wouldn't use. What would be close using the Oppo BDP-83 as a benchmark, for the following must haves?
> 
> 
> Must haves:
> 
> 1. Excellent video quality for blu rays
> 
> 2. Fast load times
> 
> 3. Decent DVD upconversion
> 
> 4. Quiet (I have a PS3, but find it loud enough to bug me and I dislike the interface)
> 
> 
> Nice to have:
> 
> 1. Wifi (almost a must have but didn't quite make the cut).
> 
> 2. Audio sent via HDMI for decoding by my receiver so I can see the fancy HD lights light up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no interest in 3D so that's not a requirement.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance! Tyler



Start with Winston's pages: http://winstonsreviews.com/ . He has tables of DVD performance rankings, load times, features, etc.


-Bill


----------



## Noodles3

Ok folks I'm not too picky but am really trying to decide between the Panasonic DMP-BD65 and some model of LG PC Blu-Ray drive.


If I go the PC drive route It would be running off a Core i7 920 and a 1GB Nvidia GT220


I have a HTPC hooked up to my Panasonic 50" Plasma tv and Will be picking up a new receiver soon to replace my old one that died.


Looking at Insignia NS-R5101AHD, Onkyo TX-SR508, or similar

and I have a Harmony 880 remote controlling everything.


What issues would I run into with either. Pro's or Con's


Thanks all


----------



## Edawg636

Just picked up an LG 570 on Amazon last night for under $140. Yesterday morning they were over $190.


----------



## MysterMyster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MysterMyster* /forum/post/19597489
> 
> 
> Well, I'm on the hunt.
> 
> 
> I'm specifically looking for a 3D capable player. I'd like it to have built-in WiFi (although, if I ever get my wiring right, that might not be an issue), fast loading times, and a good up conversion for my pretty large DVD collection (however, if the PS3 does this well, then nevermind).
> 
> 
> Things I don't care about or are unimportant:
> 
> 
> 1. Dual HDMI - I have a 1.4 AVR, so we're good there.
> 
> 2. Apps - Almost all of my other components have the same apps as the others.
> 
> 3. SACD - don't even own one
> 
> 4. DLNA - don't even know what that means so I guess I'm not using it now anyway.
> 
> 
> This is my current set up. I don't know if this helps, but I'll put it in here anyway:
> 
> 
> 1. Mitsubishi Laservue L75-A91 (with 3D Starter Kit)
> 
> 2. Denon 3311CI
> 
> 3. PS3
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I know what I'll get for suggestions on a player since I've been looking over this whole thing since late October, but even still...I'm undecided on what to get. If I left out anything or more info is needed, just let me know. Thanks for the help.



Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## jwciv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Edawg636* /forum/post/19619141
> 
> 
> Just picked up an LG 570 on Amazon last night for under $140. Yesterday morning they were over $190.



back up to ~$170 now. If it hits $150 I'm buying


----------



## Bizmord

Hi guys.


Ok ... currently use my 2-3 year old $400 Sony bd-350 bluray (yea, expensive). It's slow but whatever.


Decided to upgrade to get Netflix streaming as well as youtube and surely faster load time.


I know they all pretty much have the same quality of video ... I just want one that's cheap and does the job.


Some recommend NOT to use wireless for streaming. Some say that wireless is fine. I'd be using ethernet cable .... no firewire.


So ... do I go with LG BD550 or Sony BDP-S570 (crutchfield swears by it).

Do I go wireless or is it safer to run ethernet???


thank you.


----------



## ribagorza

I want a bluray player


- That plays MKVs from and NTFS formatted HDD through USB, without problems

- That handles subtitles (.srt) while playing from USB

- That has good bluray quality and decent DVD upconversion


It would also be good if it had possibilities for wifi, but that is not a demand.


I have been looking at the LG BD570 and Samsung C5500 to mention some. What player fits my demands perfectly?


----------



## 80sGuy

I'm looking for a Blu-ray player (or an HDTV) that can play movie files through its USB port, either from the USB stick itself or from a hard drive that's plugged in to it. I'm considering backing up all my old DVD movies and store them in an external hard drive so that I can utilize them like a 'movie jukebox', and for viewing conveniences upon demand. I know some players out there are capable of handling ACVHD and WMA files, if so, how does it work for a movie file? Again, any BD players out there that can do such a thing?


----------



## tjayl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/19613873
> 
> 
> Start with Winston's pages: http://winstonsreviews.com/ . He has tables of DVD performance rankings, load times, features, etc.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thanks for the link. After a few days of reading I've narrowed it down to the Sony BDP-S470 or S570.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *80sGuy* /forum/post/19625166
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a Blu-ray player (or an HDTV) that can play movie files through its USB port, either from the USB stick itself or from a hard drive that's plugged in to it. I'm considering backing up all my old DVD movies and store them in an external hard drive so that I can utilize them like a 'movie jukebox', and for viewing conveniences upon demand. I know some players out there are capable of handling ACVHD and WMA files, if so, how does it work for a movie file? Again, any BD players out there that can do such a thing?



If you want a cheap (in other words, not an Oppo) player that can play DivX HD files (AVI, DIVX, MKV, MP4, MPG, etc...), the LG BD570 is a good choice.


----------



## 80sGuy

I wouldn't mind to pay more, perhaps not an Oppo but are there any others besides LG?


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *80sGuy* /forum/post/19625260
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind to pay more, perhaps not an Oppo but are there any others besides LG?



You could try the Panasonic DMP-BD85K (I don't know too much about it other than it having DivX HD support). Reading some Amazon reviews, it apparently has a bad GUI and not too good of streaming support. The LG has a great UI and superb streaming options, but its having some playback problems for the latest BDs (but I expect a new firmware update to fix that, soon).


Avoid the Samsungs at all cost.


Something like this may be a good choice, too, but it isn't out yet: Yamaha S1067


----------



## 80sGuy

Wow, I'm pro Yamaha and anything from them is good enough for me. On another note, I was actually reading up on some Samsungs but didn't seem to find anything interesting about them besides having the DLNA feature, believe it or not, I'm not even sure what it does. The LG BD-570 and 590 looked good so far. Too bad the new Oppo is not capable otherwise $499 is a hefty price to pay but worth it.


----------



## tjayl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tjayl* /forum/post/19625218
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. After a few days of reading I've narrowed it down to the Sony BDP-S470 or S570.



Quoting myself here, but if streaming other video sources and 3D are unimportant to me, do I gain anything by choosing the Sony BDP-S470 or S570 over the S370?


Would load speed, picture quality and bitstreaming HD audio for my receiver to decode all be the same between the three?


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *80sGuy* /forum/post/19625409
> 
> 
> Too bad the new Oppo is not capable otherwise $499 is a hefty price to pay but worth it.



Pretty sure the Oppo BD-93 supports DivX HD - at least, their FAQ says so. But, that price tag may hurt. If the price tag is cool with you, by all means, the Oppo BD-93 seems like a great option.

http://wiki.oppodigital.com/index.ph...edia_Files_FAQ 


Scroll down to, "What kind of user created media is supported?"


----------



## 80sGuy

DivX HD meaning I can play movies plugged into its USB port from an external HDD? The movies would be ripped and backed up from DVD discs, aren't they mpeg files?


----------



## 80sGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeAd MiKe 187* /forum/post/19625485
> 
> 
> Pretty sure the Oppo BD-93 supports DivX HD - at least, their FAQ says so. But, that price tag may hurt. If the price tag is cool with you, by all means, the Oppo BD-93 seems like a great option.
> 
> http://wiki.oppodigital.com/index.ph...edia_Files_FAQ
> 
> 
> Scroll down to, "What kind of user created media is supported?"



I read the link and the OPPO is the perfect choice!!!


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *80sGuy* /forum/post/19625510
> 
> 
> DivX HD meaning I can play movies plugged into its USB port from an external HDD? The movies would be ripped and backed up from DVD discs, aren't they mpeg files?



Yes. You can play these files via USB *and* through your home network. DivX HD basically supports all major file types, such as: AVI (DivX/XviD), DIVX, M2TS, MKV, MOV, MP4, MPEG-1/2 (includes VOB - your DVDs will either be VOB, MPG, or AVI - depending on how you backed them up), OGM, TS, and WMV. In the case of the Oppo, it supports all of that plus more. If you have a file that the Oppo doesn't play, I'd be extremely surprised.


How did you back up your DVDs? Did you just rip the VOB files or encode them into AVI/MPG files? Either way, the Oppo has you covered.


----------



## fej01z

Hi, currently have an Oppo 981HD for my DVD collection and looking at moving to a Blu-Ray player finally.


Just picked up a LG 55" LHX which I am really excited about. My Yamaha AVR (RX-V2500) does not have HDMI, so that is on the short list of future upgrades as well. In the meantime I would be using HDMI out from the player to the TV direct and using optical for sound.


Is the PS3 still up near the top in terms of player quality? Will the 100-200 dollar players outperform it? I have a decent amount of DVD's so I want to keep playability and upconversion if I can. At the end of the day I believe I have enough connections to keep the Oppo and the Blu-ray player connected if I had to go that route.


Streaming is not a big deal as I can do that through my Xbox 360. I am hard wired at the cabinet, so I could grab a 4 port switch and hard wire the unit.


Most likely I will be buying only a handful of movies on Blu-Ray, and changing my netflix account to send the Blu-Ray discs.


Thanks in advance for your help


Fej


----------



## Moebius

So I normally try to keep up on all the home theater trends and the like, but it's been a crazy work/travel year and I'm way out of date. I'm looking to pick up a cheap player for the bedroom.


Just feeding a 32" LCD, no receiver or the like. Don't really care about the network stuff as I can do most of that already (TiVo, etc...). Just need a solid player, and preferably one that doesn't take forever to start up. Preferably as close to the $100 point as possible would be nice. Are any around this mark worth looking at?


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moebius* /forum/post/19625700
> 
> 
> So I normally try to keep up on all the home theater trends and the like, but it's been a crazy work/travel year and I'm way out of date. I'm looking to pick up a cheap player for the bedroom.
> 
> 
> Just feeding a 32" LCD, no receiver or the like. Don't really care about the network stuff as I can do most of that already (TiVo, etc...). Just need a solid player, and preferably one that doesn't take forever to start up. Preferably as close to the $100 point as possible would be nice. Are any around this mark worth looking at?



The Sony BDP-S370 is a pretty solid choice, and it can be gotten on Amazon for about $115.


----------



## tivoboy

I'm looking for a reasonably priced BR player, for some movies, for the PIL and for streaming mostly NETFLIX and VUDU movies.


Thinking that the LG BD550 would fit the bill, yes they have a router right near the TV.


But, wondering about the netflix app, does it allow SEARCH now, or is it just your QUEUE?


----------



## dzd9fy

I have narrowed down to these two models based upon what I see as features as well as looks and operation.


I have not been able to compare side by side and wonder if one has the edge over the other in these specific areas:


1. Upconversion of SD to 1080P

2. WiFi streaming

3. Transport sound/ build quality


----------



## werbin

It is $139 today on several sites. Including Amazon. I think that Sony dropped the price.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwciv* /forum/post/19621509
> 
> 
> back up to ~$170 now. If it hits $150 I'm buying


----------



## SethP

I recently picked up an LG BD570 and was initially very impressed with its home networking capabilities, only to find out that it won't handle most audio formats from ripped blu-ray discs. I have tried many combinations, and it rarely supports anything with more than 2 channels. There are multiple posts about this in the BD570 forum.


So...I'm looking for a BD player with ethernet connectivity that supports all the normal file types and plays them well over the network. I don't have to have to worry that I'm getting 50 file settings right for the player; it should just play the file. I would like to hear from people who have actually used the players to play files created with software like makemkv, dvdfab, handbrake, etc. I really like that the LG player sees my windows shares, and can play things from an NTFS formatted USB drive, so please let me know if your suggested players can do this as well. I don't mind putting in DLNA software if needed.


Ideally I would like something reasonably priced -- I guess that means under $250 if possible, since I would like 3 of them in different rooms. But do let me know about more expensive players as well.


The displays are an older 37" westinghouse 1080p LCD; an old 1080i 65" rear projector, and a 120" front projector, LG CF181D projector and VP50 scaler/processor, so I'm not worried too much about the image processing done by the BD player.


Thank you.


Seth


----------



## jwciv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *werbin* /forum/post/19635649
> 
> 
> It is $139 today on several sites. Including Amazon. I think that Sony dropped the price.



yes, I got it at Crutchfield this AM for $128....the page now says it's discontinued - - btw, it's an LG


----------



## nearfantastica

Looking for a simple BR player for the bedroom. I have a 32" Samsung LCD TV. I don't need netflix capabilities. Mostly interested in good picture quality for BR and for upconverting SD DVDs. Would like to stay under $200. Thanks!


----------



## lwinshwe

Pls give me some advice


i want new blu ray player.i have 3 in mind.


i wait for oppo dbp93,


denon dbp 1611 ud,or


marantz ud 5005


Thanks you very much.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lwinshwe* /forum/post/19638816
> 
> 
> Pls give me some advice
> 
> 
> i want new blu ray player.i have 3 in mind.
> 
> 
> i wait for oppo dbp93,
> 
> 
> denon dbp 1611 ud,or
> 
> 
> marantz ud 5005
> 
> 
> Thanks you very much.



You would have to tell us more about your needs. What features are important to you?


-Bill


----------



## lwinshwe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/19639212
> 
> 
> You would have to tell us more about your needs. What features are important to you?
> 
> 
> -Bill



i want bluray player with good audio quality for cd ,that all.

i think these 3 blu ray player have same(more or less) picture quality,which one can be better sound?


thanks you very much


----------



## 26brian

I'm looking for a a BR player for my dad. He isn't very tech savvy, so I wouldn't need to buy something fancy. Just a basic player that can play blu rays. I saw on amazon the Sony BDP-S370 which was around $115. Rated pretty well at 4/5 with 70+ reviews. I'd like to spend lower than $100 if possible, but if its not , then so be it.


Would you guys recommend this player, or is there a cheaper and still good enough for my dad's basic needs. (plays movies)










Thanks


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lwinshwe* /forum/post/19639377
> 
> 
> i want bluray player with good audio quality for cd ,that all.
> 
> i think these 3 blu ray player have same(more or less) picture quality,which one can be better sound?
> 
> 
> thanks you very much



How will you be connecting the player to your receiver? HDMI, analog, optical, coax?


-Bill


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *26brian* /forum/post/19639423
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a a BR player for my dad. He isn't very tech savvy, so I wouldn't need to buy something fancy. Just a basic player that can play blu rays. I saw on amazon the Sony BDP-S370 which was around $115. Rated pretty well at 4/5 with 70+ reviews. I'd like to spend lower than $100 if possible, but if its not , then so be it.
> 
> 
> Would you guys recommend this player, or is there a cheaper and still good enough for my dad's basic needs. (plays movies)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Insignia BRDVD4 is a fine basic player and only $85 right now at best buy. Refurbs are even cheaper. I have a house full of BRDVD3's I picked up for around $30 each. Great for blu-ray, netflix, pandora, xvid, mkv, etc.


----------



## BadAss88GT

My current setup is a Panasonic 42" 1080p plasma, my TV has 2 HDMI, one is currently for the Dish and the other is for my Panny upconvert which will be out of the way once the Blu-Ray gets here. I have an Onkyo 7.1 home theater which is going to be set up as 5.1 because of my living room. I was hoping to stick with Panasonic for my Blu-Ray player unless there is a reason not to. Could you recommend me a decent player? Budget would be around $200-$300 but thats not carved in stone. I would be interested in Netflix with it, really just want great picture and sound. I was looking at the DMP-BD85. Thanks-Dan


----------



## lwinshwe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/19639456
> 
> 
> How will you be connecting the player to your receiver? HDMI, analog, optical, coax?
> 
> 
> -Bill



Sorry i forget to tell,i have onkyo htrc 160 and sharp 46 1080p lcd tv.so i like to use with hdmi cable for all.


thanks


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lwinshwe* /forum/post/19638816
> 
> 
> Pls give me some advice
> 
> 
> i want new blu ray player.i have 3 in mind.
> 
> 
> i wait for oppo dbp93,
> 
> 
> denon dbp 1611 ud,or
> 
> 
> marantz ud 5005
> 
> 
> Thanks you very much.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lwinshwe* /forum/post/19639377
> 
> 
> i want bluray player with good audio quality for cd ,that all.
> 
> i think these 3 blu ray player have same(more or less) picture quality,which one can be better sound?
> 
> 
> thanks you very much





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lwinshwe* /forum/post/19640811
> 
> 
> Sorry i forget to tell,i have onkyo htrc 160 and sharp 46 1080p lcd tv.so i like to use with hdmi cable for all.
> 
> 
> thanks



Any Blu Ray player will work for your needs. There's basically no difference in PQ (of BD) or AQ (via HMDI) among players. The 3 players you mentioned are overkill for your needs. Just look for a player around$100 and you'll be fine.


----------



## -Ever-

*Looking!*

*For:* My parent's bedroom TV.

*TV:* Samsung c6300 LED (non-3D)

*Amp/Speakers*: No amp and built-in speakers (my father uses a wireless Seinheiser headset). Might do a 2.1 setup in the near future.

*Needs:* BluRay, Netflix, WiFi (ready)

*Thoughts:* I'm looking for a solid player for my parents TV. It's in their bedroom and thus there simply won't ever be a 5.1/7.1 setup. However, we're future-proof types and I figure it's smart to get a player that can do at least 5.1. A quick search turned up the Samsung c5500 and c6500. It looked like the only differences are respectively 2.0 and 7.1 audio. Are people really making BluRay players that can only do 2.0? Anyhow, it looks like the c6500 is a good choice on paper. Are there any other players to consider for this TV for BluRay, Netflix, and WiFi use?


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *-Ever-* /forum/post/19642283
> 
> *Looking!*
> 
> *For:* My parent's bedroom TV.
> 
> *TV:* Samsung c6300 LED (non-3D)
> 
> *Amp/Speakers*: No amp and built-in speakers (my father uses a wireless Seinheiser headset). Might do a 2.1 setup in the near future.
> 
> *Needs:* BluRay, Netflix, WiFi (ready)
> 
> *Thoughts:* I'm looking for a solid player for my parents TV. It's in their bedroom and thus there simply won't ever be a 5.1/7.1 setup. However, we're future-proof types and I figure it's smart to get a player that can do at least 5.1. A quick search turned up the Samsung c5500 and c6500. It looked like the only differences are respectively 2.0 and 7.1 audio. Are people really making BluRay players that can only do 2.0? Anyhow, it looks like the c6500 is a good choice on paper. Are there any other players to consider for this TV for BluRay, Netflix, and WiFi use?


*Rec:* Oppo BDP-93 (or 83 if you can find it)


The 2.0 is likely referring to analog outputs not HDMI output.


Mike


----------



## -Ever-




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/19642501
> 
> *Rec:* Oppo BDP-93 (or 83 if you can find it)
> 
> 
> The 2.0 is likely referring to analog outputs not HDMI output.
> 
> 
> Mike



Thanks for the reply!


What would I be gaining from a player such as this when compared to the Sammy C6500? The price is a good deal more!


----------



## alexp98

I'm planning to upgrade my home theater, but I don't want to spend a lot of money. I've already have an idea for my plasma and my AVR, but I don't know which of the two upcoming Oppos I should get.

From what I've been reading, correct me if I'm wrong, the upcoming 95 is similar to the 93, but with better audio handling ala the 83SE.

Aside from quality video, I'm hoping to have good audio output from higher quality audio sources. I plan on getting the Denon AVR-3311.

Does the Denon have a better DAC than the upcoming Oppo 95 and therefore a 93 would be fine with the AVR-3311 and let the AVR decode the analog or is the DAC on the 95 better than the Denon 3311?

Thanks!


----------



## rgilbert03

I'm interested in purchasing a blu ray player for my parents. Listed below are the specs and features they are looking for.


Current TV: Sony KV-30HS420

Features looking for: Blu ray movies, WiFi, Netflix

Receiver: None


The units I'm currently looking at are the Sony BDP-S570, LG BD570, and the Panasonic DMP-BD85K. I'm having a hard time making a decision from what I have read about these units. If anyone has any input or other suggestions I would appreciate it. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *-Ever-* /forum/post/19643155
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> 
> What would I be gaining from a player such as this when compared to the Sammy C6500? The price is a good deal more!



For your needs, none.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *-Ever-* /forum/post/19643155
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> 
> What would I be gaining from a player such as this when compared to the Sammy C6500? The price is a good deal more!



Features your dad will never use. Save your money.


----------



## lwinshwe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/19640927
> 
> 
> Any Blu Ray player will work for your needs. There's basically no difference in PQ (of BD) or AQ (via HMDI) among players. The 3 players you mentioned are overkill for your needs. Just look for a player around$100 and you'll be fine.



Thanks for your reply,I already have one year old Panasonics dmp-bd60,My friend have Marantz dvd/sacd player DV6400.When play CD , sound are very different,His Marantz is very nice.He use with NAD L 40 CD Player/Stereo Receiver and Adcom amplifier.Amplifier is better than receiver? or stand alone higher brand player make different?


thanks


----------



## Chad T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad T* /forum/post/19611121
> 
> 
> Looking into possibly buying a BD player for my parents for Christmas. All I really care about is a player that would reliably play rental discs, load quickly, and respond quickly to remote commands. Also, would like it to have discrete power commands so I can easily setup macros on their URC MX-850 remote. Something in the low price range would be great. I haven't really kept up with BD players at all (since I bought my Oppo a year and a half ago), but I'd say less than $200.



Never got a reply, but I ended up getting them a Panasonic DMP-BD65 for $99 + tax. Seems to be a nice player and fit the bill well. I had a little trouble finding discrete on/off codes, but that worked out as well.


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad T* /forum/post/19646082
> 
> 
> Never got a reply, but I ended up getting them a Panasonic DMP-BD65 for $99 + tax. Seems to be a nice player and fit the bill well. I had a little trouble finding discrete on/off codes, but that worked out as well.



The 65 and sony 370 are around the same price and both should be solid.


I settled on the Sony due to more advanced Netflix options, faster load times and SACD playback.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad T* /forum/post/19646082
> 
> 
> Never got a reply, but I ended up getting them a Panasonic DMP-BD65 for $99 + tax. Seems to be a nice player and fit the bill well. I had a little trouble finding discrete on/off codes, but that worked out as well.



You may want to check out the BD85 Thread, mdavej just posted the JP1 codes for the 65/85 includes the discrete on/off and a few others.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post19646149


----------



## Chad T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/19646387
> 
> 
> You may want to check out the BD85 Thread, mdavej just posted the JP1 codes for the 65/85 includes the discrete on/off and a few others.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post19646149



Thanks. I ended up using BD30 on/off codes in the URC database and they worked fine.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *-Ever-* /forum/post/19643155
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> 
> What would I be gaining from a player such as this when compared to the Sammy C6500? The price is a good deal more!



Do a quick perusal of the 83 and 93 threads in posts #1 in each in the FAQ and wiki sections for innumerable details.


It isn't the cheapest player, but many people like it.


Mike


----------



## Jacob305

there are some things that the oppo player does that most 250 price range players do not.

like being able to get into setup menu while the movie is going. unlike some where you have to stop the movie to go into settings. how much is that worth to you? dont forget that with most player.. you have to start over and load up the movie after stopping it.


Jacob


----------



## singincanary

Another newb starting his search.


My needs are relatively minimal and my set-up pretty basic.


-47" LG LCD TV

-Jamo S413 5.1 speakers

-May hook my Sony 6-disk CD player into the receiver


-Looking at the Denon 591/1611 to preserve 7.1 possibilities in the future



What I need:


-A Blu-ray player with good picture/sound quality for movies (will have separate CD player if I want to).

-Good DVD conversion.

-Hooking in with HDMI cable.

-Want internet capable, but planning on running the ethernet cable to the unit, so don't need wi-fi. Planning to have option of Netflix/Vudu/etc, not sure I'll use that often though.

-Don't need 3D, no plans on upgrading TV's in the next couple years, so I'll wait until then to buy a 3D TV and BR.

-Faster load times for discs and streaming.


Budget is $150-ish. Not going crazy with an Oppo unit, but don't want bargain basement off-brand stuff either.


----------



## Mohillian

This is my final attempt at this. I don't want to spend too much money so I have been very cautious and when I began asking for advise I don't think I totally understood everything.


I have a Pioneer Elite 141 (Got it for a great price...normally can not afford).


I am looking for a Blu-ray player to give best possible picture to show off on the TV.


I*mportance to me:*

1. Picture Quality of up-conversion and bluray

2. Audio Quality for CDs and 5.1 Movies (my current Integra receiver does not have HDMI)

3. Cost vs. Value for above two factors and TV I have (still unsure if #2 applies since I do not have HDMI for receiver)--don't want to pay a lot for features I will never use (analog, etc). The only feature I may use in the next year or two would be HDMI sound if I am able to purchase a new receiver but with a young family, not sure if that is possible anytime soon.
*Extras (not needed but are nice--in order of importance)*

1. Load time (Almost put this on above list)

2. Netflix/Youtube (although I do have netflix via xbox360)

3. Streaming with my iMac (if that is even possible)


Any final suggestions for me? so far I have Oppo 83 or 93; Panasonic 85 as the most suggested. Is Oppo overkill? Will Pany give me close enough up-conversion for this amazing TV? Anything else I am missing?


Thanks and Merry Christmas!


----------



## bent98

I am looking to spend max $499



I have a samsung UN55C8000 LCD 3DTV; Denon AVR-3808CI (1.3a hdmi)


1) I need to get a 3d blu-ray playerthat has two HDMI ports (1) 1.4 and (1) 1.3 or 1.4 port as I will need to hook TV up directly to blu-ray and audio via hdmi from blu-ray to AVR since mine is 1.3a only and DO NOT want to go optical out.


2)I also want to ensure blu-ray player gives the best possible PQ.


3) DVD upconversion 1080p PQ


4) Load Times


5) possible PAL to NTSC DVD compatability


I know the Oppo BDP93 is coming out soon for $499. Is there anything else out now that would be just as good that cheaper then the Oppo? I dont care about DLNA or some of the other bells and whistle that the Oppo has.


----------



## amheck

hey guys, I need a BR player that does wireless and Netflix. Is the Sony 570 for around $140 the best way to go? Or is there something else you'd recommend? Something comparable for less $$ perhaps?


----------



## Quaid

Hello everyone,


I went to the local high end home theater store and asked about Bluray players. I was interested in the Samsung 7900. I live in Canada, and apparently the highest we can get right now is the 6900.


The representative who I spoke with recommended Pioneer over Samsung because the warranty was 3 years rather than 1 year. I don't put much stock in electronics warranties, but he said that the firmware updates stop when your warranty expires.


Does anyone have experience with this? I know that newer discs often require firmware updates in order for older players to play the newer features and handle newer security, etc. I am skeptical about this because that hasn't been true of any of my other electronics. The companies might slow down or eventually stop firmware development, but it's never been directly tied to warranties.


Furthermore, is the Samsung 6500/6900/7900, or a player from Pioneer worth looking at? I'm new to Bluray and don't know the market very well. I know Oppo is still fantastic, but in Canada they are somewhat difficult to find and costly when you find them. Aside from video and audio quality, I suspect that netflix (.ca) will be one of the biggest factors in my decision.


Does anyone have any player advice for me?


----------



## arjo_reich

I have a old fatty PS3 that I am unwilling to risk losing by using the device as my BD player so I'm trying to find find a suitable replacement.


What I'm most concerned about is the audio/video quality and it's ability to play 3D content. I realize that bundling networking and streaming content into the players is all the rage but I have other dedicated components for that purpose and would, ideally, like to find the best price point using the quality of the output as the determining factor.


I also have a Lite-On iHBS212-08 along with the nvidia 3D emitter package which I could potentially use but that would likely involve talking about best options for soundcards as I don't know if the one I have laying around somewhere is up to snuff.


---


Up to this point I had more than enough ways to watch a BD without a dedicated player. Now I've crossed that fence and I'm looking for a dedicated player that would be as good as my PC without the overhead.


----------



## dhalbert

Have: analog TV + converter, VCR, DVD player.

Good Windows 7 computer several rooms away from TV.

House is well-wired for Ethernet.

Don't have and don't plan to get cable: OTA is fine.


Getting: Panasonic HDTV (not 3D), HDHomerun single-tuner box, Blu-ray player.

Maybe eventually: subscribe to Netflix.


We don't watch much TV. My plan is to use *Windows Media Center* to record occasional *OTA* broadcasts, using the HDHomerun box. Then I could use Windows Media Center to "*Play To*" the recordings from the computer to a *DLNA*-capable Blu-ray player.

*Could you recommend a DLNA-capable Blu-ray player that would work well in this setup?* I am not looking to spend a lot. I see the Sony BDP-S370 might be suitable. I wish the US versions of the Panasonic players did DLNA, but they don't, for unknown marketing reasons.


Thanks!


----------



## sabrecard

Title explains question. I want a 3d blu ray player that can play a wide variety of file formats through an external hard drive hooked up via USB. Any suggestions?


----------



## arjo_reich

Having been asked to move my post here I failed to realize that this is the dead-post archive and no one actually reads the thread... lol


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sabrecard* /forum/post/19656660
> 
> 
> Title explains question. I want a 3d blu ray player that can play a wide variety of file formats through an external hard drive hooked up via USB. Any suggestions?


 Oppo .


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arjo_reich* /forum/post/19657494
> 
> 
> Having been asked to move my post here I failed to realize that this is the dead-post archive and no one actually reads the thread... lol



It gets read. The problem is that it used to be a thread where people would come after researching a few players.


Now, it's just a thread where people jump in and ask what to get without having done any research and usually without even stating their needs.


Too many useless posts by people that don't have any clue as to what they want (not directed at you) has made it difficult to wade through and not worth the effort for most.


----------



## sabrecard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bweissman* /forum/post/19659240
> 
> Oppo .



I would love an Oppo and looks like exactly what I want but price range is way too high. The BDP 80 is great for price but does not have 3d. 3d is essential if I get a blu ray player.


Are there any Oppo products I'm overlooking or are there any other manufacturers?


Does PS3 play many different video formats? I have the 360 but cannot use this because I have 2TB of video I want to hook up.


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sabrecard* /forum/post/19659967
> 
> 
> I would love an Oppo and looks like exactly what I want but price range is way too high. The BDP 80 is great for price but does not have 3d. 3d is essential if I get a blu ray player.
> 
> 
> Are there any Oppo products I'm overlooking or are there any other manufacturers?
> 
> 
> Does PS3 play many different video formats? I have the 360 but cannot use this because I have 2TB of video I want to hook up.



Just curious...


if Oppo is too expensive and 3D is essential...


Do you have everything else in the "chain" to get 3D, that is:

- AVR with HDMI 1.4 or BR player with 2x1.3 output

- 3D capable display

- 3D goggles

- 3D media

- appropriate distance to screen/display



Mike


----------



## sabrecard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/19660088
> 
> 
> Just curious...
> 
> 
> if Oppo is too expensive and 3D is essential...
> 
> 
> Do you have everything else in the "chain" to get 3D, that is:
> 
> - AVR with HDMI 1.4 or BR player with 2x1.3 output
> 
> - 3D capable display
> 
> - 3D goggles
> 
> - 3D media
> 
> - appropriate distance to screen/display
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



I do not have a receiver, I have HDMI cables, a 60'' 3d ready Mitsubishi. I do not have the 3d "kit" which I think has the 3d transmitter and goggles. I don't want to buy all this at once, but am thinking to the future when I know I want all this. Still young-don't have too much money to spend now. I want a BR player 3d capable now, will get media, goggles, etc. in the future.


What is appropriate distance? We sit about 8 ft away from TV right now, but once we move out of apartment hopefully will find a place with more room.


----------



## bweissman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sabrecard* /forum/post/19659967
> 
> 
> I would love an Oppo and looks like exactly what I want but price range is way too high.



Well, that's what happens when you post a wish list without a price range.



> Quote:
> Are there any Oppo products I'm overlooking or are there any other manufacturers?



The BDP-93 is Oppo's only current player, and it's still in pre-release. I haven't seen any rumors of a less expensive player forthcoming from them.


You can't go wrong with Panasonic or Sony, but you'll have to do the legwork (mouse clicking) to find out whether they play the formats you need.


----------



## Bsmooth

Great reviews for Oppo, but can't get one so what is next, or just as good? let me be more specific, I have an older Samsung, but its having issues playing CD's (Skipping from one track to another). Its picture quality is quite good. I would have payed $229 for an Oppo, but none are available anymore.

What in that price range is as good? i'd love to have a player that can also playback through my Samsung 1080 HD TV speakers while also still play back through my surround sound as well, My present player either plays through the Surrounds or TV but not both.

Would also like to have USB playback as well. Anything out there that meets this criteria?


----------



## Hammerstein

Looking to spend up to perhaps $600 on a BD universal player. I think this leaves me with the choice of the Oppo BDP-93 (once it's released), the new Yamaha BD-A1000, and the Marantz BD7004.


I know the Oppo will likely be an excellent player but there is so little information available about the Yamaha and only a little more about the Marantz, so I was wondering if I could get the thoughts of some other people.


The goal for now is to be relatively future proof while being flexible as the BD player may end up being paired with various other hardware in the future. I do not have a 3D TV (just a 32" 1080p Panasonic presently -- but this will likely change at some point in a few years) and have not yet had the opportunity to upgrade my receiver to a HDMI one (which may have been a good thing given all these issues with 3D and HDMI). Nevertheless, as I tend to keep things for longer than I ought to, 3D ability would be a plus.


Additionally, I would like to retain the 7.1 audio outputs as it would help me use my present receiver (which will likely not be upgraded for some time yet) and it would give me some flexibility in the future depending on what setup the player might get used in.


I am aware of the Marantz BD7005 and the Denon BDP-2011 are coming/have been released but both of those are more than I'd like to spend.


I guess perhaps it might come down to whether I should play it safe and go with the Oppo or give the Yamaha a try. I'm actually kind of curious to pursue the latter option but am somewhat hesitant given no one seems to have much to say about that machine...


Thanks for any advice.


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sabrecard* /forum/post/19659967
> 
> 
> I would love an Oppo and looks like exactly what I want but price range is way too high. The BDP 80 is great for price but does not have 3d. 3d is essential if I get a blu ray player.
> 
> 
> Are there any Oppo products I'm overlooking or *are there any other manufacturers?*
> 
> Does PS3 play many different video formats? I have the 360 but cannot use this because I have 2TB of video I want to hook up.



LG has 2 3D models, BX580 and BX585. LGs are well known for their wide file compatibility via USB, including being able to use NTFS. Prices are under $200 for the BX580, not sure about 585 prices.


Start by checking this AVS owners thread for the BX580.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1238908 


Mike T


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hammerstein* /forum/post/19661945
> 
> 
> Looking to spend up to perhaps $600 on a BD universal player. I think this leaves me with the choice of the Oppo BDP-93 (once it's released), the new Yamaha BD-A1000, and the Marantz BD7004.
> 
> 
> I know the Oppo will likely be an excellent player but there is so little information available about the Yamaha and only a little more about the Marantz, so I was wondering if I could get the thoughts of some other people.
> 
> 
> The goal for now is to be relatively future proof while being flexible as the BD player may end up being paired with various other hardware in the future. I do not have a 3D TV (just a 32" 1080p Panasonic presently -- but this will likely change at some point in a few years) and have not yet had the opportunity to upgrade my receiver to a HDMI one (which may have been a good thing given all these issues with 3D and HDMI). Nevertheless, as I tend to keep things for longer than I ought to, 3D ability would be a plus.
> 
> 
> Additionally, I would like to retain the 7.1 audio outputs as it would help me use my present receiver (which will likely not be upgraded for some time yet) and it would give me some flexibility in the future depending on what setup the player might get used in.
> 
> 
> I am aware of the Marantz BD7005 and the Denon BDP-2011 are coming/have been released but both of those are more than I'd like to spend.
> 
> 
> I guess perhaps it might come down to whether I should play it safe and go with the Oppo or give the Yamaha a try. I'm actually kind of curious to pursue the latter option but am somewhat hesitant given *no one seems to have much to say about that machine...*Thanks for any advice.



Previous Yamaha BD players have not garnered much of a following, as they have offered very little, especially for their price tag. The A1000 may be a pretty good player and at more reasonable pricing than past Yammy offerings but at this stage, people are probably looking elsewhere for their BD needs.


You seem to want to be adventurous and go with the Yamaha.







Why not give it a shot by purchasing it at a reputable dealer like Crutchfield? Try it for whatever the allowable period is and if you're not happy, return it. Otherwise, just go with the relatively safe bet and get the Oppo.


Mike T


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/19660088
> 
> 
> Just curious...
> 
> 
> if Oppo is too expensive and 3D is essential...
> 
> 
> Do you have everything else in the "chain" to get 3D, that is:
> 
> - AVR with HDMI 1.4 or BR player with 2x1.3 output
> 
> - 3D capable display
> 
> - 3D goggles
> 
> - 3D media
> 
> - appropriate distance to screen/display
> 
> 
> 
> Mike





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sabrecard* /forum/post/19660192
> 
> 
> I do not have a receiver, I have HDMI cables, a 60'' 3d ready Mitsubishi. I do not have the 3d "kit" which I think has the 3d transmitter and goggles. I don't want to buy all this at once, but am thinking to the future when I know I want all this. Still young-don't have too much money to spend now. I want a BR player 3d capable now, will get media, goggles, etc. in the future.
> 
> 
> What is appropriate distance? We sit about 8 ft away from TV right now, but once we move out of apartment hopefully will find a place with more room.



If you can't afford 3D now, then I would be a great 2D player (cheaper) and when you want to buy everything the 3D players (and other gear) will be cheaper and better.


Mike


----------



## squall4008

Hey everyone I'm looking for a blu-ray player thats pretty cheap but also good. I would like wifi built in and netflix and some sort of per movie rental service as well like vudu or cinemanow. From what i've found, it looks like all major players now have this and can be had for around $150. I am trying to save money so would something like an insignia for $120 be less recommended than a Samsung or Sony for $150?


edit- So i went ahead and got the Sony S570 because it was $10 more than the insignia and I figured Amazon on Demand is a pretty good service, they seem to have more sales than the other per movie services and based off of brand recognition it should be pretty good and Sony's proprietary VOD service, with the godawful name i keep forgetting, i am assuming is basically the same as the PSN store which seems to get all the major new releases which will all be good for my brother and his wife, who im getting it as a gift for.


Did I make a good choice?


----------



## macd

Hi guys, I was hoping for a quick simple answer this question.


My set: Sony XBR65" rear projection (no HDMI).


I currently have a hacked zenith DVD player (can't remember model exactly, but the hack turned it into a LG). This upconverts my DVD's to 1080i.


Since the cost of blu ray disc have come down, I've started buying more to watch on my other newer sets. I also have NO broadband internet, so I can't use any of the streaming services.


If I get a blu ray and hook it up through component, will it still upconvert my regular DVD's to 1080i? I kinda hate to lose that ability. Also, I would expect that a blu-ray will noticeably better over component than my 1080i upconverts.


So, I guess I'm really in the market for the best blu ray player over component, that's fast, but doesn't have the bells and whistles of the streaming services?


Thanks!


----------



## Mohillian

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mohillian* 
This is my final attempt at this. I don't want to spend too much money so I have been very cautious and when I began asking for advise I don't think I totally understood everything.


I have a Pioneer Elite 141 (Got it for a great price...normally can not afford).


I am looking for a Blu-ray player to give best possible picture to show off on the TV.


I*mportance to me:*

1. Picture Quality of up-conversion and bluray

2. Audio Quality for CDs and 5.1 Movies (my current Integra receiver does not have HDMI)

3. Cost vs. Value for above two factors and TV I have (still unsure if #2 applies since I do not have HDMI for receiver)--don't want to pay a lot for features I will never use (analog, etc). The only feature I may use in the next year or two would be HDMI sound if I am able to purchase a new receiver but with a young family, not sure if that is possible anytime soon.
*Extras (not needed but are nice--in order of importance)*

1. Load time (Almost put this on above list)

2. Netflix/Youtube (although I do have netflix via xbox360)

3. Streaming with my iMac (if that is even possible)


Any final suggestions for me? so far I have Oppo 83 or 93; Panasonic 85 as the most suggested. Is Oppo overkill? Will Pany give me close enough up-conversion for this amazing TV? Anything else I am missing?


Thanks and Merry Christmas!
Anyone?


----------



## RobertR

Quote:

Originally Posted by *macd* 
If I get a blu ray and hook it up through component, will it still upconvert my regular DVD's to 1080i?
No.


----------



## zeonstar

Hey guys


I'm going to be getting a new Blu-Ray player to go with my soon to be bought Samsung 8000.


My price range is around $200 but can go higher or lower. I am partial to Samsung and Sony. The most important thing I want is it to be as fast as possible. I have a BDP-D350 for reference what loading speed I am currently use to.


Built In wi-fi is nice, but not strictly necessary because I have an extra router I currently use as a Bridge for my currently player. 3D is also not required but I should probably get one that is since my TV will be. And finally, steaming content is also nice, but not a priority.


Wi-Fi build in if not too expensive and fastest load times as possible are the main things I am looking for.


Thanks!


----------



## macd

Quote:

Originally Posted by *RobertR* 
No.
Well, that kinda stinks. No reason I can't use both players I guess, albeit less convenient.


Do the players differ much over component then?


----------



## Doug O

The new box (white instead of green) units with the digital audio connectors between the composite/component outputs and the USB and network connector outputs has new firmware that allows the unit to read NTFS formatted drives! 2.5" laptop drives do not require a power supply but 3.5" drives do. I can confirm the NTFS file playback since I used a 320 Gig laptop drive and it works very well though it took awhile to read and setup the menu for the folders and files. Still no streaming available but since the firmware is updated, newer discs should play fine. MKVs seem to still be problematic but there may be some fixes available for files that have compressed headers or other encoding errors. The new firmware also doesn't disable the ability to change regions. I'll see if I can confirm that. Yes, still works perfectly (8520 from the setup menu) for both DVD and Blu Ray multiregion playback! Also fixed appears to be the overheating problem of the old units. Sure wish I bought a couple of these at the Black Friday sale a couple weeks back but maybe they will have them on again on Boxing Week. Oh yeah. Their price is down to $78CAD from $88 so it's still a good deal and a great alternative to buying a multimedia player.


----------



## santadawg

Hi everyone, looking to buy my first Blu-Ray. After doing a lot of reading I have narrowed it down to these two. Can you send me in the right direction. Thanks--------


----------



## mdavej

Sony has more streaming content and DLNA if that's important to you.


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *santadawg* /forum/post/19668560
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, looking to buy my first Blu-Ray. After doing a lot of reading I have narrowed it down to these two. Can you send me in the right direction. Thanks--------



Do you want/need SACD playback?


How important is speed?


Sony wins in these two areas BUT Panny seems to be slightly more reliable (no data on this, just from reading around) and may be slightly better with DVD upconversion.


I'd decide on based on price or if SACD is not important to you


----------



## Matts4313

Hi all,


First, Ive been a lurker on this site for years. Thanks for all your input.


I have a question regading Bluray players. I recently purchased the LG 550 Bluray player. I had it for a few hours but realized post purchase that I could not get Hulu/Hulu Plus on it. So I returned it and purchased the Sony s370. I can get Hulu Plus, but the You Tube app is TERRIBLE quality compared to the LG.


I like that the Sony can stream stuff from my computer, but I think the my 360 can do that also.


I primarily want something that I can stream Hulu and Youtube from. Im new to Bluray, but Im sure that Ill be renting/buying only bluray from now on.


Id also like to stay on a modest budget as Ive already spent a bunch on the new LG 60pk550.


Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## Matts4313




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Matts4313* /forum/post/19669473
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> First, Ive been a lurker on this site for years. Thanks for all your input.
> 
> 
> I have a question regading Bluray players. I recently purchased the LG 550 Bluray player. I had it for a few hours but realized post purchase that I could not get Hulu/Hulu Plus on it. So I returned it and purchased the Sony s370. I can get Hulu Plus, but the You Tube app is TERRIBLE quality compared to the LG.
> 
> 
> I like that the Sony can stream stuff from my computer, but I think the my 360 can do that also.
> 
> 
> I primarily want something that I can stream Hulu and Youtube from. Im new to Bluray, but Im sure that Ill be renting/buying only bluray from now on.
> 
> 
> Id also like to stay on a modest budget as Ive already spent a bunch on the new LG 60pk550.
> 
> 
> Thanks again!!!!!



Also, follow up question, I see lots of comments about people hacking their blueray players.. What kind of hacks are there and what does it do?


----------



## mdavej

Just region hacks for playing foreign discs. Someone recently discovered a hack for Insignia to make it region free for blu-ray, which is a very rare capability.


----------



## gloco

Hi Everyone,


I've been scouring this site and other sites for a good idea of what to buy, but I'm a little lost. This is what I'm looking for:


1. Plays: blu-ray, dvd's, cd's, sacd's


2. Region free for dvd's (not necessary for blu-ray)


3. Wi-Fi for Netflix, Hulu, music streaming sites such as pandora. Picture quality/support of netflix and the rest is important. My internet speeds are around 12mb down/2mb up.


4. Load speed is important


5. Budget: $150 or so, willing to go to $175 for the right player.


What I have: Samsung 1080p 46" LCD, Yamaha RXV663 Receiver.


I'm not a fan boy of any particular brand, I just want a player that gets the job done.


I would greatly appreciate any recommendations. Thanks!


----------



## emmagee

I'm in the market for a new DVD player and want blu-ray capability. I have an older Oppo 980 on one TV and love almost everything about it, primarily the ability to play many formats and is easily made to play region free. The Oppo BDP-80 looks like a decent choice, but it seems Oppo has dropped this and the BDP-83 is their lowest price offering, and that is a lot more than I care to spend, frankly, the BDP-80 is really more than I want to spend!


Is there any other DVD player on the market that is blu-ray capable, able to play almost any format....xvid, divx, etc....easily made region free; a USB port for a thumb drive is a huge plus, but not a requirement. Also, I'd really like something under $200 as this will be going in a bedroom and we don't watch a lot of DVD's there.


Anything out there I should consider? Thanks for any and all advice and direction!


----------



## RobertR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macd* /forum/post/19667413
> 
> 
> Well, that kinda stinks. No reason I can't use both players I guess, albeit less convenient.
> 
> 
> Do the players differ much over component then?



Not sure by what you mean by "differ". Blu Rays over component will look better than upconverted DVDs, but are limited to 1080i.


----------



## santadawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goonstopher* /forum/post/19669278
> 
> 
> Do you want/need SACD playback?
> 
> 
> How important is speed?
> 
> 
> Sony wins in these two areas BUT Panny seems to be slightly more reliable (no data on this, just from reading around) and may be slightly better with DVD upconversion.
> 
> 
> I'd decide on based on price or if SACD is not important to you



Just looking for something decent to go with my pan-42s2. Not sure if I would use all the extras or what I should have, because it's my first blu-ray, my kids will probably use it more that I will.


----------



## zeonstar

I was at some stores last night and I noticed the BDP-S570 is really cheap and has all I want. Reviews have been pretty positive on it, and it's especially fast they say. Any one with that model have some thoughts on it? It fits all of what I am looking for in the post I made a few days ago in this thread. Tempted to maybe get it today.


Also, the BDP-DX57 is the same model at Costco right? There is no downside to the costco model's is there? I've never gotten a Costco model before. But the 570 is $140 darn near everywhere. I don't know if Costco can even top that.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeonstar* /forum/post/19673783
> 
> 
> .............
> 
> Also, the BDP-DX57 is the same model at Costco right? There is no downside to the costco model's is there? I've never gotten a Costco model before. But the 570 is $140 darn near everywhere. I don't know if Costco can even top that.



Same model and no downside with Costco. Currently on sale and you get Costco's generous return policy. Also, Costco currently is offering a manufactures rebate applied at checkout until the 25th.


----------



## zeonstar

You wouldn't happen to know the Costco price of it would you? And then what the mftr's rebate is? I swear I was at Costco 2 days ago and didn't even look at the Players.


----------



## MysterMyster

A quick trip to Costco's website shows the price at 179.00 with a 50$ rebate bringing it to 129.00


----------



## godlyone

Hi guys,


I just picked up a Sony Bravia KDL55NX810


The tv is gorgeous, but now I need a blu-ray player.


I was thinking about the samsung bd-c6900, but I really don't need all of the wireless gizmos it comes with (and raises the price) since the sony TV already has built in wireless.


My requirements are obviously good video and audio, but also I would like it to support DIVx/DiVx HD (specifically avi files, although mkv is a plus)


I was kind of dissapointed that the TV couldn't support it, but since I need a blu-ray player anyway it would be great if it had a usb port and supported divx while still putting out great 1080p/3d/was decent at upconverting.


The primary source for the tv is fios, which unfortunately is 1080i and not p.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## Phase700B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *godlyone* /forum/post/19676634
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I just picked up a Sony Bravia KDL55NX810
> 
> 
> The tv is gorgeous, but now I need a blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> I was thinking about the samsung bd-c6900, but I really don't need all of the wireless gizmos it comes with (and raises the price) since the sony TV already has built in wireless.
> 
> 
> My requirements are obviously good video and audio, but also I would like it to support DIVx/DiVx HD (specifically avi files, although mkv is a plus)
> 
> 
> I was kind of dissapointed that the TV couldn't support it, but since I need a blu-ray player anyway it would be great if it had a usb port and supported divx while still putting out great 1080p/3d/was decent at upconverting.
> 
> 
> The primary source for the tv is fios, which unfortunately is 1080i and not p.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.



LG BD530. Check the Thread here on AVS. Does most of what you want $75 at Walmart and other places, BB was $79


----------



## godlyone

But does that one support 3d?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *godlyone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But does that one support 3d?



No. Otherwise, it's a great choice.


----------



## godlyone

Any ones w. 3d support, full 1080p, good upconversion as well as divx?


----------



## Xylon

Pee-Es-Tri


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xylon* /forum/post/19676773
> 
> 
> Pee-Es-Tri



The PS3 unfortunately has that Cinavia watermark detector, which could be a pain in the butt for someone wanting full DivX HD capability. But, I'm sure it's only a matter of time before all of the other players incorporate Cinavia. My LG player _had_ it, and then LG removed it in a later firmware (I guess it was causing problems). Hopefully, it stays that way.


----------



## vinnie97

Well, 3D raises the price substantially...can't think of any such players under $300 (not that there aren't any necessarily).


EDIT: Looks like I was wrong, Froogle pulls up some under $200 (from Sony, Samsung and LG). ;-) Don't know which of those is the best.


----------



## ttamnedlog

I've spent several hours doing research on home theater stuff (not knowing much of anything prior), hoping to upgrade my parents from their 27" tube TV to an HDTV and BR player (not a full home theater setup, just a TV and player plugged straight to it).


Being that they're a bit older, and barely know what Bluray even means, I'm not looking for top of the line stuff. But good bang for the buck, and needs to have a few certain features.


The TV I'm getting them is the $399 Insignia 42" 720p plasma: NS-42P650A11


From what I've researched (mostly on this forum), that TV is a rebranded Samsung and nearly unbeatable at its current price and they won't be sitting any closer than 7 feet or so, so 1080p would easily be wasted on their older eyes.

*Now as for the player, here is what I'm looking for, roughly in order of importance:*


• Picture quality (for a 720p plasma)

• Needs wifi for the following feature

• Netflix quality (for a 720p plasma)

• DVD upconvert quality (for a 720p plasma)

• Has youtube



That's pretty much it. The main issue with all of those (aside from youtube) is basically my concern and lack of understanding when it comes to the converting. If it were a 1080p TV, it would make more sense to me. Obviously we'd just be trying to upconvert everything. Up up up! But with a 720p TV, what is going to be happening? Is the player going to upconvert DVD/Netflix to 1080, and the TV is going to downconvert it to 720? Will that cause image degradation? Or am I even making sense? =p I guess the TV is going to downconvert all 1080 bluray discs to 720. Is that ok? Is it going to "artifact" or anything?


Help! Haha. =) I was thinking about the *Insigna NS-WBRDVD2*, which lacks youtube but I can do without that feature if it meets the other requirements pretty well. I'm not against spending a bit more though. I notice the *Sony S570* has youtube. But how does it compare in my other criteria? What about the *LG BD570*? I've read some complaints here on each of these players, but I don't know if they apply for 42" 720p viewing.


----------



## singincanary

Tried searching, but can't narrow down the fields enough to produce a good result.



Is there any such thing as a Blu-ray receiver? Basically, can you buy a BR player like what comes in a HTiB setup w/o getting the HTiB speakers?


My step father wants a basic setup and wants to run his new Jamo s413's, but doesn't want the expense or sight of a big amp. I know the speakers will be underpowered a bit, but wondering if there is even such an option on the market.


Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ttamnedlog* /forum/post/19677279
> 
> 
> I was thinking about the *Insigna NS-WBRDVD2*, which lacks youtube but I can do without that feature if it meets the other requirements pretty well.



I suspect the WBRDVD2 is also a sammy under the hood. It's an excellent choice, meets all your other criteria (except youtube) and is the cheapest wireless player around at $89.


Many of these players share a lot of the same components. I was surprised to find the Insignia and Oppo have exactly the same blu-ray drive, but it's true. It's really hard to go wrong these days.


I'm a big fan of the Insignia blu-ray players and of the remotes that come with their TV's. HERE's how to program the Insignia TV remote to control the blu-ray player.


----------



## ru4real




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *singincanary* /forum/post/19678933
> 
> 
> Tried searching, but can't narrow down the fields enough to produce a good result.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any such thing as a Blu-ray receiver? Basically, can you buy a BR player like what comes in a HTiB setup w/o getting the HTiB speakers?
> 
> 
> My step father wants a basic setup and wants to run his new Jamo s413's, but doesn't want the expense or sight of a big amp. I know the speakers will be underpowered a bit, but wondering if there is even such an option on the market.
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated. Thanks.



Yes, there is the Denon S-5BD, but it's $1800.

The HTIB "receivers" are generally limited in I/O connections and Watts/channel.

The most flexible setup would be a separate A/V receiver and BD player, if he can tolerate separate components. This gives the ability to upgrade the BD player.


----------



## higher_flyer

Long-time lurker, first-time poster. Thanks in advance...


Title says it all, looking for my first BD player but have a legacy Marantz AVR without HDMI inputs. Don't want to replace the receiver, so will need a player to handle the HD decoding and output through analog 7.1. Want to keep it 

I like what I read in industry reviews on the Samsung C6900, but then there are numerous sites with owner feedback that sounds disturbing -- many operational issues. Overblown?


3D is not important/required. I realize that the C6900 is 3D, but I 'selected' it because its response time sounds much better than its 2D cousins.


Other good choices?


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Any input is appreciated. They both look like good players. Reviews are good for both units. I can get both for the same price. Picking one up as a Christmas present for my father. Cheers.


----------



## SaxCatz

I still suggest avoiding Samsung Blu-Ray players at all cost...

Though they have improved, threads for most Samsung models are still plagued with complaints of imcompatibility and slow-to-come firmware updates.


----------



## santadawg

Thanks for the help, I just pick up the Pan-85k at BB for 149, but haven't hook it up yet. What HDMI cables should buy, the 24AWG or 28AWG for the TV and the Blu ray. Thanks Santa


----------



## wmcclain

Quote:

Originally Posted by *santadawg* 
Thanks for the help, I just pick up the Pan-85k at BB for 149, but haven't hook it up yet. What HDMI cables should buy, the 24AWG or 28AWG for the TV and the Blu ray. Thanks Santa
Thicker cable is for longer runs. For 6-foot cables it doesn't matter. The 28awg will be lighter and more flexible, which is good.


Buy from a reputable dealer, such as forum sponsors http://www.monoprice.com/ or http://www.bluejeanscable.com/ .


-Bill


----------



## mushusker

I now have a Samsung BD-P2500 (with Reon upscaler), but I used to have a Panasonic DVD player that upconverted to 720p/1080i on HDMI while simultaneously outputting 480i on it's component or composite outputs. Are there any Bluray players that do that with standard DVDs? If they downconverted Bluray discs to 480i on the composite or component outs while maintaining 1080p on HDMI, that would be even better, but standard DVDs are where I need this feature more. And of course, it should have very good upscaling (I'm watching on a 115" front PJ screen AND a 20" 4:3 CRT).


Another feature my old Panasonic had was that it could play PAL DVDs and upconvert them to 720p/1080i. I don't need it to be region-free; I can take care of that.


Last, I'm looking for a Bluray player that streams Netflix and DLNA from a MythTV server, so it needs to support .mkv and H264 and MPEG2-TS over the network with DLNA. Basically, the features of a WD TV Live Plus.


Thanks for any recommendations.


----------



## chadsdsmith

I realize similar questions have been asked, but its been a while since I bought my panny bd 55 and neeed an update on a quality player with at least 5.1 analogue connections (7.1 of course is fine too) After having some issues with my g10 plasma (rising blacks) and my bd 55's sudden refusal to read a lot of my disks, I am a little hessitant to give panasonic any more of my money (on principal if nothing else). I have been happy with its sound quality and overall performance(could be faster, but I am not that picky). I want something at least as good but don't want to spend much more than $200, so the oppo 93 is out. I have never heard good things about samsung players. Pioneer? What do you guys recommend? Should I just swallow my pride and buy a bd 85 and hope it lasts longer than 2 years, which I believe to be too short a lifespan for a $200 ce product!!!!


btw I have looked at amazon.com but have a hard time figuring out which ones are the new models and which ones are leftovers that sellers are trying to hose people on


----------



## Unreal1997




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Unreal1997* /forum/post/19548028
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I am looking for a blu-ray player to get my dad for Christmas. He'd like something with great PQ and good DVD upconversion.
> 
> 
> He has no ethernet connection, so online features are absolutely not required. Just looking for something I can plug in, and play off-the-shelf blu-rays with, without screwing around with online crap.
> 
> 
> He has been looking at the Sony models; are any of these applicable?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Anyone wanna tackle this one? Please? Christmas is coming


----------



## mdavej

All blu-ray players meet those criteria, so take your pick. Even the ones with streaming are simple if you never connect them.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ru4real* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, there is the Denon S-5BD, but it's $1800.
> 
> The HTIB "receivers" are generally limited in I/O connections and Watts/channel.
> 
> The most flexible setup would be a separate A/V receiver and BD player, if he can tolerate separate components. This gives the ability to upgrade the BD player.



+1


Marantz makes a slim receiver for less than $800 IIRC. Its about 4 inches tall. Most BD players are tiny so you have about 5 inches of components.


----------



## zeonstar

Just a little update that I did get the BX-57 at Costco and absolutely love it. The thing is a loading beast, it's great. It has about 4 million online services I'll never use, but the options are nice.


I will miss being able to see remaining time on the display, my S350 did that. I always set the time to show the - time remaining. (-00:45:13) for example. But at least pressing display shows the current time and the total time.


It's great that Blu-Ray players are so affordable now. I remember paying $300 for my first one. Now I'm on my 4th.


----------



## gallilaw

My HT system revolves around a new Pioneer VSX 1120-K receiver.


Unless I am wrong, the receiver (not the Blu Ray player) would be responsible for converting whatever needed to be converted.


I would connect to the player by ethernet cable, not wi-fi


I already have a new Roku HD for streaming Netflix or Amazon


I have a new Harmony One remote


NOT interested in 3-D


Would be nice if firmware upgradable


So what I am looking for is a lean, solid, dependable player that will pass good signals to the receiver without a lot of added bells and whistles.


A low price would also be nice.


----------



## singincanary

Assuming they're in stock, I'm picking one of these up today.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19678982
> 
> 
> I suspect the WBRDVD2 is also a sammy under the hood. It's an excellent choice, meets all your other criteria (except youtube) and is the cheapest wireless player around at $89.
> 
> 
> Many of these players share a lot of the same components. I was surprised to find the Insignia and Oppo have exactly the same blu-ray drive, but it's true. It's really hard to go wrong these days.
> 
> 
> I'm a big fan of the Insignia blu-ray players and of the remotes that come with their TV's. HERE's how to program the Insignia TV remote to control the blu-ray player.


----------



## emmagee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emmagee* /forum/post/19671559
> 
> 
> I'm in the market for a new DVD player and want blu-ray capability. I have an older Oppo 980 on one TV and love almost everything about it, primarily the ability to play many formats and is easily made to play region free. The Oppo BDP-80 looks like a decent choice, but it seems Oppo has dropped this and the BDP-83 is their lowest price offering, and that is a lot more than I care to spend, frankly, the BDP-80 is really more than I want to spend!
> 
> 
> Is there any other DVD player on the market that is blu-ray capable, able to play almost any format....xvid, divx, etc....easily made region free; a USB port for a thumb drive is a huge plus, but not a requirement. Also, I'd really like something under $200 as this will be going in a bedroom and we don't watch a lot of DVD's there.
> 
> 
> Anything out there I should consider? Thanks for any and all advice and direction!



anyone, anyone?????


----------



## Mohillian

I pulled the trigger on the Panasonic 85. Love it! Huge difference in the sound, even my wife hears it. Upconversion is also a huge step up. Don't have a comparison with Oppo as I have never seen an Oppo in action but there was just no way to justify the price on my situation (family, profession, etc). I am happy!


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emmagee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> anyone, anyone?????



One problem is that you can't easily make a BD player region free. Plus, all seem to have problems with one format or another. If you won't be using it often for BD's and DVD's you may just want to look at a media player and keep your 980 for region free capabilities.


----------



## sentah

Hello All,


I have been a lurker and am going to decide to buy my first BD Player .


I have the following requirements and would love to know your opinions on this.
XVid Support


I have a lot of old movies and other language movies which i would like to watch from USB and should support the Divx/Xvid format when played from External hard drive or a thumbdrive.

I checked on the Sony BDS470 and found they have disabled this on US









USB Support


It should mandatorily have USB support as i try to copy the mp3s and movies onto external hard drives and watch it more than i watch from my DVD collections

DLNA with XVID Support


This is an important feature for me. i would like the DLNA to play especially my xvid and mp3s more than my jpegs. i ahve seen Sony not supporting XVID and panasonic bd85 doing the same. i heard LG seems to be fine but i want a better opinion.

Wifi inbuilt / ready and Ethernet


This is the feature where sony/samsung/lg are making us go crazy by asking us to pay for an external adapter which is from them. i would prefer the wifi builtin player to avoid that extra $70. i have the ethernet port, but i am running multiple routers and this port connects to a router to which my PC is not connected, so i think it will not pick up the network share !


Browing maybe ?


This would be a fun thing to do  i can search and watch videos from different sites , especially other language movies which are streamed.

Price Could be between 100 - 200 USD


am hoping i can find this in some provider with all the options


I know the list is long , have tried the sony bd470 and liked it a lot but it has no wifi without a dongle and big letdown was the xvid not playable using both dlna and using USB.


I have the Samsung C5500 but i think it needs the dongle and am thinking about returning to the BB as its still unopened.


Please go ahead and provide me your suggestions !


----------



## space2001

Hey guys I am sure this has been asked before and I appreciate the help.


I am building my home theater and I will be using my ps3 for it. I need to get a player or another ps3 to hook up to my bedroom, which is where the current ps3 is.


What player has the features like the ps3 except the games.


Eg streaming xvid/divx avchd and so on.


If someone can point me in the correct direction or is the price that I will be paying, make it worth it to get another ps3.


Thanks


----------



## saher_jeddah

H every people iwant to buy player for every thing DVD & bluray & 3d & music and play multy region and professional player for music also home theater so what is best?


----------



## emmagee

Quote:

Originally Posted by *moxie1617* 
One problem is that you can't easily make a BD player region free. Plus, all seem to have problems with one format or another. If you won't be using it often for BD's and DVD's you may just want to look at a media player and keep your 980 for region free capabilities.
Thanks, moxie, I appreciate it. If region free was not a requirement, any recommendations on which player is compatible with most of the formats out there? I've been looking at the LG BD570, but not sure if that is my best choice.


Thanks again!


----------



## moxie1617

Quote:

Originally Posted by *emmagee*
Thanks, moxie, I appreciate it. If region free was not a requirement, any recommendations on which player is compatible with most of the formats out there? I've been looking at the LG BD570, but not sure if that is my best choice.


Thanks again!
About the only thing I can tell you is it won't be a Panny. You can check the BD 570's owners thread and see what the owners say about playing the formats you are interested in.


----------



## Calilife17

Finally getting a new Blu-ray Player. Been trying to read through this thread, and got some ideas. I am looking at the Sammy C6900. Can get it for under $200 which is in my price range. Also looking at the sony S570. 3D is important as that is why im upgrading. I am leaning towards the C6900 cause i have heard it has one of the nicest pictures outside of the Oppo. Also what i read is the c6900 is more of a top of the line player as where the 570, is more a mid-line player. I have a 63C8000 Samsung Plasma.


What do you people recommended, and also Are there any other Nice 3d players i should be looking at. I have Avatar 3D waiting to be played, and i want to make sure i get a good 3d Blu-ray player. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Aprilia1

read a bunch of pages in the big thread on this and my head hurts. I'm not even 10 pages into it and I am tired of reading it... I'm not a big A/V enthusiast.


I just got this model as a gift but have read both good and bad reviews regarding a variety of things. Will Sony end up adding VUDU to the supported list?


I was looking at the Samsung line of 3D/WiFi players just before being given this. I have not taken it out of the box yet so I can return it to Amazon if the opinion is negative.


Have firmware upgrades fixed most of the issues I have read about?


Thanks and Merry Christmas

Bryan


----------



## Jeffer65

I'm in the same boat. I've read through several threads on players here and reviews on other sites, and have concluded that there are good and bad things about every single BD player. The 570 is at the top of my list of possible players to buy. For my needs, its main weakness is the lack of a search feature on Netflix. Its strengths seem to be speed, SACD playback, and fewer problems playing BDs.

Lately I've thinking I should wait to see what comes out of CES in a few weeks. Will the next generation of players have better streaming features and searchable Netflix? I know it can be frustrating.


----------



## CrazyNurse

Anyone comparing the DBP-1611 against the BDP-93?


----------



## SR97

Hello all. Bit of a newb question here, so forgive the general terms I use to describe this! Friend of mine has an older model Samsung 50" LCD tv and Bluray player, both about a year old. I currently have a 2 year old 50" Panasonic plasma tv and new BD 85k player. Recently watched the same blu ray movie on both of our setups and I was shocked at the quality difference in the 2.


On his screen, the movie was so sharp and clear, it was almost like watching the behind the scenes filming, where the characters are so lifelike. On my set, the picture is still good, BUT the images are more cinematic looking.


I realize there are a lot of variables, but can anyone tell me where to start in achieving the look he had?? Can 2 bluray players really vary that much in image quality?










As a side note, I personally think my cable HD picture quality is MUCH better than his!


----------



## Jeffer65

Quote:

Originally Posted by *SR97* 
Hello all. Bit of a newb question here, so forgive the general terms I use to describe this! Friend of mine has an older model Samsung 50" LCD tv and Bluray player, both about a year old. I currently have a 2 year old 50" Panasonic plasma tv and new BD 85k player. Recently watched the same blu ray movie on both of our setups and I was shocked at the quality difference in the 2.


On his screen, the movie was so sharp and clear, it was almost like watching the behind the scenes filming, where the characters are so lifelike. On my set, the picture is still good, BUT the images are more cinematic looking.


I realize there are a lot of variables, but can anyone tell me where to start in achieving the look he had?? Can 2 bluray players really vary that much in image quality?










As a side note, I personally think my cable HD picture quality is MUCH better than his!
Try connecting your Bd player to your friend's LCD. I bet the picture from both players will look the same on his TV.


----------



## wmcclain

Quote:

Originally Posted by *SR97* 
Hello all. Bit of a newb question here, so forgive the general terms I use to describe this! Friend of mine has an older model Samsung 50" LCD tv and Bluray player, both about a year old. I currently have a 2 year old 50" Panasonic plasma tv and new BD 85k player. Recently watched the same blu ray movie on both of our setups and I was shocked at the quality difference in the 2.


On his screen, the movie was so sharp and clear, it was almost like watching the behind the scenes filming, where the characters are so lifelike. On my set, the picture is still good, BUT the images are more cinematic looking.


I realize there are a lot of variables, but can anyone tell me where to start in achieving the look he had?? Can 2 bluray players really vary that much in image quality?











As a side note, I personally think my cable HD picture quality is MUCH better than his!
It's more likely to be settings on the display rather than the player. Your comment on the "behind the scenes look" suggest the display is using frame interpolation which gives what is commonly called the "soap opera" effect, making film look like video.


Check that both players are connected with HDMI and are set to the best resolution for each display (1080p for most modern displays, maybe something else for older ones).


Always use a calibration disc for best results.


-Bill


----------



## JrFromBklyn

I'm looking for a player that does Netflix I don't need wifi I'm gonna run a wired connection I was debating between the Sony bd570 and samsung bd s6500

I hear the Sony Netflix app can't add or browse just what's in ur que so what do u pros suggest my budget is around 150


----------



## SR97

Frame Interpolation definitely sounds like the answer from some light reading I did on it this morning. I plugged my BD player into the Sharp LCD I use for gaming and it had the same cinema look to it that I get from my plasma.


I looked through the menus on both TVs as well as the BD player but nothing jumped out as far as a setting for frame rate. Any ideas??


I currently have everything connected through my Onkyo receiver via good old monoprice hdmi cables.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JrFromBklyn* /forum/post/19702157
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a player that does Netflix I don't need wifi I'm gonna run a wired connection I was debating between the Sony bd570 and samsung bd s6500
> 
> I hear the Sony Netflix app can't add or browse just what's in ur que so what do u pros suggest my budget is around 150



The 570 is a waste of money if you don't need wireless. Check out the 370 instead.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SR97* /forum/post/19702661
> 
> 
> Frame Interpolation definitely sounds like the answer from some light reading I did on it this morning. I plugged my BD player into the Sharp LCD I use for gaming and it had the same cinema look to it that I get from my plasma.
> 
> 
> I looked through the menus on both TVs as well as the BD player but nothing jumped out as far as a setting for frame rate. Any ideas??
> 
> 
> I currently have everything connected through my Onkyo receiver via good old monoprice hdmi cables.



It will be a setting on the display, not the player. Not all displays have it. If there is nothing in the manual, try the thread for this display.


Most people turn off frame interpolation anyway.


-Bill


----------



## JrFromBklyn

I've been looking for a solid blu ray player I have my router right next to my tv so wifi function is not important which of these models do you recommend ?? My budget is around $150


----------



## HiHoStevo

Hi Folks... I purchased a couple of Sony S570's over the weekend.


When I set the first one up and connected to NetFlix the only list I could see was the "Instant Cue."


The other BD players I own, show the Que + about 10 other lists... New TV shows, New Movies, Sci-Fi, Romance, Action, etc.


Am I missing something or does the Sony S570 only show the one list that you set up online with NetFlix??


Thanks for anyone with experience.........


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/19703640
> 
> 
> Hi Folks... I purchased a couple of Sony S570's over the weekend.
> 
> 
> When I set the first one up and connected to NetFlix the only list I could see was the "Instant Cue."
> 
> 
> The other BD players I own, show the Que + about 10 other lists... New TV shows, New Movies, Sci-Fi, Romance, Action, etc.
> 
> 
> Am I missing something or does the Sony S570 only show the one list that you set up online with NetFlix??
> 
> 
> Thanks for anyone with experience.........



Might get a better response in the owners thread located here->
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1229543


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Might get a better response in the owners thread located here->
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1229543



He might even get a better response in the *Sony* S570 owners thread .


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/19704825
> 
> 
> He might even get a better response in the *Sony* S570 owners thread .



That he would.


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/19704713
> 
> 
> Might get a better response in the owners thread located here->
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1229543



Thank you for the Link!


----------



## CaRaBeeN

Hello,


Plese help me to decide which blu-ray player should I buy.

Here are my priorities:


1- Best picture quality

2- Should work with the blu-ray discs that I'll burn blu-ray folders from my computer

3- HD Auido bitstreaming is a must

4- (not sure if there's technology like adding custom subtitle files like .srt, .sub..Otherwise I've to add subtitles to blu-ray menu via Tsmuxer)

5- 3D is not important

6- My gear is Denon 3808CI+Panasonic AE4000

7- Maximum budget is 1.500 USD

8- No region problems


Thanks for your recommendations.


----------



## Hamerdown

Just asking (if) a decent Blu-Ray/upscale player could be purchased for either Walmart/K-Mart vs Best Buy?

If so, recommendations ???


----------



## Urlacher5454

Entry level models maybe, but if you go to Sams Club or Costco you can get a good model that is just repackaged under a different model number. Some Walmart stores sell the Sony BDP-S570. That's a very good player.


----------



## Bsmooth

You know its great to have this thread, but I notice a lot of questions just get ignored completely. I had my thread moved here, and it was lost in an instant, along with quite a few others.

As I said previously I would like to get a player that does CD's as well as regular DVD's and HD as well as Blu-ray discs.

The Oppo's look great but $499 is just way too much to spend as far as I'm concerned. I did send them an email to see If maybe there might be a less featured model for a little less cash, but sadly they said that won't happen.

From the research I've done it looks as though LG, Sony, and Panasonic will be my best bets.

I would like to have USB for MP3's and images, and also some way to have HDMI audio and video, but also just seperate stereo outputs so I can hook up to my speakers in my TV as well at the same time. In the past it seems you can have HDMI with digital output set to PCM, and audio to my tv speakers, or have digital output set to bitstream and have Dolby signals to my surround sound speakers through my Yamaha RX-V757 receiver, and get no audio to my tv speakers. So do the DVD players have the ability to do this?


----------



## Hamerdown

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Urlacher5454* 
Entry level models maybe, but if you go to Sams Club or Costco you can get a good model that is just repackaged under a different model number. Some Walmart stores sell the Sony BDP-S570. That's a very good player.
I have a BJ's Club near by but no Sam's Club or Cosco...(if) a unit is repackaged under a different model # how does one go about finding the cross-reference number?


My BJ's carries...

Yamaha BDS1065BL

And a few LG/Samsungs

Thanks for the Sony suggestion however it's out of stock >good feedback on the Philips BDP5012/F7 just not sure if it's a lasting brand???


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bsmooth* /forum/post/19709477
> 
> 
> You know its great to have this thread, but I notice a lot of questions just get ignored completely. I had my thread moved here, and it was lost in an instant, along with quite a few others.
> 
> As I said previously I would like to get a player that does CD's as well as regular DVD's and HD as well as Blu-ray discs.
> 
> The Oppo's look great but $499 is just way too much to spend as far as I'm concerned. I did send them an email to see If maybe there might be a less featured model for a little less cash, but sadly they said that won't happen.
> 
> From the research I've done it looks as though LG, Sony, and Panasonic will be my best bets.
> 
> I would like to have USB for MP3's and images, and also some way to have HDMI audio and video, but also just seperate stereo outputs so I can hook up to my speakers in my TV as well at the same time. In the past it seems you can have HDMI with digital output set to PCM, and audio to my tv speakers, or have digital output set to bitstream and have Dolby signals to my surround sound speakers through my Yamaha RX-V757 receiver, and get no audio to my tv speakers. So do the DVD players have the ability to do this?



I have owned panasonic, sony, samsung, toshiba and insignia players, and all have output simultaneous HDMI audio and optical audio.


Combo HD-DVD / Blu-ray players are rare and expensive. Not even Oppo can do that. IIRC, LG made the only combo player a few years ago for about $1500. If you can drop that requirement, any blu-ray will meet the rest. Streaming and file playback differentiate the other brands you're considering. So buy based on those features most important to you.


----------



## Bsmooth

By HD I just meant BluRay DVD's as opposed to non HD discs. I tried the optical route but that didn't fix my issue. I was talking just RCA type stereo plugs and jacks for the TV, If that would work while using bitstream, so I can hear audio through my TV speakers when my Receiver isn't on.

Thats the funny part I don't always run my surround system, and when I use bitstream I have to run it through my reciver or I hear no sound at all through my TV speakers.

The other strange thing I got from Oppo was the fact there player was always $499. I could have sworn that the earlier players were only $229.


----------



## samson17

Hello, wondering if anyone knows if there is any difference in the SD DVD upconverting between DMP-BDT100 and DMP-BD85. Do they use the same technology? In Canada I can purchase either one for 249. The specs that I have found are equal as far as video seems concerned, so I am thinking if the playback is the same then it would make more sense to get the 100 as it is 3D capable with checkerboard for my 67" samsung DLP. The upconverting is more important to me than the 3D.


----------



## jlm86

Needed asap:


BD Player

Streams Netflix

Media Streamer, avi, mkv a MUST


RELIABLE WIFI....



Samsung has lost my business.....Sony 570??


----------



## leech1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlm86* /forum/post/19710971
> 
> 
> needed asap:
> 
> 
> Bd player
> 
> streams netflix
> 
> media streamer, avi, mkv a must
> 
> 
> reliable wifi....
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung has lost my business.....sony 570??



lg bd570


----------



## Travisimo

I currently have a Samsung BD-P1500 Bluray player and want to upgrade to a new player with the following features:


MOST IMPORANT:

- Good build quality

- Fast startup and playback (Java, etc)

- Good DVD upscaling

- Wireless-N built in

- Firmware upgradable via WIFI, good company reputation for upgrades

- Latest standards, but not interested in 3D *at this time*.


LESS IMPORANT:

- Cost (anything $500 or under is fine)

- Streaming (I use an Apple TV and Boxee Box for Netflix and local streaming)

- Data ports for hooking up external drives (probably would never use)


Understandably, I've been drooling a little bit over the upcoming Oppo BDP-93 but I doubt I would take advantage of everything it has to offer. I want the "latest and greatest" but if there's something that does everything I want that is less money, I'm interested.


Here is my current setup:


- Samsung 52" LCD (LN52A550). The TV is about 2 years old. It is 1080p 60hz with no 1080/24 mode. I do not plan on upgrading any time soon and I am not interested in 3D at this time. I prefer to wait until there is a mainstream standard that does not require you to wear 3D glasses.


- Yamaha RX-V667 receiver. The receiver is obviously newer than the TV with 3D support, HDMI 1.4, etc.


I am looking for the best recommendations for a new player. I realize that CES is just around the corner and there should be new players coming out in the first half of next year. However, I am growing increasing frustrated at my current Samsung because it is pretty slow.


The only player that I know of that has been recently released is the Oppo 93. The only other player I've really looked at is the Sony BDP-S570 which is significantly cheaper. I really want something that is fast with very good upscaling, but obviously picture and sound quality are paramount.


Thanks for any recommendations you can give!


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Travisimo* /forum/post/19712004
> 
> 
> I currently have a Samsung BD-P1500 Bluray player and want to upgrade to a new player with the following features:
> 
> 
> MOST IMPORANT:
> 
> - Good build quality
> 
> - Fast startup and playback (Java, etc)
> 
> - Good DVD upscaling
> 
> - Wireless-N built in
> 
> - Firmware upgradable via WIFI, good company reputation for upgrades
> 
> - Latest standards, but not interested in 3D *at this time*.
> 
> 
> LESS IMPORANT:
> 
> - Cost (anything $500 or under is fine)
> 
> - Streaming (I use an Apple TV and Boxee Box for Netflix and local streaming)
> 
> - Data ports for hooking up external drives (probably would never use)
> 
> 
> Understandably, I've been drooling a little bit over the upcoming Oppo BDP-93 but I doubt I would take advantage of everything it has to offer. I want the "latest and greatest" but if there's something that does everything I want that is less money, I'm interested.
> 
> 
> Here is my current setup:
> 
> 
> - Samsung 52" LCD (LN52A550). The TV is about 2 years old. It is 1080p 60hz with no 1080/24 mode. I do not plan on upgrading any time soon and I am not interested in 3D at this time. I prefer to wait until there is a mainstream standard that does not require you to wear 3D glasses.
> 
> 
> - Yamaha RX-V667 receiver. The receiver is obviously newer than the TV with 3D support, HDMI 1.4, etc.
> 
> 
> I am looking for the best recommendations for a new player. I realize that CES is just around the corner and there should be new players coming out in the first half of next year. However, I am growing increasing frustrated at my current Samsung because it is pretty slow.
> 
> 
> The only player that I know of that has been recently released is the Oppo 93. The only other player I've really looked at is the Sony BDP-S570 which is significantly cheaper. I really want something that is fast with very good upscaling, but obviously picture and sound quality are paramount.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any recommendations you can give!



You already have your answer.

Oppo BDP-93.

Great customer service and FW updates.


I just installed the 93 I bought in pre-order for my friends HT.

Compared to my (great) BDP-83 it has a smoother transport and many more features.

His installer didn't install ethernet for some reason, so he'll be using wifi and that worked well.

Just before the public release they came out with a FW (public) update.

He just installed that and I haven't seen it, but that should be even better (BR compatibility and a few bugs).


I'd just buy that and not look back.


Mike


----------



## rsahmarani

Hello everybody


i'm looking for the smallest blu ray player that has width less than 35


any help please


regards,


----------



## __Josh125__

Hi all, looking for a budget blu ray player for our bedroom. I don't need 3d or wifi, although if the price isn't too great wifi I guess would be desirable. The player is going to be hooked up to our LG 32" 5400 1080P television.


If possible something around 100 dollars is what we are looking at.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## Fragzem

Hey guys!


I'm looking for a BD player that can play DivX/xvid and MKV. (H264)

Streaming is not a concern for me, I don't stream anything, I burn all DivX, etc to disc.


I've been considering the LG BD570, does this sound perfect for my use? I see the LG has lots of "issues" but most of those seem to be with streaming and Netflix? However, the issue of BD's "skipping" and this 24hz 60hz business kinda scares me. I don't really want to be updating my firmware as often as the fellas in the "Official LG BD5xx" thread seem to be doing.


I'm hoping to pair this up with an Onkyo SR308 or Pioneer 820-K.


Looking to spend no more than $180 if I can help it.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *__Josh125__* /forum/post/19714822
> 
> 
> Hi all, looking for a budget blu ray player for our bedroom. I don't need 3d or wifi, although if the price isn't too great wifi I guess would be desirable. The player is going to be hooked up to our LG 32" 5400 1080P television.
> 
> 
> If possible something around 100 dollars is what we are looking at.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!



If you don't need any Netflix, etc. look at the Panasonic DMP-BD45 going for less than $100 now.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsahmarani* /forum/post/19713293
> 
> 
> Hello everybody
> 
> 
> i'm looking for the smallest blu ray player that has width less than 35
> 
> 
> any help please
> 
> 
> regards,



Check out sony. They are usually relatively small.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *__Josh125__* /forum/post/19714822
> 
> 
> Hi all, looking for a budget blu ray player for our bedroom. I don't need 3d or wifi, although if the price isn't too great wifi I guess would be desirable. The player is going to be hooked up to our LG 32" 5400 1080P television.
> 
> 
> If possible something around 100 dollars is what we are looking at.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!



I believe the wi-fi Insignia WBRDVD2 is $85 at best buy at the moment. It has one of the best netflix interfaces available and BD PQ is on par with everyone else.


----------



## gabeh999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samson17* /forum/post/19710942
> 
> 
> Hello, wondering if anyone knows if there is any difference in the SD DVD upconverting between DMP-BDT100 and DMP-BD85. Do they use the same technology? In Canada I can purchase either one for 249. The specs that I have found are equal as far as video seems concerned, so I am thinking if the playback is the same then it would make more sense to get the 100 as it is 3D capable with checkerboard for my 67" samsung DLP. The upconverting is more important to me than the 3D.



Where can you get the bd85 for $249?


----------



## __Josh125__




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19719942
> 
> 
> I believe the wi-fi Insignia WBRDVD2 is $85 at best buy at the moment. It has one of the best netflix interfaces available and BD PQ is on par with everyone else.



Thanks for the info. I noticed walmart, as much as I loath them, is selling the LG BD550 for 100 bucks, with my gift card bringing it down to 75 bucks. Seems like that would work also.


I just noticed the 550 doesn't have built in wi-fi, seems the insignia is a better bang for small bucks.


----------



## mdavej

Sorry, looks like the insignia deal is dead. LG should be fine, but $100 is pretty much the regular price.


----------



## Fragzem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *__Josh125__* /forum/post/19720455
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I noticed walmart, as much as I loath them, is selling the LG BD550 for 100 bucks, with my gift card bringing it down to 75 bucks. Seems like that would work also.
> 
> 
> I just noticed the 550 doesn't have built in wi-fi, seems the insignia is a better bang for small bucks.



Josh, for $50 more you can get the LG 570 on amazon right now. ($150 free ship) it has wi-fi. Walmart is at $188 for the same unit.


----------



## Hamerdown

1) have a built-in tuner that will hook up to (and receive) either the cable company's line (or) a digital antenna.


2) have a hard drive to record to from a program, while watching another at the same time.


3) have the ability to also record to a removable dvd disk.


Guess what I'm looking for is, a Blu Ray player that also acts like a VCR > does it exist?

This would eliminate the need for a TiVo or Channel Master type dealo.

Thanks for your feedback

edit > hope I explained myself correctly.


----------



## tbzep

Looking for:


Good Blu Ray image quality

Good DVD upscaling

*Streaming

Reliable

Fairly fast

Inexpensive


*Computer and switch are close by so ethernet connectivity is fine. Will also have computer connected to TV if needed for some streaming applications. I'd just rather be able to keep computer free for other tasks when possible.


Player will be paired up with Panasonic P46S2 Plasma.


I was looking at an LG BD550. I looked at the LG BD570, but I think it only adds Wi-Fi, and ability to play networked files, but I can do that with the computer.


I've also seen so many Panasonic refurbished models that it makes my head swim and makes me wonder if they have issues. I know my son's PS3 blue ray laser went out on us twice, so I'm leery.


Edit: Panasonic DMP-BD65 and Sony BDP-S370 seem similar to the LG BD550. How would they all compare?


----------



## ScoobyMaster

If you could purchase this Sony BDP-BX57 for $139 or the Sony BDP-BX37 for $129 or the Samsung BD-C5500 for $119, which would you choose and why?


I'm trying to decide between these 3 models. Any help is appreciated. thanks


____________
The Bot Zone


----------



## emmagee

I'm still trying to decide which player to get , but still can't find anything that suits my needs. Is there *anything* out there that will play divx and xvid? It seems many will play one or the other, but not both.


Thanks!


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hamerdown* /forum/post/19722187
> 
> 
> Guess what I'm looking for is, a Blu Ray player that also acts like a VCR > does it exist?



Other than this, no:


Sony VAIO XL3.


Good luck finding one, though.


----------



## Eltanko

Hi, I have a new 65" pana 3d and have a ps3 slim hooked up to it. I'm finding I'm getting some image blur on some scenes on blu-ray. Is the ps3 slim a good blu-ray player? Or is there another issue i should be looking for?


Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emmagee* /forum/post/19724877
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to decide which player to get , but still can't find anything that suits my needs. Is there *anything* out there that will play divx and xvid? It seems many will play one or the other, but not both.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



OPPO BDP-93, $499.


-Bill


----------



## Hamerdown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/19725200
> 
> 
> Other than this, no:
> 
> 
> Sony VAIO XL3.
> 
> 
> Good luck finding one, though.



Thanks, thought for sure no one would reply...however now knowing what I'm after doesn't exist, I can move on and narrow my search.

Looks like a regular Blu-Ray player and maybe the Channel Master for recording TV programs > that you suggested on a prior thread >thanks again, Ray


----------



## SethBullock

Sony BDP-S570 vs. Panny BD65. Which one should I get?


First and foremost, BD/DVD upconverted image quality.


I don't really care whether or not it has WiFi built in. I don't really care if it is 3-D capable, as I don't plan on getting a new TV anytime soon. No immediate plans to use AV receiver for anything other than audio (I want a new AV, but just can't afford any of the ones I want right now).


Would like to stay at or under $150 price point. The Sony and Panny are the two players I'm looking at, but if you have any suggestions as to a different brand/model, please feel free to add them (unless it's an LG. I'm forbidden by my wife from buying anything LG because LG "Corporate" really screwed her and her employer a couple of years ago).


----------



## Westly-C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsahmarani* /forum/post/19713293
> 
> 
> Hello everybody
> 
> 
> i'm looking for the smallest blu ray player that has width less than 35
> 
> 
> any help please
> 
> 
> regards,



My local Walmart continues to have a very small Vizio blu ray player on display-it's smaller than a larger sized Vizio model. I think it's a discontinued model (whose model number I don't know). You may want to go to yours and see if you can find it there.


----------



## programmergeek

I need to get a couple basic bluray player I see the LG BD570 at amazon for $150 to my door is this ia good unit, what else should I get or look at?


I am putting this up on a 100+ inch screen with a d2v video processor that will up convert so the player doesn't have to do that.


I am tempted to get the oppo but I think $500 is to much for a bluray player these days and I don't need all the features anyhow. This will be used mostly for basic watching of dvd's and blurays.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SethBullock* /forum/post/19726866
> 
> 
> Sony BDP-S570 vs. Panny BD65. Which one should I get?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, BD/DVD upconverted image quality.
> 
> 
> I don't really care whether or not it has WiFi built in. I don't really care if it is 3-D capable, as I don't plan on getting a new TV anytime soon. No immediate plans to use AV receiver for anything other than audio (I want a new AV, but just can't afford any of the ones I want right now).
> 
> 
> Would like to stay at or under $150 price point. The Sony and Panny are the two players I'm looking at, but if you have any suggestions as to a different brand/model, please feel free to add them (unless it's an LG. I'm forbidden by my wife from buying anything LG because LG "Corporate" really screwed her and her employer a couple of years ago).



You'll have to open your wallet for great upconversion. Sony and the Panny 65 only have so-so upconversion. I've read the panny 85 has better conversion but haven't seen it myself. Some sammy's have very good upconversion.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *programmergeek* /forum/post/19727566
> 
> 
> I need to get a couple basic bluray player I see the LG BD570 at amazon for $150 to my door is this ia good unit, what else should I get or look at?
> 
> 
> I am putting this up on a 100+ inch screen with a d2v video processor that will up convert so the player doesn't have to do that.
> 
> 
> I am tempted to get the oppo but I think $500 is to much for a bluray player these days and I don't need all the features anyhow. This will be used mostly for basic watching of dvd's and blurays.



I didn't think that the LG BD570 would output 480i over HDMI, i.e. doesn't have source direct. Isn't that what you would want for DVD's to be processed by your d2v?


----------



## SethBullock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19727795
> 
> 
> You'll have to open your wallet for great upconversion. Sony and the Panny 65 only have so-so upconversion. I've read the panny 85 has better conversion but haven't seen it myself. Some sammy's have very good upconversion.



Thanks for the reply. Not necessarily looking for 'great' upconversion, just what is better between the Sony and the Panny. The Panny 85 is the one I was originally looking at, but I didn't pull the trigger before the price at BB went back up.


Now added Samsung BD-C6500 to the mix. Any thoughts on which of these have the better upconversion?


----------



## mdavej

Sorry, don't know if anyone's tested them head to head. All I know is I see jaggies at times on the 65 and some claim the 85 is better. You'll have to check the sammy thread and judge for yourself.


----------



## djironic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SethBullock* /forum/post/19728072
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Not necessarily looking for 'great' upconversion, just what is better between the Sony and the Panny. The Panny 85 is the one I was originally looking at, but I didn't pull the trigger before the price at BB went back up.
> 
> 
> Now added Samsung BD-C6500 to the mix. Any thoughts on which of these have the better upconversion?



I just got done testing both the Sony S570 and the Samsung BD-C6500.


The Samsung never had problems with deinterlacing when upconverting, and the Sony did (infrequently).


The Samsung also had, to my eyes, better PQ in general - sharper image, more detail, processed difficult material more easily. Occasionally, the Samsung seemed to be hampered a bit by fast panning motion, but otherwise it was solid.


The Sony was generally very solid as well, and it's softer picture sometimes was an advantage on lower quality DVD transfers, but it lacked the overall punch of the Samsung, and it would occasionally have trouble with 3:2 conversion, though nothing as bad as Sony's upconverting DVD players from several years ago.


----------



## funkyblue

Looking for:


Good Blu Ray image quality

Good DVD upscaling

Dvix/MKV etc

Reliable

Relatively Inexpensive

Can be made region free for Blu-Ray and DVD

Prefer Wireless

Not a crappy brand like Soniq


I was looking at a BD560. Can these be made region free? What other models/brands?


Cheers


----------



## emmagee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/19725299
> 
> 
> OPPO BDP-93, $499.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thanks, Bill. I guess I should have stated "is there anything besides the Oppo," I'm looking for a new player for out bedroom and really don't want to spend that much for this player; I'd like to keep it below $250, if possible. Is there anything else out there, or is the BDP-93 the only game in town?


Thanks again!


----------



## smashedpumpkins

I'm looking for a blu-ray player with built-in wifi and Netflix (Full Netflix interface). I'm not looking for a specific brand. I'd prefer a cheaper price. My in-laws are looking for one specifically for Netflix even more so than the ability to play blu-rays. haha.... I convinced them they'll want the blu-rays soon enough anyways. I'm not sure if they all do this, but a blu-ray player with progressive scan to up DVD quality. Thanks


----------



## Jacob305

BDP-93 the only game in town

the answer is yes.



I found the panasonic 85/65 to have the best netflix compared to sony and insignia. the only full version is either the roku or the ps3.

Jacob


----------



## mdavej

Word on the street is the latest insignias have a full netflix interface (search, categories, etc.) as of a few weeks ago. I don't have one, so I can't confirm. I agree Panny is indeed more solid at streaming than previous insignias (no freezes, less buffering, etc.).


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/19729771
> 
> 
> I found the panasonic 85/65 to have the best netflix compared to sony and insignia. the only full version is either the roku or the ps3.



Wrong. LG and Samsung do far better than Panny.


----------



## Jacob305

I doubt that.


Jacob


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I doubt that.
> 
> 
> Jacob



Why?


----------



## djironic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/19729771
> 
> 
> ...the only full version is either the roku or the ps3.
> 
> Jacob



The Samsung 6500 has the full version of Netflix.


----------



## Jacob305

I have have read mostly bad reviews or experts telling me to stay away from samsung blu ray players. they had alot of trouble. I dont know if they ever fixed them or not. better to be safe then sorry. I am not really familar with the LG players. I cannt really comment on them. from my experince, panasonic was the best. the panasonic has it own problems. which is why I own two oppo players.


Jacob


----------



## jkozlow3

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mdavej* 
You'll have to open your wallet for great upconversion. Sony and the Panny 65 only have so-so upconversion. I've read the panny 85 has better conversion but haven't seen it myself. Some sammy's have very good upconversion.
Quote:

Originally Posted by *mdavej* 
Sorry, don't know if anyone's tested them head to head. All I know is I see jaggies at times on the 65 and some claim the 85 is better. You'll have to check the sammy thread and judge for yourself.


I did not feel that the Panny 85 had very good upconversion at all. In fact, it was downright terrible using my American Beauty SD DVD when viewed side by side using several players in a mini-shootout I performed. The ABT chip in my receiver and in my Oppo BDP-83 were flawless. The Oppo BDP-80 was OK, but definitely a notch below. The Panny 85 and Denon 1610 were both pretty bad. The only player that upconverted nearly as well as the ABT chip was a Pioneer 320 (not on difficult test patterns, but on real world comparisons). All of my testing was done side-by-side with 2 identical discs in 2 different players at a time so that I could flip back and forth. The movies were viewed on a 1080p projector zoomed down to around 85".


Unfortunately, I didn't test any Sony or Samsung machines, as I was looking for a player with "source direct" so that I could sell the BDP-83 and use the ABT chip in my receiver for upscaling instead. I only did the upconversion comparisons for fun as I assumed I'd be sending a 480i signal to the receiver and letting it do the upconversion (which I am). All of the players I tested had the source direct feature except the Panny 85 which I bought because I heard it had good upscaling on it's own. It was promptly returned along with everything but the Pioneer 320 (now retired and hard to find).


----------



## scoopy

Hi folks, recommendations appreciated:


The viewers: Non video/audiophile savvy family.


The system:
TV: Older Panasonic 1080p plasma (2007 model, not Viera - don't remember model # but I get it if helpful)
A/V Receiver: Yamaha RX-V663
Speakers: Cambridge Soundworks center, front and rear speakers plus sub-woofer (5.1 system)
Running FIOS STB/DVR into HDMI input on V663 plus optical for sound
Will run Blue Ray into second HDMI input on V663 plus optical for sound
Running HDMI from A/V receiver to TV for picture

What I would like in Blue Ray player:
Built in Wf-Fi for streaming Netflix and other services very important
Still watching a lot of regular DVD's so good DVD performance is desirable
Good Blue Ray performance (who doesn't want this?)
Advanced Blue Ray features, recording capability, etc. not important
Fast start-up and disc loading - several folks in my brood are very impatient - important
Not interested in 3D[/u]
Budget friendly player. I don't think my system will display, or the audience will appreciate, the subtleties in performance between various players and/or the most advanced models. I'm hoping I can get a model on sale for $200 or less that meets my requirements but this thread may enlighten me.


I hope this helps folks provide a recommendation. Happy to update if that is not the case.


----------



## Bsmooth

Great thread, but everytime someone posts a good review about say the Panny 85 , someone else says there bad, another says oh this Samsung is good, another touts all Samsungs are no good. So besides the all powerful Oppo's which although once great and a good buy as well, now have gone through the roof at $499. Great players If you "could" get one, but how about players for the less endowed among us?

How are the LG's anyway. I did hear panny's are good as well, especially on CD's

Is there anything out there that actually can play regular DVD's,Blu-ray and CD's as well reliably ?


----------



## mdavej

I'd trust posts like jk's and dj's above and take others with a grain of salt. They're the only ones who've actually done a side-by-side comparison of the models in question. Others are simply reposts of here-say, assumptions and opinions. Unless the poster has actually seen the test results or link to someone else who has, the information is worthless. If one person has a bad experience with any player and posts a lot, it seems as if the whole brand is bad. This is simply not the case.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scoopy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi folks, recommendations appreciated:
> 
> 
> The viewers: Non video/audiophile savvy family.
> 
> 
> The system:
> 
> [*]TV: Older Panasonic 1080p plasma (2007 model, not Viera - don't remember model # but I get it if helpful)[*]A/V Receiver: Yamaha RX-V663[*]Speakers: Cambridge Soundworks center, front and rear speakers plus sub-woofer (5.1 system)[*]Running FIOS STB/DVR into HDMI input on V663 plus optical for sound[*]Will run Blue Ray into second HDMI input on V663 plus optical for sound[*]Running HDMI from A/V receiver to TV for picture
> 
> 
> What I would like in Blue Ray player:
> 
> [*]Built in Wf-Fi for streaming Netflix and other services very important[*]Still watching a lot of regular DVD's so good DVD performance is desirable[*]Good Blue Ray performance (who doesn't want this?)[*]Advanced Blue Ray features, recording capability, etc. not important[*]Fast start-up and disc loading - several folks in my brood are very impatient - important[*]Not interested in 3D[*]Budget friendly player. I don't think my system will display, or the audience will appreciate, the subtleties in performance between various players and/or the most advanced models. I'm hoping I can get a model on sale for $200 or less that meets my requirements but this thread may enlighten me.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps folks provide a recommendation. Happy to update if that is not the case.



I liked the DVD output of the Sony BDPS370 when I owned it so the wifi version S570 should be good. Has Netflix and is very fast. TBH, all players seem to be fast these days and most wifi players will probably come with 3D whether you want it or not. Blu-ray looks the same on all of them, IMO. Most players, even top model ones like the S570, are less than $200


----------



## Jacob305

you know how the price is cheap on dvd players. people expect that with the blu ray with the 250 price. its not there yet. I dont know if it will be there or not. you all remember the rule about get what you pay for.


Jacob


----------



## jkozlow3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bsmooth* /forum/post/19734143
> 
> 
> Great thread, but everytime someone posts a good review about say the Panny 85 , someone else says there bad, another says oh this Samsung is good, another touts all Samsungs are no good. So besides the all powerful Oppo's which although once great and a good buy as well, now have gone through the roof at $499. Great players If you "could" get one, but how about players for the less endowed among us?
> 
> How are the LG's anyway. I did hear panny's are good as well, especially on CD's
> 
> Is there anything out there that actually can play regular DVD's,Blu-ray and CD's as well reliably ?



Just for clarification, the Oppo players haven't "gone through the roof". Their first Blu-Ray player (BDP-83) was $499 and their current Blu-Ray player (BDP-93 - just released last week) is $499. They did have a cheaper player that was offered for about 9 months or so in between these 2 players and that was the BDP-80. It didn't have a "name brand" video chip (ABT, Marvel) like the other 2 players, but was still decent for it's price at $289.


How big is your display anyway and how far are you sitting from it? If you're worrying about upconversion on a 50" display from 10-12 feet, I doubt you'd see much difference in most decent players. If your display is larger or you sit closer, than upconversion quality does matter.


Also, have you checked out Winston's site? He has subjective rankings of players (including DVD upconversion) as well as synthetic testing results using various test patterns/cadences. I don't quite agree with his Oppo BDP-80 subjective DVD upconversion ranking after doing my own mini shootout, but I'm sure we were using different DVDs and different sized displays.

http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=63


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/19734616
> 
> 
> you know how the price is cheap on dvd players. *people expect that with the blu ray with the 250 price. its not there yet.* I dont know if it will be there or not. you all remember the rule about get what you pay for.
> 
> 
> Jacob



Everyone needs to keep in mind that Jacob is enamored with Oppo, so take what he says with a grain of salt.


$250 players are there and have been for some time. I've had 5 Blu Ray players over the last couple of years for various reasons. All have been under $250 and all have worked great for what they did, including my latest purchase of the Panny 350 that has played everything I've thrown at it and streams Netfilx, youtube and Amazon flawlessly (and I paid less than $200 for it).


----------



## Jacob305

what about it.. I guess I forget that sometimes people cannt afford to pay that much for a player. I also have my limits as well. if you can afford to get the oppo. then go for it.

I just was not happy with the 250 price ones. I will give proper credit to panasonic for the best netflix. if people are interested in that. as a blu ray player.. the oppo is still king.

like i have said before. oppo gets more right then wrong then most players do. some players are released when they are not ready or not working.

Jacob


PS. stewie. I am surprise that you didnt know that they finally released the oppo 93 to the public.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/19734783
> 
> 
> I guess I forget that sometimes people cannt afford to pay that much for a player.



LOL, it has nothing to do with what people can afford. I guarantee you, I can buy and sell you many times over.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/19734783
> 
> 
> if you can afford to get the oppo. then go for it.



Incorrect. Unless you need specific features of the Oppo (mainly it's ability as a universal player), you're throwing your money away by buying one. If you do need those things, however, the Oppo is fantastic.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/19734783
> 
> 
> as a blu ray player.. the oppo is still king.



Also incorrect. As a blu ray player, almost all players are equal.


We get it Jacob, for months all you did was bash every player and tell people to get the Oppo 83. Now, you're doing the same thing with the 93. You love it. We understand, but it doesn't fit the criteria of 95% (or more) of the people looking for a blu ray player. Not everyone has the need to feel like part of a club, and a sense of belonging that the Oppo brings you.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/19734783
> 
> 
> PS. stewie. I am surprise that you didnt know that they finally released the oppo 93 to the public.



I either forgot or had already unsubscribed from that thread when it happened.


----------



## Jacob305

I guess we have to agree to disagree. if you are happy with the other players. then fine. I dont care. however just want to help others that want a fine player. telling them what I think. some might agree or disagree.

the oppo is a universal player. i dont do the DLA whatever the heck it called. I know that its important to some. I dont do the sacd either. I mostly use as a blu ray player.

lets not forget the awesome customer service from oppo. that is where it really stands. I think most people will agree with that. I dont remember getting that kind of support from sony or insignia. I did get a bit from panasonic. but they were a bit more slow then oppo. oppo is a small company. its more about the word of mouth that helps.


Jacob


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/19734991
> 
> 
> I mostly use as a blu ray player.



You wasted a lot of money for just a blu ray player, IMO.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/19734991
> 
> 
> lets not forget the awesome customer service from oppo. that is where it really stands.



Yep, it is, but it's not worth $300 (or more). I've never even needed to contact support for any of my other players and they've all received pretty regular updates too.


----------



## vmo23

Max price range, $220. Would prefer $150-$180.


Must Have:
All around solid bluray playback. Not overly worried about load times, just as long as it plays without any flaws.

Built in Wifi

Best Possible Netflix stream (using wifi) and complete Netflix interface

Best possible upconversion of DVDs (still have plenty of those)


Would be nice:
mkv support, streamed from PC, and/or hardwired (external hard drive hooked up via usb)

Some sort of video rental service, not picky


Don't care about:
3D

Social networking applications


----------



## rdclark

Sometimes people don't know they need a feature until they encounter a player that has it. Then it becomes indispensable. And sometimes people assume all players support features that they're used to having, and are then upset when a new BD player lacks it. Then they're pissed off.


Examples of the first: zooming; movable subtitles.


Examples of the second: all outputs active simultaneously; disk progress memory.


When we recommend "just about any player will meet your needs," we should note that we're only talking about needs that were listed. And assuming systems that are configured simply and conventionally.


One of the reasons the Oppo 83/93 are so popular is that they include a lot of these "small but useful" features -- some of which are very common on standard DVD players -- that many BD players lack.


So it's not just about basic BD functionality, which I agree is not a factor when choosing a player. It's about features.


Most of the people asking for advice don't ask about these kinds of minor features. They should be encouraged to think about their systems as a whole, and ask themselves questions like "do I need to feed more than one display?" "Am I interested in a constant-image-height display?" "Do I frequently have to suspend viewing of a movie?" Because it's questions like these that often lead to people coming back here asking about their _second_ BD player.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/19735470
> 
> 
> Sometimes people don't know they need a feature until they encounter a player that has it. Then it becomes indispensable. And sometimes people assume all players support features that they're used to having, and are then upset when a new BD player lacks it. Then they're pissed off.
> 
> 
> Examples of the first: zooming; movable subtitles.
> 
> 
> Examples of the second: all outputs active simultaneously; disk progress memory.
> 
> 
> When we recommend "just about any player will meet your needs," we should note that we're only talking about needs that were listed. And assuming systems that are configured simply and conventionally.
> 
> 
> One of the reasons the Oppo 83/93 are so popular is that they include a lot of these "small but useful" features -- some of which are very common on standard DVD players -- that many BD players lack.
> 
> 
> So it's not just about basic BD functionality, which I agree is not a factor when choosing a player. It's about features.
> 
> 
> Most of the people asking for advice don't ask about these kinds of minor features. They should be encouraged to think about their systems as a whole, and ask themselves questions like "do I need to feed more than one display?" "Am I interested in a constant-image-height display?" "Do I frequently have to suspend viewing of a movie?" Because it's questions like these that often lead to people coming back here asking about their _second_ BD player.



I agree fully, but since nobody here is a mind-reader, all we have to go on is what is listed as a need. Regarding your examples, the only one that's ever been a factor for me is simultaneous output, so I make sure I ask it when looking. I also realize that I'm in the minority with respect to that feature, as usually when I ask that in a thread (like I think I did in the Oppo thread), I'm the only one that's asked it.


----------



## djironic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/19734550
> 
> 
> TBH, all players seem to be fast these days



They all may be "fast", but, based on my very limited experience playing with the Samsung 6500 and the Sony S570, some are definitely faster than others. The Sony was not only faster to boot up, load disks, and connect to the internet, it was also quicker to navigate through menus and responded to remote commands instantly. The Samsung may not be "slow", but it's a lot slower than the Sony in all those areas.



> Quote:
> Blu-ray looks the same on all of them, IMO.



Again, based on my comparison of Samsung and Sony, the PQ is *not* the same on all players, and the differences can be even more pronounced when playing DVDs and streaming content.


The Samsung won hands-down in the PQ department. Luddites like my wife and father-in-law could instantly see a difference during an A/B test between the two players. (which is why I'm keeping the Samsung despite it's PITA slowness and below-average response, lol)


That's not to say that the Sony isn't good - it is still very good. The Samsung just had noticeably more color depth and more detail.


Would love to compare the Samsung to the Oppo and see if the differences are as noticeable as between the Sony and Samsung. I still don't know what a reference picture looks like, lol. =)


----------



## emmagee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/19729771
> 
> 
> BDP-93 the only game in town
> 
> the answer is yes.
> 
> 
> 
> I found the panasonic 85/65 to have the best netflix compared to sony and insignia. the only full version is either the roku or the ps3.
> 
> Jacob



Thanks, Jacob. I was a afraid that was going to be the answer, that sucks, since most of what I watch is xvid or divx. I really like my Oppo 980 and would just get another one, but wand the capability of watching HD versions of divx and xvid. Maybe next year there Sony, LG, etc will offer a player that does bith of the formats I'm looking for. Thanks again!


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djironic* /forum/post/19736749
> 
> 
> Again, based on my comparison of Samsung and Sony, the PQ is *not* the same on all players,



Your view is in the vast minority on that one. As one very knowledgeable and prolific poster often says:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/19514164
> 
> 
> The general forum consensus is that all BR players produce very similar image quality from film-based BR titles.
> 
> 
> -Bill


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djironic* /forum/post/19736749
> 
> 
> Again, based on my comparison of Samsung and Sony, the PQ is *not* the same on all players, and the differences can be even more pronounced when playing DVDs and streaming content.



We are discussing _only_ Blu-ray Disc playback here. It's understood that video processing in the player generates noticeable differences in standard-definition playback, which of course is a big reason players like the Oppo with top-shelf processors from specialty third-party suppliers are so well respected.


But when comparing BD output, if there are obvious differences, then there is an uncontrolled variable in the chain somewhere. One player has some kind of processing turned on, or you're switching between two inputs on the display that are not identically set up, or something like that. Because with Blu-ray, all the player is really supposed to do is deliver the data from the disc to the display and, since it's digital, it will be the same from one player to the next. As long as you're using HDMI, that is.


----------



## Bsmooth

Thats one of the things I'm talking about. I have a Samsung now. Its about 5 or 6 years old now, and it was highly recommended by this forum. I can't name the model though, because i can't find it. Its not even on the front panel. Anyways it has a great picture, but the transport sometimes decides a CD is all done with a song even when its not over.So very soon it will need replacement. Now I also find my Samsung LCD screen has burn in marks, even though its not supposed to happen.

I used to have Cassettes for my music. I bought a Nak, or nakamichi for you younger guys who never had one. Hands down the best decks you could buy, at least in that format. Still have one and it still works , even after 20 years. So I guess you might say the Oppo is the Nak of the Blu-ray players.

I just want something that plays DVD's and does a half decent job of playing my CD music collection.

So should I get another Samsung ,or something else, price range under $200.

BTW Reel to Reel was even better than the Cassettes, but storage was a pain, and those reel to reel tapes degrade over time. Had some great live jazz recordings and all the Ferrite fell right off the backing medium, a reel shame !


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djironic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> They all may be "fast", but, based on my very limited experience playing with the Samsung 6500 and the Sony S570, some are definitely faster than others. The Sony was not only faster to boot up, load disks, and connect to the internet, it was also quicker to navigate through menus and responded to remote commands instantly. The Samsung may not be "slow", but it's a lot slower than the Sony in all those areas.



I don't know about the Samsung as I never tried it hence i offered no opnion about it. Compared to the BD players of a year or two ago, they are all fast.


> Quote:
> Again, based on my comparison of Samsung and Sony, the PQ is *not* the same on all players, and the differences can be even more pronounced when playing DVDs and streaming content.
> 
> 
> The Samsung won hands-down in the PQ department. Luddites like my wife and father-in-law could instantly see a difference during an A/B test between the two players. (which is why I'm keeping the Samsung despite it's PITA slowness and below-average response, lol)
> 
> 
> That's not to say that the Sony isn't good - it is still very good. The Samsung just had noticeably more color depth and more detail.
> 
> 
> Would love to compare the Samsung to the Oppo and see if the differences are as noticeable as between the Sony and Samsung. I still don't know what a reference picture looks like, lol. =)



DVD probably shows a diff due to different upscaling algorithms, streaming as well for the same reason. Blu-ray, as I said, I see no diff. It's all digital until it reaches the TV so I would be surprised to see a difference frankly.


----------



## djironic

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rdclark* 
But when comparing BD output, if there are obvious differences, then there is an uncontrolled variable in the chain somewhere. One player has some kind of processing turned on, or you're switching between two inputs on the display that are not identically set up, or something like that. Because with Blu-ray, all the player is really supposed to do is deliver the data from the disc to the display and, since it's digital, it will be the same from one player to the next. As long as you're using HDMI, that is.
I get that's the conventional wisdom, and it always made sense to me. But I'm just sharing my experience.


(And yes, I doubled checked to make sure there were no differences in the setup. Believe me, I *wanted* to improve the picture on the Sony, but no adjustments seemed to make any difference.)


Furthermore, I've also seen reviews that do mention differences. In CNET's review of the S570, they mention that some enthusiasts might find minor issues and that they consider the LG570 and the Oppo to have better PQ (though not by much), while PCWORLD reported that the Sony's PQ is a mixed bag. Other reviews I've read regarding the Sony mention some softness and/or a slight washout in color, which is exactly what I saw. Those issues aren't horrible, but they were detectable in my tests.


I'm not sure what causes the differences, but they seem to be there...


----------



## djironic

Incidentally, CNET's review methods definitely identify differences in BD image quality between players. ( link )


The biggest issue I saw that made the difference was the noise reduction on the Sony. Sony's picture just looked so much softer. It made the BD transfer of GHOSTBUSTERS look smooth (it is a very grainy transfer), but everything else looked muted. I looked for any way to turn off noise reduction or some other setting, but found none. I fiddled with various options to try to improve the picture, but nothing made a difference. (believe me, I *wanted* the Sony to have a better image than the Samsung, since it was also faster and more stable)


All things being equal (outputs, inputs, settings, etc.), I still saw a difference. All I can think is that the image processing is different between the players.


----------



## samson17

Canadian site price includes delivery within Canada... http://www.hd.ca/blurayplayers/blurayplayers.php


----------



## DocWB

Hey guys,


Is it possible to find a BD player in the


----------



## mpalmieri1203

Hello folks! I'm looking for a player for my bedroom. I will not be needing netflix or any of that as I have an Apple TV for that.


I just want a player that is quick, reliable, and will have good video audio on my Sony 42XBR8.


As cheap as possible would be great!


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djironic* /forum/post/19737893
> 
> 
> Incidentally, CNET's review methods definitely identify differences in BD image quality between players. ( link )
> 
> 
> The biggest issue I saw that made the difference was the noise reduction on the Sony. Sony's picture just looked so much softer. It made the BD transfer of GHOSTBUSTERS look smooth (it is a very grainy transfer), but everything else looked muted. I looked for any way to turn off noise reduction or some other setting, but found none. I fiddled with various options to try to improve the picture, but nothing made a difference. (believe me, I *wanted* the Sony to have a better image than the Samsung, since it was also faster and more stable)
> 
> 
> All things being equal (outputs, inputs, settings, etc.), I still saw a difference. All I can think is that the image processing is different between the players.



Damn you!


so I should return my Sony and get an LG?


the current panasonic prices are going up probably for the new line.


----------



## Hamerdown

*Does anyone know of...any Blu-Ray players that upconverts from Component cables vs 'just' HDMI?*

Also, a player that also has a memory card slot would be a plus...thanks.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hamerdown* /forum/post/19744503
> 
> *Does anyone know of...any Blu-Ray players that upconverts from Component cables vs 'just' HDMI?*
> 
> Also, a player that also has a memory card slot would be a plus...thanks.



For reasons of Digital Rights Management, no BR player is supposed to upconvert DVD over component. There may be off-brand imports that break that rule, but I haven't followed them.


You understand that your display will convert any input signal to it's native resolution, which is what an upconverting player does?


-Bill


----------



## Hamerdown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/19744569
> 
> 
> For reasons of Digital Rights Management, no BR player is supposed to upconvert DVD over component. There may be off-brand imports that break that rule, but I haven't followed them.
> 
> 
> You understand that your display will convert any input signal to it's native resolution, which is what an upconverting player does?
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thanks Bill, I should have made my request wanting component-upconverting more clear. I'm understanding that with 'some' Blu Ray players, when using their HDMI jack their other outputs become void...true???


So here's my dilemma > because I want to use my much older Marantz A/V Dolby Pro-Logic Surround receiver (that only offers RCA-L/R audio jacks). I fear when I use a Blu-Ray HDMI from picture to pannel, I won't also be able to use the Blu Ray RCA L/R audio jacks to send sound to my Marantz.


This HD stuff is all new to me > as I just purchased my 52" 720p two weeks ago.


Thanks for any feedback, Ray


----------



## rdclark

Not all players can send video to more than one output at a time, but they can all sent video to one output (including HDMI) while sending audio to another (including analog).


This function is a basic one because it's actually only a small percentage of HDMI TV owners who also have HDMI receivers; not being able to set up a system using optical or analog audio would cripple the market for Blu-ray players.


----------



## UNCMo96

I am looking for a blu-ray player, possibly x 2. My set ups are a sammy 40inch lcd and 50 inch plasma, both with Yamaha sound bars.


I currently use a vortexbox to stream music to my squeezeboxes so I'd like to rip my old SD-DVDs and stream them via DLNA. I also want Netflix and VUDU access.


I've heard good things about the samsungs. Any thoughts?


----------



## mirkolop

I have a fairly new Panasonic Viera Plasma. 50", 720p, which I bought at Costco. I am looking for a suitable Blue Ray player that will also do Netflix. From my readings on this forum, I like the Sony **570, which I would also buy at Costco (it's close and convinient). I am also running a Yamaha RXV-630, which does ot have HDMI. I'm happy with the Yamaha, even though it's old school. It allows me to run a separate Adcom power amp which drives my JBL l-100 speakers. Many newer receivers will not allow me to run the separate power amp. I want to keep the Yamaha.


Is there an advantage to buying a Panasonic Blue Ray player instead. Is there an interphase with Viera? What does Viera do? If so, which Panasonic Blue Ray player is recommended.


Lastly, I have an extra wi-fi card from my wife's old laptop, since her new laptop included built in wi-fi. The card is a Linksys wireles-G card. It just looks wide and clunky. If I need a wireless card, do the newer Blue Ray Players still accept this format?


Sorry about all the questions but I figured someone else may benefit.


----------



## djironic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goonstopher* /forum/post/19741996
> 
> 
> Damn you!
> 
> 
> so I should return my Sony and get an LG?



Can't comment on the LG. The Sony is a good player, particularly in speed, convenience, and ease of use (not to mention Amazon Video on Demand, which is good stuff). The PQ didn't look as good as the Samsung in direct comparison, but it wasn't "bad". A little soft in the picture (like excessive noise reduction) with colors a bit washed out, but you probably wouldn't notice without a direct comparison.


The one serious issue you might see without direct comparison would be the deinterlacing problems that seemed to pop up at least once on every DVD I watched (and as much as five or six times on a couple of DVDs).


----------



## vid53

Im looking for top rated bluray player that has great picture quality and access netflix and downloads movies from my computer. I also need the player to output HDMI and component video at the same time.


----------



## mohmony

Looking for alternatives other than the Oppo Players that support FLAC's.

Dont want to spend $500; Need a Good BD Player with SACD and Support for FLAC's. (Good BD Playback and Netflix)


Any other alternatives other than BDP-93?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vid53* /forum/post/19751290
> 
> 
> Im looking for top rated bluray player that has great picture quality and access netflix and downloads movies from my computer. I also need the player to output HDMI and component video at the same time.



Price range?


-Bill


----------



## avsforumuserid

Hi, looking for reviews, comparisons, recommendations for high-end blu ray players. I have a Denon 791 AV receiver with Energy Take Classic speaker system.


Requirements for the player


- $500 to $1000

- First requirement: upcoversion from standard definition regular DVDs is a critical requirement since I have a number of such DVDs

- First requirement: excellent audio

- Second requirement: Netflix streaming and 3D

- Third requirement: wi-fi


Is Oppo BDP-93 the best given these requirements (I understand it does not have wi-fi, but since it is third on my list, I can live without it)?


Thanks


----------



## Murray1

Have a very nice audio system and want to take advantage of HD audio movies. Do movies over the internet include HD audio and 1080P? If not, does anyone know if future internet movies will include HD audio/1080P quality?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avsforumuserid* /forum/post/19752410
> 
> 
> Is Oppo BDP-93 the best given these requirements (I understand it does not have wi-fi, but since it is third on my list, I can live without it)?



It comes with a USB wifi adapter and extension cord.


-Bill


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murray1* /forum/post/19752699
> 
> 
> Have a very nice audio system and want to take advantage of HD audio movies. Do movies over the internet include HD audio and 1080P? If not, does anyone know if future internet movies will include HD audio/1080P quality?



Currently, with a very few isolated exceptions, streaming movies are either 480i or 720p with 2-channel audio. Sometimes you see Dolby Digital 5.1 audio.


Who knows what the future holds? But given how very nastily compressed even most 720p streams I've seen have been, I have little hope.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mirkolop* /forum/post/19749926
> 
> 
> I have a fairly new Panasonic Viera Plasma. 50", 720p, which I bought at Costco. I am looking for a suitable Blue Ray player that will also do Netflix. From my readings on this forum, I like the Sony **570, which I would also buy at Costco (it's close and convinient). I am also running a Yamaha RXV-630, which does ot have HDMI. I'm happy with the Yamaha, even though it's old school. It allows me to run a separate Adcom power amp which drives my JBL l-100 speakers. Many newer receivers will not allow me to run the separate power amp. I want to keep the Yamaha.



You will need a player with multi-channel analog audio outputs if you want to hear the new uncompressed audio formats - DTS HD Master and Dolby Tru HD. If you don't want to deal with the extra six cables(your AVR only supports 6.1) and use the toslink connection or having to balance your speakers using the Blu-ray player vs your AVR, then you will find that the lossy tracks included with Blu-ray discs are at a higher bit rate than DVD's and also sounds quite nice.


> Quote:
> Is there an advantage to buying a Panasonic Blue Ray player instead. Is there an interphase with Viera? What does Viera do? If so, which Panasonic Blue Ray player is recommended.



There is Viera Cast, which are the network applications - Netflix, YouTube, Pandora, etc. Features available on most players.


Then there is Viera Link, Panasonic's implementation of the HDMI control spec. With a single remote you are able to turn on a component, say your Panny DVD player and the TV will automatically power on and switch to the correct input. Most people turn it off because when they turn off the player, the TV also turns off. Or they are listening to CD's and turn off the TV and the player turns off.

This feature is also found on other players under different names but even though it is an HDMI spec there is no guarantee that it will work between different brands.

A Panasonic player with Multi-Channel Analog Audio is the DMP-BD85K.



> Quote:
> Lastly, I have an extra wi-fi card from my wife's old laptop, since her new laptop included built in wi-fi. The card is a Linksys wireles-G card. It just looks wide and clunky. If I need a wireless card, do the newer Blue Ray Players still accept this format?
> 
> 
> Sorry about all the questions but I figured someone else may benefit.



The wireless G card sounds like a PCMCIA card and won't work with any players I know of. The Panny BD85 above comes with a USB dongle for wireless ethernet. Players usually only support their own brand of USB wireless adapters. All can be connected wirelessly using the players ethernet port and a wireless adapter.


----------



## antman27

Hello all I have a $150 gift card for crutchfield and I figured I would put it towards a Blu-Ray player I want one with WiFi (built in ) Seams like the USB adaptors are $80

I am looking for a unit that has the Netflix and will be using that feature allot

The Sony BDP-S570 caught my eye But herd the Wifi is not great and Netflix does not look great ???

It also has SACD I still have a few SACDs

Should I look at a Wifi ready with an adaptor ?

Ethernet cable is Not possible !

Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## Murray1

Looks like I just need a good blueray player without internet features. My AVR HK 3600 will be doing all the processing. Any suggestions on which blueray to go with?


----------



## mohmony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mohmony* /forum/post/19751820
> 
> 
> Looking for alternatives other than the Oppo Players that support FLAC's.
> 
> Dont want to spend $500; Need a Good BD Player with SACD and Support for FLAC's. (Good BD Playback and Netflix)
> 
> 
> Any other alternatives other than BDP-93?



Any recommendations?


----------



## mirkolop

I' leaning towards using optical audio form the BRreceiver to my Yamaha and getting "lossy" audio until I upgrade my AVR. I'm also leaning towards the Sony **570 (DB570?). The Sony website says that this BR player outputs through optical cable in two channel only. Is that what you are suggesting? Am I right in my interpretation that my Yamaha AVR will process those two channels into my 5 speakers and it will sound almost as good as "lossless" output through HDMI?


Thanks for your help. It's a complicated issue for me and I want to be sure before I pull the plug.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/19754470
> 
> 
> You will need a player with multi-channel analog audio outputs if you want to hear the new uncompressed audio formats - DTS HD Master and Dolby Tru HD. If you don't want to deal with the extra six cables(your AVR only supports 6.1) and use the toslink connection or having to balance your speakers using the Blu-ray player vs your AVR, then you will find that the lossy tracks included with Blu-ray discs are at a higher bit rate than DVD's and also sounds quite nice.
> 
> There is Viera Cast, which are the network applications - Netflix, YouTube, Pandora, etc. Features available on most players.
> 
> 
> Then there is Viera Link, Panasonic's implementation of the HDMI control spec. With a single remote you are able to turn on a component, say your Panny DVD player and the TV will automatically power on and switch to the correct input. Most people turn it off because when they turn off the player, the TV also turns off. Or they are listening to CD's and turn off the TV and the player turns off.
> 
> This feature is also found on other players under different names but even though it is an HDMI spec there is no guarantee that it will work between different brands.
> 
> A Panasonic player with Multi-Channel Analog Audio is the DMP-BD85K.
> 
> 
> The wireless G card sounds like a PCMCIA card and won't work with any players I know of. The Panny BD85 above comes with a USB dongle for wireless ethernet. Players usually only support their own brand of USB wireless adapters. All can be connected wirelessly using the players ethernet port and a wireless adapter.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mirkolop* /forum/post/19756357
> 
> 
> I' leaning towards using optical audio form the BRreceiver to my Yamaha and getting "lossy" audio until I upgrade my AVR. I'm also leaning towards the Sony **570 (DB570?). The Sony website says that this BR player outputs through optical cable in two channel only.



You'll get Dolby Digital or DTS (5.1) via optical.


----------



## chris78

I have a NAD T765 receiver and the new Monitor Audio RX6's plus sub/surrounds. . The NAD has Burr-Brown 24 bit 192kHz Stereo D/A converters as I am sure a lot of your know. I am currently using a Sony BDP-S560 and would like to upgrade to an Oppo. I listen to music in stereo mostly, and reserve the surround for movies. I was wondering what some of your opinions would be on holding out for the 95 or should I get the 93. I guess what it really comes down to for my purpose is the Oppos DAC converters that much better than the NAD's? $500 better? I guess you could only base this answer on the 83SE. Thanks.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mirkolop* /forum/post/19756357
> 
> 
> I' leaning towards using optical audio form the BRreceiver to my Yamaha and getting "lossy" audio until I upgrade my AVR. I'm also leaning towards the Sony **570 (DB570?). The Sony website says that this BR player outputs through optical cable in two channel only. Is that what you are suggesting? Am I right in my interpretation that my Yamaha AVR will process those two channels into my 5 speakers and it will sound almost as good as "lossless" output through HDMI?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help. It's a complicated issue for me and I want to be sure before I pull the plug.



Sony must be talking about SACD, that is not supported over optical and you would just get the stereo track. As Stew4msu said, if it's a Blu-ray disc, you will get the high bit rate lossy DD 5.1 surround or DTS track. All Blu-rays have the lossy track. Hope that helps.


Edit: The on-line user manual has your setup instructions on pp 13 and 23.


----------



## jyeager

Hi guys,


I have a standard def TV and don't see myself going HD for another year at least. However, my current DVD player, which I've owned for half a decade, doesn't do DivX (avi, mpg, mp4, etc). And I like to download my TV shows off the web.


So I went looking for a DVD player that will do that (and of course, they all do) but a friend told me that if I was willing to spend a little more, I could get a Blu-Ray player that will not only read DivX, but will even read it off a USB stick. Not only could I watch my downloaded shows on my regular TV, but I wouldn't even have to waste any DVDs to do it.


With this in mind, I recently purchased a *Sony BDP-S370* (sorry, can't post the quick link, forum doesn't let newbies do that) for this purpose. It was on special at *Best Buy* here in Canada @ $99 (down from $169). I figured that when I make the jump to HD, the player will already be covered... but more importantly, I can start watching downloaded AVI's off a USB stick on my standard TV right now.


So I took the *BDP-S370* for a test drive.


Test #1 : Read AVI's off my Cruzer USB stick. Result : FAIL - the machine tells me it cannot read this USB device.


Test #2 : Read AVI's off my Sansa MP3 player. Result : FAIL - the machine won't even recognize that I plugged it in.


Test #3 : Burn the same AVI on a DVD data disc, and see if the player can read THAT. Result : Semi-Fail - It will see the AVI's on the DVD and actually play them, but you can't fast-forward or rewind them. I also encountered a Read Error halfway through the movie, but that could be dust. Of course, cleaning the DVD and putting it back in is useless unless I'm willing to wait an hour for the movie to get back to the point it dropped off (no fast forward option on burned AVI's).


Is this thing a piece of #@$% or is there something I'm doing wrong, here?


I want to be able to download an AVI off the net, put it on my USB stick, and play it in the living room on my standard TV - and be able to fast forward and rewind the clip. And if it'll do HD later on when I need it, all the better.


Did I buy the wrong player for this?


----------



## Zardoz04

Looking for a solid all-around blu-ray player, that will _also_ play most kinds of video files off a usb stick. Some are a lot larger than 4GB (not split). Doing some reading I found that a lot of these players have trouble playing anything larger than 4GB if it's not split-up. Any help would be appreciated.


Edit: Nevermind, I just bought one.


----------



## mdavej

Jyeager,


Sony isn't the right player for that. LG is one of the better ones at file playback, but you'll have to get one of the top models. See each model's thread here for details. Insignia can play lots of files for less money, but you have to tweak your divx files a bit for them to play. But it sucks at ffwd/rew too.


----------



## jyeager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19758197
> 
> 
> Jyeager,
> 
> 
> Sony isn't the right player for that. LG is one of the better ones at file playback, but you'll have to get one of the top models. See each model's thread here for details. Insignia can play lots of files for less money, but you have to tweak your divx files a bit for them to play. But it sucks at ffwd/rew too.



Is there a standard DVD player that will do this, or do I absolutely have to look at Blu-Ray players if I want the USB interface?


As for LG, there's a reasonably priced BD555C at Best Buy here. Would you recommend that one?


----------



## techowiz

Looking at the LG BD550 and Sony BDP-S370. Does anyone have experience with these? What is the overall better player?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyeager* /forum/post/19759094
> 
> 
> Is there a standard DVD player that will do this, or do I absolutely have to look at Blu-Ray players if I want the USB interface?
> 
> 
> As for LG, there's a reasonably priced BD555C at Best Buy here. Would you recommend that one?



Yes, but not in HD, and probably not newer formats like MKV.


Don't know much about that one. I was thinking of the LG 570.


----------



## kgveteran

Your thoughts on just picking up a Walmart LG BR. I'm still running a 720p projector.


My PS3 looks awesome, will the chatty LG look that good ?


----------



## djironic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murray1* /forum/post/19752699
> 
> 
> Have a very nice audio system and want to take advantage of HD audio movies. Do movies over the internet include HD audio and 1080P? If not, does anyone know if future internet movies will include HD audio/1080P quality?



Vudu offers 1080P streaming movies. They look pretty close to Blu Ray quality. I don't believe they offer any HD audio yet, but many movies have at least DD 5.1 tracks.


----------



## samaruf

I am looking for a Blu ray player that has built in HD tuner akin to what I found in an Australian website: http://www.pcworld.idg.com.au/review...c_combo/347257 


Is there anything like this available in the US?


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samaruf* /forum/post/19762423
> 
> 
> I am looking for a Blu ray player that has built in HD tuner akin to what I found in an Australian website: http://www.pcworld.idg.com.au/review...c_combo/347257
> 
> 
> Is there anything like this available in the US?



I'm unaware of any. And note that the one you linked to is just a BD player tacked onto a DVR, not a BD recorder. Not sure what its benefit would be other than saving an HDMI input. It doesn't appear you can rip from the BD drive to the HDD, either. In fact, this product puzzles me. Who is it for?


----------



## DocWB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DocWB* /forum/post/19739751
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> Is it possible to find a BD player in the


----------



## nicholasmcgrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/19762933
> 
> 
> I'm unaware of any. And note that the one you linked to is just a BD player tacked onto a DVR, not a BD recorder. Not sure what its benefit would be other than saving an HDMI input. It doesn't appear you can rip from the BD drive to the HDD, either. In fact, this product puzzles me. Who is it for?



I had (briefly) looked into something like that for my situation. In my current place, I don't have much space, and the extra 'box' takes up a fair amount of it.


Before I bought my Panny 85 I had a DVDR/DVR combo, still do. And if I could have added a BD in the same box, I'd have considered it. That being said, I don't think I'd pay the $1200 extra!


----------



## samaruf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/19762933
> 
> 
> I'm unaware of any. And note that the one you linked to is just a BD player tacked onto a DVR, not a BD recorder. Not sure what its benefit would be other than saving an HDMI input. It doesn't appear you can rip from the BD drive to the HDD, either. In fact, this product puzzles me. Who is it for?



I'm just looking at ways to get both a BD player and a Tivo like DVR for my home theater within one product. Space is at a premium, so the need. I definitely don't want to shell out more than $500 for such a device.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *docwb* /forum/post/19763008
> 
> 
> still wondering.
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!



lg 570.


----------



## dmac37

I already have a Panny 54G25 plasma internet TV and looking to add a new receiver that is networking/internet equipped, thinking Pioneer 1120 or Denon 990.


My question is do I still need a bluray player that has wifi and internet or will this already be set with my TV and receiver, looking to match with a panny bluray player- 65 or 85.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmac37* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I already have a Panny 54G25 plasma internet TV and looking to add a new receiver that is networking/internet equipped, thinking Pioneer 1120 or Denon 990.
> 
> 
> My question is do I still need a bluray player that has wifi and internet or will this already be set with my TV and receiver, looking to match with a panny bluray player- 65 or 85.



Internet will make firmware upgrades easier and is needed for BD Live. Wireless ethernet depends on the location of your new player and can you get a cable to it.


----------



## ruie

I have a ps3 for blu-ray and DVD playback. I want to know if it's worth the upgrade for something like the Oppo 93 for my main use.


I'm a member of a film society and we have a small theater room, where we screen movies to classes or from various sources: 16mm, 35mm and blu-ray/dvds. We have a projection screen of 4 to 3 meters. We have right now a 720p component digital projection video projector, we're trying to upgrade to a panasonic 4000.


Will the Oppo 93 (or some other player) be a big step-up in quality for screening criterion blu-ray and dvd classics in these settings?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ruie* /forum/post/19766423
> 
> 
> I have a ps3 for blu-ray and DVD playback. I want to know if it's worth the upgrade for something like the Oppo 93 for my main use.
> 
> 
> I'm a member of a film society and we have a small theater room, where we screen movies to classes or from various sources: 16mm, 35mm and blu-ray/dvds. We have a projection screen of 4 to 3 meters. We have right now a 720p component digital projection video projector, we're trying to upgrade to a panasonic 4000.
> 
> 
> Will the Oppo 93 (or some other player) be a big step-up in quality for screening criterion blu-ray and dvd classics in these settings?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



For Blu-ray: no.


For DVD: maybe, but it depends on all sorts of factors. The discussion in the BDP-83 FAQ is still generally applicable: Is the DVD picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player? 


-Bill


----------



## ruie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/19766527
> 
> 
> For Blu-ray: no.
> 
> 
> For DVD: maybe, but it depends on all sorts of factors. The discussion in the BDP-83 FAQ is still generally applicable: Is the DVD picture quality of this player amazingly better than any other player?
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thank you for the reply, Bill. I guess I'll stick with my current setup for now.


----------



## Clankbang

I have a panny bd30k with a panny 54g20 through a onkyo rc180..

what would the benifits of upgrading the blueray be..

Also if I should upgrade what would be my best option


----------



## mdavej

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Clankbang* 
I have a panny bd30k with a panny 54g20 through a onkyo rc180..

what would the benifits of upgrading the blueray be..

Also if I should upgrade what would be my best option
Streaming is the only benefit. Best option depends on your requirements.


----------



## ccwright9

I bought both these players and I can not decide which one to keep. Ive played with them for hours and still cannot tell a difference except that the sony loads faster. My equipment is:


Samsung UN55C8000XF TV

Onkyo TX-SR608 Receiver


Please help me choose!


Thanks!


----------



## djironic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccwright9* /forum/post/19769456
> 
> 
> I bought both these players and I can not decide which one to keep. Ive played with them for hours and still cannot tell a difference except that the sony loads faster. My equipment is:
> 
> 
> Samsung UN55C8000XF TV
> 
> Onkyo TX-SR608 Receiver
> 
> 
> Please help me choose!
> 
> 
> Thanks!



If you can't tell the difference in PQ or audio, and you don't need analog connections, I'd say go with the Sony. It's faster, more user-friendly, and way less buggy.


I compared the Sony S570 with the Samsung 6500, and there were only two reasons I kept the Samsung - noticeably better PQ on both BD and DVD (and yes, I know all players are supposed to be the same on BD, but that just wasn't the case for me) and a more interactive interface for Netflix. Those were enough to have me keep it, but I'm paying for it by having to put up with Samsung's crappy software. Sigh.


----------



## steveb_77

Ok folks..just looking for some guidance and opinions..I'm susually a Sony guy, but seem to have run into a wall..I'm wantiong a Blu-Ray player that has wifi built in that lets me view Youtube, Pandora, Netflix and Picasa for pics? Any suggestions ?


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steveb_77* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok folks..just looking for some guidance and opinions..I'm susually a Sony guy, but seem to have run into a wall..I'm wantiong a Blu-Ray player that has wifi built in that lets me view Youtube, Pandora, Netflix and Picasa for pics? Any suggestions ?



Panasonic DMP-BD85.


----------



## darthemma

Iam starting to backup some of my BR movies so I don't have wade through all the dang previews, etc. before the movie will play. I have an Oppo BDP-83 and it doesn't want to play the Maxell BD-R discs I just bought and burned. It also want play the Verbatim LTH type discs. My Sony BDP-S350 won't play the Maxells either.


I want a Blu-Ray player that will play many BD-R and DVD-/+R discs and will also stream Netflix. Any recommdations?


Thanks! This is a GREAT thread.


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darthemma* /forum/post/19772757
> 
> 
> Iam starting to backup some of my BR movies so I don't have wade through all the dang previews, etc. before the movie will play. I have an Oppo BDP-83 and it doesn't want to play the Maxell BD-R discs I just bought and burned. It also want play the Verbatim LTH type discs. My Sony BDP-S350 won't play the Maxells either.
> 
> 
> I want a Blu-Ray player that will play many BD-R and DVD-/+R discs and will also stream Netflix. Any recommdations?
> 
> 
> Thanks! This is a GREAT thread.



Both of your existing players should have no problem playing properly authored and burned BD disks. Your success will depend on what programs you're using to rip, rebuild and burn your BDs. For example, for burning, ImgBurn is excellent and it's free. There are also programs for ripping and rebuilding(if necessary), before you burn them. You can find these programs by googling "Blu-ray burn" or "rip", or even just searching in this forum. Anyway, this is not the thread to discuss this, so..........................

Look here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=815296 


If you are already using these programs correctly and still getting poor burn results, try disks other than Maxell.


As for Netflix, just about all player brands being currently released, do Netflix and should have no problem playing a properly burned BD structured disk. Since you already have a Sony and Oppo, they both have current models that will do what you need.

*EDIT: Just realized you had a similar post in the Oppo 83 thread. I responded there also, hope it helps you out.*
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post19773645 


Mike T


----------



## kgveteran

Is there any problems with sub 99.00 BR players that I should know about ?


If my needs are to just play BR, and not stream video on Netflix ect. They seem to be on sale more often....


Thanx. KG


----------



## Urlacher5454

I think for your needs one of these players should be fine. Watch what brands you look at though, some take a long time to make firmware updates available.


----------



## LooseScrews

Any suggestions or input for a BD player to be paired with an Epson 8350 projector (full 1080p) and Onkyo HT-S7300 7.1 system (R680 receiver)? Will be all HDMI connections.


We have many standard DVDs (several PIXAR) and the Onkyo R680 receiver handles upconversion. Will this upconversion be better than the upconversion offered on BD players?


Also, I have an XBox 360 that will be connected via HDMI. Any capabilities I should look for in the BD player that won't already exist on the XBox such as streaming Netflix?










Thanks for the input!


----------



## Jeffredo

Had a $60 Sylvania since March. Works like a champ and looks great.


----------



## kgveteran

Wireless firmware......I guess it should have wireless built in, note to self. Or run a 65' Ethernet cable Lol


----------



## citrus

Yamaha bd-a1000 vs opo 93/83 ??


Didn't see any threads regarding the Yamaha blu-ray players.


----------



## Moork

The two biggest issues I can see are 1) multiple firmware updates due to some blu-rays not playing and 2) excessive load times...up to a few minutes in some cases.


Poor to mediocre analog audio output for a high end and/or older HT setup is another possible issue, but I don't know if that applies to you personally.


----------



## kgveteran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moork* /forum/post/19778042
> 
> 
> The two biggest issues I can see are 1) multiple firmware updates due to some blu-rays not playing and 2) excessive load times...up to a few minutes in some cases.
> 
> 
> Poor to mediocre analog audio output for a high end and/or older HT setup is another possible issue, but I don't know if that applies to you personally.



I guess this is where I ask, what players have a quick start time. I'll be using HDMI out.


KG


----------



## jonandabby

A friend is looking at buying a 2010 Blu-Ray. I'm a year out-of-date, and CNET is concentrating on the wrong stuff, so was hoping for some help.


1) The budget is no more than $150.

2) There is no need for 3D. She's got a 2D tv, and isn't getting 3D. Ever.

3) Wifi is not necessary - she'll be wiring the blu-ray directly into a router, which is about 1 foot away from the blu-ray.

4) Some amount of apps-type stuff (e.g. Netflix) would be useful - she bought a 630 Samsung figuring that she'd get the gimicks in the blu-ray.


I'd prefer to stay away from Samsung - there's too much noise out there about reliability problems, and I don't want to be blamed when it breaks.


It seems like Sony and LG are the more popular options, but which one is simple and reliable? LG BD550?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/19779160
> 
> 
> I guess this is where I ask, what players have a quick start time. I'll be using HDMI out.
> 
> 
> KG



See Winston's page: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=56 


-Bill


----------



## Crispyclot

Just curious about whats been released in the past year . I bought my PS3 last year , the new 250g model. Was to be used in my home theater i was building . Now that thats done , im wondering if the PS3 is still a high contender for top blu-ray player or should i just go pick up a new Blu-Ray BD player ? If its not i can bring it upstairs for the wife and kid to get Netflix










Thanks


Chris


----------



## NicksHitachi

I like the OPPO 83/93 for pure BR playback, but the PS3 is sooo much more than just a BR player.


----------



## Crispyclot

Ya i know , its quite the machine for sure . What im interested in now is just BR playback with 7.1 capabilities , i have dedicated 7.1 in wall system now . I have a Xbox 360 for the gaming side of it ( Im a PC gamer myself , but Xbox/Kinect for the kid ) I know theres only a handful ( 250 + ) of 7.1 movies but only a matter of time







So as long as the hardware side of the PS3 can stand up to the next few years of BR players then ill keep er on the shelf ! Thats one thing i dont know too much about , firmware updates can only do so much , but is the hardware in the PS3 that good ?


----------



## djbarry

Hi gang,


I'm trying to decide between these two units primarily as a music player. I have many SACD's, Dvd-Audio discs and HDCD. I have an older avr, a Pioneer VSX-D8505 (no HDMI, of course) and JBL Stadium speakers. I listen mostly to Stereo through analogue cables.


I don't consider myself an audiophile, but I do love music and think that I have a pretty good ear. My question is, considering my equipment, which I have no intention of upgrading anytime soon, is it worth waiting for the 95 and spending twice as much, or just go for the 93. Will there be a big enough improvement in the sound quality to justify the extra time and bucks?


Thanks for your help


----------



## wmcclain

Quote:

Originally Posted by *djbarry* 
Hi gang,


I'm trying to decide between these two units primarily as a music player. I have many SACD's, Dvd-Audio discs and HDCD. I have an older avr, a Pioneer VSX-D8505 (no HDMI, of course) and JBL Stadium speakers. I listen mostly to Stereo through analogue cables.


I don't consider myself an audiophile, but I do love music and think that I have a pretty good ear. My question is, considering my equipment, which I have no intention of upgrading anytime soon, is it worth waiting for the 95 and spending twice as much, or just go for the 93. Will there be a big enough improvement in the sound quality to justify the extra time and bucks?


Thanks for your help
Welcome to AVSforum! You might try the Official OPPO BDP-95 Anticipation Thread . Much informed opinion there.


-Bill


----------



## mekkerl

I'm waiting on my new projector to come in. In the meantime looking for my first BR player.


I don't need wi-fi;

And I'll be searching for a modest receiver as well; so no receiver at this point.


I'll probably wire the BR directly to the projector or to an HDMI switch...



Any recommendations?


----------



## ronaldkwok

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jonandabby* 
A friend is looking at buying a 2010 Blu-Ray. I'm a year out-of-date, and CNET is concentrating on the wrong stuff, so was hoping for some help.


1) The budget is no more than $150.

2) There is no need for 3D. She's got a 2D tv, and isn't getting 3D. Ever.

3) Wifi is not necessary - she'll be wiring the blu-ray directly into a router, which is about 1 foot away from the blu-ray.

4) Some amount of apps-type stuff (e.g. Netflix) would be useful - she bought a 630 Samsung figuring that she'd get the gimicks in the blu-ray.


I'd prefer to stay away from Samsung - there's too much noise out there about reliability problems, and I don't want to be blamed when it breaks.


It seems like Sony and LG are the more popular options, but which one is simple and reliable? LG BD550?
I have both a Samsung BD-C5500 and a Sony BDP-S370 player and both should meet your requirement and good value for the price. I have the Samsung for 4 months now and the Sony is just a week old (because of an offer that I cannot refuse, not because I do not like the Samsung) but so far the Samsung is well behaved. I preferred the Samsung over the Sony for the nicer-looking user interface and peformance-wise (for BD playing so far) I would say they are more or less similar despite the many glowing reviews for the Sony. If you are into playing media files on the USB port, one major setback for the Sony is that it only accepts HDD formated in FAT32 while the Samsung can access NTFS formatted HDD as well. The FAT32 will limit file size up to a maximum 4GB only. Since I just have the Sony, I have not compared them in other areas yet. Any specific questions comparing the two are most welcomed.


----------



## Murray1

Have a first generation Sony S300 - slow loading and True Dolby HD only(no DTS HD Master which most movies use). Blueray is connected to HK3600 receiver and great Polk speakers. I want to take advantage of my audio system so does that mean no internet movies (believe movies over the internet have poor video/audio quality compared to actual blueray disks). If I am correct, what blueray player should I go with?


----------



## sachibluhd

Hi Guys,


My current setup:

Samsung 40c7000

Sony BDP S370

Onkyo HTS 3300


I want to buy a 3D Blue ray player.


Can I connect Panasonic DMP BDT100 with my 40C7000 ? Everywhere I read that Panasonic 3D player quality is better than other players. Do u think I can get better 3d with panasonic players than samsung players ?


Please help


Thanks in Advance...


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murray1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have a first generation Sony S300 - slow loading and True Dolby HD only(no DTS HD Master which most movies use). Blueray is connected to HK3600 receiver and great Polk speakers. I want to take advantage of my audio system so does that mean no internet movies (believe movies over the internet have poor video/audio quality compared to actual blueray disks). If I am correct, what blueray player should I go with?



You are correct about the audio on streaming movies however your avr should be able to matrix the audio into a fair multi-channel output. As far as which player to buy, all the newer models play DTS HD and Dolby True HD , and are probably faster than your old Sony. You'll need more criteria to pick a player.


----------



## scotp94

Ive had it with my samsung 3600. Ive tried to update firmware a million times now with no success keeps getting stuck. So i need to get a new one. I have a non HDMI receiver that I use the analog to get new audio formats. I am looking at getting a panasonic 85k for $205 or should I save a little more and get the $499 oppo 93? I see that all the new players coming out do not have the analog outs.

Is it really worth more than double the price? My tv is a tc-p65v10 if that helps.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scotp94* /forum/post/19791192
> 
> 
> Ive had it with my samsung 3600. Ive tried to update firmware a million times now with no success keeps getting stuck. So i need to get a new one. I have a non HDMI receiver that I use the analog to get new audio formats. I am looking at getting a panasonic 85k for $205 or should I save a little more and get the $499 oppo 93? I see that all the new players coming out do not have the analog outs.
> 
> Is it really worth more than double the price? My tv is a tc-p65v10 if that helps.



I'd suggest you try using the optical out of your current player and see if you think the difference in audio between the loseless analog ouputs of your player and the lossy optical out is worth over $300. If not, save even more and get a player for $100-$150 and use the money you save for a new receiver that supports Dolby Tru HD and DTS HD Master.


----------



## Hamerdown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scotp94* /forum/post/19791192
> 
> 
> Ive had it with my samsung 3600. Ive tried to update firmware a million times now with no success keeps getting stuck. So i need to get a new one. I have a non HDMI receiver that I use the analog to get new audio formats. I am looking at getting a panasonic 85k for $205 or should I save a little more and get the $499 oppo 93? I see that all the new players coming out do not have the analog outs.
> 
> Is it really worth more than double the price? My tv is a tc-p65v10 if that helps.



I'm 'still' researching BD players so I'll be watching your feedback


----------



## ronaldkwok

Or you may want to check my BD Player Blog for a quick guide.


----------



## JJ7

I am looking for a bluray player for a new home theater project I am about to kick off. I'll be using a JVC RS-40 projector and a Denon 4311CI receiver. The must haves for this player are:


* 3D support

* bitstream all audio codecs

* good bluray compatibility (i.e. good firmware support, so few playback problems)

* available by end of Jan 2011


The nice to haves are:

* netflix support

* pandora support


I'll be using wired ethernet so I don't need wifi support. I had been planning to get the Oppo 93, but it seems like it's not quite ready for prime time. What good players would folks recommend?


Thanks


----------



## Bsmooth

Choosing is more like which players have the least bugs. Lets see,Samsung and LG both can be very buggy, with skipping issues for both, especially down the road a month or two.Samsung supposedly plays CD's very well, so audio is good, an important factor for me, as well as good upscaling, as I don't have any Bluray discs yet.

Panasonic is good, although reading through posts, they have issues as well, although not quite as many as LG and Samsung.

If I were to pick from Samsung BD-C6500, Panasonic BD-85, LG BD-570 or Sony BDP-S570 which do you think would have the least amout of issues, play CD's and upscale with the least amount of problems?

If an Oppo was available for less than $300 i would consider that as well as they used to have one for that amount earlier, according to reviews I've read, but only sell one for $499 now(hint, hint Oppo).


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bsmooth* /forum/post/19795568
> 
> 
> If an Oppo was available for less than $300 i would consider that as well as they used to have one for that amount earlier, according to reviews I've read, but only sell one for $499 now(hint, hint Oppo).



That was the BDP-80, a fine machine for $289. It didn't last long, I presume because it didn't sell well.


It's hard to predict the market. A few years ago everyone wanted a simple digital transport (which the BDP-80 was), but now it's all Netflix and other online services (which it didn't have).


-Bill


----------



## Bsmooth

Its got nothing at all to do with predicting anything. Its about making a quality product that does what its supposed to do, without having all the bugs that these products have.

Sure the bells and whistles are great as well. I couldn't care less about all the fancy stuff, same as I don't with a HDTV as well. It works reliably first, then add onto it from there. But then again theres also planned obsolesence. Its only supposed to last so long. But then again thats what we expect now isn't it? It lasts only long enough to go to the next jump in technology.

Well I expect a bit more than that.


----------



## tigerhonaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bsmooth* /forum/post/19798268
> 
> 
> Its got nothing at all to do with predicting anything. Its about making a quality product that does what its supposed to do, without having all the bugs that these products have.
> 
> Sure the bells and whistles are great as well. I couldn't care less about all the fancy stuff, same as I don't with a HDTV as well. It works reliably first, then add onto it from there. But then again theres also planned obsolescence. Its only supposed to last so long. But then again thats what we expect now isn't it? It lasts only long enough to go to the next jump in technology.
> 
> Well I expect a bit more than that.



Agreed !!!

I just inquired with my Audio/Video store about getting a Blu-Ray player and the one thing I wanted to know was this.

The same one that sold me and set-up my Home Theatre.

Will I be able to load a DVD in and it simply play it without it Stopping

or not even excepting that DVD?

The answer was long and drawn out but this is the simplified version.

No ........

So I passed and will continue to use what I have as my opinion is this.

They are a Pain........ still !!!


Terry


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tigerhonaker* /forum/post/19798532
> 
> 
> Agreed !!!
> 
> I just inquired with my Audio/Video store about getting a Blu-Ray player and the one thing I wanted to know was this.
> 
> The same one that sold me and set-up my Home Theatre.
> 
> Will I be able to load a DVD in and it simply play it without it Stopping
> 
> or not even excepting that DVD?
> 
> The answer was long and drawn out but this is the simplified version.
> 
> No ........
> 
> So I passed and will continue to use what I have as my opinion is this.
> 
> They are a Pain........ still !!!
> 
> 
> Terry



Nice HT you have there tiger !


----------



## tigerhonaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheFactor* /forum/post/19798567
> 
> 
> Nice HT you have there tiger !



Thank-You









I would not mind having a New DVD Blu-Ray player but I am not willing to

go through all the crap it takes to put up with one.

And I know my wife certainly is not willing.

I will make do and that is not going to be hard to do at all with the Integra DVD Player I have now.

The picture suits us and you can just load a DVD sit back and enjoy it.

In this case I like Simple.


Terry


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tigerhonaker* /forum/post/19798645
> 
> 
> The picture suits us and you can just load a DVD sit back and enjoy it.
> 
> In this case I like Simple.



That's how all of my Blu-Ray players work.


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tigerhonaker* /forum/post/19798645
> 
> 
> Thank-You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not mind having a New DVD Blu-Ray player but I am not willing to
> 
> go through all the crap it takes to put up with one.
> 
> And I know my wife certainly is not willing.
> 
> I will make do and that is not going to be hard to do at all with the Integra DVD Player I have now.
> 
> The picture suits us and you can just load a DVD sit back and enjoy it.
> 
> In this case I like Simple.
> 
> 
> Terry



Have you considered a Pioneer Elite 23fd or a Pio 320 ? If you can find one still around I have both and just used them for blurays/dvds and cd's with no issues what so ever . I dont do net flicks and or connected to the net . I love them there great players !


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/19798687
> 
> 
> That's how all of my Blu-Ray players work.



x2 that really is how they should work as do mine .


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tigerhonaker* /forum/post/19798532
> 
> 
> Agreed !!!
> 
> I just inquired with my Audio/Video store about getting a Blu-Ray player and the one thing I wanted to know was this.
> 
> The same one that sold me and set-up my Home Theatre.
> 
> Will I be able to load a DVD in and it simply play it without it Stopping
> 
> or not even excepting that DVD?
> 
> The answer was long and drawn out but this is the simplified version.
> 
> No ........
> 
> So I passed and will continue to use what I have as my opinion is this.
> 
> They are a Pain........ still !!!
> 
> 
> Terry



I think that you'll find that DVD's do simply play and are not a problem with this generation of Blu-ray players. And most Blu-ray players do a very good job of upscaling DVD's. Now, the same can't be said about playing a Blu-ray disc, that is another story. One of the time wasters I have now is with a Netflix BD rental that won't play. In the past, with a DVD I would wash the disc once, if it still didn't play, I would report it and move on. Now, you won't know until the repalcement arrives if it is your players problem or a disc problem.


----------



## tigerhonaker

I think I need to restate the above comments I made in the above Posts.

I said to load a DVD and simply watch it without the hassle.
*I should have said, A Blu-Ray DVD without a Hassle, Sometimes.*

My Badddddddd

Should have paid closer attention to how I stated the above.

My understanding is you still, key word here is (Still) cannot always just

stick in a Blu-Ray DVD and it simply Play from beginning to end.

And I could get into doing the Firmware on-line updates to correct the

Blu-Ray DVDs it will not play.

But I think you all know these things already.

So, now that hopefully I have worded this correctly you can see where and what I was saying on not putting up with a Blu-Ray DVD Player.

Just is not all that important as I have all the Movie HD Channels Dish offers.

So I can live with that.

Maybe one of these days things will settle down and the manufactures will stop changing the Blu-Ray DVDs to where you can buy a

Blu-Ray player and simply load a Blu-Ray DVD and watch it. (But I doubt it)


Terry


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tigerhonaker* /forum/post/19798852
> 
> 
> My understanding is you still, key word here is (Still) cannot always just
> 
> stick in a Blu-Ray DVD and it simply Play from beginning to end.



I've had 5 Blu-Ray players (Panny 35, Panny 60, Panny 350, PS3, Sherwood XX) and have never had a single disc over the last few years that I couldn't just stick in and watch from beginning to end.


----------



## scotp94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/19791308
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you try using the optical out of your current player and see if you think the difference in audio between the loseless analog ouputs of your player and the lossy optical out is worth over $300. If not, save even more and get a player for $100-$150 and use the money you save for a new receiver that supports Dolby Tru HD and DTS HD Master.



I would like to get a new receiver at some point. I currently have a B&K 307. So If I have that good of a receiver now I have to get one that sounds as good or better. I just think it will be easier to come up with 200-500$ instead of $3000-4000. Just looking for a improvement without breaking the bank.


----------



## blacklion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/19798899
> 
> 
> I've had 5 Blu-Ray players (Panny 35, Panny 60, Panny 350, PS3, Sherwood XX) and have never had a single disc over the last few years that I couldn't just stick in and watch from beginning to end.



I guess you update your player's firmware regularly. I think the OP (from post #10775) has a problem with the sheer hassle of mandatory FW updates.


BTW, you watch your movies straight through? You never had to stop a BD to do something else and come back afterwards and be forced by the Java to start from the beginning?


----------



## JPowers

It's very difficult to search for an answer when all the threads get locked or deleted around here. I apologize if this question has been asked and answered multiple times withing the 360 pages:


Out of the low end models from Panasonic, Sony and LG, such as the Panasonic BD45, BD65, Sony S370, S570, LG BD570, etc., which one does the best job at DVD upscaling? I read somewhere that some older Samsung models had a Reon chip, but not any more. I'm not expecting Oppo quality, but the best of the low to middle models, if there is such a thing. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ronaldkwok

I have both the Sony BDP-S370 and the Samsung BD-C5500 and I found the DVD upscaling to be very similar for both models despite the Sony getting very good reviews in this area. It is difficult to judge unless one watch the same programme side by side on two identical HDTV. For normal home viewing, I beleive most entry level BD players will do a decent job upscaling DVD; if you do not expect HD quality from DVD, you will not be disappointed. Just my view.


----------



## Bsmooth

Lets see, not to stray too far from Bluray players, but I've had 2 DVD players in the last 4 years and the 1st which was a Toshiba, started skipping and finally the drawer would eject discs at any time being played. My present Samsung which is around the same age of 2 years, won't play CD's and once in awhile ejects a brand new DVD for no apparent reason.

Not very good at all for any type of player. Add in Bluray and I'm sure things don't get any better.


----------



## Stew4msu

Quote:

Originally Posted by *blacklion* 
I guess you update your player's firmware regularly. I think the OP (from post #10775) has a problem with the sheer hassle of mandatory FW updates.


BTW, you watch your movies straight through? You never had to stop a BD to do something else and come back afterwards and be forced by the Java to start from the beginning?
I don't make a habit of updating them, but I check every few months when I think about it. Yes, I watch my movies straight through. I might pause them occasionally, but I don't know if I've ever started a movie and then wanted to resume it the next day - in my life. If I did do that i'd probably either just start it from the beginning again or use the chapter feature. I never used resume on dvd's either and to be honest, didnt even realize it was a feature -again because when I sit down to watch a movie, I watch the whole movie.


----------



## Hamerdown

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JPowers* 
*...Out of the low end models from Panasonic, Sony and LG, such as the Panasonic BD45, BD65, Sony S370, S570, LG BD570, etc., which one does the best job at DVD upscaling?* I read somewhere that some older Samsung models had a Reon chip, but not any more. I'm not expecting Oppo quality, but the best of the low to middle models, if there is such a thing. Thanks for the help!
I'm in the same searching mode right now...there must be a lower end BD player the offers very good upscaling.

I know I'm not comparing apples to apples but anything Panasonic I've owned (vcr,casset deck DVD players etc) has always performed and held up very well.


----------



## chazas

I have an Oppo BDP-80 on my main 65" LCD, and am very happy with it - bought it because it has good DVD upscaling and offers simultaneous HDMI and component out (used for small kitchen TV).


I need to buy 3 new BD players - I want to replace the DVD players in my other two house TVs and at a new vacation house. All must function on component (so no new crippled models, if there are any yet), and good upscaling would be appreciated. Netflix streaming would be nice but is not crucial, since I have TiVo at most of these TVs. I do not want to pay top dollar for high-end chips. I would buy additional BDP-80s if they were still being sold. Any suggestions?


----------



## djironic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JPowers* /forum/post/19799515
> 
> 
> It's very difficult to search for an answer when all the threads get locked or deleted around here. I apologize if this question has been asked and answered multiple times withing the 360 pages:
> 
> 
> Out of the low end models from Panasonic, Sony and LG, such as the Panasonic BD45, BD65, Sony S370, S570, LG BD570, etc., which one does the best job at DVD upscaling? I read somewhere that some older Samsung models had a Reon chip, but not any more. I'm not expecting Oppo quality, but the best of the low to middle models, if there is such a thing. Thanks for the help!



I recently compared the Samsung BD-C6500 and the Sony S570, and, even without the Reon chip, the Samsung did a better job of upscaling. The Sony had a less detailed picture (true of both BD and DVD), but the most noticeable issue were the deinterlacing artifacts (combing), which would pop up at some point on just about every DVD I tested. Not often, but occasionally, and enough to be a bit annoying.


The Samsung showed no such deinterlacing artifacts.


----------



## JPowers

I appreciate the suggestions so far, thanks!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djironic* /forum/post/19809173
> 
> 
> I recently compared the Samsung BD-C6500 and the Sony S570, and, even without the Reon chip, the Samsung did a better job of upscaling. The Sony had a less detailed picture (true of both BD and DVD), but the most noticeable issue were the deinterlacing artifacts (combing), which would pop up at some point on just about every DVD I tested. Not often, but occasionally, and enough to be a bit annoying.
> 
> 
> The Samsung showed no such deinterlacing artifacts.



That's good to know, thank you. I'm surprised that none of these players don't at least use a Faroudja chip or even list a generic chip as a part of the specifications.


----------



## djgeneral

I might need a new player because my WALL-E disc is not working properly. Here is the problem


I have the Panasonic DMP-BD65 Blu-Ray Disc Player. I've only used it a handful of times so far, and when I am trying to watch WALL-E with the special trivia commentary, the player keeps turning off and restarting the entire Blu-Ray disc over. I tried watching another Blu-Ray disc, and it seemed to be working fine. I got a new WALL-E replacement disc from Amazon, and the same thing still is happening. I made sure all my firmware was updated, and it was. Is this feature something that may not work on all players? Is there something wrong with my player?


----------



## David1678

Hey all,


Looking into getting a Blu ray player... Any advice or opinions greatly appreciated!


Price: Under $200 preferred.

My TV: Panasonic P46G25


I am looking for the best picture quality I can get. I have an Xbox 360 plugged in through hdmi which works for streaming my netflix... so WiFi and apps aren't a huge selling point for me.


Thanks!


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David1678* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> 
> Looking into getting a Blu ray player... Any advice or opinions greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> Price: Under $200 preferred.
> 
> My TV: Panasonic P46G25
> 
> 
> I am looking for the best picture quality I can get. I have an Xbox 360 plugged in through hdmi which works for streaming my netflix... so WiFi and apps aren't a huge selling point for me.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Panny br players are good value(


----------



## kayesque

I'm in the market for a new blu ray player as my ps3 has finally given up the ghost. I'm looking for a blu ray player under $600 with the following features:


* Connected apps (Netflix, Hulu Plus and some kind of VOD -- either amazon, blockbuster or vudu)

* 3D Support (no reason not to make sure it has this)


I don't need analog outputs. Maybe something with multi-hdmi output would be nice, but I guess I don't really think this is necessary, as my current receiver doesn't support HDMI and the next one I get will, and should alleviate the need for dual HDMI outputs.


My impression is that I should wait for the next batch of players. I've gotten the impression that the 2010 players weren't as good as the 2009 players in various ways, and we are in the early stages of development of the connected applications -- making me want to wait for the next iteration.


Any thoughts on what's coming down the pipeline? I don't mind spending a bit of money but I'd like to spend it once to get what I want. Should I get a cheapie bluray player for now and upgrade at a later date, or are there interesting things on the way (soon)?


----------



## rboster




kayesque said:


> I'm in the market for a new blu ray player as my ps3 has finally given up the ghost. I'm looking for a blu ray player under $600 with the following features:
> 
> 
> * Connected apps (Netflix, Hulu Plus and some kind of VOD -- either amazon, blockbuster or vudu)
> 
> * 3D Support (no reason not to make sure it has this)
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> If 3D is the (or one of) than I would post this question in the 3D Source component forum for the latest 3D enabled Blu ray players.


----------



## robbyville

Like almost everybody here, looking for suggestions for a new BD player.


It would be hooked up through my Onkyo 608 (audio and video) so does it really matter which decoders it has? The AVR is in pass through mode so I assume any picture quality stuff has to happen at point of blue ray player but not really sure how that all happens. We do have surround sound with decent speakers so I'd like a player that takes advantage of everything.


Main thing for me is that our current player which is probably4 yrs old is slow as dirt loading a movie and it drives us batty!


any thoughts would be appreciated $250 or below is our price range. TV is Samsung 55 inch LN630, don't care about anynet though.


----------



## Dahlyn

Want to buy a Bluray player for my parents and could use some guidance again from the helpful people here.


They have:


- Pioneer 811sx elite AV reciever - it's about 7 yrs old so no HDMI output


- Samsung LN46C630 HDTV


- If matters they have a Tivo Premier


They won't be using it all the time but when they do I'd like one that will do a good job at upscaling DVDs and have a good picture quality for the Blurays. A minor consideration(at this point at least) is netflix. They have it through Tivo but so far the performance horrible(as in causes the Tivo to rebot in the middle of a movie and what not).


Since I'm not made of money and I did buy most of the above for them I would like to get this as inexpensive as possible but still good quality. My Walmart still has the LG BD 530 for $65. Is that any good??


Thanks.


----------



## mdavej

That's the deal of the century for a player with 3D, wifi, DLNA and tons of streaming services. I can't find any pricing info, but I'm guessing the 650 would normally be at least 3 times that price. I can't find it anywhere since it's so new. Which walmart has it?


----------



## Dahlyn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19817200
> 
> 
> That's the deal of the century for a player with 3D, wifi, DLNA and tons of streaming services. I can't find any pricing info, but I'm guessing the 650 would normally be at least 3 times that price. I can't find it anywhere since it's so new. Which walmart has it?



Wellll...I typed the wrong model number; I meant 530. Sorry about that. I also included a link to the 530 but for some reason it didn't appear in the post. The link is there when I click edit though. Anyways, I changed to post to reflect the proper model. Again my bad.


----------



## toshu

I have a WHS Acer media server on my network.


Is there a BR player that can stream video and music from a server like that so that I do not have to buy a media device like a Popcorn Hour??


Thanks


----------



## richr8

Does anyone know how they compare technically? I have an S350 which I am very happy with (little slow), but I am looking at an BDP-X37 to pick up the Netflix capability.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dahlyn* /forum/post/19817445
> 
> 
> Wellll...I typed the wrong model number; I meant 530. Sorry about that. I also included a link to the 530 but for some reason it didn't appear in the post. The link is there when I click edit though. Anyways, I changed to post to reflect the proper model. Again my bad.



The 530 is a fine basic player, but realize it doesn't have netflix AFAIK.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richr8* /forum/post/19818014
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how they compare technically? I have an S350 which I am very happy with (little slow), but I am looking at an BDP-X37 to pick up the Netflix capability.



The S370 (BX37) is equal or better in every way and has a huge amount of streaming content.


----------



## pavelbarchuk

so i finally decided to place an order for one of these bluray players, dont exactly like my samsung c5000, it doesnt play much content.


anyways, the oppo costs a hundred bucks more, but, seems to include more tech than the denon. But, the denon would look nicer on top of my denon reciever for the living room.


i play most of my videos from a external hard drive via USB, content like Avi, MKV, mp4, WMV, etc.... which of these players would do a better job at playing more content and taking low quality video and upconverting it into HD-like?


pros and cons? anyone?


----------



## pavelbarchuk

thanks... oppo it is...


im guessing 499 is the best price out there?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pavelbarchuk* /forum/post/19819463
> 
> 
> thanks... oppo it is...
> 
> 
> im guessing 499 is the best price out there?



Yes.


-Bill


----------



## LandofCheese

I'm pretty new to the HDTV world. I recently bought a Panasonic TC-P50S2, which looks great, but I have no blu-ray. Looking into these, they seem more confusing than looking for a TV. I bought the HDTV that I did because of the picture and price, figuring that I would have to buy a blu-ray player and could get the internet apps and DLNA through it. We have no cable, so primarily watch TV through Netflix, HULU, and movies from my wired network server. My HDTV is not 3D, so I don't need that. My house is extremely easy to run wire in, so don't need wireless. Any opinions? I appreciate any help that can be given.


Need: Netflix (prefer not just selecting from queue) and DLNA

Don't Need: 3D or Wireless

Price: Prefer to stay in the $200 range


Worst case is that I can buy a blu-ray player and seperate media device (WDTV Live Plus)



Two other questions:


1) Are the 2011 models worth waiting for and paying more for


2) When companies improve their Apps, can older models (2010) also get the new or improved Apps?


----------



## amesdp

There were plenty of good models introduced in 2010 that meet your requirements, and the good news is that the price came down over the year to the point where the base models with the features you want now cost more like $100.


Of course the devil is in the details. For example I bought the Samsung BD-C5500, which would ostensibly meet your requirements. I like that it can read directly from attached NTFS-format disk drives, which not all of the similar models can, and that it successfully plays the video formats used by most of my files. It can be hit and miss with some of them. The Samsung also supports Netflix, which I am enjoying. On the other hand I was lucky that my older AV receiver supports DTS digital audio, because it turns out that one of the cost-saving measures on the BD-C5500 is that it doesn't have discrete 5.1 analog audio outputs, and I didn't realize that could be an issue.


Ongoing updates are available for the firmware and the apps, but there's no guarantee that older models will get new apps. For example the latest Samsung TV models add a Hulu app, but the existing Blu Ray players didn't get it for some reason (could be licensing, memory, CPU performance - who knows?). Not all updates are good, however. Sony and some others have been pushing out updates that secretly include the new Cinavia copy protection that disables the audio if it thinks it detects the Cinavia watermark in your video file that indicates it was copied from an unauthorized source. Also new Blu-Ray players introduced in 2011 apparently are required to disable the analog video outputs when playing HD content.


----------



## Hank3

Just for background: the Blu-ray player I'm shopping for is for a bedroom so there's no need for fancy one. I just need it to play Blu-rays well. Slow load time isn't a huge deal, but a faster unit would be considered. Here are the three contenders I have locally:

Samsung BD-P1500 - USED via craigslist for $50
Samsung BD-P1600 - NEW for $75 from Best Buy
LGBD530 - NEW for $85 from hhgregg


Don't have a huge budget as you can tell, but I feel any of these three should work for what i need it to do. Just wanted to see what others thought before I pulled the trigger. Any feedback is appreciated


----------



## s44

I assume you mean BD530? I'd get that unless you need the Netflix etc. on the 1600.


----------



## Hank3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s44* /forum/post/19822697
> 
> 
> I assume you mean BD530? I'd get that unless you need the Netflix etc. on the 1600.



Yes...


sorry about that. I've corrected it in my post. So get the LG? There's no need for online streaming stuff.


----------



## whoasaywhat

Is there a dramatic speed difference on disk loading between the Panny BD80 and BD85? Thinking about upgrading from the BD80 and didn't know if it was worth it. Im also looking at the Panny BDT100 but don't need the 3d and would rather have the wi-fi that the 85 offers.


----------



## thatholydiver

Looking for a 3d Bluray player.


NEEDS


-External hard drive compatibility to play MKVs

-3d MKVs with DTSHDMA/TrueHD decoding


----------



## red71rum

I am tired of my Samsung having a different issue each time I put on a new firmware. I am looking for a fast player that works well with my Onkyo 608 and has all the latest codecs and has built-in wifi. I don't care if it has 3d capability. I have been looking at the Sony BDP-S570. Are there any other models I should look at?


----------



## PepperDog

I am looking at getting a Blu ray player for my bedroom. My TV has internet capability so I don't really care about internet programming on the blu ray player. With that said, I want to player that plays BR discs and upgrades DVDs well at a low cost.


Looking at...


Sony BDP-BX37 (Costco version of the BDP-S370...includes free HDMI cable)

LG BD550

LG BD530



Which is better player?


Also, anyone ever take a chance on manufacturer refurbished models for blu ray? How did that work out?


The only advantage with the LG is that I could use the TV remote to operate via Simplink but honestly that is not a big deal either. My main TV has a PS3 so I am used to Sony's menu.


Thank you.


----------



## LandofCheese

I was looking at the Samsung BD-C5500, but see two issues:


1) The DLNA doesn't sound like it is fully functional...doesn't allow forward/reverse when watching movies from a home server


2) Reliability...seems like there is a lot of talk about issues with firmware and what not.



Does anyone have this Blu-ray player and use DLNA to watch movies from a home server?


----------



## amesdp

The BD-C5500 does not seem to allow the use of the fast forward/reverse buttons when streaming video from most DLNA servers. They say it depends on the server and the file type. But in a strange quirk of design, you can usually do the same thing using the right/left arrow buttons, although it's more of a fast skip forward/reverse. You can also use the Tools button while playing a video to display the current play time counter and to go directly to a specific time in the video.


I haven't encountered any significant firmware problems with the BD-C5500, just a couple of obscure trivial bugs and a few design quirks and limitations. I'm actually very impressed with the good effort by Samsung to provide broad functionality with relatively few limitations.


----------



## jlamb1051

I was wondering if anyone has any advice on replacing the Sony BD's I have. I have 1 s570 and 2 d370's and I am done with sony. They make a good product, it just seems they limit the different files you can play on these things, not to mention cinavia, etc. I have played a couple of purchased BD's that won't play (they get a cinavia propup). Also, streaming seems a bit weak. I have a Denon 3808ci amp and epson 6500ub for my main viewing home theatre where i currently have the 570 and the 370's are in a bedroom and a family room. All locations are hardwired for my home network.


So, my main priority is BD playback. I don't watch many DVD's anymore.

I don't need wireless as my areas are hardwired, but it does seem that most better players have wireless now. I would definately like DLNA or a good implementation of it (I am willing to use a program like Mezzmo if need be). Some decent applications would be useful as well (although I don't do any netflix, amazon vod, or other movie streaming services at this time, I do use youtube, pandora, and similar streaming). I don't need 3d at this time as my home theatre has a non 3d pj and I wouldn't watch 3d in 2 other rooms (I know...I bought an s570...). Does anyone have any advice? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Uther

I'm considering purchasing a BDP-S570, but before I do, are there any better alternatives in the $150 - $200 price range? Built-in wi-fi, load time, and internet TV apps are the most important features to me.


Thanks!


----------



## fishx65

I'm wondering the same thing. Kinda torn between the Sony 570 and the Sammy 6500.


----------



## vmo23

What is the expected date for the 2011 models to hit the stores?


----------



## djironic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fishx65* /forum/post/19835321
> 
> 
> I'm wondering the same thing. Kinda torn between the Sony 570 and the Sammy 6500.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...912&highlight=


----------



## mohmony

This is for my dedicated Media Room with a 118 Inch Diagonal Screen.

I currently have a Sony BDP-S370. I guess what iam looking for..

- PQ Quality

- SACD Capability (Sony already does that - along with the PS3 I have)

- FLAC/MP3 Network Playback (My AVR does the same - Onkyo TX-NR3008)


Given my setup - Does the oppo offer any substantial advantage in my case?


PS -

Still 2D (No 3D till we go glass-less)

Not watching DVDs anymore.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mohmony* /forum/post/19839108
> 
> 
> This is for my dedicated Media Room with a 118 Inch Diagonal Screen.
> 
> I currently have a Sony BDP-S370. I guess what iam looking for..
> 
> - PQ Quality
> 
> - SACD Capability (Sony already does that - along with the PS3 I have)
> 
> - FLAC/MP3 Network Playback (My AVR does the same - Onkyo TX-NR3008)
> 
> 
> Given my setup - Does the oppo offer any substantial advantage in my case?
> 
> 
> PS -
> 
> Still 2D (No 3D till we go glass-less)
> 
> Not watching DVDs anymore.



You haven't listed any requirements that an Oppo would meet better than what you already have.


----------



## mohmony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/19840775
> 
> 
> You haven't listed any requirements that an Oppo would meet better than what you already have.



Does that mean.. BDP-93 will NOT make a significant improvement to PQ on my 118Inch screen for BD Playback compared to a $100~$200 bd Player?


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mohmony* /forum/post/19844033
> 
> 
> Does that mean.. BDP-93 will NOT make a significant improvement to PQ on my 118Inch screen for BD Playback compared to a $100~$200 bd Player?



Correct.


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mohmony* /forum/post/19844033
> 
> 
> Does that mean.. BDP-93 will NOT make a significant improvement to PQ on my 118Inch screen for BD Playback compared to a $100~$200 bd Player?



Yes. It may have _features_ that the PS3 lacks (movable captions, multiple simultaneous video and audio outputs, etc.), and its DVD upscaling will be better, but the PQ from one BD player to the next is generally accepted to be comparable, and the PS3 specifically has been used as a reference player by many professionals (including the screening room of The Criterion Collection).


----------



## Ragnorok64

I'm looking to try and get my parents a Blu-ray player for their anniversary next month. They do not have an extensive system or anything so I'm not really looking for anything over $125. If I'm reading the previous posts correctly the price of a player will have little impact on the picture quality. So what are the key feature I should be looking at in picking one out?


----------



## Consultant

WOW. HUGE thread! Lots of questions and very few answers.


I'm in the market for a networked (802.11n) blu-ray player. It will be mostly used for streaming Netflix.


My research led me to the LG BD570 and the Sony S570. The Sony got really crappy reviews as far as Netflix streaming but good reviews on most everything else. The LG was the opposite. Got bad reviews on BD compatibility and general reliability/longevity of the hardware and appears to have no Netflix problems.


One of my big questions is, do any of these players have the more advanced Netflix menu that shows you more than just is what is in the instant queue?


It seems what it boils down to is how well the manufacturers keep updating their firmware to resolve the issues.


Any experience is appreciated.


----------



## DocWB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19763449
> 
> 
> lg 570.



That looks great! Thanks!


----------



## DocWB

Is the only difference between a LG 570 and LG 550 the wi-fi feature?


----------



## CooperRex

I'm looking for a blu-ray player to go with my 65-inch Panasonic plasma S2.


I would like something with:


1) The best upscaling of standard DVDs as possible


2) Netflix-capable through Ethernet only


3) Absolutely no built-in wireless or wi-fi ready. Ethernet only.


I was looking at the new Denon 1611 but it got a bad review on Amazon. Any other alternatives? I would have purchased the Oppo 83 but it's gone.


Thanks


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CooperRex* /forum/post/19855576
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a blu-ray player to go with my 65-inch Panasonic plasma S2.
> 
> 
> I would like something with:
> 
> 
> 1) The best upscaling of standard DVDs as possible
> 
> 
> 2) Netflix-capable through Ethernet only
> 
> 
> 3) Absolutely no built-in wireless or wi-fi ready. Ethernet only.
> 
> 
> I was looking at the new Denon 1611 but it got a bad review on Amazon. Any other alternatives? I would have purchased the Oppo 83 but it's gone.
> 
> 
> Thanks



The OPPO BDP-93 is available at the same price.


-Bill


----------



## CooperRex

Unfortunately the Oppo-93 has built-in WiFi. I'm looking for a player that is not capable of wireless connectivity.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CooperRex* /forum/post/19855678
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the Oppo-93 has built-in WiFi. I'm looking for a player that is not capable of wireless connectivity.



Wireless is supplied by a USB dongle. Unplug the dongle, no wireless. It has ethernet as well.


-Bill


----------



## Bsmooth

I presently have a Samsung DVD player thats not Bluray, but want to move up to a Bluray player.

I also would like to be able to use HDMI and 5.1 because i would like to hook up the 5.1 to my Samsung 42 LCD and also use the HDMI to my Yamaha receiver to get Dolby surround. My present Samsung won't do that as when I try and use the TV speakers i can't recieve Dolby surround to my Receiver.

Also my present Samsung player now skips music selections on CD's , so reliability may be an issue with Samsung. I still like the Samsung 6500 though nonetheless as i see it plays CD's very well.


----------



## scott brown

haven't posted here in years....anyway...


I think it's finally time to get a blu-ray player. I currently have an Arcam dv27a dvd player, so I'm looking for something that still plays dvd-audio and that won't be a step backwards in any department. I'm guessing that the audio in my dv27a will still sound better than the oppo 83 and 93? Anyone have any opinion on moving from a dv27a to an oppo?


Any other suggestions for a blu-ray and dvd-audio player?


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott brown* /forum/post/19858286
> 
> 
> haven't posted here in years....anyway...
> 
> 
> I think it's finally time to get a blu-ray player. I currently have an Arcam dv27a dvd player, so I'm looking for something that still plays dvd-audio and that won't be a step backwards in any department. I'm guessing that the audio in my dv27a will still sound better than the oppo 83 and 93? Anyone have any opinion on moving from a dv27a to an oppo?
> 
> 
> Any other suggestions for a blu-ray and dvd-audio player?



I have no familiarity with the dv27a, but you can also look toward the Oppo BDP-95 and NuForce mods if you are looking for even more -- especially in the analog realm.


Mike


----------



## sgruy

I know this may be an unpopular question but here goes. I want suggestions on a blu-ray player that does the best netflix, amazon vod and upconverting dvd's. I would go with just a roku but my dvd player just died. Any ideas?


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bsmooth* /forum/post/19857906
> 
> 
> I presently have a Samsung DVD player thats not Bluray, but want to move up to a Bluray player.
> 
> I also would like to be able to use HDMI and 5.1 because i would like to hook up the 5.1 to my Samsung 42 LCD and also use the HDMI to my Yamaha receiver to get Dolby surround. My present Samsung won't do that as when I try and use the TV speakers i can't recieve Dolby surround to my Receiver.
> 
> Also my present Samsung player now skips music selections on CD's , so reliability may be an issue with Samsung. I still like the Samsung 6500 though nonetheless as i see it plays CD's very well.



Not really sure what you're asking here. You can connect any BD player to your receiver via HDMI and then the receiver to your display via HDMI. That will give you lossless audio via your receiver. You can also connect any BD player to your display via HDMI and then to your receiver via optical. This will give you audio/video via your display and will also give you DD/DTS via your receiver. You will lose the ability to send lossless audio to your receiver this way, but it will still be 5.1 DD.


Any BD player should fit your needs if I'm reading your post correctly.


----------



## jaado

I am WDTV owner (non-network one) and am planning to get a player that will basically play most file types (like avi,mkv,mp3 etc)..


Since WDTV Live Plus (or any other media player) is usually in the price range of BR Player around $100-$150 I was wondering if there are any Blue Ray players out there that do good streaming supporting different file types. I might use it for occasional blue ray purpose but mostly use it for streaming.


thanks.


----------



## ironic77

So I'm finally replacing the DLP with a Vizio 554 with local dimming. Since the old set didn't support HDCP, I could never bring myself to get a Blu player.


The Samsung BD-C6900 seems like a good player for the money (1/2 the cost), but I'm wondering if I should scrape together more pennies for the Oppo -- or if there's a better one I'm missing. My requirements are:


1) good upscaling (though I admit, I don't know how good the Vizio's built-in upscaling is yet); I have a lot of DVDs I won't be replacing anytime soon, and I expect that I will continue using streaming more than BluRay


2) 3D if possible; I'm open to one with out it, but since the set supports it, I'd rather future proof -- even if I don't end up using it much for now


3) Should be able to play the one or two DVD-As I have if possible, and since I have a non-HDMI receiver (for now), analog outputs are nice to have.


As an aside, I do have a couple HD-DVDs, but I doubt anything recent will play both. I'll just keep my seperate player for now, I suppose.


Of course, it should be speedy and have a solid reputation of getting updates. I'm not interested in spending 20 minutes ejecting a disc, which is one reason I've been a slow adopter.


Things I don't particularly care about:

- Internet connectivity (aside from updates); besides, I don't particularly want Sony, Google, and Big Brother to know everything about me; I have wired Ethernet, so WiFi isn't a huge issue, though perhaps convenient

- Netflix or anything else. I have an Xbox already, and the Vizio also has apps & WiFi. Unless the quality or control is somehow better than the Xbox, which I seriously doubt.


----------



## Stew4msu

Based on your number 3 alone, your best bet is the new Oppo.


----------



## jlamb1051

I just replaced 2 s370's and 1 s570 with 2 6500's and 1 6900 and I can tell you I couldn't be happier. For BD playback, on the 6900 particularly, the detail and colors are much cleaner and not as 'washed out' as the sonys (I use the 6900 on epson 6500ub on 112" screen). Both the 6900 and 6500 have better response times as well on button clicks. The sony had quite a bit more lag. Also, the streaming capabilites on the sammys are much better. The sony's had some serious issues I encountered even hardwired. Finally, the samsungs seem to handle many more formats than the sonys could and I have used MKV's sucessfully. Now, I can not speak to reliability as I have only had theses sammy's for a week. I am still experimenting with the DLNA and am considering Mezzmo to streamline this area. Hopefully this info is helpful...Jasson


----------



## matryx

Looking for a region free Blu-ray player from Canada.


budget $100-$150.


----------



## jpep13

I want to replace my Samsung BDP-3600. Want to get Vudu. I also have a non HDMI Receiver Denon 1802. So I am looking for 7.1 just like the 3600, but with the Vudu, and Wifi. Thanks Would playstation 3slim work? And what standalone players?


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpep13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I want to replace my Samsung BDP-3600. Want to get Vudu. I also have a non HDMI Receiver Denon 1802. So I am looking for 7.1 just like the 3600, but with the Vudu, and Wifi. Thanks Would playstation 3slim work? And what standalone players?



For a standalone a Panasonic DMP-BD85 has the 7.1 analog out, Vudu, and Wireless.


----------



## jpep13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/19873694
> 
> 
> For a standalone a Panasonic DMP-BD85 has the 7.1 analog out, Vudu, and Wireless.



I know the DMP-BD80 had the freezing issues. is the 85 any different? Well the 85 does not have Vudu applications as stated on the vudu website. so i nothing else to look at.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpep13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I know the DMP-BD80 had the freezing issues. is the 85 any different? Well the 85 does not have Vudu applications as stated on the vudu website. so i nothing else to look at.



The 80 freeze issue was resolved with firmware and the 85 DOES have Vudu. The 85 doesn't have freezing issues.


Like you, I couldn't find any reference to Panasonic's on Vudu's site. But should you not believe me, I own an 85, you can see Panasonic's announcement here.
http://www2.panasonic.com/webapp/wcs...92010115035034


----------



## HeyRadar

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sgruy* 
I know this may be an unpopular question but here goes. I want suggestions on a blu-ray player that does the best netflix, amazon vod and upconverting dvd's. I would go with just a roku but my dvd player just died. Any ideas?
Get a Roku and a "non-app" based Blu-ray (or DVD) player. OR wait until 2011 Blu-rays start shipping and see what they offer.


I say this, because every Blu-ray I've owned doesn't have the app support like a Roku does. I originally bought my Blu-ray players hoping to not have to get a Roku, but the problem is that you'll need to buy three different Blu-ray players, from different manufacturers, to get all the apps you can get on a Roku. Plus I feel that the Blu-ray vendors are going to require you to buy new players to get newer apps.


----------



## jpep13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/19874628
> 
> 
> The 80 freeze issue was resolved with firmware and the 85 DOES have Vudu. The 85 doesn't have freezing issues.
> 
> 
> Like you, I couldn't find any reference to Panasonic's on Vudu's site. But should you not believe me, I own an 85, you can see Panasonic's announcement here.
> http://www2.panasonic.com/webapp/wcs...92010115035034



The 85 has vudu, but it doesn't have the other apps in vudu.


----------



## Mureta

I do not need wireles or wifi.

I need the best pq and the most intrenet app access.

Peter


----------



## patyoung

I've done a bunch of searching, but I still can't find out if there are any blu-ray players aside from the high end ones like the Oppo that will output to hdmi and component simultaneously. Specifically, I'm looking for the least expensive option that is 3d capable and has simultaneous output (hdmi for my 3d projector and component for my distribution system). Any help is appreciated, so far I've only been able to confirm the the LG 3D players do not have this capability.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpep13* /forum/post/19875783
> 
> 
> The 85 has vudu, but it doesn't have the other apps in vudu.



What are the other apps in Vudu?


----------



## jpep13

Vudu applications capable. on the Vudu website is says the following:

I believe Vudu has apps within the vudu app?

I might just wait until the new ones come out this spring.


Panasonic DMP-BD85K


Built-in Wireless: Yes

VUDU Apps capable: N


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mureta* /forum/post/19875838
> 
> 
> I do not need wireles or wifi.
> 
> I need the best pq and the most intrenet app access.
> 
> Peter



Sony has the most apps by far.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeyRadar* /forum/post/19874966
> 
> 
> Get a Roku and a "non-app" based Blu-ray (or DVD) player. OR wait until 2011 Blu-rays start shipping and see what they offer.
> 
> 
> I say this, because every Blu-ray I've owned doesn't have the app support like a Roku does. I originally bought my Blu-ray players hoping to not have to get a Roku, but the problem is that you'll need to buy three different Blu-ray players, from different manufacturers, to get all the apps you can get on a Roku. Plus I feel that the Blu-ray vendors are going to require you to buy new players to get newer apps.



Sony comes pretty close. It may not have quite as many as roku, but a lot of the roku apps are junk.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpep13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Vudu applications capable. on the Vudu website is says the following:
> 
> I believe Vudu has apps within the vudu app?
> 
> I might just wait until the new ones come out this spring.
> 
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BD85K
> 
> 
> Built-in Wireless: Yes
> 
> VUDU Apps capable: N



Got it, tks.


----------



## scott brown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/19858709
> 
> 
> I have no familiarity with the dv27a, but you can also look toward the Oppo BDP-95 and NuForce mods if you are looking for even more -- especially in the analog realm.
> 
> 
> Mike



sold the dv27a this morning. feeling kind of regretful. that thing sounded so good!


----------



## ScoobyMaster

Anyone know if any bluray players can do Shoutcast yet?


----------



## PJO1966

I've been reading through the last few pages and still don't know what I'm looking for. I know I need the following features:


Ability to play mkv and iso files

Ethernet connectivity

Ability to hook up an external USB drive for file playback (no live streaming necessary)

Upconverting of DVDs

Reasonably priced


I'm looking to replace my upconverting DVD player and Prodigi media player. I would welcome any suggestions.


----------



## Toothaiker

I have been searching for some time now, for something to replace my PS3 as my Blu-ray player (non-sacd version...my wife HATES using it and needing an extra remote to turn it on). Last August I preordered the Denon 2011 universal player. I have gotten quite tired of waiting and now it appears that there are some aspects in the 1611 that aren't too pleasing (long loading times, glitches).


I am very confused! Here are a list of things I am looking for.


Streaming (with good upconversion) of Netflix.

FANTASTIC video (I am putting in a JVC procision projector with 110" screen).

Good audio (I am running a Denon 3808ci to B&W cinema speakers (the 7.3's))

Snappy function without a lot of wait.


It would be nice if it played SACD's, but this is something I am willing to budge on.


I am looking at the Oppo 93, the Pioneer Elite 43FD, and of course...waiting on the Denon 2011.


Please help!


----------



## nl2134




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaado* /forum/post/19865311
> 
> 
> I am WDTV owner (non-network one) and am planning to get a player that will basically play most file types (like avi,mkv,mp3 etc)..
> 
> 
> Since WDTV Live Plus (or any other media player) is usually in the price range of BR Player around $100-$150 I was wondering if there are any Blue Ray players out there that do good streaming supporting different file types. I might use it for occasional blue ray purpose but mostly use it for streaming.
> 
> 
> thanks.



I'm in a similar situation, and would appreciate any advice as well. The BD570 seems to be similar to what I'm looking for, but is there anything else out there or a decent price? (my budget could stretch to around $200 if necessary) Playing MKV's well is a must.


----------



## darkphate

i want help choosing a bluray player now i could do this on my own and plan to do lots of research anyways but i would like some suggestions and not only that but more importantly.


I want to know a good site to buy bluray movies especially movies with 7.1 for my new onkyo Ht-S5300 now I was wondering if buying a ps3 would be the best bet because its always updated and comes with wifi (new models). I guess my max budget is $300 but the cheaper the better that is fully functional and future proof... also is getting a bluray disc drive that plays and records better my main reason is i want to be able to make back ups of my bluray collection that being said anyone know a good bluray discount site type deal?


----------



## HeyRadar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkphate* /forum/post/19883856
> 
> 
> .... I was wondering if buying a ps3 would be the best bet because its always updated and comes with wifi (new models



I originally went the PS3 route. But what turned into a $300 for a new Blu-ray, starting turning quickly into a $600 Blu-ray player. Cause I quickly learned I would want to buy a remote, then because its a game system, you'll want to buy additional controllers and some games.


So I returned the PS3 and got a $130 Blu-ray player. If I didn't already have a lot of $$ invested into another game system, it would have been different.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ironic77* /forum/post/19869354
> 
> 
> So I'm finally replacing the DLP with a Vizio 554 with local dimming. Since the old set didn't support HDCP, I could never bring myself to get a Blu player.
> 
> 
> The Samsung BD-C6900 seems like a good player for the money (1/2 the cost), but I'm wondering if I should scrape together more pennies for the Oppo -- or if there's a better one I'm missing. My requirements are:
> 
> 
> 1) good upscaling (though I admit, I don't know how good the Vizio's built-in upscaling is yet); I have a lot of DVDs I won't be replacing anytime soon, and I expect that I will continue using streaming more than BluRay
> 
> 
> 2) 3D if possible; I'm open to one with out it, but since the set supports it, I'd rather future proof -- even if I don't end up using it much for now
> 
> 
> 3) Should be able to play the one or two DVD-As I have if possible, and since I have a non-HDMI receiver (for now), analog outputs are nice to have.
> 
> 
> As an aside, I do have a couple HD-DVDs, but I doubt anything recent will play both. I'll just keep my seperate player for now, I suppose.
> 
> 
> Of course, it should be speedy and have a solid reputation of getting updates. I'm not interested in spending 20 minutes ejecting a disc, which is one reason I've been a slow adopter.
> 
> 
> Things I don't particularly care about:
> 
> - Internet connectivity (aside from updates); besides, I don't particularly want Sony, Google, and Big Brother to know everything about me; I have wired Ethernet, so WiFi isn't a huge issue, though perhaps convenient
> 
> - Netflix or anything else. I have an Xbox already, and the Vizio also has apps & WiFi. Unless the quality or control is somehow better than the Xbox, which I seriously doubt.



The Oppo will fill the bill for all of your listed needs. It is fast to load and their update process over the internet has been flawless for me.


I have a BDP-83 and a Vizio local dimming LED (473), so my setup is similar to what you'll have. The Oppo has been great for me, especially the upscaling, which I think is the best available. I understand the expense, but especially if you have DVD-A's and SACD's (as I do), the benefits of an Oppo are great. The picture is excellent, and with a local dimming TV, you'll be really pleased. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *testingtesting12* /forum/post/19885641
> 
> 
> expensive blue ray players are not worth it?



Depends on your needs.


----------



## strikehold

Are there any bluray players that support ad hoc networks?


----------



## Servicetech571

Looking for a decent BR player to not only play blu rays but also stream videos from their PC. What file types are supported by today's players? They have a "legacy" HDTV with Component Input, No HDMI. I'm looking at the LG BD570, anything else in the price range also worth looking at ?


----------



## Puppetboy

I have a HK AVR 435 receiver - no hdmi, but 6 channel direct inputs. I need to replace my blu-ray player. I also have a collection of SACDs that I would like to play, and I'd like to collect even more. I picked up a Sony S570 because of its SACD playback, only to find that it only passed SACD via HDMI. Next, I considered an Oppo bdp-83 or 93 because it has analog outs for 7.1 playback. Here's my dilemma:


1. Do I keep my HK receiver and add an Oppo?

2. Do I buy the Sony and replace the HK with a $350 HDMI receiver?


I can do either option for $500. Which combo will give me the best performance with Blu-ray and SACD? I don't care about streaming video, although wireless for firmware updates is appealing. Maybe if 3D gets to be good some day, I'd be interested, but not now.


I have a Samsung 61" DLP and Ascend Accoustics 5.1 speaker set up with a HSU sub.


Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## amesdp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Servicetech571* /forum/post/19889071
> 
> 
> Looking for a decent BR player to not only play blu rays but also stream videos from their PC. What file types are supported by today's players? They have a "legacy" HDTV with Component Input, No HDMI. I'm looking at the LG BD570, anything else in the price range also worth looking at ?



Save your money to buy a new TV with HDMI input. The manufacturers of Blu-Ray players and the publishers of Blu-Ray discs are in the process of closing the "analog hole" represented by component output. Beginning this month, new Blu-Ray player models will no longer be allowed output HD over component, and new Blu-Ray discs can now set a flag to disable component HD output on existing players.


----------



## GPM

Good to know, thanks! I'm not about to spend a considerable sum to replace a fine performing pre-HDMI RPTV until it needs any expensive repairs, so guess I can ignore blu-ray sales now. I take it that these changes will keep the HD Fury from working also? I've been debating about buying one, but wonder if it's worth the cost now.


Do you know when these 'crippling' blu-rays began or what titles? I've bought quite a few recently, but still wrapped, so would like to return them if need be.


TIA,


GM


----------



## Puppetboy




> Quote:
> I have a HK AVR 435 receiver - no hdmi, but 6 channel direct inputs. I need to replace my blu-ray player. I also have a collection of SACDs that I would like to play, and I'd like to collect even more. I picked up a Sony S570 because of its SACD playback, only to find that it only passed SACD via HDMI. Next, I considered an Oppo bdp-83 or 93 because it has analog outs for 7.1 playback. Here's my dilemma:
> 
> 
> 1. Do I keep my HK receiver and add an Oppo?
> 
> 2. Do I buy the Sony and replace the HK with a $350 HDMI receiver?
> 
> 
> I can do either option for $500. Which combo will give me the best performance with Blu-ray and SACD? I don't care about streaming video, although wireless for firmware updates is appealing. Maybe if 3D gets to be good some day, I'd be interested, but not now.
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung 61" DLP and Ascend Accoustics 5.1 speaker set up with a HSU sub.
> 
> 
> Any advice is appreciated!



I understand the Oppo will output PCM via the 7.1 channel direct outputs, but not DSD. It will stream DSD over the HDMI connection. I don't know if the Sony streams DSD via HDMI at all. Does anyone know? The other question is: do any of these mid-level receivers accept DSD at all?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Puppetboy* /forum/post/19895039
> 
> 
> I understand the Oppo will output PCM via the 7.1 channel direct outputs, but not DSD.



No, it does optionally do DSD for analog. From the manual:



> Quote:
> For the analog audio outputs, DSD data is converted into analog signal directly by the internal DAC.



-Bill


----------



## PJO1966

Will any BD players play an ISO file from a USB drive? I have been searching but haven't found any yet.


----------



## Puppetboy




> Quote:
> No, it does optionally do DSD for analog. From the manual:



I downloaded and read the manual last night, and you are right! I also take it that it decodes the hi-def soundtracks and passes them via analog to the reciever. So, in reality, all I need a receiver for is amplification (and switching?) It sounds like I'm good to go with the Oppo.


----------



## patyoung




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPM* /forum/post/19893090
> 
> 
> I take it that these changes will keep the HD Fury from working also? I've been debating about buying one, but wonder if it's worth the cost now.



As far as I know, the HD Fury would still work in this case as it has its own hdcp. I've got an HD Fury II that I use to connect an Apple TV to my component distribution system and it works great.


----------



## Now ICU

I just purchaced a 50" Samsung 7 Series Plasma. And I'm looking for a 3D BR player.


Is the PS3 a good choice? Or should I opt for a stand-alone player?


I don't need any apps or the ability to stream from my computer (the tv does all that already). As far as sound system goes I have a 5-yr old Sony reciever which I've been using. Works great but has no HDMI ins or outs. I will be upgrading to a new reciever this year but prob. won't be till the end of the year. I'm currently using the optical out on the tv to send the audio signals to the reciever, and will be doing so until I get a new reciever.


Thanks for the help


----------



## GPM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patyoung* /forum/post/19898673
> 
> 
> As far as I know, the HD Fury would still work in this case as it has its own hdcp. I've got an HD Fury II that I use to connect an Apple TV to my component distribution system and it works great.



OK, thanks! I admit I'm having a hard time 'wrapping my mind around' the idea of an in-line device 'unlocking' both a BD player's and BD disc's various 'security' blocks.


GM


----------



## Ragnorok64

Let's try this again. I've decided I want to get my parents a Blu-Ray player and now, also, a 3 month subscription to Netflix.


They just have a Vizio 55" so I'm not looking to break the bank. I was looking at the Insignia Player they have at Best Buy that has built in WiFi for a little over $100 but is there any other alternative that can be had from an online retailer, instead?


----------



## mdavej

The insignia is the best bang for the buck out there. It has one of the better Netflix interfaces around (categories, search, etc). It's the least expensive wifi player available anywhere. You can buy online from BB or to save even more, get a refurb from cowboom.com or ebay. There are many other alternatives (sony, lg, samsung, panasonic, etc.) but all are significantly more expensive.


----------



## shahram72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PJO1966* /forum/post/19897657
> 
> 
> Will any BD players play an ISO file from a USB drive? I have been searching but haven't found any yet.



No, you need to burn the ISO, that's why they are ISO's. If they are AVCHD or blu ray format burned to DVD, many players can play them. Even my cheapo Memorex BR player does an excellent job playing AVCHD's. They look almost as good as commercial blu ray discs. Excellent considering most fit on a 4.6GB DVD-R.


----------



## Jacob305

if you want netflix then go with the panasonic. stay away from the insignia.


Jacob


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/19906944
> 
> 
> if you want netflix then go with the panasonic. stay away from the insignia.
> 
> 
> Jacob



How serious are the issues with the NS-WBRDVD2 that would warrant paying double for a panasonic which has a vastly inferior netflix interface?


----------



## Ragnorok64

I have no idea if they'll keep Netflix after the trial period. I think I'll shoot for the Insignia.


----------



## vid53

I was going to purchase the Roku and it uses a special component cable which nobody has in stock. The Apple TV does not have component and i run all my components through a main component switcher.

I thought i would just get a bluray player.I'm looking to use Netflix streaming and streaming from my computer. Which player would give me the beat performance?


----------



## oppopioneer

The new 2011 Sony's are very popular and have lots of online streaming features. Sony puts a lot of effort into that area.


----------



## PJO1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shahram72* /forum/post/19906709
> 
> 
> No, you need to burn the ISO, that's why they are ISO's. If they are AVCHD or blu ray format burned to DVD, many players can play them. Even my cheapo Memorex BR player does an excellent job playing AVCHD's. They look almost as good as commercial blu ray discs. Excellent considering most fit on a 4.6GB DVD-R.



Crap. I was hoping to replace my media player with the BD. I have a bunch of DVDs archived on a hard drive as ISO files. It's just more convenient to play them that way then having to dig the original DVDs out of storage.


----------



## s44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PJO1966* /forum/post/19909587
> 
> 
> Crap. I was hoping to replace my media player with the BD. I have a bunch of DVDs archived on a hard drive as ISO files. It's just more convenient to play them that way then having to dig the original DVDs out of storage.



Attached hard drives are the old way.


DLNA is the new way.


----------



## Now ICU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Now ICU* /forum/post/19899763
> 
> 
> I just purchaced a 50" Samsung 7 Series Plasma. And I'm looking for a 3D BR player.
> 
> 
> Is the PS3 a good choice? Or should I opt for a stand-alone player?
> 
> 
> I don't need any apps or the ability to stream from my computer (the tv does all that already). As far as sound system goes I have a 5-yr old Sony reciever which I've been using. Works great but has no HDMI ins or outs. I will be upgrading to a new reciever this year but prob. won't be till the end of the year. I'm currently using the optical out on the tv to send the audio signals to the reciever, and will be doing so until I get a new reciever.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help




Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## henriquefd

I never owned a blu ray player before and I just bought my first TV, so I know very little and all those official threads about especific models are confusing to me, so I will just ask and hope for an answer:


I own a Panasonic VT20B and would like to know what are the options for 3d FUll Hd blu ray players out there. I don't really care for extra features. What's really important to me is image quality. All those extras, like Skype, Picasa, etc, mean nothing to me, if that helps in you suggesting a model.


I just want something that can play my 3D movies with great performance. That's all.


Thanks for your time.


----------



## PJO1966

Quote:

Originally Posted by *s44*
Attached hard drives are the old way.


DLNA is the new way.
Just did a quick search. It looks like that would require updating my plasma, which is not going to happen any time soon. Hooking up a hard drive to a media player or BD is a quick and inexpensive solution.


----------



## Crispyclot

Just curious is $ 170 for a Samsung Blu Ray BD-C6900 a good deal . Brand new in sealed box ?


Thanks


Chris


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PJO1966* /forum/post/19916127
> 
> 
> Just did a quick search. It looks like that would require updating my plasma, which is not going to happen any time soon. Hooking up a hard drive to a media player or BD is a quick and inexpensive solution.



I think you misunderstand. Many BD players do DLNA (media file streaming from your PC). It has nothing to do with your TV.


----------



## PJO1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think you misunderstand. Many BD players do DLNA (media file streaming from your PC). It has nothing to do with your TV.



I got that idea from a quick Google search. I'll do more reading on the subject once I get to a real computer. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## poolboyclay

I have an Oppo in our theater, but My wife wants a bluray player for the living room and craft room. Netflix and media playing are on the radar. Vudu is a real option as well for me.

Is there something better than the LG BD570 with DLNA support, Vudu, netflix, and Pandora? I've done a fair amount of research and ended up at this player, but I'm also not up on everything out there.


Thanks,

Clay


----------



## poolboyclay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Crispyclot* /forum/post/19916684
> 
> 
> Just curious is $ 170 for a Samsung Blu Ray BD-C6900 a good deal . Brand new in sealed box ?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Chris



That seems like a good deal to me, based on looking at refurb prices and online stores.


----------



## Murray1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Murray1* 
Have a first generation Sony S300 - slow loading and True Dolby HD only(no DTS HD Master which most movies use). Blueray is connected to HK3600 receiver and great Polk speakers. I want to take advantage of my audio system so does that mean no internet movies (believe movies over the internet have poor video/audio quality compared to actual blueray disks). If I am correct, what blueray player should I go with?
Bump for more suggestions. Thanks


----------



## mdavej

PS3 does 1080p and DD5.1 netflix streaming. Amazon, cinemanow and vudu are also high quality video/audio. So if you want the highest quality streaming, get a PS3. If you don't care about streaming, any player will be better than your current one. Choose on features and price. Since all have essentially the same blu-ray video/audio quality, things like upconversion, DLNA, USB file compatibility, SA-CD, and streaming content differentiate most players these days.


----------



## stu023

I've been trying to find some feedback from people who might own the Poineer Elite BDP-43FD, but with little success. The unit is fairly new and there isn't even an owners thread here. I know the OPPO is highly recommended, but I own a pioneer elite reciever and I like the idea of keeping the Blu-Ray player the same brand, but if the 43FD is no good in comparison then obviously I should go with the OPPO. All I need is a relaible player, fast loading time, 3D capable, with the best possible picture a blu-ray player is capable of displaying. I don't really need the extra benefits that the OPPO has, but the Qdeo sounds intriguing. Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Stew4msu

Quote:

Originally Posted by *stu023* 
All I need is a relaible player, fast loading time, 3D capable, with the best possible picture a blu-ray player is capable of displaying.
BD PQ is virtually indistinguishable between players.

While load times vary, most new players are pretty quick (compared to earlier players).


I would say any 3D capable player would probably work for your needs, so if you like the Elite's, go ahead and get it. If you want to save a couple of hundred bucks, I'm sure there's sub $200 players that will also fit your needs.


----------



## ncage

I know both samsung & lg have DLNA implementations. Which would you consider the best overall and at format support? Would these come anywhere close to comparing with the WD Live? I was thinking i would going to have to get a WD Live Plus + Roku + Blu-Ray player. It would be sweet if i would only have to have one device.


----------



## HeyRadar

Quote:

Originally Posted by *poolboyclay* 
I have an Oppo in our theater, but My wife wants a bluray player for the living room and craft room. Netflix and media playing are on the radar. Vudu is a real option as well for me.

Is there something better than the LG BD570 with DLNA support, Vudu, netflix, and Pandora? I've done a fair amount of research and ended up at this player, but I'm also not up on everything out there.


Thanks,

Clay
I have the LG BD570, and the Samsung BD-C6500.


I have yet to watch a Blu-ray in either. Only DVDs. So I can't comment on Blu-ray performance.


Both have Vudu

The LG has DivX TV

The LG's Pandora has burn-in protection, the Samsung's doesn't.

The Samsung has the newer Netflix.

Samsung has Blockbuster On Demand app


As far as DLNA, neither works that well (IMO). But I think the Samsung is better.


Personally I like the Samsung better.


----------



## llep64

Has anybody compared the Marantz ud5005 and Oppo93??? sound/pq?, I am in the market to replace my Pany 35, but I am undecided on those two models, I know the marantz has a 2 channel analog and the Oppo doesn't ...


----------



## Z06_Pilot

Quote:

Originally Posted by *llep64* 
Has anybody compared the Marantz ud5005 and Oppo93??? sound/pq?, I am in the market to replace my Pany 35, but I am undecided on those two models, I know the marantz has a 2 channel analog and the Oppo doesn't ...
you might also want to check out the Oppo 95. I will be getting mine this week as part of a pre-release program. they are GA starting in March. some awesome components in that box for 2 channel audio listening, including truly balanced XLR connections. all of the feature/functionality of the 93 applies to the 95, with the addition of audiophile quality components and engineering for 2 channel audio listening. I can't wait...here is a link I found for a "first look" at the inerds of the 95: http://www.laaudiofile.com/oppo_bdp95.html 


I have had my Oppo 83 for 3 years now, and it still amazes me, particularly the quality of DVD upscaling. with the improved video processors in the 93/95 for both BD and DVD upscaling, Netlix streaming, FLAC lossless audio file playback, etc., I think these are going to be some very special players...


----------



## Murray1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Z06_Pilot* /forum/post/19930925
> 
> 
> you might also want to check out the Oppo 95. I will be getting mine this week as part of a pre-release program. they are GA starting in March. some awesome components in that box for 2 channel audio listening, including truly balanced XLR connections. all of the feature/functionality of the 93 applies to the 95, with the addition of audiophile quality components and engineering for 2 channel audio listening. I can't wait...here is a link I found for a "first look" at the inerds of the 95: http://www.laaudiofile.com/oppo_bdp95.html
> 
> 
> I have had my Oppo 83 for 3 years now, and it still amazes me, particularly the quality of DVD upscaling. with the improved video processors in the 93/95 for both BD and DVD upscaling, Netlix streaming, FLAC lossless audio file playback, etc., I think these are going to be some very special players...



Will use an HDMI cable to connect to your receiver?


----------



## Wendell R. Breland

Does anyone know of a file compatibility list for the BDP-93? Most interested in .TS, .TP, .PNG, MP3 and FLAC playback via USB or eSATA. I have searched their site and manual and did not find such a list.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wendell R. Breland* /forum/post/19931993
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a file compatibility list for the BDP-93? Most interested in .TS, .TP, .PNG, MP3 and FLAC playback via USB or eSATA. I have searched their site and manual and did not find such a list.



See the FAQ: What are the supported media container and file types? 


-Bill


----------



## llep64

Yes the oppo95 looks great!, but out of budget for now, that is why I am trying to decide on the UD5005 and 93.....


----------



## Z06_Pilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murray1* /forum/post/19931964
> 
> 
> Will use an HDMI cable to connect to your receiver?



I will be attaching HDMI from the Oppo 95 to my Integra 80.2 preamp, using passthrough mode for video and accompanying surround tracks.


I will also attach L/R XLR connections from the Oppo 95 to my Integra, also using passthrough for the least amount of processing possible in the Integra, for 2 channel audio CD listening. Nothing but bass/treble/balance controls!


----------



## Z06_Pilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *llep64* /forum/post/19932774
> 
> 
> Yes the oppo95 looks great!, but out of budget for now, that is why I am trying to decide on the UD5005 and 93.....



Yep, it's pricey alright. Relatively speaking, I think it's a bargain with everything you are getting....reality-wise, it's still $1,000


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

I have been scouring info over speakers, receivers, and everything and Ijust cant do it anymore. I am taking the easy way out and just asking what you guys think I should do and then branch my research off of that..


I have a Panny BD-30, it still works great but I'd like to upgrade it while I am getting a new receiver (pio 1120) and new speakers (eD 5.1 set up).


How does my BD-30 stack up in IQ in comparison to new models? I remember it being the best, is it time to retire it into the bedroom? Or should I keep this one in the HT set up and buy a cheapo for the bedroom?


This will be used on a Sharp Aquos 52" LC-52E77U


Would it be better to go with a Pioneer Bray player to match with the receiver?


Or would it be better to go with the Sharp to match with the TV? Or something entirely different? I'd like to not go past $150.


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

Also, after a little searching why is the BD30 still so expensive? Why is it more expensive that even some higher up current models? Is it still regarded as one of the best in IQ?


----------



## Sam S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed* /forum/post/19933904
> 
> 
> I'd like to not go past $150.



Better keep your Panny then.


----------



## CurrentlyPissed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam S* /forum/post/19934159
> 
> 
> Better keep your Panny then.



Is it really still that good of a Blu-Ray player? How much would I need to spend to increase IQ? How does the BDP-85 fare in comparison?


----------



## Wendell R. Breland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/19932054
> 
> 
> See the FAQ



Thanks Bill, not sure why I posted in this thread rather than the BDP-93 thread







.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed* /forum/post/19933904
> 
> 
> I have been scouring info over speakers, receivers, and everything and Ijust cant do it anymore. I am taking the easy way out and just asking what you guys think I should do and then branch my research off of that..
> 
> 
> I have a Panny BD-30, it still works great but I'd like to upgrade it while I am getting a new receiver (pio 1120) and new speakers (eD 5.1 set up).
> 
> 
> How does my BD-30 stack up in IQ in comparison to new models? I remember it being the best, is it time to retire it into the bedroom? Or should I keep this one in the HT set up and buy a cheapo for the bedroom?
> 
> 
> This will be used on a Sharp Aquos 52" LC-52E77U
> 
> 
> Would it be better to go with a Pioneer Bray player to match with the receiver?
> 
> 
> Or would it be better to go with the Sharp to match with the TV? Or something entirely different? I'd like to not go past $150.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed* /forum/post/19934005
> 
> 
> Also, after a little searching why is the BD30 still so expensive? Why is it more expensive that even some higher up current models? Is it still regarded as one of the best in IQ?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed* /forum/post/19934209
> 
> 
> Is it really still that good of a Blu-Ray player? How much would I need to spend to increase IQ? How does the BDP-85 fare in comparison?



What are you looking to accomplish? What are your needs? What is IQ? If it works great, why would you want to replace it?


----------



## CurrentlyPissed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/19934626
> 
> 
> What are you looking to accomplish? What are your needs? What is IQ? If it works great, why would you want to replace it?



I need to put one in the bedroom when we move. So I was debating putting a cheap one in the bedroom, or upgrading the BD30.(thats the accomplish).


While thinking on the BD30 I assumed(I know, bad idea) that tech was cheap enough now. I wanted something to upgrade and I figured maybe IQ(image quality) had stepped up since I bought the BD30 while buying all my other new equipment it would of just been another thing is all.


----------



## Sam S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed* /forum/post/19934209
> 
> 
> Is it really still that good of a Blu-Ray player? How much would I need to spend to increase IQ? How does the BDP-85 fare in comparison?



What aspects regarding picture quality of your current model is not satisfactory to you at this point in time?


If you're really after better picture quality, spend $300 and get your TV ISF-calibrated.


That will make a better picture than even adding a $2000 Blu-ray player to your current TV.


----------



## CurrentlyPissed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam S* /forum/post/19934852
> 
> 
> What aspects regarding picture quality of your current model is not satisfactory to you at this point in time?
> 
> 
> If you're really after better picture quality, spend $300 and get your TV ISF-calibrated.
> 
> 
> That will make a better picture than even adding a $2000 Blu-ray player to your current TV.



Theres nothing unsatisfactory with current IQ, was just saying needed to either upgrade mine, or buy a cheap for the bedroom so I was inquiring how outdated mine was.


----------



## Stew4msu

Image quality with Blu Ray's is not outdated. Any BD player you buy today (or 5 years from now) will have the same Blu Ray quality you have now.


----------



## aquilamo

I bought a Vizio VBR 231 from BJ's. Nice looking player, but doesn't do everything I want it to. The wireless seems to drop a lot. Frequently when I turn it on I need to reset the wireless settings. Is that typical? I also have not been able to determine how to set up huluplus. But the biggest problem is that it cannot stream video from my networked HDD nor play any video from a USB key. Are there any units in the same price range (up to $150) that would do all I'm looking for ?


----------



## GrandPixel

need a decent bdp without "significant" issues, I have been looking at amazon.com reviews but no clear winners... don't want to spend more than necessary to play blu-rays, also tv is not 3d... recommendations?


----------



## Hamerdown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/19935101
> 
> 
> Image quality with Blu Ray's is not outdated. Any BD player you buy today (or 5 years from now) will have the same Blu Ray quality you have now.



But isn't it true...(if) someone needs a BD player with component out jacks (for older AV receivers) we/I better buy soon?


----------



## mdavej

Yep. Any BD player made after 12/31/2010 is supposed to have all analog outs limited to SD only. So you could amend Stew's comment to say, "... will have the same Blu Ray quality over HDMI you have now."


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GrandPixel* /forum/post/19938908
> 
> 
> need a decent bdp without "significant" issues, I have been looking at amazon.com reviews but no clear winners... don't want to spend more than necessary to play blu-rays, also tv is not 3d... recommendations?



There are no clear winners when it comes to BD picture quality, so take your pick. Sony, LG, Panasonic, Samsung, etc. all have good entry level models. Buy based on extra features like streaming, file playback, DLNA, etc. Also take amazon reviews with a grain of salt. Although many issues are due to user error, they still result in bad reviews. If I were buying today, I think Samsung has the most going for it overall (good upconversion, best Netflix interface, ok DLNA, decent price, etc.).


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GrandPixel* /forum/post/19938908
> 
> 
> need a decent bdp without "significant" issues, I have been looking at amazon.com reviews but no clear winners... don't want to spend more than necessary to play blu-rays, also tv is not 3d... recommendations?



I'm not sure Amazon reviews are a gold standard reference.


In reality, for Blu-ray, most BR players will work.

I think people have had a number of issues (eg lack of FW updates) with Samsung.


DVD upconversion is more variable as are analog audio outputs and DACs.


If you don't care about DVD, BR, or streaming, then you can buy whatever is most appealing or a deal.


The Oppo BDP-93 (and 95)'s are out now, so you might pick up a deal on the 83's if you wanted a solid player with SACD/DVD-A features and good company support.


Mike


----------



## GrandPixel

Isn't upconversion done by the tv?


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GrandPixel* /forum/post/19939711
> 
> 
> Isn't upconversion done by the tv?



Upconversion can be done at any point in the chain.

It depends on the specific gear and settings...eg,


- Source (DVD/BR player)

--- Source direct = native

--- or set to upconverting - change in resolution and i/p status

- AVR - especially higher end AVR's

- TV or projector


In the past the better upconversion was thought to be in the source player, but it is not necessarily so clear anymore. It just depends on the gear and implementation.


For small screens (


----------



## HiHoStevo

I am trying to help my mother-in-law with a NetFlix streaming Wireless Blue Ray Player.


About 18 months ago I bought my wife an Insignia BRDVD3 player from BB. Very good price and probably the best NetFlix implementation I have seen. So I went back to BB to look at their current offerings...the newer BRDVD4 is same price as the older BRDVD3, but the seem to have removed the wireless aspect from the player.


Apparently their is an Insignia with Wireless but this particular BB was out of them... and they are $30 more than the older BRDVD3.


So I am looking for suggestions to see if there is anything else I should be looking at.


BR player without a lot of "issues" that the in-laws would have to deal with.

Good Upscaling for SD-DVD's

Good NetFlix implementation (in other words offers more than just your individual Que)


Just to make things a bit MORE difficult their older 720p DLD TV only has Component and DVI input.


Also is anyone familiar with what the differences are between the Samsung C6800 and C6900? They appear to be different physically, but the Samsung website shows exactly the same spec's for both???


----------



## barryaz1

So it's time for a player, if I can get it in past my wife.


Have an older processor (Anthem AVM-20) without HDMI so I need the analog audio outputs, and of course, WiFi. Suggestions at the lower-end? What about recently discontinued? SACD/DVD-A would be a bonus, but not vital. Sony TV has HDMI, of course. Thanks.


----------



## millil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/19932054
> 
> 
> See the FAQ: What are the supported media container and file types?
> 
> 
> -Bill



Does any other bd player(other than oppo) support these many file types that can be played from USB hard disk or over the network?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millil* /forum/post/19940354
> 
> 
> Does any other bd player(other than oppo) support these many file types that can be played from USB hard disk or over the network?



I'm guessing something like the Dune would have more.


And it's not just the containers: there are many A/V codecs that a media server product would support that OPPO doesn't.


-Bill


----------



## apilon

Good evening ,


I am in the market to buy a new blu-ray player. Would like to have the capacity to play sacd , fast load time.


Any recommendation on what is the top player these days?


Alain


----------



## thebard

Do you have a price range? And do you need 3d? Media file support?


The latest offerings from Oppo & Sony will both play SACD, and meet your requirement for a fairly speedy load time.


----------



## aquilamo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aquilamo* /forum/post/19935147
> 
> 
> I bought a Vizio VBR 231 from BJ's. Nice looking player, but doesn't do everything I want it to. The wireless seems to drop a lot. Frequently when I turn it on I need to reset the wireless settings. Is that typical? I also have not been able to determine how to set up huluplus. But the biggest problem is that it cannot stream video from my networked HDD nor play any video from a USB key. Are there any units in the same price range (up to $150) that would do all I'm looking for ?



No help? Or is what I'm really looking for look more like a ROKU + a lesser function blue ray player?


----------



## dimsumfan

Headline says it all: Which will offer better quality for upscaling DVDs: Sony BDPS-570 or LG BD-570? That's my main criterion, as I'll likely do DVDs for some time before doing Blu-rays.


(Inevitably, someone will want to suggest yet another player, and I'm open to such suggestions. Just want to make sure it has wifi capability.)


Thanks!


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aquilamo* /forum/post/19943848
> 
> 
> No help? Or is what I'm really looking for look more like a ROKU + a lesser function blue ray player?



ROKU won't do file playback either. You need to look at an LG 570 or WD TV. Insignia does a fairly good job at file playback too, if you want to save some money.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dimsumfan* /forum/post/19947085
> 
> 
> Headline says it all: Which will offer better quality for upscaling DVDs: Sony BDPS-570 or LG BD-570? That's my main criterion, as I'll likely do DVDs for some time before doing Blu-rays.
> 
> 
> (Inevitably, someone will want to suggest yet another player, and I'm open to such suggestions. Just want to make sure it has wifi capability.)
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Don't know about the LG, but I can tell you that sony upscaling is just average.


----------



## estop

My player is connectedto the viewing panel via hdmi and the sound system via digital coax out and the lip sync is horrible. Does anyone know of a BD player which has an adjustable delay for the digital out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Appalachian

Greetings.


Do any of the current blu-ray players that stream netflix also stream 5.1 or is it still only possible with a PS3? I am getting ready to purchase a new blu-ray player, and netflix is a big feature for us. If the PS3 is the only way to get 5.1 with streaming netflix I may just go that route.


----------



## DevilSperm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Appalachian* /forum/post/19951548
> 
> 
> Greetings.
> 
> 
> Do any of the current blu-ray players that stream netflix also stream 5.1 or is it still only possible with a PS3? I am getting ready to purchase a new blu-ray player, and netflix is a big feature for us. If the PS3 is the only way to get 5.1 with streaming netflix I may just go that route.



I too am looking for this answer. Cant seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Appalachian* /forum/post/19951548
> 
> 
> Greetings.
> 
> 
> Do any of the current blu-ray players that stream netflix also stream 5.1 or is it still only possible with a PS3? I am getting ready to purchase a new blu-ray player, and netflix is a big feature for us. If the PS3 is the only way to get 5.1 with streaming netflix I may just go that route.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DevilSperm* /forum/post/19955148
> 
> 
> I too am looking for this answer. Cant seem to find it anywhere.



PS3 is the only way right now.


----------



## jeffw_00

Hi - I have a Panasonic DMP BD35K (2.0) from December 2008. It's done a pretty good job, but I wouldn't mind something better.


I'd really like one that


- is faster from on-button to tray open

- is faster from tray close to disc menu (blu-ray only)

- has skip-backward 7 sec/skip-forward 30sec functions like my HDTiVo


I really am not interested in streaming features since I already get most services via my HDTiVo.


Has the technology improved in the last two years? Can I get any of my other wish-list features?


Thanks very MUCH!

/j


Edit: On further research it seems like the only lines with the features I want are Sony and Toshiba. The Sony BDP-S370 seems like a good choice. (I know I get 3D with the S470 but not intrerested). I'm puzzling over what I get from the new S380 - seems like the only feature add is compatibility with their wireless HD audio system.


----------



## ps24eva

what is the best budget player for less than $100


this is for a tiny secondary 2D TV


I already have a 3d plasma and 3d bluray player


----------



## Ragnorok64

What's Insignia's latest model with built in wifi? the model numbers don't seem to increase chronologically.


----------



## PJO1966

I'm getting closer to when I need to purchase, but am no closer to choosing a model.


I saw a DVD player that had the ability to download bit torrent files directly. Are there any blu-ray out there with that feature? That could narrow my search considerably.


----------



## mdavej

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ps24eva* 
what is the best budget player for less than $100
Insignia NS-BRDVD4

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Ragnorok64* 
What's Insignia's latest model with built in wifi? the model numbers don't seem to increase chronologically.
NS-WBRDVD2


----------



## Ragnorok64

Thanks. I think I'm going to try and get a used one from Cowboom with a one year replacement plan. The reseller rating on them if fairly horrible though. Anyone use them before?


----------



## yayo

This is an old thread, but i'll still like to implore someone to keep this topic current, I want to know if theres any information on BluRay players with this frame interpolation, because theres really no way to have judder-less motion on a DLP projector without some sort of FI; even if your running 120hz at 24p or 5:5 pulldown.


----------



## 12asqw

Hello, I am looking to buy a blu-ray player and I am currently looking a a few models:


Sony BDP-S270


LG BD550


Those seem to be my first choices but I also have in mind:


Insignia NS-BRDVD4


I am looking at these specific models cause they currently seem to be around my price range, the first 2 are $94 each at walmart and the Insignia is $99. I know there are/were some better deals on some newer sony models but unfortunately I missed out on the TRU deal and I don't have a fry's nearby.


Can anyone say what one is the more well rounded player?


The BDP-S270 doesn't have many reviews but seems very similar to the other sony models.


The LG looks like a good player but I am concerned about the many reviews about discs skipping?



I am also wondering do any of these players play .avi files from a usb stick?


The insignia one says it does but I couldn't find specifics for the sony and lg.


Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ps24eva




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *12asqw* /forum/post/19964154
> 
> 
> I know there are/were some better deals on some newer sony models but unfortunately I missed out on the TRU deal and I don't have a fry's nearby.



Can anyone tell me what he is talking about??


----------



## ru4real




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ps24eva* /forum/post/19965442
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what he is talking about??



Toys 'R Us sells DVD and Blu-Ray players.


----------



## baumgrenze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ps24eva* /forum/post/19965442
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what he is talking about??



I don't know about the TRU deal, but Fry's is a chain that started in the San Francisco Bay Area some years ago. It was a deep-discount vendor that was electronics/computers focused and celebrated because it had geek food near the check-out area (one stop shopping.) Their prices are lower most of the time but not rock bottom. Their in-store management structure is a Byzantine wonder and subject of more than one business school study - read underpaid front-line immigrant staff with layers of supervision that undo the cost savings. It has spread to LA and beyond and now sells all manner of stuff (kitchen appliances, even a quick meal):

http://www.frys.com/ac/storelocator/index.jsp 


baumgrenze


----------



## baumgrenze

This is a repost of a message I posted here last night:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1313431 


I've tried looking at the last few pages of the thread. It seems like looking for a wheat straw in a haystack. Four years ago there were posts about the quality of non-BR functions. Given the rate at which this market appears to change, all the information is about equipment that is no longer available. Even the suggestion that one consider OPPO, the 'good deal' king of 2008 has taken on a new light with the BDP-93 now at $500, the forthcoming BDP-95 at $1000, and the back-ordered discontinued BDP-80 at $300.


Before I give Blu-Ray a pass, I thought I would ask those who are the experts on the AVS on current Blu-Ray offerings. I am clearly not in the same league as all the home theater owners who compare notes here.


Equipment in current service: Sony KDL32XBRG (2008) (viewed from ~9 feet); Technics SA GX 770 (1995), AR-2AX (1967) and AR-5 (second hand) speakers. AR turntable 1967.


Our source of video/audio materials is the public library (read scratchy disks) so our player needs good routines for interpolating. We do far more CD's (audio books) than DVD's, but enjoy the occasional movie or missed TV program. Our TV is OTA - we get good reception and PBS is our main interest.


One day the library will probably start carrying Blu-Ray disks. Perhaps I should replace my dead Panasonic RV32 with a Blu-Ray player. If I do, which will give me the best playback of mistreated disks? It would be nice if the new player could play CDs with jpg files of photos. I understand that some come equipped to handle USB flash memory; that would be nice for the occasional podcast of a missed radio broadcast. Perhaps I am better advised just to try to find a decent upscaling DVD player like the Sony DVP-SR500H before they all disappear from the marketplace or get marked up by greedy Amazon vendors?


Thanks in advance for your insights and advice. Given our 70+ years, think of it as helping out your aging grandparents.


baumgrenze


----------



## jeffw_00

I am also looking at the Sony BDP-S270 ($94 at walmart), and plan to pick one up tonight. Other than Toshiba, Sony is the only line with TiVo-line fwd/back skip (-10sec/+15sec). The Sony also has very fast loading, and very good access to Internet Apps. I'm told it has issues with DLNA (accessing content on your home PC) but that's not important to me.


I believe that all the Sony BDP-Sx70 models have the same stuff under the hood for DVD playing - after all, all it has to do is take bits off a disk and put them on a (HDMI) wire, as bits. No worries about DAC quality, etc.


The S370 appears to add gracenote support, front-panel USB Jack, SACD, Video cleanup modes, Divx, and "BD Remote". The S470 adds 3D (when they finally figure out 3D and get it right I'll upgrade everything and never miss the $94), S570 adds internal WiFi. For the upper players, there's a good table here

http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...are:ss#/bluray 


make sure you expand it.


So unless you think you might need the Video Cleanup Modes, Divx, etc, and have a wired internet connection. the 270 may be all you need (it's all I need, I think).

/j


----------



## ps24eva

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jeffw_00* 
when they finally figure out 3D and get it right


What do you mean by this?


----------



## jeffw_00

No offense meant. I know 3D works. I should have said "I'm not interested in 3D, and I suspect it still has a ways to evolve (better glasses, improved quality, etc). For me, my TV and Receiver are -not- 3D compatible, and I don't expect to upgrade for a couple of years at least. When I do, I'll have little problem replacing the BR player if it originally cost me


----------



## ru4real

Toys R Us (TRU) was selling the Sony BDP-S370 for $80 in January, and he missed the deal. Does that help you understand what he was saying?


----------



## jeffw_00

I guess - I've shopped on the web quite a bit and can't find it for 

I'm thinking of getting the S270 at Wmart, seeing if I like it, and if I do, looking around for President's day bargains on the S370. Much easier to return to Walmart than, well, anywhere else....


and if i can't - well, except for those noise reduction modes (which I don't think are for actual BR discs, more for DLNA content?), the 270 seems to do everything i need.


----------



## mdavej

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Ragnorok64* 
Thanks. I think I'm going to try and get a used one from Cowboom with a one year replacement plan. The reseller rating on them if fairly horrible though. Anyone use them before?
I've gotten several insignias from dealtree (ebay arm of cowboom). I think cowboom is overpriced. I never had a problem because I knew what I was getting, thanks to their fairly accurate descriptions. I've never attempt to return one. I suspect many who have issues didn't read the description. Cowboom seems to dump a lot of Canadian models on unsuspecting US customers, in which case Netflix won't work. So read the model number carefully, and pay attention to details about condition and missing items. Most of my players I got for less than $30 because they had some sort of problem which I was able to fix.


In any case, buying used is always a risk.


----------



## ps24eva

Can someone dumb down the differences between Sony BDP-S370 and Insignia NS-BRDVD4?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ps24eva* /forum/post/19967303
> 
> 
> Can someone dumb down the differences between Sony BDP-S370 and Insignia NS-BRDVD4?



Sony has tons more streaming content, discrete on/off, and universal remote compatibility. Insignia plays more video file types (xvid, mkv, etc.) via USB, can be made region free for BR and DVD (one of very few that can) and is cheaper. It can work with certain universal remotes with a lot of effort. Go with the one that has the most features that are important to you. I keep a few Insignias around mainly for file playback. If I didn't need that, the sony is a better machine over all. But used Insignias are incredibly cheap, so that's something to consider if you only want a basic player with netflix and pandora.


----------



## jeffw_00

I took home an Sony BDP-S270 yesterday ($94 walmart), and put it through it's paces. You need wired internet, but otherwise it's a very slick, responsive, quick, full-featured player. The TiVo-like skip-back/skip-forward is especially nice, as you can select multiple increments of -10/+15 by hitting the button multiple times. BD-Live works, and the amount of internet content offered is large, and comes up quickly. Can't believe it's only $94.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffw_00* /forum/post/19970602
> 
> 
> I took home an Sony BDP-S270 yesterday ($94 walmart), and put it through it's paces. You need wired internet, but otherwise it's a very slick, responsive, quick, full-featured player. The TiVo-like skip-back/skip-forward is especially nice, as you can select multiple increments of -10/+15 by hitting the button multiple times. BD-Live works, and the amount of internet content offered is large, and comes up quickly. Can't believe it's only $94.



What's the netflix app like? Does it have just your instant queue or does it show several categories? Can you search?


Thanks


----------



## jeffw_00

didn't check - I do netflix through my TiVo. I thought Netflix always required you to use the PC to set up what you want to watch. I can have a look tonight though

/j


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffw_00* /forum/post/19972357
> 
> 
> didn't check - I do netflix through my TiVo. I thought Netflix always required you to use the PC to set up what you want to watch. I can have a look tonight though
> 
> /j



Thanks for checking. Insignia, Samsung, PS3 and Wii let you browse categories and search, but most other players don't. Just wanted to make sure before I pull the trigger on a refurb 270 for $69.


----------



## jeffw_00

you know - you can get a new one for $25 more ($94) (and for another $6, WM will give you a 1-yr replacement policy that starts after the manu warranty runs out).


----------



## hammondc

If I am not interested so much in anything but strictly the best BluRay playback, what do you guys suggest? I watch very few SD DVD so that is a non issue. I stram netflix from Xbox, so that is not needed either. I will be replacing a Panasonic BD35 (it is going in the bedroom).


----------



## jeffw_00

Everyone will pile on me for this. But, if you use HDMI, and use your receiver for decoding, you don't need much of a player. All the player is doing is moving digital bits from a BDROM disc to a digital HDMI connection. I just scored a Sony BDP-270 at Walmart for $94 that seems to do this just fine, and the Sonys are -very- ergonomic (they incorporate -10/+15 skip like a TiVo).


I replaced my panasonic DMP-BD35 and it's like night and day.


Won't the Xbox play BR Discs?

/j


----------



## ps24eva

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jeffw_00* 
Everyone will pile on me for this.


I don't think everyone will pile on you for this.


I think we acknowledge that its about the FEATURE set for each player that makes the difference.


Picture wise they are the same.


I recommend a PS3 in general as a blu-ray player since it has a lot of features.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hammondc* /forum/post/19976977
> 
> 
> If I am not interested so much in anything but strictly the best BluRay playback, what do you guys suggest? I watch very few SD DVD so that is a non issue. I stram netflix from Xbox, so that is not needed either. I will be replacing a Panasonic BD35 (it is going in the bedroom).



The cheapest player you can find.


----------



## jeffw_00

Thanks -


speaking of this, the Sony's (SDP-370 and up) have 2 noise reduction modes "block" and "random". can anyone speak to the usefulness of these features?


----------



## ps24eva




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffw_00* /forum/post/19977777
> 
> 
> Thanks -
> 
> 
> speaking of this, the Sony's (SDP-370 and up) have 2 noise reduction modes "block" and "random". can anyone speak to the usefulness of these features?




You need to turn that stuff off


----------



## jeffw_00

well, I've watched some streaming netflix movies that were done in standard def and were a little noisy and wonder if these filters might help? The SoundVision review of the S-570 said they generally did their job....


----------



## bjohn34

Thinking of buying a new Blur-ray player to take over some of the duties of the PS3. I own a Panasonic HDTV and an older audio receiver with no HDMI (will be upgrading). My TV is hard wired to the net and apps work fine. What would you guys suggest?


----------



## Stew4msu

for what?


----------



## neutrino78x

ok, I'm not sure if this is the best forum for this question...if not a moderator can move it?


Which, if any, blu-ray players can play YouTube HD videos in HD??? I am getting a 320 USD tax refund and I am thinking of buying a blu-ray player with it (among other things I might buy; I'm not planning on spending $320 on a BD player lol).


Inability to play YouTube in HD would not necessarily be a deal breaker for me, although it would help make the decision as to whether I should buy a BD player or a monolithic HD video streaming device.


--Brian


----------



## smudge981

Putting together my first home theater system in the living room. Purchased a Samsung UN55C6500 recently and going retro with a 5.1 by using DCM Time Window 3s for fronts and a DCM CX-17 for a center and rears. Leaning toward a Yamaha RX-V667 for a receiver. I live out in the country where DSL is a rarity and what's available is expensive (so far.) With that said, I do want to be able to take advantage of the Internet down the road (i.e. Netflix, Hulu, etc.) No gaming system (PS3 is like crack cocaine - can't get anything accomplished.) Looking for a blu-ray to compliment the set-up. I like what I see in the Samsung BD-C6500 but am open to suggestions. Advice?


----------



## Denon_Kid

i need a bluray dvd for 3d on my LG lx9500. should i buy LG or OPPO ?


----------



## cindyh

for netflix.. Yes, i will use the player itself, but I have looked at the Sony and the Samsung along with the Vizios online. Netflix is my main priority, but of course i have to look at the unit as a whole. I just want Netflix to work right.. Any help would be greatly appreciated.. I normally read all the threads for hours but this was a last minute plan to go tomorrow.. Will check on the road for your replies.. Would appreciate good and bad info on any of them, but i was leaning toward the Samsung bd-c6800 vs the Sony 57.. thanks all in advance


----------



## mdavej

Samsung has a much better netflix interface than sony.


----------



## Denon_Kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cindyh* /forum/post/19992383
> 
> 
> for netflix.. Yes, i will use the player itself, but I have looked at the Sony and the Samsung along with the Vizios online. Netflix is my main priority, but of course i have to look at the unit as a whole. I just want Netflix to work right.. Any help would be greatly appreciated.. I normally read all the threads for hours but this was a last minute plan to go tomorrow.. Will check on the road for your replies.. Would appreciate good and bad info on any of them, but i was leaning toward the Samsung bd-c6800 vs the Sony 57.. thanks all in advance



i bought a ~$150 sony dvd player, mainly wanted wifi. it has netflix but you can only see items that are in the Instant Queue. but my sony has Crackle TV client (awesome free movies and shows).


my LG 55lx9500 tv has netflix too and it allows me to do most everything with netflix as i can do at netflix website via computer, etc.


so just be weary of these client abilities before you choose a device to buy, etc.


----------



## cindyh

Thanks for the advice.. My trip got postponed until tomorrow so hoping more people reply too.. i have never heard of crackle tv.. will have to see what kind of stuff is on there..



Crackle tv does have quite a bit on it.. thanks for the heads up, and i dont mind adding the movies on the computer but it seems crazy to have to do that.. Is there another brand player that streams more from different places, like Crackle, Netflix, Hulu, etc.. They need one that does all of course, or a tv that does it well..


----------



## ttyR2

I'm currently looking at a Samsung BD-C6500 as an upgrade from an old Sony DVD player.


Current setup:

Toshiba 1024X768 projector with component inputs (purchase of an Epson 8700UB is in the near future)

Pioneer VSX-1120-K receiver


Any input on NetFlix support on the Samsung, and any other general comments on this unit?


Obviously the projector will be the quality bottleneck at this point. Does this model of Samsung not run HD content out through component video anymore?


----------



## Denon_Kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cindyh* /forum/post/19993945
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice.. My trip got postponed until tomorrow so hoping more people reply too.. i have never heard of crackle tv.. will have to see what kind of stuff is on there..
> 
> 
> 
> Crackle tv does have quite a bit on it.. thanks for the heads up, and i dont mind adding the movies on the computer but it seems crazy to have to do that.. Is there another brand player that streams more from different places, like Crackle, Netflix, Hulu, etc.. They need one that does all of course, or a tv that does it well..



well, you might want to think about a separate device for streaming media:
Roku 
PopBox 
Boxee Box (free if you have the hardware)


i am leaning towards the free Boxee on my own hardware.


----------



## jwhart

I have a Pioneer BDP-95 which is 2 years old and while painfully slow to load, still provides an excellent picture via component thru a Onkyo TX SR-705 A/V receiver to my Sony VPL VW-60 projector. I realize that I'm deprived of 1080P resolution by not running HDMI but it's simply not possible; maybe one day a reasonably priced wireless solution will be available. I also have a Roku unit for Netflix streaming. I'm convinced that, were I to make the change, I would probably go with one of the Oppo models but not certain which of their many models. Can someone explain the video advantages between the 83, 83SE, 93 and 95? I have no interest in 3-D.


Thanks,


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwhart* /forum/post/19994689
> 
> 
> I have a Pioneer BDP-95 which is 2 years old and while painfully slow to load, still provides an excellent picture via component thru a Onkyo TX SR-705 A/V receiver to my Sony VPL VW-60 projector. I realize that I'm deprived of 1080P resolution by not running HDMI but it's simply not possible; maybe one day a reasonably priced wireless solution will be available. I also have a Roku unit for Netflix streaming. I'm convinced that, were I to make the change, I would probably go with one of the Oppo models but not certain which of their many models. Can someone explain the video advantages between the 83, 83SE, 93 and 95? I have no interest in 3-D.
> 
> 
> Thanks,



For component? All the OPPOs use the Mediatek decoder chip for component video and performance should be about the same across the line. Test patterns look good to me, but I don't do any extended viewing with component.


For HDMI the 83 and 83SE have the same video and using Anchor Bay ABT VRS for video processing. The 93 and 95 use Marvell Qdeo.


There are links and additional info in the FAQs linked in my signature.


-Bill


----------



## jwhart

Thank you Bill. Is there a consensus as the the VIDEO performance advantages on both blu-ray and standard DVD's of the Anchor Bay ABT VRS vs. the Marvell Qdeo?


Thanks,


Jack


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwhart* /forum/post/19994793
> 
> 
> Thank you Bill. Is there a consensus as the the VIDEO performance advantages on both blu-ray and standard DVD's of the Anchor Bay ABT VRS vs. the Marvell Qdeo?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Jack



It is much debated in the OPPO threads (and elsewhere). I am of the school that says BR performance is very similar across all players (unless something is seriously broken somewhere).


Others I respect say they player does make a difference, but even they say that this is true only when everything thing else in the display chain is working correctly. When the display has been exhaustively calibrated and you are looking at different color spaces and bit depths, then you may see a difference.


For DVD, both ABT VRS and Qdeo have their strengths. ABT has superior cadence detection, but that is not too important unless you encounter DVDs with strange cadences. Qdeo adds new noise reduction and sharpening controls, which some people like for discs but is mostly for low quality sources like Netflix.


If it hadn't been the need to support Netflix, etc, I suspect OPPO would have stayed with ABT.


None of the this matters with component video, by the way. None of the OPPO players use ABT or Qdeo for component output.


-Bill


----------



## jwhart

Well, since I'm "stuck" with component video for the foreseeable future, until a practical wireless HDMI solution appears, perhaps I should stick with the Pioneer Elite BDP-95FD? Has anyone compared video performance via component vs. HDMI?


----------



## PJO1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PJO1966* /forum/post/19880183
> 
> 
> I've been reading through the last few pages and still don't know what I'm looking for. I know I need the following features:
> 
> 
> Ability to play mkv files
> 
> Ethernet connectivity
> 
> Ability to hook up an external USB drive for file playback (no live streaming necessary)
> 
> Upconverting of DVDs
> 
> Reasonably priced
> 
> 
> I'm looking to replace my upconverting DVD player and Prodigi media player. I would welcome any suggestions.



Bumping this post from a while back. I really need to buy something tomorrow. Does anything fit the bill?


----------



## PJO1966

I'm removing mkv compatibility as well as USB for an external drive. I'll convert any files I have and transfer them to the TiVo. That will be a much easier solution for my partner, who is not tech savvy. I guess what I'm looking for is:


Reasonably priced

Fast load times

Reliability

Decent upconversion


I assume that widens the playing field considerably. I'm hoping to go to either Costco or Best Buy tomorrow. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PJO1966* /forum/post/19880183
> 
> 
> I've been reading through the last few pages and still don't know what I'm looking for. I know I need the following features:
> 
> 
> Ability to play mkv and iso files
> 
> Ethernet connectivity
> 
> Ability to hook up an external USB drive for file playback (no live streaming necessary)
> 
> Upconverting of DVDs
> 
> Reasonably priced
> 
> 
> I'm looking to replace my upconverting DVD player and Prodigi media player. I would welcome any suggestions.



Insignia NS-BRDVD4 meets all your requirements except iso files. No BD player can play iso's AFAIK.


Given your new, more limited requirements (no file playback), I like the panasonic BD65 (655 at costco) best.


----------



## PJO1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PJO1966* /forum/post/19880183
> 
> 
> I've been reading through the last few pages and still don't know what I'm looking for. I know I need the following features:
> 
> 
> Ability to play mkv and iso files
> 
> Ethernet connectivity
> 
> Ability to hook up an external USB drive for file playback (no live streaming necessary)
> 
> Upconverting of DVDs
> 
> Reasonably priced
> 
> 
> I'm looking to replace my upconverting DVD player and Prodigi media player. I would welcome any suggestions.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/19996110
> 
> 
> Insignia NS-BRDVD4 meets all your requirements except iso files. No BD player can play iso's AFAIK.
> 
> 
> Given your new, more limited requirements (no file playback), I like the panasonic BD65 (655 at costco) best.




I also removed ISO playback from my requirements, but forgot to mention that. I'll check out that Panasonic. My plasma is Panasonic as well.


----------



## PJO1966

Reading the reviews for the Panasonic. It sounds like we have a winner. I just hope my local Costco still has them in stock. They had them a few days ago.


----------



## neutrino78x

well it sounds like most BD players do YouTube...but which ones do HD Youtube??? Is that strictly the province of dedicated media streamers like Roku???


----------



## jwhart

Based on the following response from Oppo service, I see no reason to change Blu-ray players from my existing Pioneer BDP-95FD to an Oppo unit until I can provide HDMI video feed:


"The high quality de-interlacing and scaling performance of our products is only available through HDMI and not component. The reason for this is that the Marvell QDEO de-interlacing and scaling solution is only available on the HDMI output, while the component interface uses the decoder for all video processing."


Thanks,


Jack


----------



## Denon_Kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwhart* /forum/post/19996576
> 
> 
> Based on the following response from Oppo service, I see no reason to change Blu-ray players from my existing Pioneer BDP-95FD to an Oppo unit until I can provide HDMI video feed:
> 
> 
> "The high quality de-interlacing and scaling performance of our products is only available through HDMI and not component. The reason for this is that the Marvell QDEO de-interlacing and scaling solution is only available on the HDMI output, while the component interface uses the decoder for all video processing."
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Jack



cant they do processing before being spit into hdmi or component outputs? i guess HDMI iface is integrated with the video processor? i understand why IC integration makes sense, but in this case wouldnt be better to process then write that out to hdmi or component?


also, since your display item doesnt have hdmi you might be able to still take advantage of the Oppo processing by using a HDMI to component converter box ??


----------



## ryder_78

Which Blu-ray player has the best DVD video quality comparable to the 980H's at the lowest price? I don't play blu-rays and only DVDs, hence I don't mind if the player has the worst blu-ray quality playback. My display is a 720p projector that accepts only component.


I don't want a used Oppo 980H as there is no more support in case it breaks down.


Thanks.


----------



## JazzGuyy

Why not get a used one? Oppo continues to repair their old players at a very low cost if anything goes wrong. The DVD standard has not and will not change so new firmware updates are unnecessary.


----------



## pacofortacos

Here is the rub, all bluray players will ONLY output a 480P signal MAX on a commercial dvd on component.


If you want to output a higher resolution and nicer picture, look into getting the hd fury 2 or 3 model. It will allow you to use a hdmi source and convert it to component. The 3 version will be your best bet if your component cable runs are longer.


----------



## wmcclain

As has been said, OPPO does fixed price out of warranty repair on old machines. It's something like $50-60 including return shipping.


The BR replacement for the 980H was the BDP-80 and it had the same DVD characteristics. It's out of production now but someone said OPPO had a few more recently. I don't it see it on the web page but it might be worth a call.


You should also ask about refurbs. OPPO gives the same 30 day return and 1 year warranty on those. They've been good deals in the past but again they are not listed on the web page.


-Bill


----------



## busycharlie

Hi, can anyone suggest two Panasonic BR players that would work well with a Panasonic VIERA TC-P42G25 42-Inch 1080p Plasma HDTV ?


Thanks


----------



## photofabix

Can someone please suggest a "decent" player for streaming netflix, I currently have a Sony BDP-S470 and it's just turning out to be a nightmare.


Price wise, hoping to stay with in $150'ish range, TV is only 720P, and I do not need wireless connectivity.


----------



## man00

Been looking all afternoon and haven't seen one yet that will play avi from USB port...I know there got to be one somewhere...I would think.

thanks


----------



## Kilgore

I don't know where you've been looking, but most new Blu-ray players with a USB port do. I have a Samsung BD-6900 and an LG BD550, and they both play avi files.


----------



## neutrino78x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *photofabix* /forum/post/19998915
> 
> 
> Can someone please suggest a "decent" player for streaming netflix, I currently have a Sony BDP-S470 and it's just turning out to be a nightmare.



I've never had a bluray player yet, but can you share what the problem is wit the BDP-S470?


--Brian


----------



## Gadget_girl

I'm wondering which blu-ray players can play .avi files. I currently have a non-networked WD TV, but am using the composite cables, because the HDMI port on my Panasonic AE900 projector is filled by the cable from my Shaw Direct Satellite box. So I was trying to decide whether to get the newer WD TV Live (at $99 to $129) range, or to get a Blu-ray player for the disks I got for Christmas, my kids' collection of Standard DVD's and all the .avi files on my 2.5" Terabyte Drive currently hooked to the WDTV box.


Which Blu-ray player can handle those three tasks? Wireless isn't an issue. We might use it, but it's not make or break for us. The .avi files through USB is though. And being able to play all my Standard DVD's as well. And it will have to go through Component until we are ready to upgrade to a new projection system. My Receiver has a sufficient amount of Digital audio ports, so that should be fine.


----------



## photofabix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neutrino78x* /forum/post/20003031
> 
> 
> I've never had a bluray player yet, but can you share what the problem is wit the BDP-S470?
> 
> 
> --Brian



The BDP-S470 seems to have quit a few issues with streaming, especially Netflix. If you look in the 370/470 owners thread I'm not the only one with the issue. *Netflix streams on my computer fine, on the BDP-S470, it stops and buffers like crazy*, sometimes it's alright but lately it's been pretty bad. Calling Sony yielded no help at all.


----------



## ultraviolet353

I have a BDP-370. I like it. Blu-Ray looks incredible and DVD's look good. I have a large DVD collection--Is the Oppo BDP-93 really an astounding step-up for DVD upconversion? Does it look closer to Blu-Ray quality than the Sony line (370, 470, 570)? I know it is an incredible player, but is it worth the extra $300+ for the DVD upconversion? I have a Samsung 56" DLP (HLS-5687w ).


----------



## CZ Eddie

Which player is right for me?


I need sub $150 (new or used), *DNLA*, fast load times and *NO flip down face* on the front.


Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## dkg228




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ultraviolet353* /forum/post/20005960
> 
> 
> I have a BDP-370. I like it. Blu-Ray looks incredible and DVD's look good. I have a large DVD collection--Is the Oppo BDP-93 really an astounding step-up for DVD upconversion? Does it look closer to Blu-Ray quality than the Sony line (370, 470, 570)? I know it is an incredible player, but is it worth the extra $300+ for the DVD upconversion? I have a Samsung 56" DLP (HLS-5687w ).




Stick with the Sony. I just sent my Oppo back. I was not impressed at all. I will continue to use my PS3.


----------



## Z06_Pilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkg228* /forum/post/20007600
> 
> 
> Stick with the Sony. I just sent my Oppo back. I was not impressed at all. I will continue to use my PS3.



WOW, the PS3 over the BDP-93? I have both of these units. My PS3 has been used for gaming only ever since I got a BDP-83 3 years ago. I now have a BDP-93 and a BDP-95. I locked onto Oppo after trying several Sony and Panny BD players.


Video quality is of course, a personal thing. But choosing upconversion of DVD's on the PS3 over any Oppo BD player? wow...interesting


----------



## blacklion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ultraviolet353* /forum/post/20005960
> 
> 
> I have a BDP-370. I like it. Blu-Ray looks incredible and DVD's look good. I have a large DVD collection--Is the Oppo BDP-93 really an astounding step-up for DVD upconversion? Does it look closer to Blu-Ray quality than the Sony line (370, 470, 570)? I know it is an incredible player, but is it worth the extra $300+ for the DVD upconversion? I have a Samsung 56" DLP (HLS-5687w ).



Is your TV calibrated? How far away from it are you sitting? These are some of the factors that may affect whether you observe a distinct improvement in DVD upconversion with the Oppo over the Sony 370. Also, the quality of the DVD transfer. GIGO applies here.


Do you have lots of foreign DVDs? Are you interested in a player that can be easily modded for multi-region BD and DVD playback? Are you into SACD and DVD-A? Do you watch S/VCDs?


I have the Oppo 83 and 80. I like the DVD upconversion very much. Truth be told however, its the other features like region free modability and VCD playback that are more important to me. But I will not pay $499 again for an Oppo product given current BD player prices right now. Quite frankly, I don't think the DVD upconversion ALONE is worth the $300 plus premium for the Oppo 93.


Have you considered getting a used 83?


----------



## jwilock

Over the past week or so I've read dozens of pages of posts in lots of different threads. It's helped me a lot. Now I think I'll ask a very specific question since I've narrowed my list down. Don't want to pay over $200 so I've narrowed my choices down to an open box Samsung 6900 (with full warranty), an open box Panasonc dmp-bd300 (with full warranty), and a new Samsung 6800 from a big box store with a liberal return policy. All three of these would cost me almost the same - around $200. Any specific comparisons between these would be appreciated.


Things like appearance don't matter, or even ease of use since I figure once I learn how to set it up and use it that won't be an issue. What I care about is being to stream content to it. So choice of content and WiFi capabilites (reception and drop out issues) are important. Of course picture quality is important -both blue ray and non blu ray. Sound quality for movies is important. Don't have a new receiver so 7.1 analog out with hi def sound and/or dual HDMI outputs is important. But I also listen to music (have an excellent receiver and speakers) and am interested in knowing how they do in music playback from cds (is Panny's "tube emulation" just hype or does it do what they say it does)?


----------



## ultraviolet353

Thanks Black Lion--I am 10 feet away. I have not calibrated the TV yet--I just used basic setting another AVS user rec'd for my specific TV. I have the Disney WOW Blu-Ray--so I will be calibrating it. The other features you mentioned are not important to me (DVD-A, VCD, Region et al.) My main concern playing DVD's--and if the 300+ difference is enough to justify the upgrade. 83 is a non-starter as I want a networking player (and the BDP-93 is a much better looking unit, IMO). I may just hold off as I am satisfied with the BDP-370, and eventually I can probably upgrade most of my DVD's to Blu-Ray for the cost differential. The only thing that I second guess is if the OPPO is really that good at playing DVD's, then I want it. Thanks again for your help/


----------



## TrevorS

I've been debating getting a Pioneer 320 or 23FD, but it's finally occurred to me I don' really need another player that focuses heavily on good discrete audio outputs. HDMI and I suppose the usual stereo pair should be fine. What's the current crazy value player that provides very good speed, excellent picture, disc compatibility, and operational reliability. The last time I was a frequent visitor, it appeared to be the JVC, how about these days? (Oh, yeah, and I'd really prefer a non-SONY player if practical.)


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blacklion* /forum/post/20007814
> 
> 
> Is your TV calibrated? How far away from it are you sitting? These are some of the factors that may affect whether you observe a distinct improvement in DVD upconversion with the Oppo over the Sony 370. Also, the quality of the DVD transfer. GIGO applies here.
> 
> 
> Do you have lots of foreign DVDs? Are you interested in a player that can be easily modded for multi-region BD and DVD playback? Are you into SACD and DVD-A? Do you watch S/VCDs?
> 
> 
> I have the Oppo 83 and 80. I like the DVD upconversion very much. Truth be told however, its the other features like region free modability and VCD playback that are more important to me. But I will not pay $499 again for an Oppo product given current BD player prices right now. Quite frankly, I don't think the DVD upconversion ALONE is worth the $300 plus premium for the Oppo 93.
> 
> 
> Have you considered getting a used 83?



It looks like OPPO is briefly taking orders for the BDP-80 again (it is back ordered, but there is a delivery date), so if you go to the OPPO site and click on "Buy Now", you can order a brand new BDP-80 for less than 300.


If you're not interested in streaming, just great Bluray, Upconversion and sound from a BD player, this is a good opportunity. (I'm a happy BDP-83 owner, and my parents have a BDP-80).


----------



## Greg / MO

Forgive me for not finding my answer by searching through the threads, but I couldn't find exactly what I was looking for...


I'm looking to buy my first blu-ray player that will fill out my home-theater system I'm almost finished with... I'll be running it in conjunction with an Onkyo TX-NR708.


What I'm looking for is great blu-ray playing ability, good DVD upconversion and if possible access to Netflix and Youtube, maybe through wi-fi.


I'd opt for a used Oppo 83 if it wasn't that I'd like to have access to some streaming content... that's about at the top of my price range at the moment (approx. $400 or so...). I'm seriously considering an LG BD570, but hear its upconversion leaves a lot to be desired.


Somewhere, there's got to be a combination of these in one player that won't break the bank... I have no need for 3D capability, as I'm about to buy the 2011 Panasonic TC-P60S30 as soon as it hits stores in the next month or two.


Any thoughts or suggestions are GREATLY appreciated. I'm agonizing too much over this...


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg / MO* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Forgive me for not finding my answer by searching through the threads, but I couldn't find exactly what I was looking for...
> 
> 
> I'm looking to buy my first blu-ray player that will fill out my home-theater system I'm almost finished with... I'll be running it in conjunction with an Onkyo TX-NR708.
> 
> 
> What I'm looking for is great blu-ray playing ability, good DVD upconversion and if possible access to Netflix and Youtube, maybe through wi-fi.
> 
> 
> I'd opt for a used Oppo 83 if it wasn't that I'd like to have access to some streaming content... that's about at the top of my price range at the moment (approx. $400 or so...). I'm seriously considering an LG BD570, but hear its upconversion leaves a lot to be desired.
> 
> 
> Somewhere, there's got to be a combination of these in one player that won't break the bank... I have no need for 3D capability, as I'm about to buy the 2011 Panasonic TC-P60S30 as soon as it hits stores in the next month or two.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions are GREATLY appreciated. I'm agonizing too much over this...



Your new TV will have your Netflix and YouTube so why not give Oppo a call and get your hands on a BD-80 mentioned above or the used 83 you were looking at?


----------



## CZ Eddie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CZ Eddie* /forum/post/20006399
> 
> 
> Which player is right for me?
> 
> 
> I need sub $150 (new or used), *DLNA*, fast load times and *NO flip down face* on the front.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions!



I'm actually having kind of a hard time just finding a sub $150 player with DLNA and no flip down face.


At least one that isn't Sony, which I dislike.


----------



## Greg / MO

Thanks, Moxie... if the TC-P60S30 truly does have internet connectivity to stream those two sources, it'll make it much easier on me. However, I keep seeing conflicting reports as to whether it does or not.


----------



## flooder658

Hi everyone,


I just realized while cleaning my basement that I have a Sony BDP-S350 player - brand new factory sealed box that was gathering dust.


I usually watch blu-ray movies on my computer using an internal sony drive. I recently build a new PC (high end system for gaming), but it uses a lot of power. I feel kinda silly to turn it on just to watch movies.


I suppose a stand alone player would be good for me and would save me on my electric bill. However, since this is an older model, I am not sure if I should just sell it and get a new one or just open this up and use it.


After reading the owner's thread it seems that a lot of people are having issues with this player not working. And here I was thinking that playing blu-ray discs on a PC was a big PITA (thanks powerDVD







) compared to a standalone player.


So what do you guys recommend. Should I use this player or sell it and get a new one? If so what would you recommend. I just need it to play blu-ray discs, no 3D, netflix etc. Just a basic player that has a good video quality and decent sound outputs/decoding. I am guessing that the new players in the market now have better image quality that this 2 year old Sony?


I don't want to spend a lot of money on a new one, only ~$100-$125. I am in no rush, so can wait for a good deal to come along.


Thanks!


----------



## Greg / MO

Just discovered the Oppo BDP-93... looks like it's got everything I'm looking for, including second-generation Qdeo technology for upscaling. It's close enough in price range that I guess I'll be ordering come this Friday...


Best place to buy this? Oppo direct?


Thanks


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg / MO* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, Moxie... if the TC-P60S30 truly does have internet connectivity to stream those two sources, it'll make it much easier on me. However, I keep seeing conflicting reports as to whether it does or not.



According to Panny's press release Easy IPTV is supposed to have You Tube and Netflix.
http://www2.panasonic.com/webapp/wcs...52011020442061


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg / MO* /forum/post/20018450
> 
> 
> Just discovered the Oppo BDP-93... looks like it's got everything I'm looking for, including second-generation Qdeo technology for upscaling. It's close enough in price range that I guess I'll be ordering come this Friday...
> 
> 
> Best place to buy this? Oppo direct?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Most people buy direct from OPPO. Usually the only benefit a reseller provides is free shipping, no price break. Amazon is a reseller.


If you do buy from a third party be sure to register at OPPO's site. It's good luck.


-Bill


----------



## biliam1982

Hi, I just ordered the Pioneer VSX-1120-K and am looking to pair it w/ a good blu-ray player?


Can someone tell me what Blu-ray players I should consider?


I was primarily thinking Pioneer, but I have heard the newer ones were not as good as previous years. If so, which ones were better?


I see high praise for the OPPO's.


If it helps, I really don't need things like 3D, wireless or some other gimmicks. I would rather have one with better audio/video dac's, connecters and build quality. Faster load time would be nice. Internet connection is cool if it could update the firmware via it, but right now I don't really use netflix or any of that other stuff that requires an ethernet port. Under $500. I'd be willing to buy used if it were a really good player and in good condition.


Thanks!


----------



## pacofortacos

You can get the better/older Pioneers on ebay - new, every now and then. I'd check there if you would like new vs. used.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *biliam1982* /forum/post/20024611
> 
> 
> Hi, I just ordered the Pioneer VSX-1120-K and am looking to pair it w/ a good blu-ray player?
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me what Blu-ray players I should consider?
> 
> 
> I was primarily thinking Pioneer, but I have heard the newer ones were not as good as previous years. If so, which ones were better?
> 
> 
> I see high praise for the OPPO's.
> 
> 
> If it helps, I really don't need things like 3D, wireless or some other gimmicks. I would rather have one with better audio/video dac's, connecters and build quality. Faster load time would be nice. Internet connection is cool if it could update the firmware via it, but right now I don't really use netflix or any of that other stuff that requires an ethernet port. Under $500. I'd be willing to buy used if it were a really good player and in good condition.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



The OPPO BDP-80 ($289) is out of production, but they were taking orders for remaining stock recently. You might check their site or email to see if those are still available, because that is a deal.


It meets your requirements: no 3D or wireless, but fast and has ethernet for firmware updates, etc.


Also ask about refurbished players: discounted price but same 30-day return and 1-year warranty as new. If not the BDP-80 then the BDP-83, which was $499 new.


-Bill


----------



## StarMenace

Is there a really "good" player out there that has wireless, good upconversion for DVDs, onboard memory, Netflix, Pandora, and Hulu Plus that anyone can recommend? Under $300 would be best too.


I currently have a Toshiba BDX2700, which I like, but it lacks Hulu and is a little, ok really, slow loading discs. I don't care for 3D and don't want any other features but if it comes with it that's fine. I'm just having problems finding something that has everything I want with good reviews.


----------



## airtas

is the 100 model just a step above the 85?


I have seen the 85 get good reviews but the 100 not so much


also, any idea why the 85 has 2 usb ports and the 100 only one?


----------



## bs0755

I have gone through the BDP-95 thread twice, and my head is spinning! I am trying to decide between the BDP-95 or the Nuforce BDP-93. I am strictly interested in analog stereo only--evenly divided between music and movies/concert videos. Logically, it would seem to be a no-brainer to get the BDP-95, but then I read the dreaded words --lean/analytical/thin... When I research the Nuforce BDP-93, I like the fact that it is high in 2nd harmonic distortion--However, it is still distortion that is being added to the player--no matter how pleasant it may be...


----------



## BIG ED

*Best BD Video Quality* (using HDMI out)?

Big thanks.


----------



## deuce1973

About to get my first BluRay and am pretty excited. Been doing a lot of reading up on the forums to gather some initial data.


Right now in my budget range ( ~


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIG ED* /forum/post/20038181
> 
> *Best BD Video Quality* (using HDMI out)?
> 
> Big thanks.



Pick any player, the consensus here is that there is little if any difference between Blu-ray video quality.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deuce1973* /forum/post/20040232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much better is BluRay & DVD Upscaling picture/sound quality on the OPPO versus the Sony & Panasonic? Is it worth the cost premium? The reviews almost make it sound like the OPPO is bulletproof (versus some of the lower cost BluRays that have their highs and lows).
> 
> 
> To me, Picture/Sound quality is my #1 priority both with BluRay and DVD upscaling (have a lot of DVDs). I have a great tv and an aperion 5.1 audio setup that I really want to make sing.
> 
> 
> I am looking to buy very soon, so any advice is HUGELY appreciated!



To help ease your decision, as stated above, Blu-ray video quality is pretty much the same for all players. You are going to push digital bits to your AVR so audio quality is a function of your AVR, and not your player.


Now it gets tough regarding the Oppo. For DVD upscaling the Oppo has the best reputation and your set is on the edge of where it may make a difference. I have the Panny and for my viewing the Panny is as good as my Oppo 983 DVD player with the ABT chip. Where the Panny falls down is on the strange cadences and cadence changes found in animation. One owner in the 85 thread actually saw the jaggies on Charlie Browns head. I have only seen jaggies on the Anchor Bay test disc. Also, my set is an old 47" CRT based RPTV not a newer fixed pixel flat panel.


Load times now are more a function of how the BD is authored vs the player. My Oppo DVD player takes longer to load a DVD sometimes than my Panny BD player takes to load a BD - go figure.


Edit:

Another thing to keep in mind regarding the Oppo price is that you will probably keep your new Blu-ray player for as long as you did your DVD player. As the Sony and Panny die, you will probably have to replace them because either they can't be repaired or it is too expensive. Oppo offers a flat rate repair service for their player. It cost me $40 plus freight when the transport died on my 970 and I think my 983 would run around $50-$60. Cheaper than replacing a busted player and you know you've got the best. You might ask if that is the case why didn't I get rid of my 983 and get another Oppo, my 983 is region free, I do have the best player for DVD upscaling and tough cadences, and BD quality is the same across the board. So inexpensive Panny for BD and Oppo for DVD when I need it.


----------



## PJO1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PJO1966* /forum/post/19996235
> 
> 
> Reading the reviews for the Panasonic. It sounds like we have a winner. I just hope my local Costco still has them in stock. They had them a few days ago.



I haven't picked up the BD yet, but now that I have TiVo I see that it has almost all the features I was looking for. The streaming of mkv files from my MacBook Pro is relatively seamless. I logged into my YouTube account easily and was watching videos immediately. I haven't looked into Netflix or Blockbuster, but all the options are there. All I need the BD player for is to play Blu-Ray disks and DVDs.


----------



## dimsumfan

Yes, looking for the best budget Blu-ray player with wifi. Open to suggestions.


But also wondering...if I don't anticipate getting Blu-ray discs, is there even need to get a Blu-ray player? I've got tons of DVDs to watch, and more from local library, and have a DVD player with HDMI. And if I stay with DVD short-term, can I use a media player or something different to pull down videos via wifi?


Thanks!


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dimsumfan* /forum/post/20042469
> 
> 
> But also wondering...if I don't anticipate getting Blu-ray discs, is there even need to get a Blu-ray player?



No


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dimsumfan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, looking for the best budget Blu-ray player with wifi. Open to suggestions.
> 
> 
> But also wondering...if I don't anticipate getting Blu-ray discs, is there even need to get a Blu-ray player? I've got tons of DVDs to watch, and more from local library, and have a DVD player with HDMI. And if I stay with DVD short-term, can I use a media player or something different to pull down videos via wifi?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, a Roku box would pull down videos via wifi.


----------



## BIG ED




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/20040734
> 
> 
> Pick any player, the consensus here is that there is little if any difference between Blu-ray video quality.



Ha, ha!!

BIG thanks!

That's what I thought/hoped I would hear!


----------



## Bsmooth

I've heard the Oppo 80 is available again. Is it worth the $298 or are you better off just going with a cheap Samsung or LG Bluray player?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bsmooth* /forum/post/20049613
> 
> 
> I've heard the Oppo 80 is available again. Is it worth the $298 or are you better off just going with a cheap Samsung or LG Bluray player?



You need to tell us what features are important to you.


-Bill


----------



## Hamerdown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/20049646
> 
> 
> You need to tell us what features are important to you.
> 
> 
> -Bill



If I may jump in...

For me, it's all about good upscalling for my current non-Blu-Ray dvd's.

Feedback?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hamerdown* /forum/post/20049683
> 
> 
> If I may jump in...
> 
> For me, it's all about good upscalling for my current non-Blu-Ray dvd's.
> 
> Feedback?



The only systematic analysis I recall is on Winston's pages. See the DVD column in this table: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=63 . He has detailed results on another page.


-Bill


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hamerdown* /forum/post/20049683
> 
> 
> If I may jump in...
> 
> For me, it's all about good upscalling for my current non-Blu-Ray dvd's.
> 
> Feedback?



If you are using a large projection system and you want the best possible upscaling, you might want to look at something else.


I find the BDP-80 to be more than adequate on a 50" LCD, but really, only subtly better than my PS3 (which is a better upscaler than most people give it credit for).


----------



## jwilock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwilock* /forum/post/20008640
> 
> 
> Over the past week or so I've read dozens of pages of posts in lots of different threads. It's helped me a lot. Now I think I'll ask a very specific question since I've narrowed my list down. Don't want to pay over $200 so I've narrowed my choices down to an open box Samsung 6900 (with full warranty), an open box Panasonc dmp-bd300 (with full warranty), and a new Samsung 6800 from a big box store with a liberal return policy. All three of these would cost me almost the same - around $200. Any specific comparisons between these would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Things like appearance don't matter, or even ease of use since I figure once I learn how to set it up and use it that won't be an issue. What I care about is being to stream content to it. So choice of content and WiFi capabilites (reception and drop out issues) are important. Of course picture quality is important -both blue ray and non blu ray. Sound quality for movies is important. Don't have a new receiver so 7.1 analog out with hi def sound and/or dual HDMI outputs is important. But I also listen to music (have an excellent receiver and speakers) and am interested in knowing how they do in music playback from cds (is Panny's "tube emulation" just hype or does it do what they say it does)?



Waited too long and the Panny BDT-300 is now gone. However, it's been replaced by an open box BDT-350 for the same price - $200. Anyone got an opinion on these three yet (Samsun 6800, 6900 and the Panny)?


----------



## Bsmooth

What do i want in a player? Reliability for one, good upscaling(this is my first Bluray player), good audio(for all my CD collection).

I have poor DSL internet, just enough for my Wii netflix with 480i, so I probably won't get Netflix through my Bluray player good enough for HD.

I think thats about it.


----------



## smudge981

Time to push the button. Moved the old TV and DVD player into the bedroom to make way for my new Samsung UN55C6500 and Yamaha RX-V667. Torn between the Samsung C6500 BR and the Oppo. Outside of pricing, I'm seeing more thumbs-up for the Oppo. The TV is internet-ready so I'm thinking if I do lean toward Oppo, the 80 might be the way to go since there are some left. Thoughts?


----------



## airtas

why do I want internal memory?


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airtas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> why do I want internal memory?



So you don't have to pay extra for external memory.


----------



## Keithj73

I am currently in the market for a BDP. I've been thinking about putting an order in for either the oppo 93 or the dune hd max. I was wondering about the 3d capabilities of each player the specs say the dune HD is reald 3d capable and hdmi 1.3. Where the oppo is standard bluray 3d with hdmi 1.4. There's going to be quite a few passive 3dtvs hitting the market in the next couple of years(so with the dune player you could just use the same 3d glasses you see at the theatre) what do you think about the current 3d glasses are they hard on the eyes? My onkyo amp that I just bought is hdmi 1.4 so I was thinking I would just go with the oppo? Any thoughts?


----------



## sadcaper

I'm looking to finally get into the world of blur ray and have my eye on the Oppo BDP-93. However, it seems a lot of this players high marks come from DVD upconversion.


If that's not a concern for me, is this player overkill? Would I be better off getting a Sony S770 or something for a couple hundred less? Or would I be losing audio and/or HD picture quality? I like the Oppo "idea" but don't wanna pay for it if I don't need it.


Thanks!


----------



## streamerlover

Having owned probably 20, maybe 30 blu ray players I can tell you there are far more similarities in playback than there are differences for BLU RAY usage. Tons and Tons of differences for DVD playback, but you said you were not concerned with that. Yes, the oppo is way overkill. my two cents.


----------



## thebland

But the Blu Ray player on features and reliability (rather than PQ - all the same).


The Oppo is #1 in reliability. It is the player to buy...


----------



## airtas

but why would I need external memory?


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airtas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> but why would I need external memory?



You would only need it if you didn't have internal memory. BTW memory is needed for BD Live and Bonus View.


----------



## mdavej

You need to experience BD live / Bonus View before worrying too much about memory. Once you do, I expect you'll wish you could get those wasted minutes of your life back and decide your money is better spent elsewhere.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20057452
> 
> 
> But the Blu Ray player on features and reliability (rather than PQ - all the same).
> 
> 
> The Oppo is #1 in reliability. It is the player to buy...



What about one of the new Denon 3D players? I want a universal player, and am having difficulty deciding between Oppo 93 and one of the Denons (1611 or 2012). I want to be able to stream Netflix (and possibly other sources), and Oppo seems to be falling short there.


----------



## JOE.G

I have a BD 10 A and A BD 55 Both Panasonic. What is out there now that is Good. I have been Following this stuff in a while any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## colour

I don't need 3d, I mainly want an excellent Bluray player and excellent upconversion. I also don't need wireless streaming. The 100 I can get for $139 and the 85 for $199.


So which one do you guys recommend?


----------



## green horn

Well, I did have the 85k, loved it. Got a new Vt-25 and passed the 85K down to family, I'm currently using the 100 and feel it was a down grade except for 3D experience.


100 vs 85k...85k wins. IMHO


BTW..the 100 was a packaged deal, so I had no choice. If I did have a choice, I would have chosen the 300/350


----------



## colour




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *green horn* /forum/post/20064117
> 
> 
> Well, I did have the 85k, loved it. Got a new Vt-25 and passed the 85K down to family, I'm currently using the 100 and feel it was a down grade except for 3D experience.
> 
> 
> 100 vs 85k...85k wins. IMHO
> 
> 
> BTW..the 100 was a packaged deal, so I had no choice. If I did have a choice, I would have chosen the 300/350



Ya, that's the impression I'm getting the 85 is a better player. Even though I'm not looking for 3D I'm looking at the new 210 which is probably still a lesser player than the 85, but at least I'll have it for 3D since I already have the TV in case I change my mind.


----------



## JJ7

I am in the market for a 3D blu-ray player to drive my JVC RS40 projector. I don't need wifi or analog outs. As I understand it the main remaining difference between players is the quality of the upconversion for DVDs. Since I'm using a projector, DVD upconversion quality will be pretty important. But my AVR (Denon 4311CI) has pretty good video processing capabilities (Anchor Bay) so I feel like a good solution there would be just to pass 480i or 480p to the AVR and have it do the necessary scaling. Are there any players which allow one to select 1080p(/24) for blu-rays but to just send SD for DVDs? I've been leaning towards the new Panasonic BDT-110 as it appears to meet most of my needs at an affordable price.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JJ7* /forum/post/20064555
> 
> 
> Are there any players which allow one to select 1080p(/24) for blu-rays but to just send SD for DVDs?



Look for a "Source Direct" option. That will send both formats at their native resolution.


-Bill


----------



## zilog24

I think I've got my options down to these two players, but if you know something that will fit my criteria better for about the same price (~$150), I'm open to suggestions.


The main thing I'm interested in is seamless, wireless streaming of several file formats (most divx & xvid avi's and assorted mkvs, plus mp3s) from my Windows 7 machine. Obviously the C5500 would need a wireless adapter, which I've included in the price.


Blu-ray playback is somewhat secondary - I've got far fewer movies in blu-ray format than I do on my hard drive.


Internet streaming is not that big a deal, but if I'm going to use it, I'll probably be most interested in Hulu, Amazon VOD, and Youtube.


Also, I see that there has been some discussion as to the best way to serve the files from the pc, especially with the Sony. I've seen Serviio mentioned several places as a good option - any thoughts on that?


Thanks.


----------



## Matt L

Why on earth would you buy a Blu Ray player for streaming? They are second or third rate at best for streaming, they are after all BLU RAY PLAYERS. If streaming is important to you buy a dedicated streamer, they range from $49 to $$$$$ and will do a much better job of streaming. Buy a BD player to play disks. You can buy both for your budget and get better performance than with one unit.


I own the Sony 370 and it is one pos in terms of streaming. I spent too much time and effort to get it to do what it says it can do. It never did function as a media streamer -- I bought a Seagate FAT+ for $49 and it will play ANYTHING I throw at it without an issue.


----------



## nightlight

Which Blu Ray player would work the best with a 4-year old Denon AVR-2807 receiver? It only has HDMI 1.1. I would like to avoid compatibility issues. Also, can I set the player to output regular Dolby Digital 5.1 so that my receiver can do the decoding? My understanding is that it should sound almost as good as the lossless formats and I can still use all the features of my receiver.


----------



## zilog24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Matt L* /forum/post/20065355
> 
> 
> Why on earth would you buy a Blu Ray player for streaming? They are second or third rate at best for streaming, they are after all BLU RAY PLAYERS. If streaming is important to you buy a dedicated streamer, they range from $49 to $$$$$ and will do a much better job of streaming. Buy a BD player to play disks. You can buy both for your budget and get better performance than with one unit.
> 
> 
> I own the Sony 370 and it is one pos in terms of streaming. I spent too much time and effort to get it to do what it says it can do. It never did function as a media streamer -- I bought a Seagate FAT+ for $49 and it will play ANYTHING I throw at it without an issue.



I had been told by a few people who (I thought) knew more about the topic than me that this would be my best option for the price. If getting a separate streamer would be better, that's just fine. Can you (or anyone) recommend one? The FAT+ looks like it's about twice that price now.


----------



## mdavej

Matt is right. Blu-ray players are fine for netflix, amazon, etc. But for file streaming (divx, etc.), blu-ray players stink. Neither of the players you have in mind do it very well. LG is probably one of the better ones. But a dedicated streamer will do it all with no problems. I personally just use an HTPC for videos because it's essentially free. I use my blu-ray player for netflix and pandora.


I saw a WDTV refurb for $50 the other day. I forgot where exactly, maybe amazon. I like to get my blu-ray players off ebay. Every one I've ever gotten was practically mint and at least half price. They are so complicated these days people can't figure out how to set them up and end up selling them for nothing.


----------



## JJ7

It's too bad that it looks like only the more expensive players support "source direct." Are there any entry level players which have discrete commands for selecting the video output mode (480i/480p/1080p)?


----------



## mdavej

Easiest solution would be to connect both component and HDMI. Switch to component for 480 and HDMI for 1080p. Next easiest solution would be to just make a macro on your universal remote to switch resolutions. If you can find an older sony, those had source direct (BDP-300 IIRC). They're going for about $40 on ebay right now.


I have to ask though. If you have an excellent tv or receiver with vastly superior upconversion, shouldn't you pair it with an equally high quality player?


----------



## Justins123

Hello everyone. I'm looking for a bluray player with 7.1 analog out. I'm not concerned about Netflix or other streaming. The player will strictly be used for watching Blurays and DVDs. Something with good upconversion and loading times would be a plus.


I realize the Oppo would be a good pick, but hopefully there's something out there that meets my needs for less money.


Thanks!


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Justins123* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I'm looking for a bluray player with 7.1 analog out. I'm not concerned about Netflix or other streaming. The player will strictly be used for watching Blurays and DVDs. Something with good upconversion and loading times would be a plus.
> 
> 
> I realize the Oppo would be a good pick, but hopefully there's something out there that meets my needs for less money.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Either the Panasonic DMP-BD85K or, if you act fast, the Oppo BDP-80.


----------



## JJ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20067932
> 
> 
> Easiest solution would be to connect both component and HDMI. Switch to component for 480 and HDMI for 1080p. Next easiest solution would be to just make a macro on your universal remote to switch resolutions. If you can find an older sony, those had source direct (BDP-300 IIRC). They're going for about $40 on ebay right now.
> 
> 
> I have to ask though. If you have an excellent tv or receiver with vastly superior upconversion, shouldn't you pair it with an equally high quality player?



I really should have said "entry-level 3D player." My new theater room includes a JVC RS-40 projector and so I want to be able to watch the occasional 3D movie. The conventional wisdom seems to be that there is little or no difference in blu-ray quality between the different players. Given that I've invested in a good AVR (Denon 4311CI) I'd just prefer to make use of its video processing capabilities for DVD upconversion and go with an entry-level 3D blu-ray player. Since "source direct" doesn't look to be available on such players I'd be satisfied with one where a discrete command exists for setting the resolution.


----------



## mdavej

None have discrete commands for specific resolutions. However some have a resolution discrete to cycle through them, so it would only be a few button presses. I know that LG has a resolution discrete, as does insignia. Sony has a Video Mode discrete (it's been a while, so I don't remember exactly what it does). I'm not sure if all those work on 3D models, but odds are very good. I can post all the codes if you tell me what format you want (pronto, EFC, etc.).


----------



## JJ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20068863
> 
> 
> None have discrete commands for specific resolutions. However some have a resolution discrete to cycle through them, so it would only be a few button presses. I know that LG has a resolution discrete, as does insignia. Sony has a Video Mode discrete (it's been a while, so I don't remember exactly what it does). I'm not sure if all those work on 3D models, but odds are very good. I can post all the codes if you tell me what format you want (pronto, EFC, etc.).



I'm moving from a harmony to a URC remote, so I guess CCP or CCF would be appropriate formats. Thanks


----------



## neutrino78x

Is oppo made in China? I know that samsung is made in Mexico, or at least, most of the stuff they sell in North America seems to be made there. I would much prefer Made in Mexico to Made in China.







But I wish Oppo would make them here in Silicon Valley, where they are based, I could use a better job and I'd love to work at an oppo factory.










--Brian


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neutrino78x* /forum/post/20071112
> 
> 
> Is oppo made in China?



Yes.


-Bill


----------



## dbphd

I've been thinking of replacing my older PS3 because it sends only PCM via HDMI through a DVDO Edge to a Cary Cinema 11a. I think both the BDP 93 and the new PS3 can send unprocessed output. Whichever I choose will be used mainly for playing BD and streaming Netflix. I have a Sony XA5400ES for CDs and SACDs. But audio quality is important, because I enjoy opera recorded on BD. Connection will be via HDMI to the Edge from which video is sent via HDMI to a projector, audio via HDMI to the Cinema 11a. I think both the BDP 93 and PS3 are WIFI enabled, so that would eliminate the cable to AirPort Extreme.


Is there any reason to prefer one over the other?


db


----------



## WVPyro

Must haves:


Fast load time

15 sec skip ahead/back

Decent DVD upconversion (52" LCD Sony)


Should haves:


2 HDMI out

Dimming display/No obnoxious front panel lights

Less than $250 price point


Doesn't Need:


Any streaming services


----------



## CaptainZombie

I am looking for a BD player with the following:


Fast load times

NetFlix Streaming

Being able to read various files types like .avi, xvid, etc.

Decent DVD Conversion

Wi-fi


----------



## rgee8888

First, I want to thank everyone that contributes to the AVS forums. I've been long time lurker and have learned a lot. I apologize in advance, but I wasn't sure where I should be posting this - so I posted this in a couple of places. Please move/combine/delete if needed.


Anyway I am finally taking the plunge and buying our 1st HDTV. So I want to make sure I have all the bases covered since it is a big purchase for us. Basically I am looking to buy everything that is needed: the TV, BR player, stand/mount, stereo system, etc. The TV is obviously the most important thing and toughest decision. Luckily I've decided to buy either the Panasonic GT24-46inch from Costco or the GT25-50inch - though I have some concerns after reading a few threads. With that being said, this still seems like the best TV deal for our needs. We will mostly be using it to watch movies and sports. We play Wii games maybe once a month with our kids.


Because my local Costco only had one left, I bought the Panasonic BDT105 - 3D BR player for $129.99 (after the $90 instant rebate) just in case this is the BR player we should have. We also bought the non-rechargeable glasses, which included 2 3D movies for $129.99. We also plan on buying the rechargeable 3d glasses, which includes Avatar 3D for $249.99 - wife loved this movie.


My questions are:


1) Should I return the BDT105 and get one of the 2011 models? I know we have to buy a $100 adaptor to use the wireless feature on this model.


2) Which 2011 BR player model should I buy if the BDT105 is returned? What considerations should I take into account?


3) Is it important to have the TV and BR player made by the same manufacturer?


4) Can Avatar 3D only be played on a Panasonic BR player? I know that Avatar 3D is a Panasonic exclusive.


5) I have a stereo system from the early 1990s when I was in college. The Best Buy person said I can still use it but the sound won't be as good. Any stereo system recommendation? What should I be looking for specifically in a new stereo system?


6) HDMI cables. Are there any differences? What should I be looking for in these?


7) Any other items that I haven't mentioned that I should be taking into consideration?


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgee8888* /forum/post/20075336
> 
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 
> 1) Should I return the BDT105 and get one of the 2011 models? I know we have to buy a $100 adaptor to use the wireless feature on this model.
> 
> 
> 2) Which 2011 BR player model should I buy if the BDT105 is returned? What considerations should I take into account?
> 
> 
> 3) Is it important to have the TV and BR player made by the same manufacturer?
> 
> 
> 4) Can Avatar 3D only be played on a Panasonic BR player? I know that Avatar 3D is a Panasonic exclusive.
> 
> 
> 5) I have a stereo system from the early 1990s when I was in college. The Best Buy person said I can still use it but the sound won't be as good. Any stereo system recommendation? What should I be looking for specifically in a new stereo system?
> 
> 
> 6) HDMI cables. Are there any differences? What should I be looking for in these?
> 
> 
> 7) Any other items that I haven't mentioned that I should be taking into consideration?



2. What is your price range? Are you interested in SACD, DVD-A, or Netflix streaming?

3. No, the brands do not need to match.

4. No, it will play on any 3D player.

5. What is your price range? Do you want 2-channel stereo only, or surround sound?

6. Check out monoprice.com (no need for expensive brands).


----------



## mat_man1

I can get both of these for $99 and was wanting some opinions on which one is the better player. I have an Onkyo surround sound receiver but didn't know if there would be any benefit to pairing them other than having them match. Let me know if anyone has any opinions. Thanks.


Matt


----------



## Crispyclot

Just curious what would be the cheapest Netflix supported name -brand BD player around ....in Canada or Canadian website ?


Thanks


Chris


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nightlight* /forum/post/20066466
> 
> 
> Which Blu Ray player would work the best with a 4-year old Denon AVR-2807 receiver? It only has HDMI 1.1. I would like to avoid compatibility issues. Also, can I set the player to output regular Dolby Digital 5.1 so that my receiver can do the decoding? My understanding is that it should sound almost as good as the lossless formats and I can still use all the features of my receiver.



Your receiver not only has the HDMI connections, but also has 7.1 inputs and pre-outs, so you can use these to get the lossless formats, so long as the BD player you choose can:


1. Decode the lossless formats.

2. 5.1 or 7.1 analog connectors.


I had the same issue as you with an old Sony receiver before I upgraded to a Pioneer, so what I did was to run the analog 7.1 outs from the BD player (Oppo BDP-83) to the 7.1 analog inputs for the receiver. The receiver then processes the signals the way you want.


You don't have to go digital and lose the lossless formats.


----------



## rgee8888




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/20077029
> 
> 
> 2. What is your price range? Are you interested in SACD, DVD-A, or Netflix streaming?



Well I want the most bang for the buck. I paid $129.99 for the BDT105 at Costco. I know that the BDT105 will need another $100 purchase of an adaptor if I want wireless internet. So I guess I would want to spend no more than $250-300. Being a newbie on this whole HDTV purchase, the only thing I recognize is netflix in your comment. I dont know what SACD or DVD-A (assume it's different from a regular DVD). We will be using the TV mostly to watch movies, regular TV, and sports. We have a ton of old DVD movies and will buy BR movies in the future.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/20077029
> 
> 
> 5. What is your price range? Do you want 2-channel stereo only, or surround sound?



Again I want the most bang for the buck. Probably no more than $500. Whatever I buy I just want to make sure its compatible with the GT25/GT24. I'm sure it will be better than the stereo system from the early 1990s that I currently have. I've been recommended by a friend to get a 5.1 system. He mentioned to look for a Klipsch one.


----------



## rebop

I have an Oppo BDP-95 that has a fatal flaw FOR ME at least that Oppo has not been able to duplicate where without a center channel, bass is not properly redirected through the 5.1 analog outputs. So, just in case I return it, I have been looking for an alternative and come up empty handed.


Requirements:


Under $2,000

Excellent PQ

More importantly, excellent high end analog audio out

HDCD decoding as well as SACD and DVD-A

Proper bass management


Strong desires:

Wireless streaming for Netflix, perhaps Blockbuster, others or the ability to turn into wireless


Denon seems to miss too much here. Nuforce might be a possibility, but I have a call into them to see if they have their own bass management or use Oppo's


What else should I consider?


Thanks!


----------



## theteju

Yes I know I am asking the same questions perhaps been asking thousand time. I read those threads and the fact is some of the replies are way out dated. and I am more confuse after reading those threads.


here is my purpose and what am i looking for. I purchased a TV samsung un46c6300 this specific model does not come with internet apps but I am thinking since these days stand alone bd player does the same job for internet apps. I rather saved more than 500 dollor between picking 6400 series and 6300 of samsung. (not to mention all specifications are same except internet apps.)


I am not looking for gaming therefore ps3 is out of question.


I am a student and trying to save as much as I can by solving my purpose.


Hopefully someone will reply.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## rdclark

What do you mean by "internet apps?" Streaming? Which services do you want? There are several, and different brands of player support different services.


My advice if you want streaming is to buy a Roku box.


----------



## Jacob305

I picked up the new panasonic 210. I have had the panasonic 30, 60,65,80, and 85. there were some problems with the 60,65,80,85. it would not do the bdlive properly and would not load up discs or even not play some discs.


I know that many of you are not a fan of bdlive. with blu ray you expect everything to work. I have to say that the panasonic has finally caught up with the opp to a degree in that it more works then it doesnt. the bdlive works, playing the alien in DTS (dvd) with both versions work. loading up disc and trailers working on some universal and dreamwork blurays works. I would have to eject the disc to play bdlive to work(on the older models.). not anymore.

the PQ compared to the oppo. oppo still has the edge. same goes with the dvd upconversion. I am not saying that the upconversion is bad on the panasonic. its good. but not opo. a good start.


the big news is that the netflix is the 3.0 which is the same one as the ps3. it can play the DD+ and it will show up on the receiver. I have the onkyo 270. I got the DD+ to show up on a couple of titles.


I think panasonic finally has a good player that is less expensive then the oppo. but far ahead of the other companies.

I dont have a 3D set so I cannt compare that part of the player. I have heard good things about it.

enjoy.

Jacob


----------



## Crispyclot

Is the PS3 a better blu-ray player than say the Samsung 6900 ? Need something to play Netflix for the wife , and can pick up a 6900 for a good price . Is there any noticeable difference or is the PS3 still the way to go ? Reason i ask is that i want to put the better one in my HT area and the wife can have the other


----------



## Glimmerman911

I am looking for a blu-ray player that is wired network capable of streaming MP3's from my NAS that can be controlled through a nice GUI on an iPhone/iPod/iPad and/or Android devices.


Does this exist yet?


The purpose is to feed my Speakercraft MZC-66 multi-zone receiver MP3's from my NAS via an iPhone/iPod/iPad.


----------



## Squidwalker

Looking at upgrading everything here, TV and getting rid of the DVD player for a BR player etc. I'm just about decided on the TV I want to get, which has the Internet apps streaming stuff on it. So I don't need that in a BR player. What I am wondering though, is if one of the new 3D BR players will play a movie in 3D, if the TV is not 3D? Would I just need glasses to watch those particular movies then? Is something I should consider if that technology is going to be booming here in the next year?


Barding the 3D question all I need is:

No Streaming needed

No Internet needed

Plays all Disc types with good upconversion on DVDs

HDMI outputs

Topping out around the $200 mark


----------



## neutrino78x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdclark* /forum/post/20087122
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "internet apps?" Streaming? Which services do you want? There are several, and different brands of player support different services.



How about HD YouTube??? Do any of the BD players do YouTube in HD??? I know most of them can stream YouTube, but can they do it in HD??? YouTube or Vudu.



> Quote:
> My advice if you want streaming is to buy a Roku box.



So, none of the BD players can stream HD from something other than netflix?










I hesitate to buy two different boxes...if that were the case I would probably just buy a BD player and not concern myself with HD streaming from a set top box...my PC can stream YouTube in HD










--Brian


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Squidwalker* /forum/post/20093316
> 
> 
> What I am wondering though, is if one of the new 3D BR players will play a movie in 3D, if the TV is not 3D?



No.


----------



## Squidwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/20094615
> 
> 
> No.



OK thanks Stew, that makes my decision making process for a BR player easier.










So anyone have suggestions for a good BR player with my listed requirments? Which is pretty small really, no real extra features required. Again, my initial thought was to go with Vizio as I'm planning to get a Vizio TV, but I have read a lot of reviews on the Vizio BR players where people complain about it not playing many of their discs. Both DVD and BR.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Squidwalker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> OK thanks Stew, that makes my decision making process for a BR player easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So anyone have suggestions for a good BR player with my listed requirments? Which is pretty small really, no real extra features required. Again, my initial thought was to go with Vizio as I'm planning to get a Vizio TV, but I have read a lot of reviews on the Vizio BR players where people complain about it not playing many of their discs. Both DVD and BR.



Look at the Panasonic DMP-BD45. No frills, good upscaling of DVD's, and at half your budgeted price.


----------



## Glimmerman911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmerman911* /forum/post/20088277
> 
> 
> I am looking for a blu-ray player that is wired network capable of streaming MP3's from my NAS that can be controlled through a nice GUI on an iPhone/iPod/iPad and/or Android devices.
> 
> 
> Does this exist yet?
> 
> 
> The purpose is to feed my Speakercraft MZC-66 multi-zone receiver MP3's from my NAS via an iPhone/iPod/iPad.




Does a BD player exist that meets my requirements above?


----------



## ru4real




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmerman911* /forum/post/20096775
> 
> 
> Does a BD player exist that meets my requirements above?



Yes, you can probably make it work with a BD player that consists of a HTPC with iTunes and an app or hack for streaming. The Web has the answer.


----------



## Glimmerman911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ru4real* /forum/post/20096861
> 
> 
> Yes, you can probably make it work with a BD player that consists of a HTPC with iTunes and an app or hack for streaming. The Web has the answer.



I'm looking for a stand alone BD player, not a HTPC with software.


Any BD players with iPhone control apps?


----------



## ru4real




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmerman911* /forum/post/20097258
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a stand alone BD player, not a HTPC with software.
> 
> 
> Any BD players with iPhone control apps?



A quick Google search produced the Sony BDP-S370. The player has DLNA, and Sony offers a remote control app for your iPod, iPhone, or Android device.


----------



## davidlem

Hi guys, I'm looking to add Netflix streaming to my main viewing location and have CAT6 already run there. I rarely watch DVDs and have no real interest in Bluray (blasphemy!) at this time. But I don't want to add another piece of equipment to my stack, so I'm looking to replace the DVD player but still retain the ability to playback DVDs now and then. I believe this leaves me looking to buy a Bluray player that has good DVD and Netflix streaming support, ideally under $200. Pipe dream?


----------



## Glimmerman911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ru4real* /forum/post/20097332
> 
> 
> A quick Google search produced the Sony BDP-S370. The player has DLNA, and Sony offers a remote control app for your iPod, iPhone, or Android device.



I don't know a lot about DNLA, and thes sony website doesn't list what file formats and encodings the Sondy BDP-S 370 will play back.


I'm wondering if it would support mkv, h.264, m2ts, etc.?


----------



## Camloopz

Any help would be much appreciated. I've found favorable reviews for both and I've been able to find them for prices within $30 of each other.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmerman911* /forum/post/20097865
> 
> 
> I don't know a lot about DNLA, and thes sony website doesn't list what file formats and encodings the Sondy BDP-S 370 will play back.
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if it would support mkv, h.264, m2ts, etc.?



Lots of discussion about this in the 370 thread here. Short answer is maybe, depending on what DLNA server you use. Generally sony DLNA isn't very good. Greatest success is with a hacked PS3 server, but I don't know the details.


----------



## neutrino78x

ok, let me give you an example of something I would want in a BD player.


I want to be able to view, for example, the following HD YouTube video:

Shuttle Launch in HD from NASA TV 


So, is it possible to view that, in 720p, using a BD player? Or would you have to use a Roku box to see it in HD?


--Brian


----------



## Glimmerman911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20099443
> 
> 
> Lots of discussion about this in the 370 thread here. Short answer is maybe, depending on what DLNA server you use. Generally sony DLNA isn't very good. Greatest success is with a hacked PS3 server, but I don't know the details.



Good to know. Is there a BD Player out there with an iPhone app + good DLNA?


----------



## gamekiller

Looking for a player to replace my Ps3 fatty.. what price range would I need to look at for the same quality? Going to be used with a onkyo 807. I know im in right place for an answer!


----------



## Stickgs

Help! Suffering paralysis thru analysis! Looking for best BR player under $200. Sort of narrowed down to Panasonic DMP-BDT 210 (or 85?) or LG BD570 based on reviews in avs forums. Any and all suggestions/experiences appreciated.


My equip = Pioneer KRP600M

Onkyo TX-NR1007


Don't care about 3D my only real need is wifi ready and best upconvert from standard dvd's. your thoughts?


----------



## Loftboy

I'm looking to upgrade my LG BD390 Blu-ray player - it's a reasonably capable player - but nothing special. I want top PQ - that's a given, but I need excellent sound quality too. One high end purveyor here in the UK suggest the £600 BD83 Oppo player in their £32k system. What other contenders should I consider?


----------



## BillP

The Oppos are definitely popular and top quality (the 93 replaced the 83, and for top audio quality, there is the 95). Also look at the Denon 1611 and 2012. I'm looking at these as well. (Giving us your price range would help.)


----------



## Loftboy

Hi Bill. My price range is around the £1000 mark - (preferably less!) Apart from top PQ, very high quality 5.1 sound is of paramount importance to me. I'm not looking for earth shattering bass or wine glass shattering treble from every soundtrack, no, I'm looking for accuracy, but above all, ultimate inteligibility from dialogue - I want to hear every nuance of emotion from an actor. Oh, and it has to "rock" on concert material (should be a given if it meets the previous criteria). I have a separate stereo source - I don't need top flight CD replay capability - only top surround capability (with separate analogue out - I don't have HDMI on my system controller).


----------



## Kabigon24

Hey Guys,


I'm looking for a cheap-ish Blu-Ray Player and I can't decide which would be the best option.


My Budget:


Preferably $200 or Less


Requirements:


Excellent Picture Quality

Excellent Audio Quality

Netflix Streaming

Pandora Streaming

(Anything else Essential that I am forgetting?)


System that it will be connected to:


Denon AVR-791

Infinity P363's x2

Infinity PC351

Infinity P163's x2



Hopefully that answers all of the questions?


What would be the best option for me in this price range?


The cheaper the better, of course. If I can find what I need for $100 then that's fine with me. $200 is definitely the max though because if I went any higher I would just go ahead and get a PS3. (Which I really have no use for since I don't enjoy gaming on the PS3. I use my Xbox 360 for that.) So, I would rather have a nice BDP for as cheap as possible.


Thanks for the help!


----------



## mdavej

Insignia meets those specs exactly and is also the cheapest at about $100. It also has lots of capabilities the competition doesn't, like playback of most file formats via USB hard drive (mkv, xvid, etc.), and a region-free hack for blu-ray and DVD. I have several, and they all work just as well or better than any sony, toshiba, panasonic or samsung I've ever had. It has the same drive as Oppo and some of the same internals and remote as samsung. It also has a better netflix interface than most.


----------



## Kabigon24

Which specific Insignia model are you referring to, mdave? I'm seeing two on their site. The NS-WBRDVD2 for $129 and the NS-BRDVD4 for $99.


----------



## BillP

Kabigon, I'd go Panasonic 110.


----------



## BigB

Hi,


I'm looking for a player that can handle both Netflix & YouTube Playlists and have narrowed down on Panny DMP-BDT210 or an LG BD-670 as possible options.


How is the DLNA support on either model ? Will I be able to play MKV & AVI files off my network drive in either one ?


Also, which player handles Youtube Playlist better ? My Wife keeps all her favourite YouTube videos in multiple playlists and would like to play the full list in a series.


Thanks for your help


----------



## biliam1982




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/20025147
> 
> 
> The OPPO BDP-80 ($289) is out of production, but they were taking orders for remaining stock recently. You might check their site or email to see if those are still available, because that is a deal.
> 
> 
> It meets your requirements: no 3D or wireless, but fast and has ethernet for firmware updates, etc.
> 
> 
> Also ask about refurbished players: discounted price but same 30-day return and 1-year warranty as new. If not the BDP-80 then the BDP-83, which was $499 new.
> 
> 
> -Bill



What's the real differences in the OPPO's different models?


Same question for the Pioneer's? Which one are the ones to consider and why?


Thx again


And thx to the mods for moving my post into this thread, didn't see the sticky at the top.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *biliam1982* /forum/post/20117144
> 
> 
> What's the real differences in the OPPO's different models?



There are differences topics in the FAQs listed in my signature. OPPO has tables on their web site.


-Bill


----------



## hobbes4444




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20115786
> 
> 
> Insignia meets those specs exactly and is also the cheapest at about $100. It also has lots of capabilities the competition doesn't, like playback of most file formats via USB hard drive (mkv, xvid, etc.), and a region-free hack for blu-ray and DVD. I have several, and they all work just as well or better than any sony, toshiba, panasonic or samsung I've ever had. It has the same drive as Oppo and some of the same internals and remote as samsung. It also has a better netflix interface than most.



Kabigon24 ---- A couple of downsides of the Insignia WBRDVD2 -- it doesn't power the USB drive so you have to use a desktop drive or a thumb drive. It also doesn't like high bitrate mkv files, as I've experienced stuttering on some files over USB and on BD-R (with the same files playing perfectly on an Oppo93 and LG 590). Netflix streaming is pretty good, although to get Netflix search on the player, you have to give up the region-free hack (latest firmware from Jan/Feb enables netflix search and disables the hack). Pandora streaming was a little quirky for me as it kept skipping songs without me prompting it to. But I also don't have a perfect signal for wireless streaming, and I'm on a g network. But otherwise, it's not a bad little player. Fairly quick to load compared to models from a year ago, comparable to today's players, but not as fast as some. PQ is fine on bluray, ok on upconversion.


I was thinking of relgating the Insignia to primarily all region playback and adding a new Panasonic or Sony to my secondary set up. But the Panasonic mkv playback seems somewhat limited (no NTFS hard drives, and DLNA streaming is not a good choice in my situation - not sure how well the 2011 models handle 1080p streaming). The verdict is still out on what the new Sony players support in terms of hard drives via USB, but some users report problems with Netflix. A firmware fix may take care of that issue though. May have to wait until BB gets both the 110 and 480 in stock and then take them both for a test drive. . .


Has anyone found specs on the Panasonic 310? Wondering what improvements, other than 2 HDMI outputs, and included compared to the 210 . . .


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kabigon24* /forum/post/20116214
> 
> 
> Which specific Insignia model are you referring to, mdave? I'm seeing two on their site. The NS-WBRDVD2 for $129 and the NS-BRDVD4 for $99.



Either one. The "W"BR is wireless, the other one is not. That's the only difference. But see hobbes's post above. He makes some very good points I'd forgotten about. I thought the pandora skipping was fixed in these new models, but apparently not. If that's a deal breaker, the slightly more expensive entry level Panasonic is a good next choice (BD65). It adds youtube, amazon, picassa and a few other streaming sites, but has a very basic netflix interface (instant queue only). If you don't care about USB file playback or the region hack, Panny is the better choice as far as overall streaming content goes. Sony has tons more content, but I've read upconversion is sub-par and netflix is flaky. An older sony of mine had below average upconversion as I recall.


----------



## Jacob305

I would recommend the new 2011 models from panasonic. the 110 or 210. you can do netflix (version of the ps3), youtube, amazon, vudu, and other stuff.

I own the 210 model.


Jacob


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/20118302
> 
> 
> I would recommend the new 2011 models from panasonic. the 110 or 210. you can do netflix (version of the ps3), youtube, amazon, vudu, and other stuff.
> 
> I own the 210 model.
> 
> 
> Jacob



Just bought the 110 today myself (don't need the wireless of the 210).


----------



## jphillips63

Hello I'm looking to replace my ps3 (fatty) with a new blue ray player. I just purchased the new samsung un46d8000 which I hope will be here this week. I will be running everything thru my Sony str da 5300es so my question what player is available to do anything both my TV and avr will handle. Budget is 600.00


James


----------



## Kabigon24

Is the only major difference between the 110 and 210 Wireless Connectivity? That's the only thing I noticed in comparing their specs on Panny's website.


I have no need for Wireless since my Modem and Router are next to my television.


How is the video and audio quality on these? The fact that you guys say it is excellent for streaming makes me happy because I do watch a lot of Netflix. I will also enjoy Pandora, as well. I know that it is 3D which is awesome in case I decide to get a new tv anytime soon, but is it better than the comparable alternatives in other ways, also?


I found it for around $125 Shipped. Best option in my price range without Wireless?


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kabigon24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the only major difference between the 110 and 210 Wireless Connectivity? That's the only thing I noticed in comparing their specs on Panny's website.
> 
> 
> I have no need for Wireless since my Modem and Router are next to my television.
> 
> 
> How is the video and audio quality on these? The fact that you guys say it is excellent for streaming makes me happy because I do watch a lot of Netflix. I will also enjoy Pandora, as well. I know that it is 3D which is awesome in case I decide to get a new tv anytime soon, but is it better than the comparable alternatives in other ways, also?
> 
> 
> I found it for around $125 Shipped. Best option in my price range without Wireless?



The audio quality isn't an issue if you are connecting to your Denon with HDMI, you are sending bits so your Denon controls audio quality. Video quality for Blu-ray is pretty much the same for any player, and the Panny's do a very good job upscaling standard definition DVD's. For $125 I'd go for it.


----------



## singleframe

as stated, want a solid player that can handle the above. price doesn't matter, but it has to have *excellent* Wi-Fi streaming capability. i've read some players have slow Netflix playback.


basically sick of plugging in my Macbook Pro to my TV every time I want to watch Netflix IP. also would like if Hulu was an option with the player.


i've put this off for a year now, b/c I figured blu-ray players would become more advanced, but they don't seem to be...or are they??


thanks for any input!


----------



## Kabigon24

Just ordered the Panasonic 110 for $125 Shipped.







Can't wait for it to get here.


If anyone else is interested, you can get it through Amazon and it comes with a FREE Copy of Avatar 3D on Blu-Ray. I believe they sell for like $100 on Ebay so if you want to sell it then you're basically only paying $25 for an incredible Blu-Ray Player.


I did a lot of research on them after you guys recommended it and I honestly can't believe what you get for a little over a hundred bucks. Everyone loved the Panasonic's on the previous models but it seems that they took their players which were already great and fixed the few flaws they had. They gave them a new, attractive GUI, faster load times, and excellent Netflix + Pandora streaming. I'm extremely happy with the purchase if it works as advertised. ^_^


----------



## HeyRadar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *singleframe* /forum/post/20120964
> 
> 
> as stated, want a solid player that can handle the above. price doesn't matter, but it has to have *excellent* Wi-Fi streaming capability. i've read some players have slow Netflix playback.
> 
> 
> basically sick of plugging in my Macbook Pro to my TV every time I want to watch Netflix IP. also would like if Hulu was an option with the player.
> 
> 
> i've put this off for a year now, b/c I figured blu-ray players would become more advanced, but they don't seem to be...or are they??
> 
> 
> thanks for any input!



Get a ROKU XDS


----------



## singleframe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeyRadar* /forum/post/20121776
> 
> 
> Get a ROKU XDS



looks pretty sweet! i'm going to sell my 1st gen Apple TV and get this! but i'll still need a blu-ray player at some point


----------



## Denon_Kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *singleframe* /forum/post/20127027
> 
> 
> looks pretty sweet! i'm going to sell my 1st gen Apple TV and get this! but i'll still need a blu-ray player at some point



also check out the Boxee
http://www.boxee.tv/box


----------



## phairphair

I'm looking for a 3D Blu-ray player with excellent video processing, but don't need the wireless features already provided by my Samsung 8000.


With 3D capability, it seems all players also have wireless. Are there players available will let me put my money toward its video processing capability and not "additional features"?


----------



## ggazoo

Hey all,


First post! I'm looking for a Blu Ray player that's similar to the PS3. I have a PS3 in the living room now, but I'm moving it downstairs - so I'm looking for a new one for the living room.


I have a 40" Samsung TV (not sure of the model number), to which I'll be connecting the player to via HMDi. I don't have a home theater setup, or 3D, so I'm just looking for something basic with excellent picture quality for Blu Rays, and a great upconverter for DVD's. Also, are all players firmwares upgradable? I understand that I might need an adapter for Wi-fi though.


I'm also looking to spend under $200 if possible.


Thanks!


----------



## rdclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phairphair* /forum/post/20127479
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a 3D Blu-ray player with excellent video processing, but don't need the wireless features already provided by my Samsung 8000.
> 
> 
> With 3D capability, it seems all players also have wireless. Are there players available will let me put my money toward its video processing capability and not "additional features"?



That's not how the world works, son.










Seriously, once a feature becomes commonplace, it's cheaper for a manufacturer to leave it in than to take it out. That's why you so frequently see certain features actually present in the circuitry throughout a manufacturer's line, and then simply disabled in the firmware of the cheaper models that don't advertise that feature.


Don't worry about that sort of redundancy; it's unavoidable and doesn't really cost you anything. Just look for the features you do need.


----------



## Denon_Kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phairphair* /forum/post/20127479
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a 3D Blu-ray player with excellent video processing, but don't need the wireless features already provided by my Samsung 8000.
> 
> 
> With 3D capability, it seems all players also have wireless. Are there players available will let me put my money toward its video processing capability and not "additional features"?



what are your video processing requirements?? without knowing your needs its quite impossible to recommend a player, etc.


from the reviews the panny 110 is a good 2d/3d blu-ray player, but since i had some Buy.com points i decided to get the 210 model (DMP-BDT210). i didnt need wifi but the 210 has a couple of features above the 110 model (plays more formats from usb, and a "no-touch sensor" for tray open/close). but if you dont care about the extra 210 features then the 110 is a good value. if you need more video processing then check out the Oppo's.


----------



## phairphair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Denon_Kid* /forum/post/20128469
> 
> 
> what are your video processing requirements?? without knowing your needs its quite impossible to recommend a player, etc.
> 
> 
> from the reviews the panny 110 is a good 2d/3d blu-ray player, but since i had some Buy.com points i decided to get the 210 model (DMP-BDT210). i didnt need wifi but the 210 has a couple of features above the 110 model (plays more formats from usb, and a "no-touch sensor" for tray open/close). but if you dont care about the extra 210 features then the 110 is a good value. if you need more video processing then check out the Oppo's.



Thanks for the recommendations.


I plan to run the audio and video through a Denon AVR-891 to the Samsung PN63C8000. With a 10' viewing distance and the screen size, I think any noise or other artifacts would be noticeable. My needs are for the best picture possible, with audio being less important.


----------



## jphillips63

I'm looking to replace my ps3 with a blu ray player that gives pq and audio quality in line with the oppo bdp 93 without all the added bells and whistles does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Jetson23

First post in this forum, looking for a recommendation on a Blu-Ray player. I have a 46" Sony Bravia. Not sure of the model number, but it's a few years old. I am setting up a Home Theater, and plan to run the Blu-Ray to my Denon AVR-591 to the TV.


I don't care about 3D(would prefer to leave it off if it saves me money)


I would like built in wireless; however, a lot of reviews I read that talk about streaming Netflix or whatever seem to imply that there are buffering issues, and I've also seen mentioned that when streaming you don't get Dolby 5.1 sound. So maybe streaming isn't something I'll want to use at this point?


So that means I would like DLNA so I can play files off of my networked PC, and whatever is required to stream Netflix(AllShare, Bravia Internet video...don't care on that brand, so whatever the brand has).


I plan on keeping my standard DVDs, so it needs to upconvert well.


I would like to keep it under $200, I just need something that gets the job done. One example that I found with everything I want(plus 3D), is the Sony BDP-BX57, but reviews on Amazon mention the Netflix buffering issues. (Was going to post a link, but not sure that's allowed) Anyone have any experience with it, or can recommend something else?


Thanks!!


----------



## BillP

The new Panasonics (110 and 210 fit your budget) seem like great value.


----------



## Stickgs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stickgs* /forum/post/20103371
> 
> 
> Help! Suffering paralysis thru analysis! Looking for best BR player under $200. Sort of narrowed down to Panasonic DMP-BDT 210 (or 85?) or LG BD570 based on reviews in avs forums. Any and all suggestions/experiences appreciated.
> 
> 
> My equip = Pioneer KRP600M
> 
> Onkyo TX-NR1007
> 
> 
> Don't care about 3D my only real need is wifi ready and best upconvert from standard dvd's. your thoughts?



Hello? Why no love? Anyone willing to make a rec in this


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stickgs* /forum/post/20137525
> 
> 
> Hello? Why no love? Anyone willing to make a rec in this


----------



## singleframe

if i buy a player that is not Hulu supported now, but will be later in the year, will i just have to download a firmware update or something to get Hulu working?


the LG BD570 looks pretty sweet, bit isn't Hulu ready now.


thanks!


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stickgs* /forum/post/20137525
> 
> 
> Hello? Why no love? Anyone willing to make a rec in this


----------



## Denon_Kid

i see many posts here asking "which dvd player that has good streaming". imho, for streaming abilities and flexibility buy a roku or boxee box. buy a blu-ray 2d/3d for playing dvd's, etc. i know there is attraction to have 1 box do it all, but if you want flexibility then the roku or boxee give better upgrade flexibilities as your needs/wants change. with the dvd players you are stuck waiting for the maker to release new firmware updates, which may not contain something you want, etc.


----------



## Jacob305

I would recommend the panasonic 110 or the 210 over the 85. unless you need multichannel analogs.


Jacob


----------



## Stickgs

Thanks for the response...much appreciated.


----------



## neutrino78x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Denon_Kid* /forum/post/20140219
> 
> 
> i see many posts here asking "which dvd player that has good streaming". imho, for streaming abilities and flexibility buy a roku or boxee box. buy a blu-ray 2d/3d for playing dvd's, etc. i know there is attraction to have 1 box do it all, but if you want flexibility then the roku or boxee give better upgrade flexibilities as your needs/wants change. with the dvd players you are stuck waiting for the maker to release new firmware updates, which may not contain something you want, etc.



Yeah, based on the discussion I've seen in here, I think you're right on that. It's disappointing, though. You would think, if someone is going to make a blu-ray player, designed to play HD content on an HD display, and they put in software to play YouTube videos, there would be YouTube HD capability. I mean do any of the blu ray box makers also make monolithic streaming boxes? If not, that would seem to be a good reason to have HD capability on all the streaming apps.


Since I'm pretty broke right now, and the only reason I'm looking at getting a consumer electronics device is my tax refund, I will probably get the blu ray player because it has access to to blu-ray discs and HD netflix (if I decide I want netflix), and I guess I'll have to live with low res YouTube videos. It is not as if I watch a lot of HD YouTube...but if there was one I was interested in, ideally I would want to see it.










--Brian


----------



## Houdini3

Found one!


----------



## singleframe

F it! i got a PS3..hope i like it!


----------



## adabro

I'm still confused about the audio side of things...


If I replace an LG BD350C with an OPPO BDP-93 and run it through my Onkyo 807 would it sound that much different? (Assuming I use HDMI)


I understand I would have more format choices, but if I run a good quality MP3 from the LG versus say a FLAC version of the same song on the Oppo can I expect a big difference?


I'm trying to justify an upgrade, but I don't need 3D or streaming and I think the video side would be better on the Oppo, but not hugely...


----------



## bumprunlogan

Can someone recommed a blu ray player.


To go with a Sharp Lc-60e78un lcd

Budget - Under $200.00

Netflix a must

3d not needed

Wi-fi/wi-fi ready - a must


If anyone has an answer to this question. I already have an LG blu ray player but I don't know the model number, I know it's 2 years old. The player upconverts regular dvd's brilliantly but the only problem is dvd-r,dvd/rw. I watch a lot of moves that I record onto Dvd/r & when I encode dvd/r's on my computer the only way the Lg will play them is if I encode them with special software than I don't normally use. This is a pain to use & only works 50% of the time which creates a lot of coasters. I keep a lot of movie files on my 4 hard drives & burn them off when I want to watch something.


I don't know if it's the way Lg designed their blu ray or DRM but I need something that's gonna play Dvd/r encoded movies any way I want them as well as look great playing blu ray.


The second blu ray player will be for my living room but if anyone has any insight on this let me know. Otherwise I'll take a recommendation for a new blu ray & just deal with the dvd/r issue.


Thanks


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adabro* /forum/post/20150173
> 
> 
> I'm still confused about the audio side of things...
> 
> 
> If I replace an LG BD350C with an OPPO BDP-93 and run it through my Onkyo 807 would it sound that much different? (Assuming I use HDMI)
> 
> 
> I understand I would have more format choices, but if I run a good quality MP3 from the LG versus say a FLAC version of the same song on the Oppo can I expect a big difference?
> 
> 
> I'm trying to justify an upgrade, but I don't need 3D or streaming and I think the video side would be better on the Oppo, but not hugely...



You are processing the audio with your Onkyo, so both players will sound the same if using HDMI output. Also, BluRay discs will look similar in quality on most BD players. Where the Oppo will shine more than your LG is for analog audio and upscaling DVDs.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bumprunlogan* /forum/post/20153805
> 
> 
> Can someone recommed a blu ray player.
> 
> 
> To go with a Sharp Lc-60e78un lcd
> 
> Budget - Under $200.00
> 
> Netflix a must
> 
> 3d not needed
> 
> Wi-fi/wi-fi ready - a must



Look into the new Panasonics (210 if you need WiFi, 110 if WiFi ready is enough).


----------



## 80sGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/20154639
> 
> 
> You are processing the audio with your Onkyo, so both players will sound the same if using HDMI output. Also, BluRay discs will look similar in quality on most BD players. Where the Oppo will shine more than your LG is for analog audio and upscaling DVDs.



Sound might be good but what about video processing? The 93 uses a Marvell chip which is pretty hi-end stuff compared to a lot of mid-level receivers, make sure the video processing is turned off on the Onkyo.


----------



## Ed02_BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lwinshwe* /forum/post/19638816
> 
> 
> Pls give me some advice
> 
> i want new blu ray player.i have 3 in mind.
> 
> i wait for oppo dbp93,
> 
> denon dbp 1611 ud,or
> 
> marantz ud 5005
> 
> Thanks you very much.




Hi All !!

This is my first "post" here...


I have the same doubt between *Oppo 93* and *Denon 1611ud*.

Which one is the best one !?


But *my focus is music first* (CD stereo, SACD or DVD-A), after 5.1 sound, video and 3D video...


It will be connected on NAD T747 receiver...


I appreciate any help and let me know your experience...


Thanks


Ed


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ed02_BR* /forum/post/20154845
> 
> 
> I have the same doubt between *Oppo 93* and *Denon 1611ud*.
> 
> Which one is the best one !?
> 
> 
> But *my focus is music first* (CD stereo, SACD or DVD-A), after 5.1 sound, video and 3D video...



If audio is the most important factor for you, consider the Oppo 95 and Denon 2012 instead. I haven't seen any direct head-to-heads between the Denons and Oppos. IMO, both brands are excellent. Look at their features (dual HDMI, for example) on the Denon and Oppo web sites.


----------



## Ed02_BR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/20155042
> 
> 
> If audio is the most important factor for you, consider the Oppo 95 and Denon 2012 instead. I haven't seen any direct head-to-heads between the Denons and Oppos. IMO, both brands are excellent. Look at their features (dual HDMI, for example) on the Denon and Oppo web sites.



Thanks Bill, I did !


First the Oppo 95 and Denon 2012 are over my budget.

And I would like personal opinion because to compare just features it's easy and so simple, I would like to know what you (and each one could compare it) think about this, you know...


----------



## Hummerguyinfl

Need a Blue Ray player to work with a non HDMI TV/Receiver (both are Pioneer Elite) and hopefully output 1080i over component.


We currently use Netflix and would prefer a 5.1 output (optical or digital).


-ETA Wireless capability is not needed...


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hummerguyinfl* /forum/post/20155535
> 
> 
> Need a Blue Ray player to work with a non HDMI TV/Receiver (both are Pioneer Elite) and hopefully output 1080i over component.
> 
> 
> We currently use Netflix and would prefer a 5.1 output (optical or digital).
> 
> 
> -ETA Wireless capability is not needed...



Price range?


-Bill


----------



## Hummerguyinfl

Preferably under $300 but there is some wiggle room if needed.


----------



## adabro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/20154639
> 
> 
> You are processing the audio with your Onkyo, so both players will sound the same if using HDMI output. Also, BluRay discs will look similar in quality on most BD players. Where the Oppo will shine more than your LG is for analog audio and upscaling DVDs.



Thanks BillP (and 80sguy)


----------



## radius118

Looking for a good BD player. This will be my first BD player and there are so many choices it's overwhelming.


The player will be connected through a Pioneer Elite VSX-32 to a Panny TCP50G10


I am not interested in 3D at this time. Also, the VSX-32 has the Marvell Qdeo upscaling processor which I understand is in the upper end of upscalers, which is one of the reasons why I decided on the VSX-32.


However, I have a library of 500+ DVDs that I have backed up to dvd-rw. When I buy my dvds I back them up and then put the original away to prevent damage from children, etc.


I have heard that some BD players have problems playing these discs.


So basically I am looking for a player with:


Excellent BD and DVD video quality. Upscaling is probably not important to me since I will be using the AVR to upscale unless the player has a better upscaler.


Ability to play DVDs burned to dvd-rw flawlessly


Fast BD and DVD load times - I have heard some players are painfully slow.


I don't stream much, but I do subscribe to Netflix, so occasionally it would be nice to do so every once in awhile, along with full screen youtube, etc.


Audio is not important since the AVR will be handling the decoding - so I don't need analog outs, etc, etc.


Budget is somewhat open. I don't mind spending a little to get what I want, but on the other hand I don't want to spend a ton getting stuff I don't need. I thought about going with the PS3 for a bit, but decided it would really be a waste since I am not a gamer. Pinball is my game.










Any suggestions?


Thanks,

Michael


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hummerguyinfl* /forum/post/20156277
> 
> 
> Preferably under $300 but there is some wiggle room if needed.



For 1080i over component you'll need a model in production before 2011; the licensing rules changed. There was a recent thread that lists some models: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1316836 .


The OPPO BDP-93 is $499. You'll have to check the features and prices of the others.


-Bill


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/20157255
> 
> 
> For 1080i over component you'll need a model in production before 2011; the licensing rules changed. There was a recent thread that lists some models: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1316836 .
> 
> 
> The OPPO BDP-93 is $499. You'll have to check the features and prices of the others.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Since the main benefit of Oppo is upconversion, wouldn't it be a waste of money for a feature the OP can't even use? Nobody upconverts over component pre or post 2011.


----------



## Hummerguyinfl

So if I purchase a "Sony S570" or "LG BD570", I'll be able to have 1080i over component? Nothing has changed on those models since Jan 2011?


Also, they're the same price. Which is better?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20157291
> 
> 
> Since the main benefit of Oppo is upconversion, wouldn't it be a waste of money for a feature the OP can't even use? Nobody upconverts over component pre or post 2011.



Well, it has other features, but I wasn't recommending it to him, just giving info on the only player listed in the other thread that I know anything about.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hummerguyinfl* /forum/post/20157314
> 
> 
> So if I purchase a "Sony S570" or "LG BD570", I'll be able to have 1080i over component?



For Blu-ray, yes. Not for DVD.


-Bill


----------



## vanmol

HI--------just want a player that gives me excellent DVD playback. Don't need all the extra frills. I have a 54" panny plasma and an Onkyo tx sr707 receiver. I have considered the Sony bdp570 (poor DVD results) or 580 but can't find any remarks regarding the 580 DVD quality. Any model suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## shesha

Hi, I need a blu ray player for the bedroom. I just bought a 42 inch panny plasma, and I need a player that's reliable, and does not need to many updates.


----------



## KKTVRO

I have been looking at the Samsung BlueRay players. They

have a feature called "Allshare" which I believe will let me connect

my PC through my router to the BlueRay and stream from my PC

to BlueRay watching the output of my BlueRay on my 1080p TV.


This is what I want but have read the Samsung BlueRay is very slow

reacting to commands. Starting with power up to inserting and waiting

for the movie to play. I am not sure if this is the case with all

Samsungs.


Other than Samsung are there any other players that will let me stream

my movies/videos I have on my PC to the BlueRay Player?


I also wanted to know if I can stream to my BlueRay would I be able to

have a friends pc at a different location stream to the BlueRay?

Lets say a family member has a video he wants me to see. Would I be

able to have the person connect to the BlueRay letting me watch

his video? Sort of like a Netflix but from a private source?


Thanks

Ken


----------



## mdavej

The generic term for Allshare is DLNA. Sony, LG and others have DLNA. AFAIK, you can only stream DLNA content from your local network, not across the internet.


----------



## DaMeloOne

Still debating on which sony to get the s570 or the s580. I mostly plan to use it to stream video files to the living room from my pc in my room and then play bluray probably use the 360 for netflix. Mostly be streamin .mkv files which would be the better option?


----------



## WRXpilot

Like everyone else in here, looking for some recommendations on a BR player.

It'll be connected via HDMI to a 2D-only 42" 1080p Panny plasma TV.


Needs:

-Excellent (2D) BR PQ

-Excellent DVD upscaling (I currently have an Oppo 980H, so that's my standard)

-Digital coax out for surround, DD & DTS decoding

-Able to play DVD+R/DL backups

-Price: under $200


I get streaming through my Xbox, so that's not a deciding factor for me, nor is wireless connectivity.


My biggest concerns are DVD upscaling ability, and connectivity with my non-HDMI surround receiver.


I've read good things about the Panasonic entry-level players like the BD45 and 110, but I'd like some reassurance that they'll meet my needs, or suggestions for alternatives if they don't.


Thanks.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRXpilot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Like everyone else in here, looking for some recommendations on a BR player.
> 
> It'll be connected via HDMI to a 2D-only 42" 1080p Panny plasma TV.
> 
> 
> Needs:
> 
> -Excellent (2D) BR PQ
> 
> -Excellent DVD upscaling (I currently have an Oppo 980H, so that's my standard)
> 
> -Digital coax out for surround, DD & DTS decoding
> 
> -Able to play DVD+R/DL backups
> 
> -Price: under $200
> 
> 
> I get streaming through my Xbox, so that's not a deciding factor for me, nor is wireless connectivity.
> 
> 
> My biggest concerns are DVD upscaling ability, and connectivity with my non-HDMI surround receiver.
> 
> 
> I've read good things about the Panasonic entry-level players like the BD45 and 110, but I'd like some reassurance that they'll meet my needs, or suggestions for alternatives if they don't.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The BD45 and 110 do not have coax out, only optical. Step up a model for better DVD upscaling and a coax toslink connector - the BD85. Not sure which 2011 models have a coax toslink connector. The only place the Panny's get tripped up is with odd cadences found mostly in animation. But the Mediatek in your 980 also had difficulty with that. I still have the Oppo 983 in my rack but only use it now for SACD, region free discs, and anime. Otherwise my Panny BD85 plays all my DVD's. I don't have any DL DVD-R's but don'remember any complaints about the 85 not playing them.


----------



## Granzon

Hi


In your guys opinion which one of these 3 BR player would be the best in terms of quality?


Samsung BD-D7000

Samsung BD-D7500

Panasonic DMP-BDT310


----------



## tjcavins

My parents have a new Samsung UN40C6300SF television and want to get a BD player.


They do not have an AV system and will never have one. The BD player will hook up directly to the TV via HDMI.


They are not AV buffs and do not need a high end player.


Does anyone have any recommendations for a decent low end BD player that would do well with regular DVDs as well?


Thanks


----------



## Granzon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tjcavins* /forum/post/20166662
> 
> 
> My parents have a new Samsung UN40C6300SF television and want to get a BD player.
> 
> 
> They do not have an AV system and will never have one. The BD player will hook up directly to the TV via HDMI.
> 
> 
> They are not AV buffs and do not need a high end player.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for a decent low end BD player that would do well with regular DVDs as well?
> 
> 
> Thanks



2011 Panasonic DMP-BDT210. They cost about $180.00 at amazon.com, which is pretty decent. Plus you get free 3D Avatar Blu-Ray DVD which you can sell on ebay for $100-$200.


----------



## BillP

tjcavins, if they can use wired internet, then the Panny 110. If they need wireless, then the 210.


----------



## radius118




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *radius118* /forum/post/20156739
> 
> 
> Looking for a good BD player. This will be my first BD player and there are so many choices it's overwhelming.
> 
> 
> The player will be connected through a Pioneer Elite VSX-32 to a Panny TCP50G10
> 
> 
> I am not interested in 3D at this time. Also, the VSX-32 has the Marvell Qdeo upscaling processor which I understand is in the upper end of upscalers, which is one of the reasons why I decided on the VSX-32.
> 
> 
> However, I have a library of 500+ DVDs that I have backed up to dvd-rw. When I buy my dvds I back them up and then put the original away to prevent damage from children, etc.
> 
> 
> I have heard that some BD players have problems playing these discs.
> 
> 
> So basically I am looking for a player with:
> 
> 
> Excellent BD and DVD video quality. Upscaling is probably not important to me since I will be using the AVR to upscale unless the player has a better upscaler.
> 
> 
> Ability to play DVDs burned to dvd-rw flawlessly
> 
> 
> Fast BD and DVD load times - I have heard some players are painfully slow.
> 
> 
> I don't stream much, but I do subscribe to Netflix, so occasionally it would be nice to do so every once in awhile, along with full screen youtube, etc.
> 
> 
> Audio is not important since the AVR will be handling the decoding - so I don't need analog outs, etc, etc.
> 
> 
> Budget is somewhat open. I don't mind spending a little to get what I want, but on the other hand I don't want to spend a ton getting stuff I don't need. I thought about going with the PS3 for a bit, but decided it would really be a waste since I am not a gamer. Pinball is my game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Michael



Anyone?


Thanks,

Michael


----------



## Granzon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *radius118* /forum/post/20167733
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Michael



Maybe one of these 4?


Samsung BD-D7000

Samsung BD-D7500

Panasonic DMP-BDT310

OPPO BDP-93


I am also in the market for a good BR player. In the end I pre-ordered Panasonic DMP-BDT310 due to the features and free Avatar 3D BR, which worth $100-$200 on ebay.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Granzon* /forum/post/20167911
> 
> 
> In the end I pre-ordered Panasonic DMP-BDT310 due to the features and free Avatar 3D BR, which worth $100-$200 on ebay.



Excellent choice. But people should know that the 110, 210, and 310 all come with the Avatar 3D disc, and all have the same PQ/AQ (they differ mainly in features, such as WiFi in the 210 and 310, and dual HDMI outs in the 310).


----------



## Stephen Ilbery

Just getting my home theater done in the basement and I'm trying to decide whether to pick up another PS3 or to go with one of the new players out there with all the new features. I'm using a Pioneer Elite VSX-32 AVR and a JVC RS-15 projector on a 106" viewable 16.9 screen. I have a PS3 which I bought for bluray playing mainly because in 2006 they were cheaper than the stand alone players and they had good reviews for their quality. I was thinking I'd just pick up another for the HT but now I'm wondering if I'd be missing out on some features that I might want. Anyone gone down a similar road and care to share their opinions on which way would be best and why...or drawbacks of one way over the other?


Thanks for any input!


----------



## Granzon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Ilbery* /forum/post/20168975
> 
> 
> Just getting my home theater done in the basement and I'm trying to decide whether to pick up another PS3 or to go with one of the new players out there with all the new features. I'm using a Pioneer Elite VSX-32 AVR and a JVC RS-15 projector on a 106" viewable 16.9 screen. I have a PS3 which I bought for bluray playing mainly because in 2006 they were cheaper than the stand alone players and they had good reviews for their quality. I was thinking I'd just pick up another for the HT but now I'm wondering if I'd be missing out on some features that I might want. Anyone gone down a similar road and care to share their opinions on which way would be best and why...or drawbacks of one way over the other?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input!



If you're just using it for blu-ray, go for the Panasonic 2011 blu-ray player. If you buy any 2011 panasonic, you get Avatar 3D BR, which you can sell on ebay for like $100-$200.

I already ordered the Panasonic 2011 BDT-310 from amazon because I heard many good things about it. It's suppose to be better than PS3 for watching BR. It also got more online features. I have PS3, and playing BR movies seems to be tad slow. The Panasonic, from what I heard, is super fast in terms of loading time.


----------



## gbeenie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *12asqw* /forum/post/19964154
> 
> 
> Hello, I am looking to buy a blu-ray player and I am currently looking a a few models:
> 
> 
> Sony BDP-S270
> 
> 
> LG BD550
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking at these specific models cause they currently seem to be around my price range, the first 2 are $94 each at walmart and the Insignia is $99. I know there are/were some better deals on some newer sony models but unfortunately I missed out on the TRU deal and I don't have a fry's nearby.
> 
> 
> Can anyone say what one is the more well rounded player?
> 
> 
> The BDP-S270 doesn't have many reviews but seems very similar to the other sony models.
> 
> 
> The LG looks like a good player but I am concerned about the many reviews about discs skipping?
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.



First off, if you haven't selected your player yet, the BD550 is currently $79.99 at the fry's website.


Also, I myself am looking at these two models. Until the sale I mentioned above, it was pretty much a slam-dunk for the Sony, based on the reviews I've seen. But the recent price-drop on the LG gives me pause. Anyone have any insight to offer on this?


----------



## gbeenie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffw_00* /forum/post/19977008
> 
> 
> 
> Won't the Xbox play BR Discs?
> 
> /j



Nnnnnnnnope. People were hoping Microsoft would wise up and make the current iteration of the 360 with a BR drive, but:


A) they're still stewing about having backed the loser in the HD-DVD/Blu-Ray format war (get over it, guys! Even Toshiba is making Blu-Ray players now);


and, probably more importantly,


B) having Blu-Ray means paying money to rival Sony.


So, don't look for it to happen anytime soon. And, given the very strong possibility that Blu-Ray is going to be the _last_ physical format, I don't imagine there's much urgency on their end.


----------



## yippykiyaa

Want to create a small HT with new componets. Have decided on the following:


1) Samsung PN64D7 or 8000 TV

2) Onkyo TX-NR5008 Reciever


Would like the D7000 TV because of price (price difference can pay for BR Player) but want "Skype". My question is this: What BR player has the Skype feature, 2 HDMI outs, and would be compatable with the Samsung TV as I understand that Panasonic BR's have a handshake problem with Samsung TV's. Have not kepted up with the new 2011 BR line up from Mfg'ers.


Any suggestions??


----------



## BillP

Price range? The Panny 310 has all that (I am not aware of a problem with Panny players and Sammy displays).


----------



## airtas

whats a blu-ray player that can do divx, mp4, and dnla?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airtas* /forum/post/20178301
> 
> 
> whats a blu-ray player that can do divx, mp4, and dnla?



OPPO BDP-93 and -95. (Isn't this common now? OPPO is the only one I know for sure).


-Bill


----------



## airtas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/20178372
> 
> 
> OPPO BDP-93 and -95. (Isn't this common now? OPPO is the only one I know for sure).
> 
> 
> -Bill





samsung and lg don't?


----------



## frankhj

Obsolete LG BD-390 does divx, mp4, and dnla. I would assume the newer LG models do also. Confirm in the 500 & 600 series threads.


----------



## Denon_Kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Granzon* /forum/post/20167911
> 
> 
> Maybe one of these 4?
> 
> 
> Samsung BD-D7000
> 
> Samsung BD-D7500
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BDT310
> 
> OPPO BDP-93
> 
> 
> I am also in the market for a good BR player. In the end I pre-ordered Panasonic DMP-BDT310 due to the features and free Avatar 3D BR, which worth $100-$200 on ebay.



what is a panny dmp-bdt310? i cannot find that on the panny website...? is 310 a old model?


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Denon_Kid* /forum/post/20179686
> 
> 
> what is a panny dmp-bdt310? i cannot find that on the panny website...? is 310 a old model?



It's the newest model and hasn't been released yet (~ May). IIRC, it's like the 210, but has dual HDMI outputs.

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMP-.../dp/B004LNOSQO


----------



## yippykiyaa

Many posts on the Samsung TV forum state handshake problems with Panasonic blu-ray players.. It may be that the new 310 would work fine but wanted to know if there were any others like the Panasonic, i.e's, 2 HDMI's & skype. Also don't know if Panasonic Skype would work with Sammy's TV.


----------



## jchusky77

Hi,


Im looking at buying a new blu-ray player for my home theater. I have an Epson 8700 for my PJ and a Pioneer 1120 for my AVR.


Since I have that...does it really matter what the Blu-Ray player puts out?? Wont my AVR just code everything it needs? An HDMI goes into my AVR and then out....there is no connection between BR and PJ.


So, when Im looking for a new blu-ray, does the types of Audio it codes matter?? Not really sure about that.


Thanks!


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yippykiyaa* /forum/post/20180833
> 
> 
> Many posts on the Samsung TV forum state handshake problems with Panasonic blu-ray players.. It may be that the new 310 would work fine but wanted to know if there were any others like the Panasonic, i.e's, 2 HDMI's & skype. Also don't know if Panasonic Skype would work with Sammy's TV.



Take a look at the Sammy thread to see if any of the 2011 Pannys have the problem (110, 210, or 310). If not, give it a try (you can always return it if there's a problem).


----------



## 80sGuy

HDMI handshake problems are generally a problem in itself, they are not the fault of DVD/Blu-Ray player manufacturers. Aside from less cabling and 'probably' the only choice that offered the highest resolution of 1080p (I heard Component cables can achieve this too, but can't verify it) the format sucked, they caused more headaches than convenience.


----------



## mdbrown

Hi all...


My current system is:


Panasonic TC-P50X1 (50" 720p Plasma) TV

Panasonic DMP-BD85 Blu-Ray Player

Onkyo TX-SR607 Receiver

Klipsch HD 500 Speaker System

Velodyne CHT-8 2nd Sub


Viewing distance is approx. 7 feet. Room is only about 10x20.


Upgrading the Receiver to a Pioneer Elite VSX-30, upgrading the speakers to Def Tech ProCinema 600. Undecided on whether or not to continue using the Velodyne. Now, while I am bothering to upgrade, considering what I am moving to and the fact that 3D means nothing to me and I am very happy with the TV... is there any tangible benefit to upgrading the Blu-ray player and if so... to what??


Thanks,

Mike B.


----------



## JazzGuyy

You'll get a sharper, clearer picture and somewhat better color. Well worth the upgrade, IMO.


----------



## mdbrown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JazzGuyy* /forum/post/20184415
> 
> 
> You'll get a sharper, clearer picture and somewhat better color. Well worth the upgrade, IMO.



Well worth the upgrade to what? The BD85 is approx. 8 months old. Have not kept up with the market since I bought it but it was among the best of the second tier when I did. What is out there in the $150 market that would be a good upgrade??


----------



## mdavej

I just upgraded from one $150 panny to another for the the following tangible benefits:


- Free Avatar 3D disc I can sell on ebay for ~$100

- Divx and DLNA


The picture quality and audio quality will be the same as my old player. I upgrade about every 6 months to get the latest features. This will be my 5th player in a little over 2 years.


----------



## FusionRx

Here is my dilemma.


Blu-ray player is next upgrade on the list for me.


Have 5.2 setup with Sony AVR (non-Blu-ray audio capable, heck it aint even HDMI capable!).

That part is OK. Pleased with the sound I get right now, and don't have the budget to go bigger on that part.


The video part recently got an upgrade with a Panny ae2000u. Projects a 10ft pic (long side not diagonally) onto the wall, excellent detail, great picture.

Currently feed it 1080P signal from DirectTV HD DVR, and 1080p upscaled Video from Oppo HD81 DVD player via a link to through Oppo HM-31 splitter.


I'd like to go Oppo BD-93, but the pricetag is too high.


Whats comparable at a more reasonable price? ~$250ish?

Parents recently got into the HD world and bought the whole kit at a shop and got a Sammy Blu-ray player...


----------



## yippykiyaa

Quote:

Originally Posted by *80sGuy* 
HDMI handshake problems are generally a problem in itself, they are not the fault of DVD/Blu-Ray player manufacturers. Aside from less cabling and 'probably' the only choice that offered the highest resolution of 1080p (I heard Component cables can achieve this too, but can't verify it) the format sucked, they caused more headaches than convenience.
This is true, but most newer BR's are dropping everything but HDMI. So, if one wants a newer unit they are stuck. Some BR's just connect HDMI better than others.


----------



## pubdefender

As far as I can tell the only difference between the 310 and the 210 is the dual hdmi outputs. Could I just get the 210 and use a splitter to run the video to the TV and the audio to the receiver? Any minimum necessary specs on the splitter?


----------



## airtas

Do the newer panasonics do divx


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FusionRx* /forum/post/20186833
> 
> 
> I'd like to go Oppo BD-93, but the pricetag is too high.
> 
> Whats comparable at a more reasonable price? ~$250ish?



The Denon 1611 is the most comparable for a universal player, but is still $400 (vs. $500 for the Oppo). If you don't need a universal player for SACD/DVD-A, then check out the Panasonic players (110, 210, or 310; all 3 have similar PQ and AQ, but different features, including wired internet only in the 110, WiFi in the 210 and 310, and dual HDMI outs in the 310).


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airtas* /forum/post/20188395
> 
> 
> Do the newer panasonics do blu ray



The newest Panny BluRay players are the 110, 210, and 310. The S38, S48, and S68 are upscaling DVD players (they don't do BluRay).


----------



## FusionRx

I've also seen very strong support for the PS3 as an excellent Blu-ray player.


How does it stack up against the Oppo? Against the Panny's?


----------



## aeroshep1

I'm having a heck of a time sifting through all of these threads, and I need some recommendations on a blue ray player that includes the following: wi-fi, coaxial digital audio out, netflix, Pandora, YouTube, and Picasa. I also want something with decent menu speed, I had a vizio vbr220, and the apps took forever to load, particularly netflix. Oh and something under $200. The new pannys would fit the bill, but they don't appear to have coaxial digital out. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FusionRx* /forum/post/20190403
> 
> 
> I've also seen very strong support for the PS3 as an excellent Blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> How does it stack up against the Oppo? Against the Panny's?



IMO, the others have surpassed it for upscaling DVDs (for BluRay, most players will give very similar PQ).


----------



## Denon_Kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aeroshep1* /forum/post/20190583
> 
> 
> I'm having a heck of a time sifting through all of these threads, and I need some recommendations on a blue ray player that includes the following: wi-fi, coaxial digital audio out, netflix, Pandora, YouTube, and Picasa. I also want something with decent menu speed, I had a vizio vbr220, and the apps took forever to load, particularly netflix. Oh and something under $200. The new pannys would fit the bill, but they don't appear to have coaxial digital out. Thanks in advance!



coax digi out? why do you need that? you might get a panny player and then some sort of mux to convert panny out to coax, etc.


----------



## airtas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/20189246
> 
> 
> The newest Panny BluRay players are the 110, 210, and 310. The S38, S48, and S68 are upscaling DVD players (they don't do BluRay).




I am sorry I meant to type do the new panasonics do divx


----------



## Boltos

I recently purched the Sony BDP-BX57 DVD/Blu-Ray player. This is apparently a re-badged BDP-S570. I cannot get it to "See" movies on the hard drive of my PC. It will see the folders and then come back and tell me "There are no playable files". I have searched for a remedy and not found any solution.


I have searched AVS Forums and found nothing on this model, which is hard to believe. I believe I am going to return it, it does not do as promised.


So, I am just looking for a recommendation for a Blu-Ray player uner $200 that will stream Internet content (NetFlix etc) AND locate movies, JPG images, and sound files on my networked PC.


----------



## blacklion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Boltos* /forum/post/20193272
> 
> 
> I recently purched the Sony BDP-BX57 DVD/Blu-Ray player. This is apparently a re-badged BDP-S570. I have searched AVS Forums and found nothing on this model, which is hard to believe.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1230246


----------



## PJO1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aeroshep1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm having a heck of a time sifting through all of these threads, and I need some recommendations on a blue ray player that includes the following: wi-fi, coaxial digital audio out, netflix, Pandora, YouTube, and Picasa. I also want something with decent menu speed, I had a vizio vbr220, and the apps took forever to load, particularly netflix. Oh and something under $200. The new pannys would fit the bill, but they don't appear to have coaxial digital out. Thanks in advance!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Denon_Kid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> coax digi out? why do you need that? you might get a panny player and then some sort of mux to convert panny out to coax, etc.



I can't speak for aeroshep but my receiver only has two optical audio inputs and one coaxial. I haven't added a Blu-Ray to my system yet because I had no place to plug the audio. My solution is to get a new plasma that has HDMI inputs so I can get rid of all my audio cables. Of course it would be cheaper to just get a new receiver, but where's the fun in that?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airtas* /forum/post/20193224
> 
> 
> I am sorry I meant to type do the new panasonics do divx



Some do some don't. The 100 does. The 110 doesn't, the Canadian 210 does, and whether the 310 does or not is unknown, but it is likely the same as the 210. It's on page 6 of each manual. If you can find the 310 manual, you'll have your answer.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aeroshep1* /forum/post/20190583
> 
> 
> I'm having a heck of a time sifting through all of these threads, and I need some recommendations on a blue ray player that includes the following: wi-fi, coaxial digital audio out, netflix, Pandora, YouTube, and Picasa. I also want something with decent menu speed, I had a vizio vbr220, and the apps took forever to load, particularly netflix. Oh and something under $200. The new pannys would fit the bill, but they don't appear to have coaxial digital out. Thanks in advance!


 HERE are some options for you.


----------



## tjf1

I'm thinking about a new player. It will feed a Pioneer 151 plasma. I currently have a Pioneer 51 player and have been really happy with it's picture quality and DVD upscaling, but it is starting to have problems playing some dvd's. I have no receiver at this time. 3D is not important. Streaming capability is a plus. Picture Quality and upscaling capability are paramount. The ability to receive remote commands via the 151's IR repeater is a big plus also. I'm thinking about an Oppo 93, but the price is a little high. Is it that much better, or are there other unit's that provide 99% of it at 50% of the cost?


----------



## keyser

So I´m staying in the US for 2 weeks and want to buy a player to take home with me to Europe. Looking for a player that has fast navigation, 3D, and good quality processing for DVD.

The Oppo 93 would be ideal, only thing is it's fartoo expensive for me. I don't need all the features it has, double HDMI, network streaming, 7.1 outputs, SACD etc.


Any recommendations? Any of the 2011 Panasonics or Samsungs likely to be able to be modded for multi region?


Has anyone tried out the hand sensor on the Panasonics.. wondering if it's a nice little feature to have or something that doesn't work that well in practice.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tjf1* /forum/post/20194551
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about a new player. It will feed a Pioneer 151 plasma. I currently have a Pioneer 51 player and have been really happy with it's picture quality and DVD upscaling, but it is starting to have problems playing some dvd's. I have no receiver at this time. 3D is not important. Streaming capability is a plus. Picture Quality and upscaling capability are paramount. The ability to receive remote commands via the 151's IR repeater is a big plus also. I'm thinking about an Oppo 93, but the price is a little high. Is it that much better, or are there other unit's that provide 99% of it at 50% of the cost?



I just replaced my 51FD with a Panasonic 110 (if you need WiFi rather than wired internet, then you'd need the 210). PQ for BluRay is as good on the Panny as the 51FD (haven't tried upscaling DVD yet), and the player is faster, streams, and has better error correction (so far). The main advantage of the Oppo is analog out for audio. Otherwise, IMO the Panny is a better value (at 25% of the cost of the Oppo, with BluRay PQ just as good and better streaming), unless you need a universal player for SACD/DVD-A.


----------



## aeroshep1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Denon_Kid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> coax digi out? why do you need that? you might get a panny player and then some sort of mux to convert panny out to coax, etc.



The main reason is because of my audio receiver. Although it has optical, I am using the same line in (except analog) for my Wii. This works because it recognizes whether there is a digital or analog connection and properly switches. However, when switched to optical, it stays optical, and won't automatically switch back to analog. I could manually switch it, but it is too complicated for my wife.


----------



## xoch1

I have my mind made up between these two players. I dont need wi fi and I dont have a 3d tv so I am leaning more towards the DMPBD75 obviously since its cheaper. My question is in regards to how each one compares in video quality of watching blue ray discs and also with netflix. Do they have the same netflix interface and options. Its my understanding that panasonic has updated the netflix interface so you can search stuff and not just be stuck watching your instant que. Do they have the same interface? And how bout netflix streaming reliability between them both? Ive read conflicting reviews for the DMPBDT110 and i cant find hardly any netflix reviews for DMPBD75. Can anyone help me? Thanks.


----------



## SFC

Hi All:


I was just about to update my BD player to one of the Sony models when I found the fine print saying that HD mpg files (and mkv files in general) will not play over DLNA. ARE there other brands that can play HD mpg and mkv files via DLNA???


Thanks in advance : )


----------



## wmcclain

Quote:

Originally Posted by *SFC* 
Hi All:


I was just about to update my BD player to one of the Sony models when I found the fine print saying that HD mpg files (and mkv files in general) will not play over DLNA. ARE there other brands that can play HD mpg and mkv files via DLNA???


Thanks in advance : )
OPPO, and I presume others.


We really need a media file and DLNA product matrix. I'm not volunteering.


-Bill


----------



## airtas

why would I want to pay over $200 on a blu ray player instead of using a ps3?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airtas* /forum/post/20203880
> 
> 
> why would I want to pay over $200 on a blu ray player instead of using a ps3?



If it had features you wanted that the PS3 didn't, then you might want to.


-Bill


----------



## -RONIN-

Is it true that if all I'm interested in is blu ray picture quality play back then I'll have a hard time seeing much of a difference between most models?

I am looking for a blu ray player for BD playback only. Internet streaming as well as DVD play back is of no interest.


I can get a Sony BDP-S360 NiB on clearance from a local retailer for under $70 and am wondering if that would be a good buy?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *-RONIN-* /forum/post/20204883
> 
> 
> Is it true that if all I'm interested in is blu ray picture quality play back then I'll have a hard time seeing much of a difference between most models?



Yes, that is the general forum consensus.


Always use a calibration disc for best results. That can make more of a difference than switching gear.


-Bill


----------



## -RONIN-




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/20204893
> 
> 
> Yes, that is the general forum consensus.
> 
> 
> Always use a calibration disc for best results. That can make more of a difference than switching gear.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thanks,

I do use HD basics and have been happy with the results.


----------



## WuVT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xoch1* /forum/post/20199050
> 
> 
> I have my mind made up between these two players. I dont need wi fi and I dont have a 3d tv so I am leaning more towards the DMPBD75 obviously since its cheaper. My question is in regards to how each one compares in video quality of watching blue ray discs and also with netflix. Do they have the same netflix interface and options. Its my understanding that panasonic has updated the netflix interface so you can search stuff and not just be stuck watching your instant que. Do they have the same interface? And how bout netflix streaming reliability between them both? Ive read conflicting reviews for the DMPBDT110 and i cant find hardly any netflix reviews for DMPBD75. Can anyone help me? Thanks.



One thing to keep in mind, while the BD75 (~$100) is cheaper than the BDT110 (~$135), the BDT110 includes the free Avatar 3D Blu-ray mail in offer and the BD75 does not. The Avatar 3D Blu-ray is actually selling for around $100 on ebay, so I'm considering going with the BDT110, selling Avatar (I don't have a 3d tv), and thus reducing my true cost of the BDT110 purchase to about $35-$45... Requires a bit of work but may be worth it.


----------



## mdavej

I was thinking the same thing but was afraid by the time I get my disc in 2 months the panasonic exclusive may be over and the price of the disc would drop like a rock.


----------



## 60PK550 buy?

I have to choose between the two. Wireless is not mandatory but a nice to have. I like the Coax digital out on the 580 but I'm not sure if one produces better video quality. Thanks!


----------



## bommai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/20204893
> 
> 
> Yes, that is the general forum consensus.
> 
> 
> Always use a calibration disc for best results. That can make more of a difference than switching gear.
> 
> 
> -Bill



I am not sure about that. I was happy with the PS3 for the past 4 years. Recently got the Panasonic BDT-300 and am experiencing improvements in both audio and video. I only watch Blurays.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bommai* /forum/post/20207708
> 
> 
> I am not sure about that. I was happy with the PS3 for the past 4 years. Recently got the Panasonic BDT-300 and am experiencing improvements in both audio and video. I only watch Blurays.



Well, I did say "general forum consensus", not "universally unanimous opinion".


Make sure you have calibrated the display for each input before making comparison judgments.


-Bill


----------



## bommai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I did say "general forum consensus", not "universally unanimous opinion".
> 
> 
> Make sure you have calibrated the display for each input before making comparison judgments.
> 
> 
> -Bill



I have 1080p projector calibrated and I am using the same hdmi input on the projector.


----------



## singleframe

just an fyi -- liking my new PS3!


----------



## -RONIN-

Would a 3D capable player have better PQ play back for 2D material then a non-3D player? What I'm thinking is a 3D player might have a more powerful processor to handle the 3D content which would lead to better PQ on 2D disks. Is that close or am I in left field?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *-RONIN-* /forum/post/20209980
> 
> 
> Would a 3D capable player have better PQ play back for 2D material then a non-3D player? What I'm thinking is a 3D player might have a more powerful processor to handle the 3D content which would lead to better PQ on 2D disks. Is that close or am I in left field?



No, there's no reason to think so. BR does not require much processing to get the image out. Just decoding and chroma upsampling and all players do that already. More power won't make it better.


-Bill


----------



## -RONIN-




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/20210091
> 
> 
> No, there's no reason to think so. BR does not require much processing to get the image out. Just decoding and chroma upsampling and all players do that already. More power won't make it better.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Bill, Thanks for replying.


----------



## Nyy13lal24dal9

What is the best BDP out not based on price based only on features and performance I'm pretty sure it a pioneer one right?


----------



## cobra1832

Hi, I hope this question is appropriate...but...I am looking for the best blu ray player below $1k for quality playback. picture quality and sound quality are most important to me. My home theater will most likely use the JVC DLA-RS40 projector along with a Marantz AV7005 preamp. The actual amps are still in debate. The Denon DBP 2012 has been suggested but I can't seem to find much on it. Is there really that much of a difference between a $400 player and $900 player these days?


Thanks!

Mike


----------



## BillP

IMO the best are the Denon you mention and the Oppo 95. The main difference between these higher end players and a $400 one is analog audio (which you say is important to you). If you want a lower priced player, look at the Oppo 93 and the Denon 1611.


----------



## SFC

Hi all:


Just picked up a Sony BDP-BX57 at Costco (last one) and am exploring what it can play. So far it's doing pretty well, but when I try to play files from a USB drive, it does not see any files. Since it did play files on a flashdrive, I'm guessing that it can't see folders (most of my drives are organized into folders). Is that true for other BD players as well (can't access folders on USB drives)??


sfc


----------



## mdavej

No. Players that can read files from USB drives can usually see folders. But there are format, folder count and folder depth limitations that are usually spelled out in the manual. I'm not sure if the sony can read NTFS or not, but many can only read FAT32 and require USB hard drives to be externally powered.


----------



## SFC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20218866
> 
> 
> No. Players that can read files from USB drives can usually see folders. But there are format, folder count and folder depth limitations that are usually spelled out in the manual. I'm not sure if the sony can read NTFS or not, but many can only read FAT32 and require USB hard drives to be externally powered.



Thanks mdavej!


You are correct - just tested and Fat32 drives work fine but NTSF drives do not (even with newest firmware). That's a problem for me, all my video storage drives are NTSF : (


I'll check with Sony on whether they intend to fix this, but I'd also like to know other's experiences - which players CAN work with NTSF drives???


----------



## 850otd

For underr $200, what is the best BP option for streaming wireless video (Netflix, etc)?


----------



## Denon_Kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *850otd* /forum/post/20219924
> 
> 
> For underr $200, what is the best BP option for streaming wireless video (Netflix, etc)?



careful, thats a loaded question. some players can only grab whats in your NF instant queue, while others let you browse and pick what you want to see.


i use my lg 55lx9500 for netflix and my panny 210 for blu-ray and 3D. i have another blu-ray (sony) in MB and that one has different streaming clients so i have a mix of stuff througout the house. but imho, a roku or boxee box is a better choice for streaming media.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SFC* /forum/post/20219857
> 
> 
> Thanks mdavej!
> 
> 
> You are correct - just tested and Fat32 drives work fine but NTSF drives do not (even with newest firmware). That's a problem for me, all my video storage drives are NTSF : (
> 
> 
> I'll check with Sony on whether they intend to fix this, but I'd also like to know other's experiences - which players CAN work with NTSF drives???



As I recall LG was among the first to support NTFS, although I don't know which of the current models do.


The OPPO BDP-93 and -95 do.


-Bill


----------



## merlot

Hi all - recently bought my first Blu-ray, a Samsung BD-D5500. This will go through my HK 247 receiver. Since the receiver does not decode lossless audio formats I figured I'd buy a player with on-board decoding and feed the 247 the PCM signal. The problem is I don't think the BD-D5500 does DTS-HD. The advertising is a bit misleading and I thought it did. But looking in the owner's manual, it will only output 5.1 PCM for DTS-HD vs 7.1 PCM for Dolby TrueHD. This leads me to believe it only has a regular DTS decoder. Now given that many Blu-ray discs are mastered in DTS-HD, I'm thinking of returning it for a Panny DMPBDT210.


My question is, will I notice a difference given I'm running a 5.1 setup? Will regular DTS be a big step down from DTS-HD?


Thanks!


----------



## bommai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *merlot* /forum/post/20220567
> 
> 
> Hi all - recently bought my first Blu-ray, a Samsung BD-D5500. This will go through my HK 247 receiver. Since the receiver does not decode lossless audio formats I figured I'd buy a player with on-board decoding and feed the 247 the PCM signal. The problem is I don't think the BD-D5500 does DTS-HD. The advertising is a bit misleading and I thought it did. But looking in the owner's manual, it will only output 5.1 PCM for DTS-HD vs 7.1 PCM for Dolby TrueHD. This leads me to believe it only has a regular DTS decoder. Now given that many Blu-ray discs are mastered in DTS-HD, I'm thinking of returning it for a Panny DMPBDT210.
> 
> 
> My question is, will I notice a difference given I'm running a 5.1 setup? Will regular DTS be a big step down from DTS-HD?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I would say a 210 is a good choice for you. But the difference between DTS and DTS HD Ma is not whether it is 5.1 or 7.1, but whether it is DTS or DTS-HD Ma. Most DTS-HD-Ma movies are only 5.1 channel right now.


----------



## JevNavigator

i need some suggestion.


currently using jvc xv bp1 to play BD and mkv files (i have made this to be dvd region free). i am looking for a replacement BD player that can also play mkv, wmv and region free. it will be great if it has a coax And optical out to connect to my receiver directly (rather than routing the sound via hdmi to dvdo edge then receiver). i see sammy bdc6500 can play all those mentioned files but it is not easily made region free (if not impossible) to play my various regions dvd collections.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JevNavigator* /forum/post/20221344
> 
> 
> i need some suggestion.
> 
> 
> currently using jvc xv bp1 to play BD and mkv files (i have made this to be dvd region free). i am looking for a replacement BD player that can also play mkv, wmv and region free. it will be great if it has a coax And optical out to connect to my receiver directly (rather than routing the sound via hdmi to dvdo edge then receiver). i see sammy bdc6500 can play all those mentioned files but it is not easily made region free (if not impossible) to play my various regions dvd collections.



Insignia can do all that except the coax. But you can get an optical/coax converter for about $12. Check out the Insignia threads for the region hack.


----------



## ncdaddy

Is there a Blu-Ray player that stacks up close to the Panasonic DMP-BD30K and is priced under $250.00. Also, I notice that most of the good Blu-ray players referenced on this site are pretty expensive considering that Costco and Sam's Club has a number of Blu-Ray players under $200.00; am I to presume that all the players sold by these price clubs are no good? Also, isn't it a good thing to get a device that has WiFi or Ethernet since it would be needed to stream movies from Netflix? Could someone address these questions, my DVD player finally crapped out and I need a decent Blu-ray player like yesterday. I have an Onkyo receiver that I am tryingto upgrade as well because my existing one does not have any HDMI ports. Thanks folks!


----------



## ROSSINFLORIDA

who here has a blu ray player that gets netflix? or has a device that is not

ps3, xbox 360 that gets netflix? i just started my netflix membership up again

and my blu ray player does not have netflix in it so i need to either get a new

blu ray player or device so i can stream netflix. im wondering what blu ray

players you all have or devices that stream netflix and how good they work???


thanks for your advice/help on this


----------



## cowger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RONIN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it true that if all I'm interested in is blu ray picture quality play back then I'll have a hard time seeing much of a difference between most models?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/20204893
> 
> 
> Yes, that is the general forum consensus.
> 
> 
> Always use a calibration disc for best results. That can make more of a difference than switching gear.
> 
> 
> -Bill
Click to expand...


What about load times? I currently have an Onkyo that takes ~45 seconds to load a BRD, which seems ridiculously long to me. Is there any advantage to having a player take this long, or is it just a waste of my time, and a sub-$100 player will serve me just as well (and probably faster)?


Bryan


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cowger* /forum/post/20226248
> 
> 
> What about load times?



Faster is better. Up to a point; after a while shaving fractions of a second off doesn't matter.


The player can't completely control this. Discs with java can take inordinately long times to load, depending on the programming. BD-Live can make it worse, which is why many people recommend turning it off.



> Quote:
> I currently have an Onkyo that takes ~45 seconds to load a BRD, which seems ridiculously long to me. Is there any advantage to having a player take this long,



Advantage to long loading time? I can't imagine any, unless you need extra time in the kitchen getting the snacks ready.



> Quote:
> or is it just a waste of my time



,


I would say so.



> Quote:
> and a sub-$100 player will serve me just as well (and probably faster)?



If it otherwise meets your needs, sure.


-Bill


----------



## airtas

I want a blu-ray that does DNLA, DIVX, and mp4


I was thinking of the lg bd670 but why not just do a ps3 at the $250 price tag?



isn't the ps3 a better blu-ray player?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airtas* /forum/post/20226623
> 
> 
> I want a blu-ray that does DNLA, DIVX, and mp4
> 
> 
> I was thinking of the lg bd670 but why not just do a ps3 at the $250 price tag?
> 
> 
> 
> isn't the ps3 a better blu-ray player?



Better in what way?


-Bill


----------



## airtas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/20226739
> 
> 
> Better in what way?
> 
> 
> -Bill



picture quality and playable formats?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airtas* /forum/post/20226830
> 
> 
> picture quality and playable formats?



The general forum consensus is that all BR players have roughly similar image quality from BR native sources. PS3 included.


I'm not sure about "playable formats". You mean media file support? We need a matrix showing what players play what types.


For disc types, I don't think the PS3 supports DVD-A or 50hz content; not important unless you need those things.


-Bill


----------



## airtas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/20226874
> 
> 
> The general forum consensus is that all BR players have roughly similar image quality from BR native sources. PS3 included.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about "playable formats". You mean media file support? We need a matrix showing what players play what types.
> 
> 
> For disc types, I don't think the PS3 supports DVD-A or 50hz content; not important unless you need those things.
> 
> 
> -Bill



well a ps3 sells for $300 and you get a gaming system as well (have an xbox so I do not need it)


and I was looking at the LG bd670 because it plays divx, mp4 and does DNLA but that is $250, why so pricey?


----------



## pdxireland

Hello,


Very new here!

As the title says I'm looking for a wireless streaming fanless Blu Ray player.

Also needs a coax. digital out if possible but just an optical is acceptable.

Anybody know of any current models any brand....better yet do you own it & what do you think.

Hackable so I can play UK DVDs would be very important also!

Budget around $300

HELP me if you can !

thanks,

fmg


----------



## Buckeye911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSINFLORIDA* /forum/post/20226052
> 
> 
> who here has a blu ray player that gets netflix? or has a device that is not
> 
> ps3, xbox 360 that gets netflix? i just started my netflix membership up again
> 
> and my blu ray player does not have netflix in it so i need to either get a new
> 
> blu ray player or device so i can stream netflix. im wondering what blu ray
> 
> players you all have or devices that stream netflix and how good they work???
> 
> 
> thanks for your advice/help on this



A Roku box is probably your cheapest option, it streams a ton of stuff. I use it and my PS3 for streaming.
http://www.roku.com/


----------



## bommai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Buckeye911* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> A Roku box is probably your cheapest option, it streams a ton of stuff. I use it and my PS3 for streaming.
> http://www.roku.com/



An appletv for $99 is also an option. I love it.


----------



## mdavej

$30-$40 used/refurb Insignia works fine for me and plays blu-ray, DVD, xvid, mkv, avi and mp3.


----------



## manitoba128

Hello,


I am searching for a blu-ray player, that is...


1. Durable and well built.

2. Made in Canada or made in the USA.


Im not too concernd about cost or how many flashing lights and gizmos it has as long as it plays blu-ray disks as best as possible.


I was hoping someone may beable to give me some pointers.


thank You.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncdaddy* /forum/post/20223762
> 
> 
> Is there a Blu-Ray player that stacks up close to the Panasonic DMP-BD30K and is priced under $250.00. Also, I notice that most of the good Blu-ray players referenced on this site are pretty expensive considering that Costco and Sam's Club has a number of Blu-Ray players under $200.00; am I to presume that all the players sold by these price clubs are no good? Also, isn't it a good thing to get a device that has WiFi or Ethernet since it would be needed to stream movies from Netflix? Could someone address these questions, my DVD player finally crapped out and I need a decent Blu-ray player like yesterday. I have an Onkyo receiver that I am tryingto upgrade as well because my existing one does not have any HDMI ports. Thanks folks!



Check out the new Panasonic players (110 ad 210). Excellent PQ and Netflix streaming (110 has wired ethernet, 210 with WiFi).


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSINFLORIDA* /forum/post/20226052
> 
> 
> who here has a blu ray player that gets netflix? or has a device that is not
> 
> ps3, xbox 360 that gets netflix? i just started my netflix membership up again
> 
> and my blu ray player does not have netflix in it so i need to either get a new
> 
> blu ray player or device so i can stream netflix. im wondering what blu ray
> 
> players you all have or devices that stream netflix and how good they work???



same answer as above (Panny)


----------



## b curry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manitoba128* /forum/post/20233113
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I am searching for a blu-ray player, that is...
> 
> 
> 1. Durable and well built.
> 
> 2. Made in Canada or made in the USA.
> 
> 
> Im not too concernd about cost or how many flashing lights and gizmos it has as long as it plays blu-ray disks as best as possible.
> 
> 
> I was hoping someone may beable to give me some pointers.
> 
> 
> thank You.



I expect you'll be searching for a long time.


I know of no Blu-ray player that is made in the US, Canada, or in North America.


There are a few that use a Chinese made Oppo BDP-83 as the basis for a unit modified in the US; Lexicon, Ayre, Theta.


----------



## RCSea

So I'm way behind the curve on Blu Ray. But I really need to get a player at this point, my old DVD player died recently and now is as good a time as any to move forward. The problem I have is that neither my TV or receiver has HDMI, it's all component. I understand new models no longer support HD over component output. So I was wondering if people could recommend a few models that can do this, even if I have to buy a used one off ebay or amazon marketplace, although I would prefer to buy it new in the box.


Mostly this will be for bluray disc playback, some DVD (and possibly dvd-r/+r etc) playback, and some audio CD playback.


I don't need wireless as I have a wireless repeater and ethernet hub behind the TV already so I can just use the ethernet connection.


Netflix would be nice, but not a dealbreaker. Same for BD Live or other services.


My receiver has analog 7.1 audio inputs as well as coax and optical, but won't do anything but DTS and DD5.1


Thanks


----------



## audiofan1

I use the Oppo bdp95 with fantastic results over component and it has Netflix and is a first rate audio player and in addition it can decode all the new audio formats via 7.1 analog outs! check it out here in AVS


----------



## wmcclain

Quote:

Originally Posted by *RCSea* 
So I'm way behind the curve on Blu Ray. But I really need to get a player at this point, my old DVD player died recently and now is as good a time as any to move forward. The problem I have is that neither my TV or receiver has HDMI, it's all component. I understand new models no longer support HD over component output. So I was wondering if people could recommend a few models that can do this, even if I have to buy a used one off ebay or amazon marketplace, although I would prefer to buy it new in the box.


Mostly this will be for bluray disc playback, some DVD (and possibly dvd-r/+r etc) playback, and some audio CD playback.


I don't need wireless as I have a wireless repeater and ethernet hub behind the TV already so I can just use the ethernet connection.


Netflix would be nice, but not a dealbreaker. Same for BD Live or other services.


My receiver has analog 7.1 audio inputs as well as coax and optical, but won't do anything but DTS and DD5.1


Thanks
We had a recent discussion on component players here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1316836 


The OPPO BDP-93 meets your needs but is $499. The -95 is an audiophile player for $999.


Since you are willing to buy used you should also look at the OPPO BDP-83 and BDP-80. No Netflix on those.


-Bill


----------



## RCSea

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wmcclain* 
The OPPO BDP-93 meets your needs but is $499. The -95 is an audiophile player for $999.


Since you are willing to buy used you should also look at the OPPO BDP-83 and BDP-80. No Netflix on those.


-Bill
Thanks for the quick reply.


Are you sure about the BDP-93 outputting 1080i over component? I had looked at this model on Amazon prior to posting and one of the reviewers claimed the component output only did 480. Perhaps he was playing a regular DVD and didn't know it won't upconvert those over component or something. Anyways that is the only 'must' feature for me so I want to be 100% sure before clicking 'Add to cart'.


Also I wouldnt mind a less expensive alternative, although I do tend to not mind spending that much for a quality component as I don't like to upgrade my stuff often (I honestly think any stereo/video component ought to be good for a minimum of 10 years). Also is the region-free version of this player (at $799) otherwise identical?


----------



## wmcclain

Quote:

Originally Posted by *RCSea* 
Thanks for the quick reply.


Are you sure about the BDP-93 outputting 1080i over component?
Positive. The Setup Menu has a selection for Primary Output; perhaps he didn't set that to Component.


Another issue: BR discs may start employing the Image Constraint Token which will limit hidef video over component. All players have to obey that.

Quote:

Also is the region-free version of this player (at $799) otherwise identical?
Yes. A third-party hardware mod has been applied. A lot of people buy the kit and do it themselves. The advantage is that you have an OPPO warranty. Technically applying the mod yourself also voids the warranty, but OPPO has said they have never refused warranty service for that reason.


-Bill


----------



## RCSea

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wmcclain* 
Another issue: BR discs may start employing the Image Constraint Token which will limit hidef video over component. All players have to obey that.

-Bill
There are many converter boxes on the market for that scenario, I believe. If BR starts using that on all new discs I will need a converter box regardless of the player I buy unless I want to buy a new TV. I have a Pioneer Elite 610 which still works and looks as well as the day I bought it 10 years ago, but is gonna be a huge pain in the butt to get rid of when the time comes as it's 300lbs and about as big as a small elephant.


You know, now that I just wrote that, I wonder if I just shouldn't look for a player with HDMI and buy a converter box. Hmm.


----------



## isyoox

I received the Samsung BD-D5500 player as a freebie with my TV. Should I keep it over the Sony 570 (which I have no complaints about) or just sell it NIB? The Sony loads discs pretty quickly, and it has wifi (even though I have it hard wired). I don't think there is much info about the new Samsung players' performance out there yet, is there?


----------



## hanklr

Hi I am a new member with a question regarding what blu-ray component would be a good fit with my system.

For music: B&W Nautilus 803 speakers powered and controlled by Aragon 8008bb amp and Audibile Illusions mod 3a pre-amp.

For movies: above components plus Sound Dynamics 300TI as center speaker powered and controlled by Marantz 6100 mono block amp and Aragon 18k markII pre-amp and Velodyne self powered sub.

I will be replacing a Marantz DV-12S1 dvd player. I have read about the OPPO bdp-95. Any recommendations will be appreciated.

Thanks,

Henry Rancourt


----------



## fredthe

I'm probably banging my head against a wall, but I figure I'd give this a try...

*Are there any currently manufactured Blu-ray Players that when connected directly to a TV via HDMI 1.3 will pay attention to the lip sync delay info from the TV and insert the appropriate delay in the players audio (analog/optical/coax) output?*


My problem is that I've got a perfectly good 5.1 sound system, but it doesn't support HDMI. I've finally upgraded my TV from SD to HD (Sony XBR-46HX909), and now I need a Blu-ray player. The problem is the TV has some video processing delay (due to it's backlight management,) so I need something that will delay the audio appropriately.


I could turn off the backlight management, but then I'd loose the high contrast ratio










I could also go analog (matrix) out of the player and run it through the TV, which will insert the delay for me... but then I'd have to do component video and will be limited in video quality










So, does anyone make such a player? Or am I forced to get a new AVR along with the player?


----------



## pacofortacos

isyoox - the samsung player will read NTFS drives IF you have a need for that, the Sony will not - so if you plan on having any media on an external usb drive and watching it, that ability in nice.



fredthe - many AVR's have the ability to do that, are you sure yours doesn't? I think there are a few bluray players that can do it, the Pioneer BDP 320 can do it and I'm sure there are others.


----------



## fredthe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pacofortacos* /forum/post/20239553
> 
> 
> fredthe - many AVR's have the ability to do that, are you sure yours doesn't? I think there are a few bluray players that can do it, the Pioneer BDP 320 can do it and I'm sure there are others.



I'm sure... my AVR is old enough (from CRT days) that it doesn't know what lip-sync is.


The Pioneer BDP-320 *DID* do it... but the current version doesn't. It seems like many players used to have this feature, but now all the manufacturers assume that you've got an HDMI-capable AVR that will do it for them.


----------



## hanklr

Its a done deal. I bought a oppo 95. I missed watching movies for the last week. Hope I made a good choice. The Marantz has been outstanding for 10 years, but time marches on.


----------



## PJO1966

Is there a place online where I can download the manual for the Panasonic 210? Their support site is down at the moment.


----------



## pacofortacos

fredthe


Panasonic DMP-BD85K can also do it, and it was/is on sale at Sears for $139 or something like that.


----------



## Samsdad

I have an older Mitsubishi HDTV that supports 1080i Digital broadcast. I want to upgrade my DVD player but have been told that Blu-Ray players don't output 1080i on component video do to HDCP...What's the latest...I saw previous threads dating to 2008 but short of searching farther...thought someone could help.


----------



## CrimsonEyes

I'm in the market for a new Bluray Player AND a media player that can play all sorts of video files. So I figure my best bet would be to find a player that does both. Can anyone suggest a player that I can hook and external HDD to that reliably plays mkv files?


Previously I found THIS LG player but it seems to be discontinued and I'm not super sure about mkv support on their newer models.


Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samsdad* /forum/post/20244027
> 
> 
> I have an older Mitsubishi HDTV that supports 1080i Digital broadcast. I want to upgrade my DVD player but have been told that Blu-Ray players don't output 1080i on component video do to HDCP...What's the latest...I saw previous threads dating to 2008 but short of searching farther...thought someone could help.



We just had a thread on that: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1316836 


-Bill


----------



## ronaldkwok

For those still looking for an entry level BD player, I have posted a comaprision of some models in my BD Player Blog here. Hope this is of some help.


----------



## Akuma1970

Quick question:


Looking for a 3D blu ray player with 2D to 3D conversion,wifi built in,and possible in playing as much as file extensions as possible and this is a question i don't quite know how to ask in English,cause English isn't my main language.


You know when you download a dvd rip,you have 3 sudbfolders in the mainmap,and some of the files are VTS files?Or Vob files?Is there a blu ray player on the market that can play those files stored on a USB stick?I mean playing "on the fly",without converting those VTS or Vob files to something else?^


And why when i play those files on my TV i need to play those files seperately?When you play those files on a pc you double click on VTS_01_0 the complete movie is watchable(as in not in seperate parts) on computer.WHy not on my usb stick,that's in my tv?


I hope you people understand what i'm trying to say lol and manyt thanks in advance










Oh yes







on't recommend me an Oppo player.They are way to expensive over here in my homecountry or even in the Netherlands.When you convert the price to $ i need to pay 834$ for a oppo 93


----------



## Glad1us




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Akuma1970* /forum/post/20258841
> 
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> 
> Looking for a 3D blu ray player with 2D to 3D conversion,wifi built in,and possible in playing as much as file extensions as possible and this is a question i don't quite know how to ask in English,cause English isn't my main language.
> 
> 
> You know when you download a dvd rip,you have 3 sudbfolders in the mainmap,and some of the files are VTS files?Or Vob files?Is there a blu ray player on the market that can play those files stored on a USB stick?I mean playing "on the fly",without converting those VTS or Vob files to something else?^
> 
> 
> And why when i play those files on my TV i need to play those files seperately?When you play those files on a pc you double click on VTS_01_0 the complete movie is watchable(as in not in seperate parts) on computer.WHy not on my usb stick,that's in my tv?
> 
> 
> I hope you people understand what i'm trying to say lol and manyt thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on't recommend me an Oppo player.They are way to expensive over here in my homecountry or even in the Netherlands.When you convert the price to $ i need to pay 834$ for a oppo 93



I was thinking of importing the oppo 93 too, but the price was to high for me, so I was happy when I found oppo-bluray.co.uk. The oppo is region B, but it's cheaper. Ofc I bought it, I still own 2 oppo dvd players and I'm very happy with them.

I also have the Sony S570 which is pretty good. No complaints, I just wish, it wasn't region locked. Check the Sony S570, but I never tried the VTS or Vob files.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Akuma1970* /forum/post/20258841
> 
> 
> 
> You know when you download a dvd rip,you have 3 sudbfolders in the mainmap,and some of the files are VTS files?Or Vob files?Is there a blu ray player on the market that can play those files stored on a USB stick?I mean playing "on the fly",without converting those VTS or Vob files to something else?^
> 
> 
> And why when i play those files on my TV i need to play those files seperately?When you play those files on a pc you double click on VTS_01_0 the complete movie is watchable(as in not in seperate parts) on computer.WHy not on my usb stick,that's in my tv?



You might have better luck converting your DVD video files to more widely supported file formats. Google for "handbrake" and "mkvmerge" and see if they will meet your needs.


-Bill


----------



## CrimsonEyes

Um...my thread got moved into this thread...Anyone know of a good BD player that reliably plays mkv's on an external HD?


----------



## wmcclain

Quote:

Originally Posted by *CrimsonEyes* 
Um...my thread got moved into this thread...Anyone know of a good BD player that reliably plays mkv's on an external HD?
Price range?


-Bill


----------



## Hammmerhead

Looking at an Oppo 93. Does anyone know of something that is a 3D, BD and SACD capable player that is close to the Oppo, but less than $500?


----------



## Akuma1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glad1us* /forum/post/20258998
> 
> 
> I was thinking of importing the oppo 93 too, but the price was to high for me, so I was happy when I found oppo-bluray.co.uk. The oppo is region B, but it's cheaper. Ofc I bought it, I still own 2 oppo dvd players and I'm very happy with them.
> 
> I also have the Sony S570 which is pretty good. No complaints, I just wish, it wasn't region locked. Check the Sony S570, but I never tried the VTS or Vob files.



Found that co.uk site too.If i would convert the british pound to euros it would be 575 euros for the 93.Still way too much(around 810$...)and besides,i think it does not do the "2d to 3d converting thingie"...


----------



## Hammmerhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Akuma1970* /forum/post/20260589
> 
> 
> Found that co.uk site too.If i would convert the british pound to euros it would be 575 euros for the 93.Still way too much(around 810$...)and besides,i think it does not do the "2d to 3d converting thingie"...



I think the Oppo 93 is $499 direct from their U.S. site....please correct me if I am missing something.


----------



## Akuma1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hammmerhead* /forum/post/20261176
> 
> 
> I think the Oppo 93 is $499 direct from their U.S. site....please correct me if I am missing something.



You are right,but with the shipping and the taxes and the importfees here in Belgium i think it will cost as much when ordered in England.And what when you have problems with the machine?You need to send it back to the US?


----------



## -RONIN-




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Akuma1970* /forum/post/20261234
> 
> 
> You are right,but with the shipping and the taxes and the importfees here in Belgium i think it will cost as much when ordered in England.And what when you have problems with the machine?You need to send it back to the US?



Basically you got it. That's why I don't own one. People forget that not everyone lives in the US.


----------



## TK Doom

Ok, Denon 5800, Toshiba TW65H80.


Match made in heaven 10+ years ago. Still works flawlessly.


W/o replacing the Denon 5800, what is the best way to get Blu-Ray, which I want for Tron Legacy 3d.


Are there 3d Blu-Ray players that do audio processing and i can plug into my analog in's on my 5800? Then obviously I buy a modern LCD ( a chore in itself, as I want a 65-72" to replace my 65").


And yet there are no decent 72" or even 65" out there yet...


I know this post crosses a few different topics, but didn't know where to put it.


----------



## BuckeyeAmps

I just sold my 3yr old PS3 (the good ole fatboy PS3) since I play absolutely no games and only used it for Blu-ray movies, so I need non-biased recommendations for a new player.

My TV is a Pioneer PRO-101FD, 5.1 setup consists of an Anthem receiver and Paradigm speakers (Monitor 9's, CC-390, Atom Monitors, DSP-3100).




Looking to pay no more than $300 (if a superior player is slightly above that price I can up the budget). Here is what I am looking for:


- Picture and Audio quality are my #1 requirements (not sure if there is anything better than the PS3 as I have not shopped around in 3 years, but I am sure stand alone players have made leaps and bounds since 2008







)


- Good load times...hopefully something that at least matches the load times I had on my old PS3


- DVD Upconversion should at least be of good quality, but I do not need to pay extra for superior upconversion as most of my DVD's are older comedies/movies that would not benefit too much anyways.


- I DO NOT need 3D support


-I have no preference to brand as long as it meets my criteria (and is reliable)




Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## bommai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigCoolJesus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just sold my 3yr old PS3 (the good ole fatboy PS3) since I play absolutely no games and only used it for Blu-ray movies, so I need non-biased recommendations for a new player.
> 
> My TV is a Pioneer PRO-101FD, 5.1 setup consists of an Anthem receiver and Paradigm speakers (Monitor 9's, CC-390, Atom Monitors, DSP-3100).
> 
> 
> Looking to pay no more than $300 (if a superior player is slightly above that price I can up the budget). Here is what I am looking for:
> 
> 
> - Picture and Audio quality are my #1 requirements (not sure if there is anything better than the PS3 as I have not shopped around in 3 years, but I am sure stand alone players have made leaps and bounds since 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> - Good load times...hopefully something that at least matches the load times I had on my old PS3
> 
> 
> - DVD Upconversion should at least be of good quality, but I do not need to pay extra for superior upconversion as most of my DVD's are older comedies/movies that would not benefit too much anyways.
> 
> 
> - I DO NOT need 3D support
> 
> 
> -I have no preference to brand as long as it meets my criteria (and is reliable)
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone!



The new panasonic ones are great.


----------



## BuckeyeAmps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bommai* /forum/post/20263632
> 
> 
> The new panasonic ones are great.



Which model?

The reviews I read on the non-3D model were not so great










I know the Oppo BDP-83 is considered a beast for Audio/Video quality, but the price is really high considering it's discontinued. What newer players rival the BDP-83?


----------



## bommai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigCoolJesus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Which model?
> 
> The reviews I read on the non-3D model were not so great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the Oppo BDP-83 is considered a beast for Audio/Video quality, but the price is really high considering it's discontinued. What newer players rival the BDP-83?



You can get a 3d model and not use 3d. Try the local sears to see if they still have the panny bd85. It is one of their best 2d players. It has hdmi and 7.1 analog out for audio and all the decoders builtin. There are this years 3d players. I have heard very good reviews for bdt210. I have the bdt300 and am pretty impressed.


----------



## BuckeyeAmps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bommai* /forum/post/20263763
> 
> 
> You can get a 3d model and not use 3d. Try the local sears to see if they still have the panny bd85. It is one of their best 2d players. It has hdmi and 7.1 analog out for audio and all the decoders builtin. There are this years 3d players. I have heard very good reviews for bdt210. I have the bdt300 and am pretty impressed.



How are the load times on the BDT models?


The other brand I was looking at were the Pioneer line of Blu-ray players. Anyone have any input on either their Elite or non-Elite models?


----------



## Akuma1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *-RONIN-* /forum/post/20261808
> 
> 
> Basically you got it. That's why I don't own one. People forget that not everyone lives in the US.



Yeah,it sucks living in Europe,especially in Belgium.It seems we still live in medievel times










Anyone kan spec me another player INCLUDING 3D and 2D to 3D conversion.Pricerange up to 500$,or for the "Euroists" 350Eurther must is that it needs to be easily available.











Edit:Forgot the link roflol

http://www.shoponsite.be/shops/selex...php?scatid=861 




EDit3:Isn't there somewhere online a huge list where you can compare blu ray players?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TK Doom* /forum/post/20262348
> 
> 
> Ok, Denon 5800, Toshiba TW65H80.
> 
> 
> Match made in heaven 10+ years ago. Still works flawlessly.
> 
> 
> W/o replacing the Denon 5800, what is the best way to get Blu-Ray, which I want for Tron Legacy 3d.
> 
> 
> Are there 3d Blu-Ray players that do audio processing and i can plug into my analog in's on my 5800? Then obviously I buy a modern LCD ( a chore in itself, as I want a 65-72" to replace my 65").
> 
> 
> And yet there are no decent 72" or even 65" out there yet...
> 
> 
> I know this post crosses a few different topics, but didn't know where to put it.



Any BR player with multichannel analog will work for you. Analog to the old receiver, HDMI to the new display.


The OPPO BDP-93 is 3D: $499.


-Bill


----------



## -RONIN-




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Akuma1970* /forum/post/20263944
> 
> 
> Yeah,it sucks living in Europe,especially in Belgium.It seems we still live in medievel times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone kan spec me another player INCLUDING 3D and 2D to 3D conversion.Pricerange up to 500$,or for the "Euroists" 350Eurther must is that it needs to be easily available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:Forgot the link roflol
> 
> http://www.shoponsite.be/shops/selex...php?scatid=861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDit3:Isn't there somewhere online a huge list where you can compare blu ray players?



I'd recommend you take a close look at the new Panasonic DMP-BDT110, DMP-BDT210 and DMP-BDT310. The main difference between the 210 and 310 being that the 310 has dual HDMI out. Feature wise the 210 looks like a great player and is the one I am buying when it shows up in stores over the next cpl weeks.


As for "matching" your components to your TV, I wouldn't think that should be a concern.


----------



## cornfedksboy

I am in need of a new BR player for my dedicated HT. It will play about 80% 75% BR, 10% netflix, 10% DVD, and 5% CD. I need it to have WI-FI, but more importantly, I need it to be quiet. I currently have an older Samsung, and you can hear it scanning during quiet scenes. The audio rack is about 4 foot away from the primary viewing area, and I think that over time this will become quite annoying. I've considered an OPPO, and I'm not opposed to buying used, but I would like to keep the price in the sub $300.00 range if possible.


Any suggestions on a quiet WI-FI BRD are appreciated.


Thanks!


----------



## Akuma1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *-RONIN-* /forum/post/20264810
> 
> 
> I'd recommend you take a close look at the new Panasonic DMP-BDT110, DMP-BDT210 and DMP-BDT310. The main difference between the 210 and 310 being that the 310 has dual HDMI out. Feature wise the 210 looks like a great player and is the one I am buying when it shows up in stores over the next cpl weeks.
> 
> 
> As for "matching" your components to your TV, I wouldn't think that should be a concern.



Thanks for the info.Store i mentioned has it for 250Euros(for the 310) so that's a decent price i suppose










Does the BDT310 can play Xvids stored on USB sticks?


EDIT2:It seems the machine only can play DVD - discs and no DVD+?Is this true?


----------



## SOR3N

Hi guys, I'm from Portugal. I have a PS3 that recently died and I'm thinking in buying a dedicated blu-ray player. The problem is that i used the ps3 to watch videos in .avi with subtitles in .srt (i used PS3 media server), can i still do that with a blu-ray player?


The subtitles have different sizes??


I'm considering buying:

Sony BDP-S570 or Samsung BD-C6900


Sorry for some bad English


----------



## Biggbrother

I just purchased a Panasonic S30 50" plasma. I'm not expecting the greatest image quality out of the TV based on the price I paid for it, and my budget was $900-$1000.


Since the TV is limited, I don't want to pay for features in a Blu-Ray player that the display cannot take advantage of.

I don't need Wi-Fi.

I don't want want internet apps.

I don't even need an Ethernet port.

I don't want 3D conversion since my TV is not 3D.


The TV has all those features, and I will probably continue to use my Xbox 360 for most streaming duties anyway.


Right now, which player delivers the best image playback qualities at the cheapest price? Like I said, I don't see the point in paying for all those extra features that I won't use.


EDIT: One thing I just remembered that is annoying with my current SD dvd player. The remote is not back-lit. Although I doubt a back-lit remote will be an option in this price range, it is might be worth spending a tad bit more on. Or, I noticed that the Sony BT players can use a Android app. I assume this happens over Wi-Fi.. so that might make networking worth something as a feature....


Are there any players out there that fit this criteria for under $150?


----------



## ru4real




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Biggbrother* /forum/post/20266086
> 
> 
> I just purchased a Panasonic S30 50" plasma. I'm not expecting the greatest image quality out of the TV based on the price I paid for it, and my budget was $900-$1000.
> 
> 
> Since the TV is limited, I don't want to pay for features in a Blu-Ray player that the display cannot take advantage of.
> 
> I don't need Wi-Fi.
> 
> I don't want want internet apps.
> 
> I don't even need an Ethernet port.
> 
> I don't want 3D conversion since my TV is not 3D.
> 
> 
> The TV has all those features, and I will probably continue to use my Xbox 360 for most streaming duties anyway.
> 
> 
> Right now, which player delivers the best image playback qualities at the cheapest price? Like I said, I don't see the point in paying for all those extra features that I won't use.
> 
> 
> EDIT: One thing I just remembered that is annoying with my current SD dvd player. The remote is not back-lit. Although I doubt a back-lit remote will be an option in this price range, it is might be worth spending a tad bit more on. Or, I noticed that the Sony BT players can use a Android app. I assume this happens over Wi-Fi.. so that might make networking worth something as a feature....
> 
> 
> Are there any players out there that fit this criteria for under $150?



The Panasonic DMP-BD65K would work well with your TV. Unfortunately, neither your TV's nor this BD player's remotes appear to be backlit; however, to get backlighting and to avoid buying a much more expensive BD player, you could try a $30 Panasonic N2QAYB000486 remote (came with my TCP50G25, unsure if it works with the S30), or a universal remote.


----------



## mdavej

I believe the costco versions of sony BD players have backlit remotes. That said, I have tons of backlit universals sitting in my closet that I got for less than $10 on ebay. In fact, you (Biggbrother) would be better off getting a slightly older player from ebay. There are many models under $50 that meet your requirements. All have essentially the same BD picture quality. On the other hand, a brand new Panasonic BD75 (which replaced the obsolete 65), has a street price around $88. It does some streaming, but you can pretend it doesn't. Amazon has several $60 models that would be fine as well.


----------



## BuckeyeAmps

I am in the market for a new Blu-ray player, as I just sold my PS3 (since I never used it for games)

Here are my criteria:



- Picture Quality and Audio Quality are of highest priority for me (TV is a Pioneer PRO-101FD and 5.1 is all Paradigm Monitor series with Anthem receiver)


- Under $300


- Good load times (not super fast if it's going to add to the price, but nothing slower than my old fat body PS3)


- DVD Upconversion quality needs to be decent, but nothing extremely excellent, as most of my DVD's wouldn't benefit anyways


- I DO NOT need any extra bells or whistles (don't need 3D, don't need Netflix, don't need wireless)




I have been looking at the new Panasonic BDT line and the Pioneer line (not sure if the difference between Elite and non-Elite are worth the prices).

Any input, suggestions, opinions (unbiased)?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## -RONIN-




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Akuma1970* /forum/post/20264823
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info.Store i mentioned has it for 250Euros(for the 310) so that's a decent price i suppose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the BDT310 can play Xvids stored on USB sticks?
> 
> 
> EDIT2:It seems the machine only can play DVD - discs and no DVD+?Is this true?



I know the Canadian version can but you'll have to do some research and see if your regions player will. Try the Panasonic website for your region and that should answer all your questions.


----------



## Zetherin

I'm looking for a bd player in the ~$300 range. I don't care a whole lot about the features (except the basics, of course), but I do care a whole lot about getting great picture quality. I've considered the Oppo 93, but I'm not sure if that's the right fit for me. Are there any players sub $500 that can provide the same picture quality and upconversion as the esteemed Oppo 93 (and 95)? Any suggestions welcome.


- Zeth


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zetherin* /forum/post/20268787
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a bd player in the ~$300 range. I don't care a whole lot about the features (except the basics, of course), but I do care a whole lot about getting great picture quality. I've considered the Oppo 93, but I'm not sure if that's the right fit for me. Are there any players sub $500 that can provide the same picture quality and upconversion as the esteemed Oppo 93 (and 95)? Any suggestions welcome.



The new Panasonics (110, 210, and 310, depending on the features you want) provide excellent PQ at a much lower price point.


----------



## G.Quagmire

Looking for a Blu Ray player that fits the following criteria. Open to any & all suggestions. Any help is appreciated. I'll be using it for: 50% playing (legally) ripped mkvs and a wide range of (non-commercial or self-authored) video & audio files in various formats; 40% (but decreasing) DVD playback; 10% (but increasing) Blu Ray playback. Price range is


----------



## Zetherin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/20273727
> 
> 
> The new Panasonics (110, 210, and 310, depending on the features you want) provide excellent PQ at a much lower price point.



Thank you, Bill, I'm going to give the Panasonics a look.


----------



## Saywhuut

I currently have the Panasonic DMP-BD60, along with my panasonic TC-P46S plasma. I am looking to upgrade the player as it's starting to make some weird grinding noises when loading movies. Plays just fine once it gets going, but I figured it's time for an upgrade anyways.


My goals are equal or better picture quality than the PS3, I don't need 3D, and I would like Wi-fi, and I would like to be able to stream MKV/AVI files or play them from portable hard drive.


Are there any units out there that you can recommend and would be cheaper than buying a PS3?


----------



## mishalgunner

Guys,


i have a Rotel RSX 1560 - what BR player do you guys recommend? Is the processing on the Rotel good enough, or should I plug the player directly into the TV (new 2011 3D model, Samsung)


Generally, how is the video processing on the rotel, and what player would you recommend?


- NOTE: I would like a All Region Blu Ray player


Thanks


----------



## jeffkad

I am considering my first BP purchase, driven by fact that the SD DVD and Xbox-streamed Netflix SD content looks absolutely awful on my new Samsung LCD (ln55c630, which is supposed to have good upscaler). For reference, I'm using a Denon 3930ci for DVD, and it had a very good picture going into my Sony 40" CRT. Now it's truly awful (and the 3930 is supposed to have a good upscaler as well!). I haven't decided if CD/SACD audio quality is important yet, as I may just go with separate CDP for that.


So my first question is, cost no issue, what are the best BPs to upscale SD content?


(I will also consider non-streaming units just for SD DVD, as I may get a Roku for netflix, etc. The Sony 5000 seems like a good deal right now)


I especially would like to hear from anyone who can compare their recommeded BP to the 3930ci SD DVD pq.


Thanks much...looking to join the BP club.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffkad* /forum/post/20287803
> 
> 
> I am considering my first BP purchase, driven by fact that the SD DVD and Xbox-streamed Netflix SD content looks absolutely awful on my new Samsung LCD (ln55c630, which is supposed to have good upscaler). For reference, I'm using a Denon 3930ci for DVD, and it had a very good picture going into my Sony 40" CRT. Now it's truly awful (and the 3930 is supposed to have a good upscaler as well!). I haven't decided if CD/SACD audio quality is important yet, as I may just go with separate CDP for that.
> 
> 
> So my first question is, cost no issue, what are the best BPs to upscale SD content?
> 
> 
> (I will also consider non-streaming units just for SD DVD, as I may get a Roku for netflix, etc. The Sony 5000 seems like a good deal right now)
> 
> 
> I especially would like to hear from anyone who can compare their recommeded BP to the 3930ci SD DVD pq.
> 
> 
> Thanks much...looking to join the BP club.



IMO, you have something set up very wrong with your new Samsung since the 3930 is an excellent upscaling player. Sure, it won't look quite as good as a BluRay disc, but it should look very, very good. What connection are you using: HDMI, component, composite? Are you directly connected from the 3930 to your display, or through a sound system? What resolution are you outputting from your 3930 (1080p, 1080i, 720p, 480p, 480i)?


For BluRay players, the higher priced ones have better analog audio, if that's important to you (look at Oppo 95, Denon 2012, Oppo 93, and Denon 1611). If analog audio is not important to you, and if you don't need SACD/DVD-A, then look at the 2011 Panasonic models (110, 210, and 310 depending on the features you want) as great value and great PQ. All of them stream Netflix as well (most players today do so).


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishalgunner* /forum/post/20287358
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> 
> i have a Rotel RSX 1560 - what BR player do you guys recommend? Is the processing on the Rotel good enough, or should I plug the player directly into the TV (new 2011 3D model, Samsung)
> 
> 
> Generally, how is the video processing on the rotel, and what player would you recommend?
> 
> 
> - NOTE: I would like a All Region Blu Ray player
> 
> 
> Thanks



You need the Oppo BDP-95 .


----------



## shoobe

Hi

I currently have a Samsung C5900 bluray player. I have an HDMI AVR and a Samsung 3D 8000 series LED 46" TV.

The majority of my movie watching is streamed from my NAS via ethernet to my bluray player. I have an audio issue when streaming/BD movies I feel like I am watching a 70's kung-fu movie. I want to upgrade this player to something much much better. I really want to know what the best streaming player is and which also have 3D but the streaming is much more important. There is no budget so anything goes.


Please help me.

Thank you


----------



## sofast1

Looking around for a single cd player,I found them to be pretty rare. I was told to use a blu-ray player and to be sure that it played sacd,as the hi-res audio section would make regular cds sound better. Is this true? It seems Sony makes the lowest priced sacd players,what do you think is the best sounding blu-ray player to be used only as a cd player? I'd like to keep it under $200,the less the better, without sacrificing sound quality. I already have a Panny 85k for movies and streaming, I need one just to play cds through a relatively high end audio system.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## hernanu

For HDMI, the Oppo BDP-93


----------



## moxie1617

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sofast1*
Looking around for a single cd player,I found them to be pretty rare. I was told to use a blu-ray player and to be sure that it played sacd,as the hi-res audio section would make regular cds sound better. Is this true? It seems Sony makes the lowest priced sacd players,what do you think is the best sounding blu-ray player to be used only as a cd player? I'd like to keep it under $200,the less the better, without sacrificing sound quality. I already have a Panny 85k for movies and streaming, I need one just to play cds through a relatively high end audio system.

Thanks in advance!!
If you don't own any SACD's turn on high clarity sound your 85, use the HDMI connection and you're good to go. This will give you time to check out the available titles on SACD and see if you want to invest in that format. With a digital connection you are paying a very high incremental price for a very low incremental improvement in sound quality. An improvement that you may not even be able to preceive. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## sofast1

I'm not in the Opppo price range and I don't want to buy used. I have no sacds and don't intend to buy any. I just want to play cds with the best sound possible(without going to Oppo land). I was told that a Blu-ray player that will play sacd will have better sound for regular cds.So, once again what's the best sounding Blu-ray player(does it need to play sacd?) in the under $200 range(the further under,the better) FOR PLAYING CDS??



Oh Yeah,one more question-which connection sounds best;hdmi,optical or analog for connecting the blu-ray player only to play cds?


----------



## Backlash

I read the recent pages of this board and ordered the Panasonic 210, but the reports indicate that it is a bit buggy sometimes, and works particularly poorly for Netflix. I could almost be talked into the Oppo, but for the same problem.


Can anyone suggest a good (sub $300) player for me? 3D isn't important, but Netflix and Pandora would be great, and the picture and sound are paramount.


----------



## pacofortacos

sofast1, what are you listening to the Cd's through? Tv or Receiver?


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sofast1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not in the Opppo price range and I don't want to buy used. I have no sacds and don't intend to buy any. I just want to play cds with the best sound possible(without going to Oppo land). I was told that a Blu-ray player that will play sacd will have better sound for regular cds.So, once again what's the best sounding Blu-ray player(does it need to play sacd?) in the under $200 range(the further under,the better) FOR PLAYING CDS??
> 
> 
> Oh Yeah,one more question-which connection sounds best;hdmi,optical or analog for connecting the blu-ray player only to play cds?



When using a digital connection like HDMI or optical, the audio processing is being done in your AVR and it is determining the audio quality, not the player. If you have a classic AMP and cannot process a digital signal, you would use the players analog outputs and then the player determines the audio quality and you would probably want the Oppo 95, not the 93. In your situation you would go digital for CD's and you already have a good digital transport in your 85.


----------



## sofast1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pacofortacos* /forum/post/20291558
> 
> 
> sofast1, what are you listening to the Cd's through? Tv or Receiver?



Yamaha pre/pro with 4 external amps,B&W speakers,Velodyne 15' 750 watt sub.(5.1) Currently using a 12-15 year old Yamaha 5 disc cd changer,want to replace it with a single disc player that hopefully will sound a little better.


----------



## sofast1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/20291563
> 
> 
> When using a digital connection like HDMI or optical, the audio processing is being done in your AVR and it is determining the audio quality, not the player. If you have a classic AMP and cannot process a digital signal, you would use the players analog outputs and then the player determines the audio quality and you would probably want the Oppo 95, not the 93. In your situation you would go digital for CD's and you already have a good digital transport in your 85.



Please see above post(I can use any of the three,that's why I asked) and stop saying Oppo. For the 3rd time;under $200(more under,the better), and I need a second player,don't want to use the Panny 85 for this.....need one to only play cds!!!


----------



## mishalgunner

Thanks!


The Oppo 93 looks like a better deal - what are your thoughts on this?


Also, should I use the processor for video on the rotel or the Oppo?


Cheers


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sofast1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Please see above post(I can use any of the three,that's why I asked) and stop saying Oppo. For the 3rd time;under $200(more under,the better), and I need a second player,don't want to use the Panny 85 for this.....need one to only play cds!!!



I only mention Oppo because if you want to use analog it has the best audio quality and that's what you are going to have to pay if you want to play. If you use HDMI or Optical it really doesn't matter what player you use, the audio quality is controlled by the DAC's in your pre-pro. So go buy any player you want.


----------



## sofast1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/20292210
> 
> 
> I only mention Oppo because if you want to use analog it has the best audio quality and that's what you are going to have to pay if you want to play. If you use HDMI or Optical it really doesn't matter what player you use, the audio quality is controlled by the DAC's in your pre-pro. So go buy any player you want.



Are you saying the ability to play sacd doesn't mean it will sound better with regular cds? Are you saying that the analog connection will sound better than hdmi or optical,even in the sub-Oppo price range? Which will have better dacs,a Sony BDP-s370 or 570 vs. a Yamaha RX-V667 receiver(used as a pre/pro)? I used Sony because they seem to have the lowest priced Blu-rays w/sacd. To reiterate;I'm looking for a Blu-ray player to be used only to play cds,in the under $200 price range(more under is better,but not if it affects sq.). Which one do you think sounds the best and recommend? I was told this thread was the place where all the Blu-ray player experts hang out,so I thought if I could get a consensus of opinions here,it would be very helpful. Please,the more opinions the better!!


----------



## jeffkad

sofast, other than continuing to recommend the oppo, what moxie is saying is correct. If you go out via digital, whether coax or optical, the CDP doesnt matter at all (unless the transport is so bad that there is tremendous jitter and noise), since you will be using the pre/pros dacs for the D/A conversion.


I dont know the answer as to whether buying a bluray player with sacd will be better. That assumption appears to be based on fact that such a player wil use better dacs, however, if the player does not have multi channel analog outs, and therefore only outputs sacd via digital/hdmi, then I dont think that argument works. The argument that does work is that the newest players use better but cheaper dacs. Again, can't say for sure, would have to do some research. Regardless, it is very likely that any new player will sound better than your old yamaha, if sending the signal out via analogue. The other thing to consider is whether your pre/pro allows direct pass through of analog signal (called pure direct, or source direct, or something like that in most pp). If it doesn't, then the quality of the CDP's dacs wil be compromised as it will be re-processed anyway.


I know you said you didnt want to buy used, but I would certainly take a chance on an older DVP (denon, pio, marantz, etc), as they are discounted greatly and you may find a good one on Audiogon, etc, close to your price range. Another and possibly the best short term alternative is to simply add an outboard dac. Send the yamaha cdp signal via coax/opt to the dac, and the dac analog out to your pre/pro. When you decide to ditch the cdp, you still have the dac, which can be used for the new cdp, or maybe a sonos or squeezebox scenario. You should have no trouble finding a great used dac (used dac is a non-issue) for 2-300 (tons of them on audiogon). Hope this helps. regards...Jeff


----------



## moxie1617

jeffkad did a good job explaining so this is probably redundant but hope it helps.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sofast1* /forum/post/20292292
> 
> 
> Are you saying the ability to play sacd doesn't mean it will sound better with regular cds?



SACD's sound better than regular CD's but the ability to play them doesn't mean it will sound better.



> Quote:
> Are you saying that the analog connection will sound better than hdmi or optical,even in the sub-Oppo price range?



No, the analog connections are there for people that have very expensive legacy systems that do not process digital signals or have digital connections that do not process the high resolution audio codecs of Blu-ray. Your 85 analog connections would do a good job but they aren't the best when compared to very high end equipment.



> Quote:
> Which will have better dacs,a Sony BDP-s370 or 570 vs. a Yamaha RX-V667 receiver(used as a pre/pro)? I used Sony because they seem to have the lowest priced Blu-rays w/sacd.



I would say that your Yamaha will have the better DAC's. That's the point I was trying to make, that if you are using a digital connection, either HDMI or Optical, to play CD's, than it is the DAC's in your Yamaha that determine the quality of your sound. I've never used an AVR for a pre-pro but I assume that the digital to analog conversion occurs in the Yamaha.



> Quote:
> To reiterate;I'm looking for a Blu-ray player to be used only to play cds,in the under $200 price range(more under is better,but not if it affects sq.). Which one do you think sounds the best and recommend? I was told this thread was the place where all the Blu-ray player experts hang out,so I thought if I could get a consensus of opinions here,it would be very helpful. Please,the more opinions the better!!



As far as consensus, if it's digital to your pre-pro, I agree with what jeffkad said, any player will do.


----------



## Billabongi

Alright guys, I am back looking for a Blu Ray player as my Samsung BD-C6500 is terrible and is going back.


I need a player that just works no audio\\picture blu ray hiccups. You'd think that'd be standard but not for Samsung.


Looking for ~$200


Picture Quality is #1

Netflix Playback #2

Needs to PCM all the blu ray codecs (True HD...) I think all does this but just making sure.


Wifi, Streaming, 3D does not matter.


Currently looking at the Panasonic BDT210 and the Sony BD580 any opinions?


----------



## mdavej

sofast,


Bits are bits. Every BD player will play CDs fine. High end player may artificially enhance the sound, but those are out of your price range. If I were you, here's what I would do. IMO, LG BD players are the best at playing CDs because of the interface. It goes onto the internet to get artist, album and track info and display it on your television. Very slick. If you don't care about that, any BD player, from $60 to $199 will sound the same over optical.


Personally, what I do, and probably most everyone in the 21st century does is rip my whole CD collection and play them from a network drive, USB drive, or DLNA server. Most low end BD players handle this fine these days. My $125 panasonic 110 handle my music library great from my DLNA server or a shared network drive.


----------



## sofast1

Thanks jeffkad,moxie1617 and mdavej ! If I understand you correctly,buying an inexpensive blu-ray player(to only play cds) and connecting it via hdmi(better than optical?) will result in better sound than my old Yamaha 5 disc changer connected analog via rca cables. Are we talking subtle difference,or one I'll notice immediately? You are also saying it doesn't matter if it plays sacd because I will be using the dacs in the pre/pro. If this is right,then that's good news(saves me $$). Now, my next question is;among the inexpensive models(I've seen them on the net from $70-$130) which one is best for cd usage in terms of loading times,ease of use,transport stability, gui/interface and RELIABILITY? The brands I see most frequently are Sony,Samsung,LG,Toshiba etc. The Sony BDP-S370(plays sacd too) is $99 at Amazon,but I've got no hands-on experience with it or any of the others. Do you guys have any favorites,or ones that I should avoid?


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sofast1* /forum/post/20293148
> 
> 
> Thanks jeffkad,moxie1617 and mdavej ! If I understand you correctly,buying an inexpensive blu-ray player(to only play cds) and connecting it via hdmi(better than optical?) will result in better sound than my old Yamaha 5 disc changer connected analog via rca cables. Are we talking subtle difference,or one I'll notice immediately? You are also saying it doesn't matter if it plays sacd because I will be using the dacs in the pre/pro. If this is right,then that's good news(saves me $$). Now, my next question is;among the inexpensive models(I've seen them on the net from $70-$130) which one is best for cd usage in terms of loading times,ease of use,transport stability, gui/interface and RELIABILITY? The brands I see most frequently are Sony,Samsung,LG,Toshiba etc. The Sony BDP-S370(plays sacd too) is $99 at Amazon,but I've got no hands-on experience with it or any of the others. Do you guys have any favorites,or ones that I should avoid?



One thing I found lacking on my Panasonic BD Players and my Oppo DVD player is an interface for CD's that mdavej described on the LG. The Panasonic BD players and the Oppo DVD player only display Track# and duration on the TV. I would like the LG interface. Maybe someone with a Sony or Sammy will chime in to describe what their CD interface looks like.


----------



## sofast1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/20293445
> 
> 
> One thing I found lacking on my Panasonic BD Players and my Oppo DVD player is an interface for CD's that mdavej described on the LG. The Panasonic BD players and the Oppo DVD player only display Track# and duration on the TV. I would like the LG interface. Maybe someone with a Sony or Sammy will chime in to describe what their CD interface looks like.



I'll be sitting there with the cd case(I have about a thousand cds) in my hand,so info could be minimal. I've been reading the reviews and it seems that Sony might be the most reliable.







It seems that half of the people that buy Samsung or LG return them, and the Sony reviews aren't all blue sky either. A lot of the complaints seem to be about netflix streaming(which my Panny 85 does fine), so that wouldn't be a problem for me. It would be great if I could find out which ones you guys(I mean everyone on this thread) love or hate(when it comes to playing cds, not movies).Loading speed,ease of use, reliability and of course sound quality would be significant.


----------



## Sloar

I recently purchased the Sony BDP-S570. We were watching RED last night and the picture kept stuttering every few seconds. According to some other 570 owners, this isn't totally uncommon. Anyway, I'm looking at returning the player and I'm looking for a good replacement. I just want one with great PQ for both blu-ray and sd-dvds. Wi-fi would be nice. I'm not interested in 3D. Anybody have a great idea on a replacement?


----------



## JDMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sloar* /forum/post/20294072
> 
> 
> I recently purchased the Sony BDP-S570. We were watching RED last night and the picture kept stuttering every few seconds. According to some other 570 owners, this isn't totally uncommon. Anyway, I'm looking at returning the player and I'm looking for a good replacement. I just want one with great PQ for both blu-ray and sd-dvds. Wi-fi would be nice. I'm not interested in 3D. Anybody have a great idea on a replacement?



Have you checked to see if your firmware is up to date?









http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu...70&region_id=1


----------



## Sloar

I upgraded the firmware this weekend, so it was all up to date.


----------



## anthonymoody

Not looking to start a flame war










Need to get another BR player for a second location in the home. Have been using a PS3 happily as such for years, but would love to find a "regular" player so as to avoid the remote issues caused by the PS3's lack of IR (yes, I know about the CEC option on the PS3 slim, and yes I know about the Harmony BT adapter...I use one now but would rather not have to put purchase another). But I definitely need all three streaming services as I'm a cord cutter










TIA.


----------



## sofast1

I just found out that when playing cds in my Panny 85 that I can't use the number buttons on the remote to select tracks,only the arrow buttons. As I understand it, the Sonys are this way too. Are there any relatively inexpensive blu-ray players that will allow track selection via the number buttons when playing cds?


----------



## mdavej

You sure are putting a lot of effort into this. All blu-ray players kind of suck as CD players. Although they play them fine, you get none of the bells and whistles of an actual CD player. As I said before, LG has the best CD interface I've ever seen, but that's apparently not good enough for you. In any case, you're trying to drive a nail with a screwdriver. Why not get an actual CD player that's actually designed for playing CDs?


----------



## sofast1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20299046
> 
> 
> You sure are putting a lot of effort into this. All blu-ray players kind of suck as CD players. Although they play them fine, you get none of the bells and whistles of an actual CD player. As I said before, LG has the best CD interface I've ever seen, but that's apparently not good enough for you. In any case, you're trying to drive a nail with a screwdriver. Why not get an actual CD player that's actually designed for playing CDs?



$$. Quality single cd players(if you can find one) start out about $250. Yeah,I've got the time and I can be obsessive. Returning things bought on the net is a pain,so I probably over-research before I buy. Will the Lg let me select tracks with the number buttons?(if it will, I'm lookin' at LGs) I haven't really looked at LG or Samsung because a lot of the user reviews are bad.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sofast1* /forum/post/20299129
> 
> 
> $$. Quality single cd players(if you can find one) start out about $250. Yeah,I've got the time and I can be obsessive. Returning things bought on the net is a pain,so I probably over-research before I buy. Will the Lg let me select tracks with the number buttons?(if it will, I'm lookin' at LGs) I haven't really looked at LG or Samsung because a lot of the user reviews are bad.



Yes, you can select tracks with the number buttons on the LG 3xx models for sure, probably all models. Since CD players are nearly obsolete, even really good used ones with 200+ disc carousels are going for about $50 on ebay. If none of the bad LG reviews are related to CDs, you've got nothing to worry about.


But it's a heck of a lot easier to just put all your CD's on an external drive or on your PC. Then you can see the song titles and everything and never have to shuffle discs.


----------



## sofast1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20299432
> 
> 
> Yes, you can select tracks with the number buttons on the LG 3xx models for sure, probably all models. Since CD players are nearly obsolete, even really good used ones with 200+ disc carousels are going for about $50 on ebay. If none of the bad LG reviews are related to CDs, you've got nothing to worry about.
> 
> 
> But it's a heck of a lot easier to just put all your CD's on an external drive or on your PC. Then you can see the song titles and everything and never have to shuffle discs.



Dude,you're talking to someone from Woodstock generation







.I just got this hdmi thing down







. Just kidding, I have 2 vehicles in which the radio has never been turned on,so the cds have to be accessable. Almost all the bad reviews(and there were a lot of them,I was looking at the 550/570/590 thread today) were about blu-rays skipping,updates making things worse and streaming problems. It was scary,but I'll keep it in mind. Something like that I'd probably have to buy locally in case.....


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonymoody* /forum/post/20298766
> 
> 
> Need to get another BR player for a second location in the home. Have been using a PS3 happily as such for years, but would love to find a "regular" player so as to avoid the remote issues caused by the PS3's lack of IR (yes, I know about the CEC option on the PS3 slim, and yes I know about the Harmony BT adapter...I use one now but would rather not have to put purchase another). But I definitely need all three streaming services as I'm a cord cutter



The Samsung D6700 has Vudu, Hulu+, Netflix, CinemaNow, YouTube, and Pandora (along with some other apps I don't use, such as Twitter, Facebook, etc.). PQ on HD from NF is better than the PS3 (from what I've seen). In fact, I was able to compare the Sci Channel's HD presentation (via FIOS) of FIREFLY with the NF standard version streamed through the player...and the NF standard version looked better than the HD channel! Vudu HDX is REALLY terrific...sometimes even better than BD. (Depending on how the BD was mastered, natch.) The player also has both 3D and 2D-to-3D conversion. I don't have a 3D set, but its good to have for when I do. But even better, it has *2* HDMI outputs. What this means is that, if you go with a 3D set in the future, but your receiver is a year old (or more, which means the HDMI is 1.3 and not the 3D-required 1.4) you can STILL get lossless audio. You'd connect one HDMI 1.4 to the TV for the 3D image and the other HDMI-out can feed the audio to the receiver. So you wouldn't need to purchase a new receiver when/if you go 3D. That's about as "future-proof" as you can get. Retail is $300 but Amazon has it for about $30 - $40 less.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sofast1* /forum/post/20299783
> 
> 
> Dude,you're talking to someone from Woodstock generation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .I just got this hdmi thing down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



You know how sales of vinyl records continue to rise every year? I'm one of the contributors! (especially now that many records come with the CD included at no extra charge.)


----------



## sofast1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema13* /forum/post/20300480
> 
> 
> You know how sales of vinyl records continue to rise every year? I'm one of the contributors! (especially now that many records come with the CD included at no extra charge.)



My Ariston Q-Deck turntable with the Ortofon cartridge sounds just fine!


----------



## sofast1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20299432
> 
> 
> Yes, you can select tracks with the number buttons on the LG 3xx models for sure, probably all models. Since CD players are nearly obsolete, even really good used ones with 200+ disc carousels are going for about $50 on ebay. If none of the bad LG reviews are related to CDs, you've got nothing to worry about.



I checked the LG BD6xx thread and they seem to be better than the 5xx series. Walmart has the BD630 for $118 and a NINETY DAY return/exchange policy!









Hmmmmmm........


----------



## sofast1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema13* /forum/post/20300450
> 
> 
> I was able to compare the Sci Channel's HD presentation of FIREFLY with the NF standard version streamed through the player



++++Firefly!!


----------



## bruce.weiland

Hi guys. Old "audiophile" here. Obviously this is my first post. Additionally, I have not read this long thread.


What I think I do know. 2010 and earlier DVD players can output 1080i through component, if they are capable of that output resolution, and will ignore any "flags".


I have a Sony KP61 HS30 that does a raster squeeze and displays 1080i as a 57" 16x9 from a 1080i input to its component in.


I am looking for a bang for the buck BDP that will output 1080i from Blu-Ray, and hopefully upscale standard DVD to 1080i. To that end;


Will the Sony S570/57 do that?


Any other recommendations?


Thank you for your patience with a newbie.


Bruce


----------



## Sloar

Bruce, I'm not sure about all the technical specifications, but I can give some input on the S570. I'm taking mine back this weekend. Mine showed picture stuttering when watching RED on DVD. In the Sony S570 thread, someone mentioned that by directly connecting the player to the tv, it eliminated the stuttering, but I wanted to run it through my receiver. I don't think that the S570 has component jacks on the back.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bruce.weiland* /forum/post/20300584
> 
> 
> Hi guys. Old "audiophile" here. Obviously this is my first post. Additionally, I have not read this long thread.
> 
> 
> What I think I do know. 2010 and earlier DVD players can output 1080i through component, if they are capable of that output resolution, and will ignore any "flags".
> 
> 
> I have a Sony KP61 HS30 that does a raster squeeze and displays 1080i as a 57" 16x9 from a 1080i input to its component in.
> 
> 
> I am looking for a bang for the buck BDP that will output 1080i from Blu-Ray, and hopefully upscale standard DVD to 1080i. To that end;
> 
> 
> Will the Sony S570/57 do that?
> 
> 
> Any other recommendations?
> 
> 
> Thank you for your patience with a newbie.
> 
> 
> Bruce



We had a thread on that recently: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1316836 


All BR players have been supposed to obey the Image Constraint Token since day 1, but discs have not been using it (maybe some exceptions). Maybe they will start now.


What is new in 2011 is additional constraints on the hardware to degrade BR output over analog for all discs. Pre-2011 players do not do this.


BR players have never been allowed to upscale CSS-protected DVDs over component. Home-made backups usually remove the CSS and upscaling is possible on those.


-Bill


----------



## pacofortacos

bruce.weiland, what might work better for you is to buy a HDfury 2, this converts hdmi to component - just for your situation.

Then at that point, it opens you bluray player choices up quite a bit as this will allow upscaling of dvd - since it is over hdmi.


----------



## bruce.weiland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sloar* /forum/post/20300645
> 
> 
> ...... someone mentioned that by directly connecting the player to the tv, it eliminated the stuttering, but I wanted to run it through my receiver. I don't think that the S570 has component jacks on the back.



Thanks for the reply.










Some time ago I experienced both video and audio quality issues that I was not will to put up with, when I used the switching capabilities of my AVR. It was certainly convenient, but although my video playback system is relatively inexpensive, I want the best quality performance out of it that it is capable of.


I connect directly to the tv. So that should be a non issue.


I am relatively sure that there is component out on the S570/57.


----------



## 80sGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema13* /forum/post/20300480
> 
> 
> You know how sales of vinyl records continue to rise every year? I'm one of the contributors! (especially now that many records come with the CD included at no extra charge.)



Same here, I wouldn't buy a receiver without a PHONO input (not much choice these days) and luckily the Denon AVR-2310ci comes with a vast amount of Audio IN plus Phono. The receiver has allowed me to be able to enjoy my records and other audio decks hooked up to it. In my opinion it is the last great A/V receiver on the market as of 2010! Going back to the subject of video, my Denon's got 5/1 HDMI and one of them is reserved for the Oppo BDP-93.


----------



## sofast1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *80sGuy* /forum/post/20301130
> 
> 
> Same here, I wouldn't buy a receiver without a PHONO input (not much choice these days) and luckily the Denon AVR-2310ci comes with a vast amount of Audio IN plus Phono. The receiver has allowed me to be able to enjoy my records and other audio decks hooked up to it. In my opinion it is the last great A/V receiver on the market as of 2010! Going back to the subject of video, my Denon's got 5/1 HDMI and one of them is reserved for the Oppo BDP-93.



You can buy a high quality phono pre-amp(like Cambridge Audio) for under$100. Use it with any receiver,then play on!


----------



## bruce.weiland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/20300672
> 
> 
> All BR players have been supposed to obey the Image Constraint Token since day 1, but discs have not been using it (maybe some exceptions). Maybe they will start now.
> 
> 
> What is new in 2011 is additional constraints on the hardware to degrade BR output over analog for all discs. Pre-2011 players do not do this.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Bill, thanks for the link. I will read it later this evening. And thanks for the clarification on the ICT. I thought some players did not have it.


I did know they were messing with analog output further in 2011 and beyond players.


So, I need to the post right after yours.


Bruce


----------



## 80sGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sofast1* /forum/post/20301167
> 
> 
> You can buy a high quality phono pre-amp(like Cambridge Audio) for under$100. Use it with any receiver,then play on!



Another $100 on top of a few hundred doesn't seem feasible to me.


----------



## bruce.weiland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pacofortacos* /forum/post/20300792
> 
> 
> bruce.weiland, what might work better for you is to buy a HDfury 2, this converts hdmi to component - just for your situation.
> 
> Then at that point, it opens you bluray player choices up quite a bit as this will allow upscaling of dvd - since it is over hdmi.



Thank you. I was wondering about that possibility. I realized that it would make the player's analog output moot, but wondered how good the video quality of a 1080p hdmi to 1080i component output converter would be.


I will research the HDfury 2. Again. thanks.


Bruce


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sofast1* /forum/post/20299129
> 
> 
> $$. Quality single cd players(if you can find one) start out about $250.



IMO, you are making a big mistake. You are really better off with an inexpensive CD player than an inexpensive BD player if you just want to play CDs. And I never heard anything so ridiculous that a player that plays SACDs would sound better for regular CDs.


----------



## sofast1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *80sGuy* /forum/post/20301204
> 
> 
> Another $100 on top of a few hundred doesn't seem feasible to me.



It costs a whole lot more to have it built in your receiver.

If you've found a great deal on an avr that you love,but it doesn't have a phono input........


----------



## sofast1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/20301687
> 
> 
> IMO, you are making a big mistake. You are really better off with an inexpensive CD player than an inexpensive BD player if you just want to play CDs.



Please tell me why? The only inexpensive cd players I found were Teac and Magnavox,not inspiring brand names(Teac was 35 years ago). Will that sound better than a $130 blu ray player? Yamaha and Onkyo start at $250.







I was told that a sacd enabled blu ray player would probably have a better audio stage to deal with the high res sacd signal. Using hdmi out,I'd be using the dacs in the pre/pro,so I don't think that's an issue either.


----------



## Sloar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bruce.weiland* /forum/post/20300990
> 
> 
> 
> I am relatively sure that there is component out on the S570/57.



You're right. I checked the back of it when I got home and it does have component out.


----------



## pacofortacos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bruce.weiland* /forum/post/20301239
> 
> 
> Thank you. I was wondering about that possibility. I realized that it would make the player's analog output moot, but wondered how good the video quality of a 1080p hdmi to 1080i component output converter would be.
> 
> 
> I will research the HDfury 2. Again. thanks.
> 
> 
> Bruce




I doubt you will really notice the difference, I did a back to back comparison using Avatar bluray and the difference between the two was minimal to nonexistant.

I would feed it 1080i in though as it doesn't up or down convert and I doubt your display will take 1080P through component - but it might.


The HDfury 3 has a few other perks if you need/want them.


----------



## pacofortacos

The other thing is some studios may soon, if not already, eliminate the high resolution output through the component out on the player.


----------



## Akuma1970

Panasonic DMP BDT 310 or Samsung BDD7500?Pani is 100 euro's cheaper but less stylish than the samsung.Pani has wifi build in,samsung hasn't.


Most votes counts


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Akuma1970* /forum/post/20302611
> 
> 
> Panasonic DMP BDT 310 or Samsung BDD7500?Pani is 100 euro's cheaper but less stylish than the samsung.Pani has wifi build in,samsung hasn't.
> 
> 
> Most votes counts



Not sure who you are responding to, or what you are asking. The 310 is an excellent player, but only needed if you need dual HDMI outputs (otherwise, go with the 210, or even the 110 if WiFi is not needed).


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sofast1* /forum/post/20301705
> 
> 
> Please tell me why? The only inexpensive cd players I found were Teac and Magnavox,not inspiring brand names(Teac was 35 years ago). Will that sound better than a $130 blu ray player? Yamaha and Onkyo start at $250.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was told that a sacd enabled blu ray player would probably have a better audio stage to deal with the high res sacd signal. Using hdmi out,I'd be using the dacs in the pre/pro,so I don't think that's an issue either.



First, you were told wrong. All these players will sound the same if you are using digital output (I don't see how having SACD capability will affect digitally-output sound for non-SACDs). Second, I have found the CD-playing features much more user friendly on CDs than DVD players (including BD players); even simple functions such as fast-forward and fast-rewind work better on CD players than BD players when playing CDs. Also, IMO, less expensive BD players will be putting most of their technology and cost on the video side, not audio. You need to go to a few stores and play with these players to see what you like and dislike (that's all that matters). If it was me, I'd spend the extra $$ and go Yamaha or Onkyo CD player (you said in another post that you have a high end audio system and don't want to sacrifice audio quality).


----------



## Dr_jitsu

I have a question....I originally got the Oppo 93 but had problems with it so I just ordered a Panny 110.


Will the Panny audio sound as good as the Oppo? They both have 24 bit DACs.


The second question is, will a dedicated CD player like my Onkyo C-S5VL sound better than both?


I have the S5VL in my bedroom set up and am pleased with it.


----------



## Denog

I have a 2007 Panasonic Plasma and an RX-V765 Yamaha receiver. I am currently using a Panasonic DMP-BD60 Blu Ray player. I absolutely loathe the loading times of the BR player. I am considering an Oppo but $500 is a bit much right now. I primarily play Blu Ray movies and occasionally DVDs. I like to listen to music, but I rarely use this setup to do so. I have a PS3 that I use striclty for games and also for Netflix. So, besides the OPPO, what is the next best thing?


----------



## armada10

I currently use an LG BD-390 for playback of blu ray files(stream files from BDMV folder)from my external hdd connected via usb, will stream only dts and dolby digital audio, does not recognize dts-ma or dolby truehd, no problems with hd video playback however. Any players in the market available that have this functionality? Thanks.


----------



## anthonymoody




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema13* /forum/post/20300450
> 
> 
> The Samsung D6700 has Vudu, Hulu+, Netflix, CinemaNow, YouTube, and Pandora (along with some other apps I don't use, such as Twitter, Facebook, etc.). PQ on HD from NF is better than the PS3 (from what I've seen). In fact, I was able to compare the Sci Channel's HD presentation (via FIOS) of FIREFLY with the NF standard version streamed through the player...and the NF standard version looked better than the HD channel! Vudu HDX is REALLY terrific...sometimes even better than BD. (Depending on how the BD was mastered, natch.) The player also has both 3D and 2D-to-3D conversion. I don't have a 3D set, but its good to have for when I do. But even better, it has *2* HDMI outputs. What this means is that, if you go with a 3D set in the future, but your receiver is a year old (or more, which means the HDMI is 1.3 and not the 3D-required 1.4) you can STILL get lossless audio. You'd connect one HDMI 1.4 to the TV for the 3D image and the other HDMI-out can feed the audio to the receiver. So you wouldn't need to purchase a new receiver when/if you go 3D. That's about as "future-proof" as you can get. Retail is $300 but Amazon has it for about $30 - $40 less.



Thanks much! I'll check it out...


----------



## WolfsBane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Denog* /forum/post/20308749
> 
> 
> I have a 2007 Panasonic Plasma and an RX-V765 Yamaha receiver. I am currently using a Panasonic DMP-BD60 Blu Ray player. I absolutely loathe the loading times of the BR player. I am considering an Oppo but $500 is a bit much right now. I primarily play Blu Ray movies and occasionally DVDs. I like to listen to music, but I rarely use this setup to do so. I have a PS3 that I use striclty for games and also for Netflix. So, besides the OPPO, what is the next best thing?




Denog


IMO, the current lineup of Pannys BD would be an outstanding option to explore. The DMP-BDT110, DMP-BDT210, and soon to be released DMP-BDT310 are supposed to have significantly improved video and audio capabilities as well as significantly better loading times. A great match for your current setup as well.


----------



## Denog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WolfsBane* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Denog
> 
> 
> IMO, the current lineup of Pannys BD would be an outstanding option to explore. The DMP-BDT110, DMP-BDT210, and soon to be released DMP-BDT310 are supposed to have significantly improved video and audio capabilities as well as significantly better loading times. A great match for your current setup as well.



That is what I am leaning towards. Since I don't have a 1.4 receiver, I am leaning towards the 310 just in case I go 3D in the future and don't want to upgrade my AVR. However, that may be a couple of years from now so I am also comparing the 210 to 110. I have yet to read what the tube effects and high clarity audio do on the 210 and if it is worth the extra cash.


----------



## mdavej

All have high clarity audio. The 210/310 only add tube effects. As I said in the Panasonic thread, that's the only audio difference. Chris's review will answer a lot of your questions. You really should read it.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonymoody* /forum/post/20309308
> 
> 
> Thanks much! I'll check it out...




FYI, it also has Blockbuster (but BB currently doesn't provide HD).


----------



## Denog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All have high clarity audio. The 210/310 only add tube effects. As I said in the Panasonic thread, that's the only audio difference. Chris's review will answer a lot of your questions. You really should read it.



I looked and could only find his CES comparison. Thanks for the feedback.


UPDATE: According to the 110/210 Operator's Manual, only the 210 has High Clarity Audio. It, along with tube effects, is only available on the 210 at the moment.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Denog* /forum/post/20310171
> 
> 
> I looked and could only find his CES comparison. Thanks for the feedback.


 THIS is probably the same thing you found, but it clearly specifies the features and differences for each model. Below is a snippet:

*Panasonic DMP-BD75 Blu-ray Player* (baseline features)
New GUI
Ultra-Fast Booting and Disc Loading
Wired networking
MKV (and other media) playback
Media Playback from USB port
DLNA local media streaming capabilities
Netflix, CinemaNow and other select streaming services
Basic HDMI-CEC control
MAP: $99.99

*Panasonic DMP-BDT110 Blu-ray 3D Player*

All of the features of the DMP-BD75 plus:
Blu-ray 3D playback
3D Effect controller and 2D to 3D conversion
Advanced VIERA Connect platform including Skype Video Calling
VIERA Link (enhanced HDMI-CEC controls)
Media Playback from USB and from SDXC slot
iPhone control
Adaptive Chroma Processor for improved picture
"Pure Sound" jitter purifier for enhanced audio performance
MAP: $149.99

*Panasonic DMP-BDT210 Blu-ray 3D Player*

All of the features of the DMP-BDT110 plus:
Integrated WiFi Networking
Touch-Free Sensor for easier disc tray opening
Tube Sound Effects
MAP: $199.99

*Panasonic DMP-BDT310 Blu-ray 3D Player*

All of the features of the DMP-BDT210 plus:
Dual HDMI outputs for compatibility with pre-3D HDMI receivers
MAP: $249.99


----------



## Denog

Sadly, there is no mention of the "High Clarity Sound" which is not available on the 110, but is on the 210/310. Perhaps the comparison can be updated.


----------



## mdavej

Good find. HERE's an explanation of that feature.


Other 210-only features missing from that review are:
Playback Information Window (shows additional info about audio/video and settings)
7.1ch Audio Reformatting (6.1 or less automatically expanded to 7.1)


----------



## bruce.weiland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pacofortacos* /forum/post/20302354
> 
> 
> I doubt you will really notice the difference, I did a back to back comparison using Avatar bluray and the difference between the two was minimal to nonexistant.
> 
> I would feed it 1080i in though as it doesn't up or down convert and I doubt your display will take 1080P through component - but it might.
> 
> 
> The HDfury 3 has a few other perks if you need/want them.



That is good news. Will most, in particular, the Sony 58 send a 1080i out the HDMI??? If yes, then I am not sure why I would need to spend twice as much for an HDFury3. It seems that the only thing it does beyond the 2, that I might need, is convert the 1080p to 1080i.


What do you think?


Bruce


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dr_jitsu* /forum/post/20307370
> 
> 
> I have a question....I originally got the Oppo 93 but had problems with it so I just ordered a Panny 110.
> 
> 
> Will the Panny audio sound as good as the Oppo? They both have 24 bit DACs.
> 
> 
> The second question is, will a dedicated CD player like my Onkyo C-S5VL sound better than both?
> 
> 
> I have the S5VL in my bedroom set up and am pleased with it.



No, the Pannys will not sound as good as the Oppo for analog audio output. For digital audio, yes, they will sound the same. If you want to use analog audio, either keep the Oppo (after it's fixed) or hook up your Onkyo dedicated CD player (which will sound better than the Pannys for CDs w/ analog audio, don't know vs. the Oppo).


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Denog* /forum/post/20308749
> 
> 
> I have a 2007 Panasonic Plasma and an RX-V765 Yamaha receiver. I am currently using a Panasonic DMP-BD60 Blu Ray player. I absolutely loathe the loading times of the BR player. I am considering an Oppo but $500 is a bit much right now. I primarily play Blu Ray movies and occasionally DVDs. I like to listen to music, but I rarely use this setup to do so. I have a PS3 that I use striclty for games and also for Netflix. So, besides the OPPO, what is the next best thing?



You might want to consider the Denon 1611, especially if you want a universal player for SACD/DVD-A (it's $100 cheaper than the Oppo).


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Denog* /forum/post/20309536
> 
> 
> That is what I am leaning towards. Since I don't have a 1.4 receiver, I am leaning towards the 310 just in case I go 3D in the future and don't want to upgrade my AVR. However, that may be a couple of years from now so I am also comparing the 210 to 110. I have yet to read what the tube effects and high clarity audio do on the 210 and if it is worth the extra cash.



For movies, IMO, the main difference between the 110 and the 210 is WiFi (I doubt the audio difference is significant). For CDs w/ analog audio, I'd use a dedicated CD player over either of these players. Don't get me wrong, I love my 110, and audio is excellent for movies. But I use a Rotel for CDs and a Denon for SACDs (analog output).


----------



## pacofortacos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bruce.weiland* /forum/post/20310680
> 
> 
> That is good news. Will most, in particular, the Sony 58 send a 1080i out the HDMI??? If yes, then I am not sure why I would need to spend twice as much for an HDFury3. It seems that the only thing it does beyond the 2, that I might need, is convert the 1080p to 1080i.
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> Bruce




Sony 58?, not sure I know of that model, but most players will send out a 1080i picture of hdmi.


The hdfury2 will do 1080P also







Can your tv accept 1080P over component?

THE only real drawback using one of these is the audio. How will you handle the audio?


PM me if you want to keep this thread cleaner










Jeff


----------



## bruce.weiland

PM'ed


----------



## sofast1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/20305873
> 
> 
> If it was me, I'd spend the extra $$ and go Yamaha or Onkyo CD player (you said in another post that you have a high end audio system and don't want to sacrifice audio quality).



Looking at the Yamaha CD-S300(sometimes I need to be told repeatedly). It has analog,coax,optical outputs. My pre/pro will accept any of them. Which do you think will sound the best(I've always used analog)?


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sofast1* /forum/post/20311308
> 
> 
> Looking at the Yamaha CD-S300(sometimes I need to be told repeatedly). It has analog,coax,optical outputs. My pre/pro will accept any of them. Which do you think will sound the best(I've always used analog)?



What pre/pro do you have? Whichever has the best audio DACs will sound best. If you go that route, you can do an A/B comparison, analog vs. digital.


----------



## moxie1617

You shouldn't see any difference between digital coaxial and optical, but you may see a difference between the digital and analog-either could be better than the other. I think for that only your ears will be able to judge.


----------



## sofast1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/20311627
> 
> 
> What pre/pro do you have? Whichever has the best audio DACs will sound best. If you go that route, you can do an A/B comparison, analog vs. digital.



Yamaha RX-V667 using 4 external amplifiers(3 mono,1 two ch.) & powered sub(5.1). Both CD-S300 and RX-V667 are current models. Analog would use cd player's dac,coax or optical(any difference?) would use 667's dac? Can I connect both(analog and digital) outputs of cd player at the same time so I can just switch inputs on 667 to compare?


This might help; http://www.yamahacommercialaudiosyst...hp?prodID=1124 What do you think?


Didn't mean to slight you moxie1617,thought I'd reply to both at once. Chime in!


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sofast1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yamaha RX-V667 using 4 external amplifiers(3 mono,1 two ch.) & powered sub(5.1). Both CD-S300 and RX-V667 are current models. Analog would use cd player's dac,coax or optical(any difference?) would use 667's dac? Can I connect both(analog and digital) outputs of cd player at the same time so I can just switch inputs on 667 to compare?
> 
> 
> This might help; http://www.yamahacommercialaudiosyst...hp?prodID=1124 What do you think?
> 
> 
> Didn't mean to slight you moxie1617,thought I'd reply to both at once. Chime in!



You can connect both at the same time. Some people do that with their DVD and Blu-ray players. They use analog for their CD's and digital for multi-channel DVD's and Blu-rays. Some players cut off the 1st second of a track because of HDMI handshakes.


----------



## Denog

I decided to go with the Panny 110. Best Buy gave me $40 off on Blu ray movies (a promotion they are running with the 110) so I ended up saving some cash since I was already planning on buying 2 movies today.


----------



## Mocs123

It looks like my Panasonic BD10 finally quit playing blu ray titles so I am in the market for a new player. I have been looking at used Oppo 83's but wonder if I would be better off with a newer model like the Panasonic 110? I don't need a lot of features and stream everything to my pre-pro (Onkyo 885) via hdmi. I am mainly looking for high quality blu ray video and a long lasting player.


I also prefer a little beefier looking components and hate the look of slim players (which they all seem to be nowdays) suggestions?


----------



## powderfinger

I have had the Pany BD35 for over a year and have had a positive experience overall. I've decided to update my system a component at a time, and started with the blu-ray player (so I could have a player w/ my other TV). My AVR and TV do not accept HDMI, but I wanted a 3D capable Blu Ray player to grow into w/ future purchases.


I went with the LG BD670 and the streaming features and wifi seem great. But I can tell a noticeable difference b/w the Pany and the LG when outputting 720p via the component cables. The LG seems to struggle more with screen drawing and there is more artifact than with the Pany.


So here's the question: Do I take it back and hunt for a different model? If I'm moving to HDMI in the next year, will any reason the LG would perform better via HDMI? In short, is it possible the component output isn't on par w/ my Pany but that the HDMI would be great when I step up to glorious 1080p?


----------



## BillP

If you're not happy with the LG, take it back and get another Panny (110 or 210), which is even better than the 35.


----------



## Akuma1970

I so want a 310,but it's almost impossible to find over here







Sucks monkey balls living in Belgium


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Akuma1970* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I so want a 310,but it's almost impossible to find over here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks monkey balls living in Belgium



Well it ain't here yet either and lambic beer is hard to find - so which is worse? lol


----------



## Kevin-av

First post. Thanks to all the contributers. I have been reading for a few days and have not seen this question.


Just moved and tossed my old Sony 38" picture tube TV because I couldn't move it.


I got the Vizio 47 LCD-LED for our living room. This is a huge upgrade form the Sony so all is well with the family.


We decided to upgrade our DVD HT in a box to a stand alone Blu-Ray connected to my Denon AV stereo setup.


While looking at Blu-Ray players what everyone in my family wants is the internet connectivity? Online content is more important then putting a disk in the slot. Wi-Fi connectivity not an issue as we have high speed (~10mb) and a wireless N router. I would like to stay in the low 200 dollar range.


Which player offers the best "apps" today?

Which player offers the ability to upgrade the apps as more services are available?


Should I just "bite the bullet" and get a PS3?


Thanks


Kevin


----------



## TrueBlueLS

I need a suggestion for a Blu-ray player for my parents. I was tempted to go with a PS3 for them, but I've noticed the laser on the PS3 can be very picky on discs it plays back (at least the launch 60GB). Here's my requirements:


* I'd prefer not to buy refurbished unless I can get at least a 2-3 year warranty cheap.

* Must be able to do firmware updates over ethernet or wireless


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TrueBlueLS* /forum/post/20317302
> 
> 
> I need a suggestion for a Blu-ray player for my parents. I was tempted to go with a PS3 for them, but I've noticed the laser on the PS3 can be very picky on discs it plays back (at least the launch 60GB). Here's my requirements:
> 
> 
> * I'd prefer not to buy refurbished unless I can get at least a 2-3 year warranty cheap.
> 
> * Must be able to do firmware updates over ethernet or wireless



Panasonic 110 (ethernet) or 210 (WiFi) are great value (less expensive, and better, than the PS3).


----------



## MattK23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin-av* /forum/post/20316732
> 
> 
> First post. Thanks to all the contributers. I have been reading for a few days and have not seen this question.
> 
> 
> Just moved and tossed my old Sony 38" picture tube TV because I couldn't move it.
> 
> 
> I got the Vizio 47 LCD-LED for our living room. This is a huge upgrade form the Sony so all is well with the family.
> 
> 
> We decided to upgrade our DVD HT in a box to a stand alone Blu-Ray connected to my Denon AV stereo setup.
> 
> 
> While looking at Blu-Ray players what everyone in my family wants is the internet connectivity? Online content is more important then putting a disk in the slot. Wi-Fi connectivity not an issue as we have high speed (~10mb) and a wireless N router. I would like to stay in the low 200 dollar range.
> 
> 
> Which player offers the best "apps" today?
> 
> Which player offers the ability to upgrade the apps as more services are available?
> 
> 
> Should I just "bite the bullet" and get a PS3?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Kevin



I just bought a Panny DMP-BDT210 online, and hooked it up yesterday to my (Wirless N) netowrk.It took minutes; it auto updates the firmware, & setting it up to stream from my W7 pc's, and meshing it with Netflix, Amazon & YouTube, was easy. It can be had for well under your dollar limit. For the $, it's an impressive unit. (I first read about it, here, so thanks everyone for the recomendations and input)


----------



## sashimi

What's the difference between the DMP BDT210 and the BDT310?


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sashimi* /forum/post/20318264
> 
> 
> What's the difference between the DMP BDT210 and the BDT310?



Get the 210 over the 110 if you need wireless.

Get the 310 over the 210 if you need dual HDMI.


----------



## bigbadred00

I just purchased a Samsung UN55D7000 TV which is a smart TV with wireless built in. I'm looking for a good Blu Ray Player. I guess I should get one of the new 3d ones but since I have smart tv, etc. do I need to get a wireless built in Blu Ray Player? Additionally I was wondering if I got HDMI with ethernet built in and connect the Samsung to my new blu ray player would built in wi fi really even be needed? Not sure of the technology?


I wouldn't mind getting the PS3. I kinda want to play some sports games on it but are there any better options? Some of the wi fi built in players have pretty good deals right now.


----------



## Neptune76

I only use it for Avi files/mkv files... so now I'm wondering, is there a better player for just video files?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neptune76* /forum/post/20319786
> 
> 
> I only use it for Avi files/mkv files... so now I'm wondering, is there a better player for just video files?



There is a forum for media server products which might suit you better: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forum...aysprune=&f=39 


-Bill


----------



## ruanddu

Hello,


I am a first time poster here to the AVS Forums. After reading many reviews on blu-ray players with 7.1 analog out and netflix/youtube abilities, it seems that the Samsung BD-C6500 player is a good option. However, I am interested in your opinion. Are there better blu ray players out there in the same price range with 7.1 analog audio and good netflix/youtube streaming? I will be using wired internet.


Thanks for any help you can offer!


Josh


----------



## bored4long

I'm considering selling my PS3 for $250 (mistake?). I only ever use it for Bluray playback and Netflix. I'm looking forward to my Harmony controlling BR playback if I get a new player.


All I care about is BR PQ, upscaling DVD PQ, and Netflix quality and easy interface (I hated the PS3 Netflix UI). I don't have 3D, and won't any time soon. I have cat5e to that location so wifi is not needed, nor wanted. The cheaper the player, the better.


What should I get?


----------



## dborgill

I sold my PS3 because I rarely play it and I am watching less and less Blu-Ray movies. Now, I am on the hunt for a solid but very cheap Blu-Ray player. I don't care what brand it is but only have two requirements:


1 - The load times aren't extremely slow


2 - I have a Marantz receiver that only does uncompressed PCM sound so that is why the PS3 was perfect.



Please help -- Thanks in advance!


----------



## PDXscreen

You could get deals on older players, but they would probably be somewhat slow. It seems that most new players still cost 99-120 at the low end. The LG BD550 has received decent reviews for speed. Just realize that at that price range the bells and whistles will be minimized. If you are just using it for Blu-ray playback the differences in video quality between players will be somewhat minimal. You can find refurbished units for ~50 but they will likely be somewhat slow.


----------



## dborgill

I really don't need ANY bells and whistles at all. Just the PCM output and somewhat speedy load times.


I am looking at the Panny BD75, LG BD550 or anything similar but just don't know if they will output the audio I need. Wish I could find something cheaper but hard to find any retail for cheaper than those.


----------



## BillP

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bored4long* 
I'm considering selling my PS3 for $250 (mistake?). I only ever use it for Bluray playback and Netflix. I'm looking forward to my Harmony controlling BR playback if I get a new player.


All I care about is BR PQ, upscaling DVD PQ, and Netflix quality and easy interface (I hated the PS3 Netflix UI). I don't have 3D, and won't any time soon. I have cat5e to that location so wifi is not needed, nor wanted. The cheaper the player, the better.


What should I get?
Panny 110


----------



## BillP

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bigbadred00* 
I just purchased a Samsung UN55D7000 TV which is a smart TV with wireless built in. I'm looking for a good Blu Ray Player. I guess I should get one of the new 3d ones but since I have smart tv, etc. do I need to get a wireless built in Blu Ray Player? Additionally I was wondering if I got HDMI with ethernet built in and connect the Samsung to my new blu ray player would built in wi fi really even be needed? Not sure of the technology?


I wouldn't mind getting the PS3. I kinda want to play some sports games on it but are there any better options? Some of the wi fi built in players have pretty good deals right now.
If your display has WiFi and Netflix streaming, you don't need it in your BluRay player.


----------



## blackssr

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dborgill* 
I sold my PS3 because I rarely play it and I am watching less and less Blu-Ray movies. Now, I am on the hunt for a solid but very cheap Blu-Ray player. I don't care what brand it is but only have two requirements:


1 - The load times aren't extremely slow


2 - I have a Marantz receiver that only does uncompressed PCM sound so that is why the PS3 was perfect.



Please help -- Thanks in advance!
If the PS3 was perfect, why did you sell it? It is still the fastest loader out there. ?????????????????


----------



## Jim McC

Walmart.com has the LG BD530 for $65.


----------



## bommai

Most new players do PCM through HDMI and support internal decoding of all new audio formats.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dborgill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I really don't need ANY bells and whistles at all. Just the PCM output and somewhat speedy load times.
> 
> 
> I am looking at the Panny BD75, LG BD550 or anything similar but just don't know if they will output the audio I need. Wish I could find something cheaper but hard to find any retail for cheaper than those.



The Panny 75 will only decode to 2ch so that may not be what you want,


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Akuma1970* /forum/post/20316105
> 
> 
> I so want a 310,but it's almost impossible to find over here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks monkey balls living in Belgium



Hasn't been release here in the USA ..Matter of fact I don't think anyone has the 310 yet.


Should be release anyday now so keep up the hope.


----------



## andrewbkillen

Hey all. I just recently purchased a Samsung PN50C7000 and I am loving it. It's time for a new bluray player though as I am moving my Sony S570 to the bedroom. I am currently looking at 3 different players but am open to others as long as they are carried at bestbuy *flamesuit on* I have a $300 giftcard there and it just doesn't make sense buying it anywhere else for me. Anyway, the three players I am looking at are the Samsung BD-D6500 and 6700 as well as the Denon DBP-1611.


Price is not a factor in my decision making between these units. I'm not concerned with the streaming services between players either since the TV supports this. I am also not concerned about analog audio differences as this player will be hooked up via 1 HDMI cable to my RX-A1000 receiver.


1. The reason I am swaying between the two samsung models is because I have heard different things about them. I spoke to a Samsung rep, who I know and trust, that says the BD-D6700 has a better upconversion tech for DVD's. This to me is worth the upgrade from the BD-D6500. Samsung's website and CNET both overlook this feature, if it exists. Can anyone confirm or deny this?


2. I really don't know a lot about the 1611. I've always been a fan of Denon disc drives but I've heard that for 3D you really want matching BR/TV. Is this true?


3. Does the Denon have better DVD playback as I am assuming I will never be able to see a difference on BR?


4. Who has been more reliable as far as F/W updates to support the latest movies, even after the player is discontinued? I plan on keeping this player for a while.


If you've gotten this far thanks for reading through my rambling and if you have an answer to any or all of my questions I would appreciate it greatly. I am also open to any suggestions, again as long as they are carried at BB.


Thanks again,

Andrew


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewbkillen* /forum/post/20331841
> 
> 
> 1. The reason I am swaying between the two samsung models is because I have heard different things about them. I spoke to a Samsung rep, who I know and trust, that says the BD-D6700 has a better upconversion tech for DVD's. This to me is worth the upgrade from the BD-D6500. Samsung's website and CNET both overlook this feature, if it exists. Can anyone confirm or deny this?
> 
> Andrew



While I have the D6700, I can't compare the opconversion to the 6500...but I've never seen a player that upcoverted standard DVDs as well as my HD-DVD Player (perhaps the OPPOs did, but haven't seen one myself). I do know that the 6700 is the first I've viewed that surpasses the great upconversion I've enjoyed from the HD-DVD unit.


It is also quieter than the one 6500 that I saw. (But that might just have been a problem that one player.)


The only complaint I've heard about the 6500 is that the Netflix performance has glitches, but since you mention streaming isn't a factor, that may not be an issue.


Another difference (which, again, may not matter) is the 6500 is black on top and silver on the bottom. The 6700 is silver on top and black on the bottom


I don't know if BB price-matches, but if they do, Amazon has the 6700 for $240.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewbkillen* /forum/post/20331841
> 
> 
> the three players I am looking at are the Samsung BD-D6500 and 6700 as well as the Denon DBP-1611.
> 
> 
> Price is not a factor in my decision making between these units. I'm not concerned with the streaming services between players either since the TV supports this. I am also not concerned about analog audio differences as this player will be hooked up via 1 HDMI cable to my RX-A1000 receiver.
> 
> 
> 1. The reason I am swaying between the two samsung models is because I have heard different things about them. I spoke to a Samsung rep, who I know and trust, that says the BD-D6700 has a better upconversion tech for DVD's. This to me is worth the upgrade from the BD-D6500. Samsung's website and CNET both overlook this feature, if it exists. Can anyone confirm or deny this?
> 
> 
> 2. I really don't know a lot about the 1611. I've always been a fan of Denon disc drives but I've heard that for 3D you really want matching BR/TV. Is this true?
> 
> 
> 3. Does the Denon have better DVD playback as I am assuming I will never be able to see a difference on BR?
> 
> 
> 4. Who has been more reliable as far as F/W updates to support the latest movies, even after the player is discontinued? I plan on keeping this player for a while.



Absolutely not, you do not need to match the brand of plasma and the BR player brand for 3D. What you need to match is the 3D glasses with the plasma. IMO, get the Denon (better reliability than Samsung).


----------



## Jim McC

What's the cheapest Blu-ray player these days, with Netflix? That's not a piece of junk, of course. Thanks.


----------



## HiDef Lover

Hello forum, I'm in the market to purchase a new player. My question is what is the fastest most affordable player on the market today? I'm not concerned with using any web based apps. Just would like a player that spins up quick when a disc is placed in the tray. Again the emphasis is on (affordability). Thanks for your participation in this query!!!!!


----------



## dborgill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bommai* /forum/post/20328584
> 
> 
> Most new players do PCM through HDMI and support internal decoding of all new audio formats.



Yet the Panny BD75 only decodes 2ch? WTF? I can't any other tech specs for most cheap players. I just don't want to order something online and have it not work out for 5.1 PCM...


Only selling my PS3, I rarely if ever played games on it and didn't want to invest MORE money to get a decent remote for it. It was a hot, big $$$ blu-ray player


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dborgill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the Panny BD75 only decodes 2ch? WTF? I can't any other tech specs for most cheap players. I just don't want to order something online and have it not work out for 5.1 PCM...
> 
> 
> Only selling my PS3, I rarely if ever played games on it and didn't want to invest MORE money to get a decent remote for it. It was a hot, big $$$ blu-ray player



The 110 wil do 5.1 , you may be able to find it at a price not much greater than the 75. Last year,you could get the 65 for less than the low end 45. Maybe you'll luck out and find the same wit the 110.


----------



## marine92104

Sony S-570 is the fastest player according to the speed test that CNET runs. You can google fastest blu-ray player & their article will come up.


----------



## mystic_sniper28

fastest in what category do you speak of, for playback, for streaming across the net or network..



the fastest can mean a whole host of things, just don't be caught off what is said as you'll likely read a whole lotta porkies reviews aswell, to be honest i wouldn't trust anything on what c/net states in a review as a whole can be a paid advert for the product..


c/net does have a habit making a product sound like it is shining out of someone's a-hole when it can have serious flaws in certain area's..


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marine92104* /forum/post/20334883
> 
> 
> Sony S-570 is the fastest player according to the speed test that CNET runs. You can google fastest blu-ray player & their article will come up.



I wish they would do new tests. I wonder if the new LG's or the new Oppo's are faster than they were. My 2011 LG seems faster than the 2010 one that I had, but I haven't actually recorded any differences with a stop-watch or anything.


Also, if those are the times for the player turning on (MI:III | player on), the 2010 LG players took some time to turn on (12 seconds or so), but the 2011 ones turn on instantly (from pressing power, to seeing the Home screen, it takes around 1 second). I'm curious on the speed increases on the new Oppo models.


----------



## HiDef Lover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mystic_sniper28* /forum/post/20335639
> 
> 
> fastest in what category do you speak of, for playback, for streaming across the net or network..
> 
> 
> 
> the fastest can mean a whole host of things, just don't be caught off what is said as you'll likely read a whole lotta porkies reviews aswell, to be honest i wouldn't trust anything on what c/net states in a review as a whole can be a paid advert for the product..
> 
> 
> c/net does have a habit making a product sound like it is shining out of someone's a-hole when it can have serious flaws in certain area's..



I was referring to the amount of time it takes from when the disc is placed in the tray to when you are at the menu screen ready to play. I also wanted to have as good as picture quality as possible. There's always at least one unit that is a good value that can compete with the high dollar unit.


That's why I ask you guys and girls on this forum because you don't have an agenda toward a certain device. Either you like it or you don't for whatever reason.


----------



## hernanu

I guess it depends what your range is and what you need in a player. The Oppos (93, 95) are IMO the best bluray players available. They also do a great job with CDs, with DVD-A's, SACDs and digital media files (FLAC, MP3, WAV, etc..). They are the best at upscaling DVDs. They are also very fast at loading and playing titles.


They allow you to do network feed of your media files via DLNA clients (some available for free on the web), they also allow you to put your media files on eSATA drives, attach them and play the directly through the player.


The tech support is outstanding and the firmware is upgraded over the net easily and reliably.


Having said that, they are not cheap. Given what they do, they are a great value, but they cost $500 and up. They compete with $2000+ CD, bluray and other media players.


I have an earlier version - the BDP-83, and then thing has never failed me. I have played all sorts of discs without a problem, the firmware usually kept up with the releases. No problems with Avatar, Aliens (workaround), Pirates of the Caribbean, etc. All played and they played well.


Again, it depends on what you want. To me, these are the best.


----------



## Akuma1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiDef Lover* /forum/post/20336222
> 
> 
> I was referring to the amount of time it takes from when the disc is placed in the tray to when you are at the menu screen ready to play. I also wanted to have as good as picture quality as possible. There's always at least one unit that is a good value that can compete with the high dollar unit.
> 
> 
> That's why I ask you guys and girls on this forum because you don't have an agenda toward a certain device. Either you like it or you don't for whatever reason.



Not sure if true but Samsung claims to have the fastest player with the Bdd7500.


----------



## margate21

Help, I need some advice. I own a panasonic bd-30. I bought one of those optical cleaners just to make sure there was no dust inside. I thought I was being proactive in extending the life of my player. It turns out I was wrong. Now my player won't play any blu rays but will play regular dvds. But I have my XA2 for regular dvds. I have tried to get the company who makes the product correct the error but no luck. I bought the drxcleaner from best buy but they didnt care either. Does anyone have any thoughts on how i can get digital innovations to remedy a problem they created. Also wanted to let you guys know not to purchase anything from digital innovations. Any help or thoughts is most appreciated.


----------



## defaultluser

I find I'm desiring a Blu-Ray player: something that can also upscale my DVDs, and playback rips of my movies over the wireless N network (along with the usual need to support a wide array of formats). I don't really care about top-notch audio (I just use the TV speakers).


I would desire to keep things under $250.

*I have concerns about the following:*


I recently bought an LG 47LE5400, and although it comes with video playback built-in, I find that it has a few serious limitations:


1. For rips of my anamorphic DVDs, the TV struggles to display the movie at the correct aspect ratio. The only way to fix this is to re-rip the movie with a custom resolution of 720p wide, but this costs me vertical resolution.


To me, this is an entirely unexpected problem, because I've NEVER seen this kind of issue playing back my DVD rips on various PCs, and I've never seen a DVD player struggle with this sort of thing. If I buy a new Blu-Ray player with wireless playback of my rips, it will have to be able to cope with aspect ratios correctly in everything I throw at it, or I'm not spending the money.


2. MKV movies - will only display subtitles if they are in ASCII format, not UTF. This is completely broken because the only tool chains out there for creating/removing/editing subtitles for MKVs are UTF...getting to work requires extracting the subtitles to a text file, opening with Notepad and saving as ASCII, and I have no desire to ever do this again.


So, it must support UTF subtitles in MKV.


----------



## mystic_sniper28

anamorphic can mean 16:9, 1.33:1, 1.78:1, 1.82:1 1.85:1, 2.39:1 and 2.40:1


black bars start around 1.82:1 the deeper the bar the greater the aspect, nothing around that you can do, unless the player blow up the image..


the other issue you got is frame rate you would literally have remaster the dvd to suit 24 fps from 30 fps..


you could force up to 1080i pending on the quality of the dvd though 24fps is a nono as it looks ****house on crap media disc's or in general so upscaling is a pointless exercise to do as the dvd disc stock will vary greatly from title to title, you could convert to 720p to save space though what's the point in doing that if you're going to force 1080i/p...


this is what i know of over 150 disc's of dvd origin of both region1 and region4 through a sony brd player via hdmi to a sony bravia 32" lcd..


xvid and divx is a standard on most brd players, mkv is likely only going to be supported with yumcha brands of brd same with .ogg..


if your disc is ratshit on playback and you got lg burners stick to tdk or sony dvd-r's, not goldy 1's .. i have found sony and tdk are the best for 1to1 replication...when using lg products...


imo don't try 1080p/24 as you just start asking for trouble as the disc's were designed to run at 30fps telecined..


sadly if you want wifi as an option ya paying $$$ for it sony bdp 370 would be your price range, though wifi isn't an option unless you got an external wifi router running as a wifi bridge, a point to note just becareful you don't fall fowl of the broadcasting laws, what you can get away broadcasting over a lan and what is possible over wlan is 2 different things



for subbing and so forth you may want to talk to people in the anime community...

the best way to improve main features is to cut the junk off the disc, sadly due to laws in my country i can't disclose how to do this due to copyright laws being the way they are as it is copyright infringement to do so..


----------



## bangbusdriver

Good day


Please give me some advise.


I purchased Samsung BD-C5500 and realized it doesn't support Hulu Plus. I'm thinking of returning it and getting Sony BD-S370. Would that be a good decision?


I'm also looking at Sony BD-S380, but it doesn't support DLNA and Samsung BD-D5300 which is a bit more expensive, but I would like to say "F" and "U" and avoid anything Samsung because of lack of Hulu Plus in Samsung BD-C5500.


Features that I require:
Code:


Code:


Hulu Plus or something similar, preferably with SUBTITLES, so I can watch TV episodes and finally get rid of cable.

Netflix preferably with SUBTITLES

DLNA so I can stream AVI (lots of them) /MP4/MKV/WMV(mostly porn) movies from my computer to my 42".

Thanks in advance


----------



## mdavej

Sony won't do netflix subtitles.


----------



## vbgregg

Hi,


Which blu-ray players are capable of playing AVCHD video (from an HD camcorder) stored on a USB device (hard drive or flash drive) connected to the player's USB port?


I found a good deal on a Panasonic DMP BD65, which has both SDHC and USB ports, but the online manual says the USB port only works with music (MP3) and pictures (JPG) -- not videos (AVCHD).


Lots of blu-ray players have USB ports these days, but which ones will allow me to play HD videos from my camcorder by copying AVCHD files from the camcorder to an external USB drive (e.g., WD passport) and then connecting the external USB drive to the blu-ray player?


I looked through a bunch of threads and saw that the Oppo allows this, but it is very expensive. Are there any less expensive brands and models that will work?


Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


Gregg


----------



## bangbusdriver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20346163
> 
> 
> Sony won't do netflix subtitles.



no Samsung C5500, no Sony S370, what then? I just want Hulu/Netflix/DLNA streaming, all preferably with subtitles.


Thanks


----------



## 80sGuy

There are only a limited number selection from Netflix with subtitles and you'd have to view it through a computer.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bangbusdriver* /forum/post/20349973
> 
> 
> no Samsung C5500, no Sony S370, what then? I just want Hulu/Netflix/DLNA streaming, all preferably with subtitles.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I think the PS3 does all of those. But realize no player has the free version of Hulu, only the pay version, Hulu Plus. For that reason, I have no interest in Hulu and am quite happy with my Panasonic 110. Hulu on my HTPC is good enough.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *80sGuy* /forum/post/20350080
> 
> 
> There are only a limited number selection from Netflix with subtitles and you'd have to view it through a computer.



That may have been true a few months ago. But more players are getting netflix subtitles these days, like Panasonic. Quite a few selections have them now.


----------



## bangbusdriver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20350330
> 
> 
> I think the PS3 does all of those. But realize no player has the free version of Hulu, only the pay version, Hulu Plus. For that reason, I have no interest in Hulu and am quite happy with my Panasonic 110. Hulu on my HTPC is good enough.
> 
> 
> That may have been true a few months ago. But more players are getting netflix subtitles these days, like Panasonic. Quite a few selections have them now.



PS3 is a bit too expensive.


I'm looking for something low end, something around $100.


Thanks


----------



## mystic_sniper28

the cheapest unit i've seen in a brd player $200-250, so anything under US $100 will likely be a dvd player, never seen a brd player under $150 USD


----------



## Nick Laslett

Not sure of the limitations for USB, but my PS3 has handled all of my AVCHD playing needs ever since I got my Sony ms camcorder 3 years ago. From memory stick or direct connection.


It is only recently that I've got a PC that can actually handle AVCHD in an acceptable way. The PS3 also has a free simple video editing app which is good enough to creating downrezzed clips for youtube.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mystic_sniper28* /forum/post/20351546
> 
> 
> the cheapest unit i've seen in a brd player $200-250, so anything under US $100 will likely be a dvd player, never seen a brd player under $150 USD



The Panny 110 lists for $150 but can be bought for less.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mystic_sniper28* /forum/post/20351546
> 
> 
> the cheapest unit i've seen in a brd player $200-250, so anything under US $100 will likely be a dvd player, never seen a brd player under $150 USD













BD players broke the $100 mark a couple of years ago and can routinely be found for under $150.


In fact, 3 of the 5 BD players I've purchased over the last couple of years have been under $150 (including the Panny 110, most recently).


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bangbusdriver* /forum/post/20351447
> 
> 
> PS3 is a bit too expensive.
> 
> 
> I'm looking for something low end, something around $100.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Then you'll have to drop one of your requirements. Panny has subtitles but no hulu. Sony has hulu but no subtitles. You could always get a Roku and any blu-ray player you want. But by the time you buy 2 boxes, you could have paid for a PS3. FWIW, I have a PS3 and never use it for streaming because it's too awkward to use. But I'm curious why price is such a concern since you'll be paying $8/month for hulu anyway. The subscription cost will far surpass the equipment cost no matter what you buy.


----------



## dp_williams

What is the best Blu-ray player for


----------



## Zenak

I've been using my PS3 as a BluRay player, but primarily for DLNA streaming and NetFlix. It YLOD'd on me. I don't own or rent a lot of Blu Ray movies, I could probably live without it. I also only rarely play games.


Having said that I know there are combination boxes out there that will perform all three functions.


Would I be better of with replacing it with a PS3, or are there combination units at a significantly lower price point that perform all these functions at about the same quality?


Considering a replacement PS3 is $299, I am thinking the standalone device would have to be cheaper than $200.


DLNA is required, as is a Wired Ethernet connection, NetFlix streaming.


Codec: DivX, XVid, WM9, .264

Containers:AVI, MKV, WMV


Is there anything like this in the


----------



## wmcclain

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dp_williams* 
What is the best Blu-ray player for


----------



## TonsOfSteel

I already have an Onkyo NR3008 for audio and a Panny G25 for internet streaming. I just need a fantastic player, cheap.


Thanks!


Any input out there?


Thanks!


----------



## dp_williams

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wmcclain* 
What are your requirements? They have different features not of interest to every buyer.


-Bill
I would like the best picture quality (to pair with my Samsung PN64D7000), the best online streaming features, fast load times, solid unit that will last years, connectivity to NAS or home server or external HD.


I guess that's all I can think of now.


Thank you.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dp_williams* /forum/post/20353721
> 
> 
> I would like the best picture quality (to pair with my Samsung PN64D7000), the best online streaming features, fast load times, solid unit that will last years, connectivity to NAS or home server or external HD.
> 
> 
> I guess that's all I can think of now.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Take a look at the Samsung D6700. Has nearly everything you want. Hopefully it will last for years, as it is 3D capable and I won't have a 3D set for a while! (Goes for about $240.00)


----------



## orediggers10

so I'm going to ask a dumb question. Would the Denon 1611 be heads and shoulders better than the Panny 210? I know the Denon is a bit more expensive, but is it worth it to pay the difference?


----------



## Stew4msu

Head and shoulders above it for what? worth it how?


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orediggers10* /forum/post/20355285
> 
> 
> so I'm going to ask a dumb question. Would the Denon 1611 be heads and shoulders better than the Panny 210? I know the Denon is a bit more expensive, but is it worth it to pay the difference?



The Denon is a universal player (unlike the 210, it plays SACD and DVD-A). It probably has better audio DACs than the 210 (for analog audio out). But PQ will be no better than the 210. So yes, it's worth it, if you want SACD or DVD-A, or even analog audio for CDs. But for digital audio with no need for SACD/DVD-A, then no (IMO), it's not worth the extra $$.


----------



## TonsOfSteel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonsOfSteel* /forum/post/20353675
> 
> 
> I already have an Onkyo NR3008 for audio and a Panny G25 for internet streaming. I just need a fantastic player, cheap.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Any input out there?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



bump


----------



## mdavej

Sorry Tons, but there are lots of great cheap players out there. All have great blu-ray PQ. The best one for you depends on your priorities (upconversion PQ, 3D, DLNA, SACD, analog outs, streaming services, streaming interface and features, wireless, video file types, region-free, etc.). Specify your must-have features, and we'll try to point you in the right direction. IMO, Panasonic has the most balanced feature set and is the best bang for the buck these days.


----------



## SueZQ81

I am looking for a BD player. I will use it ONLY to play Blu-Ray. I do not need internet connectivity, wireless, netflix or any of that; I have separate devices for those needs.


I will be using it with my Yamaha rxv467 connected via HDMI and a Panasonic plasma HDTV.


Sound quality, video quality and load speed are my only concerns for performance.


I have looked at many reviews, but most seem to be focused on internet/streaming issues and that is just not an issue for me.


Thanks!


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SueZQ81* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am looking for a BD player. I will use it ONLY to play Blu-Ray. I do not need internet connectivity, wireless, netflix or any of that; I have separate devices for those needs.
> 
> 
> I will be using it with my Yamaha rxv467 connected via HDMI and a Panasonic plasma HDTV.
> 
> 
> Sound quality, video quality and load speed are my only concerns for performance.
> 
> 
> I have looked at many reviews, but most seem to be focused on internet/streaming issues and that is just not an issue for me.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Video quality for BD is the same across all players, audio quality is determined by your receiver. Load times for current players are not significantly different. So you can pick just about any player you want. You may want to consider the Panasonics if interested in any of the Viera Link, HDMI CEC control, features.


----------



## ncrubyguy

I'm currently considering LG and Samsung players. I'd consider another Sony but no MKV etc afaik. I have looked at the manuals for the Samsung BD-D6700 and LG BD670, but certain details are lacking as to their capabilities. I have grep'd this thread and the 2011 LG thread. There doesn't seem to be a 2011 Samsung thread. I've heard about the lower end players having bugs, poor PQ, or dying quickly. I'm wary of LG because I've had 3 LG burners lose some of all functionality in my various computers. I'd consider another Sony but no MKV etc afaik. Price is a factor (OPPO is too much).


Must be able to:

-play backup BD5/BD9 movies from DVDR/BDR discs (My Sony S360 did this part fine)

-play MKVs from DVDR/BDR discs

-play MPEG2 PS and/or TS files remuxed from TiVo and burned to DVDR/BDR


Medium/High priority:

-chapters and subtitles (srt/ass/sup/vobsub) from inside the mkv files

-play H264 .ts files


Would be nice:

-connect to SMB/CIFS shares for pictures (would save me from having to install DLNA on my Linux server)

-play mp3/aac/flac/ac3 music from Linux server

-browse pictures from Linux server (is 18MP too big?)

-play home movies from Linux server (i can transcode if necessary)

-Netflix (We use TiVos for this now, so no big deal)

-3D in case I ever get a TV for it

-remote control app for iPhone (I can't find the iOS app Samsung supposedly has)

-AirPlay (I am dreaming)

-Plays H264 High Profile, Level 5.1 (more dreaming)


My setup:

-used RCA receiver with 1 optical/1 coax which handles AC3/DTS bitstreams. I don't really need lossless.

-Samsung 46" 120Hz LN46A650

-TiVo HD with antenna input

-Wired gigabit Ethernet


I don't have a lot of time but hopefully I can fill in the technical details of whatever player I end up with.


This is my first post. Did I do it right?










Update: Sony x80 series is in the running now. That'll teach me to use amazon etc to narrow down by features. Things like seeking, chapters, and subtitles are still fuzzy though.


----------



## brigand

Hi folks, I could use some help deciding between players. I'd rather not spend more than $150.


BR PQ and upscaled DVD PQ are of course very important to me, but I'm assuming the players in my price range will be pretty much the same in that regard.


So, my main focus in deciding on a player is how well Netflix works- PQ, interface, etc. I'll also consider the performance of other internet apps (Vudu, Hulu, Amazon VOD, etc.). I don't need wifi, as I will be using a wired connection.


As of now, I've narrowed it down to 2 players:


- Panasonic DMP-BDT110 (~$130)

- Sony BDP-S380 (~$130)


I'm wondering what the key differences are between these 2 players. I've heard that:

- Panny Netflix has 5.1 sound (for movies that have 5.1). Sony does not.

- Panny Netflix has subtitles, Sony does not

- Sony has Hulu, Panny does not


Based on those features, I'm leaning towards the Panny. I have cable, so I doubt I would use Hulu much (I rarely use it now). Is it possible Sony will get 5.1 with Netflix?


What else should I consider? Any idea how BR loading times compare? Are the Netflix interfaces remarkably different? Can you search movies on the Sony?


Thanks!



EDIT: Just noticed that the Sony does not have digital optical out?


----------



## mdavej

Realize that no streaming players have the free Hulu you see on your PC. They only have Hulu Plus, which is $8/month. That makes it a non-starter for me as I have no desire to pay for free content.


As a Panasonic 110 owner reading descriptions of the sony Netflix interface, it sounds pretty much identical, including search. The Panasonic interface looks identical to my PS3, which I would assume is the same for other current sony players. But sony is missing the "Audio & Subtitle" option normally seen on each title. I don't think anybody knows if sony has plans to add Netflix 5.1 to their current models or not.


Panasonic does have an annoying Netflix bug at the moment where you lose the picture for a few frames during speed/resolution changes. Their older players didn't do that. Hopefully they'll have it fixed soon.


On the plus side, DVD upconversion looks noticeably better than other players, to my eyes anyway.


----------



## SueZQ81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/20363652
> 
> 
> Video quality for BD is the same across all players, audio quality is determined by your receiver. Load times for current players are not significantly different. So you can pick just about any player you want. You may want to consider the Panasonics if interested in any of the Viera Link, HDMI CEC control, features.



This is what I suspected, just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something.


----------



## brigand

Thanks for the info. I can't see any reason not to get the Panasonic. That's a shame about the Netflix bug- I'm hoping it won't be too much of an issue for me since I have a pretty good connection- wired, Verizon FiOS, 40 Mbps. I've rarely had bandwidth changes when streaming through my Xbox 360.


(The only thing I wish this player had was a way search Netflix with my smartphone's qwerty keyboard. I've gotten so used to using my phone to search TV shows and setup my DVR.)


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brigand* /forum/post/20364616
> 
> 
> (The only thing I wish this player had was a way search Netflix with my smartphone's qwerty keyboard. I've gotten so used to using my phone to search TV shows and setup my DVR.)



I can't remember the name right now, but I use an app now and then to manage my netflix queue. I just add the result to my instant queue and it shows up pretty quick.


That being said, triple-tap on the panasonic remote works pretty well and displays results as you type.


----------



## andrewbkillen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't remember the name right now, but I use an app now and then to manage my netflix queue. I just add the result to my instant queue and it shows up pretty quick. (The official Netflix iPhone app can't be used to add things to your instant queue).
> 
> 
> That being said, triple-tap on the panasonic remote works pretty well and displays results as you type.



The newest version of the official Netflix iPhone app does allow you to add to your instant queue. I use it since my Sony S370 does not have search.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewbkillen* /forum/post/20365130
> 
> 
> The newest version of the official Netflix iPhone app does allow you to add to your instant queue. I use it since my Sony S370 does not have search.



Thanks!


EDIT: Spoke too soon. Thanks for the info of course, but the new app kind of stinks. No DVD queue management now. The search continues...


----------



## davyo

A friend of mine wants a region free, 3D, BD player with WiFi,, and I have no idea what brands/models to suggest to her that has all those features she is looking for in one BD player.


Thanks much in advance for any suggestions.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## mdavej

There are several. They are pricey because they are hacked or sold by foreign sellers. A hacked sony S570 from ebay is probably the cheapest option ($400??). The Oppo BDP-93 will also work. I think the street price on those is around $700.


If your friend can live without 3D, the insignia WBRDVD can be easily hacked if you load an older firmware. You can get one of those for about $70 on ebay.


----------



## Kain77

Hey, all. I'm finally dipping my toe into the deep, Blu (ray) sea. What I'm trying to find amidst all these feature-laden BD players is one that does the basics: plays Blu ray discs at a good quality for an inexpensive price. No wireless (or Internet at all, really), no media server capabilities, no widgets, no 3D, nothing. Load times that aren't slow as molasses would be nice, as well. Would like to keep the brand Sony, if only for compatibility reasons with my XBR9 and HT-CT500.


Thanks.


----------



## luigionlsd

There's already a topic for this, but the Sony BDP-S380 is probably what you're after.


----------



## Kain77

Yikes, didn't see the sticky (I blame it on the flu







). Thanks.


I looked at the BDP-S380 but was wondering if there's one even more basic than that.


----------



## BillP

Kain, you don't have to match brands with the player and display. Take a look at the 2011 Panasonics as well (fast, excellent PQ, and excellent value).


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kain77* /forum/post/20373044
> 
> 
> Yikes, didn't see the sticky (I blame it on the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Thanks.
> 
> 
> I looked at the BDP-S380 but was wondering if there's one even more basic than that.



The only way to get more basic sony is to get an older model. The S360 is going for about $40 shipped on ebay at the moment. Panasonic's basic BD45 is about $100 new, but $25 more for the 110 adds all kinds of bells and whistles and better resale value.


----------



## jeffkad

Time to buy a Bluray player, and toying with OPPO 93 or 95. However, I've read that the Sony XA5400 (among others) is still a better CD/SACD player than the OPPO (although OPPO is very good). Wondering if it doesnt make more sense to buy something like the LG BD690, which does almost everything the OPPO does (except play SACD), and adds HDD storage, and add a great DAC to it. Something like the Eastern Electric MiniDac that's been getting great reviews and sells for $700 or so. Would this combo better the OPPO and maybe even the Sony?


----------



## ShannonT

Is there anything under $300 for Blu-ray/SACD/DVD-Audio playback or are the Oppo 93/95 still the recommended players?


----------



## Cantaloup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kain77* /forum/post/20373044
> 
> 
> Yikes, didn't see the sticky (I blame it on the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Thanks.
> 
> 
> I looked at the BDP-S380 but was wondering if there's one even more basic than that.



There is a BDP-S280, but I've only seen it available for sale at Walmart. Sony's support page for it is here:

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/mod...pl?mdl=BDPS280 


From comparing the S280's manual to the S380's, the differences I've noted are: 1. the S280 does not have Gracenote support; 2. the S280 does not play SACDs; 3. the S280 does not have a front panel USB jack.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShannonT* /forum/post/20374269
> 
> 
> Is there anything under $300 for Blu-ray/SACD/DVD-Audio playback or are the Oppo 93/95 still the recommended players?



Denon is good too (the 1611 is less expensive than the Oppo 93, but is not


----------



## luigionlsd

Are there any $300-or-less players that have 2 HDMI outs? The only one I've noticed is the Samsung 6500, which I'm not considering.


Sony, Panasonic or LG? I may just have to buy the Oppo BDP-93 as I've wanted.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *luigionlsd* /forum/post/20375710
> 
> 
> Are there any $300-or-less players that have 2 HDMI outs? The only one I've noticed is the Samsung 6500, which I'm not considering.
> 
> 
> Sony, Panasonic or LG? I may just have to buy the Oppo BDP-93 as I've wanted.



Panasonic 310


----------



## zubidoo

Hey guys,


Just bought my Kuro and would like to know if it's worth it for me to upgrade from a PS3 to an Oppo 93 in terms of blu-ray picture quality. Would the PQ of a blu-ray be better from an OPPO BDP-93 or a PS3 if I have a Pioneer Kuro Elite Pro-151fd?


Thanks,

Cole


----------



## thebland

@ 1080P24 (HDMI), the PQ would be pretty much identical. I'd use the PS3.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zubidoo* /forum/post/20376770
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> Just bought my Kuro and would like to know if it's worth it for me to upgrade from a PS3 to an Oppo 93 in terms of blu-ray picture quality. Would the PQ of a blu-ray be better from an OPPO BDP-93 or a PS3 if I have a Pioneer Kuro Elite Pro-151fd?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Cole



The general forum consensus is that all BR players produce very similar images from BR native sources.


Always calibrate the display for best results.


-Bill


----------



## zubidoo

Thanks guys! You just saved me $500


----------



## WallyWest

What players are considered the best at upconverting? I assume the Oppo-93 is about the best. I would get that one, but I don't really need the SACD and DVD-A features. Is there are cheaper player with the same video processing chip?


Most all my viewing will be with Blu-ray, but on occasion it would be nice to have top of the line upconverting. I have a Panasonic AE4000 projector.


----------



## Jacob305

try one of the panasonic 2011 models.


Jacob


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WallyWest* /forum/post/20380399
> 
> 
> What players are considered the best at upconverting? I assume the Oppo-93 is about the best. I would get that one, but I don't really need the SACD and DVD-A features. Is there are cheaper player with the same video processing chip?
> 
> 
> Most all my viewing will be with Blu-ray, but on occasion it would be nice to have top of the line upconverting. I have a Panasonic AE4000 projector.



The Oppo is a great player, especially if you want SACD/DVD-A/analog audio. If not, IMO, you can get other players with PQ just as good for a lot less, including the 2011 Pannys.


----------



## ModularGT

Panasonic tcp50s2

Sony HT-SS370 HTIB


I used to use a ps3 and would watch movies with uncompressed lpcm audio, was very happy with the picture quality, however, ps3 broke and would just rather have a stand alone player.


I'm currently looking at the Panasonic DMPBDT100. I do not plan to use the 3d features at this time. With this player and my HTIB system, will I still be able to get uncompressed lpcm audio? I know the ps3 decoded this, but not sure about this player. I read reviews that said you would have to upgrade your receiver to a hdmi 1.4 to get lossless audio, but I think they meant while watching 3d content?


If this player cannot give me lossless audio, can you advise a different one in around the same price range?


----------



## ShannonT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/20374451
> 
> 
> Denon is good too (the 1611 is less expensive than the Oppo 93, but is not


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShannonT* /forum/post/20382882
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> 
> Could I break the $300 barrier by leaving off SACD? Any Blu-ray & DVD-Audio players under $300?



I am not aware of any player that does DVD-A but not SACD.


----------



## k elone

I am looking for a new blu-ray. While video is important, I am looking for a player that has above average audio quality. I will be hooking the unit to a Anthem Avm 50 & Paradigm Speakers. My budget is no more than $500.


Any suggestions?


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *k elone* /forum/post/20385919
> 
> 
> I am looking for a new blu-ray. While video is important, I am looking for a player that has above average audio quality. I will be hooking the unit to a Anthem Avm 50 & Paradigm Speakers. My budget is no more than $500.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



Oppo 93 and Denon 1611.


----------



## mdavej

This may be a dumb question, but how can the lossless audio bitstream from one player be any better than that from another player? Are these above average bits from Lake Wobegon?


----------



## ShannonT

Thanks BillP! I guess I won't be getting a DVD-A player, then.


I'm currently using a Panasonic DMP-BD60. My biggest problem is incompatibility with blu-ray discs. We can't play probably 30-50% of the BDs we rent from redbox. And it's not an issue with scratched or damaged discs.


Have the compatibility issues been worked out with new players? If I buy another and still have compatibility issues, I'm going to ban blu-ray from the house and just view the HD-DVDs I have


----------



## shortywannaride

Any Blu-Ray with Hulu Plus and Netflix 1080p/5.1?

I watch Netflix and Hulu Plus, and would prefer to get them all out of one box if possible. I have a Roku right now, but I'm beginning to get skeptical about whether they'll ever add the promised Netflix 5.1


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShannonT* /forum/post/20387497
> 
> 
> Thanks BillP! I guess I won't be getting a DVD-A player, then.
> 
> 
> I'm currently using a Panasonic DMP-BD60. My biggest problem is incompatibility with blu-ray discs. We can't play probably 30-50% of the BDs we rent from redbox. And it's not an issue with scratched or damaged discs.
> 
> 
> Have the compatibility issues been worked out with new players? If I buy another and still have compatibility issues, I'm going to ban blu-ray from the house and just view the HD-DVDs I have



I had issues playing BluRay discs from Netflix with my expensive Pioneer 51FD, even though they looked perfect. Switched to the inexpensive Panasonic 110 and have had no problems with any discs so far (including one rental with a visible scratch -- played perfectly).


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shortywannaride* /forum/post/20387725
> 
> 
> Any Blu-Ray with Hulu Plus and Netflix 1080p/5.1?
> 
> I watch Netflix and Hulu Plus, and would prefer to get them all out of one box if possible. I have a Roku right now, but I'm beginning to get skeptical about whether they'll ever add the promised Netflix 5.1



PS3 is the only player that current does all of those.


----------



## Ingeborgdot

Where can I go to find out what is the latest of blu-ray players? I have a chance to get some players that are open box for a good price with full warranty. I want to know about samsung 5500 vs 5900 vs 6900. I just want to know some good info about it. Thanks.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20389978
> 
> 
> PS3 is the only player that current does all of those.



True. Currently, NF is not offering 5.1 audio to any stand-alone BD players (or TVs either)


----------



## k elone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/20385958
> 
> 
> Oppo 93 and Denon 1611.



Which unit has better audio quality? What is the price difference?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema13* /forum/post/20390341
> 
> 
> True. Currently, NF is not offering 5.1 audio to any stand-alone BD players (or TVs either)



Actually that's false. Panasonic 110/210/310 have Netflix 5.1. No stand-alone BD players have Netflix 1080P.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *k elone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Which unit has better audio quality? What is the price difference?



You must have missed the post regarding your HDMI connection to your Anthem, that is the piece of equipment controlling your audio quality since whatever player you choose is only sending bits off the disc. You can choose any player you want, including panasonic, samsung, sony, etc.


----------



## GPeaslee

I am looking at upgrading my blu-ray player primarily for internet streaming and secondly for faster disc loading times. I don't need wireless LAN or really even 3d. My main concern is how the picture quality of the BT110 compares to my BD55 for both blu-ray playback and dvd upconversion. Any thoughts?


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPeaslee* /forum/post/20391204
> 
> 
> I am looking at upgrading my blu-ray player primarily for internet streaming and secondly for faster disc loading times. I don't need wireless LAN or really even 3d. My main concern is how the picture quality of the BT110 compares to my BD55 for both blu-ray playback and dvd upconversion. Any thoughts?



I think you'll find improvements across the board. Here is Winston's review of the 110.
http://winstonsreviews.com/?p=510 

I you look further on his site he has comparisions here.
http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=63 

If you scroll down you can see the 55 and then how newer generations of Panny's have improved over the 55.


----------



## insanecollector

I just purchased a Samsung C8000 3D LED tv and am looking for a 3D player to pair with it. What I am looking for is:


-3D ready

-Built in Wi-Fi for easy updates

-2 HDMI outputs since my receiver is not

3D ready. Maybe analog outputs.

-Netflix streaming is all I use.

-Price range is $300 and below. Anything over I would just get an Oppo player


Thank u.


----------



## Jacob305

oppo is a fine choice. there is a panasonic 310 for 250. its not out yet.. I heard it was suppose to be out sometime this month. it has the duel HDMI imputs


Jacob


----------



## audiopho

My Outlaw 990 pre-pro does not decode some of the latest s/s formats but it does accept 7.1 analog input.

So I'd need a BR player capable of decoding its internal outputs to that many channels.

Besides the fairly expensive Oppo 93.

Are there any other players that feature 7.1 out but costs less than $500, say within $100-$300 range and it too must be 3d capable as well?


----------



## bommai

Try to find a Panasonic BDT-300 or BDT-310 in the Magnolia section of Best Buy (floor model). They are great Bluray players with 7.1 analog out and 2 HDMI outs. If you cannot find any of these, then the Oppo 93 may be your only one. If 3D is not a concern, also look for Panasonic BD-85. Very good player. Also, Sony S5000ES. I bought one of these. Awesome build and amazing analog audio out. 3D is overrated IMHO.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *insanecollector* /forum/post/20392993
> 
> 
> I just purchased a Samsung C8000 3D LED tv and am looking for a 3D player to pair with it. What I am looking for is:
> 
> 
> -3D ready
> 
> -Built in Wi-Fi for easy updates
> 
> -2 HDMI outputs since my receiver is not
> 
> 3D ready. Maybe analog outputs.
> 
> -Netflix streaming is all I use.
> 
> -Price range is $300 and below. Anything over I would just get an Oppo player
> 
> 
> Thank u.



I have the Samsung D6700...has everything you've listed, plus 2D-to-3D conversion. Amazon had it for around $240, but I've noticed the price is starting to go up.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *k elone* /forum/post/20390660
> 
> 
> Which unit has better audio quality? What is the price difference?



The Denon is about $100 less than the Oppo.

For digital audio, they would sound the same (and the same as all other BluRay players). For analog audio, they are both better than most other players. I have not compared them and cannot tell you one sounds better than the other.


----------



## rrapynot

I'm looking for a player that must have the following features.
Able to play 1080p MKVs served By a uPNP server
Netflix including browse by catagory
Hulu+
Amazon VOD


The cheaper the better.


Thanks!


----------



## PENDRAG0ON

I'm looking for a blu-ray player that will load quickly and offers netflix streaming (preferably with wireless capabilities) I have a PS3 that works pretty well but I am wanting multiple players for additional rooms of the house, which makes the $300 PS3 a bit expensive for multiple purchases. I plan on getting 2-3 of these so that I don't put additional stress on my PS3 (gaming is hard enough on it after all)


I haven't been keeping up with blu-ray players at all so I don't even know where to start...


----------



## mdavej

Panny 210 is a good place to start.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffkad* /forum/post/20374118
> 
> 
> Time to buy a Bluray player, and toying with OPPO 93 or 95. However, I've read that the Sony XA5400 (among others) is still a better CD/SACD player than the OPPO (although OPPO is very good). Wondering if it doesnt make more sense to buy something like the LG BD690, which does almost everything the OPPO does (except play SACD), and adds HDD storage, and add a great DAC to it. Something like the Eastern Electric MiniDac that's been getting great reviews and sells for $700 or so. Would this combo better the OPPO and maybe even the Sony?



You might want to look at the OPPO 95 if you're going analog and two channel, since it has dedicated SABRE 32 bit reference DACs for 2 channel output (also one for the multi-channel output, but you mentioned 2 channel). They offer XLR balanced outputs and regular RCA outs.


Both the 93 and 95 are DLNA compliant and can add an HDD with both a USB connector or an eSATA connection for media display. They both also process FLAC if that's a format you're interested in.


----------



## mkaprow

I am in the market for a blu-ray player, to connect to a recently purchased Sony EX720 with 3D capability.


I have no idea when I might actually use the 3D capability, but I would assume that if I did, it would be with Blu-ray discs.


So, my question is, if I purchased a Panny 210 which has 3D capability, will that work with the Sony EX720 which has 3d support.


Or, should I stick with Sony? What about other brands?


I would like to spend less than $225.


In other words, does one 3d have to be compatible with another or what?


Sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkaprow* /forum/post/20408388
> 
> 
> I am in the market for a blu-ray player, to connect to a recently purchased Sony EX720 with 3D capability.
> 
> 
> I have no idea when I might actually use the 3D capability, but I would assume that if I did, it would be with Blu-ray discs.
> 
> 
> So, my question is, if I purchased a Panny 210 which has 3D capability, will that work with the Sony EX720 which has 3d support.
> 
> 
> Or, should I stick with Sony? What about other brands?
> 
> 
> I would like to spend less than $225.
> 
> 
> In other words, does one 3d have to be compatible with another or what?



Any 3D BluRay player will work well (you don't have to match brands, except for the glasses which have to match your display). IMO, the Panny 210 is an excellent choice (unless you don't need WiFi and will be connecting to the internet hard-wired instead, in which case the 110 would be a great choice).


----------



## surftb15

Need a new blu ray (hate Samsung).

Panasonic VT30, with built in Wifi.


Should I get...


Oppo 93

Pioneer BDP430

Onkyo 808

or

Panasonic 110


?


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *surftb15* /forum/post/20409181
> 
> 
> Need a new blu ray (hate Samsung).
> 
> Panasonic VT30, with built in Wifi.
> 
> 
> Should I get...
> 
> 
> Oppo 93
> 
> Pioneer BDP430
> 
> Onkyo 808
> 
> or
> 
> Panasonic 110



It depends on what you need. If SACD and DVD-A and analog audio, then the Oppo. If none of those, IMO the best bang for the buck is the Panny 110 (if you need WiFi, then the 210), which has PQ as good as the Oppo for BluRay discs. My VT30 is on order (should get it this week), and I already have the 110 (which comes with a free Avatar 3D BluRay). I was burned on the Pioneer 51FD (very poor error correction) and so cannot recommend Pioneer. Also, with tech advancing so rapidly, I'd feel less guilty replacing the inexpensive 110 down the road than the much more expensive Oppo.


----------



## surftb15




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/20409205
> 
> 
> It depends on what you need. If SACD and DVD-A and analog audio, then the Oppo. If none of those, IMO the best bang for the buck is the Panny 110 (if you need WiFi, then the 210), which has PQ as good as the Oppo for BluRay discs. My VT30 is on order (should get it this week), and I already have the 110 (which comes with a free Avatar 3D BluRay). I was burned on the Pioneer 51FD (very poor error correction) and so cannot recommend Pioneer. Also, with tech advancing so rapidly, I'd feel less guilty replacing the inexpensive 110 down the road than the much more expensive Oppo.



Thanks,

VT30 looks great. Since it already has Vieracast, no need for the 210. I will order the 110. Too bad the 2 free BLu Ray promotion with the 110 is over on Amazon.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *surftb15* /forum/post/20409291
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> VT30 looks great. Since it already has Vieracast, no need for the 210. I will order the 110. Too bad the 2 free BLu Ray promotion with the 110 is over on Amazon.



The main difference is the 110 is WiFi ready (you need ethernet cable or the optional WiFi to get internet) while the 210 has WiFi. You will need to connect the 110 to the internet for easy firmware upgrades.


----------



## Skakruk

.


----------



## dixonmac

Wow, after a year of suffering with a Samsung BluRay player - it was slow, finicky, and did a wretched job of playing SD Netfilx discs and had really put me off the whole BR thing - after reading this forum just went out and got a Panasonic 210. Wow - fantastic, fast, works like it should, and has played everything we've thrown at it. Also, the setup was one of the easiest I've ever experienced.


Thanks for the EXCELLENT advice I got here!!


----------



## Capulet

I am currently looking at the 2011 panny series BDPs. Is it advantageous to get a system that uses dual hdmi for sound/video? I have yet to purchase a receiver for a 5.1 system but am curious on your thoughts.


My budget for a player is around 200, I am looking for good sound and a nice picture. I have no need for 3d


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Capulet* /forum/post/20419388
> 
> 
> Is it advantageous to get a system that uses dual hdmi for sound/video?



No, just get the 110 or 210 (if you need wireless).


----------



## ru4real




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Capulet* /forum/post/20419388
> 
> 
> I am currently looking at the 2011 panny series BDPs. Is it advantageous to get a system that uses dual hdmi for sound/video? I have yet to purchase a receiver for a 5.1 system but am curious on your thoughts.
> 
> 
> My budget for a player is around 200, I am looking for good sound and a nice picture. I have no need for 3d



Dual HDMI output from a 3D BDP would be advantageous if you already had an AV receiver that did not support HDMI 1.4; you'd send video directly to a 3D TV and the audio would go to your receiver. Since you're going to purchase a new receiver, getting one that supports 3D (HDMI 1.4) makes the dual HDMI advantage go away.

And, since you have no need for 3D, then dual HDMI makes even less sense.


----------



## Capulet

Interesting, I will be keeping that in mind. What type of sound decoding is important for a 5.1 system? I keep reading conflicting items from manufacturers. Some say it is less of an issue this late in the game while others push DTS-HD etc.


----------



## blacklion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Capulet* /forum/post/20420368
> 
> 
> Interesting, I will be keeping that in mind. What type of sound decoding is important for a 5.1 system? I keep reading conflicting items from manufacturers. Some say it is less of an issue this late in the game while others push DTS-HD etc.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1020476 

http://www.hemagazine.com/node/Dolby...compressed_PCM


----------



## Capulet

Thank you! I will be researching this.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Capulet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting, I will be keeping that in mind. What type of sound decoding is important for a 5.1 system? I keep reading conflicting items from manufacturers. Some say it is less of an issue this late in the game while others push DTS-HD etc.



A new 5.1 system will have to decode BOTH DD and DTS. Blu-ray disc are not required to carry both codecs, unlike DVD players were all were required to carry a Dolby track. Today you find BD's with only DTS, no Dolby, tracks.


----------



## zigzag666

Finally picked up a bluray player (Sony BDP-S480) after waiting for prices to drop. I don't really need a bluray, as my media library includes 8TB of 720p and 1080p movies already.... but figured, why not.


I found this unit is very fast loading discs and pretty quiet. As a BR player it seems fine, but what caused me to finally purchase it (aside from price of $139.00) was to play with VUDU, Netflix, etc. and to use as a secondary media streamer for my library.


The first problem I noticed is that none of the streamed content, including VUDU 1080p DD5.1 movies will pass DD5.1 to my receiver. Only PCM 2.0. I discussed this with Sony (waste of time) and was told no BR players can send bitstream from streamed content. I have a feeling that is NOT correct, but may be so for the Sony player. Anyone know which players can raw bitstream passthru over HDMI for streamed content? Maybe VUDU, etc send Multichannel PCM rather than the raw bitstream?


So, next I plugged in a USB hub with 3 drives. The Sony only sees one drive. Again, Sony says no hub support, which apparently is true. Any other players work with a hub?


Finally, the Sony does not seem to include uPnP Server support. It works fine as a client, but I can not see any content available from the Sony on my network. Anyone know if other players can do this?


I am disappointed in this unit for it's non-bluray features and would like to find something else that can do BR well, plus bitstreaming multichannel raw audio and support multiple USB drives as a uPnp server. Anyone have a suggestion?


Thanks


----------



## Jacob305

The ps3 slim and the 2011 panasonic blu ray players can bitstream the 5.1sound from vudu and netflix.

The panasonic can also bitstream the dolby digital plus from vudu and Netflix.


Hopefully this answer helps


Jacob


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zigzag666* /forum/post/20421329
> 
> 
> The first problem I noticed is that none of the streamed content, including VUDU 1080p DD5.1 movies will pass DD5.1 to my receiver. Only PCM 2.0. I discussed this with Sony (waste of time) and was told no BR players can send bitstream from streamed content. I have a feeling that is NOT correct, but may be so for the Sony player. Anyone know which players can raw bitstream passthru over HDMI for streamed content? Maybe VUDU, etc send Multichannel PCM rather than the raw bitstream?



Sony lied. My Samsung D6700 not only passes Dolby 5.1 to my receiver (from both VuDu and CinemaNow), it also passes Dolby Digital Plus (48khz, 256Kbps). I'm sure other players do as well.


----------



## Iusteve

I am interested/curious as to whats out there as far as relatively "current" units in the $200 and under category that is a highly respected unit with little to no issues/problems?


I ask this as I have a Samsung BDP-1500 and it has been a great unit (still is) but I am needing another unit to use as our "main" unit in my new theater build. I dont need anything that will stream netflix as I have an xbox 360s.


Anyone that can be of help I really appreciate it.


----------



## christmclean

I have a oppo bdp-83, but my wife does not want the hassle of the htpc that we use now for streaming netflix.


Since I use the hdmi output to my HK 7550HD will it be worth buying the oppo bdp-93 or can I just buy another less expensive player that will stream netflix thru wireless N using HDMI. If so what player would be recommended.


----------



## BillP

If you just want streaming, I'd go Panny 210 (a lot less expensive than the Oppo, with BD PQ just as good as the Oppo and better Netflix streaming). If you want to replace the 83 and enjoy the Oppo's excellent analog audio, then get the 93 (or 95).


----------



## christmclean

Not using the analog from the Oppo so the panny should work just great, thanks. Any other players to look at.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *christmclean* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not using the analog from the Oppo so the panny should work just great, thanks. Any other players to look at.



Why not just buy a ROKU player if you already have the Oppo?


----------



## christmclean

The panasonic looks like it does stream netflix well. Some of them have some issues with firmware/hardware that panasonic that has not fixed.


The Roku player looks interesting. It is a little more for a blu-ray player like the panasonic, so what is the benefit of the roku and how is the sound and picture quality in comparison.


----------



## SOR3N

Hello guys, I'm new here and I need your help.


I love cinema and i decided to buy a bluray player. I really liked the Panasonic DMP-BDT110. My TV is a Panasonic G20 42''. That is your opinion?

My demands are simple: must be quiet, fast and with very good picture quality.


Thank's for the help and sorry for some bad english.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOR3N* /forum/post/20436805
> 
> 
> Hello guys, I'm new here and I need your help.
> 
> 
> I love cinema and i decided to buy a bluray player. I really liked the Panasonic DMP-BDT110. My TV is a Panasonic G20 42''. That is your opinion?
> 
> My demands are simple: must be quiet, fast and with very good picture quality.
> 
> 
> Thank's for the help and sorry for some bad english.



Excellent choice, as long as you don't need WiFi (if so, get the 210).


----------



## SOR3N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/20436834
> 
> 
> Excellent choice, as long as you don't need WiFi (if so, get the 210).



Yep, i don't need WiFi.


One more thing: this panasonic can play all the bluray movies right? I'm asking this because some samsung players can't play certain Bluray movies.


Thank's for the answer


----------



## thefunks67

I am looking for a suggestion on BD players that do Netflix, Amazon VOD and Vudu and have wifi built in.


Are there any out there that fit my request?


-Funk


----------



## BillP

I never heard of a BD player not playing all BD movies, unless you're talking about 3D movies (or HD-DVDs). Yes, the Panny can play all BD movies.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/20437718
> 
> 
> I never heard of a BD player not playing all BD movies, unless you're talking about 3D movies (or HD-DVDs). Yes, the Panny can play all BD movies.



There's movies that come out occasionally that players can't play for one reason or another (usually some new encryption), but players are soon updated via software to accomodate.


Some manufacturers are better than others and getting these updates out. Panasonic has been pretty good.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/20437889
> 
> 
> There's movies that come out occasionally that players can't play for one reason or another (usually some new encryption), but players are soon updated via software to accomodate.
> 
> 
> Some manufacturers are better than others and getting these updates out. Panasonic has been pretty good.



You're right. My Pioneer 51FD was terrible in that regard (new releases frequently required a firmware upgrade).


----------



## Franke46




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefunks67* /forum/post/20437680
> 
> 
> I am looking for a suggestion on BD players that do Netflix, Amazon VOD and Vudu and have wifi built in.
> 
> 
> Are there any out there that fit my request?
> 
> 
> -Funk



I recently purchased a Sony BDP-BX37 and really like it. I replaced a 5 mo old Samsung BD-C5500C because I wanted Hulu support and I'm very satisfied.


It does not have wi-fi built in but its bigger sibling does, the BDP-BX57. They are supposed to be similar except for the wifi.


Franke46


----------



## SOR3N

Ok guys, thank's a lot for your help.


----------



## Iusteve

What are the newer Samsung model #s of BDPs that might be suggested to replace a BDP-1500?


----------



## 65Cobra427SC

I'm thinking of replacing my Panasonic BD-55 with the 110 but I'm a little unsure about using Viera Cast to access Neflix, etc. I think I only need one Viera Cast device to use those features... so no matter what display or reciever I have, just using the 110 will provide me access to those services. Is that correct?


Thanks

Dave


----------



## Stew4msu

That's correct.


----------



## 65Cobra427SC

That was quick! Think I'll place my order now.


Thanks

Dave


----------



## THe_Flash

I'm looking for a player that is 3D capable and has the QDeo chip or something equally as good for upscaling. THX Cert. would be nice, but certainly not a requirement. I'm considering the Oppo 93, but was wondering if there are some alternatives. The Onkyo BD-SP808 looked good but doesn't do 3D.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash* /forum/post/20442422
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a player that is 3D capable and has the QDeo chip or something equally as good for upscaling. THX Cert. would be nice, but certainly not a requirement. I'm considering the Oppo 93, but was wondering if there are some alternatives. The Onkyo BD-SP808 looked good but doesn't do 3D.



I don't know how it comparers to the Qdeo chip, but the Sammy D6700 has an SoC chip...which apparently is good enough to convert 2D content to 3D.


----------



## shrooms911

Hi all,


I need a blu-ray player for my new PN51D6500 Samsung Plasma ...
*My list of features I want :*

- 3D (best 3D possible)

- Of course 2D picture quality

- Speed speed speed -> loading time

- DVD upconverting

*My nice-to-have-but-not-a-necessity list :*

- Same remote (Samsung Anynet+)

- Easy to use remote / GUI

*What I don't care for* :

- Streaming apps (already have a Smart TV ...)

- Wi-fi

- Games - have a 360+PC for that already

- Sound quality - I use my TV speakers and I'm ok with that for now.

- 2D > 3D conversion (TV can do it already)


Any input will be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## mystic_sniper28

buy the 309 or wait for the 809, orsee if there is a 3d update for the 808 cinema13..


dvd up-convert is a waste of time if you're trying to down-convert something from a telecined 30fps to 24fps it looks crap


----------



## shrooms911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mystic_sniper28* /forum/post/20443716
> 
> 
> buy the 309 or wait for the 809, orsee if there is a 3d update for the 808 cinema13..
> 
> 
> dvd up-convert is a waste of time if you're trying to down-convert something from a telecined 30fps to 24fps it looks crap



Thanks for the reply.

It looks like this player have all the basic features I want.


But it's hard to go on with the Onkyo SP309 since I can't find any review for it 'cause it's too new. And that no store seems to carry it in Canada. (I can order it from Amazon.com though)


----------



## snidely

We bought a Sony S370 for our one home. Liked it so much, bought another for our 2nd home. Viewing is on Panny 50" plasmas in both places.


Both are hooked up directly via ethernet cable to fast Comcast internet service. Both seem to play B-Ray discs perfectly. I am presently surprised by great quality of Netflix streaming. We only got Netflix because of the streaming feature altho we are on the minimal 1 disc at a time plan.


My question is: What would I get by paying more money? I know for about $60 more I could get built in wifi if I needed it. (Will probably get one for my son.) Would I get more sources of streaming with a more expensive unit?


I did read the past several pages in this 100+ page thread.



...mike


----------



## michaelscott73

What is the least expensive, non 3-D machine that has netflix ability built in? Audio outputs dont matter.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/20444832
> 
> *What is differencee between a $130 player and a $400 player?*
> 
> We bought a Sony S370 for our one home. Liked it so much, bought another for our 2nd home. Viewing is on Panny 50" plasmas in both places.
> 
> 
> Both are hooked up directly via ethernet cable to fast Comcast internet service. Both seem to play B-Ray discs perfectly. I am presently surprised by great quality of Netflix streaming. We only got Netflix because of the streaming feature altho we are on the minimal 1 disc at a time plan.
> 
> 
> My question is: What would I get by paying more money? I know for about $60 more I could get built in wifi if I needed it. (Will probably get one for my son.) Would I get more sources of streaming with a more expensive unit?
> 
> 
> I did read the past several pages in this 100+ page thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...mike



Usually features that you may or may not need. The ability to play SACD's & DVD Audio discs, multi channel analog outputs required for legacy AVR's, better analog audio conversion, built-in wifi, built in memory for BD Live, better DVD upconversion, ability to play PAL discs, etc.


So if your only interest is playing Blu-ray disc, you only get poorer with a $400 player.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelscott73* /forum/post/20445098
> 
> 
> What is the least expensive, non 3-D machine that has netflix ability built in? Audio outputs dont matter.



The only one I can think of would be the Panasonic DMP-BD75.


----------



## caiman

I've put off this whole Blu-ray thing long enough. Now is the time. I was hoping you guys can give me some player recommendations.


Here's what I'm needing:


-Excellent picture quality. This is far and away the most important factor for me.

-Excellent upconverting for standard DVDs. I want my DVDs to look the best they possibly can.

-Netflix streaming capability. Gotta love Netflix.

-Region-free or the ability to become region-free. (Region-free for standard DVDs is all I'm needing. Area-free for BDs is not necessary)

-Fast boot/load times. I've used BD players that take over a minute just to show signs of life. This would bug the crap out of me.

-I'd like to spend less than $300.


I know the new Oppo players would definitely suit me in terms of picture quality, but I'm a little put off by the price (especially if I'll be paying for a lot of features I'll never touch). I've also heard good things about some of the Panasonic players, and they seem to be more in my price range, but I'm unsure if they can be made region-free, so maybe someone can answer that for me.


Let's hear what you guys have to say.


----------



## jkozlow3

See *bolded* replies...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caiman* /forum/post/20445744
> 
> 
> I've put off this whole Blu-ray thing long enough. Now is the time. I was hoping you guys can give me some player recommendations.
> 
> 
> Here's what I'm needing:
> 
> 
> -Excellent picture quality. This is far and away the most important factor for me.
> 
> *They all look the same on Blu-Ray if you turn off any extra video processing settings in the player.
> *
> 
> 
> -Excellent upconverting for standard DVDs. I want my DVDs to look the best they possibly can.
> 
> *
> 
> Panasonic 110/210/310 is probably your best bet here in your price range but you MUST turn off "Super Resolution" which is turned on by default.*
> 
> 
> -Netflix streaming capability. Gotta love Netflix.
> 
> *
> 
> Um, all of them have Netflix nowadays.*
> 
> 
> -Region-free or the ability to become region-free. (Region-free for standard DVDs is all I'm needing. Area-free for BDs is not necessary)
> 
> *No clue.*
> 
> 
> -Fast boot/load times. I've used BD players that take over a minute just to show signs of life. This would bug the crap out of me.
> 
> *They all load pretty quickly this year.*
> 
> 
> -I'd like to spend less than $300.
> 
> *
> 
> Everything but the Oppo and Denon units are under $300.*
> 
> 
> I know the new Oppo players would definitely suit me in terms of picture quality, but I'm a little put off by the price (especially if I'll be paying for a lot of features I'll never touch). I've also heard good things about some of the Panasonic players, and they seem to be more in my price range, but I'm unsure if they can be made region-free, so maybe someone can answer that for me.
> 
> 
> Let's hear what you guys have to say.


----------



## 80sGuy

Does the app for Netflix from this Panny gives you the option to enable subtitles?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *80sGuy* /forum/post/20446152
> 
> 
> Does the app for Netflix from this Panny gives you the option to enable subtitles?



The 110/210/310 Netflix app does subtitles.


----------



## Jacob305

the oppo 93 can do region free with a mod. it cost extra. I have a super disc that can do region free for dvds only.


Jacob


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/20444832
> 
> 
> We bought a Sony S370 for our one home. Liked it so much, bought another for our 2nd home. Viewing is on Panny 50" plasmas in both places.
> 
> 
> Both are hooked up directly via ethernet cable to fast Comcast internet service. Both seem to play B-Ray discs perfectly. I am presently surprised by great quality of Netflix streaming. We only got Netflix because of the streaming feature altho we are on the minimal 1 disc at a time plan.
> 
> 
> My question is: What would I get by paying more money? I know for about $60 more I could get built in wifi if I needed it. (Will probably get one for my son.) Would I get more sources of streaming with a more expensive unit?
> 
> 
> I did read the past several pages in this 100+ page thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...mike



If all you want is bluray and Netflix, then you've made the right decision. But since you asked what you get for the difference, as a happy Oppo ($499) BDP-83 owner (which you can't get anymore), here's what you get for the same money in an Oppo $499 BDP-93:
3D Bluray processing
QDEO 32 bit graphic processing
Netflix streaming processed by the Oppo internals
Blockbuster streaming using Oppo internals
Soon VUDU streaming
High end analog audio for older AVRs that don't support HDMI
Dual HDMI output ports for people who own 3d displays but not 3d capable AVRs
Ability to attach an eSATA hard drive with media on it like video, audio or photos, played through the Oppo internals
Ability to attach a USB hard drive with video, audio or photos, played through the Oppo internals.
DLNA capable to accept media (video, music, etc) served from your laptop over your network to the Oppo, processed and displayed.
Firmware updates to add new services (like streaming services), support new Bluray discs, etc.
Customizable by external companies to be region-free, so you can buy Blurays from abroad and have them play.
The best upconversion of DVDs to full HD. The number of DVDs to Bluray titles is still massive.
The best service available. Both phone service and return service are incredible.
Can act as a transport for high end video processors, but really competes well with units costing in the thousands.
Supports high quality sound formats in download formats like FLAC, WMA, WAV, etc.
Supports high quality sound formats in disc formats like HDCD, DVD-A, SACD, etc.
Competes with high end CD players > $1000
RS-232 control available for more complex remote control.


and I'm sure I've missed some things.


Again, if you're not looking for more than playing blurays and some streaming, you don't want or need this unit. If you're interested in multichannel audio, high quality streaming, network streaming of your own video, audio, etc. or the highest quality service available, then this is a great unit.


Just wanted to point out that a unit like the Oppo provides much more than just DVD-Audio and SACD


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelscott73* /forum/post/20445098
> 
> 
> What is the least expensive, non 3-D machine that has netflix ability built in? Audio outputs dont matter.



I am new to this - but the $130 Sony S370 units we bought plays discs perfectly and streams Netflix w.o. a problem. Discs load fast, and clicking on and playing movies from your Netflix que is fast and easy. As mentioned above - I am amazed at the quality of streamed Netflix movies.

The S370 does NOT have built in wifi. (We didn't need it - used ethernet connection in both places.) Wifi would add about $50 to the cost, as i recall.

I bought the first player fm. compusa down the road from us in Miami. The second one was ordered fm. Amazon as a direct seller. Same price.


...mike


----------



## quarlo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu* /forum/post/20446849
> 
> 
> [*]Ability to attach a USB hard drive with video, audio or photos, played through the Oppo internals.[*]DLNA capable to accept media (video, music, etc) served from your laptop over your network to the Oppo, processed and displayed.
> 
> 
> Just wanted to point out that a unit like the Oppo provides much more than just DVD-Audio and SACD



Is this true? I mean, I don't doubt your word, but this would give me pretty much everything I am currently looking for without upgrading my current receiver and/or buying an outboard audio streamer if it is accurate. I haven't jumped to BD yet (slow and steady wins the race??), but this would even take care of that. Is there anyone actually doing either or both of the above that can provide user experiences?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarlo* /forum/post/20447115
> 
> 
> Is this true? I mean, I don't doubt your word, but this would give me pretty much everything I am currently looking for without upgrading my current receiver and/or buying an outboard audio streamer if it is accurate. I haven't jumped to BD yet (slow and steady wins the race??), but this would even take care of that. Is there anyone actually doing either or both of the above that can provide user experiences?



Each OPPO model has a thread in this forum, and there is another one for DLNA. You can see what people are doing there.


-Bill


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarlo* /forum/post/20447115
> 
> 
> Is this true? I mean, I don't doubt your word, but this would give me pretty much everything I am currently looking for without upgrading my current receiver and/or buying an outboard audio streamer if it is accurate. I haven't jumped to BD yet (slow and steady wins the race??), but this would even take care of that. Is there anyone actually doing either or both of the above that can provide user experiences?



Like Bill said, each Oppo model has a well populated thread, the BDP-93 for HDMI based systems, the BDP-95 for high end analog systems, a DLNA thread for connection over the network using DLNA, and the older model BDP-83 and even the BDP-80 (least expensive, but also gone now).


----------



## quarlo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu* /forum/post/20447305
> 
> 
> Like Bill said, each Oppo model has a well populated thread,



OK, thanks - I'll check 'em out ...


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelscott73* /forum/post/20445098
> 
> 
> What is the least expensive, non 3-D machine that has netflix ability built in? Audio outputs dont matter.



Just about everyone's entry level player at around $100 does netflix. If you really want the absolute cheapest non-3D, get an older Insignia on ebay for around $40. I recently sold one of mine on there for $25. It had a very good Netflix interface.


For my money ($125), the panasonic 110 is the best bang for the buck right now (3D, DLNA, network share, Netflix subtitles, search and 5.1, youtube, vudu, amazon, pandora, etc.). I don't have a 3D set either, so I sold the Avatar 3D disc that came with the player for $110, making the net cost of my player $15. So if you can live with 3D in the specs, that's really the cheapest option.


----------



## Bobdeang

Hi,


First time posting. I've read a bunch and note that someone was having a problem with the Panny 110 not playing audio out on analog while watching a Blue Ray. Then, I read that the newer players are not supporting 5.1 or 7.1 out in analog.


I want a player with 5.1 or 7.1 out in analog, I guess optical could work too? into a Denon 687AVR no HDMI at the same time it is playing out to the HDMI. I don't need WiFi, but I guess nice to have. Want to spend about $130 with tax. I want to stream netflix. Recos?


----------



## thefunks67




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franke46* /forum/post/20438229
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a Sony BDP-BX37 and really like it. I replaced a 5 mo old Samsung BD-C5500C because I wanted Hulu support and I'm very satisfied.
> 
> 
> It does not have wi-fi built in but its bigger sibling does, the BDP-BX57. They are supposed to be similar except for the wifi.
> 
> 
> Franke46



Does it do Vudu though?


Still taking suggestions fir a player that does all 3. Amazon VOD, Netflix and Vudu,


-Funk


----------



## weetoots

I am going nuts reading all the reviews, the problems that seem to be in almost every new unit. Sound, video, noisey etc.

I just want simple. Can't watch 3D. I have many SD DVD's and I want to hook up to netflix.


Please any suggestions.


----------



## John Foster

Hey guys.. I'm looking to upgrade my Sony PS3 Slim, which is definitely a fine Blu Ray player, but I'm looking for an even higher quality dedicated Blu Ray Player. I would like it to have 3D capability, Wi-Fi, and great DVD Upconversion as the PS3 Was all great at this so I don't want to take any steps back.


I've heard good things about Panasonic players and some Sony players? what do you guys recommend for a great quality BDplayer?


----------



## julkruk

I am trying to spend as close to $100 as possible on a new 3D Blu-Ray player. I have a Sony HX800 and a wired gigabit router behind my TV so wifi is not really needed. I would like to stay with Sony since my TV is and the 3D sync accessory is Sony as well my glasses, but I guess it doesn't have to be. I was thinking about the older Sony BDP-S470, what do you guys think? S480? SD DVD upconversion must be good, right now my receiver is NOT HDMI ready so it should have analog out, but I may just ignore this for now and live with no HD sound until I get a new receiver. Adding analog out on the bluray player increases the price and as of now I do not even set my reciever to the anlalog input while watching bluray because it sounds way too quiet sometimes. I have an older Harmon Kardon and I have tried many different settings but the sound just varies way too much using analog.


So right now I am looking at Sony S470 unless someone helpfully chimes in here with a great alternative around $100. Thanks!!!


----------



## rocky1

I have some what of a dilemna and would like some opinions if possible. Planning on getting either universal player.I'm using a marantz sr8002 as i guess im partial to marantz somewhat. I'm using a lexicon rt10 for dvda/sacd right now which i will either sell or move when replaced. I'm using a ps3 for blueray playback now as well which i may or maynot move.But the family has a hard time with the ps3.So they have to wait for me for blue rays,if it is reg dvd they just pop it in the lexicon without a problem. With either the marantz or oppo functionality would be as the lex as they wouldnt constantly have to wait for me and use would be blue ray and reg dvd's. Because as it stands every dvd i order now is basically blue ray.Just want to make it easier for everyone. But want the better player if possible.If they are compatible id probably get the marantz.Sorry for long post.


----------



## Bobdeang

Hey Toots,


I'm with you...I asked basically the same question, albeit I threw in the sound part. Seems we have one reference to that Sony. I haven't looked that up yet.


----------



## Audio5oh

I'm undecided which player to get, but I've narrowed it down between these two. Sony removed a few features that were found on the previous S770, including the 1gb hardrive and 5ghz wireless card. I have never owned a Panasonic, but the 210 seems to have many happy customers. Both players weigh about the same, which is a measley 3 and 1/2 pounds. I've read complaints that the wireless connection on the Sony is poor, while owners of the Panasonic 210 claim they can't connect to Netflix. Which has the better menu interface? So having said that, maybe someone here has experienced both players?


----------



## mdavej

Quote:

Originally Posted by *weetoots* 
I am going nuts reading all the reviews, the problems that seem to be in almost every new unit. Sound, video, noisey etc.

I just want simple. Can't watch 3D. I have many SD DVD's and I want to hook up to netflix.


Please any suggestions.
Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bobdeang* 
Hey Toots,


I'm with you...I asked basically the same question, albeit I threw in the sound part. Seems we have one reference to that Sony. I haven't looked that up yet.
Can't go wrong with the panny 110 IMO. It's 3D, but you can completely forget about that (I have, since I don't have a 3D TV either). It has superior netflix to most everyone and good upconversion. Whatever you may have read about noise isn't normal. If you get a noisy one, exchange it.


The analog out issue only applies to maybe 2 people on the planet. Do you seriously intend to use 2 channel analog audio for movies? I never would in a million years. Optical works great, as does HDMI.


----------



## BillP

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mdavej* 
The analog out issue only applies to maybe 2 people on the planet. Do you seriously intend to use 2 channel analog audio for movies?
Agree it doesn't affect most people, but any buyer needs to know that despite having 2-channel audio outputs in the back of the player, they don't work at all if you output 24p over HDMI.


----------



## julkruk

If you guys were referring to my analog out comments then I may have not explained it correctly. My current Blu-ray player has 5.1/7.1 multichannel analog out connected to my non hdmi receiver. This way the player decodes the HD audio and passes to the receiver. I do not lik the way the surround volume goes in and out this way, which I have read is a con of setting it up that way.


I also have it hooked up via toslink, that is how I usually watch blurays but that doesn't pass true HD sound.


----------



## Bobdeang

The Panny 110, ok, will output optical at the same time HDMI for multichannel input via the optical into my Denon 687 AVR?


Someone, was it you julkruk? Said their component out would not work on a blue ray disk. Component out is only two channel stereo and the other channels aren't imbedded in that output to be decoded by the AVR? Well that's ok, if optical is. I just have to get a optical wire. Regard the other output for audio (one jack RCA? sorry don't know what it is called) Does that support multichannel out, so I won't have to go buy more wires?


----------



## BillP

Quote:

Originally Posted by *julkruk* 
If you guys were referring to my analog out comments then I may have not explained it correctly. My current Blu-ray player has 5.1/7.1 multichannel analog out connected to my non hdmi receiver. This way the player decodes the HD audio and passes to the receiver. I do not lik the way the surround volume goes in and out this way, which I have read is a con of setting it up that way.


I also have it hooked up via toslink, that is how I usually watch blurays but that doesn't pass true HD sound.
No, he was probably referring to my posts. I need 2-channel analog output, and the 2 RCA jacks do not work if you use 24p output over HDMI (24p over HDMI turns off analog video and analog audio output). The player does not offer analog multichannel, only 2-channel (if you don't use 24p).


----------



## BillP

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bobdeang* 
The Panny 110, ok, will output optical at the same time HDMI for multichannel input via the optical into my Denon 687 AVR?


Someone, was it you julkruk? Said their component out would not work on a blue ray disk. Component out is only two channel stereo and the other channels aren't imbedded in that output to be decoded by the AVR? Well that's ok, if optical is. I just have to get a optical wire. Regard the other output for audio (one jack RCA? sorry don't know what it is called) Does that support multichannel out, so I won't have to go buy more wires?
Huh? Component output (3 RCA jacks) is for analog video, not audio. The 2 red/white RCA jacks are for analog audio. Composite is a single video RCA jack (not hi def). Coaxial and optical are 2 different digital audio outputs.


----------



## Bobdeang

Thanks, sorry mis-wrote. Yes, two rca jacks analog audio and only stereo? The multichannel stuff is not embedded? Ok the coaxial which is an rca jack connection, right? Single? You can use just one side of that two color group or strip it down? Carries 5.1 and I don't have to go out and order some optical wires? The cost is nominal...I don't want to wait if it is just as good.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/20456684
> 
> 
> Agree it doesn't affect most people, but any buyer needs to know that despite having 2-channel audio outputs in the back of the player, they don't work at all if you output 24p over HDMI.



Definitely. But shouldn't be a deal breaker for most. Didn't mean to offend.


Bobdeang,


IIRC, the panny doesn't have coax, only optical. Just get a toslink cable at monoprice. I think they're around $1. Multichannel may very well be embedded in the R/W out, I don't really know, but it's not as good as optical.


----------



## julkruk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bobdeang* /forum/post/20457411
> 
> 
> Thanks, sorry mis-wrote. Yes, two rca jacks analog audio and only stereo? The multichannel stuff is not embedded? Ok the coaxial which is an rca jack connection, right? Single? You can use just one side of that two color group or strip it down? Carries 5.1 and I don't have to go out and order some optical wires? The cost is nominal...I don't want to wait if it is just as good.



Coaxial looks like an RCA cable but I am pretty sure it is different so you have to get a coaxial cable. Coax and Toslink are basically the same thing just done differently. I don't think you will get 5.1 sound if you hook up a single RCA cable to the coax between the player and the receiver. Multichannel analog is one RCA jack per speaker, so you if your bluray player has multi out you will have a lot of RCA jacks on the back of the player, six for 5.1 (one sub, one center, two fronts & two surrounds).


----------



## julkruk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20457462
> 
> 
> Definitely. But shouldn't be a deal breaker for most. Didn't mean to offend.
> 
> 
> Bobdeang,
> 
> 
> IIRC, the panny doesn't have coax, only optical. Just get a toslink cable at monoprice. I think they're around $1. Multichannel may very well be embedded in the R/W out, I don't really know, but it's not as good as optical.



He can either get a coax cable or toslink, from what I know they both do the same thing at the same quality (I think, maybe toslink is a little better).


Having a player that has multichannel analog out is actually better than Toslink or Coax because the player can then send the high def sound (DTS HD and Dolby TrueHD) to the receiver that supports multi pass through.


----------



## mdavej

True, optical and coax are functionally equivalent. But the panny in question doesn't have a coax output, nor does it have multichannel analog. So optical and HDMI are the only options.


----------



## redtyler1

I have abandoned my HTPC after six years and am ready to have a device that does what it's supposed to more often than not. I am interested in Netflix and Vudu streaming and want a player that loads quickly. My question is whether there are aspects of the ps3 that are inferior compared to similarly priced current 2011 blu ray players.


Thanks for any help.


----------



## BillP

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bobdeang* 
Thanks, sorry mis-wrote. Yes, two rca jacks analog audio and only stereo? The multichannel stuff is not embedded?
No, you cannot get multichannel from the 2 red/white analog audio outputs, only stereo (if you don't use 24p over HDMI, in which case the analog audio is turned off altogether). The player would have to have multiple analog outputs, one for each channel (which the 110 does not have).


----------



## Photocyclist58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redtyler1* /forum/post/20458065
> 
> 
> I have abandoned my HTPC after six years and am ready to have a device that does what it's supposed to more often than not. I am interested in Netflix and Vudu streaming and want a player that loads quickly. My question is whether there are aspects of the ps3 that are inferior compared to similarly priced current 2011 blu ray players.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.



I have 2 PS3's, fat and slim. Both are excellent blu-ray players. Netflix and Vudu work excellent. The only problem (as we discovered during the hacktivists attack that forced Sony to take down their servers for almost 3 weeks) is that if the Sony network is down, so is access to Netflix and Vudu. Sony has their access tied directly to your PlayStation account. You must have a PlayStation account to access these features. I believe Xbox is the same.


----------



## Audio5oh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Audio5oh* /forum/post/20456428
> 
> 
> I'm undecided which player to get, but I've narrowed it down between these two. Sony removed a few features that were found on the previous S770, including the 1gb hardrive and 5ghz wireless card. I have never owned a Panasonic, but the 210 seems to have many happy customers. Both players weigh about the same, which is a measley 3 and 1/2 pounds. I've read complaints that the wireless connection on the Sony is poor, while owners of the Panasonic 210 claim they can't connect to Netflix. Which has the better menu interface? So having said that, maybe someone here has experienced both players?



Somehow my post was moved to the middle of this thread instead of at the end. I've noticed that some Panasonic 210 owners are complaining about Netflix connectivity, but that may be due to thier router, who knows? At the same time, it appears there are not many owner reviews on the Sony S780, except for the SonyStyle website. People are complaining of the poor internet connection to Netflix. Maybe some of you have switched one for the other and can tell me the pros and cons of both? Basically, which is the more solid and reliable unit?


----------



## djkest

To the above posters, the Sony bdp-s370 or s380 have excellent streaming features, great upscaling ability, and also use digital coax instead of toslink/optical.


I much prefer digital coax, reasons could be easily found with an AVS search. I also have a nice digital coax cable I'd prefer to stick with.

ETA: here
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/archi...t-1102993.html


----------



## Bobdeang

Hey guys, without me hunting through the site, where are you getting your Coax or Toslink cables online? Toslink is a brand of optical cable and you can get other brands?


----------



## BillP

Check out monoprice.com for all your cable needs.


----------



## Bobdeang

Thanks.


----------



## MasterOGA

I'm looking for a Blu-Ray player that has 1080p DVD upscaling, and can play 3D movies (Do they all do that?). I don't really need internet applications (Unless the price difference is minimal AND it would have to be wireless....getting tired of running wires lol).


Anyone have any recommendations? I'm not looking to spend more than I have to, but I don't want total garbage either


----------



## julkruk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bobdeang* /forum/post/20461129
> 
> 
> Hey guys, without me hunting through the site, where are you getting your Coax or Toslink cables online? Toslink is a brand of optical cable and you can get other brands?



monoprice.com is great place for cables, toslink is a type, like digital coax, not a brand.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MasterOGA* /forum/post/20462218
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a Blu-Ray player that has 1080p DVD upscaling, and can play 3D movies (Do they all do that?). I don't really need internet applications (Unless the price difference is minimal AND it would have to be wireless....getting tired of running wires lol).
> 
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations? I'm not looking to spend more than I have to, but I don't want total garbage either



Panny 210 is an excellent choice and does all that.


----------



## TrevorS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djkest* /forum/post/20460873
> 
> 
> To the above posters, the Sony bdp-s370 or s380 have excellent streaming features, great upscaling ability, and also use digital coax instead of toslink/optical.
> 
> 
> I much prefer digital coax, reasons could be easily found with an AVS search. I also have a nice digital coax cable I'd prefer to stick with.
> 
> ETA: here
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/archi...t-1102993.html



Toslink can be as good as coax, but you have to get an especially well designed cable, most aren't.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bobdeang* /forum/post/20457411
> 
> 
> Thanks, sorry mis-wrote. Yes, two rca jacks analog audio and only stereo? The multichannel stuff is not embedded? Ok the coaxial which is an rca jack connection, right? Single? You can use just one side of that two color group or strip it down? Carries 5.1 and I don't have to go out and order some optical wires? The cost is nominal...I don't want to wait if it is just as good.



Multichannel analog per se' cannot be embedded, it requires separate jacks for each channel; however, dolby prologic surround is legacy via a pair of stereo jacks -- usually selectable at the player as a "downmix" analog output instead of stereo. Legacy Dolby Digital and DTS both utilize toslink and coax digital outputs and high bitrate legacy DTS can sound excellent.


----------



## Dangleberry

Anyone know if a poll's been made yet, so people can vote for the best brand/model, maybe have one for models and one for brands..?


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dangleberry* /forum/post/20464307
> 
> 
> Anyone know if a poll's been made yet, so people can vote for the best brand/model, maybe have one for models and one for brands..?



Wouldn't do any good, as new models come out all the time. I could vote today and have a different opinion next week.


----------



## Bobdeang

Regards the toslink cables from Monoprice, any reason to get the 8.0 vs 5.0?


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bobdeang* /forum/post/20465691
> 
> 
> Regards the toslink cables from Monoprice, any reason to get the 8.0 vs 5.0?



5.0 should be fine for most cases. For very long runs (20'+), I'd probably opt for 8.0.


----------



## Bobdeang

Got it...5.0 ordered 6 ft albeit 3 would probably do, but gives me some wiggle room.


Now, have to decide on the BD player and no clear winners that I've read. Panny 110 and 210 for built in WIFI, which I think I would want just so I don't have to deal with anymore wires.


----------



## Audio5oh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Audio5oh* /forum/post/20456428
> 
> 
> I'm undecided which player to get, but I've narrowed it down between these two. Sony removed a few features that were found on the previous S770, including the 1gb hardrive and 5ghz wireless card. I have never owned a Panasonic, but the 210 seems to have many happy customers. Both players weigh about 3 and 1/2 pounds. I've read complaints that the wireless connection on the Sony is poor, while owners of the Panasonic 210 claim they can't connect to Netflix. Which has the better menu interface? So having said that, maybe someone here has experienced both players?



Anyone wish to comment on these two players? Maybe some of you have switched one for the other and can tell me the pros and cons of both. Which is the more solid and reliable unit?


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Audio5oh* /forum/post/20466257
> 
> 
> Anyone wish to comment on these two players? Maybe some of you have switched one for the other and can tell me the pros and cons of both. Which is the more solid and reliable unit?



We have 2 Sony S370 (last year's non-wifi) models. In 2 diff. homes. Got them 2 months ago. Hooked directly via ethernet to internet. Internet via Comcast - high speed - seems to measure about 12M down. Have used Netflix several times. Connection seems quite fast. Quality is very good - much better than I expected. Only one time, about 10 minutes into a movie, the movie paused for about 20-30 seconds and a msg. came up saying something like "buffering download" or something similar. Haven't used anything else except Pandora and a couple of YouTube tests. Plays Blu-ray discs w.o. a hitch. No delay in loading/playing. Never had any other box.


...mike


----------



## maxlords

Ok...new poster here. I have been trying to pick a new blu-ray player and so far it's been an utter failure. Sorry for the long post!


I currently have a Samsung BD-P1500 blu-ray player. I got it a few years ago. It works fine but the load time is atrocious and it sounds like it's grinding when it loads. I recently got some extra cash and decided to take the plunge on a new player.


I'm currently using a Samsung 40" Series 5 60 Mhz LCD with HDMI and optical. I'm using no stereo hookups at the moment, just playback through the TV's speakers. I have NO need for streaming or internet access of any sort through a player I buy at all. I might use it to run MKVs...maybe...but it's not a big deal. I just want a VERY basic player that's not cheaply built and loads discs fast with a solid and well-made remote.


My budget was $150-200. First I grabbed a Sony BDP-BX38 from Costco. It was on sale for $150 and it looked ok...until I got it home. The remote was literally the most complete and utter piece of crap that I've ever seen. It bothered me to even hold it. On top of that, the player defaults to a PS3-like menu system where you have to manually select the movie rather than automatically booting a disc when you put it in. Incredibly irritating. I returned it.


The next up is a Samsung BD-D5300. Also $150. I just installed it in my entertainment center. It boots up fast and directly to the disc. I'm happy with that. However, again it has an incredibly cheap and junky remote which I'm loathe to use at all. The power cord also BARELY reaches my outlet and I can't sit it where I want to in my entertainment center. It's not a bad player...but it's just irritating enough that I'm not entirely happy.


I've looked at some of the other Samsung and Sony models and they all appear to be about the same. The Oppos sound like they'd be nice but they're well out of my price range. Is there ANYTHING else out there that's not going to be poorly made? Something that maybe has a nice solid remote like the P1500 came with? I'd love to get a Samsung player but if they're all crappy...


I don't want any ******** web access or streaming media or anything like that. If it's there...fine, but I won't use it. I just want a simple fast-loading player that's well-built and quiet. And I already have two PS3s, but I don't ever play blu-rays on them...they're for gaming only. I will not use a PS3...only interested in standalone blu-ray players. I'll spend $200 or so tops. Any recommendations would be appreciated! Keep in mind I'm in Canada, so some of the US models aren't available here.


----------



## snidely

You should be able to find a BASIC player for $100. We paid $130 each for a couple of Sonys with internet ability. If the power cord is too short - add $3 for the cost of an extension cord. It appears all players these days load pretty fast. Since your main concern seems to be the operation of the remote - check out the remote first, then the player's operation.


----------



## maxlords

Yeah, but the $100 players I've seen are all pieces of crap. Poorly made, not great looking, etc. Also...I don't want to use an extension cord. That's just silly. I've already got enough of a rat's nest of cords without cramming an extension cord in there because a company was too cheap to put a 6' cord on instead of a 5' one.


I'm really looking for a solid mid-range unit with a nice remote, nothing low end. It does seem they all load pretty fast now. The Sonys all seem to have that menu system now which I find INCREDIBLY irritating. The BX38 also had a REALLY loud fan. I suspect Sony is out for me (unless I'm mistaken?)


I'd really like some specific model number recommendations based on the info I've provided. The stuff I've found at Future Shop and Best Buy all looks pretty much the same to me. I'm really not sure what models to look at at this point. I can barely find any reviews online either....they all seem to be blatant propaganda or have zero information.



EDIT:


It looks like the Samsung C-6500T is a bit nicer for my money overall.....any noticeable negatives on that one???


----------



## Jacob305

max.. try the panasonic 2011 models. I think you would be happy with one of those models.


Jacob


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/20470356
> 
> 
> max.. try the panasonic 2011 models. I think you would be happy with one of those models.
> 
> 
> Jacob



Fully agree. The 110 for wired internet, 210 for WiFi (same PQ, which is outstanding). If you want one more built like a tank, then Denon 1611 or Oppo 93.


----------



## maxlords

Well, I ordered the Panasonic DMP-BD65 (I know, last year's model) as well as the Samsung C6500.


I went with the 65 instead of the 110 or the 75 because of the inclusion of an optical audio port as well as a lot of extra hookup options that were removed on the 75. The slight speed difference doesn't matter to me as even the 65 will be MUCH faster than my Samsung P1500.


I thought I'd try the Samsung as well because I do have a Samsung TV and the integrated remotes are handy as well as the MKV support (which I know is on the 75 but I hate the lack of hookups on the 75!). I suspect I won't like it as much as the Panasonic though.


Future Shop didn't have the 110 and Best Buy had it but only at regular price.... $199. I can't find many reviews on the 110, but if I don't like the 65 or the C6500, I'll probably return both and try the 110 (no one is selling the 210 around here). I won't be using internet at all with my players so wired or wireless internet is irrelevant to me










Thanks for the advice guys! I think I'm finally on the right track!


----------



## mdavej

Quote:

Originally Posted by *maxlords* 
Well, I ordered the Panasonic DMP-BD65 (I know, last year's model) as well as the Samsung C6500.


I went with the 65 instead of the 110 or the 75 because of the inclusion of an optical audio port as well as a lot of extra hookup options that were removed on the 75.
For the record the 110 has optical audio. The only outputs that were removed were component video, which was pretty worthless anyway since it limited DVD's to 480p and blu-ray's to 1080i. I hope you bought used since 65's are going for $50-$70 (in the US). You're also missing out on the 110 vastly superior interface and streaming options (DLNA, network share, etc.).


However I agree the 75 isn't worthy of consideration. It's only slightly less expensive than the 110 but lacks a lot of streaming content.


----------



## bagwell-05

Quote:

Originally Posted by *maxlords* 
Future Shop didn't have the 110 and Best Buy had it but only at regular price.... $199. I can't find many reviews on the 110, but if I don't like the 65 or the C6500, I'll probably return both and try the 110 (no one is selling the 210 around here).
best buy has the panasonic 110 for $126 (online) as of 5-22-11 (210 as well price drop to $164, previously $199).
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Panasoni...=1218306997948 


I picked up the Panasonic 210 from advice on here and love the unit

(for $159 shipped thru Amazon seller 'Video & Audio Center' -- super fast shipper too).


----------



## BillP

Quote:

Originally Posted by *maxlords* 
Well, I ordered the Panasonic DMP-BD65 (I know, last year's model) as well as the Samsung C6500.


I went with the 65 instead of the 110 or the 75 because of the inclusion of an optical audio port as well as a lot of extra hookup options that were removed on the 75. The slight speed difference doesn't matter to me as even the 65 will be MUCH faster than my Samsung P1500.


I thought I'd try the Samsung as well because I do have a Samsung TV and the integrated remotes are handy as well as the MKV support (which I know is on the 75 but I hate the lack of hookups on the 75!). I suspect I won't like it as much as the Panasonic though.


Future Shop didn't have the 110 and Best Buy had it but only at regular price.... $199. I can't find many reviews on the 110, but if I don't like the 65 or the C6500, I'll probably return both and try the 110 (no one is selling the 210 around here). I won't be using internet at all with my players so wired or wireless internet is irrelevant to me










Thanks for the advice guys! I think I'm finally on the right track!
I don't know where you live, but the prices are strange. The 110 list price ("regular price") is $150, and it can easily be bought for less. The 110 has better PQ than last year's models, and does have audio optical out.


----------



## mdavej

... the 110 is currently $120 US at amazon. If you sell your Avatar disc for $120 as many have done, that makes the 110 free. Can't beat that.


However, I don't know if the Avatar deal is available in Canada (futureshop?) or not. The 65 may not stream Netflix in Canada either.


----------



## mfhacker

You need to add the 110 or 210 to you cart and start the checkout process to see the discounted prices.


----------



## bagwell-05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfhacker* /forum/post/20475567
> 
> 
> You need to add the 110 or 210 to you cart and start the checkout process to see the discounted prices.



yep, similar with amazon except you'll see no price at all until you add to your cart (I hate when they do that).


----------



## maxlords

None of them stream Netflix in Canada...but that's fine because I won't use Netflix or ANY streaming media of any sort with it. Canada doesn't have the same prices as the US...we take it up the ass for stuff compared to you guys even though our dollar is the same value right now. Excluding tax, Canadians pay an average of 25-30% more for everything







And I'm paying 13% sales tax on top too and an "electronics recycling fee".


I purposely chose the 65 because it had LESS streaming options...which I don't want at all.


No one thinks I'll like the Samsung C6500 huh?










I'm in Ontario, Canada and I'm using bestbuy.ca and futureshop.ca...there aren't really any other places to buy from around here.


----------



## Terry_in_Okla

OK I am looking for feedback, all input welcomed!


I have a Samsung 46" LCD, 120 Hz. New Netgear Router, N600 (dual channel, have one band set to broadcast at 5 mhz, the other at 2.4 mhz.

I want a bluray player that will handshake with my router on the 5 mhz bandwidth, and that will stream Netflix without constantly re-buffering/freezing, and has a built-in Wi-Fi adaptor. 3D bluray players OK, but the 3D feature is irrelevant.


I bought a Sony BDP-S580 about a week or so ago. I tried and tried to connect to my router, could not do it. Finally took it back to Best Buy.


Just today, while reading another forum, I discovered that the S580 does not support routers with 5mhz, only 2.4!


To digress, the reason I am adamant about hooking whatever BP player that I end up with to the 5 mhz connection is that I had bad luck with the 2.4 mhz bandwidth: The laptop in the kitchen used to freeze/re-buffer endlessly on my old, slower router. With my current router (5mhz band), I have no such problems with streaming Netflix, no buffering problems at all, my laptop performs flawlessly!


So that is why I want a bluray player that will (1) handle 5 mhz bandwidth

(2) Not have issues with streaming Netflix (3) have a friendly UI


Unlike the previous poster in Canada, one of the primary reasons that I am buying a player (I have a DVD player) is for the Netflix / YouTube streaming capabilities.


I have seen glowing praise by reviewers (for the most part) talking about the Panasonic and the Sony, especially the two referenced by Audio5oh below:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Audio5oh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm undecided which player to get, but I've narrowed it down between these two. Sony removed a few features that were found on the previous S770, including the 1gb hardrive and 5ghz wireless card. I have never owned a Panasonic, but the 210 seems to have many happy customers. Both players weigh about 3 and 1/2 pounds. *I've read complaints that the wireless connection on the Sony is poor, while owners of the Panasonic 210 claim they can't connect to Netflix. Which has the better menu interface?* So having said that, maybe someone here has experienced both players?



I have the same questions. Panny sounds good, (does the 210 support 5 Mhz?) Some reviewers say that they have experienced NO problems with Netflix. Others, just the opposite.

Reviews on the Sony S570, OTOH, (it supports 5 Mhz, but there are questions as to it's ability to stream Netflix...


Since I live in a rural area, (an hour to the nearest good-sized city)I don't have good access to a lot of selection locally. I would probably buy online, either Amazon or TigerDirect, but am not sure what their return policies are regarding re-stocking fees and time available to return? Any comments in this regard?


----------



## Audio5oh

Terry_in_Okla,

To answer your previous question, the 210 does support 5ghz. It doesn't really make a difference to me because my Netgear router (wireless N) is 2.4ghz, however, I have never had any issues when streaming videos online from Netflix, Amazon Video on Demand or YouTube. I use a Sony S570 and never get that annoying rebuffering, but I do want to upgrade to a newer model and move this one to another bedroom. This is why I've narrowed my choices between these two players (Sony BDP-S780 & Panasonic 210).


Since were on the topic of "Sony vs Panasonic", does anyone know if the Panasonic 210 has "Gracenote" like Sony? This software downloads the title and artwork of the disc from the internet and displays it on your tv. My current Sony blu ray player does this and pretty much reads any disc, whether cd, dvd or blu ray.


----------



## Terry_in_Okla

Thanks for the input, Audio5oh. How well do you like the S570? Any streaming problems with Netflix? The reason that I ask is that I saw a video review that indicated that Netflix streaming was "choppy" and not as good as other players... needing a firmware upgrade to fix these problems.


Any others out there that have any experience with the Sony S570, regarding its performance in streaming Netflix? Or comments about the S210?


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Terry_in_Okla* /forum/post/20488330
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input, Audio5oh. How well do you like the S570? How long have you had it?
> 
> 
> Any others out there that have any experience with the Sony S570, regarding its performance in streaming Netflix? Or comments about the S210?



We have 2 of the siblings - the S370. No trouble streaming and excellent pic quality. We have fairly fast internet - 12M down. It spends about 10 seconds when you first start streaming - gives you a msg. saying it is testing your internet connection - to give you the best pic possible. (Maybe they all do that?) Only other uses are for Pandora and playing a few Netflix discs.


,,,mike


----------



## Audio5oh

Same here, I have never had any trouble streaming Netflix or Amazon on Demand videos. Pic quality is also pretty decent. I currently have Time Warner Cable with fast internet. I use a Sony STR-DA3500ES receiver powered by a Outlaw amp, so playing music from Pandora and Slacker sound awesome on my Polk speakers, almost cd quality. I've been happy so far with the 570's performance.


I'm just trying to upgrade to a newer player, but with Sony removing features on their newer models, it makes it harder for me to decide to buy another Sony.


----------



## Terry_in_Okla

Thanks for the input. I think that I am going to go with the Sony S570, give it a try.


EDIT: Maybe I won't, either. I knew that the S580 replaced the S570, but I assumed that the S570s were still available in retail stores. Apparently not. (Not sure why Sony in their ultimate wisdom decided to remove the 5 mhz capability from the S580...)


Man, trying to make up your mind (reading countless reviews, all of them saying different things about the same player = CONFUSION!


Some of you out there that have tried and/or own the Panasonic 210 chime in on your experiences! Likes, dislikes, etc...


EDIT #2 How many of you out there that are streaming Netflix are streaming on a 2.4 mhz bandwidth? And what are your results, referring specifically to the movie continually "buffering", interrupting the continuity?


As I said before, I had an old (probably first-generation) Linksys router 801.1.1b, 2.4 mhz, and I couldn't stream anything wirelessly without it bogging down! When I bought the Netgear 600n router and set it up to broadcast at 5 mhz, my laptop received streamed movies flawlessly. Is the difference the bandwidth, or the fact that I went from a "b" to an "n" router?


Appreciate your comments.


----------



## ryoaska1

I have an old philips DVD player that has been very handy and has some good features, but I''ve already got another blu-ray player in the house, so it's probably time to bump this one up. I have done some searching, but I'm sure there are some players I'm missing, so I'd like to hear from people who have more knowledge of what's out there. It doesn't have to be the latest and greatest, just has to have reliable playback and be good overall quality.


The features of my current player I want to keep are:

-region free dvd playback (doesn't have to be out of the box, but if I can set that with a code or whatever that's good)

-divx, mkv, mpg file playback from data disc

-A B Repeat (both dvd and blu-ray)

-back/forward advance. When paused it's a frame by frame advance backward or forward. When in regular play it does slow motion back/forward at 3 different speeds. These are both great for looking at frame data in certain games I play and is a must have.


Good but not necessary:

-Netflix, Amazon video, other online streaming

-play video/image data from USB


I like the thin profile of the philips players as well, but that's not a deal breaker if it does everything I need.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryoaska1* /forum/post/20492969
> 
> 
> I have an old philips DVD player that has been very handy and has some good features, but I''ve already got another blu-ray player in the house, so it's probably time to bump this one up. I have done some searching, but I'm sure there are some players I'm missing, so I'd like to hear from people who have more knowledge of what's out there. It doesn't have to be the latest and greatest, just has to have reliable playback and be good overall quality.
> 
> 
> The features of my current player I want to keep are:
> 
> -region free dvd playback (doesn't have to be out of the box, but if I can set that with a code or whatever that's good)
> 
> -divx, mkv, mpg file playback from data disc
> 
> -A B Repeat (both dvd and blu-ray)
> 
> -back/forward advance. When paused it's a frame by frame advance backward or forward. When in regular play it does slow motion back/forward at 3 different speeds. These are both great for looking at frame data in certain games I play and is a must have.
> 
> 
> Good but not necessary:
> 
> -Netflix, Amazon video, other online streaming
> 
> -play video/image data from USB
> 
> 
> I like the thin profile of the philips players as well, but that's not a deal breaker if it does everything I need.



Do you have a price range?


The OPPO BDP-93 ($499) meets your criteria, with these notes:
There is a free, third party software mod for region free DVD
Region free Blu-ray requires a hardware mod
It supports the media file containers you list, but you have to be sure the a/v codecs you need are supported also
It has A-B repeat, but I would need to check some specifics: does it work across chapter boundaries, does it work on BR discs with java?
It has Netflix and Blockbuster, but not Amazon. Maybe more services in the future.


-Bill


----------



## mr volcane

which one should I get :


sony bdp-s570

sony bdp-s770

sony bdp-s780


been going back n forth on these models for days. newer have new features but lose some of the old ones and so on...


thanks.


----------



## mdavej

Get the model with the features you intend to use.


----------



## mr volcane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20494111
> 
> 
> Get the model with the features you intend to use.



yeah right, but like to also know about PQ/AQ - those are quite essential, right ?! what about wi-fi quality and so on ...


(even this is one of my 1st posts, does not mean I`m dumb)


Things I`d like to know :


how is the wi-fi working, there are differences between models ( i have 802.11 b+g, it should work, right, but what about the range of player )

file support between these models

PQ/AQ

the loss of 1 Gb memory in 780 - how does it affect, or does it


----------



## Terry_in_Okla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr volcane* /forum/post/20493548
> 
> 
> which one should I get :
> 
> *sony bdp-s570*
> 
> sony bdp-s770
> 
> sony bdp-s780
> 
> 
> been going back n forth on these models for days. newer have new features but lose some of the old ones and so on...
> 
> 
> thanks.



You are aware that it's unlikely that you'll find the 570 in retail stores, right?


Most of what is available is either used or refurbished. I am a little leery of buying such merchandise...


Back to my question: To those who stream Netflix regularly, (on the Sony 580) over a 2.4 mhz bandwidth router, what has your experience been concerning buffering? A lot, hardly any, in between?


Like I said, I am wondering if my bad experience earlier was due to an earlier-generation router rather than due to the bandwidth.


----------



## ryoaska1

 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post20492969 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/20493355
> 
> 
> Do you have a price range?
> 
> 
> The OPPO BDP-93 ($499) meets your criteria, with these notes:
> There is a free, third party software mod for region free DVD
> Region free Blu-ray requires a hardware mod
> It supports the media file containers you list, but you have to be sure the a/v codecs you need are supported also
> It has A-B repeat, but I would need to check some specifics: does it work across chapter boundaries, does it work on BR discs with java?
> It has Netflix and Blockbuster, but not Amazon. Maybe more services in the future.
> 
> 
> -Bill



YES this player has exactly the features I'm looking for. also they are all accessible directly from a single remote button instead of in an options menu (like a b repeat on PS3)


If there are no other options then price isn't a factor, but it is more than I was planning to spend. is there a cheaper model that has all this but sacrifices some features like network access/streaming,dual hdmi out etc.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryoaska1* /forum/post/20494884
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post20492969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES this player has exact true features I'm looking for. also they are all accessible directly from a single remote button instead of in an options menu (like a b repeat on PS3)
> 
> 
> If there are no other options then price isn't a factor, but it is more than I was planning to spend. is there a cheaper model that has all this but sacrifices some features like network access/streaming,dual hdmi out etc.



The BDP-93 ($499) and BDP-95 ($999) are the current models.


There was a BDP-80 for $289 new, no longer produced. Check the FAQ in my signature. Single HDMI, no 3D, no Netflix etc, limited DLNA. I'm not sure whether the DVD region free software mod worked on it.


OPPO still has these sometimes as short-term "specials", although I don't see it as available right now. Or, you could call and ask if they have refurbished versions, or refurbed BDP-83s. The B-stock that OPPO sells comes with the same 30-day return and 1-year warranty as new.


UPDATE: Actually, they do show refurbished BDP-80s on this page: http://www.oppodigital.com/products.asp . "Availability: Limited. While supply last. $245"


-Bill


----------



## mr volcane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Terry_in_Okla* /forum/post/20494578
> 
> 
> You are aware that it's unlikely that you'll find the 570 in retail stores, right?
> 
> 
> Most of what is available is either used or refurbished. I am a little leery of buying such merchandise...
> 
> 
> Back to my question: To those who stream Netflix regularly, (on the Sony 580) over a 2.4 mhz bandwidth router, what has your experience been concerning buffering? A lot, hardly any, in between?
> 
> 
> Like I said, I am wondering if my bad experience earlier was due to an earlier-generation router rather than due to the bandwidth.



my s550 just died, so no experience on wi-fi. and I AM able to get brand new s570 from "my" retailer here in Finland.


----------



## vbgregg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Terry_in_Okla* /forum/post/20494578
> 
> 
> You are aware that it's unlikely that you'll find the 570 in retail stores, right?
> 
> 
> Most of what is available is either used or refurbished. I am a little leery of buying such merchandise...
> 
> 
> Back to my question: To those who stream Netflix regularly, (on the Sony 580) over a 2.4 mhz bandwidth router, what has your experience been concerning buffering? A lot, hardly any, in between?
> 
> 
> Like I said, I am wondering if my bad experience earlier was due to an earlier-generation router rather than due to the bandwidth.



Hi,


I have both a 570 and a 770. I recently signed up for a 1-month free trial of Netflix. I have a new wireless-N router with both 2.4 and 5 GHz bands. I am very new to all of these things, though, so keep that in mind.


I streamed a movie from Netflix on the 2.4 GHz band two days ago and then yesterday I streamed a movie on the 5 GHz band. I know this is a very small sample, but both worked fine, with no problems at all. Both were in full HD (1920 x 1080). There was no pausing or rebuffering or pixelating.


Last week, before I set up my new wireless-N router, I streamed a movie from my old wireless-G router and that also worked fine. It made me wonder why I even needed this new wireless-N router.


As for "last year's models", I found a 770 on clearance sale at Best Buy for $149. I bought the 570 as a refurb from SonyStyle for $99. I was worried about buying a refurb, and there is no guarantee that others would have the same experience, but mine looks new. It came in a brown box labeled "REFURB" but there were no scuffs or scratches and it seems to function fine.


I hope this helps,


Gregg


----------



## ryoaska1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/20494949
> 
> 
> The BDP-93 ($499) and BDP-95 ($999) are the current models.
> 
> 
> There was a BDP-80 for $289 new, no longer produced. Check the FAQ in my signature. Single HDMI, no 3D, no Netflix etc, limited DLNA. I'm not sure whether the DVD region free software mod worked on it.
> 
> 
> OPPO still has these sometimes as short-term "specials", although I don't see it as available right now. Or, you could call and ask if they have refurbished versions, or refurbed BDP-83s. The B-stock that OPPO sells comes with the same 30-day return and 1-year warranty as new.
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Actually, they do show refurbished BDP-80s on this page: http://www.oppodigital.com/products.asp . "Availability: Limited. While supply last. $245"
> 
> 
> -Bill



Great- thanks for the help!


----------



## weetoots

I usually go to Amazon, but they aren't shipping outside the continental US. So my closest discount store is Costco, but they haven't started carrying them.

Anyone see them in a Costco near you. Please let me know so I can watch for the ship to come in.


----------



## lamb110

I currently have a Momitsu player that's on its last leg. Its freezing up and making weird sounds when i start it up. I'm just sick of dealing with it. I was wondering what's the best moderately priced region free player is?


I was looking at the Oppo BDP-80 here: http://www.oppodigital.com/proddetail.asp?prod=ZBDP80# 


Are there any other players that are less than $300? I have a pretty extensive collection of imported bluray and dvd's from the UK that I'd like to watch without having to restart my Momitsu every 20 minutes.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lamb110* /forum/post/20498694
> 
> 
> I currently have a Momitsu player that's on its last leg. Its freezing up and making weird sounds when i start it up. I'm just sick of dealing with it. I was wondering what's the best moderately priced region free player is?
> 
> 
> I was looking at the Oppo BDP-80 here: http://www.oppodigital.com/proddetail.asp?prod=ZBDP80#
> 
> 
> Are there any other players that are less than $300? I have a pretty extensive collection of imported bluray and dvd's from the UK that I'd like to watch without having to restart my Momitsu every 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.



Note that the OPPO is not region free without a hardware modification.


-Bill


----------



## lamb110

Do you have to send it somewhere to get it done or is it something that I can do with no electronics experience? If i have to send it out how much does it cost and where can i get it done?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lamb110* /forum/post/20498860
> 
> 
> Do you have to send it somewhere to get it done or is it something that I can do with no electronics experience? If i have to send it out how much does it cost and where can i get it done?



Most people install their own kit and have reported it to be an easy process.


This was the most often recommended site: http://www.bluraychip.dk/category.php?id_category=5 . They are struggling with the BDP-93 kit, but I have heard of no problems with the BDP-80 or -83 kits.


-Bill


----------



## lamb110




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/20498889
> 
> 
> Most people install their own kit and have reported it to be an easy process.
> 
> 
> This was the most often recommended site: http://www.bluraychip.dk/category.php?id_category=5 . They are struggling with the BDP-93 kit, but I have heard of no problems with the BDP-80 or -83 kits.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Would you recommend the Oppo 80 or are there other options out there?


----------



## wmcclain

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lamb110* 
Would you recommend the Oppo 80 or are there other options out there?
It's a fine player if you don't need 3D, netflix, etc. I can't help with other options: OPPO takes all my time so I don't keep up with other lines.


-Bill


----------



## mdavej

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lamb110*
I currently have a Momitsu player that's on its last leg. Its freezing up and making weird sounds when i start it up. I'm just sick of dealing with it. I was wondering what's the best moderately priced region free player is?


I was looking at the Oppo BDP-80 here: http://www.oppodigital.com/proddetail.asp?prod=ZBDP80# 


Are there any other players that are less than $300? I have a pretty extensive collection of imported bluray and dvd's from the UK that I'd like to watch without having to restart my Momitsu every 20 minutes.


Thanks for the help.
Insignia can easily be made region free and runs $40-$100. Check the Insignia thread here for details.


First try cleaning the hub on your old player.


----------



## Rockokma

Hey guys, I'm still using my PS3 for primary Blu Ray Player, and I want to buy a stand-alone player.


I also want to use it as my main DVD player as well and get rid of my Toshiba HD-AX2.



Is there a Blu Ray player that matches the upscaling capability of the HD-AX2. Not sure if many people remember how good the HD-AX2 is with DVD's.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## BillP

What's your price range? Many like the Oppo 93. The 2011 Panasonics are also very popular (110, 210, and 310) -- they vary by feature (PQ is the same).


----------



## Rockokma

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BillP* 
What's your price range? Many like the Oppo 93. The 2011 Panasonics are also very popular (110, 210, and 310) -- they vary by feature (PQ is the same).
$400 - $1000


Was hoping for something that did have the power of the Silicon Optix Reon HQV Processor.


----------



## BillP

I'd go Oppo 93 (but go up to the Oppo 95 if you use analog audio outs). Also check out the Denon 2012.


----------



## LegalDave

I am rather fed up with the incredibly slow loading of the Pioneer. Given my high-end speakers I am considering to upgrade to an Oppo 95 or should I perhaps also consider high end Sony or Denon's?




Pioneer Susano amp, Avantgarde Acoustic Nano (front), Avantgarde Acoustic Solo (center, surrounds), Panasonic PT2000 projector, Pioneer BDP LX71 Blu Ray, Apple TV


----------



## luigionlsd

Just wondering if there's been anymore development with "midrange" players featuring 2 HDMI outputs? I have an Onkyo 607 and a Panasonic BDT110 (price was too good to pass up), but will most likely be buying a 3D capable display in a month. As much as I'd love to have an Oppo 93, I was just curious if any of the consumer-grade players (Sony, Panasonic, Pioneer) have 2 HDMI outs (HDMI 1.4 to display, 1.3 to receiver for high definition audio). Looking to spend $300 or less, but I suppose Oppo may be my best option.


----------



## luigionlsd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LegalDave* /forum/post/20507252
> 
> 
> I am rather fed up with the incredibly slow loading of the Pioneer. Given my high-end speakers I am considering to upgrade to an Oppo 95 or should I perhaps also consider high end Sony or Denon's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pioneer Susano amp, Avantgarde Acoustic Nano (front), Avantgarde Acoustic Solo (center, surrounds), Panasonic PT2000 projector, Pioneer BDP LX71 Blu Ray, Apple TV



My understanding is that the benefits of the BDP-95 over the BDP-93 only relates to analog usage. I see that the Susano supports HDMI, which I'd imagine is what you're using... if that's the case, you could save yourself half the price and just get the 93.


----------



## talion83

I am looking for a BluRay player for my Dad's upcoming birthday. His old Pioneer DVD Player died on him recently so figured might as well upgrade him...


His current setup is a 720p 60" Pioneer Plasma (not elite - I forget if it was the Kuro series or just before). Pioneer Elite Receiver (bought around the same time, I believe a VSX-74 or 72). Looking for a good Bluray to go along with them.


I am looking to spend under $200 and in the debate of buying a New Model from Sony/Samsung/LG or getting last years Pioneer Elite BDP31FD (Amazon has for around $180 new).


Features like Wifi don't really matter as we already have a network line running to where his equipment is (with a switch). I am more concerned with quality of picture/build. As this is his first bluray player, all of his current movies are in SD.


While I believe the Receiver does have HDMI on it, all of the video is going straight to the TV with a separate digital feed going to the receiver (currently it is/was fiber optic, though we have available digital coax on it as well).


In general I normally prefer buying a 'better' quality electronic than a cheaper one, but I know that it isn't always worth the investment (ie: Pioneer Plasma we felt was worth it as the picture quality was significantly better then competition - but going up to the Elite Plasma we didn't at the time, as the extra cost didn't seem significant for the picture difference).


Thank you for your help.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20508302
> 
> 
> Panasonic BDT310 has 2 HDMI outputs.



Also the Samsung D6700. Plus, it also has 2D to 3D conversion.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *luigionlsd* /forum/post/20507466
> 
> 
> Just wondering if there's been anymore development with "midrange" players featuring 2 HDMI outputs? I have an Onkyo 607 and a Panasonic BDT110 (price was too good to pass up), but will most likely be buying a 3D capable display in a month. As much as I'd love to have an Oppo 93, I was just curious if any of the consumer-grade players (Sony, Panasonic, Pioneer) have 2 HDMI outs (HDMI 1.4 to display, 1.3 to receiver for high definition audio). Looking to spend $300 or less, but I suppose Oppo may be my best option.



Panny 310.


----------



## calvinb

I think I am snakebit. I am on my THIRD BD player and am having problems again, this time with the Sony BDP-580. I have already returned 2 Samsungs that quit working. My problem with the Sony is it is having multiple network problems, with both a wireless setup and with a wired set-up. I have read that this is fairly common with the Sony. I am looking for a player that does a great job with internet apps like Netflix and Pandora. My budget is $200 or less. I would prefer that the player be available at HH Gregg as that is where the Sony will be returned, hopefully for cash but probably for store credit. Any suggestions are MUCH appreciated.


Notes on my set-up: internet connection is thru an AT+T 2Wire router (AT+T 6.0 service). BD player routed thru a Harman Kardon AVR 2600. Features such as 3D are not important.


----------



## mdavej

Calvin,


Give the Panasonic BDT-110 a try. I'm in your area and have never had a problem with any streaming players and my AT&T modems or routers. But keep in mind there are a couple of different modems AT&T uses and each requires a different setup. If you're using the one with built-in wireless, you shouldn't have to change anything. But if you have a modem that's connected to a separate router, then you'll have to put your modem in "bridge" mode and enter your login info in your router.


----------



## Redskin

I currently have the Panasonic BD65, and just purchased a wireless router for my home. I am interested in going wifi and purchasing the Panasonic wireless adapter for about $70. I was all set to do this, but read that some of the newer Panasonics (and maybe some other players) will bitstream Dolby Digital and Dolby Digital Plus for Netflix. Can the 65 do this as well, or will Panny provide an firmware update sometime in the future, or do I need to buy a newer player to get this feature.


Thanks

Greg


----------



## mdavej

The 65 can't and never will be able to do this. It's obsolete and will never get any new features. It will be much cheaper for you to buy a wireless player like the 210 rather than buy a wireless adapter separately since it's only $40 more than the wired model, the 110.


If you do choose to buy a separate adapter, it's much cheaper to simply get a wireless bridge or gaming adapter for about $30 rather than panasonic's over-priced dongle. All my players, including my 65, are connected wirelessly via $30 refurb Linksys 160N routers running DD-WRT firmware in bridge mode. Another advantage of using a router in bridge mode is you can plug in 3 other devices per location.


----------



## lamb110

I just got the insignia that you recommended, thanks for saving me $430+ This player is amazing so far for what it cost.


----------



## mdavej

Glad to hear it. It's a killer file playback box as well. Handles tons of file types.


----------



## AFryia

Around the price point of the BDP-93 what players are the main competition?


Is the 93 living up to the standard set by the 83. Picture quality, DVD upscale and reliability?


----------



## stlc8tr

Is there a wiki or database for BR players? I'm looking for a BR player but am looking for a few specific features.


1. WiFi & wired networking

2. Netflix streaming

3. USB NTFS support

4. High profile H264 720p MKV support (i.e. "scene" MKVs)

5. Low cost. Under $150.


Picture quality isn't important. So does such a beast exist?


The LG BD640 sounds like it might fit the bill but I wasn't sure about NTFS support or the 720p MKV support.


Thanks!


----------



## Hlubocky

I'm trying to pick out a Blu-Ray player for my dad for Father's Day and am totally overwhelmed. I have been happy with using my PS3 for BD playback and have been out of the loop on standalone players. He showed me the LG 690 for between $200 and $250, which has a hard drive, wifi, those internet streaming apps, and a decent overall set of features. I checked out the AVS Forum thread on that player and it seems like people have a ton of problems with the drive failing and overall crappiness.


Can someone recommend a player with the same features (wifi, youtube, netflix, etc) in that price range? I know Samsung makes a bunch, but are they any better? Sony? Panasonic? Oppo seems more than I want to pay... help!


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stew4msu

Panny 210


----------



## ppddinCA

I have a pretty good speaker system (over 5k) and will get the new Denon 3312 receiver soon. I plan to use the receiver to handle the video/audio for both HT and music purposes. Is there a reason for me to buy a OPPO 93 or just any blueray player will sounds/display the same? I know OPPO won many awards and most recommend for serious audiophiles. However, it's hard for me to understand the importance of the Blueray player because what I really need is just pass the digital information to receiver through HDMI. If you think I have to get a premium blueray, please recommend ones competitive to OPPO. I just found out that even the cheapest Sony S380 is pretty good. Do Panny players have SACD/DVD-Audio function?


Sorry if the question looks naive to you but my last player was a 8 years old sony dvd player.


Thank you

ed


----------



## CatBus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppddinCA* /forum/post/20522949
> 
> 
> I have a pretty good speaker system (over 5k) and will get the new Denon 3312 receiver soon. I plan to use the receiver to handle the video/audio for both HT and music purposes. Is there a reason for me to buy a OPPO 93 or just any blueray player will sounds/display the same? I know OPPO won many awards and most recommend for serious audiophiles. However, it's hard for me to understand the importance of the Blueray player because what I really need is just pass the digital information to receiver through HDMI. If you think I have to get a premium blueray, please recommend ones competitive to OPPO. I just found out that even the cheapest Sony S380 is pretty good.
> 
> 
> Sorry if the question looks naive to you but my last player was a 8 years old sony dvd player.
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ed



I upgraded from an even older DVD player (Pioneer DV-333) to a BDP-93 and, umm, wow. But that wasn't really your question.


For basic Blu Ray playback, I'd still just recommend the cheapest player that does the minimum of what you need and won't break two years later. People are discovering that there are measurable differences in Blu Ray playback quality in the colorspace arena (and Oppo is best here), but that's really, really minor. It's mostly all the same.


The reason for the BDP-93 would be if you want any of these EXTRA features: DVD video quality, multiregion hackability, fast startup times, lots of outputs (dual HDMI, component, analog audio), SA-CD, DVD-A, that sort of thing. Plus the thing will definitely last decades like your old player, tolerates scratched (rental) media well, which is not the sort of thing I could say about a lot of low-end models. And it's dead quiet.


All of these things are obviously nice, but are they worth the extra cost to you? That's the question. If you just want to play Blu Rays, though, save your money.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AFryia* /forum/post/20519846
> 
> 
> Around the price point of the BDP-93 what players are the main competition?



Denon 1611 (if you need a universal player with SACD/DVD-A).


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppddinCA* /forum/post/20522949
> 
> 
> I have a pretty good speaker system (over 5k) and will get the new Denon 3312 receiver soon. I plan to use the receiver to handle the video/audio for both HT and music purposes. Is there a reason for me to buy a OPPO 93 or just any blueray player will sounds/display the same? I know OPPO won many awards and most recommend for serious audiophiles. However, it's hard for me to understand the importance of the Blueray player because what I really need is just pass the digital information to receiver through HDMI. If you think I have to get a premium blueray, please recommend ones competitive to OPPO. I just found out that even the cheapest Sony S380 is pretty good. Do Panny players have SACD/DVD-Audio function?



The Panny players are excellent, but don't play SACD/DVD-A. If you need a universal player, IMO it comes down to Oppo and Denon. If you don't need it, look at the 2011 Panny players (110, 210, and 310, depending on the features you need).


----------



## Redskin

I am looking for a streaming blu-ray player for my home theater. I am looking for a solution to be able to get to Pandora directly, or through a series of repeatable button pushes so that I can listen to music without having to fire up my front projector. Any thoughts or solutions?


----------



## notoriousmatty

Ive been using a ps3 that has just gotten too noisy. The thing I loved most when I bought the thing (in 07) is that it internally decodes HD audio formats on bluray and passes it through hdmi...which bdp didnt at the time. I have an older denon hdmi AVR that doesnt do the new HD audio on its own. Does the panny 110 or other players internally decode HD audio these days and pass it through hdmi?


----------



## TheGSRGuy

My folks have a BDP-S350. It's getting picky and won't play certain discs, even with firmware updates. My dad has had it and is probably going to replace it. He wants something that will play all Blu-ray discs and won't give him problems.


Not really an audiophile so it doesn't need to handle SACD, 7.1 analog out, etc. Just needs to be reliable and not picky about the discs it plays.


I am tempted to suggest a PS3 to him or the Oppo BDP-93 but the Oppo is pricey and the PS3 is noisy and will not get my mom's approval.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheGSRGuy* /forum/post/20526055
> 
> 
> My folks have a BDP-S350. It's getting picky and won't play certain discs, even with firmware updates. My dad has had it and is probably going to replace it. He wants something that will play all Blu-ray discs and won't give him problems.
> 
> 
> Not really an audiophile so it doesn't need to handle SACD, 7.1 analog out, etc. Just needs to be reliable and not picky about the discs it plays.
> 
> 
> I am tempted to suggest a PS3 to him or the Oppo BDP-93 but the Oppo is pricey and the PS3 is noisy and will not get my mom's approval.



Look at Panny (110, 210, or 310, depending on the features you want).


----------



## TheGSRGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/20526160
> 
> 
> Look at Panny (110, 210, or 3109, depending on the features you want).



Thing is, they bought the Sony for that reason. And now it isn't performing as such. And this from the company that invented Blu-ray...


He just wants to watch a movie.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheGSRGuy* /forum/post/20527530
> 
> 
> Thing is, they bought the Sony for that reason. And now it isn't performing as such. And this from the company that invented Blu-ray...
> 
> 
> He just wants to watch a movie.



My 110 has played all movies I have thrown at it (including some pretty scratched up Netflix BluRay discs). The 110 is wired internet, whereas the 210 has WiFi and the 310 has dual HDMIs (I doubt they'll need the 310),


----------



## Bill C.

I suspect I know the answer, but: I'm guessing there isn't a single BD player that

*a*. can be modified for multiregion BD/DVD playback AND
*b*. has DLNA support?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill C.* /forum/post/20530586
> 
> 
> I suspect I know the answer, but: I'm guessing there isn't a single BD player that
> 
> *a*. can be modified for multiregion BD/DVD playback AND
> *b*. has DLNA support?



The OPPOs require a hardware mod for multiregion BR. They have DLNA.


-Bill


----------



## scrope

I'm using an Oppo 980H dvd player (which I love) and am considering purchasing a Panny 210. Don't want to give up the Oppo due to multiregion duties and excellent upconversion. However, I have limited space and would need to place the Panny on top of the Oppo. Could this possibly cause problems to either unit due to vibrations etc? Thanks.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scrope* /forum/post/20535000
> 
> 
> I'm using an Oppo 980H dvd player (which I love) and am considering purchasing a Panny 210. Don't want to give up the Oppo due to multiregion duties and excellent upconversion. However, I have limited space and would need to place the Panny on top of the Oppo. Could this possibly cause problems to either unit due to vibrations etc? Thanks.



No. I have placed my HD-DVD and BluRay players on top of each other for years.


----------



## scrope

BillP, thank you for your reply.


----------



## bharath23

I am looking for a Blu-ray player to gift. I was wondering what would be a good Blu-ray player which has Netflix support and can play AVCHD over USB at the least (eSATA is optional). Since the gift is for someone close I dont mind spending 200-250 for it. I was hoping the forum members could help me with this.


----------



## k_fassi

i know in the world of blu ray. i start read in this forum to have more information.

now i need your advice a bout Samsung D7000 are it is good one. and if it not a good what you recommended. i can pay up to 500 $


----------



## mdavej

Last time I checked, the Samsung D7000 was a television and was well over $500.


----------



## bharath23

Are there any players in the sub $300 range that do AVCHD from USB. I have the Oppo BDP-93 and I love that feature. I am looking for a blu-ray player to gift. It would be useful if it supports this feature.


----------



## weetoots

Terry_in_OKLA

When I bought the Netgear 600n router and set it up to broadcast at 5 mhz, my laptop received streamed movies flawlessly. Is the difference the bandwidth, or the fact that I went from a "b" to an "n" router?


Appreciate your comments


Can you set your router to broadcast on both bands, at the same time?

Keep the 5 Mhz on "N" only and 2.4 Mhz on "G" unless you have both "B" and "G" devices, then put it to "Mixed"


Let us know.


weetoots


----------



## k_fassi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20536849
> 
> 
> Last time I checked, the Samsung D7000 was a television and was well over $500.


 http://www.samsung.com/ca/consumer/t...ail&returnurl= 

you can see it at the page


----------



## racer67xx

My apologies if this has been asked and answered, but I could not find my exact question through search.


I'm in the process of upgrading my entire entertainment system. I currently have a PS3 that is multi-tasking as a gaming system, blu ray player, and Netflix portal. I've found plenty of opinions that tout the PS3 as the best blu ray player for the money (in terms of value).


However, would a blu ray player like the Panasonic DMP-BDT210 be an upgrade if I purchased one as a dedicated blu ray player, or would i see/hear no real difference compared to the PS3? From what I've read, I believe the Panasonic may have better load times and a better Netflix interface.


Worthy addition to my system or money wasted as redundant functionality with no real added benefits?


----------



## BillP

IMO, the PS3 was a great BluRay player when first available, but is no longer the "best value." The Panny should do a better job upscaling DVDs, has a real remote, and should also deliver better BluRay PQ, although most BluRay players are pretty similar for BluRay PQ. I wouldn't expect, however, major differences, but a dedicated player is my preference.


----------



## soulcougher73

Im looking for a player for my mom that can play BDs, Netflix, and built in wifi. That is the minimum. I was looking at the Panny 210 but on CNET a lot of posters say the Netflix part of the player sucks. And since that is the main thing she wants the player for what are some better options?


----------



## mdavej

Panny's Netflix will be very tough to beat. Nobody else comes close. I think it's the best I've ever seen. All the issues in the reviews you saw have been fixed in the latest firmware. But the best part is if you sell the Avatar 3D disc for $100 or so on ebay, the net cost of the player is ridiculously low. You should reconsider.


----------



## soulcougher73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20548082
> 
> 
> Panny's Netflix will be very tough to beat. Nobody else comes close. I think it's the best I've ever seen. All the issues in the reviews you saw have been fixed in the latest firmware. But the best part is if you sell the Avatar 3D disc for $100 or so on ebay, the net cost of the player is ridiculously low. You should reconsider.



Oh it they are fixed now then i think that is the one we will get. She (nor i for that matter) own a 3D TV but a free movie is a free movie so







I wouldnt mind a 3D TV but im not upgrading my KRP-500M which my mother also owns as well lol


----------



## iamian

Quote:

Originally Posted by *soulcougher73* 
Im looking for a player for my mom that can play BDs, Netflix, and built in wifi. That is the minimum. I was looking at the Panny 210 but on CNET a lot of posters say the Netflix part of the player sucks. And since that is the main thing she wants the player for what are some better options?
You should try reading the 110/210/310 Owners thread here. There were some people who could not not stream, not most but many. Latest firmware update has resolved the issue however. Panny UI for Netflix is second only to PS3. It can stream up to 720p with DD 5.1.


----------



## Videoz

I'm looking to upgrade my Blu-ray player. I currently have a Sony S360 which has served me very well and it will be relegated to the bedroom system if I get a new player.


I don't have a 3D tv, I don't stream from Netflix or any others and I don't listen to music(I have a separate high end system for that purpose). In fact all I do is watch Blu-ray movies and some standard DVDs'.


I realize that most new players have options that I'll probably never use, but I just want a good quality player.


The player will be used with a Samsung UN46B8500. I'm considering the Oppo BDP-93, but don't know if I need to spend the $$$ even though I know that it is probably the best player on the market today. Is there any other player I should consider at a lesser price?


Suggestions and comments will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BillP

IMO, you don't need the Oppo if you're not going to listen to music or use analog audio outs for the movie soundtracks. The less expensive Panasonics will provide PQ every bit as good. The 110 is wired, and the 210 is WiFi (I recommend connecting to the internet to make firmware upgrades easy, even if you won't be streaming). The 310 provides dual HDMI outs, which you don't need if you're not going to use 3D.


----------



## popechild

Okay, this is proving harder to search for than I'd hoped, so maybe you guys can help me out.










I've been using HTPC and/or PS3 for all my blu-ray playback so far but I'd like to go to a standalone player now. My TV unfortunately doesn't have HDMI though (Panasonic th50ph9uk - AWESOME tv that I have NO desire to replace, but I've looked for an HDMI blade for this and they appear almost impossible to find now.)


So then I find that all the newer players being sold won't do even 720p over component, so I assume I have to find a used player on a model that still had HD over component. Since it's difficult to figure out which models fit the bill, can anyone recommend a model that:


1) Does 720p over component

2) Has Netflix streaming

3) Preferably is still updating firmware, or that has as many "current" features as possible.

4) Can decode relevant audio formats (TrueHD/etc) to send to my receiver that can't decode these.

5) Doesn't need to be high end, but hopefully good PQ and reliable.


Thanks!


----------



## mdavej

Every 2010 model I know of does component up to 1080i. You may be confused about DVD upconversion to 720 or 1080 over component. No blu-ray player has ever done that.


----------



## rrgg

Has anyone used both the 2011 Panasonics and 2011 Sony 580? Or is there a review comparing them? The reported wifi problems almost seem random and I'm wondering which is better for reliability and quality. (I'll play blu-ray/DVD only, no audio and only need an HDMI output. Netflix and other apps aren't super important to me since my dvd has those features built-in.) I know everyone loves Oppo, but $499 is out of my budget.


----------



## popechild

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mdavej* 
Every 2010 model I know of does component up to 1080i. You may be confused about DVD upconversion to 720 or 1080 over component. No blu-ray player has ever done that.
Yes, what's more difficult though is figuring out what models are "2010" models. I'm not aware of an easy way to figure out what year a certain model came out, so it's been kind of hit-or-miss finding reviews on a player and then having to check the manual to make sure it's a player that had the correct functionality. Just trying to get any recs from people who have a pre-2011 player that they'd recommend.


----------



## snidely

The Sony 370 models we bought about 2 months ago have HD via component. (We bought 2 of them.) Our Panny in Okld. only has component. Does BD playing in HD w. no problem. I think the 370 is a 2010 model. Also does Netflix streaming well. Our 370 in Miami is hooked via HDMI.


...mike


----------



## popechild

Quote:

Originally Posted by *snidely* 
The Sony 370 models we bought about 2 months ago have HD via component. (We bought 2 of them.) Our Panny in Okld. only has component. Does BD playing in HD w. no problem. I think the 370 is a 2010 model. Also does Netflix streaming well. Our 370 in Miami is hooked via HDMI.


...mike
Yeah, looks like that one might work. Seems to have pretty decent reviews - have you been happy with it?


----------



## snidely

Quote:

Originally Posted by *popechild* 
Yeah, looks like that one might work. Seems to have pretty decent reviews - have you been happy with it?
Works fine. They might be hard to find, now. We bought first one at CompUSA in Miami. Second one we ordered direct fm. Amazon via mail. Since our Panny, like yours, has only one set of component inputs - we bought a component switcher box from MonoPrice. Quite cheap as I recall. $30? Our cable DVR outputs component.


...mike


Both our units are hard-wired to the internet. The 470 model is the same but includes wifi. (You can get a wifi adapter for the 370.)


----------



## popechild

Quote:

Originally Posted by *snidely* 
Works fine. They might be hard to find, now. We bought first one at CompUSA in Miami. Second one we ordered direct fm. Amazon via mail. Since our Panny, like yours, has only one set of component inputs - we bought a component switcher box from MonoPrice. Quite cheap as I recall. $30? Our cable DVR outputs component.


...mike


Both our units are hard-wired to the internet. The 470 model is the same but includes wifi. (You can get a wifi adapter for the 370.)
Excellent. Thank you.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popechild* /forum/post/20561138
> 
> 
> Yes, what's more difficult though is figuring out what models are "2010" models. I'm not aware of an easy way to figure out what year a certain model came out, so it's been kind of hit-or-miss finding reviews on a player and then having to check the manual to make sure it's a player that had the correct functionality. Just trying to get any recs from people who have a pre-2011 player that they'd recommend.



Here is a recent thread on "pre-sunset" models: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1316836 


-Bill


----------



## bobwalton

Hey guys, I am looking for a standalone bluray player. I have been using a PS3 for 3+ years. It is getting on my nerves at it starts to sound like a lawnmower halfway thorugh most movies. The unit is in a cabinet that I actively cool, but the PS3 just gets too hot I guess.


It seems the Pannys are popular. I am looking for best picture quality and silent operation, don't need 3D and don't need wireless (currently gigabit wired). I have an old Oppo DVD player I can use for upconversion. I use a Logitech Review for Netflix.


I have:

Panny TC-P54V10

Onkyo TX-SR876


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobwalton* /forum/post/20564440
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I am looking for a standalone bluray player. I have been using a PS3 for 3+ years. It is getting on my nerves at it starts to sound like a lawnmower halfway thorugh most movies. The unit is in a cabinet that I actively cool, but the PS3 just gets too hot I guess.
> 
> 
> It seems the Pannys are popular. I am looking for best picture quality and silent operation, don't need 3D and don't need wireless (currently gigabit wired). I have an old Oppo DVD player I can use for upconversion. I use a Logitech Review for Netflix.
> 
> 
> I have:
> 
> Panny TC-P54V10
> 
> Onkyo TX-SR876



The Panny 110 is an excellent option for you. Great PQ.


----------



## Patsfan123

Would like to get a 2nd BD player to use over my PS3. I am not too current on BD hardware so I need a little help on finding the player I need. I think I have outline my needs below.


Need:
Region FREE If not out of the box, availible to modify. Blu-ray only

No issue with 24p playback, good PQ

Bitstream HD audio over HDMI

Firmware still being upgraded (for new movies)

Decent load times


Don't want/need:

3D playback

Analog outputs

Multiple HDMI outputs

Netflix/streaming services

Wireless capability


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Patsfan123* /forum/post/20566854
> 
> 
> Would like to get a 2nd BD player to use over my PS3. I am not too current on BD hardware so I need a little help on finding the player I need. I think I have outline my needs below.
> 
> 
> Need:
> Region FREE If not out of the box, availible to modify.
> 
> No issue with 24p playback, good PQ
> 
> Bitstream HD audio over HDMI
> 
> Firmware still being upgraded (for new movies)
> 
> Decent load times
> 
> Price ~$200
> 
> 
> Don't want/need:
> 
> 3D playback
> 
> Analog outputs
> 
> Multiple HDMI outputs
> 
> Netflix/streaming services
> 
> Wireless capability



The only thing I know of anywhere near that price that meets your specs is Insignia. Otherwise, you're looking at $400+.


----------



## Patsfan123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20566942
> 
> 
> The only thing I know of anywhere near that price that meets your specs is Insignia. Otherwise, you're looking at $400+.



What are the options for the $400+ players?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Patsfan123* /forum/post/20566989
> 
> 
> What are the options for the $400+ players?



The Insignia is $100 and is a fine player that can easily be made region free. It actually has exactly the same disc drive as Oppo. I've owned several and been very happy with them.


Your other options are mostly imports, many of which are listed HERE . Since most aren't US players, you'll have to be very careful about the vendor and the specs.


There are hacks for sony and panasonic, but from what I've seen they only work on European players. I've not personally had any success making US players region-free (besides Insignia) with the simple remote hacks.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Patsfan123* /forum/post/20566989
> 
> 
> What are the options for the $400+ players?



The OPPO BDP-93 is $499. There is a disc-based patch that will make it region free for DVD, but multi-region for BR requires a hardware modification, which most people do themselves from a kit.


-Bill


----------



## slowmotionrun

Trying to decide on a stand alone BluRay player myself. Have a Panny 50ST30 which already has Netfix. Any reason I would want to pick up the Panny 210 instead of the 110? I don't think I need the wireless of the 210 if my TV itself has the ability to stream Netflix wirelessly. Am I missing anything here?


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slowmotionrun* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Trying to decide on a stand alone BluRay player myself. Have a Panny 50ST30 which already has Netfix. Any reason I would want to pick up the Panny 210 instead of the 110? I don't think I need the wireless of the 210 if my TV itself has the ability to stream Netflix wirelessly. Am I missing anything here?



Firmware upgrades are easier with a ethernet connection and it's the ony way to get BD Live. The 110 only provides a wired connection, the 210 wireless.


----------



## mdavej

210 also has some additional audio effects, but it's just a gimmick IMO. Does your tv have all other viera cast content as well as the latest netflix interface with browse, search, Dolby 5.1 and subtitles?


----------



## svphile

Can I get some owners input?


I've recently overhauled my system. I'm now going all HDMI to my anthem mrx300. I've been using the Oppo 83 with Blockbuster.


Today, I got an e-mail from BB. Buy PS3 160 and get 100 gift card. So, I got to thinking. Sell my 83 and get ps3 for HT and panny 210 for bedroom with netflix. I pulled the trigger. They even sold me the COD bundle. Cash out of pocket should be very minimal.


I use my 360 mainly for gaming. It is loud and I've heard it isn't great for netflix. My kids will like the odd PS3 game.


I'm not using the 83's best features any longer. Never watch DVD, don't use analog, sacd/dvd-a are not a priority. However, I like the player. Don't really see the need to spend extra cash on 93.


Is there anything I'll be missing? Blu ray should be the same across all players, speed as well. Get netflix, 3d, etc....


Anything wrong with my logic?


----------



## Synthetic Frost

Hey guys, long time reader, first time poster here. I've been saving for over a year to finally renovate my living room. The house itself is over 30 years old, and I'm just now feeling finically comfortable to give the living room a modern makeover with new full leather furniture, a wooden entertainment center frame with our first HDTV, and an accompanying Blu-Ray player.


I've already bought the wooden entertainment center and the TV, and now all that's left to buy is the blu-ray player. Which will be sitting in the cabinet in the entertainment center under the TV, so heat is a concern.


I DON'T plan to buy a 5.1 surround sound system or receiver. We're just using the TV's speakers for now. We may get a system in the future, but not now, so possible upgradability is a factor.


The house has an existing Wireless N network with a few Macbooks (Pros). The TV, a Samsung PN51D7000, has a built-in wifi card in it, but Samsung's DLNA implementation seems poor, and the TV doesn't seem to recognize the videos or music I try to play, despite it supposedly supporting the audio/video codec formats. So a Blu-Ray player with a wifi card and competent DLNA support would be a plus, but not a must.


Our internet is a pretty poor satellite connection with a low monthly cap of 12GB. So while we do a little bit of netflix streaming, we are limited to just a few movies a month factoring in regular usage.


Based on this thread, the Panasonic 100-300 series players seem to be the crowd favorite, but as you may have gathered from this post, We have kind of a unique blend of high-end and low-end tech. So to get the Panny 330 with it's dual HDMI and wifi card would be overkill since we wouldn't use the other features to any great extent.


I am personally a stickler for the best possible picture quality and well thought-out UI's. But the family just wants a set up that in the end won't need 2 or 3 remotes just to turn the thing on. So ease of use is a big factor.


We also have an Xbox 360 hooked up to the TV, so that's a 3rd option for video streaming.


So to recap:


TV: 2011 Samsung 51" Plasma 7000 series. (PN51D7000)

Network Setup: Wireless N with Macs and Xbox 360. No Windows PC's in the house.

Internet: Limited Satellite. 12GB monthly limit.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/20570251
> 
> 
> Firmware upgrades are easier with a ethernet connection and it's the ony way to get BD Live. The 110 only provides a wired connection, the 210 wireless.



Also, the players stream better quality PQ than the plasmas (my 110 is very obviously better than my VT30 for Netflix).


----------



## Cantaloup

Hello AVS!


Thinking about picking up my first Blu-Ray player: a Panasonic DMP-BD75. I plan to use it only for Blu-Ray and DVD and don't really intend to use any kind of streaming or Internet functionality. I don't need 3D or any kind of special audio capabilities. It will just be HDMI direct to my TV.


I know the 110 and 210 are often recommended, but is there really any reason to spend the extra money for them if I'm not using the network stuff? I would need the 210 for wireless. Again, this would be my first Blu-Ray player and I don't know if BD Live, etc. is worth it or not.


I would appreciate any comments or suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cantaloup* /forum/post/20576652
> 
> 
> Hello AVS!
> 
> 
> Thinking about picking up my first Blu-Ray player: a Panasonic DMP-BD75. I plan to use it only for Blu-Ray and DVD and don't really intend to use any kind of streaming or Internet functionality. I don't need 3D or any kind of special audio capabilities. It will just be HDMI direct to my TV.
> 
> 
> I know the 110 and 210 are often recommended, but is there really any reason to spend the extra money for them if I'm not using the network stuff? I would need the 210 for wireless. Again, this would be my first Blu-Ray player and I don't know if BD Live, etc. is worth it or not.
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any comments or suggestions. Thanks.



In your case, the main reason to get the 110 is the ridiculously low price. The 75 is about $100. The 110 is about $120. But the 110 has an Avatar 3D disc that you can sell on ebay for $80-$100, making the net cost of your player as low as $20. I have done this twice, selling both within 12 hrs of listing them. The current resale value of the 110 tends to be a little higher too. 75s currently go for $25 less than new, but 110s are going for only $15 less than new.


To answer your other question, BD-live is indeed totally worthless. But it is convenient to be able to download updates over your network instead of having to burn a CD.


----------



## Cantaloup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20576761
> 
> 
> In your case, the main reason to get the 110 is the ridiculously low price. The 75 is about $100. The 110 is about $120. But the 110 has an Avatar 3D disc that you can sell on ebay for $80-$100, making the net cost of your player as low as $20. I have done this twice, selling both within 12 hrs of listing them.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> To answer your other question, BD-live is indeed totally worthless. But it is convenient to be able to download updates over your network instead of having to burn a CD.



Thanks for the reply.


I know about the Avatar disc, but I don't think I want to go through the trouble of getting (need to send in a rebate right?) and selling it.


I have a wireless bridge that is hooked up to a PC I can use temporarily with the player for the occasional firmware update.


Right now it looks like the BD75 is available for about $86.


----------



## Macleod52

I bought a Panasonic BDT-110 Blu Ray player a few months ago because it had pretty decent reviews. I just purchased a Samsung PN59D7000 TV and it came with the Samsung BD-D5500 Blu Ray player.


Between the two, which is the better player? I really don't care about the apps, I just want to know which gives me the best picture quality and/or which has the best features that make it worth using over the other.


----------



## iamian

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Cantaloup* 
Thanks for the reply.


I know about the Avatar disc, but I don't think I want to go through the trouble of getting (need to send in a rebate right?) and selling it.


I have a wireless bridge that is hooked up to a PC I can use temporarily with the player for the occasional firmware update.


Right now it looks like the BD75 is available for about $86.
Bought my 110 3 weeks ago for $120, sent in the rebate form. Got the 3D Blu Ray yesterday, listed on Amazon for $148. Sold it this morning and netted $125 after fees and shipping cost.


----------



## Terry_in_Okla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weetoots* /forum/post/20540923
> 
> 
> Terry_in_OKLA
> 
> When I bought the Netgear 600n router and set it up to broadcast at 5 mhz, my laptop received streamed movies flawlessly. Is the difference the bandwidth, or the fact that I went from a "b" to an "n" router?
> 
> 
> Appreciate your comments
> 
> 
> Can you set your router to broadcast on both bands, at the same time?
> 
> Keep the 5 Mhz on "N" only and 2.4 Mhz on "G" unless you have both "B" and "G" devices, then put it to "Mixed"
> 
> 
> Let us know.
> 
> 
> weetoots



Yes, I set up the router to broadcast both 2.4 & 5.0 simultaneously. My wife likes to use the 5 mhz band for her laptop in the kitchen, the 2.4 mhz band I have been using for the Sony BDP-S580 bluray player in the LR.


I must say, that I haven't seen the performance issues on the 2.4 band that I was afraid of: the Netflix streams pretty good for the most part. I have been getting occasional "network errors" and have to restart the program currently running, which is why I am asking the following question:


Considering that my overall satisfaction with my player's performance is MOSTLY OK, is there any risk involved with performing a firmware upgrade?


My current firmware version (came from the factory) is M07.R.0263


Going to the Sony website, i see that the current FW version is M07.R.319


Should I upgrade? And if I do, and negative things happen as a result, how hard/easy is it to revert to a previous FW version?


Comments/advice very much appreciated.


Oh, reading the instruction on how to upgrade the FW, it said that your connection should be an ethernet wired connection. Why couldn't I use the wireless network instead?

And if, for some reason, the wireless upgrade is not recommended, is burning the software to a CD and upgrading that way just as good?


Thanks for the suggestions/replies.


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iamian* /forum/post/20577637
> 
> 
> Bought my 110 3 weeks ago for $120, sent in the rebate form. Got the 3D Blu Ray yesterday, listed on Amazon for $148. Sold it this morning and netted $124 after fees and shipping cost.



The ebay value on these seems to be going down - maybe I should hop on before this is over


----------



## iamian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goonstopher* /forum/post/20579885
> 
> 
> The ebay value on these seems to be going down - maybe I should hop on before this is over



Selling for


----------



## k_fassi

hi all

i like to buy new blu - ray and i thinking in samsung BD C 7900 can you tell me are it is good one or i change to anther . are 7900 can convert from from 2D to 3D.

thanks


----------



## AnonPerson85

I've narrowed my choices down to a PS3 (for sheer output), the Panasonic DMP-BDT210, and the Sony BDP-S370.


I'm actually leaning towards buying the Panasonic since it was released barely a month ago, but what are other's opinions on here?


----------



## mustangvxd

I got a ps3 this week to play mortal kombat. I had plans to purchase an oppo bdp 93 to replace my denon 2900 (for super audio/dvd audio) and play bluray movies. Now that I have the ps3 would it be worth if for me to get the oppo...or just stick with the denon for my hi-rez audio and use the ps3 for games and movies. I'm not sure of the audio capabilities of the denon V oppo so I thought someone could give me some direction to take.


I will be getting a new onkyo receiver (this weekend) and will be hopefully getting a projector in the next year or so.


My current setup consists of:

2001 sony 57" rptv (hdcp compliant) with dvi connection

6.1 JBL studio series speakers

denon 2900 (analog cables for dvd audio)

older yamaha receiver (capable up to DTS, no hdmi)


----------



## WillyJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangvxd* /forum/post/20587216
> 
> 
> I got a ps3 this week to play mortal kombat. I had plans to purchase an oppo bdp 93 to replace my denon 2900 (for super audio/dvd audio) and play bluray movies. Now that I have the ps3 would it be worth if for me to get the oppo...or just stick with the denon for my hi-rez audio and use the ps3 for games and movies. I'm not sure of the audio capabilities of the denon V oppo so I thought someone could give me some direction to take.
> 
> 
> I will be getting a new onkyo receiver (this weekend) and will be hopefully getting a projector in the next year or so.
> 
> 
> My current setup consists of:
> 
> 2001 sony 57" rptv (hdcp compliant) with dvi connection
> 
> 6.1 JBL studio series speakers
> 
> denon 2900 (analog cables for dvd audio)
> 
> older yamaha receiver (capable up to DTS, no hdmi)



I had the 2900 and upgraded to the 5910CI - It was a dramatic improvement. I now have the Oppo BDP93 AND maintain use of the 5910CI for audio only: I use the Oppo for video and the 5910CI for CD/SACD/DVD-Audio via Denon Link. I think the Denon Link is an improvement over HDMI but that is an arguable issue.


If you have the bucks, you might consider the Oppo BDP-95 if you are not enamored with the Denon Link advantages for the audio portion. I'd keep the 2900 and do a side by side comparison though before trashing it - you won't be able to get anything for it and it is a darn good player. I still use my 2900 in my office.


Also, both the BDP-93 and BDP-95 have streaming which is worth the price of admission for that feature alone. I am ripping my CD and DVD-Audio to FLAC and playing via USB hard drive through the Oppo HDMI. Jury is still out on whether it sounds as good as my 5910CI though.


----------



## mustangvxd

Unfortunately over 1K for a dvd player is out of my budget. I'll likely purchase the bdp 93 in the future and use the denon somewhere else (personal listening with nice headphones). Since I have a ps3 now, is the oppo 93 overall better than just using the ps3 as the main bluray player?


Thanks for the info.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *k_fassi* /forum/post/20585523
> 
> 
> hi all
> 
> i like to buy new blu - ray and i thinking in samsung BD C 7900 can you tell me are it is good one or i change to anther . are 7900 can convert from from 2D to 3D.
> 
> thanks



Avoid the C Series. I'd try the D6700 or D6900


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangvxd* /forum/post/20587396
> 
> 
> Unfortunately over 1K for a dvd player is out of my budget. I'll likely purchase the bdp 93 in the future and use the denon somewhere else (personal listening with nice headphones). Since I have a ps3 now, is the oppo 93 overall better than just using the ps3 as the main bluray player?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info.



IMO, if you are going to use the analog outs of the Oppo, then you should consider it. If you just use digital audio, I'd save some money and stick with the PS3 for movies and the 2900 for SACD/DVD-A.


I went through a similar thought process not too long ago, wondering whether to go for the Oppo, or a less expensive option for BluRay movies and streaming. I ended up deciding that an expensive BluRay player was not needed (I was burned on the $600 Pioneer 51FD) and decided to go for a cheaper player (Panasonic 110, which has PQ every bit as good as the Oppo, and is even better for streaming, and is a LOT less expensive such that if it broke or better players come out, I wouldn't feel as bad as I did having the 51FD now collecting dust); note I already had the Denon 3910 for SACD/DVD-A. Don't get me wrong -- the Oppo is an excellent player. But the 110 and 3910 combo is excellent, and I just didn't feel that I needed to spend $500 on yet another player, at the end of the day.


----------



## AnonPerson85

BillP:


For a straight-up blu-ray player, would you invest in a PS3 (I already own a 360, mind you), Panasonic DMP-BDT210, or a Sony BDP-S370?


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AnonPerson85* /forum/post/20589058
> 
> 
> BillP:
> 
> 
> For a straight-up blu-ray player, would you invest in a PS3 (I already own a 360, mind you), Panasonic DMP-BDT210, or a Sony BDP-S370?



Unless you want to play games on it, I'd go with a stand alone player: the 210 (or 110, if you don't need WiFi). I have not seen the Sony S370 in action, so cannot comment on that choice.


----------



## svphile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangvxd* /forum/post/20587216
> 
> 
> I got a ps3 this week to play mortal kombat. I had plans to purchase an oppo bdp 93 to replace my denon 2900 (for super audio/dvd audio) and play bluray movies. Now that I have the ps3 would it be worth if for me to get the oppo...or just stick with the denon for my hi-rez audio and use the ps3 for games and movies. I'm not sure of the audio capabilities of the denon V oppo so I thought someone could give me some direction to take.
> 
> 
> I will be getting a new onkyo receiver (this weekend) and will be hopefully getting a projector in the next year or so.
> 
> 
> My current setup consists of:
> 
> 2001 sony 57" rptv (hdcp compliant) with dvi connection
> 
> 6.1 JBL studio series speakers
> 
> denon 2900 (analog cables for dvd audio)
> 
> older yamaha receiver (capable up to DTS, no hdmi)



I've got the Oppo 83 (used it for analog). I've owned the 983h and researched the 93 as well. I just switched to a ps3/panny 210 combo for ht and bedroom. For your consideration.


My thoughts:


The 93 is going to be a benefit for analog only. It is better than your 2900 (I've owned a lot of Denon also). However, analog audio is only as good as the rest of the components in the chain. Which Onkyo? You have to choose which is more important. Gaming or DVD-a/sacd. IMO, I'd stick with what you've got with an Onkyo. However, Oppo has a great return policy. You can try it on for shipping costs and A/B with your new onkyo. The old shoot out. If you really listen to a lot of hirez music you might want to look at the oppo. I'd bet you keep it.


The ps3 gives no ground when used as a digital transport. Blu ray looks great. My S&M disc tested perfect. You get gaming. I'd much rather use the PS3 for netflix over panny 210. UI is better and the screen doesn't flash every 5 seconds. The PS3 does run a little hot and the fan kicks in. I don't hear it in my rack. I have to stand on top of it for it to be an issue. My plasma fans and hd dvr are much more of a noise problem. The Ps3 remote can be an issue for some. My kids (7 and 4) find it easier to navigate netflix and blu ray than my universal so it isn't an issue for us.


The new panny players are a good value for what you get. I personaly would not want it to be my primary source. No disrespect to panny or other owners just my opinion.


----------



## AnonPerson85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/20589232
> 
> 
> Unless you want to play games on it, I'd go with a stand alone player: the 210 (or 110, if you don't need WiFi). I have not seen the Sony S370 in action, so cannot comment on that choice.



Cool, that's actually the player I was leaning towards investing in; also, I meant to say the Sony S570, _not_ the 370.


----------



## Terry_in_Okla

To repeat an earlier question:


Considering that my overall satisfaction with my player's performance is MOSTLY OK, *is there any risk involved with performing a firmware upgrade*?


My current firmware version (came from the factory) is M07.R.0263


Going to the Sony website, i see that the current FW version is M07.R.319


Should I upgrade? And if I do, and negative things happen as a result, how hard/easy is it to revert to a previous FW version?


The reason that I raise these issues is that it seemed to me that I had read on other forums of people who upgraded their software that were unhappy with the results.


Anybody on here that has had negative experiences with upgrading their firmware/software?


Thanks in advance for your replies.


EDIT: I'm talking about the Sony BDP-S580


----------



## BillP

Terry, you'd be better off posting in the Sony thread to ask about their firmware experience.


----------



## Terry_in_Okla

Thanks, I'll do that.


----------



## mustangvxd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *svphile* /forum/post/20589317
> 
> 
> I've got the Oppo 83 (used it for analog). I've owned the 983h and researched the 93 as well. I just switched to a ps3/panny 210 combo for ht and bedroom. For your consideration.
> 
> 
> My thoughts:
> 
> 
> The 93 is going to be a benefit for analog only. It is better than your 2900 (I've owned a lot of Denon also). However, analog audio is only as good as the rest of the components in the chain. Which Onkyo? You have to choose which is more important. Gaming or DVD-a/sacd. IMO, I'd stick with what you've got with an Onkyo. However, Oppo has a great return policy. You can try it on for shipping costs and A/B with your new onkyo. The old shoot out. If you really listen to a lot of hirez music you might want to look at the oppo. I'd bet you keep it.



After getting quite a bit of help from all the nice people here (and a days worth of looking at LOTS of equipment) I bought an NAD 747 receiver. In addition I did get the Oppo 93. I've had issues with thinner, lighter dvd players in the past and wanted something with some heft. I have no doubt that I will be extremely happy.


Thanks everyone that have made my dreams come true...any my wallet really, really, light.


----------



## 07pilot4me

panasonic 310 has 2 hdmi ports, an other players i should be considering?


wants:

built in wireless

3D

2HDMI for lossless audio when playing 3D since i dont have a 1.4 reciever


----------



## sigmaace01

I own the Oppo 93 and love it. I recently showed my buddy how it can play ISO files from BluRays off an attached USB drive and he was in shock.He's wondering if there's any more budget friendly players that have this feature?


----------



## Eryl Flynn

I am worried the answer is there are none but it does not hurt to ask. I just want a player that I can skip the ads and such.


----------



## Jim1348

My wife and sons like Netflix. Until now my sons watch it on a Sony X Box and my wife watches on a netbook computer. My wife is not interested in me buying a device to conenct to our Panasonic plasma TV. I am considering either a Roku or a Blu-ray player. It seems like the last time I looked the Roku boxes were $60/$80/$100, but some of the conencted Blu-ray players weren't really all that much more expensive. Does anybody have any recommendations on a connected Blu-ray player for me? It must play Netflix and, if possible, I would like it to work with Crackle. Also, both ethernet and built in wifi would be desireable. Any suggetions? I thik I have read that Sony has the only Blu-Ray Players that work with Crackle.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eryl Flynn* /forum/post/20602123
> 
> 
> I am worried the answer is there are none but it does not hurt to ask. I just want a player that I can skip the ads and such.



The OPPOs will do this for DVD.


For Blu-ray: I suspect the licenses do not allow it.


-Bill


----------



## rcbradley3

I want to save my DVD's to a network hard drive and view them using a Blu-ray player. Which Blu-ray player will play these files?


I want to save the files so I don't loose sound or video quality, is MPEG-4 the best format?


----------



## joey c.

I'm debating buying a media player box (WD Live plus, Roku, etc) but to meet the needs of everyone in the house the best solution for us would be a blu-ray player that:
Does an excellent, consistent job of playing dvds(rules out the LG's from what I've read)
Allows for good streaming from a home network share(video, audio, etc)
Supports FLAC
Is available at a standard consumer pricepoint(I''m thinking $200 or so, ruling out the oppo)
Streams Amazon on Demand.
Built in Wireless.

I'd prefer to get this done in one component, but I'm guessing FLAC will be the Deal breaker.


If I can't get FLAC support at the price point, I'm most focused on DVD playback, Amazon on Demand, and Built in Wireless. I'll probably pair it with a WD Live Plus which does FLAC but not Amazon on Demand(Yet)


I know I can use TVERSITY and other work arounds for FLAC and Amazon on Demand but I'd like to keep it as simple as possible.


Thanks in advance


----------



## Townielax5JPL

I'm in the market for a new blu-ray player, I'm selling my PS3, that can handle MKV and other HD video files via an external USB hard drive.


I'm either going to just buy a new PS3, my current one is the 1st gen 20GB unit and it's showing its age, or just going to get a new stand alone BD player.


I am thinking of just getting a basic BD player and then get the Western Digital WD TV Live Hub to use to play and stream my video files from my network or the WD TV Live Hub.


My other option is getting a BD player that can play MKV files and I can just hook up a 2 or 3TB external drive to it and use that to play the files.


Any and all input from you guys would help a ton!


----------



## luigionlsd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AnonPerson85* /forum/post/20587187
> 
> 
> I've narrowed my choices down to a PS3 (for sheer output), the Panasonic DMP-BDT210, and the Sony BDP-S370.
> 
> 
> I'm actually leaning towards buying the Panasonic since it was released barely a month ago, but what are other's opinions on here?



I own the BDT-110 (which is essentially the same player, minus the wifi and touch sensor on the top), and I'm very pleased. Upgrading from Panasonic's DMP-BD35 (2008 player). Very fast load speeds, competitive with PS3. I'll probably be buying either the 310 or Oppo BDP-93 since I've got a 3D plasma on order, and my receiver is HDMI 1.3... but I'm very happy with the 110.


----------



## luigionlsd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *07pilot4me* /forum/post/20592236
> 
> 
> panasonic 310 has 2 hdmi ports, an other players i should be considering?
> 
> 
> wants:
> 
> built in wireless
> 
> 3D
> 
> 2HDMI for lossless audio when playing 3D since i dont have a 1.4 reciever



To my knowledge, the Samsung BD-D6700, Panasonic DMP-BDT310 and Oppo BDP-93 are the only players with 2 HDMI. I'm in the same market. After the very poor timeframe for firmware updates on the BD-P1000 (yes, I realize this is a launch player), I'm turned off from Samsung products. If you see my above post, I'm very happy with the Panasonic 110, which is essentially the same player as the 310 (with 1 HDMI and no wifi). Would very much like an Oppo, but it might be too expensive for my budget.


----------



## silvercans

Been out of the game a while so I don't know what players today are any good. I'm looking for excellent dvd upscaling as well as excellent bluray. Apps like pandora are nice. I have a Samsung P2550 and the PQ is amazing but the unit is now dead. I heard the Samsung 6500 has excellent upscaling but I don't know for sure and they have newer models now so please advise.


Thanks


----------



## jmsnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Macleod52* /forum/post/20577084
> 
> 
> I bought a Panasonic BDT-110 Blu Ray player a few months ago because it had pretty decent reviews. I just purchased a Samsung PN59D7000 TV and it came with the Samsung BD-D5500 Blu Ray player.
> 
> 
> Between the two, which is the better player? I really don't care about the apps, I just want to know which gives me the best picture quality and/or which has the best features that make it worth using over the other.




Also would like to know. I have a Samsung PN59D6500 and was wondering if I should keep the bundled player or go with the Panasonic.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silvercans* /forum/post/20620040
> 
> 
> Been out of the game a while so I don't know what players today are any good. I'm looking for excellent dvd upscaling as well as excellent bluray. Apps like pandora are nice. I have a Samsung P2550 and the PQ is amazing but the unit is now dead. I heard the Samsung 6500 has excellent upscaling but I don't know for sure and they have newer models now so please advise.



You have a Samsung player that died, and you want to get another Samsung? IMO, you're better off with Panasonic (110, 210, or 310, depending on the features you need).


----------



## silvercans

^^ I hear ya Bill but my Sammy player is really old. I'm most concerned with PQ on DVD/Blu and Netflix than anything else. I heard the Panny units had issues with netflix streaming


----------



## clemdog

I'm looking for a slot load BD player that can be stood on it's end or side during playback... I've got an extremely small cabinet in an RV I'm trying to work with. Tried the PS3 but it gets really hot in a small space.


Thanks!


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silvercans* /forum/post/20620091
> 
> 
> ^^ I hear ya Bill but my Sammy player is really old. I'm most concerned with PQ on DVD/Blu and Netflix than anything else. I heard the Panny units had issues with netflix streaming



Some could not get access, but it was fixed with a recent firmware upgrade. I strongly recommend the Pannys for great PQ and Netflix 2nd best behind the PS3 (only the PS3 provides 1080p from Netflix).


----------



## luigionlsd

Personally, I can't stand the touch-sensitive buttons that Samsung is using in this year's players. I have the BD-P1000 (plus some modern Panasonic players) as I mentioned, and the extremely slow rate of firmware updates was enough to turn me off to Samsung overall. Very happy with the BDT-110, but I don't use Netflix for streaming at all.


----------



## thezman

im down to these 2 choices. aside from the streaming online stuff which is the better overall quality in dvd and blu ray playback. we still have MANY dvd's for the kids as well as some of the wife's older stuff so i need good playback with both. my overall main concern is the quality of playback. i need dual hdmi where this unit will be going for a older onkyo that does not have 3d and im not upgrading it yet since this is for a second setup it works just fine. this will be paired with a 60" plus plasma which will either be a 8000 series sammy or gt30 panny (undecided but will buy very soon also), the only other 2 things are netflix, and playback of divx and mkv files.


how is the upconvert on each and the 3d as well as 2d-3d again my main concern is pq overall they both have netflix and can play divx and mkv according to the specs for each or is this wrong


is the sammy 6700 worth the higher price since the 310 can be found a good amount cheaper? i read mixed about the 310 and mostly all good about the 6700 from most places


thank you for any help as im totally torn between these 2 units.


----------



## GENTANI

I needed 2 players, so I got 1 of each 6700 and 310. I'll let you know which one I like better. All for 425 shipped, not bad for the best.


----------



## math wizard

What is the best upconverting blu-ray player under $250 that is currently available? I'm looking to purchase a new one in the near future. Currently I have a Panasonic BD35 and a Toshiba A20 HD-DVD player that I use for DVD's. Is there anything out there under $250 that beats those for upconversion? All replies are welcomed.


----------



## Splicer010

I don't think so, short of a Toshiba A35 or XA2 being better than your A20. But I still haven't found any current player that upconverts better than the A35. Of course the upconversion from the Denon AVR-4310 damn near equals the A35.


----------



## hodgjy

For the brief moment I had the Sony BDP-380 (which is similar to all the x80 series), I thought the DVD upconversion was outstanding. It certainly was better than my current LG BD630 by a noticeable margin. Other problems, mainly an extremely noisy drive mechanism made me retire the 380, but the upconversion was a bright spot on it.


----------



## LukeM

If you had a choice and were only interested in picture quality and loading speed which would you choose?


LG BD560C @ $75

Panasonic DMP-BD65 @ $98

Panasonic DMP-BD75 @ $126


----------



## Splicer010

Panasonic DMP-BD65 @ $98


HOWEVER...I own the 65 as well as the LG570. I presume you are in Canada? If in the states, the 570 is excellent BUT the SW MUST remain at .323 as any newer SW degrades the PQ of SDVD. The Panny 65 is excellent and easily is (was) my first choice.


----------



## LukeM

Thank you!


I do live in Canada so I will go out and pick up a bd65 along with the Lord of the Rings EE on blu-ray


----------



## Splicer010

Good call...ENJOY!


----------



## fanerman

I'm considering getting a standalone player. I basically have 1 requirement:


5.1/7.1 analog out (all lossless audio formats).


Besides that, otherwise good quality playback (does video playback vary between players?)


What is the cheapest player that has that?


----------



## ViperVenom18

Real long story short, I hate my BDP-51FD.


I bought it for a decent price about a year or so ago as it seemed to be a great bang for the buck Blu Ray player. When it works, the video and audio are fantastic. But, it never works.


If I play ANY blue ray that is not bought brand new with absolutely no scratches on it, the damn thing freezes.


Aka, if I play a friends blu-ray, a redbox blue ray, etc etc, I have yet to play one in its entirety, and I'm frankly sick and tired of this temperamental blu-ray player. It sucks when you can never watch a movie with your girlfriend or friends as it always freezes and locks up whenever it hits any part of a disc with anything more than a dust particle on it. I'd be fine if the thing skipped or hiccuped when it saw a scratch, but it just locks up and I have to pull the power cord from the player...


------


So I hate the thing, and have updated the firmwares, etc etc, and don't even care about best picture anymore. I just want a damn player that can play non "perfect" blu-rays. What's good out there now-days?


----------



## luigionlsd

My past two players have been Panasonic (DMP-BD35, purchased December 2008, and DMP-BDT110, purchased May 2011) and I've had a total of one hiccup on the 35, which was fixed by ejecting and reloading the disc. 110 has proved very reliable in the month I've had it - the load times are phenomenal, and rival the PS3 (I've got 2 of those)


PS - something tells me this will be moved by a mod to the "Recommend a BD player" thread.


----------



## ViperVenom18




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *luigionlsd* /forum/post/20635838
> 
> 
> My past two players have been Panasonic (DMP-BD35, purchased December 2008, and DMP-BDT110, purchased May 2011) and I've had a total of one hiccup on the 35, which was fixed by ejecting and reloading the disc. 110 has proved very reliable in the month I've had it - the load times are phenomenal, and rival the PS3 (I've got 2 of those)
> 
> 
> PS - something tells me this will be moved by a mod to the "Recommend a BD player" thread.



Thanks for the response. I just want a player that isn't so temperamental. Any other options?


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ViperVenom18* /forum/post/20636805
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response. I just want a player that isn't so temperamental. Any other options?



My 51FD (for which I payed top dollar when it first came out) is now collecting dust, so I feel your pain. I replaced it with the Panny 110 and couldn't be happier. It has played every Netflix I threw at it, including ones with very visible scratches. And PQ is outstanding (every bit as good as the 51).


----------



## jmsnyc

Are the internet on Samsung televisions as buggy as the ones on the Samsung bluray player? I am setting up a 59D6500 with a Panny BDT110 Bluray and was wondering if its necessary to connect to internet to both.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmsnyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are the internet on Samsung televisions as buggy as the ones on the Samsung bluray player? I am setting up a 59D6500 with a Panny BDT110 Bluray and was wondering if its necessary to connect to internet to both.



The internet connection to both would be connvient for firmware upgrades plus there may be apps not duplicated on each. You can get a small 4 port ethernet swirch for $20 or less. If you only want the sammy apps, you can just move the cable to the Panny when you want to upgrade the firmware.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmsnyc* /forum/post/20643206
> 
> 
> Are the internet on Samsung televisions as buggy as the ones on the Samsung bluray player? I am setting up a 59D6500 with a Panny BDT110 Bluray and was wondering if its necessary to connect to internet to both.



You should connect both for easy firmware upgrades. I bet streaming will look better, though, with the 110 than the D6500 (it looks better with the 110 than the VT30).


----------



## shepP

Hi,


I'm looking for some quick help here. I'm about to buy a Samsung 59" 1080p 3D Plasma HDTV (PN59D550) and need to pick up a 3d player for it. I would like to be able to play mkv files over an ethernet connection from my WHS box and internet surfing would be nice. I will be sending the 3-d hdmi directly to the tv and would love it if I could so how get optical output to an older receiver.


Any help would be greatly appreciated as I need to buy now to get a sale price.


I'm looking at getting the tv at bestbuy.ca but can also get the player from futureshop.ca


thanks in advance!


----------



## jmsnyc

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BillP* 
You should connect both for easy firmware upgrades. I bet streaming will look better, though, with the 110 than the D6500 (it looks better with the 110 than the VT30).
I have an HTPC in the mix, I guess I have more internet connections than I know what to do with =)


Ill probably just move my router to my entertainment center and let my laptop use wireless....


----------



## RLHornbeck

I just purchased a Panasonic 110 and love it but now need a second player that can output on HDMI, Component and Composite. Is there anything as good as the 110 that does all of this?


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLHornbeck* /forum/post/20646292
> 
> 
> I just purchased a Panasonic 110 and love it but now need a second player that can output on HDMI, Component and Composite. Is there anything as good as the 110 that does all of this?



I'm pretty sure the 110 does that.


----------



## RLHornbeck

The 110 only does HDMI and composite, but not component.


----------



## Stew4msu

Oh, hdmi and composite is what I use.


----------



## shepP

I ended up ordering a samsung BD-D6500 as it seemed to be the best choice to be used with optical out due to all the formats it seems to handle.


----------



## clemdog

[QUOTEI'm looking for a slot load BD player that can be stood on it's end or side during playback... I've got an extremely small cabinet in an RV I'm trying to work with. Tried the PS3 but it gets really hot in a small space.


Thanks!

][/quote]


So no one has any thoughts on this?


----------



## mystic_sniper28

I would say any bd player you could get will likely have the same issues that the ps3 has, given 90-100% of bd players have an active fan and exhaust port, not sure how big the rv is though I suspect to include it in any av rack you have within your rv the rack space may need a redesign to allow enough room to vent heat...


due to the fact you have limited space in rv's for storage, I might suggest going to a mass bd storage player as some how i can't see you having enough room to store bd/dvd covers, consoles can be a bit of a pain at times, if i was going to use a ps3 as a bd player in a stand up position I would likely stick the tray models of ps3's I find that these models are best if you want longevity out of your disc's, any slot insert disc style bd/dvdroms may cause damage to the discs..


to be honest I wish all console producers would come out with av rack cases designed to be mounted in a rack instead of using a unimog shelf design..


don't get me wrong I think the current cases are great for a easy fit small av cabinet design, as for racks it isn't suited for, an rv/mobile home/caravan situations I think sony, MS and nintendo really need think about making their consoles to fit rackmountable solutions.. the dainty look of console may look prim and proper on a living room cabinet, deploy it in a vehicle that is moving then you're asking for a whole host of issues..


rack cages aren't the best solution out there


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLHornbeck* /forum/post/20646292
> 
> 
> I just purchased a Panasonic 110 and love it but now need a second player that can output on HDMI, Component and Composite. Is there anything as good as the 110 that does all of this?



How about the Sony 370/470/570? models? They all have all 3 outputs. We have 2 370 models that seem to have the basic functions you want and work well.


----------



## mystic_sniper28

given from what i've seen from a my sony dvd player, it will be an either/or principle when coming to use using hdmi, component, s-video or composite video, I doubt it would work with all video components working at the same time..


----------



## jmsnyc

anyone know if the panasonic bdt110 will output audio from the hdmi and the optical at the same time?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmsnyc* /forum/post/20649844
> 
> 
> anyone know if the panasonic bdt110 will output audio from the hdmi and the optical at the same time?



Yes it will.


----------



## weetoots

Today I went to BB and picked up the Panny 110. Great machine. Right out of the box, a wonder to behold. Just think, 55 years ago, I was learning how to master a record player, speed 78. The came the compact 45, Wow what a life.









Thanks to all who have helped lead me in the right direction.


Al


----------



## D_B_0673

What players other than the Oppo have dual HDMI outs. I want audio to go to AVR and video to pj ( thru Lumagen) I do not want vid to go thru AVR as I don't believe they don't muck with it.


I am leaning toward the OPPO, but the thread on it seems to be filled with problems. ( not usual for OPPO). I only want a player that will be rock solid playing blurays with good error correction. Not interested in 3d, streaming or any other fads. I have been using a Pio BDP 51 for 3 years

Thanks

Dan


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D_B_0673* /forum/post/20650782
> 
> 
> What players other than the Oppo have dual HDMI outs. I want audio to go to AVR and video to pj ( thru Lumagen) I do not want vid to go thru AVR as I don't believe they don't muck with it.
> 
> 
> I am leaning toward the OPPO, but the thread on it seems to be filled with problems. ( not usual for OPPO). I only want a player that will be rock solid playing blurays with good error correction. Not interested in 3d, streaming or any other fads. I have been using a Pio BDP 51 for 3 years
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dan



I think every BR player has issues if you look enough.

This problem is that the software (BR) is not treated in a standardized way, so the hardware (BR player) needs firmware updates to keep up with the changing software implementations.


Oppo is a vary popular family of DVD/BR players on AVS, so you see more postings.


Do you have any data to show that Oppo has more problems than any other BR player?


The fix is for BR authoring to standardize.

The bandaid is for FW updates from responsive companies.


Mike


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D_B_0673* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What players other than the Oppo have dual HDMI outs. I want audio to go to AVR and video to pj ( thru Lumagen) I do not want vid to go thru AVR as I don't believe they don't muck with it.
> 
> 
> I am leaning toward the OPPO, but the thread on it seems to be filled with problems. ( not usual for OPPO). I only want a player that will be rock solid playing blurays with good error correction. Not interested in 3d, streaming or any other fads. I have been using a Pio BDP 51 for 3 years
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dan



Panasonic DMP-BDT310 has dual HDMI outs.


----------



## D_B_0673




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/20651072
> 
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BDT310 has dual HDMI outs.



Thanks, I will take a look at it


----------



## Jim McC

Do any of the Panny players output 5.1 from Netflix streaming? If so, which ones? I was thinking of replacing my BD65. Thanks.


----------



## Splicer010

Why replace the 65? Just for 5.1? Personally, I wouldn't but that's what makes the world go round...difference of opinions.


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splicer010* /forum/post/20652594
> 
> 
> Why replace the 65? Just for 5.1? Personally, I wouldn't but that's what makes the world go round...difference of opinions.



Not just that. I've been reading that the BD75 and the 110 have better image quality. Do you have an answer to my previous question, or just trying to save me money?


----------



## iamian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/20652142
> 
> 
> Do any of the Panny players output 5.1 from Netflix streaming? If so, which ones? I was thinking of replacing my BD65. Thanks.



All the new 3D ones do.


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iamian* /forum/post/20653152
> 
> 
> All the new 3D ones do.



Thanks.


----------



## ishmael62

I am in the market for getting a Blu Ray player around $100 but can't decide. I was looking between the LG BD630 and Vizio VBR122. I like the idea of having Netflix, Youtube, and VUDU.


Would it be worth risking getting the VBR122 which has a QWERTY keyboard on the remote and Pandora but has quite a few bad reviews on Amazon? Or the LG BD630 which has much better reviews and a quick load?


Or are there any other recommendations?


Thanks for your help!


----------



## Splicer010

Get the LG. That Vizio model isn't reliable enough for me to buy. I have the 570 and we love the hell out of it.


----------



## BillP

Spend a little more and get the Panny 110.


----------



## iamian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/20657225
> 
> 
> Spend a little more and get the Panny 110.



Actually, since it comes with the 3D Avatar disc which still can be sold easily for $50, I see no reason not to buy the Panny


----------



## eastcoast23

Hi guys, I'm new here, and any help is greatly appreciated. just moved into a new house, so looking for a blu ray player to connect to our panasonic plasma tv. We're used to playing all our movies and tv shows off of usb through a ps3, so we're looking for a player that can handle as many formats as the ps3, or as close as possible. Should mention I'm in Canada! Not worries about netflix, and not really about wi fi unless that comes standard. Thanks for any help!


p.s. Should throw in, I just received some hdmi 1.4 cables, and wanted to connect the blu ray player to tv with it, and from what I've read, I can play both video and audio through the one cord? anyone heard of this? Thanks!


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eastcoast23* /forum/post/20660835
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I'm new here, and any help is greatly appreciated. just moved into a new house, so looking for a blu ray player to connect to our panasonic plasma tv. We're used to playing all our movies and tv shows off of usb through a ps3, so we're looking for a player that can handle as many formats as the ps3, or as close as possible. Should mention I'm in Canada! Not worries about netflix, and not really about wi fi unless that comes standard. Thanks for any help!



Welcome to AVSForum!


It would help us if you had a price range, and could specify what media file formats you need to play.


Is this just for TV viewing? The player connected directly to the display without an audio system on the side?



> Quote:
> p.s. Should throw in, I just received some hdmi 1.4 cables, and wanted to connect the blu ray player to tv with it, and from what I've read, I can play both video and audio through the one cord? anyone heard of this? Thanks!



Pure urban legend. How do stories like this get started?


(Sorry, just kidding).


HDMI is the current interconnect standard and 1 cable does indeed do it all. People with complicated setups sometimes have "issues", but connecting the player directly to the display is almost always trouble free.


Vendors are not supposed to call the cables "1.4", etc, but many still do. The wiring and connector are the same as in previous versions.


-Bill


----------



## eastcoast23

Thanks for the reply. We're not planning to connect an audio system, so just blu ray through hdmi to tv. Price is not an object (I think), assuming most blu rays go for $100-$200 nowadays? So just the best blu ray for playing movies/tv shows off of a usb. Thanks


----------



## Angelus728

Hi there, you guys are probably sick and tired of hearing the same question, but I'm very new at this so I'm gonna bite the bullet and ask again:


What is the best standalone player for Blu Ray 3D?


I have a ton of dvds that I still watch, so it needs to be excellent for upconversion.


I will be hooking this up to a new AVR (either onkyo 809, Denon 3312 or Marantz 7005), and connecting the new Sammy plasma 8000 series to it.


Any suggestions? So far, the names of Panasonic BDT 310 comes up quite a lot, as with the Samsungs and Sonys.. i'm looking for something ard 300 bucks... what's good?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## palpitatn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Angelus728* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi there, you guys are probably sick and tired of hearing the same question, but I'm very new at this so I'm gonna bite the bullet and ask again:
> 
> 
> What is the best standalone player for Blu Ray 3D?
> 
> 
> I have a ton of dvds that I still watch, so it needs to be excellent for upconversion.
> 
> 
> I will be hooking this up to a new AVR (either onkyo 809, Denon 3312 or Marantz 7005), and connecting the new Sammy plasma 8000 series to it.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions? So far, the names of Panasonic BDT 310 comes up quite a lot, as with the Samsungs and Sonys.. i'm looking for something ard 300 bucks... what's good?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I'm also curious about this. I'm getting the Onkyo 809 (amazing deal that makes it a no-brainer for me against the Denon or Marantz).


----------



## eastcoast23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eastcoast23* /forum/post/20661726
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. We're not planning to connect an audio system, so just blu ray through hdmi to tv. Price is not an object (I think), assuming most blu rays go for $100-$200 nowadays? So just the best blu ray for playing movies/tv shows off of a usb. Thanks



Anyone have any insight into this?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eastcoast23* /forum/post/20663447
> 
> 
> Anyone have any insight into this?



The sound of crickets is because there aren't any blu-ray players that play as many video file types as the PS3.


----------



## eastcoast23

Actually, I was asking about which player handled the most video formats, not ones identical to ps3.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eastcoast23* /forum/post/20664323
> 
> 
> Actually, I was asking about which player handled the most video formats, not ones identical to ps3.



Post your must-have types and it will be easier to narrow it down. I can tell you that Insignia does most everything except Divx. LG does several, possibly Oppo as well. If you have a good DLNA server that can transcode, any DLNA player should work, although not necessarily from USB.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20663514
> 
> 
> The sound of crickets is because there aren't any blu-ray players that play as many video file types as the PS3.



Well... there are some that are pretty capable:


PS3 video formats:


Memory Stick Video Format

- MPEG-4 SP (AAC LC)

- H.264/MPEG-4 AVC High Profile （AAC LC）

- MPEG-2 TS（H.264/MPEG-4 AVC, AAC LC）


MP4 file format

- H.264/MPEG-4 AVC High Profile (AAC LC)

MPEG-1 (MPEG Audio Layer 2)

MPEG-2 PS (MPEG2 Audio Layer 2, AAC LC, AC3(Dolby Digital), LPCM)

MPEG-2 TS（MPEG2 Audio Layer 2, AC3（Dolby Digital）, AAC LC）

MPEG-2 TS（H.264/MPEG-4 AVC, AAC LC）

AVI

- Motion JPEG (Linear PCM)

- Motion JPEG (μ-Law)

AVCHD （.m2ts / .mts）

DivX

WMV

- VC-1（WMA Standard V2）


Oppo 93 formats:


Video -


ASF (Advanced Systems Format)

AVCHD

AVI (Audio Video Interleave)

DIVX Media Format

GIF

ISO

JPG

M2TS (BDAV MPEG-2 Transport Stream)

M4A (same as MP4)

M4V (same as MP4)

MKV (Matroska, both .mkv and .mka)

MP4

MPG (MPEG-1)

MOV (Quicktime)

OGM

PNG

TS (Transport Stream)

VOB (Video Object)

WMV (Windows Media Video)



Audio:


AAC (Advanced Audio Coding)

APE (Monkey's Audio)

FLAC (Free Lossless Audio Codec)

MP3 (MPEG-1 Audio Layer 3)

WAV

WMA (Windows Media Audio) (not WMA Pro, Lossless or Voice)


----------



## jmsnyc

what video formats does bdt110 play? I put usb in with tons of avi files & didn't recognize anything


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu* /forum/post/20664568
> 
> 
> Well... there are some that are pretty capable...



Impressive. I knew the Oppo could do a lot, but that's the most I've seen in any blu-ray player.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmsnyc* /forum/post/20665358
> 
> 
> what video formats does bdt110 play? I put usb in with tons of avi files & didn't recognize anything



Panasonic is pretty pathetic as a video file player. It only recognizes only MKV on USB and MPEG2 and AVCHD via SD per the manual. Canadian models can also play Divx. I've had limited success transcoding other formats via DLNA.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Angelus728* /forum/post/20663010
> 
> 
> What is the best standalone player for Blu Ray 3D?
> 
> 
> I have a ton of dvds that I still watch, so it needs to be excellent for upconversion.
> 
> 
> I will be hooking this up to a new AVR (either onkyo 809, Denon 3312 or Marantz 7005), and connecting the new Sammy plasma 8000 series to it.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions? So far, the names of Panasonic BDT 310 comes up quite a lot, as with the Samsungs and Sonys.. i'm looking for something ard 300 bucks... what's good?



The Pannys are definitely great. But you don't need the 310 if you are getting a new AVR. The 210 if you need WiFi, or 110 for wired, provide the same PQ as the 310 (the 310 just offers dual HDMI outs, which you need if you don't have a 3D capable AVR).


----------



## poppagene




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefunks67* /forum/post/20452478
> 
> 
> Does it do Vudu though?
> 
> 
> Still taking suggestions fir a player that does all 3. Amazon VOD, Netflix and Vudu,
> 
> 
> -Funk



Yes. I have the Sony BDP-S370 which is the retail version of the BDP-BX37. It doesn't have vudu (I don't use it) It has netflix (with full search ability) and amazon VOD (including free streaming instant video for amazon prime).


The 2011 models BDP-S480 and BDP-BX47 do have vudu in addition to netflix and amazon.


----------



## eastcoast23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20664379
> 
> 
> Post your must-have types and it will be easier to narrow it down. I can tell you that Insignia does most everything except Divx. LG does several, possibly Oppo as well. If you have a good DLNA server that can transcode, any DLNA player should work, although not necessarily from USB.



Thanks, good idea. So I think this would be a good list:


Memory Stick Video Format

- MPEG-4 SP (AAC LC)

- H.264/MPEG-4 AVC High Profile （AAC LC）

- MPEG-2 TS（H.264/MPEG-4 AVC, AAC LC）


MP4 file format

- H.264/MPEG-4 AVC High Profile (AAC LC)

MPEG-1 (MPEG Audio Layer 2)

MPEG-2 PS (MPEG2 Audio Layer 2, AAC LC, AC3(Dolby Digital), LPCM)

MPEG-2 TS（MPEG2 Audio Layer 2, AC3（Dolby Digital）, AAC LC）

MPEG-2 TS（H.264/MPEG-4 AVC, AAC LC）

AVI

- Motion JPEG (Linear PCM)

- Motion JPEG (μ-Law)

AVCHD （.m2ts / .mts）

DivX


Does anything come close to that?


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eastcoast23* /forum/post/20668677
> 
> 
> Thanks, good idea. So I think this would be a good list:
> 
> 
> Memory Stick Video Format
> 
> - MPEG-4 SP (AAC LC)
> 
> - H.264/MPEG-4 AVC High Profile （AAC LC）
> 
> - MPEG-2 TS（H.264/MPEG-4 AVC, AAC LC）
> 
> 
> MP4 file format
> 
> - H.264/MPEG-4 AVC High Profile (AAC LC)
> 
> MPEG-1 (MPEG Audio Layer 2)
> 
> MPEG-2 PS (MPEG2 Audio Layer 2, AAC LC, AC3(Dolby Digital), LPCM)
> 
> MPEG-2 TS（MPEG2 Audio Layer 2, AC3（Dolby Digital）, AAC LC）
> 
> MPEG-2 TS（H.264/MPEG-4 AVC, AAC LC）
> 
> AVI
> 
> - Motion JPEG (Linear PCM)
> 
> - Motion JPEG (μ-Law)
> 
> AVCHD （.m2ts / .mts）
> 
> DivX
> 
> 
> Does anything come close to that?




Look at my post above (5 posts up). It also does DLNA 1.5 quite well, and has both USB and eSATA disk connectivity for media.


----------



## bbvaj

1. Play blu-rays

2. Play Netflix with 5.1 dolby

3. Read NTFS. (if possible HFS+ as well)

4. Can play MKV and most formats from USB


----------



## BIslander

For the first two items, I think it's just the PS3 and the newest Panasonics.


----------



## CausticDuality

I am having a heck of a time deciding between these three (PS3, Sony BDP-S570, or the Panny 210), which are all reasonably-priced, decent Bluray players.


I love gaming so I am already aware of the "gaming" pro for the PS3 so I'd like to focus on the non-gaming capabilities of the PS3 if possible.


What would you guys say are the huge pros/cons to each? And, as an aside, is the Panny 310 worth it compared to the 210? What would I need the dual HDMI outs for (I recently bought a Panny GT30 plasma).


Also, what of Netflix/Pandora support?


Thanks!


----------



## brandonnash

The ps3 has media server support also which is great. Play movies, music, and pictures that have been ripped to your pc instantly. You can browse the internet with ps3, watch netflix, hulu plus, I believe pandora but haven't tried it yet, and if you get a used older non slim ps3 you can play sacds also. Its highly customizeable And it plays games. I have found used 40 gig ps3's on craigslist for as little as $100. I got mine from a friend for $50. I've had 2 other blu ray players from sony (301 I believe and the 360) and the ps3 is easily the best. If you need more hard drive you can buy a notebook hard drive that's 500 gig for $50 and install it in literally 5 minutes or less giving you the equivelant of a very expensive ps3.


A used older ps3 will get my recommendation for blu ray player for a long time until something a lot better comes out. I don't think that will happen till they make players that do all that and cooks your dinner. The wife has to do for that part for the time being.


----------



## BillP

Quote:

Originally Posted by *CausticDuality* 
I am having a heck of a time deciding between these three (PS3, Sony BDP-S570, or the Panny 210), which are all reasonably-priced, decent Bluray players.


I love gaming so I am already aware of the "gaming" pro for the PS3 so I'd like to focus on the non-gaming capabilities of the PS3 if possible.


What would you guys say are the huge pros/cons to each? And, as an aside, is the Panny 310 worth it compared to the 210? What would I need the dual HDMI outs for (I recently bought a Panny GT30 plasma).


Also, what of Netflix/Pandora support?
I recommend the 210 (IMO, you're better off with a dedicated BluRay player than a PS3; the PS3 is a bit dated today, and IMO other players are better, especially for upscaling DVDs). The 210 does play Netflix and Pandora. You only need the 310 w/ dual HDMI outs if your AVR is not 3D compatible. Otherwise, the 210 and 310 are the same.


----------



## brandonnash

I'll concede that the ps3 is a bit dated as far as age goes in the whole blu ray scheme of things, but overall as a feature filled player the ps3 has no rival.


I've never seen the panny so I can't give a 1 to 1 compare but will tell you that the ps3 has a great picture. Even if the panny gets it in dvd upscaling and overall picture quality it will be marginal at best. That for me isn't enough to get past the feartures included with the ps3. Its just a few steps away from being a full blown htpc. And all at a price of $150 or less on the used market. Sometimes a lot less.


----------



## persyus

Okay, I do need a bit of help, but first - regarding this thread... 395 pages, started in 2008? Any chance we could talk someone into getting a new one. I read through several pages, but this is just painful.


Anyway, I just got the panasonic 210, and... epic fail.


It doesn't play divx or mkv files from my DNS-323. So, this is what I'm looking for:


Network connectivity (doesn't have to be wifi).

DLNA

Plays Divx, MKVs from NTFS

Pandora

Vudu, and some other streaming movie services would be nice to have.


I have an LG BD390 which works well but is a bit dated. I looked at the 550, and read that it wasn't DLNA compatible. Sooo, any suggestions?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## benalexe

I purchased a blue ray player today, I said I would never do it. So why did I? We'll... Got a new ht and put my old one in ,y kids playroom with their video games so when I ever want to watch a DVD it would not be able to play in my main area.


So... Here is my question, went to Costco, they had lg, panasonic and vizio, and Sony I was about to get the lg but realized that it did not have built in wifi. For about $10 more I got this vizio for $110.00. I thought that made sense.model vrb 231



Funny I did. Not like the look of this one but. Oh well. Seemed the best for the money.


This was somewhat of an impulse purchase. Were there features I should be looking at?



Lastly, I currently do not have Netflix but if I get it can you stream blue ray? Or is it just on the disc?


----------



## turkletont




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbvaj* /forum/post/20670225
> 
> 
> 1. Play blu-rays
> 
> 2. Play Netflix with 5.1 dolby
> 
> 3. Read NTFS. (if possible HFS+ as well)
> 
> 4. Can play MKV and most formats from USB



I'd like to know this as well. I'm looking for something that can play DTS-HD and DTS-HD MA .mkv files from an NTFS USB Hard Drive. I have a PS3 but you have to jump through a lot of hoops to get to play it (Split files in to 4gig because it can only read FAT32, Change the headers of a DTS to PCM so it will play audio, etc)


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benalexe* /forum/post/20677968
> 
> 
> Lastly, I currently do not have Netflix but if I get it can you stream blue ray? Or is it just on the disc?



BluRay is a high def type of DVD. You can buy the discs or rent them (Netflix does carry them). You can also stream movies from Netflix over the web using BluRay players such as the one you bought (Netflix charges less to just stream than they do to rent the actual discs through the mail). You cannot stream BluRay, but you can stream movies.


----------



## Ungermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benalexe* /forum/post/20677968
> 
> 
> Lastly, I currently do not have Netflix but if I get it can you stream blue ray? Or is it just on the disc?



Full name is "Blu-ray *Disc*".


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/20678457
> 
> 
> BluRay is a high def type of DVD.



Blu-ray Disc is not DVD. It does not use DVD media and it does not use DVD-Video encoding. It just happens to have the same physical appearance and size as DVD disc, but this is nothing more but a convenience.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/20678457
> 
> 
> You cannot stream BluRay, but you can stream movies.



Netflx HD is about 5 Mbit/s, while Blu-ray Disc allows up to 40 Mbit/s, average movie from my collection hover around 25 Mbit/s. It will take a while for online services to offer bitrates like this.


----------



## PhoenixFactor

my samsung bd p3600 died tonight frozen on the load screen and load status and i can't get it off the screen.


I'm now in the market for a new machine it seems. One of the features we used the most on the Samsung was the ability to play .avi files from the USB drive. I think this is referred to as divx support but im not sure. What players will allow me to do this currently? Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## jmsnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PhoenixFactor* /forum/post/20683613
> 
> 
> my samsung bd p3600 died tonight frozen on the load screen and load status and i can't get it off the screen.
> 
> 
> I'm now in the market for a new machine it seems. One of the features we used the most on the Samsung was the ability to play .avi files from the USB drive. I think this is referred to as divx support but im not sure. What players will allow me to do this currently? Any ideas? Thanks.



I hate to say it but this is one of the most commonly discussed topics in the thread. AFAIK, you are correct that avi files are generally encoded with divx but there are variations. My Panasonic BDT110 does not seem to play divx from usb.


People in this thread seem to like a brand I am not familiar with Oppo.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20665551
> 
> 
> Impressive. I knew the Oppo could do a lot, but that's the most I've seen in any blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> Panasonic is pretty pathetic as a video file player. It only recognizes only MKV on USB and MPEG2 and AVCHD via SD per the manual. Canadian models can also play Divx. I've had limited success transcoding other formats via DLNA.



Hmmm.... is it possible to put Canadian firmware on this player? From browsing the site I cant find the firmware but a comparison chart states that the 210 and 310 can play divx but the 110 can't.


Do 2011 Panasonic TVs have the same issue or do they play more formats?


----------



## BMLocal175

Right now I have the Oppo 83 and had it about a year before the 93 came out. I was a little mad that I fell into the should of waited category again with new tech that comes out.


The 83's seem to be selling fairly well on ebay and was thinking of selling and getting the 93. Right now my display is not 3D but plan on moving in that direction in the future if 3D sticks around. I do not have any access to apps right now so that would be a plus with the 93.


I guess my question is, Is there some super 3D player coming out in the near future or is this going to last me awhile in the blu ray player tech department?


I am using the dedicated stereo outs on the 83 for cd/sacd. What is my alternative on the 93 seeing how I thought I read it doesn't have these? Am I losing sound quality?


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BMLocal175* /forum/post/20684663
> 
> 
> Right now I have the Oppo 83 and had it about a year before the 93 came out. I was a little mad that I fell into the should of waited category again with new tech that comes out.
> 
> 
> The 83's seem to be selling fairly well on ebay and was thinking of selling and getting the 93. Right now my display is not 3D but plan on moving in that direction in the future if 3D sticks around. I do not have any access to apps right now so that would be a plus with the 93.
> 
> 
> I guess my question is, Is there some super 3D player coming out in the near future or is this going to last me awhile in the blu ray player tech department?
> 
> 
> I am using the dedicated stereo outs on the 83 for cd/sacd. What is my alternative on the 93 seeing how I thought I read it doesn't have these? Am I losing sound quality?



This question probably should be at the 93 / 83 thread, but... Depending on what you're using for HT, it shouldn't be a problem. If you're using HDMI for regular HT viewing, there's nothing that would prevent you from using the 5.1 FL, FR for two channel listening. I haven't heard of any comparisons between the 83 dedicated and the 93 FL FR's, but a word in the 93 thread should get you some info.


If you really want dedicated stereo outs, and are willing to spend the extra $400 for the 95, you could do that, but I think the 93 should be enough. Depends on your needs, since the 95 is a significant analog upgrade, but not needed if you're doing mostly HDMI and are satisfied with the FL and FR of the 93.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BMLocal175* /forum/post/20684663
> 
> 
> I am using the dedicated stereo outs on the 83 for cd/sacd. What is my alternative on the 93 seeing how I thought I read it doesn't have these? Am I losing sound quality?



With the BDP-93 you can use the FR/FL outputs with downmix set to stereo. The DACs are the same as the multichannel versions on the BDP-83, not the more expensive dedicated stereo DACs. You should ask for opinions on the -93 thread, whether it makes a big difference.


The audiophile upgrade is the BDP-95, but the price is double. It has two sets of dedicated stereo outputs: standard and XLR.


-Bill


----------



## BMLocal175

I have a older Denon 4800 I'm using with the analog and I'm quite happy with that. Like I said I have the Oppo set up for the dedicated stereo but I really don't use it that often.


I guess the main reason for the upgrade would be for the apps and 3D. I just don't want to buy the 93 now and then some other 3D player is needed in the near future.


----------



## Jacob305

I got the oppo 83 player back in april of 2010. I had it for several months. I ended up selling it after I had gotten the new oppo 93 player. they are both fine players for differnt reasons. do you use dvd upconversion with the 24P? if you do then you want to keep the oppo 83. the 24P for dvds is missing on the 93. the netflix works great on my plasma tv, however if you have a tv that does 120 refresh rate stuff then it might be a bit difficult. its a bit choppy in playing netflix. I dont really play music on it and I use HDMI instead of the analogs. if you have any other questions feel free to ask.


Jacob


----------



## BillP

Every year, Oppo and other manufacturers will come out with new models with some improvements and new features, so you're asking an impossible question. Next year there will likely be a 103 and 105, but you can play the waiting game forever.


----------



## HDPERSON

I need advice. I am thinking of purchasing the OPPO 93. What I need to know is how much better is the picture quality of Blu rays and DVDs on the OPPO 93 compared to the Panasonic 210. I am not interested in the internet stuff. Thank you for any help!!!!


----------



## jchas41

I need some help picking a player. Recently, I finally got around to upgrading my 7 year old Pioneer Elite 54TX AVR to a Elite 33TX with HDMI, etc... Unfortunately, I didn't realize that my Sony BDP-500 didn't allow for DTS-MA, sigh...So it looks like I need a newer Blu-Ray player.

My only needs with it are fast loading speeds ( the 500 is sllooooowwwww), and of course it needs to play all the sound formats lol. I'm not interested in 3d, or any of the apps like netflix, etc.. I have a Tivo HD that performs those functions. Lastly, the lower cost the better! Thanks!!


----------



## nsqaure

Hello guys -


I was hoping someone could shed light on comparing these two models. Features wise the 6700 has 2 HDMI outputs, 2D-3D conversion.


I was wondering more on the picture quality and blu-ray performance. I wonder why the BD-D6500 is disregarded so badly, where as BD-D6700 is appreciated. I am leaning towards Samsung Bd-D6500 as compared to Panasonic DMP-BDT210.. but now after reading the -ve reviews on 6500 not so sure. But then I came across BD-D6700 which has far better ratings, but after reading further it looks like BD-D6700 is the same as 6500 sans the additional features mentioned above, in which case I wonder why the negativity on the 6500?


Any clues will be appreciated.


----------



## nsqaure

BD-D6700 also has onboard memory. Does that help in the performance of the player or is it solely for BD-Live....


----------



## nsqaure

Ok this is hard choosing between these three players.


My requirements are real good picture quality and blu ray performance, and ability to play various video file formats from a USB drive. I am not looking for Netflix streaming or internet streaming as a deal breaker, but for a player of sustaining a reliable home network connection to be able to stream movies of the PC.


I am leaning towards Samsung BD-D6500 since it looks like Panasonic 210 does not play a variety of file formats and Samsung is known for its picture quality, but looks like BD-D6500 has a lot of negative feedback..


Any help is appreciated.


Also if any other model that is in the same price range which is worth looking into. I am not sure if LG BD670 is a contender.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDPERSON* /forum/post/20688487
> 
> 
> I need advice. I am thinking of purchasing the OPPO 93. What I need to know is how much better is the picture quality of Blu rays and DVDs on the OPPO 93 compared to the Panasonic 210. I am not interested in the internet stuff. Thank you for any help!!!!



It is not better at all for BluRay PQ, and not significantly better, if at all, for upscaling DVD. Where it is definitely better is analog audio (if you use analog audio), plus heavier, more substantial build quality. IMO, unless you are going to use analog audio, it's not worth the higher price, but others may disagree. Also, the Oppo is a universal player (for SACD and DVD-A).


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nsqaure* /forum/post/20688753
> 
> 
> BD-D6700 also has onboard memory. Does that help in the performance of the player or is it solely for BD-Live....



Correct, it is solely for BD-Live (you don't need memory for playing BluRay discs or for streaming Netflix).


----------



## mbman81

I'm looking for a BR player which can also be a media streamer. Particularly MKV files. It seems that the latest Samsung and Lg support MKV but I cannot tell if they support it natively over the network (eg NAS), DLNA, or USB connection only. I'm looking for at least DLNA support of MKV and ideally The ability to play over network with out DLNA server. No transcoding.


Suggestions for the Lg or Samsung? I also want hdmi 1.4 with 3d support.


----------



## nsqaure

I had the exact same requirements, and I chose Panasonic 210. Pulled the trigger last night. If all you require is MKV, then Panasonic 210 is a better buy according to all reviews, since it is more reliable. Though it does not play formats like MPEG4, DivX.


I am not sure if Samsung is capable of playing MKV, the spec sheets of BD-D6500 and BD-D6700 just say - MPEG-2, MPEG-4, DivXHD, WMV.

http://www.samsung.com/us/system/con..._BD6500_v6.pdf 


All these players will be able to connect to a wireless network at home, and you should be able to play files off shared folders without a DLNA server. At least that is what I am hoping it does.


----------



## Nanook01

Howdy, I'm looking for some suggestions for a Blu Ray player for my specific application. I currently have a Yamaha 2095 receiver that is about 12 years old and works great. I am hesitant to buy a new receiver because I really like the simplicity of this one and the fact that I don't necessarily want the added expense of a new receiver.


Problem is, I have a new Samsung 60" TV and need to get it hooked up so it can have HD picture quality and sound quality. I watch a lot of shows through my cable DVR box as well as listening to music. I don't need or want internet capability and all the modern bells and whistles (causes me to have a headache







).


Can someone recommend a Blu Ray player for bringing my HD TV to life?


Thanks


----------



## jmsnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nsqaure* /forum/post/20693600
> 
> 
> I had the exact same requirements, and I chose Panasonic 210. Pulled the trigger last night. If all you require is MKV, then Panasonic 210 is a better buy according to all reviews, since it is more reliable. Though it does not play formats like MPEG4, DivX.
> 
> 
> I am not sure if Samsung is capable of playing MKV, the spec sheets of BD-D6500 and BD-D6700 just say - MPEG-2, MPEG-4, DivX™HD, WMV.
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/us/system/con..._BD6500_v6.pdf
> 
> 
> All these players will be able to connect to a wireless network at home, and you should be able to play files off shared folders without a DLNA server. At least that is what I am hoping it does.



I have a PN59D6500 and a BDT110 and I tried to set up DLNA server..... I cant seem to play DIVX off either. Though I will spend time at a later point. I have a several year old Phillips DVP5990 DVD player that plays files off usb and divx burned to disc too great. That was a better purchase than any media player for about $40 at Costco because it can play off anything you can connect via usb which includes most flash memory + cds and dvds. Its pathetic that Panasonic and Samsung do not offer the capablity Phillips offered 4 years ago




Phillips had new player that Best Buy has for $129 with wifi built in and divx.

http://www.usa.philips.com/c/blu-ray...406_f7/prd/en/ 


http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Philips+...=1218348990008 


And Best Buy is not cheap - they are selling the 210 for $199... so eventually this player should be sub $100 when its on Amazon. If not for the Avatar, this, Oppo or LG would be better choice than the crippled Panasonic.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nanook01* /forum/post/20693999
> 
> 
> Howdy, I'm looking for some suggestions for a Blu Ray player for my specific application. I currently have a Yamaha 2095 receiver that is about 12 years old and works great. I am hesitant to buy a new receiver because I really like the simplicity of this one and the fact that I don't necessarily want the added expense of a new receiver.
> 
> 
> Problem is, I have a new Samsung 60" TV and need to get it hooked up so it can have HD picture quality and sound quality. I watch a lot of shows through my cable DVR box as well as listening to music. I don't need or want internet capability and all the modern bells and whistles (causes me to have a headache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> Can someone recommend a Blu Ray player for bringing my HD TV to life?
> 
> 
> Thanks



To get the lossless sound formats, TrueHD and DTS-HD-MA you need a bluray player with analog outputs. The optical / analog inputs in your receiver can only handle DD.


I can recommend the Oppo 93 ($499) which has the analog 5.1 outputs that you need. The player will decode the formats and put direct analog sound to your receiver. It may be that you can find the previous version (Oppo BDP-83) used, but since these tend to hold their value, it may be selling for about the same as a new 93.


In any case, you need the analog 5.1 outputs, so your connections would be:


(Sound) bluray --> 5.1 analog --> Yamaha

(video) HDMI --> Samsung HDTV


You'll get the full effect of bluray sound and video.


----------



## jmsnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nanook01* /forum/post/20693999
> 
> 
> Howdy, I'm looking for some suggestions for a Blu Ray player for my specific application. I currently have a Yamaha 2095 receiver that is about 12 years old and works great. I am hesitant to buy a new receiver because I really like the simplicity of this one and the fact that I don't necessarily want the added expense of a new receiver.
> 
> 
> Problem is, I have a new Samsung 60" TV and need to get it hooked up so it can have HD picture quality and sound quality. I watch a lot of shows through my cable DVR box as well as listening to music. I don't need or want internet capability and all the modern bells and whistles (causes me to have a headache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> Can someone recommend a Blu Ray player for bringing my HD TV to life?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Actually that Yamaha looks like it has optical inputs. So why not get optical cable and therefore you can go digital on audio. Panasonics all have optical output. That is how I connected my BDT110 to my 10 year old Kenwood. The Yamaha look like it has more inputs than the Kenwood.


(It does not appear to have digital coaxial inputs so be careful on the difference)


----------



## danhawk911

Hello all I am in the Market for a new player and was wondering what is the best unit to get on the market for under 2,500. 3d playback would be nice with two hdmi outs put not necessary the most important thing I want can give me the the best pq possible.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danhawk911* /forum/post/20695437
> 
> 
> Hello all I am in the Market for a new player and was wondering what is the best unit to get on the market for under 2,500. 3d playback would be nice with two hdmi outs put not necessary the most important thing I want can give me the the best pq possible.



2500 dollars American? Players in that range are targeted at the audiophile market. You won't get better picture quality.


The OPPO BDP-93 is $499 and the BDP-95 is $999. Both have dual HDMI and 3D.


-Bill


----------



## winston9332

Depending on your needs, the best player in the market is the Oppo BDP-93.


The Onkyo BD SP809 also looks very promising.


----------



## DTD70

Getting a whole new system at home: TV, Blu-ray, AVR and surround speakers. So about the Blu-ray...


I would like:

- great picture and audio

- integrated wi-fi - no dongles

- usb port

- to stream (Netflix, Pandora)

- connect to network drives to play DIVX, MKV (this is new for me, I just want to play high def downloads) and music.


My new TV will be Samsung 55" D7000 LED TV and all will be connected to new AVR (having trouble on this one - suggestions welcome!) then to the TV via 1 high speed HDMI cable.


Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## BillP

Quote:

Originally Posted by *winston9332* 
Depending on your needs, the best player in the market is the Oppo BDP-93.
No, the best player is the Oppo 95.


----------



## DTD70

Ordered myself a Panasonic BDT210 today.


----------



## mbman81

Following up to my earlier question... So what is the least expensive BD player that will stream MKV?


----------



## nsqaure




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DTD70* /forum/post/20700811
> 
> 
> Ordered myself a Panasonic BDT210 today.



Good choice, mine gets here on Tuesday!!!


----------



## nsqaure




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbman81* /forum/post/20701200
> 
> 
> Following up to my earlier question... So what is the least expensive BD player that will stream MKV?



Check out Panasonic DMP-BDT110. Plays MKV. If thats all you really need. It has 3D support as well. $110 on Amazon.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nsqaure* /forum/post/20702771
> 
> 
> Check out Panasonic DMP-BDT110. Plays MKV. If thats all you really need. It has 3D support as well. $110 on Amazon.



I don't think the panny will "stream" MKV. It will play MKV via USB, but not via DLNA or network share IIRC. Panny is great for netflix and other services, but generally stinks as a file streamer. It's hard to tell exactly what the OP is asking. Does he want to stream via a DLNA server or SD card or USB stick or USB hard drive (and if so what file system - NTFS, FAT32, etc.)? That changes any recommendation greatly.


----------



## DTD70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mdavej* 
I don't think the panny will "stream" MKV. It will play MKV via USB, but not via DLNA or network share IIRC. Panny is great for netflix and other services, but generally stinks as a file streamer. It's hard to tell exactly what the OP is asking. Does he want to stream via a DLNA server or SD card or USB stick or USB hard drive (and if so what file system - NTFS, FAT32, etc.)? That changes any recommendation greatly.
This is a valuable post as I am also interested in streaming MKVs, most likely from a USB stick but possible also from a network drive. If the Panny 110 does this can I assume that the 210 will as well? Thanks!


----------



## Luisfc1972

just got a panasonic 3d plasma st30. i have a panasonic 35 so i need to upgrade that.


i will use it only for 3d blu ray so i dont need any extra stuff. wont be listening to music on it, dont need wifi, wont be using netflix to watch movies online etc. i just want a basic 3d blu player that can match my 35 pq or at least close to it.


also here is a question. my current receiver denon 1609 doesnt support those lossless audio formats, only regular dd and dts. and i am quite happy with that. but i dont know if 3d movies will force me to get a new receiver, and if by that my new blu ray player will also have to support those lossless audio formats. im still reading up on 3d.


----------



## mbman81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20702879
> 
> 
> I don't think the panny will "stream" MKV. It will play MKV via USB, but not via DLNA or network share IIRC. Panny is great for netflix and other services, but generally stinks as a file streamer. It's hard to tell exactly what the OP is asking. Does he want to stream via a DLNA server or SD card or USB stick or USB hard drive (and if so what file system - NTFS, FAT32, etc.)? That changes any recommendation greatly.



I would be streaming via network share and/or dlna server. Don't want to transcode. My BR backups are large files so it would be ntfs.


I don't plan on plugging hard drives or USB drives in, want all streaming via local network.


Sounds like the Panny is out. How about the LGs or Samsungs? They have anything to fit the bill?


----------



## DTD70

Will the Panny stream AVI, WMV, etc. from a network share or is that an issue as well?


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luisfc1972* /forum/post/20704235
> 
> 
> just got a panasonic 3d plasma st30. i have a panasonic 35 so i need to upgrade that.
> 
> 
> i will use it only for 3d blu ray so i dont need any extra stuff. wont be listening to music on it, dont need wifi, wont be using netflix to watch movies online etc. i just want a basic 3d blu player that can match my 35 pq or at least close to it.
> 
> 
> also here is a question. my current receiver denon 1609 doesnt support those lossless audio formats, only regular dd and dts. and i am quite happy with that. but i dont know if 3d movies will force me to get a new receiver, and if by that my new blu ray player will also have to support those lossless audio formats. im still reading up on 3d.



The Panny 110 meets your criteria and has better PQ than your 35. You should also consider the 310 since it has dual HDMI outs (one for your new plasma, and the other for your AVR if it's not 3D capable).


----------



## JOE.G

Is The PQ better on the 110 then on the BD 10A, BD 55 and the BD 85?


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOE.G* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is The PQ better on the 110 then on the BD 10A, BD 55 and the BD 85?



It will have the same or better video processing as the 85 which was improved over all of the prior versions you mentioned.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DTD70* /forum/post/20705124
> 
> 
> Will the Panny stream AVI, WMV, etc. from a network share or is that an issue as well?



No, it will stream wmv and mpg only. Your DLNA server would have to transcode everything to one of those formats. I'm sure it's possible, but I haven't found a good, cheap way to do it. Panny is not the player to get for file streaming. Besides Oppo, I don't know what is.


----------



## goonstopher

Has anyone bought the panny 110 online and gotten the avatar disk?


I am just wondering because the form says they need the origonal reciept and can't take faxes because they cant have a copy. Any printed receipt will always be a copy i.e. you printed it not the seller.


----------



## DTD70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20705929
> 
> 
> No, it will stream wmv and mpg only. Your DLNA server would have to transcode everything to one of those formats. I'm sure it's possible, but I haven't found a good, cheap way to do it. Panny is not the player to get for file streaming. Besides Oppo, I don't know what is.



Thanks for the clarification. I can stream MKV AVI, etc from a USB stick though right?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goonstopher* /forum/post/20705960
> 
> 
> Has anyone bought the panny 110 online and gotten the avatar disk?
> 
> 
> I am just wondering because the form says they need the origonal reciept and can't take faxes because they cant have a copy. Any printed receipt will always be a copy i.e. you printed it not the seller.



I don't where your form came from but my form says no such thing. Copies are fine. I bought mine online and had no problems.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DTD70* /forum/post/20706098
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. I can stream MKV AVI, etc from a USB stick though right?



No AVI, no etc. MKV is the ONLY video format you can play from USB, and it must be FAT32.


----------



## Mawk

This will probably be a fairly odd request in this thread, but I need help choosing a Blu Ray player that is specifically *NOT* capable of streaming Netflix.


We've been streaming Netflix through our Xbox 360 (which I am going to sell) and quite frankly, we waste too much of the precious free time we have watching stuff on Netflix streaming. So my purpose in getting a Non-Netflix capable Blu-Ray player is to force us to be more intentional about what we watch and reduce our overall time watching stuff as well.


We don't need anything super high end, we currently have 37" 720p HDTV and Onkyo 5.1 HTIB setup. 3D is not required. Just want something that should be good for years to come and work well when we eventually upgrade to a better TV. What would you guys recommend? Thanks so much!


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mawk* /forum/post/20706951
> 
> 
> This will probably be a fairly odd request in this thread, but I need help choosing a Blu Ray player that is specifically *NOT* capable of streaming Netflix.
> 
> 
> We've been streaming Netflix through our Xbox 360 (which I am going to sell) and quite frankly, we waste too much of the precious free time we have watching stuff on Netflix streaming. So my purpose in getting a Non-Netflix capable Blu-Ray player is to force us to be more intentional about what we watch and reduce our overall time watching stuff as well.
> 
> 
> We don't need anything super high end, we currently have 37" 720p HDTV and Onkyo 5.1 HTIB setup. 3D is not required. Just want something that should be good for years to come and work well when we eventually upgrade to a better TV. What would you guys recommend? Thanks so much!



Seriously? Why don't you just *not* activate Netflix on whatever unit you buy?


Alternately, if you don't need any other networking features, get a previous-gen player, there are plently still around without networking. Or get something like the Panny 110, and don't get the network dongle.


----------



## Mawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20707025
> 
> 
> Seriously? Why don't you just *not* activate Netflix on whatever unit you buy?
> 
> 
> Alternately, if you don't need any other networking features, get a previous-gen player, there are plently still around without networking. Or get something like the Panny 110, and don't get the network dongle.



Yes, seriously, lol. My request might seem ridiculous to some of you. But when you need to kick a habit, there is something to be said for removing the temptation from your options. So I would prefer a player that has no way to access Netflix streaming via ethernet cable or wifi. Are there any current gen Blu Ray players that fit the bill? If not, what previous gen players would be good to consider?


----------



## rydenfan

Guys,


I am looking for a Blu-ray player for my bedroom. It if has built-in wifi for streaming that would be great, but it not a huge deal. I am looking for fast load times, great PG, and a slim footprint. I am looking for the best player under $200 or so. Two I have looked at are the Sony S580 and the Samsung BD-D6700 but am completely open. Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## BillP

Panny 110 (wired) or 210 (WiFi).


----------



## RLHornbeck

Looking for a good player for blu-rays and netflix that outputs on component and coxial audio. i would love one as good as my panny 110 but the panny does not have component outputs.


Ryan


----------



## Cynergy

Need help choosing a Blu Ray player that can do the following:


1) Play DivX files from USB

2) *Play MKV files from USB (not as important to me as DivX, but would like the functionality nonetheless)

3) Netflix streaming


Would prefer a Panny, since I have a Panasonic Plasma, but any brand will do that has all of the above 3. If not, would settle for 1 and 3. What are the best choices out there for the above?


----------



## danhawk911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/20695840
> 
> 
> 2500 dollars American? Players in that range are targeted at the audiophile market. You won't get better picture quality.
> 
> 
> The OPPO BDP-93 is $499 and the BDP-95 is $999. Both have dual HDMI and 3D.
> 
> 
> -Bill



So there are really no units that go for better video then the oppo?


----------



## DTD70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20706552
> 
> 
> 
> No AVI, no etc. MKV is the ONLY video format you can play from USB, and it must be FAT32.



I thought DIVX was pretty standard stuff these days. My 4 year old Samsung HTIB plays virtually anything I throw at it. Not challenging you on this - in fact your information is much appreciated - just surprised this is the case.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danhawk911* /forum/post/20710073
> 
> 
> So there are really no units that go for better video then the oppo?



Blu-ray video needs relatively little processing, the image is almost ready to display as is. It needs to be chroma upsampled and the black and white levels have to be correct, but any player ought to be able to do that. (It could be that some don't do it correctly).


There is no way to improve the image further except by video effects that alter the original image (sharpening, etc). Getting blacker blacks and redder reds from digital levels is a function of the display, not the player.


-Bill


----------



## rydenfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rydenfan* /forum/post/20707170
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> 
> I am looking for a Blu-ray player for my bedroom. It if has built-in wifi for streaming that would be great, but it not a huge deal. I am looking for fast load times, great PG, and a slim footprint. I am looking for the best player under $200 or so. Two I have looked at are the Sony S580 and the Samsung BD-D6700 but am completely open. Thanks so much for the help!



any help here? The Panny 210 is a 1-3 month wait on Amazon, so that is out...


----------



## Rich_SC

Is the Panny 110 a pretty "fast" player? I'm looking for something with a very fast startup/play. Also does any of these "remember" where you are in a disc and can resume after the disc is removed/replaced?


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rydenfan* /forum/post/20710479
> 
> 
> any help here? The Panny 210 is a 1-3 month wait on Amazon, so that is out...



Best Buy has it for the same price as Amazon.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DTD70* /forum/post/20710132
> 
> 
> I thought DIVX was pretty standard stuff these days. My 4 year old Samsung HTIB plays virtually anything I throw at it. Not challenging you on this - in fact your information is much appreciated - just surprised this is the case.



Same here. I've had lots of old divx players, including a couple of panasonics. But those days are over. I have to assume licensing fees in the US have gone up too much. The Canadian versions of these panasonics do play divx. Just check out the manual for the complete, yet disappointing, list.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich_SC* /forum/post/20711234
> 
> 
> Is the Panny 110 a pretty "fast" player? I'm looking for something with a very fast startup/play. Also does any of these "remember" where you are in a disc and can resume after the disc is removed/replaced?



It's average I guess. If you leave it in power hog mode, it's quite fast. Nearly all players these days resume blu-rays if the disc is coded for it. Many aren't, but it's getting better. You have the lack of decent specs and sony to thank for that. My 110 won't resume a DVD if you eject it.


----------



## DTD70

So I had to cancel my online order for the Panny BD-210 today because it won't ship for 2-3 weeks, and that's an estimate. Screw that, my new Samsung UN55D7000 arrives Thursday!


I use the DIVX option pretty often on my current setup, but I am going to get a DVR and likely a movie streaming subscription, so I think I will be using it much less with the new setup. If the only BD player that streams anything other than MKV is the Oppo $500 player, then I think I will stay with the 210.


Anyone have any similar priced/featured players they would recommend over the 210?


----------



## davidh44

The 2011 BD-D5300 looks like the successor to the 2010 BD-C5500, since the BD-D5500 adds 3D. I can't tell where the BD-C5500 and BD-D5300 differ actually.


Has anyone used both to be able to decide which one is better, or are they pretty much identical?


----------



## benalexe

Just got a vizeo bs from costco for 110. I did nit want the 3d. But this one has built in wifi with vudu- really cool, Netflix , blockbuster, and a bunch of other cool stuff, seems pretty good to me,


----------



## larlane

Looking for a new BD. I can figure out what features I am looking for for the most part (streaming apps, etc).


The area in which I am looking for advice involves the ability to play Mpeg4 files. These are not copies of ripped movies, but home videos I have converted to Mpeg4 and put on a 2 TB USB hard drive. I would like to be able to plug the drive into the player or better yet, have the BD player read them from the drive via my home network (hard wired). Does such a player exist?

*The LG BD670* -from the manual

This Player is a DLNA Certified digital media player that can display and play movie, photo and music content from your DLNA-compatible digital media server (PC and Consumer Electronics).


I assume I would need some sort of software? Not a media server per se but just an ordinary desktop running Windows Vista.


Thanks for any advice.


----------



## DTD70

Picked up a LG BD670 on the way home tonight. Got virtually the same reviews as the Panny 210 and will stream DIVX and MKV from USB according to the box and the tech at Best Buy, who actually owns the same model. We'll find out tomorrow when the new TV comes.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larlane* /forum/post/20720760
> 
> 
> Looking for a new BD. I can figure out what features I am looking for for the most part (streaming apps, etc).
> 
> 
> The area in which I am looking for advice involves the ability to play Mpeg4 files. These are not copies of ripped movies, but home videos I have converted to Mpeg4 and put on a 2 TB USB hard drive. I would like to be able to plug the drive into the player or better yet, have the BD player read them from the drive via my home network (hard wired). Does such a player exist?
> 
> *The LG BD670* -from the manual
> 
> This Player is a DLNA Certified digital media player that can display and play movie, photo and music content from your DLNA-compatible digital media server (PC and Consumer Electronics).
> 
> 
> I assume I would need some sort of software? Not a media server per se but just an ordinary desktop running Windows Vista.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



You'll need DLNA software on your PC. Windows comes with one built in, part of Windows Media Player, but a lot of people use other tools.


Your files have .mp4 extensions? Make sure the players you are looking at support that. I know the OPPOs do (starting at $499), although you should also check the A/V codecs inside the container, make sure they are also supported.


-Bill


----------



## mbman81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DTD70* /forum/post/20720844
> 
> 
> Picked up a LG BD670 on the way home tonight. Got virtually the same reviews as the Panny 210 and will stream DIVX and MKV from USB according to the box and the tech at Best Buy, who actually owns the same model. We'll find out tomorrow when the new TV comes.



I would love to know if you can stream mkvs over network / dlna as well. Please keep us updated. Or anyone else who knows chime in


----------



## DTD70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbman81* /forum/post/20721050
> 
> 
> I would love to know if you can stream mkvs over network / dlna as well. Please keep us updated. Or anyone else who knows chime in



I'll be sure to report back after I get it set up. My new TV comes this afternoon! (Samsung UN55D7000 3D LED)


----------



## DTD70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbman81* /forum/post/20721050
> 
> 
> I would love to know if you can stream mkvs over network / dlna as well. Please keep us updated. Or anyone else who knows chime in



At first try, I got an error message about media not being available. Can't remember specifically sorry. I'll try and post the actual message later.


DivX and MKV over USB (stick) with no issues though!


----------



## mbman81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DTD70* /forum/post/20725910
> 
> 
> At first try, I got an error message about media not being available. Can't remember specifically sorry. I'll try and post the actual message later.
> 
> 
> DivX and MKV over USB (stick) with no issues though!



Doh. Have you messed around with settings and such to try and get network/dlna streaming going? It's so odd it can play over USB but not stream via network.


----------



## jmsnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DTD70* /forum/post/20725910
> 
> 
> At first try, I got an error message about media not being available. Can't remember specifically sorry. I'll try and post the actual message later.
> 
> 
> DivX and MKV over USB (stick) with no issues though!



Just to add, I have played DIVX avi, mp4 over usb on Samsung PN59D6500, have had trouble using DLNA though

Have not tried mkv


----------



## jdancer

Picked up a LG BD-650 Blu Ray player and flashed to latest firmware. Installed the latest development version of the TVMOBiLi DLNA server. LG was able to find the DLNA server after I reset the network connection. I am having an issue with the picture quality of lower resolution video. Quite frankly, it's horrible. I have an ACRyan media player with a Realtek processor which produces a way better picture.


So, any suggestions on a working DLNA capable Blu Ray player that can play alot of different video formats with excellent picture quality with lower resolution source material? According to this thread, my choices are the Oppo and PS3. I am looking for advice on a less expensive option.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## DTD70

Was able to stream DivX and MKV via network share after setting up Windows Media Center to stream to all network devices. Nice!


----------



## mrconos

I've narrowed my decision down to these two 3D capable Blu Ray players. I am going to hook it up to my LG 47LW5600. I am leaning towards getting the LG, to keep the same brand throughout my set up (I also have a LG sound bar that I got for free with the TV). From my research, both units seem to be essentially equal in quality/features, with each being a little better in different areas but balancing out to around the same overall grade. The only advantage I could think of for getting the Panny is to have the different internet suite/access, but it seems they have both similar functionality there, and if anything the LG might be better.


Any opinions for deciding between these 2 devices?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iamfrancois* /forum/post/20737035
> 
> 
> hey all, I am looking for the best *2D* and *non-internet* blue-ray player for cheap.



A refurb Insignia will run you under $60. It streams, but you don't have to use it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrconos* /forum/post/20737788
> 
> 
> ...From my research, both units seem to be essentially equal in quality/features, with each being a little better in different areas but balancing out to around the same overall grade...



DLNA is much better on the LG, but the Panny adds DD5.1 and subtitles to netflix. The biggest difference is price. Selling the Avatar disc that you get with the Panny can bring $100 or so on Amazon.


----------



## isrararrafi

are there any airplay capable blu-ray player?


----------



## Granidier

So I narrowed down my decision to OPPO BDP-93 and Panasonic BDT-210. My main concern is picture/sound quality, I don't care to much about internet gadgets and extra inputs/outputs.


Will it be wort investing $300+ for OPPO or should I just get BDT-210?


----------



## Bsmooth

I just received an Oppo BDP-93 about a week ago, and sent it back. I was replacing a 6 year old Samsung player, and thought there would be a drastic improvement. I'm using a 42" Samsung LCD display, and a good sound system using a Yamaha RX-V757 and Paradigm Atoms for surriund sound using a Dayton Subwoofer.

I read the whole Oppo manual and did the setup, and then started watching and listening. I had issues with the OPPO logo burning into my screen, or screen retention.I started watching Avatar and 15 minutes into the movie I could still see a ghost OPPO in the background. I tried a few different adjustments, but never could get rid of it. Granted after about 15 or 20 minutes it gradually went away, but its not something I need from a $499 unit.

Then I listened to a few CD's and what struck me the most was the lack of bass. I hooked up my old Samsung then the Oppo and the bass just wasn't there.

Well thats just one person's opinion, but you know what i just ordered from Amazon, thats right a Panasonic BDT-210 !


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bsmooth* /forum/post/20755625
> 
> 
> I just received an Oppo BDP-93 about a week ago, and sent it back. I was replacing a 6 year old Samsung player, and thought there would be a drastic improvement. I'm using a 42" Samsung LCD display, and a good sound system using a Yamaha RX-V757 and Paradigm Atoms for surriund sound using a Dayton Subwoofer.
> 
> I read the whole Oppo manual and did the setup, and then started watching and listening. I had issues with the OPPO logo burning into my screen, or screen retention.I started watching Avatar and 15 minutes into the movie I could still see a ghost OPPO in the background. I tried a few different adjustments, but never could get rid of it. Granted after about 15 or 20 minutes it gradually went away, but its not something I need from a $499 unit.
> 
> Then I listened to a few CD's and what struck me the most was the lack of bass. I hooked up my old Samsung then the Oppo and the bass just wasn't there.
> 
> Well thats just one person's opinion, but you know what i just ordered from Amazon, thats right a Panasonic BDT-210 !



A source device cannot cause image retention or burn in. There are digital signals; it's not as if the player sends more high-voltage HDMI than another.


The OPPO has a moving screen saver, or you can have the video switched off entirely as an option. If you are seeing image retention on an LCD it is mostly likely because you have the display setting on "torch" mode. Always calibrate for best results.


-Bill


----------



## Bsmooth

Say what you want I'm just telling you what my experience was. It was there I saw it, and it has been calibrated, and I'm not talking about any moving screensaver this was the Logo that comes on when the player is turned on.

I actually have turned down the display from what it was calibrated at, it was too bright for me, which is why that OPPO logo really surprised me.


----------



## Razal

I purchased a Samsung BD-P1590 last year and I have been terribly unhappy with it.


From playback issues, to slow loads, to lack of Netflix (on Canadian models), it just seems like a piece of garbage.


This player was "recommended" by my installer as I also have a Samsung TV (63" 550 model Plasma I think). He said something to the effect of Blu-Ray players and TV's work best together when they are from the same company.


So, here are my questions...


1. Is that true? Am I confined to looking for another Samsung, because reading the reviews here (by in large) they are not VERY positive as far as Samsung BD Players go.


2. If I do stick with a Sammy, any recommendations? I just read some threads on the BD-P 5700 and I was very underwhelmed.


3. A PS3 isn't really an option for two reasons... not really a gamer and I have all of my components hidden and connected via an RF base and an MX-980 remote, so if I got a PS3 and wanted to use it for gaming, I don't think it would work since it would be hidden under my staircase.


4. I do want something with Netflix, so please consider that when making your recommendations.


Thanks.


----------



## Jazzspot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrconos* /forum/post/20737788
> 
> 
> I've narrowed my decision down to these two 3D capable Blu Ray players. I am going to hook it up to my LG 47LW5600. I am leaning towards getting the LG, to keep the same brand throughout my set up (I also have a LG sound bar that I got for free with the TV). From my research, both units seem to be essentially equal in quality/features, with each being a little better in different areas but balancing out to around the same overall grade. The only advantage I could think of for getting the Panny is to have the different internet suite/access, but it seems they have both similar functionality there, and if anything the LG might be better.
> 
> 
> Any opinions for deciding between these 2 devices?



I'd like to hear recommendations at well of these to players. Which one *loads a Blue-ray disc faster*, as well as which one performs better with 3D? And I'm aware that the display performance of the TV comes into play with 3D.

I've been reading the forum area of the LG model not playing DVDs properly, which LG's been trying to fix with various firmware updates. I've also read issues with the Panny model having an issue or two as well, needing firmware updates.

So, which of these two players do people recommend? I can buy the LG for about $150 and the Panny for about $175. Although the price difference doesn't matter to me. It is the performance and peace of mind that does matter.


----------



## Razal

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Razal* 
I purchased a Samsung BD-P1590 last year and I have been terribly unhappy with it.


From playback issues, to slow loads, to lack of Netflix (on Canadian models), it just seems like a piece of garbage.


This player was "recommended" by my installer as I also have a Samsung TV (63" 550 model Plasma I think). He said something to the effect of Blu-Ray players and TV's work best together when they are from the same company.


So, here are my questions...


1. Is that true? Am I confined to looking for another Samsung, because reading the reviews here (by in large) they are not VERY positive as far as Samsung BD Players go.


2. If I do stick with a Sammy, any recommendations? I just read some threads on the BD-P 5700 and I was very underwhelmed.


3. A PS3 isn't really an option for two reasons... not really a gamer and I have all of my components hidden and connected via an RF base and an MX-980 remote, so if I got a PS3 and wanted to use it for gaming, I don't think it would work since it would be hidden under my staircase.


4. I do want something with Netflix, so please consider that when making your recommendations.


Thanks.
Anyone?


----------



## Splicer010

LG is what I recommend and use.


Is NF available in Canada?


----------



## Razal

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Splicer010* 
LG is what I recommend and use.


Is NF available in Canada?
Any particular LG model? Will I encounter any issues between a LG BD Player and a Samsung TV?


Back when I purchased my BD-P1590 Netflix was not available in Canada in any capacity, hence it was not on the player, but now they offer a limited streaming version of what is offered in the US.


When I say limited, I'm guessing that in the US all new releases are available for streaming on Netflix and if that is the case, it is different than in Canada where the streaming titles are smaller and older.


----------



## 80sGuy

^^There are some new releases here available for streaming in the states, but certainly NOT all. I'd say more than 85% of streamed contents from Netflix are old.


----------



## Hyrax

I'm trying to find more information about streaming NetFlix on various players. I currently use a Tivo and a PS3, but want to replace the PS3. The Tivo has a painful NetFlix interface and the PS3 interface recently became horrible. So, before I buy a new Blu-Ray player, I'd like to get more information about how each device lets you select what to watch from NetFlix.


Basically I want is a UI that makes navigating your current list fast and easy, lets you select what to see by genre (and sub-genre), and shows you program information when you hover over a movie's title.


I (obviously) also want a player that reliable connects to NetFlix and also provides the highest possible quality PQ. I mention this, because my PS3 sometimes has a problem connecting, and my Tivo seems to provide lower PQ than the PS3 (for the same show streamed on the same night).


Can anyone help me with my quest. I've gone through dozens of youtube videos and not really gotten good information.


----------



## palpitatn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find more information about streaming NetFlix on various players. I currently use a Tivo and a PS3, but want to replace the PS3. The Tivo has a painful NetFlix interface and the PS3 interface recently became horrible. So, before I buy a new Blu-Ray player, I'd like to get more information about how each device lets you select what to watch from NetFlix.
> 
> 
> Basically I want is a UI that makes navigating your current list fast and easy, lets you select what to see by genre (and sub-genre), and shows you program information when you hover over a movie's title.
> 
> 
> I (obviously) also want a player that reliable connects to NetFlix and also provides the highest possible quality PQ. I mention this, because my PS3 sometimes has a problem connecting, and my Tivo seems to provide lower PQ than the PS3 (for the same show streamed on the same night).
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me with my quest. I've gone through dozens of youtube videos and not really gotten good information.



Just bought the Panasonic 310 and set it up yesterday. I like the Netflix UI better than my PS3's. Easy to navigate both my queue and recommended or new titles. I can't hover and get info like you want, but not too bad. Honestly I don't stream as much as I could, because I'm just not satisfied enough with video quality of Netflix streaming in my home theater.


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palpitatn* /forum/post/20765432
> 
> 
> Just bought the Panasonic 310 and set it up yesterday. I like the Netflix UI better than my PS3's. Easy to navigate both my queue and recommended or new titles. I can't hover and get info like you want, but not too bad. Honestly I don't stream as much as I could, because I'm just not satisfied enough with video quality of Netflix streaming in my home theater.



Good info about the Panasonic... and too bad about it not having a hover capability. I really like that feature.


I agree about the video quality, I'd usually rather watch a even DVD than most of the streaming stuff. But there is a fair amount of stuff that you can only get via streaming.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Razal* /forum/post/20758956
> 
> 
> I purchased a Samsung BD-P1590 last year and I have been terribly unhappy with it.
> 
> 
> From playback issues, to slow loads, to lack of Netflix (on Canadian models), it just seems like a piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> This player was "recommended" by my installer as I also have a Samsung TV (63" 550 model Plasma I think). He said something to the effect of Blu-Ray players and TV's work best together when they are from the same company.
> 
> 
> So, here are my questions...
> 
> 
> 1. Is that true? Am I confined to looking for another Samsung, because reading the reviews here (by in large) they are not VERY positive as far as Samsung BD Players go.
> 
> 
> 2. If I do stick with a Sammy, any recommendations? I just read some threads on the BD-P 5700 and I was very underwhelmed.
> 
> 
> 3. A PS3 isn't really an option for two reasons... not really a gamer and I have all of my components hidden and connected via an RF base and an MX-980 remote, so if I got a PS3 and wanted to use it for gaming, I don't think it would work since it would be hidden under my staircase.
> 
> 
> 4. I do want something with Netflix, so please consider that when making your recommendations.



1. No, it is not true. It makes no difference whether the brands match (unless you want to use the same remote for both devices).

2. I wouldn't recommend a Samsung.

4. I strongly recommend the Panasonic players (110, 210, or 310, depending on the features you want -- they have the same PQ).


----------



## BillP

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bsmooth* 
Then I listened to a few CD's and what struck me the most was the lack of bass. I hooked up my old Samsung then the Oppo and the bass just wasn't there.
Are you hooked up via analog or digital audio? If digital, all players should sound the same. If analog, I guess it just comes down to personal preference.


----------



## wakashizuma

Hello everyone


I'm trying to decide between Panasonic DMP-BT210 and Sony BDP-S580 player


Is one better than the other in terms of picture quality (both Blu-ray and DVD)?


And does one also have features that make one player preferable to the other?


Thank you


----------



## Razal

Thanks Bill!


----------



## Razal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/20765852
> 
> 
> I agree about the video quality, I'd usually rather watch a even DVD than most of the streaming stuff. But there is a fair amount of stuff that you can only get via streaming.



This statement was quite serendipitous for me and not something I even contemplated.


Are you saying that most Netlix movies are streamed at a video quality LOWER than a DVD???


That makes a HUGE impact on whether I want Netflix now. I just "assumed" it would be in 1080i (at the very least).


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Razal* /forum/post/20767690
> 
> 
> This statement was quite serendipitous for me and not something I even contemplated.
> 
> 
> Are you saying that most Netlix movies are streamed at a video quality LOWER than a DVD???
> 
> 
> That makes a HUGE impact on whether I want Netflix now. I just "assumed" it would be in 1080i (at the very least).



There's a whole forum here dedicated to Netflix, etc. if you want to dig deeper. But the short answer is PS3 and Roku 2 stream Netflix HD at 1080p. Others stream HD at 720p. SD titles don't look quite as good as DVD, but HD titles look better than DVD. Many titles which aren't available on disc at all may look VHS quality simply because they came from VHS sources. So no one can make a blanket statement about Netflix PQ because it's all over the map and from all different sources. Some is fantastic, some is terrible.


All that being said, I plan to drop Netflix entirely after having it for several years because the recent price increase has made it a terrible value. The stream plan alone isn't worth $8, and the DVD plan alone isn't worth $8. The combined plans were worth $10, but that no longer exists.


----------



## laterally

Sorry if this question is not appropriate for this thread. Is there a consensus for what is the best way to receive streaming content such as Netflix? Assuming a PS3 or Roku are a not an option, what gets you the best PQ: a standalone blu-ray player, stream directly to an internet-enabled TV, or use some other device such as a Wii (I'm guessing this is the worst option)?


More to the point of this thread, I'm trying to choose between a Panny 210 and a 110. Depending on the answer to the above question, I'm thinking I may not care about having wireless on my blu-ray player if I don't end up using it much for streaming.


For that matter, is content streamed wirelessly on the 210 just as good as the same content on the 110 through hardwire? I know wireless beats wired anyday in terms of convenience, but do you lose any stability or quality of the picture through wireless?


I know these are basic questions, but I'm a total blu-ray noob in the market for my first player.


----------



## bucs1985

I need your help!! I am torn between 2 blu-ray players. Panasonic DMP-BDT210 and the LG BD 670. I am mainly looking to stream local media, but need a blu-ray player as well so im not going the route of a roku or wd live. My main concern is which one is the most stable of the two in holding a solid signal. I cant stand when a movie buffers or pauses, which of these players give the best streaming quality? i would perfer to use the built in wireless, but if that is not possible for perfect streaming i can wire it. thank you for you time.


----------



## palpitatn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laterally* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry if this question is not appropriate for this thread. Is there a consensus for what is the best way to receive streaming content such as Netflix? Assuming a PS3 or Roku are a not an option, what gets you the best PQ: a standalone blu-ray player, stream directly to an internet-enabled TV, or use some other device such as a Wii (I'm guessing this is the worst option)?
> 
> 
> More to the point of this thread, I'm trying to choose between a Panny 210 and a 110. Depending on the answer to the above question, I'm thinking I may not care about having wireless on my blu-ray player if I don't end up using it much for streaming.
> 
> 
> For that matter, is content streamed wirelessly on the 210 just as good as the same content on the 110 through hardwire? I know wireless beats wired anyday in terms of convenience, but do you lose any stability or quality of the picture through wireless?
> 
> 
> I know these are basic questions, but I'm a total blu-ray noob in the market for my first player.



I got a Panny 310 just because of the deal I was able to get. Otherwise I was set on the 210. My home theater room doesn't have a convenient way to connect Ethernet cable, so I wanted to get the 210 with the wireless capability. Even when I was setting up the Panny I got an alert saying to get the best reliable connection I should have a wireless N router. So far, no problems with wireless connection...


----------



## palpitatn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bucs1985* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I need your help!! I am torn between 2 blu-ray players. Panasonic DMP-BDT210 and the LG BD 670. I am mainly looking to stream local media, but need a blu-ray player as well so im not going the route of a roku or wd live. My main concern is which one is the most stable of the two in holding a solid signal. I cant stand when a movie buffers or pauses, which of these players give the best streaming quality? i would perfer to use the built in wireless, but if that is not possible for perfect streaming i can wire it. thank you for you time.



Don't know about the LG, but I really like my Panny 310. I would have bought the 210, but I got a better deal with 310. I have had ZERO wireless connection problems.


----------



## bucs1985

bummer, it appears the 210 does not support avi files through the dlna. does the LG 670 support avi from local media?


----------



## scissorfighter

Hey Gang. Does anyone know of any low-end (sub $200) blu-ray players that will send video via HDMI while simultaneously downmixing audio to 2-ch analog audio outputs? It seems that this used to be more common, but is becoming less so in current models. I just found out the LG BD630 can't do it, and am looking for an alternative.


Thanks!


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scissorfighter* /forum/post/20778429
> 
> 
> Hey Gang. Does anyone know of any low-end (sub $200) blu-ray players that will send video via HDMI while simultaneously downmixing audio to 2-ch analog audio outputs? It seems that this used to be more common, but is becoming less so in current models. I just found out the LG BD630 can't do it, and am looking for an alternative.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



The Panny players (110, 210, and 310) do it if you don't output 24p video. Otherwise (if you want to use 24p), you can get around it using digital audio out and a digital-analog audio converter.


----------



## daxhughes

I am struggling to make a decision whether to go with the Oppa 93 or 95. That is not the only decision. Some of these players have this Multi region feature.


I am trying to decide which one fits my needs the most. Price is not the concern even though what idiot would want to pay more if he did not need too!


Here is my need for this player:


1) Netflix- alot of Netflix

2) Blue Rays

3) Some DVDs

4) Might play some music but not much



I will show my ignorance here but as far as Multi Region is concerned, I cannot possibly see where I would need that. Can you even by it now without that or is it a part of the player now.


Based off of my needs, could you offer feedback on the way to go?? I will be using the Onkyo 5508 pre/pro on a JVC RS60U projector with B$W 800 speakers and SVS PB Ultra 13 sub. I want this to sound good and look awesome.


Appreciate the guidance for my particular needs!!!


----------



## Bill Mac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daxhughes* /forum/post/20789512
> 
> 
> I am struggling to make a decision whether to go with the *Oppa* 93 or 95.



In Maine we call it Oppah







.


Bill


----------



## b curry

We shout OPA!, and then squeeze a fresh lemon over the top to put the flames out.


----------



## b curry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daxhughes* /forum/post/20789512
> 
> 
> I am struggling to make a decision whether to go with the Oppa 93 or 95. That is not the only decision. Some of these players have this Multi region feature.
> 
> 
> I am trying to decide which one fits my needs the most. Price is not the concern even though what idiot would want to pay more if he did not need too!
> 
> 
> Here is my need for this player:
> 
> 
> 1) Netflix- alot of Netflix
> 
> 2) Blue Rays
> 
> 3) Some DVDs
> 
> 4) Might play some music but not much
> 
> 
> 
> I will show my ignorance here but as far as Multi Region is concerned, I cannot possibly see where I would need that. Can you even by it now without that or is it a part of the player now.
> 
> 
> Based off of my needs, could you offer feedback on the way to go?? I will be using the Onkyo 5508 pre/pro on a JVC RS60U projector with B$W 800 speakers and SVS PB Ultra 13 sub. I want this to sound good and look awesome.
> 
> 
> Appreciate the guidance for my particular needs!!!



If you plan on using HDMI I would go with the 93.


BTW the Onkyo TX-NR5008 is a receiver not a pre-pro. The PR-SC5580 is the pre-pro by Onkyo.


----------



## daxhughes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b curry* /forum/post/20789627
> 
> 
> If you plan on using HDMI I would go with the 93.
> 
> 
> BTW the Onkyo TX-NR5008 is a receiver not a pre-pro. The PR-SC5580 is the pre-pro by Onkyo.



Lol! of course youa re right. I have ordered the 5580!


Does the Multi Regional thing matter??? When would I use it?? I will definitely use HDMI. Is the 93 better than the 95 with HDMI?


----------



## Bill Mac




daxhughes said:


> Quote:
> Lol! of course youa re right. I have ordered the 5580!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure it wasn't the 5508?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> I will definitely use HDMI. Is the 93 better than the 95 with HDMI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you do not plan on using the analog outputs get the 93. The 93 is the same performance as the 95 when using HDMI.
> 
> 
> Bill
Click to expand...


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daxhughes* /forum/post/20789744
> 
> 
> Lol! of course youa re right. I have ordered the 5580!
> 
> 
> Does the Multi Regional thing matter??? When would I use it?? I will definitely use HDMI. Is the 93 better than the 95 with HDMI?



They have the same HDMI. The BDP-95 is targeted at the audiophile market and has upgraded analog audio. If you are using HDMI for audio then stick with the BDP-93.


Multi-region matters only if you import discs from other countries. Some are region coded, although many aren't. The OPPOs can be made all-region for DVDs with a free firmware hack, but Blu-ray region-free requires a third party hardware modification.


-Bill


----------



## nolanski

Well I have done a cursory look at the threads here looking for info on best picture quality but it seems that the main points of discussion are streaming wants/needs/issues.


I have a Roku so I dont care about steaming at this time.


I'm interested in Panasonic, Sony, Samsung maybe LG. I don't have $500 for the Oppo. My budget is


----------



## pbarach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nolanski* /forum/post/20792799
> 
> 
> Well I have done a cursory look at the threads here looking for info on best picture quality but it seems that the main points of discussion are streaming wants/needs/issues.
> 
> 
> I have a Roku so I dont care about steaming at this time.
> 
> 
> I'm interested in Panasonic, Sony, Samsung maybe LG. I don't have $500 for the Oppo. My budget is


----------



## nolanski

Well whomever moved this to this very lame area.....just take a look....thanks so much for being a crappy MOD. There isn't any info here. Look at the thread no current info and look at the dates.


This is a dead thread.....


----------



## airbook




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nolanski* /forum/post/20793182
> 
> 
> Well whomever moved this to this very lame area.....just take a look....thanks so much for being a crappy MOD. There isn't any info here. Look at the thread no current info and look at the dates.
> 
> 
> This is a dead thread.....



Nice attitude; that should get you a lot of replies.


WinstonsReviews: http://winstonsreviews.com/ 


HomeTheaterHiFi: http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/techn...roduction.html


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nolanski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well whomever moved this to this very lame area.....just take a look....thanks so much for being a crappy MOD. There isn't any info here. Look at the thread no current info and look at the dates.
> 
> 
> This is a dead thread.....



You got a reply and you think the thread is dead, what's lame aroung here is you.


----------



## iamian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/20794064
> 
> 
> You got a reply and you think the thread is dead, what's lame aroung here is you.



I could be wrong but I think he was being sarcastic?


----------



## Jim Parys

I can get a really good deal on the 09 at about half what i can get the oppo for. The benifit of the oppo is its 3d support, but I could just go with my Ps3 for that. Thoughts?


----------



## majax79

I really need help selecting my 1st ever Blu ray player. I've been doing research for over two days.


Here is the criteria I used:

WiFi Built In (I might never use it, but long term I want to have it as an option).
I don't care about 3D or BD Live
It must play DVD-R.

I'm going to be buying a 40" LED/LCD Samsung TV this month so I've been leaning heavily towards the BD-D6700 (even though I don't need the extra HDMI output) over the 6500 simply because of aesthetics. I didn't care for LG products or Sony so I've narrowed down my list to the following 4 models:

Code:


Code:


Samsung
        BD-D5700
        BD-D6500
        BD-D6700 

    Panasonic
        DMP-BDT210


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iamian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I could be wrong but I think he was being sarcastic?



My apologies then, one disadvantage of the ipad is you can't see the emoticons.


----------



## Jazzspot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/20795909
> 
> 
> My apologies then, one disadvantage of the ipad is you can't see the emoticons.



Mmmm... Using my iPad, I can see the emoticons.







. Not to get off topic, I finally selected and bought the Panny BDT210. I'll be connecting it some time this week. I was going back and forth with the Panny and the LG 670.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jazzspot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mmmm... Using my iPad, I can see the emoticons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not to get off topic, I finally selected and bought the Panny BDT210. I'll be connecting it some time this week. I was going back and forth with the Panny and the LG 670.



Weird, yours I see. Sorry for the OT.


----------



## nolanski

Sorry guys yes I was being sarcastic...my sarcastic humor gets me into trouble sometimes.....again my apologies.


----------



## airbook




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nolanski* /forum/post/20796042
> 
> 
> Sorry guys yes I was being sarcastic...my sarcastic humor gets me into trouble sometimes.....again my apologies.



I know that feeling all too well...










Hope you find a good player that fits your needs.


----------



## Stew4msu




----------



## laterally




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *majax79* /forum/post/20795816
> 
> 
> I really need help selecting my 1st ever Blu ray player. I've been doing research for over two days.
> 
> 
> Here is the criteria I used:
> 
> WiFi Built In (I might never use it, but long term I want to have it as an option).
> I don't care about 3D or BD Live
> It must play DVD-R.
> 
> I'm going to be buying a 40" LED/LCD Samsung TV this month so I've been leaning heavily towards the BD-D6700 (even though I don't need the extra HDMI output) over the 6500 simply because of aesthetics. I didn't care for LG products or Sony so I've narrowed down my list to the following 4 models:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Samsung
> BD-D5700
> BD-D6500
> BD-D6700
> 
> Panasonic
> DMP-BDT210



I was in the same situation, and just bought the Panny 210 a week ago based on the comments in this thread. It's my first blu ray player. I've been using it all weekend, and so far it's great.


Blu rays look fantastic as expected. The key thing for me was DVD upscaling. The Panny handles this really well. I compared several DVDs closely with my Marantz DV4001, and the Panny's upscaled PQ was almost identical.


I have a large library of DVD-R's, and the Panny played those fine. Though to be fair, most of my DVD-R's were made on a Panasonic DVD recorder so I wouldn't have expected any compatibility issues.


BTW I am using the Panny with a Samsung LCD as well. No need to match up brands if that was part of your consideration. That doesn't matter at all. IMO the Panny is superior to the Samsung blu rays.


----------



## General Kenobi

Looking for some recommendations on an inexpensive region free player that will also be reliable. This would not be internet connected and would only be used for region B & C blurays as well as multi-region DVD's. Any direction would be appreciated


----------



## junglalien




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *General Kenobi* /forum/post/20802943
> 
> 
> Looking for some recommendations on an inexpensive region free player that will also be reliable. This would not be internet connected and would only be used for region B & C blurays as well as multi-region DVD's. Any direction would be appreciated


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post20754791


----------



## albireo13

Well, the DVD player I had connected to our 5.1 HT system died so, it's time to upgrade to Blu-Ray I suppose!


I'm looking for basic features, (I don't do SACD) ... reliable, non-fussy, with HDMI out (with embedded audio). I see many models at BestBuy and Amazon ... too many models. WiFi would be nice. Budget is 

Any suggestions? ... success stories?


Thx,

Rob


----------



## majax79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laterally* /forum/post/20797153
> 
> 
> I was in the same situation, and just bought the Panny 210 a week ago based on the comments in this thread. It's my first blu ray player. I've been using it all weekend, and so far it's great.
> 
> 
> Blu rays look fantastic as expected. The key thing for me was DVD upscaling. The Panny handles this really well. I compared several DVDs closely with my Marantz DV4001, and the Panny's upscaled PQ was almost identical.
> 
> 
> I have a large library of DVD-R's, and the Panny played those fine. Though to be fair, most of my DVD-R's were made on a Panasonic DVD recorder so I wouldn't have expected any compatibility issues.
> 
> 
> BTW I am using the Panny with a Samsung LCD as well. No need to match up brands if that was part of your consideration. That doesn't matter at all. IMO the Panny is superior to the Samsung blu rays.



Thanks for the advice. I'm still going back and forth between the Panasonic 210 and the Samsung 6500. The feature I like about the 6500 is how there is no blu ray tray. Beyond that, these two players seem the same on paper. I wish I wasn't such an indecisive person.


----------



## Jazzspot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *albireo13* /forum/post/20805146
> 
> 
> Well, the DVD player I had connected to our 5.1 HT system died so, it's time to upgrade to Blu-Ray I suppose!
> 
> 
> I'm looking for basic features, (I don't do SACD) ... reliable, non-fussy, with HDMI out (with embedded audio). I see many models at BestBuy and Amazon ... too many models. WiFi would be nice. Budget is
> 
> Any suggestions? ... success stories?
> 
> 
> Thx,
> 
> Rob



I just hooked up a Panasonic BDT210. Less than $200. Works very good. Downloaded and installed the latest firmware update. The wireless connecitivty is working very good too. BD movies looks very good. Was simple to setup. Very satisfied so far.


----------



## palpitatn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *albireo13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, the DVD player I had connected to our 5.1 HT system died so, it's time to upgrade to Blu-Ray I suppose!
> 
> 
> I'm looking for basic features, (I don't do SACD) ... reliable, non-fussy, with HDMI out (with embedded audio). I see many models at BestBuy and Amazon ... too many models. WiFi would be nice. Budget is
> 
> Any suggestions? ... success stories?
> 
> 
> Thx,
> 
> Rob



What kind of tv and home theater system do you have? That will help direct the recommendations.


----------



## onjian

Hi all

I apologize if this info is on here somewhere... I did a search but couldn't find anything.


I need a 3d Blu Ray player that has the audio decoding internally and provides the 7.1 discrete audio outs. So far the only unit I have found that is less then $700 (or so) is the new Yamaha BL-1010.. which does not seem to be in stock anywhere yet. I have looked at all the major brands I could think of and saw either nothing in their offerings, or nothing that was around $300-400.


So anyone have a lead on something I could actually order now? Or am I just stuck with waiting 1-2 more months for the Yamaha to be available?


Chris


----------



## rdgrimes

 Oppo BDP-93


----------



## onjian

Thanks! That is perfect. Gunna order one tonight.


----------



## namz

Hi All ,


I am after a BD player that has all features of PS3 (apart from gaming) so that means it support various BD\\DVD formats , has WIFI , HDMI & USB ports, DLNA, supports 3D and may be more







. Something under 200$-225$ would not be bad.



Cheers!!


----------



## nolanski

Trying to decide between the Panasonic 210 and the Sony S580.


No needs for 3D or streaming.


My primary concern is picture quality and 1080p upconversion for DVDs.

Fast loading would make wifey a bit happier too.


Any thoughts?


----------



## mdavej

Personally I've found upconversion on sony to be softer than on panasonic. Panny also has more user-configurable settings to control upconversion quality. In power-hog mode, panny loads very fast.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nolanski* /forum/post/20813838
> 
> 
> Trying to decide between the Panasonic 210 and the Sony S580.
> 
> 
> No needs for 3D or streaming.
> 
> 
> My primary concern is picture quality and 1080p upconversion for DVDs.
> 
> Fast loading would make wifey a bit happier too.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?



If you don't need streaming, you might want to conside the Panny 110 to save money (same exact PQ). But wired (210 is WiFi) for firmware upgrades.


----------



## AR_user

Hi, in process of buying a bluray-player. I want a single player for CD, DVD, Bluray and "data-files". My eyes is on the OPPO BDP 95.


I have a Pioneer PDP LX5090, Denon PMA2000r, a Technics SH-8065 (yes I use an equalizer and I like it







). Today I use a Meridian 507 for CD and a Pioneer for DVD. Reading the reviews, they seem to be quite similar. Open, natural, a bit analythical. I use AR9LSI for speakers (yes the almost 30 year old speakers but I like them).


My question is if anyone out there has compared the Meridian 507 with the OPPO BDP 95?


If I go for the OPPO, it must replace the Meridian since the idea is to remove one machine for my sterero setup since I lack one analgue input on my amp and must go via the Pioneer DVD when I want to use the stereo watching TV.


PS. I know that the best way is to bring it home and compare but in order to avoid hazzle (i.e. buy the machine and later returning it) before doing that, any insight is welcome. DS


----------



## majax79

For 1 GB internal storage is it worth the upgrade from the Samsung D6500 to the D6700? I would not use the two HDMI outputs.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *majax79* /forum/post/20818244
> 
> 
> For 1 GB internal storage is it worth the upgrade from the Samsung D6500 to the D6700? I would not use the two HDMI outputs.



What exactly are you going to use the internal storage for?


----------



## EX500

In my research on a new BD player, what stands out to me isn't which features a particular model does or doesn't have; those facts are pretty clear cut for the most part and easy to discern.


Nor does performance really differ; for most eyes, there isn't really much difference in BD PQ, though some are reputed to have better upconversion results.


Those factors aside, the primary difference is in execution--software compatibility, streaming performance, and overall bugginess.


By that measure, there is still work to be done, even though the manufacturers are now on the nth generation of BD players.


In a wholly unscientific observation of the candidates I'm considering, the term "firmware" appears in 26.8% of the responses in the LG 6xx owners thread, 12.7% in the Panasonic x10 thread, and 10.1% in the Sony 580 thread.


That's not the say that the Sony is the most glitch-free, but I still find it a fun little experiment without slogging through every page of the mega-threads.


However, after reading about 30 pages of this thread pertaining to the 2011 models (which starts around 371 onward), it seems that the Panasonic x10 has the most recommendations (or the most vocal supporters), so that's likely going to be my choice.


And on a side note, I would recommend that those who desire the widest media file compatibility, whether through local storage, or a network, just go ahead and get a separate media player, and let your BD player handle the discs and streaming from the commercial services. Those little boxes are cheap, and will play almost everything thrown at them. Save yourself the aggravation of trying to find the same level of compatibility or versatility with a device from a mainstream CE company. It's not in their primary interest to provide it (particularly for a company that also produces content, like Sony), and even if they wanted to, their license agreements and lawyers would probably discourage it.


----------



## carter840

So I have been using my friends PS3 for Blue Rays the past year, but am ready to give it backto him and am now in need of a good player for BR, DVD, and CDs. I have a dennon 2310CI and have heard that it has some issue with certain players so I thought I would ask before I purchased anything. The main features I am looking for are:


Compatibility with my reciever

Decent Load times on Blue Ray

Ability to be controlled by Harmony remote (seems like a given)

Nice Looking

Price $100-250

It would be nice if it could handle multi region DVDs (but not required)


In all honest I have no clue about wether each player has a difference in quality (sound or picture), but am certainly looking for a good and reliable player.


Thanks


----------



## SpliF

Hey guys I read through this thread over the past couple days...well that last couple dozen pages or so.


I needed a decent 3D player. Wifi was not needed. Netflix is a plus as I've only streamed it through 360, and I've heard some of the stand alone devices stream it better.


I decided on the *Panasonic 110*.


Just watched Rio 3D and for my first home 3D movie. I was extremely pleased. My only other BD player was a Samsung bdp1590(i think). The first couple ones to drop to the $150 price point a couple Christmas' ago. The Panasonic loaded MUCH faster than my old Samsung.


Haven't updated firmware, or played around with any settings. Just popped the disc in and checked out the 3D movie. So far so good. I'm happy with it.















so far


----------



## majax79

I think I've been going about it all wrong. The more I think about it, the less likely it is I will ever use 3D or WiFi. The Blu Ray player is like 7 feet from the Ethernet connection and if I want to watch something I'd just buy a vid using Comcast on demand or plug in the Blu Ray player to the router.


I should be focused on load times for Blu Ray & DVDs and ability to play DVDs. I would immediately go with the Panasonic but the OCD in me hates having mixed manufacturers. I'd prefer it to be Samsung still.


So, back to the drawing board, UGH!


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *majax79* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think I've been going about it all wrong. The more I think about it, the less likely it is I will ever use 3D or WiFi. The Blu Ray player is like 7 feet from the Ethernet connection and if I want to watch something I'd just buy a vid using Comcast on demand or plug in the Blu Ray player to the router.
> 
> 
> I should be focused on load times for Blu Ray & DVDs and ability to play DVDs. I would immediately go with the Panasonic but the OCD in me hates having mixed manufacturers. I'd prefer it to be Samsung still.
> 
> 
> So, back to the drawing board, UGH!



Panasonic still has the DMP-BD75 for 2011 which doesn't support 3D if your OCD is that bad.


----------



## carter840

Alright well now I am very confused. So as usual once I begin my quest for an item I end up wanting the best there is. IN this case it seems that he OPPO 93 is it for me, but it is too expensive to justify for my needs.


So I understand that players such as the OPPO are better at upscaling DVD content, but can anyone give me an idea of how this content will look if I just let me AVR (Denon 2310Ci) handle it. I supposed my questions is that since I have what I consider to be a pretty good receiver, how should I alter my decision process on a good BD player?


I am looking at the Panasonic 110, but would be happy to spend more if it meant improved quality. I don't care about any online content except for easy firmware updates.


Thanks


----------



## iamian

Quote:

Originally Posted by *carter840* 
I am looking at the Panasonic 110, but would be happy to spend more if it meant improved quality. I don't care about any online content except for easy firmware updates.


Thanks
I have a BDT-110 and it upscales nicely. I doubt most people would even notice the difference.


----------



## laterally




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/20823145
> 
> 
> Panasonic still has the DMP-BD75 for 2011 which doesn't support 3D if your OCD is that bad.



I think he means he feels compelled to buy a Samsung blu-ray player because he has a Samsung TV.


I've already given my 2 cents, but let me just add that I'm currently on my third Samsung TV / Panasonic disc player combo (two DVD recorders and one blu-ray), and each time the marriage has worked perfectly. I wouldn't hesitate to go with either the 110 or 210.


----------



## majax79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laterally* /forum/post/20826946
> 
> 
> I think he means he feels compelled to buy a Samsung blu-ray player because he has a Samsung TV.
> 
> 
> I've already given my 2 cents, but let me just add that I'm currently on my third Samsung TV / Panasonic disc player combo (two DVD recorders and one blu-ray), and each time the marriage has worked perfectly. I wouldn't hesitate to go with either the 110 or 210.



I just don't care for Panasonic's interface compared to Samsung. I was able to try out Samsung 5300 and I like it. I'm gonna get a Samsung and if it sucks then I'll return it to Amazon and get the 210. Hopefully I won't though. Still looking at the D6500 vs. D6700. I can't find the load times for DVDs anywhere.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *majax79* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't care for Panasonic's interface compared to Samsung. I was able to try out Samsung 5300 and I like it. I'm gonna get a Samsung and if it sucks then I'll return it to Amazon and get the 210. Hopefully I won't though. Still looking at the D6500 vs. D6700. I can't find the load times for DVDs anywhere.



DVD load times usually aren't an issue with any player that's probably why no one reports them. It's loading the java program on the BD disc that causes the long load times.


----------



## Jim McC

I was thinking of upgrading my BD65 for the Pan. BDT110, but I don't need the problems. Are there any other players with just as good image quality and DVD upscaling, and the Netflix features, at about the same price? Thanks.


----------



## Hyrax

This may seem like a move in the wrong direction, but I'm getting to the point where I think separating Disk playing from Streaming might be the easiest solution. I've got a decent BRD player and my Tivo does OK (but not great) Netflix. However, I thinking of adding a device like the Roku or AppleTV that has been designed fro the sole purpose of streaming might provide a better experience.


----------



## Trojita

I'm looking for a Blu-ray player for my parents. I have a PS3 that does very good with Blu-ray and especially upconverting videos. I want to get my parents a standalone Blu-ray player though that would be comparable to the PS3. I have a Google TV I got with a TV I ordered, but the controller for the machine seems like it would be way too complex for them.


I was looking at the Sony BDP-S580.


----------



## Hyrax

Trojita-

Be very afraid! I bought my parents a DVD player (and a TV) and every time something goes wrong I get a call from them. Worse yet, I get a call every time a DVD doesn't play or has "clever" menus that they cannot figure out.


I'm sort of halfway kidding and halfway serious.


----------



## hoopsbwc34

What are the reasons I wouldn't use a PS3 as my primary Blu-ray player? Seems like a no brainer so I'm wondering what I might be missing.


----------



## mdavej

If you already have a PS3, it is a no brainer. If you're shopping for a player, it isn't so simple. Stand-alone players are much cheaper, smaller, less power hungry, quieter, cheaply and easily work with IR remotes as opposed to game controllers, faster loading and simpler and more convenient to use. I have a PS3 and a stand-alone player, and I never use my PS3 to play blu-rays. It's just too much hassle.


----------



## ru4real




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoopsbwc34* /forum/post/20836197
> 
> 
> What are the reasons I wouldn't use a PS3 as my primary Blu-ray player? Seems like a no brainer so I'm wondering what I might be missing.



I use a Harmony One remote with my PS3 through the Logitech Harmony Adapter for PS3 .


----------



## csun213

Hi guys, I purchased a Pioneer SD player based on reviews on this forum and have just beginning to use the USB slot to play videos. I would like to use an external HD drive so I can play videos easier instead of my current way which is to copy a video file onto a USB flash, then play the video, delete it, then copy another video file in order to play a 2nd video. I found out that my current DVD player will only accept 32FAT which limits a video file to less than 4GB.


My question is that are there other DVD player that will accept NTFS? This way I can copy a lot of video files onto my 80GB hard disc drive and then use the USB to play them. My 80GB HD can only be formated in NTFS.


2nd question, is Blue Ray picture quality a lot better when playing a SD disc vs a SD upconverted DVD Player? I normally just play SD video that I have recorded off the air using a DVD recorder, burn onto a Disc to be played later.


I am not interested in the high end Blue Ray DVD player since I don't own any Blue Ray disc so would like to get a basic Blue Ray player if possible. Thanks for any help.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ru4real* /forum/post/20842207
> 
> 
> I use a Harmony One remote with my PS3 through the Logitech Harmony Adapter for PS3 .



That's great, but that IR adapter alone is nearly half the cost of your average stand-alone player. If you buy used, you can get an entire player for that price.


----------



## ru4real




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20842285
> 
> 
> That's great, but that IR adapter alone is nearly half the cost of your average stand-alone player. If you buy used, you can get an entire player for that price.



Of course, but not everyone has the same selection criteria, and this thread proves it!









I like the adapter because it saves space and reduces clutter in my TV stand.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csun213* /forum/post/20842265
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I purchased a Pioneer SD player based on reviews on this forum and have just beginning to use the USB slot to play videos. I would like to use an external HD drive so I can play videos easier instead of my current way which is to copy a video file onto a USB flash, then play the video, delete it, then copy another video file in order to play a 2nd video. I found out that my current DVD player will only accept 32FAT which limits a video file to less than 4GB.
> 
> 
> My question is that are there other DVD player that will accept NTFS? This way I can copy a lot of video files onto my 80GB hard disc drive and then use the USB to play them. My 80GB HD can only be formated in NTFS.



We're talking about Blu-ray players, right? There is a separate forum for DVD players, but I don't recall any that support NTFS.


For BR, I believe at least one of the LG players did. The current OPPOs do.



> Quote:
> 2nd question, is Blue Ray picture quality a lot better when playing a SD disc vs a SD upconverted DVD Player? I normally just play SD video that I have recorded off the air using a DVD recorder, burn onto a Disc to be played later.



No, when playing DVD a BR player is just like a DVD player. Quality varies for both types of machine for DVD.



> Quote:
> I am not interested in the high end Blue Ray DVD player since I don't own any Blue Ray disc so would like to get a basic Blue Ray player if possible. Thanks for any help.



You'll need to specify a price range. The OPPO is $499.


You might also look at Media Server products. There is a forum here. They are more likely to support the video copy formats and disc types you need.


-Bill


----------



## jonnythan

A friend of mine is looking at the Panasonic BD75. Anything else around $125 to consider?


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonnythan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A friend of mine is looking at the Panasonic BD75. Anything else around $125 to consider?



Get the BDT 110 for the same price plus you get the Avatar 3D disc which you turn around and sell on e-bay.


----------



## csun213




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/20842522
> 
> 
> We're talking about Blu-ray players, right? There is a separate forum for DVD players, but I don't recall any that support NTFS.
> 
> 
> For BR, I believe at least one of the LG players did. The current OPPOs do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, when playing DVD a BR player is just like a DVD player. Quality varies for both types of machine for DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll need to specify a price range. The OPPO is $499.
> 
> 
> You might also look at Media Server products. There is a forum here. They are more likely to support the video copy formats and disc types you need.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thanks Bill for your quick and informative response. I will look into the Media servier products.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonnythan* /forum/post/20842943
> 
> 
> A friend of mine is looking at the Panasonic BD75. Anything else around $125 to consider?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/20843072
> 
> 
> Get the BDT 110 for the same price plus you get the Avatar 3D disc which you turn around and sell on e-bay.



That's pretty high for a 75. In addition to what moxie said, the 110 also has many more streaming services, DLNA, network shares access, 3D and a much better netflix interface, all for less money.


----------



## drdec

I was thinking about investing in a Blu-Ray player to replace my (not-as-functional-as-it-could-be) HTPC. One feature I would like is the ability to play media over Wi-Fi from a computer in the house. That is, leverage all the music and movies that I have (legal) digital copies of on a computer in my network.


Is that something Blu-Ray players offer or is this a pie-in-the-sky hope?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drdec* /forum/post/20843311
> 
> 
> I was thinking about investing in a Blu-Ray player to replace my (not-as-functional-as-it-could-be) HTPC. One feature I would like is the ability to play media over Wi-Fi from a computer in the house. That is, leverage all the music and movies that I have (legal) digital copies of on a computer in my network.
> 
> 
> Is that something Blu-Ray players offer or is this a pie-in-the-sky hope?



It's done, although container and codec support varies. What formats will you be using?


DLNA is the official client/server facility.


-Bill


----------



## drdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/20843426
> 
> 
> It's done, although container and codec support varies. What formats will you be using?
> 
> 
> DLNA is the official client/server facility.
> 
> 
> -Bill



I have a mix of mp3/flac and DVD isos right now. But I could convert them if necessary. I will look into DLNA, thanks.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drdec* /forum/post/20843521
> 
> 
> I have a mix of mp3/flac and DVD isos right now. But I could convert them if necessary. I will look into DLNA, thanks.



Mp3 and flac can be done. I haven't heard of ISO being offered over DLNA. Some servers treat the file as a container, open it and offer the contents in some form, but that's not quite the same.


People who want DVD video over DLNA most often convert it to an MKV container. You can either transcode to mpeg4 (which saves space but takes time) or leave the video as mpeg2, which takes up the same space as the original but can be created quickly because it is mostly just copying.


Subtitles are a problem. There is a format called "vobsub" that works well for DVD sources but the tools are a bit iffy.


-Bill


----------



## nathan_h

I love my OPPO for serious viewing on a projection screen.


But I need a simple Blu-ray player in the 100-150 dollar range for Netflix, amazon streaming and mkv playback from a dlna server for casual viewing on a 42 inch set. Ideally it would be able to play either DVD structures (or iso) from a shared network share... Or a least vob files.


Lots of players from Panasonic and LG etc appear to have these capabilities, minus DVDs on a shared drive or server. I can't really tell which are going to provide the best mkv via dlna compatibility. And the network playback of DVDs appears to be a pipe dream.


What should I buy?


----------



## iamian

Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## madhuski

Hey guys --


I recently bought a Panasonic 210 -- I like it, but quickly realized I won't be using a lot (see:any) of the streaming features.


I understand that PQ while watching Blu Ray's will be negligible, but since I have a a large DVD collection, DVD upconversion is probably the most important thing to me.


Are theere any Blu Ray players $300ish or less I should consider for just Blu Ray and (especially) DVD picture quality? (and again I don't care aboutload times or any streaming features?


thanks all!


----------



## mdavej

Quote:

Originally Posted by *madhuski* 
Hey guys --


I recently bought a Panasonic 210 -- I like it, but quickly realized I won't be using a lot (see:any) of the streaming features.


I understand that PQ while watching Blu Ray's will be negligible, but since I have a a large DVD collection, DVD upconversion is probably the most important thing to me.


Are theere any Blu Ray players $300ish or less I should consider for just Blu Ray and (especially) DVD picture quality? (and again I don't care aboutload times or any streaming features?


thanks all!
Check out the panny thread. Many oppo owners there have posted they see no difference in the panny's upconversion. If I were you, I'd just keep the 210. There's only so much you can do with a 480i image anyway, and panny does a fine job. Oppo has streaming too, so you can't really avoid that in most high end players these days. Just because those features exist doesn't mean you have to use them. Panny also has skype, 3D, Vudu, Amazon, MLB, CinemaNow, none of which I'll ever use. I still like the player a lot.


If you are disappointed in panny's upconversion, have you turned off super resolution yet? That makes a big difference.


----------



## moxie1617

Quote:

Originally Posted by *madhuski*
Hey guys --


I recently bought a Panasonic 210 -- I like it, but quickly realized I won't be using a lot (see:any) of the streaming features.


I understand that PQ while watching Blu Ray's will be negligible, but since I have a a large DVD collection, DVD upconversion is probably the most important thing to me.


Are theere any Blu Ray players $300ish or less I should consider for just Blu Ray and (especially) DVD picture quality? (and again I don't care aboutload times or any streaming features?


thanks all!
Unless your DVD collection has a large number of Anime and animation you won't see a difference between an Oppo and a Panasonic. The Panasonic gets tripped up with the strange and changing cadences found in animation. One owner reported that Charlie Brown had a zig zag head. I don't think you'll find another player in your price range that can handle these cadences without producing jaggies. The 210 is a great player for upconnverting DVD's.


----------



## ralphs007

Hi

I just bought a Sony KDL-55EX500 and I'd like to get a blu-ray player. I really just need something to play old dvd's and blu-ray's. I don't need internet access. I have a Yamaha HTR-5730 AV receiver that is about seven years old. I might be up grading this receiver in the future since it is a dinosaur and has no hdmi ports .










If I left something out it's because I have no clue when it comes to home entertainment systems! With the exception of my receiver not having hdmi inputs I think its fine.


I got a good laugh when I did a search for my receiver and one reviewer said it was a piece of junk. I wouldn't know if it was or not.










I was thinking of getting a PS3 but I only play games in the winter time.

Thanks

Ralph


----------



## mdavej

Just about any player will work fine for you. Just make sure it has optical or digital coax out for your receiver so you'll get at least DVD quality 5.1 surround. Don't let internet or 3D limit your choices. Most players have that these days, but that doesn't mean you have to use it. I'm a fan of the panasonic 110, but any low end sony, lg, samsung, toshiba, etc. will work just as well. Just pick a budget and a brand you like. A sony should integrate nicely with bravia link, if you don't have a universal remote already.


----------



## ralphs007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20846762
> 
> 
> Just about any player will work fine for you. Just make sure it has optical or digital coax out for your receiver so you'll get at least DVD quality 5.1 surround. Don't let internet or 3D limit your choices. Most players have that these days, but that doesn't mean you have to use it. I'm a fan of the panasonic 110, but any low end sony, lg, samsung, toshiba, etc. will work just as well. Just pick a budget and a brand you like. A sony should integrate nicely with bravia link, if you don't have a universal remote already.



Hi mdavej

Just what I was looking for ! I'll make sure my player has a optical or digital coax.

Thank you for your time.

Ralph


----------



## mdavej

^^^


... and make sure your receiver has optical or coax inputs too! Bottom line is the outputs on the player need to match the inputs on your receiver.


If you need any cables (HDMI, Toslink (optical), etc.), check out monoprice.com. They're good quality and very inexpensive. My last optical cable from there was around $2 and my last HDMI cable was under $4.


----------



## spydermonkey311

I am looking for a Bluray player that has wireless built-in, Netflix and Hulu Plus access, and can play MKV, XVID, and MP4 files via USB.


Any suggestions?


----------



## NathanD

I have an Epson 9500UB on a 120" Stewart Screen.


I need a blu ray player. (my current FAT Ps3 doesnt do 7.1, and is end of life)


I goto the local shop. Guy tells me he's got top of the line Denon BRP usually priced at 2200$ CDN off loaded to him by his denon rep, because they're not 3d (which i dont need) for 1000.00


What do I do here? I need a player that is suited for projectors. Can I justify 1000 for a unit? Can someone tell me whats better, cheaper? or is this the deal of the century?


Nathan


----------



## csun213




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spydermonkey311* /forum/post/20847001
> 
> 
> I am looking for a Bluray player that has wireless built-in, Netflix and Hulu Plus access, and can play MKV, XVID, and MP4 files via USB.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



I just purchased an LG 630 since I don't need internet connection (don't want Netflex) and I am playing MP4 and Avi files from my HD which is NTFS.


----------



## csun213

I am not using the internet on my blue ray and just want to know which Blue Ray has the best DVD upconvert for SD DVD? Is the LG better or is Pana better? I am looking at LG630 vs Pan 210 since they are both about the same price. I just purchased the LG630 from Best buy and it plays AVI and MP4 videos that is stored in my 500GB HD just fine so I am satisfied with it so far however just wondering if the Pana 210 might be better? Any opionion would be appreciated.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NathanD* /forum/post/20847987
> 
> 
> I have an Epson 9500UB on a 120" Stewart Screen.
> 
> 
> I need a blu ray player. (my current FAT Ps3 doesnt do 7.1, and is end of life)
> 
> 
> I goto the local shop. Guy tells me he's got top of the line Denon BRP usually priced at 2200$ CDN off loaded to him by his denon rep, because they're not 3d (which i dont need) for 1000.00
> 
> 
> What do I do here? I need a player that is suited for projectors. Can I justify 1000 for a unit? Can someone tell me whats better, cheaper? or is this the deal of the century?
> 
> 
> Nathan



We need to hear more about your requirements. BR video is recorded at 1920x1080 and all players produce that. Do you have special needs for audio?


What would better suited for projectors mean? The OPPOs have vertical stretch for anamorphic lenses and subtitle shifting, but if you don't need those features then many players might suit you.


-Bill


----------



## NathanD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/20848808
> 
> 
> We need to hear more about your requirements. BR video is recorded at 1920x1080 and all players produce that. Do you have special needs for audio?
> 
> 
> What would better suited for projectors mean? The OPPOs have vertical stretch for anamorphic lenses and subtitle shifting, but if you don't need those features then many players might suit you.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Hi Bill.


I just bought the Anthem MRX-300 and have a 7.1 setup. I have the Anthem setup to pass through the HDMI signal. I dont believe I need those features from what I understand.


I did read on the home theatre hi fi site how many players dont pass a true and clean signal. The SOny BDPS580 scored extremely well and is under 200.00


Most important is image and sound, not features and functions or 3D.


Any thoughts?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NathanD* /forum/post/20848933
> 
> 
> Hi Bill.
> 
> 
> I just bought the Anthem MRX-300 and have a 7.1 setup. I have the Anthem setup to pass through the HDMI signal. I dont believe I need those features from what I understand.
> 
> 
> I did read on the home theatre hi fi site how many players dont pass a true and clean signal. The SOny BDPS580 scored extremely well and is under 200.00
> 
> 
> Most important is image and sound, not features and functions or 3D.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?



7.1 setup: you mean via HDMI or are you using analog cabling? For HDMI all players will be about the same: it's a digital transport. For analog, audiophile considerations emerge which are difficult to summarize.


For BR video I used to say that all players were very much alike, which is true in theory because BR requires relatively little processing to display and everyone should do it correctly. In practice: we're just starting to see actual test results and it's not so simple. See the links in All 1080p is not created equal - a Blu-ray Player Benchmark 


-Bill


----------



## madhuski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20844937
> 
> 
> Check out the panny thread. Many oppo owners there have posted they see no difference in the panny's upconversion. If I were you, I'd just keep the 210. There's only so much you can do with a 480i image anyway, and panny does a fine job. Oppo has streaming too, so you can't really avoid that in most high end players these days. Just because those features exist doesn't mean you have to use them. Panny also has skype, 3D, Vudu, Amazon, MLB, CinemaNow, none of which I'll ever use. I still like the player a lot.
> 
> 
> If you are disappointed in panny's upconversion, have you turned off super resolution yet? That makes a big difference.



Thanks got the reply. I'm not necessarily looking to avoid streaming features like the plague, nor am I particularly displeased with the Panny's DVD quality -- I was just more curious/fretful that I may have been paying got a lot of features I would never use(streaming) at the expense of DVD quality, though it sound like, from what you and moxie tell me, that the panasonic is sort of the best of both worlds.


I do have one last question: so I have thr opportunity to get a OPPO 83 from a co-worker for $275. Great functional and cosmetic condition; would I discern any benefit over my panny 210, or would I just be spending an extra $100 needlessly?


Thanks!


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madhuski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks got the reply. I'm not necessarily looking to avoid streaming features like the plague, nor am I particularly displeased with the Panny's DVD quality -- I was just more curious/fretful that I may have been paying got a lot of features I would never use(streaming) at the expense of DVD quality, though it sound like, from what you and moxie tell me, that the panasonic is sort of the best of both worlds.
> 
> 
> I do have one last question: so I have thr opportunity to get a OPPO 83 from a co-worker for $275. Great functional and cosmetic condition; would I discern any benefit over my panny 210, or would I just be spending an extra $100 needlessly?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You won't get any jaggies with the oppo 83. The ABT processor implemented in the oppo 983 DVD and 83 BD players is probably the best DVD upscaler ever. Even better than the current Oppo 93.


----------



## mbahr

Hi guys.


I haven't slogged through all of the forum posts looking for this yet. Was hoping someone could give me a shove in the right direction.


I'm thinking of buying a bluray player to replace me current DVD player. I wish to tie it into my automation system with two-way communiction and am looking for something that does that via a RS232 or USB port. Ethernet would be fine too. The point is the two-way communication so I can read values off of the machine and give transport commands.


Can anyone recommend an affordable player I should consider?


Many thanks...


-Mike


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbahr* /forum/post/20852661
> 
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> 
> I haven't slogged through all of the forum posts looking for this yet. Was hoping someone could give me a shove in the right direction.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of buying a bluray player to replace me current DVD player. I wish to tie it into my automation system with two-way communiction and am looking for something that does that via a RS232 or USB port. Ethernet would be fine too. The point is the two-way communication so I can read values off of the machine and give transport commands.
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend an affordable player I should consider?
> 
> 
> Many thanks...
> 
> 
> -Mike



You'll have to define affordable. The OPPO BDP-93 has RS232 and is $499.


-Bill


----------



## niccolo

I just received a Panasonic BDT-210 based on the exceptionally strong reviews here and elsewhere. I'm a bit perturbed by the whirring sound it makes, easily audible from 30 feet away, i.e. the next room, when the room is quiet. Any kind of significant sound will mask it, but during quiet movie passages it'll definitely be audible. Some googling suggests this is unlikely to be a defect, a decent number of people complain about it, although perhaps there's some variation between units? All those folks who love their 210s--does yours make the whirring sound?


So now I'm wondering whether to exchange it for something else, and if so, what. I need a Blu-ray player, only 2D, don't care about 3D. For now, don't need wifi or hardline networking features (so if I can find something that fills my other needs at a good price I don't mind missing out on them), of course given a choice I don't mind having them for future use.


It'll be connected to a high-end new Sharp Aquos 60-inch LCD, I'm fairly picky about image quality. I'm also wondering whether to use it as an occasional CD playback device, the drawer on my dedicated NAD C540 player is broken and I'm not sure it's worth investing in fixing it as opposed to putting the cash toward something new.


I know all this screams Oppo, but I'm a bit hesitant to lay out $500 right now. Any recommendations for quiet players that output solid 2D blu-ray video and audio and are priced around $150, like the 210? Or do you think my 210 is defective and I should just exchange it for another one?


----------



## Tom_Bombadil

Trying to find what options still exist for a BR player having the two following features:


Netflix Streaming

7.1 analog audio


I don't need 3D or Wi-Fi. I don't care about load times.


My receiver doesn't support HDMI and I have a full 7.1 audio system. Receiver has 7.1 audio inputs. It has multiple coax and optical digital inputs, but only decodes 5.1 formats. It's about 5 years old. So going with a digital audio connection would restrict me to Dolby 5.1 and DTS 5.1 formats.


I don't need DVD-A or SACD decoding, as I already have players to handle those formats.


If I need to go find earlier models, that would be acceptable, as long as their Netflix streaming is reliable.


Thanks.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo* /forum/post/20853441
> 
> 
> I just received a Panasonic BDT-210 based on the exceptionally strong reviews here and elsewhere. I'm a bit perturbed by the whirring sound it makes, easily audible from 30 feet away, i.e. the next room, when the room is quiet. Any kind of significant sound will mask it, but during quiet movie passages it'll definitely be audible. Some googling suggests this is unlikely to be a defect, a decent number of people complain about it, although perhaps there's some variation between units? All those folks who love their 210s--does yours make the whirring sound?
> 
> 
> So now I'm wondering whether to exchange it for something else, and if so, what. I need a Blu-ray player, only 2D, don't care about 3D. For now, don't need wifi or hardline networking features (so if I can find something that fills my other needs at a good price I don't mind missing out on them), of course given a choice I don't mind having them for future use.
> 
> 
> It'll be connected to a high-end new Sharp Aquos 60-inch LCD, I'm fairly picky about image quality. I'm also wondering whether to use it as an occasional CD playback device, the drawer on my dedicated NAD C540 player is broken and I'm not sure it's worth investing in fixing it as opposed to putting the cash toward something new.
> 
> 
> I know all this screams Oppo, but I'm a bit hesitant to lay out $500 right now. Any recommendations for quiet players that output solid 2D blu-ray video and audio and are priced around $150, like the 210? Or do you think my 210 is defective and I should just exchange it for another one?



Give it a try for 2 movies and see if it really bothers you. It will be difficult to find a better value player. I sometimes hear a whirring sound from my 110 if I stand right near it, but when I sit down to watch a movie I don't hear it. You could try exchanging it for another 210 if it's from a nearby store.


----------



## glenncontreras

Hello to all,


I'm trying to decide on a blu-ray player that also does Movie streaming ie, netflick, vudu ect.


i currently just bought TX-NR809 A/V reciever i was wondering what would go well i've been researching


Onkyo BD-SP809 (Figure keep things in the family of products)

OPPO BDP-93 or 95


Can any one recommend or recommend any othres that i have not looked at


as for streaming i'm hopping at least these will give me 1080p with the codec of sound TrueHD and DTS-Master audio for both blu-ray and movie streaming


so any hints or picks


don't really want to buy a streaming box........unless i'm wrong


----------



## mdavej

Quote:

Originally Posted by *glenncontreras* 
Hello to all,


I'm trying to decide on a blu-ray player that also does Movie streaming ie, netflick, vudu ect.


i currently just bought TX-NR809 A/V reciever i was wondering what would go well i've been researching


Onkyo BD-SP809 (Figure keep things in the family of products)

OPPO BDP-93 or 95


Can any one recommend or recommend any othres that i have not looked at


as for streaming i'm hopping at least these will give me 1080p with the codec of sound TrueHD and DTS-Master audio for both blu-ray and movie streaming


so any hints or picks


don't really want to buy a streaming box........unless i'm wrong
You won't be using any of Oppo's unique features, so that would be a waste of money. Only the PS3 and Roku 2 streams netflix at 1080p. Nobody streams lossless HD audio.


----------



## nathan_h




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nathan_h* /forum/post/20844095
> 
> 
> I love my OPPO for serious viewing on a projection screen.
> 
> 
> But I need a simple Blu-ray player in the 100-150 dollar range for Netflix, amazon streaming and mkv playback from a dlna server for casual viewing on a 42 inch set. Ideally it would be able to play either DVD structures (or iso) from a shared network share... Or a least vob files.
> 
> 
> Lots of players from Panasonic and LG etc appear to have these capabilities, minus DVDs on a shared drive or server. I can't really tell which are going to provide the best mkv via dlna compatibility. And the network playback of DVDs appears to be a pipe dream.
> 
> 
> What should I buy?



I'm guessing the need to play DVD file folder structure off a server is the complicated part of this question...


----------



## jonnythan

Convert those DVDs to MKVs.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glenncontreras* /forum/post/20856963
> 
> 
> Hello to all,
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide on a blu-ray player that also does Movie streaming ie, netflick, vudu ect.
> 
> 
> i currently just bought TX-NR809 A/V reciever i was wondering what would go well i've been researching
> 
> 
> Onkyo BD-SP809 (Figure keep things in the family of products)
> 
> OPPO BDP-93 or 95
> 
> 
> Can any one recommend or recommend any othres that i have not looked at
> 
> 
> as for streaming i'm hopping at least these will give me 1080p with the codec of sound TrueHD and DTS-Master audio for both blu-ray and movie streaming
> 
> 
> so any hints or picks
> 
> 
> don't really want to buy a streaming box........unless i'm wrong




Well on the OPPO front, unless you really want to use the analog inputs, the 93 should do the job well and let you use up one of the seven(!) HDMI inputs. Save $500 too.


As mentioned, no one does the lossless formats yet on streaming, and the current Netflix implementation on the OPPOs doesn't support 1080p yet. I figure, given OPPOs record, that when the contract with Netflix et al is worked out that this will come down the line, but that is not a guarantee.


As to the OPPO features, playing SACD and DVDA are not the only features available, they are too many to list and to me the OPPOs are not only head and shoulders above other BD players, they are a bargain given what they do and the support they give. I would (and will) get another in a flash.


----------



## WhereToStart

I'm sorry if this is covered somewhere else, I've tried searching and haven't found a clear answer. What benefit would I gain by going with an Oppo 93 vs a PS3? I'm specifically concerned with PQ and audio.


I've been waiting for the Hometheaterhifi's benchmark test of the slim PS3 but have gotten impatient and figured I would ask here.


----------



## tubers

Guys, need help in choosing a BDP for my step dad.


around 170 USD budget.


Only had BD experience on a PS3.. loads pretty long


I've seen a Sony BDP S570 thread but no S580? Is the S580 not worth it?


What should I be really looking for in a BDP?


Any tips and recommendations would be very much appreciated


----------



## WhereToStart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tubers* /forum/post/20863770
> 
> 
> Guys, need help in choosing a BDP for my step dad.
> 
> 
> around 170 USD budget.
> 
> 
> Only had BD experience on a PS3.. loads pretty long
> 
> 
> I've seen a Sony BDP S570 thread but no S580? Is the S580 not worth it?
> 
> 
> What should I be really looking for in a BDP?
> 
> 
> Any tips and recommendations would be very much appreciated



I have no personal experience with it but was just reading a review for it. The review is not flattering, to say the least.

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/blu-r...r.html?start=4


----------



## tubers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WhereToStart* /forum/post/20863802
> 
> 
> I have no personal experience with it but was just reading a review for it. The review is not flattering, to say the least.
> 
> http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/blu-r...r.html?start=4



Thanks.. guess that's why..


So.. what would you guys recommend?


My step dad seems to want a slot loading drive


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tubers* /forum/post/20863986
> 
> 
> Thanks.. guess that's why..
> 
> 
> So.. what would you guys recommend?
> 
> 
> My step dad seems to want a slot loading drive



Don't know any without a drawer, but recommend the Panasonic 110 (wired) or 210 (WiFi).


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/20864030
> 
> 
> Don't know any without a drawer, but recommend the Panasonic 110 (wired) or 210 (WiFi).



I'm interested in the 110, but what about the reported problems(black flashes)? Has this been figured out?


----------



## nathan_h




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonnythan* /forum/post/20861453
> 
> 
> Convert those DVDs to MKVs.



In addition to losing special features, the whole library is in folder structure already.


----------



## pavpav12

I am looking for my first player. I am looking to spend around 150. I was looking at LG-BD670, Samsung BD-D5500, and Panasonic DMP-BDT210. witch one should i go with. Also i have a sharp LC70LE735U.


----------



## bomelia

Because of the way my room is set up, having a large, accesible Blu-Ray player is not a good option. Most of my electronic stuff for the TV sits atop a builtin shelf unit (the very top, out of reach).


I was wondering if anyone made a smallish unit (just the DVD player part) that could remotely via a cable connect to some kind of processing unit where the other electronic stuff is (top of shelf unit). Like, if someone removed the parts that spun the disc and read the disc from the larger unit.


That way, I could put the small, unabtrusive part on a lower, accessible shelf. And still keep all the expensive electronics out of harm's way (Kids!). BTW, I am looking for a quality player.


Thanks a bunch, Mike


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/20864281
> 
> 
> I'm interested in the 110, but what about the reported problems(black flashes)? Has this been figured out?



Only rarely has it affected my movie watching (it usually happens when the movie credits first start, before the actual movie, if at all). Only rarely does it happen during the actual movie.


----------



## Cougar360

Random to ask but i wanna know what has the best picture quality the bdp 83 or the 93 or the pioneer elite 43fd and lastly the denon 1611 and if Anyone can explain how and why i jus wanna upgrade from my sammy bdp 1400


----------



## iamian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pavpav12* /forum/post/20865803
> 
> 
> I am looking for my first player. I am looking to spend around 150. I was looking at LG-BD670, Samsung BD-D5500, and Panasonic DMP-BDT210. witch one should i go with. Also i have a sharp LC70LE735U.



You can pick up a BDT-210 for $130 at the Panasonic site if you're EPP member. It also comes with Avatar 3D Blu-ray Mail-in Rebate, which you can sell on Amazon right for around $110.

http://www2.panasonic.com/consumer-e...00000000015754 


For EPP information, go to slickdeals .net and search for more info.


----------



## tubers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/20864030
> 
> 
> Don't know any without a drawer, but recommend the Panasonic 110 (wired) or 210 (WiFi).



Thanks.. but don't both have issues?


110 = "flashing" w/c was just mentioned in this page


and 220: having netflix problems?


So is the PS3 the best player w/o an insane price as far as price/features/performance ratio?


----------



## shelley123

Anyone who has a Samsung or LG blu-ray player, could you tell me which model it is, and whether it plays audio while fast-forwarding?


Thanks!


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tubers* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.. but don't both have issues?
> 
> 
> 110 = "flashing" w/c was just mentioned in this page
> 
> 
> and 220: having netflix problems?
> 
> 
> So is the PS3 the best player w/o an insane price as far as price/features/performance ratio?



The flashing and netflix are the same problem. It doesn't occur on BD or DVD playback. If your internet connection doesn't have consistent speed you get a black flash as it buffers the Netflix stream.


----------



## EX500

Strictly speaking only about their form factors...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tubers* /forum/post/20863986
> 
> 
> My step dad seems to want a slot loading drive



The Samsung D6500 and D6700 are slot loading.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bomelia* /forum/post/20867579
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone made a smallish unit (just the DVD player part)



The D7000 is a compact unit.


----------



## WhereToStart

Sorry to repost, but does anyone have advice or opinions on PS3 vs Oppo 93?


----------



## Beat Hotel

I need a Blu-Ray Player to use as a VJ at clubs & festivals; What Blu-Ray player will allow me to pop it in and immediately be able to jump to different tracks?


----------



## nathan_h




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WhereToStart* /forum/post/20870041
> 
> 
> Sorry to repost, but does anyone have advice or opinions on PS3 vs Oppo 93?



What features matter most to you? DVD upconversion: Oppo. Games: PS3.


----------



## nathan_h




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nathan_h* /forum/post/20844095
> 
> 
> I love my OPPO for serious viewing on a projection screen.
> 
> 
> But I need a simple Blu-ray player in the 100-150 dollar range for Netflix, amazon streaming and mkv playback from a dlna server for casual viewing on a 42 inch set. Ideally it would be able to play either DVD structures (or iso) from a shared network share... Or a least vob files.
> 
> 
> Lots of players from Panasonic and LG etc appear to have these capabilities, minus DVDs on a shared drive or server. I can't really tell which are going to provide the best mkv via dlna compatibility. And the network playback of DVDs appears to be a pipe dream.
> 
> 
> What should I buy?



okay, giving up on playing DVD from a network share or dlna.


what the best player for broad MKV compatibility from a share or dlna? (still need netflix and amazon streaming.)


----------



## WhereToStart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nathan_h* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> What features matter most to you? DVD upconversion: Oppo. Games: PS3.



PQ is most important. Upscaling is nice but I will probably get a Lumagen at some point so it's not a driving feature. Netflix is important too.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beat Hotel* /forum/post/20870351
> 
> 
> I need a Blu-Ray Player to use as a VJ at clubs & festivals; What Blu-Ray player will allow me to pop it in and immediately be able to jump to different tracks?



Welcome to AVSForum.


What type of media will you be playing? Blu-ray video, Blu-ray audio, DVD, CD? Standard forward/backward skip insufficient?


The OPPO remote has a "goto" function where you select titles and tracks by number. It presumes you have a TV attached. How immediate it works depends on your thumbing skills.


-Bill


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WhereToStart* /forum/post/20870613
> 
> 
> PQ is most important. Upscaling is nice but I will probably get a Lumagen at some point so it's not a driving feature. Netflix is important too.



If upscaling isn't a priority, Oppo is overkill. Personally, I find using the PS3 for anything but gaming a PITA (slow to start, tedious navigation, loud, power hungry, and no native IR control). Besides those 2 options, just about any player will give you the same results, from a low end panny 75 or insignia to a high end oppo.


----------



## nathan_h




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WhereToStart* /forum/post/20870613
> 
> 
> PQ is most important. Upscaling is nice but I will probably get a Lumagen at some point so it's not a driving feature. Netflix is important too.



RS232? IR versus RF control? Price? Netflix in what ways? PQ for all sources, or just for some? Games? Power consumption? Analog output? 3D? Dual HDMI output? DVD-A?


----------



## WhereToStart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nathan_h* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> RS232? IR versus RF control? Price? Netflix in what ways? PQ for all sources, or just for some? Games? Power consumption? Analog output? 3D? Dual HDMI output? DVD-A?



Netflix for streaming, so interface and pq is first priority. PQ for dvds and Blu ray.


----------



## nathan_h

Well, if you can do without IR remote control, are okay with higher power consumption, and slightly lower DVD quality, and you don't need high res audio (DVD-A, SACD, high rez flac streaming, etc), then PS3 gives you better Netflix quality at present.


----------



## Timmerica

As all of the current BD players on the market seem to have their flaws, I'm starting to think more and more that the PS3 might be my best option.


I was wondering if others feel that the PS3 is still among the better BD players?


Thanks!


----------



## emmerich

Yes, the ps3 is among some of the better bd players in terms of value. For $249 you get an excellent gaming machine with lots of apps, 160gig hdd and its decent bd player. I however wasn't satisfy with the picture and audio quality, that's why I have an OPPO BDP-83SE as my dedicated bd player. But you really can't go wrong with the ps3.


----------



## bomelia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EX500* /forum/post/20869544
> 
> 
> Strictly speaking only about their form factors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Samsung D6500 and D6700 are slot loading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The D7000 is a compact unit.



Thanks. I actually found the Samsung unit (D7000). I like it. Are there any competing devices? Or is Samsung the only maker of comapct units?


Mike


----------



## carlosm1962

I am new in this Forum with no experience.

I need your advices if possible.

What could be my best Video signal option?

Plug my video signal from the OPPO BDP-93 (HDM1) directly

to My Sony LCD or from my Onkyo TX-NR809.


Onkyo TX-NR809 Video features:

High-Quality HQV® Vida VHD1900 Video Processor

Marvell Qdeo 4K Upscaling and Processing

ISF (Imaging Science Foundation) Video Calibration for Optimal Video Performance


BPD-93 features:

Qdeo by Marvell - The BDP-93 incorporates Marvell's Kyoto-G2 video processor with the second generation Qdeo technology. Qdeo video processing delivers a truly immersive viewing experience by rendering quiet natural video free of noise and artifacts for all types of content. For high-quality Blu-ray content, the BDP-93 faithfully reproduces the program just as the director intended; for DVD, the up-converted picture quality bridges the visual gap from your current DVD library to Blu-ray discs; for network streaming and user-encoded content at a variety of formats and quality, the BDP-93 offers enhancement options including video noise reduction, compression artifact reduction, intelligent color, contrast, detail and edge enhancements.


Thanks for your advices-

Carlos


----------



## Timmerica

How did my thread get hijacked?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Timmerica* /forum/post/20874417
> 
> 
> How did my thread get hijacked?



The Forum Moderators did it. Click on the little red triangle in the left margin and ask them directly.


-Bill


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carlosm1962* /forum/post/20873645
> 
> 
> I am new in this Forum with no experience.
> 
> I need your advices if possible.
> 
> What could be my best Video signal option?
> 
> Plug my video signal from the OPPO BDP-93 (HDM1) directly
> 
> to My Sony LCD or from my Onkyo TX-NR809.



Welcome to AVSForum.


It would be best to try the different combinations and see which you like best.


The video processing details are of most importance in handling DVDs and low quality video streams, much less so for Blu-ray.


Proper calibration of your display will make a greater difference than the switching the input sources.


-Bill


----------



## SteveL1949

I am in the process of finally getting around to modernizing my modest system a bit. I currently have a 5.1 system with a Pioneer VSX-1015 that does not support HDMI or network capability.


I was looking forward to getting a Onkyo 809 and only needing one hdmi cable from a Blu-ray player that I hoped would also support DVDs (I have many) and also multi-layer SCADs I have many that are 5.1. Of course today I have a mess of cables in the back of my system rack due to all of these cables.


But now I am starting to realize that the Blu-ray players may not decoding the SCAD or DSD Surround. Is this true. I checked the table of Blu ray players and supported protocols but don't see DSD?


Can anyone enlighten me? Am I really going to continue to need 6 analog cables and DACs built into the BD player to get this support. Or should I just throw away all of those SCADs? (yuck!)


----------



## wmcclain

Quote:

Originally Posted by *SteveL1949* 
I am in the process of finally getting around to modernizing my modest system a bit. I currently have a 5.1 system with a Pioneer VSX-1015 that does not support HDMI or network capability.


I was looking forward to getting a Onkyo 809 and only needing one hdmi cable from a Blu-ray player that I hoped would also support DVDs (I have many) and also multi-layer SCADs I have many that are 5.1. Of course today I have a mess of cables in the back of my system rack due to all of these cables.


But now I am starting to realize that the Blu-ray players may not decoding the SCAD or DSD Surround. Is this true. I checked the table of Blu ray players and supported protocols but don't see DSD?


Can anyone enlighten me? Am I really going to continue to need 6 analog cables and DACs built into the BD player to get this support. Or should I just throw away all of those SCADs? (yuck!)
There are a few Blu-ray players that support SACD and will do so over HDMI. Are you looking for DSD-CD as well? I'm not sure if anyone has that.


The note "universal player" in the Audio Support comparison chart indicates SACD and DVD-A: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1050507 . All the OPPO players have been universal in this sense.


Winston has an SACD column in his chart: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=69 


-Bill


----------



## SteveL1949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/20875657
> 
> 
> There are a few Blu-ray players that support SACD and will do so over HDMI. Are you looking for DSD-CD as well? I'm not sure if anyone has that.
> 
> 
> The note "universal player" in the Audio Support comparison chart indicates SACD and DVD-A: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1050507 . All the OPPO players have been universal in this sense.
> 
> 
> Winston has an SACD column in his chart: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=69
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thanks Bill, I don't need DSD-CD (I don't think I do anyway). My SACDs say "Multi-layer DSD Surround and DSD Stereo."


At the end of the day I think I could live without them rather than continue to feed 6 analog cables to my new AVR.


I'm considering either the Pioneer VSX-1121 or the Onkyo nr809. I don't even know if they have the inputs for analog audio. Even if I went that way.


Cleaning up the cables in the system cab, adding Internet connectivity for Streaming of Netflix BR movies and getting a tad more power all in one upgrade is really exciting. (I know.. Finally! I'm not exactly an "early adopter" in this area)


----------



## palpitatn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveL1949* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bill, I don't need DSD-CD (I don't think I do anyway). My SACDs say "Multi-layer DSD Surround and DSD Stereo.
> 
> 
> At the end of the day I think I could live without them rather than continue to fee 6 analog cables to my new AVR.
> 
> 
> I'm considering either the Pioneer VSX-1121 or the Onkyo nr809. I don't even know if they have the inputs for analog audio. Even if I went that way.
> 
> 
> Cleaning up the cables in the system cab, adding Internet connectivity for Streaming of Netflix BR movies and getting a tad more power all in one upgrade is really exciting. (I know.. Finally! I'm not exactly an "early adopter" in this area)



I recently bought the Onkyo 809 and am very happy with it. I have an Sony PS3 and Panny 310 hooked up via HDMI.


----------



## nathan_h




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveL1949* /forum/post/20876809
> 
> 
> Internet connectivity for Streaming of Netflix BR movies



I haven't followed the whole conversation, but in case you haven't done netflix streaming, just be clear that it's far from "BR" quality. It varies from between VHS (standard def streams) to better than DVD (the best of their HD streams) but none are Blu-ray quality and there a no recent major Hollywood blockbusters, esp in HD.


----------



## gume

Hello,

I would like your help concerning a good blu-ray player. I have a Samsung LED 55 D6500 and an Onkyo NX-708 as a receiver. I have the option of buying:

- Sony S480

- Samsung D6500


Which one do you recommend?

Tks


----------



## SteveL1949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nathan_h* /forum/post/20877934
> 
> 
> I haven't followed the whole conversation, but in case you haven't done netflix streaming, just be clear that it's far from "BR" quality. It varies from between VHS (standard def streams) to better than DVD (the best of their HD streams) but none are Blu-ray quality and there a no recent major Hollywood blockbusters, esp in HD.



Thanks for that info.. cheap, online Netflix BR movies are one of the key motivators for me, allowing me to save on disc/snail-mail rentals.


I wonder of this is a localized/last mile bandwidth issue or lack of Netflix server performance? I get about 20Mb download speeds via Speedtest.com on my Comcast connection.


----------



## nathan_h




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveL1949* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that info.. cheap, online Netflix BR movies are one of the key motivators for me, allowing me to save on disc/snail-mail rentals.
> 
> 
> I wonder of this is a localized/last mile bandwidth issue or lack of Netflix server performance? I get about 20Mb download speeds via Speedtest.com on my Comcast connection.



Though last mile congestion can impact quality, even without congestion their max quality is not Blu-ray.


----------



## SteveL1949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nathan_h* /forum/post/20878374
> 
> 
> Though last mile congestion can impact quality, even without congestion their max quality is not Blu-ray.



But, it's a great "come-on" to reel me in!







Oh well.


I previously found the higher price of BR via Netflix a demotivator for BR and I Netflix was charging a per-movie upgrade I think... but now it's only a $4.00 for BR movies access per month so that isn't bad.


----------



## manav007

hi.. am a newbie so please bear with me. this is what my setup is


pioneer elite pro-151fd

7.1 channel...gallo stradas (front L, C, R) and gallo Ti (rest 4), gallo T3 sub

marantz SR 5006 receiver


am in the market for a universal player. have narrowed it down to oppo bdp-93 or bdp-95. for video, I think I will be happy with either one. audio is much more important and I understand 95 has reference DACs and a great rotel power transformer so I should go for it.


QUESTION is: are my stradas good enough for me to actually make out the difference? is there a minimum level of high-end speakers one must possess in order to hear the difference between a reference player and one non-ref player (or DACs)? specifically between 93 and 95??? if so, are the stradas at or above that level? (this is the link for the speakers: denied since its my first post. google search anthony gallo reference strada thanks)


any feedback is much appreciated!


PS: to be clear, I would be using the 7.1 mch outputs, not use the hdmi for audio


----------



## jkru

Do all stand-alone bluray players freeze? I have replace countless samsung, pioneer and LG all freezing or locking up.


Can someone tell me what bluray player should I buy that has Netflix and plays bluray and won't lockup on me?


I had a denon DVD player that was awesome are they recommended for bluray? I must have exchanged three bluray players over the last two days.


I need to buy from best buy because I have a gift card so any recommendation from there would be great..


Thanks everyone..


----------



## Cortiz

Based on my own experiences, I would recommend getting either a Panny or Sony. Both comapnies produces rock solid players with reliable playback and good customer service support. Plus they both do a pretty good job keeping their machines up to date with firmwares update, even the old generation players. I have owned Samsumg players in the past and I think they are the worse for playback issues, lots of freezing and lock ups. I would stay clear of Samsung.......


----------



## slb

I'm aware that the Oppo BDP-93 is currently one of the best performing Blu Ray players on the market, but if I'm planning on getting a DVDO Duo video processor, this would make most of the Oppo's deinterlacing/scaling features redundant. What would be the best Blu Ray player to pair with the DVDO Duo? I'm only interested players that are black, and I'm looking for good build quality with a good transport, fast load times, etc. I probably wouldn't want to spend more than $400, given that I would be letting the Duo do most of the work.


----------



## DenPureSound

Right now per NetFlix there are only a couple BD Players that are supporting HD5.1 DD+, and that is the Panasonic 110/210 Models.


LG will not be firmware upgradeable to HD5.1 on their 5XX series, but their newer 6XX series will be firmware upgradeable per LG today.


So, I would go for a Panasonic 110 or 210 now if I knew it would play via DLNA:


1.) .FLAC Audio files


2.) .AVI Movie files


My LG BD590 and LG BD670 players do not play NetFlix HD 5.1 Audio, and will NOT play .FLAC files either







, but will play .avi and .mp4 files.


So please chime in if anyone has the Panasonic 110/210 BD Players and is playing .flac and .avi files via DLNA Win7 Server.


----------



## Unused Username

Hello.


I am setting up a 5.1 home-theatre system, but know very little of the technical aspects yet, and am wondering which Blu-Ray player I should pick up. I don't care much for streaming, wi-fi - all I look for is good picture and sound quality, and that I get the best upscaling possible for my DVDs.


Where I live, it is difficult to come by the really good players like the Oppo and Marantz with the multi-region hack, without paying a huge premium and long delays.


I was wondering whether pairing an entry-level player with a higher-priced amp (like the Onkyo TX-NR809) would work for me? I see that it has Qdeo video processing like the Oppo.


Essentially, I want to know whether going for a combination like the above is a compromise on video and audio quality, or whether a higher-end blu-ray player like the Oppo would deliver significantly better on both video and audio?


George.


----------



## 303_GSS

Looking for a little advice;


bd player for a pioneer elite 141 and 151 tv(one for each)


I dropped the ball by not picking up a couple bdp-09fd's when they were blowing them out a year or whatever ago.


so now I am looking at either of the new oppo's 93 or 95, as well cambridge audio has a nice new player 751 or something is the model number


I should state I have no budget, I just want the best quality player(s) I can get


should I be concerned with upscaling? dont know how many dvd's I will be watching but still...


as well I welcome your suggestions on other brands!


Thanks for your time and helo


----------



## Clint S.

This thread's title is rather misleading, I was hoping to find some kind of a "user guide to purchasing" or a list, but instead I see 12,000+ posts. I would guess 'at great risk of attack' I have to ask this:


I've been searching for one for my Mom (72) for months now (to help at least momentarily get her mind off the passing of my Dad) and every time I do I just get frustrated because of all the negative reviews. I was looking at the LG's (BD630-670) and while a lot of good reviews, there's also a lot of negatives.


Does a BRD player exist in the $87 price range (currently cheapest I found for the LG BD630) *that will simply play BRD's and DVD's reliably?* Is the Insignia NS-BRDVD4 or above decent? I don't care about nor need any of those streaming features or networking. Just something that *will reliably play disks with great PQ.*


I'd really appreciate any recommendations from those of you that were in a similar situation.

It would seem one can only ask here since these questions are apprently not allowed in their own request threads .










Thanks.


----------



## tigerhonaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clint S.* /forum/post/20903923
> 
> 
> This thread's title is rather misleading, I was hoping to find some kind of a "user guide to purchasing" or a list, but instead I see 12,000+ posts. I would guess 'at great risk of attack' I have to ask this:
> 
> 
> I've been searching for one for my Mom (72) for months now (to help at least momentarily get her mind off the passing of my Dad) and every time I do I just get frustrated because of all the negative reviews. I was looking at the LG's (BD630-670) and while a lot of good reviews, there's also a lot of negatives.
> 
> 
> Does a BRD player exist in the $87 price range (currently cheapest I found for the LG BD630) *that will simply play BRD's and DVD's reliably?* Is the Insignia NS-BRDVD4 or above decent? I don't care about nor need any of those streaming features or networking. Just something that *will reliably play disks with great PQ.*
> 
> 
> I'd really appreciate any recommendations from those of you that were in a similar situation.
> 
> It would seem one can only ask here since these questions are apprently not allowed in their own request threads .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Clint,


I ask that same basic question to the Audio/Video Company that set up my Custom Home Theater.

The {Short} answer is "No".


Not probably what you were wanting to read but Factual.


Terry


----------



## Clint S.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tigerhonaker* /forum/post/20904470
> 
> 
> Clint,
> 
> 
> I ask that same basic question to the Audio/Video Company that set up my Custom Home Theater.
> 
> The {Short} answer is "No".
> 
> 
> Not probably what you were wanting to read but Factual.
> 
> 
> Terry



Thanks for replying. So you're saying you just have to pay more, (if so, how much), or such a thing doesn't exist at _any_ price?


What did you end up getting?


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clint S.* /forum/post/20903923
> 
> 
> This thread's title is rather misleading, I was hoping to find some kind of a "user guide to purchasing" or a list, but instead I see 12,000+ posts. I would guess 'at great risk of attack' I have to ask this:
> 
> 
> I've been searching for one for my Mom (72) for months now (to help at least momentarily get her mind off the passing of my Dad) and every time I do I just get frustrated because of all the negative reviews. I was looking at the LG's (BD630-670) and while a lot of good reviews, there's also a lot of negatives.
> 
> 
> Does a BRD player exist in the $87 price range (currently cheapest I found for the LG BD630) *that will simply play BRD's and DVD's reliably?* Is the Insignia NS-BRDVD4 or above decent? I don't care about nor need any of those streaming features or networking. Just something that *will reliably play disks with great PQ.*
> 
> 
> I'd really appreciate any recommendations from those of you that were in a similar situation.
> 
> It would seem one can only ask here since these questions are apprently not allowed in their own request threads .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I've had zero issue on Blu Ray or DVD playback with my Panasonic BDT110. It's not $87, but can be found for about $110 and comes with a free Avatar 3D disc (via rebate). You can sell that disc on ebay and get way below your desired $87 price point.


----------



## mdavej

Insignia is a fine low-cost player. Panasonic BD75 is probably a better upscaler though and less expensive than the recommended 110 if you don't want to deal with selling the avatar disc. I think my 110 cost me a net of around $15 after selling the disc.


----------



## Clint S.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* 
I've had zero issue on Blu Ray or DVD playback with my Panasonic BDT110. It's not $87, but can be found for about $110 and comes with a free Avatar 3D disc (via rebate). You can sell that disc on ebay and get way below your desired $87 price point.
Quote:

Originally Posted by *mdavej* 
Insignia is a fine low-cost player. Panasonic BD75 is probably a better upscaler though and less expensive than the recommended 110 if you don't want to deal with selling the avatar disc. I think my 110 cost me a net of around $15 after selling the disc.
Wow that must be an expensive disk. If you mean the Panasonic DMP-BD75, I see it for only $90 at TigerDirect, but I don't see anything about any Avatar disk. Do you have to get it from certain places for that? I'll check out the neg reviews on it.


I see the BDT110 with the Avatar rebate at Amazon, but they don't have the disk with the BD75.


Thanks guys, I'll look into these.


----------



## tigerhonaker

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Clint S.* 
Thanks for replying. So you're saying you just have to pay more, (if so, how much), or such a thing doesn't exist at _any_ price?


What did you end up getting?
No it is not the Price on a unit.

It is the Fact that un-like the older DVD units that one could buy and simply watch.

The New Blu-Ray units are not like that.

They need to be hooked up to your computer to up-load the up-dates as they come out.

And it seems that is just the way they are constantly changing so the up-dates are a Necessity.

So, I kept my old DVD Player and still have not gone with the Blu-Ray unit.


Honestly I think they are a Pain in the @ss.


Terry


----------



## mdavej

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Clint S.* 
Wow that must be an expensive disk. If you mean the Panasonic DMP-BD75, I see it for only $90 at TigerDirect, but I don't see anything about any Avatar disk. Do you have to get it from certain places for that? I'll check out the neg reviews on it.


I see the BDT110 with the Avatar rebate at Amazon, but they don't have the disk with the BD75.


Thanks guys, I'll look into these.
Correct, no disk with the 75. And the Avatar disc is indeed expensive because Panasonic has an exclusive deal, so you can't buy it anywhere. Prices have been dropping, but I think you can still get around $100 on ebay and even more on amazon. Early on, some were selling for over $120, which is more than I paid for my player.


----------



## teachsac

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Clint S.* 
Wow that must be an expensive disk. If you mean the Panasonic DMP-BD75, I see it for only $90 at TigerDirect, but I don't see anything about any Avatar disk. Do you have to get it from certain places for that? I'll check out the neg reviews on it.


I see the BDT110 with the Avatar rebate at Amazon, but they don't have the disk with the BD75.


Thanks guys, I'll look into these.
Avatar is not offered with the BD75 because it is not a 3D capable player. It is a basic, Blu-ray and DVD player with streaning options. If you are looking for a simple player that is reliable, it's a great player.


S~


----------



## KONICA TECH

Which 1 of these 2 should I get Sony BDP-S780 or Panny BPT 310.

I am not interested in streaming, only the best Blu-Ray/3D quality.

I only need the one HDMI port.

I now have the Sony 5000ES and love the video.

The S780 claims 16 bit video, Panny???

The Pany has the 3D avatar disc coupon.

Is the Sony video processor better?


----------



## mdavej

The only reason to get a 310 is for the second HDMI port. Your choice should be between the sony and the 210.


----------



## Seti80

I'm still not sure what blu-ray player to pair with the Sony HX929 tv. Of the choices below, which would you choose and why? (streaming is not important to me as the tv has wifi built in. I"m primarily concerned with picture and video quality).


Sony S580

Sony S770

Sony S780


----------



## KONICA TECH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20907033
> 
> 
> The only reason to get a 310 is for the second HDMI port. Your choice should be between the sony and the 210.



I listed my only choices, if the 210 was offered I would have listed it.


----------



## Clint S.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac* /forum/post/20905219
> 
> 
> Avatar is not offered with the BD75 because it is not a 3D capable player. It is a basic, Blu-ray and DVD player with streaning options. If you are looking for a simple player that is reliable, it's a great player.
> 
> 
> S~



Makes sense, thanks.


----------



## Clint S.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20905177
> 
> 
> Correct, no disk with the 75. And the Avatar disc is indeed expensive because Panasonic has an exclusive deal, so you can't buy it anywhere. Prices have been dropping, but I think you can still get around $100 on ebay and even more on amazon. Early on, some were selling for over $120, which is more than I paid for my player.



Looks like one may be outta-luck on selling the disk for a decent price. Yesterday when I checked there were two pages of them for sale, and just glancing at the 1st page I saw prices all over the place from as low as $34 up to $188.







(I don't understand why anyone would try and sell one there for $188 when some are selling there for $34????) But even if I could sell one for 40 that's still 40-off the cost of the player. But it appears they may not be much in demand now.




> Quote:
> .....even more on amazon.










Evidently the folks at Amazon aren't checking Ebay. Good for the sellers.


----------



## Clint S.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tigerhonaker* /forum/post/20905068
> 
> 
> No it is not the Price on a unit.
> 
> It is the Fact that un-like the older DVD units that one could buy and simply watch.
> 
> The New Blu-Ray units are not like that.
> 
> They need to be hooked up to your computer to up-load the up-dates as they come out.
> 
> And it seems that is just the way they are constantly changing so the up-dates are a Necessity.
> 
> So, I kept my old DVD Player and still have not gone with the Blu-Ray unit.
> 
> 
> Honestly I think they are a Pain in the @ss.
> 
> 
> Terry



They, _like many other technologies_, still sound like they're not ready for prime-time.







It should depend on the player as to whether or not they'd have to be hooked up to the net for FW updates, I'm sure some can update via USB or card slot. But you shouldn't need to do it more than once, (right?), unless some really flaky disk comes out that requires an update.


----------



## Clint S.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20904650
> 
> 
> Insignia is a fine low-cost player. Panasonic BD75 is probably a better upscaler though and less expensive than the recommended 110 if you don't want to deal with selling the avatar disc. I think my 110 cost me a net of around $15 after selling the disc.



Better upscaler than the BDT110, and yet it's cheaper?? Is the (non-3D of course) PQ on them the same?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clint S.* /forum/post/20907354
> 
> 
> They, _like many other technologies_, still sound like they're not ready for prime-time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should depend on the player as to whether or not they'd have to be hooked up to the net for FW updates, I'm sure some can update via USB or card slot. But you shouldn't need to do it more than once, (right?), unless some really flaky disk comes out that requires an update.



No, it's a continual process. BR disc authoring is still fluid and the studios keep inventing features, often just stupid menu tricks, but still a player needs updating if it is to handle them.


-Bill


----------



## Clint S.

FYI, in researching these I see a Panasonic DMP-BD60K seems to be really nice, and rather expensive, but TigerDirect has then *in stores only** for only $99.96. I see some places (that still have them) are selling them for up to $300. So that's cheap. Sucks that there are no more stores in LA.


*Stores:
*Florida*

- Aventura, FL Limited Stock

- Ft. Lauderdale, FL In Stock

- North Jacksonville, FL Limited Stock

- West Kendall, FL Limited Stock
*Illinois*

- Orland Park, IL Limited Stock
*North Carolina*

- Durham, NC Limited Stock
*Texas*

- Arlington, TX Limited Stock


----------



## Clint S.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20904650
> 
> 
> Insignia is a fine low-cost player. Panasonic BD75 is probably a better upscaler though and less expensive than the recommended 110 if you don't want to deal with selling the avatar disc. I think my 110 cost me a net of around $15 after selling the disc.



Better upscaler than the BDT110, and yet it's cheaper?? Is the (non-3D of course) PQ on them the same?


To add: Yeah I'm seeing some neg's on it regarding the DVD up-conversion.







Why would it be worse than the cheaper BD75?







Is there a way its up-converting can be turned off?


----------



## Clint S.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/20904601
> 
> 
> I've had zero issue on Blu Ray or DVD playback with my Panasonic BDT110. It's not $87, but can be found for about $110 and comes with a free Avatar 3D disc (via rebate). You can sell that disc on ebay and get way below your desired $87 price point.



BTW, where did you see it for $110? Cheapest I've found so far is (with the Avatar rebate) $112.00 at OneCall minus MrRebates/FatWallet 2%.


----------



## Clint S.

I'm sure everyone will find this a stupid question, but keep in mind _I personally don't even use a DVD player._ The other day I was wondering what happens when you stop a disk or turn the player off before a disk is completed, and you need to go back where you left off on the disk? I'm seeing complaints on the BDT110 that it "won't remember the disk place". Is that correct? Will any remember it?


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clint S.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Better upscaler than the BDT110, and yet it's cheaper?? Is the (non-3D of course) PQ on them the same?



You misread that, he meant better than the insigna.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clint S.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI, in researching these I see a Panasonic DMP-BD60K seems to be really nice, and rather expensive, but TigerDirect has then in stores only* for only $99.96. I see some places (that still have them) are selling them for up to $300. So that's cheap. Sucks that there are no more stores in LA.



FYI, the 60 is two generations ago. The 75 and x10's have better video processing.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clint S.* /forum/post/20907620
> 
> 
> I'm sure everyone will find this a stupid question, but keep in mind _I personally don't even use a DVD player._ The other day I was wondering what happens when you stop a disk or turn the player off before a disk is completed, and you need to go back where you left off on the disk? I'm seeing complaints on the BDT110 that it "won't remember the disk place". Is that correct? Will any remember it?



Remembering resume points is fairly common, but check with the specific model threads or online docs to be sure.


In general: resume points for DVD and Blu-ray discs without java can be saved. Blu-ray discs with java do not have player-based resume points, but many are including on-disc programming to do something similar.


-Bill


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clint S.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm sure everyone will find this a stupid question, but keep in mind I personally don't even use a DVD player. The other day I was wondering what happens when you stop a disk or turn the player off before a disk is completed, and you need to go back where you left off on the disk? I'm seeing complaints on the BDT110 that it "won't remember the disk place". Is that correct? Will any remember it?



No, for dvd's players are differentiated by how many dvd's they remember or if the remember the play position if ejected from the player. Most of the complaints I have seen are operator error. Blu-ray disc are dependant upon how the disc was authored.


----------



## Clint S.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/20907626
> 
> 
> You misread that, he meant better than the insigna.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/20907636
> 
> 
> FYI, the 60 is two generations ago. The 75 and x10's have better video processing.



Thanks guys.


----------



## Clint S.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/20907641
> 
> 
> Remembering resume points is fairly common, but check with the specific model threads or online docs to be sure.
> 
> 
> In general: resume points for DVD and Blu-ray discs without java can be saved. Blu-ray discs with java do not have player-based resume points, but many are including on-disc programming to do something similar.
> 
> 
> -Bill





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/20907644
> 
> 
> No, for dvd's players are differentiated by how many dvd's they remember or if the remember the play position if ejected from the player. Most of the complaints I have seen are operator error. Blu-ray disc are dependant upon how the disc was authored.



Thanks for the info. This is all new news to me. What I'm looking at right now is the BDT110, and in a search for this issue I found its thread at this forum and the info is confusing; some are saying it should, some are saying it's not remembering. So is the consensus that *it depends on the disk?*


I assume you can make a note of the time or 'counter' position on the player's display and resume to that point, "goto" that position when re-inserted?


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clint S.* /forum/post/20907693
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. This is all new news to me. What I'm looking at right now is the BDT110, and in a search for this issue I found its thread at this forum and the info is confusing; some are saying it should, some are saying it's not remembering. So is the consensus that *it depends on the disk?*
> 
> 
> I assume you can make a note of the time or 'counter' position on the player's display and resume to that point, "goto" that position when re-inserted?



For DVD's, as long as you don't take the disc out of the drawer, it will resume where you left off. For BD's, it depends on how the disc is authored.


S~


----------



## Clint S.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac* /forum/post/20907746
> 
> 
> For DVD's, as long as you don't take the disc out of the drawer, it will resume where you left off. For BD's, it depends on how the disc is authored.
> 
> 
> S~



Ok thank you.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> For DVD's, as long as you don't take the disc out of the drawer, it will resume where you left off. For BD's, it depends on how the disc is authored.
> 
> 
> S~



Again, for DVD's that depends on the player. Your Oppo will remeber too many to count, my Panny will forget if the tray is opened.


----------



## moviemarbles

I am looking for a 3d Blu-ray player and I am torn between Samsung BD-D6500, Panasonic DMP-BDT310 & LG BX580C10. Can anyone share opinions as to which I should be pick? I will be pairing it with a Samsung UN55D7000 LED 3DTV.


Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/20907770
> 
> 
> Again, for DVD's that depends on the player. Your Oppo will remeber too many to count, my Panny will forget if the tray is opened.



My comment was to clint for how the x10 works with DVDs. As I said, as long as you leave it in the drawer it will resume.


S~


----------



## rallybug

We got an LG BD530 for last Christmas from my fiancee's parents which was a nice gift.


I've just moved to the US from the UK, so all my DVDs are region 2 (I only bought region-free BRs) and I don't think that the LG will play them - I have a vague recollection that LGs can't be unlocked?










Someone warned that the Oppo can take longer to switch as it talks to the display every time - anyone see this?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rallybug* /forum/post/20908276
> 
> 
> Someone warned that the Oppo can take longer to switch as it talks to the display every time - anyone see this?



I have not heard that. Every HDMI display chain "talks every time". Some combination of devices display different handshaking behavior, which can be more or less irritating.


-Bill


----------



## nathan_h




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/20908334
> 
> 
> I have not heard that. Every HDMI display chain "talks every time". Some combination of devices display different handshaking behavior, which can be more or less irritating.
> 
> 
> -Bill



I think it's fair to say that since the OPPO has two chips in its output stage, and many lesser players have only one, that that added output step can mean the player requires more extensive handshaking than simpler inferior designs.


Or at least that has been my experience.


But it's a MINOR issue in my use -- since what matters most to me are things like optimum quality over a variety of sources, good playback from network and internet sources, SACD and DVD-A compatibility, and a new found love of the ISO support via USB connected drives.


----------



## slb

Besides the Oppo BD players, is anyone aware of any others that have "source direct" for pairing with a video processor? I read on another forum that the newer Sony and Pioneer models may include this feature, but I haven't been able to confirm that.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slb* /forum/post/20908862
> 
> 
> Besides the Oppo BD players, is anyone aware of any others that have "source direct" for pairing with a video processor? I read on another forum that the newer Sony and Pioneer models may include this feature, but I haven't been able to confirm that.



Winston has a Source Direct column in this table: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=69 


-Bill


----------



## jqs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Seti80* /forum/post/20907175
> 
> 
> I'm still not sure what blu-ray player to pair with the Sony HX929 tv. Of the choices below, which would you choose and why? (streaming is not important to me as the tv has wifi built in. I"m primarily concerned with picture and video quality).
> 
> 
> Sony S580
> 
> Sony S770
> 
> Sony S780



I'm in exactly the same position. About to get a 929 and need a new BR and AVR to go with it. What AVR are you using?


----------



## slb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/20908955
> 
> 
> Winston has a Source Direct column in this table: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=69
> 
> 
> -Bill



Hi Bill,

Much thanks for the link.


----------



## Clint S.

I'm seeing some neg's on the BDT110 regarding the DVD up-conversion. Is there a way that can be turned off?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clint S.* /forum/post/20915992
> 
> 
> I'm seeing some neg's on the BDT110 regarding the DVD up-conversion. Is there a way that can be turned off?



Does it have an option for 480i output? That means the player is neither deinterlacing or scaling, which is often called upconversion.


Does it do 480p? In that case the player is deinterlacing but not scaling. We used to call this "progressive scan".


If it does neither then there is no way to turn it off.


Note that calibrating your display makes a bigger difference that switching input gear.


-Bill


----------



## Bsmooth

Just wondered If theres anyway to get rid of artifacting on regular DVD's. Does it have something to do with the upscaling per the previous post, some sort of adjustment?


----------



## Clint S.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/20916060
> 
> 
> Does it have an option for 480i output? That means the player is neither deinterlacing or scaling, which is often called upconversion.
> 
> 
> Does it do 480p? In that case the player is deinterlacing but not scaling. We used to call this "progressive scan".
> 
> 
> If it does neither then there is no way to turn it off.
> 
> 
> Note that calibrating your display makes a bigger difference that switching input gear.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thanks Bill but I don't have it yet so I don't know. I don't want to order something that can't turn upscaling/up-converting off. I searched the manual for _480_ and there's no results found!







And the manual *is* searchable, so does that mean it can't be turned off? EDIT: I also searched the manual for *scal* and found nothing. But for _*convert*_ I found this:


"HDMI Resolution

The items supported by the connected devices are

indicated on the screen as “¢”. When any item without “¢”

is selected, the images may be distorted.

≥ If “Auto” is selected, automatically selects the output

resolution best suited to the connected television.

≥ To enjoy high-definition video *up-converted* to 1080p,

you need to connect the unit directly to 1080p

compatible HDTV (High Definition Television). If this unit

is connected to an HDTV through other equipment, it

must also be 1080p compatible."


"Stew4msu" I see you have a BDT110, can you answer that please? (Can upscaling/up-converting be turned off?)


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bsmooth* /forum/post/20916144
> 
> 
> Just wondered If theres anyway to get rid of artifacting on regular DVD's. Does it have something to do with the upscaling per the previous post, some sort of adjustment?



DVD artifacts are mostly deinterlacing issues. Before Blu-ray there was much interest in testing players in this regard, but much less so now, as Blu-ray native titles do not require it.


Winston has the only aggregation of test results that I know about, but he doesn't list every player: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=58 .


If player deinterlacing is poor and you have the choice of 480i output, the player does not deinterlace in that case, meaning the display does. It might or might not be better.


You see the interest in a Source Direct feature, where each type of title is sent at it's native resolution: 480i for DVD, 1080p for BR.


If deinterlacing is bad and you don't have 480i to test, you're out of luck.


-Bill


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clint S.* /forum/post/20915992
> 
> 
> I'm seeing some neg's on the BDT110 regarding the DVD up-conversion. Is there a way that can be turned off?



Upconversion is fine if you turn off "super resolution" via the menu during playback. There is no "source direct" on these players.


----------



## Clint S.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20916295
> 
> 
> Upconversion is fine if you turn off "super resolution" via the menu during playback. There is no "source direct" on these players.



Sorry but I don't know what you mean by no "source direct", (remember, I've never used one enough







). Does that then mean you can't turn it off? Thanks.


----------



## Bsmooth

So a regular DVD's regular resolution is 480i? So If I set my players resolution to 480 then it might be better possibly. Or would setting my display to 480 be better?

I know its a bit off subject, but since thats whats being disussed I thought I would ask.


----------



## wmcclain

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bsmooth* 
So a regular DVD's regular resolution is 480i?
Yes. (In NTSC countries, which includes the US).

Quote:

So If I set my players resolution to 480 then it might be better possibly.
Possibly. There is no way to tell without checking.

Quote:

Or would setting my display to 480 be better?
Usually the display accepts what you send it. You can't force input resolution from the display side. It takes the input, deinterlaces (if necessary) and scales (if necessary) to it's native resolution.


-Bill


----------



## mdavej

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Clint S.* 
Sorry but I don't know what you mean by no "source direct", (remember, I've never used one enough







). Does that then mean you can't turn it off? Thanks.
You can't turn it off, but you can tweak it. Unless you have a really good external scaler, I see no reason to turn it off. If that's a deal breaker, just get one of last year's models and use component which is always 480. I can tell you that my $100 player upconverts a whole lot better than my $3000 tv does. But as wmcclain said, each tv is different. How big is your tv and how far away from it are you? Unless you have a fairly large screen, it's likely you won't even be able to see the jaggies poor upconversion can have.


People who insist on source direct (the ability to completely turn off upconversion) are usually the ones who spent big bucks on a good scaler years ago. I see no reason for it otherwise. Even with the best upconversion in the world there's only so much detail you can artificially add to a 480 line picture. I honestly can't see much difference in a great upconversion like oppo and very good upconversion like panasonic. But I can definitely see a difference when there's no upconversion at all.


----------



## Bsmooth

Do you have to switch resolution everytime when you say view a DVD one time at 480 and then have to switch back to 1080i for a Blu-ray?


----------



## wmcclain

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bsmooth* 
Do you have to switch resolution everytime when you say view a DVD one time at 480 and then have to switch back to 1080i for a Blu-ray?
It depends on the player. A virtue of Source Direct as used on the OPPOs is that each input format is sent at it's native format: 480i for DVD and 1080p or 1080i for Blu-ray.


For a player without that feature you will certainly want to switch it manually. 480 is only 1/6 the resolution of Blu-ray native and your discs will look very bad if you leave it at the lower setting.


Or just leave it at 1080p and live with the DVD artifacts.


-Bill


----------



## mdavej

Clint and Bsmooth, what are the reasons you want to turn off upconversion? If this is such an important factor, then just get a player with source direct or component. They're in Winston's chart linked above.


To answer your question, if you wanted to watch DVD's in 480 and blu-ray in 1080i, then yes, you would have to switch resolution every time. Why anyone would want to do that is beyond my comprehension. Where are all these "artifacts" you guys are talking about? If you turn off "super resolution" on the panasonic players, there are zero artifacts. The reason people have issues with panasonic upconversion is because they have no idea how to properly set up their player. All the tools are there to make the upconversion work any way you like.


----------



## BillP

As others have said, upconversion for SD DVDs on the 110 is excellent. Unless you are using a dedicated scaler, you don't want to turn it off since it will likely do at least as well as your display for upscaling.


----------



## Clint S.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20917813
> 
> 
> Clint and Bsmooth, what are the reasons you want to turn off upconversion?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/20919027
> 
> 
> As others have said, upconversion for SD DVDs on the 110 is excellent. Unless you are using a dedicated scaler, you don't want to turn it off since it will likely do at least as well as your display for upscaling.


 Like I mentioned above , there were numerous review sites for BDT110 that gave it a con or neg for its up-conversion***. Then I saw one yesterday that actually said (to paraphrase) : _"...turn it off and let your TV do it_....". I'll never be able to find that site now. But at least I remember that much. But some are saying that it *cannot* be turned off, so this is confusing to me.




> Quote:
> If this is such an important factor, then just get a player with source direct or component. They're in Winston's chart linked above.










Dave said component is always 480, so why would one want to watch BRD's in 480? (But it can't always be 480 anyway).




> Quote:
> To answer your question, if you wanted to watch DVD's in 480 and blu-ray in 1080i, then yes, you would have to switch resolution every time. Why anyone would want to do that is beyond my comprehension.



Because letting _the player_ upscale to 1080 is bad? ^^ ***




> Quote:
> Where are all these "artifacts" you guys are talking about? If you turn off "super resolution" on the panasonic players, there are zero artifacts. The reason people have issues with panasonic upconversion is because they have no idea how to properly set up their player. All the tools are there to make the upconversion work any way you like.



Again, I haven't seen them since I haven't ordered it yet, but that's good to know, thanks.


----------



## Clint S.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20917651
> 
> 
> You can't turn it off, but you can tweak it. Unless you have a really good external scaler, I see no reason to turn it off. If that's a deal breaker, just get one of last year's models and use component which is always 480.



I don't follow you there, how can component always be 480? I have some TV's here hooked up to a HD STB via component and it looks like HDMI. If it were 480 that wouldn't be possible. Please explain.












> Quote:
> How big is your tv and how far away from it are you? Unless you have a fairly large screen, it's likely you won't even be able to see the jaggies poor upconversion can have.


 The player is for my Mom . She has a 42" Toshiba 42RV535U. She's pretty far away from it, more than 12'. HD on it looks great, SD *TV* looks horrible, but regular DVD's shown on it look fine.




> Quote:
> People who insist on source direct (the ability to completely turn off upconversion) are usually the ones who spent big bucks on a good scaler years ago. I see no reason for it otherwise. Even with the best upconversion in the world there's only so much detail you can artificially add to a 480 line picture. I honestly can't see much difference in a great upconversion like oppo and very good upconversion like panasonic. But I can definitely see a difference when there's no upconversion at all.



Ok I can understand the first part of that paragraph, but I'm confused on the latter part. I obviously understand what happens to a 480 line picture blown-up to 1080 (since I've dealt with similar things in photography for ~25 years), and if an image is blown-up, enlarged too much or with incorrect algo's or re-sampling, the result is horrible. But in your last sentence you seem to say that no up-conversion is better than even *bad* up-conversion?? I would think that leaving the original image (480 DVD) alone would look better than bad enlargement (bad up-conversion).


Thanks.


----------



## Clint S.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clint S.* /forum/post/20920665
> 
> Like I mentioned above , there were numerous review sites for BDT110 that gave it a con or neg for its up-conversion. Then I saw one yesterday that actually said (to paraphrase) : _"...turn it off and let your TV do it_....". I'll never be able to find that site now*. But at least I remember that much. But some are saying that it *cannot* be turned off, so this is confusing to me.



*I still can't find that particular site yet, but I did find a similar one with a similar comment:

_*"Less impressive upscaler*
It’s at its least impressive when upscaling DVDs. It’s no catastrophe, but do experiment to see if your TV might upscale the standard-definition picture better ."_


----------



## Bsmooth

I have a 40" LCD samsung which is about 7 years old now and Blu-ray images look fantastic, but regular DVD's look pretty bad. I've also done photography as well and your right, you blow anything up too much and it looks lousy.

Thats why I can't figure why, everthing is the same hookup as I had befire with my old Samsung DVD only player and all my DVD's looked fine, ok not as good as a Blu-Ray, but they looked good with no artifacts.

Its hooked up via the same HDMI cable I used for the Samsung player, so the picture should be the same but it isn't.

Mine is the Panny BD-85K btw


----------



## Clint S.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bsmooth* 
I have a 40" LCD samsung which is about 7 years old now and Blu-ray images look fantastic, but regular DVD's look pretty bad. I've also done photography as well and your right, you blow anything up too much and it looks lousy.

Thats why I can't figure why, everthing is the same hookup as I had befire with my old Samsung DVD only player and all my DVD's looked fine, ok not as good as a Blu-Ray, but they looked good with no artifacts.

Its hooked up via the same HDMI cable I used for the Samsung player, so the picture should be the same but it isn't.

Mine is the Panny BD-85K btw
Just to be certain; you're saying *DVD's* look *worse* on your *new BRD player* than they did on *your old DVD player.* ?


If so, that is most troubling. Is this common? Any way around this? Comments? You should not have to have *two* video disk players to watch both DVD and BRD *at optimal quality.*


----------



## AVMAN777

I am currently using PS3-80GB as a Bluray player. I am thinking about getting a dedicated BD player with slightly better AQ/VQ player. 3D is not important to me at this point.


My AVR is Yamaha RXV-1800, which is not 3D ready and I don't have plan to replace it for at least 3 to 5 years. I understand that BPT310 has dual HDMI output. Is that feature something I should consider or need with my current equipment?


Thanks in advance for replies.


----------



## wmcclain

Quote:

Originally Posted by *AVMAN777* 
I am currently using PS3-80GB as a Bluray player. I am thinking about getting a dedicated BD player with slightly better AQ/VQ player. 3D is not important to me at this point.


My AVR is Yamaha RXV-1800, which is not 3D ready and I don't have plan to replace it for at least 3 to 5 years. I understand that BPT310 has dual HDMI output. Is that feature something I should consider or need with my current equipment?


Thanks in advance for replies.








Dual HDMI is for people who (a) want 3D, and (b) have receivers which will not pass HDMI 1.4. With dual outputs they can run one HDMI cable directly to a 3D display and the other to the AVR for audio.


-Bill


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clint S.* /forum/post/20920678
> 
> 
> ... But in your last sentence you seem to say that no up-conversion is better than even *bad* up-conversion?? I would think that leaving the original image (480 DVD) alone would look better than bad enlargement (bad up-conversion).
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I believe you need to reread what he said. It seems to me he's saying that there is a huge difference between Oppo's up-conversion and no up-conversion, but not much difference between Oppo and Panasonic up-conversion.


----------



## Bsmooth

Thats exactly what I'm saying, and yes they do look worse, so bad i thought maybe my display was going bad, so I recalibrated it to see If there was a change. No change at all, Blu-Rays great and regular DVD's not so great.

I still have my old player and rehooked it back up, and sure enough the DVD's looked better, just as far as artifacts though, everything as far as color and sound were just the same as I would have thought.

Maybe its a setting, but I posted those elsewhere on this site and basically everything was set up correctly.

Its almost as if the player was trying too hard to make it look good, too sharp, too clear, to the point it started to bring up those artifacts.

I really want to try it at a lower resolution like 720 or 480 and see what happens, maybe this weekend. I don't really care at this point as long as the picture improves.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clint S.* /forum/post/20920678
> 
> 
> I don't follow you there, how can component always be 480? I have some TV's here hooked up to a HD STB via component and it looks like HDMI. If it were 480 that wouldn't be possible. Please explain.



Component for commercial DVD playback on Blu-ray players is ALWAYS 480 for legal reasons. Component for all other discs and sources can be 1080, as you've seen with your STB, blu-ray discs, etc. If you want your DVD's in 480, component is an easy way to do it since all players force DVD to 480 over component.



> Quote:
> The player is for my Mom . She has a 42" Toshiba 42RV535U. She's pretty far away from it, more than 12'. HD on it looks great, SD *TV* looks horrible, but regular DVD's shown on it look fine.



On that size screen from that distance, mere mortals will never be able to tell the difference between good upconversion and bad upconversion.



> Quote:
> Ok I can understand the first part of that paragraph, but I'm confused on the latter part. I obviously understand what happens to a 480 line picture blown-up to 1080 (since I've dealt with similar things in photography for ~25 years), and if an image is blown-up, enlarged too much or with incorrect algo's or re-sampling, the result is horrible. But in your last sentence you seem to say that no up-conversion is better than even *bad* up-conversion?? I would think that leaving the original image (480 DVD) alone would look better than bad enlargement (bad up-conversion).
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I'm saying Oppo and Panny are very close. No upconversion at all looks bad (to me anyway on a big tv). No upconversion just results in a blown up version of the original 480 picture, making jaggies more obvious. Upconversion interpolates between pixels, artificially adding more detail, smoothing out lines, etc., usually with good results.


Bottom line is unless your mom has super human vision or you have a killer external scaler, there is no reason to bypass upconversion on the panny or any other player for that matter. If you get a panny, just set the output to 1080p, turn off "super resolution" and your DVD's will look great, a lot better than they would at native 480.


----------



## Mr.Victor

Without going through all 12000 posts, is there currently a $100-ish player out there that is worth it, or should I wait for the newer (and, hopefully, better quality) models?


----------



## ctate1990

Hi everyone, looking for a blu-ray player that will;

1. Play mkv, hd .avi from a USB stick

2. Play DivX + Xvid .avi from DVD-/+RW


Really struggling to find a blu-ray player that will play both of these, cheaper the better!


Hope someone can help.


----------



## Clint S.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bsmooth* /forum/post/20921921
> 
> 
> Thats exactly what I'm saying, and yes they do look worse, so bad i thought maybe my display was going bad, so I recalibrated it to see If there was a change. No change at all, Blu-Rays great and regular DVD's not so great.
> 
> I still have my old player and rehooked it back up, and sure enough the DVD's looked better, just as far as artifacts though, everything as far as color and sound were just the same as I would have thought.
> 
> Maybe its a setting, but I posted those elsewhere on this site and basically everything was set up correctly.
> 
> Its almost as if the player was trying too hard to make it look good, too sharp, too clear, to the point it started to bring up those artifacts.
> 
> I really want to try it at a lower resolution like 720 or 480 and see what happens, maybe this weekend. I don't really care at this point as long as the picture improves.



Could be settings, have you looked? See post #12129, it would seem the BDT110 at least has some kind of a "super resolution" setting. Let us know.


----------



## Clint S.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20922276
> 
> 
> Component for commercial DVD playback on Blu-ray players is ALWAYS 480 for legal reasons. Component for all other discs and sources can be 1080, as you've seen with your STB, blu-ray discs, etc. If you want your DVD's in 480, component is an easy way to do it since all players force DVD to 480 over component.



Gotcha. So that makes me wonder; is it possible to have _both HDMI and component outputs active at the same time_ and going to a TV? I've heard that in some situations when HDMI is used it "turns off" other outputs.




> Quote:
> On that size screen from that distance, mere mortals will never be able to tell the difference between good upconversion and bad upconversion.



Thanks.




> Quote:
> No upconversion at all looks bad (to me anyway on a big tv). No upconversion just results in a blown up version of the original 480 picture, making jaggies more obvious.



Ahh, I didn't know that. I thought with no conversion _*nothing*_ was changed (blown-up).




> Quote:
> Upconversion interpolates between pixels, artificially adding more detail, smoothing out lines, etc., usually with good results.



Sound the same as using an image editing program and enlarging an image without re-sampling. (Without re-sampling you get jagged edges and no interpolation).




> Quote:
> Bottom line is unless your mom has super human vision or you have a killer external scaler, there is no reason to bypass upconversion on the panny or any other player for that matter. If you get a panny, just set the output to 1080p, turn off "super resolution" and your DVD's will look great, a lot better than they would at native 480.



Thanks Dave.


----------



## Clint S.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr.Victor* /forum/post/20922293
> 
> 
> Without going through all 12000 posts, is there currently a $100-ish player out there that is worth it, or should I wait for the newer (and, hopefully, better quality) models?


 I asked a similar question here and you can read the posts since then.


Looks like I might end up getting the Panasonic BDT110 because it has the Avatar 3D BRD with it after a rebate (which can be sold if you don't want it). Cheapest price I've found for it so far is about $107, but I don't remember where that post is.


NewEgg has some LG's in that range that are rated high _*there*_, but no one has mentioned them since I've been on this thread.


GearXS has some Insignia players (I mentioned in that post URL above) from $49-$65 but they are refurb's. *New* price on those are pretty expensive from *$100-$200 more* depending on model. If you get a BDT110 and sell the Avatar 3D disk for about ~$40 that could make it about the price of the most expensive refurb Insignia......


I assume a BDT110 is "better" than an Insignia NS-BRDVD3 ?? "Bueller? Bueller?"










The NS-BRDVD4 sounds like a "higher" model, but it's cheaper there. FAIK the NS-BDLIVE01 is best of them there. Sears has that one for $100+ and it's an "open box".


----------



## iamian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clint S.* /forum/post/20925949
> 
> I asked a similar question here and you can read the posts since then.
> 
> 
> Looks like I might end up getting the Panasonic BDT110 because it has the Avatar 3D BRD with it after a rebate (which can be sold if you don't want it). Cheapest price I've found for it so far is about $107, but I don't remember where that post is.



If you're fortunate to have a Fry's nearby, they have the BDT-110 for $79.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clint S.* /forum/post/20925898
> 
> 
> ...I thought with no conversion _*nothing*_ was changed (blown-up).
> 
> 
> Thanks Dave.



No problem. One more comment about no conversion. If nothing was changed, your image would be a postage stamp in the middle of the screen, taking up less than half the width and height of a 1080 image. Your tv normally scales it up to fill the screen depending on your settings.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clint S.* /forum/post/20925949
> 
> 
> I assume a BDT110 is "better" than an Insignia NS-BRDVD3 ?? "Bueller? Bueller?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NS-BRDVD4 sounds like a "higher" model, but it's cheaper there. FAIK the NS-BDLIVE01 is best of them there. Sears has that one for $100+ and it's an "open box".



Each has some features better than the other.


Insignia BRDVD3:

- Can easily be made region free

- Plays most any video file type via USB or external hard drive (except Divx)

- No blank flashes during Netflix bitrate changes


Panasonic 110:

- Better Netflix interface and more streaming providers (Hulu, Amazon, etc.)

- DLNA and network file access

- Better IR remote range

- iPhone/iPad remote app

- Avatar disc


I think BDLIVE01 is actually the oldest model of the bunch and has no streaming capability whatsoever. Unless you can get it really cheap ($15 or so), I'd avoid that one. The BRDVD4 is the newest, but can't be made region free AFAIK. FWIW, I used to own several BRDVD3's, most of which I got on ebay for under $30. They were fine players at that time and were great for playing video files. Most everyone has far surpassed their feature set now.


----------



## Clint S.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iamian* /forum/post/20926834
> 
> 
> If you're fortunate to have a Fry's nearby, they have the BDT-110 for $79.



I don't know, the dumb-asses have a bad link for _" Store Pickup: Check Availability "_.







But according to this there's no stores in LA.







Strange they have stores in Plano and Webster TX, but none in New Orleans or Baton Rouge.


----------



## Clint S.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20927244
> 
> 
> Each has some features better than the other.
> 
> 
> Insignia BRDVD3:
> 
> - Can easily be made region free
> 
> - Plays most any video file type via USB or external hard drive (except Divx)
> 
> - No blank flashes during Netflix bitrate changes
> 
> 
> Panasonic 110:
> 
> - Better Netflix interface and more streaming providers (Hulu, Amazon, etc.)
> 
> - DLNA and network file access
> 
> - Better IR remote range
> 
> - iPhone/iPad remote app
> 
> - Avatar disc



Thanks for the rundown. Well from the looks of that the Insignia would be better for her! The 110 has a USB port, so you're saying you can't put video clips on a USB thumb drive and play them on the 110? (Or the card slot?)




> Quote:
> I think BDLIVE01 is actually the oldest model of the bunch and has no streaming capability whatsoever. Unless you can get it really cheap ($15 or so), I'd avoid that one. The BRDVD4 is the newest, but can't be made region free AFAIK. FWIW, I used to own several BRDVD3's, most of which I got on ebay for under $30. They were fine players at that time and were great for playing video files. Most everyone has far surpassed their feature set now.



Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Clint S.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clint S.* /forum/post/20929725
> 
> 
> Thanks for the rundown. Well from the looks of that the Insignia would be better for her! The 110 has a USB port, so you're saying you can't put video clips on a USB thumb drive and play them on the 110? (Or the card slot?)



I checked the manual for the USB and SD port and it says this for video files:
*USB devices*

(up to 2 TB)
*Playable contents*

DivX® [BDT210_for_Canada]

MKV

*SD Memory Card*

MPEG2


Not much of an option. But, I see later in the manual it says .avi next to DivX. But what does that "BDT210 for Canada" mean? Does that mean *in Canada* it's only the 210 that will do it, or *only the 210* will play videos period?


This is confusing, under "Playing video contents" (pg 17) it actually has "USB" listed. But at the bottom of that section it has:
_"It is not possible to playback AVCHD and MPEG2 video which have　been dragged and dropped, copied and pasted to the media."_







How else can you put the files on the USB drive???


----------



## mdavej

The short answer is if you're interested in file playback, panny isn't for you. The long answer is only Canadian models do Divx for licensing reasons. Otherwise US models only handle MKV, AVCHD and MPEG2, and not on all media. It plays some only from DVD, others only from USB and still others from DLNA (details are in the manual). You can't just copy the files because AVCHD has to have a particular file/folder structure which you only get when authoring to DVD or SD from a camcorder. Of course MPEG2 is just a single file and will work fine when copied the usual way. Bottom line is you're only setting yourself up for a lot of frustration and failure if you want to use panny as a video file streamer.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Anyone know of any players that can do things like a 15-second backup or 30 second forward skip? I get so used to having them on a DVR that I miss them on a Bluray player where it is tricky to do those things just with rewind and fast forward. Seems to me a feature that some company would have added by now and if they haven't do the research and I'll bet consumers might like it.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/20935230
> 
> 
> Anyone know of any players that can do things like a 15-second backup or 30 second forward skip? I get so used to having them on a DVR that I miss them on a Bluray player where it is tricky to do those things just with rewind and fast forward. Seems to me a feature that some company would have added by now and if they haven't do the research and I'll bet consumers might like it.



Count me as one who would, given a choice of all other things being almost equal -WOULD PICK A MACHINE WITH THOSE FEATURES!


----------



## csun213




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ctate1990* /forum/post/20923475
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, looking for a blu-ray player that will;
> 
> 1. Play mkv, hd .avi from a USB stick
> 
> 2. Play DivX + Xvid .avi from DVD-/+RW
> 
> 
> Really struggling to find a blu-ray player that will play both of these, cheaper the better!
> 
> 
> Hope someone can help.



I was searching for a Blue Ray play that plays files from a HD or USB. I purchased LG first and it doesn't play most of the files however I found that Samsung players does play most of the files. Go to Best buy and purchase a Samsung and see if it plays all the files you want, if it doesn't then just return it. I purchased Samsung 5500 beause I don't use internet but just want a player that can play all my files stored on my Hard Disc.


----------



## Clint S.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mdavej* 
The short answer is if you're interested in file playback, panny isn't for you.
Not really, it would just be a nice option to have. I realize that those 'postage stamp' size cell phone video clips would look absolutely hideous on a HDTV. (I got her [Mom] a portable 7" LCD TV that also plays video clips and that's how I currently show them to her, I was just curious if there was the option to also show them to her on her HDTV via BDT110. I can't remember, but FAIK the USB port on her HDTV may actually play them from there).


Quote:

The long answer is only Canadian models do Divx for licensing reasons. Otherwise US models only handle MKV, AVCHD and MPEG2, and not on all media. It plays some only from DVD, others only from USB and still others from DLNA (details are in the manual). You can't just copy the files because AVCHD has to have a particular file/folder structure which you only get when authoring to DVD or SD from a camcorder. Of course MPEG2 is just a single file and will work fine when copied the usual way. Bottom line is you're only setting yourself up for a lot of frustration and failure if you want to use panny as a video file streamer.
Ok thanks for the info.


----------



## General Kenobi

Still looking for a budget friendly region free player if anyone has some advise it would be much appreciated. I see the Insignia around but many of them are refurbished so I worry that they would come with a firmware that "corrects" the ability to change regions.


----------



## Clint S.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *General Kenobi* /forum/post/20938911
> 
> 
> Still looking for a budget friendly region free player if anyone has some advise it would be much appreciated. I see the Insignia around but many of them are refurbished so I worry that they would come with a firmware that "corrects" the ability to change regions.



They do usually come with updated FW that screws up RF, but you can change the FW to an older version that _is_ RF.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clint S.* /forum/post/20939041
> 
> 
> They do usually come with updated FW that screws up RF, but you can change the FW to an older version that _is_ RF.



Yep. Unlike many other brands, you can load any firmware into Insignia, even an older version. The RF version is posted in the Insignia thread in this forum.


----------



## sok454

Are there any good players out there that can stream music or have a built in HD for under 200? I saw an LG one on Amazon that had a built in 250 gb drive for media and thought that sounded like a good option but didn't know much about it.


----------



## General Kenobi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clint S.* /forum/post/20939041
> 
> 
> They do usually come with updated FW that screws up RF, but you can change the FW to an older version that _is_ RF.



Great news, thanks!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20939340
> 
> 
> Yep. Unlike many other brands, you can load any firmware into Insignia, even an older version. The RF version is posted in the Insignia thread in this forum.



That would make things much easier, do you remember which thread/page it was?


----------



## Raikku

What is price range for separate BD-players which start to have better Dvd-scaling than what PS3 has(it has very, very good scaling)?


----------



## Clint S.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *General Kenobi* /forum/post/20940300
> 
> 
> Great news, thanks!
> 
> 
> That would make things much easier, do you remember which thread/page it was?



Even after searching for it I can't find it! All I can find is a thread for a *specific* Insignia, the NS-2BRDVD .


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *General Kenobi* /forum/post/20940300
> 
> 
> Great news, thanks!
> 
> 
> That would make things much easier, do you remember which thread/page it was?


 HERE's the BRDVD3 region-free firmware.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raikku* /forum/post/20942571
> 
> 
> What is price range for separate BD-players which start to have better Dvd-scaling than what PS3 has(it has very, very good scaling)?



New start around $80, used start around $30. I personally find PS3 upconversion to be about average, thus most any other player will do just as well.


----------



## Clint S.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20939340
> 
> 
> Yep. Unlike many other brands, you can load *any* firmware into Insignia, even an older version. The RF version is posted in the Insignia thread in this forum.


*Any* FW into an Insignia? Or just _Insignia_ brand?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clint S.* /forum/post/20943858
> 
> *Any* FW into an Insignia? Or just _Insignia_ brand?



Just Insignia, and just the model the firmware was written for. Other makes only accept the latest firmware and won't let you load an older version. Insignia takes older versions just fine.


----------



## madhuski

Hey everybody: so i have moved my rack behind a cabinet and switched everything over to RF (via URX mx 450). I currently have a panasonic BDT-210, but its tough to get the IR blaster to work really well (due to the pop down front of the panny)


My question is this: are there any reccomended Blu Ray players with a "IR in" port? I know the OPPO's have this, but I wasnt really looking to sepnd $500 on a blu ray player.


thanks in advance


----------



## General Kenobi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20943325
> 
> HERE's the BRDVD3 region-free firmware.
> 
> 
> New start around $80, used start around $30. I personally find PS3 upconversion to be about average, thus most any other player will do just as well.



Great, thank you!


----------



## Lord Vader

I've narrowed down a new BD player to one of these, mainly because I could get either one for a good price. My last stop was to see what some folks here thought if they had to choose between the two.


I'm more interested in its ability to look and sound good with my Onkyo 5008 A/V unit and its 7.1 setup than with streaming and other peripheral features.


So, any comments, criticisms, etc.?


----------



## TheJupiter

Ok I am looking for well anything that can use HDMI, connect to a USB harddrive, play any video file I throw at it (MKV) and has optical audio out..


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheJupiter* /forum/post/20947217
> 
> 
> Ok I am looking for well anything that can use HDMI, connect to a USB harddrive, play any video file I throw at it (MKV) and has optical audio out..



Price range?


"Any video" file is a large domain. MKV is just a container; the player has to support the A/V codecs inside as well.


If you are mainly interested in media files rather than Blu-ray discs, have a look at the Media Server forum.


-Bill


----------



## Jimbo10494

What is the best choice for Blue Ray player on a JVC DLA RS15 projctor.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimbo10494* /forum/post/20951702
> 
> 
> What is the best choice for Blue Ray player on a JVC DLA RS15 projctor.



We'll need to hear more criteria. There is no best player for any specific display: they'll all do the basic job.


-Bill


----------



## Jimbo10494

Upscalling capability of DVD's would be appreciated, if it does not interfere with RS15.

On line streaming with an inexpensive supplier of movies, currently we use Red Box.

Are there other options that I need to consider?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimbo10494* /forum/post/20952565
> 
> 
> Upscalling capability of DVD's would be appreciated, if it does not interfere with RS15.
> 
> On line streaming with an inexpensive supplier of movies, currently we use Red Box.
> 
> Are there other options that I need to consider?



Price range?


Audio interests: SACD, DVD-A?


Are you going through a receiver? If so does it have HDMI?


Any need for media files on local storage or over a network?


Do you import discs? That projector accepts 50hz signals and if you import it would be nice to have a player that supported it.


I don't know if people use the JVC with anamorphic lenses for Constant Image Height: is that of interest?


-Bill


----------



## Jimbo10494

I have two HDMI cables one from DVD and one from Cable box to projector (Monoprice High Speed HH-22CL2-20E(C), PID:3989.

Network could be a future option, what is the benefit?

Can you explain importing and 50hz?

Possible Anamorphic lenz in future

Thank you in advance


----------



## Jimbo10494

I also listen to music through B&W CDM7 system.

Price range moderate, 200 to 450 unless there is a major benefit to spending more


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimbo10494* /forum/post/20957286
> 
> 
> I have two HDMI cables one from DVD and one from Cable box to projector (Monoprice High Speed HH-22CL2-20E(C), PID:3989.
> 
> Network could be a future option, what is the benefit?
> 
> Can you explain importing and 50hz?
> 
> Possible Anamorphic lenz in future
> 
> Thank you in advance





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimbo10494* /forum/post/20957291
> 
> 
> I also listen to music through B&W CDM7 system.
> 
> Price range moderate, 200 to 450 unless there is a major benefit to spending more



If your receiver has HDMI, then any player will deliver the same audio quality.


If it doesn't, you can use optical or coaxial connections, although you get reduced versions of the Blu-ray audio codecs.


If your receiver has analog 5.1/7.1 connections, you need a player with those outputs; not all have them.


All (I think) Blu-ray players will play CD, but if you have any DVD-A or SACD discs the selection is smaller.


Networking for media files: people download media files or make their own. It's convenient to have those on a network server so you can access them from multiple devices. DLNA is the software standard.


If you use an anamorphic lens, then you need a player with a vertical stretch mode. Another nice feature is the ability to shift subtitles up and down.


If you buy DVDs from other countries they will usually be in PAL/50hz format, which is different than the US NTSC/60hz format. 50hz content is less common on Blu-rays, but it does happen. Either way you would need a player that can handle these. (If you don't import discs then it doesn't matter).


The OPPO BDP-93 covers all of the above, but is $499. If you don't need all the features you can find other good players for less. Scan the recent pages of this thread for recommendations.


-Bill


----------



## Jimbo10494

I am running the HDMI direct to the RS15, do I need a BR player with two HDMI outputs to get the audio right?

Using Yamaha RXV765

Currently I am using Optical output of BR Player


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimbo10494* /forum/post/20961904
> 
> 
> I am running the HDMI direct to the RS15, do I need a BR player with two HDMI outputs to get the audio right?
> 
> Using Yamaha RXV765
> 
> Currently I am using Optical output of BR Player



It depends on what you mean by audio "right". What you do now works.


BR has new hidef audio codecs which cannot be carried over optical or coax. To use those you need either HDMI or multi-channel analog audio to the receiver. Whether you need either depends on how important high definition audio is to you.


Two HDMI outputs are for people who have a 3D display and a receiver that does not pass HDMI 1.4.


-Bill


----------



## Jimbo10494

By right i meant taking advantage of the newer audio formats available on BR.

If i continue to use optical i will not get the new audio formats, is my assumption correct?

Will there be a loss if i plug the cable box and BR into my Yamaha RX-V765 and then on to the RS15?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimbo10494* /forum/post/20964037
> 
> 
> By right i meant taking advantage of the newer audio formats available on BR.
> 
> If i continue to use optical i will not get the new audio formats, is my assumption correct?



Correct.



> Quote:
> Will there be a loss if i plug the cable box and BR into my Yamaha RX-V765 and then on to the RS15?



I don't know what connections your receiver has. HDMI carries everything, and multi-channel analog will also take advantage of the BR codecs.


-Bill


----------



## steves40th

This thread is incredible.

Can the average joe really tell the difference between and Oppo and a Wal Mart sold BluRay on his 46 inch LCD tv?


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steves40th* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This thread is incredible.
> 
> Can the average joe really tell the difference between and Oppo and a Wal Mart sold BluRay on his 46 inch LCD tv?



For Blu-ray probably not. You would have known that if you had read some of it vs jumping in.


----------



## steves40th




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/20967004
> 
> 
> For Blu-ray probably not. You would have known that if you had read some of it vs jumping in.



You are so right moxie, I should not have just jumped in and should have read the entire thread as it is on point with the title. Thanx so much.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steves40th* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You are so right moxie, I should not have just jumped in and should have read the entire thread as it is on point with the title. Thanx so much.



Didn't say the entire thread, but your welcome to do it. On a non sarcastic tone, for viewing Blu-ray disc you are correct, the are all pretty much the same. DVD upscaling and other features that are important to you are usually the criteria used for selecting a player.


----------



## iamian

Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## nullstring

Looking for a budget BD player.

Current equipment: Panasonic TC-L42U25 TV; Harman Kardon AVR 254.


Basically mostly looking for network-enabled features.

Netflix
Hulu
Mounting of CIFS/Samba windows networking share
MKV playback
Must have ethernet.
802.11n is a plus. 5Ghz is another plus. EDIT: But I can purchase a TP-LINK TL-WR740N for $25.. So, I am not willing to pay a premium for it.


I am also thinking about getting Boxee Box instead, but it'd be nice to have BD playback sometimes. However, the Boxee Box has full ASS (subtitle) support, which is important for Anime. Something I doubt a bluray player will support.


What are my options?

SACD and DVD-A wouldn't be bad. I am a headphone audiophile, but I feel as though a good SACD/DVD-A transport might be much more expensive and so this is a low priority. Therefore, I am ignoring this criteria.


EDIT:

So, what about LG BD670? Seems like a good value.


----------



## IlovlatinMusic

Hello


I am planning to buy my first Blu-ray player; with multiple capabilities, such as playing DVD; I want to match Player with my AVR, so I am thinking about marantz UD5005 & UD7006. I looked at spec of these two models and could't figure why marantz charge $400 extra for UD7006. Could anyone tell me what are differences between these two models? And what are the alternatives model that may perform better than these two models in your opinion??

I am new to blu-ray players world and I would thankful if you enlighten me about spec I need to look when buying Blu-ray player.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## PeteB1

I'm looking at three blue ray players. The Marantz 7006, the Oppo 95 and the LG690. The Marantz and Oppo are listed at $999.00. The LG around $350.00 I can not evaluate the Oppo as it is sold over the internet. It has great reviews and specs. The Marantz and LG I can. Has anyone compared these three units and has a preference. If so why? Either unit would be used with a Marantz SR8001. The players would be used mostly for movies and CDs'. Thanks for the help...PeteB


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeteB1* /forum/post/20969993
> 
> 
> I'm looking at three blue ray players. The Marantz 7006, the Oppo 95 and the LG690. The Marantz and Oppo are listed at $999.00. The LG around $350.00 I can not evaluate the Oppo as it is sold over the internet. It has great reviews and specs. The Marantz and LG I can. Has anyone compared these three units and has a preference. If so why? Either unit would be used with a Marantz SR8001. The players would be used mostly for movies and CDs'. Thanks for the help...PeteB



If you are using HDMI for audio the OPPO BDP-93 is $499 and will give the same performance.


OPPO has a 30-day return period. You have to pay shipping.


-Bill


----------



## PeteB1

Bill:

Thanks for the reply. I am using HDMI for the Audio.


----------



## Lord Vader

I just bought the 690 and paid $288 for it. It has audio via HDMI, which is pretty much the standard these days for BD players.


BTW, I am _*very*_ happy with this BD player!


----------



## PeteB1

Lord Vadrer: Thanks for the reply. $288 is a great price for that unit. Consumer Reports rated that LG a top pick...PeteB


----------



## Lord Vader

I got mine at ABT on sale. The price there has since gone back to $314.00; however, you can always call the salesman there with whom I've always dealt. (PM me if you're interested.) He'll price match other major vendors like Amazon if you're interested. Amazon has it for $284.95 right now.


----------



## PeteB1

I looked at the specs for the LG and don't see where it can play SACD discs. Am I wrong. I need a player with that capability.


----------



## Lord Vader

I'd have to check, because it just says, "Audio CDs," which _sounds_ all encompassing. Have you looked around the LG forums or similar sources to see if that info is in there?


----------



## Ste-lar7

I need my first 3D player. Would like good upscaling performance, 2D to 3D conversion and at LEAST access to Netflix, Vudu and Pandora. Wireless is a plus by I can go wired as well. Will be used with a Yamaha Aventage Receiver (HDMI 1.4) and 92" projection setup.


----------



## DenPureSound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lord Vader* /forum/post/20970281
> 
> 
> I just bought the 690 and paid $288 for it. It has audio via HDMI, which is pretty much the standard these days for BD players.
> 
> 
> BTW, I am _*very*_ happy with this BD player!



Lord, I have the LG BD-590 a few months old, and it plays .AVI and .MP4 files via my uPnP DLNA server, but will not play .MKV or .WMV files -- have you served up some different filetypes there for your 690 Model?


Also, LG stated to me that some day near term they will have a firmware upgrade for the 6XX series that will support NetFlix streams at 5.1 DD+ for audio.


Have you tried some HD NetFlix streams to see what your getting there in Audio - I would say DIG, and PCM two ch. input to your receiver, is that right?


I am looking at either the OPPO BDP-93 ($499) or the LG BD-670 at around $150 or so.


----------



## Lord Vader

I haven't had it that long, so I haven't had the time to use its other features yet.


----------



## dlarkin_dc

Have my eye on a Pioneer 820 in a local big box store...


What I'm looking for is a receiver, 5.1 would be enough, that will handle HDMI from Sony S370, and optical audio in from television Panny when watching OTA... and handle the audio sync of both sources correctly.


Don't need upscaling, I let the TV do that (it's pretty good at it).


Is the 820 a good choice?


Dave


----------



## LarryC

My receiver (Yamaha RVX905) does not have HDMI inputs (no video inputs at all). I currently have a DVD player using YPbPr component cables connected to the display for video and am running a separate optical cable to the receiver for 5.1 audio.


I would like to do the same thing with a new BR DVD player - run the HDMI from a BR to the display (Mits 65") for video and a separate optical audio cable to the receiver for sound.


Will the BluRay DVD players (suggestions?) allow me to pass video on one source (HDMI) and audio on a different (toslink) one?


Or am I stuck using the TV speakers via the HDMI connection?


----------



## dlarkin_dc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryC* /forum/post/20980731
> 
> 
> My receiver (Yamaha RVX905) does not have HDMI inputs (no video inputs at all). I currently have a DVD player using YPbPr component cables connected to the display for video and am running a separate optical cable to the receiver for 5.1 audio.
> 
> 
> I would like to do the same thing with a new BR DVD player - run the HDMI from a BR to the display (Mits 65") for video and a separate optical audio cable to the receiver for sound.
> 
> 
> Will the BluRay DVD players (suggestions?) allow me to pass video on one source (HDMI) and audio on a different (toslink) one?
> 
> 
> Or am I stuck using the TV speakers via the HDMI connection?



Running seperate HDMI (audio/video) to TV and toslink audio to an amp is what I am doing now (temporarily). Though we have different screen ad players but it works... I do have a slight problem with audio/video sync though. You might get the same issue.


----------



## lbrande




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My receiver (Yamaha RVX905) does not have HDMI inputs (no video inputs at all). I currently have a DVD player using YPbPr component cables connected to the display for video and am running a separate optical cable to the receiver for 5.1 audio.
> 
> 
> I would like to do the same thing with a new BR DVD player - run the HDMI from a BR to the display (Mits 65") for video and a separate optical audio cable to the receiver for sound.
> 
> 
> Will the BluRay DVD players (suggestions?) allow me to pass video on one source (HDMI) and audio on a different (toslink) one?
> 
> 
> Or am I stuck using the TV speakers via the HDMI connection?



I run HDMI to my Mitsubishi Wd82840, and optical to my Parasound 2500U with no discernible issues


----------



## PeterUbers

Hello all,


I appreciate this thread, looking to get some of your good advice as well:


I have a panny 65VT30, Denon 4308 AVR w/ Emotiva 5ch amp -- looking for upgrade from my obnoxiously loud, vibrating sony bdp (S-470)..


I'm in the market for something under $1k


I've read about the Marantz 7006, Oppo-93/95 (don't care about XLR as I'll be using HDMI for everything), and read very little about the Denon 2012CI ..


Am I missing any other players that are in this tier? What do you all recommend.


Thanks in advance


----------



## CycloneGT

Ok. Just got a 'real' HDTV (been using a 480p Plasma since 2003).


Now I can actually realize the benefit of BlueRay. This is for a Bedroom TV, so it won't be connected to A/V receiver.


I am looking for a BD player that has decent web app performance (Netflix, YouTube, etc.) I don't need Wifi since I have a ethernet already run to this location. My TV is a Samsung so I'd prefer a Samsung Player, but reading reviews on their website it appears that they have issues with their web apps not to mention some real playback issues reported here. I will not use 3D, so that is not a factor. I'm looking for the $100 - $199 price range.


Thanks for any suggestions. I have been reading this thread for tips.


----------



## TatorTot

I dont care about wifi,netflix or usb


i just want to put a bluray disc in and play


I dont have 5.1 surround either if that makes a diff


but i do care about picture quality 1080p


thanks


----------



## tecnogadget

I think you would like the Panasonic-DMP-BD75 $80 on Amazon.

Its very fast booting the BD movies.


----------



## tecnogadget

It does 1080p , almost all Blu Players do so..

And if you like pic quality it has a nice video processor and delivers Deep Color 12bits , it will render color gradients very well


----------



## iamian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tecnogadget* /forum/post/20992395
> 
> 
> I think you would like the Panasonic-DMP-BD75 $80 on Amazon.
> 
> Its very fast booting the BD movies.



Bestbuy has this player for $85, which is not a great price but they'll throw in the Star Wars Complete Saga for $40 if you buy them together right now.


----------



## HTMVinnie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tecnogadget* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think you would like the Panasonic-DMP-BD75 $80 on Amazon.
> 
> Its very fast booting the BD movies.



Agree, this is a great player.


----------



## TatorTot

Is there a player for less than $100 that plays mkv from external drive


Maybe i can kill 2 birds with one stone and get rid of the wd tv live player


----------



## Patrick1229

Thank you.


----------



## disbthai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tecnogadget* /forum/post/20992395
> 
> 
> I think you would like the Panasonic-DMP-BD75 $80 on Amazon.
> 
> Its very fast booting the BD movies.



My local Fry's Electronic store have this for $59.99.


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disbthai* /forum/post/20994850
> 
> 
> My local Fry's Electronic store have this for $59.99.



Why is it that they sell this player and the 110 so cheap and no one else does?


----------



## blankenship

Ok, I have tried to find a Blue-Ray DVD player with built in WiFi and have had the following horrible experiences...


Tried a Samsung BD D6500 and the Netflix menu keeps freezing. I tried another Samsung model BD D5300 and had the exact same results...Netflix menu freezing. Once you reboot a few times and finally get a movie playing it streams great. BUT...all the freezing and rebooting...not good.


Tried a Panasonic B210 and no problems with Netflix menu freezes BUT, I get the black flashes during the movie play. Arg.


I also tried a Sony but had very poor load times and didnt like the streaming menu interface. I've tried four players with no luck. Best Buy is about to ban me for life. Is the a WiFi BR player that doesnt suffer from Netflix menu freese and move play wihtout black flashes??? I want to pay in the $150 to $200 range.


Please in the name of all that's good and holy help me


----------



## iamian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blankenship* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok, i have tried to find a blue-ray dvd player with built in wifi and have had the following horrible experiences...
> 
> 
> Tried a samsung bd d6500 and the netflix menu keeps freezing. I tried another samsung model bd d5300 and had the exact same results...netflix menu freezing. Once you reboot a few times and finally get a movie playing it streams great. But...all the freezing and rebooting...not good.
> 
> 
> Tried a panasonic b210 and no problems with netflix menu freezes but, i get the black flashes during the movie play. Arg.
> 
> 
> I also tried a sony but had very poor load times and didnt like the streaming menu interface. I've tried four players with no luck. Best buy is about to ban me for life. Is the a wifi br player that doesnt suffer from netflix menu freese and move play wihtout black flashes??? I want to pay in the $150 to $200 range.
> 
> 
> Please in the name of all that's good and holy help me



ps3.


----------



## gmark99

I bought a Samsung BDP1500 some years ago and, while it served its

purpose, it is terrifically slow to do anything, prone to lockup, and has

possibly the worst remote control I have ever used.


I've heard people say that such-and-such a player is so much better

than some other one, but with my Panasonic plasma, I find it hard

to imagine the picture could be better than what I see with BR. Of

course, I'm comparing it to regular DVDs and my previous system.


Have BR players improved in those aspects since then? How much, if

so, and in what areas?


----------



## blankenship

Play station??? Not a play station kind of guy.


----------



## iamian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blankenship* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Play station??? Not a play station kind of guy.



Just think of it as another BD player.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmark99* /forum/post/20995958
> 
> 
> I bought a Samsung BDP1500 some years ago and, while it served its
> 
> purpose, it is terrifically slow to do anything, prone to lockup, and has
> 
> possibly the worst remote control I have ever used.
> 
> 
> I've heard people say that such-and-such a player is so much better
> 
> than some other one, but with my Panasonic plasma, I find it hard
> 
> to imagine the picture could be better than what I see with BR. Of
> 
> course, I'm comparing it to regular DVDs and my previous system.
> 
> 
> Have BR players improved in those aspects since then? How much, if
> 
> so, and in what areas?



Welcome to AVSForum.


BR players have improved their load speed quite a lot since the early days, although studios work to frustrate this by putting more non-skippable intro material on the discs.


We hear less about player lockups, but again the studios continue to develop their authoring techniques, which causes problems for players until new firmware appears for them.


BR image quality should be about the same, unless some specific model was broken as designed. DVD quality varies just as it did with DVD players.


If you are looking for a new player, scan the last few pages of the "Help Me Choose a Player" thread at the top of the forum to see what people are recommending.


-Bill


----------



## Patrick1229

Blanken, what about the lg bd670


----------



## blankenship

just to be clear, all the BR players I've tried have don a superb job of playing br discs. No issues there. My problems have all been Netflix streaming related. With sony, incredilbey slow streaming speeds. With Samsung, Netflix menu freezes. With Pani black flashes when streaming netflix movies. I was hopeing that someone who is familiar with these streaming issues could recommend a solid br player that is free of these problems.


----------



## mdavej

Panny BD75 and older don't have Netflix black flashes. Neither does Insignia.


----------



## waylonrobert

I'm looking for a Blu-Ray player that loads BR's faster than my crappy Insignia BR player I got for uber cheap last December. I'm also looking for one that works well with DLNA/home media server streaming from a Mac. My needs are around 75% streaming (NOT Netflix, etc.) with 25% BRD watching. Thanks!


----------



## katjbus

My parents are looking for a quality bluray player the will do mostly streaming netflix, I have 2 Samsung players but am not overly happy with them, I told them to buy an oppo but its a little too steep, BTW the would like built in WiFi.


----------



## BillP

Panasonic 210 (by the way, you're supposed to use the HELP ME CHOOSE A PLAYER thread at the top).


----------



## ingramba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/21004100
> 
> 
> Panasonic 210 (by the way, you're supposed to use the HELP ME CHOOSE A PLAYER thread at the top).




+1 for the Panny 210, I just got one last week and couldn't be happier! Super quick load times, sleek & simple interface, lots of apps like MLB10, Netflix, etc. Also has built in wifi so no adapter is needed, plug ethernet cable in, input security info and your done. Upgrading firmware was a simple process also!


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blankenship* /forum/post/20996645
> 
> 
> just to be clear, all the BR players I've tried have don a superb job of playing br discs. No issues there. My problems have all been Netflix streaming related. With sony, incredilbey slow streaming speeds. With Samsung, Netflix menu freezes. With Pani black flashes when streaming netflix movies. I was hopeing that someone who is familiar with these streaming issues could recommend a solid br player that is free of these problems.



I would try the oppo 93 or the ps3.


Jacob


----------



## TatorTot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tecnogadget* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think you would like the Panasonic-DMP-BD75 $80 on Amazon.
> 
> Its very fast booting the BD movies.



Hey thanks for the suggestion


I read a lot of reviews on amazon and one person mentioned that it doesnt have an optical audio input


I forgot to mention i need a bluray player with an optical input for sound


----------



## glenncontreras

Hello to all


I need a recommendation on a real good 3D Blu-ray Player that has built in full DTS-HD Master Audio to complimant my A/V reciever Onkyo TX-NR809 it seems that all the blu-ray players i have been researching dosent seem to output sound in DTS-HD Master Audio the manual will say either DTS-HD or Decodes at DTS and its HD counter Parts , the Other will Say DTS-HD Master Audio Essential which I have no idea what is that







. any how if somebody can direct me to a good Blu-ray Player that has Full DTS-HD Master Audio like my reciever that has full DTS-HD Master Audio. Its seems that Dobly TrueHD is on its way out unfortunetly. but my Blu-ray player is like a second generation player from sony BPD-s500 which has TrueHD and it claims DTS-HD decodeing but only does DTS my receiever is pretty quick capture lies from the Player







. Any how i don't want to make a mistake and buy blu-ray player that says it has DTS-HD MA and really only does DTS


THanks for any suggestions


----------



## joeycannoli

Hi all,


Hoping for some advice with a new Blu-Ray Player purchase. Was previously using my PS3 but it has since crapped out on me and i don't want to buy another one when i don't play games in the first place.


I don't really care much about streaming files as i have a Boxee and Apple TV already hooked up. I also don't care about Netflix, etc as again i can get them on those components and my Xbox.


Basically i just want a quality player that gives a great picture and sound. 1080P. Looking to match DTS HD with my receiver


I will have it hooked up to my Pioneer VSX-1021-K Receiver and will be playing on a 46" Sharp Aquos. No real budget but don't want to spend a fortune.


Thanks!


----------



## auge.dog

I'm looking for the least expensive player that still has 7.1 analog outputs. Thanks.


----------



## macbookq

We are looking to update our current setup to Blu-Ray.


We would prefer to match the rest of our components and stay with Sony. During our research we have become really interested in the Wifi capabilities available in the new Blu-Ray plays (Pandora, Netflix, Rhapsody etc.)


Is there any benefit or advantages of getting the NSZGT1 vs. BDPS780/BDPS580? I know the NSZGT1 has Google TV but we have heard mixed reviews. Will one of the more simpler Sony options serve us just as well?


----------



## Wendell R. Breland

There had not been any updates to the Blu-ray player Load Times thread for sometime. Does anyone know if there is a comparison chart for load times that applies to current models?


----------



## alphauby

Looking for a blu ray player with the following features:


1- 3D with HD Audio decoding to M CH PCM 7.1

2- Digital Media Playback (including mkv, AVCHD, m2ts) with HD Audio decoding to M CH PCM 7.1

3- Optional component out

4- Analog Audio Output Option


Any suggestions ?


----------



## cpc

Is there a Blu-Ray player that I can connect a HDD to via USB or eSata that will let me use an android app like PlugPlayer to navigate and control playback of audio and video files from the Blu-Ray player? Or could I connect the Oppo to a network and use an android cell to navigate the files on a network HDD and play them back on the CD player?


Other needs in order of importance are:


1) 7.1 analog outputs

2) BD 3D

3) Dual HDMI outputs


----------



## harkdh

I've done my research and narrowed my Blu Ray purchase down to three units; Sony BDP-S580, LG BD670, and Panasonic DMP-BDT210. Maybe some one can address my concerns on each.


I have read reports regarding the LG and Panasonic units, that Netflix series are limited to 100 episodes.


I'm pretty sure Sony will list more than 100 episodes but wondering if the Netflix UI is similar to a Bravia HDTV or a PS3 (not impressed with the Netflix Bravia UI). Which of the 3 units has the better Netflix UI (subjective I know).


Each are DLNA certified yet have read non-specific reports of limited video formats... I'm looking for wmv, avi, mp4, and DivX. Which units handle these formats... and more.


Is it safe to assume that all 3 units allow me to search Netflix and add to my queue?


Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## nosferatu2xlc

looking for a pioneer 51fd replacement . what bluray player brand offer most firmware updates ? also i will need a player that is slim i was thinking bdp-320 but its hard to find one. not looking to spent a lot used unit will be good . Any suggestions on a Panasonic or a samsung ? I would like to stay under 200 for used unit . Didn't see many review on a Denon DVD-1800BD any thoughts about this player ?


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosferatu2xlc* /forum/post/21030146
> 
> 
> looking for a pioneer 51fd replacement . what bluray player brand offer most firmware updates ? also i will need a player that is slim i was thinking bdp-320 but its hard to find one. not looking to spent a lot used unit will be good . Any suggestions on a Panasonic or a samsung ? I would like to stay under 200 for used unit . Didn't see many review on a Denon DVD-1800BD any thoughts about this player ?



It depends on the features you want. I replaced my 51FD with a Panny 110 (you'd need the 210 if you need WiFi) and have been very, very happy (unlike the 51FD, it plays all DVDs and BluRays I have thrown at it, including scratched Netflix discs, plus streams).


----------



## nosferatu2xlc

well i just need good fast Blu-Ray with good PQ that's all . WiFi would be a + i will look in to the 110 thank you


----------



## nosferatu2xlc

what would be a fast player with a good PQ quality , i do not need any web, netflix or any other extras, just fast well build blu-ray to replace my 51FD


Thank you


----------



## bd_showtime

Hi everyone I am looking for a 2nd blu-ray player(bedroom) as my PS3 has died. I currently have a Panny 110 downstairs which I enjoy. Upstairs I will need wireless streaming for Netflix. My current choices are panny 210($150); PS3 250;or a Sony s580($98). Not sure how much gaming I would really do as I have an xbox360 and a Wii i barely use. I do have some PS3 games still... guess I am torn a little. Anyways which would be the best disc and netflix bang for my buck? also how noisy is the slim PS3? The old fat boy i had was very loud. Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## amheck

bd_showtime, where are you finding the 580 for >$100?


I have similar requirements - I need Netflix and wifi. I found these three options:


Panasonic - 3D Wi-Fi Built-In Blu-ray Player DMPBDT210

Samsung - 3D Wi-Fi Built-In Blu-ray Player BD-D6500ZA

Sony - 3D Wi-Fi Built-In Blu-ray Player BDPS580


All seem to be around $145 at Best Buy and maybe a few bucks less at Amazon. Do either of these stand out greatly when compared to the others?


----------



## bd_showtime

I found it at my local target for $98 clearance


----------



## gale1965

I'm looking for something very basic. No wifi, no netflix, etc. Just want to play blu ray dvds because sometimes the blu ray has all the special features and that's something my kids like a lot. Also they are releasing some blu ray 3d dvds that my kids want. Any ideas? I'd prefer something that I can get at amazon since I have some gift certificates and would like to spend less than $100 if possible.


----------



## RVD26

I am looking for a new Blu-ray player to replace my current LG BD570 (which I love BTW and will be moving to the bedroom).

These are the features I am looking for in a new player:


Ethernet connection and DLNA support (I do not necessarily need Wifi)

I would like a music streamer with an interface similar to WMC (album art included)

A good amount of apps including Pandora, Youtube, Netflix, etc.

Do NOT need 3D capability


Not looking to break the bank here, looking to spend about $150 max.


----------



## snidely

I don't know what a music streamer is - but we have two "older" Sony 370 we bought last spring. Don't know if they are still available. No wifi on these units. They work perfectly w. Netflix and Pandora. We use little else. I think the new similar model is 570. We had to get the 370 because one of our connections is by component. Component connections on newer players (made after 1/1/11?) are required to be crippled in that video quality has to be reduced if you are playing many copyrighted material.


----------



## RVD26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/21041956
> 
> *I don't know what a music streamer is* - but we have two "older" Sony 370 we bought last spring. Don't know if they are still available. No wifi on these units. They work perfectly w. Netflix and Pandora. We use little else. I think the new similar model is 570. We had to get the 370 because one of our connections is by component. Component connections on newer players (made after 1/1/11?) are required to be crippled in that video quality has to be reduced if you are playing many copyrighted material.



Streaming music files stored on my PC through the player.

The current player I have does this, but without any album art.

I am looking for a player that can do this with album art included.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RVD26* /forum/post/21042427
> 
> 
> Streaming music files stored on my PC through the player.
> 
> The current player I have does this, but without any album art.
> 
> I am looking for a player that can do this with album art included.



The only player I've ever heard of that's capable of doing this, at least for discs (not sure about streaming), is the LG BD590. Refurbs can be found for around $140. Look for players with Gracenote support to find any others.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gale1965* /forum/post/21035156
> 
> 
> I'm looking for something very basic. No wifi, no netflix, etc. Just want to play blu ray dvds because sometimes the blu ray has all the special features and that's something my kids like a lot. Also they are releasing some blu ray 3d dvds that my kids want. Any ideas? I'd prefer something that I can get at amazon since I have some gift certificates and would like to spend less than $100 if possible.



Can your receiver handle 3D (HDMI 1.4)? If not, you'll need an expensive player with dual HDMIs like the panasonic 310. Otherwise the much cheaper 110 will work fine.


----------



## RVD26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21042711
> 
> 
> The only player I've ever heard of that's capable of doing this, at least for discs (not sure about streaming), is the LG BD590. Refurbs can be found for around $140. Look for players with Gracenote support to find any others.



I've got the LG BD570 and it does it.

I am not streaming discs, I am streaming the mp3s on my PC through the player.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RVD26* /forum/post/21043175
> 
> 
> I've got the LG BD570 and it does it.
> 
> I am not streaming discs, I am streaming the mp3s on my PC through the player.



Then it sounds impossible to me, at least on any blu-ray player. Compressed formats like mp3 would be incompatible with something like gracenote, if my understanding of how it works is correct.


----------



## RVD26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21043247
> 
> 
> Then it sounds impossible to me, at least on any blu-ray player. Compressed formats like mp3 would be incompatible with something like gracenote, if my understanding of how it works is correct.



We must be talking about 2 different things b/c it seem like a pretty basic feature that would be on most newer players


----------



## mdavej

I've never seen cover art from any content via DLNA on any player (sony, toshiba, samsung, panasonic). I've only seen it on a PC from disc rips or mp4 purchases. Of course, internet streaming like Pandora has cover art, but I get nothing on my personal mp3 collection. Maybe other's will chime in with better news for you, the almighty Oppo perhaps.


----------



## gale1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21042727
> 
> 
> Can your receiver handle 3D (HDMI 1.4)? If not, you'll need an expensive player with dual HDMIs like the panasonic 310. Otherwise the much cheaper 110 will work fine.



Hm I'm not sure. By receiver, do you mean the tv that it'll be plugged into? If so I will have to look at the manual and see. It's probably about 3 or 4 yrs old.


eta: I was assuming that the blu ray 3d was just the glasses kind like some dvds came years ago (coraline is one example). Is it something different?


----------



## WhereToStart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gale1965* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hm I'm not sure. By receiver, do you mean the tv that it'll be plugged into? If so I will have to look at the manual and see. It's probably about 3 or 4 yrs old.
> 
> 
> eta: I was assuming that the blu ray 3d was just the glasses kind like some dvds came years ago (coraline is one example). Is it something different?



3d Blu Rays require a 3d Tv. If your TV is 3-4 years old the TV likely is not 3d. If it is you would have active shutter glasses, not the old blue and red lens glasses. References to receivers are about Audio/video Receivers, which most around here have between their source component and their tv to run their surround sound.


----------



## gale1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WhereToStart* /forum/post/21043996
> 
> 
> 3d Blu Rays require a 3d Tv. If your TV is 3-4 years old the TV likely is not 3d. If it is you would have active shutter glasses, not the old blue and red lens glasses. References to receivers are about Audio/video Receivers, which most around here have between their source component and their tv to run their surround sound.



Oh ok-that makes sense. I know for a fact it's not 3D. We have no plans to buy a 3D tv due to cost (and the fact that I personally hate 3D movies) so we'll just forget about the blu ray player for now.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gale1965* /forum/post/21044033
> 
> 
> Oh ok-that makes sense. I know for a fact it's not 3D. We have no plans to buy a 3D tv due to cost (and the fact that I personally hate 3D movies) so we'll just forget about the blu ray player for now.



No need to forget about it. Many people, including me, haven't/won't adopt 3D but have a 3D blu-ray player like the panasonic 110 I mentioned before. It plays regular DVDs, red/blue 3D DVDs and regular blu-rays just fine. It does streaming too, but you don't have to use it if you don't want to.


----------



## Kaplan

Any thoughts on PS3 vs Panasonic 210?


It will go with the GT30 series Panasonic and be used almost exclusively for movie playback (both dvd and blu ray)...that being said, if the PQ on the PS3 is as good, I am happy to give myself the option of using it for gaming, should the need ever arise.


3D is not a huge deal for me.


Anyone have any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## vigga

Hi all -

I guess I never realized how versatile the Oppo's were - my 95 has played literally every file that I've thrown at it - MKV, AVI, M4V...whatever.

My Sony BDP-570 is, well, not. M4V files that play on my iPhone no problem, simply won't play on the Sony. While I'm sure I could dig around and find the mix of settings that would let the Sony play something like an M4V, I'd rather find a player that possessed the versatility of the Oppo...and more of a Sony type price... An Oppo would, honestly, be wasted in this application - this is for a bedroom system so I'm not looking to break the bank. Anyone have any suggestions? This is a compact system, so I'm not looking to add some sort of third box - I'm looking rather for something to replace the Sony, that'll give me a little more video format versatility, at a little more aggressive price than Oppo.

Thanks!


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kaplan* /forum/post/21044689
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on PS3 vs Panasonic 210?
> 
> 
> It will go with the GT30 series Panasonic and be used almost exclusively for movie playback (both dvd and blu ray)...that being said, if the PQ on the PS3 is as good, I am happy to give myself the option of using it for gaming, should the need ever arise.
> 
> 
> 3D is not a huge deal for me.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts? Thanks



There are lots of PS3 vs. stand-alone player posts and threads. But the bottom line is PS3 will certainly work fine and is a great box that does it all. But as just a player, I find it clunky, power hungry, noisy and expensive (requires an expensive IR adapter to use it with a normal remote). I have both a PS3 and a stand-alone and never watch any discs on my PS3. I'm sure many PS3 fans will disagree, but that's how I see it.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vigga* /forum/post/21045655
> 
> 
> Hi all -
> 
> I guess I never realized how versatile the Oppo's were - my 95 has played literally every file that I've thrown at it - MKV, AVI, M4V...whatever.
> 
> My Sony BDP-570 is, well, not. M4V files that play on my iPhone no problem, simply won't play on the Sony. While I'm sure I could dig around and find the mix of settings that would let the Sony play something like an M4V, I'd rather find a player that possessed the versatility of the Oppo...and more of a Sony type price... An Oppo would, honestly, be wasted in this application - this is for a bedroom system so I'm not looking to break the bank. Anyone have any suggestions? This is a compact system, so I'm not looking to add some sort of third box - I'm looking rather for something to replace the Sony, that'll give me a little more video format versatility, at a little more aggressive price than Oppo.
> 
> Thanks!



Simply renaming your files to MKV, no matter what the format, will usually make them playable on the sony. But the bottom line is no blu-ray player is a very good media file player. It's much better to get a dedicated box for that purpose.


----------



## cpc

The audio chart doesn't seem up to date to me...


Can somebody answer this?


What players aside from the Oppo 93/95:


1) Support 3D

2) Decode HD audio and

3) have 7.1 analog outputs and also


Basically a player with good audio and video that has 3D support and 7.1 analog outputs. I am curious what players output PCM over HDMI...but that isn't as important as 7.1 analog outputs.


----------



## RVD26

Still looking for a player that has album art when streaming music files.

Surely there must be one out there.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RVD26* /forum/post/21051074
> 
> 
> Still looking for a player that has album art when streaming music files.
> 
> Surely there must be one out there.



The OPPOs will display art that is embedded as id3v3 PIC tags in certain formats: mp3, ape, flac (which uses vorbis-style tags).


The art is only visible when playing the file itself, not in the browser.


-Bill


----------



## ROSSO Z

I read all the problems with playing disks- skipping, etc.


I have not pulled the trigger yet on a Blu Ray player for those reasons.


How do i avoid the problems? Oppo?


----------



## mirage74

Hi, I looking for a player with great analog audio. Due to wife's demands, it needs to play mp3/avi windows media files thru USB or SD Card. I dont have a receiver but using older separates with a 5.1 preamp. Obviously, no HDMI. My option would be to either buy a receiver and use it as a pre, or the cheaper option is a new bluray payer. So I am looking for a player which offers high quality HD audio via analog ouputs. I most likely would buy used with a budget up to $300. The Oppo is out of my price range. Ive read some great things about some of the past pioneers/pannys, but unfortunately could not play media files. Many of the new players have the usb/sd slot but I dont know much about the dacs, etc. Any advice would be great.


----------



## Matt L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSO Z* /forum/post/21063848
> 
> 
> I read all the problems with playing disks- skipping, etc.
> 
> 
> I have not pulled the trigger yet on a Blu Ray player for those reasons.
> 
> 
> How do i avoid the problems? Oppo?



I've got 4 or 5 BD players scattered around the house, have had Blue since it first came out and in that time I might have had issues with 3 disks not playing properly out of hundreds. My disks are all rentals, so they get no special treatment, and I have Samsung, Sony and insignia players. As I said no issues.


People come here to post issues, 99% of the people using Blu Ray players don't even know this place exists and don't post their success. The supposed issues you read of here are the atypical side of BD players. No reason not to jump in. No reason to pay $$$ for Oppo unless you really want to, I've paid as little as $39 for some of my players- again it works fine...


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mirage74* /forum/post/21064226
> 
> 
> Hi, I looking for a player with great analog audio. Due to wife's demands, it needs to play mp3/avi windows media files thru USB or SD Card. I dont have a receiver but using older separates with a 5.1 preamp. Obviously, no HDMI. My option would be to either buy a receiver and use it as a pre, or the cheaper option is a new bluray payer. So I am looking for a player which offers high quality HD audio via analog ouputs. I most likely would buy used with a budget up to $300. The Oppo is out of my price range. Ive read some great things about some of the past pioneers/pannys, but unfortunately could not play media files. Many of the new players have the usb/sd slot but I dont know much about the dacs, etc. Any advice would be great.



As you've discovered that's a tall order. You're looking for a player with obsolete features (analog audio) and the latest features (file playback) in one without spending a pile of cash. You'll either have to choose which requirement to drop, upgrade your receiver or get a separate device for file playback.


I don't associate avi with windows media, so which do you need - avi which is typically divx or windows media which is typically wmv or mpg? In any case, you could get an older BD player for $100 or less and a media player for around $100. Alternately, get something like a sony 570 ($100 for a refurb) that plays most media over USB or DLNA (plays divx encoded avi if you rename to mkv) and live with DD5.1/DTS over coax/optical until you can upgrade your receiver. If you can't live without lossless 7.1 then you'll have to go for an older BD player and separate file player.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROSSO Z* /forum/post/21063848
> 
> 
> I read all the problems with playing disks- skipping, etc.
> 
> 
> I have not pulled the trigger yet on a Blu Ray player for those reasons.
> 
> 
> How do i avoid the problems? Oppo?



I have had absolutely no problems playing discs with my inexpensive Panny 110 (but many of the problems you describe with a more expensive Pioneer 51FD, which is now collecting dust).


----------



## pdutia

Been through this thread and am still confused...


Here's what I need. I am not an audio or videophile so when I say good PQ, I mean just that...


Price 
Good Blu-Ray Playback

Network connectivity (Wired OK. Don't really need WiFi)

- For DLNA server

- For Netflix, Pandora, etc.

Good DVD Playback (I currently have an old Toshiba HD-DVD player that does this well, but would like to retire it if possible.)

Something that is realtively fast loading discs. (The Toshiba tries my patience)


The two models I seem to keep running into are the panny 110 and the sony s580. Suggestions (not limited to, but including these two) are requested and greatly appreciated.


----------



## snidely

We have two older versions of the Sony 580 (the 370) that we bought last spring. They load discs pretty fast and do Netflix and Pandora quickly, without a hitch. We don't use it for anything else. Since they were oldish models when we bought them they were around $120. We had to buy an old model for one of our plasmas since it only has component. New models made since 1/1/11 won't pass copyrighted material via component.


----------



## mdavej

I have a Panny 110 and sony s570 (very similar to the 580). Panny does Netflix well and DLNA poorly. Sony does Netflix poorly (IMO) and DLNA fairly well (using a good server like Serviio). Pick your poison. I give Panasonic the edge on DVD upconversion, speed and ease of use. Although sony's netflix interface stinks over all, it does have one cool trick up its sleeve, and that's being able to type in your searches on your iPhone/iPad. On the panny you have to use the number pad on the remote.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21069437
> 
> 
> I have a Panny 110 and sony s570 (very similar to the 580). Panny does Netflix well and DLNA poorly. Sony does Netflix poorly (IMO) and DLNA fairly well (using a good server like Serviio). Pick your poison. I give Panasonic the edge on DVD upconversion, speed and ease of use.



We've never had trouble with Netflix w. our Sonys. Starts up quickly and video quality was/is a lot better than I thought it would be. (Just been doing Netflix since spring when we got our Sony players.) Quality a lot better than std video. Approaches full HD in many cases.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/21069478
> 
> 
> We've never had trouble with Netflix w. our Sonys. Starts up quickly and video quality was/is a lot better than I thought it would be. (Just been doing Netflix since spring when we got our Sony players.) Quality a lot better than std video. Approaches full HD in many cases.



I have no complaints about the PQ, which is on par with everyone else. I just dislike the interface. Panny has bigger cover art, shows frames during ffwd/rew so you can see where you're going, and has subtitles and DD5.1. Sony's interface is just more clunky than other players. It works fine, but isn't nearly as good as it could have been if they had just used the standard Netflix interface everybody else uses. My panny has a Netflix button on the remote so I can go straight to it as soon as I turn it on. Plus you have to register every subscription service through sony's website. You don't have to do that on other players. That extra trip to sony's servers also makes netflix slower to load than any other player I've used (samsung, LG, toshiba, panasonic, etc.).


My 2 cents.


----------



## robhathaway

Does anyone know if there is a blu-ray player that can play back TV recorded on a PVR? I am currently using Windows7, so the files are .wtv, but am open to switching to another PVR application if I can play the recorded programs more easily.


Thanks!


----------



## pdutia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21069437
> 
> 
> I have a Panny 110 and sony s570 (very similar to the 580). Panny does Netflix well and DLNA poorly. Sony does Netflix poorly (IMO) and DLNA fairly well (using a good server like Serviio). Pick your poison. I give Panasonic the edge on DVD upconversion, speed and ease of use. Although sony's netflix interface stinks over all, it does have one cool trick up its sleeve, and that's being able to type in your searches on your iPhone/iPad. On the panny you have to use the number pad on the remote.



Thanks. That helps.


Any other players I should explore?


----------



## pdutia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/21069478
> 
> 
> We've never had trouble with Netflix w. our Sonys. Starts up quickly and video quality was/is a lot better than I thought it would be. (Just been doing Netflix since spring when we got our Sony players.) Quality a lot better than std video. Approaches full HD in many cases.



Thanks for the input. Appreciate it.


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robhathaway* /forum/post/21072983
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a blu-ray player that can play back TV recorded on a PVR? I am currently using Windows7, so the files are .wtv, but am open to switching to another PVR application if I can play the recorded programs more easily.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



It depends on the video. When I record stuff OTA in Win7, I'm able to convert the .wtv titles to MPEG with VideoReDo. My PS3 plays them fine. You can also use tsmuxerGUI to convert the MPEG files for writing to an AVCHD disk.


I'm not sure what you can do with cable TV stuff that has copy restrictions, but I doubt you can do anything except play them from your TV.


----------



## robhathaway




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/21075462
> 
> 
> It depends on the video. When I record stuff OTA in Win7, I'm able to convert the .wtv titles to MPEG with VideoReDo. My PS3 plays them fine. You can also use tsmuxerGUI to convert the MPEG files for writing to an AVCHD disk.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you can do with cable TV stuff that has copy restrictions, but I doubt you can do anything except play them from your TV.



Thanks for the info. Sorry I didn't mention that I'm only recording OTA stuff, and I was hoping to not have to convert the files.


----------



## mdavej

I've never seen a player that will recognize wtv files. Almost any player will play mpeg files. Have you considered connecting your computer to your tv? That's the cheapest/easiest solution.


----------



## slowmk6gti

Just purchased some enew deftech bipolar speakers and next on the list is a bluray player.


What would you guys recomend for around $200? or do i need to spend more to get a good one?


----------



## filmteknik

I am looking for a BD player that has a reputation of being able to digest just about anything and is specifically very good with BD/R's. I don't mean odd formats, just regular Blu-rays that are on "burned" media. This is for a screening room and the disks would be those supplied by studios; it's possible they run at a higher bit rate since there are no extras or other audio. Otherwise technically normal.


Our primary player is a Sony BDP-S550 which has features I want like suppressing on-screen symbols, and internal 5.1 decoding. But I've had cases where a disk was not playable at all on this unit (my Sony BDP-BX2 was able to play it) and not long ago I had a disk that just sputtered to a stop part way through. (I wasn't able to reproduce that error but did not have time to fully investigate. That show finished with a backup DVD.) I do keep the player up to date on firmware.


I recall that in the realm of DVD's, despite having several good players, sometimes when there was a troublesome disk, it strangely was the little $30 no-brand junk player that was best able to smoothly ride out the glitch with least disruption.


So is there a BD player like that? Depending on features I might make that the primary player or maybe just keep it around as a spare. If need be I have an external 5.1 decoder I can use. I'm pretty happy with the existing Sony but I feel like I have to keep a spare handy just in case.


Steve


----------



## superfrog

I am trying to find out which blue-ray players available can play SACD/DVD-A disks. I know that Oppo can but it is a little high for me right now. I have tried searching but I can't seem to get a definite list anywhere. Thanks for any help that you can provide.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *superfrog* /forum/post/21079250
> 
> 
> I am trying to find out which blue-ray players available can play SACD/DVD-A disks. I know that Oppo can but it is a little high for me right now. I have tried searching but I can't seem to get a definite list anywhere. Thanks for any help that you can provide.



Winston has an SACD column in this table: http://winstonsreviews.com/?page_id=69 


-Bill


----------



## mdavej

I can vouch for the sony S570 on that list. It does SACD, and refurbs can be had for about $100. The newer Sx80 series also does SACD.


----------



## superfrog

Thank you very much.


----------



## Bix

Now that I've finally gotten a decent HDTV, I'm finding myself wondering about this.


Most importantly, I'd like to get something on the lower end price wise (~$100 or less) but want to make sure I'm not locking myself out of future firmware updates when the DRM is tweaked. Any rule of thumb here? Is Sony more reliable for this than most since it's their format?


If possible, I'd also like DLNA with wide codec & container support so I don't need to buy an extra box for that. Obviously I'd be willing to pay more for this.


I know that among Blu Ray players in general, I'm best off with a PS3 for firmware upgrades and would like to get one eventually, but I'm not sure I want to shell out the money for one right now.


----------



## torontoml

Looking for a blu-ray player for my parents. Anywhere in the $150-300 range, 3d is not a requirement as I don't see my parents upgrading their TV any time soon. Other than that just want the best for the money and something I can order online and ship to Canada.


----------



## iam1simpleguy

I have Onkyo HTS3400 but I'm in dilemma which is better player that sounds good.I'm not sure which would sound better blu-ray drive on PC or if i use external blu ray player.Audio quality is my only and major priority.So guys plz help me decide which player to choose.


----------



## iam1simpleguy

I have Onkyo HTS3400 but I'm in dilemma which is better player that sounds good.I'm not sure which would sound better blu-ray drive on PC or if i use external blu ray player.Audio quality is my only and major priority.So guys plz help me decide which player to choose.


----------



## rconn2

I'm looking for a BD player that will be a good match for a Panasonic ST30 TV.


My initial research led me to the Panasonic 210 BD player. But, I now wonder if it's unable to playback mp4's over USB (from an iPhone, iPad, etc.) or has weak DLNA support? (I haven't yet tested the TV's file and DLNA capabilities -- we just got it a couple days ago.)


Maybe it'd be better to look for a BD player that complements the TV rather than duplicates it's features (and weaknesses)? Does this make sense? And if so, any suggestions on a BD player that'd provide a good complementary pairing (strong file format support and DLNA)? Or would it be better to pair a Panasonic ST30 with a Panasonic 210 BD player?


----------



## ncdaddy

My DVD player finally died and I need a decent Blu-Ray player that will not break the bank and can play my music CD collection and give give me true 1080P quality picture. In addition, I would like a pretty decent one that will pretty much do all the things that a decent Blu-Ray player should do? I have two Samsung 55" Flat Screens and need to see some decent stuff on my TV's once in a while. I also need a player that can be connected to the Internet both via wireless and via Ethernet LAN connection. Pleae to help a member out here ... what do you recommend. Also, do you recommend buying the ones that are sold in the price clubs such as Costco, BJs or Sams Club? Thanks


----------



## mdavej

^^^ I would look at sony or LG since they use Gracenote to display CD cover art and track info like your computer. The 5xx series models (or 5x price club models) and above are usually wireless. Price club versions of these players are usually better since they include extras like HDMI cables or better remotes for the same price as retail versions. But refurbs of last year's models are by far the best value.


Wireless players typically have a LAN port also, but may I ask why you need both?


----------



## ncdaddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21094883
> 
> 
> ^^^ I would look at sony or LG since they use Gracenote to display CD cover art and track info like your computer. The 5xx series models (or 5x price club models) and above are usually wireless. Price club versions of these players are usually better since they include extras like HDMI cables or better remotes for the same price as retail versions. But refurbs of last year's models are by far the best value.
> 
> 
> Wireless players typically have a LAN port also, but may I ask why you need both?



I just wanted the flexibility just in case I were to have issues with the wireless. Normally hardwired devices seem to be a bit more stable. What do you think about Samsung Blu-Ray Players?


----------



## mdavej

Those are fine players and do Gracenote too, but the sammy threads around here seem to have a lot of posts about reliability issues. But I haven't used a samsung in a while, so I have no firsthand knowledge.


----------



## mgtsol

I hope this is the right thread. I'm thinking about getting a Blu-Ray player on Black Friday, or whenever a good deal comes up before then, but I'm getting a bit lost wading through all the players that are available. My home setup is currently pretty simple - Xbox 360 and cable box run through an Onkyo AV receiver, sound goes through two connected floor speakers, picture to Vizio TV. Everything runs through HDMI so I'm anticipating just plugging the Blu-Ray player into the AV receiver via HDMI and into the network with an ethernet cable. Here's my criteria:


Needed criteria


- Netflix streaming *with Dolby Digital* capability. Netflix streaming works fine for me via the Xbox but it only outputs the sound to my AV receiver in stereo, which means we can't use its "Night time mode", which in turn means loud explosions have us reaching for the volume down button and whispered conversations have us reaching for volume up. Apparently the AV receiver can only use night mode when it's receiving DD, so this is a must. (Someone mentioned this "too loud/too quiet" problem is down to having a simple L+R speaker setup - for now - and that getting a centre speaker will help sort this out, so I should look into that sometime)


Bonus criteria


- Pandora

- Ability to stream music and video content from my media server which is TVersity running on Windows 7. I currently use the Xbox 360 for this - via the 360's native capability, not the 360's media player app which I found tortuously slow in dealing with a music collection above about 10GB - so if the Blu-ray player can't do this, not a big deal. If it has a nice UI, all the better

- Cheap! I could probably only spend up to about $100 on it


Not needed/not applicable


- 3D

- Wifi. I'm sure most players have it anyway but I can't see us needing it anytime soon since it would be sitting right next to a gigabit home router anyway


That's it I think. I hope I didn't miss anything. Any hints/tips/advice much appreciated!


----------



## mdavej

You may want to check out THIS thread. AFAIK, only panasonic and a couple of LG's do Netflix DD5.1. Panasonic is a terrible DLNA streamer, but LG generally isn't bad.


But realize that most Netflix titles aren't DD5.1 anyway. So even if you get a player that can do it, it won't really solve your problem. My poor man's night mode is the tv speakers, so I can get by without DD5.1.


----------



## greg du jour

I'm looking for a BDP that has an integrated 5.1 receiver. (Shelf space is an issue and we are devoted minimalists.) Actually, I will have a 2.1 system of speakers, but like the expandability option, so flexible speaker configuration is key. I would like it to have either HDMI or optical input from the tv (50" Panasonic GT30) because we watch a lot of OTA. Streaming and all that connectivity is nice, but not essential, and a small form factor would be great.


My research has shown about 3 integrated BDP/receivers, the Harman Kardon BDS 5, the Samsung HW-D7000, and one from Denon that I can't afford. The HK seems to have everything I'm looking for, but costs more than it should, and the Samsung seems to have QC issues.


Any ideas?


----------



## Benjithx

Hi Guys, I'm in the midst of an upgrade to my theater setup and had a couple questions.

I have a 65 VT30 Panny on the way (Thank you AVSForum for helping me with that decision). My next purchase will be a blu-ray player and I'm a little lost on what I need exactly. I've been scouring the forums for the last week, but seem to be lost. The only music I listen to is on this system is through Pandora via my ipad, so SACD play back, etc. isn't necessary. I really just want a quality player that delivers the best picture to my new plasma, isn't loud, can handle 3D, and has some fun features I can screw with (Netflix, etc.). I am a little lost in the video player jargon and am having a hard time distinguishing the attributes that would pertain to my needs. Please help!


My system:

Panasonic 65 VT30 Plasma

Denon AVR-4806

Denon DVD-3910

Monster HTS 3600MKII

Xbox 360

Klipsch RF-3 5.1 speaker setup

Def Tech 15 powered sub


Considering these players

Denon DBP-2012UDCI

Oppo BDP-93 or 95


Thank you very much for your help and patience. I'm learning a lot on this website and appreciate the experienced users associated with it.


----------



## Benjithx

My Reciever only handles HDMI 1.1... so it would seem I need a Blu-Ray player with two HDMI outputs. How do I cable this?

One to the TV direct and one to the receiver for audio???


----------



## BillP

Take a look at the Panasonic 310 as well as the Denon and Oppo. The latter two, you are paying for SACD/DVD-A (which it sounds like you don't need), and excellent analog audio. IMO, they are overkill for you if you don't need SACD/DVD-A and if you use digital audio outs (i.e., HDMI to yoru receiver). The Pannys are just as good for video and for ditigal audio out, have 3D, and stream Netflix and Pandora, among others. If you go Oppo, go with the 93 rather than the 95 (unless you use analog audio -- the main difference between then is the audio DACs).


----------



## Benjithx

Does the oppo-93 handle 3D?


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Benjithx* /forum/post/21112732
> 
> 
> Does the oppo-93 handle 3D?



Yes.


S~


----------



## Benjithx

Great info. Thank you!


----------



## dgwow

Hi there,


I'm looking for a bluray player under 200$ with the best possible video and audio output, for a Panasonic P50G10 2D television.


I'm running a Marantz sr6003 receiver and have both optical and HDMI cables available.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## WhereToStart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgwow* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a bluray player under 200$ with the best possible video and audio output, for a Panasonic P50G10 2D television.
> 
> 
> I'm running a Marantz sr6003 receiver and have both optical and HDMI cables available.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Panasonic 110 or 210 would get my vote.


----------



## dgwow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WhereToStart* /forum/post/21113523
> 
> 
> Panasonic 110 or 210 would get my vote.



I was actually looking at both of those.


At my local futureshop they have both the 100 and the 110, they look pretty similar in specs and the prices are around the same. Are there any noticeable differences?


----------



## mdavej

The 100 is an older model which lacks the latest viera cast app (last firmware update was back in June) and does not include the Avatar 3D disc. The disc alone is worth about $100 US. Not sure if it's included there or not. In any case I'd go for the 110 unless the 100 has some analog outputs you need (100 has component and the 110 doesn't).


----------



## Enyar

Just upgraded an older Panasonic plasma to the P55ST30. I have all my sources going to an Onkyo RC-360 receiver, which then feed the plasma by HDMI. Which blu-ray player would offer the best quality? If it could play downloaded movies that would be great. I haven't played around with the TV much, but both the TV and receiver can play Pandora which is nice. If I could play videos through wifi or off my portable harddrive that would be great too.


----------



## mdavej

^^^ Oppo BDP-95


----------



## Enyar

$1000??? Lets keep it to $200 or less.


----------



## mdavej

^^^ You said you wanted "the best", and Oppo is it. Panny 210 is an excellent disc player and streamer but terrible at playing files. Sony 580 and LG are ok streamers and quite good at playing files. All are under $200.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Benjithx* /forum/post/21111517
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, I’m in the midst of an upgrade to my theater setup and had a couple questions.
> 
> I have a 65” VT30 Panny on the way (Thank you AVSForum for helping me with that decision). My next purchase will be a blu-ray player and I’m a little lost on what I need exactly. I’ve been scouring the forums for the last week, but seem to be lost. The only music I listen to is on this system is through Pandora via my ipad, so SACD play back, etc. isn’t necessary. I really just want a quality player that delivers the best picture to my new plasma, isn’t loud, can handle 3D, and has some fun features I can screw with (Netflix, etc.). I am a little lost in the video player jargon and am having a hard time distinguishing the attributes that would pertain to my needs. Please help!
> 
> 
> My system:
> 
> Panasonic 65” VT30 Plasma
> 
> Denon AVR-4806
> 
> Denon DVD-3910
> 
> Monster HTS 3600MKII
> 
> Xbox 360
> 
> Klipsch RF-3 5.1 speaker setup
> 
> Def Tech 15” powered sub
> 
> 
> Considering these players…
> 
> Denon DBP-2012UDCI
> 
> Oppo BDP-93 or 95
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your help and patience. I’m learning a lot on this website and appreciate the experienced users associated with it.



Your receiver doesn't decode the lossless bluray formats - TrueHD or DTS-HD-MA. It does accept 7.1 analog inputs, so having a player that does the decoding and then sourcing the sound through analog seems to be what you need to get the best sound.


If you're considering the Denon, then the three players you're looking at are the Oppo BDP-93 ($499), the Denon DBP-2012UDCI ($899.95 at Vanns), and the Oppo BDP-95 ($999). At that level, you are dealing with extremely good analog capable players, all of which can give you decoding of the lossless sound formats and analog connectivity.


I would choose the BDP-95, since for $100 more than the Denon, it gives you better DAC technology (ES 9018 SABRE 32 bit) for better analog sound performance, arguably a better graphics chip (Marvell Qdeo), more file formats supported and hard drive connectivity through USB and eSATA connectors, for ripped DVDs or Blurays. It also has a much better power supply, etc. But the best is the customer support that Oppo gives.


You can replace the your existing DVD player ( which does play SACD's and DVD-A's I believe) with any of these players, since they will at least equal or exceed the upscaling capabilities of the DVD player significantly.


----------



## Enyar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21129249
> 
> 
> ^^^ You said you wanted "the best", and Oppo is it. Panny 210 is an excellent disc player and streamer but terrible at playing files. Sony 580 and LG are ok streamers and quite good at playing files. All are under $200.




You are right, I should have specified a price first. So the panasonic cant play files off a portable harddrive?


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Enyar* /forum/post/21129493
> 
> 
> You are right, I should have specified a price first. So the panasonic cant play files off a portable harddrive?



The BDP-95 wouldn't be useful to you anyways, since your receiver:

Doesn't have multi channel analog inputs
Is HDMI 1.4a compliant, so you want to use HDMI for connections
Decodes the lossless formats.


The BDP-95 is meant for folks who have receivers or pre/pros with analog multichannel preferred or only. Since you don't have that capability, and your receiver is optimized for HDMI, the BDP-95 is a waste, since the +$500 is devoted to something you won't use.


The Oppo BDP-93 is the Oppo that would be best with your receiver; it is $499. To me, it is worth the money, but since you're looking for sub $200, you'll have to compromise on some of what you want to get; mdavej has some good suggestions for you at that price.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Enyar* /forum/post/21129493
> 
> 
> You are right, I should have specified a price first. So the panasonic cant play files off a portable harddrive?



Only very few types. Off the top of my head, I think only mkv, mpg and wmv. Check the panny thread and the downloadable manual for details. Rather than re-encode all my files to those formats, I gave up on panny and stream most everything from serviio to sony. My sony still chokes on really high bitrate mkvs and won't do flv. IMO it's really better to get a separate box for streaming since disc players are so finicky and often limited. You may even want to consider a PS3 if you can stretch you budget a little.


----------



## ZzBloopzZ

I just jumped on a bundled deal where they threw in a Samsung BD-D5500. Is this a good bluray player? I won't use any of the apps or netflix, since I already have a WDTV Live Plus.


I just want to view blurays and DVD's in top quality. I was thinking maybe I should sell it off and then get the Panny BDT210, which also comes with a free Avatar 3D Bluray movie. Besides Cnet gave the 210 it's editors choice rating but then again they have never reveiwed the D5500.


Thanks!


----------



## Enyar

It looks like the 110 comes with Avatar and is available for $105 on BB. If I can run a wired connection pretty easily (which I assume would offer better performance anyway), should I just go with the 110?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Enyar* /forum/post/21133191
> 
> 
> It looks like the 110 comes with Avatar and is available for $105 on BB. If I can run a wired connection pretty easily (which I assume would offer better performance anyway), should I just go with the 110?



Good price. If you can live with the file playback limitations then go for it. I'm quite happy with my 110 and got most of my money back when I sold my Avatar disc.


----------



## Cougar360

I jus picked up the denon dbp 1611 for 99 bucks do to it being open box and bb re-modeling the magnolia center the sound is awdo,e and ive never seen am better picture


----------



## wrat

Looking for a player that will play ALL manner of silver discs Including .mkv's of anime,pal dvd, any region, avchd,avi,divx etc ..3D is a must I dont care about netflix or streaming..

I have a PS3 but it does not do any pal dvd or mkv stuff...trying to avoid the oppo just cause I prefer to buy local..does such a player other than the oppo exist?


----------



## jawwstin

So, my 60GB PS3 is finally croaking and since I really don't play games anymore I feel I should go standalone.


I'm looking for a player with:

-Good loading times, PS3 times or faster.

-Little noise, this really bothered me on my PS3. Are there any no-fan units out there?

-Netflix and Amazon VOD support

-MKV support, network or USB is fine.

-Around $120 or lower

-Decent DVD upscaling

-Manufactured by a company with decent customer support that provides a good warranty

-Reliability and stability


Do not care, will never use:

-3D

-Wifi


Also, I'm not sure if these are standard features or not but I would like a player that supports 1080P/24P output (honestly this is a must) and decodes every format to LPCM (I'm not sure if this really is a feature or not but someone was talking about it in a place I frequent as a good feature of the PS3, but I can't say if they knew what they were talking about. I'm not too clued in on BD players either, obviously.







) for best sound receiver compatibility as I plan on upgrading my setup in a few months or so.


Lastly, is Blu-ray PQ really a concern among players anymore? Or are they all pretty much equal at playing Blu-rays? If there really is a difference I may have to raise the amount I'll spend. Though I may have to do that with all the things I put in my "want" column..


----------



## anikun07

I was wondering if bdps were pretty much the same in terms of qualtiy too. I don't car about netflix or streaming or the like. I just want to to put discs in and play them.


Do the brand names make quality players without networking? Or do they cut quality because it's not the premium lineup? I'm finally interested in owning bd but I just want a disc player with good sdvd upconversion for aroun $100. I was just wondering if all the brands were about the same now that bd has been around a while.


Also, is bd here to stay? They keep changing hdmi standards so I was wondering if bd standards were scheduled for changs tht would require new players like if 4k or 1440p res. was going to be appearing soon.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anikun07* /forum/post/21137768
> 
> 
> I was wondering if bdps were pretty much the same in terms of qualtiy too.



Yes


> Quote:
> Do the brand names make quality players without networking?



Nobody makes blu-ray players without networking.


> Quote:
> I was just wondering if all the brands were about the same now that bd has been around a while.



They are. The only thing that differentiates players today is features besides blu-ray playback, features like upconversion, audio, streaming, file playback, DLNA, etc.


> Quote:
> Also, is bd here to stay? They keep changing hdmi standards so I was wondering if bd standards were scheduled for changs tht would require new players like if 4k or 1440p res. was going to be appearing soon.



Who knows, but I think it's safe to say that's years away. If money is a concern, good used players can be had for around $30. When 1440p comes, you'll have to spend several thousand on a new tv and a new player to go with it. If you're concerned about obsolescence, just rent discs instead of buying.


jawwstin,


The panasonic 110 meets all your requirements.


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anikun07* /forum/post/21137768
> 
> 
> Also, is bd here to stay?



Pundits seem to think that Blu-Ray is the last physical format we'll see, and that it may well disappear in 5+ years. They all seem to think that the future of video in the home is streaming. I'm not so sure about either philosophy, but it does seem like buying a Blu-Ray player you plan on keeping for several years that can play streamed content is a better idea than buying one that cannot.


----------



## anikun07

I'll keep that in mind. I don't think our 768k dsl would suppot streaming well either. I've always wondered why music is still cds and not a flash chip yet, maybe similar to nintendo ds cards.


Anyway, thanks for the food for thought.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrat* /forum/post/21135584
> 
> 
> Looking for a player that will play ALL manner of silver discs Including .mkv's of anime,pal dvd, any region, avchd,avi,divx etc ..3D is a must I dont care about netflix or streaming..
> 
> I have a PS3 but it does not do any pal dvd or mkv stuff...trying to avoid the oppo just cause I prefer to buy local..does such a player other than the oppo exist?



Just a question, not criticizing at all, but why do you prefer local?


I only ask because Oppo's service is so good and they bend over backwards for you, so if service is a big reason for going local, then you should consider Oppo's reputation.


----------



## wrat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu* /forum/post/21139420
> 
> 
> Just a question, not criticizing at all, but why do you prefer local?
> 
> 
> I only ask because Oppo's service is so good and they bend over backwards for you, so if service is a big reason for going local, then you should consider Oppo's reputation.



I prefer to support local biz


----------



## anikun07

Thanks for your responses. I did some brand comparisons and decided on panasonic, now I just need to pick t75, t110, or t210. Since their website shows the 110 having their upconversion feature, I definitely want that but I'm not so sure about the 210 for their digital tube sound and high clarity sound features. I haven't seen reviews on those features yet. Does anyone have experience with panasonics?


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anikun07* /forum/post/21140746
> 
> 
> I did some brand comparisons and decided on panasonic, now I just need to pick t75, t110, or t210. Since their website shows the 110 having their upconversion feature, I definitely want that but I'm not so sure about the 210 for their digital tube sound and high clarity sound features.



IMO, silly features. Bottom line: if you can connect to the internet wired, go 110; if you need WiFi, go 210; if you have a 3D display but a non-3D receiver and therefore need dual HDMI outs, go 310.


----------



## anikun07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/21140827
> 
> 
> IMO, silly features. Bottom line: if you can connect to the internet wired, go 110; if you need WiFi, go 210; if you have a 3D display but a non-3D receiver and therefore need dual HDMI outs, go 310.



Thanks. Just wondering what you thought about the difference between 75 and 110? What do you thinj about their Enhanced HDMI Upconversion? I've read their players are supposed to be quite good at playing sdvd.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anikun07* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Just wondering what you thought about the difference between 75 and 110? What do you thinj about their Enhanced HDMI Upconversion? I've read their players are supposed to be quite good at playing sdvd.



The 75 doesn't do 3D, upconversion on the 75 is fine.


----------



## anikun07

Thanks so much! This narrows it down. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## shanker

Blu Ray player or HTPC?



I'm looking for a good BR player that will also play 1080P MKV files from BR rips. My Samsung BD-5700 stutters when I play MKVs from USB and its giving me occasional playback issues with the BRs themselves so I want to replace it.


I've been looking at the Marantz UD-5005/Denon 1611/ and the Pioneer Elite. I can also assemble an HTPC for the same money and stream/play whatever I want but can i get the same BR picture quality out of a PC? I watch more BR discs than files.


Thanks for the help!


----------



## anikun07

I considered going the HTPC route but I decided that using a standalone blu-ray player, for all discs, would consume less energy than my PC. So the only thing I'm concerned about is BD audio playback formats and SDVD upconversion. I'm not too familiar with the different players and their multi-format file playback. I use my pc for all file playback. I figured there's a lot less fuss with trying to figure out compatible audio and video codecs with whatever player I choose.


As for picture quality, I would suspect if your HTPC resolution was the same as your HDTV it wouldn't matter because there's not resolution conversion. I'm not familiar with blu-ray playback and PCs but I would expect video codecs would be installed with the bdp software, but for audio output to the AV receiver I don't know if you would need a compatible sound card or if graphics cards export audio over the HDMI signal. It's been a long time since I've ordered a graphics cards and I'm sure they've come a long way in the last few years...A quick search shows that there are graphics cards that output A/V over the HDMI, so I guess that's a viable route. I think for BD playback a player would work best because it's dedicated for that purpose. Can PCs output the 7.1 audio? I would expect so if it's over HDMI but s/pdif would only do 5.1 unless there are analog outs and a multi-channel input on the receiver. I'm still running an Audigy ZS2 Platinum and use the s/pdif and I know it can only export 5.1 from DVDs, games and audio are only 2 channel unless using the analog outs.


I hope this helps a little or gives some food for thought. Someone with more knowledge in this area can probably give a more informed bit of advice.


----------



## Theresa

I have both a stand alone BD player and a PC one. The stand alone is much more reliable in just playing the disks. I would recommend either an inexpensive Sony or the Oppo 93, a much more advanced player. I have a cheap Sony one I paid $100 for and it plays any BD I put in it unlike Total Media Theater 5 on the PC.


----------



## anikun07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theresa* /forum/post/21144913
> 
> 
> I have both a stand alone BD player and a PC one. The stand alone is much more reliable in just playing the disks. I would recommend either an inexpensive Sony or the Oppo 93, a much more advanced player. I have a cheap Sony one I paid $100 for and it plays any BD I put in it unlike Total Media Theater 5 on the PC.



I don't know how much of an issue it could be but with background apps running the movie might be more likely to hang. BD has to be a lot of continual data processing and at the least mildly cpu and memory intensive.


----------



## ZzBloopzZ

I received a combo package with my TV where they threw in a free Samsung BD-D5500. Would it be fine for just DVD/BD playback? I do not plan to use any apps and will use WDTV Live for file playback. I just want best PQ and fast/quiet performance of disc playback.


I am debating if I should sell it (It's still new in box) and pick up a Panasonic BDT210, as it's Cnet's editors choice and lots of people seem to recommend it in this thread. Havn't seen many recommend the Samsung, is there a reason why?


Also, will the BD-D5500 play backed up BD-R/RE?


----------



## anikun07

I would look up reviews of the 5500 on amazon or somewhere similar. If you only want disc playback then perhaps the panny 75 would be good enough. It 210 just has more features for networked playback. But check on the bd-r playback first.


----------



## wrxman

Hello --- Anyone done a comparison between the Oppo-93 and the Yamaha BD-A1010?


I cannot find much review information on the Yamaha. I have read a lot about the Oppo that is positive. I play alot of CD's via analog outs so I am interested in which player has the better DAC's.


My Pioneer player is starting the death spiral....so here we go again , but Pioneer has made me mad this time.










Thanks!


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrxman* /forum/post/21149808
> 
> 
> Hello --- Anyone done a comparison between the Oppo-93 and the Yamaha BD-A1010?
> 
> 
> I cannot find much review information on the Yamaha. I have read a lot about the Oppo that is positive. I play alot of CD's via analog outs so I am interested in which player has the better DAC's.
> 
> 
> My Pioneer player is starting the death spiral....so here we go again , but Pioneer has made me mad this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I think you should go Oppo. You're considering about $500 as your budget at least. If sound quality is your goal, the reviews and testing done will testify to that. I haven't seen any comparisons of the two, but for the Oppo:


Oppo 93 formats:


Video -


ASF (Advanced Systems Format)

AVCHD

AVI (Audio Video Interleave)

DIVX Media Format

GIF

ISO

JPG

M2TS (BDAV MPEG-2 Transport Stream)

M4A (same as MP4)

M4V (same as MP4)

MKV (Matroska, both .mkv and .mka)

MP4

MPG (MPEG-1)

MOV (Quicktime)

OGM

PNG

TS (Transport Stream)

VOB (Video Object)

WMV (Windows Media Video)



Audio:


AAC (Advanced Audio Coding)

APE (Monkey's Audio)

FLAC (Free Lossless Audio Codec)

MP3 (MPEG-1 Audio Layer 3)

WAV

WMA (Windows Media Audio) (not WMA Pro, Lossless or Voice)


Yamaha supported file formats:


Video:


H.264 (MPEG-4 AVC),

WMV9,

MPEG-1,

MPEG-2,

DivX Plus HD (DivX 3/4/5/6),

Xvid


Audio:


MP3,

WMA9,

WAV,

AAC,


Photo:


JPEG, GIF, PNG


Both support DLNA, the Oppo has two HDMI ports if you have a 3D display and not a 3D AVR, the DACs in the Oppo are high quality, don't know what the Yamaha has. The Oppo supports direct connection to a USB or eSATA hard drive for music / video storage in addition to the DLNA option. It also has the Marvell chip for video processing and is capable of wireless connection, which the Yamaha is not. Oppo regularly distributes firmware upgrades to keep up with disk issues and improving streaming service (check their list).


If you are willing to pay more for top notch stereo / multi channel analog, add $500 and get the BDP-95 for all the features listed above and SABRE 32 bit DACs. All in what you want and the amount of money it's worth to you.


----------



## anikun07

I had a quick question about PCM and disc players. Is it typically defaulted to output bitstream audio over HDMI? I'm a little confused about PCM and Bitstream. Is bitstream basically a direct audio output to receiver or decoder and then plays up to 7.1? And then PCM is just decoded by the player and the output is 2.0? Also, are dvds and blurays mastered in either PCM or Bitstream or is it just a playback option? I understand the different codecs like Dolby Digital 5.1 and DTS 5.1 or ES/EX, etc. I'm just unclear on the playback of audio of movies and the multi-channel audio out. If it helps with an explanation I will be connecting the blu-ray player to an AVR (Yamaha RX-V667 - supports all 7.1 codecs).


Thanks in advance!


----------



## MEYJR68

For a 25th anniversary gift at work i had a choice of many things I could pick from. Most of it of course I had no use for. However I am upgrading some of my HT equipment and decided to take the Blu ray player they offered. Although it didn't specify exactly which one I would get I thought I'd take a shot and if it was a cheapo I would stick it in the bedroom and go ahead and buy the oppo bd-93 I wanted. Well it came in yesterday and it is a sony s780. So after reading some about it on here and other sites it seems to be a decent player. Should I put it in the HT or put it in the bedroom and buy the BD-93? I don't need 3D or skype. I just need the best picture and sound quality.


----------



## csilverstein

I was using a Panasonic 310 and was happy with it, but had some problems with it that required replacement. Warranty support has been horrendous, and after waiting a month for a replacement - with phone calls and e-mails being little use in speeding things up -- I finally gave up and bought a Samsung 6700.


So far, Blue-Ray picture quality seems even better, although it's been a while since I used my 310, so hard to make a direct comparison. Wondering why I see so little mention of the 6700 here.


Now, though, debating trying out an Oppo 93 before my Samsung return window expires. From what I've read here, here, Blue-Rays through hdmi alone might not be much of a difference or make it worth giving it a try, but then there's so much praise for the player in general, thought I'd ask again. Also, for playing CDs, would that make it worth trying out to see if there's a difference? No plans to use other formats, except possibly some streaming from pc -- though I have other devices that can do this.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csilverstein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was using a Panasonic 310 and was happy with it, but had some problems with it that required replacement. Warranty support has been horrendous, and after waiting a month for a replacement - with phone calls and e-mails being little use in speeding things up -- I finally gave up and bought a Samsung 6700.
> 
> 
> So far, Blue-Ray picture quality seems even better, although it's been a while since I used my 310, so hard to make a direct comparison. Wondering why I see so little mention of the 6700 here.
> 
> 
> Now, though, debating trying out an Oppo 93 before my Samsung return window expires. From what I've read here, here, Blue-Rays through hdmi alone might not be much of a difference or make it worth giving it a try, but then there's so much praise for the player in general, thought I'd ask again. Also, for playing CDs, would that make it worth trying out to see if there's a difference? No plans to use other formats, except possibly some streaming from pc -- though I have other devices that can do this.



If you are using HDMI to your AVR then no advantage for playing CD's. However, the customer service experience you would have with an Oppo is not comparable to Panasonic with the one hour wait on hold to talk with someone or the week to four week turn around for e-mail support. With Samsung support, you don't wait as long as with Panasonic but the idiots at first Level are useless and second level may be good, but when I called the second level would have been great had I been calling about a refrigerator.


With Oppo I initiated a support request thru e-mail, got a response within an hour, and resolution within two hours.


----------



## MEYJR68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/21153970
> 
> 
> If you are using HDMI to your AVR then no advantage for playing CD's. However, the customer service experience you would have with an Oppo is not comparable to Panasonic with the one hour wait on hold to talk with someone or the week to four week turn around for e-mail support. With Samsung support, you don't wait as long as with Panasonic but the idiots at first Level are useless and second level may be good, but when I called the second level would have been great had I been calling about a refrigerator.
> 
> 
> With Oppo I initiated a support request thru e-mail, got a response within an hour, and resolution within two hours.



As you can read in a couple posts up I am also debating buying an Oppo. I have read a lot about their customer service and how great it is and i feel that is very important. I have also read how well built they are so I am curious what sort of customer service issues are there I should be concerned about needing help with? Or maybe that is why they are so quick, they have so few to deal with. Like the old Maytag repairman with nothing to do.


I guess I will try the s780 first since it was free and then decide if I want to spend the extra cash for the Oppo. Or I could upgrade the player in my living room with the s780, move that Samsung to the bedroom, and get the oppo for the theater room.


----------



## lmoore1231

We are upgrading to a newer BD player and have narrowed it down to two players from reading this thread and other reviews. We've had a Pioneer DBP-320 for 1.5 years and it gets frequent software updating. Yet, nearly a third of the BD disks either won't load or freeze up during playback. And the player is painfully slow.


We are ready for a faster and more dependable player. We only play Blu-ray and DVD disks - no streaming or web (at least not yet). 2D picture quality is most important to us. We also use optical audio out for our older receiver. Here's what we're looking for:


- Fast power on, load, and eject times (BD and DVD).

- Excellent BD and DVD picture quality with our Pany 50" G20.

- More reliable BD playing.

- Optical audio out for our 10 yr old Pioneer VSX-35TX Receiver.


The Panasonic BDT210 seems like the best choice for speed, image quality and value for our needs. And the Oppo-93 seems best if we want superior quality and excellent customer service without totally breaking the bank. Leaning toward the T210 (my wife controls the finances). Any thoughts?


----------



## mdavej

All your requirements would be met by the panny. But why the 210 rather than the 110? Your Pio wasn't wi-fi.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MEYJR68* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> As you can read in a couple posts up I am also debating buying an Oppo. I have read a lot about their customer service and how great it is and i feel that is very important. I have also read how well built they are so I am curious what sort of customer service issues are there I should be concerned about needing help with? Or maybe that is why they are so quick, they have so few to deal with. Like the old Maytag repairman with nothing to do.
> 
> 
> I guess I will try the s780 first since it was free and then decide if I want to spend the extra cash for the Oppo. Or I could upgrade the player in my living room with the s780, move that Samsung to the bedroom, and get the oppo for the theater room.



csilverstein had a particular problem with customer support and if that is an issue you can' t go wrong with an Oppo. Your Sony is an excellent player and I have no 1st hand experience with Sony cistomer support.


I had a laser burn out on a Oppo DVD player and it was out of warranty. It was repaired for a flat rate, less than $50, and I paid outbound shipping.


Right now, your Sony is free and if you have no problems, you have no issues. If you keep your players forever, the Oppo is a good way to go, especially with their flat rate repair. You could easily go through $500 worth of players by the time you replace an Oppo. I still have and use my Oppo DV-983H DVD player for anime, region free playback, SACD, and DVD-A. I use Panasonic Blu-ray players but have easily spent $500 so far, but I am always looking for the latest and greatest feature set. If your like me and want to replace your player every year, then an Oppo may not be the way to go.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anikun07* /forum/post/21151603
> 
> 
> I had a quick question about PCM and disc players. Is it typically defaulted to output bitstream audio over HDMI? I'm a little confused about PCM and Bitstream. Is bitstream basically a direct audio output to receiver or decoder and then plays up to 7.1? And then PCM is just decoded by the player and the output is 2.0? Also, are dvds and blurays mastered in either PCM or Bitstream or is it just a playback option? I understand the different codecs like Dolby Digital 5.1 and DTS 5.1 or ES/EX, etc. I'm just unclear on the playback of audio of movies and the multi-channel audio out. If it helps with an explanation I will be connecting the blu-ray player to an AVR (Yamaha RX-V667 - supports all 7.1 codecs).
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



That's not quite right. HERE's a detailed explanation.


----------



## anikun07

Great link, thanks! But it leaves me wondering if I would want to set the player to pcm or bitstream. If in the case of the panny 75 th manual says pcm is downmixed to 2.0 so I would of course want my v667 to do all the encoding to be able have at least 5.1 audio. However, if I were to choose pcm on the player I would want a model the outputs beyond 2.0 so a higher model than the 75 would be required. I haven't checked the owners manuals yet of the 110 or higher yet but I will do that soon. Parhaps I missed it but is pcm an encoding? I only ask because on my sony dvd player if there is more than one audio mix I have the option of changing between pcm, D.D. 5.1, DTS 5.1, or other languages. I think that maual says it does pcm by default unless another I selected. I was just confused that nowhere in the sony manual does it say bitstream, only pcm is mentioned.


----------



## mdavej

My panny 110 has a bitstream/pcm setting although the manual doesn't really say so. I wouldn't expect the 75 to be any different. My sony doesn't say anything about bitstream either, but the Auto setting will bitstream (if possible), and the PCM setting will send full 7.1 PCM.

HERE's some more detail on PCM (or LPCM in the case of DVD/Blu-ray).


Someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm not aware of any modern player that won't output full 7.1 via PCM or bitstream. So I don't think you need to be concerned about this particular aspect.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My panny 110 has a bitstream/pcm setting although the manual doesn't really say so. I wouldn't expect the 75 to be any different. My sony doesn't say anything about bitstream either, but the Auto setting will bitstream (if possible), and the PCM setting will send full 7.1 PCM.
> 
> HERE's some more detail on PCM (or LPCM in the case of DVD/Blu-ray).
> 
> 
> Someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm not aware of any modern player that won't output full 7.1 via PCM or bitstream. So I don't think you need to be concerned about this particular aspect.



The lower end panny's don't. The 75 only does 2ch, the 110 only does 5.1.


----------



## anikun07

Thanks for that second link, they're very informative. I kind of get it, but not quite 100%. In the Panasonic 75 manual it shows this:


Digital Audio Output

Terminal Bitstream PCM (2)


HDMI AV Outputs using BD-Video: 7.1 PCM (1)

Out Original audio DVD-Video: 5.1 PCM



(1) When BD-Video Secondary Audio is set to On, the audio will be output as Dolby Digital, DTS Digital Surround, or 5.1 PCM.

(2) The Maximum possible number of Dolby sound is 2.0 PCM




This is what the T110, T210, and T310 have in their manuals:



Digital Audio Output

Terminal Bitstream PCM (2)


HDMI AV Outputs using BD-Video: 7.1 PCM (1)(2)(3)

Out Original audio(1) DVD-Video: 5.1 PCM


Optical Dolby Digital/ Down-mixed 2.0 ch

Out DTS Digital Surround PCM


(1) When BD-Video Secondary Audio is set to On, the audio will be output as Dolby Digital, DTS Digital Surround, or 5.1 PCM.

(2) BDT110: The Maximum possible number of Dolby sound is 5.1 PCM

(3) The audio output is amplified from 5.1ch or 6.1ch to 7.1ch depending on the DTS, Inc. specifications.


So if I read and understood this correctly the BD75 will only output 2.0 when set to PCM, but it's only for Dolby. And many movies are encoded in Dolby. The BDT110 is like the BD75 except it will only do 5.1 instead of 2.0 with Dolby encoding. And nothing is mentioned about the T210 and T310 so I would assume they don't have any limitation about the max number of channels output when set to PCM. But it doesn't mention anything about DTS being downmixed to 2.0 when set to PCM, so perhaps DTS 5.1 and higher are spared.


Does this sound like I'm understanding what Panasonic is specifying?


----------



## moxie1617

That's the way I understand it also.


----------



## anikun07

I don't know if I would use bitstream or PCM once I have a BDP so perhaps I will wait 'til there's a killer sale on a T210. It has all the features I'm interested in, and then some. But I'd rather have it be more than I need than not do what I want it to.


Since I'm not familiar with BD what exactly is secondary audio? I read it can be things like PIP audio. Is it basically any extra audio that's not the main feature?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anikun07* /forum/post/21155770
> 
> 
> Since I'm not familiar with BD what exactly is secondary audio? I read it can be things like PIP audio. Is it basically any extra audio that's not the main feature?



It's the audio yak track that goes with the Picture-in-Picture feature. The main audio is reduced in volume and the Secondary Audio mixed in.


-Bill


----------



## anikun07

Is it a BDP PIP feature for commentary? Or does the TV need PIP functionality? Sorry, I feel this is a rather stupid question but I don't quite get it.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anikun07* /forum/post/21156296
> 
> 
> Is it a BDP PIP feature for commentary? Or does the TV need PIP functionality? Sorry, I feel this is a rather stupid question but I don't quite get it.



We have too many features in consumer electronics.


Blu-ray PIP and TV PIP are different things. You can play Bluray PIP on a TV without it's own PIP; it's just part of the discs audio/video.


Blu-ray PIP + Secondary Audio are called "Bonus View" by the studios. It is for commentary. Only some discs have the feature. Whether it is important depends on your tastes and perhaps the specific feature. Me: I just want to watch the movie.


-Bill


----------



## anikun07

Thanks, Bill. No kidding about too many features. I listen to commentaries, but not at home. Home is for watching the movie, the movie exported to Zune is for listening to commentaries away from home. :-D


Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## lmoore1231

Thanks mdavej, the 210 would make updates easier without an ethernet cable.


----------



## TatorTot

Should i get a ps3 now or wait for black friday ?


----------



## anikun07

PS3 is supposed to be really good. If energy conservation is important to you, a standalone players uses a lot less energy. 75 watts vs 10 watts (panasonic t210). There are probably deals to be hd on black friday and I would expect them on bdps and ps3s.


----------



## ZzBloopzZ

How is BD-R support for this player? In particular 3D DL BD-R's.


Thanks!


----------



## holyindian

I am planning to buy Oppo BDP-95 next year by april. But for now, i am looking for a bluray player that i cud use for next 4-5 months... dont want to spend more than 150 dollars for this player, as anyways i wud be using it for only 5 months.

Pls suggest me a player that can play good quality movie content.

I was looking at Panny BDT210. Or is there anything better for this price range?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZzBloopzZ* /forum/post/21160509
> 
> 
> How is BD-R support for this player? In particular 3D DL BD-R's.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Which player?


-Bill


----------



## mshap

I am in the market for a new Blu-ray player. I have an older Samsung Blu-ray right now (either 1st or 2nd generation). The issues I am having are incredible slow loading times and hang up on some newer discs. Here are my priorities.


1. fast loading time

2. wi-fi - more for firmware upgrades than anything else. We don't stream much, but when we do we use the Apple TV.

3. We do not want 3-D (my wife won't let me get a 3D TV)


I see a lot of recommendations for the Panasonic T210, but doesn't that have 3D capability?


Thank you in advance.


Mark


----------



## mdavej

It's hard to find a wifi player without 3D these days. I'd say the vast majority of people with 3D players (including me) don't have a 3D tv. Just because it can do 3D doesn't mean you have to use it. If it's that important to you not to see that 3D logo anywhere on your player, go for something like an Insignia. Those are decent non-3D players.


----------



## nuwde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21129984
> 
> 
> Only very few types. Off the top of my head, I think only mkv, mpg and wmv. Check the panny thread and the downloadable manual for details. Rather than re-encode all my files to those formats, I gave up on panny and stream most everything from serviio to sony. My sony still chokes on really high bitrate mkvs and won't do flv. IMO it's really better to get a separate box for streaming since disc players are so finicky and often limited. You may even want to consider a PS3 if you can stretch you budget a little.



What's your recommendation for best streaming player (from my laptop via wifi) sub-$200?


What's your recommendation for best file reader (via usb drive) sub-$200?


What's your recommendation for best in-between sub $200?


I mostly watch .avi files and only occasionally watch BR discs or standard discs. My preference is to stream from my laptop via wifi. TIA.


----------



## mdavej

See THIS post.


----------



## whotony

So the old original 60g ps3 just went bye bye.

I have a Netflix streaming account that i can only use on my iPad now so I will be shopping for a new player that is under $250 that does NF, amazon and any other streaming service that might come in handy.


I've had the ps3 for about 5-6 years I guess. When did these first hit the shelves?


Gonna miss the ps3, was nice while it lasted.


Sacd and DVD-A is essential too and 3-D even though I don't have a set yet but will eventually.

apparently only ps3 does NF 5.1 and 1080p so I guess I'm out on that one.


So, looking for NF, Amazon, sacd, DVD-a, 3-D that should cover it, what else?

Under $250, any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whotony* /forum/post/21165782
> 
> 
> So the old original 60g ps3 just went bye bye.
> 
> I have a Netflix streaming account that i can only use on my iPad now so I will be shopping for a new player that is under $250 that does NF, amazon and any other streaming service that might come in handy.
> 
> 
> I've had the ps3 for about 5-6 years I guess. When did these first hit the shelves?
> 
> 
> Gonna miss the ps3, was nice while it lasted.
> 
> 
> Sacd and DVD-A is essential too and 3-D even though I don't have a set yet but will eventually.
> 
> apparently only ps3 does NF 5.1 and 1080p so I guess I'm out on that one.
> 
> 
> So, looking for NF, Amazon, sacd, DVD-a, 3-D that should cover it, what else?
> 
> Under $250, any suggestions are appreciated.



I don't know of any player with SACD/DVD-A and 3D that is under $250. Look at the Denon 1611 and Oppo 93, although they cost more than your price.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whotony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So the old original 60g ps3 just went bye bye.
> 
> I have a Netflix streaming account that i can only use on my iPad now so I will be shopping for a new player that is under $250 that does NF, amazon and any other streaming service that might come in handy.
> 
> 
> I've had the ps3 for about 5-6 years I guess. When did these first hit the shelves?
> 
> 
> Gonna miss the ps3, was nice while it lasted.
> 
> 
> Sacd and DVD-A is essential too and 3-D even though I don't have a set yet but will eventually.
> 
> apparently only ps3 does NF 5.1 and 1080p so I guess I'm out on that one.
> 
> 
> So, looking for NF, Amazon, sacd, DVD-a, 3-D that should cover it, what else?
> 
> Under $250, any suggestions are appreciated.



If you can give up DVD-A, Sony players can do the rest.


----------



## ta-kid

So i AM TRYING TO DECIDE WHICH WAY TO GO HERE.The Oppo and Pioneer up here in Canada will be pretty close in price so what would be the advantages of going either way or disavantages?Will be used with my 65VT30 and Yamaha 3900 AVR.


----------



## Vipper IV

So I bought the Panny 210 the other day, but I don't know whether I want to keep it. The fact that it warns you when it can't make a connection for BD-Live stuff is a little annoying. Plus, it already locked up playing Cars 2. I know that any player could lock up on any title at any given time, but it's not the best first impression, either. As such, I'm contemplating returning the 210 for the Sony 780, but the overwhelmingly positive reviews about the 210 and the rather thin feedback about the 780 make the decision difficult. Has anyone used both of these players? Would I benefit more from the Sony? I know the Sony is better with the whole file streaming thing, but that's not too big of a concern for me. Does it put me in a better position in any other capacity?


----------



## mdavej

I have similar models of both. I hate the streaming interface on the sony, but love the file playback. I love the streaming interface on the panny and hate the file playback. I don't see much difference in disc playback. I've disabled BD-live on both, so I've never seen that warning. If file playback is not a concern, you should keep the panny, IMO. Besides, you can sell that Avatar disc and get a lot of your money back if you keep the panny.


----------



## atabea

After years of using 2 PS3s for for blu ray playback, I would like to try something new. My priorities in a new player, by order of importance, are as follows:


1) Blu ray picture quality (I no longer watch DVDs)

2) Must be able to stream netflix

3) Must be 3D capable

4) Quick load time

5) Must have on-baord decoding and be able to send DTSMA and DOLBYTHD bitstream.

6) Effective 2D to 3D conversion (would be a bonus but not a necessary feature)


I know the Oppo is the natural standard, but since I am primarily interested in the best blu ray playback, I can't see spending the extra $$$ on an oppo just for better DVD video processing (which I don't use) and analog connections.


Thanks,


atabea


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vipper IV* /forum/post/21172833
> 
> 
> So I bought the Panny 210 the other day, but I don't know whether I want to keep it. The fact that it warns you when it can't make a connection for BD-Live stuff is a little annoying. Plus, it already locked up playing Cars 2.



If you give BD Live limited access, you'll stop those messages.

I have not had a single problem playing any discs, including scratched Netflix discs, on my 110 (unlike my more expensive Pioneer 51FD). IMO, it's the best value out there (with excellent PQ).


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atabea* /forum/post/21173578
> 
> 
> After years of using 2 PS3s for for blu ray playback, I would like to try something new. My priorities in a new player, by order of importance, are as follows:
> 
> 
> 1) Blu ray picture quality (I no longer watch DVDs)
> 
> 2) Must be able to stream netflix
> 
> 3) Must be 3D capable
> 
> 4) Quick load time
> 
> 5) Must have on-baord decoding and be able to send DTSMA and DOLBYTHD bitstream.
> 
> 6) Effective 2D to 3D conversion (would be a bonus but not a necessary feature)
> 
> 
> I know the Oppo is the natural standard, but since I am primarily interested in the best blu ray playback, I can't see spending the extra $$$ on an oppo just for better DVD video processing (which I don't use) and analog connections.



IMO, yes, the Oppo has great build quality and customer service, but if you don't use it for what it excels at (analog audio), then IMO it's not the best value. Check out the 3D Panasonics (110, 210, and 310, depending on the features you need -- they have the same PQ).


----------



## atabea

Thanks BillP, that's exactly the way I was looking at it. As long as the Bluray PQ is equal among the players then I can live with that. However, if the OPPO has any advantage in this department then I would definitely go that route without hesitation. Just wanted to be sure there is no difference.



atabea



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/21174543
> 
> 
> IMO, yes, the Oppo has great build quality and customer service, but if you don't use it for what it excels at (analog audio), then IMO it's not the best value. Check out the 3D Panasonics (110, 210, and 310, depending on the features you need -- they have the same PQ).


----------



## anikun07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/21174543
> 
> 
> IMO, yes, the Oppo has great build quality and customer service, but if you don't use it for what it excels at (analog audio), then IMO it's not the best value. Check out the 3D Panasonics (110, 210, and 310, depending on the features you need -- they have the same PQ).




BillP, what do you think of the DVD upconverting of the 110? That's the main feature I'm' interested in. My TV is a Sony budget so I don't expect the scaler to be that great. I think the disc player I purchase will probably be the best scaler in my setup. The 110 is the lowest model with their P4HD chip, according to their website, and then the 210 adds their audio features and wi-fi. Wi-fi isn't a must-have for me, I don't plan on doing any networking with it, I just want high quality disc playback.


Thanks!


----------



## nuwde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21163612
> 
> 
> See THIS post.



Thanks for that info!


----------



## Axelrod

I currently have an LG 390 and like it fine, but I want a new player with more/better streaming services. It has to be Wireless because of where the player will be. I don't know if it's important to have a hard drive or not. The LG has one, but I don't think I ever use it, at least not knowingly. Maybe it's doing something for me that I don't realize?


Need a player that at a minimum can do Netflix, Amazon VOD, and Pandora. LG 390 only does Netflix and the user interface is clunky.


Fast load times are nice but less important than smooth playback. I play a lot of Blu Ray discs.


My TV is a 46" Samsung 4661F for whatever that it worth.


Thanks.


----------



## mkoreiwo

Well.... I finally need the advice....


My OPPO BD83 transport crapped out. I sent them an email about getting it fixed, but am considering replacing it if the cost is high.


I am looking for a player $500 or less - that would be the OPPO BD93 - that exels in video. I don't do much 2 channel listening anymore, and streaming - same deal. My network is DSL and isn't as fast as I'd like.


So my prime consideration is BD, and DVD performance. Audio delay is a plus, as is wireless, but those two are less important to me.


I am open to anything, but i really want the best picture for BD.


Thanks!


----------



## mdavej

^^^ is it totally dead, or would a simple spindle/laser cleaning help? All my players with some age on them eventually fail due to a dirty spindle. After cleaning, I can get years more out of them.


If you're the DIY type, here's another cheap solution for you. I'm not sure about the 83, but I know that later oppo's have exactly the same drive as insignia players, many of which can be found on ebay for $50 or less. You could buy one of those and swap out the drive.


Otherwise, another oppo sounds like the best thing for you.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoreiwo* /forum/post/21178743
> 
> 
> Well.... I finally need the advice....
> 
> 
> My OPPO BD83 transport crapped out. I sent them an email about getting it fixed, but am considering replacing it if the cost is high.



OPPO has fixed price out of warranty service, something like $50-60.


-Bill


----------



## mkoreiwo

Yeah - it's messed up.... looking at it, a drive swap does not look that bad to do. access appears pretty easy.


OTOH, A fixed price sounds great. I really am on the fence about replacing it - I have had so much faith in the performance so far. My set is only 55", and I don't know how much more visually I can get out of it by changing BD players. But am interested if there are better players


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anikun07* /forum/post/21174932
> 
> 
> BillP, what do you think of the DVD upconverting of the 110? That's the main feature I'm' interested in. My TV is a Sony budget so I don't expect the scaler to be that great. I think the disc player I purchase will probably be the best scaler in my setup. The 110 is the lowest model with their P4HD chip, according to their website, and then the 210 adds their audio features and wi-fi. Wi-fi isn't a must-have for me, I don't plan on doing any networking with it, I just want high quality disc playback.



Upconversion is excellent on the 110 (as long as you turn off Super Resolution). PQ is the same with the 110, 210, and 310.


----------



## anikun07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/21179599
> 
> 
> Upconversion is excellent on the 110 (as long as you turn off Super Resolution). PQ is the same with the 110, 210, and 310.



Thanks, BillP. Jut out of curiosity, why did you pick the 110 over the 210? My only other concerns were pcm output limited to 5.1 and if Panasonic's sound enhancers were worthy; clear sound and digital tube reproduction. Do yu have your sound going to an avr for decoding? Like I said, I think that was my biggest concern, using pcm or bitstream for all content.


----------



## carter840

Assuming the following things:

HDMI Ouput to Denon 2310AVR

hardwired ethernet


Is there any difference between the Panny 110 and the 210. I just want a cheap BD player with decent DVD upconversion and full surround sound via hdmi. I don't have any need for internet apps or anything like that since other units handle those tasks. I do however want to make sure that I always have up to date software. I want the Oppo 93, but just cannot justify the cost so this is where I'm at now.

Thanks


----------



## anikun07

Video playback is the same, pcm multichannel is different 210 has more extra features. If you read the last few pages of this thread you'll see all my inquiries and the resposes to them.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anikun07* /forum/post/21179657
> 
> 
> Thanks, BillP. Jut out of curiosity, why did you pick the 110 over the 210? My only other concerns were pcm output limited to 5.1 and if Panasonic's sound enhancers were worthy; clear sound and digital tube reproduction. Do yu have your sound going to an avr for decoding? Like I said, I think that was my biggest concern, using pcm or bitstream for all content.



I chose the 110 over the 210 since I don't need WiFi (I'm hard-wired ti the internet) and think the audio enhancements are pure marketing hype. I use an analog stereo pre-amp, so not the person to ask about 5.1 output.


----------



## anikun07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/21180262
> 
> 
> I chose the 110 over the 210 since I don't need WiFi (I'm hard-wired ti the internet) and think the audio enhancements are pure marketing hype. I use an analog stereo pre-amp, so not the person to ask about 5.1 output.



Thanks, that's about the reply I expected. The only thing I'm teetering on before choosing a 210 or 110 is pcm output capability. But I'm expecting 110 will win out.


Again, thank for your responses. Cheers!


----------



## carter840

So had read the last few pages, but to be honest what confuses me is the whole bitstream vs. PCM discussion. I don't know what I want to use for my AVR. Basically I just want to make sure that I get the best sound possible when using an HDMI connection. Is there any difference between the 110 and 210 in this area, or maybe I should even go to the 75?

Thanks, and sorry for my ignorance, there is always more to learn.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carter840* /forum/post/21181052
> 
> 
> So had read the last few pages, but to be honest what confuses me is the whole bitstream vs. PCM discussion. I don't know what I want to use for my AVR. Basically I just want to make sure that I get the best sound possible when using an HDMI connection. Is there any difference between the 110 and 210 in this area, or maybe I should even go to the 75?
> 
> Thanks, and sorry for my ignorance, there is always more to learn.



It shouldn't make any difference. The audio is decoded in the player or in the AVR. Both should produce the same results.


There is an Audio Setup thread stickied thread at the top of this forum. The first few posts have a lot of good info.


-Bill


----------



## anikun07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carter840*  /forum/post/21181052
> 
> 
> So had read the last few pages, but to be honest what confuses me is the whole bitstream vs. PCM discussion. I don't know what I want to use for my AVR. Basically I just want to make sure that I get the best sound possible when using an HDMI connection. Is there any difference between the 110 and 210 in this area, or maybe I should even go to the 75?
> 
> Thanks, and sorry for my ignorance, there is always more to learn.



No worries, I thought the responses I got might help, sorry 'bout that. Anyway, now that I'm home and can answer in full - compared to my smartphone. In a nutshell bitstream is the encoded audio (DD2.1/5.1, DTS 5.1, etc) which is compressed. PCM or LPCM is uncompressed. So a DVD for example that has Dolby Digital 5.1 is compressed audio (like a zip file) and DVD player or AVR decodes that DD 5.1 into PCM - uncompressed audio. The disc player can be set to either bitstream, which sends the compressed audio in DD 5.1, to the AVR to decode into PCM or the player can decode the DD 5.1 into PCM and send the PCM to the AVR. There are reasons why it may be better to have the player to the decoding or the AVR, usually it comes down to the specific setup.


Now the differences between the Panasonic 75, 110, and 210 are these:


75 just does BD, simple upconversion of SD content like DVDs, and only outputs 2.1 (or is it 2.0) channel PCM.


110 does BD and 3D BD, has Panasonic's P4HD upconverting chip for DVDs, and can output up to 5.1 channels in PCM.


210 does BD and 3D BD, has Panasonic's P4HD upconverting chip for DVDs, and can output up to 7.1 channels in PCM. Also Wi-Fi is added and has Panasonic's sound enhancing features.


If you're having your AVR do all the encoding, then perhaps the 75 might be most economical for just BD playback. If you want DVDs to "look better" at High Def. then you'll probably want at least the 110. If you want to make sure you have 7.1 PCM output then you'll need the 210. Finally, if you plan on doing 3D with an non-3D AVR you'll need the 310 with dual HDMI outputs unless your TV and AVR support HDMI-ARC.


Hope this helps.


----------



## dancel

if i am only connecting the player via hdmi to my pioneer sc-55, which one will be better? oppo 93 or 95?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dancel* /forum/post/21182327
> 
> 
> if i am only connecting the player via hdmi to my pioneer sc-55, which one will be better? oppo 93 or 95?



For HDMI they are the same, so the BDP-93 would be the choice because of lower cost.


-Bill


----------



## dancel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> For HDMI they are the same, so the BDP-93 would be the choice because of lower cost.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thanks for the info, its a toss up between oppo 93 or the pioneer bdp 53fd at the moment, upgrading from a sony 770


----------



## carter840

Thanks for all of this info I really appreciate your time. If I was only to get the 75, and use my AVR to decode could I still get legitimate 5.1? It seems like perhaps I won't, I don't have 7.1, but might down the road. IT seems whatever I am looking a purchasing always ends up getting all the bells and whistles.


----------



## anikun07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carter840* /forum/post/21185820
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of this info I really appreciate your time. If I was only to get the 75, and use my AVR to decode could I still get legitimate 5.1? It seems like perhaps I won't, I don't have 7.1, but might down the road. IT seems whatever I am looking a purchasing always ends up getting all the bells and whistles.



I hear you on that. I eas thinkin 75, too, but wanted panasonic's dvd upconverter chip so I'm look at at least the 110 now.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carter840* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of this info I really appreciate your time. If I was only to get the 75, and use my AVR to decode could I still get legitimate 5.1? It seems like perhaps I won't, I don't have 7.1, but might down the road. IT seems whatever I am looking a purchasing always ends up getting all the bells and whistles.



You will get full high resolution 5.1 or 7.1 if you bitstream to your AVR. The limitation is with PCM.


The only reson PCM would be used is if your AVR didn't decode Dolby TruHD or DTS HD MA. If you bitstream to an AVR that decodes these HD audio codecs then the 75, 110, 210, 310, or Samsung, Sony, etc will all give you the best quality sound wheter it be 5.1 or 7.1 that is avaiable on the BD disc


----------



## carter840

Looks like I will ask for the 110 panny for Xmas. Just blew my money on speakers for a second zone and then speaker wire.


----------



## KidHorn

I'm looking for a 3D blu-ray player that will double as a DLNA server. I have an ethernet port, so wifi isn't necessary.


I plan on using it with a panasonic TV. Either ST or GT model. Not sure yet.


I want to play blu-ray movies and home videos stored on my computer. Streaming content from the internet is a plus.


Any suggestions?


----------



## mdavej

Of the cheap players (i.e., not Oppo), LG is the best at DLNA, then Samsung, Sony and Panasonic in that order. If your home movies are m2ts/mts, panasonic should be ok. Otherwise go for one of the others. The panny 110 would be the best value because you can sell the included Avatar disc and get most of your money back.


----------



## anikun07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21198711
> 
> 
> Of the cheap players (i.e., not Oppo), LG is the best at DLNA, then Samsung, Sony and Panasonic in that order. If your home movies are m2ts/mts, panasonic should be ok. Otherwise go for one of the others. The panny 110 would be the best value because you can sell the included Avatar disc and get most of your money back.



Hey mdavej, I was just wondering how you would rate those brands for PQ of BD and DVD? Probably Panasonic first (well, after Oppo, if included), but LG, Samsung, Sony, and even Sharp are hardly mentioned. Thanks!


----------



## hammondc

I need to upgrade from my Panasonic BD35.


1. SD upconversion/cd playback is not a concern.

2. Loading speed is my #1 concern

3. Need to have wifi built in

4. Needs to be Skype compatible.


Ok....go!


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anikun07* /forum/post/21201109
> 
> 
> Hey mdavej, I was just wondering how you would rate those brands for PQ of BD and DVD? Probably Panasonic first (well, after Oppo, if included), but LG, Samsung, Sony, and even Sharp are hardly mentioned. Thanks!



I've never really done a side-by-side, but generally BD is the same on all. Sony DVD looks a tad softer than others IMO.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hammondc* /forum/post/21201213
> 
> 
> I need to upgrade from my Panasonic BD35.
> 
> 
> 1. SD upconversion/cd playback is not a concern.
> 
> 2. Loading speed is my #1 concern
> 
> 3. Need to have wifi built in
> 
> 4. Needs to be Skype compatible.
> 
> 
> Ok....go!



Panny 210 does all that.


----------



## krnrkick

Obviously - Looking for Blu-Ray player. Needs are pretty basic other than the it has to be able to stream Blockbuster (I'm a Dish customer)

Have a Pana Plasma TCP-50G10, and am putting together the other componants now.

Most likely will be using a Denon 2112 receiver. Blockbuster only runs through

2Wire, Funai, Integra, Magnavox, Memorex, Onkyo, Oppo, Philips, Samsung, Sharp, Sylvania, TiVo, Toshiba, Vizio, Western Digital, Yamaha


When looking at players by these makers, what features do I need to look at?


----------



## davekro

I apologize up front if this gets convoluted... fast.







(but I know some here may share my tech OCD disorder, so I'll risk it ;o)


Can I get by without buying (2) new BD players...


My initial idea is too add Netflix streaming to the bed room (BR) which was recently upgraded from SD (TV & Comcast DVR) to HD (5 year old, new to me) 56" Samsung *720P* DLP HDTV & HD DVR.


I complicate the decision for myself (OCD...) by trying to include the main Living Room (LR) home theater for possible upgrade of it's BD55 player. LR Netflix streaming is currently via Apple TV.


The bedroom (wife's TV domain) desires Netflix streaming and upgrading the DVD player to BD would be nice. But my OCD tells me, IF a new BD player comes into the house, IT should go into the LR with 73" 1080p TV, 7.3 (Denon 1909 AVR). LR now gets Netflix via Apple TV (2nd gen *720P*). Did I mention I am an Apple guy (iMac, iPhone, just got iPad2).


Hmmm, I was thinking I did not want to lose (move to BR) Apple TV in LR, but at it's 720P limitation would I actually get noticeably better Netflix or iPad streamed PQ in LR From streamed content via a BD75 or BDT110?


Not sure how the old BD55 does or does not affect my 7.1 sound, or if PCM 7.1 (BDT210) would add to my LR system.


110 is minimum to get iPad control, but actually would I even care since we use Harmony remotes for BD control. (I just got the iPad2 so not used to it as a remote yet.)


Now with iPad, maybe I do not need the Apple TV for LR. I am used to occasionally streaming free web downloaded movies/TV shows from my iMac.


LR is ethernet hard wired and BR will be too, so 210's wifi would be wasted.


----------



## davekro

I may be being over exuberant in trying to use the new iPad to control the BD player or anything else (besides Comcast functions).


I got excited by just discovering the Xfinity TV App last night, which seems pretty cool. It lets us view and navigate the Comcast Guide and DVR recordings with touch screen ease on the iPad, which is more intuitive (and fun!) than arrow clicking on the Harmony (or any) remotes.


I guess I'm saying maybe I should: "Put the iPad DOWN, and step away."


----------



## pacemaker

i have finally given up with my HTPC for Bluray disc playback. what a waste TMT5 turned out to be. so will only use it now to rip discs to a network dnla server


So is there a Player that apart from playing discs well(not interested in 3D) wil play my ripped blurays off my network AND at the right fps. That is switch to 24 automatically?


i dont have many discs ripped at the moment but these are currently in BDMV format ripped using Anydvd. i would prefer this to MKV


----------



## wco81

Are there good iPhone or iPad apps. for remote control of BD players?


----------



## davekro

I had not looked to actually see how the Panasonic App actually works. I found a short Youtube on the Panasonic Blu-Ray Remote 2011 App here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnZJin6VUSc 


And the Panasonic support page on the iPhone/ iPad App here:

(I down loaded it but w/o a player it does nothing)
http://panasonic.jp/support/global/c...ote/index.html 


To get the App capability, I'd need to spend about $135 for the 110 vs. $85 (Amazon) for the BD75.


A bit ago, I moved my Apple TV into the bedroom to test out streaming (that was easy). Since my wife is familiar with this interface and she uses that TV more, the Apple TV moved to the BR, may be a good fit.


Would the the Panasonic BD (75 or 110) player used in the main LR home theater be able to access my iMac's content (free downloaded TV and movies from web)? If so, it's a no brainer to put the new streaming BD player in the LR and let the Apple TV go to the BR for streaming there.


----------



## TatorTot

Is the new ps3 slim version suppose to make loud noises when the disk is inside?


This thing is loud ,i can hear the disk or the laser which ever it is


----------



## pacemaker

No such Player?


I know there is the Oppo range but i was hoping to get away with a lot cheaper


----------



## ap1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pacemaker* /forum/post/21206043
> 
> 
> No such Player?
> 
> 
> I know there is the Oppo range but i was hoping to get away with a lot cheaper



Get any BD player and then add WDTV Live. This combination is way cheaper than one Oppo player.


----------



## pacemaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ap1* /forum/post/21206625
> 
> 
> Get any BD player and then add WDTV Live. This combination is way cheaper than one Oppo player.



thanks thats why i use a HTPC as its better than the WDTV, i have tried that

trouble is its rubbish at bluray/ripped playback


now realise i just need a BD player that will allow mKV network streaming but so far cant find one that will do this at 24p


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pacemaker* /forum/post/21206043
> 
> 
> No such Player?
> 
> 
> I know there is the Oppo range but i was hoping to get away with a lot cheaper



OPPO plays Blu-ray and DVD ISO files and Blu-ray BDMV folders on local storage but not over DLNA. MKV over DLNA works.


If your primary interest is not optical discs you might have better luck in the media server forum.


-Bill


----------



## Aus1095

Just a quick question.... if you had the following what blu ray player would you get?

Panasonic TC-P50GT30

Pioneer VSX 1121-K

APC power cleaner H15 i think

Arx A1s A2 and A5s with a rythmic sub

You wanted to game a little


Would the ps3 be my best bet? I would like to game often so i figured two birds with one stone right?


Thanks..


----------



## TastyHiHatWork

What's the going recommendation for a BD player that has built-in wifi, Netflix, and Hulu+ support?


----------



## stratosaur

Wanting to buy a second Blu Ray.


I am in canada so we get the canadian version of netflix and that is about it.


I want netflix

DLNA with support for streamed (divx, mp4, .mkv and other popular codecs)

Wireless builtin.


Currently I have an old LG BD390 which does everything I want but no netflix (disabled on the canadian version)


Any suggestions?


Thanks


----------



## CaTaSTrOphiK

Looking at the blu ray deals for black friday. This will be the second blu ray in the house as I already have a ps3 in the living room. Needs to have wifi, netflix, and 3d wouldn't hurt. So far I am looking at either another ps3 for 200 or a bdps580 for 110. Don't play many regular dvds either so best upconverter isn't all that important. Is there going to be any quality differences between the 2 besides the netflix audio thing that I already know of. Like 3d??


----------



## GreenThumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pacemaker* /forum/post/21204860
> 
> 
> i have finally given up with my HTPC for Bluray disc playback. what a waste TMT5 turned out to be. so will only use it now to rip discs to a network dnla server
> 
> 
> So is there a Player that apart from playing discs well(not interested in 3D) wil play my ripped blurays off my network AND at the right fps. That is switch to 24 automatically?
> 
> 
> i dont have many discs ripped at the moment but these are currently in BDMV format ripped using Anydvd. i would prefer this to MKV



When you find the answer, could you message me?


I was considering going down the same path as you did.

(HTPC for Bluray disc playback) I really would love to rip all my discs and stop juggling them...




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ap1* /forum/post/21206625
> 
> 
> Get any BD player and then add WDTV Live. This combination is way cheaper than one Oppo player.



AP1, could the Roku 2 XS do that ?


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaTaSTrOphiK* /forum/post/21212006
> 
> 
> Looking at the blu ray deals for black friday.



What store's Black Friday ads did you find? Link?


I googled Black Friday Frys and did not find much. I did find this site with list of stores with BF ads already out and ones not yet out that you could ask for email notification when ad was available.

http://www.blackfriday.info/sales/ 


I signed up for Fry's, Amazon and a few others for email notification.


Fry's normal ad schedule is:

Friday thru Thursday (which means a BF ad would come out on, well, on Black Friday. crap)

Sat only ads

Sun only ads

Sat & Sun ads


Anyone recall how much prior previous BF ads have come out for Fry's?


----------



## Stew4msu

Black Friday ads always come out on Thanksgiving Day.



Most are leaked early and posted on the net.


Fry's deals vary by region and don't submit to the paper until the day before, so they aren't always leaked.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/21212671
> 
> 
> Black Friday ads always come out on Thanksgiving Day.



Stew, thanks for the heads up. I guess I'll be buyin' a paper on the drive to the family food fest! Heck we drive 2 1/2 hours for the family gathering and right past Fremont Fry's at hour #1. Gee I wonder if the wife would mind just sleeping in the car in Fry's parking lot after the big meal on the way past on our way home to wake up to the big sale. Something tells me NOT! ;o)


----------



## anakinnnn

Bluray player with NTSC/PAL DVD playback?


Hey All,

I rarely need help finding stuff like this, but I am running up against a brick wall it seems finding a decent bluray player for a good price that has the ability to play NTSC and PAL. I live in the US and generally want NTSC playback but I have quite a few PAL DVDs that I want to be able to play. Multi-region Blu-rays are not really an issue. I would like to find this unit for around $100-$150 or so... I think that is reasonable for a low-end bluray player these days.


I have had several Philips DVD players that are multi-region without issue and I just want that ability within a inexpensive bluray player.


The bluray playback just needs to be generally compatible with the latest discs, not even necessarily the 3D formats. I would like it to have a decent disc loading time, but it's not crucial.


I have googled to my heart's content and I am finding mostly $200+ players with this feature... but I found a few others that are cheap but seem unreliable overall.


Surely, with all of the knowledge here, someone else has shared their recent findings for a similar issue.


Thanks in advance.

Anakinnnn

Jason


----------



## mdavej

 HERE's one for $40-$100 depending on condition. I had one for a while and loved it (paid $40), but never tried PAL discs myself. It's a good file streamer too. It uses exactly the same drive as oppo if that makes you feel any better.


----------



## punt5656

Im having a problem finding a Blu ray player that fits my needs.(I really dont know what im looking for or what my needs are?) Im wanting to use netflix and play blu ray movie, thats about it! It will be wireless and my modem will be down stairs. Is there anything else I should be wanting or needing? I've got a very nice set-up but I dont know very much about the new players. I have one of the first Blu ray players that came out made by sony and its about to go out on me.

Thanks


----------



## anikun07

I was just looking at LG's BD630 and wondering if anyone had experience with it. I'm still thinking of a Panasonic 110/210, but the LG has "Eject" on the remote. I miss having that button.


Anyway, I read some of the LG's manual and it looks like it down mixes Dolby to 2 channel unless set to 'Pass through,' their name for bitstream. Is this common with Dolby because the Panasonic's (not 210/310) have that 'issue' too? If you had a disc player and had it going to your AVR, would you feel you weren't using your AVR "properly" or "to its full extent" if you had the player decoding the disc's audio? I know AVRs are made to process and produce audio, but I didn't know if by having pcm/lpcm sent to the AVR if it's less taxing on it?


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *punt5656* /forum/post/21217510
> 
> 
> Im having a problem finding a Blu ray player that fits my needs.(I really dont know what im looking for or what my needs are?) Im wanting to use netflix and play blu ray movie, thats about it! It will be wireless and my modem will be down stairs. Is there anything else I should be wanting or needing? I've got a very nice set-up but I dont know very much about the new players. I have one of the first Blu ray players that came out made by sony and its about to go out on me.
> 
> Thanks



Just saw a Best Buy ad for a Panasonic DMPBD75 for $80. $20 off "regular" price. Don't know anything about it. Ad says it does Netflix. Needs a direct ethernet connection since it doesn't say you can add a wifi adapter.


----------



## CaTaSTrOphiK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just saw a Best Buy ad for a Panasonic DMPBD75 for $80. $20 off "regular" price. Don't know anything about it. Ad says it does Netflix. Needs a direct ethernet connection since it doesn't say you can add a wifi adapter.



Why would you recommend that one if he said he needed wireless.. How about the sony s580 that will also be on sale at bb for 110.


----------



## pacemaker

is there a player that will playback ripped BD discs for a Network or even attached HDD ''AND'' switch to 24HZ like it does when it plays actual discs


Any ripped format will do like MKV or BDSM folders


Ta


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pacemaker* /forum/post/21218765
> 
> 
> is there a player that will playback ripped BD discs for a Network or even attached HDD ''AND'' switch to 24HZ like it does when it plays actual discs
> 
> 
> Any ripped format will do like MKV or BDSM folders
> 
> 
> Ta



The OPPO BDP-93 plays Blu-ray and DVD ISO files and Blu-ray BDMV folders on local storage but not over DLNA. MKV over DLNA works. Output will be 24hz depending on the settings (not for DVD).


-Bill


----------



## pacemaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/21218827
> 
> 
> The OPPO BDP-93 plays Blu-ray and DVD ISO files and Blu-ray BDMV folders on local storage but not over DLNA. MKV over DLNA works. Output will be 24hz depending on the settings (not for DVD).
> 
> 
> -Bill



thanks


is this restricted to the 93?

i havnt really started to rip my discs yet so could choose the best format

when you say local storage do you mean actuall plugged into the unit or over a home netork from NAS?


anything cheaper?


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anikun07* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was just looking at LG's BD630 and wondering if anyone had experience with it. I'm still thinking of a Panasonic 110/210, but the LG has "Eject" on the remote. I miss having that button.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I read some of the LG's manual and it looks like it down mixes Dolby to 2 channel unless set to 'Pass through,' their name for bitstream. Is this common with Dolby because the Panasonic's (not 210/310) have that 'issue' too? If you had a disc player and had it going to your AVR, would you feel you weren't using your AVR "properly" or "to its full extent" if you had the player decoding the disc's audio? I know AVRs are made to process and produce audio, but I didn't know if by having pcm/lpcm sent to the AVR if it's less taxing on it?



Couple of things, the panasonic does have the eject feature on the remote, it's called " OPEN".


The only reason I would send PCM or LPCM to an AVR is if the AVR didn't decode bitstream and could handle PCM or LPCM. If your AVR decodes bitstreamed Dolby Tru HD and DTS HD Master why even think about PCM?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pacemaker* /forum/post/21218977
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> is this restricted to the 93?



To the -93 and -95, which are the current players.



> Quote:
> i havnt really started to rip my discs yet so could choose the best format
> 
> when you say local storage do you mean actuall plugged into the unit or over a home netork from NAS?



Must be directly connected via USB or eSATA. The only networked connection is with DLNA and that doesn't support ISO files or BDMV directories. You can use M2TS files over DLNA so that is another option, although I don't know if there are other issues in using that as an archival format.



> Quote:
> anything cheaper?



Don't know, OPPO takes up all my time. If optical discs are not your primary focus, you might check the Media Server forum to see what they have.


-Bill


----------



## anikun07

Thanks moxie! I saw that after I posted, the 110 has eject. I was surprised becauae I thought I read somewhere they did have it but obviously it was a different model, maybe back when I first considered sony for a bdp to match my tv. But since I got my avr it's not so important anymore.


Could I expect most BDPs to be controlled by my yamaha avr remote? I could set it to my tv (sony) but not my dvdp (also sony but HTiB - none of the sony codes worked).


Thanks for responding!


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anikun07* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks moxie! I saw that after I posted, the 110 has eject. I was surprised becauae I thought I read somewhere they did have it but obviously it was a different model, maybe back when I first considered sony for a bdp to match my tv. But since I got my avr it's not so important anymore.
> 
> 
> Could I expect most BDPs to be controlled by my yamaha avr remote? I could set it to my tv (sony) but not my dvdp (also sony but HTiB - none of the sony codes worked).
> 
> 
> Thanks for responding!



Panasonic hasn't changed their remote codes in years so basic functions should be supported by your Yamaha. It even supports ancient codes, my 2005 Panny DVD recorder has a 30 sec skip and if I use that old remote with the 110/210 it still skips. I don't know about other brands and how frequently they redo their codes. Hopefully you'll get input on other brands.


----------



## DigitalAV

I'd like to grab a Blu-ray player for my parents, but they don't quite need all the badassness of an Oppo. Basically, here's what I'm looking for:


-Able to play DivX/Xvid and MKV files via USB

-Able to play DivX/Xvid and MKV files via wired home network


Are there any reliable players in the $100-150 range that can do this? Thanks!


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaTaSTrOphiK* /forum/post/21218628
> 
> 
> Why would you recommend that one if he said he needed wireless.. How about the sony s580 that will also be on sale at bb for 110.



Because I didn't read his post thoroughly. I was just amazed how cheap these boxes have become. $110 for a box that includes wifi is amazing. We paid a little over $130 for our S370 boxes last spring. That was w.o. wifi and they were not the current model at that time!

The Sony boxes seem to work well.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

I have a Sony BDP-S380, got it for less then $100, and I *think* it does what you need (almost?). I regularly use it to play MKVs off an attached 1 TB USB drive, and it works well for that. It also has network support, but I haven't tried that yet, since I need to extend my network first to test. Not sure about divx though - the manual (page 25) explicitly lists xvid, but not divx.

http://www.docs.sony.com/release/BDPS380_BX38.pdf


----------



## dstew100

Looking for a BD recommendation. Sub $200 good, Sub $150 better. Here are my prioritized desires and restrictions

-Must support HD over component video

-Must have internet streaming support (netflix, pandora, vudu, you tube, etc). Hopefully the player will do it well with decent interface etc. The more services supported the better, but I listed the min.

-Want good 5.1 surround sound from streaming content too. Did I see that some players only do 2 channel sound from netflix? I have a nice sound system and speakers and I like to hear them.

-Want to stream content (pics, vids, and music) from PC (need DLNA right?)

-It would be nice if it was quasi fast.

-Would be sweet to support dvd audio and SACD but I can't find all this in my price range. This is lowest priority.

-I can and probably will give it a wired network connection so wireless is an OK I'll take that feature too but I do not need it.

-I do not have a 3D display and will not in the next 1-2 years. If the player does it, fine, but I do not need it.



Here are my thoughts, confusion, and questions

-The Sony's look feature rich and do the sacd+dvd audio BUT no HD over component which is a show stopper for me. Is there an older sony model which can do all I want? Analog sunset is BS.

-Does the Samsung BD-D6500 do HD over component (as long as the ICT flag is not set)? Crutchfield seems to think it can, but I have been unable to verify this anywhere. Seems like the apps and smart tv features provide room for expansion i.e. not "this player only supports netflix forever"

-The LG's looked OK too, maybe the 650 or 670.

-I'm really having trouble determining for sure which players are post vs pre analog sunset in terms of their component output resolution.

-Should I consider a last years model open box buy like the Samsung BD-C5900 just to KNOW it will do high def over component?

-Are some players only doing 2 channel sound from netflix? If so which ones do the real deal surround sound.


Thanks for your time and any information you can provide.


----------



## snidely

dstew -

Don't know about the sound processing abilities, but the "old" S370 (Sony) does component HD just fine. We got ours in April, new, but it was already "last year's" model. We got it because our 6 y.o. Panny Plasma only has component. We were told new models wouldn't pass HD via component in most cases.

If it has the other features you want (audio) - maybe you can still find a new one. The S370 does not have wifi installed, but I think you can add it. It provides everything from Netflix to Pandora.


----------



## pacemaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte* /forum/post/21219519
> 
> 
> I have a Sony BDP-S380, got it for less then $100, and I *think* it does what you need (almost?). I regularly use it to play MKVs off an attached 1 TB USB drive, and it works well for that. It also has network support, but I haven't tried that yet, since I need to extend my network first to test. Not sure about divx though - the manual (page 25) explicitly lists xvid, but not divx.
> 
> http://www.docs.sony.com/release/BDPS380_BX38.pdf



OK but does it play them at 24 or 60?


most play at 60. tried a samsung this afternoon and thought i had it but looks like it only switches to the correct fps when its connected to a samsung display


----------



## dstew100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/21220317
> 
> 
> dstew -
> 
> Don't know about the sound processing abilities, but the "old" S370 (Sony) does component HD just fine. We got ours in April, new, but it was already "last year's" model. We got it because our 6 y.o. Panny Plasma only has component. We were told new models wouldn't pass HD via component in most cases.
> 
> If it has the other features you want (audio) - maybe you can still find a new one. The S370 does not have wifi installed, but I think you can add it. It provides everything from Netflix to Pandora.



snidely, thanks for the inputs. That unit is very close to fitting my wish list. I was pretty excited but it looks like it is not, at least for now, supporting DD5.1 for netflix. This is a tough choice with compromises to be made.


Found this article around AVS,
http://www.techofthehub.com/2011/10/...ing-to-my.html 

It seems to imply the Samsung player should support netflix DD 5.1 with an update, I'd lose the SACD but I can live with that as long as it does HD over component out. Seems like I am in a delicate balancing spot here. I need a player new enough to receive the netflix DD5.1 support update, but old enough to support HD over component. HD over component out is certainly the highest priority, so I may be going with the Sony S370 you suggested.


More input please!! Any more recommendations for what I am looking for outlined at
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post21220219 


Does the Samsung BD-D6500 do HD over component? Does the Samsung BD-D6500 do netflix in DD5.1?


----------



## EX500




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dstew100* /forum/post/21220219
> 
> 
> -Must support HD over component video



This, as a primary condition, will limit you to 2010 models.


The AACS analog sunset rules dictate all players manufactured from the start of 2011 to SD only analog outputs.


Analog video outputs will be eliminated entirely at the end of 2013.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalAV* /forum/post/21219360
> 
> 
> I'd like to grab a Blu-ray player for my parents, but they don't quite need all the badassness of an Oppo. Basically, here's what I'm looking for:
> 
> 
> -Able to play DivX/Xvid and MKV files via USB
> 
> -Able to play DivX/Xvid and MKV files via wired home network
> 
> 
> Are there any reliable players in the $100-150 range that can do this? Thanks!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte* /forum/post/21219519
> 
> 
> I have a Sony BDP-S380, got it for less then $100, and I *think* it does what you need (almost?). I regularly use it to play MKVs off an attached 1 TB USB drive, and it works well for that. It also has network support, but I haven't tried that yet, since I need to extend my network first to test. Not sure about divx though - the manual (page 25) explicitly lists xvid, but not divx.
> 
> http://www.docs.sony.com/release/BDPS380_BX38.pdf



In spite of what the manual says, they do play divx/xvid if you rename your avi's to mkv to trick it. I've have had great success with Serviio over the network.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/21220317
> 
> 
> dstew -
> 
> Don't know about the sound processing abilities, but the "old" S370 (Sony) does component HD just fine. We got ours in April, new, but it was already "last year's" model. We got it because our 6 y.o. Panny Plasma only has component. We were told new models wouldn't pass HD via component in most cases.
> 
> If it has the other features you want (audio) - maybe you can still find a new one. The S370 does not have wifi installed, but I think you can add it. It provides everything from Netflix to Pandora.



The S570 is a 370 with wifi. Refurbs are going for around $100.


----------



## dstew100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EX500* /forum/post/21222197
> 
> 
> This, as a primary condition, will limit you to 2010 models.
> 
> 
> The AACS analog sunset rules dictate all players manufactured from the start of 2011 to SD only analog outputs.
> 
> 
> Analog video outputs will be eliminated entirely at the end of 2013.



EX500, thanks for your inputs.


I understand the rule that new players are only doing SD over component, but it's not clear which ones have implemented the rule. I can still get a 2010 "x70" model from Sony with component HD supported. The 2011 "x80" models clearly are post-sunset therefore only SD over component. You say "manufactured" but clearly they didn't switch the design and unit on the manufacturing plant floor precisely at 12:01 AM 1/1/11. I believe I read the model had to be "announced" prior to that time, which I assume has to have some design behind it... touchy dividing line.


Well on the Samsung BD-D6500, which I'd consider a 2011 model but could have been designed or announced or even began being produced prior to 1/1/11, Samsung tech support told me it does HD over Component. The Crutchfield website claims that as well. I'm still not convinced though, I would really appreciate if someone on here with that model could verify with a real unit. I believe samsung's 2010 models have a "C" in it(BD-C5500) and I agree those definitely do do the component HD. Also, the Samsung technical support fella told me their netflix app will do surround sound, not just two channel but DD5.1. I haven't been able to verify that either yet.


Hopefully I can get some verification before I buy, looks like I may have to take a stab with the Samsung D model and if it won't do the HD over component then return it and pick up an x70 sony.


----------



## dstew100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EX500* /forum/post/21222197
> 
> 
> This, as a primary condition, will limit you to 2010 models.
> 
> 
> The AACS analog sunset rules dictate all players manufactured from the start of 2011 to SD only analog outputs.
> 
> 
> Analog video outputs will be eliminated entirely at the end of 2013.



Stole this quote off HDTV1080P user at blue ray forums


> Quote:
> "with the exception of Existing Models, any Licensed Player manufactured after December 31, 2010 shall limit analog video outputs for Decrypted AACS Content to SD Interlace Modes only [composite video, s-video, 480i component video and 576i video]. Existing Models may be manufactured and sold by Adopter up until December 31, 2011."



As far as I can tell the current line of Oppo (BDP-93, BDP-95), Samsung(BD-D####), and LG(BD-6##) are still doing 720P and 1080i over component video. The current Sony line (BDP-S#80) is post anaolg sunset and will only do standard definition over component. Strangely on the post-sunset Sony, a DVD will do 480p and a Blue Ray will only do 480i so you are better off with the DVD which sucks. The previous line of Sony(BDP-S#70), which can still be had, supports High Definition over component video.


Please someone confirm or debunk.


----------



## EX500

The rule seems pretty clear to me.


However, I haven't specifically done research to see what/who was able to exploit any loopholes to allow HD output over analog. You'll have to trust those who have.


In lieu of firsthand experience, you'll just have to take a leap of faith and choose a model among those reputed to skirt the rule.


The Oppos are fine players, regardless, if you're willing to pay the price.


The Panasonics meet your streaming service criteria, but completely lack component outputs, and have poor local networking and media file compatibility.


The LGs are reputed to have the best local network/media file capability, and IIRC, their Netflix client is due to be updated to support 5.1 sound as well. Their owner threads indicate there can be some disc playback issues, though.


When I was shopping, I dismissed the Samsungs early on due to the mixed reviews on reliability. They also lacked any standout characteristics to offset that possible deficiency.


Among the current crop of players, I'd choose between the Oppos, Pannys, LGs, or Sonys.


And if media file/local network playback is important to you, I'd also strongly consider delegating that task to a dedicated media player, and allowing the BD player to handle disc playback and service streaming.


Even though many players and TVs are advertised as having those capabilities, there are too many variables involved in that area to rely on a single component to reliably handle every task. Jack of all trades, master of none.


----------



## dstew100

I know longer believe the Samsung BD6500 to do HD over component despite their tech support claims and crutchfield specs. The manual explicitly says it does not. Gotta luv the samsung fella flat lying to me. Well they'll never get a dime from me again.


So it looks like we are down to

Panasonic DMP-BD65 or DMP-BD85

lg BD670 or BD650

Sony BDP-S570


Given my needs, which do you all think will be best for me?


----------



## mpstuff

Need some help in deciding which player to choose - Sony BDP-S5000ES or the Oppo BD-93. I can get the Sony for a steal right now, half of the Oppo, but which one is going to best serve my needs? I only watch regular 2D blu-ray and do not performing any streaming. I have a Panny V10 with not immediate plans to upgrade and only utilize a 2 channel music system. I have a decent SACD player, but it looks like the laser is going out on the sacd/hybrid discs. The Sony's warranty is 5 years, and I have had good luck with ES products in the past. Any help that can be provided is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jbw9999

I haven't purchased my home theater HDTV yet, but will sometime next year. I'm trying to decide whether to go ahead and get one of the $40-$50 Blu-Ray players on black friday or not. Will the everyday prices drop close to that sometime next year anyway? If not, I would have to wait until black friday 2012 for those prices. The choices I've found are Toshiba BDX2150, LG BD610, and an Insignia.


Or, should I go for something better? From what I've read, Blu-Ray PQ is very similar on all models. True?


Another thing is, I have a Pioneer DV-48AV DVD player with upconverting/DVD-A/SACD. I'm wondering how the upconversion on a sub-$100 BD player would be compared to the DVD-48A? I've thought about finding a used Oppo BD player that could also take the place of my Pioneer DV-48AV, but seems the older Oppo's have a few minor problems, and I dont want to spend as much as the current Oppo (or Denon) models are.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dstew100* /forum/post/21228442
> 
> 
> I know longer believe the Samsung BD6500 to do HD over component despite their tech support claims and crutchfield specs. The manual explicitly says it does not. Gotta luv the samsung fella flat lying to me. Well they'll never get a dime from me again.
> 
> 
> So it looks like we are down to
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BD65 or DMP-BD85
> 
> lg BD670 or BD650
> 
> Sony BDP-S570
> 
> 
> Given my needs, which do you all think will be best for me?



I currently own or have recently owned all of the above except the LG's, so I can give my opinion on those. All look the same for BD. The sony looks a tad softer for DVD, but it isn't noticeable to me on screens under 60". BD85 has slightly better upconversion than the 65 and also has wifi. The pannys have no file streaming capability. The sony is wifi and has a ton of streaming options and very good DLNA and file playback capability. Sony's interface is ok, but it looks a lot better than the old panny interface and is much more full featured. I picked up my last 570 for $100 (refurb) direct from sony. So feature-wise sony beats panny by a long shot, and the PQ is very good all around.


Keep in mind that no blu-ray player, past or present, will upconvert commercial DVD over component.


----------



## GreenThumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21230025
> 
> 
> The pannys have no file streaming capability.



mdavej, basic question - What is an example or 2 of what you mean by file streaming capability? From their advertisement, I thought they would support this.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GreenThumb* /forum/post/21230337
> 
> 
> mdavej, basic question - What is an example or 2 of what you mean by file streaming capability? From their advertisement, I thought they would support this.



Remember I'm only talking about the older 65/85 models the OP was asking about. Those have no DLNA or ability to connect to a shared drive on your network like the newer panasonic models can. That's what I mean by file streaming. You can still play MPEG2 and AVCHD via SD card and AVCHD via DVD. I'm not talking about streaming services like Netflix. Both the old and new models can do that, although the newer models have many more services and features.


Unless you need component outputs, there's no reason to consider those older model panasonics at all.


----------



## morpheus305

I want to get a standalone blu ray player but I have a question. Is there any blu ray players that have all the features or media playback support of wd live? Basically I was gonna get a streaming media player for my home theater but I wanted to get a blu ray player too. So I was wondering if there that basically had best of both worlds in one device. Not interested in video game consoles by the way.


----------



## dstew100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21230025
> 
> 
> I currently own or have recently owned all of the above except the LG's, so I can give my opinion on those. All look the same for BD. The sony looks a tad softer for DVD, but it isn't noticeable to me on screens under 60". BD85 has slightly better upconversion than the 65 and also has wifi. The pannys have no file streaming capability. The sony is wifi and has a ton of streaming options and very good DLNA and file playback capability. Sony's interface is ok, but it looks a lot better than the old panny interface and is much more full featured. I picked up my last 570 for $100 (refurb) direct from sony. So feature-wise sony beats panny by a long shot, and the PQ is very good all around.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that no blu-ray player, past or present, will upconvert commercial DVD over component.



Thanks for the input form you and the others. Eliminated the panny and I am down to


LG BD-670 or

Sony BDP-S570


Sony pro is SACD. LG pro is more internet streaming capabilities plus there are rumours they will upgrade NetFlix to support DD5.1. Highly doubtful the Sony will get an upgrade. Am I missing something significant between these two? Anyone have a preference between these two and why?


----------



## pacemaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dstew100* /forum/post/21235914
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input form you and the others. Eliminated the panny and I am down to
> 
> 
> LG BD-670 or
> 
> Sony BDP-S570
> 
> 
> Sony pro is SACD. LG pro is more internet streaming capabilities plus there are rumours they will upgrade NetFlix to support DD5.1. Highly doubtful the Sony will get an upgrade. Am I missing something significant between these two? Anyone have a preference between these two and why?



can i throw samsung in t he mix?

i have one on lone at the moment after trying a panny 210 and 'wow'

streams everything AND switches to 24p. plus the one i have has i HD tv tuner in it. i am in the uk and I player is the best by far i have seen

oh and bluray is great too


----------



## dstew100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pacemaker* /forum/post/21236678
> 
> 
> can i throw samsung in t he mix?
> 
> i have one on lone at the moment after trying a panny 210 and 'wow'
> 
> streams everything AND switches to 24p. plus the one i have has i HD tv tuner in it. i am in the uk and I player is the best by far i have seen
> 
> oh and bluray is great too



pacemaker,

Unfortunately they are not an option I am considering because I am limited to component video for now and the 2011 samsungs only do 480i over the component output. Correct me if I am wrong but the 2010 samsungs do not appear to have an advantage over the two models I am considering.


Also the Samsung online tech support guy blatantly lied to me telling me they will do HD over component when they do not. That kind of thing drives me up a wall so I am staying away from their products for the foreseeable future.


Sony BDP-S570 or

LG BD-670?


----------



## j-rad

I don't know much about Blue-ray players and features, but I'm looking for something sub-$150 that is 3D, plays a good amount of file types, and can have an external hard drive attached to play movies off of.


Would the Sony BDP-S580 or the Panasonic DMP-BDT210 be good choices?


Pairing the blue-ray player with a Sony 55'' HX820 if that makes a difference.


----------



## stevenjwilson

I am looking for the same thing - a DLNA enabled player - I know there are some. Also, I know many support Pandora for example, but can they also be configured to support other streaming sites - slacker.com for example?

Thanks for the info


----------



## dstew100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *j-rad* /forum/post/21237303
> 
> 
> I don't know much about Blue-ray players and features, but I'm looking for something sub-$150 that is 3D, plays a good amount of file types, and can have an external hard drive attached to play movies off of.
> 
> 
> Would the Sony BDP-S580 or the Panasonic DMP-BDT210 be good choices?
> 
> 
> Pairing the blue-ray player with a Sony 55'' HX820 if that makes a difference.



I don't have direct experience but I've been doing allot of research lately. The bonus feature of the Sony is SACD and DVD-Audio. The Panny 210 and 110 are the only players I know for sure will do DD5.1 / DD+ when streaming netflix. Most just do 2ch. If Sony doesn't do that though it should get an update to do so but ya never know. Dbl check but I'm pretty sure they are both DLNA.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevenjwilson* /forum/post/21237317
> 
> 
> I am looking for the same thing - a DLNA enabled player - I know there are some. Also, I know many support Pandora for example, but can they also be configured to support other streaming sites - slacker.com for example?
> 
> Thanks for the info



You could check out serviio and see if they have a slacker plug-in. Sony already streams slacker and pandora, but panny only does pandora at the moment. Sony has the most streaming content I've seen in any player, but not necessarily the best.


Panasonic is probably the worst choice for DLNA, but the best choice for Netflix. So decide what's most important and choose accordingly.


----------



## anikun07

Since Sony players have been mentioned, I was wondering if anyone had experience or knowledge about the s780's 16-bit super picture enhancer, or whatever they call it. SACD would be a nice option to have, but since I've never used it before I don't know that I would start. But the 16-bit processing is the only thing of interest, to me, that the 780 has that the 580 doesn't. I've read that Panasonic's still have the best DVD scaling. I like the idea of being able to access my files from USB or network, but then I wouldn't need my PC connected to the tele, so it's a feature I can do without. Since disc playback of BD and DVD are my number one priority, Panasonic is what I will be purchasing. I read that Samsung has BD Wise for SDVD but it's only if you have a Samsung tele connected to the player - that's cause for me not to purchase it. Panasonic has been mentioned as being the least compatible with file types and multimedia playback, but like I mentioned, it's not something I'm interested it.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dstew100* /forum/post/21237555
> 
> 
> The bonus feature of the Sony is SACD and DVD-Audio.



Sorry, but the Sony does not do DVD-Audio (no Sony does).


----------



## dstew100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/21237827
> 
> 
> Sorry, but the Sony does not do DVD-Audio (no Sony does).



I stand corrected. Sorry, too many blue ray spec sheets in the last week. BillP is absolutely correct.


----------



## audivideophile01

I am trying to decide between buying a OPPO BDP-80 and BDP-83. I will be putting the input into a Pioneer Elite S/C-05 which also upscales to 1080P. I was wondering if it is worth paying the extra money for the BDP-83 if the Pioneeer Elite SC-05 also upscales. Price difference was about $70 or $80.


Does one give better results than the other. Thank you for your help.


David


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audivideophile01* /forum/post/21239971
> 
> 
> I am trying to decide between buying a OPPO BDP-80 and BDP-83. I will be putting the input into a Pioneer Elite S/C-05 which also upscales to 1080P. I was wondering if it is worth paying the extra money for the BDP-83 if the Pioneeer Elite SC-05 also upscales. Price difference was about $70 or $80.
> 
> 
> Does one give better results than the other. Thank you for your help.
> 
> 
> David



If you are using the player just as a transport then the BDP-80 is fine. The BDP-83 adds a video processor, which is of most interest in DVD playback, not so much for Blu-ray.


-Bill


----------



## mdavej

 HERE's a comparison of the 80 and 83.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audivideophile01* /forum/post/21239971
> 
> 
> I am trying to decide between buying a OPPO BDP-80 and BDP-83. I will be putting the input into a Pioneer Elite S/C-05 which also upscales to 1080P. I was wondering if it is worth paying the extra money for the BDP-83 if the Pioneeer Elite SC-05 also upscales. Price difference was about $70 or $80.
> 
> 
> Does one give better results than the other. Thank you for your help.
> 
> 
> David



keep in mind that the sc-05 will not apply video processing to hdmi inputs...


----------



## napisarn

Having trouble deciding what I need for my home theater. Looking to use it for XBox games, Blu-Ray, 3D, DirectTV, DVDs (some VCDs, PAL formats from asia). Very little streaming if any. I want to optimize audio and video quality in a mid-price range. Will be getting the new Epson 6010 3D projector, Onkyo TX-NR809 AVR.


Looking at Oppo-93 vs Panasonic BDT-210/310 to use with these.


Since the Onkyo 809 has such excellent video processing, is the Oppo overkill for the money? Can you really tell a difference between between the 2 BDP when its going through the Onkyo anyways? The Epson 6010 has 2D-3D conversion as dose the BDT210/310 so there is also overlap there.


Here are the setups I'm considering:

1. Oppo with 1 HDMI to Onkyo AVR using the passthrough feature.

2. BDT210 with 1 HDMI to Onkyo AVR - don't know how it affects the image if its double processed through both the BDP and AVR.

3. Oppo or BDT310 with the 2 HDMI output - I could connect the 1.4 directly to the projector and send the audio to the AVR through the 1.3, which would bypass the Onkyo's video processing. Although I would still need to run another cable from the the AVR to the projector for the DirectTV/Xbox.


Which setup would give me the best image?


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *napisarn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Having trouble deciding what I need for my home theater. Looking to use it for XBox games, Blu-Ray, 3D, DirectTV, DVDs (some VCDs, PAL formats from asia). Very little streaming if any. I want to optimize audio and video quality in a mid-price range. Will be getting the new Epson 6010 3D projector, Onkyo TX-NR809 AVR.
> 
> 
> Looking at Oppo-93 vs Panasonic BDT-210/310 to use with these.
> 
> 
> Since the Onkyo 809 has such excellent video processing, is the Oppo overkill for the money? Can you really tell a difference between between the 2 BDP when its going through the Onkyo anyways? The Epson 6010 has 2D-3D conversion as dose the BDT210/310 so there is also overlap there.
> 
> 
> Here are the setups I'm considering:
> 
> 1. Oppo with 1 HDMI to Onkyo AVR using the passthrough feature.
> 
> 2. BDT210 with 1 HDMI to Onkyo AVR - don't know how it affects the image if its double processed through both the BDP and AVR.
> 
> 3. Oppo or BDT310 with the 2 HDMI output - I could connect the 1.4 directly to the projector and send the audio to the AVR through the 1.3, which would bypass the Onkyo's video processing. Although I would still need to run another cable from the the AVR to the projector for the DirectTV/Xbox.
> 
> 
> Which setup would give me the best image?



You won't get a Panasonic to play PAL.


----------



## Claren

Yet another "Help Me Decide" request. Below is some background:


I already have an Xbox 360 and a Pioneer 51FD. I watch on a 65" Samsung D7000 plasma. My understanding is that quality with blu-ray discs over HDMI is pretty much identical between most modern players. Is this still correct ?


My needs/concerns:


-Image quality at least as good as my old 51fd, with both blu-ray and DVD. Better would be... well, better.


-My old 51FD is not good with rental discs (read: any disk that is less than perfect, even if no visible scratches). I am a frequent renter. This is the main reason I am upgrading. The replacement must be good with rental-quality discs.


-Shorter load-times would be nice, but are not paramount. I usually am doing some other "movie prep" work before I start watching.


I'd appreciate any input you have!


----------



## DigitalAV

LG BD670 vs. Sammy BD-D5700 ...who you got??


WiFi reliability?


Wired reliability?


Internet apps (will either get 5.1 audio on Netflix, etc.)?


Speed?


Ease of use?


Both are cheap enough these days...which reigns supreme? Eh??


----------



## RA in CA

I'm looking to upgrade from the Panasonic DMP-BD85 this year. I'm happy with the Panasonic and checked their website, but don't see any newer non-3D models. Specifically, I would like to get a wireless built-in model to avoid the adapter. When would they release newer models?


Have these models been upgraded to Viera Connect? I was surprised my 2010 Panny G25 received that update....



thanks,


----------



## Bboy_jonno

Hi guys,


I am setting up my first home theatre and I need to know... Should I buy a Denon 1611 Blu-ray player or will the PS3 do just as good a job? What are the main differences?


Thanks


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Claren* /forum/post/21243353
> 
> 
> Yet another "Help Me Decide" request. Below is some background:
> 
> 
> I already have an Xbox 360 and a Pioneer 51FD. I watch on a 65" Samsung D7000 plasma. My understanding is that quality with blu-ray discs over HDMI is pretty much identical between most modern players. Is this still correct ?
> 
> 
> My needs/concerns:
> 
> 
> -Image quality at least as good as my old 51fd, with both blu-ray and DVD. Better would be... well, better.
> 
> 
> -My old 51FD is not good with rental discs (read: any disk that is less than perfect, even if no visible scratches). I am a frequent renter. This is the main reason I am upgrading. The replacement must be good with rental-quality discs.
> 
> 
> -Shorter load-times would be nice, but are not paramount. I usually am doing some other "movie prep" work before I start watching.
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate any input you have!



My 51FD is now collecting dust (terrible with rental discs). I bought a Panny 110 (wired, the 210 is WiFi) and couldn't be happier. No problems with Netflix discs, fast, excellent PQ.


----------



## mweflen

Hi all,

*I am looking for a player, preferably $125 or less, that streams video, and plays at 1.5x speed with audio* (this feature is CRITICAL to WAF, as we watch much TV on DVD at 1.5x speed).


I have a Panasonic BD65 that fits the bill above, but it is starting to weird me out. It makes loud noises when it first spins certain discs, and it has stopped being able to read my "Return of the King" Disc 2 altogether. I fear it is on the road to a crap-out.


So I'm leery of Panasonic, even though I am aware most of their players do 1.5x with audio.


Can anyone confirm for me that they own an LG, Sony, or Samsung that meets the above requirements?


----------



## a67epipadjlc

i have a 5080 and a toshiba a30 and got a panasonic bd-30


bd-30 has a little better picture than the a30 for hd, but the a30 is better for SD.


----------



## pacemaker

for anyone interested i bought a samsung bd-d8500


it does fps switching for ALL content not just bluray, so all my streaming media is played at the correct refresh rate.THis is a HUGE bonus and i believe a first for a stanalone BD player

All there new models say they do this but only tried on a bd6900 and the base d5300 start at under £100


also has:

wireless

twin hd tuners

500G hard drive

internet services (Iplayer is best i have seen)


oh and the PQ surpasses my HTPC


----------



## dtolman

I have a Panasonic 42" G25 plasma, with a Toshiba DVR670 DVD player - and I'm looking to find a blu ray player that is:

#1 Fast. I'm an impatient guy, and I HATE waiting for things to load.

#2 Has better DVD upconversion than my Toshiba DVD player or Panasonic G25 can offer (assuming any of them do).

#3 Is not as expensive as my TV (sorry Oppo - can't justify a 500$ player for a 600$ TV)


Don't care at all about 3D - have no plans to go to 3D ever. No receiver - will be hooking this up to the TV directly through HDMI. Would be nice if the player offers internet features that my TV's VieraConnect doesn't have, but that isn't a must.


Have been looking at the Sony 580, 780 and the Panasonic 210 models.


Advice would be appreciated.


----------



## chuckosan

OK, I'm in a trick bag here and I need some advice.


Father-in-law wants a blu ray player. Problem is his TV is so old, it doesn't have HDMI, only component. Now, everything I'm reading is that the output via component on the current blu ray players is limited to SD output (AACS LA stuff). Short of getting him a new TV, any suggestions? I've even read (but am not certain this is correct) that buying an old player won't necessarily help as the HD component output may have been downgraded via firmware updates.


Would really like to help him out.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chuckosan* /forum/post/21249047
> 
> 
> OK, I'm in a trick bag here and I need some advice.
> 
> 
> Father-in-law wants a blu ray player. Problem is his TV is so old, it doesn't have HDMI, only component. Now, everything I'm reading is that the output via component on the current blu ray players is limited to SD output (AACS LA stuff). Short of getting him a new TV, any suggestions? I've even read (but am not certain this is correct) that buying an old player won't necessarily help as the HD component output may have been downgraded via firmware updates.
> 
> 
> Would really like to help him out.



Welcome to AVSForum.


His TV is high def, right? They made standard def displays with component also.


Players that were in production last year can still provide Blu-ray high def video over component. There is no reason for firmware to disable this; if that has happened on a specific model I don't recall it.


This thread lists some models: 2011 model with component outputs and 1080i? 


-Bill


----------



## chuckosan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/21249155
> 
> 
> Welcome to AVSForum.
> 
> 
> His TV is high def, right? They made standard def displays with component also.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thanks, Bill. Actually, not really new. Just lost my old ID and log-in.


Yes, he's got an HD projection TV. I was going to give him my old player (LG 390), but even that player has been "adjusted" for SD output.


I was going to get him the LG 590 that's on sale at Best Buy right now, but, per the manual, it's 480i output for copy protected content via component.


I found an article (I can't post the link as I'm too new a member), but it says:


"HD analog outputs will also be disabled on existing units. An Image Constraint Token (ICT) embedded in video streams by movie studios will actually downgrade the signal quality."


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chuckosan* /forum/post/21249215
> 
> 
> I found an article (I can't post the link as I'm too new a member), but it says:
> 
> 
> "HD analog outputs will also be disabled on existing units. An Image Constraint Token (ICT) embedded in video streams by movie studios will actually downgrade the signal quality."



It's unclear whether the ICT is actually going to be deployed. Maybe they figure they killed off component users with the new hardware rules.


As described in the thread I linked, a device called HDFury will allow any HDMI player to display on a component device. People who have them seem to like them.


-Bill


----------



## transfan

Hi,


I'm looking for a player that can stream from my computer over ethernet AND that has a hard drive. All the usual format codecs as well.


Am I better off just getting a media player? I'd really like to be able to play BD though and I don't want a second box.


I don't care much about netflix, youtube, etc.


----------



## Bboy_jonno

Im setting up a theater and i want to know if there are any advantages of having a denon bluRay player in addition to a ps3? Or will the ps3 do it just as good as the denon?


----------



## Britcanuck

Hi,

I am looking for a Universal blu-ray player that I will have hooked up to my MRX-300 via HDMI, so assuming I would be using the player as a transport? I don't need wifi connection as I have a router nearby.


Upconversion is important to me, and so is loading speed. I'm not concerned about netflix, pandora etc as I live in Canada and also have an apple tv and xbox 360.


Have been looking at the Denon 1611 or the new Pioneer 53D (hearing it's having issues though?). Are there any other options out there besides these and the Oppo?


Thanks


----------



## dancel

So right now i have a sony 770 it does sacd and all, i don't do streaming, netflix or networking, i am just looking for better sound and video and only listen to sacd and watch blu rays, and all through hdmi i have a sc-55 elite as a receiver, you think upgrading to the oppo 93 be worth it? Or just keep my sony bdp 770? (Help me avs members you are my only hope







)


----------



## BillP

If you are using digital audio out (HDMI), then there is no need to upgrade for audio. Your receiver is the equipment that is determining audio quality in your set-up. As for BluRay PQ, pretty much all players will look the same. The major differences between players relate to analog audio quality, upscaling PQ for SD DVDs, and features (3D, streaming, etc). Of course, if you are interested in DVD-A, then you'll need to change to a different player, such as a Denon or Oppo.


----------



## anikun07

I just wanted to post my happiness to far with my new BDP. This morning I bought a Sony DBP-S580 and I've only gone through setup and watched Uncle Buck on DVD and some SNL on DVD, and I'm impressed with the upconversion. I know many people refer Panasonic 110 and up for DVD performance, but for the price point with Black Friday's deals I decided to get the Sony, Panny just doesn't seem to come down far enough. So if anyone is interested in the 580, I recommended after a few hours of use. I like that I have the option of SACD, too. So if you're like me and concerned about the quality of SDVD playback, the sony looks great. Oh, just for reference, my display is 32" 720p. The quality reminds me of the clarity that DVD had on standard definition tube displays, I don't notice the artifacts, motion blur, and such that I'm used to seeing with my previous upconverting DVD player.


Thank you everyone for all your help, this thread has been very helpful in my decision process and knowledge of blu-ray players.


----------



## roadkill401

I just purchased a Samsung LED 6000 series 3D tv. So I have to get a new blu-ray player to get the 3D content. The price was so right, it was a deal that I could not turn down.


The Smart TV does have Netflix 3, and the other smart stuff, so I don't need the blu-ray for that end. I am hooking this into a Pioneer VSX1121 with 5.1 right now, but may upgrade to add in two more speakers to 7.1


I had originally purchased the unit with a Samsung BDD5500, but found out it doens't support DTS HD.


I have narrowed it down to the Panasonic Model







MPBDT210 or the Pioneer Model:BDP-430


The Panasonic does get good reviews, and additonal SMART functions. The user interface for Netflix is far better than the TV. It does have Dolby HD and DTS HD, but not any of the other dolby audio that the VSX1121 offers like Dolby Pro IIz etc..


The Pioneer on the other hand doesn't have any of the smart functions, but does offer all the audio handling that the receiver can take. But I'd have to order it through the internet as none of my local stores carry it. It cost the exact same as the Panasonic.


From a techincal check box only perspective, the Pioneer looks better on paper. I don't have one so I don't know how well it will work in real life. Am I better of to stick with the Panasonic, or is there a better unit all around that I have not considered.


HELP


Matt.


----------



## SlightlyStupid

Need advice on a player to buy... Just bought a 55" Samsung UN55D6050 and need a blu ray player to go with it. I plan to purchase a soundbar in the near future (was thinking the LG LSB316 soundbar). I have Smart TV already on my TV so don't know how much it would benefit me, if at all.


I will also be playing regular DVDs with it from time to time. I honestly don't know what to look for. I guess i'm just looking for an inexpensive option. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## jpniner

Looking for some opinions, I'm in market for a wifi "SMART" Blu-Ray player. I'm basically debating between the current Panasonic Panasonic DMP-BDT210 deal on Amazon vs. the Sony Google TV Blu-Ray Play Sony NSZ-GT1.


I could careless about 3D support, I'm mainly wanting a Blu-Ray player that is 'future proof'. I'm leaning towards the GoogleTV because I have a hunch the Android side of it may take off down the road and be superior to what Panny currently offers with apps.


Any thoughts


----------



## wizzy

Need some suggestions. I need to replace the standard-def Oppo in the family room, so figured I might as well go blu-ray. It's connected to a 42" panasonic plasma.


- Will be used for both dvd and BD playback

- connected directly to the TV via HDMI

- I would like to stream content from my local network from my Twonky server.


I'm hoping to take advantage of the Black Friday/Christmas sales going on and keep the price under $125. The Sony @ Costco doesn't seem to get spectacular reviews, and the Pannny BDT X10 series does well with dvd/BD playback, but very weak on the streaming front.


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wizzy* /forum/post/21258740
> 
> 
> Need some suggestions. I need to replace the standard-def Oppo in the family room, so figured I might as well go blu-ray. It's connected to a 42" panasonic plasma.
> 
> 
> - Will be used for both dvd and BD playback
> 
> - connected directly to the TV via HDMI
> 
> - I would like to stream content from my local network from my Twonky server.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to take advantage of the Black Friday/Christmas sales going on and keep the price under $125. The Sony @ Costco doesn't seem to get spectacular reviews, and the Pannny BDT X10 series does well with dvd/BD playback, but very weak on the streaming front.



I would go with the panasonic player over sony streaming.

I think they you are looking for a cheap price player. I see that you mentioned about having an oppo dvd player.. why not look to get an oppo blu ray?


Jacob


----------



## watcher6

hello, i'm looking to upgrade from a cheap phillips dvd player (which has served me very well) and move to a blu-ray player.


to give some context to the situation i'm in i would explain that for the most part i use my computer/hard drive to watch things on my secondary monitor which is a toshiba 40" hdtv. meaning, i will play the file with video lan player on my hard drive and then move the picture over to my hdtv screen and put it to full screen, this really means i have no actual use for a dvd player.


the need for a player comes from the fact that i want to create a back up archive on dvd-r or possibly bd-r in file format as to not rely solely on the hardrive/pc.... also i see no need for example to just have a full 5 season television series sitting on my hard drive when i could put it to a backup archive disc and store it away.


now, i could just do this with little problem if that was the only concern but to make full use my time and get the most out of this method i would also like to be able to use these discs through a blu-ray player as well for the versatility aspect.... or say i don't have my pc at the time ,etc.


my current phillips disc basically plays all xvid/divx type files as long as they aren't over 2000kbs bitrate or over the 699 resolution (anything over 700), and it doesn't play much else besides these formats.


i have absolutely no interest in all of the fluff such as wifi/netflix/hulu streaming/skype calls/internet access... and on and on and on.


what i need a versative blu-ray player that can play high resolutions FROM DISC (not only usb) and all the newest formats such as divx hd, mp4, xvid, x264 (or h264), mkv.. the stuff that you can use cuda to enxode with or the new z68 motheboard quicksync encoding.


a media box like western digital offers is not what i'm looking for because i already use my pc as my entertainment system what i need from the blu-ray player is a seperate archive storage player that will play my file discs.


unfortunately i can't afford the stuff that's like 800-1000+ dollars.


i hope someone can help me or at least give me some advice on where to start.


thank you.


----------



## pacemaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wizzy* /forum/post/21258740
> 
> 
> Need some suggestions. I need to replace the standard-def Oppo in the family room, so figured I might as well go blu-ray. It's connected to a 42" panasonic plasma.
> 
> 
> - Will be used for both dvd and BD playback
> 
> - connected directly to the TV via HDMI
> 
> - I would like to stream content from my local network from my Twonky server.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to take advantage of the Black Friday/Christmas sales going on and keep the price under $125. The Sony @ Costco doesn't seem to get spectacular reviews, and the Pannny BDT X10 series does well with dvd/BD playback, but very weak on the streaming front.



hi the samsung range will suit your needs, read this?


To start with I am not knocking HTPC’s. I have used one as the only source to my projector for nearly ten years. But after trying and failing for three weeks to get perfect Bluray playback I started looking elsewhere. Originally I just intended to get a stand alone Bluray player to compliment my PC and borrowed the award winning Panasonic 120. It was then I realised that it would also play avi/mkv files over my network, same as the PC, but not at the correct frame rate. It was then by accident I tried one of the new Samsung networked devices and discovered it has a ‘Movie Frame 24FS’ 1080P mode. Sure enough ALL media files played at the correct refresh rate whether it was 24, 50 or 60 Hz. So I went through all my media and failed to find anything it wouldn’t play other than .m2ts files of which I only had one and soon converted this to mkv which it played OK. Not only was it playing everything perfectly smoothly but PQ was better even SD DVD’s looked great. Colours were more vibrant and everything had more depth. Then, another bonus was some of the models came with HD Freeview tuners, hard disk drives and they all had internet channels like iPlayer and movies etc. The cheapest model which supports the magic non-advertised Movie Frame 24FP function, along with internet, starts at only £80. I couldn’t get this to work in the shop but a call to Samsung found that it has since had a software update.

I eventually decided on the BD-D8500m at £270 and here is a brief appraisal:


FOR:


Excellent Picture quality on all media

Perfectly smooth playback of Bluray

DTS-HD, TrueHD output

Correct refresh rate playback of all media, 24/50/60 FPS

Silent

Plays mkv files

Upscaling of SD material

Wireless, Ethernet, DLNA enabled (connects to NAS etc)

Twin HD tuners, record pause live TV.

500GB Hard drive

Internet services, Youtube, iPlayer (best seen) movies on demand etc.


AGAINST:


No current support for DTS-HD, TrueHD on ripped files due to licensing but LPCM supported

Front only USB port


I should add that i am not affiliated with Samsung in any way and you can read all my desperate attempts to get correct playback of HD along with all my past PC woes all over these forums


----------



## branTT

Hey,


looking for a player in the 100-150 $ range that will have:


1. decent DVD upscaling

2. playback of Region 2 Pal DVDs (mustn't be too difficult to hack it, it's for a noob, so the current Panas are kinda ruled out)

3. playback of at least xvid, preferably mkv (h.264) from usb stick or hdd

4. decent sound through tv speakers (btw, what happens if a DTS True HD stream is sent directly to the tv via HDMI, does it even play that?)


Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## wizzy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/21259094
> 
> 
> I would go with the panasonic player over sony streaming.
> 
> I think they you are looking for a cheap price player. I see that you mentioned about having an oppo dvd player.. why not look to get an oppo blu ray?
> 
> 
> Jacob



I am looking for a cheap player










I do have an Oppo BDP-83 that I like quite a bit, but it's downstairs hooked up to the 61" DLP. I can't justify the Oppo price for the usage pattern in the family room.


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wizzy* /forum/post/21260328
> 
> 
> I am looking for a cheap player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have an Oppo BDP-83 that I like quite a bit, but it's downstairs hooked up to the 61" DLP. I can't justify the Oppo price for the usage pattern in the family room.



I didnt relized that they already had an oppo blu ray player. I would go with the panasonic 110 or 210.


Jacob


----------



## Murray1

Looking to take advantage of my downstairs audio speaker and receiver system with a new blu ray player. Computer and router are upstairs. Need to know what to expect regarding audio quality if I purchase a blu ray player with built in wifi. How does it compare to mp3 or dvd or HD audio blu ray disks. Thanks


----------



## dancel

Just pulled the trigger on the Oppo 93 (Region free) hopefully nothing new from Oppo gets announced in the next after the first 30 days that will suck.


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dancel* /forum/post/21261116
> 
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on the Oppo 93 (Region free) hopefully nothing new from Oppo gets announced in the next after the first 30 days that will suck.



I dont think that you will have to worry about that.. its been asked in the official thread from time to time lately. no new player for a least a year or so. if that.

enjoy the player. its awesome.

Jacob


----------



## Phoedrus

Posted this in another thread. Maybe this thread is more appropriate.

My apologies if this has already been discussed before. Over 400 pages is a lot to read.


I have a Yamaha RX-V620 receiver. It works great; I don't intend to replace it for a while more, however I want to upgrade the existing DVD player to a Blu-ray player.

The Yamaha has no HDMI support and it decodes Dolby Digital and DTS in a 5.1 setup.

PCM through the coaxial and optical digital audio inputs is converted to stereo only.

It also has 5.1 analog inputs so I am looking for a player that decodes Dolby TrueHD and DTS HD, converts digital to analog and delivers discrete lossless signals on multichannel analog outputs.


The new players don't support analog 7.1/5.1 outputs anymore.

I've spent sometime searching players and I arrived to 3 models:

- Panasonic BD85K from March 2010

- Samsung BD-C6800 from July 2010

- LG BD390 from May 2009.


The use of the player would be watching Blu-ray discs and DVDs, streaming Netflix, YouTube, as well as music, pictures and movies from my network and/or a USB attached HDD.


My questions are:

1- which one of the 3 has better digital to analog conversion and speakers setup?

2- regarding my intended use, is any of the 3 best suited than the others?

3- any suggestion of reliable sources of those units in Canada? If not in Canada, in the US?


Thanks


----------



## Murray1

Looking to purchase this player. Want to listen to music via Pandora. Would be interested in hearing from owners and how you like the player. Thanks


----------



## Stew4msu

Wrong thread Murray.


----------



## snowjim

*Hi,*


I bought the Panasonic DMP-BD60 when it was new and I was vary disappointed in hour slow this player was. A update made it a bit faster but it was still way to slow to start up a movie.


Now I have hade the posibility to test the DMP-BDT110 side by side with the DMP-BD60 and the DMP-BDT110 is without a doubt faster. But I do still find the player a little bit slow, that´s probably becouse I was used to my FAST DVD player that got the movie running in no time.


When I bought the DMP-BD60 I gave 255,90 EUR today its price is set to 153,54 EUR. The DMP-BDT110 pricetag is 101,33 EUR.


So my question is simple if I should take the DMP-BDT110 as a replacement for DMP-BD60 or is there other players that I should look in to? And how is the picture quality between BDT110 and BD60 (haven notice any diffrence but havent looked that close)?


BestRegards


----------



## BillP

All BluRay players are slower than DVD players. The 110 is a great BluRay player. If all you need is wired internet, then the 110 is a great choice (get the 210 if you need WiFi).


----------



## dstew100

Grabbed the LG-BD670 on a good black Friday deal. My options were limited because I needed HD over component output due to my older HD TV with no HDMI. Had a couple issues which have now been resolved but overall I'm pretty happy with it.


The initial firmware update needed to be loaded from USB, the network update failed. I had HD syncing problems but that's the TV's fault, I used to have issues with the XBOX and occasionally with the cable box too. I have the sequence figured out now and get it to come in correctly every time now.


Been using netflix (not HD dd5.1 yet but they say an update is coming) and pandora fine. Movies look great. Overall I'm pleased.


----------



## Whitey

Looking for solid basic performance BD/3d player and no extra frills... could care less about wifi, or netflix (tv has all that).


Just want decent speed, good picture and 2d-3d and sd>hd upconvertability...


Credit card in hand, browser open...


Suggestions?


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ********  /forum/post/21267394
> 
> 
> Looking for solid basic performance BD/3d player and no extra frills... could care less about wifi, or netflix (tv has all that).
> 
> 
> Just want decent speed, good picture and 2d-3d and sd>hd upconvertability...



You need a 3D player if you want 2D-to-3D upconversion capability. The Panny 110 is well thought of and suits your requirements. By the way, I found that PQ is better streaming Netflix with my 110 than with my top-of-the-line 2011 plasma, so don't discount streaming capability just because your display already does it. And you will want to be able to connect to the internet for firmware updates (the 110 is wired, the 210 WiFi).


----------



## wco81

How is the Panny 210 for up-converting DVDs?


Does it tax the machine and cause the fans to spin up?


Do they include HDMI cables in the box with these players?


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How is the Panny 210 for up-converting DVDs?
> 
> 
> Does it tax the machine and cause the fans to spin up?
> 
> 
> Do they include HDMI cables in the box with these players?



Very good at upconverting, don't know if the fan spins up, I never heard it and so I never looked.


HDMI cables come with the warehouse club version - Costco and Sams club - designated as the 215. The 210 doesn't come with a HDMI cable.


----------



## Whitey

what is the actual difference between the panny 210 and 110?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/21271724
> 
> 
> Very good at upconverting, don't know if the fan spins up, I never heard it and so I never looked.
> 
> 
> HDMI cables come with the warehouse club version - Costco and Sams club - designated as the 215. The 210 doesn't come with a HDMI cable.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ******** /forum/post/21272464
> 
> 
> what is the actual difference between the panny 210 and 110?



210 adds wifi mainly. This question is asked and answered in great detail several times a month in the main panny thread.


----------



## innocentfreak

While I start to research players, I figured I would post this here to hopefully get me started.


My current setup is a Panasonic 58V10 with no surround sound setup. I don't plan on upgrading the TV for a couple years and I don't know if or when I will invest in a home audio setup. I don't need WiFi since I have access to a wired switch at the TV.


My biggest thing, which I don't know if this is even an option outside of the PS3, is I don't have a great line of sight with my current entertainment console. As a result I would probably need Bluetooth or RF support. I currently have to wave my arm around for the 360 to pick up the Media Center remote when playing DVDs or using Media Center.


Netflix support would just be a bonus, but wouldn't mind having Amazon Prime support since we have a Prime account.


Thanks guys I figure I have waited long enough that it is time to upgrade especially since work gave me 4 Blu-Rays the other day.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *innocentfreak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While I start to research players, I figured I would post this here to hopefully get me started.
> 
> 
> My current setup is a Panasonic 58V10 with no surround sound setup. I don't plan on upgrading the TV for a couple years and I don't know if or when I will invest in a home audio setup. I don't need WiFi since I have access to a wired switch at the TV.
> 
> 
> My biggest thing, which I don't know if this is even an option outside of the PS3, is I don't have a great line of sight with my current entertainment console. As a result I would probably need Bluetooth or RF support. I currently have to wave my arm around for the 360 to pick up the Media Center remote when playing DVDs or using Media Center.
> 
> 
> Netflix support would just be a bonus, but wouldn't mind having Amazon Prime support since we have a Prime account.
> 
> 
> Thanks guys I figure I have waited long enough that it is time to upgrade especially since work gave me 4 Blu-Rays the other day.



If you have an iPhone or iPad Panasonic has a remote control app that works with their x10's using the players ethernet conection.


----------



## innocentfreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/21272679
> 
> 
> If you have an iPhone or iPad Panasonic has a remote control app that works with their x10's using the players ethernet conection.



Oh cool. Yeah I have an iPad. Thanks, I may have to grab the 210 mentioned in the deals section then while it is still on sale. It looks like a good place to start based off the owners thread.


----------



## WrJr

Ok gonna try to keep this short and sweet. Making a small man cave for myself and all in one unit. Gonna have my new tv used as a pc monitor/tv/dvd/blu ray and game player. I need a blu-ray player with analog 5.1 outputs on it! And I'm looking for something that does really good dvd upconversion. I dont care about all the other fancy shmancy crap like 3d or internet on them. My old yammaha receiver I will be using in this room does not have hdmi so the analog outs is a must.


I use to have an old rca hd/dvd player that was excellent for upconversion of my dvd's. Thing decided to stop working. I miss the analog audio out sound on it and the upconversion allready! Dont miss the speed though lol. Id really like to get an oppo but just cant afford them things. My budget is around 100-150 bucks, no more. I know theres probly nothing out there in this price range for what I need. Im pretty picky with my sound and video. I been researching the hell out of this for the last few weeks and cant seem to find anything decent. Looks like some of the old pannasonics do what I need but I read alot of people saying the lasers are dying within a few years and I dont know how the upconversion is on them. Seems like all the good upconversion chips use to be on the older hd dvd players and these oppos. Any suggestions guys?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WrJr* /forum/post/21273227
> 
> 
> Ok gonna try to keep this short and sweet. Making a small man cave for myself and all in one unit. Gonna have my new tv used as a pc monitor/tv/dvd/blu ray and game player. I need a blu-ray player with analog 5.1 outputs on it! And I'm looking for something that does really good dvd upconversion. I dont care about all the other fancy shmancy crap like 3d or internet on them. My old yammaha receiver I will be using in this room does not have hdmi so the analog outs is a must.
> 
> 
> I use to have an old rca hd/dvd player that was excellent for upconversion of my dvd's. Thing decided to stop working. I miss the analog audio out sound on it and the upconversion allready! Dont miss the speed though lol. Id really like to get an oppo but just cant afford them things. My budget is around 100-150 bucks, no more. I know theres probly nothing out there in this price range for what I need. Im pretty picky with my sound and video. I been researching the hell out of this for the last few weeks and cant seem to find anything decent. Looks like some of the old pannasonics do what I need but I read alot of people saying the lasers are dying within a few years and I dont know how the upconversion is on them. Seems like all the good upconversion chips use to be on the older hd dvd players and these oppos. Any suggestions guys?



Does your yamaha have optical or coax inputs? That would be better than having to buy an older player.


----------



## WrJr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21273398
> 
> 
> Does your yamaha have optical or coax inputs? That would be better than having to buy an older player.



It has both but I really wanted the hd audio, thus wanting the analog outputs on something so I could also get the better audio. Im not 100 percent sure on the coax but I know for sure it does have optical, its been awhile since I pulled that thing out of storage


----------



## Phoedrus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WrJr* /forum/post/21274686
> 
> 
> It has both but I really wanted the hd audio, thus wanting the analog outputs on something so I could also get the better audio. Im not 100 percent sure on the coax but I know for sure it does have optical, its been awhile since I pulled that thing out of storage



I have the same problem. I want HD audio. My Yamaha receiver has no HDMI but has 5.1 analog inputs. I just bought a refurbished C6800 Samsung blu-ray player yesterday. It will be delivered sometime in the next 10 days. It is refurbished and I paid $99.99 plus $6 for a replacement plan for one year in case it is a lemon. I'm not sure if the forum rules allow me to tell the name of the retailer, anyway it is a BIG, really BIG retailer.


I tried to get information about this player and did not get much. It seems that it is a C6500 with 3D added. On the thread about it here on the forum http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...light=bd+c6800 there are people who really like it and it seems to do the bred and butter it is supposed to do.

I am not too concerned with DVD upconverting because my projector can do it really well. I am more interested to check if the audio DACs used are good or not.


----------



## vcrpro3

In this forums collective opinion, what is the next best brand and model Blu Ray player, in about the same price range, to the Oppo BDP-93?


----------



## JBrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vcrpro3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In this forums collective opinion, what is the next best brand and model Blu Ray player, in about the same price range, to the Oppo BDP-93?



Panasonic seems to be well thought of.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vcrpro3* /forum/post/21278824
> 
> 
> In this forums collective opinion, what is the next best brand and model Blu Ray player, in about the same price range, to the Oppo BDP-93?



Depends on what you want. If a universal player for SACD/DVD-A (similar to the Oppo), then Denon. If you are using digital analog outs and don't need SACD/DVD-A, then Panny (110, 210, or 310, depending on the features you want) is great value.


----------



## WhereToStart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vcrpro3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In this forums collective opinion, what is the next best brand and model Blu Ray player, in about the same price range, to the Oppo BDP-93?



If you are looking in the same price range as the Oppo, what is it about the Oppo that makes you want something else? I ask because I have really not heard any bad about the Oppo other than sticker shock.


----------



## ksugp

I got my BD-60 two years ago Christmas. About a month ago, it quit reading discs. BD, DVD, CD, nothing. I've tried the factory re-set, I took it apart and used my can duster on the inside, nothing helps. It still turns on, accesses the internet, firmware is up to date. Anyway, it sounds like it's played its last disc.


Needless to say, I'm a little hesitant to buy another Panasonic. I've been reading reviews on other blu-ray players, and am drawn to the Panny BDT-210, oddly enough. What about the Sony S580? I have also been considering the PS3 as an all-around solution, but the wife doesn't want to spend quite that much. That and she thinks I will spend more money on games/accessories down the road. I'm not overly concerned with streaming anything, and wifi is not (or will not be; currently in process of hard-wiring my house) an issue (does this bring the panny 110 into the picture?).


Are blu-ray players really turning into 2-year lifespan items? I seem to be reading a lot of that around here. Correct me if I'm wrong.


Thoughts?


----------



## BillP

That's why I went for an inexpensive player this time around (the Panny 110). My 1st BluRay player was an expensive one, the Pioneer 51FD (cost me >$500), and although it looked and sounded great when it worked, it had terrible error tracking, frequently was unable to play Netflix discs, and in the dedicated thread many are having problems like you are describing where the laser stopped working. The Panny 110 plays discs flawlessly (including rentals), is much faster, PQ is every bit as good as the 51FD, and if it dies in 2 years or much better features/players become available, I'll feel less bad replacing it since it's relatively inexpensive. Yes, you only need the 110 if you don't need the WiFi of the 210 (PQ and AQ are identical across the 110, 210, and 310; they only differ in features, and IMO the only important feature that the 210 adds is WiFi).


----------



## jnojr

I have a Samsung BD-P3600 that I used to be pretty happy with. But there are three annoyances I can no longer live with:


1) Pause a movie being played from my PC, and a minute or so later the player stops it, and the only way to get back to where I was is to fast-forward, because:


2) Player sees all of my movies as being :07 or :09 seconds long. It cheerfully plays them past those first few seconds... but I can no longer jump ahead to where I was paused when I got cut off.


3) Player no longer remembers log in info for my PC. I have to manually type everything in each time I want to connect to my PC because auto-search says my username or password are wrong, even though they aren't.


I don't think I have any outrageous requirements... just that a player reliably plays Blu-Ray discs and that I can play and pause movies from my PC without having to drag myself through flaming hoops lined with broken glass.


----------



## snowjim

*Hi,*


Can I be sure that DMP-BDT110 is at least as good as the Panasonic DMP-BD60? Or do I need to compare the picture and sound side by side?


(Have both but its not easy to test them both in my setup as it is now)


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowjim* /forum/post/21297955
> 
> *Hi,*
> 
> 
> Can I be sure that DMP-BDT110 is at least as good as the Panasonic DMP-BD60? Or do I need to compare the picture and sound side by side?
> 
> 
> (Have both but its not easy to test them both in my setup as it is now)



Based on reviews, yes, it's at least as good, and likely better for upscaling SD DVDs.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowjim* /forum/post/21297955
> 
> *Hi,*
> 
> 
> Can I be sure that DMP-BDT110 is at least as good as the Panasonic DMP-BD60? Or do I need to compare the picture and sound side by side?
> 
> 
> (Have both but its not easy to test them both in my setup as it is now)





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/21297973
> 
> 
> Based on reviews, yes, it's at least as good, and likely better for upscaling SD DVDs.



The 110 has the same superior video processor as the 85, which the 60 lacks. So it should be better, at least in theory. Whether you'll be able to actually see a difference, I can't say. That depends a lot on your eyes and your setup. But everything else about the 110 is better than the 60.


----------



## JasonK94Z

Somebody in the know call this one for me please!


I just want a dependable blue-ray player that will also do a decent job at Netflix, some kinda online music, and YouTube.


My choices come down to:


Sony BDPS580


Samsung BD_D6500


LG BD670


Sharp BD-HP35U


I'm just ready to pull the trigger on something here and be done with it. My old Oppo DVD player has just about crapped the bed.


Thank you in advance for any input.


----------



## iamian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonK94Z* /forum/post/21303098
> 
> 
> Somebody in the know call this one for me please!
> 
> 
> I just want a dependable blue-ray player that will also do a decent job at Netflix, some kinda online music, and YouTube.
> 
> 
> My choices come down to:
> 
> 
> Sony BDPS580
> 
> 
> Samsung BD_D6500
> 
> 
> LG BD670
> 
> 
> Sharp BD-HP35U
> 
> 
> I'm just ready to pull the trigger on something here and be done with it. My old Oppo DVD player has just about crapped the bed.
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for any input.



Pana BDT110


----------



## JasonK94Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iamian* /forum/post/21304038
> 
> 
> Pana BDT110



Not one of the choices I listed, but nice player. I prefer to have one with built in wifi though.


----------



## WhereToStart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonk94z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> not one of the choices i listed, but nice player. I prefer to have one with built in wifi though.



bdt210


----------



## jkru

The lg bd 670 hands down.. I have had dennon, oppo, pioneer and samsung in my houses. Samsung is junk my favorite "full" feature bluray player is the bd 690 which is the same as the 670 no hdd. Get the lg its stable and great features and has never locked up on me.


----------



## JasonK94Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iamian* /forum/post/21304038
> 
> 
> Pana BDT110





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkru* /forum/post/21304239
> 
> 
> The lg bd 670 hands down.. I have had dennon, oppo, pioneer and samsung in my houses. Samsung is junk my favorite "full" feature bluray player is the bd 690 which is the same as the 670 no hdd. Get the lg its stable and great features and has never locked up on me.



Looked further into this one, and WOW! Seems to fit the bill for me, and the reviews are saying its really good too! Thanks!


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonK94Z* /forum/post/21304355
> 
> 
> Looked further into this one, and WOW! Seems to fit the bill for me, and the reviews are saying its really good too! Thanks!



The LG is a great player, especially for file streaming. But the panny is very worthy of consideration since the net cost is close to zero if you sell the Avatar 3D disc you get with it. That's the main reason I chose it over all others. Also it does Netflix captions and DD5.1, which very few others do.


----------



## iamian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonK94Z* /forum/post/21304105
> 
> 
> Not one of the choices I listed, but nice player. I prefer to have one with built in wifi though.



If you don't care about streaming, BDT210 should fit your need perfectly. I watch a movie every day and only problem I've encountered was on Dexter Season 5 discs 2 & 3. Turned out it was taking me to the BD-Live portal and that took a while (2-3 minutes) which I didn't know and ejected the disc thinking there was something wrong. BD picture quality is top-notch and SD scaling is not too shabby either. And previously mentioned, includes 3D Avatar disc which can be sold for around $100.


----------



## roemer21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21304448
> 
> 
> The LG is a great player, especially for file streaming. But the panny is very worthy of consideration since the net cost is close to zero if you sell the Avatar 3D disc you get with it. That's the main reason I chose it over all others. Also it does Netflix captions and DD5.1, which very few others do.



Where is this deal with the Avatar 3D disc? Link? Isn't it just a free gift and then mail in rebate? Any idea on the cheapest price on the 210 at this point?


----------



## iamian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roemer21* /forum/post/21314458
> 
> 
> Where is this deal with the Avatar 3D disc? Link? Isn't it just a free gift and then mail in rebate? Any idea on the cheapest price on the 210 at this point?



It's a mail-in rebate. Here's the pdf if interested, http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/image...170264116_.pdf BDT210 is $130 at Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## zzwerzy

Hi Folks,


If someone would be so kind, I'm looking for a legacy BluRay player: no wifi/hd/streaming/toast buttering, just a stable machine with great video output and decent audio that I might find used. My front end is a KD-34XBR960 (1080i max) with 2-ch hifi audio, so I don't need much of a machine by the current market's standards, but I do want something solid.


I saw a Sony BDP-S1 for sale cheap. Good machine in my situation as long as I don't mind waiting for boot up and disc load?


Thanks! and I hope i posted this in the right area


----------



## mdavej

zzwerzy,


I understand your position, but this is not a good idea. The only reason to get an older player is if you must have analog outputs. Otherwise you'll be stuck with a boat anchor that won't play the latest discs. Unlike DVD players, BR players need constant updates to be compatible with the latest releases. It doesn't matter if you'll never use the toast buttering. Just ignore the features you'll never use and get the newest, cheapest player you can find.


----------



## GPM

+1, my two year old $50 Black Friday Magnavox and LG BD players have been 'bulletproof', playing anything loaded in them just fine, which is more than I can say about my relatively high end Elite 23FD.


GM


----------



## zzwerzy

Thank you, mdavej and GPM. Your advice rings with truth!


dave brought up a good point about analog inputs. The KD-34XBR960 has only one HDMI port, currently in use. I've taken a brief look at HDMI hubs/switches online. The price variance is vast - from 10 to 300 buckazoids. I take it they are not all created equal! What should I look for?


----------



## Kage

I'm need to purchase a reliable entry level blu-ray player for under $100 that offers excellent blu-ray picture quality, good dvd upscaling, quiet blu-ray drive when playing dvds and blu-ray discs. I really don't need 3D playback and WiFi built-in. I don't care about any streaming services also because I have an Apple TV 2 that I use to stream movies from Netflix and stream music from my iPod Touch via airplay. I will be using my 46" Panasonic Plasma TV and Pioneer VSX-1120 receiver. I've been looking at the LG BD630, Samsung, Toshiba, and the Sony BDP-S185. Out of the 4 blu-ray players which one is the best?


----------



## anjoga

I'm sure this has been asked a thousand times, but I need help deciding between a ps3 and a stand-alone blu-ray player. I picked up a ps3 for $200 on black friday, have it set up and it seems to work well. I don't do much gaming anymore, but I picked up two games that I thought I might like. I don't see myself gaming long term with the ps3, and that is my main concern. I'm considering returning the ps3 and getting a DMP-BDT210 for it's faster load times. Is there any other benefit to the BDT210 over the ps3 that I am overlooking, or should I just stick with the ps3?


----------



## mdavej

For that price, I'd stick with the PS3. It's a much better file streamer than the panasonic and has a web browser. I have both, but never use the PS3 for discs or streaming because it's slow, loud, power hungry, and requires an expensive IR adapter to use with a normal remote. But if I got it as cheap as you did and it was all I had, I could live with it.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zzwerzy* /forum/post/21322354
> 
> 
> Thank you, mdavej and GPM. Your advice rings with truth!
> 
> 
> dave brought up a good point about analog inputs. The KD-34XBR960 has only one HDMI port, currently in use. I've taken a brief look at HDMI hubs/switches online. The price variance is vast - from 10 to 300 buckazoids. I take it they are not all created equal! What should I look for?



This just came up in another thread. See my post HERE .


----------



## anjoga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21323211
> 
> 
> For that price, I'd stick with the PS3. It's a much better file streamer than the panasonic and has a web browser. I have both, but never use the PS3 for discs or streaming because it's slow, loud, power hungry, and requires an expensive IR adapter to use with a normal remote. But if I got it as cheap as you did and it was all I had, I could live with it.



Thank you for your reply. Actually, it isn't all I have. I've had an xbox 360 for the past few years, and have been using a hand-me-down panasonic bd35 for the past 2 years. My tv is a panny tc-p50g25, and my receiver is an onkyo tx-sr608, if that matters. I've been wanting to upgrade my bluray player because the bd35 is so very slow. Other than that it works fine. Do you still recommend I keep the ps3 over exchanging it for the bdt210 with these new details?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anjoga* /forum/post/21323776
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply. Actually, it isn't all I have. I've had an xbox 360 for the past few years, and have been using a hand-me-down panasonic bd35 for the past 2 years. My tv is a panny tc-p50g25, and my receiver is an onkyo tx-sr608, if that matters. I've been wanting to upgrade my bluray player because the bd35 is so very slow. Other than that it works fine. Do you still recommend I keep the ps3 over exchanging it for the bdt210 with these new details?



If you don't need web browsing or file streaming, I see no good reason for a non-gamer to use a PS3 solely as a disc player. Stand-alone players are faster, simpler, cheaper and greener. The only thing mine is used for is games for the kids.


----------



## Aggie86

In the market for a new blu ray player for Christmas.


I have a whole-home component HD video distribution system, so I'd like to have a player that will output HDMI to main TV and component simultaneously (1080 if possible).


Have recently started converting my blu-rays to digital files and streaming via DLNA to main room TV. The DLNA streaming interface on my TV (Sharp 80incher) is not the greatest...so I was hoping the new blu-ray player might be a better DLNA option (also then I could stream to other TV locations via the component distribution)


Was looking at the Panny 210, LG BD670...but I'm told no HD component support.


Any suggestions?

Thanks - John


----------



## BillP

No current BD player supports 1080p over component.


----------



## apb

I am using a LG BH200 that I have had for some time and am wondering if it is time to upgrade.


My current system includes NAD T175hd probably replacing a M15, NAD T975 7 channel amp driving Dali Diva Grand mains, HSU sub with a mix of surround speakers that match up pretty well with the Grands.


The room is 20x20 and has some treatment.


Display is a JVC front projector with a 120" screen.


I am not interested in 3D and probably not interested in streaming based on what I read about quality.


What would I gain in picture and or sound quality etc. with a more current player? Which player would meet my needs for the best price?


----------



## gmills1

Sorry to thread hijack......but to sort of ask the same question....


I have a PS3 for the theater room but Im looking for a second stand alone player for the bedroom. Im specifically looking for a good player to stream movie files from my PC as well as play my blu-rays.

As its a second player for the bed room and wont get a whole lot of use I want to keep it on the cheap....any ideas?


TIA


----------



## JohnAV

Its nearly five years old, never mind about your lack of interest in 3D and streaming. Except for the lack of HD-DVD support, you now can settle on a BD player that regularly has firmware updates for media playback, and much faster start and playback speed.


----------



## HarryWild

Plus, you can play without converting raw Divx file formats like .avi files and can use a USB 4 terrabyte drive to play all your DVD, Blu-Ray, music, photos and computer internet movies. That what I planning to do in the near future. Streaming will come in time - it depends on your router speed - dual band is the best!


----------



## apb

Interesting input.


I'm not sure what the age has to do with it unless you think age has caused it to degrade in some way. If it still works why does age matter???


Faster startup would be appreciated but I don't understand faster playback speed.


As for frimware updates since I have not found anything that does not play I am not sure why I would want to have to go through regular firmware updates to keep it working.


The point about the hard drive is interesting; do I interpret that to mean I can just copy material such as DVD, Bluray, CD etc to a drive and then play them back as if they were streaming from the net?


How about any improvement in picture or sound quality?


----------



## rpixels

Hello,


Does anyone know of a player that can play TS files directly, both locally and via a network?


I have an Hauppauge HD-PVR 1212 that I use with Windows 7 Media Center. I then use MC-TV Converter to remux to TS because it's really quick. I'd like to avoid transcoding or creating AVCHD discs.


Thanks!


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpixels* /forum/post/21328438
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a player that can play TS files directly, both locally and via a network?
> 
> 
> I have an Hauppauge HD-PVR 1212 that I use with Windows 7 Media Center. I then use MC-TV Converter to remux to TS because it's really quick. I'd like to avoid transcoding or creating AVCHD discs.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



The OPPO BDP-93 will do so, but it is $499.


I haven't tested many TS files or heard of many users, so you might want to have yours tested before proceeding. If you can upload small samples we'll look at them for you.


-Bill


----------



## Medwynd

After looking at what feels like a hundred players, I rapidly got lost deciding which player I wanted.


Looking for a bluray player that has these features:


- Ethernet hardwired connection, don't care about wireless and would prefer it to not be wireless if it is cheaper


- DLNA that can play videots, it seems like this is pretty impossible to find, but all of my dvd's are already ripped to videots folders


- Amazon video on demand streaming, we don't use netflix streaming but want a good interface to amazons video on demand which we get through amazon prime


- 3D, we have a 3d tv but no glasses yet so this would be a step in the right direction


- DTS-MA & TrueHD, I am hooking this up to an Onkyo TX-SR608 so I dont need it to decode this just pass it through.


- Fast loading, this is almost a necessity because having to wait forever to watch a movie is just horrible


I would appreciate any models you guys can recommend for me to look at.


I was thinking about the PS3 since you can pretty much guarantee its always going to be up to date firmware wise. But it fails most of the other points I am looking for, I hear its not the fastest at loading and it doesn't do Amazon natively, you have to do it through Playon.


Thanks


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Medwynd* /forum/post/21331009
> 
> 
> 
> - DLNA that can play videots, it seems like this is pretty impossible to find, but all of my dvd's are already ripped to videots folders



You might investigate PS3 Media Server. It transcodes VIDEO_TS and ISO files to a format that more players will accept over DLNA.


-Bill


----------



## KevinH

The HT was dismantled and stored during a move and is still apart. starting to plan and get stuff together again as well as checking in on what's new in technology and products.


I do have a newish Panny 54" vt25 and bdt100 3D setup in living room with no audio system. The future dedicated HT will be a projector setup to be determined.........I'm sure I'll go 3D capable. My current HT hardware consists of a heavily modified(Noble Electronics)and great sounding EAD TM 8800 pre/pro. It will stay in service because of the money invested and it really does sound amazing. Because of the source unit, I bought the Denon 3800 back in 08 I think.......it was considered one of the best, fully decoded and had good bass management setup. I still have it and it has the latest firmware and is ready to use whenever. My question is if this is still probably the best non-3D blu option considering my setup? I know it has the LFE bug but does have the boost and the EAD does have trim available through the analog pass......so there should be no problem achieving a proper setup. Thoughts?


Last, when I do want a full 3D setup in the HT, what is the top recommendation considering the EAD is still the source unit? I would assume the Oppo 93/95????? Others to have on list that must have 7.1 out and good bass management? Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## Medwynd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/21331256
> 
> 
> You might investigate PS3 Media Server. It transcodes VIDEO_TS and ISO files to a format that more players will accept over DLNA.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thanks for the info. I am currently using SageTv to stream from my WHS without having to transcode it since my WHS isn't very powerful. I was hoping to get something all in one instead of getting a player for physical discs, a Roku for internet streaming, and something like wd live streaming for local files. But if I can keep the number of components down to two that's still not bad.


----------



## apb

Trying to find a cost effective player that will bitstream Dolby HD and DTS master at 96k, I do not need 3d, wifi etc.


Connecting to NAD T175HD


----------



## Suntan

I'm looking for (on behalf of my sister) a BR player that supports Netflix and ESPN3 (Hulu+ and/or AmazonVOD would be icing on the cake.)


They don't really need to worry about bitstreaming TrueHD or DTSHDMA for discs. As long as the player will physically support the core tracks and/or output 2 ch analog, that will be fine.


Any direction on where to start researching would be appreciated.


-Suntan


----------



## snidely

Our now "old" Sony 370 supports Amazon, Netflix, Hulu - but not ESPN3.

Maybe the new Sony models do. They are reasonably priced and work well. Think current model is 580 altho I think you can still find a 400 series model.

Panasonic seems to get good reviews here. Go backwards a couple weeks.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suntan* /forum/post/21335540
> 
> 
> I'm looking for (on behalf of my sister) a BR player that supports Netflix and ESPN3 (Hulu+ and/or AmazonVOD would be icing on the cake.)
> 
> 
> They don't really need to worry about bitstreaming TrueHD or DTSHDMA for discs. As long as the player will physically support the core tracks and/or output 2 ch analog, that will be fine.
> 
> 
> Any direction on where to start researching would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> -Suntan





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/21335852
> 
> 
> Our now "old" Sony 370 supports Amazon, Netflix, Hulu - but not ESPN3.
> 
> Maybe the new Sony models do. They are reasonably priced and work well. Think current model is 580 altho I think you can still find a 400 series model.
> 
> Panasonic seems to get good reviews here. Go backwards a couple weeks.



Panny doesn't have ESPN3. HERE's a fairly current list of devices that have it. AppleTV does as well, I think. There are no BR players that have it, AFAIK.


----------



## nebu1ou5

Hello. I am looking to purchase a region-free Blu-ray player on a bit of a budget and was wondering if anyone could help me find one with the specific features I am looking for.


I would like a player capable of...


-Playback of any Blu-ray disc from any region

-Playback/conversion of 1080i50 content to a format that my US TV (LG 55LW5600) can recognize

-Playback of 3D Blu-ray content

-Playback of any DVD from any region

-PAL to NTSC conversion for DVDs

-DVD upscaling


In short, I am looking for a player that can play any and every disc without worry. Are there any further specifications that I am forgetting to include?


Does anyone have any ideas for a Blu-ray player that can do all of these things? Ideally, I would like to avoid spending over $250.


Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## rboster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nebu1ou5* /forum/post/21339567
> 
> 
> Hello. I am looking to purchase a region-free Blu-ray player on a bit of a budget and was wondering if anyone could help me find one with the specific features I am looking for.
> 
> 
> I would like a player capable of...
> 
> 
> -Playback of any Blu-ray disc from any region
> 
> -Playback/conversion of 1080i50 content to a format that my US TV (LG 55LW5600) can recognize
> 
> -Playback of 3D Blu-ray content
> 
> -Playback of any DVD from any region
> 
> -PAL to NTSC conversion for DVDs
> 
> -DVD upscaling
> 
> 
> In short, I am looking for a player that can play any and every disc without worry. Are there any further specifications that I am forgetting to include?
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas for a Blu-ray player that can do all of these things? Ideally, I would like to avoid spending over $250.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.



The fact that you are seeking both 3D playback *and* all region Blu ray playback pushes it out of your price range


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rboster* /forum/post/21339786
> 
> 
> The fact that you are seeking both 3D playback *and* all region Blu ray playback pushes it out of your price range



+1.


you should look to getting an oppo 93 player. it does cost more. it can do 3d and do region free for dvds/blu ray. you have to buy a super disc or a mod for it to make it region free.


Jacob


----------



## Crash11

Hey guys I need some suggestions. I've been out of the market for a blu-ray player for a few years. My wife and I would like to get my brother-in-law a blu-ray player. They watch a lot of movies, and last year they bought a new 46" 1080p LCD TV for their living room, but they're still just watching DVD's. They talk all the time about how great the picture is, and how much they like watching HD content on tv, so I think they'll love watching movies in blu-ray. The only problem is they aren't fanatics like everyone on here. They don't need 3D or WIFI or integrated Netflix/Pandora/etc. They don't even need any bitstreaming capabilities because they just have a cheap little 2-channel soundbar attached to the tv (blasphemy, I know). What do you guys recommend? I think it would only be used for blu-rays. They'll probably continue to use their current DVD player for DVD's.


----------



## mdavej

The refurb Insignia HERE would be fine, as would any player. There's no good reason for them to keep their old DVD player either. It just complicates things.


----------



## nebu1ou5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rboster* /forum/post/21339786
> 
> 
> The fact that you are seeking both 3D playback *and* all region Blu ray playback pushes it out of your price range



Thanks for the headsup.


Now what if I were to omit that 3D requirement?


What If I only required...


-Playback of any Blu-ray disc from any region

-Playback/conversion of 1080i50 content to a format that my US TV (LG 55LW5600) can recognize

-Playback of any DVD from any region

-PAL to NTSC conversion for DVDs

-DVD upscaling


Would there be any decent players that anyone could recommend within the $250 price range?


I remember reading that some players convert 1080i50 content in real-time worse than others- causing choppiness. Are there any players that can do everything I need, while doing a good job of the 1080i50 conversion within this price range?


Thanks.


----------



## nebu1ou5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/21339833
> 
> 
> +1.
> 
> 
> you should look to getting an oppo 93 player. it does cost more. it can do 3d and do region free for dvds/blu ray. you have to buy a super disc or a mod for it to make it region free.
> 
> 
> Jacob



Thanks for the recommendation however this is about double my price range, especially after purchasing the mod. What do you think the cheapest price would be in on a player that could do everything I originally requested?


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nebu1ou5* /forum/post/21344011
> 
> 
> Thanks for the headsup.
> 
> 
> Now what if I were to omit that 3D requirement?
> 
> 
> What If I only required...
> 
> 
> -Playback of any Blu-ray disc from any region
> 
> -Playback/conversion of 1080i50 content to a format that my US TV (LG 55LW5600) can recognize
> 
> -Playback of any DVD from any region
> 
> -PAL to NTSC conversion for DVDs
> 
> -DVD upscaling
> 
> 
> Would there be any decent players that anyone could recommend within the $250 price range?
> 
> 
> I remember reading that some players convert 1080i50 content in real-time worse than others- causing choppiness. Are there any players that can do everything I need, while doing a good job of the 1080i50 conversion within this price range?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



not really.. you might be able to find an oppo 83 but it still cost a bit. a used one for 399 or so


Jacob


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nebu1ou5* /forum/post/21344011
> 
> 
> Thanks for the headsup.
> 
> 
> Now what if I were to omit that 3D requirement?
> 
> 
> What If I only required...
> 
> 
> -Playback of any Blu-ray disc from any region
> 
> -Playback/conversion of 1080i50 content to a format that my US TV (LG 55LW5600) can recognize
> 
> -Playback of any DVD from any region
> 
> -PAL to NTSC conversion for DVDs
> 
> -DVD upscaling
> 
> 
> Would there be any decent players that anyone could recommend within the $250 price range?
> 
> 
> I remember reading that some players convert 1080i50 content in real-time worse than others- causing choppiness. Are there any players that can do everything I need, while doing a good job of the 1080i50 conversion within this price range?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I'm pretty sure THIS $40-$60 Insignia meets all your requirements. It has exactly the same drive as Oppo if that makes you feel any better. I have this player and it works quite well, but I've never used multi-region discs myself. You may want to ask junglalien or post in the Insignia main thread for more details.


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21344276
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure THIS $40-$60 Insignia meets all your requirements. It has exactly the same drive as Oppo if that makes you feel any better. I have this player and it works quite well, but I've never used multi-region discs myself. You may want to ask junglalien or post in the Insignia main thread for more details.



I would not recommend this player even on my worse enemy. I heard that it does indeed play region free. but it means that you can't do the firmware upgrades on it. the brand is not that good. I would highly recommend something else.


Jacob


----------



## mdavej

Jacob is a harsh critic of this brand, but thousands of us are quite happy with it. It is a low end brand for sure, and you will be stuck at the same firmware forever. But check out the threads and judge for yourself, especially if you want a region-free player for less than $400. For $40, what have you got to lose (besides $40).


----------



## nebu1ou5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/21344312
> 
> 
> I would not recommend this player even on my worse enemy. I heard that it does indeed play region free. but it means that you can't do the firmware upgrades on it. the brand is not that good. I would highly recommend something else.
> 
> 
> Jacob



Do you guys know anything about/recommend the players offered on this site?
http://www.world-import.com/region_f...VD_players.htm 



From what I can tell, these 3 LG players seem to be able to do what I want (minus the 3D)
http://www.world-import.com/lg-bd-63...-converter.htm 

http://www.world-import.com/lg-bd-55...ray-player.htm 

http://www.world-import.com/lg-bd-64...-converter.htm 


It doesn't mention 1080i50 specifically and I can't claim to know enough to make assumptions. Does what they are offering with their conversion seem to be indicative of converting 1080i50 content?


I like the idea that they are hard-modded as well.


----------



## debun

I've seen some dlna devices Samsung DB-5700 and LG BD670 but I have no idea how well they play mkv's from a NAS or if it;s just through the USB port. Does anyone know of some players that will meet my need. Connect to my NAS device, play mkv files and other formats?


----------



## skclark

OK guys, I too have been doing some reading and was wondering what the hierarchy of players would be. Lets start with the Oppo 93 on the top. Not willing to go above that price range of player. So what I mean to say is, if the oppo 93 is the top end whats the next step down and so forth? I am judging purely based on quality of product. Speed, capability to support current formats, don't give a crap about web based app capability or wireless. Do have a gig Ethernet connection for it in the rack. Im looking for a high end player that will last me a while and supports 3d for future upgrades to the HT.


Connecting to a Lexicon RV8 receiver (no uncompressed audio







) and a JVC RS45 projector with 3D emitter and HDMI switch box (forget the brand) on a 108" 2.40 curved radius Stewart Film Screen.


----------



## Parva




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skclark* /forum/post/21351547
> 
> 
> OK guys, I too have been doing some reading and was wondering what the hierarchy of players would be. Lets start with the Oppo 93 on the top. Not willing to go above that price range of player. So what I mean to say is, if the oppo 93 is the top end whats the next step down and so forth? I am judging purely based on quality of product. Speed, capability to support current formats, don't give a crap about web based app capability or wireless. Do have a gig Ethernet connection for it in the rack. Im looking for a high end player that will last me a while and supports 3d for future upgrades to the HT.



Good question...

Another variation to answer such a question would/could be:


How's about a break-down of what's the best blu-ray player for a given price range?

If someone has an up-to-date list of what unit is considered best at say, $100, at $130, at $160, at $200 etc.


What I find discouraging is that so many reviews list poor reliability & poor streaming & slow loading very often. These are three considerations that I really would appreciate assistance on, in buying a good player.


Am replacing a PS3 that's constantly giving me the "An ethernet cable is disconnected" error. Have tried all the solutions I can find & none resolve the error.


This is to hook-up w/ a Pioneer vsx-1121 AVR, a DishNetwork vip-722 DVR & a Mitsubishi 53" DLP rear-projector.


----------



## Jacob305

I would say that the ps3 slim is the next best one. behind the oppo 93. that is just me. I understand that some people want a cheaper price. they cannt afford the expenstive ones. its just that some of the cheaper ones.. you get what you pay for.. meaning that they are not that good. saving said that, I would try the panasonic 110,210,310. I own the oppo 93, panasonic 210 and the ps3 slim.


Jacob


----------



## mystic_sniper28

I would put the oppo93 about mid range player given its price.



the oppo 95 witHin the top range of denon, onkyo & yamaha flagship bd players 3-5 times the price of the oppo with 1 vast difference the oppo 95 is multiregion where as most other bd players are region locked, with likely option pin number hidden menu system...


----------



## birdhunter51

I am a dinosaur coming out of the dark ages. Really need some help. I just ordered a panny vt30, which has wireless internet connectivity, 2d to 3d conversion, etc. Is there any advantage is getting a blu-ray that also has these features?


Thank you


----------



## Kensmith48

I saw both of these for around $80.00 at Wal-Mart. Which one is better as far as picture goes? This player is mainly for backup and I'm not interested in streaming. Is there anything else that's better for approx. the same cost?


Thanks,

Ken


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *birdhunter51* /forum/post/21353262
> 
> 
> I am a dinosaur coming out of the dark ages. Really need some help. I just ordered a panny vt30, which has wireless internet connectivity, 2d to 3d conversion, etc. Is there any advantage is getting a blu-ray that also has these features?
> 
> 
> Thank you



Yes, there is. 1) The Panny 110 has significantly better PQ when streaming Netflix than the VT30. You can also search Netflix with the 110, but not the VT30 (you can only see your Instant Queue with the VT30). 2) If you want to play a 3D BluRay disc in 3D, then you need both a 3D player and a 3D display. You can go with the 110 if all you need is wired, 210 if you need WiFi.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skclark* /forum/post/21351547
> 
> 
> OK guys, I too have been doing some reading and was wondering what the hierarchy of players would be. Lets start with the Oppo 93 on the top. Not willing to go above that price range of player. So what I mean to say is, if the oppo 93 is the top end whats the next step down and so forth? I am judging purely based on quality of product. Speed, capability to support current formats, don't give a crap about web based app capability or wireless. Do have a gig Ethernet connection for it in the rack. Im looking for a high end player that will last me a while and supports 3d for future upgrades to the HT.
> 
> 
> Connecting to a Lexicon RV8 receiver (no uncompressed audio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and a JVC RS45 projector with 3D emitter and HDMI switch box (forget the brand) on a 108" 2.40 curved radius Stewart Film Screen.



It depends on the features you want. If you want/need a universal player (SACD/DVD-A) and will be using analog audio outs, then the Oppo 93 (top of your price range), followed by the Denon 1611 would be my top choices. If you have no need for SACD/DVD-A or analog audio outs, then IMO the Panny 110/210/310 are every bit as good for BluRay and SD DVD playback and digital audio, at a considerably lower price point (i.e., the Oppo or any "high end" player is overkill for your needs). Don't get me wrong -- the Oppo is a sturdier player than the Pannys, and Oppo has excellent customer support, but if you don't use the features that set it apart, then you can get better value with other players.


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/21353750
> 
> 
> It depends on the features you want. If you want/need a universal player (SACD/DVD-A) and will be using analog audio outs, then the Oppo 93 (top of your price range), followed by the Denon 1611 would be my top choices. If you have no need for SACD/DVD-A or analog audio outs, then IMO the Panny 110/210/310 are every bit as good for BluRay and SD DVD playback and digital audio, at a considerably lower price point (i.e., the Oppo or any "high end" player is overkill for your needs). Don't get me wrong -- the Oppo is a sturdier player than the Pannys, and Oppo has excellent customer support, but if you don't use the features that set it apart, then you can get better value with other players.



not everyone gets the oppo to play sacd/dvd-a. I dont even use the analogs and I have the oppo 93. it still a better player then the panasonic. there are a few problems with the panasonic. they might be consider minor for others. it keeps me from giving a straight A+ to panasonic. the oppo seems to play everything more or less. which is a real plus. the panasonic has a couple of hang up on some titles and 3d titles. specially when they have been in the player a while when you return to play them. certainly better then the past panasonic players 80/85.


Jacob


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/21353825
> 
> 
> not everyone gets the oppo to play sacd/dvd-a. I dont even use the analogs and I have the oppo 93. it still a better player then the panasonic. there are a few problems with the panasonic. they might be consider minor for others. it keeps me from giving a straight A+ to panasonic. the oppo seems to play everything more or less. which is a real plus. the panasonic has a couple of hang up on some titles and 3d titles. specially when they have been in the player a while when you return to play them. certainly better then the past panasonic players 80/85.
> 
> 
> Jacob



Fully agree that the Oppo is a great player.

The Panny has played every BluRay and SD DVD disc I have thrown at it, including scratched Netflix discs (unlike my more expensive Pioneer 51FD that is now collecting dust). I'm probably biased based on my bad experience with the 51FD, which I why I believe players like the Panny are a better value if you don't use the analog audio capabilities of the more expensive players (for PQ, Panny is every bit as good).

That's why it's great that we all have choices (no single brand is the best choice for everybody).


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/21354127
> 
> 
> Fully agree that the Oppo is a great player.
> 
> The Panny has played every BluRay and SD DVD disc I have thrown at it, including scratched Netflix discs (unlike my more expensive Pioneer 51FD that is now collecting dust). I'm probably biased based on my bad experience with the 51FD, which I why I believe players like the Panny are a better value if you don't use the analog audio capabilities of the more expensive players (for PQ, Panny is every bit as good).
> 
> That's why it's great that we all have choices (no single brand is the best choice for everybody).



try loading up T2:skynet edition on 2011 panasonic players.

its been nothing but problems. deciding sometimes not to play or get hung up.

Jacob


----------



## birdhunter51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/21353727
> 
> 
> Yes, there is. 1) The Panny 110 has significantly better PQ when streaming Netflix than the VT30. You can also search Netflix with the 110, but not the VT30 (you can only see your Instant Queue with the VT30). 2) If you want to play a 3D BluRay disc in 3D, then you need both a 3D player and a 3D display. You can go with the 110 if all you need is wired, 210 if you need WiFi.



Thanks. Good info, and it is appreciated.


----------



## artondrius

Hello, I'm looking for suggestions on which (wireless) player to get. Rather than playing actual Blu-Rays, I want to use it almost exclusively for DLNA, common streaming apps, and videos through a USB drive..

I'm also hoping to not spend more than $100 if that is possible. 3D is not necessary, I would never use it


----------



## JonCr

Does anyone know the differences between a Panasonic DMP-BDT210 and a 215? They have the 215 at Costco and I haven't heard that model referenced here lately. Thanks.


Edit: Nevermind. I guess that is a number for Costco, etc, but same player from what I've seen.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the differences between a Panasonic DMP-BDT210 and a 215? They have the 215 at Costco and I haven't heard that model referenced here lately. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Edit: Nevermind. I guess that is a number for Costco, etc, but same player from what I've seen.



Plus you get a HDMI cable in the box.


----------



## HarryWild

I just want a list of blu-ray players that work fine, have good picture quality and are reliable. It can be cheapo - new name low cost manufacturers or older brands that have been discounted - but give the low cost already - that are reliable.


Thanks.


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HarryWild* /forum/post/21360072
> 
> 
> I just want a list of blu-ray players that work fine, have good picture quality and are reliable. It can be cheapo - new name low cost manufacturers or older brands that have been discounted - but give the low cost already - that are reliable.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Panasonic BD75


----------



## mdavej

... and Sony S185 or S480.


----------



## ten8yp

Well... I tried. I read some 30 odd pages trying to find someone in a similiar home theater situation as I am that also needed some BDP advice to no sucess. Am I correct in understanding that the region free hack makes it so ALL DVD's will work? Without it some may or may not?


What Blu-Ray player(s) would you guys recommend based on the following criteria? Any brand...


Desires in order of importance:


Great PQ and AQ

Great Upconverting for SD-DVD's (I have close to 1000 that I'm NOT replacing)

3D ready

Streaming with apps (ethernet is fine/no need for wireless unless it comes w/ it anyways)

Price tag of (EDIT-sorry guys) LESS THAN $200 unless there is a significant reason to spend more

(from what I've read there isn't)


Do NOT needs:


Standard Audio - I DO plan on playing CD's through it but I dont need SA input/outputs do I?

Wireless - Router is very close so as long as it has ethernet I'm good

EDIT: Region Free - no importing of foreign movies here


A/V setups:


TVs: Mitsubishi 73" DLP model 73737 w/ 3D Converter

Receviers: Onkyo TX NR809 and Pioneer VSX 1121-K

Speaker Setups: Martin Logan Motions on Pioneer and Polk Audio Monitor 70's/CS10/RM8's on Onkyo

Everything is connected using HDMI


I will obviously need two since I have home theater systems in two seperate rooms... that will also give me a great chance to compare and contrast...


Does anyone like the Onkyo BD-SP309? Why or why not?

Which Pioneer do you like best for my criteria?

I would love to match the receivers/BDP's if possible for asthetic reasons...


Thanks in advance for any/all help... hopefully someday I will be able to pay it forward


-Nate


----------



## HarryWild

Jim McC, mdavej:


I been looking at the Panny 215 and the Sony BX58 at Costco with the wifi built-in and 3D. Not sure if I want both of these new features; but since everything is wifi; it could not hurt and extra cost of it is around $40-$50. But if you did not have it and wanted either of them later; might be more work and more costly to convert. I still deciding of course; since I still have the Samsung D6100C for my bedroom and looking to add a blu-ray player in the kitchen which I use the most but was looking for a cheapo unit and maybe I should do the reverse I use it the most in the kitchen???? Wild and reverse thinking now - use the most; should be the better unit - not the cheapest?? Should have more features not less??? I guess; the kitchen - the main room now for viewing and listening to stuff should have a premium instead; but it just a kitchen!! Ugh!


----------



## BillP

ten8yp, the Panny 110 meets your criteria, at half the price of the Onkyo. I don't know anything about the Onkyo, but it received pretty poor user reviews at Amazon (check it out). I cannot recommend Pioneer due to my poor experience with the 51FD. Also check out the relevant threads on the forum for each specific player.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/21364445
> 
> 
> ten8yp, the Panny 110 meets your criteria, at half the price of the Onkyo. I don't know anything about the Onkyo, but it received pretty poor user reviews at Amazon (check it out). I cannot recommend Pioneer due to my poor experience with the 51FD. Also check out the relevant threads on the forum for each specific player.



Not quite. OP wants a player > $200 and region free.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21364813
> 
> 
> Not quite. OP wants a player > $200 and region free.



I missed the region free part. I thought the price was a typo (I thought he meant $200 could give answers of $1000 players).


----------



## mdavej

^^^ Ahh, less than of course. I didn't read very carefully either.


ten8yp, are you sure you need region free and know what it means? If you are in the US and don't have a lot of foreign discs (not foreign films, but imported or actually bought in a foreign country), you don't need region free. If you do need region free, you may want to consider 2 players, a cheap region free like a $40 refurb insignia, and another player for everything else (3D, streaming, etc.).


----------



## ten8yp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/21364445
> 
> 
> ten8yp, the Panny 110 meets your criteria, at half the price of the Onkyo. I don't know anything about the Onkyo, but it received pretty poor user reviews at Amazon (check it out). I cannot recommend Pioneer due to my poor experience with the 51FD. Also check out the relevant threads on the forum for each specific player.



the Onkyo is running around $150 on amazon. Only place I've found it so far. I'm guessing the Panasonic is less. I'll check it out. Thanks Bill.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21365059
> 
> 
> ^^^ Ahh, less than of course. I didn't read very carefully either.
> 
> 
> ten8yp, are you sure you need region free and know what it means? If you are in the US and don't have a lot of foreign discs (not foreign films, but imported or actually bought in a foreign country), you don't need region free. If you do need region free, you may want to consider 2 players, a cheap region free like a $40 refurb insignia, and another player for everything else (3D, streaming, etc.).



Sorry for the confusion... yes... less than $200. (I edited it.)


Thanks for the clarafication on region free. I dont import DVD's so I guess I dont need it. I do have some really old DVD's though so I wanted to make sure they would play. I will edit the OP to show that as well.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ten8yp* /forum/post/21365620
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clarafication on region free. I dont import DVD's so I guess I dont need it. I do have some really old DVD's though so I wanted to make sure they would play. I will edit the OP to show that as well.



Region free is only to play European SD DVDs.


----------



## ten8yp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/21365671
> 
> 
> Region free is only to play European SD DVDs.



Oh ok... thanks for your info and insight on the 110 Bill :tup: I'll give it some thought. Any others?


----------



## caunyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/21352229
> 
> 
> I own the oppo 93, panasonic 210 and the ps3 slim.
> 
> Jacob



I already have a PS3 slim at my parents' place (where I spend the weekends at), and I'm looking for a new blu-ray player for my own apartment. It seems that the top 2 players are the PS3 and Oppo 93. I think value-wise, the PS3 is a clear winner. But between the PS3 and Oppo 93, which is the better player in terms of image quality?


I don't need SACD/DVD-A. While value is nice, and getting another PS3 would allow me to play games at my apartment, image quality is the most important thing for me.


So between the 2, which one would you recommend?


----------



## skclark

Anybody have any experience with the BluRay Changers? Considering that route over a media center solution because of the difficulty of making backups of BluRays and having to mount ISO's etc. Not to mention the storage requirements.

That said, anybody see a bluray changer recently? I had the 300 disk DVD changer for a couple years before it died and liked it, except the pain of labeling disks and cover art.

Sony BDP-CX960 Blu-ray Disc Changer is in the mid $500s


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caunyd* /forum/post/21367939
> 
> 
> I already have a PS3 slim at my parents' place (where I spend the weekends at), and I'm looking for a new blu-ray player for my own apartment. It seems that the top 2 players are the PS3 and Oppo 93. I think value-wise, the PS3 is a clear winner. But between the PS3 and Oppo 93, which is the better player in terms of image quality?
> 
> 
> I don't need SACD/DVD-A. While value is nice, and getting another PS3 would allow me to play games at my apartment, image quality is the most important thing for me.
> 
> 
> So between the 2, which one would you recommend?



that is a very good question.. most people say that the image is the same for blu rays, however the oppo does a better job with the dvds. depending if you are using that or not. I dont own any sacds and dvd-a either and still enjoy the oppo 93.


Jacob


----------



## anettis

Hi Everyone,


I wanted to get my parents a Blu-ray player for use with a Samsung 46" LCD TV. It will be replacing a Samsung DVD player. I imagine their use will primarily be DVD, Blu-ray, and Netflix streaming. I would also like to teach them how to use DLNA to display digital photos stored on either of their Windows based computers (one using Vista and one using XP). I was leaning toward the Samsung BD-D6500 thinking that keeping the brands the same would keep things as simple as possible, particularly with respect to remote compatibility. However I have noticed that the Panasonic DMP-BDT210 seems to score higher on reviews, has a dedicated Netflix button, and also supports Amazon streaming. On the other hand Samsung seems to be building out a formidable Apps store. I am torn between the two and need a nude one way or the other.










Thanks!


----------



## Otto Pylot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anettis* /forum/post/21369952
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> I wanted to get my parents a Blu-ray player for use with a Samsung 46" LCD TV. It will be replacing a Samsung DVD player. I imagine their use will primarily be DVD, Blu-ray, and Netflix streaming. I would also like to teach them how to use DLNA to show digital photos stored on either of their Windows based computers on the TV. I was leaning toward the Samsung BD-D6500 thinking that keeping the brands the same would keep things as simple as possible, particularly with respect to remote compatibility. However I have noticed that the Panasonic DMP-BDT210 seems to score higher on reviews, has a dedicated Netflix button, and also supports Amazon streaming. I am torn between the two but leaning more toward the Panny. Anyone care to voice an opinion?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I have the BDT-210 and love it! Plays very nicely with my LG LCD. As far as photos etc, I just use my AppleTV2. It's a lot easier than DLNA, at least for me.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anettis* /forum/post/21369952
> 
> 
> ...I was leaning toward the Samsung BD-D6500 thinking that keeping the brands the same would keep things as simple as possible, particularly with respect to remote compatibility.



Keep in mind the panny remote isn't universal and will not control any non-panasonic devices. If that's a concern, you should just get a universal remote. If you already have one, the standard panasonic DVD codes will work fine.


----------



## videobruce

I'm looking for a BluRay player without all the Internet nonsense. A player, not a computer.

I have a older Oppo, but I'm having apparent thermal problems with certain burned discs and don't want to bother with it anymore.


I just want a decent player, does anyone sell one (known brands only) without all those buggy 'apps' that crash, lockup, don't work, can't connect, d/l firmware updates without your knowledge, audio issues, won't work with Netflix etc.?


(Yes, I have been reading tons of user reviews and it appears 90%+ have problems with the above)


----------



## mystic_sniper28

i use sony, sony is pretty much unversal on bd and dvd assuming the disc itself has a region lock to the region it was brought in.


as for playback issues take stock in this like with dvd's blue rays also have the habit hitting bad batches once and a while.


qc isn't really done by the major studios so expect to see substandard bd's once and a while....


----------



## wtwieder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/21354282
> 
> 
> try loading up T2:skynet edition on 2011 panasonic players.
> 
> its been nothing but problems. deciding sometimes not to play or get hung up.
> 
> Jacob



My Panasonic 215 has no problems playing this disc, even with BD-Live. There could be a problem with your disc or your player.


I have had no problems loading ANY BD or DVD that I have thrown at this player, so far.

I highly recommend it. The picture quality is fantastic. There are few players that give you as much picture customization options as the Panasonic does.


----------



## caunyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/21369944
> 
> 
> most people say that the image is the same for blu rays, however the oppo does a better job with the dvds. depending if you are using that or not. I dont own any sacds and dvd-a either and still enjoy the oppo 93.
> 
> Jacob



Jacob, so you're feel that there is very little difference in the image quality between your PS3 and Oppo 93? You don't have a preference in terms of image quality of one over the other?


If blu-ray players of the same price class produce the same image quality, then it sounds like I should go for the PS3, since I don't need DVD quality, SACD/DVD-A, or customer support.


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caunyd* /forum/post/21375002
> 
> 
> Jacob, so you're feel that there is very little difference in the image quality between your PS3 and Oppo 93? You don't have a preference in terms of image quality of one over the other?
> 
> 
> If blu-ray players of the same price class produce the same image quality, then it sounds like I should go for the PS3, since I don't need DVD quality, SACD/DVD-A, or customer support.



I still prefer the oppo 93. I mostly use the oppo 93 for my movies. I have the panasonic 210 and the ps3 slim more as back up.


Jacob


----------



## palpitatn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I still prefer the oppo 93. I mostly use the oppo 93 for my movies. I have the panasonic 210 and the ps3 slim more as back up.
> 
> 
> Jacob



"Backup?" Wow you are lucky! I wish my wife would allow me to have backup components!


----------



## HDPERSON

Looking for the Best quality Blu Ray and DVD picture, I purchased and used the following BD players. Those I didn't like I either returned or gave to family and friends.

For Panasonic I used the fine setting, 1 for reality and 1 for super resolution, with advanced chroma on.


Panasonic BDT210 - excellent BD picture and DVD picture, fast loading.


Panasonic BDT110 - excellent BD picture and 3D, used for my 3D TV.


Sony S780 - disappointment over BD picture (I thought 16 bit would make a big difference, it didn't. Overall the BD picture was very good but not as good as the Panny 210. The Sony locked several times and skipped during playback.


Sony S580 had a better BD picture than the S780 but locked on disk tray open. I used the standard picture on both.


LG 670 - similar to the Panny 210 in BD picture quality, but not in DVD upconvert.


Samsung BD D6500 has the best Blu Ray picture quality by far. The picture is absolutely stunning. The DVD upconvert was second only to the Panasonic.


In conclusion: The Samsung is used for my Blu ray movies with my Toshiba 47" 1080p TV.

The Panasonic BDT210 is used for my DVD upconvert with my Toshiba 47" 1080p TV.

The Panasonic BDT110 is used for my 3D movies with my Vizio 32" TV.


Current firmware updates were used.


I hope this gives a little information on selecting a Blu Ray player, at least from my experience.


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palpitatn*  /forum/post/21375135
> 
> 
> "Backup?" Wow you are lucky! I wish my wife would allow me to have backup components!



the oppo player has a such a nice ease to it. to play movies and stuff. I did have to get the oppo fixed. I sent it off and got it fixed and returned. took a week during that time I used the panasonic 210 to watch some movies.

do you use analogs or HDMI? the oppo 93 has that. the ps3 does not. the ps3 can bitstream. you probably already know that because you have one already.


Jacob


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caunyd* /forum/post/21375002
> 
> 
> ...If blu-ray players of the same price class produce the same image quality, then it sounds like I should go for the PS3, since I don't need DVD quality, SACD/DVD-A, or customer support.



It sounds like you should go for a $70 player instead of wasting money on a PS3 and the extra power it consumes, not to mention the expensive IR-BT adapter you have to buy in order to use a normal remote with it. Of course if you want a PS3 for other reasons (games, file streaming, etc.), then it makes more sense. But to buy one just for playing discs doesn't make sense anymore considering all the cheaper options there are today.


----------



## somegeek

Do the Panasonic BDT210 and BDT110 get the same firmware support?


I don't need wi-fi as the unit will be hardwired with Cat5.


Spending ~$100 on a player and it's primary purpose will be to play BluRay and DVDs. Netflix and other streaming is handled by an HTPC. So PQ for BluRay/DVD playback on my Samsung PN51D8000 is primary.


Was also looking at the Sony BDPS580.


Appreciate any input.


somegeek


----------



## MakeMonroe

Hello guys!

Which one is better for playing mkv files and other files too. LG BD670 or Samsung BD-D5500 3D both are about 149 and that's about most i can pay. Also with that same price i could get also Sony BDP-S480 but seems it doesn't have that good mkv support? at least my friend told me that it's very picky about mkv files. Maybe i could go up to 200 if it's necessary but really no more than that. With that price i could get Samsung BD-D6500 but is it any better than 5500? and remember i'm more interested about how mkv files works.

Thanks guys.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *somegeek* /forum/post/21380411
> 
> 
> Do the Panasonic BDT210 and BDT110 get the same firmware support?
> 
> 
> I don't need wi-fi as the unit will be hardwired with Cat5.
> 
> 
> Spending ~$100 on a player and it's primary purpose will be to play BluRay and DVDs. Netflix and other streaming is handled by an HTPC. So PQ for BluRay/DVD playback on my Samsung PN51D8000 is primary.
> 
> 
> Was also looking at the Sony BDPS580.
> 
> 
> Appreciate any input.
> 
> 
> somegeek



Yes, the 210 basically adds WiFi and ability to touch the top to open the drawer. BluRay and SD DVD playback and firmware support are identical.


----------



## lwright84

I am looking for the best Samsung C-series or D-series player with built-in WiFi and Samsung Apps capability. I will be using this in the bedroom for BD\\DVDs, DIVX\\MP4 rips via USB drive, Netflix\\Hulu\\Vimeo. According to Samsung's site, here are the players compatible with the Vimeo app that also have built-in WiFi (my #1 and #2 concerns)


-C6500\\C6800\\C6900\\C7500\\C7900

-D5700\\D6500\\D6700\\D7000\\D7500


I'd like to spend between $75-$175.


Thanks!


----------



## HDPERSON




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MakeMonroe* /forum/post/21381067
> 
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> Which one is better for playing mkv files and other files too. LG BD670 or Samsung BD-D5500 3D both are about 149 and that's about most i can pay. Also with that same price i could get also Sony BDP-S480 but seems it doesn't have that good mkv support? at least my friend told me that it's very picky about mkv files. Maybe i could go up to 200 if it's necessary but really no more than that. With that price i could get Samsung BD-D6500 but is it any better than 5500? and remember i'm more interested about how mkv files works.
> 
> Thanks guys.



I purchased the BD D6500 Samsung at Best Buy for $139.99 and wait till you see the blu ray picture quality (oppo who?). remember to set the PQ at Dynamic.


----------



## Mike_WI

What are the current (data supported) thoughts on fast loading BR players?

Any link to a current comparison?

How does the Sony 580 compare?

My reference is OPPO BDP-83.


Mike


----------



## ckjackson

I was looking at the LG BD690 as I want to be able to play avi files from my home office pc.


LG seems to play most file types but it's still around $250. Are there other options out there for under $200 that are 3D ready with all the online content apps (Hulu, Amazon, Netflix, Pandora). FYI, I don't have a 3D tv yet but will probably be upgrading my current projector to a 3D one in the next year or 2.


----------



## Theresa

After purchasing a refurbished Sony 570 that often does not work (cannot even get it to start sometimes), I purchased an Oppo 93. It should arrive today.

The only concern I have is it's "old" Netflix implementation. I would have liked it to have 5.1.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckjackson* /forum/post/21388813
> 
> 
> I was looking at the LG BD690 as I want to be able to play avi files from my home office pc.
> 
> 
> LG seems to play most file types but it's still around $250. Are there other options out there for under $200 that are 3D ready with all the online content apps (Hulu, Amazon, Netflix, Pandora). FYI, I don't have a 3D tv yet but will probably be upgrading my current projector to a 3D one in the next year or 2.



Sony does all that and plays avi if you rename them mkv. My refurb Sony 570 was $100.


Theresa, if your sony isn't working you should try to get it replaced under warranty. Mine works perfectly.


----------



## moosik

I am looking for an ENTRY level BD player that will do these:

1) Be able to play an NTFS Hard Drive from the USB and will show the proper file structure (e.g. name of series/season/episode). I don't want to copy all the episodes to the root folder and have only one list.

2) Play avi and mkv

3) It would be a bonus if it played .iso and VIDEO_TS

4) Netflix streaming.


I've read this thread for a while and cannot find recommendations for what I need. I know the OPPO 93 is good but it's much above my price range. I am really looking to spend as little as possible for the above features as this is a gift to my aunt who does not really care about things like picture quality (she just wants to watch old British TV series).


----------



## Theresa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21389013
> 
> 
> Sony does all that and plays avi if you rename them mkv. My refurb Sony 570 was $100.
> 
> 
> Theresa, if your sony isn't working you should try to get it replaced under warranty. Mine works perfectly.



Yes, I will be contacting Sony but cannot be without a player while they get around to replacing it. I paid only $100 for it so shipping will certainly be a factor. I didn't want another "throw away" player and want DVD-A playback so I got the Oppo.


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theresa* /forum/post/21389323
> 
> 
> Yes, I will be contacting Sony but cannot be without a player while they get around to replacing it. I paid only $100 for it so shipping will certainly be a factor. I didn't want another "throw away" player and want DVD-A playback so I got the Oppo.



you are better off with the oppo player.


Jacob


----------



## Theresa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/21389607
> 
> 
> you are better off with the oppo player.
> 
> 
> Jacob



Thank you for affirming my decision. Apart from price and Netflix quality I figured I couldn't go wrong. In a month I'll probably get a Roku or WD for Netflix.


----------



## Stew4msu

Depending on what you need it for, you could go wrong. Is it just to play Blu Ray's (as you mentioned getting a Roku or HD)? Are you using HDMI? If so, you had no need to spend that much money.


----------



## Theresa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/21389753
> 
> 
> Depending on what you need it for, you could go wrong. Is it just to play Blu Ray's (as you mentioned getting a Roku or HD)? Are you using HDMI? If so, you had no need to spend that much money.



You evidently missed that I said price was a factor. I will play DVDs, BDs, DVD-As and any SACDs I acquire in the future. Yes, I will use HDMI. After having a cheap piece of junk that doesn't work half the time and skips two thirds through every BD, I decided on the Oppo. There is always the rule of diminishing returns but for a quality player the Oppo is not expensive.


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theresa* /forum/post/21389780
> 
> 
> You evidently missed that I said price was a factor. I will play DVDs, BDs, DVD-As and any SACDs I acquire in the future. Yes, I will use HDMI. After having a cheap piece of junk that doesn't work half the time and skips two thirds through every BD, I decided on the Oppo. There is always the rule of diminishing returns but for a quality player the Oppo is not expensive.



I know that alot of people complain about the netflix from the oppo. I did at the beginning only because I had an lcd. it had a problem with that. once I switched over to plasma. it worked fine. I use the netflix on the oppo for most of it and its fine. I have the first roku box. its okay.


Jacob


----------



## Theresa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/21389815
> 
> 
> I know that alot of people complain about the netflix from the oppo. I did at the beginning only because I had an lcd. it had a problem with that. once I switched over to plasma. it worked fine. I use the netflix on the oppo for most of it and its fine. I have the first roku box. its okay.
> 
> 
> Jacob



That's good to hear. I have a plasma.


----------



## mdavej

Oppo has exactly the same drive as my $40 Insignia. So I don't buy the quality argument and don't think it's fair to call Sony junk when you bought a refurbished one that happened to fail. If you'd paid for a new one, like you did with Oppo, your player would likely still be going strong.


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theresa* /forum/post/21389829
> 
> 
> That's good to hear. I have a plasma.



even better.


Jacob


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theresa* /forum/post/21389780
> 
> 
> You evidently missed that I said price was a factor. I will play DVDs, BDs, DVD-As and any SACDs I acquire in the future. Yes, I will use HDMI. After having a cheap piece of junk that doesn't work half the time and skips two thirds through every BD, I decided on the Oppo. There is always the rule of diminishing returns but for a quality player the Oppo is not expensive.



Nope, I saw that. I did miss the fact that you need it to play SACD's though. Just keep in mind that problems with one particular refurbished player does not mean that all players under $200 are pieces of junk. Quite the contrary. Regardless, you'll be happy with the Oppo.


----------



## free2d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bushwacker0000* /forum/post/12573021
> 
> 
> I need help. Which bluray player is the best regardless of price thats not a major concern for me i just want the best bluray player in you opinion. Thank you i really need help with this one cause i have no knowledge of this subject



Hi,

Having the same questions here. New at these stuff. Please shed some light on me.

Things that i looking for in bluray player:

1. best quality bluray, dvd and cd picture n sound.

(No need 3D, no wifi, etc. just the basic but the best)

2. is audio 7.1 features useful? I am using Denon AVR1911.


Thank you very much.


----------



## mdavej

^^^

The Goldmund’s Eidos 20, followed closely by the Krell Evolution 555, then the McIntosh MVP881.


----------



## lwright84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lwright84* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am looking for the best Samsung C-series or D-series player with built-in WiFi and Samsung Apps capability. I will be using this in the bedroom for BD\\DVDs, DIVX\\MP4 rips via USB drive, Netflix\\Hulu\\Vimeo. According to Samsung's site, here are the players compatible with the Vimeo app that also have built-in WiFi (my #1 and #2 concerns)
> 
> 
> -C6500\\C6800\\C6900\\C7500\\C7900
> 
> -D5700\\D6500\\D6700\\D7000\\D7500
> 
> 
> I'd like to spend between $75-$175.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Bump


----------



## Chris Campbell

Read several pages of this thread and I'm looking for a little validation


My constraints:

1. Price isn't a huge factor for me, but I'd set my budget at $500 or so.

2. No oppo. Was "lucky" enough to be privileged to buy a BDP-83 on the pre-sale for $500 and the thing died literally within a month of the warranty expiration. I loved the picture, but hated the extremely slow fast forward and reverse seek speeds.

3. Primary concerns are BD and DVD upscale picture quality via HDMI to my last gen Kuro Plasma

4. 3D/wifi/netflix not a concern at all, ability to play via network (CAT-5) share (like with PS3 media server) is a nice to have.

5. Fast loading is a high priority.


I've gathered that either the Panasonic BDT110 (same as higher end models except features I don't care about, correct?), or Samsung BDD6500 are the way to go? Want a nice quality piece that will last me 4-5 years though.


----------



## BillP

I would go Panny over Samsung (IMO, reliability w/ Samsung players has been hit or miss). The 110 is all you need if you are wired to the internet (210 if you need WiFi -- internet connection makes firmware upgrades a lot easier).


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Campbell* /forum/post/21392707
> 
> 
> Read several pages of this thread and I'm looking for a little validation
> 
> 
> My constraints:
> 
> 1. Price isn't a huge factor for me, but I'd set my budget at $500 or so.
> 
> 2. No oppo. Was "lucky" enough to be privileged to buy a BDP-83 on the pre-sale for $500 and the thing died literally within a month of the warranty expiration. I loved the picture, but hated the extremely slow fast forward and reverse seek speeds.
> 
> 3. Primary concerns are BD and DVD upscale picture quality via HDMI to my last gen Kuro Plasma
> 
> 4. 3D/wifi/netflix not a concern at all, ability to play via network (CAT-5) share (like with PS3 media server) is a nice to have.
> 
> 5. Fast loading is a high priority.
> 
> 
> I've gathered that either the Panasonic BDT110 (same as higher end models except features I don't care about, correct?), or Samsung BDD6500 are the way to go? Want a nice quality piece that will last me 4-5 years though.



the new oppo 93 does have better speed when fast forwarding and reverse. certainly better then the oppo 83.


Jacob


----------



## 303_GSS

hello everyone,


looking for a reference quality blu-ray player, price not a factor.


would like to hear everyone's recommendations.


thanks.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *303_GSS* /forum/post/21393245
> 
> 
> hello everyone,
> 
> 
> looking for a reference quality blu-ray player, price not a factor.
> 
> 
> would like to hear everyone's recommendations.
> 
> 
> thanks.



We need more data.


Is this for Blu-ray only? No DVD, SACD, DVD-A?


HDMI? Or do you need component video?


Digital or analog audio? What are you connecting this to?


Media file support? DLNA? Online services? Which?


Other features? 50hz support, anamorphic projectors?


"Price no object" is an expensive neighborhood with no upper boundary on price. You really need to state a ceiling.


-Bill


----------



## imarichards

i am looking to buy a blu ray player for my home theater


I am not interested in 3D at this time. Only features I need are playing normal blu ray discs, normal DVDs, and netflix movies.


When I search in amazon. most of the new ones say 3D. But if I get 3D blu ray players will it work with normal 2d blue ray discs, dvds and netflix etc Or will the player always projects any output in 3D format?


i really appreciate any help


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imarichards* /forum/post/21393466
> 
> 
> But if I get 3D blu ray players will it work with normal 2d blue ray discs, dvds and netflix etc



Yes.



> Quote:
> Or will the player always projects any output in 3D format?



No.


-Bill


----------



## mystic_sniper28

oppo 93.


multiregion


sony bdp-s370 - 780 (dependent on disc encodes for region settings in some cases on bd disc playback dvd is universal)


ps3 (personally given piracy issues with media playback failure can occur on consoles, for this reason consoles aren't the playback medium to use bd/dvd playback..)


toshiba (dvd playback is universal, bd playback is a pass code hidden menu for region select)



on direct hdmi connection with sony tv's via hdmi the tv remote becomes a universal remote for sony and toshiba bdplayers, not sure on other brands it may be a trial and error to see if it works..


not sure on functionality other brand bd players when it comes to supported functions across bravia tv's..


----------



## 303_GSS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/21393288
> 
> 
> We need more data.
> 
> 
> Is this for Blu-ray only? No DVD, SACD, DVD-A?
> 
> 
> HDMI? Or do you need component video?
> 
> 
> Digital or analog audio? What are you connecting this to?
> 
> 
> Media file support? DLNA? Online services? Which?
> 
> 
> Other features? 50hz support, anamorphic projectors?
> 
> 
> "Price no object" is an expensive neighborhood with no upper boundary on price. You really need to state a ceiling.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Bill,


thanks for the response with the updated info,


probably just blu-ray only, connected to a pioneer elite pro 151fd, probably just hdmi right into the plasma itself


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *303_GSS* /forum/post/21393807
> 
> 
> Bill,
> 
> 
> thanks for the response with the updated info,
> 
> 
> probably just blu-ray only, connected to a pioneer elite pro 151fd, probably just hdmi right into the plasma itself



As digital transports all players should produce similar quality. We'd need more lab testing to confirm that but there hasn't been much yet.


So the decision often relies on other features. If you need only basic Blu-ray playback then a cheap player is just as "reference quality" as an expensive one.


-Bill


----------



## tate16t

Hey guys, I'm looking for a Blu-ray player and would like your feedback.


Here is my wishlist:


Best Blu-ray picture

HDMI

Wired Network

SACD

Digital audio

Connecting to a Pioneer VSX 1021

Playback display = Panasonic TCP55GT30 Plasma

Supports most media files

DLNA not important

DVD playback not important

Online services not important

Price $150 or less


----------



## BillP

The Panny 110 (wired) or 210 (WiFi) would be great choices for you.


----------



## tate16t




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tate16t* /forum/post/21394043
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I'm looking for a Blu-ray player and would like your feedback.
> 
> 
> Here is my wishlist:
> 
> 
> Best Blu-ray picture
> 
> HDMI
> 
> Wired Network
> 
> SACD
> 
> Digital audio
> 
> Connecting to a Pioneer VSX 1021
> 
> Playback display = Panasonic TCP55GT30 Plasma
> 
> Supports most media files
> 
> DLNA not important
> 
> DVD playback not important
> 
> Online services not important
> 
> Price $150 or less




After a little more reading I think the Panasonic 210 or 310 would work for me. I know it has more than I need but should be a good fit.


Those with experience with these units, does the dual HDMI ports of the 310 really offer better picture and audio quality?


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tate16t* /forum/post/21394340
> 
> 
> After a little more reading I think the Panasonic 210 or 310 would work for me. I know it has more than I need but should be a good fit.
> 
> 
> Those with experience with these units, does the dual HDMI ports of the 310 really offer better picture and audio quality?



Since you don't need wireless, you only need the Panny 110.


Dual HDMI is only needed in certain 3D situations.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tate16t* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> After a little more reading I think the Panasonic 210 or 310 would work for me. I know it has more than I need but should be a good fit.
> 
> 
> Those with experience with these units, does the dual HDMI ports of the 310 really offer better picture and audio quality?



I have the same AVR and the 50GT30 and use the 210 for it's wireless feature. The 110 would be fine for you. The 310 is for those whose AVR's don't pass 3D, yours does.


----------



## moxie1617

I forgot to add, it doesn't support SACD playback and is pretty tight about which media files it supports.


----------



## ckjackson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/21394172
> 
> 
> The Panny 110 (wired) or 210 (WiFi) would be great choices for you.



I was looking at the Panny 310 but none of them play AVI movie files of which i have several stored. I then was looking at the LG 690 which seems to play it all but is still in the $250 range and i wish to pay half that if possible. ideas?


----------



## mdavej

Sony will do all of the above plus avi if you simply rename them mkv.


----------



## ckjackson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21394857
> 
> 
> Sony will do all of the above plus avi if you simply rename them mkv.



Just resave them with the .mkv extension? isn't that another format that would need a converter program?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckjackson* /forum/post/21395168
> 
> 
> Just resave them with the .mkv extension? isn't that another format that would need a converter program?



Yes, all I do is rename and type ".mkv" at the end, leaving the ".avi" in front of that so I can tell what the real format is. You are correct that mkv is a different format. But in this case all you are doing is fooling the sony into recognizing it as a valid file name that it can play. Sony apparently only looks at the file name for that, not the actual format. Once you play it, the sony's hidden avi decoding kicks in. Now this goes for the x70 series. I think the x80 series is the same but I'm not certain. Worst case you may only have to edit the header to fool it into thinking your avi is xvid instead of divx. I'm using Serviio for my DLNA server.


----------



## Loobster

Guys, need a player, under $200, under $150 if possible.


Must Haves:


Blu-Ray

Netflix

DivX playback (without renaming to MKV etc, got a lot of DVDs already burned with AVI files on)

Player must output via HDMI and analog audio L/R simultaneously to feed my amp


Not a must have but a would like is the ability to play PAL DVDs from R2.


----------



## mystic_sniper28

sony players are universal as far as i know only time i know their not universal is when the disc is encoded with a region lock, this only applies for bd's not dvd..


----------



## wftomlin

I currently have a Sony BDP-S360. I rent from Netflix and the discs are often NOT in the best condition. They sometimes freeze up and refuse to play in spots. I can sometimes FF through and continue; sometimes not. I have an older Panasonic DMR-ES35V (VCR + DVD) that will quite often read the same disc with no problems.


Is there a Blu-ray player out there that is a little more forgiving when it comes to less than pristine conditioned DVDs, or is this just the nature of the beast?


Other than that, I really like the Sony.


Thanks.


----------



## BillP

I have had no problems with my Panny 110 (unlike my expensive Pioneer 51FD, that had considerable problems with Netflix discs).


----------



## jvarisco

Looking for a cheap ($150 or below, price is king) player that supports the following:


Built in Wifi

Netflix (other video streamers fine but not critical)

Pandora would be a bonus

At least basic support for mkv & avi via usb device - flash sticks required but HDD would be nice (note: don't want to have to rename avis to get them to work).


----------



## mdavej

^^^ LG is the only one I know of that meets your requirements. I know sony and panny don't. Not sure about samsung.


----------



## HDTV Freak

I just got a new led-lcd and looking for a blu-ray player.


Requirements:


Ethernet and wireless

DLNA

USB and support external drives

Multiple video formats (mkv a must)

Netflix and Youtube

Priced below 150


----------



## newby89

So I got a Sony BD-s580 player for xmas, I set it all up and connected it to my wifi with no issues. Later I tried watching a movie through netflix and it was unwatchable due to buffering. (like many reviews have said).


So what are some suggestions for different players?

I will have a $110 budget.

All I want is for it to play blu-ray, have netflix capabilities, and be wifi enabled (no LAN adapters please). All the other stuff (youtube, hulu, photos, 3d, etc) will not be used. I dont care what brand...all I want is to be able to watch netflix shows without having to buffer every 5 minutes.


Thanks a lot everyone.


----------



## kucharsk

Why do you think it's the 580 rather than your Internet connection?


----------



## HDPERSON




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newby89* /forum/post/21401751
> 
> 
> So I got a Sony BD-s580 player for xmas, I set it all up and connected it to my wifi with no issues. Later I tried watching a movie through netflix and it was unwatchable due to buffering. (like many reviews have said).
> 
> 
> So what are some suggestions for different players?
> 
> I will have a $110 budget.
> 
> All I want is for it to play blu-ray, have netflix capabilities, and be wifi enabled (no LAN adapters please). All the other stuff (youtube, hulu, photos, 3d, etc) will not be used. I dont care what brand...all I want is to be able to watch netflix shows without having to buffer every 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone.



Samsung BD D6500 or Panasonic BDT210. My Sony S580 locked on the opening of the tray.


----------



## newby89

thanks for the reply. After a little research, it appears the samsung also sucks at streaming, and the panasonic is a little out of my price range.


I really want a player that can stream well, with no additional adapters needed. About 80% of the time I use a blu-ray player, it is to stream from netflix.


Thanks


----------



## ckjackson

How does the LG BD670 stream? I plays MKV and AVI which I need and it's on sale for $100. The 690 goes for $250 and only has a 250gig on board storage that differs it from the 670.


----------



## TheHasselhoff

Hi all - didn't see my question while doing a search, but this seems like the thread to ask in.


Due to the awesome recommendations I received here a while back, I bought a Oppo 970HD for my Mitsubishi DLP. It upconverts DVDs like no other player I saw, and still does a great job.


Then, about two years ago, I bought a Insignia BDLIVE01. For the price, it has a really good Blu-Ray picture (to me, at least) and I am not worried about internet capabilities.


Now, I'd like to look at possibly replacing both units, and merging them into one device. However, the Insignia doesn't upconvert DVDs anywhere near what the Oppo does. I'd go buy a Blu-Ray player from Oppo, but I definitely can't afford $500.


So, the big question is: does anyone know what BD players are out there, hopefully in the $100-$200 range, can compete with the Oppo for upconverting DVDs? (If such a player exists!)


Thank you!


----------



## Dierkdr




> Quote:
> So, the big question is: does anyone know what BD players are out there, hopefully in the $100-$200 range, can compete with the Oppo for upconverting DVDs?



Well, won't count on OPPO UPCONVERTING Quality - but our Pan BD60 has just failed. Or, perhaps, just the BLUE LASER has failed, as it will still read DVDs but NOT Blu-Rays! :mad


Am therefore in the market for a new blu-ray player, but have already discovered that Upconverting SD DVDs to our new 60" ST30 does not work nearly as well as it did with our older 50" Pan...


So, as with TheHasselhoff (!), will be looking forward to any Recommendations for a "Very Good Or Better" upconverting player that is not too costly.


(Sony S480 or S580, or Pan BD110 or 210, appear to be the Reviewer's Choices for entry- to mid-level players... Is this correct?)


----------



## newby89

Anyone have experience with the Panasonic BDT210 streaming netflix? Everything looked really good until I saw the Cnet review that showed a lot of people have had issues with netflix..anyone confirm or deny that?


----------



## skally

For what its worth, I just got a Panny 210 from the local Best buy here in town for $109 (open Box) last friday as it seems to be a very good player! The wife wanted Pandora as our older LG BD390 did not have that option. We do watch some Bluray from time to time but mostly DVD as it seems to be just as good if not better than the LG, def. loads alot quicker. I havent been able to play around with it to much but just from the time I have it seems to have quite a bit of features esp. for picture adjustment. I cant compare it to Oppo as I have never owned one ( hard for me to swallow a $500 bill for just a player).


----------



## mjn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moosik* /forum/post/21389313
> 
> 
> I am looking for an ENTRY level BD player that will do these:
> 
> 1) Be able to play an NTFS Hard Drive from the USB and will show the proper file structure (e.g. name of series/season/episode). I don't want to copy all the episodes to the root folder and have only one list.
> 
> 2) Play avi and mkv
> 
> 3) It would be a bonus if it played .iso and VIDEO_TS
> 
> 4) Netflix streaming.
> 
> 
> I've read this thread for a while and cannot find recommendations for what I need. I know the OPPO 93 is good but it's much above my price range. I am really looking to spend as little as possible for the above features as this is a gift to my aunt who does not really care about things like picture quality (she just wants to watch old British TV series).



Thanks for starting the thread that was locked. Its taken me days to go through hundreds of pages to answer a simple question. There are bits and pieces of answers throughout the owners threads. But I haven't nailed it down 100% yet.


The question is asked and partially answered about 50 times throughout the threads.

*I would like to know what budget machines can play AVI via DNLA and USB, also info on what players can play mkv,wmv, etc.*


I need.....


1. DNLA and USB playback of AVI. ......MKV, WMV, and more would be welcome. MP3 and JPG for music and pics.


I dont mind renaming files or reformatting usb devices to fat32, but I need to definitively know which player can handle which formats and what to do.


I use WMP or Tversity on my streaming PC, but will use whatever works.


2. Built in Wifi.


3. Netflix, with other streaming services being a plus


4. plays dvds and blurays, should be good there


5. Budget player.


I picked up a the Panasonic DMP xxxx210 and it wont play the files I need, it wont even play mp3s. Going to return it and try the LG.


So moosik, right now I think the best bet is the LG BD670. But I am not positive. Plus I have spend so much time searching through huge threads, I dont know what has been released lately or is what players are just about to be release that may be a solution.


----------



## skally




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newby89* /forum/post/21403473
> 
> 
> Anyone have experience with the Panasonic BDT210 streaming netflix? Everything looked really good until I saw the Cnet review that showed a lot of people have had issues with netflix..anyone confirm or deny that?



Well, just the time I have had the BDT210 it seems to be ok?? There was once where it "flicked" and then reset itself but that was the first time I had tried it. Since then I have played around 10 movies or so without a problem. * I have no idea why it reset itself but it did. Before I picked one up I did some research as it seems all players are having some trouble with netflix, even when I was reading on the Oppo site. Cant say whats going on??? In fact.... the last update I did on my LGBD390 made Netflix "flasH" a couple of time as prior to the update I cant remember a time it did.... go figure.


----------



## HDPERSON




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheHasselhoff* /forum/post/21403278
> 
> 
> Hi all - didn't see my question while doing a search, but this seems like the thread to ask in.
> 
> 
> Due to the awesome recommendations I received here a while back, I bought a Oppo 970HD for my Mitsubishi DLP. It upconverts DVDs like no other player I saw, and still does a great job.
> 
> 
> Then, about two years ago, I bought a Insignia BDLIVE01. For the price, it has a really good Blu-Ray picture (to me, at least) and I am not worried about internet capabilities.
> 
> 
> Now, I'd like to look at possibly replacing both units, and merging them into one device. However, the Insignia doesn't upconvert DVDs anywhere near what the Oppo does. I'd go buy a Blu-Ray player from Oppo, but I definitely can't afford $500.
> 
> 
> So, the big question is: does anyone know what BD players are out there, hopefully in the $100-$200 range, can compete with the Oppo for upconverting DVDs? (If such a player exists!)
> 
> 
> Thank you!



The Samsung BD D6500 has a super excellent dvd upconvert and blu ray picture. The price is $129.99 at Best Buy.


----------



## HDTV Freak

Does the LG BD670 support the most video formats, including ISO?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckjackson* /forum/post/21403264
> 
> 
> How does the LG BD670 stream? I plays MKV and AVI which I need and it's on sale for $100. The 690 goes for $250 and only has a 250gig on board storage that differs it from the 670.



Where is it for $100?


----------



## zoetmb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newby89* /forum/post/21403030
> 
> 
> thanks for the reply. After a little research, it appears the samsung also sucks at streaming, and the panasonic is a little out of my price range.
> 
> 
> I really want a player that can stream well, with no additional adapters needed. About 80% of the time I use a blu-ray player, it is to stream from netflix.
> 
> 
> Thanks



As someone else posted, it's far more likely that your internet connection is the problem. I have no problem streaming on any of my devices, which include the Sony BDP-570.


Run a speed test on your internet connection. Also, are you using WiFi or a hard wired Ethernet connection. Although the WiFi should work, that might be a limiting factor.


----------



## mystic_sniper28

1 issue will be internet connection the other will be what other crap the need net access across the home network...


for net streaming a min of 4mb is required though to be optimal 12mb is needed for basic 640x480 the higher the res the higher the bandwidth is required with 4mb the average res will be 320x240 or under, it don't matter if what you actually watch is blown up and out to 1080p/i the stream itself be of low quality due to bandwidth restrictions on you net speed...


----------



## ckjackson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Freak* /forum/post/21403784
> 
> 
> Does the LG BD670 support the most video formats, including ISO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is it for $100?



$109.99 on Amazon.com


So is it the best to get to stream avi from a home pc using Wifi?


----------



## SKINSnCANES

Ive been reading through a bunch of this thread and most of what Ive read are people looking for features in the sub 150 dollar market, or people talking about the Oppo.


Heres my question, Im going to have a great projector, the Runco Q750 LED projector. I don't plan on buying a new blu ray player any time soon so I don't mind spending extra on it but I can't get a good answer on what I'm better off getting a more expensive player. When I call local stores and tell them my projector I just get the worthless line of 'you wouldn't put cheap tires on a mercedes', but I don't need to spend a lot on a player just for the sake of it being expensive.


Ive only ever used my PS3. I recently used some friends samsung players and I couldn't stand how long load times were. Im used to the PS3 quickly loading, downloading content, etc.


Im also researching receivers right now and I always read how the receiver handles the audio and video processing. What advantage is there to even have a higher end player if the receiver does the processing? Is this a case of garbage in garbage out where you need to send a clean signal to the receiver?


Ive been considering a Denon/Marantz receiver because of the audessy codecs so in turn I was looking at their blu ray players. Thoughts? Is there a blu ray player that considered the clear leader? Seems like people speak about the Oppos but most people don't actually have them so not sure if they are good or not.


----------



## Stew4msu

For just Blu Ray, there's not much of a difference, especially if you're getting a new A/V receiver and will be utilize HDMI.


Load times do vary, but most players within the past year have been pretty quick. You could get a Panny 110 for under $100 and your picture would be just as good as the Oppo (on Blu Rays)


----------



## SKINSnCANES




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/21405339
> 
> 
> For just Blu Ray, there's not much of a difference, especially if you're getting a new A/V receiver and will be utilize HDMI.
> 
> 
> Load times do vary, but most players within the past year have been pretty quick. You could get a Panny 110 for under $100 and your picture would be just as good as the Oppo (on Blu Rays)



I was just looking on Denons site and saw one for 1999 and another for 4499...wow...


Have the blu ray players improved over the ps3 at this point? Or could I just buy another ps3 and use that and run it through a receiver with all of the codecs? The ps3 can send an uncompressed signal so you wouldn't lose anything right?


----------



## Jim Parys

Currently have a 09 and am considering an upgrade to the 95, if it is an upgrade?? If you could buy either of these units which would you pick and why? Which is the best for the multi-audio? Thanks


----------



## Mantis10

The 09 is an older player and takes a few minutes to turn on and get ready for action. The 95 is fast and just takes a few seconds.


Both players are built extremely well. The 09 probably is the better built unit and analog section is top notch. So is the 95 with a beautiful analog section and worth it's asking price.


The 09 is just a Blu ray player while the 95 is a universal player. This gives the 95 an advantage to whom will use it for all it has.


Unless you would like a more well rounded player , I see no other reason then having to wait a few minutes to watch a movie I would not upgrade for blu ray play back alone. The 09 is a top notch player for this task.


If You want a universal player and want SACD DVD AUDIO and streaming then the 95 is not a down grade for Blu ray play back. It's right in the mix with the 09 and you gain everything else.


Honestly for me this is a very easy decesion.


----------



## thebland

I would wait until the disc drive in your 09 goes... or if you want a more modern player, sell the 09 while it is still functioning well. Many 09s have died of drive failure. But if you're using HDMI, you will see no difference in either player while playing but the 95 is faster, more features, and a joy to use. IF analogs are your thing, the 09 may be tough to beat.


----------



## kgveteran

My wife has a Sony BR and I have a Vizio... They both hickup during playback and now i get a fuzzy sound out of my surrounds out of mine...


Is there a flawless player out there LOL


...btw i have done firmware updates on both, good grief... The vizio takes about an hour to eject the disc and bootup LOL


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SKINSnCANES* /forum/post/21405348
> 
> 
> I was just looking on Denons site and saw one for 1999 and another for 4499...wow...
> 
> 
> Have the blu ray players improved over the ps3 at this point? Or could I just buy another ps3 and use that and run it through a receiver with all of the codecs? The ps3 can send an uncompressed signal so you wouldn't lose anything right?



Depends on what you want the unit to do.


I own an earlier Oppo (the BDP-83) and this thing has played every disk I've bought, I also started on multi channel music (SACD, DVD-A) because I had the capability with this unit. I also stream music, videos and photos to it using DLNA from a network drive (MP3, FLAC, etc.).


According to lab tests, the BDP-93 and 95 are better (marginally) than other bluray players at bluray output and the best (IMO) at upconverting standard DVD's. I use a receiver that has the exact same video chip (Marvell) as the 93's and 95's, so I could choose to have it process video instead of the 83 (The oppos give you the option to provide unprocessed video/audio), but don't, since I find the Oppo handles it much better.


The improvement of processing doesn't just rely on the graphic chip, but also on the firmware that drives it; that's produced by Oppo as far as I know. There's a reason why I could still sell my player now used for about what I paid for it (ebay - ~300 to 500).


The new units (which I don't have), are improved in large respects, having dual HDMI outputs (to support projector + another display), and are now the reference units for reviewers even when compared with much more expensive units (Denon, etc). In fact some very expensive units (~7-10K) start with the guts of the Oppo and then modify them to get their product.


The service is incredible for these, some people have even sent units back after the warranty finished and had work done for free by Oppo. Firmware updates for my unit are still being done (the last one was last week), even though mine was obsolete as of a year ago. They are significant updates, not just to support a new disk, but also to provide functionality like DLNA capabilities. I have mine connected to my home network, all I have to do to update the firmware is say 'Yes' and it updates in about a minute.


Again, it depends on your use. I can't go into their capabilities, go to the 93 or 95 threads, but I don't think you'll lack for good features (PS - they are not just DVD-A and SACD, they did that with the BDP-83). They are not budget units (except if you can get a hold of a used Oppo BDP-80), but at $500 for the 93, which has as much or better performance than a $5000 unit, they are a no brainer if you're considering those.


----------



## newby89

nm


----------



## newby89

Ive narrowed it down to the original advice. The Panasonic BDT210 and Samsung BD D6500


I can get the Samsung for $115 and the Panasonic for $135.

The most important thing is that it streams Netflix through wifi without buffering. ( I had a Sony S5800 that I had to take back due to buffering).


I have heard both good and bad about netflix for both models so I was hoping experts here could help me out. I've heard some Pannys have an inherent defect that Netflix won't work, but let's assume I find one that works..Which player is better for streaming?



Thanks


----------



## fredlouie

M looking to replace my ps3 slim as bluray player any recommendations for best pq quality for 500usd price range?


----------



## vitod

LG is highly regarded here.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fredlouie* /forum/post/21412658
> 
> 
> M looking to replace my ps3 slim as bluray player any recommendations for best pq quality for 500usd price range?



The Oppo 93 is certainly a great player. It's advantage is for SACD, DVD-A, and analog audio. If you don't need those functions, IMO you get better value with other players, such as Panny 110, 210, or 310 (depending on your needed functions), which have PQ and digital AQ as good as the Oppo. You should also look at the Denon 1611 if you need SACD/DVD-A. PQ for BluRay discs is very similar for all BD players, although SD DVD upscaling PQ can vary (it's excellent on the Oppo and Panny players).


----------



## windblownmonkey

I was wondering if anyone could give me their opinions here.

I was leaning towards the Sony, but given the similar price I couldn't help but compare the two. Any have an opinion here?

I really want to be able to stream netflix in 5.1...anyone know what the requirements are? Dolby digital Plus.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Samsung+...&skuId=2965171 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sony+-+3...s480&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## sssick

I have been looking for a small sized Blu-ray player similar to the Samsung BD-D7000. I don't want to get that one because of the horrible reviews on Amazon. Is there anything else out there, or coming out soon that is similar?


Thanks


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sssick* /forum/post/21413619
> 
> 
> I have been looking for a small sized Blu-ray player similar to the Samsung BD-D7000. I don't want to get that one because of the horrible reviews on Amazon. Is there anything else out there, or coming out soon that is similar?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Panasonics are very small.


S~


----------



## Mike_WI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *windblownmonkey* /forum/post/21413136
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could give me their opinions here.
> 
> I was leaning towards the Sony, but given the similar price I couldn't help but compare the two. Any have an opinion here?
> 
> I really want to be able to stream netflix in 5.1...anyone know what the requirements are? Dolby digital Plus.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Samsung+...&skuId=2965171
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sony+-+3...s480&cp=1&lp=1



I don't have any primary knowledge of either, but Samsung tends to have poor firmware support.


Mike


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *windblownmonkey* /forum/post/21413136
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could give me their opinions here.
> 
> I was leaning towards the Sony, but given the similar price I couldn't help but compare the two. Any have an opinion here?
> 
> I really want to be able to stream netflix in 5.1...anyone know what the requirements are? Dolby digital Plus.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Samsung+...&skuId=2965171
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sony+-+3...s480&cp=1&lp=1



Of those, I would get a Sony; Samsung has poor firmware support (once every 6 months or so) and IMO poor reliability. Also look at Panny.


----------



## skally




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/21415042
> 
> 
> Of those, I would get a Sony; Samsung has poor firmware support (once every 6 months or so) and IMO poor reliability. Also look at Panny.



+1 I agree with the post. Last week I just picked up a Panny 210 from best Buy as an "open" box for $115 as I was quite impressed with the unit. I replaced the LG BD390 we had as the wife wanted Pandora is the only reason I bought the Panny... pretty glad I did sine I could actually tell a differnace in PQ as I did not think I would.


----------



## sdrm

I am trying to debate between panasonic DMP-BDT110 and sony bluray player BDP-S480 but I am confused as to which one to get. I have heard of good reviews for panasonic but Sony offers free movies with crackle and other sites. Does panasonic also offer free movies to stream. In addition I am not sure if sony upconverts 2D to 3D like panasonic. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## MMG2003

What company does the best job releasing firmware updates to address the all too common Bluray movie playback problems? From what I've read, Sony and Panasonic do a good job, while Samsung does not.


----------



## sdrm

LG is horrible in updating the firmware. I have an old LG and it has been a while that they have updated there firmware which sucks. Even though the blu ray player is discontinued they should still update the firmware for their old players. I dont know if sony or panasonic update firmware for there older players though.


----------



## fredlouie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The Oppo 93 is certainly a great player. It's advantage is for SACD, DVD-A, and analog audio. If you don't need those functions, IMO you get better value with other players, such as Panny 110, 210, or 310 (depending on your needed functions), which have PQ and digital AQ as good as the Oppo. You should also look at the Denon 1611 if you need SACD/DVD-A. PQ for BluRay discs is very similar for all BD players, although SD DVD upscaling PQ can vary (it's excellent on the Oppo and Panny players).



I'm leaning towards oppo 93 I want sacd and all media files playback .mkv, .flac and good sound and pq for CDs and blurays I don't have DVDs so don't care. I feel my slim is not cutting it anymore now that I've built small ht setup with bw cm1 and centre and asw608 sub with mirage nanosat prestige for surrounds. Powered by my denon 2312 with hdmi connections and cables from audio quest. I want and all in one player that is good for music and movies and don't want to buy separate cd player / int amp. Any other suggestions? It's hooked up to my 52inch Sony Bravia not 3d


----------



## bherd

I am looking for a new blu-ray player that supports Amazon Instant, Netflix, and Hulu as well as does a great job with discs. The only one that I know that supports all this is the Sony S580 but I don't need 3D support.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fredlouie* /forum/post/21415839
> 
> 
> I'm leaning towards oppo 93 I want sacd and all media files playback .mkv, .flac and good sound and pq for CDs and blurays I don't have DVDs so don't care. I feel my slim is not cutting it anymore now that I've built small ht setup with bw cm1 and centre and asw608 sub with mirage nanosat prestige for surrounds. Powered by my denon 2312 with hdmi connections and cables from audio quest. I want and all in one player that is good for music and movies and don't want to buy separate cd player / int amp. Any other suggestions? It's hooked up to my 52inch Sony Bravia not 3d



You don't state a budget, but along with the Oppo 93, also look into the Oppo 95 (best DACs for analog output of SACDs/CDs), as well as the Denon 1611 and 2012.


----------



## westgate

well, after two years my sylvanias (funai) (whatever model #) hdmi stopped working and i don't like to use my samsung 1400 if i can help it cuz it's soo slooow to load (even tho it still seems to work ok).


so last night after reading many of the threads in this section, i ordered a panny DMP-BD75 mainly as just a bare bones bd player. i like that it's (advertised at least) as 'ultra fast loading'.

plus, i hope it lasts for a while.










we'll see.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bherd* /forum/post/21416803
> 
> 
> I am looking for a new blu-ray player that supports Amazon Instant, Netflix, and Hulu as well as does a great job with discs. The only one that I know that supports all this is the Sony S580 but I don't need 3D support.



3D support is pretty common. Panasonic supports them all, also.


S~


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vitod* /forum/post/21412907
> 
> 
> LG is highly regarded here.



Which model numbers of LG ?


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vitod* /forum/post/21412907
> 
> 
> LG is highly regarded here.



Not really (Oppo and Panny are more highly regarded here).


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/21417562
> 
> 
> Not really (Oppo and Panny are more highly regarded here).



All the players that I own and used to own have identical picture quality for blu-ray playback. I personally prefer the Sony S570 and ES1000ES for blu-rays and the PS3 in my choice for streaming followed by the Panasonic 110. Anyone looking for both excellent blu-ray playback and Netflix/Vudu streaming, the Panasonic is the perfect choice and very inexpensive to boot and you get Avatar 3D for free . It does not stream 3D movies from Vudu however. For 3D streaming from Vudu, I use the PS3.


----------



## Theresa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alex solomon* /forum/post/21417656
> 
> 
> All the players that I own and used to own have identical picture quality for blu-ray playback. I personally prefer the Sony S570 and ES1000ES for blu-rays and the PS3 in my choice for streaming followed by the Panasonic 110. Anyone looking for both excellent blu-ray playback and Netflix/Vudu streaming, the Panasonic is the perfect choice and very inexpensive to boot and you get Avatar 3D for free . It does not stream 3D movies from Vudu however. For 3D streaming from Vudu, I use the PS3.



The refurbished Sony 570 I got from Sony was defective when I got it. It had noise on the screen when first starting up, skipped and froze two thirds of the way through every BD, and has other problems too. I was so disgusted with the poor build quality that I bought the Oppo 93. Its performance has been top notch since I got it.

The only complaint I have is the lack of DD with netflix.

I do have DVD-As and plan on purchasing at least one SACD so that is a plus for me.


----------



## KevinG

Can someone suggest a player for me, please?


Epson 5010, Yamaha RX-A3000.


So, I need 3d, but I don't (think?) I need extensive video processing/audio processing.


Don't really need media streaming as I already have a WDTV Live HD.


Did I miss any required information?


Thanks!

-Kevin


----------



## skally




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinG* /forum/post/21419175
> 
> 
> Can someone suggest a player for me, please?
> 
> 
> Epson 5010, Yamaha RX-A3000.
> 
> 
> So, I need 3d, but I don't (think?) I need extensive video processing/audio processing.
> 
> 
> Don't really need media streaming as I already have a WDTV Live HD.
> 
> 
> Did I miss any required information?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Kevin



Hello Kevin, for what its worth I just bought a Panny 210 as I really like it! I replaced an older LG BD390 just for the fact we wanted Pandora. I didnt think I would be able to tell a differnace in PQ but to my surprise I could tell! It has more features than my LG had so thats a plus!! I was about to pull the trigger on an Oppo 93 but I found a Panny 210 "open Box' at BB for $115 so I thought I would try it at least... glad I did! Anyhow, to answer your question... I would look into the Panny 210 to see if that suits your needs... or even the 110. If you plan on using just analog then the Panny isnt for you as Oppo would be the better choice, but if you plan on just using HDMI I would look HARD at it. Good luck


----------



## KevinG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skally* /forum/post/21419392
> 
> 
> Hello Kevin, for what its worth I just bought a Panny 210 as I really like it! I replaced an older LG BD390 just for the fact we wanted Pandora. I didnt think I would be able to tell a differnace in PQ but to my surprise I could tell! It has more features than my LG had so thats a plus!! I was about to pull the trigger on an Oppo 93 but I found a Panny 210 "open Box' at BB for $115 so I thought I would try it at least... glad I did! Anyhow, to answer your question... I would look into the Panny 210 to see if that suits your needs... or even the 110. If you plan on using just analog then the Panny isnt for you as Oppo would be the better choice, but if you plan on just using HDMI I would look HARD at it. Good luck



Done, ordered the 110 on Amazon, plan to sell the Avatar disc to make it close to free. ;-)


----------



## Debbie25

We will be getting the LG 55LW5700 3D TV at costco in the near future.

We want to get a 3D Blu-Ray player at the same time and we will only purchase this at Costco also.

These are the main players Costco carries so I'm trying to decide on which one.


I understand that these are warehouse model numbers.


Panasonic DMP-BDT215 (Same as Panasonic DMP-BDT210)

Sony BDP-BX58 (Same as Sony BDP-BX580)

I know they also have the Samsung BD-D5500 which does not have WiFi built-in. So I’m not considering this one.


I just found out yesterday that they now have the Samsung BD-D6100 which I believe is the same as the Samsung BD-D6500.

I’m not able to find much on this one yet but did read one review that this person tried all the above from Costco and the Samsung BD-D6100 was the best.


I know the big plus about the Panasonic is that it can do 2D to 3D conversion.

The LG TV we will be getting also has this feature.


I’m leaning towards the Samsung at this point but would like other’s opinions.


One of the must haves is that it must read MTS files which is video from our camera.

I have a Sony BX37 now and it does read MTS.

I’m not able to find info about this on the others Specs.


Thanks,

Debbie


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdrm* /forum/post/21415722
> 
> 
> I am trying to debate between panasonic DMP-BDT110 and sony bluray player BDP-S480 but I am confused as to which one to get. I have heard of good reviews for panasonic but Sony offers free movies with crackle and other sites. Does panasonic also offer free movies to stream. In addition I am not sure if sony upconverts 2D to 3D like panasonic. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



Sony vs. Panny streaming is quantity vs. quality. Sony has many more apps, but most of them stink. The few panny has are actually worth watching. If you really want Crackle (which was very disappointing to me), then the Sony will do fine. If you want the best streaming experience sans Crackle, go for the panny.


----------



## tmc1971

I am looking for a top notch BD player that will be used ONLY for bluray movies. For picture and audio quality which is a better bang for the buck.


Oppo bdp-93 499$

or

Elite bdp-53 369$


----------



## LaoChe

I would do the Oppo 93 hands down.


----------



## Theresa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LaoChe* /forum/post/21421314
> 
> 
> I would do the Oppo 93 hands down.



I'm very please with my Oppo 93 but I watch quite a few DVDs and the upscaling is great. Its also great with BD, I watched LOTREE FOTR again yesterday.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmc1971* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am looking for a top notch BD player that will be used ONLY for bluray movies. For picture and audio quality which is a better bang for the buck.
> 
> 
> Oppo bdp-93 499$
> 
> or
> 
> Elite bdp-53 369$



If you are only watching Blu-ray you are wasting your money with either player. You are not going to find differences in Blu-ray playback between these players and a low cost Insigna from BB.


----------



## teachsac

I agree with moxie. I own both the Oppo 93 and the Panasonic x10 series. There is no difference in BD playback between the two. My oppo is great for the other things I need, DVD-A, SACD, and streaming support.


S~


----------



## Theresa

I am surprised that there are those who only play BDs. I watch quite a few DVDs and various music formats. Many movies I like aren't even available on BD. I am a three disk at a time Netflix customer and I'd say half of the disks I get are DVDs.


----------



## carpboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinG* /forum/post/21419436
> 
> 
> Done, ordered the 110 on Amazon, plan to sell the Avatar disc to make it close to free. ;-)



Where do you get the disc? I am not seeing that anywhere.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carpboy* /forum/post/21422154
> 
> 
> Where do you get the disc? I am not seeing that anywhere.



It's written in orange in a big box right on the description page of all the Panny players on Amazon.


----------



## carpboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/21422195
> 
> 
> It's written in orange in a big box right on the description page of all the Panny players on Amazon.



Got it, you have to go into the product to see it, I was looking through the search result groupings.


Interesting, the form make no mention of buying from Amazon.


Thanks.


----------



## carpboy

Looking at the comparisons on the Panasonic site, of the three BDTx10 models, they are all virtually identical, I see no real difference at all with the exception that the 310 plays back burned DVD's. So what the difference amongst these three?


Speaking of which, do I need to get a player that specifically supports playing recordable media?


Thanks.


----------



## teachsac

You can play backed up DVD's on any of the Panasonics as long as it is in a format supported by the player. The difference is the 210 as wifi built in and a touch sensor, and the 310 has dual HDMI for receivers that can't pass 3D.


S~


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carpboy* /forum/post/21422267
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, do I need to get a player that specifically supports playing recordable media?



Are you sure the other Panasonics don't do that? I would check the player threads in case it's an oversight on the web page.


You need it if you need it. Do you do DVD backups or play home videos copied to disc?


The studios now have manufactured-on-demand titles recorded on DVD-R. Netflix doesn't have them I don't know that you'll find them in stores. Amazon sells them and you can rent them from http://www.classicflix.com/ .


It's not an issue if you don't want those DVD titles.


-Bill


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carpboy* /forum/post/21422223
> 
> 
> Interesting, the form make no mention of buying from Amazon.



Can buy it from any authorized dealer and use the rebate.


----------



## carpboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/21422295
> 
> 
> Are you sure the other Panasonics don't do that? I would check the player threads in case it's an oversight on the web page.
> 
> 
> You need it if you need it. Do you do DVD backups or play home videos copied to disc?



OK, will check the threads. I have a vast array of 8mm, VHS and DV that I've been putting on DVD +R.


Thanks Bill.


----------



## LaoChe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/21421932
> 
> 
> If you are only watching Blu-ray you are wasting your money with either player. *You are not going to find differences in Blu-ray playback between these players and a low cost Insigna from BB.*



Let me know how that works out for you when that Insignia player fails to play a BD. Also let's me know how responsive their support is when you try and contact them about your issue with a disc.


I'd easily pay the premium for an Oppo 93 for it's BD compatibility record and it's support, which is VERY important when you are talking about BD IMO. If you buy a cheap player, don't come crying to me when your BD's fails to load. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LaoChe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know how that works out for you when that Insignia player fails to play a BD. Also let's me know how responsive their support is when you try and contact them about your issue with a disc.
> 
> 
> I'd easily pay the premium for an Oppo 93 for it's BD compatibility record and it's support, which is VERY important when you are talking about BD IMO. If you buy a cheap player, don't come crying to me when your BD's fails to load. You get what you pay for.



+ 1


Jacob


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmc1971* /forum/post/21420938
> 
> 
> I am looking for a top notch BD player that will be used ONLY for bluray movies. For picture and audio quality which is a better bang for the buck.
> 
> 
> Oppo bdp-93 499$
> 
> or
> 
> Elite bdp-53 369$





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/21421932
> 
> 
> If you are only watching Blu-ray you are wasting your money with either player. You are not going to find differences in Blu-ray playback between these players and a low cost Insigna from BB.



As I've posted many times before, Insignia and Oppo have the same exact cheap disc drive, and since bits are bits, there is no difference in PQ. So for BD only, Oppo is a complete waste of money. People pay big bucks for Oppo's DVD upscaling and Audio format support, not for BD.


I can't imagine watching BD only either since the number of titles is pitifully small compared to DVD.


I've found Insignia support to be the best of any player I've ever had. I get a response from their tech support forum within hours. Sony, Panny and others often take days and even then rarely resolve my issues.


I understand no self respecting person with a high end system would buy a cheap store brand like Insignia, but a Panasonic would fit right in and perform just as well as others costing many times more. The real beauty of Insignia is it's so low end that the maker neglected to disable all kinds of high end features like region-free and avi playback. So you get a heck of a player for the money with many of the same components and features as high end players.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21422934
> 
> 
> As I've posted many times before, Insignia and Oppo have the same exact cheap disc drive, and since bits are bits, there is no difference in PQ. So for BD only, Oppo is a complete waste of money. People pay big bucks for Oppo's DVD upscaling and Audio format support, not for BD.



I used to say "Forum consensus is that all Blu-ray players produce very similar images from Blu-ray native content."


I no longer say that because testing shows that it is not so: The Secrets Blu-ray Player HDMI Benchmark .


An AVSForum discussion of the articles is here: All 1080p is not created equal - a Blu-ray Player Benchmark . Only a few players have been tested; we are all waiting for more. But from the results I would not call the OPPO a waste of money for Blu-ray playback.


There is no good reason why players should not perform the same, but we have seen many times over the years that consumer electronics has bugs, even in dealing with the basic A/V functions.


-Bill


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/21423304
> 
> 
> I used to say "Forum consensus is that all Blu-ray players produce very similar images from Blu-ray native content."
> 
> 
> I no longer say that because testing shows that it is not so: The Secrets Blu-ray Player HDMI Benchmark .
> 
> 
> An AVSForum discussion of the articles is here: All 1080p is not created equal - a Blu-ray Player Benchmark . Only a few players have been tested; we are all waiting for more. But from the results I would not call the OPPO a waste of money for Blu-ray playback.
> 
> 
> There is no good reason why players should not perform the same, but we have seen many times over the years that consumer electronics has bugs, even in dealing with the basic A/V functions.
> 
> 
> -Bill



+1


Jacob


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/21423304
> 
> 
> I used to say "Forum consensus is that all Blu-ray players produce very similar images from Blu-ray native content."
> 
> 
> I no longer say that because testing shows that it is not so: The Secrets Blu-ray Player HDMI Benchmark .
> 
> 
> An AVSForum discussion of the articles is here: All 1080p is not created equal - a Blu-ray Player Benchmark . Only a few players have been tested; we are all waiting for more. But from the results I would not call the OPPO a waste of money for Blu-ray playback.
> 
> 
> There is no good reason why players should not perform the same, but we have seen many times over the years that consumer electronics has bugs, even in dealing with the basic A/V functions.
> 
> 
> -Bill



This is good to know. But an additional $400 for a marginal difference in PQ is still a huge waste of money IMO. That money is better spent elsewhere like on your display, calibration or sound system.


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21423489
> 
> 
> This is good to know. But an additional $400 for a marginal difference in PQ is still a huge waste of money IMO. That money is better spent elsewhere like on your display, calibration or sound system.



the reason there are many fans for the oppo is not just because of blu ray. that is part of it of course. its about the customer service. they respect the customer as we respect them. they go beyond what other companies do. that is why there is such a fan and respect for the oppo brand.


Jacob


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/21423304
> 
> 
> I used to say "Forum consensus is that all Blu-ray players produce very similar images from Blu-ray native content."
> 
> 
> I no longer say that because testing shows that it is not so: The Secrets Blu-ray Player HDMI Benchmark .
> 
> 
> An AVSForum discussion of the articles is here: All 1080p is not created equal - a Blu-ray Player Benchmark . Only a few players have been tested; we are all waiting for more. But from the results I would not call the OPPO a waste of money for Blu-ray playback.
> 
> 
> There is no good reason why players should not perform the same, but we have seen many times over the years that consumer electronics has bugs, even in dealing with the basic A/V functions.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Fully agree. And the "Best of 2011" awards from Secrets went to both the Oppo 95 and the Panny 210 (the latter being about 1/4 of the former's price).

For what it's worth, the Pioneer 51FD, at a $600 price tag, has the worst error correction and major problems playing BD discs, so high price does not necessarily mean better quality.

Yes, the Oppos are great players. But if you don't want SACD/DVD-A or analog audio (its strengths), then IMO you can get better value with other players.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/21423507
> 
> 
> the reason there are many fans for the oppo is not just because of blu ray. that is part of it of course. its about the customer service. they respect the customer as we respect them. they go beyond what other companies do. that is why there is such a fan and respect for the oppo brand.
> 
> 
> Jacob



Point taken. Oppo is a great company and makes great products. But I can still buy 5 mid-priced players for every one Oppo. Of the dozen or so BD players I've had in the past few years, not one has ever failed. The only reason I've gone through so many players is to get new features as they come along. So now I have a very good, very inexpensive player with some features Oppo lacks and a picture just as good (the panny mentioned above).


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21423583
> 
> 
> Point taken. Oppo is a great company and makes great products. But I can still buy 5 mid-priced players for every one Oppo. Of the dozen or so BD players I've had in the past few years, not one has ever failed. The only reason I've gone through so many players is to get new features as they come along. So now I have a very good, very inexpensive player with some features Oppo lacks and a picture just as good (the panny mentioned above).



have you ever tried an oppo player? I had problems with the panasonic and the title of t2:skynet edition. sometimes it will work and other times it just crashes. the only title that I can think of that is such a problem for the panasonic. I have been in contact with panasonic. they are still looking into.. many many months since I have gotten the player.


there is also a very nice ease with the oppo blu ray. both the 83 and 93. I noticed that right away. I know that some like amazon. for a while I did want it. I rather take vudu.


Jacob


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> have you ever tried an oppo player? I had problems with the panasonic and the title of t2:skynet edition. sometimes it will work and other times it just crashes. the only title that I can think of that is such a problem for the panasonic. I have been in contact with panasonic. they are still looking into.. many many months since I have gotten the player.
> 
> 
> there is also a very nice ease with the oppo blu ray. both the 83 and 93. I noticed that right away. I know that some like amazon. for a while I did want it. I rather take vudu.
> 
> 
> Jacob



I still have an Oppo in my rack but in the context of the question, ONLY for watching Bluray, and the poster provided all caps, not me, the Oppo or the Pio is a waste of money.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/21423507
> 
> 
> the reason there are many fans for the oppo is not just because of blu ray. that is part of it of course. its about the customer service.



Perhaps, but of the 6 different Blu Ray players I've had over the last few years (including an Oppo - which I sold after a couple of months because I didn't need the bells and whistles and IMO Blu Ray quality was the exact same between it and one of my Panny's), I've never once had to contact customer support for any of them.


Everyone talks about Oppo's customer support, which is fine, but if you need to contact customer support so often, there's bigger issues.


And for the record, I've yet to have a disc that wouldn't play in any of my players either (although I'm sure some probably exist).


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/21423520
> 
> 
> Yes, the Oppos are great players. But if you don't want SACD/DVD-A or analog audio (its strengths), then IMO you can get better value with other players.



Exactly.


----------



## fsmithjack

I have no clue and want a decent one. If under $200 is possible that would be great. I was thinking maybe try and match either my Samsung or Pioneer but I have no clue and would like a real good player for a decent price if anyone can chip in their opinion it would be deeply appreciated. Thank you very much!


----------



## fatuglyguy

the Panasonic DMP-BDT210 is one of my favorite lower-priced players this year, and can be found well under your budget. I have the 310 and love it, but the 210 is all you need since your AVR can pass through a 3D signal. I haven't kept up with 2011 Pioneer BD players, but their BDP-140 retails for your price point...check the owners thread for 2011 Pioneers here for more info.


I wouldn't touch a Samsung player.


----------



## greatoz99

I got Panasonic 215, but it doesn't stream DIVX (confirmed by Panny support), so it is going back.


I too was looking at the Samsung, but since yesterday it was removed from their web site. I'll look in the store tomorrow.


In the mean while I will post my question: I'm looking for a Blu Ray play with built in WiFi, needs to also do Netflix, Amazon instant and play DiXv from a DLNA server (router with hard drive).


Does something like that exist?


Thanks


----------



## fsmithjack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fatuglyguy* /forum/post/21427296
> 
> 
> the Panasonic DMP-BDT210 is one of my favorite lower-priced players this year, and can be found well under your budget. I have the 310 and love it, but the 210 is all you need since your AVR can pass through a 3D signal. I haven't kept up with 2011 Pioneer BD players, but their BDP-140 retails for your price point...check the owners thread for 2011 Pioneers here for more info.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't touch a Samsung player.



Thank you for your reply I appreciate it. I know the more I read the reveiws on the Samsung players the more I saw/head poor feedback. I was thinking maybe the popular LG BD670. Is this player as good as the Panny 210? Thanks


----------



## champer

The title pretty much asks the question regarding the thread.


I see slim blu ray players for like 80 bucks at costco, but then the bigger ones cost more. do the bigger ones cost more because maybe they are 3D or do the bigger ones have better motherboards and video processors ?


also what about life span comparrison.


I still have my LG BH200 blu ray HD dvd combo player lol. takes longer now for it to read blu rays.


Thought Id get a newer player. I dont need 3D


----------



## johnny905

Should I return my Sony S580 blu-ray player?


I picked one up over the holidays to replace an old Sony DVD player. The TV is not a 3DTV, but I figured I'd get one since my other TV is 3D and it would be good to have a backup or to play some of my 3D discs in 2D on this TV.


The problem is (as I'm sure you know) it doesn't stream any of my .AVI files from my home computer. I have a ton of .AVI files, including hundreds of personal home videos, and I really want to be able to stream them to my TV. It also seems to be having difficulty streaming 2D content (the buffer keeps kicking in) yet my PS3 streams seamlessly.


Is there another blu-ray player (in the $100-200) price range that anyone would recommend in place of the S580?


Basically I just need to be able to place discs, stream .AVI files, and ideally watch 3D discs in 2D.


Thanks


----------



## mdavej

All I had to do on my sony 570 is add ".mkv" to the end of the file name. That fools the player into accepting it as a playable format, then decodes properly as AVI. Besides this one trick, my sony has played every format I've thrown at it. I'm using serviio's DLNA server. LG is also a good file streamer.


----------



## WIRELESSMAN

I am looking for a quality Blu-Ray Player/Burner that I can use to transfer my 100's of VHS-C home movie videos.


It should also do a good job at playing Blu-Ray discs thru my Denon - Panny - JBL system.


I have a Honestech VHS to DVD video converter & would like to know what you guys think i should look for to get the best bang for my buck.


I would also like to be able to record programs off the History Channel, Discovery, etc..


Thank you in advance for any help you might give me!


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21428759
> 
> 
> All I had to do on my sony 570 is add ".mkv" to the end of the file name. That fools the player into accepting it as a playable format, then decodes properly as AVI. Besides this one trick, my sony has played every format I've thrown at it. I'm using serviio's DLNA server. LG is also a good file streamer.



I tried that yesterday... added .mkv to the end of one of my .avi files but still wouldn't stream. I am using TVersity. The file worked fine streaming on my PS3. Maybe this doesn't work on the 580??


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WIRELESSMAN* /forum/post/21429271
> 
> 
> I am looking for a quality Blu-Ray Player/Burner that I can use to transfer my 100's of VHS-C home movie videos.
> 
> 
> It should also do a good job at playing Blu-Ray discs thru my Denon - Panny - JBL system.
> 
> 
> I have a Honestech VHS to DVD video converter & would like to know what you guys think i should look for to get the best bang for my buck.
> 
> 
> I would also like to be able to record programs off the History Channel, Discovery, etc..
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help you might give me!



That's not a good idea. Another responded in your original thread, but that post seems to have been deleted. He essentially pointed out that BR recorders cost thousands and are overkill for VHS-C. You should just get a burner and capture card for your PC, or simply get a standalone DVD recorder like magnavox plus a standalone blu-ray player. I personally prefer the standalone route since it's much, much easier and takes much less time and effort. I transferred about 200 video tapes to DVD with my standalone in a couple of weekends.


Using a standalone recorder or PC based DVR for recording pay tv channels is a whole other can of worms. Visit the DVD recorder forum for details and discussion.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905* /forum/post/21429815
> 
> 
> I tried that yesterday... added .mkv to the end of one of my .avi files but still wouldn't stream. I am using TVersity. The file worked fine streaming on my PS3. Maybe this doesn't work on the 580??



Maybe it doesn't. Have you tried serviio? It's free and supports sony players very well out of the box.


----------



## jjeff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21430501
> 
> 
> That's not a good idea. Another responded in your original thread, but that post seems to have been deleted. He essentially pointed out that BR recorders cost thousand and are overkill for VHS-C. You should just get a burner and capture card for your PC, or simply get a standalone DVD recorder like magnavox plus a standalone blu-ray player. I personally prefer the standalone route since it's much, much easier and takes much less time and effort. I transferred about 200 video tapes to DVD with my standalone in a couple of weekends.
> 
> 
> Using a standalone recorder or PC based DVR for recording pay tv channels is a whole other can of worms. Visit the DVD recorder forum for details and discussion.



That was me that responded to that other thread, and also gave a link for the JVC BD recorder, not sure what happened to it







but you summarized it just fine










Edit: Found it, just don't know why it didn't showed the MOVED icon and link to where it was moved








http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post21430660


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *champer* /forum/post/21428131
> 
> 
> I see slim blu ray players for like 80 bucks at costco, but then the bigger ones cost more. do the bigger ones cost more because maybe they are 3D or do the bigger ones have better motherboards and video processors ?



No, size doesn't mean a BD player is better. In some cases a smaller unit may be more expensive because it's harder to get everything into a small package. Size also has nothing to do with 3D capability.



> Quote:
> also what about life span comparrison.



Again, size should not matter.



> Quote:
> I still have my LG BH200 blu ray HD dvd combo player lol. takes longer now for it to read blu rays.
> 
> 
> Thought Id get a newer player. I dont need 3D



Since video quality is roughly the same for all BD players that are inexpensive (under a hundred or two), features and reliability would be key. If you don't need 3D, the major difference these days would be Internet capability.


For reliability, check the individual unit topics here at AVS you are considering. Also check CNET and see if Consumers Reports does a BD player survey.


As for Internet, all the different brands have different apps they offer. You'll have to compare the offerings and see which ones you prefer. The other difference in price would be due to a built in WiFi receiver, having to buy one, or Ethernet only.


----------



## fsmithjack

I would like to get the Yamaha because it seems built better and not a big box product but if the panny is a pure better buy/product than i will get it. PLEASE CHIME IN PLEASE i respect your opinions. Thanks


----------



## teachsac

You might want to repost in the official "Help Me Choose a Player thread" as the mods will lock this one.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=959985 


You can also ask questions in the two player threads.


S~


----------



## UNICRON-WMD

High all, I want to buy the best video quality Blu-ray player and DVD up-converter I can afford. I want the Oppo 93 but at the moment I can't talk the old lady in a $500 BD player.


So what are my options $300 or lass?


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UNICRON-WMD* /forum/post/21431133
> 
> 
> High all, I want to buy the best video quality Blu-ray player and DVD up-converter I can afford. I want the Oppo 93 but at the moment I can't talk the old lady in a $500 BD player.
> 
> 
> So what are my options $300 or lass?



Panasonic X10 series is excellent at both. I have both the Oppo93 and Panasonic X10. HArd pressed to tell the difference, especially with BD playback.


S~


----------



## UNICRON-WMD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac* /forum/post/21431220
> 
> 
> Panasonic X10 series is excellent at both. I have both the Oppo93 and Panasonic X10. HArd pressed to tell the difference, especially with BD playback.
> 
> 
> S~



What do you think of the Panny BDT210?


EDIT: If I look up Panasonic X10 I get TVs, not blu-ray players.


----------



## iamian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UNICRON-WMD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of the Panny BDT210?
> 
> 
> EDIT: If I look up Panasonic X10 I get TVs, not blu-ray players.



X stands for 1,2, or 3.


----------



## fsmithjack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac* /forum/post/21430983
> 
> 
> You might want to repost in the official "Help Me Choose a Player thread" as the mods will lock this one.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=959985
> 
> 
> You can also ask questions in the two player threads.
> 
> 
> S~



I don't understand this forum. I guess its over my head. Thanks for the heads up though...


----------



## champer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/21430683
> 
> 
> No, size doesn't mean a BD player is better. In some cases a smaller unit may be more expensive because it's harder to get everything into a small package. Size also has nothing to do with 3D capability.
> 
> 
> Again, size should not matter.
> 
> 
> Since video quality is roughly the same for all BD players that are inexpensive (under a hundred or two), features and reliability would be key. If you don't need 3D, the major difference these days would be Internet capability.
> 
> 
> For reliability, check the individual unit topics here at AVS you are considering. Also check CNET and see if Consumers Reports does a BD player survey.
> 
> 
> As for Internet, all the different brands have different apps they offer. You'll have to compare the offerings and see which ones you prefer. The other difference in price would be due to a built in WiFi receiver, having to buy one, or Ethernet only.



if size doesnt matter with quality how come the bigger ones cost a little more.


----------



## ryder_78

Okay, after perusing countless of threads here, I've narrowed it down to the Panasonic 110 and 65.


I do know the 110 is a 3D player and 65 does not do 3D. I'm not sure if I'm going to watch a lot of 3D content on the player so I can possibly forgo the 3D features(although my Samsung display supports 3D).


My other criteria is on upconversion of DVD. Is the quality of upconversion in the 110 comparable to the 65?


Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryder_78* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay, after perusing countless of threads here, I've narrowed it down to the Panasonic 110 and 65.
> 
> 
> I do know the 110 is a 3D player and 65 does not do 3D. I'm not sure if I'm going to watch a lot of 3D content on the player so I can possibly forgo the 3D features(although my Samsung display supports 3D).
> 
> 
> My other criteria is on upconversion of DVD. Is the quality of upconversion in the 110 comparable to the 65?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.



The 110 is two versions of Unipher chip past the 65 so it does a better job of DVD upconversion. The 65 isn't that bad unless you watch a lot of anime or material with mixed cadences - it will produce a lot of jaggies. As one member reported, Charlie Brown's head looked like a stair case.


----------



## mdavej

To add a little more to what moxie said, the 65 is also obsolete. It was replaced by the 75. The 110 has a lot more features that either the 65 or 75 including better interface, more/better streaming, DLNA and network shares. I don't use the 3D features on my 110 either, but I'm glad to have all the other features, and the net cost is almost zero if you sell the Avatar 3D disc you get with it. The 65 and 75 don't come with that disc.


----------



## ryder_78

Sorry, it's a typo. It's a 75 that I"m comparing with the 110, not a 65.


Apologies for the confusion. Okay so it's a 110 then.


Cheers.


----------



## ryder_78

Just wondering, anyone compared any of these players below?


Panasonic DMP-BDT110

Sony BDP-S370

Sony BDP-S380


I am interested to know which has the best DVD upconversion quality. Thanks.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryder_78* /forum/post/21433071
> 
> 
> Just wondering, anyone compared any of these players below?
> 
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BDT110
> 
> Sony BDP-S370
> 
> Sony BDP-S380
> 
> 
> I am interested to know which has the best DVD upconversion quality. Thanks.



We have 2 S370 decks. Since they are now about 2 year old models (380 is the same as I recall but w. built in wifi) they might be hard to find. We only use them for BlueRay and streaming so can't answer your question.


----------



## mdavej

I have the 110 and 570 (which should be the same as the 370). The upconversion is better on the 110. I wouldn't expect the 380 to be any different.


----------



## ryder_78

That's it. No more questions. The 110 will get the nod.


Thanks for the information. Much appreciated.


----------



## mystic_sniper28

up-converting dvd is a fruitless pursuit given my experience with my sony bdp-s370 doon't matter if it's region 1 or region 2/4


unless you re-author dvd's to run at 24fps or 48fps (70mm imax) up-conversion will always be crap..


wouldn't matter which bd player you brought as this will effect all brands..


----------



## iamian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mystic_sniper28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> up-converting dvd is a fruitless pursuit given my experience with my sony bdp-s370 doon't matter if it's region 1 or region 2/4
> 
> 
> unless you re-author dvd's to run at 24fps or 48fps (70mm imax) up-conversion will always be crap..
> 
> 
> wouldn't matter which bd player you brought as this will effect all brands..



Funniest. Post. Ever.


----------



## Gretar

I am wondering if I should get Panasonic - DMP BDT100 or Panasonic DMP BD75EGK?

I can get them for about the same price.

It is 100 NOT 110


Thanks


----------



## Theresa

My Oppo 93 does a great job upconverting. Good DVDs look very good even on a 50" screen.


----------



## iamian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gretar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am wondering if I should get Panasonic - DMP BDT100 or Panasonic DMP BD75EGK?
> 
> I can get them for about the same price.
> 
> 
> Thanks



100? If you meant 110, most definitely. 75 has very limited functionality.


----------



## jgroggel

Help. I need to mount a Blu-Ray player behind a wall. I have all my other compontents back there with the remote sensors mounted under the sound bar. I need to purchase a Blu-ray player with an I/R jack. I do not want a $200 remote to work all the components so that can't be the solution. So far the Sony NSZ-GT1 with the I/R blaster is the only one I can find.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgroggel* /forum/post/21435143
> 
> 
> Help. I need to mount a Blu-Ray player behind a wall. I have all my other compontents back there with the remote sensors mounted under the sound bar. I need to purchase a Blu-ray player with an I/R jack. I do not want a $200 remote to work all the components so that can't be the solution. So far the Sony NSZ-GT1 with the I/R blaster is the only one I can find.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff



Welcome to AVSForum,


The OPPO BDP-93 ($499) has IR and RS232.


-Bill


----------



## HDPERSON




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/21433158
> 
> 
> We have 2 S370 decks. Since they are now about 2 year old models (380 is the same as I recall but w. built in wifi) they might be hard to find. We only use them for BlueRay and streaming so can't answer your question.



I have tried and return or kept the Sony S780, S580, LG 670, Panasonic 210, Panasonic 110 and the Samsung D6500.


I kept the Samsung D6500 for blu ray PQ, the best I ever saw.


I kept the Panasonic 110 for 3D in my study.


I kept the Panasonic 210 for DVD up conversion, using normal setting and +2 for detail clarity. Both the Panny and Samsung offer top DVD upconversion, but the Samsung is unbeatable for Blu Ray PQ in the Dynamic mode.


The Sony S780 16 bit processing didn't show any improvement and locked on several BDs. The S580 locked when I opened the draw.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgroggel* /forum/post/21435143
> 
> 
> Help. I need to mount a Blu-Ray player behind a wall. I have all my other compontents back there with the remote sensors mounted under the sound bar. I need to purchase a Blu-ray player with an I/R jack. I do not want a $200 remote to work all the components so that can't be the solution. So far the Sony NSZ-GT1 with the I/R blaster is the only one I can find.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff



I don't understand. You already have some sort of system for your other hidden components, so why not just move one of your blasters so it hits your new player as well? Even if you don't already have something, an add-on RF system is only $40, much less than the premium you'd pay for a high end player with IR jacks and RS232.


Are you sure that jack on the sony is an input? I don't think it is.


Another option is HDMI control where you just send all commands through your TV to your player over HDMI. Works great for me and it's free.


----------



## overboy

Guys, blz?


I wanted a hint of you to buy a BD player base, but has built a good chip (engine) that is focused on image quality and do a good job of upscaling DVDs to 1080p


He must have support for 1080p/24 so I can enjoy the 5:5 pulldown this feature on my TV through 120Hz.


I do not need 3D or interactive ... Finally, I want a product "SERIOUS" with a chip that works well with robust upscaling 480p sources and delivered good image quality in BD movies in general.


Remember, it is basic, I do not want expensive solutions, such as have not had much time to research I have come here to ask for tips, I think what I need can be found in some products in these stores common technology out there ...


Best wishes and happy 2012 to everyone.









Thanks in advance!


----------



## mdavej

The best option is one of the panasonics recommended many times in this thread. Don't worry about the additional features you won't use. You can't find a quality player without all those bells and whistles anyway unless you get an older, used player.


----------



## Alex solomon

The Panasonic does not support 1080p/24 playback on burned BD-R discs if that matters to you.


----------



## w1ngsmk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/21422892
> 
> 
> + 1
> 
> 
> Jacob



+ 2. OPPO BD93 is one of the finest, pricey, but you won't regret it's features for quite a while.


----------



## overboy

Who does better from the options below?


Sony BDP S380

LG BD550

Philips BDP 3200

Panasonic BD75


Please explain the reason for your choice!


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overboy* /forum/post/21442969
> 
> 
> Who does better from the options below?
> 
> 
> Sony BDP S380
> 
> LG BD550
> 
> Philips BDP 3200
> 
> Panasonic BD75
> 
> 
> Please explain the reason for your choice!



Does better at what?


----------



## mystic_sniper28

in low end models you get what you pay for, they will the same or similar functions, like hulu, net flicks and so forth..



from what i've seen with the bdp 370 I would say 280 is going to be pretty multiregion out of the box assuming the dvd or bd disc has some form of region lock imposed on it


I would also consider toshiba bd player, bd has a key code switch to select what region you wish to play. dvd end select region play can also be though there is a multi region select option, as of yet there is no multi region select tab for bd section , though how many times you can select a, b or c before it becomes a perma lock situation is also unknown....


my opinion unless you're going to brand much what you own, I douby you will get the best optimization out of your setup,,


having an a mix of vendors can cause a mix of pains..


in order



tv's


sony

pansonic

toshiba

pioneer

lg

samsung


bd players


denon

oppo

pioneer

sony

toshiba

panasonic

jvc

lg

samsung

philips


----------



## overboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/21443406
> 
> 
> Does better at what?



It does best in picture quality and sound when playing Blu Ray at 1080p/24 and a good job of upscaling DVDs to 1080p.

Assuming that one had to choose between the four available, what would it be?


----------



## skally




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overboy* /forum/post/21444341
> 
> 
> It does best in picture quality and sound when playing Blu Ray at 1080p/24 and a good job of upscaling DVDs to 1080p.
> 
> Assuming that one had to choose between the four available, what would it be?



Is there a reason you listed older models? I cant comment on those models as I have never used them but I can give you a little advise on what I experianced is all. If I were you I would look at the Panny 210 ( or 110 if you dont need wireless ) as I just picked up one two weeks ago, I'm quite impressed with the unit. I replaced an older LG BD390 with the new Panny 210 due to the fact the wife and I wanted Pandora. THe LG was/is a good unit in which I had no problems with it. THe Panny loads much faster and to my surprise it had a better picture... I really thought before buying the Panny I couldnt tell the differnace but once I had it up and running & had a chance to play around with it I could tell a differnace.


I have used the 1080p/24 mode a couple of times but to be honest I could not tell a differnace so I just leave it on 60. As far as upscaling goes I do believe the Panny is much better than my older LG. As far as sound goes I can only say its a 50/50 on that as I couldnt tell a differnace, I use HDMI and a good Onkyo 808 receiver to take care of that area.


----------



## overboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skally* /forum/post/21444551
> 
> 
> Is there a reason you listed older models? I cant comment on those models as I have never used them but I can give you a little advise on what I experianced is all. If I were you I would look at the Panny 210 ( or 110 if you dont need wireless ) as I just picked up one two weeks ago, I'm quite impressed with the unit. I replaced an older LG BD390 with the new Panny 210 due to the fact the wife and I wanted Pandora. THe LG was/is a good unit in which I had no problems with it. THe Panny loads much faster and to my surprise it had a better picture... I really thought before buying the Panny I couldnt tell the differnace but once I had it up and running & had a chance to play around with it I could tell a differnace.
> 
> 
> I have used the 1080p/24 mode a couple of times but to be honest I could not tell a differnace so I just leave it on 60. As far as upscaling goes I do believe the Panny is much better than my older LG. As far as sound goes I can only say its a 50/50 on that as I couldnt tell a differnace, I use HDMI and a good Onkyo 808 receiver to take care of that area.



The reason is simple, I live here in Brazil and these models are more affordable.


Top models, and are dicilmente found here when it is eventually found by a very high price. Players like Denon and Oppo are a rarity here, this type of product is barely here, and due to the high tax burden, they would come here costing the equivalent of $ 1,000, nonsense!


----------



## GoCaboNow

I am currently using a fat PS3 in my movie room and I think it is time to move to a "standard" player. I do not care about 3d, streaming, wireless or music codecs. Just need something as fast to play as the ps3, as reliable and would be nice if it could upconvert DVD's better than the PS3. Seems like lossless and bluray playback performance is pretty standard for most players?


I have a $100 visa gift card and would like to keep it under that if at all possible if it is an internet buy. Could go higher for a brick and mortar option if it makes more sense for a model over the sub $100 model - if that makes any sense?


----------



## HDTimeShifter

Anyone experience freezing issues on the Toshiba BDX2150? I picked one up at Best Buy just before Christmas because my old non-Blu-ray DVD player broke a couple of weeks before and I rarely watch DVDs and only own one Blu-ray disc. My TV is a Sony 34xbr800 (1080i). I listen to CDs quite a bit, so required a digital audio output (coax preferred since I don't even have a clue what an optical cord looks like or costs). I was looking for the cheapest Blu-ray player and this one had a digital coax output and was only a few bucks more than one without LAN connectivity.


I just got around to setting it up 2 nights ago, and had it freeze up on me while trying to configure the initial settings with just a regular non-Blu-ray disc in it where I couldn't turn it off with either the remote or the front panel power switch. Since it may have been downloading a firmware update, I left it on yesterday and went to work. When I got home, it had turned off. However after turning it on again, it froze up on the initial splash screen and none of the remote buttons nor the front panel controls worked - I had to unplug the power cord to unlock it. But it's worked fine since with both a regular and a Blu-ray disc.


----------



## ivanhoek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoCaboNow* /forum/post/21445280
> 
> 
> I am currently using a fat PS3 in my movie room and I think it is time to move to a "standard" player. I do not care about 3d, streaming, wireless or music codecs. Just need something as fast to play as the ps3, as reliable and would be nice if it could upconvert DVD's better than the PS3. Seems like lossless and bluray playback performance is pretty standard for most players?
> 
> 
> I have a $100 visa gift card and would like to keep it under that if at all possible if it is an internet buy. Could go higher for a brick and mortar option if it makes more sense for a model over the sub $100 model - if that makes any sense?



The PS3 is actually a pretty darn good BD player.. the ONLY reason I now own a standalone player is because my PS3 stopped reading discs a while ago. I don't think you can find a better (or appreciably better) BD player than the PS3 for under $100. If you want something appreciably better than the PS3, it will cost above $150, most likely.


----------



## golffnutt

I am thinking of buying the Panasonic DMP-BDT 215 BR player at Costco. Does anyone have any experience or advice for me on whether to buy this model or a different model? As always thank you for your help, time, and advice in trying to help me.


----------



## rboster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golffnutt* /forum/post/21446398
> 
> 
> I am thinking of buying the Panasonic DMP-BDT 215 BR player at Costco. Does anyone have any experience or advice for me on whether to buy this model or a different model? As always thank you for your help, time, and advice in trying to help me.



The 215 is the rebaged version of the 210. We have a large owner's thread dedicated to that model line.


----------



## iamian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoCaboNow* /forum/post/21445280
> 
> 
> I am currently using a fat PS3 in my movie room and I think it is time to move to a "standard" player. I do not care about 3d, streaming, wireless or music codecs. Just need something as fast to play as the ps3, as reliable and would be nice if it could upconvert DVD's better than the PS3. Seems like lossless and bluray playback performance is pretty standard for most players?
> 
> 
> I have a $100 visa gift card and would like to keep it under that if at all possible if it is an internet buy. Could go higher for a brick and mortar option if it makes more sense for a model over the sub $100 model - if that makes any sense?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ivanhoek* /forum/post/21446263
> 
> 
> The PS3 is actually a pretty darn good BD player.. the ONLY reason I now own a standalone player is because my PS3 stopped reading discs a while ago. I don't think you can find a better (or appreciably better) BD player than the PS3 for under $100. If you want something appreciably better than the PS3, it will cost above $150, most likely.



I have just one word: Panasonic DMP-BDT 110.


----------



## mdavej

FWIW, I got a sony 570 refurb for $100 that works pretty much the same as the PS3. Panasonic upconverts better than the PS3, but those run $120. You can get about $100 back by selling the 3D Avatar disc you get with it, making the net cost $20.


----------



## surfcane

I am looking for the best value blu-ray player for my parents. Nothing $$$

prefer to keep ~$100. Only features they need is one that can play CDs, DVDs, and of course blu-ray. I did not find any current threads on this topic.


I have not started to search that closely. (3D not important, networking would be nice but not necessary).


Appreciate any and all thoughts.


----------



## Bboy_jonno

Hi guys,


I am building a HT and I have a quick question, I initially was going to get a Humax HD 500gb box which is costing me $500 (im in Aus so we get ripped off) and was going to use the PS3 for the time being until I save enought for something like the Denon 1611 or possibly even the Oppo93(which we get here for $800).


I have recently stumbled upon the Panasonic DMR BWT800, which is a 1TB twin HD 3D Blu Ray recorder which seems pretty impressive for the $950 price tag. Now would I be better off scrapping my original idea and just get the Panasonic since I like their reputation with Blu Ray players or still get a HD box and Decent Blu Ray player down the track?


I will be watching occasional 3D, lots of Blu Ray movies (ps3 for gaming) and DVD upscaling is quite important to me. does the panny do a decent job of 1080p upscalling?


Thanks in advance


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *surfcane* /forum/post/21446803
> 
> 
> I am looking for the best value blu-ray player for my parents. Nothing $$$
> 
> prefer to keep ~$100. Only features they need is one that can play CDs, DVDs, and of course blu-ray. I did not find any current threads on this topic.
> 
> 
> I have not started to search that closely. (3D not important, networking would be nice but not necessary).
> 
> 
> Appreciate any and all thoughts.



Panasonic BD75


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *surfcane* /forum/post/21446803
> 
> 
> I am looking for the best value blu-ray player for my parents. Nothing $$$
> 
> prefer to keep ~$100. Only features they need is one that can play CDs, DVDs, and of course blu-ray. I did not find any current threads on this topic.
> 
> 
> I have not started to search that closely. (3D not important, networking would be nice but not necessary).
> 
> 
> Appreciate any and all thoughts.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/21448077
> 
> 
> Panasonic BD75



Actually, I like the sony S185 even better at that price point because it includes gracenote service which makes the CD playing experience much better with titles and cover art.


----------



## kingnothing9

As I said I am new to this (newbie noob?) and while I realize that there are never easy answers that is what I hope for. Not sure if I am even asking the right way but I'm sure someone will tell me if I am not. I have an insignia Bb brand 55" led that I believe is actually made by lg. I just bought a VSX 1121. I chose that because from what I read of reviews it is a good av receiver and I think the price was a steal amazon $499 free ship. I am trying to build a setup that I will be able to control from a single remote (Logitech revue) or from my iPhone AIRPLAY. While I understand that I have a steep learning curve ahead of me I don't want to waste my money on the wrong components. Even though this is the thread for the 1121 my question is about a blu ray played. I would like one that works well with my 1121. To that end I was looking at pioneers but it seems as if all the postings about their players are negative. I am looking to spend no more than around $200 but am flexible to a degree. I don't plan to do anything complicated just want to play blu ray, DVD, cd, either prerecorded or burned simply and easily. It would be nice if it cosmetically matched. Don't have 3d so unless I am buying an expensive piece that I will have quite a while don't need it. As to streaming both the Logitech and the 1121 should handle that. Have an Ethernet so don't need wifi just an either net jack. Both revue and 1121 are dlna so not sure if I need that don't think so. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## edtorious

Should I wait for news on any new Bluray players coming out from CES 2012 or should I buy and get the Oppo BDP-93 now? Is there any other bluray player out there better than Oppo BDP-93 besides the Oppo BDP-95? I'm looking to spend more than the BDP-93 but less than BPD-95. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edtorious* /forum/post/21467319
> 
> 
> Should I wait for news on any new Bluray players coming out from CES 2012 or should I buy and get the Oppo BDP-93 now? *Is there any other bluray player out there better than Oppo BDP-93 besides the Oppo BDP-95?* I'm looking to spend more than the BDP-93 but less than BPD-95. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.



Better at what?


----------



## .peace.

Any thoughts on Panny BDP 210 vs. LG BD 670?


LG pros:

More video codecs

Support for NTFS disks


Panny pros:

Faster

Better PQ?


I'm leaning towards LG because of the feature set and ability to play my avi/mkv/mp4 files off an external hard drive.


I know panny might have a better PQ but is the difference big? I have a pioneer 1120 receiver that has very good video processing and I can utilize that. I'd also like a player that can bit stream most formats of audio so that I can get better processing from my pioneer, unless these units have awesome DACs.


The thing that scares me about LG is reliability and quality control.


Thoughts? Any other suggestions?


PS: I ruled out Sony S580 after going through the owner's thread. Too many issues. And I believe these LG and Panny models are better than Samsung 6500, reading through reviews.

Oppo is way out of my budget. (around $120-150)


----------



## mdavej

If file playback is a priority, you should go with the LG. Panny is great for discs and netflix, but not files.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edtorious* /forum/post/21467319
> 
> 
> Should I wait for news on any new Bluray players coming out from CES 2012 or should I buy and get the Oppo BDP-93 now? Is there any other bluray player out there better than Oppo BDP-93 besides the Oppo BDP-95? I'm looking to spend more than the BDP-93 but less than BPD-95. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.



It doesn't hurt to see what other players are coming out. But bear in mind that PQ is very, very similar with all BluRay players for BluRay discs, so you need to define what you mean by "better." For basic functions, such as BluRay discs, SD DVDs, and Netflix streaming, IMO the Oppos (which are great players) are no better than less expensive players such as Panasonic 110, and 310. But if you are interested in SACD and DVD-A, especially with analog audio out, then the Oppos are great choices (although you may also want to look at Denon).


----------



## HarryWild




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/21467327
> 
> 
> Better at what? Any thoughts on Panny BDP 210 vs. LG BD 670?



I like the BD 670 "zoom" function. It something I use alot in videos and movies. Plus, the remote control is full size while the Panny is 2/3 size.


----------



## Stew4msu

Harry,


Don't quote me and then add things to the quote that I didn't say/weren't said by me.


----------



## fatmosh

I'm looking to finally get a Blu-ray player. Could I get a recommendation? 


Here are my needs, in priority order:


1) Reliability

2) Good Netflix streaming (Amazon and others are a plus too)

3) Quick responsiveness (e.g., tray open, loading times, etc.)

4) Ability to play MKV/AVI files (either through USB or streamed from computer)

5) WiFi a big, big plus (_reliable_ WiFi)

6) Actual Blu-ray playback


Don't care about 3D, audio output. Can pay up to $130ish, if needed.


My initial research showed that the LG670 might be the best, but I've seen some not-so-great reviews. Would the Panasonic 210 be better? What does it do better than the LG? And is there anything it doesn't do that the LG does?


Thanks for the help


----------



## mdavej

US panny won't play avi


----------



## .peace.

fatmosh, I am in the same boat as you.


LG is the best for file playback but Panasonic is better at everything else. If an actual bluray player isn't needed, you could look at WD TV for around $100 and get a cheap plain bluray player later.


----------



## avmin

I want to buy a new player that has been as good as my LG BD570C. Can anyone recommend an alternative? My local Future Shop and Best Buy no longer carry the 570.


I mainly use my BD570C to stream 720p MKV files from my shared folders on my home (wired) network. So far it has been working great. Other than the odd mkv file that wont play. Not a big deal though because in those cases I just play the file on VLC or WMC as my 42 Samsung Plasma is plugged into my desktop.


I'm looking for the minimum, wifi, DLNA certified, .mkv support etc.


Any suggestions?


----------



## .peace.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avmin* /forum/post/21478064
> 
> 
> I want to buy a new player that has been as good as my LG BD570C. Can anyone recommend an alternative? My local Future Shop and Best Buy no longer carry the 570.
> 
> 
> I mainly use my BD570C to stream 720p MKV files from my shared folders on my home (wired) network. So far it has been working great. Other than the odd mkv file that wont play. Not a big deal though because in those cases I just play the file on VLC or WMC as my 42 Samsung Plasma is plugged into my desktop.
> 
> 
> I'm looking for the minimum, wifi, DLNA certified, .mkv support etc.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



As you are happy with 570, how about the newer LG 670?


----------



## Parva




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21477677
> 
> 
> US panny won't play avi



Really, are you serious???

What brands do stream .AVI files correctly & well?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Parva* /forum/post/21478465
> 
> 
> Really, are you serious???
> 
> What brands do stream .AVI files correctly & well?



I wouldn't kid about something like that. What kind of monster do you think I am?


----------



## edtorious

Does anybody here upgraded their Sony BDP-S770 to Oppo BDP-93? Is there any difference to PQ when it comes to watching Blu-rays and 3D? Not sure if it's worth upgrading based on PQ alone, I'm hoping to hear from user experience. Thanks.


----------



## fatmosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21477677
> 
> 
> US panny won't play avi





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *.peace.* /forum/post/21477921
> 
> 
> fatmosh, I am in the same boat as you.
> 
> 
> LG is the best for file playback but Panasonic is better at everything else. If an actual bluray player isn't needed, you could look at WD TV for around $100 and get a cheap plain bluray player later.



Thanks guys. I ended up getting the LG from Amazon for a good price. I figure if it's no good then, well, it's Amazon, so I can return it. Ultimately, reading about the 'black flash' issue with the Panny, plus not being able to play AVI files sealed the deal.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21478682
> 
> 
> I wouldn't kid about something like that. What kind of monster do you think I am?



Hahaha. This is serious business.


----------



## jhm_vbnl

Does anyone have any experience with the Harman Kardon BDT-30?


I'm looking for:

- excellent BR image

- very good-excellent DVD upscaling

- very good sound over analog stereo (for movies, I have a dedicated cd player)

- preferably quick loading times


Don't care about:

- 3D

- network, streaming etc

- SACD


I had the Panasonic 310, but that series has a bug that shuts off analog audio when setting the player to 24p. Shame, as I very much liked the image quality at a good price.


Samsung 6900 (6700 in the US?) is an option, although I doubt it's analog sound quality, Pioneers (440 ans LX55) still seem somewhat buggy (which I don't want after my Panny 310 experience). What about the Yamaha 671 or 1010? How does their PQ and upscaling compare? Oppo is out of my budget range as it's much more expensive over here than in the US.


----------



## avmin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *.peace.* /forum/post/21478192
> 
> 
> As you are happy with 570, how about the newer LG 670?



I'm totally happy with the 570. It does exactly what i need it to do and very well. I wish I could simply buy another 570. I don't know anything about the 670. I'll look at that one and read some reviews.


thanks


----------



## jmoakk

I am looking to replace my Panasonic BD60, mainly due to it slow speed. Could someone please recommend me a new player based of the following....


1) Speed, power on and disc loading.

2) PQ for BluRay only, i don't watch Dvds or netflix, etc.

3) 24p playback

4) Price $250 Max


Good upconversion, 3d, and online services aren't needed.


----------



## deepstang

Currently, I am underwhelmed with my PS3 slim. I wish the PS3 could have basic apps and shortcuts to common sites like Pandora. I wish it could have an acceptable web browser for any sort of practicle viewing.


I was debating about ditching the PS3 for a Google TV. I do agree that the PS3 being so updatabale is awesome. Currently I am jealous with my buddy that watches a lot of free TV from the internet via google searches. He can see Youtube wide and clear on his TV, along with many other sites. I guess I can at least play Blu-Rays on my PS3


----------



## rancineb

I'm looking for a Blu-ray player for my home theater system that I'm putting together. I don't need something super high-end, just something that's good quality and will present a good picture. Needs to output 1080p (which I assume is all blu-ray players). I do not need 3D capability. Doesn't need the special apps, but seem like most come with them.


I'll be hooking this up to a Samsung 55" LED TV and Denon 2112ci receiver.


What are some good brands? What's the major difference between the $100 and the $300 players?


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rancineb* /forum/post/21508073
> 
> 
> What's the major difference between the $100 and the $300 players?



The things you don't want.


----------



## audio/videoman

The following review claims that the panasonic 210 has a slightly, but noticeably better picture compared to the ps3:

http://www.pcworld.com/article/24433...ay_player.html 


Can anyone vouch for the validity of this claim?


PS: I would be buying the panasonic 215, which I'm assuming has identical picture quality compared to the 210?



I have a sony bx18 right now, and the picture quality is superb.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audio/videoman* /forum/post/21510097
> 
> 
> The following review claims that the panasonic 210 has a slightly, but noticeably better picture compared to the ps3:
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/24433...ay_player.html
> 
> 
> Can anyone vouch for the validity of this claim?
> 
> 
> PS: I would be buying the panasonic 215, which I'm assuming has identical picture quality compared to the 210?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a sony bx18 right now, and the picture quality is superb.



Yes. I have both, and the panny picture is better. Sony upconversion is subpar across all models I've seen, including the PS3 and your BX18. Blu-ray picture is about the same.


----------



## JustBusiness

I never thought I would do it, but it's time......


......to add a 2nd BluRay player to my apartment.


My first, An Oppo BDP-83, works incredibly, and will continue to be the mainstay of my "theatre" set up. My bedroom setup is gaining a bluray player now. The main features I'd like are quick load time, but more importantly, a pleasant Netflix interface. Also needs to be Wifi. Previous to posting this I was conidering the Panasonic 210, and at $126 shipped, seems like a nice deal.


I wouldn't mind paying less for a wifi, netflix, blu ray payer that doesn't offer 3D anything, I don't need it. For system info, it will be plugged in to a Pioneer 1021, then to a Hitachi 42HDX99. It will only be playing 2 channel audio. Most important aspect is a pleasant Netflix interface, and wifi (ran out of ports on the switch in my AV closet).


----------



## audio/videoman

Thanks, what is the flaw in sony upconversion?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21513072
> 
> 
> Yes. I have both, and the panny picture is better. Sony upconversion is subpar across all models I've seen, including the PS3 and your BX18. Blu-ray picture is about the same.


----------



## mystic_sniper28

my opinion if you want t upconvert dvd best to leave to 720p or 1080i, doesn't matter what player you use up-conversion will always look ****house unless you actually convert dvd stockpile to play 24fps I doubt you will see better image quality over hdmi..


if you want to watch dvd on a lcd, lcd led or plasma the best resolution will likely be component or s-video, hdmi is a pointless exercise for dvd playback..


doesn't matter what br player you have all will be the same in this regard to upconversion nothing can fix that problem...


if the dvd disc you supports regions 1,2,4 it is possible the you're getting better image is because you playing in pal format oppose to ntsc format..


----------



## audio/videoman

Some of my dvd's look pretty good. Namely, those filmed in HD, such as a few concerts and especially some of my UFC DVD's.


However, I've noticed that regular films tend to have this strange lag or judder with any movement at all on the screen. It's very distracting.


I have a sony bx18 blu ray: I suppose I could hook up the composite connections and play the DVD's again to see if this corrects the problem. My understanding is that composite can only play back at 480 now?


----------



## mystic_sniper28

the judder you see on dvd is the telecined 1.5 image at 30fps trying to play at 24fps standard for film..


basically unless you demux the ntsc encoding and knock out the 30fps and 1.5 image per frame there isn't alot you can do


if you still got a dvd player floating around best connect it up as hdmi isn't the best viewing method for dvd playback.


coming from the owning some 1500 ntsc encoded and 3500 pal encoded dvd's 15 region a bd's and 12 region b bd's..


so I know don't matter whether I stick a dvd through a sony bdp370 or toshiba bdx1200ky same issues apply with ntsc encoded disc's...


so if you got a classic tv series you willl either need to re-encode it it or wait until the studios do a bd release... otherwise put up with the telecined effect you see..


----------



## audio/videoman

Very interesting. Would a 120 hz display address the telecine juddering problem at all?


edit: I played some video based material, and camera movement as well as movement of any subjects, seems much smoother.


edit: also, what if I use the component connections on my blu ray player for dvd playback. Will this help?


----------



## jake51

Hi

I'm having a very hard time finding a BD player with subtitle shift for my 2,35:1 screen that is as good as my Denon 2500BT

I've had Oppo 83, Oppo 93 and Cambridge Audio 650 in my home theater, using the same HDMI cable

Oppos: HD movie sound is nowhere near as open and airy as the Denon, obvious judder with pans

Cambridge: Sound is good, picture has no fine detail

Now what do I do?

Maybe the Cambridge Audio 751, but I don't want to keep spending money on this









It's just that I want to fill the entire screen, but I need the subtitles here in Denmark

Thanks

Jakob


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audio/videoman* /forum/post/21513985
> 
> 
> Thanks, what is the flaw in sony upconversion?



Slightly softer image and more jaggies than other players.


Composite will look much worse. Component might look better assuming your receiver can upconvert from those inputs and does a better job than sony. But your player doesn't have component outputs, so that's not an option.


Keep in mind these upconversion differences are very small, and there's only so much you can do to improve a 480 image. It sounds like you expect a dramatic improvement from a new player. That simply isn't going to happen, even if you get an Oppo. It will look a little better, but not night and day. So save the money you would have spent on a player and buy/rent more blu-ray discs instead.


----------



## techowiz

Which is the better choice- Samsung BDD 5300 or LG BD630?


----------



## OldSchoolMETAL

I know the performance differences of these but what I'm looking for is a problem free player. I've read praising reviews of the Sony and bad reviews of the LG, for having all kinds of problems.


These have been at stores and months ago, so I don't know if I can trust them.


What's everyone's opinion.


I like the Sony for SACD but like the LG for it's proprietary functions with my LG TV along with CD recording to a flash drive.


However I want the most reliable. I have a Panasonic 85 right now and it's a pain in the butt. Its super slow, and the smart features get buggy. I would love a 3D player with 7.1 analog outputs but they are so expensive, it would be better to just buy a new receiver. BUT I do love my Denon AVR-3803's amp section.


Thanks


----------



## audio/videoman

Hmm, DVD films generally look very good; my main objection is the judder noticeable on films, but it's there with blu ray movies as well.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21515813
> 
> 
> Slightly softer image and more jaggies than other players.
> 
> 
> Composite will look much worse. Component might look better assuming your receiver can upconvert from those inputs and does a better job than sony. But your player doesn't have component outputs, so that's not an option.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind these upconversion differences are very small, and there's only so much you can do to improve a 480 image. It sounds like you expect a dramatic improvement from a new player. That simply isn't going to happen, even if you get an Oppo. It will look a little better, but not night and day. So save the money you would have spent on a player and buy/rent more blu-ray discs instead.


----------



## mdavej

DVD looks fine on sony, it just looks a bit better on other players. If you're having problems with judder, then you either have your player/tv configured wrong, or your tv isn't 24p or you have unrealistic expectations of 24p. Such a low frame rate is naturally going to have judder, just like it does in the theater. If you want to artificially smooth it out, your tv can probably do that if configured properly.


----------



## audio/videoman

...i.e., frame interpolation. My TV doesn't have that; I may upgrade, although I love my 60 hz tv.


----------



## mdavej

A 60Hz TV is exactly why you're seeing judder. So a new player won't fix that, but a new TV will.


----------



## mystic_sniper28

read my previous statement on judder and jaggies what you see is part and parcel of ntsc transfer...


ti doesn't matter whether it is a straight through connection or connected through an avr or processor you will see the same issue..


the judder you see is the 1.5 image associated with a 30fps, there is no cure for it other than actually putting the dvd through a re-author prior to you playing it... as you need to remove the telecined image so you can watch things at a native 24fps, or 48fps watching 70mm+ presentations..


changing your tv will not fix the judder and jaggies issues you currently have in playing content at 24fps..


----------



## seanskie

I'm somewhat of a newbie in home theater and looking for advice on a good player. My system will consist of Pioneer Elite Sc-35 receiver and Def Tech Procinema 800 speakers. I realise there are many facters such as price. I'm willing to spend around 500$. So if anyone has some sound advice in to which player i should get, it would be more than welcome. Thanks.


----------



## seanskie

My TV will be a 70'' Sharp Quatron


----------



## dragion

In need of some help deciding between the Panasonic DMP-BDT310, Pioneer BDP-52/53 or Oppo BDP-93?


I currently own the Panasonic BDT310 and recently purchased the Pioneer VSX-1121 receiver. Found out that this receiver does not have 7.1 analog output in order for me to play SACD & DVD-Audio with my Pioneer DV-47A DVD player.


I want to know if I should just keep the Panasonic and just listen to my SACD & DVD-A in Dolby Digital or sell it and get either one of the Pioneer's or Oppo?


Judging from reviews I've read Pioneer BDP-52 had some earlier problems, but I think that they have been corrected. Not sure if it will better to go with the BDP-53 instead.

The main reason I consider the Pioneers is that they have PQLS.


I do watch both 2D & 3D blu-rays, so that is important.

I have PS3, so Netflix won't be a problem...can also watch it via Panasonic GT30 VieraCast too.


Pioneer BDP-52 will cost $400.

Both Pioneer BDP-53 & Oppo BDP-93 will be $500.

Plan to sell my Panasonic for $150. The Pioneer DV-47A for $100.


Budget is tight, but enough to stretch for either one...selling both will help.


Really need some good advice on what I should do.


Thanks!


----------



## audio/videoman

I've got about 3 dozen blu ray disks now, and pretty much the only scene where judder was a serious problem was in the diner scene of star wars ep. 2. For a few seconds, the judder is terrible.


Overall, the judder is much less pronounced watching blu rays than it is in films I see in theaters. Then again, the enormous screen size may have something to do with it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21522737
> 
> 
> DVD looks fine on sony, it just looks a bit better on other players. If you're having problems with judder, then you either have your player/tv configured wrong, or your tv isn't 24p or you have unrealistic expectations of 24p. Such a low frame rate is naturally going to have judder, just like it does in the theater. If you want to artificially smooth it out, your tv can probably do that if configured properly.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seanskie* /forum/post/21533968
> 
> 
> I'm somewhat of a newbie in home theater and looking for advice on a good player. My system will consist of Pioneer Elite Sc-35 receiver and Def Tech Procinema 800 speakers. I realise there are many facters such as price. I'm willing to spend around 500$. So if anyone has some sound advice in to which player i should get, it would be more than welcome. Thanks.



At that price range, the Oppo 93 is an excellent player. But if you don't need/want SACD/DVD-A or analog audio output, you can get equal performance for BluRay and SD DVD discs with less expensive players such as the Panny 110 (wired internet) or 210 (WiFi).


----------



## Doc Pete

Hello folks,

I'm starting to see 3 major options in the blu ray sea of options.


1) Get Oppo 93 for $500 and it can do just about anything.


2) Get PS3 because you get a game system with it. But if it's only for blu ray (cause you have xbox), it runs hot and the remote needs an extra part to work with a universal.


3) Get the cheapest thing that kicks out (PCM i think) to your receiver (for me is Integra 40.3 and a great video processor) to decode the signal.


Is this right?


Of course there are the bells and whistles, but most everyone carries the major player (Netflix, pandora, ect...). and this can be the deciding factor amongst which of the cheaper players.


I need to go ahead and get one very soon as in tomorrow if possible.. please advise.


pete


----------



## dragion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dragion* /forum/post/21534088
> 
> 
> In need of some help deciding between the Panasonic DMP-BDT310, Pioneer BDP-52/53 or Oppo BDP-93?
> 
> 
> I currently own the Panasonic BDT310 and recently purchased the Pioneer VSX-1121 receiver. Found out that this receiver does not have 7.1 analog output in order for me to play SACD & DVD-Audio with my Pioneer DV-47A DVD player.
> 
> 
> I want to know if I should just keep the Panasonic and just listen to my SACD & DVD-A in Dolby Digital or sell it and get either one of the Pioneer's or Oppo?
> 
> 
> Judging from reviews I've read Pioneer BDP-52 had some earlier problems, but I think that they have been corrected. Not sure if it will better to go with the BDP-53 instead.
> 
> The main reason I consider the Pioneers is that they have PQLS.
> 
> 
> I do watch both 2D & 3D blu-rays, so that is important.
> 
> I have PS3, so Netflix won't be a problem...can also watch it via Panasonic GT30 VieraCast too.
> 
> 
> Pioneer BDP-52 will cost $400.
> 
> Both Pioneer BDP-53 & Oppo BDP-93 will be $500.
> 
> Plan to sell my Panasonic for $150. The Pioneer DV-47A for $100.
> 
> 
> Budget is tight, but enough to stretch for either one...selling both will help.
> 
> 
> Really need some good advice on what I should do.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



UPDATE:

Decided to go with the Oppo BDP-93 from Amazon for $499.99 shipped.


Now all I need to do is to sell both the Pioneer DV-47a & the Panasonic DMP-BDT310 to help pay for it!


Anyone interested?


----------



## Theresa

You made a good choice with the Oppo.


----------



## basementdweller1

What 3D Bluray player at @ $150, $250, $500...


I am trying to come to grips with what I should pick and spend on a new 3D BluRay player for my home dedicated theater under construction. I will pair this with an Onkyo TX-NR809 receiver and Epson 5010 PJ... I have trouble really understanding what the difference in the bluray players at different price points really are, it seem it comes down to the video processing chips. The Onkyo I will use also has some video chips it could use from processing including the HQV Vida processor but perhaps the ones in the blurray players are much better?


Trying to decide where the sweet spot is and it seems that they break down into the $150 or less, around $250, and $500+ (Oppo 93 etc.) type players. What do you recommend and where are the "value" points if I don't just go with an expensive but super well recommended Oppo?


Thanks!


----------



## Tank_PD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basementdweller1* /forum/post/21541362
> 
> 
> What 3D Bluray player at @ $150, $250, $500...
> 
> 
> I am trying to come to grips with what I should pick and spend on a new 3D BluRay player for my home dedicated theater under construction. I will pair this with an Onkyo TX-NR809 receiver and Epson 5010 PJ... I have trouble really understanding what the difference in the bluray players at different price points really are, it seem it comes down to the video processing chips. The Onkyo I will use also has some video chips it could use from processing including the HQV Vida processor but perhaps the ones in the blurray players are much better?
> 
> 
> Trying to decide where the sweet spot is and it seems that they break down into the $150 or less, around $250, and $500+ (Oppo 93 etc.) type players. What do you recommend and where are the "value" points if I don't just go with an expensive but super well recommended Oppo?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



@ $150 I would choose the Panasonic BPT210 as the best value player. It is a very fast loader and decent upscaling of DVDs. If you aren't sure about spending $500+ on a player I would start here. I gave up a Marantz UD5005 and Anthem BLX200 for the Panasonic. It is significantly faster than the Marantz, and it hasn't freezed up or had firmware issues. Unless you need SACD or analog out I'm starting to think it's not worth the price of the premium players.


----------



## GPM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/21538362
> 
> 
> ........the Oppo 93 ........you can get equal performance for .....SD DVD discs with ......the Panny 110......



Really? Or just on smaller screens/longer viewing distances?


GM


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPM* /forum/post/21541774
> 
> 
> Really? Or just on smaller screens/longer viewing distances?
> 
> 
> GM



Yes, really. It is well documented that PQ differences between players for BluRay discs are very small (some say none at all). And for SD DVDs, the Pannys are just as good as the Oppos (as long as you disable the Super Resolution setting). Oppos shine for analog audio, build quality, reliability, and customer service, to name a few (so yes, the Oppos are outstanding players), but IMO they are no better for PQ than Panny.


----------



## pacemaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basementdweller1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What 3D Bluray player at @ $150, $250, $500...
> 
> 
> I am trying to come to grips with what I should pick and spend on a new 3D BluRay player for my home dedicated theater under construction. I will pair this with an Onkyo TX-NR809 receiver and Epson 5010 PJ... I have trouble really understanding what the difference in the bluray players at different price points really are, it seem it comes down to the video processing chips. The Onkyo I will use also has some video chips it could use from processing including the HQV Vida processor but perhaps the ones in the blurray players are much better?
> 
> 
> Trying to decide where the sweet spot is and it seems that they break down into the $150 or less, around $250, and $500+ (Oppo 93 etc.) type players. What do you recommend and where are the "value" points if I don't just go with an expensive but super well recommended Oppo?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



One thing I would say is avoid spoiling the picture output of whatever player by letting the amp tweak it.

Also i am having problems with onkyo and 24 material so read up on that if you have yet to get it


----------



## GPM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/21542279
> 
> 
> Yes, really. It is well documented that PQ differences between players for BluRay discs are very small (some say none at all). And for SD DVDs, the Pannys are just as good as the Oppos (as long as you disable the Super Resolution setting). Oppos shine for analog audio, build quality, reliability, and customer service, to name a few (so yes, the Oppos are outstanding players), but IMO they are no better for PQ than Panny.



Agreed, BDs all look the same to me using an Elite BDP23FD and three entry level BD players [Magnavox, two LGs] through a 65" RPTV at one screen width distance, but only the Elite does DVDs good enough for me, so when Winston rated the 110 lower than the BDP320 on DVD playback when it first came out I was rather surprised to see your posting it being on a par with the Oppo, which is supposedly slightly better than the Elite.


So, has there been a design update to the 110 I missed? In my meager attempt to stay at least semi-current on BD players, the only thing I've seen is that the new Elites are ~ on a par with the Oppo.


GM


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPM* /forum/post/21544861
> 
> 
> Agreed, BDs all look the same to me using an Elite BDP23FD and three entry level BD players [Magnavox, two LGs] through a 65" RPTV at one screen width distance, but only the Elite does DVDs good enough for me, so when Winston rated the 110 lower than the BDP320 on DVD playback when it first came out I was rather surprised to see your posting it being on a par with the Oppo, which is supposedly slightly better than the Elite.
> 
> 
> So, has there been a design update to the 110 I missed? In my meager attempt to stay at least semi-current on BD players, the only thing I've seen is that the new Elites are ~ on a par with the Oppo.
> 
> 
> GM



I can't comment on the Elite, but numerous people have posted that the 110 is at least as good for SD DVDs as the Oppo 93 (some even liked it better). With the caveat that you have to turn off Super Resolution (I wonder if that was not done for the Winston rating). Yes there have been several firmware updates for the Pannys, but I don't know if they affected upscaling PQ.


----------



## GPM

Good to know, thanks!


GM


----------



## JustBusiness

I use an Oppo in my theatre, but want another bluray for the master bedroom. Will be plugged in to a pioneer vsx1021, powering a 2 channel audio system.



Important features are fast disc load, netflix player, and would prefer wifi. Let me know your thoughts, thanks.


BTW, I didn't get any response in over a week in the "bluray player for me" thread.


----------



## fookoo_2010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustBusiness* /forum/post/21548817
> 
> 
> I use an Oppo in my theatre, but want another bluray for the master bedroom. Will be plugged in to a pioneer vsx1021, powering a 2 channel audio system.
> 
> 
> 
> Important features are fast disc load, netflix player, and would prefer wifi. Let me know your thoughts, thanks.
> 
> 
> BTW, I didn't get any response in over a week in the "bluray player for me" thread.



Look at something like Costco that had a Sony Blu-ray player that could stream Netflix for $69. Now just how good that Sony is, I have no idea, but if one wants to spend as little as possible, the Sony could be a candidate. Or look on Amazon.


----------



## audio/videoman

It's the BX18. Fantastic picture quality and streams netflix beautifully at 720p. DVD upconversion is very good as well.


It's only quirk is that it doesn't accept either of my usb drives.


The Sony BX58 is $100 through the 29th (?) and includes wifi and 3d capability.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fookoo_2010* /forum/post/21548922
> 
> 
> Look at something like Costco that had a Sony Blu-ray player that could stream Netflix for $69. Now just how good that Sony is, I have no idea, but if one wants to spend as little as possible, the Sony could be a candidate. Or look on Amazon.


----------



## mdavej

Netflix interface on sony stinks IMO (blind ffwd/rew, tiny cover art, slow to connect/load). But Insignia has a good cheap wifi player with a good NF interface.


----------



## Otto Pylot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustBusiness* /forum/post/21548817
> 
> 
> I use an Oppo in my theatre, but want another bluray for the master bedroom. Will be plugged in to a pioneer vsx1021, powering a 2 channel audio system.
> 
> 
> 
> Important features are fast disc load, netflix player, and would prefer wifi. Let me know your thoughts, thanks.
> 
> 
> BTW, I didn't get any response in over a week in the "bluray player for me" thread.



Budget is a relative term. Look at the Panasonic BDT-210. Can be had for under 150.


----------



## skally

As mentioned above... "depends on budget"? I would reccomend the Panny BD 210 as it can be had for $127 on amazon at the moment BUT... with a few exceptions is all. The Wifi works great as well as all the other apps, so I give it a 5 star on that! For Netflix thou... about a 3.5. I ( as well as many others) get a few random "black flashes" as well as a "sound drop" ( only once in awhile that is ), so I thought I would mention that.


To be honest thou, I still like it quite a bit as even thou I do run into the "situations" once in awhile I still plan on using it as my main BD player given that it has a VERY good upscaler, a very good Netflix picture and not to mention all the options it has. I replaced it with the LG BD 390 I have in whcih I thought was a good player until I got the Panny anyhow.


Just my thoughts anyhow!


----------



## JustBusiness




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skally* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As mentioned above... "depends on budget"? I would reccomend the Panny BD 210 as it can be had for $127 on amazon at the moment BUT... with a few exceptions is all. The Wifi works great as well as all the other apps, so I give it a 5 star on that! For Netflix thou... about a 3.5. I ( as well as many others) get a few random "black flashes" as well as a "sound drop" ( only once in awhile that is ), so I thought I would mention that.
> 
> 
> To be honest thou, I still like it quite a bit as even thou I do run into the "situations" once in awhile I still plan on using it as my main BD player given that it has a VERY good upscaler, a very good Netflix picture and not to mention all the options it has. I replaced it with the LG BD 390 I have in whcih I thought was a good player until I got the Panny anyhow.
> 
> 
> Just my thoughts anyhow!



Panny 210 is one I was looking at, by budget I mean less than 150 delivered. I am worried about the netflix playback. I imagine I will use it 50% bd/dvd 50% netflix.


I wonder if I should just consider an Apple tv, and split the signal from my oppo, two people watching blurays at once wont happen, and everything is located in the same av closet.


----------



## skally




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustBusiness* /forum/post/21552148
> 
> 
> Panny 210 is one I was looking at, by budget I mean less than 150 delivered. I am worried about the netflix playback. I imagine I will use it 50% bd/dvd 50% netflix.
> 
> 
> I wonder if I should just consider an Apple tv, and split the signal from my oppo, two people watching blurays at once wont happen, and everything is located in the same av closet.



Well its hard to say really. Some dont have problems at all with the Panny 210 as for me it only happens once in a great while, usally at the begining and only last about 3 sec or so.... is in my case not a big deal. THe apple tv sounds like it would be a good deal although I have never had an Apple tv so I can comment on that. Before I bought the Panny I was about to get the Oppo 93 but I found the 210 at a local BB (opened) for $115 so I thought I would try that first before spending the extra dollars. As I had mentioned I do think the Panny is an excellent player esp. for the price, it has many features that I and my family like. I cant say for sure but I can only "assume" Panny will get the netflix ordeal figured out with the next firmware update... but you know if you "assume" something ( well, you know the ret of the catch phrase )







.


----------



## Tank_PD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustBusiness* /forum/post/21552148
> 
> 
> Panny 210 is one I was looking at, by budget I mean less than 150 delivered. I am worried about the netflix playback. I imagine I will use it 50% bd/dvd 50% netflix.
> 
> 
> I wonder if I should just consider an Apple tv, and split the signal from my oppo, two people watching blurays at once wont happen, and everything is located in the same av closet.



I have the 210 and an AppleTV. I use the AppleTV as one of the best streamers and use the 210 for disc playback. You still come out much cheaper than the premium blu-ray players. I have not seen streaming features built into a player that work for audio / video the way AppleTV works. I have given up on DLNA media servers and just gone with Airplay. Unless you are into the analog out features of the Oppo or SACD, etc.


----------



## iamian

Another :thumbup: for AppleTV as the best Netflix streaming.


----------



## audio/videoman

I don't think the netflix menu system is great, but it's acceptable. Load times seem fine to me.


I do have to say that sony's overall menu is not very intuitive, considering they've been a leader in electronics since who knows when. After you use it a few times, however, it's very easy to use.


When you factor in the ridiculously low prices of the 18 and 58, along with the exemplary picture quality, those are niggling issues.


Take a look at the panasonic thread: dozens or hundreds of users who can't get their players working right, quirks left and right, netflix black frames, etc.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21549102
> 
> 
> Netflix interface on sony stinks IMO (blind ffwd/rew, tiny cover art, slow to connect/load). But Insignia has a good cheap wifi player with a good NF interface.


----------



## dragion

After getting the Oppo, I'm selling my Panasonic BDT310 for $150 shipped if anyone is interested.


Would keep it if it wasn't for my SACD & DVD-Audio.


----------



## aric.v

Hi,


I'm looking for an LG blu-ray player for my bedroom with Media Streaming feature. I checked on LG's website, model BD670 but all they showing it's DLNA Certified. Does this means when I connect it with Ethernet or wirelessly it can stream my videos, photos, music files from my Buffalo LinkStation (like my PS3 in living room)? In fact I have LG's BD550 (with Ethernet port) but it doesn't stream any type of media from my LinkStation, Desktop or Laptop.


And I want to stick with LG as I've LG LCD in bedroom, after connecting to same brand blu-ray player the complete set-up will work with only one remote, I don't want too much mess in bedroom.


Thanks in advance,

Aric


----------



## techowiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aric.v* /forum/post/21560373
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I'm looking for an LG blu-ray player for my bedroom with Media Streaming feature. I checked on LG's website, model BD670 but all they showing it's DLNA Certified. Does this means when I connect it with Ethernet or wirelessly it can stream my videos, photos, music files from my Buffalo LinkStation (like my PS3 in living room)? In fact I have LG's BD550 (with Ethernet port) but it doesn't stream any type of media from my LinkStation, Desktop or Laptop.
> 
> 
> And I want to stick with LG as I've LG LCD in bedroom, after connecting to same brand blu-ray player the complete set-up will work with only one remote, I don't want too much mess in bedroom.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Aric



I had the LG BD630 and DLNA streaming worked pretty well for my mp3's and videos......670 is higher end model. Should stream fine.


----------



## dcpmark

I posted this in another thread and got no response, so I'll try again here.


Does anyone have both a 53FD and a PS3, and if so, how do the load times compare? I have a 23FD that has beautiful PQ but is mind-numbingly slow, and i also have a PS3, so I'm trying to decide if it's worth upgrading to a 53FD just for load times. I literally do not use a blu ray for anything except playing blu rays from time to time, so the ONLY two things I care about are PQ and load speed.


I'm sticking with Elites, so no need to recommend Oppos or Pannys.


TIA!


----------



## aric.v

Thanks techowiz


Just want to re-confirm, did you use to stream all the files through the NAS drive or just by any USB input.


Thanks again.


----------



## mc4saints

Should I replace my Pioneer 51FD with a Panasonic 215 or something else?


Tried to play a Blu-Ray today in 51FD and it would not play. It was Hanna. I have latest update 1.72.


I really want faster loading times and to be able to update via wifi would be nice.


Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## audio/videoman

The panasonic 210/215 is the fastest loading player, yes. I haven't used the wifi feature yet, but I get five bars. Admittedly, the player is just a few feet from the router.


Picture quality, IMO, is unsurpassed. The price/performance ratio is spectacular. There are a few quirks, one of the most noticeable being mechanical noise during the first quarter of a film.


Based on the reviews I've read, you're not going to move up significantly in build quality until you step up to the oppo's, in the $500 range.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mc4saints* /forum/post/21567711
> 
> 
> Should I replace my Pioneer 51FD with a Panasonic 215 or something else?
> 
> 
> Tried to play a Blu-Ray today in 51FD and it would not play. It was Hanna. I have latest update 1.72.
> 
> 
> I really want faster loading times and to be able to update via wifi would be nice.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Aqua1ung

Need suggestions for 3D Blu-ray player please:


1. No networking capabilities needed, don't care about apps;

2. Fast loading

3. Not picky about disks

4. Good image

5. Region hackable (optional)

6. 2D to 3D conversion (optional)

7. Last but not least: under US$100 (tax included)


Thank you.


----------



## PvtPlatypus

Hi. I've had a Sony Blu-Ray player for a while, but I gave it to my dad because I got a PC with a Blu-Ray drive. For some reason I have problems with Universal discs on it, so I've decided to get a player. But I can't choose one. My budget is $100-150, I don't care about 3D functionality. All I want is a player that's fast, has good quality and can stream Netflix. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mdavej

^^^

What do you mean by "Universal", the movie studio, multi-region or different formats (avi, mkv, etc.)?


----------



## PvtPlatypus

The studio Universal.


----------



## PvtPlatypus

My PC is also painfully slow when it comes to Blu-Ray's. So I'd really like something at least moderately fast.


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PvtPlatypus* /forum/post/21574060
> 
> 
> Hi. I've had a Sony Blu-Ray player for a while, but I gave it to my dad because I got a PC with a Blu-Ray drive. For some reason I have problems with Universal discs on it, so I've decided to get a player. But I can't choose one. My budget is $100-150, I don't care about 3D functionality. All I want is a player that's fast, has good quality and can stream Netflix. Any help would be appreciated.



I recommend the Panasonics.


----------



## PvtPlatypus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/21574397
> 
> 
> I recommend the Panasonics.



Any specific model?


----------



## rancineb

I'm looking for a blu-ray player and want your opinion. Based on a lot of the thread, it sounds like the Panasonic BDT-210 is a great deal and on sale at Best Buy for $140 this week. I'll be watching a lot of DVDs on the player so want something that has good picture quality for DVDs, as well as Blu-ray as I start building that collection.


Is there anything you'd recommend over the BDT-210 or is that the best buy for the price? Not looking to spend a lot of money so the $500 players are out. Will be hooking up to a Denon 2112ci receiver and a 55" Samsung LED.


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PvtPlatypus* /forum/post/21575215
> 
> 
> Any specific model?



Either the BD75 or the BDT110 should work for you.


----------



## PvtPlatypus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Either the BD75 or the BDT110 should work for you.



Thank you.


----------



## 1970

Hi,


I'm looking for a 3d blu ray player with wifi, excellent dvd upconversion as I have over 100 dvd's I'd rather not replace with blu ray, and coaxial digital audio output.


Please let me know what you think would be best for me.


Thanks!


J


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1970* /forum/post/21581512
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a 3d blu ray player with wifi, excellent dvd upconversion as I have over 100 dvd's I'd rather not replace with blu ray, and coaxial digital audio output.
> 
> 
> Please let me know what you think would be best for me.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> J



Price range?


----------



## allbaugh_04

Please recommend me a blu-ray player.


I think the wi-fi might be handy and so would USB input that can read mp4 and mkv.


Would you recommend the Panasonic 210 over this? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...=ATVPDKIKX0DER 


My price range = which ever has the best price with these options










I would appreciate any input.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allbaugh_04* /forum/post/21582199
> 
> 
> Please recommend me a blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> I think the wi-fi might be handy and so would USB input that can read mp4 and mkv.
> 
> 
> Would you recommend the Panasonic 210 over this? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> 
> My price range = which ever has the best price with these options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any input.



That product you had a link to (Samsung model) has a huge list of 1 star (lowest possible rating) because it doesn't work w. Netflix most or all of the time. Haven't seen negatives, here, about Panasonic. Might pay to look at the ratings on Amazon for that.


...mike


----------



## allbaugh_04




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/21582268
> 
> 
> That product you had a link to (Samsung model) has a huge list of 1 star (lowest possible rating) because it doesn't work w. Netflix most or all of the time. Haven't seen negatives, here, about Panasonic. Might pay to look at the ratings on Amazon for that.
> 
> 
> ...mike



I read one that said it didn't work if you didn't upgrade the firmware, but good catch. I think it's ok once the firmware was upgraded, but I'll take a second look.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allbaugh_04* /forum/post/21582349
> 
> 
> I read one that said it didn't work if you didn't upgrade the firmware, but good catch. I think it's ok once the firmware was upgraded, but I'll take a second look.



There are posts within the last 6 weeks complaining.


----------



## 1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu* /forum/post/21581621
> 
> 
> Price range?



it was somewhat purposeful that i didn't put in a price range. i figured if i put in $500 that everyone would say oppo and if i put in $200 or less it would beg other recommendations.


since i think that the oppo bdp-93 would be the $500 recommendation, why don't i change my question a bit?


for less than $300, what 3d blu ray player would you recommend for someone who wants to make good use of my old dvd's and wifi? I have a 60" panasonic plasma tv.


thanks!


j


----------



## Dan Hitchman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1970* /forum/post/21582996
> 
> 
> it was somewhat purposeful that i didn't put in a price range. i figured if i put in $500 that everyone would say oppo and if i put in $200 or less it would beg other recommendations.
> 
> 
> since i think that the oppo bdp-93 would be the $500 recommendation, why don't i change my question a bit?
> 
> 
> for less than $300, what 3d blu ray player would you recommend for someone who wants to make good use of my old dvd's and wifi? I have a 60" panasonic plasma tv.
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> j



Probably the Panasonic 210. Don't know if the free Avatar 3D disc offer is still good, but it's still a decent, though not perfect player. Fast loading times too.


----------



## allbaugh_04




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/21582419
> 
> 
> There are posts within the last 6 weeks complaining.



Did they upgrade their firmware? I'm sure every one has the same firmware from the factory and they all needed updating. Even if I order one today, I bet it's going to need the firmware updated.


----------



## petie_gwm

I have the Panasonic TCP46ST30 plasma. Purchased the DMPBDT210 blu-ray player. The Netflix black flashing/buffering issue is a deal breaker for me and am returning the unit.


Depressed cause loved using TV's remote on the player and loved everything about it except for that one issue.


Any suggestions for a similar player that has netflix and is in the same sort of price range (under$150)? What is the difference on bluray 3d and blu-ray 3d ready? My TV is 3d.


I cannot use the netflix app on the TV because it does not output 5.1 from the optical out. Only for antenna in.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1970* /forum/post/21581512
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a 3d blu ray player with wifi, excellent dvd upconversion as I have over 100 dvd's I'd rather not replace with blu ray, and coaxial digital audio output.
> 
> 
> Please let me know what you think would be best for me.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> J





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan Hitchman* /forum/post/21583379
> 
> 
> Probably the Panasonic 210. Don't know if the free Avatar 3D disc offer is still good, but it's still a decent, though not perfect player. Fast loading times too.



Panny doesn't meet OP's spec because it lacks coax out. Sony does, but upconversion isn't as good. Samsung and LG upconversion is also slightly worse than panasonic. So there is no player under $300 that meets the requirements. Oppo is the only option unless the OP get a coax/optical converter box. IMO no player has excellent upconversion because you simply cannot make 480 look that great no matter what you do.


----------



## basementdweller1

Totally willing to spring for the Oppo-93 but I am thinking that what makes it so special to many here won't do anything for me... here is my use case:


1. Connects to Onkyo TX-NR809 which supplies video to Epson 8700UB (2D only) and 120 in diagonal screen.


2. Have no use for anything but HMDI 1.4 but may upgrade to 3D PJ in a few years so for sure want a 3D Bluray player. No analog anything in my setup.


3. Want a bulletproof Bluray compatibility, fast loading, no freezes or problems with a "few" disks etc. Will be hooked up to Ethernet directly for BD-Live and firmware updates. I want a player with bar-none the best looking Bluray image.


4. I will play DVDs upscaled, again I am looking for bar-none upscaling but my Onkyo has some tricks up its sleeve with upscaling too, but if a Bluray player can do it even better... that's better!


4. No interest in any Netflix, Pandora, or other online services. I have other devices that do that. No interest in playing music off of CD, SACDs, or CDs with compressed files on them.



Sooo... I want a bar-none great 3D Bluray player that does as good as you can upscaling of DVDs. I want to use BD-Live and not have issues with disks etc. I don't care about any online services of any kind, analog compatibility, or being able to play anything other than Blurays and DVDs.


I know the Oppo 93 would be a great choice, but since there are several things it does well that I simply don't care about is there anything cheaper that is an equal or better when it comes to core playing of Blurays and upscaling DVDs?


Thanks!


----------



## mdavej

Bar-none pretty much eliminates everything but Oppo. Panasonic is close, even considered equal by many owners of both. But all the test data I've seen still gives Oppo the edge. Personally, that edge is not worth several hundred dollars to me, but maybe it is to you. The only way to know for sure is to get both and compare them yourself.


----------



## basementdweller1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21589043
> 
> 
> Bar-none pretty much eliminates everything but Oppo. Panasonic is close, even considered equal by many owners of both. But all the test data I've seen still gives Oppo the edge. Personally, that edge is not worth several hundred dollars to me, but maybe it is to you. The only way to know for sure is to get both and compare them yourself.



The Panasonic you are talking about is the 210 right? From what I gather and a brief skim of other people they feel the Panasonic is the equal of pretty much everyone when it comes to Bluray, ie. near perfect, but it is just a notch worse at upscaling DVDs than the Oppo, but better than anything else till you get to the $500+ range. Correct?


----------



## Stew4msu

Correct, but unless you need wireless you can the the 110


----------



## fookoo_2010

The oppo is a workhorse and displays stuff that the Panasonic, at least my BDP-30, BDP-60, and BDP-605, cannot. The oppo has great customer support and it takes awhile to come to the conclusion that it is worth the price. The oppo is simply in a different class and has a backlit remote that is something that the Panasonics do not. Then there is the problem that the Panasonic do not seem to be all that durable and have been known to conk out before and slightly after warranty expires. The one thing that the Panasonics can do is to play 1.5X with audio which is something that the oppo doesn't.


----------



## Stew4msu

I would imagine that 99% of the Oppo purchasers have universal remotes (and probably 80% of the Panny purchasers on this board). None of my 5 Panny's have ever conked out (nor did my Oppo). Oppo's have a lot going for them for certain users, but unless you spend a lot of time watching test patterns, DVD playback (vs the Panny 110,210,310) isn't one of them.


----------



## basementdweller1

The remote isn't really the issue as was pointed out you can be sure I am running a universal remote (Harmony 1100) but with how much I am putting into the theater I want to feel like what is on the screen is the best I can get. I know how much SACD, analog out, dual HDMI out, Netflix, etc. matter to people but I either don't need it or already have it in other devices (Apple TV etc.) but I sure do want to think the image is as good as it gets. Not sure what to do, love the look and the reviews of the Oppo but a Panny 210 (or 110 if it is exactly the same minus wifi as I have ethernet in my AV closet) would likely save me several hundred to use on power conditioners and other items I am getting for the rack.


----------



## Stew4msu

Get the Panny from someone local (i.e. Best Buy) and try it out. If you think the DVD picture is lacking, take it back. I don't think they have restocking fees.


----------



## mdavej

... and if you do try one, turn off Super Resolution first thing or DVD PQ will definitely be lacking.


----------



## StephenPet

Looking at the Panasonic BDT210 at Best Buy for $140. Great price.


Help!


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basementdweller1* /forum/post/21589560
> 
> 
> The remote isn't really the issue as was pointed out you can be sure I am running a universal remote (Harmony 1100) but with how much I am putting into the theater I want to feel like what is on the screen is the best I can get. I know how much SACD, analog out, dual HDMI out, Netflix, etc. matter to people but I either don't need it or already have it in other devices (Apple TV etc.) but I sure do want to think the image is as good as it gets. Not sure what to do, love the look and the reviews of the Oppo but a Panny 210 (or 110 if it is exactly the same minus wifi as I have ethernet in my AV closet) would likely save me several hundred to use on power conditioners and other items I am getting for the rack.



Given your setup, especially with a projector and your desire to have the best bluray and DVD quality, and minimize problems with disks, I think you want an Oppo.


----------



## Stew4msu

Want and Need are two different things, however.


When I compared my Panny 210 alongside my Oppo in my theater (126" screen), I saw no discernible difference in PQ while watching movies.


The caveat is that my projector is only 720p, so YMMV.


I've also had zero problems with any discs on my Panny (nor on the 110 in the living room).


----------



## kevin000

I'm looking for a BDP for my parents. They have a "legacy", pre-HDMI receiver (Yamaha RX-V659) and an older HDTV. My requirements are:


- some (Netflix as minimum) streaming support. Wired Ethernet only is acceptable because I've wired the room for data.

- optical audio out; core DD/DTS audio must be passed through optical

- minimal hassle with firmware updates, flaky support for certain movies, etc. (non-technical users)

- easy TV-powered-off, audio CD playing operation

- must work with existing Harmony 550 remote (I doubt this will be an issue, but it is important)


Budget is $200 and under.


I was looking at the Panasonic DMP-BDT110/210 and the Pioneer BDP-140. After reading some of the Pio 140 owner's thread, I've ruled that one out. I read through the 110/210 manual and found the audio options on page 30 confusing. Will this player correctly pass the core Dolby Digital/DTS through optical, for BDMVs with TrueHD/DTS-MA? Also, are there some other models I should be considering as well? Thanks!


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin000* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a BDP for my parents. They have a "legacy", pre-HDMI receiver (Yamaha RX-V659) and an older HDTV. My requirements are:
> 
> 
> - some (Netflix as minimum) streaming support. Wired Ethernet only is acceptable because I've wired the room for data.
> 
> - optical audio out; core DD/DTS audio must be passed through optical
> 
> - minimal hassle with firmware updates, flaky support for certain movies, etc. (non-technical users)
> 
> - easy TV-powered-off, audio CD playing operation
> 
> - must work with existing Harmony 550 remote (I doubt this will be an issue, but it is important)
> 
> 
> Budget is $200 and under.
> 
> 
> I was looking at the Panasonic DMP-BDT110/210 and the Pioneer BDP-140. After reading some of the Pio 140 owner's thread, I've ruled that one out. I read through the 110/210 manual and found the audio options on page 30 confusing. Will this player correctly pass the core Dolby Digital/DTS through optical, for BDMVs with TrueHD/DTS-MA? Also, are there some other models I should be considering as well? Thanks!



You'll get the core codecs through optical. The limitations are for using PCM over HDMI.


----------



## kevin000

Re: Panny 110/210


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/21592746
> 
> 
> You'll get the core codecs through optical. The limitations are for using PCM over HDMI.



Cool, exactly what I wanted to confirm. It seemed obvious, but with all the arbitrary restrictions on the newer players, I don't want to assume.


----------



## yipiti

hi guys im looking for the device that have the BEST youtube app. i have been investigating and found that the LG BD670 app SUCKS and then i found that these devices have good youtube apps:


Panasonic DMP-BDT210

Sony BDP-S580

Samsung BD-D5700


but i dont know which one have the BEST youtube app.


Which one allows to watch HD youtube videos? can you search for any videos just like in a browser on these devices? thanks.


----------



## jpsc

Is there any blue-ray player with noise reduction hardware build in?

One particular blue-ray disc, Jurasic Park disc 1 - chapter 6 - wow, it feels like DVD or under-exposed film get scanned


.


----------



## Dtownsound8

Okay so here's the deal. I currently have a Pioneer Elite Blu-Ray player (BDP-23FD) but I'm buying a new tv tomorrow.


Long story short my XBR4 from 2008 is having issues and they're going to give me store credit for what I originally paid.


So I'm using that to upgrade to a better TV. I was going to get the Sharp Elite 60" but then I noticed the Panasonic TC-P55VT30. While this Elite is obviously the better tv, it would cost me roughly $3800 out of pocket while the Panasonic will cost me roughly $500. The difference in picture quality was moderatley noticible, but not enough for me to justify the extra $3300.


That said, I decided on the Panasonic TC-P55VT30.


Now, being that my current DVD player is a 2D player, and this TV offers 3D viewing, it only makes sense that I pick up a 3D player.


I've already heard/read some rave reviews about the Panasonic BDP-210, but I'm wondering if jumping up to an Oppo is truely worth it.


I won't go as far as to say money is no object; I can easily afford either. However, I do consider myself price conscious. In other words, if it's worth spending, I'll have no problem spending the extra dough... but I'm not interested in shelling out far more than I need to for only a minor improvement, should that be the case.



So... here's what I'm looking for:


* I like the idea of streaming services but this isn't imperitive as I can stream through Netflix on my Xbox 360 (or is there a reason I should be using a player instead?).


* Load time is certainly something I'm paying attention to, although if the picture quality is so great that it justifies spending a few minutes of waiting, I won't cry about it


* Most importantly, picture/sound quality


* I'll be hard-lining everything in my system other than my i-pad so I'm not sure that wifi is necessary. (I intend to get a receiver with Airplay)




On the note of sound:


I currently have a Boston Acoustics Horizon Series MCS 130 set-up however...


I have an Onkyo TX-SR805 that has to be replaced. I'm not sure what's causing it to do this but it toasted my subwoofer. My sub started making a loud humming noise out of the blue and that was it. It won't play hooked up to anything. At first I thought it was the sub so I plugged a Velodyne and it screwed that up as well. Wierd thing is, with the sub powered on, i hear virtually nothing but as soon as I plug it in to the receiver I get an obnoxiously loud hum, even if the receiver is unplugged. Whatever the case may be, I'm done with this receiver. I'm going to be purchasing another receiver tomorrow as well... thinking about a Pioneer Elite but would like some recommendations on that as well. I'm assuming I'll need to inquire about that seperately in the receiver forum though. I just want to make sure that going with another high end receiver wont be overkill. This one sounded amazing with my speaker set-up, but hey... even if it was working fine, it doesn't have enough HDMI inputs for me anyways and I need to be able to pass-through 3D.


I only mention all of this because, while I believe I know my fair share about all this stuff, I don't claim to be an expert.


I imagine when I say I want a player with good sound quality that it would be important to note what kind of receiver I'm looking at along with what kind of speakers I'm using so that you can determine whether or not an improvement in sound quality from one player to another would even be noticable.


At any rate, back to my original question... are the improvements from an Oppo over the Panasonic enough to justify the investment?


Also, should the Oppo definitely be worth it... which model would you recommend?


Thanks in advance for all your help!!


----------



## Dtownsound8

oh... also of importance is upconverting 2D to 3D (if it actually works well), and upconverting DVD to HD


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dtownsound8* /forum/post/21595508
> 
> 
> oh... also of importance is upconverting 2D to 3D



None of the OPPOs do that.


-Bill


----------



## Dtownsound8

That's definitely something to take into consideration. Do you know if the upconversion from 2D to 3D work well on the panasonic?


Is the picture/sound quality of the Oppo that much better to sacrifice upconversion for better picture/sound?


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dtownsound8* /forum/post/21596465
> 
> 
> That's definitely something to take into consideration. Do you know if the upconversion from 2D to 3D work well on the panasonic?
> 
> 
> Is the picture/sound quality of the Oppo that much better to sacrifice upconversion for better picture/sound?



It works as well as the 2D -> 3D conversion of other brands. Adds depth. Some movies look better than others. If you're using digital for everything, you won't see or hear a difference between the Panasonics and the Oppo with BD. I have both. Oppo has a slight edge in DVD scaling over the Panasonic, but the Panasonic does rather well. Panasonic has a better choice of apps, but the Oppo has much more support for filestreaming/networking.


S~


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dtownsound8* /forum/post/21596465
> 
> 
> That's definitely something to take into consideration. Do you know if the upconversion from 2D to 3D work well on the panasonic?
> 
> 
> Is the picture/sound quality of the Oppo that much better to sacrifice upconversion for better picture/sound?



I would not put too much stock in the 2d-3d conversation. its not really that good. you should be concern more about the player itself. yes the opo is a much better player then panasonic.


Jacob


----------



## ckjackson

Is the LG BD670 the best for the price if i want to use the wifi to play avi video files off my home pc? I noticed the Panny's do not. The 670 is on sale on Amazon for $130 so that's a good price.


----------



## Theresa

As far as being better than the Sony BD-S250 (very old) and the BD-S570 (not so old), unlike the Sony's the Oppo is not a piece of junk. The 570 in particular is flimsy and an eyesore when with my other equipment. The build quality of the Oppo is excellent in comparison and if you can afford it a better choice.


----------



## WOLVERNOLE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StephenPet* /forum/post/21590835
> 
> 
> Looking at the Panasonic BDT210 at Best Buy for $140. Great price.
> 
> Help!



No, it as a "good" price. I just bought and received one from (via) Amazon and it was $124. (total/no tax/no mailing fee)


----------



## yipiti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yipiti* /forum/post/21593734
> 
> 
> hi guys im looking for the device that have the BEST youtube app. i have been investigating and found that the LG BD670 app SUCKS and then i found that these devices have good youtube apps:
> 
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BDT210
> 
> Sony BDP-S580
> 
> Samsung BD-D5700
> 
> 
> but i dont know which one have the BEST youtube app.
> 
> 
> Which one allows to watch HD youtube videos? can you search for any videos just like in a browser on these devices? thanks.



Please help. Please.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/21596614
> 
> 
> I would not put too much stock in the 2d-3d conversation. its not really that good. you should be concern more about the player itself. yes the opo is a much better player then panasonic.



It depends on how you define "much better." The Oppo has better build quality (a much heavier player), and better audio IF you use analog outs, but IMO PQ is very comparable for either BluRay or SD DVD upconversion, and audio is the same if you use digital audio outs (if you don't want/need SACD/DVD-A).


----------



## mg777

Good morning all. I am trying to decide between the Sony BDP-S780 vs. Pioneer BDP 52 FD. I am setting it up with a Sony Bravia (KDL-52WL140) and Sony Soundbar (HTCT550). I am trying to stay under $300 for my bd player. Currently using my fat PS3 for bd, but want to see a noticeable difference in sound quality and Audio with this upgrade. Any tips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## petie_gwm

I have the Panasonic TCP46ST30 plasma. Purchased the DMPBDT210 blu-ray player. The Netflix black flashing/buffering issue is a deal breaker for me and am returning the unit. Looking for a similar option and price range where the streaming does not have this issue. Suggestions?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petie_gwm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the Panasonic TCP46ST30 plasma. Purchased the DMPBDT210 blu-ray player. The Netflix black flashing/buffering issue is a deal breaker for me and am returning the unit. Looking for a similar option and price range where the streaming does not have this issue. Suggestions?



Nobody else has black flashes, so something like the Sony 580 would be a good alternative. It's interface isn't as good, but at least it's watchable. I got rid of my panny as well and went back to my PS3 which has all the panny's Netflix features plus 1080p and no flashes.


----------



## brlan

I am planning to order a blu-ray player in the next few days. I am struggling to find one without a flaw that could cause me to return it. Several models have stood out to me because of good reviews and/or my experience with the brand, but when I read user reviews I find things that concern me. I can spend between $100 and $150. Below are two that I have looked at, with my concerns listed.


1) Panasonic DMP-BDT210

my doubts about it:

A lot of user reviews mention major problems with Netflix

Several user reviews mention noisy operation


2) LG BD670

my doubts about it:

One user review (written this week on Amazon) mentions that HULU supported has been pulled and LG gives no info on whether it will return. My wife & kid use HULU several times a week almost daily.


Streaming is a priority for me and my family.

Streaming services we use include:

HULU Plus

Vudu

Amazon

Netflix

We use all in just about equal amounts, depending on what we are looking for. I love Vudu for the 1080p and sound. Wife/kid love HULU Plus. We all use Netflix and Amazon.


If you have any experience, good or bad, please let me know. Please let me know if you think any of the above issues have been corrected. And feel free to correct me on anything. Thanks.


(I already have a PS3 in my man room and love it, but I don't want another one. This is for the living room and needs to be more affordable.)


----------



## mdavej

^^^


Hulu+ is pretty much unusable on panny.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/21592499
> 
> 
> Want and Need are two different things, however.
> 
> 
> When I compared my Panny 210 alongside my Oppo in my theater (126" screen), I saw no discernible difference in PQ while watching movies.
> 
> 
> The caveat is that my projector is only 720p, so YMMV.
> 
> 
> I've also had zero problems with any discs on my Panny (nor on the 110 in the living room).



You're right about want and need, but the OP wanted the best possible PQ and sound. That's the Oppo both on DVD and bluray. The difference may be small or even negligible depending on who you talk to on bluray, but it is there for DVD.


If saving money is the goal, then the Panasonic is a very good alternative.


----------



## asmealio

BluRay Player Upgrade Time.


I have to be completely honest, I own a 3 year old phillips but I haven't seen another BluRay Player in action to compare PQ, so major disadvantage.


I'm told that ps3 is the best on the market currently but I have a hard time justifying that purchase as there is just way more there than I need. I'm assuming that if i pulled just the BD functionality from the PS3 I'd walk away spending around 150ish so thats my max.


If I had to pick right now I would either go with the Panny DMP-BDT110 vs Sony BDP-S580 vs Panny DMP-BDT210. I can get them roughly around the same price and they seem to come home with excellent reviews across the board.

here is what I am looking for, suggestions would be appreciated!


PQ - Most important, I will take PQ over load time any day of the week..I want to see the reflection of the camera/lights used for filming in the sweat beads of actors faces.

Upscaling - Also very important, I am a fan of SOE and I have a decent DVD collection so I it would be nice to not be angry every time i pop one in.

Apps/Streaming - Not so important, I have a smart TV and a x360 so i can live without, though it seems hard to get away from anyways.

Wifi - again, not very important, I would most likely use this for updates, and depending on the brand I would get the corresponding app to control it on my galaxy tab

3D - yes, just got a 3d TV so i would like to own at least 1 3d bluray to burn my eyes out with.

Price - ~$150, not sure if i'd push, i'd have to hear from you pro's before making that decision.

load time - like i said, hit me with amazing PQ and take an hour to turn on, i can wait.


----------



## brlan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21605219
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> Hulu+ is pretty much unusable on panny.




Due to the user interface... or it just won't play?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brlan* /forum/post/21605982
> 
> 
> Due to the user interface... or it just won't play?



Interface is ok, but many commercials hang for several minutes before they run. I've seen several reports of this behavior. It may have been fixed in the latest firmware released yesterday. It would be worth asking about in the panny thread.


----------



## iamian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brlan* /forum/post/21605184
> 
> 
> I am planning to order a blu-ray player in the next few days. I am struggling to find one without a flaw that could cause me to return it. Several models have stood out to me because of good reviews and/or my experience with the brand, but when I read user reviews I find things that concern me. I can spend between $100 and $150. Below are two that I have looked at, with my concerns listed.
> 
> 
> 1) Panasonic DMP-BDT210
> 
> my doubts about it:
> 
> • A lot of user reviews mention major problems with Netflix
> 
> • Several user reviews mention noisy operation
> 
> 
> 2) LG BD670
> 
> my doubts about it:
> 
> • One user review (written this week on Amazon) mentions that HULU supported has been pulled and LG gives no info on whether it will return. My wife & kid use HULU several times a week… almost daily.
> 
> 
> Streaming is a priority for me and my family.
> 
> Streaming services we use include:
> 
> HULU Plus
> 
> Vudu
> 
> Amazon
> 
> Netflix
> 
> We use all in just about equal amounts, depending on what we are looking for. I love Vudu for the 1080p and sound. Wife/kid love HULU Plus. We all use Netflix and Amazon.
> 
> 
> If you have any experience, good or bad, please let me know. Please let me know if you think any of the above issues have been corrected. And feel free to correct me on anything. Thanks.
> 
> 
> (I already have a PS3 in my man room and love it, but I don't want another one. This is for the living room and needs to be more affordable.)



Netflix problem is very user specific. I had flashes with slow internet and wifi connection. Since upgrading to faster speed and wired connection, I have not had any black flashes. Hulu+ and Amazon also works great.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21606172
> 
> 
> Interface is ok, but many commercials hang for several minutes before they run. I've seen several reports of this behavior. It may have been fixed in the latest firmware released yesterday. It would be worth asking about in the panny thread.



When it hangs, I just click on "Return" and then "Enter" again to resume. In fact, I use this trick to bypass commercials.


----------



## johnnyjay09

Hi Guys,


Looking to buy a new Blu-ray player.

Started with the Denon 1611 UD matched with the 2112CI reciever.


I've always wanted to buy an OPPO product.

The 95 is abit too rich for me, the 93 is a few hundred more than the Denon.


Is it worth it to make the the jump for the OPPO?


Thanks!


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnnyjay09* /forum/post/21607203
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> Looking to buy a new Blu-ray player.
> 
> Started with the Denon 1611 UD matched with the 2112CI reciever.
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to buy an OPPO product.
> 
> The 95 is abit too rich for me, the 93 is a few hundred more than the Denon.
> 
> 
> Is it worth it to make the the jump for the OPPO?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Why are you looking for a new player? Is there something wrong with the 1611? Are there additional features you are looking for? Do you use analog audio outs, or digital? The 1611 is a fine player, and both the 1611 and the 93 are 2011 models (it's not like you have an old model). We need to know a little more before making a general opinion as to which might be better for you. IMO, PQ will look very similar between them. You may hear a difference in AQ if you use analog audio out.


----------



## Apollo 13

What's a good 3D blu-ray player that Netflix actually works with besides the PS3? I want a player that boots quick and don't cost more then $250. I bought a PS3 but man I'm just not feeling having a gaming system as my blu-ray player.


----------



## Partyslammer

I went back through the last few pages of this thread and didn't see this brought up soooo....


I'm looking to buy a new Blu-ray player, the chief reason being I've finally caved in to the need for an all-region player. I would really like to avoid a physically "hacked" player if possible. As it will be going in my bedroom with an older Pioneer VSX-59TXi receiver and one of those giant 300lb Sony 40" XBR CRT monitors, I need the option of non-HDMI a/v outputs, preferably 5.1 PMC as well as coaxl and optical audio. Priorities in order include:


(1) Ability to play any Blu-ray from anywhere in the world

(2) Video quality

(3) Audio quality

(4) Reliability

(5) Fast Load Time

(6) Support, firmware updates, etc

(7) DVD (all region) upscaling a bonus (especially through non-HDMI

which is probably impossible to find anyway)

(8) (quality) 3D a bonus but not mandatory

(9) Ability to play SACDs a plus but not mandatory.


I do not care about streaming from Netflix, YouTube, etc. And it doesn't have to be this years model, if it's say, a 2010 model and it's easily found, that's fine. I wanna stay below $500, especially if it's just going to be a 2D player.


----------



## yellowcanary73

Might look at the Oppo 93


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Partyslammer* /forum/post/21608406
> 
> 
> I went back through the last few pages of this thread and didn't see this brought up soooo....
> 
> 
> I'm looking to buy a new Blu-ray player, the chief reason being I've finally caved in to the need for an all-region player. I would really like to avoid a physically "hacked" player if possible. As it will be going in my bedroom with an older Pioneer VSX-59TXi receiver and one of those giant 300lb Sony 40" XBR CRT monitors, I need the option of non-HDMI a/v outputs, preferably 5.1 PMC as well as coaxl and optical audio. Priorities in order include:
> 
> 
> (1) Ability to play any Blu-ray from anywhere in the world
> 
> (2) Video quality
> 
> (3) Audio quality
> 
> (4) Reliability
> 
> (5) Fast Load Time
> 
> (6) Support, firmware updates, etc
> 
> (7) DVD (all region) upscaling a bonus (especially through non-HDMI
> 
> which is probably impossible to find anyway)
> 
> (8) (quality) 3D a bonus but not mandatory
> 
> (9) Ability to play SACDs a plus but not mandatory.
> 
> 
> I do not care about streaming from Netflix, YouTube, etc. And it doesn't have to be this years model, if it's say, a 2010 model and it's easily found, that's fine. I wanna stay below $500, especially if it's just going to be a 2D player.



For component video and Blu-ray you will need a pre-sunset player; one introduced before the 2011 AACS cutoff that crippled hi def video over analog. A future sunset will prohibit it entirely.


The OPPP BDP-93 ($499) meets your requirements except all-region Blu-ray. You need extra hardware for that although there is one kit that does not require opening the box.


All-region DVD is possible with a free software mod.


Upscaling of CSS-protected DVD over component is not allowed by licensing and I don't know of a way around that. DVDs without CSS (for example, backup discs) do not have the restriction.


-Bill


----------



## johnnyjay09

Hi,

I meant to say I started looking at the Denon, I haven't purchased it yet.

But thats the price point I started at.

For a about 150 bucks more I could get the OPPO 93.


Will be paired with a panasonic VT30 65 inch.


I was wondering if you guys thought the little extra for the OPPO was worth the investment.


Thanks!


----------



## gdX

Hi. Researching for my friend. Read back as far as I could before getting vertigo.


The setup:

Panny 50S30 plasma

Audio to ZVOX soundbase

Roku in place for Netflix stream

Many DVDs in the house


The preferences, in order:

Best SD DVD upconversion/upsampling (which is it, most accurately?)

Load time, general good performance

Modest price (sub-200)

No networking needed

No 3D needed


Everything is pointing to the Panasonic BDP210 in this thread.


Is there anything significant lost going to the lesser-priced BDP110?


Thanx in advance!


----------



## fookoo_2010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnnyjay09* /forum/post/21610571
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I meant to say I started looking at the Denon, I haven't purchased it yet.
> 
> But thats the price point I started at. For a about 150 bucks more I could get the OPPO 93.
> 
> 
> Will be paired with a panasonic VT30 65 inch.
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you guys thought the little extra for the OPPO was worth the investment.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Oppo all the way. I know someone who went the Denon route a couple of years ago and now regrets it. In those days, the oppo 83 could do things that the Denon could not. My oppo 93 runs into a Panasonic industrial plasma via a Denon AVR.


----------



## johnnyjay09




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fookoo_2010* /forum/post/21611100
> 
> 
> Oppo all the way. I know someone who went the Denon route a couple of years ago and now regrets it. In those days, the oppo 83 could do things that the Denon could not. My oppo 93 runs into a Panasonic industrial plasma via a Denon AVR.




Thanks, the Oppo is approx 100 dollars more than the Denon here in Canada.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Hello everyone, I need help choosing a bluray player. Does anyone know of one that has 2 hdmi outputs, and has really good DVD up conversion other than the oppo? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bxbigpipi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I need help choosing a bluray player. Does anyone know of one that has 2 hdmi outputs, and has really good DVD up conversion other than the oppo? Thanks in advance!!!



Panasonic dmp-bdt310


----------



## Great_Dane

Hi i have a Question has anyone tried all 3 of these players

OPPO BDP-93

Toshiba HD DVD players XA2 and A35?


Which is best upconversion?

for Normal DVDS?

The XA2 has a Reon Processor is it better?


Hope one of The Gurus can help me out


I own Both Xa2 And A35 but have not used them yet and wanted to know if its worth buying the OPPO if it can Uoconvert better


P.S

I know the Difference the Toshiba cant play Blu ray etc vs HD DVD

have a Sony Wifi Blu Ray 3D Player and a PS3 but am interested in the OPPO Depending on Difference on Upconversion


----------



## benzjas

Looking at a new BDP. I have been using a PS3 for the last few years. I just recently upgraded my front speakers, and want to upgrade the source so i can take full advantage of the new speakers. Looking for a player that does SACD, as well as Blu ray and DVD. The player should have great sound a picture quality, for sound better than the PS3. 3D not needed.


Current system.

55 inch LCD LG Tv

HK AVR254

BK AV5000 II Amp

KEF Q200c

KEF Q300s L/R

Bic Pl200

Polk owm3 surrounds



currently looking at the

Marantz UD5005 ($400)

Denon DBP 2010 ($200)


Any other suggestions


----------



## rdgrimes

The differences are small and fall more into the category of personal preference. The Oppo is a universal player with a wealth of features and functions, and therein lies the most common reason for buying it.


----------



## Great_Dane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/21615873
> 
> 
> The differences are small and fall more into the category of personal preference. The Oppo is a universal player with a wealth of features and functions, and therein lies the most common reason for buying it.



Small

So Just for the Up-conversion Aspect it would not be worth it to get the OPPO?

Now i know its a wonderful Player just wanted to know if the Up-Conversion Was Significant Difference Between Those Because for now thats my Main Concern


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Great_Dane* /forum/post/21615973
> 
> 
> Small
> 
> So Just for the Up-conversion Aspect it would not be worth it to get the OPPO?
> 
> Now i know its a wonderful Player just wanted to know if the Up-Conversion Was Significant Difference Between Those Because for now thats my Main Concern



"Significant" is in the eyes of the beholder. The differences are small and depend a lot on screen size and personal preference. Some people prefer the look of the different noise reduction schemes, others prefer no noise reduction, etc, etc, etc. Generally speaking you'll get more bang for your buck out of a professional display calibration than you would with a different player. YMMV.


----------



## Tim James

Just a quick thumbs up or thumbs down question here.


I have a HTPC running PowerDVD9, but sometimes it gives my wife trouble when she's trying to watch a Bluray. Occasionally it won't read the discs. So I'd like to get a standalone player as a backup. But will bargain players (around $100) have the same problems, or are they generally more reliable?


If this will work, please toss out the name of a typical bargain player. I really don't need any features, just cheap and reliable. Hoping to save a little time researching too.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim James* /forum/post/21616286
> 
> 
> Just a quick thumbs up or thumbs down question here.
> 
> 
> I have a HTPC running PowerDVD9, but sometimes it gives my wife trouble when she's trying to watch a Bluray. Occasionally it won't read the discs. So I'd like to get a standalone player as a backup. But will bargain players (around $100) have the same problems, or are they generally more reliable?
> 
> 
> If this will work, please toss out the name of a typical bargain player. I really don't need any features, just cheap and reliable. Hoping to save a little time researching too.



For simple Blu-ray and DVD's, the Panasonic BD75 is very reliable and looks good. The 110 adds 3D and a better interface for NF.


S~


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Great_Dane* /forum/post/21615589
> 
> 
> Hi i have a Question has anyone tried all 3 of these players
> 
> OPPO BDP-93
> 
> Toshiba HD DVD players XA2 and A35?
> 
> 
> Which is best upconversion?
> 
> for Normal DVDS?
> 
> The XA2 has a Reon Processor is it better?
> 
> 
> Hope one of The Gurus can help me out
> 
> 
> I own Both Xa2 And A35 but have not used them yet and wanted to know if its worth buying the OPPO if it can Uoconvert better
> 
> 
> P.S
> 
> I know the Difference the Toshiba cant play Blu ray etc vs HD DVD
> 
> have a Sony Wifi Blu Ray 3D Player and a PS3 but am interested in the OPPO Depending on Difference on Upconversion



I've had all three and the A35 is the worst of the bunch. XA2 and the Oppo are pretty close, depends on preferences as stated earlier. I also find the Panasonics to do a good job with scaling to 1080p. Not a whole lot of difference between the Oppo and the Panasonic for DVDs, and BDs look the same. The difference between the Oppo and the Panasonic is the Panasonic can scale DVDs to 1080p/24 (like the Toshiba HDDVD players) whereas the Oppo doesn't.


S~


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Great_Dane* /forum/post/21615589
> 
> 
> Hi i have a Question has anyone tried all 3 of these players
> 
> OPPO BDP-93
> 
> Toshiba HD DVD players XA2 and A35?
> 
> 
> Which is best upconversion?
> 
> for Normal DVDS?
> 
> The XA2 has a Reon Processor is it better?
> 
> 
> Hope one of The Gurus can help me out
> 
> 
> I own Both Xa2 And A35 but have not used them yet and wanted to know if its worth buying the OPPO if it can Uoconvert better
> 
> 
> P.S
> 
> I know the Difference the Toshiba cant play Blu ray etc vs HD DVD
> 
> have a Sony Wifi Blu Ray 3D Player and a PS3 but am interested in the OPPO Depending on Difference on Upconversion



I have the HD-A35 and the Oppo 83. The 83 is better at upconversion than the A-35, but the A-35 is no slouch. The reason I use the 83 for DVDs is that it is much faster to load and is better at upconversion. The A-35 is ffor playing my 100+ HD-DVD's.


----------



## BeachBoys1

Hi!


I’m new to this board and am currently in the market for a new DVD player. I’ve narrowed it down to the Oppo-93 and the Panasonic BDT-210. I plan on primarily using the player to play DVD’s, especially Blu-rays. I’m a little confused, though, between the opinions of two different posters here. Understanding that everyone’s opinion is different, I’d like to clarify whether I should spend the extra money on the Oppo or if the Panasonic is “good enough” for what I need.


One poster said:


“I also find the Panasonics to do a good job with scaling to 1080p. Not a whole lot of difference between the Oppo and the Panasonic for DVDs, and BDs look the same. The difference between the Oppo and the Panasonic is the Panasonic can scale DVDs to 1080p/24 whereas the Oppo doesn't.”


Is this true? Or can the Oppo also upscale to 1080p/24?


Another poster said:


“Oppo primarily excels in disc playback by offering superior upconversion of DVD and also many more tweakable variables that can enhance the picture quality or your viewing experience. Oppo, unlike Panasonic, also offers 'source direct' which allows you to bypass the Oppo's video scaler so you can use a different one instead if you choose. Meaning that the BDT210 will have already mangled the signal before it gets to your DVDO for processing. The Oppo, on the other hand, can automatically send the original 480i/1080i/etc signals for processing to the DVDO - which would likely yield better output than the Panasonic which would deinterlace the signal before feeding it to the DVDO.”


One poster seems to lean toward the Oppo as the obvious better DVD player; the other leans toward the Panasonic as the equal to better one. Another poster says it’s a toss-up as to the better DVD player. Both are fast-loading, which I really like.


Please help me make the decision. I’m running with HDMI through a Denon 3312 receiver to a Sony HX929 TV, and since I’m using HDMI, I'm relying on the DVD player player to do any necessary upscaling and bypass the Denon receiver, is that correct?


Thanks very much in advance for the help!!


----------



## wmcclain

Welcome to AVSForum.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeachBoys1* /forum/post/21618203
> 
> 
> 
> Is this true? Or can the Oppo also upscale to 1080p/24?



The BDP-93 does not produce 24hz output from DVD. OPPO's statement on this is in the FAQ: Is DVD 24hz conversion supported? 


-Bill


----------



## BeachBoys1

Thanks for the welcome! Would the lack of 24hz output be a deciding factor or "deal breaker" to many people in choosing between the Oppo and Panasonic, or would the 1080p/24 capability be a minor issue as far as picture quality of DVD's/Blu-Ray discs?


I also like the fact that the Oppo includes the Marvel ODEO chip in its circuitry.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeachBoys1* /forum/post/21618647
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome! Would the lack of 24hz output be a deciding factor or "deal breaker" to many people in choosing between the Oppo and Panasonic, or would the 1080p/24 capability be a minor issue as far as picture quality of DVD's/Blu-Ray discs?
> 
> 
> I also like the fact that the Oppo includes the Marvel ODEO chip in its circuitry.



The issue doesn't apply to Blu-ray; it has 23.976 and 24hz native content. All players support that.


The issue is DVD. All decoder chips produce 480i60 from DVD. The question is can you recover the original 24hz film cadence from that. Some players have DVD->24hz options, but as the link I posted previously shows, OPPO was not happy with the quality they were getting and did not include it in the BDP-93.


The problem is the way DVDs are authored. The people who created them never anticipated that viewers would want to get 24hz from them and their editing practices make it a messy procedure.


Whether that is a deal breaker depends on how badly you want the feature. I tried it on the older BDP-83 and saw editing skips every minute on every DVD, so I turned it off again. Would other models do a better job? I couldn't say without personal testing which I haven't done.


Also note that 24hz itself is not equally important to all viewers. Some are sensitive to pulldown judder and some aren't. When calibrating my display I became suspicious that it (improperly) required different settings for 24 and 60hz. I didn't want to worry about that so I use 60hz for everything, including Blu-ray. It seems fine to me.


-Bill


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeachBoys1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome! Would the lack of 24hz output be a deciding factor or "deal breaker" to many people in choosing between the Oppo and Panasonic, or would the 1080p/24 capability be a minor issue as far as picture quality of DVD's/Blu-Ray discs?
> 
> 
> I also like the fact that the Oppo includes the Marvel ODEO chip in its circuitry.



24p playback of DVD's sometimes is more trouble than it's worth. As Bill said, alot of people don't even bother with it. For me, the Panny is as good as the Oppo for DVD and Blu-ray playback. However, I watch on a 50 inch set. How large is your display? The edge the Oppo may have should make a difference here.


Do you want to keep your player for a long time? If yes, then get the Oppo. They have great service and if the player craps out for a flat rate, no matter what the problem, they will fix the player. for me, I can buy four panny's for the price of one Oppo and I don't have to wait a week for the player.


Do you watch a lot of anime? The pannys have trouble with mixed and unusual cadences and produced a lot of jaggies. I actually use an Oppo DVD

player for this task.


What other features you may use and or need? -SACD, DVD-A, analog audio, streaming, etc. All better on the Oppo but a waste of money if you don't use them. Again, I have my old Oppo for SACD, DVD-A, and analog audio(don't use it though).


I actually prefer the Panasonic for DVD and Blu-ray playback. To me the colors pop more on the Panny.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/21619739
> 
> 
> However, I watch on a 50 inch set. How large is your display? The edge the Oppo may have should make a difference here.



I see this comment a lot, but don't really see the relevance. I sit 9' away from my 65" set and 14' away from my 126" set. Size doesn't matter, it's the relationship between size and distance.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/21619739
> 
> 
> Do you want to keep your player for a long time? If yes, then get the Oppo. They have great service and if the player craps out for a flat rate, no matter what the problem, they will fix the player. for me, I can buy four panny's for the price of one Oppo and I don't have to wait a week for the player.



Oppo does have great service, but I've yet to have a Panny fail - and my oldest is just over 3 years old. So, it probably depends on your definition of "a long time".




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/21619739
> 
> 
> What other features you may use and or need? -SACD, DVD-A, analog audio, streaming, etc. All better on the Oppo but a waste of money if you don't use them. Again, I have my old Oppo for SACD, DVD-A, and analog audio(don't use it though).
> 
> 
> I actually prefer the Panasonic for DVD and Blu-ray playback. To me the colors pop more on the Panny.



Agree 100%


----------



## gdX

Researching for my friend.


Just finished installing her new Panny P50S30 plasma, when she surprisingly expressed interest in a Blu-ray player.


Caveat: 10-yr-old Marantz SR7000 must stay in place.


My biggest concerns is quality DVD upconversion/upsampling (which is it, most accurately?). Was previously looking at the Panasonic BDT210.


Trying to stay under $200, thus players with multichannel analog outs won't likely qualify.


Are there any solid upconverting players - Bluray or DVD - whose optical-out and HDMI can be active simultaneously?


Thanx in advance.


----------



## mdavej

Every player I've ever seen can do that. Why are you no longer looking at the 210?


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Researching for my friend.
> 
> 
> Just finished installing her new Panny P50S30 plasma, when she surprisingly expressed interest in a Blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> Caveat: 10-yr-old Marantz SR7000 must stay in place.
> 
> 
> My biggest concerns is quality DVD upconversion/upsampling (which is it, most accurately?). Was previously looking at the Panasonic BDT210.
> 
> 
> Trying to stay under $200, thus players with multichannel analog outs won't likely qualify.
> 
> 
> Are there any solid upconverting players - Bluray or DVD - whose optical-out and HDMI can be active simultaneously?
> 
> 
> Thanx in advance.



Your 10 year old Marantz may have a problem with the higher bit rates of lossy Dolby Digital and DTS. Also, does your Marantz decode DTS? If not you should be aware that not all Blu-ray disc have a Dolby track. You may want to check with other owners


----------



## gdX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21621364
> 
> 
> Every player I've ever seen can do that. Why are you no longer looking at the 210?



Reading the manual, the instructions are to turn one or the other OFF. There is NO information in the manual that says both optical and HDMI are operational simultaneously, so it's difficult for me to know for sure.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/21621465
> 
> 
> Your 10 year old Marantz may have a problem with the higher bit rates of lossy Dolby Digital and DTS. Also, does your Marantz decode DTS? If not you should be aware that not all Blu-ray disc have a Dolby track. You may want to check with other owners



Yes, the Marantz can do DTS. Don't have the manual handy, but I'm pretty sure it can do 24/96 (my old SR5000 could).


But it does beg another question. Can the newer Bluray codecs (out of the 210, for example) be downconverted – or are there other options – to pass a usable signal through Toslink for playback via the 7000?


I'm skeptical that my friend will be buying many, if any, Bluray discs. I'm looking for good upconversion for her many DVDs without having to replace the old AVR.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Reading the manual, the instructions are to turn one or the other OFF. There is NO information in the manual that says both optical and HDMI are operational simultaneously, so it's difficult for me to know for sure.
> 
> 
> Yes, the Marantz can do DTS. Don't have the manual handy, but I'm pretty sure it can do 24/96 (my old SR5000 could).
> 
> 
> But it does beg another question. Can the newer Bluray codecs (out of the 210, for example) be downconverted - or are there other options - to pass a usable signal through Toslink for playback via the 7000?



Each BD will have what they call a core track, that's the lossless codecs I was refering to. So DTS HD Master will have a core DTS track and Dolby TruHD will have a DD 5.1 track. So no need to worry about getting a multichannel signal over Toslink. BTW, I went a few months using the lossy codecs and they were impressive. They are at a higher bitrate typically than those found on a DVD.


----------



## gdX

Thanks, moxie1617. And mdavej.


So apparently it's the norm for most players to have simultaneously-active HDMI and Toslink outputs.


And this should include the 210.


Guess it's understandable if the manual is not comprehensive on this point, when they'd prefer that I unwittingly buy a new AVR.


----------



## mdavej

I agree it's poorly documented, if at all. FWIW, I had the 110 (same as 210 minus wifi) and a 10+ year old receiver, and HDMI and optical worked fine at the same time. I always got the DD or DTS tracks on every disc. My Sony, Samsung, Toshiba and Insignia worked as well. I think all you need to worry about is whether the player has optical or coax. Some of my players had one or the other. My newest Sony only has coax. My panny had optical.


----------



## gdX

^ Thanks, mdavej. While I have you handy...


Is the only difference between the 110 and 210 the wifi?


Same upconversion quality?


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdX* /forum/post/21622692
> 
> 
> ^ Thanks, mdavej. While I have you handy...
> 
> 
> Is the only difference between the 110 and 210 the wifi?
> 
> 
> Same upconversion quality?



Yes, same PQ for both BluRay and SD DVD.


----------



## gdX

Thanx, guys!


----------



## BeachBoys1

Thanks Bill and Moxie!


Just one more thing if I might. Forgive me if I'm asking a basic question that's been asked to death or documented elsewhere. I'm thinking about getting the Denon 2312 or 3312 receiver. They have a new video chip in the receiver made by a mfr. that I'm not familiar with. If I'm running HDMI all around, am I using the DVD player to do the upscaling of DVD's? If so, I don't have to be concerned about what video chip the receiver has? And if I'm playing Blu-ray discs, the DVD player is also doing the work and bypassing the receiver? So is it important that the DVD player has a good video chip and the receiver less important? I see the Marvel chip is one of two or three that are top preferences, and shouldn't it be a consideration when I'm picking a receiver? I know the Oppo uses the Marvel......


Am I being way too pedantic here? I only want to get all my my components right the first time. Just got my Sony 55" Hx929 TV and I know I'll see 'artifacts' here and there no matter what, but I'm interested in getting the best picture with minimal anomalies.


----------



## Tim James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac* /forum/post/21616333
> 
> 
> For simple Blu-ray and DVD's, the Panasonic BD75 is very reliable and looks good. The 110 adds 3D and a better interface for NF.



Thanks. I think I'll go with the 110 because it has an optical out. That's the only available digital input on my old receiver, and I don't feel like buying a new one yet.


Oh, just noticed the discussion on this page about that. Sounds good.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeachBoys1* /forum/post/21624176
> 
> 
> If I'm running HDMI all around, am I using the DVD player to do the upscaling of DVD's?



It depends on the output resolution you select. If 480i (or Source Direct, if the player has that), deinterlacing and scaling is done outside the player.


If 480p, the player deinterlaces and scaling is done outside the player.


If 1080p, the player does it all. In that case you probably want to bypass any video processing in the receiver or display, but there is no reason why you can't experiment with the combinations.


-Bill


----------



## BeachBoys1

Thanks, Bill.


Just found out that Oppo headquarters is three buildings over from where I work. Maybe I should get aquainted with a couple of their employees....


----------



## elroy12

Samsung BD-6500 owner here and it's going back. Frames constantly skip or jump. Love the design and buttonless front though. Here's my current setup:


Samsung UN55D8000 tv

Directv

Yamaha yht-s401 soundbar with rear speakers


Basically I have a few needs for a bd player:


Great picture of course

True hd, dts hd

Wifi

3D

Apps are cool but not critical.

Sleek design would be nice (like I said, love the look of my 6500, but it has playback issues that others have reported too)

Price under $200


Any suggestions?


----------



## jjclecky

I am so torn on what to buy. I Have a samsung pn64d7000 denon 2112 receiver,panasonic bd30 bluray player. so I want to upgrade my bluray player and I know from everything I read that the oppo is the way to go but at 499 it's a lot of money. Does it make sense to have a bluray player that costs more than my receiver? Would I be better off with the panasonic 210?


----------



## fookoo_2010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjclecky* /forum/post/21636423
> 
> 
> I am so torn on what to buy. I Have a samsung pn64d7000 denon 2112 receiver,panasonic bd30 bluray player. so I want to upgrade my bluray player and I know from everything I read that the oppo is the way to go but at 499 it's a lot of money. Does it make sense to have a bluray player that costs more than my receiver? Would I be better off with the panasonic 210?



If all you want is a blu-ray player, then it probably doesn't make any sense to buy the oppo 93. As you well know, it is a large jump in price. My first blu-ray player was the BD-30, but with continual home theater upgrades did end up with an oppo 93. There are lots of blu-ray players that can be had for


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjclecky* /forum/post/21636423
> 
> 
> I am so torn on what to buy. I Have a samsung pn64d7000 denon 2112 receiver,panasonic bd30 bluray player. so I want to upgrade my bluray player and I know from everything I read that the oppo is the way to go but at 499 it's a lot of money. Does it make sense to have a bluray player that costs more than my receiver? Would I be better off with the panasonic 210?



It depends on what features you need. I like the Panasonic players.


----------



## dragion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjclecky* /forum/post/21636423
> 
> 
> I am so torn on what to buy. I Have a samsung pn64d7000 denon 2112 receiver,panasonic bd30 bluray player. so I want to upgrade my bluray player and I know from everything I read that the oppo is the way to go but at 499 it's a lot of money. Does it make sense to have a bluray player that costs more than my receiver? Would I be better off with the panasonic 210?



I own both the Oppo 93 and a Panasonic 310. Both are great players.

If you do not have the need for SACD and/or DVD-Audio, then I would recommend the Panasonic 210.


Either one will be a great choice for both Blu-ray and DVD playback.


----------



## audio/videoman

The Panasonics are great. Mine is a bit noisy, however, but I'm told this is not necessarily an issue across the board. My pan doesn't accept my usb flash drive however. And they don't playback sacd unfortunately.


Sony doesn't have those problems but the free avatar disk swayed my vote. As did the pan's surprisingly good dvd upconversion.


----------



## jjclecky

Thanks everyone panny 210 it is


----------



## ozer19

Hi all,


Looking for 3D BD player. I like the Samsungs for their price and the apps they come with. Any oppositions to Samsungs? Or are there any other worthy alternatives?


----------



## ozer19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ozer19* /forum/post/21638791
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Looking for 3D BD player. I like the Samsungs for their price and the apps they come with. Any oppositions to Samsungs? Or are there any other worthy alternatives?



edit: I guess I'll be more specific.


I have Pioneer VSX 1021-K receiver


I would like to be able to watch Netflix through the player


I would like 2D to 3D upconversion


----------



## ozer19

I am also interested to know if any of Samsung D7500 or Panasonic 210 can playback MKV files via USB?


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ozer19* /forum/post/21638791
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Looking for 3D BD player. I like the Samsungs for their price and the apps they come with. Any oppositions to Samsungs? Or are there any other worthy alternatives?



IMO, their reliability is below other brands. Take a look at the Panasonics.


----------



## elroy12

Ended up getting a Panasonic 210 but it's going back. It works, but the front display doesn't light up at all. When you power it on, nothing. When playing a disc, still no display. Now to take a chance on another one or go with a Sony 480


----------



## dragion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elroy12* /forum/post/21641790
> 
> 
> Ended up getting a Panasonic 210 but it's going back. It works, but the front display doesn't light up at all. When you power it on, nothing. When playing a disc, still no display. Now to take a chance on another one or go with a Sony 480



Get another one...most likely it's a defective unit.

If still not happy with it, then exchange it for the Sony.


----------



## audio/videoman

There should be a setting to change the display light from low to high. Check that first.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elroy12* /forum/post/21641790
> 
> 
> Ended up getting a Panasonic 210 but it's going back. It works, but the front display doesn't light up at all. When you power it on, nothing. When playing a disc, still no display. Now to take a chance on another one or go with a Sony 480


----------



## elroy12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audio/videoman* /forum/post/21641879
> 
> 
> There should be a setting to change the display light from low to high. Check that first.



It's already on bright. Still nothing displayed on the front panel.


----------



## slider34z

I will be pairing a Blu-ray player with a PanasonicST Plasma tv. Is there any reason I need the 210 over the 110? Any applications like Netflix that the Blu-ray player handles better, thus I need the built in Wifi? It's about a $40 upgrade but didn't know if my tv does everything I need.


If it does, then not sure I have a need for the wifi but if there is something it's missing or the tv doesn't handle it as well, maybe I should go with the 210.


Thoughts?


----------



## ozer19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, their reliability is below other brands. Take a look at the Panasonics.



Thanks Bill. Can the 210 playback MKV files through USB?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ozer19* /forum/post/21643196
> 
> 
> Thanks Bill. Can the 210 playback MKV files through USB?



Yes, if they are formatted correctly. Panasonic is very picky about the few file formats it supports. See the Panasonic thread for details.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slider34z* /forum/post/21643180
> 
> 
> I will be pairing a Blu-ray player with a PanasonicST Plasma tv. Is there any reason I need the 210 over the 110? Any applications like Netflix that the Blu-ray player handles better, thus I need the built in Wifi? It's about a $40 upgrade but didn't know if my tv does everything I need.
> 
> 
> If it does, then not sure I have a need for the wifi but if there is something it's missing or the tv doesn't handle it as well, maybe I should go with the 210.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



It's been widely reported that streaming picture quality in Panasonic's blu-ray players is much better than on their TVs. So if you get a player, you'll probably want to use it for streaming rather than your TV. So if you need wifi for that, go for the 210.


That being said, the 2011 models do have bugs that were never fixed and probably never will be (Netflix black flashes, Hulu freezes, etc.). So if I were you I'd wait a few weeks for the 2012 models and see if they are any better. I kind of doubt it, but you never know.


----------



## slider34z

Thanks MDave for the info!


----------



## technotica

I would like to replace our trusty, old Roku HD-XR with something that can do more. We do not get cable/satellite so streaming is very important to us.


Priority for usage:

1 - Streaming (Netflix, Vudu, etc)

2 - Blu-Ray playback

3 - DLNA/local network playback


This would be for our bedroom, pretty limited setup:

TV - LG 42LK520

HD-DVD - Toshiba HD-A30KU


Requirements:

Around $100

Netflix, Amazon VoD, Hulu Plus, Vudu, YouTube

Superior DLNA support

Ethernet LAN preferred

Fast load times (both for blu-ray and streaming)

A remote that isn't terrible (glow buttons, decent layout, etc)


Other wishes:

3D would be nice for if/when we replace PS3 for media room

Continuing firmware/product support for at least a year


Not necessary features:

Wifi (ethernet jack right next to tv)

Region free

Multiple outputs (HDMI only is perfectly fine)

Games and other silly apps (those not related to watching content)

Decent up convert (we have a lot of DVDs, but we have HD-DVD player so not a big deal)


I'm considering these models

Panasonic DMP-BDT210

Panasonic DMP-BD75

LG BD630

Sony PS3 - more expensive I realize, but no more fighting over the ps3 any more


----------



## elroy12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dragion* /forum/post/21641848
> 
> 
> Get another one...most likely it's a defective unit.
> 
> If still not happy with it, then exchange it for the Sony.



I went with a Sony 580 and so far couldn't be happier. Couple of other issues with the Panny 210 in addition to front display not working:


-Wouldn't send DTS HD stream to my Yamaha S401 soundbar. Bitstream was on and the soundbar was setup to recieve the HD Master track. But only got DTS. This was from a blu ray episode of Band of Brothers. Same setup with the Sony and the DTS HD is coming through and showing up on the Yamaha's display.


-Something odd that only occured with this Panny. My devices would suddenly switch inputs as if I had hit a button on my Harmony One remote. My Samsung TV would just switch input sources automatically. Some sort of interference with the touchless eject feature? I don't know. But it never happened with my PS3, the first Sammy BD6500 unit I had or the Sony 580.


Therefore, wasn't ready to take a chance on another 210. The Sony is doing everything I need it to do.


----------



## mdavej

+1 for the Sony. It's much better at DLNA than panny. I'm not crazy about the Netflix interface, but at least it's solid. Don't know much about LG besides the fact it's also a much better DLNA streamer than panny.


----------



## technotica

Thanks for the info about the Sony 580, I hadn't considered that model. All the same, I think I am going to stay away from it.


Reviews seem terribly mixed on Amazon. Particularly the remote. I bought a Sony LCD prior to the LG and the remote was god awful. We returned the set because the front bezel of the tv was cracked and wouldn't power on. It turned out ok - because I think I would have murdered that remote. Plus I love the LG.


I was reading Amazon reviews about the LG 670 today and it looks like a recent firmware update has killed Netflix. Lots of 1 star reviews with early deaths.


Maybe I'll have to save up to buy a slim PS3.


----------



## Buckeye911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *technotica* /forum/post/21650180
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info about the Sony 580, I hadn't considered that model. All the same, I think I am going to stay away from it.
> 
> 
> Reviews seem terribly mixed on Amazon. Particularly the remote. I bought a Sony LCD prior to the LG and the remote was god awful. We returned the set because the front bezel of the tv was cracked and wouldn't power on. It turned out ok - because I think I would have murdered that remote. Plus I love the LG.
> 
> 
> I was reading Amazon reviews about the LG 670 today and it looks like a recent firmware update has killed Netflix. Lots of 1 star reviews with early deaths.
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll have to save up to buy a slim PS3.



I have the LG 670, Netflix was pretty unwatchable at first but after playing around with the video and audio settings in the player it's working fine.


----------



## elroy12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *technotica* /forum/post/21650180
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info about the Sony 580, I hadn't considered that model. All the same, I think I am going to stay away from it.
> 
> 
> Reviews seem terribly mixed on Amazon. Particularly the remote. I bought a Sony LCD prior to the LG and the remote was god awful. We returned the set because the front bezel of the tv was cracked and wouldn't power on. It turned out ok - because I think I would have murdered that remote. Plus I love the LG.
> 
> 
> I was reading Amazon reviews about the LG 670 today and it looks like a recent firmware update has killed Netflix. Lots of 1 star reviews with early deaths.
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll have to save up to buy a slim PS3.



Remote is fine. But I use a Harmony One so it's not important to me anyway. Netflix on the 580 is good and even comes through in 5.1 Surround for HD streams.


----------



## audio/videoman

My panasonic does a great job of playing movies.


But, it's got some quirks which can't be readily solved.


1. does not accept usb flash drive


2. does not play sacd


3. may or may not stream netlifx properly (haven't tried)



I'm considering getting a sony blu ray player. It accepts my flash drive, plays sacd, and streams netflix without a problem. I don't want to dump my pan. as I think it has a slight, but discernible edge in playback quality.


Getting both the pan and sony players would be approximately a $250 investment.


Is there a player which is equal to the pan in video quality, which doesn't have the limitations I listed above? If not, I may have to purchase a 2nd player.


----------



## soccerman58

Hi


I'm looking for my first blu-ray player with solid built in Wifi so I can stream netflix without rebuffering, and it *has* to be able to play all my backup DVD-Rs which are almost exclusively in AVI format.


Those are about my only caveats. Don't need 3D or games or yadayada.

I have a decent Vizio 42" 1080p.


I will be upgrading my AVR, probably to a DENON in the 350-dollar range because it has the super-duper EQ version and I want to use the HDMI in/out for audio decoding. The Denon is 7.1, as are most of em now I guess, but I have no interest in adding more than the 5 speakers I've got. But the sound quality is at least as important as the video (and I guess image is pretty standard in this price bracket.) OPPOs are out; cash is pretty firm.


I've looked at some Sony reviews and their latest version (580?) apparently has crappy wifi performance with Netflix apparently because it only has one antenna whereas its predecessor has 2.

I've looked at the Samsung BDD6500, and it looks nice, but I don't see where it supports avi discs and the manual says -very deliberately - that it will play recorded disks as long as they were "recorded and finalized on a DVD recorder." Which I take to mean not recorded on my tatty desktop.


LG I just won't buy, nor anything for 59.99.


Some have recommended a Panasonic, but again, the manual gives the burned dvd formats and I don't see avi listed. Maybe avi means something else - I'm not that great with codecs and acronyms and geek stuff.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## mdavej

^^^

On Pansonic, AVI (Divx) only works on non-US players.


----------



## soccerman58

Hi


So as long as I see a machine that supports Divx, it will be ok with all my avi

copies?

That would be cool. I don't have any particular affinity for Panasonic.


Thanks a lot for the info

Phil


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soccerman58* /forum/post/21654052
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> So as long as I see a machine that supports Divx, it will be ok with all my avi
> 
> copies?
> 
> That would be cool. I don't have any particular affinity for Panasonic.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for the info
> 
> Phil



I think so. AVI usually contains Divx or Xvid. If you can confirm that's how your AVI's are encocded, then Divx support in the manual is a good indicator. But I've seen machines that support one type of AVI (Xvid) and not another (Divx) due to the fact that Xvid is free and Divx has licensing costs.


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *technotica* /forum/post/21650180
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll have to save up to buy a slim PS3.
> 
> ...



I'm getting a real Blu-Ray player, probably Panasonic. Perhaps I just an old crank, but I've gotten really, really, really tired of my PS3 forcing me to update firmware. It has already happened a couple of times this year. It only takes 5 minutes, but who wants to wait 5 minutes before watching a movie? My wife has made it perfectly clear that she doesn't want to wait. So,why don't they give me an option for not upgrading until I want to do so?


What it comes down to is that the PS3 is a game machine first and your use of it is completely under Sony's control. It might make sense for gaming, but not for movie watching.


----------



## technotica




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/21654251
> 
> 
> I'm getting a real Blu-Ray player, probably Panasonic. Perhaps I just an old crank, but I've gotten really, really, really tired of my PS3 forcing me to update firmware. It has already happened a couple of times this year. It only takes 5 minutes, but who wants to wait 5 minutes before watching a movie? My wife has made it perfectly clear that she doesn't want to wait. So,why don't they give me an option for not upgrading until I want to do so?
> 
> 
> What it comes down to is that the PS3 is a game machine first and your use of it is completely under Sony's control. It might make sense for gaming, but not for movie watching.



I am in complete agreement. It also makes me angry to do these vague firmware updates. In fact there is an update released today that "improves certain aspects of system software." Today's update is optional at least.


The only reason why I'm now looking at another PS3 is because he wants to play Skyrim while I want to watch Blu-rays. Things are going to come to blows when SSX is released and I'll be wanting to play that. And he'll still want to play Skyrim.










Maybe I should look at re-doing the Dell Zino again and putting a blu-ray drive in that.


----------



## soccerman58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21654240
> 
> 
> I think so. AVI usually contains Divx or Xvid. If you can confirm that's how your AVI's are encocded, then Divx support in the manual is a good indicator. But I've seen machines that support one type of AVI (Xvid) and not another (Divx) due to the fact that Xvid is free and Divx has licensing costs.



I think I'm more used to seeing Xvid than Divx. Ideally I would want to see Xvid AND Divx supported to have the best chance of it playing?

Thanks

Phil


----------



## talon4x4

Just wondering if there would be any benefit to get a standalone blu-ray player vs. using the PS3 I already have hooked up??


I was specifically looking at the LG BD630. All I would use it for would be movies. The PS3 streams everything I need using TVersity and my Onkyo TX-NR709 handles the music streaming.


Thanks!


----------



## fits79

Hi.


I thing about to buy one of these or these home cinema set and i want to know if:


1. These bluray players does support the greek subtitles internal or external of mkv file.

2. Usb hub to connect more than one external hard disk drive

3. Update of firmware from usb or ethernet port.


What bluray home cinema do you suggest me and why?


A LOT OF THANKS FOR YOUR TIME...


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/21654251
> 
> 
> I'm getting a real Blu-Ray player, probably Panasonic. Perhaps I just an old crank, but I've gotten really, really, really tired of my PS3 forcing me to update firmware. It has already happened a couple of times this year. It only takes 5 minutes, but who wants to wait 5 minutes before watching a movie? My wife has made it perfectly clear that she doesn't want to wait. So,why don't they give me an option for not upgrading until I want to do so?



All BluRay players will require periodic updates. Not infrequently, you need the update to play new releases. At least my Panny 110 gives me the option to do it later so I could watch a movie and do the update afterwards.


----------



## soccerman58

Hi


Please, I am going blind from reading Blu-Ray reviews, specs, manuals, jumbles of letters and numbers, the opinions of little old ladies who shop exclusively at Wal-Mart, ad nauseam.


Here's what I want; just tell me what to get, up to about $150 U.S. I don't really want a $59.99 no-name, but if it does what I want...


FWIW I have a Vizio 42" LCD and I'll be upgrading my AVR to something like a Mid-Price DENON or Onkyo with HDMI input/output.


Blu-Ray player with

MOST IMPORTANT: will play 95 percent of all the DVDs I backed up from my computer using the AVI format. This needs to be as a result of your personal experience coz I found a Samsung I liked that seemed to have all the specs, then I read the manual and it said - very carefully and deliberately - that Xvid/Divx disks needed to be made and finalized in a DVD recorder, which I take to mean nothing pirated and burned in my tatty hard drive with freeware.

I don't feel inclined to spend a week ripping a couple hundred movies and re-burning them using MPEG4 or MKV format.


WiFi (preferably built-in because I suspect "WiFi Ready" means buying more parts and complications) that streams Netflix without buffering every 10 minutes. (my download speed is usually between 8 and 18 MBPS). That probably means a dual antenna job. My router is about 25 feet away.


High-quality audio over HDMI


Anything else, like 3D, USB ports, Ipod docks, disc trays vs slots, Google, upside-down mounting, molded power cord etc I don't care as long as it meets Priority 1.


Thank you so much

Phil


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soccerman58* /forum/post/21659768
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> Please, I am going blind from reading Blu-Ray reviews, specs, manuals, jumbles of letters and numbers, the opinions of little old ladies who shop exclusively at Wal-Mart, ad nauseam.
> 
> 
> Here's what I want; just tell me what to get, up to about $150 U.S. I don't really want a $59.99 no-name, but if it does what I want...
> 
> 
> FWIW I have a Vizio 42" LCD and I'll be upgrading my AVR to something like a Mid-Price DENON or Onkyo with HDMI input/output.
> 
> 
> Blu-Ray player with
> 
> MOST IMPORTANT: will play 95 percent of all the DVDs I backed up from my computer using the AVI format. This needs to be as a result of your personal experience coz I found a Samsung I liked that seemed to have all the specs, then I read the manual and it said - very carefully and deliberately - that Xvid/Divx disks needed to be made and finalized in a DVD recorder, which I take to mean nothing pirated and burned in my tatty hard drive with freeware.
> 
> I don't feel inclined to spend a week ripping a couple hundred movies and re-burning them using MPEG4 or MKV format.
> 
> 
> WiFi (preferably built-in because I suspect "WiFi Ready" means buying more parts and complications) that streams Netflix without buffering every 10 minutes. (my download speed is usually between 8 and 18 MBPS). That probably means a dual antenna job. My router is about 25 feet away.
> 
> 
> High-quality audio over HDMI
> 
> 
> Anything else, like 3D, USB ports, Ipod docks, disc trays vs slots, Google, upside-down mounting, molded power cord etc I don't care as long as it meets Priority 1.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> Phil



"Finalized" means finalized or closed. If your discs were never closed/finalized then they won't play in any other device besides the one you used to burn with. I suggest you look at the help in your software and try to determine if you ever closed/finalized any of your discs. If you did multi-session burns, chances are you never closed/finalized.


Netflix streaming maxes out around 4Mbps, and wifi (G) maxes out around 16Mbps, so as long as your signal strength is ok, you shouldn't have buffering issues. If your router is really old and only 802.11b, then you'll need a new router because that's much too slow.


I can't pick a player for you, but it sounds like the sammy does everything you want. LG probably does too. You know that panasonic doesn't and that sony won't play avi unless you rename them or change the header info. So those are out. I also suggest you buy from a place with easy returns in case it doesn't work with your files.


Good luck


----------



## soccerman58

Hi

I have a Motorola SBG6580 DOCSIS 3.0 802.11n router, so it shoudl be ok.

I'm rethinking the AVI requirement. Yeah, I have a lot of em, but I would think there is probably only a couple of dozen I'd want to watch more than a few times. We don't watch Neverending Story since my boys started playing football.


I notice that most players support MPEG4 and MKV format, so maybe I could re-rip these AVI files and convert them to MPEG4 or MKV (isn't mkv something to do with Greek subtitles or something??)


I don't know about the finalizing thing. I tend to put 2 or 3 films on a disk, but I always burn them all at one time. I never try to burn one film then come back a couple of days later and add another one (even if that is posssible), so whether that affects the finalizing thing I don't know. I could always try and burn a new one with a couple of movies and see what the software says about finalizing disk. It finalizes my audio CDs, but that's a different software and means nothing.


I guess wireless streaming quality is something of a crapshoot, and the only way to get any handle on that is posted reviews...fallible as those can be. Unless there is a really reliable technically-based site that most thinking people consider trustworthy, rather than WalMart reviews.


Thanks

Phil


----------



## Torqdog

I currently have an Oppo BDP 95 and am thinking of getting a less expensive brand for the bedroom. I've been eyeing some Panasonic machines based on some of the various forums I've glanced at but am not limiting myself to just Panasonic. Oppo has been an excellent company for firmware updates on both this 95 and the 83SE I had before it and I would base my purchase largely on the customer service (FW updates) of a given company.


So tell me various blu-ray owners, how does your particular company rate as far as keeping their machines "current" with new FW updates?


Edit; fast load times are my only other so called requirement.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog* /forum/post/21663551
> 
> 
> I currently have an Oppo BDP 95 and am thinking of getting a less expensive brand for the bedroom. I've been eyeing some Panasonic machines based on some of the various forums I've glanced at but am not limiting myself to just Panasonic. Oppo has been an excellent company for firmware updates on both this 95 and the 83SE I had before it and I would base my purchase largely on the customer service (FW updates) of a given company.
> 
> 
> So tell me various blu-ray owners, how does your particular company rate as far as keeping their machines "current" with new FW updates?
> 
> 
> Edit; fast load times are my only other so called requirement.



We have 2 Sony players (now a generation older than current models) in 2 diff. locations. They both work fine. Mostly used for Netflix streaming and Pandora. Do play one or 2 Netflix discs a week. I don't know how to rate "load" times. When we put in a disc it seems ready to play fairly quickly. Did notice that the long "Apocalypse Now" disc from Netflix seemed to take longer than usual last nite. (We are leaving for 3 weeks, tonite, to Cambodia, Vietnam and Laos.) Might have taken up to 45 seconds.

We have fast internet in both locations and I'm amazed at the quality of steamed content. Even watching old TV series (X-Files, Star Trek) comes across with amazing quality even tho not HD.

Updates seem to come once in a while. In a year, maybe 2 or 3. Could be more. I know my wife would simply click on the "update now" icon that appears and think nothing of it. I don't think I ever noticed any noticeable change after any updates.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog* /forum/post/21663551
> 
> 
> I currently have an Oppo BDP 95 and am thinking of getting a less expensive brand for the bedroom. I've been eyeing some Panasonic machines based on some of the various forums I've glanced at but am not limiting myself to just Panasonic. Oppo has been an excellent company for firmware updates on both this 95 and the 83SE I had before it and I would base my purchase largely on the customer service (FW updates) of a given company.
> 
> 
> So tell me various blu-ray owners, how does your particular company rate as far as keeping their machines "current" with new FW updates?
> 
> 
> Edit; fast load times are my only other so called requirement.



I've been very happy with my Panny 110. Loading is much faster than my previous player (Pioneer 51FD), and FW updates seem to come about every other month. PQ is excellent for both BluRay and SD DVD, and I have not had any problems playing any disc (unlike the 51FD).


----------



## allan0210

Hi


I have tried searching for info on the Onkyo BD 809 in the threads but had no joy can anyone help please.


I have a Sony BD 580 now and a panasonic 50VT30 plasma going through an Onkyo amp.


What i am trying to find out is if i paid the extra for a high end player what i may get in return.


I am mainly looking for BD performance and standard CD not bothered about SACD as i only own one and not looking for others.


So would it offer better sound more colour gradient anything in fact. While the Onkyo is my main contender others would be considerd if positive reasons came up.


Many thanks


----------



## BillP

Generally what you get with a high-priced BD player is better audio DACs (only useful if you use analog audio outs), and sometimes better SD DVD upconversion (although many reasonably priced players also upconvert very well). BD disc performance is pretty similar across all players, although you need the higher models for dual HDMI outs (only needed if your receiver is not 3D capable).


----------



## allan0210




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/21665270
> 
> 
> Generally what you get with a high-priced BD player is better audio DACs (only useful if you use analog audio outs), and sometimes better SD DVD upconversion (although many reasonably priced players also upconvert very well). BD disc performance is pretty similar across all players, although you need the higher models for dual HDMI outs (only needed if your receiver is not 3D capable).



Thank you very much i did wonder if this was the case and as i output sound through HDMI i am using the Onkyo amp to process the sound anyway.


I think it is also the case that as Bluray is 1080 anyway and no up conversion takes place that my AV onkyo does not change the image anyway? I think some older disks are only 720 so i guess that in that case it comes down to the BD player scaller


So i guess the only other issue would be is as the AV amp and TV both offer THX would the Onkyo BD 809 offer a more exact picture than a none thx player. I do not have THX speakers anyway so doubt this would make any odds.


Many thanks your reply really helped me sort the sound issue.


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *technotica* /forum/post/21645841
> 
> 
> I would like to replace our trusty, old Roku HD-XR with something that can do more. We do not get cable/satellite so streaming is very important to us.
> 
> 
> Priority for usage:
> 
> 1 - Streaming (Netflix, Vudu, etc)
> 
> 2 - Blu-Ray playback
> 
> 3 - DLNA/local network playback
> 
> 
> This would be for our bedroom, pretty limited setup:
> 
> TV - LG 42LK520
> 
> HD-DVD - Toshiba HD-A30KU
> 
> 
> Requirements:
> 
> Around $100
> 
> Netflix, Amazon VoD, Hulu Plus, Vudu, YouTube
> 
> Superior DLNA support
> 
> Ethernet LAN preferred
> 
> Fast load times (both for blu-ray and streaming)
> 
> A remote that isn't terrible (glow buttons, decent layout, etc)
> 
> 
> Other wishes:
> 
> 3D would be nice for if/when we replace PS3 for media room
> 
> Continuing firmware/product support for at least a year
> 
> 
> Not necessary features:
> 
> Wifi (ethernet jack right next to tv)
> 
> Region free
> 
> Multiple outputs (HDMI only is perfectly fine)
> 
> Games and other silly apps (those not related to watching content)
> 
> Decent up convert (we have a lot of DVDs, but we have HD-DVD player so not a big deal)
> 
> 
> I'm considering these models
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BDT210
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BD75
> 
> LG BD630
> 
> Sony PS3 - more expensive I realize, but no more fighting over the ps3 any more



Stay away from the 210. It's horrible for Hulu plus and Netflix. Hulu plus constantly crashed, stops completely or stutters. If Netflix needs to readjust its stream quality then you get black flickers. Some put up with it but it's not good enough.


----------



## pacemaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *technotica* /forum/post/21645841
> 
> 
> I would like to replace our trusty, old Roku HD-XR with something that can do more. We do not get cable/satellite so streaming is very important to us.
> 
> 
> Priority for usage:
> 
> 1 - Streaming (Netflix, Vudu, etc)
> 
> 2 - Blu-Ray playback
> 
> 3 - DLNA/local network playback
> 
> 
> This would be for our bedroom, pretty limited setup:
> 
> TV - LG 42LK520
> 
> HD-DVD - Toshiba HD-A30KU
> 
> 
> Requirements:
> 
> Around $100
> 
> Netflix, Amazon VoD, Hulu Plus, Vudu, YouTube
> 
> Superior DLNA support
> 
> Ethernet LAN preferred
> 
> Fast load times (both for blu-ray and streaming)
> 
> A remote that isn't terrible (glow buttons, decent layout, etc)
> 
> 
> Other wishes:
> 
> 3D would be nice for if/when we replace PS3 for media room
> 
> Continuing firmware/product support for at least a year
> 
> 
> Not necessary features:
> 
> Wifi (ethernet jack right next to tv)
> 
> Region free
> 
> Multiple outputs (HDMI only is perfectly fine)
> 
> Games and other silly apps (those not related to watching content)
> 
> Decent up convert (we have a lot of DVDs, but we have HD-DVD player so not a big deal)
> 
> 
> I'm considering these models
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BDT210
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BD75
> 
> LG BD630
> 
> Sony PS3 - more expensive I realize, but no more fighting over the ps3 any more



i would highly recomend the Samsung smart TV enabled players

i was a big HTPC user but have not found a use for mine since getting the BD8500. it plays 99% of files, mkv/avis etc off my DNLA networked drive along with online services like 'lovefilm' in the UK

tried the bdt210 which was rubbish at streaming along with the ps3

added bonus, which is a biggy for me, is that it switches output including to 24fps when required.

upscales dvd's brilliantly too is 3D compatible and updates are very regular


i really cannot understand why these players are not being snapped up as they are way above any others on the market AND they double as an excellent network player!


----------



## raehza

I've got a Sony S580 that is about a month and a half new. I like it and its quick etc. but after reading all these reviews on the Oppo units, I am inclined to getting one..... herein lies my issue. The Oppo 93 is 500 bucks. I understand its a great value but its still 5 times the price I paid for my S580. I don't care about online streaming, since my TV has all of that anyways (Samsung PN51D8000) and I also don't have any self burned discs etc. All my movies are BluRay originals and my music is mostly played via my PC to my Receiver via Optical cable.


So my main point of purchasing the Oppo would be for picture quality. Is there REALLY such a big difference in picture and audio quality between the Oppo and any other "decent" BluRay player like the one I own?


If there truly is such a difference, I may sell my S580 and go for the Oppo but I'd love to see any differences. No retailer sells them in stores so I could demo it and I have not found any picture comparisons online (maybe someone can direct me?). Something like "Picture A is shown with a standard Bluray player and Picture B is from the Oppo".



Thanks,



Ray


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raehza* /forum/post/21668127
> 
> 
> I've got a Sony S580 that is about a month and a half new. I like it and its quick etc. but after reading all these reviews on the Oppo units, I am inclined to getting one..... herein lies my issue. The Oppo 93 is 500 bucks. I understand its a great value but its still 5 times the price I paid for my S580. I don't care about online streaming, since my TV has all of that anyways (Samsung PN51D8000) and I also don't have any self burned discs etc. All my movies are BluRay originals and my music is mostly played via my PC to my Receiver via Optical cable.
> 
> 
> So my main point of purchasing the Oppo would be for picture quality. Is there REALLY such a big difference in picture and audio quality between the Oppo and any other "decent" BluRay player like the one I own?
> 
> 
> If there truly is such a difference, I may sell my S580 and go for the Oppo but I'd love to see any differences. No retailer sells them in stores so I could demo it and I have not found any picture comparisons online (maybe someone can direct me?). Something like "Picture A is shown with a standard Bluray player and Picture B is from the Oppo".
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Ray



Any differences for Blu-ray will be too subtle to show up on snapshots. Calibrating the display will make a bigger improvement than switching gear. If you are happy with what you have I would stick with it and start tweaking the display.


-Bill


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raehza* /forum/post/21668127
> 
> 
> I've got a Sony S580 that is about a month and a half new. I like it and its quick etc. but after reading all these reviews on the Oppo units, I am inclined to getting one..... herein lies my issue. The Oppo 93 is 500 bucks. I understand its a great value but its still 5 times the price I paid for my S580. I don't care about online streaming, since my TV has all of that anyways (Samsung PN51D8000) and I also don't have any self burned discs etc. All my movies are BluRay originals and my music is mostly played via my PC to my Receiver via Optical cable.
> 
> 
> So my main point of purchasing the Oppo would be for picture quality. Is there REALLY such a big difference in picture and audio quality between the Oppo and any other "decent" BluRay player like the one I own?
> 
> 
> If there truly is such a difference, I may sell my S580 and go for the Oppo but I'd love to see any differences. No retailer sells them in stores so I could demo it and I have not found any picture comparisons online (maybe someone can direct me?). Something like "Picture A is shown with a standard Bluray player and Picture B is from the Oppo".
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Ray



this link should help.


Jacob
http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/techn...n.html?start=3


----------



## raehza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/21668224
> 
> 
> Any differences for Blu-ray will be too subtle to show up on snapshots. Calibrating the display will make a bigger improvement than switching gear. If you are happy with what you have I would stick with it and start tweaking the display.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Bill,


I have already calibrated my TV with the Spears and Munsil disc. At this point I'm just curious if the ~$350,- price difference is "visible".


Jacob,


thanks for the link!


Ray


----------



## Massif

I'm looking for a bluray player with the following features:


Built in Wi-fi

Netflix

streaming from a samba share with good support for video formats (mostly mkv, but the more supported formats the better)


I've been looking everywhere for the LG BD670C, but none of the stores around me have them left in stock. I could order one online as a last resort, but I'd prefer not to.


I think the Philips BDP3406 has all these features, but I haven't been able to find much buyer feedback on it.


My other option is to go with a WD live or other streaming box and just get a separate bluray player, but I'm trying to limit the number of components/remotes in the bedroom.


----------



## raehza

Jacob, that link was excellent! That helped me tremendously!


What exactly is Source Direct though? Does that mean if I'd watch an old DVD movie, that it would not alter with its picture by up-converting it to 1080p? If I understand that correctly, why is it a plus to NOT up-convert?



Ray


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raehza* /forum/post/21668350
> 
> 
> At this point I'm just curious if the ~$350,- price difference is "visible".



No.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raehza* /forum/post/21668385
> 
> 
> Jacob, that link was excellent! That helped me tremendously!
> 
> 
> What exactly is Source Direct though? Does that mean if I'd watch an old DVD movie, that it would not alter with its picture by up-converting it to 1080p? If I understand that correctly, why is it a plus to NOT up-convert?
> 
> 
> 
> Ray



Yes, Source Direct sends the native video resolution of the disc, with minimal video processing. For DVD this 480i.


It is of interest to people who want to use the player as a transport, with video processing happening downstream in some video processor, receiver, or in the display itself.


-Bill


----------



## Massif




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Massif* /forum/post/21668371
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a bluray player with the following features:
> 
> 
> Built in Wi-fi
> 
> Netflix (I'm in Canada, so other services like Hulu aren't needed)
> 
> streaming from a samba share with good support for video formats (mostly mkv, but the more supported formats the better)
> 
> 
> I've been looking everywhere for the LG BD670C, but none of the stores around me have them left in stock. I could order one online as a last resort, but I'd prefer not to.
> 
> 
> I think the Philips BDP3406 has all these features, but I haven't been able to find much buyer feedback on it.
> 
> 
> My other option is to go with a WD live or other streaming box and just get a separate bluray player, but I'm trying to limit the number of components/remotes in the bedroom.



As is usually the case with me, I've solved my problem moments after posting on a message board. I found the BD670C at my local Walmart! I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raehza* /forum/post/21668350
> 
> 
> Bill,
> 
> 
> I have already calibrated my TV with the Spears and Munsil disc. At this point I'm just curious if the ~$350,- price difference is "visible".
> 
> 
> Jacob,
> 
> 
> thanks for the link!
> 
> 
> Ray



no problem.

the reason that the oppo has so much praise is the customer service is such top notch. you wont get that with the other brands. yes it does cost a bit. but I rather think its a bargin at 500. they could easily sell it for 1000 or more.


Jacob


----------



## raehza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/21668612
> 
> 
> no problem.
> 
> the reason that the oppo has so much praise is the customer service is such top notch. you wont get that with the other brands. yes it does cost a bit. but I rather think its a bargin at 500. they could easily sell it for 1000 or more.
> 
> 
> Jacob



SHHHHHHHHHHH Don't say that out loud now!



Ray


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raehza* /forum/post/21669029
> 
> 
> SHHHHHHHHHHH Don't say that out loud now!
> 
> 
> 
> Ray



I think it pretty safe to say that the 499 is a fine price for it.


Jacob


----------



## KINGOFOOTBALL33

Hoping someone can advise.



Seems XBOX 360 is limiting quality on streaming services outside there own. That and its already lousy codec support have me hoping a BluRay can help. I already have a Galaxy Tab but Google TV has me curious.


What I want.
*

1. Youtube / Vudu HDX*

Ive heard good things about Vudu...Youtube on XBox edits out all the music videos so again pretty lousy for a YT player.

*2. Codec support.*

.MKV is a must. FLV/MOV are major pluses.



Im willing to get a Sony Google TV BR but Ive heard PQ isnt great.

PS3 is an option but the codec support isnt there.


My budget is pretty open but prefer under 200$ Ideally 100-150$

Willing to go higher is PQ is good and features Ive noted are there.


----------



## shponglefan

I'm looking for an inexpensive ($150 or less) BD player for a bedroom setup.

*What I want:*
Good quality DVD upscaling
Good PQ
Quiet operation
Fast load times (not sure if this is an issue with current gen players?)
*What I don't care about*:
3D, Wi-fi, internet streaming or other media support (besides Blu-ray/DVDs)

I was thinking possibly the Sony BDPS185 or the Panasonic DMPBD75. Any comments on those models or other suggestions?


----------



## triumphrider74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shponglefan* /forum/post/21677397
> 
> 
> I'm looking for an inexpensive ($150 or less) BD player for a bedroom setup.
> 
> *What I want:*
> Good quality DVD upscaling
> Good PQ
> Quiet operation
> Fast load times (not sure if this is an issue with current gen players?)
> *What I don't care about*:
> 3D, Wi-fi, internet streaming or other media support (besides Blu-ray/DVDs)
> 
> I was thinking possibly the Sony BDPS185 or the Panasonic DMPBD75. Any comments on those models or other suggestions?



In your price range you can get the Sony BDP-S580 ($129, on sale). I just picked one up a couple of days ago and love it.

- Can't speak on upscaling because my AVR does it.

- PQ is excellent

- It is much quieter than my S360. The only time I've heard anything is on initial boot of either the player or disc.

- Very fast load times. BD, I'm guessing 5-10 seconds.


----------



## cburbs

Looking for a thin/reliable player $150 or less.


Any suggestions - Netflix would be a plus as well as pandora as I am pulling the Tivo out so there goes my netflix.


Don't care about wireless/3d.


----------



## triumphrider74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cburbs* /forum/post/21677797
> 
> 
> Looking for a thin/reliable player $150 or less.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions - Netflix would be a plus as well as pandora as I am pulling the Tivo out so there goes my netflix.
> 
> 
> Don't care about wireless/3d.



See the previous post...


----------



## BillP

Or the Panasonic 110 (wired) or 210 (wireless).


----------



## cburbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *triumphrider74* /forum/post/21678814
> 
> 
> See the previous post...



The Sony seemed to get bad remarks from Secrets review. The panny 210 got better reviews but people seem to be complaining about Netflix on it.
Sony BDP-S580 3D Blu-ray Player 

Panny 210


----------



## jorlanm

Ok I had my PS3 ever since launch date for $599...and back then it was even better than stand alone Blu-Ray players even the ones on the same price range...


PS3 was my only Blu-Ray player until today, And I have it in my bed room...But I saw a Sony BDP-S580 for $80 and ordered it for my living room, should be getting it soon...


My question is since Blu-Ray players are cheap now...


- Can I retire my PS3 as a Blu-Ray player and just use it for games and just get a stand alone Blu-Ray player for my movies?


- Are the image quality or features of newer players better now than what I get on MY PS3?


- Can you even tell quality wise?


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jorlanm* /forum/post/21688777
> 
> 
> Ok I had my PS3 ever since launch date for $599...and back then it was even better than stand alone Blu-Ray players even the ones on the same price range...
> 
> 
> PS3 was my only Blu-Ray player until today, And I have it in my bed room...But I saw a Sony BDP-S580 for $80 and ordered it for my living room, should be getting it soon...
> 
> 
> My question is since Blu-Ray players are cheap now...
> 
> 
> - Can I retire my PS3 as a Blu-Ray player and just use it for games and just get a stand alone Blu-Ray player for my movies?
> 
> 
> - Are the image quality or features of newer players better now than what I get on MY PS3?
> 
> 
> - Can you even tell quality wise?



IMO, a stand-alone player is the way to go. You would spare your PS3 wear and tear by using it only for gaming, and probably get better PQ for upscaling SD DVDs (BluRay PQ is very, very similar across all players).


----------



## thunking




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/21668266
> 
> 
> this link should help.
> 
> 
> Jacob
> http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/techn...n.html?start=3



Excellent Link Jacob!! Thanks a ton.


----------



## swak

Recently I purchased a Panasonic 310 and I am on fence whether or not to send it back to the jungle. Wondering now if there are any other players with checkerboard 3d output that I should have considered? (I have a 2008 mits that needs the adapter which I have but was hoping wouldn't be needed). Also I have learned that 2d-3d conversion isn't available when the player is set to checkerboard which was a big factor that now is a disappointment.


----------



## fits79

Hi i am thinking to buy one bluray home cinema package and the main reason is because it is more cheaper than the standalone receivers/speakers and it plays mkv files.


Which of these packages do you suggest me and why?


01. Pioneer(Most the 414 model)

02. Philips

03. Samsung(I didn't find any other model that support bluray/mkv files)


The main reason i want to buy one package of the above is because it play mkv, m2ts e.t.c. files and i want to know if it can support/play internal & external greek subtitles(Srt, pga e.t.c.) files and if it can support/play any kind of sound like ac3,dts,dts-hd, truehd e.t.c.


And id any of these bluray/mkv player packages can support the converting of 2d into 3d it would be a plus to all buy research i make....

As i see only the samsung bluray/mkv player does support that. Is that true?


A LOT OF THANKS FOR YOUR TIME AND YOUR ANSWERS.


----------



## Chas1979

I currently have a Samsung BD-D5500 that came with my Plasma TV. I have been having issues with some Blu-rays not playing or skipping. I have updated the firmware and still having some issues. I was looking at the Panasonic DMP-BDT210 and it is on sale was thinking about getting it but seeing if it would even be worth the purchase. I also figured if I do it in the next day or to can still get the Avatar 3D disc as well. Just wanted to see the Panasonic is any better than what I currently have. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chas1979* /forum/post/21704292
> 
> 
> I currently have a Samsung BD-D5500 that came with my Plasma TV. I have been having issues with some Blu-rays not playing or skipping. I have updated the firmware and still having some issues. I was looking at the Panasonic DMP-BDT210 and it is on sale was thinking about getting it but seeing if it would even be worth the purchase. I also figured if I do it in the next day or to can still get the Avatar 3D disc as well. Just wanted to see the Panasonic is any better than what I currently have. Thanks in advance.



hell yea! make the switch.. samsung blu ray players are the worse kind.


Jacob


----------



## fits79

So what bluray home cinema package do you suggest me to buy?

The pioneer is good?


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fits79* /forum/post/21706297
> 
> 
> So what bluray home cinema package do you suggest me to buy?
> 
> The pioneer is good?



I would buy the player seperate from the home cinema package.


Jacob


----------



## fits79

Yes but with that method the price of all would go to the clouds(It's to expensive)


----------



## Anode

I have been looking for a bluray player that can play WAV files off a memory card or a usb stick. Any out there ?

I have a panasonic bd-85k but it wont play wav files from memory devices, only mp3.


----------



## realalefan

Oppo is the only one I know of.


----------



## allan0210

Agreed very good link i have a Sony 580 and wondered about higher priced machines that gives clear info.


Cheers



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thunking* /forum/post/21701850
> 
> 
> Excellent Link Jacob!! Thanks a ton.


----------



## allan0210

Just a thought but remember when your all in one fails the whole lot fails. If you sprung for buying seperate items when one bit goes you can replace that one part.


Maybe get a player connect to your display and add the other bits as you could afford them.


Just a thought..



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fits79* /forum/post/21706383
> 
> 
> Yes but with that method the price of all would go to the clouds(It's to expensive)


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cburbs* /forum/post/21679476
> 
> 
> The Sony seemed to get bad remarks from Secrets review. The panny 210 got better reviews but people seem to be complaining about Netflix on it.
> Sony BDP-S580 3D Blu-ray Player
> 
> Panny 210



Just as a headsup ... if you scroll down to the bottom of the review, in the comments section, you will find out that they messed up the testing and was testing the player in a previous set mode ... causing the issues. The s580 doesn't infact have any color or luma issues.


The 1gb storage can be rectified by spending $5 and putting a usb thumb drive in the back of the unit.


There is a favorites option to select your favorite VOD service and you can access them quickly now.


There is nothing wrong with the remote, nor the player being noisy.


The resume function works with Netflix.


Load times are fast and as far as construction .. I think there is only so much you can expect for $100.


----------



## allan0210

Just wanted to say my 580 is noisy and sometimes it ticks like a clock, only an issue on low volume parts but not keen though.


Had it not been so cheap to buy i would have taken it back but when you look at what you get its fair value.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apw2607* /forum/post/21716111
> 
> 
> Just as a headsup ... if you scroll down to the bottom of the review, in the comments section, you will find out that they messed up the testing and was testing the player in a previous set mode ... causing the issues. The s580 doesn't infact have any color or luma issues.
> 
> 
> The 1gb storage can be rectified by spending $5 and putting a usb thumb drive in the back of the unit.
> 
> 
> There is a favorites option to select your favorite VOD service and you can access them quickly now.
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the remote, nor the player being noisy.
> 
> 
> The resume function works with Netflix.
> 
> 
> Load times are fast and as far as construction .. I think there is only so much you can expect for $100.


----------



## norml4721

Hi Guys :


I currently have a Sony BDP-S350 Blu ray player, connected to an Elite VSX-52 receiver connecterd to an Elite plasma display.


The Sony is very slow loading Blu Ray content. PQ is ok. I think ?


I am considering the OPPO -93 (Was thiking about Elite BDP-43 but read bad reviews and stellar reviews about Oppo.)


My Elite receiver has a Marvell processor in it, which helps with PQ now. The Oppo does as well.


Question 1 Will I see improved PQ playing the same source material on OPPO Vs. Sony


Question 2 Is there a better player than the Oppo -93 in the $500/ $600(or less) price range.


I have a good colection of SD DVD's as well as BLU RAYS. and am thinking about 3-D. I also stream Netfix thru a Sony Streaming player at the moment.


Any comments or info would be appreciated. Even if you say don't bother with upgrade. etc


Thanks


----------



## norml4721




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *norml4721* /forum/post/21720122
> 
> 
> Hi Guys :
> 
> 
> I currently have a Sony BDP-S350 Blu ray player, connected to an Elite VSX-52 receiver connecterd to an Elite plasma display.
> 
> 
> The Sony is very slow loading Blu Ray content. PQ is ok. I think ?
> 
> 
> I am considering the OPPO -93 (Was thiking about Elite BDP-43 but read bad reviews and stellar reviews about Oppo.)
> 
> 
> My Elite receiver has a Marvell processor in it, which helps with PQ now. The Oppo does as well.
> 
> 
> Question 1 Will I see improved PQ playing the same source material on OPPO Vs. Sony
> 
> 
> Question 2 Is there a better player than the Oppo -93 in the $500/ $600(or less) price range.
> 
> 
> I have a good colection of SD DVD's as well as BLU RAYS. and am thinking about 3-D. I also stream Netfix thru a Sony Streaming player at the moment.
> 
> 
> Any comments or info would be appreciated. Even if you say don't bother with upgrade. etc
> 
> 
> Thanks



Does anyone know when the Elite BDP-LX55 will be released. That is the other BDP that I may be interested in ?


----------



## culdeus

I would like a basic BR that plays content like WDLIVE to integrate BR and that device into one function. AVI DIVX and MKV support over wired network is preffered.


What is the current entry level model which supports this?


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *culdeus* /forum/post/21723779
> 
> 
> I would like a basic BR that plays content like WDLIVE to integrate BR and that device into one function. AVI DIVX and MKV support over wired network is preffered.
> 
> 
> What is the current entry level model which supports this?



Good bets would be the Sony S580, which you can get for about $110 if you look around. It has better support than most for DLNA. Solid bluray player, and DVD upscale. Excellent support for VOD streaming services, but you need to overcome the shortcomings in the Sony user interface on those services, if that's important.


Note though that the Sony seems to support Xvid native, but for divx youre DLNA media server would need to transcode before sending to the S580. iSedora for mac is able to do this.


----------



## KingLeerUK

Hello AVS Blu-Ray Forum Gurus,


First, a little back story...

After 4 years of tears, choice words and great frustration my Samsung Blu-ray player has finally given up for good. I had originally purchased a BD-P1400 back in 2007 and it failed spectacularly within 14 months. 2 months of back and forth with Samsung support yielded a replacement BD-P1600 and about 5 years off my lifespan. The '1600 had been passable up until this last weekend when it simpy stopped responding. I've never been more DONE with a manufacturer product line as I am with Samsung disc-based products.


I'm not in the market for a replacement Blu-ray player OR equivalent PC-based system. My requirements are as follows:
play Blu-ray discs
stream local MP3 & FLAC media content from a QNAP TS-219P NAS (important!)
CD playback


Optionally I'd like to:
try out some DVD-A and SACD content


Other Equipment

I have a Roku XDS that I use for Netflix, Pandora, Amazon video, and a pile of other apps/channels that I actually use pretty regularly. The Roku doesn't have DLNA capabilities and I can't be asked to plug in a thumbdrive for music playback when I have a 1.5TB archive of the stuff sitting in a NAS.


I also have:

Onkyo TX-SR875 Receiver

Pioneer Kuro KRP-600M PDP monitor


My #1 candidate for a standalone Blu-ray player is the Oppo BDP-93 which I believe would satisfy all my requirements above, including the optional ones, so long as I can get a DNLA media server up and running on my NAS. I like the idea of an "everything just works" standalone


My question is whether I should go the standalone route with the Oppo or consider putting together a Media PC with Blu-ray drive and software. I know that a PC would give me easy access to all of the NAS media shares and have the bonus of allowing web browsing from the couch if I had such an inclination.


The question is whether I can get to Oppo BDP-93 performance levels with a Media PC or if I should just go with the best standalone player for the money? Is there another standalone player I should be considering? I would only consider a brand that has a solid track record for firmware support as my experience with Samsung is almost unmentionable.


----------



## Glashub

My trusty Oppo is acting finicky. The disc drawer won't open unless I tap it while holding the eject button or put slight weight on the top of the player at the front by the drawer. It could just be an adjustment but this happened on my PC and I had to replace the unit.


That said I just did a ton of research into amps, etc and am burnt out. So I'm hoping you folks can enlighten me as to whether Oppo is still the best Blu-Ray player out there or if Denon, Panasonic or others have caught up. SACD/DVD-Audio support is nice; I have a few but not a deal breaker.


Thanks!


----------



## Lee Bailey

If you like your Oppo, I suggest contacting Oppo to repair it. From what I've read, they do it quick, and much cheaper than buying a new unit.


----------



## Glashub

Thanks. I plan on calling Oppo in the morning but am still interested in learning more about the Blu-Ray market. For example the 83 is pretty slow at loading, etc.


----------



## JazzGuyy

Oppo has fixed lots of these problems with the disk loader for free, even after the unit was well out of warranty.


Slow loading of Blu-Ray discs is usually more the result of how the disc was authored than anything the 83 does. BTW, have you ever updated the firmware?


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glashub* /forum/post/21731924
> 
> 
> My trusty Oppo is acting finicky. The disc drawer won't open unless I tap it while holding the eject button or put slight weight on the top of the player at the front by the drawer. It could just be an adjustment but this happened on my PC and I had to replace the unit.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



This is an easy fix, and Oppo may not charge you for it at all. However, one work-around is to just leave a disc in the tray all the time. (it will always open when a disc is in there).


If you don't want to bother getting it fixed, send it to me.


----------



## Glashub

Thanks Guys. I see the admins expect mew to read thorugh 437 pages like a person has nothing better to do in a struggling economy.


----------



## Glashub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/21732344
> 
> 
> This is an easy fix, and Oppo may not charge you for it at all. However, one work-around is to just leave a disc in the tray all the time. (it will always open when a disc is in there).
> 
> 
> If you don't want to bother getting it fixed, send it to me.


----------



## Glashub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JazzGuyy* /forum/post/21732265
> 
> 
> Oppo has fixed lots of these problems with the disk loader for free, even after the unit was well out of warranty.
> 
> 
> Slow loading of Blu-Ray discs is usually more the result of how the disc was authored than anything the 83 does. BTW, have you ever updated the firmware?



Thanks! I'll check the firmware. I think it's up to date but not sure.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glashub* /forum/post/21732390
> 
> 
> Thanks Guys. I see the admins expect mew to read thorugh 437 pages like a person has nothing better to do in a struggling economy.



No, you would typically start at the most recent post and work backwards for a few pages, until you simply can't take it any more.


Or, try a thread search.


If you can't find an answer then post a question in this topic.


----------



## woody777

I'm in the market for my first BD player. I'm an HTPC guy, but I find myself renting much more than buying lately and the ease of a stand-alone player is calling my name. Also, despite numerous HTPC tweaks, I've always wondered if a separate player would give me a better picture than PC software players.


Anyway, here's what I'm looking for:


- excellent PQ

- bitstream all audio codecs

- great upscale for SD content

- great audio quality for CDs


Here's what I don't need:


- 3D

- apps

- stream movies/music from network

- play burned discs


Budget is probably sub $200. Even though I'm sure the Oppo is fantastic, I don't want to spend that kind of money. Any suggestions?


----------



## Glashub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/21732825
> 
> 
> No, you would typically start at the most recent post and work backwards for a few pages, until you simply can't take it any more.
> 
> 
> Or, try a thread search.
> 
> 
> If you can't find an answer then post a question in this topic.



I understand that. The fact remains that I have posted questions in numerous threads only to have my posts skipped over ratther than being a catalyst for specific and granular discussion germane to my needs. You know that happens. Already another person has posted a question they need answered. The thread will now go in that direction. No problem. Just not convenient for the community you folks need in place in order to sell advertising.


Now Google analytics may be telling you that people are sticking to the site and you think its due to the fact that they have to search everything but Google doesn't tell you about degradation of brand equity and banner blindness.


As a person who's comapny has managed marketing for Tiger Direct and other name brands I know a couple of things about the benefits of keeping your customrs, audience, community happy by making a visit to a site an effortless and positive experience.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## hernanu

I've got an '83, no problems at all so far, I have it connected by network, so the updates come in regularly, which is awesome, since they usually nail any disc problems before I get them. I remember early on, there was a firmware update that dealt with the disc drawer eject, so updating the firmware might do the job.


As others have mentioned, Oppo is incredible in support, even fixing units long past the warranty is out for known problems. Otherwise, their fee is really low for the work done, and they have very quick turn around. This is where you cash in on part of what you paid for the unit.


Otherwise, get a 93. I am on the verge of buying one and moving my trusty 83 to the bedroom.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *woody777* /forum/post/21733121
> 
> 
> I'm in the market for my first BD player. I'm an HTPC guy, but I find myself renting much more than buying lately and the ease of a stand-alone player is calling my name. Also, despite numerous HTPC tweaks, I've always wondered if a separate player would give me a better picture than PC software players.
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's what I'm looking for:
> 
> 
> - excellent PQ
> 
> - bitstream all audio codecs
> 
> - great upscale for SD content
> 
> - great audio quality for CDs
> 
> 
> Here's what I don't need:
> 
> 
> - 3D
> 
> - apps
> 
> - stream movies/music from network
> 
> - play burned discs
> 
> 
> Budget is probably sub $200. Even though I'm sure the Oppo is fantastic, I don't want to spend that kind of money. Any suggestions?



You might consider the new X20 line from Panasonic. They also have the BDT77/87 which doesn't have 3D playback.


S~


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Better than the Oppo?


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilbur_the_goose* /forum/post/21738785
> 
> 
> Better than the Oppo?



no.. oppo is still the king.


Jacob


----------



## David Susilo

Is there list somehere that lists of all current BD players that can play 1080i/50 and PAL DVD? It doesn't have to be a region free player. I just want to be able to play my region-free discs (concerts) I bought from UK just in case my BDP-HD1/BDP-320 and BDP-LX55 bite the dust.


I know Oppo can do it, but I keep having bad luck with Oppo


----------



## Talk2Me




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *norml4721* /forum/post/21720122
> 
> 
> Hi Guys :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question 2 Is there a better player than the Oppo -93 in the $500/ $600(or less) price range.
> 
> 
> I have a good colection of SD DVD's as well as BLU RAYS. and am thinking about 3-D. I also stream Netfix thru a Sony Streaming player at the moment.
> 
> 
> Any comments or info would be appreciated. Even if you say don't bother with upgrade. etc
> 
> 
> Thanks



I had a Oppo 93 for 1 month. I do not get all this Oppo hoop-a-laa. I returned and am trying out Samsung and Panasonic. But, I am waiting for the HDI Dune pro to come out soon.


----------



## Talk2Me




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glashub* /forum/post/21731924
> 
> 
> My trusty Oppo is acting finicky. The disc drawer won't open unless I tap it while holding the eject button or put slight weight on the top of the player at the front by the drawer. It could just be an adjustment but this happened on my PC and I had to replace the unit.
> 
> 
> That said I just did a ton of research into amps, etc and am burnt out. So I'm hoping you folks can enlighten me as to whether Oppo is still the best Blu-Ray player out there or if Denon, Panasonic or others have caught up. SACD/DVD-Audio support is nice; I have a few but not a deal breaker.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



HDI Dune.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Talk2Me* /forum/post/21741852
> 
> 
> I had a Oppo 93 for 1 month. I do not get all this Oppo hoop-a-laa. I returned and am trying out Samsung and Panasonic. But, I am waiting for the HDI Dune pro to come out soon.



Well, isn't that system coming in at $2000 or more? (2-3K Euros?) The Oppo hoop-a-laa is for the value from the different Oppos, the reliability of the unit and its great capabilities. As well as killer customer support.


The HDI Pro also has the Cinavia DRM embedded within it, with all of the limitations that implies. So far, given the current models, the only tangible difference is the ability to dock hard drives within the HDI as opposed to the connection by USB port with the Oppo.


There is one ability that the HDI Pro has which is great, and which I'm hoping Oppo will add to either the current or next models, which is the ability to mount SMB / NTFS / UPnP volumes. That would make things very nice as far as network access. Otherwise, the Oppo 93 provides the same media access and support, with possibly (didn't see this on the HDI site) SACD and DVD-A in addition (I have a good number of those, so it's valuable to me).


Price / Performance, I'd take the Oppo, and would put the Oppo up against the HDI strictly on performance. It's a gamble, since I haven't seen the HDI, but hey - The Oppo 83 I have has been the most solid piece of electronics I've had.


----------



## ronano

Would I notice the audio benifits of the oppo 95 (versus the 93) with my older 5.1 system.


Receiver: B & K AVR 307

Fronts and Center: Sonus Faber Concerto

Sub: Rel B3

Rears: NHT 6.2 In-wall


I will be connecting the player thru the 5.1 analog inputs on the Receiver.

It has been many years since I have upgraded a component so any advice would be appreciated. My gut feeling is that my equipment is more on the level of the oppo 93.


Thanks


----------



## woody777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac* /forum/post/21737455
> 
> 
> You might consider the new X20 line from Panasonic. They also have the BDT77/87 which doesn't have 3D playback.
> 
> 
> S~



I looked up the X20 -- isn't that a tv?


----------



## David Susilo

no, he means BDT 220, BDT 320


----------



## Luisfc1972

i need a small 32 to 42 tv and blu ray player. but i need wifi so i can stream netflix. dont want 3d. im just not sure if i want the tv or blu ray player to have the wifi for netflix. so im looking for suggestions.


----------



## Otto Pylot

I have 47" LG (LD520) paired with a Panasonic BDT-210 (built-in WiFi) and they work beautifully together. 47" is bigger than you want but there are smaller sizes (and other mfrs). I prefer to have a non-smart tv because it's one less thing to break or go wrong on your tv (you're without a tv during the repair period), the BD players with WiFi are easier to repair if necessary and usually have a richer feature set. Besides, it's cheaper to replace the BD player if newer features become available (streaming channels or services) than it is to replace the tv. There have been reports of Netflix issues with the 210 but I've never had any issues at all with mine when I've used it (I usually use my AppleTV2 for Netflix).


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ronano* /forum/post/21749233
> 
> 
> Would I notice the audio benifits of the oppo 95 (versus the 93) with my older 5.1 system.
> 
> 
> Receiver: B & K AVR 307
> 
> Fronts and Center: Sonus Faber Concerto
> 
> Sub: Rel B3
> 
> Rears: NHT 6.2 In-wall
> 
> 
> I will be connecting the player thru the 5.1 analog inputs on the Receiver.
> 
> It has been many years since I have upgraded a component so any advice would be appreciated. My gut feeling is that my equipment is more on the level of the oppo 93.
> 
> 
> Thanks



My take is the opposite. The Concerto speakers are excellent, the 307 is an excellent analog receiver. Both the 93 and the 95 provide 7.1 inputs if you ever want to take your system there. I think this is exactly the type of system that gets the most out of the 95.


Don't get me wrong, the 93 is no slouch as far as analog outputs, but with a system like yours, the 95 will make a difference. It provides all of the decoding of the lossless formats (HT and music) that your 307 lacks, and has very high end D/A conversion.


Post this same on the 95 thread and they'll be all over you on the goodness of the 95 for your setup. I have two systems, one based on a current AVR, which I use only HDMI on for all listening, then another that is analog with an older AVR. The HDMI system will be getting a 93, the analog system will get my current 83, but I will be upgrading it to an 83SE through Oppo's upgrade offering.


My 2 cents - go with the 95, drop into the 95 thread and talk to the folks there.


----------



## IA_Chiefs_fan

I've been using a PS3 but my son is taking the PS3 with him now. I have a HTPC that I can use for any streaming so really don't need streaming capabilities with my new player. I do want a player with 3D. It will connect to my Pioneer SC-35 and then on to my Panny VT30. I want a good quality player but I definitely don't want to waste money on frills I won't use.

After searching the forums I'm kind of leaning toward the Panasonic DMP-BDT210 right now.

Suggestions???


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IA_Chiefs_fan* /forum/post/21755734
> 
> 
> I've been using a PS3 but my son is taking the PS3 with him now. I have a HTPC that I can use for any streaming so really don't need streaming capabilities with my new player. I do want a player with 3D. It will connect to my Pioneer SC-35 and then on to my Panny VT30. I want a good quality player but I definitely don't want to waste money on frills I won't use.
> 
> After searching the forums I'm kind of leaning toward the Panasonic DMP-BDT210 right now.
> 
> Suggestions???



If you stream NF, go with the newer 220.


S~


----------



## IA_Chiefs_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac* /forum/post/21755886
> 
> 
> If you stream NF, go with the newer 220.
> 
> 
> S~



I'm perfectly content streaming Netflix on my HTPC unless there's some advantage of doing it through a BR player I'm unaware of.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IA_Chiefs_fan* /forum/post/21755957
> 
> 
> I'm perfectly content streaming Netflix on my HTPC unless there's some advantage of doing it through a BR player I'm unaware of.



220/320 offer 1080p, DD+ 5.1 audio, and 24p.


S~


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac* /forum/post/21756016
> 
> 
> 220/320 offer 1080p, DD+ 5.1 audio, and 24p.
> 
> 
> S~



And subtitles, if you care about that. I'm very glad that I upgraded to my new 220. The 1080p Netflix streaming looks GREAT !! Noticeably better than my BD65.


----------



## ronano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ronano* /forum/post/21749233
> 
> 
> Would I notice the audio benifits of the oppo 95 (versus the 93) with my older 5.1 system.
> 
> 
> Receiver: B & K AVR 307
> 
> Fronts and Center: Sonus Faber Concerto
> 
> Sub: Rel B3
> 
> Rears: NHT 6.2 In-wall
> 
> 
> I will be connecting the player thru the 5.1 analog inputs on the Receiver.
> 
> It has been many years since I have upgraded a component so any advice would be appreciated. My gut feeling is that my equipment is more on the level of the oppo 93.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I ended up purchasing the oppo 93. I am very impressed with the build quality, sound, and picture quality. For those of you thinking of attaching this player through the analog inputs of an older receiver, i would highly recommend it.


The 93 has base management built in. In my case this is important because I run my sonus faber fronts in "large" mode so the base is sent to the speakers and to the rel sub. (The front left and front right speaker outputs on my receiver are connected to both my speakers and sub) With the 93, I can adjust the crossover down to 40hz, something I could only do before when using the receiver's DAC's. (I hope this setup is correct, I am not an expert on how crossovers work and just copied the settings from my receiver, which was set up by an audio professional) Now I get lossless audio and still have an accurate speaker set up with bass management. (If my setup is correct ???)


When you consider the cost of replacing the B&K avr 307 with a something of similar quality, this player has saved me a fortune.


I also like the downmix feature (7.1 to 5.1). With this feature, the audio to the surround back is passed to the surround speakers. I assume there is some processing to give a phantom effect, but I like the effect better than just running in 7.1 and missing the audio to the surround back altogether.


Hope this helps someone in a similar situation and I would appreciate any feedback on my speaker setup.


----------



## ronano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu* /forum/post/21755707
> 
> 
> My take is the opposite. The Concerto speakers are excellent, the 307 is an excellent analog receiver. Both the 93 and the 95 provide 7.1 inputs if you ever want to take your system there. I think this is exactly the type of system that gets the most out of the 95.
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the 93 is no slouch as far as analog outputs, but with a system like yours, the 95 will make a difference. It provides all of the decoding of the lossless formats (HT and music) that your 307 lacks, and has very high end D/A conversion.
> 
> 
> Post this same on the 95 thread and they'll be all over you on the goodness of the 95 for your setup. I have two systems, one based on a current AVR, which I use only HDMI on for all listening, then another that is analog with an older AVR. The HDMI system will be getting a 93, the analog system will get my current 83, but I will be upgrading it to an 83SE through Oppo's upgrade offering.
> 
> 
> My 2 cents - go with the 95, drop into the 95 thread and talk to the folks there.



Thanks for the input. I ended up buying the 93. These Oppo units seem to hold their values well, so I will probably get a couple of years out of it, and then upgrade to the 95. It was hard to think of spending $1,000 on the 95 when my receiver is selling on ebay at the sub $400 mark.


For any one reading this, the B&K avr 307 matched with the oppo 93 is an amazing deal for less than $1000. In my opionion it will sound better and have equal picture quality to units that cost 3 or 4 times the price. Of course you will need good speakers and will have to program the RC to do the hdmi switching on the tv.


I did a side by side comparison with the oppo supplied hdmi cable and a 1.4 compliant cable of a different brand. The oppo cable is better so I would recommend using the supplied cable.


----------



## JKent

So what's the current thinking about a good inexpensive BD? I have an Oppo SD player and it's nice but I'm not spending $500 for an Oppo 93. The Panasonics always seem good. Have not seen a lot of info on what I believe are new models: DMP-BD77, DMP-BD755, DMP-BD87. Any suggestions? btw--I don't need 3D. Would like a region-free hack but that's not critical.


----------



## mystic_sniper28

With the sub 150-450 players you buy all have basic features...


the only player i know that is region universal on bd is toshiba via code unlock to change regions..


looking sony everything is universal on dvd and bd unless the disc itself has a regiona/b lock hardcoded into it..


I found it best to have a sony it will play everything you have though for stubbon titles I would have a toshiba set to the region in question, however I don't know how many changes you can do before perma-lock activates and region locks the player to 1 region for bd's..


I own both r1/rA dvd/bd titles, and r4-2/rB dvd/bd titles, so far the only bd disc i've had issues with region hard code lock was with a region A devil may cry disc's..


i have yet to see a hidden code option for sony bd players, I would also say if you currently use the ps3 as a primary bd playback transport i would suggest looking at a standalone bd option and keep the console as a gaming machine as sony consoles tend to be the most region locked consoles you can buy, and modding them can lead to seeing the console banned from the sony network..


my opinion region locking is archaic and the practice needs to stop..


----------



## mdavej

Insignia is also region free BD with a simple hack. Those run about $40 on eBay.


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21762025
> 
> 
> Insignia is also region free BD with a simple hack. Those run about $40 on eBay.



yes that was true.. until there was a firmware to fix that problem.


the oppo can be made region free. its a mod that you can add either internal or outside. it will change the regions for blu rays. there is a super disc for dvds only. I have that and it works great.


Jacob


----------



## JKent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JKent* /forum/post/21760533
> 
> 
> So what's the current thinking about a good inexpensive BD? I have an Oppo SD player and it's nice but I'm not spending $500 for an Oppo 93. The Panasonics always seem good. Have not seen a lot of info on what I believe are new models: DMP-BD77, DMP-BD755, DMP-BD87. Any suggestions? btw--I don't need 3D. Would like a region-free hack but that's not critical.


We're going off on the region-free tangent. Can someone help me decide on a good BD player that's NOT $500? Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JKent* /forum/post/21762216
> 
> We're going off on the region-free tangent. Can someone help me decide on a good BD player that's NOT $500? Thanks for any ideas.



try the 2012 panasonic models.


Jacob


----------



## Oblio

I have HD equipment that is pre-HDMI, using component video and 5.1 analog audio connections.


Without the HDMI interface I understand I cannot view CMI/HDCP protected programing above 420p, or possibly at all.


I'd like a good quality, reasonably priced Blu-Ray player with profile 2.0 WIFI streaming capability, DLNA and component 5.1/7.1 audio... I figure I can solve the HDMI-> Component video issue with an HD fury converter.


Any recommendations?


----------



## mdavej

I'd look at 2010 models rather than drop a lot of coin on an HD fury. On those, you'll still get 1080i on BD plus analog audio. They should be really cheap as well. I sold my last 2010 player with all those features for about $40 not long ago.


----------



## Oblio

My concern is about the idea that without the HDMI interface handshake I understand I cannot view HDCP protected programing above 420p, or possibly at all.


I understand not everything is HDCP protected yet, but if the disc is encoded the componenent video outputs are dummied down severely to NTSC or turned off completely.


Any experience with this?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oblio* /forum/post/21769358
> 
> 
> My concern is about the idea that without the HDMI interface handshake I understand I cannot view HDCP protected programing above 420p, or possibly at all.
> 
> 
> I understand not everything is HDCP protected yet, but if the disc is encoded the componenent video outputs are dummied down severely to NTSC or turned off completely.
> 
> 
> Any experience with this?



HDCP applies only to HDMI. Component video is controlled by different licensing.


Before 2011 players could produce 1080i over component. You can still find new "pre-sunset" players that were introduced before that deadline. We have a thread on this here.


Player models introduced 2011 and after cannot produce high definition video over component. (Technically, the final output resolution is not restricted, but the image must be reduced to 1/4 it's original resolution first. It could be upscaled thereafter. Most likely vendors will just produce 480i because its easier).


Soon new players will not be allowed to produce video from Blu-ray over component at all.


Your choices:
Find a pre-sunset player. You can still get newly manufactured and currently supported models.

Try the HDFury gizmo, in which case any HDMI player will work.

Put your component display in the dumpster and buy something with HDMI. This is what the industry wants you to do.


Copy protected DVDs may not be upscaled over component at all.


-Bill


----------



## Oblio

Thanks Bill- could you tell me what the name of the thread is for those pre-sunset Blu-Ray players?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oblio* /forum/post/21769498
> 
> 
> Thanks Bill- could you tell me what the name of the thread is for those pre-sunset Blu-Ray players?



See:

2011 model with component outputs and 1080i? 

Analog Sunset Begins.. 


-Bill


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ronano* /forum/post/21758896
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input. I ended up buying the 93. These Oppo units seem to hold their values well, so I will probably get a couple of years out of it, and then upgrade to the 95. It was hard to think of spending $1,000 on the 95 when my receiver is selling on ebay at the sub $400 mark.
> 
> 
> For any one reading this, the B&K avr 307 matched with the oppo 93 is an amazing deal for less than $1000. In my opionion it will sound better and have equal picture quality to units that cost 3 or 4 times the price. Of course you will need good speakers and will have to program the RC to do the hdmi switching on the tv.
> 
> 
> I did a side by side comparison with the oppo supplied hdmi cable and a 1.4 compliant cable of a different brand. The oppo cable is better so I would recommend using the supplied cable.



No worries, the 93 is an excellent analog player, it does hold its value (check the 83 prices) and you'll get years of enjoyment out of it. Really like your setup, by the way.


----------



## PRO710HD

I just picked up a 2011 Panny 55 st30 plasma for my bedroom.


Can someone suggest a decent player for mainly Blurays? Are the Panny 2012 units out yet? I think I saw a BDT100 on sale at Sears but not sure if that's 2011 or 2012?


----------



## golffnutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO710HD* /forum/post/21775153
> 
> 
> I just picked up a 2011 Panny 55 st30 plasma for my bedroom.
> 
> 
> Can someone suggest a decent player for mainly Blurays? Are the Panny 2012 units out yet? I think I saw a BDT100 on sale at Sears but not sure if that's 2011 or 2012?



If you con't mind could you tell us what you paid for the st30 55" plasma? Thank you.


----------



## mdavej

The BDT100 is a 2010 model. I wouldn't bother with something that outdated unless it was really, really cheap because it won't be getting any more updates to support the latest titles. The 2012 panasonics are 220, 320, etc. Any player will be fine for bluray.


----------



## PRO710HD

Come to think of it I think it was a Bdt110 which is 2011 model right? Think it was 80 on sale from 100


----------



## Led Zappa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21775205
> 
> 
> The BDT100 is a 2010 model. I wouldn't bother with something that outdated unless it was really, really cheap because it won't be getting any more updates to support the latest titles. The 2012 panasonics are 220, 320, etc. Any player will be fine for bluray.



Are you telling me I have to buy a new Bluray player every 2 years if I want to watch a current movie?


----------



## mdavej

Never thought of it that way, but I have to say yes, if you want 100% compatibility. Fact is firmware updates are few and far between for older players, and studios are constantly releasing incompatible discs. It's not like the good old days of DVD when we actually had standards so any player would play any disc.


Just look at the firmware history of your own BD60 ( LINK ). You got a new firmware every few months for "Blu-ray disc playability" for 2 years, then they suddenly stopped. You haven't had an update since 2010 and never will have another. And I don't think that's because every disc in the future will magically be compatible.


I learned this a long time ago. I've actually never kept a player more than 6 months (except my PS3). I'm just grateful I can unload these soon-to-be doorstops on ebay and get most of my money back.


----------



## Jacksparrow1020

I have a Samsung UN46D6300 TV and a Denon 2112ci receiver. Would appreciate if you guys could suggest a bluray player. I don't think I need a networking bluray player as my TV and receiver have networking capabilities but I'm open to suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Led Zappa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21775372
> 
> 
> Never thought of it that way, but I have to say yes, if you want 100% compatibility. Fact is firmware updates are few and far between for older players, and studios are constantly releasing incompatible discs. It's not like the good old days of DVD when we actually had standards so any player would play any disc.
> 
> 
> Just look at the firmware history of your own BD60 ( LINK ). You got a new firmware every few months for "Blu-ray disc playability" for 2 years, then they suddenly stopped. You haven't had an update since 2010 and never will have another. And I don't think that's because every disc in the future will magically be compatible.
> 
> 
> I learned this a long time ago. I've actually never kept a player more than 6 months (except my PS3). I'm just grateful I can unload these soon-to-be doorstops on ebay and get most of my money back.



I haven't run into a disc playing problem since I first got the unit. I guess until this is clear I will rent a movie before ever buying one. I'm not buying new players every couple years to line the pockets of these pukes. I already buy very few blurays because of all this security crap with HDMI. What a ****ing mess.


----------



## OtherSongs

Please name *recent* blu-ray players having 5.1/7.1 analog RCA rear panel RCA outs.


So far Panasonic DMP-BDT 500 (out in May?), OPPO 93, and OPPO 95 are what I've found. All fairly pricey units.


Are there any other *recent* units that I can buy NEW?


FWIW I just bought the recent inexpensive Monoprice unit and am returning it.


----------



## ru4real




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OtherSongs* /forum/post/21775888
> 
> 
> Please name *recent* blu-ray players having 5.1/7.1 analog RCA rear panel RCA outs.
> 
> 
> So far Panasonic DMP-BDT 500 (out in May?), OPPO 93, and OPPO 95 are what I've found. All fairly pricey units.
> 
> 
> Are there any other *recent* units that I can buy NEW?
> 
> 
> FWIW I just bought the recent inexpensive Monoprice unit and am returning it.



Samsung BD-C6900, a 2010 model you can still buy new. The 2011 "replacement" BD-D6500 lacks 7.1 analog outputs.


Panasonic DMP-BD85K, another 2010 model, that's hard to find new.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacksparrow1020* /forum/post/21775390
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung UN46D6300 TV and a Denon 2112ci receiver. Would appreciate if you guys could suggest a bluray player. I don't think I need a networking bluray player as my TV and receiver have networking capabilities but I'm open to suggestions. Thanks!



Where network connections might help you is in getting pain free firmware updates to deal with Disc compatibility problems that pop up now and then.


Otherwise, if you're just using it as a bluray/DVD player, any good one will do - the Panasonics have gotten good press here lately.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu* /forum/post/21778270
> 
> 
> Where network connections might help you is in getting pain free firmware updates to deal with Disc compatibility problems that pop up now and then.



Also, it's good to have options. PQ when streaming Netflix is significantly better with my 2011 BluRay player than my top-of-the-line 2011 plasma, even though they are the same brand (Panny). Go figure.


----------



## Jacksparrow1020




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu* /forum/post/21778270
> 
> 
> Where network connections might help you is in getting pain free firmware updates to deal with Disc compatibility problems that pop up now and then.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, if you're just using it as a bluray/DVD player, any good one will do - the Panasonics have gotten good press here lately.



Yeah that's true. I didn't even think about it.

Would anyone suggest a decent model less than $200. Thanks!


----------



## OtherSongs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu* /forum/post/21778270
> 
> 
> Where network connections might help you is in getting pain free firmware updates to deal with Disc compatibility problems that pop up now and then.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, if you're just using it as a bluray/DVD player, any good one will do - the Panasonics have gotten good press here lately.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacksparrow1020* /forum/post/21779559
> 
> 
> Yeah that's true. I didn't even think about it.
> 
> Would anyone suggest a decent model less than $200. Thanks!



The just released 2012 Panasonic models are getting very good user comments here in "Official Panasonic DMP-BDT 220/320/500 Owners Thread" at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1395341 


It's still a fairly short thread; I suggest that you read all of it.


Both the 220 and 320 are under $200.


----------



## Jacksparrow1020




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OtherSongs* /forum/post/21781839
> 
> 
> The just released 2012 Panasonic models are getting very good user comments here in "Official Panasonic DMP-BDT 220/320/500 Owners Thread" at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1395341
> 
> 
> It's still a fairly short thread; I suggest that you read all of it.
> 
> 
> Both the 220 and 320 are under $200.



Thanks! Will check them out.


----------



## Luge8




> Quote:
> Hi,
> 
> 
> is there any blu-ray player with source direct in below-OPPO price range? Desperatelly looking for one as my receiver has Marvell Qdeo and such stuff...
> 
> 
> Thank you.



I change my previous question littlebit:


What is the best transport blu ray player under $300? I mean: it is able to output 4:2:2 YCbCr colours (Panny can), has source direct (Panny has not), does not distort colours (according to hometheaterhifi.com Panny does not).


And audio question: I know that blu ray audio can be transferred as bitstream but what about CD audio? I am going to use blu ray player also to play CDs. Can any bluray player bitstream CD/SACD/DVD-Audio?


Thank you very much.


----------



## nikunjbhakta

Is there a true network blu ray player put there?


Where I can put 1 player in the media closet and have it play at any given TV within the house?


Is there an app based TV that can do this? Or some other network interphase that can?


----------



## meyerovb

I've got a top end receiver with hdmi 1.4, so I don't need analog outs. Using hdmi for audio, will there be any audio quality difference between different players? Will having dual hdmi out give me any advantage (less signal noise or something)?


I plan on solely watching 2d/3d blu-rays, no streaming/dvd/avcd/etc. Solely for blu-rays, will there be any PQ difference between players? What are the best few players on the market solely for 2d/3d blu-ray PQ performance?


Thanks!


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyerovb* /forum/post/21799971
> 
> 
> I've got a top end receiver with hdmi 1.4, so I don't need analog outs. Using hdmi for audio, will there be any audio quality difference between different players? Will having dual hdmi out give me any advantage (less signal noise or something)?
> 
> 
> I plan on solely watching 2d/3d blu-rays, no streaming/dvd/avcd/etc. Solely for blu-rays, will there be any PQ difference between players? What are the best few players on the market solely for 2d/3d blu-ray PQ performance?



No for all your questions. All players will give you the same audio (your receiver is doing the audio processing), very similar video for BluRay (there is some PQ difference for upscaling SD DVDs), and no need for dual HDMI outs (that is for people with non-3D capable receivers). I recommend the Panasonic players as great value (the 110 for wired and 210 for WiFi are the 2011 models, and the 220 and 320 are the 2012 models.


----------



## meyerovb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/21800471
> 
> 
> No for all your questions. All players will give you the same audio (your receiver is doing the audio processing), very similar video for BluRay (there is some PQ difference for upscaling SD DVDs), and no need for dual HDMI outs (that is for people with non-3D capable receivers). I recommend the Panasonic players as great value (the 110 for wired and 210 for WiFi are the 2011 models, and the 220 and 320 are the 2012 models.



So this is just bs?


TWIN HDMI for digital audio processing can create an ideal acoustic environment for the audio receiver. Additional output can be dedicated for audio output. Less interference from the video signal creates an ideal environment for the audio receiver to achieve pure, high quality sound.


----------



## mdavej

100% BS. HDMI is designed to carry digital video and audio with no interference whatsoever. It's a perfect bitstream. The kind of interference you might see from multiplexing analog signals is non-existent. If you can think of a single scenario in which some kind of video interference can change a the bit in the audio stream, please tell us. Even if it were possible (which it isn't), error correction would fix it.


----------



## Caiwyn

Are there any blu-ray players that have dvd upscaling performance on par with Oppo but at a sub-$200 price point? I'm considering the Oppo, but it's getting hard to justify $500 on a player now that Netflix and VOD are becoming more prominent.


----------



## David Susilo

if you're interested in quality at all, then:


1. you won't use Netflix or any other VOD to begin with

2. if you use Netflix or any other VOD service, you'll need the best scaler for streaming (lack of) quality then you'll still need at least a Pioneer Elite BDP-53FD (streets as low as $350 in Canada)


----------



## golffnutt

OK, since there seems to be differing opinions please tell me simply how to connect my CD player to my AVR for the very best analog sound quality on CD's? Thank you.


----------



## David Susilo

depending on your CD player. If the AVR have better DAC then connect it using S/PDIF coax cable digitally to the receiver. If the CD player have better DAC then use the RCA output to the receiver.


I use a Pioneer PD-D9 CD player analog out to Musical Fidelity X10v3 tube buffer to my receiver's analog input.


----------



## golffnutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/21803771
> 
> 
> depending on your CD player. If the AVR have better DAC then connect it using S/PDIF coax cable digitally to the receiver. If the CD player have better DAC then use the RCA output to the receiver.
> 
> 
> I use a Pioneer PD-D9 CD player analog out to Musical Fidelity X10v3 tube buffer to my receiver's analog input.



Thank you David for the reply. I have an Oppo 83 player and an Onkyo 876 AVR which has 2 HDMI outs by the way. Would you happen to know which has the better DAC. I know the Oppo has Wolfsen and I think the Onkyo has Burr-Brown?


Also if I do as you say and connect using the S/PDIF coax cable (one cable right) digitally won't that give me a digital sound instead of analog sound? Thank you for helping a beginner.


----------



## David Susilo

I personally like Wolfson.DAC the most.


In terms of connection, yes the connection to your AVR will be digital, but the signal will still have to be converted from digital to analog be it being done in the player, in the receiver or on a standalone DAC.


Trust your ears, try both, choose whichever one you like most and enjoy the music.


----------



## golffnutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/21803847
> 
> 
> I personally like Wolfson.DAC the most.
> 
> 
> In terms of connection, yes the connection to your AVR will be digital, but the signal will still have to be converted from digital to analog be it being done in the player, in the receiver or on a standalone DAC.
> 
> 
> Trust your ears, try both, choose whichever one you like most and enjoy the music.



Thanks much David. Do I need to use a special cable for the digital cable or just any regular RCA cable? I promise this is the last question. Thank you.


----------



## Caiwyn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/21803721
> 
> 
> if you're interested in quality at all, then:
> 
> 
> 1. you won't use Netflix or any other VOD to begin with
> 
> 2. if you use Netflix or any other VOD service, you'll need the best scaler for streaming (lack of) quality then you'll still need at least a Pioneer Elite BDP-53FD (streets as low as $350 in Canada)



I mainly use Netflix/Amazon/VOD as a substitute for disc rentals, and for my daughter's childrens' shows (she likes the Wonder Pets).


But although standard DVD is slowly receding, I still do have some standard DVDs that aren't available in blu-ray and which I'd like to watch with high-quality upscaling. Are there any sub-$200 players that compare to the Oppo, or does nothing else come close?


----------



## mdavej

Many Oppo owners in this forum have stated that Panasonic upconversion is on par with Oppo. Those start around $90.


----------



## David Susilo

Ask away. We're all here to learn and help each other.


For cable, you don't need special digital cable. Any 75 Ohm cable will do when the length is around 5 ft. So composite video cable is enough.


----------



## Luge8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luge8* /forum/post/21790040
> 
> 
> I change my previous question littlebit:
> 
> 
> What is the best transport blu ray player under $300? I mean: it is able to output 4:2:2 YCbCr colours (Panny can), has source direct (Panny has not), does not distort colours (according to hometheaterhifi.com Panny does not).
> 
> 
> And audio question: I know that blu ray audio can be transferred as bitstream but what about CD audio? I am going to use blu ray player also to play CDs. Can any bluray player bitstream CD/SACD/DVD-Audio?
> 
> 
> Thank you very much.



I will answer myself: I found Denon DBP-1611 for around $400 in Central Europe (where I am). It plays every disc, has no streaming options (only youtube) and is insanely expensive in comparation to that all it has to do is just "nothing" - just read and bitstream.... Also Marantz 5005 has the same functionality (as it is IMHO nearly the same player) and is even more expensive.


Pioneer BDP-320 has also Source direct, however it is quite obsolete and full of problems (according to owners thread).


And of course all the OPPOs with price tag even higher than Marantz.


Sad that neither Onkyo nor Yamaha nor anybody else offers any alternative...


I am wondering that nobody has filled this space in market (cheaper quality BD transport player) yet...


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luge8* /forum/post/21804313
> 
> 
> I am wondering that nobody has filled this space in market (cheaper quality BD transport player) yet...



OPPO had the $280 BDP-80 a few years ago, but it didn't last long. It was specifically intended for the transport niche.


Fashions change. First everyone wanted a transport, then every device had to stream every online service. Now it's 2D->3D conversion and soon 4k upscaling.


I would be just as happy with a simple transport.


-Bill


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Caiwyn* /forum/post/21803705
> 
> 
> Are there any blu-ray players that have dvd upscaling performance on par with Oppo but at a sub-$200 price point? I'm considering the Oppo, but it's getting hard to justify $500 on a player now that Netflix and VOD are becoming more prominent.



Yes. Check out the Panasonics.


----------



## David Susilo

I own the Panasonic BDT-310 but IMHO the upscaling for streaming content is still lower in quality than my BDP-LX55 (BDP-53FD).


----------



## golffnutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/21803911
> 
> 
> Ask away. We're all here to learn and help each other.
> 
> 
> For cable, you don't need special digital cable. Any 75 Ohm cable will do when the length is around 5 ft. So composite video cable is enough.



Thank you so much. Have a pleasant evening.


----------



## tommylicious

are there any dvd players NOT made in China? can anyone suggest a good Made in Japan unit? thanks.


----------



## David Susilo

there is no more BD player made in Japan anymore. Only BDR (like DVR but with BD burner) that are not available for markets outside Japan.


To put it simply, people want cheap player, cheap player can't be made in Japan.


Unfortunately, due to the market demand, we end up getting what we are willing to pay for.


----------



## tommylicious

What current production


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommylicious* /forum/post/21810840
> 
> 
> What current production


----------



## bookem dano

I just upgraded to a denon 3312 receiver and figure I should upgrade my old non bitstreaming ps3 for the blu-ray to take advantage of all the receivers capabilities.


I'm looking for a good blu-ray player that's quick and versatile and one that has either a bluetooth remote ability or one that has a web remote interface or an android app.


Currently I don't use the PS3 for anything except playing movies. I'm looking for wifi/bluetooth remote so I can put it in a closet.


Is there such a thing out there?


Also, I am quite amazed at what Samsung has done with HD tv pictures lately. Is there any player that helps the latest samsung display even better?


Thanks!


Looking into Samsung BD-E5900. Newegg doesn't seem to give good reviews on the samsung models.


----------



## BillP

IMO, Samsung reliability for BluRay players is poor. I don't recommend them.


----------



## meyerovb

I've settled on a small form factor 3d player, I believe my only 3 options are panasonic dmp-bbt01, samsung bd-d7000 and bd-es6000. I am solely going to watch blu-rays, I will not upconvert from 2d to 3d on the player, and I will be placing it horizontally, not vertically. Based on this, I feel all 3 are equal performers (random amazon reviews not withstanding). Any differing opinions? Which of these will give me the best blu-ray picture quality and load times?


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/21816957
> 
> 
> IMO, Samsung reliability for BluRay players is poor. I don't recommend them.



+1 on that


----------



## bookem dano

two minus on the samsung, what's the best then?

Any particular reason for the minus?


----------



## David Susilo

They don't last long, very finicky with certain titles (but then it got fix via firmware... 6 months later). None of my Sammy lasted longer than 6 months of regular use or 1 year of very seldom use (this includes TV, mobile phone, pc monitor)


----------



## THe_Flash

Looking for a solidly built player that handles 3D and can handle wireless. I was thinking about the Pioneer 52FD, since my receiver already has a Marvell chip in it, I don't feel as though I would need the 53FD. The Oppo 93 is nice, but about $200 more than I want to lay down. Any other players I should consider?


----------



## David Susilo

Panasonic BDT-320 will be your best bet then.


----------



## TOOEVL

Serious question-Why should I consider a high end Blu ray player,like the Pioneer Elite over a cheap blu ray player like a LG?


thanks!


----------



## David Susilo

1. 3 year warranty in Canada (2 year in the US)

2. better picture quality (less processing on the Pioneer)

3. faster playback

4. ability to resume java movies (exclusive to Pioneer, IIRC)

5. far far FAAAAR better upscaling


----------



## TOOEVL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/21822975
> 
> 
> 1. 3 year warranty in Canada (2 year in the US)
> 
> 2. better picture quality (less processing on the Pioneer)
> 
> 3. faster playback
> 
> 4. ability to resume java movies (exclusive to Pioneer, IIRC)
> 
> 5. far far FAAAAR better upscaling



Thanks! I've been debating this over and over in my head,this solves it.


----------



## Jon Middleton

I'm getting my home theater set up, finally. I bought gear long ago, and have a Rotel 1066, an NEC HT 1000, Watt Puppy V.1s, and have a new Bryston 4B on the way. My room was prewired for Component only. I may still use the projector, but need a most excellent Blu Ray player. I have lots options, and could even go WirelessHD with a new projector. I guess the Oppo is good, but is anything better under $1000?


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jon Middleton* /forum/post/21826801
> 
> 
> I'm getting my home theater set up, finally. I bought gear long ago, and have a Rotel 1066, an NEC HT 1000, Watt Puppy V.1s, and have a new Bryston 4B on the way. My room was prewired for Component only. I may still use the projector, but need a most excellent Blu Ray player. I have lots options, and could even go WirelessHD with a new projector. I guess the Oppo is good, but is anything better under $1000?



Cambridge Audio 650 BD is nice


----------



## Jon Middleton

It looks like the Oppo 95 is the way to go. I may go to the Integra 40.2 Pre/Pro; I wonder how it compares to the 1066 audio-wise. It looks like both the 40.2 and the Oppo will stream, which sounds redundant.


Where's the best place to buy the Oppo?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jon Middleton* /forum/post/21828617
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the best place to buy the Oppo?



Most people buy directly from OPPO. They have a page of resellers; you can sometimes get free shipping from those places.


Since OPPO is mostly direct to the consumer, you won't find discounted prices.


-Bill


----------



## rlsmith

Panasonic has a player listed at Amazon (see http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...pf_rd_i=507846 ) that claims to have 7.1 analog out and dual HDMI. However, I cannot find it anyplace else. Does anyone know about this?


----------



## David Susilo

the only one with dual HDMI and 7.1 analog out is the BDT-500. Amazon must've made a mistake.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlsmith* /forum/post/21830235
> 
> 
> Panasonic has a player listed at Amazon (see http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...pf_rd_i=507846 ) that claims to have 7.1 analog out and dual HDMI. However, I cannot find it anyplace else. Does anyone know about this?



You can pre-order it HERE and a few other places. Otherwise you may want to wait until it's actually available for sale. But the 220 you linked doesn't have those features, only the 500 does. For that kind of money, I'd rather have an Oppo.


----------



## EricL

I'm basically settled on one of these for my 3d player to go with a panasonic 3d plasma. In looking at specs, features, etc I don't see huge differences, and I can more or less get them all in the same price range ($80-130). So i'm a bit stumped. The sony's have certain slightly nicer features, the panasonics have some as well, and particularly on the 220 the ability to read NTFS formatted USB sticks (and so far as I can tell external drives?) is nice too.


Not primarily used for streaming, have an xbox 360 and ability to throw a PC in the room too if I want to, i've got a nice 8gb core 2 duo spare machine with a decent video card i'm not using.


So someone who has tried any 2 of the above let me know what they think


----------



## mdavej

Why are you looking at obsolete models (except for the 220) when the new ones are just as cheap? You aren't interested in streaming, but you do seem somewhat interested in file playback from USB. In that case sony wins by a long shot. Check out the 590. Many have found it at Target B&M for less than $120. File playback and streaming are really the only differentiating features among brands these days.


But I have to ask why would you pay extra for streaming Netflix on xbox (requires Gold, right?) when a standalone player can do it for free? And why would you stream Netflix from a PC when a standalone player is higher resolution and has better sound (DD+)? Isn't it a pain to use a PC since you need time to boot up, use a wireless keyboard/mouse or clunky remote, then open netflix in a browser, and switch to full screen. Then you have to use a keyboard or mouse to fast forward, rewind or navigate. I don't see why anyone would want to do all that when a standalone player is so much faster, easier and better.


----------



## EricL

well, so far as obsolete models, it was that I can find refurbs under $100 for most of them, but if the 590 can be picked up that cheap i'll poke around for that.


I already keep xbox live gold for other things, so it doesn't cost extra. Generally the HTPCs are left on all the time, so no real boot up mode, a single click to a shortcut on the desktop takes me to netflix. Given the bitrate of netflix, is it really all that much better on standalones? I haven't seen that to be true on my samsung 2d blu ray player, or the xbox vs pc playing same film. i'll agree on the sound part though.


I'm going to hunt for 590 deals now


----------



## mdavej

Last I heard, NF on PC still maxed out at 720p. The latest players go to 1080p. Older ones like your xbox, sammy, sony 580/480 and panasonic 115/215 are all 720p. That explains why they all looked about the same. Although 720 looks great, 1080 looks even better and is about a 30% higher bitrate. So it would be a shame not to take advantage of it, especially if you get it for free with a new player like the sony x90 series or panny x20 series. Avoid the 390 since it's not 3D like the 590. I use my HTPC only for stuff I can't get on a standalone, like Hulu, Youtube in HD and decent web surfing.


I got rid of my old panny 110 a while ago and am searching for a 590 myself to replace my 570 now.


Good luck


----------



## EricL

so far best pricing I see is about 135, still not bad. If I can pick up the open box 220 for $100 i'm just going to do that I think. But i'm going by my local target tonight to see


----------



## PRO710HD

Just picked up 2 freshly stocked DMP-BDT220s for my new 55" Panny Plasmas (ST30s).


My 82" Mits DLP is hooked up to a Panny DMP-BDT300 right now. It has 3d capability as well as the wireless adapter. Are there any advantages to replacing my BDT300 with a BDT220?


----------



## EricL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO710HD* /forum/post/21838467
> 
> 
> Just picked up 2 freshly stocked DMP-BDT220s for my new 55" Panny Plasmas (ST30s).
> 
> 
> My 82" Mits DLP is hooked up to a Panny DMP-BDT300 right now. It has 3d capability as well as the wireless adapter. Are there any advantages to replacing my BDT300 with a BDT220?



I think only for streaming services, outside of that doesn't sound like much really.


I got the ST30 55" for $819 from target as they were clearancing them, what an awesome deal on a great TV


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricL* /forum/post/21835277
> 
> 
> Given the bitrate of netflix, is it really all that much better on standalones? I haven't seen that to be true on my samsung 2d blu ray player, or the xbox vs pc playing same film. i'll agree on the sound part though.



Yes. Significantly. For anyone that is paying for Netflix monthly, and has adequate bandwith, you're crazy for not taking advantage of the 1080p/DD+ streams.


----------



## Scottyp3

Ok i just bought a panasonic vt 30and love it so far.


I thin my $60 samsung blur ay player from a few years ago might not be the bets option.


I want the best PQ i can get from mainly blu rays.


Is there a big difference in PQ of blu rays between high end and low end blu ray?


Any good choices tog et the best picture quailty?


thanks


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scottyp3* /forum/post/21851229
> 
> 
> Is there a big difference in PQ of blu rays between high end and low end blu ray?



No.


----------



## golffnutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/21851550
> 
> 
> No.



If no then what are the differences? I'd like to learn something here. Thank you.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golffnutt* /forum/post/21851854
> 
> 
> If no then what are the differences? I'd like to learn something here. Thank you.



The very high end players are for the audiophile market, for which there is no upper limit on price.


Below that it is a matter of features, support, etc.


Ideally there should be no difference in digital transports for audio and video. (Analog is a different matter, but again that's mostly an audiophile realm). It would be nice if products were tested to verify they are doing the basic functions correctly, but it's a lot of time and expense to do that. There was much more testing of DVD players a few years ago.


Blu-ray video is pretty much ready to display as is on the disc. It needs to be decoded and chroma upsampled, which should not be difficult, but over the years we have seen a lot of consumer electronics that make basic blunders.


-Bill


----------



## golffnutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/21851988
> 
> The very high end players are for the audiophile market, for which there is no upper limit on price.
> 
> 
> What does this mean, my question was what are the differences in high end BR players versus low end BR players since everyone seems to agree there are basically no PQ differences?
> 
> Below that it is a matter of features, support, etc.
> 
> 
> Very generic statement, I was looking for specifics such as higher quality DAC's, better decoders, high end upconversion chips, etc.
> 
> Ideally there should be no difference in digital transports for audio and video. (Analog is a different matter, but again that's mostly an audiophile realm). It would be nice if products were tested to verify they are doing the basic functions correctly, but it's a lot of time and expense to do that. There was much more testing of DVD players a few years ago.
> 
> 
> What do the high end players do differently for the analog audio section to make it better sounding than low end players, again I was looking for specifics to learn something here.
> 
> Blu-ray video is pretty much ready to display as is on the disc. It needs to be decoded and chroma upsampled, which should not be difficult, but over the years we have seen a lot of consumer electronics that make basic blunders.
> 
> 
> This statement has nothing to do with the question I ask?
> 
> -Bill



I am just trying to educate myself here but this reply was very disappointing in that respect.


----------



## pbmpharmacist

Anyone know of a blu-ray player that has Amazon VOD, Netflix AND plays MKV files? It would definitely have to play the MKV files, preferrably WITH HD audio . I'm trying to talk myself out of a Roku box and into a new blu-ray player. I was looking at the Panny 220 but it looks like it doesn't play MKV all that well. Thanks.


----------



## fuzzylogik

I've been searching the forums/internet for some specific info about DLNA and have been surprised how overlooked this question is (or I just do poor internet searches). I'm looking to purchase a blu-ray player that has the best DLNA streaming properties (hard wired ethernet). It seems that most of the newer players *HAVE* DLNA, but I just have not been able to find which players do a better job.


I also considered building a media box stand alone but couldn't figure out how to integrate my beloved Harmony One IR remote, as the IR extenders that are marketed by Logitech do not work for the Harmony One. Their solution? Buy another remote.


Any suggestions on the blu-ray? Many thanks...


Fuzzylogik


----------



## teachsac

Search in the Help Me Choose a player thread at the top using keyword DLNA. Yields 307 results.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=959985 


S~


----------



## Talk2Me




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/21822933
> 
> 
> Panasonic BDT-320 will be your best bet then.



I had the BDT-320 for 3 weeks, but returned it and bought a $119 Sony S590. To MY eyes, the Sony has a slightly better PQ and the remote responds quicker. I am also buying a highly modified Oppo 93 (upgraded linear power supplies for audio and video, and TCXO mod). The mods are based on the $10K Arye DX-5. Every review I have read about the DX-5, says the improvement over the Oppo 83 is dramatic. Some will say mods make no difference, but I believe they do. From HomeTheater.com:


"This isn't the first high-end-priced player I've seenor the first I've used directly connected over HDMI to a front projector in my system (in this case, the JVC DLA-X7 reviewed in HT's May 2011 issue). It's just the first one I've seen that actually looks better in comparison to other players I've seen over HDMI. In addition to the superb deintleracing and scaling I mentioned earlier, our battery of standard test patterns revealed sharp, essentially perfect response at the frequency extremes with luma and chroma. The DX-5 fully revealed the highest frequencies in these patterns, and the vertical lines looked crisper than they did with the OPPO BDP-95 I used for comparison (also a direct feed to the JVC DLA-X7). Yet there was no implication that the frequencies were peaked or overemphasized. There was just an almost indescribable sensation that there was a little more of something (or everything) there.


This feeling persisted as I started watching program material on Blu-ray. I consistently found my eyes lingering on certain details that hadn't seemed as palpable on previous viewings with other players. A little extra shadow detail here, some more fabric texture there, a finer rendering of film grain, etc. There was always something. And this surprised me. With episodes of HBO's Deadwood, I was especially attuned to the disparity between the softer, noisier interior shots and the crisp photography in the outdoor sequences. With Welcome to the Rileys and especially David Fincher's The Social Network, I was really impressed by the low-level and shadow detail in the darker scenes (which is just about all of The Social Network) and the staggering dimensionality in the images. The DX-5's revealing nature wasn't always to a given movie's benefit. It also showed a lot of the seams in recent-vintage but not minty-fresh CGI-laden constructs. I rewatched the first three Pirates of the Caribbean movies on Blu-ray, and I'd never seen the complex motion and tight patterns of film grain displayed more smoothly and finely. But I'd also never seen the CGI stand out as conspicuously as it often did with the DX-5.


Essentially, whatever the cinematic intentions were with any given piece of program material, I felt that the DX-5 delivered those intentions with a bit more observable expression. Photographyboth film and digitalalways looked a little more evocative in terms of texture, gradation, and depth.


But again, these are details. The overall impact was that movies looked and felt more like movies on the DX-5. There was also an easy-on-the-eyes quality to the picture that I haven't encountered before. I know my comments on the HDMI video output looking better than other players will be met with skepticism. I get it. That's how I felt before I saw the DX-5. But after I spent time with it and went back and forth between it and the other players I had on hand, I unequivocally looked forward to watching movies on the DX-5 more than with any other Blu-ray player I've ever used. I know a lot of us like to think that it's all just 1s and 0s and that digital is digital. And often, that can be true in good and bad ways. But this is something different. Be brave and experience it before you pooh-pooh it (and me for writing this)."


----------



## Smoker25

Been looking around for a new BD player to replace my old LG BD390 and can't decide which one to get so I have a few questions:


1) Does Sony's Super Bit Mapping noticeably improve PQ or is it just a marketing gimmick and is Panasonic's Adaptive Chroma Processing the same thing as Super Bit Mapping?


2) Is it worth waiting for Sony's new 2012 model S790 or is the 780 good enough?


3) Apart from the touch pad remote, are there any other noticeable difference between BDT 220 & 320?


----------



## citrus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fuzzylogik* /forum/post/21854425
> 
> 
> I've been searching the forums/internet for some specific info about DLNA and have been surprised how overlooked this question is (or I just do poor internet searches). I'm looking to purchase a blu-ray player that has the best DLNA streaming properties (hard wired ethernet). It seems that most of the newer players *HAVE* DLNA, but I just have not been able to find which players do a better job.
> 
> 
> I also considered building a media box stand alone but couldn't figure out how to integrate my beloved Harmony One IR remote, as the IR extenders that are marketed by Logitech do not work for the Harmony One. Their solution? Buy another remote.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on the blu-ray? Many thanks...
> 
> 
> Fuzzylogik




The problem is that there are many formats of video & audio & the "best" DLNA Client on the Blu-Ray players depends on one's usage & the DLNA Server being used that is providing the service. Using the windows media center/player limits the need for a lots of formats required in the player. The Twonky media server has limitations on the folder depth available & many limitations regarding the presentation of the media list for use. In theory, one should need to check on the DLNA server being used by the player's DLNA client, but problems do arise.


There are maligned remarks about different players based on the inability to play some MKV video or ACHD videos. Both MKV & ACVD are containers that may contain incapability codecs with the player. I have some "MKV" files that won't produce sound on my Yamaha; I had some converted "MKV" files that won't have video but sound is ok.


You should get a copy of "MediaInfo" (free) to check why a video won't work. My MKV files that won't produce sound had used the "VORBIS" format for sound which wasn't supported by the Yamaha; I did forget to check the no video file on why but do see "PAL" as an output display parameter. Some video converters embed the "PAL" display format on all conversions without an option to change; the exception may be the converting for writing to a DVD.


Just look for a player with the most formats, both video & audio & hope for the best.


One always need to remember that the MKV & AVHD "formats" are really containers; think of them as a glass jar where it can have edible food or rocks & nails & possible combo. Whatever is in the jars are still useful but not everywhere or all the time; and remember the warnings about not using whatever is in a container if the seal is broken as what is in the container may make one sick due to tampering.


I've even gotten to check pull up the lid to check the inside seal for a while after the occasion I got scr*wed when the cylinder container had only 2 or 3 chips when I got home (the inner seal was broken as the thief ate most of the chips & placed the container back on the shelf).


----------



## mdavej

Fuzzylogik, the IR extender works fine with any remote, including the One. It's just an IR repeater (same as a powermid ). You must be thinking of the RF unit . Your original plan should work fine.


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fuzzylogik* /forum/post/21854425
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm looking to purchase a blu-ray player that has the best DLNA streaming properties (hard wired ethernet). It seems that most of the newer players *HAVE* DLNA, but I just have not been able to find which players do a better job.
> 
> 
> I also considered building a media box stand alone but couldn't figure out how to integrate my beloved Harmony One IR remote
> 
> ...
> 
> Any suggestions on the blu-ray? Many thanks...
> 
> 
> Fuzzylogik



I find DLNA a bit hard to use. Granted I've not tried more than half a dozen DLNA servers, so I'm no expert. My experience is that they all make it hard to find your videos. My suggestion is to buy something like a HDI Dune HD Smart Player ( http://dune-hd.com/hd_players/curren...-smart-h1.html ) for your stored media collection and a Blu-Ray player for disk playback. Other media servers my be cheaper, but they all have limitations that bothered me. Check out the AVS thread for the Dune ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post21857116 )


The Dune players do support Harmony One. [_Edit:_ Actually, I said it backwards... the Harmony database does support the Dune]


----------



## Scottyp3

Ok i want a PANASONIC blu ray player


HAve seen all the models and was wondering what would fit my criteria the best


1) PICTURE QUALITY FOR BLU RAYS AND DVD is #1


2) Audio


3)wi-fi


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scottyp3* /forum/post/21859209
> 
> 
> Ok i want a PANASONIC blu ray player
> 
> 
> HAve seen all the models and was wondering what would fit my criteria the best
> 
> 
> 1) PICTURE QUALITY FOR BLU RAYS AND DVD is #1
> 
> 
> 2) Audio
> 
> 
> 3)wi-fi



What do you mean by audio? Do you need analog audio or HDMI or optical?


----------



## Scottyp3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21859283
> 
> 
> What do you mean by audio? Do you need analog audio or HDMI or optical?



hdmi


guess thats insignificant with all blu rays


----------



## mdavej

Then the 220 is the one for you.


----------



## Jon Middleton

So, I was going to buy an Oppo 95, but am rethinking it. I have an older Rotel processor that doesn't have HDMI, so was going to use analog audio out of the 95 into the multi input on the Rotel. My projector is native 720P, too, so it's also limited. I'll go straight component out of the player to the projector.


The question is, will I get better SQ or PQ in my current system spending more money, or will something like a Sony 590 do about as well? I wouldn't mind buying a BD with 5.1 out, just to preserve that option. I only have Blu Ray and standard DVDs and CDs, nothing fancy. Thanks.


----------



## Dunderbeck

Hi,

I've got my first 3D HDTV (first HDTV), and need 3D Blu ray player that will upscale DVD nicely, Upscale as many computer files as possible (or will my Samsung UN55D7900 do that?), Play DVD+Rs and other recordables, has a good level of processing speed, will endure for a few years, Has Wifi and gets Netflix well, and all the basic stuff you always want.


I know the OPPO is the wonderkin of 3D blu ray players, but before I get one is there a cheaper alternative that costs under or around $250 (at a discount site if not the regular sites) that is lets say 2nd best after the OPPO?


Please let me know soon. I may buy an OPPO, but would like something cheaper if possible. The cheaper the better, but if 2nd best is at $275 I'll get it.


Thanks

PS

I don't want anything with big software problems. I origionally bought an LG that was #1 on consumer reports, but when I read the software upgrades killed it I returned it.


----------



## CCLAY

Hi all and thx for any response. I'm looking to buy a BD player to replace my older style PS3. Mostly because of the tough interface with my Control4 automation system.


I don't do 3D. I do like the WiFi capability of the newer models. I'm thinking to stay with Sony or maybe Panasonic, don't know. Streaming of Pandora and what not is attractive too. Don't do SACD so analog outs are not a big deal. Just really need a simple BD player to get the job done.


Chris


----------



## OtherSongs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dunderbeck* /forum/post/21862922
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've got my first 3D HDTV (first HDTV), and need 3D Blu ray player that will upscale DVD nicely, Upscale as many computer files as possible (or will my Samsung UN55D7900 do that?), Play DVD+Rs and other recordables, has a good level of processing speed, will endure for a few years, Has Wifi and gets Netflix well, and all the basic stuff you always want.
> 
> 
> I know the OPPO is the wonderkin of 3D blu ray players, but before I get one is there a cheaper alternative that costs under or around $250 (at a discount site if not the regular sites) that is lets say 2nd best after the OPPO?
> 
> 
> Please let me know soon. I may buy an OPPO, but would like something cheaper if possible. The cheaper the better, but if 2nd best is at $275 I'll get it.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PS
> 
> I don't want anything with big software problems. I origionally bought an LG that was #1 on consumer reports, but when I read the software upgrades killed it I returned it.



You might consider the soon to be released Panny 500 at a likely street price of about $300; at least that's what I'm waiting for. I'm hoping that the 500 will show up on amazon in the next few weeks.


The lower priced 2012 models (220 and 320) have already shown up and are getting good reviews at the 1st thread in the next paragraph.


There are two threads for the 500, the Panasonic DMP-BDT 220/320/500 thread and the Panasonic DMP BDT500 thread


----------



## PENDRAG0ON

Alrighty, my Samsung player is messing up randomly so I need to start looking for a replacement just incase it goes to crap. (hoping the problem is heat related since I had it running for almost 2 days...)


I am looking for a solid Sony bluray player for movie watching and nothing else. (I have another Sony but it doesnt have a remote so that is why I am looking for another Sony) Under $100 is what I am looking for.


----------



## dragion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PENDRAG0ON* /forum/post/21865527
> 
> 
> Alrighty, my Samsung player is messing up randomly so I need to start looking for a replacement just incase it goes to crap. (hoping the problem is heat related since I had it running for almost 2 days...)
> 
> 
> I am looking for a solid Sony bluray player for movie watching and nothing else. (I have another Sony but it doesnt have a remote so that is why I am looking for another Sony) Under $100 is what I am looking for.



Not an answer to your direct question, but maybe purchase a universal remote for the Sony?

Maybe see if there is another Sony branded remote that works with your player?


Just a couple of suggestions that might save you a few $$$


----------



## PENDRAG0ON




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dragion* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Not an answer to your direct question, but maybe purchase a universal remote for the Sony?
> 
> Maybe see if there is another Sony branded remote that works with your player?
> 
> 
> Just a couple of suggestions that might save you a few $$$



My TV remote handles most functions (but no menu button), so I never really bothered with it. (gotta love the sync functions of todays stuff) Neither player would be in use at the same time so it just made sense to look into another Sony.


Edit: It was heat related, just gotta remember to turn it off in the morning after leaving a show on a loop for the night.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dunderbeck* /forum/post/21862922
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've got my first 3D HDTV (first HDTV), and need 3D Blu ray player that will upscale DVD nicely, Upscale as many computer files as possible (or will my Samsung UN55D7900 do that?), Play DVD+Rs and other recordables, has a good level of processing speed, will endure for a few years, Has Wifi and gets Netflix well, and all the basic stuff you always want.
> 
> 
> I know the OPPO is the wonderkin of 3D blu ray players, but before I get one is there a cheaper alternative that costs under or around $250 (at a discount site if not the regular sites) that is lets say 2nd best after the OPPO?
> 
> 
> Please let me know soon. I may buy an OPPO, but would like something cheaper if possible. The cheaper the better, but if 2nd best is at $275 I'll get it.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PS
> 
> I don't want anything with big software problems. I origionally bought an LG that was #1 on consumer reports, but when I read the software upgrades killed it I returned it.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OtherSongs* /forum/post/21865091
> 
> 
> You might consider the soon to be released Panny 500 at a likely street price of about $300; at least that's what I'm waiting for. I'm hoping that the 500 will show up on amazon in the next few weeks.
> 
> 
> The lower priced 2012 models (220 and 320) have already shown up and are getting good reviews at the 1st thread in the next paragraph.
> 
> 
> There are two threads for the 500, the Panasonic DMP-BDT 220/320/500 thread and the Panasonic DMP BDT500 thread



Panny no longer plays DVD-RAM, in case you have any of those. Plus panny has very limited file playback capabilities. Sony is much better at that. But so far you haven't mentioned anything you need that most $120 players couldn't do. What features exactly are pushing you up into the $300 range?


----------



## Dunderbeck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OtherSongs* /forum/post/21865091
> 
> 
> You might consider the soon to be released Panny 500 at a likely street price of about $300; at least that's what I'm waiting for. I'm hoping that the 500 will show up on amazon in the next few weeks.
> 
> 
> The lower priced 2012 models (220 and 320) have already shown up and are getting good reviews at the 1st thread in the next paragraph.
> 
> 
> There are two threads for the 500, the Panasonic DMP-BDT 220/320/500 thread and the Panasonic DMP BDT500 thread



Hi,

By Panny do you mean Panasonic? Is there one that's out now that would qualify.

Thanks


----------



## OtherSongs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dunderbeck* /forum/post/21866777
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> By Panny do you mean Panasonic? Is there one that's out now that would qualify.
> 
> Thanks



You gave that prior post of yours the title of "What is the Best 3D Blue Ray Player after OPPO BDP 93"


The new 2012 Panasonic 500 is the only one that's likely to qualify vs the OPPO BDP 93.


The dedicated thread on the new Panasonic 500 is still fairly short and I suggest you read all of it at: Panasonic DMP BDT500 thread 


Based on posting by others in that thread, I expect the Panasonic DMP BDT500 to show up for sale in the next few weeks in the USA.


If you need a blu-ray player now, bite the bullet and buy the OPPO 93.


----------



## OtherSongs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21866751
> 
> 
> Panny no longer plays DVD-RAM, in case you have any of those. Plus panny has very limited file playback capabilities. Sony is much better at that. But so far you haven't mentioned anything you need that most $120 players couldn't do. What features exactly are pushing you up into the $300 range?



I need/want 1) top SQ (Sound Quality) and 2) 7.1 RCA/analog rear panel outs and 3) fast fast fast loading of blu-ray discs and 4) a price less than $500.


Given that, the new 2012 Panasonic DMP BDT500 is the only one that I see.


I can wait a few more weeks for it to show up for sale.


----------



## Dunderbeck

If I hook a computer up to my TV with 1080p is there one with good upscaling, and what would I look for in a computer, what feature in specs? Will upscaling be unnessisary if the computer is 1080p, even if it's not the best looking file?


----------



## Dunderbeck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21866751
> 
> 
> Panny no longer plays DVD-RAM, in case you have any of those. Plus panny has very limited file playback capabilities. Sony is much better at that. But so far you haven't mentioned anything you need that most $120 players couldn't do. What features exactly are pushing you up into the $300 range?



I'm looking for a good upscaling 3d blu ray that will make DVDs, recordable DVDs, and computer files from a drive look HD quality, if a computer with the right videp card upscales that would be great. I also want something that won't be buggy, and will play Netfix without problems. If there's a blu ray has this stuff for cheaper let me know. This is my first one, so I need more guidence than most. It must be 3d.


----------



## mdavej

Dunderbeck, I would look at the sony 590 then. It's $120 on amazon. Most players have decent upscaling these days, but none can work miracles, even Oppo. There's only so much you can do with SD material. Oppo has a slight edge in upscaling, but it's not worth the $300 premium IMO. I'm sure Oppo owners will disagree with me.


I've yet to see a TV with better upscaling than a player or external processor. If you feed it a 1080p signal, it won't be upscaling anyway. If your computer can't go to 1080p, just get a video card for it that can. How well it handles SD material depends on the software you use for playback. If you go with a blu-ray player like the sony instead, you'll need a good DLNA server running on your computer to stream your files. Serviio is a good, free one that works very well with sony. If you will only be streaming files from a drive or disc, then you don't need a DLNA server of course.


Since OtherSongs needs analog outputs and no file playback, the panny 500 is a better fit for him. Since you don't need analog, then that model would be a waste of money.


----------



## Dunderbeck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21867306
> 
> 
> Dunderbeck, I would look at the sony 590 then. It's $120 on amazon. Most players have decent upscaling these days, but none can work miracles, even Oppo. There's only so much you can do with SD material. Oppo has a slight edge in upscaling, but it's not worth the $300 premium IMO. I'm sure Oppo owners will disagree with me.
> 
> 
> I've yet to see a TV with better upscaling than a player or external processor. If you feed it a 1080p signal, it won't be upscaling anyway. If your computer can't go to 1080p, just get a video card for it that can. How well it handles SD material depends on the software you use for playback. If you go with a blu-ray player like the sony instead, you'll need a good DLNA server running on your computer to stream your files. Serviio is a good, free one that works very well with sony. If you will only be streaming files from a drive or disc, then you don't need a DLNA server of course.
> 
> 
> I see Serviio is software do I download it on the sony and can I download it on computers to increase stream speed? I also read a review that the sony is very slow processing, if that's true what would be a simmilar but faster player?
> 
> Since OtherSongs needs analog outputs and no file playback, the panny 500 is a better fit for him. Since you don't need analog, then that model would be a waste of money.



Does the Sony 590 play recordable media, and is the Netfix streaming good, and is it 3d? What's a DLNA server. does it connect to the modem or the router, or is this software? Do I install it on the sony or a computer conected to the router? Will the sony upscale videofiles from a harddrive?

Thanks


----------



## OtherSongs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21867306
> 
> 
> Dunderbeck, I would look at the sony 590 then. It's $120 on amazon. Most players have decent upscaling these days, but none can work miracles, even Oppo. There's only so much you can do with SD material. Oppo has a slight edge in upscaling, but it's not worth the $300 premium IMO. I'm sure Oppo owners will disagree with me.
> 
> 
> I've yet to see a TV with better upscaling than a player or external processor. If you feed it a 1080p signal, it won't be upscaling anyway. If your computer can't go to 1080p, just get a video card for it that can. How well it handles SD material depends on the software you use for playback. If you go with a blu-ray player like the sony instead, you'll need a good DLNA server running on your computer to stream your files. Serviio is a good, free one that works very well with sony. If you will only be streaming files from a drive or disc, then you don't need a DLNA server of course.
> 
> 
> Since OtherSongs needs analog outputs and no file playback, the panny 500 is a better fit for him. Since you don't need analog, then that model would be a waste of money.



Good response.


Dunderbeck asks questions that seem like he's not read what was immediately posted to him before, or even in the same post that he's quoted.


e.g. "what is Panny" when my refs followed up with Panasonic in the threads I gave a ref to.


----------



## Dunderbeck

I see that Serviio is software do i put it on the sony, and can I put it on computers for faster streaming?


I read a reiew that the sony was slow at processing, if so wheres a comprable player that's faster?


Does it upscale video files?


Does it play recordable media?


I'm sorry if I double check sometimes. This is my first BR and HDTV, and I'm very confused. I'm trying understand all the new stuff that's only new to me.


----------



## mdavej

Serviio runs on your computer. It will also transcode otherwise incompatible file types, at the expense of some PQ.


PS3 and panasonic are faster. But panny won't stream most file types, so it's a trade-off. If for example, PS3 takes 5 seconds to load netflix, panny takes 8 and sony takes 10, that's not a big deal to me (those number are just guesses).


It does upscale video files. They look ok, not stellar. It won't magically transform lousy SD content into awesome HD. I don't know of any player that will.


You'll have to check the manual or online specs for playable media. It handles the most common ones. I haven't pushed the envelope. I only use single layer DVD-R and DVD+R which it handles fine. Keep in mind I personally have an older model, but the 590 should be no different. Check out the 590 thread for more/better info.


----------



## Dunderbeck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21867857
> 
> 
> Serviio runs on your computer. It will also transcode otherwise incompatible file types, at the expense of some PQ.
> 
> 
> PS3 and panasonic are faster. But panny won't stream most file types, so it's a trade-off. If for example, PS3 takes 5 seconds to load netflix, panny takes 8 and sony takes 10, that's not a big deal to me (those number are just guesses).
> 
> 
> It does upscale video files. They look ok, not stellar. It won't magically transform lousy SD content into awesome HD. I don't know of any player that will.
> 
> 
> You'll have to check the manual or online specs for playable media. It handles the most common ones. I haven't pushed the envelope. I only use single layer DVD-R and DVD+R which it handles fine. Keep in mind I personally have an older model, but the 590 should be no different. Check out the 590 thread for more/better info.



Right now my router is not connected directly to a computer it is only conected to a print server for remote printing. Can I instal Serviio on my laptop and still effect the router/modem, or must I have a computer connected to the router to do Serviio?


I also am planning on getting a computer to connect to the TV, and a better laptop. If I use an old PC as the one plugged to the router will that lower the wifi speed?


Also, playing through a computer do any either in their player or their video card have an upscale function. What would I look for when buying the computer?


I'll look at the Sony 590's video file compatability, but do you think it will be expancive like the OPPO, or it will only play a few file types?


Thanks for the help

PS

If my questions are at all repetative I appologize. It's hard for me sometimes to process information without double checking.


----------



## mdavej

I'll answer what I can.


Whatever you run Serviio on will have to be on the same network as your player and will obviously need access to the files you want to play. Wifi speed depends on the capability of your router and devices. When transferring data from one device to another, speed is limited by the slowest device in the chain.


For smooth HD video, you need a fast processor and a good video card. I don't know what upscaling possibilities there are for computers. Best to ask about that in the HTPC forum.


Sony and Oppo have extensive file compatibility. Oppo has more. If file playback is a big priority, stand-alone file streamers like WD Live do that better than any disc player. It will be cheaper to buy a $100 disc player and a $100 file player than a $400 Oppo or an even more expensive computer.


However if you plan to use a PC and it's video output for file playback, why bother with getting a disc player or stand-alone file player at all? Pick one solution to each problem and stick with it. You can do everything with a PC, you can do some file streaming and discs with a disc player, or you can do all file streaming and no discs with a streaming box (WD, for example).


What you pick depends on your exact needs, budget and desire for simplicity. Personally, I like a cheap disc player that can stream most of my files and is simple and convenient to use. If it can't stream some, it's not a big deal to me. If you need 100% compatibility with all file types, then no disc player (at a reasonable cost) will do that.


I think you're getting into details about other solutions now that are beyond the scope of this thread.


----------



## Dunderbeck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21868149
> 
> 
> I'll answer what I can.
> 
> 
> Whatever you run Serviio on will have to be on the same network as your player and will obviously need access to the files you want to play. Wifi speed depends on the capability of your router and devices. When transferring data from one device to another, speed is limited by the slowest device in the chain.
> 
> 
> For smooth HD video, you need a fast processor and a good video card. I don't know what upscaling possibilities there are for computers. Best to ask about that in the HTPC forum.
> 
> 
> Sony and Oppo have extensive file compatibility. Oppo has more. If file playback is a big priority, stand-alone file streamers like WD Live do that better than any disc player. It will be cheaper to buy a $100 disc player and a $100 file player than a $400 Oppo or an even more expensive computer.
> 
> 
> However if you plan to use a PC and it's video output for file playback, why bother with getting a disc player or stand-alone file player at all? Pick one solution to each problem and stick with it. You can do everything with a PC, you can do some file streaming and discs with a disc player, or you can do all file streaming and no discs with a streaming box (WD, for example).
> 
> 
> What you pick depends on your exact needs, budget and desire for simplicity. Personally, I like a cheap disc player that can stream most of my files and is simple and convenient to use. If it can't stream some, it's not a big deal to me. If you need 100% compatibility with all file types, then no disc player (at a reasonable cost) will do that.
> 
> 
> I think you're getting into details about other solutions now that are beyond the scope of this thread.



OK so lets say I use a computer for files or WD Live, and all I want is a good fast 3D Blue Ray that pays and upscales DVD+Rs and other recordable media, and upscales regular DVDs as well as possible, and runs Netflix well, and that's all I need it to do apart from generally having a good picture. With what's available at this moment would you still recomend the Sony 590 or would you recomend a Panny or something else.


I'll ask the Computer questions in another thread.

Thanks


----------



## OtherSongs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dunderbeck* /forum/post/21869041
> 
> 
> and all I want is a good fast 3D Blue Ray that pays and upscales DVD+Rs and other recordable media, and upscales regular DVDs as well as possible, and runs Netflix well, and that's all I need it to do apart from generally having a good picture. With what's available at this moment would you still recomend the Sony 590 or would you recomend a Panny or something else.



Panasonic DMP-BDT 220 at roughly $129 street price.


Amazon sells them at that price with great money back guarantee.


If a return is a possibility, then buy from amazon and not from their 3rd party vendors as returns with the 3rd party vendors is more open to question and takes more homework.


The attraction of the 3rd party vendor is a possible lower price, with the possible downside of more hassle if you decide to return the unit.


----------



## Jon Middleton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ru4real* /forum/post/21777555
> 
> 
> Samsung BD-C6900, a 2010 model you can still buy new. The 2011 "replacement" BD-D6500 lacks 7.1 analog outputs.
> 
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BD85K, another 2010 model, that's hard to find new.



I searched for the 6900, it's only available used or refurbished. I need analog 5.1 out as well as component out, too. Just not sure I want to pop for an Oppo 95. I have a Samsung BD-C3600, but have no idea how good the SQ or PQ is. Any thoughts?


----------



## OtherSongs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jon Middleton* /forum/post/21869281
> 
> 
> I need analog 5.1 out as well as component out, too. Just not sure I want to pop for an Oppo 95. I have a Samsung BD-C3600, but have no idea how good the SQ or PQ is. Any thoughts?



Wow analog audio RCA 5.1 outs and video component outs also.


The OPPO 95 has that? What about the OPPO 93?


I mean it's getting really tough to find current players that have video component outs. And I don't know of any new ones.


If yes and that is what you really need/want, then buy the OPPO unit that most suits your needs.


If all you need is analog 5.1/7.1 RCA outs then consider the soon to be released Panasonic DMP BDT500; see new AVS forum thread at: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1386539


----------



## AmishFury

today in the middle of watching war horse my ps3 (which happens to be my only bluray player) shut off and started flashing a red light... tried to get it to start up and was lucky enough to be able to eject the disc using the "fan test" trick


now in case this turns out to be a permanent issue i'll need a new bluray player


the player needs to be able to decode all audio formats to LPCM, streaming features are not required, wifi would be nice (for bd-live) but i could get by without, needs to boot up and load movies reasonably fast, needs to be reliable, and i'd like it to be under $100 if possible


----------



## OtherSongs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/21869493
> 
> 
> needs to boot up and load movies reasonably fast, needs to be reliable, and i'd like it to be under $100 if possible



Might be doable at that $100 price point?


It does rule out the 2012 Panasonic 220 unit which is roughly $129. And maybe also the new competing Sony units?


When you push on low price, just be careful on what you wind up with.


----------



## Dunderbeck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OtherSongs* /forum/post/21869153
> 
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BDT 220 at roughly $129 street price.
> 
> 
> Amazon sells them at that price with great money back guarantee.
> 
> 
> If a return is a possibility, then buy from amazon and not from their 3rd party vendors as returns with the 3rd party vendors is more open to question and takes more homework.
> 
> 
> The attraction of the 3rd party vendor is a possible lower price, with the possible downside of more hassle if you decide to return the unit.



Yeah, I origionally bought an LG BD690, because it was the #1 consumer reports model, but as it came it I read all these customer reviews how the the firmware updates messed it up, a lot of them, so I returned it. That was Amazon or one of it's PRIME vendors. Just got an email that the refund went through. I'm tempted to get my next one at Best Buy, if it's available, just because I get weary of mail order. I may wait for the 500, but I really would like it soon. I'm trying to set up a nice system. Got some nice Audiofile speakers (Mirage brand) from a guy on craigslist, and I'm gonna get a computer with 1080p as soon as I can. Mine is sooo old, it's just got 720. I also got a 3D Bee, haven't hooked it up yet. It's all a little overwhelming, not to mention the place is very cluttered.


If anyone else has 3D Blu Ray suggestions I'd love to hear some more opinions before I make a final decision. I guess it just has to have good Netflix, and play recordable media well, and of course have good upscaling and all. I'll just use a computer or other device for files.


----------



## Jon Middleton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OtherSongs* /forum/post/21869421
> 
> 
> Wow analog audio RCA 5.1 outs and video component outs also.
> 
> 
> The OPPO 95 has that? What about the OPPO 93?
> 
> 
> I mean it's getting really tough to find current players that have video component outs. And I don't know of any new ones.
> 
> 
> If yes and that is what you really need/want, then buy the OPPO unit that most suits your needs.
> 
> 
> If all you need is analog 5.1/7.1 RCA outs then consider the soon to be released Panasonic DMP BDT500; see new AVS forum thread at: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1386539



I need both analog 5.1 and Component video out. Both the Oppo 95 and 93 have them. The 93 is $500, the 95 is $1000.


It seems there would be a market for BD players that output component video and 5.1/7.1 analog, as there's lots of gear out there without HDMI. Seems strange that the major makers ignore those users.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jon Middleton* /forum/post/21869570
> 
> 
> I need both analog 5.1 and Component video out. Both the Oppo 95 and 93 have them. The 93 is $500, the 95 is $1000.
> 
> 
> It seems there would be a market for BD players that output component video and 5.1/7.1 analog, as there's lots of gear out there without HDMI. Seems strange that the major makers ignore those users.



The industry is killing off component video. There are a couple of threads about it here. Current AACS licensing requires Blu-ray video to be reduced to 1/4 resolution before being sent out over component. Future licensing will forbid any sort of Blu-ray video over component.


There are still pre-sunset players in current production that are not restricted; the OPPOs, for example.


-Bill


----------



## AmishFury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OtherSongs* /forum/post/21869540
> 
> 
> Might be doable at that $100 price point?
> 
> 
> It does rule out the 2012 Panasonic 220 unit which is roughly $129. And maybe also the new competing Sony units?
> 
> 
> When you push on low price, just be careful on what you wind up with.



the new sony units actually look like possibilities... i can always sell my N200 and use the player as my streaming box


plus i work in the electronics department at wal-mart of all our demo setups running 24/7 the sony players have been the most reliable... 4 players (2 S580s, an S380, and an S185) all running just fine


----------



## OtherSongs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jon Middleton* /forum/post/21869570
> 
> 
> I need both analog 5.1 and Component video out. Both the Oppo 95 and 93 have them. The 93 is $500, the 95 is $1000.
> 
> 
> It seems there would be a market for BD players that output component video and 5.1/7.1 analog, as there's lots of gear out there without HDMI. Seems strange that the major makers ignore those users.



Seems strange to me also.


I dread buying a 2nd blu-ray player given what the blu-ray people seem to be currently doing with regard to new copy protection (Cinavia). See http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1401395


----------



## Jon Middleton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/21869617
> 
> 
> The industry is killing off component video. There are a couple of threads about it here. Current AACS licensing requires Blu-ray video to be reduced to 1/4 resolution before being sent out over component. Future licensing will forbid any sort of Blu-ray video over component.
> 
> 
> There are still pre-sunset players in current production that are not restricted; the OPPOs, for example.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thanks, Bill. I thought Blu Ray discs would be output at 720P via component for the foreseeable future. Is this going to go away?


I read a thread or two about HDFury. It seemed the copyright stuff only applied to copying material, not just watching it. I'd like to keep using my current projector for as long as possible, and so would like to be able to upscale standard DVDs to 720P.


----------



## sanderdvd

I own the Oppo BDP-93 atm and all I use it for is playback Blu-Ray discs. I m thinking about selling the Oppo and looking for a cheaper Blu-Ray player since I don t need any of the other features of the Oppo. Except there is one really really important feature the Oppo offers that another BR player needs to have: Dual Audio Output. The Oppo supports simultanously audio output over SPDIF and HDMI at the same time. The SPDIF sends the core dd/dts signal as output and the HDMI sends the dts-ma/true-hd signal as output. I need this feature for my D-Box setup (my D-Box decoder needs a SPDIF core feed and at the same time my receiver needs the lossless hdmi audio via HDMI).


I know the Dune B1 for example also supports this dual audio output feature but the B1 supports no 3D.


Anyone knows of a player that supports what I m looking for?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jon Middleton* /forum/post/21869919
> 
> 
> Thanks, Bill. I thought Blu Ray discs would be output at 720P via component for the foreseeable future. Is this going to go away?



Players introduced to the market since 2011 have had to cripple component video for Blu-ray. They first reduce the 1920x1080 image to 960x540. There is no restriction on the output after that: they could upscale to 720 or 1080 but the damage is already done. I've always presumed they'd just emit 480p because that conversion is already in the player, but I haven't tested any post-sunset players.


Future players will not be able to show Blu-ray video over component at all. Google "AACS analog sunset" for some articles.


-Bill


----------



## Jon Middleton

Thanks, Bill. I'll need to check and see how the Oppo 93 and 95 work, in addition to the Samsung 3600. It's really a shame to cripple all of the older displays like this. While I understand concerns about piracy, I'd like to be able to watch the content I paid for at the full resolution of the gear I also paid for. It's hard to believe a class action lawsuit hasn't been filed regarding this issue.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jon Middleton* /forum/post/21871257
> 
> 
> Thanks, Bill. I'll need to check and see how the Oppo 93 and 95 work, in addition to the Samsung 3600. It's really a shame to cripple all of the older displays like this. While I understand concerns about piracy, I'd like to be able to watch the content I paid for at the full resolution of the gear I also paid for. It's hard to believe a class action lawsuit hasn't been filed regarding this issue.



See the discussion in these threads:

 2011 model with component outputs and 1080i? 

 Analog Sunset Begins..


Everyone here understands that no one is pirating video over component, but the industry is convinced otherwise.


-Bill


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jon Middleton* /forum/post/21869919
> 
> 
> I thought Blu Ray discs would be output at 720P via component for the foreseeable future. Is this going to go away?
> 
> 
> I'd like to keep using my current projector for as long as possible, and so would like to be able to upscale standard DVDs to 720P.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/21870483
> 
> 
> ... I've always presumed they'd just emit 480p because that conversion is already in the player, but I haven't tested any post-sunset players.



From what I've seen 2012 players have no component outputs at all, 2011 limit BD to 480, but 2010 still output 1080i for BD. So the sun pretty much set at the end of 2010 in terms of analog HD on disc players. AFAIK, none have ever upconverted protected DVD over component, so I'm curious how you are currently doing that. Are you just sending your PJ 480, and it simply scales up to its native 720p, no upconversion per se?


----------



## Dunderbeck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OtherSongs* /forum/post/21869153
> 
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BDT 220 at roughly $129 street price.
> 
> 
> Amazon sells them at that price with great money back guarantee.
> 
> 
> If a return is a possibility, then buy from amazon and not from their 3rd party vendors as returns with the 3rd party vendors is more open to question and takes more homework.
> 
> 
> The attraction of the 3rd party vendor is a possible lower price, with the possible downside of more hassle if you decide to return the unit.



The DMP-BDT 220 does it have the ability to convert films to 24 frames per second? That is a feature I want.


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dunderbeck* /forum/post/21871430
> 
> 
> The DMP-BDT 220 does it have the ability to convert films to 24 frames per second? That is a feature I want.



are you asking about blu ray using 24 frames or dvds? the answer should be yes for both.


Jacob


----------



## OtherSongs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dunderbeck* /forum/post/21871430
> 
> 
> The DMP-BDT 220 does it have the ability to convert films to 24 frames per second? That is a feature I want.



That's a question that should be posted in this thread on the Panasonic 220/320/500 at: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1395341


----------



## Jon Middleton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21871364
> 
> 
> From what I've seen 2012 players have no component outputs at all, 2011 limit BD to 480, but 2010 still output 1080i for BD. So the sun pretty much set at the end of 2010 in terms of analog HD on disc players. AFAIK, none have ever upconverted protected DVD over component, so I'm curious how you are currently doing that. Are you just sending your PJ 480, and it simply scales up to its native 720p, no upconversion per se?



My understanding is that through a pre 2011 BD player, I can get 720P to my projector from a Blu Ray disc. Also, new BD players upconvert standard DVDs and can output them through HDMI connections. Over component, BD players only output 480P through Component from standard DVDs.


I will be exploring options to optimize my display. I paid for the projector and DVDs, I'll be damned if someone tries to obsolete my gear.


I suppose that since my processor is 10 years old, and only decodes DSP, Pro Logic II, DTS, and something called 3 Stereo, I need a player with 5.1 outputs. My HT is only 4.1, so 5.1 outputs are plenty. What happens when I feed my old processor a newer signal via the L&R audio out from a new BD player?


----------



## Dunderbeck

Panny BDT310 vs. BDT220

Which of these Blu Ray players is better, and for what reason? what's the difference between them?

Thanks


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dunderbeck* /forum/post/21877183
> 
> 
> Panny BDT310 vs. BDT220
> 
> Which of these Blu Ray players is better, and for what reason? what's the difference between them?



The 310 is a 2011 model. It has dual HDMI outs, which you only need if you have a 3D display but not a 3D receiver (so you can send one HDMI to your display and another to your receiver). The 220 is a 2012 model, which has better Netflix streaming (no black flashes that plaque some 2011 models) and adds 3D Vudu (Vudu can be used with the 2011 models, but not Vudu 3D). If you don't need dual HDMIs, I'd go with a 2012 model (220 or 320). If you do need dual HDMIs, you need to go with the 310 or wait for the 2012 model with dual HDMIs (500). There are dedicated threads for both the 2011 and 2012 models.


----------



## aquablu8

Which is the better player: Sony s790 or Panasonic 320/500?


Which offers better streaming services and quality of picture/sound, speed and quietness?


I'm planning on buying the Panasonic Plasma 2012 so I suppose I'll have duplicate streaming services if I buy the 320/500?


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aquablu8* /forum/post/21879764
> 
> 
> Which is the better player: Sony s790 or Panasonic 320/500?
> 
> 
> Which offers better streaming services and quality of picture/sound, speed and quietness?
> 
> 
> I'm planning on buying the Panasonic Plasma 2012 so I suppose I'll have duplicate streaming services if I buy the 320/500?



Based on the dedicated threads (check them out), they seem to be pretty close in PQ (although the 500 is not available yet), with Panny being faster to load and the Sony having SACD. Don't assume you won't need the duplicate streaming; my 2011 Panny BluRay player (110) had much better streaming PQ than my 2011 Panny plasma (VT30), so I'm glad not to have to rely on my display for streaming.


----------



## jnojr

OK, I've had it with my Samsung BD-P3600... no MKV support, or it's so bad as to not matter.


I don't expect much from a player. Besides playing Blu-Ray discs, I want to be able to connect to my PC and play as wide a variety of video files as possible. And I'd like to be able to pause those videos, walk away, come back, unpause, and resume viewing... something which the Samsung could never do (after a couple of minutes paused it'd stop the video). I don't need WiFi as this player is right by an Ethernet connection. It connects to the TV with HDMI, no receiver, so I really don't care about an array of audio outputs. I'm looking at sub-$100 players. If there's anything to specifically avoid or go for, great... otherwise I'll probably just get another LG as I'm really happy with the BD670 I have downstairs.


ETA: is there any player with particularly good WiFi performance? I had no issue with my LG when it was attached to a WAP, but I moved the WAP and set up wireless, and now it doesn't play well :-( I may bring the LG upstairs and connect it to Ethernet and get a different player with better wireless rather than buy a new WAP.


----------



## matrixj3

Just looking for the best HD picture..i will not use internet features at all and i will NEVER do firmware upgrades...so out of the box which model gives you the best picture quality? Price under $200 Thanks!


----------



## teachsac

There's been a lot of discussion on this in the Help me Choose a Player thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=959985 


There's also a dedicated thread called not all are created equal, or something like that.


In short: Panasonic or Sony will best meet your requirements.


S~


----------



## Fastslappy

I have a Sammy & Sony

The Sony has the best PQ

both update firmware very easy ... I don't understand why you don't want to do a firmware update ?


----------



## matrixj3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fastslappy* /forum/post/21881904
> 
> 
> I have a Sammy & Sony
> 
> The Sony has the best PQ
> 
> both update firmware very easy ... I don't understand why you don't want to do a firmware update ?



Which Models do you have? Thanks!


----------



## HDPERSON




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matrixj3* /forum/post/21881859
> 
> 
> Just looking for the best HD picture..i will not use internet features at all and i will NEVER do firmware upgrades...so out of the box which model gives you the best picture quality? Price under $200 Thanks!



Samsung BD D6500 has the best BD picture. I compared it to Sony S580, S780, Panasonic BDT210, BDT220 and LG 670. For the Samsung I use USER settings with +2 for sharpness and +1 for noise reduction. The Panasonic BDT220 has the best DVD upconversion and sound.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDPERSON* /forum/post/21882480
> 
> 
> Samsung BD D6500 has the best BD picture. I compared it to Sony S580, S780, Panasonic BDT210, BDT220 and LG 670. For the Samsung I use USER settings with +2 for sharpness and +1 for noise reduction. The Panasonic BDT220 has the best DVD upconversion and sound.



Unfortunately, Samsung also has the worst reliability. And most people agree that for BluRay PQ, all players are pretty much the same. The biggest difference is for SD DVD upconversion and audio (if you use analog outs).


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matrixj3* /forum/post/21881859
> 
> 
> Just looking for the best HD picture..i will not use internet features at all and i will NEVER do firmware upgrades...so out of the box which model gives you the best picture quality? Price under $200 Thanks!



Then you are going to run into problems. Most firmware upgrades are to allow new releases to play, so good luck. Firmware upgrades are very easy if you have internet access.


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/21882593
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, Samsung also has the worst reliability. And most people agree that for BluRay PQ, all players are pretty much the same. The biggest difference is for SD DVD upconversion and audio (if you use analog outs).



+1.


Jacob


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the dedicated threads (check them out), they seem to be pretty close in PQ (although the 500 is not available yet), with Panny being faster to load and the Sony having SACD. Don't assume you won't need the duplicate streaming; my 2011 Panny BluRay player (110) had much better streaming PQ than my 2011 Panny plasma (VT30), so I'm glad not to have to rely on my display for streaming.



The 790 is also not available yet.


----------



## Intimdtr77

I'm considering a new BDP. My current Sony S57 has been having locking issues. It stays on a screen with a spinning disc and does not leave that screen. Usually if I unplug the machine it will "sometimes" fix the screen and will play with no issues. Since my kids now no how to use the player and watch movies on their own I really can't explain to them how to reset it.


Here are some of the things I am looking for.


-Netflix Streaming

-Internet radio, Pandora etc

-Does not have to be WiFi, I have Ethernet at the machine

-3D is not a big deal, if the machine has it, thats fine, but it really doesn't matter

-Awesome picture is a given

-I'm still playing DVD's so upconverting is necessary also


It will be used with an older Hitachi 55" VF820 TV and Pioneer 1020 receiver.


----------



## dbbarron

My system is a mid-high end dedicated theater using an Integra pre-amp processor for HDMI audio/video processing. I currently use a Samsung 1500 blu-ray player that is getting slower and clunky and not longer acceptable.


I need a new player that will integrate into the system properly (including IR distribution system) and be fast with good video - no 3D, no audio decoding in-player needed.


I was looking at the Pana BDT-220 or Oppo 93. It seems the 220 may be a more modern video design (newer than the Oppo), but the Oppo seems more bulletproof and might be a better integrating unit for my system (the dedicated IR input is worth alot to me for reliability).


Can anyone comment on (1) speed and video only quality between the two players; (2) content compatibility; and (3) any experience of reliability with IR flashers glued to the panasonic 220 or negative experience with IR input of Oppo.


Any other players I should consider (I am not adverse to spending 4x on the Oppo, but just want to make sure I am not spending the extra $$ for naught in my system).


db


----------



## cowger

I've searched this thread and expected to find something on the Panny BD77 or 87 players. Internet searches also don't seem to yield much information nor reviews.


Does anyone have one of these yet, or am I just stupidly assuming that they are already shipping when they aren't? They seem to be orderable at amazon and are listed as "in stock".


How fast is this "ultra fast booting"?


Thanks!


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cowger* /forum/post/21887465
> 
> 
> I've searched this thread and expected to find something on the Panny BD77 or 87 players. Internet searches also don't seem to yield much information nor reviews.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have one of these yet, or am I just stupidly assuming that they are already shipping when they aren't? They seem to be orderable at amazon and are listed as "in stock".
> 
> 
> How fast is this "ultra fast booting"?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You should start a thread. Personally I don't have much interest in those models when you can get full featured ones for just a few more bucks.


Ultra-fast is quite fast because the player essentially never turns completely off when it's enabled. Waste of energy IMO.


----------



## PRO710HD

I have the Panny BDT220 and Love the Picture quality/sound.


I am using the optical out to feed my high-end 5.1 HTS and it rocks. Can't really beat the price as well.


Have yet to stream Netflix on it though..


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PRO710HD* /forum/post/21894555
> 
> 
> I am using the optical out to feed my high-end 5.1 HTS and it rocks.



These days, many people would like to argue that since the optical out cannot carry full HD audio, then your system is not really high-end. But that's a quibble, since most people really can't hear the difference, and room acoustics and speakers will have a much greater effect on what you hear.


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball* /forum/post/21909465
> 
> 
> These days, many people would like to argue that since the optical out cannot carry full HD audio, then your system is not really high-end. But that's a quibble, since most people really can't hear the difference, and room acoustics and speakers will have a much greater effect on what you hear.



Truly depends on the soundtrack. On the pow boom soundtrack, it's difficult to hear the difference. For orchestral soundtrack, sound with crowds, water splashes, the difference is truly easy to hear.


----------



## Xereau

Just purchased a Panasonic Ae7000u and would like to setup a player that can read all my iso's from a hard drive. I was using ps3 media server to stream for a few years but my current house I can only use wireless in the theater room and it stutters so bad it's not worth my time. I'm looking for a player/htpc that will give true 1080P 3D and 2D and that I can read from a hard drive and pass through full DTS-HD and Dolby TrueHD. Anyone have a suggestion? Wish the oppo 93 still played iso from a hard drive.


----------



## pvanosta

I currently use my bdp-s570 as follows:


BD video and video files from USB hard drive via HDMI to Pioneer VSX-1121 receiver.


SACD via HDMI, same routing


CD and audio files via LAN (MP3, FLAC, ALAC): S/PDIF coax output to Cambridge Audio Dacmagic Plus, then analog to DVD input on Pioneer. The video component of this output (menu browsing on screen) is handled by component video cable to DVD input.


I am ready to upgrade to 780 or 790 because they support NTFS USB drives (full-res BD files over 4 GB).


The question is: should I go to 780 or 790?


I know 790 does not have component video output, but I can use composite video if needed.


Any input / insight / feedback is welcome.


----------



## PRO710HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball* /forum/post/21909465
> 
> 
> These days, many people would like to argue that since the optical out cannot carry full HD audio, then your system is not really high-end. But that's a quibble, since most people really can't hear the difference, and room acoustics and speakers will have a much greater effect on what you hear.



Understood. My comment regarding "high-end" was referencing that fact that I have high-power dedicated audio amplifiers for 2 channel stereo and 5 channel discrete 5.1 Dolby Digital and DTS (aragon 8008 power - 400 watts/channel into 4 ohm PSB Stratus Golds, Acurus dedicated digital surround processor). I refer to my setup as "high end" based on electronics, not the latest 7+ channel encoding referred to as "lossless." Are the newer surround formats better, I'd asume Yes. But my electronics and speaker setup deliver a "rock solid" performance in 2 channel stereo (critical listening) and 5.1 DVD/Blu-Ray playback.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xereau* /forum/post/21910288
> 
> 
> Just purchased a Panasonic Ae7000u and would like to setup a player that can read all my iso's from a hard drive. I was using ps3 media server to stream for a few years but my current house I can only use wireless in the theater room and it stutters so bad it's not worth my time. I'm looking for a player/htpc that will give true 1080P 3D and 2D and that I can read from a hard drive and pass through full DTS-HD and Dolby TrueHD. Anyone have a suggestion? Wish the oppo 93 still played iso from a hard drive.



Try the media server forum: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forum...aysprune=&f=39 


-Bill


----------



## lajaro

After a few years away, am coming back to the scene and looking for a recommendation. Details of set up and what I want/don't need are below (thanks in advance, btw)


- Blu-Ray player is currently DMP-BD30 and looking to update since buying a

- Panny TC-P55VT30 TV to replace TH-50PZ80U.

- Sound setup isn't anything fancy...Denon AVR-1909 to drive Paradigm Trios (in front).


I *think* the must-have features (pretty basic, actually).

1) 3D support (will only be used from time to time, but probably wouldn't upgrade otherwise).

2) load times (having to wait to even eject the tray is unacceptable...fortunately, it seems anything beats it out these days

3) Decent DVD upscalling (not a priority, though)


Special considerations given to:

4) DLNA support. Looking to get away from managing a separate Plex installation. The Panny TV has it and it's working ok, but it seems rather crude/buggy/limited in file formats. If having it on the BD would suit me better, a few bonus points here

5) Online streaming support that is worthwhile for a Canadia viewer (otherwise, will continue to use homegrown solutions).

are actually usable from Canada and can provide content otherwise (either native, or via other methods).

6) Nice if the CEC works with the Panny Viera Link (i.e. if BD isn't Panny)


What I don't need:

- wifi

- extravagant hookups (just enough to get the 3d Content to the TV and audio to the Denon AVR).


Hoping to keep this under $150 CAD but will spend more if the gain is significant. If I'm missing something, would appreciate being put on the correct path.


----------



## pinball_freak

Hello,

After reading through the last 30 pages, it's seems it's going to be best for me to post and ask for a recommendation. I currently have a Samsung BD-D5300 which when it's working is quite good but there are many times when I have to unplug it to reset it due to non-responsiveness, loss of audio or video from startup, or some other irritating thing.


I need:

-ability to play from USB (not NAS), DVD-R, and BD-R with .avi, .mkv, .mp4 files

-hard network connection (mostly for firmware, possibly for Netflix or streaming in the future)

-using a single HDMI to a Pioneer receiver

-less than $150


I do not need 3D or wi-fi. Due to my location, it would be best if the player were available from Future Shop or Best Buy Canada.

They have Panasonic DMPBD75, Sony BDPS185, BDPS185, BDPS590, and a bunch of LG players. (although, if this aren't any good, I may wait until I go down to the States in the summer to pick something up)


Thank you!!


----------



## tjkren

Ok I see couple models out but dont know what to get looking for fast and best pic have also a samsung led 47 inch

Thanks


----------



## jroptop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tjkren* /forum/post/21914954
> 
> 
> ok i see couple models out but dont know what to get looking for fast and best pic have also a samsung led 47 inch
> 
> thanks



bd-e6500


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pinball_freak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> After reading through the last 30 pages, it's seems it's going to be best for me to post and ask for a recommendation. I currently have a Samsung BD-D5300 which when it's working is quite good but there are many times when I have to unplug it to reset it due to non-responsiveness, loss of audio or video from startup, or some other irritating thing.
> 
> 
> I need:
> 
> -ability to play from USB (not NAS), DVD-R, and BD-R with .avi, .mkv, .mp4 files
> 
> -hard network connection (mostly for firmware, possibly for Netflix or streaming in the future)
> 
> -using a single HDMI to a Pioneer receiver
> 
> -less than $150
> 
> 
> I do not need 3D or wi-fi. Due to my location, it would be best if the player were available from Future Shop or Best Buy Canada.
> 
> They have Panasonic DMPBD75, Sony BDPS185, BDPS185, BDPS590, and a bunch of LG players. (although, if this aren't any good, I may wait until I go down to the States in the summer to pick something up)
> 
> 
> Thank you!!



Bdp-s590.


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lajaro* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After a few years away, am coming back to the scene and looking for a recommendation. Details of set up and what I want/don't need are below (thanks in advance, btw)
> 
> 
> - Blu-Ray player is currently DMP-BD30 and looking to update since buying a
> 
> - Panny TC-P55VT30 TV to replace TH-50PZ80U.
> 
> - Sound setup isn't anything fancy...Denon AVR-1909 to drive Paradigm Trios (in front).
> 
> 
> I *think* the must-have features (pretty basic, actually).
> 
> 1) 3D support (will only be used from time to time, but probably wouldn't upgrade otherwise).
> 
> 2) load times (having to wait to even eject the tray is unacceptable...fortunately, it seems anything beats it out these days
> 
> 3) Decent DVD upscalling (not a priority, though)
> 
> 
> Special considerations given to:
> 
> 4) DLNA support. Looking to get away from managing a separate Plex installation. The Panny TV has it and it's working ok, but it seems rather crude/buggy/limited in file formats. If having it on the BD would suit me better, a few bonus points here
> 
> 5) Online streaming support that is worthwhile for a Canadia viewer (otherwise, will continue to use homegrown solutions).
> 
> are actually usable from Canada and can provide content otherwise (either native, or via other methods).
> 
> 6) Nice if the CEC works with the Panny Viera Link (i.e. if BD isn't Panny)
> 
> 
> What I don't need:
> 
> - wifi
> 
> - extravagant hookups (just enough to get the 3d Content to the TV and audio to the Denon AVR).
> 
> 
> Hoping to keep this under $150 CAD but will spend more if the gain is significant. If I'm missing something, would appreciate being put on the correct path.



Sony bdp-s590 or Panasonic bdt-220. See dedicated threads on both


----------



## mdw252

Hi all,


I would greatly, greatly appreciate any advice on a Blu-ray player based on these priorities:

*Non-negotiables*
Profile 5.0
Full support for 24fps Blu-ray
Can decode all flavors of DTS or Dolby Digital to LPCM (up to 7.1) and send over HDMI to receiver (and is not limited in this respect when playing 3D content and/or when mixing primary/secondary audio)
Capable of sending DVD content at 480i and Blu-ray content as "source direct" over HDMI (I will be using an external video processor)
Manufacturer has good track record of timely firmware updates to ensure compatibility

*Things that would be nice (in order of importance)*

Fast loading
Lower price
SACD support
Ability to update firmware direct from machine w/o needing to use thumb drive

*Things that I won't use/couldn't care less about*
Apps/Internet browsing
2D to 3D conversion
Wi-Fi
Video processing (including 24fps DVD or anything involving frame interpolation)
Analog output


I know the Oppo BDP-93 hits all of my "non-negotiables" and most of my "would be nice" list (except that it's kind of expensive and I'm not sure how fast it is), but I'm wondering if I can find anything cheaper and/or faster, especially since I don't need the Qdeo video processing. Thanks very much!!


----------



## mdavej

Sony 590 meets all those criteria except source direct deinterlaces to 480p first, and it has no 7.1 analog out.


----------



## Robonaut

There are now enough region-locked Blu-Ray's out there that aren't available in the US to make me want an all-region player.


I would like the standard array of features (lossless audio, 3D support, etc). I'd also like it to perform rapidly (I hate the slow loading speeds on early-gen Blu-Ray players).


I'd also like it to be quiet (so, no cooling fan or anything like that).


I'm not really concerned about DVD playback because I have an all-region Oppo for that.




So, what would you folks recommend?


----------



## addictaudio

I am thinking about purchasing this Blue Ray along with a new Denon AVR 4311 to replace my 3806 and a 1910 Denon DVD player. Is there any other unit that is better within the same price range?


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21926020
> 
> 
> Sony 590 meets all those criteria except source direct deinterlaces to 480p first, and it has no 7.1 analog out.



Yea, try the S590 ... or spend the extra and get the S790. Bit nicer box and additional video settings.


----------



## cx3gma

I never had a dedicated blu ray player. PS 3 is what I have been using without complaint. Now I need another player and can't decide if I should get another ps3 or something else. I have BenQ w6000 projector and pioneer 1121 -k receiver. I want to get best pq, reasonable loading times and Netflix. No need for wireless streaming, 3D.. One HDMI to receiver should be sufficient. If I go with dedicated player it needs to be better (and cheaper) than ps3 otherwise no point to deny myself with occasional playing.


----------



## mdavej

PS3 is my main player, and I hate it. It's expensive, slow, clunky, has limited apps, and uses a lot of power. I can't imagine using it as my main player long term. The sony 390 will fit the bill for you.


----------



## grantbar

Maybe I should start a new thread, not sure . . .


I need to buy a new *tv* and *blu-ray player*, but I have two basic questions about *streaming capabilities* and their *upgradability*.

*1.* It seems that, since streaming is basically software based . . .

if your *blu-ray player* didn't have the streaming or channel capability for a desired service xyz,

that you could just navigate to it using an onboard browser or the like.

So then, you'd not really be limited to the built-in streaming & channel capabilities.

For example, suppose it didn't have Netflix or Pandora ( I know they all have these, but just as an example ) - could you *custom add - or navigate to - things like this* ?


In general then, can you somehow add on xyz streaming capability, or would that only be by a complete *firmware upgrade*, assuming that firmware upgrade included the desired streaming capability.

Or are you just stuck with whatever the box comes with.

*2.* In the same regard, does it make any sense to pay extra for a *tv* with a set of streaming capabilities, *vs* a *blu-ray player* with a set of streaming capabilities, just in that respect alone ? What would be the difference there.


----------



## mdavej

My personal opinion is that sense a TV far outlasts its streaming software, it's best to get a cheap external device for that (roku, blu-ray player, apple TV, etc.) which can be upgraded/replaced cheaply and easily. Also most TVs are much worse at streaming than other devices anyway. No matter what you buy, the streaming apps will be obsolete in a few years and the latest devices will have much better ones.


To answer your questions, the browsers on blu-ray players and tvs aren't good enough for streaming, so that's not an option. The browser on an HTPC is ok for streaming, but still not as good as a stand-alone player. Netflix, for example, is higher resolution on many blu-ray players than on PCs.


So if you want to stream and play discs, I'd go for a TV without networking and a blu-ray player I know has all the apps I want today.


----------



## cx3gma

^ thanks. I will check it out. Price is definitely good. I am assuming Netflix and hulu will work as good or better than ps3.


----------



## bamafamily

ok...time for an upgrade from my BD550.

I believe I have narrowed it down to two players based on my needs, functionality and price. The two are:


BDP-S390 and DMP-BDT220


I realize that the panny has 3D, but I dont really care about that.

Most of all the other functionality seems to be very similar across the board....


My current want is playing video files from my computer.

I currently play different formats of files from my PC running Playon, through my Xbox.


Since I plan on signing back up for Netflix, I want an all in one solution....


So the easy question is, which one does network sharing better and has more file format compatibility??


thanks

bama


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cx3gma* /forum/post/21932093
> 
> 
> ^ thanks. I will check it out. Price is definitely good. I am assuming Netflix and hulu will work as good or better than ps3.



Pretty much the same but a bit slower to load due to having less computing power than a PS3. Not a big deal.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bamafamily* /forum/post/21932330
> 
> 
> ok...time for an upgrade from my BD550.
> 
> I believe I have narrowed it down to two players based on my needs, functionality and price. The two are:
> 
> 
> BDP-S390 and DMP-BDT220
> 
> 
> I realize that the panny has 3D, but I dont really care about that.
> 
> Most of all the other functionality seems to be very similar across the board....
> 
> 
> My current want is playing video files from my computer.
> 
> I currently play different formats of files from my PC running Playon, through my Xbox.
> 
> 
> Since I plan on signing back up for Netflix, I want an all in one solution....
> 
> 
> So the easy question is, which one does network sharing better and has more file format compatibility??
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> bama



The sony is better at that by far.


----------



## oqvist

Interesting dilemma. I am after a bluray player that is not noisy during disc playback. I couldn´t care less about pointless streaming or file support since I find computers superior media centres anyway.


I currently has a Sony BDP-S370 and PS 3. The PS 3 I believe there is something wrong though and there is room for improvement over the S370. S370 is great for low quality dvds because it´s noise filters actually work for once and it´s tendencies to soften images suite such material. It don´t seem to handle black levels very good often getting bluish tints though and the picture can get a bit mushy for bluray.


Tried the Panasonic BDT310 but it was to noisy. Not the best dvd scaling but on good discs it looked great slightly preferrable to my other bluray players I felt.


Thought about the Sony S590/BDT320 and Asus BDS-700. Having the S370 felt it would perhaps be better with the BDT320 or BDS-700. Having the Qdeo chip in my onkyo receiver and seldom preferring it make me think maybe the BDT320 would suite me better. I liked the sense of more depth in the310 over the PS3/BDP-370. Sense of depth is quite good on the PS 3 as well but it totally crush details in the blacks and it´s impossible to get a good image if I calibrate it for decent black levels for getting all the detail.


BDS-700 seem to be in beta so I am a little afraid to try that one as well though it may have more room to grow then the Panasonic and Sonys.


----------



## bamafamily




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21932798
> 
> 
> The sony is better at that by far.



Thanks for the info..I do have a question after perusing the manual...

(and this is probably just my limited knowledge on DLNA)


Under playable file types, it says that .MKV, .MP4, MPG, etc. are file formats not playable on this DLNA server...


Can someone explain this to me???

Does it mean I have to render the file prior to it playing through the Sony??

I currently play my MKV files through my Xbox with no issues....


thanks

Bama


----------



## mdavej

I see that the manual says that, but it makes no sense. All those play fine on Sony via DLNA without any transcoding. At least they have on past models. I'll try an x90 series player next week. Otherwise ask in the main 590 thread to confirm.


----------



## SnoopKatt

Quick question: I'm looking for a Blu-ray player that supports media off of an external hard drive. Two very important formats are FLAC and MKV. I'm not looking to spend more than $150. What are some good choices?


Thanks!


----------



## timt47

I have a 2-channel stereo/home theater set-up with B&W 685 speakers, a Rotel RX-1052 receiver (2-channel, no digital inputs), and a Panasonic TCP46G10 plasma.


My old Samsung Blu-ray player recently died. I had been using it for audio CDs as well as DVDs and Blu-rays.


What do you recommend for a replacement player that has good analog audio quality? Is the Oppo 95 the way to go? Or is it overkill for my current set-up? Or maybe is there some in-between territory between a $1000 Oppo 95 and the usual $129 players that aren't so great for playing CD's through an analog stereo out?


Thanks!

Tim


----------



## LugNutX

If DVD upscaling was my priority over all else (large collection I don't plan on replacing), which model is generally recommended these days? Dual HDMI 3D capabilities are a plus, but not required.


Looking to stay under $200. BDT310 perhaps? Does another best it in upscaling in this price range?


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LugNutX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If DVD upscaling was my priority over all else (large collection I don't plan on replacing), which model is generally recommended these days? Dual HDMI 3D capabilities are a plus, but not required.
> 
> 
> Looking to stay under $200. BDT310 perhaps? Does another best it in upscaling in this price range?



Look at the Sony's, the S590 doesn't have dual HDMI and is below your price point and the S790 has dual HDMI and is above your price point, plus if you like SACD both do DSD over HDMI. I went from a Panny 210 to the Sony and have no regrets, esp with DVD upscaling. I had the Oppo DV983H and prefered the Panny upscaling of DVD's to the Oppo and find the S590 I have now no worse than the Panny.


----------



## Pistoly

Hello,


I currently have an LG BD390 that I purchased a few years ago that I would like to upgrade and replace. The player still works good, it is just extremely slow at loading some of the newer blu-ray titles.


I originally purchased the BD390 after doing some research on this site which stated at the time that it was a great player and was capable of Network streaming of multiple different file types especially .MKV files.


I have been reading quite a few posts about the different recommended players and the majority of the answers have been about:


Sony BDP-S590

Panasonic BDT-220


I would like to get a player that has the best Network Streaming capabilities and plays the most file types especially .MKV files but also has great blu ray picture playback quality and sound.


Here is some info on my current use and setup:


1. I have a wired internet available for the player so Wifi is not necessary but I don't mind paying extra for it for future proofing or if the best player just happens to come with it included.

2. The player will not be hooked up to a 3D Television at this time and probably by the time I end up replacing my 50" Panasonic Plasma there will be a better blu ray player that I will buy

3. The majority of the time I will be using the player to stream movies from my home wired network. Mostly .MKV files.

4. I would like to try and avoid Cinavia but from what I have read in previous posts, I think that I am out of luck since most newer players will come with it or have an Update to include it as per agreements. I currently have quite a few movies that will not play on my PS3 for this reason.

5. I live in Canada, so as far as I know, most of the streaming services will not work here. I would probably be using Netflix though.


I have been currently looking at the following players:


Sony BDP380 - $79

Sony BDP590 - $159 (just released here)

Sony BDP780 - $149

Pany BDT210 - $149

Pany BDT220 - $199 (just becoming available here)

LG BD660C - $119


Keep in mind these are Canadian prices. After reading the post about Cinavia being included in all players soon, I am seriously thinking maybe I should just get a Western Digital Live Streaming media player to stream from my network and a cheaper non 3D, non Wifi player that ia quick and has good picture quality and upconverting capabilities.


What are your thoughts from my list or if there are any other current options that I might be missing.


Thanks,


----------



## Bud Dickman

I'm looking at purchasing a Marantz SR5006 receiver in the next couple months but I'm also trying to plan now what the best route would be to matching a BR player with it. My initial reaction was to use the matching Marantz UD5005 player because it would maintain a consistent "look" in the system, and remote functions would already be on the receivers remote. But I've also heard good things about Oppo, and the BDP-93 is $100 cheaper. I'm guessing the receiver remote could learn the Oppo codes, but is there an advantage or disadvantage to either choice with regards to video and sound quality?


I also have a connection question. I'm not much aof a videophile (yet) so I don't know the technical differences between component video and HDMI. Which is better? I believe my TV has both connections, but it will route it through the receiver first for switching. Should I do component video and use a digital audio connection, or should I go with HDMI to do all? And if I use 1 type to go to the reciever and another type to go to the TV will that even work, or will it defeat any benefit of using one connection over the other? I could use HDMI or Component all the way from BD to the TV, but there will be other video sources connected to the receiver as well. (Wii for sure, and possibly satellite in the future). I really only want to have 1 video connection to the TV if possible and let the receiver do all the switching for simplicity. I don't have a problem remembering what input to change on the TV now,(like between cable, computer, game and DVD) but my wife always freaks out because she cant remember which input to select on the TV. (shes blonde) So having the receiver switch all the video and audio signals will simplify my life somewhat.


Thanks,

Bud


----------



## cglenn

My new Samsung TV came with a 3D player (Samsung BD-E5900...no AVS thread for this model). The specs say it does upconverting. However, there is no menu item related to this at all. Does the upconvert happen automatically?


Is it common for lower-end blu-ray players to *automatically* upconvert without a menu option? I had expected to have an option to at least turn it on or off.


The display for this unit has no bitrate information (unlike my $99 Sony BD player); it only shows elapsed time and total time. Thus, I cannot tell if if it is upconverting at all.


----------



## AmishFury

upscaling doesn't change the bitrate so a lack of bitrate display won't help you...


the player most likely is doing the upscaling... if not your TV will upscale the image anyway


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cglenn* /forum/post/21940788
> 
> 
> My new Samsung TV came with a 3D player (Samsung BD-E5900...no AVS thread for this model). The specs say it does upconverting. However, there is no menu item related to this at all. Does the upconvert happen automatically?
> 
> 
> Is it common for lower-end blu-ray players to *automatically* upconvert without a menu option? I had expected to have an option to at least turn it on or off.
> 
> 
> The display for this unit has no bitrate information (unlike my $99 Sony BD player); it only shows elapsed time and total time. Thus, I cannot tell if if it is upconverting at all.



It's automatic, and there is no way to turn it off, except on sony which added "source direct" back in this year's models.


Since you mention 3D, are you talking about 2D to 3D conversion, not upconversion of 2D 480i to 2D 1080p? In that case, most 3D players should have options to control that.


TV's generally just scale, not upconvert. So the jaggies on a 480i image will simply be magnified if you leave the scaling to your TV. Your player will interpolate between the missing lines and give a much sharper and more detailed looking image. Unless you have some other video processor in the mix that does a better job than your player, then limiting DVD to 480i is a bad idea.


----------



## AmishFury

upconvert is another word for scale


the player just uses a scaling method that may or may not be different from the display (in the case of both being samsung probably not)


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bud Dickman* /forum/post/21940746
> 
> 
> I also have a connection question. I'm not much aof a videophile (yet) so I don't know the technical differences between component video and HDMI. Which is better? I believe my TV has both connections, but it will route it through the receiver first for switching. Should I do component video and use a digital audio connection, or should I go with HDMI to do all?



Use HDMI for both. Component video is being killed off by the industry and will be more or less "gone" very soon.


-Bill


----------



## cglenn

The DVD player specs say upconvert, not upscale. My TV does not do either. I really did not notice a difference when I put in a standard def. DVD, compared to my older DVD player.


----------



## AmishFury

your TV scales the image


ALL non CRT displays scale the image if it's not already in the native resolution of the display


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cglenn* /forum/post/21941229
> 
> 
> The DVD player specs say upconvert, not upscale. My TV does not do either. I really did not notice a difference when I put in a standard def. DVD, compared to my older DVD player.



Your TV takes any of it's supported input types and converts it to the native resolution of the display, presumably 1920x1080. That's commonly called upscaling or upconverting; there is no precise definition. There is no control; it has to happen. No choice.


Blu-ray native video doesn't need any conversion, because it is already 1920x1080.


DVD video is stored on disc as 480i. The interlaced video must be deinterlaced to 480p, then that image is scaled to 1920x1080. Your TV will do it, or if your BR player has output resolution options (480i, 480p, 1080p, etc) some or all of the work can be done in the player.


Without testing to see if there are perceptible differences there is no way to prefer one way or another.


Calibrate the basic controls on your display when testing this.


-Bill


----------



## cglenn

Thanks Bill and AmishFury.


Bill, I see you have knowledge and/or experience with the Oppo 93. Is the upconverting it does also automatic? Will I really see a difference on commercially produced DVDs? I was going to buy this unit, but the TV came with a player, I'm not sure now.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cglenn* /forum/post/21941316
> 
> 
> Thanks Bill and AmishFury.
> 
> 
> Bill, I see you have knowledge and/or experience with the Oppo 93. Is the upconverting it does also automatic? Will I really see a difference on commercially produced DVDs? I was going to buy this unit, but the TV came with a player, I'm not sure now.



Any player that allows different output resolutions gives you some control over where the deinterlacing and scaling for DVD takes place:


1080p: the player does everything

480i: the display does everything

other settings: some combination


I recommend learning about display calibration before switching to new gear. You can always buy another player but you need a well-tuned system and an experienced eye to see some of the differences, which can be subtle.


There is only so much you can do to DVD; possible improvements are not unlimited. If you are trying to squeeze out that last few percent of quality, then consider a new player.


We have a Calibration forum here. At the basic level (which is all I do) you get a test disc and learn to adjust your display by looking at the patterns.


-Bill


----------



## Bud Dickman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/21941188
> 
> 
> Use HDMI for both. Component video is being killed off by the industry and will be more or less "gone" very soon.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thanks Bill, That simplifies things quite a bit.


Any opinions of the Marantz vs. Oppo from my post, or any other outstanding players that are cheaper?


Thanks,

Bud


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bud Dickman* /forum/post/21941553
> 
> 
> Thanks Bill, That simplifies things quite a bit.
> 
> 
> Any opinions of the Marantz vs. Oppo from my post, or any other outstanding players that are cheaper?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bud



No, OPPO takes up all my time and I don't keep up with the other lines. If you scan the last few pages here you'll see strong recommendations for other players.


-Bill


----------



## KillerBox

I am looking for a new Blu-Ray player and I am getting confused on what I need.


My Sony XBR Hx 929 is arriving today. I have a 3 year old Onkyo 7.1 Channel receiver that is running a 6.1 speaker set up. The Onkyo has pass through 1080p with HDMI hook ups.


My current Blu-Ray is a Sylivania made when HD-DVDs were still being made. So no internet connections or wi-fi.


I want a Blu-Ray that does my TV HX 929 justice. I am thinking about a Sony BDPS590 or BDPS790 and wanted some opinions before I purchased. Also, I can't find any BDPS790 in any store.


Thanks!


----------



## cglenn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/21941374
> 
> 
> We have a Calibration forum here. At the basic level (which is all I do) you get a test disc and learn to adjust your display by looking at the patterns.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Thanks. My Sammy (the 46" 7000) has a few calibration patterns, color, and B&W. I have not gotten there yet.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timt47* /forum/post/21939113
> 
> 
> I have a 2-channel stereo/home theater set-up with B&W 685 speakers, a Rotel RX-1052 receiver (2-channel, no digital inputs), and a Panasonic TCP46G10 plasma.
> 
> 
> My old Samsung Blu-ray player recently died. I had been using it for audio CDs as well as DVDs and Blu-rays.
> 
> 
> What do you recommend for a replacement player that has good analog audio quality? Is the Oppo 95 the way to go? Or is it overkill for my current set-up? Or maybe is there some in-between territory between a $1000 Oppo 95 and the usual $129 players that aren't so great for playing CD's through an analog stereo out?



I have a similar set-up. My answer is that it depends. If you criitically listen to music (CDs, SACDs, DVD-A's), then you can't do better than the 95. You can also save money by going with the Oppo 93, which is no slouch either for music. If you don't listen critically to music (i.e., you put CDs on in the background), then you can save more money and go with something like the Sony 590. I'd shy away from the Panny 220. I have the 110, and the analog audio outputs are disabled when outputting 24p video over HDMI. I don't know if that's the case with the 220 as well, but why take the chance. For the same $, you can get the Sony, which is more flexible for data files and has a better UI for Netflix streaming (and plays SACDs).


----------



## CtrlAltElite

Just purchased a Pioneer Elite SVX-40 receiver, so I was looking for a Pioneer Blu Ray player. This is my first one. I know not all blu ray players dont play blu rays the same but came across * Pioneer Elite BDP-31FD * for $109 which seemed like a solid deal. I know you get what you pay for, but if I spend $300 on a blu ray player, will I really notice the difference and hear the difference?


----------



## BillP

CtrlAltElite, Looks like last year's model. Reviews state slow to load. I'd go for a 2012 model. You don't have to pay $300. Check out the Panny 220 and the Sony 390 (non-3D) and 590 (3D).


----------



## CtrlAltElite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/21945276
> 
> 
> CtrlAltElite, Looks like last year's model. Reviews state slow to load. I'd go for a 2012 model. You don't have to pay $300. Check out the Panny 220 and the Sony 390 (non-3D) and 590 (3D).



Would you say the Panny 220 is a better player than Samsung B5500c


----------



## soccerman58

There was something about the Panasonic and the Sony that caused me not to buy them because their wireless support was not great. Something to do with their inglourious antenna for wifi. I ended up with a Samsung for the same price on Tiger Direct with better wifi reviews by a mile

YMMV

Phil


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CtrlAltElite* /forum/post/21945651
> 
> 
> Would you say the Panny 220 is a better player than Samsung B5500c



The 220 won the CNET 2012 BluRay player of the year (although they had not yet tested the 590). I cannot recommend any Samsung player due to poor reliability, IMO. Look through the 220 and 590 threads for details on them. I am quite happy with my 110, although I had to buy a digital-to-analog adapter for audio due to the issue I mentioned in a post above (analog audio outputs are disabled when outputting 24p video over HDMI -- not an issue if you don't use analog audio outs).


The Samsung you mention also looks like a 2011 model. Features and speed improve year-to-year, so I would only get a 2012 model.


----------



## kgveteran

I hate my Vizio 120, where do i go from here. It locks up, it takes forever to load.... Once playing i guess the picture is ok, but i think i could do better


Yes, i did do firmware and have to reboot the firmware time to time...


Wireless wifi would be a nice addition.... Most important is its ability to play BR :0)


----------



## kws53

I currently have a Samsung BDC5500 which works perfectly well EXCEPT...

it does not support DTS-MA/TrueHD or FLAC via DLNA. Otherwise the DLNA works flawlessly using Mezzmo server.


ANY players that provide this codec support? I use MKV container and h264 codec for video [VC1 support not important]. Really don't care about the BluRay performance or transport. All of my videos are recoded to h264 720p, muxed and served from a NAS.


Kurt


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kws53* /forum/post/21949201
> 
> 
> I currently have a Samsung BDC5500 which works perfectly well EXCEPT...
> 
> it does not support DTS-MA/TrueHD or FLAC via DLNA. Otherwise the DLNA works flawlessly using Mezzmo server.
> 
> 
> ANY players that provide this codec support? I use MKV container and h264 codec for video [VC1 support not important]. Really don't care about the BluRay performance or transport. All of my videos are recoded to h264 720p, muxed and served from a NAS.
> 
> 
> Kurt



You might try the Media Server forum: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forum...aysprune=&f=39 


-Bill


----------



## mr. wally

do the br models selling for around $100 automatically connect to your home's wifi or do you have to buy a separate adapter for it to connect?


----------



## kvsub

 http://shop.panasonic.com/compare/?i...Nbr=DMP-BDT500 

http://store.sony.com/webapp/wcs/sto...ompareProducts 


I need 3D, NTFS/USB support which all the above models are providing. Only difference factor was - Which ever player supports playing more formats for Video (USB and across the network via DLNA) wins the case for me. Keeping this in mind, should i go with Sony or Panasonic? Feedback are welcome


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr. wally* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> do the br models selling for around $100 automatically connect to your home's wifi or do you have to buy a separate adapter for it to connect?



If the specs say wifi (not wifi ready), you don't need an adapter.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kvsub* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://shop.panasonic.com/compare/?i...Nbr=DMP-BDT500
> 
> http://store.sony.com/webapp/wcs/sto...ompareProducts
> 
> 
> I need 3D, NTFS/USB support which all the above models are providing. Only difference factor was - Which ever player supports playing more formats for Video (USB and across the network via DLNA) wins the case for me. Keeping this in mind, should i go with Sony or Panasonic? Feedback are welcome



Sony supports a lot more file formats than Panny with the exception of FLAC. Panny has that, and Sony doesn't.


----------



## AmishFury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/21948871
> 
> 
> I hate my Vizio 120, where do i go from here. It locks up, it takes forever to load.... Once playing i guess the picture is ok, but i think i could do better
> 
> 
> Yes, i did do firmware and have to reboot the firmware time to time...
> 
> 
> Wireless wifi would be a nice addition.... Most important is its ability to play BR :0)



price range?


i would never recommend vizio... we have displays running on vizio players and displays running on sony... ALL the vizio players have crapped out but one and it has a few quirks... sony players only issue i'm running into is sometimes the S570 we have running will not respond to the remote until the player is rebooted


----------



## kgveteran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/21951005
> 
> 
> price range?
> 
> 
> i would never recommend vizio... we have displays running on vizio players and displays running on sony... ALL the vizio players have crapped out but one and it has a few quirks... sony players only issue i'm running into is sometimes the S570 we have running will not respond to the remote until the player is rebooted



I know it's not alot, but $300.00 is about it. My PJ is a Mits 4000 and i use a CAVX dual prism lens CIH....Screen is 100X42 AT SMX.....


----------



## Scottyp3

Sony 590 vs panasonic 220


who to pick


----------



## Jano18




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scottyp3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sony 590 vs panasonic 220
> 
> 
> who to pick



Panasonic 220. I have owned multiple BD players and the 3 different Panasonic players I had are IMO the best value. I currently have an Oppo 93 in my HT for my Pioneer 141 & I am going to get a 220 for the 50" Kuro in my Master Bedroom.


----------



## cglenn

If an upconverting blu ray player (e.g., oppo 93) automatically does the upconvert, why would AV receivers (e.g., Denon 3312), have their own upconversion? Is it meant only for people who do not have an upconverting player?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cglenn* /forum/post/21951932
> 
> 
> If an upconverting blu ray player (e.g., oppo 93) automatically does the upconvert, why would AV receivers (e.g., Denon 3312), have their own upconversion? Is it meant only for people who do not have an upconverting player?



Features sell products. It doesn't matter if they are redundant. If the competition has feature X then everyone has to have it, else people who shop by checklist won't consider them.


One benefit: if deinterlacing and scaling can be done in each of the player, receiver and display, you at least have your choice in case one of the products is broken as designed, which does happen.


-Bill


----------



## kgveteran

post #13339..... um, this is the , " Help me find a BR player " isnt it ?








thanx guys......


----------



## PRO710HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scottyp3* /forum/post/21951742
> 
> 
> Sony 590 vs panasonic 220
> 
> 
> who to pick



Another vote for the 220. I bought 2 and very happy with them so far. One is for my 82" MITS DLP and the other for my bedroom Panny 55" ST30


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scottyp3* /forum/post/21951742
> 
> 
> Sony 590 vs panasonic 220
> 
> 
> who to pick



Really hard to say if you have no requirements.


Panny is faster loading discs, but stinks at DLNA and has a lot fewer streaming apps. In terms of the most features and apps and file streaming, sony wins. In terms of speed, panny wins. Sony even has a basic web browser. If you don't need 3D, sony has a cheaper model without that, but panny doesn't.


----------



## BillP

Has anybody tested whether the Panny 220 or Sony 590 disable the analog audio outs when 24p is enabled over HDMI? That happens on the 110/210/310, and I was wondering whether that has changed with this year's model (I asked in the 220 thread, but nobody answered).


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/21958979
> 
> 
> Has anybody tested whether the Panny 220 or Sony 590 disable the analog audio outs when 24p is enabled over HDMI? That happens on the 110/210/310, and I was wondering whether that has changed with this year's model (I asked in the 220 thread, but nobody answered).



I might test the sony at some point. But I have to ask who still uses 2 ch analog audio with blu-ray, and what would posses them to do such a thing?


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21959230
> 
> 
> I might test the sony at some point. But I have to ask who still uses 2 ch analog audio with blu-ray, and what would posses them to do such a thing?



I only have a 2-channel amp and pre-amp (I care more about critical listening with CDs than movies). Others have posted similarly, so I'm not the only one.


----------



## kgveteran

So, $250 is my price point. I might stream some movies here and there, but i like to rent redbox, its easy.


It need to be CIH friendly as i have a 2.35:1 screen. My current BR player is a Vizio and i hate it. Its Waaaaaaaay to slow, it locks up and i cant get the drawer open half the time while its clicking and whirrring away Lol.


PLEASE recommend some thing...........


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/21959568
> 
> 
> So, $250 is my price point. I might stream some movies here and there, but i like to rent redbox, its easy.
> 
> 
> It need to be CIH friendly as i have a 2.35:1 screen. My current BR player is a Vizio and i hate it. Its Waaaaaaaay to slow, it locks up and i cant get the drawer open half the time while its clicking and whirrring away Lol.
> 
> 
> PLEASE recommend some thing...........



CIH friendly: you mean anamorphic stretch and shiftable subtitles? I don't think you can do that for $250; maybe one of the older OPPOs, used, if you could find a deal. The current models start at $499.


-Bill


----------



## Muse

I just ordered a 1080p projector, so *I need a blu-ray player*, both to play the disks when I get my hands on some and also to test the projector (a refurbished Epson 8700ub).


Currently I have a Momitsu V880 upscaling (to 720p) DVD deck, also a test/analyze DVD, Digital Video Essentials ("Optimize Your Home Entertainment System"), hundreds of DVDs.


I've noticed the prices coming down in the newspaper, but I don't know the first thing about what I want or need in a blu-ray player. What are the priorities? Suggestions for what to get and where/how appreciated. I'm in Berkeley, CA.


I have been using a Sanyo PLV-Z2 projector all these years since since it first came out in November 2003. Has worked great, has 4458 hours on the original bulb (looks OK to me, in my smallish room with 9' 8" throw), and I watch about as much HDTV with my MyHD 120 equipped HTPC as DVDs. However, the Sanyo is woefully inadequate in the blacks/contrast department, hence my PJ upgrade.


I have seen a suggestion to get either of these:

Panasonic DMP-BDT220 Integrated Wi-Fi 3D Blu-ray DVD Player

Panasonic DMP-BDT320 Integrated Wi-Fi 3D Blu-ray DVD Player


At Amazon, the 220's getting the better reviews, plus it's cheaper. Why's that? I really am a newbie in blu-ray players. Thanks for some grounding!


My DSL is about 5 mbps, not blazing but not super slow. I guess I could get into streaming, but have no immediate plans to do so. I don't subscribe to Netflix, etc. but figure something like that might be my best resource for blu-ray disks once I get the Epson HD PJ. I have around 400 DVD's, can't see myself buying a bunch of blu-ray disks too. I'm looking forward to the vastly superior blacks/contrast of the Epson over my Sanyo PLV-Z2 just on my DVD's, let along blu-ray. I don't think my local library (which has loads of DVDs) has much if any blu-ray yet.


Also, I'd appreciate any *recommendations or suggestions for how to test my projector*, including disks, software, etc. Thanks!

- -

Edit: In case it's relevant, here's info about my audio setup


I don't normally use it when movie or HDTV watching. I'm right now listening to it for FM. But for HT use I use my high end Etymotics ER4S earbuds, 'cause I understand conversation better. I guess it's because the high end is more pronounced, not sure. I plug the earbuds into a small AM/FM receiver that sits on top of the Momitsu DVD deck and gets stereo audio out from the deck.


I have the JBL NSP1 5-Piece Home Cinema Package, a 100 watt subwoofer, a Kenwood VR-6060 AV Receiver. For the room it's in I believe it's adequate, the room is 12' 5.5" x 11' 1" = 138 square feet.


----------



## Stew4msu

I don't see any specific needs in your post, so really any Blu Ray player will work for you. You can probably find a Panny 110 for under $75


----------



## Muse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/21959898
> 
> 
> I don't see any specific needs in your post, so really any Blu Ray player will work for you. You can probably find a Panny 110 for under $75



I'm told that the cheapest ones don't load as fast and the picture quality isn't as good. Those count for me.


----------



## Stew4msu

You've heard wrong, besides you didn't mention load times in your post.


----------



## Muse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/21959929
> 
> 
> You've heard wrong, besides you didn't mention load times in your post.



No, I didn't mention load times, but I do care about that. I might use the wifi, very possible.


OK, so you think I'm throwing away $50 buying the Panny 220 instead of a cheapo $80 BD player?


----------



## Muse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/21959898
> 
> 
> I don't see any specific needs in your post, so really any Blu Ray player will work for you. You can probably find a Panny 110 for under $75



OK, the topmost review of the Panny 220 at Amazon begins:

*Bought the DMP-BDT220 to replace a DMP-BDT110 that Amazon agreed to take back after the return period had already ended. That player was terrible. From day one it suffered from constant audio and video dropouts when watching both discs and Netflix streaming. I decided to let it ride hoping an eventual firmware upgrade would cure the problem but that didn't work. So I read that Panasonic had just released their 2012 lineup of Bluray players and I decided I would give them one more chance. I own many Panasonic products and most of them are top notch so I was hoping the DMP-BDT110 was just an anomaly.


The 220 arrived today and I quickly connected it using only an HDMI cable and the power cable since it is wifi capable. It connected with no problem to my network and after entering my password, Netflix worked fine - no video problems, no audio problems. Time will tell if that continues. Popped in a Bluray disc to check that out and watched for a few hours and once again - no video problems, no audio problems. Things are looking good.


-snip-

*


Who am I going to believe?


----------



## mdavej

That's a defective player or an exaggeration. The 110 is fine, except for Netflix which you don't care about anyway. I had a 110 for a long time and never had any problems with discs. You can pay almost double for the new 220 if it makes you feel better. But all you're buying is improved streaming which you have no plans to use. Read the 110 thread for yourself. The vast majority of issues are related to streaming and people's failure to read the specs.


----------



## Muse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21960336
> 
> 
> That's a defective player or an exaggeration. The 110 is fine, except for Netflix which you don't care about anyway. I had a 110 for a long time and never had any problems with discs. You can pay almost double for the new 220 if it makes you feel better. But all you're buying is improved streaming which you have no plans to use. Read the 110 thread for yourself. The vast majority of issues are related to streaming and people's failure to read the specs.



I have no plans to use netflix but the fact remains that I have no source for BD atm, so streaming may be my best option, or one of them. I have wifi in the house, several computers and network drives, so the wifi capability of the 220 may well turn out to be a big bonus. I certainly have some content saved on HDD's. Plus I'm not seeing new 110s at Amazon, only used and refurbs. I already ordered the 220. Based on the reviews I've read, I figure I'm not likely to regret the decision. Thanks for the help!


----------



## mdavej

Yes, the 110 is obsolete. It was recommended because it's cheap and seemed to meet your original requirements. All panasonic's are pretty terrible file streamers. If you had mentioned that before, we would have recommended Sony or LG.


----------



## Muse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21960803
> 
> 
> Yes, the 110 is obsolete. It was recommended because it's cheap and seemed to meet your original requirements. All panasonic's are pretty terrible file streamers. If you had mentioned that before, we would have recommended Sony or LG.



I didn't see any mention of problems file streaming with the 220 when I read user reviews yesterday. Saw very disparaging remarks about LG BD player.


----------



## skally

Hello everyone, I thought I would share some adivise if you are looking into getting a new player. I have had the Panny BDT 320 for about 3 weeks so I have had some time to play around with it.... fantastic player! I use to have the Panny 210 but was fed up with the NetFlix black flashes and thought I would try the 320.... Netflix works excellent, no black flashes, no audio drop so I am very happy. The PQ seems to be the same as the 210 ( great PQ btw) but the AQ is much better with the inhanced sound features such as the "tube" settings and such. Not that the 210 had a bad AQ by no means its just the 320 has much better personal settings to which I much preferr anyhow. I do agree with some as the remote takes some time to get use to but its not that bad once you get the hang of it, I use a harmony remote anyhow so I dont use the 320 orig remote that much. If the AQ features are not for you then it may be worth looking into the 220 instead. Just thought I would share my thoughts.... have fun!!


Jeff


----------



## Muse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21960803
> 
> 
> Yes, the 110 is obsolete. It was recommended because it's cheap and seemed to meet your original requirements. *All panasonic's are pretty terrible file streamers.* If you had mentioned that before, we would have recommended Sony or LG.



In what sense are they "terrible file streamers?" Internet or over a LAN?


----------



## xcrunner529

How are the latest LG bluray players with Netflix? I want a PAL-capable player for my imports that also has full Netflix 1080p/24p/dd+ bitstream support. LG seems to fill that? Don't care too much about DLNA


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Muse* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> In what sense are they "terrible file streamers?" Internet or over a LAN?



They are terrible in the sense that they only support 2 or 3 file types. Other players support many more. Everyone in the panny thread has to convert all their files to mkv to play them. Sony and LG will play almost anything you throw at them.


Panny's streaming over the Internet (Netflix, etc.) is fine.


----------



## Muse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21963418
> 
> 
> They are terrible in the sense that they only support 2 or 3 file types. Other players support many more. Everyone in the panny thread has to convert all their files to mkv to play them. Sony and LG will play almost anything you throw at them.
> 
> 
> Panny's streaming over the Internet (Netflix, etc.) is fine.



Thanks for the explanation. I did encounter the news that the 220 doesn't support Divx.


Couple of questions:


1. Is it a hassle to make conversions?


2. Are the conversions 100% successful?


It was suggested to me that I could use one of my computers instead of the Panny to run video direct to my display when playing files, as a workaround (at least I think this was what was suggested). Obviously, this is another layer of complexity and a waste of energy.


I may well get into internet video streaming of HD content, having no other source right now other than buying titles. Good to know that the 220 does a good job with streaming.


----------



## blipszyc

Looking to replace a Samsung BD-C6500 with something that does a good job streaming from a Windows 7 system and Netflix. Looks like the new Panny's have issues with Netflix, so what else should I be looking at? Want to stay below $150, if possible.


----------



## mdavej

Panny and Sony are the best at the moment (1080p, captions, DD 5.1). What are the panny issues exactly?


----------



## mdavej

Those are answered in great detail in the panny threads, but short answers are 1. Yes and 2. No. IMO spending hundreds of hours converting all my files to work on a crippled player that will be obsolete in a few months is insane. Just buy a player that works in the first place. Better yet, by a box designed for streaming like WD or similar.


----------



## imws

Roku XS does 1080p netflix with 5.1, the only thing lacking is 1080p24 playback but the quality is amazing in 1080p60 mode. It's not a bluray player however.


----------



## blipszyc

From the other threads it sounded like the Panny had stuttering and UI issues with Netflix. If the Sony is good, which model?


And it needs to be a BD player for the WAF, so the Roku, Boxee, WDTV etc would not work.


----------



## imws

I don't think you can get it all in one player, I returned a brand new LG 690 because it had trouble with 3D bluray discs, the Roku XS is great with Netflix and Amazon but lacks Vudu. And it's not a blu ray player, the Panny 220 has audio sync issues with Netflix and seems to be problematic streaming vudu and amazon at times, unlike the LG690 it was error free with 3D discs however. If you want flawless Netflix 1080p then Roku is a great option, it's under $100.00 and it is so small you can have it hidden behind everything else, it's got an RF remote so line of sight is not needed period, it's the size of a deck of cards.


----------



## kev6873

I am looking for my first blu ray player and, in order of importance, have listed below:


>Picture

>Sound

>WIFI

>Efficient and quality streaming capabilities (probably over wifi)

>Networking (possibly)

>No 3D


Definitely looking to save a few bucks on this piece of HT so def under $200 budget, preferably alot less than 200.


Thank you.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blipszyc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From the other threads it sounded like the Panny had stuttering and UI issues with Netflix. If the Sony is good, which model?
> 
> 
> And it needs to be a BD player for the WAF, so the Roku, Boxee, WDTV etc would not work.



Current pannys are a little laggy, but no big deal IMO. Any current 90 series Sony is good. I have the 390. The 590 adds 3D and the 790 adds 4k. All are wifi and have 1080p NF. Sony is also better at DLNA and has more streaming apps.


----------



## imws

The Netflix out of sync audio is so bad on the Panasonic BDT220 that you will have to watch with the sound off.


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blipszyc* /forum/post/21964210
> 
> 
> From the other threads it sounded like the Panny had stuttering and UI issues with Netflix. If the Sony is good, which model?
> 
> 
> And it needs to be a BD player for the WAF, so the Roku, Boxee, WDTV etc would not work.



The Boxee, WDTV, & etc. are devices that might evoke displeasure from a wife, but I think you're making a mistake excluding the Roku (or the new AppleTV). They are both really easy to use, and both work well. I've got a cheap Blu-Ray player that I don't connect to the Internet (disks start playing faster that way) and a Roku that does a great job with NetFlix.


----------



## kgveteran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imws* /forum/post/21964559
> 
> 
> The Netflix out of sync audio is so bad on the Panasonic BDT220 that you will have to watch with the sound off.



Lol, note to self


----------



## Muse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21963873
> 
> 
> Those are answered in great detail in the panny threads, but short answers are 1. Yes and 2. No. IMO spending hundreds of hours converting all my files to work on a crippled player that will be obsolete in a few months is *insane*. Just buy a player that works in the first place. Better yet, by a box designed for streaming like WD or similar.



OK, I ordered my Panny 220 from Amazon and just got an email saying it's been shipped. I've been hearing that Amazon's return policy is great, don't think I've ever taken advantage of it, but this might be a good time. I'm all ears what BD player would be a not "insane" choice. I'd like:


--> quality image and sound for both BD and upconverted DVDs

--> satisfactory streaming of internet content

--> file play capability of the various common formats off my computers and their external HDs on my wireless network


Thanks for ideas!


----------



## mdavej

Two out of three ain't bad. I recommend you keep the panny and get a dedicated box for streaming files. Who knows, if you have mostly mkvs, the panny may work out fine.


FWIW my Sony plays almost everything, but it's slower loading than panny. No player does it all.


Anyway, it's just my opinion that converting your entire library is insane. A lot of panny owners have done it and still have their sanity.


----------



## Muse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21966596
> 
> 
> Two out of three ain't bad. I recommend you keep the panny and get a dedicated box for streaming files. Who knows, if you have mostly mkvs, the panny may work out fine.
> 
> 
> FWIW my Sony plays almost everything, but it's slower loading than panny. No player does it all.
> 
> 
> Anyway, it's just my opinion that converting your entire library is insane. A lot of panny owners have done it and still have their sanity.



Thanks for the feedback. My usage off the bat will be mostly upconversion of my pretty big DVD collection, and reviews I've read appear to indicate that the 220 does a real good job of that. Last night I came upon some posts saying there were serious issues with the 220 having audio/video synch problems when streaming Netflix, and this worried me (just look at post #13375 above). I've never subscribed to Netflix in any form, but was thinking of doing something, either with them or another service. However, reviews of the 220 at Amazon give no hint of synch issues, so I have to wonder if it's just some people having the problem, either specific to some machines or to peculiarities of their setups.


----------



## Talk2Me

My LG 590 quit playing BD, so I bought a Panny 320. Then Target had the Sony S590 for $119 and I bought it to compare to the Panny. Returned the Panny because I liked the Sony more. The pq streaming Netflix looked a little better. Returned the Sony because I got a good deal on a used like new Oppo 93, and a friend gave me a fat PS3. I watch BD on the Oppo and 1080p Netflix on the PS3. I use the 2 players as transports to my Wadia dac.


----------



## Hyrax

The only problem with the "fat" PS3's are that they are loud and tend to run hot. My home theater was 10 degrees warmer than the rest of my house when I used one. The good thing about the PS3 is that it does a great job with NetFlix. Mine did a terrible job with Amazon videos, though.


----------



## iamian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Muse* /forum/post/21966645
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. My usage off the bat will be mostly upconversion of my pretty big DVD collection, and reviews I've read appear to indicate that the 220 does a real good job of that. Last night I came upon some posts saying there were serious issues with the 220 having audio/video synch problems when streaming Netflix, and this worried me (just look at post #13375 above). I've never subscribed to Netflix in any form, but was thinking of doing something, either with them or another service. However, reviews of the 220 at Amazon give no hint of synch issues, so I have to wonder if it's just some people having the problem, either specific to some machines or to peculiarities of their setups.



I think it's a specific set of events that's causing the sync issue; i.e., playing a certain disc, followed by streaming from Netflix.


----------



## Muse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iamian* /forum/post/21968563
> 
> 
> I think it's a specific set of events that's causing the sync issue; i.e., playing a certain disc, followed by streaming from Netflix.



I'd think they could fix that with a firmware update, but who knows? I hope Panasonic knows about this and is working on it. Obviously, the more we know about this the better, what to do, what not to do, how to fix it, work around it. Is there anywhere it's documented in some form? If there's no dedicated thread, maybe there should be. Not by me, I don't even have my 220 yet, have never streamed!


----------



## kev6873

What does 1080p upconversion and has good quality picture, good sound, and good streaming (netflix, etc)?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kev6873* /forum/post/21970274
> 
> 
> What does 1080p upconversion and has good quality picture, good sound, and good streaming (netflix, etc)?



Sony and Panasonic are the best choices this year, IMO.


You'll have to qualify what you mean by good sound. If you have special requirements like analog outputs or coax versus toslink, you'll need a different player.


----------



## kev6873

Thanks MDave.


No, all new HT equipment is being purchased. Just want PQ, sound, Wifi, Netflix or similar all to work well.


I see each unit has its own flaws so was just looking for the best one overall in the under 150 range.


----------



## mdavej

Then you have to pick the flaws you're willing to accept. There is no clear winner. I accept Sony's slowness (a few seconds doesn't matter to me), but don't accept Panny's poor DLNA support. PQ, AQ, streaming and upconversion are about the same. A few are reporting audio sync issues with Netflix on Panny, but it's hard to tell how widespread and what the cause might be.


----------



## kev6873

Thank you.


Based on quality/affordability which Sony would you recommend then? I dont care about loading slowness either...


----------



## mdavej

All are about the same PQ and app wise. I don't need 3D, so I have the 390. The 590 adds 3D, and the 790 adds 4k. The 590 is the best value right now unless you find a deal on a 390 (keep an eye out for open box deals at J&R). Price club versions include an HDMI cable (BX39/59/79). Oh, and the 390 has no front panel display besides a power LED. Deal-breaker for some, but I could never read the front panel on any of my players anyway.


Some don't like sony's build quality in this year's models because they dropped the metal enclosure and now use plastic. Doesn't bother me since everything but my stereo is plastic now anyway. It's actually pretty ingenious the way they used curves for added strength. Plus it reduces the cost and weight and should theoretically improve the wifi. So I think it's a smart move all around.


I'm very pleased with mine and looking to pick up another one when a deal comes along. I'm especially happy with Netflix and DLNA. Like other US models from the past few years, although they don't officially support divx, they play them just fine if you simply rename them. I just add ".mkv" to the end of my avi's and they play fine from Serviio.


----------



## kev6873

See the 390 at 129 inc tax and shipping....nothing lss than that.....though EE has it at like 126 and $50 SOny gift card for music/movies


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kev6873* /forum/post/21971941
> 
> 
> See the 390 at 129 inc tax and shipping....nothing lss than that.....though EE has it at like 126 and $50 SOny gift card for music/movies



Yeah, that's not a good price, aside from the gift card. You can get a 590 for that. For some reason most 390's are still going for full MSRP while the 590's have come down.


----------



## Muse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kev6873* /forum/post/21971941
> 
> 
> See the 390 at 129 inc tax and shipping....nothing lss than that.....though EE has it at like 126 and $50 SOny gift card for music/movies



Who is EE?


----------



## kev6873

EE=electronics expo


----------



## fantasyvn

Dear all,


I was wondering if there is a LG or Samsung blu-ray player which has a full browser to visit flash-enabled websites.


The reason is I want to watch streaming videos from some non-English flash sites. Earlier, I really liked the Sony BDP-S790 but it does not support flash.


My sincere thanks for your clarification.


----------



## Dauphin99

Hi, I've just bought a Samsung 3D-LED TV, and I want a player... I need 3D, DLNA, WiFi and PQ...

What about Samsung player? Any others suggestions?


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dauphin99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I've just bought a Samsung 3D-LED TV, and I want a player... I need 3D, DLNA, WiFi and PQ...
> 
> What about Samsung player? Any others suggestions?



Look at the Sony BDP-S590.


----------



## brbeaird

Here's what I'm looking for:


1.) PQ

2.) Streaming - Netflix, Hulu, Amazon

3.) Load time



Don't have a 3d TV, so I don't really care about that, but it's fine if it's there. I already have a SageTV extender which handles all my media center needs, so DLNA is not necessary unless I needed it as a backup for some reason. Wifi is nice, but even that isn't critical since I have wired gigabit running to it already.


Seems to be a lot of talk between the Sony 390/590 and the Pansonic BDT220. What would be the deciding factor for some of you given what I'm looking for?


----------



## morty343

Thread title pretty much says it all.


(I am holding off on a 3D player until I upgrade my projector to 3D, on the assumption that at that time 3D players will be a generation newer/better.)


----------



## mdavej

Sony 390


----------



## AnnaJune

Ok, I don't think I can take any more reading after going back 33 pages...


It seems the consensus is that the Sony 'x'90 and Panasonic 'x'20 provide essentially the same PQ for both Blu-Ray playback and DVD upconversion, and that these models are the best choices in the below-Oppo price range, generally speaking.


The Sonys have better DLNA and support a larger number of file-types than the Pannys. The Pannys are quicker with loading discs and responding to the remote. Other than this, there is very little PQ or AQ difference between them. Vizio and Samsung are discouraged as unreliable (makes me worry about my new choice of a Samsung LCD), LG has little representation here, but a few people cast their vote for them, especially for steaming. (Apparently they also have reliability issues?)


I was about to go for a Panasonic, then I saw that mdavej and others who had been recommending the Pannys started shifting recs to the Sonys with the new models, mostly due to the more robust file-type support, if that was an important feature for a poster. So by then I was about settled on a Sony 590.


Then mdavej (IIRC) made the point that the Sonys don't playback FLAC, but the Pannys do.


So now I am in a bind, as I really like the video file support of the 590 over the 220, but I need to have FLAC playback, as all my music is in FLAC. But then again, I have a truck-load of various video file formats, .iso, .avi and .mkv containers and divx, xvid, h.264, mpeg-4, mpeg-2, VOB, VIDEO_TS folders, .wmv, .flv... .... ...


It really is all about choosing what you are willing to live without, since you're not going to get everything you want out of one player for a reasonable price. Perhaps a budget no-frills BD player along with a separate DLNA streamer that supports all my file-types would be the best compromise? I just don't want to give up PQ (esp. good DVD upscaling) by buying a lower-end model. Suggestions are appreciated! Thanks!


~Anna~


----------



## Muse

Nice post, Anna. I'll be anticipating responses. My Panasonic 220 should arrive today. I have very little video/audio content to deal with as of now, but of course the relatively great file type support of the Sony's would be a plus. When I realized that the Sony's had far superior file support I began to wonder if I shouldn't return the Panny and order a Sony, however I read a lot of reviews and decided I'm probably OK with the Panny, at least for the time being.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AnnaJune* /forum/post/21978702
> 
> 
> ...Perhaps a budget no-frills BD player along with a separate DLNA streamer that supports all my file-types would be the best compromise?



I think this is the best solution in your case (panny plus a WD live or similar). I wish there was one player that had it all, but there isn't. Even though sony supports a lot of files over DLNA, it doesn't support some on your list, like iso and vob. Even avi (divix/xvid) requires renaming your files for them to work on sony. Sony does play FLV, which was a surprise considering it isn't documented anywhere. Panny only supports mpeg, wmv, mkv and possibly m2ts IIRC.


The main reason for the shift in many recommendations to sony this year is that sony finally caught up to panny with it's new Netflix interface and improved upconversion, which were panny's main advantages last year. Sony has always been the better DLNA streamer and had more streaming apps, and Panny has been the better disc player. Of course that's just the opinion of a few vocal regulars on this forum. CNET gives the nod to Panny.


----------



## Muse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21979636
> 
> 
> Panny only supports mpeg, wmv, mkv and possibly m2ts IIRC.



Does the Panny support MP3 playback (e.g. via wifi off the network)?


Edit: Evidently the answer is yes. Support includes mp3, jpg, mkv, flac, wav, mpo, AVCHD, AVCHD 3D, mp4, mpeg2 according to http://www.blurayplayersreview.com/p...lu-ray-player/


----------



## mdavej

Correct. I was only talking about video. I'm pretty sure AVCHD is only supported on disc, not DLNA or shares. Every BD player I've ever had plays AVCHD DVDs fine, as well as mp3 and jpg.


Panny handles the major stuff, but of you have a lot of different formats like the previous poster, it won't work. I don't do flac, iso or rip BD, so Sony handles everything I need. Panny won't do avi or flv, so that's a problem for me.


----------



## EricST

I have a Sony bdp 370 . Am I upgrading in any way if I get the bdp-s790?


----------



## AnnaJune

Thanks for that info, I'll keep checking this thread for more (I've learned so much from this thread as well as the plasma and LCD sub-forums) and perhaps have something to contribute to others when I have some experience with all this.










TY!











~Anna~


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricST* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Sony bdp 370 . Am I upgrading in any way if I get the bdp-s790?



Why would you consider such a huge leap if you don't even know what the 790 does? Do you have a $10,000 4k display that would require this $250 player? Why not the 390 or 590? What features are compelling you to upgrade?


----------



## BigB_117

Hi guys,


I'm looking for a good blu-ray player for my sister. She does not have cable and uses Netflix streaming as her primary content source so good netflix streaming is a MUST.


Other than that, her requirements are pretty basic. She'll be using HDMI to connect to her 32" 720p Panasonic LCD, she would like decent up-converting for her existing DVD collection, and she needs built in wifi.


She currently has a LG BD670 that she got on sale at Amazon, but it's Netflix player is plauged with problems so it's getting returned, it's won't play anything on Netflix most of the time, while it's other streaming apps work fine.


I'm currently looking at the Sony BDP-S390 which has pretty good reviews, but I'm open to suggestions.


Thanks!


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigB_117* /forum/post/21988605
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a good blu-ray player for my sister. She does not have cable and uses Netflix streaming as her primary content source so good netflix streaming is a MUST.
> 
> 
> Other than that, her requirements are pretty basic. She'll be using HDMI to connect to her 32" 720p Panasonic LCD, she would like decent up-converting for her existing DVD collection, and she needs built in wifi.
> 
> 
> She currently has a LG BD670 that she got on sale at Amazon, but it's Netflix player is plauged with problems so it's getting returned, it's won't play anything on Netflix most of the time, while it's other streaming apps work fine.
> 
> 
> I'm currently looking at the Sony BDP-S390 which has pretty good reviews, but I'm open to suggestions.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Sony 390 or 590, or Panny 220.


----------



## snidely

We have 2 generations old model 370 Sony. Both have worked perfectly for Netflix. They are both on Comcast internet service. I assume the newer models would woork as well. We got these because they were the last models (we were told) that would pass certain copyrighted material via HD over component. (We have a 50" Panny plasma that onlt has component.)


----------



## scl23enn4m3

I currently have a Sony BDP-S580 blu-ray player but also need another. One is going to be for my sitting area, and the other is going to be for the theater. I need to be able to bitstream for the theater (which I believe the BDP-S580 can do).


I was going to pick up another lower end Sony for the sitting area, but I learned the hard way that Sony uses the SAME IR codes for all of their Blu-ray players (I just found this out). So now I'm not sure what to get. I kind of want to connect the current one to the sitting area and buy a new one for the theater.


The Oppos are way out of my price range, so those are out. Anything else I should look at? I don't need any other features. No Netflix or internet streaming, no local streaming, and no wi-fi. The s580 has all of that, but it isn't going to be used.


If you have two particular Blu-ray players in mind, I can always get rid of the current Sony one. Thanks in advance!


I apologize if my post doesn't read right. Sony support is actually making my blood boil. When I ask them which model of their players I can buy so I can keep them next to each other and use them seperately, they literally tell me, "Please keep both the devices distant apart".


EDIT: Alright, I think I'm going to pick up a Yamaha BD-S667 for the theater and move the Sony BDP-S580 to the sitting area. If anyone thinks there is a better option, feel free to let me know







.


----------



## mdavej

As you already know, a different brand will solve your problem. But for others considering multiple players, panasonic uses 3 different IR codes which can be selected on any of their players.


----------



## CaTaSTrOphiK

So I need new player to take the place of my ps3 in my living room since I am getting a vt50 in the next couple days I want one with dual outputs for my older sc-05 receiver. I was looking into the 2 models above I don't need the analog outs on the 500 really but it does look nice. I do stream Netflix a fair amount other than that it will just be for br playback and 3d playback and an occasional DVD. So I am looking for suggestions I am open to anything sub 500 and I do work for a retailer so I get a discount on a wide variety of players.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaTaSTrOphiK* /forum/post/21993455
> 
> 
> So I need new player to take the place of my ps3 in my living room since I am getting a vt50 in the next couple days I want one with dual outputs for my older sc-05 receiver. I was looking into the 2 models above I don't need the analog outs on the 500 really but it does look nice. I do stream Netflix a fair amount other than that it will just be for br playback and 3d playback and an occasional DVD. So I am looking for suggestions I am open to anything sub 500 and I do work for a retailer so I get a discount on a wide variety of players.



Check if you can still find a Panny 310.


----------



## CaTaSTrOphiK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Check if you can still find a Panny 310.



Yea you think that would work just as well I'm pretty sure I still have one in my store.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaTaSTrOphiK* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yea you think that would work just as well I'm pretty sure I still have one in my store.



I wouldn't recommend that model for Netflix.


----------



## CaTaSTrOphiK

Ok here is another question I don't know if you guys can answer for me but the analog outs on the 500 won't work better than hdmi to my sc-05 right? I know it's corny but i do like the look of the 500 and think it will mesh well with the vt50's design. I am sure Panasonic put there heads into that one.


----------



## gbailey

Posting to these boards has always steered me in the right direction and hoping for the same now.


I am ready to upgrade my old DVD player to Blu-ray -- don't have a 3D television -- but looking at reviews/prices, etc., it seems like going 3D is the way to go ... Don't have an AV receiver with HDMI connections ... but I would like to stream from Amazon and Netflix -- run some Blu-Ray discs ...


I was considering the Panasonic 220 and 320 (not scared off by the touch screen remote despite reading probably a majority of comments against it). The more I have read on these boards, now I am questioning whether to go with one of these models as planned or look at at Sony. Through the years, I have owned products from both, although my all-time favorite DVD player/recorder was a Panasonic.


Looking for some recommendations ...


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21995778
> 
> 
> I wouldn't recommend that model for Netflix.



The 110 has always worked well for me with Netflix (hard wired, with Fios).


----------



## CaTaSTrOphiK

Can I also add the pioneer bdp-53fd to the short list I have come up with.


----------



## scl23enn4m3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21989662
> 
> 
> As you already know, a different brand will solve your problem. But for others considering multiple players, panasonic uses 3 different IR codes which can be selected on any of their players.



Thanks for that valuable piece of information! I went with Sony because I assumed it was standard practice to be able to change IR codes. /shrug


So I scratched the idea of picking up a Yamaha blu-ray player because there seems to be a lot of reliability issues. After reading this thread and AnnaJune's awesome summary, it looks like I'll be going with a Panasonic. Maybe if I can off load my Sony, I'll just go with two of them.


Can someone help me understand the differences between the BDT220CP and the BDT320? My understanding is the 220 doesn't bitstream TrueHD or DTS-HD so that's out and the 500 is just plain overkill for my use so I've removed those both as possibilities.


The 220CP doesn't have 'High Clarity Sound Plus' or 'Digital Tube Sound' while the 320 does. Will those features help in a 7.1 environment?


EDIT: Going through the specs it does look like the 220 can bitstream. Panasonic's website left that field blank during the comparison. So I guess that's back on the table.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/21996458
> 
> 
> The 110 has always worked well for me with Netflix (hard wired, with Fios).



Glad it worked for you. But unfortunately very few of us have Fios bandwidth to overcome the blank flash issue. My 110 is long gone, and my 390 is working perfectly on my paltry 30Mbps service.


scl23,


Your questions have been asked and answered many times in the panny threads. But the handy dandy chart on THIS page shows that the 320 only adds a few useless gimmicks.


----------



## scl23enn4m3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21996837
> 
> 
> scl23,
> 
> 
> Your questions have been asked and answered many times in the panny threads. But the handy dandy chart on THIS page shows that the 320 only adds a few useless gimmicks.




I should have searched, my apologies. Thanks for not letting me have it! I'll read up on it now, thank you for linking me.


----------



## lifeisbeautiful

Folks- I'm trying to choose between these 3 players:

1. Oppo-93 (stretch)

2. PS3

3. Panny BDT-310.


(2) and (3) are within budget.

I want this mainly for CD, DVD and Bluray in that order.


a) I don't care about the DAC, as I'll connect the player to my UMC-1 pre/pro via HDMI.

So, all I need is a very good transport for CD.


b) DVD upscaling is VERY important. I know Oppo-93 does this really well. But, how does Panny and PS3 fare here? Is there is a good difference, I'll drop Panny/PS3.


c) I'm assuming that bluray playback quality will be almost similar in all the 3.


d) Should I hold out for more reviews about Sony 790?


Thanks.


----------



## mrvegas1

I have a cheap Sony BluRay BDPS580 player in my family room that does OK with playing BluRay discs but it's connectivity features are troublesome.


I have a Western Digital drive connected to my home network in my theater room. My Sony BluRay player can "see" the Western Digital and play content but it frequently freezes up and I'm tired of it.


What is a decent BluRay player out there which does a good job of network / internet connectivity? Should have Netflix app capability, not sure if I care about Blockbuster network.


----------



## mdavej

None of the above. The 310 is obsolete and buggy. The PS3 is slow, noisy, hard to control and is a power hog. Sony has grace note for CD's, and the others don't. Why the 790 instead of the 390 or 590? It's almost as expensive as Oppo. Do you have a 4k display?


----------



## Skippman

I'm in a wierd position. Normally my answer as to which BluRay player would be easy (Oppo) as I was one of the first 500 to get the BDP-83. It's working fantastic and is still the core of my home theater system.


However in my bedroom , I'm lacking.


Right now I have a Oppo DV-980HD hooked up through my Yamaha AVR to a Panasonic TH-50PX80U 720P plasma. It's great for DVD and SACD playback, but it won't do BluRay (obviously) or any streaming media services.


I do have an X-Box 360 in there connected to a TVersity server that I use to playback my MP3's, photo's, and videos. I don't have Netflix through it as I'm not keen on paying for another X-Box 360 subscription.


So that brings me to the point of wanting to replace my trusty Oppo. I have a ton of points on my credit card to use and they have several options to choose from. I have it narrowed down to three finalists but could use some help picking. The Sony unit stands out only because it will do SACD, which isn't mandatory but nice to have.


Sony BDP-S590

Samsung BD-EM59C

LG BP-620


Thoughts?


----------



## dpippel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/22003865
> 
> 
> None of the above. The 310 is obsolete and buggy. The PS3 is slow, noisy, hard to control and is a power hog. Sony has grace note for CD's, and the others don't. Why the 790 instead of the 390 or 590? It's almost as expensive as Oppo. Do you have a 4k display?



The S790 is 1/2 the price of the Oppo. $250 vs. $500. How does that equate to "almost as expensive as"?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dpippel* /forum/post/22004162
> 
> 
> The S790 is 1/2 the price of the Oppo. $250 vs. $500. How does that equate to "almost as expensive as"?












Sorry, I was thinking they were around $300 now, but turns out those are only used BDP-83s. I stand corrected.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skippman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in a wierd position. Normally my answer as to which BluRay player would be easy (Oppo) as I was one of the first 500 to get the BDP-83. It's working fantastic and is still the core of my home theater system.
> 
> 
> However in my bedroom , I'm lacking.
> 
> 
> Right now I have a Oppo DV-980HD hooked up through my Yamaha AVR to a Panasonic TH-50PX80U 720P plasma. It's great for DVD and SACD playback, but it won't do BluRay (obviously) or any streaming media services.
> 
> 
> I do have an X-Box 360 in there connected to a TVersity server that I use to playback my MP3's, photo's, and videos. I don't have Netflix through it as I'm not keen on paying for another X-Box 360 subscription.
> 
> 
> So that brings me to the point of wanting to replace my trusty Oppo. I have a ton of points on my credit card to use and they have several options to choose from. I have it narrowed down to three finalists but could use some help picking. The Sony unit stands out only because it will do SACD, which isn't mandatory but nice to have.
> 
> 
> Sony BDP-S590
> 
> Samsung BD-EM59C
> 
> LG BP-620
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



When I got my sony S590 I finally took my Oppo DV 983H out of my rack. If you don't need 3D, you should consider the Sony S390. The DVD scaling with the Sony is great and the Sony gives full MCH PCM over HDMI, which the Oppo couldn't do.


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Correct. I was only talking about video. I'm pretty sure AVCHD is only supported on disc, not DLNA or shares. Every BD player I've ever had plays AVCHD DVDs fine, as well as mp3 and jpg.
> 
> 
> Panny handles the major stuff, but of you have a lot of different formats like the previous poster, it won't work. I don't do flac, iso or rip BD, so Sony handles everything I need. Panny won't do avi or flv, so that's a problem for me.



AVCHD is supported from USB on the Sony x90 series. Not tried it with DLNA ... But can if required.


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Glad it worked for you. But unfortunately very few of us have Fios bandwidth to overcome the blank flash issue. My 110 is long gone, and my 390 is working perfectly on my paltry 30Mbps service.
> 
> 
> scl23,
> 
> 
> Your questions have been asked and answered many times in the panny threads. But the handy dandy chart on THIS page shows that the 320 only adds a few useless gimmicks.



Well I have 100mb/s down and the panny 210 didn't work right for Netflix. Black flashes ....


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrvegas1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a cheap Sony BluRay BDPS580 player in my family room that does OK with playing BluRay discs but it's connectivity features are troublesome.
> 
> 
> I have a Western Digital drive connected to my home network in my theater room. My Sony BluRay player can "see" the Western Digital and play content but it frequently freezes up and I'm tired of it.
> 
> 
> What is a decent BluRay player out there which does a good job of network / internet connectivity? Should have Netflix app capability, not sure if I care about Blockbuster network.



What exact content causes the player to freeze and lockup ?


Both the Panasonic and sony 2012 players have improved Netflix over the 2011 players. Several users have complained though that the Panasonic interface isn't as responsive as the Sony and seems to have a audio sync issue in some circumstances. It is able to start the Netflix stream faster than the Sony though.


If network and Netflix is primary for you... Why not keep the 580 for disks and just buy a Roku ?


----------



## Muse

*No subtitle button on Panny 220? Maybe return and get a Sony?*


I've hardly ever returned an electronic item (maybe once), but I think I may return my new (1 week) Panasonic 220 to Amazon. The lack of a subtitle button amazes me. I haven't played with it a lot but it appears that to turn subtitles on/off I have to:


1. pause

2. press Options button

3. press OK

4. press down arrow

5. press OK

6. press right arrow

7. press down arrow

8. press OK

9. press return a few times


This is probably not the exact sequence, but it's something similar. Now that is a PITA! On my old Momitsu V880 DVD player remote there's a subtitle button. I can't choose my preferred subtitle (a shortcoming), but pressing the button pushes the player to the next subtitle option (e.g. the options might be English, Spanish, French, Off). I don't even have to pause the movie and I can adjust my subtitles. On the Panny 220 this looks impossible. I doubt I can do this even with a macro on my MX-700 remote.

*I saw mention that Sony makes players with a subtitle button. Is that true of the S390?* How does it work? Is the S590 basically the same player with 3D added (I don't need 3D).


How is Netflix streaming on the Sony(s) compared with the Panny 220?


I'm open to suggestions on what to get instead of the Panny 220. I don't need 3D, would like great DVD upscaling, have never streamed off the Internet but would like to do it, and do it well. I have a wireless network, but this player could be connected by ethernet. And yeah, I want to be able to toggle my subtitles on/off. Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## Skippman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/22004479
> 
> 
> When I got my sony S590 I finally took my Oppo DV 983H out of my rack. If you don't need 3D, you should consider the Sony S390. The DVD scaling with the Sony is great and the Sony gives full MCH PCM over HDMI, which the Oppo couldn't do.



Well, I don't get much of a choice other than the options I've listed. They're coming from my credit card company's "rewards points" system. It's been a pain honestly as they do not list model numbers on any of the listings. I've basically had to compare pictures to the manufacturers website.


The one interesting thing about the Samsung is it's built in web browser and ability to talk to a media server on a PC, which I have. I wish there where somewhere in town I could actually LOOK at these things. Sure there's Best Buy, but that's just a unit on a shelf, not something hooked up and running.


----------



## Skippman

Just got off the phone with the credit card company and they were able to actually give me a list of the model numbers available. I have it narrowed down to three finalists.


Sony BDPS590


Samsung BDE5900/ZA


LG BP620



Right now I'm definatly leaning towards the Sony. It seems to have the best media streaming capability over the local network from a media server. It supports SACD, which I'd like to keep functionality for. Also, it seems to support the greatest number of streaming services.


Is there really any huge difference in picture quality now amongst consumer level players? I'm sure my Oppo will have better picture quality but I'm mostly concerned that there won't be any obvious image differences between the players.


----------



## Muse

So, I figured I'd return my new Panasonic 220 because it doesn't have a subtitle button. Figured the Sony 390 would be an OK replacement, at least it has a subtitle button on the remote, has Netflix HD streaming, plus superior file play support. But a couple of guys at the Official Panasonic DMP-BDT 220/320/500 Owners Thread said they think the Sonys' picture is noticeably not as sharp as the Panasonics'. Is this true? How significant is this? Here's the exchange, currently the last post in the thread, post 1373: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=1373 

- - - -


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrRoy* /forum/post/22011498
> 
> 
> I don't know if you are going to experience what I did, but I had the 590 and the 220 side-by-side and the 590 had a noticeably softer picture than the 220. Enough so, that my wife even made a comment on it. We were looking at the same blu-ray, switching back and forth between the players.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LDBetaGuy* /forum/post/22012306
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've always thought that Panasonic players had sharper video than the Sonys. I've noticed this in past years' players as well. Like you, I think the difference is pretty obvious.



Can anyone speak to this? It's the first I've heard of such a thing. Usually people say that blu-ray players' playback if disks is pretty much the same. Is it a problem? Is the difference significant? Is the Panasonic playback a better experience?


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Muse* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, I figured I'd return my new Panasonic 220 because it doesn't have a subtitle button. Figured the Sony 390 would be an OK replacement, at least it has a subtitle button on the remote, has Netflix HD streaming, plus superior file play support. But a couple of guys at the Official Panasonic DMP-BDT 220/320/500 Owners Thread said they think the Sonys' picture is noticeably not as sharp as the Panasonics'. Is this true? How significant is this? Here's the exchange, currently the last post in the thread, post 1373: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=1373
> 
> - - - -
> 
> 
> Can anyone speak to this? It's the first I've heard of such a thing. Usually people say that blu-ray players' playback if disks is pretty much the same. Is it a problem? Is the difference significant? Is the Panasonic playback a better experience?



If it's true it's not significant. I went from a panny210 to a sony 590, then a 790. Like the Panny, the Sony's DVD upscaling was very good. I saw no PQ difference with Blu-ray. I did see a more reliable HDMI interface with the Sony, plus I was able to finally remove my Oppo DV983H from the rack because I could play SACD's and get multi-channel PCM Over HDMI with the Sony.


----------



## dpippel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Muse* /forum/post/22012434
> 
> 
> So, I figured I'd return my new Panasonic 220 because it doesn't have a subtitle button. Figured the Sony 390 would be an OK replacement, at least it has a subtitle button on the remote, has Netflix HD streaming, plus superior file play support. But a couple of guys at the Official Panasonic DMP-BDT 220/320/500 Owners Thread said they think the Sonys' picture is noticeably not as sharp as the Panasonics'. Is this true? How significant is this? Here's the exchange, currently the last post in the thread, post 1373: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=1373
> 
> - - - -
> 
> 
> Can anyone speak to this? It's the first I've heard of such a thing. Usually people say that blu-ray players' playback if disks is pretty much the same. Is it a problem? Is the difference significant? Is the Panasonic playback a better experience?



My experience is exactly the opposite. I found the S790 to produce superior Blu-ray playback in Direct mode than the Panny DMP-BDT320, the BDT-220, and the Oppo BDP-93. Now people will say that bit-perfect video is bit-prefect video, but my eyes and brain tell me differently. I now own the S790 and none of the other above-mentioned players.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skippman* /forum/post/22006615
> 
> 
> Is there really any huge difference in picture quality now amongst consumer level players? I'm sure my Oppo will have better picture quality but I'm mostly concerned that there won't be any obvious image differences between the players.



There is little to no difference in PQ with BluRay discs between players. For upscaled SD DVDs, however, yes, there can be a significant difference.


----------



## Muse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dpippel* /forum/post/22012860
> 
> 
> My experience is exactly the opposite. I found the S790 to produce superior Blu-ray playback in Direct mode than the Panny DMP-BDT320, the BDT-220, and the Oppo BDP-93. Now people will say that bit-perfect video is bit-prefect video, but my eyes and brain tell me differently. I now own the S790 and none of the other above-mentioned players.



Would I get similar performance with the S390 as the S790? I have to choose a player to replace the Panny 220, which is going back. I have to have a subtitle button. However, among players that do have that feature, I want to pick the player that's right for me. I know, that's always going to be a tradeoff.


----------



## MooN77

Hi,


I just purchased a Samsung PN64D8000 plasma and am looking for a 3D player. I just want the best PQ possible with streaming capabilities. Would the Sony S590 be good for this? What exactly does the S790 do better and do I need it?


And also, would it be ok to place the 3D bluray player on top of a set top box?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Skippman

Well, having played with the BDP-S590 last night I'm not sure I'm going to keep it.


It wouldn't play back my MKV files, had a hard time with large AVI files, and generally seemed to have issues playing media files from my TVersity server. I'm going to play more with the server tomorrow to see if I can tweek it a bit, but right now those features are a big issue for me.


Also, when playing back a standard def movie over Netflix there was a drop out as well as substantial image dithering at one point. This is hard wired through a GigE switch back to my 12M UVerse connection with no other devices using the internet at the time.


I may exchange it for the Samsung BD-EM5900 and see if that works better. It means giving up SACD, but I stream content from my server more than I listen to SACD.


----------



## dpippel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Muse* /forum/post/22013385
> 
> 
> Would I get similar performance with the S390 as the S790? I have to choose a player to replace the Panny 220, which is going back. I have to have a subtitle button. However, among players that do have that feature, I want to pick the player that's right for me. I know, that's always going to be a tradeoff.



Not having any direct experience with the S390, I really can't say. All that I can tell you is that the S790 is an excellent player and an excellent streaming device.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Muse* /forum/post/22013385
> 
> 
> Would I get similar performance with the S390 as the S790? I have to choose a player to replace the Panny 220, which is going back. I have to have a subtitle button. However, among players that do have that feature, I want to pick the player that's right for me. I know, that's always going to be a tradeoff.



Do you have a 4k HDTV to take advantage of the 4k upscaling capabilities (I doubt it)? Do you need dual HDMI outs (do you have a 3D display and a non-3D receiver)? If no to both, the S790 is overkill for you. Get the 390 (no 3D) or 590 (3D).


----------



## Muse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/22015185
> 
> 
> Do you have a 4k HDTV to take advantage of the 4k upscaling capabilities (I doubt it)? Do you need dual HDMI outs (do you have a 3D display and a non-3D receiver)? If no to both, the S790 is overkill for you. Get the 390 (no 3D) or 590 (3D).



No 4k. Could use dual HDMI, don't necessarily need it. Does the S590 have that or just the S790? It's not worth an extra $110 to me to have that, I figure I could accomplish the same thing with an HDMI switch from Monoprice (I already have one, but would need another, they're pretty cheap). Don't have a 3D display either, I'm figuring the 390, but in no big hurry. I only have a few BDs. Hundreds of DVDs, however.


----------



## mdavej

The second HDMI only carries audio. So I don't see how that would be at all useful to you. A switch won't accomplish anything either since those have only one output. For 2 fully functional outputs, you need a splitter. What exactly is your goal?


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Muse* /forum/post/22016052
> 
> 
> No 4k. Could use dual HDMI, don't necessarily need it. Does the S590 have that or just the S790? It's not worth an extra $110 to me to have that, I figure I could accomplish the same thing with an HDMI switch from Monoprice (I already have one, but would need another, they're pretty cheap). Don't have a 3D display either, I'm figuring the 390, but in no big hurry. I only have a few BDs. Hundreds of DVDs, however.



The 590 has only a single HDMI output. You can disable its 3D capabilities for use with 2D systems.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Muse* /forum/post/22016052
> 
> 
> Could use dual HDMI, don't necessarily need it. Does the S590 have that or just the S790? It's not worth an extra $110 to me to have that.... Don't have a 3D display either



You don't need dual HDMI outs. The only need for it is if you have a 3D display and a non-3D receiver. In that case, you would need to send the 3D video directly to the 3D display, and the audio to your non-3D receiver. Since you don't even have a 3D display, you don't need dual HDMI outs (again, the 790 is overkill for you, and a total waste of money). You only need the 390, unless you may be upgrading your display in the next year or two to a 3D display, in which case get the 590.


----------



## Selden Ball

Well, one reason for getting a 590 for 2D use is that it has a (simple) front panel display, unlike the 390, which apparently has none at all.


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skippman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, having played with the BDP-S590 last night I'm not sure I'm going to keep it.
> 
> 
> It wouldn't play back my MKV files, had a hard time with large AVI files, and generally seemed to have issues playing media files from my TVersity server. I'm going to play more with the server tomorrow to see if I can tweek it a bit, but right now those features are a big issue for me.
> 
> 
> Also, when playing back a standard def movie over Netflix there was a drop out as well as substantial image dithering at one point. This is hard wired through a GigE switch back to my 12M UVerse connection with no other devices using the internet at the time.
> 
> 
> I may exchange it for the Samsung BD-EM5900 and see if that works better. It means giving up SACD, but I stream content from my server more than I listen to SACD.



Try serviio


----------



## AnnaJune

Is there a Blu-ray player that can connect to the Internet, has a web browser, and can be used with a keyboard (or has a qwerty pad on its remote)? Or are those features only found on servers?


----------



## Selden Ball

While most Blu-ray players seem to be based on a stripped-down version of Linux, they don't expose it to the end-user. (See the license page on Sony Blu-ray players, for example.) If you want full-function access to the Internet and the Web for your A/V system, you need to connect a computer to your receiver. Many can be purchased with HDMI designed into them (like the laptop I'm using right now, which is going through a Marantz receiver to an LCD TV), or you can build your own. See the HTPC forum for details.


----------



## mdavej

Sony players have a very basic opera browser and can use a usb keyboard. But an HTPC is best, as Selden suggested. My favorite solution, after much trial and error, is a PC and an iOS device with the Mobile Mouse wireless keyboard/mouse app.


----------



## ggodwin87

Hi Guys,

i have a synology NAS with both 3D and 2D blu-ray iso's ripped to it. i also have about 2tb of ripped tv series and 500gb of flac music. Is there a Blu-Ray player which will play all of these formats over a gigabit wired connection, with a decent UI? Something similar to xbmc?


If there isn't any player that does them all, the video is much more important - however it must play bd iso (or folders), and tv series in mkv format.


Any assistance is appreciated.


----------



## mdavej

I've not heard of any disc player that plays iso files. Only stand alone streamers like WD and Archos can do that.


----------



## Skippman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apw2607* /forum/post/22018961
> 
> 
> Try serviio



I installed that last night. Some of my video's playback without any problems, others I get an Invalid File error. I tried copying them to a thumb drive and playing them on the player directly. Both played video just fine, and one played audio (AAC).


I'm guessing there's something in the DLNA spec that prevents it from using AAC over ethernet or some such. Serviio doesn't appear to have a very advanced UI, but I'm going to play around on their forums a bit.


I might end up taking this Sony back and checking into the Samsung BDE5900/ZA. Although, given the lock up issues I've heard I don't know that it might be any better than the Sony.


----------



## brunes

Hi all - I am looking for a BD player that has a specific set of features, and am hoping you guys can help...


What I am looking for is the following:


- 3D Capable

- Can play 3D MKVs

- DLNA certified, and can play the 3D MKVs over said DLNA.

- Hulu Plus and Netflix capable


Anyone know of a player that can do this? Google is coming up dry.


----------



## qaburk

Hello!


I'm pretty good at product research, but I've failed miserably at finding a WiFi spec for so much as a single blu-ray player. It would seem impossible to even determine whether or not a player supports gigabit ethernet. I want my next blu-ray player to feast on my internal network's streaming bandwidth, a WD My Book Live (530 Mbps read speed as reported by Cnet) connected to a Cisco E4200v2 (450 Mbps) via gigabit ethernet. Are any blu-ray players confirmed to offer 450 Mbps Wi-Fi or gigabit ethernet? Preferably both!


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qaburk* /forum/post/22022732
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> 
> I'm pretty good at product research, but I've failed miserably at finding a WiFi spec for so much as a single blu-ray player. It would seem impossible to even determine whether or not a player supports gigabit ethernet. I want my next blu-ray player to feast on my internal network's streaming bandwidth, a WD My Book Live (530 Mbps read speed as reported by Cnet) connected to a Cisco E4200v2 (450 Mbps) via gigabit ethernet. Are any blu-ray players confirmed to offer 450 Mbps Wi-Fi or gigabit ethernet? Preferably both!



Holy crap! The data rate direct from BD-ROM is only 54Mbps, Vudu maxes out around 16M and Netflix at around 6M. What kind of stuff are you streaming that requires such bandwidth?


----------



## Muse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/22017216
> 
> 
> The second HDMI only carries audio. So I don't see how that would be at all useful to you. A switch won't accomplish anything either since those have only one output. For 2 fully functional outputs, you need a splitter. *What exactly is your goal*?



I was thinking there would be times I'd want to use my computer's LCD as a display instead of my projector.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Muse* /forum/post/22023216
> 
> 
> I was thinking there would be times I'd want to use my computer's LCD as a display instead of my projector.



So we've established dual HDMI output players won't meet that goal since they're designed for secondary audio. An HDMI splitter (starting around $25) plus an HDMI/DVI cable probably will. You may need to do something different for sound when running to the LCD, maybe RCA or optical/coax.


----------



## Muse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/22023268
> 
> 
> So we've established dual HDMI output players won't meet that goal since they're designed for secondary audio. An HDMI splitter (starting around $25) plus an HDMI/DVI cable probably will. You may need to do something different for sound when running to the LCD, maybe RCA or optical/coax.



I've wondered for a long time: The coax S/PDIF (I think the Sony S390 has this output), can it use any coax cable or should it be one specifically designed for that duty? I will run that to my AV Receiver. The receiver doesn't support HDMI, but does support optical and coax S/PDIF.


I also need stereo output from my BD player. Most of the time that's what I use in my HT, using headphones (earbuds). It run it into an amplifier, right now a receiver, will maybe use a headphone amplifier or Class T amp in the future. Does the Sony S390 have stereo outputs?


----------



## qaburk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/22023202
> 
> 
> Holy crap! The data rate direct from BD-ROM is only 54Mbps, Vudu maxes out around 16M and Netflix at around 6M. What kind of stuff are you streaming that requires such bandwidth?



I'm streaming 1080P content from my DLNA server, and the network is WPS secured. My Xbox 360 with a 10/100 Mbps ethernet connection can juggle 720p but drops the ball with 1080p. My slowest laptop with a 150 Mbps adapter (2.4 GHz band) can handle 1080p so 150 Mbps would seem to be an adequate bandwidth until I get into 3D content.


It really just irritates me that I can't find the information I'm looking for!


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Muse* /forum/post/22023389
> 
> 
> I've wondered for a long time: The coax S/PDIF (I think the Sony S390 has this output), can it use any coax cable or should it be one specifically designed for that duty? I will run that to my AV Receiver. The receiver doesn't support HDMI, but does support optical and coax S/PDIF.
> 
> 
> I also need stereo output from my BD player. Most of the time that's what I use in my HT, using headphones (earbuds). It run it into an amplifier, right now a receiver, will maybe use a headphone amplifier or Class T amp in the future. Does the Sony S390 have stereo outputs?



Yes, the sony has coax and stereo outputs. Anything usually works ok for very short runs, but a real digital coax cable is best since it has the proper dielectric properties, impedance and shielding for the signal, resulting in less errors. But the real thing is dirt cheap at monoprice anyway, so there is no reason to skimp. Just make sure in the sony you select bitstream, enable DD and DTS, and turn off BD Mix.


----------



## ChuckZ

Here's my situation:


I'm moving a Pioneer PRO-111FD up to the bedroom from the basement. A new Samsung PN-51E7000 3D plasma is moving into its spot in the basement. I already own a PS3 (which is 3D capable AFAIK), but need a new Blu-ray player for the bedroom (which originally had a CRT w/ DVD/VHS combo).


Should I go for a 2D Blu-ray player for the bedroom now or try to future-proof my purchase (For a Few Dollars More (C)) and buy a 3D model?


In either case, I'd like something that has WiFi built it and passes all video processing tests (HQV, etc) without any issues. NetFlix, apps, etc. are pretty irrelevant to me ATM.


Thanks.


----------



## idreos

Is there a BD player that is known to have good compatibility with video files on sd cards and usb drives.


It becomes confusing reading through many threads on which players are known to handle such files well. I do a lot of video editing and would like to view my finished HD movies (mpeg2 or mp4) on my large screen TV)

Would appreciate anyone chiming in who has has successfully used their player's to handle such files off their sd cards or usb drives. Thanks for your help!


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idreos* /forum/post/22024284
> 
> 
> Is there a BD player that is known to have good compatibility with video files on sd cards and usb drives.
> 
> 
> It becomes confusing reading through many threads on which players are known to handle such files well. I do a lot of video editing and would like to view my finished HD movies (mpeg2 or mp4) on my large screen TV)
> 
> Would appreciate anyone chiming in who has has successfully used their player's to handle such files off their sd cards or usb drives. Thanks for your help!



This is pretty common. Do you have a price range?


-Bill


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moorewapyunco* /forum/post/22024355
> 
> 
> Are there any blu-ray players that I would be able to stream movies to from my computer or from an NAS? Or does anyone know if it is possible with the Panasonic dmp-bd35k?



DLNA is the network facility used for that and it is a common feature on Blu-ray players. You can run a server on you PC, or most NAS include one built-in.


-Bill


----------



## idreos

Bill


thanks for your quick reply..i'm looking at players between 150-$200

I recently bought the Panny BDT 215 from Costco, but found it could not handle mp4's but was advised the 2012 models can.

I'm open to any advice. Thanks again!!


Jim


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idreos* /forum/post/22024671
> 
> 
> Bill
> 
> 
> thanks for your quick reply..i'm looking at players between 150-$200
> 
> I recently bought the Panny BDT 215 from Costco, but found it could not handle mp4's but was advised the 2012 models can.
> 
> I'm open to any advice. Thanks again!!
> 
> 
> Jim



The thing to watch out for: mp4, mkv, etc, are just containers. A player can support the container but not necessarily the audio/video codecs inside the container.


The info is sometimes hard to get from the specs. All I can advise is to get a list of players that suit your needs otherwise and inquire in the dedicated threads for each. If you can upload brief sample files somewhere people are usually willing to test them.


-Bill


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skippman* /forum/post/22020261
> 
> 
> I installed that last night. Some of my video's playback without any problems, others I get an Invalid File error. I tried copying them to a thumb drive and playing them on the player directly. Both played video just fine, and one played audio (AAC).
> 
> 
> I'm guessing there's something in the DLNA spec that prevents it from using AAC over ethernet or some such. Serviio doesn't appear to have a very advanced UI, but I'm going to play around on their forums a bit.
> 
> 
> I might end up taking this Sony back and checking into the Samsung BDE5900/ZA. Although, given the lock up issues I've heard I don't know that it might be any better than the Sony.



Can you post an example of a file you are trying to play that won't work. There are so many different file formats and variations within them.


What I mean by that is using a media file inspector to look at the file you are trying to play. (e.g Media inspector on Mac OSX .. think there is something similar in Windows), and provide the info it tells you.


E.g if I look at a MKV file the S590 can play, media inspector shows this:


* * * Media Inspector 0.7.443 file analysis report.

* * * Media Inspector is ©2011 by Diego Massanti - http://mediainfo.massanti.com 

* * * MediaInfoLib by Jerome Martinez - http://mediainfo.sourceforge.net 

Created on: May 15, 2012 4:59:28 PM PDT

Report for file: XYZ.mkv


General / Container Stream #1

Total Video Streams for this File.................1

Total Audio Streams for this File.................1

Video Codecs Used.................................AVC

Audio Codecs Used.................................DTS

File Format.......................................Matroska

Play Time.........................................2h 3mn

Total File Size...................................25.8 GiB

Total Stream BitRate..............................29.9 Mbps

Encoded with......................................MakeMKV v1.7.4 darwin(x86-release)

Encoding Library..................................libmakemkv v1.7.4 (1.2.0/1.1.0) darwin(x86-release)

Video Stream #1

Codec (Human Name)................................AVC

Codec (FourCC)....................................V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC

Codec [email protected]

Frame Width.......................................1 920 pixels

Frame Height......................................1 080 pixels

Frame Rate........................................23.976 fps

Total Frames......................................177456

Display Aspect Ratio..............................16:9

Scan Type.........................................Progressive

Color Space.......................................YUV

Codec Settings (Summary)..........................CABAC / 3 Ref Frames

QF (like Gordian Knot)............................0.559

Codec Settings (CABAC)............................Yes

Codec Settings (Reference Frames).................3

Video Stream Length...............................2h 3mn 21s 401ms

Video Stream BitRate..............................27.8 Mbps

Bit Depth.........................................8 bits

Video Stream Size.................................23.9 GiB (93%)

Video Stream Language.............................English

Audio Stream #1

Codec.............................................DTS

Codec (FourCC)....................................A_DTS

Audio Stream Length...............................2h 3mn 21s 394ms

Audio Stream BitRate..............................1 510 Kbps

Audio Stream BitRate Mode.........................CBR

Number of Audio Channels..........................6

Audio Channel's Positions.........................Front: L C R, Side: L R, LFE

Sampling Rate.....................................48.0 KHz

Bit Depth.........................................24 bits

Audio Stream Delay................................2ms

Audio Stream Size.................................1.30 GiB (5%)

Audio Stream Title................................3/2+1

Audio Stream Language.............................English

Menu / Chapters Stream #1


----------



## Muse

I returned my Panasonic DMP-BDT220 today to Amazon (no subtitle button). Until I order a replacement I'm be using my Momitsu V880 upscaling (to 720p) DVD player. It's set to output 720p because that was the native res of my old Sanyo PLV-Z2 projector, but I've replaced that with an Epson 8700ub 1080p projector. What output res should I set my Momitsu DVD player for the Epson? Leave it at 720p? Change it to 1080i?


----------



## Skippman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apw2607* /forum/post/22027154
> 
> 
> Can you post an example of a file you are trying to play that won't work. There are so many different file formats and variations within them.
> 
> 
> What I mean by that is using a media file inspector to look at the file you are trying to play. (e.g Media inspector on Mac OSX .. think there is something similar in Windows), and provide the info it tells you.



I'll try and do this tonight. Switching media servers from TVersity to Mezzmo REALLY helped issues. But I think I'm fighting a loosing battle here. Mezzmo will transcode anything I throw at it, but the CPU requirements are astronomical. I'd spend over $500 upgrading a working server to transcode on the fly just to fix this issue.


I checked with my CC company and I was able to get $200 in Best Buy gift cards for the same point value as the BDP-S590 which only cost $140. I'll be returning the Sony. I now have over $275 in pending Best Buy rewards coming.


I think what I'll do is get a Panasonic DMP-BDT220 instead and a WD TV Live box to stream my media. It just seems a more workable solution than trying to brute force a BluRay player to do something 95% of the population will never do so isn't supported.


Is the DMP-BDT220 about the best retail available BluRay player? I'd love another Oppo but I can't justify the cost when I have these gift cards comming.


----------



## nakoruru




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skippman* /forum/post/22030701
> 
> 
> I'll try and do this tonight. Switching media servers from TVersity to Mezzmo REALLY helped issues. But I think I'm fighting a loosing battle here. Mezzmo will transcode anything I throw at it, but the CPU requirements are astronomical. I'd spend over $500 upgrading a working server to transcode on the fly just to fix this issue.
> 
> 
> I checked with my CC company and I was able to get $200 in Best Buy gift cards for the same point value as the BDP-S590 which only cost $140. I'll be returning the Sony. I now have over $275 in pending Best Buy rewards coming.
> 
> 
> I think what I'll do is get a Panasonic DMP-BDT220 instead and a WD TV Live box to stream my media. It just seems a more workable solution than trying to brute force a BluRay player to do something 95% of the population will never do so isn't supported.
> 
> 
> Is the DMP-BDT220 about the best retail available BluRay player? I'd love another Oppo but I can't justify the cost when I have these gift cards comming.




I got my Panasonic DMP-BDT210 from BestBuy 2 weeks ago for $80 + tax, and I love it for playing Blu-Rays. My Sharp 60" LED was calibrated with the 210 going thru my Onkyo 809 receiver. For great BD playback and decent DVD playback, the Panasonic is quite cost effective.


I find the built-in wireless in the 210 to be convenient.


----------



## Skippman

Thanks for the tip! I'll see if I can find any of last years model around town. Not that it matters with my going to the WD TV Live, but I believe last years Panasonic also supported Amazon Instant. Good call.


Honestly, I have no complains about the Sony other than I'm trying to make it do stuff it wasn't quite designed for. But given they use the PS3 interface I expected it to perform on par with it. I guess that was asking to much.


Fortunately my whole house is wired for GigE, so wireless is a non issue for me. I don't know I'd trust my Uverse wifi to deliver the data fast enough anyway.


----------



## Jobu604

Looking for a recommendation for a 2D blu-ray player. Don't need high end, and not all of the bells and whistles. Will be used in my home theatre, 106" projection screen, almost exclusively for viewing blu-rays (I won't use it for Netflix or any other services, won't be playing anything off SD cards, etc.).


Any thoughts?


----------



## Stew4msu

The cheapest BD player you can find will work.


----------



## johnw009

I'm finally gonna purchase a bluray player for the first time. I'm looking for a quality player that has great picture and audio to play bluray/dvd. I know the Oppo-93 is arguably the best, but I also looked at the Panasonic 210 as a budget player. The Oppo-93 will definitely have a advantage to DVD up conversion which is important to me, but with everything else is there a big difference when it comes to quality? Features like Netlix, youtube, streaming files isn't important to me since I have box for that already.


Also a concern of mine is it worth getting the Oppo when I have a Sharp LC-70LE732U model? I know the tv has flaws when it comes to picture quality, so should that deter me from getting the Oppo?




Sharp LC-70LE732U

Denon 3312CI

Paradigm Studio CC-690

Paradigm Studio 100

Paradigm SA-15R-30

Hsu VTF-15h


----------



## mdavej

^^^


Many Oppo owners have posted that Panny upconversion is the same. Besides avoiding cinavia, I can't think of any reason to get the obsolete 210 instead of the current 220, which is better and cheaper.


----------



## Jobu604




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/22033768
> 
> 
> The cheapest BD player you can find will work.



Thanks.


Other than price, what would be the consensus pick among:


- LG BD360

- Sony BDPS390

- Panasonic equivalent (not sure what model that would be)


Thanks again.


----------



## Selden Ball

I think you may need to make a detailed featurelist of the competing players to see which one has the features that you want.


For example, I was disappointed that U.S. Sony players refuse to play PAL Region 0 DVDs (I have some from Australia) and 24/96 DAD audio (which is part of the original DVD audio spec, not DVD-A) and don't support HD video over DLNA. They do play SACDs, though, and the on-screen display shows the audio and video bitrates, which most players don't. Note, also, that the s390 has no front-panel display at all.


----------



## Jobu604




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball* /forum/post/22038053
> 
> 
> I think you may need to make a detailed featurelist of the competing players to see which one has the features that you want.
> 
> 
> For example, I was disappointed that U.S. Sony players refuse to play PAL Region 0 DVDs (I have some from Australia) and 24/96 DAD audio (which is part of the original DVD audio spec, not DVD-A) and don't support HD video over DLNA. They do play SACDs, though, and the on-screen display shows the audio and video bitrates, which most players don't. Note, also, that the s390 has no front-panel display at all.



Thanks. My main priority is quality of audio/video playback of blu-rays. No need for streaming, wireless, regional support, etc. I will just be playing blu-rays and the odd DVD in 2D. How it looks isn't a big deal as it will be hidden in a cabinet. If there's little to choose, the LG is cheaper, so it would win out.


----------



## AC2011

Currently running a Samsung BD-C6900, HDMI into Yamaha Aventage 800 receiver.


My general understanding of things is that if I moved to an Oppo 93, but connected it the same way, I am losing the benefit of the better video processing? (This aside from the fact that Oppo is a universal player for SACD, DVD-A, etc. while Sammy is not)


So, if you then go to the situation where you run a separate HDMI from the Oppo directly to the TV:


1) How much better is the picture quality likely to be? (Samsung PN63C8000)


2) Am I losing any features/accessibility/convenience by not running through the AVR?


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jobu604* /forum/post/22038006
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Other than price, what would be the consensus pick among:
> 
> 
> - LG BD360
> 
> - Sony BDPS390
> 
> - Panasonic equivalent (not sure what model that would be)
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



Sony 390 or 590, or Panny 220.


----------



## Muse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/22038864
> 
> 
> Sony 390 or 590, or Panny 220.



Panny no subtitle button on the remote, common problems with a/v synch in Netflix streaming. No front display on 390 (Display button instead), no 3D. Sony's have far superior file support compared to Panny. I'm probably going with the 390.


----------



## Jobu604




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/22038864
> 
> 
> Sony 390 or 590, or Panny 220.



Thanks. I don't need 3D, so the 390 would seem to be the best choice... unless the Panny DMP-BD77 should be considered?


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think you may need to make a detailed featurelist of the competing players to see which one has the features that you want.
> 
> 
> For example, I was disappointed that U.S. Sony players refuse to play PAL Region 0 DVDs (I have some from Australia) and 24/96 DAD audio (which is part of the original DVD audio spec, not DVD-A) and don't support HD video over DLNA. They do play SACDs, though, and the on-screen display shows the audio and video bitrates, which most players don't. Note, also, that the s390 has no front-panel display at all.



Very few USA bd players play PAL disks, let alone converting the color system to NTSC, so your tv can actual display a picture. Sony is not alone. Panasonic is the same. All Sony bd players play hd video over DLNA. The owners manual is no longer up to date.


----------



## superheropunk

I am looking at replacing my bdp-83...


Looking for a 2d player that doesn't freeze... Not sure if there are any...


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apw2607* /forum/post/22039935
> 
> 
> Very few USA bd players play PAL disks, let alone converting the color system to NTSC, so your tv can actual display a picture. Sony is not alone. Panasonic is the same. All Sony bd players play hd video over DLNA. The owners manual is no longer up to date.



The U.S. versions of Sharp/Pioneer(*) and Sherwood BD players upscale all-region PAL DVDs to 1080i/p/60 with no problems. (I know that, because I have them -- discs and players.) Those HD scanrates can be displayed on all U.S. HD TVs.


When using modern digital video standards, the old-style color encoding is irrelevant. Although NTSC, PAL and SECAM use different analog color encodings, that's not the case for their digital encodings.


Edited to add: note that I'm referring to using a player's HDMI output. I don't use their analog video outputs and don't know what color encodings they use.


The Sony manual is fine. I didn't notice that the footnote applied only to MPEG-2 and not to the formats that are strictly HD.


----

* - Current low- and mid-range Pioneer BD players are rebadged Sharp players; I dunno about their Elites.


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *superheropunk* /forum/post/22040558
> 
> 
> I am looking at replacing my bdp-83...
> 
> 
> Looking for a 2d player that doesn't freeze... Not sure if there are any...



All players will eventually freeze because the studios insist on changing the copy-protection. Fox is particularly annoying with this practice. Once a player's manufacturer stops updating its firmware to handle the new encryptions, it won't be able to play some of the most recent discs and you'll have to buy a new, current-generation player to watch them.


In other words, you might as well resign yourself to buying the cheapest player that has the features you want, since you'll be replacing it in two or three years, anyhow.


----------



## Muse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball* /forum/post/22040921
> 
> 
> In other words, you might as well resign yourself to buying the cheapest player that has the features you want, since you'll be replacing it in two or three years, anyhow.



I haven't been noticing problems with my Momitsu V880 upscaling DVD player (bought in Nov. 2003) freezing on DVDs. I think I may have had one or two problems but attributed them to imperfections of the disks.


I'm going to buy a BD player soon, likely the Sony S390, but I'm seriously thinking of leaving my Momitsu connected to my projector with component cables and having the option of using it as well. It supports a lot of file formats, has a lot of features, is region free, seems to be doing a reasonable job of upscaling to my Epson 8700ub (doesn't upscale all the way to 1080p, but the results are looking good sending the Epson 1080i). I'll do some subjective comparisons with the Sony when I get it for DVDs.


----------



## Selden Ball

My 2.5 year old Sherwood BDP-5004, apparently based on the Momitsu BDP-899, has only just started having problems with some Fox BDs; specifically, with the 3rd season of Fringe. Sherwood hasn't published any firmware updates for the 5004, although supposedly later production runs of the player included newer firmware. I also had to update the firmware on my Pioneer (Sharp) BDP-120 in order to be able to watch the Fringe BDs on that player.


----------



## Russ Rubman

I want to buy a multi-player for 3d Blu-Ray, DVD and SACD/DVD-Audio


I need a SILVER faceplate since all the rest of my equipment is silver.


Since the BDP-95 only comes in black are there any players that are as good or better (regardless of price)?


Thanks,

Russ


----------



## petern

A couple years ago Lexicon took the Oppo BDP-83, stuck a silver faceplate on it, and added $3000 to the price. I don't think they've done a similar markup with the BDP-95.


My guess is it would be cheaper to have a custom front panel made.


----------



## jake51

OR use this opportunity to buy new gear in black


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Russ Rubman* /forum/post/22045096
> 
> 
> I want to buy a multi-player for 3d Blu-Ray, DVD and SACD/DVD-Audio
> 
> 
> I need a SILVER faceplate since all the rest of my equipment is silver.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petern* /forum/post/22045297
> 
> 
> My guess is it would be cheaper to have a custom front panel made.


 THIS post mentions a place that does custom faceplates. Looks pretty good from the posted pic. Unfortunately for you black is the new black, so any new stuff of yours will have to be custom until the styles change again.


----------



## Issuj

Primare BD32 is pretty close to silver (titanium) and outperforms OPPO-95.
http://www.primare.net/product.asp?ProductID=52


----------



## Muse

Is there a BD player that has a subtitle button on the remote and lets the user choose the subtitle of choice? Some disks have quite a few subtitle streams and to have to go sequentially through them to turn them off is a PITA. For example, Alien Anthology has 10!:


SUBTITLES: English, Portuguese, Danish, Finnish, French, German, Spanish, Dutch, Norwegian and Swedish.


----------



## 80sGuy

I'm pretty sure most players have it. Don't know about subtitle of choice but pressing it once or twice would most likely get you to what you want. Sony, Denon, Yamaha, and Oppo all have 'subtitle' button on their remotes.


----------



## Russ Rubman

Primare! Yes...that one looks like a winner. I love Danish design and their stuff has always been great sounding.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Russ Rubman* /forum/post/22047786
> 
> 
> Primare! Yes...that one looks like a winner. I love Danish design and their stuff has always been great sounding.










You're willing to spend over $5500 on a re-badged oppo just to get a silver faceplate? I thought the previous poster was just joking, and I hope you are too.


----------



## Russ Rubman

I can get it for $3500, which is 3X the Oppo's price.


I am very familiar with Bo Hansen's work. I used to own a Goldtop CD player from the 80's and it was one of the most amazing looking and best sounding pieces of gear I have ever heard. Even to this day!


A Primare is not the same as an Oppo, faceplate aside. It's a whole different animal if it carries the same bloodline as most Primare gear.


----------



## Stew4msu

It might be a different animal, but it won't play Blu Rays any better than a $50 Coby. The price we pay for vanity.


----------



## Russ Rubman

You are right of course.


Coby is just a better made piece of gear than Primare. For that matter it will outperform Krell, MBL, Levinson and Ayre on any given day.


All this gear for thousands of dollars is just snake oil. A perfectly good Radio Shack Hi-Fi stereo will stand up to any of them in a double blind test.


Guys like Nelson Pass and Vladimir Lamm know better than anyone that there's a sucker born every minute. Imagine all the money that their poor stupid parent must have spent buying them those useless PhD degrees.


Thank the lord for righteous consumer advocates like yourself that help us feeble turds from making poor choices with our hard earned A/V money


----------



## kzhtoo

Hi,

I'm very new when it comes to BDP. All the blueray experience I have is with my ps3.


I'm currently looking for a BDP that

1) upsamples audio (at least 24/192 and maybe up to 384),

2) plays all kinds of disc (BD, SACD, DVD-A, DVD, CD, etc),

3) works well with Apple TV streaming and

4) MacAir's USB2.0 (plan to use with iTunes/Amarra player) and

5) of course most importantly, delivers SUPERB AUDIO QUALITY. I'm 70/30 music.


Having onboard DAC and preamp isn't necessary but if it can improve the sound quality, I'm all for it. No discrimination.


My system currently consists of Anthem MRX-500, ps3, cable box, an Apple TV and a Macbook Air (not connected to AVR yet, but trying to).


Budget is $1000. Flexible.


I have looked at OPPO 93/95 and some of Cambridge Audio Azur players but would like to seek suggestion from experienced people. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kzhtoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kzhtoo* /forum/post/22048166
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm very new when it comes to BDP. All the blueray experience I have is with my ps3.
> 
> 
> I'm currently looking for a BDP that
> 
> 1) upsamples audio (at least 24/192 and maybe up to 384),
> 
> 2) plays all kinds of disc (BD, SACD, DVD-A, DVD, CD, etc),
> 
> 3) works well with Apple TV streaming and
> 
> 4) MacAir's USB2.0 (plan to use with iTunes/Amarra player) and
> 
> 5) of course most importantly, delivers SUPERB AUDIO QUALITY. I'm 70/30 music.
> 
> 
> Having onboard DAC and preamp isn't necessary but if it can improve the sound quality, I'm all for it. No discrimination.
> 
> 
> My system currently consists of Anthem MRX-500, ps3, cable box, an Apple TV and a Macbook Air (not connected to AVR yet, but trying to).
> 
> 
> Budget is $1000. Flexible.
> 
> 
> I have looked at OPPO 93/95 and some of Cambridge Audio Azur players but would like to seek suggestion from experienced people. Thanks in advance!



Output via HDMI for both Audio/Video would be great.


----------



## mdavej

Can you expand a bit on 3 and 4? I though Apple TV was a client, not a server. How can another device stream from it? And does 4 mean you want the player to read a mac formatted USB drive? Why not just use DLNA?


What do you gain by upsampling audio?


Also what do you mean by the last comment about HDMI output? Do you mean you want at least 2 HDMI outputs? I don't know of any players limited to just audio or just video on their primary HDMI output. Do you have a 3D tv?


----------



## kzhtoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/22048346
> 
> 
> Can you expand a bit on 3 and 4? I though Apple TV was a client, not a server. How can another device stream from it? And does 4 mean you want the player to read a mac formatted USB drive? Why not just use DLNA?
> 
> 
> What do you gain by upsampling audio?
> 
> 
> Also what do you mean by the last comment about HDMI output? Do you mean you want at least 2 HDMI outputs? I don't know of any players limited to just audio or just video on their primary HDMI output. Do you have a 3D tv?



3) I currently use Apple TV that home-shares with an iMac in a different room to "stream" (not sure if it is a correct word) the music on iMac. Occasionally I use Netflix as well. Apple TV is connected to my AVR via HDMI. So I'd like to connect Apple TV to the BDP player for its upsampling and error correction to improve sound quality (in a sense BDP will act as a upsampling digital-to-digital converter)


4) Macbook Air that I have doesn't have an optical out from headphone jack, unlike Macbook Pro. So when I play iTunes/Amarra on Macbook Air, I'd like to be able to connect via USB to BDP to improve sound quality. Not even sure if this makes sense or possible. I have no idea what DNLA does.


One HDMI output to AVR is enough. Sorry about the confusion.


Yes, I have a 3D TV. Samsung UN55C800.


----------



## mdavej

I think you'll have to forget about 3 and 4 then. BD players have no inputs, and ATV is not a server of any kind. So whatever you watch or listen to on your ATV, you'll continue doing. Your player works independently and will have to use a DLNA server on your Mac for music/video/pics. I've heard that Eye Connect is a good one, if you want to read up on it.


I don't know much about Mac disc formats, but I think all BD players are limited to FAT, FAT32 and NTFS, not Mac. So you'll want to stream those from your DLNA server as well.


It sounds to me like you need to continue streaming to your ATV and just find a good disc player.


DVD-A support limits you to Oppo, Denon, Marantz and possibly a few other $500+ players. But SACD is supported by a lot of lower end players.


----------



## kzhtoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/22048456
> 
> 
> I think you'll have to forget about 3 and 4 then. BD players have no inputs, and ATV is not a server of any kind. So whatever you watch or listen to on your ATV, you'll continue doing. You're player works independently and will have to use a DLNA server on your Mac for music/video/pics. I've heard that Eye Connect is a good one, if you want to read up on it.
> 
> 
> I don't know much about Mac disc formats, but I think all BD players are limited to FAT, FAT32 and NTFS, not Mac. So you'll want to stream those from your DLNA server as well.
> 
> 
> It sounds to me like you need to continue streaming to your ATV and just find a good disc player.
> 
> 
> DVD-A support limits you to Oppo, Denon, Marantz and possibly a few other $500+ players. But SACD is supported by a lot of lower end players.



I think you're right. I got confused with do-it-all BDP with CD player. In this case, let's forget about blueray playback (I can still use my ps3). Do you have any suggestion for a really good "disc player"?


----------



## kzhtoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kzhtoo* /forum/post/22048552
> 
> 
> I think you're right. I got confused with do-it-all BDP with CD player. In this case, let's forget about blueray playback (I can still use my ps3). Do you have any suggestion for a really good "disc player"?



In this case, it seems I'm posting on the wrong thread. I will post this in CD player forum. Thanks.


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/22048456
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about Mac disc formats, but I think all BD players are limited to FAT, FAT32 and NTFS, not Mac. So you'll want to stream those from your DLNA server as well.



You can write (and read) to NTFS volumes on a Mac, but you'll need an extra bit of software. There are free ones out there, or ones you can purchase such as Tuxera. Mac's can write and read to FAT32 volumes out the box, but note there is a 4GB file limit on FAT32.


----------



## samoyed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Russ Rubman* /forum/post/22048018
> 
> 
> You are right of course.
> 
> 
> Coby is just a better made piece of gear than Primare. For that matter it will outperform Krell, MBL, Levinson and Ayre on any given day.
> 
> 
> All this gear for thousands of dollars is just snake oil. A perfectly good Radio Shack Hi-Fi stereo will stand up to any of them in a double blind test.
> 
> 
> Guys like Nelson Pass and Vladimir Lamm know better than anyone that there's a sucker born every minute. Imagine all the money that their poor stupid parent must have spent buying them those useless PhD degrees.
> 
> 
> Thank the lord for righteous consumer advocates like yourself that help us feeble turds from making poor choices with our hard earned A/V money



Best use of Socratic irony I've ever seen-you beat the guy like a drum!


----------



## Stew4msu

LOL, hardly, the point of my post merely eluded him.


----------



## Muse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *80sGuy* /forum/post/22047743
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure most players have it. Don't know about subtitle of choice but pressing it once or twice would most likely get you to what you want. Sony, Denon, Yamaha, and Oppo all have 'subtitle' button on their remotes.



Subtitle of choice, if available, would be a big plus for me. The disk I mentioned has 10 subtitles. Going through the whole list sequentially every time you want to turn subtitles off is ridiculous.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Muse* /forum/post/22050203
> 
> 
> Subtitle of choice, if available, would be a big plus for me. The disk I mentioned has 10 subtitles. Going through the whole list sequentially every time you want to turn subtitles off is ridiculous.



On OPPO subtitles (and audio tracks) are shown in a popup widget, so you can at least arrow up and down for your selection.


The player Setup menu has a Subtitle Language setting, but I have done little testing of how well it works. I suspect Blu-ray discs with java don't allow that sort of default by the player.


-Bill


----------



## Muse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/22050244
> 
> 
> On OPPO subtitles (and audio tracks) are shown in a popup widget, so you can at least arrow up and down for your selection.
> 
> 
> The player Setup menu has a Subtitle Language setting, but I have done little testing of how well it works. *I suspect Blu-ray discs with java don't allow that sort of default by the player.*
> 
> 
> -Bill



Hard for me to believe a player couldn't handle that internally with the proper firmware/hardware/GUI.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Muse* /forum/post/22051929
> 
> 
> Hard for me to believe a player couldn't handle that internally with the proper firmware/hardware/GUI.



As I said, I haven't tested it extensively, but java interferes with all sorts of player functions that work well without it. The player is a computer running a program on the disc. That's just life with Blu-ray.


-Bill


----------



## hernanu











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Russ Rubman* /forum/post/22047786
> 
> 
> Primare! Yes...that one looks like a winner. I love Danish design and their stuff has always been great sounding.



The Primare is an Oppo 93 that has been enhanced with different DACs than are native to the Oppo 93, new power supplies to both the unit and the Oppo board. It also has balanced XLR stereo outputs for two channel listening.


The Oppo 93 costs $499, while the Primare costs 3500 pounds if I'm not mistaken, so more, depending on the pound / dollar rates. The $1000 Oppo 95 does give you improved DACs and balanced XLR stereo outputs, but not the improved power supplies.


All of the above, including the Primare use the same video processing path, with some twiddling being done by the Primare on the SACD processing path to make it better. If you're using non-analog sound (HDMI, optical), then you are also basically using the same processing path.


The differences in video processing may exist, but are probably not great to nonexistent. The audio differences may be greater to some degree from the 93, especially if you're using the DACs, but I would think the difference would be much smaller if comparing with the 95.


To me if there are any differences they are slight, but more power to you for selecting a beautiful piece of equipment. I don't think you get much improvement for a lot more money, but if you have the supporting hardware to accentuate the small differences, enjoy. We all pay extra for higher quality at some point, so if you have faith in this company, go for it.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu* /forum/post/22052125
> 
> 
> The $1000 Oppo 95 does give you improved DACs and balanced XLR stereo outputs, but not the improved power supplies.



The OPPO BDP-95 does have an upgraded power supply compared to the -93. I don't know how it compares to the Primare.


-Bill


----------



## maritimer555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21989662
> 
> 
> As you already know, a different brand will solve your problem. But for others considering multiple players, panasonic uses 3 different IR codes which can be selected on any of their players.



i have a pany 110 and also a pany dvd and have had nothing but trouble programming my harmony one to work them both separately. i have tried everything incl changing the codes , getting help from multiple sites etc. so i'm looking at changing to Sony and moving the pany elsewhere. it otherwise works great.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maritimer555* /forum/post/22054944
> 
> 
> i have a pany 110 and also a pany dvd and have had nothing but trouble programming my harmony one to work them both separately. i have tried everything incl changing the codes , getting help from multiple sites etc. so i'm looking at changing to Sony and moving the pany elsewhere. it otherwise works great.



I had 3 pannys in my rack for years using all 3 addresses. They all worked fine on many different remotes, including harmony. I'll try to help you get it working if I can.


Out of the box, panny is set to address 1. So pick one player and remote to leave at 1 and forget about it. Now change your second player and its remote to address 2. This is done in the player setup menu as well as on the remote itself. The exact procedure is in the manual. Confirm that it works properly with its original remote and that it doesn't interfere with the first player.


Now on the harmony side, add a new device for that second player. When it asks if you have the original remote, answer yes and use the second original remote (the one set to address 2) to confirm a few commands. At that point the harmony should work both players independently. If not, then, you'll need to learn all the commands from the second remote. Go into learning on that device and learn every existing command from the second remote.


----------



## hdash

Could use some input from others here. I am giving my PS3 to my son and need a BD player to replace it.

Don't really care about 3D and have an Xbox 360, AppleTV2, onkyo PR-SC5507, and Vizio xvt552 so streaming is well covered.

Looking at the Panny DMP-BDT220 but wondering if, for the price or less, I can get good-as or better PQ & AQ? If not I'll take the 3D and streaming, Amazon VOD through onkyo is better than just at the TV.


Thoughts, suggestions?


Thanks, Dave


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdash* /forum/post/22057141
> 
> 
> Could use some input from others here. I am giving my PS3 to my son and need a BD player to replace it.
> 
> Don't really care about 3D and have an Xbox 360, AppleTV2, onkyo PR-SC5507, and Vizio xvt552 so streaming is well covered.
> 
> Looking at the Panny DMP-BDT220 but wondering if, for the price or less, I can get good-as or better PQ & AQ? If not I'll take the 3D and streaming, Amazon VOD through onkyo is better than just at the TV.
> 
> 
> Thoughts, suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Dave



The most popular players at that price range are the Panny 220 and the Sony 590. IMO, they both are great value with top quality PQ.


----------



## maritimer555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/22055019
> 
> 
> I had 3 pannys in my rack for years using all 3 addresses. They all worked fine on many different remotes, including harmony. I'll try to help you get it working if I can.
> 
> 
> Out of the box, panny is set to address 1. So pick one player and remote to leave at 1 and forget about it. Now change your second player and its remote to address 2. This is done in the player setup menu as well as on the remote itself. The exact procedure is in the manual. Confirm that it works properly with its original remote and that it doesn't interfere with the first player.
> 
> 
> Now on the harmony side, add a new device for that second player. When it asks if you have the original remote, answer yes and use the second original remote (the one set to address 2) to confirm a few commands. At that point the harmony should work both players independently. If not, then, you'll need to learn all the commands from the second remote. Go into learning on that device and learn every existing command from the second remote.



Hi thanks for the effort. i have tried what you suggested several times in the past as well as other diff things. I was on at least 2 other forums and took suggestions from there. At this point I need a player at the cottage and will solve my problem by paying another $ 150 and buy a Sony and move the Panasonic 110 to the cottage. That looks like giving up and it is, i just don't have the patience to fight with it anymore.


----------



## mdavej

No problem. I understand. You'll really like that sony.


----------



## Muse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/22051964
> 
> 
> As I said, I haven't tested it extensively, but java interferes with all sorts of player functions that work well without it. The player is a computer running a program on the disc. That's just life with Blu-ray.
> 
> 
> -Bill



That's just nuts. It's a wonder that the manufacturers haven't gotten together and figured out how to make the systems convenient for users. They are really stacking the deck against themselves. The only convenient way to watch a movie these days is with a rip.


----------



## Selden Ball

*shrug*

The BD format is explicitly designed to be as general as possible. It isn't designed just to display a movie -- that's almost an afterthought. While some BDs are are even less interactive than the average DVD, some are extremely sophisticated. Complicated programs have bugs.


I suspect that we'll be seeing even more sophisticated BD presentations over the next few years while the studios try to use them to compete against networked movie streaming.


----------



## wi1ll

Between panny 220 and sony 590, which one, or if there are better 2012 models for under $400? I just need basic setup. Also any recommendations on a decent soundbar to go along with this? I just got a new samsung 46ES6500 tv and just looking for a basic minimalistic config. Thanks.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wi1ll* /forum/post/22064802
> 
> 
> Between panny 220 and sony 590, which one, or if there are better 2012 models for under $400? I just need basic setup. Also any recommendations on a decent soundbar to go along with this? I just got a new samsung 46ES6500 tv and just looking for a basic minimalistic config. Thanks.



Better at what? More money gets you analog audio and dual HDMI, which you don't need. Most low end players have equal picture quality. Sony has more streaming apps and better file playback (DLNA) capability. Panny has FLAC and 24p streaming. If you're only using it to play discs, the panny is fine. Otherwise the sony is more versatile.


I'm personally not a fan of sound bars, but HERE's a forum with some recommendations and reviews.


----------



## hdash

Decided to order the Panny 220, my video rip collection is small. I started it using MyMovies for WHS but will switch to MKV, I am hearing that BD at 720p play fine.

So between AppleTV2 and Panny for MKV and FLAC + discs I should be covered.

Will post thoughts after weekend.


Thanks for input.

Dave


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain* /forum/post/22052157
> 
> 
> The OPPO BDP-95 does have an upgraded power supply compared to the -93. I don't know how it compares to the Primare.
> 
> 
> -Bill



You're right Bill, missed that.


----------



## JKent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/22047961
> 
> 
> It might be a different animal, but it won't play Blu Rays any better than a $50 Coby. The price we pay for vanity.



Very interesting. I agree with Stew when it comes to a lot of "high-end" voodoo. OTOH, there are important qualities like reliability and build quality that would make me shy away from the $50 Coby.


I have an Oppo DV-980H (standard DVD). It works very well and does a good job. Even "upconverts" but so do my TV and AV receiver. My aging Pio PDP-5060HD plasma is "only" 1080i but it still has a beautiful picture and since it cost over 5K I'm not in a hurry to replace it.


So what BD player? I don't want to drop $500 on an Oppo because these things become obsolete so quickly (witness my "old" Oppo and Pio).


I watch Ben's Bargains, but every time a BD player comes up at a bargain price, I check various ratings and inevitably find complaints.


So--any suggestions? I'd like something under $200. Closer to $100 would be great. Don't need 3D of course. Streaming would be a plus but not absolutely needed (I have a Roku). Would not want a Sony, only because I've had a number of Sony products over the years, even "ES" and none of them lasted very long







.


Kind of leaning toward Panasonic but the last one I saw on sale had a lot of negative comments. My old Toshiba DVD is about 2 decades old and built like a tank but I don't think they're built as well these days.


So... Recommendations?


----------



## Selden Ball

Panasonic seems to be the #2 recommendation here, after Sony. Since they're popular (thus presumably many units have been sold), the total number of complaints is going to be large, even if they have fewer problems than other brands.


FWIW, inexpensive BD players (those selling for under about $250) have to be considered "commodity" devices which get replaced every couple of years. They're made as cheaply as possible, wear out quickly, and new versions with new features come out every summer.


I personally would suggest that you avoid Sharp/Pioneer players. The user interface is crude, it only supports a couple of computer audio and video formats on USB, and the one I have keeps switching to "auto frame rate," forgetting that I've set it to output 1080i. I'm using it though, because it'll play "all region" PAL DVDs as well as 24/96 DAD audio discs, which Sony doesn't.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JKent* /forum/post/22076159
> 
> 
> Very interesting. I agree with Stew when it comes to a lot of "high-end" voodoo. OTOH, there are important qualities like reliability and build quality that would make me shy away from the $50 Coby.
> 
> 
> I have an Oppo DV-980H (standard DVD). It works very well and does a good job. Even "upconverts" but so do my TV and AV receiver. My aging Pio PDP-5060HD plasma is "only" 1080i but it still has a beautiful picture and since it cost over 5K I'm not in a hurry to replace it.
> 
> 
> So what BD player? I don't want to drop $500 on an Oppo because these things become obsolete so quickly (witness my "old" Oppo and Pio).
> 
> 
> I watch Ben's Bargains, but every time a BD player comes up at a bargain price, I check various ratings and inevitably find complaints.
> 
> 
> So--any suggestions? I'd like something under $200. Closer to $100 would be great. Don't need 3D of course. Streaming would be a plus but not absolutely needed (I have a Roku). Would not want a Sony, only because I've had a number of Sony products over the years, even "ES" and none of them lasted very long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Kind of leaning toward Panasonic but the last one I saw on sale had a lot of negative comments. My old Toshiba DVD is about 2 decades old and built like a tank but I don't think they're built as well these days.
> 
> 
> So... Recommendations?



Panny 220


----------



## ace5000

Little help here guys?


I need to upgrade from a Blu Ray panny bd60.


I need the best up-converter / scaler for STD def DVD pic quality for under $100.


No 3D is needed or other fancy features - just pic and sound quality.


Thanks.


----------



## Muse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/22077511
> 
> 
> Panny 220



I returned mine a few weeks ago, got my Sony S390 yesterday. Panny had no subtitle button on the remote, meh.







Don't need the 3D neither.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ace5000* /forum/post/22078032
> 
> 
> I need to upgrade from a Blu Ray panny bd60. I need the best up-converter / scaler for STD def DVD pic quality for under $100.
> 
> 
> No 3D is needed or other fancy features - just pic and sound quality.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The Sony S390 was $99 a few weeks ago for a few days at Amazon, but the cheapest I've seen it there recently was ~$116. Saw it for ~$104 at another site, folks I don't know, using price search sites.


----------



## charlesTT

Hi guys i'm looking for my first blu ray player i don't really know where to start i've got a maximum of £400 top spend what do you recommend..


main kit so far sony kdl 46hx923 tv and a old Marantz SR4200 digital amp 5.1 no hdmi inputs.


Thanks for any help in advance


Charles


----------



## RedOctober205

*What I currently have:* LG 570 (used for usb HDD MKV playback) and Panasonic 210 (used for streaming apps and Blu-ray 2D/3D playback)

*What I want:* A player to combine the streaming apps, 2D/3D Blu-ray playback, AND usb HDD MKV playback.


I was deciding between the Panasonic 220 and the Sony 590, but I ran into an issue. I want to make sure my 1080p MKV files will play back in 24p. The LG accomplishes this. It doesn't appear that the Sony will do this, nor the Panasonic.


Yes, an Oppo would be great but not for $499.


Thank you.


----------



## King$nake

I just picked up a new Samsung 40" LED, but it is not a Smart TV. I was hoping to offset that by getting a Smart BD player.


I kind of want to stick with Samsung for a BD player, only because I have a Samsung TV - but not if there is a better player out there (sony, panasonic).


I was kind of looking at the BD-EM57C model and the BD-D5700 (both samsung) but Im not sure which is better.


My big thing is I want to be able to stream 1080P YouTube movies.


I guess my big question is which player has the best capabilities right now?


Also, my new LED TV is NOT a 3D TV, so I don't need a 3D BD player.


My budget is under $170


Thanks in advance


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *King$nake* /forum/post/22084572
> 
> 
> I just picked up a new Samsung 40" LED, but it is not a Smart TV. I was hoping to offset that by getting a Smart BD player.
> 
> 
> I kind of want to stick with Samsung for a BD player, only because I have a Samsung TV - but not if there is a better player out there (sony, panasonic).
> 
> 
> I was kind of looking at the BD-EM57C model and the BD-D5700 (both samsung) but Im not sure which is better.
> 
> 
> My big thing is I want to be able to stream 1080P YouTube movies.
> 
> 
> I guess my big question is which player has the best capabilities right now?
> 
> 
> Also, my new LED TV is NOT a 3D TV, so I don't need a 3D BD player.
> 
> 
> My budget is under $170
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



The most popular players in your price range are the Panny 220 and Sony 390 and 590. Personally, I would stay away from Samsung. You'll need to check in their respective threads or on their website whether they do 1080p streaming for YouTube.


----------



## mdavej

Haven't seen any player that does 1080p YouTube out of the box. But it should theoretically work on Sony using serviio and the YouTube plugin. You'll want to confirm by asking in the serviio forum.


----------



## DLCPhoto

I have a brand new Panasonic TC-P65VT50 which looks great. I'm now looking for a Bluray Player to use with it, but have a few questions.


I have an older Onkyo TX-SR600 Audio Receiver . No HDMI connectivity. I currently use it with my Panasonic RP91 DVD Player, using a Digital Optical Audio connection. Works fine.


As my new TV is 3D capable, I obviously want a good 3D capable Bluray player. I would be inclined to think that going with a Panasonic would be a good idea, as 2 Panasonic products might play together better.


The TV has full Viera Internet connectivity, so I would think I wouldn't need redundancy of this function in the Bluray player (but realize it might be unavoidable).


I also see mention of using 2 HDMI cables to connect the Bluray player, but I'm not sure what this is about.


Suggestions on an appropriate 3D capable Bluray Player appreciated, that will work well with both my new Panasonic VT50 series TV, and my older Onkyo 600 Audio Receiver appreciated, along with info about the 2 HDMI cable connection matter.


Thanks!


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLCPhoto* /forum/post/22094242
> 
> 
> I have a brand new Panasonic TC-P65VT50 which looks great. I'm now looking for a Bluray Player to use with it, but have a few questions.
> 
> 
> I have an older Onkyo TX-SR600 Audio Receiver . No HDMI connectivity. I currently use it with my Panasonic RP91 DVD Player, using a Digital Optical Audio connection. Works fine.
> 
> 
> As my new TV is 3D capable, I obviously want a good 3D capable Bluray player. I would be inclined to think that going with a Panasonic would be a good idea, as 2 Panasonic products might play together better.
> 
> 
> The TV has full Viera Internet connectivity, so I would think I wouldn't need redundancy of this function in the Bluray player (but realize it might be unavoidable).
> 
> 
> I also see mention of using 2 HDMI cables to connect the Bluray player, but I'm not sure what this is about.
> 
> 
> Suggestions on an appropriate 3D capable Bluray Player appreciated, that will work well with both my new Panasonic VT50 series TV, and my older Onkyo 600 Audio Receiver appreciated, along with info about the 2 HDMI cable connection matter.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Don,


The Panasonic BDT500 might be the ideal player for you. You can run the HDMI Main to your VT50 for all video and use the multichannel analog outs to your receiver for lossless audio.


The dual HDMI is for receivers that don't support 3D (HDMI 1.4). The main HDMI is run to the TV for video and the HDMI Sub is run to the receiver for audio. The 500 has them, but you won't use the second in your set-up.


S~


----------



## DLCPhoto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac* /forum/post/22094264
> 
> 
> Don,
> 
> 
> The Panasonic BDT500 might be the ideal player for you. You can run the HDMI Main to your VT50 for all video and use the multichannel analog outs to your receiver for lossless audio.
> 
> 
> The dual HDMI is for receivers that don't support 3D (HDMI 1.4). The main HDMI is run to the TV for video and the HDMI Sub is run to the receiver for audio. The 500 has them, but you won't use the second in your set-up.
> 
> 
> S~



Thanks for the reply and info teachsac. A couple of follow-ups:


Regarding getting the Audio from the BR player to my Onkyo: the BDT500 has Digital Optical Audio out, which is how I'm currently connecting. Is there any benefit to switching to using the multichannel analog outs to get it there? Any Dolby compatibility issues since my Onkyo probably doesn't recognize 7.1?


What would be the benefit of the BDT500 over for example the BDT220 that someone else recommended (other than the dual HDMI capability which may or may not be used down the road)?


Thanks!


----------



## Selden Ball

When using HDMI devices from the same manufacturer and when you've turned on CEC (Consumer Electronics Control; most manufacturers have a proprietary name for it) in them all, turning one on will turn on the others. Other control conveniences may be included, too. Sometimes CEC works with a mix of manufacturers, more often not. A programmable universal controller (e.g. Logitech Harmony) can provide many of the same features.


A player with dual HDMI outputs is useful if you have an HDMI-capable receiver with an older version of HDMI (prior to 1.4a) which doesn't support 3D video. One port can be connected to the TV to send it the 3D video, and the other to the AVR for high definition audio.


Since your AVR doesn't support HDMI at all, then dual HDMI ports are unnecessary, but you do need a player which has a digital audio output; either optical or coax, depending on what's available on your AVR. (Sonys have both; according to its manual, the Panasonic DMP-BDT220 has only optical.)


The Sony BDP-S790 has features you don't need (like the dual HDMI output), but does have more upscaling options for standard-definition video than the BDP-S590 does. If you decide to get a Sony 3D player, you'd have to decide if those upscaling options are worth the extra $100 to you. The Sony players include access to the Sony Entertainment Network, FWTW. They also display the bitrates in the video and audio data streams. While not critical, this feature gives you a measure of the quality of what's recorded on the disc you're playing. That's a feature some people like a lot. The Panasonic DMP-BDT220 (very popular here) doesn't seem to show that information.


I know the Sonys won't play all-region PAL (50Hz) discs. Apparently Panasonic players won't either. That feature is very important to some people. Sharp/Pioneer players can, but their user interface is quite poor, and the one I have has HDMI mis-features which are a problem for my DLP projector, but probably not for a plasma display.


----------



## DLCPhoto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball* /forum/post/22094337
> 
> 
> When using HDMI devices from the same manufacturer and when you've turned on CEC (Consumer Electronics Control; most manufacturers have a proprietary name for it) in them all, turning one on will turn on the others. Other control conveniences may be included, too. Sometimes CEC works with a mix of manufacturers, more often not. A programmable universal controller (e.g. Logitech Harmony) can provide many of the same features.
> 
> 
> A player with dual HDMI outputs is useful if you have an HDMI-capable receiver with an older version of HDMI (prior to 1.4a) which doesn't support 3D video. One port can be connected to the TV to send it the 3D video, and the other to the AVR for high definition audio.
> 
> 
> Since your AVR doesn't support HDMI at all, then dual HDMI ports are unnecessary, but you do need a player which has a digital audio output; either optical or coax, depending on what's available on your AVR. (Sonys have both; according to its manual, the Panasonic DMP-BDT220 has only optical.)
> 
> 
> The Sony BDP-S790 has features you don't need (like the dual HDMI output), but does have more upscaling options for standard-definition video than the BDP-S590 does. If you decide to get a Sony 3D player, you'd have to decide if those upscaling options are worth the extra $100 to you. The Sony players include access to the Sony Entertainment Network, FWTW. They also display the bitrates in the video and audio data streams. While not critical, this feature gives you a measure of the quality of what's recorded on the disc you're playing. That's a feature some people like a lot. The Panasonic DMP-BDT220 (very popular here) doesn't seem to show that information.
> 
> 
> I know the Sonys won't play all-region PAL (50Hz) discs. Apparently Panasonic players won't either. That feature is very important to some people. Sharp/Pioneer players can, but their user interface is quite poor, and the one I have has HDMI mis-features which are a problem for my DLP projector, but probably not for a plasma display.



Thanks for the excellent information.


I'm currently using Digital Optical out, and as you point out, for my current system twin HDMI would be unnecessary.


I'm currently looking at the BDT320 and BDT220, and the only difference I can see is the availability of "High Clarity Sound Plus" and "Digital Tube Sound" whatever those are, plus a Touch Pad remote. Leaning toward the BDT220.


The bitrate data would be of interest, but this alone wouldn't sway me toward Sony for that reason.


Any other thoughts/information appreciated.


----------



## Selden Ball

An optical connection is better than a multichannel analog connection in that it allows all of your AVR's digital processing features to be used. Analog connections nominally allow full resolution audio, but

a) The compressed digital audio streams included on BDs have a significantly higher bitrate than those on DVDs. Most people cannot hear the difference between them and lossless audio due to limitations in their speaker setup, room acoustics, or other issues.

b) Most currently available AVRs cannot even apply bass management to the multichannel analog inputs, requiring that and speaker distances to be handled in the player, which often has very limited capabilities.

c) All those extra cables can be very inconvenient, especially if the player has to be a significant distance from the AVR.


----------



## Selden Ball

Another FWIW feature difference: Sony players can play SACD audio discs. The Panasonic's don't.


----------



## Brian-HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball* /forum/post/22094337
> 
> 
> They also display the bitrates in the video and audio data streams. While not critical, this feature gives you a measure of the quality of what's recorded on the disc you're playing. That's a feature some people like a lot. The Panasonic DMP-BDT220 (very popular here) doesn't seem to show that information.



Panny 500 has this feature with playback BD....


----------



## DLCPhoto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball* /forum/post/22094362
> 
> 
> An optical connection is better than a multichannel analog connection in that it allows all of your AVR's digital processing features to be used. Analog connections nominally allow full resolution audio, but
> 
> a) The compressed digital audio streams included on BDs have a significantly higher bitrate than those on DVDs. Most people cannot hear the difference between them and lossless audio due to limitations in their speaker setup, room acoustics, or other issues.
> 
> b) Most currently available AVRs cannot even apply bass management to the multichannel analog inputs, requiring that and speaker distances to be handled in the player, which often has very limited capabilities.
> 
> c) All those extra cables can be very inconvenient, especially if the player has to be a significant distance from the AVR.



Sounds like a winner - using Optical doesn't require me to change anything cable-wise, while providing all the benefits you list.


Thanks.


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLCPhoto* /forum/post/22094500
> 
> 
> Sounds like a winner - using Optical doesn't require me to change anything cable-wise, while providing all the benefits you list.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



A deficiency is that if you enable (or fail to disable) "Mix" of secondary audio tracks or menu sounds in the player, the player will have to downconvert the audio from multichannel Dolby or DTS to stereo PCM in order to do that mixing. You might want to consider upgrading your AVR to one with HDMI at some point.


----------



## DLCPhoto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball* /forum/post/22094634
> 
> 
> A deficiency is that if you enable (or fail to disable) "Mix" of secondary audio tracks or menu sounds in the player, the player will have to downconvert the audio from multichannel Dolby or DTS to stereo PCM in order to do that mixing. You might want to consider upgrading your AVR to one with HDMI at some point.



Thanks. Given what I just shelled out for the 65" VT50, I think I'm going to cool it for a little while on the home theater gear!


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLCPhoto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a winner - using Optical doesn't require me to change anything cable-wise, while providing all the benefits you list.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The only downside you may encounter is if the Onkyo can't handle the higher bit rate of the lossy audio tracks. Although they are not DTS Hd Master nor DD Tru HD, they are at the maximum bit rate for the spec and have caused problems with some older receivers.


----------



## DLCPhoto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617* /forum/post/22094746
> 
> 
> The only downside you may encounter is if the Onkyo can't handle the higher bit rate of the lossy audio tracks. Although they are not DTS Hd Master nor DD Tru HD, they are at the maximum bit rate for the spec and have caused problems with some older receivers.



Thanks for the caution - will see how it works out. Hopefully it won't be a big issue.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLCPhoto* /forum/post/22094242
> 
> 
> The TV has full Viera Internet connectivity, so I would think I wouldn't need redundancy of this function in the Bluray player (but realize it might be unavoidable).



Sounds like the Panny 220 is all you need. One comment about redundancy. My Panny 110 streams Netflix with significantly better PQ than my VT30 streams Netflix, so it doesn't hurt to have streaming capabilities with both the display and BD player (you never know which will be better - I suspect the 220 will stream better than the VT50).


----------



## DLCPhoto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP* /forum/post/22095233
> 
> 
> Sounds like the Panny 220 is all you need. One comment about redundancy. My Panny 110 streams Netflix with significantly better PQ than my VT30 streams Netflix, so it doesn't hurt to have streaming capabilities with both the display and BD player (you never know which will be better - I suspect the 220 will stream better than the VT50).



Interesting. I would have thought this type of technology wouldn't be all that "flaky" at this stage of the game - I guess would have been wrong!










I'll probably start out with the 220 - can return and get fancier if needed.


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Selden Ball

My understanding is that Netflix uses an adaptive streaming technology. If you have a slow connection, or a system which can't keep up for other reasons (slow CPU, perhaps), it'll reduce the bitrate that it sends: it's better to have a low resolution image than image dropouts.


----------



## DLCPhoto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball* /forum/post/22097353
> 
> 
> My understanding is that Netflix uses an adaptive streaming technology. If you have a slow connection, or a system which can't keep up for other reasons (slow CPU, perhaps), it'll reduce the bitrate that it sends: it's better to have a low resolution image than image dropouts.



In my case, I have a new Cisco E4200 N Router, perhaps 18 feet away from the TV. I've played around with sample videos from Amazon, and I think I tried Netflix as well, and the quality was outstanding, with no dropouts. Amazon showed the warning about possibly reducing the resolution to accommodate connection speed, but it was able to do full HD without problem.


Also, FWIW, I discovered a free "Viera Remote" Android App which works perfectly with my VT50. The main advantage is being able to use my phone's keyboard for text entry - this should make web access using the VT50's Browser, more practical.


----------



## TGroom

Does the Sony treat discs with scratches better than the Panny? Have an older Panasonic (BD65), and any rental discs with scratches and it chokes on them.


----------



## slyventian

I am have been looking at blue ray players for the past week and think i am looking at lg 620, samsung 5900, sony 590 and panasonic 320 or 220


Can anyone give me some advise on which will be the best pick?


Some background

I have a 2d tv, 3d capable receiver although i probably wont move to 3d for a while if ever, my bigger concern is upconversion and reliability, it seems that every model has issues but which ones have the least that don't involve wireless? It will also be wired into the network so wireless isn't something I

am too concerned about.


----------



## wi1ll

I've been going through many of the threads on this forum the last few weeks and was going to pull the trigger on the SONY S-590.


I just got a new samsung 46ES6500 and was looking to buy my first blu-ray player. I do not own many dvds nor am I looking to collect many Blu-rays. I'm mostly on my PC and download/watch movie's via the PC =P


I was wondering if I should even purchase this player? I could make better use with a PS3. Would the overall experience with this player be better than with a PS3? I will be purchasing a PS3 in the future though.


In short, should I have a dedicated 3D capable Blu-ray player or will a PS3 suffice? Thanks!


----------



## mdavej

I have both. Some love using a PS3 for everything, but personally, I hate it. Compared to a player, a PS3 is slow, noisy, a power hog, awkward/expensive to control, and has an extremely limited number of streaming apps. If you have limited budget or rack space it will do, but I see no reason otherwise.


----------



## wi1ll

Fantastic. I'll keep it separate then.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TGroom* /forum/post/22097683
> 
> 
> Does the Sony treat discs with scratches better than the Panny? Have an older Panasonic (BD65), and any rental discs with scratches and it chokes on them.



My Panny 110 plays everything I throw at it from Netflix! Very unlike my expensive Pioneer 51, which had trouble playing everything (worst error correction I've ever seen).


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slyventian* /forum/post/22097714
> 
> 
> I am have been looking at blue ray players for the past week and think i am looking at lg 620, samsung 5900, sony 590 and panasonic 320 or 220
> 
> 
> Can anyone give me some advise on which will be the best pick?
> 
> 
> Some background
> 
> I have a 2d tv, 3d capable receiver although i probably wont move to 3d for a while if ever, my bigger concern is upconversion and reliability, it seems that every model has issues but which ones have the least that don't involve wireless? It will also be wired into the network so wireless isn't something I
> 
> am too concerned about.



Sony 390 or 590, or Panny 220, are your best options.


----------



## TGroom

Panny 220 it is then. Thanks Bill.


Tim


----------



## champer

I bought from costco a samsung BD-em57C for $99.99. only bad reviews I read is people having issues doing netflix streaming and using other apps. personally I dont care about software compatibility, I want a good blu ray player to output good video and audio and do what it was created to do originally. I care more about hardware than software, even though manufactures these days focus more on software now. but I just got through watching a blu ray on my player and looks pretty nice. was Jurassic park. not sure if it was the player or the movie but in any of the indoor scenes where it was dark like the computer lab you can see the resolution move more vs the outside scenery.


I know costco and Samsclub only carry that model but what model is that supposed to be equivelant to that other retailers carry so I can look up more reviews ?


----------



## wingnut4772

I am deciding between an Oppo 93 and a 95. Audio quality is important but honestly , 95% percent of my music will be streamed into my Integra 80.3 via my Squeezebox. The 95 would be overkill, yes?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13560#post_22115091
> 
> 
> I am deciding between an Oppo 93 and a 95. Audio quality is important but honestly , 95% percent of my music will be streamed into my Integra 80.3 via my Squeezebox. The 95 would be overkill, yes?



That's hard for us to decide. If you're not using the player, then how much benefit Do you get from the remaining 5%?


Ask in the -95 thread and you'll get more responses.


You are using the multichannel analog outputs? If HDMI, the -93 will give the same performance.


-Bill


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13560#post_22115126
> 
> 
> That's hard for us to decide. If you're not using the player, then how much benefit Do you get from the remaining 5%?
> 
> Ask in the -95 thread and you'll get more responses.
> 
> You are using the multichannel analog outputs? If HDMI, the -93 will give the same performance.
> 
> -Bill




Thanks. No, I probably wouldn't use the multichannel analog.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13560#post_22115132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13560#post_22115126
> 
> 
> That's hard for us to decide. If you're not using the player, then how much benefit Do you get from the remaining 5%?
> 
> Ask in the -95 thread and you'll get more responses.
> 
> You are using the multichannel analog outputs? If HDMI, the -93 will give the same performance.
> 
> -Bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. No, I probably wouldn't use the multichannel analog.
Click to expand...


That's $500 you can apply to music now.


-Bill


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13560#post_22115132
> 
> 
> Thanks. No, I probably wouldn't use the multichannel analog.



Using HDMI, unless you need to play a lot of disc formats, the 93 is probably overkill too.


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13560#post_22115283
> 
> 
> Using HDMI, unless you need to play a lot of disc formats, the 93 is probably overkill too.



Probably. I chose it for the video and I will play SACD DVD Audio from time to time via HDMI.


----------



## BillP

Where the Oppo's shine is for analog audio. If you are not going to use their audio DACs (i.e., you're going to use a digital HDMI connection only), then the Oppo's are no better than less expensive players for BluRay and SD DVD PQ, for digital AQ, and for streaming, although Oppo build quality and customer service is top notch. And if you do want a universal player (for SACD and DVD-A), then Oppo is a fine choice (you may also want to look at Denon). But I would definitely get the Oppo 93 over the 95 if you are not going to use the analog audio outs.


----------



## wingnut4772

I might use them. It depends on whether or not they sound better than my Integra. I thought the video processor was superior on the Oppo.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13560#post_22115874
> 
> 
> I might use them. It depends on whether or not they sound better than my Integra. I thought the video processor was superior on the Oppo.



No, PQ is just as good on the Pannys.


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13560#post_22115959
> 
> 
> No, PQ is just as good on the Pannys.



Oh well.I guess I better use those analogs then!


----------



## ace5000

"Sony 390 or 590, or Panny 220, are your best options."


Which of these up-scale SD DVDs best?


----------



## Selden Ball

The Sony S790







It has many more video manipulation options, but also costs quite a bit more.


----------



## nyc2socal

What is the cheapest most basic player YOU would buy?


Never owned a blu ray player, thinking of getting one just to play blu ray discs (not even DVDs).. No need for streaming (my apple tv and roku handle that).. All I need is one hdmi connection to my receiver (in other words, I don't need any other connections).. That's what I mean by basic.


Been looking at the Sony bdp-s185/18. That one looked basic enough..


----------



## harync

Need some help trying to find a player to duplicate/expand some PS3 capabilities as well as replace my dying SACD/DVD-audio player.


I would like a blu-ray player that


- can play DTS wavs off of a USB harddrive

- can play SACD and DVD-audio

- does not cost as much as the Oppo-93 (this is for a 2nd TV, so I don't would prefer not to go all out).

- 3D is not necessary, but I wouldn't mind future-proofing with it.


I plan to listen to the multi-channel formats over HDMI on a Yamaha RX-V765


Any recommendations?


Thanks!


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harync*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13560#post_22117228
> 
> 
> Need some help trying to find a player to duplicate/expand some PS3 capabilities as well as replace my dying SACD/DVD-audio player.
> 
> I would like a blu-ray player that
> 
> - can play DTS wavs off of a USB harddrive
> 
> - can play SACD and DVD-audio
> 
> - does not cost as much as the Oppo-93 (this is for a 2nd TV, so I don't would prefer not to go all out).
> 
> - 3D is not necessary, but I wouldn't mind future-proofing with it.
> 
> I plan to listen to the multi-channel formats over HDMI on a Yamaha RX-V765
> 
> Any recommendations?
> 
> Thanks!



Your options are somewhat limited if you want SACD/DVD-A. Check out the Denon line (I believe a little less costly than Oppos, but you are going to pay for SACD/DVD-A capabilities -- no basic player has them, although many less expensive Sonys will play SACD if you are willing to give up DVD-A). Alternatively, if you don't care about 3D and streaming, check out older models from Oppo, Denon, etc.


----------



## nyc2socal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyc2socal*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13560#post_22117121
> 
> 
> What is the cheapest most basic player YOU would buy?
> 
> Never owned a blu ray player, thinking of getting one just to play blu ray discs (not even DVDs).. No need for streaming (my apple tv and roku handle that).. All I need is one hdmi connection to my receiver (in other words, I don't need any other connections).. That's what I mean by basic.
> 
> Been looking at the Sony bdp-s185/18. That one looked basic enough..



Let me rephrase that.. Its not that I don't WANT any other connections, but rather, I don't NEED any other connections (hence, should not be used as a "pro", but I understand that most players have other connections)...


----------



## harync




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13560#post_22117578
> 
> 
> Your options are somewhat limited if you want SACD/DVD-A. Check out the Denon line (I believe a little less costly than Oppos, but you are going to pay for SACD/DVD-A capabilities -- no basic player has them, although many less expensive Sonys will play SACD if you are willing to give up DVD-A). Alternatively, if you don't care about 3D and streaming, check out older models from Oppo, Denon, etc.



Thanks for the response.I knew I was pretty limited, but I was hoping there was something out there I hadn't seen. Unfortunately the discontinued Oppo BDP-80 would have been perfect for my needs.


Yamaha and Denon have products that are the same or more than Oppo. Pioneer does have a BDP-140 budget universal player, (currently less than half of an Oppo), but I don't know if it has all the playback options (DTS wav, m2ts files, etc) that the PS3 can do, and I believe the Oppo can handle.


----------



## Titus Webb

Hi everyone,


I just got myself a Samsung UN60ES8000 TV set and I want to get a blu ray player to hook up to it. Is there any benefit to getting the same brand blu ray as the TV?


Anyway, the things I'd like it to do are:


Play 3D

Good picture quality

Decent sound quality - at the moment I will just be using the speakers on the TV - I live in an apartment building and so I don't think there's a whole lot of point with a top of the range audio set up when I have to keep the volume down anyway. However, in the future it would be good to have it be able to work with a decent sound system.

Good upscaling of regular DVDs

The TV has wireless and therefore access to netflix and those sorts of things, so I don't need that, unless having wireless would be useful for some other reason I'm not aware of.


Any thoughts?


Thanks muchly


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Titus Webb*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13560#post_22120772
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just got myself a Samsung UN60ES8000 TV set and I want to get a blu ray player to hook up to it. Is there any benefit to getting the same brand blu ray as the TV?
> 
> Anyway, the things I'd like it to do are:
> 
> Play 3D
> 
> Good picture quality
> 
> Decent sound quality - at the moment I will just be using the speakers on the TV - I live in an apartment building and so I don't think there's a whole lot of point with a top of the range audio set up when I have to keep the volume down anyway. However, in the future it would be good to have it be able to work with a decent sound system.
> 
> Good upscaling of regular DVDs
> 
> The TV has wireless and therefore access to netflix and those sorts of things, so I don't need that, unless having wireless would be useful for some other reason I'm not aware of.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks muchly



First, the only benefit of getting the same brand is that you may be able to use one remote for both.

Second, BluRay players generally do a better job streaming than displays (Netflix looks significantly better streaming on my Panny BluRay player than my Panny plasma, despite the fact that they are both 2011 models), so I would absolutely recommend a player that has streaming capabilities.

Third, the most popular players are Panny (220) and Sony (390 without 3D, and 590 with 3D). I strongly recommend both these brands over Samsung players. Oppo is also a very popular brand, but is considerably more expensive due to better audio DACs (for analog audio outs).


----------



## swarm87

so my 60gb ps3 went ylod and i got a replacement and decided to retire it to "game only" duty as i dont want to risk it crapping out on me agian. currently i have a samsung bdp-1400(does anyone else still use theirs) and its very slow, only 1.0 spec, makes a high pitch whirr when its playing movies that though quiet i find very annoying, and its acting very strange i think it may be dying . im looking into getting a new player that has excellent upconversion, netflix, the ability to stream movies from my computer(either through XBMC or Tversity), and 3d. i probably want to spend no more than 300. ideally id like to go with a Sony BDP-S790 or Pioneer bdp-430 but im open to suggestions on other brands and models. also are all 3d bluray players compatible with all forms of 3d(passive/shudder). my current tv is a 37lg50 but i keep buying the extended warranty through lg so at some point when it breaks i will upgrade to a 47"(or larger depending on space/price) 3d set and want to not have to buy yet another bluray player for 3d


----------



## Titus Webb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13560#post_22122874
> 
> 
> First, the only benefit of getting the same brand is that you may be able to use one remote for both.
> 
> Second, BluRay players generally do a better job streaming than displays (Netflix looks significantly better streaming on my Panny BluRay player than my Panny plasma, despite the fact that they are both 2011 models), so I would absolutely recommend a player that has streaming capabilities.
> 
> Third, the most popular players are Panny (220) and Sony (390 without 3D, and 590 with 3D). I strongly recommend both these brands over Samsung players. Oppo is also a very popular brand, but is considerably more expensive due to better audio DACs (for analog audio outs).



Thanks BillP,


I was looking through the various comments in here and was toying over the Sony 790 and the Panasonic 500. Both are significantly more expensive than the 220 and the 590. With the Sony apparently that's to do with much better upscaling of DVDs and in both cases with having two HDMI outs. Is there anything else that they do that makes them better and do you think it justifies the double the price? I'm not too concerned about spending money on this, but I don't want to if there's little to no benefit. I'm also thinking I might get an AVR and some speakers, so the extra HDMI may well be useful.


Thanks again


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Titus Webb*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13590#post_22124110
> 
> 
> Thanks BillP,
> 
> I was looking through the various comments in here and was toying over the Sony 790 and the Panasonic 500. Both are significantly more expensive than the 220 and the 590. With the Sony apparently that's to do with much better upscaling of DVDs and in both cases with having two HDMI outs. Is there anything else that they do that makes them better and do you think it justifies the double the price? I'm not too concerned about spending money on this, but I don't want to if there's little to no benefit. I'm also thinking I might get an AVR and some speakers, so the extra HDMI may well be useful.
> 
> Thanks again


There are 2 main reasons to go for the higher end models. 1) You plan to use the better audio DACs these players offer (i.e., use analog audio outs), and 2) dual HDMI outs. If you will be using HDMI/digital outs for audio, then IMO these players are overkill for you. IMO, PQ is the same as with the lower models, so no need to spend more $$ unless you will use the analog audio outs.

There is only one reason anyone needs dual HDMI outs, and that is so you can send a 3D signal directly to your 3D display while simultaneously sending the 2nd HDMI to a non-3D receiver. Unless you have a 3D display and a non-3D receiver, you don't need dual HDMI outs!

Hope this helps.


----------



## swarm87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swarm87*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13560#post_22122888
> 
> 
> so my 60gb ps3 went ylod and i got a replacement and decided to retire it to "game only" duty as i dont want to risk it crapping out on me agian. currently i have a samsung bdp-1400(does anyone else still use theirs) and its very slow, only 1.0 spec, makes a high pitch whirr when its playing movies that though quiet i find very annoying, and its acting very strange i think it may be dying . im looking into getting a new player that has excellent upconversion, netflix, the ability to stream movies from my computer(either through XBMC or Tversity), and 3d. i probably want to spend no more than 300. ideally id like to go with a Sony BDP-S790 or Pioneer bdp-430 but im open to suggestions on other brands and models. also are all 3d bluray players compatible with all forms of 3d(passive/shudder). my current tv is a 37lg50 but i keep buying the extended warranty through lg so at some point when it breaks i will upgrade to a 47"(or larger depending on space/price) 3d set and want to not have to buy yet another bluray player for 3d



anyone?


----------



## Goze211

Hey Folks,

My Elite BDP-23FD went TU and now I need a new one and on the cheap. Only features I require are at least a ethernet connection for firmware updates, BD-Live, etc. and 3D playback.


In the sub $150 range, does anyone have any strong feelings playback-wise about Samsung, LG, Sony, Panasonic etc.? Any of these brands more forthcoming with player updates when a buggy movie comes out? Any fundamental picture quality differences? Any players quieter than others or load/eject discs faster than others?


I have a Costco membership and Amazon Prime. If there are is nothing to be known I'd just get the $89 Sony BX-18 at Costco unless someone here says "no you gotta get the Panasonic and here's why" for example. I spent 10 years in the consumer AV business but have been out for a couple years and am woefully out of touch with what whom-is-doing-what brand-wise. We're talking about $120 bucks here so I suppose it's not the end of the word either way but any insight would be useful.


Thanks,

Sam


FYI

Will connect via an Elite SC-07 receiver to an Elite PRO-141FD monitor with HDMI 1.4.


I watch DVD and Netflix on an Xbox 360 and have a network drop for the Blu-ray player so don't need wi-fi.


----------



## BillP

Goze211, as written many times here, the most popular models are the Panny 220 and the Sony 590. Personally, I would stay away from Samsung and LG. The Panny is faster, but many prefer the Sony Netflix interface. For BluRay PQ, they are the same. Panny may have an edge for upscaling SD DVDs.


----------



## Goze211

Panasonic it is then. No need for Netflix. Thanks Buddy. Always nice to know where to get an expert opinion.


Sam


----------



## dpippel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13590#post_22129617
> 
> 
> Goze211, as written many times here, the most popular models are the Panny 220 and the Sony 590. Personally, I would stay away from Samsung and LG. The Panny is faster, but many prefer the Sony Netflix interface. For BluRay PQ, they are the same. Panny may have an edge for upscaling SD DVDs.



IMO Sony's 2012 players are much, much better than Panasonic's for SD DVD upscaling.


----------



## Goze211

OOOh no! Here we go!


Flame War is... ON!


Haha. OK. I'll see which on has the best reviews.


Thanks again


----------



## Goze211

Soooo on Amazon the Panasonic is 3.8 stars and the Sony is 3.9 stars... virtually the same. Sony has a more striking cosmetic. Guess I'll go Sony. Sounds like I can't lose either way.


As long as their loading speeds are both good, they have quiet drives, and the manufacturors update them regularly I'm sure they're both great.


I see that the Sony 59, supposedly the same as the 590, at Costco is available at a discount and I'd get Costco's awesome return policy.


...and by discount I save about $2.50 compared to Amazon...


----------



## OtherSongs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goze211*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13560_60#post_22129891
> 
> 
> OOOh no! Here we go!
> 
> Flame War is... ON!
> 
> Haha. OK. I'll see which on has the best reviews.
> 
> Thanks again



Ah: "Flame War is... ON!"


Which only raises question(s) about you.


With regard to "best reviews" you can only get the smallest hint here at AVS, before the bickering sets in.


Try a m a z o n for best real owner reviews.










Sorry for the odd spelling but the new AVS has gotten too cute.


----------



## Goze211

I'm not sure what you mean by "only raises question(s) about you". I'll assume nothing negative was meant. I was referring to oft experienced phenomenon of one party having one opinion, then another party counters, next thing you know you have, for example, full fledged Sony/Panasonic flame war. I was merely joking about that phenomenon.


Anyways thanks again for the info,

Sam


----------



## BillP

No war. You really can't go wrong with either the Sony or Panny.


----------



## OtherSongs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goze211*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13560_60#post_22130072
> 
> 
> Anyways thanks again for the info



Thanks for the thanks.










I'm a MAJOR fan of AVS, but I also use a m a z o n real user reviews for insight/ideas to what the equipment actually does, somewhat more than I do of AVS.


The opinions on a m a z o n are almost always direct and on topic. And sometimes offer ideas that you seldom/never see on AVS. AVS posting drifts all over the place, frequently way off topic.


Just some hard won experience/opinion.


----------



## Goze211

I agree about Amazon, and do appreciate that AVS did cut through most of the noise right off the bat i.e. no need to consider Samsung, LG.


It is interesting though that CNET accuses the Sony of being a slow loader, something I haven't heard on these or Amazon's pages.


----------



## OtherSongs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goze211*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13560_60#post_22130178
> 
> 
> It is interesting though that CNET accuses the Sony of being a slow loader, something I haven't heard on these or Amazon's pages.



I don't trust CNET an inch. Get your info elsewhere.


----------



## dpippel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13590#post_22130135
> 
> 
> No war. You really can't go wrong with either the Sony or Panny.



This is true. I was merely stating that if SD DVD upconversion is an important factor in your buying decision you may want the Sony rather than the Panny. I'm speaking from direct simultaneous experience with current generation players from both manufacturers. The S790 clearly does a better job than the BDP500 at upconversion.


----------



## iamian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dpippel*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13590#post_22131926
> 
> 
> This is true. I was merely stating that if SD DVD upconversion is an important factor in your buying decision you may want the Sony rather than the Panny. I'm speaking from direct simultaneous experience with current generation players from both manufacturers. The S790 clearly does a better job than the BDP500 at upconversion.


And exactly how many DVDs have you compared simultaneously? Also, how many different images were sampled from one DVD before declaring the Sony superior?


----------



## gnolivos

Hello,


I'm looking to obtain a used Blu Ray player from an auction site, and there are of course a ton of options that can be had for well under $40. Can someone recommend a good solid player model, with DVD upscaling conversion? I specifically want to avoid a player with streaming Netflix Vudu etc abilities, I already have all that on my TV and want to keep it all simple. They are cheaper without streaming anyway...


Im partial to Sony, Toshiba, Panasonic, Samsung. I dont care if it is an older model from 2010 or whatever. I care for:

-Boot speed

-Bluray PQ

-DVD upscaling



Thanks!


----------



## iamian

Refurbished LG BD630 $30

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Refurbished-LG-BD630-Network-Blu-ray-Disc-Player-/330744925122?afepn=5335869999&campid=5335869999&PID=1225267


----------



## dpippel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iamian*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13590#post_22133589
> 
> 
> And exactly how many DVDs have you compared simultaneously? Also, how many different images were sampled from one DVD before declaring the Sony superior?



A bit confrontational aren't we? I went back and forth through a dozen different DVD titles ranging from Academy ratio B&W films to Avatar. The S790 clearly produced a superior upscaled image than the BDP500 to my eyes on my 55" Panny ST50 calibrated plasma. The difference was not subtle.


If you're not convinced then do what I did - order both players, use them in your HT, and keep the one that works best for you. Simple.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dpippel*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13590#post_22135830
> 
> 
> A bit confrontational aren't we? I went back and forth through a dozen different DVD titles ranging from Academy ratio B&W films to Avatar. The S790 clearly produced a superior upscaled image than the BDP500 to my eyes on my 57" Panny ST50 calibrated plasma. The difference was not subtle.
> 
> If you're not convinced then do what I did - order both players, use them in your HT, and keep the one that works best for you. Simple.


Fair enough, but that does not necessarily mean the 590 is superior to the 220/320 for SD DVDs.


----------



## Selden Ball

Bear in mind that both players have (too) many adjustments which affect the quality of the upscaling. Settings appropriate for a high-quality DVD (like Avatar) are inappropriate for one of low quality (e.g. from a VHS master). How effective they seem to be will also depend on the quality of your display device and the acuity of your vision. If you don't have the time or patience to evaluate both players in detail, use some other crieteria to make your choice. Both are excellent players.


----------



## iamian

Not confrontational, merely wanting all the parameters upon your testing was conducted.


----------



## dpippel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13590#post_22135853
> 
> 
> Fair enough, but that does not necessarily mean the 590 is superior to the 220/320 for SD DVDs.



I never said that it did. I was simply offering my experience with the two players I mentioned.


----------



## dpippel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13590#post_22135886
> 
> 
> Bear in mind that both players have (too) many adjustments which affect the quality of the upscaling. Settings appropriate for a high-quality DVD (like Avatar) are inappropriate for one of low quality (e.g. from a VHS master). How effective they seem to be will also depend on the quality of your display device and the acuity of your vision. If you don't have the time or patience to evaluate both players in detail, use some other crieteria to make your choice. Both are excellent players.



My comparison was done with all video controls on the players disabled. I was trying to achieve as close to "direct out" as I could.


----------



## dpippel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iamian*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13590#post_22135894
> 
> 
> Not confrontational, merely wanting all the parameters upon your testing was conducted.



It wasn't a test per se, just a subjective comparison.


----------



## iamian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dpippel*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13590#post_22135925
> 
> 
> It wasn't a test per se, just a subjective comparison.


When I hear someone say "S790 clearly does a better job than the BDP500 at upconversion", I'm thinking there's some scientifically controlled testing involved. My bad.


----------



## dpippel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iamian*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13590#post_22135940
> 
> 
> When I hear someone say "S790 clearly does a better job than the BDP500 at upconversion", I'm thinking there's some scientifically controlled testing involved. My bad.



Why would you assume that? If I had done "scientifically controlled testing" I would have said so and posted a link to the data.


----------



## MrBOFH

After following this thread I bit on Costco's Panny 220 bundle for $109. No wonder it's one of the most popular players. It's a breeze to work with and sharp as a tack on my Sanyo 55" LCD.


My only problem is that I can't get the Panny to play any of my home video clips. They are in DIVX format and my Samsung HTS 5500 has no problem with them, nor does my WDTV live.

I converted one to MKV as that seems supported. It'll play but only the audio, not the video part. All I get is a black screen. Granted, some of them are older and in 320x240 format,


No problems hooking up a network drive as per the review on here DLNA won't play anything. I even tried it from USB. No luck. It'll play DVD's from teh network drive so it's not a permissions or network issue.


Anybody know the magic formula to get the 220 to play my home videos? If I have to convert to MKV I can do that although the Sammy does not support MKV.


Thanks In advance for any help.


----------



## nyc2socal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyc2socal*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13560#post_22117121
> 
> 
> What is the cheapest most basic player YOU would buy?
> 
> Never owned a blu ray player, thinking of getting one just to play blu ray discs (not even DVDs).. No need for streaming (my apple tv and roku handle that).. All I need is one hdmi connection to my receiver (in other words, I don't need any other connections).. That's what I mean by basic.
> 
> Been looking at the Sony bdp-s185/18. That one looked basic enough..



The bx18 was going for $70 at Costco and I couldnt resist.. So I bought that, the LOTR Extended trilogy, Avatar and How to train your dragon... The picture is nicer, but I wouldn't say "it blows me away"... I guess I can "pixel peep", but just watching from a movie perspective, I don't see a "substantial" difference between blu ray and upscaled DVD. Maybe my eyes are just getting old..


----------



## johncourt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrBOFH*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13590#post_22142121
> 
> 
> After following this thread I bit on *Costco's Panny 220 bundle for $109*. No wonder it's one of the most popular players. It's a breeze to work with and sharp as a tack on my Sanyo 55" LCD.
> 
> My only problem is that I can't get the Panny to play any of my home video clips. They are in DIVX format and my Samsung HTS 5500 has no problem with them, nor does my WDTV live.
> 
> I converted one to MKV as that seems supported. It'll play but only the audio, not the video part. All I get is a black screen. Granted, some of them are older and in 320x240 format,
> 
> No problems hooking up a network drive as per the review on here DLNA won't play anything. I even tried it from USB. No luck. It'll play DVD's from teh network drive so it's not a permissions or network issue.
> 
> Anybody know the magic formula to get the 220 to play my home videos? If I have to convert to MKV I can do that although the Sammy does not support MKV.
> 
> Thanks In advance for any help.



What is the costco bundle on the panny 220? I've visited costco several times recently and not seen any panny's in store.


----------



## gnolivos

Anyone please? Looking for an older reliable cheap model.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gnolivos*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13590#post_22133595
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking to obtain a used Blu Ray player from an auction site, and there are of course a ton of options that can be had for well under $40. Can someone recommend a good solid player model, with DVD upscaling conversion? I specifically want to avoid a player with streaming Netflix Vudu etc abilities, I already have all that on my TV and want to keep it all simple. They are cheaper without streaming anyway...
> 
> Im partial to Sony, Toshiba, Panasonic, Samsung. I dont care if it is an older model from 2010 or whatever. I care for:
> 
> -Boot speed
> 
> -Bluray PQ
> 
> -DVD upscaling
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Rich86

I'd suggest searching for a mint condition Sony S350 or S550. I have one of each and they have been fine.

$40 might be a bit low for one in mint condition, but I expect you can get a S350 within $50 or so if you search and are patient.


----------



## Briant73

Looking for a blu-ray player that handles blu-rays well, loads are not slow and has WIFI with a great app suite/internet services.


Update I went with the Panny bdt220 to see how that does, a little bigger footprint than I wanted but it sounds like a good overall blu-ray player/streamer.


----------



## MrBOFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johncourt*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13620#post_22142169
> 
> 
> What is the costco bundle on the panny 220? I've visited costco several times recently and not seen any panny's in store.



Right now with an instant rebate the 220CP (A 220 with a bundled HDMI cable) is $109 after a $20 instant rebate.


The unit does not show on costco.com but the Brandon (Tampa Bay, FL) area Costco has plenty in store. I'm pretty sure this is not just a local deal.


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gnolivos*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13620#post_22142245
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking to obtain a used Blu Ray player from an auction site, and there are of course a ton of options that can be had for well under $40. Can someone recommend a good solid player model, with DVD upscaling conversion? I specifically want to avoid a player with streaming Netflix Vudu etc abilities, I already have all that on my TV and want to keep it all simple. They are cheaper without streaming anyway...
> 
> Im partial to Sony, Toshiba, Panasonic, Samsung. I dont care if it is an older model from 2010 or whatever. I care for:
> 
> -Boot speed
> 
> -Bluray PQ
> 
> -DVD upscaling
> 
> Thanks!



I have had LG BD530: fast, excellent PQ and DVD upscaling (Mediatek chipset) and no streaming (like you, my TV does the streaming stuff).


It was cheap too but, alas, not reliable. It crapped out after a year or so of use. Checking Amazon feedbacks, it seems to be a 50/50 proposition of getting a reliable one. Did I mention cheap? You can get one off eBay for $15-25. It may be worth the gamble. I am actually thinking about getting another one despite being burned once already.


----------



## gnolivos

Thanks Apostate for the info!


----------



## omarcio

Hi there,


I'm trying to recommend a current player to a friend. I have an Oppo 83 at home, but he's looking for something under $150.


How about the Panny 220 and the Sony 590 (most popular models around here) in regards to other video formats playback from, say USB? Like AVCHD, MP4, XviD, DivX, DivX Plus HD, MKV?


Do they also support subtitle files (SRT) for these formats?


Thanks!


----------



## Yobder

I'm looking for a 3DBluRay DL BD-R player. Can anyone give me a lead on on? Idk how compatibility matters but I have a 1912-avr and a un55d7000.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yobder*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13620#post_22152543
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a 3DBluRay DL BD-R player. Can anyone give me a lead on on? Idk how compatibility matters but I have a 1912-avr and a un55d7000.



How much do you want to spend?


----------



## alexfjr

I'm in the same boat. I'm looking for a 3D Blue ray after just purchasing an Onkyo 818 and Epson 3010. Wondering what is the current leader for around $200.? I'm wanting to keep the best sound processing option to feed the Onkyo hooked to 7.2 higher end Klipsch system. The Pasonic 220 looks good but will it have the best sound processing?


Thanks!


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexfjr*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13620#post_22154657
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat. I'm looking for a 3D Blue ray after just purchasing an Onkyo 818 and Epson 3010. Wondering what is the current leader for around $200.? I'm wanting to keep the best sound processing option to feed the Onkyo hooked to 7.2 higher end Klipsch system. The Pasonic 220 looks good but will it have the best sound processing?
> 
> Thanks!



Alex, the Onkyo is going to be doing its sound processing from the sound fed to it by an HDMI connection, so the only thing that you'll need is a good HDMI sound signal from the bluray player. The movies that you get will have either lossy (some sound fidelity is lost from the original) DTS, DD, etc. or lossless (identical to the original) LPCM, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD-MA. If you want the best sound, you want lossless.


Any bluray player that can deliver lossless will get you the best sound. The lossy signal is no slouch either, but with a good setup, you want the best sound. The good thing is that now, all bluray players that I know of will deliver lossless sound if it's available. Either way, the choice of bluray player is not going to be as important for HDMI sound, since your receiver is capable of decoding lossless sound, you want it done there, not in the bluray player.


In the case of other receivers, that don't have the ability to decode the lossless (and some of the lossy) formats, or that don't have HDMI connections, the decoding at the bluray player is important, especially if the bluray to receiver connection is done through analog connections instead of HDMI. That's not the case with yours, so as far as sound goes, I think most players will be fine. The 220 in particular will be fine for this, it supports all of the sound formats.


----------



## alexfjr

Thanks for the informative and fast response Hernanu! I'm so buy building out the theater room that I haven't had much time to research all the options. From the responses in this thread, the Panasonic 220 appears to be a great choice.


----------



## cR4p

I was wondering what were the benefit(s) in getting a more expensive bluray compared to an entry level player like a PS3 for an example, I understand that some of the more expansive BD player offer 7.1 output with high quality DAC’s but in a situation where the audio will be bitstreamed to the receiver is there any impact on the quality of the video on 1080p material.


I have an a Lumagen Radiance scaler so better scaling is not really a driver since I will send everything in native resolution and let the radiance do the scaling if needed, so my question is when comparing bluray 1080p video, is there any noticeable difference between a cheap & expensive player.


My current setup is PS3-->Lumagen Radiance-->Sony VW-1000-->Screen Innovation Black Diamond Zero Edge 144’


If there’s any difference what are the current popular options?


Thanks


----------



## Big C

I tried talking about this in the HTiB section, but I got no reply. I am aware that if the player breaks, I lose everything. Also, if I decide to upgrade in a year or two, it will be a little more expensive to replace everything. However, because the audio is going from the disc drive directly to the audio section, couldn't this totally do away with jitter?


The units which fulfil my BD/SACD needs just so happen to be included with systems put out by Pioneer of Europe (the BCS-121/222/323/424/525/626/727). The Yamaha 610 fulfils all my requirements, except it doesn't support SACD playback. I don't think the Philips do so either. I don't think the Sonys use the MediaTek chipset. Is anyone aware of a US model with SACD/DVD-A support which uses the MediaTek chipset, and features customizable speaker sizes and speaker types (center, surround, and surround back)??


----------



## mdavej

There won't be any noticeable difference. How do you get the PS3 to output native 480i though? Usually you are forced into a high end player to get source direct (480i) output. My problem with using a PS3 for discs is that it requires an IR adapter of some kind to work with a universal remote, it's slow, noisy and uses a lot more energy than a regular disc player. I find a stand-alone player a whole lot faster and more convenient, although the BD PQ is about the same. Plus stand-alone players generally have a lot more streaming apps.


Sony and Panasonic seem to be the top choices these days. I personally prefer Sony due to more apps, better Netflix and better DLNA. However, Panasonic supports FLAC and Sony doesn't. Neither have source direct AFAIK. Possibly the Sony 790 does, but you'll need to confirm.


----------



## Selden Ball

When they're working correctly, modern Blu-ray players all provide the same HD digitial resolution. Given the rapid advances in other features (like the various network streaming options), it makes sense to base your player choice on the other features that you want.


The catch is that not all of them work correctly when their settings are left with their default values. For example, this year's Sony players (BDP-S390/590/790) have a bug when the default RGB output encoding is used. The resulting color gamut is slightly reduced. Fortunately, they also allow YUV 4:2:2 and YUV 4:4:4 encodings to be selected, both of which are fine. (Sony has acknowledged the bug, and it is expected to be fixed in a future firmware update.)


Despite these issues, the Sony 390 (2D) and 590 (3D) players seem to be the most popular here, along with the Panasonic DMP-BDT220.

Sony's 790 and the comparable Panasonic 500 incorporate many additional upscaling (and other) features which are unnecessary if you're using an external scalar.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Big C*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13620#post_22157125
> 
> 
> Is anyone aware of a US model with SACD/DVD-A support which uses the MediaTek chipset, and features customizable speaker sizes and speaker types (center, surround, and surround back)??



OPPO uses Mediatek and supports SACD and DVD-A. I'm not sure what you mean by customizable speaker type. You want to reassign the physical outputs to be something else?


-Bill


----------



## avsusername

I have some Amazon credit and was thinking of maybe getting a 3D Blu-ray player, but don't want to spend a whole lot. Are there any recommendations on what would be a good one to go with among the currently available models? I would love to keep it as close to $100 as possible, but maybe a little higher. I don't care about the Internet apps and stuff like that. I would be more concerned with disc playback of DVDs and Blu-ray and 3D.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avsusername*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13620#post_22158253
> 
> 
> I have some Amazon credit and was thinking of maybe getting a 3D Blu-ray player, but don't want to spend a whole lot. Are there any recommendations on what would be a good one to go with among the currently available models? I would love to keep it as close to $100 as possible, but maybe a little higher. I don't care about the Internet apps and stuff like that. I would be more concerned with disc playback of DVDs and Blu-ray and 3D.



Panasonic BDT220 or Sony BDP-s390 would be your two best and most reliable choices.


S~


----------



## avsusername




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13620#post_22158327
> 
> 
> Panasonic BDT220 or Sony BDP-s390 would be your two best and most reliable choices.
> 
> S~



Thanks, the Sony isn't 3D is it? Is the s590 good?


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avsusername*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13620#post_22158828
> 
> 
> Thanks, the Sony isn't 3D is it? Is the s590 good?



I have the Sony 790 and the Panasonic 320. For BD/DVD, I like the Panasonics. For streaming I like the 790. My preferences.


S~


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avsusername*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13620#post_22158828
> 
> 
> Thanks, the Sony isn't 3D is it? Is the s590 good?


Correct, the 390 isn't 3D, the 590 is and can be had for $10 more than the 390 right now. I have both the 590 and 790 and except for the dual HDMI and more tweaking options on the 709, I like them both. BTW, I don't use any of the tweaks on the 790, just the dual HDMI,


----------



## cR4p

is there any player that can be soft-moded to be zone free like some DVD player or hard modding is still the only option?


----------



## avsusername




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13620#post_22159130
> 
> 
> Correct, the 390 isn't 3D, the 590 is and can be had for $10 more than the 390 right now. I have both the 590 and 790 and except for the dual HDMI and more tweaking options on the 709, I like them both. BTW, I don't use any of the tweaks on the 790, just the dual HDMI,





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13620#post_22159076
> 
> 
> I have the Sony 790 and the Panasonic 320. For BD/DVD, I like the Panasonics. For streaming I like the 790. My preferences.
> 
> S~



Is the LG BD670 any good? It's only $90 and has some good features but I'm not sure. The Sony and Panasonics have some bad reviews on Amazon also, so I don't know if the LG is really bad compared to them or not. I just thought I'd throw the LG in there for consideration because of the price and the fact that I have an LG TV. Any thoughts? The most important thing to me is the ease and speed of loading and playing discs and being able to jump around to different parts of a movie easily, through entering a time to go to for instance.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avsusername*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13620#post_22159827
> 
> 
> Is the LG BD670 any good? It's only $90 and has some good features but I'm not sure. The Sony and Panasonics have some bad reviews on Amazon also, so I don't know if the LG is really bad compared to them or not. I just thought I'd throw the LG in there for consideration because of the price and the fact that I have an LG TV. Any thoughts? The most important thing to me is the ease and speed of loading and playing discs and being able to jump around to different parts of a movie easily, through entering a time to go to for instance.



Check the owner's threads. I've seen and heard about problems with the LG. I had a friend return his. Whether or not they were fixed, I don't know. Some have had wireless connection problems with the Panasonic. I haven't. My Panasonics have always played everything I've thrown at them. My 790 does stream better though, and offers DD 5.1 audio for Amazon which the Panasonics don't at this time.


S~


----------



## avsusername




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13620#post_22159846
> 
> 
> Check the owner's threads. I've seen and heard about problems with the LG. I had a friend return his. Whether or not they were fixed, I don't know. Some have had wireless connection problems with the Panasonic. I haven't. My Panasonics have always played everything I've thrown at them. My 790 does stream better though, and offers DD 5.1 audio for Amazon which the Panasonics don't at this time.
> 
> S~


Thanks, I'll have to check out the particular threads for those models as well. It does sound like the Panasonic is the best in your opinion for my needs.


----------



## lance7

How's the Pioneer BDP-140 Blu-ray player compared to the Sony and Panny? I am looking for it to be a good 3d player. I was thinking of going HDMI into a Panasonic 60gt50 and then going optical into an older pre-3d Pioneer receiver to get the audio.

Any suggestions or advice would be great.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lance7*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13620#post_22161476
> 
> 
> ?....
> 
> I was thinking of going HDMI into a Panasonic 60gt50 and then going optical into an older pre-3d Pioneer receiver to get the audio.
> 
> Any suggestions or advice would be great.


Can't help you with the Pioneer but you will only get stereo out of the TV from whatever player you wind up with. The TV only provides DD 5.1 out when using it's internal tuner.


----------



## Selden Ball

The Pioneer BDP-140 has a digital optical audio output and re-encodes to DTS, so if you connect the player's optical output to the receiver, it's not limited to stereo PCM. That configuration can't provide lossless audio (but I doubt you'd hear the difference) or more than 5.1 channels (but very few discs have 8 channels of audio). Upgrading the receiver to one which supports HDMI V1.4a would be needed to get both 3D and lossless audio over HDMI.


The player should be fine for both 2D and 3D Blu-ray discs. Featurewise, it looks to have more than the Sony S590 but fewer than the S790.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lance7*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13620#post_22161476
> 
> 
> How's the Pioneer BDP-140 Blu-ray player compared to the Sony and Panny? I am looking for it to be a good 3d player. I was thinking of going HDMI into a Panasonic 60gt50 and then going optical into an older pre-3d Pioneer receiver to get the audio.
> 
> Any suggestions or advice would be great.



Does your Pioneer receiver have HDMI? If so, you can get one with two outs and run one to the TV for video and the second to the receiver for audio. That way you will still get lossless audio.


S~


----------



## lance7

My Pioneer receiver does have HDMI. Can I use the Pioneer BDP-140 and then get a splitter to split the HDMI signal? What do you think is the best approach to getting the best of both with sound and picture. I really like my receiver that has all of the good audio features and is only like 4 years old and cost a pretty penny It is the Pio Elite vsx92.


----------



## Nuieve

Guys, help me pick a 3D player. I already ordered the whole new PJ setup (buillding a brand new HT) BB has BR players sale, they have these models:


LG BP620

Sony BDPS590

Samsung BD-E5900ZA

Panasonic DMP-BDT220

Panasonic DMP-BDT320

Onkyo BD-SP309


I don't want to pay more than $150, so these are the choices. Price difference between BDP220 and 320 is like 15 bucks, but I can't make out from specs it 320 has anything I really need worth even that little.


I need:

- just a BR player with excellent PQ

- problem-free playback of self-burned DOUBLE LAYER BD-R... for full-res 3D movies


That's it. Don't need any gimmicks, don't need streaming or other online bs, although updating firmware wirelessly is a good idea. I'm just gonna use it with BR strictly. But that's it.


----------



## teachsac

Sony or Panasonic.


S~


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lance7*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13650#post_22162176
> 
> 
> My Pioneer receiver does have HDMI. Can I use the Pioneer BDP-140 and then get a splitter to split the HDMI signal? What do you think is the best approach to getting the best of both with sound and picture. I really like my receiver that has all of the good audio features and is only like 4 years old and cost a pretty penny It is the Pio Elite vsx92.


I'm sure someone has gotten it to work. Might be a few threads in the 3D forums. I would just spend the extra that you would get a splitter for and just go with a BD player with two HDMI outs.


S~


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lance7*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13650#post_22162176
> 
> 
> My Pioneer receiver does have HDMI. Can I use the Pioneer BDP-140 and then get a splitter to split the HDMI signal? What do you think is the best approach to getting the best of both with sound and picture. I really like my receiver that has all of the good audio features and is only like 4 years old and cost a pretty penny It is the Pio Elite vsx92.



No, a splitter will not work. If your receiver is not 3D compatible, you need a BluRay player with dual HDMI outs, such as the Panny 310 (last year's) or 500 (this year's), Sony 790, or Oppo 93.


----------



## Davenlr

I've done my research, and cannot figure this one out.


I am wanting a blu-ray player that has a built in web browser that can access adobe flash live streaming sites to play the video, be able to play content from my PLAYON server, be able to play h.264,mpeg1, mpeg2, and mpeg4 video files from my server, and play mp3 and flac audio files from my server.


I currently have a PS3 (web interface is terrible, and only works on a few streaming sites, and offers no way I know of to move the cursor to the "full screen" button on the video player).


I just returned a Samsung 5900, as it crashed trying to stream PLAYON files, and it had the slowest and absolute WORST web interface I have ever seen.


Am I stuck with the PS3, and using a laptop plugged into the big screen or is there a BD player out there I have missed?


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cR4p*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13620#post_22156828
> 
> 
> I was wondering what were the benefit(s) in getting a more expensive bluray compared to an entry level player like a PS3 for an example, I understand that some of the more expansive BD player offer 7.1 output with high quality DAC’s but in a situation where the audio will be bitstreamed to the receiver is there any impact on the quality of the video on 1080p material.
> 
> I have an a Lumagen Radiance scaler so better scaling is not really a driver since I will send everything in native resolution and let the radiance do the scaling if needed, so my question is when comparing bluray 1080p video, is there any noticeable difference between a cheap & expensive player.
> 
> My current setup is PS3-->Lumagen Radiance-->Sony VW-1000-->Screen Innovation Black Diamond Zero Edge 144’
> 
> If there’s any difference what are the current popular options?
> 
> Thanks



You have a very good projector. The differences that are present between bluray players are minimized with the smaller displays, but become more evident when using larger displays, especially projectors. I have an Oppo BDP-83 (for two years now), and use it on a comparatively small display (47"). Bluray content is displayed very well, DVD upscaling is stellar with it.


One of the discrepancies that was found was the improper mapping of the color palette on other bluray players, as opposed to the Oppo, which does it correctly. It is the squashing of the top and bottom colors of the color range for the top and bottom 5 or so values. The question is whether the improvement in true color display is worth it for you to spend $500 for. Not sure what other differences there may be, but my thoughts are that when possible, Oppo seems to take the right path.


There are many other benefits that I've found, like being able to use DLNA at least a year ago on a player that was already superseded by the BDP-93. The continual updates over the internet avoided having issues with not being able to play titles (for me). Oppo's service is outstanding, both in having real humans available at all hours for contact and the very fast repair service. The new development and strong support continue for my soon to be ancient player, despite the '93 being out a year or so ago.


If this is an HT only setup, the non-HT audio options may not appeal to you, but for me, the audio options of SACD, DVD-A, FLAC, etc, as well as being able to use a hard drive for media have been great. Most of those functions were also added after the sale, so I have felt throughout that I was not only buying a player with the features then, but a player that would grow in time because the company was committed to it.


There are many good bluray players, but in my view one company makes great players, and that is Oppo. The new Sony and Panasonic players are impressive, but they are where Oppo was a year ago and will be once again behind when the new players from Oppo come out. In my opinion, of course, but leavened with direct experience with Oppo. In your case, with the components you've chosen and paid for, an Oppo seems to fit.


----------



## BroncoSport

I am having quite the time wading through the numerous threads on players so I thought I would list my requirements and see what you all think.


I don't need WiFi, I will have network access in my rack.


$300 or less.


I have a Pioneer Elite 49txi for decoding and guess I only would only need optical out , so the Burr-Brown decoders in the Pioneer can do their thing.


1 HDMI out heading to a DVDO iScan Duo and then to a JVC RS45 projector


I like the Oppo 93 specs and reviews..but the $500 seems overkill. We will be watching movies 99% of the time. I don't need NetFlix (hate it anyway) and such. I guess being able to play VOBs off a server would be nice but I dont and wont have a media server at first.


Thanks for the help/suggestions.


----------



## Selden Ball

The "obvious" current generation choices in your price range are the Sony BDP-S790 and the Panasonic DMP-BDT500. Check their manuals (both are available for downloading) to see which has more of the features you want.


----------



## Snackcakes

Hello all,


I'm trying to decide between these two players for stereo only audio playback. I understand the differences between the two in terms of DAC quality. The 93 did really well in the audioholics bench test, but not quite as good as the 95 (which was exemplary). I guess I'm wondering if I'd be able to tell the difference between the two on my current setup, which is an hk3490 receiver and a set of Polk Monitor 70's. I intend to use the analog stage on the player, not send data via HDMI (which my receiver does not support).


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snackcakes*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13650#post_22168487
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide between these two players for stereo only audio playback. I understand the differences between the two in terms of DAC quality. The 93 did really well in the audioholics bench test, but not quite as good as the 95 (which was exemplary). I guess I'm wondering if I'd be able to tell the difference between the two on my current setup, which is an hk3490 receiver and a set of Polk Monitor 70's. I intend to use the analog stage on the player, not send data via HDMI (which my receiver does not support).



Welcome to AVSForum.


OPPO, right? You might ask in the BDP-95 thread: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1311806/official-oppo-bdp-95-owners-thread . Plenty of people there have used both.


-Bill


----------



## la2051

I am looking around for a blu-ray player to go with my recently purchased Panasonic TC-P60GT50. I see some of Panasonic players are highly rated.


Is there any advantage to buying the same brand blu-ray player as your TV, or is it the opposite, that mixed components might provide more flexible functionality?


I'd appreciate your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *la2051*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13650#post_22169290
> 
> 
> I am looking around for a blu-ray player to go with my recently purchased Panasonic TC-P60GT50. I see some of Panasonic players are highly rated.
> 
> Is there any advantage to buying the same brand blu-ray player as your TV, or is it the opposite, that mixed components might provide more flexible functionality?
> 
> I'd appreciate your thoughts. Thanks.



Not really an advantage, unless you're one of those that likes all of their components to match. With that said, you won't go wrong with either the Panasonic or Sony players to go with your new plamsa. I have both.


S~


----------



## johncourt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *la2051*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13650#post_22169290
> 
> 
> I am looking around for a blu-ray player to go with my recently purchased Panasonic TC-P60GT50. I see some of Panasonic players are highly rated.
> 
> Is there any advantage to buying the same brand blu-ray player as your TV, or is it the opposite, that mixed components might provide more flexible functionality?
> 
> I'd appreciate your thoughts. Thanks.



Panny blu ray remotes only work with panny tv's. Sony BR remotes work with most major brands of TV's. So, if you switch TV's or use the BR player with a non-panny brand, the limited tv functions won't work anymore.


Panasonic players are also very limited in media support. No SACD support, and I've only gotten my panny to play back mp4's, no other kind of video file.


However, panny players are fast loading and dvd upconversion looks excellent. I currently own both a sony and panny player, so I really like both, but each has it's own strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## moxie1617

If all of your components, TV, AVR, and BD player , support HDMI control then all the components can be controlled by any remote. I have a Panasonic TC-50GT30 with Viera Link, a Sony 790, and a Pio VSX-1021. With HDMI enabled, the Pio powers up when the TV is powered on. When I power up the Sony BD player, the TV and AVR power on and switch to the correct input. I can use the Pio remote and Panny remote to control the basic BD player functions, FF,RWD, PAUSE, SKIP, etc.


So, with HDMI control on all your components the Panny's inability to be programmed for a non-Panny Component isn't that critical. Personally, I'd go with this years Sony. I haven't noticed any difference in either BD or DVD playback plus full SACD DSD over HDMI is really sweet. I also had problems with a "weak" HDMI board on my Panny 210 that made activating 3D a PITA. No problems with this years Sony.


----------



## John Stockton

Does anyone know if the Costco model *Samsung BD-EM57C* can do 1080P from netflix???


----------



## mrvideo

*Replacement for Samsung C5500*


I, and a friend, have the C6500 and don't have any issues with it. But, unfortunately my daughter has issues with her C5500. It has issues playing files from the DLNA serve that her husband set up. It has issues playing BD and DVD media, but doesn't have issues playing files from the USB port.


They are looking at getting a replacement for the player.


I just need suggestions for brands that support DLNA, USB and media playback of MP4 and MKV files (with DTS and AC3 audio). More so MKV files. I'll then go looking thru the various player threads and manufacturer sites.


Based upon an above posting, Panasonic is out of the running as they don't support the range of media files.


Oh, and support for internet playback (Netflix, etc) not required. If needed, the TV can do that.


Thanks.


----------



## amesdp

Your daughter might do better to investigate whether their DLNA server can be updated or adjusted to work better with their Samsung C5500. They're likely to be disappointed searching for the Holy Grail of the perfect Blu-Ray player that works with any old DLNA server and file format. The chances of getting things working are likely better if you stick with a Blu-Ray player that's a known quantity to developers and update the DLNA server software version. Many DLNA servers have parameters that can be adjusted to adapt to different clients, including the Samsung C series. Even if the DLNA server is embedded in a NAS, it's probably a standard software product like Twonky that can be updated to the latest version for a fee that's less than the cost of a new Blu-Ray player. As for Blu-Ray and DVD disc compatibility, the C5500 should be identical to your C6500 as long as you both have the same firmware version.


----------



## parry

I need your expert opinion in help me decide a DVD/Blu ray player please. I don't care about internet apps etc. I need a really good player that upconverts standard DVD's to 1080p and good quality Blu ray player. The USB should be able too play AVI/MP4/M4V/MKV etc. Don't care for region free or not. Price range lower than $250 or so.


----------



## Famouss

I am in need of a new BR player that supports 3D playback and was looking here for suggestions. I really would prefer than I not pay over $300. Any recommendations would be awesome.


----------



## Selden Ball

The Sony BDP-S590 and Panasonic DMP-BDT220 are well regarded here. They're about $150 or less.


----------



## mrvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amesdp*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13650#post_22171137
> 
> 
> Your daughter might do better to investigate whether their DLNA server can be updated or adjusted to work better with their Samsung C5500.



While there indeed might be issues with the DLNA server, that isn't the main issue. Unfortunately I didn't list all of the problems. It tends to hang, A LOT. They are constantly pulling the power cord to reset it. Discs won't load (BD or DVD). Discs will hang while playing and they can't eject a hung disc. Powering down won't clear the hang, unless the AC is removed from the unit.


Hence the reason for replacing the player.


----------



## parry

So if I need to decide between The Sony BDP-S590 and Panasonic DMP-BDT220. Which one would give a better picture quality and closer to Oppo BDP-93?


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parry*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13650#post_22175904
> 
> 
> So if I need to decide between The Sony BDP-S590 and Panasonic DMP-BDT220. Which one would give a better picture quality and closer to Oppo BDP-93?



My preference is for the Panasonic for BD/DVD PQ, and Sony for streaming quality and abilities. I have the Panasonic 320 and Sony 790.


S~


----------



## johncourt

I own both the sony 590 and panny 220. BR PQ is the same on both units, but DVD's tend to look quite a bit better on the panny. The panny dvd upconversion looks sharper but also generates more artifacts. I have no information on oppo dvd upconversion in comparison to a 2012 sony or panasonic.


There have been anecdotal reports of oppo BR PQ being superior if only marginally, but I don't find them credible. I believe Oppo uses a marvell processor in some models, and it's processing can't be defeated/turned off completely even in "direct" mode, so that could be responsible for the differences in PQ. Having said that, it's impossible for oppo or any company, for that matter, to produce an image with additional pixels. Any difference is due either to 'sweetening' (edge enhancement, contrast boost, etc) or a defect with the player (see sony rgb issues).


----------



## parry

Thanks for the quick feedback guys. It seems like the concensus is for Panny ..even in the Oppo thread..people are talking about it..


Do you know what video formats can Panny play? like divx/avi/mp4 etc?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13650#post_22175936
> 
> 
> My preference is for the Panasonic for BD/DVD PQ, and Sony for streaming quality and abilities. I have the Panasonic 320 and Sony 790.
> 
> S~





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johncourt*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13650#post_22175956
> 
> 
> I own both the sony 590 and panny 220. BR PQ is the same on both units, but DVD's tend to look quite a bit better on the panny. The panny dvd upconversion looks sharper but also generates more artifacts. I have no information on oppo dvd upconversion in comparison to a 2012 sony or panasonic.
> 
> There have been anecdotal reports of oppo BR PQ being superior if only marginally, but I don't find them credible. I believe Oppo uses a marvell processor in some models, and it's processing can't be defeated/turned off completely even in "direct" mode, so that could be responsible for the differences in PQ. Having said that, it's impossible for oppo or any company, for that matter, to produce an image with additional pixels. Any difference is due either to 'sweetening' (edge enhancement, contrast boost, etc) or a defect with the player (see sony rgb issues).


----------



## teachsac

Since you are in Canada it does support divx for sure.


S~


----------



## parry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13650#post_22176128
> 
> 
> Since you are in Canada it does support divx for sure.
> 
> S~



But I was gonna buy the US version.. any difference there?


----------



## teachsac

US version does not support divx or avi. That's why I said I prefer the Sony for streaming whether apps or dlna.


S~


----------



## mark1280

Hello,


I am hoping someone can recommend to me a good dual band WiFi capable Blu-ray player. I recently purchased a new dual band wireless router thinking all 802.11n devices would pick up the higher 5Ghz frequency only to learn that none of the devices in my house are capable







. I currently use my PS3 as a Blu-ray player in my HT setup and think now is the perfect opportunity to purchase a dedicated blu-ray play capable of dual band wireless. I do a LOT of streaming from Netflix and Hulu Plus from the PS3 as well. Needless to say, I am trying to get all devices updated to 802.11n and I am trying to find a good Blu-ray player that will support dual band frequencies so that way I can double my network speeds. Netflix and Hulu plus is a must on the device as well due to the fact that I cut cable out and only stream and watch blu-rays.


The reason I am also asking for help is because when I perform a Google search I do find links to blu-ray players, but when you go to the site I never see anything listed in the details that specifically states that the player is capable of dual band WiFi, just that it has imbedded WiFi.


Thanks in advance for recommendations.


----------



## tonydeluce

I am using the Panny BDT210 and it works great on both bands ( I keep it on the 5 GHz band as I have only a few devices on it ) but used it on the lower frequency band before upgrading to a dual band router.


----------



## mark1280

I was actually looking into the panny BDT220. It had really good reviews, but I did not see were it was dual band capable.


----------



## tonydeluce

Not sure what the differences are between the 210 and 220 but the 220 is definitely the 210 replacement....


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13680#post_22180274
> 
> 
> The effect may be subtle, but it is there. I was answering the statement that there was no difference between bluray players in PQ, specifically the Oppo, this shows that there is, was also answering that the information about the Oppo was anecdotal, which it is not.



But my problem with it is that many experts (including Secrets) found the Blu Ray picture quality EQUAL across most of these players, including Oppo for several years. Then they started using a new test and differences appeared. If all these experts thought the quality was equal with previous tests AND real world viewing, how much of a difference could there possibly be? Certainly not enough to be noticeable with actual viewing of material - as evidenced by the fact that it was never noticed before.


----------



## rboster

I appreciate the level of great discussion about the benchmark study for 1080p performance...but it's more appropriate for the actual thread dedicated to the benchmark tests results:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1337314/all-1080p-is-not-created-equal-a-blu-ray-player-benchmark 


So i move those posts that I spotted were discussing the tests. I want those asking for help in the "help me" thread not to get lost in the discussion. For interested in benchmark 1080p performance, and those posts were moved, you can find the link above.


Ron


----------



## hernanu

Thanks Ron, I thought we were getting off track.


----------



## swarm87

anyone know of a player that is as versatile with DNLA playback as a ps3 and has excellent dvd up-conversion, im asking becasue im on my 3rd ps3 phat and i dont want to overheat it watching movies, and save some power max budget is 300(if i got an oppo my mother would kick me out of the house)


----------



## Selden Ball

Swarm87,


The Sony BDP-S790 is probably the closest to what you're looking for.


----------



## Maxlaplante

Hi guys, I recently bought a new 50"ST50 for my mancave. I am now looking for a 3D blueray player and I am not sure which one to buy, there is so many choices.


I then tought, what about a PS3??


So you guys, what do you suggest, a PS3 or a 3D Bluray Player? If a blueray 3D player.. which one do you recommend?


Thanks!


Max


----------



## terraphoenix

Hello,


I have few questions regarding choosing a 3D blu ray player,


So I've always been a Sony and Panasonic fan, but, now I'm having a hard time choosing between all the current players, it would be great if you could answer my questions,


Which 3D blu ray player should I choose, I would like one that has the ability to play 3D/blu ray from External Hard drive, and, able to play kind of all the formats (3D BD, MPEG2, MPEG4 AVC (H.264), SMPTE VC1 (VC-9), DivX, DivX HD, WMV, MKV, AVCHD, M4V, VOB, etc....)


I kind of don't care much about the fancy schmancy features such as, Skyping, internet browsing, cam, wifi, pc transfer etc...


Also, I can only find a panasonic 3D TV, do all 3D players work with it ?


and last, how come there are no USB 3.0 support ? I've checked all the latest ones they either say 2.0 or dont mention it at all (Samsung)


Thank you, and I apologize for asking a lot..


Take care


----------



## terraphoenix

Hello,


I have few questions regarding choosing a 3D blu ray player,


So I've always been a Sony and Panasonic fan, but, now I'm having a hard time choosing between all the current players, it would be great if you could answer my questions,


Which 3D blu ray player should I choose, I would like one that has the ability to play 3D/blu ray from External Hard drive, and, able to play kind of all the formats (3D BD, MPEG2, MPEG4 AVC (H.264), SMPTE VC1 (VC-9), DivX, DivX HD, WMV, MKV, AVCHD, M4V, VOB, etc....)


I kind of don't care much about the fancy schmancy features such as, Skyping, internet browsing, cam, wifi, pc transfer etc...


Also, I can only find a panasonic 3D TV, do all 3D players work with it ?


and last, how come there are no USB 3.0 support ? I've checked all the latest ones they either say 2.0 or dont mention it at all (Samsung)


Thank you, and I apologize for asking a lot..


Take care


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maxlaplante*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13680#post_22186838
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I recently bought a new 50"ST50 for my mancave. I am now looking for a 3D blueray player and I am not sure which one to buy, there is so many choices.
> 
> I then tought, what about a PS3??
> 
> So you guys, what do you suggest, a PS3 or a 3D Bluray Player? If a blueray 3D player.. which one do you recommend?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Max



This is my opinion and others will have their own. PS3 is fine and is very flexible, but if you are not a gamer, then there are other options that will get you an extremely good experience. I find the DVD upconversion on the pS3 to be soft. PLayers like the Panasonic and Sony are much better. A standalone player will also give you 1080p 3D from VUDU (PS3 is limited to 720p). I have both the Panasonic 320 and Sony 790. I prefer the Panasonic for Blu-ray and DVD playback, and the 790 for streaming from apps (NF, Amazon, etc.) and DLNA playback.


S~


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terraphoenix*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13680#post_22186922
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have few questions regarding choosing a 3D blu ray player,
> 
> So I've always been a Sony and Panasonic fan, but, now I'm having a hard time choosing between all the current players, it would be great if you could answer my questions,
> 
> Which 3D blu ray player should I choose, I would like one that has the ability to play 3D/blu ray from External Hard drive, and, able to play kind of all the formats (3D BD, MPEG2, MPEG4 AVC (H.264), SMPTE VC1 (VC-9), DivX, DivX HD, WMV, MKV, AVCHD, M4V, VOB, etc....)
> 
> I kind of don't care much about the fancy schmancy features such as, Skyping, internet browsing, cam, wifi, pc transfer etc...
> 
> Also, I can only find a panasonic 3D TV, do all 3D players work with it ?
> 
> and last, how come there are no USB 3.0 support ? I've checked all the latest ones they either say 2.0 or dont mention it at all (Samsung)
> 
> Thank you, and I apologize for asking a lot..
> 
> Take care



If streaming/file support is important, then the Oppo is your best choice. No stand-alone player offers better support. Sony also has more file support than the Panasonic (you can read their thread). Dedicated streaming devices are also an option paired with a dedicated player for Blu-ray/DVD playback.


S~


----------



## terraphoenix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13680#post_22186953
> 
> 
> If streaming/file support is important, then the Oppo is your best choice. No stand-alone player offers better support. Sony also has more file support than the Panasonic (you can read their thread). Dedicated streaming devices are also an option paired with a dedicated player for Blu-ray/DVD playback.
> 
> S~



Thank you for your reply and suggestion, heading there right now


----------



## swarm87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13680#post_22186829
> 
> 
> Swarm87,
> 
> The Sony BDP-S790 is probably the closest to what you're looking for.


thanks


----------



## jasammeg

I,m wanting to purchase a panasonic 3-d bluray player.I have a onkyo tx-sr707 reciever.My question is would i have have to get the 310 or then new 500 as my receiver wont pass through 3-d.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasammeg*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13680#post_22187201
> 
> 
> I,m wanting to purchase a panasonic 3-d bluray player.I have a onkyo tx-sr707 reciever.My question is would i have have to get the 310 or then new 500 as my receiver wont pass through 3-d.



If you want lossless audio then, yes, you will need a BD player with 2 HDMI outs like the Panasonic 500, Sony 790, or Oppo 93, etc. HDMI one to the TV and HDMI2(sub) to the receiver. Otherwise you can get a regular player and use the optical for lossy DD and DTS. They still sound very good and are usually at a higher bitrate than SDDVD.


S~


----------



## jasammeg

Thank you for answering my question.


----------



## yankeeman

Stupid question maybe, I really dont have tech knowledge of wifi. If I have a non-wifi tv with no 3D and dont want 3D, and want to get a wifi bluray player, a few questions:


1) Can I use it right now with no wifi in the house until I get wifi set up which might be awhile.


2) Will the wifi bluray player only pick up certain things, or can I get anything from the net on it, for instance, if I am watching a baseball game on the MLB website, can that be picked up by a wifi bluray player to be watched on my tv?


Thanks for any help guys, and of course, you can give me any bluray player recommendations you like, it will be hooked up to a 50" tv, an LED Thoshiba or Samsung.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yankeeman*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13680#post_22189829
> 
> 
> Stupid question maybe, I really dont have tech knowledge of wifi. If I have a non-wifi tv with no 3D and dont want 3D, and want to get a wifi bluray player, a few questions:
> 
> 1) Can I use it right now with no wifi in the house until I get wifi set up which might be awhile.
> 
> 2) Will the wifi bluray player only pick up certain things, or can I get anything from the net on it, for instance, if I am watching a baseball game on the MLB website, can that be picked up by a wifi bluray player to be watched on my tv?
> 
> Thanks for any help guys, and of course, you can give me any bluray player recommendations you like, it will be hooked up to a 50" tv, an LED Thoshiba or Samsung.



1. Yes, you can use it.

2. Only certain things like Netflix, Amazon on demand, etc. depending on the capabilities of that particular blu ray player.


----------



## amesdp

Almost all current Blu-Ray players meet the Profile 2 standard, which means that they must have at least an ethernet port for connection to the internet. It's required to support BD-Live, the feature that links to additional internet content associated with some Blu-Ray discs. Many players also support additional internet services, but that's not a requirement of the standard. Basic models may not support additional internet services, and the services provided depend on the manufacturer.


Some players also have built-in WiFi in addition to the ethernet port, but it's just an alternative connection to the network. WiFi is normally found on models which support additional internet services, but not necessarily. Some players don't have built-in WiFi, but have a USB port that allows you to plug in a WiFi dongle. Of course all the models with an ethernet port also allow other options for connection to the network, like Powerline ethernet adapters and ethernet-connected WiFi adapters.


You'll have to check the internet services supported for each individual manufacturer and model you are considering. Most of them have the basics, things like Youtube, Netflix, MLB etc., but there are lots of differences. Generally only the specifically-listed services are supported, as TVs and Blu-Ray players don't usually have a general-purpose web browser. A few high-end models provide a web browser and wireless keyboard, but many internet video services require special browser plug-ins for encryption that are available only on a PC or Mac, and wouldn't be supported in the limited browser of the TV/Blu-Ray player. To access those services you need to have a specific app available for your Blu-Ray player (Netflix, for example).


----------



## Albator

Hey guys! It's been a while i havent been here...







My old Pioneer BDP 95-fd is slowly dying...







(noisy now while playing...) so i'm looking for a new one. What would be your suggestion? I dont need a 3D play nor wi-fi but want a blue ray player that is region free as i'm having few europeans BD that cant be read on my Pioneer and im looking for something nice (audio, upscale, etc..) as was my BDP 95-fd... I know for sure my loading time will be me upgraded since that 95fd is soo old!!!







Thanks for any input!!


----------



## thefish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13680#post_22186941
> 
> 
> This is my opinion and others will have their own. PS3 is fine and is very flexible, but if you are not a gamer, then there are other options that will get you an extremely good experience. I find the DVD upconversion on the pS3 to be soft. PLayers like the Panasonic and Sony are much better. A standalone player will also give you 1080p 3D from VUDU (PS3 is limited to 720p). I have both the Panasonic 320 and Sony 790. I prefer the Panasonic for Blu-ray and DVD playback, and the 790 for streaming from apps (NF, Amazon, etc.) and DLNA playback.
> 
> S~


i certainly agree with your comment on the sony being better for dnla than the panasonic. in fact, i have found lg and sasmung to be better at dnla than the panasonic. what about the panasonic makes it better for bd and dvd playback in your opinion? I thought with the right settings they all can be dead on or very close to reference color levels.


----------



## Maxlaplante




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maxlaplante*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13680#post_22186838
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I recently bought a new 50"ST50 for my mancave. I am now looking for a 3D blueray player and I am not sure which one to buy, there is so many choices.
> 
> I then tought, what about a PS3??
> 
> So you guys, what do you suggest, a PS3 or a 3D Bluray Player? If a blueray 3D player.. which one do you recommend?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Max



Bump.. anyone???


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maxlaplante*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13680#post_22186838
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I recently bought a new 50"ST50 for my mancave. I am now looking for a 3D blueray player and I am not sure which one to buy, there is so many choices.
> 
> I then tought, what about a PS3??
> 
> So you guys, what do you suggest, a PS3 or a 3D Bluray Player? If a blueray 3D player.. which one do you recommend?



Panny 220 or Sony 590 are popular choices here. For more money, Oppo 93. Unless you want to play games, I wouldn't go with the PS3.


----------



## Albator

Bump...


----------



## Selden Ball

Albator,


As best I can tell, there are no standalone region-free BD players currently available in the U.S directly from any of the major manufacturers. You have to get one which has been modified by a 3rd party. (Sherwood used to sell one, but they don't any more. Apparently the region-free capability of their BDP-5004 was an oversight. Similarly, some Insignia DVD players were region-free or could be made so with special firmware.)


If you only need to play DVDs from one specific other region (e.g. Region 2 DVDs from the UK), and if you can connect a computer to your receiver or TV, you might want to consider an external USB DVD drive. They can be set to a different region up to 4 times, so just set it to Region 2 (or whatever) and leave it. That's what I did.


----------



## alfa147x

Can't really decide


Panasonic DMP-BD77

vs

Sony BDP-S590


Both are $114. They'll be going to my LG 1080p plasma through my Denon 1912.


Any ideas which one I should go with?


Thanks!


----------



## mdavej

You're comparing Panny's worst model with one of Sony's best, so it's really no contest. The Sony 590 is vastly better than the 77 in every way. That's also a terrible price on Panny's lowest end model. Street price should be under $80. The Panny 220 vs. the 590 is a fair fight, with Sony still coming out on top in nearly every category.


----------



## alfa147x

Thoughts on the Sony BDP-S770? for $115?

or the Panasonic DMP-BDT320 for $130?


Edit:

I don't care about streaming, internet apps or anything like that. Purely Bluray player only. I have a Mac Mini for the rest.


Thanks for the help!


----------



## mdavej

Sony 770 is nice, but obsolete and loaded with features you won't use. The 320 is overkill too. But it's a nice player, and that's an excellent price. So the resale value should be good. Most don't care for the remote that comes with the 320.


----------



## BillP

alfa, the Panny 220 or Sony 590 (390 if you don't need 3D) are all you need.


----------



## alfa147x

Thanks for the help. So between the 220 and the 590 which starts quicker and which one looks better? My parents' Sony (unknown model) is really slow. And not responsive at all.


----------



## mdavej

Both look about the same if you turn off all effects. The 220 starts faster.


----------



## thefish

load times between the sony 590 and panny 220 differ by 10-20s most of the time. negligible difference. you may not care about streaming now, but what about down the road. sony trumps panny on file formats too. and has rear usb.


----------



## alfa147x

I think I'll give the Sony a shot. I honestly don't see me needing it for anything since my HT already has an Apple Tv and a Mac Mini (free hulu, Plex server, etc...)


----------



## Albator

Selden thanks for your answer!


I have only 2 blue ray disk from Europe (France) that i would like to see (it's a live concert) as all my other blue ray disk are from here so i dont need a permanent region 2 change. What i dont understand is why the cheap blue ray player from my ex is playing that blue ray disk from france without problem while my Pioneer 95 cant... I'm thinking myabe an Oppo 83 or 93 might play it...


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Albator*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13710#post_22196242
> 
> 
> Selden thanks for your answer!
> 
> 
> I have only 2 blue ray disk from Europe (France) that i would like to see (it's a live concert) as all my other blue ray disk are from here so i dont need a permanent region 2 change. What i dont understand is why the cheap blue ray player from my ex is playing that blue ray disk from france without problem while my Pioneer 95 cant... I'm thinking myabe an Oppo 83 or 93 might play it...



The OPPOs are not region free for Blu-ray without a third party hardware modification.


-Bill


----------



## johncourt

I haven't timed either player, but the load time does not seem much faster for my panny vs. my sony. The panny just seems average. I have no inclination to run a test at this point. PQ is great for both, so no complaints.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Albator*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13710#post_22196242
> 
> 
> Selden thanks for your answer!
> 
> 
> I have only 2 blue ray disk from Europe (France) that i would like to see (it's a live concert) as all my other blue ray disk are from here so i dont need a permanent region 2 change. What i dont understand is why the cheap blue ray player from my ex is playing that blue ray disk from france without problem while my Pioneer 95 cant... I'm thinking myabe an Oppo 83 or 93 might play it...



Another consideration: are you sure it's a region coding issue and not a matter of 50hz content? A Euro concert recorded on video might be 1080i50 which a lot of US players won't accept.


Do you get a "wrong region code" message when trying to play the disc?


-Bill


----------



## Selden Ball

Albator,


Do check the Region coding on your French Blu-ray discs. Like Bill, I suspect they're "region free". Blu-rays use the letters A, B and C for regions, not 1-8 like on DVDs. If they're region free, somewhere on the packaging they'll have all three letters in a glyph looking like the picture below. If they're region-locked for Europe, they'll have only the letter B.
 

Sony and Panasonic players refuse to play 50Hz. BDs, even if they're Region Free. Sharp/Pioneer and Oppo players can play 50Hz BDs. Sharp players are much less expensive than Oppo, but don't have as many features.


----------



## showsjohn

Hey guys, Im looking for a new Bluray player. I recently discoverd how bad my player was when I watched a couple Blurays through my PS3 and saw how great they looked in comparison. All the grainyness seemed to disappear.


My current set is a Panasonic 50G20 and a PS3 via HDMI , but I'll be getting a Plasma TV, 60 or 65 inch GT50.


I dont know a whole lot about Bluray players, or AVRs. Really, I'm just looking for something with excellent PQ as I live in an apartment and surround sound is pretty much out of the question anyway so I'll more than likely be forced to use the TV speakers. I'd like to spend up to $500. Also, how much do you guys think the PQ would improve over PS3?


Also, forgot to mention. It needs to be a 3D player


----------



## snidely

You should be able to find a good player for well under $150. A basic player will handle everything from Netflix streaming to Hulu to playing discs. Pic quality wouldn't improve by your spending hundreds more from everything I've read.


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *showsjohn*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13710#post_22201368
> 
> 
> Hey guys, Im looking for a new Bluray player. I recently discoverd how bad my player was when I watched a couple Blurays through my PS3 and saw how great they looked in comparison. All the grainyness seemed to disappear.



This is most likely due to the setup of the player, or of the HDMI input on your TV that it's connected to. (Assuming it's using a different input than the PS3)

Many players have processing that needs to be fine tuned or just turned off. TVs usually have completely separate setup on each HDMI input. If the player and PS3 are on different inputs on the TV, swap them around and compare again.


----------



## Latinoheat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *showsjohn*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13710#post_22201368
> 
> 
> Hey guys, Im looking for a new Bluray player. I recently discoverd how bad my player was when I watched a couple Blurays through my PS3 and saw how great they looked in comparison. All the grainyness seemed to disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were you comparing it to?


----------



## FuzzyReets

Hi folks. I'm in the market for a new player. Needs to do the following


1. Play mkv with dtshd and truehd audio from USB drive.

2. Decent set of steaming services preferably with amazon void and hbo go.

3. Fast interface/playback spin up.


Possible?


Thanks.


----------



## teachsac

I don't think any BD players offer HBOGO.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1399186/any-blu-ray-players-that-can-do-hbo-go 


S~


----------



## showsjohn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Latinoheat*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13710#post_22201756
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *showsjohn*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13710#post_22201368
> 
> 
> Hey guys, Im looking for a new Bluray player. I recently discoverd how bad my player was when I watched a couple Blurays through my PS3 and saw how great they looked in comparison. All the grainyness seemed to disappear.
> 
> What were you comparing it to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sony bdp s370
> 
> 
> I checked all the settings and they look fine, I even set them back to default. It just looks grainy in comparison to the PS3.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jose_L

can someone recommend a great cheap blueray player ? I have a 1080p projector (hdmi) and an Anthem audio processor with no hdmi.


So that means I'd need something with digital/optical output and maybe 7.1 analog outputs.


I'd like netflix streaming and great dvd conversion. I only own about 10 BlueRay titles and about 900 SD DVD's.


currently I'm using a HTPC but right now it's not powering on. Looking at the Panasonic BDP500 any other to consider ?


Thanks,

Jose


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jose_L*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13710#post_22206236
> 
> 
> can someone recommend a great cheap blueray player ? I have a 1080p projector (hdmi) and an Anthem audio processor with no hdmi.
> 
> So that means I'd need something with digital/optical output and maybe 7.1 analog outputs.
> 
> I'd like netflix streaming and great dvd conversion. I only own about 10 BlueRay titles and about 900 SD DVD's.
> 
> currently I'm using a HTPC but right now it's not powering on. Looking at the Panasonic BDP500 any other to consider ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jose



The BDT 500 looks good, I'd use the analog outputs, that way you get the lossless codecs.


----------



## Selden Ball

If you're willing to forgo the 7.1 analog audio outputs, the Sony S790 has a good reputation for its DVD upscaling options at about the same price as the Panasonic 500. The S590 has fewer upscaling options but is about half the cost of the other two. Both Sony players have both optical and coax digital audio outputs.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jose_L*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13710#post_22206236
> 
> 
> can someone recommend a great cheap blueray player ? I have a 1080p projector (hdmi) and an Anthem audio processor with no hdmi.
> 
> So that means I'd need something with digital/optical output and maybe 7.1 analog outputs.
> 
> I'd like netflix streaming and great dvd conversion. I only own about 10 BlueRay titles and about 900 SD DVD's.
> 
> currently I'm using a HTPC but right now it's not powering on. Looking at the Panasonic BDP500 any other to consider ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jose



Which Anthem processor do you have?


----------



## JD NC

About to pull the trigger on a Panny DMP-BDT220, but wanted some feedback first.


What I'm looking for:

Good blu ray playback (obviously)

Good DVD upconversion. This is key since I have a lot of DVD discs, and from what I can tell, the Panny is very good in this department, especially at this price range.

DTS Master Audio and Dolby TrueHD. My receiver can decode both, so as long as I can get the native audio to the receiver via HDMI (or optical/coax audio in a pinch), that should be good to go.


Things I don't care about:

Netflx - I have the newer appletv, so no need for streaming video on this unit

3D - TV has no 3D and I have no plans to upgrade.


The Panny is $115 at amazon, but I'm willing to pay more (within reason) if there's a significant bump in quality in the features I care about. However, from what I see here, the DMP-BDT220 compares favorably to the OPPO BDP-93 (or at least holds its own) at a fraction of the price. Am I missing anything?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JD NC*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13710#post_22212145
> 
> 
> About to pull the trigger on a Panny DMP-BDT220, but wanted some feedback first.
> 
> What I'm looking for:
> 
> Good blu ray playback (obviously)
> 
> Good DVD upconversion. This is key since I have a lot of DVD discs, and from what I can tell, the Panny is very good in this department, especially at this price range.
> 
> DTS Master Audio and Dolby TrueHD. My receiver can decode both, so as long as I can get the native audio to the receiver via HDMI (or optical/coax audio in a pinch), that should be good to go.
> 
> Things I don't care about:
> 
> Netflx - I have the newer appletv, so no need for streaming video on this unit
> 
> 3D - TV has no 3D and I have no plans to upgrade.
> 
> The Panny is $115 at amazon, but I'm willing to pay more (within reason) if there's a significant bump in quality in the features I care about. However, from what I see here, the DMP-BDT220 compares favorably to the OPPO BDP-93 (or at least holds its own) at a fraction of the price. Am I missing anything?


Given your requirements, the 220 is a good choice for the price. But the 87 will do just as well for less. All you're paying extra for in the 220 is 3D, better streaming apps and a few useless gimmicks which you won't use.


----------



## JD NC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13710#post_22212169
> 
> 
> Given your requirements, the 220 is a good choice for the price. But the 87 will do just as well for less. All you're paying extra for in the 220 is 3D, better streaming apps and a few useless gimmicks which you won't use.



Awesome, thanks. I will probably go with the 220, since it has more output options, in case I ever need to use it with a non-hdmi tv.


----------



## joecarst

I am looking at replacing our DVD player. Our current DVD player has a USB port and we can play DivX files that way. I really like that feature and would like something that has that or even streaming from a network attached HD. We have a 42" 720p HDTV and probably won't upgrade that for a while, so even thought I won't be using a Blu-ray player to its full potential, I think that is the way to go.


My questions are:

- If we are considering Netflix, is it better to have that with the Blu-ray player or separate (Roku 2 or something like that)?

- If we got a Bluray player that can do 3D, does it matter that we don't have a 3D capable TV? Would the picture quality suffer?

- If we want to stream files from our home network, what format should we use? Is DivX not as popular anymore, I mainly see people talking about mkv files?

- If we want to stream files, is 802.11g good enough? Or will we have to upgrade to 802.11n?


Those are all the questions I can think of now. I have been looking at the Panasonic DMP-BDT220 but I really don't need the 3D capabilities. The other option is the Sony BDP-S390, which is around the same price. Are those too much for what I need? Could I get away with less?


Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joecarst*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13710#post_22212613
> 
> 
> I am looking at replacing our DVD player. Our current DVD player has a USB port and we can play DivX files that way. I really like that feature and would like something that has that or even streaming from a network attached HD. We have a 42" 720p HDTV and probably won't upgrade that for a while, so even thought I won't be using a Blu-ray player to its full potential, I think that is the way to go.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> - If we are considering Netflix, is it better to have that with the Blu-ray player or separate (Roku 2 or something like that)?
> 
> - If we got a Bluray player that can do 3D, does it matter that we don't have a 3D capable TV? Would the picture quality suffer?
> 
> - If we want to stream files from our home network, what format should we use? Is DivX not as popular anymore, I mainly see people talking about mkv files?
> 
> - If we want to stream files, is 802.11g good enough? Or will we have to upgrade to 802.11n?
> 
> Those are all the questions I can think of now. I have been looking at the Panasonic DMP-BDT220 but I really don't need the 3D capabilities. The other option is the Sony BDP-S390, which is around the same price. Are those too much for what I need? Could I get away with less?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give.


- Panny will not stream Divx (in the US without a hacked firmware or transcoding).

- G is generally fast enough for streaming if you have a strong signal.

- NF interface is better than Roku IMO.

- 3D is a non-issue. They all work fine on 2D TVs, no PQ issues whatsoever.

- Sony streams almost everything I throw at it. I did have to add ".mkv" to my .avi file names to get them to play Divx however. Panny streams virtually nothing. Wouldn't hurt to use mkv from this point forward, but there is no need to convert your existing files unless you just want to save space and future-proof.


Although panny recognizes network shares, it won't even recognize most of the files, especially divx. If it does play them, it's transcoding which means you're taking a big hit in PQ. Sony won't attach to network shares directly, but does work with DLNA. Just attach your network drive to your main PC and run a DLNA server on it. Serviio and sony's own home media server (based on Serviio) are free and work very well.


Former panasonic owner here (among several other brands) who absolutely loves his Sony 390's. If you peruse some of the owner threads you'll see many former panny owners who've made the switch to sony this year due to sony's superior DLNA support, far greater number of streaming apps, lack of bugs, etc.


----------



## e30cabrio

I am looking for a player that does not have/is less likely to get a cinavia updated firmware. I have been ripping my disks to my server for years and have run into issues with Cinavia encoded films so i want to archive them and they won't play on my 4.20 PS3 (without major hassle).


It pretty much only needs to be able to play Cinavia encoded Blu Rays well and be 3d compatible.


Thanks


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *e30cabrio*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13710#post_22218845
> 
> 
> I am looking for a player that does not have/is less likely to get a cinavia updated firmware. I have been ripping my disks to my server for years and have run into issues with Cinavia encoded films so i want to archive them and they won't play on my 4.20 PS3 (without major hassle).
> 
> 
> It pretty much only needs to be able to play Cinavia encoded Blu Rays well and be 3d compatible.
> 
> 
> Thanks



OPPO has said their current line of players will never have Cinavia.


-Bill


----------



## e30cabrio

Thanks, they are a bit pricey.


How about a LG BX580 or BD 590?


----------



## swarm87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13710#post_22219510
> 
> 
> OPPO has said their current line of players will never have Cinavia.
> 
> -Bill



guess there's a feature that might be worth the price to some people; hopefully i can get some OT at work and get one of those for myself.


can you post a link to where they said that?


----------



## e30cabrio

I just bought a NIB BX580 on eBay. Does anyone know if the current Ver:BD.8.42.141.D/Date:2012.07.02 firmware will add Cinavia?


I posted to it's thread but figured this one gets more exposure.


Thanks


----------



## darinf

I have a pretty obscure requirement for buying a new Blu-Ray player.


I actually don't really need the Blu-Ray player part, but I do need something that will play back my MKV files from a USB hard drive.


The main feature I need which is missing from all the media players/streamers is to decode a Dolby Digital or DTS encoded MKV file and output the result 6 or 8 channels of audio as LPCM from the HDMI output.


I am finding that none of the media players will do that.


I am also finding that many of the Blu-Ray players can do it.


However, I just bought a Panasonic DMP-BDT87 as a test and it will decode and output LPCM from a DTS encoded MKV file. However, for Dolby Digital files, it down mixes the 5.1 audio to 2.0 before sending it out as LPCM via HDMI.


Does anyone know if any of the Blu-Ray players will decode and output all surround formats to 6 or 8 channel LPCM?


Also which players have the best support for the widest variety of video files? Seems like the Blu-Ray players have more limited support than the media players.


Thanks for any insight you may have.


-Darin


----------



## slipped disc

Hello, all,


Please excuse me if these questions have been answered, but I have been looking around extensively and while I see some of them answered, I see other answers that confuse me, so I thought I'd state my situation, my questions, and what features are important to me and see what experts recommend.


I have gazillions of DVDs but only recently got an HD TV. Now it's time to get a Blu-ray player, and I don't know which one. Here's what I've got:

- A Panasonic HDTV - a TH 42PZ77U

- A DVD recorder w/a hard drive - a Magnavox H2160MW9 (in the past I had a Panasonic DMR EZ27, a DVD recorder without a hard drive but it broke)

-My son has an XBox 360

- I just got a Samsung Galaxy S III smartphone (my son has an Ipod Touch)


So, I'd like to get a Blu-ray player (for my one remaining HDMI input to the TV). Here are the features I'm looking for:


1. Great Blu-ray playback

2. DVD playback - but if i'm getting something that plays DVDs, I'd like it to play back easily to all regions, and PAL, etc. I don't think I need it to convert *to* anything other than NTSC, however, since I just plan to use it in the US with my current or similar equipment.

3. I would love it to be able to stream from Netflix, Hulu, etc. I can do that now, through the Xbox, but I've gotten very confused reading about connectivity issues, like DLNA, etc. It would be cool to buy a player that could work with my Samsung phone. (Does that disqualify Panasonic?) The phone appears to have DLNA plus WiFi direct, plus something called AllShare Play...


Does focusing on #3 mean that you lose out anything on #1 and #2 or does it just make it more expensive? I'm not looking to spend alot of money, and curious whether any of the machines in the $100 range that are advertised at Best Buy or J&R would do the trick for me?


And one sort of unrelated question: is it possible to play 3D movies on a non 3D TV? On a non-3D blu-ray player? Both?


And of course, if I'm missing anything, let me know.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## amesdp

It costs the manufacturer very little to add support for internet apps and DLNA, since they already need to have the hardware ethernet port and network connectivity on the player to meet the Blu-Ray Profile 2.0 specification which is now universal. The extra features are just firmware, so it really depends on how many players they sell to amortize the fixed cost of their firmware development and their web apps store. You certainly aren't giving up anything on the basics to look for better support for the optional features.


To be clear how DLNA support works: You need to operate a DLNA server on your network that stores the source files and streams them to the clients that connect to it. The server could be your PC or a smart network storage device (a NAS) running DLNA server software like Twonky, TVersity, Serviio, Samsung Allshare etc. Your Smart TV, Blu-Ray player or cell phone have built-in DLNA client software. The server streams the video/audio/photo content to the client over the network. You can mix brands, but the key to smooth sailing is finding compatibility between the client and the server, as the DLNA spec is notoriously loose and subject to many quirks. Also not all file types can be streamed to particular clients by particular servers. Your Blu-Ray player or your cell phone client might accept avi or mp4 files from your DLNA server, but not mkv files for example. But a different server might succeed at streaming mkv files, or it might be able to transcode them on-the-fly to a compatible file type if it knows what type of clients you have.


----------



## Bucky24

I am looking for some advice on which Blu-ray player to purchase for a new media room setup. It will have the following:

*Panasonic 65VT50 plasma

Denon 3312

Triad speakers setup for 7.1

URC R40 remote

Apple TV*


Essentially, I am trying to determine what advantages the Oppo BDP-93 offers over the Panasonic DMP-BDT500 and DMP-BDT220 given my setup, and then whether those advantages are worth $250-400. It appears that I would need to get the BDT500 to get dual HDMI so I can connect one HDMI directly to the AVR and one HDMI to the TV which appears to be the way to go, correct?


Right now, I currently plan to use the player for Blu-ray and some standard discs from Netflix. I intend to use the Apple TV for streaming when it's setup, so if one of the players offered streaming services in addition to the Apple TV, that would be a factor to consider.


Any advice or input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bucky24*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13740#post_22244126
> 
> 
> I am looking for some advice on which Blu-ray player to purchase for a new media room setup. It will have the following:
> 
> *Panasonic 65VT50 plasma
> 
> Denon 3312
> 
> Triad speakers setup for 7.1
> 
> URC R40 remote
> 
> Apple TV*
> 
> 
> Essentially, I am trying to determine what advantages the Oppo BDP-93 offers over the Panasonic DMP-BDT500 and DMP-BDT220 given my setup, and then whether those advantages are worth $250-400. It appears that I would need to get the BDT500 to get dual HDMI so I can connect one HDMI directly to the AVR and one HDMI to the TV which appears to be the way to go, correct?
> 
> 
> Right now, I currently plan to use the player for Blu-ray and some standard discs from Netflix. I intend to use the Apple TV for streaming when it's setup, so if one of the players offered streaming services in addition to the Apple TV, that would be a factor to consider.
> 
> 
> Any advice or input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


With your receiver you don't need the multichannel analog outs of either the Oppo or Panny 500, you Would use HDMI bitstreamed for the HD codecs. Your AVR will also support 3D so no need for the dual HDMI's of either the 500 or 93, just one HDMI to the Denon and one from the Denon to the TV. The 220 is all you need.


----------



## snarks

I'm looking for a player that can play movies from my hp media smart home server and stream Netflix in 5.1 on a 120" screen. I have Ethernet ran to the location so i don't need wifi built in.


----------



## uderman

I am looking to buy a player to play Blu-ray discs, SACDs, DVD-Audio discs. I am going to bitstream all audio/video into my reciever(Yamaha RX-A3000) therefor DACs on BD player will not be used. I have a dedicated DVD player running into dedicated VP(Crystalio II) so I don't need sophisticated video circuitry(i.e abt,hqv,qdeo etc..) I don't stream music or films and don't care for 3D at the moment.


I have these options, I have access to dealer/mfg pricing on these.


Pioneer BDP-52FD

Pioneer BDP-53FD


Denon BDP-1611UD

Denon BDP-2012UD


Marantz UD5005

Marantz UD7006


I am assuming Blu-ray 1080p24fps output on all of these should be equal. I have a few HDCD discs, I wonder if anyone of these will play HDCDs in HDCD? Please help me out with your opinions


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uderman*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13740#post_22249609
> 
> 
> I am looking to buy a player to play Blu-ray discs, SACDs, DVD-Audio discs. I am going to bitstream all audio/video into my reciever(Yamaha RX-A3000) therefor DACs on BD player will not be used. I have a dedicated DVD player running into dedicated VP(Crystalio II) so I don't need sophisticated video circuitry(i.e abt,hqv,qdeo etc..) I don't stream music or films and don't care for 3D at the moment.
> 
> I have these options, I have access to dealer/mfg pricing on these.
> 
> Pioneer BDP-52FD
> 
> Pioneer BDP-53FD
> 
> Denon BDP-1611UD
> 
> Denon BDP-2012UD
> 
> Marantz UD5005
> 
> Marantz UD7006
> 
> I am assuming Blu-ray 1080p24fps output on all of these should be equal. I have a few HDCD discs, I wonder if anyone of these will play HDCDs in HDCD? Please help me out with your opinions



At that price range, you want the OPPO BDP-93. The precursor to the 93, the BDP-83 (which I own) can decode HDCD then LPCM to the A3000, or stream it to the A3000 if it is an HDCD capable receiver; the 83 also plays all of the formats you want (SACD, DVD-A), this capability is also obviously on the 93 and 95.


It does have very good DACs, but you can just use the HDMI connectors. If you want to use one player and use the Crystalio II, the Oppo 93 has dual HDMI outputs, one could go directly to the AVR (for sound?) and the other to the Crystalio for video. In the case of Bluray, you could just use the AVR connection for everything.


I can vouch for the durability of the 83, and there's more than a little example of the responsiveness and thoroughness of the customer support from the company.

Here's a link to the BDP-93 information , you should check out the Oppo 93 owners thread in this forum.


----------



## kurnis

So, I peruse these threads all the time because it seems like the community here knows pretty much about everything.


So after all my searching and trying to compare stuff on my own I thought I'd ask the pros.


I need a blu-ray player that supports 3d (upconverts 2d to 3d if possible, but not mandatory) and it MUST be able to stream movies (mp4's and mkv's) from my networked PC.


Wifi isnt required... ill probably have it wired in any case.


Price being the major constraint would also have to be under 200 US dollars.


what matters to me is picture quality (and no stuttering!) followed closely by ease of use. I hate having to navigate for 30 seconds to stream my media on my current player.


Im using a vizio 55" 3d tv (M3D550SR) and any help/advice would be greatly appreciated from you guys! thanks in advance!


----------



## teachsac

Sony S590 would be a good place to start your research.


S~


----------



## Scooby06

My brother is looking for a player and since his funds are limited he really can't afford the BDP-93 at the moment. He's looking at the following.......

Sony BDP-S590

Panasonic BDP310 or BDP320

What do you guys think? Are there any other options that may be better?


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooby06*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13740#post_22250807
> 
> 
> My brother is looking for a player and since his funds are limited he really can't afford the BDP-93 at the moment. He's looking at the following.......
> 
> Sony BDP-S590
> 
> Panasonic BDP310 or BDP320
> 
> What do you guys think? Are there any other options that may be better?



Sony 590 if he has a 3D display (or plans to get one), 390 if no need for 3D. Should also consider the Panny 220 (3D). If you scan the posts, those are the most popular (for good reason) of the less expensice models (south of the Oppos).


----------



## kurnis

So i was looking and some reviews were saying that the sony s570 cant stream very many video formats, such as mkv or mp4. is this true because that would sadly be a huge deal-breaker...


these reviews were dated last september but the latest firmware is older than that, being august of last year.


----------



## teachsac

Why are you looking at an outdated player? It is two generations old? 590 is the current model.


S~


----------



## kurnis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13740#post_22251845
> 
> 
> Why are you looking at an outdated player? It is two generations old? 590 is the current model.
> 
> S~



well crap, somehow i accidentally started looking at reviews for 570 not the 590.


please forgive my momentary (hopefully) stupidity!


the 590 looks pretty solid. do you know if it "remembers" your PC or dlna server so you dont have to reselect it every time?


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kurnis*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13740#post_22251868
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13740#post_22251845
> 
> 
> Why are you looking at an outdated player? It is two generations old? 590 is the current model.
> 
> S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well crap, somehow i accidentally started looking at reviews for 570 not the 590.
> 
> 
> please forgive my momentary (hopefully) stupidity!
> 
> 
> the 590 looks pretty solid. do you know if it "remembers" your PC or dlna server so you dont have to reselect it every time?
Click to expand...


Yes, it does.


Note, however, that the most recent firmware update for the 590 is much more strict about the type of audio format information that must be provided by the DLNA server. See the 390/590 thread for details.


----------



## uderman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13740#post_22249866
> 
> 
> At that price range, you want the OPPO BDP-93. The precursor to the 93, the BDP-83 (which I own) can decode HDCD then LPCM to the A3000, or stream it to the A3000 if it is an HDCD capable receiver; the 83 also plays all of the formats you want (SACD, DVD-A), this capability is also obviously on the 93 and 95.
> 
> It does have very good DACs, but you can just use the HDMI connectors. If you want to use one player and use the Crystalio II, the Oppo 93 has dual HDMI outputs, one could go directly to the AVR (for sound?) and the other to the Crystalio for video. In the case of Bluray, you could just use the AVR connection for everything.
> 
> I can vouch for the durability of the 83, and there's more than a little example of the responsiveness and thoroughness of the customer support from the company.
> Here's a link to the BDP-93 information , you should check out the Oppo 93 owners thread in this forum.



I want to buy one of these in the list above. I get MFG/Dealer pricing so they are cheaper than OPPO.


Pioneer 52 and 53, Marantz 5005, Denon 1611 are considerably cheaper. Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## snarks

Will the Sony 790 do the following for me ?

Easily access and play movies files stored HTPC or HP mediasmart server 
Stream netflix in 5.1
Upconvert DVD's and compressed movie files stored on my HTPC/Server so they are viewable on a 120" screen


If not any suggestions ?


----------



## snarks

there a general consensus on which player has the best upconverter ?


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snarks*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13740#post_22252064
> 
> 
> there a general consensus on which player has the best upconverter ?



At what price?


----------



## Selden Ball

Snarks,


Your questions about the 790 might be best asked there. However, my impression is that the answers to your questions are all "yes" except that netflix does not provide 5.1 audio for most of its streamed movies. My impression also is that the 790 has the best upscaling features.


----------



## snarks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13740#post_22252106
> 
> 
> At what price?



$0-500


----------



## marko7

I would like to know which player sounds better with standard CDs: Marantz UD5005 or Marantz CD6004 and by how much?


I like the versatility and a bigger format choice that the UD5005 provides, but on the other hand the CD6004 is an audio-dedicated player...


Thanks.


----------



## Selden Ball

If you use a digital connection, any difference in sound can only be due to a defect in one (or both) of the players.

Strictly speaking, the same is true if you use an analog connection. However, "expectation bias" often provides more enjoyment when you know that the source material is playing through high quality components.


----------



## CraniumNY

We have never had blu-ray and want to get on the bandwagon. We've always had good results with Panny DVD players and want to stick with them.


Aside from 3D (don't have it, don't want it)...is there any reason to choose the 320 over the 220. It's not much of a difference cost-wise ($30 to $40) and normally I would certainly go for the new model...but that remote on the 320 just seems like it is a step backwards. I like to be able to "finger my remotes in the dark by feel". So that's why the question.


Also...upconversion. That's the big point for us. We have many old DVD's and are not likely to upgrade them. Is the upconversion the same between the 220 and 320?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CraniumNY*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13740#post_22255788
> 
> 
> We have never had blu-ray and want to get on the bandwagon. We've always had good results with Panny DVD players and want to stick with them.
> 
> Aside from 3D (don't have it, don't want it)...is there any reason to choose the 320 over the 220. It's not much of a difference cost-wise ($30 to $40) and normally I would certainly go for the new model...but that remote on the 320 just seems like it is a step backwards. I like to be able to "finger my remotes in the dark by feel". So that's why the question.
> 
> Also...upconversion. That's the big point for us. We have many old DVD's and are not likely to upgrade them. Is the upconversion the same between the 220 and 320?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



The dirrferences between the 220/320 are the remote and the slot loading drive on the 320. Everything else is identical: PQ, AQ, etc.


S~


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13740#post_22255838
> 
> 
> The dirrferences between the 220/320 are the remote and the slot loading drive on the 320. Everything else is identical: PQ, AQ, etc.
> 
> S~


And CraniumNY, both are the "new" models (ie, from 2012). The 2011 models were the 110, 210, and 310.


----------



## TNtrucker

I'm shopping for a BluRay player with keyboard capability. I've looked at the Sony NSZ GT1, which has a small Querty on the oversize remote. A little too expensive and hard to manage the keyboard. I haven't found any others.


My bother just installed a Samsung E5900 and was able to add a Logitech wireless keyboard and mouse. The USB dongle simply plugged into the front panel, and no extra software was required. It worked pretty well, but pretty slow compared with modern PCs. Strangely, the keyboard capability is not mentioned on the manufacturer's web site or general advertising, but in the user manual with the machine. The salesman claimed this capability but, you know - - - - - .


So, my question is, do any of y'all know of a BDP of reasonable performance (like my Sony S770) with WiFi Internet access and easy keyboard adaptability?


Thanks,


TNtrucker


----------



## e30cabrio

PS3


----------



## waggles02673

Looking to get a new bluray player. Need optical sound out , wireless access or Ethernet connection and if possible connect to a windows home server to stream movies. Price range $200-400.


Thanks


----------



## swarm87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *waggles02673*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13770#post_22260673
> 
> 
> Looking to get a new bluray player. Need optical sound out , wireless access or Ethernet connection and if possible connect to a windows home server to stream movies. Price range $200-400.
> 
> Thanks


what receiver do you have? are you 100% stuck with optical?


----------



## Selden Ball

The Sony BDP-S590 has optical (and coax) output with network connectivity. 3D, too, if you want that later, perhaps. And costs less than your price range. At the rate network access applications change, it probably isn't worth paying a lot for a BD player, so long as it lasts until the next generation of player is available with more or better apps. If you wanted analog audio connections, though, you'd need to pay more.


You'll have to connect to your display using HDMI to get HD video. Component video isn't included.


----------



## TNtrucker

Was the e30cabrio response aimed at my question?


You are saying that the PS3 will accept a wireless keyboard and mouse?


Interesting idea.


TNtrucker.


----------



## skclark

Hey Guys,

I think I have made up my mind on a player thanks to all the great advice on here. It was between the sony BDPS 790 and the panny 500. I think the panny may be the way to go. I have a JVC s45 projector and was thinking of taking the 3D plunge. Also running the Lexicon receiver so 7.1 isn't really an option but I think at some point I will want to figure out a way to go there. Right now it does an excellent job with my side speakers even if I don't have 7.1.


So one final check before I click buy. Sony or Panny? I haven't heard anybody say anything negative about either really so I figure I can't go wrong really and they are about $5 difference on amazon right now.


----------



## Selden Ball

The Panasonic BD player has high quality 7.1 analog outputs, which presumably is what you'll need to get HD audio into your Lexicon, although the bitstreamed lossy digital audio available from BDs is quite good.


The Sony BD player apparently has better upscaling options for DVDs, and some people prefer its network apps.


As you say, both are very good players.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skclark*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13770#post_22263499
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I think I have made up my mind on a player thanks to all the great advice on here. It was between the sony BDPS 790 and the panny 500. I think the panny may be the way to go. I have a JVC s45 projector and was thinking of taking the 3D plunge. Also running the Lexicon receiver so 7.1 isn't really an option but I think at some point I will want to figure out a way to go there. Right now it does an excellent job with my side speakers even if I don't have 7.1.
> 
> 
> So one final check before I click buy. Sony or Panny? I haven't heard anybody say anything negative about either really so I figure I can't go wrong really and they are about $5 difference on amazon right now.



The only negative I have to say about the Panasonics is a weak/flakey HDMI board. If you go with a Panny, check out the 3D to your projector ASAP. The last Panny I had was the 210 and this year switched to the Sony's, the 590 and 790. Neither flaked out using 3D.


----------



## skclark

Thats great input, Just got my dads feedback as well. He recommended the sony. He's a theater builder, etc. too. I will be picking up a sony this weekend then. Thanks guys. Now if the damn 3D glasses would just go down in price for my JVC projector!


----------



## neo_2009

Several players offer web remote applications to use with an iphone, etc.


As this is a web application, and accessed by IP, is this available as a web page? And if so, can we use it to select the media file to play, like a windows explorer?


What are the players that offer this functionality?


----------



## mdavej

Every player I've seen with IP control only duplicates what the remote does, possibly with easier text entry. While you can make your own web page (many of us have), there is no benefit. You don't get any playlist management. Panasonic is the only player I know of where the syntax has been posted (see the panny 110 thread here).


----------



## Ingeborgdot

Wow, this is one big thread. I have been looking at the Panasonic panasonic dmp-bdt320 or 220 but someone said it was not one of the better ones at that price point. What does someone recommend at around 120-140 bucks?


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13770#post_22269741
> 
> 
> Wow, this is one big thread. I have been looking at the Panasonic panasonic dmp-bdt320 or 220 but someone said it was not one of the better ones at that price point. What does someone recommend at around 120-140 bucks?



Not sure who told you that, but it is one of the most popular players around here. Another is the Sony. I have both the Panasonic 320 and the Sony 790. For BD, DVD, 3D, and 2D/3D conversion I prefer the Panasonic. For streaming apps or DNLA streaming, I prefer the Sony. You will not go wrong with either one. Just depends on what you want to do.


S~


----------



## Ingeborgdot

So the Panny is better for the blu ray and DVD stuff. I will be using this one mainly for the video part. So is the 320 a better player than the 220?


----------



## RF_85

I need some help. I currently own a Pioneer BDP-320, while I think the picture quality is pretty good, i'm getting more and more tired of the excruciatingly long loading times of the player, it's not only slow to load, but even simple operation like disc ejection is slow, or even navigation.

The firmware network update also never works (I have to burn it and update manually), and on top of that certain Blu-Ray movies don't seem to work like Back To The Future. I'm not sure if an upgrade is worth it in my case?


My criteria for a new player are the following


1. Picture quality (Blu-Ray / DVD Upscaling)

2. Load Speed

3. Preferably silent or low noise level


Don't really care much about streaming features, nor 3D, my TV supports it (Sony 60NX720) but I don't plan on using it. Player will also be connected to Pioneer 1018 AVR which supports the new audio codec, so don't really care about analog output either.

Some suggestions would be nice.


Thanks!


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13770#post_22269883
> 
> 
> So the Panny is better for the blu ray and DVD stuff. I will be using this one mainly for the video part. So is the 320 a better player than the 220?


What exactly do you mean by "video part", DLNA and file playback, or just discs?


Higher end models of anything are typically better than lower end ones, as is the case with the 320 vs. 220. The question is are the additional features worth the extra money to you. You already know the differences and your budget, so only you can answer that. I personally have no need for the 320's additional features. While panny doesn't make the best player in its class IMO (poor DLNA/file support and fewer apps than some other players), it's a very good player. Those limitations are the reason I said in another thread that I don't understand why people buy them.


----------



## Ingeborgdot

When I said video I was meaning DVD and Blu Ray. Streaming to me is different than video but that's just me. This player will do some streaming but 85% will be watching a blu ray. So am I getting more stuff with the 320 or a better player?


----------



## infocynic

I have been using an HTPC for blu-ray and media playback. It seems to be dying and I'm sick of hassling with the hardware and/or software... I might have a bad motherboard now, and it seems that new BDPs are coming with great features.


Desired features:

* Netflix

* Amazon

* media playback via USB: xvid in avi or mkv, h.264 in mkv or mp4. audio: mp3, aac (2 and 5), ac3 (2 and 5.1)

* do not care about 3D


Equipment:

Yamaha RX-V671 reciever

Samsung LN-T4069F

Wired and Wireless N available


Target price range: sub $200 (above this and I think about rebuilding the media PC)


I own a PS3 but I haven't ever messed with using it as a primary playback device because I'd have to buy the IR adapter (I have a Harmony One). I don't watch physical BDs very often, so the minor hassle of changing out the game I'm playing wouldn't be a huge deal. I'd use my external USB HD to playback media files, although I have a number of DVD-Rs I burned media to before hard drives became cheap. These media files are mostly xvid and h.264 in mkv or mp4. Audio is mp3 / aac [2ch or 5ch] / ac3 [2.0 or 5.1] I also have some DVDs backed up as folders or ISOs and BDs converted to avchd. A one-time operation to extract all the ISOs wouldn't be a huge deal.


Option 1: Harmony adapter for PS3: $45.

Option 2: Sony S-390 $108

Option 3: LG BD670 $120


Thoughts?


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *infocynic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13770#post_22270532
> 
> 
> Desired features:
> 
> * Netflix
> 
> * Amazon
> 
> Thoughts?



If Amazon is a requirement, your options are narrowed considerably. Visit Amazon and have a look at the list of supported BD players. A few on that list haven't actually delivered Amazon yet either.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13770#post_22270176
> 
> 
> When I said video I was meaning DVD and Blu Ray. Streaming to me is different than video but that's just me. This player will do some streaming but 85% will be watching a blu ray. So am I getting more stuff with the 320 or a better player?


Different features. The 320 has the slot drive (I like) and the touchpad remote. I hate the remote and just use an old 110 or 350 remote. Audio and video will be the same as Panasonic uses the same chipset in each player. If you don't want or need the slot drive or touchpad remote, get the 220. Or you could go with the Sony 590. Either one will serve you well. I believe the 590 received the firmware fix for the RGB and auto error. 4:4:4 and 4:2:2 were fine.


S~


----------



## Ingeborgdot

Thanks, 220 it is.


----------



## Timothy91

Hey, I read somewhere the Panasonic 220 can do Netflix at 1080p / DD5.1???? What are the other affordable players that can do this too? Which affordable player is the best that can do the Netflix 1080p / DD5.1???


----------



## infocynic

So digging around some more it seems like:


Panasonic: no DivX/XviD

PS3: no MKV (can transcode to avchd but requires me to have the laptop up and running ps3 media server or something)

LG 2012 models: no Amazon (and poor reviews)

Sony: seems like it does everything I want ... can't do 50hz output... so my (UK version) planet earth blu-rays won't play on it, not sure what the options are for that... one-time conversion, but to what? 1080/25p maybe?


Is that accurate?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Timothy91*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13770#post_22272184
> 
> 
> Hey, I read somewhere the Panasonic 220 can do Netflix at 1080p / DD5.1???? What are the other affordable players that can do this too? Which affordable player is the best that can do the Netflix 1080p / DD5.1???


Sony. It's the best all around IMO for Netflix because it also adds an info display showing speed and quality (like the PS3). Plus you can easily do text entry via IP. Sony is a bit slower to load however.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *infocynic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13770#post_22272248
> 
> 
> So digging around some more it seems like:
> 
> Panasonic: no DivX/XviD
> 
> PS3: no MKV (can transcode to avchd but requires me to have the laptop up and running ps3 media server or something)
> 
> LG 2012 models: no Amazon (and poor reviews)
> 
> Sony: seems like it does everything I want ... can't do 50hz output... so my (UK version) planet earth blu-rays won't play on it, not sure what the options are for that... one-time conversion, but to what? 1080/25p maybe?
> 
> Is that accurate?


Almost. I don't think Sony will do Divx/Xvid unless you do it through DLNA. At least I can't get it to work on my US player without DLNA.


I have no idea how to solve your PAL issue.


----------



## Timothy91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13770#post_22272380
> 
> 
> Sony. It's the best all around IMO for Netflix because it also adds an info display showing speed and quality (like the PS3). Plus you can easily do text entry via IP. Sony is a bit slower to load however.
> 
> Almost. I don't think Sony will do Divx/Xvid unless you do it through DLNA. At least I can't get it to work on my US player without DLNA.
> 
> I have no idea how to solve your PAL issue.



Aww, Sony won't do all video formats? Also, the picture quality of each comparable? The Panasonic has some kind of color processing. I figure it's not going to amount to much of a difference. I have the panny 220 in my virtual cart still. Just never pulled the trigger until I had at least some other options to consider.


----------



## infocynic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Timothy91*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13770#post_22272600
> 
> 
> Aww, Sony won't do all video formats? Also, the picture quality of each comparable? The Panasonic has some kind of color processing. I figure it's not going to amount to much of a difference. I have the panny 220 in my virtual cart still. Just never pulled the trigger until I had at least some other options to consider.



OK, how about a player that:

* Plays NTSC DVDs , Region 1 and 2 Blu-rays

* From USB: Plays XviD in AVI or MKV with MP3 or AAC

* From USB: Plays H.264 in MKV or MP4 or M4V or AVCHD with AAC or AC3

* Netflix 5.1 and 1080p


In short, as above, but without Amazon.


----------



## ajz

Ok, I am officially not an audio/video -phile. So now that I got that out of the way, here is my question:


I have a Pioneer Elite PRO111 FD 50-Inch television that I purchased in 2007. I do not have an AVR/BluRay Player or Speakers.


I am finally ready to add the components necessary for a Home Theater System. What would you recommend as a good system? I don't really have a price limit, however, I certainly don't need top of the line equipment, as again I am not a big audiofile.. I will not be plugging in any 'legacy' or game consol equipment to this system.



BluRay Player:

Oppo BDP93?


AVR - any suggestions for a marantz or pioneer


Speakers - ?


Any help is appreciated!


Thanks in advance


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajz*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13770#post_22274820
> 
> 
> Ok, I am officially not an audio/video -phile. So now that I got that out of the way, here is my question:
> 
> I have a Pioneer Elite PRO111 FD 50-Inch television that I purchased in 2007. I do not have an AVR/BluRay Player or Speakers.
> 
> I am finally ready to add the components necessary for a Home Theater System. What would you recommend as a good system? I don't really have a price limit, however, I certainly don't need top of the line equipment, as again I am not a big audiofile.. I will not be plugging in any 'legacy' or game consol equipment to this system.
> 
> BluRay Player:
> 
> Oppo BDP93?
> 
> AVR - any suggestions for a marantz or pioneer
> 
> Speakers - ?
> 
> Any help is appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance



You would be best to ask about AVRs and speakers in their respective forums. I will give my opinions, and only my opinions, for a BD player. I do have an Oppo 93. From what you posted, I feel the Oppo might by overkill. SInce you say you are not an audio/video-file, my assumption is you do not have SACDs or DVD-As, something the Oppo will play as an universal player. My next question would be, are you planning to do any streaming? The Oppo is one of the best at streaming files over a network from a computer, etc. For streaming apps like Netflix, Amazon, etc. It falls well short of almost all current players. If your main use is to simply play Blu-ray discs and DVDs you will do fine with a much less expensive player like the Panasonic 220 or the Sony 390/590 (different features). I have all of them (well sorta) The Oppo 93, Panasonic 320 (liked the slot drive, hate the remote), and the Sony 790. They all look pretty much the same for blu-ray. For DVD scaling, I like the Oppo and the Pansonic.


S~


----------



## Chica17

Hi Guys!!!


Background : I have a Yamaha RX-V673 AVR and MLT-2 speakers set up. Last week I was behind speaker thread and finally now I have my speakers and AVR set up.


Now the next step is 3D blue Ray player with wifi. and a LED 3D TV. For TV I am considering LG LM860055 or 47.


I need your help in finalizing the 3D blue Ray player. ( Oppo is the only one meeting all my requirement but its tooooo expensive. I cant afford to have one) My budget is Max Max $ 250 shipped


Because I will purchase a TV from US is it better to get the 3D player here? I am going back to India. So I need a player with dual voltage and region free. I think NTSC and PAL will take care if I purchase US TV And US player. Only for cable TV I need PAL converter, I have an idea where to buy.


From last week I was searching for right BD player.

Interestingly I discovered PS3 is dual voltage. Now the question is will it be possible to make it region free. or do I have an any alternative????


Any smallest suggestion or any comments will help,


----------



## Timothy91

Ok,


Is there any player which will play the majority of known video formats including xvid/divx (????) AND do Netflix 1080p / DD-5.1?????


Why is it so difficult to get a decent blu ray player??? This shouldn't be this hard. This site should make a sticky thread with the players and their features.


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Timothy91*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13770#post_22275473
> 
> 
> Ok,
> 
> Is there any player which will play the majority of known video formats including xvid/divx (????) AND do Netflix 1080p / DD-5.1?????
> 
> Why is it so difficult to get a decent blu ray player??? This shouldn't be this hard. This site should make a sticky thread with the players and their features.



Many people eventually come to the conclusion that if you want the best of streaming functionality, get a dedicated streaming box. For the best functionality in BD playback, get a BD player. There's no "one-box" solution to every wish. Many folks also simply rely on streaming functions included in their TV.


Be aware that the soon-to-be-released Roku stick could change the game by allowing you to get full streaming goodness from any device that accepts HDMI/MHL input. Such devices are going to be much more common in the coming year.


----------



## Ingeborgdot

I went with a Panasonic 220 for $109 delivered. I don't know if anything at that price point is better. I highly doubt it. You may be able to but you will have to pay 30 or more bucks to get there.


----------



## Timothy91

Are there any players from last year hanging around still that could do all the streaming formats + Netflix in DD-5.1???


----------



## Timothy91

What about the LG 620? Does that do Netflix DD-5.1 & most of the video streaming formats?


----------



## CAGE RATTLER

Looking for a 3D Blue-Ray player to go with my new setup.


I ordered a Panny 60GT50 and looking at ordering a Yamaha YHT-595BL home theater system.


was looking at the panny 220 & 320 and wondering if i should go with a different brand or not.

Does it make sense to get a panny that will have all the same apps as my TV will have?? seems kind of redundant to me....lol.


or is it better to have the same brands?


was also thinking about the panny 490 3D blue-ray HTIB too to keep everything the same.


any input would be much appreciated as all this stuff is way over my head anymore.

Just to tough to keep up with the new technology.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAGE RATTLER*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13800#post_22277450
> 
> 
> Looking for a 3D Blue-Ray player to go with my new setup.
> 
> I ordered a Panny 60GT50 and looking at ordering a Yamaha YHT-595BL home theater system.
> 
> was looking at the panny 220 & 320 and wondering if i should go with a different brand or not.
> 
> Does it make sense to get a panny that will have all the same apps as my TV will have?? seems kind of redundant to me....lol.
> 
> or is it better to have the same brands?
> 
> was also thinking about the panny 490 3D blue-ray HTIB too to keep everything the same.
> 
> any input would be much appreciated as all this stuff is way over my head anymore.
> 
> Just to tough to keep up with the new technology.



It doesn't really matter whether or not the brand of TV and brand of BluRay player match (the only advantage to match is that you might be able to use one remote for both). That being said, the Panny 220/320 are excellent players. Also take a look at the Sony 590. The Panny and Sony are the most popular players here, along with the Oppos (which are more expensive but excellent players).


----------



## ay221

I'm comparing between the S790 and the BDT500. I will only be using it for blu-ray movies with 3D as well. I need the two hdmi outputs for the separate audio connection. Which of these two has the upper hand?


----------



## thefish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Timothy91*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13800#post_22276645
> 
> 
> What about the LG 620? Does that do Netflix DD-5.1 & most of the video streaming formats?


I don't have Netflix so I can't comment on that, but the LG plays most of the file formats I have tried including mkv, mp4, avi depending on codec,mts, vob.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ay221*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13800#post_22279401
> 
> 
> I'm comparing between the S790 and the BDT500. I will only be using it for blu-ray movies with 3D as well. I need the two hdmi outputs for the separate audio connection. Which of these two has the upper hand?



They are both excellent, and BluRay PQ is pretty much the same with all players. Panny may be a little faster loading than the Sony. IMO, get whichever one is cheaper.


----------



## ten8yp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13440#post_22019086
> 
> 
> While most Blu-ray players seem to be based on a stripped-down version of Linux, they don't expose it to the end-user. (See the license page on Sony Blu-ray players, for example.) If you want full-function access to the Internet and the Web for your A/V system, you need to connect a computer to your receiver. Many can be purchased with HDMI designed into them (like the laptop I'm using right now, which is going through a Marantz receiver to an LCD TV), or you can build your own. See the HTPC forum for details.



The Samsung EM59 and ES6000 both claim to have "Full Web Browser" capability although both have gotten horrible reviews from everything I've read. Most of the negative reviews I read were because of the Disc to Digital false advertising thing which I care nothing about anyways as long as the browser really does work. Are there any other players that have a built in browser now?


If you wanna read my quick review of the EM59 read the next paragraph otherwise skip to the bottom section...


I just bought an EM59 but I'm wandering if I should take it back while I still can. In addition to the disc to digital not working at all, the wireless capabilities on it are very limited as well. I cant even use the wireless ability as my setup stands right now mostly because of the distance from my HT to my router (different floors of my house). I'm in process of rectifying that but I have not had a chance to hardwire it to my network. I'm hoping for a much better result after I do. On the positive side, the SD DVD upscaling on the EM59 seems to do the job pretty well from what I can tell. This is my first experience with BR players at all but the picture looks better than my Xbox 360 and not too much worse than actual BR discs.


I've read LOTS of complaints about the same wireless problem in pretty much every "Smart" blu ray player out there. So I'm just guessing that the wireless technology for ANY of the companies has just not come along enough yet to make them satisfactory for most people. I love the idea of having an internet browser in my blu ray player and not HAVE to hook up a computer but if its not gonna work right its rather pointless... you know...





So my dilemma is trying to decide whether to keep the EM59 or possibly get one of the other players I've seen mentioned in this thread multiple times such as the Panny 220 or Sony 590. Here's the rundown in order of importance...


Wants/Desires:

Upscaling SD DVD's

Wireless Ready

Analog output and digital analog output/optical digital (would be nice for zone 2 listening)

3D capable

DLNA networking

FULL BROWSER if possible


My current setup looks like the folowing:


Onkyo TX NR709

Mitsubishi 73737 w/ 3D emitter

Wireless N Router (and hardwire soon)


----------



## mdavej

Sony does all those things, although its browser sucks as bad as everyone else's. Panny doesn't have a browser. IMO it's just too difficult to use a browser with a remote instead of a full keyboard/mouse. You really need a PC for that, as Selden said. If by analog output, you mean full 7.1, then you'll need an expensive player. Most every make has such a model. Nearly all players have at least 2 ch analog plus digital coax or optical.


I've never had problems with wifi on any player. I think many of the problems others experience are due to the complexity of configuring their routers and unrealistic expectations about range.


----------



## ay221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13800#post_22280161
> 
> 
> They are both excellent, and BluRay PQ is pretty much the same with all players. Panny may be a little faster loading than the Sony. IMO, get whichever one is cheaper.



Thanks. I went with the Panasonic since I heard it is slightly better in handling 3d. My current panasonic 300 player died, it won't read blu-ray discs. Hopefully this one will last much longer.


----------



## ten8yp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13800#post_22280725
> 
> 
> Sony does all those things, although its browser sucks as bad as everyone else's. Panny doesn't have a browser. IMO it's just too difficult to use a browser with a remote instead of a full keyboard/mouse. You really need a PC for that, as Selden said. If by analog output, you mean full 7.1, then you'll need an expensive player. Most every make has such a model. Nearly all players have at least 2 ch analog plus digital coax or optical.
> 
> I've never had problems with wifi on any player. I think many of the problems others experience are due to the complexity of configuring their routers and unrealistic expectations about range.



Thanks for the input Dave...


the EM59 does not have 2 channel analog output. But I understand that most others do. Hence why I think I'm going to switch to another player if I can find one with a browser. Which of the Sony models have browsers? That might be a big deciding factor for me.


The lack of a keyboard wasn't really the issue as I have a nice USB keyboard that seems to work well with my EM59 and assuming it will with the Sony's I think I might go that route.


Can you elaborate on "unrealistic expectations about range"? Yes my router is upstairs and my player is down. BUT, My Xbox360 doesn't seem to have any issues handling the same range I'm asking the BR player to. Why should they be any different? In your opinion, will hard-wiring the player give me better results and/or good enough to stream movies on without buffering and such?


----------



## Selden Ball

Unfortunately, there are many things which can cause interference with a wireless signal. Typical devices which cause problems are microwave ovens, cordless phones and your neighbors' wireless access points.


An intermittent connection that's acceptable (unnoticable) for downloading software and transferring brief commands is unacceptable when trying to transmit a continuous stream high-bitrate video and audio.


----------



## rob755

Hi, I have a player that just died and I am rushed to get an order out today. Will anyone share feedback on which player, the Panny BDT500 and/or the Sony BDP-S790 do with homemade dvd's and scratched/less than stellar discs please? I know oppo's are great at this, and it is important to me. I just really can't search through all this info and still get an order placed soon before I have to leave today Please?? THANKS!


----------



## hovermaster

Hi i'm about to buy a blu ray player and would like to have some smarrt tv features integrated. I need to decide between the samsung bd- e5900 the samsung bd- e6500 and the sony bdp-s590.

Most importantly I'd like to know how the web browsers and apps perform on the blu ray players.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hovermaster*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13800#post_22286801
> 
> 
> Hi i'm about to buy a blu ray player and would like to have some smarrt tv features integrated. I need to decide between the samsung bd- e5900 the samsung bd- e6500 and the sony bdp-s590.
> 
> Most importantly I'd like to know how the web browsers and apps perform on the blu ray players.



Of those choices, Sony 590 without a doubt. Samsung has not been as reliable. Check threads for each player. Sony apps are great and work without any problems. Web browsers on BD player simply ****.


S~


----------



## hovermaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13800#post_22286812
> 
> 
> Of those choices, Sony 590 without a doubt. Samsung has not been as reliable. Check threads for each player. Sony apps are great and work without any problems. Web browsers on BD player simply ****.
> 
> S~



thanks for the reply, i'll definitely be getting the s590 now!


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ten8yp*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13800#post_22285626
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input Dave...
> 
> the EM59 does not have 2 channel analog output. But I understand that most others do. Hence why I think I'm going to switch to another player if I can find one with a browser. Which of the Sony models have browsers? That might be a big deciding factor for me.
> 
> The lack of a keyboard wasn't really the issue as I have a nice USB keyboard that seems to work well with my EM59 and assuming it will with the Sony's I think I might go that route.
> 
> Can you elaborate on "unrealistic expectations about range"? Yes my router is upstairs and my player is down. BUT, My Xbox360 doesn't seem to have any issues handling the same range I'm asking the BR player to. Why should they be any different? In your opinion, will hard-wiring the player give me better results and/or good enough to stream movies on without buffering and such?


Just from personal experience, I never get more than 30-40' range in my house with any player. They just don't have the kind of antenna needed for better range. I've never compared them to Xbox.


Only the latest x90/x9 series sonys have a browser, AFAIK. Don't get your hopes up, it's very basic. Not sure about USB keyboard support either. Smart phone remote app is probably easier anyway.


----------



## looking2good

Just moved into an apartment and am looking for 2 BD players with built in WiFi. I am not brand specific but would like for it to have Netflix streaming. Don't want to break the bank with these either. Thanks


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *looking2good*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13800#post_22289114
> 
> 
> Just moved into an apartment and am looking for 2 BD players with built in WiFi. I am not brand specific but would like for it to have Netflix streaming. Don't want to break the bank with these either. Thanks



The most popular choices are the Panasonic 220 and 320, and Sony 390 and 590, depending on the features you want.


----------



## Gracepreacher

So why aren't the LG players popular this year? They play a lot of file types and from what I hear, the build quality is great. What gives? The reason I ask is because I've tried the Panasonic 220 and Sony S390 and had irreconcilable differences with both. Now I'm looking at a basic standalone bluray player and a Roku 2 for streaming, so I need a budget bluray player and playing a lot of file types is a plus. I don't care about 3D or need wireless for this guy. Any thoughts? Anyone know much about the LG BP220? It fits my needs and budget on paper, but I'm skittish since I've had so much trouble with bluray players in the past.


----------



## Gracepreacher

...or if I can decide today, I can get this player with a coupon code for $40 shipped: http://www.cowboom.com/product/1036003/?utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_source=552179&utm_campaign=CJ#


----------



## stsaf

It's been awhile since I've been on this forum and I am admittedly out of touch with the latest DVD and Blu-ray players because I mostly use a home theater PC for my media. However, I would like to add a media player to my downstairs tv. I like the Patriot PBO, but before making a purchase I was wondering if there are any Blu-ray or DVD players out there that might meet my needs. I don't stream from the internet or use services such as Netflix, YouTube or the like. But I do watch movies, view pictures and listen to music which is stored on a computer in another room. I have an ethernet cable from that pc to my downstairs tv. Is there a Blu-ray or dvd player that is also capable of networking with my computer so I can play my music, view pictures and watch movies in avi, mkv, mp4 and mpeg formats?


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gracepreacher*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13800#post_22290310
> 
> 
> So why aren't the LG players popular this year? They play a lot of file types and from what I hear, the build quality is great. What gives? The reason I ask is because I've tried the Panasonic 220 and Sony S390 and had irreconcilable differences with both. Now I'm looking at a basic standalone bluray player and a Roku 2 for streaming, so I need a budget bluray player and playing a lot of file types is a plus. I don't care about 3D or need wireless for this guy. Any thoughts? Anyone know much about the LG BP220? It fits my needs and budget on paper, but I'm skittish since I've had so much trouble with bluray players in the past.



Well, compared to last years LG players, the current models seemed very underwhelming. They actually lost several streaming channels that were on the 2011 models, including Amazon. I have not used the 2012 LG players, but I own the BD670 (2011) and BD570 (2010). They weren't horrible players, but I would be reluctant to buy LG again anytime soon based on my experience. My complaints:



1) The BD670 seems to have a high number of reports of failed disc drives. My player lasted about a year and half and now it's drive is showing signs of failure as well so I gave up on it and replaced it with a Sony. Based on reports in this forum and on Amazon it looks like many others had this problem happen much sooner.

2) LG has a track record of poor quality control with their software updates (saw this especially on the BD570 player, but also with the BD670). One bug which occurred on both player models that I own caused the player to hiccup and drop audio every time a DVD changed chapter. They released multiple updates with this bug, it took a few months to issue a fix and then after they fixed it in several versions, it recently came back in the recent BD6xx software updates after having been fixed for several months!

3) Their DLNA implementation is buggy (I use it with Serviio and it generally works okay, but I constantly get "Network Error" reports after stopping playback or after a file in a folder completes playback. Once this happens, you have to refresh the server list and navigate back to the content you want to view, which is tedious. This happens with the BD570 as well as the BD670). In most of the software versions available for the BD670 I had frequent and consistently reproducible buffering issues, even when using a wired (MoCA) connection that was more than fast enough to transfer the files I was playing back.

4) The Amazon app on the BD670 does not support 5.1 and has a clumsy interface.

5) There is no native output mode (if you want Blu-rays to output at 1080P the player will upscale DVDs as well...)


Good things about the LG players (I'm assuming this applies to the 2012 players as well as past models but cannot confirm...)


1) LG seems to have the widest variety of file format support for playing back media over network or USB when compared to other players in the same price range (though for some reason the BD670 seemed to refuse to playback 1080P files for any format other than MKV)

2) LG players generally play back region free PAL discs on the US models, which most players from other manufacturers will not do

3) Software design allows for installing old software updates over new ones provided you collect the installers from the LG web site (and believe me you'll need this if you go with LG)

4) User interface is pretty simple and user friendly



What were the irreconcilable issues with the Sony and Panasonic players you had?


----------



## MrHT

Let me get this straight.... Sony, Panasonic and Oppo players are the only reliable players on the market?? There are no other reliable brands out there?


----------



## Selden Ball

I don't think anybody has said anything about reliability (mean-time-to-failure). In general, if you're paying less than about $500 US, you have to expect that all of the components are minimum cost and thus minimum reliability. They'll most likely last for the period of the warranty, but if you use the drive a lot, its mechanical parts aren't going to last as long as you'd like.


The things distinguishing Sony, Panasonic and Oppo from the others are their features. Sony seems to have the best user interface for interacting with network sources. Panasonic has high-quality multichannel analog audio outputs. Oppo provides "universal" disc format decoding (BD, DVD, CD, SACD, DVD-A) as well as multichannel analog outs and build quality.


Edited to add:

FWIW, I have Sony, Pioneer and Sharp BD players. Pioneer's current generation of BD players are rebadged Sharp units. Only the logo is different. Sharp's user interface leaves a _lot_ to be desired and they only support a minimal number of computer audio and video formats, far fewer than Sony. Given Sharp's current financial problems, it isn't obvious if they will be producing any players next season.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHT*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13800#post_22295326
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight.... Sony, Panasonic and Oppo players are the only reliable players on the market?? There are no other reliable brands out there?



Depends on what you mean by reliability. Is it:


Will it stop working within the next year or two
Will it play any bluray disk or other disk (CD, DVD) without a problem
Will the remote stop working, the HDMI connection have problems, or some other component stop working
Will the drive stop working
Will the more complex functions - DLNA, Streaming, firmware updating work correctly, without having to call support.
Will it play well with my receiver (if you have it connected that way)
Will it get new features after I buy it, or fix existing problems reliably by firmware update
If I need to call support, is there a chance in hell I get help?


You get what you pay for. If you buy a low priced Bluray player, it is a commodity, and like many commodities, has planned obsolescence built in. The lower the price, the less likely items from this list will be done right. But you did pay a small amount compared to one of the Bluray players that has better build quality, support, etc., so it can be replaced by one that is also low cost.


Right now, the base price for a low cost player seems to be around $70; as Selden Ball mentions, this is where you get lower end components which cost the least amount to give them a profit. You still get bluray quality for what's probably an acceptable amount of time given the price. I have an Oppo BDP-83 that has shined in all the above, haven't even had to call Oppo for any problems, I had DLNA a good year before anyone else, and it is still cranking along with any disk I want to use on it. My parents (in their 70's) have a mid range Oppo (BDP-80) no longer made, which also has been no problem at all for a couple of years.


I expect I'll keep mine for a long time, as long as my bluray collection lasts; Oppo is very good about supporting players beyond their warranty time. I paid $499 for it two years ago and it still sells for about $450 used. So it is rock solid and has acquired many new features along the way. I imagine the Sony and Panasonic players have good components as well, reflected in their price.


----------



## Gracepreacher

So if Vampidemic is correct about LG, I should stay away, mostly because I don't want to risk a failed disc drive in a year, though with moving parts you never know on any of these.


What's happened is that I have given up on an all-in-one bluray player/Netflix streamer/media file player device, and I've bought a Roku 2 XS so that my Netflix experience is very solid (so far, IMO). Now I have an extremely limited budget to find something to play my blurays. While file support is important...the very little I do could be worked around by transcoding, though we know there is a quality loss...but like I said, it's so rare, and I have budget constraints. My current options seem to be:


1) Find a deal on a refurbished low-end Panasonic or Sony for about $40 (like the Sony S185 or the Panasonic BD77 or BD78) - this way if it fails in a year I'm not out too much, I'll be ready for a new toy to satisfy my upgraditis.

2) Go out and buy one of these same players for around $80 and stay clear of the refurbs, get a 90 day warranty and support (which seems a bit pointless in some respects as recently noted in #8 above by Hernanu)

3) Buy a very gently used Sony S390 from a friend for about $90 shipped and figure this is a decent deal, though spending more, "you get what you pay for", and this gets me out of the lowest tier models. Also, the Sony DOES play most of the file types I need, while the Panasonics are way pickier.


Anyone care to weigh in?


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gracepreacher*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13800#post_22295613
> 
> 
> 3) Buy a very gently used Sony S390 from a friend for about $90 shipped and figure this is a decent deal, though spending more, "you get what you pay for", and this gets me out of the lowest tier models. Also, the Sony DOES play most of the file types I need, while the Panasonics are way pickier.
> 
> Anyone care to weigh in?



The 390 seems like a reasonable deal, it's listed at $105 new, so you save about 10%. Why is he / she selling it?


----------



## Timothy91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13800#post_22295775
> 
> 
> The 390 seems like a reasonable deal, it's listed at $105 new, so you save about 10%. Why is he / she selling it?



I ended up going with the Sony S-390. I ordered mine for $108 thru Amazon. I will be connecting it up tonight. I hope it's everything I want it to be and more.










This S-390 is replacing a 2 year old LG BluRay player (I think it's the BD550), not at home to look right now.


My younger brother bought the Panasonic 220 model and he really likes it. I went with the Sony model because people on here said that it plays more compressed media formats.


----------



## Gracepreacher

I actually had a Sony S390 but returned it to get a more reliable Netflix streaming experience. Picked up a Roku. Don't get me wrong...it had a lot going for it, but there were times it would buffer on my 15 Mbps hardwire connection when other devices wouldn't, and it started to drive me nuts. It was actually still better than the Netflix woes I had with the Panasonic BDT220. Yes, I've bought and returned several players lately.


----------



## MrHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13800#post_22295558
> 
> 
> Depends on what you mean by reliability. Is it:
> 
> Will it stop working within the next year or two
> Will it play any bluray disk or other disk (CD, DVD) without a problem
> Will the remote stop working, the HDMI connection have problems, or some other component stop working
> Will the drive stop working
> Will the more complex functions - DLNA, Streaming, firmware updating work correctly, without having to call support.
> Will it play well with my receiver (if you have it connected that way)
> Will it get new features after I buy it, or fix existing problems reliably by firmware update
> If I need to call support, is there a chance in hell I get help?
> 
> You get what you pay for. If you buy a low priced Bluray player, it is a commodity, and like many commodities, has planned obsolescence built in. The lower the price, the less likely items from this list will be done right. But you did pay a small amount compared to one of the Bluray players that has better build quality, support, etc., so it can be replaced by one that is also low cost.
> 
> Right now, the base price for a low cost player seems to be around $70; as Selden Ball mentions, this is where you get lower end components which cost the least amount to give them a profit. You still get bluray quality for what's probably an acceptable amount of time given the price. I have an Oppo BDP-83 that has shined in all the above, haven't even had to call Oppo for any problems, I had DLNA a good year before anyone else, and it is still cranking along with any disk I want to use on it. My parents (in their 70's) have a mid range Oppo (BDP-80) no longer made, which also has been no problem at all for a couple of years.
> 
> I expect I'll keep mine for a long time, as long as my bluray collection lasts; Oppo is very good about supporting players beyond their warranty time. I paid $499 for it two years ago and it still sells for about $450 used. So it is rock solid and has acquired many new features along the way. I imagine the Sony and Panasonic players have good components as well, reflected in their price.



I know Oppo, Sony and Panasonic are good. I'm just surprised that there aren't more reliable brands out there. There's only a limited selection of 3 brands; that's it! It's just that it would be nice to have more to choose from.


And there are plenty of higher end Samsung and LG players out there that cost more than some Sony and Panasonic players. Based on my experience and the looks of customer reviews, Samsung and LG players are POS units no matter what kind of player you buy, whether it be their cheaper or more expensive units. The key is.... research! Just because a unit is expensive, that doesn't mean it's guaranteed to be headache-free.


In the event my Sony Blu-ray player dies (if it ever does), then I'm definitely buying an Oppo unit even if I have to shell out $500. Everybody seems to have nothing but wonderful things to say about it.


----------



## snidely

We bought 2 "medium-low end" Sony 370 models almost two years ago. Lite use in 2 homes. BR discs and streaming from Netflix and Pandora. We wanted 2 of the same model so as not to have to learn 2 diff. operations. No problems. Paid about $125 at the time. Think their similar newer models are now cheaper.


----------



## Selden Ball

There are many BD player brands which don't get mentioned often in this thread -- e.g. Denon, Dynex, Insignia, JVC, LG, Magnavox, Marantz, Mitsubishi, Onkyo, Philips, Pioneer, RCA, Samsung, Sharp, Sherwood, Toshiba, Vizio, and others. Some have dedicated threads on AVS, but others don't. I think the lack of mention is because most of them simply don't have any features which make them stand out. Others are quite a bit more expensive than players which have similar features.


Another effect is that many of us here prefer to purchase equipment recommended by someone who has already tried it rather than spending our hard-earned money on an unknown "pig-in-a-poke". As a result, I think there tends to be a bias toward players which are available early in a new generation.


----------



## Timothy91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gracepreacher*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13800#post_22296231
> 
> 
> I actually had a Sony S390 but returned it to get a more reliable Netflix streaming experience. Picked up a Roku. Don't get me wrong...it had a lot going for it, but there were times it would buffer on my 15 Mbps hardwire connection when other devices wouldn't, and it started to drive me nuts. It was actually still better than the Netflix woes I had with the Panasonic BDT220. Yes, I've bought and returned several players lately.



My current 2-year old LG bluray player works with netflix without any glitches or pauses on wireless. I wonder if the higher bitrate 1080p is going to be an issue.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gracepreacher*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13800#post_22296231
> 
> 
> I actually had a Sony S390 but returned it to get a more reliable Netflix streaming experience. Picked up a Roku. Don't get me wrong...it had a lot going for it, but there were times it would buffer on my 15 Mbps hardwire connection when other devices wouldn't, and it started to drive me nuts. It was actually still better than the Netflix woes I had with the Panasonic BDT220. Yes, I've bought and returned several players lately.


Hmm. Our 2 S370 models - one on Comcast in Oakland, one on Comcast in Miami - never have had buffering problems streaming Netflix. Both are hard wired.


----------



## Gracepreacher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13820_20#post_22297581
> 
> 
> Hmm. Our 2 S370 models - one on Comcast in Oakland, one on Comcast in Miami - never have had buffering problems streaming Netflix. Both are hard wired.


The plot thickens. I returned the s390 and grabbed a Roku player as my research revealed that it tends to have the most reliable Netflix streaming. I figure if I have problems with networking issues with the Roku then I really know it is my network or isp. But there are many reports of Sony streamers buffering on otherwise strong and stable networks. I assume the s370 does not get 1080p streams. What was interesting is that if I set the player to output 1080i or 720p my troubles went away. I have an older Samsung on the same network connected wireless and it has no trouble. Again it can only grab the 720p feeds from Netflix.


----------



## snidely

Neither of our Panny Plasma displays are 1080p. They are 5 and 7 year old 50" 1080i displays. Picture looks perfect to me. We rushed to get the S370 because newer models have more stringent copyright controls that interferes with playback of some material. Our old Plasma only has component input and the new models are now prevented from doing HD via component for most material.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13830#post_22297685
> 
> 
> Neither of our Panny Plasma displays are 1080p. They are 5 and 7 year old 50" 1080i displays.



Actually, if they are plasmas, they are not 1080i. They probably accept 720p and 1080i signals, but all fixed pixel dsiplays (including all plasmas and LCDs) are progressive, not interlaced, and scale everything to their native resolution (probably 768p for your old plasmas).


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13830#post_22298953
> 
> 
> Actually, if they are plasmas, they are not 1080i. They probably accept 720p and 1080i signals, but all fixed pixel dsiplays (including all plasmas and LCDs) are progressive, not interlaced, and scale everything to their native resolution (probably 768p for your old plasmas).


Thanks for the explanation. Can you, in 100 words or less, explain diff. between "interlaced" and "progressive"? I thought I remembered reading that most networks broadcast HD as 1080i and one or two at 720P. If I understand you - they would all appear the same on our displays. I know newer displays advertise true 1080p. Are all HD discs 1080p?


----------



## Chessie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13800#post_22289159
> 
> 
> The most popular choices are the Panasonic 220 and 320, and Sony 390 and 590, depending on the features you want.



We just got the 220, and will be returning it. It refuses to connect wirelessly, and that is one of our must-haves.


----------



## Chessie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Timothy91*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13830#post_22296522
> 
> 
> My current 2-year old LG bluray player works with netflix without any glitches or pauses on wireless. I wonder if the higher bitrate 1080p is going to be an issue.



My LG390 works flawlessy...streams without interuption. And it continues to work perfectly with my brand new Sharp with 1080p.


----------



## JazzGuyy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13830#post_22298982
> 
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. Can you, in 100 words or less, explain diff. between "interlaced" and "progressive"? I thought I remembered reading that most networks broadcast HD as 1080i and one or two at 720P. If I understand you - they would all appear the same on our displays. I know newer displays advertise true 1080p. Are all HD discs 1080p?



Interlaced video gets half the frame (called a field) each 1/60th of a second (in North America) and then gets the other half of the frame in the next 1/60th of a second. Each field consists of half the lines of the picture, with one field being the odd lines and the next the even ones. Persistence of vision and our brains allow the two fields to be put together and seen as a whole picture. The potential problem is that when things are in motion the two fields will have been captured 1/60th of a second apart may not match up perfectly and you get the motion jaggies which can result. In progressive scan a frame is received all at once there are no fields, just the whole frame with every line displayed at once. Unless you have an old rear projection TV or an analog set, your TV actually handles everything as progressive since it puts together any interlaced fields internally and displays them all at once. The quality of the result will depend on how well de-interlacing was performed. Many older flat screen TVs had resolution of 720p or 768p and had to not only de-interlace but re-scale the picture to the set's native resolution.


Most HD discs are 1080p though some from video sources (such as older TV shows, some documentaries and concerts) may be 1080i (i.e. interlaced). Most Blu-Ray film discs are also 24 frames per second, rather than 30 or 60 and thus require conversion to 60fps (by doing 2:3 pulldown) for TVs that cannot play a signal in some exact multiple of 24 fps (i.e., 48, 72, 96 or 120). HD discs may also contain bonus material or menus that can be interlaced and even standard definition. The player knows what to do with these differences as long as the disc is compatible with your location country and hardware. Broadcast and cable HD signals may be either 1080i (interlaced) or 720p (progressive) but never 1080p.


If you live in a country with 50hz power you can replace 1/60th and 1/30th with 1/50th and 1/25th though some other details also vary.


----------



## snidely

Thanks for the explanation. I think I once knew about the "interlaced" protocol "painting" two diff pictures to make a "whole" - but had forgotten. As I recall, ABC does (did?) HD in 720P and the others at 1080i. I assume cable passes thru whatever they are getting from the stations. How do cable channels (HBO to CNN) transmit their HD? If it's like the OTA stations, not having a 1080p display would make no difference - or am I missing something?

So - the discs we get from Netflix ARE, mostly, 1080p - and we lose some pic quality on our old displays. How does their streaming come in - assuming we have a very fast internet connection of over 15m/sec? Looks pretty good to us. Seems to mostly depend on the particular source. (Older HD TV program, new movie, old movie etc.)

...mike


----------



## BillP

You are correct that some stations broadcast in 720p (such as Fox) and others in 1080i (such as CBS). No station currently transmits in 1080p. Netflix streams in 720p with some brands of BluRay players and 1080p with others. IMO, 1080p plasmas have better PQ than 720p plasmas. Plus, I see screen door effects with 720p plasmas but not with 1080p plasmas.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13830#post_22302019
> 
> 
> You are correct that some stations broadcast in 720p (such as Fox) and others in 1080i (such as CBS). No station currently transmits in 1080p. Netflix streams in 720p with some brands of BluRay players and 1080p with others. IMO, 1080p plasmas have better PQ than 720p plasmas. Plus, I see screen door effects with 720p plasmas but not with 1080p plasmas.


Thanks for the complete education!

I didn't want to hear there is a noticeable difference between a 720p and a 1080p. Can't justify replacing a plasma that seems to look "perfect" to me. My kids have plasmas of their own - so can't give them away. BTW - even our low end Sony S370 players do 1080p. We got them because they were the last model that would pass copyrighted material via component. (One of our plasma displays doesn't have HDMI.). I don't notice the "screen door" effect even when within 3 feet of the display.

I do notice a big diff. in quality between the plasma displays and the 2 LCD displays in the bedrooms. (One in Okld. one in Miami)


----------



## JazzGuyy

I don't really know if all the cable and satellite systems preserve the original resolution of the broadcasts in 1080i or 720p. They don't have to and it might be simpler for their systems for them to convert everything to 1080i so that all channels are the same. Maybe someone who has measurement capabilities could tell us.


One other advantage you get with a 1080p set is the ability to eliminate overscan. 1080p sets have a dot by dot (often called something else by the manufacturer) mode that allows a 1080p picture (or one rescaled to 1080 by the set) to be mapped one for one to the available pixels on the screen. The result is that you get a slightly sharper picture and the 2 to 5 percent of the edges of the picture that are chopped off with overscan are visible. The disadvantage is that some channels still use the overscan area to contain information (such as subtitles or secondary data streams) that can show up as a kind of "noise" on the edges of the picture. I see a lot less of this these days than you used to as the broadcasters have become aware of the possibilities of this being seen.


----------



## goku101

hi,

i think this question has been asked many times but i am posting it again because i need an updated answer...

what is the best bluray player atm?

i am building a home theater and i need to buy a bluray player soon..

dont recommend ps3 becausei already have it and it doesnt have all the features hat a 3d bluray player has...

so far i have found 2 bluray players...

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-BDPS790-Blu-ray-Player-Wi-Fi/dp/B006U1YUW2/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1344868413&sr=1-1&keywords=sony+BDP-S790 


and

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00752R4QO/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER 


this one...so which one is the best among them.,..or is there any better bluray player than this/?



any opinion will be highly appreciated///


thnx in advance

goku101


----------



## yaomizzle

Oppo 93 or 95 is the way to go for high end


Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whoisyuri

*PS3 vs Stand-Alone 3D Blu-Ray player*


I am having trouble deciding between the popular Panasonic DMP-BDT220 and a new PS3 to play 3D Blu-Ray and stream Netflix (1080p).


Currently I have the following:
*TV:* Panasonic TC-P50ST50
*Reciever:* Denon AVR-1713 (5.1)
*Speakers:* KEF C Series 5.1 (C7, C3, C6LCR, C4)


I am also open to other recommendations. I would like to stay under $250.


Could anyone offer me some advice?


Anything I should consider when choosing either? Imagine quality, surround sound/3D support?


I can probably stream Netflix fine through the TV, but I would like the sound to go through my reciever for surround sound.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goku101*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13830#post_22303299
> 
> 
> hi,
> 
> i think this question has been asked many times but i am posting it again because i need an updated answer...
> 
> what is the best bluray player atm?
> 
> i am building a home theater and i need to buy a bluray player soon..
> 
> dont recommend ps3 becausei already have it and it doesnt have all the features hat a 3d bluray player has...
> 
> so far i have found 2 bluray players...
> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-BDPS790-Blu-ray-Player-Wi-Fi/dp/B006U1YUW2/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1344868413&sr=1-1&keywords=sony+BDP-S790
> 
> and
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00752R4QO/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> this one...so which one is the best among them.,..or is there any better bluray player than this/?
> 
> any opinion will be highly appreciated///
> 
> thnx in advance
> 
> goku101



You want the Oppo 93, unless you have a non-hdmi receiver or a receiver that has only analog inputs, in which case you want the Oppo 95 ($500 more). The 93 is more than enough for most applications.


----------



## swarm87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whoisyuri*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13830#post_22303587
> 
> *PS3 vs Stand-Alone 3D Blu-Ray player*
> 
> I am having trouble deciding between the popular Panasonic DMP-BDT220 and a new PS3 to play 3D Blu-Ray and stream Netflix (1080p).
> 
> Currently I have the following:
> *TV:* Panasonic TC-P50ST50
> *Reciever:* Denon AVR-1713 (5.1)
> *Speakers:* KEF C Series 5.1 (C7, C3, C6LCR, C4)
> 
> I am also open to other recommendations. I would like to stay under $250.
> 
> Could anyone offer me some advice?
> 
> Anything I should consider when choosing either? Imagine quality, surround sound/3D support?
> 
> I can probably stream Netflix fine through the TV, but I would like the sound to go through my reciever for surround sound.



do you play games? if not, the panny may be the better choice


----------



## Gracepreacher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whoisyuri*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13840_20#post_22303587
> 
> *PS3 vs Stand-Alone 3D Blu-Ray player*
> 
> I am having trouble deciding between the popular Panasonic DMP-BDT220 and a new PS3 to play 3D Blu-Ray and stream Netflix (1080p).
> 
> Currently I have the following:
> *TV:* Panasonic TC-P50ST50
> *Reciever:* Denon AVR-1713 (5.1)
> *Speakers:* KEF C Series 5.1 (C7, C3, C6LCR, C4)
> 
> I am also open to other recommendations. I would like to stay under $250.
> 
> Could anyone offer me some advice?
> 
> Anything I should consider when choosing either? Imagine quality, surround sound/3D support?
> 
> I can probably stream Netflix fine through the TV, but I would like the sound to go through my reciever for surround sound.


Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but can't the ST50 put out surround sound over optical or HDMI with ARC (I did confirm that his receiver supports this) if he wants to stream Netflix in surround sound? That doesn't answer the which bluray player question, but it does get you streaming in surround a little quicker...if I'm right. Can anyone with a smart TV confirm? I'm a "device streamer" with a Panasonic U50.


----------



## Gracepreacher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swarm87*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13840_20#post_22304915
> 
> 
> do you play games? if not, the panny may be the better choice


Agreed. The PS3 is just too expensive and also an energy hog for those who do not play games. However, the Panasonic has had some Netflix issues lately, which is why I think you should check into your options on your TV for Netflix...then buy the Panasonic 220 for blurays. I had a 220 and had to return it because it didn't connect to the streaming services reliably on my wired network, and Panasonic couldn't make sense of it, but it had excellent BD quality and DVD upscaling. It should beat the PS3 for bluray/DVD and use a fraction of the electricity.


----------



## whoisyuri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swarm87*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13830#post_22304915
> 
> 
> do you play games? if not, the panny may be the better choice


I play PC games, but as I get older I find less time for that. At this point I'm focusing on my needs, rather than wants. I need a 3D Blu-ray player. I will eventually want a console to entertain myself & friends.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gracepreacher*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13830#post_22305156
> 
> 
> Agreed. The PS3 is just too expensive and also an energy hog for those who do not play games. However, the Panasonic has had some Netflix issues lately, which is why I think you should check into your options on your TV for Netflix...then buy the Panasonic 220 for blurays. I had a 220 and had to return it because it didn't connect to the streaming services reliably on my wired network, and Panasonic couldn't make sense of it, but it had excellent BD quality and DVD upscaling. It should beat the PS3 for bluray/DVD and use a fraction of the electricity.


That is what I learned about the 220, that it has Netflix issues. Which leads me to Gracepreacher's reply...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gracepreacher*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13830#post_22304991
> 
> 
> Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but can't the ST50 put out surround sound over optical or HDMI with ARC (I did confirm that his receiver supports this) if he wants to stream Netflix in surround sound? That doesn't answer the which bluray player question, but it does get you streaming in surround a little quicker...if I'm right. Can anyone with a smart TV confirm? I'm a "device streamer" with a Panasonic U50.


You bring up a good point. Would Netflix stream better through the 50ST50 rather than the 220? I'll have to ask this question in the ST50 thread and/or in the 220 thread.


----------



## Brucew0617

I want to buy a Blu-ray player for unique blu-ray movie watching. But I also want to get an Xbox. As I know Xbox can also play Blu-ray disc. So, is there different to play blu-ray disc with blu-ray player and xbox?


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brucew0617*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13830#post_22308714
> 
> 
> I want to buy a Blu-ray player for unique blu-ray movie watching. But I also want to get an Xbox. As I know Xbox can also play Blu-ray disc. So, is there different to play blu-ray disc with blu-ray player and xbox?


Huh? Currently, PS3 plays Blu-ray not Xbox. The newer Xbox which is supposed to support Blu-ray is not due out for more than a year. The only way currently is to rip the Blu-ray into HD WMV and stream it or burn it to a DVD.


S~


----------



## mdavej

Xbox can't play blu-ray, PS3 can. Difference is remote (must use bluetooth or IR adapter of some kind for $15-$150), speed (game console is slower to start-up), noise and power use (game console uses a lot more energy). Buying a game console just for disc playback is a bad idea IMO when a good stand-alone player can be had for under $100. If you already have a game console, then I can see the advantage of only having one device that does it all. But Xbox isn't it.


What you may be thinking of is that Xbox can be used as a windows media center extender. So if you play (or rip) blu-rays on your PC (assuming it has a blu-ray drive), you can view them on your Xbox. Keep in mind this doesn't work very well over wi-fi, only hardwired. In any case this seems like a very complicated solution compared to simply buying a blu-ray player.


----------



## Gracepreacher

I am still needing a bluray player for discs ONLY. So I located a Panasonic BDT 210 open box at my local Best Buy today for $50, no remote. I use a universal remote, so I should get by. I had my sights set on a Panasonic 220, but was uneasy about paying over $100 for something I only using for disc playback on occasion (maybe three times a month at the most). Will this give me the same disc playback quality as the 220? Any words of caution? I need to make a decision soon on this one.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gracepreacher*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13830#post_22315756
> 
> 
> I am still needing a bluray player for discs ONLY. So I located a Panasonic BDT 210 open box at my local Best Buy today for $50, no remote. I use a universal remote, so I should get by. I had my sights set on a Panasonic 220, but was uneasy about paying over $100 for something I only using for disc playback on occasion (maybe three times a month at the most). Will this give me the same disc playback quality as the 220? Any words of caution? I need to make a decision soon on this one.


Should work as well. The 220 has built-in wifi. I don't know if the 210 has it built-in or is just wifi ready. In any case, since you won't be streaming (doesn't make a diff). You might discover you will want to stream later, tho. Both models have Ethernet connection. I do not own nor have I seen a 210.


----------



## Gracepreacher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13840_20#post_22316086
> 
> 
> Should work as well. The 220 has built-in wifi. I don't know if the 210 has it built-in or is just wifi ready. In any case, since you won't be streaming (doesn't make a diff). You might discover you will want to stream later, tho. Both models have Ethernet connection. I do not own nor have I seen a 210.


Thanks. 210 does have built-in wifi. Like you said, won't make a difference now, but could later. Again, I'm more concerned with the picture quality on discs...anyone compared the 2011 and 2012 PQ on BD and DVD? I've seen a little bit on these forums, but often in conjunction with the excitement of early adoption and a new player.










Also, is it safe to assume that the remote code will get all the functions, since this one doesn't have a remote? I'm wondering if I could talk to a manager and get the price down even further in case I need to purchase a remote to get fully functioning.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gracepreacher*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13830#post_22316116
> 
> 
> Thanks. 210 does have built-in wifi. Like you said, won't make a difference now, but could later. Again, I'm more concerned with the picture quality on discs...anyone compared the 2011 and 2012 PQ on BD and DVD? I've seen a little bit on these forums, but often in conjunction with the excitement of early adoption and a new player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is it safe to assume that the remote code will get all the functions, since this one doesn't have a remote? I'm wondering if I could talk to a manager and get the price down even further in case I need to purchase a remote to get fully functioning.


What universal do you have? All functions are built into harmony and xsight and can easily be learned from most cable tv remotes using the codes I've posted in the Panny threads. If you have a URC, I can post all the pronto hex as well. Since you won't be streaming, all you need are basic playback and nav commands anyway.


There's been no significant difference in BD PQ in most players for many years. Although I don't have a 220, I see no reason to expect the BD PQ to be any different. The only drawback to getting an obsolete model is you'll probably never get another firmware update should you encounter an incompatible disc.


----------



## Gracepreacher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13840_20#post_22316144
> 
> 
> The only drawback to getting an obsolete model is you'll probably never get another firmware update should you encounter an incompatible disc.



I had not thought of this, but actually, it just makes me reason that I SHOULD go ahead and only pay $50 for a BD player, since they are all going to be "obsolete" in a year or two and at risk for not playing certain discs because of a lack of firmware support.


----------



## snidely

;For $50 price for the unit - you could probably buy a remote and still come out ahead. Sometimes you can find remotes for specific items on Ebay. My guess is the remote for the 210 would be the same as other models as well. Your generic universal remote wouldn't be able to handle all functions but at least the basics like on/off play pause etc.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gracepreacher*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13860#post_22316180
> 
> 
> I had not thought of this, but actually, it just makes me reason that I SHOULD go ahead and only pay $50 for a BD player, since they are all going to be "obsolete" in a year or two and at risk for not playing certain discs because of a lack of firmware support.


I agree. I have tons of old players that work fine.

HERE are most of the codes BTW. Post back if you need more. I have them all, including some that aren't even on the original panny remote like discrete on and off. There's no reason you couldn't put every possible command from the original remote on just about any universal. I wouldn't waste my money on a Panny OEM remote. Panny codes haven't changed in many years aside from a few new codes for colored buttons and streaming.


----------



## Gracepreacher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13860_20#post_22316247
> 
> 
> There's no reason you couldn't put every possible command from the original remote on just about any universal. I wouldn't waste my money on a Panny OEM remote. Panny codes haven't changed in many years aside from a few new codes for colored buttons and streaming.



So by that same line of thinking, could I just easily borrow my buddy's 220 remote and use the learning feature for most functions?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gracepreacher*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13860#post_22316282
> 
> 
> So by that same line of thinking, could I just easily borrow my buddy's 220 remote and use the learning feature for most functions?


Sure you could. Heck, I've learned entire remotes standing in Best Buy. I get some funny looks, but you can't argue with results.


Anyway, the basic functions haven't changed, so you'll probably only need to learn half a dozen commands if any. Since you don't stream, you'll never use a lot of the commands anyway.


----------



## Gracepreacher

I just called to ask a manager about coming down on the price over the issue of not having the remote. Of course, they weren't willing to budge but said they could possibly find a remote around there that would work. Over the course of the conversation it became clear that this is likely going to be a non-issue, since I have a Panasonic plasma, and all the buttons necessary for me (Not streaming buttons, since the TV is not "smart") should be right on the Panny TV remote. They put it on hold and I plan on picking it up tonight.


----------



## waggles02673

Is there a BluRay player that is wireless, can connect to windows home server and play ISO's stored on WHS?


Thanks


----------



## Gracepreacher

I ended up getting that BDT210 for $50 at Best Buy (open box). I believe it to be the floor model. It's been working great. They even found me a BD-85 remote laying around that worked for most of my needs. All seems to be well here.


----------



## niccolo

Any recommendations for an inexpensive Bluray player with component video out? DVD player just died, TV is an early generation flatscreen and lacks HDMI.


I know component video outs are being phased out on Bluray players, and already gone on Panasonics, but some others should still be available.


I'm thinking of getting a Bluray player instead of basic DVD because 1) I can play a few Blurays I own, even if downconverted 2) if/when TV dies, no need to upgrade player right away along with a new TV.


No recs to buy new TV, please. Work transferred me to a new city for a year, I'm subletting a fully furnished place, so this is just the existing equipment, but landlord is happy to replace the DVD player that broke.


Recommendations appreciated!


----------



## kwk1

Hey everyone,

I'm picking up a 1080 LG plasma next week.

I have a Pioneer vsx-1326k (sames as vsx-53), so it has the Marvell Qdeo in it.

I want a BP for CD, DVD and Blurays. Would like wi-fi, but don't care about any streaming services like netflix.

Maybe use it for Youtube. Is there a player that will let me use the AVR for upconverting easist?

I like the Panasonic 220 and the Sony 590.


Thanks a lot for any advice.


----------



## swarm87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13860#post_22329849
> 
> 
> Any recommendations for an inexpensive Bluray player with component video out? DVD player just died, TV is an early generation flatscreen and lacks HDMI.
> 
> I know component video outs are being phased out on Bluray players, and already gone on Panasonics, but some others should still be available.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a Bluray player instead of basic DVD because 1) I can play a few Blurays I own, even if downconverted 2) if/when TV dies, no need to upgrade player right away along with a new TV.
> 
> No recs to buy new TV, please. Work transferred me to a new city for a year, I'm subletting a fully furnished place, so this is just the existing equipment, but landlord is happy to replace the DVD player that broke.
> 
> Recommendations appreciated!



sadly i think theyre implementing the image constraint token thing soon or already have; as for player with component out i think oppo has it(might want to look into a referb to save a little)and the ps3 has a component out cable available.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13860#post_22329849
> 
> 
> Any recommendations for an inexpensive Bluray player with component video out? DVD player just died, TV is an early generation flatscreen and lacks HDMI.
> 
> I know component video outs are being phased out on Bluray players, and already gone on Panasonics, but some others should still be available.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a Bluray player instead of basic DVD because 1) I can play a few Blurays I own, even if downconverted 2) if/when TV dies, no need to upgrade player right away along with a new TV.
> 
> No recs to buy new TV, please. Work transferred me to a new city for a year, I'm subletting a fully furnished place, so this is just the existing equipment, but landlord is happy to replace the DVD player that broke.
> 
> Recommendations appreciated!


We got the Sony S370 (gather there still some new ones around even though it's 2-3 year old model) because it had component out AND passes thru copyrighted HD material. New players can't dothat via component. We got two of them. One feeds a Panny 50" plasma without HDMI. Works perfectly. This model needs to be hooked up directly via ethernet to the internet. The S380 has wifi builtin. Worked fine for 15 months in both places. One in Oakland, one in Miami via HDMI.


----------



## watchdoc

I picked up a Sony S590 and discovered a deal breaker.


The YouTube search is crippled. You will not be able to play "official" videos from major record labels. Try finding specific songs from artists such as Lady Gaga, Katy Perry, or Jason Derulo and you won't find the official versions. For me, this is a deal breaker because my 5 year old just loves to dance and watch the videos at the same time.


Supposedly, the Panny 220's YouTube search is not crippled but I haven't tested it yet.


It's a shame cause the Sony streamed netflix, hulu, and other youtube videos like a champ. Oh well, another trip to Walmart I suppose.


----------



## kwk1

That kind of sucks, I just picked up a 590 this evening.

Will have to test this out.


----------



## Gracepreacher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *watchdoc*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13860_20#post_22336195
> 
> 
> Oh well, another trip to Walmart I suppose.


Good ole Walmart. I just returned an S390 there after having it for about four months. With the instability of electronics these days, their return policy can be very helpful. Their selection is limited, but if they have what I want, I like to pick it up there for the fact that it's an easy local return - even if that means I have to pay sales tax.


----------



## sschantz

Wondering if there were any players out there that streamed both Hulu and Netflix?


----------



## Canuck31

I came across this on Kijiji --> (hmm can't post the ad for some stupid reason. Curse the stupid rules on all these various forums!!)


I have a PS3 right now but rarely play games. I can go months without playing a game on it. In the ad above the person says they are looking to get a PS3. Would it be worth it to trade him and have him pay me the difference? And is the Panasonic DMP-BDT310 worth the trade. Is it a good Blu-ray player? It seems to have mostly very positive reviews.


Edit: If you're going to move my post please tell me cause I had trouble finding it.


----------



## watchdoc

I'm looking for a Blu-ray player that will stream Netflix, Hulu, AND YouTube in HD.


Panny 220 doesn't stream in HD according the owners thread


Sony 590 has a crippled YouTube search function



Other suggestions?


Yes, I would just buy a Roku but the Roku doesn't do YouTube........


I did search and I started a thread on its own but the moderator closed the thread. I felt this is a worthy topic for its own thread. The moderators felt otherwise.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Canuck31*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13860#post_22345283
> 
> 
> I came across this on Kijiji --> (hmm can't post the ad for some stupid reason. Curse the stupid rules on all these various forums!!)
> 
> I have a PS3 right now but rarely play games. I can go months without playing a game on it. In the ad above the person says they are looking to get a PS3. Would it be worth it to trade him and have him pay me the difference? And is the Panasonic DMP-BDT310 worth the trade. Is it a good Blu-ray player? It seems to have mostly very positive reviews.
> 
> Edit: If you're going to move my post please tell me cause I had trouble finding it.



The 310 is last year's version, it's selling used for ~$100. The used slimline PS3 is about $200 used. This year's version of the 310 , the 320 is about 130. I'd check the 310 / 320 thread for reliability, what people think of it, etc.


----------



## watchdoc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sschantz*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13860#post_22343887
> 
> 
> Wondering if there were any players out there that streamed both Hulu and Netflix?




There are a ton of players that stream Hulu and Netflix. Most of them also stream YouTube. I have yet to find one that will play HD streams.


----------



## teachsac

Oppo does play Youtube HD streams.


----------



## watchdoc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13860#post_22347499
> 
> 
> Oppo does play Youtube HD streams.



The Oppo seems to do it all but $500 seems a lil steep. Especially considering the next generation Oppo player is due out in a few months.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *watchdoc*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13860#post_22348016
> 
> 
> The Oppo seems to do it all but $500 seems a lil steep. Especially considering the next generation Oppo player is due out in a few months.



And that's where you make the choice of spending money towards a long term product or one that's inexpensive, but good enough. If you want features that are not usual in other players (HD streams, upgradeability, ability to play almost anything without hiccuping, many formats, network media connectivity, etc.) delivered seamlessly and great customer service, then you pay the extra 200. If that's not critical, then you compromise with the understanding that you won't get those, but may get all that you 'need'.


I have a BDP-83, which is one generation back, and it still cranks along in excellent fashion. I've never had a problem with any disc, bluray, DVD, DVD-A, SACD not playing. I have continual firmware support despite it not being the current model. I stream using my TV for streaming, but eventually want an Oppo to use its scaling to handle input streams, have confidence that it would do as good a job with it as it does with other, problematic media.


I probably will get the next Oppo, which I expect will have new features, but will still sell for 500; my BDP-83 goes into my bedroom then. 500 is steep now if you compare it to something that costs 100, but if you're in the mid to upper 200's, it might be good to think of an Oppo (just my opinion), they hold their value well, are incredibly well supported and the best - at three years along, I can still sell mine used for 450, having paid $50 for three year's use.


----------



## parry

Where do you see it mentioned in the owners manual for Panasonic DMP-BDT220 that it does not stream in HD? I could not find that statement..please enlighten us


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *watchdoc*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13860#post_22347396
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a Blu-ray player that will stream Netflix, Hulu, AND YouTube in HD.
> 
> Panny 220 doesn't stream in HD according the owners thread
> 
> Sony 590 has a crippled YouTube search function
> 
> Other suggestions?
> 
> Yes, I would just buy a Roku but the Roku doesn't do YouTube........
> 
> I did search and I started a thread on its own but the moderator closed the thread. I felt this is a worthy topic for its own thread. The moderators felt otherwise.


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parry*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13860#post_22355887
> 
> 
> Where do you see it mentioned in the owners manual for Panasonic DMP-BDT220 that it does not stream in HD? I could not find that statement..please enlighten us


Watchdoc said owners thread, not owners manual.


----------



## parry

The only thing it doesn't stream online content in HD is Youtube, Amazon but Netflix is goood to go


----------



## Unknown user

I'm looking for a good blu ray player that can play any DVD and Blu ray A, B, & C and DVD all regions.


Any suggestions?


The cheaper the better


Thanks


----------



## Unknown user

I'm looking for a good blu ray player that can play any DVD and Blu ray A, B, & C and DVD all regions.


I have many Blu ray disc from Europe that I would like to watch and I have many American Blu rays that I would like to watch when I'm in Europe


Any suggestions?


The cheaper the better


Thanks


----------



## robotec

I'm looking for a down and dirty, no frills Blu Ray. Quality and Performance is what interests me without breaking the bank with a bunch of unneeded features. Any ideas?


Thanks


----------



## ibill1

I am taking delivery of an 80" Sharp 3D display this coming Friday. Will either of these 3d players be adaquate or should I be looking at something else. I'm refering to the 220 and 590. I know the benefits and downfalls of each. I have a 65" sharp non 3d now and my LG BR has been fine. I'm interested mostly in streaming and this panel is going to show the short comings of alot of material. I just signed up for Amazom Prime but my current LG does not support it. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ibill1*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13860#post_22363777
> 
> 
> I am taking delivery of an 80" Sharp 3D display this coming Friday. Will either of these 3d players be adaquate or should I be looking at something else. I'm refering to the 220 and 590. I know the benefits and downfalls of each. I have a 65" sharp non 3d now and my LG BR has been fine. I'm interested mostly in streaming and this panel is going to show the short comings of alot of material. I just signed up for Amazom Prime but my current LG does not support it. Any thoughts? Thanks



I have the 80" sharp, and I alternate between the 320 and 790 pretty regularly. Both work great. As long as you know the up and down sode of each, you're good to go.


S~


----------



## Selden Ball

If you're spending that much money on the TV, you probably should consider a Sony BDP-S790. It has more video upscaling options that can be used when watching DVDs. Quite a few people seem to prefer Sony's streaming options to Panasonic's.


----------



## ibill1

Thanks for the replies. I'm trying to decide if going with the 790 over the 590 will be of benefit to me. It is essentially $109.00 more and may be worth it. Amazon just sent me an email to get a $25 gift card if I purchase the Panny 220. I purchase quite a bit from there and this would be an incentive to go with the Panny. Choices, Choices.


----------



## BillP

IMO, the main reason to go with the 790 over the 590 (or the 220/320) is for multichannel analog audio. Otherwise, save your money (BluRay discs will look identical).


----------



## johncourt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ibill1*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13890#post_22367619
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies. I'm trying to decide if going with the 790 over the 590 will be of benefit to me. It is essentially $109.00 more and may be worth it. Amazon just sent me an email to get a $25 gift card if I purchase the Panny 220. I purchase quite a bit from there and this would be an incentive to go with the Panny. Choices, Choices.



Panny's DVD upconvert looks fantastic. Their file support is very limited. I can't get anything to play aside from mp4.


----------



## reppa

Is the PS3 still a good option for bluray? I'll play games as well, but picture quality is what I am concerned with.


----------



## BillP

For BluRay PQ, players are pretty much the same. For upscaled DVD, the PS3 is a little dated (there are better players for upscaling).


----------



## flyfisherman733

I have been using my son's PS3 as a blu-ray/DVD player. I have a Samsung SmartTV that it is connected to it. My son is going to be moving out soon so I'm looking at having to buy a blu-ray player or buy another PS3. I don't play video games.


I like the PS3 because it is a "smart" machine that has a wireless connection to access Netflix. The SmartTV has also a wireless connection but it is much slower. The PS3 also has great picture quality playing back blue-ray or a standard DVD.


What I don't like about the PS3 is the numerous settings that can be set for audio and video outputs. I guess this is plus if I knew I was doing and what all the settings mean but I don't. I fiddle with them trial and error until I get things to work reasonably well.


The PS3 supported my Sony wireless headphones until I got the flat screen Samsung TV. As soon as the HDMI cable was plugged in my optical connection wouldn't work for my headphone base station (or I couldn't figure out how to tweak it so that it would work).


To top it all off I have an old Pioneer receiver that only allows me to "PASS THRU" my HDMI signal to the TV and I'm using the speakers on the TV (hey it works). I'm thinking about upgrading the receiver to a ONKYO TX-NR414 5.1-Channel 3-D Ready Network A/V Receiver.


With all of the above said, is there a blu-ray player that would be compatible with the Samsung SmartTV and ONKYO receiver? Would the player support my Sony wireless headphones as well as play through the speakers from the reciever? It would be nice if the receiver/player would have a decent wireless connection to stream Netflix (or similar) movies. Or am I looking at buying another PS3 and forget about the headphones?


Thanks.


----------



## mdavej

No reason to get a PS3. Just about any player will do everything you listed. The Panasonic 220 would probably be best in your case since you need optical and don't mention DLNA. If you could use digital coax, I'd recommend the sony 590 instead since it has a slightly better netflix interface almost exactly like the one on your PS3 and the same menu system which you're accustomed to.


EDIT: Correction. The 590 has optical and coax as Selden says below. The 390 has no optical, only coax.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13890#post_22374765
> 
> 
> No reason to get a PS3. Just about any player will do everything you listed. The Panasonic 220 would probably be best in your case since you need optical and don't mention DLNA. If you could use digital coax, I'd recommend the sony 590 instead since it has a slightly better netflix interface almost exactly like the one on your PS3 and the same menu system which you're accustomed to.


I hate Sony's menu system







But that's my preference.


S~


----------



## Selden Ball

FWIW, the S590 has both optical and coax digital audio outputs. As with all other Blu-ray players, you'll get the best results using HDMI, so upgrading your receiver does seem reasonable. FWIW, some people complain that Onkyo AVRs tend to run hot, although the current generation supposedly runs cooler, and that Onkyo seems to have had a high defect rate in recent years.


----------



## flyfisherman733

Thank you--Selden, Teach, MDaveJ-- I'm going to check out the Sony blu-ray. Sounds like the ticket. Pardon my ignorance-- what is DLNA? I went to the DLNA website and looks like a standard interface between various devices. To play and display pictures and movies off a smartphone? Right now, I'm hoping to get all my stuff just to work that's hooked to the TV.


As far as receivers go, I'm also thinking about the YAMAHA RX-V373BL 5.1-Channel AV Receiver. Heat would be an issue since my unit would be in a semi-enclosed space. I know allo receivers I have owned to date run a little warm. Plus I also read that if I have RCA hook-ups, that they won't be converted thru the HDMI cable. Does that sound right? I have a cable box that hooks up like a VCR which I now have hooked directly to the TV. It works okay but the picture quality is variable.


Thoughts?


Thanks again on the Blu-Ray info.


----------



## mdavej

You use DLNA to watch videos/music/pictures on your TV which are stored on your computer. Sony excels at it, Panny does not. It's probably already built in to your smart TV. Not sure what DLNA options there are for phones. There are probably quite a few. I guess Airplay is a bit like DLNA but not the same thing. But I'm old, so I don't see the point of watching a movie on a 3" screen when you could watch it on your 60" screen.


For your current system, I'd skip RCA and run HDMI from the player to the TV, then optical from the TV to the stereo. You can simultaneously run RCA to your wireless headphone base and you should get sound on all outputs. If you're lucky, your TV may even bitstream DD/DTS 5.1 from it's HDMI inputs thru optical to your stereo. Mine does, and many other recent TV's do as well. My stereo is a lot older than yours and still works beautifully with the optical out from my TV for all sources. Worst case, you can run optical from the player to your stereo and bitstream surround while still getting audio over HDMI and RCA. Not a problem.


Personally, DLNA saves me a couple of bucks a month off my cable bill since I can watch my recordings from my PC without using a cable box. I can also watch any shows that I download and access all my music and photo libraries. It's pretty handy. You can do exactly the same thing today with your son's PS3 and PS3 Media Server running on your PC. I guess if you never used it, you won't miss it if you go with a Panny.


Like teachsac, I'm not a big fan of the sony menu system, but at least it's fast and will be familiar to you.


Good luck


----------



## buggs1a

Hi. I'm looking for which BluRay from integra, pioneer elite and Panasonic fully support Netflix hd 5.1 and DNA etc and wifi? I'm returning my oppo 93 tomorrow since it doesn't support hd Netflix.


----------



## JazzGuyy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buggs1a*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13890#post_22382963
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm looking for which BluRay from integra, pioneer elite and Panasonic fully support Netflix hd 5.1 and DNA etc and wifi? I'm returning my oppo 93 tomorrow since it doesn't support hd Netflix.



The next Oppo (103) due out in October will have HD Netflix support, it appears. Maybe you want to wait a few weeks if you liked everything else about the 93.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buggs1a*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13890#post_22382963
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm looking for which BluRay from integra, pioneer elite and Panasonic fully support Netflix hd 5.1 and DNA etc and wifi? I'm returning my oppo 93 tomorrow since it doesn't support hd Netflix.


Panasonics support Netflix, but their DLNA file support is limited. The Sonys support 5.1 with NF and Amazon and have better file support for streaming. Although Oppo will handle more. So you could wait for the 103.


S~


----------



## MoonieGT

Can anyone recommend such a player? Budget is up to $350 or so. As for connectivity and quality: just needs to connect to the TV via HDMI or component. There is no receiver/external speakers involved.


Thanks!


----------



## mdavej

Insignia: $40 on ebay.


----------



## MoonieGT

Seriously? A region free, netflix streaming blu-ray player is $40?


----------



## mdavej

Seriously. LINK 


I've bought and sold many of these over the years and they work fine. They even have exactly the same disc drive as Oppo as well as component outputs. It's kind of an anomaly because it's a store brand that uses the same components as name brands and has a big hole open for region-free hacking.


----------



## MoonieGT

Thanks for the info. When you say "region free hacking" does that mean you have to mod the player? This is for my parents...


----------



## Sianspheric

Hi,


My PS3 is about to die so i'm looking for a new Blu-ray player. I've done some research on the forum and looking at what is available in the stores near where i live there was 2 models that i though could be a good choice. Panasonic BDT220 and Sony BDP-s590.


My TV is a panasonic TCP42S2 and what i'm looking for is a player that can do a good job for upscalling DVD (at least as good as a PS3) since i still hold around 2500 DVD. I saw many good review on that point for the BDP-S790 but since that model is not available right now in Canada (but i could buy it online) i was wondering if the upscaling on the S790 is better that the S590 or even the BDT220 ?


EDIT: Forgot to mention that 3D is not really something l'm looking for and i won't use this player for streaming or for Online content.


Thanks,


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sianspheric*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13890#post_22387478
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> My PS3 is about to die so i'm looking for a new Blu-ray player. I've done some research on the forum and looking at what is available in the stores near where i live there was 2 models that i though could be a good choice. Panasonic BDT220 and Sony BDP-s590.
> 
> My TV is a panasonic TCP42S2 and what i'm looking for is a player that can do a good job for upscalling DVD (at least as good as a PS3) since i still hold around 2500 DVD. I saw many good review on that point for the BDP-S790 but since that model is not available right now in Canada (but i could buy it online) i was wondering if the upscaling on the S790 is better that the S590 or even the BDT220 ?
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention that 3D is not really something l'm looking for and i won't use this player for streaming or for Online content.
> 
> Thanks,


You will do fine with either. I've always found the PS3 to be fair at DVD scaling. I own te Sony 790 and Panasonic 320, and I personally prefer the Panasonic although the 790 is quite good.


S~


----------



## Sianspheric

Thanks, I'll go with the panasonic then since my TV is also a panasonic. I should be able to enable the verra link then.


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sianspheric*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13860_60#post_22387478
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> My PS3 is about to die so i'm looking for a new Blu-ray player. I've done some research on the forum and looking at what is available in the stores near where i live there was 2 models that i though could be a good choice. Panasonic BDT220 and Sony BDP-s590.
> 
> My TV is a panasonic TCP42S2 and what i'm looking for is a player that can do a good job for upscalling DVD (at least as good as a PS3) since i still hold around 2500 DVD. I saw many good review on that point for the BDP-S790 but since that model is not available right now in Canada (but i could buy it online) i was wondering if the upscaling on the S790 is better that the S590 or even the BDT220 ?
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention that 3D is not really something l'm looking for and i won't use this player for streaming or for Online content.
> 
> Thanks,



Any BD player from Panasonic, Sony and Pioneer Elite upscales better than the PS3. Just get the BDT220. It's upscaling is better than Sony S590.


----------



## dc_pilgrim

Looking for a player for my gym set up (older TV) with:


1. Component outputs (1080i output)

2. Built-in Wifi

3. Netflix and/or Amazon Prime streaming (ideally both)

4. Not too expensive. Refurb is fine.

5. As reliable as possible


It will replace a Panny BD-60, which is starting to groan, and I'd like to get something that streams also.


I believe that in 2011 or 2012 the powers that be mandated the end of component outputs, so I am guessing may need to hunt around.


I saw there is an Insignia NS-BRDVD refurb on best buy's site for $70, but I am a little brand leary and I am not sure if it does amazon prime streaming. I don't care about region free, 3D or 5.1 audio on Netflix.


EDIT - Looks like in 2011 component got dumbed down to 480p, 2012 removed(?). On the Sony's the S570 looks like the last model. Need to figure out the last panny, last LG, etc.


Either that or see if I can get my HDMI port in the tube TV to work (it got nudged inside, so I can't hold a connection anymore).


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MoonieGT*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13890#post_22387030
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. When you say "region free hacking" does that mean you have to mod the player? This is for my parents...


Not really. Just press a couple of buttons to change regions. Very easy. You could even put it in a macro on their remote if you want. You will have to load the right firmware first. But that's easy too. Otherwise, you're looking at a substantially more expensive player.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dc_pilgrim*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13890#post_22389124
> 
> 
> Looking for a player for my gym set up (older TV) with:
> 
> 1. Component outputs (1080i output)
> 
> 2. Built-in Wifi
> 
> 3. Netflix and/or Amazon Prime streaming (ideally both)
> 
> 4. Not too expensive. Refurb is fine.
> 
> 5. As reliable as possible
> 
> It will replace a Panny BD-60, which is starting to groan, and I'd like to get something that streams also.
> 
> I believe that in 2011 or 2012 the powers that be mandated the end of component outputs, so I am guessing may need to hunt around.
> 
> I saw there is an Insignia NS-BRDVD refurb on best buy's site for $70, but I am a little brand leary and I am not sure if it does amazon prime streaming. I don't care about region free, 3D or 5.1 audio on Netflix.
> 
> EDIT - Looks like in 2011 component got dumbed down to 480p, 2012 removed(?). On the Sony's the S570 looks like the last model. Need to figure out the last panny, last LG, etc.
> 
> Either that or see if I can get my HDMI port in the tube TV to work (it got nudged inside, so I can't hold a connection anymore).


Insignia doesn't do Amazon. And $70 is about double the going price anyway.


You'll need a 2010 model to get full res on component. The Sony 570 is a good option, but I can't remember if it had Amazon or not. The 2010 panny you want is the BD85. The amazon app on that was ok, but I never could get it to stream full HD.


----------



## dc_pilgrim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13900_100#post_22389501
> 
> 
> Insignia doesn't do Amazon. And $70 is about double the going price anyway.
> 
> You'll need a 2010 model to get full res on component. The Sony 570 is a good option, but I can't remember if it had Amazon or not. The 2010 panny you want is the BD85. The amazon app on that was ok, but I never could get it to stream full HD.



The $40 Insignia does not appear to have wifi. The $70 one does.


Thanks for the tip on the panny model #. I prefer to find a refurb over used, so 2010 might be a stretch. Otherwise it might be time to take a dremel to the back of my old tv's case and see if I can widen the opening to get to my sunken HDMI port. Either that or replace the gym TV, though it otherwise works perfect.


----------



## mart1058

Alright, someone can help me with what is probably a ridiculous request... basically, I'm just looking for a small (really small, depth is what matters to me and I'm looking at around 5.5 inches deep) Blu-ray player.


I also want to stream Netflix, but I was thinking of going with a Roku for that since my current Blu-ray player is no good for Netflix streaming with wi-fi.


I also don't need anything expensive, this is just going in a bedroom.


Any help?


----------



## CCSchoch

I currently have a Panasonic 3D Blu Ray player (Can't remember exact model #, think BDT210). It streams NetFlix/Amazon,Youtube. Also can hook up an external hard drive to it via USB, however it does not play a lot of the movies I have on an external harddrive (not sure on exact formats, think DIVX / AVI is majority).


Anyway, I used to have an Oppo player that could play almost any file type thrown its way. I sold it though cause it wasn't a 3D player and didn't do streaming also. I love the Panny player, but just wish I could hook up my external drive to it.


I seen on Oppo that a BDP-93 3D player w/ streaming capabilities I want and hard drive can be had for $415 (refurbished). I REALLY don't want to spend that much on a blu ray player though.


Is there any other players out there I should be looking at for less $, that would do all I am looking for (streaming, 3D, USB hookup)?


If not, and people tell me to go w/ the Oppo -93, what about buying the refurbished ones? I know Oppo's customer service is GREAT. So is it pretty much buying a like new product? Anyone have any issues with the Oppo 3D player???



Thanks for any info


----------



## Gracepreacher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart1058*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13900_20#post_22393309
> 
> 
> Alright, someone can help me with what is probably a ridiculous request... basically, I'm just looking for a small (really small, depth is what matters to me and I'm looking at around 5.5 inches deep) Blu-ray player.
> 
> I also want to stream Netflix, but I was thinking of going with a Roku for that since my current Blu-ray player is no good for Netflix streaming with wi-fi.
> 
> I also don't need anything expensive, this is just going in a bedroom.
> 
> Any help?



If you want to play blurays, the Roku will not do. It is not a bluray player, but a streamer. That being said, it is a great streamer. I stream a lot of Netflix stuff, and I had trouble with Netflix with the Panasonic BDT-220 AND the Sony S390 - buffering or connection issues. Ended up getting a Roku for Netflix and all my troubles are gone. I picked up a budget model bluray player for blurays, so now each device can focus on it's own job, instead of me expecting one device to do it all very well. "A Jack of all trades is a master at nothing."


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCSchoch*  /t/1428909/blu-ray-player-with-usb-capabilities#post_22393326
> 
> 
> If not, and people tell me to go w/ the Oppo -93, what about buying the refurbished ones? I know Oppo's customer service is GREAT. So is it pretty much buying a like new product?



Same 1-year warranty and 30-day return as new.


-Bill


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart1058*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13890#post_22393309
> 
> 
> Alright, someone can help me with what is probably a ridiculous request... basically, I'm just looking for a small (really small, depth is what matters to me and I'm looking at around 5.5 inches deep) Blu-ray player.
> 
> I also want to stream Netflix, but I was thinking of going with a Roku for that since my current Blu-ray player is no good for Netflix streaming with wi-fi.
> 
> I also don't need anything expensive, this is just going in a bedroom.
> 
> Any help?


I don't know of any that shallow. 5 1/2 inches isn't much bigger than the disc. Smallest standalone player I know is the Panasonic BBT01 @ 7-1/16 x 1-1/8 x 7-1/16inches


S~


----------



## Selden Ball

Many current generation standalone BD players (e.g. those from Sony or Sharp) are just slightly less than 8" deep. While that's shallower than previous players, which were more like 12" deep, it's not the 5" you mention.


External computer disc readers are about 6" on a side, but that would imply the use of an HTPC, which is a whole other can of worms.


----------



## niccolo

I'm renting a furnished place with an older EDTV plasma that has component but not HDMI input. The DVD player died, and I had my landlord order me a Sony S390 replacement, mistakenly thinking it had component outputs when all it has is composite and HDMI. I'm actually surprised how decent composite looks, e.g. playing Planet Earth blu-ray discs.


Given the constraints of EDTV, do folks thinks it's worth trying to find a player with component outs or should I just stick the with the composite? I want 1) ability to play Blurays, even if not in full HD, because I have a modest collection 2) ability to stream Netflix, Amazon, and Hulu if possible.


And budget should be modest, around $100 or a little over, i.e. the cost of the Sony S390 but not significantly more.


Any recommendations?


----------



## CCSchoch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCSchoch*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13890#post_22393326
> 
> 
> I currently have a Panasonic 3D Blu Ray player (Can't remember exact model #, think BDT210). It streams NetFlix/Amazon,Youtube. Also can hook up an external hard drive to it via USB, however it does not play a lot of the movies I have on an external harddrive (not sure on exact formats, think DIVX / AVI is majority).
> 
> Anyway, I used to have an Oppo player that could play almost any file type thrown its way. I sold it though cause it wasn't a 3D player and didn't do streaming also. I love the Panny player, but just wish I could hook up my external drive to it.
> 
> I seen on Oppo that a BDP-93 3D player w/ streaming capabilities I want and hard drive can be had for $415 (refurbished). I REALLY don't want to spend that much on a blu ray player though.
> 
> Is there any other players out there I should be looking at for less $, that would do all I am looking for (streaming, 3D, USB hookup)?
> 
> If not, and people tell me to go w/ the Oppo -93, what about buying the refurbished ones? I know Oppo's customer service is GREAT. So is it pretty much buying a like new product? Anyone have any issues with the Oppo 3D player???
> 
> Thanks for any info



Guess my question got bumped into this forum. Any help would be appreciated. Basically, my main question was is there a cheaper BR player available that will play the file formats the Oppo's do via USB / external hard drive?


In reading this forum - I seen Oppo has a new Bluray player coming out. Any word on the cost?


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCSchoch*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13920#post_22395020
> 
> 
> Guess my question got bumped into this forum. Any help would be appreciated. Basically, my main question was is there a cheaper BR player available that will play the file formats the Oppo's do via USB / external hard drive?
> 
> In reading this forum - I seen Oppo has a new Bluray player coming out. Any word on the cost?



The BDP-83 (which I have still) was $499 when it came out, so was the BDP-93 when it came out, I would expect Oppo to price the BDP-103 at $499.


The BDP-83 still sells for about $450 online used, so it's not a bad investment..


The refurbished 93's have the same warranty as the new (1 year parts, 1 year labor), people have found that many times Oppo will fix an out of warranty unit for shipping costs only; otherwise, it's about $70 for fixing anything afterwards. I've had mine for three years without a single problem; my parents have had their BDP-80 for two years without any problem.


I think you can be confident that their units last or are very quickly fixed and gotten back to you. The new units (103, 105) are going to be great, but do include (like other new units) the Cinavia watermarking, which prevents playing backup disks, while the 93 does not have that restriction.


I think the refurbished BDP-93 is a great deal right now and would do everything you want it to do, no worries about the company supporting it, the new units are going to be amazing (probably get one in a few months).


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13920#post_22394376
> 
> 
> I'm renting a furnished place with an older EDTV plasma that has component but not HDMI input. The DVD player died, and I had my landlord order me a Sony S390 replacement, mistakenly thinking it had component outputs when all it has is composite and HDMI. I'm actually surprised how decent composite looks, e.g. playing Planet Earth blu-ray discs.
> 
> Given the constraints of EDTV, do folks thinks it's worth trying to find a player with component outs or should I just stick the with the composite? I want 1) ability to play Blurays, even if not in full HD, because I have a modest collection 2) ability to stream Netflix, Amazon, and Hulu if possible.
> 
> And budget should be modest, around $100 or a little over, i.e. the cost of the Sony S390 but not significantly more.
> 
> Any recommendations?


Personally I'd stick with composite on that old display. That $100 would be better spent on a new display in the future that could take full advantage of HD. Otherwise, there are recommendations for some 2010 models with component a few posts up. The Sony S570 is a good one that's going for under $70 on ebay these days.


----------



## CCSchoch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13920#post_22395386
> 
> 
> The BDP-83 (which I have still) was $499 when it came out, so was the BDP-93 when it came out, I would expect Oppo to price the BDP-103 at $499.
> 
> The BDP-83 still sells for about $450 online used, so it's not a bad investment..
> 
> The refurbished 93's have the same warranty as the new (1 year parts, 1 year labor), people have found that many times Oppo will fix an out of warranty unit for shipping costs only; otherwise, it's about $70 for fixing anything afterwards. I've had mine for three years without a single problem; my parents have had their BDP-80 for two years without any problem.
> 
> I think you can be confident that their units last or are very quickly fixed and gotten back to you. The new units (103, 105) are going to be great, but do include (like other new units) the Cinavia watermarking, which prevents playing backup disks, while the 93 does not have that restriction.
> 
> I think the refurbished BDP-93 is a great deal right now and would do everything you want it to do, no worries about the company supporting it, the new units are going to be amazing (probably get one in a few months).




What are the new players going to have upgraded over the -93? I read HD 5.1 streaming via Amazon (assume netflix too)... just curious if I should just wait (as I am in no hurry).


Secondly, is there no other bluray players out there to be had that will play the video formats that the Oppo's do via external hard drives that are a little cheaper? I don't need a universal player and to tell the truth, when I went from an Oppo to the Panny, I didn't see much (if any) difference in picture quality.

So, was thinking if there's a cheaper player out there that will play the video formats the Oppo does w/ comparible video quality of my Panny, would like to give that a try.


----------



## mart1058




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gracepreacher*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13920#post_22393387
> 
> 
> If you want to play blurays, the Roku will not do. It is not a bluray player, but a streamer. That being said, it is a great streamer. I stream a lot of Netflix stuff, and I had trouble with Netflix with the Panasonic BDT-220 AND the Sony S390 - buffering or connection issues. Ended up getting a Roku for Netflix and all my troubles are gone. I picked up a budget model bluray player for blurays, so now each device can focus on it's own job, instead of me expecting one device to do it all very well. "A Jack of all trades is a master at nothing."



This is what I was planning on doing as well, I just wanted to find a small Blu-ray to go along with the Roku. I have the same issues with Netflix you do, so I'm glad the Roku would make that better, maybe I'll just keep the current Blu-ray and add the Roku. Thanks guys!


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCSchoch*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13920#post_22395886
> 
> 
> What are the new players going to have upgraded over the -93? I read HD 5.1 streaming via Amazon (assume netflix too)... just curious if I should just wait (as I am in no hurry).
> 
> Secondly, is there no other bluray players out there to be had that will play the video formats that the Oppo's do via external hard drives that are a little cheaper? I don't need a universal player and to tell the truth, when I went from an Oppo to the Panny, I didn't see much (if any) difference in picture quality.
> 
> So, was thinking if there's a cheaper player out there that will play the video formats the Oppo does w/ comparible video quality of my Panny, would like to give that a try.



That's still up in the air, the official release hasn't been done, so no specs to look at. There is information from units seen at trade shows that have video and audio inputs to the units, looks like IP control of the units and several other interesting things. They've dropped support of eSata hard drives, focusing on addition of USB hard drives only, there's a slew of other changes.


Check out the 103/105 anticipation thread for a lot more info.


Hopefully you can find a less expensive player that handles all of the file formats for you. If not, the option of the Oppo is there if its features are worth it to you.


----------



## allyn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johncourt*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13890#post_22367868
> 
> 
> Panny's DVD upconvert looks fantastic. Their file support is very limited. I can't get anything to play aside from mp4.


Can anyone comment on the DVD upconversion of the Panasonic 220 compared to the Sony S590? I don't need 2d-to-3d conversion because I don't have a 3d tv (Samsung UN60EH6000).


I'm leaning toward the Sony S590 because of the better media file support but only if the upconversion is good. This will be my first blu-ray player and I have a lot of DVDs I will still want to watch.


Thanks.


----------



## CCSchoch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13920#post_22396188
> 
> 
> That's still up in the air, the official release hasn't been done, so no specs to look at. There is information from units seen at trade shows that have video and audio inputs to the units, looks like IP control of the units and several other interesting things. They've dropped support of eSata hard drives, focusing on addition of USB hard drives only, there's a slew of other changes.
> 
> Check out the 103/105 anticipation thread for a lot more info.
> 
> Hopefully you can find a less expensive player that handles all of the file formats for you. If not, the option of the Oppo is there if its features are worth it to you.



Thanks!!! When you say dropped the eSata hard drives, does that also mean there won't be an ethernet connection to hook up to a network wired? Or just that for external hard drives, you have to use USB? I would think you'd still be able to use a wired connection for streaming and not forced to use wireless.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCSchoch*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13920#post_22398533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13920#post_22396188
> 
> 
> That's still up in the air, the official release hasn't been done, so no specs to look at. There is information from units seen at trade shows that have video and audio inputs to the units, looks like IP control of the units and several other interesting things. They've dropped support of eSata hard drives, focusing on addition of USB hard drives only, there's a slew of other changes.
> 
> Check out the 103/105 anticipation thread for a lot more info.
> 
> Hopefully you can find a less expensive player that handles all of the file formats for you. If not, the option of the Oppo is there if its features are worth it to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!! When you say dropped the eSata hard drives, does that also mean there won't be an ethernet connection to hook up to a network wired? Or just that for external hard drives, you have to use USB? I would think you'd still be able to use a wired connection for streaming and not forced to use wireless.
Click to expand...


It still has ethernet. eSata was an alternative to USB; the new models have USB only.


-Bill


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allyn*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13920#post_22398432
> 
> 
> Can anyone comment on the DVD upconversion of the Panasonic 220 compared to the Sony S590? I don't need 2d-to-3d conversion because I don't have a 3d tv (Samsung UN60EH6000).
> 
> I'm leaning toward the Sony S590 because of the better media file support but only if the upconversion is good. This will be my first blu-ray player and I have a lot of DVDs I will still want to watch.
> 
> Thanks.


They look about the same to me. The panny has some artificial sharpness you can add which I think looks awful, but some people like the effect. In any case, DVDs look very good on both (if you turn off all panny's effects). Best to check some reviews because I haven't done any formal testing. This is just my opinion of how it looks.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13920#post_22398552
> 
> 
> It still has ethernet. eSata was an alternative to USB; the new models have USB only.
> 
> -Bill



What Bill said. Not a bad move, choose one technology out of two equivalent ones. Ethernet and wireless are still there.


----------



## flyfisherman733

This a follow-up to my previous posts regarding a Blu-ray player vs. PS3 etc,


I bought the Costco version of the Sony player -- BDP-BX59 (instead of the S590) because they are virtually identical and I liked getting the hdmi cable to boot. I also bit the bullet and purchased a Yamaha RX-V673 receiver. It was only the receiver that I could find that the up-conversion on the RCA cables to the HDMI cable published in the specifications so there were no surprises.


So here's my new configuration:


BX59 and PS3 --> plug to into the HDMI ports provided on the receiver

TV cable box--Digital coax audio cable and video RCA cable ---> plugged into a provided spot on the receiver

One HDMI cable going from the receiver to the Samsung TV


The optical digital on the BDP-BX59 (blu-ray) ---> charging station of my wireless Sony headphones (as recommended here on AVS)

The RCA audio cables (R & L or Red & White) on the Cable box --> charging station of my Sony headphones



So, every component is hooked up and works. Works well.


The wireless connection works great with the Sony Blu-Ray. Just a hair slower than the PS3 but not really an issue. For people who have not be exposed to the PS3 style Sony interface, the set up can be kind of confusing but not nearly as confusing as the PS3 settings. Besides Netflix (there's even a Netflix button on the remote) there are a host of other video streaming options besides the normal Amazon and Hulu. There's YouTube and a couple concert video connections to name a couple. There is also internet radio with some free services and others like Pandora that have to be subscribed to, I haven't verified if my Playstation account will work on this device as well. I'll get around to that eventually. The playback quality for Netflix, blu-ray discs and DVD's is really high quality. I played an audio CD and the sound is fantastic.


The Yamaha V673 is the best receiver I have purchased to date. My sound system has never sounded bettter! I thought the YPAO thing was a gimmick but it really does a great job fine tuning the speaker system. There are tons of settings and the on-screen gui makes it much more undertandable vs. going through one-line sub menus on the device LCD display. The remote is easy to use and understandable and makes it easy to "short-cut" to different inputs in the system.


Probably the only glitch and it was glitch with the PS3 is using the wireles head phones. The Sony wireless head phones uses the same lower channels as the wireless Wi-Fi. This was a show stopper on the headphones before I purchased a dual-band wireless router (Belkin-- I don't recommend this brand--heard Netgear is better). The channel conflicts sometimes keeps causing Netflix to reload repeatedly. I can usually get around this by pressing the button on the headphones to get it to acquire another band in the channel. There are times when everything, Netflix included, gets kind of finicky and I have to forgo the headphones. That doesn't happen too often. I can aslo get better results if Netflix loads the whole movie and starts playing before picking up the headphones. Also, as a side note, someone warming a meal in the microwave can kill the signal to the headphones as well.


In a nutshell, I am real happy how my system upgrade has turned out. The receiver was kind of pricey (for my budget) but that was offset by not having to do "work arounds" to make everything work. I appreciate the help I received here on the AVS forum.


----------



## Usher99

New to this forum and a bit overwhelmed.







Want to purchase my first blu-ray player with excellent up-rez capability and ability to stream from many sources w/o another box.

Abilty to decode almost anything like SAcd or even know how to display jpegs on CD would be great. right now have Sony Bravia 32" which does look a tad better at 1080p (I know it isn't giant).

AVR is brand new NAD T757. I had been looking at the Denon 1713 which looks like it fits the bill or the Oppo 93 though I see a thread here implying a new model soon. $500 bucks is about the max

I think. I admit not knowing enough to ask all the pertinent questions and appreciate any help. I can wait a month or two if necessary. Thanks, Mike


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Usher99*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13920#post_22400262
> 
> 
> New to this forum and a bit overwhelmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to purchase my first blu-ray player with excellent up-rez capability and ability to stream from many sources w/o another box.
> 
> Abilty to decode almost anything like SAcd or even know how to display jpegs on CD would be great. right now have Sony Bravia 32" which does look a tad better at 1080p (I know it isn't giant).
> 
> AVR is brand new NAD T757. I had been looking at the Denon 1713 which looks like it fits the bill or the Oppo 93 though I see a thread here implying a new model soon. $500 bucks is about the max
> 
> I think. I admit not knowing enough to ask all the pertinent questions and appreciate any help. I can wait a month or two if necessary. Thanks, Mike


Sony's can also play SACDs, though not DVD-A. Solid all-around player.


S~


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Usher99*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13920#post_22400262
> 
> 
> New to this forum and a bit overwhelmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to purchase my first blu-ray player with excellent up-rez capability and ability to stream from many sources w/o another box.
> 
> Abilty to decode almost anything like SAcd or even know how to display jpegs on CD would be great. right now have Sony Bravia 32" which does look a tad better at 1080p (I know it isn't giant).
> 
> AVR is brand new NAD T757. I had been looking at the Denon 1713 which looks like it fits the bill or the Oppo 93 though I see a thread here implying a new model soon. $500 bucks is about the max
> 
> I think. I admit not knowing enough to ask all the pertinent questions and appreciate any help. I can wait a month or two if necessary. Thanks, Mike



If $500 is your max and you want a universal player for SACD, etc, it's difficult not to put Oppo at the top of your list (Oppo 93, or wait for the 103).


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13920#post_22400274
> 
> 
> Sony's can also play SACDs, though not DVD-A. Solid all-around player.
> 
> 
> S~



Yes, I have been pleased with Sony BDP S-590. It probably doesn't upscale as well as the Oppo (though the upscaling works fine for my needs) and it doesn't have the Multi-channel analog outs or dual HDMI, but Sony's DLNA works great and I believe it has a wider variety of streaming service offerings than the Oppo. You may not need the upscaling so much if you use the $350+ you save with this player to purchase Blu-rays to replace your favorite DVDs.


----------



## hernanu

I'll echo Bill.


If your budget is 500 (or even if it's above), the Oppo is it. The choice then is to get a refurbished BDP-93 (at $415 now) or wait some weeks for the 103 to come out at 499. I'm waiting and will add a second Oppo, having a rock solid BDP-83 (Oppo's first bluray, 2009) still rocking anything that comes.


Just my opinion, but given all the Oppo goodness, if it's within your budget, for an all around player there's no alternative; if it's not in your budget, there's good alternatives with limitations.


----------



## yaomizzle

Title says it all. Have been using a ps3 for nearly day one just wondering if I will see significant PQ increase by going with any of these


Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Selden Ball

The quality of Blu-ray images and lossless audio over HDMI would be no different. However, the Sony BDP-S790 has more options for image manipulation which can help with marginal DVDs.


----------



## Mupi

Does the DMP-BDT220 have the same responsiveness as the older model DMP-BDT210. The older model DMP-BDT210 was around $200. I wonder why the 220 is a lot cheaper? Secrets of Home Theater had a very positive review of the 210. Does the 220 live up to the same expectations?


----------



## ten8yp

I'm curious what is the proper monetary ratio from bluray player to receiver/speakers...


Should I spend close to the same amount of money on a BD player as I did on my receiver? Less or more?


----------



## mdavej

^^^

If you're talking all digital, then even the cheapest player is going to give you the same sound quality as the most expensive one (bits are bits). So the player price doesn't matter. IMO, it's always best to put as much money at the business end (amp/speakers) as you can. If you're talking analog, then it makes sense to get a better player. But it makes more sense to get an amp that supports digital inputs.


When you spend more on a player, you don't get better digital sound output, you get better analog, better upconversion, more features and more powerful processors for faster loads. Some prefer to get a high quality universal player like Oppo or similar that will last many years. Others opt to replace their less expensive player every few years to get the latest streaming features and better load times. I'm in the latter camp, but both approaches are valid.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ten8yp*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13920#post_22408521
> 
> 
> I'm curious what is the proper monetary ratio from bluray player to receiver/speakers...
> 
> Should I spend close to the same amount of money on a BD player as I did on my receiver? Less or more?



I'd say, in order of importance on how to spread your money:


Speakers, including subwoofer - at least 50% of your expenditure (I did about 70%).
Room treatments. To tame your room.
Receiver - pick for features, most current receivers will handle the power requirements correctly.
Any media sources - pick by type of media you want to use, features and what you want to spend. Now this is a bluray player or a streaming box, but a lot of streaming is done by TV's.
cables and connectors. These should be the least of your expense.


Many people don't use room treatments, but these can have great impact on the sound. You should spend a higher amount on your bluray player only if you want the features that a higher priced player delivers. Otherwise, get a good reliable mid or lower range player.


----------



## stakats

I'm looking for a Blu-ray player that's region-free for DVDs (not necessary to be region-free for Blu-ray) and ideally also supports Amazon video. Does such a thing exist outside my imagination? Many thanks!


----------



## ten8yp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13920#post_22408798
> 
> 
> I'd say, in order of importance on how to spread your money:
> 
> Speakers, including subwoofer - at least 50% of your expenditure (I did about 70%).
> Room treatments. To tame your room.
> Receiver - pick for features, most current receivers will handle the power requirements correctly.
> Any media sources - pick by type of media you want to use, features and what you want to spend. Now this is a bluray player or a streaming box, but a lot of streaming is done by TV's.
> cables and connectors. These should be the least of your expense.
> 
> Many people don't use room treatments, but these can have great impact on the sound. You should spend a higher amount on your bluray player only if you want the features that a higher priced player delivers. Otherwise, get a good reliable mid or lower range player.



Not exactly what I was looking for but since you listed it I will give you nitty gritty details of approx what I've spent and you tell me what fits in the ???? blank... So far I've considered Panasonic BDT 210 and 220, Sony S590, Oppo BDP-93


TV - $2000

Speakers - $1000

Room Treatment - Double drywall and green glue - $300 extra

Receiver - $550

Sources-Xbox 360, original xbox, PS2, Sony Vaio laptop HTPC, Samsung SMT-H3272 HD DVR box, ???? BR player - other than gaming on the 360, the BluRay player will be my first REAL source expense

Cables and connectors - about $100


----------



## mdavej

As I said, the dollar amount does not make any difference in terms of sound. You can put $40-$2000 if you want. Personally I'd keep it around $100 or whatever amount gets you the features you want. It's not related at all to the amount you've already spent. Since we don't know what capabilities your receiver has, we can't make any better recommendations.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ten8yp*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13920#post_22409283
> 
> 
> Not exactly what I was looking for but since you listed it I will give you nitty gritty details of approx what I've spent and you tell me what fits in the ???? blank... So far I've considered Panasonic BDT 210 and 220, Sony S590, Oppo BDP-93
> 
> TV - $2000
> 
> Speakers - $1000
> 
> Room Treatment - Double drywall and green glue - $300 extra
> 
> Receiver - $550
> 
> Sources-Xbox 360, original xbox, PS2, Sony Vaio laptop HTPC, Samsung SMT-H3272 HD DVR box, ???? BR player - other than gaming on the 360, the BluRay player will be my first REAL source expense
> 
> Cables and connectors - about $100



Unless you need DVD-A and SACD support, plus stream a lot of files over DLNA (avi, etc), you will do fine with either the Sony or the Panasonic. If you have Amazon Prime, then SOny is the only one of the three that can do 5.1 audio. I have all three (well sort of) Panasonic 320, Sony 790, and Oppo 93. Oppo gets the least use of te three.


S~


----------



## guima

What's the player with the very "best" drive transport in the market?


Best in, low loading/seek times, less finicky concerning reading media (defects), and most importantly, silent when playing a BD/DVD.


I'm considering:


Denon DBT-1713UD

Oppo BDP-93/103


and Panasonic BDT500 which I own and like. It's not the most silent drive transport, but it is certainly better than the alternative at the same price (eg sony BDP-s790 which is pretty noisy).


----------



## dhkinil

I have searched this thread so i did not find what I need to know.... I have a BD 85 and I like it, but with the looming hockey lockout I will probably resucscribe to Netflix. My '85 does not support closed captioning and I know not all of Netflix has CC, but are there any current players that do not support CC on Netflix, or am I okay with any current player?


Thanks,


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ten8yp*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13920#post_22409283
> 
> 
> Not exactly what I was looking for but since you listed it I will give you nitty gritty details of approx what I've spent and you tell me what fits in the ???? blank... So far I've considered Panasonic BDT 210 and 220, Sony S590, Oppo BDP-93
> 
> TV - $2000
> 
> Speakers - $1000
> 
> Room Treatment - Double drywall and green glue - $300 extra
> 
> Receiver - $550
> 
> Sources-Xbox 360, original xbox, PS2, Sony Vaio laptop HTPC, Samsung SMT-H3272 HD DVR box, ???? BR player - other than gaming on the 360, the BluRay player will be my first REAL source expense
> 
> Cables and connectors - about $100



Well, I did put in more than you asked for, but just to put it in perspective, the receiver was ranked above the sources.


Your bluray choice would depend on how you're going to use it. I'm an Oppo fan and satisfied customer, but my use may differ from yours.


For a more expensive Bluray player:


My use is music about 50% of the time, have a large selection of CD's and was excited to be able to use the Oppo to play that and to explore both SACD and DVD-A's, which I've bought a good number of since I got the Oppo BDP-83. I also wanted to get a player that would last. A perfectly good strategy is to buy one that won't last but which is cheap enough that you can buy a newer version every two or three years (or less) without losing a lot of money. I also had other features, like being able to play movies, music and photos from a network drive via DLNA about two years before other player came out with those. No streaming, though, but that was covered by my TV. Current Oppo versions support streaming.


The Oppo is also an excellent DVD and other media upscaler, as are several of the more expensive bluray players. This is important to me, as I have many DVDs that are not currently and may never be produced in bluray format.


Picture quality and audio quality is important to me, so I wanted the best for all media that I'm using.


For a less expensive Bluray player:


If you're going to use the player only for blurays and streaming. Many players are out that have good bluray performance, reasonable streaming performance and implement DLNA at limited levels. If those are your uses, then more power to you and get a good player for 1-200 dollars. If you have or will have only a few blurays, few DVDs and want mostly streaming, then you probably want these.


If you're only interested in streaming, there are boxes that will do that well that cost about what a low end bluray player costs.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guima*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13950#post_22409460
> 
> 
> What's the player with the very "best" drive transport in the market?
> 
> Best in, low loading/seek times, less finicky concerning reading media (defects), and most importantly, silent when playing a BD/DVD.
> 
> I'm considering:
> 
> Denon DBT-1713UD
> 
> Oppo BDP-93/103
> 
> and Panasonic BDT500 which I own and like. It's not the most silent drive transport, but it is certainly better than the alternative at the same price (eg sony BDP-s790 which is pretty noisy).


Denon and the new Marantz 5007 have really nice drive units. The Marantz are super fast and even beat Panasonic. I was quite shocked when I saw the results.


S~


----------



## guima




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13950#post_22410048
> 
> 
> Denon and the new Marantz 5007 have really nice drive units. The Marantz are super fast and even beat Panasonic. I was quite shocked when I saw the results.
> 
> S~



Yeah, just hope the denon (DBT-1713UD) comes with internal memory along with that oppo price.


Otherwise it's going to be a $50 player until oppo is out.


----------



## Bitten by HT

Which Bluray if I already have a video processor ?


My home theater build is almost complete and I have most of the equipment. I already have a Lumagen Radiance Mini 3D video processor and started looking for a bluray player. I heard about the Oppo BDP 95 and the reviews sounded impressive BUT it seems as though it delivered such a stunning video picture because of the video processing.


Since I'm already using a video processing, doesn't it make sense to choose a player that excels in other features like streaming, user interface, etc ?


If it helps to know the rest of the equipment to put it in context ....

JVC DLA X70RBU projector

Panamorph F480SYS anamorphic lens

Vutec 110" 2.35 cinemascope screen

Denon 4311 Ci AVR

Jamo LCR/surround speakers

Velodyne SC602 subwoofer


(this is a repost....I originally put it in the wrong thread)


----------



## Selden Ball

For what it's worth, quite a few people seem to like Sony's streaming interface. Of course, some do not. In other words, you might investigate their BDP-S590. (The less expensive S390 doesn't support 3D.)


----------



## Usher99

Thanks for the comments--appreciated. I see no votes for the Denon 1713--it is an 11 pounder but seems to do everything.

I'll wait for the new Oppo at about the same price unless it doesn't recognize a format I definitely need or stream something i can't live w/o--doubtful.

Few c/o here I see about Oppo tech support either.


----------



## ten8yp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13920#post_22408684
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> If you're talking all digital, then even the cheapest player is going to give you the same sound quality as the most expensive one (bits are bits). So the player price doesn't matter. IMO, it's always best to put as much money at the business end (amp/speakers) as you can. If you're talking analog, then it makes sense to get a better player. But it makes more sense to get an amp that supports digital inputs.
> 
> When you spend more on a player, you don't get better digital sound output, you get better analog, better upconversion, more features and more powerful processors for faster loads. Some prefer to get a high quality universal player like Oppo or similar that will last many years. Others opt to replace their less expensive player every few years to get the latest streaming features and better load times. I'm in the latter camp, but both approaches are valid.



Maybe I just dont understand the difference between digital and analog. I'm running everything through HDMI (obviously digital). I dont understand why anyone would use analog outputs unless you're just crazy and like vinyl/vhs better than cd, DVD, bluray, or MP3. Or maybe if they have an old TV/receiver that isn't HDMI, in which case they should be buying a new TV/receiver instead of thinking about a blu ray player first.


I'll explain my needs again below... (this isn't my first post in this thread)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13950#post_22409332
> 
> 
> As I said, the dollar amount does not make any difference in terms of sound. You can put $40-$2000 if you want. Personally I'd keep it around $100 or whatever amount gets you the features you want. It's not related at all to the amount you've already spent. Since we don't know what capabilities your receiver has, we can't make any better recommendations.



I'm trying to gauge my cost to value... will I get the real value out of a $500 Oppo or not?


I have an Onkyo TX-NR709 and currently a Mits 73737. Will be upgrading to 135" front projector and screen around Christmas.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13950#post_22409440
> 
> 
> Unless you need DVD-A and SACD support, plus stream a lot of files over DLNA (avi, etc), you will do fine with either the Sony or the Panasonic. If you have Amazon Prime, then SOny is the only one of the three that can do 5.1 audio. I have all three (well sort of) Panasonic 320, Sony 790, and Oppo 93. Oppo gets the least use of te three.
> 
> S~



That makes complete sense. But why does your Oppo get the least use?

Are you upconverting DVD's at all?

Stream more than anything else?

You just like the UI on the others better?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13950#post_22409535
> 
> 
> Well, I did put in more than you asked for, but just to put it in perspective, the receiver was ranked above the sources.
> 
> Your bluray choice would depend on how you're going to use it. I'm an Oppo fan and satisfied customer, but my use may differ from yours.
> 
> For a more expensive Bluray player:
> 
> My use is music about 50% of the time, have a large selection of CD's and was excited to be able to use the Oppo to play that and to explore both SACD and DVD-A's, which I've bought a good number of since I got the Oppo BDP-83. I also wanted to get a player that would last. A perfectly good strategy is to buy one that won't last but which is cheap enough that you can buy a newer version every two or three years (or less) without losing a lot of money. I also had other features, like being able to play movies, music and photos from a network drive via DLNA about two years before other player came out with those. No streaming, though, but that was covered by my TV. Current Oppo versions support streaming.
> 
> The Oppo is also an excellent DVD and other media upscaler, as are several of the more expensive bluray players. This is important to me, as I have many DVDs that are not currently and may never be produced in bluray format.
> 
> Picture quality and audio quality is important to me, so I wanted the best for all media that I'm using.
> 
> For a less expensive Bluray player:
> 
> If you're going to use the player only for blurays and streaming. Many players are out that have good bluray performance, reasonable streaming performance and implement DLNA at limited levels. If those are your uses, then more power to you and get a good player for 1-200 dollars. If you have or will have only a few blurays, few DVDs and want mostly streaming, then you probably want these.
> 
> If you're only interested in streaming, there are boxes that will do that well that cost about what a low end bluray player costs.



Sorry man but I think my real question got lost in there somewhere... Thanks for taking the time to respond though...


I've read 3000 posts in this thread ALL that say that exact same thing.


I have posted in this thread before so dont think that I was trying to cheat the system. I know typically you post your setup, uses etc and get more detailed responses. About 6 months ago I was ready to pull the trigger on a Panny 210. Then the 220 came out and I started to question it. Then I started hearing people talking about liking the Sony's. So I started researching again. I left my uses for the blu ray player out of my most recent question this time because I dont want those things influencing your opinion of my real question..., here goes in order of importance:


-Upconverting standard DVD's (I have over 1000)

-PQ of any kind of media, particularly blurays

-best PQ for LARGE screens as I will be upgrading to 135" screen/front projection during Christmas

-3D

-streaming

-internet apps


For me there are really 5 players in my sights to choose from- Panny 210, 220, Sony S590, S790, or Oppo 93



So on to my REAL question... What is the monetary ratio I should be going for?


-Even amount receiver to BDP(this would basically be the Oppo)

-5 to 3 receiver to BDP (this would be the Sony S790)?

-5.5 to 1 (this would be a Panny 210/220 or a Sony 590)


If I have the current setup I have (I will upgrade my TV to front projection but really have no plans as of right now to upgrade my receiver or speakers), is it worth it to spend almost as much on a blu ray player as I spent on my receiver? Is the $400 difference between a Sony S590 and an Oppo 93 going to be worth it to me? I think I want the Oppo, I'm just trying to justify spending so much.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ten8yp*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13950#post_22414679
> 
> 
> That makes complete sense. But why does your Oppo get the least use?
> 
> Are you upconverting DVD's at all?
> 
> Stream more than anything else?
> 
> You just like the UI on the others better?



It gets the least use because in the digital range I can see no difference, as with most others, between my three players with BDs. As for DVD scaling, there's only so much you can do and the Panasonic does extremely well. Sony does well also. Some say the 790 is better than the Oppo 93, but I just don't see any real difference. As for streaming services, Panasonic and Sony offer so many more services. That might change with the 103/105 and the USB stick. As for DLNA streaming, I do use the Oppo more than the Sony and Panasonic because it offers more file support.


S~


----------



## mdavej

ten8yp,


IMO the 790 would be the best bang for the buck in your case. The 590 would probably be fine too, but it comes down to the upconversion. I've not seen a comparison, so I don't really know. Personally, I think the 590 is on par with most, but I've never seen it on a 135" screen. It doesn't sound like you'd be using any of Oppo's unique features anyway, so no need to spend the extra money. Sony beats Panasonic by a long shot when it comes to streaming and internet apps.


----------



## guima




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13950#post_22415308
> 
> 
> ten8yp,
> 
> IMO the 790 would be the best bang for the buck in your case. The 590 would probably be fine too, but it comes down to the upconversion. I've not seen a comparison, so I don't really know. Personally, I think the 590 is on par with most, but I've never seen it on a 135" screen. It doesn't sound like you'd be using any of Oppo's unique features anyway, so no need to spend the extra money. Sony beats Panasonic by a long shot when it comes to streaming and internet apps.



That depends on other requirements as well:


Is noise level important? If so, I'd remove the S790 from the list. It is probably the noisiest player of the bunch. And that is not even considering it's got a fan.


Is build quality important? Another reason to not go for the S790 IMO--very lightweight whic prob adds to the noise problem.


Now for streaming, s790 is certainly the best player out there; reason is processing power. Specialized processors are great for video processing, but not so great for regular tasks such as launching and running java apps (streaming clients). the s790 is very powerful with its (generic?) dual core cpu. It really feels like you are on the ps3.


Now do you want to play a cd and not have to turn on the tv to see what is playing? If so, I'd say an universal player is prob worth it.


The decision making process is pretty difficult at this point and one cannot get it all.


I like the Panasonic BDT500 out of the


----------



## slider33

Has anyone had any issues with the HDMI board on the new Panasonics?


I've had a BD-55 for about 3.5 years, and under warranty the HDMI board was replaced once. Last night, it just dumped again. It always has issues with dropping video every once in a while but now it's a full meal deal video/audio loss with an error code on the front of the player. I am running it through a Denon 2310 to an Epson 6500UB.


Anyway I am going with either a BD-87/BD-220/S390/S590. Normally I would buy Panasonic every time, but this HDMI thing has me a bit skittish.


Thanks


----------



## iolmaster

I have had a number of Panasonics and have never had any problem with connection to the internet or streaming. I bought my daughter a 220 and could not connect either wired or wireless. Panasonic could not help. Amazon shipped me another unit and the next unit would not connect either. Wired or wireless. I didn't call tech support this time and sent them both back. I checked both wired and wireless connections on the router and all other devices are connecting with no problem. My question is, is there any BD player in the 120-150 dollar range that is not having these issues. All I seem to read is how people are having problems streaming with BD players of all brands. I would like to get one but am hesitant to just keep trying. Help is appreciated.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slider33*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13950#post_22415714
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any issues with the HDMI board on the new Panasonics?
> 
> I've had a BD-55 for about 3.5 years, and under warranty the HDMI board was replaced once. Last night, it just dumped again. It always has issues with dropping video every once in a while but now it's a full meal deal video/audio loss with an error code on the front of the player. I am running it through a Denon 2310 to an Epson 6500UB.
> 
> Anyway I am going with either a BD-87/BD-220/S390/S590. Normally I would buy Panasonic every time, but this HDMI thing has me a bit skittish.
> 
> Thanks



There hasn't been any reports of bad boards on the 220/320/500. I've had every Panasonic BD player (well at least one per gen) except the interim BD50. All still work like a charm.


S~


----------



## slider33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13950#post_22416900
> 
> 
> There hasn't been any reports of bad boards on the 220/320/500. I've had every Panasonic BD player (well at least one per gen) except the interim BD50. All still work like a charm.
> 
> S~



Ok, well that's good to hear. Not sure why I had issues myself, I've owned a lot of Panasonic gear over the years and this is the first thing that has really failed before I decided to just replace it anyway. I had heard rumblings the 6500UB had handshake problems with BD players so I always thought it was that, but now I don't think so. I tried the same HDMI cable in my X360 and HD DVD player, and they worked fine. Tried the BD-55 with another cable also and same problem, so it's definitely the player. I can put it in the spare room with component so it's not a total loss but I guess after four years it's time to upgrade.


I don't really need 3D as my projector nor my receiver support it. Don't really need wifi as I have a internet hookup there but I will probably get it anyway.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slider33*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13950#post_22416987
> 
> 
> Ok, well that's good to hear. Not sure why I had issues myself, I've owned a lot of Panasonic gear over the years and this is the first thing that has really failed before I decided to just replace it anyway. I had heard rumblings the 6500UB had handshake problems with BD players so I always thought it was that, but now I don't think so. I tried the same HDMI cable in my X360 and HD DVD player, and they worked fine. Tried the BD-55 with another cable also and same problem, so it's definitely the player. I can put it in the spare room with component so it's not a total loss but I guess after four years it's time to upgrade.
> 
> I don't really need 3D as my projector nor my receiver support it. Don't really need wifi as I have a internet hookup there but I will probably get it anyway.


The Sony's are also quite nice, especially if you do any streaming. The Sony players also support 5.1 with Amazon Prime whereas the Panasonics still don't.


S~


----------



## ten8yp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13950#post_22415186
> 
> 
> It gets the least use because in the digital range I can see no difference, as with most others, between my three players with BDs. As for DVD scaling, there's only so much you can do and the Panasonic does extremely well. Sony does well also. Some say the 790 is better than the Oppo 93, but I just don't see any real difference. As for streaming services, Panasonic and Sony offer so many more services. That might change with the 103/105 and the USB stick. As for DLNA streaming, I do use the Oppo more than the Sony and Panasonic because it offers more file support.
> 
> S~



Thanks...thats good info... comparing the two was exactly what I was looking for in that respect.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13950#post_22415308
> 
> 
> ten8yp,
> 
> IMO the 790 would be the best bang for the buck in your case. The 590 would probably be fine too, but it comes down to the upconversion. I've not seen a comparison, so I don't really know. Personally, I think the 590 is on par with most, but I've never seen it on a 135" screen. It doesn't sound like you'd be using any of Oppo's unique features anyway, so no need to spend the extra money. Sony beats Panasonic by a long shot when it comes to streaming and internet apps.



Thanks sooo much for your continued input and patience with me Dave. I can be a hard sell sometimes and I admit that.


As far as the 790 to 590 I think its $175 higher price is because of the analog inputs and to place some competition with the Oppo's so its less of a target to me than the S590 or BDP-220.


As far as the Oppo, I talked to one AVS member on the phone this week that assured me that the upconversion of the Oppo was much better than the Panasonic's. Particularly on a larger screen. (He had a 210 that I was interested in possibly purchasing. He even talked me out of buying it because he thought I would like the Oppo's upconversion better).


You're right that I wouldn't use the analog features of an Oppo at all but if the upconversion is really that much better it might be worth it as I have over 1000 standard DVD's and still watch them quite frequently. It sounds like in your opinion that the upconversion really isn't that much better though and definitely not worth 4x the price difference. Is that everyone's general consensus?



I think I'm gonna go with the S590 for now and see how it goes. If I dont like it I will consider spending a bit more and getting an Oppo.


----------



## Jacktenstar

Hi


I am looking for a blu ray player with the best playback PQ and performance for DVD's and blu rays.


Does not need 3D, WIFI, Online Streaming, media streaming etc.


I have been looking at the Panasonic DMP-210, but it has stuff I do not need. Is there a cheaper lower-end model with the same disc performance, without the extras I don't need.


Maybe a DMP-75, DMP-77 or Sony model?


Which has the best PQ?


Thanks


----------



## rich584

Why are the Samsung e6500s not mentioned ? I have only Sammys, having tried Pannys and several other brands and the Sammys stream better PQ. The e6500s now get 5.1 sound on NetFlix offerings that are marked HD and 5.1.


Rich


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13950#post_22418470
> 
> 
> Why are the Samsung e6500s not mentioned ? I have only Sammys, having tried Pannys and several other brands and the Sammys stream better PQ. The e6500s now get 5.1 sound on NetFlix offerings that are marked HD and 5.1.
> 
> Rich



So have the Panasonic's for the past two generations. Samsungs biggest issue is support and reliability.


S~


----------



## rich584




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13950#post_22418663
> 
> 
> So have the Panasonic's for the past two generations. Samsungs biggest issue is support and reliability.
> 
> S~



Have you compared a Panny and a Sammy side by side? I have and the Sammy's are much better. For streaming, I mean. I had 3 BD65 Pannys and none of them got 5.1. And they didn't have the PQ of the Sammy c5500s (I also have 3 of them). As for support and reliability, I've had no problems with them. So far, my 2 e6500s have performed flawlessly. The c5500s were a bit "glitchy" but I learned to live with the glitches.


I'm not talking about streaming anything but NetFlix content, by the way.


Rich


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13950#post_22418693
> 
> 
> Have you compared a Panny and a Sammy side by side? I have and the Sammy's are much better. For streaming, I mean. I had 3 BD65 Pannys and none of them got 5.1. And they didn't have the PQ of the Sammy c5500s (I also have 3 of them). As for support and reliability, I've had no problems with them. So far, my 2 e6500s have performed flawlessly. The c5500s were a bit "glitchy" but I learned to live with the glitches.
> 
> I'm not talking about streaming anything but NetFlix content, by the way.
> 
> Rich



I have tried them all. I gave up after the C series. Lasted less than a week. The longest Samsung to ever last more than a month in my system was the 3600, which I gave away with a TV I sold a friend. 210 was a little glitchy with some users having black flashes streaming NF. X20 is spectacular with full 1080p and 5.1. General consensus around here is Sony for streaming. I have the S790 and the Panasonic 320.


S~


----------



## ten8yp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13950#post_22418470
> 
> 
> Why are the Samsung e6500s not mentioned ? I have only Sammys, having tried Pannys and several other brands and the Sammys stream better PQ. The e6500s now get 5.1 sound on NetFlix offerings that are marked HD and 5.1.
> 
> Rich



Streaming MIGHT be great... that is IF you can get it to connect and stay connected. Wireless on Sammy's is garbage. No range whatsoever and when they are connected their DIRT SLOW. Thats my main issue with them. I love the idea of having a web browser like the Sony's but I never could get it to work. Currently, I cascaded a second router down to my HT so whatever one I get will be hardwired.


----------



## Jacktenstar

Any help to my above question?


Thanks


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacktenstar*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13950#post_22418060
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am looking for a blu ray player with the best playback PQ and performance for DVD's and blu rays.
> 
> Does not need 3D, WIFI, Online Streaming, media streaming etc.
> 
> I have been looking at the Panasonic DMP-210, but it has stuff I do not need. Is there a cheaper lower-end model with the same disc performance, without the extras I don't need.
> 
> Maybe a DMP-75, DMP-77 or Sony model?
> 
> Which has the best PQ?
> 
> Thanks



BluRay PQ is pretty much the same with all players. Upscaling DVD PQ does vary, with the best upscaling generally with the more expensive players (that will also come with more features such as 3D and streaming). You don't have to use these extra features. I would recommend the Panny 110 (wired), Panny 210 (WiFi), or Sony 390. Note that the Pannys are last year's models, so you should be able to get them pretty cheaply (the advantage of the 2012 models such as the 220 is streaming, which you don't care about, hence the recommendation for last year's Panny models).


----------



## Jacktenstar

I am planning on connecting a pair of bookshelf speakers at a later date.


Don't I need two HDMI ports on the blu ray player to connect these?


Thanks


----------



## Jacktenstar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacktenstar*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13950#post_22420712
> 
> 
> I am planning on connecting a pair of bookshelf speakers at a later date.
> 
> Don't I need two HDMI ports on the blu ray player to connect these?
> 
> Thanks



Or a sound bar maybe.


----------



## redtilldead

Im planning to get the *LG BP-220* or *Samsung BD-E5300* and have a couple of questions before I take the plunge:
Which of these players handles 1080/24p better from MKV files via USB/HDD?
Unfortunately these models don't support DTS-HD, however, my Denon AVR-1312 receiver does support DTS-HD. Will I be able to get 'lossless' DTS-HD to work via MKV & USB/HDD or will the players reduce the sound to only lossy DTS?
How does the codec support compare between these two players?



Appreciate your help guys.


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacktenstar*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13950#post_22420812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacktenstar*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13950#post_22420712
> 
> 
> I am planning on connecting a pair of bookshelf speakers at a later date.
> 
> Don't I need two HDMI ports on the blu ray player to connect these?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or a sound bar maybe.
Click to expand...


The answer depends on if you plan to use an existing sound system or if you're starting from scratch. HDMI transmits the best quality digital audio signal, but you need a sound system which can decode it. Some soundbars can, some can't. To use bookshelf (or floorstanding) speakers, you'll need a receiver (or pre/pro+amp) both to decode the HDMI and to output analog signals to the speakers (or soundbar).


Dual HDMI connections are only necessary when you must provide one HDMI connection to the TV and a separate connection to the sound system. This is particularly important if you have a 3D TV and a 3D player, but the receiver is older and can handle only 2D video. If you use compatible equipment throughout (e.g. 3D TV, 3D receiver, and 3D player), you only need one HDMI output on the player, which goes to the receiver. The receiver provides its own HDMI output which connects to the TV.


----------



## rich584




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13950#post_22420183
> 
> 
> I have tried them all. I gave up after the C series. Lasted less than a week. The longest Samsung to ever last more than a month in my system was the 3600, which I gave away with a TV I sold a friend. 210 was a little glitchy with some users having black flashes streaming NF. X20 is spectacular with full 1080p and 5.1. General consensus around here is Sony for streaming. I have the S790 and the Panasonic 320.
> 
> S~



I tried Sony, Toshiba (still don't know why), Panasonic, LG, and none had the PQ the Sammys put out when streaming. I'm not a big fan of wireless anything, so I never tried the Sammys or any of the others in that manner. I did have some problems with the c5500s, but I kept getting updates and they finally became very dependable. We've had this same argument on DBSTalk and I've always recommended the Sammys and none of the people that bought them have complained. Admittedly, it has been more than two years since I tried other models and it's possible some of the other brands have surpassed the Sammys, but I just bought the two e6500s when they came out and they've been rock solid. I've even tried the c5500s and the e6500s side by side and I can't see any difference in streaming PQ between the two. Five Sammys I have and no problems. At the time I bought the Panny BD65s, I thought they were the best, but they just didn't have the streaming PQ as the Sammys. All I can relate are my experiences with all the BD players I have had.


Rich


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redtilldead*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13980#post_22421383
> 
> 
> Im planning to get the *LG BP-220* or *Samsung BD-E5300* and have a couple of questions before I take the plunge:
> Which of these players handles 1080/24p better from MKV files via USB/HDD?
> Unfortunately these models don't support DTS-HD, however, my Denon AVR-1312 receiver does support DTS-HD. Will I be able to get 'lossless' DTS-HD to work via MKV & USB/HDD or will the players reduce the sound to only lossy DTS?
> How does the codec support compare between these two players?
> 
> Appreciate your help guys.



On 1080/24p no idea.


The AVR will take care of the decoding so long as you can bitstream to it from either player, so set the digital output to bitstream, use HDMI for a connection and you should have no problem with lossless audio.


Check the manuals, but for the LG:

*From disc and USB* :

Video formats: “.avi”, “.mpg”,“.mpeg”, “.mkv”,“.mp4”, “.asf”,“.wmv”, “.m4v”(DRM free),“.vob”, “.3gp”

Video Codecs: XVID, MPEG1 SS, H.264/MPEG-4 AVC, MPEG2 PS, MPEG2 TS, VC-1 SM (WMV3)

Audio formats: Dolby Digital, DTS, MP3, WMA, AAC, AC3

*Through DLNA :*


Video formats: “.avi”, “.mpg”, “.mpeg”, “.mkv”, “.mp4”, “.asf”, “.wmv”, “.m4v” (DRM free)

Video Codecs: XVID, MPEG1 SS, H.264/MPEG-4 AVC, MPEG2 PS, MPEG2 TS, VC-1 SM (WMV3)

Audio formast: Dolby Digital, DTS, MP3, WMA, AAC, AC3


For the Samsung:


----------



## redtilldead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13980#post_22422275
> 
> 
> On 1080/24p no idea.
> 
> The AVR will take care of the decoding so long as you can bitstream to it from either player, so set the digital output to bitstream, use HDMI for a connection and you should have no problem with lossless audio.
> 
> Check the manuals, but for the LG:
> *From disc and USB* :
> 
> Video formats: “.avi”, “.mpg”,“.mpeg”, “.mkv”,“.mp4”, “.asf”,“.wmv”, “.m4v”(DRM free),“.vob”, “.3gp”
> 
> Video Codecs: XVID, MPEG1 SS, H.264/MPEG-4 AVC, MPEG2 PS, MPEG2 TS, VC-1 SM (WMV3)
> 
> Audio formats: Dolby Digital, DTS, MP3, WMA, AAC, AC3
> *Through DLNA :*
> 
> Video formats: “.avi”, “.mpg”, “.mpeg”, “.mkv”, “.mp4”, “.asf”, “.wmv”, “.m4v” (DRM free)
> 
> Video Codecs: XVID, MPEG1 SS, H.264/MPEG-4 AVC, MPEG2 PS, MPEG2 TS, VC-1 SM (WMV3)
> 
> Audio formast: Dolby Digital, DTS, MP3, WMA, AAC, AC3
> 
> For the Samsung:



Thanks for the response!


Can you please provide some more insight on what you mean by 'bitstream'? I'm guessing that this may be a common feature and that both players will support it so I do indeed get lossless audio regardless of which player I choose?


Thanks.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacktenstar*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13950#post_22420712
> 
> 
> Don't I need two HDMI ports on the blu ray player?



No, you don't. You only need dual HDMI outs if you have a 3D TV/3D BluRay player but not a 3D receiver. Since you don't have a 3D TV (based on your comment that you have no need for a 3D player), you don't need dual HDMI outs.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redtilldead*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13980#post_22421383
> 
> 
> Im planning to get the *LG BP-220* or *Samsung BD-E5300* and have a couple of questions before I take the plunge:
> Which of these players handles 1080/24p better from MKV files via USB/HDD?
> Unfortunately these models don't support DTS-HD, however, my Denon AVR-1312 receiver does support DTS-HD. Will I be able to get 'lossless' DTS-HD to work via MKV & USB/HDD or will the players reduce the sound to only lossy DTS?
> How does the codec support compare between these two players?
> 
> 
> Appreciate your help guys.



I wouldn't expect that either of these players will play DTS HD-MA or Dolby TrueHD from anything other than a Blu-ray disc, but that is also true of most any Blu-ray player (though some of the Dune players can do this). Players seem to be designed not to do so when not using a disc (probably due to industry piracy concerns), my LG and Sony players simply refuse playback of files with HD audio as unsupported or corrupt whether bitstreaming or decoding via the player.


Having owned predecessors to the LG you inquired about (BD-670 and BD-570), I would suggest avoiding LG players. Last year's model had an unusually high number of reports of failed drive mechanisms and a lot of problems with buggy software updates that still have not been adequately resolved. They also have a poor warranty which only covers labor for 90 days in the US. LG's DLNA implementation is buggy and unreliable.


They do have good file format compatibility overall, but my 670 will not play 1080p files in most file formats (I think MKV is an exception).


Most US model LG players will play PAL DVDs if the discs are region free, which most other budget players will not do, that is one positive.


I recently swapped both players out for Sony BDP-S590 players and haven't looked back.


As for 24 Hz playback, the prior year LG players do not have a native setting, you choose between 24 Hz or 60 Hz. I have a 60 Hz TV myself, but I heard that 60 Hz Netflix titles were being converted to 24 Hz under the 24 Hz setting and I think the same may have been true of USB and network playback. There is also not a native resolution settings, if you output 1080p, everything lower gets up converted by the player.


All this applies to the older LG players, the new models don't sound to have changed much, but I haven't used them myself. The new players actually lost some of the streaming services on this year's model (No Amazon being one of the big changes) and do not seem to be very popular.


----------



## dedmunne

I bought two Panny 220's BEFORE researching reviews and I'm really bummed.I've never seen a product where 99% of reviewers all say the same thing about a product until this.I bought them mainly for wireless streaming of Netflix,since a UT50 wifi dongle is about $60 and the players were $100 I figured a same brand player for $40 was a no-brainer.After reading the reviews,everyone says they lose connection after 45 minutes,the players freeze,they're told to reset/unplug and they never regain connection.


Is there a player that doesn't have Netflix wireless connection issues for around $100-$150?


----------



## redtilldead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13980#post_22424006
> 
> 
> I wouldn't expect that either of these players will play DTS HD-MA or Dolby TrueHD from anything other than a Blu-ray disc, but that is also true of most any Blu-ray player (though some of the Dune players can do this). Players seem to be designed not to do so when not using a disc (probably due to industry piracy concerns), my LG and Sony players simply refuse playback of files with HD audio as unsupported or corrupt whether bitstreaming or decoding via the player.



Thanks for the input!


Is it that if I play a file with HD audio, I wont get any playback at all? The Denon receiver supports HD audio so will that help?


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dedmunne*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13980#post_22424368
> 
> 
> I bought two Panny 220's BEFORE researching reviews and I'm really bummed.I've never seen a product where 99% of reviewers all say the same thing about a product until this.I bought them mainly for wireless streaming of Netflix,since a UT50 wifi dongle is about $60 and the players were $100 I figured a same brand player for $40 was a no-brainer.After reading the reviews,everyone says they lose connection after 45 minutes,the players freeze,they're told to reset/unplug and they never regain connection.
> 
> 
> Is there a player that doesn't have Netflix wireless connection issues for around $100-$150?



People seem to like the Netflix access provided by Sony.


All players will have some problems with wifi, just because wifi is inherently less reliable than a wired connection. Built-in wifi interfaces also have problems because the signal is slightly attenuated by going through the player's case.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redtilldead*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13980#post_22422994
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response!
> 
> Can you please provide some more insight on what you mean by 'bitstream'? I'm guessing that this may be a common feature and that both players will support it so I do indeed get lossless audio regardless of which player I choose?
> 
> Thanks.



That's right. It's a feature in most if not all bluray players where the audio content that's being put out by the player is sent to the receiver without processing. The receiver takes it as a stream of bits and processes it according to its capabilities. In the case of your receiver, since it can interpret and process both DTS-HD-MA and TrueHD, the lossless stream is processed and you get lossless sound.


The inability of the player to decode DTS-HD-MA or TrueHD doesn't matter, since they are not doing the translation. The receiver is. I use this method even though my player is capable of decoding the lossless formats since I want the receiver to do the real audio work.


The only reason you'd want the decoding done at the player (IMO) is if you have a legacy receiver that can't handle the lossless formats.


----------



## Selden Ball

LPCM is also emitted by a player if the user has configured the player to provide menu sounds and secondary audio. The on-disc audio streams have to be decoded by the player before those effects can be added. Secondary audio is used on some discs for the commentary and for supplementary video tracks which overlay the primary video. The LPCM provided by modern players is of the same quality as the bitstreamed lossless tracks. The only difference is that the decoder lights don't turn on on the receiver or pre/pro.


----------



## hernanu

Very true, but in this case, the OP is considering blurays that can't decode the lossless audio, so the translation at the player is not available for what he wants.


----------



## dedmunne

Thanks for your response.I'm now looking at wifi adapter options and just use the player discs.


----------



## redtilldead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13980#post_22425284
> 
> 
> That's right. It's a feature in most if not all bluray players where the audio content that's being put out by the player is sent to the receiver without processing. The receiver takes it as a stream of bits and processes it according to its capabilities. In the case of your receiver, since it can interpret and process both DTS-HD-MA and TrueHD, the lossless stream is processed and you get lossless sound.
> 
> The inability of the player to decode DTS-HD-MA or TrueHD doesn't matter, since they are not doing the translation. The receiver is. I use this method even though my player is capable of decoding the lossless formats since I want the receiver to do the real audio work.
> 
> The only reason you'd want the decoding done at the player (IMO) is if you have a legacy receiver that can't handle the lossless formats.



Thanks for the info! Understood.


Regarding playing MKV files with HD audio off a USB, will the file play and pass the HD audio to the receiver ? or will only DTS will play since its MKV from a USB? or perhaps the file will refuse to play altogether?


Also, how can I confirm if the LG BP-220 or Samsung BD-E5300 have the ability to pass the audio to the receiver without interfering with it?


Appreciate your help.


----------



## CCSchoch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dedmunne*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13980#post_22424368
> 
> 
> I bought two Panny 220's BEFORE researching reviews and I'm really bummed.I've never seen a product where 99% of reviewers all say the same thing about a product until this.I bought them mainly for wireless streaming of Netflix,since a UT50 wifi dongle is about $60 and the players were $100 I figured a same brand player for $40 was a no-brainer.After reading the reviews,everyone says they lose connection after 45 minutes,the players freeze,they're told to reset/unplug and they never regain connection.
> 
> Is there a player that doesn't have Netflix wireless connection issues for around $100-$150?



I've had two Pannys, and have never had any Netflix streaming issues (Not sure what model # off memory, think it's only the 210). I do have a wired connection though through using Monster Power Line Adapters though.


My only dislike of the Panny is the lack of video file formats it plays via streaming / USB. I used to have an Oppo player that played every file format you threw at it, but when I got a 3D TV, I sold it since I got my Panny bluray for "free".


After reading some of these posts about the LG / Samsung models, it looks like they play over USB far more video formats than the Panny players. Anyone have any recomendations on blu ray players I should look at w/ the following criteria.


1. Streaming capabilites (netflix / dlna)

2. 3D capabilites.

3. USB Connection for hooking up external hard drive that plays more file formats than the panny!!!!!

4. Obviously great video quality.

5.. Obviously great audio quality.


Price range - don't really have one....maybe $350 range...if going to be more than that, might as well go with another Oppo....right?


----------



## hernanu

Right. Especially with the new (available Sept. 28? in the US), 103's abilities.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redtilldead*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13980#post_22424518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13980#post_22424006
> 
> 
> I wouldn't expect that either of these players will play DTS HD-MA or Dolby TrueHD from anything other than a Blu-ray disc, but that is also true of most any Blu-ray player (though some of the Dune players can do this). Players seem to be designed not to do so when not using a disc (probably due to industry piracy concerns), my LG and Sony players simply refuse playback of files with HD audio as unsupported or corrupt whether bitstreaming or decoding via the player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input!
> 
> 
> Is it that if I play a file with HD audio, I wont get any playback at all? The Denon receiver supports HD audio so will that help?
Click to expand...


Yes. Blu-ray discs will be fine, but many players will refuse to playback files with HD audio over network or USB and display an error of some sort. It does not help that your receiver supports the audio codec if the player will not play the file.


----------



## ilyag-x

Please help me choose a Blu-ray player in the $100-130 range. I've narrowed my choices down to either the Panasonic DMP-BDT220 or the Sony BDP-S590.


My top criteria, besides blu-ray disc playback (which is why I'm not in the market for a Roku) are:


1) Good built-in wi-fi. Yes, I know wired connection is more reliable, but my router is in the same room (against the opposite wall from TV), so I don't expect this to be a concern.


2) Quality of the Netflix app. I primarily want reliability of service, but also for Netflix in particular I want a good, fast user interface that's user-friendly. I currently use the Xbox 360, and their Netflix app is atrocious because it's primarily built for Kinect navigation (which I have no interest in), along with other quirks that bother me.


3) Reliable DLNA performance to stream large movie files from PC. I currently use TVersity as a media server, which transcodes everything fine for my tastes but, again, I currently use the Xbox 360, and it's ability to fast-forward and rewind is downright broken, and it will routinely either crash or stops the movie to buffer it for 1+ minute at a time, even for low-quality sub-HD resolution video files. I know it's not the wireless connection's fault, because much higher-quality Netflix content streams over this same LAN without any such issues.


Basically, I want to replace my Xbox 360 by getting blu-ray disc playback and improving on the 360's lackluster user experience and network performance.


So, here's what I found through research:


Panasonic 220 seems to be the better player overall according to sites like CNET, but it's menu navigation seems too awkward and slow, especially in the Netflix app. Lots of people complain that the user experience overall (navigation, finding the Netflix app, etc) is lousy. It also seems to have a LOT of people complaining about Netflix streaming in particular. I know they just released a firmware update to fix this, but I have no idea if it 100% addressed the hundreds of complaints I've read.


Sony S590 seems to be a better player specifically for online streaming services, and it's menus appear to be more responsive, etc, but I've seen more than one complaint that its DLNA capabilities are either downright broken or "leave a lot to be desired", which I'm not sure I fully understand what these people refer to.


So, both the players I'm looking at seem to basically cancel each other out based on what I've read and the features I'm looking for, and yet appear to be the best players on the market in this price range. Therefore, I have come here. Can anybody help out with my choice based on person experience, etc?


----------



## mdavej

I've had both. You pretty much nailed it. But while Sony's DLNA has a few issues with some files now and then, it's immensely better than panasonic, which has virtually no DLNA capability to speak of besides MPEG and MKV.


If you get the Sony, I recommend you try HomeStream (Serviio) instead of TVersity. Sony can play a lot of things without any transcoding, so the quality will be a lot better.


Wifi isn't stellar on either player, but is a tad better on sony, I think because of the plastic enclosure vs. metal on the panny. I've never had problems with either one, but I do see more wifi issues posted about panasonic, not necessarily range but about getting the initial connection to work at all. Many complain sony's plastic case makes the unit look and feel cheap, but I actually like it because it's lighter.


If DLNA is a big priority, you may want to look at LG or Samsung. I think they may handle some file types the sony can't. But as you know, the right DLNA server can transcode anything.


----------



## mystic_sniper28

Not knocking the Panasonic gear, thouhg if you are already familiar with the ps3 gui interface then I would say sony would be a better option play with...


unless your in the same room chances are wifi is going to be a null point and when it comes FW updates sometimes it just pays to have a lan connection...


I'm also of the opinion that when have to much stuff that uses wifi in close proximity each other then it pays to start migration to hardware that wlan bridge and a min of 8 ports, and run gear on lan instead of wlan..


----------



## jontyl

Hi, everyone


I'm looking for a player similar to ilyag-x's needs above, but with slight variations: reliable wifi, good quality Netflix app, and good quality Hulu+ app. I'm not really concerned about DLNA, and I'm assuming that any good streaming player will have BD picture quality that is sufficient. Don't need 3D capabilities.


This if for my mother to use to watch a BD here and there and to do some streaming, primarily over Hulu. As such, the streaming functionality and friendly user interface is paramount.


At first I was looking at the Panasonic DMP-BDT220 and the LG BP620/BP320, but then I read a rash of reviews that said the streaming was a headache for both of those. Now I'm looking at the Sony BDP-S390


Can anyone speak to the Netflix/Hulu experience with the Sony? I didn't spy any horror stories in a quick review of the owner's thread. Also is the BDP-BX39 functionally the same as the BDP-S390? The former is actually a little cheaper on Amazon & comes with an HDMI cable.


Thanks a bunch, all.


----------



## mdavej

I have a 390 and used to have a panasonic. I can tell you that the Hulu+ app on panasonic is horrible. I've never used the one on sony, and don't currently have a subscription, so I won't be trying it. No disc players support the free version of Hulu as far as I know.


The BX39 is identical to the 390 except for the extra cable in the box.


----------



## jontyl

Thanks for the reply, mdavej. Have you had any issues with the 390 on any other fronts? Do you use the Netflix app at all, by chance?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jontyl*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13980#post_22460211
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply, mdavej. Have you had any issues with the 390 on any other fronts? Do you use the Netflix app at all, by chance?


I have 3 of them, and all are working great. But I do notice some vibration on one when certain discs spin up. I use Netflix a lot (a couple of hours per day) without issue. PQ is good, buffer stays full, and you can get stream details like on the PS3 (quality, bitrate, etc.). Interface is very nice. It has a lot of other apps which are so-so, but functional. I am unhappy that the latest update ruined the NPR app. It used to be organized by category, but now it's just one gigantic list 500 or so items which is very hard to navigate. The Crackle app and Youtube also work fine, although, like on most players, Youtube is not HD.


One minor annoyance with sony players in general is it takes more clicks to launch apps from a cold boot. They insist on popping up all these status dialogs, which is unnecessary. It's like getting in your car and pressing the gas but instead of moving, you get a message that the car is ready to drive. Just go already.


All that being said, they are far better than my old panasonics in terms of DLNA and sheer number of streaming apps. If you only play discs and watch netflix, panasonic is a fine choice. But if you want a player that does it all, sony is the better choice at the moment.


----------



## jontyl

Awesome, thanks for the extra info, mdavej. I'll probably order one of the Sony 390s from Amazon today.


----------



## flaquito

I could also use some advice on taking the plunge into the BluRay world. However, it seems that my priorities are a bit different from most. I'm not terribly interested in streaming, because I use a Roku, although if the player comes with Amazon VOD, I could repurpose the Roku.


Here's what I'm looking for:

- reliability and build quality

- low cost

- 3D for future-proofing would be nice.


Here's my current setup:

- Samsung 720p LCD TV (will eventually be replaced, probably with another Samsung, but not for a while)

- Onkyo HT-RC360 (so high-quality upconverting on the BluRay player isn't necessarily a priority)


Ideally, I'm looking at the sub-$100 range, but I want to get the most value out of what I spend. Any suggestions? Any other information I should provide?


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jontyl*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13980#post_22461400
> 
> 
> Awesome, thanks for the extra info, mdavej. I'll probably order one of the Sony 390s from Amazon today.


We have 2 of the older version of that player.(Model S370) Have been quite pleased. Mainly do streaming, but do play 3 or 4 Netflix discs a month.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flaquito*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13980#post_22464404
> 
> 
> I could also use some advice on taking the plunge into the BluRay world. However, it seems that my priorities are a bit different from most. I'm not terribly interested in streaming, because I use a Roku, although if the player comes with Amazon VOD, I could repurpose the Roku.
> 
> Here's what I'm looking for:
> 
> - reliability and build quality
> 
> - low cost
> 
> - 3D for future-proofing would be nice.
> 
> Here's my current setup:
> 
> - Samsung 720p LCD TV (will eventually be replaced, probably with another Samsung, but not for a while)
> 
> - Onkyo HT-RC360 (so high-quality upconverting on the BluRay player isn't necessarily a priority)
> 
> Ideally, I'm looking at the sub-$100 range, but I want to get the most value out of what I spend. Any suggestions? Any other information I should provide?



I would look at Panasonic DMP-BDT 220 and Sony BDP-S590. You could also go down to Sony BDP-S390 if you want to skip the 3D support. These are not sub $100 players new, but if you want reliability and 3D I think you need to pay $100 or more. Watch for sales, I got the Costco equivalent of the BDP-S590 on sale for $100 several weeks back.


I have not used the Panasonic myself, but one nice feature I have heard about is a zoom function for cropping non-anamorphic DVDs to 16:9. I had that on some of my older Panasonic DVD recorders and miss not having it on my current Blu-ray players. Might have gone for the Panasonic myself except that DLNA support was important to me and Panasonic is not known for good DLNA.


----------



## hanshotfirst1138

My wonderful Phillips DVP-5982 has just died on me. I've tried getting a cleaner, and still no luck. I think it's permanently dead. As pretty much all noteworthy special features have moved to Blu-Ray, I've been dragging my feet about the changeover, but now I'm apparently going to have no choice but to switch over.


Unfortunately, there's a rather significant stumbling block in the form of region-coding. Whereas my wonderful little Phillips player could be unlocked with a few keystrokes, evidently the manufacturers of Blu-Ray caught onto this and have made it considerably more difficult to unlock BR players. Apparently, it requires some actual physical modding which generally has to be done by a third party. I'd rather do it myself, but apparently that is quite difficult. Thinking of looking at eBay, but there're so many choices, I don't know where to start! There is, of course, the famed Oppo BDP-93, but it's a $500 player with $150+ mod!


A bit of an explanation, this is unbelivably long-winded, so if anyone gets to the end of this post, they deserve a medal. I mean, my initial thought was to buy a mid-range player (I work at Meijer and can get a 10% discount, but we mostly have mid-range stuff at best, sadly.), but I then discovered that unlike DVD, BR can't simply be hacked with the remote. Since I still have a CRT TV with a coax connector, so it seems like a bit of overkill, but but every special feature worth a damn seems to have moved to BR. I've thought about buying something pretty good to prepare for the future, but apparently region-free BR is pricey. Then there's the world now. I'd like to be able to do stuff like stream YouTube, Hulu, Netflix, etc. but that's not essential, plus I have my computer for it, or if need be, I can buy a Roku box or something.


I'd have to imagine that pretty much all BR players come with HDMI hookups and will upscale DVDs and have 1080p at this point. I have no interest in 3-D (though I have a sinking feel the industry will attempt to force my hand on that count), but I would like to be able to connect wireless for what are apparently nifty features. I have a few VCDs and a number of multi-region DVDs I'd like to play, and I'd like to be ready for multi-region Blu as well.


I live with my parents at the moment, though of course that could be changing soon. I've always thought of building some some small home theater, the problem is location. I tend to watch my DVDs on bed in my room, where there's no room for surround sound and such. I could always set up a proper HT in the basement and just get a nice LCD TV and stereo for my room, but any level of HT is expensive, and I'm notoriously frugal even with a significant amount of money saved up... I also have an irritating Aspergers-inflected tendency to research the living hell out things before I buy them in an attempt to balance money and quality. Anyway...


I'd consider anything over the $200 mark a bit pricey,

I'd probably go up to about $300, but I don't know if I can get anything decent enough in that range. Admittedly, now DVD players are cheap and Blu-Ray players are getting cheaper (I work at a Meier where we have DVD players at ridiculously low prices, but if you're looking for something region-free, then you can't just grab whatever.). I WAS going to buy a BR player and put my old one down in the basement when I never had one, but so much for THAT plan....


Advice from anyone? I've been unsure who to ask, but I've heard this is one of the best AV and home theater forums on the net....


----------



## David Susilo

You can easily get Pioneer Elite BDP-53FD for $300 or less from many vendors now that they've just released (the virtually identical but new for this year) BDP-62FD.


----------



## mystic_sniper28

My opinion if you haven't got a tv that has a hdmi kind of a waste a time looking at bd players..


ya better off sticking with dvd player for dvd playback..


----------



## hanshotfirst1138




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13980#post_22467109
> 
> 
> You can easily get Pioneer Elite BDP-53FD for $300 or less from many vendors now that they've just released (the virtually identical but new for this year) BDP-62FD.



Yeah, but is it region-free?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mystic_sniper28*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14010#post_22467324
> 
> 
> My opinion if you haven't got a tv that has a hdmi kind of a waste a time looking at bd players..
> 
> 
> ya better off sticking with dvd player for dvd playback..



Yeah, well, I should upgrade that anyway, but its getting to the point where every single damn special feature is on Blu-Ray, so I could think of this is as preparation, and in any case, there's no point in buying all of this stuff on DVD if I'm going to have to buy it again on BR to get the other stuff.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hanshotfirst1138*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13980#post_22467103
> 
> 
> My wonderful Phillips DVP-5982 has just died on me....
> 
> 
> Advice from anyone? I've been unsure who to ask, but I've heard this is one of the best AV and home theater forums on the net....



I've heard that some of the Insignia BD players (Best Buy house brand) are easily modified to be region free. You should be able to find details by searching.


----------



## mystic_sniper28

thing is you waste your time using the br player to playback dvd material anyway..


----------



## David Susilo

Not necessarily. If you use decent players such as Pana BDT220 or Oppo 93, the upscaling quality of those machines are amazing.


----------



## Selden Ball

Standalone BD players are readily available for $100 or less. 3D players are maybe $50 more, but usually include additional features besides just 3D.


In the U.S., many major brands (like Sony and Panasonic) don't even let their BD players play PAL region 0 (all-region) DVDs. Sharp (and thus Pioneer) players do play PAL region 0, though, upscaling them to 1080p/60. Apparently downloadable firmware mods are available for some players to make them multi-region.


For DVDs, this problem can be gotten around by playing the discs on a computer. If your DVDs are all from one other region (my imported discs are all Region 2 -- from the U.K.), then you can set the computer's DVD player permanently to that region. (That's what I did.) Software packages are available which will play any region, too. AnyDVD is often mentioned.


In my bedroom, I use an external standalone BD player for all my Region 0 and 1 DVDs and a laptop (connected by HDMI to a surround-sound receiver) with an external USB DVD drive for Region 2.


----------



## LRC253

I have a question for you guys. I've been reading through AVS Forum for a few weeks and been trying to get an idea between 2 Bluray players. I just purchased the Panasonic DMP-BDT500 for $260 shipped (new) and had the option of picking up the Sony 790 for a few bucks cheaper. I can still cancel my order over the weekend. What would you guys go with and why?


----------



## flaquito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/13980#post_22465787
> 
> 
> I would look at Panasonic DMP-BDT 220 and Sony BDP-S590. You could also go down to Sony BDP-S390 if you want to skip the 3D support. These are not sub $100 players new, but if you want reliability and 3D I think you need to pay $100 or more. Watch for sales, I got the Costco equivalent of the BDP-S590 on sale for $100 several weeks back.
> 
> I have not used the Panasonic myself, but one nice feature I have heard about is a zoom function for cropping non-anamorphic DVDs to 16:9. I had that on some of my older Panasonic DVD recorders and miss not having it on my current Blu-ray players. Might have gone for the Panasonic myself except that DLNA support was important to me and Panasonic is not known for good DLNA.



Thanks. I was wondering if the BDP-S590 might be the way to go. Think I'll start looking for a good deal on a refurb. Oddly enough, Amazon has the S590 and S390 for the same price.


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LRC253*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14010#post_22468896
> 
> 
> I have a question for you guys. I've been reading through AVS Forum for a few weeks and been trying to get an idea between 2 Bluray players. I just purchased the Panasonic DMP-BDT500 for $260 shipped (new) and had the option of picking up the Sony 790 for a few bucks cheaper. I can still cancel my order over the weekend. What would you guys go with and why?



Panasonic for its analog audio outputs. Sony for its network streaming inputs.


----------



## hanshotfirst1138




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14010#post_22467602
> 
> 
> I've heard that some of the Insignia BD players (Best Buy house brand) are easily modified to be region free. You should be able to find details by searching.



Hmm, but would I still be able to update it?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14010#post_22467942
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. If you use decent players such as Pana BDT220 or Oppo 93, the upscaling quality of those machines are amazing.



My friend has a first-generation Playstation 3 (or rather had one before it broke), and it played and upscaled regular DVD quite gorgeously. I was under the (perhaps misguided) impression that any BR player worth a damn would do that now with and HD TV and and HDMI hookup.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14010#post_22468865
> 
> 
> Standalone BD players are readily available for $100 or less. 3D players are maybe $50 more, but usually include additional features besides just 3D.
> 
> In the U.S., many major brands (like Sony and Panasonic) don't even let their BD players play PAL region 0 (all-region) DVDs. Sharp (and thus Pioneer) players do play PAL region 0, though, upscaling them to 1080p/60. Apparently downloadable firmware mods are available for some players to make them multi-region.



Is there any concrete list of what does what and how to modify things? With DVD, it was a simple case of checking to see if the player could be accessed with a remote hack, this seems significantly more complicated....


> Quote:
> For DVDs, this problem can be gotten around by playing the discs on a computer. If your DVDs are all from one other region (my imported discs are all Region 2 -- from the U.K.), then you can set the computer's DVD player permanently to that region. (That's what I did.) Software packages are available which will play any region, too. AnyDVD is often mentioned.



I use VLC for the moment, a bit rudimentary, but effective.


> Quote:
> In my bedroom, I use an external standalone BD player for all my Region 0 and 1 DVDs and a laptop (connected by HDMI to a surround-sound receiver) with an external USB DVD drive for Region 2.



I'm trying to get one machine that'll solve all my problems, a player that can play everything. If I can connect that to a mid-price HDTV I might have an at least temporary solution.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hanshotfirst1138*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14010#post_22469728
> 
> 
> Hmm, but would I still be able to update it?


No. But your choices are get a $40 insignia you can easily hack but not update, or pay a couple of hundred for a region locked player with 3rd party firmware to make it region-free, or several hundred more for a proper region-free player. I'd personally go with the $40 option until I ran into issues.


----------



## Phrehdd

I guess I am a bit like many here who want a BD player that also can play other media.


My other media is stored on NAS and is a compilation of all my discs - DVD and BD.


Is there any particular BD players that do well with VOB and M2TS files? Of the latter,

I am interested in the HD audio and sub-titles. My guess from what I have been reading

is that Oppo 93 or 95 and also the Panasonic 330 and 500 models might* do well with

my NAS. Presently I use a Dune 3 base media player but would be happy to retire it

(along with my old model PS3 that I use to play discs) and get a BD player that "does it all."


Is this a worthwhile venture and also, does the Marantz BD player 5005 (I think that is the model)

do the above? It is difficult to tell which players also upscale well for the VOB files. I will

be watching on a newly purchased Panasonic VT 50 plasma.


Any help would be extremely appreciated. (Posted or PM)


Thanks in advance


- Phrehdd


----------



## wmcclain

The new OPPO models are the BDP-103 and -105 (the latter is not released yet).


They do play VOB and M2TS, with subtitles and HD audio in the latter. These work on local storage, over DLNA, and in the new players on SMB shares.


One machine to do it all: I don't know. I've always presumed specialty components would be better than a combined appliance, but times change.


-Bill


----------



## hanshotfirst1138




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14010#post_22471277
> 
> 
> No. But your choices are get a $40 insignia you can easily hack but not update, or pay a couple of hundred for a region locked player with 3rd party firmware to make it region-free, or several hundred more for a proper region-free player. I'd personally go with the $40 option until I ran into issues.



I"m actually starting to think I should go the reverse, get a powerful player that'll update and upscale to prepare for the future, or hell, just buy an HDTV and be ready. Of course, apparently it's harder to find and HDTV that can handle PAL on this side of the pond, so that's a whole new problem.


----------



## Selden Ball

Of course, if you use a BD player which can upscale PAL DVDs to 1080p60, then you don't need a TV which can do it. BD players are usually a lot less expensive than quality TVs.


You might try locating a (now two year old) Sherwood BDP-5004. The firmware that they shipped with initially included multi-region support. Later shipments didn't. So far as I know, there were only the two firmware versions for that player.


----------



## danieljoseph

Hi


My Oppo BDP 83 has died on me and not worth repairing. I have a basic Samsung BD player to tie me over. Question is do I wait for the new Oppo 103 or buy now and get either the CA or Oppo 93. The new Oppo uses the Marvells Kyoto G2H video processor. Is this different from the current Marvell used in bot the CA and the 93 and has 4k video upscaling. If buy now shoud I get the CA or Oppo? I can get both at the same price although the CA is 2nd hand but only 6 months old. My amp is Denon 4810 and the TV is Pioneer Kuro 9th gen.


I will use the player for BDs and DVDs and multicahannel playback (SACDs and DVD-A). It will not be used for 2 channel as I have seperate system


Any advise appreciated.


----------



## JohnAV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danieljoseph*  /t/1433062/cambridge-audio-bd751-or-oppo-bdp-93-or-wait-for-oppo-bdp103#post_22475266
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> My Oppo BDP 83 has died on me and not worth repairing. I have a basic Samsung BD player to tie me over. Question is do I wait for the new Oppo 103 or buy now and get either the CA or Oppo 93. The new Oppo uses the Marvells Kyoto G2H video processor. Is this different from the current Marvell used in bot the CA and the 93 and has 4k video upscaling. If buy now shoud I get the CA or Oppo? I can get both at the same price although the CA is 2nd hand but only 6 months old. My amp is Denon 4810 and the TV is Pioneer Kuro 9th gen.
> 
> I will use the player for BDs and DVDs and multicahannel playback (SACDs and DVD-A). It will not be used for 2 channel as I have seperate system
> 
> Any advise appreciated.


Just sign up for the BDP-103 here , some people have already received their pre-release units. (48 states only)


This unit is newer then Cambridge's product, hence newer QDEO.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danieljoseph*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14010#post_22475266
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> My Oppo BDP 83 has died on me and not worth repairing.



OPPO will repair it for about $60. (Check with them for the exact price).


Anchor Bay still produces the best DVD image. I don't think they're making the chips anymore.


-Bill


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phrehdd*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14010#post_22471881
> 
> 
> I guess I am a bit like many here who want a BD player that also can play other media.
> 
> My other media is stored on NAS and is a compilation of all my discs - DVD and BD.
> 
> Is there any particular BD players that do well with VOB and M2TS files? Of the latter,
> 
> I am interested in the HD audio and sub-titles. My guess from what I have been reading
> 
> is that Oppo 93 or 95 and also the Panasonic 330 and 500 models might* do well with
> 
> my NAS. Presently I use a Dune 3 base media player but would be happy to retire it
> 
> (along with my old model PS3 that I use to play discs) and get a BD player that "does it all."
> 
> Is this a worthwhile venture and also, does the Marantz BD player 5005 (I think that is the model)
> 
> do the above? It is difficult to tell which players also upscale well for the VOB files. I will
> 
> be watching on a newly purchased Panasonic VT 50 plasma.
> 
> Any help would be extremely appreciated. (Posted or PM)
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> - Phrehdd



Based on what I have heard about the Dune players and the claims on their Web site, you may have trouble matching the media playback functionality in any BD player (with the exception of the Dune BD players). In particular, Blu-ray players with media playback may be able to handle the VOB files and M2TS files, but they generally cannot mount Blu-ray or DVD images and play menus and things like that which I believe the Dune players can.


Panasonic players have a good reputation as Blu-ray players, but not as network media players, so if you get a Panasonic, you will want to keep your Dune. For example, I don't think any of the Panasonic players can handle HD Audio from files on a NAS and you probably will need a DLNA server to remux or transcode content in order to play VOB files.


----------



## frogblender

I have an Epson 8350 projector (has HDMI input). To feed the projector, I want a single player that has all of the following:


ATSC Tuner (use with OTA antenna)

Netflix

BluRay player

DLNA client

802.11


For the life of me I can't find anything that has all this. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## JazzGuyy

It's the ATSC Tuner that you won't find in any device that does the other things. It's probably never going to happen either.


----------



## General Kenobi

Ok, my second Insignia region free player just crapped out on me and I don't want to shell out $500+ for an Oppo. Can anyone recommend a reliable region free bluray player in the sub $200 range?


----------



## mdavej

How does it fail exactly, discs unreadable? If so, you may just need to clean the hub/spindle. The problem with Oppo is it uses exactly the same drive as Insignia, so if your drive is failing, then Oppo will fail too. If it's something else, then another player is in order.


If you get any panasonic, you can buy a region-free firmware for it.


----------



## General Kenobi

I already have a panasonic BD500 and would love to just buy a hardware mod for that if it is available, reliable, and does nto require soldering. My first Insignia would not power on, my current Insignia gives me a "No Disc" error with any disc inserted.


----------



## Gronnie

Any opinions on a refurbed Samsung BD-D5250C? Amazon has it as a refurb (Samsung RBBD-D5250C/ZA) for $59.00.


Just looking for a basic player to put with my upstairs TV (Panasonic 50G25) connected to Vizio VHT215 soundbar. Will be used to watch BDs, Region 1 DVDs, and maybe stream some Netflix. Will use hardwired internet through Actiontec Moca adapter.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gronnie*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14010#post_22482065
> 
> 
> Any opinions on a refurbed Samsung BD-D5250C? Amazon has it as a refurb (Samsung RBBD-D5250C/ZA) for $59.00.
> 
> Just looking for a basic player to put with my upstairs TV (Panasonic 50G25) connected to Vizio VHT215 soundbar. Will be used to watch BDs, Region 1 DVDs, and maybe stream some Netflix. Will use hardwired internet through Actiontec Moca adapter.



I would stay away. Samsung players don't have the best reliability. And a refurbed one (with a track record of an issue)?


----------



## Gronnie

Any recommendations for my very basic needs then?


----------



## moxie1617

You can look at the Panny BDP-87. A basic Blu-ray player and although limited on Viera Connect features it does have Netflix and YouTube.


----------



## The Mice

I have a PlayStation 3 (first generation slim from 2009) that acts as my primary device for playing back DVD and Blu-ray movies. I'd say it does a pretty good job of upconverting DVD's. Of course, I can still see the difference between an upconverted DVD and a Blu-ray movie, but in the vast majority of cases I do not feel compelled to upgrade my DVD movies to Blu-ray. Although, in all fairness, I do live in a condo and cannot have a great sound system, otherwise that might be the tipping point in some cases.


----------



## yankeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Mice*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14010#post_22482518
> 
> 
> I do live in a condo and cannot have a great sound system, otherwise that might be the tipping point in some cases.



I recently moved to a condo, and yeah, i get pisssed at times that i cant use my surround-sound system at a loud volume, but when i really want to listen to something at a loud volume, particularly music concerts, i just plug headphones into the receiver then i can crank it way up. Still not as nice though as not having to wear them and shaking the walls!!!!!


----------



## The Mice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yankeeman*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14010#post_22483000
> 
> 
> I recently moved to a condo, and yeah, i get pisssed at times that i cant use my surround-sound system at a loud volume, but when i really want to listen to something at a loud volume, particularly music concerts, i just plug headphones into the receiver then i can crank it way up. Still not as nice though as not having to wear them and shaking the walls!!!!!




Definitely, much of my movie and concert viewing is done with headphones. In my case, I sometimes like hard rock and heavy metal concerts and have been known at times to crank the volume up on the headphones to almost insane levels! I would just LOVE to be able to experience the same with a surround sound system from time to time.


----------



## Selden Ball

You might consider inviting your neighbors to such an event.


----------



## Rschissler

I'm upgrading my home theater with a new Panasonic plasma 3d TV (P60GT50) and a new A/V receiver with HDMI 1.4. I also need a blu ray player that will play 3d, so would also be HDMI 1.4, and that's why I am asking here. What makes a Oppo player at $400 and up, better than say a Panasonic DMP-BDT320 for $140? I don't care about Netflix streaming and Hula, I just want to play Blu ray and standard CD and DVD discs. Of course, I want quality playback and fast loadup speeds, but I think that is about it. How do I know what is a fast loadup speed, anyway? If I have a A/V reciever with HDMI 1.4, I shouldn't care about 7.1 analog outputs, right? What am I missing by getting a cheaper player?


On a sidenote, I'm blown away by how physically small the new blu ray players are, compared to my old standard DVD player. How did they do that, or where have I been these last few years?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rschissler*  /t/1433550/how-to-choose-a-good-basic-blu-ray-player#post_22485686
> 
> 
> I'm upgrading my home theater with a new Panasonic plasma 3d TV (P60GT50) and a new A/V receiver with HDMI 1.4. I also need a blu ray player that will play 3d, so would also be HDMI 1.4, and that's why I am asking here. What makes a Oppo player at $400 and up, better than say a Panasonic DMP-BDT320 for $140? I don't care about Netflix streaming and Hula, I just want to play Blu ray and standard CD and DVD discs. Of course, I want quality playback and fast loadup speeds, but I think that is about it. How do I know what is a fast loadup speed, anyway? If I have a A/V reciever with HDMI 1.4, I shouldn't care about 7.1 analog outputs, right? What am I missing by getting a cheaper player?
> 
> 
> On a sidenote, I'm blown away by how physically small the new blu ray players are, compared to my old standard DVD player. How did they do that, or where have I been these last few years?



We have a thread for "what player do I choose?" questions: http://www.avsforum.com/t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here 


The price difference is determined by features you may or may not want. There is no reason to pay for what you are not going to use.


OPPO has a reputation for good customer support, and the new players come with a 2-year warranty.


If you are running HDMI to your receiver then you don't need analog audio in the player.


-Bill


----------



## 89op

Panasonic DMP-BDT220 is great basic Blu-ray player.


----------



## mdavej

You mentioned CD playback. Other players like sony and LG are much better at that than panasonic since they show track titles and album art via gracenote service. Panasonic won't do anything like that. You just get a crappy blue screen with numbers.


What attracts you to the 320 instead of the 220?


----------



## ncfoster

Looking for a good value Blu-ray player for my mom with the following criteria:


Must have:

- Supports discrete on/off.

- Reliable firmware updates in terms of keeping up with new release copy protection as well as not bricking the unit


Bonus:

- Streaming capabilities

- Fast bootup


Do not need

- 3D (connecting to a "1080p" panel that only supports up to 1080i input)

- Wifi (wired connection is available)


I have an Oppo, and would typically steer her toward a Panasonic or a Sony, given my previous experience and research, but I am not sure how the market has changed. The best deal I saw on a Panasonic was for a BD87, which was getting panned on Amazon, so I am leery. I'm okay with an older model and/or factory refurb, as long as there is no track record of unreliability for the player, which seems to be a common theme. Thank you in advance.


----------



## mdavej

Both sony and panasonic have discretes. I would avoid low end models like the 87. It's a dog. For a little bit more money you get a much better interface. Even though you don't need wifi or 3D, the 220 is a much better player than the 87 in terms of the netflix app and ease of use. Although I prefer sony overall, I think it's more difficult for an older person to use. I've used both for many years and never bricked one.


----------



## remodeler

Ok, here is what I have and what I want. I have a Panny 60UT50 that we just purchased. I currently have been running everything to my Yamahga HTR6090 then one HDMI to the TV and let the yammy do all the work. But Now that I have a 3d TV I want to use it. Problem is the Yamaha will not pass through 3D. So, I am planning on getting a 3D BR player and running BR and DirecTV box to my TV and then using digital coax from both to the Yamaha for audio. Streaming really means nothing but I know most 3D players will have it. My biggest concerns are PQ and speed of loading. Budget is no more than $175 ( I mean not one penny more).


----------



## thatrayn

Hi all, looking for a new blu-ray player to go with my about to be updated system. Currently just use my 1st gen model PS3 for blu-ray playing.


This will be run through a Denon AVR-1713 receiver, and into some Polk Monitor50 series 2 speakers, video into a Samsung 55" 7100 series LED. (once I buy it all of course)










So I am looking for a good player to enjoy the best video and audio I can. I have no need for any streaming capabilities, and I will not be using it for music, or even any burned CD's or DVD's.


Thank you for any input!


----------



## Craige

Folks,


I am buying LG tv soon and am getting BP-420 player free with it. Now my new TV will already be having Wifi, so do i still need wifi on my player ?

If yes, i might sell of the free player on ebay and get myself BP-620.


PS: I intend to play ful HD videos via player wifi and for movies i will plug HDD directly to player.

Is their any strong use for wifi on player ?


----------



## Selden Ball

Wifi tends to have problems maintaining a continuous stream of video. There are many possible causes of interference. As a result, a wired network connection usually is better than wireless. If you have an electrically quiet environment, wifi can be fine, though.


----------



## teachsac

Powerline adapters are a great alternative to wifi. That's what I use.


S~


----------



## inshadesofgrey

Hi,


I went through a couple of threads on the subject but couldn't come up with a definite _yes_ or a definite _no_, so i was hoping you could help me out?


I am getting a Optoma GT750E 720p projector soon (with built in 1.4a HDMI) and will be mainly using it for Blu-ray movies and 3D movies.


If I buy a blu-ray player, it'll be the Panasonic BDT-220 - have a fantastic deal on it with my reward points.


I do realise that the projector is only capable of 720p


Any feedback would really help as I am planning to buy today.

*My question is should I go for a dedicated Blu-ray player or PS3, without a loss in blu-ray/3D content quality?


Watching Avatar 3D for instance..........which would be better (or same) given my setup*


----------



## Craige

With respect to my above question... *post #14051*


i was wondering how important is "bd-live feature" on disks ? as i understand it requires internet and if i use a non wifi player.. am i loosing out on something in terms of content?


PS: i knw i can always use Cat5


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Craige*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14040#post_22498349
> 
> 
> With respect to my above question... *post #14051*
> 
> 
> i was wondering how important is "bd-live feature" on disks ? as i understand it requires internet and if i use a non wifi player.. am i loosing out on something in terms of content?
> 
> 
> PS: i knw i can always use Cat5



BD-Live has its fans, but majority opinion here has very little use for it. I keep the feature turned off in my players.


-Bill


----------



## thatrayn

Is the Sony BDPS790 any good?

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-BDPS790-Blu-ray-Player-Wi-Fi/dp/B006U1YUW2/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=FLZJMM63XA0&coliid=I1HJVSUN3GAFIY


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thatrayn*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14040#post_22498621
> 
> 
> Is the Sony BDPS790 any good?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-BDPS790-Blu-ray-Player-Wi-Fi/dp/B006U1YUW2/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=FLZJMM63XA0&coliid=I1HJVSUN3GAFIY



Yes. But you have to decide if the additional features are worth the difference in price. (The Sony S590 lists at $150.). E.g. Dual HDMI outputs, many video processing features useful when upscaling DVDs, 4K upscaling. I'm sure I'm forgetting something. See the S790 thread at http://www.avsforum.com/t/1386151/official-2012-sony-bdp-s790-thread


----------



## Craige




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14040#post_22498371
> 
> 
> BD-Live has its fans, but majority opinion here has very little use for it. I keep the feature turned off in my players.
> 
> -Bill



K mate, but i can still use more ppl's opinions....


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Craige*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14040#post_22502690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14040#post_22498371
> 
> 
> BD-Live has its fans, but majority opinion here has very little use for it. I keep the feature turned off in my players.
> 
> -Bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K mate, but i can still use more ppl's opinions....
Click to expand...


In my experience most discs put the best bonus content on the actual discs. Many BD-Live titles have things like trailers for other movies from the same studio that are of limited interest. Even worse, some have features that are flat out annoying and increase the load time of the disc when BD-Live is enabled (Apollo 11 comes to mind). However, you never know when a movie you like will have a bonus feature you want...


Based on your interest in streaming local HD content, I would suggest that you look at wired solutions rather than worrying about getting a player with Wi-Fi built in. Most players have cheap Wi-fi interfaces, so you may get better wireless performance using a Wi-fi bridge plugged into the player's Ethernet jack than with it built in. If Ethernet is not feasible, look into MoCa and Powerline, though the feasibility of each varies depending on how your cable and electrical are wired respectively.


----------



## bbrio

Basically, I would like to buy a BD player (even an expensive one if necessary) with a full internet WiFi access. I have a wireless N network at home and my current Sony BD-570 connects to it no problem. But what I really want is to go onto ANY site, and not just these pay sites.


My main reason for doing this is I have discovered quite a lot of free streaming internet FM stations that I quite like and would like to switch on the HT system (receiver and BD player, speakers, etc.), and connect to one of the myriad streaming FM stations. I'm not interested in limiting myself to the various subscription sites if you have to pay, quite happy to listen to the occasional ad (just like on a real FM radio).


Right now, I am listening to 181.fm by accessing it with my PC, and plugging the PC's HDMI output to one of the receiver inputs. Works fine, but I don't like having to tie up my PC with an HDMI cable.


Seems to me it should be relatiely straightforward to do it with a BD player assuming it can access any internet channel, and not just some pre-determined channels as decided by Sony or whoever.


Can anyone suggest as BD player with full wifi internet access? (Goodness, what a wordy post to arrive at my simple question. Sorry)


Or is there any other device for full internet browsing which could be plugged into my receiver (I do NOT want to keep a PC running constantly just to listen to internet FM). Thanks


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbrio*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14040#post_22507522
> 
> 
> Basically, I would like to buy a BD player (even an expensive one if necessary) with a full internet WiFi access. I have a wireless N network at home and my current Sony BD-570 connects to it no problem. But what I really want is to go onto ANY site, and not just these pay sites.
> 
> My main reason for doing this is I have discovered quite a lot of free streaming internet FM stations that I quite like and would like to switch on the HT system (receiver and BD player, speakers, etc.), and connect to one of the myriad streaming FM stations. I'm not interested in limiting myself to the various subscription sites if you have to pay, quite happy to listen to the occasional ad (just like on a real FM radio).
> 
> Right now, I am listening to 181.fm by accessing it with my PC, and plugging the PC's HDMI output to one of the receiver inputs. Works fine, but I don't like having to tie up my PC with an HDMI cable.
> 
> Seems to me it should be relatiely straightforward to do it with a BD player assuming it can access any internet channel, and not just some pre-determined channels as decided by Sony or whoever.
> 
> Can anyone suggest as BD player with full wifi internet access? (Goodness, what a wordy post to arrive at my simple question. Sorry)
> 
> Or is there any other device for full internet browsing which could be plugged into my receiver (I do NOT want to keep a PC running constantly just to listen to internet FM). Thanks



Why not buy a device that is dedicated only to internet radio itself, with WIFI built in, if that's what you want? Like this 


I know blurays are providing a lot of functionality right now, but they are not going to be as useful as a fully dedicated player for someone who values internet radio. These devices can be tied in to stereo inputs on your receiver and give you what you'd like without involving your PC.


Also, some receivers can reach any internet radio station, but are limited by their architecture to store a number within themselves. So if you have a receiver that can do this, just select the radio station, program it into your receiver and you are there without spending extra money. The most flexible, however would be a dedicated device.


Good luck, the internet stations are fun.


----------



## bbrio

Thanks Hernanu, that looks like it might be the way to go. Although another model, GDI-IRA500 would seem to be slightly better for quality with an optical output (I have plenty of available inputs on my receiver). I will consider it. On the other hand, I might just put back into service one of the aging PC's around here dedicated only to the internet FM. We;ll see. Thanks again


----------



## DJLittleMike

Hello all,


I saw that this is the official "Help me choose a BD player" thread. Do I just post on here asking? A little information:


I don't have a home theater setup but I want one (I just can't afford it right now) so support for it will be needed, just not yet.


I have an Xbox 360 that I use for streaming/DLNA/smart widgets so the bd player doesn't need any of those bells and whistles.


I have a large collection of standard DVDs so it DEFINITELY needs to support that.


Everything will be played on a Panny 50" plasma.


My friends have been telling me to go with a PS3 slim, but a) I don't need another game system (I have a Wii as well as the 360 and I do a lot of PC gaming). From what I read, the PS3 is TERRIBLE at DVD support. They say it's best with firmware updates, but with models like the DMP-BDT220 with built-in wifi, is that really an issue in this day and age? I also don't want to break the bank on something that's going to be used for a) playing BDs b) playing DVDs. That's pretty much all I need it for. I have a BD burner on my desktop, so maybe support for BD-Rs might factor in? Not sure. Any questions, let me know. And I apologize if I put this in the wrong spot. The sticky said if I made a new post about this, it would be appended to the end of this thread anyway, so I figured I would just post directly on it.


Thanks again!

-Mike


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJLittleMike*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14040#post_22509806
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I saw that this is the official "Help me choose a BD player" thread. Do I just post on here asking? A little information:
> 
> I don't have a home theater setup but I want one (I just can't afford it right now) so support for it will be needed, just not yet.
> 
> I have an Xbox 360 that I use for streaming/DLNA/smart widgets so the bd player doesn't need any of those bells and whistles.
> 
> I have a large collection of standard DVDs so it DEFINITELY needs to support that.
> 
> Everything will be played on a Panny 50" plasma.
> 
> My friends have been telling me to go with a PS3 slim, but a) I don't need another game system (I have a Wii as well as the 360 and I do a lot of PC gaming). From what I read, the PS3 is TERRIBLE at DVD support. They say it's best with firmware updates, but with models like the DMP-BDT220 with built-in wifi, is that really an issue in this day and age? I also don't want to break the bank on something that's going to be used for a) playing BDs b) playing DVDs. That's pretty much all I need it for. I have a BD burner on my desktop, so maybe support for BD-Rs might factor in? Not sure. Any questions, let me know. And I apologize if I put this in the wrong spot. The sticky said if I made a new post about this, it would be appended to the end of this thread anyway, so I figured I would just post directly on it.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> -Mike



It sounds like you are on the right track. I agree that there is no reason to get a PS3 if you don't want another game console. It will suck up a lot more power than a dedicated Blu-ray player. I think the DMP-BDT220 is probably a good choice if you mainly want Blu-ray and DVD playback and it should integrate well with your Panasonic TV.


If DLNA is something that you use, you should also consider the Sonys (I have the BDP S590 and am very happy with it overall). Though you can use the Xbox with some DLNA servers my understanding is that it is much more limited in terms of codec support, so you probably have to transcode more often than you would with a Sony BD player. Less transcoding means your PC's processor won't have to work as hard and the video/audio quality will usually be better when no transcoding is needed. The Sonys are great BD players as well -- though the lower end models are kind of crippled in terms of image quality adjustments for DVDs (they reserve the manual image quality adjustments for the higher end players like the BDP-S790). Haven't owned the Panasonic so I'm not sure where it stands as far as those types of settings, though I have heard it has a zoom function to handle non anamorphic widescreen DVDs, which the BDP S590 does not have.


----------



## SAR1976

I am looking to buy a 3D Wifi Blueray player. The options I have are -


Panasonic DMP-BDT220GN: The best deal I have found is AU$165

Samsung BD-E5900: AU$159


The BD player would connect to a DENON 3312 (AVR) and Bose Acoustimass 10 Speaker systems. I currently have an old TV which I intend to upgrade to a Samsung LED TV in near future.


Which one would be a better choice? Will appreciate some advice.



The other alternative is to go for a PS3 which would cost me an extra AU$100 for a package of 12gb console, wireless controller, Gtek HDMI cable, Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit (Platinum) game & Men in Black 3 Blu-ray movie. I can get a 500GB console within a package but that would cost AU$400. Is it worth?


----------



## DJLittleMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14040#post_22511158
> 
> 
> It sounds like you are on the right track. I agree that there is no reason to get a PS3 if you don't want another game console. It will suck up a lot more power than a dedicated Blu-ray player. I think the DMP-BDT220 is probably a good choice if you mainly want Blu-ray and DVD playback and it should integrate well with your Panasonic TV.
> 
> If DLNA is something that you use, you should also consider the Sonys (I have the BDP S590 and am very happy with it overall). Though you can use the Xbox with some DLNA servers my understanding is that it is much more limited in terms of codec support, so you probably have to transcode more often than you would with a Sony BD player. Less transcoding means your PC's processor won't have to work as hard and the video/audio quality will usually be better when no transcoding is needed. The Sonys are great BD players as well -- though the lower end models are kind of crippled in terms of image quality adjustments for DVDs (they reserve the manual image quality adjustments for the higher end players like the BDP-S790). Haven't owned the Panasonic so I'm not sure where it stands as far as those types of settings, though I have heard it has a zoom function to handle non anamorphic widescreen DVDs, which the BDP S590 does not have.



Thanks, Vampidemic. The Panny is within what I want to spend for it (cheap haha) and got decent reviews on CNET. Though that's CNET, so take that for what it's worth  Either way, you've confirmed my suspicions that I don't really need a PS3 like some of my friends have been hounding me about.


----------



## hanshotfirst1138




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14010#post_22474095
> 
> 
> Of course, if you use a BD player which can upscale PAL DVDs to 1080p60, then you don't need a TV which can do it. BD players are usually a lot less expensive than quality TVs.
> 
> You might try locating a (now two year old) Sherwood BDP-5004. The firmware that they shipped with initially included multi-region support. Later shipments didn't. So far as I know, there were only the two firmware versions for that player.



So the PAL-NTSC convertor really has more to do with the player than the price necessarily? So does converting things have to be done with lots of hardware and needs to be done by a pro, or are there players that you can buy and then buy some sort of mod for region-free, or is it more complex than that? Doesn't the firmware change when the updates are downloaded?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14010#post_22481559
> 
> 
> How does it fail exactly, discs unreadable? If so, you may just need to clean the hub/spindle. The problem with Oppo is it uses exactly the same drive as Insignia, so if your drive is failing, then Oppo will fail too. If it's something else, then another player is in order.
> 
> If you get any panasonic, you can buy a region-free firmware for it.



My DVD player died as well, I put discs in and nothing will read. I tried buying one of those cleaner discs, but no luck.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14010#post_22467942
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. If you use decent players such as Pana BDT220 or Oppo 93, the upscaling quality of those machines are amazing.



Is there a way of knowing that? My friend's PS3 upscales beautifully, apparently all players do it, but some do it much better than others. Are there are a specific type of graphics chips, etc,. which will be listed, a particular brand that does it better than others, some sort of specifications on the box to tell, etc.? If I'm going to take the plunge and get a BR player as well as and HDTV, I might as well get one that takes full advantage of upscallng. On that subject, any advice on HDTVs? I've been so out of the loop that last I remember was the LCD vs. Plasma battle, things are bound to have changed substantially in the many years since.


I've been combing eBay looking at various region-free players and comparing against their regular reviews at Amazon, and most have had a decidedly mixed reception. It appears a more complicated issue than I could have anticipated







.


----------



## taken

I have a Sony XBR65HX950 about to ship from Amazon to replace my XBR3 which will now do bedroom duty. Anyways, what is everyone's opinion of my BDP-S570? Is it enough player for my new set or should I upgrade to a 790? Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## eiger

Hey Guys -


I'm in need of a 3D BD Player to accompany my new 55" Sammy 3D LED display. I'm looking for awesome PQ, good performance (load times) without breaking the bank. Apps not necessary.


This will be replacing my 1st Gen Panasonic BD30. (Slow!)


What are some of the winners our there in the $150 range?


----------



## PRBR

save some more $$$$ and get the sony bdp-s790 you will not regret


----------



## PRBR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thatrayn*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14040#post_22498621
> 
> 
> Is the Sony BDPS790 any good?
> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-BDPS790-Blu-ray-Player-Wi-Fi/dp/B006U1YUW2/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=FLZJMM63XA0&coliid=I1HJVSUN3GAFIY




absolutly yes!!!!i have it and love it,superior image quality than the PS3 and lots of options!!!!


----------



## Foxbat121

It depends on what do you want. If all you want is play BD (2d/3d), 570 is a fine machine and newer players won't be any much difference. In fact, S570 is faster to boot up and comes with on-board BD Live storage compared to the newer S580 and S590.


Later models come with better streaming capability. S570's Netflix and media streaming (DLNA) is laughable at best. But it you don't need any of those, there is no reason to upgrade.


Also, Sony didn't infect the S570 with Cinavia feature that will mute the audio for certain titles if you play it in a backup copy disc. Later models all have Cinavia enabled via firmware update.


----------



## taken

Thanks much for the input. I will use the player 99% for just watching 2d/3d movies so it sounds like my 570 is fine. Also, I was just thinking this. My new TV will have Netflix etc. apps so if I want to stream I can do it directly rather than through my BD player so I'm good on that front too. I guess I'll stick with what I have. Thanks again!


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hanshotfirst1138*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14040#post_22512555
> 
> 
> Doesn't the firmware change when the updates are downloaded?


Yes. You have to avoid that.


> Quote:
> My DVD player died as well, I put discs in and nothing will read. I tried buying one of those cleaner discs, but no luck.


Cleaner discs don't do much. They won't clean a dirty spindle, which sounds like what you've got. Just use a q-tip and alcohol. You'll have to open up your player to do it.


> Quote:
> My friend's PS3 upscales beautifully, apparently all players do it, but some do it much better than others.


If you think the PS3 looks good, then any player will be fine. The PS3 has pretty average upscaling. Oppo and Sony 790 are some of the best at upscaling, although the difference will probably be imperceptible unless you look very, very closely.


----------



## Duffeymt

I need to calibrate my new LG 55LM6700 and I have a blu-ray disc drive on my laptop. I have the Disney WOW disc. Can I hook up my laptop through my receiver via HDMI and calibrate accurately this way?


I threw a DVD in my laptop and connected it to the receiver and the resolution on the TV was small - it had black bars on top and bottom - how can I use my laptop as my blu-ray player and get a full screen with a good image through my receiver to my TV?


----------



## babyjor10

Hi everyone, new user here.


I'm looking to get a 3D BD player. I just got a house and looking to set up a home theater. I plan on getting a Panasonic ST50 in the near future for my bedroom, then when my old DLP dies I'm gonna get a VT50 (or perhaps something newer if my DLP last a while) for the living room. My needs are:


3D, Wi-Fi, Netflix streaming, Amazon Instant streaming (not a must though), future proof for audio so 7.1 output so I can listen to some awesome audio (though it may be a while before I invest in audio), at least decent disc start up.


I was gonna go with a Panasonic BD player but one thing I seem to read a lot in reviews is a lot drops in the wifi and that's something I don't want to deal with. Or slow connections which leads to choppy Netflix streaming. I'm assuming it is okay but can I go with a Sony or Samsung BD player with a Panasonic TV? Dumb question I'm sure but I want to make sure that I can watch my 3D content with mismatching equipment.


Thanks for any input!


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *babyjor10*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14070#post_22514805
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, new user here.
> 
> 
> I'm looking to get a 3D BD player. I just got a house and looking to set up a home theater. I plan on getting a Panasonic ST50 in the near future for my bedroom, then when my old DLP dies I'm gonna get a VT50 (or perhaps something newer if my DLP last a while) for the living room. My needs are:
> 
> 
> 3D, Wi-Fi, Netflix streaming, Amazon Instant streaming (not a must though), future proof for audio so 7.1 output so I can listen to some awesome audio (though it may be a while before I invest in audio), at least decent disc start up.
> 
> 
> I was gonna go with a Panasonic BD player but one thing I seem to read a lot in reviews is a lot drops in the wifi and that's something I don't want to deal with. Or slow connections which leads to choppy Netflix streaming. I'm assuming it is okay but can I go with a Sony or Samsung BD player with a Panasonic TV? Dumb question I'm sure but I want to make sure that I can watch my 3D content with mismatching equipment.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input!



Yes, you can mix manufacturers. Only issue you might be likely to see would be incompatibilities with HDMI-CEC, which could prevent you from using the Blu-ray player's remote to control the TV, prevent you from having the system automatically power off when you turn off the Blu-ray player, etc. (non-essential functionality).


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffeymt*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14070#post_22514702
> 
> 
> I need to calibrate my new LG 55LM6700 and I have a blu-ray disc drive on my laptop. I have the Disney WOW disc. Can I hook up my laptop through my receiver via HDMI and calibrate accurately this way?
> 
> I threw a DVD in my laptop and connected it to the receiver and the resolution on the TV was small - it had black bars on top and bottom - how can I use my laptop as my blu-ray player and get a full screen with a good image through my receiver to my TV?



You can calibrate the TV accurately assuming you have the right resolution being fed to your TV. Just make sure your video path is ultimately feeding the TV what it needs (1080p?, 720p?) and you should be ok to use that as a calibration signal.


The Disney WOW disk has a good reputation, it should do fine. The Spears & Munsil disk is also good, but the Disney disk should work well.


The black bars on top and bottom mean that an adjustment has been made to the overall display to fit in the DVD image so you can see the entire screen as it was filmed. Movies have been filmed in very different aspect ratios for a while. Your TV's screen size is fixed, so in order to fit in all of the imagery of a movie, sometimes you need to make the image smaller.


If a movie's aspect ratio is smaller from top to bottom and much wider left to right than your screen will fit, you have two choices: cut some of the movie from the edges and delete some of the content, or make it smaller and fit the whole width in. The areas above and below, which now have no image information, are filled in with the least distracting color, which in your case is black.


Most TV's out now are natively 16:9 (1.785:1) aspect ratio. This means that if you use a DVD that uses that ratio, you won't see any black bars. If you are watching a movie that has a different aspect ratio, you'll probably see the top and bottom black bars (2.39:1, 2.75:1); one that you'll run into if you watch old movies is 4:3 (1.33:1) and in that case you will see the black bars on the side of the image.


The above is true if you allow the image to come in undistorted. Some people want no black bars at all, so there are functions within the different devices (TV's, players) that will stretch the image so no bars show. If you choose this, you will get no bars, but the image will be distorted. It's your choice, mine is to deal with the bars and have no distortion.


----------



## gamingzone6912

I am in the market for a blu ray player and have been searching the panasonic line i like the looks of the BBT01 and the BDT320 but im not sure if its 80 bucks worth haha.Has anyone used these and if so have you had any problems?...I want one that is going to last and perform well.


----------



## Duffeymt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14070#post_22515985
> 
> 
> You can calibrate the TV accurately assuming you have the right resolution being fed to your TV. Just make sure your video path is ultimately feeding the TV what it needs (1080p?, 720p?) and you should be ok to use that as a calibration signal.
> 
> The Disney WOW disk has a good reputation, it should do fine. The Spears & Munsil disk is also good, but the Disney disk should work well.
> 
> The black bars on top and bottom mean that an adjustment has been made to the overall display to fit in the DVD image so you can see the entire screen as it was filmed. Movies have been filmed in very different aspect ratios for a while. Your TV's screen size is fixed, so in order to fit in all of the imagery of a movie, sometimes you need to make the image smaller.
> 
> If a movie's aspect ratio is smaller from top to bottom and much wider left to right than your screen will fit, you have two choices: cut some of the movie from the edges and delete some of the content, or make it smaller and fit the whole width in. The areas above and below, which now have no image information, are filled in with the least distracting color, which in your case is black.
> 
> Most TV's out now are natively 16:9 (1.785:1) aspect ratio. This means that if you use a DVD that uses that ratio, you won't see any black bars. If you are watching a movie that has a different aspect ratio, you'll probably see the top and bottom black bars (2.39:1, 2.75:1); one that you'll run into if you watch old movies is 4:3 (1.33:1) and in that case you will see the black bars on the side of the image.
> 
> The above is true if you allow the image to come in undistorted. Some people want no black bars at all, so there are functions within the different devices (TV's, players) that will stretch the image so no bars show. If you choose this, you will get no bars, but the image will be distorted. It's your choice, mine is to deal with the bars and have no distortion.



Thank you. I hooked up my laptop to my LG 55LM6700 display and selected the 'connect to a projector' option using the recommended resolution. The display stretched a bit beyond the edges of my TV, so I changed the aspect ration on the TV from 16:9 to 'Just Scan'. Not sure what 'Just Scan' really does, but the laptop was now perfectly fit to my TV screen. (Going back to cable I switched it back to 16:9 - still no idea what this setting does, and if its better to leave on 'Just Scan' or not).


How do I know I have the right resolution being sent to my screen from the laptop?


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffeymt*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14070#post_22516536
> 
> 
> How do I know I have the right resolution being sent to my screen from the laptop?


Some TVs have an informational display which shows the resolution of the incoming signal. The computer also has a control-panel where you can set the display's resolution. Under Windows 7, it's at Start Menu -> Control Panel (small icons) -> Display -> Adjust resolution


----------



## Duffeymt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14070#post_22516822
> 
> 
> Some TVs have an informational display which shows the resolution of the incoming signal. The computer also has a control-panel where you can set the display's resolution. Under Windows 7, it's at Start Menu -> Control Panel (small icons) -> Display -> Adjust resolution



Cool. But even i can see what the resolution is, how do I know what the optimal resolution should be used?


----------



## Selden Ball

It's usually best to set the computer to output exactly the same resolution as the number of pixels on the screen of the display. For HDTVs, that's normally 1920x1080 at 60 frames/second. When showing a standard-definition video, the player software usually provides the option of scaling it to 480 scanlines (which would then show on the screen as "windowboxed" with black borders all around it) or full-screen (1080 scanlines).


----------



## Rschissler

For my new home theatre I am planning on the Panasonic 60gt50 tv, Denon 3313 receiver, and maybe the Pioneer BDP-150. Both the Panasonic and Denon have wireless built in, while the Pioneer doesn't. I only want the Pioneer to play Blu-Ray, DVD's and CD's. I don't care about streaming, and If I did I could use the other devices to do it. The question is why would I need wireless cababilites? Below, I've listed the only reasons I can think of why I would want wireless and possible soloutions around it.


Firmware update: I could take the blu-ray player downstairs to my computer room and plug a network cable into it and my router.


Remote app via iPad: I could use the remote app from the Denon to play discs. If the player is connected to the reciever via HDMI, I can use the Denon app to control the player, right?


Is there anything else I am missing?


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffeymt*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14070#post_22516536
> 
> 
> Thank you. I hooked up my laptop to my LG 55LM6700 display and selected the 'connect to a projector' option using the recommended resolution. The display stretched a bit beyond the edges of my TV, so I changed the aspect ration on the TV from 16:9 to 'Just Scan'. Not sure what 'Just Scan' really does, but the laptop was now perfectly fit to my TV screen. (Going back to cable I switched it back to 16:9 - still no idea what this setting does, and if its better to leave on 'Just Scan' or not).
> 
> How do I know I have the right resolution being sent to my screen from the laptop?



Nice TV. It looks like the 'just scan' choice will scale the input to give you something that fits well into the TV's display.


I would think, as Selden says that setting the display to 16:9 on the TV and the resolution on the laptop to 1920 by 1080, it will give you the right settings to calibrate the display correctly.


----------



## lovinthehd

So you want to know why you need features you don't need? If you don't want to use the BD player except to play discs, then don't (and it may not do wireless streaming as well either). Personally I have an older non-internet capable tv and avr in my bedroom so I got a bd player that has streaming capabilities. In my living room my PS3 can do multichannel sound on streaming movies whereas my tv can't for streaming and my avr doesn't stream video, just audio....all about what fits into your system needs.


----------



## Steve S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rschissler*  /t/1435249/why-do-i-want-wireless-in-a-blu-ray-player#post_22517798
> 
> 
> For my new home theatre I am planning on the Panasonic 60gt50 tv, Denon 3313 receiver, and maybe the Pioneer BDP-150. Both the Panasonic and Denon have wireless built in, while the Pioneer doesn't. I only want the Pioneer to play Blu-Ray, DVD's and CD's. I don't care about streaming, and If I did I could use the other devices to do it. The question is why would I need wireless cababilites? Below, I've listed the only reasons I can think of why I would want wireless and possible soloutions around it.
> 
> Firmware update: I could take the blu-ray player downstairs to my computer room and plug a network cable into it and my router.
> 
> Remote app via iPad: I could use the remote app from the Denon to play discs. If the player is connected to the reciever via HDMI, I can use the Denon app to control the player, right?
> 
> Is there anything else I am missing?



That sounds like a lot of hassle everytime you want to updated the firmware, and I seriously doubt if that convoluted control scheme will work in real life. You'll probably end up (The Horror) having to use the player's own remote.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffeymt*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14070#post_22516536
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I hooked up my laptop to my LG 55LM6700 display and selected the 'connect to a projector' option using the recommended resolution. The display stretched a bit beyond the edges of my TV, so I changed the aspect ration on the TV from 16:9 to 'Just Scan'. Not sure what 'Just Scan' really does, but the laptop was now perfectly fit to my TV screen. (Going back to cable I switched it back to 16:9 - still no idea what this setting does, and if its better to leave on 'Just Scan' or not).
> 
> 
> How do I know I have the right resolution being sent to my screen from the laptop?



'Just Scan' displays the actual 1920x1080 output without overscan, whereas 16:9 will crop the picture slightly and zoom to compensate for lines that may appear on the edges of broadcast tv signals on some stations.


Please note that this thread is to help people decide amongst Blu-ray players. I would suggest searching and perhaps posting in the 'Home Theater Computer' forum on AVS to get answers to questions about PC calibration. The variable of having extensive color calibration settings in the OS as well as on the display makes this more complicated than set top disc players and most other set top components.


----------



## Duffeymt

Thanks for the help. Side a PC source is more complicated, and sticking to the thread subject, what is the cheapest BD player that is decent enough to use to calibrate using the Blu-Ray WOW disc?


----------



## mdavej

How will you see the screen when you connect it in your computer room. Does your monitor have an HDMI input or do you have a DVI-HDMI adapter? Can you update the Pio by USB or disc? Are you actually saving any money by not getting wireless? What makes the Pio better than other players with wireless? Seems like a bad idea to me.


----------



## Rschissler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/1435249/why-do-i-want-wireless-in-a-blu-ray-player#post_22518984
> 
> 
> How will you see the screen when you connect it in your computer room. Does your monitor have an HDMI input or do you have a DVI-HDMI adapter? Can you update the Pio by USB or disc? Are you actually saving any money by not getting wireless? What makes the Pio better than other players with wireless? Seems like a bad idea to me.


Those are some good points. I'm looking for a player less than $200. From the reviews I've read, the Panasonic bdt-220 would be a great choice, but it looks kind of cheap to me. Aesthetics are important to me, so that's why I am interested in the Poineer bdp-150. The pioneer looks like a quality piece of equipment.


----------



## spudz25

First time Blu Ray buyer...


Can you lead me in the right direction:


I'm looking for a basic player that is capable of playing standard DVD, DVD-r along with Blu Ray. (I'm located in the US, btw).


It will be plugged into a 7.1 Home Theatre system via HDMI.


I will be watching a lot of concert videos at maximum volume, audio is very important.


Will be hooked to a Mitsubishi projector (currently 720P)...


Not concerned with Streaming or internet due to having Apple TV also connected.


Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


Todd


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spudz25*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14070#post_22521693
> 
> 
> First time Blu Ray buyer...
> 
> Can you lead me in the right direction:
> 
> I'm looking for a basic player that is capable of playing standard DVD, DVD-r along with Blu Ray. (I'm located in the US, btw).
> 
> It will be plugged into a 7.1 Home Theatre system via HDMI.
> 
> I will be watching a lot of concert videos at maximum volume, audio is very important.
> 
> Will be hooked to a Mitsubishi projector (currently 720P)...
> 
> Not concerned with Streaming or internet due to having Apple TV also connected.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions.
> 
> Todd



Your connections are pretty standard, if DVDs and Blurays are the only sources you're interested in, not SACD or DVD-A, a good lower priced bluray player is your best bet. I assume your Receiver is able to decode DTS-HD-MA and TrueHD, the lossless sound codecs, if that's the case, you'll be getting the best sound from the concert disks.


I have quite a few concert disks in DVD, Bluray and HD-DVD that get a lot of airplay on my system, it's a great way to listen to music now that 'remastered' CDs are crushing the dynamic range of musical CDs.


Any good lower priced bluray player will do what you want, just bitstream the sound to your AVR if it can handle the lossless sound, or decode it in the player if not. I know the Panasonics get some very good press here, as well as the later model Sonys. Good luck, nice to hear that someone uses these players for music.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spudz25*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14070#post_22521693
> 
> 
> First time Blu Ray buyer...
> 
> 
> Can you lead me in the right direction:
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a basic player that is capable of playing standard DVD, DVD-r along with Blu Ray. (I'm located in the US, btw).
> 
> 
> It will be plugged into a 7.1 Home Theatre system via HDMI.
> 
> 
> I will be watching a lot of concert videos at maximum volume, audio is very important.
> 
> 
> Will be hooked to a Mitsubishi projector (currently 720P)...
> 
> 
> Not concerned with Streaming or internet due to having Apple TV also connected.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions.
> 
> 
> Todd



Check out the Sony BDP-S590, since you are a music fan, a nice bonus feature is SACD support, which is not typically included in players in this price category.


One consideration though, are your DVD-R discs all NTSC?


If you have PAL discs, for example downloads sourced from European television broadcasts that you will burn to DVD, the Sony and most other US players will not play them. You can work around this by saving the VIDEO_TS folders to a computer and streaming locally using DLNA.


If you have a need for PAL support (but not region free) most LG players can do this, but they tend to have buggy software updates and generally are not the most dependable players. LG players also have crappy 90 day labor warranties in the US, so you might want an extended warranty if you decide to go that route.


If you need region free, some Insignia players can be updated to do that. These players likely also play PAL, but I'm not certain.


----------



## Selden Ball

Sharp and Pioneer BD players sold in the U.S. are able to play PAL Region 0 (i.e. all-region) DVDs. I've never tried all-region (Region ABC) 25/50fps BDs, but I suspect they'll work, too.


----------



## planespotting

Looking for a 3D, wifi built in, good at streaming player for my main theater player. the only other thing I want is for it to be able to play a 3D movie off of a USB drive. I have one I want to watch in 3D but it is not avail in the US so this seems to be my only option. It will be hooked up to a Panasonic plasma display and a mid-range (no 3d pass through) Onkyo receiver. Is Samsung my only option? Are they any good?


----------



## Steve S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rschissler*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14070#post_22519461
> 
> 
> Those are some good points. I'm looking for a player less than $200. From the reviews I've read, the Panasonic bdt-220 would be a great choice, but it looks kind of cheap to me. Aesthetics are important to me, so that's why I am interested in the Poineer bdp-150. The pioneer looks like a quality piece of equipment.



I just checked the owner's manual for the Pioneer to sorta compare with that of the Panny 220--sometimes this helps determine factors like adjustability and such. Both seem pretty comparable except with regard to adustments for 3D playback (i.e. depth etc.). The Panny has some useful adjustments that can tailor the 3D to your particular set, the Pioneer doesn't--just turns 3D on or off.


I like Pioneer stuff, I own one of the lower end Elite receivers from a few years back and it's a paragon of performance and reliability. (looks classy too!).. I just don't think BD players are as important to them as one of their mainstream products as they are to a company like Panasonic, Sony, or Samsung. I would pick the 220 for function and performance over the Pio (in fact I already did). That being said you could have your cake and eat it too with the Pio if you simply added the optional Wi-Fi dongle. As far as updates, according to the manual you can download them to a USB flash drive with your computer, carry the flashdrive upstairs to the player, and do the update without un-installing the player from your system.


I actually do understand your concern for the appearance of your gear. The Panny, "in person" is a little on the small side (standard width but not depth) but imho is by no means tacky, gimmicky, or cheap looking.


----------



## Selden Ball

To me, the picture makes it look like the Pioneer player is brushed metal. It isn't. It's the same high-gloss plastic as the comparable inexpensive players from most other manufacturers. Also, current Pioneer players (and the Sharp players they're based on) include support for only a very limited number of computer file formats. I find their menu system rather crude, too. So far as functionality is concerned, the current generation Sony players are much better, except for not being able to play PAL Region 0 discs, which is why I own a current Sharp player (and have an older Pioneer player which I haven't used for a while).


Personally, I consider the tapered shape of the current generation of Sony players to be silly and ugly, but the only time I have to look at mine is when the room is dark and I'm inserting a disc. It's almost invisible then.


----------



## Rschissler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14070#post_22526847
> 
> 
> To me, the picture makes it look like the Pioneer player is brushed metal. It isn't. It's the same high-gloss plastic as the comparable inexpensive players from most other manufacturers. Also, current Pioneer players (and the Sharp players they're based on) include support for only a very limited number of computer file formats. I find their menu system rather crude, too. So far as functionality is concerned, the current generation Sony players are much better, except for not being able to play PAL Region 0 discs, which is why I own a current Sharp player (and have an older Pioneer player which I haven't used for a while).
> 
> Personally, I consider the tapered shape of the current generation of Sony players to be silly and ugly, but the only time I have to look at mine is when the room is dark and I'm inserting a disc. It's almost invisible then.


I got this from the Pioneer site: "The classic brushed aluminum look of the BDP-150 is a bit of foreshadowing for the caliber of audio and video you’re about to experience." So, either it is brushed aluminum, or it is plastic made to look like it?


I"m bugged too, by the goofy shape of the Sony players, otherwise I'd strongly consider them.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffeymt*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14070#post_22518255
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help. Side a PC source is more complicated, and sticking to the thread subject, what is the cheapest BD player that is decent enough to use to calibrate using the Blu-Ray WOW disc?



Any BD player should work, but it's not ideal to use a device other than what you will be using for playback as a reference for calibration.


----------



## spadjen

need help picking blu-ray player and 3d upscaling. I have a sony KDL-60 NX810. Just bought the transmitter and glasses. Now i need to move on to the player. I Need something with 2 HDMI outputs due to the 3D limitation of Yamaha receiver. I unfortunately need to be less generous with my money this time around since i really should not be sending anything at all. I have been looking at the Oppo BDP-93. I found some around $400 which is still above my price point. The thing that have been trying to figure out for days is the Up scaling. just cant get clear info on this online. Is blu ray player X really that much better then Blu ray player Y ? If the upscaliong in the BDP-93 is really that much better i would prob buy it. And if it is is better does it have a hdmi input to upscale content from other sources. I tried to upscale some high deff streaming movies using my TV. The pic....well sucked. So whats up with that now? are upscaleing in tvs that much worse then in dvd players. am i expecting too much? is this similar results i will get after bying an expensive player? I know some of you may say it depends on the content. At the moment i only use streaming from netflix so if there is a particular title you would like me to try to upscale from redbox or amazon high deff download section then please.....i will give it a shot.


this is my first post. i am usually hanging out in the background. so any help would be great


----------



## euphoria619

Not certain if this has been brought up in previous threads before but any how share free to feel your thoughts on the two units.


The obvious main question is what are the main differences between the two?


and on a side note, If using a SC-65 AVR does the player really matter since it will be ran through the AVRs processor?

Whats the benefit of using a higher end blu-ray disc player with a high end AVR?


----------



## Selden Ball

Sony's BDP-S790 lists for about $250. It includes quite a few video adjustments that can be applied when upscaling SD video. People also like its streaming options.


My understanding is that you can't judge upscaling quality while watching any streaming video source. They often have to use substantial lossy compression in order to avoid hickups in the playback, and you can't predict how destructive those losses will be. In other words, you need to use one of the calibration discs, like Disney's WOW, in order to do a valid comparison among the various scalers in the video chain.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14100#post_22530052
> 
> 
> Sony's BDP-S790 lists for about $250. It includes quite a few video adjustments that can be applied when upscaling SD video. People also like its streaming options.
> 
> 
> My understanding is that you can't judge upscaling quality while watching any streaming video source. They often have to use substantial lossy compression in order to avoid hickups in the playback, and you can't predict how destructive those losses will be. In other words, you need to use one of the calibration discs, like Disney's WOW, in order to do a valid comparison among the various scalers in the video chain.


WOW is great, but my recollection is that the scaling tests are geared towards ensuring that HD images aren't being scaled via overscan and that sort of thing. I think all of the demo content on the Blu-ray version is HD (please correct me if I'm wrong), so DVD media with real content and/or local streaming content (without transcoding) are probably better sources to compare upscaling performance in a real world context.


The larger problem with using streaming services to compare is that there is no guarantee of a consistent result. The service will send you a lower bitrate file if there is any sort of network issue between the player and the server for one. Also, different players receive different encodes based on what is supported by the player manufacturer, so it's difficult to determine if any perceived quality differences are the result of upscaling or some other factor (though those results still may be worth consideration when deciding which player to use.)


Player settings should also be considered. As noted, some players offer setting such as sharpness and noise reduction which impact the perceived upscaling quality and the default setting doesn't always best reflect the player's capabilities. Having a player with more options improves the chance that you can achieve a result you find desirable.


So, yes, use a calibration disc to set up the system, but I think that a reasonably broad sampling of real world content should be compared as well to make an informed judgement.


Part of the challenge in trying to get information about upscaling performance online is that many people are willing to share opinions about upscaling performance, but less go through the rather tedious process needed to evaluate the performance in such a way that a meaningful comparison can be made. Beyond that its a rather subjective measurement. My advice is to take opinions without a lot of insight or detail with a grain of salt, pick a player mainly based on other factors, then buy one at a place that has a reasonable return policy and find out if it meets your needs.


----------



## spadjen

thanks for the help from both. I just picked up hunger games in hd. also tried polar express. i had my sony bravita do 2d to 3d conversion. no matter what i tried i could not get anything that resembled more then a bury pic. does not look 3d to me at all. dont know if i am doing something wrong here or just expecting something unrealistic. i have the glasses powered up but no real way to tell if there are sync to the tv? My plan is to invest in a good 3d player with up-scaling but would like to see my tv do at least a half ass job at it first. I am playing the dvd in a blu ray lg player and getting a 1080p single to the tv.. any help would be great











and Vampidemic....... I think i got what your trying to get across? but if you could explain it like i was 5..... The oppo 93 dose a better job at 3d conversion and the sony does a good job at hd 1080P / 1080I?


----------



## Selden Ball

To get the best 3D experience you need to watch 3D movies as provided by the studios, playing those 3D discs on a 3D player connected directly to a 3D TV (or through a 3D-capable receiver or pre/pro to a 3D TV).


Automated 2D-to-3D conversions in consumer equipment are primarily a gimmick. The quality of the conversion varies from one device to another, but I don't know of any organized review of the quality of those conversions.


----------



## spadjen

yeah i do know that your not going to get great or even good quality from a converted 3d movie. just figured i should be getting something. but i guess i will just pony up the dough and hope the 3d player i gets does a far better job at conversion then my tv?


----------



## Selden Ball

There's at least one report of a Samsung player doing a much better job than a Samsung TV. See http://www.avsforum.com/t/1360047/suprisingly-good-2d-3d-conversion-bd-player 


In general, I'd expect newer players do to a better conversion than older TVs.


FWIW, the Sony S590 lists for about $150, but often is available with substantial discounts. I haven't seen any reviews of it conversion quaity. Most reviews concentrate on how well it replicates (or upscales) what's provided on the disc.


----------



## spudz25





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14070#post_22524332
> 
> 
> Check out the Sony BDP-S590, since you are a music fan, a nice bonus feature is SACD support, which is not typically included in players in this price category.
> 
> One consideration though, are your DVD-R discs all NTSC?
> 
> If you have PAL discs, for example downloads sourced from European television broadcasts that you will burn to DVD, the Sony and most other US players will not play them. You can work around this by saving the VIDEO_TS folders to a computer and streaming locally using DLNA.
> 
> If you have a need for PAL support (but not region free) most LG players can do this, but they tend to have buggy software updates and generally are not the most dependable players. LG players also have crappy 90 day labor warranties in the US, so you might want an extended warranty if you decide to go that route.
> 
> If you need region free, some Insignia players can be updated to do that. These players likely also play PAL, but I'm not certain.



Thanks for taking the time to suggest that Sony player to me. I think that's really the type of player that I'm looking for and maybe I will give some SACD a shot. I'm a fan of vinyl and have pretty much stopped purchasing CD's. I do very little with PAL discs so that should never be a problem. Most of my DVD-R are bootleg concert shows. I know that the quality on them is shady, but I still watch them and didn't want to have another standard DVD player hooked up also to my system.


Thanks again, for taking the time.


Todd


----------



## spudz25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14070#post_22522131
> 
> 
> Your connections are pretty standard, if DVDs and Blurays are the only sources you're interested in, not SACD or DVD-A, a good lower priced bluray player is your best bet. I assume your Receiver is able to decode DTS-HD-MA and TrueHD, the lossless sound codecs, if that's the case, you'll be getting the best sound from the concert disks.
> 
> I have quite a few concert disks in DVD, Bluray and HD-DVD that get a lot of airplay on my system, it's a great way to listen to music now that 'remastered' CDs are crushing the dynamic range of musical CDs.
> 
> Any good lower priced bluray player will do what you want, just bitstream the sound to your AVR if it can handle the lossless sound, or decode it in the player if not. I know the Panasonics get some very good press here, as well as the later model Sonys. Good luck, nice to hear that someone uses these players for music.



Thanks for the feedback. I will most likely be getting a new receiver around the same time as this Blu Ray Player. So the DTS-HD-MA and True HD will be taken care of.


I agree with the CD destruction. I rarely will ever play a CD anymore. I'm a big fan of vinyl and spend my music funds on that.


I think I'm going to look at the Sony BD 590 that was suggested. It appears to do everything that I want it to.


Thanks again,

Todd


----------



## ramlin

Hi I wonder if any of you can help me. I'm about to buy a new Tv and a new blu ray player - this is my first foray into the world of HD. I have no blu ray discs but expect, in the future, to buy blu ray discs instead of dvd's. So I will need a blu ray player that can upscale DVD's very well (as well as playing Blu ray discs as well...). I would like to be able to stream movie content from my computer to the TV (I assume through the blu ray player) - most of films I have are either xvid or divx - although I also have films/clips from my hd video camera that I would like to stream as well. I have an extensive DVD library. I'm not the most technical savy person in the world and would prefer something simple to set up. I won't be buying a 3DTV - so having a 3D capability is not essential. I would also like to be able to have a usb and (if possible) a sd connection. Having netflix/hula/amazon - is not essential - nice to have but not essential - more important is picture quality, upscaling, being able to play different formats and being able to connect my computer or tablet whether wirelessly or through the LAN. My tv will be a LED 40 or LED 42 inches (not yet decided) and will either be a Panasonic or a Sony.


I hould add that I have dvd's burned on dvd-r and dvd+r discs if that makes any difference.


I have read about two dvd players - one is the sony BDP- s390 and the other is the Panasonic bdp- 220 - I have read excellent reviews on both but read some not very good comments on the threads here on the players. Given the use I will put the player to and given my limited technical ability - which would you recommend? Price is not a factor as the difference isn't so great.


One thought ihad was that if I buy a Panasonic TV I should buy a Panasonic player or if I buy a sony (which is more likely) I should buy a sony - or doesn't this matter?


Many, many thanks!


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ramlin*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14100#post_22534097
> 
> 
> Hi I wonder if any of you can help me. I'm about to buy a new Tv and a new blu ray player - this is my first foray into the world of HD. I have no blu ray discs but expect, in the future, to buy blu ray discs instead of dvd's. So I will need a blu ray player that can upscale DVD's very well (as well as playing Blu ray discs as well...). I would like to be able to stream movie content from my computer to the TV (I assume through the blu ray player) - most of films I have are either xvid or divx - although I also have films/clips from my hd video camera that I would like to stream as well. I have an extensive DVD library. I'm not the most technical savy person in the world and would prefer something simple to set up. I won't be buying a 3DTV - so having a 3D capability is not essential. I would also like to be able to have a usb and (if possible) a sd connection. Having netflix/hula/amazon - is not essential - nice to have but not essential - more important is picture quality, upscaling, being able to play different formats and being able to connect my computer or tablet whether wirelessly or through the LAN. My tv will be a LED 40 or LED 42 inches (not yet decided) and will either be a Panasonic or a Sony.
> 
> 
> I hould add that I have dvd's burned on dvd-r and dvd+r discs if that makes any difference.
> 
> 
> I have read about two dvd players - one is the sony BDP- s390 and the other is the Panasonic bdp- 220 - I have read excellent reviews on both but read some not very good comments on the threads here on the players. Given the use I will put the player to and given my limited technical ability - which would you recommend? Price is not a factor as the difference isn't so great.
> 
> 
> One thought ihad was that if I buy a Panasonic TV I should buy a Panasonic player or if I buy a sony (which is more likely) I should buy a sony - or doesn't this matter?
> 
> 
> Many, many thanks!



Given that you are looking to play files from your computer I would suggest the Sony. However, it should be noted that Sony does not support DiVx, so you can either convert those files or use a DLNA server that can transcode them ( such as Serviio) to play them.


In addition to the Sony BDP S390, also look at the BDP S590. They often sell for about the same price and the 590 includes 3D, has a second USB port in the rear and a front display.


It's not necessary to have a TV and BD player from the same manufacturer, but the HDMI-CEC functions are more likely to work if you do. This just helps ensure that if your BD player has TV functions on its remote (or vise versa) that they will work, that devices can turn each other off, etc.


----------



## Louie_18

I'm planning to replace my Playstation 3 as my main bluray player.


I decided to save so I could get the Oppo BDP-103 in Amazon for $499.99 until I saw the Oppo BDP-93 in ebay which is capable of bluray 3D iso playback for $599.99...

If the BDP-93 could play 3d iso then I don't have to wait and upgrade my NMT to Popcorn Hour A400 or Dune HD-Pro

Will there be significant difference or improvements in picture quality between the BDP-93 and BDP-103?


Many thanks!!!


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Louie_18*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14100#post_22539301
> 
> 
> I'm planning to replace my Playstation 3 as my main bluray player.
> 
> 
> I decided to save so I could get the Oppo BDP-103 in Amazon for $499.99 until I saw the Oppo BDP-93 in ebay which is capable of bluray 3D iso playback for $599.99...
> 
> If the BDP-93 could play 3d iso then I don't have to wait and upgrade my NMT to Popcorn Hour A400 or Dune HD-Pro
> 
> Will there be significant difference or improvements in picture quality between the BDP-93 and BDP-103?
> 
> 
> Many thanks!!!



Your original thread asking this was merged into the BDP-103 thread. The response there:


Image quality is the same.


Note that you can never update firmware on the -93 without losing ISO playback. I would not go that route, but some people do.


The BDP-103 supports SMB network shares, and there is a trick to playing Blu-ray ISO files that way. See the FAQ: How do you play Blu-ray ISO files over SMB? 


Also note that the studios do not want you playing ISO files or BDMV folders at all, and they may change the rules to prevent it in the future.


-Bill


----------



## Roadie73

Hello AVS,


I need some help in narrowing down which blu-ray to get for my mother in law. The issue is a little complicated by the following:


- she wants integral wi-fi, as running ethernet from the computer room / office to the TV room is not feasible (separate floors and ends of the house)


- she has no interest in 3D - her tv is not 3D, and she is using a stereo marantz reciever (SR-4320)


- the blu-ray needs to have coaxial audio outs, as the reciever above has neither HDMI or digital inputs


Based on the above, I've found 3 potentials, all for roughly the same price:


LG BP320

Sony BDP-S390

Panasonic DMPBD87


I'm leaning towards the Sony, but I have seen some reviews that state the online menus and features are not easy to use/navigate. I'm not sure how often these features (netflix etc) will be used, but I'd prefer not to have to walk anyone through it more than once.


Thanks in advance for your input.


Nick


----------



## mdavej

Those low end models are overpriced for what they do and their poor quality. Even though you don't need 3D, there's no harm in getting a 3D player. The best bang for the buck and the simplest to use is the sony 590 ($108 at amazon). No current panny models have coax out AFAIK. Although all the sonys have the same interface, it's very simple to use. Only some of the apps your mother-in-law will never use are a bit confusing. Netfix and disc playback are dirt simple on sony. While the 390 is $6 cheaper than the 590, the quality difference is significant. I have several 390s, but only because they were a lot cheaper than the 590s at the time. Now the price is so close, there is no reason to even consider a 390.


----------



## Roadie73

Thanks for the advice - based on it I think I'll go with the Sony 390


I follow your logic in stepping up to the 590, but it's $30 (plus tax) more expensive up here in Canada. I'll have a look at the 590 in the store, but unless it's significantly better built or has better internals, seeing as she will never use the 3D, and since she's trying to keep the price down, I'll probably pick up the 390.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roadie73*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14100#post_22542047
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice - based on it I think I'll go with the Sony 390
> 
> I follow your logic in stepping up to the 590, but it's $30 (plus tax) more expensive up here in Canada. I'll have a look at the 590 in the store, but unless it's significantly better built or has better internals, seeing as she will never use the 3D, and since she's trying to keep the price down, I'll probably pick up the 390.



I think this is a good decision based on your report of the pricing. I have the BDP-S590 myself (the price difference is negligible in the US0 in but feature wise you're getting 3D, rear USB, front display and I think maybe the optical audio out by stepping up to the 590 and I'm guessing the display is the only thing there she would likely use. I would definitely avoid LG. Having owned 2010 and 2011 model LG players, they have serious quality control issues with both software and hardware --- much happier with my Sony players.


----------



## dannemand

*I am looking to buy a new BR player and here are some random thoughts about it:


I would like to stream from youtube if possible, it can be hard wired or wireless access to internet.


I have a powerful Windows 7 PC to get content from.


I have a Samsung LN52B550, not sure if this matters or not but I would like to use the same remote control if possible, I hate looking for remotes........


I am not aware of all the things newer players can do for me either.............


and of course play dvd/br discs


dont think I need really high end stuff


THANKS!*


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dannemand*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14100#post_22546711
> 
> *I am looking to buy a new BR player and here are some random thoughts about it:
> 
> I would like to stream from youtube if possible, it can be hard wired or wireless access to internet.
> 
> I have a powerful Windows 7 PC to get content from.
> 
> I have a Samsung LN52B550, not sure if this matters or not but I would like to use the same remote control if possible, I hate looking for remotes........
> 
> I am not aware of all the things newer players can do for me either.............
> 
> and of course play dvd/br discs
> 
> dont think I need really high end stuff
> 
> THANKS!*



Sony 590? I'd hard wire it if you can.


Set up a DLNA server on your PC, use that to feed content to the 590.


For a remote, think of a universal remote, like one of the Logitechs. One of the best AVI tools I own.


----------



## dannemand

If we were to compare, what does the 590 do that the Samsung BD-E5900 cant, just comparing these 2 because it looks to be about the same in cost? $129.00


THANKS!


----------



## hernanu

Well, you could just compare the specs and they'd probably be fairly even. The thing that you want to look at is streaming performance, since that's important to you, ease of use and in general reliability. The Sony has gotten good press lately here and elsewhere; one of the things you could do is to look at the owner's discussions for each and see whether there are problems with one or the other.


----------



## jvarisco

Looking for a player for my mother. In this case bluray playback is less important than these features:


- Access to Amazon Prime videos (to be clear, the free videos you get from being a Prime member, not Instant Video)

- Access to Netflix

- Built-in Wifi

- Easy-to-use menus

-Cost


Don't care about 3d or disc load time or picture quality. Before anyone mentions, we don't want a streamer box; this is going to replace her DVD player so she doesn't have yet another device to deal with underneath her TV.


First thing I came across is the BDP S390. Looks good but if there's other/better alternatives available I'd love to know. It's hard filtering results by devices that support Amazon Prime video, so I don't know how prevalent it is - TiVo's won't do it, for example.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jvarisco*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14100#post_22547765
> 
> 
> Looking for a player for my mother. In this case bluray playback is less important than these features:
> 
> 
> - Access to Amazon Prime videos (to be clear, the free videos you get from being a Prime member, not Instant Video)
> 
> - Access to Netflix
> 
> - Built-in Wifi
> 
> - Easy-to-use menus
> 
> -Cost
> 
> 
> Don't care about 3d or disc load time or picture quality. Before anyone mentions, we don't want a streamer box; this is going to replace her DVD player so she doesn't have yet another device to deal with underneath her TV.
> 
> 
> First thing I came across is the BDP S390. Looks good but if there's other/better alternatives available I'd love to know. It's hard filtering results by devices that support Amazon Prime video, so I don't know how prevalent it is - TiVo's won't do it, for example.



I think the BDP S390 or BDP S590/BDP BX-59 are both worth considering (BX-59 is the Costco version of the S590 with bundled HDMI cable). In the US, the 590 usually sells at a street price at, near or below the 390 depending on current promos. When it is more, the difference is usually less than $10.


I suggested the 590 for my mother and it seems to work for her. Would recommend you do the initial set up though as the authorization process for the streaming services is kind of tedious.


----------



## Jeff D

I'm looking for some suggestions after recently deciding to go with the 3d for the kids. I'm not looking for a super killer, does it all player anymore. I've got too many of those collecting dust, I just want a good player not very expensive that will play the 3d discs plus some of the other stuff that's out there. The USB port for flash media and hard drives would be nice if it can handle AVCHD (camcorder) and other formats from the PC along with the standard net-based stuff that most seem to provide today. I'd also like to be able to be able to play the bluray DVD playback of the camcorder files. Of couse all the standard stuff like HD audio (internal decoding no important). PC streaming is nice, but I don't even use that with my directv boxes, so I'm not sure how useful that is. I think hard disk playback would be more important.


I've seen a few comments on the newest line of sony players messing with the audio limit the play back from recordable media and I wouldn't like that. I have kids and most of the discs they use are the backups, I don't even trust my wife with the real disney media! Currently I've got 2 LG blus and 1 samsung player. The latest samsung players are so small I have a hard time believing they are a solid product. I've been looking at the '12 line from panasonic and the 320 or even 220 looks like it may do what I want. As a CE developer I like that panasoic has some of their source code online.


Any suggestions on what might be a good inexpensive player for the kids to be able to watch 3d movies?

Thanks


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeff D*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14100#post_22550964
> 
> 
> I've seen a few comments on the newest line of sony players messing with the audio limit the play back from recordable media and I wouldn't like that. I have kids and most of the discs they use are the backups, I don't even trust my wife with the real disney media!



I think you are referring to Cinavia copy protection. My understanding is that all BD players released after 2/1/2012 are required to support this, so the only way to escape this is to buy an older model player without the technology and hope you don't ever need a firmware update that enables Cinavia, or to avoid Cinavia encoded content ( it's not on everything).


Some info:

http://www.verance.com/AdminSavR/news/news_item.php?news_id=66 


I like the Sony players myself and own two BDP-S590s, but apparently you have to go back to the 2010 model year for Sony players without Cinavia.


----------



## David Susilo

AFAIK so far only Sony contents that use Cinavia.


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14100#post_22552285
> 
> 
> AFAIK so far only Sony contents that use Cinavia.


Warner, Fox and Universal also have implemented it in some productions. The list has been deleted from Wikipedia's current Cinavia article, but a previous revision can be seen at http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Cinavia&oldid=500667318


----------



## Rich86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14100_100#post_22552999
> 
> 
> Warner, Fox and Universal also have implemented it in some productions. The list has been deleted from Wikipedia's current Cinavia article, but a previous revision can be seen at http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Cinavia&oldid=500667318



Although a few titles have been released with the cinavia infection by other studios, Sony is by far the major studio sending money to verance for modifying audio tracks to include cinavia.

This is probably the most useful link about cinavia infected titles and hardware at this time.
http://blog.dvdfab.com/cinavia-protection.html


----------



## Jeff D

Ugh, thanks guys. I found the wikipedia page very interesting with the details. I didn't see any panasonic players listed, but since these have been released after January 2012 I'd have to guess it's include there too. Maybe having access to firmware source files may help provide access to customization like others have been talking about for region-breaking.


----------



## Erik Cacciatore

Time to buy my first Blu-Ray Player, and looking for advice on the best choice for the following needs...


First, since this may be important, here is what I own at the moment, and what may be connected to:


An older Sony Wega HDTV, tube, widescreen, 1080i, with HDMI. I love this tv and haven't yet seen a better picture on any Plasma, LCD or LED tv.

An older Sony Receiver, the DA333ES, 5.1 DTS, which has coaxial and optical digital connections, but no HDMI.

B&W 602 speakers in the front, B&W 302 speakers in the rear, a B&W C1 center channel speaker, and a Velodyne sub.

A Kinivo HDMI 5 port switch to hookup multiple HDMI devices.

An XBOX 360

And a subscription to Netflix streaming (which I currently access via the 360 as well as my laptop).


I am not interested in 3D. If the best player for my needs _has_ 3D, that's just fine, but it's not a deal maker.


Here are the features I am most interested in:

The ability to play DVD-ROMs with the following mixed video formats: AVI, WMV, MKV, FLV, VOB, MP4, and 1080P AND 720P MP4, WMV, AVI (dimensions such as 1280 x 720 and 1920 x 1080). Also the ability to play those formats when stored on removable storage devices or external harddrives.
External storage inputs for USB Flash drives, SD cards, even external harddrives. Multiple inputs would be a plus in order to connect at least a couple external sources.
Auto off and/or a screensaver when playing content is left on pause. I just bought a very nice Onkyo 6 disc DVD changer (DV-CP706) but it has no screensaver while DVDs are paused, which leaves me greatly concerned about burn-in.
Fast load/play time.
BDLive
Ability to connect to home network via wired or wireless. I'm sure this is pretty standard with Blu-Ray players at this point, but I'm not entirely sure.
Excellent DVD upconversion. I have thousands of DVDs and have no immediate plans to upgrade _everything_ in my collection.
PAL compatibility might be nice, but not entirely essential. I'm in the US, so the standard is NTSC, but I occasionally buy rare DVDs that have only been released in other countries. My current work-around is copying those discs to my laptop, using IFOEDIT to to re-write the IFO files, creating a sort of "fake" NTSC, and re-burning them, which works quite well. But it would be nice to avoid this step.
"SMART" features. I'm not even sure what this is, but seems to offer such things as a web browser and apps. But I'm not sure if these types of features are available on my TV, or if I would need a Smart TV. Not a deal maker or breaker. Web browsing on the TV always sounds nice, but never seems to live up to the hype.
Not essential, but SACD playback would be a plus.


I'm not expecting audio miracles. My speakers are nice, but the Sony 333ES is certainly outdated. I know I won't be able to get 7.1 audio...I just want to be sure that Blu-Rays recorded with 7.1 audio or other newer standards will still produce 5.1 sound on my setup.


Streaming from my PC would also be great, but I keep seeing mention of something called DLNA, which I don't believe my laptop has (a Toshiba Satellite A505-S6960 64x, running Windows 7 Ultimate). If I can't stream, no big deal. I'm able to do this via the XBOX 360, and the PS3 Media Server allows it to play every video format on the PC.


So far I've looked at the following players:
*LG BP620*

This unit seems capable of playing just about all video content, such as mp4s, wmvs, etc. I'm not sure it includes avi--perhaps someone can make heads or tails of this LG video format list:

"Yes" to all of the following formats:


MPEG2

MPEG4 AVC (H.264)

MKV

AVC Rec

AVCHD

M4V

WMV

3GP

FLV

VOB


I see no mention of a screensaver.

*Sony BDPS790*


Nice specs on this one, but it seems incapable of playing wmv and some other video formats. It also boasts something called 4K, which supposedly delivers HD at 4x the detail. But I'm pretty sure this would require a very specific TV.

*Samsung BD-E6500*


These are just a few I've looked at. All have seemingly great features, and all seem to lack an element or two.


I'd be most grateful if anyone could make some suggestions for me. I'm looking for something under $300.

Thank you very much!


----------



## robr

Well, I'm a bit behind the times here. My Philips DVP-642 died after a zillion years and I'm looking to replace it with a BluRay that will handle most of today's formats on a USB stick. I just learned about Cinavia so I realize I need to look for something older. The majority of my content will be played via USB stick or DNLA (over ethernet)


So requirements would be

- Cinavia free (mandatory)

- DNLA (with support for Ethernet rather than wireless) would be nice (but not mandatory, I am using StreamBaby to stream to my TiVo)

- USB (preferably FAT32 and NTFS, but NTFS is optional) and supports MKV K.264, DivX, AVI, MP4, etc. All today's common containers and codecs.

- USB based harddrive support is not necessary

- I see some players have better container/codec support if the content is burned to discs rather than on USB for some reason. I will not be burning to media.

- 3D would be nice but is optional (I don't have a 3DTV set now but may in the future)

- Not really looking for a reference player, so preferably under $200 US. I realize there is a ton of really cheap stuff but they all seem to have trade-offs related to container/codec support


Do not care about Netflix, Youtube, etc or subtitles


This won't see a ton of use, but I'd like to get something that is essentially a BluRay version of the DVP-642 with support for 720p/1080p content that will hold me over for the next few years.


Thanks for any recommendations.


----------



## sCiEnt

I am looking for a Blu Ray player to replace my PS3. It's going to hookup to an Onkyo PR-SC5507P pre/pro, which will handle all the decoding, and output picture to a JVC RS20 projector. I would love to get the Oppo's but dont want to spend that much on it right now. Looking for a good basic player that will play Blu Rays and output bitsream audio. Any suggestions?


Thanks!


----------



## Selden Ball

All other things being equal, just about any BD player will do the two things you mention. However, several people have reported being very happy after they replaced their PS3's disc player functionality with a Sony S590.


----------



## robr

Ordered a BD670 refurb for $68.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robr*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14130#post_22556053
> 
> 
> Well, I'm a bit behind the times here. My Philips DVP-642 died after a zillion years and I'm looking to replace it with a BluRay that will handle most of today's formats on a USB stick. I just learned about Cinavia so I realize I need to look for something older. The majority of my content will be played via USB stick or DNLA (over ethernet)
> 
> So requirements would be
> 
> - Cinavia free (mandatory)
> 
> - DNLA (with support for Ethernet rather than wireless) would be nice (but not mandatory, I am using StreamBaby to stream to my TiVo)
> 
> - USB (preferably FAT32 and NTFS, but NTFS is optional) and supports MKV K.264, DivX, AVI, MP4, etc. All today's common containers and codecs.
> 
> - USB based harddrive support is not necessary
> 
> - I see some players have better container/codec support if the content is burned to discs rather than on USB for some reason. I will not be burning to media.
> 
> - 3D would be nice but is optional (I don't have a 3DTV set now but may in the future)
> 
> - Not really looking for a reference player, so preferably under $200 US. I realize there is a ton of really cheap stuff but they all seem to have trade-offs related to container/codec support
> 
> Do not care about Netflix, Youtube, etc or subtitles
> 
> This won't see a ton of use, but I'd like to get something that is essentially a BluRay version of the DVP-642 with support for 720p/1080p content that will hold me over for the next few years.
> 
> Thanks for any recommendations.


----------



## sCiEnt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14130#post_22556723
> 
> 
> All other things being equal, just about any BD player will do the two things you mention. However, several people have reported being very happy after they replaced their PS3's disc player functionality with a Sony S590.



Thanks!


----------



## Selden Ball

sCiEnt,


You're very welcome.


----------



## Crowtservo

I'm looking to finally get a blu-ray player and I could really use some input.


Must have:

- play BR and DVD

- stream over wi-fi from a computer over home network (as many compatible formats as possible!)

- access to online services (Netflix and YouTube - I'm in Canada so others don't really matter)


Bonus:

- No Cinavia (I was temped to put this in "must have" but if this is no longer possible then I'll live)

- 3D capability (don't have a 3D TV yet)

- USB input for USB key or external HDD


I'm not too concerned about disc load times. The most trouble I'm having while searching is figuring out what file formats are supported.


Thanks so much!


----------



## David Susilo

Pioneer Elite BDP-62FD. Only $399 including tax in Markham/Richmond Hill (Canada)


----------



## Crowtservo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14130#post_22560485
> 
> 
> Pioneer Elite BDP-62FD. Only $399 including tax in Markham/Richmond Hill (Canada)



Wow I had no idea they could cost that much. Is there something around $100 (maybe $150) that can do what I need? I don't need anything fancy. Thanks though!


----------



## David Susilo

nothing in the $150+HST range AFAIK.


The cheaper ($150 range) blu-ray have the following "problems"


1. they don't upscale DVD too nicely

2. they don't do stream smoothing (for netflix and YouTube) anywhere as nice as the BDP-62

3. they don't play as many different file formats as the BDP-62.


The closest thing to the BDP-62 is Panasonic DMT-BDT320 at about $100 less in Canada than the BDP-62 but with far less flexibility than the 62.


oh also the Pioneer Elite BDP-62 comes with 3-year warranty.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Crowtservo*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14130#post_22560843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14130#post_22560485
> 
> 
> Pioneer Elite BDP-62FD. Only $399 including tax in Markham/Richmond Hill (Canada)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I had no idea they could cost that much. Is there something around $100 (maybe $150) that can do what I need? I don't need anything fancy. Thanks though!
Click to expand...


Check out the Sony BDP-S590. It has Cinavia, but reports are that this only impacts disc 'back-ups'. File support is pretty good and can be extended using a DLNA server (such as Serviio) with transcoding and remuxing capabilities.


Would suggest using Ethernet for DLNA, but the wireless works pretty well on this player too.


----------



## David Susilo

IIRC the 590 does not read NTFS formatted drive and the upscaling is somewhat poor. It is very cheap, though.


----------



## JaHuh

My Sony 550 has died and I'm looking for a replacement with 7.1 analogue out as I have an older Rotel RSX-1056 amp. I'am thinking about CA 751BD as a possible replacement because I want a universal player with good audio quality. Idea is also to replace my CD player at the same time. Do you think that CA is still a good buy? What other players I should consider? Oppo 105 is a bit pricey for my taste and $1000 is definitely the max I am willing to pay for a player.


----------



## gprace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaHuh*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14130#post_22563053
> 
> 
> My Sony 550 has died and I'm looking for a replacement with 7.1 analogue out as I have an older Rotel RSX-1056 amp. I'am thinking about CA 751BD as a possible replacement because I want a universal player with good audio quality. Idea is also to replace my CD player at the same time. Do you think that CA is still a good buy? What other players I should consider? Oppo 105 is a bit pricey for my taste and $1000 is definitely the max I am willing to pay for a player.



I have the CA 751BD as a universal player (used for CDs, SACDs, DVD-A, Blu-Ray and DVD). I am very happy with its performance. It has not failed to play any disc that I throw at it.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaHuh*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14130#post_22563053
> 
> 
> My Sony 550 has died and I'm looking for a replacement with 7.1 analogue out as I have an older Rotel RSX-1056 amp. I'am thinking about CA 751BD as a possible replacement because I want a universal player with good audio quality. Idea is also to replace my CD player at the same time. Do you think that CA is still a good buy? What other players I should consider? Oppo 105 is a bit pricey for my taste and $1000 is definitely the max I am willing to pay for a player.



You might also look at the Oppo BDP-95. If you don't need the features that the 105 brings, the 95 is still available for purchase from the Oppo web site. Another possible Oppo option (







) is to get the Oppo 103; it is obviously not the performer that the 105 is for its analogue connections, but is no slouch. It would still let you use the new 10X features, like having HDMI inputs from other devices into the Oppos for video and sound processing.


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Crowtservo*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14130#post_22560414
> 
> 
> I'm looking to finally get a blu-ray player and I could really use some input.
> 
> Must have:
> 
> - play BR and DVD
> 
> - stream over wi-fi from a computer over home network (as many compatible formats as possible!)
> 
> - access to online services (Netflix and YouTube - I'm in Canada so others don't really matter)
> 
> Bonus:
> 
> - No Cinavia (I was temped to put this in "must have" but if this is no longer possible then I'll live)
> 
> - 3D capability (don't have a 3D TV yet)
> 
> - USB input for USB key or external HDD
> 
> I'm not too concerned about disc load times. The most trouble I'm having while searching is figuring out what file formats are supported.
> 
> Thanks so much!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14130#post_22560485
> 
> 
> Pioneer Elite BDP-62FD. Only $399 including tax in Markham/Richmond Hill (Canada)



Does this player not have Cinavia detection? I wonder if there is any premium 3D player that does not have Cinavia and is not likely to be "upgradeable" to Cinavia detection. Such that I would not have to keep a second player just for my handful of converted home-made BD discs.


----------



## Erik Cacciatore

Does anyone have any input on my question?


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Cacciatore*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14130#post_22555373
> 
> 
> Time to buy my first Blu-Ray Player, and looking for advice on the best choice for the following needs...
> 
> First, since this may be important, here is what I own at the moment, and what may be connected to:
> 
> An older Sony Wega HDTV, tube, widescreen, 1080i, with HDMI. I love this tv and haven't yet seen a better picture on any Plasma, LCD or LED tv.
> 
> An older Sony Receiver, the DA333ES, 5.1 DTS, which has coaxial and optical digital connections, but no HDMI.
> 
> B&W 602 speakers in the front, B&W 302 speakers in the rear, a B&W C1 center channel speaker, and a Velodyne sub.
> 
> A Kinivo HDMI 5 port switch to hookup multiple HDMI devices.
> 
> An XBOX 360
> 
> And a subscription to Netflix streaming (which I currently access via the 360 as well as my laptop).
> 
> I am not interested in 3D. If the best player for my needs _has_ 3D, that's just fine, but it's not a deal maker.
> 
> Here are the features I am most interested in:
> The ability to play DVD-ROMs with the following mixed video formats: AVI, WMV, MKV, FLV, VOB, MP4, and 1080P AND 720P MP4, WMV, AVI (dimensions such as 1280 x 720 and 1920 x 1080). Also the ability to play those formats when stored on removable storage devices or external harddrives.
> External storage inputs for USB Flash drives, SD cards, even external harddrives. Multiple inputs would be a plus in order to connect at least a couple external sources.
> Auto off and/or a screensaver when playing content is left on pause. I just bought a very nice Onkyo 6 disc DVD changer (DV-CP706) but it has no screensaver while DVDs are paused, which leaves me greatly concerned about burn-in.
> Fast load/play time.
> BDLive
> Ability to connect to home network via wired or wireless. I'm sure this is pretty standard with Blu-Ray players at this point, but I'm not entirely sure.
> Excellent DVD upconversion. I have thousands of DVDs and have no immediate plans to upgrade _everything_ in my collection.
> PAL compatibility might be nice, but not entirely essential. I'm in the US, so the standard is NTSC, but I occasionally buy rare DVDs that have only been released in other countries. My current work-around is copying those discs to my laptop, using IFOEDIT to to re-write the IFO files, creating a sort of "fake" NTSC, and re-burning them, which works quite well. But it would be nice to avoid this step.
> "SMART" features. I'm not even sure what this is, but seems to offer such things as a web browser and apps. But I'm not sure if these types of features are available on my TV, or if I would need a Smart TV. Not a deal maker or breaker. Web browsing on the TV always sounds nice, but never seems to live up to the hype.
> Not essential, but SACD playback would be a plus.



That's a good list of features. I think if you want to pay under $300, you'll need to compromise on some. The PAL playback is probably one, external storage is another, but that can be made up for by a DLNA setup on your computer or a DLNA capable NAS drive.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Cacciatore*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14130#post_22555373
> 
> 
> I'm not expecting audio miracles. My speakers are nice, but the Sony 333ES is certainly outdated. I know I won't be able to get 7.1 audio...I just want to be sure that Blu-Rays recorded with 7.1 audio or other newer standards will still produce 5.1 sound on my setup.



Given your receiver, your best solution for getting the best sound (lossless codecs, etc) would be a bluray player with analog multi channel outputs. Your receiver can accept up to 5.1 analog inputs, so the player can decode whatever codec is being played, the receiver just takes in the already decoded analog signal. This way you can have DTS-HD-MA and TrueHD lossless sound.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Cacciatore*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14130#post_22555373
> 
> 
> Streaming from my PC would also be great, but I keep seeing mention of something called DLNA, which I don't believe my laptop has (a Toshiba Satellite A505-S6960 64x, running Windows 7 Ultimate). If I can't stream, no big deal. I'm able to do this via the XBOX 360, and the PS3 Media Server allows it to play every video format on the PC.



All you need to do to enable DLNA on your PC is to install one of several available DLNA servers on your computer. I have Twonky on my laptop and on a NAS on my network, but people use many others and are happy with them.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Cacciatore*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14130#post_22555373
> 
> 
> So far I've looked at the following players:
> *LG BP620*
> 
> This unit seems capable of playing just about all video content, such as mp4s, wmvs, etc. I'm not sure it includes avi--perhaps someone can make heads or tails of this LG video format list:
> 
> "Yes" to all of the following formats:
> 
> MPEG2
> 
> MPEG4 AVC (H.264)
> 
> MKV
> 
> AVC Rec
> 
> AVCHD
> 
> M4V
> 
> WMV
> 
> 3GP
> 
> FLV
> 
> VOB
> 
> I see no mention of a screensaver.
> *Sony BDPS790*
> 
> Nice specs on this one, but it seems incapable of playing wmv and some other video formats. It also boasts something called 4K, which supposedly delivers HD at 4x the detail. But I'm pretty sure this would require a very specific TV.



You are right, this would require a 4K TV; these are coming out but are not readily available or inexpensive right now.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Cacciatore*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14130#post_22555373
> 
> 
> *Samsung BD-E6500*
> 
> These are just a few I've looked at. All have seemingly great features, and all seem to lack an element or two.
> 
> I'd be most grateful if anyone could make some suggestions for me. I'm looking for something under $300.
> 
> Thank you very much!



Those are all good choices, but as I mentioned they will require some compromise. The player that most closely fits what you need is the Oppo BDP-103, but at $500, it's $200 above what you want to spend.


----------



## Erik Cacciatore

Hernanu, thank you for the reply. Lots of helpful information.


> Quote:
> Given your receiver, your best solution for getting the best sound (lossless codecs, etc) would be a bluray player with analog multi channel outputs. Your receiver can accept up to 5.1 analog inputs, so the player can decode whatever codec is being played, the receiver just takes in the already decoded analog signal. This way you can have DTS-HD-MA and TrueHD lossless sound.



I've always used those 5.1 analog inputs for my SACDs...didn't realize they had other uses. I'm not sure I understand how that all works, but I'll certainly take your word for it.


> Quote:
> All you need to do to enable DLNA on your PC is to install one of several available DLNA servers on your computer. I have Twonky on my laptop and on a NAS on my network, but people use many others and are happy with them.



That's great to know, thank you!


Since my initial query I've decided that my best approach may be to purchase 2 items: A Blu-Ray Player as well as an HD Media Player.

I've done some research on the HD Media Players and am fairly certain that the WD TV Live Hub Media Center is the way to go. http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-Media-Center-Full-HD/dp/B004GK0GKO/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top 

http://wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=570 


If you know anything about HD Media Players and think I'm making a bad choice with that one, please let me know.


The Media Player will apparently handle any file type I throw at it, and I'll be able to offload a lot these movies from my various HDDs to USB flash drives as well as to the 1TB internal HDD in the Western Digital unit. I've read that storage is required to playback the menus of downloaded or ripped BRs, so this should handle it. And I'll be able to stream whatever remains on my pcs. It even supports gapless audio playback.


So, given this new information, perhaps you can offer some further advice on a Blu-Ray Player to choose. Taking into consideration that multiple inputs are no longer a factor.


I imagine I should now concentrate on superior BR playback and DVD upconversion, a responsive and well designed GUI, support for the DTS-HD-MA and TrueHD lossless sound you mentioned, and...well, I don't know. If there are other important features you know of, I'm wide open to suggestion. I'm very new to this.


It doesn't have to be one of those 3 players I mentioned, if you think something else would be better. And yes, that Oppo looks beautiful, but out of my price range.


Thanks for your time.


----------



## hernanu

The bluray players you mentioned are fine for your purposes, I'm not sure that they have analog multi channel outputs (the S790 doesnt) , so you could use optical or coax outputs and get almost as good sound (no DTS-HD-MA, TrueHD).


The lossy sound through optical or coax is still very good, just not lossless. I believe the Sony also plays SACD, there may be issues sending that through the coax / optical links though.


----------



## mantaraydesign

Hi!


I am looking to buy a blu-ray player under $1000. I enjoy watching blu-ray movies as well as listening SACDs.


Which Sony blu-ray player also got SACD? I can not seem to find it anywhere.


Thanks for any advice!!


----------



## teachsac

Sony S590 plays SACDs. If those are your two requirements, this will do well. It can be had for 105. If you're bound and determined to spend money, the Oppo 103 is 499. It will also support DVD-A and has more file support for streaming.


S~


----------



## David Susilo

Might as well get the 103. The upscaling is far superior than Sony 590 / 790.


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laserfan*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14100_60#post_22564604
> 
> 
> Does this player not have Cinavia detection? I wonder if there is any premium 3D player that does not have Cinavia and is not likely to be "upgradeable" to Cinavia detection. Such that I would not have to keep a second player just for my handful of converted home-made BD discs.



Any new player today wiill have Cinavia, it's part of the Blu-ray Organization's regulation.


Also it depends on what you mean as "converted home-made BD disc". 99% of the discs out there are NOT Cinavia encoded, 99% of the Cinavia encoded discs are Sony titles, 0% of Disney titles -- so far -- is Cinavia encoded, your home movies converted into BD disc will not be affected at all.


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14130#post_22566780
> 
> 
> Any new player today wiill have Cinavia, it's part of the Blu-ray Organization's regulation.


Yes, I know that; I'm wondering if any premium 3D player was introduced and then "discontinued" before the Cinavia adoption deadline.


> Quote:
> Also it depends on what you mean as "converted home-made BD disc". 99% of the discs out there are NOT Cinavia encoded, 99% of the Cinavia encoded discs are Sony titles, 0% of Disney titles -- so far -- is Cinavia encoded, your home movies converted into BD disc will not be affected at all.


I know too that there are only a couple of my converted discs (where I've changed "hearing impaired" subtitles or adjusted subs for a 2.35 frame) that have Cinavia on them. So I'm just interested to know if there is any player e.g. the BDP-62FD that would enable me to keep only one BD player in my limited-space equipment rack.


Guess you're saying the Pioneer is not "the one".


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laserfan*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14130#post_22567862
> 
> 
> Yes, I know that; I'm wondering if any premium 3D player was introduced and then "discontinued" before the Cinavia adoption deadline.



Have you looked at the OPPO BDP-93 and -95? They were just recently replaced and OPPO has said they will never have Cinavia.


-Bill


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laserfan*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14100_60#post_22567862
> 
> 
> Yes, I know that; I'm wondering if any premium 3D player was introduced and then "discontinued" before the Cinavia adoption deadline.
> 
> I know too that there are only a couple of my converted discs (where I've changed "hearing impaired" subtitles or adjusted subs for a 2.35 frame) that have Cinavia on them. So I'm just interested to know if there is any player e.g. the BDP-62FD that would enable me to keep only one BD player in my limited-space equipment rack.
> 
> Guess you're saying the Pioneer is not "the one".



My apology for the convoluted answer. You are correct, the answer is no. AFAIK only Oppo BDP 93/95 that don't have Cinavia and can do 3D at the same time.


----------



## mantaraydesign

ok, I found some blu-ray players wich also contained SACD playback. I don't know if these are good players or not. Maybe some of you already have them:

*Denon DBP-1611UD


Denon DBT-1713UD


Denon DBP-2011UDCI


Marantz UD5007


Marantz UD5005


Cambridge Audio Azur 650BD


Pioneer Elite BDP-62FD*



I am liking the Denon players unless some of you think Denon is not a good company.


----------



## gprace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14130#post_22568318
> 
> 
> ok, I found some blu-ray players wich also contained SACD playback. I don't know if these are good players or not. Maybe some of you already have them:
> *Denon DBP-1611UD
> 
> Denon DBT-1713UD
> 
> Denon DBP-2011UDCI
> 
> Marantz UD5007
> 
> Marantz UD5005
> 
> Cambridge Audio Azur 650BD
> 
> Pioneer Elite BDP-62FD*
> 
> I am liking the Denon players unless some of you think Denon is not a good company.



I mentioned this earlier in the thread that I have the Cambridge Audio Azur 751BD and am very happy with its performance. As well as the usual formats it does play SACD and DVD-A multi-channel. I think that the 751 is the most current model. Good luck with your search.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14130#post_22568318
> 
> 
> ok, I found some blu-ray players wich also contained SACD playback. I don't know if these are good players or not. Maybe some of you already have them:
> *Denon DBP-1611UD
> 
> Denon DBT-1713UD
> 
> Denon DBP-2011UDCI
> 
> Marantz UD5007
> 
> Marantz UD5005
> 
> Cambridge Audio Azur 650BD
> 
> Pioneer Elite BDP-62FD*
> 
> I am liking the Denon players unless some of you think Denon is not a good company.



At that price range, I would go with the Oppo 103.


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14160#post_22568535
> 
> 
> At that price range, I would go with the Oppo 103.




When you Oppo, is it safe to buy from Amazon.com?


Amazon.com is selling the Oppo 103 right now. Do Amazon.com back up on the warranty? If something goes wrong with the Oppo 103 and it does not work correctly, who will fix the problems?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14160#post_22569065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14160#post_22568535
> 
> 
> At that price range, I would go with the Oppo 103.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you Oppo, is it safe to buy from Amazon.com?
> 
> 
> Amazon.com is selling the Oppo 103 right now. Do Amazon.com back up on the warranty? If something goes wrong with the Oppo 103 and it does not work correctly, who will fix the problems?
Click to expand...


It comes with a 2 year warranty from OPPO when you buy from an authorized dealer like Amazon. OPPO does the service.


-Bill


----------



## moxie1617

In addition to the two year warranty, after the warranty expires Oppo offers a single flat rate repair policy. The longest I have kept an Oppo is five years but it was always comforting to know that if the player crapped out I would be able to get it fixed at a reasonable price.


----------



## Erik Cacciatore

Thanks again.

Yeah, none of those 3 players have 5.1/7.1 analog.

Just looked at this one: http://shop.panasonic.com/shop/model/DMP-BDT500?t=overview , and the same one on amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMP-BDT500-Integrated-Blu-ray-Player/dp/B00752R4QO 


Any familiarity with this unit? Looks like it will cover my audio needs, but I'm unsure about the rest. It also seems to have a very limited list of compatible file types, eg, just mp4, mkv, flac. I don't know if it's an abbreviated list or that's really all it will play from dvd-roms, flash drives, and sd cards. Also no support for DVD-Audio or divx. Yeah, maybe not the best choice.


If we're looking at a player under, say, $350, with 5.1./7.1 multi channel analog connections with on-board decoding, strong DVD upscaling, and lots of video and audio file type support, do you or does anyone else have any suggestions?

I've looked through the forum and am a bit stumped. Lots of players are discontinued or outdated.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Cacciatore*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14160#post_22570060
> 
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Yeah, none of those 3 players have 5.1/7.1 analog.
> 
> Just looked at this one: http://shop.panasonic.com/shop/model/DMP-BDT500?t=overview , and the same one on amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMP-BDT500-Integrated-Blu-ray-Player/dp/B00752R4QO
> 
> Any familiarity with this unit? Looks like it will cover my audio needs, but I'm unsure about the rest. It also seems to have a very limited list of compatible file types, eg, just mp4, mkv, flac. I don't know if it's an abbreviated list or that's really all it will play from dvd-roms, flash drives, and sd cards. Also no support for DVD-Audio or divx. Yeah, maybe not the best choice.
> 
> If we're looking at a player under, say, $350, with 5.1./7.1 multi channel analog connections with on-board decoding, strong DVD upscaling, and lots of video and audio file type support, do you or does anyone else have any suggestions?
> 
> I've looked through the forum and am a bit stumped. Lots of players are discontinued or outdated.



I don't think you're missing much. The market has shifted in two distinct directions: cheap, commodity players loaded with lots of features (but not the more esoteric things like DVD audio and multi-channel analog outs) and high end speciality players. There is not a whole lot in in the middle. If you want everything on your list, I think you might as well cough up the extra $150 for an Oppo. I've never owned one myself, but they have a fabulous reputation for reliability, support and being full featured.


If you want to stick to your budget, I think you will need to compromise somewhere. DVD-Audio and multi-channel outputs will be the most difficult things to obtain in that budget range.


Not sure if you already have DVD-Audio discs in your collection or if you have a player already (I think you said this is your first BD player), but this would probably be a good feature to forgo because it's just not standard in most players and the format is dead (no new titles being created). Most DVD Audio discs are also compatible with DVD Video players (with audio of lesser resolution). Unless audiophile features are *really* important to you, I would suggest forgoing the analog outputs. Optical output from a BD disc will sound great, though it does not support lossless surround, very few people could actually distinguish between the two. The fact that you seem so concerned about compatibility with mkv and divx tells me that you probably can live fairly comfortably without lossless surround.


I would also suggest not obsessing about upscaling. How big is the screen on your WEGA? If less than 50" or so, I think you'll find that most players do just fine with upscaling at normal viewing distances. If you plan on getting a projector in the future that's a different story though.


If you want to be able to play every file format known to man from USB, you may want to get a dedicated streamer as well as a disc player as you mentioned in one of your previous posts. Among the more mainstream brands, LG will give you the most file formats in a BD player, but their players are buggy and unreliable so I would stay away (I just replaced two of them with Sonys myself).


If you're open to running a DLNA server on your computer, file format compatibility may not be such a huge issue if you get a Sony. I have the Sony BDP S590 and that teamed with Serviio will play most of the formats you mentioned including FLAC. This player does not support DVD-Audio or Divx but it does play SACD and it's priced very reasonably, leaving budget to get another device for digital file playback. If you want to be able to tweak the image when playing DVDs, you might want to step up to the Sony BDP S790 as the 590 is limited in terms of picture adjustments. With an easily obtainable player like this, you can always buy one locally at a place with a reasonable return policy and bring it back if you don't like the way it performs. The Panasonics also have good reputations for disc players, but as you discovered they're limited in terms of digital file format compatibility and are not known for local network playback (DLNA).


----------



## Erik Cacciatore

Vampidemic and hernanu, thank you both very much for all the detailed information. So glad I found this site.


Vampidemic, you've really helped me put a lot of things into proper perspective.

DVD-Audio? Right. I only have 3 DVD-A discs, and didn't realize the format had been discontinued. I occasionally find some DVD-A's on torrent sites, but as you said, they do play on one of my DVD players with lesser resolution.

And truth be told, my Onkyo DVD changer upscales my DVDs quite nicely. I noticed the improvement over DVD players I previously owned.

You and hernanu have both mentioned that it would be very difficult to tell the difference between true lossless and optical ouput, so that's good enough for me. It's not as if I have a true audiophile setup. So I can forgo those analog inputs.

MKV and DIVX are not specifically important to me, just part of the list of file formats I'd like to be able to play.

I do sometimes stumble upon a rare movie, unavailable on BR domestically, which has been ripped from BR in m2ts format (sometimes mkv), and I hope I'll be able to play these ripped BRs via one of these devices, whether burned to DVD-ROM, played from a storage device, or streamed.


And yes, the WEGA is only 36", I think, and I have no plans to get a projector.


The DLNA server is a new concept to me, or at least the term is. It sounds similar to TVersity (which I've used in the past) and the PS3 Media Server (which I currently use with my XBOX 360, enabling me to play--so far--every video file type I've tried. But there are multiple downsides: First, I'm not a fan of the 360's controls even after setting up my Harmony remote to take over; second, seeking and skipping are either spotty or nonexistent when using the PS3 MS; third, I get no thumbnails whatsoever; and fourth, the PS3 MS, since it's installed on the pc, will only provide playback and/or transcoding of files actually stored on the pc or my multiple hard drives. USB sticks connected to the 360 and ROM discs containing various video file types inserted in the 360 are still limited to the XBOX's native file support). Hmm, maybe a DLNA server will also be compatible with the Xbox, and make some improvements.


And that's what led me to the idea of an HD Media Server, such as the aforementioned Western Digital Live TV Hub (any thoughts on this unit--pros or cons?), and which partly led me to the idea of finally purchasing a Blu-Ray player, after reading about a lot of file support in various makes.


With the triple combo of a quality BR player, a media server, and a DLNA server, I think I'll be golden.


You asked if I was "open" to running a DLNA server. Is there a downside? Maybe resource intensive? I've looked over the Serviio site and it seems pretty straightforward. I'll be able to figure out how to open the ports in my firewall, and I've gone through the folder sharing process before with other apps. And folder monitoring sounds like a great feature.


My true goals are probably rather simple. Get a BR player so I can finally start buying BR discs; get as many files off of my pcs and hard drives as possible by storing them on USB flash drives, SD cards, and burning them to DVD-ROM so I can finally playback HD files on the TV without quality loss; and be able to stream the rest without worry that certain files won't be supported.


You say the Sony BDP S790 is a good choice (apparently more reliable with DLNA?), and it was in fact on my early short list. Its limited file type support won't matter once I have the dedicated and DLNA media servers, and I've had good luck with Sony over the years.


I'm curious about one thing though...How does the Sony S790 play SACDs without the 5.1 analog cables? I always thought that was the only way to playback SACD and multi-channel SACD. It's really not important (again, trying to put things in perspective), but I do wonder. With my current receiver, if I don't switch over to the 5.1 input, the SACDs only play the redbook layer (when hybrid).


So what do you think?

I'll plan on going with the Sony BDP S790 (or if my budget constraints change then definitely an Oppo), the WD Live TV Hub, and a DLNA server. Sound good?


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14130#post_22567869
> 
> 
> Have you looked at the OPPO BDP-93 and -95? They were just recently replaced and OPPO has said they will never have Cinavia.
> 
> -Bill





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14130#post_22567887
> 
> 
> My apology for the convoluted answer. You are correct, the answer is no. AFAIK only Oppo BDP 93/95 that don't have Cinavia and can do 3D at the same time.


Thanks you guys--I had looked at the Oppo 83 but for some unknown reason the 93/95 slipped past my tired brain.










Which of the 93/95 might be "preferred" do you know? It seems to me that somewhere I read that Oppo's "upgrade" from the 83 to the 93 (or was it 95?) was not such a good thing. Guess I'd have to seriously deplete my wallet in either case...


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laserfan*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14160#post_22571848
> 
> 
> Thanks you guys--I had looked at the Oppo 83 but for some unknown reason the 93/95 slipped past my tired brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which of the 93/95 might be "preferred" do you know? It seems to me that somewhere I read that Oppo's "upgrade" from the 83 to the 93 (or was it 95?) was not such a good thing. Guess I'd have to seriously deplete my wallet in either case...



The BDP-95 is the audiophile upgrade for those who still need analog output. For HDMI they are the same.


More here: How is the BDP-93 different from the BDP-95? 


-Bill


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Cacciatore*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14160#post_22571810
> 
> 
> You and hernanu have both mentioned that it would be very difficult to tell the difference between true lossless and optical ouput, so that's good enough for me. It's not as if I have a true audiophile setup. So I can forgo those analog inputs.



Well, I can tell a difference, but it is not large, and only you can decide if it's worthwhile. I have a good number of DVD-A's and SACD's, along with both HD-DVD and Bluray concerts. In these, I can tell a difference, so an Oppo is worth it to me here. In watching movies, I can still tell the difference, but it is much less of an issue. It's really a personal preference and seems to me to be most noticeable in playing music both recorded and in concerts.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Cacciatore*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14160#post_22571810
> 
> 
> MKV and DIVX are not specifically important to me, just part of the list of file formats I'd like to be able to play.
> 
> I do sometimes stumble upon a rare movie, unavailable on BR domestically, which has been ripped from BR in m2ts format (sometimes mkv), and I hope I'll be able to play these ripped BRs via one of these devices, whether burned to DVD-ROM, played from a storage device, or streamed.
> 
> And yes, the WEGA is only 36", I think, and I have no plans to get a projector.
> 
> The DLNA server is a new concept to me, or at least the term is. It sounds similar to TVersity (which I've used in the past) and the PS3 Media Server (which I currently use with my XBOX 360, enabling me to play--so far--every video file type I've tried. But there are multiple downsides: First, I'm not a fan of the 360's controls even after setting up my Harmony remote to take over; second, seeking and skipping are either spotty or nonexistent when using the PS3 MS; third, I get no thumbnails whatsoever; and fourth, the PS3 MS, since it's installed on the pc, will only provide playback and/or transcoding of files actually stored on the pc or my multiple hard drives. USB sticks connected to the 360 and ROM discs containing various video file types inserted in the 360 are still limited to the XBOX's native file support). Hmm, maybe a DLNA server will also be compatible with the Xbox, and make some improvements.
> 
> And that's what led me to the idea of an HD Media Server, such as the aforementioned Western Digital Live TV Hub (any thoughts on this unit--pros or cons?), and which partly led me to the idea of finally purchasing a Blu-Ray player, after reading about a lot of file support in various makes.
> 
> With the triple combo of a quality BR player, a media server, and a DLNA server, I think I'll be golden.
> 
> You asked if I was "open" to running a DLNA server. Is there a downside? Maybe resource intensive? I've looked over the Serviio site and it seems pretty straightforward. I'll be able to figure out how to open the ports in my firewall, and I've gone through the folder sharing process before with other apps. And folder monitoring sounds like a great feature.
> 
> My true goals are probably rather simple. Get a BR player so I can finally start buying BR discs; get as many files off of my pcs and hard drives as possible by storing them on USB flash drives, SD cards, and burning them to DVD-ROM so I can finally playback HD files on the TV without quality loss; and be able to stream the rest without worry that certain files won't be supported.
> 
> You say the Sony BDP S790 is a good choice (apparently more reliable with DLNA?), and it was in fact on my early short list. Its limited file type support won't matter once I have the dedicated and DLNA media servers, and I've had good luck with Sony over the years.
> 
> I'm curious about one thing though...How does the Sony S790 play SACDs without the 5.1 analog cables? I always thought that was the only way to playback SACD and multi-channel SACD. It's really not important (again, trying to put things in perspective), but I do wonder. With my current receiver, if I don't switch over to the 5.1 input, the SACDs only play the redbook layer (when hybrid).
> 
> So what do you think?
> 
> I'll plan on going with the Sony BDP S790 (or if my budget constraints change then definitely an Oppo), the WD Live TV Hub, and a DLNA server. Sound good?



On the SACD front, in addition to analog, you can play back the DSD signal to a DSD capable AVR through HDMI (stereo and multi channel), but you lack that. The other way to get the signal through s/pdif is by DSD to PCM conversion at the player, so if you go with digital connections, you'll have to rely on that; the SACD spec prevents transmission of DSD over digital (copy protection). You might ask on the S790 discussion about any frequency downsampling that is done in that conversion in that player (if any). That may be your only consideration in going to digital.


There is no downside to a DLNA server IMO, just some irritation if the player side interface to your server is more primitive. I usually use my player on random mode, or go to a playlist. Depending on the server, you can find one that does transcoding and would let you play lossless stereo or multi channel sound from FLAC files to your player. The Oppo players (9X and 10X, the 8X do not) transcode the FLAC files locally, with other players, they may require the FLAC translation to be done at the server.


----------



## JaHuh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaHuh*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14130#post_22563053
> 
> 
> My Sony 550 has died and I'm looking for a replacement with 7.1 analogue out as I have an older Rotel RSX-1056 amp. I'am thinking about CA 751BD as a possible replacement because I want a universal player with good audio quality. Idea is also to replace my CD player at the same time. Do you think that CA is still a good buy? What other players I should consider? Oppo 105 is a bit pricey for my taste and $1000 is definitely the max I am willing to pay for a player.



I couldn't a get a good deal for OPPO 95 as no local dealer here has OPPO. One of the local dealers has CA products and he was able to give me good deal on CA 751BD so I decided to buy the CA 751BD as a replacement.


----------



## gprace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaHuh*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14160#post_22572969
> 
> 
> I couldn't a get a good deal for OPPO 95 as no local dealer here has OPPO. One of the local dealers has CA products and he was able to give me good deal on CA 751BD so I decided to buy the CA 751BD as a replacement.



You will not be disappointed. I am very happy with mine.


----------



## JazzGuyy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaHuh*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14160#post_22572969
> 
> 
> I couldn't a get a good deal for OPPO 95 as no local dealer here has OPPO. One of the local dealers has CA products and he was able to give me good deal on CA 751BD so I decided to buy the CA 751BD as a replacement.



Except for occasional sale of refurbished units, there are never any deals on Oppo players. Oppo players are sold by all sellers at the MSRP and that's it.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Cacciatore*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14160#post_22571810
> 
> 
> The DLNA server is a new concept to me, or at least the term is. It sounds similar to TVersity (which I've used in the past) and the PS3 Media Server (which I currently use with my XBOX 360, enabling me to play--so far--every video file type I've tried. But there are multiple downsides: First, I'm not a fan of the 360's controls even after setting up my Harmony remote to take over; second, seeking and skipping are either spotty or nonexistent when using the PS3 MS; third, I get no thumbnails whatsoever; and fourth, the PS3 MS, since it's installed on the pc, will only provide playback and/or transcoding of files actually stored on the pc or my multiple hard drives. USB sticks connected to the 360 and ROM discs containing various video file types inserted in the 360 are still limited to the XBOX's native file support). Hmm, maybe a DLNA server will also be compatible with the Xbox, and make some improvements.
> 
> And that's what led me to the idea of an HD Media Server, such as the aforementioned Western Digital Live TV Hub (any thoughts on this unit--pros or cons?), and which partly led me to the idea of finally purchasing a Blu-Ray player, after reading about a lot of file support in various makes.
> 
> With the triple combo of a quality BR player, a media server, and a DLNA server, I think I'll be golden.
> 
> You asked if I was "open" to running a DLNA server. Is there a downside? Maybe resource intensive? I've looked over the Serviio site and it seems pretty straightforward. I'll be able to figure out how to open the ports in my firewall, and I've gone through the folder sharing process before with other apps. And folder monitoring sounds like a great feature.
> 
> My true goals are probably rather simple. Get a BR player so I can finally start buying BR discs; get as many files off of my pcs and hard drives as possible by storing them on USB flash drives, SD cards, and burning them to DVD-ROM so I can finally playback HD files on the TV without quality loss; and be able to stream the rest without worry that certain files won't be supported.
> 
> You say the Sony BDP S790 is a good choice (apparently more reliable with DLNA?), and it was in fact on my early short list. Its limited file type support won't matter once I have the dedicated and DLNA media servers, and I've had good luck with Sony over the years.
> 
> I'm curious about one thing though...How does the Sony S790 play SACDs without the 5.1 analog cables? I always thought that was the only way to playback SACD and multi-channel SACD. It's really not important (again, trying to put things in perspective), but I do wonder. With my current receiver, if I don't switch over to the 5.1 input, the SACDs only play the redbook layer (when hybrid).
> 
> So what do you think?
> 
> I'll plan on going with the Sony BDP S790 (or if my budget constraints change then definitely an Oppo), the WD Live TV Hub, and a DLNA server. Sound good?



TVersity and PS3 Media Server are DLNA servers. In regard to the "downside" of DLNA servers, some people don't want to keep their computer running or don't like the idea of having to install software to serve up content. Also, since the Sony requires DLNA/UPnP to play content from a NAS device, any such devices you want to use would need to support UPnP or allow you to install a DLNA server. Use of computer resources shouldn't be a concern except when you have content that needs to have video transcoded as opposed to just being remuxed or played natively.


The Sony won't require as many files to be transcoded as your Xbox, so you should have a better experience overall (video quality should be better in some cases). However, you may encounter some issues and limitations with seeking as you noted. When using Serviio to transcode FLAC to PCM, seek will not work (it plays a loud digital noise) the only workaround is to modify the Serviio to transcode FLAC to MP3 which kind of defeats the point of having lossless, so there's that limitation. Most of my content I use on my player is MPEG2 content captured from cable --- the Sony handles this well, but seek operation are kind of awkward -- not smooth like when using a disc, but still functional. Sony's DLNA implementation does not support thumbnails for video or music content, but it's reliable, they support the most common file formats and codecs in use today, the player can wake up computers from sleep when the computer is set appropriately and the Sony players support being used as a DLNA render (so for example you can get a DLNA app on a smart phone and use it to initiate playback on your BD player). LG players can play thumbnails and can be used with CIFS/SMB under some circumstances but the DLNA is so horribly buggy on the players I have owned that it's almost useless, with constant errors and often video playback problems. I haven't used the Panasonic players, but they don't have a good reputation for network playback in general.


You made a good point about SACDs. I didn't really think through that because I normally use HDMI with my players rather than optical. However, I tested with a 5.1 SACD today over optical in my BDP S-590 and it played it in stereo -- which I believe is true of all SACD players. So the SACD capability wouldn't be of much value unless you were to acquire an HDMI capable receiver.


With those limitations understood, overall I think your plan of getting the BDP-S790 and a dedicated streamer is a good one based on your description of how you intend to use the player and your budget considerations. Can't help much with the advice for the streamer myself as I haven't used many of those devices. I have a Roku, but I mainly use that for streaming services, it's much more limited than the Sony when it comes to playback of local media.


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14160#post_22571865
> 
> 
> The BDP-95 is the audiophile upgrade for those who still need analog output. For HDMI they are the same.
> 
> More here: How is the BDP-93 different from the BDP-95?
> 
> -Bill


OMG what a great web page--thanks Bill!


----------



## logan115



Hi All,


Need to replace the blu-ray player in our family room. I don't have surround sound hooked up here (nor will I anytime soon) as the home theater is set up in the basement. Needs to have built-in wifi to avoid running any cords and also have to be able to stream Netflix. Inevitably it will be taking some abuse from the kids popping Blu-rays in and out so not looking for anything high-end. Reading through some reviews online I'm not sure what I need. Ideally would like to keep it around $100 or so but happy to spend another $30-50 if needed.


Thanks,


Chris


----------



## conan48

Hi guys.


Looking for a 3D Bluray player that doesn't have Cinevia. I saw you guys mention the Oppo 93/95 but these seem hard to find now. Does anyone know where to get them in Canada? Also whats up with the region free versions on ebay?


Anything else other then the Oppo that will do 3D and not have Cinevia or a player that you can modify firmware or something to get it working?


Just need a basic player. Don't care too much for upscaling, media playback, etc.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *conan48*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14160#post_22577402
> 
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> 
> Looking for a 3D Bluray player that doesn't have Cinevia. I saw you guys mention the Oppo 93/95 but these seem hard to find now. Does anyone know where to get them in Canada? Also whats up with the region free versions on ebay



Multi-region on OPPO: for Blu-ray you need a hardware mod. Most people get a kit and do it themselves. One type requires opening the case, another uses USB and the RS232 port.


For DVD there is a free software patch. Unsupported but it works well.


-Bill


----------



## conan48

Looks like the LG BD660 is capable of 3D bluray playback and is Cinavia free.


also....


Pioneer BDP-140 is 3D and Cinavia free.


Anyone have any experience with these players? They are both 129.99


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *conan48*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14160#post_22577557
> 
> 
> Looks like the LG BD660 is capable of 3D bluray playback and is Cinavia free.
> 
> 
> also....
> 
> 
> Pioneer BDP-140 is 3D and Cinavia free.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any experience with these players? They are both 129.99



The BD660 is a discontinued 2011 model. I had the BD670 which is similar and I would not recommend it. The drive mechanisms in these players seem to fail frequently and LG has horrible quality control issues with their software updates. DLNA functionality is buggy and unreliable. File format support is pretty good and the players can play PAL and NTSC discs (though they are not region free).


All players designed after February 2012 will have Cinavia, so IMO you might as well learn to deal with it. Current Sony players only enforce Cinavia on discs based on reports in the BDP-S390/590 thread.


----------



## Rich86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *conan48*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14100_100#post_22577402
> 
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> Looking for a 3D Bluray player that doesn't have Cinevia. I saw you guys mention the Oppo 93/95 but these seem hard to find now. Does anyone know where to get them in Canada? Also whats up with the region free versions on ebay?
> 
> Anything else other then the Oppo that will do 3D and not have Cinevia or a player that you can modify firmware or something to get it working?
> 
> Just need a basic player. Don't care too much for upscaling, media playback, etc.



I believe the Sony BDP-S570 remains free of cinavia and is capable of 3D & streaming. You would have to track down a used one, but they are out there.

The BDP-S580 was clean when introduced, but a firmware update included cinavia processing to identify the cinavia modified audio information on a disc.

No matter what player you select, you will have to be very careful about applying firmware updates in case the manufacturer decides to shove cinavia at you unannounced.


----------



## Randall.White

Is there really that much of a difference from a Samsung or Panasonic blu ray player ($200) to a Oppo BDP-103 ($500)? is the picture that much better?


I don't need wifi, 3D or anything like that. I have a 3D Samsung tv and blu ray player now and honestly have watched 1 3D movie. The glasses bother me and its really not for me. I am in the process of re-wiring and upgrading my home setup. I live in a small town and there isn't any stores that sell higher quality gear. There is a Wal-Mart and Sears here and I don't shop at either for my home theater or electronics. I do most of my research on here and rely on your opinions. My fiance and I really enjoy watching movies together. This should be mentioned also, I am currently running a Onkyo 7.2 reciever (not sure if I'm upgrading this or keeping it).


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randall.White*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14160#post_22582337
> 
> 
> Is there really that much of a difference from a Samsung or Panasonic blu ray player ($200) to a Oppo BDP-103 ($500)? is the picture that much better?



Blu-ray performance will be very similar among all players. Time spent on calibrating the display will make a bigger improvement than changing players.


-Bill


----------



## Randall.White




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14160#post_22582566
> 
> 
> Blu-ray performance will be very similar among all players. Time spent on calibrating the display will make a bigger improvement than changing players.
> 
> -Bill



So I'm good with what I have already? I should just invest in a calibration disc now? I've had my tv adjusted by the installer but I think it can get a little better still.


Why would someone choose a Oppo over a Samsung/LG/Panasonic then? When you could buy 2 of those for the price of one. Is it like picking a Corvette over a GEO?


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randall.White*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14160#post_22582831
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14160#post_22582566
> 
> 
> Blu-ray performance will be very similar among all players. Time spent on calibrating the display will make a bigger improvement than changing players.
> 
> -Bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm good with what I have already? I should just invest in a calibration disc now? I've had my tv adjusted by the installer but I think it can get a little better still.
> 
> 
> Why would someone choose a Oppo over a Samsung/LG/Panasonic then? When you could buy 2 of those for the price of one. Is it like picking a Corvette over a GEO?
Click to expand...


Oppo players have a number of specialty features not found on many other players: high quality upscaling, Multi channel audio outputs, dual HDMI outputs, support for SACD and DVD-Audio disc formats, support for many digital file formats, eSATA, etc. They also have a great reputation for high quality products and support. However, they are not for everybody.


----------



## Randall.White

Thank you for the response. I have a few blu ray players around my house and my friends want to buy a couple. There is one in each bedroom but they never get used. With the money I was thinking about stepping up to the big boy players.


So with the multi channel audio, will it have better sound through my Onkyo receiver? Or does that not change anything


----------



## mdavej

It depends on how old your receiver is. If your Onkyo has HDMI inputs, it won't change anything. If you were using optical/coax, then you will get slightly better sound with analog.


----------



## Selden Ball

Remember that receivers cannot apply digital processing to their multi-channel analog inputs. This means that Audyssey room equalization (which is included in most Onkyo receivers) cannot be used with them. In most cases, room EQ substantially improves the quality of the sound you hear when compared to direct analog signals. Room EQ can be applied to digital inputs (HDMI as well as optical and coax S/PDIF) and to stereo analog inputs.


----------



## mdavej

Yep. I think the bottom line is use analog only if you have no other choice. Current players with a full set of analog outs exist pretty much just for the folks with legacy receivers. "Stepping up" to older technology is not a good move in this case. Rather, step up for more/better features and performance. Put that $300+ extra you'll pay for a high end player into speakers or a better receiver. Any player you get will be obsolete in a few years anyway, but speakers and amps won't.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randall.White*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14160#post_22583172
> 
> 
> Thank you for the response. I have a few blu ray players around my house and my friends want to buy a couple. There is one in each bedroom but they never get used. With the money I was thinking about stepping up to the big boy players.
> 
> So with the multi channel audio, will it have better sound through my Onkyo receiver? Or does that not change anything



Analog is really only if you have a legacy receiver that doesn't take HDMI for sound input; this lets you have the best sound possible without upgrading a receiver you might love. As Selden Ball mentions, this usually means you bypass the room correction that most modern receivers include, so you need to do those by hand at the player.


I have an older Oppo (BDP-83, bought three years ago), and used it with analog sound for the first year, since my old receiver didn't have HDMI inputs that were interpreted for sound. As soon as I changed to an HDMI 1.4 capable receiver, I switched to HDMI only, since the sound is the same (mostly, unless you have a real high end analog system).


As to why go with an Oppo, I bought one for several reasons - the loading time then was the fastest possible, the DVD (not bluray) upconversion quality was (and remains) the best available, the firmware updates I've gotten over the years have not only fixed problems with both the unit and with discs that wouldn't play, but also put in brand new features (DLNA for example) that other players took until last year to implement. They also are very responsive if you have a problem - you talk to a real person very quickly, or get an email response on a sunday night. They support their players for a long time - my 83 was superseded by the BDP-93 in 2010, but I still get firmware updates and expect to keep getting problem fixes if there's an issue. I havent had a problem, but if you do, if they don't fix it for free (which they have done sometimes even out of warranty), then they have a fee of about $70 to fix the player.


The firmware updates, both to fix bugs and put in new features have kept me up to date even though my player is two generations behind. The new players (BDP-103, 105) are not only the usual type of players, but have features that let you put other devices (cable box, streaming device, PC, ???) into the Oppo for video or sound processing. Again new features that may not be worth it to you, but are to me.


For me, it was worth the extra $200, especially since if I decide to sell mine even three years later, I can still do so now for about 350-400.


----------



## Randall.White




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14160#post_22583495
> 
> 
> It depends on how old your receiver is. If your Onkyo has HDMI inputs, it won't change anything. If you were using optical/coax, then you will get slightly better sound with analog.



Thanks everyone for your responses.


I have a newer Onkyo receiver. It has all HDMI inputs.


One thing that bothers me with my Samsung blu ray player is, when I turn it off. It changes the "source input" on my TV.


----------



## Randall.White

Upconverting for me isn't a concern. I sold all my DVD's and only buy blu ray movies. The load up time for my current player takes up to a couple mins for some movies. Doesn't bother me, but its annoying watching the load up bar take so long. It may just be the movie.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randall.White*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14190#post_22585753
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your responses.
> 
> I have a newer Onkyo receiver. It has all HDMI inputs.
> 
> One thing that bothers me with my Samsung blu ray player is, when I turn it off. It changes the "source input" on my TV.


You can easily fix that by turning off anynet+ in your player. All players will do that if you let them.


If you want faster loading/performance, go for something like a sony 790.


----------



## Erik Cacciatore

Hernanu and Vampidemic, I still have a Sony DVD changer that has 5.1 analog for SACD (the NC555ES), so I guess I'll keep that hooked up. I was thinking if a new BR player could handle it as well, then I'd be able to disconnect a device. But no worries.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14160#post_22574116
> 
> 
> TVersity and PS3 Media Server are DLNA servers. In regard to the "downside" of DLNA servers, some people don't want to keep their computer running or don't like the idea of having to install software to serve up content. Also, since the Sony requires DLNA/UPnP to play content from a NAS device, any such devices you want to use would need to support UPnP or allow you to install a DLNA server. Use of computer resources shouldn't be a concern except when you have content that needs to have video transcoded as opposed to just being remuxed or played natively.



My laptop and desktop are on 24/7, essentially, so no worries there.

And I found this: "The WD TV Live Hub media center also is a media server: HD video, music and photos can be streamed from the onboard hard drive to any DLNA/UPnP-compatible TV or multimedia device, anywhere in the connected home, including the WD TV Live Plus HD media player, connected TVs, Blu-ray Disc™ players, Xbox 360®, and PlayStation® 3 game consoles. Users also can stream content from their WD TV Live Hub media center to iPads™, iPhones® or Android™ smartphones using third-party applications."

So I think it sounds ok.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14160#post_22574116
> 
> 
> Sony's DLNA implementation does not support thumbnails for video or music content...With those limitations understood, overall I think your plan of getting the BDP-S790 and a dedicated streamer is a good one based on your description of how you intend to use the player and your budget considerations. Can't help much with the advice for the streamer myself as I haven't used many of those devices.



No thumbnails is a drag, but oh well. Can't have everything.

I wonder if there's a way to create video playlists on the pc, and direct the S790 to them.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Cacciatore*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14190#post_22586182
> 
> 
> No thumbnails is a drag, but oh well. Can't have everything.
> 
> I wonder if there's a way to create video playlists on the pc, and direct the S790 to them.



Yes, Serviio supports playlists such as M3U files and I can play them on my Sony players. I'm sure other DLNA servers have this feature as well.


----------



## Rufus77

Hello Community!


First time poster here. Ive been through many posts here but still havent found what im looking for.


I need a Blu Ray Player which streams (mkv etc) natively and has a front LCD/VFD which shows track number or title when playing Audio CDs. I had the LG670 which does a great Job on streaming my media right from a Seagate NAS (incl full HD mkv with dual audio) but lacks the mentioned LCD/VFD Display. I had to send it back because the drive started to make unusual high noise when reading discs and suddenly stopped reading every 2nd disc i used. So its gone now and i have time to rethink.


I like the Sony 480/780. Is the firmware update mandatory or can i skip it. I read on some place that if you dont upgrade, you are unable to use ´network features. Is that true? That would be an absolute no go as the firmware update practically removes the easy stream function it had before afaik.


Thanks for your comments and hints!


Rufus


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rufus77*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14190#post_22586757
> 
> 
> I like the Sony 480/780. Is the firmware update mandatory or can i skip it. I read on some place that if you dont upgrade, you are unable to use ´network features. Is that true? That would be an absolute no go as the firmware update practically removes the easy stream function it had before afaik.
> 
> Thanks for your comments and hints!
> 
> Rufus


Not true. Just use the Bravia TV profile in serviio instead to restore full functionality. Why the interest in an obsolete model anyway?


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14190#post_22587095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rufus77*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14190#post_22586757
> 
> 
> I like the Sony 480/780. Is the firmware update mandatory or can i skip it. I read on some place that if you dont upgrade, you are unable to use ´network features. Is that true? That would be an absolute no go as the firmware update practically removes the easy stream function it had before afaik.
> 
> Thanks for your comments and hints!
> 
> Rufus
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. Just use the Bravia TV profile in serviio instead to restore full functionality. Why the interest in an obsolete model anyway?
Click to expand...


I'm not sure about the 2011 models, but the 2012 Sony models definitely will reduce functionality in some cases until an update is installed. Not sure if this impacts DLNA, but it can prevent streaming services from working until an update is installed. However, Sony seems to QA their updates well. They're not like LG, constantly breaking basic functions in their software updates.


----------



## mdavej

That's right, if you don't update, you can't stream. I was referring to the update itself breaking streaming. Not sure why anyone would want to avoid updates if all they do is stream. Cinavia has no effect on file streaming, only a tiny number of pirated discs.


----------



## Erik Cacciatore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14190#post_22586694
> 
> 
> Yes, Serviio supports playlists such as M3U files and I can play them on my Sony players. I'm sure other DLNA servers have this feature as well.



Oh, very cool. What do you use to make video playlists?

I imagine Windows Media Player might be common, but I try to avoid using it. My default video player is Zoom Player, though I am open to using anything else if Zoom playlists (.zpl) are unlikely to be supported.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Cacciatore*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14190#post_22587489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14190#post_22586694
> 
> 
> Yes, Serviio supports playlists such as M3U files and I can play them on my Sony players. I'm sure other DLNA servers have this feature as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, very cool. What do you use to make video playlists?
> 
> I imagine Windows Media Player might be common, but I try to avoid using it. My default video player is Zoom Player, though I am open to using anything else if Zoom playlists (.zpl) are unlikely to be supported.
Click to expand...


VLC can create the playlists. It has a drag and drop interface, very easy to use.


----------



## Erik Cacciatore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14190#post_22587524
> 
> 
> VLC can create the playlists. It has a drag and drop interface, very easy to use.



Perfect, thank you!


----------



## Rufus77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14190#post_22587095
> 
> 
> Not true. Just use the Bravia TV profile in serviio instead to restore full functionality. Why the interest in an obsolete model anyway?



Thanks guys!










@mdavej: I dont want to use serviio or any other software on a laptop/pc/tablet etc as a server. My (slow) Black armor 220 should be the only device. I have a Pioneer BDT-440 here now. MKV streaming works like a charm here, (10/100 LAN) although 1080p mkvs dont play presently. Maybe i try the Pioneer FW update. Should bring improvements acc to other people here in the forum.


I presently recommend the BDT-440 (LX52/3/5)? in other countries) over the LG 670. Wouldnt go for a sony anymore.


regards


----------



## rgs

Wonder if there's any Blu-Ray player with 5 channel analog out and Divx support other than the Oppo which is a bit out of my price range.

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## hernanu

The Panasonic DMP-BDT500 has 7.1 analog, but don't think it has DivX. It's about $300.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14190#post_22590857
> 
> 
> The Panasonic DMP-BDT500 has 7.1 analog, but don't think it has DivX. It's about $300.


It does in Canada, where the OP lives.


----------



## hernanu

Cool, then that would be it.


----------



## mantaraydesign

Anyone own the Marantz UD7006? I like the styling or design of this player but I hear it feel like a Toaster machine when you pick it up because it is so light. HA HA HA


But I also hear it produce excellent video and audio and reference SACD sounds.


----------



## Randall.White

Does the Oppo BDP-103 ever skip frames or act up like that? I just noticed that my current Samsung is starting to skip on some movies. Not sure if it's cause we watch alot of movies or what. The new blu ray players are a couple hundred, but if they only last me a year. Might as well pay more to get better quality.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randall.White*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14190#post_22593382
> 
> 
> Does the Oppo BDP-103 ever skip frames or act up like that?



You might ask this in the BDP-103 thread: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1432162/official-oppo-bdp-103-owners-thread 


I haven't noticed such errors or seen them reported in the thread, although the player is new and has been shipping only a short time.


-Bill


----------



## HDPERSON




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randall.White*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14190#post_22593382
> 
> 
> Does the Oppo BDP-103 ever skip frames or act up like that? I just noticed that my current Samsung is starting to skip on some movies. Not sure if it's cause we watch alot of movies or what. The new blu ray players are a couple hundred, but if they only last me a year. Might as well pay more to get better quality.



Don't buy OPPO 103, it is a $500 piece of junk. I was going to buy one, but after reading the problems they have, I decided against it. I stuck with my LG 620 for Blu Ray and my Panasonic 220 for DVD playback. LG was rated number 1 by Consumer reports and Panasonic was ranked second. ALL BLU RAY PLAYERS HAVE THE SAME PICTURE QUALITY FOR BLU RAYS. Panasonic and Sony S790 have the best DVD upconversions. I have had no skips with the Panasonic or LG, I did have one or two with the Sony S790. The Samsung 5900 was retuned by me after two weeks because it broke. The LG has been in use for 4 months and the Panasonic for 7 months.


----------



## dave in gva

Hi all,


I am updating my HT originally set up in 2001. One new component is a JVC DLA-X30 projector and my main concern presently is source(s) to feed it. Audio chain consists of 4 full range speakers on monoblock amps. These are Acoustic Reality gear...very high end and I am very happy with a phantom center being imaged from my fronts and do not feel I am missing anything with "only" 2 rears. So all of that just to say I am sitting at more of a "5.1" system rather than speakers everywhere.


So back to my options for source material...


Eventually I am quite sure I will end up with a receiverless system running everything off an HTPC - so the long term plan is not to deal with discs at all and get everything on a server and run JRiver or XBMC etc.


Given a desire to spend less than $1,000 at the moment however I am looking more at an intermediate step and considering buying a BD player (to play BD and DVD) that can also handle my ripped .mkv .avi and .mp4 files over an external 4TB hard drive.


After reading through good parts of this awesome thread I see options as being either the S590 or the Panny BDT500 or one of the Oppos (95 or 103).


If I go with the S590 or BDT500 I would output into a lower cost AV receiver with preouts (best local choices are Denon 2311 or Marantz S5005) for decoding and let my Acoustic Reality amps take care of the amplification. Total cost of an AVR and either the Sony or Panny would come in under $1000.


The intriguing thing for me about the Oppo route is if I well understand there is a pedigree of excellent video handling as well as analog outputs, meaning I could potentially get away without an AVR altogether and just buy one of the Oppos, hook up my external HDD, and run my analog outs off the Oppo to my amplifiers.


I'd be really grateful to hear some comments on the above options. I am sure the Sony/Panny (or some other) players matched with an AVR will work. I am less certain that I have understood the capabilities of the Oppos. Another issue is I live in Switzerland so have a mix of regions and formats for my source material on discs....most of it is PAL which worries me about the Oppos as I saw some comments on the 103 saying it would not play PAL.


Thanks for advice,


Dave M


----------



## Selden Ball

Dave,


You need to make sure you get the European versions of players (and receivers) so that you can reliably watch PAL (25 or 50 fps) discs. It's the U.S. versions of players which often don't support PAL.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave in gva*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14190#post_22594349
> 
> 
> Another issue is I live in Switzerland so have a mix of regions and formats for my source material on discs....most of it is PAL which worries me about the Oppos as I saw some comments on the 103 saying it would not play PAL.
> 
> 
> Thanks for advice,
> 
> 
> Dave M



All OPPO players accept PAL discs and other 50hz content.


The players are not region-free out of the box because that is not allowed in the US.


For DVD there is a a free third-party multi-region software mod.


For Blu-ray multi-region you need a hardware mod. Many people buy kits and do it themselves.


The FAQ in my signature has links.


-Bill


----------



## dave in gva

Selden, Bill,


Thanks both for the fast and informative replies. So it looks like my region and format issue can become a non-issue.


My bigger source of confusion though is whether I can run the Oppo direct into my existing 4 channels of amplification....i.e. run the unit receiverless. The users manual for the 103 only shows it connected with an AVR but for me it might be possible in the sense that it has 7.1 analog outs, volume control on the remote, and does all the decoding (or perhaps it does not "do decoding" but only passes out the various surround sound formats bitstream....I don't know I am not an Oppo expert and have been out of this area for too many years but I am drawn to what I see in the Oppos).


Dave


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave in gva*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14190#post_22594448
> 
> 
> Selden, Bill,
> 
> 
> Thanks both for the fast and informative replies. So it looks like my region and format issue can become a non-issue.
> 
> 
> My bigger source of confusion though is whether I can run the Oppo direct into my existing 4 channels of amplification....i.e. run the unit receiverless. The users manual for the 103 only shows it connected with an AVR but for me it might be possible in the sense that it has 7.1 analog outs, volume control on the remote, and does all the decoding (or perhaps it does not "do decoding" but only passes out the various surround sound formats bitstream....I don't know I am not an Oppo expert and have been out of this area for too many years but I am drawn to what I see in the Oppos).
> 
> 
> Dave



People do it. As to the details, best consult the BDP-95 (where this has been a topic) and BDP-103 threads where it is being discussed now.


-Bill


----------



## dave in gva

Got it. Thanks Bill...will have to wade through the 103 question but just posted my query there. Couldn't believe it was already at 72 pages! I will look at the 95 model as well....it caught my eye on a page outlining the more audiophile attributes it had although I do not know how it would handle ripped .mkv files etc.


Thanks again,


Dave


----------



## hernanu

You might also look at the Oppo 103 / 105 anticipation thread where people have been talking about using the BDP-105 (just now being shipped in the US) directly to amplifiers. It's the follow on to the BDP-95.


----------



## MMakoto

hi all, i am in the market for a player that outputs 5.1 DD audio from netflix and amazon instant video, this will be my main usage for the blu ray player. my audio connection from the blu ray player will be via coaxial or optical, no hdmi on old receiver. i am looking at the sammy 6500, but have been convinced that it does not output 5.1 DD audio. i'm not really looking to spend a lot on it, maybe $200-$250 max, so any inputs or comments are appreciated. tks!


----------



## rsmclay

Question for everyone. I currently have the Samsung BD-E5900, but it doesn't play The Amazing Spiderman 3D, nor Brave 3D. I went through 3 different Spiderman discs before calling Samsung and going through all the troubleshooting with them. They stated they have to submit for a Firmware update. Sounds like this player is behind like that. I guess there was an issue when The Hunger Games came out too.


So I called Pauls TV and they said I can bring that player back and choose between the Panasonic DMP-BDT321 or the Samsung BD-E6500.


Which of the two players has the better reputation, along with not needing to update firmware/support constantly to play movies.


Just trying to figure out which of the two I want to get.


Thanks!!!


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsmclay*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14220#post_22596079
> 
> 
> Question for everyone. I currently have the Samsung BD-E5900, but it doesn't play The Amazing Spiderman 3D, nor Brave 3D. I went through 3 different Spiderman discs before calling Samsung and going through all the troubleshooting with them. They stated they have to submit for a Firmware update. Sounds like this player is behind like that. I guess there was an issue when The Hunger Games came out too.
> 
> So I called Pauls TV and they said I can bring that player back and choose between the Panasonic DMP-BDT321 or the Samsung BD-E6500.
> 
> Which of the two players has the better reputation, along with not needing to update firmware/support constantly to play movies.
> 
> Just trying to figure out which of the two I want to get.
> 
> Thanks!!!



All players will need firmware upgrades (very easy to do if hooked up to the internet - most will do it automatically).

IMO, Panny has better reliability than Sammy players, so I'd go that route.


----------



## rsmclay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14220#post_22596403
> 
> 
> All players will need firmware upgrades (very easy to do if hooked up to the internet - most will do it automatically).
> 
> IMO, Panny has better reliability than Sammy players, so I'd go that route.



Thanks Bill. I know, and understand, that all players will need firmware upgrades, but I wouldn't think it would take a couple months just to play a new movie (Hunger Games). From what I have read, at least this version of the sammy, has a history of slow/late firmware/support for these types of issues.


I appreciate the suggestion of the Panny. I am thinking that may be the way I go. Just can't seem to find the bdt321 listed anywhere. I see a bdt320, but struggling to find the 321, so that makes me nervous as well.


----------



## moxie1617

The 321 is the warehouse store version of the 320 and the only difference is an included HDMI cable.


----------



## rsmclay

Thanks everyone. I ended up swapping it out for the Panny 321. Plugged it in, and put in The Amazing Spider Man and it fired right up no problem. I haven't even updated the firmware yet. Family is happy, which means I am happy, because no one is crabbing at me


----------



## rlse9

I'm looking for an inexpensive 3D blu-ray player. Don't really care about apps since I already have a Roku and the TV I'm planning on buying (Panasonic Viera TC-L55-ET5) has plenty of apps built in so that's already covered. Not going to be using it for anything other than playing blu-ray discs and DVDs so the only real priority is that it does a decent job of that. It'll be connected to my Pioneer xv-htd540 surround system so it'll need to have coaxial output which I'm assuming most have. I see that several stores have the LG BP325W on Black Friday but it appears to be a new model with very few reviews, which makes me a little weary of it. Any recommendations of a player that might fit what I'm looking for in the sub-$100 range?


----------



## TazFTW632

Hi,


I'm thinking of getting my dad a Blu Ray player. He has an Oppo DVD player but I don't think I'm willing to shell out for it's BD relative.


Streaming - I don't think he'll do much streaming but if he does it'll probably be from Amazon.

3D - He doesn't have a 3D display but that could change.

Load times - I'm not sure if this is still an issue with current players but I know he will be frustrated if the player takes a while to load a disc.


----------



## Erik Cacciatore

I'm about ready to take the plunge and purchase the Sony BDP S790 (it's also on sale now for $199), but before I do I'd like to get some feedback on the idea of going with a Playstation 3 instead. Admittedly, I don't need it for the gaming--I'm happy with my Xbox and don't intend to purchase PS3 games, but I wonder if anyone could go over the pros/cons of choosing the PS3 over a dedicated BR player such as the S790.

I see that the PS3 has 6 USB ports and assume, though may be wrong, that all of those ports could be used to playback video files from USB flash drives, and that it also has an SD card input. With the PS3's built-in HDD I wouldn't have to use up a USB port for the required 1gb storage for BD Live. I also see a long list of playable video file types such as wmv, avi, mpeg2, mpeg4, mp4 (though not mkv--I think)

But regardless of which BR player I go with I will still be buying the WDTV Live Hub, which will likely cover any formats not supported by this unit, and I will be setting up DLNA streaming as well.
http://playstation.about.com/od/ps3/a/PS3SpecsDetails_3.htm 


I think my primary areas of concern are:

Will I be able to use DLNA with it (serviio, twonky, etc)

Will it also work with the WDTV Live Hub Media Center

Will it upscale DVDs as well as the S790

Will it stream files from my pc as well as the S790 will, and is the interface as nice

Does it offer the ability to tweak the image (picture adjustments) with DVDs on par with the S790

The S790 does not support thumbnail images for my connected pc--does the PS3 (not a big deal, just curious)

Though the PS3 does have that long list of supported video file types, are some of them playable only via particular storage? In other words, are some files playable only via flash drive, only via DVD-Rom, only via SD card, etc.

Vampidemic noted that "The Sony (BDP S790) won't require as many files to be transcoded as your Xbox, so you should have a better experience overall (video quality should be better in some cases)"...is this also true of the PS3?

Does the PS3 have the same connection options as the S790 (coax and optical digital, hdmi, etc).


Oh, and since there are a few different PS3s out there, is there a specific one I should choose (if at all)?


I'm still leaning in the direction of the S790, but am open to suggestion and eager to hear anyone's input on this. Thank you.


----------



## johncourt

Anyone here who has owned ALL THREE of the following players?


1. sony 590


2. panasonic 220


3. sony 790



I am considering selling my sony 590 and panasonic 220 and buying a 790.


In particular, I'm wondering if:


-there is a significant step up in build quality from the 590 to the 790.


-there are differences in dvd upconversion quality between the panasonic 220 and sony 790. Thanks


----------



## jammybastard

Hey folks

I'm in need of a truly region free Blu-Ray player.

In addition to playing NTSC or PAL Blu-Ray discs with output to NTSC I also need

it to be backwards compatible to do the same for DVDs since it will be replacing my Phillips DVP-642.


Other criteria:

component video out as well as HDMI.

Optical audio output.


I don't care about Netflix or other baked in apps.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jammybastard*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14220#post_22603143
> 
> 
> Hey folks
> 
> I'm in need of a truly region free Blu-Ray player.
> 
> In addition to playing NTSC or PAL Blu-Ray discs with output to NTSC I also need
> 
> it to be backwards compatible to do the same for DVDs since it will be replacing my Phillips DVP-642.
> 
> 
> Other criteria:
> 
> component video out as well as HDMI.
> 
> Optical audio output.
> 
> 
> I don't care about Netflix or other baked in apps.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.



Price range?


Component means you need an older player. Recent licensing rules have killed it off for current models. We have threads on the topic somewhere here.


Region-free is rare in the US. People buy hardware modded players for Blu-ray, or buy kits and do the mods themselves.


-Bill


----------



## jammybastard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14220#post_22603184
> 
> 
> Price range?
> 
> Component means you need an older player. Recent licensing rules have killed it off for current models. We have threads on the topic somewhere here.
> 
> Region-free is rare in the US. People buy hardware modded players for Blu-ray, or buy kits and do the mods themselves.
> 
> -Bill



Hi Bill, thanks for the reply.

I tried a couple of advanced searches but was unable to answer the question specifically.


I wondered if component would be killed due to lack of DHCP.

Not a fan but it makes sense from an enforcement standpoint.


I'm not a modder type so that would be a no-go.


Price?

Under $500.


As it stands now I'm ripping my PAL & NTSC Blu-Rays to .mp4s with Handbrake and converting them to playback to my HT via my AppleTV.

It's not optimal, but it's what I have available.

I'd like to stop doing that and enjoy the Blu-rays as produced but my collection is 50/50 NTSC & PAL, Region 1 & 2

hence the need for a player that handles it.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jammybastard*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14220#post_22603209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14220#post_22603184
> 
> 
> Price range?
> 
> Component means you need an older player. Recent licensing rules have killed it off for current models. We have threads on the topic somewhere here.
> 
> Region-free is rare in the US. People buy hardware modded players for Blu-ray, or buy kits and do the mods themselves.
> 
> -Bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bill, thanks for the reply.
> 
> I tried a couple of advanced searches but was unable to answer the question specifically.
> 
> 
> I wondered if component would be killed due to lack of DHCP.
> 
> Not a fan but it makes sense from an enforcement standpoint.
> 
> 
> I'm not a modder type so that would be a no-go.
> 
> 
> Price?
> 
> Under $500.
> 
> 
> As it stands now I'm ripping my PAL & NTSC Blu-Rays to .mp4s with Handbrake and converting them to playback to my HT via my AppleTV.
> 
> It's not optimal, but it's what I have available.
> 
> I'd like to stop doing that and enjoy the Blu-rays as produced but my collection is 50/50 NTSC & PAL, Region 1 & 2
> 
> hence the need for a player that handles it.
Click to expand...


The OPPO BDP-93 was just replaced and still had component: $499 new, a bit less used. They hold their value pretty well.


It handles PAL DVD and 1080i50 Blu-ray, but is not region free out of the box.


There is a free third-party software mod to make it region-free for DVD. Works well.


For region-free Blu-ray you have to do a hardware mod.


Although: ripping discs removes region coding, so you are making the titles region-free now.


-Bill


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlse9*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14220#post_22602013
> 
> 
> I'm looking for an inexpensive 3D blu-ray player. Don't really care about apps since I already have a Roku and the TV I'm planning on buying (Panasonic Viera TC-L55-ET5) has plenty of apps built in so that's already covered. Not going to be using it for anything other than playing blu-ray discs and DVDs so the only real priority is that it does a decent job of that. It'll be connected to my Pioneer xv-htd540 surround system so it'll need to have coaxial output which I'm assuming most have. I see that several stores have the LG BP325W on Black Friday but it appears to be a new model with very few reviews, which makes me a little weary of it. Any recommendations of a player that might fit what I'm looking for in the sub-$100 range?



I would suggest the Sony BDP S590. If you have a Costco membership, they have it on sale in the sub-$100 range this week (BDP BX59 is the same player bundle with an HDMI cable), though it goes for just over 100 when not on sale.


Many players do not have coaxial, not sure about the model you listed, but my 2010 and 2011 LG players had optical digital out, but not coaxial. Those LG players had a lot of issues with buggy software updates (including a recurring bug which caused audio to drop out any time a DVD chapter change occurred) and the 2011 model had many reports of failed drive mechanisms. Feature wise they are fairly competitive, but I won't buy LG again anytime soon after my experience.


----------



## mdavej

Sony has coax.


Even though it has a lot of features you don't need, buying a bare bones player instead won't save that much money and will be slower and more cheaply made.


----------



## isingh

Hi Guys


I am looking for a BR player for my living room, I already have a PS3 in my HT room so I do not want to spend lot of money to get a BR player. At the same time I was wondering which one is more reliable and does not get stuck from time to time. Since I am using PS3 which is an excellent one to play BR movies, I am looking for equivalent quality in a BR player. I will also prefer to have Smart/Wifi capabilities to play online contents like Amazon, Netflix etc.


I did some search and found Panasonic DMP-BDT220 which is for $99 at Amazon. Since holiday shopping deals are coming up, I want to keep an eye on good ones.


3D is optional for me, so please give me some pointers. I will appreciate your help.


Best Wishes and Happy Holidays.. !!


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isingh*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14220#post_22603972
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> I am looking for a BR player for my living room, I already have a PS3 in my HT room so I do not want to spend lot of money to get a BR player. At the same time I was wondering which one is more reliable and does not get stuck from time to time. Since I am using PS3 which is an excellent one to play BR movies, I am looking for equivalent quality in a BR player. I will also prefer to have Smart/Wifi capabilities to play online contents like Amazon, Netflix etc.
> 
> I did some search and found Panasonic DMP-BDT220 which is for $99 at Amazon. Since holiday shopping deals are coming up, I want to keep an eye on good ones.
> 
> 3D is optional for me, so please give me some pointers. I will appreciate your help.
> 
> Best Wishes and Happy Holidays.. !!



If you are going to stream Amazon, you might consider the Sony 390 (non3D) or 590 (3D). They will stream from Amazon with 5.1 audio when available. Panasonic only does stereo. I have both a Panasonic 320 and Sony 790. Both are excellent for what they do. Sony has the edge for streaming.


S~


----------



## mdavej

Sony will also have the same familiar interface as your PS3 plus stream quality info, far better file streaming support and far more streaming apps. If you only intend to play discs and can find the panasonic at a lower price, then it's an ok choice. Otherwise sony is better in almost every respect.


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jammybastard*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14220#post_22603209
> 
> 
> Hi Bill, thanks for the reply.
> 
> I tried a couple of advanced searches but was unable to answer the question specifically.
> 
> I wondered if component would be killed due to lack of DHCP.
> 
> Not a fan but it makes sense from an enforcement standpoint.
> 
> I'm not a modder type so that would be a no-go.
> 
> Price?
> 
> Under $500.
> 
> As it stands now I'm ripping my PAL & NTSC Blu-Rays to .mp4s with Handbrake and converting them to playback to my HT via my AppleTV.
> 
> It's not optimal, but it's what I have available.
> 
> I'd like to stop doing that and enjoy the Blu-rays as produced but my collection is 50/50 NTSC & PAL, Region 1 & 2
> 
> hence the need for a player that handles it.


*All the 2012 USA Sony players (390, 590, 790) will play back PAL BDs and DVDs when they are ripped to a MKV container or M2TS. Many folks don't realize this !!*


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johncourt*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14220#post_22602404
> 
> 
> Anyone here who has owned ALL THREE of the following players?
> 
> 1. sony 590
> 
> 2. panasonic 220
> 
> 3. sony 790
> 
> I am considering selling my sony 590 and panasonic 220 and buying a 790.
> 
> In particular, I'm wondering if:
> 
> -there is a significant step up in build quality from the 590 to the 790.
> 
> -there are differences in dvd upconversion quality between the panasonic 220 and sony 790. Thanks



Yes. Me  ... but then I think you know that already !


There is "differences" in build quality and DVD up conversion. The thing is .... is the price increase worth it for you. I think only you can make that decision ..


For me, I can see that the build quality is better than the 590. The 220, seemed similar to the 590 if I recall. What makes the 790 a bit better is its base. It seems more solid. But its no Oppo ...... by a long stretch.


DVD up-scaling seems better, and has more options available to fiddle with. DVD all looks like garbage compared to HD .... just my opinion. My screen is 120" ... so DVDs look pretty awful really, doesn't matter what device plays back the material.


----------



## isingh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14220#post_22604126
> 
> 
> If you are going to stream Amazon, you might consider the Sony 390 (non3D) or 590 (3D). They will stream from Amazon with 5.1 audio when available. Panasonic only does stereo. I have both a Panasonic 320 and Sony 790. Both are excellent for what they do. Sony has the edge for streaming.
> 
> S~





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14220#post_22604232
> 
> 
> Sony will also have the same familiar interface as your PS3 plus stream quality info, far better file streaming support and far more streaming apps. If you only intend to play discs and can find the panasonic at a lower price, then it's an ok choice. Otherwise sony is better in almost every respect.



Thanks Guys !! I will keep an on SONY 590 or 390


----------



## magic1981

*OPPO BDP-103 versus DMP-BDT500?*


First let me say that I am a dinosaur. I'm still running on my iPhone 3G....


I have never owned a BD Player and now that my Std players are dying it's time to start thinking upgrade. I would like to upgrade to a BD Player between now and xmas. I plan to upgrade my other components over the next 6 - 12 months if all goes to plan (unless black friday / end of year sales surprise me).

*Here is my current equipment and typical usage:*

Pioneer KURO KRP-500M

Pioneer VSX-D901S (I said I'm a dinosaur - but I bought it new and have gotten my $$$ out of it ;>)

TIVO HD - also use for netflix and to watch mpeg, etc videos (transfer from computer to TIVO)

Pioneer Laser Disc Player CLD-M401 (primarily used to play music CDs and occassional LD's - which the kids just stare at)

XBOX 360 - used for gaming (Halo, Skyrim, etc) and as current dvd player.

Wii


This is in our family room and unfortunately upgrading to a panel larger than 60" is probably out of the question.


I would like to get a solid BD player that I can grow my system around (the KURO is fantastic, but will eventually upgrade to 3D capability). It is important that it works well with my current equipment until I can upgrade other components.


After a lot review reading I'm leaning toward either the OPPO BDP-103 at $500 or the Panasonic DMP-BDT500 at $285. (I'd considered the PS3, but think a stand alone may better meet my needs).


Based on my current equipment, probable upgrade time frame my questions are:


Is the OPPO worth an extra $200 investment at this time?
Until I upgrade the panel and receiver, the unit would be used for std dvds and BD movies.
If I should get delayed on my upgrades, would one be better than the other for long term use?
Any major reliability differences between them?
Finally, any other recommendations that I should also look at?


Thanks,


Mark

Murphy, Texas


----------



## stingray2772

Alright guys, I'm finally deciding to buy a 3D blu ray player.


I have a Vizio e3d470vx so I currently don't have 2D to 3D available to me. I'm kind of debating on a few players. My price range is up to 100 (I don't want to spend too much more than that). That being said, a local best buy has clearance/open box available to me where I can get the following players...


Panasonic DMPBDT110 $100 (or less if I want open box)

Panasonic DMPBDT320 $120 (if this is the worth the extra $20, I might go for it)

Samsung BD-D5500ZA $47

LG BDP620 $79


I'd really like 2D to 3D conversion, just to make more use of my 3D TV.


Anybody got any opinions?


I have one ethernet port available so wired isn't a big deal. Apps aren't that big of a deal since I would probably use the apps from my TV.


----------



## sokustrokus

Hello AVS forum, first time post


I've read through much of this thread, players are ever evolving ... and could still use your help.

I am buying a blu ray player for my parents.


They have a new 3D Samsung LED TV (purchased this year) with smart TV,

connected to cable box, (no music or surround system at the moment).

TV and cable box both have HDMI connections.


I/We are looking for the following:
3D capabilities
Excellent blu ray and DVD quality
HDMI connections
User friendly ( and less glitches and mechanical issues)
(though TV may play them), mkv, avi, (Xvid, Divx), mpeg 4 video format capabilities (via USB)
USB (for video and/or photo formats)
Netfilx or similar capabilities by wired connection, (No media players Boxee, Roku, apple tv, etc).


Parents won't be doing any networking, (from WMP at computer),
nor much wifi streaming. (Though they may in the coming years as they learn more).


I *hate/detest cinavia*, but I read all players after Feb 2012 have the updates.

I have digital back ups, and would like to share with my parents via external hard drive or flash.

Any suggestions?


Budget: up to $150 or $170 (max)

(Seems the top options are Pannys, Sammys and Sonys).

Your suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Thank you very much.

ST


----------



## johncourt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apw2607*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14220#post_22604378
> 
> 
> Yes. Me  ... but then I think you know that already !
> 
> There is "differences" in build quality and DVD up conversion. The thing is .... is the price increase worth it for you. I think only you can make that decision ..
> 
> For me, I can see that the build quality is better than the 590. The 220, seemed similar to the 590 if I recall. What makes the 790 a bit better is its base. It seems more solid. But its no Oppo ...... by a long stretch.
> 
> DVD up-scaling seems better, and has more options available to fiddle with. DVD all looks like garbage compared to HD .... just my opinion. My screen is 120" ... so DVDs look pretty awful really, doesn't matter what device plays back the material.



ty sir.










It seems I have unrealistic expectations for how good dvd upconvert can look. If I upgrade to the 790, I will keep the panasonic anyway.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magic1981*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14220#post_22606093
> 
> *OPPO BDP-103 versus DMP-BDT500?*
> 
> First let me say that I am a dinosaur. I'm still running on my iPhone 3G....
> 
> I have never owned a BD Player and now that my Std players are dying it's time to start thinking upgrade. I would like to upgrade to a BD Player between now and xmas. I plan to upgrade my other components over the next 6 - 12 months if all goes to plan (unless black friday / end of year sales surprise me).
> *Here is my current equipment and typical usage:*
> 
> Pioneer KURO KRP-500M
> 
> Pioneer VSX-D901S (I said I'm a dinosaur - but I bought it new and have gotten my $$$ out of it ;>)
> 
> TIVO HD - also use for netflix and to watch mpeg, etc videos (transfer from computer to TIVO)
> 
> Pioneer Laser Disc Player CLD-M401 (primarily used to play music CDs and occassional LD's - which the kids just stare at)
> 
> XBOX 360 - used for gaming (Halo, Skyrim, etc) and as current dvd player.
> 
> Wii
> 
> This is in our family room and unfortunately upgrading to a panel larger than 60" is probably out of the question.
> 
> I would like to get a solid BD player that I can grow my system around (the KURO is fantastic, but will eventually upgrade to 3D capability). It is important that it works well with my current equipment until I can upgrade other components.
> 
> After a lot review reading I'm leaning toward either the OPPO BDP-103 at $500 or the Panasonic DMP-BDT500 at $285. (I'd considered the PS3, but think a stand alone may better meet my needs).
> 
> Based on my current equipment, probable upgrade time frame my questions are:
> 
> Is the OPPO worth an extra $200 investment at this time?
> Until I upgrade the panel and receiver, the unit would be used for std dvds and BD movies.
> If I should get delayed on my upgrades, would one be better than the other for long term use?
> Any major reliability differences between them?
> Finally, any other recommendations that I should also look at?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark
> 
> Murphy, Texas



Some thoughts:

Is the OPPO worth an extra $200 investment at this time? - *I think so. There is existing excellent upscaling of SD sources, DLNA connectivity and great BD support (I've never had a bluray not play on my Oppo), plus the great new features - supporting not just USB hard drive connectivity, but network shares, being able to take in HDMI inputs from other devices (Tivo, cable boxes, etc.) and process the video and audio is pretty amazing.*
Until I upgrade the panel and receiver, the unit would be used for std dvds and BD movies. *In my opinion (and many others) Oppo is the best at both.*
If I should get delayed on my upgrades, would one be better than the other for long term use? *This is where the company really shines. They are committed to put out new features and support them over the years. They have a tradition of not only fixing any problems that pop up, but adding new features if they're allowed by the hardware.*
Any major reliability differences between them? *I haven't had the Panasonic, but I bought my Oppo three years ago, have never had any problem with it. I bought my parents an Oppo BDP-80, they've had it for two years, no problems with that at all. They have the best service available, so that's part of the reliability.*
Finally, any other recommendations that I should also look at?


I think the excellent processing of DVDs and bluray, the new features that will keep you current, their tradition of great support will keep you happy for a long time. Your receiver uses analog audio inputs, the 103's digital to analog performace is excellent and you'll find that it performs very well as a high end CD player.


Depending on how much you want to play music on this, there is the ability to play SACDs, DVD-A, as well as MP3's and their lossless equivalents , FLAC and WMA, etc.


Just me, but I think this fits what you described the best - I think the 200 is well worth it.

Here's a review of the 103...


----------



## JazzGuyy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Knight7m*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14220#post_22608043
> 
> 
> I want to buy blu ray player and primarily I'm thinking for Sony S790. I need good sound playback from movies when using coaxial digital output, I don't need player that have high grade output 7.1 because I'm not going to use this feature.
> 
> May I ask is s790 consider to be entry level or high end picture and sound quality?
> 
> And is high end models like Cambridge or Denon or Marantz offer much better quality for both picture and sound? Or they are expensive because they offer high grade 7.1 outputs?
> 
> And have anyone compare S790 with high end models?
> 
> Many thanks to all.


You're not going to get the best sound with any Blu-Ray player if you are using coaxial digital output. You will not be able to get any of the lossless soundtracks (Dolby TrueHD or DTS-HD) with coaxial (or optical) digital. Coaxial/optical digital do not allow for the lossless soundtracks. If you want the best sound you can only get it via analog 5.1/7.1 outputs or HDMI (depending on what your receiver supports).


The high end models generally use better components, offer better on-board decoding of sound, may have more features and have better build quality in most cases. The presence of 7.1 analog outputs is a minor part of why they cost more.


----------



## JazzGuyy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14220#post_22608057
> 
> 
> Some thoughts:
> 
> Is the OPPO worth an extra $200 investment at this time? - *I think so. There is existing excellent upscaling of SD sources, DLNA connectivity and great BD support (I've never had a bluray not play on my Oppo), plus the great new features - supporting not just USB hard drive connectivity, but network shares, being able to take in HDMI inputs from other devices (Tivo, cable boxes, etc.) and process the video and audio is pretty amazing.*
> Until I upgrade the panel and receiver, the unit would be used for std dvds and BD movies. *In my opinion (and many others) Oppo is the best at both.*
> If I should get delayed on my upgrades, would one be better than the other for long term use? *This is where the company really shines. They are committed to put out new features and support them over the years. They have a tradition of not only fixing any problems that pop up, but adding new features if they're allowed by the hardware.*
> Any major reliability differences between them? *I haven't had the Panasonic, but I bought my Oppo three years ago, have never had any problem with it. I bought my parents an Oppo BDP-80, they've had it for two years, no problems with that at all. They have the best service available, so that's part of the reliability.*
> Finally, any other recommendations that I should also look at?
> 
> I think the excellent processing of DVDs and bluray, the new features that will keep you current, their tradition of great support will keep you happy for a long time. Your receiver uses analog audio inputs, the 103's digital to analog performace is excellent and you'll find that it performs very well as a high end CD player.
> 
> Depending on how much you want to play music on this, there is the ability to play SACDs, DVD-A, as well as MP3's and their lossless equivalents , FLAC and WMA, etc.
> 
> Just me, but I think this fits what you described the best - I think the 200 is well worth it.
> Here's a review of the 103...



Oppo players also retain the highest percentage of their original cost on the resale market so that the lifetime investment cost may actually be lower than many players that sell for less.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sokustrokus*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14220#post_22606978
> 
> 
> Hello AVS forum, first time post
> 
> I've read through much of this thread, players are ever evolving ... and could still use your help.
> 
> I am buying a blu ray player for my parents.
> 
> They have a new 3D Samsung LED TV (purchased this year) with smart TV,
> 
> connected to cable box, (no music or surround system at the moment).
> 
> TV and cable box both have HDMI connections.
> 
> I/We are looking for the following:
> 3D capabilities
> Excellent blu ray and DVD quality
> HDMI connections
> User friendly ( and less glitches and mechanical issues)
> (though TV may play them), mkv, avi, (Xvid, Divx), mpeg 4 video format capabilities (via USB)
> USB (for video and/or photo formats)
> Netfilx or similar capabilities by wired connection, (No media players Boxee, Roku, apple tv, etc).
> 
> Parents won't be doing any networking, (from WMP at computer),
> nor much wifi streaming. (Though they may in the coming years as they learn more).
> 
> I *hate/detest cinavia*, but I read all players after Feb 2012 have the updates.
> 
> I have digital back ups, and would like to share with my parents via external hard drive or flash.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Budget: up to $150 or $170 (max)
> 
> (Seems the top options are Pannys, Sammys and Sonys).
> 
> Your suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> ST


Sorry, but I don't think you can get all that within your budget. An LG will probably be closest but with compromises. DVD quality will be good, not excellent. US Sony and Panny won't play Divx from USB. You can have it all if you bust the budget and go for an oppo. I'm quite happy with my sonys, but I do divx via DLNA, not USB and have to tweak the header so the player thinks it's xvid. Panasonic isn't even close when it comes to your file playback requirements.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14220#post_22608558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sokustrokus*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14220#post_22606978
> 
> 
> Hello AVS forum, first time post
> 
> I've read through much of this thread, players are ever evolving ... and could still use your help.
> 
> I am buying a blu ray player for my parents.
> 
> They have a new 3D Samsung LED TV (purchased this year) with smart TV,
> 
> connected to cable box, (no music or surround system at the moment).
> 
> TV and cable box both have HDMI connections.
> 
> I/We are looking for the following:
> 3D capabilities
> Excellent blu ray and DVD quality
> HDMI connections
> User friendly ( and less glitches and mechanical issues)
> (though TV may play them), mkv, avi, (Xvid, Divx), mpeg 4 video format capabilities (via USB)
> USB (for video and/or photo formats)
> Netfilx or similar capabilities by wired connection, (No media players Boxee, Roku, apple tv, etc).
> 
> Parents won't be doing any networking, (from WMP at computer),
> nor much wifi streaming. (Though they may in the coming years as they learn more).
> 
> I *hate/detest cinavia*, but I read all players after Feb 2012 have the updates.
> 
> I have digital back ups, and would like to share with my parents via external hard drive or flash.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Budget: up to $150 or $170 (max)
> 
> (Seems the top options are Pannys, Sammys and Sonys).
> 
> Your suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> ST
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I don't think you can get all that within your budget. An LG will probably be closest but with compromises. DVD quality will be good, not excellent. US Sony and Panny won't play Divx from USB. You can have it all if you bust the budget and go for an oppo. I'm quite happy with my sonys, but I do divx via DLNA, not USB and have to tweak the header so the player thinks it's xvid. Panasonic isn't even close when it comes to your file playback requirements.
Click to expand...


Agreed about no players in that range doing everything, but though the LG players may look good on paper, I would not recommend, especially for parents. LG players have too many quality control issues with their software updates. Every update that fixes one thing seems to break another. They even sent out one update for the 2010 models that broke Wi-Fi connectivity!


After my BD670 started not playing Blu-ray discs reliably and making scary sounds after just over a year of use, I replaced it with a Sony BDP-S590 and it was such a breath of fresh air that I replaced my LG BD570 that was still working with another Sony.


The peace of mind I get from the Sony is much more valuable to me than the extra file formats offered by LG.


----------



## sokustrokus

Vampidemic and mdavej ... thank you very much for your input.

Regards.


----------



## von Levi

Hi all,


I'm completely crippled by indecision and could use some help.


My current Blu-ray player (purchased 2008) and SACD player (purchased 2003) each have one foot in the grave. My hope is to get a machine which does both.


The manual to my Yamaha RX-V1065 A/V receiver claims that it will accept a DSD signal over HDMI, but I know that its Burr-Brown DAC will immediately convert the signal to PCM. I guess this really doesn't matter because I'm going to apply room correction where the signal is always converted to PCM. So in other words, I don't really see the need to have a Blu-ray/SACD player that has 5.1 analog out.


And this is the functionality that I DO NOT care about:

-Streaming (already have a Roku)

-3D (don't have a 3D TV)

-Upscaling (I sold off most of my DVDs)


I just want something that has great video quality with Blu-ray and supports SACD.


Given this, I'm thinking that that I'll just get the cheap Sony S390 because it will do DSD over HDMI. I don't see the point in buying something more expensive when I'm not going to be using the DAC in the player and I don't care about the other bells and whistles. And at this point, isn't the video quality for all Blu-ray players really the same -- it's just that the more expensive units have additional features for tweaking the video quality?


That being said, I'm not adverse to spending money. If there is a player out there that will offer better PQ with Blu-rays, better playback reliability, etc., I'll go with that. Let me stress that reliability is important. I expect that every disc will play without incident. And if there is really some reason why I should use the DAC in the player for SACD, I'd be fine spending the money to get something like the Oppo 103 for the 5.1 analog out.


One final thing: because my receiver cannot handle multi-channel FLAC's via USB, if there were a Blu-ray player that could provide me that ability I'd be interested. But if that functionality would cost me several hundred dollars, I would pass.


So there it is. Thanks.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *von Levi*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14250#post_22616856
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I'm completely crippled by indecision and could use some help.
> 
> 
> My current Blu-ray player (purchased 2008) and SACD player (purchased 2003) each have one foot in the grave. My hope is to get a machine which does both.
> 
> 
> The manual to my Yamaha RX-V1065 A/V receiver claims that it will accept a DSD signal over HDMI, but I know that its Burr-Brown DAC will immediately convert the signal to PCM. I guess this really doesn't matter because I'm going to apply room correction where the signal is always converted to PCM. So in other words, I don't really see the need to have a Blu-ray/SACD player that has 5.1 analog out.
> 
> 
> And these are the functions that I DO NOT care about:
> 
> -Streaming (already have a Roku)
> 
> -3D (don't have a 3D TV)
> 
> -Upscaling (I sold off most of my DVDs)
> 
> 
> I just want something that has great video quality with Blu-ray and supports SACD.
> 
> 
> Given this, I'm thinking that that I'll just get the cheap Sony S390 because it will do DSD over HDMI. I don't see the point in buying something more expensive when I'm not going to be using the DAC in the player and I don't care about the other bells and whistles. And at this point, isn't the video quality for all Blu-ray players really the same -- it's just that the more expensive units have additional features for tweaking the video quality?
> 
> 
> That being said, I'm not adverse to spending money. If there is a player out there that will offer better PQ with Blu-rays, better playback reliability, etc., I'll go with that. Let me stress that reliability is important. I expect that every disc will play without incident. And if there is really some reason why I should use the DAC in the player for SACD, I'd be fine spending the money to get something like the Oppo 103 for the 5.1 analog out.
> 
> 
> So there it is. Thanks.



Your analysis is correct. For digital audio and BR video, players have very similar quality these days.


Reliability: I don't know if anyone is collecting statistics. OPPO comes with a 2-year warranty these days.


-Bill


----------



## magic1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14220#post_22608057
> 
> 
> Some thoughts:
> 
> Is the OPPO worth an extra $200 investment at this time? - *I think so. There is existing excellent upscaling of SD sources, DLNA connectivity and great BD support (I've never had a bluray not play on my Oppo), plus the great new features - supporting not just USB hard drive connectivity, but network shares, being able to take in HDMI inputs from other devices (Tivo, cable boxes, etc.) and process the video and audio is pretty amazing.*
> Until I upgrade the panel and receiver, the unit would be used for std dvds and BD movies. *In my opinion (and many others) Oppo is the best at both.*
> If I should get delayed on my upgrades, would one be better than the other for long term use? *This is where the company really shines. They are committed to put out new features and support them over the years. They have a tradition of not only fixing any problems that pop up, but adding new features if they're allowed by the hardware.*
> Any major reliability differences between them? *I haven't had the Panasonic, but I bought my Oppo three years ago, have never had any problem with it. I bought my parents an Oppo BDP-80, they've had it for two years, no problems with that at all. They have the best service available, so that's part of the reliability.*
> Finally, any other recommendations that I should also look at?
> 
> I think the excellent processing of DVDs and bluray, the new features that will keep you current, their tradition of great support will keep you happy for a long time. Your receiver uses analog audio inputs, the 103's digital to analog performace is excellent and you'll find that it performs very well as a high end CD player.
> 
> Depending on how much you want to play music on this, there is the ability to play SACDs, DVD-A, as well as MP3's and their lossless equivalents , FLAC and WMA, etc.
> 
> Just me, but I think this fits what you described the best - I think the 200 is well worth it.
> Here's a review of the 103...



Thanks for the input. I just ordered the 103 from Amazon and look forward to receiving it soon.


JazzGuyy - Thanks for the value retention input - helped me to make the decision to pull the trigger.


Mark


----------



## von Levi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14250#post_22616873
> 
> 
> Your analysis is correct. For digital audio and BR video, players have very similar quality these days.
> 
> Reliability: I don't know if anyone is collecting statistics. OPPO comes with a 2-year warranty these days.
> 
> -Bill



Thanks.


I'm less worried about warranty issues and more general playback issues, like the occasional audio dropout, freezing, etc.


----------



## pcdo

Hey guys, looking for a blu ray player that has streaming capabilities, DLNA, mkv playback with srt subtitle support, Netflix and Hulu subtitle support. Does this player exist or only in my dreams?


----------



## Harry6

*Panasonic BDT220 Blu Ray or Roku 2 XS ??*


What about the Western Digital Live?


I'd be grateful for your thoughts - I've been reading the threads, but am still pretty muddled on this...


DMP BDT 220 and Roku 2 XS are both on sale for about $80 right now.


My budget is limited.


Mostly I would use streaming video / audio. I would like to be able to get HD quality programming from the net, mostly on a buy as wanted basis. I'd also like very much to stream high quality audio to my stereo.

_*Does the Roku offer significant advantages for streaming

that might make it a better choice then the similarly priced Panasonic Blu ray player which includes streaming?*_


The Panasonic is DLNA, (as is the Western Digital). So I imagine I could be able to

stream things from my computer to the Panasonic and / or Western Digital. I do not know if either would have sufficient buffering to allow me to do that via a wifi connection


If I understand, the Roku has a channel called "roksbox" that might allow similar functionality.





I realize that in the past the answer would have been to get the Roku.
_*But nowadays, does the pana blu ray now offer essentially

all I would get with the roku, plus the added benefit of Blu ray?*_

With blu ray, I would sometimes rent, but not buy discs. For streaming, I would choose to rent on demand.



My tv is a one year old Panasonic 50" Plasma (1080P), with "Viera link".


I have an older upscale stereo system that I would connect for audio (no home theater receiver at this time)

Both the Panasonic and Roku offer stereo audio analog output, so no issue there.





Thanks so much!


Harry


----------



## teachsac

^^^^^^^^^^


If you're looking for streaming, then you might look at the Sony 590. More support for DLNA and the Sony can also stream from Amazon in 5.1 Isn't your Panasonic DLNA certified and have apps for streaming?


S~


----------



## Phrehdd

A thanks to all and those in particular that responded to my questions.


I went ahead with the Oppo BRP 103. It seemed like a choice that should last me a few years given my parameters of what I was looking for in a player.


While it wont play "discs" backed up to NAS, it does play single file VOB and m2ts which is how I archived my movies. I will be setting it up soon and again I appreciate the response and the general tone of this thread that was very helpful. If all goes well, I will retire the PS3 and Dune Base 3. Now on the quest for new speakers.


- Phrehdd


Panasonic VT50 65" plasma, Marantz NR1602, PS3, Dune Base 3, TiVo 3, Oppo 103*


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14250#post_22618541
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> If you're looking for streaming, then you might look at the Sony 590. More support for DLNA and the Sony can also stream from Amazon in 5.1 Isn't your Panasonic DLNA certified and have apps for streaming?
> 
> S~


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14250#post_22618969



Just saw in today's NYT that JR in NYC has the 590 for $99. I have ordered stuff from them over the years w. no problems. We have 2 of the older 390 models and both work fine for discs and streaming. Our 390s do not have wifi builtin - they are both hardwired connected. My guess is the 390 does not have wifi builtin either. (We paid $130 for them almost 2 years ago.)


----------



## Harry6

Quality of Streamed video: WD Live vs Panasonic BDT220


How does the quality of streamed video compare between the WD Live and the Panasonic BDT220 (or sony 590)?


When streaming from Vudu plus, Hulu+, etc, is there a notable difference?


Thanks for your inputs on this...


Harry


----------



## snidely

I am always amazed at the picture quality of Netflix streaming on our Sony 390 decks. (2 generations older than the 590). They are both on Comcast - one in Miami, one in Oakland on a fairly hi-speed connection. To me, the quality is usually as good as watching HD on a regular channel and often indistinguishable from a disc. I should mention our 50" plasma screens are each about 5+ years old and not capable of 1080p - just 1080i. (Don't know what diff. that would make.)


----------



## GibsonEX

I have Pioneer BDP-320 right now and some smaller 3D Samsung BR player that came bundled with my TV few years back (Samsung UN55C8000) which i barely use. Does anybody know from experience if Oppo 103 has noticeably better picture quality when it comes to upscaling SD DVD's? Pioneer does pretty decent job, but DVD upscaling could be pretty much the only thing that could push me to upgrade. If not Oppo 103, who is the current king in that dept ? Oppo 83 still? Or it's not really worth to upgrade?


Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ScottRempel

Hi guys,


Looking for some help. Usually I research the crap out of something before purchasing, but I'm in the market for a basic Blu Ray player and was hoping you could just give me a short list of units to watch for. If you know of one on sale for a good price right now even better. Honestly the only reason I'm looking to buy one is because I ordered the $99 Bond set today. For the most part I just watch mkv through my Patriot Box Office, but I couldn't pass on the Bond set...they will be my first Blu Rays.


My current set-up includes an Epson 6500UB projector, an Onkyo SR605, Patriot Box Office, and an aging HTPC.

As much as I like gadgets, I think all I need is a basic Blu Ray player. I just need it for playing Blu Ray discs. I have no plans on watching Netflix, etc....I don't need 3D....and don't need wireless. Just a good solid unit that will provide good video and sound quality.


Thanks for the help!


----------



## svgtom

I was thinking of upgrading my Panny BD65 to a current Panny model but I see that they still don't support 5.1 audio with the Amazon player. Are there any BD players that do support 5.1 with Amazon but also play nice with Panasonic TVs? Would the Sony 590 fit the bill? My TV is the ST50 and I'm just wondering if other than Panasonic, would certain BD players be a better fit with my set or would it just not matter?


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *svgtom*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14250#post_22621044
> 
> 
> I was thinking of upgrading my Panny BD65 to a current Panny model but I see that they still don't support 5.1 audio with the Amazon player. Are there any BD players that do support 5.1 with Amazon but also play nice with Panasonic TVs? Would the Sony 590 fit the bill? My TV is the ST50 and I'm just wondering if other than Panasonic, would certain BD players be a better fit with my set or would it just not matter?


Doesn't matter. The Sonys do support 5.1 audio with Amazon. My 790 has worked perfectly.


S~


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScottRempel*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14250#post_22621018
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking for some help. Usually I research the crap out of something before purchasing, but I'm in the market for a basic Blu Ray player and was hoping you could just give me a short list of units to watch for. If you know of one on sale for a good price right now even better. Honestly the only reason I'm looking to buy one is because I ordered the $99 Bond set today. For the most part I just watch mkv through my Patriot Box Office, but I couldn't pass on the Bond set...they will be my first Blu Rays.
> 
> My current set-up includes an Epson 6500UB projector, an Onkyo SR605, Patriot Box Office, and an aging HTPC.
> 
> As much as I like gadgets, I think all I need is a basic Blu Ray player. I just need it for playing Blu Ray discs. I have no plans on watching Netflix, etc....I don't need 3D....and don't need wireless. Just a good solid unit that will provide good video and sound quality.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



I think the Sony players would fit. Unless you get some older models, you can't avoid wireles, 3D or streaming, so the 390 or 590 may be what you need. They seem solid and will do bluray just fine. I know with the sales on right now, you can get them for a good price.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Harry6*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14250#post_22619328
> 
> 
> Quality of Streamed video: WD Live vs Panasonic BDT220
> 
> How does the quality of streamed video compare between the WD Live and the Panasonic BDT220 (or sony 590)?
> 
> When streaming from Vudu plus, Hulu+, etc, is there a notable difference?
> 
> Thanks for your inputs on this...
> 
> Harry


I don't know what Hulu+ is like on WD Live, but it's ok on sony and terrible on panasonic. Hulu+ is not a pleasant experience on any device. I've never heard of Vudu plus, but Vudu has worked well on every device I've ever had, so I wouldn't expect any surprises on any device. Why exactly do you want a WD Live? Are you streaming ISO's or divx files?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14250#post_22618977
> 
> 
> Just saw in today's NYT that JR in NYC has the 590 for $99. I have ordered stuff from them over the years w. no problems. We have 2 of the older 390 models and both work fine for discs and streaming. Our 390s do not have wifi builtin - they are both hardwired connected. My guess is the 390 does not have wifi builtin either. (We paid $130 for them almost 2 years ago.)


The sony 390 has always had wifi and has only been on the market for 8 months.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GibsonEX*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14250#post_22619998
> 
> 
> I have Pioneer BDP-320 right now and some smaller 3D Samsung BR player that came bundled with my TV few years back (Samsung UN55C8000) which i barely use. Does anybody know from experience if Oppo 103 has noticeably better picture quality when it comes to upscaling SD DVD's? Pioneer does pretty decent job, but DVD upscaling could be pretty much the only thing that could push me to upgrade. If not Oppo 103, who is the current king in that dept ? Oppo 83 still? Or it's not really worth to upgrade?
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


Most seem to think the sony 790 is equal to the oppo at DVD upconverting. But don't expect miracles. There's only so much you can do with SD material.


----------



## ScottRempel

Is $100 a good price for the Sony 590? Seems to be the going sale price at all the sites I've checked out.


----------



## av409

can all blue-ray players capable of streaming get you-tube?

in specs. i see reference made to netflix and hulu etc. but not specifically to you tube.


it's a requirement in my selection


thank you


----------



## obxdiver

Hi

I am a happy of the Oppo BDP-93 owner.

I want to give my brother and his family a nice 3D BD player for Christmas. (Hope he does not see this post....)

I need one that will play MKV files via USB HD's connected to the player.

The Oppo will do it, but I can't spend that much.

Can someone out there give me a quick answer on a few recommendations lets say in the ~$250 range or below?

It will be connecting to his new Vizio 3D 55" TV via HDMI.

The audio will be connected to an older receiver via TOSLINK optical for DD 5.1 and DTS Core only.

No HD Audio required at this point, but will be in the future.


Thanks


----------



## TNO821




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14250#post_22619891
> 
> 
> I am always amazed at the picture quality of Netflix streaming on our Sony 390 decks. (2 generations older than the 590).



You aren't understanding Sony's model number naming convention. The Sony 390 is the current generation, just as the 590 is. The last generation was the 380 and 580 and the generation before that was the 370 and 570.


If a person doesn't have/want a 3D TV, then I can see no reason to buy the Sony 590. The 390 will work fine and does have built-in Wi-Fi. It cannot play 3D Blu-rays, but most people shouldn't give a crap about that.


----------



## molnart

Hi everyone, first time poster here.


I am looking for a blu ray player for my home setup. My main requirement is, that it has to be able to stream videos from my home network. Mostly MKVs, AVIs and DVDs from various sources (can current Blu ray players stream DVDs over internet from an ISO file or a VIDEO_TS folder?) Flac streaming is great plus. The streaming has to be from a SAMBA share, *NOT* through DLNA. Besides that the player will be used to watch regular DVDs, blu ray discs only occasionally. I don't need wifi or 3d.


I've been looking at the LG BP420 for a long time, however I only recently learned about Cinavia. Does Cinavia protection also affect the playback of MKVs or is it only relevant for blu ray discs? I also may be able to get an LG BD660 which seems to be without Cinavia. What other players should I look at? Oppo is out of the league as they cost 700-800 euros here.


Thanks a lot


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *molnart*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14250#post_22624423
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, first time poster here.
> 
> 
> I am looking for a blu ray player for my home setup. My main requirement is, that it has to be able to stream videos from my home network. Mostly MKVs, AVIs and DVDs from various sources (can current Blu ray players stream DVDs over internet from an ISO file or a VIDEO_TS folder?) Flac streaming is great plus. The streaming has to be from a SAMBA share, *NOT* through DLNA. Besides that the player will be used to watch regular DVDs, blu ray discs only occasionally. I don't need wifi or 3d.
> 
> 
> I've been looking at the LG BP420 for a long time, however I only recently learned about Cinavia. Does Cinavia protection also affect the playback of MKVs or is it only relevant for blu ray discs? I also may be able to get an LG BD660 which seems to be without Cinavia. What other players should I look at? Oppo is out of the league as they cost 700-800 euros here.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot



Welcome to AVSForum.


You may be happier with a media server product: http://www.avsforum.com/f/39/networking-media-servers-amp-content-streamers 


I believe the Dunes play Blu-ray; maybe others?


-Bill


----------



## molnart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14250#post_22624444
> 
> 
> Welcome to AVSForum.
> 
> You may be happier with a media server product: http://www.avsforum.com/f/39/networking-media-servers-amp-content-streamers
> 
> I believe the Dunes play Blu-ray; maybe others?
> 
> -Bill



I had 2 media streamers in the past, but none of them could convince me enough to keep them. Then i switched to a HTPC with XBMC, however as it was used only occassionally i turned it into a full-fledged computer. Now I am using a Raspberry Pi with XBMC, but i need something to play DVDs as well. Media streamers are too simple to my taste, but i can tolerate simplicty if there comes disc playback with the device. Also I dont want to spend more than than 150 EUR (in that case I would build a second HTPC)


----------



## lbrande

Ok, guys. I have a dilemma. My old Phillips DVD player went belly up and the wife wants a BRD to replace the "burried" piece of electronics. While this may seem like a simple request, and normally I wouldn't need some advice, I must have a BRD that uses composite video inputs. None of the Sony BRD's have them, as Panasonic and Samsung do not have them either.


Aside from replacing the TV, which is "verboten", can you give me some suggestions for "Cyber Monday"?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lbrande*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14250#post_22626781
> 
> 
> Ok, guys. I have a dilemma. My old Phillips DVD player went belly up and the wife wants a BRD to replace the "burried" piece of electronics. While this may seem like a simple request, and normally I wouldn't need some advice, I must have a BRD that uses composite video inputs. None of the Sony BRD's have them, as Panasonic and Samsung do not have them either.
> 
> 
> Aside from replacing the TV, which is "verboten", can you give me some suggestions for "Cyber Monday"?



You mean composite output, not input, right?


Are you sure you mean composite and not component? The first will not carry hidef video. The second will, although there are recent licensing restrictions on that.


-Bill


----------



## mdavej

I'm guessing he means component, in which case, just pick up something like a used Sony 570 or other pre-2011 model. All blu-ray players still have composite outputs.


----------



## lbrande

Thanks for the quick response

To make sure I am better understood:


1-Output from the BRD.

2-To make my ignorance more understandable, the 3 rca output video ( Y,PB,PR ), not the singular (yellow), which is, due to my error.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lbrande*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14280#post_22626911
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick response
> 
> To make sure I am better understood:
> 
> 
> 1-Output from the BRD.
> 
> 2-To make my ignorance more understandable, the 3 rca output video ( Y,PB,PR ), not the singular (yellow), which is, due to my error.



As was said, you'll need an older player. Rules changes first handicapped then eliminated component video on current Blu-ray players.


We have a couple of threads here on this which list suitable models, but I haven't seen one active recently. Try searching for "analog sunset" or "component".


-Bill


----------



## lbrande

Thanks Bill, Will do.


----------



## Mav3481

Help!!!


I've got a ****tacular LG BD670 that freezes, crashes, won't stream well, etc.


I need Netflix and Amazon. I've been looking at the Sony BDP-S590 or the Panasonic DMP-BDT220.


What do you recommend? I want to stay under $100 if possible. Wifi not required, connected via ethernet for better streaming.


Thanks - Graeme


----------



## Gronnie

Pretty sure none of the new BD players have component.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mav3481*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14280#post_22627313
> 
> 
> Help!!!
> 
> I've got a ****tacular LG BD670 that freezes, crashes, won't stream well, etc.
> 
> I need Netflix and Amazon. I've been looking at the Sony BDP-S590 or the Panasonic DMP-BDT220.
> 
> What do you recommend? I want to stay under $100 if possible. Wifi not required, connected via ethernet for better streaming.
> 
> Thanks - Graeme


Panny does amazon, but not in DD5.1. Sony does, so I'd go with that. Sony's Netflix app is better too (adds stream bitrate/quality display). If you don't need 3D, you could drop down to the 390 and save a few bucks.


----------



## mburnstein

Hi

Any current model 3D blueray players with 2 HDMI outputs that are less than $300? Any earlier models that come to mind that should be considered? I have a surround sound decoder that is not 3D compliant, so would need to send HMDI video signal to Plasma and the Integra 9.8 receives the HDMI for audio

Thanks mark


----------



## mdavej

Sony BDP-S790 $200

Panasonic BDT500 $277


Older ones aren't really worth considering.


----------



## cmjb13

Just bought a Samsung 3-D TV


I have a Direct TV DVR (HR-21) & a very old Panasonic SA-HT75 DVD/AV receiver.


Connecting the DVR to the TV is no problem as they both have HDMI connections. However, the Panasonic receiver obviously does not. I can use an S-video to RCA adapter to keep the Panasonic unit as is, but I won't get the 3D sound benefits.


Some 3D blu-ray players I've seen have surround sound, but for the playing DVD's only. I want the same feature in a new unit as I have currently where I'm able to have surround sound for DVD's & television channels.


I've narrowed the 3D player to the Panasonic DMP-BDT220. Can anyone recommend an A/V receiver that includes speakers or home theater system that includes speakers & does surround sound for television channels?


Any help is appreciated.


Thanks.


----------



## BillP

Can't you simply send video to the 3D display over HDMI and audio separately to your AV receiver, either with analog RCA connectors (in which case you'd need a BluRay player with analog audio outs) or digitally via coax or optical? What are the audio inputs of your receiver? It may be time for a new receiver!


----------



## cmjb13

It's a really old unit from 2002. No HDMI on this one.

home.comcast.net/~cmjb13/unit.jpg


----------



## PenskeFile

I'm looking for a Blu-Ray player that will stream video content well from my Synology Disk Station as well as Amazon Prime videos. I assume that any DLNA compliant player should work for the Synology streaming, but most players I've looked at on Amazon don't make any reference to that.


That's really about it for my requirements. The TV it will connect to is an older model Hitachi 720p/1080i model so the picture quality will be limited anyway. It will output audio to an Onkyo TX SR515 receiver connected to a 4.1 (no center channel) speaker system.


Any thoughts? I am on a tight budget here of less than $100. If I can't do that then I will just continue to use the PS3 in another room. (first world problem, I know...)


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmjb13*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14280#post_22629442
> 
> 
> Just bought a Samsung 3-D TV
> 
> 
> I have a Direct TV DVR (HR-21) & a very old Panasonic SA-HT75 DVD/AV receiver.
> 
> 
> Connecting the DVR to the TV is no problem as they both have HDMI connections. However, the Panasonic receiver obviously does not. I can use an S-video to RCA adapter to keep the Panasonic unit as is, but I won't get the 3D sound benefits.
> 
> 
> Some 3D blu-ray players I've seen have surround sound, but for the playing DVD's only. I want the same feature in a new unit as I have currently where I'm able to have surround sound for DVD's & television channels.
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend any units that are blu-ray player/AV receiver in one? Or recommend 2 separate units. Looking for decent units at a decent price.
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I think the first thing you should decide is whether you want to continue to have a single unit to function as your disc player and receiver, or if you want to get separate units. Pros of having a single unit would be mostly be saving space by having a more compact unit and having a single remote included which handles receiver and disc functions.


Cons would be less audio and video input options compared to having a dedicated receiver, probably less emphasis on audio quality overall and higher replacement cost if the device fails or becomes obsolete.


I would suggest going with separate units unless having a single unit is important to you for some reason.


The overall cost may be a little higher with separate components, but you'll get more for your money in terms of features and flexibility.


The Sony BDP-S590 is a great value for BD player.


Receivers are a different topic altogether, there are other topics on AVS for that discussion. I would suggest checking out Denon and Onkyo receivers. Try to get something with Audyssey room correction or equivalent.


Sony also makes a home theater Blu-ray player with amplifier built into it, though i have not used it myself. You'll want to make sure that any all in one units you consider have an optical, coaxial or hdmi digital input that can accept surround output from your TV or cable box.


----------



## johncourt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mav3481*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14280#post_22627313
> 
> 
> Help!!!
> 
> I've got a ****tacular LG BD670 that freezes, crashes, won't stream well, etc.
> 
> I need Netflix and Amazon. I've been looking at the Sony BDP-S590 or the Panasonic DMP-BDT220.
> 
> What do you recommend? I want to stay under $100 if possible. Wifi not required, connected via ethernet for better streaming.
> 
> Thanks - Graeme



Both players will work well for your purposes. Sony's amazon interface is nicer IMO than panasonic's but both work well enough. Both are right around $100 as well.


----------



## cmjb13

I prefer to have a combined blu-ray/surround sound A/V receiver, similar to the Panasonic I have now.


The Cons against separate units as I see it are that the Blu-ray/surround sound units, only play surround sound while playing DVD's, not TV channels.


Also, if I go that route, most A/V units do not come with speakers (4 or 5) and I'd like them included in a combined unit.


Blu-Ray

Surround sound for DVD & TV (A/V)

Comes with speakers


I haven't come across any yet that meet all 3. This Panasonic was made in the early 2000's, so I find it hard to believe (though not impossible), that a similar combined unit is not available today.


Any suggestions?


Thanks.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmjb13*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14280#post_22630473
> 
> 
> I prefer to have a combined blu-ray/surround sound A/V receiver, similar to the Panasonic I have now.
> 
> The Cons against separate units as I see it are that the Blu-ray/surround sound units, only play surround sound while playing DVD's, not TV channels.
> 
> Also, if I go that route, most A/V units do not come with speakers (4 or 5) and I'd like them included in a combined unit.
> 
> Blu-Ray
> 
> Surround sound for DVD & TV (A/V)
> 
> Comes with speakers
> 
> I haven't come across any yet that meet all 3. This Panasonic was made in the early 2000's, so I find it hard to believe (though not impossible), that a similar combined unit is not available today.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks.



There's a discussion group about Home theater in a box , that will have a receiver, speakers and some kind of bluray / dvd player.


I think you want to set a price that you want to spend so people can help you within that. I think you need to look at the separate units as a system rather than just looking at the bluray player. Except for the newest Oppos, most bluray players now don't have inputs from other devices, so you need to look at them as sources of media, like your cable box. The bluray players don't need to do this, since the receiver that you will have is more than capable of doing what you need it to do.


The plus is that you are now free to get an inexpensive bluray player that is probably much more capable than the built in units, while being able to play any sound formats you want (2.0, 2.1, surround 5.1, 6.1, 7.1(?)) through the receiver.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TNO821*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14250#post_22624214
> 
> 
> You aren't understanding Sony's model number naming convention. The Sony 390 is the current generation, just as the 590 is. The last generation was the 380 and 580 and the generation before that was the 370 and 570.
> 
> If a person doesn't have/want a 3D TV, then I can see no reason to buy the Sony 590. The 390 will work fine and does have built-in Wi-Fi. It cannot play 3D Blu-rays, but most people shouldn't give a crap about that.



I made an error. I always thought both our decks were "3" series. Our Oakland deck is a 470. I will check model of Miami deck next week. Just looked at model number on deck!!


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmjb13*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14280#post_22630473
> 
> 
> I prefer to have a combined blu-ray/surround sound A/V receiver, similar to the Panasonic I have now.
> 
> 
> The Cons against separate units as I see it are that the Blu-ray/surround sound units, only play surround sound while playing DVD's, not TV channels.
> 
> 
> Also, if I go that route, most A/V units do not come with speakers (4 or 5) and I'd like them included in a combined unit.
> 
> 
> Blu-Ray
> 
> Surround sound for DVD & TV (A/V)
> 
> Comes with speakers
> 
> 
> I haven't come across any yet that meet all 3. This Panasonic was made in the early 2000's, so I find it hard to believe (though not impossible), that a similar combined unit is not available today.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



As Hernana mentioned you can probably get better details in the Home Theater In a Box discussions since that seems to be your preference for devices , whereas this thread is geared towards dedicated Blu-ray players.


However, something like the Sony BDVN790W should work. That system has HDMI inputs, so you should be able to connect your DirectTV receiver 's HDMI output to the receiver to give you surround audio and pass the video to your TV. I'm sure there are other similar systems with HDMI inputs.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PenskeFile*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14280#post_22629780
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a Blu-Ray player that will stream video content well from my Synology Disk Station as well as Amazon Prime videos. I assume that any DLNA compliant player should work for the Synology streaming, but most players I've looked at on Amazon don't make any reference to that.
> 
> 
> That's really about it for my requirements. The TV it will connect to is an older model Hitachi 720p/1080i model so the picture quality will be limited anyway. It will output audio to an Onkyo TX SR515 receiver connected to a 4.1 (no center channel) speaker system.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts? I am on a tight budget here of less than $100. If I can't do that then I will just continue to use the PS3 in another room. (first world problem, I know...)



If your Synology has a media server function that uses UPnP, most any player that supports DLNA/UPnP should work in theory. Serviio can be installed on some of the Synology devices as well, which may provide additional capabilities. However, not all DLNA devices are created equal. I have found LG's DLNA implementation to be buggy and Panasonic doesn't have a good reputation for DLNA. Given your price range, I would suggest going for one of the Sony players, either BDP-S590/BDP-BX59 or BDP-S390 as Sony seems to have one of the most reliable DLNA implementations.


----------



## ataxic_dentist

*Best blu-ray player for DLNA streaming .wtv files from Windows 7 media center*


I have a Win7 computer upstairs that I use as a media center to stream recorded shows from the InfiniTV 4 cablecard tuner throughout the house. I have the bdp s590 and an earlier ethernet only Sony (can't remember the name) that are DLNA compliant and both play the native .wtv from the media center fine. Yesterday, I bought a Samsung 40UE5300 that I thought would also stream the recorded .wtv files. Sadly, I was mistaken. Samsung's AllShare cannot play the .wtv files and I don't want to entertain the thought of converting 500 GB worth of recorded content. It seems the easiest way would be to buy another Blu-ray player or media player for the sole purpose of streaming the DLNA to the Samsung. Kind of irritating that my ancient 55" Samsung LED from 2009 can do the DLNA thing and the new "Smart TV" can't...


Anyways, looking for the best and or cheapest recommendation for a player that can seamlessly stream .wtv without any hassle










Thanks much!


John


Edit: and reading the previous posts directly before mine, I assume the the bdp s390 and 590 may be the best after all


----------



## mdavej

I find streaming wtv from an HTPC, especially over wireless, is hit or miss with my 390. I think an Xbox or Echo extender is a better approach. Used Xbox's can usually be had for $100 or less. But if it's working for you already, I guess you be happy with more sonys.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ataxic_dentist*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14280#post_22632536
> 
> *Best blu-ray player for DLNA streaming .wtv files from Windows 7 media center*
> 
> 
> I have a Win7 computer upstairs that I use as a media center to stream recorded shows from the InfiniTV 4 cablecard tuner throughout the house. I have the bdp s590 and an earlier ethernet only Sony (can't remember the name) that are DLNA compliant and both play the native .wtv from the media center fine. Yesterday, I bought a Samsung 40UE5300 that I thought would also stream the recorded .wtv files. Sadly, I was mistaken. Samsung's AllShare cannot play the .wtv files and I don't want to entertain the thought of converting 500 GB worth of recorded content. It seems the easiest way would be to buy another Blu-ray player or media player for the sole purpose of streaming the DLNA to the Samsung. Kind of irritating that my ancient 55" Samsung LED from 2009 can do the DLNA thing and the new "Smart TV" can't...
> 
> 
> Anyways, looking for the best and or cheapest recommendation for a player that can seamlessly stream .wtv without any hassle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks much!
> 
> 
> John
> 
> 
> Edit: and reading the previous posts directly before mine, I assume the the bdp s390 and 590 may be the best after all



Sounds like another Sony would do the trick, but have you tried to resolve from the server side? If you use something like Serviio that can transcode or remux, it could be that you need to tweak the device profile or use a different profile to resolve.


----------



## ataxic_dentist

Well wouldn't you know it! I get home and temporarily move the s590 to the new samsung leaving the PS3 for blu-ray duty (hdmi is burnt out on it or it would be my primary upstairs) and now I can't stream any recorded content using wired or wireless!!!!







Meanwhile the unknown model number older Sony is fine. Photos, music, and sample video works, but the recorded shows do not show up. I have them hooked up exactly the same to the same TV and the older works while the s590 doesn't. WTH!! In all honesty I can't remember if I ever even hooked up the s590 and tried it for .wtv streaming as the computer is also hooked up upstairs and I just watch off of that.


Any ideas?


Dave, OMG I DIDN'T KNOW THE ECHO IS NOW AVAILABLE FOR PREORDER! Anyone know when the release date will be? I LOVE the tv tuner upstairs.


Vamp, I will look into your suggestion tomorrow while I am "working". It sound pretty technical and something I will have to devote some learning time to.


AD


Edit: Forgot to add I do have an old extremely hot running 360 upstairs that hardly ever gets use. Do I need a 360 or can an old regular xbox do the streaming?


----------



## fastgt79

I need to make a decision in the next few days between purchasing the panasonic dmp-bdt 500 or Sony bdp-s790. I am using this on a 106" Elunevision reference screen with Panasonic AE7000U projector so I need top-notch video as the first row of seating in the theater room is only 10 feet away from screen. In addition, I have a HK 3600 reciever with Energy veritas speaker and SVS sub so I want the audio to the best possible. I do not plan on streaming alot of stuff, however I want to make sure the player has a decent streaming capability as well. Also, what player seems to be more reliable?


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fastgt79*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14280#post_22635972
> 
> 
> I need to make a decision in the next few days between purchasing the panasonic dmp-bdt 500 or Sony bdp-s790. I am using this on a 106" Elunevision reference screen with Panasonic AE7000U projector so I need top-notch video as the first row of seating in the theater room is only 10 feet away from screen. In addition, I have a HK 3600 reciever with Energy veritas speaker and SVS sub so I want the audio to the best possible. I do not plan on streaming alot of stuff, however I want to make sure the player has a decent streaming capability as well. Also, what player seems to be more reliable?


For reliability, there is no difference. For Blu-ray video and audio, there will be no difference. For straight BD and DVD playback, 3D, start-up times, and interface, I prefer the Panasonic. For streaming, Sony offers a little more file support for DLNA streaming and also offers 5.1 audio with Amazon Prime. Both support 5.1 with NF.


S~


----------



## nebari

fastgt79:


I am kind of in the same predicament. I just upgraded from an old 50" Pio plasma to a Sharp 80" LED. I bought a Pio VSX-1122 AVR last spring under different circumstances. The Pio VSK-1122 doesn't do video processing.


With the 80"LED sitting 11-13' away - I am in need of video processing. THe options that I have identiflied thus far:


Oppo 103 BR Player

Sony BDP-s790

Buy a new AVR that has video scaling


Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.


Scott


----------



## virii01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mburnstein*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14280#post_22628210
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Any current model 3D blueray players with 2 HDMI outputs that are less than $300? Any earlier models that come to mind that should be considered? I have a surround sound decoder that is not 3D compliant, so would need to send HMDI video signal to Plasma and the Integra 9.8 receives the HDMI for audio
> 
> Thanks mark



What is the HDMI standard, or method to determine if the receiver is 3D compliant? I have a Yamaha from a few years ago that I assume is not but I want to be sure before I pony up the extra money to buy a player with dual outputs.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *virii01*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14280#post_22637465
> 
> 
> What is the HDMI standard, or method to determine if the receiver is 3D compliant? I have a Yamaha from a few years ago that I assume is not but I want to be sure before I pony up the extra money to buy a player with dual outputs.



HDMI 1.4 is the first to support 3D formats. You can also check the manual for your Yamaha and check whether it passes through a 3D signal.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nebari*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14280#post_22636695
> 
> 
> fastgt79:
> 
> I am kind of in the same predicament. I just upgraded from an old 50" Pio plasma to a Sharp 80" LED. I bought a Pio VSX-1122 AVR last spring under different circumstances. The Pio VSK-1122 doesn't do video processing.
> 
> With the 80"LED sitting 11-13' away - I am in need of video processing. THe options that I have identiflied thus far:
> 
> Oppo 103 BR Player
> 
> Sony BDP-s790
> 
> Buy a new AVR that has video scaling
> 
> Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Scott



I'm an Oppo fan, so the 103 would be what I would choose. It has the best possible quality of display, many video and audio file formats that it supports both for DLNA and SMB access as well as USB disk access, can take in a signal from your cable box or other devices to process it and has the best service in the business. To me it's an easy choice if those are worth the extra 200.


The 790 is a solid machine with shortcomings when compared to the 103 IMO, but you'd have to see whether those make a difference.


I have the same chip (the QDEO chip) that is in the 103 in my AVR (Pioneer VSX-33), but have an Oppo BDP-83, two generations back in the Oppo lines. When I watch TV through my cable box, I have the AVR handle it, but when I watch either bluray or DVDs, I shut video processing down in the Pioneer and let the Oppo do its thing. I've compared the two, and the Oppo is better.


One thing to remember is that the hardware is important (QDEO chip), but the firmware, or the programming that is done to make that chip do its functions is just as if not more important. In that area, I'd trust a company that is focused on video processing over one that is doing video processing as an extra thing.


It's a matter of focus. The cable box doesn't do a good job, the AVR does better and the Oppo does it best. I would imagine the 790 would also do a good job.


----------



## Sportfreunde

Are there any blu-ray players at all sold in Canada which support flash internet streaming without lag? I bought one (Sony BDP S390) which has a browser but no flash.


----------



## nebari

Hernanu.


Thanks for the response. I am thinking along the same lines. I have been messing around with home theater for quite some time although not much for the 5 years or so. One thing that I have come to realize is that I do not have audiophile ears and I don't have videophile eyes. But I am much closer to a videophile than audiophile. I hate that I have a piece of equipment that doesn't fit my needs, the Pio receiver. I have decided that the Oppo is the most elegant solution for my particular situation. Now, over the Oppo 103 owners thread.


Thanks


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sportfreunde*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14310#post_22637978
> 
> 
> Are there any blu-ray players at all sold in Canada which support flash internet streaming without lag? I bought one (Sony BDP S390) which has a browser but no flash.



Most BD players do not have Web browsers. I'm not aware of any with Flash enabled browsers. Flash is generally optimized for use on PCs. When other devices (example Android tablets and phones) have attempted to support Flash, the experience has been sub-optimal, one reason for this is that developers of Flash Web sites design, build and test their sites for use on PCs. Keyboard mouse interaction is very different than touchscreen or using a disc player's remote control so these things would need to be addressed as part of a site's design to optimize the experience and in general things are trending away from Flash. Some sites use HTML5 to increase support for devices with browsers that do not support Flash, but these sites are more likely targeting iOS users and perhaps Android. Developers that wish to target full screen experiences generally do so with native apps for specific platforms (Xbox, Roku, BD players, SmartTVs, etc.)


If you need Flash sites to get content not available to you via other channels, get an HTPC or a laptop that you can connect to your audio video system.


----------



## Oreos

Need help deciding between the Sony BDPS390 and LG BP620.


- I think the LG can play many more file formats?

- Most of my content is going to be 1080p BRRips on a desktop machine, how good can each player handle reading a 15GB movie (1) from a USB key or (2) from my desktop machine via DLNA?

- Don't care about 3D

- Apps: I only care about Netflix.

- Both are priced equally at my local store.

- I'm open to other suggestions.


Thank you.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oreos*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14310#post_22642473
> 
> 
> Need help deciding between the Sony BDPS390 and LG BP620.
> 
> 
> - I think the LG can play many more file formats?
> 
> - Most of my content is going to be 1080p BRRips on a desktop machine, how good can each player handle reading a 15GB movie (1) from a USB key or (2) from my desktop machine via DLNA?
> 
> - Don't care about 3D
> 
> - Apps: I only care about Netflix.
> 
> - Both are priced equally at my local store.
> 
> - I'm open to other suggestions.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



I would suggest going for the Sony, especially if you desire to use DLNA. Have not used the BP620 specifically, but have much experience with previous LG players (BD670 and BD570). Though the file compatibility is greater, LG has had a history of buggy software updates. Their DLNA implementation, at least on the older players, is buggy, unreliable and not as full featured as Sony's.


Whether your BD rips will play reliably will depend on various factors including how you encode them. I believe VC-1 codec discs need to be transcoded for use on either player, as will lossless HD audio. You'll likely need Ethernet connectivity to reliably play full bandwidth 1080P video over your network as well.


----------



## sourbeef

I want to be able to watch Youtube videos on my HD Panasonic plasma TV. Is there a bluray player that would hook into my home WIFI and be able to to play a youtube video? Are there better ways to do this from my computer but wirelessly?


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sourbeef*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14310#post_22647436
> 
> 
> I want to be able to watch Youtube videos on my HD Panasonic plasma TV. Is there a bluray player that would hook into my home WIFI and be able to to play a youtube video? Are there better ways to do this from my computer but wirelessly?



I think most players can play youtube (and Netflix, Hulu etc.) I know our Sony can. You can get players that require hard wire and others that also do wifi as well. I would say if you can do a computer to plasma connection it would be MUCH easier. It is very hard to "dial in" to a particular youtube video via player. With a computer, it is very easy.


----------



## sourbeef




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14310#post_22647491
> 
> 
> I think most players can play youtube (and Netflix, Hulu etc.) I know our Sony can. You can get players that require hard wire and others that also do wifi as well. I would say if you can do a computer to plasma connection it would be MUCH easier. It is very hard to "dial in" to a particular youtube video via player. With a computer, it is very easy.



OK I think I get what you are saying...thanks....but to be clear


I would like to sit at my computer, get on youtube, pick a video to watch, then watch it on my big plasma. My plasma is hooked up to an Onkyo receiver via HDMI. My current panasonic bluray player is also connected to the Onkyo AVR via HDMI. I was thinking of getting a newer bluray player, one with WIFI capabilities, that could link up to my home network, then as I push the play video button on my computer, the blueray player would stream the video and sound straight into my receiver which would then send the video to the plasma tv, and the audio through the speaker system....Am I living in fantasy land with this idea?


----------



## muttman05

Ok my turn-


Budget . $$$. (Not a major concern but I don't want to break the bank)


Environment -

Sammy un60es8000

Yamaha rx-a1000

Directv

Xbox

Htpc


I am not concerned about up scaling but am interested in a device that stream from the media center - .mkv files mostly


Again, I am open with zero experience in blue ray!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TrickMagic

Hello all,


Newbie here and been reading alot of this thread and seems that I keep gravitating toward Sony BDP S390 or Sony BDP S590.

I'll problaly spend the extra $10 for the S590 not because of 3D (Just bought non 3D tv) because according to Sony's website they state the following:


Dolby® BDP-S590: Dolby True HD decoding (5.1Ch)

BDP-S390: Dolby True HD decoding (2 Ch)


If this wont make a difference in my setup please let me know.


My stuff:

TV Samsung 55" UN55EH6001

AV Harman Kardon AVR247

Xbox 360 (Can use for Netflix, DLNA, etc, if needed)

HD DVR Motorola DCX3400

Blu-ray ??


I'm just looking for something that plays Blu-Ray and upscale Dvd for the most part, a purty picture!







I don't really stream anything at the moment but I could use the

Xbox for that if needed. Just curious but which be better Xbox or Sony BDP for DLNA&streaming?


Also any suggestions on how to hook this all up? Planning on connecting HD-DVR and BluRay through the AVR247 then to TV, and Xbox directly to TV.

Because of the only 2 HDMI input on TV. I checked into the AVR247 and from what I read it will just pass 1080i/p through and try to upconvert other signals to 720i.


Again any advice in general or with which BR to get and any helpful setup would be very much appreciated.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TrickMagic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14310#post_22649294
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Newbie here and been reading alot of this thread and seems that I keep gravitating toward Sony BDP S390 or Sony BDP S590.
> 
> I'll problaly spend the extra $10 for the S590 not because of 3D (Just bought non 3D tv) because according to Sony's website they state the following:
> 
> Dolby® BDP-S590: Dolby True HD decoding (5.1Ch)
> 
> BDP-S390: Dolby True HD decoding (2 Ch)
> 
> If this wont make a difference in my setup please let me know.
> 
> My stuff:
> 
> TV Samsung 55" UN55EH6001
> 
> AV Harman Kardon AVR247
> 
> Xbox 360 (Can use for Netflix, DLNA, etc, if needed)
> 
> HD DVR Motorola DCX3400
> 
> Blu-ray ??
> 
> I'm just looking for something that plays Blu-Ray and upscale Dvd for the most part, a purty picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really stream anything at the moment but I could use the
> 
> Xbox for that if needed. Just curious but which be better Xbox or Sony BDP for DLNA&streaming?
> 
> Also any suggestions on how to hook this all up? Planning on connecting HD-DVR and BluRay through the AVR247 then to TV, and Xbox directly to TV.
> 
> Because of the only 2 HDMI input on TV. I checked into the AVR247 and from what I read it will just pass 1080i/p through and try to upconvert other signals to 720i.
> 
> Again any advice in general or with which BR to get and any helpful setup would be very much appreciated.



I was going to correct you, but you are right, the site does say that the S390 does only 2 channel TrueHD. That's enough for me to recommend the 590.


I'd probably use the Sony for streaming and DLNA, but I'd compare it with the Xbox and see which you like the best. The Xbox is pretty capable.


----------



## TrickMagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14310#post_22649619
> 
> 
> I was going to correct you, but you are right, the site does say that the S390 does only 2 channel TrueHD. That's enough for me to recommend the 590.
> 
> I'd probably use the Sony for streaming and DLNA, but I'd compare it with the Xbox and see which you like the best. The Xbox is pretty capable.



Thanks for the response. Does it sound also right in the way I'm going to connect everything? I just upgraded to HDTV and new to the HDMI connections. It's just that I hate that I have to have the AVR on to just receive the video signal on the TV because I used to only use the surround sound for DVD movies. I may may get use to it.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TrickMagic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14310#post_22649906
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response. Does it sound also right in the way I'm going to connect everything? I just upgraded to HDTV and new to the HDMI connections. It's just that I hate that I have to have the AVR on to just receive the video signal on the TV because I used to only use the surround sound for DVD movies. I may may get use to it.



The connections sound fine, you can probably connect the XBox through an SPDIF (digital) cable, giving you surround sound from that. I use the surround mode for everything, a lot of sports and movies on cable have surround sound, so it plays well with that.


----------



## TrickMagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14310#post_22650482
> 
> 
> The connections sound fine, you can probably connect the XBox through an SPDIF (digital) cable, giving you surround sound from that. I use the surround mode for everything, a lot of sports and movies on cable have surround sound, so it plays well with that.



I have the xbox connected to TV with HDMI, and TV to AVR with fiber optic.

Should I change this? If so how?


----------



## hernanu

You could just connect from the XBox to the AVR with fiber optic, HDMI to the TV. Simplifies things by connecting directly and not having the TV do anything with the 5.1 signal. Just a cleaner connection.


----------



## TrickMagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14310#post_22650613
> 
> 
> You could just connect from the XBox to the AVR with fiber optic, HDMI to the TV. Simplifies things by connecting directly and not having the TV do anything with the 5.1 signal. Just a cleaner connection.



Sounds like a plan! I'll try that. Didn't even think of that. Thanks again my friend. New here and loving this site, I see that I'll be "wasting" alot of time reading though the forums.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TrickMagic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14310#post_22650645
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan! I'll try that. Didn't even think of that. Thanks again my friend. New here and loving this site, I see that I'll be "wasting" alot of time reading though the forums.



Enjoy the site and welcome. Lots of helpful people here.


----------



## edlittle

I'm looking for a Blu-ray player with no frills at all, just plays BD to the AVR. I was looking at the Sony BDP-S185 but I figured that there is something less expensive. Any opinions?


----------



## edlittle

I'm looking for a no frills player. All I want is something that plays BD and sends the signal to my Denon 1613. I don't care about internet or apps. Any suggestions?


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlittle*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14310#post_22650834
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a no frills player. All I want is something that plays BD and sends the signal to my Denon 1613. I don't care about internet or apps. Any suggestions?


Either the Panasonic 220 or Sony 390/590. Won't go wrong with either.


S~


----------



## wmwillis50

I need help choosing a Blu-ray player. I have never owned one before and I'm not really sure what exactly I should be looking for in one. I just bought a 55' Panasonic UT50 that has video upscaling in it so if I find a player I like that doesn't have that feature it doesn't matter right? I can just rely on the TV to do the upscaling? It doesn't have to be a Smart player either. My TV has basically every internet and bluetooth feature there is.


So I guess my only requirements are for it to play 3D movies and support surround sound. I want a quality product but I also don't want to buy something that has a ton of extra features that are going to drive the price up. Any suggestions? I plan on buying an AVR and speakers eventually to go with all this as well.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmwillis50*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14310#post_22651868
> 
> 
> I need help choosing a Blu-ray player. I have never owned one before and I'm not really sure what exactly I should be looking for in one. I just bought a 55' Panasonic UT50 that has video upscaling in it so if I find a player I like that doesn't have that feature it doesn't matter right? I can just rely on the TV to do the upscaling? It doesn't have to be a Smart player either. My TV has basically every internet and bluetooth feature there is.
> 
> So I guess my only requirements are for it to play 3D movies and support surround sound. I want a quality product but I also don't want to buy something that has a ton of extra features that are going to drive the price up. Any suggestions? I plan on buying an AVR and speakers eventually to go with all this as well.


First, all BluRay players scale over HDMI. The player probably does it better than the display, so I would set output to 1080p (letting the player do the scaling).

Second, you should absolutely go for a player with internet access (they probably all do any way). It makes firmware upgrades easier. Plus the player may again do a better job at it than the display. My 2011 Panny player (110) does a MUCH better job streaming Netflix than my 2011 Panny plasma (VT30). Go figure!

I recommend either the Panny 220 or the Sony 590.

When you get your AVR, make sure it is 3D capable. Otherwise, you'll need a more expensive BluRay player with dual HDMI outs.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlittle*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14310#post_22650832
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a Blu-ray player with no frills at all, just plays BD to the AVR. I was looking at the Sony BDP-S185 but I figured that there is something less expensive. Any opinions?



You're reaching the lower level of expense there. Look at the Insignia or maybe some older players.


----------



## edlittle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14310#post_22652722
> 
> 
> You're reaching the lower level of expense there. Look at the Insignia or maybe some older players.



I think actually I'll go for the Sony 390. Is there anything I'll be missing from the 590 other than 3D? The almost 5 inches of width less is what makes it much better for me. Thanks.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlittle*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14310#post_22652983
> 
> 
> I think actually I'll go for the Sony 390. Is there anything I'll be missing from the 590 other than 3D? The almost 5 inches of width less is what makes it much better for me. Thanks.



I think also TrueHD only comes in two channel; outside of 3D, though, that's it.


----------



## edlittle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14310#post_22653022
> 
> 
> I think also TrueHD only comes in two channel; outside of 3D, though, that's it.



Do you think that the extra $10 for the 590 is worth it?


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlittle*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14310#post_22653096
> 
> 
> Do you think that the extra $10 for the 590 is worth it?



Yes. You get full surround from TrueHD titles, 3D if and when you need it, I'd go for it.


----------



## edlittle

Thanks for your help! Any reason to go for the Panny 220 over the Sony 590?


----------



## marjen

So I have a PS33 I use as a blu ray player. Are they any sound/PQ reasons to get something like an OPPO 103? Or is it just that its a faster/quieter unit?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marjen*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14310#post_22655966
> 
> 
> So I have a PS33 I use as a blu ray player. Are they any sound/PQ reasons to get something like an OPPO 103? Or is it just that its a faster/quieter unit?



Blu-ray image will be the same. The PS3 once had some DVD deinterlacing issues, but I think that was addressed a while ago.


Digital audio will be the same.


The OPPO has no fan, so it's pretty quiet.


-Bill


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marjen*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14310#post_22655966
> 
> 
> So I have a PS33 I use as a blu ray player. Are they any sound/PQ reasons to get something like an OPPO 103? Or is it just that its a faster/quieter unit?



Lots of good reasons in my opinion, but you have to weigh it against spending 500 if you're not interested in those reasons.


Reasons to stay with the PS3:
If you watch only blurays
If you don't have an extensive DVD collection.
If you're not interested in DVD-A, (I think the PS3 does SACD (?), plus a ton of other file formats.
If you're fine with the noise from the PS3.
You don't need all of the file support the 103 gives you.
You don't need analog multi channel connections.
You don't want to use the 103 as a video processor for other devices like your cable box.
Don't need SMB connectivity.
Don't need two HDMI outputs (this is true of some other players as well).


The 103 gives you a lot of features, but if you just want vanilla bluray play and streaming, I'd stay with the PS3. Check out the 103 thread if you're curious or ask that question there.


----------



## dingy

I need a cheap player that will _only_ be used to play blu-ray. I have a roku for apps. Any suggestions on a quality inexpensive player without frills?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## teachsac

If you don't need 3D, try the Sony S390 or Panasonic 77 or 87. If you need 3D, Sony S590 or Panasonic 220.


S~


----------



## Angler55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sportfreunde*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14310#post_22637978
> 
> 
> Are there any blu-ray players at all sold in Canada which support flash internet streaming without lag? I bought one (Sony BDP S390) which has a browser but no flash.



I was just reading about the Pioneer Elite BDP-62FD and in the Product Features section on Amazon it says that this player supports Flash Video (.flv).


I know very little about using these new Blu Ray players for anything besides playing something on a disc so I'm not sure if this is what you're looking for or not. I just noticed your post and thought I'd throw this out there.


----------



## Erik Cacciatore

First off, I'd like to thank *hernanu* and *Vampidemic* for their help in choosing a Blu-Ray player. I went with the *Sony BDP-S790*, and am quite pleased with it.

It loads up faster than I would have expected, upconverts my DVDs beautifully, works perfectly with the media remote app I installed on my iPod Touch, Netflix works well. I don't think I have any complaints with the unit...unless the following is going to turn out to be some sort of limitation with the Sony.


I'm addressing hernanu and Vampidemic specifically because, based on your previous responses, you both seem to have knowledge about *DLNA servers*.

I've installed *serviio*. I find it to use the least amount of CPU (I also tested out Twonky, TVMobili, XBMC--that one was weird--and PS3 Media Server. All of these had other issues as well, mostly file support), and it rarely balks at a file.


It's been a while since I've posted about this particular topic, so if you care to refresh your memories, I would respectfully refer you to the following post numbers:

14150

14167

14171

14175


And here are a couple of pertinent quotes:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Vampidemic
> 
> 
> "...overall I think your plan of getting the BDP-S790 and a dedicated streamer is a good one based on your description of how you intend to use the player and your budget considerations. Can't help much with the advice for the streamer myself as I haven't used many of those devices.
> 
> 
> If you're open to running a DLNA server on your computer, file format compatibility may not be such a huge issue if you get a Sony. I have the Sony BDP S590 and that teamed with Serviio will play most of the formats you mentioned including FLAC. This player does not support DVD-Audio or Divx but it does play SACD and it's priced very reasonably, leaving budget to get another device for digital file playback. If you want to be able to tweak the image when playing DVDs, you might want to step up to the Sony BDP S790 as the 590 is limited in terms of picture adjustments."



This is technically (perhaps more than technically) the wrong forum section for the particular problems I'm having, but I've had no response in the other section. And based on your knowledge of DLNA and Serviio in particular, I'm really hoping you can be of some help.


1. I'm tearing my hair out over setting up mapped folders on Serviio to be seen on the Sony.

2. Some of the local folders, while showing up on the Sony, are missing many many files.


My post is located here, in which I tried to carefully detail the problems: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1442831/new-to-serviio-completely-lost-with-mapped-drives-folders 

and I would be grateful if you could take a look--if anyone could take a look--and hopefully offer some tips or solutions.


And if you're willing to look, I made the same query at another site, and there is a bit more information there.
http://forum.serviio.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=8233&p=57621#p57621 


Since starting these threads, I finally stumbled upon a bit of information in the FAQ for the TVMobili server I briefly tried out. It seems to apply to my mapped folder/drive issue and will likely be applicable to Serviio, but I don't fully understand what the person is saying. To be clear, I'm using Serviio, not TVMobili...it was just there that I found this information.

Here's what was written:

Windows:

Adding content using a mapped drive is a little bit of a problem on Windows due to the way that Microsoft map network drives on a user by user basis and not machine basis. This means that drives that you map using explorer are not visible to TVMOBiLi.

To solve this problem you need to do the following:


1) Open Control Panel->Administrative Tools->Services and right click on the tvMobiliService in that list.

2) Choose 'Properties' and change the logon account that the service uses to be your own personal logon account for Windows.

3) Restart the Service.

4) Ensure that there is a user on your NAS box that is EXACTLY the same as your Windows user account. Most NAS boxes provide you with an admin interface to accomplish this.

5) Use the full UNC path (\\sever\share) to add the NAS box into TVMOBiLi.


If those instructions make sense to anyone, if they appear to address my issue, and if someone might be able to explain them in more detail to me (dumb it down as much you possibly can) I'd really appreciate it. I'm assuming that though the person mentions a NAS box specifically for setting up the user account that it will also apply to my HomeGroup desktop (where all these mapped/remote drives and folders reside).


I've found no info on the other issue of some local folders not showing all contents, and this is truly frustrating.


MANY thanks!!


----------



## ramdrive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marjen*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14310#post_22655966
> 
> 
> So I have a PS33 I use as a blu ray player. Are they any sound/PQ reasons to get something like an OPPO 103? Or is it just that its a faster/quieter unit?



I replaced my PS3 Fat this weekend with a BDT500 and there is a noticeable PQ improvement over the PS3. The main improvement however is with sound, I can now bitstream to my Denon 2310 and the all I can say is WOW, night and day difference!


I would also recommend the BDT500 if you use your player for CD's as I have it hooked up via the analog outputs to my amp and the sound is as good as my Arcam CD37 FMJ CD player that cost over £1k.


I also tried the Oppo 103 and the picture was the same as the BDT500 however CD's were much better through the BDT500's analog outputs.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Cacciatore*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14340#post_22656687
> 
> 
> First off, I'd like to thank *hernanu* and *Vampidemic* for their help in choosing a Blu-Ray player. I went with the *Sony BDP-S790*, and am quite pleased with it.
> 
> It loads up faster than I would have expected, upconverts my DVDs beautifully, works perfectly with the media remote app I installed on my iPod Touch, Netflix works well. I don't think I have any complaints with the unit...unless the following is going to turn out to be some sort of limitation with the Sony.
> 
> I'm addressing hernanu and Vampidemic specifically because, based on your previous responses, you both seem to have knowledge about *DLNA servers*.
> 
> I've installed *serviio*. I find it to use the least amount of CPU (I also tested out Twonky, TVMobili, XBMC--that one was weird--and PS3 Media Server. All of these had other issues as well, mostly file support), and it rarely balks at a file.
> 
> It's been a while since I've posted about this particular topic, so if you care to refresh your memories, I would respectfully refer you to the following post numbers:
> 
> 14150
> 
> 14167
> 
> 14171
> 
> 14175
> 
> And here are a couple of pertinent quotes:
> 
> This is technically (perhaps more than technically) the wrong forum section for the particular problems I'm having, but I've had no response in the other section. And based on your knowledge of DLNA and Serviio in particular, I'm really hoping you can be of some help.
> 
> 1. I'm tearing my hair out over setting up mapped folders on Serviio to be seen on the Sony.
> 
> 2. Some of the local folders, while showing up on the Sony, are missing many many files.
> 
> My post is located here, in which I tried to carefully detail the problems: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1442831/new-to-serviio-completely-lost-with-mapped-drives-folders
> 
> and I would be grateful if you could take a look--if anyone could take a look--and hopefully offer some tips or solutions.
> 
> And if you're willing to look, I made the same query at another site, and there is a bit more information there.
> http://forum.serviio.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=8233&p=57621#p57621
> 
> Since starting these threads, I finally stumbled upon a bit of information in the FAQ for the TVMobili server I briefly tried out. It seems to apply to my mapped folder/drive issue and will likely be applicable to Serviio, but I don't fully understand what the person is saying. To be clear, I'm using Serviio, not TVMobili...it was just there that I found this information.
> 
> Here's what was written:
> 
> Windows:
> 
> Adding content using a mapped drive is a little bit of a problem on Windows due to the way that Microsoft map network drives on a user by user basis and not machine basis. This means that drives that you map using explorer are not visible to TVMOBiLi.
> 
> To solve this problem you need to do the following:
> 
> 1) Open Control Panel->Administrative Tools->Services and right click on the tvMobiliService in that list.
> 
> 2) Choose 'Properties' and change the logon account that the service uses to be your own personal logon account for Windows.
> 
> 3) Restart the Service.
> 
> 4) Ensure that there is a user on your NAS box that is EXACTLY the same as your Windows user account. Most NAS boxes provide you with an admin interface to accomplish this.
> 
> 5) Use the full UNC path (\\sever\share) to add the NAS box into TVMOBiLi.
> 
> If those instructions make sense to anyone, if they appear to address my issue, and if someone might be able to explain them in more detail to me (dumb it down as much you possibly can) I'd really appreciate it. I'm assuming that though the person mentions a NAS box specifically for setting up the user account that it will also apply to my HomeGroup desktop (where all these mapped/remote drives and folders reside).
> 
> I've found no info on the other issue of some local folders not showing all contents, and this is truly frustrating.
> 
> MANY thanks!!



I have serviio on my Android phone, mostly to stream music to my Oppo, but really only use Twonky just about everywhere. You're not using a NAS, so this should make it simpler for you, but shared drives do have login issues on Windows. I'd try the above, using the serviio service as instead of TVMOBILI, just to get the logins out as an issue.


Since the client on the Sony is seeing your server, connection is not an issue. Is there an ability in the serviio to explicitly add those shared folders to the serviio directory structure? As a test, it may be useful to see whether explicitly setting one of these folders will let the contents be seen.


Also, if the files are of a type that is not transcoded by the serviio server and not interpreted by the Sony client, they may not show up, and if they do, may not play.


----------



## Erik Cacciatore

Thanks for the reply. I want to be sure exactly what you mean...about explicitly adding those folders in serviio...

If I'm on the wrong track, sorry,


There are two ways within serviio to add a folder location: Local and Path.

And there are two ways to get the address of a folder, by clicking to the folder via where it shows up in My Computer (mapped). Click to the far right of the address bar in explorer and it shows the simple path of the folder, eg:

N:\My Television


or I can scroll down the left column of explorer to the Network section, where it shows my local machine and my networked machine (which is called Lion). If I get the address that way it shows like this:

\\LION\My Television


I guess N is the mapped letter, while \\LION is its location on the network. Not sure.


So, I've input those addresses both ways they're shown, and I've input them in Local and Path--both ways. So, for a particular folder, I'm trying to add it 4 different ways. In each case, the folder itself will show up on the Sony, but empty. As to file types, they are the same as in any other folder that IS correctly listing its files.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Cacciatore*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14340#post_22657270
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I want to be sure exactly what you mean...about explicitly adding those folders in serviio...
> 
> If I'm on the wrong track, sorry,
> 
> There are two ways within serviio to add a folder location: Local and Path.
> 
> And there are two ways to get the address of a folder, by clicking to the folder via where it shows up in My Computer (mapped). Click to the far right of the address bar in explorer and it shows the simple path of the folder, eg:
> 
> N:\My Television
> 
> or I can scroll down the left column of explorer to the Network section, where it shows my local machine and my networked machine (which is called Lion). If I get the address that way it shows like this:
> 
> \\LION\My Television
> 
> I guess N is the mapped letter, while \\LION is its location on the network. Not sure.
> 
> So, I've input those addresses both ways they're shown, and I've input them in Local and Path--both ways. So, for a particular folder, I'm trying to add it 4 different ways. In each case, the folder itself will show up on the Sony, but empty. As to file types, they are the same as in any other folder that IS correctly listing its files.



Hmm... I use Twonky, so my settings are different. Try the BDP-83 DLNA Thread , see how they deal with serviio, it might help.


----------



## marjen

I just use it for movies not cds. Can the PS3 do 3D?? Did not think of that. Also I thought it could bitstream to receiver.


----------



## ramdrive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marjen*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14340#post_22658589
> 
> 
> I just use it for movies not cds. Can the PS3 do 3D?? Did not think of that. Also I thought it could bitstream to receiver.



PS3 fat cannot bitstream to receiver PS3 slim can.


I have good dac's in my receiver so it makes a difference, if CD is not important have a look at the BDT220.


----------



## marjen

OK so PS3 FAT does the audio processing? Where as new units will pass the signal to the receiver which may result in better audio quality, right? And while the Oppo 103 is built like a tank, for someone just looking for a very good blu ray movie player it might be overkill? So then any suggestions on a solid, proven BR player that can do 3d (in case I ever need it) and can pass bitstream to receiver?


----------



## Selden Ball

Sony BDP-S590


----------



## Charles Whiting

So I have decided to partake in the Home 3d experience. Ive been looking at the oppo's because of the sq and pq reviews.

Im also conflicted. I was thinking of getting the 93 because I only use hdmi. But when I search for one I see them used for $450 up. Brand new the 93 are still costing $999.


I really dont trust buying used since i cant get a warranty. The 93 new is also costing the same price as the 95 new.


Do yall suggest I just bite the bullet and buy the 95 new or should I go for the 93 used? Id love to save $500, but i am wearty of used products.


Thanks.


----------



## rdgrimes

 http://www.oppodigital.com/


----------



## Charles Whiting




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes*  /t/1443318/used-oppo-bdp-93-or-new-bdp-93-or-new-bdp-95#post_22660944
> 
> http://www.oppodigital.com/



Yea Ive been to the site but doesnt answer my question.


Thanks anyways.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14340#post_22660262
> 
> 
> Sony BDP-S590



+1


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charles Whiting*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14340#post_22660884
> 
> 
> So I have decided to partake in the Home 3d experience. Ive been looking at the oppo's because of the sq and pq reviews.
> 
> Im also conflicted. I was thinking of getting the 93 because I only use hdmi. But when I search for one I see them used for $450 up. Brand new the 93 are still costing $999.
> 
> 
> I really dont trust buying used since i cant get a warranty. The 93 new is also costing the same price as the 95 new.
> 
> 
> Do yall suggest I just bite the bullet and buy the 95 new or should I go for the 93 used? Id love to save $500, but i am wearty of used products.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Are you outside the US? Here the BDP-93 was always $499. The -95 was the audiophile upgrade for $999.


The current model is the BDP-103, also $499.


OPPOs retain their value such that there is not always a big incentive to buy used. But note that OPPO has fixed price out-of-warranty service (something like $60 which includes one-way shipping) for all their players.


-Bill


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charles Whiting*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14340#post_22660884
> 
> 
> So I have decided to partake in the Home 3d experience. Ive been looking at the oppo's because of the sq and pq reviews.
> 
> Im also conflicted. I was thinking of getting the 93 because I only use hdmi. But when I search for one I see them used for $450 up. Brand new the 93 are still costing $999.
> 
> I really dont trust buying used since i cant get a warranty. The 93 new is also costing the same price as the 95 new.
> 
> Do yall suggest I just bite the bullet and buy the 95 new or should I go for the 93 used? Id love to save $500, but i am wearty of used products.
> 
> Thanks.



If you are planning on using HDMI only or primarily for your output, the BDP-103, as Bill has pointed out, is the current model. It has improvements over the 93, but as you're seeing, the older Oppos do not lose their value by much.


If you want to spend around 500, get the BDP-103. It provides some extras in the 3D aread (2d - 3d conversion) that the 93 does not, and many other new and improved features in addition.


The 95 is only useful to you if you have a non-HDMI receiver and the high quality analog components to use it well; otherwise you want to go for the 103.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ramdrive*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14340#post_22658810
> 
> 
> PS3 fat cannot bitstream to receiver PS3 slim can.
> 
> I have good dac's in my receiver so it makes a difference, if CD is not important have a look at the BDT220.



Though it is ideal to have a BD player that can bitstream as well as decode, with all other factors being equal, bistreaming vs. sending multi-channel PCM makes no difference in sound quality. If the BD player is doing its job properly by correctly decoding the compressed audio to multi channel PCM and sending it over HDMI, the same bits are getting sent to your receiver's DACs for converting to analog either way.


That having been said there are advantages and disadvantages to either method:


- Only Bitstreaming allows pretty lights or text representing the audio format to be displayed by the receiver

- Only Decoded Multi-channel PCM can output the secondary audio on Blu-ray discs

- Some receivers are unable to decode bistreamed HD audio and also apply room correction to that audio at higher resolutions such as 192 kHz 24-bit (though most Blu-ray discs do not have audio in these formats anyway).

- When bitstreaming stereo audio, some receivers can automatically interpret flags for matrix audio formats such as Pro Logic. In contrast, when the BD player decodes 2 channel audio, matrix formats would need to be manually selected on the receiver for surround simulation.


----------



## ramdrive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marjen*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14340#post_22660001
> 
> 
> OK so PS3 FAT does the audio processing? Where as new units will pass the signal to the receiver which may result in better audio quality, right? And while the Oppo 103 is built like a tank, for someone just looking for a very good blu ray movie player it might be overkill? So then any suggestions on a solid, proven BR player that can do 3d (in case I ever need it) and can pass bitstream to receiver?



The best thing to do is try them out, I would recommend you try the following 2xHDMI models BDT500, S790 and 103.


Take your favorite blu-ray with you and see what differences you can see and hear.


----------



## Selden Ball

Hint: Blu-ray video should be identical for all three players, as should HD audio over HDMI (otherwise they're broken) The major differences will be in how they handle analog audio, upscaling DVD video options, and streaming service formats.


----------



## Maveric2112

Alright I've looked around and can't find it but this is what I need. I'm looking for bd player that loads rather quickly and has decent pq and sq but that's easy. I also want it to have the following app/media streaming capabilities...... Netflix, Vudu, pandora, and HBO Go. It's going to be hooked through a dvdo edge and into a jvc dla hd350 just FYI any help would be great


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maveric2112*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14340#post_22661615
> 
> 
> Alright I've looked around and can't find it but this is what I need. I'm looking for bd player that loads rather quickly and has decent pq and sq but that's easy. I also want it to have the following app/media streaming capabilities...... Netflix, Vudu, pandora, and HBO Go. It's going to be hooked through a dvdo edge and into a jvc dla hd350 just FYI any help would be great



There are not any Blu-ray players that have HBO Go. Crossing that off your list should make it a lot easier to pick a player as the other streaming services are pretty standard.


STB options for HBO Go are Xbox, Roku or HTPC. However, make sure your cable provider supports HBO Go on the device you plan to use. I have Comcast and though I own a Roku and subscribe to HBO, Comcast's agreements with HBO do not allow for Roku support so I can't activate the device.











NOTE: assuming you want to use the DVDO Edge for upscaling, you will want to make sure to get a player that has a "Native" output setting. Sony BDP-S590 has this option. I have previously owned LG players (BD670 and BD570) which did not have this ability (on those players if you set it to 1080P for Blu-ray, DVD's always get upscaled by the player unless you change the main output setting to 480i or 480P).


----------



## ramdrive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14340#post_22661576
> 
> 
> Hint: Blu-ray video should be identical for all three players, as should HD audio over HDMI (otherwise they're broken) The major differences will be in how they handle analog audio, upscaling DVD video options, and streaming service formats.



Wrong, players PSU's and clock circuits among others will have a noticeable effect on both picture and audio quality even if for example you feed audio via hdmi for a receiver to decode..


Then you can factor in any processing under the hood that is done to the final image, there will be differences even if you enable such things as direct mode etc.


----------



## Selden Ball

The digital jitter effects you mention are measurable electronically, but not visible to the human eye or audible to the human ear. Too often "expectaion bias" makes fools of us all, causing us to believe that we have detected subtle differences which cannot be reproduced if we don't know ahead of time what we should be detecting.


----------



## ss3740

Hello. I am new to this forum. I have watched from a distance for a few years now, but have taken the plunge and posted my first post in years. . I am asking for guidance in selecting a player. I almost just went ahead and ordered this OPPO 103, but before making a shot in the dark, thought I would get on here and ask experts. Years ago, I used to consider myself an audiophile, but those were years gone by, and now I spend my time racing cars and it leaves little time for anything else. I remember back in the late 70's I purchased a needle for my new B&O Turntable(are they still in business?) and gave 400 hard earned bucks for it. Everybody thought I was crazy, but when your hooked, your hooked.I'm sure many on this Forum are looked upon as being borderline insane. Anyway, fast forward to this decade. I have went from being the " to go to guy" to the village idiot. So I am asking for help.In my den/basement, I have a system that is used as a TV room for my wife, but a sound system for me. I like to crank it up and listen to music while working on the race car. ( shut the TV off) The Garage is attached to my entertainment room.So keeping in mind this player is for movies, but MORE IMPORTANTLY , sound quality .................................

I have a 5.1 system consisting of 5 Miller Kreisel Bookshelf speakers( B-1600)s ......The Subs are 2 Miller Kreisel MX-70B SF MKII....The Surround Receiver is a Marantz SR 7500 . It all runs through a Furman Elite 15 DM Purifyer. Is it better to step up to the 95/105 and use my analogs in the Marantz, or not?, Or or is that just a waste of money. Please point me in the right direction.. Thanks for your input, And thanks for your time .. Jeff


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ss3740*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14340#post_22662381
> 
> 
> Hello. I am new to this forum. I have watched from a distance for a few years now, but have taken the plunge and posted my first post in years. . I am asking for guidance in selecting a player. I almost just went ahead and ordered this OPPO 103, but before making a shot in the dark, thought I would get on here and ask experts. Years ago, I used to consider myself an audiophile, but those were years gone by, and now I spend my time racing cars and it leaves little time for anything else. I remember back in the late 70's I purchased a needle for my new B&O Turntable(are they still in business?) and gave 400 hard earned bucks for it. Everybody thought I was crazy, but when your hooked, your hooked.I'm sure many on this Forum are looked upon as being borderline insane. Anyway, fast forward to this decade. I have went from being the " to go to guy" to the village idiot. So I am asking for help.In my den/basement, I have a system that is used as a TV room for my wife, but a sound system for me. I like to crank it up and listen to music while working on the race car. ( shut the TV off) The Garage is attached to my entertainment room.So keeping in mind this player is for movies, but MORE IMPORTANTLY , sound quality .................................
> 
> I have a 5.1 system consisting of 5 Miller Kreisel Bookshelf speakers( B-1600)s ......The Subs are 2 Miller Kreisel MX-70B SF MKII....The Surround Receiver is a Marantz SR 7500 . It all runs through a Furman Elite 15 DM Purifyer. Is it better to step up to the 95/105 and use my analogs in the Marantz, or not?, Or or is that just a waste of money. Please point me in the right direction.. Thanks for your input, And thanks for your time .. Jeff


If I recall correctly, the SR7500 does not have HDMI. Therfore, you will need to use a player with MC analog outs if you want to take advantage of lossless Dolby TrueHD/DTS Master Audio. Lossless cannot be carried over toslink/coax. The Oppo 105 has better DACs than the 103. As for the actual sound difference, you might ask the folks in the 105 thread. I use a 93 with HDMI to the Marantz AV7701.


S~


----------



## chris6878




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14340#post_22661267
> 
> 
> Are you outside the US? Here the BDP-93 was always $499. The -95 was the audiophile upgrade for $999.
> 
> The current model is the BDP-103, also $499.
> 
> OPPOs retain their value such that there is not always a big incentive to buy used. But note that OPPO has fixed price out-of-warranty service (something like $60 which includes one-way shipping) for all their players.
> 
> -Bill





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14340#post_22661317
> 
> 
> If you are planning on using HDMI only or primarily for your output, the BDP-103, as Bill has pointed out, is the current model. It has improvements over the 93, but as you're seeing, the older Oppos do not lose their value by much.
> 
> If you want to spend around 500, get the BDP-103. It provides some extras in the 3D aread (2d - 3d conversion) that the 93 does not, and many other new and improved features in addition.
> 
> The 95 is only useful to you if you have a non-HDMI receiver and the high quality analog components to use it well; otherwise you want to go for the 103.



Yes I'm in the us. Now will I get the same sq with the 103 as I would the 93 or 95 over hdmi? I also have a collection of DVD-A and sacds. I want to make sure I can get great sound. Does the 103 have the same dac's as the 93 and 95? Thanks


----------



## JazzGuyy

The 105 should be perfect for your interests and equipment. You might want to read a little in the 105 anticipation and owner's threads to get some idea of what the 105 offers. There are cheaper solutions but for what I would think you would be after, the 105 is probably the way to go.


BTW, B&O is still around but I don't think they sell anything any more that could be purchased for a mere $400.


----------



## rgs

Erik, re your problem with videos not showing up in the folders that Serviio monitors, I had the same problem and found that all I had to do was stop the Serviio service and then restart it whenever I added new videos. Then they showed up fine.

Richard


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chris6878*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14340#post_22662769
> 
> 
> Yes I'm in the us. Now will I get the same sq with the 103 as I would the 93 or 95 over hdmi? I also have a collection of DVD-A and sacds. I want to make sure I can get great sound. Does the 103 have the same dac's as the 93 and 95? Thanks



All the same for HDMI audio.


The 103 has the same DACs as the 93, but of course the DACs are not used for digital audio like HDMI.


See the OPPO FAQ: How is the BDP-103 different from the BDP-93? 


-Bill


----------



## ss3740

Thanks,

No the 7500 does not have HDMI. I have been using the optical going from my Time Warner box to 7500 and and digital coaxial from my old player to 7500 . If I purchase the 103, how is the set-up correctly for best audio?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ss3740*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14370#post_22662876
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> No the 7500 does not have HDMI. I have been using the optical going from my Time Warner box to 7500 and and digital coaxial from my old player to 7500 . If I purchase the 103, how is the set-up correctly for best audio?



The OPPO manual is available online and has many example audio setups.


-Bill


----------



## chris6878




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14370#post_22662824
> 
> 
> All the same for HDMI audio.
> 
> The 103 has the same DACs as the 93, but of course the DACs are not used for digital audio like HDMI.
> 
> See the OPPO FAQ: How is the BDP-103 different from the BDP-93?
> 
> -Bill



Thanks. Just ordered the 103


----------



## Erik Cacciatore

Thanks for the tip, Richard. I think the problem is a bit different though. I'm not making changes to the folders or adding any new videos at the moment. Once I do though, I'll try your method if items don't show up. Apart from being completely unable to get the contents of mapped/remote folders to show up, there are plenty of local folders that do show up, it's just that some of the subfolders--and there are lots and lots of subfolders--come up completely empty. I've stopped and restarted the service over and over again, forced refresh, etc. No luck. I've even moved some of those folders and renamed them. Even then they come up emtpy. And I know that the file types in those folders ARE playable, so that's not it.

Could there be something in serviio's program files folder that becomes corrupt or continues to hold bad data?


----------



## dmikester1

Any more dual band wifi Blu-ray players come out since June? I'm specifically looking for 3D.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## ss3740




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JazzGuyy*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14370#post_22662776
> 
> 
> The 105 should be perfect for your interests and equipment. You might want to read a little in the 105 anticipation and owner's threads to get some idea of what the 105 offers. There are cheaper solutions but for what I would think you would be after, the 105 is probably the way to go.
> 
> BTW, B&O is still around but I don't think they sell anything any more that could be purchased for a mere $400.



Thanks Jazz. I ordered the 105 this morning. I'll try to get a good cable set with it as I'm sure they make a zillion types of those too. BTW, I still have that system with the old B& O. It was Hafler500 >Carver Pre- Amp>>B&O> Nakamichi CD> DBX digital noise expander> Yamaha Tuner>Miller Kreisel MX 150> and Bose Speakers. Its tucked away in a corner and never gets played. Is Nakamichi sill in business?At the time, that disk player was light years ahead of everything else I listened to. It had so much more "Thump" and clarity/headroom than everything else of that era. I''m hoping, this 105 has the same effect on me it did.


----------



## puddnhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14310#post_22652038
> 
> 
> First, all BluRay players scale over HDMI. The player probably does it better than the display, so I would set output to 1080p (letting the player do the scaling).
> 
> Second, you should absolutely go for a player with internet access (they probably all do any way). It makes firmware upgrades easier. Plus the player may again do a better job at it than the display. My 2011 Panny player (110) does a MUCH better job streaming Netflix than my 2011 Panny plasma (VT30). Go figure!
> 
> I recommend either the Panny 220 or the Sony 590.
> 
> When you get your AVR, make sure it is 3D capable. Otherwise, you'll need a more expensive BluRay player with dual HDMI outs.


Thanks for that reply. I have a similar set of requirements to the guy you replied to, with maybe only slight twist on reasons. I have a Panasonic ST50 set on order, which has a lot of functionality obviously, and in addition I have an HTPC which would serve most/all non-physical disc playing. So I am basically looking for a player that will play physical discs (DVD and blu ray, incl 3D) ... although I can imagine some CD audio discs possibly getting popped in at some point.


I know I can use a BDROM drive on the HTPC to do all that, but 1) it will be on the other side of a wall, in a separate physical space, not meant for casual, all-the-time access, 2) I want something very VERY easy for wife and kids to just pop in a disc and play without fuss (read: WAF/KAF) ... there have been issues on that front with the HTPC in the past, and to minimize those I plugged a DVD player directly connected to our current TV, we just use that whenever we play DVDs, we only use the drive in the HTPC to play blu rays (since we have no standalone). However I am usually called in to help get the BR going, and I'd like to use the TV "reboot" to also improve that situation. The HTPC would then become more of a media server/DVR than player, the only time I'd put discs in would be to rip something for serving later.


What would be ideal is a small player that


1) would integrate well with the Panasonic TV remote that comes with ST50 (and/or the TV integrate well with the player remote)

2) might even be mountable on the back of the TV -- it will be wall mounted but in a corner. Sort of a "half corner" actually -- the corner itself is not a typical 90 degree intersection of walls, but 135 degrees, halfway between a normal corner and a flat wall if that depiction helps), with part of the wall recessed about 3-4" from the part that sticks furthest out, so it strikes me as an ideal opportunity to put the player behind the TV.


My starting thought is to just get the BDT220, since it seems like it is a no-brainer for requirement #1, it seems to have solid recs -- in particolar for the basic features, PQ & DVD up-convert, which given my requirements I obviously care most about -- and I can get it for $80. Also there is the alternate firmware option thing for region free, which I can see caring about at some point. But is there something else I should consider looking at, especially given my requirement #2? I would _hope_ the answer to this question is no, but I'll ask anyway to be sure: is there any issue with the BDT220 (or any alternate player you'd recommend) playing discs when mounted vertically?


p.s. I should also add that, if there is a player that supplements the capabilities of my ST50 set as well as complements them (i.e. gives me additional access to sources, doesn't just duplicate what I already can do with the set alone), that would be appealing. I don't really have anything specific in mind, but there could easily be something I just don't know/am not thinking about


----------



## sourbeef

Well I just received and hooked up my OPPO 103. Haven't watched any blu-rays yet but I wanted to try out the wireless WIFI abilities. Great first impressions. It hooked me right up to my WIFI to watch a few Youtube movies. I did have to go into setup first and switch from ethernet to wireless but it pretty much prompted me on what to do. I really like the GUI at least as far as I have used it thus far.


----------



## ramdrive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sourbeef*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14370#post_22667047
> 
> 
> Well I just received and hooked up my OPPO 103. Haven't watched any blu-rays yet but I wanted to try out the wireless WIFI abilities. Great first impressions. It hooked me right up to my WIFI to watch a few Youtube movies. I did have to go into setup first and switch from ethernet to wireless but it pretty much prompted me on what to do. I really like the GUI at least as far as I have used it thus far.



I purchased the 103 and BDT500 and sent the 103 back, I would have loved to keep the 103, great build and packaging but the analogue output was truly terrible for CD's.


I also found the up-scaling via Qdeo inferior to the Anchor Bay chip in my Denon receiver.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmikester1*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14370#post_22663723
> 
> 
> Any more dual band wifi Blu-ray players come out since June? I'm specifically looking for 3D.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike



I don't have a direct answer to your question, but most manufacturers release new models earlier in the year and the new Oppo's don't seem to have dual band Wi-Fi, so I'm guessing no.


Some manufactures that previously offered dual band Wi-Fi have removed it from newer models, presumably to lower cost. I believe both Sony and LG have done this.


Since this feature seems to be uncommon, have you considered using a dual band wireless bridge to feed the Ethernet jack on your player? This may yield better performance than the cheap wireless components built into most players regardless of whether dual band or not. If you go that route you can pick a player based on other features that can't be easily worked around and possibly use the bridge to feed other devices in the same location as well.


----------



## topcow

Need some help please! I am in the process of upgrading my sony blu ray s350. I really like all the positive feedback the Oppo 103 has received. Not sure if my HT system will benefit from all Oppo has to offer. I have a Pioneer Elite Kuro 50 plasma with a Pioneer Elite SC25 receiver 1.3 HDMI. Is the Oppo an over kill for my somewhat dated system? Is the extra money worth it? Will I get better PQ and SQ with the Oppo 103? Thank you in advance for any feedback.


----------



## sourbeef




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ramdrive*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14370#post_22667396
> 
> 
> I purchased the 103 and BDT500 and sent the 103 back, I would have loved to keep the 103, great build and packaging but the analogue output was truly terrible for CD's.
> 
> I also found the up-scaling via Qdeo inferior to the Anchor Bay chip in my Denon receiver.



but if you run the bluray player to your Denon receiver, won't the receiver upscale the video on its own anyhow?


----------



## pyroshane

I am in need of advice. My parent's have finally replaced the 36" CRT TV they have had for years (it took three people to lift it out of the basement) and they got a new 46" Sony LCD. It's nothing too fancy, but I want to get them a Blu-ray player to go with it for Christmas. I am looking for something reliable that will look and sound good with just the factory speakers on the TV. Preferably something in the sub $100 range. The simpler to use the better, and it doesn't need to have any of the web apps, because that is already on the TV. I have used a PS3 as my Blu-ray player for ages, so I really have no idea where the standalone players have come. Would any player by one of the major brands do (Sony, Panasonic, LG, Samsung, Toshiba, etc), or are some better than others? Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pyroshane*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14370#post_22668220
> 
> 
> I am in need of advice. My parent's have finally replaced the 36" CRT TV they have had for years (it took three people to lift it out of the basement) and they got a new 46" Sony LCD. It's nothing too fancy, but I want to get them a Blu-ray player to go with it for Christmas. I am looking for something reliable that will look and sound good with just the factory speakers on the TV. Preferably something in the sub $100 range. The simpler to use the better, and it doesn't need to have any of the web apps, because that is already on the TV. I have used a PS3 as my Blu-ray player for ages, so I really have no idea where the standalone players have come. Would any player by one of the major brands do (Sony, Panasonic, LG, Samsung, Toshiba, etc), or are some better than others? Any help is much appreciated!



I would suggest the Sony BDP-S590 or BDP-S390. The 590 has 3d support, front display and rear USB port and is usually close to the same price as the 390. These players generally have a good reputation and should integrate well with the Sony TV.


I don't think the expectation of good sound with built in TV speakers is realistic. This is particularly true with modern flat screen displays compared to older CRTs. That having been said, the Sony has a DRC function which may help to make dialog intelligible on movies, which can generally be a problem when using the tiny built in speakers on modern TVs.


----------



## pyroshane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14370#post_22669337
> 
> 
> I would suggest the Sony BDP-S590 or BDP-S390. The 590 has 3d support, front display and rear USB port and is usually close to the same price as the 390. These players generally have a good reputation and should integrate well with the Sony TV.
> 
> I don't think the expectation of good sound with built in TV speakers is realistic. This is particularly true with modern flat screen displays compared to older CRTs. That having been said, the Sony has a DRC function which may help to make dialog intelligible on movies, which can generally be a problem when using the tiny built in speakers on modern TVs.


Thanks, I'll check those out! As far as the sound goes, yeah, I agree with you. It has taken me five years to convince them to get rid of their CRT, I figure a sound system is a battle for another time. As long as they are happy with it, I won't push it too much. I just want a player that doesn't sound worse on the TV than the TV sounds by itself.


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pyroshane*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14370#post_22669858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14370#post_22669337
> 
> 
> I would suggest the Sony BDP-S590 or BDP-S390. The 590 has 3d support, front display and rear USB port and is usually close to the same price as the 390. These players generally have a good reputation and should integrate well with the Sony TV.
> 
> I don't think the expectation of good sound with built in TV speakers is realistic. This is particularly true with modern flat screen displays compared to older CRTs. That having been said, the Sony has a DRC function which may help to make dialog intelligible on movies, which can generally be a problem when using the tiny built in speakers on modern TVs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll check those out! As far as the sound goes, yeah, I agree with you. It has taken me five years to convince them to get rid of their CRT, I figure a sound system is a battle for another time. As long as they are happy with it, I won't push it too much. I just want a player that doesn't sound worse on the TV than the TV sounds by itself.
Click to expand...


If you use HDMI to connect the player to the TV, the sound quality will be as provided on the disc.


Modern HTIB systems can be purchased for only a few hundred dollars and will provide audio which is much better than what the built-in TV speakers can produce -- which is amazingly bad.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pyroshane*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14370#post_22669858
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll check those out! As far as the sound goes, yeah, I agree with you. It has taken me five years to convince them to get rid of their CRT, I figure a sound system is a battle for another time. As long as they are happy with it, I won't push it too much. I just want a player that doesn't sound worse on the TV than the TV sounds by itself.



Any BD player will send a clear digital signal to the TV when using HDMI. However, Blu-ray and DVD content will expose the limits of those cheap TV speakers in a way which highly compressed television content will not, due to the greater dynamic range used for theatrical content. Possible symptoms would be that dialog is hard to hear, even when the TV is at full volume.


The DRC should help with this by reducing the peak volumes and increasing the overall volume, but you may need to ultimately employ some sort of external speakers if the result is unsatisfactory.


----------



## Jesse Sparks

Hey Guys,


I am in the market for a new player, I have a Denon AVR 4311C that I will be connecting to.

I have a few requirements and I am not sure what to pick, I would like something with IP control as I use iRule remote and would like to not use IR if I can do do it.

I also run Plex so I am not worried about streaming features.

I have been looking at the Pioneer BDP-140 or the Sony BDP-590 I would like to get something that is capable of 3D as well.

I live in Canada and I have been unable to find anywhere that sells the Sony BDP-790 otherwise I might have purchased that one.

I would like keep the price around $300 or less if possible.


Thanks,


Jesse


----------



## qlopp

I was asked to repost this here, sorry about that -- didn't recognize the intent of the "Help Me Choose a Player" sticky note when I looked at Blu-Ray Player Forum info last night.


I've become overwhelmed looking for a product (Christmas gift) that can play Blu-ray, stream Netflix, and incorporates a fully functional browser, IOW one that can display most if not all of the content that a PC with IE9 can.


I settled on the Sony NSZ-GT1 as having the best features and keyboard-like remote but searching to actually buy one has revealed that it must not be in production anymore. There is talk of the next model, NSZ-GP9, but it apparently is still not for sale. I can't wait much longer due to the Christmas time crunch.


Sony has a site that is selling the GT1 as refurbished.


I will probably try that route if I don't hear of anything better but I am concerned that A) they are out of stock on the refurbished unit (the site hasn't been updated) + finding this out will cost precious time or B) the unit is totally unsupported and I will not have any support or recourse if it is defective.


Any thoughts on a all-in-one player as an alternative to this? I've heard nothing but bad things about browser function on other cheaper players like the Samsung BDE5900. If there was a product out there with a good browser that just needed a wireless keyboard to function well I'd be interested in knowing about it. I'm concerned about the browser not allowing flash updates and/or not getting necessary firmware updates over the life expectancy of the product to keep it at modern internet standards.


Thanks for any advice.


----------



## dizzyrapper18

if im getting a denon receiver is it smart to get a denon blueray player if they even are any good? wasnt looking for a really expensive one either so what would other options be to pair w a denon receiver? most likely i would like the obvious.... able to play bluerays, regular dvds so i dont have to buy another dvd player just to play them, an andriod phone app preferably one for the samsung galaxy s3.

thanks


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dizzyrapper18*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14370#post_22681125
> 
> 
> if im getting a denon receiver is it smart to get a denon blueray player if they even are any good? wasnt looking for a really expensive one either so what would other options be to pair w a denon receiver? most likely i would like the obvious.... able to play bluerays, regular dvds so i dont have to buy another dvd player just to play them, an andriod phone app preferably one for the samsung galaxy s3.
> 
> thanks


I've used Oppo, Panasonic, Sony, and Denon BD players with my Denon and Marantz receivers and processors. All have worked just fine. you do not need to match a BD player to the receiver. Just choose a BD player that fits your needs. If you're just looking for BD and DVD playback Sony S590 and Panasonic BDT220 will both work. If you want streaming from your PC Sony and Oppo would be the best choices with Oppo offering the most support. If you need DVD-A and SACD support, then Oppo would be the best choice. Browse through some of teh player threads for owners' impressions.


S~


----------



## dizzyrapper18

ok so an expensive one obviously does more than less expensive ones but a 100$ BD would work just as well without the bells and whistles?


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dizzyrapper18*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14370#post_22681919
> 
> 
> ok so an expensive one obviously does more than less expensive ones but a 100$ BD would work just as well without the bells and whistles?



You get plenty bells and whistles with the 100 dollar BD player. For blurays and DVD's, you're fine with that; for streaming (Netflix, etc.) the services are pretty good, especially if you use a wired ethernet connection.


As you go up in complexity for the features that you want, the upper level players become more what you need. The performance of the DLNA clients, if you want to hook up a hard drive with music, movies and photographs directly, then you want a more capable player. At the top level, you get the ability to connect other AV sources ( cable box, streaming appliance, etc) anything with an HDMI or digital connection. and use the better video and audio electronics on those, support for more audio and video file formats for network play, etc.


If you want the best upconverting of DVD's (you have a projector, or a large collection of DVD's), then you want the more expensive players.


So if you want the basics - then you want a good basic player. Step up to a more complex player if you need its features.


----------



## raycie

Thoughts...


Blu-ray and regular DVD player (also play great CDs would be a plus).


Equipment ordered and on its way:


Marantz 5007

B&W CM1

REL T5 sub

TV is a 1080 40" LCD Vizio which will be upgraded sometime in the near future to a 50-55" LED/LCD.


Gonna run it 2.1 for now, but will add center and rears in that order.


Center will most likely be a B&W CMC / CMC2 and run 3.1


Any thoughts on something good in the under $200-300 range or less?


----------



## dizzyrapper18

What to look for, for a quality player that plays nice dvds? Some say upscalining 1080 but another has plays near hd. What to look for?


----------



## Matt97GT

would like some help in choosing my blu-ray player.


My set-up is as follows:


65" Panasonic VT50 (already bought)

Pioneer VSX 60 (haven't ordered yet)

Definitive technology sound bar, subwoofer, and episode rear in-ceiling speakers.



Wanting to get a panasonic player, and curious if the 220 or 320 will get the job done, or if the I should just go with the 5xx. Is the dual HDMI the way to go since I'll be using a receiver?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raycie*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14400#post_22683064
> 
> 
> Thoughts...
> 
> Blu-ray and regular DVD player (also play great CDs would be a plus).
> 
> Equipment ordered and on its way:
> 
> Marantz 5007
> 
> B&W CM1
> 
> REL T5 sub
> 
> TV is a 1080 40" LCD Vizio which will be upgraded sometime in the near future to a 50-55" LED/LCD.
> 
> Gonna run it 2.1 for now, but will add center and rears in that order.
> 
> Center will most likely be a B&W CMC / CMC2 and run 3.1
> 
> Any thoughts on something good in the under $200-300 range or less?


If you don't care about streaming, panny 220 is fine.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dizzyrapper18*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14400#post_22683261
> 
> 
> What to look for, for a quality player that plays nice dvds? Some say upscalining 1080 but another has plays near hd. What to look for?


No player upscales well IMO. There's only so much you can do with low def material. Anything you read on the box is just hype, so take it with a grain of salt. Trust reviews instead. Oppo and high end sony are better than most. Anything else is mediocre. Personally I don't think the minor gain in PQ is worth several hundred bucks. DVD's still look pretty good on most players.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Matt97GT*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14400#post_22684053
> 
> 
> would like some help in choosing my blu-ray player.
> 
> My set-up is as follows:
> 
> 65" Panasonic VT50 (already bought)
> 
> Pioneer VSX 60 (haven't ordered yet)
> 
> Definitive technology sound bar, subwoofer, and episode rear in-ceiling speakers.
> 
> Wanting to get a panasonic player, and curious if the 220 or 320 will get the job done, or if the I should just go with the 5xx. Is the dual HDMI the way to go since I'll be using a receiver?


I assume that Pio is new. Dual HDMI is only needed on old receivers that don't support 3D, so don't waste your money. 220 should be fine unless you stream your own files.


----------



## patwho

Hello , I'm looking to buy a new blue ray player. The choices are between opp 103 and pioneers 62. I don't know which one to get. I need sacd and DVDA. I know the oppo has more streaming apps. I use netflix from my xbox. Please direct me in the right direction. Will the oppo sound better? My reciever does all the upscaling of the video. So I don't need that feature on the oppo.


----------



## DeaconsSoCal

Looking for a recommendation for an affordable Blue Ray player that does 3d as well. Don’t need streaming I have the St50. Thank you


----------



## djironic

My situation is this:


I have a first-generation Roku player for streaming and a Samsung c6500 (bought in 2010) for playing BD/DVDs (I still have over 500 DVDs, most of which I probably won't replace any time soon).


The Samsung refuses to connect to the internet (wireless won't work, and the ethernet connection appears to have physically broken), and therefore it has not had a firmware update in almost a year. The Sammy still does fine with discs, though it's obviously a bit slow.


I love the Roku, despite the fact that it crashes more than I'd like, but I really need to take advantage of the CC offerings on Netflix, which my Roku doesn't support, and I would love access to Vudu and 1080p/5.1 Netflix, which my Roku also doesn't support.


I was initially thinking about upgrading to the Roku 2, but then realized that, without regular firmware updates, my Sammy may stop playing newer BDs, so I should probably buy an "all-in-one" player for streaming and discs and cover all my needs (budget is too limited to buy a dedicated player for each).


I purchased the Sony s590 and am underwhelmed. The DVD playback is a half-notch below my Sammy (IMO) - not bad, but certainly not worth an upgrade. Panning scenes in HD on Netflix reveals a lot of totally unacceptable judder, which can't be due to my connection speed, as I connect with ethernet and show speeds >15mbps on Amazon and Hulu Plus (Netflix doesn't show connection speed, but I am getting a High/HD signal). Weird PQ playback issues keep popping up with Hulu Plus (something that never happens on my Roku), and the onscreen displays for Amazon VOD and Hulu Plus are awful (limited browsing, hard-to-read titles, drab screens). The Roku is greater in almost every way as a streamer, except for the lack of support for what I need, and the Sammy seems to offer slightly better PQ on DVDs.


I am thinking of picking up a Panny 220 to see how it compares, but I'm wondering if anyone has any other ideas? Budget is limited to about $100 right now, 24p is moot as my four-year-old Panny plasma doesn't accept the signal, 3D isn't important (though it usually doesn't cost much more), and I like to bitstream audio as my Denon 2809ci can decode most everything. That's about all I can think of for parameters, lol...


Thanks for the help!


----------



## capnlando

Hi everyone. I am looking for some professional blu ray help. I currently have a sony dav-dz175 home theater system and i would like to upgrade to a blu ray player and keep the speakers (wired) if possible. How can I find out what BLU RAY players will be compatible with my speakers? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## raycie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14400#post_22684525
> 
> 
> If you don't care about streaming, panny 220 is fine.
> 
> .



when I did an internet search of the Panasonic 220 it shows that it does stream. Was just wondering what the above was referring to.


Thanks...


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raycie*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14400#post_22686703
> 
> 
> when I did an internet search of the Panasonic 220 it shows that it does stream. Was just wondering what the above was referring to.
> 
> Thanks...


Limited file support for DLNA streaming.


S~


----------



## ad720

I asked this same question in the LG Blu Ray player thread, figured I'd see if anyone here has an opinion...


I picked up a new LG Plasma (non-3d) and I was wondering if anyone thought it would make sense for me to get a new Blu Ray player to go along with it. I'm looking at the LG BP220 I have a Roku that handles all my "smart" needs but I'm mildly interested in DNLA. I'd be upgrading from a 2010 Insignia Blu Ray player. It does do film mode (24p) but I'm wondering if mating this TV with a current generation player would yield better results.


Thanks...


----------



## raycie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14400#post_22686746
> 
> 
> Limited file support for DLNA streaming.
> 
> S~



Just read all about DLNA... So if most of my streaming can be done with either my marantz receiver or with apple tv, then the Panasonic 220 should be right up my alley then correct?


----------



## raycie

Which one.


Both right about the same price at Costco right now.


Panasonic DMP-BDT220CP

Sony BPD-BX59


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ad720*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14400#post_22687198
> 
> 
> I asked this same question in the LG Blu Ray player thread, figured I'd see if anyone here has an opinion...
> 
> I picked up a new LG Plasma (non-3d) and I was wondering if anyone thought it would make sense for me to get a new Blu Ray player to go along with it. I'm looking at the LG BP220 I have a Roku that handles all my "smart" needs but I'm mildly interested in DNLA. I'd be upgrading from a 2010 Insignia Blu Ray player. It does do film mode (24p) but I'm wondering if mating this TV with a current generation player would yield better results.
> 
> Thanks...



I have no experience with the 2012 LG players, but I have owned models from previous years (BD670 and BD570) and based on that experience I would not recommend LG Blu-ray players, especially for DLNA.


Pros about LG players:

- Wide variety of files are supported

- US players can play PAL discs as well as NTSC (though region restrictions still apply)

- SMB/CIFS network playback is supported in addition to DLNA


Cons

- Horrible quality control for software updates. They've had lots of major bugs in their updates.

- Some models have seemed to have hardware quality control issues as well (many reports of failed drive mechanisms for the BD670 which I owned)

- DLNA implementation is buggy (constant reports of "Network errors" under conditions where other devices work just fine).

- US models do not have a competitive warranty (only 90 days labor coverage)

- Output settings do not have native resolution offerings (you must use the built in upscaling on the player unless you want to manually change the output resolution of the player every time you play content that is less than 1080p).


Overall, IMHO they're just not reliable players. I replaced both my LGs with Sony BDP-S590 players and have been much happier, especially on the DLNA side. Sony does not support as many file types, but with a computer hosted DLNA server, that's not much of an issue because DLNA servers like Serviio can transcode/remux on the fly.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raycie*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14400#post_22687872
> 
> 
> Which one.
> 
> Both right about the same price at Costco right now.
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BDT220CP
> 
> Sony BPD-BX59


Panny has an edge in load times, DVD PQ and build quality, but Sony has far more streaming apps, basic web browser, far better DLNA and a better Netflix app as well as pretty good HDMI CEC. But since you don't care about sony's extras, then the panny will do fine. You'll need to change some settings as soon as you get the panny because out of the box the DVD PQ is horrible. See the panny thread for details on turning off super resolution.


I don't know the costco prices, but right now at amazon the sony is only $90 and the panny is $100, no tax, free shipping.


----------



## SotY

I'm looking for bluray player that will meet following requirements:


musts:

- play 1080p mkv (avc/h.264 with ac3 or dts)

- play avi (xvid/divx with mp3 or ac3)

- able to play files from usb connected hdd AND windows shared folder over wifi (not DLNA, just regular share)


good to have:

- display subtitles embedded in mkv files or separate text files

- able to play PAL DVDs and be region free or unlockable

- able to play and switch audio tracks in multi-audio mkvs


That's all. 3d, netflix and any "smart" features not required. It's gonna be connected to Panasonic 50" ST50 and LG NB3520A sound bar so audio quality is not really important. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Herve

Are there any BD players that have an incremental zoom feature that is similar to the "fine grained" zoom feature in MPC-HC? (I want the type of zoom that simply "magnify's" the image, but not distorting the h/v ratio. That is, I want to increase the vertical height of the "movie area" of a 2.35 movie, while cropping both ends of the image a bit. This would be just for 2.35:1 2d BD movies and, possibly, 2.35:1 SD movies.)


I notice in the BDP-93 manual the folllowing about what happens when you press its zoom button repeatedly:
*1:1 (No zooming) -- Stretch/Compress -- Full Screen -- Under Scan -- 1.2 -- 1.3 -- 1.5 -- 2.0 -- ½ -- Back to 1:1 again*


There are drawings in the manual that illustrate the effect of Stretch/Compress and Full Screen, but, as far as I can tell, there is neither a drawing nor description of the effect of the Under Scan, 1.2, 1.3, 1.5, 2.0 or 1/2 zoom options. Would an owner be kind enough to explain to me how those affect the image? (I already understand that many are against doing this.)


Thanks.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Herve*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14400#post_22689351
> 
> 
> I notice in the BDP-93 manual the folllowing about what happens when you press its zoom button repeatedly:
> *1:1 (No zooming) -- Stretch/Compress -- Full Screen -- Under Scan -- 1.2 -- 1.3 -- 1.5 -- 2.0 -- ½ -- Back to 1:1 again*
> 
> 
> There are drawings in the manual that illustrate the effect of Stretch/Compress and Full Screen, but, as far as I can tell, there is neither a drawing nor description of the effect of the Under Scan, 1.2, 1.3, 1.5, 2.0 or 1/2 zoom options. Would an owner be kind enough to explain to me how those affect the image? (I already understand that many are against doing this.)
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Stretch is for projectors with anamorphic lenses, people who have Constant Image Height setups.


All the others maintain the x:y aspect ratio; ie, no stretching or other distortion.


UnderScan and 1/2 are "zoom out": they create a black margin on all sides.


Full Screen is enough zoom to eliminate black bars on scope aspect ratio (2.35) or 1.33 titles -- obviously the image is cropped in one dimension or another. It is also just right for old 4:3 letterboxed DVDs, scaling them to full width without cropping.


1.2, 1.3, 1.5, 2.0 are increasing amounts of linear zoom with cropping.


-Bill


----------



## golffnutt

Hi Guys,


In the market for new blu-ray player for the master bedroom. Budget is $300 and would need to be 3D capable and hopefully have 7.1 analog inputs, and also would be nice if it were SACD capable. Will be used for streaming also, Netflix, etc. so I need wifi. Thank you for your suggestions. Happy Holidays to the AVSForum.com family of which I am proud to be a member.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golffnutt*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14400#post_22689713
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> In the market for new blu-ray player for the master bedroom. Budget is $300 and would need to be 3D capable and hopefully have 7.1 analog inputs, and also would be nice if it were SACD capable. Will be used for streaming also, Netflix, etc. so I need wifi. Thank you for your suggestions. Happy Holidays to the AVSForum.com family of which I am proud to be a member.


If you need analog outs, then the Panasonic 500 and Oppo 103 would be the best choices. Downside of the 500 is it does not support SACD. Oppo supports about everything except the kitchen sink, but it is more than 300. You will get your money's worth, though. The Sony does have two HDMI and supports SACD, but no analog outs.


S~


----------



## Herve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14400#post_22689683
> 
> 
> Stretch is for projectors with anamorphic lenses, people who have Constant Image Height setups.
> 
> All the others maintain the x:y aspect ratio; ie, no stretching or other distortion.
> 
> UnderScan and 1/2 are "zoom out": they create a black margin on all sides.
> 
> Full Screen is enough zoom to eliminate black bars on scope aspect ratio (2.35) or 1.33 titles -- obviously the image is cropped in one dimension or another. It is also just right for old 4:3 letterboxed DVDs, scaling them to full width without cropping.
> 
> 1.2, 1.3, 1.5, 2.0 are increasing amounts of linear zoom with cropping.
> 
> -Bill


Bill, thanks very much for the information.


So I assume that on a 2.35:1 movie the 1.2 zoom option would crop less off the ends while leaving some smaller black bars top and bottom. That is, it would magnify the image more than 1:1, but less than Full Screen (according to the manual, a 1.33 zoom).


At a viewing distance of 12 feet, even on a 65" display, a 2.75:1 movie such as "Battle of the Bulge" looks like "slot vision" to my wife and I. In that case, we might even use 1.3 or 1.5 zoom.


BTW, do you happen to know if the new 103 has the same zoom as the 93? From the manual, it appears to, but if I understand the owner's thread correctly, the zoom over HDMI is not functional at the present time -- similar to what happened with the 93 when it was first released.


Again, thanks for the information, Bill.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Herve*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14400#post_22689865
> 
> 
> BTW, do you happen to know if the new 103 has the same zoom as the 93? From the manual, it appears to, but if I understand the owner's thread correctly, the zoom over HDMI is not functional at the present time -- similar to what happened with the 93 when it was first released.
> 
> 
> Again, thanks for the information, Bill.



The zoom function and levels are the same.


The only restriction on the -103/105 I know of is that Blu-rays with the Picture-in-Picture Bonus View feature are not zoomable. This is presumed to be some conflict with the java layer and we hope it will be fixed in future firmware (but can't promise).


-Bill


----------



## Herve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14400#post_22689971
> 
> 
> The zoom function and levels are the same.
> 
> The only restriction on the -103/105 I know of is that Blu-rays with the Picture-in-Picture Bonus View feature are not zoomable. This is presumed to be some conflict with the java layer and we hope it will be fixed in future firmware (but can't promise).
> 
> -Bill


Thanks, Bill!


(If it weren't for that new Cinevia "feature", we'd spring for the 103.)


----------



## ad720




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ad720*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14400#post_22687198
> 
> 
> I asked this same question in the LG Blu Ray player thread, figured I'd see if anyone here has an opinion...
> 
> I picked up a new LG Plasma (non-3d) and I was wondering if anyone thought it would make sense for me to get a new Blu Ray player to go along with it. I'm looking at the LG BP220 I have a Roku that handles all my "smart" needs but I'm mildly interested in DNLA. I'd be upgrading from a 2010 Insignia Blu Ray player. It does do film mode (24p) but I'm wondering if mating this TV with a current generation player would yield better results.
> 
> Thanks...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14400#post_22688866
> 
> 
> I have no experience with the 2012 LG players, but I have owned models from previous years (BD670 and BD570) and based on that experience I would not recommend LG Blu-ray players, especially for DLNA.
> 
> Pros about LG players:
> 
> - Wide variety of files are supported
> 
> - US players can play PAL discs as well as NTSC (though region restrictions still apply)
> 
> - SMB/CIFS network playback is supported in addition to DLNA
> 
> Cons
> 
> - Horrible quality control for software updates. They've had lots of major bugs in their updates.
> 
> - Some models have seemed to have hardware quality control issues as well (many reports of failed drive mechanisms for the BD670 which I owned)
> 
> - DLNA implementation is buggy (constant reports of "Network errors" under conditions where other devices work just fine).
> 
> - US models do not have a competitive warranty (only 90 days labor coverage)
> 
> - Output settings do not have native resolution offerings (you must use the built in upscaling on the player unless you want to manually change the output resolution of the player every time you play content that is less than 1080p).
> 
> Overall, IMHO they're just not reliable players. I replaced both my LGs with Sony BDP-S590 players and have been much happier, especially on the DLNA side. Sony does not support as many file types, but with a computer hosted DLNA server, that's not much of an issue because DLNA servers like Serviio can transcode/remux on the fly.




Thanks for this.


Does anyone see a good reason for me to upgrade from the Insigna BRDVD-3 to a 2012 model? If so please share your recommendations. Again, I have no need for "smart" features or 3d but I am interested in DLNA.


Thanks again.


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ad720*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14400#post_22691942
> 
> 
> Thanks for this.
> 
> Does anyone see a good reason for me to upgrade from the Insigna BRDVD-3 to a 2012 model? If so please share your recommendations. Again, I have no need for "smart" features or 3d but I am interested in DLNA.
> 
> Thanks again.



stay away from samsung. you should be fine with the other players.


Jacob


----------



## raycie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14400#post_22688873
> 
> 
> Panny has an edge in load times, DVD PQ and build quality, but Sony has far more streaming apps, basic web browser, far better DLNA and a better Netflix app as well as pretty good HDMI CEC. But since you don't care about sony's extras, then the panny will do fine. You'll need to change some settings as soon as you get the panny because out of the box the DVD PQ is horrible. See the panny thread for details on turning off super resolution.
> 
> I don't know the costco prices, but right now at amazon the sony is only $90 and the panny is $100, no tax, free shipping.



At Costco, both are at $100 with manufacturers instant discounts..


Hmmm.. What to do, what to do... Will streaming Netflix be any "better" than currently streamed though my son's Wii? Streaming wise, it will only be netflix (if better than WIi) as well as streaming Pandora. Is the DVD PQ in the panny enough to edge out possible Pandora and Netflix streaming?


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ad720*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14400#post_22691942
> 
> 
> Thanks for this.
> 
> Does anyone see a good reason for me to upgrade from the Insigna BRDVD-3 to a 2012 model? If so please share your recommendations. Again, I have no need for "smart" features or 3d but I am interested in DLNA.
> 
> Thanks again.



Assuming you are happy with the disc playback capabilities of your player, then the reason to update probably would be to add DLNA functionality to your system. That might bring you to the question of whether a new Blu-ray player is the best way to accomplish that, or if you want (another) dedicated streaming device.


What specifically are you desiring to accomplish with DLNA? What types of files will you be playing? Video? Audio? What file formats? Source of the content? Where will the content live? On your computer?


I mostly use DLNA for playing back MPEG2 .TS files that I capture from my DVR. The Sony BDP-S590 that I have works great for this. A lot of people also use these players for DVD and Blu-ray rips in various file format.


These players can also be used for audio playback via DLNA and they work okay for that, but that's not where they excel. I don't know of any DLNA capable Blu-ray players that offer gapless playback, for example and only the high end players like Oppo can handle high resolution lossless audio files (example 96 kHz 24-bit FLAC files). I have heard that some of the AVRs with DLNA are better at audio and of course there are dedicated audio streaming solutions like Sonos as well.


Overall, DLNA can do some cool things, but it's not a perfect technology, so if you're looking to buy a new device to gain that functionality you should understand it's capabilities or at least try to figure out if it can do what you want.


----------



## johncourt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raycie*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14400#post_22687872
> 
> 
> Which one.
> 
> Both right about the same price at Costco right now.
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BDT220CP
> 
> Sony BPD-BX59



The sony is far more versatile, but since my focus right now is on playing discs, I rarely use the sony (I have both).


Build quality is far better on the panasonic as well. For disc playing only, the panasonic is definitely better. For overall versatility (files, streaming, etc.), sony wins.


Also, while not politically correct, I actually like the 'sweeteners' for PQ in the panasonic player, but only for DVD's. They will definitely add artifacts, which you can notice if you put your nose to the screen, or if you freeze frame and study the picture, but in motion, a bit of picture sweetening looks great.


Without the sweeteners, DVD PQ is unfortunately quite similar between the sony and panasonic, namely, dvd's don't look very good at all for the most part.


----------



## ad720




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14400#post_22692683
> 
> 
> Assuming you are happy with the disc playback capabilities of your player, then the reason to update probably would be to add DLNA functionality to your system. That might bring you to the question of whether a new Blu-ray player is the best way to accomplish that, or if you want (another) dedicated streaming device.
> 
> What specifically are you desiring to accomplish with DLNA? What types of files will you be playing? Video? Audio? What file formats? Source of the content? Where will the content live? On your computer?
> 
> I mostly use DLNA for playing back MPEG2 .TS files that I capture from my DVR. The Sony BDP-S590 that I have works great for this. A lot of people also use these players for DVD and Blu-ray rips in various file format.
> 
> These players can also be used for audio playback via DLNA and they work okay for that, but that's not where they excel. I don't know of any DLNA capable Blu-ray players that offer gapless playback, for example and only the high end players like Oppo can handle high resolution lossless audio files (example 96 kHz 24-bit FLAC files). I have heard that some of the AVRs with DLNA are better at audio and of course there are dedicated audio streaming solutions like Sonos as well.
> 
> Overall, DLNA can do some cool things, but it's not a perfect technology, so if you're looking to buy a new device to gain that functionality you should understand it's capabilities or at least try to figure out if it can do what you want.



Good questions. I really don't know what I want to do with it so I should do some research. Thanks for the info.


----------



## WRX_Rocky

What is the general consensus of the Panasonic BDT500 vs Sony S790? The BD PQ will be the same. I am more concerned with the upscaling and PQ of my old DVD movies as well as PQ of the streaming movies from NetFlix, VuDu, and Cinema Now. As for audio, I use HDMI, so no real need of 7.1 analog out.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raycie*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14400#post_22692558
> 
> 
> At Costco, both are at $100 with manufacturers instant discounts..
> 
> Hmmm.. What to do, what to do... Will streaming Netflix be any "better" than currently streamed though my son's Wii? Streaming wise, it will only be netflix (if better than WIi) as well as streaming Pandora. Is the DVD PQ in the panny enough to edge out possible Pandora and Netflix streaming?


OMG, a Wii? You will be absolutely blown away when you see NF on your new player. Your son will have to pick you up off the floor. Wii has the worst Netflix PQ of any device I've ever seen. The NF PQ on both panny and sony are the same to my eyes, but sony's app is better because it displays detailed info about the stream so you can confirm whether 1080p, 720p, etc.* (neither of which you've ever seen on a Wii). I like the panny's pandora app better, but sony's is still fine. Both are functional.


Johncourt makes a good point about the panny's PQ enhancements. You may like the effects as he does. But they look awful on my TV, so I leave them off. It all comes down to personal preference. The sony will look a little softer on DVD.


* It doesn't use those terms exactly, but High/HD, X-High/HD, etc. But NF's latest compression scheme can fool the meter, giving you false High readings when it's actually X-High. Doesn't really matter though, you'll easily be able to tell the difference.


----------



## golffnutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14400#post_22689779
> 
> 
> If you need analog outs, then the Panasonic 500 and Oppo 103 would be the best choices. Downside of the 500 is it does not support SACD. Oppo supports about everything except the kitchen sink, but it is more than 300. You will get your money's worth, though. The Sony does have two HDMI and supports SACD, but no analog outs.
> 
> S~



Thank you teachsac for the recommendations. Any others out there???????????????????


----------



## dizzyrapper18

Bluerays worth the money even cheaper ones? Or since i only have regular dvds a dvd player would be fine?


----------



## movieguy163201

Hey guys, Need to pointed in the right direction and get some opinions


Looking for a Bluray player and this is whats important to me

File support (not necessarily streaming but thru USB drive/flash)

MUST be able to do Xvid/avi and h264/mkv thru USB (NTFS support)

3D

PAL and NTSC support would be a plus

Wifi built in MUST

Obviously picture quality/handling is important with Bluray playback

Solid firmware would be a nice plus (seems alot have problems here)

Composite output would be a plus

Lots of view options in the menu/options in the menu

~$100ish



From this info I know Sony is out since they dont support anything thru USB, and I think the ones Im looking at is LG, Samsung, Panasonic?, and Sharp (maybe Phillips?)


Can anyone help me out with their knowledge and point me in the right direction?

Any help would be greatly appreciated, especially with any explanation why you think model you suggested is a good choice


----------



## golffnutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golffnutt*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14430#post_22696219
> 
> 
> Thank you teachsac for the recommendations. Any others out there???????????????????



Guess not, seems everyone is too busy these days I guess to offer advice??????????


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golffnutt*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14430#post_22699838
> 
> 
> Guess not, seems everyone is too busy these days I guess to offer advice??????????



Well, given what you asked for, teachsac gave you the best advice. Given your budget, the Panasonic is your best shot; I'm an Oppo guy, so to me the 103 is my best choice, but it requires 200 more.


----------



## aviman33

I download a lot of british TV, do any of these budget players like the Sony BDP-S590 handle disc recorded in PAL. Or can they stream Xvid or avi pal video files?


----------



## WRX_Rocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRX_Rocky*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14400#post_22693302
> 
> 
> What is the general consensus of the Panasonic BDT500 vs Sony S790? The BD PQ will be the same. I am more concerned with the upscaling and PQ of my old DVD movies as well as PQ of the streaming movies from NetFlix, VuDu, and Cinema Now. As for audio, I use HDMI, so no real need of 7.1 analog out.



Anyone? Panasonic BDT500 vs Sony S790???


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRX_Rocky*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14430#post_22701327
> 
> 
> Anyone? Panasonic BDT500 vs Sony S790???


They are both excellent (and popular here). You should check out the dedicated threads on both players to see which meets your particular needs. But if you really want the best upscaling, you should also consider the Oppo 103.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *movieguy163201*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14430#post_22696703
> 
> 
> Hey guys, Need to pointed in the right direction and get some opinions
> 
> 
> Looking for a Bluray player and this is whats important to me
> 
> File support (not necessarily streaming but thru USB drive/flash)
> 
> MUST be able to do Xvid/avi and h264/mkv thru USB (NTFS support)
> 
> 3D
> 
> PAL and NTSC support would be a plus
> 
> Wifi built in MUST
> 
> Obviously picture quality/handling is important with Bluray playback
> 
> Solid firmware would be a nice plus (seems alot have problems here)
> 
> Composite output would be a plus
> 
> Lots of view options in the menu/options in the menu
> 
> ~$100ish
> 
> 
> 
> From this info I know Sony is out since they dont support anything thru USB, and I think the ones Im looking at is LG, Samsung, Panasonic?, and Sharp (maybe Phillips?)
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me out with their knowledge and point me in the right direction?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated, especially with any explanation why you think model you suggested is a good choice



I would not rule out Sony. You can't get everything you want for that price, but the Sony BDP-S590 supports the essential file types you listed over USB and meets the other requirements.


LG gives you the most file support and PAL disc support, which most others do not have, but falls short in the 'solid firmware' category. Easier to work around the file support limitations of the Sony than to deal with the hassle of buggy software based on my experience with LG and Sony. Other brands in this price category will also fall short in one area or another as well I believe.


Did you really want composite output (single RCA analog video) or did you want component (red, green, blue RCA)? Component is not available on any 2012 player due to analog sunset.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRX_Rocky*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14430#post_22701327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRX_Rocky*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14400#post_22693302
> 
> 
> What is the general consensus of the Panasonic BDT500 vs Sony S790? The BD PQ will be the same. I am more concerned with the upscaling and PQ of my old DVD movies as well as PQ of the streaming movies from NetFlix, VuDu, and Cinema Now. As for audio, I use HDMI, so no real need of 7.1 analog out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone? Panasonic BDT500 vs Sony S790???
Click to expand...


If DLNA is of any interest, lean towards the Sony. However, Panasonic has a zoom feature that may come in handy for non-anamorphic widescreen (letterboxed) DVDs.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aviman33*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14430#post_22701216
> 
> 
> I download a lot of british TV, do any of these budget players like the Sony BDP-S590 handle disc recorded in PAL. Or can they stream Xvid or avi pal video files?



US BDP-S590 will not play PAL discs, but will stream PAL/50Hz files over DLNA


----------



## rgs

Aviman33 - The LG players stream avi and xvid pal files. A lot of people on this list don't like them but I've had several - now the LG B{P620 - and they've all worked fine.

Richard


----------



## aviman33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14430#post_22702039
> 
> 
> US BDP-S590 will not play PAL discs, but will stream PAL/50Hz files over DLNA



So this player will allow me to stream from my PC's hard drive. Any special software required? Will it see my networked shared directory? I'm not familiar with DLNA, my current player is a Sony S300.


This would be my preferred method since I have no need of a hard copy.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aviman33*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14430#post_22702430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14430#post_22702039
> 
> 
> US BDP-S590 will not play PAL discs, but will stream PAL/50Hz files over DLNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this player will allow me to stream from my PC's hard drive. Any special software required? Will it see my networked shared directory? I'm not familiar with DLNA, my current player is a Sony S300.
> 
> 
> This would be my preferred method since I have no need of a hard copy.
Click to expand...


You need to run a DLNA server on your computer as the Sony is not designed to

interface with CIFS/SMB shares.


I use the free version of Serviio which is popular and works well with the Sony players. Serviio is Java based and runs on multiple platforms (Windows, Mac, etc.). DLNA servers are optimized for media and some (including Serviio) have the ability to remux or transcode content, which can extend the player's compatibility by converting files to a format the player can handle on the fly.


I do the same thing you do, as I like to watch a lot of music captured on European TV and shared in VIDEO_TS folders. Though the player cannot mount the disc images and display the menus, it can play the video from the .vob files inside VIDEO_TS folders.


----------



## aviman33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14430#post_22702526
> 
> 
> You need to run a DLNA server on your computer as the Sony is not designed to
> 
> interface with CIFS/SMB shares.
> 
> I use the free version of Serviio which is popular and works well with the Sony players. Serviio is Java based and runs on multiple platforms (Windows, Mac, etc.). DLNA servers are optimized for media and some (including Serviio) have the ability to remux or transcode content, which can extend the player's compatibility by converting files to a format the player can handle on the fly.
> 
> I do the same thing you do, as I like to watch a lot of music captured on European TV and shared in VIDEO_TS folders. Though the player cannot mount the disc images and display the menus, it can play the video from the .vob files inside VIDEO_TS folders.



Most of my stuff is already converted to divx or mpg, but since it's PAL I have to either use a laptop or burn it to disc and drag out my old Cyberhome DVD player. Either way it's a PIA.


I'll download the suggested software and give it a try.


Thanks,

John


----------



## design1stcode2nd

I bought a Panasonic DMP BD-60 years ago and it still works fine (I keep it updated). I’m remodeling my theater and I’m thinking I may want to upgrade. I’m not displeased with the Panasonic but then I’ve never had another to compare it to. When I went from using it on my TV to a projector I noticed that DVD’s have a lot of artifacts. I just figured that it was because the huge difference in size of the screens. I’m fairly pleased with blu-rays on the projector. Now I’m wondering if I can see an increase in quality on DVD’s and maybe blu-ray’s if I get something better.


The Oppo 103 seems like a high end unit and for 5 large it should be. If I’d see a lot better quality I’d splurge for it but then it’s running through a $350 AVR Denon 1911 so I could be wasting my money.


What would you all suggest, I don’t really know one player from the next? PJ is a Panasonic AE-4000.


----------



## DDigitalGuy05


Hey ya'll,

i have a 5 year old bluray/dvd player which did pretty good for my setup. (samsung bdp-1500)

I'am looking to buy a matching brand for my pioneer receiver, and i'v been looking at bdp-62FD which has streaming services like pandora etc.  only down fault is no "wireless" option only wired connection. Which is not a big deal. i alway's can run 50ft eathernet cable.

 

What are your thoughts on this player? is it worth the extra money or should get one of the lower line pioneer players?.


----------



## fatuglyguy

Stay far, far, away from Pioneer Blu-Ray players. They haven't been good for years. Look at Oppo BDP-103 instead. The Sony S790 is good too.


----------



## legierk

From a brief review of this thread (recent posts), the Oppo 103 is the best under $500? True statement?


----------



## movieguy163201




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14430#post_22702031
> 
> 
> I would not rule out Sony. You can't get everything you want for that price, but the Sony BDP-S590 supports the essential file types you listed over USB and meets the other requirements.
> 
> LG gives you the most file support and PAL disc support, which most others do not have, but falls short in the 'solid firmware' category. Easier to work around the file support limitations of the Sony than to deal with the hassle of buggy software based on my experience with LG and Sony. Other brands in this price category will also fall short in one area or another as well I believe.
> 
> Did you really want composite output (single RCA analog video) or did you want component (red, green, blue RCA)? Component is not available on any 2012 player due to analog sunset.



Thank you for your advice....it seems Ive been out of the game so long that SOny now supports more files before. It used to be that they had a USB and only supported m2t files and mpg and that was it, making the usb pretty much useless. Yea I meant composite, i noticed alot of BRPs dont have the componet anymore im sure for DRM purposes of copying or whatever...was looking for composite for the odd occasion i needed to hook up to an analog source for DVDs and such.


The Sony seems like a decent choice, minus the PAL support (format not region) and from what I read the Samsungs crash and have terrible streaming, the LGs are flaky and just break/stop working, the Pannys dont do Divx and thats a deal breaker.....only one to truly consider with the Sony is the Phillips (and Oppo but thats much more $$)


Now the only problem seems to be this cinavia crap thats on all BRPs now, which I dont want to deal with with my xvids and divx backup files. Even Oppos have it, what a shame, guess my Pioneer DV410 DVD player will have to stay strong and alive, no wonder they still fetch a pretty penny


Any word on is the Phillips is decent like their DVD players were? They were second behind the Pioneers (obviously Oppo in a league of their own)


----------



## GEOgamer

I have Sony BDP-S590. It's so-so, plays Netflix nice but it's CINAVIA protected and can't play PAL format, build qty isn't great and sound quality SUCKS....

Do you recommend guys Panasonic DMP-BDT220 over it (then will return SONY) ?

I know it isn't protected by CINAVIA, how is it PICTURE and SOUND quality?


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *movieguy163201*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14430#post_22705605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14430#post_22702031
> 
> 
> I would not rule out Sony. You can't get everything you want for that price, but the Sony BDP-S590 supports the essential file types you listed over USB and meets the other requirements.
> 
> LG gives you the most file support and PAL disc support, which most others do not have, but falls short in the 'solid firmware' category. Easier to work around the file support limitations of the Sony than to deal with the hassle of buggy software based on my experience with LG and Sony. Other brands in this price category will also fall short in one area or another as well I believe.
> 
> Did you really want composite output (single RCA analog video) or did you want component (red, green, blue RCA)? Component is not available on any 2012 player due to analog sunset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your advice....it seems Ive been out of the game so long that SOny now supports more files before. It used to be that they had a USB and only supported m2t files and mpg and that was it, making the usb pretty much useless. Yea I meant composite, i noticed alot of BRPs dont have the componet anymore im sure for DRM purposes of copying or whatever...was looking for composite for the odd occasion i needed to hook up to an analog source for DVDs and such.
> 
> 
> The Sony seems like a decent choice, minus the PAL support (format not region) and from what I read the Samsungs crash and have terrible streaming, the LGs are flaky and just break/stop working, the Pannys dont do Divx and thats a deal breaker.....only one to truly consider with the Sony is the Phillips (and Oppo but thats much more $$)
> 
> 
> Now the only problem seems to be this cinavia crap thats on all BRPs now, which I dont want to deal with with my xvids and divx backup files. Even Oppos have it, what a shame, guess my Pioneer DV410 DVD player will have to stay strong and alive, no wonder they still fetch a pretty penny
> 
> 
> Any word on is the Phillips is decent like their DVD players were? They were second behind the Pioneers (obviously Oppo in a league of their own)
Click to expand...


Haven't heard much about Phillips players myself.


In regard to the Sony, be aware that they support Xvid, but not Divx. So you would need to convert the Divx to Xvid, but that's supposed to be a quick easy conversion since the decoders are essentially the same (no transcoding). Also, though I haven't tested myself, all the reports I have heard are that the Cinavia implementation on the Sony players only impacts disc playback, not streaming or USB playback of files, not certain about players from other brands.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GEOgamer*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14430#post_22705770
> 
> 
> I have Sony BDP-S590. It's so-so, plays Netflix nice but it's CINAVIA protected and can't play PAL format, build qty isn't great and sound quality SUCKS....
> 
> Do you recommend guys Panasonic DMP-BDT220 over it (then will return SONY) ?
> 
> I know it isn't protected by CINAVIA, how is it PICTURE and SOUND quality?



How are you outputting sound from your BDP-S590? The HDMI audio can send a bit perfect digital signal from the media you play and the player offers optical and coaxial digital outputs as well. There's no reason you shouldn't get great quality sound from any of these digital outputs with a capable sound system unless something else is wrong with your system.


No player in that price range is likely going to give you great quality analog sound output, so if you need to interface with analog gear you might need a higher end player or to get some sort of DA conversion device.


All current Blu-ray players are required to support Cinavia, not just Sony, you need an older player model to avoid it.


Finally, Panasonic does not support PAL discs on their US players either. Most major manufacturers do not. Some exceptions are LG (would not recommend) and Oppo (much more expensive than the Sony). You might look into the Best Buy Insignia players if PAL support is important. Some models can also be made region free, they're cheap and have a pretty good reputation overall for basic disc players.


----------



## movieguy163201




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14430#post_22705783
> 
> 
> Haven't heard much about Phillips players myself.
> 
> In regard to the Sony, be aware that they support Xvid, but not Divx. So you would need to convert the Divx to Xvid, but that's supposed to be a quick easy conversion since the decoders are essentially the same (no transcoding). Also, though I haven't tested myself, all the reports I have heard are that the Cinavia implementation on the Sony players only impacts disc playback, not streaming or USB playback of files, not certain about players from other brands.



Thanks Vampidemic


Usually when they support Xvid or Divx they will support the other as well (unofficially tho, at least thats how its always been with my experience)


If the Cinavia is only on disc playback on the Sony that would be fantastic, would make my decision easier, might have to look in on that.

I did on a search on here, not much on the Phillips players, dont get me wrong I know they are not gonna be top tier players, but if offers netflix and a couple other apps and almost all the bells and whistles I want, and they actually upgrade their firmware fairly regularly. I know the DVD players were popular because of their compatibility with file format playback, guess ill have to research their BDPs, obviously the design and menu layout will not be on par with the bigger name brands, probably clunky and slow as molasses


Ill look into insigna as well, but I try to avoid anything BB house brand, usually carp : >


----------



## GEOgamer

So does Panasonic also support Cinavia?

I didnt know about it.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *movieguy163201*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14430#post_22705946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14430#post_22705783
> 
> 
> Haven't heard much about Phillips players myself.
> 
> In regard to the Sony, be aware that they support Xvid, but not Divx. So you would need to convert the Divx to Xvid, but that's supposed to be a quick easy conversion since the decoders are essentially the same (no transcoding). Also, though I haven't tested myself, all the reports I have heard are that the Cinavia implementation on the Sony players only impacts disc playback, not streaming or USB playback of files, not certain about players from other brands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Vampidemic
> 
> 
> Usually when they support Xvid or Divx they will support the other as well (unofficially tho, at least thats how its always been with my experience)
> 
> 
> If the Cinavia is only on disc playback on the Sony that would be fantastic, would make my decision easier, might have to look in on that.
> 
> I did on a search on here, not much on the Phillips players, dont get me wrong I know they are not gonna be top tier players, but if offers netflix and a couple other apps and almost all the bells and whistles I want, and they actually upgrade their firmware fairly regularly. I know the DVD players were popular because of their compatibility with file format playback, guess ill have to research their BDPs, obviously the design and menu layout will not be on par with the bigger name brands, probably clunky and slow as molasses
> 
> 
> Ill look into insigna as well, but I try to avoid anything BB house brand, usually carp : >
Click to expand...


Users on the BDP-S590/390 thread have reported issues playing Divx, so I do think you need to modify the FourCC code on the files to play them on the Sony players.


If Netflix and other streaming services are important to you, consider which players offer 5.1 on their apps if you run surround, because not all do. Sony's current players offer 5.1 on Netflix and Amazon. If I recall Panasonic has 5.1 on Netflix but not Amazon. Not sure about Philips. Netflix seems to have 5.1 pretty standard on new players, but I would suggest confirming prior to purchase.


----------



## stevensly

Hi all,

we're looking for a budget blu ray 3d player and do not need any of the wifi, netflix, streaming stuff (although, this seems to be a basic feature now?) as we are using an ST50 for these options.

I'd like to max out at $120 CAD (Ontario - Canada) after taxes.

We also have a basic setup, no AV, just hdmi connections to the TV, we may consider a sound bar down the road as the sound level on the ST50 is not that strong.


Any recommendations? Looking at this thread, the oppo seems to come up as a great box, but looks to be out of our budget.


Thank you!


Steven


----------



## GEOgamer

So does or not Panasonic DMP BDT220 have CINAVIA protection ?

Some saying yes and some no. Which is the truth?


----------



## Toe

Looking for a good bang/buck solid 3d blu ray player. Dont need anything fancy or expensive as this player will see minimal use, but want good reliability.


----------



## charliebeagledog

*Looking for easy to use player with a decent sized on screen display*


Mom just turned 80 and we picked her up a 46 inch Sharp TV so she can see better but she can be easily intimidated by technology ad stopped watching DVD's because she couldn't see the display on the unit. So we are looking an easy to use player with a decent on screen display. Any ideas?


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GEOgamer*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14430#post_22707079
> 
> 
> So does or not Panasonic DMP BDT220 have CINAVIA protection ?
> 
> Some saying yes and some no. Which is the truth?



All Blu-ray players released after February 1, 2012 are required to implement Cinavia:

http://www.verance.com/AdminSavR/news/news_item.php?news_id=66&arch_yr=1 


The DMP BDT220 was released in March of 2012, therefore it is affected by this requirement. The use manual states that the player supports Cinavia specifically as well:

http://www.manualowl.com/m/Panasonic/DMPBDT220/Manual/257386?page=38


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GEOgamer*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14430#post_22707079
> 
> 
> So does or not Panasonic DMP BDT220 have CINAVIA protection ?
> 
> Some saying yes and some no. Which is the truth?


I believe all the 2012 models from all manufacturers have it, so yes. But the 110/210 does not (last year's models).


----------



## GEOgamer

Ok. But from Panny 220 version and Sony bdp s590 is Panny the better choice from disk play sound & picture quality ? Also Pannys firmware is easy hakable by custom one which I never heard about Sony.

Do you think its worth to return Sony and buy Panny 220 ?


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GEOgamer*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14460#post_22708606
> 
> 
> Ok. But from Panny 220 version and Sony bdp s590 is Panny the better choice from disk play sound & picture quality ? Also Pannys firmware is easy hakable by custom one which I never heard about Sony.
> 
> Do you think its worth to return Sony and buy Panny 220 ?



Sound and picture quality should be very comparable.


Panasonic has more options for tweaking the picture which may be helpful when upscaling DVDs. Sony has better DLNA and supports SACD, which the Panasonic does not.


----------



## GEOgamer

I need it mostly to play Blu Ray movies from disk and some MKV-AVI-MTS files from USB, i don't care about Netflix or Hulu.

So which one to choose, keep Sony or get rid of it and buy Panny ?


----------



## movieguy163201




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GEOgamer*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14460#post_22708945
> 
> 
> I need it mostly to play Blu Ray movies from disk and some MKV-AVI-MTS files from USB, i don't care about Netflix or Hulu.
> 
> So which one to choose, keep Sony or get rid of it and buy Panny ?



Panny doesnt support AVI/Xvid/Divx from what I read, so that automatically took it off my list


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14430#post_22707271
> 
> 
> Looking for a good bang/buck solid 3d blu ray player. Dont need anything fancy or expensive as this player will see minimal use, but want good reliability.



Sony BDP-S590 and Panasonic DMP BDT220 both offer bang for buck and have strong reputations.


----------



## bbanderic

I'm looking for a Blu-ray player for my mancave, $250.00 or less. I currently own a PS3 as my main player and am happy with it but would like to try a standalone unit this time rather than buy a second PS3. Read some good things about the Sony BDP-S790 but am unsure whether it's as good or better than the PS3. Main concerns would be BD load times and DVD upconversion and how they compare to the PS3.


TIA


----------



## mirage1000

Dear experts,


My home theatre consists of DENON 3313CI AVR, EPSON 8530 and Mirage OMD speakers.


I currently have a samsung 6500 blu ray player.


I want to upgrade my blu ray player.


I am trying to understand the big difference between the samsung/sony blu ray players vs OPPO.


When you go with Oppo BDP 103 - IS THERE A SIGNIFICANT DIFFERENCE IN VIDEO AND AUDIO.


IS IT WORTH THE PRIC?? MY PRIMARY USE WILL BE BLU RAY MOVIES AND NETFLIX.


Your advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## GEOgamer

You know I have Sony BD s590 but I dont like sound quality, also Cinavia isnt removable, also I cant find any custom firmware for it. I was trying to get Panny 220 version over it but I cant find person who can gives me the strong argumment to do it, any other players are just a waste of time.

So Sony s590 vs Panny 220.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GEOgamer*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14460#post_22714580
> 
> 
> You know I have Sony BD s590 but I dont like sound quality, also Cinavia isnt removable, also I cant find any custom firmware for it. I was trying to get Panny 220 version over it but I cant find person who can gives me the strong argumment to do it, any other players are just a waste of time.
> 
> So Sony s590 vs Panny 220.



Again, the BDP-S590 digital outputs (HDMI, optical and coaxial) bitstream the content from whatever media you play. If you are using the digital outputs, subpar sound quality would have to be explained by something else in your setup other than the player (if not the media itself or the connection/service feeding the player in the case of online content).


Are you using the digital outputs or the stereo analog outs?


And what are you looking to accomplish via 'custom firmware'?


----------



## GEOgamer

Im using HDMI, changed cable several times, didnt help. I wanted custom firmware to get rid from Cinavia and play PAL format media.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GEOgamer*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14460#post_22717730
> 
> 
> Im using HDMI, changed cable several times, didnt help. I wanted custom firmware to get rid from Cinavia and play PAL format media.


Cinavia is not disabled with the enhanced firmware. Features here.

http://www.firmwareinfo.com/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=234#advfeatures 


S~


----------



## mirage1000

Experts - Please advice....


SONY S790 OR PANASONIC BDT500 - WHICH ONE DO YOU SUGGEST?


MY TOP PRIORITIES AND PICTURE AND SOUND QUALITY.


TKS


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mirage1000*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14460#post_22718536
> 
> 
> Experts - Please advice....
> 
> SONY S790 OR PANASONIC BDT500 - WHICH ONE DO YOU SUGGEST?
> 
> MY TOP PRIORITIES AND PICTURE AND SOUND QUALITY.
> 
> TKS


With BD, you will not notice a difference between the two. Advantages/disadvantages between the two lie in other features. For DVD scaling, 3D, and start-up, I prefer the Panasonics. For DLNA, Amazon Prime streaming, regular CD playback, I prefer the Sony (has Gracenote for album art).


S~


----------



## chrisBM

Hi all,


Looking for my first 3D bluray player, just to update my home system (use the AC Ryan mediaplayer for movies now)


My system:

-Panasonic P42GT30 FullHD 3D plasma TV

-Onkyo HTR548 3D ready AV Receiver

-AC Ryan PlayonHD Mini mediaplayer

-Logitech Harmony One remote


My needs:

-very good 2d and 3d bluray disk PQ/good DVD upscaling.

-DTS-HD MA/Dolby TrueHD passthrough to the AV Receiver

-h264/mkv through USB HDD, with (readable) subtitles.

-wifi connection (just for the fun of it, can't get Netflix/Vudu/other VOD content in Romania. Don't know if Sony Entertainment Network is working though). Various apps would be a plus, but not that important.

-no need for DLNA

-don't care for matching remotes, since I use the Harmony anyway.



Narrowed my search down to Sony 590 and the Panny 220, both available for the same price, but it seems that now I can get the Samsung BD-E6100 and the Sony 790 at a discounted price:


Local prices:

Sony BDP590/Panny DMT220: $200.

Discounted Sony BDP790: $265 (versus $325 regular price).

Discounted Samsung BD-E6100: $160 (versus $200 regular price).


I saw that the differences between the 790 and the 590 are skype (don't care about it) and 4k upscale, don't know if it's really worth it.

Is the Sammy E6100 that bad for what I need?

Should I stick with 590/220 or can I go with the Sammy?


Cheers,

Chris.


----------



## teachsac

I would not even consider owning the Samsung. I've owned two and got rid of them both. As for the Sony and Panasonic, 6 of one, half dozen of the other. Take your pick. I own both the Sony and Panasonic. Each has its own pluses and minuses. I prefer the Panasonic for BD, DVD, and 3D. I prefer the Sony for streaming. PQ and AQ for Blu-ray is the same between the two. Panasonic is slightly faster in start-up times.


S`


----------



## chrisBM

Great mate, thanks.


In that case, I willl probably go with the Panny, at least it matches the TV set.


Cheers,

Chris.


----------



## cpc

Until I get an Oppo 103, is there any difference in the video quality of BD and DVD playback of my PS3 vs my S550? I will compare myself. Just wondering what others have experienced.


How does the video playback of the 103 compare with the PS3 and S550?

How is the surround decoding and DAC's of the Oppo 103 compared to the S550?


thanks


----------



## srnbbu

Hello everyone,


I am trying to decide between LG BP 620 & Panasonic DMP-BDT220. Apart from the usual streaming like Netflix, Youtube, etc, I would like to play some movies from my external hard drive through. These files are in avi, mpg, mp4, MTS, MKV. Could you please let me know if 620 and 220 will play these files from external hard drive.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## rgs

Yes, the LG 620 will play these files from the hard drive and I suspect the 220 will too.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgs*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14460#post_22724115
> 
> 
> Yes, the LG 620 will play these files from the hard drive and I suspect the 220 will too.


The 220 will not.


----------



## Jamaro85

Looking for a solid player that costs no more than 150 MSRP (Amazon has a lot of them around this range on sale for under 100) that functions well with DLNA. I already purchased the Sony BDP-S590 BUT it refuses to acknowledge my Buffalo Linkstation Pro network attached storage (NAS) drive. My LG BD570 has no problem recognizing this same hard drive, and it seems that some Sony blu-ray players are simply incompatible with my NAS.


I'm considering getting the LG BP620 (since my current LG player functions adequately for DLNA streaming), the Panasonic DMP-BDT220 and Samsung BD-E5900. Again, I'm putting a strong emphasis on DLNA video streaming capability and I guess whatever is compatible with the most video format types.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jamaro85*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14460#post_22725739
> 
> 
> Looking for a solid player that costs no more than 150 MSRP (Amazon has a lot of them around this range on sale for under 100) that functions well with DLNA. I already purchased the Sony BDP-S590 BUT it refuses to acknowledge my Buffalo Linkstation Pro network attached storage (NAS) drive. My LG BD570 has no problem recognizing this same hard drive, and it seems that some Sony blu-ray players are simply incompatible with my NAS.
> 
> I'm considering getting the LG BP620 (since my current LG player functions adequately for DLNA streaming), the Panasonic DMP-BDT220 and Samsung BD-E5900. Again, I'm putting a strong emphasis on DLNA video streaming capability and I guess whatever is compatible with the most video format types.


Not familiar with the LG units. You might want to check their owners' thread. I can tell you that for DLNA, Panasonic would be a poor choice. If you want the best player with the best DLNA support, Oppo is the way to go, but that would go well beyond your budget.


S~


----------



## cpc

Is there a list of Blu-Ray players and their features etc? I am wondering if there is a BD player with 3D and analog outputs for less $200 or less.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jamaro85*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14460#post_22725739
> 
> 
> Looking for a solid player that costs no more than 150 MSRP (Amazon has a lot of them around this range on sale for under 100) that functions well with DLNA. I already purchased the Sony BDP-S590 BUT it refuses to acknowledge my Buffalo Linkstation Pro network attached storage (NAS) drive. My LG BD570 has no problem recognizing this same hard drive, and it seems that some Sony blu-ray players are simply incompatible with my NAS.
> 
> 
> I'm considering getting the LG BP620 (since my current LG player functions adequately for DLNA streaming), the Panasonic DMP-BDT220 and Samsung BD-E5900. Again, I'm putting a strong emphasis on DLNA video streaming capability and I guess whatever is compatible with the most video format types.



Is the BDP-S590 failing to see your NAS at all? Have you verified that your NAS has its DLNA/UPnP server turned on?


One difference in the Sony vs. LG players is that Sony requires DLNA/UPnP whereas LG also supports SMB/CIFS. If the NAS is configured correctly in this respect, you'll likely have two different icons representing your NAS on the LG player (one for SMB/CIFS, one for DLNA).


I don 't use a NAS, but recently replaced my BD570 with a BDP-S590 mainly for Sony's more reliable DLNA performance.


----------



## MIAB

Question.


I've tried the search feature but I could'nt get a positive answer. I'm looking for a Blu-ray player with (hopefully analog) volume control and channel trim features. I want to hook it up with the 7.1 multich outputs to the my receivers inputs. I have an older Arcam AVR350 that I'm happy with sonically but it is feature lacking. I don't think I could do much better amplifying my speakers without spending big money. The 7.1 multichannel inputs bypass all DSP or other stuff with only the volume control being in the path. I was also hoping for DLNA support in the blu-ray player to be able to stream video/audio/pictures from my home server as well as Netflix support. Maybe some lesser expensive options if there are any.


As a side would I have problems with bass being to low in volume if I ran my system as above because of that +/-10db bass standard of some of the audio standards? I really don't even know what/how to ask this question as I really don't understand it much


thanks in advance.

Joseph


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIAB*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14460#post_22726555
> 
> 
> Question.
> 
> I've tried the search feature but I could'nt get a positive answer. I'm looking for a Blu-ray player with (hopefully analog) volume control and channel trim features. I want to hook it up with the 7.1 multich outputs to the my receivers inputs. I have an older Arcam AVR350 that I'm happy with sonically but it is feature lacking. I don't think I could do much better amplifying my speakers without spending big money. The 7.1 multichannel inputs bypass all DSP or other stuff with only the volume control being in the path. I was also hoping for DLNA support in the blu-ray player to be able to stream video/audio/pictures from my home server as well as Netflix support. Maybe some lesser expensive options if there are any.
> 
> As a side would I have problems with bass being to low in volume if I ran my system as above because of that +/-10db bass standard of some of the audio standards? I really don't even know what/how to ask this question as I really don't understand it much
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> Joseph



The Oppo BDP-103 would do what you want. Another option is the Panasonic DMP-BDT500, but its DLNA capabilites are suspect compared to the Oppos. The best analog connections are available in the high end Oppo, the BDP-105, but that is an investment unless you're willing to pay for the best. The BDP-103 is more than good enough for high end sound.


The prices: BDT-500 is 288, the BDP-103 is 499, the BDP-105 is 1199. The BDP-105 is so filled with features, that some folks are using it as a pre-pro, going straight to amps.


I'd recommend the BDP-103, but you haven't given a budget, so....


As to the boost in LFE, it's just a compensation that you do on your sub channel trims on your Arcam. The LFE signal is -10db out of the player on analog signals, just have to boost it after it comes in.


----------



## tbraden32

Looking for a BlueRay or Media Player for bedroom. Budget around $100.00


Sound quality not extremely important as its for a bedroom with no audio setup, just TV speakers.


Want network ability, would like to be able to stream movies from my HTPC located in the media room, prefer WIFI. My files are ALL converted to MKV.

And/Or be able to hook up an external hard drive with movies on it.

Access to netflix


Was looking at Media Players, but seeing most BluRay players have the same functions and also allow me to put in an actual disc too.


Suggestions?


----------



## MIAB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14460#post_22726725
> 
> 
> The Oppo BDP-103 would do what you want. Another option is the Panasonic DMP-BDT500, but its DLNA capabilites are suspect compared to the Oppos. The best analog connections are available in the high end Oppo, the BDP-105, but that is an investment unless you're willing to pay for the best. The BDP-103 is more than good enough for high end sound.
> 
> The prices: BDT-500 is 288, the BDP-103 is 499, the BDP-105 is 1199. The BDP-105 is so filled with features, that some folks are using it as a pre-pro, going straight to amps.
> 
> I'd recommend the BDP-103, but you haven't given a budget, so....
> 
> As to the boost in LFE, it's just a compensation that you do on your sub channel trims on your Arcam. The LFE signal is -10db out of the player on analog signals, just have to boost it after it comes in.



Thank you hernanu. You said "The BDP-105 is so filled with features, that some folks are using it as a pre-pro, going straight to amps." This is exactly what I was hoping to accomplish. I know the Oppo's have HDMI ins which really make it work as a source control center but I was wondering about the volume control/trim features in particular. The Oppo 105 is a too costly but the 103 is closer to being reasonable. I was hoping to find a cheaper option from the big asian companies. Does the Panasonic DMP-BDT500 have a volume control? Can I boost the LFE 10db and set speaker delays in the Panny?


thanks again


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbraden32*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14460#post_22726913
> 
> 
> Looking for a BlueRay or Media Player for bedroom. Budget around $100.00
> 
> 
> Sound quality not extremely important as its for a bedroom with no audio setup, just TV speakers.
> 
> 
> Want network ability, would like to be able to stream movies from my HTPC located in the media room, prefer WIFI. My files are ALL converted to MKV.
> 
> And/Or be able to hook up an external hard drive with movies on it.
> 
> Access to netflix
> 
> 
> Was looking at Media Players, but seeing most BluRay players have the same functions and also allow me to put in an actual disc too.
> 
> 
> Suggestions?



The Sony BDP-S590 or BDP-S390 would be good options if you were to run a DLNA server that can transcode on your HTPC (such as Serviio). Note however that Wifi may not be sufficient for streaming high bit rate files (such as full quality Blu-ray rips).


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIAB*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14490#post_22728347
> 
> 
> Thank you hernanu. You said "The BDP-105 is so filled with features, that some folks are using it as a pre-pro, going straight to amps." This is exactly what I was hoping to accomplish. I know the Oppo's have HDMI ins which really make it work as a source control center but I was wondering about the volume control/trim features in particular. The Oppo 105 is a too costly but the 103 is closer to being reasonable. I was hoping to find a cheaper option from the big asian companies. Does the Panasonic DMP-BDT500 have a volume control? Can I boost the LFE 10db and set speaker delays in the Panny?
> 
> thanks again



I don't have experience with the Panasonic, but according to their manual, the channel levels and delays can be set.

 


I'm an Oppo guy, so I'd recommend the 103, but the BDT500 seems like it will also do the basic connectivity. The only issue may be the DLNA performance; I'd go to the thread discussing it to check that out.


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GEOgamer*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14460#post_22717730
> 
> 
> Im using HDMI, changed cable several times, didnt help. I wanted custom firmware to get rid from Cinavia and play PAL format media.



USA 590s can playback PAL content so long as they are files on USB or DLNA.


When using DLNA Cinavia is not enabled. It's only used for "copied" optical disks.


----------



## rgs

Jamaro85


I have the LG BP 620 and it streams fine.


----------



## tbraden32

[quote/]


The Sony BDP-S590 or BDP-S390 would be good options if you were to run a DLNA server that can transcode on your HTPC (such as Serviio). Note however that Wifi may not be sufficient for streaming high bit rate files (such as full quality Blu-ray rips).[/quote]



Can you explain this requirement more? Not familiar with DLNA Server and what would this cost and how difficult to set everything up.


Thanks


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbraden32*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14490#post_22733900
> 
> 
> Can you explain this requirement more? Not familiar with DLNA Server and what would this cost and how difficult to set everything up.
> 
> Thanks



Doesn't cost much if anything. If you have a computer, you can download DLNA servers that will do the serving for you. I use Twonky , but you can use whichever one you find most useful. Some are free, others cost money. I also run Twonky on my Android cell phone, so I can serve music from it wirelessly to my Oppo. Another option (which I use) is to buy a NAS drive, a hard drive that sits on my network (wired), has a twonky server on it and I can use it to serve music, images and video.


The cost?


PC DLNA server - 0

Android DLNA server - 0
NAS Drive with DLNA server integrated - 129


If you just want to run it from your PC, no cost. If you don't want to have to turn your PC on, use your cell phone or get a NAS drive. The drive has a large amount of storage (3TB on mine), so you can store a good amount of video on it.


----------



## tbraden32

I leave my PC on 24/7 already


----------



## VikenK

Hello Everyone,


I'm in the market for a new Blu-Ray player and need some real world user experiences. Some background: I currently have a Sony BDP-S360 Blu Ray attached to my Panasonic 50G25 Plasma TV. My primary purpose for buying a new Blu Ray player is for DLNA capability. Currently, we use my son's PlayStaion3 to view pictures on my TV through the DLNA service. However, we're buying my son a TV for Christmas and the Playstation will be moving to his room, leaving a DLNA void in the family room. None of my other devices have it.


So, the primary consideration that will sway my decision will be DLNA performance.


I'm familiar with the Sony XROSS interface and I love the way I can view pictures through the PS3. Will the Sony S790 be the same? The Sony S590 is not being considered because it is universally regarded to have very poor disc loading times.


I'm leaning towards the Panasonic 220 and even more towards the 320. Here are my main questions:


1. My primary concern is picture viewing. I don't stream movies or music much (or at all, really). How is the Panasonic 220 / 320 interface for picture viewing? Is it intuitive? Fast? Responsive? JPG? TIFF?


2. Same question as above for the Sony S790. I'm not against buying the Sony. Like I said, I'm familiar with the XROSS interface and the Sony has 2HDMI outputs.


3. Specifically for the Panasonic 220 vs 320. I've read a lot of complaints about the 320's touch screen remote. I will actually not be using the remote. I will program (teach) my Universal MX-500 remote to work with the blu ray player. Will it be difficult to teach my remote the touch screen commands of the Panasonic remote?


4. Is there any reason that I would want to go with the 320 over the 220? Aside from styling and the remote, the specs look awfully similar, although I have read some reviews that champion the 320's audio performance.


If this question belongs somewhere else, please move it to the correct location.


Thanks for any advice!



Edit: Oops! I thought I was posting the Panasonic 220/320 thread but I created a whole new one...


----------



## VikenK

As an extra bit of info: I was originally thinking of getting a streaming device like the WD Live for the DLNA support but I figured I'd be better off just buying a new Blu-Ray player. I'll have one less device to plug in the wall and TV. In terms of DLNA performance, would I be better off with a WD Live?


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VikenK*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14490#post_22734526
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> I'm in the market for a new Blu-Ray player and need some real world user experiences. Some background: I currently have a Sony BDP-S360 Blu Ray attached to my Panasonic 50G25 Plasma TV. My primary purpose for buying a new Blu Ray player is for DLNA capability. Currently, we use my son's PlayStaion3 to view pictures on my TV through the DLNA service. However, we're buying my son a TV for Christmas and the Playstation will be moving to his room, leaving a DLNA void in the family room. None of my other devices have it.
> 
> 
> So, the primary consideration that will sway my decision will be DLNA performance.
> 
> 
> I'm familiar with the Sony XROSS interface and I love the way I can view pictures through the PS3. Will the Sony S790 be the same? The Sony S590 is not being considered because it is universally regarded to have very poor disc loading times.
> 
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Panasonic 220 and even more towards the 320. Here are my main questions:
> 
> 
> 1. My primary concern is picture viewing. I don't stream movies or music much (or at all, really). How is the Panasonic 220 / 320 interface for picture viewing? Is it intuitive? Fast? Responsive? JPG? TIFF?
> 
> 
> 2. Same question as above for the Sony S790. I'm not against buying the Sony. Like I said, I'm familiar with the XROSS interface and the Sony has 2HDMI outputs.
> 
> 
> 3. Specifically for the Panasonic 220 vs 320. I've read a lot of complaints about the 320's touch screen remote. I will actually not be using the remote. I will program (teach) my Universal MX-500 remote to work with the blu ray player. Will it be difficult to teach my remote the touch screen commands of the Panasonic remote?
> 
> 
> 4. Is there any reason that I would want to go with the 320 over the 220? Aside from styling and the remote, the specs look awfully similar, although I have read some reviews that champion the 320's audio performance.
> 
> 
> If this question belongs somewhere else, please move it to the correct location.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any advice!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Oops! I thought I was posting the Panasonic 220/320 thread but I created a whole new one...



Panasonic is not known for good DLNA performance, so you should lean toward Sony. I own two of the BDP-S590s and don't think the load times are bad myself, though you have to expect some delays due to the way the menus on some discs are designed. I think the main benefit to upgrading to the 790 would be better upscaling performance.


----------



## WRX_Rocky

I too would suggest the Sony S790. I never used DLNA before, but while messing around with the menus on the S790, I was able to connect to my pc just fine. Only slowness was the player having to wake up my pc from sleep mode. Once awake, not one single hiccup. Heck, it even found my HTC EVO 4G phone and added it without me doing anything! And I wasn't even using the special MHL cable


Another perk you will like, is that the S790 uses the same menu bar as the PS3, so you'll feel right at home. I had tried the Panasonic BDT500, and that menu will take some getting used to for you.


Only thing I didn't like with the Sony menu though, was the tons of apps under the video section. So far, I haven't seen a way to better arrange them (a setting I am missing???), and so you have to scroll down a lot - but it's nice to know it supports a lot of apps! With the Panasonic, it has pages where you can arrange the apps in any order. But I also found those pages to be quite laggy.


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VikenK*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14490#post_22734751
> 
> 
> As an extra bit of info: I was originally thinking of getting a streaming device like the WD Live for the DLNA support but I figured I'd be better off just buying a new Blu-Ray player. I'll have one less device to plug in the wall and TV. In terms of DLNA performance, would I be better off with a WD Live?



That depends. The WD Live can pretty much play anything you throw at it. The Sony BD players that have good DLNA support best work within a more limited subset of files supported.


The Sony will play MKV AVC Mpeg 4 fine with DTS MA , DTS and DD


M2TS with Mpeg 2 and VC-1 will play fine


AVI with XVID will play fine


h264 mp4 m4v should play fine


AAC, mp3 audio all play fine


All the above will play native.


That covers a good chunk of what a lot of folks may have on their hard drives.


Note though that the Sony doesn't provide any artwork for video material under DLNA.


----------



## VikenK

Thanks for the replies! I'm having a difficult time finding stores that have live demo units that I can try out. That's two vouches for the Sony. I'll have to try to find a way to check one out. What's most important to me is that the DLNA browser is quick and responsive and will display all my pictures.


One thing that I don't like about the PlayStation is that it doesn't seem to "see" all my folders. Sometimes I'll browse the network and the PS3 won't see a folder full of pictures even though I know it's there. Also, if I create a new folder and fill it with pictures, the PS3 won't show the folder right away. It often takes one or two days for the folder to show. Perhaps Windows needs time to index it?


That's the one behavior that I'm hoping the S790 won't exhibit.


----------



## tbraden32

Does the Panny show images for the video folders somit can mirror my htpc or are there units that do this?


----------



## insanecollector

I need a Samsung blu-ray player to pair with my parents Samsung LCD. 3D is not needed but if that is the best player, I will pick it up. Streaming would just be Netflix but has to be Wifi. I would like the price to be under $149.99. I have Best Buy gift cards but I am willing to order from anywhere. Thank you.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *insanecollector*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14490#post_22744818
> 
> 
> I need a Samsung blu-ray player to pair with my parents Samsung LCD. 3D is not needed but if that is the best player, I will pick it up. Streaming would just be Netflix but has to be Wifi. I would like the price to be under $149.99. I have Best Buy gift cards but I am willing to order from anywhere. Thank you.



The Samsung players do not have the best reputation. In this price category, the Sony BDP-S590 and Panasonic DMP-BDT220 are highest rated. "Best" depends on what features are important to the end user. Any specific reason you are looking for the best Samsung player, rather than the best player for the money?


----------



## insanecollector




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14490#post_22744894
> 
> 
> The Samsung players do not have the best reputation. In this price category, the Sony BDP-S590 and Panasonic DMP-BDT220 are highest rated. "Best" depends on what features are important to the end user. Any specific reason you are looking for the best Samsung player, rather than the best player for the money?



My parents are low maint. And want one remote to control the tv & blu-ray player. They have not been able to use my Logitech Harmony remotes when they visit so I thought pairing their Samsung LCD and blu-ray player was the way to go. I know Samsung is not the best player out there but it is to make my parents life easier. I have a Sony 590 and like it and I love Panny blu-ray players but it would still be another remote. My parents do not stream a lot but do from time to time so the actual playing of blu-rays is priority number 1.


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *insanecollector*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14490#post_22744902
> 
> 
> My parents are low maint. And want one remote to control the tv & blu-ray player. They have not been able to use my Logitech Harmony remotes when they visit so I thought pairing their Samsung LCD and blu-ray player was the way to go. I know Samsung is not the best player out there but it is to make my parents life easier. I have a Sony 590 and like it and I love Panny blu-ray players but it would still be another remote. My parents do not stream a lot but do from time to time so the actual playing of blu-rays is priority number 1.




I understand about the parents.. you do not want a samsung blu ray player. they will be more problems for your parents when it refuses to play certain movies.. you are better off with a differnt player.


Jacob


----------



## WRX_Rocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14490#post_22745073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *insanecollector*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14490#post_22744902
> 
> 
> My parents are low maint. And want one remote to control the tv & blu-ray player. They have not been able to use my Logitech Harmony remotes when they visit so I thought pairing their Samsung LCD and blu-ray player was the way to go. I know Samsung is not the best player out there but it is to make my parents life easier. I have a Sony 590 and like it and I love Panny blu-ray players but it would still be another remote. My parents do not stream a lot but do from time to time so the actual playing of blu-rays is priority number 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand about the parents.. you do not want a samsung blu ray player. they will be more problems for your parents when it refuses to play certain movies.. you are better off with a differnt player.
> 
> 
> Jacob
Click to expand...


Not to mention, most of today's remotes, with the use of a simple code, can control the tv as well. No different pushing 1 button for tv/blu-ray on a Samsung remote than a Sony or Panasonic remote.


----------



## beatmatcher247

I have a Cambridge 650 BD blu ray player, and I really enjoy the analog section on this unit and intend to continue to use it for listening to cds.


I recently picked up a Panasonic VT50 and some 3d glasses. I was dissapointed to find out that my Cambridge 650BD does not support 3d. I thought that video was video, and that I did not need anything special to play 3d blu rays, I was wrong apparently.


My display, speakers, and electronics are quite revealing of shortcoming in video and audio.


Most important to me is sound quality and picture quality, however, I do not want to pay a lot for a great DAC as I will be using the DAC on my 650BD for playing cds. I really have no need for an analog section at all.


Can I get by on the cheap here and not be missing anything?


Panasonic DMPBDT110?


Upconversion is not important to me as I only will be playing 3d blu rays.


Please advise.


----------



## BillP

The 110 is last year's model. You'd be better off with the Panny 220 or the Sony 590. Yes, they are all you'd need. But if you want to replace your Cambridge, there is always Oppo 105 for both 3D and music (even better analog audio than your Cambridge).


----------



## cssnms

Upgrading the theater room equipment. I recently hung a 65" VT50 on the wall, now I need to replace my antiquated Denon receiver and Elite BDP. Going with the Marantz SR5007 receiver and I am leaning towards pairing it with the Marantz UD5007 BDP. Does anyone have any real world experience with the Marantz?


----------



## BillP

Have you considered an Oppo BluRay player? The 103 is less expensive than the Marantz, while the 105 is more expensive. Will you be using digital audio outs, or analog? If digital, save some money and go with the 103 over the Marantz. If analog audio, the 105 is considerably more expensive, but also has better audio.


----------



## Holiday121

Im in need of a bluray player because I don't want to burn out my ps3.


I need something that will produce good audio for a 7.3 dedicated home theater . I have a onkyo 818 receiver.

Streaming does not really matter to me I have a wd live if I need to stream something t. Netflix etc etc does not matter as well. Good picture quality and best audio . Oppo is out of my price range and i don't think I need any of the upscaling.


Thanks


----------



## Defcon

I have a Sony BDP-S185. Unfortunately when I bought it I didn't know that the Netflix support didn't include CC. Looking to replace it with something that has a faster UI and more customization. I read about the custom firmware for Panasonic players but not sure how useful it is, most of the features seem to be about enabling things disabled in certain markets, not adding anything new. A good remote is also important, or if there's a good remote app I can use with my phone.


Since most people recommend either the S590 or BDP220, are the LG/Samsung players not considered as good. If the new player won't be any faster than my S185, them I probably won't upgrade.


----------



## cssnms

Bill, I am using digital. Other than price is there any other reason I should consider the Oppo over the Marantz? Do you have experience with the new Marantz? I have heard the Marantz is a wonderful BDP for the money - not to mention it looks great when paired with the SR5007. Since cost is part of the discussion I should mention, I am getting a break on price since I am looking at a bundle.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cssnms*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14490#post_22748910
> 
> 
> Bill, I am using digital. Other than price is there any other reason I should consider the Oppo over the Marantz? Do you have experience with the new Marantz? I have heard the Marantz is a wonderful BDP for the money - not to mention it looks great when paired with the SR5007. Since cost is part of the discussion I should mention, I am getting a break on price since I am looking at a bundle.


If you are using digital for audio, not sure why you would go with a $600 Marantz, unless your deal is a great one. Most would prefer the Oppo 103 for excellent overall performance including BluRay and upscaled DVD and Netflix streaming (for $500). You could save even more money and go with a Panny or Sony if you are just going digital. I personally wouldn't recommend any other brand other than Marantz, Oppo, Panny or Sony.


Check out the Oppo dedicated threads, and the Oppo website, which has links to professional reviews (which are all excellent).


----------



## cssnms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14490#post_22748962
> 
> 
> If you are using digital for audio, not sure why you would go with a $600 Marantz, unless your deal is a great one. Most would prefer the Oppo 103 for excellent overall performance including BluRay and upscaled DVD and Netflix streaming (for $500). You could save even more money and go with a Panny or Sony if you are just going digital. I personally wouldn't recommend any other brand other than Marantz, Oppo, Panny or Sony.
> 
> Check out the Oppo dedicated threads, and the Oppo website, which has links to professional reviews (which are all excellent).



Not to sound snarky, but I appreciate that a lot of folks on here like the Oppo and that it is by most accounts a very good player.


However, aside form price, why would "most" prefer the Oppo? Is the performance of the Marantz ud5007 not equal to or better than that of the Oppo 103? Do you have personal experience with the Marantz to compare it against the Oppo? I have only found a few reviews and they were all VERY favorable.


Let's say for conversation sake that I am getting the Marantz for about the same price as the 103.


----------



## teachsac

Even though the Marantz would match my gear, I would still get the Oppo. Sorry. The Oppo offers much more for the price plus excellent CS. I have owned Marantz and Denon in the past.


S~


----------



## cssnms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14490#post_22749142
> 
> 
> Even though the Marantz would match my gear, I would still get the Oppo. Sorry. *The Oppo offers much more for the price* plus excellent CS. I have owned Marantz and Denon in the past.
> 
> S~



What "more" does the Oppo offer??? While I appreciate that you have experience with the Oppo, do you have personal experience with the ud5007?


I keep hearing Oppo on here, but nobody can seem to distinguish the benefits of the Oppo (other than -$100) over the Marantz ud5007. And just because you've owned Denon and Marantz in the past does not lend itself to this discussion. The Marantz ud5007 is NOTHING like the Marantz players of the past.


----------



## teachsac

The 5007 is not that different than the 5005. Marantz added DVD-A support and VUDU support. The Oppo offers Pandora, 2D->3D conversion, QDEO Kyoto-G2H video processor, 4K scaling, MHL input (supports ROKU streaming stick), an HDMI input to allow the 103 to be used as a video processor for other sources. The Oppo can also be modded for Region Free playback.


S~


----------



## BillP

cssnms, it is your money, so go with whichever is best for you. My main point was that I would not pay more for the Marantz than the Oppo 103. For the same price, it's probably a toss up, although again, I think most here would go with the Oppo. No, I do not have personal experience with the Marantz, and yes, Marantz does have a great reputation. But so does Oppo, and professional reviews are pretty much all favoring the Oppo's over all other players at their respective price points. If you are going digital for audio, and only need the player for BluRays, again you should also consider a less expensive Panny or Sony.


Why are you so interested in a Marantz if going digital audio? A main reason to pay for the higher priced players in general is for the audio DACs. Will you be using it as a universal player for SACD/DVD-A? Streaming? Upscaling a lot of SD DVDs?


----------



## cssnms

Okay you convinced me,,, I purchased the Oppo 103 today.










Thanks for the 411 guys.


----------



## Carphunter

Got a nice low-price deal on the ten year set of Red vs Blue box set on blu ray... now I better get a player to watch them on










Was just gonna buy a cheapie lg bp200 when I saw a deal on them, and a few positive reviews...


But did a little more reading and now am nicely confused.

I'm running an onkyo tr-606 receiver and a samsung 67" led rear projection tv.


I want a player to load as quickly as possible (but not to break the bank on price for that feature)

good-excellent upscaling (I'm running a toshiba hd player right now, and it upscales great...don't wanna lose out on that).

wifi's ok... but i've got easy access to hardwire... so wifi's not required.

i may wish to play netflix/amazon through it... but i run my computer directly to the system as well, so even that's not a requirement


currently have read about the samsung 5300, the sony 390/590, etc, panasonic 220, lg 200 and 620. and have no clue which road to go down.


lower price is attractive...but if that means the thing is buggy or slow as hell, i'd pay more money.

tiaa for suggestions.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carphunter*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14520#post_22751443
> 
> 
> Got a nice low-price deal on the ten year set of Red vs Blue box set on blu ray... now I better get a player to watch them on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was just gonna buy a cheapie lg bp200 when I saw a deal on them, and a few positive reviews...
> 
> But did a little more reading and now am nicely confused.
> 
> I'm running an onkyo tr-606 receiver and a samsung 67" led rear projection tv.
> 
> I want a player to load as quickly as possible (but not to break the bank on price for that feature)
> 
> good-excellent upscaling (I'm running a toshiba hd player right now, and it upscales great...don't wanna lose out on that).
> 
> wifi's ok... but i've got easy access to hardwire... so wifi's not required.
> 
> i may wish to play netflix/amazon through it... but i run my computer directly to the system as well, so even that's not a requirement
> 
> currently have read about the samsung 5300, the sony 390/590, etc, panasonic 220, lg 200 and 620. and have no clue which road to go down.
> 
> lower price is attractive...but if that means the thing is buggy or slow as hell, i'd pay more money.
> 
> tiaa for suggestions.


I would go Sony 590 or Panasonic 220. Personally, I would stay away from Samsung. They are not highly regarded here. I've had two. One lasted a day (1st gen), the other about 6 months before I gave it away with a TV I sold. The Sony will allow you to have 5.1 audio on Amazon when available.


S~


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14520#post_22751580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carphunter*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14520#post_22751443
> 
> 
> Got a nice low-price deal on the ten year set of Red vs Blue box set on blu ray... now I better get a player to watch them on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was just gonna buy a cheapie lg bp200 when I saw a deal on them, and a few positive reviews...
> 
> But did a little more reading and now am nicely confused.
> 
> I'm running an onkyo tr-606 receiver and a samsung 67" led rear projection tv.
> 
> I want a player to load as quickly as possible (but not to break the bank on price for that feature)
> 
> good-excellent upscaling (I'm running a toshiba hd player right now, and it upscales great...don't wanna lose out on that).
> 
> wifi's ok... but i've got easy access to hardwire... so wifi's not required.
> 
> i may wish to play netflix/amazon through it... but i run my computer directly to the system as well, so even that's not a requirement
> 
> currently have read about the samsung 5300, the sony 390/590, etc, panasonic 220, lg 200 and 620. and have no clue which road to go down.
> 
> lower price is attractive...but if that means the thing is buggy or slow as hell, i'd pay more money.
> 
> tiaa for suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> I would go Sony 590 or Panasonic 220. Personally, I would stay away from Samsung. They are not highly regarded here. I've had two. One lasted a day (1st gen), the other about 6 months before I gave it away with a TV I sold. The Sony will allow you to have 5.1 audio on Amazon when available.
> 
> 
> S~
Click to expand...


The area where the Sony might fall short would be upscaling. A number of users have complained about that on the 390/590 owners thread. I am very happy with my 590s (I have two), but use with 40" TVs, not a 69". While I have not used the Panasonic, it sounds to have better options for upscaling. You could also step up to the Sony BDP-S790 which has upscaling features not included on the budget Sony players.


I would stay away from LG players as they tend to be buggy.


----------



## tbraden32

Can you explain more about the Sony and Panny upscaling features? What exactly do they do to upscale (improvement by how much) and how do they compare to the more expensive Oppo players, because everyone says Oppo's upscaling is great.


----------



## Holiday121

I don't need upscaling at all because my onkyo 818 has one of the best inside it and I do not watch regular DVDs. I need a player that can play all the best audio formats for the newer movies and maybe the ability to play mkv files . Any suggestions


----------



## johncourt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbraden32*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14520#post_22751900
> 
> 
> Can you explain more about the Sony and Panny upscaling features? What exactly do they do to upscale (improvement by how much) and how do they compare to the more expensive Oppo players, because everyone says Oppo's upscaling is great.



The Oppo's use a marvell processor. As do some pioneer receivers. These processors probably sweeten the signal, by boosting color, contrast, and sharpness. Panasonic uses an in-house processor. They also have specific settings to boost sharpness and otherwise 'enhance' the signal.


I can't speak for oppo, but panasonic and sony upscaling look pretty similar, until you use panasonic's player specific settings, which can add a bit of pop and sharpness to dvd's.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbraden32*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14520#post_22751900
> 
> 
> Can you explain more about the Sony and Panny upscaling features? What exactly do they do to upscale (improvement by how much) and how do they compare to the more expensive Oppo players, because everyone says Oppo's upscaling is great.



Well, I think upscaling perception depends on personal preference. There are a variety of different methods that can be used which determine how hundreds of thousands of pixels are multiplied to represent millions of pixels. Some methods can make the image look soft, others may be sharper, but may exhibit more artifacts.


The Sony BDP-S590 has basically one setting that is not customizable. I understand the Panasonic 220 and Sony BDP-S790 have more options, though I can't speak to what specific options are provided. The 790 has a higher end processor and 4k upscaling which the lower end Sony players do not have.


I used to use an LG player which had options to set sharpening (or turn it off), noise reduction, etc. which impact the perception of upscaling, though personally I pretty much turned all of the enhancements off when I had the choice.


----------



## Carphunter

To me, sounds like a coin flip from the 220 to 590. reading amazon reviews, 220 gets dinged more, but its review count is higher.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carphunter*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14520#post_22753005
> 
> 
> To me, sounds like a coin flip from the 220 to 590. reading amazon reviews, 220 gets dinged more, but its review count is higher.


The Panny is slightly faster loading, but the Sony is better for certain files. I agree it's a coin flip, depending on the features most important to you.


----------



## Carphunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14520#post_22753296
> 
> 
> The Panny is slightly faster loading, but the Sony is better for certain files. I agree it's a coin flip, depending on the features most important to you.



Which file types are we talking about?


----------



## Holiday121

Do any players play back full iso bluray files


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Holiday121*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14520#post_22753536
> 
> 
> Do any players play back full iso bluray files



No, you'll need one of the media server products for that: http://www.avsforum.com/f/39/networking-media-servers-amp-content-streamers 


-Bill


----------



## cssnms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cssnms*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14520#post_22750825
> 
> 
> Okay you convinced me,,, I purchased the Oppo 103 today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the 411 guys.



Ordered my Oppo yesterday from Amazon and it showed up today - love Amazon.


I got it hooked up and broke it in with Avatar. The movie took a little longer to load up than I thought but overall pretty quick by comparison to my outgoing Elite BDP 05FD, which would not play the movie at all.


----------



## Carphunter

If I'm not doing 3d... is there any reason to get the 590 over the 390 sony?


----------



## tbraden32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johncourt*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14520#post_22752321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbraden32*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14520#post_22751900
> 
> 
> Can you explain more about the Sony and Panny upscaling features? What exactly do they do to upscale (improvement by how much) and how do they compare to the more expensive Oppo players, because everyone says Oppo's upscaling is great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Oppo's use a marvell processor. As do some pioneer receivers. These processors probably sweeten the signal, by boosting color, contrast, and sharpness. Panasonic uses an in-house processor. They also have specific settings to boost sharpness and otherwise 'enhance' the signal.
> 
> 
> I can't speak for oppo, but panasonic and sony upscaling look pretty similar, until you use panasonic's player specific settings, which can add a bit of pop and sharpness to dvd's.
Click to expand...


So I have a Pioneer SC-07 avr. Assuming its processor is as good as or better then these lower end players?


----------



## Carphunter

Tossed the coin, went with the 220.


Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## DJLittleMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carphunter*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14520#post_22755810
> 
> 
> Tossed the coin, went with the 220.
> 
> Thanks for the assistance.



I just got one for Christmas. Loving it so far. Good luck with yours!


----------



## pauliem55

Trying to decide between the Oppo 103 and Panasonic Bdt500. Don't need 3D but need analogue audio output. No need for streaming really, since I have a AppleTv 2. Really only watch Bluray (don't have any sacd or DVD-audio). Have a Pioneer 5080 which has pretty good processing, so don't know if I really need the Oppo for the HMI input, but think it will be better? Also the Bdt500 is more affordable compared to the Oppo. Any thoughts?


----------



## dmueller9834

Hey guys,


Need some help quick. I have a Toshiba HDTV serial code - 46G300U, Yamaha HTIB serial code - YHT 497BL, XBOX 360. Looking for a blu-ray to add to my collection! So many choices I'm starting to lose my mind haha. I would want wi-fi connection for my blu-ray player, a fairly reasonable price (150$ and under). For this price what are some good recommendations?


Thanks in advance,


Devin


----------



## spec1alk

I currently have a Sony BDP-BX2 (Costco branded version of the S360). It is dying, so I am looking at a new player.


It sounds like the Panasonic DMP-BDT220 is highly recommended, and it is on sale from Fry's for 79.99 with free shipping . Does that make it a no-brainer? Are there any other contenders in the $100 or less price range?


----------



## dpilot83

Hi all. New here. Our DVD player just went bad on us so I figured I might as well get a Blu-ray player.


Our TV is just a regular TV. I don't know how big it is but I would guess maybe 27". I totally understand that the TV will never be able to keep up with any Blu-ray player we might buy, but I'm sure we'll upgrade the TV someday.


As far as inputs, the TV has component inputs (Y, Cb, Cr, L, R) and then regular input (Video, L, R) and then an old style antenna input. My main concern is buying a Blu-Ray player that will force us to switch TV's. I don't want to have to do that until the TV gives up.


My normal method in life is to buy good to high quality stuff and keep it forever. I absolutely do not like things that break or otherwise cause problems. That being said, I don't need every gadget out there. I'm not terribly concerned about whether I'll be able to watch in 3D 5 years from now when we have a better TV. I am absolutely not willing to spend more than $500 but if I can get something that won't cause me grief for 1/5 of that, I'll be a happy man. After briefly looking things over I was thinking maybe the Panasonic DMP-BDT220 might fit the bill. Does that sound like a decent choice or is there anything else I should be considering? Thanks.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spec1alk*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14520#post_22758674
> 
> 
> I currently have a Sony BDP-BX2 (Costco branded version of the S360). It is dying, so I am looking at a new player.
> 
> It sounds like the Panasonic DMP-BDT220 is highly recommended, and it is on sale from Fry's for 79.99 with free shipping . Does that make it a no-brainer? Are there any other contenders in the $100 or less price range?



I think the current Sony model (S590?) is available for under $100. It seems to be a toss up here between the Panny you mention and the Sony. Fry's does have good prices - however - they don't always clearly disclose whether the object they are selling is new or used. (The use euphemisms like "reconditioned"," remanufactured", "factory inspected"/)


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dpilot83*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14520#post_22758751
> 
> 
> Hi all. New here. Our DVD player just went bad on us so I figured I might as well get a Blu-ray player.
> 
> Our TV is just a regular TV. I don't know how big it is but I would guess maybe 27". I totally understand that the TV will never be able to keep up with any Blu-ray player we might buy, but I'm sure we'll upgrade the TV someday.
> 
> As far as inputs, the TV has component inputs (Y, Cb, Cr, L, R) and then regular input (Video, L, R) and then an old style antenna input. My main concern is buying a Blu-Ray player that will force us to switch TV's. I don't want to have to do that until the TV gives up.
> 
> My normal method in life is to buy good to high quality stuff and keep it forever. I absolutely do not like things that break or otherwise cause problems. That being said, I don't need every gadget out there. I'm not terribly concerned about whether I'll be able to watch in 3D 5 years from now when we have a better TV. I am absolutely not willing to spend more than $500 but if I can get something that won't cause me grief for 1/5 of that, I'll be a happy man. After briefly looking things over I was thinking maybe the Panasonic DMP-BDT220 might fit the bill. Does that sound like a decent choice or is there anything else I should be considering? Thanks.


I don't think the 220 or any affordable 2012 or 2011 model has component outputs. You'll need to look at older models on ebay. The sony 570 is a good one with component. Panny from that year had Netflix, Hulu and Amazon issues but was fine for discs. I think there is a thread listing a few other models with component.


On the other hand, since you have a just a 27" TV, you could just use a current model player's composite output (Y/R/W). You'll take a hit in picture quality, but you may not even notice on that set. The most popular around here are the panasonic 220 you were thinking of and the sony 590. Both will work fine over composite, but the menus won't look so hot.


----------



## crystalfinger

Happy new years! I am filling the pieces of my audio/video system and I need some help making the right decision. It basically looks like this :

*Video*

-Panasonic UT50 HDTV hooked up to cable directly via coaxial (no set top box, don't want one), XBOX 360 via component and ethernet for streaming movies

*Audio*

-Marantz stereo receiver (1972, RCA inputs only) hooked up to an Airport Express, turntable and a Sony DVD player which I use exclusively for CDs.


I would like to find a way to connect the Marantz receiver to the Panasonic hdtv so I can use the stereo instead of the tv for streaming, Blu-Ray and regular DVD audio.


I was hoping I could use HDMI ARC with the hdtv and output to the stereo thru the BDP analog output. But Im not sure if I correctly understand how ARC works with Blu-Ray players. If the hdtv is the audio source, will ARC enable the BDP to send an analog "downmix" to the receiver?


If I just use streaming services on a Sony BDP S590, for example, is that better video quality, worse or the same?


Done a lot of reading and searching on this but I can't find a definitive answer and was hoping to avoid trial and error.


thanks!


----------



## dpilot83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14520#post_22759214
> 
> 
> I don't think the 220 or any affordable 2012 or 2011 model has component outputs. You'll need to look at older models on ebay. The sony 570 is a good one with component. Panny from that year had Netflix, Hulu and Amazon issues but was fine for discs. I think there is a thread listing a few other models with component.
> 
> On the other hand, since you have a just a 27" TV, you could just use a current model player's composite output (Y/R/W). You'll take a hit in picture quality, but you may not even notice on that set. The most popular around here are the panasonic 220 you were thinking of and the sony 590. Both will work fine over composite, but the menus won't look so hot.



Thanks for the response. So you're saying that on both of these they probably have some other output such as HDMI that will hook up to a new TV (when we get one) and will not degrade quality I assume? So the only drawback that we'll experience is the menu's will look ugly until we get a new TV?


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crystalfinger*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14520#post_22759295
> 
> 
> Happy new years! I am filling the pieces of my audio/video system and I need some help making the right decision. It basically looks like this :
> 
> *Video*
> 
> -Panasonic UT50 HDTV hooked up to cable directly via coaxial (no set top box, don't want one), XBOX 360 via component and ethernet for streaming movies
> 
> *Audio*
> 
> -Marantz stereo receiver (1972, RCA inputs only) hooked up to an Airport Express, turntable and a Sony DVD player which I use exclusively for CDs.
> 
> 
> I would like to find a way to connect the Marantz receiver to the Panasonic hdtv so I can use the stereo instead of the tv for streaming, Blu-Ray and regular DVD audio.
> 
> 
> I was hoping I could use HDMI ARC with the hdtv and output to the stereo thru the BDP analog output. But Im not sure if I correctly understand how ARC works with Blu-Ray players. If the hdtv is the audio source, will ARC enable the BDP to send an analog "downmix" to the receiver?
> 
> 
> If I just use streaming services on a Sony BDP S590, for example, is that better video quality, worse or the same?
> 
> 
> Done a lot of reading and searching on this but I can't find a definitive answer and was hoping to avoid trial and error.
> 
> 
> thanks!



ARC is for use with HDMI receivers. For instance, if you purchased a new AVR, ARC could allow you to use a single HDMI cable to connect the receiver to the TV. In addition to that HDMI sending video from the various input sources from AVR to the display, the ARC could send audio from the TV sources (tuner, SmartTV apps, etc.) back to the AVR to output the audio using the same cable using to feed video to the display from other HDMI sources.


In your case, you have no need for ARC. You simply need to connect the analog RCA outputs from your TV to an input on your receiver, then any source plugged into the TV should pass audio through to the receiver. Then configure the TV not to use the built in speakers.


The Blu-ray player will automatically downmix the audio to stereo when it sends the audio to the TV over HDMI.


----------



## crystalfinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14520#post_22759521
> 
> 
> ARC is for use with HDMI receivers. For instance, if you purchased a new AVR, ARC could allow you to use a single HDMI cable to connect the receiver to the TV. In addition to that HDMI sending video from the various input sources from AVR to the display, the ARC could send audio from the TV sources (tuner, SmartTV apps, etc.) back to the AVR to output the audio using the same cable using to feed video to the display from other HDMI sources.
> 
> In your case, you have no need for ARC. You simply need to connect the analog RCA outputs from your TV to an input on your receiver, then any source plugged into the TV should pass audio through to the receiver. Then configure the TV not to use the built in speakers.
> 
> The Blu-ray player will automatically downmix the audio to stereo when it sends the audio to the TV over HDMI.



Thanks for the quick reply Vampidemic. Sadly, the new Panasonic hdtvs do not include analog outputs only digital (HDMI and optical). The original plan was to use a simple DAC until I learned they do not decode dobly digital signals. I was hoping I could use a BDP to act as a simple receiver.


I took a closer look at the S590 manual, and you're absolutely right - it does not indicate that the HDMI output is ARC enabled. Overly optimistic on my part..


Are there any DV players that have ARC enabled HDMI?


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dpilot83*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14520#post_22758751
> 
> 
> Hi all. New here. Our DVD player just went bad on us so I figured I might as well get a Blu-ray player.
> 
> Our TV is just a regular TV. I don't know how big it is but I would guess maybe 27". I totally understand that the TV will never be able to keep up with any Blu-ray player we might buy, but I'm sure we'll upgrade the TV someday.
> 
> As far as inputs, the TV has component inputs (Y, Cb, Cr, L, R) and then regular input (Video, L, R) and then an old style antenna input. My main concern is buying a Blu-Ray player that will force us to switch TV's. I don't want to have to do that until the TV gives up.
> 
> My normal method in life is to buy good to high quality stuff and keep it forever. I absolutely do not like things that break or otherwise cause problems. That being said, I don't need every gadget out there. I'm not terribly concerned about whether I'll be able to watch in 3D 5 years from now when we have a better TV. I am absolutely not willing to spend more than $500 but if I can get something that won't cause me grief for 1/5 of that, I'll be a happy man. After briefly looking things over I was thinking maybe the Panasonic DMP-BDT220 might fit the bill. Does that sound like a decent choice or is there anything else I should be considering? Thanks.




You didn't provide any specifics about your TV. Is this just a 4:3 aspect ratio standard definition CRT TV set, or a widescreen HDTV set of some sort with only analog inputs?


If you have a standard definition TV, you could use the composite output of most any Blu-ray player to connect to your TV, but the only benefits you're going to get out of upgrading to Blu-ray is compatibility with Blu-ray media and any other features not typically included on DVD players (network based content, for example). This kind of makes sense to me if you invest a significant amount of money in media or if you want the network services such as Netflix, but you should keep a few things in mind:


1) Most disc players are designed to be mass manufactured as cheaply as possible. They're not really designed to last, and they're certainly not designed to be repaired cost effectively. This helps to ensure a future market for their successors. I understand the desire to buy things that last, I miss those days, but that's generally not the way things are made anymore. The Oppo players seem to be an exception to that, but unless you really have a desire for the high end features of the Oppo players, in my mind it would seem silly to drop $500 on a Blu-ray player when you could easily buy yourself a 32" LCD and a decent Blu-ray player for that price.


2) Most BD players, especially in the sub $200 price range, are not designed for high performance over analog audio and video outputs. Most consumers use BD players with HDMI equipped TVs and they work great that way, but the newer players are increasingly not intended to be used any other way. I have not actually used a BD player with an older standard definition TV set via composite connection, but I would not be surprised if it performed worse than the DVD player you are replacing, especially when playing BD discs, which the player will have to downscale to a lower resolution in real time to output to your TV.


Overall, just understand that you're going against the grain if you decide to use a new BD player with an older standard definition TV set. I would tend to recommend either picking up a cheap DVD player to keep you going until you're ready to buy your next TV set, or think about making the jump to an HDTV sooner than later. Otherwise, just understand that your old CRT set is likely to outlast your new BD player. In particular, the optical disc drives tend to wear out after a few years (sometimes sooner), and when that happens it is typically less expensive to replace the entire player than to fix it.


If you have an HDTV with 720i or greater resolution, that changes things. In that case, you will see a benefit to upgrading to Blu-ray, but only if you get an older player that has Component outputs. This is due to "Analog Sunset" (do a search for it) as 2012 and beyond players do not support component outputs. You'll want a 2010 or earlier player or to otherwise ensure that the player you get does not downscale HD content over the HD component outputs.


----------



## spec1alk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14520#post_22758934
> 
> 
> I think the current Sony model (S590?) is available for under $100. It seems to be a toss up here between the Panny you mention and the Sony. Fry's does have good prices - however - they don't always clearly disclose whether the object they are selling is new or used. (The use euphemisms like "reconditioned"," remanufactured", "factory inspected"/)



I ended up going with the Panasonic 220 from Amazon. It was $20 more, but was in stock and I trust Amazon more than Fry's. I also get free 2-day shipping as a prime member. The deciding factor for me was that the disc loading times and Amazon Instant Video interface are better on the Panasonic. My wife also likes the look of the Panasonic better, and I am kind of leary of the Sony after the "cannot operate this disc" messages I have been getting.


----------



## dpilot83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14550#post_22759769
> 
> 
> You didn't provide any specifics about your TV. Is this just a 4:3 aspect ratio standard definition CRT TV set, or a widescreen HDTV set of some sort with only analog inputs?
> 
> If you have a standard definition TV, you could use the composite output of most any Blu-ray player to connect to your TV, but the only benefits you're going to get out of upgrading to Blu-ray is compatibility with Blu-ray media and any other features not typically included on DVD players (network based content, for example). This kind of makes sense to me if you invest a significant amount of money in media or if you want the network services such as Netflix, but you should keep a few things in mind:
> 
> 1) Most disc players are designed to be mass manufactured as cheaply as possible. They're not really designed to last, and they're certainly not designed to be repaired cost effectively. This helps to ensure a future market for their successors. I understand the desire to buy things that last, I miss those days, but that's generally not the way things are made anymore. The Oppo players seem to be an exception to that, but unless you really have a desire for the high end features of the Oppo players, in my mind it would seem silly to drop $500 on a Blu-ray player when you could easily buy yourself a 32" LCD and a decent Blu-ray player for that price.
> 
> 2) Most BD players, especially in the sub $200 price range, are not designed for high performance over analog audio and video outputs. Most consumers use BD players with HDMI equipped TVs and they work great that way, but the newer players are increasingly not intended to be used any other way. I have not actually used a BD player with an older standard definition TV set via composite connection, but I would not be surprised if it performed worse than the DVD player you are replacing, especially when playing BD discs, which the player will have to downscale to a lower resolution in real time to output to your TV.
> 
> Overall, just understand that you're going against the grain if you decide to use a new BD player with an older standard definition TV set. I would tend to recommend either picking up a cheap DVD player to keep you going until you're ready to buy your next TV set, or think about making the jump to an HDTV sooner than later. Otherwise, just understand that your old CRT set is likely to outlast your new BD player. In particular, the optical disc drives tend to wear out after a few years (sometimes sooner), and when that happens it is typically less expensive to replace the entire player than to fix it.
> 
> If you have an HDTV with 720i or greater resolution, that changes things. In that case, you will see a benefit to upgrading to Blu-ray, but only if you get an older player that has Component outputs. This is due to "Analog Sunset" (do a search for it) as 2012 and beyond players do not support component outputs. You'll want a 2010 or earlier player or to otherwise ensure that the player you get does not downscale HD content over the HD component outputs.



That was an amazing reply. Thanks. Our TV is a normal CRT. It was given to us so that's why I don't know much about it. Sounds like I have a decision to make then. Either buy both now or go with a DVD player. I really do appreciate your insight. Thanks.


----------



## ad720




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ad720*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14400#post_22693139
> 
> 
> Good questions. I really don't know what I want to do with it so I should do some research. Thanks for the info.



Following up - I ended up with the LG BP220 and the load time is faster and it's more featured so I am happy.


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spec1alk*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14550#post_22759839
> 
> 
> I ended up going with the Panasonic 220 from Amazon. It was $20 more, but was in stock and I trust Amazon more than Fry's. I also get free 2-day shipping as a prime member. The deciding factor for me was that the disc loading times and Amazon Instant Video interface are better on the Panasonic. My wife also likes the look of the Panasonic better, and I am kind of leary of the Sony after the "cannot operate this disc" messages I have been getting.



The interface may be better in terms of artwork support and eye candy but the fact the Sony supports wishlists and more importantly dolby digital 5.1 bitstream output for amazon makes it a better overal amazon player.


----------



## dmikester1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14370#post_22667697
> 
> 
> I don't have a direct answer to your question, but most manufacturers release new models earlier in the year and the new Oppo's don't seem to have dual band Wi-Fi, so I'm guessing no.
> 
> Some manufactures that previously offered dual band Wi-Fi have removed it from newer models, presumably to lower cost. I believe both Sony and LG have done this.
> 
> Since this feature seems to be uncommon, have you considered using a dual band wireless bridge to feed the Ethernet jack on your player? This may yield better performance than the cheap wireless components built into most players regardless of whether dual band or not. If you go that route you can pick a player based on other features that can't be easily worked around and possibly use the bridge to feed other devices in the same location as well.



I like your thinking. I might have to go that route of getting the bridge along with a good BR player that has everything else that I want.

Thank you


----------



## ProfD

Hi ! (First post !)


What do people think of the


Panasonic - 3D Wi-Fi Built-In Blu-ray Player - DMP-BDT220 ?


It is currently $99 at Best Buy. I just ordered a Panasonic p50ut50 for my basement with a Denon AVR-1613 for 5.1 surround, and I wanted a decent 3d blu ray player to go with it...


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ProfD*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14550#post_22764732
> 
> 
> Hi ! (First post !)
> 
> What do people think of the
> 
> Panasonic - 3D Wi-Fi Built-In Blu-ray Player - DMP-BDT220 ?
> 
> It is currently $99 at Best Buy. I just ordered a Panasonic p50ut50 for my basement with a Denon AVR-1613 for 5.1 surround, and I wanted a decent 3d blu ray player to go with it...


The Panny 220 and Sony 590 are the 2 most popular 3D players (a coin flip), unless you want to go higher end with the Oppo 103.


----------



## ProfD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14550#post_22764779
> 
> 
> The Panny 220 and Sony 590 are the 2 most popular 3D players (a coin flip), unless you want to go higher end with the Oppo 103.



Thanks.


I'd rather buy a cheaper one (so that I don't feel as bad about replacing it later if I choose to do so). It is also hard for me to imagine my family taking advantage of (or appreciating) the higher end functionalities.


I just looked around and ordered the 220 from Frys.com for $79.99 with free shipping. It says "backordered" but hopefully it will come after not too long. I am not in immediate need of it anyways...


EDIT: I just read some posters saying that Frys.com sometimes sells "refurbs" without adequately informing the customer. How I can determine if Frys.com is planning to send me a refurb (I couldn't see any indication on the Fry page personally). If that were going to be the case I'd rather buy it new from BB.com for the extra $20.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ProfD*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14550#post_22764810
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just read some posters saying that Frys.com sometimes sells "refurbs" without adequately informing the customer. How I can determine if Frys.com is planning to send me a refurb (I couldn't see any indication on the Fry page personally). If that were going to be the case I'd rather buy it new from BB.com for the extra $20.


I believe that's illegal. I would print out the price from Frys website and bring it to Best Buy. They are really good at matching even online prices lately (probably because they are not doing so well). They definitely match Amazon prices! However, you need to wait until Frys has it available (they won't match it if Backordered).


----------



## PeteST

Happy holidays, everyone! I posted this on the Official S790 thread but thought it wouldn't hurt to also post it here.


I'm trying to replace my fat 40GB PS3 and have narrowed down my choice to either the S790 or BDT-500.

Upscaling is not too important, since I really don't use/watch DVD. I understand the BDT-500 may have slightly better audio than the S790, but that too is not terribly important in my particular 7.1 system/set-up.


Just looking for a reliable player that runs cool, is quiet, has the *quickest load time* and best possible 2D video quality. I know... why bother with a 3D player? Seems like manufactures pack the best performance (faster processors) into their 3D line of players.

Has anyone owned both of the above mentioned players? If so, which is faster in terms of load times? I realize load times are highly dependent on the disk content (java, etc...). Thanks!


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeteST*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14550#post_22765491
> 
> 
> Happy holidays, everyone! I posted this on the Official S790 thread but thought it wouldn't hurt to also post it here.
> 
> I'm trying to replace my fat 40GB PS3 and have narrowed down my choice to either the S790 or BDT-500.
> 
> Upscaling is not too important, since I really don't use/watch DVD. I understand the BDT-500 may have slightly better audio than the S790, but that too is not terribly important in my particular 7.1 system/set-up.
> 
> Just looking for a reliable player that runs cool, is quiet, has the *quickest load time* and best possible 2D video quality. I know... why bother with a 3D player? Seems like manufactures pack the best performance (faster processors) into their 3D line of players.
> 
> Has anyone owned both of the above mentioned players? If so, which is faster in terms of load times? I realize load times are highly dependent on the disk content (java, etc...). Thanks!


Several of us. The Panasonics are slightly faster loading. Remember, we're only talking seconds here and not minutes. Not sure you really need the 500 or 790 if you're not running 3D. What 's your setup? There is no difference in the Panasonic models AQ/PQ between players. The biggest thing for the 500 is it offers a less expensive analog solution than the Oppo. The 790 only adds more processing because it scales to 4K.


S~


----------



## PeteST




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14550#post_22765904
> 
> 
> Several of us. The Panasonics are slightly faster loading. Remember, we're only talking seconds here and not minutes. Not sure you really need the 500 or 790 if you're not running 3D. What 's your setup? There is no difference in the Panasonic models AQ/PQ between players. The biggest thing for the 500 is it offers a less expensive analog solution than the Oppo. The 790 only adds more processing because it scales to 4K.
> 
> S~



Thanks for the reply/feedback. My equipment consists of the following. It's a bit outdated, so please don't laugh.

Monitor: Elite Pro-141FD

Receiver: Elite VSX-84TXSi

Speakers: Revel Concerta line

Blu-ray player: PS3 (fat)

Everything is connected via HDMI.


If there are other (non-3D) players on the market that have blazingly fast load times, then I'd surely get one of those instead. However, it is my impression that manufacturers simply don't put the better (faster) chips/processors into their "regular" 2D players. Therefore, if you want faster load times and perhaps better 2D performance, you need to step up to their 3D players, which in general are packed with the better hardware & software.


Thoughts?


Pete


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeteST*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14550#post_22766155
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply/feedback. My equipment consists of the following. It's a bit outdated, so please don't laugh.
> 
> Monitor: Elite Pro-141FD
> 
> Receiver: Elite VSX-84TXSi
> 
> Speakers: Revel Concerta line
> 
> Blu-ray player: PS3 (fat)
> 
> Everything is connected via HDMI.
> 
> If there are other (non-3D) players on the market that have blazingly fast load times, then I'd surely get one of those instead. However, it is my impression that manufacturers simply don't put the better (faster) chips/processors into their "regular" 2D players. Therefore, if you want faster load times and perhaps better 2D performance, you need to step up to their 3D players, which in general are packed with the better hardware & software.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Pete


Panasonic uses the same proprietary chipset in all of their players. Features really distinguish their players. If you are running everything through your receiver, you can get by with the Panasonic 220. The non 3D Panasonics lose out in streaming features and such. You should be able to run one HDMI cable through your receiver to the TV and set the player to PCM for decoding. No real need for two HDMIs if you aren't using 3D.


S~


----------



## PeteST




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14550#post_22766426
> 
> 
> Panasonic uses the same proprietary chipset in all of their players. Features really distinguish their players. If you are running everything through your receiver, you can get by with the Panasonic 220. The non 3D Panasonics lose out in streaming features and such. You should be able to run one HDMI cable through your receiver to the TV and set the player to PCM for decoding. No real need for two HDMIs if you aren't using 3D.
> 
> S~



Hmmm... I thought I read somewhere that the 220 is slower (longer load times) than the 500. Yeah, not really interested in the ability to stream since the resulting PQ is still inferior to Blu-ray. Wish the local B&M's around here carried all three players (Bdt220, bdt500 and S790), so I could try/test for myself. If load times are the same between the 220 and 500 (and PQ is also the same of course), then I'm all over the 220.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeteST*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14550#post_22766487
> 
> 
> Hmmm... I thought I read somewhere that the 220 is slower (longer load times) than the 500. Yeah, not really interested in the ability to stream since the resulting PQ is still inferior to Blu-ray. Wish the local B&M's around here carried all three players (Bdt220, bdt500 and S790), so I could try/test for myself. If load times are the same between the 220 and 500 (and PQ is also the same of course), then I'm all over the 220.


Not so sure about that. Anyways. Either Panasonic or Sony are great choices. Each has its own advantages and disadvantages. Some objective, some subjective. Good luck with whichever you decide on.


S~


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeteST*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14550#post_22766487
> 
> 
> ...not really interested in the ability to stream since the resulting PQ is still inferior to Blu-ray.


Kind of an odd position to take. You're missing out on a lot of really good stuff. I assume you refuse to watch terrestrial TV, cable, satellite, FIOS and DVD as well. 1080p Netflix is excellent. 1080p Vudu is even better. Not BD quality of course, but quite close. I doubt you could tell the difference unless you closely examined both side by side.


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeteST*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14550#post_22766487
> 
> 
> Hmmm... I thought I read somewhere that the 220 is slower (longer load times) than the 500. Yeah, not really interested in the ability to stream since the resulting PQ is still inferior to Blu-ray. Wish the local B&M's around here carried all three players (Bdt220, bdt500 and S790), so I could try/test for myself. If load times are the same between the 220 and 500 (and PQ is also the same of course), then I'm all over the 220.



you might want to check out vudu. the PQ is closer to blu ray then say netflix.


Jacob


----------



## PeteST

Thanks for all the great feedback/suggestions. It helps. I'll probably start out with the BDT-220 and then see if I want/need to go up from there. I have/use FIOS and Blu-ray for high def content but greatly prefer Blu-ray for all movies. Never been interested in Netflix, Vudu, etc... simply because I always thought they were significantly inferior to Blu-ray. Yeah, I'm sort of a PQ snob. However, if Vudu is really that close to Blu-ray, then I'll have to give it a try. Thanks again & Happy New Year!


----------



## teachsac

VUDU gives you a free movie when signing up and registering your player. Give it a shot.


S~


----------



## PeteST




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14550#post_22768380
> 
> 
> VUDU gives you a free movie when signing up and registering your player. Give it a shot.
> 
> S~



Will do. Thanks again.

Of course, we all know where this will lead.

- buy the bdt220 & try/stream a Vudu 1080p movie

- discover I really like the convenience & surprisingly great PQ compared to Blu-ray

- want a player that has a greater feature set & faster streaming capabilities than the bdt220

- return the bdt220 and get the bdt500, s790 or one of the Oppo's

- ....


Oh well. January is my birthday month, after all!


----------



## teachsac

Still won't see a difference between the 220/500. The Oppo on the other hand is a different story. Down side of the Oppo is the amount of streaming apps. There's the ROKU for that, though.


S~


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeteST*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14550#post_22768456
> 
> 
> Will do. Thanks again.
> 
> Of course, we all know where this will lead.
> 
> - buy the bdt220 & try/stream a Vudu 1080p movie
> 
> - discover I really like the convenience & surprisingly great PQ compared to Blu-ray
> 
> - want a player that has a greater feature set & faster streaming capabilities than the bdt220
> 
> - return the bdt220 and get the bdt500, s790 or one of the Oppo's
> 
> - ....
> 
> Oh well. January is my birthday month, after all!



you cannt go wrong with getting an oppo. there are also 2 minute previews on vudu and free trailers as well.


Jacob


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crystalfinger*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14550#post_22759705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14520#post_22759521
> 
> 
> ARC is for use with HDMI receivers. For instance, if you purchased a new AVR, ARC could allow you to use a single HDMI cable to connect the receiver to the TV. In addition to that HDMI sending video from the various input sources from AVR to the display, the ARC could send audio from the TV sources (tuner, SmartTV apps, etc.) back to the AVR to output the audio using the same cable using to feed video to the display from other HDMI sources.
> 
> In your case, you have no need for ARC. You simply need to connect the analog RCA outputs from your TV to an input on your receiver, then any source plugged into the TV should pass audio through to the receiver. Then configure the TV not to use the built in speakers.
> 
> The Blu-ray player will automatically downmix the audio to stereo when it sends the audio to the TV over HDMI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply Vampidemic. Sadly, the new Panasonic hdtvs do not include analog outputs only digital (HDMI and optical). The original plan was to use a simple DAC until I learned they do not decode dobly digital signals. I was hoping I could use a BDP to act as a simple receiver.
> 
> 
> I took a closer look at the S590 manual, and you're absolutely right - it does not indicate that the HDMI output is ARC enabled. Overly optimistic on my part..
> 
> 
> Are there any DV players that have ARC enabled HDMI?
Click to expand...


I don't know of any BD players that can do this. However, you might look into something like this:

http://www.gefen.com/kvm/dproduct.jsp?prod_id=5980


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14550#post_22768656
> 
> 
> I don't know of any BD players that can do this. However, you might look into something like this:
> http://www.gefen.com/kvm/dproduct.jsp?prod_id=5980



the new oppo 103/105 can do it.


Jacob


----------



## molo1134

Hi, all. I'm looking into purchasing my first BD player, but am finding some difficulty in figuring out some of the details. I'm specifically looking for a region-free / multi-region (hackable) player. Important features for me include: HD component output (possibly with converter box), coax digital audio output, future-proofing regarding copy protection and updated keys, and low cost. Unimportant features to me would include BD live, wifi/ethernet connectivity, 3D and load time. My current candidate is the Toshiba BDX1200 with a converter box. Am I off the mark here?


The vexxing thing seems to be HDMI output and HDCP converter boxes. The newer HDCP versions don't look like they work with older HDMI to component converter boxes. It is unclear to me what versions are required on either end. Can anyone make any recommendations? Is any information available about what version of HDCP the BDX1200 uses?


Thanks much and happy new year.


----------



## crystalfinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14550#post_22768656
> 
> 
> I don't know of any BD players that can do this. However, you might look into something like this:
> http://www.gefen.com/kvm/dproduct.jsp?prod_id=5980



Awesome, been looking around for something like that. About the same price as buying Blu Ray with streaming, but if I decide to avoid a disc player that's an option (EDIT) - after reading reviews of this on Amazon Im sensing it's not entirely reliable, and there's some documented issues with sync due to the decoding. I think Im gonna look into a streaming blu ray player like the 220 or the s590 and listen to broadcast signals on the tv's speakers.


Jacob - I was reading up on the 103/105 back in November they're probably the units that gave me the idea in the first place.. wishlist.


----------



## snidely

Quote:

Originally Posted by ProfD


EDIT: I just read some posters saying that Frys.com sometimes sells "refurbs" without adequately informing the customer. How I can determine if Frys.com is planning to send me a refurb (I couldn't see any indication on the Fry page personally). If that were going to be the case I'd rather buy it new from BB.com for the extra $20.


I believe that's illegal. I would print out the price from Frys website and bring it to Best Buy. They are really good at matching even online prices lately (probably because they are not doing so well). They definitely match Amazon prices! However, you need to wait until Frys has it available (they won't match it if Backordered).


======

I may have exaggerated (just a little) about Fry's not always making it as clear as they should in their ads if a product is really new. They do seem to label "used" items as such and not new in the stores.

We are "bi-coastal" (Oakland/Miami) and often go to Compusa in Miami (a regional chain like Fry's but their stores are a fraction of the size of the massive Fry's stores). A lot of items, like GPS items, they sell are "used". It seemed like half of the 10-12 units on display last month were not "new".


mike


----------



## Tom_ca

Hi all.

I'm from Argentina.

My brother is currently in NYC, so I'm thinking about asking him to bring me a budget 3D BD player.

These are the ones I found: Sony BDP-S590, Panasonic DMP-BDT220, Samsung BD-E5900 and LG BP62 (all $149.99 list price)

Besides picture quality, I'm interested that the player plays nice with all kinds of video and audio formats.

Also, I know all of them will be Region A, but what about DVD Regions? (I have lots of region 1 and region 4 discs)

So, what do you think? Which one do you recommend?

Thanks in advance.


PS: Any of those brands offer international warranty?


----------



## snidely

The only part of the above post I can answer is: Your brother will be able to find the Panny and the Sony for something under $100 in NYC.


----------



## BoomMan

My current Samsung Blu-ray player does not have DTS HD decoding. I figured since many action Blu-ray movies are decoded with DTS HD Master 7.1 I am not getting the full audio experience. My speakers are setup in 7.1 and I"m running a new Onkyo TX-NR818 receiver.


Here's what I don't understand. In order for my receiver to decode in DTS HD master and Dolby True HD I have to set the Samsung Blu-ray player digital output to Bitstream (uncompressed). The receiver does display DTS HD Master on the screen and the audio works just fine. However, since the Blu-Ray player does not decode DTS HD Master does that mean the receiver is just artificially making it work? Or does the Blu-ray decoding features not matter since it is Bitstream and the Onkyo Receiver decodes everything itself?


Also, the Samsung Blu-ray player does do a pretty fine job in picture quality. The reason I'm considering an OPPO 103 is because it decodes all Dolby and DTS audio. Again, if my receiver is doing that for me from the bitstream data then perhaps that's a non issue?


My Onkyo receiver does come with Marvel Qdeo video processor so would it be redundant to purchase the Oppo BD 103 as it uses the same Marvel processor as well?


I'm trying to figure out what's the specific benefits of the Oppo for my needs. I heard the new Oppo 103 is the best on the market but I want to make sure if I purchase this player I will actually be using it's features as it seems my Onkyo receiver can do the same thing.


Thanks for the help!


----------



## teachsac

Does not matter. You're fine. You do not need a player that decodes. Your Samsung player is sending the audio directly to the receiver and the receiver is handling all of the decoding. Unless you do a lot more than playing movies, buying the Oppo would not be a good use of your money. Yes, I have an Oppo. If you want a newer machine for features like faster loading times and streaming apps like NF, you'd be just as well to get a Sony 390/590 or Panasonic 220.


S~


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom_ca*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14550#post_22770505
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> I'm from Argentina.
> 
> My brother is currently in NYC, so I'm thinking about asking him to bring me a budget 3D BD player.
> 
> These are the ones I found: Sony BDP-S590, Panasonic DMP-BDT220, Samsung BD-E5900 and LG BP62 (all $149.99 list price)
> 
> Besides picture quality, I'm interested that the player plays nice with all kinds of video and audio formats.
> 
> Also, I know all of them will be Region A, but what about DVD Regions? (I have lots of region 1 and region 4 discs)
> 
> So, what do you think? Which one do you recommend?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> PS: Any of those brands offer international warranty?



US players are set to region 1 DVD and are designed to output 60 Hz / 24 Hz video as per the NTSC standard. You should make sure your TV will accept a 60 Hz signal, as I believe Argentina uses PAL / 50 Hz.


Note : the US versions of the Sony and Panasonic players will not play PAL discs, even if they are region free. I would think you would be better off purchasing a player locally unless you are looking for a second player for region 1/A content.


----------



## BoomMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14580#post_22771136
> 
> 
> Does not matter. You're fine. You do not need a player that decodes. Your Samsung player is sending the audio directly to the receiver and the receiver is handling all of the decoding. Unless you do a lot more than playing movies, buying the Oppo would not be a good use of your money. Yes, I have an Oppo. If you want a newer machine for features like faster loading times and streaming apps like NF, you'd be just as well to get a Sony 390/590 or Panasonic 220.
> 
> S~



teachsac,


Thank you for the quick reply. I'm assuming I would be better off with a Sony 590 as I don't need the Marvel Qdeo in the player as my receiver comes with it?

Would there be any difference in using the the Marvel Qdeo processor from the Oppo as opposed to the one in my Onkyo? Would the picture quality be the same?


I would like to purchase a new Blu-ray player regardless as my current one does not have built in wifi, 4k upscaling, and does take a long time to load.

If it it not just the Marvel processor that gives the superior picture quality of the Oppo then perhaps I should look into one?


Thanks again!


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BoomMan*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14580#post_22771623
> 
> 
> teachsac,
> 
> Thank you for the quick reply. I'm assuming I would be better off with a Sony 590 as I don't need the Marvel Qdeo in the player as my receiver comes with it?
> 
> Would there be any difference in using the the Marvel Qdeo processor from the Oppo as opposed to the one in my Onkyo? Would the picture quality be the same?
> 
> I would like to purchase a new Blu-ray player regardless as my current one does not have built in wifi, 4k upscaling, and does take a long time to load.
> 
> If it it not just the Marvel processor that gives the superior picture quality of the Oppo then perhaps I should look into one?
> 
> Thanks again!



Another Oppo owner here. If you only watch blurays, the improvements you get in picture quality may not be worth the increased money.


The other improvements - being able to process signals from your cable box, game box, etc, really good 2d to 3d conversion, broad support of video and audio file formats from the network, very high quality analog audio outputs, SMB drive support and excellent DLNA support - all of these have to be worth it to you to make the step up (I haven't listed the great service, that's taken for granted). They are to me, but if you are just watching blurays, the Sony is a very good bluray player.


I think one thing that tends to be overly simplified is the presence of the latest video processor. The QDeo is a great processor, but it can only be used by well designed firmware. In other words, the software that drives and implements a lot of the functions is what makes the thing sing. I have a QDeo processor in my AVR (Pioneer Elite VSX-33), but I shut if off when my Oppo is running (an old BDP-83), since the PQ from my Oppo is superior to it when it's doing the decoding. I've tried both, the Oppo is better. Nothing against Pioneer, they do a great job, and when I feed a cable signal through, that QDeo is on, but it is an AVR company, and shouldn't be able to compete with a dedicated device like a bluray player.


As to 4K upscaling, that requires a 4K capable screen, until one is available within my means, it doesn't enter my calculations. I will be buying an Oppo 103 soon, and that does that conversion, but if it wasn't there, it wouldn't concern me. I think most players are fairly quick in loading time now.


So - if your needs are just blurays, I'd go with a Sony. If you want to get the best possible universal player (IMO), get the Oppo BDP-103 and keep it for a long time (I've had mine for 3.5 years now, and still very happy), but it is more than just a player - if you don't need that, go with something else.


----------



## cdnjeepin

Just wondering if anyone makes a blu ray that does not do streaming?


I don't need one that does streaming, I do all my streaming through my Xbox 360.


I ripped all my DVD's I owned and put them on my NAS, so i stream from there and watch netflix from the 360 too.


I just want a plain jane blu ray but with good quality.


connected to my yamaha A720 then to my LG 47LH55 (non 3d capable)


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnjeepin*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14580#post_22772379
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone makes a blu ray that does not do streaming?
> 
> I don't need one that does streaming, I do all my streaming through my Xbox 360.
> 
> I ripped all my DVD's I owned and put them on my NAS, so i stream from there and watch netflix from the 360 too.
> 
> I just want a plain jane blu ray but with good quality.
> 
> connected to my yamaha A720 then to my LG 47LH55 (non 3d capable)



I think that's like asking for a car without a glove compartment now. The bluray companies have decided this is a competitive advantage, and many players have it now. You might check for some used 2010 or 2011 models, but now, especially at the prices that some good players are available at, you may just have to bear having some extra features. Try the Sony S590 or Panasonic 220 for under $100.


----------



## phillyguy83

I've used my PS3 for blu-ray playback and have been very happy with it, but I'm changing from a TV to a CRT projector that does have very many options for tweaking the picture. Basically, what you put into it is what comes out. So I'm looking into the possibility of getting a new blu-ray player. Here are the qualities I'm looking for:


- An extensive ability to modify the picture. In other words, it has adjustments for color saturation and tint, brightness, contrast, etc. I'd like to be able to tweak the picture before it gets to the projector.

- A very good upscaler for DVD playback. From what I've read, the PS3 isn't the best at upscaling, so I'd like something that will do a better job.

- Analog audio outputs that can output HD audio.

- A zoom/crop feature (this isn't a deal-breaker, but it would be very nice to have)


Are there any players out there that have everything I've listed?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phillyguy83*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14580#post_22773319
> 
> 
> I've used my PS3 for blu-ray playback and have been very happy with it, but I'm changing from a TV to a CRT projector that does have very many options for tweaking the picture. Basically, what you put into it is what comes out. So I'm looking into the possibility of getting a new blu-ray player. Here are the qualities I'm looking for:
> 
> 
> - An extensive ability to modify the picture. In other words, it has adjustments for color saturation and tint, brightness, contrast, etc. I'd like to be able to tweak the picture before it gets to the projector.
> 
> - A very good upscaler for DVD playback. From what I've read, the PS3 isn't the best at upscaling, so I'd like something that will do a better job.
> 
> - Analog audio outputs that can output HD audio.
> 
> - A zoom/crop feature (this isn't a deal-breaker, but it would be very nice to have)
> 
> 
> Are there any players out there that have everything I've listed?



Price range?


Do you need anamorphic stretch on your projector?


-Bill


----------



## phillyguy83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14580#post_22773339
> 
> 
> Price range?
> 
> Do you need anamorphic stretch on your projector?
> 
> -Bill



I've already had the anamorphic mod done on it, so it outputs at 16x9.


As far as price is concerned, right now I'm just trying to figure out what's out there that does what I'm looking to do. So I'm trying to collect a list of all the players that will do what I'm looking for and worry about price later.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phillyguy83*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14580#post_22774361
> 
> 
> 
> I've already had the anamorphic mod done on it, so it outputs at 16x9.
> 
> 
> As far as price is concerned, right now I'm just trying to figure out what's out there that does what I'm looking to do. So I'm trying to collect a list of all the players that will do what I'm looking for and worry about price later.



The OPPO BDP-103 is $499. It has various zoom modes but no cropping (apart from zoom).


-Bill


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phillyguy83*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14580#post_22774361
> 
> 
> I've already had the anamorphic mod done on it, so it outputs at 16x9.
> 
> As far as price is concerned, right now I'm just trying to figure out what's out there that does what I'm looking to do. So I'm trying to collect a list of all the players that will do what I'm looking for and worry about price later.


The Panasonic 500 has extensive picture adjustments, very good scaling, and will output lossless audio with the analog outs. Can't speak for zoom/crop.


S~


----------



## phillyguy83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14580#post_22774435
> 
> 
> The Panasonic 500 has extensive picture adjustments, very good scaling, and will output lossless audio with the analog outs. Can't speak for zoom/crop.
> 
> S~



I'm assuming this is the player to which you're referring: link


----------



## BoomMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14580#post_22772328
> 
> 
> Another Oppo owner here. If you only watch blurays, the improvements you get in picture quality may not be worth the increased money.
> 
> The other improvements - being able to process signals from your cable box, game box, etc, really good 2d to 3d conversion, broad support of video and audio file formats from the network, very high quality analog audio outputs, SMB drive support and excellent DLNA support - all of these have to be worth it to you to make the step up (I haven't listed the great service, that's taken for granted). They are to me, but if you are just watching blurays, the Sony is a very good bluray player.
> 
> I think one thing that tends to be overly simplified is the presence of the latest video processor. The QDeo is a great processor, but it can only be used by well designed firmware. In other words, the software that drives and implements a lot of the functions is what makes the thing sing. I have a QDeo processor in my AVR (Pioneer Elite VSX-33), but I shut if off when my Oppo is running (an old BDP-83), since the PQ from my Oppo is superior to it when it's doing the decoding. I've tried both, the Oppo is better. Nothing against Pioneer, they do a great job, and when I feed a cable signal through, that QDeo is on, but it is an AVR company, and shouldn't be able to compete with a dedicated device like a bluray player.
> 
> As to 4K upscaling, that requires a 4K capable screen, until one is available within my means, it doesn't enter my calculations. I will be buying an Oppo 103 soon, and that does that conversion, but if it wasn't there, it wouldn't concern me. I think most players are fairly quick in loading time now.
> 
> So - if your needs are just blurays, I'd go with a Sony. If you want to get the best possible universal player (IMO), get the Oppo BDP-103 and keep it for a long time (I've had mine for 3.5 years now, and still very happy), but it is more than just a player - if you don't need that, go with something else.



hernanu,


Thanks for that informative response. Makes sense. I heard that the Qdeo processor (and software) in the Onkyo was brilliant in its own. I do notice a better picture from my cable box since it also passes through my Onkyo. I'm not sure if i can shut off the Qdeo processor like you can with your Pioneer AVR. but I would be willing to give the Oppo 103 a shot as everyone keeps speaking great things about it. My Samsung BD-D5500 seems to do a good job right now so I will forget about the Sony and go with an Oppo as my next player.


Happy New year!


----------



## bcarroll01

I need some help with picking out a dvd player for me dad. He is looking for one that does streaming built in for both amazon and netflix. It will be going to a VT50. It seems like I see a lot for around $100 then around $250 then the Oppo for $500. I'm kinda lost of picking out dvd players.


----------



## moxie1617

If you get him a Panasonic he will be able to use his VT 50 remote to control the player. If he doesn't use an AVR, but just the TV's speakers, then Viera Link will switch inputs making life simpler for him. The new Panny remotes can't be programmed to control other brands of devices so there is an advantage for going with a Panasonic player.


----------



## bcarroll01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14580#post_22775719
> 
> 
> If you get him a Panasonic he will be able to use his VT 50 remote to control the player. If he doesn't use an AVR, but just the TV's speakers, then Viera Link will switch inputs making life simpler for him. The new Panny remotes can't be programmed to control other brands of devices so there is an advantage for going with a Panasonic player.


I should have mentioned he is using a harmony one remote and his av receiver doesnt have any hdmi inputs.


----------



## watcher6

nevermind


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phillyguy83*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14580#post_22774656
> 
> 
> I'm assuming this is the player to which you're referring: link


Yes.


S~


----------



## TedE

I'm actually in a similar boat, looking to replace an XBOX360 for streaming. Might as well get a BD player while I'm at it. I have an older receiver (Denon AVR1707) that doesn't do HDMI switching, so video will be going directly to an (older) Samsung DLP and audio to the Denon via coax or OPT in. My requirements in rough order of importance are:


- Streaming support for Netflix and Amazon (we may also get VUDU in the near future)

- Native support for MKV/AVI decoding

- BD quality


Things like load time don't bother me, but build quality and WiFi signal reliability do (the xbox has been fine in this respect). When the lamp finally blows on the Sammy we will probably get a 3D compatible set, so it would make sense to do that with the player now. We have a Harmony One that will be used to control the new device. I would love to spend under $200 if possible.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TedE*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14580#post_22776715
> 
> 
> I'm actually in a similar boat, looking to replace an XBOX360 for streaming. Might as well get a BD player while I'm at it. I have an older receiver (Denon AVR1707) that doesn't do HDMI switching, so video will be going directly to an (older) Samsung DLP and audio to the Denon via coax or OPT in. My requirements in rough order of importance are:
> 
> - Streaming support for Netflix and Amazon (we may also get VUDU in the near future)
> 
> - Native support for MKV/AVI decoding
> 
> - BD quality
> 
> Things like load time don't bother me, but build quality and WiFi signal reliability do (the xbox has been fine in this respect). When the lamp finally blows on the Sammy we will probably get a 3D compatible set, so it would make sense to do that with the player now. We have a Harmony One that will be used to control the new device. I would love to spend under $200 if possible.


US Panny won't do AVI at all. Sony will if you can change the headers to make them appear to be Xvid. LG and Samsung are probably your best options if you can't drop the native AVI requirement.


----------



## d3code

hi guys.


looking for a bluray player around 100 dollar that i connect my external harddisk to, for playback of MPEG2-HD streams. recorded either by camera or broadcasted from tv.


now i need to walk downstairs the whole time to check if it works. just like to add 1 cheap player upstairs to see if what i recorded works.


i have my eyes on the Samsung BD-E5300. it states it can play mpeg-2 but not mpeg-2 HD.


so if it is not possible with the samsung, any other cheap player will do.


thanks in advance.


----------



## TedE

The Samsungs don't do Amazon VOD to my knowledge, so they're out. I had looked at LG, but I'm worried about reliability. I was hoping there was something I'd overlooked. It may be time to just go the HTPC route which I've been thinking about anyway, but was hoping to keep the costs down and honestly wanted something a little more plug-and-play. Thanks for the input.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TedE*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14580#post_22777102
> 
> 
> The Samsungs don't do Amazon VOD to my knowledge, so they're out. I had looked at LG, but I'm worried about reliability. I was hoping there was something I'd overlooked. It may be time to just go the HTPC route which I've been thinking about anyway, but was hoping to keep the costs down and honestly wanted something a little more plug-and-play. Thanks for the input.


FWIW, changing the headers on my AVI's got most of them working on my sony. I forgot the name, but there is a freeware tool that will change all your files in one shot, so it's very easy. Some have reported their AVI's working on Sony without modification, but that wasn't the case for me, so YMMV. Sony does everything else very well and is less than $100. I have an HTPC as well but only use it as my cable tv DVR, web browser and for a few hard-to-get things like BBC via TOR. Also saves me a ton on my cable bill.


Good luck


----------



## hatalos

Hello there people! Since I'm new to the world of 3D Blueray and a proud owner of a sony bravia kdl hx850 46'' i would like your opinion on what 3D blue ray player to buy. Interested in the best video quality that I can get for the money. Internet features and connectivity is not something that matters to me. I have in mind the following:

1. Sony bdp-s490

2. Samsung bde 6100

3. panasonic bdt 120


Any other proposal in the same money, accepted! Cant go beyond that price range... Which one of those has the best processor? Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hatalos*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14580#post_22778787
> 
> 
> Hello there people! Since I'm new to the world of 3D Blueray and a proud owner of a sony bravia kdl hx850 46'' i would like your opinion on what 3D blue ray player to buy. Interested in the best video quality that I can get for the money. Internet features and connectivity is not something that matters to me. I have in mind the following:
> 
> 1. Sony bdp-s490
> 
> 2. Samsung bde 6100
> 
> 3. panasonic bdt 120
> 
> Any other proposal in the same money, accepted! Cant go beyond that price range... Which one of those has the best processor? Thank you very much in advance!


My preferences would be to go with Panasonic or Sony. I personally prefer the Panasonic for straight Blu-ray and DVD. I also prefer the Panasonic for 3D and 2D->3D conversion. Panasonic also has slightly faster load times. Now if you were interested in streaming, then I would go with the Sony. No matter which of the two you go with, you should be happy. I would scratch Samsung off the list. Worst players I've ever owned.


S~


PS The Pansonic model would be 220. There is no 120. Sony would be a 590.


----------



## pelenor

So I decided to get a new Blu ray player for the living room and move the roku and older Blu ray to the bedroom. Are there any Blu ray players on the market that stream from the Plex client? Or will stream from my HTPC? I have various video files in MKV of HD content and would like one that does what the Plex client does, i.e. converts on the fly and uses thumbnails for the files. One of my friends bought an LG player that had Netflix and some Nero server software but it didn't stream some of his files and there were no thumbnails of the media. So I a basically looking for a player that will stream and has a nice interface. Or is that too much to ask for? Any suggstions would be appreciated. I'm looking to spoend no mmore than 100 or so. Thanks.


----------



## mdavej

No mistake in those model numbers. OP must be in or near the UK. In any case, I agree the panasonic seems like the best option due to speed and picture quality, especially since streaming isn't a concern.


----------



## hatalos

Thanks very much for the reply! There are actually 490 and bdt120 models in my country. The question is if they share the same processors with their elder brothers. Most people i asked said yes. So my last dilemma is if bdt120 and 220 share the same processor and have the same features pq-wise.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hatalos*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14580#post_22781012
> 
> 
> Thanks very much for the reply! There are actually 490 and bdt120 models in my country. The question is if they share the same processors with their elder brothers. Most people i asked said yes. So my last dilemma is if bdt120 and 220 share the same processor and have the same features pq-wise.



They are from the same generation and based on the same design, it looks like - with the difference being features. So they should be identical at a basic level. Here's a review of the 120 .


----------



## Defcon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pelenor*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14580_60#post_22780212
> 
> 
> So I decided to get a new Blu ray player for the living room and move the roku and older Blu ray to the bedroom. Are there any Blu ray players on the market that stream from the Plex client? Or will stream from my HTPC? I have various video files in MKV of HD content and would like one that does what the Plex client does, i.e. converts on the fly and uses thumbnails for the files. One of my friends bought an LG player that had Netflix and some Nero server software but it didn't stream some of his files and there were no thumbnails of the media. So I a basically looking for a player that will stream and has a nice interface. Or is that too much to ask for? Any suggstions would be appreciated. I'm looking to spoend no mmore than 100 or so. Thanks.


Samsung BR players have a Plex interface that's just like the Plex Windows client. It looks very nice and full featured !!

 

details -

http://plexforsamsung.pbworks.com/w/page/40757181/Home

http://forums.plexapp.com/index.php/forum/89-samsung-smart-hub/

 

The E Series players will have a 1080p SmartHub, you should check them out.


----------



## watcher6

what should i get between the panasonic dmp-bdt220 or sony bdp-s590 or LG BP620, if i'm looking for purely blu-ray play.... i'm getting a panasonic plasma does that make the choice easy to also get the blu-ray panasonic?


cnet recommends the panasonic as it's budget editor's pick while pcmag recommends the lg for it's choice and both say the sony is also a very strong choice.


----------



## bartium




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *watcher6*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14610#post_22784427
> 
> 
> what should i get between the panasonic dmp-bdt220 or sony bdp-s590 or LG BP620, if i'm looking for purely blu-ray play.... i'm getting a panasonic plasma does that make the choice easy to also get the blu-ray panasonic?
> 
> cnet recommends the panasonic as it's budget editor's pick while pcmag recommends the lg for it's choice and both say the sony is also a very strong choice.



Since you mentioned you're getting a Viera plasma, check if the Panny BR player is Viera-Link capable. If you're stuck 50-50 between the Panny and LG, the viera-link would be the tie-breaker in favour of Panny for me.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *watcher6*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14610#post_22784427
> 
> 
> what should i get between the panasonic dmp-bdt220 or sony bdp-s590 or LG BP620, if i'm looking for purely blu-ray play.... i'm getting a panasonic plasma does that make the choice easy to also get the blu-ray panasonic?
> 
> 
> cnet recommends the panasonic as it's budget editor's pick while pcmag recommends the lg for it's choice and both say the sony is also a very strong choice.



I would stay away from LG due to quality control/ reliability issues.


Sony and Panasonic are both good choices.


Advantages of Sony:

Support for SACD

Great DLNA support

5.1 support with Amazon Instant Video


Advantages of Panasonic:

Zoom function for non-anamorphic discs

More image enhancement options

HDMI-SEC integration with your Panasonic TV/remotes


----------



## watcher6




> Quote:
> Since you mentioned you're getting a Viera plasma, check if the Panny BR player is Viera-Link capable. If you're stuck 50-50 between the Panny and LG, the viera-link would be the tie-breaker in favour of Panny for me.





> Quote:
> I would stay away from LG due to quality control/ reliability issues.
> 
> 
> Sony and Panasonic are both good choices.
> 
> 
> Advantages of Sony:
> 
> Support for SACD
> 
> Great DLNA support
> 
> 5.1 support with Amazon Instant Video
> 
> 
> Advantages of Panasonic:
> 
> Zoom function for non-anamorphic discs
> 
> More image enhancement options
> 
> HDMI-SEC integration with your Panasonic TV/remotes



thanks..


sony seems more on the audio side of things which i'm not that big on... as long as i can hear it that's fine.. so it would probably be between the panasonic and a pioneer blu-ray burner/reader drive for my pc.


now i got my options, just gotta decide between those 2 options. thanks for the help.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *watcher6*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14610#post_22785367
> 
> 
> thanks..
> 
> sony seems more on the audio side of things which i'm not that big on... as long as i can hear it that's fine.. so it would probably be between the panasonic and a pioneer blu-ray burner/reader drive for my pc.
> 
> now i got my options, just gotta decide between those 2 options. thanks for the help.



Just keep in mind that Blu-ray drives for PCs do not necessarily come with everything you need to play back Blu-ray video discs. Read some of the threads in the HTPC forum here about Blu-ray player software. I don't have any experience with this myself, but it sounds to be a hassle. Beyond the software for playing back Blu-ray video discs, there are a lot of intricacies to setting up a computer to properly output video with the right colorspace, frame rate, etc. Suffice to say it will be a lot more effort than any set top Blu-ray player, which are pretty much plug and play.


----------



## suffolk112000

I need a new Blu Ray player due to the addition of a TV in my exercise area.

I currently own a Panasonic BD 85 that I am very content with. But my thinking is that when I get a new player, I’ll just move the older BD 85 from my main viewing room to the exercise area and replace the 85 with my future player.

I watch a lot of movies. I have a dedicated home theater room. JVC RS2 projector with a Da Lite 58X104 inch screen, so video will be important.

Let me also say that streaming is not important to me. I live in the country and do not have adequate internet for streaming movies. So when you’re thinking about players, keep that in mind.

I had been seriously considering getting an Oppo BDP 103, but have decided to forgo that option because quite frankly, I can’t see myself paying $500 for a Blu Ray player.

So I am throwing out the idea to all of you for suggestions.

One more thing… when I bought my Panasonic a few years ago, Panasonics were considered to be solid performing BD players. Is this still the case?


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *suffolk112000*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14610#post_22787644
> 
> 
> I need a new Blu Ray player due to the addition of a TV in my exercise area.
> 
> I currently own a Panasonic BD 85 that I am very content with. But my thinking is that when I get a new player, I’ll just move the older BD 85 from my main viewing room to the exercise area and replace the 85 with my future player.
> 
> I watch a lot of movies. I have a dedicated home theater room. JVC RS2 projector with a Da Lite 58X104 inch screen, so video will be important.
> 
> Let me also say that streaming is not important to me. I live in the country and do not have adequate internet for streaming movies. So when you’re thinking about players, keep that in mind.
> 
> I had been seriously considering getting an Oppo BDP 103, but have decided to forgo that option because quite frankly, I can’t see myself paying $500 for a Blu Ray player.
> 
> So I am throwing out the idea to all of you for suggestions.
> 
> One more thing… when I bought my Panasonic a few years ago, Panasonics were considered to be solid performing BD players. Is this still the case?



Yes, the Panny's are well thought of, as well as the Sony's, at your price range. The basic players include Panny 220, Sony 390 (2D) and Sony 590 (3D). BluRay PQ will be the same. Check out their dedicated threads.


----------



## watcher6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14610#post_22787576
> 
> 
> Just keep in mind that Blu-ray drives for PCs do not necessarily come with everything you need to play back Blu-ray video discs. Read some of the threads in the HTPC forum here about Blu-ray player software. I don't have any experience with this myself, but it sounds to be a hassle. Beyond the software for playing back Blu-ray video discs, there are a lot of intricacies to setting up a computer to properly output video with the right colorspace, frame rate, etc. Suffice to say it will be a lot more effort than any set top Blu-ray player, which are pretty much plug and play.



well that made my choice easy, you're right i looked it up and it does appear to be more complicated with my current setup than i thought it would be.

thanks for the help again.


----------



## datentod

I need a player which will have a primary purpose to play 3d blue ray iso's+ mkv's over network(Samba, SMB, windows share) . I am considering "med8er med600x3d" or "oppo bdp 103"


I know that Oppo can play physical blue ray 3d discs, but to me that is secondary function which is optional, but good to have.


How does med8er med600x3d compare to oppo bdp 103 to play blue ray isos/mkvs over network(samba under freebsd(windows share for non-educated ones))?


I am not interested in any DLNA stuff. All I want is to point either player to a network(SMB or NFS) share and play a file from it. Big bonus bypassing Cinavia


Other player considerations are welcomed, as long its not HTPC. I have about 30 physical blue ray 3d discs & 20tb+ of stuff on NAS(samba/nfs) in MKVS/ BD3D ISOS.


----------



## wmcclain

Welcome to AVSForum.


You might try the media server forum: http://www.avsforum.com/f/39/networking-media-servers-amp-content-streamers 


The OPPO does not support ISO files directly. There is a trick you can play with SMB by mounting the file loopback to make it appear as an AVCHD directory structure. If ISO is your primary use you should get another device.


-Bill


----------



## rickie



I currently have a Pioneer BDP -51F blu ray player. ABout a year ago it stopped playing CDs, and lately it has trouble playing quite a few DVDs as well (messages like 'cant play this disk' or even 'no disk'). It still plays most Blu Rays. the player is quite a few years old. My RPCRT also died recently and I replaced it with a new LED. The LED is capable of 3D, though I doubt I'd use it much, but I thought grandkids might enjoy it.


I'm looking at replacing my BDP-51F with a Sony BDP-S590. I have quite a few DVDs so upconversion is a factor. Does anyone know how well the Sony 590 compares to the Pio 51F in upconverting? Also in playing BluRays. I've also considered the Pana BD 220.


Thanks

rick


----------



## WRX_Rocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickie*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14610#post_22790742
> 
> 
> I currently have a Pioneer BDP -51F blu ray player. ABout a year ago it stopped playing CDs, and lately it has trouble playing quite a few DVDs as well (messages like 'cant play this disk' or even 'no disk'). It still plays most Blu Rays. the player is quite a few years old. My RPCRT also died recently and I replaced it with a new LED. The LED is capable of 3D, though I doubt I'd use it much, but I thought grandkids might enjoy it.
> 
> 
> I'm looking at replacing my BDP-51F with a Sony BDP-S590. I have quite a few DVDs so upconversion is a factor. Does anyone know how well the Sony 590 compares to the Pio 51F in upconverting? Also in playing BluRays. I've also considered the Pana BD 220.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> rick



Coming from a Pioneer Elite 23fd that started having "cannot read disc" errors about 6 months ago on most new BD releases (can still play all my older BD discs though!), I tried the Panasonic BDT500 and the Sony S790; and kept the Sony S790. If you can spare the extra $, then go for the S790. Has dual HDMI in case your receiver is non 3D capable, has the better DVD upscaler than the cheaper models, tons of streaming choices, and if familiar with the PS3 menu system, will feel right at home.


----------



## panpeter92

Hey,

Could you recommend some blu-ray players, that can handle 24p in mkv files, and avchd display is important too. Around 200$


----------



## lewke

I've been out of the game few years, time to upgrade my bluray player. But my setup uses hdmi and component, tv and projector. Wanted something with streaming capabilities, all new players only have hdmi. I don't want to use an hdmi splitter, more cables with a one and half year old don't go we'll. Currently have a Samsung, which older samsungs have wifi(no adapter), hdmi and component? Or other brands. Or newer players with dual hdmi.


----------



## cntp

New players can't have analog video outputs (according to the AACS adopter's agreement), so no component.


I know the Oppo BDP series players (93, 95, 103, 105) have two HDMI ports, but I'm not 100% sure they will output video over both. I'm pretty sure they will though. They are rather pricy players ($500), but they are the best blu-ray and DVD players you can buy.


----------



## Selden Ball

Sony's BDP-S790 and Panasonic's DMP BDT-500 both have dual HDMI outputs. The 790 has somewhat better streaming than the 500, while the somewhat more expensive 500 has 7.1 analog audio outputs.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cntp*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14610#post_22793601
> 
> 
> New players can't have analog video outputs (according to the AACS adopter's agreement), so no component.
> 
> I know the Oppo BDP series players (93, 95, 103, 105) have two HDMI ports, but I'm not 100% sure they will output video over both. I'm pretty sure they will though. They are rather pricy players ($500), but they are the best blu-ray and DVD players you can buy.



They do video over both.


----------



## jamsys

Upgrading my system on the Video side with a JVC RS48 and a Lumagen Video Processor


I have been using my PS/3 for Blu-Ray and my Marantz Ref DVD for SD... I have two paths to go


My lexicon mc-8 doesnt have HDMI and it cant decode the new audio formats. So I can get a new Oppo and use the analog outputs to the Lexicon as a pass thru


OR


Keep the PS/3 and ditch the Lexicon for a NAD T757 which does all the bells and whistles... But I love my Lexicon and its setup










I dont need the video processing of either solution as I will run everything thru the lumagen, and for SD DVD's the marantz blows away the Oppo, and the lumagen will scale SD DVD's anyways.


Dont care about streaming, as I have a dedicated VUDU and the PS/3 does Netflix etc.....


PS/3 / NAD solution... Own the PS/3 and the NAD is $900


Oppo / Lexicon ... Own the lexicon and the oppo is $500


Marantz for SD DVD's and CD's and Lumagen for ALL video processing


HELP!


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamsys*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14610#post_22798864
> 
> 
> Upgrading my system on the Video side with a JVC RS48 and a Lumagen Video Processor
> 
> I have been using my PS/3 for Blu-Ray and my Marantz Ref DVD for SD... I have two paths to go
> 
> My lexicon mc-8 doesnt have HDMI and it cant decode the new audio formats. So I can get a new Oppo and use the analog outputs to the Lexicon as a pass thru
> 
> OR
> 
> Keep the PS/3 and ditch the Lexicon for a NAD T757 which does all the bells and whistles... But I love my Lexicon and its setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need the video processing of either solution as I will run everything thru the lumagen, and for SD DVD's the marantz blows away the Oppo, and the lumagen will scale SD DVD's anyways.
> 
> Dont care about streaming, as I have a dedicated VUDU and the PS/3 does Netflix etc.....
> 
> PS/3 / NAD solution... Own the PS/3 and the NAD is $900
> 
> Oppo / Lexicon ... Own the lexicon and the oppo is $500
> 
> Marantz for SD DVD's and CD's and Lumagen for ALL video processing
> 
> HELP!



I think you've answered your own question. The 103 will do well and let you keep the Lexicon.


But if you're willing to really optimize the Lexicon, consider a BDP-105 with its excellent analog audio. You'll still have the Oppo video processing in your back pocket when needed. The 105 is 1200, it and the 103 will also let you take in HDMI inputs from other sources to put through your video processor, as well as USB hard drive and network shared drives to access FLAC or other format music and movies; add digital audio inputs and a really good headphone amp built in for the 105.


----------



## Selden Ball

Don't forget that the room equalization software included in most modern receivers (like the NAD you mention) can make a significant improvement in the quality of the sound you hear, compensating for infelicities in speakers and room acoustics. EQ can't be applied to multichannel analog inputs, though.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14610#post_22799781
> 
> 
> Don't forget that the room equalization software included in most modern receivers (like the NAD you mention) can make a significant improvement in the quality of the sound you hear, compensating for infelicities in speakers and room acoustics. EQ can't be applied to multichannel analog inputs, though.



I believe that Lexicon does have room calibration based on the input analog channels. It's not a usual multichannel implementation.


----------



## steveromo

Got my first Blu-ray player finally (I know - what took me so long.) Got lowest priced Sony (BDP-S185.) My setup has Blu-Ray to TV's HDMI input, but I also want to feed the Blu-Ray analog video / audio to my DVD recorder or VCR (yes I still use it!) for dubbing of home-made non-copyrighted discs. Blu-ray player won't show analog video unless I disconnect the HDMI cable. Pain in the neck! Is this limitation just for the low-priced models or is it for all blu-rays?


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steveromo*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14610#post_22802563
> 
> 
> Got my first Blu-ray player finally (I know - what took me so long.) Got lowest priced Sony (BDP-S185.) My setup has Blu-Ray to TV's HDMI input, but I also want to feed the Blu-Ray analog video / audio to my DVD recorder or VCR (yes I still use it!) for dubbing of home-made non-copyrighted discs. Blu-ray player won't show analog video unless I disconnect the HDMI cable. Pain in the neck! Is this limitation just for the low-priced models or is it for all blu-rays?



The preferred method of copying a 'home-made non copyrighted disc' to DVD would be with a computer with an optical drive. This will allow you to make a perfect digital copy, whereas the method you describe adds an unnecessary conversion to analog and back to digital and could introduce other issues (letterboxing, reduction in volume, picture artifacts...)


It should also be faster to copy with a computer as the transfer can happen in faster than real time.


I would guess that whether a player will output HDMI and analog video simultaneously varies by player, but I haven't actually tried it with any that I have owned.


----------



## steveromo

Thanks for your reply. I do know about copying DVD via computer. I won't bore you with the process, but I still need to dub analog DVD-to-VCR occasionally and therefore need my DVD player to output BOTH the HDMI and analog video simultaneously. What I need to know is if I upgrade to a better model will I be able to do it? The return policy end date is approaching! Thanks in advance to anyone who can help!


----------



## teachsac

Check the Panasonic thread. HDMI and composite used to be active at the same time.


S~


----------



## hernanu

May not be in your price range, but the Oppos have all outputs live at all times.


----------



## moxie1617

Composite video on the current Oppo 103/5 is for diagnostics only. Video content is reduced to B&W so it is totally useless for video playback.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14610#post_22810873
> 
> 
> Composite video on the current Oppo 103/5 is for diagnostics only. Video content is reduced to B&W so it is totally useless for video playback.



True. For full video (including component), finding a used Oppo (8x or 9X) is probably the best solution. They're still up there in value though, if price is a problem.


----------



## simonoaks

Hi,

I moved over from Uk and have a sammy 64e7000 on the way. I bought a sony bd59 from costco then realised (before opening) that it doesnt play PAL DVD or 1080i50 BR.


Can anyone recommend a 3d player that can play all formats? Don't care too much about apps and features as the TV plus Roku2 box will deal with that, domt have sat/cable tv , just watch netflix, hulu and stuff I stream from pc. Just need best player for disk content up to 200 bucks or so.


thanks


----------



## Jedi2016

Ah, glad this thread is here, I didn't want to barge into one of the Owner's threads.


I'm looking at a new player, largely for the upgrade to 3D since my current player is too old to support it. Heard some good stuff about the Sony BDP-S790 in the Owner's thread, but when shopping around, not only is the BDP-S590 in stock locally (the 790 isn't), it's also a third of the price. of the 790. Specs wise, I can't really see much of a difference, except in the streaming services and the extra HDMI out. Both have Netflix, which is all I use anyway, and I've only got use for one HDMI anyway. On paper, the 590 seems to do everything I need it to do, and the price is much more reasonable.


Bottom line: Is the 790 really worth that much extra money over the 590?


----------



## hernanu

If you don't need the extras, then you don't need to pay the extra money. The 590 will do fine by you.


----------



## steveromo

Thanks for the feedback. What do you mean by "oppo?" Is that a brand or a term that I'm unfamiliar with? Also, Composite out is not necessary, as the input on the VCR and DVDR are analog, so I only need HDMI and analog (yellow RCA jack) to be active. Does anyone have a blu ray that simultaneously can output both? What model? Thanks!


----------



## moxie1617

Oppo is a brand and the yellow video cable is composite, not to be confused with component( red, blue,green). Sony's may, I check the owners manual and get back to you.


There are two settings on a Sony that would ensure the composite video is active. Set 24p playback to off and set Output Video Format to Video. It may be active all the time. You can check in the owners thread where someone may currently be doing it.


----------



## simonoaks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simonoaks*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14640#post_22812926
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I moved over from Uk and have a sammy 64e7000 on the way. I bought a sony bd59 from costco then realised (before opening) that it doesnt play PAL DVD or 1080i50 BR.
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a 3d player that can play all formats? Don't care too much about apps and features as the TV plus Roku2 box will deal with that, domt have sat/cable tv , just watch netflix, hulu and stuff I stream from pc. Just need best player for disk content up to 200 bucks or so.
> 
> 
> thanks



anyone.


does anyone know if the sammy bd6500 playes PAL dvd and region B bluray ?


do you think it would be a good choice to go with sammy e7000 plasma ?


thanks


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simonoaks*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14640#post_22812926
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I moved over from Uk and have a sammy 64e7000 on the way. I bought a sony bd59 from costco then realised (before opening) that it doesnt play PAL DVD or 1080i50 BR.
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a 3d player that can play all formats? Don't care too much about apps and features as the TV plus Roku2 box will deal with that, domt have sat/cable tv , just watch netflix, hulu and stuff I stream from pc. Just need best player for disk content up to 200 bucks or so.
> 
> 
> thanks



Do you just need PAL/50 Hz playback, or do you need to play region B/region 2 discs?

In general, the US players from the major manufacturers will honor region restrictions (only playing region A, region 1 or region free discs) and are not easily modified to ignore region restrictions, so your options are pretty limited. Do some research for 'Insignia region free'. Insignia is the Best Buy house brand and they have some player models that are known as being easy to convert to region free --- though apparently you need to obtain an older software version. Best of luck.


If by chance all of your discs are region free, you have additional options. The LG players are not particularly great players, but they're pretty inexpensive and will playPAL/50Hz content. There are other options as well if you don't need region free.


----------



## simonoaks

thanks.


So, if I was to ignore region then the Sony 590 is just fine as a player for USA BR/3D ? Is there any point in upgrading to an oppo 103 (I do like them as I had them in UK) but considering I just need to play content, not hook in an AV amp or need any special audio processing, and mainly just stream TV through a RoKu - do you think Sony is fine for that?


I have a great little region free Pioneer DVD player that I could use for my R2 DVDs.


I think my panny 210 in the bedroom has played my UK BR disks such as The Departed , I recall, so does that mean the Sony will too?


If not, maybe if I change my criteria and look for a player that will play all region BR and not worry about DVD - would that make things easier ?


cheers


----------



## ericpenfold

Hmm ... a number of UK-sourced BR discs are not region-coded. It's possible that's why they played on your panny 210. I would not expect any Region B BR discs to play (check the boxes carefully)


Myself, I moved to the US from the UK some years back, with a stack of R2 DVDs. Bypassing the DVD Region restrictions is relatively easy (though some players require additional hardware to handle the PAL to NTSC conversion). BR is more troublesome and - in the case of a modified BR player I purchased last week, but returned immediately - requires a custom firmware, and must be switched off between region changes. I opted for a LG BP-620 that would handle any DVD region, but only BR region A (and, of course, any BR discs not region-coded).


There's a couple of places that specialize in such hardware, whether fully region-unlocked or not, with/without PAL to NTSC conversion, and/or dual-voltage; Google is your friend. They also have high-end brands like Oppo, but expect to pay significant premium over the normal US street price.


----------



## LeftoverCrack

Hi-

I'm setting up a media room / HT and have never owned a Blu Ray player before and need some help. The main thing I want to do is be able to watch MKV/MP4 movies off of my Mac Pro through a network. I currently have a Boxee Box upstairs and it's okay. I was wondering if there is a good Blu Ray player that is also a good media box? I know I can do this with individual devices but would rather have one that does both well. Thanks


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simonoaks*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14640#post_22815355
> 
> 
> thanks.
> 
> 
> So, if I was to ignore region then the Sony 590 is just fine as a player for USA BR/3D ? Is there any point in upgrading to an oppo 103 (I do like them as I had them in UK) but considering I just need to play content, not hook in an AV amp or need any special audio processing, and mainly just stream TV through a RoKu - do you think Sony is fine for that?
> 
> 
> I have a great little region free Pioneer DVD player that I could use for my R2 DVDs.
> 
> 
> I think my panny 210 in the bedroom has played my UK BR disks such as The Departed , I recall, so does that mean the Sony will too?
> 
> 
> If not, maybe if I change my criteria and look for a player that will play all region BR and not worry about DVD - would that make things easier ?
> 
> 
> cheers



In addition to what Ericpenfold said, please be clear that the Sony US players will not play PAL/50i content from disc. The same is true of unmodified Panasonic players. However, region free Blu-ray discs where all content and menus are 24 fps should work on all US players, even if purchased outside the US.


Additionally, the Sony players can play PAL/50i content via DLNA.


----------



## MARINECOP

Hello, I am looking for a good player that is priced under $100.00 for my daughters room. The less the better. She has a 42 inch Vizio 120hz LED tv. She has many regular DVD's so a player with a good upconversion is a must for her dvd's. WiFi would not be a bad thing for her to have either. I have been searching and reading many reviews and it is getting quite confusing. I know I can get some solid advice here as I have done in the past. Thank you for any replies.


----------



## Jim McC

Panasonic BD87


----------



## MARINECOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC*  /t/1451362/blu-ray-player-under-100-00#post_22818812
> 
> 
> Panasonic BD87


That got some really bad reviews do you own one?
http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMP-BD87-Ultra-Fast-Booting-Blu-ray/dp/B00752R4S2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357976514&sr=8-1&keywords=Panasonic+BD87


----------



## fuseless

  


Hi All,


I appreciate your advice concerning which blu-ray player i should buy.


As per enclosed image, I currently have samsung series 6 TV with Samsung HT-X715T home theater system (The illustrated blu-ray player is just to predict connections and is not acquired).


I am mostly interested in the below:


- Performance (Video/Audio)

- Making use of my existing Home Theater System for Audio.

-plays backups and regions (our default is pal i think)


I have little to no intrest in web services and streaming.


I would be grateful if you could advise a couple of models, I plan to pay around 100~150 but would pay a bit more if it is justified.



Thank you.


----------



## Jim McC

No, I own the 220 and the BD65.


----------



## DVDFreaker

I am having a hard time deciding between the Sony BDPS590 and the Sony BDPS790


I do not care for the new techonogoly stuff, I just want a blu-ray player that just play movies


Which one do you think I should choose?


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DVDFreaker*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14640#post_22822812
> 
> 
> I am having a hard time deciding between the Sony BDPS590 and the Sony BDPS790
> 
> 
> I do not care for the new techonogoly stuff, I just want a blu-ray player that just play movies
> 
> 
> Which one do you think I should choose?


If you don't need the 4K scaling, go with the 590.


S~


----------



## simonoaks

Thanks,


I think I will just use my 590 that I got from Costco for BR and then use my Pioneer region free for R2 DVD. I was hoping to cut down on devices and connections to TV but its no big deal , I guess. The Pioneer is a great player and I am guessing it will look good on my new Samsung 64pne7000 when it arrives next week


----------



## Wombat Pete

OK, friends - "Help me choose a player," as the thread says!

(please))


I've just bought a JVC RS-4810 projector.

Will be running things out of a Lenovo W520 notebook.

Looking for an external blu-ray player. Given the reasonable pricing, let it be a player & burner & do everything possible - the best thing out there at a normal price.

As for the issue of whether decoding, etc., would be done by the hardware or by the software - on that, too, I'd like to ask for your wisdom and counsel. Which set-up (equipment & software) makes the most sense?

The installed player is Corel WinDVD SD.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ericpenfold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simonoaks*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14640#post_22823834
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> I think I will just use my 590 that I got from Costco for BR and then use my Pioneer region free for R2 DVD. I was hoping to cut down on devices and connections to TV but its no big deal , I guess. The Pioneer is a great player and I am guessing it will look good on my new Samsung 64pne7000 when it arrives next week



I wouldn't automatically assume that your Pioneer DVD player (assuming you brought it with you from the UK) will output correctly to a US-purchased TV. Mine did not - even though it had a switch to toggle between PAL and NTSC output. Granted, this was 7 years ago, before HDMI, and upconversion etc.


----------



## Wombat Pete

Actually, if region-free players are an option, that would be great, as my work requires me to view both US and foreign films with some frequency!

Again - thanks in advance.

PS - there are no 489 pages here - which is, in a way, like no pages. A bit of work is ok, but here one wouldn't know where to look anymore.


----------



## simonoaks

I bought here when I moved over. It is a great little player, I think if I remember correctly it was about 500 bucks new 4 years ago, got it for 90 bucks including conversion and it had HDMI too.


----------



## Wombat Pete

Is there a thread here, or a guide somewhere else, that will clearly explain:

1.) The HD formats available - on B-R discs and for download, etc.

2.) The software and hardware options and limitations (including requirements to sign up for continual software/firmware updates)

and so on?

Thanks


----------



## mdavej

1) Most makers don't document it, so we can't document it. If you need broad file streaming support, get a streamer like WDTV, computer, etc. for that, not a blu-ray player. If you have questions about a couple of specific formats, go ahead and ask. Specify whether you'll be using disc, USB or DLNA.


2) All blu-ray players require continual updates due to terrible standards, overly creative disc authors and ever changing security measures.


----------



## Wombat Pete

mdavej, thanks. I'm obviously a bit behind and trying to catch up on this.

1.) Can one not look at the contents of a blu-ray disc, or at a downloaded file, and see the format? I understand hy streaming might make the format "invisible"...

2.) How onerous is it to keep the software/firmware updated? Is it generally via a paid subscription? Will older blu-ray discs/downloaded files always work?

3.) Does it make more sense for me to download HD video than to use blu-ray, or do will the same pathological security & other limitations apply in every case?


I *am* planning to work through a computer (a Lenovo W520). The blu-ray would be plugged into the computer, probably via USB3 (the optical port will be the out for the projector & sound system). But, again, perhaps it would be better to avoid b-r and download files?


I'm trying to figure out the best and least annoying way of getting and watching HD. I'm flexible, but in the end, once I've figured it out, I don't want it to be a continual source of work.


Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## mdavej

1) On a computer, yes, on a player no. Where exactly do you find commercial Blu-ray discs of different file formats? They're all the same apart from different region encodings for foreign discs.

2) It's automatic and free. It's rare that an update will break old disc playback. An update can break file playback.

3) Questions about bypassing copy protection don't really belong in this thread and probably not on avsforum at all.


It's impossible to connect any blu-ray player discussed in this forum to a computer via USB. If you want to buy a blu-ray drive for your computer, post your questions in the HTPC forum. This forum is about stand-alone players. You seem to be mixing questions about blu-ray drives and blu-ray players, so I can't quite tell what device you are talking about.


They best ways to watch HD are to buy/rent discs, stream from paid or ad supported services or go to your local movie theater. That way those who created the material ultimately get paid for their work.


----------



## Wombat Pete

Thanks for that.

You're right that I'm possibly confusing players and HTPC drives.

But a mention of downloading files hardly justifies the presumption that I mean doing so in a legally dubious manner.

Are you saying that no one sells files for download that you can keep, only streaming? That would be disappointing... and odd. Esp. as I understand that even I-tunes does so.

But you're right, I should probably be in the htpc forum - I didn't realize the distinction.


----------



## steve1971

I was gonna wait and go with Sony's new 2013 Blu ray players but damn are they UGLY!!!!! I hate the new design so what I am gonna do next month is get a 2012 model. Maybe the S590 or the S790. Got until next month to decide.


----------



## fatuglyguy

Can anyone give a quick/experienced comment on the quality of Marantz BD decks? I'm sort of interested in buying a display UD7006 but I see some mixed stuff about their players. I did notice that it was really lightweight....I love my current main player (Sony 5000ES), but I'm kind of tired of having to keep a second blu-ray player connected for 3D content (Panasonic BDT310). Thanks!


----------



## BillP

Why not just use the 310? Are you looking for a universal player for SACD/DVD-A? Have you looked at the Oppo 103 or 105? You may be better asking about the Marantz offerings in the Marantz dedicated threads.


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve1971*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14640#post_22854379
> 
> 
> I was gonna wait and go with Sony's new 2013 Blu ray players but damn are they UGLY!!!!! I hate the new design so what I am gonna do next month is get a 2012 model. Maybe the S590 or the S790. Got until next month to decide.



The 790 continues into 2013. Only the 185, 390 and 590 will be replaced with the new 2013 players.


----------



## TXSTYLE

*What is my absolute BEST option for my following requirements:


Blu Ray 3D that can handle (I mean play regularly!) movie and video files from USB: .avi, .mkv, Divix, etc???


Great PQ and Excellent sound decoding for all of the popular audio signals???



I was looking at the Sony BDPS790 and Panasonic DMP-BDT500


I would like to stay under $250*




~ Big Marcus


----------



## TXSTYLE

Forgot to mention that I have a LG BD570 (no updated firmware!) that works well... usually. But sometimes freezes and shuts off when making selections from my external drive. Plus it is painfully slllllow!


~ Big Marcus


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TXSTYLE*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14670#post_22858411
> 
> 
> What is my absolute BEST option for my following requirements:
> 
> 
> Blu Ray 3D that can handle (I mean play regularly!) movie and video files from USB: .avi, .mkv, Divix, etc???
> 
> 
> Great PQ and Excellent sound decoding for all of the popular audio signals???
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at the Sony BDPS790 and Panasonic DMP-BDT500
> 
> 
> I would like to stay under $250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Big Marcus


I don't think either of those will work for what you want to do. Sony won't do divx natively, and Panasonic won't do most file formats. LG and samsung are probably better options. Oppo is ideal but out of your price range.


----------



## Selden Ball

Current Sony players sold in the U.S. do not support Divx, but do support Xvid. See page 44 of the S790 manual, for example. Supposedly Divx is much more popular in Europe. I don't know which U.S. players do support Divx.


----------



## TXSTYLE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14670#post_22858448
> 
> 
> I don't think either of those will work for what you want to do. Sony won't do divx natively, and Panasonic won't do most file formats. LG and samsung are probably better options. Oppo is ideal but out of your price range.



Thank You Both For The Rapid Reply! 


Which SAMSUNG would You Suggest?


And Can Anyone Answer This: My *LG 60 PZ950* TV Will In Fact Play Damn Near Everything And Is Fast At Loading, But Won't Support DTS. Why Is It So Much Faster Than The LG player???

Sorry For The Capital Letters.... I'm Using My Android Device And It Does This For Done Reason...


----------



## TXSTYLE

Anyone know when the LG BP730 will be available for purchase?


~ Big Marcus


----------



## teachsac

Probably some time in March.


S~


----------



## TXSTYLE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14670#post_22858842
> 
> 
> Probably some time in March.
> 
> 
> S~



Thanks. I may just hold out for this one just because I have the nice LG 60" Plasma to match and knowing it should handle most video formats.


~ Big Marcus


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TXSTYLE*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14670#post_22858439
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention that I have a LG BD570 (no updated firmware!) that works well... usually. But sometimes freezes and shuts off when making selections from my external drive. Plus it is painfully slllllow!
> 
> 
> ~ Big Marcus



Though the LG players generally support a wider variety of file formats than other budget players, I would not suggest becoming an early adopter (aka unpaid beta tester) of an LG player.


I have owned BD570 and BD670 and unless something has changed dramatically over the last year or so, they have a horrible track for software quality control. I was an early adopter of the 670. Every month or two they release updates without telling you what has changed, and usually it breaks something that was working previously.

You'd have to pay me pretty well to go through that again.


After switching to Sony BDP-S590 to replace a failing 670, I quickly purchased a second and took my LG BD570 out of service. The Sony players are much more stable and reliable, even if they don't support as many files. I have heard you can convert the FourCC codes on divx files to xvid so the Sony will play them. If encoding/converting your files in the formats supported by the Sony is too much work, you might consider getting a BDP-S590 or Panasonic 220 and a dedicated streaming device to handle files from your hard drive. Samsung players do not get rated very highly either. My 2 cents.


----------



## TXSTYLE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14670#post_22860993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TXSTYLE*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14670#post_22858439
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention that I have a LG BD570 (no updated firmware!) that works well... usually. But sometimes freezes and shuts off when making selections from my external drive. Plus it is painfully slllllow!
> 
> 
> ~ Big Marcus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though the LG players generally support a wider variety of file formats than other budget players, I would not suggest becoming an early adopter (aka unpaid beta tester) of an LG player.
> 
> 
> I have owned BD570 and BD670 and unless something has changed dramatically over the last year or so, they have a horrible track for software quality control. I was an early adopter of the 670. Every month or two they release updates without telling you what has changed, and usually it breaks something that was working previously.
> 
> You'd have to pay me pretty well to go through that again.
> 
> 
> After switching to Sony BDP-S590 to replace a failing 670, I quickly purchased a second and took my LG BD570 out of service. The Sony players are much more stable and reliable, even if they don't support as many files. I have heard you can convert the FourCC codes on divx files to xvid so the Sony will play them. If encoding/converting your files in the formats supported by the Sony is too much work, you might consider getting a BDP-S590 or Panasonic 220 and a dedicated streaming device to handle files from your hard drive. Samsung players do not get rated very highly either. My 2 cents.
Click to expand...


I actually have the bd 670 LOL! So I've been reading reviews on both units you mentioned above. And although in not a "Sony" guy, it appears to be decent for my needs. What roe of streaming device would you suggest and will it support DTS and DD 5.1?



BigMarcus ~ EVO 4G LTE


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TXSTYLE*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14670#post_22861479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14670#post_22860993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TXSTYLE*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14670#post_22858439
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention that I have a LG BD570 (no updated firmware!) that works well... usually. But sometimes freezes and shuts off when making selections from my external drive. Plus it is painfully slllllow!
> 
> 
> ~ Big Marcus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though the LG players generally support a wider variety of file formats than other budget players, I would not suggest becoming an early adopter (aka unpaid beta tester) of an LG player.
> 
> 
> I have owned BD570 and BD670 and unless something has changed dramatically over the last year or so, they have a horrible track for software quality control. I was an early adopter of the 670. Every month or two they release updates without telling you what has changed, and usually it breaks something that was working previously.
> 
> You'd have to pay me pretty well to go through that again.
> 
> 
> After switching to Sony BDP-S590 to replace a failing 670, I quickly purchased a second and took my LG BD570 out of service. The Sony players are much more stable and reliable, even if they don't support as many files. I have heard you can convert the FourCC codes on divx files to xvid so the Sony will play them. If encoding/converting your files in the formats supported by the Sony is too much work, you might consider getting a BDP-S590 or Panasonic 220 and a dedicated streaming device to handle files from your hard drive. Samsung players do not get rated very highly either. My 2 cents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually have the bd 670 LOL! So I've been reading reviews on both units you mentioned above. And although in not a "Sony" guy, it appears to be decent for my needs. What roe of streaming device would you suggest and will it support DTS and DD 5.1?
> 
> 
> 
> BigMarcus ~ EVO 4G LTE
Click to expand...


I use my BDP-S590 in conjunction with Serviio DLNA server and that is meeting my needs, but I don't use divx files myself. I honestly have not done enough research about dedicated streamers to give you an informed recommendation.


People seem to like the WD TV Live, but I would suggest looking in the media streamers topic under

'Gaming & content streaming' on AVS to learn about other offerings, there seem to be lots of these devices available. I even recall users in the LG Blu-ray player threads (570 and/or 670) mentioning streamers they purchased to expand functionality beyond what those players can do (iso playback, for example).


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Knight7m*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14670#post_22873512
> 
> 
> Folks, may i ask what do you think of cambridge azur 752 or 751 from build up quality comparing to Arcam Diva 139 or 137 ? I mean if i play DVD in both will the Cambridge sound better than Arcam ?
> 
> I need to use the player only as transport using coaxial output for the sound . Im worry that the Arcam still sound better because its well build up for both power supply and jitter reduction .
> 
> Anyone like to answer, and thank you.



The Cambridge Bluray players are based on the Oppo players.


They basically are the same models with some variations. In the case of the Cambridge, they use Wolffson DACs where the Oppos use Sabre DACs. I believe the asur 752 is based on the Oppo BDP-105, and the 751 is based on the BDP-95 (previous model ) Here is a discussion where some users compared a Cambridge player, the Oppo 95 and the Arcam 139. You can draw your own conclusions from it.


The Oppo BDP-105 is different from the 752 in that the power supply has been upgraded, has a built in headphone amp and it also includes asynchronous USB inputs for jitter free transfer of music from a computer. That along with the different DACs are the main functional differences between the two players. Obviously the 105 is the incremental upgrade from the 95, as is the 752 from the 751.


----------



## gatti-man

What players are superior to the ps3? I'm wanting to get away from using a gaming console to play movies but don't really feel like dropping 1500 on the oppo 105


----------



## Mark the Red

^^^^


bdp-s790 around $200 - $250. Fantabulous!


----------



## gatti-man

Is it the same audio video performance as the oppo 103? I have an elite kuro and don't really care about frills just perfect audio/video.


----------



## mdavej

Check the 790 thread. IIRC tests have shown A/V reproduction is perfect. But if that's not good enough, check out the panny 500.


As far as what player is better than the PS3, I think that would be just about every player.


----------



## InfernoST

While watching Harry Potter's Goblet of Fire with my girls my PS3 overheated and just outright died with 10 minutes left to go (How fitting) I'm not going to replace the PS3, I will wait for the new console so I'm now looking into getting a BDP, I have a budget of $250. I don't have a 3D TV so this is not a priority however fast load times are, upscaling of DVD content, Solid wired network performance is a must. Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InfernoST*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14670#post_22887682
> 
> 
> While watching Harry Potter's Goblet of Fire with my girls my PS3 overheated and just outright died with 10 minutes left to go (How fitting) I'm not going to replace the PS3, I will wait for the new console so I'm now looking into getting a BDP, I have a budget of $250. I don't have a 3D TV so this is not a priority however fast load times are, upscaling of DVD content, Solid wired network performance is a must. Any and all help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Look into the Panny 220, Sony 390, and Sony 590.


----------



## nothic10

Hi, The player I have been using is the Sony BDP-S360 (with my samsung LN40A650). I purchased a new TV and am looking for a new setup, what I have is a Panasonic P50ST50 and a Yamaha HTR-4065 reciever, nothing too fancy but now I'm looking for a player. Maybe I should have bought the player before I purchased the receiver, I had no idea many came with their own sound processing. I could always take the receiver back, though. With that in mind, I am looking for something with great video processing, mostly, can play most video formats, and probably comes with 3-D capability which I think everything does now anyway.


My first big question is how much of the cost for the mid and upper end players goes into handling the sound? One I was looking at is the OPPO BDP-103, which has pre-outs for 5.1 analog sound but my receiver doesn't have inputs for that. I'd have to get an amp to make use of these. So say if I were to purchase this player, how much would I have wasted not being able to use that feature? I've looked at the sony 590s in the store, which had pretty decent reviews, but they couldn't handle all the file types and networking was kind of hit or miss, plus it felt really cheap.


The second one is how much better is the video processing in the higher end units or is it more just how and the kind of file types they handle?


Looking for suggestions and advice.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nothic10*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14670#post_22889254
> 
> 
> Hi, The player I have been using is the Sony BDP-S360 (with my samsung LN40A650). I purchased a new TV and am looking for a new setup, what I have is a Panasonic P50ST50 and a Yamaha HTR-4065 reciever, nothing too fancy but now I'm looking for a player. Maybe I should have bought the player before I purchased the receiver, I had no idea many came with their own sound processing. I could always take the receiver back, though. With that in mind, I am looking for something with great video processing, mostly, can play most video formats, and probably comes with 3-D capability which I think everything does now anyway.
> 
> 
> My first big question is how much of the cost for the mid and upper end players goes into handling the sound? One I was looking at is the OPPO BDP-103, which has pre-outs for 5.1 analog sound but my receiver doesn't have inputs for that. I'd have to get an amp to make use of these. So say if I were to purchase this player, how much would I have wasted not being able to use that feature?



Welcome to AVSForum.


Analog audio output in players is mostly to accommodate people who have already spent hugely on receivers that have it. People who have HDMI in their receivers almost always use that, making the analog capabilities of the player moot.


If you are looking to upgrade the audio of your system the money would go to the receiver and speakers, not swapping the HDMI player source.



> Quote:
> The second one is how much better is the video processing in the higher end units or is it more just how and the kind of file types they handle?



Digital audio and video is a quality leveler. The higher end machines are pricier for features, support, etc, not necessarily video quality.


-Bill


----------



## DVDFreaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14640#post_22823058
> 
> 
> If you don't need the 4K scaling, go with the 590.
> 
> 
> S~



Thank you, I decided to get the S790, build quality is important to me so I decided to get the S790 since the S590 looks cheap


----------



## TXSTYLE

Decided on and ordered a Panny BDT 500.



BigMarcus ~ EVO 4G LTE


----------



## InfernoST




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14670#post_22888362
> 
> 
> Look into the Panny 220, Sony 390, and Sony 590.



Thanks Bill, I think after doing a lot of reading I'm going to pickup the Sony S790.


----------



## red2003xlt

Hello All,


My wife and I are replacing the DVD Player in our main living room. We'd like to upgrade to blue-ray player as well. I'm overwhelmed by the choices as well the prices.


Heres what we need. Blue-Ray, ability to play standard DVD's too. Also we'd like to able to watch WatchESPN, I see the apps for Netflix, Pandora, etc but no ESPN3...


Is ESPNs not possible?



Other things not brand loyal although I've been told to stay with the three S's Sharp, Samsung, and Sony.


Thoughts? Reccomendations?


----------



## HDPERSON

Sony S590 or S390 and Panasonic 220 all great choices. Samsung blew up for me after 2 weeks. The S390 doesn't have 3D capability. The blu ray picture and DVD picture are all the equal of the $500 OPPO. Another choice would be the 620 by LG, but the DVD upconversion is not equal to the Sony or Panasonic.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *red2003xlt*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14670#post_22891033
> 
> 
> ...we'd like to able to watch WatchESPN...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDPERSON*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14670#post_22891143
> 
> 
> Sony S590 or S390 and Panasonic 220 all great choices. ...The blu ray picture and DVD picture are all the equal of the $500 OPPO...


I agree with the recommendation, but the last time I checked, WatchESPN was only available on Xbox and iOS and Android devices.


I think only the top of the line panasonic and sony (500 and 790 respectively) have DVD upconversion on par with Oppo. Other models aren't bad, but not equal. Panasonic is a little better than similar sonys in that regard. I've always found sony upconversion a tad softer than most, but acceptable.


IMO, the 590 is the sweet spot right now in terms of value and capabilities. But like the others, it won't do ESPN. I think Panasonic has some sort of MLB app though.


----------



## cemo62

Ps3 vs Oppo 103/ 93 or another player


Is it worth to buy 103/93 etc or may i go with ps3? I care about bluray image quality and 3d Performance


(not interested in dvd source)


----------



## teachsac

If that is your criteria, you would be just as well of with a Sony 590 or Panasonic 220. For BD playback, you won't notice a difference between the Oppo, Sony, and Panasonic. For DVD scaling, I prefer the Oppo or the Panasonic over the Sony. For app streaming, I prefer the Sony. For DLNA streaming, I prefer the Oppo.


S~


----------



## cemo62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14700#post_22904833
> 
> 
> If that is your criteria, you would be just as well of with a Sony 590 or Panasonic 220. For BD playback, you won't notice a difference between the Oppo, Sony, and Panasonic. For DVD scaling, I prefer the Oppo or the Panasonic over the Sony. For app streaming, I prefer the Sony. For DLNA streaming, I prefer the Oppo.
> 
> 
> S~



i m planning to use it on 120inches screen with a full hd projector, not a tv so even this condition i wont see any notable difference in bluray and 3d bluray picture quality? (i mean ps3 vs a stand alone bd player) thank you


----------



## teachsac

Nope. You will not notice a difference. I've always found the PS3 to be softer picture wise because of its software rendering, particulary with DVD scaling.


S~


----------



## InfernoST

The PS3 is a great machine but it does get very hot and the fan operation could be quite bothersome.


----------



## red2003xlt

Thanks for all your help










Looks like I"ll end up buying a DVD player and some sort device to get my ESPN fix.


Thanks again.


----------



## Ozweego

After running one PS3 into the ground and having since replaced it with another, I am thinking of getting a dedicated BR player. Ultimately I watch more movies then play games so I think moving to a dedicated disc player is the right thing to do. My budget is flexible as I simply want a player that does the following best:


1. Obviously Audio/Video quality (although from my limited research they all fair well in this category while playing BR)

2. Up-scaling ability. I have a few hundred DVD's which I was slowly replacing with Blu-Ray but if there is a player that can upscale to near par quality it could save me cash in the long run.

3. 3D. A must since I just got a new 3D TV (Panny ST50) before Christmas and have already fell victim to a debilitating 3D content addiction.

4. Load times. I'm impatient

5. Don't need internet Apps but it appears they are becoming standard nowadays. The TV is a smart TV plus I have the aforementioned PS3. How many options do I need to access Netflix!?!?!?!


I think that's it. The up-scaling is the most important as I have some great looking/sounding DVD's that I would hate to replace.


Let me know what you guys think. Thanks in advance


----------



## teachsac

Panasonic 220 would fit your needs. I prefer its scaling to the PS3 and Sony BD players.


S~


----------



## Ozweego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14700#post_22909406
> 
> 
> Panasonic 220 would fit your needs. I prefer its scaling to the PS3 and Sony BD players.
> 
> 
> S~



Thanks! Placed an order for one today. $92 online!


----------



## MrHT

Any good, inexpensive Blu-ray player out there that support DivX?


----------



## mdavej

LG


----------



## MrHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14700#post_22917849
> 
> 
> LG



I said, "good." My friends have LG players and they freeze freeze freeze!!! That's not my definition of "good".


----------



## mdavej

Sorry, but that and Samsung (worse) are your only options in the US. If I were you I'd mod my divx files to look like xvid, then nearly any player will work. Or use DLNA and transcode. You can also load hacked firmware on some brands, but that gets pretty expensive. I personally went the xvid mod route and use Sony players.


----------



## MrHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14700#post_22918570
> 
> 
> Sorry, but that and Samsung (worse) are your only options in the US. If I were you I'd mod my divx files to look like xvid, then nearly any player will work. Or use DLNA and transcode. You can also load hacked firmware on some brands, but that gets pretty expensive. I personally went the xvid mod route and use Sony players.



I wonder why fewer players are supporting DivX now. Nobody uses it anymore?


----------



## mdavej

Higher licensing cost is my guess.


----------



## MrHT

I see. Well, thanks for the help anyway.


I actually don't "need" a new player. My Sony BDP-S360 player that I bought three years ago still works like a champ, which is pretty shocking since I use it a lot. I was just looking into fixing what's not broken because I want to upgrade to a faster player that can play mp4 and DivX videos through USB. But I guess my best bet would be an Oppo, but geez, that costs $500! The Panasonic 220 seems like a good, inexpensive player, but it doesn't support DivX. I know Panny used to support DivX, but it looks like they stopped.


----------



## BarracudaDelGato

Sorry if this is already in one of the 490 pages... Does the Panasonic DMP-BDT320 stream Netflix?

And if it does, is anyone using this in Canada by any chance?


The Canadian product page does not mention Netflix at all...









https://panasonic.ca/english/audiovideo/bluray/players/DMPBDT320.asp#.UQ_1OKXC2sY 


thanks!


----------



## teachsac

Best bet would be to ask your question in the Owner's thread for the 220/320/500.


S~


----------



## u4ea

Hi guys, just bought a new Samsung 40" EH6000 and I now am in need of a blu ray player. I was thinking of getting the Sammy e56500 but ended up hearing and reading some not great things about it. I was pointed in the direction of the Panny DMP-BDT220 model, or the Sony BDP-S590, would be open to other options as well.


Here is what I am looking for:


1. Solid performance of the blu-ray, now stuttering laggy issues. Initial start up isn't a huge deal for me (as long as it isn't minutes). Just don't want anything choppy.

2. Decent upscaling of DVDs not a huge deal breaker, but I have a lot of DVDs and want to make sure they look clean.

3. Wifi that isn't too flakey, needs to stay up... ethernet is not an option

4. Able to stream: Netflix and Amazon well and would love to open up to other options as well.

5. DLNA support, if possible. BTW I am 100% Mac so must play nice with Macs.


If you could assist in the recommendation, I will make my purchase today.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *u4ea*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14700#post_22930101
> 
> 
> Hi guys, just bought a new Samsung 40" EH6000 and I now am in need of a blu ray player. I was thinking of getting the Sammy e56500 but ended up hearing and reading some not great things about it. I was pointed in the direction of the Panny DMP-BDT220 model, or the Sony BDP-S590, would be open to other options as well.
> 
> 
> Here is what I am looking for:
> 
> 
> 1. Solid performance of the blu-ray, now stuttering laggy issues. Initial start up isn't a huge deal for me (as long as it isn't minutes). Just don't want anything choppy.
> 
> 2. Decent upscaling of DVDs not a huge deal breaker, but I have a lot of DVDs and want to make sure they look clean.
> 
> 3. Wifi that isn't too flakey, needs to stay up... ethernet is not an option
> 
> 4. Able to stream: Netflix and Amazon well and would love to open up to other options as well.
> 
> 5. DLNA support, if possible. BTW I am 100% Mac so must play nice with Macs.
> 
> 
> If you could assist in the recommendation, I will make my purchase today.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Would recommend the Sony BDP-S590 based on your criteria. Sony players have a strong DLNA implementation. I use Serviio as a DLNA server on my Mac, its free and works great with the Sony. Sony's current players also have 5.1 support for Amazon Instant Video, which not all players have.


----------



## snidely

[quote name="u4ea" url="/t/959985/official-help-me

Here is what I am looking for:


1. Solid performance of the blu-ray, now stuttering laggy issues. Initial start up isn't a huge deal for me (as long as it isn't minutes). Just don't want anything choppy.

2. Decent upscaling of DVDs not a huge deal breaker, but I have a lot of DVDs and want to make sure they look clean.

3. Wifi that isn't too flakey, needs to stay up... ethernet is not an option

4. Able to stream: Netflix and Amazon well and would love to open up to other options as well.

5. DLNA support, if possible. BTW I am 100% Mac so must play nice with Macs.


If you could assist in the recommendation, *I will make my purchase today.[*


Thanks in advance.[/quote]

I can't really help - but you need to wait a day or two for responses since some people here are gainfully employed during the day. All I can say is my older model Sonys (we have 2) do very well with Netflix. (We use ethernet connections, tho.) Plays Netflix blu-ray DVDs with no lags or other problems. Never noticed slow start up at all.


----------



## u4ea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14700#post_22930622
> 
> 
> Would recommend the Sony BDP-S590 based on your criteria. Sony players have a strong DLNA implementation. I use Serviio as a DLNA server on my Mac, its free and works great with the Sony. Sony's current players also have 5.1 support for Amazon Instant Video, which not all players have.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14700#post_22930630
> 
> 
> I can't really help - but you need to wait a day or two for responses since some people here are gainfully employed during the day. All I can say is my older model Sonys (we have 2) do very well with Netflix. (We use ethernet connections, tho.) Plays Netflix blu-ray DVDs with no lags or other problems. Never noticed slow start up at all.



Thank you both very much =)


----------



## mkotik

Looking for a good 3D blu-ray player that can play all formats and is region free (or easy to hack...)

Any recommendations?


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkotik*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14700#post_22931332
> 
> 
> Looking for a good 3D blu-ray player that can play all formats and is region free (or easy to hack...)
> 
> Any recommendations?



Price range? How important is DVD playback, streaming performance, DLNA features?


----------



## mkotik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14700#post_22932051
> 
> 
> Price range? How important is DVD playback, streaming performance, DLNA features?



Up to $150...needs to play DVD as well of course...high PQ...DLNA - preferable.


----------



## teachsac

I don't think you will find a player that can be modded at that price range. The Oppo is $499 plus the mod kit. The Sharp from this thread is 239. The Panasonic modded firmware is about the price of a player.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1448852/region-free-bd-3-d-player 


S~


----------



## XclusiveTN

I just finished putting my speakers in my bonus room and I am looking for a blu ray player(have a Denon 2112CI receiver and Samsung Plasma TV). I would like it to have the following features:


1. prefer wired vs wireless

2. don't have to have 3-D

3. would like upscaling for DVD's

4. possible a few apps for streaming but if not I can always get a roku

5. doesn't take forever to load


Was going to just get a PS3 but would like to have a dedicated player.


Thanks,


Chris


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14700#post_22932645
> 
> 
> I don't think you will find a player that can be modded at that price range. The Oppo is $499 plus the mod kit. The Sharp from this thread is 239. The Panasonic modded firmware is about the price of a player.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1448852/region-free-bd-3-d-player
> 
> 
> S~



The only thing that comes to mind in this price range that can reportedly be made region free easily is the 'Insignia' players (Best Buy house brand). I believe it is necessary to acquire older firmware and this only works with certain models. Also I believe the vulnerable models do not have 3D capability. Not sure about DLNA or streaming apps, you may need another unit for those features.


----------



## mkotik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14700#post_22932645
> 
> 
> I don't think you will find a player that can be modded at that price range. The Oppo is $499 plus the mod kit. The Sharp from this thread is 239. The Panasonic modded firmware is about the price of a player.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1448852/region-free-bd-3-d-player
> 
> 
> S~



How about LG BP620?


----------



## randomnoise

I'm looking for a player for my bedroom. I bought a Samsung unit from Costco (can't remember the model number, but it was in the $110 range), but the motor noise was too loud for me.


Features that are important to me:


HDMI out

DVD upscaling to 1080p

quiet operation


It would be nice if I could find something under $150.


----------



## teachsac

Either the Sony 390/590 (depending on if you need 3D) or the Panasonic 220. Both work quite well.


S~


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkotik*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14700#post_22935718
> 
> 
> How about LG BP620?



As far as I know, the US retail versions of these players cannot be easily modified by users to be made region free. There are LG players being sold with hardware modifications to support region free DVD playback, but Blu-ray region restrictions still apply to the players I have seen advertised. Also, LG's standard players have had lots of hardware and software quality issues, so I would think trying to use a player with modified hardware on top of all of that would be dicey.


----------



## nakenergy

Sony S790 was a great surprise; quick, pristine blu ray, SACD, 4k upscaling (future proof) and the biggest surprise being it is really better than the Oppo 83 for upscaling DVDs. With 2 HDMI out it can also go with an older receiver. The player also has a ton of apps and streaming.


one can get 2 S790s for one Oppo.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nakenergy*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14730#post_22936399
> 
> 
> Sony S790 was a great surprise; quick, pristine blu ray, SACD, 4k upscaling (future proof) and the biggest surprise being it is really better than the Oppo 83 for upscaling DVDs. With 2 HDMI out it can also go with an older receiver. The player also has a ton of apps and streaming.
> 
> 
> one can get 2 S790s for one Oppo.



Really? It's better at upscaling than an 83? That would surprise me, since the 83 competes well with the current Oppos for upscaling and they're getting great reviews.


If it's true, though - more power to'em, we need better machines.


----------



## charlie310

Can anyone recommend some good players for me? I don't need 3D, or internet connectivity. I just want a player that isn't too loud, doesn't break or glitch, and has great picture/sound. I've already replaced most of my DVDs w/blu-rays, so I wouldn't be playing many DVDs on it. I saw the LG BP125 for $48, but I'm guessing it's a crap player. I wish they would get $200 players and take the 3D, wifi, and other junk off and sell it for $100.


----------



## BIslander

Take a look at a Panasonic DMP-BDT210.


----------



## diago666

Hi

I'm loocking for a bluray player which display track number on front panel when playing CD


Panasonic BDT120 does but I don't need 3D

do you know if Panasonic BD75 has this feature ?


regards


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *charlie310*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14730#post_22938185
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend some good players for me? I don't need 3D, or internet connectivity. I just want a player that isn't too loud, doesn't break or glitch, and has great picture/sound. I've already replaced most of my DVDs w/blu-rays, so I wouldn't be playing many DVDs on it. I saw the LG BP125 for $48, but I'm guessing it's a crap player. I wish they would get $200 players and take the 3D, wifi, and other junk off and sell it for $100.


If you feel that strongly about not having 3D (you don't have to use it), there is the Sony 390 .


----------



## TXSTYLE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TXSTYLE*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14670#post_22890746
> 
> 
> Decided on and ordered a Panny BDT 500.
> 
> 
> 
> BigMarcus ~ EVO 4G LTE


I am L O V I N G this player!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
























~ Big Marcus


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14730#post_22938832
> 
> 
> If you feel that strongly about not having 3D (you don't have to use it), there is the Sony 390 .



The only problem I have with the S390 vs. the S590 is that the 390 only has 2 channel stereo Dolby TrueHD decoding, where the S590 is multi channel. For an extra 7 bucks or so (about 95 vs. 88), because of that, I really see no reason to go with the S390. You're right though, it does have no 3D.


----------



## mdavej

You should go for the Sony 185. It's similar to the 390 but also lacks wifi. Bottom of the barrel feature-wise but still decent picture. Panasonic has a similar model the 87.


Even though I don't use wifi or 3D either, I get higher end, feature rich models anyway because they generally perform better, only cost a few dollars more on sale (maybe $5 more), and have much higher resale value.


----------



## canuckerfan

Hi everyone, looking for a player that has several features:


1) can play mkv files over SMB shares

2) can play divx/xvid files over SMB shares

3) can play mp3 files over SMB shares

4) can play flac files over SMB shares

5) sd card support

6) ntfs support on the usb (this is reaching a bit, so I don't really expect to get this one)


After a bit of searching, I've found only some of the Panasonics which fit the above criteria. Any thoughts?


----------



## charlie310




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14730#post_22941262
> 
> 
> You should go for the Sony 185. It's similar to the 390 but also lacks wifi. Bottom of the barrel feature-wise but still decent picture. Panasonic has a similar model the 87.
> 
> 
> Even though I don't use wifi or 3D either, I get higher end, feature rich models anyway because they generally perform better, only cost a few dollars more on sale (maybe $5 more), and have much higher resale value.



Yea, my point exactly. I think it's stupid how I'm forced to pay extra for features I'd never use. Why would I stream videos on a crappy slow Blu-Ray when I can do it on a XBox (essentially a computer)? I also think 3D is lame unless you're using it on a 60"+ HDTV.



Anyways, thanks for the suggestions. I'll be looking up the models mentioned to find my new player.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *canuckerfan*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14730#post_22941811
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, looking for a player that has several features:
> 
> 
> 1) can play mkv files over SMB shares
> 
> 2) can play divx/xvid files over SMB shares
> 
> 3) can play mp3 files over SMB shares
> 
> 4) can play flac files over SMB shares
> 
> 5) sd card support
> 
> 6) ntfs support on the usb (this is reaching a bit, so I don't really expect to get this one)
> 
> 
> After a bit of searching, I've found only some of the Panasonics which fit the above criteria. Any thoughts?



Price range? The current OPPOs have this except for (5) but start at $499.


There are SD to USB adapters that would be worth trying to get you wider compatibility for that.


-Bill


----------



## canuckerfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14730#post_22941833
> 
> 
> Price range? The current OPPOs have this except for (5) but start at $499.
> 
> 
> There are SD to USB adapters that would be worth trying to get you wider compatibility for that.
> 
> 
> -Bill



$499 is definitely out of my price range. I think I'll probably go with the one of the Panasonics - it seems to have most of the features.


----------



## rickas47

I'm looking for a player to work with my Panasonic TC-P55VT50. Is there an advantage to stick with the same manufacturer? Seems like the Panasonic BDT220 is highly regarded and very reasonably priced. Anything else out there at a similar price point that might have an advantage over the 220? Is there any point to wait a few weeks for the BDT230 to be released? Thanx.


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickas47*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14730#post_22941893
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a player to work with my Panasonic TC-P55VT50. Is there an advantage to stick with the same manufacturer? Seems like the Panasonic BDT220 is highly regarded and very reasonably priced. Anything else out there at a similar price point that might have an advantage over the 220? Is there any point to wait a few weeks for the BDT230 to be released? Thanx.



any player for the most part will look fine on your tv. I have the oppo 93 and the gt25. you are in great hands. some people do like panasonic. just stay away from samsung.


Jacob


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickas47*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14730#post_22941893
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a player to work with my Panasonic TC-P55VT50. Is there an advantage to stick with the same manufacturer? Seems like the Panasonic BDT220 is highly regarded and very reasonably priced. Anything else out there at a similar price point that might have an advantage over the 220? Is there any point to wait a few weeks for the BDT230 to be released? Thanx.



Also look at the Sony BDP-S590 (soon to be replaced by BDP-S5100).


The Sony has strong DLNA support, in case you want to play content from your local network and supports 5.1 in the Amazon Instant Video app, whereas the Panasonic has some enhancement options for DVD playback that the Sony lacks.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *charlie310*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14730#post_22941819
> 
> 
> Yea, my point exactly. I think it's stupid how I'm forced to pay extra for features I'd never use. Why would I stream videos on a crappy slow Blu-Ray when I can do it on a XBox (essentially a computer)? I also think 3D is lame unless you're using it on a 60"+ HDTV.
> 
> 
> Anyways, thanks for the suggestions. I'll be looking up the models mentioned to find my new player.



I have trouble relating. I don't use 3D or Wi-Fi myself, but these players pack a lot of bang for there buck. Players with this feature set sold for around twice as much a few years ago and much less than a decent VCR sold for 20 years ago.


Wi-Fi is considered a basic feature these days as many users simply aren't equipped to use the network features without it. I have to think there is very little if any cost saving to remove 3D support.


Also, the Sony players can stream more video formats than the Xbox, they're quiet and they use less electricity. The streaming features are very compelling for users that don't already have a game console. See the glass as half full!


----------



## charlie310




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14730#post_22942370
> 
> 
> I have trouble relating. I don't use 3D or Wi-Fi myself, but these players pack a lot of bang for there buck. Players with this feature set sold for around twice as much a few years ago and much less than a decent VCR sold for 20 years ago.
> 
> 
> Wi-Fi is considered a basic feature these days as many users simply aren't equipped to use the network features without it. I have to think there is very little if any cost saving to remove 3D support.
> 
> 
> Also, the Sony players can stream more video formats than the Xbox, they're quiet and they use less electricity. The streaming features are very compelling for users that don't already have a game console. See the glass as half full!


Since you don't understand, I'll explain it to you. 3D and/or Wi-Fi blu-ray players sell for more money than non-3D Wi-Fi Blu-ray players. Hell, adding a wireless-n card to a laptop costs at least $20. I imagine adding 3D support would be just as expensive, if not more. Yes, wi-fi is a basic feature on laptops. That doesn't mean it doesn't cost money.


So, paying retail for a $1,000 laptop is a great deal because it would have cost you $3K two years ago? Using your logic, I should pay more than $1K for extra features I will never use just because it used to cost $4K.


Xbox has more streaming content (you do realize they've been doing it for much longer & therefore have more license agreements). The Xbox is quiet too (at least the new ones which I have). Who the hell cares about electricity (what, it's gonna cost $1 more per month?).


Obviously, a wi-fi blu-ray player is extremely useful for people who don't have game consoles. It doesn't take a genius to know that. Obviously, my whole point is that people who don't use wi-fi or 3D shouldn't have to pay extra for it just to get a decent blu-ray player.


----------



## InfernoST




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *charlie310*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14730#post_22942491
> 
> 
> Since you don't understand, I'll explain it to you. 3D and/or Wi-Fi blu-ray players sell for more money than non-3D Wi-Fi Blu-ray players. Hell, adding a wireless-n card to a laptop costs at least $20. I imagine adding 3D support would be just as expensive, if not more. Yes, wi-fi is a basic feature on laptops. That doesn't mean it doesn't cost money.
> 
> 
> So, paying retail for a $1,000 laptop is a great deal because it would have cost you $3K two years ago? Using your logic, I should pay more than $1K for extra features I will never use just because it used to cost $4K.
> 
> 
> Xbox has more streaming content (you do realize they've been doing it for much longer & therefore have more license agreements). The Xbox is quiet too (at least the new ones which I have). Who the hell cares about electricity (what, it's gonna cost $1 more per month?).
> 
> 
> Obviously, a wi-fi blu-ray player is extremely useful for people who don't have game consoles. It doesn't take a genius to know that. Obviously, my whole point is that people who don't use wi-fi or 3D shouldn't have to pay extra for it just to get a decent blu-ray player.



You have decent BDP's out there without 3D and wi-fi but the manufacturers have made the decision to incorporate 3D/Wi-Fi/LAN/Better Codec support/faster load times and a more comprehensive feature set into their better players. Do your research and get what you feel will suit your needs. Unfortunately you can't have your cake and eat it too. Manufacturers pour lots of money into research to see what a majority of the public would like to see in their next device and try to incorporate what they deem feasible at a certain price point unfortunately you are the minority in this case.


----------



## charlie310

Thanks guys. Just bought the Sony S590 cuz it was on sale for essentially $80. Next, I'll have to upgrade my 5-year old Samsung TV, but that won't be until the end of the year.


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *charlie310*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14730#post_22942491
> 
> 
> Since you don't understand, I'll explain it to you. 3D and/or Wi-Fi blu-ray players sell for more money than non-3D Wi-Fi Blu-ray players. Hell, adding a wireless-n card to a laptop costs at least $20. I imagine adding 3D support would be just as expensive, if not more. Yes, wi-fi is a basic feature on laptops. That doesn't mean it doesn't cost money.
> 
> 
> So, paying retail for a $1,000 laptop is a great deal because it would have cost you $3K two years ago? Using your logic, I should pay more than $1K for extra features I will never use just because it used to cost $4K.
> 
> 
> Xbox has more streaming content (you do realize they've been doing it for much longer & therefore have more license agreements). The Xbox is quiet too (at least the new ones which I have). Who the hell cares about electricity (what, it's gonna cost $1 more per month?).
> 
> 
> Obviously, a wi-fi blu-ray player is extremely useful for people who don't have game consoles. It doesn't take a genius to know that. Obviously, my whole point is that people who don't use wi-fi or 3D shouldn't have to pay extra for it just to get a decent blu-ray player.



I'm sorry, but the Xbox 360 is a bag of nails for streaming support. The Netflix client is only able to stream 720p content. It also requires xbox live subscription. Shocking.


A $80 Sony BD player is more capable.


----------



## XclusiveTN

So if I've narrowed my choices to the Panasonic 220 or Sony 590, is either that much better than the other considering they are about the same price or wold I be better off waiting for the newer models this year?


----------



## bokes

Can anyone give the Pioneer 150 a thumbs up?

A local dealer has them for $130.

I'm replacing a Pioneer 51 that suffered a dead laser.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XclusiveTN*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14730#post_22943936
> 
> 
> So if I've narrowed my choices to the Panasonic 220 or Sony 590, is either that much better than the other considering they are about the same price or wold I be better off waiting for the newer models this year?


Looks like the newer models this year are adding the ability to stream content from your player to different devices like smart phones and the like. If you want that, you should wait.


Both the sony and panny have their strengths, but the sony is far more feature rich in terms of DLNA and streaming apps. If you only plan to watch discs, the panny probably has a slight edge in terms of speed and DVD picture quality.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bokes*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14730#post_22943967
> 
> 
> Can anyone give the Pioneer 150 a thumbs up?
> 
> A local dealer has them for $130.
> 
> I'm replacing a Pioneer 51 that suffered a dead laser.


Bokes, I would jump all over that Pio. That's great price for such a good, all-region player.


----------



## XclusiveTN

Thanks, just picked up the S590 from bestbuy for 99 plus tax(S390 was on sale for 89). I don't need streaming to a smartphone or tablet so hopefully this should be just fine for me.


Thanks


----------



## charlie310




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apw2607*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14730#post_22943637
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but the Xbox 360 is a bag of nails for streaming support. The Netflix client is only able to stream 720p content. It also requires xbox live subscription. Shocking.
> 
> 
> A $80 Sony BD player is more capable.


I'm sorry, but like I said XBOX 360 HAS *MORE* STREAMING CONTENT. End of story. BTW, an xbox live gold subscription is only $3.33 a month if you get it on sale. I love how people with 42" HDTVs will ignorantly talk crap about 720p when they wouldn't be able to tell the difference. Hell, I have a hard time telling the difference on 55" plasmas.


----------



## InfernoST




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apw2607*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14730#post_22943637
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but the Xbox 360 is a bag of nails for streaming support. The Netflix client is only able to stream 720p content. It also requires xbox live subscription. Shocking.
> 
> 
> A $80 Sony BD player is more capable.



+1


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *charlie310*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14730#post_22945935
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but like I said XBOX 360 HAS *MORE* STREAMING CONTENT. End of story. BTW, an xbox live gold subscription is only $3.33 a month if you get it on sale. I love how people with 42" HDTVs will ignorantly talk crap about 720p when they wouldn't be able to tell the difference. Hell, I have a hard time telling the difference on 55" plasmas.


I find that very hard to believe. Most people pay a lot more than $3 for xbox live gold, especially after new customer deals run out. And xbox only had around 35 video streaming services last time I checked. Sony has far more than that (at least 60), and they're free. And why would anyone pay for 720 content when they can get 1080 for free. It makes no sense. I have 3 xboxes and 3 sony BD players, and besides cable tv, I do all my streaming on my sony players. And streaming content aside, the IR response on xbox stinks, so navigating with a normal remote is a pain unless you're directly in front of it and fairly close.


Having said all that, I think counting who has the most content is useless. Most of it is complete crap. Whether I use sony, xbox or roku, I still use only the major 3 or 4 streaming apps that just about everybody has. If there's something special like MLB or HBO, then I agree that something like xbox is a better option, although an expensive one. Even $40/year is expensive compared to free. That's my entire annual disc rental budget.


----------



## carl333

Looking for a player with 3D, USB input front panel that can play from a USB thumb drive and can read video format files XVID, MKV, MP4..., Wi-Fi capable


My hardware is a Panny Smart ST50 series TV, Denon 2113 A/V receiver with HDMI input for a player. I don't think any of the Panny players play DIVX and XVID i believe. My price range is up to $250 approx.


----------



## hifiHigh

Well I think it's time to make the leap...

Going from SDVD to BR!


I'm in the market for a BDP, basic features, not really into streaming or internet junk or 3D.

Just a good BDP that needs no updates and has decent upconverting ability for the rest of my collection.

Fast load times would be nice too....



Whattya got??










I'd like to add - I have a Pioneer Elite SC27 running to a Samsung 52" LCD - hopefully there are players that have no connection issues with this set-up.

My current DVD player has no problems and plays great.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carl333*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14760#post_22950431
> 
> 
> Looking for a player with 3D, USB input front panel that can play from a USB thumb drive and can read video format files XVID, MKV, MP4..., Wi-Fi capable
> 
> 
> My hardware is a Panny Smart ST50 series TV, Denon 2113 A/V receiver with HDMI input for a player. I don't think any of the Panny players play DIVX and XVID i believe. My price range is up to $250 approx.



The Sony (BDP-S590,S790) and Panasonic (DMP-BDT220/330/500) are the highest rated players overall in this price range, but the US players from either manufacturer do not support DIVX.


The Sony players do support Xvid, so you could use a FourCC converter to make your Divx files compatible.


Unfortunately, the players in your price range that do support Divx are not highly recommended. In particular, I have had bad experiences with the LG brand players which outweigh the value of having a player which has a wider variety of supported files (buggy software, unreliable hardware). The Samsung players also do not have a great reputation.


If you think you can live without divx, go for one of the Sony players. If Divx is really important to you, you might look at getting a separate streaming device such as a WD Live TV along with a BD player.


----------



## charlie310




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14760#post_22946954
> 
> 
> I find that very hard to believe. Most people pay a lot more than $3 for xbox live gold, especially after new customer deals run out. And xbox only had around 35 video streaming services last time I checked. Sony has far more than that (at least 60), and they're free. And why would anyone pay for 720 content when they can get 1080 for free. It makes no sense. I have 3 xboxes and 3 sony BD players, and besides cable tv, I do all my streaming on my sony players. And streaming content aside, the IR response on xbox stinks, so navigating with a normal remote is a pain unless you're directly in front of it and fairly close.
> 
> 
> Having said all that, I think counting who has the most content is useless. Most of it is complete crap. Whether I use sony, xbox or roku, I still use only the major 3 or 4 streaming apps that just about everybody has. If there's something special like MLB or HBO, then I agree that something like xbox is a better option, although an expensive one. Even $40/year is expensive compared to free. That's my entire annual disc rental budget.


Wow! That's alot of typing. lol. 3 xbox 360s AND 3 PS3s, but you can't afford $3.33/month for xbox live gold? Makes perfect sense. I'll "one-up" you: I have 4 xbox 360s & 4 PS3s, and i prefer to stream from my 360. LMAO!


Let's just agree to disagree. I like streaming via xbox360 cuz it's faster (loading & searching w/remote & keyboard) and has more content. Sorry buddy, but the only thing i'll be D/L on my sony 590 is firmware updates. LOL. And yes, it's really $3.33/month (frequent sale). If you're patient, you can actually get it for $2.92/month (uncommon sale).


----------



## Mojogypson

How do the latest Pioneers compare with other models these days?


I have a Kuro and have been running the fantastic 51FD on it until it started to fail loading discs last week.

Dead laser I think.

I would like to stick with Pioneer- but I have heard their machines are no longer what they once were....true?


I found the 150 model for only $129....but I'm used to paying much more for quality.

Are those days over?




Thanks


----------



## hifiHigh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mojogypson*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14760#post_22954453
> 
> 
> How do the latest Pioneers compare with other models these days?
> 
> 
> I have a Kuro and have been running the fantastic 51FD on it until it started to fail loading discs last week.
> 
> Dead laser I think.
> 
> I would like to stick with Pioneer- but I have heard their machines are no longer what they once were....true?
> 
> 
> I found the 150 model for only $129....but I'm used to paying much more for quality.
> 
> Are those days over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Not sure about Pioneer models.

I have a SDVD Pioneer and I love it but now in the market for my first BDP.

I've been considering the Panasonic 220 from all the posts I've read around here.

Not a lot of input from here yet though....


----------



## Selden Ball

Modern Pioneer players are rebadged Sharp players. Their user interfaces are rather crude, and they don't support as many computer-based formats as do Sony and Panasonic










The Sharp and Pioneer players sold in the U.S. market do have the advantage that they can play All-region PAL (50Hz) discs (but not region-locked discs, of course), while Sony and Panasonic players sold in the U.S. market refuse to play any PAL (50Hz) discs.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mojogypson*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14760#post_22954453
> 
> 
> How do the latest Pioneers compare with other models these days?
> 
> 
> I have a Kuro and have been running the fantastic 51FD on it until it started to fail loading discs last week.
> 
> Dead laser I think.
> 
> I would like to stick with Pioneer- but I have heard their machines are no longer what they once were....true?
> 
> 
> I found the 150 model for only $129....but I'm used to paying much more for quality.
> 
> Are those days over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



If you want the same or better quality output, with updated features, check out the Oppo 103 / 105.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *charlie310*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14760#post_22953460
> 
> 
> Let's just agree to disagree. I like streaming via xbox360 cuz it's faster (loading & searching w/remote & keyboard) and has more content. Sorry buddy, but the only thing i'll be D/L on my sony 590 is firmware updates. LOL. And yes, it's really $3.33/month (frequent sale). If you're patient, you can actually get it for $2.92/month (uncommon sale).


Agreed. You haven't convinced me to pay for 720 streaming content when I can get 1080 for free. And I haven't convinced you of anything either. While searching on the sony is clunky, searching on the xbox was pretty clunky too, as I recall, but I didn't have a proper keyboard for it, so I'll give you that one. And the xbox is indeed much faster at processing, but it takes some time to power up and to navigate to the app you want. Sony and other players have a netflix button to take you straight into it. At the end of the day, I still think it's a wash. Don't get me wrong, I use xbox for most of my TV viewing. I just don't use it for netflix.


But in the spirit of the "help me choose a player" here in the blu-ray forum, the xbox is not an option since it can't play blu-rays. Of the blu-ray player options, if someone wants something close to the speed of a gaming console, then the PS3 and sony 790 are good options.


----------



## frenchmr

I just bought a Panasonic 65" VT50 and I'm looking for a new bluray player that can play 3D. I'd prefer to pay under $250. I don't need Wifi or any other extra features. I just want a 3D Bluray player with the best possible PQ in that price range. I also prefer one that has quick load times (not sure if that's still a problem, but was an issue the last time I bought a new player). Thanks for the help! Just haven't had time lately to look through these threads.


----------



## Selden Ball

The Sony BDP-S590 tends to be the favorite cost-effective 3D player here. It can be had for just slightly over $100.

Some people prefer the Panasonic DMP BDT220, which is somewhat more expensive.

BD quality is identical for both. You'll need to pay closer to $250 for a player with extensive DVD upscaling options (e.g. Sony's BDP-S790)


Startup times of both are reasonable, normally a few tens of seconds at most.


(I usually start my 590 by pressing the "open tray" button. It opens the tray before it starts to boot the player's operating system. By the time I've opened the BD case, placed the disc in the tray, closed the tray by gently pressing on it, and gotten back to my seat, it usually has started reading the disc.)


----------



## teachsac

Huh? Panasonic 220 and Sony 590 have the exact same MSRP. The 220 can be had for $5 cheaper on Amazon.


S~


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frenchmr*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14760#post_22957913
> 
> 
> I just bought a Panasonic 65" VT50 and I'm looking for a new bluray player that can play 3D. I'd prefer to pay under $250. I don't need Wifi or any other extra features. I just want a 3D Bluray player with the best possible PQ in that price range. I also prefer one that has quick load times (not sure if that's still a problem, but was an issue the last time I bought a new player). Thanks for the help! Just haven't had time lately to look through these threads.


You won't go wrong with either the Panasonic 220 or Sony 590. I have the Sony, Panasonic, and Oppo. Each player has its advantages and disadvantages. Taking the Oppo out of the equation, my favorite all-around BD player for disc playback is the Panasonic 220. Load times are slightly faster than the Sony. I also prefer the DVD scaling of the Panasonic over the Sony. For streaming apps (NF, Amazon, etc.) I do prefer the Sony.


S~


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14760#post_22959082
> 
> 
> Huh? Panasonic 220 and Sony 590 have the exact same MSRP. The 220 can be had for $5 cheaper on Amazon.
> 
> 
> S~



Prices fluctuate. As Selden Ball noted, I have often seen the 220 selling at street prices higher than the 590, but it could be different at any given moment at one retailer or another. Also, these models are both being phased out, so inventory may impact pricing as well.


----------



## frenchmr

Thanks for the suggestions. I decided to go with the Sony 590. Not too concerned with DVD upscaling and it's nice to have a few extra features available. I picked up Under the Sea IMAX 3D movie too because I hear it's a great one to show off the 3D. Any other recommendations to show off the 3D?


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frenchmr*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14760#post_22959673
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. I decided to go with the Sony 590. Not too concerned with DVD upscaling and it's nice to have a few extra features available. I picked up Under the Sea IMAX 3D movie too because I hear it's a great one to show off the 3D. Any other recommendations to show off the 3D?


_Avatar_ of course! The scene with the "seeds" floating down around Jake's avatar is particularly memorable to me for some reason.


p.s. however, questions about appropriate BD software would be better asked (and responded to) in the BD software forum at http://www.avsforum.com/f/150/blu-ray-software


----------



## stonypass

I have a Panasonic TC-60PU54 60" Plasma (Sams Club version of the TC-60PU50)

Need help deciding between the Sony BDP-S590 and Panasonic DMP-BDT220 3D WiFi Blu-Ray players.


Am I correct that the Sony works a bit better for Wireless access and the Panasonic up-scales DVD's a bit better?

The Panasonic loads a bit quicker but the Sony supports more file types?


Panasonic.com shows my Panny set supports "Viera Link" but I program a Home Theater Master MX-500 remote for all my devices.

Will the Panasonic DMP-BDT220 integrate better with my TV or should I care?


Looks like the 2013 version of the Panny player "DMP-BDT230" adds the ability to send pics to the player via an Android phone (if its on v4.2)

Is there any other reasons to wait for the 2013 versions of the Sony or Panny players?


Any other advice to help me decide on one of these or another player?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stonypass*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14760#post_22964670
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic TC-60PU54 60" Plasma (Sams Club version of the TC-60PU50)
> 
> Need help deciding between the Sony BDP-S590 and Panasonic DMP-BDT220 3D WiFi Blu-Ray players.
> 
> 
> Am I correct that the Sony works a bit better for Wireless access and the Panasonic up-scales DVD's a bit better?


Yes


> Quote:
> The Panasonic loads a bit quicker but the Sony supports more file types?


Yes


> Quote:
> Panasonic.com shows my Panny set supports "Viera Link" but I program a Home Theater Master MX-500 remote for all my devices.
> 
> Will the Panasonic DMP-BDT220 integrate better with my TV or should I care?


Not really. You can use Viera Link or Bravia Sync to simplify your macros if you want. Otherwise there is really no need for it.


> Quote:
> Looks like the 2013 version of the Panny player "DMP-BDT230" adds the ability to send pics to the player via an Android phone (if its on v4.2)
> 
> Is there any other reasons to wait for the 2013 versions of the Sony or Panny players?


I heard panny adds a web browser as well. IMO, web surfing on a blu-ray player is a very unpleasant experience.


----------



## dborgill

I am looking for a solid Blu-Ray player that can handle the following tasks:


1 - Playback full 1080p lossless MKV files. I want to rip my small Blu-Ray/DVD collection to a 2-4TB USB hard drive in full lossless format including HD audio. I know that these files will be 25-35 gig each in size. I am fine with that.


2 - Has a SOLID Netflix interface including queue/recently watched/search. My current Sony player's Netflix interface SUCKS.


3 - Semi solid/solid Pandora interface



Is there a player out there below $200 that can do this? Thanks in advance!


EDIT: Looks like most players, including the Sony s590 can do Netflix/Pandora solid but the question is the lossless MKV files...

http://store.sony.com/p/3D-Blu-ray-D...specifications


----------



## jsil

Anyone know if the new Panasonic blu-ray players will stream DD for Amazon and not stereo thanks.


----------



## avsnoob10

Question about Sony S790: Does it down convert Netflix and Amazon Instant Video to Stereo from 5.1? Looking for decent player for ~$250 which would not down convert 5.1 streaming content to Stereo? Any recommendation?


----------



## teachsac

The S790 supports 5.1audio on NF and Amazon when available.


S~


----------



## avsnoob10

Any other recommendation in ~$250 range besides Sony BDP-S790? My understanding is that pure BD playback should be identical among most players in their respective price range so it comes down to streaming features. DVD upscaling quality is not a factor. Don't have anything to stream from local network/home PC either so really Netflix, Amazon and other subscription based audio and video streaming content...


----------



## teachsac

When it comes to streaming apps, Sony is the best. I have Oppo, Panasonic, and Samsung.


S~


----------



## jsil

Hi teachsac, you say that your favorite all-around BD player for disc playback is the Panasonic 220 why?. If playback and streaming where important which one would you take Panasonic 220 or Sony S790.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsil*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14760#post_22975237
> 
> 
> Hi teachsac, you say that your favorite all-around BD player for disc playback is the Panasonic 220 why?. If playback and streaming where important which one would you take Panasonic 220 or Sony S790.


The thing with the Panasonic 220 is it doesn't support 5.1 audio on Amazon Prime. If it did, it would definitely be my favorite all-around everyday player. I'm looking at the BDT330 when it comes out later this month. Hopefully it will support it then. I prefer Panasonic's scaling over the Sony. I also prefer its 3D and 2D ->3D conversion over the Sony. The Sony does quite nicely, and I am very happy with it, too. It streams better than the Panasonic, both for apps and DLNA.


S~


----------



## Doctego

My friend's father is looking to make the leap into blu ray. He just wants a BD player that has solid video quality and can upconvert his standard DVD's. He has a ton of them. Built-in wifi is a plus but I think that's pretty standard right now. I know that this might be a reach but under $200 is good, under $150 is very good, and under $100 is great.


----------



## kodi41

This one is for teachsac, why do you put the oppo 3rd? I am looking at the 103. I have an LG BD-590 and it streams fine, plays dvd fine, but the player is flaky with BR- hit and miss when it want's to work, been that way since it was new, so I am looking to replace it. I will not buy any LG product or Onkyo products- they simply stink with customer support. I would like really good 2 channel audio as well- my present 2 channel players are Integra Research RDV 1.1 and a YBA, I prefer the Integra for every format save video (now a days).


I guess my wish list would be: full analog outputs (2 and 7 channel) a digital out and hdmi 1.3 or 1.4 (maybe 2 hdmi ports?), wireless for netflix (we use this a lot) very high quality sound and video that upscales as well. I have completed the rest of my system so I can spend what I want up to say 500 or so. Btw, I have a NAD T785 receiver I use as a pre-amp/control center.


thank you


----------



## Robert Popijus

I am currently looking for a good bluray player. I just bought a 55inch Sony HX-950 full led. and a Onkyo 515 receiver.

I am currently able to get a *ps3 ultra slim* and the *sony BDP-S790* both for around 200 euro's here in the Netherlands.


A friend of mine recommended the PS3, mainly because I would enjoy the idea to get the bonus of trying out some ps3 exclusives (I am a pc gamer







). but I am still doubting because I noticed that some forums tell about a picture quality difference.


The most important thing for me is the best 2d and 3d picture quality. and that its good enough to get the best sound preformance out of my receiver.

I dont really care about DVD upscaling or any services that dont add any value when watching a blu ray.


My budget is about 250 euro. (334.45 US Dollars)


Thank you


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kodi41*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14760#post_22983131
> 
> 
> This one is for teachsac, why do you put the oppo 3rd? I am looking at the 103. I have an LG BD-590 and it streams fine, plays dvd fine, but the player is flaky with BR- hit and miss when it want's to work, been that way since it was new, so I am looking to replace it. I will not buy any LG product or Onkyo products- they simply stink with customer support. I would like really good 2 channel audio as well- my present 2 channel players are Integra Research RDV 1.1 and a YBA, I prefer the Integra for every format save video (now a days).
> 
> 
> I guess my wish list would be: full analog outputs (2 and 7 channel) a digital out and hdmi 1.3 or 1.4 (maybe 2 hdmi ports?), wireless for netflix (we use this a lot) very high quality sound and video that upscales as well. I have completed the rest of my system so I can spend what I want up to say 500 or so. Btw, I have a NAD T785 receiver I use as a pre-amp/control center.
> 
> 
> thank you


Didn't rank the Oppo third. Just said it wasn't my all-around favorite. It is my main player for my HT setup. Each player I have has its own pros and cons. Oppo has great PQ/AQ, universal disc playback, and is the best DLNA streamer. Sony is my favorite app streamer outside of my ROKU (NF, Amazon Prime, etc). Panasonic BD playback and scaling is excellent, has fast start-up times, etc. It just depends on what features you need in a player. Depending on how much streaming you do, the Panasonic 500 is another option.


S~


----------



## jamessh1

Hi all,


My main priority is 3D playback and easy playback via USB for a wide assortment of video (most notably AVCHD, MP4, MKV, DIVX/XVID) and audio (X264 is an absolute must). I have a late 2010 LG 3D player that never seemed to play certain Audio and I don't want to come across this issue again.....Upconverting is an asset.


Add WIFI/DLNA as a must and my options are probably slim.



It appears LG and Samsung are getting a terrible rep (I'm seeing good prices on Samsung BDE5900 and 6500 and LG BP620)......what am I left with for $200 or less???




help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamessh1*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14790#post_22986567
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> My main priority is 3D playback and easy playback via USB for a wide assortment of video (most notably AVCHD, MP4, MKV, DIVX/XVID) and audio (X264 is an absolute must). I have a late 2010 LG 3D player that never seemed to play certain Audio and I don't want to come across this issue again.....Upconverting is an asset.
> 
> 
> Add WIFI/DLNA as a must and my options are probably slim.
> 
> 
> 
> It appears LG and Samsung are getting a terrible rep (I'm seeing good prices on Samsung BDE5900 and 6500 and LG BP620)......what am I left with for $200 or less???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> help is greatly appreciated




The Sony players are your best option for DLNA in this price range. The BDP-S590 is a good budget 3D player, or you could wait for the BDP-S5100, it's sucessor, coming out any time now. If you want heavy duty upscaling, you could upgrade to the BDP-S790.


The US Sony players do not support DIVX, but they do support XVID. I never use DIVX files myself, but my understanding is that they're easy to convert with a FourCC changer. Download a manual for a complete list of the supported file containers and codecs. They do not support everything, but they do offer the most common formats other than DIVX and most importantly, they're reliable, well tested players. I'm a former LG BDP user myself and in my case, losing support for a few file formats was more than worth the peace of mind I got from moving to Sony. In particular, the DLNA implementation is much more reliable and full featured than either of the LG players I owned (BD-570 and BD-670)


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doctego*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14760#post_22982697
> 
> 
> My friend's father is looking to make the leap into blu ray. He just wants a BD player that has solid video quality and can upconvert his standard DVD's. He has a ton of them. Built-in wifi is a plus but I think that's pretty standard right now. I know that this might be a reach but under $200 is good, under $150 is very good, and under $100 is great.



Any thoughts?


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doctego*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14790#post_22988104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doctego*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14760#post_22982697
> 
> 
> My friend's father is looking to make the leap into blu ray. He just wants a BD player that has solid video quality and can upconvert his standard DVD's. He has a ton of them. Built-in wifi is a plus but I think that's pretty standard right now. I know that this might be a reach but under $200 is good, under $150 is very good, and under $100 is great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
Click to expand...


Panasonic DMP-BDT-220 or Sony BDP-S590 are both well regarded and fit that price range. Panasonic is regarded to have a slight edge in upscaling whereas Sony has better DLNA and streaming app options.


Note that both players are about to be discontinued. Successors are DMP-BDT-230 and BDP-S5110, but much less information is available for the new players at this time.


----------



## TNtrucker

I have the Sony S590 and the S770. Both are fine players and have wi-fi. Typically, when Sony brings out new models, one can find the existing ones at discount. I paid $99 for the S590, and I consider this a bargain for its performance. Both are nearly omni-players, handling CD, SACD , CD-ROM, DVD-ROM and Blu-Ray, among others.


I may have paid close to $300 for the S770, which is now replaced by S780 and S790, I believe.


----------



## hifiHigh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doctego*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14760#post_22982697
> 
> 
> My friend's father is looking to make the leap into blu ray. He just wants a BD player that has solid video quality and can upconvert his standard DVD's. He has a ton of them. Built-in wifi is a plus but I think that's pretty standard right now. I know that this might be a reach but under $200 is good, under $150 is very good, and under $100 is great.



I was in the same boat, I asked on here but got zero responses so decided to just research and research.

I have no need for 3D, streaming, wifi or any of that other foof and I have well over 400 DVD's but have started buying 5.00 BR movies.

With that came the need for a player that is as basic as I could find with a good reputation.

I settled in on a Panasonic DMP-BD871 from Wal Mart @ 88.00.

So far, so good!


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doctego*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14760#post_22982697
> 
> 
> My friend's father is looking to make the leap into blu ray. He just wants a BD player that has solid video quality and can upconvert his standard DVD's. He has a ton of them. Built-in wifi is a plus but I think that's pretty standard right now. I know that this might be a reach but under $200 is good, under $150 is very good, and under $100 is great.



Panasonic DMP BDT200 for 89 

Sony 590 for 95 


I bought the Sony for my daughter for her first apartment, she loves it. She doesn't get cable (doesn't want it), just internet access but loves movies so streaming and good DVD and bluray play is important for her.


----------



## Doctego

Thanks to all who responded. There is no negative to connecting a 3D BD player to a 2D HD TV, correct? I know that he would be future-proofing but I want to make sure that he doesn't suffer any in the interim. I can't see him ever getting a 3D TV.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doctego*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14790#post_22990791
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who responded. There is no negative to connecting a 3D BD player to a 2D HD TV, correct? I know that he would be future-proofing but I want to make sure that he doesn't suffer any in the interim. I can't see him ever getting a 3D TV.


No, there is no negative. 3D players will play 2D discs (both BluRay and SD DVD) just fine.


----------



## todtubbi

OK, here's a question for you experts. Are there any bluray players that will play a .mov file generated by my canon dslr? I am too lazy to do the mp4 conversion. Thanks in advance for the advice...


----------



## ap1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *todtubbi*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14790#post_22991702
> 
> 
> OK, here's a question for you experts. Are there any bluray players that will play a .mov file generated by my canon dslr? I am too lazy to do the mp4 conversion. Thanks in advance for the advice...



I didn't try, but Oppo will be most likely option. Download user manual from their web site an look there.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ap1*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14790#post_22992903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *todtubbi*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14790#post_22991702
> 
> 
> OK, here's a question for you experts. Are there any bluray players that will play a .mov file generated by my canon dslr? I am too lazy to do the mp4 conversion. Thanks in advance for the advice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't try, but Oppo will be most likely option. Download user manual from their web site an look there.
Click to expand...


MOV is supported on the OPPO, but the A/V codecs in the container must also be supported. In the case of cameras we've seen instances where they aren't.


There is a free utility called "mediainfo". Run that on one of your files and post the result to the owner's threads for any player you are looking at and ask it the container and contents are supported.


-Bill


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14790#post_22992946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ap1*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14790#post_22992903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *todtubbi*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14790#post_22991702
> 
> 
> OK, here's a question for you experts. Are there any bluray players that will play a .mov file generated by my canon dslr? I am too lazy to do the mp4 conversion. Thanks in advance for the advice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't try, but Oppo will be most likely option. Download user manual from their web site an look there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MOV is supported on the OPPO, but the A/V codecs in the container must also be supported. In the case of cameras we've seen instances where they aren't.
> 
> 
> There is a free utility called "mediainfo". Run that on one of your files and post the result to the owner's threads for any player you are looking at and ask it the container and contents are supported.
> 
> 
> -Bill
Click to expand...


I believe most Canon cameras use MOV files with H264 video. The Oppo Wiki seems to suggest that this format is not supported.

http://wiki.oppodigital.com/index.php?title=BDP-93_Media_Files_FAQ#What_kind_of_user_created_media_is_supported.3F


----------



## Treguard

Hi, just wondered if someone could recommend a player, but here's the wish list







-


-- Ideally will play MKVs via Network

-- Doesn't need Wi-Fi

-- Most reliability at this present time with no glitchyness in terms of it operating(I've coming off an LG BD670 as it's pretty ****e

-- Able to send PCM Multi-CHannel through to the amp - biggie

-- Reasonably decent BBC I player and Youtube

-- 3d not needed nor wanted since I have strabismus and the effect doesn't work

-- Reasonable dvd upscaling



Ideally I wouldn't like to go above £120 but any suggestions would be welcomed (just not LG)










Thanks in advance


Hmm I've noticed quite a few people suggesting the Panasonic 220 or Sony S590 but those seem to get so-so reviews on other sites (e.g Cnet)


----------



## Einskaldir

I just bought and prepped a VT50 thanks to a great sale price and have used D-Nice's custom settings and the set looks *amazing*! I can only wonder how much better it is going to look after several hundred more hours and a professional calibration. My wife and I were noticing colors that had never really stood out to us previously during our viewing last night. What a beautiful TV.


We plan on buying an all-new receiver and speakers (7.1) in the upcoming months to help complete our A/V system. Now I'm absolutely torn about which DVD player to get to pair with this TV.


Obviously I need a player that supports 3D. I'm really interested in quality of picture and responsiveness as well.


I can't think why I would use Hulu/Netflix/Amazon Instant Video/etc. capabilities on a DVD player when they're already on the TV itself though. I can only think the quality would be worse, correct? Unless of course the DVD player enhances the product from Hulu/Netflix/Amazon Instant Video/etc. and then sends on the enhanced picture to the TV. Perhaps someone can clarify that for me.


Someone mentioned in the Oppo 103 owner's thread that if you're just worried about picture quality, don't bother spending the extra money on the Oppo and just get something along the lines of the Panasonic 230. I also saw something about "lip-syncing" issues in the thread.


While I don't have a problem dropping $500 on a DVD player, I am not sure if the benefits of this player are worth it (is the speed THAT much better for instance).


I've tried searching and reading numerous posts, but I think in doing so, I have only confused myself further at the moment.







I basically want a great quality DVD player that properly pairs with my current TV and will go well with a decent audio setup as well. I don't want to make the error of getting something and then realizing I can't utilize something because I bought a subpar component somewhere along the line.


My wife and I have spent far too many years watching a crappy TV with numerous problems and this is our first "good" setup and we want to do it right. Thanks in advance for any and all help and advice!


Best regards,

Einskaldir


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Einskaldir*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14790#post_22994964
> 
> 
> I just bought and prepped a VT50 thanks to a great sale price and have used D-Nice's custom settings and the set looks *amazing*! I can only wonder how much better it is going to look after several hundred more hours and a professional calibration. My wife and I were noticing colors that had never really stood out to us previously during our viewing last night. What a beautiful TV.
> 
> 
> We plan on buying an all-new receiver and speakers (7.1) in the upcoming months to help complete our A/V system. Now I'm absolutely torn about which DVD player to get to pair with this TV.
> 
> 
> Obviously I need a player that supports 3D. I'm really interested in quality of picture and responsiveness as well.
> 
> 
> I can't think why I would use Hulu/Netflix/Amazon Instant Video/etc. capabilities on a DVD player when they're already on the TV itself though. I can only think the quality would be worse, correct? Unless of course the DVD player enhances the product from Hulu/Netflix/Amazon Instant Video/etc. and then sends on the enhanced picture to the TV. Perhaps someone can clarify that for me.



Well, that's not necessarily true. The Oppo 103 does apply some enhancement to the data stream on its HDMI1 output (there are two) to enhance the PQ of streamed video. Depending on the TV and on the player, you may get much better performance. The Oppo has the QDEO processor as its HDMI1 processor, the Mediatek, which is no slouch for its HDMI2 output. People can choose according to their taste which is better for them.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Einskaldir*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14790#post_22994964
> 
> 
> Someone mentioned in the Oppo 103 owner's thread that if you're just worried about picture quality, don't bother spending the extra money on the Oppo and just get something along the lines of the Panasonic 230. I also saw something about "lip-syncing" issues in the thread.



Lip syncing issues do exist with some folks, some are tied to specific inputs from the HDMI inputs that are unique to Oppo. You can hook up the output of your cable box to one of the Oppo HDMI inputs, for example and use the Oppo to upscale a TV signal from SD, 720p to 1080i --> 1080p. Some people have found this to be a great feature.


There hasn't been, IMO lip sync issues with bluray. Bluray performance is equivalent or at least near enough among the different manufacturers not to matter to many. The larger or better your display is, the more likely it benefits from the Oppo's processing. The real difference comes with DVD upscaling, streaming video from your network, audio performance, audio disk formats, features and the incredible service from Oppo.


Oppo is known for fixing any issues that come up and updating the firmware seamlessly. I've had my Oppo BDP-83 for four years now, and not a single issue with it. It plays reliably, every single disk I've thrown at it. I expect to have it for a while. Oppo still provides firmware updates for it despite it having been eclipsed twice in the evolutionary chain.


You need to gauge whether those are worth the extra for you.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Einskaldir*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14790#post_22994964
> 
> 
> 
> While I don't have a problem dropping $500 on a DVD player, I am not sure if the benefits of this player are worth it (is the speed THAT much better for instance).
> 
> 
> I've tried searching and reading numerous posts, but I think in doing so, I have only confused myself further at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I basically want a great quality DVD player that properly pairs with my current TV and will go well with a decent audio setup as well. I don't want to make the error of getting something and then realizing I can't utilize something because I bought a subpar component somewhere along the line.
> 
> 
> My wife and I have spent far too many years watching a crappy TV with numerous problems and this is our first "good" setup and we want to do it right. Thanks in advance for any and all help and advice!
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Einskaldir



My advice is if you want the best, get it. If you don't like it, return it within the 30 day return window.


----------



## Einskaldir

Thanks hernanu for taking the time to reply. I wasn't aware of some of the benefits of the Oppo you mentioned. One that is possibly overlooked is the commitment to providing prompt firmware updates for a long period of time. I've experienced this with routers in the past and some companies are certainly better than others about supporting their products well after they no longer sell them.


I didn't know about the trick of upscaling the TV signal to 1080p. That makes me wonder if I'd be able to do that with my HD cable DVR... I also read that Amazon's Instant Video app specifically for the VT50 (Panasonic) does not yet include 5.1/Dolby Digital audio so I suppose that would be one benefit of using the same app on the Oppo instead.


Thanks again for the advice and if you have any more advice as to what else it might offer over the cheaper DVD players that may not be readily apparent, I'll be "listening".


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Einskaldir*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14790#post_22995172
> 
> 
> I also read that Amazon's Instant Video app specifically for the VT50 (Panasonic) does not yet include 5.1/Dolby Digital audio so I suppose that would be one benefit of using the same app on the Oppo instead.



No Amazon app on the OPPO. It does support the Roku Streaming Stick which has Amazon and others.


-Bill


----------



## chico_pr

Hello guys,


I'm in my next endeavor: Blu Ray Player hunting!


I narrowed down my selection to two items: the Sony S590 / BX59 and the Panasonic BDT BDP-220. I've heard good thing from both units but I need some advice for the final decision.


My main criteria are: 2d Picture Quality/Sound, Reliability and Load Times. As for media, I go to Youtube sometimes and considering Netflix. I don't stream much media from my PC, but I'd like to show family vids and pics if I wish, although I do this from my TV, as well. I like the remote controller Android App from the Panny, it gives you th qwerty keyboard. I'm almost sure i red the sony has it too. Also, I still have a few DVDs from my kids, but main content are Blu Rays discs.



Picture and Audio is from a Sammy un46c6400. I'll upgrade my audio maybe in December.


I can get the Panny for $15 dollars less than the Sony. Don't know if it's a deal breaker.


Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## teachsac

We've compared these two players extensively. You won't go wrong with either based on your criteria. I find the slightly Panasonic faster loading, better at scaling DVDs, and better at 3D and 3D conversion. I find the Sony to be a better streamer for both apps and DLNA.


S~


----------



## XclusiveTN

I had the Sony and liked it alot. Since everyone likes the Panny 220 also, I took the Sony back and tried it. I must have had a bad Panny or possibly a bad blu ray disc because to me the Panny loads slower the Sony. I will be going back to BB to exchange the Panny 220 for the Sony 590 I had originally. For anyone who wants the Panny 220, if you take a copy of the Panny on Amazon for $89 with free shipping to the store, BB new policy will match the price. The sony is on sale for $99 right now also. Just my .02 cents


Thanks!


----------



## chico_pr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14790#post_23010673
> 
> 
> We've compared these two players extensively. You won't go wrong with either based on your criteria. I find the slightly Panasonic faster loading, better at scaling DVDs, and better at 3D and 3D conversion. I find the Sony to be a better streamer for both apps and DLNA.
> 
> 
> S~





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XclusiveTN*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14790#post_23010894
> 
> 
> I had the Sony and liked it alot. Since everyone likes the Panny 220 also, I took the Sony back and tried it. I must have had a bad Panny or possibly a bad blu ray disc because to me the Panny loads slower the Sony. I will be going back to BB to exchange the Panny 220 for the Sony 590 I had originally. For anyone who wants the Panny 220, if you take a copy of the Panny on Amazon for $89 with free shipping to the store, BB new policy will match the price. The sony is on sale for $99 right now also. Just my .02 cents
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Many thanks! I've decided in favor to the Sony.


----------



## BillP

Personally, I would wait since the new Sonys just came out and the new Pannys are coming out the end of this month. Both brands add web browsers, and likely will be even faster.


----------



## thatsgreat

Just wanted some input. I had the Pioneer bdp-51 and just bought the OPPO-103 about 2 weeks ago. I was buying it to take advantage of the hdmi input. I connected my directv hr23-700 to the input and started having the sync issues that have been thoroughly discussed in the OPPO thread. I wasn't that impressed with the video conversion either. I have a pioneer SC-05 receiver going to an ISF calibrated Pioneer pro-151 plasma. (calibrated by Jeff M from accucal which is awesome!) I was also considering the new Pioneer elite bluray player which is the 62 model I think. Anyone had experience about the Pioneer compared to the OPPO and if you would recommend keeping the OPPO or sending it back and getting the Pioneer? I haven't seen very much discussion about this particular player. The bdp-51 I had was great but just wanted a newer one with faster loading and the streaming capabilities as well as an awesome player to go with my plasma. The OPPO does seem to do a better job with audio than the bdp-51 did. I've got (4) Klipsch RF-82's and the RF-62 center with (2) Mb Quart QLS-830's as back for my 7.1 setup with (2) Rythmik f12SE" subs and a Klipsch RSW-10D sub just for the sake of the full lay out. And the audio was calibrated by Jeff M. also.

Thanks for any recommendations.


----------



## chico_pr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14790#post_23011125
> 
> 
> Personally, I would wait since the new Sonys just came out and the new Pannys are coming out the end of this month. Both brands add web browsers, and likely will be even faster.



Thanks, although I already purchased the s590 for $84....


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14790#post_23011125
> 
> 
> Personally, I would wait since the new Sonys just came out and the new Pannys are coming out the end of this month. Both brands add web browsers, and likely will be even faster.



Thanks for the post. Even though our Sony is only 2 or 3 years old and works perfectly in playing discs and Netflix and Pandora - I would pay $100 to browse the web and display anything we can "see" and "play" on a computer by browsing. I assume that's what you mean by browsing.



...mike


----------



## snidely

Don't know if this is the right place to ask:

Is there any 3rd party keyboard that can "talk" to a Panny or Sony deck the way the remote does? It is a pain to type in letters on the remote when doing searches on Netflix, yotube, etc. I would like a full qwerty keyboard that can talk to the player.


----------



## mdavej

I was curious about this too, so I plugged my Logitech K400 into my Sony 390 and it worked great. iPhone remote app works too.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14790#post_23015504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14790#post_23011125
> 
> 
> Personally, I would wait since the new Sonys just came out and the new Pannys are coming out the end of this month. Both brands add web browsers, and likely will be even faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the post. Even though our Sony is only 2 or 3 years old and works perfectly in playing discs and Netflix and Pandora - I would pay $100 to browse the web and display anything we can "see" and "play" on a computer by browsing. I assume that's what you mean by browsing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...mike
Click to expand...


If you want to browse the Web on your TV, get an HTPC or a plug a laptop into your TV. Sony has browsers on their current Blu-ray players, but they are very basic, less capable than a smart phone, no Flash Player, etc. and very difficult to navigate with a remote. I would expect the same with other players coming out.


Sony at one point made a Google TV + Blu-ray player with a more capable browser, but that device has been discontinued.


----------



## snidely

I don't want to buy any more heavy equipment. All I wanted, if it existed, is a keyboard that sends out IR signals to to Sony (or Panny) deck -something like a very big remote with separate keys on a keyboard. Maybe this couldn't be done since the system is designed to only let you scroll the remote and pick one letter at a time.


----------



## mdavej

So ALL wireless USB keyboards and keyboard apps are off the table? I wish you had mentioned that earlier. In that case, there isn't a 3rd party keyboard that will work. Even if you found an IR remote with a qwerty keyboard, there are no sony or panasonic IR codes for all the characters.


Good luck


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14820#post_23016429
> 
> 
> So ALL wireless USB keyboards and keyboard apps are off the table? I wish you had mentioned that earlier. In that case, there isn't a 3rd party keyboard that will work. Even if you found an IR remote with a qwerty keyboard, there are no sony or panasonic IR codes for all the characters.
> 
> 
> Good luck



This is all beyond me!!! Explain to me what I can do in simple terms to accomplish what I want.. What would a "keyboard app" do? IOW, I get what you call a "wireless USB keyboard". How does that talk to the player? Do I connect something to the player?


Thanks.


----------



## mdavej

The same way it works on a computer. Plug in the USB dongle and start typing. They come in all shapes and sizes, from a deck of cards to full size.


If you have a smart phone or iPod you can use it as a keyboard and mouse with a free program from Sony.


Those are your options. IR and Bluetooth won't work.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14820#post_23016501
> 
> 
> The same way it works on a computer. Plug in the USB dongle and start typing. They come in all shapes and sizes, from a deck of cards to full size.
> 
> 
> If you have a smart phone or iPod you can use it as a keyboard and mouse with a free program from Sony.
> 
> 
> Those are your options. IR and Bluetooth won't work.


Based on the Panny website, their new players/streamers work with smart phones as well.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14820#post_23017138
> 
> 
> Based on the Panny website, their new players/streamers work with smart phones as well.


The old models do too, but I was unsure if QWERTY worked. I know at least the remote functions work from a smartphone. Any idea if a USB keyboard works on panny?


USB keyboard works quite well on sony. You can navigate with the cursor keys and response is very fast (faster than IR remote). But there is a bug. When navigating Netflix with just a keyboard, for example, the screen saver will turn on because it never sees any IR remote activity. I had to press a button on the remote to recover.


Sony's TV Sideview iPhone app, on the other hand, stinks. Sometimes QWERTY works, sometimes it doesn't. And while the mouse works in the web browser, it's very slow and laggy at times. Not quite ready for prime time.


I'll stick with my IR remote and do my Netflix searches and queue management elsewhere.


----------



## BillP

Here is what it says on the Panny website about their new players/streamers(these capabilities are definitely not there on my Panny 110 from 2011):


View Palm-Sized Content on Your Big Screen TV with Miracast™

Now you can stream movies, TV shows, music, videos, photos and more from your Android 4.2-or-higher-enabled mobile device directly to your TV. Panasonic's new DMP-BDT330 Smart Network 3D Blu-Ray Disc™ Player is equipped with Miracast, which makes it possible to play mobile content on the big screen. No more crowding around a tiny phone to share your favorite content. Miracast makes exploring and enjoying the Internet—including popular streaming Apps—easy and fun.


Make Web Surfing More Fun

The Panasonic DMP-BDT330 Smart Network 3D Blu-Ray Disc™ Player comes equipped with an Internet browser. So all your favorite sites usually seen from your PC, smartphone or tablet can be displayed on your large-screen TV, from the comfort of your living room. It makes surfing the web more fun, more social and more sharable—a great way to bring friends and family closer together.


----------



## mdavej

I understand that, but I was talking about using a keyboard on a smartphone to control the player, not streaming video to it. That definitely used to work on my 110. ​ the app. I just can't remember how the keypad part worked, whether or not it was a full qwerty keyboard that worked in all the apps, like Netflix searches.


----------



## Mark_Venture

Help. I need a solution here...


Have an LG BD570 in the family room, and a BD390 in the bed room. Both work great for DVD, Bluray, Netflix, and most importantly streaming .MKV and other formats natively including DTS, DD5.1 and higher from a windows share folder, not using DLNA. We just upgraded to a 3D TV in the family room and now want to get a 3d Bluray player.


It appears that all bluray players that support streaming video files today do it via DLNA. In my experience trying different DLNA servers with our Sony TV's and PS3, its not as good as the native network streaming of the LG's we have. Either there are delays to start streaming, we can't FF/RW, the audio gets converted to stereo, in some cases the movies just don't show up to even try playing, or some such. When streaming the old LG players might not have a "pretty" interface with cover art, etc, but they start playing fast, can FF/RW, pass through the audio, or re-encode to DTS, etc.


Even the new LG's seem to use DLNA and no longer play files from a shared network folder.


Do I have any options to get one device, to do it all? Is there a 3D Bluray player that will do what my BD570 and BD390's did?


Any suggestions? (and if you MUST suggest a Bluray player that uses DLNA, can you suggest a good server to run on a Windows PC?)


----------



## Selden Ball

The DLNA client in Sony players seems to work best if you use serviio as the DLNA server and select the Bravia TV output option.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark_Venture*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14820#post_23051375
> 
> 
> Help. I need a solution here...
> 
> 
> Have an LG BD570 in the family room, and a BD390 in the bed room. Both work great for DVD, Bluray, Netflix, and most importantly streaming .MKV and other formats natively including DTS, DD5.1 and higher from a windows share folder, not using DLNA. We just upgraded to a 3D TV in the family room and now want to get a 3d Bluray player.
> 
> 
> It appears that all bluray players that support streaming video files today do it via DLNA. In my experience trying different DLNA servers with our Sony TV's and PS3, its not as good as the native network streaming of the LG's we have. Either there are delays to start streaming, we can't FF/RW, the audio gets converted to stereo, in some cases the movies just don't show up to even try playing, or some such. When streaming the old LG players might not have a "pretty" interface with cover art, etc, but they start playing fast, can FF/RW, pass through the audio, or re-encode to DTS, etc.
> 
> 
> Even the new LG's seem to use DLNA and no longer play files from a shared network folder.
> 
> 
> Do I have any options to get one device, to do it all? Is there a 3D Bluray player that will do what my BD570 and BD390's did?
> 
> 
> Any suggestions? (and if you MUST suggest a Bluray player that uses DLNA, can you suggest a good server to run on a Windows PC?)



Budget?


----------



## Mark_Venture




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14820#post_23053080
> 
> 
> Budget?


$175 or less if possible.


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark_Venture*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14820#post_23053656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14820#post_23053080
> 
> 
> Budget?
> 
> 
> 
> $175 or less if possible.
Click to expand...


In that price range, you're pretty much stuck with one of the Sony players -- S590 (if still available) or its replacement S5100. Their networking is generally considered to be better than Panasonic's. Their new BDT-230 isn't shipping yet, though. They may have made significant improvements.


----------



## turbosc297

Hey everyone,

I would really appreciate some advice here.

I've got a Panasonic DMP-BDT310 and I'm considering purchasing an Oppo 103. Will I see a noticable gain in quality? I do listen to 2ch music regularly so that has moderate importance to me as well.


Thanks for any input!

Jason


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Are any if the new players from any of the big manufacturers out yet?


----------



## Mark_Venture




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14820#post_23055924
> 
> 
> In that price range, you're pretty much stuck with one of the Sony players -- S590 (if still available) or its replacement S5100. Their networking is generally considered to be better than Panasonic's. Their new BDT-230 isn't shipping yet, though. They may have made significant improvements.


Is it possible to get what I want if I raise my price point?


----------



## Selden Ball

Oppo's players support both DLNA and SMB/CIFS. They cost about $500 for the 103 and $1000 for the 105. Previous generations are available used, but at essentially no discount.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark_Venture*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14820#post_23070931
> 
> 
> Is it possible to get what I want if I raise my price point?


You should consider getting a dedicated file streaming box if you don't want to spend a mint on a player that does it all.


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14820#post_23071173
> 
> 
> You should consider getting a dedicated file streaming box if you don't want to spend a mint on a player that does it all.



Yea, you could get a Sony BDP-1100 ($88) and a Dune HD TV 103D ($139) for close to $230 if you shop about.


If you didn't want to go Dune, you could go WDLive Play ... but no HD audio support ... and no DVD native playback support (since no Mpeg2)


That would give you a great BD/DVD player with on-line streaming, and a pretty much faultless local streamer that will play virtually any MKV, with any video codec ... and give you a lovely movie "wall".


----------



## adude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apw2607*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14820#post_23071694
> 
> 
> Yea, you could get a Sony BDP-1100 ($88) and a Dune HD TV 303D ($139) for close to $230 if you shop about.



Dune TV 30 3D is $199.99, not $139 (unless you know some special place to buy from)


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adude*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14820#post_23073684
> 
> 
> Dune TV 30 3D is $199.99, not $139 (unless you know some special place to buy from)



Sorry. You are quite right. I was thinking 103d but my finger typed 303d.


----------



## DSee

I'm looking for a good 3D Blu-ray player under $300.

It will be hooked up to a Panasonic WT50 (not sure if that matters).


- "Must" have:

- Cinavia Free

- Play .MKV


I don't know much about 3d Players, so not sure what else to look for!

I'm ready to buy it today! (needs to be from Amazon.com)


----------



## mdavej

^^^

Just make sure it came out in 2011 or earlier and is NOT on THIS list (some 2011 players are infected). It can be tricky because 3D and Cinavia happened about the same time. Have you ever thought of buying or renting movies?


----------



## DSee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14820#post_23077923
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Just make sure it came out in 2011 or earlier and is NOT on THIS list (some 2011 players are infected). It can be tricky because 3D and Cinavia happened about the same time. Have you ever thought of buyin g or renting movies?



I guess I could just setup my HTPC and play all .mkvs from there...


So, forget about the "no Cinavia thing", which blu-ray player do you recommend under $300?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DSee*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14820#post_23077967
> 
> 
> I guess I could just setup my HTPC and play all .mkvs from there...
> 
> 
> So, forget about the "no Cinavia thing", which blu-ray player do you recommend under $300?


What do you plan to do with it, discs only or streaming too? If so, which apps do you use most, Netflix, Amazon, etc.? I assume you don't need DLNA since you have an HTPC. Do you plan to use HDMI CEC? Do you need wifi? Do you need optical, coax or analog audio?


----------



## DSee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14820#post_23080009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DSee*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14820#post_23077967
> 
> 
> I guess I could just setup my HTPC and play all .mkvs from there...
> 
> 
> So, forget about the "no Cinavia thing", which blu-ray player do you recommend under $300?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you plan to do with it, discs only or streaming too? If so, which apps do you use most, Netflix, Amazon, etc.? I assume you don't need DLNA since you have an HTPC. Do you plan to use HDMI CEC? Do you need wifi? Do you need optical, coax or analog audio?
Click to expand...


Amazon streaming. + discs.

Possibly HDMI CEC, Wifi would be nice...

Not sure about the audio. It's going to be hooked up to a AVR-1913 receiver.


I'm thinking about getting a Panasonic 220 today at a local store for $109.



Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavej

Just be aware that the panasonic does not support Amazon watch lists or DD5.1. Also the newer 230 just came out. So prices on the 220 will probably continue to drop since it was just discontinued. Unless you can find a really good deal (like under $100), I'd hold out for the 230. We don't know if the Amazon app is any better in the new model, but it might be.


----------



## Mojogypson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbosc297*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14820#post_23068140
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I would really appreciate some advice here.
> 
> I've got a Panasonic DMP-BDT310 and I'm considering purchasing an Oppo 103. Will I see a noticable gain in quality? I do listen to 2ch music regularly so that has moderate importance to me as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input!
> 
> Jason



I had the oppo 103 and returned it.

I ended up with the $100 panasonic 220 instead.


The Oppo has several issues with HDMI outputs, sharpness, color, etc.

The hope is they will address the issues with FW.

What broke it for me was the SD performance.

Playing the original SD DVD from the Oppo was no better than streaming a ripped file.

At that point I wasn't sure i was getting my $$ worth from the machine.


So I went the opposite way and spent very little on a cheesy, featherweight 220 machine.

It does not look impressive in my rack at all. (yuck)

But- it performs.

Blue Ray is just as good as the Oppo- maybe better if you factor in the Oppo's sharpness issue.

SD DVD performance from the 220 is where I was really blown away.

I played the same disc in both and the 220 is clearly better. Richer and sharper image without the processed look.

I was shocked.


I hate the look and build of the Panasonic unit- but the image is rock solid.


That said- the audio on the Oppo is very nice. It delivers with force. Sound is full- you really feel it.


----------



## hifiHigh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mojogypson*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14820#post_23080278
> 
> 
> I had the oppo 103 and returned it.
> 
> I ended up with the $100 panasonic 220 instead.
> 
> 
> The Oppo has several issues with HDMI outputs, sharpness, color, etc.
> 
> The hope is they will address the issues with FW.
> 
> What broke it for me was the SD performance.
> 
> Playing the original SD DVD from the Oppo was no better than streaming a ripped file.
> 
> At that point I wasn't sure i was getting my $$ worth from the machine.
> 
> 
> So I went the opposite way and spent very little on a cheesy, featherweight 220 machine.
> 
> It does not look impressive in my rack at all. (yuck)
> 
> But- it performs.
> 
> Blue Ray is just as good as the Oppo- maybe better if you factor in the Oppo's sharpness issue.
> 
> SD DVD performance from the 220 is where I was really blown away.
> 
> I played the same disc in both and the 220 is clearly better. Richer and sharper image without the processed look.
> 
> I was shocked.
> 
> 
> I hate the look and build of the Panasonic unit- but the image is rock solid.
> 
> 
> That said- the audio on the Oppo is very nice. It delivers with force. Sound is full- you really feel it.



I agree across the board on that.

My Panasonic 871 is way cheap looking and lightweight, but the performance vs the price has blown me away...


----------



## dryasanne

Just about to buy a Sony 590 from Amazon.com


At $115.00 this is just perfect price



Other players with 3D and built in wifi I should consider at this price?


I already have two, the oppo 93 which I am about to sell

-- and the fantastic Sony 790


Most of all I would just buy another 790, I am so happy with it.


But its kind of pricey, what are the cheaper alternatives - that plays Life of pi in 3D and Skyfall just as perfect as my Sony 790 and Oppo 93 ?


PS

This new sony 5100 - whats the "big deal" with this, compared to the older 590 ?? Its only 10-20 dollars more expensive, I guess.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dryasanne*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14820#post_23083376
> 
> 
> Just about to buy a Sony 590 from Amazon.com
> 
> 
> At $115.00 this is just perfect price
> 
> 
> 
> Other players with 3D and built in wifi I should consider at this price?
> 
> 
> I already have two, the oppo 93 which I am about to sell
> 
> -- and the fantastic Sony 790
> 
> 
> Most of all I would just buy another 790, I am so happy with it.
> 
> 
> But its kind of pricey, what are the cheaper alternatives - that plays Life of pi in 3D and Skyfall just as perfect as my Sony 790 and Oppo 93 ?
> 
> 
> PS
> 
> This new sony 5100 - whats the "big deal" with this, compared to the older 590 ?? Its only 10-20 dollars more expensive, I guess.



OK. I"ll bite. Why would you sell your 93 to buy a 590? The 590 and Panny 220 (being replaced by the 230) are very popular. But the 790 and the Oppos are better and you already own them. It would make more sense to go with the newer models (Oppo 103, Panny 230 of 330, etc) since at least they have new features.


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dryasanne*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14820#post_23083376
> 
> 
> PS
> 
> This new sony 5100 - whats the "big deal" with this, compared to the older 590 ?? Its only 10-20 dollars more expensive, I guess.



apw2607 just posted a summary of advantages that the 5100 has over the 590 in
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1396469/official-sony-bdp-s590-and-bdp-390-thread/3210#post_23084461


----------



## R0ckets11

So what player should I buy?


Mostly will watch non3d movies on the new 80" sharp.

Though it would be nice to show off the 3d capabilities when friends come over.

Guess it would be nice to upscale, but hardly have any DVDs anyways.

Wait fr 2013 models?

Budget 200-300 bucks.


----------



## BillP

All players will upscale, and most have 3D. Panasonic and Sony are the most popular brands in your price range. You could either get a discount on a 2012 model, or get a 2013 model. PQ will be the same. The new models have added web browsers and are faster loading. Check out the Panny and Sony dedicated threads.


----------



## R0ckets11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14850#post_23085970
> 
> 
> All players will upscale, and most have 3D. Panasonic and Sony are the most popular brands in your price range. You could either get a discount on a 2012 model, or get a 2013 model. PQ will be the same. The new models have added web browsers and are faster loading. Check out the Panny and Sony dedicated threads.




Is the PQ really better on a OPPO? Sorry, complete newbie here.


----------



## Splicer010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R0ckets11*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14850#post_23086193
> 
> 
> Is the PQ really better on a OPPO? Sorry, complete newbie here.


No.


----------



## R0ckets11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splicer010*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14850#post_23086216
> 
> 
> No.



Then why would people pay $500 or more or a bluray player?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R0ckets11*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14850#post_23086226
> 
> 
> 
> Then why would people pay $500 or more or a bluray player?



You can see the features on OPPO's web page or in the FAQ in my signature. Plus build quality, customer support reputation, standard two year warranty.


-Bill


----------



## dryasanne

The problem with Oppo is of course not PQ.

When you have a better Japanese player, like Sony 790, you will learn;


A) the remote sucks, not as is, but you have to point straight at the IR eye, not at any angle. The Sony - you can use the remote any way you like, its perfect happy with reflected signals from the ceiling.


B) thus roomie universal. With an Global Tech Ir blaster


C) i just moved my Oppo. All the sudden it got out of range. That means I have to buy a iTach serial controller for my Oppo They are expensive.



The bad remote, the need for iTach, the cumbersome region changing - it all sums up in getting something else, more userfriendly.


----------



## BillP

drysanne, the remote is better with the newest Oppo models.

Agree that PQ is very similar with all BluRay players for BluRay discs, although PQ for upscaling SD DVDs does vary, as does AQ if done via analog. And of course the Oppos play SACDs and DVD-As.


----------



## magic88889

Hi, I'm looking for a new player to go with my new TV. Main features I want are Netflix, Youtube, and the ability to connect to a DLNA media server (or possibly some other server that is easy to set up).


Now I can find lots of players that do that, but what I really need is one capable of connecting to a 5Ghz N network. I would connect it to the 2.4 Ghz band, but I still have some older devices that need that for G. I'm having a really hard time finding any information about what kind of networks these players support. Pretty much every site I look at just says built-in wi-fi, as if that was all the information I needed.


I'm also on a budget and am looking at players under $150, although I may be willing to go above that if it has what I need. Any help anybody can give me would be appreciated.



Or perhaps I should get a roku and a cheap player to just play my discs?


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magic88889*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14850#post_23093149
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm looking for a new player to go with my new TV. Main features I want are Netflix, Youtube, and the ability to connect to a DLNA media server (or possibly some other server that is easy to set up).
> 
> 
> Now I can find lots of players that do that, but what I really need is one capable of connecting to a 5Ghz N network. I would connect it to the 2.4 Ghz band, but I still have some older devices that need that for G. I'm having a really hard time finding any information about what kind of networks these players support. Pretty much every site I look at just says built-in wi-fi, as if that was all the information I needed.
> 
> 
> I'm also on a budget and am looking at players under $150, although I may be willing to go above that if it has what I need. Any help anybody can give me would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Or perhaps I should get a roku and a cheap player to just play my discs?



I would suggest the Sony BDP-S5100. However, I don't know of any current players that support 5 GHz Wi-Fi. Since you want to do DLNA, I would strongly suggest using a wired connection to the player instead. If running Ethernet is out of the question, look into Powerline or MoCA.


If you must do Wi-Fi, you can always get a bridge with 5GHz, but that may not cut it for HD video over DLNA.


Roku is a good option for streaming services like Netflix, but they don't have an official YouTube app, they don't support DLNA and they're not ideal for local streaming because of limited codec support.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magic88889*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14850#post_23093149
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm looking for a new player to go with my new TV. Main features I want are Netflix, Youtube, and the ability to connect to a DLNA media server (or possibly some other server that is easy to set up).
> 
> 
> Now I can find lots of players that do that, but what I really need is one capable of connecting to a 5Ghz N network. I would connect it to the 2.4 Ghz band, but I still have some older devices that need that for G. I'm having a really hard time finding any information about what kind of networks these players support. Pretty much every site I look at just says built-in wi-fi, as if that was all the information I needed.
> 
> 
> I'm also on a budget and am looking at players under $150, although I may be willing to go above that if it has what I need. Any help anybody can give me would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Or perhaps I should get a roku and a cheap player to just play my discs?



You're probably better off with a cheap player and a roku 3. The Vizio player has dual band connectivity, but there are complaints about consistent connectivity.


If you want a higher end player, you can get one but would need a media bridge like this one to have it perform reliably. It would give you the option of connecting other (three more) devices at good speeds wirelessly, but if you're only interested in the bluray, it's superfluous.


You would still need a player with DLNA capabilities.


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14850#post_23093890
> 
> 
> You're probably better off with a cheap player and a roku 3. The Vizio player has dual band connectivity, but there are complaints about consistent connectivity.
> 
> 
> If you want a higher end player, you can get one but would need a media bridge like this one to have it perform reliably. It would give you the option of connecting other (three more) devices at good speeds wirelessly, but if you're only interested in the bluray, it's superfluous.
> 
> 
> You would still need a player with DLNA capabilities.



... or buy the cheap BD player + a 5Ghz WAP ... or Powerline.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apw2607*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14850#post_23094502
> 
> 
> ... or buy the cheap BD player + a 5Ghz WAP ... or Powerline.



True, if it's a possibility. However you get connectivity, the idea is to get the best you can. The request was for DLNA, Netflix and Youtube, bluray and DVD (I believe). The cheaper players may not have DLNA.


Best thing to do is to check the threads for the lower priced players, see that all of the three are handled well. Go with that and whatever connectivity works for you.


----------



## kreepy

Within my Budget.. and it will probably be only used a BR player.. dont really care bout all the other options..I have a PS3 that i use for everything but the player itself if finally starting to show its age.


Within my budget.. looking at the PAN 220, 320, 230 and maybe the 330. Trying to keep it under $200. Always liked PAN products.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreepy*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14850#post_23095269
> 
> 
> Within my Budget.. and it will probably be only used a BR player.. dont really care bout all the other options..I have a PS3 that i use for everything but the player itself if finally starting to show its age.
> 
> 
> Within my budget.. looking at the PAN 220, 320, 230 and maybe the 330. Trying to keep it under $200. Always liked PAN products.


If you don't want any options, then why not consider the $80 BD79? No point in buying features you'll never use.


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14850#post_23094535
> 
> 
> True, if it's a possibility. However you get connectivity, the idea is to get the best you can. The request was for DLNA, Netflix and Youtube, bluray and DVD (I believe). The cheaper players may not have DLNA.
> 
> 
> Best thing to do is to check the threads for the lower priced players, see that all of the three are handled well. Go with that and whatever connectivity works for you.



you can still pick up BDP-S590 for $94. It has DLNA, Netflix (SuperHD support), and Youtube. Not too shabby. Although if Youtube was a priority, i would go for the Sony BDP-S3100 that has the Youtube HD interface.


----------



## magic88889

Thanks everyone for your help. I'm going to go with the Sony BDP-S3100 and get a media bridge for the couple of devices that don't support N. It's a little more money than I really wanted to spend, but I think I'll be happier for it.


----------



## timmay77

I am looking for a blu ray player, other than Sony, that has a rear USB under $250. I like being able to start a blu ray from where I stopped it. It seems none of the players can do so without a USB stick plugged into it. I really do not like having a USB stick hanging out the front of the player. All of the new players do not have rear USB????


There reason I do not want a Sony is because I tried the S590 and the S790, both of which had serious audio lag when hooked up VIA HDMI to my Yamaha RX-A820, HDMI to my Samsung UN65ES8000. I recently purchased an LG BP530, no audio lag, but no rear USB!! I just can't win......


----------



## Angler55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timmay77*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14850#post_23101998
> 
> 
> I am looking for a blu ray player, other than Sony, that has a rear USB under $250. I like being able to start a blu ray from where I stopped it. It seems none of the players can do so without a USB stick plugged into it. I really do not like having a USB stick hanging out the front of the player. All of the new players do not have rear USB????
> 
> 
> There reason I do not want a Sony is because I tried the S590 and the S790, both of which had serious audio lag when hooked up VIA HDMI to my Yamaha RX-A820, HDMI to my Samsung UN65ES8000. I recently purchased an LG BP530, no audio lag, but no rear USB!! I just can't win......



From everything I've read on this forum starting a blu ray disc from where you stop it is disc related not player related.


My Panasonic DMP-BDT500 has a rear USB port but is for the Communication Camera only.


Al


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timmay77*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14850#post_23101998
> 
> 
> I am looking for a blu ray player, other than Sony, that has a rear USB under $250. I like being able to start a blu ray from where I stopped it. It seems none of the players can do so without a USB stick plugged into it. I really do not like having a USB stick hanging out the front of the player. All of the new players do not have rear USB????
> 
> 
> There reason I do not want a Sony is because I tried the S590 and the S790, both of which had serious audio lag when hooked up VIA HDMI to my Yamaha RX-A820, HDMI to my Samsung UN65ES8000. I recently purchased an LG BP530, no audio lag, but no rear USB!! I just can't win......


All my sonys could resume without using a USB stick, depending on the title of course. Also the audio lag is easily adjusted in the player setup.


----------



## BIslander

My 2009 Panasonic can resume on Blu-rays, provided the disc is authored that way. This is not a player issue and it is not related to a USB stick as I don't use one.


----------



## Angler55

DVD's will normally resume but Blu Ray Discs depend solely on the manufacturerer of the disc and it doesn't matter what player you have.


Al


----------



## timmay77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14850_50#post_23102842
> 
> 
> . Also the audio lag is easily adjusted in the player setup.



There is an audio delay option on the blu ray player, my AVR, and my TV, but that will not help me at all. My problem was the audio was DELAYED. All 3 units gave me the option to further delay the audio, which would make my problem worse. There are no options to ADVANCE the audio or DELAY the video....... What cured my problem was switching to a non-Sony blu ray.


I have to disagree with the statements on resuming discs. The Avengers, The Dark Knight Rises, Dredd, Brave, Breaking Dawn Part 2, Wreck it Ralph, Skyfall, Total Recall, and several other discs would not resume without a thumb drive plugged in on all 3 units I have tried, but would resume with a thumb drive installed. I had the Sony 590 &790 here at the same time comparing the 2, then returned them for the LG 530, all with the exact same results.


So far I am still on the hunt for a non Sony unit with a working rear USB......


----------



## Angler55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timmay77*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14850#post_23104440
> 
> 
> There is an audio delay option on the blu ray player, my AVR, and my TV, but that will not help me at all. My problem was the audio was DELAYED. All 3 units gave me the option to further delay the audio, which would make my problem worse. There are no options to ADVANCE the audio or DELAY the video....... What cured my problem was switching to a non-Sony blu ray.
> 
> 
> I have to disagree with the statements on resuming discs. The Avengers, The Dark Knight Rises, Dredd, Brave, Breaking Dawn Part 2, Wreck it Ralph, Skyfall, Total Recall, and several other discs would not resume without a thumb drive plugged in on all 3 units I have tried, but would resume with a thumb drive installed. I had the Sony 590 &790 here at the same time comparing the 2, then returned them for the LG 530, all with the exact same results.
> 
> 
> So far I am still on the hunt for a non Sony unit with a working rear USB......



I'm not saying some Blu Rays won't resume. What I'm telling you is that if a Blu Ray movie will resume playing at the point where you turn it off it's because the manufacturer of the disc made it that way and not because of the player you have. Maybe those Sony players do need a thumb drive in order to resume a Blu Ray, I wouldn't know that but what I do know is in order for a blu Ray Disc to resume playing where it was after being turned off is soley up to the manufacturer of the disc. This is common knowledge.


I own two of those movies you posted and I will try them to see how they work in my Panasonic.


Al


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timmay77*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14850#post_23104440
> 
> 
> There is an audio delay option on the blu ray player, my AVR, and my TV, but that will not help me at all. My problem was the audio was DELAYED. All 3 units gave me the option to further delay the audio, which would make my problem worse. There are no options to ADVANCE the audio or DELAY the video....... What cured my problem was switching to a non-Sony blu ray.
> 
> 
> I have to disagree with the statements on resuming discs. The Avengers, The Dark Knight Rises, Dredd, Brave, Breaking Dawn Part 2, Wreck it Ralph, Skyfall, Total Recall, and several other discs would not resume without a thumb drive plugged in on all 3 units I have tried, but would resume with a thumb drive installed. I had the Sony 590 &790 here at the same time comparing the 2, then returned them for the LG 530, all with the exact same results.
> 
> 
> So far I am still on the hunt for a non Sony unit with a working rear USB......


That is a problem. Seems like I could go ahead or behind on the audio (had to do that on Total Recall since sync was really terrible on that one), but maybe I'm remembering wrong.


I watched Skyfall (from Redbox) a few nights ago and resume worked fine on my Sony which has never had a USB plugged into it. Seems like it worked on some of those other titles too. Maybe it acts different if you never plug in a thumb drive versus using a thumb drive for a while, then removing it. Probably starts storing resume points externally then gets confused when the drive is removed. Just a theory.


My old Panny 220 had a rear USB and worked pretty well as I recall, except for DLNA of course. I've seen those for $100 or so a couple of places, or under $70 for refurb/open-box.


----------



## Angler55

Well I tried the two blu rays that I have from your list, The Dark Knight Rises, Total Recall, and both of them will resume playing where they left of after being turned off. They will even resume after being taken out of the player and put back in. Some discs won't and some will. Like I said, that depends on how the manufacturer formatted the disc. I haven't used either of the USB ports on my Panasonic DMP-BDT500 although the rear port is only used for the Communication Camera and I believe the Panasonic DMP-BDT220 is the same way.


Al


----------



## timmay77

I'm sure it has something to do with how the disc is formatted, but I have found EVERY disc will resume where I left off, not matter what, if there is a USB installed. That is what I want.....


----------



## lcslattery

Hi everyone. I'm new to AVS so apologies If this been posted here a million times recently.


just spent a heap on speakers, and the next thing to upgrade in my setup is the bluray player. I'm currently using a PS3. the local high shop reckons they do an okay job, but that I can do much better as the video processor in the unit isn't awesome.I think they were recommending an Oppo as an alternative, but would be grateful for some advice and recommendations.



I'm not really sure what else I should be looking for in a bluray player, but it must be 3d compatible, upscale DVD and have network connectivity.


Main use will be music dvds and bluray, movies, receiving steamed video content from my network.



Grateful for all advice and suggestions please.


----------



## BIslander

The PS3 is a fine Blu-ray player and media streamer. The Oppo may be a bit better when it comes to upconverting DVDs, if that's worth $500-1,000 to you. But, BD playback itself won't be any better. Can you take your PS3 to the hifi shop and do a side-by-side DVD comparison with the Oppo?


Oppo is also championed by those who use multichannel analog for audio. But, that approach bypasses a receiver's room correction software and may actually sound worse than the EQ'd output of a modern receiver.


Panasonic and Sony also make excellent players, which get varying reviews about the quality of their video up conversion.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lcslattery*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14850#post_23106333
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm new to AVS so apologies If this been posted here a million times recently.
> 
> 
> just spent a heap on speakers, and the next thing to upgrade in my setup is the bluray player. I'm currently using a PS3. the local high shop reckons they do an okay job, but that I can do much better as the video processor in the unit isn't awesome.I think they were recommending an Oppo as an alternative, but would be grateful for some advice and recommendations.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really sure what else I should be looking for in a bluray player, but it must be 3d compatible, upscale DVD and have network connectivity.
> 
> 
> Main use will be music dvds and bluray, movies, receiving steamed video content from my network.
> 
> 
> 
> Grateful for all advice and suggestions please.



Not championing the Oppo, but as a long time happy user, maybe I am.

Bluray quality is equal or equal enough to be indetectible with most displays for most bluray players. If all you will do is to watch blurays, then any well reviewed player will do.
If you have or will play DVD's and care about the PQ, then the Oppo will perform with the top DVD upscalers. I believe it is the best at this, so it's not quite a wash here, but other players are near in quality at smaller displays. With projectors and larger displays, it may have more of an impact.
Network connectivity - using DLNA to play media (audio, video, pictures) is where the Oppo begins to distance itself from the pack. Some units approach the Oppo on basic connectivity, but Oppo is known for improving products after delivery.
Media file support. The Oppo shines in this. The number of formats supported is wide and deep. Again the Oppo distances itself here. If you have some media file delivered in some format, you stand a good chance that the Oppo will support it.
Expanded Network connectivity - You can access SMB shared drives on the network. This provides a more local type access without having to go through a DLNA server.
DLNA control from a device. This is a new feature that allows you to push content to the Oppo instead of using the Oppo to pull content. Much better for control, etc.
Abilty to attach a hard drive with media directly to the Oppo to play without needing to go to the network.
HDMI inputs to the Oppo. This allows you to use the Oppo as a graphics and audio processor for devices that may not produce a great image. For example, passing your cable signal through the Oppo lets the signal be upscaled to 1080p by the Oppo graphics processors.
Service. The service people at oppo and the engineers are outstanding.


I've had my Oppo BDP-83 for four years now and expect to keep it for many more. I paid 500 for it then, I can sell it for about 3-400 now if I wanted to. It has been updated when needed, not just for disk compatibility, but also for new features (DLNA for example), which were not originally part of the product.


I can highly recommend the company, would probably have bought two, maybe three players in the meanwhile to get the same functions I have now.


Just my 2 cents. And it does support analog audio, during those times I used an older AVR without HDMI.


----------



## psklenar


I currently have an old Samsung BD-P3600 BD player.
I've recently gotten a new pre-processor that handles all my audio & switches all of my video sources, so my BD-P3600 is connected only via HDMI.
I use a Roku for most of my online accesses.
I'm taking delivery of a new TV Monday (Vizio E701i-A3).


So ... my question ... as you can see, video quality is really going to be my main concern in terms of the BD player. Am I going to see any benefit(s) by replacing my player with something newer? If so, any suggestions? I was contemplating the upcoming Panasonic DMP-BDT330, but am wondering if even that is more than I really need?


I've been a fan of Oppo for years, but since the biggest benefit of their current players is the analog capabilities and I won't be taking advantage of that, I simply can't justify the $500 cost of one of them at this time.










Thanks,


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psklenar*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14880#post_23114950
> 
> I currently have an old Samsung BD-P3600 BD player.
> I've recently gotten a new pre-processor that handles all my audio & switches all of my video sources, so my BD-P3600 is connected only via HDMI.
> I use a Roku for most of my online accesses.
> I'm taking delivery of a new TV Monday (Vizio E701i-A3).
> 
> 
> So ... my question ... as you can see, video quality is really going to be my main concern in terms of the BD player. Am I going to see any benefit(s) by replacing my player with something newer? If so, any suggestions? I was contemplating the upcoming Panasonic DMP-BDT330, but am wondering if even that is more than I really need?
> 
> 
> I've been a fan of Oppo for years, but since the biggest benefit of their current players is the analog capabilities and I won't be taking advantage of that, I simply can't justify the $500 cost of one of them at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,



If your use is disks, bluray or dvd only, the considerations for a new player would be:

Disc compatibility. Some newer releases are not compatible with older players. A newer player or one that updates firmware frequently will give you a better opportunity to play new releases without a problem.
Loading speed. If you want quicker open drawer to play movie speed, the newer players will give you that.
Upscaling performance for DVDs. Bluray PQ should be the same.


Especially if you are using bluray only, the above are the only reasons for upgrading. So no need to upgrade if they don't apply,


----------



## psklenar

Thank you very much @hernanu. I'll be honest, the Samsung DOES take its sweet time to get to the disc menu, but I've not found anything that doesn't play ... yet.


----------



## hernanu

When that gets to be an issue, upgrade then. Either the price or quality should be better then, so if what you have is fine, then I'd stick with it.


I have an HD-DVD Toshiba A-35. It takes a while for a movie to come up, but once it's there, the movie experience is great, so I suffer with it (obviously can't upgrade), since it's such a small percentage of the overall movie time.


It is nice having an Oppo BDP-83 that spins disks up fast, though, so it's really up to you.


----------



## psklenar

Maybe I can win the 3rd prize in the new forum contest. While I'd have trouble justifying spending $500 on the Oppo with the features I'll most likely never use, I sure would be thrilled to win one and be able to enjoy the features I DO want.


----------



## JSUL

I have the Panasonic 320 and have had zero issues with this bluray player.


Panasonic and Sony, IMHO make excellent options from which to choose from.


----------



## psklenar

Thank you very much @JSUL.


----------



## purplerain

I'm thinking of selling my PS3 80GB that I have had for 5+ years. Its the fat one. I'm looking to upgrade to just a stand alone blu-ray player. I do not care about 3D. What looks good for me.


(2) Rear WH 2 series Wharfedales

(1) Energy CC10 center

(2) Sound Dynamics RTS-P100 powered speakers (towers)

Marantz SR7001 AV receiver

Velodyne SPL-1500R sub


KRP500M Pioneer plasma

PS3

Dish satellite receiver


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *purplerain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14880#post_23127005
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of selling my PS3 80GB that I have had for 5+ years. Its the fat one. I'm looking to upgrade to just a stand alone blu-ray player. I do not care about 3D. What looks good for me.
> 
> 
> (2) Rear WH 2 series Wharfedales
> 
> (1) Energy CC10 center
> 
> (2) Sound Dynamics RTS-P100 powered speakers (towers)
> 
> Marantz SR7001 AV receiver
> 
> Velodyne SPL-1500R sub
> 
> 
> KRP500M Pioneer plasma
> 
> PS3
> 
> Dish satellite receiver


Do you need wifi, DLNA or any particular streaming apps?


----------



## purplerain

I do not need any of that. Just straight blu-ray. My PS3 is in mint condition being 5+ years old, but I just want a blu-ray player only. And, will it be worth the upgrade? Thanks


----------



## Imageless83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *purplerain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14880#post_23127005
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of selling my PS3 80GB that I have had for 5+ years. Its the fat one. I'm looking to upgrade to just a stand alone blu-ray player. I do not care about 3D. What looks good for me.
> 
> 
> (2) Rear WH 2 series Wharfedales
> 
> (1) Energy CC10 center
> 
> (2) Sound Dynamics RTS-P100 powered speakers (towers)
> 
> Marantz SR7001 AV receiver
> 
> Velodyne SPL-1500R sub
> 
> 
> KRP500M Pioneer plasma
> 
> PS3
> 
> Dish satellite receiver



Looking to join the club heh. About 2 weeks ago I sold my ps3 80gb and thanks to this thread I ended up with 2 BD players, the Sony bdp-s590 and S390. I too do not care for 3d but wanted streaming apps, DLNA and wifi at half the cost of the PS3. I don't think I ever played a game on my PS3









You are in good hands in here.


----------



## purplerain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14880#post_23127077
> 
> 
> Do you need wifi, DLNA or any particular streaming apps?



I do not need any of that. Just straight blu-ray. My PS3 is in mint condition being 5+ years old, but I just want a blu-ray player only. And, will it be worth the upgrade? Thanks


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *purplerain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14880#post_23127173
> 
> 
> I do not need any of that. Just straight blu-ray. My PS3 is in mint condition being 5+ years old, but I just want a blu-ray player only. And, will it be worth the upgrade? Thanks



Well, you have a very good receiver and speakers. As far as the bluray image goes, you're probably in good hands with the fat PS3.


I believe (correct me if I'm wrong) that the fat PS3 can't bitstream the lossless audio (DTS-HD-MA, TrueHD) formats over HDMI. So you will get an improvement in sound quality from bluray movies. Now you are probably getting the lossy core formats.


I've heard of complaints about the fan for the PS3. That is pretty much gone from most bluray players.


Speed of loading the movie may be improved.


The DLNA features are pretty useful if you have photographs, home movies, music you want to play over your network. If not, then it's a feature that's now pretty standard on most players.


In the end, you are the best judge of whether it's worth the upgrade. If you:
Don't play games.
Want faster disk load times
Want lower fan noise.
Want improved sound quality from the lossless formats.
Want to investigate DLNA


Then you'd be served by a good player like the Sony S590. It comes with 3d, but you don't have to use it if that's objectionable.


Again - you're the best judge. If none of the above have any value, then keep the fat PS3.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *purplerain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14880#post_23127173
> 
> 
> I do not need any of that. Just straight blu-ray. My PS3 is in mint condition being 5+ years old, but I just want a blu-ray player only. And, will it be worth the upgrade? Thanks


Then all you need is the Sony 1100 ($88 new or $78 used on amazon).


----------



## Selden Ball

Bear in mind that Sony's S590 has been replaced by the S5100, which has somewhat faster load times and some improved networking features, but has lost the analog video and audio outputs. Where it's available, the S590 tends to be less expensive than the S5100.


----------



## itznfb

I had a fat PS3 40GB (gen3) stop reading Blu-ray a few months ago. I got the BSG Box Set on Blu-ray for Xmas and made it half way through the first disc and the PS3 stopped reading. I started looking for a replacement to continue the BSG series and ran into so many issues I couldn't believe it. I was shocked that 4-5 years after I first started that the products hadn't improved at all. Blu-ray players have really horrid quality.


I started with electronics companies that made products I have had good success with. I tried 3 different LG players, a Toshiba, a Samsung and 2 Sony players. The 3 LG players wouldn't load any BD I owned. Just sat there spinning just like my dead PS3. The Toshiba was crap all around. I would restart constantly, audio was terrible and very quiet for some reason. The Samsung was incredibly slow. Up to that point I had just been ordering random players off Amazon since I just wanted to play 2D BD and nothing else. I had no idea most players weren't even capable of that.


So I did tons of research and picked up a Sony BDP-S390. I read tons of reviews. I get it. Hook it up. Throw in disc one. The next episode starts playing and 5 minutes in it freezes. Restart and 10 minutes in it freezes. Restart and 2 minutes in it freezes. Send it back and order a Sony BDPS790.... same thing. So I sit down and read through every review on Amazon. Mixed in with the 3 and 4 star reviews I find tons of people claiming that Sony Blu-ray players freeze while playing BD from Universal Studios... of course. That's who produced my BSG set...


I ended up getting a Panasonic DMP-BDT220 as a last ditch effort before ordering another PS3. I've never owned a Panasonic product which is why I didn't try it in the first place. What a relief this thing was. Faith in technology restored. This player is fast. Boots up in a second or two. Loads discs instantly. Great sound. Flawless playback on everything I've tried. Smooth and fast firmware updates. I don't really use the online content streaming but it worked flawlessly. SMB share mkv file playback flawlessly..... I love this Blu-ray player. Seriously.... is it really that difficult to make a quality Blu-ray player?


TL;DR

If you want a simple player that just plays BD flawlessly... my endorsement goes to Panasonic DMP-BDT220. Reviews would indicate the entire DMP-BDT line is equally solid.


----------



## abba1

Do any of you know which players, if any, exhibit ''time remaining?''


----------



## hifiHigh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *itznfb*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14880#post_23127374
> 
> 
> TL;DR
> 
> If you want a simple player that just plays BD flawlessly... my endorsement goes to Panasonic DMP-BDT220. Reviews would indicate the entire DMP-BDT line is equally solid.



My first BR player is a Panasonic BD871 and I love it.

Just wish it was a bit beefier in the build/size dept...


----------



## purplerain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14880#post_23127237
> 
> 
> Well, you have a very good receiver and speakers. As far as the bluray image goes, you're probably in good hands with the fat PS3.
> 
> 
> I believe (correct me if I'm wrong) that the fat PS3 can't bitstream the lossless audio (DTS-HD-MA, TrueHD) formats over HDMI. So you will get an improvement in sound quality from bluray movies. Now you are probably getting the lossy core formats.
> 
> 
> I've heard of complaints about the fan for the PS3. That is pretty much gone from most bluray players.
> 
> 
> Speed of loading the movie may be improved.
> 
> 
> The DLNA features are pretty useful if you have photographs, home movies, music you want to play over your network. If not, then it's a feature that's now pretty standard on most players.
> 
> 
> In the end, you are the best judge of whether it's worth the upgrade. If you:
> Don't play games.
> Want faster disk load times
> Want lower fan noise.
> Want improved sound quality from the lossless formats.
> Want to investigate DLNA
> 
> 
> Then you'd be served by a good player like the Sony S590. It comes with 3d, but you don't have to use it if that's objectionable.
> 
> 
> Again - you're the best judge. If none of the above have any value, then keep the fat PS3.




I can get the Sony BDP-S5100 for around $140 shipped. Will I get better sound/picture with the 5100 over the old school PS3?


----------



## Selden Ball

FWIW, I've never had any problems reading Universal discs on my S590. I don't have the BSG collection, but Season 2 of _Game of Thrones_ played with no problems at all, for example.


----------



## Angler55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *purplerain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14880#post_23127144
> 
> 
> I do not need any of that. Just straight blu-ray. My PS3 is in mint condition being 5+ years old, but I just want a blu-ray player only. And, will it be worth the upgrade? Thanks



Your Marantz won't bitstream Dolby TrueHD or DTS-MA so you might as well keep the PS3.


Al


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Angler55*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14880#post_23128184
> 
> 
> Your Marantz won't bitstream Dolby TrueHD or DTS-MA so you might as well keep the PS3.
> 
> 
> Al



You are right. Keep the PS3.


----------



## purplerain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Angler55*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14880#post_23128184
> 
> 
> Your Marantz won't bitstream Dolby TrueHD or DTS-MA so you might as well keep the PS3.
> 
> 
> Al




Guess I will keep it then


----------



## Mercfh

Need everyones help! First time posting here I believe.


Im looking for a Blu-Ray Player with Streaming Capabilities + Maybe Light Home Streaming/USB File Playing.


Needs:

-Netflix/Amazon/Youtube (preferred)/Hulu (Decent speed)

-A WIRED Ethernet connection, My Wireless is GARBAGE but I will eventually upgrade so it needs wireless too

-


----------



## itznfb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mercfh*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14880#post_23131046
> 
> 
> Need everyones help! First time posting here I believe.
> 
> 
> Im looking for a Blu-Ray Player with Streaming Capabilities + Maybe Light Home Streaming/USB File Playing.
> 
> 
> Needs:
> 
> -Netflix/Amazon/Youtube (preferred)/Hulu (Decent speed)
> 
> -A WIRED Ethernet connection, My Wireless is GARBAGE but I will eventually upgrade so it needs wireless too
> 
> -


----------



## teachsac

If streaming apps is important, particularly Amazon, Sony would be a better option. They support 5.1 audio when available. Panasonic does not. Sony will also give a little more flexibility with DLNA streaming.


S~


----------



## Mercfh

Yeah I've heard Sony is better at the Streaming Options.


Whats the major difference between the 5100 and the 3100 (I was looking at the 3100) the 790 is just toooo expensive for me TBH. (But just for comparison reasons.......in what ways would a 790 be better than a 3100 for instance)


Are the Sonys in general reliable? Panasonic makes solid hardware usually.....my ps3 broke (but it was after a LONG time so i don't really fault it). But how is Sonys reliability/Quality/Hardware Construction?


I like samsung stuff....but do they really have any players that fit the bill?


----------



## Selden Ball

As best I can determine, the primary differences between the s3100 and the s5100 is that the s5100 supports both 3D and SACD, while the s3100 does neither.


----------



## Mercfh

Anyone know if there are any hardware differences between the 3100 and 5100? (like cpu and such?)


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mercfh*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14910#post_23131596
> 
> 
> Anyone know if there are any hardware differences between the 3100 and 5100? (like cpu and such?)


Best to ask about differences in the dedicated thread.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1450585/official-sony-bdp-s1100-bdp-s3100-and-bdp-s5100 


S~


----------



## Spyderz

looking for a blu ray player with 5ghz wifi band..


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spyderz*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14910#post_23131714
> 
> 
> looking for a blu ray player with 5ghz wifi band..



I believe the Vizio has that. Otherwise, you might want to look at using a wireless bridge that uses 5G.


----------



## Spyderz

space constraint does not make setting a bridge feasible

also,in my country,nobody carries Vizio.

i need to check if sony s790 supports 5ghz


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spyderz*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14910#post_23131975
> 
> 
> space constraint does not make setting a bridge feasible
> 
> also,in my country,nobody carries Vizio.
> 
> i need to check if sony s790 supports 5ghz


Why exactly do you need 5GHz? 2.4 works fine in most cases.


----------



## Spyderz

some lag and choppiness on screen


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mercfh*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14910#post_23131596
> 
> 
> Anyone know if there are any hardware differences between the 3100 and 5100? (like cpu and such?)



Sony dont publish specs on such lower level details. The 390/590 had no perceivable differences in performance. Only the S790 was faster at navigation across local files and improved disk loading times.


The 3100 has improved loading times over the S790, but its local file navigation in the browser seemed similar to the 390/590 ... and not as responsive as the S790.


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14910#post_23132015
> 
> 
> Why exactly do you need 5GHz? 2.4 works fine in most cases.



I dunno mdavej. You can't stream a BD backup over 2.4Ghz wireless without choppy playback ... just not gonna happen. Player needs to be hardwired .. OR possibly use powerline ... although not looked at performance on that for a while.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spyderz*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14910#post_23133518
> 
> 
> some lag and choppiness on screen



5 GHz Wi-Fi will not give you faster data transmission (with all things being equal). It is just transmitted over a higher frequency band. If you have too much 2.4 GHz traffic, it may minimize interference, thereby providing a performance improvement, but it may also not transmit as well through walls or may have a weaker signal when not close to the access point. I have an older LG player with dual band and in my case there was not a significant performance difference. This is why the manufacturers are not bothering with 5 GHz on their current players.


I had to go wired for DLNA to work effectively with HD content that's not overly compressed.


Consider Ethernet, Powerline or MoCA. Getting a. 5 GHz capable player won't likely solve your problem.


----------



## aaronwt

It seems like if there is space for an S5100 or an S3100 that you would have space for a wireless Birdge. Those players are not very deep and not very wide. And a wireless bridge is also small. So you would be able to put the wireless bridge behind or beside them. I have an 8 port gigabit switch behind my S5100. And that switch is already small.. My wireless Birdges are even smaller because they only have four Ethernet ports.


----------



## sdg4vfx

My Sony BDP-S570 is dying so it's time for an upgrade. I'm considering an Oppo BDP103 but am not sure if I want to invest that much at the moment.


What are the other, less expensive, prime contenders at the moment?


- Visual quality, including 3D and upscaling from DVD, is important.

- Streaming/extras is not important (have other devices for that).

- Audio decoding not important (have other device for that).

- Running a Denon 1913 and Panasonic 65GT50.


Much thanks.


----------



## BillP

Both Sony and Panasonic are very popular here. They both have new models just recently released (or you can buy the older models at decent discounts).


----------



## sdg4vfx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14910#post_23149199
> 
> 
> Both Sony and Panasonic are very popular here. They both have new models just recently released (or you can buy the older models at decent discounts).



Thanks - are there any current favored models? Or any models I should avoid?


At first look it appears there are several models in the $150 price range and several in the $250 price range. I can't tell if features/extras are the primary difference or if there's a difference in picture quality ...


Since my current deck died I'm hoping to order/pick-up something tonight or in the morning, so unfortunately I don't have time to read 1000's of posts ... Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Angler55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdg4vfx*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14910#post_23149207
> 
> 
> Thanks - are there any current favored models? Or any models I should avoid?
> 
> 
> At first look it appears there are several models in the $150 price range and several in the $250 price range. I can't tell if features/extras are the primary difference or if there's a difference in picture quality ...
> 
> 
> Since my current deck died I'm hoping to order/pick-up something tonight or in the morning, so unfortunately I don't have time to read 1000's of posts ... Any help would be appreciated!



There will be no difference in PQ for blu rays with any of the newer players but the upconversion for DVD's might be another story. I've heard that my player, the Panasonic DMP-BDT500, has better upconversion of DVD's than the lower models but I can't prove that because I'm relatively new in the blu ray spectrum. I've seen arguments that it's just as good as the Oppo and I've also seen arguments that it's not so either way it has to be pretty good. I love this player and everything about it.


Al


----------



## sdg4vfx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdg4vfx*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14910#post_23149207
> 
> 
> Thanks - are there any current favored models? Or any models I should avoid?
> 
> 
> At first look it appears there are several models in the $150 price range and several in the $250 price range. I can't tell if features/extras are the primary difference or if there's a difference in picture quality ...
> 
> 
> Since my current deck died I'm hoping to order/pick-up something tonight or in the morning, so unfortunately I don't have time to read 1000's of posts ... Any help would be appreciated!



Thanks Angler55. Anyone else have make-models they could recommend?


(While I run off to feverishly R&D the BDT500.)


----------



## Selden Ball

Sony's S790 might be a better choice than the Panasonic BDT-500 if you're more interested in streaming capabilities than in analog audio connections.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdg4vfx*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14910#post_23148623
> 
> 
> My Sony BDP-S570 is dying so it's time for an upgrade. I'm considering an Oppo BDP103 but am not sure if I want to invest that much at the moment.
> 
> 
> What are the other, less expensive, prime contenders at the moment?
> 
> 
> - Visual quality, including 3D and upscaling from DVD, is important.
> 
> - Streaming/extras is not important (have other devices for that).
> 
> - Audio decoding not important (have other device for that).
> 
> - Running a Denon 1913 and Panasonic 65GT50.
> 
> 
> Much thanks.


Both the Panasonic and Sony would be good choices for you. Since you are hooked up with only HDMI, you only need a player with 1 HDMI. I prefer Panasonic for DVD scaling over the Sony. I also prefer 3D conversion of te Panasonic over the Sony. You could end up with a great deal on last year's BDT220 or this year's BDT230.

S~


----------



## BondDude

My ancient standard DVD (circa 1998) player is starting to fail, can anyone recommend a Blu-ray player? I need one that has component video (my TV is a Toshiba CRT and only has component or S-video inputs), analogue audio output (I route the sound through my audio reciever). It would be nice if the BR player had built in WiFi and could stream YouTube and Pandora. The Toshiba BDX 5300 seems to meet all my specs, but the reviews seem pretty horrible.

I don't think I can stomach buying a new TV just so I can replace my DVD player.

Thank you!


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BondDude*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14910#post_23152778
> 
> 
> My ancient standard DVD (circa 1998) player is starting to fail, can anyone recommend a Blu-ray player? I need one that has component video (my TV is a Toshiba CRT and only has component or S-video inputs), analogue audio output (I route the sound through my audio reciever). It would be nice if the BR player had built in WiFi and could stream YouTube and Pandora. The Toshiba BDX 5300 seems to meet all my specs, but the reviews seem pretty horrible.
> 
> I don't think I can stomach buying a new TV just so I can replace my DVD player.
> 
> Thank you!


You'll need one eventually if you want to watch HD Blu-ray. Read up on analog Sunset here:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1305969/analog-sunset-begins 


You'll need an older Blu-ray player like the Panasonic 210, Oppo 83/93, etc. to enjoy HD video. Here's a discussion thread for player with component.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1305969/analog-sunset-begins 


S~


----------



## larry7995

My gf wants to get a Netflix enabled and wireless blu-ray player. I started reading reviews and some of the players now allow you to browse all Netflix streaming offerings whereas my old Panasonic only allows me to view what I already have in my Netfix queue. Also the wireless didn't work for crap on my player so I ended up running a cat-5 to my router. My model is getting dated, Panasonic DMP-BD85


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BondDude*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14910#post_23152778
> 
> 
> My ancient standard DVD (circa 1998) player is starting to fail, can anyone recommend a Blu-ray player? I need one that has component video (my TV is a Toshiba CRT and only has component or S-video inputs), analogue audio output (I route the sound through my audio reciever). It would be nice if the BR player had built in WiFi and could stream YouTube and Pandora. The Toshiba BDX 5300 seems to meet all my specs, but the reviews seem pretty horrible.
> 
> I don't think I can stomach buying a new TV just so I can replace my DVD player.
> 
> Thank you!



Is your CRT an HD TV, or an older 4:3, 480i CRT? Does it have a composite video input?


Unfortunately, if you want component, you'll likely need to go with a used player due to players with component connections being phased out. If you don't have an HD TV, you might be able to get by with using a composite video input. This would allow you to get a newer player (2012 or earlier). You will not get to take advantage of Blu-ray quality using the composite video connection, but it will give you the streaming video options and allow you to start building a BD collection so you'll be read once you decide to upgrade your TV.


----------



## sdg4vfx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14910#post_23150128
> 
> 
> Sony's S790 might be a better choice than the Panasonic BDT-500 if you're more interested in streaming capabilities than in analog audio connections.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14910#post_23150157
> 
> 
> Both the Panasonic and Sony would be good choices for you. Since you are hooked up with only HDMI, you only need a player with 1 HDMI. I prefer Panasonic for DVD scaling over the Sony. I also prefer 3D conversion of te Panasonic over the Sony. You could end up with a great deal on last year's BDT220 or this year's BDT230.
> 
> S~



Thanks for the responses! My primary interest is in picture quality - BR, 3D and DVD upres. (I have other devices for streaming and audio decoding.) BR load speed is an appreciated convenience but not a deal breaker.

Based on my priorities ...


Does the BDT500 have any PQ advantages over the BDT220 or BDT230?


How does the newer BBT01 compare to the BDT500/230/220?


How does the newer S5100 compare to the S790?


----------



## Angler55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdg4vfx*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14910#post_23156441
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the responses! My primary interest is in picture quality - BR, 3D and DVD upres. (I have other devices for streaming and audio decoding.) BR load speed is an appreciated convenience but not a deal breaker.
> 
> Based on my priorities ...
> 
> 
> Does the BDT500 have any PQ advantages over the BDT220 or BDT230?
> 
> 
> How does the newer BBT01 compare to the BDT500/230/220?
> 
> 
> How does the newer S5100 compare to the S790?



For what you're going to use it for any of these players will suffice. Of course I would suggest the BDT500. Not just because I own this player but it's my opinion that the build quality is superior to the others.

You can go cheaper and the PQ will be just as good with Blu Ray and probably DVD upscaling also.


Al


----------



## Selden Ball

The s790 is still the top of the line of Sony's "consumer" Blu-ray players. Like the Panasonic BDT-500, it has quite a few options for manipulating the video, so (in principle) it can produce better video from poor DVD source material than Sony's other players can.


My understanding is that the s5100 is somewhat faster at loading than the s790, and I seem to recall that it has a couple of improvements in its streaming apps, but doesn't have the variety of video manipulation options. Its output connections are quite limited: 1 HDMI + 1 coax digital audio output, while the s790 has dual HDMI ouputs, composite video, coax & optical digital audio outputs and a stereo analog audio output.


----------



## cbb77

Trying to decide between the Oppo 103 and the Sony S790. Will be connecting this to a Sony 65 HX950. Looking for the best possible picture and sound. Also like speedy load times. My old Sony player is painfully slow with the latest Blueray discs. I've read several reviews on both and do know there are pros and cons on each. However there are some questions I could not find answer to, so here goes.


1. I noticed the Oppo has the ability to scale the image on 2.35 movies such that it can remove the black borders on top and bottom and fill the screen with little cut toff on the sides. Does the S790 offer the same capability.


2. Which has faster load times? Assume both are similar but have not seen reference to this.


3. How stable is the S790 with latest firmware? I had almost picked this up around Christmas but held off as I was reading reports of freezing and having to unplug to restore. Not sure if it was attributed to particular Blueray disc or not.


4. Same on Oppo, how stable is the unit? Read some recent complaints but not sure if it's wide spread as of yet.


5. Sound output? Thoughts on which is better? I hear a lot of positive talks in regards to sound on Oppo, but not so much feedback on the Sony in this regards.


6. Regarding the MHL input on the Oppo, can / has anyone used a extension cable / adapter with it such as this:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10419&cs_id=1041913&p_id=4860&seq=1&format=2 ?

Find the Roku stick attractive but crazy about it plugging in on the front. I would assume this would require it to be recessed a bit more in the cabinet to avoid the door hitting it, which may be a little inconvenient.


Thanks


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbb77*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14910#post_23157470
> 
> 
> Trying to decide between the Oppo 103 and the Sony S790. Will be connecting this to a Sony 65 HX950. Looking for the best possible picture and sound. Also like speedy load times. My old Sony player is painfully slow with the latest Blueray discs. I've read several reviews on both and do know there are pros and cons on each. However there are some questions I could not find answer to, so here goes.
> 
> 
> 1. I noticed the Oppo has the ability to scale the image on 2.35 movies such that it can remove the black borders on top and bottom and fill the screen with little cut toff on the sides. Does the S790 offer the same capability.
> 
> 
> 2. Which has faster load times? Assume both are similar but have not seen reference to this.



S790 - Bluray load time: 21-32 sec. DVD - About 20 sec.

Oppo 103 - Bluray load time: 14-21 sec. DVD- about 17 sec.


(Source Consumer Reports).


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbb77*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14910#post_23157470
> 
> 
> 3. How stable is the S790 with latest firmware? I had almost picked this up around Christmas but held off as I was reading reports of freezing and having to unplug to restore. Not sure if it was attributed to particular Blueray disc or not.
> 
> 
> 4. Same on Oppo, how stable is the unit? Read some recent complaints but not sure if it's wide spread as of yet.



The Oppo is stable for basic functions. There have been some issues with lip sync on the HDMI inputs to the Oppo 103 when connecting cable boxes to clean up the cable box image. There also are some slight differences in HDMI video processing that some people have reported with the HDMI1 video output that are not present in the HDMI2 video output. It appears that the lip sync issue may be fixed in an upcoming firmware release that is now being beta tested publicly. So as usual, Oppo engineering are on the ball and getting rid of issues as they pop up.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbb77*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14910#post_23157470
> 
> 
> 5. Sound output? Thoughts on which is better? I hear a lot of positive talks in regards to sound on Oppo, but not so much feedback on the Sony in this regards.



This depends on how you use the players. What receiver are you using? If you're doing the audio processing at the receiver, bitstreaming the output, then the player is pretty much out of the equation (mostly). If you're doing processing (TrueHD, DTS-HD-MA, etc. ) at the player, then it becomes a consideration. Don't know about the S790, but my older Oppo is excellent at processing audio.


If you're using analog or want to, then the Oppo wins by default.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbb77*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14910#post_23157470
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Regarding the MHL input on the Oppo, can / has anyone used a extension cable / adapter with it such as this:
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10419&cs_id=1041913&p_id=4860&seq=1&format=2 ?
> 
> Find the Roku stick attractive but crazy about it plugging in on the front. I would assume this would require it to be recessed a bit more in the cabinet to avoid the door hitting it, which may be a little inconvenient.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Nothing wrong with an extender like that, I would think.


----------



## photodocfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *euphoria619*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14100#post_22529924
> 
> 
> Not certain if this has been brought up in previous threads before but any how share free to feel your thoughts on the two units.
> 
> 
> The obvious main question is what are the main differences between the two?
> 
> 
> and on a side note, If using a SC-65 AVR does the player really matter since it will be ran through the AVRs processor?
> 
> Whats the benefit of using a higher end blu-ray disc player with a high end AVR?



I have not seen a reply to this post. I have invested in a Pioneer SC-65 with all the video processing bells and whistles - Is there a reason to invest in an Oppo-103 which has most of the same capabilities and not a simpler BD player like BD-150 or similar? I appreciate the capabilities of the Oppo, but if I've paid for most of it in the SC-65 - what would be an adequate 3D BD player? Thanks in advance


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *photodocfl*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14910#post_23166191
> 
> 
> I have not seen a reply to this post. I have invested in a Pioneer SC-65 with all the video processing bells and whistles - Is there a reason to invest in an Oppo-103 which has most of the same capabilities and not a simpler BD player like BD-150 or similar? I appreciate the capabilities of the Oppo, but if I've paid for most of it in the SC-65 - what would be an adequate 3D BD player? Thanks in advance



You can compare the capabilities of the SC65 to the Oppo and see the differences in delivered features. As an example, things like DLNA processing are probably equivalent to some degree, but I don't believe it processes video by DLNA or provide any SMB connectivity. So there are plenty of features that if you compare line by line, you'll find that the SC65 does a fine job on as a receiver, but it does not perform the way a player does (not just the BDP-103 either).


The SC 65 has a QDEO processor, just like the BDP-103 and its predecessor the 93. The BDP-103 provides two video paths now, one that bypasses the QDEO entirely (HDMI2) and one that mostly uses it to slighlty process the DVD / BD / Streaming apps image. Most of the processing is done on the Mediatek chip which is the other video processor within the player(s).


So although both have the QDEO chip, video processing and output is mostly done using the Mediatek chip. The presence of a chip doesn't mean equal video quality. You have to take into account how that chip is being used and the quality of the software that is produced. In a company like Oppo, that has a reputation for high quality, that is more likely to happen. In a company devoted to Receivers and other products, the focus is less apt to be on the video itself because that is not their main product.


I'm a big fan of Pioneer, have an Elite VSX-33 with a QDEO chip. I use the QDEO chip for processing the cable signal from my DVR. I also own an Oppo BDP-83 and when that is on (bluray or DVD), I shut down processing on the VSX and let the Oppo do all video processing. Much better by my sight.


----------



## sidthekid1981

Hey Guys! Finally had some money come my way (its been a tough few years) and so I decided to get out of the stone age and invest some hard earned cash on electronics. I just purchased the P65VT50 and now want to get a Blu-Ray player to match. Since I dropped a load of boku bucks on the TV, I am simply looking for a reliable player with decent streaming capabilities. I am a videophile at heart and so the most important aspect of my purchase is the video quality the player possesses.


My price range is between $100-$200.


All suggestions would be much appreciated!


Thanks in advanced.


----------



## BillP

sidthekid1981, the offerings from Sony and Panasonic are the most popular in that price range.


----------



## hernanu

^^^ Sony and Panasonic are the standard bearers at that price ^^^^^


----------



## JSUL

Agree..go with Sony or Panasonic...you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Jdgate

I need a little help in deciding if I should grab a deal that has been offered on a blu-ray and AVR or look for something else. I am putting together a new home theater and decided on getting a Marantz SR5007 reciever. I was looking for a blu-ray player to go with it at a reasonable price. I care more about the video quality than the audio aspects or what disc types it can play. Having said that I am getting some Salk Supercharged Soundtowers and could find myself starting to explore more of the 2 channel world in addition to home theater and maybe will look at some specialized audio discs. I will be pairing this up to an Epson 5020UB projector and a Seymour non-at 120" diagonal fixed 16:9 screen. I was looking at the Oppo's but unsure if I wanted to drop that much on a Blu-ray player. After calling around I was offered as a pair a Marantz sr5007 reciever and Marantz ud5007 blu-ray player for $1050 shipped (New in box from an authorized dealer with full warranty). That seems like a deal that would be hard for me to pass up. Is there something else out there I should be looking at instead that would make me want to forgo this deal?


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jdgate*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14940#post_23183749
> 
> 
> I need a little help in deciding if I should grab a deal that has been offered on a blu-ray and AVR or look for something else. I am putting together a new home theater and decided on getting a Marantz SR5007 reciever. I was looking for a blu-ray player to go with it at a reasonable price. I care more about the video quality than the audio aspects or what disc types it can play. Having said that I am getting some Salk Supercharged Soundtowers and could find myself starting to explore more of the 2 channel world in addition to home theater and maybe will look at some specialized audio discs. I will be pairing this up to an Epson 5020UB projector and a Seymour non-at 120" diagonal fixed 16:9 screen. I was looking at the Oppo's but unsure if I wanted to drop that much on a Blu-ray player. After calling around I was offered as a pair a Marantz sr5007 reciever and Marantz ud5007 blu-ray player for $1050 shipped (New in box from an authorized dealer with full warranty). That seems like a deal that would be hard for me to pass up. Is there something else out there I should be looking at instead that would make me want to forgo this deal?



Well, this is a perspective from an Oppo owner:
The ud5007 costs about $100 more than the Oppo, but clearly has less features.
The receiver is a good deal, looks like street price is about 800.
If you're going for video only, the package is a fairly good deal, you save about 400 on it.
If you're interested in audio, both on the two channel and more front, and you want to use analog, the ud500u7 doesn't have analog outputs. The Oppo is very good at this.
The Oppo has two HDMI outputs, if you want to run one to the projector and another to another device. The ud5007 has one.
The Oppo has HDMI inputs, so other devices can be fed into it, allowing you to clean up the image.
The ud5007 says it supports DTS-HD. I don't know if that's a typo on the Marantz web site, or if it lacks support for lossless DTS-HD-MA for movies. If it lacks the MA codec, then that leaves you with only Dolby TrueHD as a lossless codec. This may be moot if you decide to bitstream and let the AVR process audio.
Salk Songtowers means you're getting serious about sound. Eventually you may (or may not) want to process FLAC and other lossless audio files over the network. Then you want an Oppo in my opinon.


If it's a one to one comparison on the players, the Oppo is 100 less than the Marantz for a lot more. The package, though is appealing if you're not interested in sound as much. The Songtowers though are serious sound, so it's really based on what you want to explore.


You may want to compare an equivalent Denon 1913 or 2113 paired with an Oppo to the package you're being offered. I don't think you can lose either way, but I think the Oppo gives you some safety against obsolescence.


----------



## Jdgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14940#post_23184045
> 
> 
> Well, this is a perspective from an Oppo owner:
> The ud5007 costs about $100 more than the Oppo, but clearly has less features.
> The receiver is a good deal, looks like street price is about 800.
> If you're going for video only, the package is a fairly good deal, you save about 400 on it.
> If you're interested in audio, both on the two channel and more front, and you want to use analog, the ud500u7 doesn't have analog outputs. The Oppo is very good at this.
> The Oppo has two HDMI outputs, if you want to run one to the projector and another to another device. The ud5007 has one.
> The Oppo has HDMI inputs, so other devices can be fed into it, allowing you to clean up the image.
> The ud5007 says it supports DTS-HD. I don't know if that's a typo on the Marantz web site, or if it lacks support for lossless DTS-HD-MA for movies. If it lacks the MA codec, then that leaves you with only Dolby TrueHD as a lossless codec. This may be moot if you decide to bitstream and let the AVR process audio.
> Salk Songtowers means you're getting serious about sound. Eventually you may (or may not) want to process FLAC and other lossless audio files over the network. Then you want an Oppo in my opinon.
> 
> 
> If it's a one to one comparison on the players, the Oppo is 100 less than the Marantz for a lot more. The package, though is appealing if you're not interested in sound as much. The Songtowers though are serious sound, so it's really based on what you want to explore.
> 
> 
> You may want to compare an equivalent Denon 1913 or 2113 paired with an Oppo to the package you're being offered. I don't think you can lose either way, but I think the Oppo gives you some safety against obsolescence.



Thank you for the comparisons and suggestions. I will have to do some more looking into this. I will admit initially the looks of the Marantz sr5007 is what drew me to it. Of course now I am hiding all of my source gear in a pocket room under the stairs, so looks probably should not matter anymore. However I also wanted the ability to add external amps in the future and Marantz could do this where as the Denon will not.and the Marantz also has the 2nd subwoofer output. I will also have an apple TV and more than likely a computer running XBMC also hooked into the system. I am probably getting an overkill with the Marantz stuff as is. So many options out there it makes my head spin.


----------



## Selden Ball

You can ignore the second subwoofer output if that really makes any difference in your choice. Electrically it's exactly the same as if you used an external Y cable. You'd have to upgrade to a system with Audyssey MultEQ XT 32 to get direct support for two subwoofers.


----------



## hernanu

^^^^^ + 1 ^^^^^^


I have a Y cable for my two subs, have MCACC, just tune each independently to get the correct volume settings, then run MCACC jointly.


----------



## mumbleypeg

Has anyone heard if there are any players with 9.1/11.1 analog out?


----------



## BIslander

No, never heard of one.


----------



## hernanu

Probably won't unless Oppo decides to go analog crazy(er). They go up to 7.1 analog, but it seems like the industry is going for HDMI mostly.


----------



## detroit_fan

could use a little advice guys. wife wants a blu-ray for bedroom to stream netflix and amazon at night. tv is only a 32" panasonic and not 3D, i do have an hdmi port available. after researching i think i found 3 decent options-


Sony BDP-S390 $90

Panasonic DMP-BDT220 (used from amazon) $99

Sony BDP-S1100 for $86


Of those 3 which would you guys recommend? I'm also open to any suggestions if anyone thinks something else would be better. thanks for any help


edit- forgot to mention i don't need wireless, i have an Ethernet line already in place for it


----------



## Angler55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit_fan*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14940#post_23193123
> 
> 
> could use a little advice guys. wife wants a blu-ray for bedroom to stream netflix and amazon at night. tv is only a 32" panasonic and not 3D, i do have an hdmi port available. after researching i think i found 3 decent options-
> 
> 
> Sony BDP-S390 $90
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BDT220 (used from amazon) $99
> 
> Sony BDP-S1100 for $86
> 
> 
> Of those 3 which would you guys recommend? I'm also open to any suggestions if anyone thinks something else would be better. thanks for any help
> 
> 
> edit- forgot to mention i don't need wireless, i have an Ethernet line already in place for it



The Panasonic will do VOD in 24P and the Sony's won't.

The Sony's, at least the BDP-S390, will do 5.1 audio from Amazon and the Panasonic won't. I'm not familiar with the BDS-S1100.


Those are the only things different that I can see.


Al


----------



## detroit_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Angler55*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14940#post_23193448
> 
> 
> The Panasonic will do VOD in 24P and the Sony's won't.
> 
> The Sony's, at least the BDP-S390, will do 5.1 audio from Amazon and the Panasonic won't. I'm not familiar with the BDS-S1100.
> 
> 
> Those are the only things different that I can see.
> 
> 
> Al



thanks for the reply. after thinking about it, maybe it would be best to move my current player (panasonic dmp-bdt100) to the bedroom and get a new player for my living room.


I see that the panasonic and sony models are suggested for the $100-$200 price range, any advice on which particular model would be best? Will be used for 50% of the time for BR discs and 50% of the time amazon & netflix streaming.


the DMP-BDT220 for $99 looks tempting, but i don't know about buying a used player.


----------



## Angler55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit_fan*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14940#post_23193473
> 
> 
> thanks for the reply. after thinking about it, maybe it would be best to move my current player (panasonic dmp-bdt100) to the bedroom and get a new player for my living room.
> 
> 
> I see that the panasonic and sony models are suggested for the $100-$200 price range, any advice on which particular model would be best? Will be used for 50% of the time for BR discs and 50% of the time amazon & netflix streaming.
> 
> 
> the DMP-BDT220 for $99 looks tempting, but i don't know about buying a used player.



I don't watch Amazon so the 5.1 audio thing doesn't bother me with my Panasonic DMP-BDT500. If you're concerned about that I would say go with a Sony player for better audio.


Other than that I can only recommend the Panasonic DMP-BDT500 because it's the only player I've ever had and I'm not about to trade it in. It is quite a bit more than the BDT220 though but I bought it to use the 7.1 Analog Audio Outputs. It also has two HDMI outputs.


The thing is, Panasonic players can't do the 5.1 audio that Amazon offers and I don't believe the Sony players can do Video on Demand in 24P so it would be an audio/video trade off no matter which one you went with. I guess if I were you I would go with the Sony just for the 5.1 Amazon audio over the 24P option that the Panasonic has. That was hard for me to say because, ever since getting my BDT500, I'm now a die hard Panasonic fan.


Al


----------



## detroit_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Angler55*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14940#post_23193532
> 
> 
> I don't watch Amazon so the 5.1 audio thing doesn't bother me with my Panasonic DMP-BDT500. If you're concerned about that I would say go with a Sony player for better audio.
> 
> 
> Other than that I can only recommend the Panasonic DMP-BDT500 because it's the only player I've ever had and I'm not about to trade it in. It is quite a bit more than the BDT220 though but I bought it to use the 7.1 Analog Audio Outputs. It also has two HDMI outputs.
> 
> 
> The thing is, Panasonic players can't do the 5.1 audio that Amazon offers and I don't believe the Sony players can do Video on Demand in 24P so it would be an audio/video trade off no matter which one you went with. I guess if I were you I would go with the Sony just for the 5.1 Amazon audio over the 24P option that the Panasonic has. That was hard for me to say because, ever since getting my BDT500, I'm now a die hard Panasonic fan.
> 
> 
> Al


I like Panasonic too, my DMP-BDT100 has been a great player and my bedroom tv is a Panasonic and i like it too. I only have a 5.1 speaker set up, and the player will run through a Yamaha receiver that has 2 hdmi outs, so i do have that covered.


I wonder if the amazon/netflix interface is better on the sony or the pansonics?


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mumbleypeg*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14940#post_23191827
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard if there are any players with 9.1/11.1 analog out?



I don't believe so. Since commercial content maxes out at 7.1 channels, the player would need to matrix the outputs to simulate addition channels for this to even be possible. That's typically the role of the AVR, not the player.


----------



## rbk21

so I'm looking for a new BD player. pretty much have it narrowed down to the panny 220 or the Sony S5100.

my current set up:


p65vt50 TV

pioneer elite vsx 01 receiver

Martin Logan 3.1 system

1st gen roku

directv


so 1st question is will i notice an improvement in Netflix and amazon streaming with either player vs my current 1st gen roku device?

is there any aspect of my current set up that would make one BD player a better option? my priorities are:


PQ

AQ

streaming quality

loading speed


not too concerned with up scaling as I have a pretty extensive blu ray collection.


any input greatly appreciated.

thanks.


----------



## hifiHigh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbk21*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14940#post_23195178
> 
> 
> so I'm looking for a new BD player. pretty much have it narrowed down to the panny 220 or the Sony S5100.
> 
> my current set up:
> 
> 
> p65vt50 TV
> 
> pioneer elite vsx 01 receiver
> 
> Martin Logan 3.1 system
> 
> 1st gen roku
> 
> directv
> 
> 
> so 1st question is will i notice an improvement in Netflix and amazon streaming with either player vs my current 1st gen roku device?
> 
> is there any aspect of my current set up that would make one BD player a better option? my priorities are:
> 
> 
> PQ
> 
> AQ
> 
> streaming quality
> 
> loading speed
> 
> 
> not too concerned with up scaling as I have a pretty extensive blu ray collection.
> 
> 
> any input greatly appreciated.
> 
> thanks.



Do you have a price range in mind?

I just bought a factory refurb'd Sony BDP-BX58 for 66.00 delivered off Amazon - for the price it's quite a performer....


----------



## rbk21

while price isn't an issue up to a point I don't feel like I need a $500 player like the top of the line oppo. did you have something in mind diff then the panny bdt 220 or the Sony S5100? those were the two i had narrowed my list down to.


----------



## hifiHigh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbk21*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14940#post_23195528
> 
> 
> while price isn't an issue up to a point I don't feel like I need a $500 player like the top of the line oppo. did you have something in mind diff then the panny bdt 220 or the Sony S5100? those were the two i had narrowed my list down to.



Not really - I'm relatively new to the BR scene - the Sony is used in my bedroom set-up and I have a Panasonic 871 in my main/living room system...that model was 88.00 and I have been completely satisfied so far. IMO I have no need to pay more then that for a BR player, the technology is so fast that even a modest newer player is years ahead of more expensive older units...

I may upgrade/replace the Panasonic later on, but I'm in no hurry.


----------



## rbk21

ok well no offense but I asked some pretty specific questions that a bunch of ppl on this site will know the answer to I wasn't really asking a vague "what blu ray player should i get".

I have two reputable and well reviewed models to choose from and I'm wondering if either of them offer an improvement over my 1st generation roku and if either of them is a better fit in my current set up.

I appreciate your help, but its not really addressing any of the questions in my post.


cheers.


----------



## Selden Ball

rbk21.


Sony's s5100 provides 5.1 audio when Netflix streamed movies have it. My understanding is that Panasonic doesn't. (I suspect your Roku is old enough that it doesn't, either, but you should be able to verify that yourself.) Supposedly the s5100 has a faster load time, too.


The 5100 does not have analog audio outputs. The 220 does. This matters if you want to send audio (e.g. CD) to a second zone: only analog stereo and internal signals get forwarded by your Pioneer receiver to the second zone.


Otherwise, the two players are comparable.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14940#post_23196054
> 
> 
> rbk21.
> 
> 
> Sony's s5100 provides 5.1 audio when Netflix streamed movies have it. My understanding is that Panasonic doesn't. (I suspect your Roku is old enough that it doesn't, either, but you should be able to verify that yourself.) Supposedly the s5100 has a faster load time, too.
> 
> 
> The 5100 does not have analog audio outputs. The 220 does. This matters if you want to send audio (e.g. CD) to a second zone: only analog stereo and internal signals get forwarded by your Pioneer receiver to the second zone.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, the two players are comparable.


That would not be correct. Both Panasonic and Sony offer NF with 1080p video and 5.1 audio when available. The Sony does offer 5.1 audio with Amazon when available. The Panasonic does not at this time. As for load times. You'd be better off comparing the Sony 5100 to the current Panasonic 230/330. The Panasonic is slightly faster. Anyways. The past generation Panasonics were plenty fast.


S~


----------



## detroit_fan

i have a question for you guys, it seems that there are 2 lower priced categories for blu-ray players, the first group costing $90-$150 (eg Sony s5100) and then another group costing about $250 (eg Sony BDPS790). Looking at specs it really appears that 4K up-scaling is the most noticeable addition to the $250 players, is there something else that sets these players apart from the $150 group?


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbk21*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14940#post_23195971
> 
> 
> ok well no offense but I asked some pretty specific questions that a bunch of ppl on this site will know the answer to I wasn't really asking a vague "what blu ray player should i get".
> 
> I have two reputable and well reviewed models to choose from and I'm wondering if either of them offer an improvement over my 1st generation roku and if either of them is a better fit in my current set up.
> 
> I appreciate your help, but its not really addressing any of the questions in my post.
> 
> 
> cheers.


6 of one half a dozen of the other. PQ and AQ will be the same between pretty much any player when using HDMI. Panasonic has better DVD scaling, but you are not interested in that. Start-up times will maybe be a couple seconds at most between the 220 and 5100. The biggest advantage of the Sony over the Panasonics is file support for DLNA streaming and 5.1 audio with Amazon (when available).


S~


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit_fan*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14940#post_23196112
> 
> 
> i have a question for you guys, it seems that there are 2 lower priced categories for blu-ray players, the first group costing $90-$150 (eg Sony s5100) and then another group costing about $250 (eg Sony BDPS790). Looking at specs it really appears that 4K up-scaling is the most noticeable addition to the $250 players, is there something else that sets these players apart from the $150 group?


The 790 offers dual HDMI for running audio when a receiver doesn't support 3D and the 4K scaling, which is not needed if you don't have a 4K TV and redundant if you do.


S~


----------



## detroit_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14940#post_23196145
> 
> 
> The 790 offers dual HDMI for running audio when a receiver doesn't support 3D and the 4K scaling, which is not needed if you don't have a 4K TV and redundant if you do.
> 
> 
> S~


thanks. since my AVR has dual hdmi out i suppose that isn't a feature i need, and i do not have a 4K tv so i suppose that option isn't necessary either for me. I though maybe the "guts" of the player were better quality in the $250 models.


Since I don't have a Roku i will use this for amazon and netflix streaming too. I guess I'm in the same situation as RBK21, I can either go with the Panasonic 220 or the Sony 5100.


----------



## mdavej

rbk21,


Is the 1st gen roku 1080p? I don't think it is. If that's the case, then stepping up to 1080p will be the biggest difference between it and a recent blu-ray player. The difference is significant to my eyes anyway. I think your other concerns have been addressed.


rbk21 and detroit_fan,


Why are you both comparing last year's panny with this year's sony? Doesn't seem like apples to apples.


----------



## detroit_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14940#post_23196272
> 
> 
> rbk21,
> 
> 
> Is the 1st gen roku 1080p? I don't think it is. If that's the case, then stepping up to 1080p will be the biggest difference between it and a recent blu-ray player. The difference is significant to my eyes anyway. I think your other concerns have been addressed.
> 
> 
> rbk21 and detroit_fan,
> 
> 
> Why are you both comparing last year's panny with this year's sony? Doesn't seem like apples to apples.



i can't speak for rbk21, but for me the answer is price. I can pick up a used(like new condition) 220 for about $100. I can get the Sony for $135. Those 2 seemed like the best options in that price range.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit_fan*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14940#post_23196335
> 
> 
> i can't speak for rbk21, but for me the answer is price. I can pick up a used(like new condition) 220 for about $100. I can get the Sony for $135. Those 2 seemed like the best options in that price range.


But a used (like new) Sony 590 is only $80 or less and is more comparable to the 220 than the 5100 is. Doesn't make sense to compare a used obsolete model with a brand new one.


----------



## detroit_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14970#post_23196379
> 
> 
> But a used (like new) Sony 590 is only $80 or less and is more comparable to the 220 than the 5100 is. Doesn't make sense to compare a used obsolete model with a brand new one.



i can find a used (like new condition) 590 for $115, so you are correct it is within that price range too. I guess I was focusing more on the 5100 because it is newer. i am also open to the 590 as an option. Where can the 590 be had for $80?


----------



## rbk21

all,


thanks so much! I def think I wil go with the Sony S5100 as I stream a decent amount of amazon as a prime member so the 5.1 will def be utilized. this was the exact info I was looking for, so thanks again.


cheers.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit_fan*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14970#post_23196417
> 
> 
> i can find a used (like new condition) 590 for $115, so you are correct it is within that price range too. I guess I was focusing more on the 5100 because it is newer. i am also open to the 590 as an option. Where can the 590 be had for $80?


Just did a quick search on ebay completed listings and excellent condition ones shipped appear to run $65 and up. A little patience should get you one for $80 easily. I see at least one at that price.


Having said that, I'd go for the 5100 anyway to get HD Youtube, but that's just me. Panny kind of sucks wind on DLNA and number of streaming apps, so wouldn't be a choice of mine.


----------



## detroit_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14970#post_23196519
> 
> 
> Just did a quick search on ebay completed listings and excellent condition ones shipped appear to run $65 and up. A little patience should get you one for $80 easily. I see at least one at that price.
> 
> 
> Having said that, I'd go for the 5100 anyway to get HD Youtube, but that's just me. Panny kind of sucks wind on DLNA and number of streaming apps, so wouldn't be a choice of mine.



I appreciate the advice.


----------



## Angler55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit_fan*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14940#post_23196335
> 
> 
> i can't speak for rbk21, but for me the answer is price. I can pick up a used(like new condition) 220 for about $100. I can get the Sony for $135. Those 2 seemed like the best options in that price range.



Amazon has the new Panasonic DMP-BDT230 for $130. I can't speak for that player except that the 24P option for VOD is no longer offered as it is for the 2012 models. I guess you can supposedly control it with a phone, whatever that means.


Concerning the 2012 Sony players, they don't support Netflix sub titles but they do have 5.1 Amazon VOD audio and the Panasonic players are just the opposite. Most people say the Netflix UI is better on the Panasonic for 2012 players but the 2013 Sony players are suppose to be improved from last year. The 2013 Sony players don't have an optical audio output and have just a coaxial audio output for additional audio besides the HDMI. The Panasonic players still have the optical audio output. No new players for 2013 have Analog Audio output for audio or video except for the 2012 carry over models.


It's really a toss up detroit_fan. Except for some minor difference's in outputs and streaming that might be big difference's if you depend on one of them. Check them out carefully for the outputs you need and the streaming qualities you need and make your choice.


Good luck!


Al


----------



## detroit_fan

Thanks for the advice Al. I guess having to choose between a few quality players at an affordable price is a good problem to have


----------



## mdavej

Angler55, I think you're a year behind. My 2012 Sony does NF subtitles, but my 2011 did not. And the 2011 Sony NF interface sucked, but the 2012 (and 2013) version is excellent.


----------



## apw2607

Yea .. Also any 2011 bd player from Sony or panasonic doesn't support 1080p netflix ... Let alone 5.1 audio. Also the 2011 netflix implementation on the panasonic players is a disaster.


----------



## apw2607

The 2012/13 panasonic amazon app interfaces although look better they are less functional. As already stated audio is 2.0 but the interface is slow and sluggish. Artwork and content info looks very nice though. With the Sony you get a Amazon interface that supports 5.1 but the interface looks like garbage. But it is zippy to navigate around and supports watch lists


Horses for courses.


----------



## apw2607

The 24p vod mode on the panasonic players is over rated. A lot of the time it never worked properly ... And always needed to be engaged manually.


If this is a feature that's important to you ... Look at the 2013 samsung players. They provide 24p support for all vod content and local content automatically and it works very well.


They are also the only players I know that support dolby digital plus from amazon !


----------



## quiksr20

Hey Guys,


I have read some of this extremely long thread, Just looking for the best price/performance BluRay / SACD player that will compliment my Marantz SR5006/PSB setup.

I have looked at used Pioneer Elite and Denon Units ( not opposed to USED ) $200 limit or so. Streaming / network features are not important as I have a Mac Mini HTPC running PLEX.


Any reason to buy a Sony BDP-S590 over say a used Denon DBP-1611UD or Pioneer Elite BDP-05FD


Any help would be greatly appreciated










Thanks in advance!


DG


----------



## kleptosidewinder

Couldn't find any recommendations on this particular combo situation:


I'd like to get a region-free blu ray player, but I'd like it to stream DIVX, MKV, etc from my NAS. Right now I have a WDTV Live which does this ok, but it's best feature is if the Synology media server is not showing up on the WDTV, I have the option of browsing SMB folders on the NAS.


For various reasons (out of HDMI spots, out of remote control spots, too many devices) I would have to ditch the WDTV to get a region free blu ray player.


So, important is:

-Plays blu-ray/DVD from any region

-Can convert PAL/NTSC

-Can stream MKV/DIVX via SMB

-Decent enough DVD upconversion


Nice addition (but not necessary) would be:

-DLNA or PLEX support

-Music streaming or support

-Good subtitle support via streaming


Not needed:

-Netflix/Hulu/Pandora/etc.

-3D

-Wifi

-DTS/HD audio/etc.


Budget would be $2-300 if possible.


Thanks.


----------



## Angler55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14970#post_23197972
> 
> 
> Angler55, I think you're a year behind. My 2012 Sony does NF subtitles, but my 2011 did not. And the 2011 Sony NF interface sucked, but the 2012 (and 2013) version is excellent.



Yeah, shows how much I know about the Sony's. Thanks mdave, and my apologies to everyone.


Al


----------



## Angler55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apw2607*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14970#post_23198056
> 
> 
> The 24p vod mode on the panasonic players is over rated. A lot of the time it never worked properly ... And always needed to be engaged manually.
> 
> 
> If this is a feature that's important to you ... Look at the 2013 samsung players. They provide 24p support for all vod content and local content automatically and it works very well.
> 
> 
> They are also the only players I know that support dolby digital plus from amazon !



I never had a problem with my BDT500 and 24P with VOD.


I wouldn't buy a Samsung because I read too many complaints about them having bad build quality and not holding up. Maybe they are making them better today, I haven't bothered to find out.


Al


----------



## Angler55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apw2607*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14970#post_23198032
> 
> 
> Yea .. Also any 2011 bd player from Sony or panasonic doesn't support 1080p netflix ... Let alone 5.1 audio. Also the 2011 netflix implementation on the panasonic players is a disaster.



I don't mess with the UI for Netflix on mine except to enter the name of the movie (or partial name) in the search box. I look up a movie I want to watch on my computer as it's much easier to use than the player. My computer is setting right here near the player anyway so it's not a big deal for me, but yeah, it's a pain trying to navigate Netflix on my player.


edit: My Panasonic is a 2012 model. I don't know if they improved the UI over the 2011 models or not but if they did it still takes too much time to navigate the interface in my opinion. Other than that, I have had no problems with Netflix. I haven't tried the Amazon VOD but I might if Panasonic ever updates it to 5.1 audio.


----------



## quiksr20




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quiksr20*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14970#post_23198447
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> I have read some of this extremely long thread, Just looking for the best price/performance BluRay / SACD player that will compliment my Marantz SR5006/PSB setup.
> 
> I have looked at used Pioneer Elite and Denon Units ( not opposed to USED ) $200 limit or so. Streaming / network features are not important as I have a Mac Mini HTPC running PLEX.
> 
> 
> Any reason to buy a Sony BDP-S590 over say a used Denon DBP-1611UD or Pioneer Elite BDP-05FD
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> DG



Anyone care to share your input? Dont mean to bump but looking to pull the trigger asap.


System this wil be going with is in my signature below.


----------



## 1ceTr0n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apw2607*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14970#post_23198032
> 
> 
> Yea .. Also any 2011 bd player from Sony or panasonic doesn't support 1080p netflix ... Let alone 5.1 audio. Also the 2011 netflix implementation on the panasonic players is a disaster.



After trying out a panny 220 a few months ago, I concur, the ENTIRE menu system sucks, is helluva slow and pain to use. Also had terrible buffering issues on Netflix, even on my 30 meg cable connection. Picked up a new Sony 510 *Costco model of 5100* and its much, much better all around then the Panny 220. The Netflix loads MUCH faster then the panny by far and hardly buffers at all on my 30 meg to get HD feed where as the Panny would damn near take 5 minutes to get full HD going. Watched True Grit and The Hunger Games and it looked awesome on the 510, damn near Blu ray quality by my eyes. I'm using gigabit ethernet in my house so I can't comment on the wireless usage.


Drive is pretty quiet in the short time I tried a Blu ray "The Last Starfighter" It is annoying that it keeps spinning the disc even if your using Netflix or something else, it seems to be a sony trait apparently. Remote is much easier to use and handle then the Panasonic 220 model IMO. Menu interface is very similiar to the PS3's but its quicker and easier to use then the old Viesa interface on the Panasonic 220 which was just horrid.


In all, im pretty dang happy with this new 510*5100* for my first Blu Ray player. Now I just need a new TV for Xbox 720, PS4 and Blu Ray and i'll be really set.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quiksr20*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14970#post_23208680
> 
> 
> Anyone care to share your input? Dont mean to bump but looking to pull the trigger asap.
> 
> 
> System this wil be going with is in my signature below.



The 590 would be fine. The Pioneer was very good, and probably still is, but is an older model. You might also consider a Sony 5100, I think the prices are fairly good for those. You just want SACD, not DVD-A, correct?


----------



## quiksr20




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14970#post_23209475
> 
> 
> The 590 would be fine. The Pioneer was very good, and probably still is, but is an older model. You might also consider a Sony 5100, I think the prices are fairly good for those. You just want SACD, not DVD-A, correct?



DVD-A would be nice as well, I have never even heard a SACD or DVD-A but figured mines well buy one that can play them and maybe try it out.


Just looking for a decent blu-ray player that wont break the bank and will work good for music and some audio. Thats why I wasnt sure if it was

worth pulling the trigger on say a newer cheaper sony or equivalent. Or an older but higher end model such as the Denon or Pioneer mentioned above.


----------



## Selden Ball

The problem with older models of Blu-ray players is that the manufacturers tend to stop providing firmware updates after two or three years. Updates are often needed in order to play some new discs which use new security encryption schemes or strange menu designs. Sony's S590 (last year's model) and S5100 (this year's model) players play CD, SACD and DTS audio discs but not DVD-A or DAD. They cost between $80 and $130 depending on where you get them and what discounts are available.


----------



## hernanu

^^ ^^^^


I agree with Selden. I'd take the current Sony version (S5100) to make sure that you're current with firmware. That will let you play the latest releases or 'fix' it if you initially can't. As for SACD or DVD-A. I have both; they are similar in capability, so if you're just starting out and interested, go with SACD and the Sony.


A player capable of DVD-A will cost you 500 and up, and no new releases are coming out on it as a format..


----------



## quiksr20




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14970#post_23209971
> 
> 
> ^^ ^^^^
> 
> 
> I agree with Selden. I'd take the current Sony version (S5100) to make sure that you're current with firmware. That will let you play the latest releases or 'fix' it if you initially can't. As for SACD or DVD-A. I have both; they are similar in capability, so if you're just starting out and interested, go with SACD and the Sony.
> 
> 
> A player capable of DVD-A will cost you 500 and up, and no new releases are coming out on it as a format..



Cool well thanks guys, I think you have made up my mind.. Surprised how much these things have came down in price.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quiksr20*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14970#post_23210100
> 
> 
> Cool well thanks guys, I think you have made up my mind.. Surprised how much these things have came down in price.



Oh believe me - if your budget were 500, I'd be talking up the Oppo to you, but in your target budget, the Sony should do you well.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Here's a better pic of that blue top panel section


----------



## quiksr20




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14970#post_23210341
> 
> 
> Here's a better pic of that blue top panel section



Looks good to me ( those stickers would have to come off asap though they are a pet peeve of mine. Esp on laptops I cant stand how people

leave all that stuff on there gear.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14970#post_23210182
> 
> 
> Oh believe me - if your budget were 500, I'd be talking up the Oppo to you, but in your target budget, the Sony should do you well.



Yeah I read about those, Thats overkill for me most of my stuff is ripped to .MKV on my PLEX server but sometimes you just want to play

a disc so I need something plus I want to see what all this SACD stuff is about, Is there alot of music available in the format?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I'll take them off after i've had a few weeks and verified it works properly and if the high pitched disc whine is normal during playback or if I have to exchange it


----------



## quiksr20




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14970#post_23211695
> 
> 
> I'll take them off after i've had a few weeks and verified it works properly and if the high pitched disc whine is normal during playback or if I have to exchange it



Good Call!!!


----------



## RKSKYDANCER

Can someone tell me what Blu-Ray 3-D players has Amazon instant video included? I know of the Sony S5100 and S790 players. How about some of the higher end players from Cambridge, Marantz, Yamaha or Oppo-103? My new TV doesn't have it so I was going to get a new Blu-Ray player that has it. Or can someone tell me of another way or device to stream Amazon video's? thanks


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RKSKYDANCER*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14970#post_23212118
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me what Blu-Ray 3-D players has Amazon instant video included? I know of the Sony S5100 and S790 players. How about some of the higher end players from Cambridge, Marantz, Yamaha or Oppo-103? My new TV doesn't have it so I was going to get a new Blu-Ray player that has it. Or can someone tell me of another way or device to stream Amazon video's? thanks



OPPO does not, although it supports the Roku Streaming Stick, which does.


-Bill


----------



## Ph8te




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RKSKYDANCER*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14970#post_23212118
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me what Blu-Ray 3-D players has Amazon instant video included? I know of the Sony S5100 and S790 players. How about some of the higher end players from Cambridge, Marantz, Yamaha or Oppo-103? My new TV doesn't have it so I was going to get a new Blu-Ray player that has it. Or can someone tell me of another way or device to stream Amazon video's? thanks



I believe Panasonic, Samsung, and Sony are the ones with it......actually better than that here is a list for you:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/video/ontv/devices


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RKSKYDANCER*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/14970#post_23212118
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me what Blu-Ray 3-D players has Amazon instant video included? I know of the Sony S5100 and S790 players. How about some of the higher end players from Cambridge, Marantz, Yamaha or Oppo-103? My new TV doesn't have it so I was going to get a new Blu-Ray player that has it. Or can someone tell me of another way or device to stream Amazon video's? thanks




Bd players:


The 2012 and 2013 panasonic players


The 2013 samsung players


Other devices:


Roku or Sony media player (smp-n200)


----------



## RKSKYDANCER

Thanks guys! PH8te, that list is just what I needed. I was hoping that some of the higher end players had it but I see they don't. What did surprise me is that my new TV is on that Amazon list. I didn't know that it was capable of it. nowhere on the box or on any description about the features does it show the Amazon app. In the next few days I will try to register it with my Amazon account and see what happens.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RKSKYDANCER*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15000#post_23216288
> 
> 
> Thanks guys! PH8te, that list is just what I needed. I was hoping that some of the higher end players had it but I see they don't. What did surprise me is that my new TV is on that Amazon list. I didn't know that it was capable of it. nowhere on the box or on any description about the features does it show the Amazon app. In the next few days I will try to register it with my Amazon account and see what happens.



I have an older Vizio XVT-47, it has Amazon, Netflix, etc and handles them pretty well. You're not going to get lossless sound, so I run an optical cable back to my AVR, get respectable sound through that.


The Oppo 103/105 s are able to add a Roku stick by a USB connector in the front (50 through Oppo) which gives you access to Amazon, etc. I have all of that on my TV, though so I don't see the need.


The reason to go to a player based implementation to me is to get the video processing done on the input signal by the player's video processor.


----------



## apw2607

^ it uses MHL ... Not USB


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apw2607*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15000#post_23217975
> 
> 
> ^ it uses MHL ... Not USB



Correct. MHL..


----------



## soulkeeper

I'm about to buy a 3d projector but my a/v receiver (onkyo 807) is not 3d compatible,,,so i'll need a br player with twin hdmi outputs...

From panasonic i have 2 options ..the bdt500 and the newest bdt330...

What other models/brands support twin hmdi?


Are any of the above 2 panasonic's able to play .mkv with HD audio format and external subtitles from an external ntfs hard disk?


I'd also like the option to adjust subtitles placement in both br and .mkv...


Thanks!


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soulkeeper*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15000#post_23220102
> 
> 
> I'm about to buy a 3d projector but my a/v receiver (onkyo 807) is not 3d compatible,,,so i'll need a br player with twin hdmi outputs...
> 
> From panasonic i have 2 options ..the bdt500 and the newest bdt330...
> 
> What other models/brands support twin hmdi?
> 
> 
> Are any of the above 2 panasonic's able to play .mkv with HD audio format and external subtitles from an external ntfs hard disk?
> 
> 
> I'd also like the option to adjust subtitles placement in both br and .mkv...
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Subtitle shift is an OPPO feature; I haven't heard of it on other models. OPPO has your other features, too. But: $499 new.


-Bill


----------



## systemlayers

Are there any other blu-ray players that are fanless other than the OPPO BDP-103 and 105?

I'm extremely sensitive to noise and both my ps3 fat/slim are like jet engines to my ears. I've cleaned them, I've tried to put a cabinet in them etc.

I have a HTPC that is passive save a 500rpm volt modded fan cooling my nvidia 460 and I do have a blu-ray drive for the system but getting the included software to work sucks.

Thus.. what are my choices.. I don't care at all about 3D/SACD/DVD-Audio JUST a fully passive/fanless blu-ray player. A search led disappointingly few results.

NOT talking 'oh my fan is quiet i never hear it', I'm talking needs to be inaudible


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *systemlayers*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15000#post_23220581
> 
> 
> Are there any other blu-ray players that are fanless other than the OPPO BDP-103 and 105?
> 
> I'm extremely sensitive to noise and both my ps3 fat/slim are like jet engines to my ears. I've cleaned them, I've tried to put a cabinet in them etc.
> 
> I have a HTPC that is passive save a 500rpm volt modded fan cooling my nvidia 460 and I do have a blu-ray drive for the system but getting the included software to work sucks.
> 
> Thus.. what are my choices.. I don't care at all about 3D/SACD/DVD-Audio JUST a fully passive/fanless blu-ray player. A search led disappointingly few results.
> 
> NOT talking 'oh my fan is quiet i never hear it', I'm talking needs to be inaudible


----------



## Selden Ball

Sony's s790 has dual HDMI outputs. Its fan is very quiet.


Sony's s5100 is fanless, but has only one HDMI output and no analog outputs.


----------



## soulkeeper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soulkeeper*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15000#post_23220102
> 
> 
> I'm about to buy a 3d projector but my a/v receiver (onkyo 807) is not 3d compatible,,,so i'll need a br player with twin hdmi outputs...
> 
> From panasonic i have 2 options ..the bdt500 and the newest bdt330...
> 
> What other models/brands support twin hmdi?
> 
> 
> Are any of the above 2 panasonic's able to play .mkv with HD audio format and external subtitles from an external ntfs hard disk?
> 
> 
> I'd also like the option to adjust subtitles placement in both br and .mkv...
> 
> 
> Thanks!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15000#post_23220120
> 
> 
> Subtitle shift is an OPPO feature; I haven't heard of it on other models. OPPO has your other features, too. But: $499 new.
> 
> 
> -Bill



It's pricey for me....


Well i found this about subtitles..

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1395341/official-panasonic-dmp-bdt-220-320-500-owners-thread/3570#post_23199069 


it's for the 320 and he refers to BR...don't know about .mkv....


I already have a media player but it would be nice if my new BR player could replace it...


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15000#post_23221429
> 
> 
> However, I've found the disc drive is usually a lot louder than the fans, so there isn't much you can do about that. I wouldn't wish a PS3 on anybody. Just about anything will be a huge improvement over that. Not what you want to hear, but I've never heard the fan in any of my standalone players (sony, panasonic, toshiba, insignia, LG). My PS3 was like a jet engine, as you've described. It was a happy day when I got rid of that thing.



+1


The optical drives for the players I have had have been much louder than the fans.


----------



## systemlayers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15000#post_23221458
> 
> 
> Sony's s790 has dual HDMI outputs. Its fan is very quiet.
> 
> 
> Sony's s5100 is fanless, but has only one HDMI output and no analog outputs.



Thanks. I'll debate between the S5100 features and the BDP-103. I might just save up for the Oppo since it's better built internally I'd think. (probably no chance of coil wine or any of that).


There IS a difference between optical drive noise too though, at least i've experienced it with different computer optical drives over the years. Plextor had some high end drives that were a fair bit lower noise as well as being more accurate for playback/ripping ( Drive Accuracy if you want to get really nerdy ). Hopefully if 4k ever comes around everything will just be on solid state chips which = absolute zero noise.

I guess I could buy both the S51000 and Oppo and compare them noise wise and return one.


----------



## zoro

790 Sony is an excellent player and does do 4K upscale too


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I had to go through 3 Sony BX510's at my local Cosco this week before I found one where the optical drive didn't make a really high pitched whine or rattled/vibrated badly. Beyond that, i'm loving it for my first Blu Ray player


----------



## teachsac

Sony 790 may have a quiet fan, but the drive is not. The new Panasonic 230 drive is the noisiest Panasonic I have had. My 320 is silent. It is a slot drive.


S~


----------



## 1ceTr0n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15000#post_23226444
> 
> 
> Sony 790 may have a quiet fan, but the drive is not. The new Panasonic 230 drive is the noisiest Panasonic I have had. My 320 is silent. It is a slot drive.
> 
> 
> S~



I was tempted to pick up the last Panny 320 at Wal-Mart on clearance for $138 but stories of that horrid touch pad remote and personal experience with Panasonics crappy and slow Viesa GUI and piss poor netflix performance from my BDT-220 usage made me pass on it. To bad, as the player does look really fricking slick with that middle slot drive. I really wish more companies offered more slot drive models, tray models are just so old school and boring looking.


----------



## topishi

Hey guys!


I was wondering if there are still any multi-disc bluray players in the market, im looking for something that can hold around 20 to 50 BDs


Cheers


----------



## Selden Ball

Video disc carousels typically hold 300-400 discs, but even used ones are hard to find.

Sony and Pioneer used to make them, but not any more.


Many people have been copying their video discs to file servers. Unfortunately, with the advent of Cinavia copy protection, that might not be an option for new titles for much longer. At the moment, Sony disc players don't enforce it for DLNA, but that probably won't last for long











A quick Web search located the Kaleidescape Vault M700 with a list price of $6000. http://www.kaleidescape.com/products/disc-vaults/m700/ 

I seem to recall that some of the studios were quite upset about it.


----------



## systemlayers

So I'm definitely considering the S5100 but one question.. sometimes I see people post subjectively about the quality of upscaling of DVDs. Is the difference (in just upscaling of DVDs) between the S5100 and the higher end Oppos really that large?

It's basically impossible to find upscaling comparisons other than subjective opinions.

I would imagine that MPC-HC+MADVR would be even better than those options with dvds.


----------



## Selden Ball

I haven't seen any objective measurements of the upscaling abilities of the various players, except in so far as they pass the various video signal stress tests like those performed by "Secrets" ( http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/ ). Those tests aren't unique to DVD upscaling, though.


A problem is that the quality of the video on DVDs varies a lot. Some are as good as a DVD can provide, some have substantial edge enhancements, and some are worse than VHS video tapes. As a result, many people like to have a variety of video processing options available in the player, which are not included in Sony's S5100. Sony's S790 and Panasonic's BDT500 provide those options and cost between $250 and $300. Oppo's players are about twice that.


----------



## systemlayers

As you say quality varies and I really wonder what # of discs could truly benefit from the higher quality players that wouldn't be released in a better blu-ray package already. The number has got to be very low by now. Using this line of reasoning I don't think I'll benefit from a higher quality player. Of the dvds I own I think only 10-20 are rare enough they don't exist in any other format and I most of those are just very poor rips (like telesyncs). I have half a mind to get an OPPO and try it v.s the Sony by actually capturing the difference in upscaling/processing quality, it'd be an interesting test that most don't seem to undergo.


Blu-rays don't seem to suffer from as many variations in quality as dvds (like the straight from VHS rips I've seen) although I know there have been some gaffed releases. Is the reason for that the high cost for barrier to entry?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *systemlayers*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15000#post_23232785
> 
> 
> As you say quality varies and I really wonder what # of discs could truly benefit from the higher quality players that wouldn't be released in a better blu-ray package already. The number has got to be very low by now. Using this line of reasoning I don't think I'll benefit from a higher quality player. Of the dvds I own I think only 10-20 are rare enough they don't exist in any other format and I most of those are just very poor rips (like telesyncs). I have half a mind to get an OPPO and try it v.s the Sony by actually capturing the difference in upscaling/processing quality, it'd be an interesting test that most don't seem to undergo.
> 
> 
> Blu-rays don't seem to suffer from as many variations in quality as dvds (like the straight from VHS rips I've seen) although I know there have been some gaffed releases. Is the reason for that the high cost for barrier to entry?


IIRC, Oppo, Sony and Panasonic all currently use the same video processor, hence upscaling should be very similar. It would be nice to have some hard data though. So if you are inclined to buy several players for comparison, please share the results with us.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *systemlayers*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15000#post_23232785
> 
> 
> As you say quality varies and I really wonder what # of discs could truly benefit from the higher quality players that wouldn't be released in a better blu-ray package already. The number has got to be very low by now. Using this line of reasoning I don't think I'll benefit from a higher quality player. Of the dvds I own I think only 10-20 are rare enough they don't exist in any other format and I most of those are just very poor rips (like telesyncs). I have half a mind to get an OPPO and try it v.s the Sony by actually capturing the difference in upscaling/processing quality, it'd be an interesting test that most don't seem to undergo.
> 
> 
> Blu-rays don't seem to suffer from as many variations in quality as dvds (like the straight from VHS rips I've seen) although I know there have been some gaffed releases. Is the reason for that the high cost for barrier to entry?



I think that upscaling quality by nature is subjective to some degree. There is not a 'correct' way to convert each pixel from a low resolution image into several pixels to simulate a higher resolution image, so there are some creative variables here that come down to personal preference.


I love my Sony BDP-S590, but one thing it does not do is offer sharpness or noise reduction controls. My previous player (LG BD670) had these settings and by default there was sharpness being applied. I found those controls to have very little impact on BD playback, but it had a significant impact on my perception of DVDs being upscaled. Some opinions being shared about upscaling quality may not be taking these sorts of variables into account. I have seen many opinions shared that 'x' player was better at upscaling than 'y' player, but I rarely see any sort of indication the user tried to tweak the image settings to their liking on each player.


I think this is a matter where it's best to form your own opinion. Also, to some degree you have to learn to forgive image quality if you wish to watch content that wasn't captured and/or distributed up to modern quality standards. No upscaler can make a DVD look like a Blu-ray, so to your point if you don't expect to watch a lot of DVDs and you don't need specialty features like DVD-A or analog outs, you might do fine without a high end player and have some money left over to upgrade your media.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15000#post_23232945
> 
> 
> IIRC, Oppo, Sony and Panasonic all currently use the same video processor, hence upscaling should be very similar. It would be nice to have some hard data though. So if you are inclined to buy several players for comparison, please share the results with us.



The Oppo does use the QDEO, but the 103 (different from the 93/95) does not use it or uses it lightly for DVD upscaling (or other features). The Mediatek chip in the Oppo is much more heavily used, and is really the basis for upscaling DVDs.


The presence of a chip doesn't necessarily mean that the performance will be the same. It's like having the same engine in a sedan and a sportscar. They are the same basic engine, but it's what you do with it that counts.


The quality of the programming in the firmware that uses that chip is what differentiates players in my opinion. I think bluray quality is similar in players (not exactly the same though), but the upscaling is more variable.


----------



## Henry Cheung

We have the SONY XBR65HX950 TV, PIONEER Elite SC-55 7.2 AV Receiver ( currently using 5.1 as we live in a small condo ) as well as a PIONEER Elite BDP-53FD Blu ray player in the living room.


What would be a better Bluray player unit in this set up since we are thinking of using the existing one in the bedroom.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Henry Cheung*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15000#post_23236851
> 
> 
> We have the SONY XBR65HX950 TV, PIONEER Elite SC-55 7.2 AV Receiver ( currently using 5.1 as we live in a small condo ) as well as a PIONEER Elite BDP-53FD Blu ray player in the living room.
> 
> 
> What would be a better Bluray player unit in this set up since we are thinking of using the existing one in the bedroom.



How would you use the player? You have a player that plays bluray, dvd, DVD-A, SACD, streaming and DLNA.


If you want to replicate those, then you're talking Oppo.


If you are using bluray only, then the Panasonics and Sonys would do.


If you want SACD as well as bluray, then the Sonys and Oppo.


If you want capable DVD upscaling as well, then the higher end Sonys and Panasonic + Oppo.


Since your receiver is able to pass 3D through, two HDMI outputs is not needed. The BDP-53 doesn't have analog outputs, so I assume you use HDMI only, so that's not needed.


If you use DLNA and need coverage for a lot of file formats, I'd look at the files handled by the Sony or Panasonics, otherwise, Oppo to get full coverage.


So a lot of options depending on how you use your system, and how you may expand in the future.


----------



## Henry Cheung

Thanks for your guidance. We primarily use the Blu-Ray player to play movies... but would like to be able to attach a hard drive connected with 2 USB ports for power ( with either support of NTFS or exFAT file systems ) hopefully can display Chinese characters for music and downloaded videos... The drive is being attached to the SONY TV directly but it does not show any songs or videos with Chinese titles .. just a bunch of garbled characters. We were sold the Pioneer Elite BDP-53FD as a bundle but was not told that it only support the FAT file system which is no much good for any videos and also doesn't support Chinese titles. We also currently use the SONY TV to watch Youtube as well. Yes, all the components are connected through the AV receiver with HDMI. We also have an APPLE TV current version connected for airplay connection to our iPhone 5 & iPAD.


I just don't want to make the same mistake again in choosing the correct unit this second time around.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Henry Cheung*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15000#post_23238633
> 
> 
> Thanks for your guidance. We primarily use the Blu-Ray player to play movies... but would like to be able to attach a hard drive connected with 2 USB ports for power ( with either support of NTFS or exFAT file systems ) hopefully can display Chinese characters for music and downloaded videos... The drive is being attached to the SONY TV directly but it does not show any songs or videos with Chinese titles .. just a bunch of garbled characters. We were sold the Pioneer Elite BDP-53FD as a bundle but was not told that it only support the FAT file system which is no much good for any videos and also doesn't support Chinese titles. We also currently use the SONY TV to watch Youtube as well. Yes, all the components are connected through the AV receiver with HDMI. We also have an APPLE TV current version connected for airplay connection to our iPhone 5 & iPAD.
> 
> 
> I just don't want to make the same mistake again in choosing the correct unit this second time around.



The Oppo will take an NTFS or exFAT formatted drive, I believe. I think it handles subtitles in MKV files with srt subtitles embedded, using the utf8 protocol that supports Chinese characters .


I would ask the same question on the Oppo 103 discussion group , where there are probably owners who have done what you need.


The 103 also supports SMB, so you can access shared drives on your network, so don't need to connect directly if you'd rather have a looser connection. Oppo has a one month return policy, so if it doesn't do what you want, return it (you do pay shipping back).


Outside of the Oppo world, have you tried DLNA as a way to access your videos? Maybe that would also provide what you need, since some DLNA servers may be able to process the chinese subtitles.


I'm an Oppo owner, so I hold them in high regard, but if DLNA can do the job, and you can set something up so a server is available, that may also be an option.


----------



## Henry Cheung

Thanks again for your help. I use the portable drive instead of DLNA network for transportability and not having to keep a computer running. Which OPPO model do you think I need the OPPO 103 or the 105 as the price is more than double between the two. So is the OPPO the be at least the same or much better grade than my current Elite and the Panasonic / Sony ones you mentioned earlier??


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Henry Cheung*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15030#post_23239641
> 
> 
> Which OPPO model do you think I need the OPPO 103 or the 105 as the price is more than double between the two.



The -105 is the audiophile upgrade and is intended for people who are still using analog audio. If you use HDMI, the -103 is the recommended player.


(The -105 also has additional digital inputs that the -103 doesn't, and a headphone jack).


-Bill


----------



## Henry Cheung

Thanks Bill for your kind opinion. If I choose the 103, is there any performance benefit to use separate HDMI for video ( direct to the SONY XBR65HX950 TV ) and audio ( connect to the Pioneer Elite A/V receiver ) ??



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15030#post_23239664
> 
> 
> The -105 is the audiophile upgrade and is intended for people who are still using analog audio. If you use HDMI, the -103 is the recommended player.
> 
> 
> (The -105 also has additional digital inputs that the -103 doesn't, and a headphone jack).
> 
> 
> -Bill


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Henry Cheung*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15030#post_23239744
> 
> 
> Thanks Bill for your kind opinion. If I choose the 103, is there any performance benefit to use separate HDMI for video ( direct to the SONY XBR65HX950 TV ) and audio ( connect to the Pioneer Elite A/V receiver ) ??



Generally not. The standard wisdom on all dual-HDMI players is that they are to accommodate 3D use when the owner has a 3D display but a receiver that will not pass HDMI 1.4. In that case you run 1 HDMI cable for video directly to the display and another for audio to the receiver.


But in the standard case, 1 cable does it all.


-Bill


----------



## Selden Ball

Henry,


I trust that you're using a powered USB hub for your dual-connect disk drive. Connecting the same disk to both of a BD player's USB ports is bound to confuse the player and probably will result in a corrupted file system on the disk.


----------



## Henry Cheung

Hi Bill,


Thanks for your clarification and instructions.


Henry


----------



## Henry Cheung

Hi Sheldon,


No hub, I just use the micro USB cable with 2 standard USB connector on one end. I think the main connector provides power and data whereas the aux connector just provides supplement power from the second USB port to drive the hard drive.


----------



## Selden Ball

OK, but... I'm always worried that the amount of power needed for hard drives, especially when they start spinning up, is going to exceed whatever limited power is available from the host device, whether laptop, player or other.


----------



## hernanu

Selden has a point. You may be better served by getting a small powered hub and attaching the extra USB connector to that for power, liberating the player from providing it.


----------



## Henry Cheung

Hi Hernanu,


Will go hunt for one of those along with the new player then.


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Henry Cheung

Hi Seldon,


I think if we use the SSD drives since their prices have dropped significantly ( 256 GB & 500 GB versions ), their power requirements may not be as strenuous.. and no noise either..


----------



## JaremyP

I'm surprised the samsung players don't get much talk in this thread, like the new BD-F7500. They have arguably the best smart app platform and all the main player features. Is there a reason? Maybe picture quality is lacking?


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaremyP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15030#post_23240487
> 
> 
> I'm surprised the samsung players don't get much talk in this thread, like the new BD-F7500. They have arguably the best smart app platform and all the main player features. Is there a reason? Maybe picture quality is lacking?



the samsung blu ray players have a bad reputation. they have problems playing certain discs and other stuff. so people have been warned to stay away from that brand.


Jacob


----------



## Jdgate

Echoing what Jacob305 said, my experience with Samsung blu-ray players has been multiple returns for warranty work.


----------



## j.t.k.

Hey guys, just wondering: what players besides the Oppos work as DMRs (digital media renderers)? It seems like manufacturers don't like to specify if they have this or not...


Specifically, I want to push FLAC/mp3 files from a NAS running Twonky Media Server...


Thanks!


----------



## teachsac

Panasonic will work that way. I think we discussed it in the new 230/330 thread. It's a short thread. I believe it is on the last page with instructions on how to turn on rendering. Here's a post by fiver:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1463719/official-panasonic-dmp-79-89-230-330-owners-thread-2013/60#post_23162407 


S~


----------



## j.t.k.

Great, thanks! Panasonic is one of my preferred brands.


----------



## Dark Vader

Guys, I've read several pages of this behemoth but I've got one item on my wish list for a new Blu Ray player: Which one will last? When I put my HT together several years ago I bought an Oppo. I liked it a lot but it lasted about a year and a half and phhhhhhhhht, it was gone. It just quit outputting video. Then I picked up a Panasonic and it lasted a little longer than that and now it too is on the fritz; no audio output. I'm tired of spending my money on these players and they don't last 2 years! Granted I haven't bought top of the line units but if all they're going to last is less than 2 years each, why would I want to spend more?


So, while PQ/AQ is important I'd just really like to get a player that will last. Are there any out there?


Mike


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dark Vader*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15030#post_23242204
> 
> 
> Guys, I've read several pages of this behemoth but I've got one item on my wish list for a new Blu Ray player: Which one will last? When I put my HT together several years ago I bought an Oppo. I liked it a lot but it lasted about a year and a half and phhhhhhhhht, it was gone. It just quit outputting video. Then I picked up a Panasonic and it lasted a little longer than that and now it too is on the fritz; no audio output. I'm tired of spending my money on these players and they don't last 2 years! Granted I haven't bought top of the line units but if all they're going to last is less than 2 years each, why would I want to spend more?
> 
> 
> So, while PQ/AQ is important I'd just really like to get a player that will last. Are there any out there?
> 
> 
> Mike



You know, OPPO has very reasonable fixed-price out of warranty repair service and still service the first DVD player they made.


Their current models come with a 2 year warranty.


-Bill


----------



## Vashti

Pioneer Elite BDP-62FD Vs. Panasonic BDT-500 Vs. ?


It's time for a new blu-ray player. My Panasonic 35 is claiming it is unable to read many blu-rays and the load time is driving me nuts.


What I would like:

* Great picture and sound (well, I guess that's what everyone wants)

* Ability to do some basic streaming - so that I might cut the cable cord soon (netflix, huluplus)

* Good upconversion for DVDs

* Ability to play cd's in 2 channel stereo and sound great

* Faster loading


I will be pairing my new player with my Pioneer Elite 141 television, my dinosaur receiver, the Denon 2802, and Dali Mentor speakers. I probably won't get a 3D TV because I am still madly in love with my 141, but I suppose it doesn't hurt to get the capability just in case I make the jump someday.


At BB today, a seemingly knowledgeable salesman was encouraging me to go for the Pioneer, saying that it was a better picture than the Panny. I feel a little hesitant because of its lack of huluplus. I am thinking seriously of leaving cable behind. I have an apple TV - but that does not seem to be callibratable, and its picture is not as good as I'd like.


Another advantage of the Panasonic is that I could avoid paying someone to reprogram my URC since I think my old Panasonic settings will work for it as well. So is the Pioneer truly a better player? If so, I might just go for it, and live without huluplus. If not, I might as well try the Panasonic.


Both are currently on sale for very good prices.


Other thoughts, suggestons? Thanks in advance for the help!


One addition: I'm thinking of retiring my Toshiba XA-2 (HD-DVD player) in an attempt to save some space so that I can lower my television. Do either of these or any other blu-ray player upconvert as well or better than my XA-2?


----------



## William Moore

Get an Oppo, like their 103. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vashti*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15030#post_23243102
> 
> 
> Pioneer Elite BDP-62FD Vs. Panasonic BDT-500 Vs. ?
> 
> 
> It's time for a new blu-ray player. My Panasonic 35 is claiming it is unable to read many blu-rays and the load time is driving me nuts.
> 
> 
> What I would like:
> 
> * Great picture and sound (well, I guess that's what everyone wants)
> 
> * Ability to do some basic streaming - so that I might cut the cable cord soon (netflix, huluplus)
> 
> * Good upconversion for DVDs
> 
> * Ability to play cd's in 2 channel stereo and sound great
> 
> * Faster loading
> 
> 
> I will be pairing my new player with my Pioneer Elite 141 television, my dinosaur receiver, the Denon 2802, and Dali Mentor speakers. I probably won't get a 3D TV because I am still madly in love with my 141, but I suppose it doesn't hurt to get the capability just in case I make the jump someday.
> 
> 
> At BB today, a seemingly knowledgeable salesman was encouraging me to go for the Pioneer, saying that it was a better picture than the Panny. I feel a little hesitant because of its lack of huluplus. I am thinking seriously of leaving cable behind. I have an apple TV - but that does not seem to be callibratable, and its picture is not as good as I'd like.
> 
> 
> Another advantage of the Panasonic is that I could avoid paying someone to reprogram my URC since I think my old Panasonic settings will work for it as well. So is the Pioneer truly a better player? If so, I might just go for it, and live without huluplus. If not, I might as well try the Panasonic.
> 
> 
> Both are currently on sale for very good prices.
> 
> 
> Other thoughts, suggestons? Thanks in advance for the help!
> 
> 
> One addition: I'm thinking of retiring my Toshiba XA-2 (HD-DVD player) in an attempt to save some space so that I can lower my television. Do either of these or any other blu-ray player upconvert as well or better than my XA-2?



Which Pioneer bluray? It seems like they are all standardized on Picasa, Netflix and Pandora for streaming. They are all also HDMI based, with no optical link, only coaxial and no analog outs.


It seems that if you want the lossless sound codecs (TrueHD and DTS-HD-MA) from bluray, you will need analog outputs on the player, since yours is not an HDMI capable receiver. If you don't want the lossless sound, then you can use coax for sound.


There are players that can approach or equal the Toshiba in upscaling, but that is one of the best upscalers around. I think the Oppos equal it, but it is close.


If the XA-2 can handle the upscaling, then the only thing left is streaming and bluray disc playing.


If you want an all in one solution, and you're spending Pio Elite BD prices, then I'd go with the Oppo 103. If you are willing to stay with the XA-2 (I would), then a bluray player with analog outs would be your best bet, or a less expensive one with digital outputs if you're willing to forego lossless sound.


----------



## Henry Cheung




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15030#post_23244548
> 
> 
> Which Pioneer bluray? It seems like they are all standardized on Picasa, Netflix and Pandora for streaming. They are all also HDMI based, with no optical link, only coaxial and no analog outs.
> 
> 
> It seems that if you want the lossless sound codecs (TrueHD and DTS-HD-MA) from bluray, you will need analog outputs on the player, since yours is not an HDMI capable receiver. If you don't want the lossless sound, then you can use coax for sound.
> 
> 
> There are players that can approach or equal the Toshiba in upscaling, but that is one of the best upscalers around. I think the Oppos equal it, but it is close.
> 
> 
> If the XA-2 can handle the upscaling, then the only thing left is streaming and bluray disc playing.
> 
> 
> If you want an all in one solution, and you're spending Pio Elite BD prices, then I'd go with the Oppo 103. If you are willing to stay with the XA-2 (I would), then a bluray player with analog outs would be your best bet, or a less expensive one with digital outputs if you're willing to forego lossless sound.



Another feature that the OPPO 103 has is the 4K upscaling of existing bluray... When you are ready to replace your TV .. it most likely will be the 4K rendition..


----------



## teachsac

TV's are going to scale to their native resolution anyways. So, having it in a player is not really necessary.


S~


----------



## Vashti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15030#post_23244548
> 
> 
> Which Pioneer bluray?



Pioneer Elite BDP-62FD



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15030#post_23244548
> 
> 
> If the XA-2 can handle the upscaling, then the only thing left is streaming and bluray disc playing.
> 
> 
> If you want an all in one solution, and you're spending Pio Elite BD prices, then I'd go with the Oppo 103. If you are willing to stay with the XA-2 (I would), then a bluray player with analog outs would be your best bet, or a less expensive one with digital outputs if you're willing to forego lossless sound.



I thought the Oppo did not do any streaming. Am I wrong there? The Pio Elite is only 200 bucks on sale this week. I think Oppo is a lot more than that, but I could be wrong.


I may have to keep an HD-DVD just for upscaling. I don't have that many HD-DVDs and was hoping to save the space (I'm trying to get the stack lower, so I can move my TV down closer to eye level)


Thanks for the feedback! Any other thoughts from anyone?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vashti*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15030#post_23252257
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the Oppo did not do any streaming. Am I wrong there?



It has Netflix, Vudu, some other things, and supports the Roku Streaming Stick. Also DLNA and SMB for local use.


> Quote:
> The Pio Elite is only 200 bucks on sale this week. I think Oppo is a lot more than that, but I could be wrong.



$499.


-Bill


----------



## orangeblast

Hello, I'm in the market for my FIRST blu-ray player ever....


I'm currently in the re-design process of my decade old home theater setup and have been considering the Oppo 103 as my firs Blu-ray player. However, after doing lots of reading, I found that the Sony S790 seems to be a comparable model and has been given quite the praise in PQ and so fourth. Now, it seems that the Sony S5100 is the new flagship Blu-ray player from Sony and it's even cheaper than the S790.


SO....


My question is....The S790 vs the S5100. From what I can tell the S5100 cannot do 4K upscaling and only features a single core processor. If my AVR can do 4K upscaling does it really matter then if my blu-ray player can do 4K upscaling or not?


Wouldn't it be unneeded and redundant if my blu-ray and AVR both do 4K upscaling?



EDIT: Basically here's the thing. I don't care about Netflix, Pandora, or that I can browse the web from my blu-ray player. I just want good Picture Quality. I'm looking to get the Marantz 8801 which is a beast of a Pre/Pro and so I plan on having it do all the heavy work from upscaling to 4K, to handling all the audio. I just need reasonably priced blu-ray player that provides excellent image quality. Is the S5100 for me still or should I look at something even cheaper like the S3100?


----------



## teachsac

Panasonic and Sony would be a great choice for your needs. I have both the Pansonics and the Sony S790. For Blu-ray, 3D, DVD scaling, I prefer the Panasonic. For streaming and apps, I prefer the Sony. Either models will do well. The model will depend on your needs. 4K sscaling? Everything will be scaled by the TV/projector, so it could be a redundancy. Depends on which does a better job. 3D?


S~


----------



## orangeblast

I do not have a desire for 3D at all. I could really care less about the tech. I just want great Blu-ray picture quality.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orangeblast*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15030#post_23253139
> 
> 
> Hello, I'm in the market for my FIRST blu-ray player ever....
> 
> 
> I'm currently in the re-design process of my decade old home theater setup and have been considering the Oppo 103 as my firs Blu-ray player. However, after doing lots of reading, I found that the Sony S790 seems to be a comparable model and has been given quite the praise in PQ and so fourth. Now, it seems that the Sony S5100 is the new flagship Blu-ray player from Sony and it's even cheaper than the S790.
> 
> 
> SO....
> 
> 
> My question is....The S790 vs the S5100. From what I can tell the S5100 cannot do 4K upscaling and only features a single core processor. If my AVR can do 4K upscaling does it really matter then if my blu-ray player can do 4K upscaling or not?
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be unneeded and redundant if my blu-ray and AVR both do 4K upscaling?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Basically here's the thing. I don't care about Netflix, Pandora, or that I can browse the web from my blu-ray player. I just want good Picture Quality. I'm looking to get the Marantz 8801 which is a beast of a Pre/Pro and so I plan on having it do all the heavy work from upscaling to 4K, to handling all the audio. I just need reasonably priced blu-ray player that provides excellent image quality. Is the S5100 for me still or should I look at something even cheaper like the S3100?



Not sure why you even need the 790. BluRay PQ will be the same with the lower Sony (590) and Panny (220 or 230) models as with the 790.


----------



## RKSKYDANCER

Can someone tell me what is best for audio when connecting a Blu-ray player to a Receiver or should I use a CD only player for music? What is the difference and why? What will play 2.1 channel and what will play 5.1 channel? I am using HDMI right now and always thought HDMI was best but somewhere I read Component out was best. If so how is this connected and which player is best? I am looking at the Sony 5100, Sony 790 or Oppo 103 as a 3D Blu-ray player. I have a Sony S-580 right now. Here is a list of outputs choices on different players for audio.


HDMI out 1.4

Coax out ( orange)

Digital out ( optical)

Audio out ( red & white)

Component out


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RKSKYDANCER*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15060#post_23253631
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me what is best for audio when connecting a Blu-ray player to a Receiver or should I use a CD only player for music? What is the difference and why? What will play 2.1 channel and what will play 5.1 channel? I am using HDMI right now and always thought HDMI was best but somewhere I read Component out was best. If so how is this connected and which player is best? I am looking at the Sony 5100, Sony 790 or Oppo 103 as a 3D Blu-ray player. I have a Sony S-580 right now. Here is a list of outputs choices on different players for audio.
> 
> 
> HDMI out 1.4
> 
> Coax out ( orange)
> 
> Digital out ( optical)
> 
> Audio out ( red & white)
> 
> Component out



The digital outputs (HDMI, coax, optical) should be the same between players.


Analog output (stereo or multichannel) will differ depending on the hardware.


You cannot say analog (I think you are calling it component, but we generally use that word for older video output) is better than HDMI (or the reverse) because it depends on which device does the digital-to-analog conversion: the player or the receiver.


HDMI does everything.


People have have HDMI in their receivers generally use it, so you don't need analog audio outputs on the player.


-Bill


----------



## Barrybud




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15050_50#post_23244548
> 
> 
> Which Pioneer bluray? It seems like they are all standardized on Picasa, Netflix and Pandora for streaming. They are all also HDMI based, with no optical link, only coaxial and no analog outs.
> 
> 
> It seems that if you want the lossless sound codecs (TrueHD and DTS-HD-MA) from bluray, you will need analog outputs on the player, since yours is not an HDMI capable receiver. If you don't want the lossless sound, then you can use coax for sound.



I too am looking to replace an older player. I though when you were looking at mid level to higher end Blurays players with HDMI outputs to AV receivers that decode those loss-less formats the player needed to have an option of bypassing the players decoder and output the raw data via a bitstream?


Am I mistaken?


----------



## RKSKYDANCER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15060#post_23254223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RKSKYDANCER*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15060#post_23253631
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me what is best for audio when connecting a Blu-ray player to a Receiver or should I use a CD only player for music? What is the difference and why? What will play 2.1 channel and what will play 5.1 channel? I am using HDMI right now and always thought HDMI was best but somewhere I read Component out was best. If so how is this connected and which player is best? I am looking at the Sony 5100, Sony 790 or Oppo 103 as a 3D Blu-ray player. I have a Sony S-580 right now. Here is a list of outputs choices on different players for audio.
> 
> 
> HDMI out 1.4
> 
> Coax out ( orange)
> 
> Digital out ( optical)
> 
> Audio out ( red & white)
> 
> Component out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The digital outputs (HDMI, coax, optical) should be the same between players.
> 
> 
> Analog output (stereo or multichannel) will differ depending on the hardware.
> 
> 
> You cannot say analog (I think you are calling it component, but we generally use that word for older video output) is better than HDMI (or the reverse) because it depends on which device does the digital-to-analog conversion: the player or the receiver.
> 
> 
> HDMI does everything.
> 
> 
> People have have HDMI in their receivers generally use it, so you don't need analog audio outputs on the player.
> 
> 
> -Bill
Click to expand...

Thanks, i did some more research and found out HDMI out is what most new good players put the best audio out or at least multi channel audio. I just need to make sure to get a player that has a good DAC like the Cambrigde,Oppo,Marantz or maybe even the Panasonic BD-500 or Sony  BD-790.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RKSKYDANCER*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15060#post_23257698
> 
> 
> Thanks, i did some more research and found out HDMI out is what most new good players put the best audio out or at least multi channel audio. I just need to make sure to get a player that has a good DAC like the Cambrigde,Oppo,Marantz or maybe even the Panasonic BD-500 or Sony  BD-790.



If you are using HDMI then the player DAC is not involved. DAC = "digital to analog". HDMI is all digital. It is the DAC in the receiver that will matter if you use HDMI.


-Bill


----------



## BIslander

RKSKYDANCER - Some of the players you listed also have multichannel analog outputs.


With analog, all processing such as bass management and the DAC is done in the player. With digital, everything is done in the processor. Processors usually have better processing tools than players, including room correction software such as Audyssey. So, digital generally works better. And, it's unlikely you will be able to hear any difference between DACs.


But, if you prefer the stereo analog output of a player for music, you can use the dedicated stereo outputs for that and HDMI for multichannel sources.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barrybud*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15060#post_23257224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15050_50#post_23244548
> 
> 
> Which Pioneer bluray? It seems like they are all standardized on Picasa, Netflix and Pandora for streaming. They are all also HDMI based, with no optical link, only coaxial and no analog outs.
> 
> 
> It seems that if you want the lossless sound codecs (TrueHD and DTS-HD-MA) from bluray, you will need analog outputs on the player, since yours is not an HDMI capable receiver. If you don't want the lossless sound, then you can use coax for sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too am looking to replace an older player. I though when you were looking at mid level to higher end Blurays players with HDMI outputs to AV receivers that decode those loss-less formats the player needed to have an option of bypassing the players decoder and output the raw data via a bitstream?
> 
> 
> Am I mistaken?
Click to expand...

All players have such settings, although it doesn't matter where a lossless soundtrack is decoded when the connection is HDMI. You get the same PCM either way.


----------



## Selden Ball

A minor quibble: the S790 is still in production. The S5100 replaces the S590 and is not Sony's flagship player.


----------



## RKSKYDANCER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15060#post_23257730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RKSKYDANCER*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15060#post_23257698
> 
> 
> Thanks, i did some more research and found out HDMI out is what most new good players put the best audio out or at least multi channel audio. I just need to make sure to get a player that has a good DAC like the Cambrigde,Oppo,Marantz or maybe even the Panasonic BD-500 or Sony  BD-790.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are using HDMI then the player DAC is not involved. DAC = "digital to analog". HDMI is all digital. It is the DAC in the receiver that will matter if you use HDMI.
> 
> 
> -Bill
Click to expand...

I see, So really there should be no difference between a $100.00 player and a $600.00 unit playing music if you have your Blu-Ray player connected via HDMI to a modern receiver? Is this correct?


----------



## RKSKYDANCER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15060#post_23257748
> 
> 
> RKSKYDANCER - Some of the players you listed also have multichannel analog outputs.
> 
> 
> With analog, all processing such as bass management and the DAC is done in the player. With digital, everything is done in the processor. Processors usually have better processing tools than players, including room correction software such as Audyssey. So, digital generally works better. And, it's unlikely you will be able to hear any difference between DACs.
> 
> 
> But, if you prefer the stereo analog output of a player for music, you can use the dedicated stereo outputs for that and HDMI for multichannel sources.


Got it! So what is the purpose of buying a high end CD player or Blu-Ray player for music if using a digital connection with a modern AVR receiver? Is there any advantages in music playback say between my Sony BDP-S580 and a Oppo 103 connected via HDMI? I am sure there is plenty of improvements in the Video department.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RKSKYDANCER*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15060#post_23260221
> 
> 
> [I see, So really there should be no difference between a $100.00 player and a $600.00 unit playing music if you have your Blu-Ray player connected via HDMI to a modern receiver? Is this correct?



No difference in audio quality. There may be other features that make a difference.


-Bill


----------



## BIslander

+1

With digital, the player is just a transport.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RKSKYDANCER*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15060#post_23260221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15060#post_23257730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RKSKYDANCER*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15060#post_23257698
> 
> 
> Thanks, i did some more research and found out HDMI out is what most new good players put the best audio out or at least multi channel audio. I just need to make sure to get a player that has a good DAC like the Cambrigde,Oppo,Marantz or maybe even the Panasonic BD-500 or Sony BD-790.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are using HDMI then the player DAC is not involved. DAC = "digital to analog". HDMI is all digital. It is the DAC in the receiver that will matter if you use HDMI.
> 
> 
> -Bill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see, So really there should be no difference between a $100.00 player and a $600.00 unit playing music if you have your Blu-Ray player connected via HDMI to a modern receiver? Is this correct?
Click to expand...


'Music' is a pretty broad term. There shouldn't be a difference in sound quality when playing from discs because any player should bitstream the output. However, I wouldn't assume the same is true for digital audio files from USB or over the network. There may be some players that convert everything to output at 48 kHz (I know that some streamers such as the AppleTV do this).


Also if you have any high resolution audio files (example 96 KHz 24 bit FLAC or WAV) you won't be able to play them in their native resolution on most budget players, but some high end players do support high sampling rates.


----------



## Fguy

Time to turn to the AVS community once again for some buying advice...


I have been using a PS3 (80gb fat version) for my bluray duties for a long time now, and it has been slowly having more and more issues from not recognizing a disc when inserted and as of today, no longer fully loading or ejecting discs. With the PS3 done, and the fact that I rarely play any games on it anymore, I am wanting to move into a dedicated bluray player and would like to hear everyone's input before I pull the trigger on a new one.


My current set up is an older Samsung 61" rear projection 1080P, Denon AVR-1611 (will be next on the upgrade list) and Paradigm surrounds. Primary use will be for movies, other wants are the ability to stream .mkv files from my home network, as well as the ability for netflix and the like. Budget wise, I am flexible on, as I would rather spend a little bit more up front and get something that is going to last for a long time and be the unit that I truly want, rather than buy a cheaper unit only to have to replace it in a year. I have no brand loyalty, so I am open to anything.


Original plans for my HT was to get the Oppo BDP-103, and I might still, but wanted to see what other players would be good contenders for my system.


Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## TheSchlaf

Any recommendations for a Blu Ray player that is comparable to the Samsung BD-C6900. I have this player currently and would like to upgrade to something that can do Amazon VOD in 5.1. I will be connecting it to a 55VT50 later this year, so PQ is kind of important. Thanks.


----------



## IRJ

I have a 6 month need of a new BR Player with component out capability (after 6 months I will reconfigure my needs to use HDMI out).

But all the new good players seem to have only HDMI outs, not both. Or am I mistaken?

Does this mean I should buy an older model at a much lower spec/price for short term use? if so suggestions please.

Also I need the player to be enabled for remote control preferably by an Andriod App.

Thanks.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IRJ*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15060#post_23265894
> 
> 
> I have a 6 month need of a new BR Player with component out capability (after 6 months I will reconfigure my needs to use HDMI out).
> 
> But all the new good players seem to have only HDMI outs, not both. Or am I mistaken?
> 
> Does this mean I should buy an older model at a much lower spec/price for short term use? if so suggestions please.
> 
> Also I need the player to be enabled for remote control preferably by an Andriod App.
> 
> Thanks.



Recent licensing has killed off component video for Blu-ray players. You will need an older player. Search the forum for "analog sunset" and you'll find threads listing models.


Older players are less likely to have newer features.


-Bill


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheSchlaf*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15060#post_23265498
> 
> 
> Any recommendations for a Blu Ray player that is comparable to the Samsung BD-C6900. I have this player currently and would like to upgrade to something that can do Amazon VOD in 5.1. I will be connecting it to a 55VT50 later this year, so PQ is kind of important. Thanks.


The Sony models will do 5.1 on Amazon when available.


S~


----------



## IRJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15060#post_23265919
> 
> 
> Recent licensing has killed off component video for Blu-ray players. You will need an older player. Search the forum for "analog sunset" and you'll find threads listing models.
> 
> 
> Older players are less likely to have newer features.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Sigh Thanks for the reply if though it wasn't the answer I really wanted! LOL.


Perhaps I can approach the issue another way.

I have bought a new house with a nice home theater using 6 year old Bose 5.1 surround sound and the Bose console has a built in DVD player. During the move in phase updating this equipment has a low priority but I really want to show BR DVDs on the 1080P projector in the theater.

The prior owner added a Bose HDMI switch between the console and the 1080P projector. So I guess I could probably run the BR HDMI OUT to the switch and get the correct Video for now. BUT of course I need to have sound!!!!

The only way I could get this on an interim basis is to get an HDMI to Compnent converter but these can run into a few hundreds of dollars and of course be thrown away in 6 months time....

But that is the issue I am trying to solve for now. Working on the rest of the house and the move has a priority b4 I sort out the final spec of the HT hardware....

I am spending 25% of my time in the new house as my current house is for sale so I am trying to get the temporary hardware for my next visit to the new house in 2 weeks.

Tough life!!


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IRJ*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15060#post_23266547
> 
> 
> Sigh Thanks for the reply if though it wasn't the answer I really wanted! LOL.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I can approach the issue another way.
> 
> I have bought a new house with a nice home theater using 6 year old Bose 5.1 surround sound and the Bose console has a built in DVD player. During the move in phase updating this equipment has a low priority but I really want to show BR DVDs on the 1080P projector in the theater.
> 
> The prior owner added a Bose HDMI switch between the console and the 1080P projector. So I guess I could probably run the BR HDMI OUT to the switch and get the correct Video for now. BUT of course I need to have sound!!!!
> 
> The only way I could get this on an interim basis is to get an HDMI to Compnent converter but these can run into a few hundreds of dollars and of course be thrown away in 6 months time....
> 
> But that is the issue I am trying to solve for now. Working on the rest of the house and the move has a priority b4 I sort out the final spec of the HT hardware....
> 
> I am spending 25% of my time in the new house as my current house is for sale so I am trying to get the temporary hardware for my next visit to the new house in 2 weeks.
> 
> Tough life!!



Ok...


You have an HDMI switch to the projector. I assume you need component out to go into the projector for video directly.


Does the HDMI switch already convert HDMI --> component? Otherwise, if the projector required component, how did that work?


If the component conversion is there, then the only thing that's left is to send sound to your receiver. I assume your receiver has HDMI inputs? If so, you need a player with two HDMI outputs, one would go to your HDMI switch, then to the projector for video, the other to the receiver's HDMI input for sound.


Some players with two HDMI outs:


Sony S790 - (about 250)

Oppo 103 - 500

Panasonic BDT500 - 290


----------



## IRJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15060#post_23266641
> 
> 
> Ok...
> 
> 
> You have an HDMI switch to the projector. I assume you need component out to go into the projector for video directly.
> 
> 
> Does the HDMI switch already convert HDMI --> component? Otherwise, if the projector required component, how did that work?
> 
> 
> If the component conversion is there, then the only thing that's left is to send sound to your receiver. I assume your receiver has HDMI inputs? If so, you need a player with two HDMI outputs, one would go to your HDMI switch, then to the projector for video, the other to the receiver's HDMI input for sound.
> 
> 
> Some players with two HDMI outs:
> 
> 
> Sony S790 - (about 250)
> 
> Oppo 103 - 500
> 
> Panasonic BDT500 - 290



Thanks for the great input it's appreciated.

I am not in the new house so I am working from my notes right now as the photos I took with my phone didn't come out well (re shoing all the inputs/outputs etc).


The Projector accepts ONLY an HDMI input which comes from the from the added Bose HDMI switch.

The Bose equipment itself accepts ONLY Video inputs, RGB input, S-Video input and 3x Composite inputs.

The Bose consule then has a prorietary audio output for the Bose speakers and another output into the Bose switch which has HDMI outputs one of which is used for the Projector.

In effect the Bose switch converts composite video to HDMI.

Yeah it's amazing how technology has changed in 6 years and made this Bose equipment near redundant!!!


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IRJ*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15060#post_23266782
> 
> 
> Thanks for the great input it's appreciated.
> 
> I am not in the new house so I am working from my notes right now as the photos I took with my phone didn't come out well (re shoing all the inputs/outputs etc).
> 
> 
> The Projector accepts ONLY an HDMI input which comes from the from the added Bose HDMI switch.
> 
> The Bose equipment itself accepts ONLY Video inputs, RGB input, S-Video input and 3x Composite inputs.
> 
> The Bose consule then has a prorietary audio output for the Bose speakers and another output into the Bose switch which has HDMI outputs one of which is used for the Projector.
> 
> In effect the Bose switch converts composite video to HDMI.
> 
> Yeah it's amazing how technology has changed in 6 years and made this Bose equipment near redundant!!!



All right. So the video input can go directly to the projector from an HDMI bluray player. The issue is getting sound into the Bose system. You've listed video only inputs, usually if a system accepts video only (composite, S-Video and RGB) inputs, it has concurrent audio inputs. Maybe there are coaxial or optic digital inputs?


What is the model type and number of your Bose system?


----------



## mdavej

IRJ,


My old sony 570 had component. Used ones are $40-$80 on ebay and amazon at the moment. Nice player.


----------



## IRJ

I think it has an optical audio input.


----------



## IRJ

thanks for the idea.


----------



## sdg4vfx

I am looking for a region-free BR and DVD player. I found the following models on amazon - can anyone recommend one over another, or a different make/model altogether?


Orei BDP-M2 $140


Toshiba Bdx1250rf $140


Sharp BD-AMS20 $260


Pioneer Elite BDP-62FD $340


Please note: This is for work purposes so the priorities are:

- dependable playback of any region BR/DVDs, including those in PAL format

- fair to good picture quality

- no 3D needed

- fair to good build quality (it will be used 1 or 2 days every six months)


(Very good to excellent picture quality would of course be a nice bonus, but not something I'd pay a lot extra for.)


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IRJ*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15060#post_23268794
> 
> 
> I think it has an optical audio input.



If it has optical input, then the way to go would be to get any capable bluray player, use its HDMI output to the projector directly, taking care of the video. Then use the optical connection to the Bose optical input and you are set for sound. When playing a disk from the player, simply select the optical input as the source for sound.


That lowers your cost and gives you good features and bluray disk play.


You don't get the lossless sound from the blurays (TrueHD and DTS-HD MA) because the optical link can't handle them, but you do get the lossy 5.1 codecs, so the sound will be respectable. The fewer conversions you have to do, the better off you are, so putting the HDMI cable directly to the projector will be better than going through the Bose receiver.


Until you go to a receiver that can handle HDMI inputs or analog inputs, it's the best you can do for sound and video. I'd go with a Sony or Panasonic which have the outputs to support what you need.


Compare playing DVDs through the bluray player when connected, you may find that it outperforms the built in DVD player in the Bose system.


----------



## Graag

I'm looking to buy my first Blu-ray player. I own about 500 DVD's so it's very important for me that the player has good quality for dvd-movies.


NEED

- "Low" price

- BD-playback

- Good DVD-movie upscaling quality


DO NOT NEED

- 3D // _I've never had much interest on 3D and I have some health issues with my eyes so it might not ever work for me..._

- Any smart-TV stuff // _I have those Panasonic Viera things on my TV, and I never use them. Also my TV is connected to a PC._

- output for audio // _I use TV's RCA-audio output._

- internet connection

- WIFI

- DLNA


DO NOT REALLY NEED BUT WOULD BE A BONUS

- 3D // _...still it might be interesting to try_

- Ease of use

- HDMI-cable

- Beer



Is there any point for me to pay extra for BDT230 or BDT320? Do all of these have exact same level of DVD-quality?

Panasonic DMP-BDT120 = 130€

Panasonic DMP-BDT230 = 169€

Panasonic DMP-BDT320 = 190€


Do you have other recommendations? What about some cheaper 2D-players from other manufacturers?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graag*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15060#post_23275528
> 
> 
> I'm looking to buy my first Blu-ray player. I own about 500 DVD's so it's very important for me that the player has good quality for dvd-movies.
> 
> 
> Is there any point for me to pay extra for BDT230 or BDT320? Do all of these have exact same level of DVD-quality?
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BDT120 = 130€
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BDT230 = 169€
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BDT320 = 190€


No need to go for the higher models in your case (no need for wifi or streaming). DVD quality will be the same.


> Quote:
> Do you have other recommendations? What about some cheaper 2D-players from other manufacturers?


Panny is probably your best choice for DVD. Sony is a bit soft IMO, and other brands I've seen are average at upscaling. Just remember to look in the Panny threads for the proper settings, as the default settings make DVDs look awful IMO. Buy local if possible, in case you are disappointed and need to return it.


----------



## Graag

There seems to be a sale for Sony Bdp-s490 at 90€. I might go for that one.


----------



## Graag

I have decided to use little more money and get a Panasonic BDT120. I did quite a lot of research and came to conclusion that BDT120 and Sony's BDP-S490 are pretty similar devices, but Panny has little bit better picture with DVD's. Sony is good, but Panasonic is a bit better.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graag*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15000_100#post_23281041
> 
> 
> I have decided to use little more money and get a Panasonic BDT120. I did quite a lot of research and came to conclusion that BDT120 and Sony's BDP-S490 are pretty similar devices, but Panny has little bit better picture with DVD's. Sony is good, but Panasonic is a bit better.


Seems like I said the very same thing 2 posts up.


----------



## Graag

Yep, thanks for help.


----------



## sdg4vfx

Bump ...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdg4vfx*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15060#post_23269510
> 
> 
> I am looking for a region-free BR and DVD player. I found the following models on amazon - can anyone recommend one over another, or a different make/model altogether?
> 
> 
> Orei BDP-M2 $140
> 
> 
> Toshiba Bdx1250rf $140
> 
> 
> Sharp BD-AMS20 $260
> 
> 
> Pioneer Elite BDP-62FD $340
> 
> 
> Please note: This is for work purposes so the priorities are:
> 
> - dependable playback of any region BR/DVDs, including those in PAL format
> 
> - fair to good picture quality
> 
> - no 3D needed
> 
> - fair to good build quality (it will be used 1 or 2 days every six months)
> 
> 
> (Very good to excellent picture quality would of course be a nice bonus, but not something I'd pay a lot extra for.)


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdg4vfx*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15090#post_23281543
> 
> 
> Bump ...


You may want to consider Insignia. I used to have several that worked fine. They're around $30 on ebay these days and have the same exact disc drive as Oppo.

LINK


----------



## sdg4vfx

Thanks for the link.


Appears you need a PC for the ROM flash/hack that makes the player region free. We're just Mac/OSX.


Curious ... Am I asking my question on the wrong thread? Is there a different thread for region-free BR/DVD players?


----------



## mr1derful

Putting together my home theater setup; My setup is Denon AVR-2313CI, PSB Image speakers, 2 Klipsch RW-12D subs, and a Sharp LC-60E79U. Next is the DVD player... 95% movies. I want the best quality picture for my TV. I do stream movies from Netflix, and listen to Pandora. But I think the Denon can do that also. It seems that the receiver has all or most of the functions of most DVD players. With that said, do I just need to get a basic Blu-ray with good picture and audio quality, or is there some compelling reason to get a "high end" player? I am not opposed to spending the money, but I hate to pay for features and functions that I will already have with the receiver. I would like to keep the price down below $300.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdg4vfx*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15090#post_23285577
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> 
> Appears you need a PC for the ROM flash/hack that makes the player region free. We're just Mac/OSX.
> 
> 
> Curious ... Am I asking my question on the wrong thread? Is there a different thread for region-free BR/DVD players?


There have been other threads on the topic of region free players, but not likely with a lot of recent activity to help much with your question.


As you may know, region restrictions are a form of digital rights management which are part of the DVD and Blu-ray standards.


Player manufacturers have obligations to ensure that their players comply with the region restrictions on discs, so don't expect this to be so easy.


You need to either find a player that is known to be susceptible to hacks (such as the Insignia players mentioned) and be prepared to do some work (cheapest option) or take a gamble on a black market player that has already been modified to support the capability you desire and hope it works (and expect a substantial price increase over the standard version of the player).


I think many or most of us here that respond to inquiries are more inclined to simply comply with the region restrictions rather than go through the trouble and/or expense to work around them, thus the lack of responses to your question.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr1derful*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15090#post_23285720
> 
> 
> Putting together my home theater setup; My setup is Denon AVR-2313CI, PSB Image speakers, 2 Klipsch RW-12D subs, and a Sharp LC-60E79U. Next is the DVD player... 95% movies. I want the best quality picture for my TV. I do stream movies from Netflix, and listen to Pandora. But I think the Denon can do that also. It seems that the receiver has all or most of the functions of most DVD players. With that said, do I just need to get a basic Blu-ray with good picture and audio quality, or is there some compelling reason to get a "high end" player? I am not opposed to spending the money, but I hate to pay for features and functions that I will already have with the receiver. I would like to keep the price down below $300.



Unless you need the features of a higher end player, you can stay with a reliable low to mid priced player.


If you don't need, and don't foresee needing (only a subset):


Reliable network based play of music or video (DVD backed up to hard drives, purchased and downloaded or ripped music, photographs or other media), use of the player to 'clean up' signals from cable boxes or other media, processing of lossless music either on disk (DVD-Audio, SACD) on the network (FLAC, WMA, etc.) or on a USB stick, if you don't have a large DVD collection or don't care about high quality upscaling, don't care about or need push capabilities of a media server, or analog connections to an older receiver, if you don't need dual HDMI outputs, support of a lot of media file types... (I could go on),


If you are playing only or mostly blurays, you will be fine with a good Sony or Panasonic. That you can probably get for about 100. Some give you good quality streaming, others are better at basic network (DLNA) connectivity.


----------



## sdg4vfx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15090#post_23286226
> 
> 
> There have been other threads on the topic of region free players, but not likely with a lot of recent activity to help much with your question.
> 
> 
> As you may know, region restrictions are a form of digital rights management which are part of the DVD and Blu-ray standards.
> 
> 
> Player manufacturers have obligations to ensure that their players comply with the region restrictions on discs, so don't expect this to be so easy.
> 
> 
> You need to either find a player that is known to be susceptible to hacks (such as the Insignia players mentioned) and be prepared to do some work (cheapest option) or take a gamble on a black market player that has already been modified to support the capability you desire and hope it works (and expect a substantial price increase over the standard version of the player).
> 
> 
> I think many or most of us here that respond to inquiries are more inclined to simply comply with the region restrictions rather than go through the trouble and/or expense to work around them, thus the lack of responses to your question.


This is for legitimate business use and I'm not trying to circumvent or cheat anybody/anything. I need to view vfx artist, DP and director demo reels on blu-rays from other parts of the world, and often they just send the "published" blu-ray of their work.


Could another option be to purchase a couple of (inexpensive) players, one for the Euro region code and one for the Asia region code? That would cover 99% of my needs.


In which case a new question: Does anyone know of Euro/Asia BR/DVD players that will work here in the US (i.e. voltage, playback on an NTSC monitor, etc.)


----------



## mr1derful

Do you have a recommendation for the best mid priced unit? Trying to stay under $300.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdg4vfx*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15090#post_23288863
> 
> 
> This is for legitimate business use and I'm not trying to circumvent or cheat anybody/anything. I need to view vfx artist, DP and director demo reels on blu-rays from other parts of the world, and often they just send the "published" blu-ray of their work.
> 
> 
> Could another option be to purchase a couple of (inexpensive) players, one for the Euro region code and one for the Asia region code? That would cover 99% of my needs.
> 
> 
> In which case a new question: Does anyone know of Euro/Asia BR/DVD players that will work here in the US (i.e. voltage, playback on an NTSC monitor, etc.)



It is probably going to be easier to acquire a region free player. European players will generally be designed to interface with PAL/50hz systems and there is likely much less information about compatibility of those players with US TVs than there is about region free players, plus you'll likely have to jump through some hoops to get one of those devices shipped here.


One thing you could easily do is at least make sure you have a player that can convert PAL/50hz to NTSC/60Hz. Most name brand players (Sony, Panasonic, Samsung) do not support PAL/50Hz discs in their US players, regardless of the region code on the disc. However some do (Oppo and LG come to mind).

Then you'll at least be able to play discs from Europe that are free of region restrictions.


But if you can't ensure that the applicants send you region 1/A or region free demos, you will effectively have to circumvent the functionality of a player to watch these demos in order to do your job.


Google and eBay should be good resources for acquiring region free players. Pretty sure you are not breaking any laws by acquiring a region free player (regardless of intended use), but the player manufacturers have to honor the region restrictions to get their players certified, which means that it's not all that easy to acquire a player that does what you need. Good luck!


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr1derful*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15090#post_23289633
> 
> 
> Do you have a recommendation for the best mid priced unit? Trying to stay under $300.



The Sony BDP-S5100 (128) is a new unit that has a lot of good features and seems solid. Its predecessor, the S590 is a very good machine. The Panasonic DMP-BDT 220 at 150 is well regarded, its sequel is the 320 at about the same price.


These will do what you want at a good price.


----------



## irishluck73

My LG BD 390 has died and we're looking for a solid replacement unit. We enjoy Netflix streaming so that is a requirement for us. I haven't done much research as of late so I'm wondering what key features separate the high end players from the more budget friendly? We mainly just watch blu-rays and stream documentaries so nothing too terribly fancy.


Trying to stay under $200. What units would you recommend I take a look at?


----------



## meBigGuy

I'm looking for the simplest 3D blu ray player with HDMI digital output. I don't want any of the smart player features (netfix, dlna, etc), just good quality 3D blu ray video and, of course, DVD playback.

Basically I'm looking for a disk transport.


----------



## mdavej

Sorry, that doesn't exist. Just get a mainstream player and don't use those extra features.


----------



## irishluck73

How about Netflix streaming in 5.1? What's the latest & greatest?


Pandora would be a good feature as well.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *irishluck73*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15090#post_23310837
> 
> 
> How about Netflix streaming in 5.1? What's the latest & greatest?
> 
> 
> Pandora would be a good feature as well.


IMO Sony has one of the better Netflix apps these days. It has Pandora too, but it's a little clunky, as it is on most players.


----------



## GluedToTheTube

My Blu ray player stopped working. Don't know the exact model, it's a Samsung that I got free with the purchase of my TV. I would like to spend no more then $150. Was looking at these
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sony+-+Smart+Wi-Fi+Built-In+Blu-ray+Player/7830129.p?id=1218861011781&skuId=7830129 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Samsung+-+Smart+3D+Wi-Fi+Built-In+Blu-ray+Player/7929052.p?id=1218928802435&skuId=7929052 


Anyone have an opinion on those 2? Any recommendations? My TV is a Samsung UN55D6900 and receiver is a Yamaha YHT-495BL all connected with 28AWG High Speed HDMI® Cables w/Ferrite Cores .


Thanks


----------



## BillP

Definitely the Sony over the Samsung.


----------



## Corpsy

I've been using a PS3 as my primary blu-ray player but I have to keep swapping it between my home theater and the living room and want a dedicated player for the theater. Also, I seem to have sync issues when playing blu-rays which I'm 95% sure are caused by the PS3 so I'm hoping to resolve that as well. I need something both for the basement theater and outdoor use so I have a couple requirements related to the two different setups:


1. Obviously good quality output.

2. Optical audio out as well as stereo via red and white rca cables (or a recommended adapter for the latter)

3. Wifi capabilities with support for Netflix, Hulu and Youtube.


The following are things that would just be very nice to have:


4. A bluetooth or similar type remote that doesn't require direct line of sight, or perhaps the ability to be controlled via an android device (both my setups have the player out of sight).

5. Ability to play HD videos of a variety of formats off a usb drive.

6. Volume controls (in my basement setup the receiver is hidden away).


If it helps, I'm using an Epson 8700UB in both setups, video via HDMI. In the basement the audio runs via optical to my Onkyo receiver which is a bit old and all its other inputs are red/white rca. Outdoors I run a red/white rca cable to a boombox. The best solution actually would probably be to get a used PS3, except I'm worried it'll have the same sync issues. Price-wise I'm flexible depending on what mix of features it has, but I can't see going over 200.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Corpsy

Just a correction, looks like my receiver has a digital coaxial input so the player doesn't necessarily need optical out. I also noticed a port labeled RI Remote. Onkyo's website says that's for using a universal remote. Not sure it helps here.


----------



## mdavej

Corpsy, I would get last year's sony 590 (many current models lack RCA audio outputs) and a universal RF remote or next generation RF if you already have a remote. Android app and bravia sync will work on the player but not everything in your system. The remote input on your Onkyo should work if you have some sort of IR distribution system, but I'm guessing you don't. No players have a volume control, and for very good reasons. Audio is fixed at line level (as it should be).


Avoid panasonic due to their very limited USB video file support.


When you say Hulu, I assume you mean Hulu Plus. No players that I know of support the free version of Hulu.


Personally, I find Android/iOS control over IP very awkward to use. A good RF remote is a much better solution and can be used by anyone in your home, not just you. While IP control is fun to play with and will work in a pinch, I'd hate to rely on it on a daily basis.


----------



## Corpsy

Thanks for the reply. It does look like a good player. I'm not 100% sure how I'll handle the remote situation, I actually haven't tried using the normal remote with the receiver recently. I recall it not working properly last time I tried. I was hoping, but not optimistic, that another blu-ray player could have volume controls like the PS3 does which doesn't give you full control, just a range of -4 to +4 which goes pretty quiet to pretty loud.


I'll probably wait on the RF remote for a while as I'm not yet sure what solutions would work best. Perhaps I'll be able to accomplish what I need by ensuring the devices are facing a reflective surface that does have line of sight.


Thanks again!


----------



## Dcornelissen

Hi guys! My Panasonic BD80 broke down, won't read any disc anymore







I bought that one in 2009 because of the good reviews and the coaxial audio out. My receiver only has one optical input, which I already use for my xbox. So now I'm looking for a new player. I can buy the BD80 again for like 200 euro's, but I noticed al lot of Sony br players have coaxial out. Those players come a bit cheaper, and they're newer models ofcourse. Not that I need 3D or netflix and stuff like that .. but I want a good player. I was always very happy with the bd80, except for the loading times.

Any of you guys have any experience with a optical splitter? I was thinking that was an option as well. I could buy the Panasonic 230/330 with an optical splitter, but I'd like to know if thats a good option.


What I'm looking for (preferably):


- around 200 euro

- best possible picture and sound quality (panasonic plasma)

- preferably coaxial output

- if possible at all: region free (br and dvd, otherwise just dvd)


Hope you guys can give me some advise on the matter... there's too much on the market right now. Should I go for a newer model, or should I buy another bd80?


----------



## mdavej

All you need to buy is a cotton swab to clean the rubber ring on the spindle hub. If it still won't work after cleaning, get the Sony. Besides having coax, it's better than the panny in most other respects.


----------



## BIslander

You can simply get an optical to coax converter cable if you get a player that lacks a coax output. That issue shouldn't limit your player selection. Beyond that, decide what features you want and look at players that have them. Basic Blu-ray picture quality and digital audio are not going to differ in most players.


----------



## Dcornelissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15090#post_23322221
> 
> 
> All you need to buy is a cotton swab to clean the rubber ring on the spindle hub. If it still won't work after cleaning, get the Sony. Besides having coax, it's better than the panny in most other respects.



Does that work?? I removed the casing of the player, and I removed some dust in it. Didn't touch the lens ofcourse, it looked clean. But that rubber ring did look a bit dusty, and I didn't know how to clean it. So just a cotton swab? Or should I use a single drop of water on it?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dcornelissen*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15090#post_23322397
> 
> 
> Does that work?? I removed the casing of the player, and I removed some dust in it. Didn't touch the lens ofcourse, it looked clean. But that rubber ring did look a bit dusty, and I didn't know how to clean it. So just a cotton swab? Or should I use a single drop of water on it?


Yes the ring gets dusty the rubber degrades and starts to slip after a few years, hence the unreadable disc issues. So just dip the swab in some rubbing alcohol and wipe off the ring, getting those lose rubber specs as well, and it should work again for a few more years. If not, then the lens may be dusty too, but if it looks clean, you're probably fine there. If not, you can buy a lens cleaning disc for that, no surgery required. My disc recorders require the same sort of maintenance every 4 or 5 years. But eventually the ring will wear out, as will the drive belts.


I hope that does the trick for you. It usually works for me.


----------



## Rich86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15100_100#post_23322664
> 
> 
> Yes the ring gets dusty the rubber degrades and starts to slip after a few years, hence the unreadable disc issues. So just dip the swab in some rubbing alcohol and wipe off the ring, getting those lose rubber specs as well, and it should work again for a few more years. If not, then the lens may be dusty too, but if it looks clean, you're probably fine there. If not, you can buy a lens cleaning disc for that, no surgery required. My disc recorders require the same sort of maintenance every 4 or 5 years. But eventually the ring will wear out, as will the drive belts.
> 
> 
> I hope that does the trick for you. It usually works for me.



added thought . . .

I use denatured alcohol for this type cleaning (no residue after evaporating). I very gently clean both laser lenses & the center rubber ring with a q-tip dipped in the alcohol. If the laser lens assembly rides on a pair of rails, remove any accumulated dirt or hair on the ends of the rails, but also make sure not to contaminate or disturb any grease on those rails. This process worked for me on a Panny once before.


----------



## Laserfan

I would not trust Rubbing Alcohol with a plastic lens. Better to use lens cleaner for that, and lens Tissue as well vs. a cotton swab that sheds particles.


----------



## mdavej

I agree, no alcohol on the lens, just the hub.


----------



## cissado

Wow, this is a bit harder than I thought it was going to be. I just purchased a 1080p Tv and wanted to see what it's capable of, so I thought a BluRay player would fit nicely with my system. I have an Onkyo 818 with 5.1 speakers and an older pioneer elite DVD player. I was looking at the Oppo 103 but was steered towards a lower cost player because my Onkyo would do the processing. I'm fine with that, BUT as I was looking for the lower priced players, I saw tha, for example, the Sony $250 player (BDP S-790) did not offer DVD Audio. I have some of these discs from my pio elite days when listening via analog but now my Onkyo 818 does not have analog connections. So I would still want a player that would do DVD Audio. Will I still end up getting the Oppo or is there another lower priced option for my needs.


Also, can I even listen to DVD Audio with my current set up with an hdmi connection if I no longer have analog connections? If not, then I'll just forget about SS music I guess, because I will not be replacing the 818 any time soon.


----------



## Selden Ball

If you want to listen to DVD-A discs, then you need a "universal" player like the Oppo 103. My impression is that the "universal" players from other companies are in the same price range (u.s. $500 or higher). An HDMI connection will work fine. You don't need analog connections.


----------



## hernanu

^^^^^ What Selden said.


You won't regret getting an Oppo if that's what you need.


I listen to my DVD-A's through HDMI on my Oppo, great sound.


----------



## cissado

OK Thank you, guys. Just one question which isn't as important at this point. Will I be able to use the Onkyo processing for everything, including DVD Audio, instead of the Oppo? At this point it would not matter, as I'm sure both are "capable" processors for my needs. I just wanted to simplify everything through the AVR.


Thought I could save a few $$ with a lower priced DVD player, but alas, another $500 on this AV stuff. lol.. I don't upgrade that often, so I'll be good for many years to come. Thanks again.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cissado*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15120#post_23327248
> 
> 
> OK Thank you, guys. Just one question which isn't as important at this point. Will I be able to use the Onkyo processing for everything, including DVD Audio, instead of the Oppo? At this point it would not matter, as I'm sure both are "capable" processors for my needs. I just wanted to simplify everything through the AVR.
> 
> 
> Thought I could save a few $$ with a lower priced DVD player, but alas, another $500 on this AV stuff. lol.. I don't upgrade that often, so I'll be good for many years to come. Thanks again.



The tradeoff is not playing DVD-A's. If you really want that, then this is the way to go, if not, then a Sony may get you SACD instead.


You can set the Oppo to bitstream to the 818. This means your 818 will process the sound, doing the digital to analog conversion at the 818. Since the 818 has analog inputs, and the Oppo has analog outputs, you could also let the Oppo do the conversion and sent it through to the 818 by the analog connections.


You bypass the 818's A/D converters and room correction, but some people like it this way.


I am a fan of HDMI, so have no problem at all doing SACD and DVD-A and everything else through it.


----------



## Chmura

Looking for a good 3d blu ray player for around $150 with the ability to play region 1 and 2. good sound, picture. It will be used with my 3d samsung 8000 series tv. What would you guys suggest?


----------



## bigjoexxl

Looking to get some suggestions on what would be the best 3D Blu Ray Player.. Im definitely wanting a outstanding picture and audio quality to go with my brand new 60" Samsung F8500 and my 7.2 home theater. Budget around $200. Please help...


I'm really considering jumping on the sale at Frys for the Pioneer BDP-150 3D Blu-Ray Player. $89.99 but I'm not sure....
http://www.frys.com/search?to=24&cat=-68524&sort=price%20desc&from=0&query_string=&pType=pDisplay&fq=m10099998%20Pioneer 


Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Selden Ball

The streaming features and file formats available with Pioneer players (which are rebadged Sharp players) tend to be, shall we say, rudimentary. You might want to consider the equivalent Sony or Panasonic players instead.


----------



## MrHT

May I ask why the Panasonic DMP-BDT230 player has such bad review? The 220 player , the older model, had such great reviews. Why did Panny take such a huge step down?


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHT*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15120#post_23336859
> 
> 
> May I ask why the Panasonic DMP-BDT230 player has such bad review? The 220 player , the older model, had such great reviews. Why did Panny take such a huge step down?



You linked to Amazon, where there are currently only 11 reviews. I read a few of the reviews; it sounds like there have been some software issues. Hopefully they will address those issues quickly.


Realistically, the player will need to be out for longer and more reviews written in order to have a better idea of player quality. They may fix the software issues and the ratings may go up. Also, there may be users not having problems that haven't bothered to write.


However, so far the new Sony players have higher ratings and many more reviews, so that's worth considering for anyone looking to buy a new player now.


Note: I would actually read the reviews rather than just look at ratings. Keep in mind that it is common practice for companies to pay to have reviews written about products or services, so don't necessarily believe everything you read.


----------



## teachsac

I've had almost every version of the Panasonic players since the beginning (BD10 still running strong). For some reason they have had difficulties with this player. A deal on the 220/320 would be better. If interested in streaming, the Sonys are much better.


S~


----------



## Chad711

Hello,


I'm looking for suggestions for a blu-ray player for my new theater room. I'm looking to stay at or below $300. Needs to have 7.1 capability, 3D and support all the audio formats my AVR supports.


Here is my AVR: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005EVGS2E/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 


Thanks for the help!


I was considering the Sony BD-PS790 but I read it doesn't support 7.1 TrueHD audio?


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad711*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15120#post_23359810
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I'm looking for suggestions for a blu-ray player for my new theater room. I'm looking to stay at or below $300. Needs to have 7.1 capability, 3D and support all the audio formats my AVR supports.
> 
> 
> Here is my AVR: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005EVGS2E/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> I was considering the Sony BD-PS790 but I read it doesn't support 7.1 TrueHD audio?


Sure it does. You will set your player to bitstreamand your AVR will handle the audio decoding. You really don't need the dual HDMI of the 790. S5100 is also a possibility.


S~


----------



## Chad711

Great thank you. Any other functionality I may be losing with the 5100? If not ill go that route and save some cash! Thanks


----------



## samsoundar16

I am trying to find a 3D blu ray player. I don't really need any streaming options as my TV and future AVR have a ton of streaming options. I was looking at the panasonic dmp-bdt220 (last year's model) but most retailers seem to be going out of stock. The bdt230, as mentioned earlier seems to have some firmware issues at the moment. I really want the ability to bitstream any audio present on blu ray discs to my avr. Any suggestions on which one to buy. Thanks.


----------



## BIslander

Any new player can bitstream all lossless codecs. Panasonics and Sonys are well regarded at reasonable prices. Most 3D players seem to have WiFi and streaming apps.


----------



## PhoneSlacker

Hello,


I'm looking for a budget Blu-ray player in the range of £75 - £150, but really need to be able control the players over IP and also have analogue audio out.


Does anyone have any advice on which manufacturers are open with their IP control protocols?


I really appreciate any advice you can offer!


Thanks


----------



## mdavej

None are "open", but sony and panasonic IP protocols have been reverse engineered (hacked) and have been posted. Are you going to write your own app or use an existing one?


When you say analogue audio, do you mean full 7.1 or just stereo? If the former, then you probably won't find an affordable player with both analogue and IP control.


----------



## PhoneSlacker

Thanks for your response. Just stereo analogue out is perfect. I will look in to Panasonic machines, is there any specific model that generally gets recommended?


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PhoneSlacker*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15120#post_23367573
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response. Just stereo analogue out is perfect. I will look in to Panasonic machines, is there any specific model that generally gets recommended?


I believe the current Sony and Panny models do not include any analog audio outs (not even 2-channel). You may have to look into previous models (such as Panny 220 and 210). Check out both manufacturers' web sites.


----------



## Angler55

Yeah Bill, I've seen it called the "Analog Sunset". I read something about here on AVS and a couple other sites not long ago and, if I remember correctly, it has to do with copyright protection.


It's all a little confusing to me but I'm really glad I got my Panasonic DMP-BDT500 with all these analog audio and video outputs. Even though I don't copy discs at this time the analog audio outs really come in handy with the system I have.


Al


----------



## blacklion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Angler55*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15120#post_23371231
> 
> 
> ...I'm really glad I got my Panasonic DMP-BDT500 with all these analog audio and video outputs. Even though I don't copy discs at this time the analog audio outs really come in handy with the system I have.
> 
> 
> Al



+1. Panny 500 refurbs going for $190 approx on amazon







Grabbed 2 myself; go get yours


----------



## Montego Murph

Hey all,


I searched around and read the past few hundred pages but can't seem to find the answers I'm looking for.


My beloved Sony DVD Carousel (Circa 2001) finally retired - I certainly got my money's worth from that. I've decided to replace it with a blu-ray player. In the past year I've updated everything else (HD TV, Denon 2113CI.)


That last one is the clincher: Denon receiver with Zone 2 directed to an external amplifier which sends audio to 4 other rooms. Nearly all (from what I've learned here at AVS) of today's receivers will only send ANALOG audio to Zone 2, DIGITAL to the main zone only. The workaround is that you have to "double up" your audio lines from the source to the receiver with the RCA Red/White cables.


So. If I were looking for a decent BRP (Similarly feature-laden to the Samsung BDF5900, except I don't need 3D) with Analog Audio Out in the $100-$150 range, and wasn't interested in spending what an Oppo costs.. do I have any options?




I'm thinking that the Receiver people didn't have a discussion with the Blu-ray people when they talked to the Analog Sunset People.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Angler55*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15120#post_23371231
> 
> 
> Yeah Bill, I've seen it called the "Analog Sunset". I read something about here on AVS and a couple other sites not long ago and, if I remember correctly, it has to do with copyright protection.
> 
> 
> It's all a little confusing to me but I'm really glad I got my Panasonic DMP-BDT500 with all these analog audio and video outputs. Even though I don't copy discs at this time the analog audio outs really come in handy with the system I have.
> 
> 
> Al



The analog sunset is really only for high quality analog video. I think the analog audio is being phased out due to economics and the fact that many lower end AVRs don't have analog sound inputs.


The video phaseout involves Component video, which is the target of the owners and controllers of the bluray spec. The phaseout is dictated by the bluray group (really the studios), and was actually implemented beginning Jan. 2011. Any bluray player built after that could not include component outputs.


If you have an already existing player with component out, the plan is to put in an Image Constraint Token in a bluray disk that will recognize that you're using a component output. This will cause the output signal to be downrezzed from 1080p to 540p, or about 1/4 the resolution of a clean 1080p signal.


This was put in by the studios since they use a security scheme called HDCP to ensure that no copying happens. The problem (for them) is that component out did not support HDCP, so there was a 'hole' in their protection. Of course this blasts people who have perfectly good component based HDTVs, but that is not a consideration for the studios IMO.


So analog sound is fine, just not emphasized in the lower end AVRs, so it probably is being sidelined to make cheaper players that are only HDMI based. The Oppos, for example have it and will probably do so for the foreseeable future.

Here's a good writeup on the analog sunset from consumer reports


----------



## Selden Ball

Montego Murph,


You might want to consider getting a separate 5-disc carousel CD player for listening to audio in your other rooms.


However, last year's mid-range BD models, like Sony's BDP S-590 and Panasonic's DMP-BDT220, are in your price range and have analog outputs. There might be some still available.


----------



## tjm3

Looking for a BluRay player with the following attributes.


Wired or wireless, wireless preferred with some reliability.

Built in browser needed to get the video I'm looking for,

Ability to play flash video online,


And, that video is located at www.motogp.com .


Haven't found one yet that does a decent job of playback of live video from that website, and I acknowledge that

the capability may not exist. I can look through the forum for days, but what I'm looking for is a report of actual

experience using that website for this purpose on said machine.


I can continue using a laptop for this but it would be nicer to not need to do this.


thanks,

tjm


----------



## musicmafia

I have a Panny BD85 player, works great with blurays but doesn't seem to be up to the task of streaming 1080 and 5.1 audio via Netflix. I am new to streaming and called Netflix and Panasonic and both confirmed my BD85 does not support 1080HD or 5.1 audio, only 720. Antique already I guess.


What is a suitable replacement for my BD85 that will stream 1080 and 5.1? I'm not familiar with the newer models. I have a BD87 in the bedroom and it has performed like a piece of junk toy. The 85 was great. I'm not tied to any brand.


I'm connecting audio to an older Rotel 1057 receiver via optical and to a Sony 55HX929 display.


Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## musicmafia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *musicmafia*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15120#post_23387644
> 
> 
> I have a Panny BD85 player, works great with blurays but doesn't seem to be up to the task of streaming 1080 and 5.1 audio via Netflix. I am new to streaming and called Netflix and Panasonic and both confirmed my BD85 does not support 1080HD or 5.1 audio, only 720. Antique already I guess.
> 
> 
> What is a suitable replacement for my BD85 that will stream 1080 and 5.1? I'm not familiar with the newer models. I have a BD87 in the bedroom and it has performed like a piece of junk toy. The 85 was great. I'm not tied to any brand.
> 
> 
> I'm connecting audio to an older Rotel 1057 receiver via optical and to a Sony 55HX929 display.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks!



PS ON paper both these look pretty good to me: Panny BDT500 and Sony S790....thoughts?


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *musicmafia*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15120#post_23387854
> 
> 
> PS ON paper both these look pretty good to me: Panny BDT500 and Sony S790....thoughts?


I'd go 500 and use the 5.1 analogs to your Rotel.


S~


----------



## Montego Murph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15120#post_23386298
> 
> 
> Montego Murph,
> 
> You might want to consider getting a separate 5-disc carousel CD player for listening to audio in your other rooms.
> 
> However, last year's mid-range BD models, like Sony's BDP S-590 and Panasonic's DMP-BDT220, are in your price range and have analog outputs. There might be some still available.



That's a good idea, Selden. Thing is, when I use Zone2, I pretty much use it like the old "A/B" speakers - I will likely never listen to two different sources at the same time.


I ended up going with an LG 630 from Tiger Direct for $79. Seemed to have the features I needed along with plenty of legacy connectors. Not too worried about streaming or wifi since I have a Roku, and a router nearby.


----------



## FlyMusic

Hi everyone,


Long time lurker...first time poster. I am looking for a low/mid range player. My only two requirements are 3D and support for the 2 lossless audio formats (DTS-HD MA and Dolby True HD). However, I am plugging the player into a Denon 1713 which decodes these formats so perhaps its not necessary for the player to decode? I already have an Apple TV so the streaming services really are not necessary.


My initial research led me to the following players:


Panasonic DMPBDT230

Sony BDP-S5100

LG Electronics BP530

Samsung BD-F5900

Toshiba BDX5400


These all seem to have the same features so I guess it comes down load times and user interface...unless there is something else I should be concerned with. They are all roughly the same price except the Toshiba which is $20-30 cheaper.



Thanks!


----------



## Selden Ball

Sony and Panasonic are the preferred models on this forum, mostly for features and reliability. Sony tends to have better streaming options. Sony's xx100 models have significantly better load times than their models from previous years.


----------



## Later

What is a good brand for a Blu-ray dvd player with wifi? I have read reviews on many and most they have problems streaming. I was looking at LG BP330 or Philips Blu-ray BDP2985 which is better for that purpose?


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Later*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15150#post_23390645
> 
> 
> What is a good brand for a Blu-ray dvd player with wifi? I have read reviews on many and most they have problems streaming. I was looking at LG BP330 or Philips Blu-ray BDP2985 which is better for that purpose?


As stated in the post right above yours, Panny and Sony are the most popular brands (along with Oppo, if you have a bigger budget). Sony seems to stream better than Panny, but Panny loads faster and might be slightly better with DVD upscaling. Personally, I would not consider any other brand other than those 3.


----------



## teachsac

I was completely happy with Pansonic until this year. There have been some pretty serious issues with this year's models. Freezing, etc. Happened to me, too. Haven't tried the new firmware that just came out yet. As of right now, I'd go with this year's Sony's, although I haven't tried one. Just last year's S790.


S~


----------



## pvanosta

I have last year's s790 as well and I was very happy with it. Great BD player, very good streamer and a decent SACD / CD player.

Just replaced it with the Oppo BDP-105 (very different performance and very different price point).


In terms of 'bang for the buck', the S790 is hard to beat IMHO.


----------



## jmcomp124

Note: I am currently out of date by about a years or so. Any help in getting me to speed to what is currently available out there is much appreciated


Folks,

I currently have an Oppo BDP 95. After many years, I am completely revamping my 2-channel setup. Just got a Rogue Audio Athena and Rogue Medusa. The 2-ch performance of the BDP 95 is great, but I want to explore other options too since the Pre-amp

and Amp is amazing and it maybe the case that they can benefit from an even better performer. I have ordered a Sony XA5400es and will be comparing the BDP 95 side by side week after next. If the XA5400es bests the BDP 95 in my setup, the BDP 95 will be in the market. In that case, I will need a Bluray player with network streaming capability. I won't need 2-channel or multi-ch analog outputs from thus bluray player. What would be needed are the following...


1) Best HDMI capability to also stream DSD to the Integra DHC 80.1

2) Stellar Video quality

3) Vertical Stretch for CIH. Though the JVC pj has it, I prefer it in the player

4) Good network streaming capability. If it can do Rhapsody that is great. Rock solid stability in network streaming is preferred. If it can handle WMA also that will be great. Not sure if anyone has tried streaming through DLNA and if it has been stable. UPnP is always touchy and haven't been that pleased before with DMR and DMS discovery and control (pause, play etc) of the media. Rewind and forward should work well.

5) HD-Audio (DTS HD MA, Dolby True HD)

6) Pandora




Don't need

1) I don't need 3D

2) 4K upscaling, is it really worth it and can my DHC 80.1 and projector JVC HD-250 handle it? Not even sure how exactly this works and if folks love it?

3) SACD not needed

4) DVD-Audio not needed

5) 2-ch or multi-channel analog not needed



Obviously the Oppo BDP 103 comes to mind. But are there others in the $500 to $750 price range matching criteria above? After I get your feedback, I will start my research. Your inputs will help me get to speed sooner.


Rhapsody will be a very much desired feature, but not if it is going to restrict my choices to just one player.

Thanks,

-Jai


----------



## kjohn

I am in the same boat but being in Canada I don't need any of the american only streaming service which are all of them but Netflix and crackle.


----------



## jmcomp124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmcomp124*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15150#post_23395387
> 
> 
> Note: I am currently out of date by about a years or so. Any help in getting me to speed to what is currently available out there is much appreciated
> 
> 
> Folks,
> 
> I currently have an Oppo BDP 95. After many years, I am completely revamping my 2-channel setup. Just got a Rogue Audio Athena and Rogue Medusa. The 2-ch performance of the BDP 95 is great, but I want to explore other options too since the Pre-amp
> 
> and Amp is amazing and it maybe the case that they can benefit from an even better performer. I have ordered a Sony XA5400es and will be comparing the BDP 95 side by side week after next. If the XA5400es bests the BDP 95 in my setup, the BDP 95 will be in the market. In that case, I will need a Bluray player with network streaming capability. I won't need 2-channel or multi-ch analog outputs from thus bluray player. What would be needed are the following...
> 
> 
> 1) Best HDMI capability to also stream DSD to the Integra DHC 80.1
> 
> 2) Stellar Video quality
> 
> 3) Vertical Stretch for CIH. Though the JVC pj has it, I prefer it in the player
> 
> 4) Good network streaming capability. If it can do Rhapsody that is great. Rock solid stability in network streaming is preferred. If it can handle WMA also that will be great. Not sure if anyone has tried streaming through DLNA and if it has been stable. UPnP is always touchy and haven't been that pleased before with DMR and DMS discovery and control (pause, play etc) of the media. Rewind and forward should work well.
> 
> 5) HD-Audio (DTS HD MA, Dolby True HD)
> 
> 6) Pandora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need
> 
> 1) I don't need 3D
> 
> 2) 4K upscaling, is it really worth it and can my DHC 80.1 and projector JVC HD-250 handle it? Not even sure how exactly this works and if folks love it?
> 
> 3) SACD not needed
> 
> 4) DVD-Audio not needed
> 
> 5) 2-ch or multi-channel analog not needed
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously the Oppo BDP 103 comes to mind. But are there others in the $500 to $750 price range matching criteria above? After I get your feedback, I will start my research. Your inputs will help me get to speed sooner.
> 
> 
> Rhapsody will be a very much desired feature, but not if it is going to restrict my choices to just one player.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Jai


Did some research and it was clear. I just ordered the BDPS790 which made the most sense and at a price point lower than I thought.


----------



## teachsac

Overall I've been pleased with the S790. I personally don't like Sony's menu structure, but that's my preference.


S~


----------



## Montego Murph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Montego Murph*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15150#post_23389707
> 
> 
> I ended up going with an LG 630 from Tiger Direct for $79. Seemed to have the features I needed along with plenty of legacy connectors. Not too worried about streaming or wifi since I have a Roku, and a router nearby.



Update. The one I ordered was on backorder so I cancelled it. Not that I didn't mind waiting, but I did some more reading here and it seems the Sony S790 is where I should be.


Thanks to all

Murph


----------



## musicmafia

Is there a Panny BDT500 versus Sony S790 thread? As these seem to be the main contenders here, can anyone highlight the differences?


----------



## mstrlucky74

I wrote this post npbe low womewhere else and some one directed me to this forum


"Ok i a feeling a little overwhelmed. After a long time of research i pulled the trigger on the Panny 65ST60 tv. Now i would like to get a blu ray player for it(never had one). I really don't want to spend another few weeks trying to learn eveything about them. I have no problem doing some research and i want to but can someone list some key features i should look for? I am looking to spend $200-250. Thanks"


One think I am seeing a lot is refernces to Netflix and a Blu Ray. How do they work together? I thought my tv(smart tv) that is coming uses a Netflix app. Thanks


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *musicmafia*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15150#post_23400275
> 
> 
> Is there a Panny BDT500 versus Sony S790 thread? As these seem to be the main contenders here, can anyone highlight the differences?



The major differences are that Sony has better streaming features, while Panasonic has 7.1 analog audio outputs.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mstrlucky74*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15150#post_23402306
> 
> 
> I wrote this post npbe low womewhere else and some one directed me to this forum
> 
> 
> "Ok i a feeling a little overwhelmed. After a long time of research i pulled the trigger on the Panny 65ST60 tv. Now i would like to get a blu ray player for it(never had one). I really don't want to spend another few weeks trying to learn eveything about them. I have no problem doing some research and i want to but can someone list some key features i should look for? I am looking to spend $200-250. Thanks"
> 
> 
> One think I am seeing a lot is refernces to Netflix and a Blu Ray. How do they work together? I thought my tv(smart tv) that is coming uses a Netflix app. Thanks


You just need to make a list of needs/wants. You're part way there. Since your TV already does Netflix, you don't need that. So do you need to stream other files from you PC or need analog outputs or 2 HDMI ports or 3D? Those are the kinds of things you need to decide. If you just need a basic disc player, there is no need to spend anywhere near $250. A decent one of those can be had for under $100.


----------



## mstrlucky74

Thanks. those other things you mention i dont know enough about to decide if i need/want them. So if i have a smart tv with netflix i dont need that in my blu ray? What other streaming things could i do with a blu ray?


----------



## mstrlucky74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15150#post_23402896
> 
> 
> You just need to make a list of needs/wants. You're part way there. Since your TV already does Netflix, you don't need that. So do you need to stream other files from you PC or need analog outputs or 2 HDMI ports or 3D? Those are the kinds of things you need to decide. If you just need a basic disc player, there is no need to spend anywhere near $250. A decent one of those can be had for under $100.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mstrlucky74*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15150#post_23403262
> 
> 
> Thanks. those other things you mention i dont know enough about to decide if i need/want them. So if i have a smart tv with netflix i dont need that in my blu ray? What other streaming things could i do with a blu ray?



Most Blu-ray players offer numerous streaming apps such as Amazon Instant Video, Hulu Plus, Pandora, Crackle, etc. Your TV may or may not support the apps available on a particular player. Also, the capabilities for a given app may vary by device. For example, some devices may not support 5.1 surround on a particular app.


Many Blu-ray players support technology such as DLNA to stream content on your local network, which could be videos, music or photos that you have saved on a computer. Again, your TV may or may not support these features as well or may have different capabilities or limitations. (File format support, codec support, server technology, etc.)


Also, some players offer support for audiophile features such as SACD support or Multi-channel audio outputs for interfacing with older analog receivers.


One reason I like the Sony players is that they have great DLNA support and even some of their budget priced players have SACD support. For example, the BDP-S5100 offers SACD support, the most popular streaming apps, 5.1 support for Netflix and Amazon and reliable DLNA support.


----------



## mstrlucky74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15150#post_23404191
> 
> 
> Most Blu-ray players offer numerous streaming apps such as Amazon Instant Video, Hulu Plus, Pandora, Crackle, etc. Your TV may or may not support the apps available on a particular player. Also, the capabilities for a given app may vary by device. For example, some devices may not support 5.1 surround on a particular app.
> 
> 
> Many Blu-ray players support technology such as DLNA to stream content on your local network, which could be videos, music or photos that you have saved on a computer. Again, your TV may or may not support these features as well or may have different capabilities or limitations. (File format support, codec support, server technology, etc.)
> 
> 
> Also, some players offer support for audiophile features such as SACD support or Multi-channel audio outputs for interfacing with older analog receivers.
> 
> 
> One reason I like the Sony players is that they have great DLNA support and even some of their budget priced players have SACD support. For example, the BDP-S5100 offers SACD support, the most popular streaming apps, 5.1 support for Netflix and Amazon and reliable DLNA support.



Thank you very much


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15150#post_23402896
> 
> 
> Since your TV already does Netflix, you don't need that.


Not necessarily. My 2011 Panny BluRay player (110) streams Netflix with much, much better PQ than my 2011 Panny plasma (VT30). Not only is PQ considerably sharper when using the player to stream, but also when there are 3 lines of subtitle text for foreign movies, the 3rd line is cut off when streaming from the display but not when streaming from the player. IMO, it's nice to be able to stream from both - you never know whether one will be better for streaming than the other.


----------



## gq91355

I just learned that my Oppo BDP-93 will not work with a 4 TB external hard drive. Rather than upgrade to the 103, I'm just going to keep it for the many other excellent features it has. Can anyone recommend an inexpensive Bluray player that will be compatible with a 4 TB external hard drive?


Thanks!


----------



## mdavej

Why not a media streamer rather than another disc player that will be mediocre at file playback?


----------



## hernanu

Why not just segment your drive for two segments, one for 2, the other 2, or 3+1?


I think the limit is 3 TB.


----------



## The_Donster

Hey gang, hoping for a little assistance. I'm looking for a new BD player to go with my LG 55LE5500. It isn't 3D, so I don't need that, but ideally I'd like get something that has Amazon Prime as an app. I'm also looking for one that has options for audio outs since I'm not sure what sound bar I'll be picking up yet? Originally I was considering a LG, but I've heard mix reviews on them. So any helpful suggestions would be nice.


----------



## pawelele

I'm looking for a low/mid-range budget blu-ray player with following features: playing 1080p mkv files flawlessly ( via USB and DLNA server) with .srt subtitles, dvd upscalling and wifi connection would also be nice. As Panasonic and Sony are the two reccomended brands for lower budget, which one is going to suit me better for my needs?


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pawelele*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15150#post_23407323
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a low/mid-range budget blu-ray player with following features: playing 1080p mkv files flawlessly ( via USB and DLNA server) with .srt subtitles, dvd upscalling and wifi connection would also be nice. As Panasonic and Sony are the two reccomended brands for lower budget, which one is going to suit me better for my needs?



The Sony players have a much better reputation for DLNA. However, .SRT subtitles are not supported. Some DLNA servers can burn in the subtitles and transcode the video, but that may not be ideal (never tried myself, but the server CPU will have to do a lot of work).


You may want to research standalone streamers if subtitles are important to you (along with a disc player).


Also, if you want flawless 1080P playback over DLNA, plan to have a wired connection for high bit rate files on any playback device.


----------



## Mixdoctor

Which player the Pioneer BDP-62D or the Sony S790? Both about the same price.I need the two outputs, but besides that just straight Blu-Ray player.


----------



## mstrlucky74

Will the blue ray player need a cat 6 cable if i want to steam...obviously, right? Lol thanks


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mstrlucky74*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15100_100#post_23410108
> 
> 
> Will the blue ray player need a cat 6 cable if i want to steam...obviously, right? Lol thanks


No. Most are wireless and also work fine with cat 5. What do you plan to stream?


----------



## adrian457

I purchased a Sony BDP-S790 and don't know it's an overkill for me. I have an Elite Pro-70x5fd and an Onkyo TX-NR809. I don't watch DVDs as I watch BDs only. Does the Super Bit Mapping help BDs? Am I better off purchasing the Sony BDP-S5100?


TIA!


Adrian


----------



## organofcorti

Hello all,


My husband and I just bought our first plasma, a 50" Panasonic Viera ST60 and a Sony soundbar to go with it....and we LOVE it. So of course, it needed a blu-ray player friend.

I did a bunch of research and reading on here and CNET, consumerreports, etc, and I originally settled on the Panasonic DMP-BDT220 - but I am not very happy with a few nit-picking issues, and am considering returning it for another model. I'll explain why after I explain what we're looking for.


Budget is


----------



## BIslander

With Blu-ray, position memory is controlled by the disc, not the player. So, your Panasonic is no worse than other players on that score.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *organofcorti*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15180#post_23413789
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> 
> My husband and I just bought our first plasma, a 50" Panasonic Viera ST60 and a Sony soundbar to go with it....and we LOVE it. So of course, it needed a blu-ray player friend.
> 
> I did a bunch of research and reading on here and CNET, consumerreports, etc, and I originally settled on the Panasonic DMP-BDT220 - but I am not very happy with a few nit-picking issues, and am considering returning it for another model. I'll explain why after I explain what we're looking for.
> 
> 
> Budget is


----------



## TheGSRGuy

Finally dumped my old "fat" PS3 through Amazon trade-in. They gave me $190 in credit for it, which I was happy to get.


I do use Netflix streaming heavily, but almost never use Vudu, Hulu, or Amazon, but that might change in the future. I've only used DLNA a handful of times. My priorities are Blu-ray playback (speed, compatibility, picture quality) and of course Netflix. Display is a 5-year old Samsung 50" DLP.


The Sony S790 looks to be the new "player to beat" (excluding the high-end stuff from Oppo). I was particularly interested in the Sony's Super Bit Mapping and solid reputation. But Samsung's F7500 sounds like it has a better interface and more streaming support, and is an all-around newer model.


Is SBM really a big deal? I haven't seen any concrete evidence that it works other than some stupid marketing material. For now I just want something to hold me over until BD-XL/4K is more locked down, and the displays are cheaper...whenever that is. Hopefully in the next year or two.


----------



## apw2607

^^ You only notice SBM if what you are watching isn't a very good encode, or poor bit rate. SBM does have an ability to improve things in those cases, if you look hard enough ..... but I'm not sure really what improvement it adds, if any, for a HQ BD.


In any case, here's the best article i could find .

http://www.sony.net/SonyInfo/technology/technology/theme/creas_01.html 


One thing to be aware of with the 2013 Samsungs, if you end up using it for local media playback (USB/DLNA), is that the player enforces Cinavia. The Sony will too, but only for disk playback.


You may find the Sony BDP-3100 or 5100 will suffice too .... and those are even cheaper.


----------



## TheGSRGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apw2607*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15180#post_23417050
> 
> 
> ^^ You only notice SBM if what you are watching isn't a very good encode, or poor bit rate. SBM does have an ability to improve things in those cases, if you look hard enough ..... but I'm not sure really what improvement it adds, if any, for a HQ BD.
> 
> 
> One thing to be aware of with the 2013 Samsungs, if you end up using it for local media playback (USB/DLNA), is that the player enforces Cinavia. The Sony will too, but only for disk playback.
> 
> 
> You may find the Sony BDP-3100 or 5100 will suffice too .... and those are even cheaper.




I don't watch much SD or local content. Maybe once or twice a month, if that. PS3 supports Cinavia AFAIK, and I never had any problems...perhaps my content isn't problematic. Anyways, the majority of what I view is on the TiVo, Blu-ray, or Netflix streaming.


The S790 seems to have very accurate video output (no chroma subsampling errors, "direct" mode, etc) in addition to the SBM. Samsung is an unknown quantity in that area. Perhaps I am nit-picking too much, but coming from a PS3, one of the benchmarks for Blu-ray, I just want to be sure I don't downgrade.


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheGSRGuy*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15180#post_23417065
> 
> 
> I don't watch much SD or local content. Maybe once or twice a month, if that. PS3 supports Cinavia AFAIK, and I never had any problems...perhaps my content isn't problematic. Anyways, the majority of what I view is on the TiVo, Blu-ray, or Netflix streaming.
> 
> 
> The S790 seems to have very accurate video output (no chroma subsampling errors, "direct" mode, etc) in addition to the SBM. Samsung is an unknown quantity in that area. Perhaps I am nit-picking too much, but coming from a PS3, one of the benchmarks for Blu-ray, I just want to be sure I don't downgrade.



Sounds like you have made up your mind then.


----------



## TheGSRGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apw2607*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15180#post_23417148
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have made up your mind then.




Have I? I just want to make sure I am not fixating too heavily on "better picture quality" when in reality it may be imperceptible. My display is an older one but I still feel like it holds its own, especially with a good calibration. Additionally, the PS3 was also very compatible and quick to play Blu-ray discs, and I don't want something slower.


----------



## TheGSRGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheGSRGuy*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15180#post_23417158
> 
> 
> Have I? I just want to make sure I am not fixating too heavily on "better picture quality" when in reality it may be imperceptible. My display is an older one but I still feel like it holds its own, especially with a good calibration. Additionally, the PS3 was also very compatible and quick to play Blu-ray discs, and I don't want something slower.



Went for the Samsung F7500. Worst Buy actually had both hooked up so I could try them out. Sony's XMB PS3-like interface is so hilariously outdated and slow that it was immediately obvious that the Samsung was the one to get (also, why is the Sony GUI running in ultra-low resolution...looks awful). Samsung's is responsive, crisp, and modern. The Samsung's remote was better too, IMO.


----------



## Latinoheat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheGSRGuy*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15180#post_23417065
> 
> 
> I don't watch much SD or local content. Maybe once or twice a month, if that. PS3 supports Cinavia AFAIK, and I never had any problems...perhaps my content isn't problematic. Anyways, the majority of what I view is on the TiVo, Blu-ray, or Netflix streaming.
> 
> 
> The S790 seems to have very accurate video output (no chroma subsampling errors, "direct" mode, etc) in addition to the SBM. Samsung is an unknown quantity in that area. Perhaps I am nit-picking too much, but coming from a PS3, one of the benchmarks for Blu-ray, I just want to be sure I don't downgrade.



Why in the world would you get rid of your PS3? If anything you should of waited and got the PS4 if you wanted to upgrade, now your stuck with an obsolete player.


----------



## The_Donster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The_Donster*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15150#post_23407088
> 
> 
> Hey gang, hoping for a little assistance. I'm looking for a new BD player to go with my LG 55LE5500. It isn't 3D, so I don't need that, but ideally I'd like get something that has Amazon Prime as an app. I'm also looking for one that has options for audio outs since I'm not sure what sound bar I'll be picking up yet? Originally I was considering a LG, but I've heard mix reviews on them. So any helpful suggestions would be nice.



Revisiting this and seeing if anyone has any suggestions on what to get for my living room viewing? Would like something with a HDMI and or Optical out that is under $200. If I could buy one that was closer to $100 that would be even better. Something I forgot to mention is I'd like built in wi-fi and I'm in no need of 3D. So would appreciate any feedback on what might fit the bill, thanks.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The_Donster*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15180#post_23422316
> 
> 
> Revisiting this and seeing if anyone has any suggestions on what to get for my living room viewing? Would like something with a HDMI and or Optical out that is under $200. If I could buy one that was closer to $100 that would be even better. Something I forgot to mention is I'd like built in wi-fi and I'm in no need of 3D. So would appreciate any feedback on what might fit the bill, thanks.



Panasonic BDT220 (the followon, the 230 seems to be less well regarded, so...) or Sony BDP-S5100 (or the previous year's 590).


Both are within your budget, have HDMI and optical, and stream Amazon. The Sonys are closer to 100.


----------



## teachsac

Sony has COAX not optical. Panasonic has optical not coax.Sony is able to stream Amazon in 5.1 audio while the Panasonic can not. Just in case it really matters to the OP.


S~


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15180#post_23422941
> 
> 
> Sony has COAX not optical. Panasonic has optical not coax.Sony is able to stream Amazon in 5.1 audio while the Panasonic can not. Just in case it really matters to the OP.
> 
> 
> S~



It varies by model for Sony. The 590 has optical and coax and I believe the same is true of the 790, though I think you're correct that the 5100 drops the optical connection.


Also note to the OP: you can buy an adapter for $12 that will convert coaxial to optical if needed. However, if your TV has an optical output, you won't likely see any benefit by also connecting audio directly from your Blu-ray player to a soundbar via optical.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15180#post_23424231
> 
> 
> It varies by model for Sony. The 590 has optical and coax and I believe the same is true of the 790, though I think you're correct that the 5100 drops the optical connection.
> 
> 
> Also note to the OP: you can buy an adapter for $12 that will convert coaxial to optical if needed. However, if your TV has an optical output, you won't likely see any benefit by also connecting audio directly from your Blu-ray player to a soundbar via optical.


I would advise against using optical from the TV for blu-ray. That will most likely limit you to DD5.1 and stereo since that's the only thing most TVs can pass thru. If you play any DTS discs, of which there are many, you'll only get 2 channel stereo by the time it comes out your TV's optical port. So your best bet is to connect your player directly to your sound bar or receiver, even if you have to use one of those coax/optical adapters. It's probably cheaper to simply buy a player with optical to begin with. If you don't care about some of the other issues raised, just go for the panasonic. The latest samsungs even appear to be pretty good compared to last year's models.


----------



## teachsac

Most TV's won't pass 5.1 audio from external devices when input through HDMI.


S~


----------



## Vampidemic

^^^. Many if not most soundbars only support PCM and maybe Dolby Digital. Many if not most do not support surround decoding or even basic DTS decoding, let alone HD audio codecs.


For this reason, I don't think factors such as a TV passing through a stereo signal instead of a surround signal or connecting with HDMI vs optical will impact the BD player selection that

The Donster is making much if at all. Unless he decides on a soundbar that can actually utilize more than 2.0 PCM, that's all that will be needed, and I don't think any of the budget priced soundbars do this. Those that do likely accept HDMI inputs and offer passthrough capability.


While having discrete subwoofer or center channels is a baseline feature for an AVR or HTIB, it offers limited value on a soundbar system. With a maximum separation around 40", the center channel wouldn't be noticeable to those seated more than a few feet away from a soundbar. With drivers a couple inches in diameter, the sub will need to reproduce signals mostly coming from the other channels other than the .1 channel.


This all goes to say that most any BD player should be able to integrate with a soundbar regardless of its audio output options. Either you'll be supplying the audio to the soundbar via an optical output on your TV, or you'll be connecting HDMI from the BD player to the soundbar and it will feed the TV.


----------



## The_Donster

Thanks everyone. I actually have a Onkyo S5300 HTIB already, but that has been relegated to the family room. I'm just looking for something simple to put in the living room, which is why I'm thinking soundbar. Not to stir the topic too far off, but I've been eyeballing a Yamaha one at Costco. I just preordered the XBox One and now trying to convince my mrs. we need to get a new BD player until it comes out. In the process of typing this up I just thought of a relevant argument. Baby, we need a bluray player for the living room because we'll eventually be moving the One into the family room. I don't know, think she'll buy it


----------



## Latinoheat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The_Donster*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15180#post_23428429
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone. I actually have a Onkyo S5300 HTIB already, but that has been relegated to the family room. I'm just looking for something simple to put in the living room, which is why I'm thinking soundbar. Not to stir the topic too far off, but I've been eyeballing a Yamaha one at Costco. I just preordered the XBox One and now trying to convince my mrs. we need to get a new BD player until it comes out. In the process of typing this up I just thought of a relevant argument. Baby, we need a bluray player for the living room because we'll eventually be moving the One into the family room. I don't know, think she'll buy it



Dude, go buy a cheap one for under $100 why would you need her approval?


----------



## parrot_2

I would love any suggestions you can offer on a blu-ray player. I'm looking for something that is absolutely bare bones in terms of features (I use a Roku for streaming, music, etc.). It will be connected to a 50" Panasonic plasma TV(TH-C50FD18) through a Denon-1713. I'd like as low a price as possible (sub-$100) with quality audio & video. Thanks in advance!


----------



## parrot_2

I did some more searching and came across this http://bensoutlet.com/products/panasonic-blu-ray-pl referbed Panasonic for $60. Is it a good player?


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parrot_2*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15180#post_23430526
> 
> 
> I did some more searching and came across this http://bensoutlet.com/products/panasonic-blu-ray-pl referbed Panasonic for $60. Is it a good player?



It is an ok player, was released in 2010 and is up to par with that time. It is probably slower loading than later models. Another thing to consider in getting an obsolete design is whether it would be able to keep up with current movie releases.


Players sometimes need a firmware update to play new titles because the studios change something in the authoring that makes it unplayable without an update. You want a model or a company that will support the model you buy. This is not common for many releases, but has caused issues with some. It's one plus to buying a current model or from a company that has a good reputation for updating older models.


You might be better served to spend an extra 20 or 30 bucks and get a current model. Just my 2 cents.


As far as bluray quality, that should be fine. Is there a warranty attached?


----------



## teachsac

I agree, I'd spend the extra 20 for the Sony 1100.


S~


----------



## mdavej

A used BD87 is worth about $40. $60 is too high. Even new they were under $80. It's an ok player and pretty fast loading.


----------



## The_Donster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Latinoheat*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15180#post_23429113
> 
> 
> Dude, go buy a cheap one for under $100 why would you need her approval?



I explained the situation to her and she agree's. Although she is thinking that we need to get another Vizio for the bedroom and put the Samsung back downstairs. I actually went and did some running around yesterday, but didn't find much out there at the moment. Was hoping to stop by Wal Mart since I know they carry Vizio in store. Unfortunately time wasn't being my friend and I missed out. Now speaking of Vizio, are they not making players anymore or did I not click on the right link on their site? Even on Amazon it looks like they are being sold by 2nd hand dealers at the moment. Feels like the old, when you want something you can't find it anywhere scenario. Anyway, appreciate the feedback on players. Still haven't made a final decision.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The_Donster*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15180#post_23432115
> 
> 
> I explained the situation to her and she agree's. Although she is thinking that we need to get another Vizio for the bedroom and put the Samsung back downstairs. I actually went and did some running around yesterday, but didn't find much out there at the moment. Was hoping to stop by Wal Mart since I know they carry Vizio in store. Unfortunately time wasn't being my friend and I missed out. Now speaking of Vizio, are they not making players anymore or did I not click on the right link on their site? Even on Amazon it looks like they are being sold by 2nd hand dealers at the moment. Feels like the old, when you want something you can't find it anywhere scenario. Anyway, appreciate the feedback on players. Still haven't made a final decision.



Looks like Vizio is going away from bluray players to dedicated stream players. Their web site doesn't list any current bluray players.


I bought a Sony 590 for my daughter last year for her new apartment. She has been very happy with that - she uses it for disks and streaming, has had no problems with it. I'd get either that model or the latest S5100. Last year's Panasonic 220 seems to have good results.


----------



## The_Donster

Yeah, it would seem wouldn't it hernau. That explains why my apps stopped working and the CSR was no help when I called in. Lack of updates should have been my first clue. As far as players, I think I've settled on the Sony BDP-S3100. I don't have a 3D player and I believe that is the only realy difference between the two right? Given that the outlet stores that are selling on Amazon have the Vizio's for about $90 my wife and I thought it would be best to go with a name brand. As she said, if Sony goes under they'll be one of the last one's right? Thanks again for your input.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The_Donster*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15180#post_23433777
> 
> 
> Yeah, it would seem wouldn't it hernau. That explains why my apps stopped working and the CSR was no help when I called in. Lack of updates should have been my first clue. As far as players, I think I've settled on the Sony BDP-S3100. I don't have a 3D player and I believe that is the only realy difference between the two right? Given that the outlet stores that are selling on Amazon have the Vizio's for about $90 my wife and I thought it would be best to go with a name brand. As she said, if Sony goes under they'll be one of the last one's right? Thanks again for your input.



That's a good choice. The price for the S3100 with and without the 3d is the same, I believe, so if in the future you do get a 3d display, that may be something good to have. Otherwise, outside of another USB connector (the 3100 has one where the 5100 has two), that and 4k upscaling may be the only differences.


----------



## The_Donster

This might sound like a stupid question, but can I use the back USB port instead of the front for the BD Live content on the 5100? With my Vizio and Samsung I have to plug it into the front.


----------



## The_Donster

So does anyone know anything about the Sony BDP-BX510Z? I saw this at Costco and wondering if this is a step up from the S5100 or am I better off getting that one? I kind of wish it had the look of the Product Image

Samsung BD-FM57C. Still, this is going in the bedroom, so I'm not going to stress it too much.


----------



## teachsac

It is the Big Box version of the 5100. It comes with an HDMI cable whereas the 5100 will not. Otherwise no difference.


S~


----------



## The_Donster

Well, on the brightside, it is the same price. So I'm kind of thankful for that. Now I don't have to hassle with price matching or waiting for Amazon to delivery it or whatever. Thanks for everyone's feedback. I'll be picking these and some wireless headphones in the next couple of days at Costco. Hopefully things go smoothly this go round.


----------



## pdxrealtor

Hi-


I don't need anything special, but I don't want anything that will deprive me of the offerings a standard BD will give me. For the most part I will have a digital media library and BD player use will be little.


Is there anything I should look out for when making my purchase? It's all new to me, so I appreciate the suggestions / tips .


----------



## Selden Ball

Sony players tend to have more streaming options than other brands.


Many ripping software packages are intended to extract only the main movie. Many BDs include extras, including "easter eggs", which can only be viewed when playing the disc and accessing its menu options.


----------



## teachsac

I'll agree with selden on that one. Sony has better streaming than Panasonic. The best streamer would be Oppo. But that is quite a bit more, but also one of the main reasons people go for the Oppos. It will do just about anything. Personally, I use a dedicated streamer for streaming and a BD players for Blu-ray(Sony S790, Pansonic 320/230, Oppo 93, currently).


S~


----------



## pdxrealtor

No tips? Hmmmm....


----------



## The_Donster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15210#post_23446737
> 
> 
> I'll agree with selden on that one. Sony has better streaming than Panasonic. The best streamer would be Oppo. But that is quite a bit more, but also one of the main reasons people go for the Oppos. It will do just about anything. Personally, I use a dedicated streamer for streaming and a BD players for Blu-ray(Sony S790, Pansonic 320/230, Oppo 93, currently).
> 
> 
> S~



I'm not sure if this was directed at me or not, but thought I'd chime in about my USB question. With both my Vizio and Samsung I found they didn't have enough memory, so I had to buy a flash drive to make up for that. Am I going to need it with the Sony BDP-BX510Z(5100)? Going to pick this up over the weekend and looking forward to relegating the Samsung BD-D5700 back to a strictly BD player or at least until the XBox One comes out.


----------



## Selden Ball

If you use BD-Live, you'll need an external USB thumb drive for its storage. Sony players no longer include any significant amount of flash memory.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The_Donster*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15210#post_23450374
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this was directed at me or not, but thought I'd chime in about my USB question. With both my Vizio and Samsung I found they didn't have enough memory, so I had to buy a flash drive to make up for that. Am I going to need it with the Sony BDP-BX510Z(5100)? Going to pick this up over the weekend and looking forward to relegating the Samsung BD-D5700 back to a strictly BD player or at least until the XBox One comes out.


Actually to the poster above Selden, but yes, Selden is correct. Most players do not include memory for BDLive. you'll need a USB Thumb drive.


S~


----------



## The_Donster

Thanks, looking forward to plugging it in the back of the player instead of the front. My little guy doesn't need anymore things to mess with.


----------



## Zookster

I recently had my Playstation bricked by their new FW update. I'm considering picking up a smart blu-ray player to hold me over until Sony finally pushes a fix. I don't want to spend a ton of money on a player that will eventually go in my bedroom, to replace an early gen Panny BD player and first gen Roku. I'm looking for the standard streaming apps, particularly Netflix with 1080p and DD+ audio capabilities and of course blu-ray playback (3D not important), and I can go wired or wi-fi. Also, I don't really stream other video formats from my PC or USB, so compatibility with particular video formats isn't an issue.


The Sony 5100 is selling for $120 at Best Buy and Amazon right now, but I'm reluctant to support them ATM, even though the price and feature set is right. Anything good and affordable and reliable from LG, Samsung, or someone else I should be considering. Thanks!


----------



## The_Donster

Look at the suggestions folks were giving me Zookster. Not sure if you are a Costco member, but they have the 5100 and I think 1100 equivalents at their stores(YMMV). I'm pretty much doing the same thing and needed something that streamed Amazon Prime. Unfortunately LG didn't support that and wasn't getting great reviews.


----------



## Zookster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The_Donster*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15210#post_23451234
> 
> 
> Look at the suggestions folks were giving me Zookster. Not sure if you are a Costco member, but they have the 5100 and I think 1100 equivalents at their stores(YMMV). I'm pretty much doing the same thing and needed something that streamed Amazon Prime. Unfortunately LG didn't support that and wasn't getting great reviews.



Thanks. I'll take a look at Costco, though I'm not currently a member. And thanks for the heads up on the LGs, re: Amazon. I'm not a prime member but I do "own" some VoD content.


----------



## organofcorti

Reluctant to support Sony because of your bricking experience, right? Or are there additional reasons why?


----------



## Zookster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *organofcorti*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15210#post_23451513
> 
> 
> Reluctant to support Sony because of your bricking experience, right? Or are there additional reasons why?



I'm pretty much a PS3 fanboy and have been very pleased with my experiences with Sony to date. But I'm a little troubled that with this current bricking situation, they haven't offered any real reassurances that people with affected consoles will be taken care of one way or another. So I'm reluctant to throw any more $$ at them until either the patch to fix the broken consoles is released or they give us a little more assurance. My console is well out of warranty, but was in otherwise excellent working order, so I'm not in a good position if they do something like they did a few years ago when people whose consoles were bricked by an update (and were out of warranty) had to pay $150 to send them in and have them fixed (a process that took several weeks).


----------



## jtl46

I really need someone to explain a few things for me. I am purchasing a 3D TV, either Vizio or Sony to use with a Vizio 5.1 soundbar that I already have purchased. I have never had 3D but I would like to store some movies on my computer for future viewing. Can I use wifi to send a stored movie to a BD player for decoding and then send the movie to my TV (I am assuming that the TV will not decode the file) or do I need to use a free standing device like the WD TV media streamer. I know the TV will get all or most of the streaming services, I am just anticipating building a collection of 3D movies. I have no idea what it would take to actually make a copy of a movie on disc, my laptop does not even play BD. Any thoughts on a 3D BD player that would fit my needs.


----------



## maytime

Can anyone recommend a good twin HDMI output BR player for under $200? Trying to find a solution to be able to watch 3D movies on my new Samsung HDTV while also sending the multi-channel PCM audio to my older Onkyo 805 receiver via HDMI. It has been a while since I researched BR players so I am trying to figure out which brand currently has the best offerings.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maytime*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15210#post_23464817
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good twin HDMI output BR player for under $200? Trying to find a solution to be able to watch 3D movies on my new Samsung HDTV while also sending the multi-channel PCM audio to my older Onkyo 805 receiver via HDMI. It has been a while since I researched BR players so I am trying to figure out which brand currently has the best offerings.


There's a dedicated thread. You might start there.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1345376/current-players-with-dual-hdmi 


S~


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtl46*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15210#post_23458387
> 
> 
> I really need someone to explain a few things for me. I am purchasing a 3D TV, either Vizio or Sony to use with a Vizio 5.1 soundbar that I already have purchased. I have never had 3D but I would like to store some movies on my computer for future viewing. Can I use wifi to send a stored movie to a BD player for decoding and then send the movie to my TV (I am assuming that the TV will not decode the file) or do I need to use a free standing device like the WD TV media streamer. I know the TV will get all or most of the streaming services, I am just anticipating building a collection of 3D movies. I have no idea what it would take to actually make a copy of a movie on disc, my laptop does not even play BD. Any thoughts on a 3D BD player that would fit my needs.



Some TVs can play local media, some cannot. Some that can may do a better job than others and/or support different file containers and codecs. Wi-Fi has its limitations as well. For example, to stream Blu-ray quality HD video, you will likely need Ethernet or another wired technology (Powerline or MoCa).


The Sony players have decent local network playback. I would suggest researching the BDP-S5100 and BDP-S790. If you need a disc player, these players do that well and allow you to get your feet wet as far as local file streaming. However, many reports would suggest that some of the well regarded dedicated streaming devices out perform their disc playing counterparts, especially in terms of file format support.


Note: I don't use any 3D content and am not sure off hand if the Sony players can play 3D content via DLNA and/or what limitations may apply, though they can play 3D Blu-ray discs. Some 3D BD players may not support 3D playback of local media files via network or USB drive, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Transmaniacon

So I currently have a Samsung BD-E5900, and only use it to play DVD's and Blu-Ray's. There is a Denon DBP1611UD open box player for $125 that is for sale. Do you think it would provide any worthwhile upgrade in PQ/SQ over the Samsung? It also plays SACD and DVD-A which are a couple formats I have been interested in trying.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Transmaniacon*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15210#post_23471744
> 
> 
> So I currently have a Samsung BD-E5900, and only use it to play DVD's and Blu-Ray's. There is a Denon DBP1611UD open box player for $125 that is for sale. Do you think it would provide any worthwhile upgrade in PQ/SQ over the Samsung? It also plays SACD and DVD-A which are a couple formats I have been interested in trying.



That model is a universal player that came out a few years ago and was priced much higher. I would think that bluray performance would be similar to your current player, maybe a bit better. DVD may be better, but it does have afew known issues.


The startup times (from eject, to load disk, to spin up and get the movies to a showable state) seem to be higher than even previous models in that line. I'd check the thread that talks about this model to see if it has been addressed by firmware, and if it fixed that and any other large issues.


I have a universal player (Oppo BDP-83) and thoroughly enjoy it. I use it for DVD-A's and SACDs as well as normal use (blu, DVD and DLNA). Having said that, my music library is something in the order of forty SACD's and about five DVD-A's. SACD is the more active lossless stereo/multi channel format. I wouldn't give back my DVD-A's though.


The current lower budget (about the price you're looking at) Sonys are also SACD players, so you might consider one of those. No DVD-A's, though.


I haven't given a definitive answer - you're taking a risk on an older player, but one that was MSRP'd at about six hundred originally and still sells in the 3-500 range now from what I've gathered. I have one that's equivalent in both age and capabilities and am very happy with it. Different company though, so I'd check the threads on it at least, to see how people feel now.


----------



## Transmaniacon

Thanks for the reply, sounds like I might just be gaining SACD/DVDA playback by going with this player. It is just sitting in the showroom, and comes with a one year warranty, I looked at it and it seems to be in fine shape. I will post over there and see what the owners think, I was attracted to it because it would match my receiver


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Transmaniacon*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15210#post_23472065
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply, sounds like I might just be gaining SACD/DVDA playback by going with this player. It is just sitting in the showroom, and comes with a one year warranty, I looked at it and it seems to be in fine shape. I will post over there and see what the owners think, I was attracted to it because it would match my receiver



You might get lossless network file (FLAC, etc?) play also, which I like. I'd check out the possibilities and the issues. It's still a low price for the player, as long as you can deal with the possible drawbacks.


----------



## Transmaniacon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15210#post_23472275
> 
> 
> You might get lossless network file (FLAC, etc?) play also, which I like. I'd check out the possibilities and the issues. It's still a low price for the player, as long as you can deal with the possible drawbacks.



I can stream .ALAC from my airport express, but that is a good addition. I read through the thread and for the most part the firmware updates addressed most of the issues. All I would really use it for is as a media transporter, and let my receiver and TV do all the processing and upscaling. I have a Roku 3 for streaming, I guess I will keep reading and decide if I want to pay $125 to play SACD


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Transmaniacon*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15210#post_23472384
> 
> 
> I can stream .ALAC from my airport express, but that is a good addition. I read through the thread and for the most part the firmware updates addressed most of the issues. All I would really use it for is as a media transporter, and let my receiver and TV do all the processing and upscaling. I have a Roku 3 for streaming, I guess I will keep reading and decide if I want to pay $125 to play SACD



If you do get it, you might want to test which processing and upscaling source is best for you. I have a very capable AVR video chip (the QDeo), but have found that the Oppo is actually the best for upscaling and processing despite its Anchor Bay chip being older.


I think you let whichever component is dedicated to a particular area do that area. The chip itself, to me, is only the beginning of a good solution - the firmware that uses that chip also needs to be good. In my case, Oppo engineers modify the firmware and do a great job, so when I compared its processing to my AVRs, there is no contest. My TV doesn't enter into it, since both the AVR and the Oppo do a better job.


So if you do get it, I'd test all three and use the winner. You might find like I did that the winner is the bluray player.


----------



## Transmaniacon

They also have a Marantz UD5005 for $230, but it seems like that is pretty identical save for being a little newer.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Transmaniacon*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15210#post_23472990
> 
> 
> They also have a Marantz UD5005 for $230, but it seems like that is pretty identical save for being a little newer.



Again , check out the threads. They seem to be pretty comparable, including some issues with slowness of loading.


----------



## egartin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *egartin*  /t/1479272/help-with-adding-a-blu-ray-player#post_23475693
> 
> 
> I would like to add a Blu-Ray player to my basement. Before doing so, I was wondering if I could get some expert advice from here.
> 
> 
> The TV is a Mitsubishi WD-73C9
> 
> Specs http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/asset/file/spec_sheet/WD73C9_specsheet.pdf
> 
> 
> Our Cable Box is a TIVO TCD750500
> 
> Specs http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1583
> 
> 
> We ordered a Sound Bar which is a VIZIO S4251w-B4 5.1, waiting on the arrival.
> 
> Specs http://store.vizio.com/documents/downloads/accessories/S4251W-B4/QSG_S4251WB4.pdf
> http://store.vizio.com/documents/downloads/accessories/S4251W-B4/DS_S4251WB4.pdf
> 
> 
> We do have NAS server with a lot of family pictures and movies.
> 
> 
> Two players that we looked at are the Sony BDP-S5100 and the Panasonic DMP-BDT230. What player do you think would work best with this set up? Would it be possible to hook all of this up so the sound bar plays while watching the Tivo or blu-ray?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help or insight that you can provide.


----------



## hernanu

^^^^


Well, either would work, since you'd want to do an optical or coax digital connection to the sound bar. I would check the threads for each player, the 5100 seems to be getting good reviews.


As to the NAS server, just put the player on the network either wirelessly or wired (prefereable) and use the DLNA capability to let the player process the images. So long as the NAS has a DLNA server within it, that would work well.


If your router is convenient to hard wire to, that's preferable, since it has a much higher bandwidth capability than wireless.


----------



## mdavej

DLNA is not Panny's forte, so I'd go with Sony.


----------



## Calilife17

So I moved our 65VT50 into the bedroom from the living room. A 65ZT60 replaced it. I have a 103 working with a zt and all my audio stuff.


In the bedroom I now need a blu-ray to hook up to my VT. I also have a Sharp HT-SB60U Soundbar on its way to complete the package.


I don't need another Oppo, since if im going to stream my Files im just going to watch it in the theater room anyways. I do want something that can output 4:4:4 correctly since that is what the VT50 seems to like. I also have a Seiko 4K TV so dabbling in 4K upconversion could be fun, but again i really could use my Oppo for it so not necesarry


I cant decide between a S790/590/5100, BDT500/320/330. Price range is under $300


I am looking for something that will give me the best PQ in BD


I also have a ton of DVDs that are not on Blu-ray that i watch (re-watching West Wing ATM, then going to re-watch Rescue Me"

So I would like the one with the BEST DVD up-conversion.


I know for the panny 320/500 they used the Unipher chipset, but they changed to a new chipset on the 330. Heard good things about the 500/320 DVD upscaling

Dont know if the sony 5100 shares same chipset as the 590. have also heard good things about 790/590 upscaling.


Also Has anyone had any experience with the Adaptive Chroma Processing? I keep coming back to that, thinking it might sway my vote, but I dont have any hands on experience with it. I just would like something that can output the best possible picture.


also the player doesn't need to be the fastest loading player but speed is appreciated and does not go unnoticed


I kinda like the idea of 2 HDMI ports. So I can have a separate HDMI input on the TV just for blu-ray settings, then everything else on another input HDMI input on the TV(routed through soundbar) not a deal breaker if it doesn't have it but could be interesting.


----------



## 303_GSS

real quick question, price not a concern, which player is going to give me the best picture quality, hooked up straight from player into tv (pro 151fd)


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *303_GSS*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15240#post_23482224
> 
> 
> real quick question, price not a concern, which player is going to give me the best picture quality, hooked up straight from player into tv (pro 151fd)



Oppo BDP-103.


----------



## Duffinator

Well my Oppo 93 died so I need to replace it. Are there any other 3D BD DVD players with two HDMI outputs out there that are hopefully more reliable? This will be connected to a Panasonic 65VT30 and Denon 3808. Budget is $500.


I also need a new player for my bedroom. What's the best player for $100 or less? Thanks


----------



## bass excavator

I'm also looking at the 103 BUT with DTS MDA or Dolby Atmos coming into the home in about a year or year and a half or so, does anybody think that the upcoming players would have to have MDA or Atmos capability rendering current players obsolete?


Thanks


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15240#post_23487404
> 
> 
> Well my Oppo 93 died so I need to replace it.



OPPO has very reasonable fixed price out of warranty service. Contact them and ask.


-Bill


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass excavator*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15240#post_23487463
> 
> 
> I'm also looking at the 103 BUT with DTS MDA or Dolby Atmos coming into the home in about a year or year and a half or so, does anybody think that the upcoming players would have to have MDA or Atmos capability rendering current players obsolete?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I don't think you have anything to worry about. My understanding is that Blu-ray cannot be extended to support those new audio formats, so they won't likely be relevant until a new delivery format is designed (perhaps to support 4k). And how long will it take for a reasonable amount of content to become available on any new delivery format that would support these audio formats and for adoption to be widespread enough to bring costs down? Most BD titles don't even have 7.1 soundtracks at this point and I would bet a fairly small minority of consumers are even taking full advantage of that format.


I love surround sound and it's great that Dolby and DTS are still trying to innovate, but in my mind 7.1 lossless is more than enough for most consumers.


----------



## mijotter

Setup List:


Onkyo 809 Receiver

7.1 surround sound

Panny ae8000 Projector


Looking in to BD players now and need to know what features I need for a top notch performance, my budget is $150 max.


Do I need a player with the 7.1 output? (Need answered please)

Upscaling quality is fairly important as I have a fair share of TV DVD's.

At least 1 USB port is a must.

I could careless about 3D.

An SD slot would be a very nice bonus.

Good DLNA.

Able to connect with my Kindle Fire HD.


Was eye balling the Sony 5100 unless someone tells me otherwise...


Thank you.


----------



## Thinkdifferent

Hello Fellow Members,


I have asked the below question on "Samsung Blue-ray Player BD-F7500 Discussion Thread" and else on Blue Ray forum, I guess I posted in wrong place as did not get any answer, hence I'm here asking the same question here, hope I'm in the right place this time, if not? the please forgive me as this is my first post here I guess.


I'd like to buy this player, Samsung BD-F7500 because it has Analogue 7.1 out, I have old ROTEL 1067" receiver WITHOUT HDMI, and want a player with analogue output with internal on player "Dolby True-HD and Dolby-HDMA processing" and easy to do the base management, AS I guess the bass to the subwoofer will be controlled by the player as opposed to the receiver?


will it work with my old ROTEL 1067, will I be able to enjoy Blue Ray Sound throug this receivers analogue input? I do not wan to replace my excellent/gutsy receiver... just because of its great sound quality.


Hoe difficult it would be setting-up this player with my Rotel Receiver.


any input/help in setting this up with LPCM? etc. is appreciated as I'm not that knowledgeable in this... and any link that will make it easy for me to get this setup and running with my Rotel-1067 to enjoy the new True-HD formates would be of a great help.


appreciate any forum experts help and advice. OR any other alternative player which can to internal decoding with 7.1 analogue connection, importantly easy to configure.


thanks in advance.


Regards


----------



## Selden Ball

Panasonic's DMP-BDT500 (~$275) has 7.1 analog outputs and has gotten good reviews.

Oppo's BDP103 (~$500) has 7.1 analog outputs and has gotten excellent reviews.

Oppo's BDP105 (~$1200) has 7.1 analog outputs and has gotten rave reviews.


They all support dual HDMI outputs, and can downscale Dolby and DTS lossless audio formats to stereo PCM over digital audio outputs.


I use a Sony BDP with HDMI so cannot comment on their ease of use.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thinkdifferent*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15240#post_23492939
> 
> 
> Hello Fellow Members,
> 
> 
> I have asked the below question on "Samsung Blue-ray Player BD-F7500 Discussion Thread" and else on Blue Ray forum, I guess I posted in wrong place as did not get any answer, hence I'm here asking the same question here, hope I'm in the right place this time, if not? the please forgive me as this is my first post here I guess.
> 
> 
> I'd like to buy this player, Samsung BD-F7500 because it has Analogue 7.1 out, I have old ROTEL 1067" receiver WITHOUT HDMI, and want a player with analogue output with internal on player "Dolby True-HD and Dolby-HDMA processing" and easy to do the base management, AS I guess the bass to the subwoofer will be controlled by the player as opposed to the receiver?
> 
> 
> will it work with my old ROTEL 1067, will I be able to enjoy Blue Ray Sound throug this receivers analogue input? I do not wan to replace my excellent/gutsy receiver... just because of its great sound quality.
> 
> 
> Hoe difficult it would be setting-up this player with my Rotel Receiver.
> 
> 
> any input/help in setting this up with LPCM? etc. is appreciated as I'm not that knowledgeable in this... and any link that will make it easy for me to get this setup and running with my Rotel-1067 to enjoy the new True-HD formates would be of a great help.
> 
> 
> appreciate any forum experts help and advice. OR any other alternative player which can to internal decoding with 7.1 analogue connection, importantly easy to configure.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Regards


Honestly. Having had a previous Samsung, they are not on my list. Looking for analog audio, the Panasonic 500 or the Oppo 103 would be better choices. Any of them will work, though. Set the audio to PCM.


S~


----------



## BIslander

The challenge with multichannel analog is getting the bass output right without screwing up your digital calibration. LFE is 10dB low coming out of the player and must be boosted in the processor. When using bass management in the player, the sub output is dropped another 5dB. If you simply turn up the sub output to get the proper level for MCH analog, your digital inputs will end up with too much bass. I am not familiar with Rotel, but many processors have a specific setting to boost the sub for analog that does not affect digital sources.


You should not need to set the player output to PCM, as it will decode the track being played regardless of the the digital bitstream/PM setting. However, with some players, you need to set Secondary Audio to Off. Otherwise it will use the lossy version instead of the lossless one. That's true with Panasonics, but not with Oppo or Samsung.


While I use MCH analog myself for the same reason you are considering it, I should point out that the high bitrate lossy codecs on Blu-ray sound great, rivaling lossless in quality. So, it is unlikely you will hear any difference when using analog. Plus, you cannot apply DSPs such as PLIIx to the analog inputs. If you have a 7.1 system, your rear speakers will be silent most of the time since the vast majority of BDs have 5.1 tracks.


----------



## hanshotfirst1138

I want something region-free (ABC 0-9) that can do apps (Hulu, Netflix, YouTube, BD Live, etc.) via wifi, upscales, and is between the $200-300 range. Does any such thing exist? I've been combing eBay and cross-referencing it with Amazon, the reviews for most players in that range are quite middling, and of course you get what you pay for. Is there such a player?




God, I miss the days when I could buy a player and the store and just tweak the damn thing with the remote. You know, I bend over backwards to actually buy the damn imports and actually pay for the damn things instead of downloads and stuff, but they don't make it easy.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15240#post_23495199
> 
> 
> The challenge with multichannel analog is getting the bass output right without screwing up your digital calibration. LFE is 10dB low coming out of the player and must be boosted in the processor. When using bass management in the player, the sub output is dropped another 5dB. If you simply turn up the sub output to get the proper level for MCH analog, your digital inputs will end up with too much bass. I am not familiar with Rotel, but many processors have a specific setting to boost the sub for analog that does not affect digital sources.
> 
> 
> You should not need to set the player output to PCM, as it will decode the track being played regardless of the the digital bitstream/PM setting. However, with some players, you need to set Secondary Audio to Off. Otherwise it will use the lossy version instead of the lossless one. That's true with Panasonics, but not with Oppo or Samsung.
> 
> 
> While I use MCH analog myself for the same reason you are considering it, I should point out that the high bitrate lossy codecs on Blu-ray sound great, rivaling lossless in quality. So, it is unlikely you will hear any difference when using analog. Plus, you cannot apply DSPs such as PLIIx to the analog inputs. If you have a 7.1 system, your rear speakers will be silent most of the time since the vast majority of BDs have 5.1 tracks.



Really good points, the OP has a non-HDMI AVR though, and needs the multi channel analog connections to take advantage of the lossless codecs.


If the budget is right, I'd go with the Oppo 105, if less, the 103. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15240#post_23500734
> 
> 
> ...the OP has a non-HDMI AVR though, and needs the multi channel analog connections to take advantage of the lossless codecs.


Didn't my post address that issue?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15240#post_23495199
> 
> 
> While I use MCH analog myself for the same reason you are considering it, I should point out that the high bitrate lossy codecs on Blu-ray sound great, rivaling lossless in quality. So, it is unlikely you will hear any difference when using analog.


----------



## Sleepybear

NEW REQUEST:


Is there a Blu-Ray player available that has DVR recording capabilities? Non-subsciber type for OTA and antenna? Thanks


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sleepybear*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15240#post_23501580
> 
> 
> NEW REQUEST:
> 
> 
> Is there a Blu-Ray player available that has DVR recording capabilities? Non-subsciber type for OTA and antenna? Thanks


That would be a PC with a BD drive and HD Homerun tuner. But I'd recommend you stick with a normal BD player and a PC for your DVR. BD on a PC is a big PITA.


----------



## Sleepybear

All right, Thank You.. *Between the Samsung BD-F7500 and the Sony BDPS790 what's the better unit or another in that class I don't know about.*

I'd like the player to be friendly with identifying discs correctly. Also would like it to be easy to use for music CDs incl.MP3's. We don't have a CD player so this will be in use for that all the time also.

And JPEG files put on to disc (have heard stories that some players take the discs files out of sequence like dates and file groupings). I also would like it to be friendly for Ipod play through the USB port if possible.


----------



## BillP

Sleepybear, I prefer Sony (or Panny or Oppo) over Samsung due to better reliability and better customer service. The 790 is an excellent player.


----------



## Jdgate

Back again for some Blu Ray player suggestions. I scrapped my original plan which was a Marantz player. I still like the thought of an Oppo 103 but realize it is way more player than I probably need and probably don't need to spend that much on Blu Ray player. My current experience with blu ray players is a Sony PS3 on Pioneer Kuro and POS Samsung relegated to workout room duty (when it works). I will play the occasional Music CD's but I mostly stream my audio. I am most interested in video quality, maybe up-conversion but I have the Epson and Onkyo for that also.


I have:

Epson 5020ub projector

Onkyo 818 receiver

Apple TV

(possibly Plex or XBMC setup through a dedicated computer soon)


I am looking for:

Fast load times

Video Quality

3D playback

Possibly Amazon streaming ability (since apple TV does not have it)

Wired internet (I can use WiFi but prefer the ability to go wired)

Controllable through iRule (should not be a problem with any new receiver)


I don't need

Analog outputs

multi region ability

DVDA or SACD capability

Any player made by Samsung


----------



## teachsac

^^^^^^^^^^^


I would probably go with the Sony 5100. It supports Amazon w/DD 5.1 when available, is a reliable streamer, quick start, etc. As far as iRule. Couldn't answer that.


S~


----------



## HDPERSON




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jdgate*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15240#post_23503877
> 
> 
> Back again for some Blu Ray player suggestions. I scrapped my original plan which was a Marantz player. I still like the thought of an Oppo 103 but realize it is way more player than I probably need and probably don't need to spend that much on Blu Ray player. My current experience with blu ray players is a Sony PS3 on Pioneer Kuro and POS Samsung relegated to workout room duty (when it works). I will play the occasional Music CD's but I mostly stream my audio. I am most interested in video quality, maybe up-conversion but I have the Epson and Onkyo for that also.
> 
> 
> I have:
> 
> Epson 5020ub projector
> 
> Onkyo 818 receiver
> 
> Apple TV
> 
> (possibly Plex or XBMC setup through a dedicated computer soon)
> 
> 
> I am looking for:
> 
> Fast load times
> 
> Video Quality
> 
> 3D playback
> 
> Possibly Amazon streaming ability (since apple TV does not have it)
> 
> Wired internet (I can use WiFi but prefer the ability to go wired)
> 
> Controllable through iRule (should not be a problem with any new receiver)
> 
> 
> I don't need
> 
> Analog outputs
> 
> multi region ability
> 
> DVDA or SACD capability
> 
> Any player made by Samsung



The Sony S5100 has the best picture for BD and DVD, I ever saw. It use the same triluminis color as their 4K TVs. The sound quality is great also. I replaced the three S790s with these players. I got it at Cosco for $109.99 with an HDMI included made by JEA (Japanese electronic aviation, which makes electronic equipment for companies only).


----------



## Jdgate

After doing some reading on the Sony 5100, I ordered one. Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## virii01

Hey guys, looking for a little advice. I'm looking to upgrade from my 1st gen BDP (Sony BDP-S1). It's been great but it's painfully slow and doesn't offer any of the new interactive/connectivity features.


Additionally, I recently upgraded to one of those newfangled 3d TVs so it might be fun for the family to play with that. On that note, my receiver is only 1.2 spec so I'll need a player with dual HDMI outputs so I can send one to the receiver and one to the TV.


With that limiting requirement (Dual HDMI out), it looks like I'm left with the following options for current model players (budget


----------



## Rich86

You have obviously have had very reliable service from your 1st gen Sony. I also have had excellent performance from my Sony model players.

The need for firmware updates seems to be minimal with the Sony players, as they play most anything without a slew of updates being needed.

The 790 seems to get very favorable comments in here (and elsewhere that I have seen).

If it was me - I'd stick to a Sony.

Be forewarned that new players (licensed from Feb. 2012 on) have cinavia built into the firmware to mute audio if playing a copy of a cinavia infected movie title.

If you only play commercially made originals, this should not be an issue for you.


----------



## BillP

Virii, I'd stick with the Oppo, Sony, or Panny. You can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## virii01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15240#post_23507740
> 
> 
> Virii, I'd stick with the Oppo, Sony, or Panny. You can't go wrong with any of them.



One thing I forgot to mention is that my TV is also a Panny (ST50). Is the Viera Link feature worth anything if I use a remote like the Harmony One?


----------



## virii01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich86*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15240#post_23507587
> 
> 
> You have obviously have had very reliable service from your 1st gen Sony. I also have had excellent performance from my Sony model players.
> 
> The need for firmware updates seems to be minimal with the Sony players, as they play most anything without a slew of updates being needed.
> 
> The 790 seems to get very favorable comments in here (and elsewhere that I have seen).
> 
> If it was me - I'd stick to a Sony.
> 
> Be forewarned that new players (licensed from Feb. 2012 on) have cinavia built into the firmware to mute audio if playing a copy of a cinavia infected movie title.
> 
> If you only play commercially made originals, this should not be an issue for you.



Good point. Despite this thing being a veritable dinosaur in terms of BDP tech, the S1 has been a workhorse for me and played everything I've thrown at it....as long as I take the time to download the firmware from Sony's website, burn it to a DVD (not a CD since it can't play CDs). Still, impressive support for a device that's over 6 years old.


----------



## teachsac

My preferences based on use:


BD/DVD, maybe NF: Panasonic 500 5.1 support for NF only


Online Services: Sony s790 supports 5.1 for both Amazon and NF


Universal: DVD-A, SACD, DLNA streaming, Oppo


I find HDMICEC protocols like VierraLink to be a PITA. Rather do it my way.


S~


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *virii01*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15240#post_23508058
> 
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention is that my TV is also a Panny (ST50). Is the Viera Link feature worth anything if I use a remote like the Harmony One?



Viera Link is a trade name for a standard feature: HDMI-CEC ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI-CEC#CEC ).


I think most people using a universal remote turn off CEC.


-Bill


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15270#post_23508158
> 
> 
> I think most people using a universal remote turn off CEC.
> 
> 
> -Bill


Make that "most people using a harmony remote". On my universal (not harmony), CEC makes my macros much simpler and faster. For example, "Watch Bluray" on my remote has a just single command rather than 5 or more and several delays: BD discrete On. CEC then handles powering up and switching inputs on all other devices involved. No harmony state tracking to confuse. Works beautifully.


----------



## The_Donster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The_Donster*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15210#post_23438775
> 
> 
> So does anyone know anything about the Sony BDP-BX510Z? I saw this at Costco and wondering if this is a step up from the S5100 or am I better off getting that one? I kind of wish it had the look of the Product Image
> 
> Samsung BD-FM57C. Still, this is going in the bedroom, so I'm not going to stress it too much.



Finally picked this up last Friday and I am loving it. It is indeed the big box version of the Sony BDP-S5100 and I'm enjoying it quite a bit. Haven't really broke it in as much as I'd like. Mainly because we celebrated our 4 year olds birthday over the weekend. Watched Despicable Me on it and it looked beautiful. Also been streaming with it and it is a breeze. I'm actually considering selling my Samsung BD-D5700 and getting another one for downstairs. That, or just wait until the One or PS4 finally hit. Although I have considered just getting a PS3 until both get a bigger library. Thank you guys for your input. Much more help than I was getting elsewhere.


----------



## Snake-87

Hello, I have WDTV and i want to play (10bit) Videos but it wont work on it, What is the best media players that support 10 Bits videos ? thanks alot


----------



## SuperBobo

Is the Sony BDP-S3100 the same as the BDP-S5100 minus the 3D support?

I dont need the 3D support but need a flat surface to stack something small on it. The 5100s trying to look cool but horrible for stacking :~


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SuperBobo*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15270#post_23531045
> 
> 
> Is the Sony BDP-S3100 the same as the BDP-S5100 minus the 3D support?


Almost. Check out the chart here:
http://www.amazon.com/Sony-BDP-S3100-Blu-ray-Player-Wi-Fi/dp/B00AWKC0EC


----------



## RobertSmith8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15210#post_23467186
> 
> 
> Note: I don't use any 3D content and am not sure off hand if the Sony players can play 3D content via DLNA and/or what limitations may apply, though they can play 3D Blu-ray discs. Some 3D BD players may not support 3D playback of local media files via network or USB drive, so keep that in mind.


Hi, today I have two DLNA media servers, Synology Media Server and Plex running on Mac mini (media on Synology NAS). Plex can't play full 3D HD and Mac mini doesn't support DTS-HD / Dolby TrueHD so what i'm looking for is a BD player with or without blu ray drive, a Digital Media Player (DMP) what "pull" content from a DLNA server


Requirements, all media is on NAS

Full 3D HD using DLNA

DTS-HD / Dolby TrueHS using DLNA
_(for the future 4K)_


I can't find information when reading spec. about 3D and Audio playback using DLNA of local media for:

LG BP 730

Sony BDP S5100

Marantx UD5007 _(I have a Marantz SR7007, can connect to both media server using DLNA for playback photo and audio)_

Panasonic DMP-BDT 330

Oppo BDP-103


----------



## jedimastergrant

I need a Blu Ray player and a streamer for my living room. I currently have the PS3 slim but I plan to do my gaming in my dedicated theater that is being built so the PS3 will migrate there soon.


I would just get another PS3 but I have been having problems recently with my PS3 harmony adaptor and since they cost upwards of $50 I thought I would explore some cheaper options.


I would like:


Bd playback that just works (as in no hiccups or glitches or discs that won't play)


Streaming for Netflix, Prime, Pandora, etc. (again I want it to be as smooth of an experience as possible.


I need WiFi too.


If I need to get another PS3 and another harmony adaptor so be it but I want to see if there are other good (and cheap) players/streamers out there.


Looking for under $200. More than that and it is PS3 territory. At that point I would choose to spend more to get something I know works very well. I would expect a price drop this year with the PS4 coming out soon. My PS4 will be going in the dedicated room as well.


----------



## mdavej

^^^

Sony 3100 ~$100


----------



## jedimastergrant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15270#post_23539414
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Sony 3100 ~$100



Thanks for the suggestion. The price is right that's for sure. It has all of the features I need.


Do you know what the netflix interface is like on the 3100? I do like netflix on the PS3.


One thing I am finding with all these players is there seem to be too many people complaining in the customer reviews about streaming difficulties. It always ends up scaring me off before I can pull the trigger. I am not sure if it involves issues outside of the player itself or it has to do with a lack of firmware updates. Can anyone shed light on this issue/nonissue?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedimastergrant*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15270#post_23539698
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. The price is right that's for sure. It has all of the features I need.
> 
> 
> Do you know what the netflix interface is like on the 3100? I do like netflix on the PS3.
> 
> 
> One thing I am finding with all these players is there seem to be too many people complaining in the customer reviews about streaming difficulties. It always ends up scaring me off before I can pull the trigger. I am not sure if it involves issues outside of the player itself or it has to do with a lack of firmware updates. Can anyone shed light on this issue/nonissue?


The 3100's Netflix interface is pretty much identical to PS3 as I recall (been a while since I've had a PS3).


As far as streaming difficulties go, on sony at least, those appear to mostly be the user's network issues or range, issues outside the player as you said. If your PS3 works over wifi today, a 3100 in the same spot should work exactly the same. And sony is very good about updates on their standalone players.However, updates on all players do tend to end after about 2 years. I expect with the PS4 coming out, PS3 updates will end in a few years as well.


Since I don't need wifi, I have the 3100's wired cousin, the 1100, which I got used on amazon for $50 shipped. It's an awesome player. I've had sony blu-ray players on an off since BD was invented and have always had good luck with them. In terms of value and overall features and performance, they are hard to beat. I don't miss the PS3's slowness, heft, heat, noise, power usage or lack of IR in the least.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedimastergrant*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15270#post_23539698
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. The price is right that's for sure. It has all of the features I need.
> 
> 
> Do you know what the netflix interface is like on the 3100? I do like netflix on the PS3.
> 
> 
> One thing I am finding with all these players is there seem to be too many people complaining in the customer reviews about streaming difficulties. It always ends up scaring me off before I can pull the trigger. I am not sure if it involves issues outside of the player itself or it has to do with a lack of firmware updates. Can anyone shed light on this issue/nonissue?



As mdavej mentions, you are much better off if you use a wired connection. I'd go with his recommendation, and if the wired situation works for you, use that.


----------



## jedimastergrant

Thanks mdavej,


It looks like a great option. Almost there. Is there a slot loading player out there?


----------



## jedimastergrant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15270#post_23540652
> 
> 
> As mdavej mentions, you are much better off if you use a wired connection. I'd go with his recommendation, and if the wired situation works for you, use that.



I have recently reworked my wiring in my house to move my nerve center down to the basement so my dedicated space will be wired. I am in the process of bringing wires to other areas including the living room area. It was wired before actually before I switched things around. I don't know how long it will be before it is wired again. I just need to run the cable from one end of the room to the other and hide it somehow and then terminate the end of the Cat6 cable which I have never attempted. So in the meantime it will need to be WiFi.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedimastergrant*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15270#post_23540691
> 
> 
> I have recently reworked my wiring in my house to move my nerve center down to the basement so my dedicated space will be wired. I am in the process of bringing wires to other areas including the living room area. It was wired before actually before I switched things around. I don't know how long it will be before it is wired again. I just need to run the cable from one end of the room to the other and hide it somehow and then terminate the end of the Cat6 cable which I have never attempted. So in the meantime it will need to be WiFi.



You can get great advice on how to optimize your wireless connection here and in other forums. I have a really fast wireless router (Asus 66), and the demands for streaming are not great, but there is a lot that can interfere with the signal.


Land line portable phones, microwaves, other household items can interfere at different times with wireless performance. Other devices on the network can also cause problems (both in wired and wireless), and configuring the router for the best performance is an art. There are things you can use, like QOS settings which will prioritize your streaming to the detriment of other things, but again, this is a tradeoff.


What it comes down to is that there is a lot that can affect a streaming signal, including 'tuning' at the source if the server itself decides to scale down the size of your pipe due to too many users. Your internet provider could also be tightening the bandwidth. So some of those complaints may be tied to the wireless performance or the player's performance in truth, or really be problems somewhere up the line.


You have to consider the full path of the streaming, the player is just one component along the way.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedimastergrant*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15270#post_23540659
> 
> 
> Thanks mdavej,
> 
> 
> It looks like a great option. Almost there. Is there a slot loading player out there?


IIRC, the panny 330 and last year's 320 are slot loaders. Very nice player, but pretty limited in the local file streaming department, if that's important to you. Netflix interface is about the same as Sony's, and PQ is excellent.


----------



## teachsac

One thing to keep in mind, the Panasonic players do not support 5.1 audio when available with Amazon. NF, yes.


S~


----------



## jedimastergrant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15270#post_23541496
> 
> 
> IIRC, the panny 330 and last year's 320 are slot loaders. Very nice player, but pretty limited in the local file streaming department, if that's important to you. Netflix interface is about the same as Sony's, and PQ is excellent.



Hmm, so one of my projects after the dedicated room is done will be a server type of system. I have been looking at Synology. I would like a local cloud in my home for personal pics, videos, music, and all kinds of things. I don't currently plan to rip my blu rays to this system but is that the kind of "local file streaming" you are talking about? I think the only feature that I would like would be the music sharing. However, I think that some of the newer network enabled AVR's can do some of these things? Just curious. I really don't know. That may be an option for me.


----------



## jedimastergrant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15270#post_23541524
> 
> 
> One thing to keep in mind, the Panasonic players do not support 5.1 audio when available with Amazon. NF, yes.
> 
> 
> S~



Ahh, good to know. I do 99% of my streaming through Netflix. But, I also have Amazon Prime so that is a negative albeit a small one. Any chance it will be in a future firmware upgrade? I suppose if the 320 has been out for a year and they have not done it............


----------



## teachsac

Doubtful. Thought it would have been added with the x30, but it wasn't.


S~


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedimastergrant*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15270#post_23541642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15270#post_23541524
> 
> 
> One thing to keep in mind, the Panasonic players do not support 5.1 audio when available with Amazon. NF, yes.
> 
> 
> S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, good to know. I do 99% of my streaming through Netflix. But, I also have Amazon Prime so that is a negative albeit a small one. Any chance it will be in a future firmware upgrade? I suppose if the 320 has been out for a year and they have not done it............
Click to expand...


Having both Amazon and Netflix, I definitely appreciating having a device with 5.1 for both services. Netflix seems to have a lot of major motion pictures (example 'The Avengers') with stereo only presentations. This drives me nuts. However, when Amazon has the same titles, they often seem to have 5.1 when NF does not.


----------



## jedimastergrant

I just ordered the Sony BDP S3100. Not a slot loader but the Amazon 5.1 makes up for it. Thanks for all the help here fellas!


----------



## robnotbob

Hi Everyone:


I just got a Samsung UN32F5500 and am looking to get my first blu ray player. I've got a big regular DVD library. Questions:
I have a Roku as well as streaming through the new TV - should I care about streaming capabilities on a blu ray play?
I'm not interested in 3D and just bought a 2D tv - any reason for my to get a 3D player?
Is there any conceivable advantage to getting a Samsung player for some kind of feature compatibility with my Samsung TV?
Is there any benefit of buying a player with all the bell and whistles just to stay future proof?



I'd like to keep it under $150 and am getting blurry-eyed from comparing models - Is it me or are most of the features at a given price point the same?


HELP!


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robnotbob*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15270#post_23543226
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone:
> 
> 
> I just got a Samsung UN32F5500 and am looking to get my first blu ray player. I've got a big regular DVD library. Questions:
> I have a Roku as well as streaming through the new TV - should I care about streaming capabilities on a blu ray play?
> I'm not interested in 3D and just bought a 2D tv - any reason for my to get a 3D player?
> Is there any conceivable advantage to getting a Samsung player for some kind of feature compatibility with my Samsung TV?
> Is there any benefit of buying a player with all the bell and whistles just to stay future proof?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to keep it under $150 and am getting blurry-eyed from comparing models - Is it me or are most of the features at a given price point the same?
> 
> 
> HELP!



1. Use the Roku

2. Not really. Although it will "future proof" you a little bit if you change your mind about 3D later on.

3. In fact, I would avoid the Samsung BD players. Better options out there.


My recommendation would be the Sony 1100 or 3100 depending on if you need wirded only or wireless. Panasonic would also be a good choice. If you could find a deal on last year's 20 series, that would be a good buy. I prefer last year's model over this year's.


S~


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robnotbob*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15270#post_23543226
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone:
> 
> 
> I just got a Samsung UN32F5500 and am looking to get my first blu ray player. I've got a big regular DVD library. Questions:
> I have a Roku as well as streaming through the new TV - should I care about streaming capabilities on a blu ray play?
> I'm not interested in 3D and just bought a 2D tv - any reason for my to get a 3D player?
> Is there any conceivable advantage to getting a Samsung player for some kind of feature compatibility with my Samsung TV?
> Is there any benefit of buying a player with all the bell and whistles just to stay future proof?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to keep it under $150 and am getting blurry-eyed from comparing models - Is it me or are most of the features at a given price point the same?
> 
> 
> HELP!



The only integration type of feature you're likely to gain from going with the same manufacturer of your TV is HDMI-CEC, but most people don't use it, especially those who have universal remotes. I have two Samsung players with myself, but use them with Sony players.


I would recommend the Sony players. I have a BDP S-590 and find that my Roku 2 mostly collects dust now (Roku has more streaming apps overall, but my cable provider does not support HBO Go and most of the other apps I use frequently are on the Sony). The BDP S-5100 (2013 successor to the 590) has a strong reputation. You could go with the BDP S-3100 if you don't need 3D. However, the 5100 also includes SACD support, a front display and a rear USB port and does not sell for much more than the 3100.


I prefer the Netflix interface on the Sony players to the Roku. The Sony players also have a great YouTube app which integrates beautifully with the YouTube mobile phone app (very easy to use the phone to search for content, then play it via the player/TV). Since there doesn't seem to be any hope that Roku will get an official YouTube app anytime soon, that's something to consider.


----------



## Johnest

Hi everyone, I am going to buy my first blu ray player but because of my lack of blu knowledge I dont know which one to get.

My only requirements are :


-Able to play 3d

-video/audio quality

-reliable

-able to stream 10 bit h.264 mkv through dlna


----------



## teachsac

Reliability has not been Samsung's strong point. The Sony would probably be better. It's not so much they don't play MKV, it's the file formats inside the container that's usually the problem. Sony is reliable and one of the forum favorites. If DLNA streaming is a supeer priority, the Oppo is the best Blu-ray streaming device. Or... you could get a dedicated streaming device to go along with a BD player like the Sony 5100.


S~


----------



## thibsie

I know there're a couple solutions including Pionner bdp-150/140 etc...

But best of the cheap one would be even better










What I need:

*SACD-R (and some readers get that broken with newer firmwares, I obviously don't want a firmware to screw this up)

*SACD over HDMI, by that I mean either PCM or DSD, but not analog only.

*Display (hate powering up the TV to hear a red book CD)

*Netflix (well I may pass on this one)


What I'd like:

*DVD-Audio compatibility

*DSD *AND* PCM over HDMI

*Analog out 5.1/7.1 even nicer of course

* Nice multimedia features but I own an HDI Dune BD Prime 3.0 so not mandatory.

* Dual HDMI (so the wife doesn't need to power up the AVR)


What are the best current options?

SACD-R compatibility isn't well maintained at all, IMO.


Thank you !


----------



## teachsac

To meet all of your needs, Oppo 103/105 is the option. Most manufacturers have dropped the 5.1/7.1 analogs. Pioneer 140/150 does not have 7.1 analogs.


S~


----------



## tweakdog2

Hey Guys,


I'm currently on the look out for a Blu Ray player which does the following;

- Plays 3D SBS x264 in mkv containers from an USB NTFS Harddrive


This is basically the only thing I need atm, ISO support would be a bonus but not required.

Price is a factor.


Would I be correct in assuming the Pioneer BDP-150 would do the job?

And I read something about a CFW which would enable 3D ISO Playback is that correct? If so how would one go around acquiring and installing the CFW, have had a look at the Pioneer thread, but couldn't really find heads or tails in that thread.


Thanks!


----------



## thibsie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15270#post_23562607
> 
> 
> To meet all of your needs, Oppo 103/105 is the option. Most manufacturers have dropped the 5.1/7.1 analogs. Pioneer 140/150 does not have 7.1 analogs.
> 
> 
> S~



Yeah, which is why I don't expect to get all of it and stay cheap









Cheap is more a priority though (unfortunately).


----------



## teachsac

If you can do without analogs, Sony supports SACD.


S~


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thibsie*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15270#post_23562410
> 
> 
> What I need:
> 
> *SACD-R (and some readers get that broken with newer firmwares, I obviously don't want a firmware to screw this up)





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15270#post_23562607
> 
> 
> To meet all of your needs, Oppo 103/105 is the option. Most manufacturers have dropped the 5.1/7.1 analogs. Pioneer 140/150 does not have 7.1 analogs.
> 
> 
> S~



Sadly, recent firmware dropped SACD-R on the current OPPO players. This was a directive from the licensing authority; Sony, we presume.


Normal SACD is of course still supported.


-Bill


----------



## thibsie

Can DVD-A iso can be burnt and read without watermark (or other) problems on Pioneer BDP-440/450 ?


If impossible, rip (the DVD-A) and reading on multimedia player is annoying but OK: well, better than nothing









If possible, the Pioneer being able to read DVD-A is nicer. Otherwise a cheap Sony s480/s490/s790 should be perfect if I can get the assurance that SACD-R works (I know s790 got some problems with SACD-R).


----------



## thibsie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15300#post_23562838
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, recent firmware dropped SACD-R on the current OPPO players. This was a directive from the licensing authority; Sony, we presume.
> 
> 
> Normal SACD is of course still supported.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Yep, funny since Sony is/was one of the guys providing SACD-R support


----------



## soran123

Recording on Blu-Ray - are there Blu-Ray recorders? If so, which models are recommended?


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soran123*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15300#post_23563466
> 
> 
> Recording on Blu-Ray - are there Blu-Ray recorders? If so, which models are recommended?



If you are speaking of set top Blu-ray recorders to record video from a television service, they are not available in the US. There have been products like this sold in other regions, but they would not work in the US (not sure what region you are in).


An alternative would be to use a tuning device or PVR with a computer to record content. You can then burn a Blu-ray Disc from the PC using a BD writer and Blu-ray authoring software, provided that the content is not protected.


----------



## soran123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15300#post_23564643
> 
> 
> If you are speaking of set top Blu-ray recorders to record video from a television service, they are not available in the US. There have been products like this sold in other regions, but they would not work in the US (not sure what region you are in).
> 
> 
> An alternative would be to use a tuning device or PVR with a computer to record content. You can then burn a Blu-ray Disc from the PC using a BD writer and Blu-ray authoring software, provided that the content is not protected.



That sucks. What about if you had a region-free TV, wouldn't a set-top recorder from Europe work in that case? What types of contenta re typically copy-protected, and does this protection prevent DVD recording?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soran123*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15300#post_23564734
> 
> 
> That sucks. What about if you had a region-free TV, wouldn't a set-top recorder from Europe work in that case? What types of contenta re typically copy-protected, and does this protection prevent DVD recording?


What the heck is a region-free TV? Anyway, what is your goal here? You can already copy/rip/burn any DVD or blu-ray or recorded/streamed content you want with a PC. Why spend thousands importing some incompatible, stand-alone BD recorder? You are trying to solve a problem that has already been solved. And at a buck per disc, burning a BD is just as expensive as renting from Redbox. So what's the point?


----------



## soran123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15300#post_23564917
> 
> 
> ...what is your goal here? You can already copy/rip/burn any DVD or blu-ray or recorded/streamed content you want with a PC. Why spend thousands importing some incompatible, stand-alone BD recorder? You are trying to solve a problem that has already been solved. And at a buck per disc, burning a BD is just as expensive as renting from Redbox. So what's the point?



Remember VCRs? You could set them up to record your favorite shows and watch them later. I don't see how you would do that with a PC - that's the point.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soran123*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15300#post_23565136
> 
> 
> Remember VCRs? You could set them up to record your favorite shows and watch them later. I don't see how you would do that with a PC - that's the point.


No offense, but have you been in a coma the past few years? I've been doing that for years, as have thousands of others. I'm doing it as we speak with THIS . You can also do it with THIS or THIS , for example. If you prefer some kind of standalone recorder, you can also pick up one of THOSE at your local walmart. I've used all of these since the end of the VCR era, and they all work beautifully. I have about 200 hrs of HD programming on my PC at the moment that I recorded. I can play recorded or live TV from my 120-something HD channels on any of the 5 TVs in my house as well as any device in the world that has an internet connection. I can record 4 channels at once, but you could record 24 at once if you wanted. It's way beyond anything VCRs ever dreamed of.


A blu-ray recorder, even if you could get one at a reasonable price that worked in the US, is not a good solution. If you got a $3600 JVC BD recorder, that would have paid for 15 years of cable/satellite DVR fees. And that doesn't even include the cost of blank media. Plus, you get no guide interface, no tuners, nothing. Just one disc at a time, connected to some kind of tuner that probably won't even output an non-copy-protected signal that you could record. It just doesn't make sense.


But we are getting way off topic, so please visit the HTPC forum to continue this discussion if VCR-style recording for the modern era is your goal. There are tons of options and detailed instructions there. If you prefer a low tech solution without a PC, check out the DVD Recorder forum . If neither of those is your cup of tea, get a Tivo or DTV Pal or something like that. There are many, many VCR alternatives these days, not to mention every cable and satellite company's own leased DVR solutions.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15300#post_23565625
> 
> 
> No offense, but have you been in a coma the past few years? I've been doing that for years, as have thousands of others. I'm doing it as we speak with THIS . You can also do it with THIS or THIS , for example. If you prefer some kind of standalone recorder, you can also pick up one of THOSE at your local walmart. I've used all of these since the end of the VCR era, and they all work beautifully. I have about 200 hrs of HD programming on my PC at the moment that I recorded. I can play recorded or live TV from my 120-something HD channels on any of the 5 TVs in my house as well as any device in the world that has an internet connection. I can record 4 channels at once, but you could record 24 at once if you wanted. It's way beyond anything VCRs ever dreamed of.
> 
> 
> A blu-ray recorder, even if you could get one at a reasonable price that worked in the US, is not a good solution. If you got a $3600 JVC BD recorder, that would have paid for 15 years of cable/satellite DVR fees. And that doesn't even include the cost of blank media. Plus, you get no guide interface, no tuners, nothing. Just one disc at a time, connected to some kind of tuner that probably won't even output an non-copy-protected signal that you could record. It just doesn't make sense.
> 
> 
> But we are getting way off topic, so please visit the HTPC forum to continue this discussion if VCR-style recording for the modern era is your goal. There are tons of options and detailed instructions there. If you prefer a low tech solution without a PC, check out the DVD Recorder forum . If neither of those is your cup of tea, get a Tivo or DTV Pal or something like that. There are many, many VCR alternatives these days, not to mention every cable and satellite company's own leased DVR solutions.




+1


I agree with Mdavej. I used DVD recorders for years and they were great for transferring VHS tapes to DVD, but they have the same limitations as VCRs in that if you want decent quality standard definition recordings, you need to constantly change discs (at least with the ones that don't have hard drives) and they can't take advantage of HD content. With an HD Homerun Prime and Windows Media center your computer becomes a DVR, you can schedule programs weeks in advance and record HD video at the same quality as your cable provider sends it, but you can also edit, save and burn the recordings to disc if they're marked as "Copy Freely". I have Comcast, which allows me to copy everything except Premium content (like HBO). However, the ability to do this varies by provider -- some providers mark almost everything "Copy Once", in which case you can watch content in Windows Media Center, but not much else. There are HD systems (Haupage makes some) that use the analog hole (component video) to work around this with a quality trade off.


But even where standalone Blu-ray recorders are available, they are cost prohibitive and I believe some of them may only allow you to record home videos and things like that. And why waste a bunch of BD media, when you can just record to a hard drive and pipe it over your network? I use Serviio DLNA server to make the content I archive with my HD Homerun Prime on my network and then use my Sony BDP-S590 player to watch that content later on demand. I only use optical media now to watch BDs and DVDs I have purchased or rented. I do not miss the days of recording directly to tape or disc at all.


----------



## virii01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *virii01*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15240#post_23507445
> 
> 
> Hey guys, looking for a little advice. I'm looking to upgrade from my 1st gen BDP (Sony BDP-S1). It's been great but it's painfully slow and doesn't offer any of the new interactive/connectivity features.
> 
> 
> Additionally, I recently upgraded to one of those newfangled 3d TVs so it might be fun for the family to play with that. On that note, my receiver is only 1.2 spec so I'll need a player with dual HDMI outputs so I can send one to the receiver and one to the TV.
> 
> 
> With that limiting requirement (Dual HDMI out), it looks like I'm left with the following options for current model players (budget


----------



## wargod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15300#post_23565625
> 
> 
> No offense, but have you been in a coma the past few years? I've been doing that for years, as have thousands of others. I'm doing it as we speak with THIS . You can also do it with THIS or THIS , for example. If you prefer some kind of standalone recorder, you can also pick up one of THOSE at your local walmart. I've used all of these since the end of the VCR era, and they all work beautifully. I have about 200 hrs of HD programming on my PC at the moment that I recorded. I can play recorded or live TV from my 120-something HD channels on any of the 5 TVs in my house as well as any device in the world that has an internet connection. I can record 4 channels at once, but you could record 24 at once if you wanted. It's way beyond anything VCRs ever dreamed of.
> 
> 
> A blu-ray recorder, even if you could get one at a reasonable price that worked in the US, is not a good solution. If you got a $3600 JVC BD recorder, that would have paid for 15 years of cable/satellite DVR fees. And that doesn't even include the cost of blank media. Plus, you get no guide interface, no tuners, nothing. Just one disc at a time, connected to some kind of tuner that probably won't even output an non-copy-protected signal that you could record. It just doesn't make sense.
> 
> 
> But we are getting way off topic, so please visit the HTPC forum to continue this discussion if VCR-style recording for the modern era is your goal. There are tons of options and detailed instructions there. If you prefer a low tech solution without a PC, check out the DVD Recorder forum . If neither of those is your cup of tea, get a Tivo or DTV Pal or something like that. There are many, many VCR alternatives these days, not to mention every cable and satellite company's own leased DVR solutions.



It's funny how VCR's could record TV, but now even with the most sufisticated devices hooked to the TV, you have to use a PC to acomplish a task that was once done easily over 20 years ago. This should be a standard option on Blue Ray players.


----------



## BIslander

Technology isn't the problem. Rather, content providers have considerable interest in preventing piracy. Of course, you can still record VHS or DVD copies fairly easily.


----------



## wargod

Samsung BD-F7500 vs Sony BDPS790


Which one is better and why? I was considering the BDP-S5100 but is the F7500 that much better of an upgrade?


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wargod*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15300#post_23567744
> 
> 
> Samsung BD-F7500 vs Sony BDPS790
> 
> 
> Which one is better and why? I was considering the BDP-S5100 but is the F7500 that much better of an upgrade?



Personally I would go with the Sony (which is an excellent player) since I avoid all Samsung players due to (IMO) poor reliability. If you're looking for an upgrade from the Sony, look into the Oppos (103 and 105).


----------



## The_Donster

I'm with Bill on this. I'm a former Samsung BD owner and thanks to some assistance here I picked up the S5100 owner(x2). As he pointed out, they are unreliable and overpriced for what you get. Mine is in the closet and has been reduced to "in case of emergency" mode because I can't sell it and get even half of what I paid for it.


----------



## wargod

Sony it is. Thanks!


----------



## tienvg

Looking for a basic 3D player for my new LG TV. Any suggestions?


----------



## Selden Ball

"Basic" players aren't 3D. The standard 3D player recommendation is the Sony BDP-S5100. It has slightly better streaming capabilities than Panasonic's players, which also are quite good.


----------



## tienvg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15300#post_23574578
> 
> 
> "Basic" players aren't 3D. The standard 3D player recommendation is the Sony BDP-S5100. It has slightly better streaming capabilities than Panasonic's players, which also are quite good.



Thanks. Is there a different type of hdmi cable I need to use?


----------



## Merrick97

Is there any 3d bluray player that will play a 3D bluray on a 2D TV in 2D?


The obvious question to ask is why not just use the 2D bluray?


Simple.


I want to watch Titanic in an open frame widescreen, but I don't have a 3D TV.


Yes, I love the film that much.


----------



## dortiz

Was looking at the Sony but need optical out. Whats the next best choice for Blue ray 3d and optical out without going up to Oppo level?


Thanks


----------



## BillP

I believe most 3D movies also have a 2D version on the disc. It's not a limitation of the player (all 3D players will play the 2D version), but rather what's in the BluRay box and whether or not the studio included the 2D version.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dortiz*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15300#post_23574732
> 
> 
> Was looking at the Sony but need optical out. Whats the next best choice for Blue ray 3d and optical out without going up to Oppo level?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Panasonic uses optical. What are your other requirements?


S~


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tienvg*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15300#post_23574637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15300#post_23574578
> 
> 
> "Basic" players aren't 3D. The standard 3D player recommendation is the Sony BDP-S5100. It has slightly better streaming capabilities than Panasonic's players, which also are quite good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Is there a different type of hdmi cable I need to use?
Click to expand...


The cable needs to be certified "High Speed". Gold plating and fancy names are not necessary, just more expensive.


There are four common HDMI cable types:

1. "Standard Speed" supports up to 720p and 1080i

2. "High Speed" supports up to 1080p, 3D and 4K

3. "Standard Speed with Ethernet"

4. "High Speed with Ethernet"

The latter two types work fine without Ethernet, but are unnecessary: no home entertainment equipment actually provides Ethernet over HDMI cables.









If the cable run is "short" (less than 6 ft, perhaps), often Standard Speed cables will work for the higher datarates, but that can't be guaranteed. Similarly, if a cable run is "long" (more than about 25 ft), often even High Speed cables need additional electronics to minimize signal degredation. The usual signs of an inadequate cable are "sparklies" in the image where individual pixels are lost, or dropouts where the image and/or audio stop getting through for a brief time.


Monoprice's Redmere cables are popular because they have the electronics already built into them. As a result, they can be thinner, lighter and more flexible and still deliver the data.


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15300#post_23574836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dortiz*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15300#post_23574732
> 
> 
> Was looking at the Sony but need optical out. Whats the next best choice for Blue ray 3d and optical out without going up to Oppo level?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Panasonic uses optical. What are your other requirements?
> 
> 
> S~
Click to expand...


Coax to optical adapters are relatively inexpensive, typically $20-$40.


----------



## fritowrdo

Looking to add DLNA functionality to my home office.


Current setup:


1. TV - Sony tube TV with component but component is broke.

2. Basic Toshiba DVD player - Connected to TV via composite and AVR via coax.

3. AVR - Onkyo TX-SR304.


I have two AVRs that support DLNA along with my Oppo BDP-93 but those are in other rooms.


Any recommended Blu-Rays that support DLNA along with composite out or are there better options via AVR or TV upgrades?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fritowrdo*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15300#post_23576237
> 
> 
> Looking to add DLNA functionality to my home office.
> 
> 
> Current setup:
> 
> 
> 1. TV - Sony tube TV with component but component is broke.
> 
> 2. Basic Toshiba DVD player - Connected to TV via composite and AVR via coax.
> 
> 3. AVR - Onkyo TX-SR304.
> 
> 
> I have two AVRs that support DLNA along with my Oppo BDP-93 but those are in other rooms.
> 
> 
> Any recommended Blu-Rays that support DLNA along with composite out or are there better options via AVR or TV upgrades?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Time for a TV upgrade. Composite won't carry high definition video.


-Bill


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fritowrdo*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15300#post_23576237
> 
> 
> Looking to add DLNA functionality to my home office.
> 
> 
> Current setup:
> 
> 
> 1. TV - Sony tube TV with component but component is broke.
> 
> 2. Basic Toshiba DVD player - Connected to TV via composite and AVR via coax.
> 
> 3. AVR - Onkyo TX-SR304.
> 
> 
> I have two AVRs that support DLNA along with my Oppo BDP-93 but those are in other rooms.
> 
> 
> Any recommended Blu-Rays that support DLNA along with composite out or are there better options via AVR or TV upgrades?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Search out a sony bdp-s390. Has DLNA with composite out


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fritowrdo*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15300#post_23576237
> 
> 
> Looking to add DLNA functionality to my home office.
> 
> 
> Current setup:
> 
> 
> 1. TV - Sony tube TV with component but component is broke.
> 
> 2. Basic Toshiba DVD player - Connected to TV via composite and AVR via coax.
> 
> 3. AVR - Onkyo TX-SR304.
> 
> 
> I have two AVRs that support DLNA along with my Oppo BDP-93 but those are in other rooms.
> 
> 
> Any recommended Blu-Rays that support DLNA along with composite out or are there better options via AVR or TV upgrades?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




If you don't plan to buy a TV right away, I think the recommendation to seek out a BDP-S390 is good. The 2013 Blu-ray models omit analog video outputs, so you won't find any newly introduced players that are compatible with your TV. However, as others have mentioned, you won't be taking advantage of Blu-ray quality with composite outputs, so you should consider updating your TV.


What were you planning to use DLNA for? FYI, DLNA support varies significantly across devices. I believe a lot of the AVRss with DLNA are more oriented towards audio playback, whereas BD players are more oriented towards video. The Sonys are pretty good and will play audio, video and photos via DLNA, but they don't show cover art for music or allow you to view photos and play audio at the same time. Also, there is no gapless playback support for audio.


----------



## hometeamdawg

Great information on here, thanks. I searched for an answer and couldn't find much that was current.


Which Blu-Ray player brand has streaming search/browse features most like Roku?


On my Roku I can search for a program on Netflix...then if I do the same on Amazon it shows my recent search on Netflix. With my old Sony blu-ray you had to start from scratch.


I don't need a high-end unit, just blu-ray player, streaming with Amazon. 3D not required.


----------



## RafaelSmith

I am getting tired of using my noisy PS3 as my BD player.


Curious what others recommendations are for a good player ...$100-$120 range.


I really do not care about smart apps or 3D....thou wifi would be nice for getting firmware updates and such. Just good PQ which I realize is pretty much same these days ...more concerned about freezes , easy UI and load speed.


So far I have looked at Sony 3100 and Panny 230.


Thanks,


----------



## teachsac

Either would be a good choice. I personally haven't had the 3100. I have the Sony S790 and currently have the Panasonic 230. My Panasonic preference, though, is actually last year's X20 model. The 230 drive is noisy on initial disc startup. But then again, the Sony S790 drive is not quiet either. I personally do not like the Sony interface. I prefer Panasonic's.


S~


----------



## Scarpad

I've sold the PS3 I was using for my player on my LG Plasma tv and looking for a good replacement.

Mainly interested in a solid image, other things like DLNA, Apps are optional, unless the unit runs Plex natively

then I'd consider it. I already have an Oppo on my Basement HT, Don't want to break the bank. Any Suggestions?


----------



## fritowrdo

Thanks for all the replies.


The main reason is for the audio portion for the music CDs on my DLNA server.


I have the DVD player just to play music CDs while I work. The TV is actually behind where I sit and rarely gets used.


The Onkyo TX-SR304 handles the 5.1 setup in my room with ease and has served me well.


If I will get better performance out of a new AVR for DLNA, I am all ears for something like my Onkyo TX-NR509 in my bedroom.


----------



## apw2607

Although I've used my bd players and avrs for music playback with DLNA ... Personally the best devices I have to extend my server music collection is apples appletv and apples airport express. It works so seamlessly there my go to devices for music. The original Apple TV supports analog video and audio.


----------



## Nuieve

I'm done with POS Panasonic players... This is my 3rd player, BDT220, I dont know why I keep buying this garbage... If the discs has as much as microbe poop speck on it, the movie will freeze... They don't even always play new BR right... Plays just fine on PS3, but I don't have it in my theater room, so I need a separate player.


Any recommendations for a robust inexpensive player? I need something really basic, don't need any features at all, just good quality playback and ability to read scratched-to-hell Netflix blurays...


Thanks


----------



## teachsac

Haven't had any problems reading discs on any of my Panasonic players from the BD10 to BDT320. You might try the Sony. Haven't had any problems reading discs with my S790, either.


S~


----------



## Vstreamy

I'm looking for a *3D Blu-ray player* (e.g. from LG, Pioneer, Sony, Samsung, Philips, etc) that support *Blu-ray-ISO*, *DVD-ISO* and *mkv*.


Besides, the following features are desired :


- USB 2.0 or 3.0

- BD-Live or Smart TV (so with internet support), at least with the YouTube app.

- SACD and/or DVD-Audio (one can drop this demand, because there are little players (Sony, Pioneer) that support this).


The price must be less than 250 euro's.


Nice players that I have found, meeting my demands :


Asus O!Play BDS-500 (and BDS-700).


But, actually I'm looking for a more famous brand regarding to quality consumer electronics, like Samsung.


Let me know if there's such a player.


P.S.


I also found the Dune BD Prime 3.0 player, but it is too expensive for me.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vstreamy*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15330#post_23592107
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a *3D Blu-ray player* (e.g. from LG, Pioneer, Sony, Samsung, Philips, etc) that support *Blu-ray-ISO*, *DVD-ISO* and *mkv*.
> 
> 
> Besides, the following features are desired :
> 
> 
> - USB 2.0 or 3.0
> 
> - BD-Live or Smart TV (so with internet support), at least with the YouTube app.
> 
> - SACD and/or DVD-Audio (one can drop this demand, because there are little players (Sony, Pioneer) that support this).
> 
> 
> The price must be less than 250 euro's.
> 
> 
> Nice players that I have found, meeting my demands :
> 
> 
> Asus O!Play BDS-500 (and BDS-700).
> 
> 
> But, actually I'm looking for a more famous brand regarding to quality consumer electronics, like Samsung.
> 
> 
> Let me know if there's such a player.
> 
> 
> P.S.
> 
> 
> I also found the Dune BD Prime 3.0 player, but it is too expensive for me.



The major manufacturers do not offer ISO support in current players. Some did in the past and removed the feature, presumably due to objections from the content providers.


If ISO support is important you're best value is likely to get a player and a separate streamer. Sony BDP-S5100 will get you great disc playback including SACD and some MKV support. I don't follow the streamers too closely, but I think there are some reasonably priced non-mainstream devices online that can do what you need.


----------



## Xac Stegner

I recently purchased an Emotiva UMC-200, XPA-3 and XPA-200, and full Klipsch Reference surround system.


I had planned on using my PS3 fat as a blu-ray player, but I found out that it won't stream the HD audio codecs.


Now I'm in the market for a standalone blu-ray player. I've been looking around a bit on my own. I've seen the Oppo players and they look great, but might be overkill for me since I already have a really nice sound processing unit (the UMC-200) and a Mac Mini media center. Would there be any sound or video quality benefit to going with a higher end player like the Oppo, or should I stick with something simple that can stream those codecs? Any recommendations?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xac Stegner*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15330#post_23597459
> 
> 
> I recently purchased an Emotiva UMC-200, XPA-3 and XPA-200, and full Klipsch Reference surround system.
> 
> 
> I had planned on using my PS3 fat as a blu-ray player, but I found out that it won't stream the HD audio codecs.
> 
> 
> Now I'm in the market for a standalone blu-ray player. I've been looking around a bit on my own. I've seen the Oppo players and they look great, but might be overkill for me since I already have a really nice sound processing unit (the UMC-200) and a Mac Mini media center. Would there be any sound or video quality benefit to going with a higher end player like the Oppo, or should I stick with something simple that can stream those codecs? Any recommendations?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



How are you going to use it? What mix of HT / Music will you have..?


For Music:


Do you want to play stereo or multi channel lossless music disks (SACD, DVD-A)? If you're playing from a network drive, do you want lossless file support (FLAC, etc. ) ? Do you want good stereo only listening?


For HT:


I assume the UMC-200 will handle the lossless codecs, so I you'd be bitstreaming to it from your player. So any player that can handle HDMI will do. On bluray, the quality is very comparable among all players, differences will be small on smaller displays, only evident on larger. DVD is another matter entirely, if you do any significant amount of DVD viewing, you want something that can handle upscaling well.


Overall:


The tradeoff is price vs. performance. If the bulk of your use is HT and bluray, any player will probably do. The more demanding thing is DVD upscaling and the proper upscaling of streaming input. One extra that new Oppo players provide is the ability to process other sources (cable, satellite, streaming boxes) through its graphics engines to the display.


Price?


Once we know how you plan to use it, the recommendations will come in.


----------



## BIslander

Xac Stenger - Your PS3 will decode lossless tracks and produce the exact same PCM as your receiver. So, there's no need for a new player if the only issue is lossless bitstreaming.


----------



## ElJimador

Hi folks. Can anyone point me to a mid range (under $150) player that will play 1080p MKVs with HD audio off of USB, DLNA or authored BD-R? I have an older LG (BD690) that will at least play MKVs with DTS-HD, albeit silently (you have to switch to DTS core or another audio track if you've saved them), but any MKVs with Dolby TrueHD or LPCM won't play at all. The only newer player I've tried (Panny BDT230) won't even play the files w/DTS-HD and won't even give me an error message when I try to play them either like the LG does. It just hangs and then crashes instead, so I returned it.


The manufacturers do a good job burying this info in the owners' manuals about exactly which codecs/formats are allowed through the player's different playback options so I'm hoping someone who watches MKVs w/HD audio through their player will just let me know what the model is that's working for you. Thanks!


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ElJimador*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15330#post_23602372
> 
> 
> Hi folks. Can anyone point me to a mid range (under $150) player that will play 1080p MKVs with HD audio off of USB, DLNA or authored BD-R? I have an older LG (BD690) that will at least play MKVs with DTS-HD, albeit silently (you have to switch to DTS core or another audio track if you've saved them), but any MKVs with Dolby TrueHD or LPCM won't play at all. The only newer player I've tried (Panny BDT230) won't even play the files w/DTS-HD and won't even give me an error message when I try to play them either like the LG does. It just hangs and then crashes instead, so I returned it.
> 
> 
> The manufacturers do a good job burying this info in the owners' manuals about exactly which codecs/formats are allowed through the player's different playback options so I'm hoping someone who watches MKVs w/HD audio through their player will just let me know what the model is that's working for you. Thanks!



Support for HD audio formats is intentionally omitted or limited due to piracy concerns. Consumer capture devices don't use these formats, so the only use would be to play copies of commercial content. I would not expect them to make it that easy, especially at that price point.


----------



## fritowrdo

The Sony tube TV is now gone and a newer Samsung TV in its place.


I am going to do DLNA through an AVR but need a very basic Blu-Ray player.


I am looking at a Sony BDP-BX110 from Costco. The price is right and it has HDMI, ethernet and coax to hook to the non-HDMI AVR.


Mostly to play Blu-Rays and music and occasionally Netflix videos.


Anything in this price range a better choice?


Thanks


----------



## FalseAnimal

I'm new here and new to HT and quality audio, really. Looking for advice. These forums have been an awesome information source.


I'm thinking of - but not committed to - getting the Panasonic DMP-BDT230. I plan to have other devices (AppleTV, Roku) for streaming services, so I really am only concerned about CD audio quality and DVD/Blu-ray picture quality, both 2D and 3D. And I like the price.


I honestly don't know what other formats I might want/need. I'm hoping one player will be enough for both music and video. I'd like to be able to play DTS 5.1 music DVDs - and I'm not even sure what other formats would be essential.


I plan to use it with a Denon AVR-1713 and an Epson 3020e projector (but I haven't bought either one yet). Was also thinking of getting the budget-friendly Energy 5.1 Take Classic Home speakers. But I'd really like to replace the front speakers with the Wharfedale Diamond 10.1's, and perhaps use only the Diamonds for non-5.1 stuff.


Should I be considering something else, given my priorities and planned system? Any other thoughts on my planned system?


Any feedback is greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## moxie1617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FalseAnimal*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15330#post_23606912
> 
> 
> I'm new here and new to HT and quality audio, really. Looking for advice. These forums have been an awesome information source.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of - but not committed to - getting the Panasonic DMP-BDT230. I plan to have other devices (AppleTV, Roku) for streaming services, so I really am only concerned about CD audio quality and DVD/Blu-ray picture quality, both 2D and 3D. And I like the price.
> 
> 
> I honestly don't know what other formats I might want/need. I'm hoping one player will be enough for both music and video. I'd like to be able to play DTS 5.1 music DVDs - and I'm not even sure what other formats would be essential.
> 
> 
> I plan to use it with a Denon AVR-1713 and an Epson 3020e projector (but I haven't bought either one yet). Was also thinking of getting the budget-friendly Energy 5.1 Take Classic Home speakers. But I'd really like to replace the front speakers with the Wharfedale Diamond 10.1's, and perhaps use only the Diamonds for non-5.1 stuff.
> 
> 
> Should I be considering something else, given my priorities and planned system? Any other thoughts on my planned system?
> 
> 
> Any feedback is greatly appreciated! Thank you!



If you would ever want to play SACD's you would want to look at a Sony. Otherwise the Panny's are a good choice.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fritowrdo*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15330#post_23606899
> 
> 
> The Sony tube TV is now gone and a newer Samsung TV in its place.
> 
> 
> I am going to do DLNA through an AVR but need a very basic Blu-Ray player.
> 
> 
> I am looking at a Sony BDP-BX110 from Costco. The price is right and it has HDMI, ethernet and coax to hook to the non-HDMI AVR.
> 
> 
> Mostly to play Blu-Rays and music and occasionally Netflix videos.
> 
> 
> Anything in this price range a better choice?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Not really. That's an excellent basic player.


----------



## ElJimador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15330#post_23604736
> 
> 
> Support for HD audio formats is intentionally omitted or limited due to piracy concerns. Consumer capture devices don't use these formats, so the only use would be to play copies of commercial content. I would not expect them to make it that easy, especially at that price point.



Thanks Vampidemic. I did not realize that. It would be nice to find a player though that would at least play the video files with no audio on the HD tracks (like my LG does with DTS-HD only with TrueHD and LPCM too). I save all my movies to MKV with multiple audio tracks so it would be a simple matter of switching over the DTS core or DD track instead. Otherwise I'd have to use MKVMerge to strip out the HD track and save a different version of every file.


I take it I'm probably not going to have much luck finding that either though, right? Oh well. Guess I could go the HTPC route again. I was just looking for a cheaper option media streamer/disc player in one that could work with the movie collection I already have ripped to my server. Any idea if even the higher end (Oppo's, etc) would allow that? At that price point I probably would just do another HTPC. But just curious.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ElJimador*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15330#post_23608217
> 
> 
> Any idea if even the higher end (Oppo's, etc) would allow that? At that price point I probably would just do another HTPC. But just curious.



The current OPPO models (BDP-103 and -105) do support hidef audio in MKV containers, both Dolby and DTS. The earlier players did not.


Works from local USB storage, optical disc, and over DLNA and SMB shares.


If your interest is primarily media files rather than Blu-ray and DVD, I would look at a media server product or HTPC. OPPO is fine at what it does, but specialty products probably support more formats, have better interfaces, etc.


-Bill


----------



## cheld

Which BD players can function as a DLNA/UPNP Renderer and play gapless (i.e. support the "SetNextAVTransportURI" DLNA command)?


----------



## FalseAnimal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moxie1617*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15330#post_23607869
> 
> 
> If you would ever want to play SACD's you would want to look at a Sony. Otherwise the Panny's are a good choice.



Someone suggested the Sony BDP-S5100. What do you think of that?


Are there any other formats that I'd be missing out? Ideally, I'd like to have the ability to play all 5.1 formats. Is that possible?


I'm a newbie and not familiar enough with all the audio and video formats to be sure I'm not limiting myself.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FalseAnimal*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15330#post_23608377
> 
> 
> Someone suggested the Sony BDP-S5100. What do you think of that?
> 
> 
> Are there any other formats that I'd be missing out? Ideally, I'd like to have the ability to play all 5.1 formats. Is that possible?
> 
> 
> I'm a newbie and not familiar enough with all the audio and video formats to be sure I'm not limiting myself.


Are you talking about disc formats only? All that info is listed in the respective owner's manuals which you can easily download. Are you connected to your receiver via HDMI or optical/coax?


Take a look at these lists and see if there is some specific format you're concerned about. Maybe you could post some specific titles of yours that have these rare formats.

http://www.blu-ray.com/faq/#bluray_audio_codecs 
http://www.dvddemystified.com/dvdfaq.html#3.6 


The bottom line is if you don't already own some unusual audio format disc, don't worry about it. The SACD capability of sony mentioned earlier that is missing from panasonic is the major difference. Otherwise all players will play all the common formats in the BD and DVD standards.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FalseAnimal*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15330#post_23608377
> 
> 
> Someone suggested the Sony BDP-S5100. What do you think of that?
> 
> 
> Are there any other formats that I'd be missing out? Ideally, I'd like to have the ability to play all 5.1 formats. Is that possible?
> 
> 
> I'm a newbie and not familiar enough with all the audio and video formats to be sure I'm not limiting myself.



The Sony won't play DVD-A, if that's of interest to you. If so, you'd need a universal player such as an Oppo, Denon, etc.


----------



## FalseAnimal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15330#post_23608620
> 
> 
> Are you talking about disc formats only? All that info is listed in the respective owner's manuals which you can easily download. Are you connected to your receiver via HDMI or optical/coax?
> 
> 
> Take a look at these lists and see if there is some specific format you're concerned about. Maybe you could post some specific titles of yours that have these rare formats.
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/faq/#bluray_audio_codecs
> http://www.dvddemystified.com/dvdfaq.html#3.6
> 
> 
> The bottom line is if you don't already own some unusual audio format disc, don't worry about it. The SACD capability of sony mentioned earlier that is missing from panasonic is the major difference. Otherwise all players will play all the common formats in the BD and DVD standards.



That sounds good, thank you.


I don't already have anything unusual. I'm coming to all of this for the first time with no knowledge. I just don't want to miss out on compatibility with the most common disc formats. I have one music DVD that's DTS 5.1 (Queen's A Night at the Opera), but it seems like other albums I might be interested in are only in SACD.


What's the significance of DVD-A that BillP mentions?


There's a big jump in price from these budget players to the Oppo!


----------



## BIslander

DVD-Audio is a nearly dead format using Meridian Lossless Packing to compress high resolution PCM. DVD-A and SACD engaged in a VHS-Beta type format war, which they both lost. While SACD survives mostly in jazz and classical circles, new DVD-Audio releases are pretty rare these days and catalogue discs are often prohibitively expensive. In other words, don't worry about DVD-A.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FalseAnimal*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15330#post_23610943
> 
> 
> That sounds good, thank you.
> 
> 
> I don't already have anything unusual. I'm coming to all of this for the first time with no knowledge. I just don't want to miss out on compatibility with the most common disc formats. I have one music DVD that's DTS 5.1 (Queen's A Night at the Opera), but it seems like other albums I might be interested in are only in SACD.
> 
> 
> What's the significance of DVD-A that BillP mentions?
> 
> 
> There's a big jump in price from these budget players to the Oppo!



For me, there's several things to think about in HT and music.


In home theater (HT), you have disk compatibility. All current bluray players can play both bluray and DVD. This includes DVD music (up to 5.1) and bluray music or concerts, up to 7.1 now. Most modern players also support the more important sound formats, both lossy (some information is lost in the authoring process - DTS, etc.) and lossless (exactly as recorded) -TrueHD and DTS-HD-MA.


So if this is what you're interested in, most players can handle this. Especially if you're only interested in bluray, the players are very close in capability.


For music, things get more complicated. All players that I know of can play a regular audio CD (Redbook). They will play in stereo and be processed by the player that way, sent to your receiver.


There are other disk formats that were attempts to provide lossless or surround sound for strictly music performances (not concert DVD or blurays). These go from lossy (as above, some data is lost from the original) - they're identified as 5.1 or multi channel, to lossless.


The two main lossless dsk formats were the DVD-Audio (DVD-A) and SACD. Both provide great listening experiences, depending on the source and are excellent. I have about thirty or so SACDs and about ten DVD-A's.


The problem with both formats is that they addressed a fading demand. No new DVD-A's are being produced that I know of, and SACD's are also trickling in. They are also dominated by certain areas. There's only one hip hop disk that I've found (I'm a fan) but many classical. Classic rock is well represented, dance music is not.


Like all sound disk formats though, they are being overwhelmed by the online downloadable music demand and are in decline.


Streaming music to your player is something that has become possible lately. This is done by using one of several network technologies. If you have a home network, many players now come with media network client capabilities.


One of these, and the most common is DLNA. It allows you to have music files on a computer or on a DLNA server enabled network drive (NAS), and have the music sent from that to your player. You can use playlists, etc. and the type of file you can use (MP3, etc.) is determined by the server software that you use.


A DLNA setup not only can send music, but video, pictures, etc. I have one (a NAS drive) and it's both very convenient and fun to use.


The media music formats go from the compressed and lossy (MP3), which are ok for listening, but not high quality, to lossless formats like FLAC, which duplicate the recordings much like the other lossless formats mentioned earlier. These are available online and have a much wider selection of titles.


Then you have streaming services like Netflix, Vudu, Pandora, etc. All of these deliver media from the internet and most (if not all) require a subscription. Many players support some or all of these services and have clients for them integrated in the player you buy.


The differences in prices among players determine the amount and quality of the above that you get. If you buy a less expensive player, you are apt to get a player that does bluray well, the other components may or may not be at the same level of quality. As you go up in price, you get many more features and these will be of a higher quality and the service improves.


You do get what you pay for.


But if all you are interested in is basic features, then some of these are overkill. To me, the Oppo delivers the best of all worlds, but if you're not interested in everything it delivers, then it may be overkill for you.


Hope that helps.


----------



## FalseAnimal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15330#post_23611167
> 
> 
> DVD-Audio is a nearly dead format using Meridian Lossless Packing to compress high resolution PCM. DVD-A and SACD engaged in a VHS-Beta type format war, which they both lost. While SACD survives mostly in jazz and classical circles, new DVD-Audio releases are pretty rare these days and catalogue discs are often prohibitively expensive. In other words, don't worry about DVD-A.



Great! Then it sounds like the Sony BDP-S5100 is a good choice for me.


What 5.1 audio disc format has the widest selection of music? Or, are there even that many 5.1 music offerings?


I've been searching a little and haven't really found much. Is there a recommended resource for finding (reasonably priced) 5.1 music?


----------



## mdavej

I think there is a good reason very little exists. It's because it makes no logical sense. It seems like it would be very artificial sounding and unpleasant to listen to, with a mono center channel for the lead voice (yuck) and I suppose and something even stranger going on in the rear channels. That's a great setup for movies with dialog and spatial effects, but terrible for music, IMO. Is the idea that you want to experience music as if you were the oboe player sitting in the middle of the orchestra rather than as an audience member in the middle of the concert hall? I can tell you that sitting in the middle of the orchestra is the worst place for a listener to be. Music performance just doesn't lend itself very well to 5.1. While there are some cool quardraphonic recordings out there, that never took off either.


I would be curious to know what drives your desire to listen to music in 5.1 surround.


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15330#post_23604736
> 
> 
> Support for HD audio formats is intentionally omitted or limited due to piracy concerns. Consumer capture devices don't use these formats, so the only use would be to play copies of commercial content. I would not expect them to make it that easy, especially at that price point.



I'm not sure I'm following you. All the Sony players from 2012 onwards that support DLNA support DTS-HD via DLNA. Dolby true hd is supported but only if you use DVD fab. Make MKV doesn't seem to work right.


----------



## BIslander

Most 5.1 music is on SACD. If you like classical or jazz, there's a fair amount available. But, for other genres, not so much. You'll find some concerts on Blu-ray. Unfortunately, 5.1 music has yet to find a market in any format. That's especially true with high resolution formats. You'll find a lot more information about what's available in the Surround Music forum.


mdavej has a pretty warped view of 5.1 music reproduction, imho. A well mixed surround track is not limited to a mono lead vocal track in the center channel, for example. Some people find that effective use of the surrounds create a more life-like experience than just two front speakers.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15360#post_23614098
> 
> 
> Most 5.1 music is on SACD. If you like classical or jazz, there's a fair amount available. But, for other genres, not so much.



I have quite a bit of classic rock in SACD format, from '60s-'80s (Elton John, Doors, James Taylor, Moody Blues, etc). Plus Classical (it seems like most new classical recordings are in SACD). So they are still coming out with a reasonable amount of SACDs.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apw2607*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15360#post_23614026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15330#post_23604736
> 
> 
> Support for HD audio formats is intentionally omitted or limited due to piracy concerns. Consumer capture devices don't use these formats, so the only use would be to play copies of commercial content. I would not expect them to make it that easy, especially at that price point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I'm following you. All the Sony players from 2012 onwards that support DLNA support DTS-HD via DLNA. Dolby true hd is supported but only if you use DVD fab. Make MKV doesn't seem to work right.
Click to expand...


Maybe it's all in my mind. I thought they omitted DTS HD-MA from .MKV, but it looks like I was wrong about that.


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15360#post_23613076
> 
> 
> I think there is a good reason very little exists. It's because it makes no logical sense. It seems like it would be very artificial sounding and unpleasant to listen to, with a mono center channel for the lead voice (yuck) and I suppose and something even stranger going on in the rear channels. That's a great setup for movies with dialog and spatial effects, but terrible for music, IMO. Is the idea that you want to experience music as if you were the oboe player sitting in the middle of the orchestra rather than as an audience member in the middle of the concert hall? I can tell you that sitting in the middle of the orchestra is the worst place for a listener to be. Music performance just doesn't lend itself very well to 5.1. While there are some cool quardraphonic recordings out there, that never took off either.
> 
> 
> I would be curious to know what drives your desire to listen to music in 5.1 surround.



Yea. You're missing out big time ! Mike Oldfield is releasing all his back catalog in mostly 5.1 mixes. They go back to the original multi-channel studio master tapes and remix in 5.1. Most of the time the results are amazing. Sadly they are only released in lossy 5.1 DD on DVDs.


----------



## FalseAnimal

hernanu, thank you for such a comprehensive answer!


All along I've assumed I'd be getting at least an AppleTV and possibly Roku and Chromecast, each with their own pros and cons. So the extra streaming capabilities of the receivers and Blu-ray players haven't seemed important to me. I'm more concerned with their sound and image quality for discs - 3D, 2D, and CDs and audio DVDs, etc.


But I'm very unfamiliar with what's available and wanted to make sure I'm not limiting myself. Short of the Oppo, it sounds like the less expensive Sony will do me right for now. I probably won't be missing out on much.


So, thanks!


One question: in looking at discs out there, I found this:
http://www.dvdtalk.com/reviews/7163/queen-the-game-dvd-a/ 


and I'm confused because there are references to both DVD-A and DTS 5.1. Is this a DVD-A disc that my Sony will NOT be able to play? Or would I be able to play some of it, but not all?


----------



## FalseAnimal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15330#post_23611167
> 
> 
> DVD-Audio is a nearly dead format using Meridian Lossless Packing to compress high resolution PCM. DVD-A and SACD engaged in a VHS-Beta type format war, which they both lost. While SACD survives mostly in jazz and classical circles, new DVD-Audio releases are pretty rare these days and catalogue discs are often prohibitively expensive. In other words, don't worry about DVD-A.



Thanks. I'm not going to.


----------



## FalseAnimal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15360#post_23613076
> 
> 
> I would be curious to know what drives your desire to listen to music in 5.1 surround.



First, I was just covering all my bases, since it's my first 5.1 system. I just wanted to make sure I could play everything I might want to play.


But it's also my understanding that there are some 5.1 music mixes that (some) people love. And some are of music that I like.


----------



## FalseAnimal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15360#post_23614914
> 
> 
> I have quite a bit of classic rock in SACD format, from '60s-'80s (Elton John, Doors, James Taylor, Moody Blues, etc). Plus Classical (it seems like most new classical recordings are in SACD). So they are still coming out with a reasonable amount of SACDs.



Thanks, BIslander and BillP. Yes, I've got my eye (ear?) on quite a few SACD albums. I'm glad it was pointed out to me by moxie1617 that I should get the Sony rather than the Panasonic I was first considering.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FalseAnimal*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15360#post_23617135
> 
> 
> and I'm confused because there are references to both DVD-A and DTS 5.1. Is this a DVD-A disc that my Sony will NOT be able to play? Or would I be able to play some of it, but not all?


DVD-A discs include DVD Video for backwards compatibility. That disc has a lossy DTS track that anyone can play along with the lossless DVD-A track.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FalseAnimal*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15360#post_23617135
> 
> 
> hernanu, thank you for such a comprehensive answer!
> 
> 
> All along I've assumed I'd be getting at least an AppleTV and possibly Roku and Chromecast, each with their own pros and cons. So the extra streaming capabilities of the receivers and Blu-ray players haven't seemed important to me. I'm more concerned with their sound and image quality for discs - 3D, 2D, and CDs and audio DVDs, etc.
> 
> 
> But I'm very unfamiliar with what's available and wanted to make sure I'm not limiting myself. Short of the Oppo, it sounds like the less expensive Sony will do me right for now. I probably won't be missing out on much.
> 
> 
> So, thanks!
> 
> 
> One question: in looking at discs out there, I found this:
> http://www.dvdtalk.com/reviews/7163/queen-the-game-dvd-a/
> 
> 
> and I'm confused because there are references to both DVD-A and DTS 5.1. Is this a DVD-A disc that my Sony will NOT be able to play? Or would I be able to play some of it, but not all?



The DTS 5.1 audio cd's are precursors to the DVD-A format. They will play on any player so long as you can bitstream to the receiver and the receiver can decode DTS-5.1, so the Sony can handle this even though it can't play DVD-A's. There's actually a good selection of older music in this format, this Joe Cocker CD as an example .


DVD-A is the format that followed (along with its competitor SACD), both of those require specialized players. The Sony you're considering will play both DTS 5.1 and SACD, but not DVD-A.


----------



## cjvnyc

I'm in the market for a BD player, or at least I thought I was. I have a PS3 (original version) I've had for 7 years or so. Much has changed for BD discs, esp 3D, in the past 7 years.

Or, at least it seemed that way.

I assumed I should pick up a BD player. I see the Oppo at $500. But, for seemingly every BD player less expensive than this, I can read critiques of core functions. And, while I haven't tried it yet, I'm told my old PS3 can render 3D BDs.

My questions are, am I missing something? How can something 7 years old still appear to be among the best solutions when technology has improved so much, at least purportedly?

Mind you, if I move my PS3 it will afffect the convenience of my kids gaming, so I'm happy to augment the PS3 with a new purchase provided the price is right.


----------



## teachsac

Post moved. There are several comparisons within this thread and a similar thread here:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1480646/stick-with-the-ps3-as-blu-ray-player-or-get-a-dedicated-blu-ray-player 


S~


----------



## cjvnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15360#post_23617977
> 
> 
> Post moved. There are several comparisons within this thread and a similar thread here:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1480646/stick-with-the-ps3-as-blu-ray-player-or-get-a-dedicated-blu-ray-player
> 
> 
> S~



Thanks, sorry to have missed that.


----------



## kuer

Wonder if there is a blu ray player which can send bitstreams to the receiver via the usb slut? I want to use usb output to play some hd audio movies (mkv, etc.) , such as dts master and the like.


Thank you.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kuer*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15360#post_23618633
> 
> 
> Wonder if there is a blu ray player which can send bitstreams to the receiver via the usb slut? I want to use usb output to play some hd audio movies (mkv, etc.) , such as dts master and the like.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Just to clarify, you want to use a player's usb output to transmit to a receiver's USB input? Is USB the only input to the receiver?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjvnyc*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15360#post_23617957
> 
> 
> I'm in the market for a BD player, or at least I thought I was. I have a PS3 (original version) I've had for 7 years or so. Much has changed for BD discs, esp 3D, in the past 7 years.
> 
> Or, at least it seemed that way.
> 
> I assumed I should pick up a BD player. I see the Oppo at $500. But, for seemingly every BD player less expensive than this, I can read critiques of core functions. And, while I haven't tried it yet, I'm told my old PS3 can render 3D BDs.
> 
> My questions are, am I missing something? How can something 7 years old still appear to be among the best solutions when technology has improved so much, at least purportedly?
> 
> Mind you, if I move my PS3 it will afffect the convenience of my kids gaming, so I'm happy to augment the PS3 with a new purchase provided the price is right.


If you are happy with your PS3, then by all means, keep using it. But if you are in the market for a new BD player and aren't a gamer, however, I can't think of a single redeeming quality PS3 has. It's expensive, slow, loud, complicated, big, a power hog, has a very limited number streaming apps, doesn't work with an IR remote without expensive add ons, has very mediocre DVD upconversion, terrible Amazon streaming, and you can't put anything on top of it in a rack. My $50 BD player has far more streaming apps, uses less than 1/10th the power, works with a universal remote, fits anywhere in my rack, and has better DVD upconversion. I was glad to get rid of my PS3 when my kids lost interest in it.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15360#post_23619862
> 
> 
> If you are happy with your PS3, then by all means, keep using it. But if you are in the market for a new BD player and aren't a gamer, however, I can't think of a single redeeming quality PS3 has. It's expensive, slow, loud, complicated, big, a power hog, has a very limited number streaming apps, doesn't work with an IR remote without expensive add ons, has very mediocre DVD upconversion, terrible Amazon streaming, and you can't put anything on top of it in a rack. My $50 BD player has far more streaming apps, uses less than 1/10th the power, works with a universal remote, fits anywhere in my rack, and has better DVD upconversion. I was glad to get rid of my PS3 when my kids lost interest in it.



Really dave, you can't be this wishy washy about your opinions. Tell him how you really feel...


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15360#post_23620689
> 
> 
> Really dave, you can't be this wishy washy about your opinions. Tell him how you really feel...


Did I mention that I don't like the PS3?










Here's what really torques me off. Sony wants me to use it's stupid, over priced gaming console in my home theater, yet doesn't even add a 25 cent IR sensor like every other device in my system. I have to pay $12 for a crappy substitute or $50 for a half decent one.


I also blame the existence of the PS3 for saddling us with this ridiculous BD format to begin with. But that's another story.


----------



## dryasanne

My sony 790 and sony 5100 streams Netflix in super hd and 5.1 surround, But not amazon ;-(


Which other, cheap, player could I get to get the most out of Amazon, that is super hd and 5.1


Or might I look into something else, a box like Boxee TV ??


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dryasanne*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15360#post_23623640
> 
> 
> My sony 790 and sony 5100 streams Netflix in super hd and 5.1 surround, But not amazon ;-(
> 
> 
> Which other, cheap, player could I get to get the most out of Amazon, that is super hd and 5.1
> 
> 
> Or might I look into something else, a box like Boxee TV ??


I can't speak for the 5100, but I can speak for the S790. Both players support 1080p video when titles are available in HD. NF SuperHD only increases the bandwidth used for the video. I don't know of a restriction for Amazon. My player reports 30 Mbps. For the S790, DD 5.1 audio was supported up until recently. Something happened. Noone has said whether it is Sony or Amazon. One solution is to get a dedicated streamer such as the Roku.


S~


----------



## ElJimador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apw2607*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15360#post_23614026
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I'm following you. All the Sony players from 2012 onwards that support DLNA support DTS-HD via DLNA. Dolby true hd is supported but only if you use DVD fab. Make MKV doesn't seem to work right.



Thanks APW. I'll take a look at the Sony's then. Appreciate the tip.


----------



## bisente

Hi


I've had an HDI Dune BD Prime 3.0 for 4 years but its optical drive is dying and I'm considering to replace the player altogether.


Which similar player would you recommend? My wish list would be:
*Silent* BD reader. This would me my only real gripe with the Prime actually, the disc drive has always been very noisy. Now I'd like to get something completely silent, that's why it's the 1st item on the list.








Support of wide range of media formats, MKV/x264 a must.
Network access, ethernet + SMB
USB for external HDD
Good quality DVD upscaling
Serious manufacturer committed to customer support, periodic fw upgrades, etc. Don't want a cheap product, I'm happy to expend the extra € to get a player that won't get obsolete in 2 years.
DVD and BD multi-zone (even if needs to be installed separately)
PAL/NTSC conversion
Decent audio decoding (to use with just TV via HDMI) + bitstream passthrough for AV receiver.


Nice to have but could live without it:
2 HDMI out
MacOS HFS+ support on HDD
Internet services like Netflix, Spotify, etc.
Nice audio capabilities (ALAC, Flac, etc.)
DVB-T
Wireless network


Don't care about:
3D
4K


My current setup: Samsung 720p TV (don't remember exact model, anyway I may upgrade to a 1080p soon) + Onkyo HT-R390 AV Receiver + Optoma HD200X 1080p projector + AppleTV. I either use just the TV (so decent but not great audio decoding needed) or the projector+AV receiver (bitstream passthrough needed). I'm not so worried about streaming services because of the Apple TV. I also have an HDMI multiplexor to have the TV and projector connected at the same time, if I get a player with 2 HDMI out I'd be happy to get rid of it.


I've been looking at different players already and I'm tempted to get an Oppo BDP-103, specially because I've read the BD unit is dead silent, but it's a bit on the expensive side. OTOH there's an official dealer on my city, which is a plus.


Any other player I should consider?


Thanks in advance


----------



## cjvnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15360#post_23620808
> 
> 
> Did I mention that I don't like the PS3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what really torques me off. Sony wants me to use it's stupid, over priced gaming console in my home theater, yet doesn't even add a 25 cent IR sensor like every other device in my system. I have to pay $12 for a crappy substitute or $50 for a half decent one.
> 
> 
> I also blame the existence of the PS3 for saddling us with this ridiculous BD format to begin with. But that's another story.



I could add a frustration in "rebuttal" that none of the players I'm looking to buy have gigabit ethernet like the PS3 does. Costs a bit more than 25 cents, but not much more.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjvnyc*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15360#post_23629164
> 
> 
> I could add a frustration in "rebuttal" that none of the players I'm looking to buy have gigabit ethernet like the PS3 does. Costs a bit more than 25 cents, but not much more.


I understand the desire to have everything on your network at 1GB, but you'll never stream anything approaching more than a tiny fraction of that. Most people are going to use wifi anyway. So, I prefer they use the 25 cents sony saved on their BD players and buy the IR sensor for their PS3 and PS4. Microsoft isn't much better. While Xbox has an IR sensor it's essentially useless since it was so poorly designed. But I digress ...


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15360#post_23629755
> 
> 
> I understand the desire to have everything on your network at 1GB, but you'll never stream anything approaching more than a tiny fraction of that. Most people are going to use wifi anyway. So, I prefer they use the 25 cents sony saved on their BD players and buy the IR sensor for their PS3 and PS4. Microsoft isn't much better. While Xbox has an IR sensor it's essentially useless since it was so poorly designed. But I digress ...



Agree completely here. The bandwidth needed for streaming is not pushing 100 Mbit at all.


A typical x264 compressed file is about 8 GB (G bytes) / 100 minutes of film. To stream this at a continuous clip is about ( 8000 MB / (100 minutes * 60 sec/m) * 8 Mbits / MB ) = about 10 Mb/s


Let's say you assume that you're off by a hundred percent and the bandwidth requirement is twice that (and then you add some more for good measure), you're still at about 26 - 30 Mbit /s at the most. That's bluray speeds, so bandwidth is not your issue, but throughput. The ability to seamlessly maintain the stream at high quality.


So 1Gbit is overkill to the max. Better off getting a high quality router and switches than a player that 'features' 1G.


I'm sure those will come at a premium in time, but it's much better to spend time maximizing your network so that 100 Mbit and 1G devices play well together and your QoS settings are delivering good, smooth streams.


----------



## 4evrplan

I'm looking for the least expensive BD player that isn't total garbage and meets my technical requirements:


1) Plays DivX (and XviD)

2) Up-converts DVDs

3) Outputs a true 1080p signal but also has composite output for my current (SD) TV


Notice, I do *not* care about streaming/WiFi capability as I will likely get a separate streaming device, and I also am *not* an audiophile. Even stereo is fine with me (although virtual surround support would be pie in the sky but not necessary).


So, which one would _you_ buy if these were your requirements and had a shoestring budget?


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4evrplan*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15360#post_23636381
> 
> 
> I'm looking for the least expensive BD player that isn't total garbage and meets my technical requirements:
> 
> 
> 1) Plays DivX (and XviD)
> 
> 2) Up-converts DVDs
> 
> 3) Outputs a true 1080p signal but also has composite output for my current (SD) TV
> 
> 
> Notice, I do *not* care about streaming/WiFi capability as I will likely get a separate streaming device, and I also am *not* an audiophile. Even stereo is fine with me (although virtual surround support would be pie in the sky but not necessary).
> 
> 
> So, which one would _you_ buy if these were your requirements and had a shoestring budget?



#3 requires you purchase a 2012 or earlier player, so you may need to go used or refurbished.


#1 is difficult if you must have Divx. Sony BD players support Xvid, but not Divx. At issue, I believe is the cost to license Divx. I would consider forgoing this requirement in the interest of player reliability. You may be able to find a streamer that supports Divx and meets your other needs.


If you can live with Xvid and a FourCC tool, look into Sony BDP-S390 or 590.


I know that some of the LG players support Divx, but after previously owning two different models, I don't ever see myself buying LG again due to reliability issues and bugs, would not recommend.


----------



## wappinghigh

Hi.


I'm after a Home Receiver or Separate (like the Oppo) that will stream (certified UPnP) PCM and DSD.


Must include streaming via UPnP mulitchannel (as well as stereo of course). Formats AIFF, ALAC, FLAC. Up to 24/192 PCM *and* DFF/DSF DSD


AND Gapless!!!


Looked at Oppo 103/105. Faults: DSD only over SMB> *Not* UPnP. NOT Gapless

Looked At new Pioneers. DSD apparently only via front USM port?? Not via UPnP..


Any suggestions for my specific requirements?


Thanks


----------



## mark_anderson_u

Hi Guys


I own a Panasonic DMP-BD55 and figuring it's time for an upgrade. Main issue is that it's real slow loading (Banshee seems to take about 5 minutes: haven't timed it)


I was considering a jump to a 103, but read this review which was less than spectacular: http://www.whathifi.com/review/oppo-bdp-103eu 


I watch mostly Blu-ray on 50" Kuro. Wouldn't mind buying a few SACD's (have Denon 4311CI and Mirage speakers with SVS sub, so not an audiophile)


Things I'd like from an upgrade:

Faster load times
Improved picture quality (if possible)
Apps for OTT (Netflix, Vudu HDX and Amazon-- I don't think 103 has Amazon)
Streaming from NAS


For the latter, I'd REALLY like support for WMC's .wtv format and MKV with chapter support (So I can do Prev/Next chapter)


Has anyone done this upgrade, if so was the picture appreciably better on 50"-ish size TV?


Can anyone comment on the streaming support (I know it's still experimental)


Thanks


Mark


----------



## BillP

First, the mods ask that you use this thread for such requests on buying a new player.
http://www.avsforum.com/t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here#post_12573021 


Second, PQ for BluRay discs will look pretty much the same on all players, so no, PQ will not look better by "upgrading." There might be a slight difference for upscaled SD DVDs, depending on the player. And yes, loading speed will definitely be faster with newer players.

The Oppos get excellent reviews, and you definitely can't go wrong with either the 103 or 105, but there are less expensive players that are also excellent (Sony and Panny are very popular). It all depends on what features you want.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark_anderson_u*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15390#post_23638708
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> I own a Panasonic DMP-BD55 and figuring it's time for an upgrade. Main issue is that it's real slow loading (Banshee seems to take about 5 minutes: haven't timed it)
> 
> 
> I was considering a jump to a 103, but read this review which was less than spectacular: http://www.whathifi.com/review/oppo-bdp-103eu
> 
> 
> I watch mostly Blu-ray on 50" Kuro. Wouldn't mind buying a few SACD's (have Denon 4311CI and Mirage speakers with SVS sub, so not an audiophile)
> 
> 
> Things I'd like from an upgrade:
> 
> Faster load times
> Improved picture quality (if possible)
> Apps for OTT (Netflix, Vudu HDX and Amazon-- I don't think 103 has Amazon)
> Streaming from NAS
> 
> 
> For the latter, I'd REALLY like support for WMC's .wtv format and MKV with chapter support (So I can do Prev/Next chapter)
> 
> 
> Has anyone done this upgrade, if so was the picture appreciably better on 50"-ish size TV?
> 
> 
> Can anyone comment on the streaming support (I know it's still experimental)
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Mark



Look at the Sony BDP-S5100 and BDP-S790. They have all of the streaming apps you listed and meet most of your other requirements except .WTV support. You can use a DLNA server to remux WTV files if there is no copy protection in the files, but this may not work with a NAS. I prefer to convert my WTV files to .TS or .mpeg and edit out the commercials in the process.


----------



## maidez

I'm in the boat of finally replacing my PS3 with a mid-priced modern player. It will connect via HDMI to a 1080p projector.


Would like:
Good streaming performance / interface (Netflix, Vudu, Amazon Prime)
3D
IP control via iRule
IR control for legacy universal remote support (still grab one of these on occasion)
Discrete on/off
Quiet


Don't need:
Legacy or music formats
Discrete A/V outputs or multiple HDMI out
Upscaling beyond 1080p


I've read through many pages of this thread, and also imported some of the contenders into iRule Builder. I probably could follow much of the recent advice in this thread and consider a Sony BDP-S5100 or something like the Panasonic BDT220. However, it looks to me like neither have a true discrete power off. Rather, I've found variations of 'play' for power-on, then 'play, power toggle' to turn off. Is anyone aware of a player that has an IR and IP discrete off and meets my criteria? I probably shouldn't let this be such a big factor in my decision, but IR control in general, and powering the PS3 off reliably has evidently left me scarred for life.


----------



## mark_anderson_u




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15390#post_23639141
> 
> 
> can use a DLNA server to remux WTV files if there is no copy protection in the files, but this may not work with a NAS. I prefer to convert my WTV files to .TS or .mpeg and edit out the commercials in the process.


thanks


what do you use to convert the files and strip commercials and have you automated this??


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maidez*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15390#post_23642926
> 
> 
> I'm in the boat of finally replacing my PS3 with a mid-priced modern player. It will connect via HDMI to a 1080p projector.
> 
> 
> Would like:
> Good streaming performance / interface (Netflix, Vudu, Amazon Prime)
> 3D
> IP control via iRule
> IR control for legacy universal remote support (still grab one of these on occasion)
> Discrete on/off
> Quiet
> 
> 
> Don't need:
> Legacy or music formats
> Discrete A/V outputs or multiple HDMI out
> Upscaling beyond 1080p
> 
> 
> I've read through many pages of this thread, and also imported some of the contenders into iRule Builder. I probably could follow much of the recent advice in this thread and consider a Sony BDP-S5100 or something like the Panasonic BDT220. However, it looks to me like neither have a true discrete power off. Rather, I've found variations of 'play' for power-on, then 'play, power toggle' to turn off. Is anyone aware of a player that has an IR and IP discrete off and meets my criteria? I probably shouldn't let this be such a big factor in my decision, but IR control in general, and powering the PS3 off reliably has evidently left me scarred for life.


What gave you that idea? Both Sony and Panasonic most certainly do have true discrete on and off and have for many years. I can post the codes if you'd like. Obviously the discrete commands aren't going to have buttons on the OEM remotes, they rarely do. You'll need a programmable remote to use them. I've used them on my universal remotes since the inception of DVD and BD, and they work perfectly. If you enable HDMI-CEC, you can also make that one discrete on for the BD player turn on your TV and AVR and select the proper inputs on both as well.


LG and Oppo (I think) have discrete on/off as well. But Samsung and Toshiba definitely do not have discrete on/off codes. They would require the play/power trick. However both of those players suck, so you wouldn't want to consider them anyway.


If iRule is missing the discrete on/off commands, then I think you can simply import the pronto hex for them. I'm not sure about the IP side since I just use IR, but worst case, WOL should do the trick for on.


As for your original question, I think a Sony player is a better fit for a PS3 user, plus it has far better streaming capabilities than Panasonic.


----------



## maidez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15390#post_23645665
> 
> 
> 
> If iRule is missing the discrete on/off commands, then I think you can simply import the pronto hex for them. I'm not sure about the IP side since I just use IR, but worst case, WOL should do the trick for on.
> 
> 
> As for your original question, I think a Sony player is a better fit for a PS3 user, plus it has far better streaming capabilities than Panasonic.



For whatever reason, iRule has a discrete IR command, but not an IP equivalent for power on/off. Yes there are options for discrete power on (play) or WOL via IP, but not power off. This is true for a number of different Sony devices in their database, as well as in their user-supplied databases, so I suspect it is missing from the IP command set, rather than an oversight common to everyone assembling these device definitions. I was hoping to move away from IR, but I suppose I can be a little more pragmatic and use IR for discrete power off, or one of the kludgy IP command sequences that will turn it on in some cases only to turn it off.


Thanks for your input on streaming capabilities; it sounds like the Sony is the best choice for me at this point in time.


----------



## Steve Ruddy

I currently have an Oppo BDP-93 that I use for BD and DVD and I use my Denon 5900 for SACD, DVD-A, and CD playback. It would be nice to have a BD player that would give me as good or better sound from my audio discs as my Denon. I have a Marantz AV8003 but that doesn't sound as well as the Denon either. I'm wondering if the BDP-105 would be my solution?


----------



## mark_anderson_u




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15390#post_23639141
> 
> 
> Look at the Sony BDP-S5100 and BDP-S790. They have all of the streaming apps you listed and meet most of your other requirements except .WTV support. You can use a DLNA server to remux WTV files if there is no copy protection in the files, but this may not work with a NAS. I prefer to convert my WTV files to .TS or .mpeg and edit out the commercials in the process.



Thanks all. Ordered S790. Will be here tomorrow


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Ruddy*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15390#post_23648527
> 
> 
> I currently have an Oppo BDP-93 that I use for BD and DVD and I use my Denon 5900 for SACD, DVD-A, and CD playback. It would be nice to have a BD player that would give me as good or better sound from my audio discs as my Denon. I have a Marantz AV8003 but that doesn't sound as well as the Denon either. I'm wondering if the BDP-105 would be my solution?


IMO, yes. I replaced my Denon 3910 and cheap Panny BluRay player with the 105, and haven't looked back. I prefer the audio with the Oppo over the Denon (although the 5900 should be better than the 3910). If you buy directly from Oppo, you have a 30-day return policy (you're just out the shipping if you prefer the Denon over the Oppo).


----------



## edfowler

I replaced my Denon 9000 with an Oppo 105 and never looked back


----------



## edfowler

Well, I may have looked back, but I am happy with the 105


----------



## aizjanika

I want to buy a wifi-streaming Netflix DVD player for my Dad. I bought him one for Father's Day: the Panasonic BDT220. It works great and he loves it. He uses it almost exclusively for Netflix streaming. He's not been well, though, and he wants to move it into the bedroom, but he also still spends a great deal of time in the TV room, and he still enjoys if we all sit and watch TV with him. I have 3 Panasonics at my house, and my dad is familiar with that interface, but if there is another brand that has better streaming or is a little cheaper and won't be difficult to use, that would be good, too. Netflix is all he he has, but some of us also use Amazon when we're here.


So what we need:


1. relatively inexpensive

2. wifi streaming for Netflix and Amazon

3. easy to use, easy interface


----------



## mark_anderson_u




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark_anderson_u*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15390#post_23649012
> 
> 
> Thanks all. Ordered S790. Will be here tomorrow



Got it installed last night. First impressions

Have to say, the software is night and day compared to my BD-55, but, in all fairness, it was about 4 years old.
PQ seems similar (only watched half a movie so far, but nothing really stood out as being way better)
Love the fact that is has a disc history and *resume*
Hate the invisible touch sensitive buttons (rarely use them fortunately)
Like the iOS app

Big test will be start up time for Banshee Blu-ray this evening and my SACD of Dark Side of the Moon arrives tomorrow


----------



## cjvnyc

I received my S5100 today. Haven't played with it yet. Feel safe, though, with my own Stealth bomber in my home.


It came with a special $120 off from DirecTV, they claim on top of any other local offers you have out there. If anyone wants this, then PM me.


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark_anderson_u*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15390#post_23657944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark_anderson_u*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15390#post_23649012
> 
> 
> Thanks all. Ordered S790. Will be here tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it installed last night. First impressions
> 
> Have to say, the software is night and day compared to my BD-55, but, in all fairness, it was about 4 years old.
> PQ seems similar (only watched half a movie so far, but nothing really stood out as being way better)
> Love the fact that is has a disc history and *resume*
Click to expand...

Don't forget that these features are provided by the software included on each Blu-ray disc, not by the player, unlike DVDs. In other words, they'll work for some Blu-rays and not for others, but work for all DVDs.


> Quote:
> [*] Hate the invisible touch sensitive buttons (rarely use them fortunately)
> 
> [*] Like the iOS app
> 
> 
> 
> Big test will be start up time for Banshee Blu-ray this evening and my SACD of Dark Side of the Moon arrives tomorrow


----------



## cjvnyc

So, the S5100 is fine. Obviously much cooler/quieter than the PS3 fatboy. Very small form factor (good thing of course). Took awhile to load the DVD (Timescapes) but the rendering seems perfect- my TV recognizes the signal as 1080p 24hz. No stutters in the sound. IR remote is cute but can't compare to the BT remote for the PS3. The S5100 doesn't seem to browse the Sony top menus any more quickly than does the PS3.


OK, despite my skepticism, it sounds markedly better playing a music CD than does the PS3. Not sure why. But this is a big deal to me. Music CDs essentially unlistenable yesterday are now more than listenable.


Netflix stream in HD worked perfectly- not a stutter.


----------



## Doug G

I use the Reon-VX in my Onkyo TX-NR5007 to feed my display and JVC RS1x with great results. But my Panny BD35 is getting on and is just too slow these days so wanting to upgrade.


Video PQ is my top priority. I won't use this player for audio. I don't have any SACD/DVD-A discs at all. I have only a single DAD disk (96/24) which is already ripped to my media server in that format. 24fps output for DVDs is also a top priority and something the BD35 has. The network capabilities seem nearly identical and should be able to handle the JPGs, MPEG-2, and AVCHD video I'd like to stream from my home media server.


So given that I really don't *need* the Qdeo processing in lieu of the Reon-VX, is there any way I can justify the cost of the Oppo as anything but spending money solely on build quailty? Or should I just pick up a BDT220 for $250 and be done with it? Even at twice the original MSRP its still only half the price of the 103. But I doubt it would last half as long and the components in the Oppo are no doubt much better quality. Oppo also clearly has superior support and firmware activity.


The newer Panny players are out since the firmware is still very problematic and they lack some advanced features available in the Uniphier (like the adaptive chroma) so its really the 220 or 103 at this point unless someone can suggest another "budget" player which is on par with the top notch video of these units?


Any and all comments appreciated, especially from anyone who's owned and/or used both these units!


----------



## teachsac

$250 is way too much for the 220. I haven't tried my X30 since the newer firmware came out this week. I love my X20. I also have the Oppo 93. For straight BD/DVD the X20 series will work fine. I see no difference between the two on BD, and DVD scaling is pretty close. If you need a lot of DLNA support, DVD-A, SACD, etc. then the Oppo is the way to go. If you haven't already, you might also consider the newer Sony players.


S~


----------



## cjvnyc

I mentioned this before, but I just scored the Sony S5100 for $99 incl shipping. Seems crazy to pay $250 for that Panny. I'm no expert, though.


----------



## powertoburn

I currently am using a Sony PlayStation 3 Slim for blu ray which I love. The only reason I want to upgrade is to be able to get Dolby True HD decoding for 3D Blu Ray. I can wait until the Playstation 4 is released and hope it supports Dolby True HD on 3D. The players I am currently looking at:


Sony BDPS790

Panasonic DMP-BDT330

Panasonic DMP-BDT500

Pioneer BDP-62FD but the con of this player is no built in wifi

Samsung BD-F7500/ZA.


I am hooking the player to my Pioneer Elite VSX 33 and a Sharp 60" 857U LED television.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *powertoburn*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15390#post_23662830
> 
> 
> I currently am using a Sony PlayStation 3 Slim for blu ray which I love. The only reason I want to upgrade is to be able to get Dolby True HD decoding for 3D Blu Ray. I can wait until the Playstation 4 is released and hope it supports Dolby True HD on 3D. The players I am currently looking at:
> 
> 
> Sony BDPS790
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BDT330
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BDT500
> 
> Pioneer BDP-62FD but the con of this player is no built in wifi
> 
> Samsung BD-F7500/ZA.
> 
> 
> I am hooking the player to my Pioneer Elite VSX 33 and a Sharp 60" 857U LED television.



I thought the PS3 bitstreams? If so, I have the VSX 33 and am bitstreaming from my Oppo to it, letting it do the interpretation.


Or is it that it doesn't bitstream on 3D?


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15390#post_23663603
> 
> 
> I thought the PS3 bitstreams? If so, I have the VSX 33 and am bitstreaming from my Oppo to it, letting it do the interpretation.
> 
> 
> Or is it that it doesn't bitstream on 3D?



the ps3 slim can bitstream DTS MA but not trueHD when in 3d. it can do trueHD on 2d movies.


Jacob


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15390#post_23663644
> 
> 
> the ps3 slim can bitstream DTS MA but not trueHD when in 3d. it can do trueHD on 2d movies.
> 
> 
> Jacob



Learn something new every day. Strange limitation. Thank you.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *powertoburn*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15390#post_23662830
> 
> 
> I currently am using a Sony PlayStation 3 Slim for blu ray which I love. The only reason I want to upgrade is to be able to get Dolby True HD decoding for 3D Blu Ray. I can wait until the Playstation 4 is released and hope it supports Dolby True HD on 3D. The players I am currently looking at:
> 
> 
> Sony BDPS790
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BDT330
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BDT500
> 
> Pioneer BDP-62FD but the con of this player is no built in wifi
> 
> Samsung BD-F7500/ZA.
> 
> 
> I am hooking the player to my Pioneer Elite VSX 33 and a Sharp 60" 857U LED television.


All those are major overkill for a direct PS3 replacement. All you need is a Sony BDP-S3100 to match what you have today and gain Dolby True HD.


----------



## powertoburn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15390#post_23663967
> 
> 
> All those are major overkill for a direct PS3 replacement. All you need is a Sony BDP-S3100 to match what you have today and gain Dolby True HD.



The S3100 does not have 3D so then I assume the S5100 should be good


----------



## teachsac

It will work fine.


S~


----------



## powertoburn

I purchased the Sony BDP-BX510 from Sam's Club today for $99. The picture quality does look much improved over the PS3!!! Thanks for the suggestion!!!


----------



## Webbdawg

I need to get a bluray and it would be nice to have a dvr so I can trash my really really old VCR..

But, I cannot find a DVR and Blu-ray Player. I do not want to record to the Blu-ray, I just wan to play.


Thanks.


----------



## teachsac

There are none. What do you want to DVR?


S~


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Webbdawg*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15420#post_23666496
> 
> 
> I need to get a bluray and it would be nice to have a dvr so I can trash my really really old VCR..
> 
> But, I cannot find a DVR and Blu-ray Player. I do not want to record to the Blu-ray, I just wan to play.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


In the US, a PC is the only way to combine those, but I wouldn't recommend it. Get a DVD/HDD recorder to replace your VCR and a separate BD player. If you want a good DVR instead, use a PC and Ceton, Silicon Dust or Hauppauge tuner.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15420#post_23666544
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Webbdawg*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15420#post_23666496
> 
> 
> I need to get a bluray and it would be nice to have a dvr so I can trash my really really old VCR..
> 
> But, I cannot find a DVR and Blu-ray Player. I do not want to record to the Blu-ray, I just wan to play.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> In the US, a PC is the only way to combine those, but I wouldn't recommend it. Get a DVD/HDD recorder to replace your VCR and a separate BD player. If you want a good DVR instead, use a PC and Ceton, Silicon Dust or Hauppauge tuner.
Click to expand...


Perhaps this is obvious, but most people rent DVRs through their cable or satellite providers. The options mdavej lists can be viable alternatives, especially for those who want to archive content or minimize monthly fees, but it's hard to beat the convenience of the provider systems.


----------



## mdavej

Good point. Tivo lifetime is another option with no fees, but the upfront cost is pretty high. After renting DVRs for years, I got fed up with the ever increasing fees, so the PC option is working great for me, saving at least $40/month in fees in my 4 TV household. Takes some effort to set up and a few hundred dollars in initial costs, but pays for itself very quickly. That option only works with cable or OTA though, not satellite. See the HDTV Recorder, HTPC, and DVD Recorder forums here on AVS for more info.


----------



## phisch

I'm looking for a Blu Ray player for my new theater, which will be paired up with a Denon 4311 receiver, a JVC projector, and eventually a Radiance mini3d vp. It will be used exclusively for BD playback, so I'm not really interested in streaming capabilities or audio outs for music. Basically looking for good video and audio for Blu Ray discs. The Opppo is nice, but I would not really be using most of the features it offers. It looks like I can get a Pioneer BDP-62 and the Panasonic BDP-500 for about the same price i.e. under 200. Any thoughts on which would be better for video, audio, and general reliability? Any other model suggestions? Wireless isn't too big of a concern either, since my equipment rack will be located next to my router.


Thanks


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phisch*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15420#post_23667288
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a Blu Ray player for my new theater, which will be paired up with a Denon 4311 receiver, a JVC projector, and eventually a Radiance mini3d vp. It will be used exclusively for BD playback, so I'm not really interested in streaming capabilities or audio outs for music. Basically looking for good video and audio for Blu Ray discs. The Opppo is nice, but I would not really be using most of the features it offers. It looks like I can get a Pioneer BDP-62 and the Panasonic BDP-500 for about the same price i.e. under 200. Any thoughts on which would be better for video, audio, and general reliability? Any other model suggestions? Wireless isn't too big of a concern either, since my equipment rack will be located next to my router.
> 
> 
> Thanks


All your requirements will be met by the Sony BDP-S1100 which is $80 new, $50 used. The other models you mentioned have a lot of features you will never use.


----------



## phisch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15420#post_23667407
> 
> 
> All your requirements will be met by the Sony BDP-S1100 which is $80 new, $50 used. The other models you mentioned have a lot of features you will never use.



The Pioneer and Panny look to be a little more robustly built than the Sony, plus they would likely be easier to implement in an equipment rack. I don't mind spending a little more for a well built unit. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Webbdawg

Thanks everyone, getting one for a monthly fee is not an option. I have already trimmed my monthly cash outflow so I can bank the bling and help my son get his chemistry degree.


I have 3 TVs in the house and only one that has the Cable Box. I like to Record the Formula 1 races and watch them at my leisure in any room I want.

I guess a DVD Player/Recorder would probably be the best bet.




I really hate our Telecommunications Act that was passed so many years ago. It is a license to steal from the American Consumer, especially when it comes to the Cell Phone Market.

The modern Corporate Strategy of reoccurring monthly income is to satisfy the Wall Street Expectations and not provide actual Consumer with a quality product for a reasonable price.

This is why these companies have a "Retention" Department. You can call in and complain that your neighbor just signed up for less than what you are paying and they will lower your rate for the next 6months to a year. Pretty sad business model when you look at it.


I cannot wait till we can have Ala-Cart Cable, Fiber and Satellite Channel Choice/Pricing. There is so much garbage I do not want or watch.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Webbdawg*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15420#post_23670458
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone, getting one for a monthly fee is not an option. I have already trimmed my monthly cash outflow so I can bank the bling and help my son get his chemistry degree.
> 
> 
> I have 3 TVs in the house and only one that has the Cable Box. I like to Record the Formula 1 races and watch them at my leisure in any room I want.
> 
> I guess a DVD Player/Recorder would probably be the best bet.




Though this may be the simplest and most cost effective solutions to get up and running, I wouldn't 't say its the 'best' overall.


You will be limited to standard definition recorded via composite/analog inputs for any DVD recorder. Also, if you record more than 2 hours on a disc, a lot of compression has to be applied, which will further degrade the quality of recording. If you're okay with that and managing all of the physical media, I'm sure you can manage, but if you want HD or the convenience of a DVR, the Window Media Center based solutions mdavej mentioned are better (but will require more configuration time and perhaps more hardware investment, depending on what you already have available).


Edit: forgot that in addition to composite, some models have coaxial inputs and digital tuners, so it won't necessarily need to convert from analog if the tuner can get the channel you want to record, but anything sourced from a cable box will go through composite.


----------



## mdavej

All great points. Many years ago, before WMC was a viable option, I used a DVD/HDD recorder for years, in lieu of a DVR. I was comfortable with it since it worked just like my old VCR. Mine had an HDD too, so I got many hours of recording without ever having to use any DVDs. But it also had tons of drawbacks. In addition to the ones mentioned above, it required that I set a timer on my cable/satellite box and on the recorder itself, could only record one thing at a time, and I was stuck watching the one thing it was recording. So while it may be the easiest transition from a VCR, it's far from the best option.


WMC works so much better. You get a full guide, all your subscribed channels in full HD, unlimited recording space, whole home DVR access, remote access outside your home, one-touch-recording for single events and series, a beautiful interface, up to 6 simultaneous recordings and tuners from a single cable card, no timers to deal with, the list goes on. Plus with a PC, you also gain access to your personal library of videos/music/photos, a full web browser and everything you can stream online. You don't have to limit yourself to WMC either. You can run XBMC, Media Portal, Sage, whatever you like. The sky's the limit.


Getting back on topic though, Phisch, the Panny 500 is a solid unit. But the Pio is a lot more refined and closer to Oppo in looks and performance. If you can find a Pio for a good price, that's the one to buy, IMO, especially if you have no need for analog audio.


----------



## cjvnyc

For all the reasons mdavej mentions, I love my HTPC setup. I have my TV connected to a networked laptop PC with the beautiful $45 tuner, so with the wireless mouse next to the sofa I can switch the TV to the PC input and do everything from schedule recordings to browsing and playback to direct casting.


----------



## GoCaboNow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phisch*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15420#post_23667288
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a Blu Ray player for my new theater, which will be paired up with a Denon 4311 receiver, a JVC projector, and eventually a Radiance mini3d vp. It will be used exclusively for BD playback, so I'm not really interested in streaming capabilities or audio outs for music. Basically looking for good video and audio for Blu Ray discs. The Opppo is nice, but I would not really be using most of the features it offers. It looks like I can get a Pioneer BDP-62 and the Panasonic BDP-500 for about the same price i.e. under 200. Any thoughts on which would be better for video, audio, and general reliability? Any other model suggestions? Wireless isn't too big of a concern either, since my equipment rack will be located next to my router.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I have similar BD playback needs and am looking for the best VIDEO playback unit. Seems like the Oppo 103 is rated the best but I would not need the majority of its features. Is there any player that can touch the Oppo for video playback?


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoCaboNow*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15420#post_23678163
> 
> 
> I have similar BD playback needs and am looking for the best VIDEO playback unit. Seems like the Oppo 103 is rated the best but I would not need the majority of its features. Is there any player that can touch the Oppo for video playback?


For BluRay playback, PQ will be pretty much the same with all players. For upscaled SD DVDs, there will be some differences, but more subtle than dramatic (with reasonable players). Thus, the Panny and Sony models are very popular here, at reasonable prices. The Oppos are great players, with great build quality and great customer support. But if you don't need their features, the Pannys and Sonys are excellent choices. Check out all the related player threads.


----------



## GoCaboNow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15420#post_23678239
> 
> 
> For BluRay playback, PQ will be pretty much the same with all players. For upscaled SD DVDs, there will be some differences, but more subtle than dramatic (with reasonable players). Thus, the Panny and Sony models are very popular here, at reasonable prices. The Oppos are great players, with great build quality and great customer support. But if you don't need their features, the Pannys and Sonys are excellent choices. Check out all the related player threads.



I sit about 10' from a 133" screen and my PS3, Panny 110 and older bd30, all look about the same. I had the Oppo 103 in to demo and could see an extra definition or vividness to the pic, in addition to it's performance for SD like you mention. Granted, the difference would probably seem trivial to most, but it stood out to me. Just curious if there is anything else to look at that has that kind of reputation for playback excellence?


----------



## avsanderson

Looking for a Blu Ray with an Ipad app that allows Wake On LAN/Power on Via IP. Also would like app to control more than just the basic features (eg control Netflix with the Ipad app). Thanks!


----------



## wasure

Hi, thanks for reading.


I use MPC-HC for videos and have it set so i can move the image vertically. For example, a 2.35:1 film usually plays in the center of the screen with black borders at top and bottom, but MPC-HC can move the film to play at the bottom of the screen, putting it more directly in line with my eyes and allowing me to drop a black cloth over the top of the screen to match the aspect ratio.


Now I want a hardware blu-ray player for 3d, etc. Does anyone know if any of them have a similar feature? region-free is best.


Thanks!


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoCaboNow*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15420#post_23678319
> 
> 
> I sit about 10' from a 133" screen and my PS3, Panny 110 and older bd30, all look about the same. I had the Oppo 103 in to demo and could see an extra definition or vividness to the pic, in addition to it's performance for SD like you mention. Granted, the difference would probably seem trivial to most, but it stood out to me. Just curious if there is anything else to look at that has that kind of reputation for playback excellence?


Not at that price point. There's always the Oppo 105 for better AQ if using the analog audio outs (same exact PQ).


----------



## Yankees24

My 10 year old Sony-ES sacd player stopped reading discs and I've been using my PS3 to play cd's in the mean time. But I want get a dedicated cd player that can play some SACD's as well, even if its thru PCM (From what I've read most of the Sony BD players can play sacd's)...So my question is, any recomendations on Audio performance alone from the existing entry level BD players out there ?.....really not interested in the other bells and whistles.


----------



## teachsac

In the budget BD players, only Sony supports SACD. Otherwise you will need a universal player like Oppo, Denon, etc.


S~


----------



## cjvnyc

Haven't played an SACD yet, but the S5100 sounds lovely on CDs. I have a couple somewhere I'll try to dig up. But this would be PCM as there are no analog outs- the S790 has those.


----------



## Yankees24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15420#post_23684941
> 
> 
> In the budget BD players, only Sony supports SACD. Otherwise you will need a universal player like Oppo, Denon, etc.
> 
> 
> S~



Yeah, I'm ok with the Sony ones, my Sams club has one for $64, so If I can play them via PCM using the digital coax, I'm fine with that, it also should be able to play my dvd-audio discs in DD or DTS too.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjvnyc*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15420#post_23685259
> 
> 
> Haven't played an SACD yet, but the S5100 sounds lovely on CDs. I have a couple somewhere I'll try to dig up. But this would be PCM as there are no analog outs- the S790 has those.



I think the Sams club model is the equivalent to the S5100, I'll look into that as well...thanks


----------



## Selden Ball

I suspect the $64 Sony is the X110 (equivalent to the S1100 which is usually around $80). You need to get the X510 (equivalent to the S5100) for SACD support. (or X59 if any are still in stock) It typically costs closer to $100. The quick test is to see if it has a (miniscule) front-panel display. The 5xx model has one. The others don't.


Edited to add:

Sorry, Sony players do *not* play either DVD-A or DAD audio formats. They do play DTS audio discs, though.


----------



## Yankees24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15420#post_23685766
> 
> 
> I suspect the $64 Sony is the X110 (equivalent to the S1100 which is usually around $80). You need to get the X510 (equivalent to the S5100) for SACD support. (or X59 if any are still in stock) It typically costs closer to $100. The quick test is to see if it has a (miniscule) front-panel display. The 5xx model has one. The others don't.
> 
> 
> Edited to add:
> 
> Sorry, Sony players do *not* play either DVD-A or DAD audio formats. They do play DTS audio discs, though.



In regards to the DVD-A, my PS3 plays them fine using the always encoded DD track or DTS track included.


----------



## BIslander

It's playing the DVD-Video portion of the disc, just like a regular DVD. Sony players ignore the DVD-Audio portion of the disc.


----------



## Yankees24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15420#post_23686206
> 
> 
> It's playing the DVD-Video portion of the disc, just like a regular DVD. Sony players ignore the DVD-Audio portion of the disc.



Correct. My point was that its able to read the music tracks on the disc. Even when I owned a dvd-a player it was hard to tell the difference between the audio track and the DTS track, but that's a whole new discussion..lol


----------



## Yankees24

Ok, so if I go with the Sony s5100, is sacd playable thru the coax now ?...or I need to use the analog outs ?


----------



## Blackmambakila

I'm thinking about buying another 3d blue-ray player and I'd like some advice for my best options with a budget of $1000? Any help would be appreciated as I'm clueless to the differences, thanks


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yankees24*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15420#post_23686406
> 
> 
> Ok, so if I go with the Sony s5100, is sacd playable thru the coax now ?...or I need to use the analog outs ?



The BDP-S5100 does not have analog outputs, HDMI only for SACD on this player.


----------



## JRoX85

Just as the title states. I am looking for a good bluray player that will eliminate the top and bottom black bars on playback, without zooming in my tv. I currently have last years panasonic and it gets pretty frustrating as it lacks the feature I am looking for. My price range is 100-400 bucks. Any info would be really appreciated..


Thanks.


----------



## Chise




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JRoX85*  /t/1488513/looking-to-buy-a-bluray-...n-video-playback-need-info-help#post_23687056
> 
> 
> Just as the title states. I am looking for a good bluray player that will eliminate the top and bottom black bars on playback, without zooming in my tv. I currently have last years panasonic and it gets pretty frustrating as it lacks the feature I am looking for. My price range is 100-400 bucks. Any info would be really appreciated..
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Oppo only my friend and its 500.00 dollars and I have two of them.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JRoX85*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15420#post_23687056
> 
> 
> Just as the title states. I am looking for a good bluray player that will eliminate the top and bottom black bars on playback, without zooming in my tv. I currently have last years panasonic and it gets pretty frustrating as it lacks the feature I am looking for. My price range is 100-400 bucks. Any info would be really appreciated..
> 
> 
> Thanks.



You understand that will crop the sides of the image?


OPPO has a full screen zoom mode, but new players are $499.


This mode zooms 2.35 titles to fill a 16:9 display, cropping the sides. It will also zoom 1.33, cropping the top and bottom. That is handy for the old pesky non-anamorphic 4:3 letterboxed DVDs; it zooms them to full width.


Note that the current OPPO models (BDP-103/105) will not zoom certain Blu-rays: I believe those that use the Picture-in-Picture feature. My test disc is SERENITY, which is no-zoom.


Older models (BDP-83/80/93) did not have that restriction.


-Bill


----------



## JRoX85

I thought samsungs had a feature for wide 1 and wide 2 that eliminates the bars if not i will look for a bdp 93


----------



## BIslander

I am curious - why do you want to zoom in the player instead of the TV? Isn't it the same manipulation of the image either way?


----------



## Cla55clown

My new 3D panel will be arriving this week and I need a 3D capable BD player for it. Currently using a Panasonic DMP-BD60 which does well enough on its own but no 3D playback. I'm thinking a Sony player. Which model should I get for under $200USD?


----------



## JRoX85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15450#post_23687396
> 
> 
> I am curious - why do you want to zoom in the player instead of the TV? Isn't it the same manipulation of the image either way?


on some


I hate haveing four remotes out lol


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cla55clown*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15450#post_23687629
> 
> 
> My new 3D panel will be arriving this week and I need a 3D capable BD player for it. Currently using a Panasonic DMP-BD60 which does well enough on its own but no 3D playback. I'm thinking a Sony player. Which model should I get for under $200USD?


The 5100 supports 3D.


S~


----------



## Cla55clown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15450#post_23687668
> 
> 
> The 5100 supports 3D.
> 
> 
> S~



ok thanks. I'll check out that model. Is there any reason to wait for the HDMI 2.0 spec to come out or is that just for 4K use?


----------



## cjvnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yankees24*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15420#post_23686406
> 
> 
> Ok, so if I go with the Sony s5100, is sacd playable thru the coax now ?...or I need to use the analog outs ?



The 5100 does not have any analog outs- the 790 does, for roughly $100 more.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjvnyc*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15450#post_23687867
> 
> 
> The 5100 does not have any analog outs- the 790 does, for roughly $100 more.


Only 2 channel, though. No MC analog outs.


S~


----------



## Blackmambakila

Whats my best choices for $1000 budget on a 3d blue- ray player? I was looking at some of denons higher end models but not sure what the best choice would be.


----------



## Trouthead

This one should be easy. Making the jump to flat screen (Vizio 70 LCD/LED) and the upgrade to Blue Ray. Not upgrading an older Denon AV Receiver (AVR 2802) that does not have HDMI inputs so I need audio outputs for surround sound. Also want 3D capabilities.


Not a big Blue Ray user. Maybe a few times a month, so big time high end is not necessary. Looking for a basic player and would go Sony but few if any of the new Sony's have analog outputs. So it is either older Sony or Panasonic?


Budget is under $200.00 and it must be able to play CD, and DVDs. Thanks for any opinions.


Now there is an outside chance I might get very impulsive and get a Sony UHD 65 incher. Would that change the recommendation.


----------



## teachsac

Pansonic BDT500 would be the one with multichannel analog outputs.


S~


----------



## William Moore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blackmambakila*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15450#post_23688642
> 
> 
> Whats my best choices for $1000 budget on a 3d blue- ray player? I was looking at some of denons higher end models but not sure what the best choice would be.


Save yourself $500 and go with the Oppo BDP 103. It's one of the best ones out there at a reasonable price. That's a "no-brainer!"


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JRoX85*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15450#post_23687635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15450#post_23687396
> 
> 
> I am curious - why do you want to zoom in the player instead of the TV? Isn't it the same manipulation of the image either way?
> 
> 
> 
> on some
> 
> 
> I hate haveing four remotes out lol
Click to expand...

Get a Harmony and put all of the other remotes away. Just one remote to run everything.


----------



## Blackmambakila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William Moore*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15450#post_23688880
> 
> 
> Save yourself $500 and go with the Oppo BDP 103. It's one of the best ones out there at a reasonable price. That's a "no-brainer!"



Thanks, im going to look this one up tonight


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trouthead*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15450#post_23688676
> 
> 
> This one should be easy. Making the jump to flat screen (Vizio 70 LCD/LED) and the upgrade to Blue Ray. Not upgrading an older Denon AV Receiver (AVR 2802) that does not have HDMI inputs so I need audio outputs for surround sound. Also want 3D capabilities.Not a big Blue Ray user. Maybe a few times a month, so big time high end is not necessary. Looking for a basic player and would go Sony but few if any of the new Sony's have analog outputs. So it is either older Sony or Panasonic?Budget is under $200.00 and it must be able to play CD, and DVDs. Thanks for any opinions.Now there is an outside chance I might get very impulsive and get a Sony UHD 65 incher. Would that change the recommendation.



You could always use the coax or optical inputs on your receiver and skip the analog outs if you went with one of the Sony players. Worth considering if you have interest in DLNA or want Amazon Instant Video with 5.1 support. However, the Panasonic BDT-500 would give you more output flexibility if you don 't care about DLNA or Amazon streaming.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trouthead*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15450#post_23688676
> 
> 
> This one should be easy. Making the jump to flat screen (Vizio 70 LCD/LED) and the upgrade to Blue Ray. Not upgrading an older Denon AV Receiver (AVR 2802) that does not have HDMI inputs so I need audio outputs for surround sound. Also want 3D capabilities.
> 
> 
> Not a big Blue Ray user. Maybe a few times a month, so big time high end is not necessary. Looking for a basic player and would go Sony but few if any of the new Sony's have analog outputs. So it is either older Sony or Panasonic?
> 
> 
> Budget is under $200.00 and it must be able to play CD, and DVDs. Thanks for any opinions.
> 
> 
> Now there is an outside chance I might get very impulsive and get a Sony UHD 65 incher. Would that change the recommendation.


Multichannel analog players are hard to find and more expensive than your budget. Any player with a coax or optical output will be just fine. They all play CDs and DVDs. Sony has several excellent players, as does Panasonic. You can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## Angler55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trouthead*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15450#post_23688676
> 
> 
> This one should be easy. Making the jump to flat screen (Vizio 70 LCD/LED) and the upgrade to Blue Ray. Not upgrading an older Denon AV Receiver (AVR 2802) that does not have HDMI inputs so I need audio outputs for surround sound. Also want 3D capabilities.
> 
> 
> Not a big Blue Ray user. Maybe a few times a month, so big time high end is not necessary. Looking for a basic player and would go Sony but few if any of the new Sony's have analog outputs. So it is either older Sony or Panasonic?
> 
> 
> Budget is under $200.00 and it must be able to play CD, and DVDs. Thanks for any opinions.
> 
> 
> Now there is an outside chance I might get very impulsive and get a Sony UHD 65 incher. Would that change the recommendation.



Amazon has the Panasonic DMP-BDT500 for less than your budget with free shipping. I was in the same boat as you with going to a flat screen and upgrading to blu ray while keeping my old Pioneer Elite receiver with analog inputs. I don't use any of my other CD capable players anymore since I got the 500. I can't compare it to other blu ray players because I lack experience with any other models besides the 500 but it does sound better to me than anything I have used for CD's to this point. It's really the perfect player for me and plays everything I need it to and sounds great doing it.


Another important thing for me was the HD Audio soundtracks on blu ray movies. The 7.1/5.1 Analog Audio Outputs allow me to listen to the blu ray movie soundtracks as they were meant to be heard where with Coax or Optical I would lose that ability. If you want high definition audio with blu ray movies you need to use HDMI or Analog Audio.


I can't comment on the Amazon thing because I only use Netflix. I don't do the DLNA file thing but most folks in this thread agree that the Sony players are better than the Panasonics for this.



Al


----------



## mantaraydesign

Hi, I looking for a new Blu-ray player for under $500.


What some of the best ones ou there?


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15450#post_23690889
> 
> 
> Hi, I looking for a new Blu-ray player for under $500.
> 
> 
> What some of the best ones ou there?



If your budget is under $500, the Oppo BDP-103 is what you want.


----------



## Rich86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15400_100#post_23690889
> 
> 
> Hi, I looking for a new Blu-ray player for under $500.
> 
> 
> What some of the best ones ou there?



If you do not need 7.1 analog audio outputs, you might take a look at the Sony BDP-S790. It gets very good reviews and comments from customers and costs 1/2 what an Oppo costs.

http://store.sony.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921666436490


----------



## Yankees24

I settled for the entry level Sony player from SAMs club (BDP-BX110) $65 and I'm impressed with the playback quality of it. I can go as far as to say that it's better than my slim PS3. I bought it mostly for music playback via cd or my external HD and it plays like a champ. That's another bonus that it reads my external HD fast and with no issues USB 3.0


----------



## cjvnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yankees24*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15450#post_23695604
> 
> 
> I settled for the entry level Sony player from SAMs club (BDP-BX110) $65 and I'm impressed with the playback quality of it. I can go as far as to say that it's better than my slim PS3. I bought it mostly for music playback via cd or my external HD and it plays like a champ. That's another bonus that it reads my external HD fast and with no issues USB 3.0



I also love my cheap new Sony for the same reason, for audio CDs.


----------



## mark_anderson_u




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich86*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15450#post_23693514
> 
> 
> If you do not need 7.1 analog audio outputs, you might take a look at the Sony BDP-S790. It gets very good reviews and comments from customers and costs 1/2 what an Oppo costs.
> 
> http://store.sony.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921666436490



I just bought the S790 two weeks ago and like it a lot. Couldn't justify double the price for the Oppo. Don't need analog out, but did want SACD, hence the Sony.


----------



## malapane

Hi. I have been away for awhile and am a bit out of touch with the latest models. I always appreciate the help.


I am looking for a player for good 2D video quality with fast loading for my JVC RS1. Do not need analog outs, but could use them if they are better than using HDMI on the Denon 3313 I just got. Thoughts? Oh, and no Sony. They burned me on my BDP S1.


----------



## Selden Ball

The Oppo 103 would seem to be appropriate. It costs about $500.


FWIW, among the less expensive players, Panasonic's players are reasonable alternatives to Sony's.


The inexpensive players from other manufacturers tend to be even less reliable. In general, though, you have to consider modern commodity-class (


----------



## Rich86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15400_100#post_23696443
> 
> 
> The Oppo 103 would seem to be appropriate. It costs about $500.
> 
> 
> FWIW, among the less expensive players, Panasonic's players are reasonable alternatives to Sony's.
> 
> 
> The inexpensive players from other manufacturers tend to be even less reliable. In general, though, you have to consider modern commodity-class (


----------



## Selden Ball

Rich,


I looked at the price of his projector, and that suggested to me that the Oppo might be appropriate







Specifically, that spending more money for a more mechanically sturdy player might be reasonable in his circumstances.


Unfortunately, other people have not had your good luck with their BD players.







E,g, one of mine is refusing to open its tray. I haven't gotten around to opening it up yet, though.


----------



## HockeyCoach

I currently have a Sony BX-37. I got it in the fall of 2010 for about $140. It worked great for Netflix then. For about the past year, streaming Netflix on it is an exercise in frustration. HD titles are so pixelated as to be unwatchable. My Netflix prefs in my Netflix account are set to highest quality. It's also very rare that I can go more than 5 minutes (usually less than 5 minutes) without a long pause for buffering (even on non-HD titles). Blu rays still look great on the player, but the remote has pretty much given up the ghost. Only the power and eject buttons work reliably on it anymore. I've programmed my cable remote to control the player, but it doesn't map every function (only the basics: play, pause, stop, rewind, power...). Sucks not having the menu and top menu buttons to skip previews.


As far as Netflix goes, I can stream HD with very good quality if I use the XBox 360 and sign in with my son's Live Gold account (not an option anymore since he's at college now). I can also stream in HD on my PC and even on my Andriod phone (all without excessive buffering pauses).


I see a lot of complaints online about Sony Blu-Ray players and Netflix quality and buffering. I guess they go through secondary servers.


Bottom line is that I'm looking for a decent player to replace the Sony (preferably not a Sony). Is there a sub $100 player that does a good job with Netflix and blu-rays? Or should I keep the Sony for blu-rays and grab either a Netgear NeoTV box or Roku box for the streaming. I prefer only one device, but I'm willing to consider the dedicated streaming box option. It seems like there has to be a Blu ray player out there will do the job. Keep in mind I'm not on a Oppo budget.


Suggestions welcome.



Jon


----------



## malapane

I have had considerable trouble with a Sony, a Samsung and 1 other that went back so fast I don't remember the model. My very inexpensive Panasonic is still going strong on my second system though. I hate nothing more than interupting movie night with some audio glitch, HDMI sync problems or some other distraction with my last 2 players. I ordered the oppo today, and hope for better reliability. Wish me luck.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *malapane*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15480#post_23698311
> 
> 
> I have had considerable trouble with a Sony, a Samsung and 1 other that went back so fast I don't remember the model. My very inexpensive Panasonic is still going strong on my second system though. I hate nothing more than interupting movie night with some audio glitch, HDMI sync problems or some other distraction with my last 2 players. I ordered the oppo today, and hope for better reliability. Wish me luck.



I think your luck is going to change.


I've had my Oppo BDP-83 for four years and that thing has been a tank for me. It has played anything I throw at it, periodic updates seemed to keep the 'this disk won't play' wolf at bay before it became an issue. Those updates also brought fixes for problems other folks were having and new features like DLNA play, etc. that weren't delivered with the original player.


If you ever do run into a problem, their support staff are available almost all of the time and will turn a fix around fast if it comes to that. I never had to use them, but it's nice to know if I ever do.


----------



## Project H

Hey all,


I'm looking for a blu-ray player for my home theater setup. I'm not sure what features I need to look out for but what is the difference between the commodity blu-ray players that are sub $150 and the higher end ones like Oppo?


I have an Epson 8350 projector and Denon 2112C receiver. I read that Oppo allowrs you to zoom - does that mean it will display the blu-ray in full 16:9 aspect ratio?


I'm not trying to spend 500 - what is a recommended blu-ray player that you all recommend? are blu-ray players themselves rated for audio channels - 7.2 etc or does this just get determined by the receiver? currently my receiver is 7.1 but my house is prewired for 7.2 and later i may add another sub.. so in that case i would like a blu-ray player that would support that too.


thanks!


----------



## zebrafetish2000

On a scale of 1 to 10, I know about my A/V equipment at about level 5.


MY QUESTION:


Which BD player should I purchase? Assuming:


- I use a Denon 1611 receiver, (Audessey, DTS-MA, True DD, etc.)

- I use a long HDMI cable to my projector

- Optoma HD25 LV Projector

- Home theatre room with 106" screen

- I care extremely little about apps like YouTube and Netflix

- I want to spend less than $300

- I want a BD player to last 5+ years

- My new projector can do 3D but I don't own any 3D glasses and have never used 3D in home before

- 7.1 Channel setup

- I care MOST about sound that is clear, crisp, and well delivered, esp. dialogue during movies

- Purchasing a certified USED or REFURBISHED product is FINE, so long as there is some sort of warranty

- My front speakers, center channel, and sub are all Boston Accoustics, rear channels are Bose (don't give me any $hiT they are perfect for this) and two old Sonys.


From what I've read thus far, all Sony BD players are a big disappointment (except the PS3 which I will not be purchasing) - mostly from a quality point of view - they don't seem to last. Denon seem TERRIFIC, but I'm NOT spending $500 on a BD player, Oppo seem expensive, but nice...


I will consider anyone's thoughtful opinion. Thank you for taking the time to read my request










- RAD


----------



## mark_anderson_u

I have Sony S790 (


----------



## Selden Ball

My personal impression is that Sony players have no higher a failure rate than any of the other players in the same price range. Remember that most (all?) of the people here are reporting their own personal experiences with a very small number of players. Also, people who encounter problems tend to be much more vocal about them than people who haven't encountered any problems.


At any rate, if you'd prefer not to buy a Sony player, Panasonic makes equivalent ones at about the same prices, but apparently they lack some of the network streaming features that Sony players have.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Project H*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15480#post_23700175
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a blu-ray player for my home theater setup. I'm not sure what features I need to look out for but what is the difference between the commodity blu-ray players that are sub $150 and the higher end ones like Oppo?



Quite a few differences, you just have to check what's offered, to see if it is worthwhile to you.


- It passes all of the display tests that other players don't. In some cases the distortion caused in the picture is not obvious, so it may not be an issue, especially using a smaller display.


- It is better at upscaling DVD content to high resolution than other players.


- It provides the largest amount of support for video and audio files that can be streamed from a computer, a NAS, a cell phone or anything using a network server. So you can play media files on your network to your player (as many others can), but it does it well and supports media file formats that others don't.


- It can play media from the network (DLNA, SMB), from a usb connection ( memory, USB Drives).


- It supports a large amount of media disks, including SACD, DVD-A as well as the usual disks (Bluray, DVD, CD) other players support.


- The current crop of Oppos let you use them as graphic processors for other, more challenged devices. They have HDMI inputs which can be used to plug in your cable box (for instance), a game box, whatever.. and upscaled using the Oppo's graphics capabilities.


- If you have a good older AVR which does not support HDMI or some other more advanced connection, the Oppo has analog connectors (up to 7.1) to let you keep that AVR. Some others also have this, but it is a feature that is going away.


- Great build quality. This is a rock solid machine that won't flake away over time.


- Frequent updates from Oppo as needed to fix issues that are identified or to add new features that were not in the original machine you bought.


- Dual HDMI outputs, to let you send one to your projector, the other to your AVR for sound.


- Many more features, but one of the biggest benefit is the support. The Oppo has a two year warranty, they have been known to fix machines that are out of warranty without charge, but even if you're charged, it is a small amount comparatively. I think in the order of 70 bucks. I say I think because I haven't needed it in 4 years.


- It keeps its value. I bought mine four years ago for 499. If you go on one of the sales sites, my BDP-83 lists for about 400. So in four years, it has dropped by about 100 dollars.


Similarities between it and other plauyers?


- Bluray play for most players is pretty much even. There are things the Oppo does better, but they are not obvious at small screen sizes. In larger sizes though, the differences show up.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Project H*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15480#post_23700175
> 
> 
> I have an Epson 8350 projector and Denon 2112C receiver. I read that Oppo allowrs you to zoom - does that mean it will display the blu-ray in full 16:9 aspect ratio?



It supports different zoom choices, also allows you to do things like move subtitlles out of the way, etc. I think some players also zoom, the options may be limited. I prefer to watch the movie in the aspect ratio that it comes in, don't really care about bars. With a projector though, the Oppo's options may be more important.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Project H*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15480#post_23700175
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to spend 500 - what is a recommended blu-ray player that you all recommend? are blu-ray players themselves rated for audio channels - 7.2 etc or does this just get determined by the receiver? currently my receiver is 7.1 but my house is prewired for 7.2 and later i may add another sub.. so in that case i would like a blu-ray player that would support that too.
> 
> 
> thanks!



The number of audio channels used are determined by several influences. The first is the media itself. Most movies / shows are not mastered in 7.1 and none that I know of are in 7.2 or above. Most are 5.1 if they do multi channel. Some older movies are 1.0.


The next thing is what the player supports, which is probably at least 5.1 or 7.1.


The receiver is next on the processing chain. You will get 7.1 if your receiver can handle it. If not, if the receiver can only do 5.1, then somewhere in the chain a 7.1 recording gets downmixed into 5.1.


Then to your speakers and configuration. If you have support for 7.1 the length of your processing chain, but only 2.1, 3.1 or some other speaker configuration, then you receiver will downmix the incoming 7.1 into the right configuration for the number of speakers attached.


I have a 7.2 system. Most setups that I've seen (and mine is one of them) uses the .1 output from the receiver and connects it to a splitter which runs the same signal to two separate subs. So you are not getting two different signals, but one and the same.


So why do it? Because two subs provide more sound. At low frequencies, the sound can have dead spots in your room, where the sound is weaker than in others. Having two subs helps this, since if they are physically separated, they stand a better chance of covering all of the dead spots and giving you good strong low frequency sounds over all your listening area. The more the better, so if you want to run four subs, sure.


Receiver with .2 capability are doing the exact same splitting, it just happens inside of the box. Again - no media supports 7.2, and if would probably not make sense. At low enough frequencies, the sound is not localizable. You can't tell where it's coming from, so putting one sound here and another there would not make any difference, since you can't tell the difference anyways. At higher frequencies (80 and above) you can, but that's not usually where subs live.


----------



## bhrm

Is there any particular reason to match up blu ray player to a TV of the same manufacturer?


I picked up a LG 55LN5310 (same as 5400) and looking for a blu ray player with some decent features (smart TV, media streaming). The LG ones aren't on sale and there's a number of good Sony and Panasonic players for better prices under $100.


Thoughts? Advice?


Thanks in advance


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhrm*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15480#post_23701789
> 
> 
> Is there any particular reason to match up blu ray player to a TV of the same manufacturer?
> 
> 
> I picked up a LG 55LN5310 (same as 5400) and looking for a blu ray player with some decent features (smart TV, media streaming). The LG ones aren't on sale and there's a number of good Sony and Panasonic players for better prices under $100.
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Advice?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


There is absolutely no need to match brands. Panny and Sony are much more popular here than LG for BluRay players, for good reason.


----------



## bhrm

awesome thanks!


Panasonic it is! $10 cheaper than LG plus more features.


----------



## mark_anderson_u




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhrm*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15480#post_23701789
> 
> 
> Is there any particular reason to match up blu ray player to a TV of the same manufacturer?
> 
> 
> I picked up a LG 55LN5310 (same as 5400) and looking for a blu ray player with some decent features (smart TV, media streaming). The LG ones aren't on sale and there's a number of good Sony and Panasonic players for better prices under $100.
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Advice?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



Not when the choice is LG


----------



## purplerain

I'm looking for a new BD player. Looking to spend $100-$200. Any input would be great. Thanks


(2) Rear WH 2 series Wharfedales

(1) Energy CC10 center

(2) Sound Dynamics RTS-P100 powered speakers (towers)

Denon 2313CI AV receiver

Velodyne SPL-1500R sub


KRP500M Pioneer plasma

Dish satellite receiver


----------



## mdavej

Do you need wifi, 3D, streaming, DLNA, SACD, etc?


----------



## purplerain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15480#post_23703200
> 
> 
> Do you need wifi, 3D, streaming, DLNA, SACD, etc?



NO to wifi, 3D, & streaming.


----------



## mark_anderson_u




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *purplerain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15480#post_23703113
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a new BD player. Looking to spend $100-$200. Any input would be great. Thanks
> 
> 
> (2) Rear WH 2 series Wharfedales
> 
> (1) Energy CC10 center
> 
> (2) Sound Dynamics RTS-P100 powered speakers (towers)
> 
> Denon 2313CI AV receiver
> 
> Velodyne SPL-1500R sub
> 
> 
> KRP500M Pioneer plasma
> 
> Dish satellite receiver



SOny S590 or stretch to 225 and get S790. I have one and like it a lot with my Kuro and 4311


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *purplerain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15400_100#post_23703216
> 
> 
> NO to wifi, 3D, & streaming.


Yes to DLNA, SACD then? If so, Sony 3100, else Sony 1100. Suggested 590 is discontinued. Open box 1100 can be had for $50 shipped. I have a couple of those, and they work well.


----------



## purplerain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15480#post_23703339
> 
> 
> Yes to DLNA, SACD then? If so, Sony 3100, else Sony 1100. Suggested 590 is discontinued. Open box 1100 can be had for $50 shipped. I have a couple of those, and they work well.



Thanks. I see the 3100 for $80 brand new


----------



## mark_anderson_u




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15480#post_23703339
> 
> 
> Yes to DLNA, SACD then? If so, Sony 3100, else Sony 1100. Suggested 590 is discontinued. Open box 1100 can be had for $50 shipped. I have a couple of those, and they work well.



Sorry about that 5100 then. I'd still pay the extra few $ for the S790 (seen it for as low as $215). Comparison chart is here.

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-BDP-S5100-Blu-ray-Player-Wi-Fi/dp/B00AWKC0JM/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1378397128&sr=1-2&keywords=blu-ray


----------



## ElJimador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apw2607*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15360#post_23614026
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I'm following you. All the Sony players from 2012 onwards that support DLNA support DTS-HD via DLNA. Dolby true hd is supported but only if you use DVD fab. Make MKV doesn't seem to work right.



Hi. Just wanted to update that I bought the Sony BDP-S3100 and so far it does play all my MKVs with HD audio. Granted, it won't actually play TrueHD and LPCM tracks (those throw up the message "Audio Format Not Supported" however at least I can keep playing the video and switch to another audio track which was really all I was hoping for). And it does play DTS-HD. So that's a big improvement over my older LG players and the Panny I tried and returned earlier. (All of this is through USB btw. I haven't tried DLNA playback off my server yet but I assume it will be the same).


----------



## mark_anderson_u




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ElJimador*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15480#post_23704721
> 
> 
> So far it does play all my MKVs with HD audio. Granted, it won't actually play TrueHD and LPCM tracks



Does it support chapters (i.e prev/next ) for MKV (assuming they have chapter data). Strange (and annoying) about the HDsound


----------



## irishpatrick33

Hello,


I am trying to select a Blu-ray player. But the information which I seek is not easily found. So I am seeking opinions from qualified users to help guide my purchase.


I am buying a Blu-ray player to do 3 things: Netflix, Blu-rays, and play local video/music content from USB or SD card. It must do these things very well.


Regarding hardware, I need some type of an audio out (coaxial, optical, analog, something). I also would prefer to have the USB or SD card hidden or in the rear of the unit. A compact unit would be nice, but not required.


So I am seeking opinions and advice. Budget is $150. Any help would be appreciated.




Thanks


----------



## powertoburn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *irishpatrick33*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15480#post_23709277
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I am trying to select a Blu-ray player. But the information which I seek is not easily found. So I am seeking opinions from qualified users to help guide my purchase.
> 
> 
> I am buying a Blu-ray player to do 3 things: Netflix, Blu-rays, and play local video/music content from USB or SD card. It must do these things very well.
> 
> 
> Regarding hardware, I need some type of an audio out (coaxial, optical, analog, something). I also would prefer to have the USB or SD card hidden or in the rear of the unit. A compact unit would be nice, but not required.
> 
> 
> So I am seeking opinions and advice. Budget is $150. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



I would suggest the Sony BDP-S5100 or BDP-BX510 which can be found at Costco, Sam's Club!!! There is a USB on the back and the front


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *irishpatrick33*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15480#post_23709277
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I am trying to select a Blu-ray player. But the information which I seek is not easily found. So I am seeking opinions from qualified users to help guide my purchase.
> 
> 
> I am buying a Blu-ray player to do 3 things: Netflix, Blu-rays, and play local video/music content from USB or SD card. It must do these things very well.
> 
> 
> Regarding hardware, I need some type of an audio out (coaxial, optical, analog, something). I also would prefer to have the USB or SD card hidden or in the rear of the unit. A compact unit would be nice, but not required.
> 
> 
> So I am seeking opinions and advice. Budget is $150. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *powertoburn*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15480#post_23709550
> 
> 
> I would suggest the Sony BDP-S5100 or BDP-BX510 which can be found at Costco, Sam's Club!!! There is a USB on the back and the front


Sony doesn't have an SD slot. Panasonic does, but it sucks at playing local video. So unless you can get by without SD, you'll have to spend a lot more money or do your file playback via DLNA.


----------



## dave1812dave

*QUESTION:* I have two Sony BDP-S570 players that both have major issues playing Netflix. they rebuffer often and the picture isn't sharp like from my PS3. I am most likely going to return them for refund and therefore need a replacement. I spoke with Netflix support for advice on products that work well and they said non-sony players, Roku 2, Apple TV. Would ANY Panasonic, Samsung or LG BD player work well with Netflix? I usually buy stuff at Costco. I don't need bleeding edge tech--just something that works really well with Netflix. I'm gonna get a PS4, but that will not be located in the same room as where I need a BD player. I will need a device with ethernet ports; my wifi signal isn't strong enough to the room needing the BD player


----------



## tenmakk

My mother likes the web browser feature, and she'd like to browse the Internet faster, especially Pandora. We have a Sony BDP-S3100. We have hi-speed internet, but when we try to use the player to browse the web it is extremely slow, much slower than on our computers. She is willing to spend more if she can get a different Blu-Ray player where she can browse the web faster. Any suggestions? She especially likes the TV Sideview feature.


Thanks,

Brad


----------



## lokus

Are there any Bluray players that support the playback/streaming of lossless Bluray backups in .m2ts or .mkv files? Im assuming via DNLA?? I'm interested in backing up some of my disks and would like to stream them to various devices in my house from a NAS. I would like to create a 1:1 copy for video and audio and then stream it to a device hooked up to my TV.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lokus*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15480#post_23713480
> 
> 
> Are there any Bluray players that support the playback/streaming of lossless Bluray backups in .m2ts or .mkv files? Im assuming via DNLA?? I'm interested in backing up some of my disks and would like to stream them to various devices in my house from a NAS. I would like to create a 1:1 copy for video and audio and then stream it to a device hooked up to my TV.



That's pretty common these days. Yes, DLNA is the mechanism, although some players support SMB shares as well. Your NAS should have both.


Hidef video can work over wireless but it's iffy. Wired is much more reliable.


-Bill


----------



## lokus

So would a Blu-ray player be a good option to play these lossless rips or would I need to go with something like a Dune media streamer?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lokus*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15480#post_23713597
> 
> 
> So would a Blu-ray player be a good option to play these lossless rips or would I need to go with something like a Dune media streamer?



If your interest is primarily media files instead of BR discs you should look at a media server product like the Dune.


-Bill


----------



## wasntme

I'm looking for a Bluray player.

_MySetup_

Denon a300

BenQ w1070

Long HDMI cable

Elite Screens Sable Fixed Frame Projection Screen (120 inch 16:9 AR)

Pioneer speakers (SP-FS52-LR, SPC-22, SP-BS22-LR)


Wants?

3D

$100-$200 price

Netflix/AmazonPrime Streaming


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tenmakk*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15480#post_23713471
> 
> 
> My mother likes the web browser feature, and she'd like to browse the Internet faster, especially Pandora. We have a Sony BDP-S3100. We have hi-speed internet, but when we try to use the player to browse the web it is extremely slow, much slower than on our computers. She is willing to spend more if she can get a different Blu-Ray player where she can browse the web faster. Any suggestions? She especially likes the TV Sideview feature.Thanks,Brad



Blu-ray players never make good Web browsers for many different reasons. Most laptops have HDMI outputs, making them easy to interface with modern TVs. Nothing else will compare to a computer in terms of speed and the variety of sites available.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave1812dave*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15480#post_23713304
> 
> *QUESTION:* I have two Sony BDP-S570 players that both have major issues playing Netflix. they rebuffer often and the picture isn't sharp like from my PS3. I am most likely going to return them for refund and therefore need a replacement. I spoke with Netflix support for advice on products that work well and they said non-sony players, Roku 2, Apple TV. Would ANY Panasonic, Samsung or LG BD player work well with Netflix? I usually buy stuff at Costco. I don't need bleeding edge tech--just something that works really well with Netflix. I'm gonna get a PS4, but that will not be located in the same room as where I need a BD player. I will need a device with ethernet ports; my wifi signal isn't strong enough to the room needing the BD player


Having had all of them, it has been the experience that the current Sony players are the best at streaming NF and Amazon. I currently have a Sony S790, Panasonic 320, and Panasonic 230. The S790 is the best. Another option would be to keep the Blu-ray players and get a dedicated streaming box like Roku, etc.


S~


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wasntme*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15480#post_23714484
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a Bluray player.
> 
> _MySetup_
> 
> Denon a300
> 
> BenQ w1070
> 
> Long HDMI cable
> 
> Elite Screens Sable Fixed Frame Projection Screen (120 inch 16:9 AR)
> 
> Pioneer speakers (SP-FS52-LR, SPC-22, SP-BS22-LR)
> 
> 
> Wants?
> 
> 3D
> 
> $100-$200 price
> 
> Netflix/AmazonPrime Streaming


Sony 5100 should fit your needs nicely.


S~


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15510#post_23714635
> 
> 
> [quote name="dave1812dave" url="/t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15480#post_23713304"]*QUESTION: * I have two Sony BDP-S570 players that both have major issues playing Netflix. they rebuffer often and the picture isn't sharp like from my PS3. I am most likely going to return them for refund and therefore need a replacement. I spoke with Netflix support for advice on products that work well and they said non-sony players, Roku 2, Apple TV. Would ANY Panasonic, Samsung or LG BD player work well with Netflix? I usually buy stuff at Costco. I don't need bleeding edge tech--just something that works really well with Netflix. I'm gonna get a PS4, but that will not be located in the same room as where I need a BD player. I will need a device with ethernet ports; my wifi signal isn't strong enough to the room needing the BD player


Having had all of them, it has been the experience that the current Sony players are the best at streaming NF and Amazon. I currently have a Sony S790, Panasonic 320, and Panasonic 230. The S790 is the best. Another option would be to keep the Blu-ray players and get a dedicated streaming box like Roku, etc. S~
[/QUOTE]


I have been satisfied with the Netflix app on my Sony BDP-S590. Though I have a Roku 2 purchased prior to the Sony, it now collects dust because the Sony has all of the apps I need (though the Roku has more apps overall) and the image quality is better.


Definitely stay away from LG. If you want another player and are not comfortable with a newer Sony, look at the Panasonic line.


Are you running your BDP-S570 players with a wired Internet connection to help rule out local network issues that may be impacting quality if you're using wireless? Does the player give you a quality/bandwidth indicator and if so, what does it say?


----------



## wasntme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15510#post_23714640
> 
> 
> Sony 5100 should fit your needs nicely.
> 
> 
> S~



Just ordered from Amazon. Thanks for the help!!!!


----------



## lespurgeon

Oppo - they are the answer for every question that goes above $500.


Errr, sorry - this was supposed to have the quote feature... response to best BR for around $1k.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave1812dave*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15480#post_23713304
> 
> *QUESTION:* I have two Sony BDP-S570 players that both have major issues playing Netflix. they rebuffer often and the picture isn't sharp like from my PS3. I am most likely going to return them for refund and therefore need a replacement.


How do you return a 3 year old player? My Sony 1100 plays Netflix better than my PS3, Panasonic, LG, Samsung, and Toshiba players ever did. But I do agree that Netflix on the 570 is awful on many levels.


----------



## JenL

Hi,


I'm looking for a standalone BluRay player that

(1) can mount & reliably stream from a NetworkShare -- over CIFS &/or (preferably) NFS. NOT looking for a DLNA client.

(2) can natively play H.264/mkv encapsulated streams

(3) can play burn-your-own, ripped copied of my DVD collection


I have a Panasonic BDT220 & A Sony S1100.


The BDT220 has Network share mount support, starts with perfect video/audi stream playback, but routinely shuts down ~20-60 minutes into any stream playback. Smells like a firmware issue that Pana techsupport refuses to ack or fix.


The BDT220 CAN play any/all of my DIY'd disks.


The S1100 has no network mount capability, It fails to play -- refusing to even recognize -- any/all of my DIY'd disks (the same ones that play perfectly on the Pana).


Ideally, price point 

Been poring over badly-written manuals, and have found nothing yet.


Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JenL*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15510#post_23717559
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a standalone BluRay player that
> 
> (1) can mount & reliably stream from a NetworkShare -- over CIFS &/or (preferably) NFS. NOT looking for a DLNA client.
> 
> (2) can natively play H.264/mkv encapsulated streams
> 
> (3) can play burn-your-own, ripped copied of my DVD collection
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic BDT220 & A Sony S1100.
> 
> 
> The BDT220 has Network share mount support, starts with perfect video/audi stream playback, but routinely shuts down ~20-60 minutes into any stream playback. Smells like a firmware issue that Pana techsupport refuses to ack or fix.
> 
> 
> The BDT220 CAN play any/all of my DIY'd disks.
> 
> 
> The S1100 has no network mount capability, It fails to play -- refusing to even recognize -- any/all of my DIY'd disks (the same ones that play perfectly on the Pana).
> 
> 
> Ideally, price point
> 
> Been poring over badly-written manuals, and have found nothing yet.
> 
> 
> Any ideas/suggestions?



Hate to tell you, because of your price point, but the Oppo 103 does what you want. It costs 499.


Check their manuals, ask your questions in the Oppo 103 discussion area .


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15510#post_23718047
> 
> 
> Hate to tell you, because of your price point, but the Oppo 103 does what you want. It costs 499.
> 
> 
> Check their manuals, ask your questions in the Oppo 103 discussion area .



+1


Jacob


----------



## dave1812dave

costco allows returns such as I mentioned, but I'm not going to return them. (it pays to shop at Costco!) I ended up getting a PS3. I'll get the PS4 also, as soon as I see if there are any early teething issues.


----------



## Urosito

Hello everyone, I want to buy a bluray player, and I'm torn between these - LG 3D BD 670, Sony 3D BDP S590 and Sony 3D BDP S5100. What do you think is the best? If you have some other suggestions for the same money, I'm open for it. Extremely important for me is to play mkv files and translations via the usb...

Thanks in advance, and sorry for bad english


----------



## Mproduz

I'm really stuck choosing the right one.


I just want a good bluray player with really good Media player/streaming capacities.

All that for the average prices, around 150$.









I actually own the Panasonic BDT230 and I really love the easy Network sharing Drive possibility.

Really great.

However I'm hesitating to refund it.

In fact my only big problem is that I'm unable to navigate through the timeline of any of my movies (via USB or Network drive)

And if I ffw too quickly, the player freeze and I have to unplug the AC to reboot!!

And sometimes it freeze (maybe heat issue?) when I play too long movies.

So I've been through all the Official Threads but I can't find all the infos to make my decision


I just want to be able to stream media without DLNA, a good subtitles support (srt, idx/sub, subtitles embed in mkvs...) ans being able to navigate through the movies.

And a good Bluray player of course










Any ideas?


Thanks


----------



## teachsac

The 5100 would be OK. Have you thought about a dedicated streaming device? Much more reliable.


S~


----------



## Mproduz

The 5100 support Network Sharing Drives without passing through DLNA?


I've thought about buying a dedicated streaming device but I haven't found a good compromise (the popcorn seems great but is way too expensive)


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mproduz*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15510#post_23720563
> 
> 
> The 5100 support Network Sharing Drives without passing through DLNA?
> 
> 
> I've thought about buying a dedicated streaming device but I haven't found a good compromise (the popcorn seems great but is way too expensive)


Last time I checked, Sony players did NOT support network shares, only DLNA. However, you can plug a drive directly into USB and see the files.


----------



## teachsac

Correct. Sony does not. Panasonic and Oppo do. Oppo would be more reliable.


S~


----------



## Mproduz

Yeah maybe the S5100 will be better.

Although I really like network sharing

It seems like the LG -BP630 support it but the bluray decoding doesn't seems to be the best (whathifi.com)

Oppo seems great just like their price. 150$ is my maximum!


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15510#post_23714879
> 
> 
> I have been satisfied with the Netflix app on my Sony BDP-S590. Though I have a Roku 2 purchased prior to the Sony, it now collects dust because the Sony has all of the apps I need (though the Roku has more apps overall) and the image quality is better.
> 
> 
> Definitely stay away from LG. If you want another player and are not comfortable with a newer Sony, look at the Panasonic line.
> 
> 
> Are you running your BDP-S570 players with a wired Internet connection to help rule out local network issues that may be impacting quality if you're using wireless? Does the player give you a quality/bandwidth indicator and if so, what does it say?



There is still a problem with netflix on the Sony x90 series. It's unable to stream nextflix at 5800kbps - the highest super hd rate. It use to be able to but either netflix or sony introduced the bug months ago and its still not fixed.


The x100 series doesn't have the bug.


----------



## JackB

Need best inexpensive BD for playing Blue Ray discs and Netflix and other streaming movie services. Do not need wi-fi or other internet gadgets. I see recommendations for Sony 5100 but that is too expensive. Does the 1100 offer the same quality playback for BR discs and streaming? It's only $79 at BB. Any others?


----------



## teachsac

If you don't need the 5100, go with either the 1100 or 3100. The dedicated thread can lay out the differences. Probably post 1.


S~


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackB*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15510#post_23724191
> 
> 
> Need best inexpensive BD for playing Blue Ray discs and Netflix and other streaming movie services. Do not need wi-fi or other internet gadgets. I see recommendations for Sony 5100 but that is too expensive. Does the 1100 offer the same quality playback for BR discs and streaming? It's only $79 at BB. Any others?


I have a couple of 1100's and they are identical to the 3100/5100 in terms of PQ and Netflix. Last time I checked you could get open box ones from Amazon for about $50 shipped. That's where I got mine. One interesting thing is that while the 1100 doesn't do DLNA, it will do Chrome Cast. So you can pull up a Netflix movie or Youtube video, among other things, on your phone or laptop and "cast" it to the Sony player.


----------



## emr25

I am starting up the build of a spare bedroom HT and have a question regarding which player better suits my needs.


Setup will be as follows:


55" VT50

JTR 228HTs - LCR

JTR Captivator 2400

Denon X4000 (possibly Onkyo 929) AVR


My two options (both at a local Best Buy) are the Pioneer BDP-62FD for $159 plus tax (brand new, clearance) or the Panasonic DMP-BDT500 for $149 plus tax (open box, excellent condition). I don't listen to much music and own no SACDs or DVD-As.


Which one would you choose and why?


----------



## mark_anderson_u




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emr25*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15510#post_23728816
> 
> 
> I am starting up the build of a spare bedroom HT and have a question regarding which player better suits my needs.
> 
> 
> Setup will be as follows:
> 
> 
> 55" VT50
> 
> JTR 228HTs - LCR
> 
> JTR Captivator 2400
> 
> Denon X4000 (possibly Onkyo 929) AVR
> 
> 
> My two options (both at a local Best Buy) are the Pioneer BDP-62FD for $159 plus tax (brand new, clearance) or the Panasonic DMP-BDT500 for $149 plus tax (open box, excellent condition). I don't listen to much music and own no SACDs or DVD-As.
> 
> 
> Which one would you choose and why?



I'd skip the Onkyo. Had $2200 receiver ruined because they put cheap capacitors in (85-degree rated). They'll never get another diem from me


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emr25*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15510#post_23728816
> 
> 
> I am starting up the build of a spare bedroom HT and have a question regarding which player better suits my needs.
> 
> 
> Setup will be as follows:
> 
> 
> 55" VT50
> 
> JTR 228HTs - LCR
> 
> JTR Captivator 2400
> 
> Denon X4000 (possibly Onkyo 929) AVR
> 
> 
> My two options (both at a local Best Buy) are the Pioneer BDP-62FD for $159 plus tax (brand new, clearance) or the Panasonic DMP-BDT500 for $149 plus tax (open box, excellent condition). I don't listen to much music and own no SACDs or DVD-As.
> 
> 
> Which one would you choose and why?


For disc playback reliability, I'd go with the Panasonic. You could also go with the Sony 5100 or Panasonic 230. As with Mark, I'd definitely go with the Denon X4000 over the Onkyo 929, also.


S~


----------



## ReSultZ

Hey I am replacing my panny DMP-BDT210.. I want another quality 3D ready player that can run 1080p/24p with streaming services,run a bunch of aps ie youtube etc and if possible run 3D via streaming services.

Any such thing available?


----------



## Devin1886

Hey guys,


My PS3 just died and I would like to get a nice Blu ray player to replace it. I've been considering the Panasonic DMP-30K but can't seem to find one for sale in Canada. I basically want something that will play nice with my Denon 2310ci (which I think supports hdmi 1.3a?) I also want something that can play all the HD sound formats and has nice picture quality. something that would be a step up from the ps3. my budget is $400.00


My setup includes:


- Samsung UN55D7000

- Denon 2310ci



Thanks.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Devin1886*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15510#post_23732190
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> My PS3 just died and I would like to get a nice Blu ray player to replace it. I've been considering the Panasonic DMP-30K but can't seem to find one for sale in Canada. I basically want something that will play nice with my Denon 2310ci (which I think supports hdmi 1.3a?) I also want something that can play all the HD sound formats and has nice picture quality. something that would be a step up from the ps3. my budget is $400.00
> 
> 
> My setup includes:
> 
> 
> - Samsung UN55D7000
> 
> - Denon 2310ci
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


May I ask why you are interested in a player that was discontinued 6 years ago? With your budget, I'd go for a current model Oppo or Pioneer. But realize that a $250 player also meets all your requirements.


----------



## FalseAnimal

Is anyone familiar with this issue? I've posted to two other forums, specific to the devices. But I'm on my second Sony BDP-S5100 (and my second Denon receiver) and still having the same audio problem. Allow me to copy and paste:


Almost every time I play a new CD, at some point within the first 20-60 seconds, I experience a complete audio dropout (lasting only a fraction of a second).


Then, it *usually* won't happen again throughout that CD session. But, if I eject the tray and re-load (that CD or a new one) it will happen again during the first song played (but it could be any track on the album).


I had a new AVR-1713 and a new Sony BDP-S5100.


Troubleshooting: when I plugged the Blu-ray player directly into an HDMI monitor - bypassing the Denon - I didn't seem to have the problem, so I thought it was the Denon. I returned it to Amazon and replaced it with an AVR-X1000.


Still had the same problem. So I exchanged the Sony player. And... it's still happening.


So, what is it? I've replaced both the receiver AND the player. I've replaced the HDMI cable, which was new from Monoprice (and only 1.5 ft long). And I've tried plugging the Blu-ray player into different inputs on the receiver. I've changed various settings. Can't solve it.


Is there something I'm missing? Is this a problem you've heard of with the Sony? Is there a compatibility issue?


I am so frustrated. Any suggestions would be awesome. Thanks.


EDIT: One clue I just noticed: when the audio drops out, two indicators on the Denon blink: one says PCM and one says DIG.


I tried with Digital Audio Output on the Sony set to AUTO and also PCM.


----------



## Devin1886




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15510#post_23732814
> 
> 
> May I ask why you are interested in a player that was discontinued 6 years ago? With your budget, I'd go for a current model Oppo or Pioneer. But realize that a $250 player also meets all your requirements.



I did not realize that model had been discontinued. I began reading this thread just a couple days ago and noticed a lot of talk about that specific model. just never clued in that the posts I was reading had been from a while back.


so in that case, which blu ray player would you suggest? I just want a player that will be somewhat of a 'step up" from the ps3 in audio and perhaps video quality if there's such a product in the $200.00-400.00 price range. Thanks


----------



## Devin1886

What about the Panasonic DMP-BDT330? anyone own one or heard of how it performs? are there other players in the $200-$400 that have had good ratings? like I said, just want something that has good picture quality, good upscaling and can output all the latest audio formats but I don't want to cheap out either. Something "mid-range" that will best the PS3's audio capabilities as well as picture quality. Thanks in advance


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Devin1886*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15540#post_23733266
> 
> 
> What about the Panasonic DMP-BDT330? anyone own one or heard of how it performs? are there other players in the $200-$400 that have had good ratings? like I said, just want something that has good picture quality, good upscaling and can output all the latest audio formats but I don't want to cheap out either. Something "mid-range" that will best the PS3's audio capabilities as well as picture quality. Thanks in advance



what? no love for the oppo 103?


Jacob


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Devin1886*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15540#post_23733266
> 
> 
> What about the Panasonic DMP-BDT330? anyone own one or heard of how it performs? are there other players in the $200-$400 that have had good ratings? like I said, just want something that has good picture quality, good upscaling and can output all the latest audio formats but I don't want to cheap out either. Something "mid-range" that will best the PS3's audio capabilities as well as picture quality. Thanks in advance


If Oppo is too expensive, I think the Pioneer 62 is a killer value in your price range and a solid player. The much cheaper Sony 5100 performs about as well and will have the familiar PS3 interface, but you'll probably be put off by the cheap plastic case. The Panny 330 would be fine too, but is overkill. The 230 better fits your requirements.


----------



## Devin1886




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15540#post_23733530
> 
> 
> what? no love for the oppo 103?
> 
> 
> Jacob



I wish! but that player sells for around $600.00 in Canada. A little too much out of my price range. Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## Devin1886




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15540#post_23733894
> 
> 
> If Oppo is too expensive, I think the Pioneer 62 is a killer value in your price range and a solid player. The much cheaper Sony 5100 performs about as well and will have the familiar PS3 interface, but you'll probably be put off by the cheap plastic case. The Panny 330 would be fine too, but is overkill. The 230 better fits your requirements.



Thanks a lot for that info mdavej. I will definitely take a look at those models.


----------



## Devin1886

I am pretty much set on the Panny 230 but there's only one thing I question. In one review I read that if you pause it for any more than half an hour, the unit shuts down and does not memorize where the movie left off, meaning you have to restart the unit and manually find the scene you left off at. Not a big deal for me as I rarely pause movies for that long. I'm wondering if the unit will memorize at all? for instance if I'm half way through a movie and decide to turn it off manually will it remember where I left off when I boot it back up? or does it just not have that capability at all? Anyone know if this unit has that feature? Thanks


----------



## teachsac

Resume is java controlled by the BD Disc, not the player. I have a 230, some will resume, some won't.


S~


----------



## Devin1886




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15540#post_23734152
> 
> 
> Resume is java controlled by the BD Disc, not the player. I have a 230, some will resume, some won't.
> 
> 
> S~[/quot
> 
> 
> Oh I see. Thanks for that clarification. How are you enjoying your 230? Had you upgraded from an older model? If so, how does it compare? Thanks


----------



## teachsac

I've owned almost every Panasonic player since the BD10. Since, the updates, the 230 has run without any problems. DVD scaling is about as good as you can get for scaling DVDs. I don't see a significant difference between the 230 and my Oppo 93. I personally prefer Panasonic's menu system over Sony's, etc. Very easy to use.


S~


----------



## Devin1886

Thanks for the reply. So will I have to do a firmware update as soon as I hook it up? Are there reported problems with this player straight out of the box? if so, how do I do perform a firmware update? sorry kinda new to all this. Thanks


----------



## teachsac

Just hook it up to the internet. Very easy and fast.


S~


----------



## Devin1886

Okay. Thanks


----------



## FalseAnimal

After the same problem with two Sony BDP-S5100s (which are still here, soon to be sent back to Amazon), I took a chance and picked up the next model up, the Sony BDP-S790, at BestBuy.


And, so far, no problem!


It cost twice as much ($250 vs $115), without offering any additional features I cared about, but I'm just relieved that my frustrations are (hopefully) ended.


These Sony's have the best combination of features I want: 3D Blu-ray, Wi-Fi, ability to play SACD (DVD-A would be nice), and Amazon Prime streaming in addition to Netflix. I know there are more expensive players that can do DVD-A, but they don't do Amazon. And, yes, I can get a Roku, but it seems some people prefer the Amazon PQ on the Sony.


The three new features this model offers are Skype, 4K upscaling, and a dual core processor... can anyone tell me what that dual core processor will do for me? Will I notice it in any way?


Thank you very much for your efforts to help, JChin and SanchoPanza and jdsmoothie!


----------



## masbama

Are their any decent $100 or under players that have wi-fi and analog audio outputs available? For my in-laws. I can't find any.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *masbama*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15540#post_23740165
> 
> 
> Are their any decent $100 or under players that have wi-fi and analog audio outputs available? For my in-laws. I can't find any.


If you mean 7.1 analog, then no. If you just mean 2 channel analog, then any wi-fi player from last year should work, like the Sony 390 or Panasonic 220. Since most cheap players with analog outs have been discontinued, the used market probably has the best deals. If you strike out, PM me, as I have a Sony 390 I've been wanting to sell, cheap.


----------



## masbama




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15540#post_23740210
> 
> 
> If you mean 7.1 analog, then no. If you just mean 2 channel analog, then any wi-fi player from last year should work, like the Sony 390 or Panasonic 220. Since most cheap players with analog outs have been discontinued, the used market probably has the best deals. If you strike out, PM me, as I have a Sony 390 I've been wanting to sell, cheap.



Thanks and yes, I mean two channel audio. I'll look around and if I can't find one I may contact you.

Thanks again.


----------



## ReSultZ

guess not..... hmm what to get?


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15540#post_23740255
> 
> 
> Yes, it should be noticeably faster loading, navigating and web browsing than the 5100 was.



In my testing the 5100 was actually faster loading BDs than the 790 by around 10s average.


The only thing I've seen faster on the 790, over the s5100 is navigating large DLNA libraries via the XMB .... Especially with long file names.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apw2607*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15540#post_23742860
> 
> 
> In my testing the 5100 was actually faster loading BDs than the 790 by around 10s average.
> 
> 
> The only thing I've seen faster on the 790, over the s5100 is navigating large DLNA libraries via the XMB .... Especially with long file names.


Thanks for the correction. Original post deleted.


----------



## jamesco411

Whats the consensus on Blu Ray players now and skipping/disk read issues?


I have a Magnavox I picked up awhile ago on a deal from Walmart and its been having issues skipping and reading disks...have no way to do a firmware upgrade even if that would correct it.


Interested in :

1. least amount of issues w/ Blu skipping (if thats even still an issue)

2. cheap price

3. fast load


Not too interested in 3D/apps/streaming etc. Might get a sound bar, but not too concered with decoding capabilities.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesco411*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15540#post_23747238
> 
> 
> Whats the consensus on Blu Ray players now and skipping/disk read issues?
> 
> 
> I have a Magnavox I picked up awhile ago on a deal from Walmart and its been having issues skipping and reading disks...have no way to do a firmware upgrade even if that would correct it.
> 
> 
> Interested in :
> 
> 1. least amount of issues w/ Blu skipping (if thats even still an issue)
> 
> 2. cheap price
> 
> 3. fast load
> 
> 
> Not too interested in 3D/apps/streaming etc. Might get a sound bar, but not too concered with decoding capabilities.



A couple of things... if you could give an actual price range that would help (80-120 for example). Then people could give a good suggestion for that price range.


Not sure what blu skipping is - is that just being able to play the disk, or freezing...?


Most new players load fairly quickly, most older players took their time. This may be taken care of by just getting a new player.


Most new players seem to come with streaming, 3D is a staple and decoding capabilities come with the territory. You don't get a cheaper price and can't do a buffet. You get the lot with most players.


Since you've run into these problems, you probably want a model that can do an easy firmware upgrade. It's how a lot of manufacturers deal with disks not playing.


The culprits are the studios that decide to be cute with the java programming that guides the bluray load and play. Player manufacturers are continually playing catchup with some studio that all of a sudden breaks players with a new way of doing things. An easy firmware upgrade through the internet by a company that's committed to this kind of support is probably your best defense against this.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesco411*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15540#post_23747238
> 
> 
> Whats the consensus on Blu Ray players now and skipping/disk read issues?
> 
> 
> I have a Magnavox I picked up awhile ago on a deal from Walmart and its been having issues skipping and reading disks...have no way to do a firmware upgrade even if that would correct it.
> 
> 
> Interested in :
> 
> 1. least amount of issues w/ Blu skipping (if thats even still an issue)
> 
> 2. cheap price
> 
> 3. fast load
> 
> 
> Not too interested in 3D/apps/streaming etc. Might get a sound bar, but not too concered with decoding capabilities.


Check out the Panasonic and Sony players (check out their websites and the dedicated threads here on the forum).


----------



## Beastus

I'm trying to deicide between the Panasonic 330 and the 500. It will be connected through HDMI only to my receiver (Onkyo 875). I will also use it as a CD player.


Any advantages choosing the 500? The Panasonic site left me confused (maybe because of the 500 being an earlier model, making it more difficult to compare).


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Selden Ball

The 500's primary advantage is that it has a 7.1 analog audio output. If you're going to use HDMI, that's an unnecessary expense. It also has dual HDMI outputs (one for TV, one for receiver) for those people who are still using an older receiver which does not support 3D or 4K video.


----------



## Beastus

Thanks. The 330 also has dual HDMI outputs, so I went with that one. My Panasonic BD-85 has problems reading BD discs. Lens cleaner did not help. Worked for a while after I opened the player and took a quick blow to the lens.


----------



## Saark

My sisters 5 year old DVD player just died and since I'm the families default "Tech and TV Guy" she asked me what to replace it with. She wants to upgrade to a Blu-ray player and normally I would have multiple recommendations ready for her, however she has lots of out of region DVDs and requires a multi-region Blu-ray/DVD player.

I did some research and the only multi-region Blu-ray/DVD players I'm seeing are models that are 2-3 years old. Is she stuck with buying an older model to get the multi-region functionality? I would really appreciate some recommendations for a good multi-region player under $200 and hopefully not a model that's 3 years old already.

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## ltlredwagon

Stuck between Rock and a Hard Place.


Not too knowledgeable in these areas so hoping to get some help.


I have had a Sony BDP S590 for a few years. Connected with Ethernet cable. Has worked fine for me. I use DSL Extreme - I'm at their 6 MB level which they say is the highest I can get on phone line. Connection is to Denon AVR 2809CI which sends to Sanyo PLVZ2000 projector. HDMI in and out.


Problem is Sony does not offer subtitles for Hulu Plus. It's a well known problem for a few years - Sony doing nothing. My wife has a hearing problem with high frequencies, so we need subtitles.


Today I got the Panasonic BDT230. Now I have the subtitles. Problem is it freezes every few minutes. I have tried it on HD 3.2 and 2.0, and SD 1.0 and 650kb. Still freezes frequently on all resolutions, and audio is out of sync with video when it comes back. Did A-B testing with the old Sony and new Panasonic, back and forth several times. Old Sony never freezes, Panasonic freezes every 2-3 minutes.


If I have to I can pay quite a bit more for a blu-ray player. Just want something that allows for subtitles on Hulu Plus and doesn't freeze. If I'm doing something wrong, please let me know, otherwise I would appreciate any recommendations. Thanks.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ltlredwagon*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15540#post_23755060
> 
> 
> Stuck between Rock and a Hard Place.
> 
> 
> Not too knowledgeable in these areas so hoping to get some help.
> 
> 
> I have had a Sony BDP S590 for a few years. Connected with Ethernet cable. Has worked fine for me. I use DSL Extreme - I'm at their 6 MB level which they say is the highest I can get on phone line. Connection is to Denon AVR 2809CI which sends to Sanyo PLVZ2000 projector. HDMI in and out.
> 
> 
> Problem is Sony does not offer subtitles for Hulu Plus. It's a well known problem for a few years - Sony doing nothing. My wife has a hearing problem with high frequencies, so we need subtitles.
> 
> 
> Today I got the Panasonic BDT230. Now I have the subtitles. Problem is it freezes every few minutes. I have tried it on HD 3.2 and 2.0, and SD 1.0 and 650kb. Still freezes frequently on all resolutions, and audio is out of sync with video when it comes back. Did A-B testing with the old Sony and new Panasonic, back and forth several times. Old Sony never freezes, Panasonic freezes every 2-3 minutes.
> 
> 
> If I have to I can pay quite a bit more for a blu-ray player. Just want something that allows for subtitles on Hulu Plus and doesn't freeze. If I'm doing something wrong, please let me know, otherwise I would appreciate any recommendations. Thanks.


The bad news is Hulu Plus has never worked on Panasonic, and since it's been broken for years, probably never will. The good news is it reportedly works on almost every other platform except Sony. If I were you I'd just pick up a $50 Roku which definitely does captions on Hulu.


----------



## teachsac

Hulu is definitely a problem with Panasonics in particular. I seen problems with Hulu and other models, also. I just use my HTPC for hulu.


S~


----------



## RichBenn

Wow! 500 plus pages!

Normally I search, but please help so I don't have to read through all of these pages.


My situation:

I have a home theater PC with a Blu-ray disc, and am tired of fooling around with continual upgrades needed by the Blu-ray PC programs. I just want to pop a Blu-ray disc in and have it work. So am thinking a plain Blu-ray player is a good option.


Since I have an HTPC and "Smart" TV and I don't really need all the internet apps, wireless networking, etc. And I don't need 3D. But it seems they all come with that lots of features now. Reliability and cost are important to me.


So what should I get?


I won't be doing 3D, but I do like a good picture. I've got 23.xxx refresh thing nailed with my latest PC build, and the video post processing works well, as well, so would I give up some PQ going cheap with a discrete player?


Thanks in advance,

Rich


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichBenn*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15540#post_23756403
> 
> 
> Wow! 500 plus pages!
> 
> Normally I search, but please help so I don't have to read through all of these pages.
> 
> 
> My situation:
> 
> I have a home theater PC with a Blu-ray disc, and am tired of fooling around with continual upgrades needed by the Blu-ray PC programs. I just want to pop a Blu-ray disc in and have it work. So am thinking a plain Blu-ray player is a good option.
> 
> 
> Since I have an HTPC and "Smart" TV and I don't really need all the internet apps, wireless networking, etc. And I don't need 3D. But it seems they all come with that lots of features now. Reliability and cost are important to me.
> 
> 
> So what should I get?
> 
> 
> I won't be doing 3D, but I do like a good picture. I've got 23.xxx refresh thing nailed with my latest PC build, and the video post processing works well, as well, so would I give up some PQ going cheap with a discrete player?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Rich


You might look at the Sony 1100 or 3100. 1100 might do it for you.


S~


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Saark*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15540#post_23753634
> 
> 
> My sisters 5 year old DVD player just died and since I'm the families default "Tech and TV Guy" she asked me what to replace it with. She wants to upgrade to a Blu-ray player and normally I would have multiple recommendations ready for her, however she has lots of out of region DVDs and requires a multi-region Blu-ray/DVD player. I did some research and the only multi-region Blu-ray/DVD players I'm seeing are models that are 2-3 years old. Is she stuck with buying an older model to get the multi-region functionality? I would really appreciate some recommendations for a good multi-region player under $200 and hopefully not a model that's 3 years old already.Thanks for any help you can provide!



Good luck. Region restrictions have their purpose and the major name brand players have effectively designed their players to enforce region restrictions on US players.


I have heard some of the older non-3d Insignia players (Best Buy brand) can be easily modified and are apparently decent disc players, though not as feature rich as other current players, especially when it comes to streaming features. Generally the region free options are limited, so a compromise would need to be made.


----------



## KoshonokGav

Will try to ask here:


Looking for player for old CD/DVD disks with GOOD ability of file streaming (major purpose) over network (Ethernet?WiFi/DLNA) from NAS.

Most of content is FLAC audio and large variety of video formats.

Considered Panasonic 500 - but in specific thread get an answer that it is worst choice for file streaming.

Considered Sony S790 - has no FLAC support.

Oppo is over the budget.


Can you please suggest me what can be looked for or there is best choice to get Mede8er/Dune media streamer and transfer all disk content to NAS?


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KoshonokGav*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15570#post_23757475
> 
> 
> Will try to ask here:
> 
> 
> Looking for player for old CD/DVD disks with GOOD ability of file streaming (major purpose) over network (Ethernet?WiFi/DLNA) from NAS.
> 
> Most of content is FLAC audio and large variety of video formats.
> 
> Considered Panasonic 500 - but in specific thread get an answer that it is worst choice for file streaming.
> 
> Considered Sony S790 - has no FLAC support.
> 
> Oppo is over the budget.
> 
> 
> Can you please suggest me what can be looked for or there is best choice to get Mede8er/Dune media streamer and transfer all disk content to NAS?


Maybe Yamaha? They appear to have a lot features at a reasonable price. Here's a link to their website. You might ask in one of the owner's threads if interested and have questions for owners.

http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/blu-ray_players_and_dvd_players/blu-ray-players/bd-s473_black_u/?mode=model 


S~


----------



## RichBenn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15570#post_23756645
> 
> 
> You might look at the Sony 1100 or 3100. 1100 might do it for you.
> 
> 
> S~



Funny you should mention that. I picked up a BX110 (same as S1100) at Costco last night, as they were $65. Meets the "easy" criteria, and the pic seemed good enough (as too tired to fully check it the PQ) I'm not using discrete audio, so the stuff over HDMI or SPDIF will probably meet my needs.


Note for others - this does not have wifi. I've got wired Gbit Ethernet with a switch to my home theatre location, so not an issue for me.


----------



## patrucho

tagging this thread for future reading. a lot of information to process!


Just to put some specs out there...I have a Sony VEGA **27"** CRT TV circa 2006 (read, no HDMI) - I am looking to pick up a Blu Ray player to fulfill my DVD player needs, as an alternative to repairing/replacing my Panasonic DVR (DMR-EH75V), on which the optical drive has recently done gone died on me.


That being said, I need either current model player and an HDMI -> Component/Composite converter cable or an older generation model that still has the old school connectors on the back. I'd prefer to spend no more than around $125 on something new. and less than $100 on something used/refurbished.


Any recommendations or thoughts would be appreciated.


And yes, I am planning to upgrade the TV...hopefully this coming Winter










Thanks!

Pat


*edit - apparently my tv is only a 27", not a 32". it's even worse than I thought!


----------



## KoshonokGav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15570#post_23757534
> 
> 
> Maybe Yamaha? They appear to have a lot features at a reasonable price. Here's a link to their website. You might ask in one of the owner's threads if interested and have questions for owners.
> 
> http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/blu-ray_players_and_dvd_players/blu-ray-players/bd-s473_black_u/?mode=model
> 
> 
> S~



Thanks, I will take a look on Yamaha and take a look to owner's thread!!


----------



## smeat2000

It's time to retire my LG BD390 for something newer. However, any review I have been reading for newer models have mentioned player lock ups while viewing blu ray discs. Is there a player out there that does not freeze while playing?


----------



## teachsac

I have a Sony S790, Pansonic 350, Panasonic 320, Panasonic 230, and Oppo 93. None of them have ever locked up playing a Blu-ray.


S~


----------



## ltlredwagon

Continuing saga: I posted this last week:


*I have had a Sony BDP S590 for a few years. Connected with Ethernet cable. Has worked fine for me. I use DSL Extreme - I'm at their 6 MB level which they say is the highest I can get on phone line. Connection is to Denon AVR 2809CI which sends to Sanyo PLVZ2000 projector. HDMI in and out.


Problem is Sony does not offer subtitles for Hulu Plus. It's a well known problem for a few years - Sony doing nothing. My wife has a hearing problem with high frequencies, so we need subtitles.


Today I got the Panasonic BDT230. Now I have the subtitles. Problem is it freezes every few minutes. I have tried it on HD 3.2 and 2.0, and SD 1.0 and 650kb. Still freezes frequently on all resolutions, and audio is out of sync with video when it comes back. Did A-B testing with the old Sony and new Panasonic, back and forth several times. Old Sony never freezes, Panasonic freezes every 2-3 minutes.


If I have to I can pay quite a bit more for a blu-ray player. Just want something that allows for subtitles on Hulu Plus and doesn't freeze.*


I got back responses from AVS indicating, yep, Panasonics freeze. I returned the Panasonic and got a Samsung F7500. Went to Hulu Plus and clicked on The Good Wife. Suuuuper slow to load, then started up for 30 seconds, then "Playback Failure". Suggested I check the network connection (no problem), or click on "Retry" (same result). I got on their Tech Support Chat line tonight (I must commend Samsung for having any sort of help at 10:30 at night), and support had me change the DNS settings. No luck.


I'm really a noob, but boy there seems to be a whole world of problems I never knew about with the Sony. I'm tempted to take back the Samsung, but maybe I'll call their tech support tomorrow and see if I can get a live person who might have a solution. I'm sure there is tons of stuff I don't know, but it just seems odd to me that a 2 year-old Sony loads Hulu Plus fast and almost NEVER falters, while a new Panasonic and a new (double the price) Samsung can't go more than a minute or so without crashing.


I'll post this over at the F7500 thread and may someone there can tell me what I'm doing wrong. I'm obviously doing SOMETHING wrong as there must be lots of people out there who watch Hulu Plus with subtitles and have no problems at all. Seems like either I don't have the right hardware, or I'm not setting up or using the hardware correctly. I've heard of Roku (but don't know anything about it), and I'd rather not have separate Roku and blu-ray, but if there is no single-player solution, and Roku is somehow different and would not have any problems, then I could do that. I could even do Oppo, but I'm sure Oppo owners aren't the only ones enjoying Hulu. Appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ltlredwagon*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15570#post_23765892
> 
> 
> Continuing saga: I posted this last week:
> 
> 
> *I have had a Sony BDP S590 for a few years. Connected with Ethernet cable. Has worked fine for me. I use DSL Extreme - I'm at their 6 MB level which they say is the highest I can get on phone line. Connection is to Denon AVR 2809CI which sends to Sanyo PLVZ2000 projector. HDMI in and out.
> 
> 
> Problem is Sony does not offer subtitles for Hulu Plus. It's a well known problem for a few years - Sony doing nothing. My wife has a hearing problem with high frequencies, so we need subtitles.
> 
> 
> Today I got the Panasonic BDT230. Now I have the subtitles. Problem is it freezes every few minutes. I have tried it on HD 3.2 and 2.0, and SD 1.0 and 650kb. Still freezes frequently on all resolutions, and audio is out of sync with video when it comes back. Did A-B testing with the old Sony and new Panasonic, back and forth several times. Old Sony never freezes, Panasonic freezes every 2-3 minutes.
> 
> 
> If I have to I can pay quite a bit more for a blu-ray player. Just want something that allows for subtitles on Hulu Plus and doesn't freeze.*
> 
> 
> I got back responses from AVS indicating, yep, Panasonics freeze. I returned the Panasonic and got a Samsung F7500. Went to Hulu Plus and clicked on The Good Wife. Suuuuper slow to load, then started up for 30 seconds, then "Playback Failure". Suggested I check the network connection (no problem), or click on "Retry" (same result). I got on their Tech Support Chat line tonight (I must commend Samsung for having any sort of help at 10:30 at night), and support had me change the DNS settings. No luck.
> 
> 
> I'm really a noob, but boy there seems to be a whole world of problems I never knew about with the Sony. I'm tempted to take back the Samsung, but maybe I'll call their tech support tomorrow and see if I can get a live person who might have a solution. I'm sure there is tons of stuff I don't know, but it just seems odd to me that a 2 year-old Sony loads Hulu Plus fast and almost NEVER falters, while a new Panasonic and a new (double the price) Samsung can't go more than a minute or so without crashing.
> 
> 
> I'll post this over at the F7500 thread and may someone there can tell me what I'm doing wrong. I'm obviously doing SOMETHING wrong as there must be lots of people out there who watch Hulu Plus with subtitles and have no problems at all. Seems like either I don't have the right hardware, or I'm not setting up or using the hardware correctly. I've heard of Roku (but don't know anything about it), and I'd rather not have separate Roku and blu-ray, but if there is no single-player solution, and Roku is somehow different and would not have any problems, then I could do that. I could even do Oppo, but I'm sure Oppo owners aren't the only ones enjoying Hulu. Appreciate any suggestions.



I own an oppo 93. Its a fine player. I also use the roku 3. its a great machine. it does better with the streaming then most of the players. I dont use hulu. I would recommend checking out the roku 3.


Jacob


----------



## ltlredwagon

Roku 3 it is. Easy set-up, subtitles, no freezes. Oh, and they demand credit card information for the free sign-up!!! "Just so it's available when you need it...." WTF??? I can use Paypal and change things as needed, but really, I live in California, in the N.S.A., er, U.S.A., so I have have no lack of people cooing "right this way, we know what's best for you" with a knife in my back. I don't need Roku piling on!


----------



## Tangled Cable

I'd like to get a blu-ray player with decent video and audio that will also play .m2ts rips off a usb hard drive. (I don't need ISO playback)


That's pretty much all I need. I'm looking for something I might be able to buy locally, like at a Best Buy, as opposed to ordering online, and hopefully something a little more affordable than Oppo which tends to be priced at a premium ...


My family will be very greatful to you if you can think of anything, as it will mean the end of our hated Netgear player, which has not worked well from day one.


Thanks for any help you might provide us!


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tangled Cable*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15570#post_23771888
> 
> 
> I'd like to get a blu-ray player with decent video and audio that will also play .m2ts rips off a usb hard drive. (I don't need ISO playback)
> 
> 
> That's pretty much all I need. I'm looking for something I might be able to buy locally, like at a Best Buy, as opposed to ordering online, and hopefully something a little more affordable than Oppo which tends to be priced at a premium ...
> 
> 
> My family will be very greatful to you if you can think of anything, as it will mean the end of our hated Netgear player, which has not worked well from day one.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help you might provide us!


Any recent Sony can do that, like the $80 1100 at Best Buy (or $50 open-box on Amazon).


----------



## mdcubsfan

Wow, impressive thread.


Looking to setup 2 new dvd players


1. dedicated home theater system with optoma projector and screen previous owners left - will spend least time here but getting onkyo 818 receiver and have klipsch reference speakers


2. living room TV - hopefully will upgrade TV to large 3d TV soon (70 or 80", black friday?), will be used a lot more than theater room but want nice player that's somewhat future proof.....will have in wall/ceiling speakers with denon x4000


Looking through most recent 10 pages, ones I came across the most were the oppo 103, sony 5100 or 790, panasonic 500....


Obviously budget is always an issue, but don't want to go cheap at the expense of quality/sound since will use these setups for a while


Don't know if future proofing for 4K is necessary


Would appreciate any input...thanks!!!!!


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdcubsfan*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15570#post_23772205
> 
> 
> Wow, impressive thread. Looking to setup 2 new dvd players1. dedicated home theater system with optoma projector and screen previous owners left - will spend least time here but getting onkyo 818 receiver and have klipsch reference speakers2. living room TV - hopefully will upgrade TV to large 3d TV soon (70 or 80", black friday?), will be used a lot more than theater room but want nice player that's somewhat future proof.....will have in wall/ceiling speakers with denon x4000Looking through most recent 10 pages, ones I came across the most were the oppo 103, sony 5100 or 790, panasonic 500....Obviously budget is always an issue, but don't want to go cheap at the expense of quality/sound since will use these setups for a whileDon't know if future proofing for 4K is necessaryWould appreciate any input...thanks!!!!!



Any of those players you mentioned will feed your receiver an industry standard 1080p digital signal from a Blu-ray with support for the corresponding audio codecs used on BD. Sound quality should be the same if using HDMI to feed your AVR and picture quality won't vary significantly with BD, though perhaps some with DVD upscaling.


The main differences in the players come down to personal preferences and features much more than audio and video quality (though if audio quality is important I would not suggest in ceiling speakers). What features beyond Blu-ray Disc playback do you want/need? Do you need analog audio outputs? Support for SACD or DVD-A? Will you stream audio, video or photos locally or from a service such as Netflix? These types of features will have more variation across players where as any of these players can play discs well over digital outputs.


----------



## Tangled Cable




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15570#post_23772046
> 
> 
> Any recent Sony can do that, like the $80 1100 at Best Buy (or $50 open-box on Amazon).



Thanks for responding!


How does the image quality from the Sony compare to Oppo?


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdcubsfan*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15570#post_23772205
> 
> 
> Wow, impressive thread.
> 
> 
> Looking to setup 2 new dvd players
> 
> 
> 1. dedicated home theater system with optoma projector and screen previous owners left - will spend least time here but getting onkyo 818 receiver and have klipsch reference speakers



As far as the Oppo goes, it would probably have the most impact here. Since your 818 is capable of both HDMI and analog audio, you do have a choice, but with mine, I tried both and am happy with HDMI for audio. The 818 will be doing the decoding in that case, its DAC should be as good as the Oppo's (although that may be debatable), but the convenience of HDMI is key for audio.


You also get room correction, which you'd need to do manually if using the analog out from the Oppo.


For video, since you are using a projector, there is an improvement in quality even with blurays. It is just not as obvious in smaller screens. The DVD upscaling will be top notch, it supports multiple HDMI outputs, and can do 4K upconversion if your projector can handle it. Others can do upconversion as well, but the Oppo has a deserved reputation for excellence in that.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdcubsfan*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15570#post_23772205
> 
> 
> 
> 2. living room TV - hopefully will upgrade TV to large 3d TV soon (70 or 80", black friday?), will be used a lot more than theater room but want nice player that's somewhat future proof.....will have in wall/ceiling speakers with denon x4000
> 
> 
> Looking through most recent 10 pages, ones I came across the most were the oppo 103, sony 5100 or 790, panasonic 500....
> 
> 
> Obviously budget is always an issue, but don't want to go cheap at the expense of quality/sound since will use these setups for a while
> 
> 
> Don't know if future proofing for 4K is necessary
> 
> 
> Would appreciate any input...thanks!!!!!



In the living room, since the screen is smaller, the bluray improvements may not be obvious. Then again they may, since the screens would be good sized.


In here, the Oppo may benefit the 2D to 3D conversion, the upscaling (80" is not small), and the ability by the Oppo to take HDMI inputs from less capable sources like a cable box or a game box and upscale it for a much better video experience.


Currently (except for players that use the Oppo internals for themselves) this is the only player that can act as a video processor for other sources.


----------



## Tangled Cable

Does anyone have any actual model numbers for players that could serve as alternatives to Oppo? What should I be looking at for superior picture and audio quality, 3D, and ability to play back rips on a USB hard drive?


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tangled Cable*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15570#post_23773587
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any actual model numbers for players that could serve as alternatives to Oppo? What should I be looking at for superior picture and audio quality, 3D, and ability to play back rips on a USB hard drive?



Need a little more information, but if you're using a moderate sized screen, playing mostly (or only) blurays and streaming, a good player from Sony or Panasonic will do just fine.


As far as audio quality, if you use an HDMI connection and are bitstreaming, the player is out of it, and the sound is being processed by your receiver. If you have an older receiver, then the quality of the player's DACs comes into play. and the choice is made more difficult.


I believe the new models (and some of the older ones) support USB drives, the thing you need to find out is when you do rips, what format you do them to and which containers you use. These formats need to be supported by the player in order for you to be able to play them, and the quality of the playback also needs to be good.


The Oppos will give you the most formats and features, but if you find a player that does the format you want supported well, then as long as you're bitstreaming audio and doing bluray mostly or solely, you're good with that player.


I'd check the discussions about each player to get a sense of how they perform with the format you want. Good luck...


Whoops - sorry ... Sony S5100, S790, Panasonic BDT 220.


----------



## at4iowa

I have a Denon AVR 4520CI receiver and am looking for a new Blu-Ray player. I also have Apple TV and a Sony VPL HW50ES sitting in a box waiting to be installed. Is there any reason I need to look at anything other than a very basic Blu-Ray player? The Denon does 4K upscaling. The projector does 2D to 3D conversion. The Apple TV streams just about everything that any blu-ray player would stream. What would a high-end Oppo BDP-103 offer me that a entry level Blu-ray player would not? Is there a reason to pay $500 for an Oppo vs. $120 for a 3D sony Blu-Ray player? I'm not opposed to paying for a $500 blu-ray player if it offers superior performance in some way.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *at4iowa*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15570#post_23774384
> 
> 
> I have a Denon AVR 4520CI receiver and am looking for a new Blu-Ray player. I also have Apple TV and a Sony VPL HW50ES sitting in a box waiting to be installed. Is there any reason I need to look at anything other than a very basic Blu-Ray player? The Denon does 4K upscaling. The projector does 2D to 3D conversion. The Apple TV streams just about everything that any blu-ray player would stream. What would a high-end Oppo BDP-103 offer me that a entry level Blu-ray player would not? Is there a reason to pay $500 for an Oppo vs. $120 for a 3D sony Blu-Ray player? I'm not opposed to paying for a $500 blu-ray player if it offers superior performance in some way.


It all depends on if you need the extra features that Oppo offers (DVD-A, etc.). If you're just going to use it for Blu-ray and DVD playback, the Sony 5100 would work fine for you.


S~


----------



## mark_anderson_u




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *at4iowa*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15570#post_23774384
> 
> 
> I have a Denon AVR 4520CI receiver and am looking for a new Blu-Ray player. I also have Apple TV and a Sony VPL HW50ES sitting in a box waiting to be installed. Is there any reason I need to look at anything other than a very basic Blu-Ray player? The Denon does 4K upscaling. The projector does 2D to 3D conversion. The Apple TV streams just about everything that any blu-ray player would stream. What would a high-end Oppo BDP-103 offer me that a entry level Blu-ray player would not? Is there a reason to pay $500 for an Oppo vs. $120 for a 3D sony Blu-Ray player? I'm not opposed to paying for a $500 blu-ray player if it offers superior performance in some way.



AppleTV doesn't stream Amazon if that's applicable (which sucks). I have an S790 and find Netflix PQ better than AppleTV (but I do prefer ATV interface for Netflix). I'm a Prime member so wanted the Amazon streaming.


I think Sony can stream from NAS, etc. which AppleTV can't without jailbreak, etc. (real pain these days with no untethered boots and the frequent updates)


If you want 3D, I'd buy a 3D player


I was going to buy Oppo and couldn't justify double price of S790. Only reason I'd choose the Oppo would be if I wanted the improved audio. FWIW, I chose 790 over 590 (latter now replace by 1100, I think), because of the dual core processor. Resolutions are increasing, better sound formats keep coming out, streaming is getting better. I figured $100 extra for dual-core would probably be a better bet


Very happy with the S790 (have 4311Ci BTW)


----------



## Selden Ball

Sony players support DLNA but don't support CIFS (SMB) or NFS, so they can't connect directly to a NAS unless the NAS includes a DLNA server. The BDP-S590 was replaced by the BDP-S5100. (90 --> 100). I've seen one report that the 5100 is faster at loading discs than the 790.


----------



## at4iowa

So, I see most of the discussion is around the Oppo 103 and the Sony players. Are there good/better choices from other brands that I should be considering?


----------



## mantaraydesign

I am looking at these 2 blu-ray players. The Pioneer Elite *BDP-53FD* or the Pioneer Elite *BDP-62FD*. I am not sure which model is the latest model though. I think the BDP-53FD is their latest model.


Anyone have either model or experience both players? I mainly use the player for *blu-ray movies, DVD movies and 2 Channel music in SACD discs*. Are both players load the blu-ray disc about the same speed?


I would never use any of the online services such as Netflix, Pandora, etc.


Thanks for any advice!


----------



## mark_anderson_u

Panasonic is the other one heavily recommended. I had an old BD-55. Replaced with Sony. Panny worked great (for it's age), but was about 4 years old, really slow to load disks and virtually no apps, so was just time to buy something faster and newer


A friend bought Sony and I liked it. Sony players can supposedly take advantage of expanded color gamut in "Mastered in 4K" Blu-ray titles. (Note this isn't 4K res, just a BD mastered from 4K: most are done from 2K.) Certainly if you have a Sony TV, but I *think* also if you have something that supports DeepColor ( http://www.flatpanelshd.com/news.php?subaction=showfull&id=1368009902 )


----------



## cadmaster77


i currently have a dvd player that works well.. but i want to upgrade to a blu-ray player.. one requirement is that it must have a usb port and play divx, mp4, etc files.. a friend said a playstation does it, but i have no intention on playing video games

 

can someone recommend one (amazon if possible please) in the $100 +/- range please

 

thanks for the help!


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cadmaster77*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15570#post_23788487
> 
> 
> i currently have a dvd player that works well.. but i want to upgrade to a blu-ray player.. one requirement is that it must have a usb port and play divx, mp4, etc files.. a friend said a playstation does it, but i have no intention on playing video games
> 
> 
> can someone recommend one (amazon if possible please) in the $100 +/- range please
> 
> 
> thanks for the help!


LG is probably your best bet.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15570#post_23788602
> 
> 
> [quote name="cadmaster77" url="/t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15570#post_23788487"]i currently have a dvd player that works well.. but i want to upgrade to a blu-ray player.. one requirement is that it must have a usb port and play divx, mp4, etc files.. a friend said a playstation does it, but i have no intention on playing video gamescan someone recommend one (amazon if possible please) in the $100 +/- range pleasethanks for the help!


LG is probably your best bet.
[/QUOTE]


LG has broad file format support, but their players are buggy and unreliable. After owning two LG players, I would suggest staying far away.


Many players support Xvid but not Divx. I would suggest getting a Sony player, which will play Xvid .avi, .mp4, mpeg and other standard formats. You'll need to convert Divx files, but that's generally going to be less of an inconvenience than owning an LG.


----------



## pyrosee

I am considering replacing my S570 I've had for a while now.


Current equipment I own:


- Sony KDL-46HX729

- Sony BDP-S570

- Yamaha YSP-4300 sound projector.


The primary reason I am considering replacing the s570 is per Netflix allowing 1080p streaming. (I believe from my prior research the S570 only does 720p) and I am interested in true 1080p in 3D mode. Call me crazy, I actually do enjoy some 3D.


I could very easily consider a Roku or Apple TV, but after seeing some of the current blu-ray players perhaps I would be better off applying that money towards upgrading a single device instead of adding an additional one.


As far as brand loyalty, I've enjoyed Sony products but by no mean am I tied to them. I was looking at the s5100- being that it was a year ago I am not sure when Sony refreshes products...


Any suggestions?


EDIT: Oops! I meant to post this in the "official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here" Can a MOD move it to the appropriate area?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pyrosee*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15600#post_23789346
> 
> 
> I am considering replacing my S570 I've had for a while now.
> 
> 
> Current equipment I own:
> 
> 
> - Sony KDL-46HX729
> 
> - Sony BDP-S570
> 
> - Yamaha YSP-4300 sound projector.
> 
> 
> The primary reason I am considering replacing the s570 is per Netflix allowing 1080p streaming. (I believe from my prior research the S570 only does 720p) and I am interested in true 1080p in 3D mode. Call me crazy, I actually do enjoy some 3D.
> 
> 
> I could very easily consider a Roku or Apple TV, but after seeing some of the current blu-ray players perhaps I would be better off applying that money towards upgrading a single device instead of adding an additional one.
> 
> 
> As far as brand loyalty, I've enjoyed Sony products but by no mean am I tied to them. I was looking at the s5100- being that it was a year ago I am not sure when Sony refreshes products...
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oops! I meant to post this in the "official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here" Can a MOD move it to the appropriate area?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The 5100 is an excellent upgrade from a 570. Plus it works very nicely with your Sony TV's HDMI CEC, simplifying remote control and macros. Most new models won't come out until next March/April.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15570#post_23789030
> 
> 
> LG has broad file format support, but their players are buggy and unreliable. After owning two LG players, I would suggest staying far away.
> 
> 
> Many players support Xvid but not Divx. I would suggest getting a Sony player, which will play Xvid .avi, .mp4, mpeg and other standard formats. You'll need to convert Divx files, but that's generally going to be less of an inconvenience than owning an LG.


Along those lines, simply changing the header on my Divx files made most of them playable on my Sony, no conversion necessary. But there is no cheap player that does it all and does it well, so pick your poison.


----------



## pyrosee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15600#post_23789898
> 
> 
> The 5100 is an excellent upgrade from a 570. Plus it works very nicely with your Sony TV's HDMI CEC, simplifying remote control and macros. Most new models won't come out until next March/April.



Picked up a 5100 today, thanks!


----------



## eyeguy05

i currently am using my ps3 slim as my br player, but looking to upgrade to a stand alone what does everyone recommend for $500 or less. thanks


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyeguy05*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15600#post_23817699
> 
> 
> i currently am using my ps3 slim as my br player, but looking to upgrade to a stand alone what does everyone recommend for $500 or less. thanks



We need more information. What are you using the player for?


Blu-ray only? DVD? SACD? DVD-A?


Do you have audiophile interests? Are you connecting to a receiver? By what means?


Do you have media files needs? Via network?


Online services?


What region? Does it need to be multi-region?


-Bill


----------



## BillP

At the $500 price point, most would recommend the Oppo 103, especially if you are interested in SACD.


----------



## mark_anderson_u




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15600#post_23820809
> 
> 
> At the $500 price point, most would recommend the Oppo 103, especially if you are interested in SACD.



or you could save half of that and get the Sony S790 (depends on requirements)


----------



## collingwood

I want to use DLNA to stream pictures mainly to my non DLNA supporting setup. I use an Xperia ZL phone and was wondering if a Blu-ray player that supports DLNA might be the way to achieve this? Open to other suggestions. I had thought there might be a dedicated device but could not find much.


----------



## FMW

I have a DLNA compatible blu ray player and a software media server on a hard drive that is also DLNA compatible. It works for streaming music but is very, very slow and fussy to operate. What I actually use are the now discontinued Logitech Squeezeboxes. I don't know of a good solution because I need a third Squeezebox and they aren't available any longer. Everybody views streaming as internet streaming and has abandoned local area network streaming. It's a problem. Maybe for pictures DLNA would be OK.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *collingwood*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15600#post_23821812
> 
> 
> I want to use DLNA to stream pictures mainly to my non DLNA supporting setup. I use an Xperia ZL phone and was wondering if a Blu-ray player that supports DLNA might be the way to achieve this? Open to other suggestions. I had thought there might be a dedicated device but could not find much.


Yes. It works very well, especially from one Sony device to another. The 3100 or above would be a good choice.


----------



## Anthony1

I'm trying to find a cheapo blu ray player (sub $100), that has a decent Netflix ap. Any suggestions ?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15600#post_23825255
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find a cheapo blu ray player (sub $100), that has a decent Netflix ap. Any suggestions ?


It's tempting, but stay away from those cheap Samsungs and Toshibas. They're incredibly slow. Sony has a good app and is quite snappy. For wired, check out the 1100, for wifi the 3100 and for 3D the 5100. Used or open box is also a good deal. I got my last 1100 for $40 and it was mint, leaving me enough cash to buy one for every room.


----------



## Anthony1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15600#post_23825712
> 
> 
> It's tempting, but stay away from those cheap Samsungs and Toshibas. They're incredibly slow. Sony has a good app and is quite snappy. For wired, check out the 1100, for wifi the 3100 and for 3D the 5100. Used or open box is also a good deal. I got my last 1100 for $40 and it was mint, leaving me enough cash to buy one for every room.



would it be a better idea to just get a Roku 3 box ?



Basically, my wife needs a way to watch Netflix in the living room. She used to used the PS3, but I sold that, because I'm moving on to PS4 in mid November. The thing is, I can't guarantee that the PS4 is going to stay in the living room, or that she will be able to use it anytime she wants (cause I'll want to use the damn thing). I have a Sony Blu Ray player that has Netflix on it, but for some weird reason it just doesn't want to work with the TV in the living room (long story). It would be nice to get a cheapo blu ray player that also supports netflix, and is "relatively" decent with Netflix, but then at the same time, getting a Roku 3, that is supposedly really fast with Netflix would be kinda cool too.


But then if I get a Roku 3, we still won't have a blu ray player in that room, except when the PS4 is over there, but again, I could be using the PS4, and then she won't be able to watch a Blu Ray movie when she wants to... Decisions.. Decisions...


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15600#post_23826336
> 
> 
> would it be a better idea to just get a Roku 3 box ?
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, my wife needs a way to watch Netflix in the living room. She used to used the PS3, but I sold that, because I'm moving on to PS4 in mid November. The thing is, I can't guarantee that the PS4 is going to stay in the living room, or that she will be able to use it anytime she wants (cause I'll want to use the damn thing). I have a Sony Blu Ray player that has Netflix on it, but for some weird reason it just doesn't want to work with the TV in the living room (long story). It would be nice to get a cheapo blu ray player that also supports netflix, and is "relatively" decent with Netflix, but then at the same time, getting a Roku 3, that is supposedly really fast with Netflix would be kinda cool too.
> 
> 
> But then if I get a Roku 3, we still won't have a blu ray player in that room, except when the PS4 is over there, but again, I could be using the PS4, and then she won't be able to watch a Blu Ray movie when she wants to... Decisions.. Decisions...



roku 3 would be a good start.


Jacob


----------



## Anthony1

Update - So, I was just looking at a Fry's ad, and they have the Sony BDP-S5100 on sale for $99.99, which I think is the same price as a Roku 3. Is the Netflix app on the Roku 3 really that superior to the one that Sony uses with the 5100 ? I'd love to kill two birds with one stone if possible. But if the Roku 3 is going to be dramatically superior, then I might still have to go in that direction and worry about a cheapo Blu Ray player later on.


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15600#post_23826737
> 
> 
> Update - So, I was just looking at a Fry's ad, and they have the Sony BDP-S5100 on sale for $99.99, which I think is the same price as a Roku 3. Is the Netflix app on the Roku 3 really that superior to the one that Sony uses with the 5100 ? I'd love to kill two birds with one stone if possible. But if the Roku 3 is going to be dramatically superior, then I might still have to go in that direction and worry about a cheapo Blu Ray player later on.



I had a sony player. I had issues with the netflix with the 120 refresh type of tv. I dont have that tv anymore. I dont know if it works better on the plasma or not. I did notice that I could play the oppo 93 netflix better on the plasma then the 120 refresh rate tv. could be the same thing. the ps3 has a better way of display for telling you the bitrate of the file when playing titles. the ps3 can also play 3d netflix titles and you can look up actors and directors with the ps3. you cannot do those items on the roku 3.


Jacob


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15600#post_23826757
> 
> 
> I had a sony player. I had issues with the netflix with the 120 refresh type of tv. I dont have that tv anymore. I dont know if it works better on the plasma or not. I did notice that I could play the oppo 93 netflix better on the plasma then the 120 refresh rate tv. could be the same thing. the ps3 has a better way of display for telling you the bitrate of the file when playing titles. the ps3 can also play 3d netflix titles and you can look up actors and directors with the ps3. you cannot do those items on the roku 3.
> 
> 
> Jacob


Which Sony did you have? No 120Hz issues here with 3 generations of Sony players. Could your TV have been the problem?


The Netflix on the 5100 shows the bitrate just like a PS3. App is pretty much identical too, as I recall.


I never noticed anything special about Netflix on a Roku. Sony is just as good, if not better. However, Roku does have Sony beat by a mile on the Amazon app.


Anthony, if all you're concerned about is Netflix, just get a $35 Chromecast, assuming you have a smartphone to control it.


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15600#post_23827041
> 
> 
> Which Sony did you have? No 120Hz issues here with 3 generations of Sony players. Could your TV have been the problem?
> 
> 
> The Netflix on the 5100 shows the bitrate just like a PS3. App is pretty much identical too, as I recall.
> 
> 
> I never noticed anything special about Netflix on a Roku. Sony is just as good, if not better. However, Roku does have Sony beat by a mile on the Amazon app.
> 
> 
> Anthony, if all you're concerned about is Netflix, just get a $35 Chromecast, assuming you have a smartphone to control it.



I dont remember the model number. it was a few years back. before 2010.


Jacob


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15600#post_23827096
> 
> 
> I dont remember the model number. it was a few years back. before 2010.
> 
> 
> Jacob


Oh man, Netflix on those was truly horrible. 120Hz was probably the least of your problems. I could barely even see the cover art on their old app. FFWD/REW was like pulling the lever on a slot machine, blindfolded. I'm glad that app is long gone.


----------



## mark haflich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark_anderson_u*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15480#post_23700757
> 
> 
> I have Sony S790 (


----------



## calidoc75

Is there a Blu-Ray player on the market that's able to show video content on a local TV through HDMI as well as an outdoor tv through wireless signal or by some other means?


My basic situation is that I would like to get a Blu-Ray player for my home theater. However, about 25 feet away, I have a TV in the backyard that I would like to be able to watch movies on as well. I was originally going to buy a cheap DVD player and build some type of outdoor enclosure for it, but I was wondering if I could avoid this by using the indoor blu ray player to play content on the outdoor TV (without a whole bunch of wires going from family room to backyard).


Sorry for the convoluted question, but figured someone here might have a good solution.


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *calidoc75*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15600#post_23847023
> 
> 
> Is there a Blu-Ray player on the market that's able to show video content on a local TV through HDMI as well as an outdoor tv through wireless signal or by some other means?
> 
> 
> My basic situation is that I would like to get a Blu-Ray player for my home theater. However, about 25 feet away, I have a TV in the backyard that I would like to be able to watch movies on as well. I was originally going to buy a cheap DVD player and build some type of outdoor enclosure for it, but I was wondering if I could avoid this by using the indoor blu ray player to play content on the outdoor TV (without a whole bunch of wires going from family room to backyard).
> 
> 
> Sorry for the convoluted question, but figured someone here might have a good solution.


While some BD players have wireless network inputs, none have builtin wireless HDMI outputs.


You might want to consider a wireless HDMI adapter. A Web search turns up quite a few. For example, http://www.amazon.com/Nyrius-Transmitter-Streaming-Satellite-NPCS549/dp/B009E6R89C/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_0_1 


but a separate player would be cheaper.


----------



## usaforce87


I am looking into getting an entirely new home theater soon, and I'm trying to figure out if it is worth getting a Blu-Ray player like Oppo 103 when I will already have a high end AV receiver with upconversion, apps, and hi-def sound. I will also have an Xbox One or PS4 and there doesn't seem to be many details about their Blu-Ray players...so it's hard to compare. What is the advantage of having a $500 player if I already have one integrated in my gaming system? Is it just for the different formats it can play (audio+video)? Thanks for any help.


----------



## mdavej

While lots of people happily use their gaming consoles as blu-ray players. It's a great money saver if you're a gamer and have no other choice. But I personally dislike the idea for many reasons:


- Universal remote integration is difficult and expensive. Otherwise you're stuck using a controller or bluetooth remote in the case of PS3/PS4. Console remotes also lack direct access to many functions like subtitles, for example.

- Consoles are big, noisy, power hogs.

- Consoles are slower to boot up.

- Some consoles require a paid subscription to use otherwise free streaming services


The other question is do you need a high end player like Oppo? A $100 (or less) player will do just as well since you already have a high end AVR, with the exception of certain audio formats.


----------



## Zacrobmer

So what is a "good" (Great?) BD player these days? I have been using a now aging 6 year old PS3, which works great for BD's and Netflix/Amazon streaming, however is loud once it gets warm.

I have not read the entire thread, but the last few pages Oppo’s and Sony’s get thrown around a lot as being the BD players to get.


I need:

Great BD playback (of course)
Great PQ/SQ, which probably most already do.
Netflix and Amazon Prime streaming, preferably with a quick interface.
3D
I’d like to keep it sub $300, above that price I could buy a new PS3.



I do not need (but do not care if it has the feature).

SACD
DVD-A


The player will be paired with a 60ST60 and a Denon X2000.


Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## mdavej

^^^ Sony BDP-S5100 $89 shipped on Amazon


----------



## Selden Ball

The Sony BDP-S5100 is the "obvious" choice. It has somewhat better streaming features than other players. It costs in the vicinity of $100.


The Panasonic DMP-BDT230 is the primary competition at about the same price point. Some people have reported that its streaming isn't as good as Sony's.


Players in that price range or less from other manufacturers have, shall we say, less than stellar reputations or support a very limited set of file types.


----------



## jkiker


Hi all,

 

I am new to this forum and I can use some good advice about Bluray players.  I've just bought my first flat panel TV, a Panasonic plasma.  based on advice from my tech-savy friends, I completed the burn-in period and now have the local cable company's HD cable box.  I also have an old combi player so I can play some remaining VHS tapes; it is now hooked up via component cables and reset for 480p output.  That picture went from awful to not bad.

 

So now it's time for a new bluray player.  I'm currently looking at a Panasonic DMP-BD75 unit; I want the player to play Bluray, but also standard DVDs and CDs, which I think this model will do.  I'm willing to go beyond Panasonic; although it seems like a good idea to stick with the same manufacturer in general.

 

The other big thing is that I have a few DVDs that are actually made for the Region in England and Europe.  I know that  some players will play all regions, and that they are generally more expensive.  What I'm looking for it, for a pretty standard player like the one I've mentioned, can they be reset to play other regions?  If so, can I switch back and forth, or can they be set for all regions once I get one home?

 

Any light you can shed on this will be much appreciated.

 

Thanks, Jim


----------



## Bill C.

Playing standard BDs, DVDs and CDs is universal at this point...as you've noticed, yeah, when you throw different regions into the mix is where things either get really expensive or really cheap. The Seiki SR212S seems to be the most recent inexpensive player that can be "tweaked" to allow for multi-region DVD/BD playback; apart from that there are some Toshiba models (the BDX1100/2100/3100, AIUI), at least one Insignia (NS-BRDVD4), the Seiki BD660 if you can still find it, and a couple of others.


Above that point, if memory serves, you're looking at getting something like the Pioneer BDP-62FD (which can be modified) or taking your chances with trying to get custom firmware from elsewhere for one of Panasonic's mid-to-upper-range players or going all the way and springing for an Oppo and a hardware modification kit.


----------



## wmcclain

I don't know if other players have something similar, but for OPPO there is a free software mod that will unlock the player for DVD regions. This does not work for Blu-ray though, and that does require a hardware mod.


Another twist to multi-region: make sure the player handles PAL 50hz discs. This is essential for imported DVDs. 50hz is not as common on imported Blu-rays, but neither is it rare.


If your display does not accept 50hz make sure the player converts 50 to 60hz.


-Bill


----------



## Highside

I have been out of the HT loop for quite some time and am looking for a new BD player. My wants/needs are quite simple.....


Pandora, Netflix and Amazon Prime are the only apps I care about. I want to be able to load an MP4 file onto a USB stick and plug it into the player and play my recorded videos. It needs to play MP4 and AVI files from a USB stick.


I'm sure the Audio and Video capabilities are much better than my old DMP55 so that is not a concern.


----------



## WRX_Rocky

Any thoughts on how the new Xbox ONE will be as both a BD player, and upscaling regular DVD movies?


----------



## lowella

Hey all, I purchased the Panny DB10 a few years ago because it had support for DVD-A...but it only plays about a third of the discs I put in it ("resolution error" on the rest)


Is there a new one someone could recommend that actually does DVD-A AND the function it's made for?










Thanks,


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lowella*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15630#post_23891171
> 
> 
> Hey all, I purchased the Panny DB10 a few years ago because it had support for DVD-A...but it only plays about a third of the discs I put in it ("resolution error" on the rest)
> 
> 
> Is there a new one someone could recommend that actually does DVD-A AND the function it's made for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15630#post_23891466
> 
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SONY-BDP-S5100-Multi-Region-Player/dp/B00CS5HAG2



The Sonys play SACD, not DVD-A's. The player that will handle that is an Oppo BDP-103.


It's more expensive than the Sonys, $499, but if you need DVD-A's (and SACD's by the way) that play well, that's your player.


----------



## mdavej

^^^


Sorry about that. You're right, DVD-A is a no go on Sony.


Is there a region free Oppo?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15630#post_23892449
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> Sorry about that. You're right, DVD-A is a no go on Sony.
> 
> 
> Is there a region free Oppo?



There is a free software mod to make OPPO region free for DVD, but Blu-ray requires a hardware mod.


-Bill


----------



## buening82

Looking for recommendations for my first BR player. Current setup is a Panny P60ST50 smart plasma, Yamaha A1010, AT&T U-verse box, and a Sony 5 disc DVD player. My Panny has all of the Hulu/Netflix/etc that I could need (and don't use), and I use Pandora and internet radio through my A1010. My main critieria for the BR player is PQ and upscaling of DVDs. Budget is around $100. I was looking at the Panny BDT230 or the Sony S5100, but am open for suggestions. Thoughts? Does any of them stand out as the better upscaler of DVDs?


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buening82*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15630#post_23898873
> 
> 
> Looking for recommendations for my first BR player. Current setup is a Panny P60ST50 smart plasma, Yamaha A1010, AT&T U-verse box, and a Sony 5 disc DVD player. My Panny has all of the Hulu/Netflix/etc that I could need (and don't use), and I use Pandora and internet radio through my A1010. My main critieria for the BR player is PQ and upscaling of DVDs. Budget is around $100. I was looking at the Panny BDT230 or the Sony S5100, but am open for suggestions. Thoughts? Does any of them stand out as the better upscaler of DVDs?


Both are good choices. You honestly won't go wrong with either. My personal experience is that Panasonic has slightly better DVD scaling. If you use DNLA, I find Sony to be slightly better.


S~


----------



## kutlow

Please help me choose between the sony s790 and the panny 500. I need dual hdmi outs. I am coming from the oppo 103. Will be used 100 % for bluray and 3d bluray.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kutlow*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15630#post_23900887
> 
> 
> Please help me choose between the sony s790 and the panny 500. I need dual hdmi outs. I am coming from the oppo 103. Will be used 100 % for bluray and 3d bluray.



It may not matter to you, but Sony has just removed access to Ci nemaNow (Best Buy's 1080p/Dolby Digital Plus) streaming service. Panasonic probably still has it as one of their apps. If I had known Sony was going to do that, I'd have gone with the Panasonic.


----------



## nismo604

Looking to replace my Denon DBP-1611UD, the drive was becoming very noisy, especially with 3D discs. It is out of warranty but my credit card doubles the warranty, basically they will give me a cheque for the lesser amount of the repair estimate or the cost of the unit. In my case the repair estimate ended up cheaper and they will forward me a cheque for $318.98. It is up to me if I want to go ahead and fix my player or just buy a new one.


Should I repair or get a new one?


I'm leaning towards a new player for warranty alone as I only get a 3 month warranty for the repaired unit. I've narrowed it down to three players


option 1-Sony BDP-S790 which I have found for $199.00 plus taxes

option 2-Marantz UD5007 for $349.99 no tax -refurb

option 3-Oppo BDP-103D -$599 no tax


I really like the Sony for the price, I'll have some money left over, however I'm not liking it's form factor. It's small and I liked how large the Denon's chassis is, on my TV stand it keeps the wires out of sight. With the Sony in the stand those pesky wires will show.


The Marantz due to it being refurbished I could get for only a few $ more than what the insurance company will give me for repair. It's big chassis will look great in my TV stand. Also I was very satisfied with the load speeds of my Denon and I'm expecting the load speeds to be on par or better. The online streaming while not on par with the Sony will be much better than what is available on my Denon.


Or get the Oppo, which I will be out almost $300 out of pocket. I'm curious about the Darbee and like it's build quality. While not as big as the Marantz it's chassis size would look nicer in my TV stand than the Sony.


Current setup is a Samsung Plasma PN60E6500, Onkyo TX-NR3009 receiver and 7.1 PSB image and Velodyne Sub.


----------



## buening82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15630#post_23898939
> 
> 
> Both are good choices. You honestly won't go wrong with either. My personal experience is that Panasonic has slightly better DVD scaling. If you use DNLA, I find Sony to be slightly better.
> 
> 
> S~



Thanks!!!


----------



## tribblea

Lots of good info in this thread, but looking for a few pointers I may have missed:


I've got a P65VT60 coming on Monday and need a 3D bluray player. The player will go straight to the TV, no AVR, but I would like plain stereo RCA outs to go to basic stereo amp/speakers. I'd like to be able to try vudu for streaming, and I'm interested in trying any 3D streaming services out there, but haven't turned up much. It looks like the TV and any player will do 2D Netflix and Amazon rentals. I would also like to be able to play the videos from my GoPro, which are .mp4 files. Is the sony 5100 the best bet?


Thanks!


----------



## WRX_Rocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRX_Rocky*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15630#post_23887252
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on how the new Xbox ONE will be as both a BD player, and upscaling regular DVD movies?



Anyone have ideas? Or an inside scoop? For years, the PS3 because of it having a blu-ray player, had always been considered a top choice in this thread. But now, finally, the new Xbox ONE will have a BD player too - as well as a ton of other home theater features and software, as well as being able to play games quite well. If it plays BD movies, 3D as well (and hopefully dual HDMI for older receivers like the Sony/Panasonic), and does a great job of upscaling regular DVD movies - then this "ONE" box could replace 3-4 other items in your rack!


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRX_Rocky*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15630#post_23902117
> 
> 
> Anyone have ideas? Or an inside scoop? For years, the PS3 because of it having a blu-ray player, had always been considered a top choice in this thread. But now, finally, the new Xbox ONE will have a BD player too - as well as a ton of other home theater features and software, as well as being able to play games quite well. If it plays BD movies, 3D as well (and hopefully dual HDMI for older receivers like the Sony/Panasonic), and does a great job of upscaling regular DVD movies - then this "ONE" box could replace 3-4 other items in your rack!


Not yet. I have one on order. Whether or not I will use it as a one device HT solution will have to wait until it arrives.


S~


----------



## hernanu

Well, since you ask for ideas and actual specs are hard to find....


As a disk player, I would think that it would be a standard bluray player, which would mean very good. Since there is not much difference among reasonably well implemented blurays, this should be a good player.


As a DVD upscaler, I would have less confidence on it being outstanding, since the inclusion of any disk capability seems like an afterthought. The main focus of this platform looks like gaming, streaming / TV feeds, Skype and browser integration. So I would expect it to be best at those.


There are other things current players include, like DLNA play, support of mutliple video and audio formats, etc. Have not seen any information on those.


The CPU is an AMD / x86 based platform, like the PS4, but is not quite as fast as the PS4's. Good amount of memory, connectivity, etc. But that begs our question - how good is it at handling movies either on disk, streamed or on a drive (USB, DLNA, etc.). From the marketing push, I think streaming is being emphasized, disk play was included for completeness and NAS or drive support is unclear.


Looks great as a gaming / streaming platform though. The skype tie in looks fun. If you're interested in the best movie playing, I'd hold back until a few sacrificial lam.... I mean early adopters review it.


----------



## WRX_Rocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15630#post_23902460
> 
> 
> Well, since you ask for ideas and actual specs are hard to find.... As a disk player, I would think that it would be a standard bluray player, which would mean very good. Since there is not much difference among reasonably well implemented blurays, this should be a good player. As a DVD upscaler, I would have less confidence on it being outstanding, since the inclusion of any disk capability seems like an afterthought. The main focus of this platform looks like gaming, streaming / TV feeds, Skype and browser integration. So I would expect it to be best at those. There are other things current players include, like DLNA play, support of mutliple video and audio formats, etc. Have not seen any information on those. The CPU is an AMD / x86 based platform, like the PS4, but is not quite as fast as the PS4's. Good amount of memory, connectivity, etc. But that begs our question - how good is it at handling movies either on disk, streamed or on a drive (USB, DLNA, etc.). From the marketing push, I think streaming is being emphasized, disk play was included for completeness and NAS or drive support is unclear. Looks great as a gaming / streaming platform though. The skype tie in looks fun. If you're interested in the best movie playing, I'd hold back until a few sacrificial lam.... I mean early adopters review it.



Thank you, all excellent points. Time will tell. Would be nice though, if either the ONE or the PS4 could become the all in "ONE" solution.


----------



## teachsac

PS4, as of now, is not the all in one solution. No DLNA or CD playback.


S~


----------



## cdelena

I wanted an affordable decent quality wifi player and was ready to buy a Sony BDP-S5100 and then I saw it is not flat on top(?) so I cannot easily use it. What is a comparable unit that will stack?


----------



## mdavej

Not perfectly flat, but I have no problem setting other components on top. The other options suck.


----------



## brazosdog02

Trying to piece together a decent setup I will be using it with a Samsung 7100 series 75" TV. Ive been looking at the Sony BDP-S5100. Is it a good one? Any other opinions/thoughts?


----------



## markhyams

I'm looking for a new player. Here's what I need:


1 Decode HD formats internally (receiver is a Marantz SR7001 only HDMI 1.2) and output as LPCM 5.1

2 wifi

3 Stream Netflix in 1080p and output the Dolby Digital Plus 5.1 signal as LPCM 5.1 (due to old receiver)

4 Picture quality equal to chromecast

5 DVD upscaling Picture quality as good as my current Sony s550


My main reason for upgrading is for #3. I have a chromecast and it is not working out due to my receiver not decoding DD+.


Thanks!

Mark


----------



## teachsac

Panasonic BDT230 has internal decoders.


S~


----------



## kutlow

I sold my oppo 103 and darbee in plans to buy the new 103d oppo. Now that Ive sold my oppo I am wondering about this question. Please help.


I only watch bluray 3d and bluray 2d. I do not do Netflix of any of the other streaming. Would I loose anything if I went with the sony s790? I do plan on buying the next oppo when 4k content is out and I move to a 4k pj. For now I don't want to invest 600 in a 103d if Im not gaining anything for what I watch.


----------



## HDPERSON




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kutlow*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15630#post_23917590
> 
> 
> I sold my oppo 103 and darbee in plans to buy the new 103d oppo. Now that Ive sold my oppo I am wondering about this question. Please help.
> 
> 
> I only watch bluray 3d and bluray 2d. I do not do Netflix of any of the other streaming. Would I loose anything if I went with the sony s790? I do plan on buying the next oppo when 4k content is out and I move to a 4k pj. For now I don't want to invest 600 in a 103d if Im not gaining anything for what I watch.



The Sony S790 is as good as the Oppo, it has 16 bit processing, which the Oppo does not. The S5100 uses Triluminous color which the S790 or Oppo doesn't. I found that both deliver a picture on my Samsun 60" 6300 TV almost 4K like.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDPERSON*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15630#post_23917767
> 
> 
> The Sony S790 is as good as the Oppo, it has 16 bit processing, which the Oppo does not. The S5100 uses Triluminous color which the S790 or Oppo doesn't. I found that both deliver a picture on my Samsun 60" 6300 TV almost 4K like.




The Sony is very good and should give great performance with blurays. Not sure what 16 bit processing you're describing, The 103 / 105 / 103D's are based on a dual core SoC processor and multiple graphical processors. It is more than fast enough to do the work required.


Triluminous color is a new display technology, not a player technology, so you are not going to get to use it unless you buy a new Sony display (Models 65X900, 55X900 and 55W900). This is a new way of using backlighting for pixels by coating a blue led (as opposed to a white) with nanocrystals that produce possibly brighter colors.


These TVs are starting to come out, so they should be interesting to see; this technology is a new way to do backlighting. It is not, however a player technology, since it is internal to the TV. Since all bluray players have to output video as dictated by a known specification (Rec.709), I don't see how this could be supported at the player.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kutlow*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15630#post_23917590
> 
> 
> I sold my oppo 103 and darbee in plans to buy the new 103d oppo. Now that Ive sold my oppo I am wondering about this question. Please help.
> 
> 
> I only watch bluray 3d and bluray 2d. I do not do Netflix of any of the other streaming. Would I loose anything if I went with the sony s790? I do plan on buying the next oppo when 4k content is out and I move to a 4k pj. For now I don't want to invest 600 in a 103d if Im not gaining anything for what I watch.



The Sony should give you good performance; you already know the performance of the Oppo. If you want to wait for the next Oppo and your use is mostly (or only) blu, then any good player is probably a good choice.


----------



## riffer

I just had my Oppo BDP-95 in for Servicing and it got me thinking about upgrading in the next little while. I originally purchased the 95 as opposed to the 93 because I wanted a high quality audio source. That is no longer a requirement.


My primary use would be to play video through my server via DLNA. Secondary consideration would be playback of Blu-Rays. Third, I wouldn't mind if it looked good







Sound output would be stereo via RCA or XLR cables.


Is there a player that is significantly better than the rest in DLNA playback? e.g. more file formats supported.

that is also a competent Blu-Ray player.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riffer*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15630#post_23919436
> 
> 
> I just had my Oppo BDP-95 in for Servicing and it got me thinking about upgrading in the next little while. I originally purchased the 95 as opposed to the 93 because I wanted a high quality audio source. That is no longer a requirement.
> 
> 
> My primary use would be to play video through my server via DLNA. Secondary consideration would be playback of Blu-Rays. Third, I wouldn't mind if it looked good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sound output would be stereo via RCA or XLR cables.
> 
> 
> Is there a player that is significantly better than the rest in DLNA playback? e.g. more file formats supported.
> 
> that is also a competent Blu-Ray player.



Well, the best in file format support are the Oppos; they also have great DLNA playback. If you don't need the 95 (great player by the way), then you don't need the 105, which would give you the best possible analog stereo connections. The 103 (500) or 103D ( 600, if you want the integrated Darbee) both have very good analog outs.


Another plus is that the 10X's have SMB capabilities to access network drives as an alternative to using DLNA.


If you have the ISO capable firmware, you can probably get what you paid for the 95 or more and if not, probably about the same or one or two hundred less. So stepping to the 103's is probably a good step. If you do have the ISO firmware and value that, you will lose that no matter which player you pick.


There are other analog capable players, they don't have the Sabre DAC's, but I think the new Panasonics still have analog stereo outputs, don't think the Sony 5100 does, but the Sony 790 should.


----------



## riffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15630#post_23920584
> 
> 
> Well, the best in file format support are the Oppos; they also have great DLNA playback. If you don't need the 95 (great player by the way), then you don't need the 105, which would give you the best possible analog stereo connections. The 103 (500) or 103D ( 600, if you want the integrated Darbee) both have very good analog outs.
> 
> 
> Another plus is that the 10X's have SMB capabilities to access network drives as an alternative to using DLNA.
> 
> 
> If you have the ISO capable firmware, you can probably get what you paid for the 95 or more and if not, probably about the same or one or two hundred less. So stepping to the 103's is probably a good step. If you do have the ISO firmware and value that, you will lose that no matter which player you pick.
> 
> 
> There are other analog capable players, they don't have the Sabre ADC's, but I think the new Panasonics still have analog stereo outputs, don't think the Sony 5100 does, but the Sony 790 should.



Thanks; I suspected the Oppo was quite good. I'll have to research SMB and see if it is worth upgrading sooner than later. No ISO firmware on the 95. Fortunately, I haven't ripped a lot to that format. Mostly MKV, which is currently having it's own problems with the new Oppo firmware.


----------



## cptredsox


I want to buy a new 3D blu ray player but i cant decide which one. iam watching on a Panasonic TX-P50GT60

 

my priorities are blu ray (HD) and DVD (SD) playback and overall PQ in both, i only need wlan features for updates and smartphone remote app. i dont play any kind of files on my player, no USB sticks or drives, no streaming, nothing like that, just BD and DVD. iam willing to pay more for a better overall PQ .. 

 

so the question now is, should i get a 2012 player or the newer models from this year ? i looked at the following models and just cant decided which one to buy:

 

LG BP 730

Pioneer BDP 160

Panasonic BDT 500 2012 or BDT 234/335 from 2013

Samsung BD F6500 or F7500

Sony S790 for 2012 or S5100 from 2013

 

as i said .. i only care for the best PQ and best DVD upscaling, if the BDT 500 really is significantly ahead of all of the other players above iam willing to pay more, but where i live the BDT 500 is at least 150 - 200 USD more expensive than the Sony flagship S790 (150 euro) and 135 USD more than the Samsung Flagship F7500 (100 euro), so is the pana 500 worth the price for my usage ?


----------



## BillP

You can't go wrong with any of the Pannys or any of the Sonys. It's more a matter of which features you want, although based on what you stated, the lower end Pannys and Sonys would be fine, and the higher end units really a waste of money (PQ is identical across the whole lines - you pay more for extra features, such as analog audio capabilities, which you don't seem to need). I personally would avoid LG and Samsung (poor reliability).


----------



## OldPannyMan

I am getting more confused by the minute as to the best way to go. And let me state for the record that I am not only a noob, but a complete moron when it comes to all this AV stuff, but I'm willing to listen and learn from the pros here at AVS forums. I am waiting for my new panny 65ZT60, and from all my reading on the forums here it is looking like separates are the way to go for our Home Theater setup versus a HTIB kit. All we really want to do is play 3D, BD and DVD's and possibly try streaming Netflix and Amazon Prime which we have never done before. But where the confusion comes into play is that it seems the Blu-ray players and receivers and TV's all have a lot of the same apps and stuff. Do we get a 5 or 6 hundred Oppo or Sony or Panny BD player or spend more on the AVR and just get an inexpensive BD player. And on the subject of AVR's the connections and inputs and outputs is overwhelming. I guess I want to know some recommendations on a player, a AVR and speakers(7.1) for the plasma. Sorry if this is in the wrong thread and the mods can move it if need be. Our budget is about 1500-2000 dollars. Thank you for any help it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OldPannyMan*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15660#post_23928319
> 
> 
> I am getting more confused by the minute as to the best way to go. And let me state for the record that I am not only a noob, but a complete moron when it comes to all this AV stuff, but I'm willing to listen and learn from the pros here at AVS forums. I am waiting for my new panny 65ZT60, and from all my reading on the forums here it is looking like separates are the way to go for our Home Theater setup versus a HTIB kit. All we really want to do is play 3D, BD and DVD's and possibly try streaming Netflix and Amazon Prime which we have never done before. But where the confusion comes into play is that it seems the Blu-ray players and receivers and TV's all have a lot of the same apps and stuff. Do we get a 5 or 6 hundred Oppo or Sony or Panny BD player or spend more on the AVR and just get an inexpensive BD player. And on the subject of AVR's the connections and inputs and outputs is overwhelming. I guess I want to know some recommendations on a player, a AVR and speakers(7.1) for the plasma. Sorry if this is in the wrong thread and the mods can move it if need be. Our budget is about 1500-2000 dollars. Thank you for any help it is greatly appreciated.



For the player, you can get a great 3D BD player from Sony or Panasonic for less than $150. These players will come with the apps you need. There is overlap because not everyone has a smart TV and not everyone wants a disc player.


If you want surround, you probably want to reserve most of your budget for speakers. I would try to find a showroom where you can audition if possible because personal preference is a big factor for speakers.


For receiver, yes, get a dedicated receiver. I like the Denon line, but there are others that are good as well. How much you need to spend depends on the features you want more than anything. Whenever possible you want to connect via HDMI, so get a receiver with several HDMI inputs. If you have a portable device to play music ( iPod, phone, etc.), be sure there is an input for that, but beyond that you might only need other inputs if you have older gear that doesn't have HDMI.


----------



## hernanu

I agree with Vampidemic


You want a good functional bluray / DVD player with the two apps (Netflix and Amazon). Then a competent but not overkill receiver (you don't need analog connections, for example, HDMI will do).


You want to reserve the most money for speakers. Especially since you want 7.1.


For the receiver, I'd ask in the receiver thread, tell them you want a basic system, or you'll get suggestions in the 2K range.


For the speakers, I'd ask in the speakers thread, they'll want to know the size of your room, what use (movies / TV / music) in percentage, how loud you want to play it.



For me, starting from scratch, a sample system - I would sacrifice the 7.1 to 5.1 for now, add two rears later, unless that's a deal killer


Sony 5100 bluray - 90
Pioneer VSX 1022 - 449
Ascend Acoustics 5.0 CMT-340 fronts+center/CBM-170 times 2 - 1000
HSU VTF2-MK4 sub - 529


Total of 2068. (Ballpark). But really go to the different threads and get the good advice from there.


----------



## cptredsox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15660#post_23927896
> 
> 
> You can't go wrong with any of the Pannys or any of the Sonys. It's more a matter of which features you want, although based on what you stated, the lower end Pannys and Sonys would be fine, and the higher end units really a waste of money (PQ is identical across the whole lines - you pay more for extra features, such as analog audio capabilities, which you don't seem to need). I personally would avoid LG and Samsung (poor reliability).



Ok, so any of the pannys or sony players would be fine. But this year pannys seem to have a few more problems than the actual 2013 sony s5100, and the s790 seems to be a bit faster with its dual core processor. The 330 panny doesnt offer a huge improvement over the 230, so, if price doesnt matter (between the named models) which one to get? S5100, s790, BDT 230, 330, some on the forums say when it comes to BD Playback, DVD playback and PQ on both, pana is still better, while sony has better apps and streaming, which i dont need. But iam still unsure.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cptredsox*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15660#post_23929536
> 
> 
> Ok, so any of the pannys or sony players would be fine. But this year pannys seem to have a few more problems than the actual 2013 sony s5100, and the s790 seems to be a bit faster with its dual core processor. The 330 panny doesnt offer a huge improvement over the 230, so, if price doesnt matter (between the named models) which one to get? S5100, s790, BDT 230, 330, some on the forums say when it comes to BD Playback, DVD playback and PQ on both, pana is still better, while sony has better apps and streaming, which i dont need. But iam still unsure.



Well, some of the choice you answered yourself. If streaming and apps are less important, then the Panny's features are better for you. I don't think you lose either way, I bought my daughter a Sony 590 (precursor to the 5100) and it has been great for her. She is a heavy user of Netflix and Amazon Prime for movies, though as well as DVD / Blu.


One other thing to look at is how well they support updates to help the player display current titles. Sometimes this is handled with firmware updates to the player, so if one company is good at keeping the player current, that's a plus for them.


----------



## RCJ

Hi all - I have been using a Pioneer Elite BDP-05FD for several years and love it (except the slow loading time). I have no reason to replace it but I need another Blu-ray player for another room.


Looking for a quality player that delivers great picture quality but I don't need a player that also does DVD-Audio and SACD. Will be using this player with a Panasonic TC-P60ZT60 tv.


Any suggestions?


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15660#post_23929653
> 
> 
> Well, some of the choice you answered yourself. If streaming and apps are less important, then the Panny's features are better for you. I don't think you lose either way, I bought my daughter a Sony 590 (precursor to the 5100) and it has been great for her. She is a heavy user of Netflix and Amazon Prime for movies, though as well as DVD / Blu.
> 
> 
> One other thing to look at is how well they support updates to help the player display current titles. Sometimes this is handled with firmware updates to the player, so if one company is good at keeping the player current, that's a plus for them.



+1


cptredsox, if you just want to play shiny discs (BD and DVD), then I'd go Panny. The 220 or 230 would be perfect for you. If you also have interest in streaming or files, then go Sony 5100 (or 3100 if you don't want/need 3D).


RCJ, same advice for you. I went from the 51FD to the Panny 110, and was very happy with that switch (PQ just as good, and a lot less finicky playing those shiny discs). Although now I'm using the Oppo 105 since I wanted SACD/DVD-A and high quality analog audio.


----------



## angle_theory

Looking for a BDP or possibly a BD player + dedicated DVD player combo.


Just got a 2013 65" Panasonic plasma. My dream is a region free BD that can do region free on DVDs and can handle 50hz imported stuff. But really, I mainly just need Blu-ray and region free DVD.


I want great DVD upscaling.


Audio features don't matter as I just use the TV speakers with no receiver.


Is it better or cheaper to just get a basic panasonic BD player for BD playback and some other region free DVD player for DVD playback?


Looks like a modded Oppo 103D would be best, but the price is overkill for my setup.


Is there any easy way to get region free DVD on the current Panasonic BD players? Do they support PAL (50hz) playback?


tl;dr:


Don't need 3D or 4k or any special audio features (no need for SACD DVDA etc.) I just want a player that looks great on BD and DVD, and can handle any region disc I can throw at it.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *angle_theory*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15660#post_23932086
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a modded Oppo 103D would be best, but the price is overkill for my setup.



All the OPPOs can be made region free for DVD with a free software mod. Blu-ray region free requires the hardware mod. They all handle 50hz content and will optionally do 50-60hz conversion.


The price is still higher than many alternatives, of course.


-Bill


----------



## angle_theory




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15660#post_23932425
> 
> 
> All the OPPOs can be made region free for DVD with a free software mod. Blu-ray region free requires the hardware mod. They all handle 50hz content and will optionally do 50-60hz conversion.
> 
> 
> The price is still higher than many alternatives, of course.
> 
> 
> -Bill



I'm thinking maybe a used & pre region modded older Oppo might be nice. Do the older Oppo models still get updated to handle all the newer BluRay Discs? I don't really need any advanced features so I feel like even the very first Oppo model will still have great picture quality.


If this sounds like a good idea, which Oppo model would be the one to shoot for?


----------



## blacklion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *angle_theory*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15660#post_23932086
> 
> 
> Looking for a BDP or possibly a BD player + dedicated DVD player combo.
> 
> 
> Just got a 2013 65" Panasonic plasma. My dream is a region free BD that can do region free on DVDs and can handle 50hz imported stuff. But really, I mainly just need Blu-ray and region free DVD.
> 
> 
> I want great DVD upscaling.
> 
> 
> Audio features don't matter as I just use the TV speakers with no receiver.
> 
> 
> Is it better or cheaper to just get a basic panasonic BD player for BD playback and some other region free DVD player for DVD playback?
> 
> 
> Looks like a modded Oppo 103D would be best, but the price is overkill for my setup.
> 
> 
> Is there any easy way to get region free DVD on the current Panasonic BD players? Do they support PAL (50hz) playback?
> 
> 
> tl;dr:
> 
> 
> Don't need 3D or 4k or any special audio features (no need for SACD DVDA etc.) I just want a player that looks great on BD and DVD, and can handle any region disc I can throw at it.



You are far better off getting a basic Panny or Sony BD player and a region free DVD player. Total spend should not exceed $180-200. Yes, its not an all-in-one-box solution but its far cheaper than buying an Oppo new or used.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *angle_theory*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15660#post_23932435
> 
> 
> I'm thinking maybe a used & pre region modded older Oppo might be nice. Do the older Oppo models still get updated to handle all the newer BluRay Discs? I don't really need any advanced features so I feel like even the very first Oppo model will still have great picture quality.
> 
> 
> If this sounds like a good idea, which Oppo model would be the one to shoot for?



Updates become less frequent with time; the last update for the BDP-83, their first generation player, was 18 months ago. I see reports of disc compatibility problems from time to time, but hardly ever hear of the resolution, whether OPPO was able to fix it just through their normal customer support.


If your emphasis is on discs, then any of the used models would be fine. If you need media file support or network services, then the more recent models have more.


-Bill


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *angle_theory*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15660#post_23932435
> 
> 
> I'm thinking maybe a used & pre region modded older Oppo might be nice. Do the older Oppo models still get updated to handle all the newer BluRay Discs? I don't really need any advanced features so I feel like even the very first Oppo model will still have great picture quality.
> 
> 
> If this sounds like a good idea, which Oppo model would be the one to shoot for?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15660#post_23932537
> 
> 
> Updates become less frequent with time; the last update for the BDP-83, their first generation player, was 18 months ago. I see reports of disc compatibility problems from time to time, but hardly ever hear of the resolution, whether OPPO was able to fix it just through their normal customer support.
> 
> 
> If your emphasis is on discs, then any of the used models would be fine. If you need media file support or network services, then the more recent models have more.
> 
> 
> -Bill



I've got an Oppo BDP-83 and saw the more frequent updates during its time as the main Oppo blu offering, through the 93/95 year(s) and the much lessened updates now.


The truth is that I haven't had any disk fail to play and play well during that time. That includes a lot of current releases and some disks that were labeled problematic on other players. I haven't ever had to call Oppo for problems and haven't had any issues.


I also did get a lot of features added through firmware updates that weren't in the initial set of 83 features. DLNA, etc... were added through the firmware releases so that I had four years ago what most players have now. I use them quite a bit and they have kept my player mostly current at four years since its release.


I still think I have the best DVD upscaler around, and have the option (not going to do it) to sell it at a high percentage of its value. A BDP-103D is next in my future, so the 83 will go into my bedroom setup mostly for music. I expect it to last there for a long time, since I play a lot of music from a network drive now.


So if you can find one at a good price, I'd jump on it, it is a great disk player and network player - just no streaming apps.


----------



## cpc

I've put off buying a new BD player forever it seems. I currently have:


1) A PS3 for watching 3D BD without HD audio and;

2) A Sony S550 for BD with HD audio via 7.1 analog outputs.


I watch DVD's on either of them or one of my dvd players. My receiver is not 3D compatible won't accept 7.1 via HDMI.


How will the video performance of the Oppo 103 or a Sony or Panasonic compare to my PS3 or S550?

I have heard some refer to the 103 as soft and/or sometimes it has processing that looks like pumping on the HDMI 1 output. Since I'm using the analog outputs, maybe I could use the HDMI 2 output of the Oppo 103 if I find the HDMI 1 not the best due to processing? Does the HDMI 2 output support 3D?

(I am not finished reading the Oppo 103D thread and not sure if that's for me especially at this early in its release. Possibly in a month or three?)


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpc*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15660#post_23936531
> 
> 
> I have heard some refer to the 103 as soft and/or sometimes it has processing that looks like pumping on the HDMI 1 output.



There were some complaints about residual Qdeo noise reduction on the -103 HDMI1 even when set to 0. That would not apply to the -103D with Darbee.


-Bill


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpc*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15660#post_23936531
> 
> 
> I've put off buying a new BD player forever it seems. I currently have a PS3 for 3D BD and a Sony S550 for HD audio via 7.1 analog outputs. My receiver is not 3D compatible and it won't accept 7.1 via HDMI. When I want to watch a 3D movie I use the PS3 but I don't get HD audio, let alone 7.1 HD (I can use DPL II x). What I watch something that is not 3D I use my Sony S550 and I get up to 7.1 HD audio via the analog outputs.
> 
> 
> I am not finished reading the Oppo 103D thread and not sure if that's for me especially at this early in its release. Possibly in a month or three?
> 
> 
> How will the video performance of the Oppo 103 or some other player (you tell me) compare to the PS3 or the S550?
> 
> I have heard some refer to the 103 as soft and/or sometimes it has processing that looks like pumping. Since I'm using the analog outputs, maybe I could use the HDMI 2 output of the Oppo 103? Does it support 3D?
> 
> 
> So bottom line, my choices are the Oppo 103 or a Panasonic or Sony. Which of the Panasonic and/or Sony stand-alones which have 7.1 analogs and 3D? Any suggestions? Which is best for video? I still have dvd's.



The discussion about the 103's "soft" or processed focuses on HDMI 1, which has the QDeo processor. HDMI 2 uses the Mediatek processor for everything, so it does not have the QDeo.


It's really a preference issue, since most owners of the 103 seem to be fine with the image, and both outputs pass all video tests with flying colors.


The 103D is different in that HDMI 1 no longer has the QDeo, but uses a VS solution for doing the few functions that the Oppo used the QDeo for. HDMI 2 remains the same, all Mediatek. Some owners prefer the VS to the QDeo, since no processing at all is done on that output as opposed to the 103, which can't turn the QDeo completely off (it is a minute effect).


For DVD's, both machines are the same, they use the Mediatek for upconversion.


The obvious plus for the 103D is the inclusion of a Darbee processor which can be turned on or off to do its magic on the signal. Many people swear by it, some have no use for it. At 100 extra it's a bargain since a standalone Darbee is over 300. If you like that processing, then this is a good value.


In all of the players the 7.1 analog signals are live at all times, so you could connect the player by HDMI to your TV and analog 7.1 to your receiver.


I don't think the Sonys have 7.1 analog any more, maybe one of the Panasonics.


----------



## cpc

Thanks guys. So using the 7.1 analog connection on a 103, I could essentially chose between the HDMI 1 and HDMI 2 outputs for video? Using HDMI 2 for video I'd have to select "Dual Display". Would this work?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpc*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15660#post_23936666
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. So using the 7.1 analog connection on a 103, I could essentially chose between the HDMI 1 and HDMI 2 outputs for video? Using HDMI 2 for video I'd have to select "Dual Display". Would this work?



Yes, both HDMI outputs are live at the same time. You don't need to switch them in the player.


You need Dual Display if you have active video on both outputs at the same time. Either to two different displays or, as I do, two different inputs on the same display.


-Bill


----------



## OldPannyMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15660#post_23928378
> 
> 
> For the player, you can get a great 3D BD player from Sony or Panasonic for less than $150. These players will come with the apps you need. There is overlap because not everyone has a smart TV and not everyone wants a disc player.
> 
> 
> If you want surround, you probably want to reserve most of your budget for speakers. I would try to find a showroom where you can audition if possible because personal preference is a big factor for speakers.
> 
> 
> For receiver, yes, get a dedicated receiver. I like the Denon line, but there are others that are good as well. How much you need to spend depends on the features you want more than anything. Whenever possible you want to connect via HDMI, so get a receiver with several HDMI inputs. If you have a portable device to play music ( iPod, phone, etc.), be sure there is an input for that, but beyond that you might only need other inputs if you have older gear that doesn't have HDMI.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15660#post_23929512
> 
> 
> I agree with Vampidemic
> 
> 
> You want a good functional bluray / DVD player with the two apps (Netflix and Amazon). Then a competent but not overkill receiver (you don't need analog connections, for example, HDMI will do).
> 
> 
> You want to reserve the most money for speakers. Especially since you want 7.1.
> 
> 
> For the receiver, I'd ask in the receiver thread, tell them you want a basic system, or you'll get suggestions in the 2K range.
> 
> 
> For the speakers, I'd ask in the speakers thread, they'll want to know the size of your room, what use (movies / TV / music) in percentage, how loud you want to play it.
> 
> 
> 
> For me, starting from scratch, a sample system - I would sacrifice the 7.1 to 5.1 for now, add two rears later, unless that's a deal killer
> 
> 
> Sony 5100 bluray - 90
> Pioneer VSX 1022 - 449
> Ascend Acoustics 5.0 CMT-340 fronts+center/CBM-170 times 2 - 1000
> HSU VTF2-MK4 sub - 529
> 
> 
> Total of 2068. (Ballpark). But really go to the different threads and get the good advice from there.




Thank you both very much for the replies, I appreciate the responses. I guess now I need to go to a store and here some of this equipment and decide what we like. Again thank you for the replies.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OldPannyMan*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15660#post_23937700
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both very much for the replies, I appreciate the responses. I guess now I need to go to a store and here some of this equipment and decide what we like. Again thank you for the replies.



The speakers and the sub you won't be able to hear at a store. They are internet direct sellers, so there are no stores that carry them. I don't know if they have a way for you to hear them, but they usually have liberal (30 day) return policies so you can order them and if unsatisfied, return them.


----------



## ComradeBrehznev

Which blu-ray player will remember my last 5 discs and restart where I left off, even of course after powering off or changing discs????????????


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ComradeBrehznev*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15660#post_23938074
> 
> 
> Which blu-ray player will remember my last 5 discs and restart where I left off, even of course after powering off or changing discs????????????



That should be pretty common for DVDs and Blu-rays without java.


For Blu-rays with java (which is most of them these days) it is not possible for the player to do that. Programming on the disc is supposed to provide a save point facility but many of them don't.


This has been a complaint about Blu-ray from day 1.


----------



## cptredsox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15660#post_23931524
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> cptredsox, if you just want to play shiny discs (BD and DVD), then I'd go Panny. The 220 or 230 would be perfect for you. If you also have interest in streaming or files, then go Sony 5100 (or 3100 if you don't want/need 3D.



Ok, thank you , just one last thing, i would love to get a panny, but the 2013 models seem to have more problems than the sony s5100, with freezes and hang ups, is sony more stable this year?


----------



## cptredsox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15660#post_23931524
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> cptredsox, if you just want to play shiny discs (BD and DVD), then I'd go Panny. The 220 or 230 would be perfect for you. If you also have interest in streaming or files, then go Sony 5100 (or 3100 if you don't want/need 3D.



Ok, thank you , just one last thing, i would love to get a panny, but the 2013 models seem to have more problems than the sony s5100, with freezes and hang ups, is sony more stable this year?


----------



## eemc2

My turn.


I am looking to upgrade my BD player to go along with my new 55VT60.


The previous player I had was a Sony that is slower than a slug, probably about 3 yrs old or so, and am not impressed, have just dealt with it.


Anyway, I have an Onkyo TXSR8xxsomethingorother. Important thing here (I think) is that it doesn't have 3D capabilities and I want this with my BD to go along with my new TV.


If I understand what I have been reading I need a player that has 2 HDMI's?


Other than 3D, I mostly use DVD's and streaming content, netflix, amazon, hulu...these are the most important to me.


Any thoughts for a nice player without having to break the bank after having already cracked it with the VT60







?


Guess I am looking to stay under $200.


Also a question, what are the advantages/disadvantages to streaming content via the player vs. the TV?


TIA


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eemc2*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15660#post_23947633
> 
> 
> My turn.
> 
> 
> I am looking to upgrade my BD player to go along with my new 55VT60.
> 
> 
> The previous player I had was a Sony that is slower than a slug, probably about 3 yrs old or so, and am not impressed, have just dealt with it.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I have an Onkyo TXSR8xxsomethingorother. Important thing here (I think) is that it doesn't have 3D capabilities and I want this with my BD to go along with my new TV.
> 
> 
> If I understand what I have been reading I need a player that has 2 HDMI's?
> 
> 
> Other than 3D, I mostly use DVD's and streaming content, netflix, amazon, hulu...these are the most important to me.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts for a nice player without having to break the bank after having already cracked it with the VT60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> Guess I am looking to stay under $200.
> 
> 
> Also a question, what are the advantages/disadvantages to streaming content via the player vs. the TV?
> 
> 
> TIA


The Sony S790 meets your needs. It does a much better job with streaming than the Panasonic BDT500, and it supports DD5.1 with Amazon (Panasonic does not).


S~


----------



## roadking00

Ok , completely new to the Blu-Ray and 3D TV world, I'm currently almost finished with the majority of my LR set up/ upgrade and starting to research BD options now, I currently have a older Marantz AVR that will be getting replaced soon with a newer AVR with quite a few more Bells/whistles that I have now. Below is my current equipment as well as what I plan on upgrading to in the near future and curious what BD player would be best for right now and at the same time at a later date when I upgrade my AVR??


Marantz SR7300 5.1/6.1 AVR (no HDMI) currently looking at something in the lines of a Yamaha Adventage RX-A1030 to accommodate my newly set up 7.2 speakers among other features I like.


Will be using a HDMI switcher for now with this existing AVR.


Sony DVP-CX985V SACD/DVD/CD 400 disc carousel (will use for SACD's mainly and currently owned DVD's)


Just got a Panny 65VT60 Plasma, assuming I will use the built in apps for streaming content rather then an older Roku box I've have.??


So as far as formats and such with the current equipment would it be wise to just go with a average priced Sony / Panny BD Player or get a newer higher end model and possibly eliminate my SACD carousel player and get a all in one that will handle SACD as well ??


Any Recommendations is much appreciated, feels like I've been reading through this 300+ page thread for ever now and still need help.....


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roadking00*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15660#post_23949871
> 
> 
> Ok , completely new to the Blu-Ray and 3D TV world, I'm currently almost finished with the majority of my LR set up/ upgrade and starting to research BD options now, I currently have a older Marantz AVR that will be getting replaced soon with a newer AVR with quite a few more Bells/whistles that I have now. Below is my current equipment as well as what I plan on upgrading to in the near future and curious what BD player would be best for right now and at the same time at a later date when I upgrade my AVR??
> 
> 
> Marantz SR7300 5.1/6.1 AVR (no HDMI) currently looking at something in the lines of a Yamaha Adventage RX-A1030 to accommodate my newly set up 7.2 speakers among other features I like.
> 
> 
> Will be using a HDMI switcher for now with this existing AVR.
> 
> 
> Sony DVP-CX985V SACD/DVD/CD 400 disc carousel (will use for SACD's mainly and currently owned DVD's)
> 
> 
> Just got a Panny 65VT60 Plasma, assuming I will use the built in apps for streaming content rather then an older Roku box I've have.??
> 
> 
> So as far as formats and such with the current equipment would it be wise to just go with a average priced Sony / Panny BD Player or get a newer higher end model and possibly eliminate my SACD carousel player and get a all in one that will handle SACD as well ??
> 
> 
> Any Recommendations is much appreciated, feels like I've been reading through this 300+ page thread for ever now and still need help.....




You should check out the Sony BDP-S 5100. It will give you great BD with 3D playback and then some. You will need to use the coaxial output for surround with your current receiver, but once you get your new receiver you'll be able to get lossless audio and play SACDs.


----------



## roadking00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15680_20#post_23950216
> 
> 
> You should check out the Sony BDP-S 5100. It will give you great BD with 3D playback and then some. You will need to use the coaxial output for surround with your current receiver, but once you get your new receiver you'll be able to get lossless audio and play SACDs.



Thanks for the quick reply.. looks like a pretty nice little player and for under $100 on Amazon.... Does the 2D to 3D upon version really work pretty well from regular DVD's? And will it actually do the same type of up conversion on any streaming content or just DVD's that are played? ? I guess there isn't that much of a difference in the Sony Flagship model other then a few different audio/video output options as well as the 4K upscaling, which I assume you would need a 4K TV to benefit from....


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roadking00*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15690#post_23950657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15680_20#post_23950216
> 
> 
> You should check out the Sony BDP-S 5100. It will give you great BD with 3D playback and then some. You will need to use the coaxial output for surround with your current receiver, but once you get your new receiver you'll be able to get lossless audio and play SACDs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.. looks like a pretty nice little player and for under $100 on Amazon.... Does the 2D to 3D upon version really work pretty well from regular DVD's? And will it actually do the same type of up conversion on any streaming content or just DVD's that are played? ? I guess there isn't that much of a difference in the Sony Flagship model other then a few different audio/video output options as well as the 4K upscaling, which I assume you would need a 4K TV to benefit from....
Click to expand...


Well, I actually don't use 3D myself. I don't like the effect, so I may not be the best to ask. I'm certain that others feel differently, but I wouldn't hold out much hope in 2D to 3D conversion of anything. I see this as somewhat analogous to surround sound. If something was mixed for 2.0 stereo, I think it often sounds best that way. Attempts to matrix it to 5 channels will often introduce new problems. I would say if its not authored for 3D, enjoy viewing the content in goggles free mode!


My understanding is that the BDP-S790 has some picture enhancements not available in the lower models, but I do think the main difference is the output options. And yes, you would need a 4k display to use the upscaling option (which the display should be able to do on its own regardless). Note: the 790 is a 2012 model player that was carried over, so there may be some things that the 5100 does that the 790 doesn't. I know there are some 790 owners and 5100 owners here that can provide more specifics than I can.


----------



## mdavej

5100 does highest bitrate Netflix, but 790 doesn't. That's the only thing I know of.


3D conversion on all players is guaranteed to disappoint.


----------



## roadking00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15650_50#post_23951405
> 
> 
> Well, I actually don't use 3D myself. I don't like the effect, so I may not be the best to ask. I'm certain that others feel differently, but I wouldn't hold out much hope in 2D to 3D conversion of anything. I see this as somewhat analogous to surround sound. If something was mixed for 2.0 stereo, I think it often sounds best that way. Attempts to matrix it to 5 channels will often introduce new problems. I would say if its not authored for 3D, enjoy viewing the content in goggles free mode!
> 
> 
> My understanding is that the BDP-S790 has some picture enhancements not available in the lower models, but I do think the main difference is the output options. And yes, you would need a 4k display to use the upscaling option (which the display should be able to do on its own regardless). Note: the 790 is a 2012 model player that was carried over, so there may be some things that the 5100 does that the 790 doesn't. I know there are some 790 owners and 5100 owners here that can provide more specifics than I can.



Thanks again, I to have no idea about the 3D thing and not sure if I'll dig it either? I to have been wondering about the quality of SACD sound via a HDMI cable compaired to the typical multi channel out of a typical SACD player ??


----------



## roadking00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15650_50#post_23952070
> 
> 
> 5100 does highest bitrate Netflix, but 790 doesn't. That's the only thing I know of.
> 
> 
> 3D conversion on all players is guaranteed to disappoint.



Thanks for pointing that out, looks like I'll have to check into the bitrate capability of this new 65VT60 using the buit in apps ??


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roadking00*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15690#post_23953236
> 
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out, looks like I'll have to check into the bitrate capability of this new 65VT60 using the buit in apps ??


The streaming quality of TVs is typically far worse than stand-alone players. It's not going to be in the specs, so you'll have to find a report from another owner of that model.


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roadking00*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15690#post_23953225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15650_50#post_23951405
> 
> 
> Well, I actually don't use 3D myself. I don't like the effect, so I may not be the best to ask. I'm certain that others feel differently, but I wouldn't hold out much hope in 2D to 3D conversion of anything. I see this as somewhat analogous to surround sound. If something was mixed for 2.0 stereo, I think it often sounds best that way. Attempts to matrix it to 5 channels will often introduce new problems. I would say if its not authored for 3D, enjoy viewing the content in goggles free mode!
> 
> 
> My understanding is that the BDP-S790 has some picture enhancements not available in the lower models, but I do think the main difference is the output options. And yes, you would need a 4k display to use the upscaling option (which the display should be able to do on its own regardless). Note: the 790 is a 2012 model player that was carried over, so there may be some things that the 5100 does that the 790 doesn't. I know there are some 790 owners and 5100 owners here that can provide more specifics than I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again, I to have no idea about the 3D thing and not sure if I'll dig it either? I to have been wondering about the quality of SACD sound via a HDMI cable compaired to the typical multi channel out of a typical SACD player ??
Click to expand...


Don't forget that the automated room correction provided by most modern AVRs (Audyssey, YPAO, MCACC, etc) cannot be applied to their multichannel analog inputs. Digital processing can only be applied to digital signals: HDMI, S/PDIF or the ADCs used for the AVR's stereo inputs. ADCs on the multichannel analog inputs would increase the AVR (and pre/pro) prices dramatically. An argument for going with Marantz or Denon instead of Yamaha is that YPAO does not yet handle frequencies below about 35Hz, but Audyssey does. Many people find that the improvement in the quality of the sound provided by room EQ is significantly more then the subtle difference provided by using multichannel analog inputs.


----------



## roadking00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15680_20#post_23953302
> 
> 
> Don't forget that the automated room correction provided by most modern AVRs (Audyssey, YPAO, MCACC, etc) cannot be applied to their multichannel analog inputs. Digital processing can only be applied to digital signals: HDMI, S/PDIF or the ADCs used for the AVR's stereo inputs. ADCs on the multichannel analog inputs would increase the AVR (and pre/pro) prices dramatically. An argument for going with Marantz or Denon instead of Yamaha is that YPAO does not yet handle frequencies below about 35Hz, but Audyssey does. Many people find that the improvement in the quality of the sound provided by room EQ is significantly more then the subtle difference provided by using multichannel analog inputs.



So let see if I understand this correctly, as far as AVR room correction goes know matter which one it may be it cannot and will not be in the mix from a SACD source if sent to the AVR via multichannel analog but can and will be in the mix from say a Sony BD player source via the HDMI signal from the SACD played? And I have an open mind while still researching a new AVR, currently I like the features I see in the Yamaha A1030 but will be looking into Denon and others as well, I like the multi zone with seperate Sources Audio & Video to each zone simultaneously and the HD Radio feature on the upper Yamaha line, have not yet looked into the comparable Denon/marantz AVR's yet....


----------



## BIslander

Yes, very few AVRs can apply any digital processing to the multichannel analog inputs. No room correction, no bass management, no expansion of 5.1 sources to 7.1. Those functions occur in the digital domain and the AVR would have to re digitize the analog inputs to perform such processing.


While digital transmission of SACD sources allows for digital processing, there needs to be an SACD to PCM conversion before functions like room correction can be engaged.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roadking00*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15690#post_23953225
> 
> 
> Thanks again, I to have no idea about the 3D thing and not sure if I'll dig it either? I to have been wondering about the quality of SACD sound via a HDMI cable compaired to the typical multi channel out of a typical SACD player ??



I've done both on my Oppo 83. The quality of the sound on a multi channel setup is predicated by how well you can set up the room correction manually.


Many folks in the Oppo 83 SE / 95 / 105 threads prefer to bypass AVRs or at least room correction. It does require work though, with you doing your own measurements,etc. I'm sure you know this from having your AVR, you've probably done a bit of tuning yourself.


I had some success with it, but switched to all HDMI processing for SACD and DVD-A as well as redbook CDs. If I had a 105 with its great ADCs I may change my mind, but am very happy with my HDMI setup. Listening to Chick Corea right now.


----------



## roadking00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15680_20#post_23955824
> 
> 
> Yes, very few AVRs can apply any digital processing to the multichannel analog inputs. No room correction, no bass management, no expansion of 5.1 sources to 7.1. Those functions occur in the digital domain and the AVR would have to re digitize the analog inputs to perform such processing.
> 
> 
> While digital transmission of SACD sources allows for digital processing, there needs to be an SACD to PCM conversion before functions like room correction can be engaged.



Thanks for that explanation, looks like I will look for a AVR that will have a few bells and whistles and has the capability with SACD to PCM as well as 5.1 to 7.1 expansion.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15680_20#post_23955961
> 
> 
> I've done both on my Oppo 83. The quality of the sound on a multi channel setup is predicated by how well you can set up the room correction manually.
> 
> 
> Many folks in the Oppo 83 SE / 95 / 105 threads prefer to bypass AVRs or at least room correction. It does require work though, with you doing your own measurements,etc. I'm sure you know this from having your AVR, you've probably done a bit of tuning yourself.
> 
> 
> I had some success with it, but switched to all HDMI processing for SACD and DVD-A as well as redbook CDs. If I had a 105 with its great ADCs I may change my mind, but am very happy with my HDMI setup. Listening to Chick Corea right now.



Well maybe I'll just hold onto my Sony Disc player for now and just upgrade to a newer BD player like the S5100 that will also play SACD with a HDMI output and just compare the difference between the 2 for now..at least till I decide on a new AVR with good room correction and then decide to retire the 400 disc changer from my revamped set up??

Thanks for all the input....


----------



## james16


hi folks,

 

which would be a better choice, the panasonic bdt-500 or sony s790 or s5100 (are the 2012 models at par or better in both Picture and audio quality)

 

concerns would be great Video both 2D and 3D and (good or great would be better sounding) 2 ch audio (can also be a good cd player), not to concern with the other features. I'm going to connect this to the Denon avr1912 and I just acquired recently a passive 3D LG Smart LA6200 TV.

 

I want to replace my existing Panasonic bd97k as this cannot play 3D BDs and I just recently am collecting BDs with 3D. I want to maximize what I have and also do not want to purchase any dedicated CD player anymore to save space and money. Oppo 103D is kind the out of the budget.

 

thanks and cheers!


----------



## dpwalker224

Hi Guys,


Does anybody have a recomendation for a small BD player that I can mount to the back of a 55" TV?


The TV is mounted over a fireplace with everything else in a rack in the basement. The wife's thinking I'm nuts expecting her to go downstairs to load her Zumba disc, so I'm looking for a bare-bones BD player (power in, HDMI out) with decent audio that I can mount to the backside of the TV out of sight.


I found a Samsung ES6000 on-line ( NeoBits???) that is ~7.5" on a side, but it has all the streaming media stuff that I don't need, is pricey (~$200), and looks like Samsung has discontinued that line.


Any thoughts?


Sorry if this post is misplaced or has already been covered. I've searched a bit and can't find a relevant thread.


dpw


----------



## Cyberathlete

Quick que:


If you had $600 to spend on a 3D blu-ray player which one would you get? I am looking for something to pair with my

Onkyo TX-NR809 receiver and Epson 5030 PJ

*Requirement*: The best picture $600 can buy.

*Thing To Consider:* Currently I am using a Panasonic BDT-210. Will there be a noticeable improvement in image moving up to a higher grade player in the $500+ category?

*Don't care for:* Streaming apps. I have a dedicated gaming PC hooked up to my HT for that.


Thanks!


----------



## srinathpreddy


Hello All,

 

This is my first post on the thread and would like your inputs.

 

Following is my setup:

TV : Samsung 46F8000

Satellite Box : TATASKY HD+.

Music System : Sony - RV888D. HiFi system bought around 7 years back, still in good working condition.

 

- TataSky HD box is connected to TV using HDMI cable

- Sony HiFi system is connected to TV using Component Video cable

 

Currently I'm planning to buy a BD Player and Pioneer BDP-450 looks promising. Following are my queries,

 

1. I would like to pass only Video to TV & then Audio to my Sony system. Is this possible?

2. If so, how and what kind of setup needs to be done

3. If not, what other player I can buy which will sute my current setup and also help when I upgrade

 

I'm slowly updating all my systems and think BDP-450 as right investment now. 

 

Your suggestions would help me.

 

Note : In the next one year, I' planning to invest on an AVR with copmplete 7.1 setup. Saving money for the same.

 

Reagrds,

Srinath.


----------



## mark_anderson_u




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberathlete*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15690#post_23962555
> 
> 
> Quick que:
> 
> 
> If you had $600 to spend on a 3D blu-ray player which one would you get? I am looking for something to pair with my
> 
> Onkyo TX-NR809 receiver and Epson 5030 PJ
> 
> *Requirement*: The best picture $600 can buy.
> 
> *Thing To Consider:* Currently I am using a Panasonic BDT-210. Will there be a noticeable improvement in image moving up to a higher grade player in the $500+ category?
> 
> *Don't care for:* Streaming apps. I have a dedicated gaming PC hooked up to my HT for that.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I have Sony S790 and very happy. Didn't see the point in paying double for Oppo


----------



## Kenshiro 26

Hey guys, didn't really want to start a new thread for this so I'll post here.


Looking to get a family member a Blu-ray player for Christmas, wi-fi / streaming and 3D are irrelevant. It'll be hooked up to a 50" LCD via HDMI, nothing else.


There isn't much that's required, but there are a few features that it has to have.

*1.* Blu-ray / DVD playback, obviously.









*2.* .mp4 / .mp3 / .ts / .mkv / .avi playback through USB HDD and USB Stick in NTFS format.

*3.* Under $300 if possible.










Is there a player that does this??


Is _*THIS*_ player one that can?


----------



## mark_anderson_u




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kenshiro 26*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15690#post_23963359
> 
> 
> Hey guys, didn't really want to start a new thread for this so I'll post here.
> 
> 
> Looking to get a family member a Blu-ray player for Christmas, wi-fi / streaming and 3D are irrelevant. It'll be hooked up to a 50" LCD via HDMI, nothing else.
> 
> 
> There isn't much that's required, but there are a few features that it has to have.
> 
> *1.* Blu-ray / DVD playback, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.* .mp4 / .mp3 / .ts / .mkv / .avi playback through USB HDD and USB Stick in NTFS format.
> 
> *3.* Under $300 if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a player that does this??
> 
> 
> Is _*THIS*_ player one that can?



My Sony S790 does all that. Played back 1:1 BD copy in .ts and mkv format from NTFS USB HD and smaller stuff from stick. Has dual core proc too. About $250


----------



## Kenshiro 26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark_anderson_u*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15700_100#post_23963375
> 
> 
> My Sony S790 does all that. Played back 1:1 BD copy in .ts and mkv format from NTFS USB HD and smaller stuff from stick. Has dual core proc too. About $250


How about .mkv or .mp4 files compressed with h.264?


----------



## blacklion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *srinathpreddy*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15690#post_23962976
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> 
> This is my first post on the thread and would like your inputs.
> 
> 
> Following is my setup:
> 
> TV : Samsung 46F8000
> 
> 
> Satellite Box : TATASKY HD+.
> 
> 
> Music System : Sony - RV888D. HiFi system bought around 7 years back, still in good working condition.
> 
> 
> - TataSky HD box is connected to TV using HDMI cable
> 
> 
> - Sony HiFi system is connected to TV using Component Video cable
> 
> 
> Currently I'm planning to buy a BD Player and Pioneer BDP-450 looks promising. Following are my queries,
> 
> 
> 1. I would like to pass only Video to TV & then Audio to my Sony system. Is this possible?
> 
> 
> 2. If so, how and what kind of setup needs to be done
> 
> 
> 3. If not, what other player I can buy which will sute my current setup and also help when I upgrade
> 
> 
> I'm slowly updating all my systems and think BDP-450 as right investment now.
> 
> 
> Your suggestions would help me.
> 
> 
> Note : In the next one year, I' planning to invest on an AVR with copmplete 7.1 setup. Saving money for the same.
> 
> 
> Reagrds,
> 
> 
> Srinath.



You might want to ask your question here - http://www.avsforum.com/t/1390589/the-pioneer-bdp-62fd-150-450-2012-blu-ray-player-thread


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberathlete*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15690#post_23962555
> 
> 
> Quick que:
> 
> 
> If you had $600 to spend on a 3D blu-ray player which one would you get? I am looking for something to pair with my
> 
> Onkyo TX-NR809 receiver and Epson 5030 PJ
> 
> *Requirement*: The best picture $600 can buy.
> 
> *Thing To Consider:* Currently I am using a Panasonic BDT-210. Will there be a noticeable improvement in image moving up to a higher grade player in the $500+ category?
> 
> *Don't care for:* Streaming apps. I have a dedicated gaming PC hooked up to my HT for that.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



If I had $600 to spend, I'd spend it on an Oppo 103D (with Darbee technology embedded). Especially with a projector involved, this and the Oppo's processing is the machine to get at that price point.


You mention apps not being important, but how about DLNA streaming within your network? The Oppo can also be used for input signals as a video processor. Is watching DVDs scaled correctly at PJ levels important, etc...


To me, the Oppos are the best at processing, if you're willing to spend the money.


----------



## Cyberathlete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15690#post_23963540
> 
> 
> If I had $600 to spend, I'd spend it on an Oppo 103D (with Darbee technology embedded). Especially with a projector involved, this and the Oppo's processing is the machine to get at that price point.
> 
> 
> You mention apps not being important, but how about DLNA streaming within your network? The Oppo can also be used for input signals as a video processor. Is watching DVDs scaled correctly at PJ levels important, etc...
> 
> 
> To me, the Oppos are the best at processing, if you're willing to spend the money.



Thanks! I am not too concerned with DLNA streaming as I mentioned i have a dedicated gaming PC with a 128GB SSD + 3TB internal HDD for content. I've been reading up on the Oppo a lot especially with Darbee technology. However have you witnessed the Darbee tech in person? Also have you seen the diff in video between the Oppo and a lower priced player such as the Sony S790?


As for the Sony S790, that model came out Jan 2012 (almost 2 years old). Have they released a replacement model in the interim? Thanks!


----------



## mark_anderson_u




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kenshiro 26*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15690#post_23963401
> 
> 
> How about .mkv or .mp4 files compressed with h.264?



I've done compressed MKV, but never .mp4. If you check the specs, it probably lists files it plays back (if not download user guide, I'm sure it's in there)


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberathlete*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15690#post_23963575
> 
> 
> Thanks! I am not too concerned with DLNA streaming as I mentioned i have a dedicated gaming PC with a 128GB SSD + 3TB internal HDD for content. I've been reading up on the Oppo a lot especially with Darbee technology. However have you witnessed the Darbee tech in person? Also have you seen the diff in video between the Oppo and a lower priced player such as the Sony S790?
> 
> 
> As for the Sony S790, that model came out Jan 2012 (almost 2 years old). Have they released a replacement model in the interim? Thanks!



I have not seen the Darbee technology at work. There are many people who like it, some who can do without it and some who don't like it. The latter are people who find its action distracting and prefer the movie to be unenhanced in any way.


Most people (including reviewers) seem to like it. For an extra $100 vs. $300 for a standalone, it appears a bargain. Some of the folks who have liked it on the 103D thread seem to like it for projectors. To me it's an extra bonus, on top of a great machine.


As to whether the Oppo is better for image quality, I believe it is, as tested by independent reviewers. The question is whether the difference would be notable.


For blurays with smaller screens, I think it's a wash. The quality of the bluray images for good players versus the Oppo is close enough that you are getting very good quality from a Sony. On a larger screen, the Oppos do a better job; you might want to check the 103 / 103D /105 threads to see what projector owners think. They usually have had the other players or still have them as backups.


For DVDs, especially on a larger screen, the Oppos are very good.


----------



## mark_anderson_u




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15690#post_23963697
> 
> 
> As to whether the Oppo is better for image quality, I believe it is, as tested by independent reviewers. The question is whether the difference would be notable.
> 
> 
> .



I reasearched this a lot recently (6 weeks ago), as I bought a new DVD. Reviews I read were pretty unanimous: if you're watching a BD, the PQ on Oppo is no better than other decent players (Panny, Sony, Pioneer, etc.). Upscaling DVD may be different, but I'm not concerned with that


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberathlete*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15690#post_23963575
> 
> 
> As for the Sony S790, that model came out Jan 2012 (almost 2 years old). Have they released a replacement model in the interim? Thanks!


The 790 was not replaced in 2013, although the lower models were. A replacement is expected next year.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15690#post_23963697
> 
> 
> As to whether the Oppo is better for image quality, I believe it is, as tested by independent reviewers. The question is whether the difference would be notable.
> 
> *For blurays with smaller screens, I think it's a wash. The quality of the bluray images for good players versus the Oppo is close enough that you are getting very good quality from a Sony.* On a larger screen, the Oppos do a better job; you might want to check the 103 / 103D /105 threads to see what projector owners think. They usually have had the other players or still have them as backups.
> 
> 
> For DVDs, especially on a larger screen, the Oppos are very good.



We agree on this.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark_anderson_u*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15690#post_23963754
> 
> 
> I reasearched this a lot recently (6 weeks ago), as I bought a new DVD. Reviews I read were pretty unanimous: if you're watching a BD, the PQ on Oppo is no better than other decent players (Panny, Sony, Pioneer, etc.). Upscaling DVD may be different, but I'm not concerned with that



The evaluations done show that compared to other brands, the Oppos pass tests that others fail or don't do as well as. The only issue is that the improvement is not something that is obvious. The Oppos reproduce the signal as read from the disk, where others may vary slightly.


The difference in blurays is slight but it is there. That difference becomes magnified as the screen gets larger or a viewer is more demanding. On the whole, any bluray player will give you an excellent image; the original question from the OP was whether this is the best player for $600, not whether you could get most of the bluray PQ of an Oppo at half the cost.


----------



## Cyberathlete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15690#post_23965362
> 
> 
> We agree on this.
> 
> The evaluations done show that compared to other brands, the Oppos pass tests that others fail or don't do as well as. The only issue is that the improvement is not something that is obvious. The Oppos reproduce the signal as read from the disk, where others may vary slightly.
> 
> 
> The difference in blurays is slight but it is there. That difference becomes magnified as the screen gets larger or a viewer is more demanding. On the whole, any bluray player will give you an excellent image; the original question from the OP was whether this is the best player for $600, not whether you could get most of the bluray PQ of an Oppo at half the cost.



Thanks man!

Appreciate the detailed response. Screen size is 92" Carada Brilliant White (Gain 1.4). Projector is Epson 5030UB.


So I take it that the 92" screen will/can benefit from the Oppo.


DVD useage will prob be 5% of total viewing time...so that's not much.


----------



## Whitey

OK so my Oppo BDP-83 wont play 3D and after 2 years of having a Vizio 3D TV and 2 pairs of active glasses, I bought Top Gun 3d, and found out the bad news.


I cannot afford $500 or even $100 for a 3d player, but in the sub $100 3d Blou Ray units, any good ones stand out? What will I lose against an Oppo, just upscaling quality on standard DVD, or something like that?


I do not need too many "features" like streaming (only do that through the HTPC), or whatever else. Just need clean loking movie play... (and 3d!), for the cheapest price...


Thanks for any input!


----------



## teachsac

If you want to take advantage of lossless audio (Dolby TrueHD and DTS Master Audio), you will need a BD player with two HDMI outputs like the Oppo 103, Panasonic 500, or Sony 790. Otherwise, you can use the optical/coax for the lossy audio tracks.


S~


----------



## james16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *james16*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15690#post_23959075
> 
> 
> 
> hi folks,
> 
> 
> 
> which would be a better choice, the panasonic bdt-500 or sony s790 or s5100 (are the 2012 models at par or better in both Picture and audio quality)
> 
> 
> 
> concerns would be great Video both 2D and 3D and (good or great would be better sounding) 2 ch audio (can also be a good cd player), not to concern with the other features. I'm going to connect this to the Denon avr1912 and I just acquired recently a passive 3D LG Smart LA6200 TV.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to replace my existing Panasonic bd87k as this cannot play 3D BDs and I just recently am collecting BDs with 3D. I want to maximize what I have and also do not want to purchase any dedicated CD player anymore to save space and money. Oppo 103D is kind the out of the budget.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks and cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> up


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberathlete*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15690#post_23966206
> 
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> Appreciate the detailed response. Screen size is 92" Carada Brilliant White (Gain 1.4). Projector is Epson 5030UB.
> 
> 
> So I take it that the 92" screen will/can benefit from the Oppo.
> 
> 
> DVD useage will prob be 5% of total viewing time...so that's not much.



It probably will benefit from it, but the degree is something you have to judge for yourself. As has been mentioned, the difference between bluray players for blurays is not great.


A possible tack would be to order the Oppo, test it out for a couple of weeks, return it if it's not to your liking. They have a good return policy and you'd only have to pay return shipping.


----------



## bumperboy

Hi to everyone.


I would like to ask your opinion regarding a future purchase. Here is my current setup:


Computer with AMD HD6570 HDMI 1.4 OUTPUT

TV LG 47LM660 Passive 3D

LG BD370 Bluray Player

AV Receiver Onkyo TX-NR607

NAS DLINK DNS-320L


My main goal is to replace the computer and the Bluray player with a new device. Although the AV receiver doesn't support 3D, that's not an issue for the moment.


So, I'm looking for a device that can do the following:
Play 3D Bluray discs with menus
Play BD/DVD ISOs from the NAS (with menus if possible)
Play MKV/MP4 files from USB connection an/or Network folder
LAN RJ45 connection preferably
If possible, a graphical display of TV Series/ Movies covers (something like XBMC/Mediaportal)
Limited budget up to 200€


Thank you for your help


----------



## Selden Ball

The device you're describing is an HTPC: a computer. Commercial media servers and NAS units (with DLNA) actually are computers, too, and will provide only a subset of those features. Inexpensive consumer media players provide very small subsets of what you're asking for. Support for ISOs in particular is being eliminated from all commercial products. The studios do not want you to copy their discs.


----------



## mdavej

^^^

A cheap solution would be an inexpensive blu-ray player (like the Sony 5100) for discs plus a Raspberry Pi for XBMC (and an IR remote dongle), for a total of about 150 euros, assuming your NAS runs XBMC. Otherwise, you'll have to keep your PC for that.


----------



## bmcelvan

Has anyone found a bluray player yet that will play all high quality codecs easily yet from files, USB with proper subtitles? I have a Sony S590 and it plays everything properly off of disc, TrueHD, DTS-HDMA, PCM, VC-1, H264, subtitles etc.. and at the proper 1080p/24fps. But then again any bluray player should do that.


I want it to be able to do that from files, I would like mkv, but the Sony doesn't support TrueHD or VC-1. It seems to play everything off USB or network fine if it is a m2ts file, but not mkv. I like mkv because it will keep the chapter structure, you can chapter forward, back, etc. The m2ts seems to not be able to do that. Lastly, I can't get subtitles to work off any file, maybe it's my encoder, DVDfab. Works fine on BD-R, but not off the file.


So in short, has anyone found a bluray player yet that you can take any Bluray disc, and just remux with highest quality sound and video codecs into an mkv file and it works with subtitles? (With any combination of TrueHD, DTS-HD MA, LPCM, PCM, VC-1, H.264, Mpeg1, 2, 4, etc.)


Thanks


ben


----------



## bmcelvan

Doesn't have to be a "bluray player either." I would certianly accept a bluray player for discs and a media player for the files if that's what it takes.


----------



## teachsac

Oppo offers the best streaming support. Other than that, you might try looking into a dedicated streaming device. You might look into that option here:

http://www.avsforum.com/f/39/networking-media-servers-content-streaming 


S~


----------



## gmb8906

Hello all,


I'm purchasing the P50ST60 around Christmas time and wanted to know what current Blu-ray player models you recommend. I care mostly about Blu-ray video quality and dvd up convert quality. I don't really care about 3D. I'd like to spend no more than $150 but if the quality is that much better by spending a little more I'd like to know. Thanks.


Greg


----------



## Lethean

Need some help deciding on whether or not to replace my PS3. I currently use it as my blu ray player and have been considering the Sony S790 as a standalone player. I'm hearing so many people say the PQ is superior and the 3D is better but at the same time, I'm really concerned I won't notice a difference between the two. Is it a worthy upgrade from the PS3? I'd be willing to get it just to avoid the fan noise alone. When the glass cabinet door is closed the PS3 fan gets LOUD. I don't know if there's cheaper players that sound and look as good as the S790 that would allow streaming from Plex or PS3Media server but if there are, great!


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lethean*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15720#post_23973811
> 
> 
> Need some help deciding on whether or not to replace my PS3. I currently use it as my blu ray player and have been considering the Sony S790 as a standalone player. I'm hearing so many people say the PQ is superior and the 3D is better but at the same time, I'm really concerned I won't notice a difference between the two. Is it a worthy upgrade from the PS3? I'd be willing to get it just to avoid the fan noise alone. When the glass cabinet door is closed the PS3 fan gets LOUD. I don't know if there's cheaper players that sound and look as good as the S790 that would allow streaming from Plex or PS3Media server but if there are, great!


A 5100 is only $88 shipped on amazon and we perform just as well as, if not better than, your PS3. Since you aren't using dual HDMI, a 790 would be a waste of money IMO. You are correct that you won't notice a difference, but at least you'll get rid of the noise and be able to use a remote.


Serviio is the best DLNA server to use with Sony players.


----------



## bmcelvan

mdavej:


Is the 5100 newer/older than the s590? I have the s590 and a few posts above mentioned my frustrations with it?


Will the 5100 play mkv files via USB/network with VC1 and TrueHD or because it is Sony will it have the same issues as the 590?


thanks


Ben


----------



## bmcelvan

I have the Sony BDP-S590 and have to say the quality is perfect...when it will play. To be clear, it's not a faulty or anything like that...playing a bluray disc (of any sort, store bought, BD-R ripped) it is absolutely flawless.


I'm just talking about file play, like mp4, or mkv via USB or network. It won't play all formats, even the same formats and the same file ripped right from the disc you just played...I think it's a Sony corporation thing. Trying to cut down on the free play of movies downloaded from the internet or that Sony (Bluray brand vs HD-DVD which is dead anyway) doesn't endorse VC-1 or TrueHD even though they play fine in disc format.


If you only ever rent/buy/play discs then most players should be fine - like the above poster saying the 5100 is $88 on amazon - great deal! You only need to spend more than $100 if you want 3D (which I don't understand why its popular, I watched Avatar twice in theaters with and twice without 3D and I actually prefer the 2D version) or if you want all the WiFi streaming stuff.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmb8906*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15720#post_23973127
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> 
> I'm purchasing the P50ST60 around Christmas time and wanted to know what current Blu-ray player models you recommend. I care mostly about Blu-ray video quality and dvd up convert quality. I don't really care about 3D. I'd like to spend no more than $150 but if the quality is that much better by spending a little more I'd like to know. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Greg


----------



## Spurst

I need to replace my old player since it crapped out on me. I'm looking for something that has 7.1 analog audio output to use with my old harmon kardon AVR-320. I also need streaming capabilities, as we watch a good number of netflix movies.


I would prefer a wifi enabled unit, but wired network is also fine. I'm also open to shopping around for a used unit. Upgrading my receiver isn't the preferred option at this time.


Thanks.


----------



## teachsac

Panasonic BDT500 can be had for that. Only player I know of at that price with analog outs. Next would be Oppo at 499.


S~


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmcelvan*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15720#post_23973964
> 
> 
> Is the 5100 newer/older than the s590?


The 5100 is newer. I have no idea if it does TrueHD mkv's, but someone in the 5100 thread will probably know. Seems like someone posted a file compatibility chart in that thread a few months ago. If it doesn't, could you re-encode your rips into some other compatible format?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmcelvan*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15720#post_23974007
> 
> 
> ...You only need to spend more than $100 if you want 3D (which I don't understand why its popular, I watched Avatar twice in theaters with and twice without 3D and I actually prefer the 2D version) or if you want all the WiFi streaming stuff.


The 5100 does 3D, wifi and streaming.


----------



## ejhuzy

I'm looking for a reasonably cheap blu-ray player to replace my Pioneer 51. I'm looking for something than can do streaming from all the big names (NetFlix, Amazon, Vudu, Hulu Plus). I've narrowed it down to the Sony 5100 and the Panny 230. This will be used with a Pioneer Elite receiver and a Panny projector.


I'm pretty sure they'll both display blu-rays about the same. Is there any difference in streaming? I'd like 5.1 audio while streaming if possible. Do either of these players not support one of the big streaming companies?


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejhuzy*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15720#post_23974803
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a reasonably cheap blu-ray player to replace my Pioneer 51. I'm looking for something than can do streaming from all the big names (NetFlix, Amazon, Vudu, Hulu Plus). I've narrowed it down to the Sony 5100 and the Panny 230. This will be used with a Pioneer Elite receiver and a Panny projector.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure they'll both display blu-rays about the same. Is there any difference in streaming? I'd like 5.1 audio while streaming if possible. Do either of these players not support one of the big streaming companies?


You'll need the Sony to get 5.1 from Amazon.


S~


----------



## ejhuzy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15720#post_23974943
> 
> 
> You'll need the Sony to get 5.1 from Amazon.
> 
> 
> S~



How about Netflix? Will I get 5.1 on the Sony?


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejhuzy*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15720#post_23975157
> 
> 
> How about Netflix? Will I get 5.1 on the Sony?


Yes.


S~


----------



## Spurst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15720#post_23974284
> 
> 
> Panasonic BDT500 can be had for that. Only player I know of at that price with analog outs. Next would be Oppo at 499.
> 
> 
> S~



thanks, i ordered this. hope it solves my needs.


----------



## gmb8906

What player do you guys prefer, the Panasonic bdt230 or the Sony s5100?


----------



## hcforde

Just purchased a Seiki 4K TV which many of you may know is a barebones/Non-Smart TV. Units I am considering are the Panasonic DMP-BDT330, Samsung BD-F7500, Sony BDP-S790. I have looked at the Oppo BDP-103/D and think that may be too much for this TV or on the other hand exactly the kind of video processing the Seiki needs. This will be used mostly for the family, and will be used mostly for movies, the television hookup is in another room. Maybe console games. which brings me to the issue of getting a PS4 instead of a dedicated Blu-Ray player. (We have a PS3 in the room with the TV hookup.)


I personally am waiting for the 2014 CES show to get one for my use that will hopefully have DisplayPort and HDMI2. I am a gamer so I am aware of the that end of things.


Of the above players which is most trouble-free, fast loading, most versatile, best color etc. Can you maybe lead me to some sites that give a comprehensive rundown on the 4K players?

Also in the OPPO players, id the Darbee in place of or an addition to the original machine?


Thanks


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hcforde*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15720#post_23978093
> 
> 
> Just purchased a Seiki 4K TV which many of you may know is a barebones/Non-Smart TV. Units I am considering are the Panasonic DMP-BDT330, Samsung BD-F7500, Sony BDP-S790. I have looked at the Oppo BDP-103/D and think that may be too much for this TV or on the other hand exactly the kind of video processing the Seiki needs. This will be used mostly for the family, and will be used mostly for movies, the television hookup is in another room. Maybe console games. which brings me to the issue of getting a PS4 instead of a dedicated Blu-Ray player. (We have a PS3 in the room with the TV hookup.)
> 
> 
> I personally am waiting for the 2014 CES show to get one for my use that will hopefully have DisplayPort and HDMI2. I am a gamer so I am aware of the that end of things.
> 
> 
> Of the above players which is most trouble-free, fast loading, most versatile, best color etc. Can you maybe lead me to some sites that give a comprehensive rundown on the 4K players?
> *Also in the OPPO players, id the Darbee in place of or an addition to the original machine?*
> 
> 
> Thanks



The Darbee is in addition to the base machine. There is a change in one of the HDMI output ports - the QDeo chip has been replaced by a VRS chip to handle some small set of functions and to do 4K upscaling; the rest of the 103/103D/105's functions are handled by the Mediatek chip.


The Darbee is completely bypassable in this configuration.


----------



## hcforde

Thanks hernanu,


In your estimation is the OPPO 103 worth it and if so is the Darbee addition worth it considering what I will initially be using it with? I am leaning toward the Panasonic DMP-BDT330 that can be had for $180.00 right now, saving $320 over the OPPO is attractive also. I must say I did see one up and running and it looked quite good. Though I did not have a side-by-side comparison I thought it looked fantastic. The scene was high speed motion at night in various cities.


Any input welcome.


Thanks


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hcforde*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15720#post_23980218
> 
> 
> Thanks hernanu,
> 
> 
> In your estimation is the OPPO 103 worth it and if so is the Darbee addition worth it considering what I will initially be using it with? I am leaning toward the Panasonic DMP-BDT330 that can be had for $180.00 right now, saving $320 over the OPPO is attractive also. I must say I did see one up and running and it looked quite good. Though I did not have a side-by-side comparison I thought it looked fantastic. The scene was high speed motion at night in various cities.
> 
> 
> Any input welcome.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Worth it really depends on your plan for it and how much you value the increment in PQ. You have a very nice display, the Oppo is the best at video processing.


The thing is that if you are waiting for something on the CES 2014 timeframe, you will be getting rid of what you get now. If you liked the DMP-BDT330, that would be a good choice; if you want to see what the Oppo can do for you, get the Oppo and return it within the 30 day trial period if you like the Panasonic better or as much - you'll just be out shipping.


One thing that is good about the Oppos is that they hold their value. Check the prices people are getting for used 93's or even 83's, so you may just be paying for a year's rental of an Oppo for the price differential; most prices I've seen are about the same or within a 100 dollars less after a year or two . New models are probably coming out next year, but to tell the truth, I'm still operating on an Oppo 83 which is still cranking along flawlessly after four years.


----------



## hcforde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15720#post_23982093
> 
> 
> Worth it really depends on your plan for it and how much you value the increment in PQ. You have a very nice display, the Oppo is the best at video processing.
> 
> 
> The thing is that if you are waiting for something on the CES 2014 timeframe, you will be getting rid of what you get now. If you liked the DMP-BDT330, that would be a good choice; if you want to see what the Oppo can do for you, get the Oppo and return it within the 30 day trial period if you like the Panasonic better or as much - you'll just be out shipping.
> 
> 
> One thing that is good about the Oppos is that they hold their value. Check the prices people are getting for used 93's or even 83's, so you may just be paying for a year's rental of an Oppo for the price differential; most prices I've seen are about the same or within a 100 dollars less after a year or two . New models are probably coming out next year, but to tell the truth, I'm still operating on an Oppo 83 which is still cranking along flawlessly after four years.



I am looking for the 'perfect' player that will last me a few years. The family video system is an Insignia Blu Ray player that is hooked up to a 40" 720P Sony projection TV. The Cable signal is hooked up to a 40" 720P Plasma with a PS3. In my search, the Samsung BD-F7500 has also become a possibility(a bit more capable than the Panasonic player). The big thing is getting the best out of this inexpensive 4K TV. While it has an up-converter built in will it push the display to its limit. Maybe at that resolution any up-converter is "good enough" . So yes, I am planning on trying them out and seeing for my self but just wanted a heads up of what to expect kind of. Sometimes it is hard to imagine how the quantum leap in price equates in real life. The other issue is HDMI 2.0 I am sure that Oppo will introduce that at CES in January. So I am looking for that and DisplayPort for my personal video system. So more than likely I will be getting a Panasonic or Samsung now for everybody to go with the Seiki. But come next year a 4K display with HDMI 2.0 and an Oppo to match for myself.


There might also be a number of current model Oppo's being sold off as those owners upgrade to HDMI 2.0 systems. Best Buy carries the Oppo, but the Darbee version has to be special ordered and probably because they do not want to have a bunch of these around after the new product announcement/launch. The way I figure it is that 4K, Hdmi2.0 are new technologies that will be around for a long while before anything new can take its place. What I buy now I plan on keeping for the nest 5 years at least. That being said, it puts it in the investment category.


----------



## BillP

hcforde, there are several BluRay players that can upscale to 4K, but IMO, the Oppo's are the best. Personally, I would avoid Samsung due to poor reliability, and stick with Panny, Sony, or Oppo. The Oppo's hold their value, so I wouldn't expect bargain basement prices even as owners upgrade to newer models.


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hcforde*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15720#post_23985844
> 
> 
> I am looking for the 'perfect' player that will last me a few years. The family video system is an Insignia Blu Ray player that is hooked up to a 40" 720P Sony projection TV. The Cable signal is hooked up to a 40" 720P Plasma with a PS3. In my search, the Samsung BD-F7500 has also become a possibility(a bit more capable than the Panasonic player). The big thing is getting the best out of this inexpensive 4K TV. While it has an up-converter built in will it push the display to its limit. Maybe at that resolution any up-converter is "good enough" . So yes, I am planning on trying them out and seeing for my self but just wanted a heads up of what to expect kind of. Sometimes it is hard to imagine how the quantum leap in price equates in real life. The other issue is HDMI 2.0 I am sure that Oppo will introduce that at CES in January. So I am looking for that and DisplayPort for my personal video system. So more than likely I will be getting a Panasonic or Samsung now for everybody to go with the Seiki. But come next year a 4K display with HDMI 2.0 and an Oppo to match for myself.
> 
> 
> There might also be a number of current model Oppo's being sold off as those owners upgrade to HDMI 2.0 systems. Best Buy carries the Oppo, but the Darbee version has to be special ordered and probably because they do not want to have a bunch of these around after the new product announcement/launch. The way I figure it is that 4K, Hdmi2.0 are new technologies that will be around for a long while before anything new can take its place. What I buy now I plan on keeping for the nest 5 years at least. That being said, it puts it in the investment category.



Putting HDMI 2.0 into a blue ray player I'm sure will happen but doesn't actually have a technical value.


Bluray movies are nearly all 24fps .... Which HDMI 1.4 can handle at 4k .....


----------



## Urlryn

I have a older RPTV that doesn't have HDMI and with the new HDCP crap its made my newer PS3 worthless to me.

So i need a blu-ray player that can still play 1080i/p over component. The 5100 sounded almost perfect (price and features) but no component connections.


Features:

Wifi - optional

3D - optional

Network - optional

Netflix - optional



Thanks


----------



## BIslander

Analog connections disappeared from players a couple of years ago. You'll need to find an older player in order to get component outputs.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Urlryn*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15720#post_23987009
> 
> 
> I have a older RPTV that doesn't have HDMI and with the new HDCP crap its made my newer PS3 worthless to me.
> 
> So i need a blu-ray player that can still play 1080i/p over component. The 5100 sounded almost perfect (price and features) but no component connections.
> 
> 
> Features:
> 
> Wifi - optional
> 
> 3D - optional
> 
> Network - optional
> 
> Netflix - optional
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



You'll need a used player; no current players have component because of licensing restrictions.


Or: you could get an HDFury device which convents HDMI to component. Expensive, but people who have them seem to like them.


But, in the end: I see a dumpster in your RPTV's future.


-Bill


----------



## mdavej

An old Sony 570 would be a good option for you.


----------



## Urlryn

Yeah your probably right. Just wish there was better 60inch TV deals this year to make it worthwhile!


Thanks


----------



## Urlryn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15750#post_23987124
> 
> 
> An old Sony 570 would be a good option for you.



Thanks was just looking at that on amazon.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Urlryn*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15750#post_23987167
> 
> 
> Thanks was just looking at that on amazon.


Ebay would probably be best for an old player like that. They'll probably cost a fortune on amazon. I sold my 570 a while back on ebay for about $50, so there are probably at least a few in that range.


----------



## 4xyota

I'm looking for a basic player...don't need all the "smart", wireless, hulu, etc stuff...just a player. i have an 8000 series Samsung 50" as well as a nice 'smart' theater receiver. Is there anything out there w/o all the 'smart' bells and whistles for $100 +/-?

All the reviews I've seen cover 'smart' units...maybe that's all there is on the market?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4xyota*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15750#post_23988035
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a basic player...don't need all the "smart", wireless, hulu, etc stuff...just a player. i have an 8000 series Samsung 50" as well as a nice 'smart' theater receiver. Is there anything out there w/o all the 'smart' bells and whistles for $100 +/-?
> 
> All the reviews I've seen cover 'smart' units...maybe that's all there is on the market?


Nope. They don't exist.


But the good news is you can buy a $40 player and pretend the bells and whistles don't exist.


----------



## 4xyota

figured as much









so...'best' player in the $100 range? 5100 seems to come up in this thread...others?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4xyota*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15750#post_23988070
> 
> 
> figured as much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so...'best' player in the $100 range? 5100 seems to come up in this thread...others?


'Best' implies more bells and whistles. If you don't want them, don't aim so high. An 1100 or 3100 is just as good as a 5100 minus a few bells and whistles. But I admit, it's hard to ignore a $54 BF deal on the 5100 at BB.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15750#post_23988142
> 
> 
> 'Best' implies more bells and whistles. If you don't want them, don't aim so high. An 1100 or 3100 is just as good as a 5100 minus a few bells and whistles. But I admit, it's hard to ignore a $54 BF deal on the 5100 at BB.


+1, although some of the bells and whistles may be important. If you have a 3D display, you need the 5100.


----------



## CitizenSam

I am looking for a blu ray player with hdmi passthrough (hdmi input) along with streaming apps (particularly Netflix). So far I found the Samsung BD-E650. I am wondering if there are any other options out there.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CitizenSam*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15750#post_23989615
> 
> 
> I am looking for a blu ray player with hdmi passthrough (hdmi input) along with streaming apps (particularly Netflix). So far I found the Samsung BD-E650. I am wondering if there are any other options out there.



The current OPPOs have HDMI input.


-Bill


----------



## CitizenSam

Thanks. These are too high-end for this setup, though. It's surprising how few players have this feature.


----------



## mdavej

^^^

Why on earth would a BD player need any inputs at all? That makes no sense to me.


----------



## 513HTGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15750#post_23988142
> 
> 
> 'Best' implies more bells and whistles. If you don't want them, don't aim so high. An 1100 or 3100 is just as good as a 5100 minus a few bells and whistles. But I admit, it's hard to ignore a $54 BF deal on the 5100 at BB.



I see the Black Friday deal at BB for the Sony 3100 at $55 not the 5100 on page 3 of their ad.


----------



## faheyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apw2607*  /t/1456268/best-dlna-supported-blu-ray-players#post_22941753
> 
> 
> I can't comment on the pioneer player but I have a lot of experience with the Sony 2012 players with DLNA.
> 
> 
> With the right mime types the sony players will support native playback with
> 
> 
> Video:
> 
> 
> avc h264 and DD, DTS, DTS MA in MKV containers
> 
> 
> However when it comes to VC-1 and MPEG-2 these must be in m2ts containers.
> 
> 
> When it comes to mp4/m4v containers with avc h264/AAC these can have audio sync issues. However in a MKV container - no issues.
> 
> 
> The MKV support is generally temperamental on the Sony. Just one small network hickup will trip the sony players up, and stop playback. The sony players will completely lock up if you attempt to FF/REW a MKV. However M2TS containers are far more reliable and preferred.
> 
> 
> Audio: AAC, mp3, WMA, FLAC, wav
> 
> 
> Note - The Sony players don't provide any support for album artwork, shuffle play, (native) playlists.
> 
> 
> I think you will find the Oppo players are a bit more accommodating and flexible.
> 
> 
> I don't have any real issues with Sony and DLNA but you do have to work around the querks. Many people won't be prepared to do that and want something that works out of the box.



I'm using the Sony BDPBX510 from costco.com . This worthless pile of crap got past my specifications list. Via DLNA it does NOT support audio flac files nor any video encoded with AAC audio . I have 180GB of lossless flac audio. Damn it. Now I have to bring it back and get a refund. Yes, via usb or disc it does support flacs/aac.


Does anyone have a recommendation on a bluray player that does flac and acc encoded video via DLNA (specific model numbers would be nice) ? Thanks, Dylan


----------



## Selden Ball

Dylan,


I believe you need to consider the Oppo line of players. e.g. their BDP103.


What DLNA server are you using?


I suspect they expect your DLNA server to do the transcoding. It has to be done somewhere, so it might as well be in the server instead of the player. (Another limitation in the 510/5100 is that when it's used to decode Dolby TrueHD, only stereo is produced.) My understanding is that serviio (which is free) is the best choice for use with Sony players.


----------



## dave1216

Looking to return my Sony 5100 for the reason that is does not internally decode multi-channel TrueHD. Looking for a recommendation in the $100 price class of a player that will do full decoding al BD formats. Thanks


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15750#post_23989896
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Why on earth would a BD player need any inputs at all? That makes no sense to me.


Many people think Oppos do a better job of video upscaling than other devices. So, they use the HDMI input to run SD video sources through the player.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *513HTGuy*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15750#post_23990051
> 
> 
> I see the Black Friday deal at BB for the Sony 3100 at $55 not the 5100 on page 3 of their ad.


Oops, it is the 3100


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15750#post_23990582
> 
> 
> Many people think Oppos do a better job of video upscaling than other devices. So, they use the HDMI input to run SD video sources through the player.


Ok, that make more sense. But what kinds of SD sources do people still have? BD players play DVD and handle file streaming and streaming services. What's left, VHS?


----------



## Jim1348

My mother and father in law are in the market for a connected blu-ray player. Originally I suggested a Roku, since they will want Netflix and/or Hulu, but some of the Blu-Ray players that are connected really aren't that much more expensive. It might be better if it has BOTH wfi and an ethernet jack.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15750#post_23990832
> 
> 
> Ok, that make more sense. But what kinds of SD sources do people still have? BD players play DVD and handle file streaming and streaming services. What's left, VHS?


Many plug their cable STB into the Oppo instead of directly to their display.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim1348*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15750#post_23991537
> 
> 
> My mother and father in law are in the market for a connected blu-ray player. Originally I suggested a Roku, since they will want Netflix and/or Hulu, but some of the Blu-Ray players that are connected really aren't that much more expensive. It might be better if it has BOTH wfi and an ethernet jack.


Panny, Sony, and Oppo are all very popular here. Take a look at the dedicated threads.


----------



## 4xyota

Ok, so scratch the $100 price range idea







... "best" BR player for just watching the occasional BR disc under $300 range...?


----------



## RKSKYDANCER


The Sony 790 has the best picture that i have seen. I just did a side by side comparison to the Oppo-103 this past weekend with the same TV, thru the same HDMI cable, thru the same AV receiver set up to pass thru the video and the Sony was tops in picture quality playing a Blu-ray disc and upscaling a DVD. I was very surprised! The Sony is on sale for under $200.00 right now.


----------



## faheyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15750#post_23990198
> 
> 
> Dylan,
> 
> 
> I believe you need to consider the Oppo line of players. e.g. their BDP103.
> 
> 
> What DLNA server are you using?
> 
> 
> I suspect they expect your DLNA server to do the transcoding. It has to be done somewhere, so it might as well be in the server instead of the player. (Another limitation in the 510/5100 is that when it's used to decode Dolby TrueHD, only stereo is produced.) My understanding is that serviio (which is free) is the best choice for use with Sony players.



Hey, thanks for the reply. I searched and found out that SONY in their infinite wisdom has some really wacky menu options.

I was able to play flacs via DLNA after using the 'music' folder from the music icon. I apparently was going to the music folder from the Video icon.

I was also able to fix the AAC thing by playing with some of the 'system setup' stuff from the menu also.

So, I now DO recommend the Sony BDP-BX510 . It works and that's all I wanted. It plays FLAC and most of the videos that I put into it from my Iomega StorCenter ix2-dl dlna NAS.

Even though I'm a google search veteran, it's still sometimes hard to find the info specific to what I needed. But I found someone else with a sony and they too had some problems figuring out the menu system.

All good now.

Dylan


----------



## TomasB


Hi,

 

Could you help me to choose better player for my new Sony 46W905 TV. I'm searching mashine which could play in more formats...and surely interested in good pictures quality. Sould I buy Sony Blu-ray player incse better sinc?

 

BR,

Tomas


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TomasB*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15750#post_23996926
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Could you help me to choose better player for my new Sony 46W905 TV. I'm searching mashine which could play in more formats...and surely interested in good pictures quality. Sould I buy Sony Blu-ray player incse better sinc?
> 
> 
> BR,
> 
> Tomas



What player do you have now, and what formats do you want to use? How much do you want to spend and do you need other features (wireless, 3D, etc) ?


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15750#post_23990832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15750#post_23990582
> 
> 
> Many people think Oppos do a better job of video upscaling than other devices. So, they use the HDMI input to run SD video sources through the player.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, that make more sense. But what kinds of SD sources do people still have? BD players play DVD and handle file streaming and streaming services. What's left, VHS?
Click to expand...


Some people have disc "mega-changers" containing hundreds of discs that they aren't about to unload.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15780#post_23999225
> 
> 
> Some people have disc "mega-changers" containing hundreds of discs that they aren't about to unload.


Rip those puppies and run them through Madvr. No need to spend $500+ on a player for that. Then you get instant access to any title, easy search, and cover art and can get rid of that clunky changer that's probably about to fail anyway.


I don't watch anything SD anymore besides an occasional DVD. And I'm not about to spend a ton of cash for marginally better 480i. Your money is better spent buying the BD version.


----------



## guyburns

I have two Blu-ray players, neither does what I want:


Play Blu-rays, DVDs, CDs
When playing a CD, show track info and time
Play Blu-ray folders. i.e. from Adobe Encore, I choose to "Build" a series of shorts onto a hard drive in Blu-ray format. You end up with a Blu-ray folder structure.
Show jpegs just like an old-style slide projector: press a button and the image advances


My _Oppo BDP93_ does 1, 2 and 3, but not 4 (confirmed by an email from Oppo). It has an _auto_ slide show feature, but does not offer manual control.


My _LG BDP420_ does 1 and 4. but can't play Blu-ray folders nor show track info for a CD. I'll be playing a CD and I have no idea what track I'm playing.


Can anyone recommend a player that will do 1-4? If so, I'll be eBaying my Oppo and LG and buying two new players.


----------



## dave1216




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave1216*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15750#post_23990532
> 
> 
> Looking to return my Sony 5100 for the reason that is does not internally decode multi-channel TrueHD. Looking for a recommendation in the $100 price class of a player that will do full decoding al BD formats. Thanks



Bump. Stills looking for a reccomendation of A current player that will fully decode truehd. Thanks.


----------



## BIslander

Try a Panasonic.


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15780#post_23999566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15780#post_23999225
> 
> 
> Some people have disc "mega-changers" containing hundreds of discs that they aren't about to unload.
> 
> 
> 
> Rip those puppies and run them through Madvr. No need to spend $500+ on a player for that. Then you get instant access to any title, easy search, and cover art and can get rid of that clunky changer that's probably about to fail anyway.
Click to expand...


Many people who already have almost-full mega-changers aren't about to waste many hours of their lives ripping discs. For some of us, time is a far more precious commodity than money.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15780#post_24002617
> 
> 
> Many people who already have almost-full mega-changers aren't about to waste many hours of their lives ripping discs. For some of us, time is a far more precious commodity than money.


I agree, but I'll go you one better. I don't waste hours of my life (or money) watching the same movie more than once, hence I own zero discs (minus what I've received as gifts) and have no need for changers, or ripping for that matter.


But if you do have a vast disc library, I still think ripping is worthwhile for several reasons:

- Enables you to instantly retrieve and search on any criteria

- If you have more discs than fit in your changer, save the effort of swapping discs

- Archives your valuable collection elsewhere in case of disaster

- Enables you to stream your library anywhere on earth

- Saves rack and shelf space


I don't like wasting hours of my life either, so I simply paid my kids to do it when I had to convert hundreds of hours of home videos from tape to disc. Same could easily be done with DVD libraries.


----------



## fookoo_2010

Are there any current *BR* players that will play at 1.5X audio&video (extremely useful for listening/watching commentary or just zipping through a so-so Netflix disc)? The *oppo*'s don't and there isn't any likelihood that they ever will (I called them and they could add it, but won't any time soon), but the older Panasonic *BR* players will such as the BMP-605 and the BMP-30 do, but the *BR* loading speed can be very, very slow.


----------



## teachsac

Last year's Panasonics do. This year's do not.


S~


----------



## dave1216

Sounds like if I want a player capable of internally decoding TrueHD at full 7.1 channels, I need to get a model from last year (again I assume all Oppos do this but don't need a $500 player). Can someone recommend a model that is currently available and that you are getting satisfactory firmware updates? Thanks


----------



## BIslander

Try a Panasonic.


----------



## Digitude

I'm looking for a 3D player that will stay paused for a reasonable length of time (preferably with a screen saver) like twenty or thirty minutes and will also remember my place after I stop play. I had a Samsung that would disc reboot and go back to the top menu before I could barely finish a bathroom break. Never again. I'd like to stay under three bills. Any recommendations?


----------



## teachsac

Resume play is java controlled by the disc and not the player. Some discs will resume where you left off, some will not. Some use bookmarks to save a location.


S~


----------



## onge65

Hello, I’m looking for some advice. I own and love my Marantz 9500 sacd/dvd player. I also own a Panasonic DMP BD T220 blu ray player. I listen to lots of SACD & DVD Audio music and also watch a few movies a week when I have time. I have been thinking about selling my current players and purchasing a new Oppo 103 or 105 player. I have a nice Vizzo led tv. Here is my question should I bother with a new player or stay with what I have. Is there really any benefit? Thank you for your input.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onge65*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15780#post_24010441
> 
> 
> Hello, I’m looking for some advice. I own and love my Marantz 9500 sacd/dvd player. I also own a Panasonic DMP BD T220 blu ray player. I listen to lots of SACD & DVD Audio music and also watch a few movies a week when I have time. I have been thinking about selling my current players and purchasing a new Oppo 103 or 105 player. I have a nice Vizzo led tv. Here is my question should I bother with a new player or stay with what I have. Is there really any benefit? Thank you for your input.


Nothing wrong with the X20, I have one. But, if you play a lot of SACD and DVD-A, then an upgrade to an Oppo would be worth it. I have one of those, too. Now, whether or not you need the 103 or 105 depends on how you are going to run your audio. If you are using HDMI, then you only need the 103. If you are going to use the analog outs, then the upgraded DACs in the 105 might be a better choice.


S~


----------



## onge65




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15780#post_24010545
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with the X20, I have one. But, if you play a lot of SACD and DVD-A, then an upgrade to an Oppo would be worth it. I have one of those, too. Now, whether or not you need the 103 or 105 depends on how you are going to run your audio. If you are using HDMI, then you only need the 103. If you are going to use the analog outs, then the upgraded DACs in the 105 might be a better choice.
> 
> 
> S~


Thank you for reply,I guess what I should ask is will buying a new unit to replace what I already have be worth it ? No sense of spending money if what I have works.Is there a differance in the new models compaired to what I have. As they say if it's not broken why fix it.If the only benifit is one player I guess I will save the money.Thanks


----------



## seqiro


I'm going to be getting my first plasma TV in a couple of weeks:  a Panasonic TC-P50ST60.  I want to upgrade my Blu-ray player, currently a Samsung BD-C5900 that I plan to cast into the fires of Mount Doom.  My budget is under $200, so no Oppo for me.  My receiver is the Yamaha RX-V667 which supports 3D.

 

My primary concern is Blu-ray 2D/3D picture quality and stability.  I use an Apple TV for most of my streaming needs and the TV itself should handle Netflix 3D and Amazon Prime (I think) so those features aren't as important.  I also won't be using this player to play any SACD/DVD-A.  I've been looking at the Panasonic DMP-BDT230 and the Sony BDP-5100.  Is the PQ on either of these better than the other, or is there a different player I should be looking at?  I'm new to plasma so any advice would be appreciated.

 

Thanks


----------



## BillP

seqiro, PQ for BlluRays is going to look pretty much identical on any player. There might be some subtle differences for upscaled DVDs, but both Panasonic and Sony do excellent jobs there. You can't go wrong with either brand. Panny tends to be a little faster loading, while Sony has better file support (although it doesn't sound like you need that feature). It probably just comes down to which has the better deal price wise.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seqiro*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15780#post_24013316
> 
> 
> I'm going to be getting my first plasma TV in a couple of weeks:  a Panasonic TC-P50ST60.  I want to upgrade my Blu-ray player, currently a Samsung BD-C5900 that I plan to cast into the fires of Mount Doom.  My budget is under $200, so no Oppo for me.  My receiver is the Yamaha RX-V667 which supports 3D.
> 
> 
> My primary concern is Blu-ray 2D/3D picture quality and stability.  I use an Apple TV for most of my streaming needs and the TV itself should handle Netflix 3D and Amazon Prime (I think) so those features aren't as important.  I also won't be using this player to play any SACD/DVD-A.  I've been looking at the Panasonic DMP-BDT230 and the Sony BDP-5100.  Is the PQ on either of these better than the other, or is there a different player I should be looking at?  I'm new to plasma so any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I think they're very similar, especially with bluray. If you don't have an extensive DVD collection, you want to look at the other features offered. If Apple TV fulfills your streaming needs, then, as an example, you want to see if DLNA for home streaming is something you want. In the case of networking, Sony is probably stronger.


So the choice is probably features and price. I find DLNA great for home pictures, videos and music on a network drive. The best way I can see the many photographs I have easily.


If just bluray video, pick by price - both are very similar.


One word of advice. Once you do get the player and your screen, get a calibration disk. Spear and Munsils or the Disney calibration would be great. Since the players are a wash, one of the important components is calibrating your display. That will give you the best possible picture and probably make more of a difference than exists between either of those players.


----------



## khanmotorsport

Hello Gentlemen,


Looking for some advice re: a new Blu-ray player as I sold all my PS3's in anticipation of an eventual system upgrade (that might not happen now) so i'm looking for a Blu-ray player.


My criteria are as follows:


- Must play all BD disks quickly and well, as well as decode Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HDMA on the player (since it's outputting to an onkyo receiver, LPCM over HDMI would also be acceptable for DTS HD MA since I think the receiver can decode it).


- My TV doesn't have 4K or 3D and given that 4K native media (in disk format) is probably at least 5 years away or more (or am I wrong?), i'll probably keep my current old TV for a few more years so I don't think there's anypoint in getting a future proof player for now. (Correct me if i'm wrong).


- Cost: it shouldn't cost anywhere near what a new xbox one or ps4 should cost otherwise I might as well get one of those. If there's good reason to believe that an xbox1 or PS4 will be able to handle 3D blu ray and 4K in the future, then I would be willing to splurge for one of those.


I was looking at Oppo 103d's and they're fairly pricey but advertise that their hardware is better than standard. Not sure if it would be worth it on a 62" 1080i screen viewed from about 10-12 feet away.


Your input would be appreciated.


Regards


----------



## teachsac

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Are you using HDMI for video, also?


S~


----------



## seqiro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15780#post_24013561
> 
> 
> 
> I think they're very similar, especially with bluray. If you don't have an extensive DVD collection, you want to look at the other features offered. If Apple TV fulfills your streaming needs, then, as an example, you want to see if DLNA for home streaming is something you want. In the case of networking, Sony is probably stronger.
> 
> 
> So the choice is probably features and price. I find DLNA great for home pictures, videos and music on a network drive. The best way I can see the many photographs I have easily.
> 
> 
> If just bluray video, pick by price - both are very similar.
> 
> 
> One word of advice. Once you do get the player and your screen, get a calibration disk. Spear and Munsils or the Disney calibration would be great. Since the players are a wash, one of the important components is calibrating your display. That will give you the best possible picture and probably make more of a difference than exists between either of those players.


 

I did pick up the Disney calibration disc and it should come on the same day as the TV.  If I understand correctly, I shouldn't spend too much time calibrating until after the break-in period?  

 

I don't think I will use DLNA as I use my Apple TV for most of those functions.  I opted for the Panasonic and figure if I don't like it I can return it for the Sony.   Thanks for your advice!

 

Paul


----------



## khanmotorsport




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15780#post_24014102
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> Are you using HDMI for video, also?
> 
> 
> S~



Yes, everything is HDMI (from sources to receiver and then receiver to TV). thanks.


----------



## shrike424242

Thought I'd ask in here for BD player recommendations for my new living room TV, a Samsung UN60F7500.


Connections will be via HDMI to the TV and then via optical out to a soundbar (yet to be purchased, though that's another post for another thread on here).

Content to be played will be 2D and 3D BD movies, BD TV shows, DVDs to upscale. Unlikely to be playing any file-format discs, though if I could, would be OK.

Not worried about smart apps, as the F7500 has more than enough, plus there's always the option to add a Roku or something else.


From what I've seen on here, the options look like:

Sony BDP-S5100

Sony BDP-S790

Samsung BD-F5900

Samsung BD-F6700

Samsung BD-F7500

Panasonic DMP-BDT230


It looks like the differences between the S5100 and S790 are 4K upscaling and dual HDMI on the S790 over the S5100. Same for the F5700/F5900 vs the F6700 and F7500.


Those listed players are within my $200 and under budget, though if I get a compelling reason for a higher priced option, I'd entertain it.


Any ones out of the list above seem better than others?


(removed F5700 because it doesn't do 3D)


----------



## mdavej

^^^

The 5100 doesn't have optical.


Dual HDMI and 4K on the 790 are a complete waste of money in your case. Also the 790 can't do the top Netflix bitrate and is the size and weight of a tank.


Samsungs have more issues than other players but do have a nice set of features, so may be worth the risk.


Panny has optical and satisfies your other requirements for a lower price than the 790, so I'd personally put that one at the top of the list.


----------



## fookoo_2010

Consider:

*Pioneer Elite 62FD* and the *Panasonic BMP BDT-500* that are both at your $200 threshold. The Elite is a universal *BR* player, meaning that it will play SACD and DVD-A. The *Panasonic BDT-500* is a 2012 player that will play dvd and blu-ray at 1.5X which is handy for going through commentary.


----------



## jsohng

Any one have any suggestions for BD players that can handle media files (mp4, MKV, etc) and also has apps (netfilx & Amazon instant)? I have seen many that have Netflix, but none that have netflix and Amazon Instant. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## shrike424242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15780#post_24018011
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> The 5100 doesn't have optical.
> 
> 
> Dual HDMI and 4K on the 790 are a complete waste of money in your case. Also the 790 can't do the top Netflix bitrate and is the size and weight of a tank.
> 
> 
> Samsungs have more issues than other players but do have a nice set of features, so may be worth the risk.
> 
> 
> Panny has optical and satisfies your other requirements for a lower price than the 790, so I'd personally put that one at the top of the list.


The 5100 not having optical isn't an issue because it'll be all HDMI from the devices to the TV and then optical out of the TV into the soundbar. The BD player not having optical isn't an issue.


I guess if the 790 won't do Netflix high-end bitrate, it's not a dealbreaker, though if the app in the F7500 won't do it, then it becomes one. I'll pass on the 790, though I'd assume the same on the BD-F6700 and F7500 as well from Samsung?


Reviews of the DMP-BDT230 on the Panasonic site are pretty ugly, reviews of the DMP-BDT330 (which does come with dual HDMI, 4K and the like) seems a bit more forgiving. DMP-BDT500 reviews seem the best out of the three Panasonic models mentioned.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fookoo_2010*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15780#post_24018088
> 
> 
> Consider:
> 
> *Pioneer Elite 62FD* and the *Panasonic BMP BDT-500* that are both at your $200 threshold. The Elite is a universal *BR* player, meaning that it will play SACD and DVD-A. The *Panasonic BDT-500* is a 2012 player that will play dvd and blu-ray at 1.5X which is handy for going through commentary.



Not sure where I could find an Elite 62FD for $200, though I'd love to know where. Prices have been around $270 from what I've found.


----------



## fookoo_2010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shrike424242*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15780#post_24020301
> 
> 
> Not sure where I could find an Elite 62FD for $200, though I'd love to know where. Prices have been around $270 from what I've found.



Look at the recent posts in the Pioneer Elite 62FD thread.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shrike424242*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15780#post_24020301
> 
> 
> The 5100 not having optical isn't an issue because it'll be all HDMI from the devices to the TV and then optical out of the TV into the soundbar. The BD player not having optical isn't an issue.
> 
> 
> I guess if the 790 won't do Netflix high-end bitrate, it's not a dealbreaker, though if the app in the F7500 won't do it, then it becomes one. I'll pass on the 790, though I'd assume the same on the BD-F6700 and F7500 as well from Samsung?
> 
> 
> Reviews of the DMP-BDT230 on the Panasonic site are pretty ugly, reviews of the DMP-BDT330 (which does come with dual HDMI, 4K and the like) seems a bit more forgiving. DMP-BDT500 reviews seem the best out of the three Panasonic models mentioned.
> 
> Not sure where I could find an Elite 62FD for $200, though I'd love to know where. Prices have been around $270 from what I've found.


The 500 is $150 on Amazon at the moment, but is still massive overkill for your situation.


The negs on the 230 are mostly related to features you'll never use, so what does it matter?


The Pio is excellent, but is at the top of your budget, and overkill too, IMO. Most of my players are $40 Sony 1100's because I only buy the functionality I need. You can certainly spend whatever you like, but it just seems a waste to buy more than you need.


Having said that, if you don't need optical, the 5100 is by far the best bang for your buck.


----------



## shrike424242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15780#post_24021818
> 
> 
> The 500 is $150 on Amazon at the moment, but is still massive overkill for your situation.
> 
> 
> The negs on the 230 are mostly related to features you'll never use, so what does it matter?
> 
> 
> The Pio is excellent, but is at the top of your budget, and overkill too, IMO. Most of my players are $40 Sony 1100's because I only buy the functionality I need. You can certainly spend whatever you like, but it just seems a waste to buy more than you need.
> 
> 
> Having said that, if you don't need optical, the 5100 is by far the best bang for your buck.


Between the Panasonic 230 and the Sony 5100, which would be better for DVD upscaling?


The majority of what I'd play on the BD player would be BD titles in both 2D and 3D, though there are some DVD titles that would get played on this player, so DVD upscaling performance is a secondary need though one that would be helpful. The remote on the Panasonic 230 seems like a trainwreck with the touchpad.


----------



## teachsac

BDT230 does not use the touchpad remote. Only the 330 and 500. As for DVD scaling and 3D, I prefer Panasonic over the Sonys. Sony is a little softer.


S~


----------



## shrike424242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15810#post_24022245
> 
> 
> BDT230 does not use the touchpad remote. Only the 330 and 500. As for DVD scaling and 3D, I prefer Panasonic over the Sonys. Sony is a little softer.
> 
> 
> S~


Is that preference purely on PQ and nothing else?


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shrike424242*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15810#post_24022454
> 
> 
> Is that preference purely on PQ and nothing else?


Yes.


S~


----------



## jsohng

Any one have any suggestions for BD players that can handle media files (mp4, MKV, etc) and also has apps (netfilx & Amazon instant)? I have seen many that have Netflix, but none that have netflix and Amazon Instant. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## teachsac

Both Panasonic and Sony have both Netflix and Amazon (including Prime support). Sony also handles 5.1 DD on Amazon whereas the Panasonic does not. Sony also has better DLNA support.


S~


----------



## Imageless83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsohng*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15780_60#post_24023746
> 
> 
> Any one have any suggestions for BD players that can handle media files (mp4, MKV, etc) and also has apps (netfilx & Amazon instant)? I have seen many that have Netflix, but none that have netflix and Amazon Instant. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15780_60#post_24023766
> 
> 
> Both Panasonic and Sony have both Netflix and Amazon (including Prime support). Sony also handles 5.1 DD on Amazon whereas the Panasonic does not. Sony also has better DLNA support.
> 
> 
> S~



Yep and i have the BDP-BX59/s590 which has handled mkv files from my harddrive etc with no issues.


----------



## ivo welch

this is my semi-annual question. I want to have one player from which I can stream bluray media to other devices that do not have a bluray player, without ripping. natural destination devices are tablets, computers, and dlna-compatible devices. I want to insert a disc and watch it elsewhere. I have a PS3, and I could buy something else.


can sony sideview do this?


can dune media players do this?


miracast?


does anything?


(I have read conflicting information.)


----------



## teachsac

Nope. BD players will not. Doubtful they will ever be allowed by the studios. Best to look at networking and streaming:

http://www.avsforum.com/f/39/networking-media-servers-content-streaming 


S~


----------



## cmryan821

I'd like to piggyback jsohng's question and ask about using a BR player as a media player. It seems many of the newer players can at least play mkv's/mp4's, but are there players that can decode multi-channel flac soundtracks in the mkv container? Also, do any players support the pgs subtitle tracks from BR rips in mkv format?


Additionally, when playing back music files from a usb drive or server, are there any players that will allow you to browse through other folders and not stop playback of the current song? This was one of the most frustrating thing about using a ps3 as a music player.


I realize the things I'm looking for may be better served by a dedicated media player, but I'd like to try to consolidate the number of devices in my cabinet. Any insight would be appreciated. Take care guys.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmryan821*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15810#post_24028752
> 
> 
> I'd like to piggyback jsohng's question and ask about using a BR player as a media player. It seems many of the newer players can at least play mkv's/mp4's, but are there players that can decode multi-channel flac soundtracks in the mkv container? Also, do any players support the pgs subtitle tracks from BR rips in mkv format?



The current OPPOs do. I should check multi-channel FLAC.


PGS/SUP in MKV was just added in recent beta firmware.


> Quote:
> Additionally, when playing back music files from a usb drive or server, are there any players that will allow you to browse through other folders and not stop playback of the current song?



Yes, that works on local storage and over SMB; I should confirm the behavior for DLNA, which might have different rules.


-Bill


----------



## cmryan821




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15810#post_24028830
> 
> 
> The current OPPOs do. I should check multi-channel FLAC.
> 
> 
> PGS/SUP in MKV was just added in recent beta firmware.
> 
> Yes, that works on local storage and over SMB; I should confirm the behavior for DLNA, which might have different rules.
> 
> 
> -Bill



Wow. Ok, sounds like I might be getting myself an oppo as a Christmas gift lol. At the very least, I'm going to read alot more of the Oppo threads this week. Thank you Bill.


----------



## PatrickGSR94

Is there a BRD player with 3D that does NOT have smart apps? I already have smart apps on my 3D TV and don't really want to duplicate that stuff on a BRD player.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickGSR94*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15810#post_24030249
> 
> 
> Is there a BRD player with 3D that does NOT have smart apps? I already have smart apps on my 3D TV and don't really want to duplicate that stuff on a BRD player.


No. All players have some apps. Oppo has the fewest. There is nothing wrong with having duplicates in case one doesn't work.


S~


----------



## PatrickGSR94

you mean to tell me that ALL 3D BRD players these days have some amount of "smart apps" included?


----------



## teachsac

I don't know of a BD player that doesn't have at least some apps.


S~


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickGSR94*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15810#post_24030480
> 
> 
> you mean to tell me that ALL 3D BRD players these days have some amount of "smart apps" included?


If you can't ignore the apps in any number of good, cheap players, then you'll have to open your wallet. The PS4 has the fewest apps of all and should support 3D soon, if it doesn't already. But it's a big, noisy, slow power hog that's currently impossible to control with a normal remote.


Even though my $80 3D Sony has nearly 150 apps, I can easily ignore all of them except the one I actually use - Netflix. My guess is the Netflix app on the Sony player is going to be a lot better than the one on your TV anyway.


----------



## PatrickGSR94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15810#post_24030577
> 
> 
> My guess is the Netflix app on the Sony player is going to be a lot better than the one on your TV anyway.



The Netflix app on the Vizio M-series TV looks and works exactly the same as on the Sony 3D BRD player in the theater room. It's the exact same app. In fact right now it runs MUCH faster on the TV due to direct wired connection to the router instead of over wi-fi like in the theater room. But I'm about to remedy that by running a cable through the attic to the theater room so that BRD player can be direct-wired also.


I guess I'll just ignore what the BRD players have, unless they have something my TV doesn't have. I probably won't even activate the network connection on whatever BRD player I get for the living room.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickGSR94*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15810#post_24030652
> 
> 
> The Netflix app on the Vizio M-series TV looks and works exactly the same as on the Sony 3D BRD player in the theater room. It's the exact same app. In fact right now it runs MUCH faster on the TV due to direct wired connection to the router instead of over wi-fi like in the theater room. But I'm about to remedy that by running a cable through the attic to the theater room so that BRD player can be direct-wired also.
> 
> 
> I guess I'll just ignore what the BRD players have, unless they have something my TV doesn't have. I probably won't even activate the network connection on whatever BRD player I get for the living room.


The interface may look the same, but does it do Super HD? To check, play the "Example Short" and see if the rate goes all the way up to 5800kbps and how quickly it gets there. I have several other TVs and players that can't do it, whereas my 5100 can.


----------



## PatrickGSR94

I know our Sony BRD shows the Super HD tag on some stuff, not sure about the TV. Will check it this evening.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickGSR94*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15810#post_24031405
> 
> 
> I know our Sony BRD shows the Super HD tag on some stuff, not sure about the TV. Will check it this evening.


Don't rely on just the tag. Most of my devices show the tag, but none play the highest rate except my Chromecast, my Sony and Win 8.1 of course. My Vizio won't do it, but it's a couple of years old.


----------



## BillP

Patrick, I had a 2011 Panasonic BluRay player and a 2011 Panasonic HDTV (high-end VT model), and Netflix looked A LOT better streaming from my player than from my display. Don't assume all apps are created equal. Duplication never hurts! And not connecting BluRay players to the internet is a big mistake since it makes firmware upgrades a lot easier (and all players need upgrades at some point for playing newer releases).


----------



## GHW

Need advice for upgrade from Panasonic DMPBD85. Don't need/want 3D just good BR/DVD player that is as good as or better than what I'm using now. It will be played through HDMI to a Panasonic 50 inch plasma (TC-P50G25).


Thanks in advance.


----------



## mdavej

The 85 was a pretty darn good player in its day. Honestly, a new player isn't really going to look any different. It will just have more/better streaming apps and faster loading. What specifically are you unhappy with on the 85?


----------



## teachsac

I agree with Dave. My oldest daughter still has my old BD10 (great for where she is right now), my twins have the BD55. As Dave said, you're only going to gain streaming apps and loading speed. If you are looking to upgrade for those options, I'd probably look at the Sony 1100/3100 over the lower end Panasonic non 3D players.


S~


----------



## trace6x


I was wondering if someone could advice me on a bluray player, the main features I'm looking for are

a wide range of file type playback (avi mkv mp4 flv etc), I want to make sure I can just plug in a memory stick hit play and have it work.

Netflix and catch up tv apps that aren't broken

network streaming support

support for playing files from burnt data disks

preferably quiet and requires low power

 

I was thinking about getting a ps3 but I read it doesn't support mkv files, I also thought about building a media PC but I read XMBC doesn't support bluray playback! Think I've settled on a bluray player, Anyone have any suggestions?

Oh also I'm from the UK so preferably something I can get hold of here!

 

Thank!


----------



## Rockjul

Hello everyone:


First off I want to say thanks for all of the useful information I have attained in the last year while my build was going on. I have aim cinema five for front right/left, aim LCR five front center, 4 aim wide three's as surround and rear channels and 2 BIC Acoustech PL200 subs. The heart of the system is an Onkyo TX-NR929 and an Onkyo DS-A5 dock with airplay. Now I am looking for some advice on filling the rest of the cabinet with essentials. I was thinking a Panamax 5100 line conditioner and I need to get a good DVD player blue ray 3D. I am getting ready to order the Epson 5030UB. It will be viewed on an Vapex 106" fixed frame screen. I am not real familiar with all the new features on the DVD players and don't know what to look for. Is the Panamax a good product?


----------



## PatrickGSR94

With those level of components I would probably want something from Oppo, if nothing else than a sub-$100 BRD would just seem, well, cheap, when put next to all that other stuff. Do you have any kind of budget in mind?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trace6x*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15810#post_24034554
> 
> 
> I was wondering if someone could advice me on a bluray player, the main features I'm looking for are
> 
> a wide range of file type playback (avi mkv mp4 flv etc), I want to make sure I can just plug in a memory stick hit play and have it work.
> 
> Netflix and catch up tv apps that aren't broken
> 
> network streaming support
> 
> support for playing files from burnt data disks
> 
> preferably quiet and requires low power
> 
> 
> I was thinking about getting a ps3 but I read it doesn't support mkv files, I also thought about building a media PC but I read XMBC doesn't support bluray playback! Think I've settled on a bluray player, Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Oh also I'm from the UK so preferably something I can get hold of here!
> 
> 
> Thank!


What sort of AVI, Divx or Xvid? Do you have a PC on your network already that could host your files and run a DLNA server? When you say memory stick, you mean USB, right, not the old sony format?


----------



## Rockjul

I wanted to keep it around 150.00. I have not researched it yet to see if my budget is reasonable.


----------



## teachsac

Unless you have electrical problems surges, spikes, etc., conditioners really aren't that necessary. The Sony S5100 would be your best bet staying under $150 that would give you the best bang for your buck and a good player.


S~


----------



## trace6x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15810#post_24035179
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of AVI, Divx or Xvid? Do you have a PC on your network already that could host your files and run a DLNA server? When you say memory stick, you mean USB, right, not the old sony format?


I'm not sure which sort of AVI, I'm going to assume both as I have files from everywhere. I've been thinking about running a DLNA server and streaming to another device but part of why I want a separate media device is so that I don't have to have my main computer switched on, I've thought about building a low power server but I don't want to have any issues with stuttering during playback, just seems like more hassle than it's worth. And yes I mean USB a usb drive/hard drive


----------



## Rockjul

I used to live in So. Cal. Chino area. I know out there power surges were not an issue however in Pa I have to contend with many weather issues every year, like thunder and lightning storms high winds with trees coming down on lines and other issues. I have to much money invested not to invest in a good surge protector. I just don't know which one to get. I looked at the Panomax 5100. Just wanted feedback on it or another one


----------



## teachsac

I have a Panamax and love it as my area had power surges, spikes, lost power etc. before they finally did upgrades. Still have a few every now and then but they are rare. You could also use an APC. Both work well for protecting equipment. For power options, you would be better looking in the HT accessories area. That's where they will discuss those.

http://www.avsforum.com/f/32/theater-room-items-accessories 


S~


----------



## PatrickGSR94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15810#post_24031353
> 
> 
> The interface may look the same, but does it do Super HD? To check, play the "Example Short" and see if the rate goes all the way up to 5800kbps and how quickly it gets there. I have several other TVs and players that can't do it, whereas my 5100 can.



Forgot to ask this last night, but when I searched for "Example Short" on Netflix, there's a TON of them! Which one do I look for?


----------



## LeandrodaFL

What's the current best Region Free Blu-ray Player? By that I mean:


-A blu-ray player that can play any Blu-ray dis in the world

-NTSC/PAL conversion


Im a current owner of Momitsu 799, but I m interested if there is a player with better sound/picture quality


----------



## 10ring


I am creating my first ever HT 5.1 system and need to add a Blu-ray player. Hopefully one that plays my dvd's and cd's also. I know nothing about Blu-ray players, so turn to you for help. This is what I have for a system so far...

 

Sony Bravia 46' Television (KDL46V2500)

Denon e300 receiver

BIC DV-62CLRS Center Channel

BIC DV-62si Front and rear speakers

Dayton 1200 subwoofer

 

I know I haven't invested a lot of money compared to some of you folks, but I am trying to get a satisfactory system on a budget. With that in mind, what would you suggest for a Blu-ray player? I am no hi-tech guru, but just a simple man who wants to watch movies and listen to cd's. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## sharok

I have a Oppo-103 and I added a region free kit (purchased from ebay) to it. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## RYANtheTIGER

My father-in-law is looking for a Blu Ray player to go along with his new TV. I'm still using my PS3 and haven't been in the market for a few years so your help is appreciated.


TV: LG 55LN5100

Budget: $100


There ya go - simple setup with a nice new TV. What should I suggest??


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RYANtheTIGER*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15840#post_24037949
> 
> 
> My father-in-law is looking for a Blu Ray player to go along with his new TV. I'm still using my PS3 and haven't been in the market for a few years so your help is appreciated.
> 
> 
> TV: LG 55LN5100
> 
> Budget: $100
> 
> 
> There ya go - simple setup with a nice new TV. What should I suggest??


Does he need wifi, 3D, streaming apps, file streaming (if so, what kinds of files)? Does he ever play CD's or DVD's? Does his receiver have HDMI 1.4, 1.3, optical, digital coax or analog only? If HDMI, can it decode all HD sound formats? The answers to these questions will affect the price of the player greatly. IMO, the best player overall under $100 is the Sony 5100, but it may not do everything you need or may do way too much.


10ring, I think the Sony 3100 would be a good fit for you. It has Gracenote which results in a very nice CD player experience with track names, album art and other info. It's very reasonably priced. I just pick up one on black Friday for $54. I think they're normally only $79. If you don't need wifi, you can save even more with the 1100 which is $10 less new or $30 less for a refurb. I have a couple of those as well which I'm very happy with.


----------



## srinathpreddy


Hello All,

 

I'm new to this forum and this is my first thread.

 

Currently am researching about BD Player to go along with my Samsung F8000 TV. Following two look promising and inline with my requirements : Denon DBT-1713UD & Pioneer BDP 450.

 

Experts here pl guide me on what are the main differences btw the two and which one is better. In future when I upgrade to an AV setup, which one would give me better sound & picture?

 

Suggestions on any other players and their advantages (I'm not looking at Oppo/Marantz).

 

Srinath.


----------



## RYANtheTIGER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15840#post_24038301
> 
> 
> Does he need wifi, 3D, streaming apps, file streaming (if so, what kinds of files)? Does he ever play CD's or DVD's? Does his receiver have HDMI 1.4, 1.3, optical, digital coax or analog only? If HDMI, can it decode all HD sound formats? The answers to these questions will affect the price of the player greatly. IMO, the best player overall under $100 is the Sony 5100, but it may not do everything you need or may do way too much.



Sorry, I should have clarified a little better. It's a simple setup of the LG 55LN5100 and a cable box that obviously accepts HDMI. No receiver, separate speakers, etc.


He'll be playing DVD's and Blu Ray's. His TV isn't a smart TV so a Blu Ray player that would add that feature would probably be nice as he's the type person to enjoy such things. Wifi falls into that same category as he's an avid iPad user and I feel he would like the benefits Wifi could provide. As far as added decoding goes, it took us a few years just to convince him of the leaps and bounds an HDTV picture provided. Let's just say that. However, now that he sees it, he loves the thing.


I appreciate your response and I hope that clarifies things a little better.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RYANtheTIGER*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15840#post_24039335
> 
> 
> Sorry, I should have clarified a little better. It's a simple setup of the LG 55LN5100 and a cable box that obviously accepts HDMI. No receiver, separate speakers, etc.
> 
> 
> He'll be playing DVD's and Blu Ray's. His TV isn't a smart TV so a Blu Ray player that would add that feature would probably be nice as he's the type person to enjoy such things. Wifi falls into that same category as he's an avid iPad user and I feel he would like the benefits Wifi could provide. As far as added decoding goes, it took us a few years just to convince him of the leaps and bounds an HDTV picture provided. Let's just say that. However, now that he sees it, he loves the thing.
> 
> 
> I appreciate your response and I hope that clarifies things a little better.


So wifi, streaming apps and no 3D or receiver or analog audio means a 3100 is a good choice and very inexpensive. You should still be able to find some good deals between now and Xmas.


----------



## RYANtheTIGER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15840#post_24039696
> 
> 
> So wifi, streaming apps and no 3D or receiver or analog audio means a 3100 is a good choice and very inexpensive. You should still be able to find some good deals between now and Xmas.



Thanks. Quick question: Why do you say the 3100 over the 5100?


----------



## Selden Ball

The 3100 does not support either 3D or SACD, so it's slightly cheaper than the 5100 which does both. It also doesn't have a (tiny) front panel status display that the 5100 has. If any of those three are of interest, get the 5100 instead. It's not _that_ much more expensive.


----------



## RYANtheTIGER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15840#post_24039910
> 
> 
> The 3100 does not support either 3D or SACD, so it's slightly cheaper than the 5100 which does both. It also doesn't have a (tiny) front panel status display that the 5100 has. If any of those three are of interest, get the 5100 instead. It's not _that_ much more expensive.



I know he's a "no" to all 3.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## FreddyW

HI Gang,


I did try searching, but I will just ask. (and I did post this is the 3D thread)


I am looking for a Bluray player that has dual HDMI oututs. This is for 2 monitors. One is a 1080p 3D TV, and the other HDMI goes to a Denon AVR to a 2D 1080p projector.


Looking for the full/audio video to both, basically.


Thanks!


----------



## Aloe Vera

Hi all,


So basically my father refuses to upgrade his TV from an old tube model. It has composite inputs as well as the usual coax input. I'd like to get him a Blu-Ray player so I can lend him TV series to watch from our collection. Capability to play Matroska video files via USB would also be great. I've been told the newest players no longer have composite outputs, but I was wondering if any of you knew where I might pick one up? Any help would be much appreciated............I'd like to get him one for Christmas.


Thanks!


----------



## joed32

I don't think you'll find any unless you can find an older unit and buy it used. You could get an HDMI to composite converter though.


----------



## b curry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aloe Vera*  /t/1504190/blu-ray-player-with-composite-out#post_24043949
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> So basically my father refuses to upgrade his TV from an old tube model. It has composite inputs as well as the usual coax input. I'd like to get him a Blu-Ray player so I can lend him TV series to watch from our collection. Capability to play Matroska video files via USB would also be great. I've been told the newest players no longer have composite outputs, but I was wondering if any of you knew where I might pick one up? Any help would be much appreciated............I'd like to get him one for Christmas.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 

Another victim of the Analog Sunset.

 

Probably your best bet is to shop on e-bay, Audiogon, or Videogon for an older machine.  Maybe you'll get lucky and find a NOS unit.

 

Seems like an exercise in futility as his tube TV probably doesn't support Blu-ray resolution either.


----------



## amesdp

There are plenty of refurbished older Blu-Ray players for sale at big discounts (probably because they're so cheaply made in the first place!). Even Best Buy and Walmart sell them. A lot of them still have composite output, and a few even still have component output. That would be your best bet - and the cheapest option since you're pairing it up with an old CRT.


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FreddyW*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15840#post_24041373
> 
> 
> HI Gang,
> 
> 
> I did try searching, but I will just ask. (and I did post this is the 3D thread)
> 
> 
> I am looking for a Bluray player that has dual HDMI oututs. This is for 2 monitors. One is a 1080p 3D TV, and the other HDMI goes to a Denon AVR to a 2D 1080p projector.
> 
> 
> Looking for the full/audio video to both, basically.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



The dual-output players most often recommended here are the following, in order of cost:

Sony BDP-S790

Panasonic DMP-BDT 500

Oppo BDP-103

Oppo BDP-103D

Oppo BDP-105


----------



## mdavej

But do your homework. I think some of them may only output audio on one port. I don'remember which one, Sony or Panasonic I think.


----------



## Westly-C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aloe Vera*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15840#post_24043949
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> So basically my father refuses to upgrade his TV from an old tube model. It has composite inputs as well as the usual coax input. I'd like to get him a Blu-Ray player so I can lend him TV series to watch from our collection. Capability to play Matroska video files via USB would also be great. I've been told the newest players no longer have composite outputs, but I was wondering if any of you knew where I might pick one up? Any help would be much appreciated............I'd like to get him one for Christmas.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I think the 2011-2012 Blu Ray models were among the last to have component and composite outputs. Only used or refurblished players are an option now. When searching, Amazon is a good place to find the model year (listed as Date First Available) included in model's descriptions. Just type in blu ray players (by brand name if you have a preference), and click thru the listings to check model year. My Insignia NS BRDVD4 (2011) has composite outputs.

 

Here's a look at Panasonic 2011 models and their back panels. http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20038311-1.html

An LG BP620 (2012 model) review with pictures here http://www.digitaltrends.com/blu-ray-and-dvd-player-reviews/lg-bp620-review/#/4

 

Don't know about MKV file playability....


----------



## butie120

Hey folks-


So I know once upon a time the PS3 was considered the best blu ray player due to wifi, streaming functionality, updated firmware, etc. And now that the PS4 has been released I've considered getting a used PS3 off a reputable Ebay seller. A used PS3 looks like it's going to run around $140-175 or so, pending on just getting the console, the controller, a game or two, yadda yadda yadda.


I've seen some blu ray players on Amazon (such as the Sony S5100) and it costs $89. Now, other than the fact that the PS3 has gaming capability, is there any other reasons why one should consider the PS3 over a player like the Sony? No need to recommend some of these players in the $200-400 price range, because I'm not willing to spend that much. I've just heard that these stand alone players have come very far in their improvements.


Thoughts from people? I'm looking to stay $150 or below in price, and I just want the best bang for my buck! Thanks so much!


----------



## bradman

Are you interested in any capabilities other than BR playback? If not, the $89 Sony player is the choice vs. a used PS3.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradman*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15840#post_24050782
> 
> 
> Are you interested in any capabilities other than BR playback? If not, the $89 Sony player is the choice vs. a used PS3.


+1. I don't think anybody has considered the PS3 "the best BluRay player" for a few years now. It is noisy and power hungry with a terrible remote. Go with a Sony or Panny dedicated player unless you need the gaming capability.


----------



## butie120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradman*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15840#post_24050782
> 
> 
> Are you interested in any capabilities other than BR playback? If not, the $89 Sony player is the choice vs. a used PS3.



Well, I'm a little torn on whether I see myself playing any games on the PS3. That's the biggest question I'm pondering.


But, what exactly can the PS3 do that the Sony S5100 can't?


----------



## bradman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butie120*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15840#post_24052028
> 
> 
> Well, I'm a little torn on whether I see myself playing any games on the PS3. That's the biggest question I'm pondering.
> 
> 
> But, what exactly can the PS3 do that the Sony S5100 can't?



Well, it has an HDD for media storage, and when paired with http://www.ps3mediaserver.org/ is a very capable media player for stuff on your network.

As far as video apps like Netflix, You Tube, etc it's a wash between PS3 and the 5100.


----------



## Kenshiro 26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradman*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15800_100#post_24052986
> 
> 
> Well, it has an HDD for media storage, and when paired with http://www.ps3mediaserver.org/ is a very capable media player for stuff on your network.


I'll echo Brad's post, very nice streaming player when paired with the PS3 Media Server software, I use it to stream all content on my server to every display in my house.


----------



## PatrickGSR94

But you could also use a PC for your media server needs, no? In which case the gaming aspect would be the only reason to get a PS3 as far as I can tell.


----------



## texas_nightowl

Well, it's that time of year. I'm looking to buy my parents a player to, in theory, replace their DVD player and Seagate Free Agent Theater+. By dropping 2 products into 1, we can also eliminate the HDMI switch currently in use. Afaik, their AVR (a simple slightly older Yamaha model) supports HDMI 1.3 but I haven't looked up the specs.


Must have Netflix streaming. Prefer also Amazon Prime streaming.


As for in-home/network streaming....on the Seagate they use shared folders/username & password login to my dad's server as opposed to media server/dnla. Really need to keep that feature. (My dad's server is still running WHS v1 and when connected that way, many files won't play.) Also, that little Seagate plays darn near everything that's ever been thrown at it (except the occasional quick recode to fix header compression)...but most common are mkv containers, mp4, and avi.


Wired connection is fine...they have a powerline networking thing going which has worked fine on the Seagate and the player will go in the same location.


Basically, really need to keep the features of the Seagate FAT+. They use that heavily both for netflix and for streaming from my dad's server. So those feature are very important.


I haven't been in the market as I'm still using a PS3 and PS3MediaServer on my WHS2011. So, please help! Thanks!


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texas_nightowl*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15870#post_24053127
> 
> 
> Well, it's that time of year. I'm looking to buy my parents a player to, in theory, replace their DVD player and Seagate Free Agent Theater+. By dropping 2 products into 1, we can also eliminate the HDMI switch currently in use. Afaik, their AVR (a simple slightly older Yamaha model) supports HDMI 1.3 but I haven't looked up the specs.
> 
> 
> Must have Netflix streaming. Prefer also Amazon Prime streaming.
> 
> 
> As for in-home/network streaming....on the Seagate they use shared folders/username & password login to my dad's server as opposed to media server/dnla. Really need to keep that feature. (My dad's server is still running WHS v1 and when connected that way, many files won't play.) Also, that little Seagate plays darn near everything that's ever been thrown at it (except the occasional quick recode to fix header compression)...but most common are mkv containers, mp4, and avi.
> 
> 
> Wired connection is fine...they have a powerline networking thing going which has worked fine on the Seagate and the player will go in the same location.
> 
> 
> Basically, really need to keep the features of the Seagate FAT+. They use that heavily both for netflix and for streaming from my dad's server. So those feature are very important.
> 
> 
> I haven't been in the market as I'm still using a PS3 and PS3MediaServer on my WHS2011. So, please help! Thanks!



Well, for Netflix AND Amazon, you are limited to LG, Panasonic and Sony blu ray players. I have LG and Sony. LG, IIRC, can tap into PC directly. Not sure about Sony. In my experience, on paper, LG had more features and could handle more file types than Sony. However, in practice, I found LG to be slower and buggier than Sony, i.e., crashing. Good luck!


----------



## teachsac

Another note about Panasonic. While they do support Amazon Prime, they do not support DD 5.1.


S~


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Apostate*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15870#post_24054282
> 
> 
> Well, for Netflix AND Amazon, you are limited to LG, Panasonic and Sony blu ray players. I have LG and Sony. LG, IIRC, can tap into PC directly. Not sure about Sony. In my experience, on paper, LG had more features and could handle more file types than Sony. However, in practice, I found LG to be slower and buggier than Sony, i.e., crashing. Good luck!




Don't rule out samsung 2013 players. They offer amazon and *is the only* player I know that offer amazon at 1080p/24 streams and dolby digital plus 5.1 ... Along with netflix, vudu, Hulu, crackle ...


----------



## texas_nightowl

Thanks for the responses on Sony, LG, Samsung, Panasonic. Any specific model recs?


I downloaded the pdf guide for Sony 5100 (I think!) and it only seemed to talk about DNLA, not direct login, unless I missed it.


Netflix is definitely the must have. Amazon Prime would just be nice.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texas_nightowl*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15870#post_24055474
> 
> 
> Thanks for the responses on Sony, LG, Samsung, Panasonic. Any specific model recs?
> 
> 
> I downloaded the pdf guide for Sony 5100 (I think!) and it only seemed to talk about DNLA, not direct login, unless I missed it.
> 
> 
> Netflix is definitely the must have. Amazon Prime would just be nice.



They all do Netflix. Personally, I would stick with Sony or Panasonic or Oppo. Samsung has a reputation of poor reliability with their players.


----------



## texas_nightowl

Well, I'm starting to think I may have to give up the idea of being able to retire the Seagate FreeAgent Theater+. I looked at the manual for the Samsung BDF5900 and it essentially says you "must" use Samsung AllShare to share files from another device, ie. PC. I was looking for info on LG's...and still trying to confirm, but ran across some info that said they removed SMB support in newer models...so only have DNLA. As previously mentioned, I didn't see anything about direct network access to shared folders in the Sony S5100 manual either. So while I may still go ahead and buy a BD player to upgrade from the DVD player for my parents we may have to keep the Seagate around for streaming from my dad's WHS ... unless he really wants to start playing around with installing Serviio or something like it. But they are spoiled from how the Seagate FAT+ has played nearly everything thrown at it and maybe our understanding is wrong, but using DNLA would put the playing/decoding stress on the server, right?


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texas_nightowl*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15870#post_24055474
> 
> 
> Thanks for the responses on Sony, LG, Samsung, Panasonic. Any specific model recs?
> 
> 
> I downloaded the pdf guide for Sony 5100 (I think!) and it only seemed to talk about DNLA, *not direct login*, unless I missed it.
> 
> 
> Netflix is definitely the must have. Amazon Prime would just be nice.



By direct login, do you mean using a network share instead of DLNA? SMB?


In that case, only the new Oppos (103, 103D, 105) offer that.


----------



## texas_nightowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15870#post_24056323
> 
> 
> By direct login, do you mean using a network share instead of DLNA? SMB?
> 
> 
> In that case, only the new Oppos (103, 103D, 105) offer that.



Yes, I'm been doing some more googling, etc. and SMB appears to be what I mean.


Thanks...I will look at the Oppos but we may just have to keep running the Seagate FAT+ for now.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15870#post_24056323
> 
> 
> By direct login, do you mean using a network share instead of DLNA? SMB?
> 
> 
> In that case, only the new Oppos (103, 103D, 105) offer that.


... and Panasonic. But it's useless since they support so few types of files.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texas_nightowl*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15870#post_24056404
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm been doing some more googling, etc. and SMB appears to be what I mean.
> 
> 
> Thanks...I will look at the Oppos but we may just have to keep running the Seagate FAT+ for now.


I would just keep the Seagate. No BD player can match a good file streaming box.


----------



## srinathpreddy


Hello All,

 

I'm currently looking to by a BDP, during my research I came across Blu-Ray Transport & Blu-Ray Player. Could you pl help me understand

 

- How different is a 'Transport' compared to 'Player'

- What are the advantages of each of these

- Can a Blu-ray Transport be directly connected to TV (Samsung 46F8000) via HDMI or does it require an AVR?

 

Based on my reviews DENON DBT 1713 & Pioneer BDT 450 look promising, experts here pl guide me on which one is better and why?

 

Regards,

Srinath.

 

P.S. In about 6 months time I would be investing on an AVR, so Blu-Ray player is my first step....


----------



## teachsac

I'd personally go Oppo over either, especially the Pioneer.


S~


----------



## gibvel

Looking at these 2 players as an upgrade to Wi-Fi streaming. Both seem to have about the same rating on Amazon. I'm concerned about things I've heard about the Panasonic as far as ads and banners and what not.


Currently I have a Panasonic BR player (DMP-BD65 I think) and I've been pretty loyal to Panasonic but most of the reviews I've seen of the Sony get me thinking.


Thanks.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *srinathpreddy*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15870#post_24059741
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> 
> I'm currently looking to by a BDP, during my research I came across Blu-Ray Transport & Blu-Ray Player. Could you pl help me understand
> 
> 
> - How different is a 'Transport' compared to 'Player'
> 
> - What are the advantages of each of these
> 
> - Can a Blu-ray Transport be directly connected to TV (Samsung 46F8000) via HDMI or does it require an AVR?
> 
> 
> Based on my reviews DENON DBT 1713 & Pioneer BDT 450 look promising, experts here pl guide me on which one is better and why?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Srinath.
> 
> 
> P.S. In about 6 months time I would be investing on an AVR, so Blu-Ray player is my first step....



"Transport" means a player that is used not for its extra features, but just for its ability to get the audio and video off of the disc and transmitted to the display chain accurately and without other processing.


It is intended for people with Video Processor devices who want to use that box and nothing else for the video processing. Those who believe their AVRs or displays have superior video processing might use it, too.


The distinction was more important in the DVD days, less so now with Blu-ray. DVD required more processing which was subject to many errors caused by poor implementation.


I don't know that there are any Blu-ray players marketed as pure transports, although those with a Source Direct feature can be used for that purpose: the player transmits the resolution, frame rate and interlacing as found in the title itself, without converting it to anything else. If the player applies no unnecessary video processing, you could call that a "transport mode".


When people on the OPPO threads ask "Should I be using Source Direct?" I say (politely as I can ) :"If you have to ask: no. Just use 1080p".


"Transport" probably has a parallel meaning among audiophiles, but I stay out of that clubhouse.


-Bill


----------



## srinathpreddy

Thanks Bill for the insights.


So, for Blu-Ray there wont be a major difference whether is the Player or Transport.


Also, does this mean that DENON DBT 1713 can be directly connected to my TV (and there is no need of an AVR)?


Which one of this is better - DENON DBT 1713 or Pinoeer BDP 450 in-terms of Picture Quality, Value for Money, Reliability,....


Any other player suggestions (I'm not looking at OPPO or Maratz as they are not officially available in my country)....


- Srinath.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *srinathpreddy*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15870#post_24063786
> 
> 
> Thanks Bill for the insights.
> 
> 
> So, for Blu-Ray there wont be a major difference whether is the Player or Transport.
> 
> 
> Also, does this mean that DENON DBT 1713 can be directly connected to my TV (and there is no need of an AVR)?



If the player and the TV both have HDMI then that is all you need for a direct connection. An AVR would be to control and audio system separate from the TV, or for features separate from disc playback.


-Bill


----------



## PatrickGSR94

Use an AVR if you have a full surround sound setup. None needed if you just use the TV speakers. That's how I've always looked at it.


----------



## jbug

Don't really want to add another player to the rack and I'm not sure of mods either but want a player that is region free for 3D BD/DVD.


----------



## teachsac

Best bet is always the Oppo.


S~


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbug*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15870#post_24065509
> 
> 
> Don't really want to add another player to the rack and I'm not sure of mods either but want a player that is region free for 3D BD/DVD.



The OPPOs can be made region free for DVD with a free software mod, but Blu-ray requires extra hardware. See the FAQ for more: Region Free Modifications 


-Bill


----------



## james16

Hi,


Im about to get my panasonic bdt500 later this afternoon. Is there like an on/off switch for 3D for the player? Thanks


----------



## james16

Can it also be made region free as well for blu-rays and dvds?


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texas_nightowl*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15870#post_24056313
> 
> 
> Well, I'm starting to think I may have to give up the idea of being able to retire the Seagate FreeAgent Theater+. I looked at the manual for the Samsung BDF5900 and it essentially says you "must" use Samsung AllShare to share files from another device, ie. PC. I was looking for info on LG's...and still trying to confirm, but ran across some info that said they removed SMB support in newer models...so only have DNLA. As previously mentioned, I didn't see anything about direct network access to shared folders in the Sony S5100 manual either. So while I may still go ahead and buy a BD player to upgrade from the DVD player for my parents we may have to keep the Seagate around for streaming from my dad's WHS ... unless he really wants to start playing around with installing Serviio or something like it. But they are spoiled from how the Seagate FAT+ has played nearly everything thrown at it and maybe our understanding is wrong, but using DNLA would put the playing/decoding stress on the server, right?



No. That's nonsense. The samsung will work with any DLNA server.


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15870#post_24056464
> 
> 
> ... and Panasonic. But it's useless since they support so few types of files.
> 
> I would just keep the Seagate. *No BD player can match a good file streaming box.*



True but after spending 30 days with the oppo 103d it does a pretty solid job. It may not have the eye candy like a dune media player but it is pretty reliable in terms of local streaming from either SMB or DLNA. Probably more so than any other Bdp I've tried.


----------



## srinathpreddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15870#post_24063827
> 
> 
> 
> If the player and the TV both have HDMI then that is all you need for a direct connection. An AVR would be to control and audio system separate from the TV, or for features separate from disc playback.
> 
> 
> -Bill


 

Thanks Bill for valuable inputs. Yep, player and TV both have HDMI inputs

 

One last question, is there any 'Picture Quality' difference between a Player and Transport? if so what and which one would give better clarity (I believe it is transport, b'cos there is no processing done)


----------



## srinathpreddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickGSR94*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15870#post_24065402
> 
> 
> Use an AVR if you have a full surround sound setup. None needed if you just use the TV speakers. That's how I've always looked at it.


Patrick,

 

I hope you were replying to my earlier post.

 

Yes, as of now I don't have a full surround setup and would be using TV Speakers. So, that was the reason why I requested for info on whether a Blu-ray Transport can be directly connected to TV via HDMI.

 

Also, I have a old Sony Hi-Fi system (RV888D), can I pass Sound from DENON DBT-1713 to this system using analog?

 

-Srinath.


----------



## teachsac

The Denon 1713 only has 2 channel analog audio outs.


S~


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *srinathpreddy*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15870#post_24068574
> 
> 
> Thanks Bill for valuable inputs. Yep, player and TV both have HDMI inputs
> 
> 
> One last question, is there any 'Picture Quality' difference between a Player and Transport? if so what and which one would give better clarity (I believe it is transport, b'cos there is no processing done)



For Blu-ray it will make very little difference either way.


If your player has Source Direct, I recommend not using it unless you are intimately familiar with the capabilities of the rest of your gear. It can make life more complicated.


-Bill


----------



## jimboboy

Is there a reasonably-priced blu-ray player out there that does at least as good a job at upscaling/upconverting standard DVDs as, say, the Toshiba HD-XA2 (which used Reon HQV)? I prefer the Toshiba's upscaling to Oppo's. And I can't afford to buy a separate processor.


I'd actually prefer one that's no longer sold, so I can scoop up a second-hand bargain on eBay.....


----------



## teachsac

Depends on the Oppo model. Outside of Oppo, the Panasonics with the Uniphier chipsets are very good scalers (i.e. BDT220/320).


S~


----------



## gadgetfreaky

I noticed the Oppo 103 is over a year old now. I have the Denon 4520 and the Sony HW55ES projector, and have the Darbee.


Is the Oppo the best DVD player for this setup? $500 seems steep for a bluray, especially one that I feel will probably be updated soon?


thnaks!


----------



## fookoo_2010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gadgetfreaky*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15900#post_24072603
> 
> 
> I noticed the Oppo 103 is over a year old now. I have the Denon 4520 and the Sony HW55ES projector, and have the Darbee. Is the Oppo the best DVD player for this setup? $500 seems steep for a bluray, especially one that I feel will probably be updated soon?



Price can always be a barrier, but if you think that it seems steep, then you are not ready for an Oppo.


----------



## jimboboy

Thanks, Teachsac.


I don't see raves re: upscaling with the Panasonic BDT220/320....can they beat a lesser Oppo (e.g. DV-981HD)?


It looks like HQV Reon-VX never made it into another blu-ray player, alas.


----------



## blacklion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gadgetfreaky*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15900#post_24072603
> 
> 
> I noticed the Oppo 103 is over a year old now. I have the Denon 4520 and the Sony HW55ES projector, and have the Darbee.
> 
> 
> Is the Oppo the best DVD player for this setup? $500 seems steep for a bluray, especially one that I feel will probably be updated soon?
> 
> 
> thnaks!



Why not get a Panny 500 now and wait a few months till CES 2014 to get a sense for future AV trends? I personally would not pay more than $100 for any BD player at this point.


Owner of 2 (two) Oppo 83 doorstops.


----------



## srinathpreddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15870#post_24068656
> 
> 
> The Denon 1713 only has 2 channel analog audio outs.
> 
> 
> S~


Thanks Teachsac.

 

For now, I'm fine with 2 Channel Audio. Any how near future, I'm thinking of complete 7.1 setup.


----------



## srinathpreddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15870#post_24069220
> 
> 
> 
> For Blu-ray it will make very little difference either way.
> 
> 
> If your player has Source Direct, I recommend not using it unless you are intimately familiar with the capabilities of the rest of your gear. It can make life more complicated.
> 
> 
> -Bill


Thanks Bill.

 

I shall research about Source Direct.


----------



## gadgetfreaky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fookoo_2010*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15900#post_24072874
> 
> 
> Price can always be a barrier, but if you think that it seems steep, then you are not ready for an Oppo.










More that it seems like there probably will be a new one announced at CES. I might just wait. What's the best $100-$200 3d bluray player?


----------



## fookoo_2010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gadgetfreaky*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15900#post_24073059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More that it seems like there probably will be a new one announced at CES. I might just wait. What's the best $100-$200 3d bluray player?



There already is a new one, Oppo 103D that just came out a few months ago. As to $200 *BR* players, consider: Pioneer Elite 62fd or the Panasonic BDT-500.


----------



## amcher4u


Please help me decide which blue ray player to buy. 

Set up

Epson 5030 UB projector

Onkyo TX  NR 626 AVR

Klipsch speaker system

LG touch harmony universal remote

 

Looking for 

Excellent streaming capability 

Sound 7.1

3D/1080p

Netflix/Amazon streaming

 

Dont want to spend the money on Oppo. 

Cannot decide between Panny 500 vs Sony 790

Please Help.

Thanks


----------



## teachsac

To be honest, you do not need the dual HDMI outputs of either the BDT500 or S790. You would do just as well with the Sony 5100. it would probably be your best choice with Amazon and NF. Panasonic doesn't support DD 5.1 on AMazon.


S~


----------



## amcher4u

Thx very much


----------



## beekermartin

I have been looking for a new bluray player for bedroom. I currently have a LG BD370 that has worked perfectly since day one. I have a Oppo BDP-83SE in my main setup and a Roku 2 XS for streaming. The only reason I am looking to upgrade my bedroom player is for more streaming options than the BD370 offers. My TV only has 2 HDMI inputs and I don't want to add a HDMI switch just for a streaming player. So I did some research and read many positive reviews about the BDT230 and 220. The BDT220 has legacy outputs as well as no forced ads so I bought one off Ebay. It arrived yesterday and is working perfectly but I am not happy with it at all.


The streaming options are incredibly slow. Once I click Netflix it takes a long time before it even loads. Once it does I have to select which Netflix experience I want, normal or kids. Every time! Then once it gets to the main screen it responds to remote commands extremely slow. Searching between chapters within a show for example there is a delay between each selection. Once I find the episode I want to watch it loads the show at about the same speed as the BD370.


On top of the horrible network interface the drive itself is very loud. I can hear it even while playing a movie. I understand some noise while it is loading the disc but once the movie is playing I shouldn't be able to hear it.


I honestly can't believe how bad it is. Every review I read on it was positive. The network interface is the worst I've ever used. I can't believe not one review I read mentioned it. It is so bad that I uninstalled it and put it in the spare bedroom.


Needless to say the BD370 is back in its place and working perfectly. It turns on fast, responds to commands instantly, loads Netflix quickly. and I can't hear the drive. The only problem is it doesn't have many streaming options and I have to add programs to Netflix using my computer.


What player would you guys recommend I try next? Are most of the current players really this bad?


----------



## mdavej

If you like the 370, you'll love the 3100. It has a far better NF app and is faster overall. But it has no legacy outputs, so you'll have to cough up a few more bucks for an auto HDMI switch. Honestly, you're not going to find an affordable player with good apps AND legacy outputs. So you're going to have to give in and get a switch.


----------



## ChuckZ

I need a recommendation for a cheap Blu-ray player with Wi-Fi built in. Connections aren't important because I just need HDMI only.


I want the built-in apps for things like Netflix and Amazon Prime Instant Video since my television doesn't have those features.


3D playback I don't need since my HDTV isn't 3D.


I was looking at something like the Samsung BD-F5700, but it has some polarizing reviews.


Any others worth considering?


----------



## beekermartin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15900#post_24074429
> 
> 
> If you like the 370, you'll love the 3100. It has a far better NF app and is faster overall. But it has no legacy outputs, so you'll have to cough up a few more bucks for an auto HDMI switch. Honestly, you're not going to find an affordable player with good apps AND legacy outputs. So you're going to have to give in and get a switch.



I don't need the legacy outputs. I just thought it was a bonus that the older players had them. If I decide to move it to a second room or something with an older tv, like I just did with the 220, then I will still be able to use it.


I want a bluray player that has a great streaming interface and works as well as the BD370 does overall. To say the BDT220 was a disappointment is putting it lightly! I can't believe it got so many good reviews.


----------



## gadgetfreaky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fookoo_2010*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15900#post_24073219
> 
> 
> There already is a new one, Oppo 103D that just came out a few months ago. As to $200 *BR* players, consider: Pioneer Elite 62fd or the Panasonic BDT-500.



Thanks! I already have the Darbee so the 103D wouldn't make sense..


I might pull the trigger on the 103, or was hoping one of the ones you suggested is good enough. Are we talking 70% as good as the oppo or is it an even bigger delta in picture quality. Given i'm throwing a 100" picture w/ the Sony HW55


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gadgetfreaky*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15900#post_24076272
> 
> 
> Thanks! I already have the Darbee so the 103D wouldn't make sense..
> 
> 
> I might pull the trigger on the 103, or was hoping one of the ones you suggested is good enough. Are we talking 70% as good as the oppo or is it an even bigger delta in picture quality. Given i'm throwing a 100" picture w/ the Sony HW55


For BluRay discs, you'll be hard pressed to see any difference in PQ between the different players. For upscaled DVDs, however, especially on a 100" screen, there might be more of a difference. You really can't go wrong with any of the Oppos, Sonys or Pannys. The Sony 3100 (no 3D) or 5100 (3D) should be sufficient for your needs, unless you want high quality analog audio or dual HDMI outputs (only needed with a 3D display and a non-3D receiver).


----------



## fookoo_2010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gadgetfreaky*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15900#post_24076272
> 
> 
> Thanks! I already have the Darbee so the 103D wouldn't make sense..
> 
> 
> I might pull the trigger on the 103, or was hoping one of the ones you suggested is good enough. Are we talking 70% as good as the oppo or is it an even bigger delta in picture quality. Given i'm throwing a 100" picture w/ the Sony HW55



The one huge plus with the oppo 103 is the remote that is backlit and is better ergonomically designed. With an ethernet connection, there is Grace Note that will display the vast majority of art work for music CDs as well as the name of the track that is being played. As you may know, all are 3D compatible. The PQ is going to be the same amongst the three. The Panasonic BDT-500 has a pain in the neck to use touch pad (it takes some getting use to), like a laptop, but will play 1.5X audio/video for a dvd or *BR*, but is not a universal player (plays SACDs and DVD-As), and has 7 analog audio outputs which maybe of benefit to some users. The Pioneer Elite 62fd is a universal player but the remote has smaller buttons and is not backlit. The oppo 103 is the best of the three *BR* players, but it is up to you whether or not it is worth $300 more.


----------



## todj

I can't seem to find a Blu Ray player that recognized a 3tb Hard drive which plays MKV files. I currently own the Panasonic DMP-BDT320. I was ensured by Panasonic that it read 3tb hard drives which it does but not in NTFS........Any ideas?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *todj*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15900#post_24079380
> 
> 
> I can't seem to find a Blu Ray player that recognized a 3tb Hard drive which plays MKV files. I currently own the Panasonic DMP-BDT320. I was ensured by Panasonic that it read 3tb hard drives which it does but not in NTFS........Any ideas?



The current OPPOs do (-103, -103D, -105). The previous models did not. (The -93 and -95 had NTFS, but did not support GPT partitioning which is required for discs larger than 2TB).


-Bill


----------



## JBS

Panasonic BDT500 vs. Sony S790: We have a theater with a Sim2 projector and OPPO DVD player. But we also use a 2nd DVD player for more streaming choices (i.e. Amazon) and use the analog audio to feed our Crestron home audio. Have decided after numerous failures that LG players are pretty much junk, so we're looking at the Panasonic BDT500 or Sony S790 since both have analog audio outputs. Can anyone tell me advantages of one over the other, or direct me to a post that does - I think I've read the Pany doesn't support 5.1 from Amazon. Really wanted a unit that also had an IR control jack - but neither of these seem to?


----------



## dryasanne

(my safari chrasges of this site so let me be qucik)


Should I buy the Samasung BDP 6500 or should I buy the Pana 500.


I already own a Sony 790, so I need that kind of quality,


----------



## PatrickGSR94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beekermartin*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15900#post_24073969
> 
> 
> The streaming options are incredibly slow. Once I click Netflix it takes a long time before it even loads. Once it does I have to select which Netflix experience I want, normal or kids. Every time! Then once it gets to the main screen it responds to remote commands extremely slow. Searching between chapters within a show for example there is a delay between each selection. Once I find the episode I want to watch it loads the show at about the same speed as the BD370.



My Sony 3D BRD player (can't remember model, purchased Christmas of last year) as well as my brand new Vizio M501 50" 3D HDTV both use the exact same Netflix app, both of which always require a choice between regular or Kids when you start the app. It didn't used to be that way, it was added several months back. It's only a minor annoyance, but what I'm saying is you probably won't get away from it.


Also some of the speed depends on the connection quality and speed. The Sony BRD's NF app in the theater room used to be somewhat slow with just a wi-fi connection. Since connecting it with a Cat6 cable last weekend it is now noticeably faster. The app on the TV is also quite fast.


----------



## Dodobirdy

Are there respectable affordable alternatives to the Oppo 103D for 

Edit #1: One more caveat, preferably rack mountable.


Edit #2: I have a lot to read


----------



## fookoo_2010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dodobirdy*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15900#post_24081126
> 
> 
> Are there respectable affordable alternatives to the Oppo 103D for
> 
> 
> No, the Darbee itself is around $300 or more.


----------



## todj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15900#post_24079706
> 
> 
> The current OPPOs do (-103, -103D, -105). The previous models did not. (The -93 and -95 had NTFS, but did not support GPT partitioning which is required for discs larger than 2TB).
> 
> 
> -Bill



I appreciate your help. Is there a cheaper place to find them than ebay? They want $1000-$500.......


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *todj*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15900#post_24081605
> 
> 
> I appreciate your help. Is there a cheaper place to find them than ebay? They want $1000-$500.......



List is $499 for the -103. You won't find cheaper new, and not much less used.


You might look at a media player appliance for your MKV files. We have a forum: http://www.avsforum.com/f/39/networking-media-servers-amp-content-streamers 


-Bill


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dryasanne*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15900#post_24080372
> 
> 
> (my safari chrasges of this site so let me be qucik)
> 
> 
> Should I buy the Samasung BDP 6500 or should I buy the Pana 500.
> 
> 
> I already own a Sony 790, so I need that kind of quality,


Panny definitely over Samsung (IMO, better reliability).


----------



## dryasanne

Its roomie remote: "do not buy any Pana 2013 models". The Pana 500 works fine. The 2012 models 220 and 320 works also perfcet on IP control.


So. I cand find any 220 or 320 inn the stores anymore. Only the way to expensive 500.

Thats why I am thinking Samsung.


----------



## 2000army

Hello Gents and Ladies,


I am looking for a 3d BR Player w/ following requirements:


great video (duh)

great sound that allows me to use my audio setup to its potential

Streaming options but I also have an xbox one for that so not a major requirement

$300 range


Setup:


Sony KDL55W900A

Pioneer VSX-1120-K

5.1 Surround (Polk Speakers and BIC Acoustic H100 Sub.



what would be the best way to wire this up as well? (video and sound through HDMI?, Optical?)


----------



## dryasanne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2000army*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15930#post_24084081
> 
> 
> Hello Gents and Ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> $300 range
> 
> 
> Setup


Any


This sounds to be a typical new Oppo customer, save a few bucks and you are there, and you will never regret sspending that much cash.


(I sold my old 9x Oppo, now I regret deeply, but now I cant afford them anymore, uffda!)


----------



## ackpffft


I have a Pioneer SC-1222K Amp and Panasonic TC-P65VT60 television. 

I'd like a good picture and 3D w/out breaking the bank.

 

I seemingly have most of the various on-line services covered between the amp and TV.

I don't need analog or a 2nd HDMI. I don't think 4K upscaling will do anything for my TV.

 

So I was thinking that the Panasonic DMP-BDT230 seemed adequate unless the higher end models offered a better picture.

At least this way the remote would be compatible w/ the TV.  Pioneer didn't seem to have any recent offerings that seemed worth the money.

 

Or I could wait till Feb or whenever the new models start to come out...but will that really help the picture much?  I'm guessing the new models will mainly offer more 'smart'  features (that my TV already has) and upscaling at a lower price point.

Thoughts?

 

THANKS!


----------



## ackpffft


^^^^

Bestbuy was selling the DMP-BDT230 for $80 online tonight so I just decided to get it. 

Figured that was a great price and I could always take it back if I didn't like it.


----------



## TomKemp

]I currently have an older Samsung BD-P3600 which has 7.1 analog output which I need but it will not play FLAC audio files and will not read LTH Blu-ray discs. I also have a newer Samsung BD-E5900 which will play FLAC audio files and it will read LTH Blu-ray discs BUT it does not have 7.1 analog output. So what I need is a new player that can read LTH Blu-ray discs, has 7.1 analog output and that can play FLAC files. It does not have to be a Samsung player. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TomKemp*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15930#post_24087173
> 
> 
> ]I currently have an older Samsung BD-P3600 which has 7.1 analog output which I need but it will not play FLAC audio files and will not read LTH Blu-ray discs. I also have a newer Samsung BD-E5900 which will play FLAC audio files and it will read LTH Blu-ray discs BUT it does not have 7.1 analog output. So what I need is a new player that can read LTH Blu-ray discs, has 7.1 analog output and that can play FLAC files. It does not have to be a Samsung player. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.



OPPO.


-Bill


----------



## gadgetfreaky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fookoo_2010*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15900#post_24073219
> 
> 
> There already is a new one, Oppo 103D that just came out a few months ago. As to $200 *BR* players, consider: Pioneer Elite 62fd or the Panasonic BDT-500.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fookoo_2010*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15900#post_24076820
> 
> 
> The one huge plus with the oppo 103 is the remote that is backlit and is better ergonomically designed. With an ethernet connection, there is Grace Note that will display the vast majority of art work for music CDs as well as the name of the track that is being played. As you may know, all are 3D compatible. The PQ is going to be the same amongst the three. The Panasonic BDT-500 has a pain in the neck to use touch pad (it takes some getting use to), like a laptop, but will play 1.5X audio/video for a dvd or *BR*, but is not a universal player (plays SACDs and DVD-As), and has 7 analog audio outputs which maybe of benefit to some users. The Pioneer Elite 62fd is a universal player but the remote has smaller buttons and is not backlit. The oppo 103 is the best of the three *BR* players, but it is up to you whether or not it is worth $300 more.




Since I already have the Darbee. I guess I'm looking for a 3D bluray player that has a good picture. Given i'm doing 100" screen with the sony HW55, does the 4K upscaling make a difference since HW55 isn't a 4K projector?

Thus does the Sony BDP-s5100 good enough (at $89 it's a steal) vs. the BDP-S790?


Is the 103 picture that much better than the sony's given I have the darbee already?


Does the Oppo play MKV files from via DLNA with nice coverart etc? I already have Roku for a great UI for netflix, hulu etc. I was thinking the $400 difference between the oppo 103 & the Sony 5100 I could just get a mac mini, install plex & this would be the interface for all of my MKV movies.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gadgetfreaky*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15930#post_24088377
> 
> 
> 
> Since I already have the Darbee. I guess I'm looking for a 3D bluray player that has a good picture. Given i'm doing 100" screen with the sony HW55, does the 4K upscaling make a difference since HW55 isn't a 4K projector?



No, you can't use 4K upscaling without a 4K display.


> Quote:
> Is the 103 picture that much better than the sony's given I have the darbee already?



No, for Blu-ray they will be much the same.


> Quote:
> Does the Oppo play MKV files from via DLNA with nice coverart etc?



The user interface is very plain compared to a media player. You can push files to it over DLNA and the controller device might have a better interface. The player itself has Gracenote for cover art and info, but does not support local art for MKV.


> Quote:
> I already have Roku for a great UI for netflix, hulu etc. I was thinking the $400 difference between the oppo 103 & the Sony 5100 I could just get a mac mini, install plex & this would be the interface for all of my MKV movies.



That's a good plan.


-Bill


----------



## gibvel

I have, at present, a Panasonic BD-60. And have been exploring options for streaming netflix etc. Right now, with a wired connection, I can get youtube and amazon prime on the 60, however it does not have the ability for Netflix or anything else.


I was looking at the Roku 3 as well as the Panasonic DMP-BDT230 and the Sony BDP-3100 and the 5100. As well as streaming, one thing I'm interested in is quicker load times for Blu-ray discs.


I don't have a 3D TV so I don't really need the 5100 other than I'd like to have a front display. One reason I'd lean toward the Sony is because, with the 2 Panasonic players, both tend to react to the remote at the same time. If you know which buttons to push and not to push it can be worked around. It's a hassle but one that can be lived with.










I also have a Panasonic DVD player that has started acting up ( I usually do DVDs in this player to save wear and tear on the 60).


My thoughts were to get a new Bluray player and move the 60 to DVD duty and have the new player for BR and streaming duties.


I guess my questions are... would I be better off with a Roku 3 and just the 60 or would I benefit, not only in load times, but with picture quality and DVD up conversion with a new player?


If the new player is the way to go which of the aforementioned players (or a better suggestion player) would be a good choice.


I know a lot of you are pro Oppo and wish I could afford one but I'm looking at these as the price range I can afford at present.


Thanks


----------



## fookoo_2010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gibvel*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15930#post_24088690
> 
> 
> I have, at present, a Panasonic BD-60. And have been exploring options for streaming netflix etc. Right now, with a wired connection, I can get youtube and amazon prime on the 60, however it does not have the ability for Netflix or anything else.
> 
> 
> I was looking at the Roku 3 as well as the Panasonic DMP-BDT230 and the Sony BDP-3100 and the 5100. As well as streaming, one thing I'm interested in is quicker load times for Blu-ray discs.
> 
> 
> I don't have a 3D TV so I don't really need the 5100 other than I'd like to have a front display. One reason I'd lean toward the Sony is because, with the 2 Panasonic players, both tend to react to the remote at the same time. If you know which buttons to push and not to push it can be worked around. It's a hassle but one that can be lived with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a Panasonic DVD player that has started acting up ( I usually do DVDs in this player to save wear and tear on the 60).
> 
> 
> My thoughts were to get a new Bluray player and move the 60 to DVD duty and have the new player for BR and streaming duties.
> 
> 
> I guess my questions are... would I be better off with a Roku 3 and just the 60 or would I benefit, not only in load times, but with picture quality and DVD up conversion with a new player?
> 
> 
> If the new player is the way to go which of the aforementioned players (or a better suggestion player) would be a good choice.
> 
> 
> I know a lot of you are pro Oppo and wish I could afford one but I'm looking at these as the price range I can afford at present.
> 
> 
> Thanks



You have to prioritize what you want. If streaming is of great importance, than the Roku is the way to go because it is a lot better than any interface that I have seen on any of the *BR* players that I have and that includes an oppo. Otherwise, buy a new *BR* player and get faster loading times as well as Netflix streaming.


----------



## gibvel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fookoo_2010*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15930#post_24088797
> 
> 
> You have to prioritize what you want. If streaming is of great importance, than the Roku is the way to go because it is a lot better than any interface that I have seen on any of the *BR* players that I have and that includes an oppo. Otherwise, buy a new *BR* player and get faster loading times as well as Netflix streaming.



We've been using my son's PS3 for streaming Netflix. So I think I could live with the Sony UI for Streaming.


Will I notice much difference in the picture quality between the BR players I have listed and my 60 to really make it worth getting a new player? Also, when you get past the UI is the streaming from the Roku better than that of any of the BR players or is it pretty much the same?


Thanks


----------



## fookoo_2010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gibvel*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15930#post_24088871
> 
> 
> We've been using my son's PS3 for streaming Netflix. So I think I could live with the Sony UI for Streaming.
> 
> 
> Will I notice much difference in the picture quality between the BR players I have listed and my 60 to really make it worth getting a new player?



No.


> Quote:
> Also, when you get past the UI is the streaming from the Roku better than that of any of the BR players or is it pretty much the same? Thanks



Just a lot faster with more options for video and audio.


----------



## markhyams

Can anyone point me to the quietest players out there? I'm referring to the actual sound of the spinning disc. Few if any reviews talk about this. I have a Sony S5100 that is just too noisy. I've already exchanged it once, and the second one is quieter, but still not anywhere close to silent. I'm hoping to keep it under $300, so the Oppo line is not really an option. The marketing material for the Marantz UD5007 mentions how quiet it is, and is available for around that price, but I'm wondering what other options there are.


I am upgrading from a Sony S550 (almost five years old now!) mainly because of disc-loading speed and I'd like to be able play SACDs also (DSD over HDMI).


Thanks for your help!


Mark


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markhyams*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15930#post_24094052
> 
> 
> Can anyone point me to the quietest players out there? I'm referring to the actual sound of the spinning disc. Few if any reviews talk about this. I have a Sony S5100 that is just too noisy. I've already exchanged it once, and the second one is quieter, but still not anywhere close to silent. I'm hoping to keep it under $300, so the Oppo line is not really an option. The marketing material for the Marantz UD5007 mentions how quiet it is, and is available for around that price, but I'm wondering what other options there are.
> 
> 
> I am upgrading from a Sony S550 (almost five years old now!) mainly because of disc-loading speed and I'd like to be able play SACDs also (DSD over HDMI).
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> Mark



As you have noted the amount of noise from the drive mechanism can vary across individual players of the same model. A player may also develop noises over time.


I have a couple of the Sony 590s and haven't found noise to be a problem, but I have to think the environment and listening levels are major factors in the perceived noise of a drive mechanism.


Perhaps there is some sort of specialty player with built in sound isolation that I'm unaware of. However, my suggestion would be to consider changes to your listening environment to mitigate this (for example, put the player inside a cabinet or position it further from the listening position). I think inevitably all disc players will have some amount of noise from the drive mechanism that will have to be tolerated or otherwise mitigated. Do you think the 5100 is noisier than other disc players that you have owned ?


----------



## markhyams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15930#post_24100801
> 
> 
> Do you think the 5100 is noisier than other disc players that you have owned ?



Yes, it's quite noisier than my S550. I should say the S5100 is only noisy when playing BDs, not CDs or SACDs. Maybe BDs need to spin faster?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markhyams*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15900_100#post_24100841
> 
> 
> Yes, it's quite noisier than my S550. I should say the S5100 is only noisy when playing BDs, not CDs or SACDs. Maybe BDs need to spin faster?


Is this during playback, or just when loading or at the top menu? If you put your hand on it can you feel vibration? If so, exchange it for another. A well balanced drive will be quiet during playback and relatively free of vibration.


But newer, faster loading drives are always going to be noisier than slower ones. You can mitigate some of it by putting some soft material under the player. I personally only had one noisy Sony. Its replacement was quiet, as are all my others.


----------



## randyc1

My SC -65 does all the Video & Audio upgrades , can't i just use about any Bluray Player and send everything Raw to the Reciever to do all the upgrading ????


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randyc1*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15930#post_24101063
> 
> 
> My SC -65 does all the Video & Audio upgrades , can't i just use about any Bluray Player and send everything Raw to the Reciever to do all the upgrading ????


It depends. If you are an audiophile, you MAY want a high-end BluRay player, such as the Oppo 105 (or other player that has audio DACs that are better than your receiver), for improved analog audio quality. For digital (HDMI) audio, or for PQ, I agree there is generally no need for a high end player.


----------



## Jim Clark

I'm late to the party. I just have an older Pioneer 3-disk DVD player. It's not even HDMI, just component. It's been fine for our needs but is RARELY used. If I upgrade to BR, I want something inexpensive. I don't need 4K and I'm not an audiophile. 3D would be OK, I assume all/most newer BR players do 3D. But we'll just try one 3D movie to start and test, my wife is blind in one eye and doesn't really see 3D. I'll only buy a limited number of BR disks, just special/favorite movies. Want 1080p, that's the TV resolution. Multi-disk would be OK for those few times we put multi-CD's in.


My needs are obviously simple. Recommendations? Thanks.


Edit: I have a new Denon X2000 AVR and a new Vizio M70 LED/LCD TV.


----------



## BillP

Jim,

Sony and Panasonic are the most popular, for good reason (and Oppo, but that will cost you considerably more). Assuming your display is 3D, then yes, go with a 3D player. Recommendations include Sony 5100 and Panny 230. You will need 3D glasses as well. You should be able to get great deals on both players right now (go with whichever has the best deal).


----------



## randyc1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15930#post_24101794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randyc1*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15930#post_24101063
> 
> 
> My SC -65 does all the Video & Audio upgrades , can't i just use about any Bluray Player and send everything Raw to the Reciever to do all the upgrading ????
> 
> 
> 
> It depends. If you are an audiophile, you MAY want a high-end BluRay player, such as the Oppo 105 (or other player that has audio DACs that are better than your receiver), for improved analog audio quality. For digital (HDMI) audio, or for PQ, I agree there is generally no need for a high end player.
Click to expand...



How does the Oppo 103 DAC compare to the Pioneer SC-65 DAC ?


If the SC65 is as good ,... could i buy even a PS4 , to send RAW Data and let the SC65 do all the work ?


----------



## markhyams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15930#post_24100945
> 
> 
> Is this during playback, or just when loading or at the top menu? If you put your hand on it can you feel vibration? If so, exchange it for another. A well balanced drive will be quiet during playback and relatively free of vibration.
> 
> 
> But newer, faster loading drives are always going to be noisier than slower ones. You can mitigate some of it by putting some soft material under the player. I personally only had one noisy Sony. Its replacement was quiet, as are all my others.



During playback and in-menu. Yes, I can feel vibration. The unit is very lightweight and flimsy.


Btw, I'm bummed my topic got lumped into this thread. I felt a separate discussion of quiet blu-ray players would have been useful for many people that don't read this thread (and would've been seen by a lot more people).


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randyc1*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15930#post_24102317
> 
> 
> How does the Oppo 103 DAC compare to the Pioneer SC-65 DAC ?
> 
> 
> If the SC65 is as good ,... could i buy even a PS4 , to send RAW Data and let the SC65 do all the work ?


Yes, most people just connect their player to their receiver via HDMI, so the receiver does all the audio work. Sorry, I don't know how your receiver stacks up against the 103 for AQ.


----------



## rayvd

Hello all -- I currently have a Sony BDP-BX18. I'm sending video to my Sharp LC-70LE640U via HDMI and audio to my old Denon AVR-3803 via digital coax. I could update my receiver, but I do like how it sounds, so am thinking I should find a different Blu-Ray player that does 7.1 analog output for audio.


I'm thinking a used Sony BDP-S550 might be my best bet? The newer Sony players don't seem to have the multi-channel audio output and the Oppo BDP-103 is $500 (money better used to replace my receiver!). I do like being able to stream Amazon Prime Video off my current Sony. I figure I'd lose that with the older BDP-S550, but probably not a show-stopper.


----------



## Rich86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rayvd*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15900_100#post_24104663
> 
> 
> Hello all -- I currently have a Sony BDP-BX18. I'm sending video to my Sharp LC-70LE640U via HDMI and audio to my old Denon AVR-3803 via digital coax. I could update my receiver, but I do like how it sounds, so am thinking I should find a different Blu-Ray player that does 7.1 analog output for audio.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking a used Sony BDP-S550 might be my best bet? The newer Sony players don't seem to have the multi-channel audio output and the Oppo BDP-103 is $500 (money better used to replace my receiver!). I do like being able to stream Amazon Prime Video off my current Sony. I figure I'd lose that with the older BDP-S550, but probably not a show-stopper.



The one disadvantage I found when using analog audio to my receiver was that it is not easy to balance the LFE channel to the rest of the system since the analog signal for the LFE channel out of blu-ray players is about 10db down. Check to see if your receiver permits raising the signal for an individual channel (most receivers seem to only allow lowering the signal). If it doesn't, then you end up lowering all the other channels except the LFE in order to balance the LFE vs. the others. Of course then you have to adjust the overall volume up to compensate - amplifying noise etc. as well. I was running a Sony BDP-S550 to a Yamaha RX-V1 at the time. I found that an unsatisfactory solution and went with a good quality hdmi & lossless audio codec receiver instead (Yamaha RX-V3900) and switched to running a hdmi cable to the receiver.


----------



## BIslander

Most Denons have a setting to boost the sub by 10dB when using the Ext. inputs. My 3805 has such a setting. I use MCH analog from a Blu-ray player, but wouldn't bother buying another one as the high bitrate lossy codecs on BD sound great, rivaling lossless in quality.


----------



## rayvd

Thanks for the replies. I believe my 3803 has the LFE boost setting, but will confirm in the morning. Also, sounds like the Panasonic DMP-BD55 may be another decent alternative to the Sony. Certainly inexpensive enough to try prior to putting out money for a newer receiver I suppose (that Yamaha does look nice though!).


----------



## BIslander

I have a BD55. It's an excellent player, although pretty slow by today's standards. I haven't run into any discs that it won't play.


----------



## HDOrlando

I am looking to buy a Blu-Ray Player for my Sister this holiday season.


Can someone please recommend one that is cheap (Under $90-100), is not annoying and quality?


Any help would be much appreciated.


Thanks!


----------



## Jim Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15930#post_24102126
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> Sony and Panasonic are the most popular, for good reason (and Oppo, but that will cost you considerably more). Assuming your display is 3D, then yes, go with a 3D player. Recommendations include Sony 5100 and Panny 230. You will need 3D glasses as well. You should be able to get great deals on both players right now (go with whichever has the best deal).



Thanks. The new TV is 3D, but as I said, it's questionable if my wife will be able to appreciate 3D. We got passive 3D glasses with the TV. When I saw the demo loop at Costco (after I found someone who could give me the glasses to try), the 3D stuff looked pretty cool. Based on our expected use, inexpensive is the priority. Just spent close to $3k for the TV and AVR (wife said "that's enough!"). I'll look for the deals.


----------



## randyc1

OK I have a Pioneer SC -65 , what Bluray player would be a good suggestion for 2d&3D ??


----------



## rayvd

Confirmed my 3803 has the sub/LFE boost option. I'll grab one of the BD55K Panny's, some RCA's from Monoprice and see how things go. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rayvd*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15900_100#post_24107721
> 
> 
> Confirmed my 3803 has the sub/LFE boost option. I'll grab one of the BD55K Panny's, some RCA's from Monoprice and see how things go. Thanks, everyone.


The BD55 was a fine player in its day, still is of course. But are you sure you want to buy a player that went out of production 5 years ago?


----------



## rayvd

Not at all! (one of the reasons I posted here). Open to another (newer) player with analog audio outs as well... just not seeing too many other than the older Panasonic and Sony's.


----------



## teachsac

Why not go with the Panasonic BDT500?


S~


----------



## rayvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15960#post_24108004
> 
> 
> Why not go with the Panasonic BDT500?
> 
> 
> S~



Nice. Thanks for the pointer.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rayvd*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15960#post_24108013
> 
> 
> Nice. Thanks for the pointer.


No problem. You'll get much faster loading times and streaming apps like NF, Amazon etc. all for less than the 35 when it came out.


S~


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randyc1*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15960#post_24106818
> 
> 
> OK I have a Pioneer SC -65 , what Bluray player would be a good suggestion for 2d&3D ??



There are several possibilities. The simple answer is either the Sony S5100 or the Panasonic 230.


Are you just interested in playing blurays, are you also interested in streaming movies from Netflix, etc... do you want DLNA support?


Some of these will have an impact, but if you mostly want bluray play, those are good choices.


----------



## randyc1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15960#post_24109126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randyc1*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15960#post_24106818
> 
> 
> OK I have a Pioneer SC -65 , what Bluray player would be a good suggestion for 2d&3D ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are several possibilities. The simple answer is either the Sony S5100 or the Panasonic 230.
> 
> 
> Are you just interested in playing blurays, are you also interested in streaming movies from Netflix, etc... do you want DLNA support?
> 
> 
> Some of these will have an impact, but if you mostly want bluray play, those are good choices.
Click to expand...


Are you giving me these choices because the SC65 has strong Video and Audio capabilities ?


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randyc1*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15960#post_24109344
> 
> 
> Are you giving me these choices because the SC65 has strong Video and Audio capabilities ?



The SC 65 is a very good receiver.


If you're choosing a bluray player, unless the receiver is older and needs analog inputs, the assumption is that you are going to use bitstream for your audio transmission format. If that's true, and you're outputting 1080p for your video resolution, then the choice of receiver is not an issue.


With bitstreaming, your receiver will be responsible for your audio processing. It can also process video, but that should not be necessary since with Bluray, or really with DVD as well, the output signal from the player will be as good or better than the receiver can do.


I shut off all video processing in my receiver (a Pioneer Elite VSX-33) since my Oppo BDP-83 outperforms it on video. With bluray, the signal is as good as it can get, so any further processing may complicate things.


So the choices are good for basic bluray play. I have other needs in music and local area network file sharing, so an Oppo BDP-103D would be my choice, but you mentioned bluray, and these players would do you well.


----------



## boca rat

Folks, currently running a Sony BDP-N460 Bluray and an Oppo DV-971H (for UK DVDs) into an non-HDMI Sony AVR, to a brand new Panny 65VT60.


Watching more and more streamed Amazon and Netflix so quality of these is important. Currently have big issues with netflix thru the Sony, so hopefully the newer apps will work better as they do with the TV.


Anyway, no 3D on the Sony. So need a new player but not sure as to what I should get as want quality, but unclear w/Bluray as to the law of diminishing returns i.e. will a $54 DMP-BDT225 give me 95% of the performance of an Oppo 103?


Also, region free would be nice - any experience with this Panny? Note the two models called BDT230...huh?

http://www.amazon.com/PANASONIC-BDT230-Network-Region-Player/dp/B00CELFLA2/ref=sr_1_22?s=tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1387771595&sr=1-22&keywords=bluray+3d 

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMP-BDT230-Smart-Blu-Ray-Player/dp/B00AYB3OMG/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1387813572&sr=1-1&keywords=DMP-BDT230 


The more I look, the more I read the more I am thinking of the Sony 5100 - but is there a big video quality jump to the S790?


Would appreciate some feedback, thanks!


----------



## BillP

When you compare lower end players with higher end players, there is no jump in video quality (at least not for BluRay discs - they will all look the same). What you are primarily paying for with higher end players is analog audio quality (and other features such as dual HDMI outs, HDMI inputs, etc). You won't see any video difference between those 2 Sony players.


----------



## randyc1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15960#post_24109452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randyc1*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15960#post_24109344
> 
> 
> Are you giving me these choices because the SC65 has strong Video and Audio capabilities ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SC 65 is a very good receiver.
> 
> 
> If you're choosing a bluray player, unless the receiver is older and needs analog inputs, the assumption is that you are going to use bitstream for your audio transmission format. If that's true, and you're outputting 1080p for your video resolution, then the choice of receiver is not an issue.
> 
> 
> With bitstreaming, your receiver will be responsible for your audio processing. It can also process video, but that should not be necessary since with Bluray, or really with DVD as well, the output signal from the player will be as good or better than the receiver can do.
> 
> 
> I shut off all video processing in my receiver (a Pioneer Elite VSX-33) since my Oppo BDP-83 outperforms it on video. With bluray, the signal is as good as it can get, so any further processing may complicate things.
> 
> 
> So the choices are good for basic bluray play. I have other needs in music and local area network file sharing, so an Oppo BDP-103D would be my choice, but you mentioned bluray, and these players would do you well.
Click to expand...


I actually have just bought a Darbee a few weeks ago, and now looking like you know, for a Bluray Player with 3D . I just learned about the Oppo 103D 2 days ago??


Darbee alone came to 366.00+ and was thinking of the Sony S790(200.00) ,.... Almost same price as the 103D ??

Since i would like a Darbee , if I could get a refund for the Darbee would'nt it be smart to just get the 103D for the price difference ???


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randyc1*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15960#post_24111255
> 
> 
> I actually have just bought a Darbee a few weeks ago, and now looking like you know, for a Bluray Player with 3D . I just learned about the Oppo 103D 2 days ago??
> 
> 
> Darbee alone came to 366.00+ and was thinking of the Sony S790(200.00) ,.... Almost same price as the 103D ??
> 
> Since i would like a Darbee , if I could get a refund for the Darbee would'nt it be smart to just get the 103D for the price difference ???



Why not just get the Sony 5100?


----------



## randyc1

So i will get just as good a picture on 2d,3d blurays and dvd with the 5100 as a Oppo103 ?

And how about the audio 5.1, Stereo when the SC 65 does the proccesing compared to the Oppo


Why are people raving about the oppo and S790 PQ&SQ ??


----------



## BillP

That's not exactly what I said. I said that (assuming you don't add processing with the player, which you shouldn't - it should be done by the display), then PQ will look the same for BluRay discs, but there can be PQ differences for upscaled SD DVDs. For digital audio quality, they will all be the same (your receiver does the work). For analog audio, that's where the major differences are. I went with the Oppo 105 for the analog audio. Others went for it for the HDMI inputs (letting the Oppo process all equipment, including cables box outputs). If all you want to do is use HDMI for PQ and AQ, and play shiny discs, and stream Netflix, then go with the 5100.


----------



## boca rat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15960_60#post_24110732
> 
> 
> When you compare lower end players with higher end players, there is no jump in video quality (at least not for BluRay discs - they will all look the same). What you are primarily paying for with higher end players is analog audio quality (and other features such as dual HDMI outs, HDMI inputs, etc). You won't see any video difference between those 2 Sony players.



Thank you. Looking like the 5100 will do it - hopefully I won't have the same problems with Netflix as before.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randyc1*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15960#post_24111459
> 
> 
> So i will get just as good a picture on 2d,3d blurays and dvd with the 5100 as a Oppo103 ?
> 
> And how about the audio 5.1, Stereo when the SC 65 does the proccesing compared to the Oppo
> 
> 
> Why are people raving about the oppo and S790 PQ&SQ ??





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15960#post_24112550
> 
> 
> That's not exactly what I said. I said that (assuming you don't add processing with the player, which you shouldn't - it should be done by the display), then PQ will look the same for BluRay discs, but there can be PQ differences for upscaled SD DVDs. For digital audio quality, they will all be the same (your receiver does the work). For analog audio, that's where the major differences are. I went with the Oppo 105 for the analog audio. Others went for it for the HDMI inputs (letting the Oppo process all equipment, including cables box outputs). If all you want to do is use HDMI for PQ and AQ, and play shiny discs, and stream Netflix, then go with the 5100.



Bill put it well. If you already have a Darbee, then it is fine to get the Sony or another player if:


You play mainly bluray
Are not as interested in DVD upscaling
Don't have a problem with having multiple boxes
Don't need to use the Oppo as a video processor for other signals (cable box, satellite box) through its HDMI inputs.
Don't need or want analog outputs.
Don't need its extensive coverage of media files and disks (DVD-A, SACD, Flac, a long list of video media files).
Excellent service and build quality.


If it were me (and I don't have the cadillac of Oppos in the 105), then I would return the Darbee and get the 103D. You've already committed to 360+ to the Darbee, the 103D costs 600, which would mean you're paying 240 for the bluray portion and you have an Oppo.


It's upgradeitis logic, but in this case, in my opinion only, it makes sense.


----------



## randyc1

Yes i agree , if i get a refund for the Darbee, i'll just get the Oppo 103D and be done with it for years !!,


...If no refund , i'll go for a Sony S790 or S5100.


----------



## harrybnbad

I'm so lost with this.


I have the Denon 4520 avr, 70" 550a sony tv, but finding a blu ray player other than the oppo 103d that seems tp cover my needs is driving me crazy.


I had the sony 790, but took it back. For the money, I thought my old fat ps3 was better. So now im stuck getting my next blu ray player at best-buy, got stuck with a gift card on the return.


So. I'm thinking of just getting the sony 5100 blu ray player, and the roku 3 for streaming my personal content from my nas and pc system.


If I'm missing something, please help guild me. With all these HD-DTS audio master this and that. I dont know what will do what.


Thanks for any help


----------



## mdavej

Maybe post in a Denon forum. If your Denon can decode neo:x and the other formats, then any 3D player will work. I have no idea what your Denon can or can't do.


What about Oppo makes it the only player that meets your specs? I don't see any mention of upconverting or analog audio which are the main reasons to get Oppo. And why do you need a Roku for streaming when the players you're considering can stream files perfectly well?


----------



## DefSoundz


Hey guys. I'm looking for the best blu ray player for my situation. I have a 60" Vizio with a really good picture and has the apps loaded. So I'm looking for a player that has really good picture quality. I rather have a model without all the bells and whistles for more performance. I have apps in the teley, so that's one thing the player doesn't have to do. I don't have 3D, so I don't need that either. I don't care if its an older model.The one I read about that kinda fits the descriptions is the Panasonic DMP-BDT220


----------



## harrybnbad

First let me apologize for this thread. "3D player that plays the neo:x audio" Not where I meant to put it. That's what happens when using my tablet.


As for the streaming. I did get the wd tv live today. This one is a keeper. I think it even out does my old fat ps3. Even getting the 7.1 audio rips from my nas. As for the sony blu ray players streaming. To picky for me. I don't mind transcoding on an occasion. But even the sony s5100 player doesn't do as good as the ps3. Which i'm ok with, except the one I got today, seems the drive is way off balance. When it spins up a disc, it sounds like its going to take off. Seems I've heard of a few other people running across something similar. So I may try another s5100 or try the panny dmp-bdt500. I don't really know anything about it. Except its one of the few that still have 7.1 analog output. I've been wanting to give that a try. Then again, I may give the sony another shot though. It actually looks pretty good sitting under my tv. The picture is great, and so it the sound. Except for that noisy disc drive. I wish I had the patience to save up for the oppo......


----------



## Don Borvio

I'm looking for a


----------



## pwlorraine

Are there any blu ray players that today support netflix profiles? I'm in the market for a new player but really want this feature. I've searched quite a bit and only found comments about possible future updates. Any devices have this now?


thanks!


----------



## mdavej

Sony does, not sure about others.


----------



## ChooseLucky


I've just purchased the Panasonic ST60 Plasma TV. I'm looking for a blu-ray player with good 2D and 3D capability and quality, good up-scaling of SD content, and compatibility with any sound system I might buy. DLNA and streaming are not important.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChooseLucky*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15960#post_24129764
> 
> 
> I've just purchased the Panasonic ST60 Plasma TV. I'm looking for a blu-ray player with good 2D and 3D capability and quality, good up-scaling of SD content, and compatibility with any sound system I might buy. DLNA and streaming are not important.


Price range? The Sony 5100 and Panny 230 are very popular basic 3D players. If you want higher end (with analog audio, SACD, etc), the Oppo 103.


----------



## olds97_lss

My vizio TV has a narrow selection of what it supports natively over dlna, so I have been ripping all my DVD's and blu-ray's to work with it. I'd like to get a blu-ray player that will work with the same files without transcoding for my older TV that doesn't support DLNA at all.


My files are avi container with H264 and xvid video codec, some with mp3 audio codec (converted older mp4 files) but most with AC3 5.1 or 2 channel. My Vizio plays these all natively and so far, work well with my serviio profile I've been tinkering with without transcoding so as to keep my PC from getting crushed and allows me to ffwd/frwd. When transcoding, I can't ffwd/frwd.


Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## teachsac

^^^^^^^


You may also ask in the dedicated Sony thread here:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1450585/official-sony-bdp-s1100-bdp-s3100-and-bdp-s5100/2130 


S~


----------



## jamieuk147

BD player with 2 x HDMI outputs. Must support BD 3D ISO and MKV files flawlessly?


----------



## wmcclain

No go on the ISO.


-Bill


----------



## grilodan

Ok guys. Long time, first time here so I hope I'm in the right place.


I'm getting all my A/V equipment upgraded after years. I just got a new ZT60 65", I have a Pioneer Elite SC-67, running just a 3.0 system (2 B&W 683 towers and 1 center B&W HTM61B). For Blu Ray I am currently running a PS3 and a PS4, but am considering moving up to an Oppo 103. Should I or no? The only reason I would would be to get even better PQ and SQ, not to mention better load times, but I'm not sure there's a huge difference in PQ, and I'm confident the ZT will handle a lot of the heavy duty there anyway. As for SQ, I know the PS cannot handle DTS-HD and more high end decoding, but am I right in assuming that an HDMI connection to my high end receiver will take care of that or no?


At any rate, please let me know your thoughts. I'm not convinced it's worth spending more dollars on a new BDP with the equipment I have but you're the experts.


Thanks!

Dan.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grilodan*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15990#post_24135161
> 
> 
> Ok guys. Long time, first time here so I hope I'm in the right place.
> 
> 
> I'm getting all my A/V equipment upgraded after years. I just got a new ZT60 65", I have a Pioneer Elite SC-67, running just a 3.0 system (2 B&W 683 towers and 1 center B&W HTM61B). For Blu Ray I am currently running a PS3 and a PS4, but am considering moving up to an Oppo 103. Should I or no? The only reason I would would be to get even better PQ and SQ, not to mention better load times, but I'm not sure there's a huge difference in PQ, and I'm confident the ZT will handle a lot of the heavy duty there anyway. As for SQ, I know the PS cannot handle DTS-HD and more high end decoding, but am I right in assuming that an HDMI connection to my high end receiver will take care of that or no?
> 
> 
> At any rate, please let me know your thoughts. I'm not convinced it's worth spending more dollars on a new BDP with the equipment I have but you're the experts.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dan.


You''re not going to see any difference in PQ, especially for BluRay discs. You may for audio if you use analog audio outs. For HDMI, you are correct, your receiver does all the work, so if you want a dedicated player (and don't need SACD/DVD-A capabilities), then you can go with a less expensive player such as the Sony 3100 (2D) or 5100 (3D), or Panny 230.


----------



## jpmst3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grilodan*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15990#post_24135161
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting all my A/V equipment upgraded after years. I just got a new ZT60 65", I have a Pioneer Elite SC-67, running just a 3.0 system (2 B&W 683 towers and 1 center B&W HTM61B). For Blu Ray I am currently running a PS3 and a PS4, but am considering moving up to an Oppo 103. Should I or no?



Unless you are opting for the 103D, as mentioned, you will not notice any PQ differences.

Having just received a 103D for Christmas, I can confirm that with the Darbee off there are no improvements in PQ over my refurbed Panny BD player. The differences are mainly in the capabilities I don't need and the Darbee processing which I do like/need.


Don't get me wrong, the Oppos are damn nice and I am in love with mine. But, I certainly would not spend more than $100 on a BD player if left up to me and my wallet. That is, unless there is some specific feature you need/want.


----------



## bear123


My Sony just bit the dust. It worked fine, but I overheated it i think.  Figure I might see if there are "better" options out there on the cheap.

 

Thinking about the Samsung F5900.


----------



## BillP

Bear, I would stay away from Samsung and stick with Sony (3100 [2D] or 5100 [3D]) or Panasonic (230).


----------



## John Frank




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15990#post_24143921
> 
> 
> Bear, I would stay away from Samsung and stick with Sony (3100 [2D] or 5100 [3D]) or Panasonic (230).



Why? I want 2 HDMI and have been looking real hard at the Samsung BD-F7500. Not only are the features, reviews and quality tops, but the price has dropped, like $180 shipped. THAT is a bargain for a top of the line 3D player.


I'm returning my Sony BDP-S790. Just don't care for the lame wireless, menu and a few other quirks.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Frank*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15990#post_24144433
> 
> 
> Why? I want 2 HDMI and have been looking real hard at the Samsung BD-F7500. Not only are the features and quality tops, but the price has dropped, like $180 shipped.
> 
> 
> I'm returning my Sony BDP-S790. Just don't care for the lame wireless, menu and a few other quirks.


Why? Because of poor reliability. There are Sony, Panny, and Oppo players with dual HDMI outputs I would buy before Samsung, but it's your money.


----------



## John Frank




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15990#post_24144438
> 
> 
> Why? Because of poor reliability. There are Sony, Panny, and Oppo players with dual HDMI outputs I would buy before Samsung, but it's your money.



The 7500 is unreliable or the entire line? If you have any bonafide negative comments you can link me to I'd be grateful.


Looking at Amazon, Best Buy, New Egg reviews of those players you mentioned, the Panny sure doesn't look good while the Sam 7500 seems pretty reliable. The lower cost Samsungs do have reliability problems as the readers/buyers on Woot indicate - http://www.woot.com/forums/viewpost.aspx?postid=5658041&pageindex=1&replycount=24#post5658269 


A lot of bad press on the Panny's. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_0_27?url=search-alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=panasonic%203d%20blu-ray%20player&sprefix=panasonic+3d+blu-ray+player%2Caps%2C922 


Oppo is way over priced. Money is not an issue with me, value and reliability are.


Thanks


----------



## BillP

I was talking about the line, not that specific player. If you search this thread for "samsung" you will see many negative comments on general reliability issues (and poor customer support). If you want the best (with the best customer support), it's Oppo. The Panny 500 is an excellent dual HDMI player. The Sony 790 also is a great player (not sure why you didn't like it - if the wireless doesn't work great in your house, it's probably your wireless system and not the 790 - wired is better with all these players, if possible).


----------



## John Frank

Thanks for the input Bill. Gonna go with the Oppo 103. I think with the remote wireless outboard dongle I'll get much better wireless connections by hanging it under the top stair in the chase that houses my electronics. The router is upstairs. BTW, having a door to that chase and putting my electronics in there was a stroke of genius, if I do say so myself.










I can go ethernet but not without doing major work on my custom house, like sawing into walls and such to drop a cable from the upstairs into the electronics room which is below my stairs. Crazy..... when I built a ran cables in the walls for my high end HT rig for dual subs and other speakers (I bi-amp fronts) but forgot to run ethernet. Oh well, wireless is the future anyway.


The Sony would not stay with an internet connection after turning it off. Also got only 3 bars. When it changed layers on a disc the pause seemed forever. Check Amazon customer reviews. Folks are having basics issues with every one's moderately priced fair haired child, the Sony.


----------



## BillP

You can't go wrong with the Oppo 103 (or 103D).


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Frank*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15990#post_24145293
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input Bill. Gonna go with the Oppo 103. I think with the remote wireless outboard dongle I'll get much better wireless connections by hanging it under the top stair in the chase that houses my electronics. The router is upstairs. BTW, having a door to that chase and putting my electronics in there was a stroke of genius, if I do say so myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can go ethernet but not without doing major work on my custom house, like sawing into walls and such to drop a cable from the upstairs into the electronics room which is below my stairs. Crazy..... when I built a ran cables in the walls for my high end HT rig for dual subs and other speakers (I bi-amp fronts) but forgot to run ethernet. Oh well, wireless is the future anyway.
> 
> 
> The Sony would not stay with an internet connection after turning it off. Also got only 3 bars. When it changed layers on a disc the pause seemed forever. Check Amazon customer reviews. Folks are having basics issues with every one's moderately priced fair haired child, the Sony.


You can also use a powerline adapter when there's not a solid wifi signal. Works great for me.


S~


----------



## John Frank

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## PatrickGSR94

Picked up a Sony 5100 last week for our new 50" 3D Vizio TV. Watched Man of Steel in 3D on it and everything looks and sounds great to our eyes and ears. The menus and all are the same as the 1-year old Sony BDP in our media room so that's nice. The apps also work better than the ones included on the TV, so we use those for Netflix and YouTube and the like. Have it connected to my network with a hard-wired ethernet cable. For a budget 3D player in the $100 and under I highly recommend it.


----------



## hericopterpirat


I'm looking for a good bluray player, that can connect to network shares(not just dlna), cifs or smb or whatever, that can play major formats, xvid, x264, mp4, mkv.

 

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hericopterpirat*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15990#post_24151680
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a good bluray player, that can connect to network shares(not just dlna), cifs or smb or whatever, that can play major formats, xvid, x264, mp4, mkv.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.



Welcome to AVSForum.


Price range?


-Bill


----------



## hericopterpirat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15990#post_24151696
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to AVSForum.
> 
> 
> Price range?
> 
> 
> -Bill


Thanks, and sorry,

 

I guess I was looking at the ~70-~100 range

 

Thank you


----------



## ntrisKKT

I am looking to purchase a blu ray player to use with my Denon Avr 1613 and my 5.1 speaker system. I have a budget of $100 and I do not mind purchasing second-hand/used.


I need the blu-ray player to fulfill my following needs. Ranked from top to bottom, top being most important.:
Rocksolid reliability
Linear-PCM/LPCM 5.1 capabilities (Dolby TrueHD 5 Channel, etc.)
Upscale DVDs
Reference picture quality. Correct me if I am wrong, but the PQ difference between reference, top-level and low-level BD players are about the same.



Thanks in advance for your responses,

ntrisKKT


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hericopterpirat*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16000_100#post_24151680
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a good bluray player, that can connect to network shares(not just dlna), cifs or smb or whatever, that can play major formats, xvid, x264, mp4, mkv.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hericopterpirat*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16000_100#post_24153959
> 
> 
> Thanks, and sorry,
> 
> 
> I guess I was looking at the ~70-~100 range
> 
> 
> Thank you


LG or Samsung might work for you. You'll need to confirm. I know that Oppo, Sony, Panasonic and Toshiba don't satisfy all your criteria.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ntrisKKT*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16000_100#post_24154291
> 
> 
> I am looking to purchase a blu ray player to use with my Denon Avr 1613 and my 5.1 speaker system. I have a budget of $100 and I do not mind purchasing second-hand/used.
> 
> 
> I need the blu-ray player to fulfill my following needs. Ranked from top to bottom, top being most important.:
> Rocksolid reliability
> Linear-PCM/LPCM 5.1 capabilities (Dolby TrueHD 5 Channel, etc.)
> Upscale DVDs
> Reference picture quality. Correct me if I am wrong, but the PQ difference between reference, top-level and low-level BD players are about the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your responses,
> 
> ntrisKKT


Sorry, but nothing in that price range comes to mind.


----------



## Rich86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ntrisKKT*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16000_100#post_24154291
> 
> 
> I am looking to purchase a blu ray player to use with my Denon Avr 1613 and my 5.1 speaker system. I have a budget of $100 and I do not mind purchasing second-hand/used.
> 
> 
> I need the blu-ray player to fulfill my following needs. Ranked from top to bottom, top being most important.:
> Rocksolid reliability
> Linear-PCM/LPCM 5.1 capabilities (Dolby TrueHD 5 Channel, etc.)
> Upscale DVDs
> Reference picture quality. Correct me if I am wrong, but the PQ difference between reference, top-level and low-level BD players are about the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your responses,
> 
> ntrisKKT



If I am reading the specs on your receiver correctly, it supports hdmi input & switching & decodes lossless audio codecs (DTS HD Master, Dolby TrueHD, uncompressed PCM). I would recommend seeking out a Sony or Panasonic player in your price range (mint condition used or new). If you go the used route, I would stick with a Sony BDP-S350/550 or later model - or Panasonic DMP-BD35/55 or later model. Be aware that this assumes you have no interest in 3D or streaming (since you did not mention those capabilities).


----------



## mdavej

^^^

I don't think those meet his first requirement.


----------



## heckler40

Just got a new 65VT60 and looking for a 3d blu-ray player in the $200 range. Was considering the Panny 330 or 500 primarily due to speed (if I understand correctly) but concerned about the advertisements. I have 0 tolerance for that. Can someone comment on if they are there and if you can turn them off on these? Thanks!


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15990#post_24143921
> 
> 
> Bear, I would stay away from Samsung and stick with Sony (3100 [2D] or 5100 [3D]) or Panasonic (230).


This was good advice, I tried the Samsung F5900 as I like its "straight" design, was on sale for $120.  It was noisy, lost internet connection a couple times, had to re-enter password to log on once, dropped Netflix a couple times the next day.  Returned within 24 hours from date of purchase and got the sony 5100.  The sony 3100 we had worked great for about six months not one issue, but I think I overheated it.  The 5100 is working flawlessly so far, relocated to keep cooler.  It was on sale for $99.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heckler40*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/15990#post_24158749
> 
> 
> Just got a new 65VT60 and looking for a 3d blu-ray player in the $200 range. Was considering the Panny 330 or 500 primarily due to speed (if I understand correctly) but concerned about the advertisements. I have 0 tolerance for that. Can someone comment on if they are there and if you can turn them off on these? Thanks!



Check out this thread.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1509345/is-there-a-blu-ray-player-that-goes-straight-to-the-menu#post_24151284 


I don't think any player will automatically skip the ads. Some can be manually skipped, and others can only fast forward through them, depending on the disc (not the player).

Unless you need dual HDMI outs (330 and 500), 4k upscaling (330), or 7.1 analog audio (500), you can save $$ and get the 230 (same PQ and digital AQ).


----------



## Rich86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16000_100#post_24158662
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> I don't think those meet his first requirement.



Assuming you are referring to "rocksolid reliability" - I disagree. Most Sony & Panasonic players perform very reliably. I have personal experience with Sony model 350, 550 & 1000ES + the Panny 55 - all consistently work great!


Although finding a good condition used Sony S1000es for $100 or less these days might be a challenge, I expect the other listed used Sony or Panny models can be had used.


----------



## heckler40

Thanks for the insight on PQ.


I was more worried about the ads in the device itself, not the media. For example the TV has annoying ads but you can turn those off.


----------



## BillP

I have had several BluRay players, and the only ads I have seen are from the disc, not the player.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich86*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16000_100#post_24160473
> 
> 
> Assuming you are referring to "rocksolid reliability" - I disagree. Most Sony & Panasonic players perform very reliably. I have personal experience with Sony model 350, 550 & 1000ES + the Panny 55 - all consistently work great!
> 
> 
> Although finding a good condition used Sony S1000es for $100 or less these days might be a challenge, I expect the other listed used Sony or Panny models can be had used.


While my Sony and Panny players have also been reliable, I wouldn't call them rock solid. The need a few firmware updates per year and a hub/spindle cleaning after several years. To me, rock solid means completely maintenance free and no updates required to play certain titles.


----------



## Rich86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16000_100#post_24161377
> 
> 
> While my Sony and Panny players have also been reliable, I wouldn't call them rock solid. The need a few firmware updates per year and a hub/spindle cleaning after several years. To me, rock solid means completely maintenance free and no updates required to play certain titles.



I agree that frequent firmware updates seem to indicate faulty initial firmware development, but the players I mentioned have not needed any firmware updates since fall 2011 in the case of the Panasonic, and summer 2012 in the case of the Sony models and they seem to play anything thrown at them (at least they have for me).

I am aware that some Panasonic players have needed cleaning & attention to lubrication of the laser rails (and experienced that). Fortunately it was something fairly easily done at home.


The Sony BDP-S350 was the very first blu-ray player I bought in 2008. It still lives & works fine in a secondary system in a vacation home. I just finished watching a movie on it . . .


----------



## steves40th

I am just going to get an Oppo. NO drama, just works.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steves40th*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16020#post_24162720
> 
> 
> I am just going to get an Oppo. NO drama, just works.


You can't go wrong with that choice. And they have the best Customer Service if something does go wrong.


----------



## N9IWP

Yes, I have read many threads (and went back a few pages on this thread) and still not sure what to get.


My wish list:


Built-in WiFi - I don't have Ethernet near where the player would be

Good up sampling - to play my existing DVDs

As many net video options as possible (Netflix, Vudu, Amazon, whatever)

Optical audio out would be nice (I currently have a 5.0 audio system - the receiver can do more, but that is what I have the speakers for)

Reasonably fast load times

Anything else I should look for?


Thanks

Brian


----------



## krytron


Looking for a blu-ray player that can play media files right off my NAS (Synology DS212j) WITHOUT having to go through DNLA. Need to play SMI subtitles (mostly Japanese and Korean) and also MKV files. I have a 7.1 channel Pioneer receiver, so HDMI pass-through is required too (I guess mostly players do this though). I don't care about WIFI - wired is OK. For streaming from the Internet, Nexflix is probably the only thing I use, but the more the better 

 

Actually I just bought LG BP530, assuming recent models also support direct SMB/CIFS access, but this model only supports DLNA, and I can't play SMI subtitles through DLNA 

 

Any suggestions? It is weird most players don't support direct network drive access. If I can't find anything, I will just get a WD TV and forget about "blu-ray and media player in one box" solution.

 

I appreciate your advice!


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krytron*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16020#post_24166396
> 
> 
> Looking for a blu-ray player that can play media files right off my NAS (Synology DS212j) WITHOUT having to go through DNLA. Need to play SMI subtitles (mostly Japanese and Korean) and also MKV files. I have a 7.1 channel Pioneer receiver, so HDMI pass-through is required too (I guess mostly players do this though). I don't care about WIFI - wired is OK. For streaming from the Internet, Nexflix is probably the only thing I use, but the more the better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I just bought LG BP530, assuming recent models also support direct SMB/CIFS access, but this model only supports DLNA, and I can't play SMI subtitles through DLNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions? It is weird most players don't support direct network drive access. If I can't find anything, I will just get a WD TV and forget about "blu-ray and media player in one box" solution.
> 
> 
> I appreciate your advice!



Price range? The OPPOs do, but start at $499.


Have you tried embedding your SMI subtitles in MKV, say with mkvmerge? They should work over DLNA when embedded. I've done this with SRT subtitles.


-Bill


----------



## Rich86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steves40th*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16000_100#post_24162720
> 
> 
> I am just going to get an Oppo. NO drama, just works.



Based on what I have read in these forums, if you like firmware updates, you will love your Oppo.


----------



## grilodan

I have to say, I bought an Oppo, kept it for 3 weeks and returned it. The difference to the PS3 and the PS4 I already had was minimal to non-existent in PQ. It was all about load time. My receiver (Elite SC-67) and TV (ZT-60) do all the work maybe, but the Playstations are amazing. Just throwing that out there for those going through that decision too.


----------



## mdavej

... and my $40 (open box) Sony 1100 looks the same as a PS3 and loads just as fast. No reason to spend a lot for BD PQ these days. Even the cheapest players look great.


----------



## KSTC17


I am looking for a Blue-ray player recommendation to hookup to my 2-channel audio system.  The player will hook-up to a 50-inch Panasonic plasma via HDMI and to a Peachtree Nova125 integrated amp via a coaxial digital cable so as to utilize the Nova's DAC.  Given that space is somewhat of a concern when it comes to placing my components in the entertainment unit, I will use the player for both Blu-ray and CD playback.  

 

Are there any units that provide good, jitter free audio output in the sub-$200 price range?  We do not have time to watch many Blue-ray movies and CDs are not our primary audio source - therefore, I am not looking to break the bank on a high-end player.


----------



## pieper53

Howdy folks,


I would like to learn more about the differences between high end and lower end Blu-ray players. I recently jumped into the whole home theater world so there are many aspects to a set up that are new to me.


Anyway, what is the main difference between a $400 player? I assume it's the audio and video quality but please teach...


Is the difference mind blowing to an amateur HT enthusiast? Will one only really see the differences if all of their other components are also top of the line?


My current player is working fine but, like most of you, I am always looking at ways to upgrade my system. I'm looking for the best "bang for my buck" upgrade to my system. As you'll see below, apart from my rears, I invested the least amount of money in my player.


I assume I'll be asked so here is my currently set up:


TV: Vizio E601i-A3 

AVR: Sony STR-DN1040 

BD player: Samsung BD-E5900 


Mains: Pinnacle S-Fit 1050 

Center: Pinnacle S-FIT CTR 350 

Rears: NXG Pro 4.1 

Sub: Klipsch RW-12d


----------



## JazzGuyy

There may not actually be big differences in either picture or audio quality. It depends on the player. Sometimes the differences are only seen with certain formats (such as better upscaling and de-interlacing of standard DVDs or better sound with CDs). The differences are often in features such as what audio and video formats beyond just DVD and Blu-Ray are supported, network and attached device support, higher build quality, greater reliability, better (and longer) vendor support, and other things. If all you want to do is play back basic video formats, then a $100 player is just fine. The only downside may be that it won't last as long or be supported as well as a more expensive player.


----------



## r12rex


Hello all,

 

Looking to purchase a blu-ray player for my home theatre system. Looking to purchase the Oppo BDP103, but am having second thoughts justifying the price point especially if there is something else that would fit my needs at a cheaper cost. Would like something that plays SACDs and has awesome sound quality.

 

My setup for now is as follows:

 

TV: Samsung UN50F6300

AVR: Onkyo TX-SR805

Speakers LCR: Ascend Acoustics Sierra-2

 

Thanks!

 

Kind Regards,

Ryan


----------



## fookoo_2010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r12rex*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16020#post_24172120
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> 
> Looking to purchase a blu-ray player for my home theatre system. Looking to purchase the Oppo BDP103, but am having second thoughts justifying the price point especially if there is something else that would fit my needs at a cheaper cost. Would like something that plays SACDs and has awesome sound quality.
> 
> 
> My setup for now is as follows:
> 
> 
> TV: Samsung UN50F6300
> 
> AVR: Onkyo TX-SR805
> 
> Speakers LCR: Ascend Acoustics Sierra-2



Pioneer Elite 62fd, but the Oppo 103 is a lot better designed ergonomically. As to SQ and PQ they are equivalent and both are universal players (SACDs and DVD-As).


----------



## mark_anderson_u




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r12rex*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16020#post_24172120
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> 
> Looking to purchase a blu-ray player for my home theatre system. Looking to purchase the Oppo BDP103, but am having second thoughts justifying the price point especially if there is something else that would fit my needs at a cheaper cost. Would like something that plays SACDs and has awesome sound quality.
> 
> 
> My setup for now is as follows:
> 
> 
> TV: Samsung UN50F6300
> 
> AVR: Onkyo TX-SR805
> 
> Speakers LCR: Ascend Acoustics Sierra-2
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Ryan


Sony S790 will do it. I have one. Very happy with it


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r12rex*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16020#post_24172120
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> 
> Looking to purchase a blu-ray player for my home theatre system. Looking to purchase the Oppo BDP103, but am having second thoughts justifying the price point especially if there is something else that would fit my needs at a cheaper cost. Would like something that plays SACDs and has awesome sound quality.
> 
> 
> My setup for now is as follows:
> 
> 
> TV: Samsung UN50F6300
> 
> AVR: Onkyo TX-SR805
> 
> Speakers LCR: Ascend Acoustics Sierra-2
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Ryan



The Sonys will play SACD for you. Not DVD-A, so if that's an issue, you have to look elsewhere.


Do you want to connect by HDMI or analog? If HDMI, then the Sony can handle that.


I've got an Oppo and have tried both analog and HDMI, I use HDMI due to the convenience and the excellent sound (bitstream, DSD). I play SACD, DVD-A, bluray concerts and audio.


Except for the DVD-A, the Sony should be able to handle things well. If you bitstream audio, the Onkyo will be doing the heavy lifting. If you have the player decode the audio and output LPCM, then the player does the work. In either case, the Sony should do a good job.


The 10X Oppos are excellent, but depending on your use, they can be overkill.


The things that make a difference are great blu video processing (shared with most bluray players), great upscaling (the Oppos are better than most if not all), great CD / SACD / DVD-A music players (they approach expensive dedicated players in quality), allowing other sources (cable box, game machine, DLNA files, SMB files, Netflix,,, ??) to plug into the 10X box inputs or ethernet connection and be played through their video processor (cleans up the signals well), one (the 103D) lets you have Darbee processing as well.


So if you don't want the extra net server processing, the Darbee, high end platter spinner, use of the video processor for other sources, upscaling, etc... You'd be happy with a Sony that can do SACD.


----------



## vroom_skies

Hey all,

My parents dvd player just gave out and I'm trying to find them a budget blu ray player instead of investing in another dvd player.

It doesn't have to be anything fancy as I'd like to keep it sub $50. They mostly have dvd's, so good up scaling would be nice.

Any particular ones I should be looking at?


Thanks


----------



## PatrickGSR94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vroom_skies*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16020#post_24176426
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> My parents dvd player just gave out and I'm trying to find them a budget blu ray player instead of investing in another dvd player.
> 
> It doesn't have to be anything fancy as I'd like to keep it sub $50. They mostly have dvd's, so good up scaling would be nice.
> 
> Any particular ones I should be looking at?
> 
> 
> Thanks



What sort of TV is it connected to?


----------



## vroom_skies

It will either be hooked up to a Sony KDL-40EX400 or an older CRT tv.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## focker

I am looking for a Blu-Ray player to mount on the wall of a motorhome below a TV so it would need to sit on its side (vertical standing). I have read that a PS3 can be used fine on its side but would like to know if there are any other options at a lower cost that anyone can suggest.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vroom_skies*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16020#post_24176691
> 
> 
> It will either be hooked up to a Sony KDL-40EX400 or an older CRT tv.
> 
> Thanks for the help.



If the former, look at the Sony BDP-S1100. However, that player and most other currently available players do not have analog video outputs, so you may need to get a used player of some sort of older model player to interface with a CRT set.


It probably goes without saying that standard definition CRT sets will not benefit from the increased resolution of Blu-ray. If interfacing with a HD CRT set, you will want a 2010 or earlier player with composite outs to get best resolution. However, the cheaper players do not tend to last long, so that could be a dicey route. You might revisit the idea of an inexpensive DVD player if interfacing with a standard resolution CRT set and there is not a need for streaming services. Sometimes simple is good.


----------



## avjohn

I haven't searched hard yet, but one quick question, is there a specific brand player that plays defective disks better than the rest? With my Panny 310 probably every third disk I get from Netflix locks up somewhere in the movie. If I use my Asus pc blu-ray player they rarely do. Thanks!


----------



## mdavej

I actually thought panny was one of the better ones at that. Have you cleaned the hub and spindle lately?


----------



## teachsac

I haven't had any problems with my Panasonics.


S~


----------



## hoopsrgreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pieper53*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16020#post_24169449
> 
> 
> Howdy folks,
> 
> 
> I would like to learn more about the differences between high end and lower end Blu-ray players. I recently jumped into the whole home theater world so there are many aspects to a set up that are new to me.
> 
> 
> Anyway, what is the main difference between a $400 player? I assume it's the audio and video quality but please teach...
> 
> 
> Is the difference mind blowing to an amateur HT enthusiast? Will one only really see the differences if all of their other components are also top of the line?
> 
> 
> [/URL]




I need a new player for my kids Tv... which is a damn good 61 inch Samsung 1080p dlp... spoiled kids now... anyways. I have 3 blu ray players... the very first I bought was a Magnavox purchased on a black Friday many years ago.. still going strong, and 2 Sonys(bdp-s570, and bdp-s3100) I am just looking for a reason to by an oppo and put it in my theater room, and move one of the Sony's into the LR... but I just cant find a good enough reason.


There will be ZERO improvement in audio, and *if* their is an improvement in video it would be so slight that I or anyone that watches a movie in my theater room probably wouldn't notice. Only the most avid person looking to see differences would see any, so therefor, I am likely to just buy another Sony and call it a day.


So if you are an "Amateur Enthusiast" s you call yourself... I seriously doubt you have a reason to spend 400 plus dollars on an oppo. Now if Money is no concern for you, get the Oppo and know you have one of the absolute best players available, but it will likely only feel the need to know you have one over any REAL major improvements.


JMO


----------



## sonyslave


Gamma adjustment is very important for great image quality.  Anyone know of current BR players that have this setting?

 

My old Panny DMP80 had it, everything is getting too dumbed down nowadays.


----------



## longislandcorey

Hi,


I just bought a Denon AVR 2312 receiver to pair with my Samsung 7 series 55" LED TV. I have a Sony BDP S390 player; my collections are mostly dvds predates HD such as The Rock, Seinfeld etc. In short, I'm using the blu-ray player to play my dvds. The video quality is decent but it's still falls short compare to the native HD broadcasting. Will an Oppo or other high end blu-ray players improve the video quality of the SD quality dvd?

Both the Denon receiver & the Sony player has built in video upscaling processors.


Thanx in advance


Corey


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longislandcorey*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16020#post_24187209
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I just bought a Denon AVR 2312 receiver to pair with my Samsung 7 series 55" LED TV. I have a Sony BDP S390 player; my collections are mostly dvds predates HD such as The Rock, Seinfeld etc. In short, I'm using the blu-ray player to play my dvds. The video quality is decent but it's still falls short compare to the native HD broadcasting. Will an Oppo or other high end blu-ray players improve the video quality of the SD quality dvd?
> 
> Both the Denon receiver & the Sony player has built in video upscaling processors.
> 
> 
> Thanx in advance
> 
> 
> Corey



There may be differences in DVD quality between players, but no player will a transform standard definition source into a high definition image equivalent.


Do you do calibration of your display? That can make a bigger difference than switching gear.


If you want to try the OPPO, they offer a 30-day return. All you're out is shipping.


-Bill


----------



## yellowcanary73

Just replaced my Onkyo 809 with the Pioneer 1223 due to the famous sound loss also replaced my Panasonic 2010 65 inch plasma with the 65 inch VT65 want to pick up a new 3D Blu Ray player with 2 hdmi outputs for when the grandkids stay. I'm using an Oppo 83 now but what ever I get will be replacing the Oppo for regular Blu Rays I'm looking at the Pioneeer Elite 3D BDP-62FD or the Sony BDPS790 3D only reason for not looking at Oppo not looking to spend $500 on a player that isn't twice the player.

Any suggestions on these to players or any others I should look at also.

Thanks


----------



## longislandcorey

Hi,


Thanks for the quick reply. I reckon I'll just stick with my Sony for the time being. Maybe to further dwell on the subject, I hope it's not too much trouble to just shed some light on the performance of an OPPO 103 to my modest Sony.


Incidentally, I've read few articles about HDMI cables. What I gathered from the experts is there isn't any distinctive difference in terms of video quality between a regular A.K.A. Radio Shack cable & a high price cable in the same category provided there is no QC issue with the Radio Shack cable. Some cables cost more than a player especially if one is hooking up 6 to 7 HDMI ports. What's your take?


Thanx in Advance


Corey


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longislandcorey*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16050#post_24187880
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. I reckon I'll just stick with my Sony for the time being. Maybe to further dwell on the subject, I hope it's not too much trouble to just shed some light on the performance of an OPPO 103 to my modest Sony.
> 
> 
> Incidentally, I've read few articles about HDMI cables. What I gathered from the experts is there isn't any distinctive difference in terms of video quality between a regular A.K.A. Radio Shack cable & a high price cable in the same category provided there is no QC issue with the Radio Shack cable. Some cables cost more than a player especially if one is hooking up 6 to 7 HDMI ports. What's your take?
> 
> 
> Thanx in Advance
> 
> 
> Corey



The large majority sentiment here is that economical HDMI cables are fine. Forum sponsors monoprice.com and bluejeanscable.com are good sources.


The HDMI forum has more on this.


When you get into very long cable runs (say 25ft and more) we start thinking about possible HDMI cable issues.


-Bill


----------



## Tacoboy

I just gave my parents my used Panasonic DMP-BD775.

So I'm looking to getting a new Blu-ray player, good chance I will buy it from Costco (Samsung, Panasonic, Sony).

The Blu-ray player will be connected to a Yamaha RX-V671 receiver, using HDMI.

I do not need 3D, but I guess Netflix would be nice to have.

And I will be connecting the Blu-ray player to my ATT DSL modem, using ethernet.

I've always assumed there is not a big difference between the brands.

But I guess I would favor Samsung and Panasonic over Sony.

So does anyone know of any benefits for Samsung compared to Panasonic, or maybe I should be looking at another brand?


----------



## Rich86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16000_100#post_24200495
> 
> 
> I just gave my parents my used Panasonic DMP-BD775.
> 
> So I'm looking to getting a new Blu-ray player, good chance I will buy it from Costco (Samsung, Panasonic, Sony).
> 
> The Blu-ray player will be connected to a Yamaha RX-V671 receiver, using HDMI.
> 
> I do not need 3D, but I guess Netflix would be nice to have.
> 
> And I will be connecting the Blu-ray player to my ATT DSL modem, using ethernet.
> 
> I've always assumed there is not a big difference between the brands.
> 
> But I guess I would favor Samsung and Panasonic over Sony.
> 
> So does anyone know of any benefits for Samsung compared to Panasonic, or maybe I should be looking at another brand?



To each his own . . but . . I would put Samsung on the bottom of your list & Sony on the top (depending on the features you want vs. what the model being considered offers and price).


----------



## Tacoboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich86*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16050#post_24202160
> 
> 
> To each his own . . but . . I would put Samsung on the bottom of your list & Sony on the top (depending on the features you want vs. what the model being considered offers and price).



The Panasonic & Samsung blu-ray players are getting better marks, then the Sonys, at Consumer Reports.

I think Sony has turned into a marketing name, that spends a lot of cash for marketing, then making premium products.

So I guess it's down to the Panasonic DMP-BDT230 vs the Samsung BD-FM59C.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16000_100#post_24204253
> 
> 
> The Panasonic & Samsung blu-ray players are getting better marks, then the Sonys, at Consumer Reports.
> 
> I think Sony has turned into a marketing name, that spends a lot of cash for marketing, then making premium products.
> 
> So I guess it's down to the Panasonic DMP-BDT230 vs the Samsung BD-FM59C.


Consumer Reports is great for some things, but when it comes to electronics, they don't test them nearly as thoroughly as the folks in these forums do. Bottom line is Sony blows the doors of Panasonic in most respects (more streaming apps, better file support, DD5.1 on Amazon, Hulu doesn't crash, etc.). Samsung is a very capable player, but not reliable. I don't know if CR considered that or not. I'd be interested to hear what features put Panasonic on top in the CR ratings.


----------



## Tacoboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16050#post_24204472
> 
> 
> Consumer Reports is great for some things, but when it comes to electronics, they don't test them nearly as thoroughly as the folks in these forums do. Bottom line is Sony blows the doors of Panasonic in most respects (more streaming apps, better file support, DD5.1 on Amazon, Hulu doesn't crash, etc.). Samsung is a very capable player, but not reliable. I don't know if CR considered that or not. I'd be interested to hear what features put Panasonic on top in the CR ratings.



Your right, here on AVSforum there is a lot more details looked into, then with Consumer Reports.

Sony does seems to offer a lot of features that I would not really have a need for.

I really only use the Blu-ray player for Blu-ray and DVD movies, might try using it for Netflix.


Otherwise I do everything else on my Win 8.1 PC.

I have a really nice $300 DAC/headphone amp hook to my PC and several very nice ($300) headphones.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16000_100#post_24204658
> 
> 
> Your right, here on AVSforum there is a lot more details looked into, then with Consumer Reports.
> 
> Sony does seems to offer a lot of features that I would not really have a need for.
> 
> I really only use the Blu-ray player for Blu-ray and DVD movies, might try using it for Netflix.
> 
> 
> Otherwise I do everything else on my Win 8.1 PC.
> 
> I have a really nice $300 DAC/headphone amp hook to my PC and several very nice ($300) headphones.


In that case, I think the Panny is the best choice for you.


----------



## Tacoboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16050#post_24204736
> 
> 
> In that case, I think the Panny is the best choice for you.



The DMP-BDT230 was $30 less then the BDFM59C, so ended up getting the BDT230.

I have a three month window for return if I change my mind.


----------



## griellwe


Hello guys, I am new on this forum.
I am looking for a Blu-ray for my new Panasonic plasma. I am thinking about buying DMR-BWT735EB because of multiroom streaming features. Could you tell me if you can strem live programs from HD box placed in living room to other TV in my bedroom. Is it possible or can I only stream multimedia contents etc.? Thanks


----------



## r12rex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16020#post_24173214
> 
> 
> 
> The Sonys will play SACD for you. Not DVD-A, so if that's an issue, you have to look elsewhere.
> 
> 
> Do you want to connect by HDMI or analog? If HDMI, then the Sony can handle that.
> 
> 
> I've got an Oppo and have tried both analog and HDMI, I use HDMI due to the convenience and the excellent sound (bitstream, DSD). I play SACD, DVD-A, bluray concerts and audio.
> 
> 
> Except for the DVD-A, the Sony should be able to handle things well. If you bitstream audio, the Onkyo will be doing the heavy lifting. If you have the player decode the audio and output LPCM, then the player does the work. In either case, the Sony should do a good job.
> 
> 
> The 10X Oppos are excellent, but depending on your use, they can be overkill.
> 
> 
> The things that make a difference are great blu video processing (shared with most bluray players), great upscaling (the Oppos are better than most if not all), great CD / SACD / DVD-A music players (they approach expensive dedicated players in quality), allowing other sources (cable box, game machine, DLNA files, SMB files, Netflix,,, ??) to plug into the 10X box inputs or ethernet connection and be played through their video processor (cleans up the signals well), one (the 103D) lets you have Darbee processing as well.
> 
> 
> So if you don't want the extra net server processing, the Darbee, high end platter spinner, use of the video processor for other sources, upscaling, etc... You'd be happy with a Sony that can do SACD.


 

Thanks for the detailed response. I ended up with my intial gut feeling after first purchasing and testing out the Pioneer Elite BDP 62FD and bought the Oppo BDP 103. The 62FD is a great unit, but I think the added benefits of the 103 made me choose the Oppo over the Pioneer. I didn't go with the Darbee because after reading reviews it just did not seem worth the extra money to me. Thank you again!!!

Kind Regards,

Ryan


----------



## Kimeran

My PS3 died on me last week so I am looking for a bluray player.


I was thinking the Sony 5100 because they are about $100 now. But would the BDT230 from Panasonic be a better choice? Should I wait for the 5200 to come out at all?


How are the LG players are they worth considering?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kimeran*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16000_100#post_24214776
> 
> 
> My PS3 died on me last week so I am looking for a bluray player.
> 
> 
> I was thinking the Sony 5100 because they are about $100 now. But would the BDT230 from Panasonic be a better choice? Should I wait for the 5200 to come out at all?
> 
> 
> How are the LG players are they worth considering?


If you want anywhere near the functionality you had with the PS3, the Sony is best. LG is good too, and really excels at file streaming. I didn't see anything compelling in the 5200 specs. But it might get the new Netflix interface (pure speculation on my part).


----------



## Kimeran

Does Sony ever update the interfaces via firmware for their bluray players?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kimeran*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16000_100#post_24214896
> 
> 
> Does Sony ever update the interfaces via firmware for their bluray players?


Yes, Netflix on my Sony has been updated a couple of times. It's just not the latest at the moment. I'm glad though because I don't like the new interface as much as the old one. They took too many features away.


----------



## Tacoboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kimeran*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16050#post_24214776
> 
> 
> My PS3 died on me last week so I am looking for a blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> I was thinking the Sony 5100 because they are about $100 now. But would the BDT230 from Panasonic be a better choice? Should I wait for the 5200 to come out at all?
> 
> 
> How are the LG players are they worth considering?



I just bought the BDT230 a few days ago, so far it's worked fine.

I got it because at Costco it was $30 cheaper then the Samsung BD-FM59C.


----------



## Kimeran

Well, I went out and bought one last night.


I got the S5100 from Sony because I had read that the BDT230 has advertisements running in the menu all the time. That kinda turned me off from it.


I was suprised though, reading the manual it looks like the S5100 plays SACD...for some reason I thought it didnt before, I have been very curious about SACD for a while but have not had a player that can play them. So I am looking forward to trying one out.


----------



## Digity8

Looking for a player that has

-Great PQ from Blu ray and DVD

-Great SQ/Bitstream HD Audio Codecs

-No need for streaming/netflix etc, already have a streamer for this

-Easy to use

-No need for 3D

-Around $100-150


Was previously using a PS3 in the past and was happy, but the wife finds it hard to use with the controller.


----------



## teachsac

If you don't need any frills, the Sony 1100 would work.


S~


----------



## Kimeran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digity8*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16050#post_24226607
> 
> 
> Looking for a player that has
> 
> -Great PQ from Blu ray and DVD
> 
> -Great SQ/Bitstream HD Audio Codecs
> 
> -No need for streaming/netflix etc, already have a streamer for this
> 
> -Easy to use
> 
> -No need for 3D
> 
> -Around $100-150
> 
> 
> Was previously using a PS3 in the past and was happy, but the wife finds it hard to use with the controller.



The S5100 I just got last night is currently only 100. It has streaming abilities which you dont need but the menu is very similar to that of the PS3 so there wont be much in the way of a learning curve.


It also has the Sony Triluminos for better color accuracy....though I am not sure how much of an improvement this really creates as I only watched the first part of Man Of Steel last night.


I finally decided on this one because it is pretty much universally praised.


In that price range though you will be getting 3d and streaming features. If you dont want those go with a lower end Sony which will most likely still have the XMB interface.


----------



## nicnic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digity8*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16050#post_24226607
> 
> 
> Looking for a player that has
> 
> -Great PQ from Blu ray and DVD
> 
> -Great SQ/Bitstream HD Audio Codecs
> 
> -No need for streaming/netflix etc, already have a streamer for this
> 
> -Easy to use
> 
> -No need for 3D
> 
> -Around $100-150
> 
> 
> Was previously using a PS3 in the past and was happy, but the wife finds it hard to use with the controller.



Instead of a new player, why not just get the PS3 remote for under $20?

http://www.amazon.com/Media-Blu-ray-Remote-Control-Playstation-3/dp/B0050SX9I2


----------



## Digity8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicnic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16050#post_24227773
> 
> 
> Instead of a new player, why not just get the PS3 remote for under $20?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Media-Blu-ray-Remote-Control-Playstation-3/dp/B0050SX9I2



Good suggestion!, but this player would be for the wife and her living room setup. The PS3 would still be in my area







Having said that tough, is it true that you can use TV remotes to control PS3 operation now? I've been out of it for so long since 2 little kids came along...


----------



## Kamel407

Hello,


I just recently purchased an Epson 5030UBe 3D 1080P Projector and am looking for the right fit for my needs.


Previously I would source content through an HTPC to a Roku 2 player to a TV. I would use PLEX to play any audio/video source I wanted.


Now, since I have different needs and don't have my HTPC or Roku I'm looking for a device that can do everything for me.


My thought is ...


A 3D Blu-Ray player that can play any video file from a NAS (Network Hard Drive) and either upconvert it from 2D to 3D or can play any native 3D video file (most are mkv).


I'd like to be able to capture the functionality of the HTPC, the Roku, and be able to convert to 3D with just a Blu-Ray player and a Network Hard Drive (Wired or Wirelessly connnected)


Is there a Blu-Ray player out there that can do this? I'm not opposed to video game consoles if they incorporate all of these functions.


Thanks


----------



## acolic

Hi,


I have my heart set on an Oppo BDP-103 but it's overkill for what I need.


The dual HDMI and 7.1 output is great I just don't need it since everything is going to feed into my Denon AVR X3000.


So what player out there has the video and audio capabilities of the Oppo without the extra bells and whistles?


Plus can be controlled by a R232 or IP interface.


Thanks


Alex


----------



## Selden Ball

What do you mean by "frills"?

I suspect most of what you call "frills" are included by default on most modern players, so prices aren't going to be lower for devices without them.


I don't know of any that meet your specified requirements that are cheaper than the Oppo. Control automation adds substantially to the price, since it's a limited market, although more and more players are including support for control by smart-phone apps. e.g. the Denon DBT-1713UD lists for about $500. (But contact an authorized D&M dealer directly to get the best pricing.)


----------



## VideoTech

Just bought a Samsung f7500 series TV. Had a Samsung BD5100 BlueRay player but now I want to upgrade to a 3d model to go with the 3d capabilities of the TV. Before I got the TV, the Netflix, Hulu apps on the BR player were cute but now I have them on the TV and I'd hate to buy a player with extra junk I dont need.


Question: Are there any basic BluRay w/ 3d players that do not have the apps? I would like to stick w/ Samsung for remote control compatability but its not a deal breaker.


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoTech*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16050#post_24240510
> 
> 
> Just bought a Samsung f7500 series TV. Had a Samsung BD5100 BlueRay player but now I want to upgrade to a 3d model to go with the 3d capabilities of the TV. Before I got the TV, the Netflix, Hulu apps on the BR player were cute but now I have them on the TV and I'd hate to buy a player with extra junk I dont need.
> 
> 
> Question: Are there any basic BluRay w/ 3d players that do not have the apps? I would like to stick w/ Samsung for remote control compatability but its not a deal breaker.


Nope. They all have all or most of those networking extras. And those with the fewest aren't any cheaper.


----------



## eddyxwb

I am in the market for a good Bluray player that can play MKV file. My budget is between 50 to 200. Thanks


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddyxwb*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16050#post_24244369
> 
> 
> I am in the market for a good Bluray player that can play MKV file. My budget is between 50 to 200. Thanks



Samsung and Sony are pretty good.


They both support most popular video codecs within a MKV. Audio codecs are a bit more problematic ... mainly the HD audio formats. The Sony will play them but its iffy. The player can lock up. However, If it plays the standard lossy audio .... its fine.


The Samsung also enforces Cinavia on MKV files if infected.


----------



## Kimeran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoTech*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16050#post_24240510
> 
> 
> Just bought a Samsung f7500 series TV. Had a Samsung BD5100 BlueRay player but now I want to upgrade to a 3d model to go with the 3d capabilities of the TV. Before I got the TV, the Netflix, Hulu apps on the BR player were cute but now I have them on the TV and I'd hate to buy a player with extra junk I dont need.
> 
> 
> Question: Are there any basic BluRay w/ 3d players that do not have the apps? I would like to stick w/ Samsung for remote control compatability but its not a deal breaker.



These days pretty much every AV piece of gear has streaming abilities of a large variety built in. I get sick of it too because it is so redundant but what can you do?


----------



## jinj

Just got the Sony S5100, it plays blurays very well.

I got it replace a PS3 that died, the 2nd one and didn't want to waste more money on a PS3 when I mostly use it for Blurays, SACD and Netflix.


New PS3s don't play SACD, not sure about the PS4 but I don't think that does either.


I'm surprised how poor and slow of an interface the S5100 has though, so much slower than a that was over 6 years old. The PS3 interface was crazy fast, the S5100 is just awfully slow, feels like I'm in the 1980s.


It does crash sometimes when playing streamed video from a NAS, the only solution I know how to fix it is to unplug it.


I didn't get a Panasonic as I don't want adverts in the menus.


----------



## 03Cobra

I have a PS3 that I use for BR and I think its going out, wont play a few disk here and there and certain BR's the color is all jacked up, splotches on faces just aweful color on some scenes, I need to find a dedicated BR player I guess Oh boy


Im also going to replace my 10 year old HDMI cables... I was looking at monoprice and looking at HDMI cables with Redmere Technology? Is that the cable to get nowadays to hook everything all up?


----------



## Kimeran

monoprice is good. I buy most of my cables from Bluejeanscable.com now though because of the customer support and I know they have a good product.


jinj...I am suprised that you are saying the S5100 is slow, I also just got one to replace my dead PS3 and I find it to be just as fast as the old PS3.


Do you not have yours set up for fast boot? I have mine set up that way and I wonder if that makes a difference with it at all.


----------



## bbanderic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *03Cobra*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16080#post_24247394
> 
> 
> I have a PS3 that I use for BR and I think its going out, wont play a few disk here and there and certain BR's the color is all jacked up, splotches on faces just aweful color on some scenes, I need to find a dedicated BR player I guess Oh boy
> 
> 
> Im also going to replace my 10 year old HDMI cables... I was looking at monoprice and looking at HDMI cables with Redmere Technology? Is that the cable to get nowadays to hook everything all up?



The Redmere cables are excellent, best thing about them is that they're very thin, about the thickness of an Ipod USB cable (up to 15ft), this eliminates the stress on the HDMI ports on your devices, they're more flexible and easier to hide. Monoprice is the place to go.


----------



## butie120

Is there a general consensus out there between the Sony S5100 vs the Samsung BD-F5100? Both are 3D, both with WiFi. I'm trying to figure out which is the better buy. Can anyone comment on the comparison here? They are in a similar price range so that's where my confusion comes in. Any thoughts would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butie120*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16080#post_24252873
> 
> 
> Is there a general consensus out there between the Sony S5100 vs the Samsung BD-F5100? Both are 3D, both with WiFi. I'm trying to figure out which is the better buy. Can anyone comment on the comparison here? They are in a similar price range so that's where my confusion comes in. Any thoughts would be much appreciated. Thanks!


Most here would prefer the Sony, more because of poor reliability with Samsung than any other reason. Also check out Panasonic and Oppo.


----------



## turkeylord

Just bought a Panasonic TC-P60ST60 and I'm looking for a player.


I need:
Viera Link (CEC?) compatible
DVD .iso streaming, jukebox style interface preferred


I'd like:
1080p24 output
Physical buttons on the player, the more the merrier
BR .iso streaming


I'm open to an all-in-one receiver type unit, too, if that's possible.


TIA!


----------



## teachsac

.iso streaming is not supported on any Blu-ray player. If iso streaming is a must, you will need either a dedicated streaming device or a dedicated HTPC.


S~


----------



## turkeylord

Bummer. I suppose I could always re-rip them to another format. Dune HD Smart B1 discontinued?


----------



## jinj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kimeran*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16080#post_24249878
> 
> 
> monoprice is good. I buy most of my cables from Bluejeanscable.com now though because of the customer support and I know they have a good product.
> 
> 
> jinj...I am suprised that you are saying the S5100 is slow, I also just got one to replace my dead PS3 and I find it to be just as fast as the old PS3.
> 
> 
> Do you not have yours set up for fast boot? I have mine set up that way and I wonder if that makes a difference with it at all.



It boots up fast enough, I was talking about the slow menu system once it has loaded. The whole menu system is quite a step down from a PS3 system, but I understand its a different creature.


I find that the player does lock up pretty easily when streaming files from a NAS via DLNA, requiring the player to unplugged and plugged back in.


----------



## Kimeran

I'll have to keep an eye out for these problems.


----------



## olinda cat

Which Blu-ray player will play 1080i/50 formatted all region discs?


----------



## bbanderic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *olinda cat*  /t/1513771/which-blu-ray-player-will-play-1080i-50#post_24258124
> 
> 
> Which Blu-ray player will play 1080i/50 formatted all region discs?



If you can do without the menus, most can play PAL formatted Blu-ray/DVD files from data discs or external hard drives, otherwise you would have to get one of the hardware modded All-region players, which you will most likely over pay for, but if money isn't an issue...


----------



## wmcclain

All the OPPOs will. You can leave the output at 50hz or convert to 60hz.


Years ago Sony and Panasonic players had no 50hz support, but many other brands did. I'm not sure what has happened since.


-Bill


----------



## kraftytwo


Currently, I own a SAMSUNG BD-C5500. It has been my first Blu-ray player and before that I had DVD Players branded Sony, Philips, Panasonic and Gradiente (a virtually extinct national brand in Brazil). The Samsung is by far the best of all I had in terms of video and audio formats playback, back in 2010 when I bought it. 

 

I have been flerting with Sony BDP-Sxxxx series because it plays FLAC and keep hearing good things about it, however I am told that SRT subtitles configuration such as subtitle size or synchrony is non-existent in Sony's players. I have been told the subtitles are also small on these models. The subtitles in Samsung that I have are configurable and they show up pretty rounded and perfect, and you can choose bigger font. I also really like Sony models because they have a volume button in their control and I miss that.

 

Before looking into Sony's models, I was also researching for Panasonic models, but Panasonic terminated their Blu-ray player manufacturing in Brazil. The newer Sanmsung`s that do play FLAC are not available in Brazil. So now I am kind stuck with LG, Sony, Samsung itself or Philips (don`t like Philips products at all).

 

Want a Blu-ray that will play FLAC and is versatile as Sony and Samsung in terms of handing as many formats possible.

I also watch a lot of MKV (h.264/avc/aac/mp3/ac3) stuff, so playing files is mandatory. Network I don't care much.

 

Want to do an upgrade in which I don't end up losing some of the features I mentioned from Samsung.

It should be a budget player, no more than USD 160.00.

 

My TV is a VieraTV Panasonic LCD 42".

I usually hook up HDMI for video, and pull the RCA for audio into a vintage stereo. That's about it!

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Selden Ball

Of the players you mentioned, Sony would seem to be the best option, although it does have format limitations.


If you have a computer with HDMI output, you might consider connecting it to your audio/video systems. Then you wouldn't have any format restrictions, except insofar as some network services (like NetFlix) impose their own limitations on PC clients.


----------



## jeajea

Blu-ray player that can play video files from a network share?


Currently I have a Pioneer BDP-320 Blu-ray player and a Pioneer DV-410V DVD player. I use the DVD player for DVDs because its DVD up scaling is better and the Blu-ray player takes such a long time to load a disk. Also I already owned the DVD player at the time a bought the Blu-ray. I also have a Western Digital WD TV live that I use to play files from network shares. I would like to replace all three of them with a single Blu-ray player that can play video files from a network share. Because I own many more DVDs (vs Blu-ray disks) the Blu-ray player needs to have excellent up scaling (DVD picture quality). I also want one that loads media quickly. To replace the WD TV it needs to be able to play .mpeg, .mpg,.avi,. Mkv, .wmv and .vob files from a network share. It would be a plus if it could also play from a DVD ISO file. I also want a player that has a dedicated zoom button on the remote that works for files as well as DVD and Blu-ray. I will be using HDMI to connect it to my AVR and TV via an HDMI splitter.

I don’t need 3D playback.

I don’t need Wi-Fi. I do need an Ethernet port for the network connection.

I currently have a 42 inch Vizio TV and an Onkyo TX-NR609 AVR.

My target price is less than $150 but I can spend more.


----------



## kraftytwo


It just occurred to me that a LG-BP630 *has everything* that either Samsung BD-F6500 or Sony BD-S5100 have.

 

Anyone here have got the BP630?

 

The reason I am trying to not buy Sony is because of the .SRT rendering which is far worse than Samsungs BD-C5500.

 

I'd like to know how the .SRT external subtitle is shown up on TV while playing MP4 or MKV file. Can anyone attach a photo of that?


----------



## Sladerade


Hi everyone, looking for the cheapest players (Sub-$80 possible? Shopping on Amazon, refurbs are fine) that do the following effectively:

 

-USB port for playing 1080p MKV, DTS-HD MA 5.1 audio and external .SRT subtitles, using an unpowered external hard drive. The more codecs and containers the better.

 

-802.11n Wi-fi with DLNA support, using networked PC.

 

-1080p/24 output a plus.

 

No need for 3D.

 

Thank you!


----------



## SEMIJim

Hope I have the right place. Everything here seems model-specific?


Just threw the 3-year-old Panasonic in the trash & looking for a replacement. Have no biases, save it absolutely, positively will never again be a Panasonic anything. Too many bad experiences with Panasonic. So what's the thinking, these days, about who makes a halfway decent, affordable BD/DVD player? Decent streaming ability a plus, but can do without. Looking more for a manufacturer or model line with (somewhat) consistent good reputation, rather than the latest flash-in-the-pan attraction.


Need coaxial digital audio out for the receiver.


Thanks,

Jim


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SEMIJim*  /t/1515503/decent-affordable-bd-player#post_24298933
> 
> 
> Hope I have the right place. Everything here seems model-specific?
> 
> 
> Just threw the 3-year-old Panasonic in the trash & looking for a replacement. Have no biases, save it absolutely, positively will never again be a Panasonic anything. Too many bad experiences with Panasonic. So what's the thinking, these days, about who makes a halfway decent, affordable BD/DVD player? Decent streaming ability a plus, but can do without. Looking more for a manufacturer or model line with (somewhat) consistent good reputation, rather than the latest flash-in-the-pan attraction.
> 
> 
> Need coaxial digital audio out for the receiver.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim


Actually, you don't have the right place. Please post in the Official Help Me Choose a Player thread. Sony and Panasonic are 2 popular brands for basic players, Oppo for higher end players.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here#post_12573021


----------



## SEMIJim

Thanks, Bill. Missed that. I'll wait until the mods merge this into that thread before commenting further.


Jim


----------



## SEMIJim

Well, so far it's looking like a choice between Samsung BD-F5900 (aka: BD-FM59C) and Sony BDP-S5100 (aka: BDPBX510) . Anybody have any thoughts on the relative merits of these two machines?


Thanks,

Jim


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SEMIJim*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16080#post_24299344
> 
> 
> Well, so far it's looking like a choice between Samsung BD-F5900 (aka: BD-FM59C) and Sony BDP-S5100 (aka: BDPBX510) . Anybody have any thoughts on the relative merits of these two machines?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim


Definitely go Sony. If you don't like Panny because of poor reliability, you'll really hate Samsung (worse reliability than Panny, IMO)! Go 5100 if you want 3D, 3100 if you don't.


----------



## SEMIJim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16080#post_24300099
> 
> 
> Definitely go Sony. If you don't like Panny because of poor reliability, you'll really hate Samsung (worse reliability than Panny, IMO)! Go 5100 if you want 3D, 3100 if you don't.


That's unfortunate. In TVs, wireless handsets and tablets, at least, Samsung's hardware is great. (Their software bloat, poor security and privacy issues are another story.)


I guess we'll give the Sony a try. The fact they interpose their servers between player and Netflix is disquieting (why?), but I the S5100 gets better ratings than the F5900.


I don't care about the 3D. Using it is optional, no? The 5100 (or BDPBX510) is in stock, locally, at both Sam's Club and Costco, I believe. The 3100 is not. Sony's app for controlling the device looks interesting.


*sigh* Personally, I'd like to go with an Oppo. But $500 for a BD player? I don't think so. I wish there was something between cheap as dirt and hideously expensive.


Thanks for the feedback, Bill!


Jim


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SEMIJim*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16100_100#post_24300540
> 
> 
> The fact they interpose their servers between player and Netflix is disquieting (why?).


I don't think they've done that for quite a few years now. Maybe for some other apps still, but not Netflix.


> Quote:
> I don't care about the 3D. Using it is optional, no? The 5100 (or BDPBX510) is in stock, locally, at both Sam's Club and Costco, I believe. The 3100 is not. Sony's app for controlling the device looks interesting.


All the app does is essentially replicate the remote. I used it about 2 minutes then deleted it.


Since I need neither 3D nor wi-fi, most of my Sony's are BDP-S1100's, all of which were open box from Amazon for about $40 each. I also have a couple of 3100's I got last BF for $58 each for places I need wi-fi and DLNA. I have no use for a 5100.


Also realize the new 5200 was just released. The x200 series are reportedly much faster than the x100 series.


----------



## SEMIJim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16080#post_24301291
> 
> 
> I don't think they've done that for quite a few years now. Maybe for some other apps still, but not Netflix.


That's good to know.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16080#post_24301291
> 
> 
> I have no use for a 5100.


Neither have I, but that's what the stores have, so that's what I will... well, may buy.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16080#post_24301291
> 
> 
> Also realize the new 5200 was just released. The x200 series are reportedly much faster than the x100 series.


I knew that, but, again: The 5100 is what they have, locally.


SWMBO is finding all kinds of negative reviews/experiences with the Sony, tho. I must admit: For cheap electronics she's got a much better track record than I, so we may just go with the Samsung, after all, which, for some reason, she prefers.


Hey, at least, that way, if it's a disaster I can blame it on her, right?










Jim


----------



## BillP

SEMIJim, the problem is you'll find negative reviews on every player out there. And of course most people, who own a trouble-free player, don't write any reviews, so the reviews are biased towards people who have had problems.


----------



## tdallen

Hi -


I was going to buy a Sony S5100 to go with our new TV - the features and price looked about right. I'll play around with 3D and may use the online capabilities if I like them better than the Panasonic TV, though they aren't too important compared to basic playback for both Blu Ray and DVD. The thing is, I need Digital Optical Audio Out (TOS Link), and it looks like the new Sony's don't have that. I'd rather not go all the way up to the S790, any other suggestions for decent brand/model in the ~$100 price range?


Thanks


----------



## SEMIJim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16080#post_24302238
> 
> 
> SEMIJim, the problem is you'll find negative reviews on every player out there. And of course most people, who own a trouble-free player, don't write any reviews, so the reviews are biased towards people who have had problems.


Yeah, I know how that works. I've been "around the 'net block" once or twice. Thing is: Reading the reviews: The Sony negatives looked worse than the Samsung negatives.


No matter: Picked up the Samsung. It's back in the box, already. They wanted permission to collect whatever data they wanted on our usage, use it however they wanted and share it with whomever they wanted. Not. A. Chance. In. Hell. Understand Sony will demand the same?


ETA: I wonder how many buyers bother to read, much less understand, the additional terms to which they agree in order to activate Samsung's Smart Hub? Few, I'd wager.


Jim


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdallen*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16100_100#post_24302396
> 
> 
> Hi -
> 
> 
> I was going to buy a Sony S5100 to go with our new TV - the features and price looked about right. I'll play around with 3D and may use the online capabilities if I like them better than the Panasonic TV, though they aren't too important compared to basic playback for both Blu Ray and DVD. The thing is, I need Digital Optical Audio Out (TOS Link), and it looks like the new Sony's don't have that. I'd rather not go all the way up to the S790, any other suggestions for decent brand/model in the ~$100 price range?
> 
> 
> Thanks


For disc playback, Panny is fine, and I think still has optical. Or you could always get a coax/optical converter box. I think they run about $12.


----------



## SEMIJim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdallen*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16080#post_24302396
> 
> 
> Hi -
> 
> The thing is, I need Digital Optical Audio Out (TOS Link), and it looks like the new Sony's don't have that. I'd rather not go all the way up to the S790, any other suggestions for decent brand/model in the ~$100 price range?
> 
> 
> Thanks


The S790 is coaxial out, as well, anyway.


ETA: Or not? Wife spotted an advert for an S790 on Amazon that incl., amongst other things, a TOSLink cable? Why would the seller incl. a TOSLink cable if the digital audio out is coaxial? I wonder if the S790, like some other players, has one-or-the-other, depending upon the market?


If all you want is the BD player, the Samsung F5900 has optical... probably. The 59C we're taking back does. But it you want to use its streaming capabilities, you'll have to accept Samsung's spy ware.


Thanks for the S790 mention. Perhaps that'll work for me. I think I have a coax->optical converter. If not, I don't imagine they're hard to find? (Tho last time I went looking, the first one I bought did not work--even after the vendor swapped it out for me.)


Jim


----------



## Luigi Di Maui


Hello, AVR community.

 

I have been reading the BR forums for a few days, and got very good advice on my planned buy of a new player. Thanks for that..

 

Still I have a few questions that haven't found answers to, and perhaps you can help.

 

I am looking to buy a BR player. Currently I only use a DVD player.

 

My intention is to connect the BR player directly to the TV, and in parallel to my AVR. That would make easier for my daughter (and wife) to watch a movie without the need of use the AVR. I thought I would get that with a dual-HDMI output player, but learned reading the forum that both outputs may not send the full HDMI signal.

 

On the other hand, I was wondering if my AVR is able to bypass an HDMI signal while in stand-by mode, but it is not.

 

So here are my questions:

 

- Do I need a dual HDMI output BR player to get both connections -direct to the TV and also to the AVR?

- Would a splitter do the same work, and I can save $$ and buy a good BR player with only one HDMI output?

- My TV has a feature called ARC, which supposedly allows the sound signal from a HDMI source to be sent to another device. So another way to achieve this would be by connecting the BR Player to that input in the TV, and the AVR to another one. However, I checked my AVR users' manual and there is no mention of ARC compatibility.

- Finally, being my AVR previous to the 3D world, would even in a standard connection (BR Player -> AVR -> TV) process and send the 3D video to the TV?

 

My set up is

 

TV - LG 47LA6900

AVR - Denon 3808

 

Appreciate the advice

 

thanks!

 

Luis


----------



## Selden Ball

Luis,


If you get a Blu-ray player which includes an S/PDIF digital audio output, it'll be able to send 5.1 surround sound to your receiver.


----------



## ryand23


I've currently got an Optoma 3D projector with a screen size approximately 180 inches. I purchased a samsung HT-F4500 blu ray player with surround sound to play the 3D blu ray movies. Yesterday i tried to watch my first 3D movie and the image overlaps and looks terrible. I went into the settings of the samsung player and the screen size was set to 55 inches (the same size as the TV I have). I tried to change it to 180 inches to suit my projector but the maximum setting is 111 inches. Does anyone know if there's a blu ray player out there that the screen size can be set to 180 inches? 

 

I previously watched all 3D movies on my PS3 which worked fine as you could change the screen size. I recently purchased a PS4 but didn't realise it's not 3D blu ray compatible so i need a separate blu ray player that will work. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Luigi Di Maui




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16110#post_24304125
> 
> 
> Luis,
> 
> 
> If you get a Blu-ray player which includes an S/PDIF digital audio output, it'll be able to send 5.1 surround sound to your receiver.


 

Specs around are not that clear in regards of S/PDIF. I'll take that in Account.

 

After further Reading here and there apparently the 3808 doesn't Support ARC, so I'll need to connect the BR player to the TV anyway. Then I can either use the optical output in my TV to send the audio to the Denon, or connect the HDMI Sub output to the Denon. Recently I had to re-set up my sound System for a humble 3.1 instead of the 5.1/71. I had in my previous place, so I my understanding is that I won't get an improve in audio quality by using the second HDMI output, and can live for now with the optical audio connection.

 

Would you confirm the above? And if so, do you have a preference among the main BR players regading audio quality? So far I am considering the Sony 5100, the Panasonic 230 or 330, and the LG BP530/730 -these two "matches" my TV Brand, but I found them pricey for what they offer compared to the other two-.

 

Again, appreciate any advice or amend to my assumptions

 

thanks

Luis


----------



## pelerxws

Hi everyone.

I am looking for a Blu Ray player that works fine with MKV files at 24hz. Anyone advise me, please ?

TNX


----------



## SEMIJim

Well, after reading-up on the various el cheapo alternatives, and deciding I really liked none of them: Just pulled the trigger on a Sony BDP-S790 at Amazon. If that turns out to be a disappointment: I've no idea where to turn. It seems there are few mid-grade disc players, any more.


Jim


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SEMIJim*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16100_100#post_24309284
> 
> 
> Well, after reading-up on the various el cheapo alternatives, and deciding I really liked none of them: Just pulled the trigger on a Sony BDP-S790 at Amazon. If that turns out to be a disappointment: I've no idea where to turn. It seems there are few mid-grade disc players, any more.
> 
> 
> Jim


Not sure if you care about Netflix, but realize the x90 series is worse at that than the cheap models. It won't do the top Super HD bitrate and has the older interface and is slower than the x200 series. Ebay is also a good source for players. I sold my practically new 790 a while back for about $150.


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luigi Di Maui*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16110#post_24306774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16110#post_24304125
> 
> 
> Luis,
> 
> 
> 
> If you get a Blu-ray player which includes an S/PDIF digital audio output, it'll be able to send 5.1 surround sound to your receiver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs around are not that clear in regards of S/PDIF. I'll take that in Account.
Click to expand...

The differences mentioned usually are with regard to S/PDIF output from TVs. Some TVs forward multichannel audio and some don't. Blu-ray players with S/PDIF (optical or coax) all provide multichannel audio on their own S/PDIF outputs.


> Quote:
> After further Reading here and there apparently the 3808 doesn't Support ARC, so I'll need to connect the BR player to the TV anyway. Then I can either use the optical output in my TV to send the audio to the Denon, or connect the HDMI Sub output to the Denon.


The comment wrt Sub output implies that you're planning to get a BD player with dual HDMI outputs. That expensive option is not necessary unless you want to be sure the receiver gets lossless multichannel Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA from BDs. The high bitrate lossy Dolby and DTS audio tracks that are included on BDs and are sent over S/PDIF usually are quite good: better than the audio on DVDs.


> Quote:
> Recently I had to re-set up my sound System for a humble 3.1 instead of the 5.1/71. I had in my previous place, so I my understanding is that I won't get an improve in audio quality by using the second HDMI output, and can live for now with the optical audio connection.


Quality of audio is separate from the number of speaker channels that are used. What you hear from stereo speakers can benefit from high quality audio as much as surround-sound can.


> Quote:
> Would you confirm the above? And if so, do you have a preference among the main BR players regading audio quality? So far I am considering the Sony 5100, the Panasonic 230 or 330, and the LG BP530/730 -these two "matches" my TV Brand, but I found them pricey for what they offer compared to the other two-.


Sony has somewhat better network streaming apps than Panasonic has. Both have a better reputation than LG in terms of reliability. None of the models you mention have dual-HDMI outputs.


> Quote:
> Again, appreciate any advice or amend to my assumptions
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> Luis


I hope these comments help a little.


----------



## SEMIJim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16110#post_24309351
> 
> 
> Not sure if you care about Netflix,


We do, but only because the Roku 3 doesn't give us 5.1 sound. Otherwise we wouldn't care. (And I might have kept the privacy-invading Samsung.) (/me curses HDCP again.)


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16110#post_24309351
> 
> 
> but realize the x90 series is worse at that than the cheap models. It won't do the top Super HD bitrate and has the older interface and is slower than the x200 series.


Can hardly be worse than the Panasonic it's replacing. That thing was horrible.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16110#post_24309351
> 
> 
> Ebay is also a good source for players. I sold my practically new 790 a while back for about $150.


I'll keep that in mind, tho I'm somewhat un-fond of eBay, these days.


Jim


----------



## Luigi Di Maui




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16110#post_24309353
> 
> 
> 
> The differences mentioned usually are with regard to S/PDIF output from TVs. Some TVs forward multichannel audio and some don't. Blu-ray players with S/PDIF (optical or coax) all provide multichannel audio on their own S/PDIF outputs.
> 
> The comment wrt Sub output implies that you're planning to get a BD player with dual HDMI outputs. That expensive option is not necessary unless you want to be sure the receiver gets lossless multichannel Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA from BDs. The high bitrate lossy Dolby and DTS audio tracks that are included on BDs and are sent over S/PDIF usually are quite good: better than the audio on DVDs.
> 
> Quality of audio is separate from the number of speaker channels that are used. What you hear from stereo speakers can benefit from high quality audio as much as surround-sound can.
> 
> Sony has somewhat better network streaming apps than Panasonic has. Both have a better reputation than LG in terms of reliability. None of the models you mention have dual-HDMI outputs.
> 
> I hope these comments help a little.


They do, thank you Selden. btw for what I see the Panasonic 330 does have dual hdmi. But it is not a requirement any longer, since as said -and you pointed Out- I can get decent audio with single one.

 

One of the reasons I liked the dual is because I find convenient to connect Everything to the Denon and then only one uplink to the TV.

 

Now one of my doubts is, I cannot expect the Denon 3808 to pass the 3d HDMI signal right? So will need a direct HDMI link from the BR to the TV anyway.

 

AGain, thanks to you and the AVR community for the useful information and insight.

 

Luis


----------



## S_G7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SEMIJim*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16110#post_24309284
> 
> 
> Well, after reading-up on the various el cheapo alternatives, and deciding I really liked none of them: Just pulled the trigger on a Sony BDP-S790 at Amazon. If that turns out to be a disappointment: I've no idea where to turn. It seems there are few mid-grade disc players, any more.
> 
> 
> Jim



Vanns.com has the BDP-S790 cheaper than Amazon currently.


I recently purchased both the BDP-S790 and BDP-BX510 (S5100). I've being doing some testing between the two and the BDP-S790 blows away the BX510 on DVD upscaling. For streaming, I've only tested Amazon Prime on both so far and the BX-510 is a superior experience with subtitles available and slightly better picture quality, but I need to test more content. The BX-510 also works with my Silicondust HDHomeRun Prime, while the S790 does not. Blu-ray playback is the same to the naked eye, although the S790 has more picture adjustments available. Still have more testing to do so, but so far this has been my experience.


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luigi Di Maui*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16110#post_24310004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16110#post_24309353
> 
> 
> The differences mentioned usually are with regard to S/PDIF output from TVs. Some TVs forward multichannel audio and some don't. Blu-ray players with S/PDIF (optical or coax) all provide multichannel audio on their own S/PDIF outputs.
> 
> 
> The comment wrt Sub output implies that you're planning to get a BD player with dual HDMI outputs. That expensive option is not necessary unless you want to be sure the receiver gets lossless multichannel Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA from BDs. The high bitrate lossy Dolby and DTS audio tracks that are included on BDs and are sent over S/PDIF usually are quite good: better than the audio on DVDs.
> 
> 
> Quality of audio is separate from the number of speaker channels that are used. What you hear from stereo speakers can benefit from high quality audio as much as surround-sound can.
> 
> 
> Sony has somewhat better network streaming apps than Panasonic has. Both have a better reputation than LG in terms of reliability. None of the models you mention have dual-HDMI outputs.
> 
> 
> I hope these comments help a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do, thank you Selden. btw for what I see the Panasonic 330 does have dual hdmi. But it is not a requirement any longer, since as said -and you pointed Out- I can get decent audio with single one.
> 
> 
> One of the reasons I liked the dual is because I find convenient to connect Everything to the Denon and then only one uplink to the TV.
> 
> 
> Now one of my doubts is, I cannot expect the Denon 3808 to pass the 3d HDMI signal right? So will need a direct HDMI link from the BR to the TV anyway.
Click to expand...

Right


> Quote:
> AGain, thanks to you and the AVR community for the useful information and insight.
> 
> 
> Luis


You're very welcome.


----------



## HockeyoAJB


Does anyone have any experience with the new Sony BDP-6200 dual core 4K upscaling Bluray player?

http://store.sony.com/sony-dual-core-blu-ray-disc-player-4k-upscaling-zid27-BDPS6200/cat-27-catid-All-Blu-ray-DVD-Players

 

Mostly interested in how fast its load time and menus are compared to other dual core players and the quality of its streaming apps/interface compared to the Sony BDP-S5100.  Not terribly worried about the 4K scaling as I don't have a 4K display yet and, by the time I do, there will certainly be better 4K scalers built into the displays.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HockeyoAJB*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16110#post_24310903
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the new Sony BDP-6200 dual core 4K upscaling Bluray player?
> http://store.sony.com/sony-dual-core-blu-ray-disc-player-4k-upscaling-zid27-BDPS6200/cat-27-catid-All-Blu-ray-DVD-Players
> 
> 
> Mostly interested in how fast its load time and menus are compared to other dual core players and the quality of its streaming apps/interface compared to the Sony BDP-S5100.  Not terribly worried about the 4K scaling as I don't have a 4K display yet and, by the time I do, there will certainly be better 4K scalers built into the displays.


You'd be better off asking in the official Sony thread.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1510243/official-sony-bdp-s1200-bdp-s3200-bdp-s5200-and-bdp-s6200 


S~


----------



## wookiee2cu

So here is my question, I just got a Samsung UN55F9000 4K TV and looking to get a Blu-Ray player. I'm looking at the Samsung BD-F7500, my question is does it really matter if the HDMI connection is 2.0 as I'm under the impression that Blu-Ray discs are not large enough to hold 4k content (file size wise for say your standard 2 hour movie)? I know 4k is not the mainstream right now and not really an issue but would be a little bummed spending the money now and having them come out next year when I can wait for a few more months and get a unit with HDMI 2.0 in it instead of the current 1.4. Just curious if I'm missing anything with purchasing now, thanks!


----------



## aaronwt

Just get a player now since they are not very expensive and you can enjoy current BDs now. And when the new 4K format BD players come out toward the end of the year, purchase one of those.


----------



## opopanax666

Hi everyone,


Price of a Dune HD Base 3D is $400/€300/£250, and this does (apparently) everything I need it to do, but was wondering if there was maybe a Blu-ray player that does the same for less. I wouldn't even use it for Blu-rays, only for NAS content.


So, what I would need:
can connect to my NAS (NTFS, W7, 13TB over 3Ware 9650SE, LAN-cables, not WiFi);
can play Flac over network;
can play AVI, MP4, MKV over the network, with all kinds of standards in the container formats (AVS, AAC, AC3, H.264,... you know what I mean);
can decode TrueHD & DTS-HD MA to (L)PCM 7.1;
no need for online content;
no need for 3D.


I thought the Pana BDT220 was the answer, but digging a bit deeper, I found it had problems with MKV over network, so no go.


Anybody know of a player that would do the above for less than the Dune?


TIA for any feedback!


----------



## SEMIJim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *S_G7*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16110#post_24310367
> 
> 
> Vanns.com has the BDP-S790 cheaper than Amazon currently.


I'd already ordered from Amazon. I probably would have, still, even had I not yet done so. I tend to stick with vendors, unless they give me a reason to leave them.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *S_G7*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16110#post_24310367
> 
> 
> I recently purchased both the BDP-S790 and BDP-BX510 (S5100). I've being doing some testing between the two and the BDP-S790 blows away the BX510 on DVD upscaling. For streaming, I've only tested Amazon Prime on both so far and the BX-510 is a superior experience with subtitles available and slightly better picture quality, but I need to test more content. The BX-510 also works with my Silicondust HDHomeRun Prime, while the S790 does not. Blu-ray playback is the same to the naked eye, although the S790 has more picture adjustments available. Still have more testing to do so, but so far this has been my experience.


We don't have either AP or whatever the Silicondust thing is. (We've looked at AP several times and the numbers just don't add up, for our needs.)


Anyway... it arrived yesterday. Got a chance to hook it up and play with it a little bit, last night. Early impressions:
Call me old fashioned, but the thing has heft. I like heft. I like metal in my chassis.
Good looking device, to my eye. The Sx1xx and Sx2xx series, being all plastic, with that pyramid thing going on? Do not like. At all. (Why do mfgrs keep putting cheap-looking, glossy black finishes on things?)
Setup was straight-forward, as was the firmware update.
I saw nothing in the EULA that scared me away, like Samsung did with their "you agree to massive privacy invasions" agreement.
Netflix seemed to work okay. Played with it only briefly. Looks like there's lots of other streaming options? (Watched an episode of _Dilbert_ on _Crackle_.)
Tried a couple BDs. They both loaded, ran and looked good. Didn't try a DVD, yet. Perhaps tonight.
One thing I found interesting: The TV (Samsung LN47D630) "saw" the S790 come on and turn off _far_ faster than it used to "see" the Panasonic DMP-BDT210 we used to have, or, in fact, the Samsung BD-FM59C (BDP-F5900) we briefly tried.
I may have been imagining it, but the opening scenes in _Sherlock Holmes_ (the 2009 one with Robert Downey, Jr.) looked _much_ more impressive than I recall from watching it with our old Panasonic BD player?
Oh yeah: It's TOSLink








Overall: It seems to be much faster, in all respects, than either of the above-two mentioned players. (Which I expected.)
I can't speak to the WiFi performance. I have it hooked up via a wired connection from a 5GHz wireless bridge. (The Panasonic 210's WiFi performance sucked, which is why I installed the bridge.)
The remote is "just ok." It's laid out well, and neither too big nor too small, but the buttons are kind of shallow, and seem to require pressing "with authority."


So far I'm thinking we made the Right Decision on jumping on a Sony BDP-S790 while we still could. Only time will tell, I suppose.


Jim


----------



## Dino Dave

Hey everybody, I thought I'd buy the Samsung F5900 based on CNET's review, but after seeing one in person I had to pass. It just looks and feels way too cheap. Judging by some of the complaints in the F5900 thread, I'm glad I didn't buy it.


Now I'm looking at the Sony S790 and the Panasonic BDT500.


Here's what I care about the most:


1. A/V Performance (no-brainer)

2. Build quality. Like Jim, I want some heft. I also don't want to hear any weird noises like "chirping" sounds people complain about in the F5900 thread.

3. Optical Digital Out/TOSLINK

4. Streams Vudu and Amazon Instant Video well, easily, and quickly. (My Amazon requirement eliminates OPPO and every other smaller brand, since unfortunately Amazon is only supported by the big brands.....and I really can't use the Roku streaming stick since my wireless internet is weak)

5. Decent DVD upscaling


I don't care about Wi-Fi performance since I plan on going wired. I also don't care about 4K upscaling or 3D.


I realize the Panasonic has a weird touchpad remote, but if that's the only issue I'd be fine with that. Does the Sony S790 have any issues?


*I'm also patient, if it looks like something significantly better is coming out in in the next few months.


Any help/advice would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Urlacher5454

If anyone is in the market for a BDP-S790 Vanns.com has the player available for $198 with free shipping and no tax in most states.


----------



## SEMIJim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dino Dave*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16110#post_24330222
> 
> 
> Hey everybody, I thought I'd buy the Samsung F5900 based on CNET's review, but after seeing one in person I had to pass. It just looks and feels way too cheap. Judging by some of the complaints in the F5900 thread, I'm glad I didn't buy it.
> 
> 
> Now I'm looking at the Sony S790 and the Panasonic BDT500.


I'm Panasonic-adverse. We've had at least three of their DVD recorders--four, if you count the one that was finally replaced under extended warranty, and every one of them has been brain dead. Against my better judgement: We went with a Panasonic BD player. That lasted only 2-1/2 years before it started misbehaving. It's headed for a land-fill, now. I've _read_ that Panasonic's latest stunt is to riddle their menus with adverts. (Tho I think you can turn them off--for now.) Taken all together: Panasonic is machina non grata in our household.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dino Dave*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16110#post_24330222
> 
> 
> Here's what I care about the most:
> 
> 
> 1. A/V Performance (no-brainer)
> 
> 2. Build quality. Like Jim, I want some heft. I also don't want to hear any weird noises like "chirping" sounds people complain about in the F5900 thread.
> 
> 3. Optical Digital Out/TOSLINK
> 
> 4. Streams Vudu and Amazon Instant Video well, easily, and quickly. (My Amazon requirement eliminates OPPO and every other smaller brand, since unfortunately Amazon is only supported by the big brands.....and I really can't use the Roku streaming stick since my wireless internet is weak)
> 
> 5. Decent DVD upscaling


Tho we've had our S790 only a short while, I've put it through all its paces. 1 & 2 appear to be satisfied by the Sony BDP-S790. Item #3: It does have optical digital out and I'm using it. As for 5: Our TV is "only" a 47", and we sit 10' to 12' away, so I don't know as we'd necessarily notice, but I've _read_ it has terrific DVD upscaling. We watched _The Mask of Zorro_ on DVD, last night, and it looked as visually stunning as ever. Can't help you with item #4. We subscribe to neither of those services. Worked flawlessly with Netflix and Crackle, however.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dino Dave*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16110#post_24330222
> 
> 
> I don't care about Wi-Fi performance since I plan on going wired. I also don't care about 4K upscaling or 3D.


Same here.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dino Dave*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16110#post_24330222
> 
> 
> Does the Sony S790 have any issues?


Read the Official 2012 Sony BDP-S790 Thread . Nothing's perfect










Personally: I'm pleased with our decision, so far.


HTH,

Jim


----------



## mwg47x

I am in the market for a BluRay player (looking at the Oppo 103/103d) and have a few questions.

Right now I have a cheap Onkyo DVD player, and a DirecTV HR20-700. These two items are plugged into a Denon 3313ci via HDMI that feeds a Panasonic 55ST50 via HDMI.

A Roku 3 is on the way.


I’m getting the Roku mainly for its Plex app to stream mp4 and mkv files off a server.

The Panny can stream Netflix and Amazon but I hear the Roku is better at this, so I will be using the Roku for that as well.


The Denon has video conversion and scaling that isn’t bad IMO


Right now I have a bunch of standard DVD’s and no BluRays. That will change. I do intend to build a good BluRay library. I also have several hundred audio Cd’s that I play, so the BluRay player I buy will have that duty as well. Most are also on the server as mp3 files though and that is how they will be played most of the time.

Pretty standard stuff.


My question for you folks is this:

Should I just buy a lower price point BluRay player and hook it into the Denon and let that do my video processing?

Or would you buy the Oppo and hook the DVR and Roku into it and use its video processing capabilities, turning off the video processing features in the Denon of course.


I’m not afraid to pay for the best capabilities, performance and PQ but I also don’t want to waste money needlessly. As a newbie to this, all the info out there gets a little overwhelming.


Thoughts?


----------



## Rique Johnson


Hi All,

 

I just ordered the Denon AVR-X3000.  I'm looking purchase a bluray player.  My question is...is it best to stay with the Denon brand for the bluray player?  Do I gain something by going Denon/Denon or will Denon/another brand be just as good?

Any recomendations for bluray players to go with the Denon AVR is greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## seggers

So I have a PS3, perfectly adequate BD player. Does pretty much everything I need. However, upgrade fever has bitten and I am thinking of new toys. The one item that holds me back from getting another player isn't really any of the short comings of the PS3, but something that it does do that others don't seem to.


It has a PC streaming program called PS3 Media Server, that can transpose formats that the PS3 won't play, into something that it will.


I've looked at the Oppo 103, a couple of Panny's and even the PS4 (which seems to have a cold thread) and I don't see one that will either play pretty much any file format that streamed to it or one with an external transpose/streaming suite.


So my question is; is there a unit out there that does what the PS3 does, in the way of streaming media?


Seggers


----------



## JazzGuyy

The Oppos will do what you want for sure. The Oppo handles the majority of file formats out of the box. Look at the FAQ in the first posting in the Oppo BDP-103 thread to get info on supported formats. For those not supported, there are DLNA server apps that will provide the support for other formats streamed from your computer. There is plenty of discussion of these in the Oppo threads.


----------



## mdavej

Just about any DLNA capable player can do that. Serviio works a lot better with Sony players than PS3 Media Server because it won't transcode when it doesn't need to. Transcoding may give you a compatible format, but it also greatly degrades the picture quality and puts a heavy burden on the PC running the server. Simply switching to Serviio will give you a much better streaming experience. It works with many players, including Sony.


Oppo can handle more file types natively (no transcoding) than just about any player, but it's very expensive. Panny does the fewest file types of any player I've ever seen, so I'd definitely avoid that brand if streaming is important to you. Sony handles most of the files I've thrown at it. Divx is tricky though. If you have any of those, it's going to require some extra effort on your part to get them to play on a Sony.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rique Johnson*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16110#post_24336758
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I just ordered the Denon AVR-X3000.  I'm looking purchase a bluray player.  My question is...is it best to stay with the Denon brand for the bluray player?  Do I gain something by going Denon/Denon or will Denon/another brand be just as good?
> 
> Any recomendations for bluray players to go with the Denon AVR is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


No advantage to have the same brand player and AV equipment (other than maybe one remote working with both units). The most popular players here are Panny, Sony, and Oppo. What is your price range and what features are you interested in? IMO, Oppo is the best, but has the highest price as well. You don't see many here writing about Denon players, although there are some dedicated threads.


----------



## Rique Johnson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16110#post_24340726
> 
> 
> 
> No advantage to have the same brand player and AV equipment (other than maybe one remote working with both units). The most popular players here are Panny, Sony, and Oppo. What is your price range and what features are you interested in? IMO, Oppo is the best, but has the highest price as well. You don't see many here writing about Denon players, although there are some dedicated threads.


Thanks for the reply.  The Denon DBT-1713UD is in consideration.  So is the Oppo DBP-103 and the Sony DBP-S6200.  I have not researched any Panny's yet.  Basically I'm looking for something that handles the higher quailty audio on the bluray discs and plays 3d well.  I'm not interested in features like wifi or the streaming services like netflix, hulu and such,  My guess is though I will be hard to find a bluray player without those nowadays.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rique Johnson*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16110#post_24342306
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply.  The Denon DBT-1713UD is in consideration.  So is the Oppo DBP-103 and the Sony DBP-S6200.  I have not researched any Panny's yet.  Basically I'm looking for something that handles the higher quailty audio on the bluray discs and plays 3d well.  I'm not interested in features like wifi or the streaming services like netflix, hulu and such,  My guess is though I will be hard to find a bluray player without those nowadays.


Yes, they all stream. I would go with the Oppo 103 over the Denon (similar in price; both are universal players for high quality audio including SACD and DVD-A),


----------



## Gerryh

I need some help. Currently have an OPPO 103 for main house setup. Just got a 65VT60 for second home and need a Blu-ray. My budget is around $200 - and I would like to get as close to the Oppo feature set as possible. I have been looking at the reviews of the latest from Sony, Samsung, Panasonic and they are not encouraging. I'm looking for good sound, solid streaming - universal player is not required.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## eljr

but my TV only has component HD.


How can I connect a blu-ray player to my component TV?


----------



## Latinoheat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljr*  /t/1517380/i-need-a-blu-ray-player#post_24345539
> 
> 
> but my TV only has component HD.
> 
> 
> How can I connect a blu-ray player to my component TV?



By connecting it component. Most new players don't have component though, it is wiser to upgrade your tv first, as you won't really benefit from 1080p and HD audio.


----------



## Selden Ball

To put it another way, you'll have to locate a previous-generation, second-hand Blu-ray player. The "analog sunset" provisions of the HDMI licensing prevents the Blu-ray disc manufacturers from providing high-resolution analog video in new players.


----------



## orleans704

I have a decent Panasonic blu-ray player, may 2 years old. It’s a nice player but I seem to have problems with Netflix discs. I’m seeing a good number of discs with serious playback issues preventing me from watching through a certain point. I find myself cleaning the discs but usually with no success. I then have to try to jump to the next chapter and back up as much as possible – often missing a whole minute of two of the movie.


Is this something a different player handles better, such as Oppo? Does anyone have experience testing a disc that won’t play on one player but will play on another?


Thanks,

Chris


----------



## teachsac

I've owned almost every Panasonic player since BD was introduced. Never had a disc, rental or owned, that had difficulty being read. I've also owned Sony and Oppo, haven't had problems reading discs on those, either.


S~


----------



## orleans704




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16140#post_24348036
> 
> 
> I've owned almost every Panasonic player since BD was introduced. Never had a disc, rental or owned, that had difficulty being read. I've also owned Sony and Oppo, haven't had problems reading discs on those, either.


That is very surprising. Maybe about 5% of my rentals have a spot on them that my Panasonic cannot get past, even with fast forward. I have the latest firmware, by the way.


----------



## dance4ever

I currently have Denon AVR-X4000 and 2.1 speaker setup and i'm thinking of buying some decent Blu-Ray player. I mainly just watch blu-ray/DVD movies and sometimes listening CD's. . I don't really need netflix, youtube or DLNA because i have my pc connected via HDMI directly to AVR.

These players i have been thinking:

Denon DBT-1713UD

Denon DBT-3313UD

Marantz UD5007

OPPO 103EU


Denon 1713 is cheapest and all those rest are about the same price. Denon 3313 would be nice because then i could use Denon link HD(not sure if that makes any difference tho?) and 1 remote for both of those

Is there any difference sound quality when listening CD's between those players and what about picture quality especially DVD's?

Which of those players would be best to choose?


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orleans704*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16140#post_24348513
> 
> 
> That is very surprising. Maybe about 5% of my rentals have a spot on them that my Panasonic cannot get past, even with fast forward. I have the latest firmware, by the way.


I always wipe down rental discs with my glasses cloth.


S~


----------



## DigitalAV

Title: LG BD670 replacement? Netflix, Amazon Prime, DLNA, MKV, HBO Go?


My parents' LG BD670 went kaput, and I need a replacement that can at least do Netflix, Amazon Prime, DLNA (for solid network 720p Cinavia-free MKV [mostly AVC + DTS])...all of which the LG could do (when it was still alive). Any suggestions would be very much appreciated. HBO Go would also be nice, but now I know I'm asking too much.


----------



## eljr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljr*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16140#post_24345539
> 
> 
> but my TV only has component HD.
> 
> 
> How can I connect a blu-ray player to my component TV?



Wow, someone just dumped my thread in here with no consideration, no pm nor response.


I am lucky I even found it.

I am not trying to pick a player so why was it carelessly dropped here?


I will go to a respectful forum and ask my question.


Infuriating.


.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljr*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16140#post_24351426
> 
> 
> Wow, someone just dumped my thread in here with no consideration, no pm nor response.
> 
> 
> I am lucky I even found it.
> 
> I am not trying to pick a player so why was it carelessly dropped here?
> 
> 
> I will go to a respectful forum and ask my question.
> 
> 
> Infuriating.
> 
> 
> .


If you have a particular player, I would be happy to move it to the appropriate player thread.


----------



## Tannerman

Looking to purchase my first Blu-ray player. Don't have a high end system, just an older Sony KDL-32S3000 TV. Don't need 3D or high end sound.


I've had an older Panasonic DVD player for years and enjoyed the experience. Also have a Toshiba DVD/VHS combo unit that is painfully slow in access times.


Thus, I'm primarily looking for something with really fast load/access times. Been looking at both Panasonic and Sony, in the price range of $75-150.


As far as web services, I have an Apple TV already, thus I have Netflix covered. However, a Blu-ray unit that featured Amazon Video and Pandora would be nice, but not required.


I've seen some mentioned of Panasonic DMP-BDT230 and Panasonic DMP-BD89 as options. Not really loving the weird angle shape or buttons located somewhat on the top, but willing to overlook.


Suggestions for this newbie?


----------



## Latinoheat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tannerman*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16140#post_24359669
> 
> 
> Looking to purchase my first Blu-ray player. Don't have a high end system, just an older Sony KDL-32S3000 TV. Don't need 3D or high end sound.
> 
> 
> I've had an older Panasonic DVD player for years and enjoyed the experience. Also have a Toshiba DVD/VHS combo unit that is painfully slow in access times.
> 
> 
> Thus, I'm primarily looking for something with really fast load/access times. Been looking at both Panasonic and Sony, in the price range of $75-150.
> 
> 
> As far as web services, I have an Apple TV already, thus I have Netflix covered. However, a Blu-ray unit that featured Amazon Video and Pandora would be nice, but not required.
> 
> 
> I've seen some mentioned of Panasonic DMP-BDT230 and Panasonic DMP-BD89 as options. Not really loving the weird angle shape or buttons located somewhat on the top, but willing to overlook.
> 
> 
> Suggestions for this newbie?



The Panasonic dmp-bdt230 is an excellent player. Although in order to really benefit from a Bluray player I would upgrade your tv to a 1080p set. All it will do is upscale your DVD 's to your tv native resolution which is not 1080p and downscale 1080p blurays to 720p. Although at 32" you wouldn't see much difference.


----------



## tjsynkral

Hi all,

I have wall mounted a TV in the guest room. There is not much clearance in front of the TV to walk in front of the bed so a shelf or table won't work here. I would really like to find a blu-ray player that is slim enough to fit *behind* the TV on the wall.


My ideal would be something about the size of a Nintendo Wii (probably even smaller than that), with a slot load drive, and uses radio for the remote, not IR.


The maximum available space in the spot I want it behind the TV is about 8" high x 12" wide x 2" deep. Does something like this exist?


----------



## mwg47x

^^ I was curious so I did a little searching and found this:
Samsung BD-ES6000 

It's 2.2 inches thick though, and has mixed reviews.


----------



## Gerryh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gerryh*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16140#post_24342803
> 
> 
> I need some help. Currently have an OPPO 103 for main house setup. Just got a 65VT60 for second home and need a Blu-ray. My budget is around $200 - and I would like to get as close to the Oppo feature set as possible. I have been looking at the reviews of the latest from Sony, Samsung, Panasonic and they are not encouraging. I'm looking for good sound, solid streaming - universal player is not required.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.



I could go higher to about $300 -- any suggestions?


----------



## abba1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gerryh*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16140#post_24342803
> 
> 
> I need some help. Currently have an OPPO 103 for main house setup. Just got a 65VT60 for second home and need a Blu-ray. My budget is around $200 - and I would like to get as close to the Oppo feature set as possible. I have been looking at the reviews of the latest from Sony, Samsung, Panasonic and they are not encouraging. I'm looking for good sound, solid streaming - universal player is not required.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.



How about a Sony 790? They still have them in stock at Amazon. From the reviews I've read the 790 gives the Oppo a run for it's money especially considering the price difference


----------



## TechnoCat

I am looking for a new BluRay. We have an LG BD390 that is refusing to play many of the newer titles. Our 1-year-old Sony upstairs is a cantankerous biddy that often freezes. I've had such bad luck with Sony recently that they're completely off my list.


My system is decent - 65" plasma, real 7.1 with bipolars, four powered subs, two tactile transducers, etc., but I'm not sure I'd notice the difference between the Oppo BD103 and our LG BD390 on anything they both play. The goal is just a fast reliable bluray player that is NOT a Sony.


Since they seem to run $90, I'm a bit shy of paying $500 for an Oppo unless there's a strong need.


What should I get?


----------



## Selden Ball

Panasonic's players are the usual alternative recommendation.


----------



## Gerryh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abba1*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16140#post_24366959
> 
> 
> How about a Sony 790? They still have them in stock at Amazon. From the reviews I've read the 790 gives the Oppo a run for it's money especially considering the price difference



I was thinking about that model. It seems the S6200 is not up to the 790 capabilities. Are they coming out with a replacement for the 790 or is that supposed to be the 6200. Let me add that cd sound reproduction is very important to me.


----------



## Selden Ball

The exact replacement for the 790 is the 7200, which is not being sold in the U.S.


However, standard CD audio playback should be the same quality no matter which of the players you use, so long as you're using HDMI or S/PDIF connections. If you want the best analog connections, then you should consider a player from another manufacturer, e.g. Oppo 105. But in that case, there are a lot of other influences which need to be considered.


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gerryh*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16140#post_24384277
> 
> 
> I was thinking about that model. It seems the S6200 is not up to the 790 capabilities. Are they coming out with a replacement for the 790 or is that supposed to be the 6200. Let me add that cd sound reproduction is very important to me.



Sure it is. For the cheaper price you get a bunch of extra things, improved things and a few things removed such as extra HDMI output, skype support and possibly build isn't as good but that's debatable. Also no analog outputs or optical.


I would take a 6200 over a 790 in a heartbeat and I had a 790 at launch (now 2 year old player).


----------



## moonpuncher


Help me in the right direction, please.

 

I'm putting together a decently high-end living room situation.  I'm about to buy the Samsung 64" f8500 plasma, spending about $3000 on a sound setup, and I need a blu ray player. I don't care about wifi or streaming or any "smart" features because every single device on the planet handles netflix and spotify.  What blu ray player offers speedy loading and stellar picture quality commensurate with the rest of my setup, without all the frills I likely don't care about?


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moonpuncher*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16140#post_24395297
> 
> 
> Help me in the right direction, please.
> 
> 
> I'm putting together a decently high-end living room situation.  I'm about to buy the Samsung 64" f8500 plasma, spending about $3000 on a sound setup, and I need a blu ray player. I don't care about wifi or streaming or any "smart" features because every single device on the planet handles netflix and spotify.  What blu ray player offers speedy loading and stellar picture quality commensurate with the rest of my setup, without all the frills I likely don't care about?



Well, as you mention, every device offers streaming as a matter of course. Some do it better than others, probably the dedicated streamers or the higher end bluray players do it best. Given that it is part of the meal, you'll be hard pressed to find a quality player that lacks those features.


Some information would help people suggest a good player for you:


How do you plan on using the player? What percentage movies / music / streaming / network streamed music or video.
For disks, will it be mostly bluray or do you have a significant amount of DVDs that you watch.
Do you have a modern HDMI receiver, or an older analog receiver?
Do you have movies on a network drive or a computer that you want to play? (MKV, etc... )
What is your price range?
Do you need multiple HDMI outputs?
Are you looking for HDMI inputs (to use your player as a video processor for your cable, etc..) ?


----------



## moonpuncher


1.  The player will just be used for movies, since music/streaming will come through my Roku, tv, etc.

 

2.  Only blu-ray.  I don't own any dvds anymore.

 

3.  I'll be buying a new $500-$600 receiver that has what I need (What feature do I need on the receiver that lets me "skip" this feature on the player?)

 

4.  I do have mp4 and mkv files on the network. I typically use my WDTV HD live to play them, or Roku/Plex, so I don't think blu ray player is going to add much here.  I want to avoid redundant features when possible.

 

5.  I'm open to price range;.  I guess what I'm interested in knowing is if spending more money gets me better video quality (noticably better), or if it just gets me more features.  Off the top of my head, a cheap  blu ray player is $79 but I'm open to spending $300-$500 if needed.

 

6.  I don't think I do.  Not on the player.  

 

7.  No.  I expect my HDMI inputs will mostly be on my receiver.  The only thing this blu ray player needs to do for me is give me a beautiful picture when I buy a blu ray movie.  

 

The goal is I am going to start having high-end movie nights at my house, and instead of just downloading it or streaming it, I'm going to be buying the blu ray for several classic (and newer) movies so my friends and I can enjoy it as it was meant to be seen.

 

Thanks in advance! Great questions, eager to see where the answers take me.


----------



## Selden Ball

If you aren't interested in 3D, then the least expensive player will do what you want: Sony's BDP S1100 or 1200, for example. (~$60-80; x100 is last year's model, x200 is this year's, but isn't available everywhere yet.)


If you want to watch 3D movies, then you'll need a slightly more expensive model like the 5100 or 5200 (~$80-110).


Trying to find a BD player that doesn't have support for network services is just a waste of time. All the current models have that.


If you want a player that's mechanically rugged, that's another kettle of fish entirely. Those models are relatively expensive (>$500) and also include all the other bells and whistles you say you don't want.


----------



## moonpuncher


So if the only thing I care about is great video playback from blu ray disks, they're mostly all the same?  And the only reason people are paying hundreds of dollars is for the extra networking and input features?  Interesting.

 

From what I can tell, it sounds like you need to pick what part of your home theater is gonna be the "smart" part.  Samsung TV, roku box, AVR with tons of streaming options, blu ray, etc.  So I'm surprised anyone would choose the blu ray player as the "smart" device, you know?  Why not just pick up a Roku and call it a day?

 

Anyway, I wasn't sure if higher-end blu ray players had better video quality. Sounds like anything will do.


----------



## Selden Ball

Blu-ray decoding is pretty much the same for all of the current BD players. DVD upscaling is where most of the quality differences are, and that also varies from disc to disc and how much you're willing to twiddle the controls.


All of the various dedicated network devices have slightly different features. You have to decide which provides what you want. However, the Roku3 does seem to be one of the better devices if you don't want to spend the time configuring an HTPC.


----------



## moonpuncher


I have to say, this is not the news I expected.  Sounds like in my quest to build a great mid-level home theater, I'll actually catch a break on the bluray player!

 

As of now, I'm about to pick up Samsung F8500 64" plasma.  Looks like the audio is going to run me another $3000.  So I think I will happily spend under $100 for the player!

 

Thanks again.


----------



## yelad0110


Hi - I'm searching for a second Blu Ray player.  I currently have Sony BDP-S5100 and I'm happy with the exception of not being able to turn off the auto power off feature.   I'm trying to run the Disney WOW Pixel Flipper on my Panasonic 50ST60 and the Sony doesn't recognize the Pixel Flipper as active content so it shuts off after about 30 mins.  From what I've read this is a common complaint with Sony players?  

 

Can anyone recommend a player brand/model they've had luck running the Pixel Flipper or know the auto power off feature can be disabled?  It doesn't have to be fancy.   I plan to hook it up to an older DLP once I'm done. 

 

Any help is appreciated!  Thanks


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moonpuncher*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16140#post_24397398
> 
> 
> So if the only thing I care about is great video playback from blu ray disks, they're mostly all the same?  And the only reason people are paying hundreds of dollars is for the extra networking and input features?  Interesting.
> 
> 
> From what I can tell, it sounds like you need to pick what part of your home theater is gonna be the "smart" part.  Samsung TV, roku box, AVR with tons of streaming options, blu ray, etc.  So I'm surprised anyone would choose the blu ray player as the "smart" device, you know?  Why not just pick up a Roku and call it a day?
> 
> 
> Anyway, I wasn't sure if higher-end blu ray players had better video quality. Sounds like anything will do.



They are mostly the same. Your best bet is a good basic bluray player.


I'm buying an Oppo 103D soon, I already have an Oppo 83. The reason to choose an Oppo is not for bluray play, although it is improved over some others - the difference is not very discernible. The features of an Oppo are the reason to get one - upscaling DVD extremely well, analog outputs for older AVRs, the best support for local networking in both file types and network access type (DLNA, SMB). Also the streamed services (Netflix, etc.) are put through the Oppo video processing. You can also your other sources (cable box, Roku) through the Oppo's video processing.


There's a long list of features, but if you're strictly playing blurays from disk, I'd get a good functional bluray player and call it a day.


----------



## tomburnell


Looks like my toshiba bdx4350 only outputs 1080p/24 and my panasonic AE700 projector cant handle it so looking for a cheap solution to get dvd onto the projector.

 

Thanks, Tom


----------



## wmcclain

Are you sure about that? That doesn't seem right. The player has no output resolution control?


I don't see a thread for that player here; maybe there is an equivalent US model number?


Else, for recommendations on new players check the last few pages of this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here 


-Bill


----------



## moonpuncher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16170#post_24399082
> 
> 
> 
> They are mostly the same. Your best bet is a good basic bluray player.
> 
> 
> I'm buying an Oppo 103D soon, I already have an Oppo 83. The reason to choose an Oppo is not for bluray play, although it is improved over some others - the difference is not very discernible. The features of an Oppo are the reason to get one - upscaling DVD extremely well, analog outputs for older AVRs, the best support for local networking in both file types and network access type (DLNA, SMB). Also the streamed services (Netflix, etc.) are put through the Oppo video processing. You can also your other sources (cable box, Roku) through the Oppo's video processing.
> 
> 
> There's a long list of features, but if you're strictly playing blurays from disk, I'd get a good functional bluray player and call it a day.


 

I'm looking, and most blu ray players I'd want are about $100.  Would it make good sense to just pick up a $399 PS4? That way I can roll my $100 blu ray fund into the price and be paying a few hundred extra for the ability to play the hottest console.

 

Is there a potential problem here I might not be considering?


----------



## TechnoCat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moonpuncher*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16140#post_24397251
> 
> 
> 1.  The player will just be used for movies, since music/streaming will come through my Roku, tv, etc.


My Oppo 103D came this Saturday. The 'D' is 'Darbee'. I didn't care about the streaming on it either, as we have a dedicated Roku, but the Oppo streaming of Roku, with the Darbee mode enabled, is astonishingly good. My wife, who usually doesn't notice these types of things, commented that the difference was like a fog you didn't know was there was suddenly gone.


On the other hand, the 103D is very expensive. $600. It is better, but you can get a good BluRay for $150. The difference is noticable, but is it worth it? Since I don't replace my equipment often, the incremental several hundred dollars didn't matter.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moonpuncher*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16170#post_24402479
> 
> 
> I'm looking, and most blu ray players I'd want are about $100.  Would it make good sense to just pick up a $399 PS4? That way I can roll my $100 blu ray fund into the price and be paying a few hundred extra for the ability to play the hottest console.
> 
> 
> Is there a potential problem here I might not be considering?



Remember that this is a great game machine which also does bluray playback. Its main function is to play games. Given that, it may fit what you want.

From blu-ray.com, the review was middling and the conclusion was:


" The PlayStation 4 console may represent a leap forward in gaming technology, but it's merely a basic Blu-ray playback device, and one that lacks several now-common features at that. At launch, at least, the player feels severely limited considering the lack of 3D disc playback; the absence of a true remote control; and a fairly limited user interface, settings cluster, and display information bar. The console does output picture and sound that's a match for the PlayStation 3, which is certainly critical in its success as a playback device. Still, it's just not ready for primetime as a primary Blu-ray playback unit, particularly considering its slow chapter skip performance and numerous playback and unexpected quit glitches. Frankly, using the PS4 as a Blu-ray playback device has proven to be an exercise in frustration given three system freezes and the audio glitch necessitating another round of disc sampling to ensure it was an isolated incident. Fortunately none of the other discs seemed prone, and the freezes also seemed random. The PlayStation 4 is certainly a worthwhile investment for the avid gamer, but for those either hoping for improved and expanded Blu-ray playback capabilities, it's currently not worth the upgrade. In fact, it's smart to stay rather far away for the time being. Considering the price, expanded features, greater stability, and comparable, if not equal, playback quality, the PlayStation 3 remains the superior gaming/Blu-ray playback hybrid machine. Here's hoping Microsoft's next-gen machine, which has been marketed as more of a "media hub" and less a pure gaming device, fares better out-of-the-box as a Blu-ray player. Watch for a review in the coming days. "


So just like with anything other than a basic player, you need to look at the features. In this case the feature is having a great game machine and a bluray player that is ok, but still has teething issues. You'd have to check whether you can live with those, and if you have confidence that effort will be put in to fix / improve those.


----------



## moonpuncher


That's really useful info.  The things i'm NOT willing to entertain are crazy long load times and glitchy behavior, so sounds like this is a non-starter.  I'd rather pay $300 for a blu ray player that has its act together.  I had one of the very first generation sony players that would take several minutes to load.  I'm lazy enough when it comes to getting up and actually selecting physical media to play, i certainly don't want load times on top of that!


----------



## mdavej

You forgot to consider how awesome it is to watch a movie with a game controller and a TV or AVR remote in each hand the whole time.


----------



## teachsac

In the mass consumer BD market, Sony and Panasonic are the two most popular and most reliable. I''ve had both, and both have worked perfectly for BDs and DVDs.


S~


----------



## eemc2

I need a little help as I am really out of my element here.


I bought a panasonic vt60 and am using with 5.1 surround. I already had an Onkyo TXSR608 A/V receiver and an old DVD player. I figured it was time to update my dvd player and came here to get advice. I ended up buying a sony s790 because of the 2 HDMI ports among other reasons. I had read that the Onkyo reportedly had issues passing 3D through from the BD to the TV. So as insurance I wanted to get the 2 HDMI ports. That way I could keep the Onkyo and still get 3D.


The sony BD died within 3 months. It was a warehouse deal on Amazon. Amazon gave me a heck of a time returning it, but eventually took it back. So now I am back to looking for a BD player.


I noticed how everyone loves the Oppo and loves the service, I liked the 2 year warranty on it also. Question is, if I get the 103 can I get rid of my receiver (I really don't use the tuner on it), and just use the 103? Or does the 103 only have pre outs and I still need some sort of amp, ie receiver? Or am I not asking the question correctly







?


I could sell the receiver and use those funds to get the Oppo??


Sorry for the ignorance, trying to figure this all out and appreciate any help.


Mike


FollowUp: Apologies for posing in the wrong place. I will repost in the Oppo thread. Thanks!


----------



## teachsac

Questions about the Oppo specifically would probably be better asked there. As for other players that have dual outs, the Panasonic BDT500 is a very solid player.


S~


----------



## HockeyoAJB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16170#post_24402895
> 
> 
> Remember that this is a great game machine which also does bluray playback. Its main function is to play games. Given that, it may fit what you want.
> 
> From blu-ray.com, the review was middling and the conclusion was:
> 
> 
> " The PlayStation 4 console may represent a leap forward in gaming technology, but it's merely a basic Blu-ray playback device, and one that lacks several now-common features at that. At launch, at least, the player feels severely limited considering the lack of 3D disc playback; the absence of a true remote control; and a fairly limited user interface, settings cluster, and display information bar. The console does output picture and sound that's a match for the PlayStation 3, which is certainly critical in its success as a playback device. Still, it's just not ready for primetime as a primary Blu-ray playback unit, particularly considering its slow chapter skip performance and numerous playback and unexpected quit glitches. Frankly, using the PS4 as a Blu-ray playback device has proven to be an exercise in frustration given three system freezes and the audio glitch necessitating another round of disc sampling to ensure it was an isolated incident. Fortunately none of the other discs seemed prone, and the freezes also seemed random. The PlayStation 4 is certainly a worthwhile investment for the avid gamer, but for those either hoping for improved and expanded Blu-ray playback capabilities, it's currently not worth the upgrade. In fact, it's smart to stay rather far away for the time being. Considering the price, expanded features, greater stability, and comparable, if not equal, playback quality, the PlayStation 3 remains the superior gaming/Blu-ray playback hybrid machine. Here's hoping Microsoft's next-gen machine, which has been marketed as more of a "media hub" and less a pure gaming device, fares better out-of-the-box as a Blu-ray player. Watch for a review in the coming days. "
> 
> 
> So just like with anything other than a basic player, you need to look at the features. In this case the feature is having a great game machine and a bluray player that is ok, but still has teething issues. You'd have to check whether you can live with those, and if you have confidence that effort will be put in to fix / improve those.



With regards to bluray playback, I would guess that the PS4 will improve over time like it has with the PS3 before it. I would be surprised if 3D compatibility isn't added in the next month. Audio issues and compatibility issues with specific discs will likely be rectified on a regular and timely basis. I would expect that the speed of the menu and disc loading times will be as fast or faster than any other player currently available once they get the kinks worked out, given the raw processing power advantage it has over any other player on the market. It's streaming options will also likely improve, though it may never be as good as an Oppo in terms of streaming local media.


On the other hand, I think it is unlikely that the interface will be changed significantly or that it will ever be entirely remote friendly (i.e. I doubt that you will be able to control it via IP, serial, or even IR without an adaptor).


One thing to consider... With HDMI 2.0 having now been released and with all indications pointing towards a new Blu-ray Disc standard to cover 4k resolutions, we May see new 4k bluray players next year. And while there is no guarantee that any current bluray players will be updated to be able to handle the new media, I would guess that there is a 50% chance that the PS4 and possibly the Xbox One will be the only existing players that might be. Every other player is virtually guaranteed to be obsoleted when this occurs, making it necessary to buy a new one if you care about 4k and any other advances they make in the technology.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HockeyoAJB*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16170#post_24404685
> 
> 
> With regards to bluray playback, I would guess that the PS4 will improve over time like it has with the PS3 before it. I would be surprised if 3D compatibility isn't added in the next month. Audio issues and compatibility issues with specific discs will likely be rectified on a regular and timely basis. I would expect that the speed of the menu and disc loading times will be as fast or faster than any other player currently available once they get the kinks worked out, given the raw processing power advantage it has over any other player on the market. It's streaming options will also likely improve, though it may never be as good as an Oppo in terms of streaming local media.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I think it is unlikely that the interface will be changed significantly or that it will ever be entirely remote friendly (i.e. I doubt that you will be able to control it via IP, serial, or even IR).
> 
> 
> One thing to consider... With HDMI 2.0 having now been released and with all indications pointing towards a new Blu-ray Disc standard to cover 4k resolutions, we May see new 4k bluray players next year. And while there is no guarantee that any current bluray players will be updated to be able to handle the new media, I would guess that there is a 50% chance that the PS4 and possibly the Xbox One will be the only existing players that might be. Every other player is virtually guaranteed to be obsoleted when this occurs, making it necessary to buy a new one if you care about 4k and any other advances they make in the technology.



Playback could and may improve eventually.


I don't have a dog in this, since I think a PS4 is a fine machine. As of right now, bluray play is what it is. If I want a game machine which will also double as a basic player, then this or maybe the XBox One is it.


If you want something that plays blurays and performs well now, I'd get a good basic player. If you want a 4K player when 4K content is freely available and as common as 1080p is now, my thought is that you buy it then (I predict in three to four years).


Just my 2 cents.


----------



## razor58


Title says it all.  I currently have a Panasonic BD-871, but there is no screen saver mode when I put a movie on pause.   I have a Panny plasma, so I would like to have that feature available.  I've read some blu-ray players have screen saver (like the 871) but they don't work in movie mode.

 

Would prefer another Panasonic player, but will consider other brands.

 

Would also like one that can update firmware wirelessly.  The 871 I had to burn to a dvd and then install.

 

Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## JazzGuyy

All Oppos have this.


----------



## TechnoCat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16170#post_24403489
> 
> 
> In the mass consumer BD market, Sony and Panasonic are the two most popular and most reliable. I''ve had both, and both have worked perfectly for BDs and DVDs.
> 
> 
> S~


I've had nothing but terrible luck with Sony. I have two fritzy relatively new Sony BluRay players now. Something went bad with Sony a few years ago.


----------



## teachsac

No problem with my 790. Also no problems with my Panasonics.


S~


----------



## Audixium

For my living room...


3D Blu-ray => Denon X3000 => Epson 3020 PJ ==> 150" screen


I'm replacing my Panny DMP-BD35 just for 3D features. I don't care about DVD upscaling or network services, just the 3D piece (haven't used the Panny for video content for over three years). We mainly use the AppleTV to rent/buy movies or stream Netflix. Sometimes we rent from Comcast.


For 3D concerns only, are there any standouts?


----------



## pieper53

I noticed at Costco they have the Sony BDP-BX510 for $80.


I don't need a player that has all the bells and whistles; I just want to play my DVDs and BDs with all my money going to visual and audio performance (I don't need Wi-Fi, Pandora, Netflix, etc.). I know all those extra features are just part of the deal now a days but just wanted to mention it.


The above Sony model has mixed reviews and I wasn't able to find any on this site.


Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Thanks,


p.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pieper53*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16170#post_24431243
> 
> 
> I noticed at Costco they have the Sony BDP-BX510 for $80.
> 
> 
> I don't need a player that has all the bells and whistles; I just want to play my DVDs and BDs with all my money going to visual and audio performance (I don't need Wi-Fi, Pandora, Netflix, etc.). I know all those extra features are just part of the deal now a days but just wanted to mention it.
> 
> 
> The above Sony model has mixed reviews and I wasn't able to find any on this site.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> p.


The BX510 is the S5100. Info can be found here:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1450585/official-sony-bdp-s1100-bdp-s3100-and-bdp-s5100 


Other than Sony, Panasonic is reliable. I've had both Sony and Panasonic without Disc issue.


S~


----------



## SEMIJim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abba1*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16140#post_24366959
> 
> 
> How about a Sony 790? They still have them in stock at Amazon. From the reviews I've read the 790 gives the Oppo a run for it's money especially considering the price difference


I'll tell ya: We're real pleased with ours. May be an applesranges comparison: But blows-away the Panasonic DMP-BDT210 it replaced in every single respect. Much faster disc load times. Much better DVD up-scaling. (Even my wife noticed it, and she rarely notices such things.) Much faster (re-)buffering, and much less of it, with Netflix. Even HDMI CEC/Vera Link is much better.


Jim


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pieper53*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16100_100#post_24431243
> 
> 
> I noticed at Costco they have the Sony BDP-BX510 for $80.
> 
> 
> I don't need a player that has all the bells and whistles; I just want to play my DVDs and BDs with all my money going to visual and audio performance (I don't need Wi-Fi, Pandora, Netflix, etc.). I know all those extra features are just part of the deal now a days but just wanted to mention it.
> 
> 
> The above Sony model has mixed reviews and I wasn't able to find any on this site.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> p.


Since you don't need bells and whistles, a Sony 1100 will work just as well for you. Open box ones are about $40 shipped on Amazon. I have a house full of them, with a couple of 3100's and 5100's for good measure where I need wireless or 3D.


The 790 is a very good player, but sucks at Netflix (which you don't care about) and is a 2 year old design. It is the size and weight of a Sherman tank, if you like that kind of thing. Personally, I don't have that much space in my rack.


----------



## qposner

Morning all! THis thread is a bit long to find the answer to exactly what I am looking for and havent seen an answer in the last few pages I searched. I would like to add a BD player to the mix. I just installed a Optoma HD131xe projecting onto a 100 inch fixed frame 1.0 gain Elite screen. Decent 7.1 audio set up with Pioneer received, Polk speakers all around and SVS sub. Anyhow, I would like something that has a quick load time, Netflix and streaming options with quality interface and obviously the best display I can find. Really dont want to spend more than $200. Any recommendations? I really appreciate the replies and apologize if this has been asked recently.


EDIT: 3D would also be an interesting addition. Doubt I would use it much, but could be fun for the kids.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qposner*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16170#post_24433431
> 
> 
> Morning all! THis thread is a bit long to find the answer to exactly what I am looking for and havent seen an answer in the last few pages I searched. I would like to add a BD player to the mix. I just installed a Optoma HD131xe projecting onto a 100 inch fixed frame 1.0 gain Elite screen. Decent 7.1 audio set up with Pioneer received, Polk speakers all around and SVS sub. Anyhow, I would like something that has a quick load time, Netflix and streaming options with quality interface and obviously the best display I can find. Really dont want to spend more than $200. Any recommendations? I really appreciate the replies and apologize if this has been asked recently.
> 
> 
> EDIT: 3D would also be an interesting addition. Doubt I would use it much, but could be fun for the kids.



Type of use?


Is it for shiny disks only (bluray, DVD, and what proportions of those?)


Do you use your local network for delivery of your home videos, ripped music or ripped movies?


Which streaming services are important? Some don't deliver Amazon, for example.


Is music important?


----------



## qposner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16170#post_24434303
> 
> 
> Type of use?
> 
> 
> Is it for shiny disks only (bluray, DVD, and what proportions of those?)
> 
> 
> Do you use your local network for delivery of your home videos, ripped music or ripped movies?
> 
> 
> Which streaming services are important? Some don't deliver Amazon, for example.
> 
> 
> Is music important?



I havent watched any DVD's or BD's in several years since I was without a PJ. I will be going back to them with the PJ. I anticpate viewing BD when available over DVD. Never had a BD player in the past so it was all DVD.


Yes. The new house has CAT6 wired directly to the location. Mainly use Netflix and Vudu. Havent tried Amazon, but it could be a good option given development of original content.


Music is not important.


Lastly, THANK YOU for the reply!


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qposner*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16170#post_24434428
> 
> 
> I havent watched any DVD's or BD's in several years since I was without a PJ. I will be going back to them with the PJ. I anticpate viewing BD when available over DVD. Never had a BD player in the past so it was all DVD.
> 
> 
> Yes. The new house has CAT6 wired directly to the location. Mainly use Netflix and Vudu. Havent tried Amazon, but it could be a good option given development of original content.
> 
> 
> Music is not important.
> 
> 
> Lastly, THANK YOU for the reply!


If you are considering Amazon, Sony would be a better choice. The current Panasonics do not support 5.1 audio with Amazon. Hopefully the new models will. The Sony S5100 (3D Version) does support 5.1 audio on Amazon. The new X200 Sonys have yet to add Amazon, but it is supposed to be added soon. Another option is a dedicated streaming device such as the ROKU in addition to a player. They tend to have more apps, etc.


S~


----------



## SEMIJim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16170#post_24432576
> 
> 
> The 790 is a very good player, but sucks at Netflix ...


It does? In what way(s)? We've watched Netflix several times, with ours. In fact: Just last night we watched another episode of _Leverage_. I'd say we watch more Netflix with our 790 than we do watching DVDs or BDs. Seems to work fine.


Only problem I've observed is _Leverage_'s audio is seriously echo-y in 5.1. Even if the receiver is set to Dolby Pro-Logic. I have to set the audio stream to "Stereo" on the NF menus. Since the Roku 3 isn't hooked directly to the receiver (no S/PDIF) and we never watched the program with the old BD player, I don't know whether the current player has anything to do with the problem, or not. Since other programs/movies don't exhibit that problem, I suspect not.


Jim


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SEMIJim*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16170#post_24436929
> 
> 
> It does? In what way(s)? We've watched Netflix several times, with ours. In fact: Just last night we watched another episode of _Leverage_. I'd say we watch more Netflix with our 790 than we do watching DVDs or BDs. Seems to work fine.
> 
> 
> Only problem I've observed is _Leverage_'s audio is seriously echo-y in 5.1. Even if the receiver is set to Dolby Pro-Logic. I have to set the audio stream to "Stereo" on the NF menus. Since the Roku 3 isn't hooked directly to the receiver (no S/PDIF) and we never watched the program with the old BD player, I don't know whether the current player has anything to do with the problem, or not. Since other programs/movies don't exhibit that problem, I suspect not.
> 
> 
> Jim


Sony has been having speed issues. Last time I tried to watch something (last week) with my S790, it would not go above 368K SD. My Panasonic had no issues.


S~


----------



## mdavej

^^^

Even when it is working properly, it won't ever reach the top Super HD rate. That's the main reason it sucks. But if you've never seen Super HD you won't know what you're missing and will think it looks good. Their newer models don't have this issue.


----------



## qposner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16200#post_24437727
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Even when it is working properly, it won't ever reach the top Super HD rate. That's the main reason it sucks. But if you've never seen Super HD you won't know what you're missing and will think it looks good. Their newer models don't have this issue.



You are referring to the S5100?


----------



## qposner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16170#post_24434303
> 
> 
> Type of use?
> 
> 
> Is it for shiny disks only (bluray, DVD, and what proportions of those?)
> 
> 
> Do you use your local network for delivery of your home videos, ripped music or ripped movies?
> 
> 
> Which streaming services are important? Some don't deliver Amazon, for example.
> 
> 
> Is music important?



On thing I forgot to mention that you asked. YES. I want it to access my library on my Mac. Currently I am using my XBOX 360 to do so.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qposner*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16200#post_24438712
> 
> 
> On thing I forgot to mention that you asked. YES. I want it to access my library on my Mac. Currently I am using my XBOX 360 to do so.



Well, then you probably want to run a DLNA client on your Mac. At the price point you're looking at, SMB is not offered, so DLNA is what you want.


You need to look at the file types (mkv, etc. ) that you want to be able to read and play through your DLNA server. Match that up with a player that can play those file types and you're in business!


----------



## qposner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16200#post_24438871
> 
> 
> Well, then you probably want to run a DLNA client on your Mac. At the price point you're looking at, SMB is not offered, so DLNA is what you want.
> 
> 
> You need to look at the file types (mkv, etc. ) that you want to be able to read and play through your DLNA server. Match that up with a player that can play those file types and you're in business!



Gotcha. I can just use Vuze.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qposner*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16200_100#post_24438690
> 
> 
> You are referring to the S5100?


Yes, actually everything above the x90 series (x100 and x200 at the moment). Super HD use to work on the x90 too, but Sony broke it several months ago and never fixed it. That's why I sold all my x90's on ebay.


----------



## CRFTony

I think my PS3 is starting to go out on me. I have to insert and remove BDs multiple times before it recognizes them. So, I'm in the market for a new player.


I have no need for anything streaming/3D/fancy audio formats for music, etc. I'm primarily looking for a player that will give me the best video possible. Is it worth it to go with an Oppo or would another brand do? I don't really want to spend $600+ but if it would be a visible upgrade from a $150 player, I might be able to talk myself into it.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CRFTony*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16200#post_24440208
> 
> 
> I think my PS3 is starting to go out on me. I have to insert and remove BDs multiple times before it recognizes them. So, I'm in the market for a new player.
> 
> 
> I have no need for anything streaming/3D/fancy audio formats for music, etc. I'm primarily looking for a player that will give me the best video possible. Is it worth it to go with an Oppo or would another brand do? I don't really want to spend $600+ but if it would be a visible upgrade from a $150 player, I might be able to talk myself into it.



Sounds like you don't need an Oppo if you won't use its features.


I'd go with a Sony 5100, it will give you good bluray picture quality and reasonable DVD upconversion if that's important. Or one of the Panasonic players.


I just bought the Oppo 103D, but am planning to use it for its extra features, Darbee, DVD upconversion, etc, etc. but these are important to me, so paying the extra is worth it. I already own an Oppo 83.


----------



## CRFTony

Great DVD upconversion would be a nice feature to have as my collection is probably 8 to 1 DVDs to BDs. My #1 concern is video quality.


----------



## sage11x

I just returned a sony 5100 in favor of the panasonic 230. The sony is mostly plastic and thrums while playing bluray and vibrates when playing 3d bluray. It looks like a stealth bomber which is appropriate as the sounds it makes leads me to believe it's warming up to make tactical strikes on my HT furniture. The lack of on board Dolby decoding is a bummer as well. On the positive side it is small and slick looking-- until it's full of finger prints and scratches-- the menu is easy enough to use and the player is feature rich and very fast. If it wasn't for the shoddy construction and lack of onboard Dolby it would have been more attractive.


The 230 is much better built. I haven't had any issues with freezing and the ad issue is way over blown (firmware 1.66). The player has onboard decoding for ALL formats and offers a few features the sony doesn't. I happen to like the menu navigation and appreciate that the player feels solid when playing discs. DVD playback is a little better on the panasonic but I doubt many would notice. I'm a bit of an up conversion snob and I'd place the panasonic as good-- better than the ps3 but not quite on the level of my old samsung 2500 or my dedicated DVD machine: the oppo 980. In other words: it's a great solution for those with large SD disc collections who want the simplicity of one device.


----------



## Kido44

Help.

I've bought a WD live tv digital streamer as I want to watch Netflix through it & also movies that are on my WD My cloud device (DLNA) over my network.

Problem is its faulty, took it back and new one is faulty.

Therefore I'm thinking of a blu ray player instead. Are there any that do this & if so can anyone recommend any?

I appreciate any help.

Thanks


----------



## sage11x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CRFTony*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16200#post_24442045
> 
> 
> Great DVD upconversion would be a nice feature to have as my collection is probably 8 to 1 DVDs to BDs. My #1 concern is video quality.



How big is your screen? My guess is with a 60" or smaller display you'll not really be able to take advantage of the extra processing the oppo offers for DVDs.


Darbee seems to be popular around here but I'm personally not a fan. It adds something to the image that wasn't there before and I'm not convinced it's something that needs to happen. Maybe if you have a projector and are looking for a stop-gap solution before 4k hits-- but for the rest of is with flat panels it seems ridiculous. It's very hard to tell what, if anything, it is doing until-- wam-- it's doing something. Again, to each their own.


I love my old oppo 980 but really can't justify the cost of one of their bluray players considering bluray image quality is identical to the cheap drives and bluray-- at least the 1080p variety-- is likely to be a legacy product once they figure out how to make 4k more available. I expect my panasonic will be the last bluray drive I purchase.


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16170#post_24436965
> 
> 
> Sony has been having speed issues. Last time I tried to watch something (last week) with my S790, it would not go above 368K SD. My Panasonic had no issues.
> 
> 
> S~



In all fairness, it's just not Sony though. Netflix problem is endemic across all brands and types of devices. Netflix right now simply doesn't have enough bandwidth to handle the current demand. Check out the massive Netflix streaming quality thread.


----------



## CRFTony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sage11x*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16200#post_24442636
> 
> 
> How big is your screen? My guess is with a 60" or smaller display you'll not really be able to take advantage of the extra processing the oppo offers for DVDs.



I have a 65" inch Panasonic TV. I've read up about the Darbee processing and it didn't really seem like something I was interested in. One reviewer mentioned switching back and forth during a movie to get the best results.


I have an Oppo dvd player - I think it's a 980 but I haven't used it in a few years as it stopped outputting 5.1 sound. I didn't really check into the problem much and just used my PS3 for DVDs after that.


----------



## sage11x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CRFTony*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16200#post_24442698
> 
> 
> I have a 65" inch Panasonic TV. I've read up about the Darbee processing and it didn't really seem like something I was interested in. One reviewer mentioned switching back and forth during a movie to get the best results.
> 
> 
> I have an Oppo dvd player - I think it's a 980 but I haven't used it in a few years as it stopped outputting 5.1 sound. I didn't really check into the problem much and just used my PS3 for DVDs after that.



I have panasonic 55" VT60. I sit right in front of it (it's my dedicated movie display-- there are only two chairs in this room). I'm very satisfied with the performance of the 230 for both blu and DVD. I'd say if you are ok with the ps3 then you'll enjoy the panasonic. To my eye the 230 makes a prettier picture than the ps3 despite the ps3s unique software based upconversion. Specifically, the 230 seems to retain (or maybe it's add?) contrast and punch in the image. Color is vibrant and well saturated, contrast seems 'HD like'.


----------



## CRFTony

Thanks for the help and info!


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SEMIJim*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16170#post_24436929
> 
> 
> It does? In what way(s)? We've watched Netflix several times, with ours. In fact: Just last night we watched another episode of _Leverage_. I'd say we watch more Netflix with our 790 than we do watching DVDs or BDs. Seems to work fine.
> 
> 
> Only problem I've observed is _Leverage_'s audio is seriously echo-y in 5.1. Even if the receiver is set to Dolby Pro-Logic. I have to set the audio stream to "Stereo" on the NF menus. Since the Roku 3 isn't hooked directly to the receiver (no S/PDIF) and we never watched the program with the old BD player, I don't know whether the current player has anything to do with the problem, or not. Since other programs/movies don't exhibit that problem, I suspect not.
> 
> 
> Jim



Denon receiver by any chance ? If so, it's the receiver at fault. Unable to properly decode the dolby digital plus audio from netflix. Firmware update on the way.


----------



## Enam Hoque

Hi All!


Please suggest me a mid-budget Blu-ray player which is excellent to play HD media contents from USB drive.


My Media player DMP-10 become back dated and not supports 3D. Thought to buy another media player (pop corn 410 or Ausus OPlay_BDS700).


Mostly I will use this player to play- 2D and 3D Blu-ray rip, ISO, MKV file *form portable drive*.


My requirement:


- Excellent video processor

- Play HD media content through USB

- Play Blu-ray 3D, MKV 3D, 3D Side-by-Side and Top-and-Bottom contents from Portable drive

- Support major Video format incl mkv, .vob+ifo, rmvb, BD-ISO, 3D BD ISO, DVD-ISO

- Decent DAC support 24bit/192KHz


Budget U$100-250


Not interested abt Oppo as it is expensive for me!


Thanks in advance!


----------



## SEMIJim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apw2607*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16200#post_24445684
> 
> 
> Denon receiver by any chance ? If so, it's the receiver at fault. Unable to properly decode the dolby digital plus audio from netflix. Firmware update on the way.


Nah. Yamaha. About... 13 years old. (Rummages around in notes...) RX-V795 5-channel DTS receiver. Even were there a firmware update (unlikely, I should think), I can't imagine how it would get installed, short of a trip to the shop.


Guess I'll just have to live w/o 5.1, sometimes.


Thanks for clearing up the mystery for me. I'd asked the question, elsewhere, before, and never received an answer.


Jim


----------



## Lindahl

Any besides the Oppo and Denon/Marantz? Particularly looking for one that rivals the Sonys for Netflix UI.


----------



## clark17

I’m using Optoma HD25e 3D 1080P projector on 110” DIY screen.


I have a large collection of DVDs which I would like to enjoy on it.


I do have cheap Philips up converting DVD player, however I was wondering if buying Sony S6200 would be visible/worth upgrade from it?


I would like to get Sony because I believe it is the only one supportign NHL gamecenter, which would make a backup to XBMC excellent NHL Gamecenter addon on my HTPC.


Thanks…


----------



## Lindahl

I'm looking for a Bluray player that has a 3.5mm IR input. Any besides the Oppo and Denon/Marantz? Particularly looking for one that rivals the Sonys for Netflix UI.


----------



## HockeyoAJB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lindahl*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16200#post_24446866
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a Bluray player that has a 3.5mm IR input. Any besides the Oppo and Denon/Marantz? Particularly looking for one that rivals the Sonys for Netflix UI.


I assume you want to be able to put the blu-ray player somewhere out of sight and still be able to control it via. IR remote (such as a Harmony remote), but don't want to have to use an IR blaster taped to the sensor on the player or a Harmony smart hub type set-up...

 

Have you considered using IP control instead?  From what I have seen, most Sony Blu-ray players are fully controlable via. IP, which is generally more reliable than IR and can give you feedback on your remote if your remote supports it.  This would give you the Netflix UI you want.


----------



## Lindahl

While IP control would be nice, I haven't found a regular remote with a good layout that can handle IP control. I don't like touchscreen remotes, since you have to look down at them. I especially don't like iPhone/iPod/iPad remotes since they'll go to sleep on you (requiring 3+ gestures to finally control a device), or if they aren't asleep, they're too bright for a dark room and distract from the picture.


I should also mention that most remote layouts suck. The super cheap URC WR7 has an amazing layout and I wish more manufacturers would use something similar.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lindahl*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16200_100#post_24448620
> 
> 
> While IP control would be nice, I haven't found a regular remote with a good layout that can handle IP control. I don't like touchscreen remotes, since you have to look down at them. I especially don't like iPhone/iPod/iPad remotes since they'll go to sleep on you (requiring 3+ gestures to finally control a device), or if they aren't asleep, they're too bright for a dark room and distract from the picture.
> 
> 
> I should also mention that most remote layouts suck. The super cheap URC WR7 has an amazing layout and I wish more manufacturers would use something similar.


So what's the difference between plugging in an IR receive and putting a blaster within sight of your player? Seems like a wash to me. I personally wouldn't pay an extra $300+ just to have that option when IR repeaters are only $15 on ebay.


BTW, I agree with you assessment of touchscreen remotes 100%.


----------



## beaverking

So I just got my video and audio setup complete and was using my ps3 as my player and found out you won't get lossless audio plus its such an old player that a stand alone will produce better picture including 3d picture. I heard that the bluray player should include a tv size setting to work best. Anyway I just bought a BDT330 and there is no screen size setting to input, so I was wondering how big of a deal this is. I also noticed that all Panasonics don't allow screen size setting. I also don't notice any big jump in 3d quality of the ps3. With my zt60 I'm getting good depth, but nothing is really jumping off the screen and coming at you and I thought upgrading from the ps3 would fix this but the BDT330 is the same. Is something wrong with my setup? I'm debating on taking back the 330 and going with the Samsung 7500 or Sonys790 to see if the 3d makes a difference as those have screen size settings. If that isn't even an issue though, I'm thinking about just taking back and upgrading to the BDT500. Can anybody help me to choose the best player for 3d and if what I'm experiencing with 3d images is normal. Are all 3d bluray players the same? Meaning do they all output the same 3d image or do some output better 3d with depth and pop out effects? Is there a player that you can adjust these settings even further vs. basically on or off? I've tried googling for a week and can't find anything to support this.Thank you.


BTW. My setup for these purposes are Panasonic ZT60, Elite VSX43 receiver and Audioquest Pearl high speed HDMI on all connections.


----------



## Lindahl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16200#post_24448659
> 
> 
> So what's the difference between plugging in an IR receive and putting a blaster within sight of your player? Seems like a wash to me. I personally wouldn't pay an extra $300+ just to have that option when IR repeaters are only $15 on ebay.
> 
> 
> BTW, I agree with you assessment of touchscreen remotes 100%.



I've had reliability problems over time with IR blasters losing stickiness, falling off, etc. I'm not about to pay an extra $300+ either, but if there's one out there I'm missing for around the same price, I'll jump all over it.


BTW, I really wish the WR7 was JP1... so much faster to program than dealing with learning, not to mention more flexible.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beaverking*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16200#post_24448804
> 
> 
> So I just got my video and audio setup complete and was using my ps3 as my player and found out you won't get lossless audio plus its such an old player that a stand alone will produce better picture including 3d picture. I heard that the bluray player should include a tv size setting to work best. Anyway I just bought a BDT330 and there is no screen size setting to input, so I was wondering how big of a deal this is. I also noticed that all Panasonics don't allow screen size setting. I also don't notice any big jump in 3d quality of the ps3. With my zt60 I'm getting good depth, but nothing is really jumping off the screen and coming at you and I thought upgrading from the ps3 would fix this but the BDT330 is the same. Is something wrong with my setup? I'm debating on taking back the 330 and going with the Samsung 7500 or Sonys790 to see if the 3d makes a difference as those have screen size settings. If that isn't even an issue though, I'm thinking about just taking back and upgrading to the BDT500. Can anybody help me to choose the best player for 3d and if what I'm experiencing with 3d images is normal. Are all 3d bluray players the same? Meaning do they all output the same 3d image or do some output better 3d with depth and pop out effects? Is there a player that you can adjust these settings even further vs. basically on or off? I've tried googling for a week and can't find anything to support this.Thank you.
> 
> 
> BTW. My setup for these purposes are Panasonic ZT60, Elite VSX43 receiver and Audioquest Pearl high speed HDMI on all connections.


I've had the Sony S790 and Panasonic. It makes no difference. In fact, I prefer the Panasonic for 3D playback.


S~


----------



## beaverking




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16200#post_24449169
> 
> 
> I've had the Sony S790 and Panasonic. It makes no difference. In fact, I prefer the Panasonic for 3D playback.
> 
> 
> S~



Can I just ask since you say there is no difference, why you prefer the Panny?


----------



## teachsac

Sony is a little softer, IMO.


S~


----------



## beaverking




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16200#post_24449430
> 
> 
> Sony is a little softer, IMO.
> 
> 
> S~



Ok thanks. So basically I wouldn't see any benefit in picture by going from the BDT330 to the 500 or even an Oppo 103? At those points its going to be basically audio upgrades?


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beaverking*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16230#post_24449442
> 
> 
> Ok thanks. So basically I wouldn't see any benefit in picture by going from the BDT330 to the 500 or even an Oppo 103? At those points its going to be basically audio upgrades?


DVD scaling. Oppo, Panasonic, and Sony in that order in my opinion. For Blu-ray you won't notice much, if any, difference.


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16200#post_24449430
> 
> 
> Sony is a little softer, IMO.
> 
> 
> S~



You might want to try switching the picture mode to direct versus auto ....


Auto can make the picture softer as it enables noise reduction at its own discretion


----------



## teachsac

I have it set to direct.


S~


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Apostate*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16200#post_24442667
> 
> 
> In all fairness, it's just not Sony though. Netflix problem is endemic across all brands and types of devices. Netflix right now simply doesn't have enough bandwidth to handle the current demand. Check out the massive Netflix streaming quality thread.


Both the Panasonic and Sony S790 are in the same rack setup. I went directly from one to the other. I was able to get 1080HD on the Sony last night during peak hours. Looked really good. I'll try again over the weekend when traffic is even higher to see of it holds. I do prefer the Sony over the Panasonic for app streaming and DLNA.


S~


S~


----------



## sage11x

Beaverking, the panasonics DO have 3d setting but instead of screen size it's screen distance. You can also adjust the severity of the 3d effect in the same menu. When playing a 3d movie press the option button and scroll down to the 3d cube icon.


----------



## norman1960


hi, I had a problem with my Yamaha amplifier dsp ax-1 (remote dead) I can not adjust the volume of the surround speakers and the central channel to the Yamaha .I have the media player Dune hd base 3.0 (not 3d) with analog outputs 5.1/7.1, so the audio is acceptable (also allows me to listen encodings hd, dolby digital true hd, dts master audio and LPCM) the bad thing is that I can not use the blue ray player, so I thought: change the amp, or buy Oppo 105 or cambridge audio azur bd752? Can I adjust the volume of the speakers? they told me that this would work as the Yamaha power amp and one of the 2 players pre is correct?They read burned movies on bd-r? (back up my blu ray) Sorry for my English school


----------



## clavoie

I have an older receiver (Denon avr3806) with no audio decoders but can accept 8 channel pcm. Looking at the specs for the sony 5100 it says it decodes Dolby and dts HD audio, but then says "(2 ch)" after each. Specs also say that it does 8 ch pcm. Do i need a player that will decode all channels and pass over pcm to get true 7.1 HD audio? Love to get an Oppo but if I can find a player that will allow me to decode all channels and pass pcm to my receiver for 100 or so it sure would beat listening to regular old down sampled Dolby digital or dts.


----------



## teachsac

Panasonic decodes internally. The BDT330 and BDT500 both decode 7.1 with Dolby TrueHD and DTS Master. The 230 decodes TrueHD to 5.1. I run one through a 3806 without incident (no 3D, though).


S~


----------



## BIslander

clavole - The Sony players downmix to stereo when decoding Dolby tracks. It does multichannel with DTS sources and passes multichannel PCM. Check out the Panasonics. The cheapest ones are also limited to stereo with Dolby decoding. But, you can get moderately priced models that do 5.1 decoding.


Meanwhile, the lossy DTS core tracks and embedded DD 5.1 tracks on Blu-ray are encoded at the maximum bitrates and they sound great, rivaling lossless in quality. So, it's not like you are getting "regular old down sampled Dolby or DTS".


----------



## Apostate

What are some of the best blu-ray players for DVD upscaling? I assume units with Qdeo or Reon.


Oppo (various units) - VRS or Qdeo upscalers

Pioneer Elite (various units) - Qdeo upscaler


Older units:

Samsung P2500 - Reon

LG BH200 - Reon

Sony S5000ES - Qdeo

Sony S1000ES - Proprietary CREAS (supposedly tweaked Qdeo)


Funny how Reon fell out of favor. What's in Denon and Yamaha players?


What are some of the *current* blu-ray players that offer equivalent upscaling as Qdeo and Reon and 3D as bonus? Don't really care about "smart" features. Are such units even made anymore?


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16230#post_24451708
> 
> 
> Both the Panasonic and Sony S790 are in the same rack setup. I went directly from one to the other. I was able to get 1080HD on the Sony last night during peak hours. Looked really good. I'll try again over the weekend when traffic is even higher to see of it holds. I do prefer the Sony over the Panasonic for app streaming and DLNA.



The educated opinion in the Netflix streaming thread is that different devices connect to different CDNs, depending on the programming you select and your location. Your Sony will connect to a different CDN than your Panasonic; and depending on the bandwidth availability of the CDN you are connecting to, there will be difference in streaming quality even though you are using same ISP for both units. It's a crap shoot, basically. Hopefully things will get better. It looks like Netflix is re-doing things for the better quality streaming.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Apostate*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16230#post_24465586
> 
> 
> What are some of the best blu-ray players for DVD upscaling? I assume units with Qdeo or Reon.
> 
> 
> Oppo (various units) - VRS or Qdeo upscalers
> 
> Pioneer Elite (various units) - Qdeo upscaler
> 
> 
> Older units:
> 
> Samsung P2500 - Reon
> 
> LG BH200 - Reon
> 
> Sony S5000ES - Qdeo
> 
> Sony S1000ES - Proprietary CREAS (supposedly tweaked Qdeo)
> 
> 
> Funny how Reon fell out of favor. What's in Denon and Yamaha players?
> 
> 
> What are some of the *current* blu-ray players that offer equivalent upscaling as Qdeo and Reon and 3D as bonus? Don't really care about "smart" features. Are such units even made anymore?



The Oppo 103D / 105D in my opinion. The upscaling is as good as my Oppo 83 or my Toshiba HD-A35.


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16230#post_24467221
> 
> 
> The Oppo 103D / 105D in my opinion. The upscaling is as good as my Oppo 83 or my Toshiba HD-A35.



Is Oppo pretty much it now? No other makers offer Qdeo, Reon, or equivalent anymore? I find it a bit perplexing since DVD is still more prevalent than blu-rays. I guess I better scour the eBay and refurb sites.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Apostate*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16230#post_24468117
> 
> 
> Is Oppo pretty much it now? No other makers offer Qdeo, Reon, or equivalent anymore? I find it a bit perplexing since DVD is still more prevalent than blu-rays. I guess I better scour the eBay and refurb sites.



No, there's plenty of QDEO implementations, including AVRs. Panasonics are also pretty good at upscaling from what I've heard, as well as the latest Sonys. My own personal opinion is that the Oppos have consistently been the best at it with bluray players (and before with their DVD players).


The 10X machines from Oppo don't use the QDEO for much, mostly for 4K upscaling - their main functions, including upscaling are handled by the Mediatek chip that is their second graphic processor, and their programming, of course.


My Toshiba is no slouch either. It depends on how good you want the upscaling to be. No machine is going to turn 480p content into 1080p native content, but there are definitely machines that are much better at it.


----------



## S_G7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Apostate*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16230#post_24465586
> 
> 
> What are some of the best blu-ray players for DVD upscaling? I assume units with Qdeo or Reon.
> 
> 
> Oppo (various units) - VRS or Qdeo upscalers
> 
> Pioneer Elite (various units) - Qdeo upscaler
> 
> 
> Older units:
> 
> Samsung P2500 - Reon
> 
> LG BH200 - Reon
> 
> Sony S5000ES - Qdeo
> 
> Sony S1000ES - Proprietary CREAS (supposedly tweaked Qdeo)
> 
> 
> Funny how Reon fell out of favor. What's in Denon and Yamaha players?
> 
> 
> What are some of the *current* blu-ray players that offer equivalent upscaling as Qdeo and Reon and 3D as bonus? Don't really care about "smart" features. Are such units even made anymore?



The BDP-S790 in my opinion. I have both the BDP-S790 and the BDP-S1000ES and the S790's upscaling is superior. In the thread for the 2014 x200 series of Sony blu-ray players, it's being reported that the recently released BDP-S6200 has identical upscaling to the S790.


----------



## S_G7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Apostate*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16230#post_24468117
> 
> 
> Is Oppo pretty much it now? No other makers offer Qdeo, Reon, or equivalent anymore? I find it a bit perplexing since DVD is still more prevalent than blu-rays. I guess I better scour the eBay and refurb sites.



IMO, just because a unit has QDEO or Reon, that alone doesn't mean that it's among the best at upscaling. I recently owned a Pioneer BDP-62FD with QDEO that I returned because the upscaling performance was a disappointment along with other quirks the player had. My older Pioneer BDP-51FD did a superior job with upscaling in comparison, with no QDEO or Reon.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *S_G7*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16230#post_24468923
> 
> 
> IMO, just because a unit has QDEO or Reon, that alone doesn't mean that it's among the best at upscaling. I recently owned a Pioneer BDP-62FD with QDEO that I returned because the upscaling performance was a disappointment along with other quirks the player had. My older Pioneer BDP-51FD did a superior job with upscaling in comparison, with no QDEO or Reon.



Agree completely.


The missing ingredient in a really good upscaling product to me is the software developed by the manufacturers (the firmware) to use those graphics processors.


It's why I'm leery of trusting AVR graphics functions vs. a good player. The players from good player companies probably have good engineers devoted to just doing good graphics. The AVR engineers are mostly targeted at producing good sound, with the graphics as an add on.


I have a QDEO in my AVR (Pioneer Elite VSX-33), and had for a long while a sturdy Oppo BDP-83 (it's been moved to the bedroom). I compared the graphics processing of the VSX-33 (QDEO) with that of the Oppo (Anchorbay 2010) and the Oppo ran rings around the VSX-33.


So I think it's in the software, once you choose a good graphics chip as your base.


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *S_G7*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16230#post_24468895
> 
> 
> The BDP-S790 in my opinion. I have both the BDP-S790 and the BDP-S1000ES and the S790's upscaling is superior. In the thread for the 2014 x200 series of Sony blu-ray players, it's being reported that the recently released BDP-S6200 has identical upscaling to the S790.



Really? S790 is better than S1000ES? I have the S1000ES and the DVD upscaling is pretty darn good, noticeably better than S570, S590, LG BD-670 and BD-530 that I have. My cheapest BR player, LG BD-530 (Mediatek chipset), is the second best. All the others look soft and blurry.


Does S790 have HD Reality Enhancer like the S1000ES? That feature worked pretty well for me.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *S_G7*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16230#post_24468923
> 
> 
> IMO, just because a unit has QDEO or Reon, that alone doesn't mean that it's among the best at upscaling. I recently owned a Pioneer BDP-62FD with QDEO that I returned because the upscaling performance was a disappointment along with other quirks the player had. My older Pioneer BDP-51FD did a superior job with upscaling in comparison, with no QDEO or Reon.



I was looking hard at Pioneer BDP-62FD. I thought it would be similar to S1000ES except with 3D. What didn't you like about the upscaling? Was it soft, jaggy, etc?


----------



## Enam Hoque

Please suggest me a Blu-ray player which is very good as playing HD contents through USB.


Mostly I will use this player to play 2D and 3D Blu-ray rip, ISO, MKV file form portable drive.


My requirement:


- Excellent video processor

- Play HD media content through USB

- Play Blu-ray 3D, MKV 3D, 3D Side-by-Side and Top-and-Bottom contents from Portable drive

- Support major Video format incl mkv, .vob+ifo, rmvb, BD-ISO, 3D BD ISO, DVD-ISO

- Decent DAC support 24bit/192KHz


Budget U$100-250


Not interested about Oppo/Denon/Marantz as these are expensive!


----------



## wmcclain

Welcome to AVSForum.


Please use this thread for this sort of question: http://www.avsforum.com/t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here 


You won't find ISO support in Blu-ray player.


-Bill


----------



## S_G7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Apostate*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16230#post_24469631
> 
> 
> Really? S790 is better than S1000ES? I have the S1000ES and the DVD upscaling is pretty darn good, noticeably better than S570, S590, LG BD-670 and BD-530 that I have. My cheapest BR player, LG BD-530 (Mediatek chipset), is the second best. All the others look soft and blurry.
> 
> 
> Does S790 have HD Reality Enhancer like the S1000ES? That feature worked pretty well for me.
> 
> I was looking hard at Pioneer BDP-62FD. I thought it would be similar to S1000ES except with 3D. What didn't you like about the upscaling? Was it soft, jaggy, etc?



The S790 doesn't have HD Reality Enhancer.


Here were my issues with the 62fd:


- poor anti-aliasing (jaggies)

- artifacts in some areas which were not present on the 51fd

- warping of yellow colors on the menu of some DVDs

- minimal picture picture adjustments

- cheap and shallow disc tray, making it very easy to scratch the top side of double-sided DVDs

- random freezing during DVD playback


I really wanted to like the 62fd and I got a smoking deal on it from Best Buy at the time, but just couldn't justify keeping it with the issues.


----------



## Cortiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16200#post_24449430
> 
> 
> Sony is a little softer, IMO.
> 
> 
> S~



Are you referring to DVD or BD playback?


----------



## sage11x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Apostate*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16230#post_24468117
> 
> 
> Is Oppo pretty much it now? No other makers offer Qdeo, Reon, or equivalent anymore? I find it a bit perplexing since DVD is still more prevalent than blu-rays. I guess I better scour the eBay and refurb sites.



Because most people who purchase DVDs aren't concerned with what little advantage they'd get with a good up scaler-- if they were concerned with quality they'd just buy blu. Also, most players do a solid enough job with DVD playback that the differences are hard to tell.


I had one of the vaunted Toshiba HD DVD players. It did a very good job with DVDs at the time. I also owned a samsung 2500 with the Reon chip and I still own an oppo 980 with the mediatek solution. The samsung made a very pretty picture but it wasn't a very good DVD player on the account it was slow and cumbersome and didn't have many options-- in fact, the 2500 was actually a fairly mediocre bluray player as well as it would frequently refuse to play certain discs and firmware updates were not well supported. The oppo is my favorite DVD solution thanks to it's stellar picture and wealth of adjustments. Still, I just use my panasonic 230 bluray player for DVDs now as it simplifies my setup and the picture looks as good on my vt60 as either of the previous players.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sage11x*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16230#post_24473419
> 
> 
> Because most people who purchase DVDs aren't concerned with what little advantage they'd get with a good up scaler-- if they were concerned with quality they'd just buy blu. Also, most players do a solid enough job with DVD playback that the differences are hard to tell.
> 
> 
> I had one of the vaunted Toshiba HD DVD players. It did a very good job with DVDs at the time. I also owned a samsung 2500 with the Reon chip and I still own an oppo 980 with the mediatek solution. The samsung made a very pretty picture but it wasn't a very good DVD player on the account it was slow and cumbersome and didn't have many options-- in fact, the 2500 was actually a fairly mediocre bluray player as well as it would frequently refuse to play certain discs and firmware updates were not well supported. The oppo is my favorite DVD solution thanks to it's stellar picture and wealth of adjustments. Still, I just use my panasonic 230 bluray player for DVDs now as it simplifies my setup and the picture looks as good on my vt60 as either of the previous players.



It's true that in most cases the bluray blows away the DVD, I guess my take is a bit different on this - there are several DVD's that I have or am interested in that are not on blu and may never be.


So to enjoy those, especially older releases, it's good to have a very good to great upscaler. I have a good amount of DVDs that for some reason or another have not made it to blu, so if I want to watch those, I am glad to have an Oppo (or two, just got the 103D to supplement the 83).


The 103D is fast, excellent upscaler and has darbee to apply to output. If a bluray version of a movie is available, as long as the transfer is good, I'm in.


It also can process external HDMI inputs, Netflix and other streams that may not be in great shape and upscale those, so I guess for me upscaling doesn't apply to DVD alone


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sage11x*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16230#post_24473419
> 
> 
> Because most people who purchase DVDs aren't concerned with what little advantage they'd get with a good up scaler-- if they were concerned with quality they'd just buy blu. Also, most players do a solid enough job with DVD playback that the differences are hard to tell.



True but, as you know, AVS members are not most people. I have a perfectly fine DVD collection that I'd like to get the most out of. And I beg to differ on your claim that most BR players do a solid enough job with DVD playback. Most BR players are mediocre at DVD playback, IMO. My Sony S1000ES is obviously better than all my other blu-ray players at DVD upscaling.


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *S_G7*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16230#post_24472401
> 
> 
> The S790 doesn't have HD Reality Enhancer.
> 
> 
> Here were my issues with the 62fd:
> 
> 
> - poor anti-aliasing (jaggies)
> 
> - artifacts in some areas which were not present on the 51fd
> 
> - warping of yellow colors on the menu of some DVDs
> 
> - minimal picture picture adjustments
> 
> - cheap and shallow disc tray, making it very easy to scratch the top side of double-sided DVDs
> 
> - random freezing during DVD playback
> 
> 
> I really wanted to like the 62fd and I got a smoking deal on it from Best Buy at the time, but just couldn't justify keeping it with the issues.



This kind of inconsistency just deflates me. I just read a review where the reviewer said Pioneer 62FD DVD upscaling was identical to Oppo 103, his reference player. He couldn't tell the difference.


I was looking for BR player with same superb DVD upscaling as my Sony S1000ES except with 3D capability. I was hoping Pioneer 62FD might be it.


----------



## Selden Ball

You need to find reviews which actually show the results of test patterns, if only to get an unbiased description of the player's upscaling capabilities. I actually don't think I've seen any, though







Many people, even reviewers, simply don't know what to look for when evaluating images. Some claim to like their colors to "pop", for example, which usually is the result of using a poorly calibrated display.


----------



## S_G7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Apostate*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16230#post_24474024
> 
> 
> This kind of inconsistency just deflates me. I just read a review where the reviewer said Pioneer 62FD DVD upscaling was identical to Oppo 103, his reference player. He couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> 
> I was looking for BR player with same superb DVD upscaling as my Sony S1000ES except with 3D capability. I was hoping Pioneer 62FD might be it.



I don't own the Oppo 103 so I can't speak on it, but with all the rave reviews for the Oppo, I'd be highly surprised if the 62FD matches it. I think at this point DVD upscaling of blu-ray players has become an afterthought for most professional reviewers, so I take them with a grain of salt. I have a personal investment because I own several DVDs that may never see a Blu-ray counterpart. I would happily upgrade if so.


I think the S790 would fit your needs. It provides superior upscaling to the S1000ES and has 3d capabilities. If you check out the S790 thread, you'll see I'm not the only one touting the S790's upscaling performance.


Also, I said earlier, it's being reported that the S6200 has the same upscaling performance as the S790, which should make it a heck of a player with the updated streaming capabilities and likely lower price point in the future. Currently both players can be had for the same price on Amazon, but the S6200 was just released. Drawbacks for the S6200 will be the lightweight chassis and lack of dual HDMI compared to the S790.


----------



## sage11x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Apostate*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16230#post_24473987
> 
> 
> True but, as you know, AVS members are not most people. I have a perfectly fine DVD collection that I'd like to get the most out of. And I beg to differ on your claim that most BR players do a solid enough job with DVD playback. Most BR players are mediocre at DVD playback, IMO. My Sony S1000ES is obviously better than all my other blu-ray players at DVD upscaling.



I have hundreds, literally bookcases, of DVDs I don't own on bluray. I was explaining to the gentleman I quoted why there weren't more options and more marketing behind DVD upconversion-- it's sort of a dead market for these manufacturers.


I have a 55"VT60 and my cousin has an 82" mits diamond DLP upstairs. I'm telling you that even with my quality or his size the differences between my oppo, samsung 2500 and panasonic 230 are just not that noticeable. Back to back the oppo is the most 'honest' of the three with the 2500 being the most artificial and the panasonic falling in between. I'd never notice this without switching directly between sources on the same scene and most people wouldn't notice at all. If you're working with a VERY large screen or sit unusually close (btw, I'm 7.5 feet from eye ball to screen on my 55" vt60) then maybe you might benefit from an expensive up converting player. Otherwise the benefits will be minimal at best and outside of test patterns the advantages may not even be noticeable.


That being said-- I did choose the panasonic over the sony 5100 partly due to the formers *slightly nicer picture over the latter. It was far down on my list of reasons however and save a time matched, duplicate DVD, input switch between the two several times I wouldn't have even noticed.


----------



## Carlos Martinez

Can anyone tell me of BD players that can play MKV files burnt on DVD discs?


Until recently I have been backing up my Blu-ray library as mkv files, converted from the original discs for my personal use and my children's.


At first I used an LG BD-390 player, which seemed to play everything you three at it. But then things got difficult with 3D films, because the LG refused to play two-screen subtitles.


My first option for that was the WD TV media player, but soon I realized the WD does not accept external optical sources, only HDDs.


So I went looking again, and it seemed the Pioneer BDP-140 could be a likely replacement. Alternative firmware had to used, though, because it was a bit limited subtitle-wise "as is".


But later it proved also picky on what mkv files it did play.


My greatest problem in many modern BD players is Cinavia, which apparently blocks BD copies, even if for personal use.


What options do you suggest?


Thanks.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos Martinez*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16260#post_24475079
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me of BD players that can play MKV files burnt on DVD discs?



Price range? The OPPOs do, but current models start at $499. They also enforce Cinavia for files on optical media, but not (currently) on USB drives or over network SMB or DLNA.


-Bill


----------



## Carlos Martinez

Hi Bill,



Yes, the Oppos would be on my list if it wasn't for Cinavia.


For now, the only one on my short list is the Pioneer BDP-450, which even having Cinavia (apparently) doesn't seem to have problems. If I'm not wrong due to an alternative firmware, which disables Cinavia.


On the Oppos I might find out here, in Brazil, as there's a local Oppo owner's forum which might answer all my question.


I think I already did that before buying the Pioneer BDP-140, and Cinavia did complicate things, if I am not wrong. If Cinavia disables optical sources, even if they are not regular DVDs or BDs, then it won't be of any use for me.




Carlos


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos Martinez*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16260#post_24476569
> 
> 
> Hi Bill,
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the Oppos would be on my list if it wasn't for Cinavia.
> 
> 
> For now, the only one on my short list is the Pioneer BDP-450, which even having Cinavia (apparently) doesn't seem to have problems. If I'm not wrong due to an alternative firmware, which disables Cinavia.
> 
> 
> On the Oppos I might find out here, in Brazil, as there's a local Oppo owner's forum which might answer all my question.
> 
> 
> I think I already did that before buying the Pioneer BDP-140, and Cinavia did complicate things, if I am not wrong. If Cinavia disables optical sources, even if they are not regular DVDs or BDs, then it won't be of any use for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlos



If Cinavia is that much of an issue, you could look at older Oppos - the BDP-93 / 95 don't have Cinavia detection and never will, since they are before the mandated January 2013 date.


I believe the 450 was also out before that date, so it doesn't have Cinavia.


I'm sure you've checked out the Pioneer 450 thread to get the lowdown on this player.


----------



## Carlos Martinez

My only concern with older Oppos, if I still could find a brand new unit, is that I don't know if it will play subtitles in 3D mkv files.


That was the main reason for my quest, after my my LG BD390 refused to play them.


My concern with the Pioneer 450 is if it does indeed read and play all my mkv files, as the 140 that I have is a bit erratic about that.


As there are some people here in Brazil that own that unit, it might be possible to check that.


In spite of that I wanted to look around for other options, if any.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos Martinez*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16260#post_24476742
> 
> 
> 
> In spite of that I wanted to look around for other options, if any.



If your use is mainly media files, you might check out the Media Server products: http://www.avsforum.com/f/39/networking-media-servers-amp-content-streamers 


-Bill


----------



## Carlos Martinez

Of course I already have a media player: a WDTV and a Mede8er MED1000X3D.


The WD does not play optical sources, and I'm still struggling with some bugs in the Mede8er.


Many people have told me that the way to go is HTPC, but I find that path expensive, cumbersome and noisy.


If would be great if I could find a BD player that did it all, as the LG did until recently.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos Martinez*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16260#post_24476821
> 
> 
> Of course I already have a media player: a WDTV and a Mede8er MED1000X3D.
> 
> 
> The WD does not play optical sources, and I'm still struggling with some bugs in the Mede8er.
> 
> 
> Many people have told me that the way to go is HTPC, but I find that path expensive, cumbersome and noisy.
> 
> 
> If would be great if I could find a BD player that did it all, as the LG did until recently.



Sorry, I forgot what you had already tried.


HTPC gets you maximum flexibility, and people do build small quiet ones these days. If you don't need to transcode in the player then low-power devices work well. See the HTPC forum for examples. Very small system are based on Raspberry PI, although my impression is that those are still a bit experimental.


Here is what I using: Zotac ZBOX + OpenELEC = XBMC appliance 


Obviously you'd need to check that XBMC or other software package covers your needs.


-Bill


----------



## Carlos Martinez

Does Zotac support Cinavia?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos Martinez*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16260#post_24476893
> 
> 
> Does Zotac support Cinavia?



Zotac is the hardware in my example. It runs a form of XBMC, so the question would be "Does XBMC enforce Cinavia?"


It does not, and being unlicensed software, will not as far as I know. It's like VLC and other unauthorized software.


This gets off topic for this thread, so please continue in the HTPC or Media Server threads.


-Bill


----------



## Carlos Martinez

I will not follow the Zotac path, if possible. A BD player might be a better choice, if I can find any that fills my needs.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlos Martinez*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16260#post_24477030
> 
> 
> I will not follow the Zotac path, if possible. A BD player might be a better choice, if I can find any that fills my needs.



Licensed Blu-ray players must support Cinavia, so if you choose a current player it will have some sort of copy restriction technology. Streaming devices don't have these sorts of restrictions. Asking a Blu-ray player to do everything is not realistic, because the corporations invested in Blu-ray tech do not have it in their interests for you to be able to freely view ripped content.


----------



## Carlos Martinez

The content I'm viewing and keeping is mostly TV series and mini-series. So I'm not sure it affects the Blu-ray industry, particularly because most of those videos would never get a BD version.


The rest are mostly backup copies I make for my children. On some rare instances I download something from France or Italy or Japan that will never be released here.


Unfortunately most BDs released in the USA are not released in Brazil.


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sage11x*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16230#post_24474853
> 
> 
> I'm telling you that even with my quality or his size the differences between my oppo, samsung 2500 and panasonic 230 are just not that noticeable. Back to back the oppo is the most 'honest' of the three with the 2500 being the most artificial and the panasonic falling in between. I'd never notice this without switching directly between sources on the same scene and most people wouldn't notice at all. If you're working with a VERY large screen or sit unusually close (btw, I'm 7.5 feet from eye ball to screen on my 55" vt60) then maybe you might benefit from an expensive up converting player. Otherwise the benefits will be minimal at best and outside of test patterns the advantages may not even be noticeable.
> 
> 
> That being said-- I did choose the panasonic over the sony 5100 partly due to the formers *slightly nicer picture over the latter. It was far down on my list of reasons however and save a time matched, duplicate DVD, input switch between the two several times I wouldn't have even noticed.



Come on, man.







You are using Oppo, Sammy 2500 (Reon), and Panny 230 (Unipher, probably best "factory" upscaler). No wonder you think most BR players are solid at DVD upscaling.


Come down and slum with me with lower-tier models from Sony, Samsung, LG, Toshiba, etc. You'd think someone sneaked in and smeared your TV screen with Vaseline when you play your DVDs.










Thanks for the leads, S_G7, hernanu and sage11x - Sony S790 and I think I will check out Panasonics. I did notice that people think Pannys are pretty good at DVD upscaling. I will be using it with my 60 inch calibrated Sharp from about 8-9 feet, hence my need/want for best DVD upscaling BR player.


----------



## mdavej

I'm not that impressed with Panny's upscaling. It has some artificial sharpness turned on by default. When you turn that off, you get a more realistic, but underwhelming picture, just a tad better than Sony IMO. I agree that Sony is pretty soft, always has been. My Toshiba HD DVD player was a very good upscaler, but I sold that one a long time ago. In any case, you can only squeeze so much out of 480i. It would be far better to simply replace your important DVDs with BD if possible.


----------



## Apostate

I hear you, mdavej. I did replace my favorites with BDs and am buying only BDs now. But I still want to squeeze as much as I can from my DVDs that I haven't upgraded to BDs yet.


May be I will end up scouring eBay and refurbs sites for older models anyway. I think BD players have hit their quality peak at least a couple of years ago and now the manufacturers are in their cost cutting phase where their primary focus is making good enough players as cheap as possible. They sure don't make'em like they used to.


----------



## Ebase131


I am looking for a blu ray player but am not needing all the bells and whistles.  I really just want a blu ray player that will not limit the quality of the Blu Ray picture output, but do not need it to stream anything as I have plenty of devices that do that.  Playing music is also not a huge concern.  

 

I will have it connected into a receiver that will output through a Darbee to provide some additional image sharpening.  Any cheaper alternatives to the Oppo or higher end blu ray players that tend to have far too much functionality for my needs.


----------



## BIslander

Picture quality of BDs is the one component that is pretty much the same with all players.


----------



## Jordan Almond


I would like to buy a good (not great $$) 3D Blu-ray player, to go along with the planned purchase of an 80" 3D TV. From the research I've completed and the reviews I've read, my short list is the OPPO BDP-103D, Samsung BD-F5900, and Sony BDP-S590. Quite a difference in prices, though, as the OPPO is $600, the Sony $300, and the Samsung $130. Very seldom would I use the player for audio discs. The chief purpose is to play movies, with a focus on 3D DVD's. Considering the list I have (or feel free to make a case for others) is there going to be a discernible difference to my family and I, while we watch it on the 80" 3D TV, with a 7.1 audio system?


----------



## Selden Ball

Is there a specific reason you've selected the Sony s590 over the s790, which has much better performance but at a price that's currently much lower?


I can understand not wanting to get an s5100 or s5200, the current equivalents of the s590, since they both lack some audio decoding.


----------



## Stryker412

Looking for a BD player. The last BD player I had was the PS3 years ago, before I sold it.


I need one that:

1) Loads fairly fast

2) Has 3D for a possible TV upgrade down the road

3) Do not need any streaming capabilities

4) $150 or less


Currently looking at the Samsung 6700.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jordan Almond*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16200_100#post_24490286
> 
> 
> I would like to buy a good (not great $$) 3D Blu-ray player, to go along with the planned purchase of an 80" 3D TV. From the research I've completed and the reviews I've read, my short list is the OPPO BDP-103D, Samsung BD-F5900, and Sony BDP-S590. Quite a difference in prices, though, as the OPPO is $600, the Sony $300, and the Samsung $130. Very seldom would I use the player for audio discs. The chief purpose is to play movies, with a focus on 3D DVD's. Considering the list I have (or feel free to make a case for others) is there going to be a discernible difference to my family and I, while we watch it on the 80" 3D TV, with a 7.1 audio system?


I sold my last 590 on ebay for about $100. If you're truly interested in buying that overpriced, obsolete model, I recommend you get a used one.


----------



## Jordan Almond


If the Sony BDP-S590 is considered overpriced at $300, what about the OPPO BDP-103D, which retails for $600? I've heard nothing but rave reviews about the OPPO, but still have to wonder is it worth paying more than twice the amount over competing models? I realize that among the finicky, very discriminating audio/videophiles on here, the differences in models may be noticeable enough to warrant the extra money. But for the average Joe who just wants his family to enjoy a good picture and sound while watching a movie/3d movie?


----------



## Jordan Almond




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16260#post_24490439
> 
> 
> Is there a specific reason you've selected the Sony s590 over the s790, which has much better performance but at a price that's currently much lower?
> 
> 
> I can understand not wanting to get an s5100 or s5200, the current equivalents of the s590, since they both lack some audio decoding.


Thanks for pointing this out to me. Even though I've read a lot of good reviews about the Sony S590, I've overlooked the S790. I will check that out. I would still like someone to get back to me on the worthiness of paying twice as much for an OPPO, as well as the merits of the Samsung BD-F5900.


----------



## jpeter1093




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jordan Almond*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16260#post_24492575
> 
> 
> If the Sony BDP-S590 is considered overpriced at $300, what about the OPPO BDP-103D, which retails for $600? I've heard nothing but rave reviews about the OPPO, but still have to wonder is it worth paying more than twice the amount over competing models? I realize that among the finicky, very discriminating audio/videophiles on here, the differences in models may be noticeable enough to warrant the extra money. But for the average Joe who just wants his family to enjoy a good picture and sound while watching a movie/3d movie?



Keep in mind that you can use the Oppo to upscale and Darbee your OTHER VIDEO SOURCES. In other words, it's also a video processor. My cable box looks great run through my new 103D.


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jordan Almond*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16260#post_24492575
> 
> 
> If the Sony BDP-S590 is considered overpriced at $300...



You can get factory refurbished (looks brand new) or excellent shape pre-owned Sony S590 for $50-60 on eBay last time I checked. $300 is a serious rip-off.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jordan Almond*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16260#post_24490286
> 
> 
> I would like to buy a good (not great $$) 3D Blu-ray player, to go along with the planned purchase of an 80" 3D TV. From the research I've completed and the reviews I've read, my short list is the OPPO BDP-103D, Samsung BD-F5900, and Sony BDP-S590. Quite a difference in prices, though, as the OPPO is $600, the Sony $300, and the Samsung $130. Very seldom would I use the player for audio discs. The chief purpose is to play movies, with a focus on 3D DVD's. Considering the list I have (or feel free to make a case for others) is there going to be a discernible difference to my family and I, while we watch it on the 80" 3D TV, with a 7.1 audio system?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jordan Almond*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16260#post_24492579
> 
> 
> Thanks for pointing this out to me. Even though I've read a lot of good reviews about the Sony S590, I've overlooked the S790. I will check that out. I would still like someone to get back to me on the worthiness of paying twice as much for an OPPO, as well as the merits of the Samsung BD-F5900.



An Oppo is worth the money if you want the features it offers. Given your criteria, you are interested in only 3d or 2d bluray play. If that is all you need, then you buy the appropriate player for you and call it a day. You've gotten some good advice, the S790 is a good alternative to the s590, since it is a level up on the Sony hierarchy at the time; especially if it's less expensive.


For sound, you want something that decodes the lossless codecs (TrueHD and DTS-HD-MA) which both give you, so that is covered.


I don't know the Samsung, you'd have to check their thread to see people's reaction. I know the Oppo, and can go in long detail about its pluses. I'd advise going to the 103 or 103D (the model I have) owner's thread to see the pluses and minuses of a current Oppo.


In short, I value - DVD upscaling, music formats, both on disk and network, ability to use it to clean up my cable video feed, streaming, etc... as I said, there is a long list of features. But since that's not what you're interested in, then you don't need an Oppo.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jordan Almond*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16200_100#post_24492579
> 
> 
> Thanks for pointing this out to me. Even though I've read a lot of good reviews about the Sony S590, I've overlooked the S790. I will check that out. I would still like someone to get back to me on the worthiness of paying twice as much for an OPPO, as well as the merits of the Samsung BD-F5900.


Why are you interested in obsolete Sony models? Have you considered the current models? When you try to buy something that was discontinued a long time ago, prices are going to be all over the place.


----------



## Jordan Almond


Thank you one and all for the opinions. I think at this point my preferance is the OPPO 103D.


----------



## sage11x

The oppo has a fantastic reputation. Based solely on my experience with my old oppo 980 Universal player I wouldn't hesitate to recommend oppo. That being said-- $600 seems borderline ridiculous for a transport that will produce an identical picture (with bluray) to a player costing $100 or less. If you're interested in the DA audio decoding, it's ability to play legacy formats or the strange Darbee filters then maybe I could see it but for just bluray-- no way.


----------



## Jordan Almond


How about the upchanneling of signals, such as what someone mentioned with routing the cable input through the OPPO? The image I get from my Verizon provider isn't the greatest, so any improvement would be an upgrade to me.


----------



## sage11x

If you're a fan of darbee: give it a shot. IMO putting lipstick on a pig doesn't make the bacon taste any better.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jordan Almond*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16290#post_24494226
> 
> 
> How about the upchanneling of signals, such as what someone mentioned with routing the cable input through the OPPO? The image I get from my Verizon provider isn't the greatest, so any improvement would be an upgrade to me.



If that's one of the things you would like, it does have an impact (IMO). I have my Comcast cable box going through the HDMI input in the Oppo 103D, which is upscaled by the Oppo and then the Darbee processor is applied to it.


It looks improved from my old signal and I still haven't changed my cable box to one that can do native output, so the cable box does no upscaling at all and the Oppo does everything.


It depends on how much value you place on that, and everything else Oppo offers. One thing you may try is to get the 103D and compare it to another player. Oppo has a 30 day return policy and all you are out is the shipping in return if you prefer to do that. Borrow or buy a Sony and see which you prefer.


Bluray play without the Darbee on is very similar; with the Darbee on, I find it much better, but that's only my own opinion and taste.


----------



## Jordan Almond


I can't call myself a fan, because I'm too ignorant of Darbee to make a qualifying statement. But that is a pretty harsh assessment, isn't it?


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jordan Almond*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16260#post_24490286
> 
> 
> The chief purpose is to play movies, with a focus on 3D DVD's.



I presume you mean 3D blu-rays? If so, as other posters have said, there isn't much (if any) difference in BD pictures. Get the cheapest 3D BD player from a major brand.


----------



## sage11x

I was referring to your cable feed. My opinion of darbee is something more akin to what a plastic surgeon would insist on doing to a perfectly beautiful pair of b cups.


Darbee applies a series of filters and image enhancers to 'spruce up' your picture and make it look 'better' than it did originally. I'm not a fan of this type of processing as it assumes you can make the image better than it's source. This is impossible. Before you ask: upconversion is totally different. Upconversion seeks to retain as much of the integrity of the original source as possible when translated to a display with a much higher pixel count than the one the source had intended all the while introducing as few artifacts as possible. Up conversions goal is to retain the source as closely as possible while the darbee's goal is to enhance it.


----------



## Jordan Almond




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Apostate*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16290#post_24494455
> 
> 
> 
> I presume you mean 3D blu-rays? If so, as other posters have said, there isn't much (if any) difference in BD pictures. Get the cheapest 3D BD player from a major brand.


Yes, 3D Blu-ray DVD's. I would like to improve the image quality of what I'm getting from my cable provider, and I'm getting educated right now by sage11x on that.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jordan Almond*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16200_100#post_24494844
> 
> 
> Yes, 3D Blu-ray DVD's. I would like to improve the image quality of what I'm getting from my cable provider, and I'm getting educated right now by sage11x on that.


In that case, Oppo is your only option as it's the only one that has any inputs in order to process the image from your cable box. Darbee might help a little, but in my experience, nothing can make 3D on a TV actually look good. So no matter how much money your throw at it, you'll probably still be disappointed in the end.


----------



## Jordan Almond


I'm kind of getting mixed signals here, or at least in my novice mentality. On the one hand, I am hearing how technically advanced the OPPO 103D is, and seems to be the hands down favorite. On the other hand, for the things that I want a Blu-ray 3D DVD player for the most, 3D Blu-ray DVD movie playback and improving the picture quality of what I'm getting from my cable provider, I get the sense that going with the better, newer offerings from Sony and Samsung (and probably others, too) would suffice. I would add to the mix that I would like a 3D Blu-ray DVD play that has a host of on-line features, such as Amazon Video, Netflix, and all the other, usual suspects.


----------



## wmcclain

This is an enthusiast's site and OPPO is an enthusiast's brand. It has a lot of big and little features that may not be of interest to everyone. 2-year warranty is standard and OPPO continues to service the first player they ever made, which is rare these days.


No Amazon video on the OPPO. It does accept the Roku Streaming Stick which has that and more.


-Bill


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jordan Almond*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16290#post_24495278
> 
> 
> I'm kind of getting mixed signals here, or at least in my novice mentality. On the one hand, I am hearing how technically advanced the OPPO 103D is, and seems to be the hands down favorite. On the other hand, for the things that I want a Blu-ray 3D DVD player for the most, 3D Blu-ray DVD movie playback and *improving the picture quality of what I'm getting from my cable provider*, I get the sense that going with the better, newer offerings from Sony and Samsung (and probably others, too) would suffice. I would add to the mix that I would like a 3D Blu-ray DVD play that has a host of on-line features, such as Amazon Video, Netflix, and all the other, usual suspects.



Like mdavej has said, only BD player that can act as a video processor is Oppo. Sony and Samsung won't be able to help you with your picture quality from your cable provider.


If you are willing to pay, you can't go wrong with Oppo. I don't need or want all of Oppo's capabilities so it's not worth it to me but Oppo is one of the most capable BD players out there.


----------



## Jordan Almond




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Apostate*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16290#post_24495665
> 
> 
> 
> Like mdavej has said, only BD player that can act as a video processor is Oppo. Sony and Samsung won't be able to help you with your picture quality from your cable provider.


Okay, then I guess it's up to me to decide if just the picture quality should be the chief concern (and utilizing something like ROKU's streaming stick for maximum network content), or if improving picture quality from my cable provider should be a major factor as well.


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jordan Almond*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16290#post_24495688
> 
> 
> Okay, then I guess it's up to me to decide if just the picture quality should be the chief concern (and utilizing something like ROKU's streaming stick for maximum network content), or if improving picture quality from my cable provider should be a major factor as well.



I went with first option since I thought that gave me the most of what I wanted - content and picture quality. I didn't need nor willing to pay for Oppo's audio capabilities which I'd have never used.


----------



## tboe77

Background.


I've been using a PS3 slim (320 GB) as my primary blu-ray player for nearly 3 years. No complaints, really. I guess I've just got some upgrade-itis.










I recently upgraded my display, so I'm wanting to get the best picture quality possible. I'm wondering if a standalone player can provide better PQ than my PS3. The new display is 3D capable, so I'm only looking at 3D players.


Here is my signal chain:


PS3 --> Denon AVR-X4000 (no processing, just pass-through) --> DarbeeVision Darblet (DVP5000) --> Samsung PN64F8500 display.


Now, I know that there are other reasons to go with a standalone player, but I want to ignore those for the purpose of this thread and focus on picture quality alone.


Here's why:


For streaming options, I use an Apple TV, so I don't really care if another player offers better streaming options than the PS3. I bit-stream audio to my Denon, so I'm not interested in a better DAC/analogue section that an OPPO would provide (and those cost much more than I'm looking to spend). I have also pretty much abandoned DVD. I play DVD's on occasion, but not enough for DVD up-scaling abilities to factor in here. I have no issue with the PS3's load times (so, I don't care if another player will save 5 seconds). I also have no issue with the PS3's noise level (it makes a bit of noise, but is not audible during movie playback).


Now, there are a couple of other benefits that I do expect to gain from an upgrade to a standalone player, but I expect to gain these same benefits no matter which player I choose, so they shouldn't factor too much into this discussion. First and foremost is to overcome the PS3's limitation regarding simultaneous output of 3D picture and Dolby TrueHD. This isn't actually a big deal (I think all of the 3D blu-rays I own have DTS-HDMA), but it's "nice to have". Another is SACD support. I don't actually have any SACD's, however, since pretty much all of the Sony blu-ray players support SACD, I thought it would also be "nice to have", though not mandatory. So, I've mainly been focusing on Sony players, due to the inclusion of SACD support, but would definitely consider another brand if it offers a definite improvement in picture quality over the PS3.


Now, I probably would have pulled the trigger on a Sony bdp-s5100 already (since they offer both of the benefits described in the last paragraph and can be had for about $120 here, in Canada), except that I do not like the form factor. The "jewel" design is just plain ugly, IMO. Also, the most convenient placement in my system would likely involve setting my cable box on top of the unit, which won't work with the current design of the Sony players. I can probably move things around to fit one of these units in my system, but I don't really want to be bothered to do so, unless I know that I will gain an improvement in picture quality.


I use my PS3 for gaming, as well as blu-ray playback, so I would still keep the PS3 in my system. I also like having the same machine for gaming and blu-ray playback, as that is one less box in my system. The PS4 would probably be my best option, except that it doesn't do 3D, and I've read some reviews that state that its 2D blu-ray performance is inferior to that of the PS3. So, even though the common expectation is that 3D support is likely to be added to the PS4 (but is not _guaranteed_), it seems there is no reason to expect better PQ for blu-ray playback from the PS4.


So, adding a standalone player means having another "box" in my system, since I will likely always have a gaming machine as well. I like that the PS3 handles both functions, but am definitely willing to add a standalone, if it will provide an improvement in PQ.


The Sony bdp-s790 looks like a good option, as it does not have the annoying form factor, but that model is 2 years old now, and is still a little pricey for me, as it was never distributed in Canada. I can get it, but not as cheaply as in the US.


So, there you have it. If I can get an improvement in PQ, I'm up for it, but if not, then I'll just stick with my PS3.










Thank you for any input or suggestions.


Edit: I should add that I've done some research and reading on this already. Many have stated that for 1080p24 blu-ray playback, there is no difference in picture quality between different players (at least none that can be perceived by the human eye). While I'm inclined to believe this, I've also seen just as many posts from people who claimed that this or that player provided a noticeable improvement in PQ.


----------



## hernanu

You won't see much change in bluray PQ, especially since you've got a Darblet inline.


You mentioned several things that would get you to a standalone player: 3D, TrueHD. If those are must haves and SACD play is a nice to have, then a Sony player that is capable is a good choice. If they're not, then just keep the PS3, it's a good machine.


As to the Sony form factor, I'd just get creative and see about a small shelf if possible. You want airflow for your electronics anyways.


----------



## tboe77

Thanks for the input, hernanu!


----------



## Selden Ball

Unfortunately, only Sony seems to be selling relatively inexpensive BD+SACD players (~$100US). All of the others I'm aware of are much more, and the Oppos are the least expensive of them. Some dedicated SACD players might be priced in-between them, though.


----------



## NewHampster


I read a few threads here that the BBT01 is a good player, but it's discontinued and apparently has an awful remote. I searched for another small player but could only find compact computer drives. That is, nothing with HDMI output. I need something small for portability and the BBT01 was sure small. Is there a replacement? Or does anyone know where I can buy one?

 

Thanks!


----------



## PeninsulaMark


 I like buying at Costco for several reasons, but it limits the choices.  Can anyone please compare and contrast these models and give a recommendation?  Seems the Samsung has noise problems and won't show subtitles when streaming Netflix.  The Sony (only $80) might have hesitation issues. 

 

Which model would you get?

 

 

Thank you.


----------



## BillP

First, please post in the Official Help Me Choose a Player dedicated thread. Second, I can never recommend Samsung due to poor reliability. Go Sony.


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16290#post_24510822
> 
> 
> I can never recommend Samsung due to poor reliability. Go Sony.



+1 Can't go wrong with Sony. Granted my experience is limited to three models from Sony and two models from LG but Sony's are a head above LG when it comes to UI speed, useability, and stability, i.e., doesn't crash like LGs.


----------



## hernanu

I bought a Sony 590 for my daughter's new apartment a year ago, it has performed well for her, mostly for streaming.


I'm an Oppo guy, but the 590 has been a trouper for her uses.


----------



## JohnOCFII




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeninsulaMark*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16290#post_24510492
> 
> 
> I like buying at Costco for several reasons, but it limits the choices.  Can anyone please compare and contrast these models and give a recommendation?  Seems the Samsung has noise problems and won't show subtitles when streaming Netflix.  The Sony (only $80) might have hesitation issues.



Lots of deals on the Sony 5100 (or the warehouse store version, BX510) at Costco, Sam's, Walmart and others. This is "last year's model" with the new models just hitting the streets in the past few weeks. Take a look at the Sony thread. Many, many positive reviews. If I needed to get a unit this week, it is what I would purchase.

http://www.costco.com//.product.100044304.html?utm_campaign=bazaarvoice&utm_medium=SearchVoice&utm_source=RatingsAndReviews&utm_content=Default 


You can get a lemon with any product. Also, unlike just 5 years ago, it seems the level of physical quality for the devices has gone downhill (plastic cases instead of metal, etc.) This is a good reason to purchase at a retailer with a good return policy, such as Costco.


----------



## insanecollector

I just purchased a Sony KDL65w850a and want to maximize my picture. In house right now I have a Panny BDT310 & BDT220 and Sony 590. Which of these players will give me the best picture and 3D picture with my w850? Or should now think of investing in a OPPO? Or is there another player out there I am not looking at? I use a Roku for all my streaming and the blu-ray player is connected to a Denon 2313 which will be connected to my tv. Any advice will help? Thanks.


----------



## PeninsulaMark

Thank you, John. Do you know what the new model will have or not have compared to this Sony ? Costco is an excellent place to purchase.


Did Costco water down this Sony model ? Is it missing important features, or is it just a model number change ?


----------



## Selden Ball

Costco just changes the model number (dropping the final 0) and adds an HDMI cable. Otherwise their Sony players are identical.


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *insanecollector*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16290#post_24512729
> 
> 
> I just purchased a Sony KDL65w850a and want to maximize my picture. In house right now I have a Panny BDT310 & BDT220 and Sony 590. Which of these players will give me the best picture and 3D picture with my w850? Or should now think of investing in a OPPO? Or is there another player out there I am not looking at? I use a Roku for all my streaming and the blu-ray player is connected to a Denon 2313 which will be connected to my tv. Any advice will help? Thanks.




Use the s590 or other 5-series or better Sony 3D player.


Since you have a new Sony TV which has TriLuminos support, you should use a Blu-ray player that supports "x.v.Color". At the moment, that's really only Sony. That'll provide the best possible picture when playing a Sony "Mastered in 4K" Blu-ray disc. With other discs, any Pany 3D player would be fine.


----------



## PeninsulaMark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16290#post_24512829
> 
> 
> Costco just changes the model number (dropping the final 0) and adds an HDMI cable. Otherwise their Sony players are identical.


Great.  Will go now to get that Sony model.


----------



## JohnOCFII




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeninsulaMark*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16290#post_24513348
> 
> 
> Great.  Will go now to get that Sony model.



Yes, as I understand it, they create a separate model so that other retailers don't have to price match, as it is a "different' part number.


----------



## PeninsulaMark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnOCFII*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16290#post_24513974
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, as I understand it, they create a separate model so that other retailers don't have to price match, as it is a "different' part number.


 

 

Yes, but often Costco will ADD something to the package.  Examples:  HDMI cord for a DVD Player, Traffic receiver for a GPS unit, etc.   Will set up the Sony BR tomorrow.


----------



## Rizwan Ali

I want to buy a 3D Bluray player.. The player must have 3D BD IOS files Playback option.


Right now i searched a lot and found the only Asus O Play Bds-700 the best option which can play BD IOS and all the other files .


Kindly suggest.. Any help ll be highly appreciated.


Thanks,


----------



## hernanu

I believe they also match the manufacturer's warranty - one extra year from them if the manufacturer's is one.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rizwan Ali*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16320#post_24514981
> 
> 
> I want to buy a 3D Bluray player.. The player must have 3D BD IOS files Playback option.
> 
> 
> Right now i searched a lot and found the only Asus O Play Bds-700 the best option which can play BD IOS and all the other files .
> 
> 
> Kindly suggest.. Any help ll be highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,



Bluray players are constrained from playing ISO files by agreement with bluray licensing. So if you are looking at a current player, they won't support that. Some older players may, if you find one without updated firmware, but it is a gamble.


You may be better off with a media player like the Dune HD Base 3D media player which will do what you want but lacks a bluray drive.


So if play of ISO's is required, and you want to play blurays as well, get the Dune player and an inexpensive bluray player.


----------



## PeninsulaMark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16320#post_24515141
> 
> 
> I believe they also match the manufacturer's warranty - one extra year from them if the manufacturer's is one.


 

 

Yes, and provide free tech support during the two years.


----------



## 370ZYZFR1

Looking for a new blu ray player for upstairs. Have a denon 4520 and 3313 blu ray downstairs. Need a b player upstairs to go with my denon 4311. The 3313 blu ray won't connect hd link with 4311 however.


Which one in comparison is better for high end audiophile taste? Any big differences? I have research the heck out of these. Need some input.


----------



## hernanu

That's the DBT-3313UDCI correct?


If you need the Denon link HD, only a Denon player supports that, and currently this is the only player that implements it - I don't think the 1713 does.


The 3313 is also not analog capable (only has a sub out), so I would think you're not interested in analog outputs. If the Denon link is not a consideration, I'd go with an Oppo 103D, since it allows for features you don't get with the 3313 - DSD play through HDMI 1 and two, etc.


If you want to spend about the same as for the 3313 (about 1100?). then you might think about the 105D, if you want to try analog signals or take advantage of the headphone amp that's built in.


Both are essentially the same, except for the massively upgraded analog section in the 105 / 105D, the headphone amp and the USB asynchronous DAC connection, letting you bypass your PC''s poor DAC to allow the Oppo to process music signals.


Again - this is if Denon link HD is not possible, as seems the case.


----------



## tdogroeder

I'm wanting to get into SACD's and need suggestion for players $150 or less since it will replace a player that does not do sacd. I'm not sure on what the best way to connect for best audio sound, hdmi, analog etc. Networking is not that important to me since I have other options for that.


How important is 5/7.1 or 2 channel analog out in a player? Is Sony BDP-S5100 one of the cheaper players to go with?


----------



## Selden Ball

Unless you're willing to purchase used equipment, Sony S5100 and S5200 blu-ray players are the least expensive SACD players. Unfortunately, they don't have analog outputs. For unknown reasons, unused units of the previous year's S590 are selling for absurdly high prices, more than the higher quality S790 which is listed by Amazon at about $170. The x90 players have stereo analog outputs. If you want an SACD player with multichannel analog outputs, though, you'll need to spend quite a lot more: ~$500 for an Oppo 103.


----------



## tdogroeder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16320#post_24520414
> 
> 
> Unless you're willing to purchase used equipment, Sony S5100 and S5200 blu-ray players are the least expensive SACD players. Unfortunately, they don't have analog outputs. For unknown reasons, unused units of the previous year's S590 are selling for absurdly high prices, more than the higher quality S790 which is listed by Amazon at about $170. The x90 players have stereo analog outputs. If you want an SACD player with multichannel analog outputs, though, you'll need to spend quite a lot more: ~$500 for an Oppo 103.



I'm not going to go the oppo route, but thanks for the recommendation.


Is analog out going to give the best audio experience? How much better are the S790 compared to S5100/5200?


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdogroeder*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16320#post_24520618
> 
> 
> I'm not going to go the oppo route, but thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> 
> Is analog out going to give the best audio experience? How much better are the S790 compared to S5100/5200?


Analog out is not necessarily going to give better audio quality than digital out. It depends on which has the better audio DACs, your player or your AV receiver. If you already have a good quality receiver, and you plan on using HDMI to your receiver, then it doesn't matter which player you get - they will all sound the same.


----------



## tdogroeder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16320#post_24520742
> 
> 
> Analog out is not necessarily going to give better audio quality than digital out. It depends on which has the better audio DACs, your player or your AV receiver. If you already have a good quality receiver, and you plan on using HDMI to your receiver, then it doesn't matter which player you get - they will all sound the same.



Thanks for that information as it is very useful in understanding analog vs hdmi. My receiver is yamaha rxv765, I'm not sure if that is considered good quality or not.


So it sounds like the Sony 5100/5200 is probably the best option for me as the others might not yield much audio quality difference for me to notice.


----------



## BIslander

It's doubtful that you'll hear a difference in DACs. The more importance difference is the processing that occurs prior to the analog conversion. Players generally have fairly limited processing tools and the don't do room correction. So, if your receiver has a calibration system like Audyssey, using a digital connection is likely to be better.


----------



## tdogroeder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16320#post_24521122
> 
> 
> It's doubtful that you'll hear a difference in DACs. The more importance difference is the processing that occurs prior to the analog conversion. Players generally have fairly limited processing tools and the don't do room correction. So, if your receiver has a calibration system like Audyssey, using a digital connection is likely to be better.



My yamaha does have room correction YPAO, so I plan on going with the 5100 since it's only $80.


----------



## geekparrot

I was just watching Star Trek Into Darkness (3d) and it finally dawned on me that my player was not outputting the Dolby TrueHD 7.1 sound like it should. Turns out my PS3 slim does not output Dolby TrueHD and 3d. Never knew that before. So it's time I finally went for a new blu-Ray player...


My setup is a 60" Samsung UN60F8000, Yamaha RX-V575 receiver and Sony PS3 Slim (newest model as of 2013). The tv and receiver are amazing, and the PS3 is now the weak link in the chain. Great player, but I am looking at adding a dedicated Blu-Ray player now.


I've read about the Oppo BDP-103 and it looks like the cream of the crop, but the $500 price tag is a little steep for me right now.


Since I have a top of smart features on the TV (VUDU, Netflix, all kinds of apps are all built in) , the most important thing to me is strictly image quality and straight-ahead performance. I don't need the BR player to do everything, just provide the best picture possible. I'd like to try and keep the price in the ballpark of $150 or less if possible.


I'll go for the Oppo if it really is that amazing, but am hopeful something else has something close to that level of picture quality and audio outputs supported. Needs to do 3d too. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geekparrot*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16320#post_24521622
> 
> 
> I was just watching Star Trek Into Darkness (3d) and it finally dawned on me that my player was not outputting the Dolby TrueHD 7.1 sound like it should. Turns out my PS3 slim does not output Dolby TrueHD and 3d. Never knew that before. So it's time I finally went for a new blu-Ray player...
> 
> 
> My setup is a 60" Samsung UN60F8000, Yamaha RX-V575 receiver and Sony PS3 Slim (newest model as of 2013). The tv and receiver are amazing, and the PS3 is now the weak link in the chain. Great player, but I am looking at adding a dedicated Blu-Ray player now.
> 
> 
> I've read about the Oppo BDP-103 and it looks like the cream of the crop, but the $500 price tag is a little steep for me right now.
> 
> 
> Since I have a top of smart features on the TV (VUDU, Netflix, all kinds of apps are all built in) , the most important thing to me is strictly image quality and straight-ahead performance. I don't need the BR player to do everything, just provide the best picture possible. I'd like to try and keep the price in the ballpark of $150 or less if possible.
> 
> 
> I'll go for the Oppo if it really is that amazing, but am hopeful something else has something close to that level of picture quality and audio outputs supported. Needs to do 3d too. Thanks for any advice!



If the primary thing you want is bluray disk play, then a good player (Sony, Panasonic?) in that range is fine. I'm a proud owner of two Oppos, but I got them for other features and reasons in addition to bluray disk play.


Once you get into the other features, the Oppos become a good value.


----------



## tdogroeder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16320#post_24522059
> 
> 
> If the primary thing you want is bluray disk play, then a good player (Sony, Panasonic?) in that range is fine. I'm a proud owner of two Oppos, but I got them for other features and reasons in addition to bluray disk play.
> 
> 
> Once you get into the other features, the Oppos become a good value.



What are the other features that makes oppos so good/valuable?


I ended up ordering the 5100 this morning from amazon & I ordered Dire Straights Brother in Arms SACD, cait wait to hear that in my system!


----------



## geekparrot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16320#post_24522059
> 
> 
> 
> If the primary thing you want is bluray disk play, then a good player (Sony, Panasonic?) in that range is fine. I'm a proud owner of two Oppos, but I got them for other features and reasons in addition to bluray disk play.
> 
> 
> Once you get into the other features, the Oppos become a good value.


I looked a few pages back and noticed people raving about the Sony BDP-5100 (or the BDPBX-510 at Costco) :  http://www.costco.com/Sony-BDPBX510-3D-Wi-Fi-Blu-rayDVD-Player.product.100044304.html

 

It looks like that should suit my needs, and has good reviews.  One thing I can't tell (at least not from what I can immediately see) is if that player solves my original requirements:

 

 - Best picture, other than the Oppo, I can get

 - Will output Dolby TrueHD 7.1 when watching 3D Blu-rays


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geekparrot*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16300_100#post_24522990
> 
> 
> I looked a few pages back and noticed people raving about the Sony BDP-5100 (or the BDPBX-510 at Costco) :  http://www.costco.com/Sony-BDPBX510-3D-Wi-Fi-Blu-rayDVD-Player.product.100044304.html
> 
> 
> It looks like that should suit my needs, and has good reviews.  One thing I can't tell (at least not from what I can immediately see) is if that player solves my original requirements:
> 
> 
> - Best picture, other than the Oppo, I can get
> 
> - Will output Dolby TrueHD 7.1 when watching 3D Blu-rays


For DVD, Sony has far from the best picture. It doesn't decode Dolby TrueHD, but it will bitstream to an AVR that does. So you need to determine the capabilities of your AVR before making a decision.


Generally, user reviews are not at all the result of any kind of scientific evaluation, including my own. If perfect BD picture quality and superior upconversion are important to you, then you need to review some actual test data. If a very good picture is sufficient, rather than the absolute "best" picture, and your AVR can decode the latest formats, then Sony is fine.


Realize also that the x100 / x10 series are now obsolete. If your AVR can decode, then the x200 / x20 series will be faster, and likely cheaper, than the old models.


----------



## geekparrot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16320#post_24523073
> 
> 
> 
> For DVD, Sony has far from the best picture. It doesn't decode Dolby TrueHD, but it will bitstream to an AVR that does. So you need to determine the capabilities of your AVR before making a decision.
> 
> 
> Generally, user reviews are not at all the result of any kind of scientific evaluation, including my own. If perfect BD picture quality and superior upconversion are important to you, then you need to review some actual test data. If a very good picture is sufficient, rather than the absolute "best" picture, and your AVR can decode the latest formats, then Sony is fine.
> 
> 
> Realize also that the x100 / x10 series are now obsolete. If your AVR can decode, then the x200 / x20 series will be faster, and likely cheaper, than the old models.


 

 Sorry if I wasn't clear about that.  Yes, I have a Yamaha RX-V575 receiver and it decodes 7.1 (DTS-MA, Dolby TrueHD, etc).  My PS3 will not output TrueHD 7.1 on a 3D Blu-ray, which is my main reason for wanting to get a standalone BR player.  I never watch DVDs (Blu-rays only), but DVD upscaling is nice to have.

 

 From what I've seen, the 5100 is pretty much as cheap as it gets ($79 pretty much everywhere, including Costco), which was why I was asking specifically about that one.  Thanks!


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geekparrot*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16320#post_24522990
> 
> 
> I looked a few pages back and noticed people raving about the Sony BDP-5100 (or the BDPBX-510 at Costco) :  http://www.costco.com/Sony-BDPBX510-3D-Wi-Fi-Blu-rayDVD-Player.product.100044304.html
> 
> 
> It looks like that should suit my needs, and has good reviews.  One thing I can't tell (at least not from what I can immediately see) is if that player solves my original requirements:
> 
> 
> - Best picture, other than the Oppo, I can get
> 
> - Will output Dolby TrueHD 7.1 when watching 3D Blu-rays



If you're doing all (or mostly) bluray, then you'll get an equivalent or very close PQ from the Sony as the Oppo. It's bluray and it will be good.


If you're doing bitstreaming and your AVR can decode multi channel TrueHD that will work for you, but the 5100 doesn't natively decode multi channel TrueHD. It only decodes 2 channel TrueHD.


So if your setup is

5100 (no decode, bitstreams) -> AVR (decodes TrueHD) -> speakers, you get 7.1 channel output.


if

5100 (decodes TrueHD, sends LPCM) -> AVR -> speakers, you get 2 channel output.


----------



## geekparrot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16320#post_24523112
> 
> 
> 
> If you're doing all (or mostly) bluray, then you'll get an equivalent or very close PQ from the Sony as the Oppo. It's bluray and it will be good.
> 
> 
> If you're doing bitstreaming and your AVR can decode multi channel TrueHD that will work for you, but the 5100 doesn't natively decode multi channel TrueHD. It only decodes 2 channel TrueHD.
> 
> 
> So if your setup is
> 
> 5100 (no decode, bitstreams) -> AVR (decodes TrueHD) -> speakers, you get 7.1 channel output.
> 
> 
> if
> 
> 5100 (decodes TrueHD, sends LPCM) -> AVR -> speakers, you get 2 channel output.


Yep, my RX-V575 does decode all lossless 7.1 streams.  Sounds like the 5100 should fit my needs.  I would LOVE the Oppo, but for less than 1/5th of the price, and equivalent PQ (or close), it's hard to pass that up, from what I've read.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geekparrot*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16320#post_24523127
> 
> 
> Yep, my RX-V575 does decode all lossless 7.1 streams.  Sounds like the 5100 should fit my needs.  I would LOVE the Oppo, but for less than 1/5th of the price, and equivalent PQ (or close), it's hard to pass that up, from what I've read.



I think you're making the right choice.


----------



## geekparrot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16320#post_24523139
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're making the right choice.


Great, thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## geekparrot


I picked up a Sony BDPBX510 from Costco last night.  Easy hookup and setup and worked right out of the box.  Could be mistaken but the picture quality seems better than my PS3, but that could just be my bias because it's new and I WANT it to look better.

 

 My only issue is about an hour in Star Trek: Into Darkness 3D (the Blu-ray that alerted me to the fact that the PS3 does not output Dolby TrueHD and 3D together), it froze for just a second and the lip sync was off about a half second.  This could just be the disc, but I never noticed it happening before.  Pausing it and unpausing it fixed the issue, and it never popped back up.  Is this a known issue at all, or just possibly a fluke?


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geekparrot*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16320#post_24527785
> 
> 
> I picked up a Sony BDPBX510 from Costco last night.  Easy hookup and setup and worked right out of the box.  Could be mistaken but the picture quality seems better than my PS3, but that could just be my bias because it's new and I WANT it to look better.
> 
> 
> My only issue is about an hour in Star Trek: Into Darkness 3D (the Blu-ray that alerted me to the fact that the PS3 does not output Dolby TrueHD and 3D together), it froze for just a second and the lip sync was off about a half second.  This could just be the disc, but I never noticed it happening before.  Pausing it and unpausing it fixed the issue, and it never popped back up.  Is this a known issue at all, or just possibly a fluke?



I'd check in the Sony 5100 thread (the BDPBX510 is a rebranded 5100). They should know.


----------



## geekparrot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16320#post_24528543
> 
> 
> 
> I'd check in the Sony 5100 thread (the BDPBX510 is a rebranded 5100). They should know.


Good call.  Thanks for the heads up.  I will post there!


----------



## Greg Matty

I recently moved into a brand new house and purchased a new 65" Panasonic Plasma TV, Yamaha RXV-675 receiver and Samsung BDF-5900 3D Blu-ray player. All is not well.


Lip sync with this player is terrible. My test disc right now is Pearl Harbor. At about two hours into the movie when Roosevelt is addressing his advisors I see at least a half second of sync error. To make a long story short, I plugged my three year old Panasonic DMP-BD60 into the same HDMI cable feeding into the same Yamaha receiver on the same 65" tv and the sync issue disappeared.


I swapped back the Samsung and skipped straight to that same chapter and the problem reared it's ugly head again. I can get it to work by setting the lip sync delay on the receiver but I'd rather have a BD player that works properly. So last night I bought a new Sony BDPS5200 and connected it to the same system. It had the same lip sync issue. I am tempted to try an LG or preferably another Panasonic but maybe they all have this "feature" nowadays?


I find this inexcusable and can't be the only one. As mentioned, I connected all three players mentioned here to the same system so the only variable is the BD player. All of them had audio set to bitstream if that would make a difference but toggling this to PCM didn't seem to change anything.


So does such a 3D blu ray player exist that I can buy that WON'T have sync issues or am I simply out of luck?


Greg


----------



## Greg Matty

I don't own any 3D movies and can probably get buy with a 2D player if I can resolve the sync issues.


Greg


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg Matty*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16320#post_24529958
> 
> 
> I recently moved into a brand new house and purchased a new 65" Panasonic Plasma TV, Yamaha RXV-675 receiver and Samsung BDF-5900 3D Blu-ray player. All is not well.
> 
> 
> Lip sync with this player is terrible. My test disc right now is Pearl Harbor. At about two hours into the movie when Roosevelt is addressing his advisors I see at least a half second of sync error. To make a long story short, I plugged my three year old Panasonic DMP-BD60 into the same HDMI cable feeding into the same Yamaha receiver on the same 65" tv and the sync issue disappeared.
> 
> 
> I swapped back the Samsung and skipped straight to that same chapter and the problem reared it's ugly head again. I can get it to work by setting the lip sync delay on the receiver but I'd rather have a BD player that works properly. So last night I bought a new Sony BDPS5200 and connected it to the same system. It had the same lip sync issue. I am tempted to try an LG or preferably another Panasonic but maybe they all have this "feature" nowadays?
> 
> 
> I find this inexcusable and can't be the only one. As mentioned, I connected all three players mentioned here to the same system so the only variable is the BD player. All of them had audio set to bitstream if that would make a difference but toggling this to PCM didn't seem to change anything.
> 
> 
> So does such a 3D blu ray player exist that I can buy that WON'T have sync issues or am I simply out of luck?
> 
> 
> Greg



Many AVRs have a lip sync setting and/or a delay setting to optimize synchronization. Since you're having this issue with multiple players, the resolution likely will be to make adjustments to your AVR. Do you have the issue if you bypass the AVR and feed the TV directly?


----------



## Selden Ball

Greg,


Lip sync problems usually are seen when the TV or other display is taking a lot of time to apply video enhancements. If the TV has a "Game" mode, you might try turning that on: it should disable all enhancements to minimize video lag. Otherwise, you might consider going through the TV's settings to make sure they're at the 0 or disabled settings. It could simply be that your Samsung player does not support auto-lip-sync, although that's usually a feature in the TV/receiver interaction. i.e. get a Sony S5100


----------



## Greg Matty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16320#post_24530380
> 
> 
> Many AVRs have a lip sync setting and/or a delay setting to optimize synchronization. Since you're having this issue with multiple players, the resolution likely will be to make adjustments to your AVR. Do you have the issue if you bypass the AVR and feed the TV directly?



Actually I have had the problem with two new BD players but not my old one. I'll bypass the receiver today to test your theory but the fact remains that one works fine for all my movies and the other two, the brand new ones, do not. That is the part I can't quite figure out. Also, it happens with some titles but not others.


I"ll try again this afternoon.


Greg


----------



## Greg Matty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16320#post_24531084
> 
> 
> Greg,
> 
> 
> Lip sync problems usually are seen when the TV or other display is taking a lot of time to apply video enhancements. If the TV has a "Game" mode, you might try turning that on: it should disable all enhancements to minimize video lag. Otherwise, you might consider going through the TV's settings to make sure they're at the 0 or disabled settings. It could simply be that your Samsung player does not support auto-lip-sync, although that's usually a feature in the TV/receiver interaction. i.e. get a Sony S5100



Good advice.


But the part that still confuses me is that one player plays all my titles okay and the other two brand new ones do not. All three pass through the same receiver to the same tv. Still it is worth a shot. Thanks.


Greg


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg Matty*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16300_100#post_24531587
> 
> 
> Good advice.
> 
> 
> But the part that still confuses me is that one player plays all my titles okay and the other two brand new ones do not. All three pass through the same receiver to the same tv. Still it is worth a shot. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Greg


You can also adjust the delay on your sony.


----------



## Sammy388


Hi everyone,

 

I've been deliberating as to whether or not I should get a Blu-ray player. I mean, I already have a DVD player but I'm a total movie lover and am always looking for a better viewing experience. Do you think the quality is noticeably different (with a Blu-ray player)? And do you think that difference in quality is worth the extra costs (of the Blu-ray player and actual disks)? I'd love to know more about it. Thanks!


----------



## jjeff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sammy388*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16350#post_24531658
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I've been deliberating as to whether or not I should get a Blu-ray player. I mean, I already have a DVD player but I'm a total movie lover and am always looking for a better viewing experience. Do you think the quality is noticeably different (with a Blu-ray player)? And do you think that difference in quality is worth the extra costs (of the Blu-ray player and actual disks)? I'd love to know more about it. Thanks!


I would say it's worth it. I still get the occasional thing on DVD and have a large DVD collection but for new things I first try and get it on BD, if it's not available I'm OK with DVD but I do notice a big difference with BD picture quality as well as audio quality.

I own the DVD Burlesque which is kind of a picture quality standard for DVD, it looks about as good as DVD gets but just this weekend I saw a second hand shop had the BD version for $5, I grabbed it and all I can say is WOW! When I side by side compared it to my DVD there was no comparison, the detail and sound quality was so much better on the BD. Not that I'll ever become a BD snob but I really do prefer it to be on BD, even with all the crap unskipable things and slow loading inherant to BD not to mention all the features I have on my DVD players that I forgo by using BD, the basic playback quality of BD makes it worth it.

Of course I'm talking about new things or older things remastered for BD, VHS quality material look the same on BD or DVD and in that case I'd get the DVD, even if the title was available on BD.


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sammy388*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16350#post_24531658
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I've been deliberating as to whether or not I should get a Blu-ray player. I mean, I already have a DVD player but I'm a total movie lover and am always looking for a better viewing experience. Do you think the quality is noticeably different (with a Blu-ray player)? And do you think that difference in quality is worth the extra costs (of the Blu-ray player and actual disks)? I'd love to know more about it. Thanks!



Short answer: yes!


Just to give a quick comparison, you can easily read the credits at the ends of Blu-ray movies. They're often unreadable on DVDs. While most people don't really care about what's actually in the credits, this gives you an idea of how much clearer the movie itself is. Of course, this also assumes you have a TV which supports full high-definition video resolution (1920x1080).


In some cases, the improved audio is worth the upgrade, too.


On the other hand, some movies just aren't worth seeing in higher resolutions or listening to with higher quality sound. You'll have to decide how important a given movie is to you. Blu-ray players play DVDs just fine, so you don't have to replace all of your current library unless you want to. Some DVD titles will never be released on Blu-ray for various reasons.


----------



## Sammy388


I was mainly thinking of the difference in the quality visually but that's a good point about the audio! Which kind of movies (like genre or visual style) are most noticeably different on Blu-ray? That's really interesting about the credits too. I agree, most ppl aren't that concerned with what the credits say but it definitely gives a clear idea of how much better the quality is visually. Thanks so much!


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sammy388*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16350#post_24531799
> 
> 
> I was mainly thinking of the difference in the quality visually but that's a good point about the audio! Which kind of movies (like genre or visual style) are most noticeably different on Blu-ray? That's really interesting about the credits too. I agree, most ppl aren't that concerned with what the credits say but it definitely gives a clear idea of how much better the quality is visually. Thanks so much!



Quality is not partial to particular genres, but the amount of difference you see will vary based on the quality of the source. If the original source has flaws they, may be more evident on the Blu-ray, so if you have any titles in your collection you think you might want to upgrade, look for reviews online.


Overall, it's totally worth it, especially when viewing on large screen sizes or close distances, in which case the additional resolution will be the most noticeable.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sammy388*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16350#post_24531799
> 
> 
> I was mainly thinking of the difference in the quality visually but that's a good point about the audio! Which kind of movies (like genre or visual style) are most noticeably different on Blu-ray? That's really interesting about the credits too. I agree, most ppl aren't that concerned with what the credits say but it definitely gives a clear idea of how much better the quality is visually. Thanks so much!



As was mentioned though, you do need to have a hi definition TV to get these advantages.


Once you do, in my opinion there is a huge improvement in picture quality. You'll see an improvement in sound if you have surround speakers set up, but the improvement will be smaller than with the picture improvement.


Three movies as an example, that improve greatly from the DVD to the bluray in picture quality.


Lawrence of Arabia - the sharpness of the picture and color, as well as displaying the full width of the original movie is very good.
Avatar - My parents have the DVD (played on a bluray player I bought them). I compared the bluray to the DVD and the color, sharpness of a busy world was excellent.
The Quiet Man - Although presented in the original 4:3 aspect ratio (as filmed), the colors and sharpness of the picture are a huge improvement over the DVD.



So if your system is capable of displaying HD content (you have an HDTV), you'll get much improved picture quality. If your system is capable of processing lossless sound, you'll get better but not drastically better sound.


----------



## Greg Matty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16350#post_24531614
> 
> 
> You can also adjust the delay on your sony.



Vampidemic, seldom ball and mdave,


Thank you for your replies. Here is what I have found:


Well I spent the last hour playing around with setups.


I went from my old/good BD player to the new one and figured out what I think the problem is.


1) Going from BD player to the receiver worked as expected with my old player, the new one has serious lip sync issues. This leads me to believe it is a player issue.


2) Going straight from either BD player to the tv via HDMI worked fine with both of them. Now it is confusing as something appears to be happening with the receiver even though they are getting what I think is the same signal via HDMI from either player.


3) So I randomly begin changing one setting at a time on the new player to try to determine what is going on. There is a setting for 24P playback. I know what 24P playback refers to but I don't know what this setting on the BD player actually does. Does it convert 24P to 30P? Does it drop/duplicate fields? That I don't know but turning it to off appears to have solved the problem.


So if anyone else is having issues with lip sync and blu ray, look for a feature on your BD player for 24p playback and try turning it off and on and see if that works.


NC


----------



## Selden Ball

Greg,


Thanks for reporting your solution!


Yours is the second report that I've seen in the past week or so about having abnormal delays when playing 24fps source material. (The other person's problem apparently was in the TV.) I don't recall seeing any previous reports, certainly not recently, although my memory might be faulty. Apparently some combinations of TVs, receivers and players really don't handle it very well










Apparently it is "well known" that many DVDs don't do 24fps very well at all. Apparently there are some "flags" in the video data stream which were not set reliably when the video was produced. 24fps Blu-rays, however, seem to be created much more reliably.


Sorry: this is just an observation, and not an attempt to "solve" the problem.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg Matty*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16300_100#post_24532804
> 
> 
> ... if anyone else is having issues with lip sync and blu ray, look for a feature on your BD player for 24p playback and try turning it off and on and see if that works.
> 
> 
> NC


Good find. Did you also try adjusting the delay? During playback press OPTIONS then A/V Sync. My player stays in 24p mode, and I've never had any issues except with one disc (Total Recall), in which case I could compensate with A/V Sync.


If you don't use 24p, the player does a 3:2 pull down to 60p I think.


----------



## JohnOCFII




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sammy388*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16350#post_24531658
> 
> 
> Do you think the quality is noticeably different (with a Blu-ray player)? And do you think that difference in quality is worth the extra costs (of the Blu-ray player and actual disks)?



Yes, I think the quality is noticeably better, both audio and video. The BD player costs have come down so far recently (great prices right now on last years models for less than $90, for example).

As far as the discs go, I don't buy may discs. I usually rent from Redbox. I do rent Blu-rays primarily. If I find a movie that I think I want to watch many, many times, I will buy the Blu-ray discs. I have purchased the Star Wars trilogy, Iron Man, Lord of the Rings on BD, for example.


The improvement in quality relies on having a high-definition television (at least 720p, ideally 1080p). The improvements in audio rely on a decent receiver and, ideally, at least a 5.1 speaker setup. The simplest way to get the quality is to have a single HDMI connection between your BD player and your receiver, and another from the receiver to your TV.


Good Luck!


John


----------



## Greg Matty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16350#post_24532912
> 
> 
> Good find. Did you also try adjusting the delay? During playback press OPTIONS then A/V Sync. My player stays in 24p mode, and I've never had any issues except with one disc (Total Recall), in which case I could compensate with A/V Sync.
> 
> 
> If you don't use 24p, the player does a 3:2 pull down to 60p I think.



If I leave the 24p mode active and use the delay at about 200 milliseconds that works as well. The problem is that if I go to a different movie I then have to turn the delay off again. That isn't too big of a deal but for now I have just decided to leave the 24p mode off. I haven't been able to tell a difference anyway.


Greg


----------



## Greg Matty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16350#post_24532912
> 
> 
> Good find. Did you also try adjusting the delay? During playback press OPTIONS then A/V Sync. My player stays in 24p mode, and I've never had any issues except with one disc (Total Recall), in which case I could compensate with A/V Sync.
> 
> 
> If you don't use 24p, the player does a 3:2 pull down to 60p I think.



On which device do you recommend pressing A/V sync, the receiver I assume. I'll check that out again.


Greg


----------



## mdavej

Just the player. My 20 year old receiver has no such option.


----------



## Greg Matty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16350#post_24535717
> 
> 
> Just the player. My 20 year old receiver has no such option.



I'll check that out today.


Greg


----------



## ewookie

I was wondering if anyone knew of such a device on the market. Here's my dream:


Connect this thing to my TV and use android apps on my TV, play blu-ray discs, play movies from my local network using an android app, connect bluetooth keyboards, mice, and gamepads to the device, play old emulator games (NES, SNES, etc.)


----------



## Foxbat121

Sounds like you need a Google TV device. Most of them are discontinued now.


Most new BD players now also support Miracast (I know both Panasonic and Sony (2014 models) players do). So, you can have a Android phone or tablet wirelessly cast the screen to your TV to achieve what you want.


----------



## HockeyoAJB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ewookie*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16350#post_24540160
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew of such a device on the market. Here's my dream:
> 
> 
> Connect this thing to my TV and use android apps on my TV, play blu-ray discs, play movies from my local network using an android app, connect bluetooth keyboards, mice, and gamepads to the device, play old emulator games (NES, SNES, etc.)


The only device I can think of that can do everything you are looking for would be a Windows PC with Steam for gaming, a blu-ray disc drive, and NFC/miracast capabilities.  I believe Asus makes one with all of these features, but it runs about $1,400.

 

There are a lot of devices that can do MOST of what you want in different combinations.  So, if you were willing to use 2 devices and swap inputs as needed then it could be done for much less.  For instance, Samsung's Homesync Android set-top box runs on the Android system, can be used as a client for your media server using Plex or another android compatible media server/app combo, is compatible with various types of controls (keyboard, mouse, android phone, game pad, remote, etc.), and can be used for retro gaming via. Steam for Android.  However, it does not have an optical drive, so can't play physical discs of any kind.  So you would need to combine it with a separate blu-ray player.

 

http://www.cnet.com/products/samsung-homesync/

 

As Foxbat noted, there are quite a few blu-ray players that can be used as a DLNA client for your media server and have miracast capabilities as well as the obvious ability to play physical media.  Some can even accept a keyboard.  But I don't know of any that are compatible with game pads or that can actually run Steam or any other video game emulator on the player itself.


----------



## Kane D Williams

Hello


I am looking for a player that is as good or better than my Panasonic DMP-BD45 with Blu Ray & DVD, but with faster load times. However, it has to have low jitter via SPDIF and play back 24/192 FLAC files (hence the low jitter).


I hear Samsung's have very low jitter, is this true of all Samsung's? I did post a new thread about this, but it seems it's been deleted?


Thanks for any advice. £150 max


----------



## teachsac

Nope. Moved to the Samsung thread.


S~


----------



## ewookie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HockeyoAJB*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16350#post_24540530
> 
> 
> 
> The only device I can think of that can do everything you are looking for would be a Windows PC with Steam for gaming, a blu-ray disc drive, and NFC/miracast capabilities.  I believe Asus makes one with all of these features, but it runs about $1,400.
> 
> 
> There are a lot of devices that can do MOST of what you want in different combinations.  So, if you were willing to use 2 devices and swap inputs as needed then it could be done for much less.  For instance, Samsung's Homesync Android set-top box runs on the Android system, can be used as a client for your media server using Plex or another android compatible media server/app combo, is compatible with various types of controls (keyboard, mouse, android phone, game pad, remote, etc.), and can be used for retro gaming via. Steam for Android.  However, it does not have an optical drive, so can't play physical discs of any kind.  So you would need to combine it with a separate blu-ray player.
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/products/samsung-homesync/
> 
> 
> As Foxbat noted, there are quite a few blu-ray players that can be used as a DLNA client for your media server and have miracast capabilities as well as the obvious ability to play physical media.  Some can even accept a keyboard.  But I don't know of any that are compatible with game pads or that can actually run Steam or any other video game emulator on the player itself.



thanks for the replies, guys! yeah, i'm trying to avoid the 2 devices path. i got frustrated trying to find one on my own. as you said, many are capable of most of the things i want. there was so much to weed through, i thought i would just ask here. theoretically, any android-powered device that will accept a bluetooth keyboard will accept a bluetooth gamepad. also, there are emulator apps for android. so, if that helps anyone with recommendations/suggestions, it would be much appreciated. again, what i'm looking for is an android-powered blu-ray player with bluetooth.


----------



## commadore64


OK, I'm new to the Blu-ray thing... just purchased an Onkyo BD-SP809 and hooked it up this afternoon.  I have an old TV set and when I try to play a Blu-ray disc, I get no picture.  My TV is an old Sony CRT from the 1990s with only composite and S-video hookups.  I had to use the composite connection but get no picture with a Blu-ray disc.  I do however get a picture with a standard DVD and the audio is OK with either.  I plan to upgrade to a new TV in the next 6 months and wanted to purchase some new movies hence the Blu-ray purchase.  My question is, does this sound kinda normal to you guys or do I have a setting wrong?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *commadore64*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16350#post_24546322
> 
> 
> OK, I'm new to the Blu-ray thing... just purchased an Onkyo BD-SP809 and hooked it up this afternoon.  I have an old TV set and when I try to play a Blu-ray disc, I get no picture.  My TV is an old Sony CRT from the 1990s with only composite and S-video hookups.  I had to use the composite connection but get no picture with a Blu-ray disc.  I do however get a picture with a standard DVD and the audio is OK with either.  I plan to upgrade to a new TV in the next 6 months and wanted to purchase some new movies hence the Blu-ray purchase.  My question is, does this sound kinda normal to you guys or do I have a setting wrong?



Currently, players are not allowed to produce an image for Blu-ray over analog video at all: meaning no composite, s-video or component. HDMI only. This is the studios idea of closing the "analog hole" piracy mechanism (which no one ever used).


That model is a few years old and has the connections, so I'm surprised that it is not allowed to produce a Blu-ray image over analog. Models produced before the analog sunset are grandfathered in, but maybe Onkyo is being aggressive in their compliance.


You need a new TV. The one you have would not benefit from high definition video anyway.


-Bill


----------



## commadore64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16350#post_24546581
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, players are not allowed to produce an image for Blu-ray over analog video at all: meaning no composite, s-video or component. HDMI only. This is the studios idea of closing the "analog hole" piracy mechanism (which no one ever used).
> 
> 
> That model is a few years old and has the connections, so I'm surprised that it is not allowed to produce a Blu-ray image over analog. Models produced before the analog sunset are grandfathered in, but maybe Onkyo is being aggressive in their compliance.
> 
> 
> You need a new TV. The one you have would not benefit from high definition video anyway.
> 
> 
> -Bill


Thanks Bill for the help.  Yeah, I find it odd also that the player has the composite connections but will not work... it even shows hooking it up to a TV with the composite connections in the instruction manual... go figure.  Anyway, as I mentioned, my plan was to get a new TV in the near future anyway... guess I'll just have to wait.  Thanks again.

Bob


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *commadore64*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16350#post_24546695
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bill for the help.  Yeah, I find it odd also that the player has the composite connections but will not work... it even shows hooking it up to a TV with the composite connections in the instruction manual... go figure.  Anyway, as I mentioned, my plan was to get a new TV in the near future anyway... guess I'll just have to wait.  Thanks again.
> 
> Bob



There is a small thread for the player: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1399215/official-onkyo-bd-sp809-owners-thread 


You might post there and see if anyone else has dealt with this.


-Bill


----------



## Rizwan Ali

There is an alternative (Popcorn Hour A-410).


Do it play downloaded 3D .ISO files?


Hows is the playback and result ?


I was wondering if it has video upscale capability?


----------



## Husker4theSpurs

Hi guys,


Looking to get a standalone Blu Ray player here shortly. I will primarily be watching Blu Rays on it but will do some Netflix streaming (and hopefully HBO GO when app is available). What would be the best player to get? I currently have a 90" Sharp and am just using a soundbar for audio so audio performance is not necessarily that important right now.


Seems a lot of people are talking about the Sony 5100 ... Is it that simple of a decision? Boom, go for it? I saw there was a new Samsung out that received good CNet reviews.


Thank you in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## HockeyoAJB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Husker4theSpurs*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16350#post_24552676
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Looking to get a standalone Blu Ray player here shortly. I will primarily be watching Blu Rays on it but will do some Netflix streaming (and hopefully HBO GO when app is available). What would be the best player to get? I currently have a 90" Sharp and am just using a soundbar for audio so audio performance is not necessarily that important right now.
> 
> 
> Seems a lot of people are talking about the Sony 5100 ... Is it that simple of a decision? Boom, go for it? I saw there was a new Samsung out that received good CNet reviews.
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for any suggestions!


The Sony 5100 is actually last year's model, which you should be able to find on sale for $99 now.  The 5200 ($119) would be the comparable model from this year's line-up but they actually have a higher end model this year in the 6200 ($179).  This years models have only been out for a couple months, so not too many people own them yet.  The main benefits of the 6200 over the 5100 are...

 

1) dual core processors for faster load times and quicker menu navigation

2) 4K upscaling

3) New Netflix app available now and new Amazon Instant app is on the way.

 

Some folks actually prefer the Sony S790 (also $179), which is now 3 years old, as it was the last reasonably priced blu-ray player to have two HDMI outs and it uses the older, heftier build with more typical styling rather than the stealth bomber look of the last 2 model years.  It also has dual core processors.  However, it lacks the newer apps and a few other features of the 6200.


----------



## Cafe Latte

I recently bought an Epson Eh-tw8200 projector and so far I am loving it. I am now thinking to get a blue ray player for 3d after enjoying the 2-3d conversion of the Epson. The thing is my audio set up is high end 2 channel so I will want to be able to send hdmi to my projector and rca 2 channel stereo to my hifi. One nube question is are there any blue ray players with audio delay for lip sinc?

Regards

Chris


----------



## Husker4theSpurs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HockeyoAJB*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16350#post_24552854
> 
> 
> 
> The Sony 5100 is actually last year's model, which you should be able to find on sale for $99 now.  The 5200 ($119) would be the comparable model from this year's line-up but they actually have a higher end model this year in the 6200 ($179).  This years models have only been out for a couple months, so not too many people own them yet.  The main benefits of the 6200 over the 5100 are...
> 
> 
> 1) dual core processors for faster load times and quicker menu navigation
> 
> 2) 4K upscaling
> 
> 3) New Netflix app available now and new Amazon Instant app is on the way.
> 
> 
> Some folks actually prefer the Sony S790 (also $179), which is now 3 years old, as it was the last reasonably priced blu-ray player to have two HDMI outs and it uses the older, heftier build with more typical styling rather than the stealth bomber look of the last 2 model years.  It also has dual core processors.  However, it lacks the 4K upscaling, newer apps, and a few other features of the 6200.



Thank you ... I will likely go with the 5200 I suppose. I will do some more research on the Samsung.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Oh I forgot, my budget is 400-maybe 800 dollars Aus

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Cafe Latte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16380#post_24553905
> 
> 
> Price range?
> 
> 
> If you want high end excellent two channel analog, then you want the Oppo 105D priced at 1299. If you want lower prices, the Oppo 103D is 600 with very good two channel analog performance.
> 
> 
> The Sony S790 is older but has analog two channel. The DACs are not comparable to the Oppos, but it is a good bargain at about 180.
> 
> 
> (Just saw the price post) - the S790 should work for you.


I think of the Oppo, but I was thinking of the cheaper one as the difference in price could buy quite a nice separate da converter. Are there any other makes worth considering? I found a review on a Denon DBT-1713ud but I dont know if it will be able to send 2 channel to my hifi and hdmi image to my projector which is a must for me.

Thanks

Chriis


----------



## S_G7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HockeyoAJB*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16350#post_24552854
> 
> 
> Some folks actually prefer the Sony S790 (also $179), which is now 3 years old, as it was the last reasonably priced blu-ray player to have two HDMI outs and it uses the older, heftier build with more typical styling rather than the stealth bomber look of the last 2 model years.  It also has dual core processors.  However, it lacks the 4K upscaling, newer apps, and a few other features of the 6200.



The BDP-S790 features 4k upscaling.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cafe Latte*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16380#post_24553914
> 
> 
> I think of the Oppo, but I was thinking of the cheaper one as the difference in price could buy quite a nice separate da converter. Are there any other makes worth considering? I found a review on a Denon DBT-1713ud but I dont know if it will be able to send 2 channel to my hifi and hdmi image to my projector which is a must for me.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chriis



I've used the older Oppo 83 for analog play (2 channel and multi channel). It performed very well for music; the optimized analog version then was the 83se, which I haven't heard.


It was said to be excellent for two channel play - the current 103 / 103D models are said to be equivalent to that or slightly better.


The 105D is another matter entirely, of course - it has dual 2 channel 32 bit ESS Saber DACs, an upgraded toroidal power supply, unbalanced XLR and rca 2 channel outputs, asynchronous USB inputs so you can feed digital input directly from a computer, bypassing the less capable sound card and letting the 105 / 105D do the processing.


The 103 is no slouch, since it equates a high end analog machine from three years ago. I've got a 103D (the 83 is in the bedroom), and would have no compunction in using it on an analog setup.


All outputs are live at all times on the Oppos, so you can use it simultaneously. Not sure about the Denon - why not check the thread that discusses that model?


----------



## HockeyoAJB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *S_G7*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16380#post_24554334
> 
> 
> 
> The BDP-S790 features 4k upscaling.


I thought so, but I checked a couple sites to be sure and neither of them listed it so I assumed I was wrong and changed my post.  Guess I should have trusted my memory or perhaps searched for it on this site rather than Googling it and relying on the first few hits.


----------



## Cafe Latte

I had a chat with the missus and she suggested I sell a couple of hifi components I have not used in years (Ming da valve amp and els 57's) and buy the better Oppo. Two many times I end up buying twice which I want to avoid doing this time. The big question if I go this way is , is the Oppo 105 better than buying a cheaper machine and getting a separate DA converter? Here In Aus the Oppo is 1500 Aus dollars which is a lot, but if the Oppo's da converter is so good it may well be worth it, what are peoples thoughts?

Thanks again everyone

Chris


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cafe Latte*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16380#post_24557190
> 
> 
> I had a chat with the missus and she suggested I sell a couple of hifi components I have not used in years (Ming da valve amp and els 57's) and buy the better Oppo. Two many times I end up buying twice which I want to avoid doing this time. The big question if I go this way is , is the Oppo 105 better than buying a cheaper machine and getting a separate DA converter? Here In Aus the Oppo is 1500 Aus dollars which is a lot, but if the Oppo's da converter is so good it may well be worth it, what are peoples thoughts?
> 
> Thanks again everyone
> 
> Chris



Check this thread, or ask there: Oppo BDP-105 "Sound Quality" Check Thread for Audiophiles 


-Bill


----------



## Cafe Latte

Thanks I will have a read









Thanks again everyone

Chris


----------



## gdsgr


I am interested in a DLNA Certified Renderer (DMR) device which will be capable of playing both audio and video. The device must be capable of playing both CDs (mp3 and audio) and DVDs inserted on its tray. Moreover, I would like to control the device through IP or RS232 protocol (in order to embedded the control to my home visualization). In addition, through this protocol I want to query the device about the content (files and folders) located in CD - DVD - USB inserted and get the response from the device.

 

Do you have any idea for such a device?

 

Thanks in advance


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdsgr*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16300_100#post_24559080
> 
> 
> I am interested in a DLNA Certified Renderer (DMR) device which will be capable of playing both audio and video. The device must be capable of playing both CDs (mp3 and audio) and DVDs inserted on its tray. Moreover, I would like to control the device through IP or RS232 protocol (in order to embedded the control to my home visualization). In addition, through this protocol I want to query the device about the content (files and folders) located in CD - DVD - USB inserted and get the response from the device.
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea for such a device?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


Most current models can do this. Depending on your budget, I would start with Sony or Oppo.


The file list will show on the device. It will not communicate back to your control system with an answer to a query. The protocol is only one way. For something like that, you should stick with a home theater PC.


----------



## HockeyoAJB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16380#post_24559845
> 
> 
> 
> Most current models can do this. Depending on your budget, I would start with Sony or Oppo.
> 
> 
> The file list will show on the device. It will not communicate back to your control system with an answer to a query. The protocol is only one way. For something like that, you should stick with a home theater PC.


Many devices (blu-ray players, streaming media players, AVR's, TV's, etc.) are capable of two-way communication between a control application and the device when using IP/Serial protocol.  Information sent from the device to the control application is typically referred to as "feedback".  What type of feedback you can get from the device is specific to the brand/model in question.  Obviously, your remote solution needs to be able to understand that feedback and display it for it to work.  I find the Compatibility lists on the Roomie Remote website to be a good resource for checking what brand/model of consumer electronic devices support IP/Serial protocol and what type of feedback they can give.  The lists are by no means complete as they are updated by Roomie Remote when they discover what codes work and they do not have the resources to test every new device the second it is released, but it can be a good place to start your search.  I imagine that other remote solutions (Harmony, iRule, Creston, etc.) also have similar lists.  Some devices comes with their own special applications.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HockeyoAJB*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16300_100#post_24560037
> 
> 
> 
> Many devices (blu-ray players, streaming media players, AVR's, TV's, etc.) are capable of two-way communication between a control application and the device when using IP/Serial protocol.  Information sent from the device to the control application is typically referred to as "feedback".  What type of feedback you can get from the device is specific to the brand/model in question.  Obviously, your remote solution needs to be able to understand that feedback and display it for it to work.  I find the Compatibility lists on the Roomie Remote website to be a good resource for checking what brand/model of consumer electronic devices support IP/Serial protocol and what type of feedback they can give.  The lists are by no means complete as they are updated by Roomie Remote when they discover what codes work and they do not have the resources to test every new device the second it is released, but it can be a good place to start your search.  I imagine that other remote solutions (Harmony, iRule, Creston, etc.) also have similar lists.  Some devices comes with their own special applications.


I was referring specifically to IP on the Sony. There is now way to query it for titles and get them over IP that we know of. It doesn't appear to have been designed to do that.


----------



## HockeyoAJB


Interesting.  I thought that the TV Sideview app from Sony was capable of doing searches across multiple services including the disc in the Sony blu-ray player, media on a DLNA server, the EPG (assuming you are using a compatible Sony TV), and any streaming services (Netflix, Amazon Instant, etc.) built into the device you are controlling and display the results on the mobile device you are using.  And that you could select any of those search results and start playback from the search window.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HockeyoAJB*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16300_100#post_24561234
> 
> 
> Interesting.  I thought that the TV Sideview app from Sony was capable of doing searches across multiple services including the disc in the Sony blu-ray player, media on a DLNA server, the EPG (assuming you are using a compatible Sony TV), and any streaming services (Netflix, Amazon Instant, etc.) built into the device you are controlling and display the results on the mobile device you are using.  And that you could select any of those search results and start playback from the search window.


Hmm... interesting. I forgot about it getting the disc title. So it is getting at least some feedback. But is the other stuff coming from the player itself or directly from those services? I realize you can "cast" from search results to the player. I do it all the time. I just don't think the OP is going to have any luck getting a lot of data out of this player without a lot of hacking and a lot of code. I don't think it's worth even trying, when, as you said, you can see most of the data you need by other means on other devices.


----------



## ChuckT409

Hi.

I'm looking for an inexpensive BR PLAYER with a USB POR (preferably in the front) that I can connect to a Denon 1912 to play movies from a remote hard drive.

Any suggestions (remember inexpensive).

Thanks ChucT

Merriam, kansas


----------



## gdsgr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16380#post_24559845
> 
> 
> 
> Most current models can do this. Depending on your budget, I would start with Sony or Oppo.
> 
> 
> The file list will show on the device. It will not communicate back to your control system with an answer to a query. The protocol is only one way. For something like that, you should stick with a home theater PC.


 

Thank you for your reply. I have no problem going to the HTPC way. Do you know any software which will suit my needs for such a project?

 

As an alternative, the blu-ray player or the software of the HTPC may give me a web interface from which i can control it (e.g. http://192.168.1.6:8039 ).


----------



## gdsgr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16380#post_24559845
> 
> 
> 
> Most current models can do this. Depending on your budget, I would start with Sony or Oppo.
> 
> 
> The file list will show on the device. It will not communicate back to your control system with an answer to a query. The protocol is only one way. For something like that, you should stick with a home theater PC.


 

Thank you for your reply.

 

I have no problem going to the HTPC way. Do you know which software (windows or linux) will suit my project's needs?

 

As an alternative, the Blu-Ray device or the HTPC's software can give me a web interface where I can see the content of the CD - USB (e.g. htttp://192.168.1.50:30).


----------



## gdsgr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HockeyoAJB*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16380#post_24560037
> 
> 
> 
> Many devices (blu-ray players, streaming media players, AVR's, TV's, etc.) are capable of two-way communication between a control application and the device when using IP/Serial protocol.  Information sent from the device to the control application is typically referred to as "feedback".  What type of feedback you can get from the device is specific to the brand/model in question.  Obviously, your remote solution needs to be able to understand that feedback and display it for it to work.  I find the Compatibility lists on the Roomie Remote website to be a good resource for checking what brand/model of consumer electronic devices support IP/Serial protocol and what type of feedback they can give.  The lists are by no means complete as they are updated by Roomie Remote when they discover what codes work and they do not have the resources to test every new device the second it is released, but it can be a good place to start your search.  I imagine that other remote solutions (Harmony, iRule, Creston, etc.) also have similar lists.  Some devices comes with their own special applications.


 

Thank you for your reply.

 

I have seen Roomie Remote website but no Blu-Ray player gives the content of the CD or USB.

 

As you mentioned, some devices have their own application for control (which is taking place under TCP/IP protocol). TV Sideview app is such an example. If they have not published the control-feedback protocol it would be very time consuming to try hacking their protocol.


----------



## HockeyoAJB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16380#post_24561575
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... interesting. I forgot about it getting the disc title. So it is getting at least some feedback. But is the other stuff coming from the player itself or directly from those services?...


That, I don't know.  You would think that the player/tv would have to be able to tell the app what streaming services you have loaded or else you would get erroneous search results that could not be used.  However, whether or not the search is done by the player and reported back to the control device as feedback or if the app searches the web directly, I can't say.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdsgr*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16300_100#post_24563064
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I have no problem going to the HTPC way. Do you know any software which will suit my needs for such a project?
> 
> 
> As an alternative, the blu-ray player or the software of the HTPC may give me a web interface from which i can control it (e.g. http://192.168.1.6:8039 ).


Take a look at Media Browser 3 and see if that will do what you want. My kids use the web client and phone client when they are away at school, mainly for recorded TV. But it works just as well for BD/DVD rips and other video files. I'm not sure if it interacts with actual BD/DVD discs, probably not. That could be a challenge. There are many other good options which I haven't tried myself, like JRiver, Plex, etc. All are file based though, not disc based.


----------



## HockeyoAJB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdsgr*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16380#post_24563073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen Roomie Remote website but no Blu-Ray player gives the content of the CD or USB.
> 
> 
> 
> As you mentioned, some devices have their own application for control (which is taking place under TCP/IP protocol). TV Sideview app is such an example. If they have not published the control-feedback protocol it would be very time consuming to try hacking their protocol.


Supposedly, the 2012 and newer Sony Blu-Ray players support "Media Identification" as feedback, but I am not sure if that includes all sources (disc, streaming apps, USB) or just some.  I don't currently own a Sony Blu-Ray player or I would test it for you.

 

I agree that it would be very time consuming.  I actually posted a request on the Roomie Remote website a few months back asking if they had a time table for when the Sony STR DN1040 (2013 model I had just purchased) might be added to the list and if they knew if it had better feedback support than the STR DN1030 (2012 model) seeing as how it had an updated GUI very similar to the ES line (without the home automation features).  Unfortunately, they had not had many requests for that particular model so it was not high on their priority list to purchase and test.  They did offer to assist me by explaining the process of using a packet sniffer such as Wireshark to log and sort thru the IP traffic coming to/from my receiver.  I did a little bit of research to see what this would involve and, honestly, without somebody to actually show me what NOT to do, I was afraid I might screw something up.


----------



## mdavej

gdsgr,


I'm always curious why people are motivated to do something like you're proposing. I already have all the data I need on my TV screen to manage all my media. Having a tiny copy of it on a phone or tablet screen is of no use to me whatsoever. If I wanted more data for whatever reason, I can just RDP into my HTPC from any device I happen to have on hand.


----------



## gdsgr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16380#post_24564911
> 
> 
> gdsgr,
> 
> 
> I'm always curious why people are motivated to do something like you're proposing. I already have all the data I need on my TV screen to manage all my media. Having a tiny copy of it on a phone or tablet screen is of no use to me whatsoever. If I wanted more data for whatever reason, I can just RDP into my HTPC from any device I happen to have on hand.


 

I want to connect the blu-ray player to my audio system (AVR) and be capable to control the music (mp3 files) without needing to turn on the TV (especially if I am on the garden). On the other hand, it must be Video compatible because I want to play Youtube videos (through DLNA) and send the audio only , through AVR, to the garden.

 

I want many things, I know  .... Sky is the limit   ....


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdsgr*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16400_100#post_24567050
> 
> 
> I want to connect the blu-ray player to my audio system (AVR) and be capable to control the music (mp3 files) without needing to turn on the TV (especially if I am on the garden). On the other hand, it must be Video compatible because I want to play Youtube videos (through DLNA) and send the audio only , through AVR, to the garden.
> 
> 
> I want many things, I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Sky is the limit   ....


That's very simple then. Pick tracks or youtube videos on your phone and "play to" the Sony. Works great. And you don't have to get any apps or write any code. If that's not your cup of tea, then a Chromecast works pretty much the same way. I'm not certain they do "exactly" what you want, but that's where I'd start looking. I play Netflix and Youtube like that today with my phone and my Sony. I've never tried music, but it should work just the same. I may give it a try in the next few days. If not, then Roku and Plex or Media Browser would certainly do what you want.


I misunderstood your initial post. I thought you wanted to put in a blu-ray disc, see a list of chapters, maybe even cover art and other metadata on your phone and control playback of those. Just playing music and youtube is much simpler. It's much easier to manage a library of files remotely than individual discs, which is what appeared to be your requirement at first.


----------



## gdsgr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16380#post_24567569
> 
> 
> 
> That's very simple then. Pick tracks or youtube videos on your phone and "play to" the Sony. Works great. And you don't have to get any apps or write any code. If that's not your cup of tea, then a Chromecast works pretty much the same way. I'm not certain they do "exactly" what you want, but that's where I'd start looking. I play Netflix and Youtube like that today with my phone and my Sony. I've never tried music, but it should work just the same. I may give it a try in the next few days. If not, then Roku and Plex or Media Browser would certainly do what you want.
> 
> 
> I misunderstood your initial post. I thought you wanted to put in a blu-ray disc, see a list of chapters, maybe even cover art and other metadata on your phone and control playback of those. Just playing music and youtube is much simpler. It's much easier to manage a library of files remotely than individual discs, which is what appeared to be your requirement at first.


You did not misunderstand. I want both 

 

But as I can see the 2nd one (see the content of the DVD inserted on the Blu-Ray player) is more or less impossible.

 

I would like to thank you for your help once more


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16380#post_24567569
> 
> 
> That's very simple then. Pick tracks or youtube videos on your phone and "play to" the Sony. Works great. And you don't have to get any apps or write any code. If that's not your cup of tea, then a Chromecast works pretty much the same way. I'm not certain they do "exactly" what you want, but that's where I'd start looking. I play Netflix and Youtube like that today with my phone and my Sony. I've never tried music, but it should work just the same. I may give it a try in the next few days. If not, then Roku and Plex or Media Browser would certainly do what you want.
> 
> 
> I misunderstood your initial post. I thought you wanted to put in a blu-ray disc, see a list of chapters, maybe even cover art and other metadata on your phone and control playback of those. Just playing music and youtube is much simpler. It's much easier to manage a library of files remotely than individual discs, which is what appeared to be your requirement at first.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdsgr*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16380#post_24567593
> 
> 
> You did not misunderstand. I want both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as I can see the 2nd one (see the content of the DVD inserted on the Blu-Ray player) is more or less impossible.
> 
> 
> I would like to thank you for your help once more



So I'm missing something here maybe.


The Oppos incorporate DLNA push functionality, so you can push content to them, Oppo also provides a Media Control App which runs on tablets and phones to control the movement and play of content from different sources to the player. It also acts as a remote controller of the Oppo, so I can control it from my phone.


It does not require the TV to be on to control it, and does all of its functions via IP. Is this what you're looking for ? I use it on the 103D and my Samsung Galaxy 4 all of the time.


----------



## insanecollector

Would the Sony-6200 give me a better picture than my Sony 590 connected via HDMI to a Sony KDL65w850a?


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *insanecollector*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16380#post_24568814
> 
> 
> Would the Sony-6200 give me a better picture than my Sony 590 connected via HDMI to a Sony KDL65w850a?


No, it wouldn't. The only advantage would be if you upgrade to a 4k display.


----------



## Selden Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *insanecollector*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16380#post_24568814
> 
> 
> Would the Sony-6200 give me a better picture than my Sony 590 connected via HDMI to a Sony KDL65w850a?



No.


Both models of players play back standard Blu-rays at high resolution and both support x.v.Color. (aka TriLuminos) when playing back Sony's "Mastered in 4K" Blu-ray discs.


The 6200 is somewhat faster, though.


----------



## insanecollector




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16380#post_24568864
> 
> 
> No, it wouldn't. The only advantage would be if you upgrade to a 4k display.



Thanks. Saved me some money today.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16400_100#post_24568702
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm missing something here maybe.
> 
> 
> The Oppos incorporate DLNA push functionality, so you can push content to them, Oppo also provides a Media Control App which runs on tablets and phones to control the movement and play of content from different sources to the player. It also acts as a remote controller of the Oppo, so I can control it from my phone.
> 
> 
> It does not require the TV to be on to control it, and does all of its functions via IP. Is this what you're looking for ? I use it on the 103D and my Samsung Galaxy 4 all of the time.


Sony works the same way (although I couldn't get it to work with the music app on my iPhone). The part that's missing from every solution so far is the ability to view the titles and play individual tracks/chapters on a physical BD/DVD/CD. You could easily play/stop/skip/ffwd/rew, but not pick tracks by name. Not sure why anyone would need to do that since file streaming works so much better, but that's what the OP wants.


----------



## HockeyoAJB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *insanecollector*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16380#post_24568814
> 
> 
> Would the Sony-6200 give me a better picture than my Sony 590 connected via HDMI to a Sony KDL65w850a?


For the majority of current blu-ray/DVD films, there should not be much, if any, PQ difference.  However, one of the features of your TV is Triluminos display technology, which allows for a wider color gamut.  The 6200 also features Triluminos and can read xvYCC color information from discs which are encoded with it, while the S590 will not read this additional color information.  Sony has released close to a dozen titles on Blu-Ray that include this information, which can easily be identified by the "Mastered in 4K" label.  The movies themselves are 1080p, but were downscaled from 4K masters, so they will play on any blu-ray player and do not require you to own a 4K TV.  If you were to play one of these discs using the 6200 and your TV, you should see some scenes which have redder reds, bluer blues, and greener greens than what you would see playing the same disc in the S590 with the same TV.

 

Outside of those select titles, I wouldn't expect any discernible PQ difference between the 6200 and S590 for actual disc playback.  The 6200's menu an some of its apps are also newer, so there may be some improvements in the look of the menus and apps when you are navigating them.


----------



## S_G7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *insanecollector*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16380#post_24568814
> 
> 
> Would the Sony-6200 give me a better picture than my Sony 590 connected via HDMI to a Sony KDL65w850a?



For blu-rays, no. For DVDs, it's being reported that the 6200 has the same upscaling capabilities of the 790, so in that case there will be a better picture with DVDs on the 6200 vs the 590.


----------



## mdavej

^^^ also Netflix pic is better on post x90 series models. I sold all my 90's due to that.


----------



## Chise

This day of age you need two player's with your hometheater system the OPPO is a must second Panasonic or Sony.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chise*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16410#post_24573474
> 
> 
> This day of age you need two player's with your hometheater system the OPPO is a must second Panasonic or Sony.


Why? Maybe one player and one dedicated streamer, but not 2 players, The Oppo is a great player (I have the 105), but not everyone needs it (especially if they are not going to use analog audio out, then Sony or Panny would suffice).


----------



## Chise




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16410#post_24574454
> 
> 
> Why? Maybe one player and one dedicated streamer, but not 2 players, The Oppo is a great player (I have the 105), but not everyone needs it (especially if they are not going to use analog audio out, then Sony or Panny would suffice).


Oppo players have audio drop out on certain movies and don't have enough streaming for what I like.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chise*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16410#post_24574506
> 
> 
> Oppo players have audio drop out on certain movies and don't have enough streaming for what I like.



Audio drop outs on the Oppo 103D (Monsters University) for me were fixed by doing what the studio suggested for all players that had problems (not just the Oppo), switching to LPCM. Otherwise, no problems at all, don't need a second player.


As to streaming, the only thing I'm missing from the Oppo is Amazon, I get that with my TV, so that's not too much of an issue.


If you want more complete streaming and are not satisfied with players, simply get a good streaming box (Roku, Amazon Fire, etc.), that is their main business.


----------



## Chise




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16410#post_24574630
> 
> 
> Audio drop outs on the Oppo 103D (Monsters University) for me were fixed by doing what the studio suggested for all players that had problems (not just the Oppo), switching to LPCM. Otherwise, no problems at all, don't need a second player.
> 
> 
> As to streaming, the only thing I'm missing from the Oppo is Amazon, I get that with my TV, so that's not too much of an issue.
> 
> 
> If you want more complete streaming and are not satisfied with players, simply get a good streaming box (Roku, Amazon Fire, etc.), that is their main business.


Well I don't want the Oppo103D I have 93 and 83 plus I like Panasonic 330 and 500 players this as good Oppo's .


----------



## gdsgr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16380#post_24568702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm missing something here maybe.
> 
> 
> The Oppos incorporate DLNA push functionality, so you can push content to them, Oppo also provides a Media Control App which runs on tablets and phones to control the movement and play of content from different sources to the player. It also acts as a remote controller of the Oppo, so I can control it from my phone.
> 
> 
> It does not require the TV to be on to control it, and does all of its functions via IP. Is this what you're looking for ? I use it on the 103D and my Samsung Galaxy 4 all of the time.


 

Does the Media Control App show up the mp3 files of a CD ROM inserted in OPPO?

 

I would like to have the protocol in order to embed it to my visualization (so that I will not need to switch apps) but that is OK. Is OPPO-103D a stable DLNA Renderer? Does it stop working some times or freeze?


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdsgr*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16410#post_24577332
> 
> 
> Does the Media Control App show up the mp3 files of a CD ROM inserted in OPPO?
> 
> 
> I would like to have the protocol in order to embed it to my visualization (so that I will not need to switch apps) but that is OK. Is OPPO-103D a stable DLNA Renderer? Does it stop working some times or freeze?



I think you should go to the 103D owner's thread , they'll have full answers there. I haven't tried a burned CD-ROM (don't use them) filled with mp3's, so can't answer that explicitly. I can see a bluray disk's folders.


----------



## Hero of Legend


Hello! 

 

I just bought myself a $20 Akai Pro-Scan DVD Player new at Best Buy yesterday.

 

Works fine, looks okay, but the colors don't pop and has the infamous grey blacks.

 

My Wii U seems to look just fine in Component, very impressively even, colors burst and everything.

 

So is it the player, or maybe they don't really show their best until at least in 720p upscaled or native? Would this be solved by getting the Upconvert version for $10 more, or should I just go for a Blu-ray player, even if I'm going to focus on DVDs?


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hero of Legend*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16410#post_24580388
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought myself a $20 Akai Pro-Scan DVD Player new at Best Buy yesterday.
> 
> 
> Works fine, looks okay, but the colors don't pop and has the infamous grey blacks.
> 
> 
> My Wii U seems to look just fine in Component, very impressively even, colors burst and everything.
> 
> 
> So is it the player, or maybe they don't really show their best until at least in 720p upscaled or native? Would this be solved by getting the Upconvert version for $10 more, or should I just go for a Blu-ray player, even if I'm going to focus on DVDs?



Welcome to AVS. Most BD players will scale to 720/1080 quite well. With a few exceptions, BD's look significantly better than DVDs. Never a bad idea to have a player that will do both. If you have a specific question about the Akai player, you should ask in the DVD forum:

http://www.avsforum.com/f/18/dvd-players-standard-def 


S~


----------



## Hero of Legend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16410#post_24580575
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to AVS. Most BD players will scale to 720/1080 quite well. With a few exceptions, BD's look significantly better than DVDs. Never a bad idea to have a player that will do both. If you have a specific question about the Akai player, you should ask in the DVD forum:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/f/18/dvd-players-standard-def
> 
> 
> S~


Well I'm mostly trying to find what is the best option in getting a player that will have a better punch in the color and such, clarity isn't vital as my TV does 480p beautifully. Cost is also a concern.


----------



## teachsac

If you have a 480 TV, a BD player would more than likely not work. Component is no longer supported and most don't even come with standard composite connections. HDMI only on newer players.


S~


----------



## Hero of Legend


I have a 720p TV. 

 

I'm using Component and have 3 HDMI inputs, I use my Wii U in Component when using my Hauppauge.


----------



## teachsac

A BD player might be a better route than a DVD player then. You will be able to scale your DVDs to 720P. You will also have the ability to play BDs should you decide to buy or rent one from NF or Red Box, etc.


S~


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hero of Legend*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16400_100#post_24580635
> 
> 
> Well I'm mostly trying to find what is the best option in getting a player that will have a better punch in the color and such, clarity isn't vital as my TV does 480p beautifully. Cost is also a concern.


You can get an excellent BD player on ebay for $40 or less, shipped (i.e., Sony BDX-110 ). That's where I buy and sell all my players.


----------



## misthalu


Hello,

I'd really like to create a Blu-ray disc containing all the home videos I record with my phone through up the years.

 

It makes sense to use Blu-ray technology because of the resolution and capacity, but mostly because of the Java features. With Blu-ray Disc Java (BD-J Xlets) I can create search functions that allows the viewer to create a playlist of the videos based on who's on the clip, where it's recorded, what kind of event it's from etc. I would be able to create dynamic playlists that way, when the viewer is only interested in a certain person or place or event-type.

 

So I've been experimenting a bit with BD-J development for the past month or so now, and have infact managed to get a small test running on various players. (I had co-workers test for me and such).

 

The majority of Blu-ray players require a BDR disc in order to playback the BD-J Xlets. This will get rather expensive if I need to burn a BDR every time I need to test something. Therefor I'm looking for a Blu-ray player that supports playback of a full Blu-ray Disc structure from a USB stick or SD card.

 

My Google search has found only 1 player that seems to support this: The Dune BD Prime 3.0
http://dune-hd.com/eng/products/full_hd_media_players/20 

The specification states: "Playback of full Blu-ray structures from HDD and network (with Blu-ray menu, BD-J, BonusView, BD-Live)"

 

I also wrote an e-mail to Samsung, Sony, Panasonic, Phillips, LG and Pioneer, simply asking them if they had a Blu-ray player that supported this too. All of them replied "No".

 

AVSForum user Li On asked somewhat the same question on here back in 2009, which made me sign up here and write him a message asking what he found out. He hasn't replied though. But given that it was 5 years ago, maybe there's been some news on the area also.

 

*So... do YOU know of any Blu-ray players that'll play a full Blu-ray Disc structure from a USB stick or SD Card?* And PLEASE understand the question. I'm NOT talking about simple AVI or MPEG or MP4 playback. I'm talking about playback of a full Blu-ray Disc including Java menus.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Selden Ball

misthalu,


Have you tried re-writable Blu-ray discs?

They're more expensive individually, of course, but can be reused.


Unfortunately, I don't think you'll find a player that'll play from a memory device as if it were a disc. The studios don't want you to do that, since it makes piracy (copying of copyrighted movies) so much easier, by just copying the disc to the memory device. They recently closed a loop-hole which allowed playback from ISO images of discs. Only a very few no-longer-made players which have not had their firmware updated can still play ISOs.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16410#post_24581343
> 
> 
> You can get an excellent BD player on ebay for $40 or less, shipped (i.e., Sony BDX-110 ). That's where I buy and sell all my players.


And hook it up with HDMI, not component.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *misthalu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16410#post_24581431
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> I'd really like to create a Blu-ray disc containing all the home videos I record with my phone through up the years.
> 
> 
> It makes sense to use Blu-ray technology because of the resolution and capacity, but mostly because of the Java features. With Blu-ray Disc Java (BD-J Xlets) I can create search functions that allows the viewer to create a playlist of the videos based on who's on the clip, where it's recorded, what kind of event it's from etc. I would be able to create dynamic playlists that way, when the viewer is only interested in a certain person or place or event-type.
> 
> 
> So I've been experimenting a bit with BD-J development for the past month or so now, and have infact managed to get a small test running on various players. (I had co-workers test for me and such).
> 
> 
> The majority of Blu-ray players require a BDR disc in order to playback the BD-J Xlets. This will get rather expensive if I need to burn a BDR every time I need to test something. Therefor I'm looking for a Blu-ray player that supports playback of a full Blu-ray Disc structure from a USB stick or SD card.
> 
> 
> My Google search has found only 1 player that seems to support this: The Dune BD Prime 3.0
> http://dune-hd.com/eng/products/full_hd_media_players/20
> 
> 
> The specification states: "Playback of full Blu-ray structures from HDD and network (with Blu-ray menu, BD-J, BonusView, BD-Live)"
> 
> 
> I also wrote an e-mail to Samsung, Sony, Panasonic, Phillips, LG and Pioneer, simply asking them if they had a Blu-ray player that supported this too. All of them replied "No".
> 
> 
> AVSForum user Li On asked somewhat the same question on here back in 2009, which made me sign up here and write him a message asking what he found out. He hasn't replied though. But given that it was 5 years ago, maybe there's been some news on the area also.
> 
> *So... do YOU know of any Blu-ray players that'll play a full Blu-ray Disc structure from a USB stick or SD Card?* And PLEASE understand the question. I'm NOT talking about simple AVI or MPEG or MP4 playback. I'm talking about playback of a full Blu-ray Disc including Java menus.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.



A few thoughts:


1. You might look into software BD players for your computer. I would expect that this could be used with an image mounting utility to avoid burning discs, though have no experience doing this myself.


2. Many players recognize Blu-ray file structure on DVD media. This may enable you to do some testing with less expensive DVD-R, DVD-RE and/or DL DVD media .


3. I believe there are some streaming devices without disc drives that can play BD file structure. I'm not sure how reliably this will emulate a real BD disc player, but might be something to research.


----------



## misthalu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selden Ball*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16410#post_24581844
> 
> 
> misthalu,
> 
> 
> Have you tried re-writable Blu-ray discs?
> 
> They're more expensive individually, of course, but can be reused.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't think you'll find a player that'll play from a memory device as if it were a disc. The studios don't want you to do that, since it makes piracy (copying of copyrighted movies) so much easier, by just copying the disc to the memory device. They recently closed a loop-hole which allowed playback from ISO images of discs. Only a very few no-longer-made players which have not had their firmware updated can still play ISOs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for replying Selden Ball.
> 
> I have considered re-writeables yes, but I'd rather have some USB solution.
> 
> The Dune BD Prime 3.0, that I linked to, seems to be able to do it. There's on one eBay at the moment that I will bid on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16410#post_24582282
> 
> 
> 
> A few thoughts:
> 
> 
> 1. You might look into software BD players for your computer. I would expect that this could be used with an image mounting utility to avoid burning discs, though have no experience doing this myself.
> 
> 
> 2. Many players recognize Blu-ray file structure on DVD media. This may enable you to do some testing with less expensive DVD-R, DVD-RE and/or DL DVD media .
> 
> 
> 3. I believe there are some streaming devices without disc drives that can play BD file structure. I'm not sure how reliably this will emulate a real BD disc player, but might be something to research.
Click to expand...

 

Yes, I will use software players too. Like PowerDVD for Windows. But because I use Linux, I won't be able to test on such software players that often.

My old Sony BDV-E300 does playback Blu-ray content from a DVD - but even burning DVD discs will run up.

Streaming devices sounds interesting. Haven't heard of those yet.

For now though, I think I'll buy a Dune BD Prime 3.0 off of eBay. According to its specs, it'll "Playback of full Blu-ray structures from HDD and network (with Blu-ray menu, BD-J, BonusView, BD-Live)"


----------



## hhawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16410#post_24581343
> 
> 
> You can get an excellent BD player on ebay for $40 or less, shipped (i.e., Sony BDX-110 ). That's where I buy and sell all my players.



Just want to add that you can also search blu ray players on Amazon and often find refurbished models under the "used" description. Often there are returned models for very low prices from Amazon Warehouse. (I love the Panasonic players myself


----------



## YPBPRyan


Long time reader of the forums off and on when looking for advice and just now have a good reason why I needed to post.  So I currently have a Sony BDP-S480 that is about 3 years old and has stopped outputting on HDMI.  Already tried different input on TV, different cable, factory reset, running latest FW, etc.  It will output over component but thats it, I do see the BD logo and Sony logo on startup on HDMI but then the picture goes away completely.

 

So here I am trying to find a new Blu Ray Player to replace it with.  This old Sony S480 hasn't been the best to deal with interface wise.  When playing some .mkvs from my PS3 Media Server using DLNA when it gets to the end of the video and tries to go back to the file menu it would lock up, shut off and then flash "Please Wait" on the screen until you physically pull the power plug out.  I also got this at other random times exiting out of Apps and the wired internet connection was flaky would have to be reset occasionally.

 

Given these problems I am very leary of trying another Sony Player but from this forum they seem to still be the favorite of choice.Looks like lots of people are happy getting the S790 or S5100 series.  So has the quality control and operating SW improved in later models? Should I give them another chance?

 

Requirements:

DLNA access

Wired ethernet connection (already have 2x cat6 running to the TV)

Netflix streaming without using a Sony/MFG DNS server for lookup

native playback of .mkv and .mp4 (pretty common looks like)

Would prefer Optical Audio Out (havent seen many with this most are coaxial)

 

Budget Up to $130 (Paid $80 last time)


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YPBPRyan*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16410#post_24590574
> 
> 
> Long time reader of the forums off and on when looking for advice and just now have a good reason why I needed to post.  So I currently have a Sony BDP-S480 that is about 3 years old and has stopped outputting on HDMI.  Already tried different input on TV, different cable, factory reset, running latest FW, etc.  It will output over component but thats it, I do see the BD logo and Sony logo on startup on HDMI but then the picture goes away completely.
> 
> 
> So here I am trying to find a new Blu Ray Player to replace it with.  This old Sony S480 hasn't been the best to deal with interface wise.  When playing some .mkvs from my PS3 Media Server using DLNA when it gets to the end of the video and tries to go back to the file menu it would lock up, shut off and then flash "Please Wait" on the screen until you physically pull the power plug out.  I also got this at other random times exiting out of Apps and the wired internet connection was flaky would have to be reset occasionally.
> 
> 
> Given these problems I am very leary of trying another Sony Player but from this forum they seem to still be the favorite of choice.Looks like lots of people are happy getting the S790 or S5100 series.  So has the quality control and operating SW improved in later models? Should I give them another chance?
> 
> 
> Requirements:
> 
> DLNA access
> 
> Wired ethernet connection (already have 2x cat6 running to the TV)
> 
> Netflix streaming without using a Sony/MFG DNS server for lookup
> 
> native playback of .mkv and .mp4 (pretty common looks like)
> 
> Would prefer Optical Audio Out (havent seen many with this most are coaxial)
> 
> 
> Budget Up to $130 (Paid $80 last time)



Might look at the Panasonic 330. It has optical out. I'd check the owners thread first, to see what people are saying. Sony 5100 also, but that has coax, and I'm not sure about the Netflix access.


----------



## mdavej

^^^

I think starting with the x90 series and beyond, Sony servers aren't used for Netflix. I've had no issues with mine. The Netflix app itself is greatly improved. The x90 series won't do the highest Super HD bitrate, but the x100 and x200 series will.


I don't think mkv playback has improved much. But you can hold the power button rather than unplug if it freezes. Panasonic won't stream mp4 at all, so that wouldn't be a good choice. For the most file compatibility, look at LG, Samsung or Oppo.


One of my old Sony's had HDMI issues which turned out to be due to a firmware update that made it incompatible with my HDMI switch. When I removed the switch, it started working again. Could also be due to HDMI deep color setting. Make sure you turn that off. Could also be 24p output. Try turning that off as well.


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HockeyoAJB*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16380#post_24561234
> 
> 
> Interesting.  I thought that the TV Sideview app from Sony was capable of doing searches across multiple services including the disc in the Sony blu-ray player, media on a DLNA server, the EPG (assuming you are using a compatible Sony TV), and any streaming services (Netflix, Amazon Instant, etc.) built into the device you are controlling and display the results on the mobile device you are using.  And that you could select any of those search results and start playback from the search window.



Tv side view is complete junk. Search doesn't work properly.


----------



## dingdong555


Here is my situation.

 

Moving out, so currently don't have a TV, however will be looking at a 55/60" TV or maybe a projector when I'm out. Currently I'll be using the Bluray player for a computer monitor (for 6 or so months). 

 

What I want for a bluray player;

- No laggy inferences

- DLNA Streaming from my NAS 

- WIFI

- 1080p Upscaling

- Able to play FLAC

- Quick load times/quiet

 

 

Now, is 4K upscaling worth it? I mean, it's only useful if I have a 4K TV right? What happens when 4K movies are available? Would I need a new player, or can I play it natively with some current players? Reason I ask is because if I drop $500 on a player, I don't want to have to upgrade in say 2 years time when there is a good amount of 4K content, and 4K TV's are cheaper.

 

I really like the OPPO 103, but I'm not sure if it's overkill for my purpose, anyone else have some other recommendations?

 

Thanks!


----------



## wmcclain

Welcome to AVSForum.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dingdong555*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16440#post_24598630
> 
> 
> 
> Now, is 4K upscaling worth it? I mean, it's only useful if I have a 4K TV right?



Is 4k worth it: that depends. Not to me, but other people want it.


Useful: that's correct. A 4k signal requires a 4k TV.


> Quote:
> What happens when 4K movies are available? Would I need a new player, or can I play it natively with some current players?



If 4k discs appear that will be a new format and will require new players.


-Bill


----------



## Edllguy

Can someone suggest for me the best 2 or 3 Blu-ray players (not a PS3) to match with my 65" ZT60 that is not an Oppo. Oppos are expensive and I can't justify its price tag anymore.


What's important to me in a blu-ray player is the overall blu-ray picture quality for my ZT, very good Netflix platform, 3D picture quality, disk load time and lastly upconversion quality, however, I'm willing to sacrifice not having the best upconversion if the other areas perform very well.


Thanks guys and have a great day.


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Edllguy*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16440#post_24599157
> 
> 
> Can someone suggest for me the best 2 or 3 Blu-ray players (not a PS3) to match with my 65" ZT60 that is not an Oppo. Oppos are expensive and I can't justify its price tag anymore.
> 
> 
> What's important to me in a blu-ray player is the overall blu-ray picture quality for my ZT, very good Netflix platform, 3D picture quality, disk load time and lastly upconversion quality, however, I'm willing to sacrifice not having the best upconversion if the other areas perform very well.
> 
> 
> Thanks guys and have a great day.


Not including Oppo, the most popular here are Sony and Panasonic. All will give the same BluRay PQ. Both Sony and Panny do a good job upscaling DVDs. Netflix platform is somewhat subjective. Both work fine. Check out their dedicated threads.


----------



## mjodotcom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillP*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16440#post_24599673
> 
> 
> Not including Oppo, the most popular here are Sony and Panasonic. All will give the same BluRay PQ. Both Sony and Panny do a good job upscaling DVDs. Netflix platform is somewhat subjective. Both work fine. Check out their dedicated threads.



When you say all will give the same BR PQ - does that include the Oppo as well? I am a bit confused why reviewers claim to observe better BR PQ using an Oppo also?


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjodotcom*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16440#post_24604503
> 
> 
> When you say all will give the same BR PQ - does that include the Oppo as well? I am a bit confused why reviewers claim to observe better BR PQ using an Oppo also?



Have professional reviewers done that?


In the OPPO threads we sometimes get new owners who are a bit "enthusiastic", but people who have had many players and know about display calibration tend to be more moderate in comments about BR performance.


-Bill


----------



## BillP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjodotcom*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16440#post_24604503
> 
> 
> When you say all will give the same BR PQ - does that include the Oppo as well? I am a bit confused why reviewers claim to observe better BR PQ using an Oppo also?


Most people would say that PQ with BluRay discs are very, very similar across pretty much all players. The main PQ difference is with upscaling SD DVDs (and AQ with analog audio). IMO, the main reasons to choose one player over another is for features (most who choose Oppo, including myself, go that route for reliability, customer service, analog audio, upscaling PQ, and digital inputs).


----------



## rossberrymcvine


Just wondering if there are any Blu-ray players that have the option of completely turning off the timeline that pops up when you pause and unpause a DVD or BD as well as disabling the timecode display on the device itself. I find it rather distracting to unpause a movie and then have a large timeline bar covering a portion of the screen for a few seconds. Also, the ability to disable the hours/minutes/seconds on the device itself would be welcome as glancing down and seeing that I'm so many minutes into a movie can affect dramatic tension & suspension of disbelief during a film.

 

I've had a Samsung D5700 for about four years now and this has been my only complaint with its performance. I imagine these "features" are common to most players, but if anyone knows of a player that has the option of turning them off completely (or if I just haven't figured out how to do it with the one I've got) your advice would be welcome.

 

Thanks.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rossberrymcvine*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16440#post_24604850
> 
> 
> Just wondering if there are any Blu-ray players that have the option of completely turning off the timeline that pops up when you pause and unpause a DVD or BD as well as disabling the timecode display on the device itself.



Welcome to AVSForum.


The elaborate timelines that appear on some Blu-rays is caused by the java programming on the disc. The program takes over control and the player cannot disable something like that.


Perhaps your player puts up its own display when paused on other discs, like DVD?


OPPO players allow you to turn off the front panel readout, but they start at $499.


-Bill


----------



## ToonMasterTim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rossberrymcvine*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16440#post_24604850
> 
> 
> Just wondering if there are any Blu-ray players that have the option of completely turning off the timeline that pops up when you pause and unpause a DVD or BD as well as disabling the timecode display on the device itself. I find it rather distracting to unpause a movie and then have a large timeline bar covering a portion of the screen for a few seconds. Also, the ability to disable the hours/minutes/seconds on the device itself would be welcome as glancing down and seeing that I'm so many minutes into a movie can affect dramatic tension & suspension of disbelief during a film.



The Sony BDP-S5100 (2013 model) allows you to disable the front display while the movie is playing. I thought that was a thoughtful feature to add. It will come on just during power on and shutdown in those cases. During movie playback there isn't a timer displayed and there are no lights at all coming from the player, which I appreciated. I am not sure what the player did when paused. I believe it just had a pause indicator on the display with no timing information, but I don't know. I already have a PS3 and I had a few nitpicks with the S5100, so I returned it. Overall, I felt it was a good player. You can ask more questions in the dedicated thread.


----------



## rossberrymcvine


Thanks for your welcome and reply. You are correct that some BD have their own timelines; I'm referring to the timeline that the machine displays regardless of whether or not the BD has one of its own. (It does this for DVD as well)

 

I will look into the Sony BDP-S5100. Thanks again.


----------



## mjodotcom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16440#post_24604527
> 
> 
> Have professional reviewers done that?
> 
> 
> In the OPPO threads we sometimes get new owners who are a bit "enthusiastic", but people who have had many players and know about display calibration tend to be more moderate in comments about BR performance.
> 
> 
> -Bill



It seemed like the HomeTheater magazine implied it was better with Blu Rays also but I might have misunderstood.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16440#post_24604527
> 
> 
> Have professional reviewers done that?
> 
> 
> In the OPPO threads we sometimes get new owners who are a bit "enthusiastic", but people who have had many players and know about display calibration tend to be more moderate in comments about BR performance.
> 
> 
> -Bill





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjodotcom*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16440#post_24606554
> 
> 
> It seemed like the HomeTheater magazine implied it was better with Blu Rays also but I might have misunderstood.



The Oppo players may be slightly better in handling some things, like color conversion but they are probably things that are not noticeably important to the naked eye unless you're doing a close comparison.


So as far as anyone is really concerned, the bluray performance for most players is equivalent to the point that it's equal.


You don't get an Oppo to get bluray improvement - there are plenty of reasons IMO (I have two), but tangible blu improvement is not one of them. I agree with Bill.


----------



## sd_smoker

So I'm looking for a new BR player and I have only two requirements.


1) Must have have an Amazon Instant app.


2) Must have DLNA (or SMB) support and be able to play a wide variety of formats. My TV has DLNA but can't play any of the mkv files I have. My old LG BD390 plays almost everything but doesn't have Amazon.


Are there any players, hopefully under $150, that meet these requirements?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sd_smoker*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16400_100#post_24609132
> 
> 
> So I'm looking for a new BR player and I have only two requirements.
> 
> 
> 1) Must have have an Amazon Instant app.
> 
> 
> 2) Must have DLNA (or SMB) support and be able to play a wide variety of formats. My TV has DLNA but can't play any of the mkv files I have. My old LG BD390 plays almost everything but doesn't have Amazon.
> 
> 
> Are there any players, hopefully under $150, that meet these requirements?


Here's what Amazon says has an Instant app (apparently a very old list):
http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=2693378011 


My personal experience with all Amazon Instant apps is they are complete rubbish.


Avoid Panasonic as it has the weakest DLNA capabilities of all players. Sony is the lesser of all evils, IMO.


----------



## dougri

Looking for solutions to put a minidsp nanoavr between my sources and my receiver. The nanoavr only accepts/outputs multichannel PCM over HDMI. I'd like to not lose 5.1->7.1 expansion for sources like cable and Apple TV. While I could still do that in my AVR, matrixing from EQ'd channels sounds like a bad idea. So, ideally, I'm looking for a bd player that has hdmi input and LPCM output like the oppo 103, but that also up mixes 5.1->7.1 sources from that HDMI input to PCM output over HDMI. Clear as mud?


----------



## teachsac

Clear, but not a function of a BD player. That is a function of a receiver. Besides the Oppo, I can't think of any players off hand that have HDMI inputs.


S~


----------



## dougri

I think a few have MHL inputs that should work (e.g. Sharp BD-AMS20U). I know its usually a receiver function, but thought I'd ask anyway. I think the older Oppos used to do this (up mixing, not necessarily pl-iix), but only to the analog outputs. Ideally, it could be accomplished with the nanoavr (maybe it can… it can do basic channel mixing, but I suspect that is a poor man's substitute for proper DSP up mixing). worst case, I could just duplicate the side surrounds to the rear in one configuration of the minidsp. No big deal, just like playing around with these things.


----------



## Selden Ball

My understanding is that many (most?) AVR designs which include the newest DTS decoders always upmix 5.1 DTS source material to 7.1 if you have a speaker system that's more than 5.1. I dunno if the DTS decoder included in Sony's S5100 includes that feature. The S5200 certainly doesn't, since its decoders downmix both Dolby and DTS to stereo LPCM.


----------



## HockeyoAJB


Some Blu-Ray HTIB systems have an HDMI input or two plus an HDMI and optical output along with Dolby Pro Logic IIx.  However, I'm seeing conflicting information on whether or not they can accept 7.1 channel audio via their HDMI inputs or output 7.1 LPCM via. the HDMI ouput.  According to Sony's website, the BDV-N790 ($450 USD retail) can accept 7.1 channel LPCM via. its HDMI inputs and can decode or bitstream Dolby True HD/DTS HD Master/7.1 channel LPCM v.a its HDMI output.  However, Crutchfield's website indicates that it can only decode Dolby True HD & DTS HD Master internally from the disc and that its HDMI inputs/output are limited to 5.1.  So, I would recommend getting that info verified.  It might just be the Crutchfield's information is out of date or just plain wrong.

 

In any case, I'm pretty sure you could find an AV receiver with more inputs that can do the same thing for cheaper.

 

Out of curiosity, what are you trying to accomplish with the miniDSP?  Does it have some type of EQ capabilities that your current AVR doesn't?  Are you feeding all of your sources thru it or just some?  Are you running just one output from it with that output going to your AVR, or are you running multiple outputs from it with only one of those going to the AVR and the other(s) going elsewhere?


----------



## dougri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HockeyoAJB*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16440#post_24618458
> 
> 
> Some Blu-Ray HTIB systems have an HDMI input or two plus an HDMI and optical output along with Dolby Pro Logic IIx.  However, I'm seeing conflicting information on whether or not they can accept 7.1 channel audio via their HDMI inputs or output 7.1 LPCM via. the HDMI ouput.  According to Sony's website, the BDV-N790 ($450 USD retail) can accept 7.1 channel LPCM via. its HDMI inputs and can decode or bitstream Dolby True HD/DTS HD Master/7.1 channel LPCM v.a its HDMI output.  However, Crutchfield's website indicates that it can only decode Dolby True HD & DTS HD Master internally from the disc and that its HDMI inputs/output are limited to 5.1.  So, I would recommend getting that info verified.  It might just be the Crutchfield's information is out of date or just plain wrong.
> 
> 
> In any case, I'm pretty sure you could find an AV receiver with more inputs that can do the same thing for cheaper.
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, what are you trying to accomplish with the miniDSP?  Does it have some type of EQ capabilities that your current AVR doesn't?  Are you feeding all of your sources thru it or just some?  Are you running just one output from it with that output going to your AVR, or are you running multiple outputs from it with only one of those going to the AVR and the other(s) going elsewhere?



Thanks... I'll look into some HTIB systems. I don't have a real need per se... just interest in tinkering and curiosity. I'd like to use the nanoavr downstream of all channel matrixing, but prior to the anthem ARC. I'm sure I'll be happy with the ARC results, but of course, one can always ask 'what would happen if I started with something closer to the target curve?


On the curiosity side, one of the arguments against separates these days is the expense involved if you want Room EQ... so many buy a modern receiver and a power amplifier instead of a prepro and amp which often costs much more for less capable room eq systems, or much, much more for even better capabilities. Theoretically, the nanoAVR could act as the receiver if you used an HDMI converter to get 7.1 analog (~$150), they accept LPCM, but do not decode lossless 7.1 codecs... so you'd need something to output PCM (no problem, a few BD players do that). So... sources->hdmi switch->hdmi input of BD player (for decoding and hopefully up mixing 5.1 sources)->nanoavr->hdmi_DAC->power amp. Like I said, more of a curiosity than a need.


----------



## TheUglyBad

Anyone happens to know there are any players that don't freeze or stutter on BD-R DL 50GB bluray discs?


----------



## trinifox

I'll be introducing a lumagen to my chain and I already have an OK AVR and an AppleTV. Can some one point me to a player on which I can turn off ALL processing options for both audio and video, It seems like a lot of money to spend behind the Oppo 103 to only turn off all the features.


Thx.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trinifox*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16400_100#post_24620206
> 
> 
> I'll be introducing a lumagen to my chain and I already have an OK AVR and an AppleTV. Can some one point me to a player on which I can turn off ALL processing options for both audio and video, It seems like a lot of money to spend behind the Oppo 103 to only turn off all the features.
> 
> 
> Thx.


Depends. Do you watch DVD's? Is harmless stuff like de-interlacing 480i to 480p considered "processing"? Older Sony players had "source direct", so you may want to start with one of those. My new Sony's don't do any processing that I'm aware of on BD at least, unless I enable it. But I'm not 100% certain they aren't doing something with color depth. They do upconvert DVD though.


----------



## trinifox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16440#post_24620427
> 
> 
> Depends. Do you watch DVD's? Is harmless stuff like de-interlacing 480i to 480p considered "processing"? Older Sony players had "source direct", so you may want to start with one of those. My new Sony's don't do any processing that I'm aware of on BD at least, unless I enable it. But I'm not 100% certain they aren't doing something with color depth. They do upconvert DVD though.


Yes DVDs are in the mix. deinterlacing would be OK. Great tip on the Sonys. I'm downloading user manuals for current models. Also thanks for 'source direct' I'll include that in my Google searches.


Also you think a pre 103 Oppo could would and be available for a good price?


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trinifox*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16440#post_24620755
> 
> 
> Yes DVDs are in the mix. deinterlacing would be OK. Great tip on the Sonys. I'm downloading user manuals for current models. Also thanks for 'source direct' I'll include that in my Google searches.
> 
> 
> Also you think a pre 103 Oppo could would and be available for a good price?



Oppos tend to hold their price. I have an 83 and a 103D, there are 83s selling at about 300-450 if I'm not wrong. I paid 499 four years ago.


----------



## Jimbo2012

Quick ?


Sony 5100 v 5200, I know the 5100 is last years and the 5200 is $30 more


What am I getting for the extra few bucks


tks


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimbo2012*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16400_100#post_24621296
> 
> 
> Quick ?
> 
> 
> Sony 5100 v 5200, I know the 5100 is last years and the 5200 is $30 more
> 
> 
> What am I getting for the extra few bucks
> 
> 
> tks


The 5200 takes away 1 USB port and DTS-HD MA decoding. It adds slightly faster load times. Netflix and Amazon apps are also newer (whether they are improved is a matter of opinion). If I were buying today and wanted to save money, I'd go for a open box 5100 for $60 or so. If you don't need 3D, an open box 3100 is $10 less, and an open box 1100 (same as 3100 sans wifi and DLNA) is $30 less.


----------



## HockeyoAJB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16440#post_24621567
> 
> 
> 
> The 5200 takes away 1 USB port and DTS-HD MA decoding. It adds slightly faster load times. Netflix and Amazon apps are also newer (whether they are improved is a matter of opinion). If I were buying today and wanted to save money, I'd go for a open box 5100 for $60 or so. If you don't need 3D, an open box 3100 is $10 less, and an open box 1100 (same as 3100 sans wifi and DLNA) is $30 less.


 

To be a little more specific it looks like the 5200 can decode DTS-HD MA, but only 2 channel, which is not particularly useful.  Luckily it did retain the ability to bitstream 7.1 channel DTS-HD MA.  I don't really understand why Sony would do this.  It would have made more sense if they had eliminated this particular model and renamed the 6200 as the 5200.  At least then it would have been an upgrade over the 5100 in every way, rather than an upgrade in some areas and downgrade in others.  This had to be a marketing decision based on what price points they wanted to charge for each model in their lineup rather than an engineering decision based on feature comparisons to the previous year's models.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HockeyoAJB*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16400_100#post_24621686
> 
> 
> To be a little more specific it looks like the 5200 can decode DTS-HD MA, but only 2 channel, which is not particularly useful.  I don't really understand why Sony would do this.  It would have made more sense if they had eliminated this particular model and renamed the 6200 as the 5200.  At least then it would have been an upgrade over the 5100 in every way, rather than an upgrade in some areas and downgrade in others.  This had to be a marketing decision based on what price points they wanted to charge for each model in their lineup rather than an engineering decision based on feature comparisons to the previous year's models.


I'm probably in the minority, but I'm actually in favor of removing decoding from players. Leave it in AVRs where it belongs, and save the redundant licensing costs. That does put a few folks in a bind, but they can at least still get the lossy tracks.


I agree the 5200 shouldn't even exist. The 7200 is also a head scratcher IMO, doing less than the 790.


----------



## Jim Mohundro

I've been using a Panny BD30 player since 2008 and, while it's slow to boot up and move along BluRay discs, it's been perfectly satisfactory for plying SD discs. I'm a collector of mostly older (1930s and 1940s) films and have been teaching a film class for a few years now. My need is much more aimed at SD play use. My wife and I still go to films on the big screen and I even buy a few DVDs from ime to time to use in class and/or add to my collection.


I really like, in spite of the obvious cost difference between that process and streaming videos, to visit my local video store (almost a vanishing breed, of course), where I rent films for my class to supplement those from my own collecrtion. I especially enjoy the film talk wih the staff and like to "kick the tires", discovering DVDs that I would not have thought of on my own.


I have a friend who is having a lot of fun with his Roku box, streaming all the films other than those h can see in theatres (there is no video store any longer in his neighborhood). He's always suggesting that I purchase one of those modestly-priced gadgets to stream away from Netflix, Amazon and Hulu, for example, but, so far, I've resisted, and will likely be forced to give in one day when my video store is closed and DVDs disappear from the market. I do, however, also use a couple of hard drive Panny DVDRs (a 55 and 75) and mush of my classic material ultimately comes from television.


I've thought recently of adding something like a Roku box to my components, partly for some of the "free" content avalble in addition to the paid subscription services, but my Panny display is "lodged" or at least placed on a shelf on a niche in my den and my former son-in-law has used picture wire to bind it in place as a hdge against earthquakes which occur from time to time in my part od the country. The display is set back on is shelf about six inches from the front of the niche and there is no more than about a 1-1/4 to 1-1/2 gap on each side. So secured, itis impossible to reach the inputs on the reverse of the display without cutting the picture wire. The connection from the BD30 to the display is by HDMI. Because I can't reach those display inputs, I can't get to the back of the display to plug in a Roku or similar device.


My questions: Can I replace my old BD30 with a current BD player with "Wifi capabilities" (something more like another Panasonic instead of a pricey Oppo, for example)? Would the wifi capablities of such a BD player also extend to "receiving" some or many of the so-called free (with commericials, I suspect, but don't mind)? Is there a way to use a Roku or similar box using the probable existing inputs of the new BD wifi capable player as the intermediate connection to the display?


----------



## Larry Hoffman

I should have an HD30b projector soon and would like to get a blue-ray player with two HDMI outputs. My receiver does all I need except for 3d support.

What are the current units that I should consider?

Thank you,

Larry


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16440#post_24621711
> 
> 
> I'm probably in the minority, but I'm actually in favor of removing decoding from players. Leave it in AVRs where it belongs, and save the redundant licensing costs. That does put a few folks in a bind, but they can at least still get the lossy tracks.
> 
> 
> I agree the 5200 shouldn't even exist. The 7200 is also a head scratcher IMO, doing less than the 790.



I can't go all the way there with you, but if they were to sell plug-ins to add these sort of features I would be okay with that. That could also be useful for some of the more obscure file formats like Divx that some users seek as well.


----------



## Westly-C




> Quote:
> Jim Mohundro
> My questions: Can I replace my old BD30 with a current BD player with "Wifi capabilities" (something more like another Panasonic instead of a pricey Oppo, for example)?
> 
> Would the wifi capablities of such a BD player also extend to "receiving" some or many of the so-called free (with commericials, I suspect, but don't mind)?
> 
> Is there a way to use a Roku or similar box using the probable existing inputs of the new BD wifi capable player as the intermediate connection to the display?


Using Wifi would be a replacement for connecting any player to the router with an ethernet cable. If your player/Roku/other streaming device, can receive a solid signal from your Wifi router, then you shouldn't encounter major difficulties using one streaming content, in place of the current connected Panny BD30.

Just unplug the HDMI cable from the Panny BD30, and plug it into the back of a Roku, or replacement  wireless blu ray player.

 

I don't have one of these, but there are devices called HDMI switch boxes for those without AV receivers connecting various components to HDTVs. Sounds like it would solve the problem you have of not being able to get to the back of your wall mounted flatscreen. Take the HDMI cable from your Panny BD30 and plug into the switch, then use another HMDI cable from the switch to the blu ray, and any other devices you may acquire later.

Here is one unit. This one doesn't have to use an external power cord, but draws power from the HDMI. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008NYZSKC/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=3N764UMKDCPYQ&coliid=IYG5E2ZGY1D65

 

Experienced home theater gurus would probably recommend a beefier, powered switch. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005OZPXC6/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=3N764UMKDCPYQ&coliid=I2HQCAPUNGU4CU

 

And getting a Roku-even a used one, combined with a switch, would give you all that you need. Continued blu ray/dvd playability, with access to multiple streaming options, free and paid.


----------



## zuiko3000


Hi all,

 

I am new to this forum. I used to have a Pioneer DVD player many years ago that used to play everything, then I bought the WD TV Live player that basically played everything from my computer too. I have been disconnected for several years but recently I decided to buy a LG-BL5800 HDTV and I am looking for a great Blu-ray/DVD/ and video files player.

 

Is there any brand nowadays that is on the edge regarding this issue? I would like to spend aprox $100 in a player that can play everything without editing the file, changing the container, or doing all these things. If I buy the WD TV Live player I know I won't have any problem but I would like to have a Blu-ray and DVD player at the same time. I love watching old movies that are not available through streaming. I would really appreciate your help.

 

Thanks a lot.

 

zuiko


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zuiko3000*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16400_100#post_24623567
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I am new to this forum. I used to have a Pioneer DVD player many years ago that used to play everything, then I bought the WD TV Live player that basically played everything from my computer too. I have been disconnected for several years but recently I decided to buy a LG-BL5800 HDTV and I am looking for a great Blu-ray/DVD/ and video files player.
> 
> 
> Is there any brand nowadays that is on the edge regarding this issue? I would like to spend aprox $100 in a player that can play everything without editing the file, changing the container, or doing all these things. If I buy the WD TV Live player I know I won't have any problem but I would like to have a Blu-ray and DVD player at the same time. I love watching old movies that are not available through streaming. I would really appreciate your help.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> zuiko


Sorry, but I don't think such a thing exists. A few come close, like LG. But to play everything, you need to stick with your WD TV.


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16470#post_24624832
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I don't think such a thing exists. A few come close, like LG. But to play everything, you need to stick with your WD TV.



LG does come close but with Serviio transcoding, Sony is able to play anything over DLNA. Mine does anyway.


----------



## mdavej

^^^ Sony won't play divx without editing the file, at least not in the US.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry Hoffman*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16470#post_24622866
> 
> 
> I should have an HD30b projector soon and would like to get a blue-ray player with two HDMI outputs. My receiver does all I need except for 3d support.
> 
> What are the current units that I should consider?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Larry


Dual HDMI outs are becoming rarer. Current models that have dual HDMI are Oppo, Denon 3313, Marantz 7007, Panasonic 330/500, Sony S790, Samsung BDf7500. Panasonic has 2 models coming out later (May/June) BDT460 and BDT700.


S~


Forgot the Pioneer Elite BDP53


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16470#post_24626801
> 
> 
> Dual HDMI outs are becoming rarer. Current models that have dual HDMI are Oppo, Denon 3313, Marantz 7007, Panasonic 330/500, Sony S790, Samsung BDf7500. Panasonic has 2 models coming out later (May/June) BDT460 and BDT700.
> 
> 
> S~



You may have to do some research if you have Netflix and want access to their 3D offerings as well. I know the Sony 790 does not have it.

Unfortunately, I've never been able to find a full listing of which players are Netflix 3D-compatible.


----------



## TheWhitefang


-Removed


----------



## teachsac

Questions for media streaming devices go in this forum. This particular forum is for Blu-ray players.

http://www.avsforum.com/f/39/networking-media-servers-content-streaming 


S~


----------



## TheWhitefang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16470#post_24627478
> 
> 
> Questions for media streaming devices go in this forum. This particular forum is for Blu-ray players.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/f/39/networking-media-servers-content-streaming
> 
> 
> S~


Ah, thanks! I'll move the post over there


----------



## grimed


I was looking at the Oppo 93 on Amazon price isn't to bad. But reading the reviews i saw a lot of folks complaining that it had trouble playing new blue ray movies.

I have  had a PS 3 for a long time but feel that or worry that I am missing out on some of the audio the way it streams it to the receiver so i was looking for a good one to replace it with.

I have heard nothing but good things about Oppo other than the cost. But then reading these reviews on Amazon has me worried.

 

My PS 3 has no issues playing any movie or audio disc that I have tried. I don't want to buy something that will would rather be able to watch the move  ad have decent audio rather than not being able to watch some  that I try to play in the near future.

 

Can anyone  confirm the issues that others wear having  with the Oppo 93/


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grimed*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16470#post_24628382
> 
> 
> Can anyone  confirm the issues that others wear having  with the Oppo 93/



You might ask in the -93 thread: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1291855/official-oppo-bdp-93-owners-thread . I'm not recalling many complaints.


Note that the -93 has been out of production for a while. The -103 and -103D are the replacements.


-Bill


----------



## grimed


Yes it has but for that reason is is at a lower price. 

I would think with the cost of the Oppo's older or not firmware updates would let them be able to keep up.

If there is a cheaper Blue ray player that is better than the PS 3 then I would appreciate some one pointing it out to me.

This is not a statement  to start a war I was just looking for something better that it because I am not sure bit streaming or what ever it dose gives good audio.

 

I don't play games on the PS 3 it just seemed at the time to be the better media player to get at the time but that time has passed I just need a good good blue Ray Player 3D would be Nice there are a couple that I enjoy in 3D


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16440#post_24621711
> 
> 
> I'm probably in the minority, but I'm actually in favor of removing decoding from players. Leave it in AVRs where it belongs, and save the redundant licensing costs. That does put a few folks in a bind, but they can at least still get the lossy tracks.
> 
> 
> I agree the 5200 shouldn't even exist. The 7200 is also a head scratcher IMO, doing less than the 790.



That would take away one known way to deal with some disk problems that Sony recommends - not bitstreaming TrueHD on Monsters University and using LPCM instead decoded at the player.


----------



## Larry Hoffman

Teachsac, thanks for your help!


----------



## Larry Hoffman

Cinema13, I never considered this. I'll keep Netflix 3d a consideration, though I'm more interested in 3d blue-rays.

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## teachsac

The Panasonics do Netflix 3D. They don't support DD 5.1 with Amazon, though. Hopefully the newer 460/700 will.


S~


----------



## Nomad1600

I know this is a price point where most would simply say "just buy whatever" but I am buying a $100 +/- bluray player to go with a Samsung UN45F6300, a Denon DVR-X1000, and a Scientific Atlanta 8300HD Explorer cable box/DVR. The set has Smarthub with Netflix, Amazon, etc. I am using a harmony 650 remote to control everything. I had to turn off all CEC due to the 8300, but the Harmony seems to do a good enough job controlling everything (and will control the Bluray).


My wife and two daughters have a Samsung GS3 phones with Allshare. I have a rooted GS3 running an AOSP 4.4.2 ROM so I will need to use DLNA to share with the HT system. We four different tablets: Nexus 7, iPad Mini, old iPad, and even older HP TouchPad rooted and dualbooting an Android OS.


I am looking at three players... the Samsung 5900, the Sony 5100 and the Sony 5200. If I was spending $190 I suspect the Sony 6200 or the 790 would be the recommendations. But at the lower price points, which player would you recommend? Largely to play bluray and DVD disks (since the TV has streaming content and capabilities). Thanks in advance!!


Addendum: we will also use the bluray player to play CDs as well. And if the manufacturers removed the display from the front of the player... and you don't have the TV on while listening to CDs, how do you know what track you are on, or tracks you may want to switch to?


----------



## eljr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nomad1600*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16470#post_24639379
> 
> 
> I know this is a price point where most would simply say "just buy whatever" but I am buying a $100 +/- bluray player to go with a Samsung UN45F6300, a Denon DVR-X1000, and a Scientific Atlanta 8300HD Explorer cable box/DVR. The set has Smarthub with Netflix, Amazon, etc. I am using a harmony 650 remote to control everything. I had to turn off all CEC due to the 8300, but the Harmony seems to do a good enough job controlling everything (and will control the Bluray).
> 
> 
> My wife and two daughters have a Samsung GS3 phones with Allshare. I have a rooted GS3 running an AOSP 4.4.2 ROM so I will need to use DLNA to share with the HT system. We four different tablets: Nexus 7, iPad Mini, old iPad, and even older HP TouchPad rooted and dualbooting an Android OS.
> 
> 
> I am looking at three players... the Samsung 5900, the Sony 5100 and the Sony 5200. If I was spending $190 I suspect the Sony 6200 or the 790 would be the recommendations. But at the lower price points, which player would you recommend? Largely to play bluray and DVD disks (since the TV has streaming content and capabilities). Thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> Addendum: we will also use the bluray player to play CDs as well. And if the manufacturers removed the display from the front of the player... and you don't have the TV on while listening to CDs, how do you know what track you are on, or tracks you may want to switch to?



just buy whatever


----------



## mdavej

5100 still has a front display and gracenote and is cheap. That's what I would get.


That would be a good choice for you too, grimed.


----------



## Jack D Ripper

I am looking for a BD player that can play all regions of BDs, and all regions of DVDs, and can play both PAL and NTSC formated video. I am hoping to get one that is reliable and inexpensive. I am willing to do a hack myself if I have the necessary equipment for doing it. I do not care about its streaming ability. I would slightly prefer a model that plays SACDs and DVD-Audio discs, but I can live without those if it will save a substantial amount of money (as I can use a player I already have for those). I am in the U.S., and only require it to work on the voltage here. What player should I buy?


Thanks in advance to all helpful replies.


(For a lot of money, I know I can get the Oppo BDP-103 and a hardware hack from eBay that will do what I want, but I would like to spend as little as reasonably possible.)


----------



## Splotto

Hello:


I did some quick scanning here but I didn't see an answer so I will post my question (sorry if it’s been answered before and I can’t find it).


I have a friend who uses her PS3 as her Blue-Ray player as well as using it to watch streaming services like NetFlix, etc. She never plays games on it.


The PS3 has died after many years of faithful service. She needs to find a replacement Blue-Ray player that will let her watch DVD's and stream. It doesn't have to be a PS3 and in fact she would rather that it not be.

The receiver and TV are all HDMI.


She will not want to be spending any time with elaborate audio setup and choices. Very much an “out of the box” “plug it in and go” user.


The price doesn't much matter as I assume the above will direct her toward a lower priced unit by default.


I appreciate any guidance.


Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Chise




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splotto*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16470#post_24653169
> 
> 
> Hello:
> 
> 
> I did some quick scanning here but I didn't see an answer so I will post my question (sorry if it’s been answered before and I can’t find it).
> 
> 
> I have a friend who uses her PS3 as her Blue-Ray player as well as using it to watch streaming services like NetFlix, etc. She never plays games on it.
> 
> 
> The PS3 has died after many years of faithful service. She needs to find a replacement Blue-Ray player that will let her watch DVD's and stream. It doesn't have to be a PS3 and in fact she would rather that it not be.
> 
> The receiver and TV are all HDMI.
> 
> 
> She will not want to be spending any time with elaborate audio setup and choices. Very much an “out of the box” “plug it in and go” user.
> 
> 
> The price doesn't much matter as I assume the above will direct her toward a lower priced unit by default.
> 
> 
> I appreciate any guidance.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bob


The hard drive must have gone out on it, try Panasonic or Oppo bluray players.


----------



## Splotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chise*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16470#post_24653180
> 
> 
> The hard drive must have gone out on it, try Panasonic or Oppo bluray players.



It's the YLOD. She might try the hairdryer fix today.


Any specific model for Panny or Oppo?


Thanks again for the help.


Bob


----------



## mdavej

Does she need wifi, 3D or 4k?


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splotto*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16470#post_24653259
> 
> 
> It's the YLOD. She might try the hairdryer fix today.
> 
> 
> Any specific model for Panny or Oppo?
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the help.
> 
> 
> Bob


Oppo would be a significant cost. My recommendation would be Panasonic or Sony.


S~


----------



## Splotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16470#post_24653374
> 
> 
> Oppo would be a significant cost. My recommendation would be Panasonic or Sony.
> 
> 
> S~



Thanks. Yeah, the oppo would be lost on her. She doesn't need or want anything too high end.


Any Panny or Sony model recommendations?


Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Splotto

Looks like everyone seems to like the Sony BX510 or the BDP-S790. She has a Sam's club membership and they seem to have great walk in prices.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splotto*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16400_100#post_24653475
> 
> 
> Thanks. Yeah, the oppo would be lost on her. She doesn't need or want anything too high end.
> 
> 
> Any Panny or Sony model recommendations?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bob



Again, the answer to the following has a huge impact on our recommendation, as those features differentiate each model for the most part:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16400_100#post_24653371
> 
> 
> Does she need wifi, 3D or 4k?



The 790 recommend has a lot of features she doesn't need. The BX510 is discontinued.


You also need to know if her stereo can decode the latest HD audio formats. That will determine if you need a current model or an older one.


I like Sony because it has a great feature set, and the interface will be familiar to a PS3 user. If you're looking for a closeout or open box deal, the x10 / x100 series is the way to go. The 1100 is the most basic, 3100 adds wifi, 5100 adds 3D and a front display, essentially. All play discs and stream Netflix equally well. I paid about $40 each for most of my 1100's and $50 for my 3100's. I don't need 3D, so the 5100 has never been on my radar, although I would take one if I found a good deal.


----------



## Jose_L

Can someone recommend a good $125 blue ray/dvd player ? I have a 51" Samsung Plasma that has hdmi connections. Mainly play DVD'S and watch netflix and youtube.


I have an Asus AC66U wireless router that supports the latest wireless standard.


Also would probably buy at Bestbuy or amazon if possible.


Can't find any comparison reviews of Panasonic BDP230 , BD89 or Samsung BD F5700 or Samsung S3200 or Sony S3200, S5200.


Thanks for the help.


Jose


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jose_L*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16500_100#post_24654355
> 
> 
> Can someone recommend a good $125 blue ray/dvd player ? I have a 51" Samsung Plasma that has hdmi connections. Mainly play DVD'S and watch netflix and youtube.
> 
> 
> I have an Asus AC66U wireless router that supports the latest wireless standard.
> 
> 
> Also would probably buy at Bestbuy or amazon if possible.
> 
> 
> Can't find any comparison reviews of Panasonic BDP230 , BD89 or Samsung BD F5700 or Samsung S3200 or Sony S3200, S5200.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> Jose


I would go for the Sony 3200 if you don't need 3D, the 5200 if you do. The Samsung 3200 doesn't exist. The Panny 89 sucks on many levels. The 230 is fine besides file streaming. The 5700 is unreliable.


The Sony 5100 is actually better than the 5200 overall and cheaper since it's last year's model. I would go for one of those and use that extra $35 on other things.


----------



## Chise




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splotto*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16470#post_24653259
> 
> 
> It's the YLOD. She might try the hairdryer fix today.
> 
> 
> Any specific model for Panny or Oppo?
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the help.
> 
> 
> Bob


Panasonic 330 or 360 and Oppo103.


----------



## Splotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16500#post_24654244
> 
> 
> Again, the answer to the following has a huge impact on our recommendation, as those features differentiate each model for the most part:



Wifi Yes.


3D & 4K no.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splotto*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16500_100#post_24654450
> 
> 
> Wifi Yes.
> 
> 
> 3D & 4K no.


3100 is fine then, about $40 for a refurb on amazon. In my experience a "refurb" is a new player that the first buyer could figure out how to set up.


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Apostate*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16470#post_24626040
> 
> 
> LG does come close but with Serviio transcoding, Sony is able to play anything over DLNA. Mine does anyway.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16470#post_24626492
> 
> 
> ^^^ Sony won't play divx without editing the file, at least not in the US.



Correct. That's why I said transcoding. With transcoding, no edit needed with Divx. Honestly, there is no hiccup or slowdown with Serviio transcoding. (I only DLNA standard definition). YMMV with HD DLNA streaming.


----------



## jinj

Is this Samsung a good choice for Dual HDMI outputs?


BD-F6700

http://www.samsung.com/us/video/blu-ray-dvd/BD-F6700/ZA 


I have an Onkyo receiver (TX-SR705) that doesn't support 3D or 4K, it works well and a Sharp LC-70SQ15U. My Bluray player is a Sony S5100.


I was looking at replacing the receiver so I can watch the few 3D bluray disks that I have and 'maybe' support a future 4K network streamer for Netflix.


Can I use the dual output bluray player, send one cable to the tv and one to the receiver that I have, and would 3D be enabled?


----------



## BillP

IMO, Samsung players are never a good choice due to poor reliability. If you replace your receiver with one that passes 3D, then you don't need dual HDMI outs. If not, there are better player choices from Sony, Panny, and Oppo over the Samsung. And yes, that is what dual HDMI outs are for: sending one to your non-3D receiver and one to your display.


----------



## jinj

For dual HDMI I see that the Sony Sony BDPS790 has dual HDMI, is this the latest one they offer that has that?


----------



## jason bourne 1

I'm replacing a PS3 as I think it may be incompatible with my current setup - picture and sound stops for a few seconds half way into film, then keeps doing it every 15 min or so.


Currently have an Epson 8500UB projector, Cary Cinema 11a sound processor (with HDMI1.3), Cary Cinema 7 Amplifier, and Linn Majik 140 speakers. Looking for Blu-Ray players price range from $150 to about $400. Heard Oppo's were highly recommended with Cary system.


Thoughts?


Thanks,

JB


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason bourne 1*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16500#post_24663883
> 
> 
> I'm replacing a PS3 as I think it may be incompatible with my current setup - picture and sound stops for a few seconds half way into film, then keeps doing it every 15 min or so.
> 
> 
> Currently have an Epson 8500UB projector, Cary Cinema 11a sound processor (with HDMI1.3), Cary Cinema 7 Amplifier, and Linn Majik 140 speakers. Looking for Blu-Ray players price range from $150 to about $400. Heard Oppo's were highly recommended with Cary system.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JB



It depends. The Oppo would be a great fit for you, but the price is 500 for the 103 and 600 for the 103D (which I have).


You have a great system, I would think you'd want the best;. I would recommend the Oppo 103D. There's many reasons, but the best is that it would be a good source for your system, especially since you're feeding a projector.


----------



## LuCaS81


Hi all guys,

in a couple days I should receive my panasonic p50vt60t plasma tv, I come from a great but old loewe 32" crt so I'm pretty a newbie in the hd world..

 

I need you to help me choose a good bluray player and the right hdmi cables for my devices.

 

I already own a popcorn hour b-110 network media tank and the panasonic tv should be able itself to reproduce contents from lan so I think won't need this feature on my bd player, what I'm seeking for is a great upscaler for dvd and sd contents and the best picture quality for blurays with 3d support.

 

I'm following oppo since they put on the market their bd-83 high end player but I don't think I realy need that audio quality, but I would find something with the same video quality...

 

Would I have some benefit in buying a 4k capable player even if my tv is only full hd? I mean in termns of sharpness, colours, video decoding chipsets, 3d support?

 

Just to make the picture complete I also own a bose lifestyle 48 system with coaxial and optical inputs that I use to watch movies and 2 b&w 700 series speakers paired with rotel cd player and aura amplifier that I use sometimes to listen music.

 

Let me know what you think, thanks for your help.


----------



## Chise




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LuCaS81*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16500#post_24664909
> 
> 
> Hi all guys,
> 
> in a couple days I should receive my panasonic p50vt60t plasma tv, I come from a great but old loewe 32" crt so I'm pretty a newbie in the hd world..
> 
> 
> I need you to help me choose a good bluray player and the right hdmi cables for my devices.
> 
> 
> I already own a popcorn hour b-110 network media tank and the panasonic tv should be able itself to reproduce contents from lan so I think won't need this feature on my bd player, what I'm seeking for is a great upscaler for dvd and sd contents and the best picture quality for blurays with 3d support.
> 
> 
> I'm following oppo since they put on the market their bd-83 high end player but I don't think I realy need that audio quality, but I would find something with the same video quality...
> 
> 
> Would I have some benefit in buying a 4k capable player even if my tv is only full hd? I mean in termns of sharpness, colours, video decoding chipsets, 3d support?
> 
> 
> Just to make the picture complete I also own a bose lifestyle 48 system with coaxial and optical inputs that I use to watch movies and 2 b&w 700 series speakers paired with rotel cd player and aura amplifier that I use sometimes to listen music.
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think, thanks for your help.


Welcome to AVS since you like Oppo go with 103.


----------



## jason bourne 1

Thank you Hernanu - will definitely look into it. Is the Oppo picture good out of the box or do you need to adjust it?


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason bourne 1*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16500#post_24665223
> 
> 
> Thank you Hernanu - will definitely look into it. Is the Oppo picture good out of the box or do you need to adjust it?



It's good out of the box, matter of fact I prefer not to change either of my Oppo's (83 and 103D) video settings. With the 103D, just select whether you want the Darbee on or off. With the 103, check whether you like HDMI output 1 or 2 (QDeo is on 1, Mediatek only on 2); most folks like HDMI1.


A couple of settings I changed later were the colorspace to 4:4:4 and making the output automatically 1080p, but those are not really what I consider things that change the image. More to let things run smoothly.


That doesn't mean that you don't do calibration, but you should do it at the display, since you're getting reference quality video from the Oppo. I used the Spears and Munsil calibration disk for video to make sure it's in good shape. Some people like the Disney WOW disk, which also seems good.


It takes about a half hour at most to calibrate the display. If you want some serious calibration and you are ok with spending the money, get a professional to do it. I was happy with my own.


----------



## aidoroboo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LuCaS81*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16500_100#post_24664909
> 
> 
> Hi all guys,
> 
> in a couple days I should receive my panasonic p50vt60t plasma tv, I come from a great but old loewe 32" crt so I'm pretty a newbie in the hd world..
> 
> 
> I need you to help me choose a good bluray player and the right hdmi cables for my devices.
> 
> 
> I already own a popcorn hour b-110 network media tank and the panasonic tv should be able itself to reproduce contents from lan so I think won't need this feature on my bd player, what I'm seeking for is a great upscaler for dvd and sd contents and the best picture quality for blurays with 3d support.
> 
> 
> I'm following oppo since they put on the market their bd-83 high end player but I don't think I realy need that audio quality, but I would find something with the same video quality...
> 
> 
> Would I have some benefit in buying a 4k capable player even if my tv is only full hd? I mean in termns of sharpness, colours, video decoding chipsets, 3d support?
> 
> 
> Just to make the picture complete I also own a bose lifestyle 48 system with coaxial and optical inputs that I use to watch movies and 2 b&w 700 series speakers paired with rotel cd player and aura amplifier that I use sometimes to listen music.
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think, thanks for your help.



If you aren't interested in the beefy audio options from Oppo, I saved a lot of cash buying a "used" $60 Panasonic BPT-225 from Amazon. I say "used" but it was directly sold from Amazon and just looked an "open box" item to me (batteries and cables still packaged). I have bought 2 great BD players each for $60. The first was a refurb Pioneer DBP320 a few years back and now the 225.


Also saving that much cash, you can plan to buy a new player a while down the road when this 4K stuff finally stops putting everyone in heat.


----------



## jason bourne 1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16500#post_24665443
> 
> 
> It's good out of the box, matter of fact I prefer not to change either of my Oppo's (83 and 103D) video settings. With the 103D, just select whether you want the Darbee on or off. With the 103, check whether you like HDMI output 1 or 2 (QDeo is on 1, Mediatek only on 2); most folks like HDMI1.
> 
> 
> A couple of settings I changed later were the colorspace to 4:4:4 and making the output automatically 1080p, but those are not really what I consider things that change the image. More to let things run smoothly.
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean that you don't do calibration, but you should do it at the display, since you're getting reference quality video from the Oppo. I used the Spears and Munsil calibration disk for video to make sure it's in good shape. Some people like the Disney WOW disk, which also seems good.
> 
> 
> It takes about a half hour at most to calibrate the display. If you want some serious calibration and you are ok with spending the money, get a professional to do it. I was happy with my own.



Thanks! I'm thinking 103D, just wish it were not $600....


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason bourne 1*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16500#post_24666658
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm thinking 103D, just wish it were not $600....



I understand, and it is definitely a consideration. If the bulk of your watching is bluray disks, it is harder to justify, since a good image can be had for much less. The benefits come in when you're dealing with a projector and a setup like the one you have and multiple sources that you can pass through the Oppo to clean up.


If it's a real concern, then one of the current or past Sonys are also very good players.


It took me a while to buy the 103D (have two girls in college) so I get it. The 83 that I have has lasted 4+ years and is still going strong. If I wanted to sell it, the going price now is about 300-450, I paid 500.


So for a rock solid player, if I were to sell the 83, I would have paid about 150 for four excellent year's service. It is justifying it, but not a bad argument. In the end, you have to judge whether it's worth it.


----------



## Jack D Ripper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason bourne 1*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16500_100#post_24666658
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16500#post_24665443
> 
> 
> It's good out of the box, matter of fact I prefer not to change either of my Oppo's (83 and 103D) video settings. With the 103D, just select whether you want the Darbee on or off. With the 103, check whether you like HDMI output 1 or 2 (QDeo is on 1, Mediatek only on 2); most folks like HDMI1.
> 
> 
> A couple of settings I changed later were the colorspace to 4:4:4 and making the output automatically 1080p, but those are not really what I consider things that change the image. More to let things run smoothly.
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean that you don't do calibration, but you should do it at the display, since you're getting reference quality video from the Oppo. I used the Spears and Munsil calibration disk for video to make sure it's in good shape. Some people like the Disney WOW disk, which also seems good.
> 
> 
> It takes about a half hour at most to calibrate the display. If you want some serious calibration and you are ok with spending the money, get a professional to do it. I was happy with my own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm thinking 103D, just wish it were not $600....
Click to expand...


You can save $100 by going with the BDP-103. It is the same basic performance, but without the added video processing that alters the image from what was intended. For more on that, see:

http://www.oppodigital.com/KnowledgeBase.aspx?KBID=73 


You can see samples of what the Darbee processing adds to the picture at:

http://darbeevision.com/gallery 


I personally do not like the Darbee processing, so for me it would be easy to save the $100. But you should look and decide for yourself.


----------



## hanshotfirst1138

Those Oppos are things of beauty, but between buying them and buy the region-free software, they cost a second mortgage. Otherwise, I'd buy one, a Panasonic plasma (Wait, no longer an option!), and a super-cool sound system (Don't know which brand to name-check.) and have a badass home theater







. It's a pricey hobby! Eventually picked up a Westinghouse on sale at Best Buy and a modded Sony BDP S3100 on eBay for region-free (Which I'm currently e-mailing them about, since the $200 purchase is having region-free issues!), and at least I'm vaguely in the 21st century. Albeit barely. Now to see if I can use that Disney WOW disc to calibrate it...


----------



## LuCaS81


Thanks guys for the answers but as I said I don't think I'll use oppo's high end audio and region free features so paying a plus for that seems to me a wast of money, I'll prefer to invest money to achieve a great video quality so is there anything else around with the same or better video quality? I've read about a sony bd player more or less one year ago, don't remember the model, but "gurus" claimed it to have the exact picture quality delivered by the oppo but at half the price. What brands and models shold I look at?

 

Can someone also please answer to my previus question "Would I have some benefit in buying a 4k capable player even if my tv is only full hd? I mean in termns of sharpness, colours, video decoding chipsets, 3d support?"


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LuCaS81*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16500#post_24669228
> 
> 
> Thanks guys for the answers but as I said I don't think I'll use oppo's high end audio and region free features so paying a plus for that seems to me a wast of money, I'll prefer to invest money to achieve a great video quality so is there anything else around with the same or better video quality? I've read about a sony bd player more or less one year ago, don't remember the model, but "gurus" claimed it to have the exact picture quality delivered by the oppo but at half the price. What brands and models shold I look at?
> 
> 
> Can someone also please answer to my previus question "Would I have some benefit in buying a 4k capable player even if my tv is only full hd? I mean in termns of sharpness, colours, video decoding chipsets, 3d support?"




4K upscaling will not help you without a 4K TV. You apparently do not need DLNA, since you have the Popcorn Hour. Do you use online streaming services? If so, which ones?


What type of discs do you expect to play most often? Will you play a lot of DVDs?


----------



## LuCaS81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16500#post_24669429
> 
> 
> 
> 4K upscaling will not help you without a 4K TV. You apparently do not need DLNA, since you have the Popcorn Hour. Do you use online streaming services? If so, which ones?
> 
> 
> What type of discs do you expect to play most often? Will you play a lot of DVDs?


 

Hi, thanks for the reply.

 

I don't use any streaming service actually, I've no idea if there's something good and free here in Italy.

 

I've tons of dvds and a few bluerays cause I just step in the "true" hd world (I sent my old loewe crt screen to retirement just a couple days ago) but I don't want to make compromises on full hd quality to be able to play dvds: first of all best quality on full hd and then if it's possible best support for 720p and SD contents. How is important to have a good upscaler on bd player if you have one on tv? Which of the two do the job? 

 

Reproduction of files over usb or ethernet would be just a plus because as you said I already own a popcorn hour but If I've to choose between two players with the same video quality and one of them has this feature I could add a reasonable amount of money just to have a spare player in case my popcorn dies or in order to play some files after I watched a bluray without turning the popcorn on.

 

Since my tv is 3D capable I would like to be able to play 3D bluerays the best way even if I think I'm going to watch just a few of them: I still have to try the 3D feature on my tv so I've no idea if it performs good like some lg led where you see things popping out the screen or "bad" like some samsung where you see a strange 3D with tridimensional objects that grow inwards as you were watching them from a window.

 

Going a bit ot, have you any advice for me on tv calibration and hdmi calbles choice?


----------



## HockeyoAJB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LuCaS81*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16500#post_24670052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Since my tv is 3D capable I would like to be able to play 3D bluerays the best way even if I think I'm going to watch just a few of them: I still have to try the 3D feature on my tv so I've no idea if it performs good like some lg led where you see things popping out the screen or "bad" like some samsung where you see a strange 3D with tridimensional objects that grow inwards as you were watching them from a window.
> 
> 
> 
> Going a bit ot, have you any advice for me on tv calibration and hdmi calbles choice?


 

Generally speaking, a Samsung 3D display should be just as good as an LG 3D display in terms of pop-out effect vs. depth behind the screen, assuming the convergence settings are correct and their isn't a sync issue between the Samsung's active 3D glasses and the display.  Were they playing the same content when you viewed the two displays?  If not, then the issue is most likely in the filming/conversion of the 3D material and not an issue with the displays.  That said, there are many who prefer LG's passive 3D to Samsung's active 3D for other reasons, i.e. glasses weigh less, less eye fatigue, no flickering, etc.

 

As far as calibration goes, you could try checking out the official thread for your TV (Panasonic P50VT60T) for some suggestions, but ultimately I would suggest either purchasing a good calibration Blu-Ray (Disney WOW or Spears & Munsil) or, if you don't mind playing for it, a professional calibration.  For HDMI cables, most recommend Monoprice.  If you have any runs of greater than 15 feet, you might want to go with their Redmere cables.  There is no reason to spend more than $50 on an HDMI cable.  Personally, I typically go with 6 ft Mediabridge HDMI cables, which run about $9 a piece on Amazon, and I have never had a problem with them.


----------



## Louis Zerr

I am looking for Blu-Ray player to match to my system. I don't need 3D and will be hard wiring network and would like to be able to play DVD's and CD's as well. Looking for good sound and video quality, would like it to last for a while because the wife is against me purchasing stuff.

Panasonic plasma 58" 720p TV (not sure the model number about 7 years old)

Sherbourn PT-7020 Processor

Emotiva UPA-700 Amp


Thank you!


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Louis Zerr*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16500#post_24670584
> 
> 
> I am looking for Blu-Ray player to match to my system. I don't need 3D and will be hard wiring network and would like to be able to play DVD's and CD's as well. Looking for good sound and video quality, would like it to last for a while because the wife is against me purchasing stuff.
> 
> Panasonic plasma 58" 720p TV (not sure the model number about 7 years old)
> 
> Sherbourn PT-7020 Processor
> 
> Emotiva UPA-700 Amp
> 
> 
> Thank you!



What is your price range?


----------



## Louis Zerr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16500#post_24670756
> 
> 
> What is your price range?


I figured my limited needs would help to define that, but to put a number on it let's say under $150. (No Oppo for me)


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Louis Zerr*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16500#post_24670783
> 
> 
> I figured my limited needs would help to define that, but to put a number on it let's say under $150. (No Oppo for me)



No, I don't think you need an Oppo, but there are other sets of choices. Either the Sony 1100 or 3100 fits your immediate requirements, but I would lean to the 3100 (about 150) since the 1100 lacks the ability to get files that are on your network.


I've found it really useful to be able to play music, video and photos from my computer, cell phone or network drive using my players. Nothing seems to please people more than having a slide show of family pictures at a family party just rolling in the background. It's also a great way to sit and watch family videos comfortably.


The 3100 can use DLNA to retrieve those, while the 1100 (at about 90) lacks that capability.

Here's a comparison among the Sony models. 


Good luck, I think you can find a good player at that price.


----------



## Louis Zerr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16500#post_24670923
> 
> 
> No, I don't think you need an Oppo, but there are other sets of choices. Either the Sony 1100 or 3100 fits your immediate requirements, but I would lean to the 3100 (about 150) since the 1100 lacks the ability to get files that are on your network.
> 
> 
> I've found it really useful to be able to play music, video and photos from my computer, cell phone or network drive using my players. Nothing seems to please people more than having a slide show of family pictures at a family party just rolling in the background. It's also a great way to sit and watch family videos comfortably.
> 
> 
> The 3100 can use DLNA to retrieve those, while the 1100 (at about 90) lacks that capability.
> 
> Here's a comparison among the Sony models.
> 
> 
> Good luck, I think you can find a good player at that price.


Thanks for the thorough response, I think the 3100 will be what I start looking for. Thank you again!


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16500_100#post_24670923
> 
> 
> The 3100 can use DLNA to retrieve those, while the 1100 (at about 90) lacks that capability.


An interesting side note is that while it's true the 1100 has no DLNA capability, oddly enough it does have "cast" capability (so do the 3100 and 5100), in that you can play Netflix or Youtube from your phone to the player. Makes searching Netflix and Youtube a bit easier.


----------



## Louis Zerr

Am I allowed to say the deal I just got? Only paid $78 for a new 3100, should have it next Tuesday. I can't remember the rules around sharing those links here.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16530#post_24671138
> 
> 
> An interesting side note is that while it's true the 1100 has no DLNA capability, oddly enough it does have "cast" capability (so do the 3100 and 5100), in that you can play Netflix or Youtube from your phone to the player. Makes searching Netflix and Youtube a bit easier.



Very interesting.


The Oppos have DLNA rendering capability, so you don't have to use the Oppo's interface for media control, I use my Samsung S4 to select music, video, etc. to play. Lets you play music without turning the TV on, or select a movie (with the TV on this time) to play using a much better interface.


You can also do it from a PC, a tablet, etc. I find the cell phone is easiest for me.


It doesn't let you do Netflix or Youtube yet though... probably coming up from the Oppo engineers.


Very cool.


----------



## jason bourne 1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16500#post_24666813
> 
> 
> I understand, and it is definitely a consideration. If the bulk of your watching is bluray disks, it is harder to justify, since a good image can be had for much less. The benefits come in when you're dealing with a projector and a setup like the one you have and multiple sources that you can pass through the Oppo to clean up.
> 
> 
> If it's a real concern, then one of the current or past Sonys are also very good players.
> 
> 
> It took me a while to buy the 103D (have two girls in college) so I get it. The 83 that I have has lasted 4+ years and is still going strong. If I wanted to sell it, the going price now is about 300-450, I paid 500.
> 
> 
> So for a rock solid player, if I were to sell the 83, I would have paid about 150 for four excellent year's service. It is justifying it, but not a bad argument. In the end, you have to judge whether it's worth it.



Interesting - when I spoke to Oppo yesterday, they told me the primary reason to get a 103D was for Blu-Ray. So - can I take my epson 8500 UB and FiOS box HDMIs and plug that into the Oppo...or do I need a 3rd HDMI port to connect into my Cary for audio processing? I know the Oppo only has 2 HDMI...just wondering about hookups....


Do you really like the Darbee? I get the college thing - my kids will hit college in a few years...


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LuCaS81*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16500#post_24670052
> 
> 
> I've tons of dvds and a few bluerays cause I just step in the "true" hd world (I sent my old loewe crt screen to retirement just a couple days ago) but I don't want to make compromises on full hd quality to be able to play dvds: first of all best quality on full hd and then if it's possible best support for 720p and SD contents. How is important to have a good upscaler on bd player if you have one on tv? Which of the two do the job?



This really comes down to personal preference of the viewer. The thing to keep in mind is that any Blu-ray player will output a good 1080P signal over HDMI. When playing a Blu-ray disc, the Blu-ray player is more or less a data storage device which streams audio and video to your TV via the HDMI cable in the form of digital bits. If you have a 1080P TV set, each pixel encoded on a frame on the disc will map to a pixel on your display. Whether you get a $50 player or a $1000 player, you can reasonably expect to get the same image clarity that is digitally encoded on the disc.


When it comes to upscaling standard resolution content to HD, there are a lot more variables. Instead of mapping one pixel to one pixel, each one pixel needs to be converted to 6 or more pixels and creative methods need to be employed to change the colors in the new pixels to blend neighboring multiple pixels together and arrive at a final image that looks halfway decent. There is not a single "best" way to do this conversion. In this case, you may see more variance across players and you may find that the way a particular player upscales is more to your liking. Also, some players may offer the ability to adjust image processing settings that impact the upscaling operation, such as sharpening. Some manufacturers reserve these types of features for their higher end models. It really comes down to how picky you are about the way DVDs get upscaled and how much control you want to have over that process. Honestly, my take on it is that a standard definition image will always be a lesser quality image. There is no magic process to make it into an HD image, so if you're not concerned already, I wouldn't give it too much consideration. However, this is one feature that may vary between models and manufacturers in a meaningful way, where as HD video quality generally will not.


Beyond that things to look at to choose a player would be reliability (of the hardware and software) and supplemental features (connectivity options, streaming services, local streaming options, etc.).


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason bourne 1*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16530#post_24671244
> 
> 
> Interesting - when I spoke to Oppo yesterday, they told me the primary reason to get a 103D was for Blu-Ray. So - can I take my epson 8500 UB and FiOS box HDMIs and plug that into the Oppo...or do I need a 3rd HDMI port to connect into my Cary for audio processing? I know the Oppo only has 2 HDMI...just wondering about hookups....
> 
> 
> Do you really like the Darbee? I get the college thing - my kids will hit college in a few years...



Well, they are the best at bluray.


But that's a thin thing, since most good bluray players will do well with the image part of it. There are some colorspace qualities that the Oppo does the best that others don't but unless you have a discerning eye or a large screen







you may not notice or care.


I think the difference is much more obvious when you feed it DVD's, CD's, DVD-A's, SACD's, the multiplicity of well handled digital formats (FLAX, MKV, AIFF, ad (almost) infinitum). Then there's the inputs, which are cleaned up nicely by the Oppo's digital processing.


The Oppo has 2 HDMI inputs, so only one would be used by your FIOS connection. It has 2 HDMI outputs, so one or both could be used in different configurations.


So yes, FIOS into the back HDMI, set it to native mode (tell the box not to do any video processing, let the Oppo do all of it), then either 1. the output HDMI to the Cary, let the Cary process the audio and tell it to pass through the video... or 2. output HDMI1 to the projector and HDMI 2 to the Cary for audio only processing.


Your choice... I do 1.


A third choice that some like - I've tried it but decided on the easier course, is to skip HDMI for sound and do analog. But like I said, it is a bit more trouble and I liked HDMI for sound just fine.


As to the Darbee, yes, I like it a lot. I watch a lot of movies on bluray, a lot of MKVs and Comcast broadcasts. I think it works really well on those, as well as Netflix and Amazon movies.


It's not a huge change, like really harsh edge enhancement is, but it deepens the blacks, makes the colors pop in a subtle way. I don't like anything that mucks around with the image, changing the color scheme or adding ringing or edge enhancement. This just makes things better, I think.


On those things that you may not want it on for, it is very easy to turn off or configure. I haven't felt the need, I just set a value initially and then go with it. I think it especially makes high definition sources (bluray, HD-DVD, 1080i or P broadcasts, etc.) that much better.


Again - not night and day, but to me well worth the extra 100.


----------



## laserjock II




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16530#post_24671530
> 
> 
> Well, they are the best at bluray.
> 
> 
> But that's a thin thing, since most good bluray players will do well with the image part of it. There are some colorspace qualities that the Oppo does the best that others don't but unless you have a discerning eye or a large screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you may not notice or care.
> 
> 
> I think the difference is much more obvious when you feed it DVD's, CD's, DVD-A's, SACD's, the multiplicity of well handled digital formats (FLAX, MKV, AIFF, ad (almost) infinitum). Then there's the inputs, which are cleaned up nicely by the Oppo's digital processing.
> 
> 
> The Oppo has 2 HDMI inputs, so only one would be used by your FIOS connection. It has 2 HDMI outputs, so one or both could be used in different configurations.
> 
> 
> So yes, FIOS into the back HDMI, set it to native mode (tell the box not to do any video processing, let the Oppo do all of it), then either 1. the output HDMI to the Cary, let the Cary process the audio and tell it to pass through the video... or 2. output HDMI1 to the projector and HDMI 2 to the Cary for audio only processing.
> 
> 
> Your choice... I do 1.
> 
> 
> A third choice that some like - I've tried it but decided on the easier course, is to skip HDMI for sound and do analog. But like I said, it is a bit more trouble and I liked HDMI for sound just fine.
> 
> 
> As to the Darbee, yes, I like it a lot. I watch a lot of movies on bluray, a lot of MKVs and Comcast broadcasts. I think it works really well on those, as well as Netflix and Amazon movies.
> 
> 
> It's not a huge change, like really harsh edge enhancement is, but it deepens the blacks, makes the colors pop in a subtle way. I don't like anything that mucks around with the image, changing the color scheme or adding ringing or edge enhancement. This just makes things better, I think.
> 
> 
> On those things that you may not want it on for, it is very easy to turn off or configure. I haven't felt the need, I just set a value initially and then go with it. I think it especially makes high definition sources (bluray, HD-DVD, 1080i or P broadcasts, etc.) that much better.
> 
> 
> Again - not night and day, but to me well worth the extra 100.


I'll be getting the Oppo103D soon,

A few reasons

1.) I have DVD-A discs

2.) I have SACD discs

3.) I'm getting an 80"

4.) I sent my circa 2008 Oppo 83 in for the tray not closing. Paid shipping to Mountain View for repair.

They fixed it the next day and it is being sent back to me for N/C.

How much electronic gear do you own where the company would repair a six year old piece for no charge?

The kicker is my ex got the player in the divorce, almost 3 yrs ago.

My adult son pulled it out of the trash and knew it was a "high end" piece and let me know.

Happy man right now.


----------



## jason bourne 1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16530#post_24671530
> 
> 
> Well, they are the best at bluray.
> 
> 
> But that's a thin thing, since most good bluray players will do well with the image part of it. There are some colorspace qualities that the Oppo does the best that others don't but unless you have a discerning eye or a large screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you may not notice or care.
> 
> 
> I think the difference is much more obvious when you feed it DVD's, CD's, DVD-A's, SACD's, the multiplicity of well handled digital formats (FLAX, MKV, AIFF, ad (almost) infinitum). Then there's the inputs, which are cleaned up nicely by the Oppo's digital processing.
> 
> 
> The Oppo has 2 HDMI inputs, so only one would be used by your FIOS connection. It has 2 HDMI outputs, so one or both could be used in different configurations.
> 
> 
> So yes, FIOS into the back HDMI, set it to native mode (tell the box not to do any video processing, let the Oppo do all of it), then either 1. the output HDMI to the Cary, let the Cary process the audio and tell it to pass through the video... or 2. output HDMI1 to the projector and HDMI 2 to the Cary for audio only processing.
> 
> 
> Your choice... I do 1.
> 
> 
> A third choice that some like - I've tried it but decided on the easier course, is to skip HDMI for sound and do analog. But like I said, it is a bit more trouble and I liked HDMI for sound just fine.
> 
> 
> As to the Darbee, yes, I like it a lot. I watch a lot of movies on bluray, a lot of MKVs and Comcast broadcasts. I think it works really well on those, as well as Netflix and Amazon movies.
> 
> 
> It's not a huge change, like really harsh edge enhancement is, but it deepens the blacks, makes the colors pop in a subtle way. I don't like anything that mucks around with the image, changing the color scheme or adding ringing or edge enhancement. This just makes things better, I think.
> 
> 
> On those things that you may not want it on for, it is very easy to turn off or configure. I haven't felt the need, I just set a value initially and then go with it. I think it especially makes high definition sources (bluray, HD-DVD, 1080i or P broadcasts, etc.) that much better.
> 
> 
> Again - not night and day, but to me well worth the extra 100.



Thanks good to know. I'll have to see if the FiOS box even has a native setting. Would you say the Oppo clearly has a better picture than the PS3?


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason bourne 1*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16530#post_24671755
> 
> 
> Thanks good to know. I'll have to see if the FiOS box even has a native setting. Would you say the Oppo clearly has a better picture than the PS3?



Again, probably just slightly (maybe undetectably) with bluray.


On the rest, I can only go by second hand reports, I've never used a PS3.


----------



## jinj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16530#post_24671854
> 
> 
> Again, probably just slightly (maybe undetectably) with bluray.
> 
> 
> On the rest, I can only go by second hand reports, I've never used a PS3.



Digital is digital.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jinj*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16530#post_24671862
> 
> 
> Digital is digital.



True, as long as the bits read are translated correctly to the right color values.


That is done by a lookup table that maps digital values to color values. In the case of the Oppo, that was found to be done correctly. In the case of some other players, that was not done correctly at the top boundaries and near the bottom of the color map. So values read at the top ten level gradations of white became one value in some players, remained true in the case of the Oppos.


The digital values read from the disk go through conversions to make them intelligible to the display devices. Some conversions are done correctly by all players, some are not. So bits are bits on the disk. It's the delivery that is critical.


Having said that, most of the conversions are done well in all players, some are slightly off by some. In bluray, any discrepancy is usually not noticeable except in lab or while doing calibration. So bits are bits, but there's a path to travel.


----------



## LuCaS81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HockeyoAJB*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16500#post_24670451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, a Samsung 3D display should be just as good as an LG 3D display in terms of pop-out effect vs. depth behind the screen, assuming the convergence settings are correct and their isn't a sync issue between the Samsung's active 3D glasses and the display.  Were they playing the same content when you viewed the two displays?  If not, then the issue is most likely in the filming/conversion of the 3D material and not an issue with the displays.  That said, there are many who prefer LG's passive 3D to Samsung's active 3D for other reasons, i.e. glasses weigh less, less eye fatigue, no flickering, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as calibration goes, you could try checking out the official thread for your TV (Panasonic P50VT60T) for some suggestions, but ultimately I would suggest either purchasing a good calibration Blu-Ray (Disney WOW or Spears & Munsil) or, if you don't mind playing for it, a professional calibration.  For HDMI cables, most recommend Monoprice.  If you have any runs of greater than 15 feet, you might want to go with their Redmere cables.  There is no reason to spend more than $50 on an HDMI cable.  Personally, I typically go with 6 ft Mediabridge HDMI cables, which run about $9 a piece on Amazon, and I have never had a problem with them.


 

Thanks for the reply.

 

I saw the LG 3D less than a week ago at a mall playing a demo of baseball game as far as concerns the samsung I had the opportunity to see two different models at friends home reproducing some 3D movies and playing some 3D games on ps3...

 

I never seen a popping out 3D on Samsung even if we tried different medias and contents so I thought, before looking at the LG, that every 3D, regardless of manufacturer, due to a tecnology limit, was made and performs the same way.

 

I'm pretty sure the demo running on the LG was made "ad hoc" to enhance the 3D quality but how is it possible that none of the movies (released last year) that I saw on Samsung televisions showed a popping out 3D? 

 

Speaking about the cables are the hdmi + ethernet backward compatibles with older hdmi ports and standards? If I don't need ethernet over HDMI is it better for me to buy a simple cable or do they perform the same way speaking about video quality? If I buy a 4k 3D compliant cable would it be any cons/pros using it at max for 1080p  3D signal?


----------



## LuCaS81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16530#post_24671474
> 
> 
> 
> This really comes down to personal preference of the viewer. The thing to keep in mind is that any Blu-ray player will output a good 1080P signal over HDMI. When playing a Blu-ray disc, the Blu-ray player is more or less a data storage device which streams audio and video to your TV via the HDMI cable in the form of digital bits. If you have a 1080P TV set, each pixel encoded on a frame on the disc will map to a pixel on your display. Whether you get a $50 player or a $1000 player, you can reasonably expect to get the same image clarity that is digitally encoded on the disc....... Beyond that things to look at to choose a player would be reliability (of the hardware and software) and supplemental features (connectivity options, streaming services, local streaming options, etc.).


 

Thanks for your crystal clear explanation.

 

Pointed that as far as regards pure 1080p signal quality transmission more or less every player performs the same and that upscaling is just a compromise, since the renewal of my media library will take some time, which brand features a good upscaling hw/sw and, most of all, is it better to let the tv upscale, let the bd player upscale or what?


----------



## HockeyoAJB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LuCaS81*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16530#post_24673520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the LG 3D less than a week ago at a mall playing a demo of baseball game as far as concerns the samsung I had the opportunity to see two different models at friends home reproducing some 3D movies and playing some 3D games on ps3...
> 
> 
> 
> I never seen a popping out 3D on Samsung even if we tried different medias and contents so I thought, before looking at the LG, that every 3D, regardless of manufacturer, due to a tecnology limit, was made and performs the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the demo running on the LG was made "ad hoc" to enhance the 3D quality but how is it possible that none of the movies (released last year) that I saw on Samsung televisions showed a popping out 3D?
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking about the cables are the hdmi + ethernet backward compatibles with older hdmi ports and standards? If I don't need ethernet over HDMI is it better for me to buy a simple cable or do they perform the same way speaking about video quality? If I buy a 4k 3D compliant cable would it be any cons/pros using it at max for 1080p  3D signal?


 

Recent 3D releases seem to be using fewer and fewer pop-out effects as they are often seen as gimmicky.  You will find more pop-out effects in older 3D blurays, particularly stuff from IMAX like Hubble 3D & Under the Sea 3D.

 

All HDMI versions are backwards compatible with the previous versions.  There are technically only 2 different catagories for HDMI cables: Standard Speed (no Ethernet, ARC, 3D, or 4K support) and High Speed (which supports everything up to and including HDMI 2.0).  Then there are specialty cables like the Redmere cables that draw power from the sink device in order to enable longer cable lengths to work properly.  Unless you need a cable that is 25 feet or longer then you don't need the Redmere cables for 1080p 3D or 4K/24p use.  Nobody should be buying Standard Speed HDMI cables anymore.  High Speed HDMI cables are what you want.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LuCaS81*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16500_100#post_24673544
> 
> 
> ... is it better to let the tv upscale, let the bd player upscale or what?


In my own, albeit limited, experience. TV's don't generally upconvert (i.e., interpolate and add detail), they simply upscale, which means make 5 copies of each pixel so the picture is bigger, with very poor results. I would leave the upconversion to some other device (BD player, AVR, Darbee, PC, etc.).


You can process the heck out of an SD signal, but you're still not going to end up with anything close to HD quality. I personally find the differences between the best and worst upconversion marginal (not counting TV upscaling). So I wouldn't spend a lot of money for such a small gain. But many AVSer's would gladly spend an extra 10 grand to get a tiny gain in audio or video performance. If you fall in the latter category, just get a Darbee Oppo and be done with it. If you're in the former, just get a Panasonic. The best I've seen is actually madVR, in which case you'd pass all your sources through a PC. I don't bother. If I really want to see the best HD picture, I'll buy or rent the BD. If that doesn't exist, I'll watch the DVD and enjoy the story and not worry about every pixel. Most any player works well enough to give you pretty good upconversion. If you are reluctant to spend several hundred dollars (sounds like you are), just get a Panasonic or Sony and try it. If it's not good enough, return it, save your money, and get an Oppo.


----------



## dschmelzer

I am looking for a slot-load Bluray player that I can attach to the back of my TV. Needs to be slim, small and light.


No need to for any particular features, given that my TV and other boxes handle streaming.


Suggestions? I was looking at the Samsung BD-D7000, but it's an old model that I hear had problems.


----------



## GPM

FWIW, I did a search and all I found were computer drives except for a forum thread recommending a PS3 to someone asking the same Q.


GM


----------



## dschmelzer

GM: Thanks for the search. The PS3 is an excellent player -- I have a first generation one. But the Superslim PS3 version is heavier and bigger than I had hoped for this use: 4.6 lbs and 11.4" x 2.4" x 9.1".


----------



## hanshotfirst1138

My friend had a PS3 which he used for playing Blus before it died on him. It was very effective, and it upscaled really nicely. If I hadn't been dead-set on a region-free player, that's probably what I'd have bought.


----------



## Chise




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hanshotfirst1138*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16530#post_24680664
> 
> 
> My friend had a PS3 which he used for playing Blus before it died on him. It was very effective, and it upscaled really nicely. If I hadn't been dead-set on a region-free player, that's probably what I'd have bought.


Sony will fix it for 150.00 dollars the hard drives go out of them.


----------



## StevenC56

I found a few players with 2 HDMI outputs. Are the Oppo's the only Blu-ray players with an HDMI input?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StevenC56*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16500_100#post_24681078
> 
> 
> I found a few players with 2 HDMI outputs. Are the Oppo's the only Blu-ray players with an HDMI input?


Pretty much. Why exactly would you want an HDMI input? What other sources do you have that need upconversion?


----------



## eljr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16530#post_24681610
> 
> 
> Pretty much. Why exactly would you want an HDMI input? What other sources do you have that need upconversion?



I find it way convenient.


----------



## StevenC56

I have an older Yamaha RX-Z11 receiver that doesn't do 3D or 4K, so I'd like to run the HDMI out of it into a 3D/4K Blu-ray player and then straight to my JVC X500R projector.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StevenC56*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16500_100#post_24681858
> 
> 
> I have an older Yamaha RX-Z11 receiver that doesn't do 3D or 4K, so I'd like to run the HDMI out of it into a 3D/4K Blu-ray player and then straight to my JVC X500R projector.


Holy crap! I just looked at that Z11. I've never seen so many inputs in my life! You guys are in a totally different league. Get the Oppo already.


----------



## dschmelzer





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hanshotfirst1138*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16530#post_24680664
> 
> 
> My friend had a PS3 which he used for playing Blus before it died on him. It was very effective, and it upscaled really nicely. If I hadn't been dead-set on a region-free player, that's probably what I'd have bought.



Yeh, it's a shame that it is somewhat big for my application. I also would like region-free, but it is not essential.


It looks like the upcoming Toshiba BDX5500 will potentially fill my needs. Slot-loading. 1.7 lb. 8" x 2" x 8". More or less $150. Too bad it is not region-free.


----------



## hanshotfirst1138

I wound up getting a region-free modded Sony BDP S3100 on eBay and a Westinghouse UW39T7HW on sale at Best Buy. Nothing fancy, but it puts me into the 21st century, albeit barely. Got the Disney WOW disc too, but calibration is going to be a much more time-consuming process than I though! Pioneer and Panasonic are both out of the picture, so so much for plasma







. It's not much, but it'll do for now.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hanshotfirst1138*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16530#post_24685187
> 
> 
> I wound up getting a region-free modded Sony BDP S3100 on eBay and a Westinghouse UW39T7HW on sale at Best Buy. Nothing fancy, but it puts me into the 21st century, albeit barely. Got the Disney WOW disc too, but calibration is going to be a much more time-consuming process than I though! Pioneer and Panasonic are both out of the picture, so so much for plasma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's not much, but it'll do for now.



That's good. Calibration is just a process, but it is well worth it.


----------



## boo

I am needing to use a older Denon Receiver ( AVR-887) that has HDMI but does not decode DD Plus ( or any of the newer sound formats) put it will take PCM from a BR player, I need a player that will decode the DD + from Vudu and Netflix and output it as PCM to the Denon.


I have the Panasonic 85 that will do that for Vudu but Netflix is only stereo and I have the Sony 5100 but it only outputs stereo from Vudu and Netflix via PCM.


----------



## mdavej

Just bitstream from coax and you should get Dolby. Works fine from my 5100 to my 20 year old receiver.


----------



## jules13


Hi there,

 

I have the following situation: 

 

- I don't have DLNA DMR and Miracast functionalities on my wide-screen tv (it's not a SmartTV), and wouldn't want to change it yet.

- I don't have PCs anymore in the house, only Windows tablets with no optical drives

- I have a NAS with a media-server where I have all my media.

 

What I would like, is to achieve the following with only one device:

 

- Push content from my two Windows tablets to the TV (DLNA DMR)

- Project the screen from my tablets to the TV (Miracast)

- Map the blu-ray player as an optical media to my Windows tablet through my Wifi LAN. Because there is still need to install software from CDs/DVDs etc. Also I need to be able to write to CDs / DVDs / Blu-ray disks on the mapped blu-ray player using the Windows tablet through WiFi.

- Play content from my media-server to TV (DLNA DMP) through WiFi LAN, I mention that there will be MKV files with DTS audio.

 

Can anyone please point me to such devices, make recommendations, if they exist on the market. I'm also budget-wise, so it would be nice if the device has a good price/features ratio. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HockeyoAJB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jules13*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16560#post_24688494
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> I have the following situation:
> 
> 
> 
> - I don't have DLNA DMR and Miracast functionalities on my wide-screen tv (it's not a SmartTV), and wouldn't want to change it yet.
> 
> - I don't have PCs anymore in the house, only Windows tablets with no optical drives
> 
> - I have a NAS with a media-server where I have all my media.
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like, is to achieve the following with only one device:
> 
> 
> 
> - Push content from my two Windows tablets to the TV (DLNA DMR)
> 
> - Project the screen from my tablets to the TV (Miracast)
> 
> - Map the blu-ray player as an optical media to my Windows tablet through my Wifi LAN. Because there is still need to install software from CDs/DVDs etc. Also I need to be able to write to CDs / DVDs / Blu-ray disks on the mapped blu-ray player using the Windows tablet through WiFi.
> 
> - Play content from my media-server to TV (DLNA DMP) through WiFi LAN, I mention that there will be MKV files with DTS audio.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone please point me to such devices, make recommendations, if they exist on the market. I'm also budget-wise, so it would be nice if the device has a good price/features ratio.


 

If you want to be able to write to CD/DVD/Blu-ray disc, you will need a drive that can burn discs.  I'm not sure if an external BD-writer like the Samsung SE-506BB will work with a Windows tablet using a USB connection.  What version of Windows do they run (RT or full Windows 8)?  I don't know of any BD-writers that can be accessed via. wifi without being connected to a PC.  So, if you don't want to connect the drive to your tablet with a USB cable or if the drive isn't compatible with the tablet's OS, then I am afraid you might be stuck with buying a PC to serve this purpose.

 

As far as the rest goes, I would recommend Plex.  Install Plex Media Server on your NAS and the Plex app on your Windows tablets.  If you end up needing a PC for the optical drive to work like you want it and you don't mind putting it in the same room as the TV, you could connect it to the AVR or TV using an HDMI cable.  In that case, install Plex Media Client on the PC.  If you install the proper codecs on the PC, this will give you the best performance since the server would not need to transcode anything.  If you do not want to go the PC route, then you could go with a Chromecast instead.  It won't decode DTS, but I believe that it can bit-stream it if your AVR/TV can decode DTS.  Otherwise, you would need to trancode the audio to AC3.


----------



## jason bourne 1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16530#post_24671530
> 
> 
> Well, they are the best at bluray.
> 
> 
> But that's a thin thing, since most good bluray players will do well with the image part of it. There are some colorspace qualities that the Oppo does the best that others don't but unless you have a discerning eye or a large screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you may not notice or care.
> 
> 
> I think the difference is much more obvious when you feed it DVD's, CD's, DVD-A's, SACD's, the multiplicity of well handled digital formats (FLAX, MKV, AIFF, ad (almost) infinitum). Then there's the inputs, which are cleaned up nicely by the Oppo's digital processing.
> 
> 
> The Oppo has 2 HDMI inputs, so only one would be used by your FIOS connection. It has 2 HDMI outputs, so one or both could be used in different configurations.
> 
> 
> So yes, FIOS into the back HDMI, set it to native mode (tell the box not to do any video processing, let the Oppo do all of it), then either 1. the output HDMI to the Cary, let the Cary process the audio and tell it to pass through the video... or 2. output HDMI1 to the projector and HDMI 2 to the Cary for audio only processing.
> 
> 
> Your choice... I do 1.
> 
> 
> A third choice that some like - I've tried it but decided on the easier course, is to skip HDMI for sound and do analog. But like I said, it is a bit more trouble and I liked HDMI for sound just fine.
> 
> 
> As to the Darbee, yes, I like it a lot. I watch a lot of movies on bluray, a lot of MKVs and Comcast broadcasts. I think it works really well on those, as well as Netflix and Amazon movies.
> 
> 
> It's not a huge change, like really harsh edge enhancement is, but it deepens the blacks, makes the colors pop in a subtle way. I don't like anything that mucks around with the image, changing the color scheme or adding ringing or edge enhancement. This just makes things better, I think.
> 
> 
> On those things that you may not want it on for, it is very easy to turn off or configure. I haven't felt the need, I just set a value initially and then go with it. I think it especially makes high definition sources (bluray, HD-DVD, 1080i or P broadcasts, etc.) that much better.
> 
> 
> Again - not night and day, but to me well worth the extra 100.



I ordered the 103D...can't wait to hook it up and see the difference. Also ordered the calibration disk.


JB


----------



## jules13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HockeyoAJB*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16560#post_24688932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to be able to write to CD/DVD/Blu-ray disc, you will need a drive that can burn discs.  I'm not sure if an external BD-writer like the Samsung SE-506BB will work with a Windows tablet using a USB connection.  What version of Windows do they run (RT or full Windows 8)?  I don't know of any BD-writers that can be accessed via. wifi without being connected to a PC.  So, if you don't want to connect the drive to your tablet with a USB cable or if the drive isn't compatible with the tablet's OS, then I am afraid you might be stuck with buying a PC to serve this purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the rest goes, I would recommend Plex.  Install Plex Media Server on your NAS and the Plex app on your Windows tablets.  If you end up needing a PC for the optical drive to work like you want it and you don't mind putting it in the same room as the TV, you could connect it to the AVR or TV using an HDMI cable.  In that case, install Plex Media Client on the PC.  If you install the proper codecs on the PC, this will give you the best performance since the server would not need to transcode anything.  If you do not want to go the PC route, then you could go with a Chromecast instead.  It won't decode DTS, but I believe that it can bit-stream it if your AVR/TV can decode DTS.  Otherwise, you would need to trancode the audio to AC3.


Thank you for your answer. 

I have one tablet with full Windows 8.1 Pro and a Surface RT with Windows 8.1 RT.

I don't want to go back to desktop PC world, the tablets are just much more convenient.

 

I was looking to this bluray player: 

http://store.sony.com/sony-blu-ray-disc-player-with-wi-fi--zid27-BDPS3200/cat-27-catid-All-Blu-ray-DVD-Players  

 

It seems that it has what I need in terms of streaming media, it's actually feature packed: integrated WiFi, DLNA DMR, Miracast, plays blu-rays, DVDs, CDs.

 

And for mapping it's optical drive in Windows, I just realized that if this doesn't work, if the device has a Media Server in it, then it should appear in LAN with the shared content. If that shared content includes the optical drive, then I should be set with reading from dvds and such (if the media server software doesn't limit to video files and photos). The only remaining problem would be writing to them indeed.

 

But for this particular model from Sony I can't understand if it has a media server or not.

And what about the DVD+RW feature, does this mean it can write, or just that it can read re-writable DVDs?

What do you think?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jules13*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16500_100#post_24691259
> 
> 
> Thank you for your answer.
> 
> I have one tablet with full Windows 8.1 Pro and a Surface RT with Windows 8.1 RT.
> 
> I don't want to go back to desktop PC world, the tablets are just much more convenient.
> 
> 
> I was looking to this bluray player:
> http://store.sony.com/sony-blu-ray-disc-player-with-wi-fi--zid27-BDPS3200/cat-27-catid-All-Blu-ray-DVD-Players
> 
> 
> It seems that it has what I need in terms of streaming media, it's actually feature packed: integrated WiFi, DLNA DMR, Miracast, plays blu-rays, DVDs, CDs.
> 
> 
> And for mapping it's optical drive in Windows, I just realized that if this doesn't work, if the device has a Media Server in it, then it should appear in LAN with the shared content. If that shared content includes the optical drive, then I should be set with reading from dvds and such (if the media server software doesn't limit to video files and photos). The only remaining problem would be writing to them indeed.
> 
> 
> But for this particular model from Sony I can't understand if it has a media server or not.
> 
> And what about the DVD+RW feature, does this mean it can write, or just that it can read re-writable DVDs?
> 
> What do you think?


Unfortunately, that Sony is just like others before it and like most other players. It does not have a media server and cannot share the contents of its internal or external drives. It has no write capability either. I have last year's model, the 3100, and little has changed. It's a mediocre streamer, can't do divx without transcoding, and can't see shared network drives (only DLNA servers). Miracast may take the place of some of that. I've never tried it since my PC is connected to my TV.


All your requirements scream HTPC to me. Personally I find it much more convenient to have a small HTPC hidden in my rack, accessible by my universal remote, RDP and wirless keyboards and mice than to have to hold and interact with a tablet meant for portability.


----------



## Selden Ball

Jules,


Exactly what model of NAS do you have?


If it's running Linux (or Windows) you should be able to connect an external (or internal) Blu-ray writer to it and use your tablets to control it.


----------



## jules13


Thanks for the feedback.

My NAS is Lenovo ix2-200.

And I have been researching just that today.

I found out it has a Linux on it, kernel version 2.6.31.8.

My Linux knowledge is very limited, and I don't know if it supports drivers for an usb optical drive. Has anyone tried this?

And for the writing part, how would it work? Can windows (or aditional software such as Nero) write on a mapped drive? Or would I have to install software on that Linux?


----------



## mdavej

Jules, I just tried Miracast from my Win 8.1 laptop to my Sony 3100 and was quite disappointed. It only works with a few metro apps that can play media. It won't mirror your desktop or any desktop apps. I suppose if you have some video or music file playing locally in metro, it might be useful to "cast" it to your BD player. But what's the point if you have a DLNA server? Maybe there is some use for it I haven't thought of, but it seems pretty useless to me.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jules13*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16560#post_24692554
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> My NAS is Lenovo ix2-200.
> 
> And I have been researching just that today.
> 
> I found out it has a Linux on it, kernel version 2.6.31.8.
> 
> My Linux knowledge is very limited, and I don't know if it supports drivers for an usb optical drive. Has anyone tried this?
> 
> And for the writing part, how would it work? Can windows (or aditional software such as Nero) write on a mapped drive? Or would I have to install software on that Linux?



We should probably continue this in one of these threads:

 http://www.avsforum.com/f/39/networking-media-servers-amp-content-streamers 
 http://www.avsforum.com/f/26/home-theater-computers


Can you log into the NAS and get a command line?


-Bill


----------



## mijotter

I'm looking to buying some Old School Asian Kung Fu movies on DVD and Bluray and want them in their original audio with subtitles. What is the best player for playing these types of discs?


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16560#post_24693011
> 
> 
> I'm looking to buying some Old School Asian Kung Fu movies on DVD and Bluray and want them in their original audio with subtitles. What is the best player for playing these types of discs?



Any player will play these well (as well as you can, given the uneven source). What is your price range?


----------



## mijotter

Well I have the Sony 5100. Thought I would need a region free player?


----------



## Jack D Ripper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16500_100#post_24693091
> 
> 
> Well I have the Sony 5100. Thought I would need a region free player?



If the discs are of different regions, you will need a region free player. And if some of your DVDs are PAL and some are NTSC, you will need a player that can deal with both of those video formats as well. Many BD players sold in the U.S. cannot handle PAL at all, and most are not region free.


When buying a "region free" BD player, keep in mind that some are region free only for DVD playback, and not for BD playback. If you need region free BD playback, make sure you get one that can deal with it. And don't forget the separate PAL issue. I have a BD player that cannot handle PAL, so even region free discs that are PAL cannot be played on it.


----------



## mijotter

good to know. any suggestions for a decent player? i don't want anything too expensive like an oppo or anything as this player will only be used when i watch old school asian films in their native audio.


----------



## Jack D Ripper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16500_100#post_24693838
> 
> 
> good to know. any suggestions for a decent player? i don't want anything too expensive like an oppo or anything as this player will only be used when i watch old school asian films in their native audio.



No one has responded to my earlier post on this topic:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack D Ripper*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16400_100#post_24647559
> 
> 
> I am looking for a BD player that can play all regions of BDs, and all regions of DVDs, and can play both PAL and NTSC formated video. I am hoping to get one that is reliable and inexpensive. I am willing to do a hack myself if I have the necessary equipment for doing it. I do not care about its streaming ability. I would slightly prefer a model that plays SACDs and DVD-Audio discs, but I can live without those if it will save a substantial amount of money (as I can use a player I already have for those). I am in the U.S., and only require it to work on the voltage here. What player should I buy?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance to all helpful replies.
> 
> 
> (For a lot of money, I know I can get the Oppo BDP-103 and a hardware hack from eBay that will do what I want, but I would like to spend as little as reasonably possible.)



We might be looking for the same thing. For $600, you can buy an Oppo BDP-103 and go to eBay for a hardware hack. But I know of nothing that is cheaper that is decent to deal with region issues.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack D Ripper*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16560#post_24694184
> 
> 
> No one has responded to my earlier post on this topic:
> 
> We might be looking for the same thing. For $600, you can buy an Oppo BDP-103 and go to eBay for a hardware hack. But I know of nothing that is cheaper that is decent to deal with region issues.



As you've seen, it's a tough thing to find. There are units that are modified, like this Sony modded 5200. I'm not sure what the warranty status is after modification, but it seems to do what you need.


The best you can do is to look for a reliable model with a mod. You'll pay for the modification. Get a reliable company, or you may get a brick. The 103 is 500 (the 103D is 600), a mod is about 70 for a mod you can do yourself, and from what I've heard, it's stable and Oppo will service modded players.


----------



## HockeyoAJB

Or, go with two Blu-Ray players. One North American/European model and one Asian model.


----------



## jules13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16560#post_24692663
> 
> 
> Jules, I just tried Miracast from my Win 8.1 laptop to my Sony 3100 and was quite disappointed. It only works with a few metro apps that can play media. It won't mirror your desktop or any desktop apps. I suppose if you have some video or music file playing locally in metro, it might be useful to "cast" it to your BD player. But what's the point if you have a DLNA server? Maybe there is some use for it I haven't thought of, but it seems pretty useless to me.


Hmm, that's disappointing indeed. Miracast should allow to project the screen as if connected to a projector or external monitor. I just tried on my Lenovo Yoga 2 Pro with a Sony W650 TV and it worked as expected, so I guess the blu-ray player is just too limited.


----------



## jules13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcclain*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16560#post_24692749
> 
> 
> 
> We should probably continue this in one of these threads:
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/f/39/networking-media-servers-amp-content-streamers
> http://www.avsforum.com/f/26/home-theater-computers
> 
> 
> Can you log into the NAS and get a command line?
> 
> 
> -Bill


Yes, I activated the console support on it, and I could connect with Putty on port 22. I'll look on those threads, thanks.


----------



## mijotter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HockeyoAJB*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16560#post_24694608
> 
> 
> Or, go with two Blu-Ray players. One North American/European model and one Asian model.


Interesting, hadn't thought of that. Would that work? If so, where is a good place to look for Asian models?


----------



## mijotter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16560#post_24694493
> 
> 
> As you've seen, it's a tough thing to find. There are units that are modified, like this Sony modded 5200. I'm not sure what the warranty status is after modification, but it seems to do what you need.
> 
> 
> The best you can do is to look for a reliable model with a mod. You'll pay for the modification. Get a reliable company, or you may get a brick. The 103 is 500 (the 103D is 600), a mod is about 70 for a mod you can do yourself, and from what I've heard, it's stable and Oppo will service modded players.



Would something like this work?

http://www.amazon.com/Saachi-BDP-SA98-Internet-Connectivity-Worldwide/dp/B00EIMX7Y2/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_15?ie=UTF8&refRID=0KS98ZZ4TF0480KJ8MR6


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16560#post_24695465
> 
> 
> Would something like this work?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Saachi-BDP-SA98-Internet-Connectivity-Worldwide/dp/B00EIMX7Y2/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_15?ie=UTF8&refRID=0KS98ZZ4TF0480KJ8MR6


;


According to the specs, yes. I've never heard of it, maybe other have. I'd do a search on this site for that manufacturer and maybe that model.


----------



## AaronPSU79

Does anyone know of any economically priced blu ray players that have a built in tv tuner?


I'm using a projector as my tv and would like to buy a blu ray player that I could connect an antenna to for receiving OTA broadcasts. I realize there are separate tuner boxes that could serve this function, it is just my preference to minimize the amount of components on my shelf and remotes on my coffee table.


----------



## Solarius

I have two Samsung blu-ray players. One I bought from Target and has Samsung Smart Central, which with a few updates from Samsung, works superbly with Plex. Tremendous control and playback. The second I bought on Amazon for our bedroom, and purposely got a lower model, which seems ot have something called Smart Hub. This app constantly crashes while just browsing through titles (which are only text), is unintuitive, and the playbox is all in a small window... A HUGE step backwards. Looking on amazon at the new crop of higher Samsung models it looks like they all come with Smart Hub... crud.


So, does anyone have experience with a blu-ray player that has great control and playback of Plex? I need to get the actual model numbers when I get home.


I thought I was going to go the PS4 route, but that kind of looks like a disaster for BD and streaming. Thanks!


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AaronPSU79*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16560#post_24696717
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of any economically priced blu ray players that have a built in tv tuner?
> 
> 
> I'm using a projector as my tv and would like to buy a blu ray player that I could connect an antenna to for receiving OTA broadcasts. I realize there are separate tuner boxes that could serve this function, it is just my preference to minimize the amount of components on my shelf and remotes on my coffee table.


There are none in the US. Japan is the only place I've seen them.


S~


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Solarius*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16560#post_24696735
> 
> 
> I have two Samsung blu-ray players. One I bought from Target and has Samsung Smart Central, which with a few updates from Samsung, works superbly with Plex. Tremendous control and playback. The second I bought on Amazon for our bedroom, and purposely got a lower model, which seems ot have something called Smart Hub. This app constantly crashes while just browsing through titles (which are only text), is unintuitive, and the playbox is all in a small window... A HUGE step backwards. Looking on amazon at the new crop of higher Samsung models it looks like they all come with Smart Hub... crud.
> 
> 
> So, does anyone have experience with a blu-ray player that has great control and playback of Plex? I need to get the actual model numbers when I get home.
> 
> 
> I thought I was going to go the PS4 route, but that kind of looks like a disaster for BD and streaming. Thanks!


Sony works well with PLEX.


S~


----------



## Solarius




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Solarius*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16560#post_24696735
> 
> 
> I have two Samsung blu-ray players. One I bought from Target and has Samsung Smart Central, which with a few updates from Samsung, works superbly with Plex. Tremendous control and playback. The second I bought on Amazon for our bedroom, and purposely got a lower model, which seems ot have something called Smart Hub. This app constantly crashes while just browsing through titles (which are only text), is unintuitive, and the playbox is all in a small window... A HUGE step backwards. Looking on amazon at the new crop of higher Samsung models it looks like they all come with Smart Hub... crud.
> 
> 
> So, does anyone have experience with a blu-ray player that has great control and playback of Plex? I need to get the actual model numbers when I get home.
> 
> 
> I thought I was going to go the PS4 route, but that kind of looks like a disaster for BD and streaming. Thanks!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16560#post_24697019
> 
> 
> Sony works well with PLEX.
> 
> 
> S~



Interestingly I found the older version of Smart Hub (which I called Smart Central)

here:  

Looks like maybe it was just older players that had the better version of smart hub.









@teachsac Which Sony model do you recommend?


Thanks.


----------



## teachsac

I have an older model. You might check with the owner's in the 3200/5200/etc. thread. many of the owner's there are quite good with PLEX server. They can help you better than I.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1510243/official-sony-bdp-s1200-bdp-s3200-bdp-s4200-bdp-s5200-bdp-s6200-and-bdp-s7200 


S~


----------



## BillSPreston

I have BB working on a project to hang TV in a large master bedroom.


My wife has a restriction of having all the electronics associated with TV hang behind the TV on the wall mount. She does, however, want a large TV (55 inch) since the wall to head of bed distance is 19ft and we have chairs at 6-8 ft.


BB said they could hang the CC Cable DVR extender box and a Roku behind the TV but didn't have a blue ray player that would work.


Does anyone have a player they have done this with? Preferably one without a tray?


The mount is a Rocketfish tilting mount RF TVMLPT03.


----------



## pittsoccer33

Samsung has released a few wall mount-able bluray players in the past few years. I'm not sure if the idea was to squeeze them behind a television though.


BD-C7500 (2010 model)


BD-D7500 (2011 model)


Those are the only two I can remember offhand


I had a tv sitting on a dresser for a while with no room to stash components. I stuck them in my sock drawer


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillSPreston*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16560#post_24701150
> 
> 
> I have BB working on a project to hang TV in a large master bedroom.
> 
> 
> My wife has a restriction of having all the electronics associated with TV hang behind the TV on the wall mount. She does, however, want a large TV (55 inch) since the wall to head of bed distance is 19ft and we have chairs at 6-8 ft.
> 
> 
> BB said they could hang the CC Cable DVR extender box and a Roku behind the TV but didn't have a blue ray player that would work.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a player they have done this with? Preferably one without a tray?
> 
> 
> The mount is a Rocketfish tilting mount RF TVMLPT03.



That poses several problems. You need a slot loading player that will perform reliably mounted sideways (I assume). Also, most expect line of sight IR remote control, so you'll need some sort of IR extender to control the player.


----------



## mijotter

Can the Sony 5100 handle PLEX well?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16500_100#post_24703314
> 
> 
> Can the Sony 5100 handle PLEX well?


Not really. Sony works best with Serviio.


----------



## jwckauman


Is it better to get a Blu-Ray player that has two HDMI ports and send one HDMI port to the HDTV and the other to the receiver?  Or is a single HDMI port going to the receiver, then the HDTV just as good?  I thought I had read somewhere where either the picture or the audio is better when you separate the two.  Thanks!!


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwckauman*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16590#post_24705041
> 
> 
> Is it better to get a Blu-Ray player that has two HDMI ports and send one HDMI port to the HDTV and the other to the receiver?  Or is a single HDMI port going to the receiver, then the HDTV just as good?  I thought I had read somewhere where either the picture or the audio is better when you separate the two.  Thanks!!



Just as good to use one output.


Two outputs are mostly for people who gave 3D players and displays, but receivers which do not pass HDMI 1.4.


-Bill


----------



## hanshotfirst1138




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16530#post_24685815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hanshotfirst1138*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16530#post_24685187
> 
> 
> I wound up getting a region-free modded Sony BDP S3100 on eBay and a Westinghouse UW39T7HW on sale at Best Buy. Nothing fancy, but it puts me into the 21st century, albeit barely. Got the Disney WOW disc too, but calibration is going to be a much more time-consuming process than I though! Pioneer and Panasonic are both out of the picture, so so much for plasma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's not much, but it'll do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's good. Calibration is just a process, but it is well worth it.
Click to expand...


I didn't realize calibration would be as time consuming as it apparently is though







.


----------



## mijotter

 http://www.amazon.com/Icom-BD780-Multi-Region-Player/dp/B00BFEF9N8/ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3CIZA75NVM7HE#productDetails 


Is this everything I would need? It has pretty good reviews on Amazon and is barely over a year old.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16590#post_24706116
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Icom-BD780-Multi-Region-Player/dp/B00BFEF9N8/ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3CIZA75NVM7HE#productDetails
> 
> 
> Is this everything I would need? It has pretty good reviews on Amazon and is barely over a year old.



I don't know anything about this player. However, 28 reviews is not all that many in the day and age where companies pay people to write fake reviews of their products.


Region free players are black market players, which is why there is not a lot of info readily available.


----------



## hanshotfirst1138

From my limited understanding, apparently region-free modifying a Blu-Ray player requires actual hardware modding. I'm sure if you know what you're doing, you might be able to do it yourself (I've seen some mod kits on eBay), but mostly it seems to be done by third parties. I miss my old Phillips player where I could make it region-free with a few keystrokes. I understand the necessity for region-codes, but that doesn't make them any less frustrating. How about I just torrent it then, you jerks? I bend over backwards to pay more for imports and legal releases and they're even more difficult to play.


----------



## Fonon

Could You recommend a good and cheap blu-ray player? The 3D and net functions are not required. The player should be reliable and it should play popular video formats (especially used in DVB-T and SAT transmissions) from optical discs and hard disks connected via usb. I found following units:

LG BP135

LG BP230

Philips BDP2930

Philips BDP3200

Panasonic DMP-BD79.

Is one of them worth of interest?

Regards,

f.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hanshotfirst1138*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16590#post_24705975
> 
> 
> I didn't realize calibration would be as time consuming as it apparently is though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I used the Spears and Munsil disk for video calibration. I set my bluray player at default values, made the changes only on the TV. It took about a half hour, that was about two years ago, and so far I haven't re touched it.


The disks are pretty good at walking you through it, and like with other calibration, the time is comparatively short (about 1/2 hour for me) and lasts a long time.


I actually will be doing a recalibration soon, as my new BD player, which I'm using as a video processor for my cable signal has Darbee in it and I want to make sure the settings are optimized. Probably no change, since Darbee doesn't mess with basic panel settings, but just another reason to muck around with things.


I think the payoff for a little calibration is large.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fonon*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16600_100#post_24709349
> 
> 
> Could You recommend a good and cheap blu-ray player? The 3D and net functions are not required. The player should be reliable and it should play popular video formats (especially used in DVB-T and SAT transmissions) from optical discs and hard disks connected via usb. I found following units:
> 
> LG BP135
> 
> LG BP230
> 
> Philips BDP2930
> 
> Philips BDP3200
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BD79.
> 
> Is one of them worth of interest?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> f.


The 135 best matches your requirements.


----------



## zaap408

Which one should I buy, and why (please)


Any comment will be greatly appreciated.


this is Samsung
http://www.samsung.com/us/video/blu-ray-dvd/BD-H6500/ZA 


this is LG
http://www.lg.com/us/blu-ray-players/lg-BD670-blu-ray-dvd-player 


I want 4k upscale and quality picture, there are good reviews for the samsung out there…. but nothing on the LG


If anybody has already tried the LG please give your honest opinion.


thanks in advance


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zaap408*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16600_100#post_24709993
> 
> 
> Which one should I buy, and why (please)
> 
> 
> Any comment will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> this is Samsung
> http://www.samsung.com/us/video/blu-ray-dvd/BD-H6500/ZA
> 
> 
> this is LG
> http://www.lg.com/us/blu-ray-players/lg-BD670-blu-ray-dvd-player
> 
> 
> I want 4k upscale and quality picture, there are good reviews for the samsung out there…. but nothing on the LG
> 
> 
> If anybody has already tried the LG please give your honest opinion.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance


According to the published specs, the LG is not 4K.


----------



## Fonon

Thank You for answer.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16590#post_24709809
> 
> 
> The 135 best matches your requirements.


Could You explain why? BP230 is probably newer and has some extra features. Are the LG drives reliable? I found some negative opinions.

Regards,

f.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fonon*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16600_100#post_24710419
> 
> 
> Thank You for answer.
> 
> Could You explain why? BP230 is probably newer and has some extra features. Are the LG drives reliable? I found some negative opinions.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> f.


You said you didn't need net or 3D, which the 230 has. Panasonic players are very weak in terms of file support, therefore shouldn't be considered. Philips players are very buggy and often freeze. LG isn't particularly reliable, but is at least as reliable as the other players you listed. The 230 is a fine player, but you'd be paying for features you don't need.


----------



## Big C

When outputting as PCM via HDMI, I understand Sony has been cutting costs for years by only allowing two-channel decoding of Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD-Master Audio. My LG 2010 model BD530 does the same thing. What about today's LGs, Panasonics, Philipses, Samsungs, Sharps, and Toshibas?? Do they decode as multi-channel PCM via HDMI?


----------



## Fonon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16590#post_24710471
> 
> 
> You said you didn't need net or 3D, which the 230 has. Panasonic players are very weak in terms of file support, therefore shouldn't be considered. Philips players are very buggy and often freeze. LG isn't particularly reliable, but is at least as reliable as the other players you listed. The 230 is a fine player, but you'd be paying for features you don't need.


All is clear. Thank You once again.

f.


----------



## PeterDoubt

I just got a Samsung UH8500 (Costco's 8550) 4k TV. Should I upgrade my Sony 3d player to one capable of up scaling to 4k, like Samsung's 7500, or does the TV already do the upscaling, as it does on my Comcast cable?

Thanks.


----------



## HockeyoAJB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterDoubt*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16590#post_24710756
> 
> 
> I just got a Samsung UH8500 (Costco's 8550) 4k TV. Should I upgrade my Sony 3d player to one capable of up scaling to 4k, like Samsung's 7500, or does the TV already do the upscaling, as it does on my Comcast cable?
> 
> Thanks.


 

At this point, I suspect that the 4K upscaling in the tv is equal to/better than the 4K upscaling in any Blu-Ray player.  Unless you were wanting to upgrade your Blu-Ray player for other reasons, I wouldn't bother.  A year or two down the road, the 4K upscaling in both TV's and Blu-Ray players will likely be better than what is available today.  At that point, if you don't feel like you are ready to replace the TV yet, you could replace the Blu-Ray player then and have it handle the upscaling.


----------



## PeterDoubt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HockeyoAJB*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16590#post_24710859
> 
> 
> At this point, I suspect that the 4K upscaling in the tv is equal to/better than the 4K upscaling in any Blu-Ray player.  Unless you were wanting to upgrade your Blu-Ray player for other reasons, I wouldn't bother.  A year or two down the road, the 4K upscaling in both TV's and Blu-Ray players will likely be better than what is available today.  At that point, if you don't feel like you are ready to replace the TV yet, you could replace the Blu-Ray player then and have it handle the upscaling.



Thanks, that's what I was thinking but I'm confused by the members who have both now. And then there' shall the talk about the Oppo 103d. I'm very impressed with what this set is able to do now. I didn't expect the improvement in HD cable programming, even old B&W movies on TCM. I'm open to other opinions...


----------



## zaap408




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16590#post_24710338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zaap408*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16600_100#post_24709993
> 
> 
> Which one should I buy, and why (please)
> 
> 
> Any comment will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> this is Samsung
> http://www.samsung.com/us/video/blu-ray-dvd/BD-H6500/ZA
> 
> 
> this is LG
> http://www.lg.com/us/blu-ray-players/lg-BD670-blu-ray-dvd-player
> 
> 
> I want 4k upscale and quality picture, there are good reviews for the samsung out there…. but nothing on the LG
> 
> 
> If anybody has already tried the LG please give your honest opinion.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> According to the published specs, the LG is not 4K.
Click to expand...


Sorry I meant this one:
http://m.lg.com/uk/blu-ray-dvd-players-recorders/lg-BP740


----------



## BillSPreston

Any players that solve these problems? Maybe a player with that has phone app like roku/apple TV?


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillSPreston*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16590#post_24719678
> 
> 
> Any players that solve these problems? Maybe a player with that has phone app like roku/apple TV?



Which problems?


----------



## samjones3


The big matrix appears out of date? (I may be missing something?)

 

I bought a multi region sony BDP S3200. Nice! One big issue: Put in an mp3 audio cd (data disk), press Play.... and nothing happens!  You have to use the on screen menu to tell it to play the data disk.

 

Game over. Getting returned. (The deck is used primarily for audio playback, with video to a projector on saturday nights.)

 

I love the oppo stuff. (That is my current unit, but it is dvd only, no Blu Ray... no inet ... it is a few years old)  Would get an oppo in a heartbeat, but would really prefer to spend $100-200, would go to 300 or 350 for right unit..

 

Suggested model, or is there a matrix?

 

Blu Ray, coax audio output, lots of codecs to play audio and video files, usb front panel for memory sticks, region free or multi region preferred. Only have stereo audio for now on my rig, so do not need fanciness there.

 

Thank you for any pointers!


----------



## BillSPreston




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16590#post_24721005
> 
> 
> Which problems?



A blue ray player that can be attached to the back of a wall mounted tv.


The problems being the tray, remote control, and size.


----------



## atwnsw

Paralysis by analysis.


Please help me get off the fence and pull the trigger.


My family has given me a budget to replace my existing system of approx $3,000.


Here is a rough budget breakdown:

Blu-Ray $200

Receiver $300-$500 (Yamaha or equivalent)

LED TV $1,200-$1,500 (not 4k) approx 55"

Speakers $800-$1000 (Satellite/Bookshelf)


According to this thread the Sony 6200 or 790 seem to be the most popular.


What should I buy?


----------



## mdavej

I can't think of any reason to get a 790 these days. I would also forget about the 6200 get a cheaper player like the 5200 if you need 3D, the model below if you don't. Take the difference and apply to your speakers, bigger ones preferably.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atwnsw*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16590#post_24725253
> 
> 
> Paralysis by analysis.
> 
> 
> Please help me get off the fence and pull the trigger.
> 
> 
> My family has given me a budget to replace my existing system of approx $3,000.
> 
> 
> Here is a rough budget breakdown:
> 
> Blu-Ray $200
> 
> Receiver $300-$500 (Yamaha or equivalent)
> 
> LED TV $1,200-$1,500 (not 4k) approx 55"
> 
> Speakers $800-$1000 (Satellite/Bookshelf)
> 
> 
> According to this thread the Sony 6200 or 790 seem to be the most popular.
> 
> 
> What should I buy?



I'd beg borrow and steal to get better speakers.

Bluray - Sony 6200. $178.
Receiver - Any type that fits your budget, I have bought some rehabilitated at accessories4less or other shops like it. Example: Denon E-400 7.1 @ $250 .
LED TV - Vizio M-Series 60" full array model . These are going to be killer TV's - 1200 msrp, probably can get them lower.
Speakers - Philharmonic Audio Affordable Accuracy - 4 X monitors (for all 4): $300, 1 center = 90. Dennis at Philharmonic Audio designs high end speakers. He has decided to improve on an already good low end Pioneer design. These are a steal.
Sub - SVS PB-1000 for $500 .


Brings you in at about 2500. If it were me, I'd spend an extra 3-400 and get an Oppo for the bluray, but again, that's me. You'll also need cables, stands, etc. Monoprice for cables and you're good.


----------



## mdavej

+1 on the E-400. Got a great deal on mine as well. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## vinodk

Looking for a good performing 3D bluray player to go with my Sony XBR-65X850A 4k tv. Does not have to be a Sony player. I have BB coupons & gift cards that I want to use. I was looking at Pioneer Elite but BB does not seem to be carrying them any more. Any suggestions are welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## teachsac

I would go with the Sony 6200 having the 850A. I use the older S790 with mine and it works perfectly.


S~


----------



## whatupdet

Are either of these good players to get?

$120 LG BP530 

$120 Samsung BD-F5900/ZC 

$120 Sony BDP-S3100 

Debating to get a standalone blu-ray player instead of using my PS3. I'm looking for something with good video quality and supports Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA for a 5.1 setup, I'm getting a receiver which supports TrueHD and DTS-HD MA if that makes any difference.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whatupdet*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16620#post_24743166
> 
> 
> Are either of these good players to get?
> 
> $120 LG BP530
> 
> $120 Samsung BD-F5900/ZC
> 
> $120 Sony BDP-S3100
> 
> Debating to get a standalone blu-ray player instead of using my PS3. I'm looking for something with good video quality and supports Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA for a 5.1 setup, I'm getting a receiver which supports TrueHD and DTS-HD MA if that makes any difference.



Samsung and LG are not known for the reliability of their disc players. However, that is not a good price for the Sony BDP-S3100.


The 3100 is a model from last year that has been discontinued. It's successor is the BDP-S3200, which is much cheaper than the price you quoted. You could go one model up in this years line (5200) for the price you listed.


Last years models (3100 and 5100) are not bad players, but don't overpay for outdated tech. I would not suggest buying unless well below $100.


Note: Sony players from this era cannot decode HD audio to PCM, but they will bitstream, so that should not be a concern with a newer receiver.


Panasonic players also have a good reputation and merit consideration in this price range.


If you desire features beyond disc playback via a HDMI connection, you should call that out as that is an area where features vary more by model and manufacturer.


----------



## whatupdet

How about $100 Sony BDP-S3200 ?


Without doing more reading I'm not sure what the difference(s) between bitstream and PCM are. I've got a PS3 slim (either 160GB or 320GB) and will be buying a Denon X1000 AVR which has Dolby TrueHD and DTS HD-MA decoding that my PS3 will be hooked up via HDMI, can I stick with those 2 devices and receive TrueHD/HD-MA for a 5.1 setup or will I need to get a new blu-ray player such as the $100 S3200? Only features I need/want are good video and 5.1 TrueHD/HD-MA.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Hi people.


I need to get a proper blu ray player. I feel im not getting the best out of my Sony 4k tv and denon x4000 by using my ps4 for watching blu rays. Also the ps4 doesnt play 3d.


A mate said to me to get an OPPO but I don't understand all the different models and which best suits me.

Whats the Darbee edition???


I need 7.2 channel, 3D and 4k upscalling.




Cheers


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16620#post_24743607
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the difference between all the OPPO's? Whats the Darbee edition???



See the FAQs in my signature for details.


The 103/105 players are the current models.


The -105 players are the audiophile upgrades for the -103 players.


The "D" models have Darbee video processing. See the links here for more on that: BDP-103D Darbee Edition 


-Bill


----------



## Jack D Ripper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16600_100#post_24743607
> 
> 
> Hi people.
> 
> 
> I need to get a proper blu ray player. I feel im doing my Sony 4k tv and denon x4000 any justice by using my ps4 for watching blu rays. Also the ps4 doesnt play 3d.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the difference between all the OPPO's? Whats the Darbee edition???
> 
> 
> Cheers



For regular BDs, your PS4 is totally fine. No player is going to magically give you more resolution than is on the disc. If you want to do full justice to a 4k TV, you need a 4k source, not a 1080p BD.


As for the differences between the Oppos, Oppo explains it quite well:


BDP-103 vs. BDP-105:

... the BDP-103 and BDP-105 are identical in performance when it comes to audio and video over HDMI ...

http://www.oppodigital.com/KnowledgeBase.aspx?KBID=37 


You get enhanced analog audio circuitry, and a couple of extra features with the BDP-105. But if you use the HDMI output for audio, you are not using any analog circuits in the player.



What the Darbee processing does:

http://www.oppodigital.com/KnowledgeBase.aspx?KBID=73 


If you look at the pictures at the Darbee site (see link at the link above), you can see what Darbee adds to the picture and how it alters it from what was originally intended.



If I were buying an Oppo (which I will as soon as my current BD player dies), I would go with the BDP-103, without the Darbee. I would be using the HDMI output, so the picture and sound would be the same as the BDP-105 for me, and I don't need the extra features of the BDP-105. And I would do without Darbee, as I don't like it. I prefer to see the picture as it was intended to be seen. But, of course, you may want the features of the BDP-105, and you may like the alterations to the picture that Darbee makes, so you may prefer a different choice.


----------



## hatlesschimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack D Ripper*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16620#post_24743668
> 
> 
> For regular BDs, your PS4 is totally fine. No player is going to magically give you more resolution than is on the disc. If you want to do full justice to a 4k TV, you need a 4k source, not a 1080p BD.
> 
> 
> As for the differences between the Oppos, Oppo explains it quite well:
> 
> 
> BDP-103 vs. BDP-105:
> 
> ... the BDP-103 and BDP-105 are identical in performance when it comes to audio and video over HDMI ...
> 
> http://www.oppodigital.com/KnowledgeBase.aspx?KBID=37
> 
> 
> You get enhanced analog audio circuitry, and a couple of extra features with the BDP-105. But if you use the HDMI output for audio, you are not using any analog circuits in the player.
> 
> 
> 
> What the Darbee processing does:
> 
> http://www.oppodigital.com/KnowledgeBase.aspx?KBID=73
> 
> 
> If you look at the pictures at the Darbee site (see link at the link above), you can see what Darbee adds to the picture and how it alters it from what was originally intended.
> 
> 
> 
> If I were buying an Oppo (which I will as soon as my current BD player dies), I would go with the BDP-103, without the Darbee. I would be using the HDMI output, so the picture and sound would be the same as the BDP-105 for me, and I don't need the extra features of the BDP-105. And I would do without Darbee, as I don't like it. I prefer to see the picture as it was intended to be seen. But, of course, you may want the features of the BDP-105, and you may like the alterations to the picture that Darbee makes, so you may prefer a different choice.



Well said! Thanks!!


----------



## gary777

I am looking for a BD player with good wifi connectivity as my top priority. All the reviews I have read don't really address how good the wifi works for Netflix youtube etc.. From what I have read it depends on the type of browser each maker uses. I have read Samsung has it's own browser has a lot of dropouts along with Sony having their own browser. Any input as to what brand has the most consistent browser. I don't want to go over $200.


I am still using my Sony HD-34XBR960 TV, but will soon be getting a Samsung non-smart PN60F5300AFXZA.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gary777*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16620#post_24746037
> 
> 
> I am looking for a BD player with good wifi connectivity as my top priority. All the reviews I have read don't really address how good the wifi works for Netflix youtube etc.. From what I have read it depends on the type of browser each maker uses. I have read Samsung has it's own browser has a lot of dropouts along with Sony having their own browser. Any input as to what brand has the most consistent browser. I don't want to go over $200.
> 
> 
> I am still using my Sony HD-34XBR960 TV, but will soon be getting a Samsung non-smart PN60F5300AFXZA.


Most players have Wi-Fi that does not perform incredibly well.


Some of the higher priced players had dual band awhile back, but most manufacturers subsequently removed that feature from successive models, presumably to cut costs.

I would use other factors to determine which player you get, but budget for a good Wi-Fi bridge if not some sort of wired option (if not Ethernet, Powerline or MoCA may be options).


Oh, and I would not hold out much hope in regard to using a Web browser on a Blu-ray player. They are usually very limited, especially if you have interest in video content.


----------



## gary777

Thanks Vampidemic, well stated. Or I may go ahead and step up to a 51-f8500 with a quad core processor. Well, I am still shopping around, but want to get a Bd player and Plasma TV set up before the 34XBR960 dies...


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gary777*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16620#post_24746378
> 
> 
> Thanks Vampidemic, well stated. Or I may go ahead and step up to a 51-f8500 with a quad core processor. Well, I am still shopping around, but want to get a Bd player and Plasma TV set up before the 34XBR960 dies...



I'll second Vampidemic and add that if you want good wireless connectivity, you have to work on your network. Get the best router possible within your means and make sure it's set up correctly for video access. If possible, wire as much as you can.


----------



## Rekonn

Got my first blu-ray player, a Samsung BD-H5900. Are all of them that loud? It's noticeable during quiet scenes of a movie. Are there better options that still do 3D? My tv is a Samsung 51" F8500.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rekonn*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16620#post_24751141
> 
> 
> Got my first blu-ray player, a Samsung BD-H5900. Are all of them that loud? It's noticeable during quiet scenes of a movie. Are there better options that still do 3D? My tv is a Samsung 51" F8500.


You should ask in the dedicated thread for that player.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1523043/official-2014-samsung-bd-h5100-bd-h5900-bd-h6500-blu-ray-player-thread 


S~


----------



## add2718


Hi, I have a Sony DVP-SR510H upscaling DVD player and a 32" Toshiba HDTV, both bought last year. Pretty happy with this setup, the picture looks pretty good to me, and I only watch 1 or 2 movies a week if that.

 

That being said, I was curious if anyone had some answers on whether a Blu-Ray player will perform better upscaling than an upscaling DVD player.

 

(Note that I am NOT trying to compare a Blu-Ray disc with an upscaled DVD. I am asking whether the upscaling technology in a Blu-Ray player **on a regular DVD** will outperform an upscaling regular DVD player.)

 

I'm referring to the common models available at Best Buy, for example. I'm not gonna spend $500-$1000 on a Blu-Ray player, but if I could plunk down ~$100 and get a noticeably better upscaled picture, I'd be okay with that.

 

Thanks


----------



## mdavej

A cheap BD player won't really upscale any better. IMO, all Sony players (DVD, BD, PS3, PS4) are mediocre at upscaling. A Panny BD player will upscale a little better. The best upscaling player I ever had was my Toshshiba HD-DVD player years ago. I haven't seen anything better since. You can get one of those on ebay for $15 now. That said, I've never been very impressed by any upscaling. There's only so much you can do. Plus you aren't going to see any difference at all among players on a 32" screen. So you'd be wasting your money anyway.


The best deals on players are open box and used from ebay, Amazon, etc., not Best Buy. You can get a great BD player like that with good upscaling for about $40.


----------



## Keith Lashinski


What is a good blue ray player to add to my home theater setup? Looking to spend around 150.00


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith Lashinski*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16600_100#post_24758136
> 
> 
> What is a good blue ray player to add to my home theater setup? Looking to spend around 150.00


What does it need to do: wifi, 3D, 4K, decode HD audio, analog outs, optical, coax, dual HDMI, upconversion, streaming (which apps), flac, etc.? If the only requirement is that is costs $150, then go to Amazon, sort by price, and pick any player you like. They all play BD about the same.


----------



## Keith Lashinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16620#post_24758512
> 
> 
> What does it need to do: wifi, 3D, 4K, decode HD audio, analog outs, optical, coax, dual HDMI, upconversion, streaming (which apps), flac, etc.? If the only requirement is that is costs $150, then go to Amazon, sort by price, and pick any player you like. They all play BD about the same.



Decode HD, send out PCM to let av receiver handle the sound, 3d, hdmi.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith Lashinski*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16600_100#post_24758521
> 
> 
> Decode HD, send out PCM to let av receiver handle the sound, 3d, hdmi.


You'll need an older player then. Most new players bitstream and let the receiver decode these days. Is your receiver pretty old?


----------



## Keith Lashinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16620#post_24758553
> 
> 
> You'll need an older player then. Most new players bitstream and let the receiver decode these days. Is your receiver pretty old?


i meant bitstream. In getting the new Denon avr s700w. Bitstream is what I meant


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith Lashinski*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16600_100#post_24758561
> 
> 
> i meant bitstream. In getting the new Denon avr s700w. Bitstream is what I meant


Gotcha. A Sony 3200 will do fine then.


----------



## Keith Lashinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16620#post_24758597
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha. A Sony 3200 will do fine then.


Thanks, Will look into it.


----------



## neo_2009

Could anyone recommend a player that has the following specifications:


- Plays MKV, including [email protected], DTS-HD, Dobly TrueHD,

- Wifi included,

- Remote access by Windows and android,

- Source Direct,

- Cheap.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## mdavej

Source direct is hard to find in cheap players these days. I don't know of any. Windows remote is also rare.


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16620#post_24760356
> 
> 
> Source direct is hard to find in cheap players these days. I don't know of any. Windows remote is also rare.



+1 Source direct and cheap are mutually exclusive like oil and water. The irony is that BD players that offer source direct typically have excellent video processing which mitigates the need for source direct in the first place.


I am not too sure if any currect BD players offer source direct other than Oppo but then again Oppo usually offers every feasible feature. I am thinking eBay is your best bet (for older models that offer source direct).


----------



## Big C

By "Source Direct," if you mean outputting whatever resolution is on the disc or being streamed, I have a little something to tell you. Sony's players have an HDMI Resolution option called "Original" in the video settings. Philips calls it "Native." LG and Sharp don't have it. I don't think Samsung has it. I don't know if Panasonic and Toshiba have it. Don't confuse it with "Auto." All "Auto" does is set the player to the highest resolution supported by your TV, receiver, processor, etc.. You should take the time to study some online manuals and see if you can find a setting/option that outputs whatever is on the disc or being streamed.


----------



## mdavej

Original still deintelaces from 480i to 480p, so not the same as source direct. I personally don't understand the need for source direct. And if you do have other, usually very expensive, devices with better processing, why be concerned with the price of your player? Just suck it up and pay for a high end player if source direct is so important.


----------



## alterndog


I'm looking for a cheap blu-ray player that still has decent quality and up-converts dvd's well (I've got a large selection of dvds). I already have a roku box so don't care about streaming apps or 3D either. I'd prefer a wireless connection, but a wired will do. My budget is $70 max. I was looking at the Samsung BD H5100, but was wondering if there is anything better out there for the price. 

 

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-BD-H5100-Blu-Ray-Disc-Player/dp/B00ICDAAX4


----------



## dtv_junkie87

Hi folks; couldn't find a proper section for this posting, so this seems like a safe bet. (Apologies in advance is this message gets moved or removed.







)


I am having trouble deciding between a $49 Roku streaming stick and a reasonably-priced Blu-ray player with network capabilities. While I like the idea of a Roku stick, would I be better off with a Blu-ray player that has YouTube, NetFlix, Amazon, etc. because a "smart Blu-ray player" is technically a "combo unit?" Some more perks with Blu-ray include the highest-quality video and audio and bonus features, to name a few. (I do plan on buying my three favorite movies on Blu if I should go with buying a BD unit. I can even buy a "Star Wars" box set while Fox still owns the rights, LOL)


Brand-wise, I am thinking about Samsung, Sony, or LG. I know that for smart devices, Samsung is the leader when it comes to app choices. Sony, LG, and other brands used to have complete lists of available apps, but I can no longer find lists except for a NetFlix, YouTube, or Hulu blurb.


Price-wise, I hope to spend between $40-$100.


The apps I desire include Amazon, YouTube, Dailymotion (just for one video every holiday season), WeatherNation, and some public domain channels to name a few.


I have a 24" Sanyo 720p HDTV from this year, hooked up to nothing but an antenna. (Not that it matters, but just an FYI.)


So the question again, should I get a Blu-ray player with streaming, or a $49 Roku stick? Which is the best value, and which has the apps I desire?


Thanks for your help! (Sorry for any incomplete sentences; it's late as of typing time and I'm tired!)


dtv_junkie87


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtv_junkie87*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16650#post_24770315
> 
> 
> Hi folks; couldn't find a proper section for this posting, so this seems like a safe bet. (Apologies in advance is this message gets moved or removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> I am having trouble deciding between a $49 Roku streaming stick and a reasonably-priced Blu-ray player with network capabilities. While I like the idea of a Roku stick, would I be better off with a Blu-ray player that has YouTube, NetFlix, Amazon, etc. because a "smart Blu-ray player" is technically a "combo unit?" Some more perks with Blu-ray include the highest-quality video and audio and bonus features, to name a few. (I do plan on buying my three favorite movies on Blu if I should go with buying a BD unit. I can even buy a "Star Wars" box set while Fox still owns the rights, LOL)
> 
> 
> Brand-wise, I am thinking about Samsung, Sony, or LG. I know that for smart devices, Samsung is the leader when it comes to app choices. Sony, LG, and other brands used to have complete lists of available apps, but I can no longer find lists except for a NetFlix, YouTube, or Hulu blurb.
> 
> 
> Price-wise, I hope to spend between $40-$100.
> 
> 
> The apps I desire include Amazon, YouTube, Dailymotion (just for one video every holiday season), WeatherNation, and some public domain channels to name a few.
> 
> 
> I have a 24" Sanyo 720p HDTV from this year, hooked up to nothing but an antenna. (Not that it matters, but just an FYI.)
> 
> 
> So the question again, should I get a Blu-ray player with streaming, or a $49 Roku stick? Which is the best value, and which has the apps I desire?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help! (Sorry for any incomplete sentences; it's late as of typing time and I'm tired!)
> 
> 
> dtv_junkie87



I think that both fulfill different needs, while sharing some capabilities.

Things that they share:
Apps of different flavors, usually share Netflix, Vudu, Youtube, Pandora, Amazon.
Display phone based personal media.

Things they don't:
compact, easy connection - roku stick
DLNA connection to any device on your network (NAS, Computer, Cell phone) - Player
Hard wired ethernet option - Player
bluray, DVD, SACD (some), DVD-A(some), CD - Player
Play media files (video, audio) from network storage - Player.
upscale lower resolutions to higher (the TV can also do this) - Player.
fits into a surround sound setup - Player.



I prefer players, since I value the extra features. I have a NAS for a lot of content, so that's important. But if you only need apps and use only the TV, then the stick may be the thing.


----------



## epsilon72

I'm having a hard time trying to find a blu-ray player that will work as well as the PS3 does with my older receiver.


I have an older Denon receiver that will accept Dolby Digital and DTS bitstream over HDMI, but not Dolby Digital TrueHD or DTS HD MA bitstream. Right now I have an older PS3 that decodes the HD DD and DTS formats and outputs them as 5.1/7.1 LPCM over HDMI, which my receiver *does* accept.


I am having a very difficult time finding a player that has onboard Dolby Digital TrueHD and DTS HD MA decoding, which can then be sent to my receiver as 5.1/7.1 LPCM multi channel. Are there any new players that support this, or do I need to look at older models? I'd prefer something below $200 but if anyone has any suggestions above that, I welcome them as well.


EDIT: changed "receiver" to "player" in first sentence of last paragraph


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *epsilon72*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16650#post_24773517
> 
> 
> I'm having a hard time trying to find a blu-ray player that will work as well as the PS3 does with my older receiver.
> 
> 
> I have an older Denon receiver that will accept Dolby Digital and DTS bitstream over HDMI, but not Dolby Digital TrueHD or DTS HD MA bitstream. Right now I have an older PS3 that decodes the HD DD and DTS formats and outputs them as 5.1/7.1 LPCM over HDMI, which my receiver *does* accept.
> 
> 
> I am having a very difficult time finding a receiver that has onboard Dolby Digital TrueHD and DTS HD MA decoding, which can then be sent to my receiver as 5.1/7.1 LPCM multi channel. Are there any new players that support this, or do I need to look at older models? I'd prefer something below $200 but if anyone has any suggestions above that, I welcome them as well.



Wow. I guess you're right. The new Panasonics and Sonys only decode DTS-HD-MA and TrueHD to two channel.


The older Sonys - S590, S790 decode to 5.1... at least for TrueHD, most likely DTS-HD-MA.


The Oppos do it all, but they are 500.


If you're willing to live with 5.1 decoding, then the older Sonys might be the thing. If you're willing to spend more, the Oppos can do all you want.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16650#post_24773584
> 
> 
> Wow. I guess you're right. The new Panasonics and Sonys only decode DTS-HD-MA and TrueHD to two channel.
> 
> 
> The older Sonys - S590, S790 decode to 5.1... at least for TrueHD, most likely DTS-HD-MA.
> 
> 
> The Oppos do it all, but they are 500.
> 
> 
> If you're willing to live with 5.1 decoding, then the older Sonys might be the thing. If you're willing to spend more, the Oppos can do all you want.


The Panasonic BDT360 decodes internally and will output multichannel PCM.


S~


----------



## epsilon72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16650#post_24773755
> 
> 
> The Panasonic BDT360 decodes internally and will output multichannel PCM.
> 
> 
> S~


But only 5.1, right? See page 7 here:
http://shop.panasonic.com/docs/operating-instruction/2014/bluray-player/DMPBDT460-MUL.pdf 


But then, page 35 makes it seem like it can do 7.1 lpcm multichannel. Or, does that only apply to the 460 model? (which I can't find for sale at all online, by the way).


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *epsilon72*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16650#post_24774763
> 
> 
> But only 5.1, right? See page 7 here:
> http://shop.panasonic.com/docs/operating-instruction/2014/bluray-player/DMPBDT460-MUL.pdf
> 
> 
> But then, page 35 makes it seem like it can do 7.1 lpcm multichannel. Or, does that only apply to the 460 model? (which I can't find for sale at all online, by the way).


Past players have output DD/DD+/TrueHD as 5.1 when set to PCM. DTS/DTS-HR/DTS-MA are output as 7.1 when set to PCM. The 460 might output Dolby in 7.1. Can't say for sure. Last year's models worked that way.


S~


----------



## epsilon72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16650#post_24774789
> 
> 
> Past players have output DD/DD+/TrueHD as 5.1 when set to PCM. DTS/DTS-HR/DTS-MA are output as 7.1 when set to PCM. The 460 might output Dolby in 7.1. Can't say for sure. Last year's models worked that way.
> 
> 
> S~


DD/DD+/TrueHD capped to 5.1 may be good enough as long as DTS can do 7.1....hardly any of the blu ray movies I've come across have 7.1 anyways, and when they do they have always been DTS-MA rather than Dolby.


I also remember something about some players only being able to decode only the "core" track of DTS-MA, and I'm trying to find info on that for this one.


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *epsilon72*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16650#post_24774867
> 
> 
> DD/DD+/TrueHD capped to 5.1 may be good enough as long as DTS can do 7.1....hardly any of the blu ray movies I've come across have 7.1 anyways, and when they do they have always been DTS-MA rather than Dolby.
> 
> 
> I also remember something about some players only being able to decode only the "core" track of DTS-MA, and I'm trying to find info on that for this one.


Outputting only the core DTS/DD only applies to optical/coax in bitstream mode. Optical/coax does not support MCPCM. Over HDMI it will decode to 5.1/7.1 or 2.0 (If the player does not have internal decoders like Sony).


S~


----------



## epsilon72

Great. Thanks for the information teachsac! (and hernanu too). Looks like the BDT360 is a good player for my budget.


----------



## neo_2009




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Big C*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16600_100#post_24764721
> 
> 
> By "Source Direct," if you mean outputting whatever resolution is on the disc or being streamed, I have a little something to tell you. Sony's players have an HDMI Resolution option called "Original" in the video settings. Philips calls it "Native." LG and Sharp don't have it. I don't think Samsung has it. I don't know if Panasonic and Toshiba have it. ... You should take the time to study some online manuals and see if you can find a setting/option that outputs whatever is on the disc or being streamed.


Yes, this is exactly what i want. How good are Sony players in handling MKV format?


----------



## neo_2009




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Big C*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16600_100#post_24764721
> 
> 
> By "Source Direct," if you mean outputting whatever resolution is on the disc or being streamed, I have a little something to tell you. Sony's players have an HDMI Resolution option called "Original" in the video settings.


I've downloaded the Sony BDP-S5200 and there is indeed an Original Setting.

Page 27 :


"[Output Video Resolution] - Normally select [Auto]. Select [Original Resolution] to output the resolution recorded on the disc"


----------



## grimed


I have a PS3 slim and any time I use it for blue ray or regular dvd  I have to incresase the volue a lot I go from 30 when using regular TV  be it watching movies that I recorded or standard shows.

Then when I go to the PS3 I have to turn it up to 50 or 60 to be abel to hear it ok.

 

Is this standard thing for Blue ray players or is it just the PS 3?


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grimed*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16650#post_24775827
> 
> 
> I have a PS3 slim and any time I use it for blue ray or regular dvd  I have to incresase the volue a lot I go from 30 when using regular TV  be it watching movies that I recorded or standard shows.
> 
> Then when I go to the PS3 I have to turn it up to 50 or 60 to be abel to hear it ok.
> 
> 
> Is this standard thing for Blue ray players or is it just the PS 3?



I don't have a PSX but on my player, I set the player to maximum volume, then use the receiver for volume. If you have to turn it up that high for the PS3, then you may need to increase the volume on the PS3 itself. I assume it has its own volume control.


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neo_2009*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16650#post_24775747
> 
> 
> I've downloaded the Sony BDP-S5200 and there is indeed an Original Setting.
> 
> Page 27 :
> 
> 
> "[Output Video Resolution] - Normally select [Auto]. Select [Original Resolution] to output the resolution recorded on the disc"



Native resolution (or encoding) of DVD is 480i. If "Original" resolution outputs at 480p for DVD then it's *not* "Source Direct."


----------



## neo_2009




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Apostate*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16600_100#post_24778449
> 
> 
> Native resolution (or encoding) of DVD is 480i. If "Original" resolution outputs at 480p for DVD then it's *not* "Source Direct."


Yes, i understand, but i dont use DVD sources









I just want that 1080p 24Hz sources are displayed untouched.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neo_2009*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16650#post_24778458
> 
> 
> Yes, i understand, but i dont use DVD sources
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want that 1080p 24Hz sources are displayed untouched.



I believe his point is (correct me if wrong, please) that if it processes the signal in any way, it's not by definition source direct. And if it does so in DVDs then it may do so with other sources.


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hernanu*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16650#post_24778586
> 
> 
> I believe his point is (correct me if wrong, please) that if it processes the signal in any way, it's not by definition source direct. And if it does so in DVDs then it may do so with other sources.



Yes, that's how I understand "source direct" to mean -- untouched by any video processing including deinterlacing, upconverting, etc.


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neo_2009*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16650#post_24778458
> 
> 
> Yes, i understand, but i dont use DVD sources
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want that 1080p 24Hz sources are displayed untouched.



If you just want 1080p24 from blu ray discs then pretty much any BD players would do. Get the cheapest one from a major brand.


----------



## Mike.P

I'll be purchasing a 4K TV this week, and my next debate is what to do for Blu-Ray... I'm between spending the money on a PS4, or a higher end player like the Oppo BDP-103.


Any thoughts? Which one does a better 4K upconversion, and does it even matter, since my Samsung TV will do it on its own? Is it better to have two dedicated inputs, each with their own setting, one for games on the PS4 and one for Blu-Ray on the Oppo?


Would appreciate any advice or suggestions. Thanks!


Edit: I'm strictly concerned with picture quality. Not worried about sound.


----------



## dasher123

1. What's a good player that still has 2.0 analog outs, as well as good BD PQ and network capability ? (EXCLUDING Sony, LG and Samsung)


2. Do any of the last Pioneer Elite models have problems with newer HDMI versions? Any compatibility problems with newer blu ray discs?

I am thinking of grabbing one of the last Elite players used....


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dasher123*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16650#post_24789676
> 
> 
> 1. What's a good player that still has 2.0 analog outs, as well as good BD PQ and network capability ? (EXCLUDING Sony, LG and Samsung)



Price range?


-Bill


----------



## dasher123

$200 (used is OK, as long as no problems with newer HDMI versions)


----------



## FritzCat66


Hey all - Long time reader here, first-time poster.

 

So, in my case, my "Help me choose a player" question should really be "Help me choose an Oppo", in that I decided long ago that my next player would be an Oppo for many reasons, including support of American engineering, consistent quality, availability of third-party support, and so on. So, for me, Oppo is a given. Now to figure out which one. Here are my parameters:

 

Budget: $1000, give or take - used or new is fine; of course would prefer to keep cost $600-ish
Analog audio is somewhat important to me, but not so important that, for example, I would be willing to pay the 105 price premium over the 103
I want to maximize flexibility as to what kinds of discs I can play - multiple regions, multiple formats, ISO (not critical)
I would prefer not to have one of the older units with a fan
I would like good 480p/1080p upscaling, not too worried about 4K
Don't care about 3D
Don't care about Darbee
Don't care about integrated Netflix or any other streaming services, only interested in playing discs

 

I guess another way to put the question would be: Given a plain-jane BDP-103 (with 3rd-party mods) meets most of my needs, would perhaps a used older model give me more flexibility for about the same money?

 

Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## wmcclain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FritzCat66*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16650#post_24791675
> 
> 
> I guess another way to put the question would be: Given a plain-jane BDP-103 (with 3rd-party mods) meets most of my needs, would perhaps a used older model give me more flexibility for about the same money?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any feedback.



The -103 with region-free mod from a third party meets your needs, apart from ISO, which neither OPPO nor any other BR player have.


The older -93 had ISO for a few months, but I would not buy one just for that.


Flexibility otherwise: did you have something specific in mind?


-Bill


----------



## sdavis81

I would like to jump in with my details in hopes of saving some time finding a good solution.

I bought a house with a movie room, and would like to work with what I have if I can. Here is what I have:


-Yamaha HTR 5790 receiver- this is nice but older. It has optical and coax inputs, no HDMI. The manual indicates it decodes Dolby Digital and DTS but not Dolby Digital Plus or DTS HD. I also see Dolby ProLogic II, Prologic Iix

-Mitsubishi HC7900 1080p projector. Can do 3D but not interested in that really. HDMI inputs among others

-7 Surround speakers, no sub but I will get one later, so call it a 7.1 system

-Uverse Cable box which is sending an optical cable to receiver and HDMI to projector.


What I would like:

- play Netflix- best sound and video available

- play Amazon- same

- Play DVD's

- Play Blu Rays


I am not a gamer, but I have a 5 year old. So that may be coming although I am not thrilled about being begged to play games all the time. Part of me thinks a gaming console would be nice because when that comes up later I will have it. I am not sure whether Xbox one, PS3 or 4 would be best for these needs


So I am torn between a Blu Ray that would fit my system and inputs and codecs, and a gaming system that might do the same.


As far as best brands of Blu Rays, I am unschooled on that, and would appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdavis81*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16650#post_24794275
> 
> 
> I would like to jump in with my details in hopes of saving some time finding a good solution.
> 
> I bought a house with a movie room, and would like to work with what I have if I can. Here is what I have:
> 
> 
> -Yamaha HTR 5790 receiver- this is nice but older. It has optical and coax inputs, no HDMI. The manual indicates it decodes Dolby Digital and DTS but not Dolby Digital Plus or DTS HD. I also see Dolby ProLogic II, Prologic Iix
> 
> -Mitsubishi HC7900 1080p projector. Can do 3D but not interested in that really. HDMI inputs among others
> 
> -7 Surround speakers, no sub but I will get one later, so call it a 7.1 system
> 
> -Uverse Cable box which is sending an optical cable to receiver and HDMI to projector.
> 
> 
> What I would like:
> 
> - play Netflix- best sound and video available
> 
> - play Amazon- same
> 
> - Play DVD's
> 
> - Play Blu Rays
> 
> 
> I am not a gamer, but I have a 5 year old. So that may be coming although I am not thrilled about being begged to play games all the time. Part of me thinks a gaming console would be nice because when that comes up later I will have it. I am not sure whether Xbox one, PS3 or 4 would be best for these needs
> 
> 
> So I am torn between a Blu Ray that would fit my system and inputs and codecs, and a gaming system that might do the same.
> 
> 
> As far as best brands of Blu Rays, I am unschooled on that, and would appreciate any thoughts.



I would suggest looking at the Sony BDP- S6200 and 5200 if you go with a dedicated player. However, you will not be able to get discrete 7.1 with coaxial or optical (or lossless codecs for that matter) with any player. Will probably be just fine as most titles don't utilize the rear surrounds, but it's a limitation of your receiver to be aware of.


----------



## Colonel Badger

Need some advice on potentially upgrading my Blu Ray player.


I currently have a Sony BDP 570 which i'm very happy with for Blu-ray playing but is TERRIBLE for Netflix playing. I have a 30mb/s fiber internet connection and it's forever freezing, or giving very poor video quality. Add to that it doesn't support Netflix 3D or Dolby Digital from Netflix and I definitely want to change. Unfortunately my Receiver only accepts coax and optical digital inputs, its too old to take HDMI. At the moment i'm still using DD 5.1 and DTS in to it. I won't be able to upgrade it till next year.


So i'm basically looking for


1. A Good overal Blu Ray disk player

2. Excellent Netflix streaming performance with 3D and DD5.1 support.

3. builtin Wifi

4. Supports Coax digital output

5. Budget $100 - $200


I suspect that most of the streaming issue with Sony is related to my player actually using Sony as a proxy for Netflix content. I.E. It actually connects to Sony to receive video which in turn connects to Netflix. I suspect that Sony just can't handle the demand sometimes. Can anybody recommend a player that meets my needs. Does anyone know whether the newest Sony players still stream Netflix via Sony, or do they connect directly now? In other words would a newer Sony do a better job?


Thanks


Mark.


----------



## mdavej

Yes, the 590 and later have a much better interface that does not use a Sony proxy. All also have at least coax audio.


----------



## sdavis81

Thanks!


I guess I do have one, probably dumb, question. I never knew that optical didn't carry 7.1 until this. I guess I never thought to look!


So why did they make a nice receiver with optical inputs (that don't carry 7.1) and rear inputs for 7.1 systems if there was no input that could provide the 7.1 signal? Is is because there was Dolby Pro Logic 2 which creates a 7.1 signal? It seem like at the time this was made there may not have been any media recorded in 7.1, and maybe no player to transmit or decode 7.1. So was the purpose of these other formats to add some more channels to the movies to make them sound better?


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdavis81*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16680#post_24797754
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> I guess I do have one, probably dumb, question. I never knew that optical didn't carry 7.1 until this. I guess I never thought to look!
> 
> 
> So why did they make a nice receiver with optical inputs (that don't carry 7.1) and rear inputs for 7.1 systems if there was no input that could provide the 7.1 signal? Is is because there was Dolby Pro Logic 2 which creates a 7.1 signal? It seem like at the time this was made there may not have been any media recorded in 7.1, and maybe no player to transmit or decode 7.1. So was the purpose of these other formats to add some more channels to the movies to make them sound better?



Actually, I looked at the manual for your receiver and it does offer discrete 8 channel analog inputs. The SPDIF interface used for optical/coaxial was not spec'd to support more than 5.1, but you could get a player with 7.1 analog outputs for discrete surround. Thing is, you'll pay a lot for those extra channels that most content does not utilize. I think the cheapest option would be the Panasonic DMP-BDT500T. But I don't believe that player supports surround sound for the Amazon Instant Video app. Most manufacturers have long ago removed analog surround outputs from their entire lines at this point, so there are not a lot of options with this feature, though of course the Oppos are very popular if you have cash to spend.



Edit: technically, it looks like SPDIF can support 6.1, but that is using DTS-ES, which is not widely supported.


----------



## BIslander

7.1 processors came out long before discrete 7.1 content was available. For many years, surround modes such as PLIIx were used to produce 7.1 outputs from 5.1 and stereo sources. In the last decade, we've had HD DVD and Blu-ray, which support 7.1 content that ican be sent from the player to the processor over HDMI or multichannel analog connections. I am not aware of any processing scheme that involves the use of an optical or coax connection for 5.1 and the addition of two rear inputs for 7.1. If your receiver has external inputs for rear channels, then it must also have the other six inputs for the first six channels.


----------



## TVAddikt

I am looking to purchase a new BD player and add it to my home theater. These are the important factors to me:


Picture Quality


Sound Quality


IP Control (I use irule for control of my equipment)


Vudu, Amazon and Netflix streaming. Vudu surround capability would be mandatory.


Fast loading menus



I don't need wifi. It will mainly be used for Blu Ray but good DVD upscaling would be great.


I am not to worried about 3d. i don't have any 4k capabilities except my avr, so if I keep the cost low 4k really doesn't matter as I can upgrade in the furture when needed. I have Plex Home Theaterfor a lot of movies so I don't see the need for dlna and such.


My setup


Integra DTR60.5

Panasonic AE4000u projector


I am just looking for a reasonably priced blu ray player that fits my listed needs


Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## mdavej

Sony 1100 or 1200


----------



## richdesign

At my job (I work in a large auditorium) we have a Pioneer commercial BD player and it's great. No OSD, will pause forever, no splash screen, etc. It works great for showing DVD or BD to a large audience.


Now they don't make this unit anymore but I'd love to have something like this for my church where I volunteer. Is there anything like some of the higher end home theater units that will do this or at least some of these features? If I had to pick on it would be that we can pause it for long time without it going to sleep.


thanks!


----------



## tbonestl

I have been looking for a new blu-ray player. Most of the 2014 models are out, but there doesn't seem to be much in the way of dual HDMI players. There is a 2013 model Panasonic and Samsung which I have looked at. I have been hunting around at the new 2014 players. I thought maybe someone had heard or seen something I haven't. I'm trying to stay around $200 or less. I have a nice Onkyo receiver, but it is a few years old and doesn't support 3D. Thanks for any help/suggestions in advance.


----------



## krips




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbonestl*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16680#post_24805281
> 
> 
> I have been looking for a new blu-ray player. Most of the 2014 models are out, but there doesn't seem to be much in the way of dual HDMI players. There is a 2013 model Panasonic and Samsung which I have looked at. I have been hunting around at the new 2014 players. I thought maybe someone had heard or seen something I haven't. I'm trying to stay around $200 or less. I have a nice Onkyo receiver, but it is a few years old and doesn't support 3D. Thanks for any help/suggestions in advance.



Panasonic BDT460 has dual HDMI and it's $179.99 at Best Buy.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/panasonic-4k-smart-3d-wi-fi-built-in-blu-ray-player/5260151.p?id=1219116798836&skuId=5260151&st=panasonic%20blu-ray%20player&cp=1&lp=7


----------



## krips




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richdesign*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16680#post_24802573
> 
> 
> At my job (I work in a large auditorium) we have a Pioneer commercial BD player and it's great. No OSD, will pause forever, no splash screen, etc. It works great for showing DVD or BD to a large audience.
> 
> 
> Now they don't make this unit anymore but I'd love to have something like this for my church where I volunteer. Is there anything like some of the higher end home theater units that will do this or at least some of these features? If I had to pick on it would be that we can pause it for long time without it going to sleep.
> 
> 
> thanks!



You can check out Oppo bdp-103.


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## richdesign

thanks!


----------



## Ramach


My BDP-S790 is dead and looking for a replacement. Does any one aware of sony's replacement for this unit? any comparable other brands?


----------



## Vampidemic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ramach*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16680#post_24811391
> 
> 
> My BDP-S790 is dead and looking for a replacement. Does any one aware of sony's replacement for this unit? any comparable other brands?


The BDP-S6200 is the successor to the 790. However, it lacks much of the connectivity and decoding options of the 790. This should not be an issue if you have an HDMI 1.4 receiver (or 1.3 if you don't use 3D) that can decode the latest lossless codecs when bitstreamed. Take a look at that model. If you need any specific connectivity options (such as dual HDMI or analog) be sure to mention what you require when you reply.


----------



## hernanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampidemic*  /t/959985/official-help-me-choose-a-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here/16680#post_24811976
> 
> 
> The BDP-S6200 is the successor to the 790. However, it lacks much of the connectivity and decoding options of the 790. This should not be an issue if you have an HDMI 1.4 receiver (or 1.3 if you don't use 3D) that can decode the latest lossless codecs when bitstreamed. Take a look at that model. If you need any specific connectivity options (such as dual HDMI or analog) be sure to mention what you require when you reply.



The only place where that is an issue is if you have a title, like Monster's University where the bitstreamed sound has been problematic for some players due to the authoring. The solution from the manufacturer was to switch to LPCM as decoded by the player. That limits you to whatever the player local implementation of decoding is.


----------



## akadoublej

I am looking for a basic player with access to TuneIn radio and good audio quality. I am considering the Panaonic DMP-BD81, DMP-BD91 or Sony BDP-S3200. I read something that indicated these new Panasonic models have an issue with passing the Spears & Munsil tests and with the Panasonics throwing ads at you, I am leaning in favor of the Sony.


Thoughts?


----------



## kevinwinters

Please help me choose a budget Blu-ray player. The intended goal is for the Blu-ray player to be the media center hub.

*Current equipment:*
RCA 60" LED TV (not smart) (2x HDMI in, digital audio out)
AppleTV (HDMI out)
ZyXel NSA-320 (WiFi)
Panasonic Soundbar SC-HTB70 (SPDIF in)

*Requirements:*
*Blu-ray player must connect to NAS via WiFi, 'see' media, and play movies
*Blu-ray player must have HDMI in for AppleTV
*Blu-ray player must have SPDIF out to Soundbar
*Blu-ray player must have HDMI out to TV

Will there be noticable audio sync issues playing sound from the Blu-ray to the TV (HDMI) and Soundbar (SPDIF) simultaneously?

Thanks and please advise.
Kevin


----------



## AMartin56

*I'm not sure if this is the proper place for this but here goes.*

My Panasonic player purchased in early '11 (Model 85k?) died. 

I'm looking for a new player but I'm more than a bit dismayed by the build quality of the latest models of anything other than an Oppo (which unfortunately I can't justify or afford).

I hear good things about 2011 and 2012 Panasonic players but the prices seem to be through the roof on Amazon. 

What is so special about these players other than a more solid build? It seems like they are being sold at collector item prices rather than what I'd expect for old tech. Is everyone dismayed enough about the race to the bottom to command these prices?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vampidemic

kevinwinters said:


> Please help me choose a budget Blu-ray player. The intended goal is for the Blu-ray player to be the media center hub.
> 
> *Current equipment:*
> RCA 60" LED TV (not smart) (2x HDMI in, digital audio out)
> AppleTV (HDMI out)
> ZyXel NSA-320 (WiFi)
> Panasonic Soundbar SC-HTB70 (SPDIF in)
> 
> *Requirements:*
> *Blu-ray player must connect to NAS via WiFi, 'see' media, and play movies
> *Blu-ray player must have HDMI in for AppleTV
> *Blu-ray player must have SPDIF out to Soundbar
> *Blu-ray player must have HDMI out to TV
> 
> Will there be noticable audio sync issues playing sound from the Blu-ray to the TV (HDMI) and Soundbar (SPDIF) simultaneously?
> 
> Thanks and please advise.
> Kevin


 
Unless your idea of a "budget" player includes a $500+ Oppo, you need to find a way to make do without an HDMI input on your player as this is not a standard feature. The Oppos include it so that external sources can be processed with their video processors, but these are high end players with lots of audiophile features that most users do not demand.

When using a soundbar with an optical input instead of an AVR, the typical signal chain would be:

All playback devices >HDMI> TV
TV > optical > Soundbar

If you can use this set-up, the "budget" options you have to choose from increase from zero to many. You should let us know what NAS you're using and whether or not it supports DLNA/UPnP. Many players can play files from DLNA, but don't support SMB/CIFS file sharing.

I am partial to the Sony players (current models would be BDP-S3200, S5200 and S6200 depending on which features you need) to get the sort of functionality you are looking for on a budget, but you must have DLNA/UPnP to play local media via the network from the Sony players. Also, most Blu-ray players have sub-par Wi-Fi radios, so if you have high bitrate files, you may need to budget for a Wi-Fi bridge, depending on your network conditions.


----------



## Vampidemic

AMartin56 said:


> My Panasonic player purchased in early '11 (Model 85k?) died.
> 
> I'm looking for a new player but I'm more than a bit dismayed by the build quality of the latest models of anything other than an Oppo (which unfortunately I can't justify or afford).
> 
> I hear good things about 2011 and 2012 Panasonic players but the prices seem to be through the roof on Amazon.
> 
> What is so special about these players other than a more solid build? It seems like they are being sold at collector item prices rather than what I'd expect for old tech. Is everyone dismayed enough about the race to the bottom to command these prices?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


By my observation, sellers on Amazon who have items in short supply will put up just about any price just to see if a fish will bite. The asking prices often seem to have little relation to the true market value.

That having been said, there may be a niche market for older players in new or lightly used condition that do not enforce Cinavia and support the component video connections required to interface with older TVs.


----------



## DarenG

Talk about bad timing. One Blu-ray player went out on me and now my other is acting up badly. I hate this transition period between standard Blu-ray and 4k Players. Just like DVD to Blu-ray you get all of these upscale players that eventually just end up being a tease for the real thing.

Anybody know of any NATIVE 4K Blu-ray players coming out soon or this entire standards thing still holding it up indefinitely? Starting to think I should just build a media server and not worry about the next format. I can just go all digital I guess.


----------



## kevinwinters

Vampidemic said:


> When using a soundbar with an optical input instead of an AVR, the typical signal chain would be:
> 
> All playback devices >HDMI> TV
> TV > optical > Soundbar
> 
> If you can use this set-up, the "budget" options you have to choose from increase from zero to many. You should let us know what NAS you're using and whether or not it supports DLNA/UPnP. Many players can play files from DLNA, but don't support SMB/CIFS file sharing




So the 'fly in the ointment' is audio connectivity. TV OUT is digital coax. Soundbar IN is SPDIF optical. Both devices have analog RCA, but I have zero plans to use analog audio. I purchased a cheap digital-to-optical adapter, but it doesn't work so I'm returning the soundbar and getting a VIZIO. As an aside, Sam's Club has the VIZIO S5430w-C2 for $198 with free shipping.


Connectivity will be as you recommend above, so HDMI IN on the Blu-ray is no longer a requirement.


You asked about the NAS. In my original post I gave make and model...it is a Zyxel NSA-320. According to Newegg, this NAS supports DLNA, UPnP, SMB, and CIFS.


Based on this revised data, I need a smart Blu-ray with HDMI out and WiFi that is capable of wirelessly streaming media from the NAS to my un-smart TV.


Thanks in advance.
KW


----------



## Vampidemic

kevinwinters said:


> So the 'fly in the ointment' is audio connectivity. TV OUT is digital coax. Soundbar IN is SPDIF optical. Both devices have analog RCA, but I have zero plans to use analog audio. I purchased a cheap digital-to-optical adapter, but it doesn't work so I'm returning the soundbar and getting a VIZIO. As an aside, Sam's Club has the VIZIO S5430w-C2 for $198 with free shipping.
> 
> 
> Connectivity will be as you recommend above, so HDMI IN on the Blu-ray is no longer a requirement.
> 
> 
> You asked about the NAS. In my original post I gave make and model...it is a Zyxel NSA-320. According to Newegg, this NAS supports DLNA, UPnP, SMB, and CIFS.
> 
> 
> Based on this revised data, I need a smart Blu-ray with HDMI out and WiFi that is capable of wirelessly streaming media from the NAS to my un-smart TV.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> KW



Sorry I missed the NAS info. Since your NAS supports DLNA, you have lots of options. I like the Sony players for video over DLNA. 

This thread discusses the current models: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-blu-ray-players/1510243-official-sony-bdp-s1200-bdp-s3200-bdp-s4200-bdp-s5200-bdp-s6200-bdp-s7200-34.html

You may want to do a review of the file formats and codecs in the files you wish to play. It doesn't sound like your NAS can do much transcoding, so ideally you choose a player that is compatible with your files.


----------



## BarryNS

*Newb Bluray 3D Questions*

I now have a 3D capable display but I am not sure what else I need with my setup for 3D.


My current AV system setup has a PS3 for a bluray source player, which I understand is 3D capable, but may - or may not - be able to do all of the lossless audio formats on 3D discs? I have the PS3 audio output going on optical into a Yamaha RX-V1900 receiver, with the PS3 HDMI out going into the Yamaha and out to my display for HDMI video source switching. Since the Yamaha predates 3D video formats, will the 3D video signal work in this setup or do I need to go straight from the PS3 into my display on HDMI?


----------



## teachsac

Yes, the PS3 does have some limitations when it comes to 3D. In order to get lossless audio with your current setup is to get a player that has dual HDMI out such as the Panasonic 460, Oppo 103, Sony 790, etc. The first HDMI will go to your TV, the second would go to your Yamaha.


S~


----------



## mdavej

kevinwinters said:


> Vampidemic said:
> 
> 
> 
> When using a soundbar with an optical input instead of an AVR, the typical signal chain would be:
> 
> All playback devices >HDMI> TV
> TV > optical > Soundbar
> 
> If you can use this set-up, the "budget" options you have to choose from increase from zero to many. You should let us know what NAS you're using and whether or not it supports DLNA/UPnP. Many players can play files from DLNA, but don't support SMB/CIFS file sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the 'fly in the ointment' is audio connectivity. TV OUT is digital coax. Soundbar IN is SPDIF optical. Both devices have analog RCA, but I have zero plans to use analog audio. I purchased a cheap digital-to-optical adapter, but it doesn't work so I'm returning the soundbar and getting a VIZIO.[/URL]
Click to expand...

You guys realize this is a terrible idea, right? TV isn't going to pass all audio formats. You'll get DD 5.1 if you're lucky, and DTS will get downmixed to 2 channel. Why not get a cheap AVR while you're at it and at least get decent audio? If not, at least connect your sources directly to your soundbar. Don't pass everything through the TV. It simply doesn't work. Then again, with a soundbar, I guess it doesn't really matter whether you get 2 channel or 5.1, you're still limited to just 2 speakers. So analog audio will work just as well as digital.


----------



## Vampidemic

mdavej said:


> kevinwinters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vampidemic said:
> 
> 
> 
> When using a soundbar with an optical input instead of an AVR, the typical signal chain would be:
> 
> All playback devices >HDMI> TV
> TV > optical > Soundbar
> 
> If you can use this set-up, the "budget" options you have to choose from increase from zero to many. You should let us know what NAS you're using and whether or not it supports DLNA/UPnP. Many players can play files from DLNA, but don't support SMB/CIFS file sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the 'fly in the ointment' is audio connectivity. TV OUT is digital coax. Soundbar IN is SPDIF optical. Both devices have analog RCA, but I have zero plans to use analog audio. I purchased a cheap digital-to-optical adapter, but it doesn't work so I'm returning the soundbar and getting a VIZIO.[/URL]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys realize this is a terrible idea, right? TV isn't going to pass all audio formats. You'll get DD 5.1 if you're lucky, and DTS will get downmixed to 2 channel. Why not get a cheap AVR while you're at it and at least get decent audio? If not, at least connect your sources directly to your soundbar. Don't pass everything through the TV. It simply doesn't work. Then again, with a soundbar, I guess it doesn't really matter whether you get 2 channel or 5.1, you're still limited to just 2 speakers. So analog audio will work just as well as digital.
Click to expand...

It doesn't generally matter with soundbars. Typical soundbars are 2.1 and they only handle 2.0 input so you're not losing anything by going through the TV or by using optical or coaxial. You may even get lossless PCM 2.0. If the soundbar supported more than 2.0, it would probably have HDMI inputs for AV components. Analog vs digital probably won't make much difference here either, though the soundbar may have better DA conversion than the TV.


----------



## Zaxdad

So , I got a new Sony kdl 65w850a for my birthday (big one). I have a Sony s590 player. It doesn't play reliably. Would like to replace it,but don't really want to spend $500.00 for an oppo. Any suggestions? Don't know if there is an advantage staying with Sony. Dont really like the way the inexpensive machines a re built.Any input would be appreciated as always.
Howard


----------



## mdavej

Zaxdad said:


> So , I got a new Sony kdl 65w850a for my birthday (big one). I have a Sony s590 player. It doesn't play reliably. Would like to replace it,but don't really want to spend $500.00 for an oppo. Any suggestions? Don't know if there is an advantage staying with Sony. Dont really like the way the inexpensive machines a re built.Any input would be appreciated as always.
> Howard


Then try a 790. It's built like a tank. I personally prefer function over form and would get a 6200 if I were buying today.

A simple fix for an unreliable player is a good cleaning (lens and hub). That's much cheaper than a new player and likely the cause of your problems.


----------



## steverok

Hello everyone, sorry if this topic is covered but I cannot read all 560 pages. I have been using two players - a Sony BDP-S350 for 1080p Blu-Ray and a Harman-Karden DVD 25 with 480p progressive scan for DVDs. The BDP is connected via HDMI and the DVD 25 through component video. Recently, my DVD 25 stopped working and it is quite expensive to fix. I have always loved the warm and soft picture it made for DVDs, in contrast to the BDP, which does not look nearly as good when playing DVDs. I even tried to use the component video out for the BDP, and while it did remove some of the black blotchiness on DVDs, it still does not have the soft and warm hue of my Harman Karden for DVDs. I am looking to buy another player if I thought it could match my DVD 25 for DVD picture. However, they don't seem to make quality DVD-only players anymore. Can anyone recommend a BDP that offers superb DVD playback as well as great HD. I would like it to have a nice soft picture, like my DVD 25. Thanks.


----------



## Zaxdad

What type of functionality does the 6200 offer?



mdavej said:


> Zaxdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> So , I got a new Sony kdl 65w850a for my birthday (big one). I have a Sony s590 player. It doesn't play reliably. Would like to replace it,but don't really want to spend $500.00 for an oppo. Any suggestions? Don't know if there is an advantage staying with Sony. Dont really like the way the inexpensive machines a re built.Any input would be appreciated as always.
> Howard
> 
> 
> 
> Then try a 790. It's built like a tank. I personally prefer function over form and would get a 6200 if I were buying today.
> 
> A simple fix for an unreliable player is a good cleaning (lens and hub). That's much cheaper than a new player and likely the cause of your problems.
Click to expand...


----------



## wmcclain

steverok said:


> Can anyone recommend a BDP that offers superb DVD playback as well as great HD. I would like it to have a nice soft picture, like my DVD 25. Thanks.


Price range?

-Bill


----------



## steverok

wmcclain said:


> steverok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a BDP that offers superb DVD playback as well as great HD. I would like it to have a nice soft picture, like my DVD 25. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Price range?
> 
> -Bill
Click to expand...



$100 to $400. I like one with a nice display and an easy remote. Also, it would ideally be able to output HDMI and component video simultaneously. Thanks !


----------



## kevinwinters

Vampidemic said:


> Sorry I missed the NAS info. Since your NAS supports DLNA, you have lots of options. I like the Sony players for video over DLNA.
> 
> This thread discusses the current models: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...p-s4200-bdp-s5200-bdp-s6200-bdp-s7200-34.html
> 
> You may want to do a review of the file formats and codecs in the files you wish to play. It doesn't sound like your NAS can do much transcoding, so ideally you choose a player that is compatible with your files.


Transcoding - never thought of that. Excellent catch. I'll check out the SONYs and report back. Thanks Vamp!


----------



## Apostate

steverok said:


> $100 to $400. I like one with a nice display and an easy remote. Also, it would ideally be able to output HDMI and component video simultaneously. Thanks !


Component? You are about three model years too late. Component output hasn't been offered in a while. Ebay will be your best bet for BD players with component output.


----------



## steverok

Apostate said:


> steverok said:
> 
> 
> 
> $100 to $400. I like one with a nice display and an easy remote. Also, it would ideally be able to output HDMI and component video simultaneously. Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> Component? You are about three model years too late. Component output hasn't been offered in a while. Ebay will be your best bet for BD players with component output.
Click to expand...


Yes, I am just now learning about the analog sunset. The reason I want it is, through my BDP, DVDs looks way better through component than through the HDMI. Maybe new players have smoother reproduction for DVD through HDMI.


----------



## Vampidemic

steverok said:


> Apostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steverok said:
> 
> 
> 
> $100 to $400. I like one with a nice display and an easy remote. Also, it would ideally be able to output HDMI and component video simultaneously. Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> Component? You are about three model years too late. Component output hasn't been offered in a while. Ebay will be your best bet for BD players with component output.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I am just now learning about the analog sunset. The reason I want it is, through my BDP, DVDs looks way better through component than through the HDMI. Maybe new players have smoother reproduction for DVD through HDMI.
Click to expand...

You should not need to go through an unnecessary additional D/A and A/D conversion stage (component video ) to get a soft picture. You just need a player with image processing settings that allow you to get a soft picture.


----------



## StayfairToo

*3D BD thoughts?*

Kindly asking for some guidance too....

Just bought a Sharp LC-70SQ15U that is arriving Tuesday. Needing a 3D BD player that would compliment that set (not sure if all 3D BD players can utilize Q+, or if that's more a function of the TV and not the BD PLAYER). I don't have the most critical eye, but don't want to just close my eyes and pick one either. If I could find that for $150 or less, that'd be great.

Side note (possibly wrong place to post this), I have an older Onkyo TX SR606 receiver that I'd like to use with that tv too...am I losing any of the TV's functionality by doing this? Would I be better off buying something newer?

Thoughts, thanks.

Tom


----------



## steverok

Vampidemic said:


> steverok said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steverok said:
> 
> 
> 
> $100 to $400. I like one with a nice display and an easy remote. Also, it would ideally be able to output HDMI and component video simultaneously. Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> Component? You are about three model years too late. Component output hasn't been offered in a while. Ebay will be your best bet for BD players with component output.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I am just now learning about the analog sunset. The reason I want it is, through my BDP, DVDs looks way better through component than through the HDMI. Maybe new players have smoother reproduction for DVD through HDMI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should not need to go through an unnecessary additional D/A and A/D conversion stage (component video ) to get a soft picture. You just need a player with image processing settings that allow you to get a soft picture.
Click to expand...


OK that is good to hear. Are there any players that allow you to have different video settings for BD and DVD ? My ideal player would have this, along with fast reading, solid build, nice display, and a responsive and ergonomic remote that has an EJECT button. Price is not a huge concern although < $400 is preferred. Thanks !


----------



## teachsac

StayfairToo said:


> Kindly asking for some guidance too....
> 
> Just bought a Sharp LC-70SQ15U that is arriving Tuesday. Needing a 3D BD player that would compliment that set (not sure if all 3D BD players can utilize Q+, or if that's more a function of the TV and not the BD PLAYER). I don't have the most critical eye, but don't want to just close my eyes and pick one either. If I could find that for $150 or less, that'd be great.
> 
> Side note (possibly wrong place to post this), I have an older Onkyo TX SR606 receiver that I'd like to use with that tv too...am I losing any of the TV's functionality by doing this? Would I be better off buying something newer?
> 
> Thoughts, thanks.
> 
> Tom


You'll need a BD player with dual HDMI outs like I mentioned above in order to utilize 3D and lossless audio. The 606 does not support 3D passthrough.


S~


----------



## Vampidemic

steverok said:


> OK that is good to hear. Are there any players that allow you to have different video settings for BD and DVD ? My ideal player would have this, along with fast reading, solid build, nice display, and a responsive and ergonomic remote that has an EJECT button. Price is not a huge concern although < $400 is preferred. Thanks !


On the last player I had with a sharpness/softness setting (an LG BD 670, which I generally would not recommend) that setting only seemed to impact upscaling operations, so I don't think you necessarily need a way to turn that off for BD. If you find a player that can just allow you to change the way pixels get averaged during upscaling, that should be what you need.

I have a Sony BDP-S590 now, which I generally like, but Sony reserved most of their image processing settings for their higher end players, so it can't do this. I think Sony may have this on the BDP-S790 and BDP-S6200, but am not certain. 

Though slightly out of your target range, you might also look at the Oppo players. They are known for their video processing features and build quality.


----------



## steverok

Vampidemic said:


> steverok said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK that is good to hear. Are there any players that allow you to have different video settings for BD and DVD ? My ideal player would have this, along with fast reading, solid build, nice display, and a responsive and ergonomic remote that has an EJECT button. Price is not a huge concern although < $400 is preferred. Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> On the last player I had with a sharpness/softness setting (an LG BD 670, which I generally would not recommend) that setting only seemed to impact upscaling operations, so I don't think you necessarily need a way to turn that off for BD. If you find a player that can just allow you to change the way pixels get averaged during upscaling, that should be what you need.
> 
> I have a Sony BDP-S590 now, which I generally like, but Sony reserved most of their image processing settings for their higher end players, so it can't do this. I think Sony may have this on the BDP-S790 and BDP-S6200, but am not certain.
> 
> Though slightly out of your target range, you might also look at the Oppo players. They are known for their video processing features and build quality.
Click to expand...


I'm open to an upper end purchase like Oppo BDP-103. Reading their spec regarding DVDs, they say this : 


_*DVD Up-Conversion* - Per-pixel motion-adaptive de-interlacing and advanced scaling transform the standard definition image on DVDs to high definition output on your TV. Additional Qdeo video processing options help to deliver a clearer, smoother, and more true-to-life picture free of noise and artifacts._

That sounds good. The thing I don't want to see on DVDs is an exaggeration of detail that isn't there. With my Sony BDP-S350, DVD playback through HDMI has blotchy blacks and an unpleasant coarseness to it. I want the DVD up-conversion to look nice and soft like through the component video output on my Sony BDP or old Harman Karden DVD player. In addition, I'd like, at least, separate presets for Blu-Ray and DVD, if not automatic settings. I don't even see a remote control on Oppo's web page.


----------



## wmcclain

steverok said:


> I'm open to an upper end purchase like Oppo BDP-103. Reading their spec regarding DVDs, they say this :
> 
> 
> _*DVD Up-Conversion* - Per-pixel motion-adaptive de-interlacing and advanced scaling transform the standard definition image on DVDs to high definition output on your TV. Additional Qdeo video processing options help to deliver a clearer, smoother, and more true-to-life picture free of noise and artifacts._
> 
> That sounds good. The thing I don't want to see on DVDs is an exaggeration of detail that isn't there. With my Sony BDP-S350, DVD playback through HDMI has blotchy blacks and an unpleasant coarseness to it. I want the DVD up-conversion to look nice and soft like through the component video output on my Sony BDP or old Harman Karden DVD player. In addition, I'd like, at least, separate presets for Blu-Ray and DVD, if not automatic settings. I don't even see a remote control on Oppo's web page.


You're not going to know if it has the look you want without trying it. OPPO has a 30-day return policy. You pay shipping.

Presets: OPPO has user-definable presets for all the video controls, but switching is manual, not automatic based on disc type.

Remote: yes it comes with a remote. I'm sure there are illustrations on the web page and in the online manual.

-Bill


----------



## steverok

wmcclain said:


> steverok said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm open to an upper end purchase like Oppo BDP-103. Reading their spec regarding DVDs, they say this :
> 
> 
> _*DVD Up-Conversion* - Per-pixel motion-adaptive de-interlacing and advanced scaling transform the standard definition image on DVDs to high definition output on your TV. Additional Qdeo video processing options help to deliver a clearer, smoother, and more true-to-life picture free of noise and artifacts._
> 
> That sounds good. The thing I don't want to see on DVDs is an exaggeration of detail that isn't there. With my Sony BDP-S350, DVD playback through HDMI has blotchy blacks and an unpleasant coarseness to it. I want the DVD up-conversion to look nice and soft like through the component video output on my Sony BDP or old Harman Karden DVD player. In addition, I'd like, at least, separate presets for Blu-Ray and DVD, if not automatic settings. I don't even see a remote control on Oppo's web page.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not going to know if it has the look you want without trying it. OPPO has a 30-day return policy. You pay shipping.
> 
> Presets: OPPO has user-definable presets for all the video controls, but switching is manual, not automatic based on disc type.
> 
> Remote: yes it comes with a remote. I'm sure there are illustrations on the web page and in the online manual.
> 
> -Bill
Click to expand...


OK cool. I like the remote. You'd probably have to go into the menu to change a video preset, based on the buttons I see. You are right, though, the only way to know is to try it. Thanks.


----------



## gus738

Do u have a 4k tv?If no then u dont benefit from 4k .4k is a'new formate so dvds will look worse on 4k then 1080p


zaap408 said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *mdavej*
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zaap408*
> 
> Which one should I buy, and why (please)
> 
> Any comment will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> this is Samsung
> http://www.samsung.com/us/video/blu-ray-dvd/BD-H6500/ZA
> 
> this is LG
> http://www.lg.com/us/blu-ray-players/lg-BD670-blu-ray-dvd-player
> 
> I want 4k upscale and quality picture, there are good reviews for the samsung out there…. but nothing on the LG
> 
> If anybody has already tried the LG please give your honest opinion.
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> According to the published specs, the LG is not 4K.
> 
> 
> Sorry I meant this one:
> http://m.lg.com/uk/blu-ray-dvd-players-recorders/lg-BP740


Forget the lcd and get a plasma samsung is the only brand left oh and lg


atwnsw said:


> Paralysis by analysis.
> 
> Please help me get off the fence and pull the trigger.
> 
> My family has given me a budget to replace my existing system of approx $3,000.
> 
> Here is a rough budget breakdown:
> Blu-Ray $200
> Receiver $300-$500 (Yamaha or equivalent)
> LED TV $1,200-$1,500 (not 4k) approx 55"
> Speakers $800-$1000 (Satellite/Bookshelf)
> 
> According to this thread the Sony 6200 or 790 seem to be the most popular.
> 
> What should I buy?


Read above on 4k 


Mike.P said:


> I'll be purchasing a 4K TV this week, and my next debate is what to do for Blu-Ray... I'm between spending the money on a PS4, or a higher end player like the Oppo BDP-103.
> 
> Any thoughts? Which one does a better 4K upconversion, and does it even matter, since my Samsung TV will do it on its own? Is it better to have two dedicated inputs, each with their own setting, one for games on the PS4 and one for Blu-Ray on the Oppo?
> 
> Would appreciate any advice or suggestions. Thanks!
> 
> Edit: I'm strictly concerned with picture quality. Not worried about sound.


Get blu ray .digital is not the same as blu ray regardless if its hd . Its going to be years before 4k will be standard 


DarenG said:


> Talk about bad timing. One Blu-ray player went out on me and now my other is acting up badly. I hate this transition period between standard Blu-ray and 4k Players. Just like DVD to Blu-ray you get all of these upscale players that eventually just end up being a tease for the real thing.
> 
> Anybody know of any NATIVE 4K Blu-ray players coming out soon or this entire standards thing still holding it up indefinitely? Starting to think I should just build a media server and not worry about the next format. I can just go all digital I guess.


 oh and i got both ps3 and ps4 would the Costco sony bd player be as good as the ps3? In terms of picture quality ? On dvds?


----------



## mdavej

gus738 said:


> ...would the Costco sony bd player be as good as the ps3? In terms of picture quality ? On dvds?


PS3 and Sony BD players have the same mediocre DVD picture quality. I have yet to see anything made by Sony that has what I would call good DVD upconversion. All look pretty soft to me.


----------



## mv_cz

Hi, I'm searching for new BD player in order to replace my old low-end philips DVD player (connected via SCART dongle to my LG TV which causes random color loss). Price should be about $150.

*Requirements:
- *standard hi-fi component width (43,5 cm ~ that should be about 17"), because the player sits on top of my receiver and prevents dust falling into it . Unfortunatelly this declasses most of available players
- DVD upscaling to 1080p. The player will not be used often (2-3 times a month), but actually we have only DVDs
- regarding the price, it should read blu-ray disc and also in 3D (to be future proof)

*Not required:*
- LAN port (but it will be present anyway, due to BD-Live functon, am I right?)
- smart functions - I will not use it, now I have lot of "smart" equipment (TV, AV receiver, network HD player) and nothing is smart and fast enough. And in our country there is no such good streaming service as netflix.
- wifi
- USB, DLNA (for mkv and other formats I have to use dedicated realtek HD player, because of subtitle support and the ability to play movies over network from my NAS using CIFS/Samba)

But when I was searching the internet, I've found that wifi could be used to clone my smart phone screen to TV screen (Miracast). I have no experience with Miracast - does it mean, that I could display anything on my phone (android 4.2.1 supports display over wifi) to TV screen? If it's true, I could substitute all of "smart" devices with smartphone, because web browser on my phone is way faster than on TV, HD player ...

I have two candidates now:
- *LG BP630* - quite cheap with lots of functions (maybe because it's being replaced with BP640, which has only different design). Good thing is that (besides HDMI CEC) I would be able to use my current LG TV remote for both TV and BD player. I've read over the internet, that LG is not a good choice regarding quality (but I have no problems with my TV).

- *Yamaha BD-S477* - new model, which is almost twice as expensive as the LG. Will I notice the same difference in quality? Has yamaha better picture than LG, maybe more quiet BDdrive? 
I like it's design, that will match my Yamaha AVR. And I could use the same yamaha android control app for both AVR and BD player.

Thank you for your recommendations and sorry for my English.


----------



## krips

mv_cz said:


> Hi, I'm searching for new BD player in order to replace my old low-end philips DVD player (connected via SCART dongle to my LG TV which causes random color loss). Price should be about $150.
> 
> *Requirements:
> - *standard hi-fi component width (43,5 cm ~ that should be about 17"), because the player sits on top of my receiver and prevents dust falling into it . Unfortunatelly this declasses most of available players
> - DVD upscaling to 1080p. The player will not be used often (2-3 times a month), but actually we have only DVDs
> - regarding the price, it should read blu-ray disc and also in 3D (to be future proof)
> 
> *Not required:*
> - LAN port (but it will be present anyway, due to BD-Live functon, am I right?)
> - smart functions - I will not use it, now I have lot of "smart" equipment (TV, AV receiver, network HD player) and nothing is smart and fast enough. And in our country there is no such good streaming service as netflix.
> - wifi
> - USB, DLNA (for mkv and other formats I have to use dedicated realtek HD player, because of subtitle support and the ability to play movies over network from my NAS using CIFS/Samba)
> 
> But when I was searching the internet, I've found that wifi could be used to clone my smart phone screen to TV screen (Miracast). I have no experience with Miracast - does it mean, that I could display anything on my phone (android 4.2.1 supports display over wifi) to TV screen? If it's true, I could substitute all of "smart" devices with smartphone, because web browser on my phone is way faster than on TV, HD player ...
> 
> I have two candidates now:
> - *LG BP630* - quite cheap with lots of functions (maybe because it's being replaced with BP640, which has only different design). Good thing is that (besides HDMI CEC) I would be able to use my current LG TV remote for both TV and BD player. I've read over the internet, that LG is not a good choice regarding quality (but I have no problems with my TV).
> 
> - *Yamaha BD-S477* - new model, which is almost twice as expensive as the LG. Will I notice the same difference in quality? Has yamaha better picture than LG, maybe more quiet BDdrive?
> I like it's design, that will match my Yamaha AVR. And I could use the same yamaha android control app for both AVR and BD player.
> 
> Thank you for your recommendations and sorry for my English.


Try Sony BDP-S6200. This has DLNA support and plays mkv and other formats seamlessly. It also has miracast support. Since Nexus 5 have issue with miracast, it never worked for this device. Since you said you are on Android version 4.2.1, I assume you don't have Nexus 5. Btw Nexus 4 and Nexus 7 works fine as reported by other people. Also, currently this player is selling for $148.00 on Amazon and $149 at Best buy. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillP

mv_cz, first, check out the Panasonic and Sony players (the most popular here in your price range). Second, DO NOT put the player on top of your receiver. Those slots on top of the receiver are for dissapation of heat generated by the receiver. You could do major damage to your receiver, which needs several inches of ventilation above the unit.


----------



## Vampidemic

BillP said:


> mv_cz, first, check out the Panasonic and Sony players (the most popular here in your price range). Second, DO NOT put the player on top of your receiver. Those slots on top of the receiver are for dissapation of heat generated by the receiver. You could do major damage to your receiver, which needs several inches of ventilation above the unit.


+ 1

Could damage your player too if it does not have adequate ventilation. I fried a couple of DVD recorders by stacking them in tight cabinets. I would not be surprised if this is part of the reason Sony is designing these players so that you can't stack things on top of them.


----------



## mdavej

mv_cz said:


> Hi, I'm searching for new BD player in order to replace my old low-end philips DVD player (connected via SCART dongle to my LG TV which causes random color loss). Price should be about $150.
> 
> *Requirements:
> - *standard hi-fi component width (43,5 cm ~ that should be about 17")...


The old Sony BDP-S790 is a full 17" and weighs as much as a small car. You'll love it.

Do put some spacers under it for better air flow. Better to have a little dust than fry your amp and your player.


----------



## ohYew812

I'm with the 'get the Sony S6200' crew.

At that price point, they can't be beat.


----------



## mdavej

ohYew812 said:


> I'm with the 'get the Sony S6200' crew.
> 
> At that price point, they can't be beat.


Great player, but not 17" wide, which is the OP's main requirement.

Also lots of reports of that player freezing frequently.

The S7200 might be a better deal in Europe anyway.


----------



## KtrainHurricane

I am looking to buy a blu-ray player as a gift. I have narrowed my search down to the Panasonic bdt210, the Sony S3100 and S5100, thanks to this thread, specifically.

Main concerns are up-scaling and wifi capability. The person this gift is for owns all DVDs. She wants a blu-ray player so she can enter into that market, but is not an A/V junkie like most of us on here are. Tons of features and "the best" quality is not important...just something that can wirelessly get Netflix and make her DVDs look better. 3D is not a concern as she currently does not plan to use it, but the Sony 5100 can be had for just $18 more than the 3100, and I figured it might not be a bad idea to get it "just in case."

My prices/finds have primarily been for refurb units, which I don't mind buying.

Any more input on these three and how they compare is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mdavej

KtrainHurricane said:


> I am looking to buy a blu-ray player as a gift. I have narrowed my search down to the Panasonic bdt210, the Sony S3100 and S5100, thanks to this thread, specifically.
> 
> Main concerns are up-scaling and wifi capability. The person this gift is for owns all DVDs. She wants a blu-ray player so she can enter into that market, but is not an A/V junkie like most of us on here are. Tons of features and "the best" quality is not important...just something that can wirelessly get Netflix and make her DVDs look better. 3D is not a concern as she currently does not plan to use it, but the Sony 5100 can be had for just $18 more than the 3100, and I figured it might not be a bad idea to get it "just in case."
> 
> My prices/finds have primarily been for refurb units, which I don't mind buying.
> 
> Any more input on these three and how they compare is greatly appreciated.


Netflix on the 210 is horrible. Get a 3100, or a 5100 if you have an extra $18 to blow. 3D and front panel display are the only differences.


----------



## KtrainHurricane

mdavej said:


> Netflix on the 210 is horrible. Get a 3100, or a 5100 if you have an extra $18 to blow. 3D and front panel display are the only differences.


Can you elaborate on what you mean by "horrible"? I have the 210 in my living room and don't have any issues with it...


----------



## mdavej

KtrainHurricane said:


> Can you elaborate on what you mean by "horrible"? I have the 210 in my living room and don't have any issues with it...


I mean the screen blanks for a fraction of a second whenever the speed/quality on Netflix changes rather than a seamless transition like on other players (this was fixed in the next model, the 220). I found that to be very distracting, and it's the reason I got rid of mine a few years ago. It also won't do Super HD like newer players. Does it support Netflix profiles or DD+?

Another think that I don't like about Panasonic is their file streaming capabilities are close to zero (without a lot of transcoding). Even the latest Panasonics don't have much in that regard.

As you already know, the picture quality when playing discs is quite good. So I have no complaints there.

Overall, you get a lot more bang for your buck with Sony: tons of streaming apps, great Netflix, great Youtube, good picture quality, good file streaming capability, Miracast, web browser (albeit primitive).


----------



## KtrainHurricane

mdavej said:


> I mean the screen blanks for a fraction of a second whenever the speed/quality on Netflix changes rather than a seamless transition like on other players (this was fixed in the next model, the 220). I found that to be very distracting, and it's the reason I got rid of mine a few years ago. It also won't do Super HD like newer players. Does it support Netflix profiles or DD+?
> 
> Another think that I don't like about Panasonic is their file streaming capabilities are close to zero (without a lot of transcoding). Even the latest Panasonics don't have much in that regard.
> 
> As you already know, the picture quality when playing discs is quite good. So I have no complaints there.
> 
> Overall, you get a lot more bang for your buck with Sony: tons of streaming apps, great Netflix, great Youtube, good picture quality, good file streaming capability, Miracast, web browser (albeit primitive).


Ok, thanks for clarifying. I personally use a PS3 primarily, so I haven't really had big issues with those things you mentioned. I originally bought that player for my movie room, but got the PS3 soon after and transferred it to my living room - which doesn't see much action other than cable TV.


----------



## mv_cz

Hi, thank you all for your replies.



krips said:


> Try Sony BDP-S6200. This has DLNA support and plays mkv and other formats seamlessly. It also has miracast support. Since Nexus 5 have issue with miracast, it never worked for this device. Since you said you are on Android version 4.2.1, I assume you don't have Nexus 5. Btw Nexus 4 and Nexus 7 works fine as reported by other people. Also, currently this player is selling for $148.00 on Amazon and $149 at Best buy.
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I have ordinary dual-sim MTK6589 chipset phone, so no Nexus 5 here  I've looked online, but BDP-S6200 costs here around $250 so it's even more expensive than yamaha (which is actually more that I would like to invest in BD player). Due to postage/customs/warranty and dvd region lock I think I will have to buy it locally and not via Amazon.



BillP said:


> mv_cz, first, check out the Panasonic and Sony players (the most popular here in your price range). Second, DO NOT put the player on top of your receiver. Those slots on top of the receiver are for dissapation of heat generated by the receiver. You could do major damage to your receiver, which needs several inches of ventilation above the unit.


Thanks, what about Panasonic DMP-BDT161EG? It's not very expensive, again it has lot's of features and "smart" apps that I'will not use. But there is no "dumb" 3D BD player I suppose? Regarding heat and receiver: I thought about it, luckily my receiver (Yamaha HTR-4065) does not generate such massive amount of heat, it's warm when using for longer period of time (4 - 5 hours) and that is because I cannot turn the volume to the maximum (I must keep good relationship with my neighbours ;-)). And the receiver has perforation holes on the left side and also on the top. But even my old DVD player has small rubber feet which allow sufficient air circulation. 
I had old Philips 5.1 receiver before and that was a different story - it was hot like hell even under light load.



Vampidemic said:


> + 1
> Could damage your player too if it does not have adequate ventilation. I fried a couple of DVD recorders by stacking them in tight cabinets. I would not be surprised if this is part of the reason Sony is designing these players so that you can't stack things on top of them.


That's right, but even Yamaha itself lists this promo photo of their BDP on top of the receiver, so it should not be such issue in my case? http://pics.redblue.de/doi/pixelboxx-mss-59027840/fee_325_225_png/YAMAHA-HTR4065---BD-S473-schwarz As I wrote above, I have lot of space to the left of my receiver and also above my receiver+DVD, so it is not stacked in small cabinet.



mdavej said:


> The old Sony BDP-S790 is a full 17" and weighs as much as a small car. You'll love it.
> Do put some spacers under it for better air flow. Better to have a little dust than fry your amp and your player.


Unfortunately, this player is unavailable in my country  Although it's listed in one shop for more than $310 , it's already sold out. I supposed that all (standard) 17" width components have some sort of feet/spacers underneath them?


----------



## mdavej

^^^
I don't think that Panasonic is 17" wide. Also, Panasonic is terrible at DLNA. If the width is no longer a requirement, then you have a lot more options.


----------



## Apostate

mdavej said:


> PS3 and Sony BD players have the same mediocre DVD picture quality. I have yet to see anything made by Sony that has what I would call good DVD upconversion. All look pretty soft to me.


+1 I have PS3, S570, S590 and S1000ES. With the exception of S1000ES, all looked soft. Sony's have average upconversion at best.


----------



## mv_cz

mdavej said:


> ^^^
> I don't think that Panasonic is 17" wide. Also, Panasonic is terrible at DLNA. If the width is no longer a requirement, then you have a lot more options.


I won't use DLNA. All my devices are DLNA certified, but DLNA itself can't display external subtitle files. So I only use it for playing audio via receiver. All I want is a 17" wide BD player with good DVD upscaling capability ;-)


----------



## KtrainHurricane

Apostate said:


> +1 I have PS3, S570, S590 and S1000ES. With the exception of S1000ES, all looked soft. Sony's have average upconversion at best.


What would you recommend as a good alternative? I was looking at the 3100/3200 but DVD upscaling is the most important criteria for me. I am looking to stay in the sub-$100 range (used/refurb does not bother me).


----------



## Apostate

KtrainHurricane said:


> What would you recommend as a good alternative? I was looking at the 3100/3200 but DVD upscaling is the most important criteria for me. I am looking to stay in the sub-$100 range (used/refurb does not bother me).


I still watch a lot of DVDs so DVD upscaling is important to me as well. That's why I went and got refurbished S1000ES which has proprietary CREAS, supposedly modified Qdeo, video processor.

According to some, for the current models, Sony 6200 supposedly has equivalent DVD upscaling to Sony S790 which in turn supposedly has equivalent upscaling to S1000ES. If that's the case then Sony 6200 should have an excellent DVD upscaling.

Of all the brands, Panasonic is suppose to have the best "factory" upscaling with its Unipher video processor but some find it overly sharpened/harsh.

One option for you may be getting a dedicated DVD player that is known for excellent DVD upscaling such as Oppo 983, maybe Oppo 981. I have one such DVD player in Toshiba XDE600 which does amazing upscaling with DVDs that are encoded well but overly harsh PQ with poorly encoded DVDs.

If you don't mind used or refurbished, the keywords to look for are Reon, Realta, Qdeo, and ABT. While having these chips are no guarantee of excellent DVD upscaling, generally players with these video processors should be better than "factory."


----------



## KtrainHurricane

Apostate said:


> I still watch a lot of DVDs so DVD upscaling is important to me as well. That's why I went and got refurbished S1000ES which has proprietary CREAS, supposedly modified Qdeo, video processor.
> 
> According to some, for the current models, Sony 6200 supposedly has equivalent DVD upscaling to Sony S790 which in turn supposedly has equivalent upscaling to S1000ES. If that's the case then Sony 6200 should have an excellent DVD upscaling.
> 
> Of all the brands, Panasonic is suppose to have the best "factory" upscaling with its Unipher video processor but some find it overly sharpened/harsh.
> 
> One option for you may be getting a dedicated DVD player that is known for excellent DVD upscaling such as Oppo 983, maybe Oppo 981. I have one such DVD player in Toshiba XDE600 which does amazing upscaling with DVDs that are encoded well but overly harsh PQ with poorly encoded DVDs.
> 
> If you don't mind used or refurbished, the keywords to look for are Reon, Realta, Qdeo, and ABT. While having these chips are no guarantee of excellent DVD upscaling, generally players with these video processors should be better than "factory."


Thanks for the info.

And while upscaling is the most important criteria for this purchase, it is also a gift for someone that doesn't really care about or even really notice "higher" quality and I am only looking to spend $100 or less. Going with some of the options you mentioned would definitely be overkill.

I was just looking to get the "best" upscaling player in the $100-or-less range, but am assuming that they're all going to be about the same.


----------



## mdavej

KtrainHurricane said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> And while upscaling is the most important criteria for this purchase, it is also a gift for someone that doesn't really care about or even really notice "higher" quality and I am only looking to spend $100 or less. Going with some of the options you mentioned would definitely be overkill.
> 
> I was just looking to get the "best" upscaling player in the $100-or-less range, but am assuming that they're all going to be about the same.


For marginally better upscaling and decent Netflix, go for any Panasonic later than the 210. Out of the box, upscaling on Panasonic is awful, but with a few tweaks it looks a bit better than Sony. I think all the additional features of Sony more than make up for the small hit in upscaling. The difference between good upscalers and great ones is very small anyway. There's only so much you can do with 480i. I personally don't think such small differences are worth hundreds of dollars. But some are willing to spend thousands for a 1% bump in audio or video quality.


----------



## 6SpeedTA95

*Panasonic BD35 starting to fail...need a replacement*

Well guys its been 6 years and my BD35 is beginning to show signs of failure. Locking up randomly while trying to load a disc, requiring restarts to fix it are all becoming more and more frequent. I'll tear it down this next week and give it a cleaning to see if that helps but it's been a pretty good run.

This player being as old as it is has some pretty lengthy load times but all in all it's served me quite well. 

Can anyone recommend a solid replacement? I also use it to play a lot of 2 channel audio via CD. It appears that LG has some highly rated offerings, I've had some bad luck with their products in the past but that by no means equals bad blu ray players. 

edit: Ishould probably tell you guys my receiver is a Yamaha V1700, not great, but pretty good but a bit old. My TV Is a Panasonic VT50. Panasonic BDT500 may be an upgrade across the board from my current BD35 in terms of PQ and sound quality?

I would really appreciate some recommendations on what to replace my Panasonic with.


----------



## Rich86

6SpeedTA95 said:


> Well guys its been 6 years and my BD35 is beginning to show signs of failure. Locking up randomly while trying to load a disc, requiring restarts to fix it are all becoming more and more frequent. I'll tear it down this next week and give it a cleaning to see if that helps but it's been a pretty good run.
> 
> This player being as old as it is has some pretty lengthy load times but all in all it's served me quite well.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a solid replacement? I also use it to play a lot of 2 channel audio via CD. It appears that LG has some highly rated offerings, I've had some bad luck with their products in the past but that by no means equals bad blu ray players.
> 
> edit: Ishould probably tell you guys my receiver is a Yamaha V1700, not great, but pretty good but a bit old. My TV Is a Panasonic VT50. Panasonic BDT500 may be an upgrade across the board from my current BD35 in terms of PQ and sound quality?
> 
> I would really appreciate some recommendations on what to replace my Panasonic with.


I suggest you take it apart and clean/lube it before doing anything rash.
Look here for info/notes (the BD35 & BD55 are basically the same player).

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...p-bd35-55-owners-thread-373.html#post23088993


----------



## 6SpeedTA95

Any thoughts on the BDT500P (I think the "P" is the new model), the BDT220 and BDT330? All from Panasonic's DMP line? I'm having trouble nailing down real world differences in picture/sound processing. It doesn't help that none of these are on their website anymore...weird.


----------



## mdavej

6SpeedTA95 said:


> Any thoughts on the BDT500P (I think the "P" is the new model), the BDT220 and BDT330? All from Panasonic's DMP line? I'm having trouble nailing down real world differences in picture/sound processing. It doesn't help that none of these are on their website anymore...weird.


All those are a few years old and most likely out of production now, hence not on the website anymore. Any interest in the current models?


----------



## 6SpeedTA95

mdavej said:


> All those are a few years old and most likely out of production now, hence not on the website anymore. Any interest in the current models?


Absolutely, or different brands. I may be able to limp my older one along for awhile. My wife went into labor this morning so my tear down won't happen for a few days 

They're resting up in the hospital and I'm sitting here reading. I'm open to other brands, I'm a bit of a stickler on PQ and want some good SQ as well. If possible I'd like to stick to somewhere between 250 or 300 dollars...obviously if something performs as well for 200 as a 300 I'd be open to looking at that. My concern is that while some of the cheaper 100 dollar players may have quick load times, manufacturers tend to really hamper processing capabilities across the board to hit these lower price points. We've seen it with TV's and I'm concerned about the same thing with BD. So I'm willing to shell out a few hundred bucks if it gets me good PQ which the Panasonic 500 had, but it's gone...and yeah all the ones I've researched appear to be [email protected]


----------



## mdavej

Congrats. Looks like you'll have your hands full for a while.

Anyway, nothing really wrong with older players. They're just a bit slower and have outdated streaming apps. I buy nearly all my players used anyway. The 500 is going for about $150 on ebay these days. Check out the individual model thread here for more details, but IIRC, the 500 and similar tend to add more artificial enhancements which I end up disabling anyway. I've bought quite a few high end players which I ultimately end up returning or selling since I've never been able to tell much difference. If you like Panasonic, get the lowest end model that has the features you want. PQ differences in higher end models are negligible in my experience. I gave up on Panasonic years ago due to poor streaming apps and poor DLNA. But their PQ for disc playback is very good.


----------



## Ernest T

I'm hearing impaired. I'm looking for a player that supports subtitles and closed captioning in both Amazon Instant Video and Netflix. 

Thanks for any recommendations!


----------



## Home Theater DE

I've a pioneer BDP 450
as a cheap bd player, that is really sexy player, and so effective in audio and video
realy Valuable

My home theater system with pioneer bdp 450


----------



## Apostate

Home Theater DE said:


> I've a pioneer BDP 450
> as a cheap bd player, that is really sexy player, and so effective in audio and video
> realy Valuable


Pioneer BDP 450 is Euro version of Elite BDP 62, right? How is the DVD upconversion?


----------



## provenflipper

I'm starting to do the research for an upgraded home theater. I haven't bought anything HT related in about 5 years, so my equipment is pretty dated. I'm pretty sure I have the TV and receiver locked down, so I'm moving on to picking out a Blu-ray player. It seems that the Oppo players and the Sony S6200 are the players that get talked about the most, so I've narrowed my search to one of those two. 

My requirements are pretty simple:
Best BD playback experience I can get; PQ, AQ, loading time, etc.

I don't own any DVDs, so playback/upscaling of DVD isn't an issue for me. Audio will be bit streamed to the receiver, Video would probably be upscaled by the TV, unless the player was capable of doing a better job.

My main concern is that the Oppo will be overkill for me. I love the look of it, the build quality seems untouched by anything in its price range, but if I could save $350, I'm all for it. Also wondering if I do go with the Oppo, will the Darbee edition be of use to me.

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## wmcclain

provenflipper said:


> I'm starting to do the research for an upgraded home theater. I haven't bought anything HT related in about 5 years, so my equipment is pretty dated. I'm pretty sure I have the TV and receiver locked down, so I'm moving on to picking out a Blu-ray player. It seems that the Oppo players and the Sony S6200 are the players that get talked about the most, so I've narrowed my search to one of those two.
> 
> My requirements are pretty simple:
> Best BD playback experience I can get; PQ, AQ, loading time, etc.
> 
> I don't own any DVDs, so playback/upscaling of DVD isn't an issue for me. Audio will be bit streamed to the receiver, Video would probably be upscaled by the TV, unless the player was capable of doing a better job.
> 
> My main concern is that the Oppo will be overkill for me. I love the look of it, the build quality seems untouched by anything in its price range, but if I could save $350, I'm all for it. Also wondering if I do go with the Oppo, will the Darbee edition be of use to me.
> 
> Thank you all for your help!


Our general advice is that for Blu-ray, players are very similar in performance. Proper calibration of the display will make a greater difference than swapping players.

Digital audio should be the same regardless of player, although you should check the specs of the receiver as to whether it accepts all formats, then verify the player will decode as needed. (Don't they all? I'm not sure).

Darbee is a big topic in itself. When used properly it is a subtle effect but even skeptical videophiles are finding it a positive one. (Me: I like messing with it and leave it on, but I could live without it). 

You can buy a separate Darblet and use it with any player, but the cost in the OPPO is $100 over the base model, which is a deal if you want it. The first post in the http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...o-bdp-103d-darbee-edition-owner-s-thread.html has links to reviews that apply to both built-in and separate modes. 

-Bill


----------



## Home Theater DE

Apostate said:


> Pioneer BDP 450 is Euro version of Elite BDP 62, right? How is the DVD upconversion?


Yes, exactly!

upconversion is extraordinary!


----------



## fits79

Why that topic it appears like that:










How i can remove this number one forever from there?


----------



## mdavej

fits79 said:


> Why that topic it appears like that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How i can remove this number one forever from there?


Read your subscribed threads, mark as read, or unsubscribe. 

Do you have a blu-ray question?


----------



## fits79

Yes if it does support FULL bluray menu at bd-iso files 3d or 2d.


----------



## mdavej

fits79 said:


> Yes if it does support FULL bluray menu at bd-iso files 3d or 2d.


What is "it"? I don't think any current bluray player fully supports iso files any more, except possibly Oppo. You need a media streamer or PC for that kind of thing.


----------



## fits79

I simply looking for a cheap media player that can support/play full bluray menus at 3d and 2d movies.


----------



## fits79

And why number at top/right is still in there even i choose to not receive email for every new post at the subscribed topics?


----------



## wmcclain

mdavej said:


> What is "it"? I don't think any current bluray player fully supports iso files any more, except possibly Oppo.


No, not even on OPPO (excepting a brief period on one of the older players). It's not allowed by the licensing authorities.



fits79 said:


> I simply looking for a cheap media player that can support/play full bluray menus at 3d and 2d movies.


You asked this in the Media Player forum. The Blu-ray players don't do it either. For discs: sure. For media files or backups: no.

-Bill


----------



## wmcclain

fits79 said:


> And why number at top/right is still in there even i choose to not receive email for every new post at the subscribed topics?


This is the wrong forum for that. Try http://www.avsforum.com/forum/43-forum-operations-center/

-Bill


----------



## fits79

wmcclain said:


> No, not even on OPPO (excepting a brief period on one of the older players). It's not allowed by the licensing authorities.
> 
> 
> 
> You asked this in the Media Player forum. The Blu-ray players don't do it either. For discs: sure. For media files or backups: no.
> 
> -Bill


For media files i mean NOT bluray discs.
Bd-iso files or bluray folders.


----------



## wmcclain

fits79 said:


> For media files i mean NOT bluray discs.
> Bd-iso files or bluray folders.


Cannot be done with Blu-ray players or (from what I read in the other forum) media player products.

You might try the HTPC forum to see if software will do what you want. Something like "vlc" will play DVD iso files, but not Blu-ray iso, the last I checked (which has been a while). VLC was adding some menu support for BDMV folders, but you would need to investigate how that's going. Or investigate other software. 

Or give up.

-Bill


----------



## fits79

If i can find a CHEAP htpc then i don't have any problem at all but all htpc is tooooooo expensive for me and that is the reason i looking for media player and not hdpc.


----------



## mdavej

fits79 said:


> If i can find a CHEAP htpc then i don't have any problem at all but all htpc is tooooooo expensive for me and that is the reason i looking for media player and not hdpc.


My HTPC was $50 on ebay, far cheaper than any media player or BD player I've ever found.


----------



## fits79

Which htpc have and plays everything without any stucks?

Full bluray 3d or 2d with menu e.t.c.?


----------



## wmcclain

fits79 said:


> Which htpc have and plays everything without any stucks?
> 
> Full bluray 3d or 2d with menu e.t.c.?


Ask this in the HTPC forum. http://www.avsforum.com/f/26/home-theater-computers

-Bill


----------



## mdavej

fits79 said:


> Which htpc have and plays everything without any stucks?
> 
> Full bluray 3d or 2d with menu e.t.c.?


You know if you didn't insist on playing iso's, and just encode some other way, you'd have a lot more cheap options available to you. So instead of needing a $400 Dune HD Base 3D, you'd only need a $60 WD TV Live.

If I were you I'd research better ways to rip and encode your discs. ISO isn't the only option.


----------



## comeau3

*Need a 3D bluray for my parents*

Hi there savy people 

My parents got a 3D LG TV at their place and they need a 3D capable blu ray player.

They don't really need anything special like Netflix or other things as their TV already have all of that and they don't use any of it , just to be able to play 3D movies.


I don't really want to pay over 200$ for it.

I'm in Canada so that limits things a bit, but still I'm sure you can come to my help to better the life of my Parents 

Thank you for your help


----------



## wmcclain

Welcome to AVSForum.

Scan the last few pages of this thread for current recommendations: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...se-player-thread-can-t-decide-start-here.html. Ask there if you are not finding what you want.

-Bill


----------



## Apostate

comeau3 said:


> Hi there savy people
> 
> My parents got a 3D LG TV at their place and they need a 3D capable blu ray player.
> 
> They don't really need anything special like Netflix or other things as their TV already have all of that and they don't use any of it , just to be able to play 3D movies.
> 
> I don't really want to pay over 200$ for it.


Just to be able to play 3D movies? Then get the cheapest 3D-capable BD player from any major brand. They are all pretty much same in terms of BD picture quality.


----------



## teachsac

Panasonic and Sony tend to be the most popular and most reliable around here.

S~


----------



## fits79

mdavej said:


> My HTPC was $50 on ebay, far cheaper than any media player or BD player I've ever found.


As you see here even without software at all there ISN'T cheap hdpc until 200$ that it can play full bluray movies menu so....


----------



## mdavej

Why must you have full menus?


----------



## fits79

YOU tell me here


mdavej said:


> You guys just can't find deals like I can ;-)
> 
> But seriously, my $50 system won't do 3D and does not include software costs.
> 
> If you don't insist on ISO, can't you get by with a lot less?


that i can find a cheap htpc that it can play even 2d/3d files/folders with full support of menu.

But finally as i see you CAN'T find any htpc even until 200$ that support full menu support so......


----------



## mdavej

Why? You don't need a drive or ripping software, just a CPU and GPU. I still think it can be done.


----------



## fits79

I believe you don't answer to my question because NEVER ask what i need to rip a full bluray movie i only ask what i need to can play a full ripped bluray movie with full menus.

I simply want to can see the extra of each movie and NOT ONLY THE MOVIE and no i don't want to extract all the extra for each movie so i can see the extra.


----------



## mdavej

fits79 said:


> I believe you don't answer to my question because NEVER ask what i need to rip a full bluray movie i only ask what i need to can play a full ripped bluray movie with full menus.
> 
> I simply want to can see the extra of each movie and NOT ONLY THE MOVIE and no i don't want to extract all the extra for each movie so i can see the extra.


Ok, you don't want to rip the extras. I understand. My $50 machine plays MKV, not full rips. I don't care about the menus or extras. But I still think your goal can be met very cheaply, especially if you use some Linux based solution.

You are ripping on something today. Why not simply do a few hardware/software upgrades to that existing box to achieve your goal of a cheap ISO player?

In any case, let's continue in your other thread, not this BD player thread.


----------



## fits79

Wrong one more time.
NEVER tallied i don't want to rip the full bluray.
PLEASE DON'T PUT WORDS IN MY MOUTH I AM NEVER TALLIED.

simply i tallied i know how i completely rip a full bluray disc(Anydvd)

How in your opinion is the cheapest way to can play full bluray ripped files with MENU?

Tell me ONLY THE HARDWARE not the software.


----------



## wmcclain

fits79 said:


> Wrong one more time.
> NEVER tallied i don't want to rip the full bluray.
> PLEASE DON'T PUT WORDS IN MY MOUTH I AM NEVER TALLIED.
> 
> simply i tallied i know how i completely rip a full bluray disc(Anydvd)
> 
> How in your opinion is the cheapest way to can play full bluray ripped files with MENU?
> 
> Tell me ONLY THE HARDWARE not the software.


As we've explained, there is no Blu-ray player that does what you want. This is a Blu-ray player thread and you are off topic. Pursue this in the HTCP or Media Server threads but please stop posting here. 

-Bill


----------



## teachsac

Pardon the interruption,

Please take all HTPC topics to the HTPC forum. This is the BD Player forum.

Thanks,

S~


----------



## fits79

The pioneer bdp 150 or 160 doesn't play full bluray menus????


----------



## HockeyoAJB

fits79 said:


> The pioneer bdp 150 or 160 doesn't play full bluray menus????


From a blu-ray disc, yes. AFAIK, no reasonably new Blu-Ray player can play ISO files unless you install some kind of hacked firmware. As mentioned above, if playing ISO's is your goal, I would try the HTPC or Media Player forums. Not every AVS member reads every forum, so your question is more likely to get an answer there. Personally, I don't have any ISO files so have never had a need to play one.


----------



## fits79

So if i buy the pioneer bdp-150 and install a hacked firmware then it can play everything with menu?

Is there any chance that pioneer bdp-150 has custom or hacked firmware that is do exactly that because the bdp-150 it is at my money limit and i can buy it.


But if i install it a custom/hacked firmware can if i want to return to it's original fw?


----------



## wmcclain

fits79 said:


> So if i buy the pioneer bdp-150 and install a hacked firmware then it can play everything with menu?
> 
> Is there any chance that pioneer bdp-150 has custom or hacked firmware that is do exactly that because the bdp-150 it is at my money limit and i can buy it.
> 
> 
> But if i install it a custom/hacked firmware can if i want to return to it's original fw?


Try asking in the thread for that player: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...-62fd-150-450-2012-blu-ray-player-thread.html

-Bill


----------



## Jsmc

Hi ppl!

Time to pick a blu ray player for my living room, I'm looking for best PQ and sound, i don't care too much about streaming services and apps since my 2012 LG tv have built in Plex support.

Talking Sony, last year 4100 and 5100 have great reviews been the 5100 the one with best PQ and sound and i know this year 6200 it's top of the line but what about 4200 and 5200 compare with the 4100? Another option are Sumsung's f6500 and f5500 or this year h6500 and h5500 or even Pioneer's 160 and 170.

Any advice will be appreciated including other brands, like i said the priority here is PQ and sound if also supports plex cool but that is already cover by de Tv set or my WD TV Live.


-Jsmc.


----------



## mdavej

Jsmc said:


> Hi ppl!
> 
> Time to pick a blu ray player for my living room, I'm looking for best PQ and sound, i don't care too much about streaming services and apps since my 2012 LG tv have built in Plex support.
> 
> Talking Sony, last year 4100 and 5100 have great reviews been the 5100 the one with best PQ and sound and i know this year 6200 it's top of the line but what about 4200 and 5200 compare with the 4100? Another option are Sumsung's f6500 and f5500 or this year h6500 and h5500 or even Pioneer's 160 and 170.
> 
> Any advice will be appreciated including other brands, like i said the priority here is PQ and sound if also supports plex cool but that is already cover by de Tv set or my WD TV Live.
> 
> 
> -Jsmc.


How important is DVD PQ, and must it be the best possible or just average? How about 3D or 4k? And can your AVR decode HD audio? Older players can do the decoding, but newer players can't. And lastly, is a front display on the player important to you?


----------



## Jsmc

mdavej said:


> How important is DVD PQ, and must it be the best possible or just average? How about 3D or 4k? And can your AVR decode HD audio? Older players can do the decoding, but newer players can't. And lastly, is a front display on the player important to you?


Well I'm not a collector only have like 10 movies on DVD but after buying the BD player i will buy some of my favorite movies. I have to stick to a tight budget so price must be 150€ tops (same amount in USD) 3D will be a must and 4k i don't really care because if i buy a new TV with 4k support it's gonna have better 4k upscaling than any BD player AFAIK. My AVR it's yamaha's RX-V475 5.1 channels and supports processing Dolby TrueHD Dolby Digital Plus and DTS-HD Master Audio and i don't really care if it has front display or not same for the remote I'm not a picky guy any remote that works it's ok. DLNA support it's a must have too.

-Jsmc


----------



## mdavej

Jsmc said:


> Well I'm not a collector only have like 10 movies on DVD but after buying the BD player i will buy some of my favorite movies. I have to stick to a tight budget so price must be 150€ tops (same amount in USD) 3D will be a must and 4k i don't really care because if i buy a new TV with 4k support it's gonna have better 4k upscaling than any BD player AFAIK. My AVR it's yamaha's RX-V475 5.1 channels and supports processing Dolby TrueHD Dolby Digital Plus and DTS-HD Master Audio and i don't really care if it has front display or not same for the remote I'm not a picky guy any remote that works it's ok. DLNA support it's a must have too.
> 
> -Jsmc


I'd go for a 4200 then. Sonys don't change much from year to year. They just get a bit smaller, faster and lose a few more features in order to keep costs low. DLNA works pretty well with Sony, especially if you use Serviio.

Pio also makes good players, but I don't know much about them.

Samsung BD players have a reputation for being unreliable.

Remote is always a non-issue for me as well since I never use it. I prefer universal remotes.


----------



## Jsmc

mdavej said:


> I'd go for a 4200 then. Sonys don't change much from year to year. They just get a bit smaller, faster and lose a few more features in order to keep costs low. DLNA works pretty well with Sony, especially if you use Serviio.
> 
> Pio also makes good players, but I don't know much about them.
> 
> Samsung BD players have a reputation for being unreliable.
> 
> Remote is always a non-issue for me as well since I never use it. I prefer universal remotes.


Thx Mdavej, current deals here on amazon are:
s4100 73€
s4200 84.99€
s5200 89.99€
and s6200 169€

Is there any difference besides WiFi support between the 4200 and the 5200 (witch i don't really use since all my devices are hard wired) i mean PQ and sound or faster processor? because as you can see both cost arround the same. How about performace between the 4100 and 4200 is it worth it to grab this year model?

-Jsmc.


----------



## bobby2478

*TOSLINK/Optical Audio Phased Out of entry blu-ray players?*

I bought a Samsung BD-F5900 last year, and it had TOSLINK Optical audio output. I was looking recently at replacing another older blu-ray player and I see now that on the new Samsung BD-H5900 they replaced the TOSLINK with Coaxial digital audio. I looked at ALL of the entry level blu-ray players (regular price $99-$130) and NONE of them appear to have TOSLINK Optical audio any longer. You have to step up to the 4k upscaling ones that are in the $150-$200 range.

Has anyone else noticed this too? Considering through last year EVERYONE had TOSLINK on their entry-mid range offerings, it's pretty dumb that all the sudden they stopped including it as an option. It's not like the cost of a TOSLINK port would be much different than a Coaxial port.

Are there any $99-$130 blu ray players that still offer TOSLINK/Optical?


----------



## mdavej

Players below the 6xxx and 7xx perform the same. The only difference is features. Hard to say what the performance difference between x100 and x200 is. Some say there is a huge speed difference. Others claim only a small difference. My x100 players boot in about 2 sec with quick start on. BD load times vary. You'll just have to read more reviews and make your own judgement. I'm skeptical of the speed claims. A modest speed increase makes the most logical sense. Whether a few seconds faster loading is worth 10€ or so is your call. 

Everything I've read says only the 4100 lacks wifi, not the 4200.


----------



## teachsac

bobby2478 said:


> I bought a Samsung BD-F5900 last year, and it had TOSLINK Optical audio output. I was looking recently at replacing another older blu-ray player and I see now that on the new Samsung BD-H5900 they replaced the TOSLINK with Coaxial digital audio. I looked at ALL of the entry level blu-ray players (regular price $99-$130) and NONE of them appear to have TOSLINK Optical audio any longer. You have to step up to the 4k upscaling ones that are in the $150-$200 range.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this too? Considering through last year EVERYONE had TOSLINK on their entry-mid range offerings, it's pretty dumb that all the sudden they stopped including it as an option. It's not like the cost of a TOSLINK port would be much different than a Coaxial port.
> 
> Are there any $99-$130 blu ray players that still offer TOSLINK/Optical?


Panasonic still offers optical connections.


S~


----------



## mdavej

^^^
You can also get a coax/optical converter box for about $12.


----------



## bobby2478

mdavej said:


> ^^^
> You can also get a coax/optical converter box for about $12.


Right, but if I want to avoid a converter (the more adapters and converters the more risk of noise and/or distortion) it would appear that Samsung and Sony are no longer in the picture unless you want to bump up to their "Elite" level players that run about $200.

Just seems stupid that all the sudden this year everyone is replacing TOSLINK with Coaxial digital audio. Is there any difference in quality of sound between TOSLINK and Coax? I've always used TOSLINK for all my equipment.


----------



## Selden Ball

bobby2478 said:


> Right, but if I want to avoid a converter (the more adapters and converters the more risk of noise and/or distortion) it would appear that Samsung and Sony are no longer in the picture unless you want to bump up to their "Elite" level players that run about $200.
> 
> Just seems stupid that all the sudden this year everyone is replacing TOSLINK with Coaxial digital audio. Is there any difference in quality of sound between TOSLINK and Coax? I've always used TOSLINK for all my equipment.


There's not supposed to be any difference: both are transporting the same bits, although some people claim that the secondary effects (like jitter) are worse with optical. Optical connections do provide ground isolation, potentially reducing ground loops and hum. One reason for optical outputs for TVs is no longer applicable: you don't have to worry about getting zapped by a defective high voltage power supply in the CRT. The ground isolation that optical connections provide might be appropriate for some cable TV decoders. Coax obviously is very slightly cheaper since no electrical-to-optical conversion is needed. I'm sure that's why they're dropping optical. Sony in particular has serious financial problems.


----------



## Jsmc

mdavej said:


> Players below the 6xxx and 7xx perform the same. The only difference is features. Hard to say what the performance difference between x100 and x200 is. Some say there is a huge speed difference. Others claim only a small difference. My x100 players boot in about 2 sec with quick start on. BD load times vary. You'll just have to read more reviews and make your own judgement. I'm skeptical of the speed claims. A modest speed increase makes the most logical sense. Whether a few seconds faster loading is worth 10€ or so is your call.
> 
> Everything I've read says only the 4100 lacks wifi, not the 4200.


Thx again Mdavej looks like my questions are moving to sony's owners thread :wink:


----------



## jdsnov73

Looking at getting a dedicated 3D Blu Ray player instead of using my old Fat PS3.

Got Best Buy reward points and a gift card, so this is what I see they have currently, based on what I have read it seems like Sony and Panasonic are the best main-stream units.

Which of these is the best?
Sony BDPS5200 is on sale for $103
Panasonic DMP-BDT360 is $130
Panasonic DMP-BDT330 is on closeout for $130(down from $190)

I don't need 4K upscaling. I don't need dual hdmi outputs. I will be sending signal into my Yamaha RX-V673 which can decode all HD signals. Is there any reason to look at the Sony 6200 or the Panasonic 460? 

Thanks


----------



## Apostate

jdsnov73 said:


> Looking at getting a dedicated 3D Blu Ray player instead of using my old Fat PS3.
> 
> Got Best Buy reward points and a gift card, so this is what I see they have currently, based on what I have read it seems like Sony and Panasonic are the best main-stream units.
> 
> Which of these is the best?
> Sony BDPS5200 is on sale for $103
> Panasonic DMP-BDT360 is $130
> Panasonic DMP-BDT330 is on closeout for $130(down from $190)
> 
> I don't need 4K upscaling. I don't need dual hdmi outputs. I will be sending signal into my Yamaha RX-V673 which can decode all HD signals. Is there any reason to look at the Sony 6200 or the Panasonic 460?
> 
> Thanks


BD & 3D - tie
streaming - Sony although I hear some issues with Netflix
DVD upconversion - Panasonic
DLNA - Sony

Moving up to Sony 6200 gets you excellent DVD upconversion (or so I hear). 

But if you only care about BD and 3D performance then get the one that catches your fancy. They're pretty much same.


----------



## kghaddon

My daughter lost the remote for my Micca Player, so, I am now in the market for a BluRay\DLNA player to replace my PS3, Roku and Micca players with one box.

Important...

DLNA compatibility with a broad range of file types.
Excellent 2D Blu Ray.
Excellent Audio Quality (my Micca sux)
Intuitive Operation.
Not Important...

3D
4K


----------



## wmcclain

kghaddon said:


> My daughter lost the remote for my Micca Player, so, I am now in the market for a BluRay\DLNA player to replace my PS3, Roku and Micca players with one box.
> 
> Important...
> 
> DLNA compatibility with a broad range of file types.
> Excellent 2D Blu Ray.
> Excellent Audio Quality (my Micca sux)
> Intuitive Operation.
> Not Important...
> 
> 3D
> 4K


You can probably get a replacement remote.

Otherwise: do you have a price range for a new player? 

Are you in the US? If not, where?

-Bill


----------



## kghaddon

wmcclain said:


> You can probably get a replacement remote.
> 
> Otherwise: do you have a price range for a new player?
> 
> Are you in the US? If not, where?
> 
> -Bill


I am in the US. I was hoping to find something in the less than $150


----------



## Vampidemic

kghaddon said:


> My daughter lost the remote for my Micca Player, so, I am now in the market for a BluRay\DLNA player to replace my PS3, Roku and Micca players with one box.
> 
> Important...
> 
> DLNA compatibility with a broad range of file types.
> Excellent 2D Blu Ray.
> Excellent Audio Quality (my Micca sux)
> Intuitive Operation.
> Not Important...
> 
> 3D
> 4K


I would suggest you look at the Sony players such as the BDP-S5200. They have a reputation for good DLNA and overall reliability which is hard to beat in that price range. However, you should clarify your 'Audio Quality' criteria. Are you using HDMI to output your audio?

When using HDMI, audio will either be bitstreamed or decoded by the player. If all the audio channels arrive at their destination and you don't have the player applying processing (such as dynamic range controls) you should get identical 'sound quality' when comparing players. Unless you are using analog, you should not expect changing your player to impact audio quality at all. If you need analog outputs you should specify that and number of channels; most current players do not have analog outputs.


----------



## afrogt

bobby2478 said:


> I bought a Samsung BD-F5900 last year, and it had TOSLINK Optical audio output. I was looking recently at replacing another older blu-ray player and I see now that on the new Samsung BD-H5900 they replaced the TOSLINK with Coaxial digital audio. I looked at ALL of the entry level blu-ray players (regular price $99-$130) and NONE of them appear to have TOSLINK Optical audio any longer. You have to step up to the 4k upscaling ones that are in the $150-$200 range.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this too? Considering through last year EVERYONE had TOSLINK on their entry-mid range offerings, it's pretty dumb that all the sudden they stopped including it as an option. It's not like the cost of a TOSLINK port would be much different than a Coaxial port.
> 
> Are there any $99-$130 blu ray players that still offer TOSLINK/Optical?


If you use a AV Receiver i'm pretty sure it has optical and digital coax inputs. Now you'd have a reason to use the coax inputs. the sound is the same as optical.

I don't see this as a big deal unless one has a soundbar that only take optical inputs.


----------



## robbynaish

Hi guys,

the LG 740 is much more better of the 730? From details seems the same, but the cost is much much more

thanks
Ale


----------



## eljr

*blu-ray player HDMI in Analog audio out*

I need a recommendation on an inexpensive Blu-ray player with HDMI input and analog RCA right left audio output to run through a two channel system.

I want to steam through a laptop.


----------



## jake9

The cheapest one I'm aware of is the Oppo BDP-103 at $499. I own one and I think it's bargain for all the features it has.


----------



## lawrence99

have you thought about just putting an internal BD drive into your laptop? 
you would still need software to play blu ray movies but its also only 49 bucks .


http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-UJ240-Blu-ray-Burner-DVD%C2%B1RW/dp/B003AXW2YQ/ref=sr_1_8?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1405232207&sr=1-8&keywords=blu+ray+player


----------



## eljr

jake9 said:


> The cheapest one I'm aware of is the Oppo BDP-103 at $499. I own one and I think it's bargain for all the features it has.


yes, this one is pretty good (i have it in a different system)but i am looking for one cheaper if possible.


----------



## Jaukh

*Need a Great PQ NAS DLNA player*

In search of a new BD player. My current Samsung BD-C6500 is going south. The video display (TV) is a Samsung UNC-55C8000XF, the audio receiver is a Yamaha HTR-5140 (yup - upgrading it soon too).
We are creating a Digital Video Library of all our DVD's and BR's (1000+). 
Reading back a few hundred posts I could not find a current, good answer. 

So here are the *requirements*:


DLNA via hard wired ethernet (not WiFi) NAS
can read from Linux (ubuntu) DLNA server
MKV, AVCHD files supported
better-best audio/video quality
audio 5.1, 7.1, …, separate output (coax/ToS)
basic video conversion in case display (TV, projector, …) can't
stackable, nothing on the top surface
the *don't cares*:


WiFi
internet streaming (this device will NOT connect to the internet)
up converting
extensive network file navigation (only reading one file)
and the *unacceptable*:

anything Microsoft

The Oppo BD-P103 is a great fit but don't need all it's features or the extra $$.


----------



## hernanu

eljr said:


> yes, this one is pretty good (i have it in a different system)but i am looking for one cheaper if possible.


The suggestion of a bluray drive either through USB or in the laptop seems good, since you're ultimately going to display through it. 

I have two oppos and an Alienware with a bluray drive, all three perform well.


----------



## BillP

eljr said:


> yes, this one is pretty good (i have it in a different system)but i am looking for one cheaper if possible.


Sorry, but I don't think you'll find a stand-alone BluRay player for less with an HDMI input.


----------



## eljr

BillP said:


> Sorry, but I don't think you'll find a stand-alone BluRay player for less with an HDMI input.


ok thanks

how about a aVR then that has stereo analogue output ? Not too expensive. 

40-60 watts


----------



## mdavej

^^^
Most BD players have at least optical or coax audio outputs. Adding cheap coax/optical to RCA converter will accomplish your goal without needing to buy a new AVR or expensive BD player. 

Have you considered other way to display content from a laptop, like a direct cable connection, Chromecast or DLNA?


----------



## epsilon72

Well, I'm back to this thread after I found out that the player I decided on (Panasonic BDT360) *displays pop-up ads.* That is *absolutely* unacceptable - what in the world is Panasonic thinking??

Anyway, here's my original post...I'm basically looking for a player that can decode DD+ and DTS HD and send it as LPCM to an older receiver that can't accept blu-ray bitstream audio formats (Denon 2307ci)



> I'm having a hard time trying to find a blu-ray player that will work as well as the PS3 does with my older receiver.
> 
> I have an older Denon receiver that will accept Dolby Digital and DTS bitstream over HDMI, but not Dolby Digital TrueHD or DTS HD MA bitstream. Right now I have an older PS3 that decodes the HD DD and DTS formats and outputs them as 5.1/7.1 LPCM over HDMI, which my receiver *does* accept.
> 
> I am having a very difficult time finding a player that has onboard Dolby Digital TrueHD and DTS HD MA decoding, which can then be sent to my receiver as 5.1/7.1 LPCM multi channel. Are there any new players that support this, or do I need to look at older models? I'd prefer something below $200 but if anyone has any suggestions above that, I welcome them as well.


----------



## hernanu

epsilon72 said:


> Well, I'm back to this thread after I found out that the player I decided on (Panasonic BDT360) *displays pop-up ads.* That is *absolutely* unacceptable - what in the world is Panasonic thinking??
> 
> Anyway, here's my original post...I'm basically looking for a player that can decode DD+ and DTS HD and send it as LPCM to an older receiver that can't accept blu-ray bitstream audio formats (Denon 2307ci)


Maybe if you can find one available, an older Sony (790?). 

Otherwise, at double the budget you can get an Oppo 103.


----------



## MrGlasspoole

*Blu-Ray Player with 7.1 out decision*

Hello from Germany,

hopefully it's ok to start my own thread for my question.

I'm looking for a Blu-Ray Player with 7.1 analog out.
I like good stuff but I'm not somebody who can spend money
like some people here who spend more on a player then others
on a car. I also don't believe into snake oil and would not
spend 100$ on a RCA cable.

What I have is this:
CD: Pioneer PD-8500
DVD: Denon DVD-2930 / Denon DVD-3910
HD-DVD: Toshiba HD-XE1

And I narrowed the Blu-Ray choice down to:
Denon DBP-2012UD
Denon DBP-2010
DVD-3800BD
OPPO BDP-83
LG BD390
Samsung BD-F7500

I don't need 3D and the cheaper the better.
If there is one BR-Player that does something better then from
what i have and i can get rid of one of the old players it's ok.
If the new player is only for BR then it's also ok.

Would be nice to see how other would rang my Players for:
CD playback
SACD playback
DVD-Audio playback
DVD-Video upscaling

I don't know the US label for the Pioneer PD-8500 but it
has Burr-Brown PCM63P-J DACs (like Accuphase DC-91).

Thanks for help.


----------



## BillP

Actually the mods will likely move your query to the Official Help Me Choose a Player sticky thread at the top of the page.
You list very old models, which will be very slow to load and may have problems playing new BluRay releases. Check out the Denon and Oppo websites to get information on the current models. Personally, I would stick with Oppo and Denon, but they will run you about US$500 for their entry level universal models.


----------



## MrGlasspoole

Yes they are not the newest except the Samsung.
And even used they are not what i would call cheap.

Euro converted to dollar:
Denon DBP-2012UD 380$
Denon DBP-2010 200-250$
DVD-3800BD 340-400$
OPPO BDP-83 340-400$
LG BD390 95$
Samsung BD-F7500 180$ (new)

A new Oppo or Denon with 7.1 is to expensive for me.


----------



## hernanu

MrGlasspoole said:


> Yes they are not the newest except the Samsung.
> And even used they are not what i would call cheap.
> 
> Euro converted to dollar:
> Denon DBP-2012UD 380$
> Denon DBP-2010 200-250$
> DVD-3800BD 340-400$
> OPPO BDP-83 340-400$
> LG BD390 95$
> Samsung BD-F7500 180$ (new)
> 
> A new Oppo or Denon with 7.1 is to expensive for me.


I have an Oppo BDP-83 which I bought four years ago. It has performed flawlessly over that time and does all that you ask for, then some (network media play from NAS, etc). 

For DVD upscaling the HD-DVD player you have would come close to or match the Oppo. 

So you're left with the audio (CD, SACD, DVD-A). I've used the 83 in all of those both with analog 7.1 and with HDMI. It does the job very well. 

Just my observations, and it's still going strong.


----------



## fits79

Hi.

Does anyone has to suggest me a CHEAP 3d bluray player without the cinavia protection?

And if i buy one 3d bluray player with no cinavia protection and install it the latest firmware then it would add the cinavia protection?


----------



## wmcclain

fits79 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Does anyone has to suggest me a CHEAP 3d bluray player without the cinavia protection?


All current players have Cinavia. It is required by licensing. 

Older players are available that do not have Cinavia.



fits79 said:


> And if i buy one 3d bluray player with no cinavia protection and install it the latest firmware then it would add the cinavia protection?


Sometimes yes, sometimes no. Sony has done that, but OPPO has said their pre-103 models will not have Cinavia in new firmware.

-Bill


----------



## fits79

I just want to know some cheap 3d BLURAY models that doesn't support cinavia


----------



## wmcclain

fits79 said:


> I just want to know some cheap 3d BLURAY models that doesn't support cinavia


State your price range, and confirm that you understand these will be used players.

-Bill


----------



## MrGlasspoole

hernanu said:


> I have an Oppo BDP-83 which I bought four years ago. It has performed flawlessly over that time and does all that you ask for, then some (network media play from NAS, etc).
> 
> For DVD upscaling the HD-DVD player you have would come close to or match the Oppo.
> 
> So you're left with the audio (CD, SACD, DVD-A). I've used the 83 in all of those both with analog 7.1 and with HDMI. It does the job very well.
> 
> Just my observations, and it's still going strong.


So the BDP-83 upscaling is as good as the HD-XE1 and DVD-2930
and CD/SACD/DVD-A as good as the 3910?


----------



## teachsac

fits79 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Does anyone has to suggest me a CHEAP 3d bluray player without the cinavia protection?
> 
> And if i buy one 3d bluray player with no cinavia protection and install it the latest firmware then it would add the cinavia protection?


Panasonic DMP-BDT350 does not have Cinavia and has 7.1 analog outs. You'll have to hunt for one of these.


S~


----------



## hernanu

MrGlasspoole said:


> So the BDP-83 upscaling is as good as the HD-XE1 and DVD-2930
> and CD/SACD/DVD-A as good as the 3910?


I have a Toshiba HD-A35; I think the upscaling on the Oppo is slightly better than the A35 and to me that's saying something. So if the HD-XE1 is similar to the A35, I can tell you that for me, yes it is. 

As far as the DVD-2930 vs. the BDP-83 on audio disk play, I haven't done a comparison - you'd have to search comparisons or hopefully someone chimes in who has done it. Suffice it to say that for me and in my system, it has done great with all three formats.


----------



## MrGlasspoole

hernanu said:


> As far as the DVD-2930 vs. the BDP-83 on audio disk play, I haven't done a comparison - you'd have to search comparisons or hopefully someone chimes in who has done it.


The 3910 has better sound/DACs then the 2930.
I can't find much when it comes to Oppo vs the old Denons.

But thanks for your opinion.


----------



## hernanu

MrGlasspoole said:


> The 3910 has better sound/DACs then the 2930.
> I can't find much when it comes to Oppo vs the old Denons.
> 
> But thanks for your opinion.


Here's an old comparison of the BDP-83SE (and some mention of the stock 83) and the 3910. 

The SE model was the 83 with ESS 32 SABRE DACs, so if you can find that, it may fit what you want more.


----------



## fits79

wmcclain said:


> State your price range, and confirm that you understand these will be used players.
> 
> -Bill


I don't mind if it was used 3d bluray player without cinavia.

I can give until 100 euros.

So what do you suggest me?

And if i do a firmware update to any old 3d bluray player is there any chance to added cinavia protection?


----------



## wmcclain

fits79 said:


> And if i do a firmware update to any old 3d bluray player is there any chance to added cinavia protection?


I've already told you yes, there is a chance. It depends on the player model.

-Bill


----------



## fits79

And another question is if i buy a used 3d bluray player for country it was other region that mine(region2) it can play the bluray movies of my country or not?

And what 3d bluray players do you suggest without cinavia protection?

A LOT OF THANKS FOR ALL.


----------



## mdavej

fits79 said:


> And another question is if i buy a used 3d bluray player for country it was other region that mine(region2) it can play the bluray movies of my country or not?
> 
> And what 3d bluray players do you suggest without cinavia protection?
> 
> A LOT OF THANKS FOR ALL.


Unless you buy a multi-region player (very expensive), a player from another region will not play your region.

As for cinavia, see this list. I don't know which, if any, are 3D.

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20130115205214AAH5hGZ


----------



## vcrpro3

*Bd 3d*

Ok, i'm in the market for a used (can't afford a new) universal 3D BD player...what brand is the next best thing to an Oppo?? As an aside; people are asking as much for or more, mostly for their used OPPO BDP-93s or 95s than what the current BDP-103 is going for on their website. Looking at either Pioneer, Denon, Onkyo or Marantz.....


----------



## halcs

*What to buy older marantz or bd752 help!!!*

Need some fast advice I have sold my oppo 95 and fancied a change.I used to own a denon bd3800 which I loved and have the chance to buy its brother the marantz bd8200 for £120 but also am considering buying a cambridge audio bd 752 for £450 with an extended warranty any advice and opinions would be greatly appreciated thanks???


----------



## fits79

If i find and buy any old 3d bluray player WITH NO CINAVIA PROTECTION if i install the latest official firmware is there ant chance to added the cinavia protection at the 3d bluray player?


----------



## MatiPlaneteer

Hi,

I just got a HU9000 and was in the market for a new Blu ray player with 4K upscaling and 3D. My max budget is $550. I was looking at the Oppo BDP-103 and Sony S790. Which player will produce better PQ? Or is there another player worth looking in to?

Thank you


----------



## teachsac

MatiPlaneteer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got a HU9000 and was in the market for a new Blu ray player with 4K upscaling and 3D. My max budget is $550. I was looking at the Oppo BDP-103 and Sony S790. Which player will produce better PQ? Or is there another player worth looking in to?
> 
> Thank you


Having a BD player for scaling to UHD is redundant. Your 9000 will scale everything to its native resolution. If you are looking at a player with dual HDMI, you can also consider the Panasonic BDT460. I prefer Panasonic scaling over Sony.


S~


----------



## hotpepper007

Who makes 3D BD Players with dual HDMI outputs. My receiver will not pass 3d so I need one output to projector and one to receiver. I know the new oppo Darbees do but I would like a lower cost one. Thanks


----------



## HockeyoAJB

hotpepper007 said:


> Who makes 3D BD Players with dual HDMI outputs. My receiver will not pass 3d so I need one output to projector and one to receiver. I know the new oppo Darbees do but I would like a lower cost one. Thanks


Sony BDP-S790
Panasonic DMP-BDT460
Oppo BDP-103
Oppo BDP-103D
Oppo BDP-105
Oppo BDP-105D


----------



## hotpepper007

Thanks Hockey0AJB ' Pretty much all high end players. Well I guess I have to just get the Oppo darbe.


----------



## intermediatic

I'm building out a little home theater in my basement. I've already got a pretty nice TV/two channel stereo system in my living room, with an Oppo BDP-95, Ayre preamplifier and amplifier and Vandersteen Quatros, so this isn't going to rival that. Instead, I've got an Outlaw Audio 975 pre/pro down there so I don't need the sound processing abilities of the Oppo and in any event, I also have a Roku hooked into that system. I suppose I could go to an Oppo BDP-105 instead of the 975, but I don't want to go that route.

So sound and streaming doesn't matter only picture quality and ease of use (quick loading!). 

We own an XBox 360 and I'm somewhat open to a PS3/PS4 or XBox One as a player. In a way, I'm less open to the XBox One since I'm annoyed by the lack of backwards compatibility (not that PS4 is better… a PS3 might almost be the unit I'd be most interested in of the gaming consoles). 

Looking forward to your thoughts.


----------



## Mr. Electric Wiz

*Need a new BDP, current one very annoying*

I currently have a Sony BDP-BX2 bought from Cosco many years ago.
This player has a couple of really annoying issues. Firstly, it takes forever to begin playing the disc. Secondly, it skips all the frigging time.
I'll be watching a movie, and it'll freeze, sometimes picking back up several minutes later in the movie.
This was a fairly cheap BDP when I bought it in ~2008, like $200.

I am thinking about replacing it but do I pony up and get a Oppo 103, or just go with a cheaper consumer model?
What does the Oppo have over say a Samsung - Smart 3D Wi-Fi Built-In Blu-ray Player?
I don't need 3D, and I don't need WiFi, I don't need any kind of network player capabilities.
I just want it to play movies well.

What say you?


----------



## teachsac

Mr. Electric Wiz said:


> I currently have a Sony BDP-BX2 bought from Cosco many years ago.
> This player has a couple of really annoying issues. Firstly, it takes forever to begin playing the disc. Secondly, it skips all the frigging time.
> I'll be watching a movie, and it'll freeze, sometimes picking back up several minutes later in the movie.
> This was a fairly cheap BDP when I bought it in ~2008, like $200.
> 
> I am thinking about replacing it but do I pony up and get a Oppo 103, or just go with a cheaper consumer model?
> What does the Oppo have over say a Samsung - Smart 3D Wi-Fi Built-In Blu-ray Player?
> I don't need 3D, and I don't need WiFi, I don't need any kind of network player capabilities.
> I just want it to play movies well.
> 
> What say you?


If you just need a reliable player for DVD and BD, I would go with a current Panasonic or Sony. Both are reliable at playing discs. I have both brands. Samsung would not be a reliable choice for playing discs.


S~


----------



## intermediatic

Ok, how about this… what is the fastest loading Blu Ray player on the market with top notch picture quality? Oppo seems slow with that.


----------



## Mr. Electric Wiz

I ended up going with a Sony BDP-S5200 for $109.
Haven't watched a Blu Ray yet but will in the next couple of days.
Pretty fast loading regular DVD's.
I think I'll end up going with an OPPO in the future when I end up replacing my Roku, etc.


----------



## hernanu

intermediatic said:


> Ok, how about this… what is the fastest loading Blu Ray player on the market with top notch picture quality? Oppo seems slow with that.


Not sure where you got that information. 

From Consumers Reports testing:

Oppo 103 load time (bluray) - 14-21 seconds Median is 17.5 sec
Panasonic 320 (bluray) - 12 - 28 seconds. Median is 20
Panasonic 330 (bluray) - 10-24 seconds. Median is 17
Panasonic 500 (bluray) - 13-28 seconds. Median is 20.5
Sony 1100 (bluray) - 13-23 seconds. Median is 18
Sony 5100 (bluray) - 14-25 seconds. Median is 19.5
Sony 790 (bluray) - 21-32 seconds. Median is 26.5

If you compare the 103 to low end Panasonic models, the bottom of the range is from 1-3 seconds faster than the Oppo, while the high end the Oppo is from 3-7 seconds faster. 

If you compare the 103 to the low end, more current Sonys, the bottom of the range has the Sonys 1 second faster or equal to the Oppo, while being about the same in the top of the range. 

If you compare the Oppo to players that come closer to the 103 in functions provided (analog outs, dual HDMI outs, etc.), the Sony 790 and the Panasonic 500, the speed is equivalent to the Panasonic 500 and much faster (by about seven seconds) than the Sony 790. This is more a comparison of Apples to Apples, while allowing that the 103 delivers much more features than the others. 

In the end, you have to gauge what's acceptable to you. If at the beginning of a movie, you decide that a possible 1/2 second difference in startup is a must have, then you buy the player that gives you that. 

The Oppo in my opinion, despite being a model that now is two years old, is still very competitive in how fast it loads and plays a disk. In the median performance, over time it is faster than all but the 330, and that by 0.5 seconds.


----------



## intermediatic

hernanu said:


> Not sure where you got that information.


Real life. I have had Oppos in my house for years. Currently I use the BDP-95 in my main system. 

I don't trust Consumer Reports for much, but that's dismaying info, assuming its correct. 

I don't need a second Oppo for its audio outputs and it's interesting that the lower quality units take less time to load disks.


----------



## hernanu

intermediatic said:


> Real life. I have had Oppos in my house for years. Currently I use the BDP-95 in my main system.
> 
> I don't trust Consumer Reports for much, but that's dismaying info, assuming its correct.
> 
> I don't need a second Oppo for its audio outputs and it's interesting that the lower quality units take less time to load disks.


Ah... I've got two Oppos (103D and 83) at home and haven't had an issue with loading. The 83 is obviously slower, but within my expectations. 

To me they load quickly. Consumer reports has been pretty accurate for me, they seem to at least put effort into testing, so I trust them for a general test, and I use them for cars, etc. 

I figure (and just my opinion) that they have less stars in their eyes for this kind of test than AV publications. 

As to other features, that doesn't come into play when looking at loading times, but I still don't see where other units load faster.


----------



## ScottVal

*I hit "pause," then player shuts down after 20 minutes*

This probably has already been discussed, but I had the following issue with a brand new Sony Blu-Ray player: When I paused the movie, after about twenty minutes, the player shut down. So we had to re-start the player and watch the FBI warning, all the previews (fast-forwarding of course), and then find our place in the movie (no scene selection here, but we could use the "next" button). We were so annoyed that we returned the Blu-Ray player to the store (Wal Mart).

My question is: Do any of you have a Blu-Ray player which does NOT do this? I.e., if you pause the movie, after twenty minutes, the player shuts down. From my perusing of The Web, this seems to be a common issue. We'd be willing to pay more and get a better Blu-Ray player.


----------



## wmcclain

ScottVal said:


> This probably has already been discussed, but I had the following issue with a brand new Sony Blu-Ray player: When I paused the movie, after about twenty minutes, the player shut down. So we had to re-start the player and watch the FBI warning, all the previews (fast-forwarding of course), and then find our place in the movie (no scene selection here, but we could use the "next" button). We were so annoyed that we returned the Blu-Ray player to the store (Wal Mart).
> 
> My question is: Do any of you have a Blu-Ray player which does NOT do this? I.e., if you pause the movie, after twenty minutes, the player shuts down. From my perusing of The Web, this seems to be a common issue. We'd be willing to pay more and get a better Blu-Ray player.


Welcome to AVSForum.

I haven't heard of that behavior. Are you sure there isn't a sleep setting you can adjust? You might find the owner's thread for that model and ask there.

If you want a new player, what is your price range, and do you need any special features? As in network applications, media file support, audiophile considerations, etc?

-Bill


----------



## ScottVal

Bill,
Thanks for your reply. It was just an inexpensive player we got at Wal Mart for about 80 USD. I looked through all the settings and didn't see anything about being able to adjust this feature -- the thing where you pause the player and it shuts itself off after 20 minutes.


I don't need a player with any special features, although wi-fi is nice. I guess I'd be willing to spend about 200 USD on something better than the one we got at Wal Mart, and returned to Wal Mart.


I poked around on The Web and it seems that this "feature" -- shutting down after being paused for 20 minutes -- seems to be prevalent in a lot of Blu-Ray players. But I figure if I spend a little more and get a better player, it should have better software and allow the user to adjust the shut-down-after-pause feature.


-Scott


----------



## Vampidemic

ScottVal said:


> Bill,
> Thanks for your reply. It was just an inexpensive player we got at Wal Mart for about 80 USD. I looked through all the settings and didn't see anything about being able to adjust this feature -- the thing where you pause the player and it shuts itself off after 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> I don't need a player with any special features, although wi-fi is nice. I guess I'd be willing to spend about 200 USD on something better than the one we got at Wal Mart, and returned to Wal Mart.
> 
> 
> I poked around on The Web and it seems that this "feature" -- shutting down after being paused for 20 minutes -- seems to be prevalent in a lot of Blu-Ray players. But I figure if I spend a little more and get a better player, it should have better software and allow the user to adjust the shut-down-after-pause feature.
> 
> 
> -Scott


One thing to understand, is that most players have the capability to resume discs after stopping and powering down. However, many Blu-ray discs run Java applications which prevent players from automatically resuming. Most Java discs have a bookmark function that can be used to remember a location, so if you are expecting to pause a movie for awhile, that may be a workaround. 

It's possible that the sleep behavior may vary depending on how the disc is authored as well, so it might be a challenge to get accurate information about this unless somebody here has run tests around this use case.


----------



## Renzo12

I hope someone will have the patience for what is likely to be a very redundant question. After 6 years or so of using a Samsung BR player, the tray is sticking and it's lacking in features my new Sony 55X900A is offering. I'm looking for a player with the following:

- 3-D Capable

- Dual HDMI Outputs (I hope to eventually get a projector and feed one line to that.)

- Ethernet (don't care about wireless)

- Netflix app that supports Super HD. 

- Upscaling, though that's not a deal-breaker.

Anything out there that can do all this? Is dual HDMI going to be what jacks up the price? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Selden Ball

Panasonic's DMP-BDT330 has dual outputs and seems to be available for about $100-$130 (it's an older model, on clearance). Its replacement, this year's BDT360, does not have dual outputs. The BDT460 does, but is ~$50 more expensive. Other players with dual outputs typically are close to $200 (Sony) or $500 (Oppo). However, I believe the BDT330's Netflix support does not include SuperHD mode. Perhaps someone else can comment on that feature in the 330 and 460.


----------



## HockeyoAJB

Renzo12 said:


> I hope someone will have the patience for what is likely to be a very redundant question. After 6 years or so of using a Samsung BR player, the tray is sticking and it's lacking in features my new Sony 55X900A is offering. I'm looking for a player with the following:
> 
> - 3-D Capable
> 
> - Dual HDMI Outputs (I hope to eventually get a projector and feed one line to that.)
> 
> - Ethernet (don't care about wireless)
> 
> - Netflix app that supports Super HD.
> 
> - Upscaling, though that's not a deal-breaker.
> 
> Anything out there that can do all this? Is dual HDMI going to be what jacks up the price? Thanks for any info.


If you need dual HDMI outputs on the blu-ray player itself then your options are...

Sony BDP-S790 ($179)
Panasonic DMP-BDT460 ($179)
Oppo BDP-103 ($499)
Oppo BDP-103D ($599)
Oppo BDP-105 ($1,199)
Oppo BDP-105D ($1,299)

All 6 of these players have all of the features you mentioned plus some. If the $179 price tag is too high, you could save yourself ~$75 and get a player with only a single HDMI output and connect it to an AVR w/ dual HDMI outputs, which can then feed your TV and projector. The real benefit of having 2 HDMI outputs on a blu-ray player isn't for connecting to two displays, it's for connecting to a display that supports 3D and an older AVR that can't pass 3D, but can otherwise do everything you want.


----------



## Dhansak

Hi all

Could you recommend the best (or list of quite good) blu ray player that plays 720p/DTS mkv files please? My aging WDTV player is just beginning to get flaky and I was thinking of replacing it with a Sumvision Micro 4 for about 40GBP (approx $70 US) - then I realized that things have moved on in blu ray player land and many are capable of handling this format. 

Essential:
Play MKV from local USB stick
Play MKV from network share on a Windows 7 PC
Optical digital audio output
LAN port

Very desirable:
Built in Wi-fi

Nice to Have:
Miracast
Remote Control from Android Device
Plays flac files

Hmm - that's it I think! The "Nice to Have" bit is absolutely the icing on the cake and is no way a show stopper if that's asking too much. The internet/app side is not important to me - it's all about LAN access really. Budget - if poss about 80GBP ($140 US). I have looked around on the net and I do see that many players have the mkv side in their spec but on further research reviews suggest that player performance doesn't always come up to scratch. Started going round in circles then - so would really appreciate some hands-on real world recommendations. Thanks


----------



## hernanu

The Oppo 103 (D). This is out of your price range, but I think fits your requirements. 

If the budget is hard and fast, I think you are probably better off just getting the media player and if you want blu, just get the least expensive one that suits your needs. 



Dhansak said:


> Hi all
> Could you recommend the best (or list of quite good) blu ray player that plays 720p/DTS mkv files please? My aging WDTV player is just beginning to get flaky and I was thinking of replacing it with a Sumvision Micro 4 for about 40GBP (approx $70 US) - then I realized that things have moved on in blu ray player land and many are capable of handling this format.


The Oppo plays MKV's very well, I think it does 720p correctly (haven't tried that on mine yet, but have done many MKV's). 



Dhansak said:


> Essential:
> Play MKV from local USB stick
> Play MKV from network share on a Windows 7 PC
> Optical digital audio output
> LAN port
> 
> Very desirable:
> Built in Wi-fi


Most players (I don't think any outside of the Oppo) don't play from network shares. The Oppo does this flawlessly. Everything else above (and more) is in the 103D I have. 

Is DLNA a possibility? 



Dhansak said:


> Nice to Have:
> Miracast
> Remote Control from Android Device
> Plays flac files


Except for Miracast, the 103D has all of this (as well as ALAC, etc.). I can throw Netflix and YouTube to it from my cell phone, but that's not Miracast AFAIK. 



Dhansak said:


> Hmm - that's it I think! The "Nice to Have" bit is absolutely the icing on the cake and is no way a show stopper if that's asking too much. The internet/app side is not important to me - it's all about LAN access really. Budget - if poss about 80GBP ($140 US). I have looked around on the net and I do see that many players have the mkv side in their spec but on further research reviews suggest that player performance doesn't always come up to scratch. Started going round in circles then - so would really appreciate some hands-on real world recommendations. Thanks


I think some features you're looking for are common in players, but vary in their quality. Some are only available in the Oppos (network shares, some file formats). 

As with many things, if you need these things, or features that are implemented well, you may have to spend more money or go to the media player you've targeted. 

Here is (to date) the list of containers / files supported by the 103


----------



## Bodine

OK, I am behind the times to say the least.
I just replaced my Pioneer 5050 with a Samsung 8500.
Hence my dvd player is obsolete.
I need a blue ray player that plays 3d and upscales dvd's respectfully.
Thanks


----------



## MatiPlaneteer

I am looking at these three blu ray players. Samsung bd-h6500, Sony BD-6200, Sony bd-7200 (maybe) and the Panny Bdt460. I keep reading reviews that vary.
Which one would you recommend for me and my 65" HU9000? I will use it for watching blu rays and 3D movies.


----------



## Stereodude

hernanu said:


> The Oppo plays MKV's very well, I think it does 720p correctly (haven't tried that on mine yet, but have done many MKV's).


Does it support 24/1.001Hz playback of media files, or are they always played at 60/1.001Hz?


----------



## hernanu

Stereodude said:


> Does it support 24/1.001Hz playback of media files, or are they always played at 60/1.001Hz?


I believe it does for 1080p, I don't think 720p is available in 24. 

Best place to ask is in the 103 / 103D /105 / 105D thread(s).


----------



## Dhansak

hernanu - thank you for your detailed and informative reply - much appreciated!

You're right - I'm afraid the Oppo 103 is out of my price bracket 

You asked if DLNA is a possibility - yes it is. I have only ever used media players for my mkv stuff so am used to network shares as my default position - so didn't think to include alternatives. Is DLNA functionality pretty straightforward or are there wrinkles to watch out for?

If I go for DNLA and forget the file share access approach, does that bring any more players into the frame?

Thanks again.


----------



## Vampidemic

Dhansak said:


> hernanu - thank you for your detailed and informative reply - much appreciated!
> 
> You're right - I'm afraid the Oppo 103 is out of my price bracket
> 
> You asked if DLNA is a possibility - yes it is. I have only ever used media players for my mkv stuff so am used to network shares as my default position - so didn't think to include alternatives. Is DLNA functionality pretty straightforward or are there wrinkles to watch out for?
> 
> If I go for DNLA and forget the file share access approach, does that bring any more players into the frame?
> 
> Thanks again.


If you can run a DLNA server like Serviio from a PC, the Sony players work very well for this and are a great bargain overall as far as BD players go.


----------



## mdavej

Dhansak said:


> hernanu - thank you for your detailed and informative reply - much appreciated!
> 
> You're right - I'm afraid the Oppo 103 is out of my price bracket
> 
> You asked if DLNA is a possibility - yes it is. I have only ever used media players for my mkv stuff so am used to network shares as my default position - so didn't think to include alternatives. Is DLNA functionality pretty straightforward or are there wrinkles to watch out for?
> 
> If I go for DNLA and forget the file share access approach, does that bring any more players into the frame?
> 
> Thanks again.


Panasonic players are affordable and will play from network shares. They also have optical. Not sure about flac.

Most players, except entry level, do DLNA these days. That will definitely give you a much wider range of playable file types and make setup much less complex.


----------



## billzfan

I bought a Sony bdp-s1200. I don't need 3D, don't have a 4K tv, and use an Apple TV for streaming services. Is there any reason to go with a more expensive model? Is the picture quality or audio quality inferior on a model this cheap?


----------



## Dhansak

Thanks for all the replies.

Looking at DLNA side - was about to go for a Panasonic DMP-BDT330. It seemed to have everything I needed (at that pricepoint level of quality I guess) - then I spotted this at the trustedreviews site:

"You can stream MP3, WMA, FLAC, WAV, AAC, JPEG, MPO, AVCHD, XviD and WMV, but not MKV or DivX. You can also play files from USB storage devices and external HDDs, including MKV."

​Yikes! - I obviously need to do some research on the DLNA stuff - hadn't realised that it could be format restricted.... the search continues.


----------



## Dhansak

More promising - just found this:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...etwork-share-accessibility-not-just-dlna.html


See posts 22 & 23; basically it looks as if you can access a network share directly (not DLNA) on the Panny DMP-BDT230 (maybe the 330 too?) Have looked at the online user manual for the 230 but can't see a reference to the Network Drive Feature. Hmmm ... very tempted now though..


----------



## Dhansak

Sorry mdavej - had lost track of the fact you had already pointed this out about Pannys and network shares. 

Am looking at DMP-BDT230EB - in the spec list it does say "yes" to network drive access (although I couldn't see it in the manual online). I think this could be the one! Just a little more research..


----------



## BillP

billzfan said:


> I bought a Sony bdp-s1200. I don't need 3D, don't have a 4K tv, and use an Apple TV for streaming services. Is there any reason to go with a more expensive model? Is the picture quality or audio quality inferior on a model this cheap?


No need for a more expensive model. PQ will be the same. AQ as well, especially if you use digital audio out (such as with HDMI). What you get with higher models are more features that you won't use, such as 3D, dual HDMI outs, etc.


----------



## Vampidemic

billzfan said:


> I bought a Sony bdp-s1200. I don't need 3D, don't have a 4K tv, and use an Apple TV for streaming services. Is there any reason to go with a more expensive model? Is the picture quality or audio quality inferior on a model this cheap?


This thread has information about the current Sony players:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-blu-ray-players/1510243-official-sony-bdp-s1200-bdp-s3200-bdp-s4200-bdp-s5200-bdp-s6200-bdp-s7200.html

Some features that the S1200 model lacks:

- IP noise reduction
- DLNA support
- rear USB port
- SACD playback
- Miracast
- Built in Wi-fi
- dual processor

The Sony BDP-S6200 also has some advanced picture controls not available in the low end models.


----------



## billzfan

Vampidemic said:


> This thread has information about the current Sony players:
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...-bdp-s4200-bdp-s5200-bdp-s6200-bdp-s7200.html
> 
> Some features that the S1200 model lacks:
> 
> - IP noise reduction
> - DLNA support
> - rear USB port
> - SACD playback
> - Miracast
> - Built in Wi-fi
> - dual processor
> 
> The Sony BDP-S6200 also has some advanced picture controls not available in the low end models.


I've been thinking of just getting an Oppo blu-ray player. Is it worth it if I'm using the HDMI out and bitstreaming. I would replace my apple tv with it since you can attach an external hard drive and play music, and control it from the iod app. Also, how is the Roku stick when attached to the Oppo? Is it as fast as an apple tv>? Also, is the Darbee processing worth the extra 100 bucks if I decide to go Oppo?


----------



## crhocker

*Clarification on best player for PQ only*

I have browsed the forums for hours in the past and again today. As things always change I just want to clarify what the consensus is. 

I am not looking for a player that is loaded with features. Everyone seems to be requesting certain format compatibility or streaming features etc. 

All I am worried about is PQ on Bluray and Equally DVD's

I don't know if I can stomach $400-$500 on an Oppo. I would prefer to keep it under $300. 

Is the Sony 6200 my best bet? Or is there something else that people talk less about because it is not as feature rich, but has great PQ on Bluray and DVD? 

I am also not opposed to buying a lightly used player if a 1-2 year old model has better PQ. 

I am hooking it to a Sony VPL-HW30 projector and Pioneer 1528 Receiver

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mdavej

crhocker said:


> I have browsed the forums for hours in the past and again today. As things always change I just want to clarify what the consensus is.
> 
> I am not looking for a player that is loaded with features. Everyone seems to be requesting certain format compatibility or streaming features etc.
> 
> All I am worried about is PQ on Bluray and Equally DVD's
> 
> I don't know if I can stomach $400-$500 on an Oppo. I would prefer to keep it under $300.
> 
> Is the Sony 6100 my best bet? Or is there something else that people talk less about because it is not as feature rich, but has great PQ on Bluray and DVD?
> 
> I am also not opposed to buying a lightly used player if a 1-2 year old model has better PQ.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Among most players, BD PQ is essentially the same, DVD PQ is only marginally different. With no other requirements, the cheapest player you can find will do what you want, like a $70 1200. A $150 6200 only adds things you don't need. If you buy used, you can probably get a player for about $40. I don't think the 6100 exists, at least not in the US.

Also realize that on a site like this, there's going to be a large proportion of folks who lean toward high end equipment. If you must have the absolute best DVD PQ, then nearly everybody is going to recommend Oppo. But honestly, unless you freeze frames and look at them with a magnifying glass, you're not going to notice a significant difference. There's only so much you can do with DVD.


----------



## hernanu

crhocker said:


> I have browsed the forums for hours in the past and again today. As things always change I just want to clarify what the consensus is.
> 
> I am not looking for a player that is loaded with features. Everyone seems to be requesting certain format compatibility or streaming features etc.
> 
> All I am worried about is PQ on Bluray and Equally DVD's
> 
> I don't know if I can stomach $400-$500 on an Oppo. I would prefer to keep it under $300.
> 
> Is the Sony 6100 my best bet? Or is there something else that people talk less about because it is not as feature rich, but has great PQ on Bluray and DVD?
> 
> I am also not opposed to buying a lightly used player if a 1-2 year old model has better PQ.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'd think the Sony is just fine. My daughter has a Sony that I bought for her three years ago and it's been very good for her. She uses it mostly for streaming, but no problem. 

The reason to step up to higher function players is for the extra functions. In particular Bluray play will be equivalent. On a smaller screen the DVD upscaling will be close, on larger screens, the better players will win out. But for the use you describe, the Sony will be fine.


----------



## udtsealeod

*OPPO BDP-103 or something else??*

New construction HT with 11.2 wiring, but setup for 9.2 speaker system. I'm replacing my older components like my AVR Denon 3808CI (4520CI) and PS3 to be replaced with a OPPO. I'm told that this component is a very good selection for my new HT, I would like a dedicated Blu-ray player vice a PS4. I'm looking at the BDP-103 or 103D, what's the difference and is it worth the cost? What may be comparable to these units and why? I would like some input to help with what I should be looking for in a good Blu-ray player. Also, if I'm not providing the right input for you to help with your feedback. please let me know!


----------



## wmcclain

udtsealeod said:


> I'm looking at the BDP-103 or 103D, what's the difference


See the FAQ for a summary: BDP-103D Darbee Edition. I'm sure OPPO's web pages have more.



> and is it worth the cost?


Worth is subjective. If you have an interest in Darbee processing, then you would want the 103D. It is a subtle effect when used properly, so unless you have videophile interests and spent a of lot time tweaking and doing comparisons, it may not be worthwhile for you.

-Bill


----------



## udtsealeod

--Worth is subjective. If you have an interest in Darbee processing, then you would want the 103D. It is a subtle effect when used properly, so unless you have videophile interests and spent a of lot time tweaking and doing comparisons, it may not be worthwhile for you.


Since I do not know what Darbee processing is, then it's not something to look at!


----------



## Vampidemic

billzfan said:


> I've been thinking of just getting an Oppo blu-ray player. Is it worth it if I'm using the HDMI out and bitstreaming. I would replace my apple tv with it since you can attach an external hard drive and play music, and control it from the iod app. Also, how is the Roku stick when attached to the Oppo? Is it as fast as an apple tv>? Also, is the Darbee processing worth the extra 100 bucks if I decide to go Oppo?


Whether it is worth it all depends on how you intend to use the player. What apps do you use the most ? Where do you get media? If local media playback is a priority, what file containers and codecs do you use? What makes you want to jump from the cheapest Sony they offer to the high end Oppo?

Apple TV integrates with Apple media in a way that is hard to replace with other devices (iTunes libraries in particular), but Roku has a ton of apps, some of them much more interesting than others.


----------



## hernanu

udtsealeod said:


> --Worth is subjective. If you have an interest in Darbee processing, then you would want the 103D. It is a subtle effect when used properly, so unless you have videophile interests and spent a of lot time tweaking and doing comparisons, it may not be worthwhile for you.
> 
> 
> Since I do not know what Darbee processing is, then it's not something to look at!


Well, part of this hobby is investigation. There are comparisons and demos available of the Darbee effect to show you what it does. 

As Bill mentions, it is subtle, but to my perspective (I'm a 103D owner) it has an impact and is worthwhile, not just worth the $100.

As to the two players, outside of the Darbee effect, there are some slight differences, a different video processor for the 103D, some audio processing differences, but they are essentially very similar. 

Strictly as bluray players, there are many players that are equivalent. When doing DVD processing, the number of players that can keep up drop sharply, if you consider media file processing (video from your network), other players drop off precipitously, when you consider audio processing, analog audio outputs, the Oppos pretty much stand alone. Then you add the ability to use the 103(D) as video processors for other, lesser units in your chain, like cable boxes - then the Oppos definitely stand alone; they do an excellent job cleaning up input from other units. 

If these features are valuable to you (I use them fully), then you want an Oppo and in my opinion, the Darbee version. 

If you buy a Darbee unit separately, it costs about 300. So if you want Darbee processing, this is a deal when integrated with the Oppo 103D or 105D. 

Bill has pointed you at a good resource, also you can ask any questions on the 103D thread or the http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-blu-ray-players/1432162-official-oppo-bdp-103-owner-s-thread.html. Good luck, I am very satisfied with the 103D.


----------



## Drew Neilson

*Streaming devices that output 1080p @ 24 Hz?*

Hi everyone,
In the "networking, media servers & content streaming" forum I created a thread titled "Streaming devices that output 1080p @24 Hz?" Since my question pertains not only to streaming devices but also to Blu-ray players--actually, it might pertain _more_ to Blu-ray players since I don't own one and am considering buying one--I'd like to see if anyone who posts here in the "Blu-ray Players" forum can click on my thread and help me.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Debonaire

*Source direct and a quality disc loader, meaning not cheap?*

I have a Denon UDP-1611ud currently. It still "works" but the disc tray motor is slipping. The tray needs to be manually shut by spinning the gears with my finger to raise the spindle to spin the disc. Also, only discs which weigh 16 grams work, otherwise the disc rattles about 5% of my 400 discs weigh about 15.2 grams. One disc, Ernest Goes To Camp weighs 16.1 grams and loads in 1 second rather than 6 and on the initial spin goes real smooth.

I wanted to get an Oppo 103D but I heard it has a cheap plastic tray too which is the eventual source of failure? I need a good quality tray and source direct is a must. 

Is there such a thing? 

Thanks.


----------



## wmcclain

Details on the OPPO loader here: What is the design of the disc loader?

The tray is plastic. I don't know where you go to get a metal tray. That sounds like a high-end luxury good to me.

Note that a 2-year warranty is standard on OPPO, and that they continue to service the first player they ever made.

-Bill


----------



## mdavej

In my experience, the rubber hub that grips the disc is usually the first thing to fail. Nothing a good cleaning can't fix.

I've never heard of any tray related issues. The tray doesn't do anything after the disc is loaded. Maybe you need a slot loader like a PS3. I don't think it has source direct though.

Metal on plastic is a bad idea.


----------



## Debonaire

mdavej said:


> In my experience, the rubber hub that grips the disc is usually the first thing to fail. Nothing a good cleaning can't fix.
> 
> I've never heard of any tray related issues. The tray doesn't do anything after the disc is loaded. Maybe you need a slot loader like a PS3. I don't think it has source direct though.
> 
> Metal on plastic is a bad idea.


I tightened this rubber band belt. It turns gears which open and close the tray.

My other problem is the spindle isn't getting enough torque. Discs which are over 16.3 grams don't spin and the motor gives up with no disc for DVDs and CDs. Blu-rays under 15.5 grams make a rattling sound with a unknown disc.

If I tape thin washers to Blu-rays or use a cheap thin DVD or CD the discs work. My thinking is the teeth on the gears are worn. Which makes the torque lower, and higher rpm.

The culprit is the stupid rubber band which caused the tray that the motor shares with spindle to strip the gears.

I will research if the Oppo uses a rubber band belt too. 

It's a shame since the mpeg decoder is the best out of any player. It even beats my SDI DVD player.


----------



## hernanu

Debonaire said:


> I tightened this rubber band belt. It turns gears which open and close the tray.
> 
> My other problem is the spindle isn't getting enough torque. Discs which are over 16.3 grams don't spin and the motor gives up with no disc for DVDs and CDs. Blu-rays under 15.5 grams make a rattling sound with a unknown disc.
> 
> If I tape thin washers to Blu-rays or use a cheap thin DVD or CD the discs work. My thinking is the teeth on the gears are worn. Which makes the torque lower, and higher rpm.
> 
> The culprit is the stupid rubber band which caused the tray that the motor shares with spindle to strip the gears.
> 
> I will research if the Oppo uses a rubber band belt too.
> 
> It's a shame since the mpeg decoder is the best out of any player. It even beats my SDI DVD player.


This may help your research (thanks to Bill). Check out the Audioholics breakout of the loader.


----------



## matonanjin

teachsac said:


> If you just need a reliable player for DVD and BD, I would go with a current Panasonic or Sony. Both are reliable at playing discs. I have both brands. *Samsung would not be a reliable choice for playing discs.*
> 
> 
> S~


Why not?


----------



## teachsac

matonanjin said:


> Why not?


Samsung has a history of not being very reliable. Look through some of the owner's threads. They are also slow in firmware updates or just ignoring previous players once a new model comes out. I have tried two different models in two different years. Never again.

S~


----------



## matonanjin

teachsac said:


> Samsung has a history of not being very reliable. Look through some of the owner's threads. They are also slow in firmware updates or just ignoring previous players once a new model comes out. I have tried two different models in two different years. Never again.
> 
> S~


OK. Thanks for the response. I have a Samsung F5900 that it is beginning to look like it may have been zapped by lightening! My first response was just to replace it but this great forum is starting to educate me on this whole AVS thing. It was my first Blu-ray player and I've only had it a few weeks. At first, of course, I was thrilled with it. But I am now beginning to realize some of its shortcomings. One of the main irritants is the "lag" when switching between apps.

At this point I am actually using my Blu-ray player more for streaming than actually playing discs. But if I'm going to replace it I just as well get something I'll be satisfied with. On my shortlist is a Sony BDPS6200. How does it seem in your opinion? Any alternative you would recommend? Cost really isn't a major consideration but anything more than than the Sony mentioned is just going to be overkill for me. The Oppo's often suggested on here are just going to be a waste on me.

Thanks again.


----------



## hernanu

matonanjin said:


> OK. Thanks for the response. I have a Samsung F5900 that it is beginning to look like it may have been zapped by lightening! My first response was just to replace it but this great forum is starting to educate me on this whole AVS thing. It was my first Blu-ray player and I've only had it a few weeks. At first, of course, I was thrilled with it. But I am now beginning to realize some of its shortcomings. One of the main irritants is the "lag" when switching between apps.
> 
> At this point I am actually using my Blu-ray player more for streaming than actually playing discs. But if I'm going to replace it I just as well get something I'll be satisfied with. On my shortlist is a Sony BDPS6200. How does it seem in your opinion? Any alternative you would recommend? Cost really isn't a major consideration but anything more than than the Sony mentioned is just going to be overkill for me. The Oppo's often suggested on here are just going to be a waste on me.
> 
> Thanks again.


The Sony looks good for you.


----------



## teachsac

I agree with Hernanu. My Sony has been better at streaming apps (NF, etc.) than any BD player I've had. Very reliable BD and DVD playback, also.

S~


----------



## matonanjin

Thanks! hernanu & teachsac!

I appreciate the advice.


----------



## ADU

*Affordable players with zoom options for new plasma TV?*

Lookin for an affordable (< $250) new BD player with decent zoom/stretch features for use with a new plasma TV.

I currently own a 2012 Sony BDP-S390 player (which was one of the last lower-end models to include analog RCA audio jacks btw), and have been pretty happy with its performance and picture quality, in spite of its lightweight plastic construction and noisiness with some discs.

What I'm lookin for now is a player with a zoom (or stretch) option for use with a new plasma TV that I'm considering buying. Most of my Blu-rays are "scoped" 2.35 to 2.40 aspect ratio widescreen (letterboxed) movies. And I also own a number of 1.37 Academy ratio and 1.33 ratio titles. And the zoom/stretch options on the TV are rather limited, and not that useful. So I need a player that can do a better job of zooming this type of content (especially the widescreen scoped stuff) to fill the screen and reduce the chances of burn-in while the panel's breaking in. (A somewhat quieter and more sturdily-built player than my Sony would also be nice, but that's lower on my list of needs/concerns.)

It looks like the Oppos and PS4 may have zoom features, but they're both a bit outside my budget. And the PS4 would probably waste too much energy, since it would only be used for movies and videos. So I'm looking for some other reasonably priced alternatives to these devices, maybe from Samsung, LG, Toshiba, Pioneer, Panasonic, or possibly even budget mfrs. (like Seiki?), since Sony doesn't seem to offer this feature on it's dedicated BD players. I'd also prefer to buy new, rather than used.

Any suggestions, tips, etc. on this would be appreciated.


----------



## gimpy

I'm looking for a universal player that plays both SACD and DVD-A's. I just received a Denon avr x3000. My old universal sacd player (Pioneer dv588) only has the six analog outs for sacd, audio only, no hdmi.
My Denon has no analog inputs for sacd. It must be via hdmi.

I've researched the Marantz UD 5007, which seems to foot the bill, but at $600, it's a little too much money. Any other much less expensive options out there? 

Oppos are way more than I can afford since I just put out a large amount on my avr.

I have 40 or 50 disks or so and not planning on buying much more. So,I need something to occasionally play them in multichannel surround. Max $200 or so.
Thx, Frank


----------



## wmcclain

gimpy said:


> I'm looking for a universal player that plays both SACD and DVD-A's. I just received a Denon avr x3000. My old universal sacd player (Pioneer dv588) only has the six analog outs for sacd, audio only, no hdmi.
> My Denon has no analog inputs for sacd. It must be via hdmi.
> 
> I've researched the Marantz UD 5007, which seems to foot the bill, but at $600, it's a little too much money. Any other much less expensive options out there?
> 
> Oppos are way more than I can afford since I just put out a large amount on my avr.
> 
> I have 40 or 50 disks or so and not planning on buying much more. So,I need something to occasionally play them in multichannel surround. Max $200 or so.
> Thx, Frank


Would you consider used gear? The OPPO DVD players all had DVD-A and SACD, and OPPO still services them at reasonable fixed cost.

Else, a new BDP-103 is $499.

-Bill


----------



## Selden Ball

$600 is list price. Authorized Marantz and Denon dealers are only allowed to advertise list, but if you call them on the phone, they can quote a much lower price, usually only slightly more than Accesories4Less charges for refurbished units (~$350). Unfortunately, that's still above your budgeted $200, which I fear is too little for a universal player. FWIW, Sony's higher-end Blu-ray players are less than $200 and can play SACD, but not DVD-A.


----------



## Gecko85

gimpy said:


> I'm looking for a universal player that plays both SACD and DVD-A's. I just received a Denon avr x3000. My old universal sacd player (Pioneer dv588) only has the six analog outs for sacd, audio only, no hdmi.
> My Denon has no analog inputs for sacd. It must be via hdmi.
> 
> I've researched the Marantz UD 5007, which seems to foot the bill, but at $600, it's a little too much money. Any other much less expensive options out there?
> 
> Oppos are way more than I can afford since I just put out a large amount on my avr.
> 
> I have 40 or 50 disks or so and not planning on buying much more. So,I need something to occasionally play them in multichannel surround. Max $200 or so.
> Thx, Frank


I just upgraded to the Oppo BDP-103, so I'm getting ready to put my Oppo DV-970HD on eBay. It's DVD, not Blu-Ray, but does DVD-A and SACD. Complete with box, manual, remote, etc. PM me if interested...I'll hold off on listing it.


----------



## gimpy

Gecko85 said:


> I just upgraded to the Oppo BDP-103, so I'm getting ready to put my Oppo DV-970HD on eBay. It's DVD, not Blu-Ray, but does DVD-A and SACD. Complete with box, manual, remote, etc. PM me if interested...I'll hold off on listing it.


Thx, for the offer, but after talking it over with my wife, we would like to combine the two DVD players we have (blue ray and sacd) into one. Our blu ray is actually 5 years old and so, she wants to look at a new one. I'm the one that wants to combine it with sacd. Again, thx.


----------



## Chris396

Anyone use a Western Digital My Book drive to stream movies? I bought my dad a 4tb drive to put movies on for him to watch, and my old LG player doesn't recognize the drive. It does recognize my older WD 2tb drive so I'm thinking my player doesn't work with that large of a drive. My new TV works fine with the drive. My dad has an older TV and is looking to get a blue ray player that will work with this drive since he doesn't have the internet.


----------



## gimpy

Thx Bill and Selden. $500 is a little much, the refurbished route might be doable, but everything must go thru the boss, as she controls the purse strings :-$, but I'm working on it . 

I just started looking at players, but it's kinda hard to find what I'm looking for at a price point that has been given me. Some flexibility, but not a whole lot.
Frank


----------



## Gecko85

gimpy said:


> Thx, for the offer, but after talking it over with my wife, we would like to combine the two DVD players we have (blue ray and sacd) into one. Our blu ray is actually 5 years old and so, she wants to look at a new one. I'm the one that wants to combine it with sacd. Again, thx.


No problem. In that case definitely an older generation Oppo Blu-Ray player on eBay is your best bet.


----------



## billzfan

I'm currently using my Xbox One as my blu ray player. I have a good system: Panasonic 65 inch Viera plasma, Sony 7.1 receiver with Jamo speakers. 

What would be the benefit of upgrading my system to an Oppo 103D?


----------



## Gecko85

billzfan said:


> I'm currently using my Xbox One as my blu ray player. I have a good system: Panasonic 65 inch Viera plasma, Sony 7.1 receiver with Jamo speakers.
> 
> What would be the benefit of upgrading my system to an Oppo 103D?


The Darbee image processor, for one. Plus, you can run your cable/sat box through the Oppo to use its better video processing capabilities, thus improving the image quality of cable/sat.


----------



## HockeyoAJB

billzfan said:


> I'm currently using my Xbox One as my blu ray player. I have a good system: Panasonic 65 inch Viera plasma, Sony 7.1 receiver with Jamo speakers.
> 
> What would be the benefit of upgrading my system to an Oppo 103D?


What Gecko said, plus better format support, SACD playback, better local media rendering and playback capabilities, easier to control with the TV off when listening to music, the ability to decode multichannel audio and output as multichannel via. HDMI and/or analog and stereo via. analog simultaneously (useful if you want to feed the stereo audio to a 2nd zone), better integration into a universal remote solution...


----------



## mpjmeyer

OK after extensive research, I have yet again decided to turn to the experts here on AVS. You all have always given the best advice so here we go... I'm looking at either the Marantz UD5007 or the Oppo BDP-103 blu-ray player for my home theater. I rarely listen to cd's (honestly don't think I own a cd anymore). It will be 75% blu ray movies and 25% netflix or vudu. Obviously I am looking for the best picture and audio my budget can get as well as fast, quality network streaming. Thoughts??? Which blu-ray player would you suggest over the other?


----------



## mdavej

mpjmeyer said:


> OK after extensive research, I have yet again decided to turn to the experts here on AVS. You all have always given the best advice so here we go... I'm looking at either the Marantz UD5007 or the Oppo BDP-103 blu-ray player for my home theater. I rarely listen to cd's (honestly don't think I own a cd anymore). It will be 75% blu ray movies and 25% netflix or vudu. Obviously I am looking for the best picture and audio my budget can get as well as fast, quality network streaming. Thoughts??? Which blu-ray player would you suggest over the other?


Given those requirements, a $70 Sony will work just as well. You'd be paying dearly but using none of the high end features of those players.


----------



## Chise

I don't have a favorite player anymore especially when I have four on one Receiver.


----------



## mpjmeyer

I can get the Marantz for a little under $400. Will there be a difference in audio or video compared to the Oppo?


----------



## Gecko85

The 103: no, not a big difference. The 103D: yes, better picture quality. The D is for Darby edition. A stand-alone Darby processor runs $300, but is built in to the 103D.

Oppo, from time to time, has refurbs on their website. I got one earlier this week. So, check it out and you can save$100.


----------



## Burtini

Hi

I'm looking into buying a Blu ray player for the first time and i don't have a huge budget, £50-60 (70 at a push) but i really want one that plays multi region DVDs too. I've been looking online and going in circles, so many people seem to have different thoughts about the same models, but does the Sony BDPS1200B play multi region DVDs or can it be made to or do i need to buy a more expensive modified version online? I was also looking at the Samsung BD-F5100 but was put off by the noise issues.

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## mdavej

Burtini said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking into buying a Blu ray player for the first time and i don't have a huge budget, £50-60 (70 at a push) but i really want one that plays multi region DVDs too. I've been looking online and going in circles, so many people seem to have different thoughts about the same models, but does the Sony BDPS1200B play multi region DVDs or can it be made to or do i need to buy a more expensive modified version online? I was also looking at the Samsung BD-F5100 but was put off by the noise issues.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!


I would check the sites where you found the remote hacks. The same hack that has worked on Sony players for years probably still works on the European 1200, but you need to confirm. Also be prepared to buy a OFA remote to do the hack. Such a remote is about $3 in the US, shouldn't be much more in the UK.

When you say DVD, I assume you literally mean DVD, not BD, because the hack only works for DVD, if it works at all.


----------



## LeahOlin

www.amazon.com/OPPO-BDP-103D-Universal-Blu-ray-Edition/dp/B00GPFM106/

This the best bluray player money can buy ?


----------



## Selden Ball

If you want the "best" you probably should consider its big brother, the 105D.
http://www.amazon.com/OPPO-BDP-105D...s&ie=UTF8&qid=1408024796&sr=1-3&keywords=oppo


----------



## wmcclain

Well... http://www.goldmund.com/en/products/eidos_reference_blue

-Bill


----------



## hernanu

wmcclain said:


> Well... http://www.goldmund.com/en/products/eidos_reference_blue
> 
> -Bill




I suppose... if you like an Oppo with lipstick on it. You could buy 260 103D's for that.


----------



## Gecko85

Selden Ball said:


> If you want the "best" you probably should consider its big brother, the 105D.
> http://www.amazon.com/OPPO-BDP-105D...s&ie=UTF8&qid=1408024796&sr=1-3&keywords=oppo


Only if you're going to be using the analog outputs or headphones. Otherwise, they're pretty much the same.


----------



## mdavej

LeahOlin said:


> www.amazon.com/OPPO-BDP-103D-Universal-Blu-ray-Edition/dp/B00GPFM106/
> 
> This the best bluray player money can buy ?


Your link goes to a TV. So I'd say it's probably the worst bluray player money can buy. If you want the best, get one of these:
http://www.goldmund.com/en/products/eidos_reference_blue


----------



## ADU

I'd settle for a sub-$250 player with some decent zoom features and accurate color output... if such an animal existeth.


----------



## hernanu

ADU said:


> I'd settle for a sub-$250 player with some decent zoom features and accurate color output... if such an animal existeth.


It should, but apparently for that you need an Oppo ($499-599).


----------



## ADU

I need something more like a "cheapo".  But tks for the suggestion, hernanu.

I'm sure there's something else out there close to what I'm lookin for price/feature-wise. Just need to keep diggin.


----------



## neo_2009

Can anyone please inform me of a cheap player with a functional web browser, with the capability to play Microsoft Silverlight content?


----------



## mdavej

neo_2009 said:


> Can anyone please inform me of a cheap player with a functional web browser, with the capability to play Microsoft Silverlight content?


Doesn't exist. 

What silverlight content exactly? Wouldn't it be better to find a player with the appropriate app?

On thing you can do on most players is use plugins on the DLNA server side to stream almost anything from any site. Check out Serviio. 

Linux or PC based streamers also work well.


----------



## neo_2009

Thanks.

I will study the DLNA server as a solution, having a Win 8 laptop streaming to my Mede8er (all connected by a Gigabit network).
I've checked http://serviio.org and it seems i would be able to do what i want :
- "Serviio enables playback of online sources like RSS feeds, live streams or web site content so that you can listen to your favourite podcasts or watch latest TV programmes published online."

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Anode

*Which players good at 2ch down mixing ?*

I only use 2ch audio - stereo - and connect the player's digital output to the receiver's dac. So I have to rely on the player's downmix for good audio quality when watching video. Are some blu ray players better at this than others ? Is there such a thing ? or they are all pretty much same ? If there is difference to be found between players in this regard then I am hoping to get some feedback on which players do it best.


Keep in mind I am _not_ asking about analog audio performance. For that I have a pretty good dac, but this is about prior to the dac where the down mixing happens.


Thanks.


----------



## Vampidemic

Anode said:


> I only use 2ch audio - stereo - and connect the player's digital output to the receiver's dac. So I have to rely on the player's downmix for good audio quality when watching video. Are some blu ray players better at this than others ? Is there such a thing ? or they are all pretty much same ? If there is difference to be found between players in this regard then I am hoping to get some feedback on which players do it best.
> 
> Keep in mind I am _not_ asking about analog audio performance. For that I have a pretty good dac, but this is about prior to the dac where the down mixing happens.
> 
> Thanks.


Good question. I haven't really compared players with this aspect in mind. However, there are two different downmixing approaches that you should be aware of:
- Lt/Rt (Left total / right total)
- Lo/Ro (Left only / right only)

Lt/Rt is optimized for prologic surround decoders to extract surround information out of the 2 channel mix for multi-channel playback. Lo/Ro is designed for pure 2-channel stereo playback (in theory, what you would want with your system).

My Sony players (BDP-S590) have a "downmix" setting that determines which summing method is used. If I were in your shoes, I would want to make sure any players I was interested in provided this type of setting. Beyond that, I would expect the summing to be the same across devices since this is handled via the decoders that the player manufacturers license.


----------



## teachsac

Anode said:


> I only use 2ch audio - stereo - and connect the player's digital output to the receiver's dac. So I have to rely on the player's downmix for good audio quality when watching video. Are some blu ray players better at this than others ? Is there such a thing ? or they are all pretty much same ? If there is difference to be found between players in this regard then I am hoping to get some feedback on which players do it best.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind I am _not_ asking about analog audio performance. For that I have a pretty good dac, but this is about prior to the dac where the down mixing happens.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


If you are using digital output, there really isn't a difference between players. The difference will come when you are using analog output. Different players will have different DACS. With my Denon, I use HDMI for for movie watching and the dedicated 2 channel analog outs for music. 

S~


----------



## hanshotfirst1138

This is probably a foolish n00b question, but is there another way to connect an HD device like a Blu Ray player to an HDTV besides an HDMI cable? Apart from analog, which Blu players sadly no longer have?


----------



## ADU

Don't some of the more expensive players still include analog outputs?


----------



## wmcclain

ADU said:


> Don't some of the more expensive players still include analog outputs?


For audio yes, but not for video. Component video has been forbidden on Blu-ray for a couple of years now.

hanshotfirst1138: you are asking for video without hdmi?

A TV with network capability would be able to access a file source on a local server, but I don't know of a Blu-ray player that can act as a server. That would be a HTPC or media server device as discussed here: http://www.avsforum.com/f/39/networking-media-servers-amp-content-streamers

-Bill


----------



## Anode

Vampidemic said:


> Beyond that, I would expect the summing to be the same across devices since this is handled via the decoders that the player manufacturers license.


Correct, and I was thinking that perhaps quality would vary between decoders of different manufacturers ? like how video processing in different decoders differ in quality of interlacing and chroma upsampling. Some do it better than others ?


----------



## wmcclain

Anode said:


> Correct, and I was thinking that perhaps quality would vary between decoders of different manufacturers ? like how video processing in different decoders differ in quality of interlacing and chroma upsampling. Some do it better than others ?


We have this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...t-created-equal-blu-ray-player-benchmark.html

-Bill


----------



## Anode

Am I supposed to find an exhaustive list of bd players showing a score of all the tests ? because I could not. All I found was the example comparison between the Sony and Oppo. Please let me know if I not looking in the right place.


----------



## wmcclain

Anode said:


> Am I supposed to find an exhaustive list of bd players showing a score of all the tests ? because I could not. All I found was the example comparison between the Sony and Oppo. Please let me know if I not looking in the right place.


No, I don't know of such a list. During the DVD era there were nice online databases of test results for many players, but this doesn't seem to happen for Blu-ray.

Much of DVD testing was for the various artifacts caused by poor deinterlacing. It's less important for Blu-ray where most content does not require it.

-Bill


----------



## ADU

Anode said:


> Am I supposed to find an exhaustive list of bd players showing a score of all the tests ? because I could not. All I found was the example comparison between the Sony and Oppo. Please let me know if I not looking in the right place.


Try the "Secrets of Home Theater and High Fidelity" website. I believe they do the most in-depth reviews of BD players.

They don't generally review the very low-end units, but you can probably make some general assumptions about the performance of some lower-end players from the next step up in the line. The video hardware is often the same on low and mid-range players in the same line. What mainly changes are features like wifi, 3D, etc.


----------



## Jim Shaffer

Other than the Oppos, is there a player that can access SMB/CIFS and/or NFS shares (as opposed to DLNA) _and_ plays FLAC?


----------



## ADU

Anode said:


> I only use 2ch audio - stereo - and connect the player's digital output to the receiver's dac. So I have to rely on the player's downmix for good audio quality when watching video. Are some blu ray players better at this than others ? Is there such a thing ? or they are all pretty much same ? If there is difference to be found between players in this regard then I am hoping to get some feedback on which players do it best.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind I am _not_ asking about analog audio performance. For that I have a pretty good dac, but this is about prior to the dac where the down mixing happens.


Since you're using digital rather than analog output, I don't know if this will apply to your situation, but I've noticed that some players have better built-in virtual surround processing on their analog outputs than others.

My Sony BDP-S390 does an ok/so-so job with Dolby multi-channel tracks, but it's virtual surround processing is unreliable with DTS multi-channel tracks. And I often have to switch the downmix setting from "Surround" to just "Stereo" to get adequate L/M/R sound staging from the RCA analog audio outputs with DTS movies.

Other players may have a more 3-dimensional virtual surround sound on Dolby tracks as well. I believe the Sony only simulates 3.0 channels (L-front, R-front & rear). Others may be able to simulate left and right side and rear channels. So if you get a Sony, you may be better off using a receiver for the downmixing.

The S390 has pretty nice sound quality on it's analog outs though to my ears, even though it's virtual surround processing is not the best.

Virtual surround is sort of a legacy feature btw, so it's probably not the sort of thing that "Secrets" would cover in much depth, if at all.


----------



## Vampidemic

ADU said:


> Since you're using digital rather than analog output, I don't know if this will apply to your situation, but I've noticed that some players have better built-in virtual surround processing on their analog outputs than others.
> 
> My Sony BDP-S390 does an ok/so-so job with Dolby multi-channel tracks, but it's virtual surround processing is unreliable with DTS multi-channel tracks. And I often have to switch the downmix setting from "Surround" to just "Stereo" to get adequate L/M/R sound staging from the RCA analog audio outputs with DTS movies.
> 
> Other players may have a more 3-dimensional virtual surround sound on Dolby tracks as well. I believe the Sony only simulates 3.0 channels (L-front, R-front & rear). Others may be able to simulate left and right side and rear channels. So if you get a Sony, you may be better off using a receiver for the downmixing.
> 
> The S390 has pretty nice sound quality on it's analog outs though to my ears, even though it's virtual surround processing is not the best.
> 
> Virtual surround is sort of a legacy feature btw, so it's probably not the sort of thing that "Secrets" would cover in much depth, if at all.


Anode was asking about downmixing multichannel content for output to the players digital output in 2 channel format for playback on a 2 channel sound system.

Your response seems to discuss outputting 2 channel audio out of the analog outputs of the player and playing back on an audio system which simulates surround by processing those two channels into multi channel surround. These are two very different use scenarios. 

Ideally, you should use HDMI, optical or coaxial to send the discrete surround to your audio system instead of using the analog outs and processing with a matrix to output more channels. Under that use, it would be the AVR, not the player doing the virtual surround processing since the player only has left and right analog outs.


----------



## ADU

Thanks for the reply, Vampidemic.

FYI, I'm not using any special hardware or "surround" headphones downstream of the player to help simulate the surround effects. I'm just using the Sony S390's own virtual surround processing with a pair of off-the-shelf headphones. I'm not sure if the player's v-surround downmix would be the same via the digital output as it is on the RCA analog outputs. If it is the same, then a receiver might do a better job of downmixing because the player's built-in 2-channel v-surround capabilities seem rather limited and not that reliable with DTS tracks... at least not when using the analog outputs.

If all you want is a standard stereo 2-channel downmix (without virtual surround effects), the Sonys are fine for that.


----------



## Melissa2008B

Need to buy a new player with dual band - recommendations?


Hi everybody,


Background: I set up a wireless network here, that goes all around the house, with Comcast HSI ( high speed internet ) and recently upgraded to a dual band router. We have Netflix and enjoy streaming with it. One hitch though, is that the cordless phones and other neighborhood wireless modems are interfering with the 2.5 GHz band, which is why I upgraded to the dual band router, and I want to switch everything to 5 GHz now. ( completely quiet band here! Yes! ) 

We have blu ray players in two bedrooms here, one of which I want to replace. In one bedroom, we have a Panasonic DMP-BD60, an older model with no wireless, but it doesn't matter - we have a Roku 3 in there, so dual band should be fine on that. But this player does something that I want to AVOID when I get the new one for the other room. If we're watching a movie and accidentally hit Stop instead of the Pause button right next to it, it starts the fricking movie ALL over again, complete with top secret FBI warnings and any previews of movies that played 3 years ago!  


The other unit doesn't have a Roku but does have single band streaming built in - it's a Sony BDR-S5100 ( yeah, the stupid jewel top where we cant put anything on it, like the Joey ), so I want to replace THAT one with something dual band.  


So I'd like a recommendation for a lower cost player which is dual band but still highly rated, just not with all kinds of bells and whistles costing a lot. We don't have 3D or any of that. And if possible, something that avoids dumb protocols like starting the disc all over, if you hit the stop button. One thing I really don't care for with the Sony, is also that it has a short remote and the Netflix button is all the way at the back end, so I just about HAVE to hold it with 2 hands, to push that button, but it is a nice feature.


Thanks!


----------



## Drew Neilson

*Why is there variation in the picture quality of Blu-ray players?*

I'm shopping around for a new 3D Blu-ray player and although I've learned that in general there isn't much variation in the picture quality of Blu-ray players when they are playing Blu-ray discs, I don't understand why there is any variation AT ALL when an HDMI connection is used, since there is no digital-to-analog conversion happening; they simply take the digital data that exists on the Blu-ray disc, and send it to the AVR or TV via HDMI, right?

I understand that some players do a better job of upscaling DVDs than others, but upscaling is different matter.

Second, are there any 3D Blu-ray players that do a bit-for-bit, pixel-for-pixel perfect reproduction of the digital video data on the Blu-ray disc *without* using artificial enhancement? Ones that also, when it comes to audio, will either decode the multichannel audio on the disc (whether it is Dolby TrueHD or DTS HD-MA) and send it as LPCM, bit-for-bit perfect, via HDMI to an AVR; or, alternatively, stream the Dolby TrueHD, DTS HD-MA, or Dolby Atmos, bit-for-bit perfect, to an AVR via HDMI?

Optional: a player that also has the best streaming services built-in (Netflix, YouTube, Vudu, and possibly Crackle, Spotify, and CinemaNow)? Before I was looking at 3D Blu-ray players I was looking for a streaming media box that supports both 3D and 1080p24, and the only one I found was Sony's Google TV box, and I didn't want Google TV, so I decided to look at 3D Blu-ray players, since all(?) Blu-ray players support 1080p24, and since I don't have a Blu-ray player and it might be good to have one.

Optional: a player that has a backlit remote.


----------



## matonanjin

So what exactly is "dual core" and why do I need it? It sounds great  I understand dual core processor in a computer (sort of) but why would I need it in a Blu-ray player?


----------



## jinj

matonanjin said:


> So what exactly is "dual core" and why do I need it? It sounds great  I understand dual core processor in a computer (sort of) but why would I need it in a Blu-ray player?


It doesn't mean anything really, not without something to compare it to.

I use a Sony S5100, the interface is sooooooooooo slow, so maybe a second core would speed it up?


----------



## Vampidemic

Melissa2008B said:


> Need to buy a new player with dual band - recommendations?
> 
> 
> Hi everybody,
> 
> 
> Background: I set up a wireless network here, that goes all around the house, with Comcast HSI ( high speed internet ) and recently upgraded to a dual band router. We have Netflix and enjoy streaming with it. One hitch though, is that the cordless phones and other neighborhood wireless modems are interfering with the 2.5 GHz band, which is why I upgraded to the dual band router, and I want to switch everything to 5 GHz now. ( completely quiet band here! Yes! )
> 
> We have blu ray players in two bedrooms here, one of which I want to replace. In one bedroom, we have a Panasonic DMP-BD60, an older model with no wireless, but it doesn't matter - we have a Roku 3 in there, so dual band should be fine on that. But this player does something that I want to AVOID when I get the new one for the other room. If we're watching a movie and accidentally hit Stop instead of the Pause button right next to it, it starts the fricking movie ALL over again, complete with top secret FBI warnings and any previews of movies that played 3 years ago!
> 
> 
> The other unit doesn't have a Roku but does have single band streaming built in - it's a Sony BDR-S5100 ( yeah, the stupid jewel top where we cant put anything on it, like the Joey ), so I want to replace THAT one with something dual band.
> 
> 
> So I'd like a recommendation for a lower cost player which is dual band but still highly rated, just not with all kinds of bells and whistles costing a lot. We don't have 3D or any of that. And if possible, something that avoids dumb protocols like starting the disc all over, if you hit the stop button. One thing I really don't care for with the Sony, is also that it has a short remote and the Netflix button is all the way at the back end, so I just about HAVE to hold it with 2 hands, to push that button, but it is a nice feature.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Most players have crappy Wi-Fi radios and dual band is uncommon. Have you found any candidates that have it? A few years ago, there were several dual band models, but newer players in the lines I recall having that featured dropped the feature in subsequent model years, presumably to cut cost.

I would choose your players based on other criteria and move all of your 5 Ghz capable devices to 5 Ghz to reduce 2.4 Ghz traffic. You may also have some optimizations available on 2.4 Ghz (changing channel, etc.). If the Wi-Fi performance is still inadequate and a wired option is not feasible (Ethernet, MoCA or Powerline) look into Wi-Fi bridges to plug your player into your player's Ethernet port. You should get better performance this way, even compared to dual band players.


----------



## Melissa2008B

The more I look, the more I'm NOT finding dual band blu-ray players. A couple of Samsung models were SAID to have them, but further reviews said NOT. The FACT is, we have at least 6 neighborhood router / modem stations piggy backed on our 2.5 GHz band, and NONE on 5 GHz. Don't the blu-ray manufacturers recognize this, after ALL this time and people ASKING for it?

Meanwhile, it looks like I'll have to get a Roku 3 instead and keep my old single bang blu-ray, so the industry will lose the sale.


----------



## Melissa2008B

http://www.sfgate.com/technology/co...requency-to-fix-Blu-ray-streaming-4171523.php

"Luckily, you made the right move without knowing it by getting a dual-band router. Most Internet-ready Blu-ray players can use the 5 GHz band, which is far less susceptible to interference because few devices right now are compatible with it. In fact, router manufacturers recommend using 5 GHz for streaming movies. So change your DVD settings to connect via your router's 5 GHz band. I'm willing to bet that does the trick."

That's sure news to me. If it's true, they sure are keeping it a secret!


----------



## Melissa2008B

This might be one option. I imagine my Sony BDR-S5100 has a ethernet port - will check.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/996412-REG/tp_link_tl_wa890ea_n600_universal_dual_band.html


----------



## Drew Neilson

I know my last post was long, any many people might have skipped reading it because of its length, but if anyone can answer any of my questions, even if just the first one (the first paragraph), please help me!


----------



## wmcclain

Drew Neilson said:


> I know my last post was long, any many people might have skipped reading it because of its length, but if anyone can answer any of my questions, even if just the first one (the first paragraph), please help me!


I actually wrote you a detailed, informative reply in your original thread that got lost when your post was transferred here. A tragedy.

Try this: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...t-created-equal-blu-ray-player-benchmark.html

-Bill


----------



## teachsac

Bill,

I don't see a reply or post.

S~


----------



## ADU

Drew Neilson said:


> I'm shopping around for a new 3D Blu-ray player and although I've learned that in general there isn't much variation in the picture quality of Blu-ray players when they are playing Blu-ray discs, I don't understand why there is any variation AT ALL when an HDMI connection is used, since there is no digital-to-analog conversion happening; they simply take the digital data that exists on the Blu-ray disc, and send it to the AVR or TV via HDMI, right?


I'm surprised Chris H. hasn't chimed in on this. Here are two articles from Secrets on the above subject though (since Bill's original answer went kaput, and the link in this thread is now broken)...

The Secrets Blu-ray Player HDMI Benchmark - Part I

The first page in the above article explains why it is not possible for any player (including Oppos) to transfer video directly from a Blu-ray disc to a display as originally encoded. It has to do with differences in color spaces and sub-sampling supported by the two devices. The best you can hope for is accurate YCbCr 4:2:0 to 4:2:2, 4:4:4, or RGB conversion.

And this quote from a SpectraCal rep explains why accurate color from a player is important if you want your display correctly adjusted...



The Secrets Blu-ray Player HDMI Benchmark - Part I said:


> "if you rely on your optical player (Blu-ray or DVD) as your primary source and you use it to generate reference test patterns from a pattern disc to calibrate your display(s), there is no guarantee you will end up seeing the content as it was originally intended. This is due to the possibility that you will have improper source decoding and perceivable deltaE in output levels. If this occurs, your entire video chain including the display will not be calibrated properly and the quality of the original content will be lost."


The Secrets Blu-ray Player HDMI Benchmark - Part 2

The follow-up article demonstrates how a calibration can go wrong due to incorrect color output in your source device (e.g. BD player). Very interesting read (if you're a HT geek).

The last time I went shopping for a BD player 1-2 years ago, just about all the players I tested were outputting incorrect colors in their RGB modes. Sony subsequently fixed the issue on my S390 (and their other players, I assume) in a firmware update.

Accurate RGB output was important to me at the time, because my older 2002 Sony CRT would not accept YCbCr signals on it's DVI-HDCP input. So RGB was the only way to send 1080i to the TV from a BD player.

I did not have an accurate way of testing the S390's YCbCr output at the time, but have since confirmed that it's correct using the Red Only, Green Only and Blue Only modes on a couple Samsung plasma displays.

The reasons why there are errors/inaccuracies in the color output of video players, receivers, etc. are myriad btw, and not just related to color space conversion. If you want the real answer to that question, you'd have to ask each individual mfr... though I doubt most would give a coherent answer.


----------



## neo_2009

I'm trying to decide if i should go for the cheapest Blu-ray available, or if i should spend a little more.
The Sony s1200 has almost everything i need, and its PQ should be identical to its older brothers.
The Sony s4200 has one more feature i want, an web browser, but i dont know if its usable (my mede8er 600x already has an web browser, i'm wondering if the Sony is better).

I could also get an yamaha bds-473 for a little more. I like the yamaha due to its better build quality.
I can get (i'm form Europe) the Sony 1200 (90$), 4200 (120$), yamaha 473 (160$).

I'm trying to decide :
1 - If i go with the Sony, does the Web browser of the 4200 worth 30$ more?
2 - If the build quality of the yamaha is worth 70$ more.

As it's a BR player, build quality isnt very important so i'm tempted by the Sony's ...


----------



## giantsx6

Hows it going, looking for a blu-ray player that is quiet and fast, also I will be using a lot of burned discs and want a player that won't have an issue running them. It doesn't have to be near 300, it could be 150,200 etc. I was looking at the Sony BDP-S6200 but not sure how good it is. Thanks, appreciate it


----------



## Makav3li

I have a Panasonic VT60 that I use an old Insignia NS-WBRDVD player. The VT60 can do 3D and in general I think it's time for an upgrade. One thing I have really appreciated about the Insignia player is its ability to play a variety of media files off of USB (mkv, avi, mp4, etc.). I also originally bough it for use with a dumb tv and used the netflix streaming ability. The VT60 has it's own built in apps so I don't need a player specifically for them. I would like to keep the media playback functionality.

I've done some quick searching on this forum to find a good bang for the buck player that will handle these requirements. I've somewhat settled on the Sony BDP-S6200 as a good option. My question for you more knowledgeable people is, is this one of the better or best options on the market? Or have I missed something? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mdavej

Lots of questions today.


neo_2009 said:


> I'm trying to decide if i should go for the cheapest Blu-ray available, or if i should spend a little more.
> The Sony s1200 has almost everything i need, and its PQ should be identical to its older brothers.
> The Sony s4200 has one more feature i want, an web browser, but i dont know if its usable (my mede8er 600x already has an web browser, i'm wondering if the Sony is better).
> 
> I could also get an yamaha bds-473 for a little more. I like the yamaha due to its better build quality.
> I can get (i'm form Europe) the Sony 1200 (90$), 4200 (120$), yamaha 473 (160$).
> 
> I'm trying to decide :
> 1 - If i go with the Sony, does the Web browser of the 4200 worth 30$ more?
> 2 - If the build quality of the yamaha is worth 70$ more.
> 
> As it's a BR player, build quality isnt very important so i'm tempted by the Sony's ...


The browser on sony players is worthless. So save your money.

Build quality worth is your call. My TV and laptop are plastic, so a plastic BD player doesn't bother me.

The 1200 does not have wifi or 3D, as far as I know, at least my 1100 doesn't.



giantsx6 said:


> Hows it going, looking for a blu-ray player that is quiet and fast, also I will be using a lot of burned discs and want a player that won't have an issue running them. It doesn't have to be near 300, it could be 150,200 etc. I was looking at the Sony BDP-S6200 but not sure how good it is. Thanks, appreciate it


I've had the best luck playing burned discs with Panny, not Sony. Others may have different experiences.



Makav3li said:


> I have a Panasonic VT60 that I use an old Insignia NS-WBRDVD player. The VT60 can do 3D and in general I think it's time for an upgrade. One thing I have really appreciated about the Insignia player is its ability to play a variety of media files off of USB (mkv, avi, mp4, etc.). I also originally bough it for use with a dumb tv and used the netflix streaming ability. The VT60 has it's own built in apps so I don't need a player specifically for them. I would like to keep the media playback functionality.
> 
> I've done some quick searching on this forum to find a good bang for the buck player that will handle these requirements. I've somewhat settled on the Sony BDP-S6200 as a good option. My question for you more knowledgeable people is, is this one of the better or best options on the market? Or have I missed something? Any help would be appreciated.


If you are in the US, Sony won't play avi (Divx anyway), but you can spoof the file headers and make them look like Xvid. It's much easier to use DLNA than USB, in my opinion. The 6200 seems like vast overkill for your requirements (you need 4k upscaling and rare audio formats?). Cheap players give you the most bang for the buck. Expensive ones give you slightly more bang for a lot more buck.


----------



## giantsx6

Mdavej what about Samsung? Also what Panasonic do you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## Makav3li

mdavej said:


> If you are in the US, Sony won't play avi (Divx anyway), but you can spoof the file headers and make them look like Xvid. It's much easier to use DLNA than USB, in my opinion. The 6200 seems like vast overkill for your requirements (you need 4k upscaling and rare audio formats?). Cheap players give you the most bang for the buck. Expensive ones give you slightly more bang for a lot more buck.


I understand where you're coming from. In your opinion, what is a better option that has support for mkv, avi, mp4, etc., DLNA, and 3D blu-ray support? I thought 4k might be useful because I will probably keep the player for a long time and 4k adoption may pick up in the next few years. Appreciate your help.


----------



## Apostate

neo_2009 said:


> I'm trying to decide :
> 1 - If i go with the Sony, does the Web browser of the 4200 worth 30$ more?
> 2 - If the build quality of the yamaha is worth 70$ more.


1. No, unless you need wifi that 4200 offers. 
2. No, quality of internal component is more important than how robust or heavy the unit is.


----------



## lind777

*Blu-Ray Player's MP4 Playback Capability using USB Connection*

I would like to purchase a Blu-Ray player and will mostly use it to playback movies that I Handbraked to MP4 format. Does anyone have feedback on Blu-Ray or DVD players which do the best job with MP4s? Menu structure for searching via remote is important as well. Thanks.


----------



## themeridian

*Best bluray player next to Oppo for DVD upscaling?*

I went dumpster diving on Google, and after all the sifting it appears the LG BP540 is likely the next best thing to an Oppo for playing DVDs without artifacts. My only concern is that there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of objective confirmation of that; just a bunch of mixed anecdotal comments on amazon, etc..


Wish I could afford an Oppo, but right now I hit my fiscal reality cap in the $100-$150 range.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Vampidemic

themeridian said:


> I went dumpster diving on Google, and after all the sifting it appears the LG BP540 is likely the next best thing to an Oppo for playing DVDs without artifacts. My only concern is that there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of objective confirmation of that; just a bunch of mixed anecdotal comments on amazon, etc..
> 
> Wish I could afford an Oppo, but right now I hit my fiscal reality cap in the $100-$150 range.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


My last two LG players had persistent issues with buggy software updates and the drive mechanism in one player started failing just after a year of use. LG tends to have fairly broad file format support, but they don't have a reputation for quality so I would suggest staying away.

I'm not sure what you're after when you suggest you're having trouble finding objective information about DVD upscaling. Upscaling 'quality' is a subjective measurement. The player is multiplying pixels to increase the resolution of the image. This will either make the image pixelated or blurry, depending on how the resampling is handled (the player cannot magically add detail that was not captured and encoded on the disc so it will never compare to an HD image). However, you may want to look for a player that allows you to adjust sharpness and/or other image processing controls that allow you to optimize upscaling operations to suit your taste.


----------



## themeridian

Vampidemic said:


> I'm not sure what you're after when you suggest you're having trouble finding objective information about DVD upscaling. Upscaling 'quality' is a subjective measurement. The player is multiplying pixels to increase the resolution of the image. This will either make the image pixelated or blurry, depending on how the resampling is handled (the player cannot magically add detail that was not captured and encoded on the disc so it will never compare to an HD image). However, you may want to look for a player that allows you to adjust sharpness and/or other image processing controls that allow you to optimize upscaling operations to suit your taste.


 
I apologize for the confusion. I was having trouble finding corroborating evidence for the BP450's upscaling capabilities in particular. I certainly wasn't having trouble finding info on DVD upscaling in general. Quite the opposite, in fact.


For whatever reason, my eyes love to home in on upscaling artifacts. I can get so distracted by the artifacts that it starts ruining the movie experience. My goal is (was?) to find a bluray player in the $150-ish range with upscaling capabilities as close to the Oppo as I can get without having to get the Oppo. That may be a pipe dream, but since the BP450 seemed to have at least one informed recommendation I thought I'd follow up and ask the question here.

Out of curiosity, are there any particular manufacturers/models that allow discrete control of the upscaling parameters as you mentioned?


----------



## mdavej

Get an old Toshiba HD DVD player. It'll be super cheap and has the best upconversion I've seen outside of Oppo. Get any cheap player you like for BD.

But don't get your hopes up. Even the best can't work miracles. You'll still get artifacts no matter what.


----------



## Gerryh

Hi. I need a recommendation. I have an Oppo 103 for my main HT set up and am looking for a BD for a second HT. Space in the component cabinet is tight so I would like something thinner than the Oppo. My most important considerations are:
--upconversion for DVD's
--streaming for Netflix and Pandora
--best audio section I can get. 


I have been reading here about the Sony's, Panny's, LG, Pio. Seems like the best for the buck is the older Sony 790. The TV is a VT60 and Receiver is Marantz 7007.


Thanks for your help


----------



## theperkolator

*Vertical/upright/wall-mount blu-ray players?*

Hello,
I am trying to locate a vertical/upright wall-mount blu-ray player to upgrade my inlaw's TV setup.

Last year my inlaws moved into a house they had built. They had me wall-mount a new 55" Samsung, high up in their living room about 6.5-7ft off the ground (lofted ceiling). They had enough sense to request an electrical outlet be installed where the TV was going, but failed to think of adding anything else. This is likely because they live in the country and only use HD antenna for TV service (it's actually not that bad), but they could have at least thought to have A/V plates installed for a future dvd player since they knew they wanted a sleek look.

Fast forward a year, they've been satisfied with their HDTV + antenna eek, but now they watch our 14 month old son on a daily basis and he's starting to watch movies regularly - so now I need to find a solution. Tearing up the brand new walls to install A/V wall plates is out of the question and doesn't really have logical routing either due to location of TV in the lofted room (no attic above) vs nearest cabinet/closet to house the electronics. In the position they keep the TV, there is about 10" space behind it. I thought of just putting a compact player on a small shelf behind the tv, but this is a last resort - they would rather manually plug/unplug a player each time they use it, and have the wires hang 7ft below the tv 

I looked online hoping there would be tons of current info out there, since it seems most households have upgraded to wall-mount TVs in the past 10yrs...but there just doesn't seem to be much support at all! Guessing this is because all the accessories are still horizontal? 

I am aware of Playstations having this capability, but it's kinda out of my price range and not something too user-friendly to someone who doesn't even have a cell phone...and it would literally NEVER be used to play games. I did see 2-3 blu-ray players that have the vertical capability, but they also seem overpriced for this type of situation, and questionable reliability since there are so few reviews available. I am looking more for the under $100 player if it's possible.

Any help is appreciated.
Thanks!
Brian


----------



## JazzGuyy

Samsung made one at one point in time but I don't think that model is available any more. There never seemed to be much demand for them. I doubt you will find what you want on the market. Maybe you can find a used one. The problem then is that there may not be firmware support for an older player and some new discs won't play.


----------



## Fuelrush

I need help finding a BD player.

I need:
Irule Control via IP (no IR)
3D
Low Cost $200ish?
I prefer Amazon unless I can get a deal elsewhere.

It will be in a theater room paired with

Denon X4000
Benq w1070

Currently using an early PS3 which has been fine but i want more seamless iRule Control via IP.


----------



## Vampidemic

themeridian said:


> Out of curiosity, are there any particular manufacturers/models that allow discrete control of the upscaling parameters as you mentioned?



Sony holds out most of their picture controls for their top models so the ones I own (BDP- S590) don't have this. I know the BDP-S790 and BDP-S6200 have advanced picture controls, but I haven't used them. The 6200 manual makes it sound like there are smoothing and noise reduction on and off settings which may do the trick.

My old LG players had a sharpness slider with variable settings, but again, I would not recommend those players, especially because they're several years old.


----------



## mdavej

Fuelrush said:


> I need help finding a BD player.
> 
> I need:
> Irule Control via IP (no IR)
> 3D
> Low Cost $200ish?
> I prefer Amazon unless I can get a deal elsewhere.
> 
> It will be in a theater room paired with
> 
> Denon X4000
> Benq w1070
> 
> Currently using an early PS3 which has been fine but i want more seamless iRule Control via IP.


IIRC, iRule IP control works on Sony (double check iRule site to confirm). Closest model to your price target is 6200, although 5200 also meets your requirements for much less money. My Sony plays very nicely with my Denon.


----------



## Apostate

Gerryh said:


> Seems like the best for the buck is the older Sony 790.


The current Sony S6200 is supposed to be equivalent to Sony 790 picture-wise.


----------



## teachsac

It's a lot faster than the S790. Plus the X200 series supports NF 3D whereas the S790 does not. I'd go with the newer model over the 790 since you do not need to run dual HDMI for audio and video.

S~


----------



## Apostate

themeridian said:


> I apologize for the confusion. I was having trouble finding corroborating evidence for the BP450's upscaling capabilities in particular.


If LG BP540 is anything like LG models from past two years, the DVD upscaling is decidedly mediocre and average at best. My opinion is from owning two LG players. LG's were worse than Sony's (excluding top model S790 and S6200/7200) which is saying a lot.


----------



## Selden Ball

theperkolator said:


> Hello,
> I am trying to locate a vertical/upright wall-mount blu-ray player to upgrade my inlaw's TV setup.
> [...]
> Any help is appreciated.
> Thanks!
> Brian


You might try a standard player tipped on its side. You'd have to provide a (narrow) shelf for it, though.

My experience with tray DVD drives in desktop computers is that they usually work fine when on their sides, with the tray in a vertical instead of horizontal position. So long as the disc doesn't fall out before the tray closes, of course.  Once the tray has gone in, the disc is clamped tightly in position before it spins up, so orientation doesn't matter at that point.


----------



## Jamo8

Ok guys, before I pull the trigger buying the Oppo, I need a bit of advice.

I'm planning to buy either the Oppo-103 or Oppo-103Darbee edition. Before I pull the trigger, is it day & night difference between them ?

I have Sony 55es projector and Onkyo TX-NR1010 AVR, if that matters. 

Also, since the oppo has dual hdmi output ,I'm thinking to configure like this, *Option 1*hdmi 1 output goes directly to projector and hdmi 2 output goes to AVR. *Option 2* just hdmi 1 output to avr and Avr output to projector . Any advantage going with option 1 ?

Also, sorry if these questions asked before. I can't be bothered to go thru 555 pages.


----------



## Takayama1962

OK, I think I am in the right thread. I have only posted a few times, and I suspect I have done so in the wrong forums a couple of times. Anyway...

Yes, I _think_ I am looking for help deciding which Blu-Ray player to buy, but before I ask that basic question, I think I need an education. I just don't know enough (really much of anything) about the capabilities of today's Blu-Ray players, and I can't seem to find the threads that would answer my questions. Can someone please point me towards discussions that answer the following questions?

1. Are most Blu-Ray players backwards compatible? By which I mean, can they play media files that are encoded in other formats besides the Blu-Ray standard? I have many files on my computer in various formats, essentially .avi and .mp4. Can a typical Blu-Ray player do this?

2. I understand that most players these days support WiFi to a LAN. Can a Blu-Ray player play back media resident on another device connected to the LAN? My WiFi _is_ broadband, and pretty fast. Are there typically quality or bandwidth issues when playing back media in this way? What are the typical file type limitations? Does the media file need to be in a container, as if it were burned on a disk? Or can players read the supported file types as they are?

3. I also understand that most players support playback from a USB storage device. What are the limitations and/or requirements?

If anyone would like to reply directly to these questions, I would be grateful. I would be equally grateful, however, for links to discussions that address these issues. I am having trouble finding threads addressing my very basic questions.

Once I understand better the capabilities of today's Blu-Ray players, I can begin to figure out which player I should choose.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## mdavej

Takayama1962 said:


> OK, I think I am in the right thread. I have only posted a few times, and I suspect I have done so in the wrong forums a couple of times. Anyway...
> 
> Yes, I _think_ I am looking for help deciding which Blu-Ray player to buy, but before I ask that basic question, I think I need an education. I just don't know enough (really much of anything) about the capabilities of today's Blu-Ray players, and I can't seem to find the threads that would answer my questions. Can someone please point me towards discussions that answer the following questions?
> 
> 1. Are most Blu-Ray players backwards compatible? By which I mean, can they play media files that are encoded in other formats besides the Blu-Ray standard? I have many files on my computer in various formats, essentially .avi and .mp4. Can a typical Blu-Ray player do this?


Not really. Each has limits. LG and Samsung probably support the most, Sony is in the middle, Panasonic the worst. US/Euro models also have different file capabilities due to different licensing, i.e., Divx is rarely supported in the US, but Xvid is.



> 2. I understand that most players these days support WiFi to a LAN. Can a Blu-Ray player play back media resident on another device connected to the LAN? My WiFi _is_ broadband, and pretty fast. Are there typically quality or bandwidth issues when playing back media in this way? What are the typical file type limitations? Does the media file need to be in a container, as if it were burned on a disk? Or can players read the supported file types as they are?


Wifi streaming usually works fine. DLNA is best since any necessary transcoding on the fly is handled by your server. Otherwise players can be very picky and need a container, not a disc structure, and not ISO, and not network shares.



> 3. I also understand that most players support playback from a USB storage device. What are the limitations and/or requirements?


Depends on the player. Some support only a few file types and sizes. Others support many.

My advice: Get a disc player for discs and a streaming box like WDTV or a PC for files. You'll have the broadest file support that way, no compromises.


----------



## mdavej

Jamo8 said:


> Ok guys, before I pull the trigger buying the Oppo, I need a bit of advice.
> 
> I'm planning to buy either the Oppo-103 or Oppo-103Darbee edition. Before I pull the trigger, is it day & night difference between them ?
> 
> I have Sony 55es projector and Onkyo TX-NR1010 AVR, if that matters.
> 
> Also, since the oppo has dual hdmi output ,I'm thinking to configure like this, *Option 1*hdmi 1 output goes directly to projector and hdmi 2 output goes to AVR. *Option 2* just hdmi 1 output to avr and Avr output to projector . Any advantage going with option 1 ?
> 
> Also, sorry if these questions asked before. I can't be bothered to go thru 555 pages.


Since your time is more valuable than mine, here's something to get you going 

Nobody can tell you in a few sentences if Darbee is for you. Gotta do your homework and decide for yourself.

No advantage whatsoever to option 1 unless your AVR can't pass 3D.

This site and Google have great search capabilities. There's no need to read every word ever posted.


----------



## teachsac

Jamo8 said:


> Ok guys, before I pull the trigger buying the Oppo, I need a bit of advice.
> 
> I'm planning to buy either the Oppo-103 or Oppo-103Darbee edition. Before I pull the trigger, is it day & night difference between them ?
> 
> I have Sony 55es projector and Onkyo TX-NR1010 AVR, if that matters.
> 
> Also, since the oppo has dual hdmi output ,I'm thinking to configure like this, *Option 1*hdmi 1 output goes directly to projector and hdmi 2 output goes to AVR. *Option 2* just hdmi 1 output to avr and Avr output to projector . Any advantage going with option 1 ?
> 
> Also, sorry if these questions asked before. I can't be bothered to go thru 555 pages.


That question has been addressed many times in the Oppo threads. The search function should find you a wide variety of answers. Some like it. Some don't.


S~


----------



## teachsac

Takayama1962 said:


> OK, I think I am in the right thread. I have only posted a few times, and I suspect I have done so in the wrong forums a couple of times. Anyway...
> 
> Yes, I _think_ I am looking for help deciding which Blu-Ray player to buy, but before I ask that basic question, I think I need an education. I just don't know enough (really much of anything) about the capabilities of today's Blu-Ray players, and I can't seem to find the threads that would answer my questions. Can someone please point me towards discussions that answer the following questions?
> 
> 1. Are most Blu-Ray players backwards compatible? By which I mean, can they play media files that are encoded in other formats besides the Blu-Ray standard? I have many files on my computer in various formats, essentially .avi and .mp4. Can a typical Blu-Ray player do this?
> 
> 2. I understand that most players these days support WiFi to a LAN. Can a Blu-Ray player play back media resident on another device connected to the LAN? My WiFi _is_ broadband, and pretty fast. Are there typically quality or bandwidth issues when playing back media in this way? What are the typical file type limitations? Does the media file need to be in a container, as if it were burned on a disk? Or can players read the supported file types as they are?
> 
> 3. I also understand that most players support playback from a USB storage device. What are the limitations and/or requirements?
> 
> If anyone would like to reply directly to these questions, I would be grateful. I would be equally grateful, however, for links to discussions that address these issues. I am having trouble finding threads addressing my very basic questions.
> 
> Once I understand better the capabilities of today's Blu-Ray players, I can begin to figure out which player I should choose.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


 Dave really couldn't have put it any better. I would add that Oppo is probably the best streamer of various file types. Like Dave also said, if you are a serious streamer, many of us use a dedicated device for each. Much better file support. There's a forum for that type of support.


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/39-networking-media-servers-content-streaming/


S~


----------



## Takayama1962

mdavej said:


> ...My advice: Get a disc player for discs and a streaming box like WDTV or a PC for files. You'll have the broadest file support that way, no compromises.


Ah, OK! You're going to laugh, but I never knew that these devices even existed. Now that I have read up on this technology, I can see that I don't need a Blu-Ray player...or a DVD player...at all. I just need to be able to stream.

Now the question is, which device? When I read reviews, the lion's share of the descriptions deal with how many services the box can access and how well it does so. I don't currently need access to _any_ service. That may change over time, but right now I just want to be able to stream the media that is already on my computer.

mdavej, you recommended the WD TV by Western Digital. Is that the best choice for playing back media stored on a file server? Cnet gives the Roku 3 the highest marks, but then says it is not the best choice for precisely what I want to do. So which _is_ the best choice?

Opinions on the WD TV? Other recommendations?

Thanks again!


----------



## Takayama1962

teachsac said:


> Dave really couldn't have put it any better. I would add that Oppo is probably the best streamer of various file types. Like Dave also said, if you are a serious streamer, many of us use a dedicated device for each. Much better file support. There's a forum for that type of support.
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/39-networking-media-servers-content-streaming/
> 
> 
> S~


Thank you teachsac! I will read some threads in that forum. If you were in my shoes:

A. Don't need a Blu-Ray player, just a streaming box
B. Will use the device almost entirely to play media files that I have stored on my computer

Is there a device that you would recommend? I've just been to the Oppo site, and I see that they make and sell some very fine Blu-Ray players, but apparently no streaming devices. Since I have just learned that I don't _need_ a player, it doesn't look like Oppo is the right call for me.


----------



## wmcclain

Jamo8 said:


> Ok guys, before I pull the trigger buying the Oppo, I need a bit of advice.
> 
> I'm planning to buy either the Oppo-103 or Oppo-103Darbee edition. Before I pull the trigger, is it day & night difference between them ?


Night & Day: that's almost never the case when choosing between players. Darbee is a subtle effect when used properly.

Do you calibrate your display? That will make a bigger difference than swapping players.



> I have Sony 55es projector and Onkyo TX-NR1010 AVR, if that matters.


Projector owners are among the biggest fans of Darbee.



> Also, since the oppo has dual hdmi output ,I'm thinking to configure like this, *Option 1*hdmi 1 output goes directly to projector and hdmi 2 output goes to AVR. *Option 2* just hdmi 1 output to avr and Avr output to projector . Any advantage going with option 1 ?


Option 1 is for people who want 3D but have an AVR that won't pass HDMI 1.4. Sending audio only to the receiver solves that.

Else: option 2.

-Bill


----------



## mdavej

Takayama1962 said:


> Ah, OK! You're going to laugh, but I never knew that these devices even existed. Now that I have read up on this technology, I can see that I don't need a Blu-Ray player...or a DVD player...at all. I just need to be able to stream.
> 
> Now the question is, which device? When I read reviews, the lion's share of the descriptions deal with how many services the box can access and how well it does so. I don't currently need access to _any_ service. That may change over time, but right now I just want to be able to stream the media that is already on my computer.
> 
> mdavej, you recommended the WD TV by Western Digital. Is that the best choice for playing back media stored on a file server? Cnet gives the Roku 3 the highest marks, but then says it is not the best choice for precisely what I want to do. So which _is_ the best choice?
> 
> Opinions on the WD TV? Other recommendations?
> 
> Thanks again!


These questions belong in a different thread, perhaps here:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/39-networking-media-servers-content-streaming/

I'm no expert on file streamers and know the WDTV only by reputation. Roku is a different animal. No USB port and heavy reliance on a transcoding server. It's mainly for Netflix and other services. I'm not saying you can't make it work. It's just going to work differently and have different server requirements. I've heard that Plex and MB3 work very well on Roku and stream just about anything, albeit at reduced quality at times.

Good luck.


----------



## Takayama1962

mdavej said:


> These questions belong in a different thread, perhaps here:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/39-networking-media-servers-content-streaming/
> 
> I'm no expert on file streamers and know the WDTV only by reputation. Roku is a different animal. No USB port and heavy reliance on a transcoding server. It's mainly for Netflix and other services. I'm not saying you can't make it work. It's just going to work differently and have different server requirements. I've heard that Plex and MB3 work very well on Roku and stream just about anything, albeit at reduced quality at times.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you for the correction. I will start a new thread in the forum you recommend I hope to get enough information to actually set up the system I want and need.

I already have gotten a lot of good info here, and I thank everyone who has replied. I apologize for putting this in the wrong thread.


----------



## rdh86

Hey, just another guy lookin for some help finding the right bluray player.
Features I'm looking for: 3D support, wifi or wired is fine, 1080/24p DD+ netflix support (the feature i'm having the most trouble tracking down)
Looking to keep it under $200 CDN is possible, thanks!


----------



## mdavej

rdh86 said:


> Hey, just another guy lookin for some help finding the right bluray player.
> Features I'm looking for: 3D support, wifi or wired is fine, 1080/24p DD+ netflix support (the feature i'm having the most trouble tracking down)
> Looking to keep it under $200 CDN is possible, thanks!


Yep, 24p netflix is the tough part. I've read Panny has it, but you'll need to confirm. Otherwise, that's a rare feature.


----------



## Fuelrush

Originally Posted by Fuelrush 
I need help finding a BD player.

I need:
Irule Control via IP (no IR)
3D
Low Cost $200ish?
I prefer Amazon unless I can get a deal elsewhere.

It will be in a theater room paired with

Denon X4000
Benq w1070

Currently using an early PS3 which has been fine but i want more seamless iRule Control via IP.



mdavej said:


> IIRC, iRule IP control works on Sony (double check iRule site to confirm). Closest model to your price target is 6200, although 5200 also meets your requirements for much less money. My Sony plays very nicely with my Denon.


Any other thoughts? Am I pretty well covered with other features with this player? As far as how well it plays a bluray? I just don't want to later regret not throwing more money down for something later. I've got extras like netflix covered.


----------



## mdavej

Fuelrush said:


> Any other thoughts? Am I pretty well covered with other features with this player? As far as how well it plays a bluray? I just don't want to later regret not throwing more money down for something later. I've got extras like netflix covered.


I don't understand what you're asking. Every player plays bluray pretty much the same. So that's not really ever an issue. The only differentiator in your case is whether it's works with iRule over IP, which I'm pretty certain it does. The iRule website has a list so you can confirm. If you see any other brands on the list you're curious about, post back. Are you saying you don't want another Sony because it's too cheap. If that's your concern, get the 7200. It's very expensive. But it plays bluray the same as a $40 or a $400 player. What you're buying in expensive players is features and aesthetics, not bluray performance, generally. Yes, there are tiny differences, but none worth several hundred dollars, IMO.


----------



## Fuelrush

mdavej said:


> I don't understand what you're asking. Every player plays bluray pretty much the same. So that's not really ever an issue. The only differentiator in your case is whether it's works with iRule over IP, which I'm pretty certain it does. The iRule website has a list so you can confirm. If you see any other brands on the list you're curious about, post back. Are you saying you don't want another Sony because it's too cheap. If that's your concern, get the 7200. It's very expensive. But it plays bluray the same as a $40 or a $400 player. What you're buying in expensive players is features and aesthetics, not bluray performance, generally. Yes, there are tiny differences, but none worth several hundred dollars, IMO.


That's exactly what I wanted to know. With the projector and receiver there was always some extra feature to make it look or sound better. Good to know playback is fairly standard. Thanks!


----------



## blakflag

*EZ Blu-Ray player for Mom*

Hi all,

Searching for recommendations for an Easy, foolproof and hopefully cheap Blu-Ray player for my mom, who is in a nursing home. She does not have the luxury of streaming video and I have ordered her a bunch of nature Blu-Ray.

Looking for something REGION-FREE (considering a lot of nature shows are UK), that just works on anything you throw at it, with minimally confusing controls. As long as it outputs HDMI, the fewer features the better. The best would be something that simply plays as soon as you insert the disk.

I have not kept up with BluRay technology since I have long ago gone to the dark side (streaming video)

Thanks for any model recommendations. I'll probably purchase via Amazon if that matters.


----------



## krozman

Hey, I'm probably going to be buying a new AVR, the Denon X4100W soonish. I have a standard Plasma 50" TV and I'm not going to be buying 4k or anything. I'm looking for a blu ray player that has two HDMI outputs, one for the receiver and one for the TV. I don't want to ever have issues with HDMI pass through no matter how new my tech is.






I know I can get a Sony BDP under $100. Is there a blu ray player out there that has that extra output and doesn't sacrifice quality at all?


----------



## teachsac

Most are dropping dual outputs. I have had zero issues running one HDMI cable from my Sony through my Denon receiver and out to my TV. Never had an issue with my Panasonics, either. Never had a problem running through a Marantz, either. The only receiver I've ever had HDMI handshake issues with is Pioneer.


S~


----------



## mdavej

blakflag said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Searching for recommendations for an Easy, foolproof and hopefully cheap Blu-Ray player for my mom, who is in a nursing home. She does not have the luxury of streaming video and I have ordered her a bunch of nature Blu-Ray.
> 
> Looking for something REGION-FREE (considering a lot of nature shows are UK), that just works on anything you throw at it, with minimally confusing controls. As long as it outputs HDMI, the fewer features the better. The best would be something that simply plays as soon as you insert the disk.
> 
> I have not kept up with BluRay technology since I have long ago gone to the dark side (streaming video)
> 
> Thanks for any model recommendations. I'll probably purchase via Amazon if that matters.


Region free is usually pretty expensive unless you're willing to do some hardware or software hacks yourself. Odds are those programs themselves aren't region locked anyway. I'd try one on your own player to confirm. If they work, then you don't need a region free player.

Check out this thread for more:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-blu-ray-players/1449515-region-free-blu-ray-player-discussion.html


----------



## Nodscene

*Options to replace Oppo BDP-83*

I'm having some financial difficulties so I was thinking of selling or trading/plus cash for my Oppo. I have a media player already so I don't care about that but would like some decent streaming options as I suprisingly don't have anything along those lines. Hopefully something that would do Netflix at 720p. If it makes a difference I'm in Canada. 

What players should I be looking at? I don't care too much about SD upconversion as I don't really play DVD's anymore and I only have 1 SACD so that's not entirely necessary although nice to have. Anyone know what a used Oppo 83 in great shape would go for? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bob Pariseau

^ Your best bet would be to post this in the Help Me Choose a Blu-ray Player sticky thread here, as that's where folks hang out who like to opine on such stuff.
--Bob


----------



## mdavej

Nodscene said:


> I'm having some financial difficulties so I was thinking of selling or trading/plus cash for my Oppo. I have a media player already so I don't care about that but would like some decent streaming options as I suprisingly don't have anything along those lines. Hopefully something that would do Netflix at 720p. If it makes a difference I'm in Canada.
> 
> What players should I be looking at? I don't care too much about SD upconversion as I don't really play DVD's anymore and I only have 1 SACD so that's not entirely necessary although nice to have. Anyone know what a used Oppo 83 in great shape would go for?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


In the US, a used Sony 1100 is around $25 and would do everything you asked and more. If you need wifi, then another $10 will get you a 3100.

On ebay, Oppo 83's are going for $200-$400, or closer to $500 if region-free.


----------



## Nodscene

Thanks for moving the thread to the proper place. 

I posted the advice as I know I read there are cheaper models now that have about as good as a picture as the Oppo but there were specific ones to look for. Not everything under $100 is created equal. I forgot to mention that I would love to be able to make it region free. That's pretty high on my list so that should be taken into account.

mdavej, thanks for the suggestion. Is there any reason you chose those particular Sony's? Is there anything I should be looking for in a BR player and things to watch out for?

Thanks all.

Edit: WiFi isn't a necessity either as I have a data run. It will also be less than $100 as the point is to sell my Oppo 83, buy a new player and have some money left. I'd also prefer a player that isn't slow when accessing apps etc. That can be frustrating in day to day usage. One can hope anyways 

Just to recap on what I'd like in order of importance for the most part...

Netflix streaming in HD (other useful streaming services would be nice as well but not sure how much use they would get)
Fast navigation and loading
Colour accuracy would be nice if that doesn't take the price to Oppo levels
SACD/DVD-A
Region free bluray (non hardware if possible)
3D would be nice for future use as I plan on eventually getting a W1070
DVD's will be played but quality conversion is not a huge factor if that gets in the way of any of the above
I don't need WiFi as I will be connecting it directly
Bang for the buck is king 
I really don't mind if it's an older model. Hopefully I'll be able to find it on Ebay or Kijiji (think Craigslist)


----------



## mdavej

Nodscene said:


> Thanks for moving the thread to the proper place.
> 
> I posted the advice as I know I read there are cheaper models now that have about as good as a picture as the Oppo but there were specific ones to look for. Not everything under $100 is created equal. I forgot to mention that I would love to be able to make it region free. That's pretty high on my list so that should be taken into account.
> 
> mdavej, thanks for the suggestion. Is there any reason you chose those particular Sony's? Is there anything I should be looking for in a BR player and things to watch out for?
> 
> Thanks all.
> 
> Edit: WiFi isn't a necessity either as I have a data run. It will also be less than $100 as the point is to sell my Oppo 83, buy a new player and have some money left. I'd also prefer a player that isn't slow when accessing apps etc. That can be frustrating in day to day usage. One can hope anyways
> 
> Just to recap on what I'd like in order of importance for the most part...
> 
> Netflix streaming in HD (other useful streaming services would be nice as well but not sure how much use they would get)
> Fast navigation and loading
> Colour accuracy would be nice if that doesn't take the price to Oppo levels
> SACD/DVD-A
> Region free bluray (non hardware if possible)
> 3D would be nice for future use as I plan on eventually getting a W1070
> DVD's will be played but quality conversion is not a huge factor if that gets in the way of any of the above
> I don't need WiFi as I will be connecting it directly
> Bang for the buck is king
> I really don't mind if it's an older model. Hopefully I'll be able to find it on Ebay or Kijiji (think Craigslist)


In that case (region-free, SACD/DVD-A), may as well keep your Oppo and add a Roku for streaming. They start at $40 US. There is no longer any such thing as a cheap region free player.

I picked the above Sonys for price and features. Newer ones are available, but more expensive. None are region free though.

You should avoid most other cheap players as their streaming apps and reliability are terrible.


----------



## Nodscene

What about the Sony S5100? That seems to check all the boxes and the price isn't too horrible at $189US fully region free plus has streaming, SACD and 3D. As long as I can get a decent price on my Oppo that seems to be a good way to go. Is there anything I'm missing with that option?

Thanks mdavej.



mdavej said:


> In that case (region-free, SACD/DVD-A), may as well keep your Oppo and add a Roku for streaming. They start at $40 US. There is no longer any such thing as a cheap region free player.
> 
> I picked the above Sonys for price and features. Newer ones are available, but more expensive. None are region free though.
> 
> You should avoid most other cheap players as their streaming apps and reliability are terrible.


----------



## mdavej

Nodscene said:


> What about the Sony S5100? That seems to check all the boxes and the price isn't too horrible at $189US fully region free plus has streaming, SACD and 3D. As long as I can get a decent price on my Oppo that seems to be a good way to go. Is there anything I'm missing with that option?
> 
> Thanks mdavej.


That would be an excellent choice. I didn't mention it because it failed to meet several of your other criteria:
- Under $100
- Has hardware mod done for region free
- DVD-A

I have a 5100 (and 3100 and 1100) myself and think it's an excellent player. Mine has not been hardware modded for region free, so I can't say how well that works or doesn't work.


----------



## Selden Ball

Nodscene said:


> What about the Sony S5100? That seems to check all the boxes and the price isn't too horrible at $189US fully region free plus has streaming, SACD and 3D. As long as I can get a decent price on my Oppo that seems to be a good way to go. Is there anything I'm missing with that option?
> 
> Thanks mdavej.


As sold by Sony, the 5100 is *not* region free. You'll have to indicate where one can purchase a modified 5100.


----------



## cajieboy

Nodscene said:


> What about the Sony S5100? That seems to check all the boxes and the price isn't too horrible at $189US fully region free plus has streaming, SACD and 3D. As long as I can get a decent price on my Oppo that seems to be a good way to go. Is there anything I'm missing with that option?
> 
> Thanks mdavej.


I purchased the Sony S5100 in Jan.2014, And so far it's been a champ. I paid a lot less than retail at Big River. If asked, I'd recommend it to a friend looking for a good inexpensive BD Player.


----------



## Nodscene

True, it doesn't quite cover everything but pretty close. Price is the big one unfortunately. I have no clue if it's a hardware or software mod to make it region free but the sell them at 220 Electronics and Bombay Electronics for $50 extra for the mod which is a fair price. If I can't sell my Oppo for as much as I want then I will definitely have to go with something cheaper. 



mdavej said:


> That would be an excellent choice. I didn't mention it because it failed to meet several of your other criteria:
> - Under $100
> - Has hardware mod done for region free
> - DVD-A
> 
> I have a 5100 (and 3100 and 1100) myself and think it's an excellent player. Mine has not been hardware modded for region free, so I can't say how well that works or doesn't work.


----------



## mdavej

Nodscene said:


> True, it doesn't quite cover everything but pretty close. Price is the big one unfortunately. I have no clue if it's a hardware or software mod to make it region free but the sell them at 220 Electronics and Bombay Electronics for $50 extra for the mod which is a fair price. If I can't sell my Oppo for as much as I want then I will definitely have to go with something cheaper.


There is no software mod for region free BD on Sony. It's a hardware mod. As long as they have a good rep, good return policy and offer a warranty (they voided Sony's warranty when they opened the case), I say go for it.


----------



## Nodscene

Good advice, I didn't even think of that when I was looking. I just checked and Bombay says it has full warranty. Now to check for reputation 

*Full Warranty Support* 
We honor the full manufacturer's warranty support for all region free blu-ray players for 90-day labor & 1-year parts.


 




mdavej said:


> There is no software mod for region free BD on Sony. It's a hardware mod. As long as they have a good rep, good return policy and offer a warranty (they voided Sony's warranty when they opened the case), I say go for it.


----------



## bokes

Best blu ray player that's NOT an Oppo?

My main concern is Blu Ray.
Best Image. No sync issues. Compatible with all discs, etc.

I do not need any media streaming or advanced audio features

I just don't want to go super cheap.

Samsung, panasonic or sony.

No Pioneer- I have had bad luck and I'm replacing the 62FD which has major sync issues and no it has trouble loading discs.
From what i understand Pioneer doesn't build them- they buy them from sharp and re-badge. That stinks.


----------



## musicmafia

I'm streaming more and more (when I can actually find the titles I want on Amazon prime or Netflix) but I still play a lot of Bluray discs too. I used to be a big fan of Panasonic (my old BD85 is great) but the 2 pannies Ive bought since are crap. The BD87 was complete toy junk (sitting unplugged in a pile here) and my BDT500 is now crapping out after only 13 months and very little use. Maybe I jut got lemons but it has turned me off to the brand. Guess I should try a Sony since my TV is a Sony HX929. Any feedback on the new Sony models (3200 vs 5200)?


----------



## twitchyzero

*uPnP*

hi all, 

I love my PS3 + PS3MS but I can't stand Cinavia protection. I recently moved and didn't bother to bring my PS3 for this exact reason.

I need something that can robustly stream local contents via uPnP, mainly x264 1080p 15-30 Mbps 1080p. I have an Asus AC router with USB3 connected HDD. It needs to work with Plex media server too.

currently using Patriot box office media player, looking for a media streaming solution as a stopgap until Android TV drops.

dont need any extra frills as I don't stream via netflix/amazon so I could care less about apps...although 3D support/5GHz wifi is nice.

Not sure how important 4K upscaling for futureproof is for sub $200 players? Do they do a good job upscaling? Heck should anyone in the market for a player just hold off until 4K blu-rays are finalized or will it be backwards compat? I know it was just recently announced.

Recommendations for good uPnP BD player without cinavia is appreciated.

Also, are there any players that can select scenes by each minute mark like in the PS3? That's one thing I'll miss.


----------



## jruser

*which players can play DVDs at 24hz?*

I know the Oppo players can do this. Any cheaper options?


----------



## JazzGuyy

It's not 24hz its 24 frames per second (fps). You should post your question in the Help Me Find a Player thread.


----------



## teachsac

I don't know of any name brands that don't.


S~


----------



## dja2k

Any one know how to fix the "HDMI ERROR - HDMI Compromised" thing on this Panasonic TC-P65S2? Thanks!

dja2k


----------



## Mr Latvia

Hi all 

New member, but have been an avid reader for years.

Recently invested in a Panasonic 50" GT60 and am looking for Blu-ray player to do it some justice (I haven't had a dedicated Blu-ray player for the longest time). I do already own some region A locked movies so getting something thats Multi-region is _essential_. Fellow forum members TPS seem to offer a good selection of hardware modded players and I've narrowed it down to:

*- Sony BDP-S7200* - £299
*- Panasonic DMP-BDT460* - £299
*- Panasonic DMP-BDT700* - £539

_Another candidate:_
*- Oppo BDP 93* - £450

Now I've read mixed opinions on here as to whether all Blu-ray players output the same quality for Blu-ray movies over HDMI, and judging by the HDMI benchmarking done by 'Secrets of Home Theater and High Fidelity' it doesn't seem like all do, with some not outputting accurate colours/adding sharpening which can't be bypassed.

Now, all I simply want is a player that will output an accurate image that is faithful to the material on the Blu-ray disc. Good build quality, fast loads times, and some future proofing is preferable. Other than that, don't really need any other bells and whistles in terms of DVD upscaling, dedicated DAC etc.

The Panny BDT700 looks incredibly solid and beautiful, but at that price point, like many have pointed out, you could potentially invest in an Oppo (In my case it would have to be the older BDP 93 which I'm not sure is dated, I definitely don't want to spend £600 on a 103)

This is also where I start to wonder whether there is much difference, if any, in terms of Blu-ray picture quality between a £300 vs £500 player.

Hopefully someone can help me


----------



## ToonMasterTim

Someone reading this might realize I've been reading and sometimes commenting in the Blu-ray forum threads because I have been contemplating replacing my PS3 Slim with a standalone Blu-ray player. I've had the Sony S5100 before, which I returned due to Netflix issues and the player's inability to stay connected to the Sony network.

Well, I'm torn again. I've been looking closely at the LG BDP 340 and 540, the Panasonic BD91, or last year's Panasonic 230, and the Sony S1200 or 3200. I also was considering the Samsung H5900, but I hear the drive is noisy. However, I like the UI of the Samsungs. What are the opinions on the LGs, Panasonics, and Sonys? My research seems to say:


LG - Netflix issues on the 340. 530 rated best of 2014 by Wirecutter.com and Robert Heron.
Panasonic - Few reviews of this one. Last year's were noisy. Good DVD upscaling. Poor UI.
Sony - Softer picture, but better motion. Still requires connecting to Sony's network, which is a nuisance. XMB is long in the tooth, but IMO better than many other UIs.


----------



## ToonMasterTim

Someone reading this might realize I've been reading and sometimes commenting in the Blu-ray forum threads because I have been contemplating replacing my PS3 Slim with a standalone Blu-ray player. I've had the Sony S5100 before, which I returned due to Netflix issues and the player's inability to stay connected to the Sony network.

Well, I'm torn again. I've been looking closely at the LG BDP 340 and 540, the Panasonic BD91, or last year's Panasonic 230, and the Sony S1200 or 3200. I also was considering the Samsung H5900, but I hear the drive is noisy. However, I like the UI of the Samsungs. What are the opinions on the LGs, Panasonics, and Sonys? My research seems to say:


LG - Netflix issues on the 340. 530 rated best of 2014 by Wirecutter.com and Robert Heron.
Panasonic - Few reviews of this one. Last year's were noisy. Good DVD upscaling. Poor UI.
Sony - Softer picture, but better motion. Still requires connecting to Sony's network, which is a nuisance. XMB is long in the tooth, but IMO better than many other UIs.


----------



## maxmercy

Are there any currently available players other than Oppo that can internally decode Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HDMA 7.1 and send it as PCM over HDMI? It seems most available players will decode one format in 7.1, but will send the other only as downmixed 2Ch.

Ideas?

JSS


----------



## teachsac

Panasonic BDT460 does.

S~


----------



## Vampidemic

ToonMasterTim said:


> Someone reading this might realize I've been reading and sometimes commenting in the Blu-ray forum threads because I have been contemplating replacing my PS3 Slim with a standalone Blu-ray player. I've had the Sony S5100 before, which I returned due to Netflix issues and the player's inability to stay connected to the Sony network.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm torn again. I've been looking closely at the LG BDP 340 and 540, the Panasonic BD91, or last year's Panasonic 230, and the Sony S1200 or 3200. I also was considering the Samsung H5900, but I hear the drive is noisy. However, I like the UI of the Samsungs. What are the opinions on the LGs, Panasonics, and Sonys? My research seems to say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LG - Netflix issues on the 340. 530 rated best of 2014 by Wirecutter.com and Robert Heron.
> 
> Panasonic - Few reviews of this one. Last year's were noisy. Good DVD upscaling. Poor UI.
> 
> Sony - Softer picture, but better motion. Still requires connecting to Sony's network, which is a nuisance. XMB is long in the tooth, but IMO better than many other UIs.



I have not used any of the recent LG players. My experience with older models was that they had horrible problems with software quality control (frequent updates that fix one thing and break another, major bugs that went unfixed for long periods of time). Additionally, they had a crappy warranty (90 days for labor) and a very high rate of drive failures being reported.

I thought I loved my first LG player, even bought a second one, but after owning two for awhile I have very different feelings. 

I would suggest going with a Sony or Panasonic.


----------



## Trogdor796

*Transformers Age Of Extinction Problem*

Okay, last night I tried to watch the new transformers 3d blu Ray but couldn't because it would not play properly. 

I have a ps4 and an LG bd645 for 3d blu Ray players with a pioneer vsx 821(I think?). I usually use the lg since it has a remote and usually plays blu Rays better than the ps4. When I started transformers it played the menu fine. The audio was fine and so was the 3d. I made sure that Dolby atmos was selected for audio. I don't have atmos setup but that option is also the same option as Dolby truehd which it will default to if you don't have an atmos receiver. So I start the film but as soon as I get to the title sequence the audio is cutting out every few seconds, and when it cuts out I can see on the receiver that it will switch to Dolby pro logic 2 as it cuts out for a split second and then back to truehd. 

So I can't watch it like that so I figure I will use my ps4. Nope, with ps4 there is a bad delay of the video, making it not match up with the audio. I tried turning 24hz playback off in ps4 menu which is supposed to help but it only helped slightly, it was still off.

So what gives? Could updating the firmware on the lg player fix the audio cutting out? Could the fact that this is the first blu Ray with Dolby atmos be the cause of the audio cutting out? Anybody have a ps4 and able to fix their sync issue?

Finally , I'm considering just buying a good standalone 3d blu Ray player since aparantly the lg one I have and the ps4 are not that great. Are there any good ones for around $100 that would be better than my cheap lg player? For example I could buy the sony bdp s5200 at best buy for about $100 on my way home tonight for about $100. I just want one with a fast interface that doesn't lag and has all options for video and audio and 3d. Don't care about wifi or smart functionality.


----------



## mdavej

ToonMasterTim said:


> Someone reading this might realize I've been reading and sometimes commenting in the Blu-ray forum threads because I have been contemplating replacing my PS3 Slim with a standalone Blu-ray player. I've had the Sony S5100 before, which I returned due to Netflix issues and the player's inability to stay connected to the Sony network.
> 
> Well, I'm torn again. I've been looking closely at the LG BDP 340 and 540, the Panasonic BD91, or last year's Panasonic 230, and the Sony S1200 or 3200. I also was considering the Samsung H5900, but I hear the drive is noisy. However, I like the UI of the Samsungs. What are the opinions on the LGs, Panasonics, and Sonys? My research seems to say:
> 
> 
> LG - Netflix issues on the 340. 530 rated best of 2014 by Wirecutter.com and Robert Heron.
> Panasonic - Few reviews of this one. Last year's were noisy. Good DVD upscaling. Poor UI.
> Sony - Softer picture, but better motion. Still requires connecting to Sony's network, which is a nuisance. XMB is long in the tooth, but IMO better than many other UIs.


Since you had issues with the 5100, you'll likely have issues with the 5200. Very little has changed. The Sony network connection doesn't bother me since I never use any services that require it. I only use Netflix which has worked flawlessly on my 1100, 3100 and 5100.

FWIW, my Panasonic players are still going strong, although they're lacking in the streaming department. Never noticed any noise issues.

I think the best thing you could do is stop relying on a disc player for your streaming services. The player you have is fine for discs, and a Roku will perform far better and have far more streaming content. That's essentially what I've done, use my BD player solely for discs and Roku for streaming. I really had no choice since none of my disc players can do all the streaming I regularly use anyway, like HBO GO, Showtime Anytime, Plex and Media Browser. If switching inputs is an issue, any cheap universal remote will solve that problem.


----------



## Trogdor796

I don't have a 5100...? I have a ps4 and an lg be 645

Edit - im an idiot, I see the quote now


----------



## Selden Ball

Trogdor,

Sony stand-alone players don't seem to be having any problems with TF4. It played fine in my S590, anyhow, and my brand-new Marantz S7009 AVR had no trouble decoding the bitstreamed Atmos souindtrack.


----------



## Trogdor796

Is the 5200 worse than the 590 in any way? Any other player you'd recommend at the $100 price point?


----------



## maxmercy

teachsac said:


> Panasonic BDT460 does.
> 
> S~


Thanks!

JSS


----------



## mdavej

Trogdor796 said:


> Is the 5200 worse than the 590 in any way? Any other player you'd recommend at the $100 price point?


It's worse in many ways, but better in some. With the 5200 you lose the front display, front USB port, optical output, analog outs and probably a few other things I'm forgetting. But you gain the latest Netflix interface and the highest super HD bitrate as well as an overall speedier machine. I can't think of a compelling reason to buy a 590 today unless you need analog outputs or optical. If I had $100 budget, I'd go for a used/refurb 6200, the true successor to the 590. My price-point is around $40, so I have a house full of used/refurb 1100, 3100 and 5100 models depending on the location and capabilities of the TV it's connected to.


----------



## Trogdor796

Well, I just bought the 6200 new. I have 15 days to return it but as long as it plays tf4 and all my blu-Rays fine I'll just keep. Cost $149 plus tax but I figure I get a dual core processor and 4k upscalling, and I hate menus loading slow or lagging behind so it's worth the extra in the end.

So long ps4, thus wouldn't be necessary if it was a good blu Ray player like the PS3 :disappointed_relieved:


----------



## Dr_jitsu

For those that only watch mainstream movies, up-scaling is not important. I often like more obscure films that only come out on DVD.

For example, just watched Twilight Samurai, an absolutely spectacular movie (99% on R. Tomatoes).

I am spoiled and have zero tolerance for a poor picture quality. I have an older Oppo 93, and it is absolutely worth the $500 I paid. 20% of the movies I watch, and I watch at least 3 a week, are DVD.


----------



## ToonMasterTim

So I picked up a Panasonic BDT-230 yesterday at a pawn shop. Price was good and I figured it would grant me an opportunity to see how a standalone player compares to my PS3. So far, I like it. We watched a DVD last night and I watched an episode of The Walking Dead on Netflix.

First impressions are very positive. I actually like the simplified UI on the Panasonic, and the UIS is more responsive than I thought it would be. DVD upscaling looked good to me; I noticed no jaggies, but I need to perform further evaluations. Loading was fast. I'll try out some load times for Blu-rays over the next few days. Netflix was a bit slow to load, practically on-par with my S64 Panasonic plasma and PS3. The Netflix UI is the older one, but it has the updated black UI Netflix has pushed out to other devices, like my S64. Netflix UI speed is good and playback was great. It seemed to reach Super HD (1080p) quality before the AMC logo disappeared within seconds of starting the episode, much quicker than my PS3 or TV do. I read that in these models Panasonic switched to the Mediatek chipset from the Unifier, so some people complained of frequent crashes, but that may have been fixed (hopefully) by later firmware updates. I had to install an update yesterday, which was a much later version than what was on the player. I also like that this player has a detachable power cord so that I can just unplug it from the cabinet if it hangs rather than reach behind the entertainment cabinet to do it.

I was hoping that since I have a Panasonic TV and now a Panasonic BD player, I could use my TV remote to control the player. I linked them up, but the BD player remote controls basic TV functions (i.e., volume, input, power) and the TV remote will not control the player. Maybe I need to do something to correct that? I'll tinker with it more today.

I have a few days to evaluate the BD player and decide whether to keep it. So far, I really like it. If I decide not to keep it, I will go with the Sony S3200, which is around $70 right now at Sam's Club. I don't need 3D, so it would be adequate for my needs.

A standalone streamer like a Roku or other device would be better for Netflix, and I may get a Roku 4 when they are released or even a streaming stick, but honestly, my TV and the BD player perform very well for Netflix at this point. And my TVs apps perform very well, too. The YouTube and Hulu apps I use on the S64 seems to produce a sharper picture than the PS3. The PS3 has always been rock-solid as a Netflix player though, and always gets the new UI enhancements, which I like.

Edit: Oh, and this thing is very quiet. Now I don't have to deal with fan noise during low-volume scenes. The PS3 fan noise was annoying. I have the Slim model, but it still gets noisy.

Sorry for the long post, but I wanted to share my impressions of the Panasonic versus my other options. More to come!


----------



## wyattroa

Looking for a new Blue ray player. I was going to get an oppo-103d, but figured by next year oppo will probably have come out with something new. As of now I am open to ideas. I can pick up a refurbed sony s5100 for $54..Seem like a good deal to tide me over until the new oppo comes out.


----------



## Ingeborgdot

*Player under $150? Are there any that are good?*

Okay, I know, look at all the topics and you'll find what you need. Well, my Blu-ray player a Panasonic T220 has gone crazy. It won't play a movie and I then put it in another player and it works. I don't know what has happened but I need something dependable. Problem is, I have guest coming to our theater this weekend so I need one by this weekend. I have been out of the loop for so long, I don't know what to look at for under $150. I want a nice interface for streaming as this is something important also. I like the Sony interface but I don't know how things in the new players are. Is there anyone out there that would be willing to point me in the right direction and why? Thanks so much.


----------



## hernanu

Ingeborgdot said:


> Okay, I know, look at all the topics and you'll find what you need. Well, my Blu-ray player a Panasonic T220 has gone crazy. It won't play a movie and I then put it in another player and it works. I don't know what has happened but I need something dependable. Problem is, I have guest coming to our theater this weekend so I need one by this weekend. I have been out of the loop for so long, I don't know what to look at for under $150. I want a nice interface for streaming as this is something important also. I like the Sony interface but I don't know how things in the new players are. Is there anyone out there that would be willing to point me in the right direction and why? Thanks so much.


The Sony BDPS5200 at 80-90 bucks. It will provide you with similar streaming to what you're used to and should handle blurays and DVD's well.


----------



## Ingeborgdot

Is there anything better for a little more money or is this just a good Blu-ray for the money? Thanks again for getting back to me.


----------



## mdavej

Ingeborgdot said:


> Is there anything better for a little more money or is this just a good Blu-ray for the money? Thanks again for getting back to me.


If spending more money makes you feel better, go for a 6200 or 7200. I find that more expensive players perform the same and add features I don't need or want. I prefer to spend as little as possible.


----------



## hernanu

Ingeborgdot said:


> Is there anything better for a little more money or is this just a good Blu-ray for the money? Thanks again for getting back to me.


If what you're watching is strictly or mostly bluray and normal streaming, this would do it for you. No need to spend more. 

It depends on your needs. For disk based viewing, this is fine. If you need more specialized things, like analog audio, support for multiple video and audio formats from a hard drive, disk or a NAS drive, high end video processing, excellent DVD and / or 4k upscaling, have a projector... then you go for a higher end Sony or Panasonic. 

If you want the best, get an Oppo and be done with it. I have two and am very happy. 

But for basic viewing and a good set of streaming / network functions at a good price, that Sony will do it.


----------



## Ingeborgdot

This will be going into a Projector onto a 106" screen. I understand the Oppo is the best but I am not going to spend that much. I do like to watch things from my NAS also. Thanks guys for getting back to me. I really appreciate it.


----------



## MikeD2

hernanu said:


> The Sony BDPS5200 at 80-90 bucks. It will provide you with similar streaming to what you're used to and should handle blurays and DVD's well.


Looking at getting a Samsung pn64f8500 plasma set & figured it's time to ditch my old budget Panny DVD player (non-BR).

Would you recommend the same player ?? I don't see the need for a lot of "smart features" since all that is built into the TV. Basically I watch movies, don't even own any BR discs @ the moment (but will after these upgrades) and doubt I will use the 3D at all.

I plan to keep my receiver:
JVC RX-D702B Receiver http://www.jvc.com/product.jsp?model...athId=5&page=5


----------



## mdavej

Sony 1200 then.


----------



## Garman

Ingeborgdot said:


> This will be going into a Projector onto a 106" screen. I understand the Oppo is the best but I am not going to spend that much. I do like to watch things from my NAS also. Thanks guys for getting back to me. I really appreciate it.


I have a Oppo 93 I am selling as I am upgrading (Finally) to the 105D or 103D, just not sure yet as most of my audio needs are done separately. I would highly recommend them, and to those that have the PS4 as blu-ray playback, I think it is mediocre when compared to a PS3, I think Sony decided to make it as such, not sure why but here is hoping it gets a few software updates that improves playback.


----------



## hernanu

MikeD2 said:


> Looking at getting a Samsung pn64f8500 plasma set & figured it's time to ditch my old budget Panny DVD player (non-BR).
> 
> Would you recommend the same player ?? I don't see the need for a lot of "smart features" since all that is built into the TV. Basically I watch movies, don't even own any BR discs @ the moment (but will after these upgrades) and doubt I will use the 3D at all.
> 
> I plan to keep my receiver:
> JVC RX-D702B Receiver http://www.jvc.com/product.jsp?model...athId=5&page=5


Assuming the TV can send coax or fiber (or ARC) back to your receiver so you get 5.1 sound from streams, then I'd go with mdavej and save twenty bucks.


----------



## smorgasbord

I just bought an OLED TV (LG 55ea9800 to be exact), stretching my original budget. I need a blu-ray player.

Now, in another location I have an Pioneer Elite Plasma (pretty old, the last one before they went 1080p, but we still like it) coupled with an Oppo BDP-83 and a Roku for streaming. Since my new TV has Netflix and Amazon, etc., perhaps I should pair the old Oppo (which doesn't steam) with the new TV that does stream and get a new cheaper BluRay for my old Elite Plasma?

If I do decide to get a new player for my new TV instead, is there any reason to stay within the same brand? In other words, should I get an LG player for my new LG TV? Anything in terms of convenience with the remotes, etc? I haven't heard good things about LG players in general.

Seems the newer Oppos can be used to clean up DirecTV or cable signals before going to the TV. Is that something I should interested in, especially since my old Elite Plasma probably isn't the best at signal processing (although it was good in its day)?

Finally, my TV apparently isn't the best at smooth motion. Would the new Oppo 103D clean all that up for me, and if so for just BluRay or for all signals (cable TV via Cox in SoCal)?

Advice on configuration options (where the new player goes), and then which new player would be most appreciated.


----------



## hernanu

smorgasbord said:


> I just bought an OLED TV (LG 55ea9800 to be exact), stretching my original budget. I need a blu-ray player.
> 
> Now, in another location I have an Pioneer Elite Plasma (pretty old, the last one before they went 1080p, but we still like it) coupled with an Oppo BDP-83 and a Roku for streaming. Since my new TV has Netflix and Amazon, etc., perhaps I should pair the old Oppo (which doesn't steam) with the new TV that does stream and get a new cheaper BluRay for my old Elite Plasma?
> 
> If I do decide to get a new player for my new TV instead, is there any reason to stay within the same brand? In other words, should I get an LG player for my new LG TV? Anything in terms of convenience with the remotes, etc? I haven't heard good things about LG players in general.
> 
> Seems the newer Oppos can be used to clean up DirecTV or cable signals before going to the TV. Is that something I should interested in, especially since my old Elite Plasma probably isn't the best at signal processing (although it was good in its day)?
> 
> Finally, my TV apparently isn't the best at smooth motion. Would the new Oppo 103D clean all that up for me, and if so for just BluRay or for all signals (cable TV via Cox in SoCal)?
> 
> Advice on configuration options (where the new player goes), and then which new player would be most appreciated.


I have both the 83 and the 103D. 

As you know, the 83 is a great bluray player and at least as good as the 103D in upscaling. Taking it and putting it with your new LG would give you great disc play. You'd output 1080p and let the OLED upscale to 4K. 

That means that you'd be relying on the TV to do the upscaling and image processing. Any processing that is specific to the screen itself (gamma correction, SOE, etc.) no bluray would help with, for that you would be best off getting a calibration disk or preferably getting a pro to do it (worth it for that screen). 

So BDP-83 to your new screen would be a good option, a midrange player would be fine for the other screen. 

As to the 103D, it does a very good job as an image processor for me in cleaning up input signals. I plug my comcast cable box into it, it takes that and upscales it to 1080p, passing it to my 1080p screen. In your setup, you could feed it your signal(s) and have it upscale the signal directly to 4k, since unlike the 83, it has that capability. 

Whether that's better than the LG doing it depends on how good the LG is, the Oppo is said (I don't have a 4K screen) to be very good at this. Since you can process all signals this way, even the ones from a network or a hard drive, if you have pictures or movies on a NAS or hard drive, they can also be processed this way. Same with Netflix. 

I'm not sure if the 103D deals well with Netflix 4K source - that you may need to feed directly to the TV.


----------



## smorgasbord

hernanu said:


> I have both the 83 and the 103D.
> 
> So BDP-83 to your new screen would be a good option, a midrange player would be fine for the other screen.
> 
> I'm not sure if the 103D deals well with Netflix 4K source - that you may need to feed directly to the TV.


Thanks for the info. My OLED TV is just 1080p, though. So will a 103 upscale to 1080p better than the LG TV?


----------



## Drew Neilson

*Why do Oppo's players cost so much more than other Blu-ray players?*

Oppo's Blu-ray players seem expensive compared to other Blu-ray players--on Oppo's store, the BDP-103 costs $499, the BDP-103D costs $599, the BDP-105 costs $1,199, and the BDP-105D costs $1,299, whereas LG's BP540 costs $90 at BestBuy.com, down from its MSRP of (I think) $130. Why do Oppo's players cost so much more than other Blu-ray players?


----------



## wmcclain

Drew Neilson said:


> Oppo's Blu-ray players seem expensive compared to other Blu-ray players--on Oppo's store, the BDP-103 costs $499, the BDP-103D costs $599, the BDP-105 costs $1,199, and the BDP-105D costs $1,299, whereas LG's BP540 costs $90 at BestBuy.com, down from its MSRP of (I think) $130. Why do Oppo's players cost so much more than other Blu-ray players?


You'd need to compare the features and build quality. They still have analog audio for people who need it, and have also added digital inputs so you can route other devices through the player to take advantage of its processing.

The 105 models are audiophile upgrades with better DACs for analog output. The "D" players have Darbee processing which has made quite a splash recently.

Two year warranty and well regarded customer support.

-Bill


----------



## BillP

The 105 and 105D have outstanding DACs (important only if you use analog audio outs). They are a bargain, with analog AQ as good as or better than dedicated CD players costing much more than the 105. Also, you can input other equipment (such as your STB) into the 105/105D and 103/103D for better upscaling to 1080p than your STB would do.


----------



## Number_6

I'm behind the times and I'm looking for my first blu-ray player. In terms of cost, I'm looking for a player under $200. (Really under $150, but I could stretch a bit if it helps achieve the feature set I'm looking for.) As to features, my priorities are reliability; upscaling quality of standard DVD; and of course good picture quality on blu-ray. Prefer a player with 2 channel analog audio output for use with a traditional stereo amp for music programs. But it seems like traditional analog connections are being dropped from most AV devices these days. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## hernanu

Number_6 said:


> I'm behind the times and I'm looking for my first blu-ray player. In terms of cost, I'm looking for a player under $200. (Really under $150, but I could stretch a bit if it helps achieve the feature set I'm looking for.) As to features, my priorities are reliability; upscaling quality of standard DVD; and of course good picture quality on blu-ray. Prefer a player with 2 channel analog audio output for use with a traditional stereo amp for music programs. But it seems like traditional analog connections are being dropped from most AV devices these days.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Looks like both Sony and Panasonic, which would be the best choices at that price have done away with any analog (even two channel) support in their current players; probably to save on the D/A conversion hardware / software. 

To get good 2 channel output, you'd have to go back in time (Sony 590, 790) and possibly buy used, or go up in price. The Panasonic 500 has two channel, but is 400 and if you're in that neighborhood and want excellent two channel, you may as well spend an extra 100 and get an Oppo. 

Does your receiver accept coax digital? it appears fiber is also being engineered out.

I actually think that a Sony 790 used at about 180 may be a good deal.


----------



## Nappyface

Need help choosing a BR player since my PS3 just gave out on me. I'm working with an Epson 6030 projector, 110" screen, DirecTV, and Bose V20 surround sound (which doesn't support 3D). I'm not much of a gamer so the PS3 doesn't offer any additional benefit to me as far as that is concerned. I do have an external hard drive with a lot of videos on it that I would like to incorporate into the new setup as well. I was thinking my options were to get a replacement PS3 or regular BR player coupled with a WD TV (or something similar). I would like to stay in the $200-300 range but would go as high as $500 if I found the perfect setup. Any opinions/advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## syednizamudeen

*Choosing a Blu-Ray Player which outputs 24p MKV*

Hi,

My Setup is This:

TV: Samsung H6350 (Supports 24p Native playback as the panel refresh rate is 120hz)
AVR: Onkyo HTR-390

Im looking forward to buy a basic Blu-Ray Player which also accepts source input from USB devices/External HDD's. The Player should be able to output to the TV @ 24P not only when Blu-Ray is the source but also with Blu-Ray Rips(MKV's and M2TS).

I dont want 3D or Wifi or any smart features and also I dont use the Player to get connected to the Internet.

Which player should I buy???


----------



## wmcclain

syednizamudeen said:


> Which player should I buy???


Welcome to AVSForum.

What is your price range?

Are you in the US?

-Bill


----------



## syednizamudeen

wmcclain said:


> Welcome to AVSForum.
> 
> What is your price range?
> 
> Are you in the US?
> 
> -Bill


No, I'm not in United States. I dont stream or use any Internet features. I don't watch 3D also. I just need a solid drive that can play Blu-Ray Discs and also the Blu-Ray Rips (MKV,M2TS Ext HDD Connected via USB) at 24p without any judder. A 100 USD or less than 100 USD is my budget.

Many Thanks for your help.


----------



## horseflesh

Here's my "I need a player" post, too!

I want a unit that supports all or most of the features of the blu-ray spec, and has excellent 3d support. I do not care about having any analog outputs, internet features, or video processing.... I just want to get the most out of whatever BR disc I put in. 

Region-free capabilities, even if I have to do some hacking, would be a big bonus, but are not required. 

The output device is a Sony HW40ES projector and a 135" screen in a light-controlled room. My AVR is an Onkyo 818 with HDMI 1.4 and 3D support.

I am in the US and I am hoping to spend less than $200. 

Thanks for any tips. Save me from just buying something at Costco.


----------



## horseflesh

Here's my "I need a player" post, too!

I want a unit that supports all or most of the features of the blu-ray spec, and has excellent 3d support. I do not care about having any analog outputs, internet features, or video processing.... I just want to get the most out of whatever BR disc I put in. 

Region-free capabilities, even if I have to do some hacking, would be a big bonus, but are not required. 

The output device is a Sony HW40ES projector and a 135" screen in a light-controlled room. My AVR is an Onkyo 818 with HDMI 1.4 and 3D support.

I am in the US and I am hoping to spend less than $200. 

Thanks for any tips. Save me from just buying something at Costco.


----------



## SteveCallas

*Cheap DVD Transfer BluRay Player - 480i over HDMI*

I have a large dvd collection, an Onkyo tx-nr3010 with HQV Vida and Marvel QDeo upscaling, and my current disc players are an old Panasonic dvd-s77 (for dvds, upscaled to 1080i), a Toshiba HD-A2 (for my handful of hd-dvds), and a PS3 for bluray discs. I just got a 75" Samsung f8000 and want to ensure my dvds look their best. 

Without double dipping by buying an Oppo with the same upscaling chip as the Onkyo, any problems seen by buying a super cheap bluray player like a Philips 2205 that can do 480i over HDMI and using it only for dvds? It would basically be nothing more than a digital transport, keeping the data from the disc pristine and allowing the Onkyo to do the upscaling.

This makes sense to me since dvds are 480i - am I missing anything?


----------



## Selden Ball

The Sony BDP-S5200 3D-capable player would seem to be appropriate, although it's not region-free. It can be had for about $100. The other features that you list are included in all modern players. You don't have a choice of reducing the price by eliminating them.


----------



## horseflesh

Thanks, I looked up that Sony and it was well reviewed. I didn't expect to not have stuff like streaming built in, yeah, it's in everything... I was more trying to say that the nature of those features are not important to me. 

I remember back when BR first came on the scene, there was a weird issue where some players supported all the BR features, and some had stripped down feature lists... so you could easily get into a situation where you might not be able to use all the fancy menus or whatever on a disc. Way back then the PS3 was one of the best BR players because it supported everything and was getting frequent firmware updates.

Is that still a problem, or are all players about the same now other than a couple of big checkboxes like 3D?


----------



## Selden Ball

Sony, Panasonic and Oppo are the favorites here. BD players from other companies are reported to be less reliable and/or have much more restricted feature sets. Sony's network features tend to get better reviews than Panasonic's. Oppos are much more rugged, have quite a few additional features and excellent customer support, but are much more expensive ($500-$1600).


----------



## NINaudio

I'm in need of a blu-ray player recommendation. I am awaiting arrival of my Vizio M552i-B2. So here are my requirements and use:

Price of under $100

I will mostly be watching DVD's and blu-rays on it. 

Although I realize most will have smart functions I will more than likely just use the TV's smart functions, so they aren't a concern for me. 

My biggest concern will be in the sound area. I'm using an old SONY DA55ES AVR, so was planing to connect the sound through the optical output from the TV. I'm not sure if I'd need a BR player with an optical out (or coax out as the AVR has one coax input) to send to the receiver or if I could just have the 5.1 sound sent from blu-ray to tv via HDMI and then to the receiver via optical? Any advice is appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## hernanu

SteveCallas said:


> I have a large dvd collection, an Onkyo tx-nr3010 with HQV Vida and Marvel QDeo upscaling, and my current disc players are an old Panasonic dvd-s77 (for dvds, upscaled to 1080i), a Toshiba HD-A2 (for my handful of hd-dvds), and a PS3 for bluray discs. I just got a 75" Samsung f8000 and want to ensure my dvds look their best.
> 
> Without double dipping by buying an Oppo with the same upscaling chip as the Onkyo, any problems seen by buying a super cheap bluray player like a Philips 2205 that can do 480i over HDMI and using it only for dvds? It would basically be nothing more than a digital transport, keeping the data from the disc pristine and allowing the Onkyo to do the upscaling.
> 
> This makes sense to me since dvds are 480i - am I missing anything?


The 10X Oppos don't use the QDeo for upscaling. The 103 and 105 use it for noise reduction, the upscaling is handled by the Mediatek chip and their own firmware efforts. The upscaling is excellent, but not handled by the QDeo. 

The Toshiba HD-DVD is a great upscaler or can provide a very good 480i signal if you want the AVR to upscale for you. You might find that the TV itself does the best job of upscaling if you're not going for an Oppo or something like it. 

For blurays, the PS3 should do you well. 

So if you're looking to simplify, keep the PS3 for blurays, the HD-DVD for DVDs and HD-DVD's, then let either the HD-DVD or the new TV do the upscaling. 

I have an AVR (Pioneer Elite VSX-33) with a QDeo chip, and both of my players (Toshiba HD-A35 and Oppo BDP-103D) beat the pants off it when upscaling DVD's.


----------



## mdavej

NINaudio said:


> I'm in need of a blu-ray player recommendation. I am awaiting arrival of my Vizio M552i-B2. So here are my requirements and use:
> 
> Price of under $100
> 
> I will mostly be watching DVD's and blu-rays on it.
> 
> Although I realize most will have smart functions I will more than likely just use the TV's smart functions, so they aren't a concern for me.
> 
> My biggest concern will be in the sound area. I'm using an old SONY DA55ES AVR, so was planing to connect the sound through the optical output from the TV. I'm not sure if I'd need a BR player with an optical out (or coax out as the AVR has one coax input) to send to the receiver or if I could just have the 5.1 sound sent from blu-ray to tv via HDMI and then to the receiver via optical? Any advice is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Best to use optical/coax from the player. Your TV may pass Dolby 5.1, but probably not DTS 5.1. So many titles will be limited to 2 channel if you pass through the TV. Optical/coax direct from the player gets you 5.1 in all cases.

Cheapest decent player I know of is the Sony 1200 (no wi-fi, no 3D). If you need those features, step up to the 3200 for wi-fi or the 5200 for 3D. To save a little more, go for a used/refurb model or even last year's 1100/3100/5100.


----------



## SteveCallas

hernanu said:


> The 10X Oppos don't use the QDeo for upscaling. The 103 and 105 use it for noise reduction, the upscaling is handled by the Mediatek chip and their own firmware efforts. The upscaling is excellent, but not handled by the QDeo.
> 
> The Toshiba HD-DVD is a great upscaler or can provide a very good 480i signal if you want the AVR to upscale for you. You might find that the TV itself does the best job of upscaling if you're not going for an Oppo or something like it.
> 
> For blurays, the PS3 should do you well.
> 
> So if you're looking to simplify, keep the PS3 for blurays, the HD-DVD for DVDs and HD-DVD's, then let either the HD-DVD or the new TV do the upscaling.
> 
> I have an AVR (Pioneer Elite VSX-33) with a QDeo chip, and both of my players (Toshiba HD-A35 and Oppo BDP-103D) beat the pants off it when upscaling DVD's.


I thought the Oppo only uses the Mediatek chip for analog component output? I did more research and it seems the Marvel Qdeo is supposed to be one of the best chips out there, and the HQV Vida isn't shabby either. That combo would be more potent than what is in my Samsung, and definitely better than what is in the HD-A2. The HD-A2 is slow as molasses to load as well.

Since I didn't get much feedback, I went ahead and got the Philips - it will be here in a few days and I can comment on the job of the Onkyo with a pristine 480i signal from dvds.


----------



## NINaudio

mdavej said:


> Best to use optical/coax from the player. Your TV may pass Dolby 5.1, but probably not DTS 5.1. So many titles will be limited to 2 channel if you pass through the TV. Optical/coax direct from the player gets you 5.1 in all cases.
> 
> Cheapest decent player I know of is the Sony 1200 (no wi-fi, no 3D). If you need those features, step up to the 3200 for wi-fi or the 5200 for 3D. To save a little more, go for a used/refurb model or even last year's 1100/3100/5100.


Thanks for the recommendations. I'll check them out.


----------



## hernanu

SteveCallas said:


> I thought the Oppo only uses the Mediatek chip for analog component output? I did more research and it seems the Marvel Qdeo is supposed to be one of the best chips out there, and the HQV Vida isn't shabby either. That combo would be more potent than what is in my Samsung, and definitely better than what is in the HD-A2. The HD-A2 is slow as molasses to load as well.
> 
> Since I didn't get much feedback, I went ahead and got the Philips - it will be here in a few days and I can comment on the job of the Onkyo with a pristine 480i signal from dvds.


Just FYI, it sounds like you selected a good solution:

Oppo 103 and 103 Ditgital to Analog output : Cirrus Logic CS4382A chip (8-ch, 24-bit, 192khz)

Oppo 103 video : Mediatek for almost all functions, QDeo mostly for noise reduction.

Oppo 103D video : Mediatek for almost all functions, removed the QDeo processor and added the Darbee Visual Presence video processor and the Silicon Image VRS ClearView video processor

It's my opinion that we need to shift from focusing on just the chips to the chips + the firmware. If you have a chip in a device (TV, player, AVR), it doesn't mean that chip is being used well or in the same way by the software written by each company.

This is a great reference if you're curious about the Oppos...


----------



## bhasi

*Quality Blu-Ray Player*

I'm looking for a Blu-Ray player which is good in Blu-Ray video and Audio quality and can do a first lass upscale job on DVD's. I'm don't miss the streaming options since I plan to use Nexus TV for online video streaming. I know Oppo is the way to go, but its un-afforadable for me. I sincerely appreciate directions/pointers.

My Rig:

Samsung PN60F8500 Plasma TV
Onkyo 636 AVR
3.1 Audio setup.


----------



## mdavej

Doesn't exist. Sorry


----------



## Rich86

bhasi said:


> I'm looking for a Blu-Ray player which is good in Blu-Ray video and Audio quality and can do a first lass upscale job on DVD's. I'm don't miss the streaming options since I plan to use Nexus TV for online video streaming. I know Oppo is the way to go, but its un-afforadable for me. I sincerely appreciate directions/pointers.
> 
> My Rig:
> 
> Samsung PN60F8500 Plasma TV
> Onkyo 636 AVR
> 3.1 Audio setup.


You might peruse the newest Sony models. They seem to get positive feedback quite regularly. Panasonic tends to get positive feedback also. I have older Sony and Panasonic players and they each do a fine job of upscaling DVD via their hdmi output cable connections - not quite as good as my HD-DVD player (3rd gen HD-A35), or an Oppo - but perfectly fine. You can probably focus on features and pricing within each of their blu-ray product lines to decide which player to try out.


----------



## bhasi

mdavej said:


> Doesn't exist. Sorry





Rich86 said:


> You might peruse the newest Sony models. They seem to get positive feedback quite regularly. Panasonic tends to get positive feedback also. I have older Sony and Panasonic players and they each do a fine job of upscaling DVD via their hdmi output cable connections - not quite as good as my HD-DVD player, or an Oppo - but perfectly fine. You can probably focus on features and pricing within each of their blu-ray product lines to decide which player to try out.


thank you I will look into Panasonic and Sony lines. 

In response to mdavej: I'm surprised that there are no alternatives for Oppo, if Oppo is 100% there should be something matching 70% and costing less than $600.


----------



## mdavej

bhasi said:


> thank you I will look into Panasonic and Sony lines.
> 
> In response to mdavej: I'm surprised that there are no alternatives for Oppo, if Oppo is 100% there should be something matching 70% and costing less than $600.


I guess it's just semantics. You said "first class", which I assumed to be equal (100%). I'd say most non-Oppo players are in the 90% range. I'd put my $30 Sony 1100 in that category.

I've had many Panasonic and Sony players and would put Panny on top in the upscaling department (if you turn off all effects), and at the bottom for file streaming.


----------



## SteveCallas

Not sure why HD-DVD players keep getting mentioned as good upscalers - the A2 (the most popular model) is pretty poor at it, and the X2 is only as good as an Oppo from around that same time frame, circa 2007.


----------



## bhasi

mdavej said:


> I guess it's just semantics. You said "first class", which I assumed to be equal (100%). I'd say most non-Oppo players are in the 90% range. I'd put my $30 Sony 1100 in that category.
> 
> I've had many Panasonic and Sony players and would put Panny on top in the upscaling department (if you turn off all effects), and at the bottom for file streaming.


he he thank you. I put Oppo in "First Class with Distinction" category.


----------



## sage11x

Drew Neilson said:


> Oppo's Blu-ray players seem expensive compared to other Blu-ray players--on Oppo's store, the BDP-103 costs $499, the BDP-103D costs $599, the BDP-105 costs $1,199, and the BDP-105D costs $1,299, whereas LG's BP540 costs $90 at BestBuy.com, down from its MSRP of (I think) $130. Why do Oppo's players cost so much more than other Blu-ray players?


They have audiophile-grade internal components including sophisticated digital to analog converters. In particular the analog 7.1 outputs could be used to feed an amp without needing an expensive pre/pro or a receiver with analog outs (difficult to find these days and expensive if you do). The Oppo is also a true universal player offering playback of SACD, DVD Audio, etc. Beyond that the build quality and sheer depth of customization available on the Oppo sets it apart from 'off the shelf' models. That being said, if all you do is watch bluray movies and pipe all your video/audio through the HDMI to your receiver there is probably little cause to spend the extra money. Still, I have an Oppo 980h DVD player serving duty after several models of bluray players and even a couple of HD DVD players have long since been replaced. Truly a quality product.


----------



## bhasi

sage11x said:


> They have audiophile-grade internal components including sophisticated digital to analog converters. In particular the analog 7.1 outputs could be used to feed an amp without needing an expensive pre/pro or a receiver with analog outs (difficult to find these days and expensive if you do). The Oppo is also a true universal player offering playback of SACD, DVD Audio, etc. Beyond that the build quality and sheer depth of customization available on the Oppo sets it apart from 'off the shelf' models. That being said, if all you do is watch bluray movies and pipe all your video/audio through the HDMI to your receiver there is probably little cause to spend the extra money. Still, I have an Oppo 980h DVD player serving duty after several models of bluray players and even a couple of HD DVD players have long since been replaced. Truly a quality product.


Great explanation, thank you. What other player do you suggest which has finest Blu-Ray video and sound quality and best DVD upscaling and leave out other OPPO features.


----------



## Selden Ball

So long as they don't have buggy decoders, BD players produce the same digital output signals, so "finest" doesn't apply to that part of their electronics.

Other than Oppo, Sony and Panasonic players are most often recommended here because of their reliability. Sony has more versatile network streaming options than Panasonic. Current Sony players have limited audio decoders with only 2 channel outputs. Most people bitstream the audio, though, so that's usually irrelevant.


----------



## hernanu

SteveCallas said:


> Not sure why HD-DVD players keep getting mentioned as good upscalers - the A2 (the most popular model) is pretty poor at it, and the X2 is only as good as an Oppo from around that same time frame, circa 2007.


Actually, that's high praise, since the 2007 Oppo 980H (981 also) is arguably the best DVD upscaler available still. And a very good universal player. 

There are people who own both the 981 and the current crop of Oppos and prefer (slightly) the DVD upconversion of the 98X's. 

So for what it's worth, the standard for upconversion is probably the Oppo 98X series, and the X2's equaling it is not a bad thing. The same with my HD-A35, which I compared favorably (at least equal) with my Oppo BDP-83 and now 103D.


----------



## boxleitnerb

Hi guys,

since many people discouraged me from buying a bluray drive and PowerDVD/WinDVD, I'm considering getting a dedicated bluray player. I have an IKEA Expedit shelf with spaces that are 330 mm wide. I'm thinking about taking out one of the elements, though to make more room for a wider player.

So I need a recommendation for a very quiet bluray player in general and maybe one for a player that is not wider than 330 mm. I'm not sure if I need an optical audio output or not. I know the theoretical pros and cons, but that is all. I don't need 3D (bluray profile 5.0). I would connect the player to a receiver (for which I'll open a separate thread) with a 2.0 system (later 5.1). What connections do I need for that - if I want all formats (DTS HD und Dolby Digital True HD)?

I've seen many players that are in the range of 600-800 Euros which quite frankly is waaay over what I'm willing to spend.
Thanks!


----------



## hernanu

boxleitnerb said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> since many people discouraged me from buying a bluray drive and PowerDVD/WinDVD, I'm considering getting a dedicated bluray player. I have an IKEA Expedit shelf with spaces that are 330 mm wide. I'm thinking about taking out one of the elements, though to make more room for a wider player.
> 
> So I need a recommendation for a very quiet bluray player in general and maybe one for a player that is not wider than 330 mm. I'm not sure if I need an optical audio output or not. I know the theoretical pros and cons, but that is all. I don't need 3D (bluray profile 5.0). I would connect the player to a receiver (for which I'll open a separate thread) with a 2.0 system (later 5.1). What connections do I need for that - if I want all formats (DTS HD und Dolby Digital True HD)?
> 
> I've seen many players that are in the range of 600-800 Euros which quite frankly is waaay over what I'm willing to spend.
> Thanks!


What are you willing to spend, and how will you use it? 

Movies, music, streaming content, DVD yes or no?


----------



## boxleitnerb

hernanu said:


> What are you willing to spend, and how will you use it?
> 
> Movies, music, streaming content, DVD yes or no?


300 Euros max. I stream Netflix directly over my TV and 95% bluray, DVDs are practically irrelevant for me.


----------



## hernanu

boxleitnerb said:


> 300 Euros max. I stream Netflix directly over my TV and 95% bluray, DVDs are practically irrelevant for me.


You probably want a Sony or Panasonic. 

You don't mention it, but I'm assuming your receiver handles HDMI, so just use HDMI for both video and audio connectivity and you're done. 

For a cable, go with a low priced version, no need for anything expensive.

Example:

Sony BDPS1200 about 63 euros (according to amazon uk). 
HDMI 2.0 cable about 6 euros. This version is ethernet capable, high speed. Best you can get.


----------



## boxleitnerb

hernanu said:


> You probably want a Sony or Panasonic.
> 
> You don't mention it, but I'm assuming your receiver handles HDMI, so just use HDMI for both video and audio connectivity and you're done.
> 
> For a cable, go with a low priced version, no need for anything expensive.
> 
> Example:
> 
> Sony BDPS1200 about 63 euros (according to amazon uk).
> HDMI 2.0 cable about 6 euros. This version is ethernet capable, high speed. Best you can get.


I don't have a receiver yet. I originally wanted only a HTPC with a bluray drive but I've heard too often that it would be a hassle for bluray playback, thus my change of mind.
Are there any good silent/quiet players that don't measure more than 330 mm in width? That would fit perfectly into my Expedit shelf.


----------



## mdavej

boxleitnerb said:


> I don't have a receiver yet. I originally wanted only a HTPC with a bluray drive but I've heard too often that it would be a hassle for bluray playback, thus my change of mind.
> Are there any good silent/quiet players that don't measure more than 330 mm in width? That would fit perfectly into my Expedit shelf.


The 1200 is 265mm wide and silent, within reason.


----------



## boxleitnerb

mdavej said:


> The 1200 is 265mm wide and silent, within reason.


Thanks!
Are there any even better choices if I were to allow for a wider player? Maybe I have to take out one of the vertical elements for a decent receiver anyway.


----------



## SteveCallas

hernanu said:


> Actually, that's high praise, since the 2007 Oppo 980H (981 also) is arguably the best DVD upscaler available still. And a very good universal player.
> 
> There are people who own both the 981 and the current crop of Oppos and prefer (slightly) the DVD upconversion of the 98X's.
> 
> So for what it's worth, the standard for upconversion is probably the Oppo 98X series, and the X2's equaling it is not a bad thing. The same with my HD-A35, which I compared favorably (at least equal) with my Oppo BDP-83 and now 103D.


The Oppo 981 uses Faroudja, which has long since been outclassed, no? I've been able to find page after page of user testimonials of the Marvell Qdeo providing the best upscaled picture, whether it be through receivers or the newest Oppo, and several of those comparisons are against older Oppos. 

Here is a comparison page of various units:

http://www.audiovideohd.fr/actualites/7277-HQV-vs-Anchor-Bay-vs-Marvel-Qdeo.html

I'm not sure why the information I am finding is in sharp contrast to yours, but it makes sense that technology would progress over time, not regress.


----------



## syednizamudeen

Hi,

I'm looking forward to buy an S1200. I have a lot of MKV files on my external HDD. Will S1200 be able to output MKV at 1080p24 or will it only output bluray discs at 1080p24. 

Please help..I'm new to all this..


----------



## hernanu

SteveCallas said:


> The Oppo 981 uses Faroudja, which has long since been outclassed, no? I've been able to find page after page of user testimonials of the Marvell Qdeo providing the best upscaled picture, whether it be through receivers or the newest Oppo, and several of those comparisons are against older Oppos.
> 
> Here is a comparison page of various units:
> 
> http://www.audiovideohd.fr/actualites/7277-HQV-vs-Anchor-Bay-vs-Marvel-Qdeo.html
> 
> I'm not sure why the information I am finding is in sharp contrast to yours, but it makes sense that technology would progress over time, not regress.


The chip and its capabilities (Faroudja, QDeo) are important to improve or expand the hardware capabilities. The missing part is the software that is written (firmware) to take advantage of the new hardware. 

In the comparison you showed the top performer is an Oppo 93, as I would expect. Oppo consistently puts out the higher performers here. The Faroudja is not there, so we can't really do that comparison. 

A good comparison would be to take the Oppo 981H for example and compare it to the 93 in DVD upscaling only. This would take the engineers who write the firmware (mostly) out of the equation and give a better indication of performance in DVD upscaling. 

The latest Oppos (103,105) don't use the QDeo for upscaling. They use it for noise removal only, the upscaling and most other functions are handled by the Mediatek (and its firmware). The D models (103D, 105D) have removed the QDeo in favor of another chip. 

As to the 981 vs. current Oppos in upscaling, search the Oppo 10X threads, you'll find several people (including a film editor) who think the 98X players are at least comparable to current models* in DVD upscaling only*.


----------



## wmcclain

hernanu said:


> As to the 981 vs. current Oppos in upscaling, search the Oppo 10X threads, you'll find several people (including a film editor) who think the 98X players are at least comparable to current models* in DVD upscaling only*.


Are you meaning the 983? That was the DVD player everyone remembers fondly. ABT processing, later used in their first Blu-ray, the BDP-83. 

Faroudja processing as used in the 971 and 981 was impressive at the time, but seems much less so now.

-Bill


----------



## SteveCallas

Those Oppo threads are HUGE  I probably wouldn't be able to find it. It just doesn't seem to make sense that their upscaling would regress over the years though, and while they may no longer use the Marvell Qdeo or HQV Vida, if they were incremental steps over the Faroudja (which is in my Panasonic S77), the Reon (which is in the Toshiba X2, which is better than the A2 that I have), and the Anchor Bay (which would have been in the used Oppo I passed on), then without going the $500 new Oppo route, using my Onkyo 3010 seems like it should be the best solution. 

I hear what you are saying regarding the software - I can only find a few objective scores on the Onkyo 3010/5010 for upscaling on the internet, and it seems to do well. Doubtful if the ISF certification really means anything other than Onkyo shelling out some money for a badge. The Philips unit arrives this weekend, so I will be able to compare the Onkyo 3010 to the Toshiba A2, the Panasonic S77, the Samsung F8000 (have the Philips send 480i to the Samsung), and the Philips itself (let it upscale to 1080p).

I'll try to take closeup pics too - maybe someone else out there will get benefit from it.


----------



## smorgasbord

The other aspect of this is there is that you always have choices as to which component does the upscaling. If you don't do it in the DVD player, for instance, your TV will upscale to its display.

I have an older Pioneer Elite 1030HD whose native resolution was 1280x768. So it is always doing some scaling. Same with the 3:2 pulldown - you can do it in the player or in the TV. What's best depends on the particular units you have.


----------



## sigmaace01

Looking for an affordable 3D streaming unit with dual HDMI output.


----------



## hernanu

wmcclain said:


> Are you meaning the 983? That was the DVD player everyone remembers fondly. ABT processing, later used in their first Blu-ray, the BDP-83.
> 
> Faroudja processing as used in the 971 and 981 was impressive at the time, but seems much less so now.
> 
> -Bill


You are right - I meant the 983


----------



## lexus123

*Blu ray player that can play on CRT tv*

Looking for a good blu ray player under $100 that can be hooked up to a CRT tv to play DVD's. My Toshiba DVD/VCR we use for our CRT's tv's is having trouble playing DVDs, I was looking at 2 Sony blu ray streaming players that looked like good deals, BDP-S1200/ BDP-S3200. 

Unfortunately they look like they don't even have any component outputs, just HDMI so it is not going to work on a non dig tv. HDMI to component cables won't work, already researched that. 

Any recommendations on a decent blu ray player under $100 that has component outputs for a CRT tv. (Not upgrading those tv's as long as they work but it will be also used on dig tv's to play blu rays.) It has to be able to play burned MP4 files and other types of files from a DVD disc as well as have a USB drive.


----------



## Don Borvio

Need some help again, please.

I'm thinking of selling my Xbox One and just going back to a blu-ray player. Not sure I want to drop the $$$ on an Oppo since I didn't really have a good experience last time (but I assume the bugs are worked out of the model line now). 
I have a Panasonic BDT-220P now that is for backup duty, but streaming on Hulu crashes the player often. And it will not recognize my .m4v files OR connect to my system via DLNA.

Here are my main requirements (and just say


----------



## hernanu

lexus123 said:


> Looking for a good blu ray player under $100 that can be hooked up to a CRT tv to play DVD's. My Toshiba DVD/VCR we use for our CRT's tv's is having trouble playing DVDs, I was looking at 2 Sony blu ray streaming players that looked like good deals, BDP-S1200/ BDP-S3200.
> 
> Unfortunately they look like they don't even have any component outputs, just HDMI so it is not going to work on a non dig tv. HDMI to component cables won't work, already researched that.
> 
> Any recommendations on a decent blu ray player under $100 that has component outputs for a CRT tv. (Not upgrading those tv's as long as they work but it will be also used on dig tv's to play blu rays.) It has to be able to play burned MP4 files and other types of files from a DVD disc as well as have a USB drive.


That's going to be difficult. The Analog Sunset laws, pushed through by our friendly content providers, have eliminated analog video outputs on players. 

As of Dec. 31, 2010, any new players produced didn't have any HD analog video (component), so all of the current model bluray players won't have component connections. My Oppo BDP 83 (2009 design) has component outputs, the BDP-93 (2011, grandfathered) I believe has them, but the 103D, which I have does not.

It especially hit people who have (had) great analog TV's, since some component to HDMI converters are forced by this law to only output 480i. 

It was all to prevent pirating, which has not happened, but did inconvenience a lot of people. 

Your best bet is to get an older player, used and run with that. The Oppo 93's still have component outputs, I think some of the other manufacturer older players do, not sure which.


----------



## mdavej

Try a Sony 570, circa 2010. Should be pretty cheap on eBay ~ $40. 

If composite would do (yellow/white instead of red/green/blue/red/white), then you can get a slightly newer player.


----------



## RYANtheTIGER

My wife just wants a Blu Ray player for our bedroom to go along with our Samsung 6350. What do you guys think of the Panasonic BD91 ($69)? Or would you recommend something else? The idea is to watch BluRays from RedBox, etc and have them look better than our Uverse of course, but not Oppo-esque price.


----------



## teachsac

Either the 91 or the Sony 1200. A local Brick and Mortar has the 1200 on sale for $59.99.


S~


----------



## RYANtheTIGER

teachsac said:


> Either the 91 or the Sony 1200. A local Brick and Mortar has the 1200 on sale for $59.99.
> 
> 
> S~



Thanks. Just out of curiosity, are the 91 & 1200 your everyday joe players, a little better, etc?


----------



## teachsac

RYANtheTIGER said:


> Thanks. Just out of curiosity, are the 91 & 1200 your everyday joe players, a little better, etc?


Both are the most popular and reliable everyday consumer brands. While I don't have these particular models, I currently have Sony S790 and S7200, Panasonic 320 and 230, and an Oppo 93 in my systems. 


S~


----------



## RYANtheTIGER

teachsac said:


> Both are the most popular and reliable everyday consumer brands. While I don't have these particular models, I currently have Sony S790 and S7200, Panasonic 320 and 230, and an Oppo 93 in my systems.
> 
> 
> S~


So one more follow-up -- If the 91 & 1200 are "reliable everyday consumer brands", what is a nice little step up from this? Perhaps we'll call this segment the "pretty goods but not expensive" segment.


----------



## hernanu

RYANtheTIGER said:


> So one more follow-up -- If the 91 & 1200 are "reliable everyday consumer brands", what is a nice little step up from this? Perhaps we'll call this segment the "pretty goods but not expensive" segment.



Sony S5200 ? About $80. Gives you solid disk play and good network features.


----------



## teachsac

It's all about features (3D, WiFi, etc.). If you don't need them, no reason to step up.


S~


----------



## Don Borvio

No recommendations? How about the new Samsungs? They seem to be getting fairly good ratings.

Original post:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...can-t-decide-start-here-570.html#post28562378


----------



## BillP

Don Borvio said:


> No recommendations? How about the new Samsungs? They seem to be getting fairly good ratings.
> 
> Original post:
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...can-t-decide-start-here-570.html#post28562378


I would avoid Samsung due to poor reliability.


----------



## RYANtheTIGER

*OFFICIAL "HELP ME CHOOSE A PLAYER" THREAD: Can't decide? Start HERE.*



teachsac said:


> It's all about features (3D, WiFi, etc.). If you don't need them, no reason to step up.
> 
> 
> S~



Our TV doesn't do 3D and it has WiFi. I'm just looking for a BluRay player that produces a quality picture.

(We have a Samsung 48" 6350.)


----------



## Chise

sigmaace01 said:


> Looking for an affordable 3D streaming unit with dual HDMI output.


Panasonic 460


----------



## Chise

teachsac said:


> Both are the most popular and reliable everyday consumer brands. While I don't have these particular models, I currently have Sony S790 and S7200, Panasonic 320 and 230, and an Oppo 93 in my systems.
> 
> 
> S~


I have S790 is S7200 better to you or which one you like better?


----------



## SteveCallas

So my Philips BDP2205 came in today - as advertised, I can set it to 480i over HDMI and I have disabled all picture settings. Onkyo 3010 does the upscaling to 1080p as well as picture adjustments. Contrast had to be increased, and my preference is for intense colors, so saturation was slightly increased - everything else off or at 0. For reference, the tv is Samsung UN75F8000 (75" 1080p) and my eyes are 8' from the screen. 

Watched scenes from The Fifth Element superbit and The Incredibles, and first impressions are very good. There are some noticeable improvements over the Panasonic DVD-S77 - not huge, but noticeable. More detail / less detail smearing is the first thing I notice, especially in The Fifth Element. The faces of the general and the scientist reconstructing Leeloo have a whole heck of a lot of detail in them, a surprising amount for a dvd in my opinion. When Leeloo is on the building ledge and you see all the cg cars flying by, that also appeared more crisp. I didn't capture before pictures with the Panasonic, but all of the output resolution settings of that player required some level of processing or de-interlacing, and I have to assume it caused some detail to get lost.

With Incredibles, in the two scenes I used, I noticed less macro-blocking going on in Mr. Incredibles suit and the grey wall of Edna's cellar testing room when she is walking down there with Mrs. Incredible, doing her security checks, and the machine guns come out. That macro-blocking always bothered me with the Panasonic. I will have to try War of the Worlds, as I also remember noticeable macro-blocking with the Panasonic with the smoke that appears when the earth opens, the first pod comes out, and lands hard. The detail on Edna's cellar wall is also superior using this upscaling method, there is texture to it that was smeared in the past. 

The player itself has some disc read noise when you first put a dvd in, which I'm not a fan of, but it is silent during playback. It loads extremely fast, which is a positive. I'm shocked how small the unit is....I don't know if that is good or bad. 

I'll try player to tv and player upscaling to 1080p itself, but for now, so far, using it as a 480i transport to the Onkyo 3010 with it's upscaling seems to be a nice improvement, and those two dvds mentioned are HIGHLY watchable and enjoyable on this 75" screen. Blu rays have more detail obviously, but my dvd collection won't be going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## mdavej

RYANtheTIGER said:


> Our TV doesn't do 3D and it has WiFi. I'm just looking for a BluRay player that produces a quality picture.
> 
> (We have a Samsung 48" 6350.)


As teachsac said, stepping up, you'll only get more features you don't need and will never use. Even the cheapest player will have a stellar BluRay picture.


----------



## syednizamudeen

*Which Disc Player outputs MKV @ 24p from USB???*

Which disc player should I buy to play MKV files from External USB HDD at 24 FPS??

Will BD Players only output Bluray discs at 24P???

I searched a lot in the internet and couldn't find any help..

help me,please...


----------



## wmcclain

syednizamudeen said:


> Which disc player should I buy to play MKV files from External USB HDD at 24 FPS??
> 
> Will BD Players only output Bluray discs at 24P???
> 
> I searched a lot in the internet and couldn't find any help..
> 
> help me,please...


OPPO, but they start at $499.

-Bill


----------



## syednizamudeen

wmcclain said:


> syednizamudeen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which disc player should I buy to play MKV files from External USB HDD at 24 FPS??
> 
> Will BD Players only output Bluray discs at 24P???
> 
> I searched a lot in the internet and couldn't find any help..
> 
> help me,please...
> 
> 
> 
> OPPO, but they start at $499.
> 
> -Bill
Click to expand...


So, you mean bd-103?


----------



## wmcclain

syednizamudeen said:


> So, you mean bd-103?


Yes, that's the $499 player. Add $100 for the 103D which adds Darbee processing, and more $ for 105/105D, which are audiophile upgrades.

They all run the same firmware.

-Bill


----------



## alex014

There seems to be a consensus that picture quality of the various blu ray players are equal when playing blu rays. Does that also apply when they are connected to larger displays like a projector? I am thinking of upgrading from a sony bdp370 to the oppo 103 but I only need it to play blu rays. I am not concerned about streaming or analog audio. Thank you in advance


----------



## Scottfox

*Blu ray w/Hi-res Flac capability*

I am looking to upgrade to a wifi Blu ray player that can play Hi-res 96/24 flac files via USB input. I have seen that the Sony 6200 does it for a reasonable price. Any other suggestions? Still need good video & audio quality all around, as well as solid reliability. Want to keep it under $200. Currently have a Sony S590. I like it, just need 1 extra feature.


----------



## Selden Ball

alex014 said:


> There seems to be a consensus that picture quality of the various blu ray players are equal when playing blu rays. Does that also apply when they are connected to larger displays like a projector? I am thinking of upgrading from a sony bdp370 to the oppo 103 but I only need it to play blu rays. I am not concerned about streaming or analog audio. Thank you in advance


Blu-ray players have to translate the video color encoding that's on the disc into a video color encoding which is understood by the display device. Unfortunately, not all display devices display all color encodings in the best way possible. Sometimes the player's output has to be changed in order to get the best picture.

The Blu-ray cisc standard allows video with a bit depth of 8-bits per color YCbCr with 4:2:0 chroma subsampling. You'll have to try the various other color encoding options provided by your player to find out which one works best for your projector.


----------



## SteveCallas

alex014 said:


> There seems to be a consensus that picture quality of the various blu ray players are equal when playing blu rays. Does that also apply when they are connected to larger displays like a projector? I am thinking of upgrading from a sony bdp370 to the oppo 103 but I only need it to play blu rays. I am not concerned about streaming or analog audio. Thank you in advance


Content on a blu ray is encoded at 1080p, so a player is basically just reading and transporting the information digitally to your display. This is in contrast to standard definition dvds, which are 480i, and most players are set to de-interlace and potentially upscale the content before sending it to the display. This is why picture quality differences of various blu ray players when watching blu rays is typically negligible, but differences between players playing dvds is more critical.


----------



## alex014

So then I would not really benefit from upgrading to the oppo if I am only playing blu rays. I am just making sure i understand. Either way the player would be connected to the same display device.


----------



## Don Borvio

alex014 said:


> So then I would not really benefit from upgrading to the oppo if I am only playing blu rays. I am just making sure i understand. Either way the player would be connected to the same display device.


Oppo would be great if you need the analog outs, or like the better upconversion/video processing for discs and the HDMI input (live TV, etc). If you only care about blu-rays over HDMI, get a nice Sony or Panasonic and save yourself ~$400.


----------



## alex014

Does it matter that my current player is a few years old ? It is a sony bdp-370 inthink I got it in 2012 maybe 2011


----------



## Rich86

alex014 said:


> Does it matter that my current player is a few years old ? It is a sony bdp-370 inthink I got it in 2012 maybe 2011


If you are watching your blu-rays via a hdmi connection & your 370 has the features that matter to you, I'd just keep running it . . .


----------



## syednizamudeen

wmcclain said:


> syednizamudeen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you mean bd-103?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's the $499 player. Add $100 for the 103D which adds Darbee processing, and more $ for 105/105D, which are audiophile upgrades.
> 
> They all run the same firmware.
> 
> -Bill
Click to expand...

Thanks for your wonderful response..


----------



## MrHT

hernanu said:


> Sony S5200 ? About $80. Gives you solid disk play and good network features.


My old Sony BDP-S360 HDMI port is failing so I need to find another BD player. The only things I'm looking for in a new BD player is stable playback on BDs, ability to play mp4 videos from a USB, can play recordable DVDs, and can bitstream HD audio. Streaming is not something I'm looking for at the moment, but it wouldn't hurt to have it in case I decide to subscribe in the future. 3D is something I don't want as I have no intention of upgrading to 3D.

So, is the Sony S5200 the best bang for the buck for me?? What about the Sony BDPS3200? Other than the 3D feature, what does the 5200 have that the 3200 doesn't?


----------



## Dexter88

Hi guys, I am looking for a Blu-Ray Player with:


SACD/DSD support
a good optical drive
DTS-HD based mkv's playing from USB-HDD
sharing USB-HDD to WLAN
I am willing to spend up to 350€, when possible.
Thanks.


----------



## hernanu

MrHT said:


> My old Sony BDP-S360 HDMI port is failing so I need to find another BD player. The only things I'm looking for in a new BD player is stable playback on BDs, ability to play mp4 videos from a USB, can play recordable DVDs, and can bitstream HD audio. Streaming is not something I'm looking for at the moment, but it wouldn't hurt to have it in case I decide to subscribe in the future. 3D is something I don't want as I have no intention of upgrading to 3D.
> 
> So, is the Sony S5200 the best bang for the buck for me?? What about the Sony BDPS3200? Other than the 3D feature, what does the 5200 have that the 3200 doesn't?


The 3D feature is pretty much it. If it's worth the extra 10 bucks, fine, if not (I don't have 3D, so I'd probably choose the 3200)....

The 3200 also supports MP4 from a USB, recordable DVD's. It can bitstream the lossless codecs from movies, but if you meant can it play lossless audio from a disk (SACD, etc.) no, but it can stream and play lossless music files (FLAC, etc.).


----------



## Hans Gruber

*Best Value Blue Ray Player right now?*

I need a new Blue Ray player that will stream netflix in either 5.1 or 7.1 surround. I have to use my Ebay bucks certificate and I am looking at the Sony BDP-S5200. So $75-$85 price range. What is the best player in that category right now. LG, Samsung, Panasonic, etc.


----------



## Hans Gruber

Is there a better option or choice than the Sony BDP-S5200?


----------



## lovinthehd

Dunno but I do like my S5100....though a bit noisy (motor noise). Waaay better than a Samsung unit it replaced (better apps, menu and loading time).


----------



## dave trimble

*Panasonic BDT 210 dying*

Well, my trusty Panny is finally starting to give out on me, and I thought I'd come here and ask the experts for advice before I replace it.

I'm looking for a Blu-Ray player that handles 3D, is quiet (if possible) and has fast load times (I hate waiting around for a disc to load). I don't care whether it has "smart" features like Netflix or Hulu because I use a Roku 3 for that. I was looking at the Oppo 103, but then started hearing that it's not really worth the money if I'm going to be outputting audio via HDMI, which I am. So what's the best bet that meets my criteria? Price isn't really much of an issue, but the Oppo 103 ($499 USD) would be the highest I'd be willing to go for a Blu-Ray player.


----------



## eljaycanuck

dave trimble said:


> I'm looking for a Blu-Ray player that handles 3D, is quiet (if possible) and has fast load times (I hate waiting around for a disc to load).


The Sony BDP-S6200 rates well on all counts.

I picked one up yesterday at FutureShop.ca for $140 (CDN). Nice little unit.


----------



## Hans Gruber

I pulled the trigger on the Sony BDP-S5200. My old Sony BDP-S370 will be retired downstairs to replace a buggy Toshiba player. I really just needed Netflix to stream in DD 5.1 surround as my XBOX 360 is as loud as a hurricane.


----------



## mdavej

Hans Gruber said:


> I pulled the trigger on the Sony BDP-S5200. My old Sony BDP-S370 will be retired downstairs to replace a buggy Toshiba player. I really just needed Netflix to stream in DD 5.1 surround as my XBOX 360 is as loud as a hurricane.


Good choice. Your Xbox also maxes out at 720p for Netflix, so your picture quality will nearly double with the Sony.


----------



## Hans Gruber

mdavej said:


> Good choice. Your Xbox also maxes out at 720p for Netflix, so your picture quality will nearly double with the Sony.


Good point, I didn't think about the picture quality of what the BDP-S370 was outputting either. I know it had dual band wireless. I have a dual band wireless router with 5ghz. That is what the BDP-S370 was using. Is the picture quality on Netflix streaming better on the BDP-S5200 vs. the BDP-S370?


----------



## mdavej

Hans Gruber said:


> Good point, I didn't think about the picture quality of what the BDP-S370 was outputting either. I know it had dual band wireless. I have a dual band wireless router with 5ghz. That is what the BDP-S370 was using. Is the picture quality on Netflix streaming better on the BDP-S5200 vs. the BDP-S370?


Much better, nearly double the resolution. The 370 also maxes out at 720p and has no DD 5.1. Of course whether you can see the difference or not depends on the size of your TV and how far away you sit.


----------



## Hans Gruber

mdavej said:


> Much better, nearly double the resolution. The 370 also maxes out at 720p and has no DD 5.1. Of course whether you can see the difference or not depends on the size of your TV and how far away you sit.


My TV is a 73" screen. How close is the 1080p netflix to Blue-Ray picture quality? I didn't think about the picture quality on my BDP-S370 before.


----------



## gregavi

*Choosing the right Blu Ray Player*

Hi all,

I'm looking for a universal player that will play Blu Ray, DVD-A and SACD and Netflix. I have the Denon BDP-1611 that does almost everything I want. What it won't do (as far as I can tell) is play DTS HD Master or Dolby TrueHD. Does it not support these 2 audio formats because it was built before these formats existed? 

I know there are not many players on the market that do all the above and it seems Oppo is the logical choice to look at. I'm having a hard time finding which players (Oppo or others) that do all the above, at least, I don't see DTS HD Master or Dolby TrueHD listed on any of the specs from Oppo or any other players. I don't want to spend a lot on this player. Can anybody inform me of some players to look at that will do all the above.

Another option is to sell the Denon and use my Panasonic DV-610AV DVD player which plays DVD-A and SACD (But not Blu Ray)and buy a decent Blu Ray player that plays DTS HD Master or Dolby TrueHD. I'm pretty sure all the new ones play the 2 lossless formats. I was hoping to get an all-in-one player though.

Any advice is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## eljaycanuck

According to its product page, the OPPO BDP-103 does everything you're looking for, including bitstreaming Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA to your receiver or decoding it internally and outputting LPCM.


(According to the owner's manual, your Denon BD player will bitstream HD audio to a receiver capable of decoding it, but it can't decode it internally. This is likely due to a licensing issue.)


----------



## hernanu

gregavi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking for a universal player that will play Blu Ray, DVD-A and SACD and Netflix. I have the Denon BDP-1611 that does almost everything I want. What it won't do (as far as I can tell) is play DTS HD Master or Dolby TrueHD. Does it not support these 2 audio formats because it was built before these formats existed?
> 
> I know there are not many players on the market that do all the above and it seems Oppo is the logical choice to look at. I'm having a hard time finding which players (Oppo or others) that do all the above, at least, I don't see DTS HD Master or Dolby TrueHD listed on any of the specs from Oppo or any other players. I don't want to spend a lot on this player. Can anybody inform me of some players to look at that will do all the above.
> 
> Another option is to sell the Denon and use my Panasonic DV-610AV DVD player which plays DVD-A and SACD (But not Blu Ray)and buy a decent Blu Ray player that plays DTS HD Master or Dolby TrueHD. I'm pretty sure all the new ones play the 2 lossless formats. I was hoping to get an all-in-one player though.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Your player does both DTS-HD MA and TrueHD if you need it to. I bitstream from my Oppo and let the receiver process the signal, but if you need the player to decode, it looks like yours will


----------



## bdrex28

Really looking for some help.


Here's what I have now:


PS3 (original version, approximately 8 years old)
Pioneer VSX-1018-AH-K Receiver
Sony HW40ES Projector - Just installing
ATT Uverse Box




Ok, so I've been using my PS3 since they first came out and it's starting to have a little glitch performance.


I just purchased and will have installed tomorrow the HW40ES Projector.


I am strongly considering a new Blu-Ray player.




It's basically just for watching Blu-Ray, I don't need 4k upconversion as my projector is not 4k. However, I do like the dual core processors many of them have.


I do like the Smart TV type interfaces.


I would like to be able to stream Amazon Video (prime member and my wife is trying to catch up on a few series so she accesses that all the time in the bedroom tv).


I need optical out, or would prefer that.


My receiver wont pass through 3D so I'd have to take video out to the projector and sound directly to the receiver.


Budget is really sub $200, otherwise I'd get the Oppo 103D, but as I'll end up buying a new receiver in the next several months, I thought I'd go ahead and get a new blu-ray player.


Can you recommend a few that would be a good product and better than my PS3?


Oh I'm also using a Harmony Ultimate One and it obviously doesn't pair with my PS3 well and so that's another consideration for a new blu-ray player.






Thank you


----------



## teachsac

I would consider something with two HDMI outs to take advantage of lossless audio. The Panasonic 460 would be an example.


S~


----------



## mdavej

bdrex28 said:


> ... I'm also using a Harmony Ultimate One and it obviously doesn't pair with my PS3 well and so that's another consideration for a new blu-ray player.


Unlike Sony game consoles, every stand alone BD player works fine with any universal remote. So you don't have to worry about that part.


----------



## bdrex28

teachsac said:


> I would consider something with two HDMI outs to take advantage of lossless audio. The Panasonic 460 would be an example.
> 
> 
> S~




What benefit would the dual HDMI outs have? I don' know, so I'm interested in learning more.


I'd been trying to look at the Sony BDPS6200 and the Samsung HD6500, part of me kind of wanted Sony as I'm just a Sony fan, just am not sure.


----------



## bdrex28

mdavej said:


> Unlike Sony game consoles, every stand alone BD player works fine with any universal remote. So you don't have to worry about that part.



That's what I was seeing. So that's good.


Any recommendations on the player?


----------



## mdavej

bdrex28 said:


> That's what I was seeing. So that's good.
> 
> 
> Any recommendations on the player?


Like teachsac said, you need dual HDMI out since your AVR won't pass 3D (one HDMI for video, another for audio). That means the Panny he suggested, a very expensive Oppo or an older player like the Sony 790. If you don't care about lossless audio (I don't), then single HDMI and optical/coax will work fine. That will give you DD 5.1 and DTS 5.1 at least, in which case the 6200 would be fine since you want dual core.

Maybe teachsac can answer this. If you never play a 3D disc, would a receiver that lacks 3D capability still be able to process lossless audio over HDMI from any other disc? If so, then you don't need dual HDMI if you would never play 3D.


----------



## bdrex28

mdavej said:


> Like teachsac said, you need dual HDMI out since your AVR won't pass 3D (one HDMI for video, another for audio). That means the Panny he suggested, a very expensive Oppo or an older player like the Sony 790. If you don't care about lossless audio (I don't), then single HDMI and optical/coax will work fine. That will give you DD 5.1 and DTS 5.1 at least, in which case the 6200 would be fine since you want dual core.
> 
> Maybe teachsac can answer this. If you never play a 3D disc, would a receiver that lacks 3D capability still be able to process lossless audio over HDMI from any other disc? If so, then you don't need dual HDMI if you would never play 3D.



My receiver will decode DTS-MA and Tru-HD, so couldn't I get a single output HDMI send it to the projector then send audio to the receiver through optical without a dual HDMI? I may just do it that way as in the next month or two I'll buy a new receiver anyway.


that's how I'm doing it now with the PS3. As for 3D probably will rarely use.


----------



## eljaycanuck

bdrex28 said:


> My receiver will decode DTS-MA and Tru-HD, so couldn't I get a single output HDMI send it to the projector then send audio to the receiver through optical ...


Optical digital audio connections don't (can't) carry HD audio.


----------



## bdrex28

eljaycanuck said:


> Optical digital audio connections don't (can't) carry HD audio.




Yes, but will it not send it lossless after decoding at the player?


I believe it then comes into the receiver as PCM? Or am I totally jacked in my thinking?


----------



## hernanu

bdrex28 said:


> It's basically just for watching Blu-Ray, I don't need 4k upconversion as my projector is not 4k. However, I do like the dual core processors many of them have.


For just bluray, any solid players would do, since you like Sony, either the current ones or some older ones. 



bdrex28 said:


> I do like the Smart TV type interfaces.
> 
> I would like to be able to stream Amazon Video (prime member and my wife is trying to catch up on a few series so she accesses that all the time in the bedroom tv).


Amazon is available with the Sonys and the Panasonics. 



bdrex28 said:


> I need optical out, or would prefer that.
> 
> My receiver wont pass through 3D so I'd have to take video out to the projector and sound directly to the receiver.


So you want HDMI to your Projector and / or an HDTV? or just the projector.

Optical out is harder as it's been phased out in most current players. You may need to go back to the Sony 790 / 590 players for that. 



bdrex28 said:


> Budget is really sub $200, otherwise I'd get the Oppo 103D, but as I'll end up buying a new receiver in the next several months, I thought I'd go ahead and get a new blu-ray player.
> 
> Can you recommend a few that would be a good product and better than my PS3?


If you want one of the current Sony players, I don't think any has dual HDMI outputs, so you'd have to go with coax. That gives you only the lossy sound, which will still sound good until you get a receiver that can pass through the 3D signal. 

The 1018 has 3 HDMI inputs ant it decodes the lossless codecs. If you got an older player, like the Sony BDP-S790, which had two HDMI outputs, you could send one to the projector, the other to the 1018. 

So if you make the connection to the 1018 and bitstream the sound, it can decode TrueHD and DTS-HD MA. 



bdrex28 said:


> Oh I'm also using a Harmony Ultimate One and it obviously doesn't pair with my PS3 well and so that's another consideration for a new blu-ray player.


The Harmony One will work with any standalone player that uses IR.


----------



## mdavej

bdrex28 said:


> My receiver will decode DTS-MA and Tru-HD, so couldn't I get a single output HDMI send it to the projector then send audio to the receiver through optical without a dual HDMI? I may just do it that way as in the next month or two I'll buy a new receiver anyway.
> 
> 
> that's how I'm doing it now with the PS3. As for 3D probably will rarely use.


A new player will work the same. It's just 3D that mucks things up. If you never use it, then single HDMI is fine, and you'll continue to get lossless. Sounds like the 6200 is the way to go then.

The issue with 3D is if your AVR can't process it, then you have to connect your player directly to your projector. So how do you get an audio signal to your AVR? You either need a second HDMI output from your player or use the lossy outputs (optical/coax). If you never plan to watch 3D, you should save your money and keep your receiver if you're happy with it.


----------



## Selden Ball

bdrex28 said:


> Yes, but will it not send it lossless after decoding at the player?
> 
> 
> I believe it then comes into the receiver as PCM? Or am I totally jacked in my thinking?


S/PDIF, whether optical or coax, can only transport lossless stereo PCM, lossy Dolby Digital (up to 5.1 channels) or lossy DTS (up to 6.1 channels). It cannot transport any other types of signals. In particular, it can't carry 7.1 channel PCM.


----------



## hernanu

bdrex28 said:


> Yes, but will it not send it lossless after decoding at the player?
> 
> 
> I believe it then comes into the receiver as PCM? Or am I totally jacked in my thinking?


The new Sonys only decode TrueHD and DTS-HD MA to 2 channel PCM audio as far as I can see. So no, it won't get the full surround. 

Either a dual HDMI player like the S790 (which was a great player) or using coax, you get the lossy sound. The 1018 is a great AVR btw.


----------



## eljaycanuck

bdrex28 said:


> Yes, but will it not send it lossless after decoding at the player?


Lossless - whether it's bitstreamed to the AVR to decode or decoded in the player - is HD audio. An optical digital audio connection won't carry it.


----------



## Nodscene

Just wanted to update everyone as I posted some questions a while back about selling my Oppo 83 and going with a Sony 5200 with region free mods. After everything was said and done I actually went with another Oppo haha. This time the 103D and I'm very happy I went this route. While it was way more than I wanted to spend I did get $350 CAN for the 83 which made the purchase that much easier. In my opinion, the Darby processing on the unit makes a fairly significant difference. I ended up connecting my Mede8er 1000X3D to it so I could benefit from Darby and couldn't be happier. Plus I now have Netflix at 1080p which makes it worth watching. 

Thanks to everyone who helped me.


----------



## gregavi

hernanu said:


> Your player does both DTS-HD MA and TrueHD if you need it to. I bitstream from my Oppo and let the receiver process the signal, but if you need the player to decode, it looks like yours will


I changed my Denon BD player to output "Bitstream" and toggled the "Audio" button on the remote and it shows DTS-HD-MA on-screen but my Denon 4311 AVR shows "MULTI CH STEREO" as the audio output. Other DTS-HD MA and TrueHD sources show as such on the 4311 display. Tried changing some settings on the 4311 but no change. 

BTW, the disc I'm using is "Bourne Ultimatum" Blu Ray disc.

I guess I'll try the 4311 thread.


----------



## Selden Ball

gregavi said:


> I changed my Denon BD player to output "Bitstream" and toggled the "Audio" button on the remote and it shows DTS-HD-MA on-screen but my Denon 4311 AVR shows "MULTI CH STEREO" as the audio output. Other DTS-HD MA and TrueHD sources show as such on the 4311 display. Tried changing some settings on the 4311 but no change.
> 
> BTW, the disc I'm using is "Bourne Ultimatum" Blu Ray disc.
> 
> I guess I'll try the 4311 thread.


The receiver is reporting what it's getting. You have not yet disabled "Secondary Audio Mix" in the player. 

When the player is required to mix primary and secondary audio streams, it first has to decode the disc's audio into LPCM so that it can mix the two. Very few BDs actually have secondary audio Extras, so disabling is appropriate.


----------



## bdrex28

Ok, will someone recommend 2 or 3 good receivers? I might as well buy one.

So this is what I will have:

Sony HW40ES projector
Sony S6200 blu-ray (just ordered)
ATT Uverse

Now, just need a receiver preferably under $650 at the most.

I suppose I'd want a 7.2 if possible, it'll be mostly for Home Theater, pass through of 3D and of course the audio, etc.

I did like the Audyssey on my current pioneer.

I was thinking one of the Denons, Sony or Pioneer? I see there's a Marantz, but seems many are having issues?

I know this is the blu-ray field, but many of you are very knowlegeable and I was hoping had some suggestions.

Thank you

Oh again 90% of it will be for Home theater; blu-ray, HDTV, Sports, some basic streaming of audio. I'd like multi-room if possible as I have the wiring installed in the house, just don't have speakers in the downstairs yet connected, but eventually will put some in.

I don't need Atmos as it's out of my price range and have no plans on utilizing that.

Thank you as always to the community, for years you guys have been great to me.


----------



## Rich86

bdrex28 said:


> Ok, will someone recommend 2 or 3 good receivers? I might as well buy one.
> 
> So this is what I will have:
> 
> Sony HW40ES projector
> Sony S6200 blu-ray (just ordered)
> ATT Uverse
> 
> Now, just need a receiver preferably under $650 at the most.
> 
> I suppose I'd want a 7.2 if possible, it'll be mostly for Home Theater, pass through of 3D and of course the audio, etc.
> 
> I did like the Audyssey on my current pioneer.
> 
> I was thinking one of the Denons, Sony or Pioneer? I see there's a Marantz, but seems many are having issues?
> 
> I know this is the blu-ray field, but many of you are very knowlegeable and I was hoping had some suggestions.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Oh again 90% of it will be for Home theater; blu-ray, HDTV, Sports, some basic streaming of audio. I'd like multi-room if possible as I have the wiring installed in the house, just don't have speakers in the downstairs yet connected, but eventually will put some in.
> 
> I don't need Atmos as it's out of my price range and have no plans on utilizing that.
> 
> Thank you as always to the community, for years you guys have been great to me.


I have had excellent performance from my Yamaha receivers (a RX-V1 for a number of years - and a RX-V3900 in my primary setup for the last few years). The new Aventage line of receivers look very good. You might look into those, select power & features you care about & price you can live with and investigate it further. Onkyo receivers also get excellent comments particularly concerning performance value for the money.


----------



## Dexter88

Dexter88 said:


> Hi guys, I am looking for a Blu-Ray Player with:
> 
> 
> SACD/DSD support
> a good optical drive
> DTS-HD based mkv's playing from USB-HDD
> sharing USB-HDD to WLAN
> I am willing to spend up to 350€, when possible.
> Thanks.


up...


----------



## Selden Ball

Sharing a disc to a LAN is done by a Network Attached Storage device (aka NAS) or a general purpose computer. I don't know of any Blu-ray player which does it. If that's a firm requirement, you might want to consider buying a Blu-ray disc drive (either external or internal) that you connect to your computer. Your other requirements probably would be best met by an Oppo 103.


----------



## lovinthehd

bdrex28 said:


> Oh I'm also using a Harmony Ultimate One and it obviously doesn't pair with my PS3 well and so that's another consideration for a new blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


PS3 and my Harmony work fine with one of these that are still available for now http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Harm...0853&sr=8-2&keywords=playstation+3+ir+adapter


----------



## gregavi

Selden Ball said:


> The receiver is reporting what it's getting. You have not yet disabled "Secondary Audio Mix" in the player.
> 
> When the player is required to mix primary and secondary audio streams, it first has to decode the disc's audio into LPCM so that it can mix the two. Very few BDs actually have secondary audio Extras, so disabling is appropriate.


The only 3 options in the "Audio" menu under HDMI is "PCM", "Bitstream" and "Off". Tried them all and still do not get DTS HD MA. I'm not sure how to disable "Secondary Audio Mix" in the player.


----------



## doselive

Sony BDP-S370, good choice


----------



## mdavej

gregavi said:


> The only 3 options in the "Audio" menu under HDMI is "PCM", "Bitstream" and "Off". Tried them all and still do not get DTS HD MA. I'm not sure how to disable "Secondary Audio Mix" in the player.


Can't miss it: "BD Audio Mix Setting". If you want to see those letters on your AVR display, then pick Bitstream. We're still talking about a Sony player, right?


----------



## mdavej

doselive said:


> Sony BDP-S370, good choice


A classic from four generations ago, probably not very easy to find today. Netflix app on that one leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## gregavi

mdavej said:


> Can't miss it: "BD Audio Mix Setting". If you want to see those letters on your AVR display, then pick Bitstream. We're still talking about a Sony player, right?


I never said anything about a Sony player. I'm using a Denon BDP 1611. I have tried "Bitstream" and it does not show as DTS HD-MA. 

I tried a different disc (Ice Age Dawn Of The Dinosaurs) which is DTS HD-MA 7.1. The Denon Blu Disc Player shows that as it's setting but Denon 4311 still shows Multi-Channel Stereo. I then tried a ripped Blu Ray "Noah" using Popcorn Hour and the 4311 shows DTS HD-MA on display.

???


----------



## Selden Ball

Getting a different audio result when using your disc player and when using a different HDMI device confirms that it's a problem in the disc player.

Changing the "Secondary Audio Mix" setting is described on page 6 of the 1611's owner's manual. See the attached screengrab.

In other words, make sure "BD Audio Mode" is set to "HD Audio Output". I don't recall you mentioning this setting.

Also, check to see if the player's firmware is up to date. It might be a decoder bug that's (hopefully) fixed in a later release. Otherwise, I think you need to contact Denon about it.


----------



## gregavi

Selden Ball said:


> The receiver is reporting what it's getting. You have not yet disabled "Secondary Audio Mix" in the player.
> 
> When the player is required to mix primary and secondary audio streams, it first has to decode the disc's audio into LPCM so that it can mix the two. Very few BDs actually have secondary audio Extras, so disabling is appropriate.


OK, finally got it to work. I changed the surround mode setting of my 4311 to "Standard" and Bada-Bing, problem solved.


----------



## madhuski

Any suggestions if I'm looking for a good, fast, quiet player that has an IR in port?


----------



## wmcclain

madhuski said:


> Any suggestions if I'm looking for a good, fast, quiet player that has an IR in port?


Do you have a price range?

-Bill


----------



## madhuski

wmcclain said:


> Do you have a price range?
> 
> -Bill


I'd like to keep it around $200 or so. I was thinking about a used oppo, but was wondering if there are any others out there


----------



## hernanu

madhuski said:


> I'd like to keep it around $200 or so. I was thinking about a used oppo, but was wondering if there are any others out there


The oldest used Oppos are about 100 more than that.


----------



## CZ Eddie

*Cheap BD player with Bluetooth Transmitter (not receiver)?*

Folks, I'm looking for a sub $100 Blu Ray player that has built-in capability of transmitting audio over Bluetooth to my BT headphones. 
Yes, I know I can plug an adapter on it. But the cheapest transmitters are about $40 and I already have one and don't like it.


----------



## mdavej

Doesn't exist. Sorry.


----------



## hernanu

CZ Eddie said:


> Folks, I'm looking for a sub $100 Blu Ray player that has built-in capability of transmitting audio over Bluetooth to my BT headphones.
> Yes, I know I can plug an adapter on it. But the cheapest transmitters are about $40 and I already have one and don't like it.


Don't know of any (agree with mdavej, but many receivers have bluetooth adapters or it's built in. That would be a good way to go if your setup has one.


----------



## mdavej

Most AVRs I've seen only have bluetooth receivers, not transmitters. I think you'll have to rely on a 3rd party transmitter regardless.


----------



## clwolf

*simple samsung BD player*

Hi.

I am looking at a Blu-ray player for my girlfriend. She is "retiring" her old GoVideo VCR/DVD combo player. (Thank goodness).

She just purchased a Samsung H6201 50" LED tv, and Direct TV. That is all she has to hookup. She just wants a simple player. I would like to keep it very simple for her, so I think a Samsung player would be best. 

I was thinking the BD-H6500 or the BD-H5900. She actually doesn't need the "smart" player since she has it on her TV, but seems like you can't get away from that. 

Thanks.


----------



## mdavej

clwolf said:


> Hi.
> 
> I am looking at a Blu-ray player for my girlfriend. She is "retiring" her old GoVideo VCR/DVD combo player. (Thank goodness).
> 
> She just purchased a Samsung H6201 50" LED tv, and Direct TV. That is all she has to hookup. She just wants a simple player. I would like to keep it very simple for her, so I think a Samsung player would be best.
> 
> I was thinking the BD-H6500 or the BD-H5900. She actually doesn't need the "smart" player since she has it on her TV, but seems like you can't get away from that.
> 
> Thanks.


Since she won't be using the smart features, the H5100 is all you need. But if I were buying today, I'd go for the Sony 5200 on sale at best buy. A different brand isn't going to be any more complicated to hook up and use.


----------



## clwolf

mdavej said:


> Since she won't be using the smart features, the H5100 is all you need. But if I were buying today, I'd go for the Sony 5200 on sale at best buy. A different brand isn't going to be any more complicated to hook up and use.


I'll check out price difference. I'll check out the 5200. Thanks.

I was under the impression that if you get a samsung player, with the samsung tv, you can set it up so that the DirectTV remote will work for everything. She can't stand the Samsung remote...much prefers the DirectTV one.

Thanks


----------



## mdavej

clwolf said:


> I'll check out price difference. I'll check out the 5200. Thanks.
> 
> I was under the impression that if you get a samsung player, with the samsung tv, you can set it up so that the DirectTV remote will work for everything. She can't stand the Samsung remote...much prefers the DirectTV one.
> 
> Thanks


Turn on anynet and bravia sync and the TV commands on the DirecTV remote should work. DirecTV remote will also have codes for Sony. Nothing special about Samsung. But IMO the DirecTV remote is still going to be missing too many functions to be very useful. Probably won't do top menu, popup menu, options, eject, stuff like that. And that little sliding switch at the top will get old pretty quick. She'll still probably have to use a couple of remotes. Your next gift should be a decent universal remote


----------



## BillP

Many here avoid Samsung players due to poor reliability. I'd recommend Sony or Panasonic.


----------



## neoattilathehun

*Oppo BDP105D wasted on 720p TV?*

I am looking to buy my 1st BluRay player. Yes I am a late adopter. I currently am using an Oppo DV980H dvd player, and I am partial to Oppo. I am leaning toward a BDP-105D. I can make my own determination on the usefulness of the audio features, but I really would appreciate input on whether the video features would be useful to me, or are they completely wasted on my TV such that (ignoring audio) I'd be better off buying a cheapo BluRay player. The issue is that I have an older model plasma TV. It is a 50" LG 50PX1D with a native resolution of 1366x768. The owner's manual says that its preferred format is 1280x720p, but that it will support 1920x1080i. It does have one HDMI input. I have no intention of replacing the TV in the near or foreseeable future. As a side note, I have no AVR, as I run the DV980H straight to a 5-channel amplifier. I don't know whether cheapo BluRay players have a variable output allowing one to dispense with an AVR.

I really would appreciate input and opinions. Regrettably, I have not been able to keep up with new technology.


----------



## wmcclain

neoattilathehun said:


> I am looking to buy my 1st BluRay player. Yes I am a late adopter. I currently am using an Oppo DV980H dvd player, and I am partial to Oppo. I am leaning toward a BDP-105D. I can make my own determination on the usefulness of the audio features, but I really would appreciate input on whether the video features would be useful to me, or are they completely wasted on my TV such that (ignoring audio) I'd be better off buying a cheapo BluRay player. The issue is that I have an older model plasma TV. It is a 50" LG 50PX1D with a native resolution of 1366x768. The owner's manual says that its preferred format is 1280x720p, but that it will support 1920x1080i. It does have one HDMI input. I have no intention of replacing the TV in the near or foreseeable future. As a side note, I have no AVR, as I run the DV980H straight to a 5-channel amplifier. I don't know whether cheapo BluRay players have a variable output allowing one to dispense with an AVR.
> 
> I really would appreciate input and opinions. Regrettably, I have not been able to keep up with new technology.


Welcome to AVSForum.

You have a lot of factors to consider.

Your current display does not take full advantage of the Blu-ray format, but it is hidef, and there have been very impressive 768 displays. So I think you will definitely enjoy going to Blu-ray with this display.

Our standard advice is that all Blu-ray players produce "very similar" images from Blu-ray discs. Maybe not identical, but choosing models based on differences in Blu-ray image as the primary concern is not recommended.

DVD is actually harder to process, and there may be a greater difference between players there.

You specify the 105D, which has Darbee processing. Are you specifically interested in that? You can save a bit without it, but many videophiles are enjoying the effect. 

The 105D is an audiophile product. If you don't go with an OPPO, do you have alternative products in mind for your audio needs?

Finally, OPPO has a 30-day trial period if you want to test it with your own gear. All it costs you is shipping if you return it.

-Bill


----------



## psgcdn

A cheap BR player won't have the audio features that you want (the Oppo has a volume control? EDIT: Yes it does. However bass management is limited to using the same frequency for all speakers.)


----------



## Chise

dave trimble said:


> Well, my trusty Panny is finally starting to give out on me, and I thought I'd come here and ask the experts for advice before I replace it.
> 
> I'm looking for a Blu-Ray player that handles 3D, is quiet (if possible) and has fast load times (I hate waiting around for a disc to load). I don't care whether it has "smart" features like Netflix or Hulu because I use a Roku 3 for that. I was looking at the Oppo 103, but then started hearing that it's not really worth the money if I'm going to be outputting audio via HDMI, which I am. So what's the best bet that meets my criteria? Price isn't really much of an issue, but the Oppo 103 ($499 USD) would be the highest I'd be willing to go for a Blu-Ray player.


When last time you clean inside the player if not get a disc cleaner.


----------



## neoattilathehun

Bill, I appreciate your reply. Regarding Darbee, it's not like I "need" it but I don't buy audio/video gear very often and I tend to keep it a long time. Amortized over the likely holding period, the cost of the Darbee upgrade is not that much so I would make the stretch. Regarding audio needs, if I don't get the BDP-105, I currently own other audio gear that would suffice, although the BDP-105 is better than any other audio source component I own. 

Re: differences in BluRay player picture quality being subtle, that's good to know, and will affect my decision. 

Re: 30-day trial, good point but the thing is that the BDP-105 will look better (hopefully a lot better) than my dvd player, and so I can't imagine that I won't like it, but the question is whether it will look any better or much better than a cheapo deal of the day model. I gather that the answer is that it will not. Still, I doubt that the cheapos have variable output, and so I would have to weigh the cost of an AVR + the cheapo. I do like the simplicity of the player direct to amp.
Thanks very much.


----------



## mdavej

Honestly, if I had your system and money for a 105D, I'd buy a new native 1080p TV, AVR and cheap player and still come out ahead.


----------



## psgcdn

mdavej said:


> Honestly, if I had your system and money for a 105D, I'd buy a new native 1080p TV, AVR and cheap player and still come out ahead.


Yeah, but will a cheap 1080p LED set actually look any better than his 720p plasma? It had a MSRP of 4K$ in 2006 so it might be pretty good by today's standards.


----------



## mdavej

psgcdn said:


> Yeah, but will a cheap 1080p LED set actually look any better than his 720p plasma? It had a MSRP of 4K$ in 2006 so it might be pretty good by today's standards.


Killer black levels is the main thing plasma has going for it, but a local dimming LED gets pretty darn close. Sadly that TV is probably only worth $200 today and probably has a far worse picture than it had 8 years ago, since plasma colors fade and pixels burn in.


----------



## neoattilathehun

*plasma*



mdavej said:


> Killer black levels is the main thing plasma has going for it, but a local dimming LED gets pretty darn close. Sadly that TV is probably only worth $200 today and probably has a far worse picture than it had 8 years ago, since plasma colors fade and pixels burn in.


I'm sure that your right about my old plasma being basically worthless on the used market, but I don't think that the picture quality has degraded to any material degree, if at all. No burn in, and relative to my mom's brand new 42" LED, the picture on mine still looks really good. It really hasn't gotten heavy use. No one here watches a lot of TV. We use it mostly for movies. Thanks very much for your input.


----------



## cranked

Looking for a recommendation on a Blu-ray player.


Just bought a HW40ES with a 106" screen. Have an Onkyo TX-SR805 running the show using 7.1 audio in my recently completed dedicated home theater room.


Hoping to keep it under $200. Thinking of getting Netflix/Hulu or something similar so hopefully something that will leave me with options on that front (almost assuming that's a standard feature these days?).


Was going to use my PS3, but I don't want the kids in there playing on it and messing with the projector all the time so going with a dedicated BR player.


I know there isn't an end all be all to BR players, but my brain is completely fried from reading all the info on what PJ/screen to go with that I don't have the will power to read through this forum.


Live close to a Best Buy and would also be willing to shop online for any deals.


Thanks a lot for any suggestions!


----------



## hernanu

neoattilathehun said:


> I'm sure that your right about my old plasma being basically worthless on the used market, but I don't think that the picture quality has degraded to any material degree, if at all. No burn in, and relative to my mom's brand new 42" LED, the picture on mine still looks really good. It really hasn't gotten heavy use. No one here watches a lot of TV. We use it mostly for movies. Thanks very much for your input.


Given your system, a very good plasma and wanting to use the player direct to amps, this mirrors the way the 105(x) is currently being used by a respectable subset of its users.

You might go to the 105 discussion areas and check in with them, for their comments. 

The only thing I'd say about the analog section is that it is extremely good. The 103(D) also has a very good analog outputs, but is not in the 105's league. 

As to video as others mentioned, on bluray you won't see much difference as compared to less expensive brands. The DVD conversion will at least match your current Oppo if not better it, so you won't lose anything there. 

Also consider the other features (look in the FAQ), but the best one for me is using it as a video processor for incoming cable or other signals.


----------



## clwolf

BillP said:


> Many here avoid Samsung players due to poor reliability. I'd recommend Sony or Panasonic.


That makes sense now. I was wondering where all the Samsung reviews were. 

Thanks


----------



## clwolf

mdavej said:


> Turn on anynet and bravia sync and the TV commands on the DirecTV remote should work. DirecTV remote will also have codes for Sony. Nothing special about Samsung. But IMO the DirecTV remote is still going to be missing too many functions to be very useful. Probably won't do top menu, popup menu, options, eject, stuff like that. And that little sliding switch at the top will get old pretty quick. She'll still probably have to use a couple of remotes. Your next gift should be a decent universal remote


Via Amazon:

Samsung 5100 - $64.55
Samsung 5900 - $84.41
Samsung 6500 - $127.99

Sony 5200 - $87.09

I'm actually telling a family member what to purchase. The remote might have to wait til when we are married. ;-)


----------



## mdavej

clwolf said:


> Via Amazon:
> 
> Samsung 5100 - $64.55
> Samsung 5900 - $84.41
> Samsung 6500 - $127.99
> 
> Sony 5200 - $87.09
> 
> I'm actually telling a family member what to purchase. The remote might have to wait til when we are married. ;-)


You missed the boat on the Sony. It was $77 last week. The 5100 is all you need.

My last universal remote was $17. Not a very romantic gift though.


----------



## clwolf

mdavej said:


> You missed the boat on the Sony. It was $77 last week. The 5100 is all you need.
> 
> My last universal remote was $17. Not a very romantic gift though.


Well, I think if it's under $100 it will be ok. 

I'm a big harmony fan, but haven't used one in awhile. And remote wouldn't be for a gift...more of a .... house thing.


----------



## matonanjin

clwolf said:


> Hi.
> 
> I am looking at a Blu-ray player for my girlfriend. She is "retiring" her old GoVideo VCR/DVD combo player. (Thank goodness).
> 
> She just purchased a Samsung H6201 50" LED tv, and Direct TV. That is all she has to hookup. She just wants a simple player. I would like to keep it very simple for her, so I think a Samsung player would be best.
> 
> I was thinking the BD-H6500 or the BD-H5900. She actually doesn't need the "smart" player since she has it on her TV, but seems like you can't get away from that.
> 
> Thanks.


Doesn't how nice of a player you get her depend on how hot she is? We need to know that before making recommendations.


----------



## clwolf

matonanjin said:


> Doesn't how nice of a player you get her depend on how hot she is? We need to know that before making recommendations.


LOL. Nice!!!! But I am not buying her the player. But if all works out it will be the family player. My ex has my previous BluRay player, and I am stuck with my old Sony DVD player (which is rock solid). 

I am wondering if I should look at a "smart" player from Sony or Panny, just in case some smart app doesn't work well on the Sammy TV. I am probably getting an Apple TV shortly as well. 

The Sony shape is so weird. I am going to go to Best Buy tonight to take a look. But the person who buys it will probably be buying it via Amazon. 

Thanks again.


----------



## MRM4

*Looking for Blu-ray player with web browser*

I don't have a smart TV and don't have plans to buy one any time soon. So instead, I'm thinking of replacing my slow-loading Panasonic blu-ray player with a smart one that has an internet browser. There are a few sites that contain video that I'd like to watch on my TV that do not have apps. So I need something to type in the site address, go to the videos, and play it. I've looked at various ones and the reviews are all over the place on these. I figure I'd get better feedback on here than reading these crazy reviews by people that don't know how to use their products. I'm not married to a particular brand, though I love my Panasonic electronics. Price and how well it works are the biggest factors for me. I would appreciate some input. Thanks.


----------



## BillP

clwolf said:


> I am wondering if I should look at a "smart" player from Sony or Panny, just in case some smart app doesn't work well on the Sammy TV. I am probably getting an Apple TV shortly as well.


I would agree with that approach. I bought a high-end Panny plasma (VT series) the same year I bought a Panny BluRay player, and Netflix PQ was significantly better streaming on the player than on the plasma, despite being the same brand and same model year. Go figure!


----------



## mdavej

MRM4 said:


> I'm thinking of replacing my slow-loading Panasonic blu-ray player with a smart one that has an internet browser. There are a few sites that contain video that I'd like to watch on my TV that do not have apps. So I need something to type in the site address, go to the videos, and play it.


Good news and bad news. The good news is your search is over. The bad news is no bluray player can do what you're asking. While many have web browers, those browsers suck beyond belief and most definitely can't stream video. 

You need a computer or a Chromecast. But the latter won't stream everything and requires a smartphone or a PC to work anyway.


----------



## jprod

I have a marantz 8801 with a sherbourn pa7350 , def tech speakers and a marantz vp12s4 projector. My current blu ray player is a denon 3800 bdci. I also have a separate darbee darblet. Should I upgrade and if so oppo, marantz,other? My ht room is mostly for movies. The denon still puts out a great pic but it is slow to load.


----------



## neoattilathehun

*Oppo 105 thread*



hernanu said:


> Given your system, a very good plasma and wanting to use the player direct to amps, this mirrors the way the 105(x) is currently being used by a respectable subset of its users.
> 
> You might go to the 105 discussion areas and check in with them, for their comments.
> 
> The only thing I'd say about the analog section is that it is extremely good. The 103(D) also has a very good analog outputs, but is not in the 105's league.
> 
> As to video as others mentioned, on bluray you won't see much difference as compared to less expensive brands. The DVD conversion will at least match your current Oppo if not better it, so you won't lose anything there.
> 
> Also consider the other features (look in the FAQ), but the best one for me is using it as a video processor for incoming cable or other signals.


 Hernanu thanks for the tips. I'm just starting to read through the Oppo 105 thread. With 394 pages and almost 12k posts, there is plenty of information there! Based on your and others' posts here, the positive reviews in the 105 thread, positive reviews elsewhere, my aspiration for high fidelity sound (irrespective of whether my aging ears can discern the difference), the headphone amp (which my family will appreciate), the ability to forego an AVR (my wife likes that, as it reduces clutter), and the ability to plug in another video or audio device as you noted, I'm pretty sure that I'm going to ask Santa for a 105. I think I've been really good this year. Pretty good, anyway.


----------



## cdelena

I recently found my OPPO 83 will not play the latest Xmen disk, OPPO has known about the problem for over a month but there is no update from them as this is considered an out of support box.


I will never recommend an OPPO box. You can buy another brand every year for the price of an OPPO, know it will work, and not be stuck with an overpriced, over hyped, over weight, paper weight.


----------



## hernanu

cdelena said:


> I recently found my OPPO 83 will not play the latest Xmen disk, OPPO has known about the problem for over a month but there is no update from them as this is considered an out of support box.
> 
> 
> I will never recommend an OPPO box. You can buy another brand every year for the price of an OPPO, know it will work, and not be stuck with an overpriced, over hyped, over weight, paper weight.


Panasonic DMP-BD60, LG BD370, Sony BDP-S360, etc.

These were the standalone bluray players out when the 83 came out in 2009. All (as far as I know) have stopped firmware updates, and have had issues with disks. At least Oppo is investigating whether they can do a fix - it may not be possible. 

If you don't want the 83 any more, sell it for about 300 dollars now and you can buy another brand; the sony s360 sells for about 25 bucks now. 

You don't need to be stuck with it. I'm using mine in the bedroom since it's five years old and was just replaced with an Oppo 103D. The 83 I have still plays pretty much everything I throw at it.


----------



## MRM4

mdavej said:


> Good news and bad news. The good news is your search is over. The bad news is no bluray player can do what you're asking. While many have web browers, those browsers suck beyond belief and most definitely can't stream video.
> 
> You need a computer or a Chromecast. But the latter won't stream everything and requires a smartphone or a PC to work anyway.


I have a Chromecast. My only beef with it is I have to run my browser off my PC to it and it's in another room. My laptop doesn't have the juice to do it.


----------



## HX_Guy

*Help me decide please: Oppo 103D or Denon 1713UD for $285 less?*

Looking to buy a new blu-ray player and really can't make up my mind here. I can get the Denon DBT-1713UD for $332 net (taking into account a cash back offer and price match) or the Oppo 103D for $617 shipped, so quite the price difference.

Only thing that matters to me is video quality, I don't care about any of the other features. I've read up on the Darbee processing of the Oppo and that's the sticking point, otherwise I would easily go for the Denon over the standard Oppo 103. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## hotrodguy

cdelena said:


> I recently found my OPPO 83 will not play the latest Xmen disk, OPPO has known about the problem for over a month but there is no update from them as this is considered an out of support box.
> 
> 
> I will never recommend an OPPO box. You can buy another brand every year for the price of an OPPO, know it will work, and not be stuck with an overpriced, over hyped, over weight, paper weight.


Have you tried deleting the persistent storage? I had the same issue with Riddick and it worked like a charm.


----------



## hernanu

HX_Guy said:


> Looking to buy a new blu-ray player and really can't make up my mind here. I can get the Denon DBT-1713UD for $332 net (taking into account a cash back offer and price match) or the Oppo 103D for $617 shipped, so quite the price difference.
> 
> Only thing that matters to me is video quality, I don't care about any of the other features. I've read up on the Darbee processing of the Oppo and that's the sticking point, otherwise I would easily go for the Denon over the standard Oppo 103.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


The Darbee effect is subtle. I think it makes a difference for me and for other owners of both an Oppo 10XD and the Darbee processors, but others may not think it's worth it. A standalone Darbee box is about 300, so if you're going to get one, the integration with the 103 is a bargain (IMO). 

That much of a price difference for just bluray PQ is probably not worth it, especially since you've said that outside of the Darbee, you'd go with the Denon instead of a 103. 

I got the 103D for all of the other stuff it does, a little bit of Darbee, mostly the great DVD play (still have plenty) and the video processing it can do for my cable box. 

If it's just for bluray play, I'm sure the Denon is a nice box.


----------



## BillP

If just for BluRay play, any player would be fine (Sony and Panny are popular here).


----------



## Tigr_ldy

*Samsung F7500 or Sony S6200?*

Looking at these two players and having troubles finding information to differentiate the two - especially on reliability (which one will break first) and ability to play AVCHD/H.264. Anyone want to give me their two bits of which to purchase?


----------



## Gecko85

Tigr_ldy said:


> Looking at these two players and having troubles finding information to differentiate the two - especially on reliability (which one will break first) and ability to play AVCHD/H.264. Anyone want to give me their two bits of which to purchase?


Completely anecdotal, and not specific to either of those two models, so take with huge grains of salt: I had a Samsung player (maybe 3 years ago now?) that I hated from the get-go. Had trouble playing certain discs, had very frequent and annoying requests to update the firmware, and it stopped working altogether after about a year and a half. My parents have had a Sony for the past 2 years without issue. So, like I said, huge grain of salt. A sample size of one is not very scientific.


----------



## BillP

Tigr_ldy said:


> Looking at these two players and having troubles finding information to differentiate the two - especially on reliability (which one will break first) and ability to play AVCHD/H.264. Anyone want to give me their two bits of which to purchase?


Go with the Sony (Samsung is known to have poor reliability).


----------



## Tigr_ldy

BillP said:


> Go with the Sony (Samsung is known to have poor reliability).


That being said I think the Sony 6200 has a plastic chassis while the Samsung 7500 has a metal chassis. How can a plastic part be more reliable than a metal part?


----------



## valvaholic

Tigr_ldy said:


> That being said I think the Sony 6200 has a plastic chassis while the Samsung 7500 has a metal chassis. How can a plastic part be more reliable than a metal part?


Just get the absolute cheapest you can find, so that when it breaks down next year, you can then justify the purchase of a 4K player


----------



## BillP

Tigr_ldy said:


> That being said I think the Sony 6200 has a plastic chassis while the Samsung 7500 has a metal chassis. How can a plastic part be more reliable than a metal part?


Because it's the moving parts that break, not the chassis? Seriously, buy the Samsung player at your own risk. I would never do so, but it's your money.

Edit: You did specifically ask about reliability in your original post.


----------



## Scottfox

*S5200*



hernanu said:


> The 3D feature is pretty much it. If it's worth the extra 10 bucks, fine, if not (I don't have 3D, so I'd probably choose the 3200)....
> 
> The 3200 also supports MP4 from a USB, recordable DVD's. It can bitstream the lossless codecs from movies, but if you meant can it play lossless audio from a disk (SACD, etc.) no, but it can stream and play lossless music files (FLAC, etc.).


I just bought the S5200 on sale at Walmart for $1 less than the S3200. It plays my Hi-rez flac files from a USB thumbdrive just fine! It is however the cheapest looking & feeling Blu ray player I have ever owned. Mini case & powered by external wall wart supplying 12 volts to the player. Hooks up to my wifi just fine.


----------



## hernanu

Scottfox said:


> I just bought the S5200 on sale at Walmart for $1 less than the S3200. It plays my Hi-rez flac files from a USB thumbdrive just fine! It is however the cheapest looking & feeling Blu ray player I have ever owned. Mini case & powered by external wall wart supplying 12 volts to the player. Hooks up to my wifi just fine.


That's a good sale. It is fairly flimsy in my view, but if someone is looking for a player to use for blurays / streaming only at the lowest cost, it works fine. 

I'm an Oppo guy, so I like different things, but different strokes....


----------



## dasher123

*Are there any NEW OR RECENT BD players with 2-ch ANALOG out? *
Budegt < $ 100 
(don't need apps or 3D. Internet connectivity is preferred for FW upgrades, etc)
Prefer to avoid Sony, samsung and LG.


----------



## hernanu

cdelena said:


> I recently found my OPPO 83 will not play the latest Xmen disk, OPPO has known about the problem for over a month but there is no update from them as this is considered an out of support box.
> 
> 
> I will never recommend an OPPO box. You can buy another brand every year for the price of an OPPO, know it will work, and not be stuck with an overpriced, over hyped, over weight, paper weight.





hernanu said:


> Panasonic DMP-BD60, LG BD370, Sony BDP-S360, etc.
> 
> These were the standalone bluray players out when the 83 came out in 2009. All (as far as I know) have stopped firmware updates, and have had issues with disks. At least Oppo is investigating whether they can do a fix - it may not be possible.
> 
> If you don't want the 83 any more, sell it for about 300 dollars now and you can buy another brand; the sony s360 sells for about 25 bucks now.
> 
> You don't need to be stuck with it. I'm using mine in the bedroom since it's five years old and was just replaced with an Oppo 103D. The 83 I have still plays pretty much everything I throw at it.


Just an update on this, since it was brought up here and shows the positives in my view of dealing with Oppo. My 83 is now in the ease of retirement to mostly music playing, but Oppo listened to its users and (as posted in the Oppo 83 discussion area):



> Okay...here's what OPPO just told me about the X-Men issue and future releases:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, we just don't know if we will continue to run into disc playback issues with the BDP-83 and newer releases due to changes in the way that Blu-ray discs are authored. I think we've been very lucky so far in that we've been able to continue releasing firmware updates to resolve the majority of these disc playback issues, but there may be some time in the future where we are unable to resolve them for the older machines.
> 
> *The good news is that we will be able to resolve the X-Men disc playback issue. Our engineers have already isolated the root cause of the issue, and we were able to convince MediaTek to dedicate resources to working on this older chipset again, the development team for which has long since moved on to different projects*.
> 
> Now what needs to be determined is if this "resolution" will come in the form of a new firmware update, or what; I'm waiting to hear back from them...


This will most likely be resolved as a rare firmware update for a five year old player. This is the reason I buy Oppo. I can understand not buying them due to cost, features or need, as we all must consider, but not for customer service or desire to keep their users happy.


----------



## lovinthehd

Tigr_ldy said:


> That being said I think the Sony 6200 has a plastic chassis while the Samsung 7500 has a metal chassis. How can a plastic part be more reliable than a metal part?


FWIW my Samsung BDD6100 was the worst disc player I've ever had of any kind. It quit playing discs properly after about a year, was also slow and apps were jerky. Got a Sony S5100 to replace it and couldn't be happier. I use a Sony PS3 in my main system so the similar functioning is nice, too. Chassis doesn't matter as it doesn't get moved around.


----------



## Chise

I use to work in retail for HT those Plastic players like Samsung and Sony do not last long, play them 16 hours a day see how long they last maybe 6 mouths players like Denon Marantz Oppo PS3 and 4 they are like tanks. so you pay for get for.


----------



## lovinthehd

Chise said:


> I use to work in retail for HT those Plastic players like Samsung and Sony do not last long, play them 16 hours a day see how long they last maybe 6 mouths players like Denon Marantz Oppo PS3 and 4 they are like tanks. so you pay for get for.


Hope you're wrong on the Sony S5100  Certainly true for the Samsung I had, but at 16 hours a day it would have only taken a week or so in my case I guess...it was a lightly used unit in the bedroom. PS3 has been flawless for several years of the heavier lifting (but still nowhere near 16 hours a day of course  ).


----------



## hernanu

^^
It depends on your use; I got my daughter a Sony S590 about three years ago and it has made several moves (one over a thousand miles), she is a movie buff, so it gets plenty of use (mostly streaming, so the disk tray doesn't get much exercise) but it still keeps cooking. 

So long as you remember that it's not a strong container and you treat it that way, it SHOULD hold up.


----------



## mbbransc

I'm looking for a relatively cheap Blu Ray Player that has a friendly user interface menu for the USB. I'm planning on gifting this to my father-in-law and digitizing his entire DVD library onto an external HDD for easy operation. Looks like the Sony players do this with ease but the cross-menu will be a nightmare trying to navigate to specific movies. Any better options? 

thx


----------



## mdavej

xbar actually works very well. It's lightning fast. However, no BD player can handle large libraries nicely and lack many features a dedicated streaming box would have, like thumbnails, friendly names, categories, meta-data, etc. If files are your main objective, get something else like a WD Live, android box running XBMC or Roku running MB3 or Plex. Those have a vastly superior interface to any BD player.


----------



## clwolf

I've narrowed it down to these 4. 

Samsung (5900) BD-HM59C
Samsung (5700) BD-HM57C
Sony (5200) BDP-BX520
Sony (3200) BDP-BX320 

I guess I'm leaning towards the BX520. Thoughts? 

Thanks.


----------



## mdavej

clwolf said:


> I've narrowed it down to these 4.
> 
> Samsung (5900) BD-HM59C
> Samsung (5700) BD-HM57C
> Sony (5200) BDP-BX520
> Sony (3200) BDP-BX320
> 
> I guess I'm leaning towards the BX520. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks.


If you don't need 3D, save some money and go for the 320. I've not had good luck with Sammy.


----------



## tds73

*Getting new 4K tv, which player should I get?*

Making the plunge to a 4K TV, either the xbr850 or the HU8550.
My question is, what Blu-ray player should I go with? Is it wise to match brands?
Is 4K upscaling needed if the TV upscales? 
What cable would be optimum?


----------



## clwolf

mdavej said:


> If you don't need 3D, save some money and go for the 320. I've not had good luck with Sammy.


It's an $8 difference on Amazon. Think I'll recommend the 3D in case the need arises in the future.


----------



## mdavej

clwolf said:


> It's an $8 difference on Amazon. Think I'll recommend the 3D in case the need arises in the future.


I agree. Difference used to be $20.


----------



## web25

Is Sony good for dvd upscaling? i have a huge dvd collection. im finally going to buy a blu ray player, prices are great now.

sony, samsung or panasonic?

thanks.


----------



## Mk3_wagen

Thinking about taking advantage of some of the deals Samsung has coming up for black Friday. What do you guys think about the BD-H6500 and BD-F7500?


----------



## mdavej

web25 said:


> Is Sony good for dvd upscaling? i have a huge dvd collection. im finally going to buy a blu ray player, prices are great now.
> 
> sony, samsung or panasonic?
> 
> thanks.


It's average. Panny is slightly better at upscaling, worse at most everything else. All will look far better than your DVD player, but none work miracles.



Mk3_wagen said:


> Thinking about taking advantage of some of the deals Samsung has coming up for black Friday. What do you guys think about the BD-H6500 and BD-F7500?


A cheap player is better than no player at all.


----------



## LBunting

*Do I have to get an oppo?*

I need a 3d blueray player for my home theater. I also want it to stream flac audio files from my media server via dlna. I don't think my processor (emotiva UMC 200) natively supports flac.

If I get a bluray player that supports flac will it pass it on into the processor in Pcm or something else the processor will understand over the hdmi? 

Is there any benefit in audio quality going with an oppo over a cheaper option in this situation? I realize there are other pluses to the oppo - it's just pricey.

If anyone is tempted to suggest models I also want it to playback my multichannel/stereo sacds.

Thanks, Leo 

Emotiva UMC 200, Proceed AMP5, KEF reference inwalls, epson 5030ub projector


----------



## wmcclain

Welcome to AVSForum.

You might try this thread for model recommendations: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...ose-player-thread-cant-decide-start-here.html

Tell them you want SACD and FLAC over DLNA.

I believe FLAC has to be converted to LPCM. There is no HDMI bitstream format for it.

If using HDMI, there is no audio quality advantage with the OPPO. All players should be the same in this regards, presuming they have the features and support the formats you need.

-Bill


----------



## jmed999

Please suggest a budget Blu Ray/DVD player. It likely wont get used much since we watch a lot of movies in our other rooms but I'm going to use this blu ray player with a Denon receiver EMP speakers and Outlaw sub. Again this room will only be used occasionally. 

I'd like it to have 5.1, DTS, etc and an HDMI output to the receiver. I would also like to get netflix on it so i guess it has to be a smart player. I assume movies running on it via netflix over wifi would be 5.1 sound and HD quality.

Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## mdavej

jmed999 said:


> Please suggest a budget Blu Ray/DVD player. It likely wont get used much since we watch a lot of movies in our other rooms but I'm going to use this blu ray player with a Denon receiver EMP speakers and Outlaw sub. Again this room will only be used occasionally.
> 
> I'd like it to have 5.1, DTS, etc and an HDMI output to the receiver. I would also like to get netflix on it so i guess it has to be a smart player. I assume movies running on it via netflix over wifi would be 5.1 sound and HD quality.
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks!


What model Denon? 3D TV? Are DD 5.1 and DTS sufficient or do you need DTS MA and Dolby TrueHD (lossless)?


----------



## jmed999

Thanks! I'm either going with a X2000 or an S700W. My TV isn't 3D but I guess I would like the player to be for when I upgrade the TV. I'm honestly not sure if I'll need DTS MA and Dolby TrueHD. Will those receivers and 5.1 speakers utilize those formats?


----------



## mdavej

^^^
Speakers are speakers. If they're connected to the right outputs, they'll make whatever sounds are sent to them.

Just wanted to make sure your AVR can decode all formats, which it can. So any player will work fine. I'd go for a Sony 5200. Refurbs are about $50 on Amazon (usually means a mint customer return). There will probably be some good BF deals on them too. I got last year's 5100 on BF for around $60.


----------



## CaptMike

mdavej said:


> It's average. Panny is slightly better at upscaling, worse at most everything else. All will look far better than your DVD player, but none work miracles.
> 
> A cheap player is better than no player at all.


Hey there mdavej

I'm getting a Sammy 4K TV and want a 3D Blu-Ray player. I know that there is no or little 4K content on Blu-Ray right now..but..would I require (at this time, since there are no 4K Blu-Ray players) a player that does 4K upscaling?

What do you think about this Sony?
http://store.sony.com/wi-fi-sup-sup...BDPS6200/cat-27-catid-All-Blu-ray-DVD-Players


----------



## mdavej

Someone else will need to field the 4k question, but my understanding is 4k TVs do the best job of upscaling at the moment, better than your average player.


----------



## CaptMike

mdavej said:


> Someone else will need to field the 4k question, but my understanding is 4k TVs do the best job of upscaling at the moment, better than your average player.


So if I understand you correctly...you believe (understand) there is no need to purchase a player that does 4K upscale if your TV does 4K upscaling?


----------



## mdavej

CaptMike said:


> So if I understand you correctly...you believe (understand) there is no need to purchase a player that does 4K upscale if your TV does 4K upscaling?


That is my understanding. But I'm no expert by any means when it comes to 4k.


----------



## CaptMike

mdavej said:


> That is my understanding. But I'm no expert by any means when it comes to 4k.


Ok, Thanks Dave


----------



## bajaczek

*cheap blu-ray player for projector*

Hello guys, I hope you'll understand my English xd

I am going to make my own home cinema. It will contain full hd projector (benq w1070) and amplituner pioneer vsx-329 with 5.1 speakers. I know it is not great set but my budget is quite. (~5000zł=1200euros=1500$=950pounds).

On top of that I'd like to buy good but cheap blu-ray player. I only care of good image/sound quality and to have as many file formats as possible. It will only serve for watching movies from projector, mostly from usb drive (and maybe music however very very seldom). 
Waiting guys for your response, thank you.


----------



## bajaczek

btw budget is for everything, not player only xd


----------



## Mk3_wagen

I think I've narrowed it down to 2 choices. The Samsung H6500 or the Sony S6200. Opinions on these 2?


----------



## Selden Ball

Despite the flimsy construction, people report that Sony BDPs seem to be quite a bit more reliable than Samsung's, especially in the software features.


----------



## mdavej

bajaczek said:


> Hello guys, I hope you'll understand my English xd
> 
> I am going to make my own home cinema. It will contain full hd projector (benq w1070) and amplituner pioneer vsx-329 with 5.1 speakers. I know it is not great set but my budget is quite. (~5000zł=1200euros=1500$=950pounds).
> 
> On top of that I'd like to buy good but cheap blu-ray player. I only care of good image/sound quality and to have as many file formats as possible. It will only serve for watching movies from projector, mostly from usb drive (and maybe music however very very seldom).
> Waiting guys for your response, thank you.


LG or Samsung is best for file playback on a budget. Dedicated streaming box like WDTV would be best of all.


----------



## bernardo61

*Using a blue ray player mainly as media player for LAN*

Hi !
i am looking for a BR player with good sound and video and above all able to playback most files format from a Nas and from Netflix/Youtube 
I have few BR disk but this is not important to me 
Even 2nd hand would be just fine.
Budget is up to 300-350 USD 
Thanks a lot indeed.
Regards,
bernardo


----------



## Point618

You can probably find a used Oppo 93 out there in the ether.


----------



## CaptMike

Done deal....purchased a Sony s6200


----------



## ShoutingMan

My current blu-Ray player is a 2009 Panasonic DMP-BD60, which is otherwise fine but feels very slow loading Blu-Rays and navigating their menus. To the point that it wife is demanding a new and faster blu-Ray player.

Will the LG BP540 be faster for Blu-Rays? (I don't care about apps or streaming services.) Assuming so, it's my first choice.


----------



## Macpage

*Inexpensive BR Player with Good SD Video Processing?*

All,

I posted this in the Dvd section, but it occured to me that here might be a better place. It's been a while since I've looked at anything video related in my systems.

I recently brought out an eigth generation Panasonic plasma for my kids to watch NTSC Dvd on in the basement. It should be ok for the job. However, I did not like the 480i analog feed over component video from a really old Toshiba DVD player.

Thus, I think I need to look at an inexpensive disc player for 480i/p over HDMI. I'm assuming its the video processing or A/D conversion at fault here as the Panasonic scales HD formats to panel resolution fine. Video processing of SD was not known to be a strong suit of this display.

I would like something with video processing at a level similar to my Oppo 980, and I was hoping to find something for less than $75. I see some BR players out there, but I have no idea of their capabilities.

I also like the idea of having 480i over HDMI like the Oppo 980 as well just to compare the VP of player/display to verify my assumptions. However, this is not a deal breaker if the 480p output is excellent, just a plus. Picture quality, especially of SD Dvd, is the driving factor. Other features are only a bonus. 

It seems a BR player is no more expensive than a legacy Dvd player. I assume that even some basic BR players of today would equal/better the VP of the older Oppo 980? However, I have to ask you guys for your expertise. I really appreciate the assistance.

Best,

Mike


----------



## Selden Ball

Panasonic and Sony are the players most often recommended here. Models from other manufacturers tend to have buggier and less-capable firmware. Panasonic players tend to provide more control over DVD upscaling, while Sony players tend to have more streaming functionality.


----------



## sage11x

Macpage said:


> All,
> 
> I posted this in the Dvd section, but it occured to me that here might be a better place. It's been a while since I've looked at anything video related in my systems.
> 
> I recently brought out an eigth generation Panasonic plasma for my kids to watch NTSC Dvd on in the basement. It should be ok for the job. However, I did not like the 480i analog feed over component video from a really old Toshiba DVD player.
> 
> Thus, I think I need to look at an inexpensive disc player for 480i/p over HDMI. I'm assuming its the video processing or A/D conversion at fault here as the Panasonic scales HD formats to panel resolution fine. Video processing of SD was not known to be a strong suit of this display.
> 
> I would like something with video processing at a level similar to my Oppo 980, and I was hoping to find something for less than $75. I see some BR players out there, but I have no idea of their capabilities.
> 
> I also like the idea of having 480i over HDMI like the Oppo 980 as well just to compare the VP of player/display to verify my assumptions. However, this is not a deal breaker if the 480p output is excellent, just a plus. Picture quality, especially of SD Dvd, is the driving factor. Other features are only a bonus.
> 
> It seems a BR player is no more expensive than a legacy Dvd player. I assume that even some basic BR players of today would equal/better the VP of the older Oppo 980? However, I have to ask you guys for your expertise. I really appreciate the assistance.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mike


Most bluray players do a fine job with upscaling but the issue is aspect control. Unless your TV has fine aspect adjustments (my VT60 doesn't) you're always going to be dealing with seeing a little bit too much or too little at the edges of the screen. Most probably won't even notice but this drives me crazy. It's the reason I still run a 980h for dvd. If it ever dies I'll likely have to invest in a new Oppo bluray player.


----------



## Macpage

sage11x said:


> Most bluray players do a fine job with upscaling but the issue is aspect control. Unless your TV has fine aspect adjustments (my VT60 doesn't) you're always going to be dealing with seeing a little bit too much or too little at the edges of the screen. Most probably won't even notice but this drives me crazy. It's the reason I still run a 980h for dvd. If it ever dies I'll likely have to invest in a new Oppo bluray player.


I'm with you. After looking at this, I know it will be a sad day if my 980 ever quits. I'm hoping I can be happy with one of the budget players from Sony or Panasonic as mentioned by most. It is for my kids so maybe I won't be as critical, and I'm sure they'll like playing with all the streaming options. I might even let them buy a Disney BR !

Thanks for the assistance everyone.

Best,

Mike


----------



## Mk3_wagen

I was thinking about getting a BDP-S6200, but I saw that the BDP-S5200 is on sale for $58. Do you guys think the BDP-S6200 is worth the extra $90? I don't have a 4K TV and don't plan on getting one for a few years. I know the BDP-S6200 has other features besides 4K upscaling, but I'm wondering if the features are worth the price difference. Here's a list of my current setup:

Pioneer SC1522K (will be replaced by a Denon 4100 next year)
Klipsch RF82II
Klipsch RC62II
Klipsch RS52II
SVS PB2000
PS4


----------



## teachsac

You might ask such specifics in the dedicated Sony thread.


S~


----------



## de8212

*Looking for a new player*

I wanted to get a more basic blu ray player to go in a bedroom. I only really wanted one feature that I'm not sure about. Similar to my WD Live which has a usb external drive connected to it. I can copy files/movies through my network from my main PC to the usb drive and play them on my WD Live. Is there any chance a blu ray player could handle this?

IOW, the blu ray would obviously be connected to my network (cat 5 is fine, no need for wireless). I would also connect a usb drive to it. Then, from my main PC I could see the usb drive on my network and copy the file/movie to it and then view with the blu ray player.

Even better if the blu ray player could "see" the usb drive I have connected to my WD Live box and be able to stream those movies. Probably asking too much with this one.

Anyway, if all else fails, I'd still like a usb drive and I could just copy files onto a thumb drive to play them.

Cheaper the better. This will go in a bedroom and not get a ton of use.
BTW, tv is samsung if that makes getting a samsung player better in some way. 

Thanks.


----------



## mdavej

Mk3_wagen said:


> I was thinking about getting a BDP-S6200, but I saw that the BDP-S5200 is on sale for $58. Do you guys think the BDP-S6200 is worth the extra $90? I don't have a 4K TV and don't plan on getting one for a few years.


I do not.



de8212 said:


> I wanted to get a more basic blu ray player to go in a bedroom. I only really wanted one feature that I'm not sure about. Similar to my WD Live which has a usb external drive connected to it. I can copy files/movies through my network from my main PC to the usb drive and play them on my WD Live. Is there any chance a blu ray player could handle this?


Only a very expensive player can do this directly from the drive. Nearly any player can do it via DLNA.


----------



## Terence Tan

*Blu-ray player for "X-Men: Days of Future Past" blu-ray*

My Seiki BD660 cannot play the blu-ray, the first blu-ray it isn't able to play. I prefer one that doesn't require firmware just to play one blu-ray. Any recommendations? Thank you.


----------



## mdavej

^^^
Panasonic

All players need updates because discs are authored by morons and BD has no java coding standards.


----------



## hernanu

sage11x said:


> Most bluray players do a fine job with upscaling but the issue is aspect control. Unless your TV has fine aspect adjustments (my VT60 doesn't) you're always going to be dealing with seeing a little bit too much or too little at the edges of the screen. Most probably won't even notice but this drives me crazy. It's the reason I still run a 980h for dvd. If it ever dies I'll likely have to invest in a new Oppo bluray player.





Macpage said:


> I'm with you. After looking at this, I know it will be a sad day if my 980 ever quits. I'm hoping I can be happy with one of the budget players from Sony or Panasonic as mentioned by most. It is for my kids so maybe I won't be as critical, and I'm sure they'll like playing with all the streaming options. I might even let them buy a Disney BR !
> 
> Thanks for the assistance everyone.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mike


If your 980 ever quits, I'd get in touch with Oppo. I know they make every effort to help existing customers, they may fix the player for a reasonable fee.


----------



## de8212

mdavej said:


> I do not.
> 
> Only a very expensive player can do this directly from the drive. Nearly any player can do it via DLNA.


Even play from USB???? I know I've seen ~$50 players that do this. Again, copying the file to a thumb drive is an option if it's the only option.

And I've still be interested in a recommendation even if it is expensive.


----------



## wmcclain

de8212 said:


> Even play from USB???? I know I've seen ~$50 players that do this. Again, copying the file to a thumb drive is an option if it's the only option.
> 
> And I've still be interested in a recommendation even if it is expensive.


You were asking for a player where an attached USB drive could be accessed from a PC on the network. What $50 player does that? OPPO doesn't, and it starts at $499.

-Bill


----------



## de8212

wmcclain said:


> You were asking for a player where an attached USB drive could be accessed from a PC on the network. What $50 player does that? OPPO doesn't, and it starts at $499.
> 
> -Bill


And I added f all else fails playing from a USB drive would be ok. 

I've got my my answer though. Thanks.


----------



## mdavej

de8212 said:


> Even play from USB???? I know I've seen ~$50 players that do this. Again, copying the file to a thumb drive is an option if it's the only option.
> 
> And I've still be interested in a recommendation even if it is expensive.


I don't understand your question then. Here's what your average player can do:
- Play files from any drive connected directly to the player via USB
- Play files from a USB drive connected to some device running a DLNA server (NAS, PC, etc.)

Some more expensive players can also play directly from a network share. Cheap Panasonic players can also do this but only very few file types. None can play or even see files on a drive connected to your WD Live or similar client device. And none can expose the files on a USB drive connected directly to the player to some other device (PC, etc.).

The normal way this is done is to leave your USB drive connected to your PC, shared with other devices if you like, but running a DLNA server for clients like BD players and similar file streaming devices. In this case any DLNA capable player will work.


----------



## Vampidemic

de8212 said:


> Even play from USB???? I know I've seen ~$50 players that do this. Again, copying the file to a thumb drive is an option if it's the only option.
> 
> 
> 
> And I've still be interested in a recommendation even if it is expensive.



If you simply want to be able to play content on a USB drive, there are many players which do that (you would connect the USB drive to a computer to add content to it). I think one of your previous messages gave the impression that you wanted to copy files from the network to the USB drive while it was still connected to the player.

In short, there are many players that can play content from USB or play content from a network, but not many that would allow you to use a drive connected to the player as a network drive.


----------



## robertw11

Need something for the living room, PS3 is used in the dedicated theater space, and I need something the wife can use in the living room. I keep reading that many blu ray players are sluggish using apps like Netflix, anything out there that is a bit snappy when it comes to app performance while maintaining good blu ray image quality? I don't need 4k, but it seems like the 4k upscalers have dual core processors, do those help with app performance?


----------



## audiostar88

*pioneer bdp-lx58 vs oppo 103D*

Hi all.
I am looking for a new bluray player I have seen the oppo doing wonders with the picture... But now I am wondering if any one has tried the new pioneer and which of them are the better one.
Cheers


----------



## Selden Ball

audiostar88 said:


> Hi all.
> I am looking for a new bluray player I have seen the oppo doing wonders with the picture... But now I am wondering if any one has tried the new pioneer and which of them are the better one.
> Cheers


Do you mean the Pioneer Elite BDP-88FD? I haven't compared them, but would expect the video to be comparable. FWIW, it has only stereo analog outputs, while Oppo provides 7.1.


----------



## ShoutingMan

I bought the LG BP540 and its power-on behavior is unpredictable. I'm looking for a new Blu-ray player to exchange for the LG.


----------



## Selden Ball

ShoutingMan said:


> I bought the LG BP540 and its power-on behavior is unpredictable. I'm looking for a new Blu-ray player to exchange for the LG.


----------



## ShoutingMan

Selden Ball said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "unpredictable". The automatic external power-on/off feature provided by HDMI in some equipment isn't always compatible.
> 
> Sony and Panasonic players tend to have the fewest firmware bugs. Sony has somewhat better network streaming options. Higher end Panasonics tend to have more adjustments for the video, which can be helpful for poorly recorded DVDs. Both provide excellent Blu-ray images.


Thanks for the followup 

When I turn on the BP540, it does one of the following, without apparent rhyme or reason:
* Lock up, requiring unplugging
* Blank white screen; waiting without indication that the Play button must be pressed
* Load the disc straightaway
* Go to the player's Setup/Home menu, requiring navigation to start the Disc
* Eject the disc

I have no idea what the player is going to do when I turn it on. It's not powered off indirectly by HDMI. I turn it off with my Harmony One remote, as with my previous blu-ray player. I've toggled the "Smart" shutoff feature, but that didn't seem to help.


I don't know if LG has a complex power-on logic that I can't figure out; or if my unit is defective. I've got it packed up to exchange for either a replacement or to buy a Panasonic BD91.


----------



## Selden Ball

ShoutingMan said:


> Thanks for the followup
> 
> When I turn on the BP540, it does one of the following, without apparent rhyme or reason:
> * Lock up, requiring unplugging
> * Blank white screen; waiting without indication that the Play button must be pressed
> * Load the disc straightaway
> * Go to the player's Setup/Home menu, requiring navigation to start the Disc
> * Eject the disc
> 
> I have no idea what the player is going to do when I turn it on. It's not powered off indirectly by HDMI. I turn it off with my Harmony One remote, as with my previous blu-ray player. I've toggled the "Smart" shutoff feature, but that didn't seem to help.
> 
> 
> I don't know if LG has a complex power-on logic that I can't figure out; or if my unit is defective. I've got it packed up to exchange for either a replacement or to buy a Panasonic BD91.


I'd consider it defective and needing to be replaced  I strongly recommend getting the Panasonic.


----------



## ShoutingMan

Selden Ball said:


> I'd consider it defective and needing to be replaced  I strongly recommend getting the Panasonic.


Thanks. I was leaning that way (my previous player was a BD60 from 2009) until I read the Panasonic thread. Not much love for the BD91 there (particularly comments on bad ethernet ports and on-screen ads). I asked over there to see how owners like their BD91.

Thanks for the help. I need to get to BestBuy and see what's in stock and what the return line looks like


----------



## audiostar88

Selden Ball said:


> audiostar88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> I am looking for a new bluray player I have seen the oppo doing wonders with the picture... But now I am wondering if any one has tried the new pioneer and which of them are the better one.
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the Pioneer Elite BDP-88FD? I haven't compared them, but would expect the video to be comparable. FWIW, it has only stereo analog outputs, while Oppo provides 7.1.
Click to expand...

Yeah I meant this one's http://www.pioneer.eu/se/newsroom/news/BDP-LX88_BDP-LX58/page.html


----------



## RYANtheTIGER

Looking for a Blu Ray player with the following:
- Strong Wi-Fi as we do not have an Ethernet connection in the room
- Great Picture!
- At least 1 HDMI 
- 3D capability is not #1 concern
- Have a Samsung 6350 SmartTV so Blu Ray does not need Apps (although I guess all do nowadays)
- Price range of $50-60

That is a good start. Thank you for your help!


----------



## sage11x

RYANtheTIGER said:


> Looking for a Blu Ray player with the following:
> - Strong Wi-Fi as we do not have an Ethernet connection in the room
> - Great Picture!
> - At least 1 HDMI
> - 3D capability is not #1 concern
> - Have a Samsung 6350 SmartTV so Blu Ray does not need Apps (although I guess all do nowadays)
> - Price range of $50-60
> 
> That is a good start. Thank you for your help!


No offense but you really need advice with these requirements?  Pretty much every player sold should fit your needs-- the Sony 5200 is on sale _everywhere_ right now for sixty bones and that will do much more than you need and give you 3d if you ever change your mind in the future.


----------



## RYANtheTIGER

sage11x said:


> No offense but you really need advice with these requirements?  Pretty much every player sold should fit your needs-- the Sony 5200 is on sale _everywhere_ right now for sixty bones and that will do much more than you need and give you 3d if you ever change your mind in the future.


I appreciate your help and I apologize for the question. To me, it was a little more convoluted as there are several comparable models out there. For instance, there is the Samsung 5900 which is on sale but I didn't know where it fit in compared to the other models out there. 

And I assume $89 for the Sony 5200 is good?


----------



## CZ Eddie

Is the Oppo 103 the least expensive 3D BD player that can also play MKV files from the LAN?

*Edit:* This ~$90 Phillips 3D BD player advertises MKV and LAN[/url]

*BDP2285/F7*
http://www.usa.philips.com/c-p/BDP2285_F7/blu-ray-disc-dvd-player


EDIT #2 
it looks like lots of 3D players support MKV. Guess I need to find another criteria to narrow things down instead of MKV


----------



## sage11x

RYANtheTIGER said:


> I appreciate your help and I apologize for the question. To me, it was a little more convoluted as there are several comparable models out there. For instance, there is the Samsung 5900 which is on sale but I didn't know where it fit in compared to the other models out there.
> 
> And I assume $89 for the Sony 5200 is good?


No-- I don't want to get to far into pricing as it's not allowed here but that particular model is the 'fire sale' model this year and has been going for $60 at half a dozen outlets (bestbuy, walmart, amazon, etc). I'd probably wait for that price to come around again or shop elsewhere. The only thing you give up to the 6200 is 4k upscaling and a front display-- which I'd rather not have anyway as you typically can't turn it off (I can't stand distractions during a movie and lights distract me). The lower 3200 lack 3d which I think is a nice feature especially with kids.


----------



## RYANtheTIGER

sage11x said:


> No-- I don't want to get to far into pricing as it's not allowed here but that particular model is the 'fire sale' model this year and has been going for $60 at half a dozen outlets (bestbuy, walmart, amazon, etc). I'd probably wait for that price to come around again or shop elsewhere. The only thing you give up to the 6200 is 4k upscaling and a front display-- which I'd rather not have anyway as you typically can't turn it off (I can't stand distractions during a movie and lights distract me). The lower 3200 lack 3d which I think is a nice feature especially with kids.


Thanks - I'll stay on the lookout for the 5200. Appreciate your help!!


----------



## akadoublej

RYANtheTIGER said:


> Thanks - I'll stay on the lookout for the 5200. Appreciate your help!!


You probably don't care but Sony and vTuner are fighting again so vTuner is currently not working on this unit. It's be out since November 21+/- with no resolution in sight according to Sony support.


----------



## hernanu

audiostar88 said:


> Yeah I meant this one's http://www.pioneer.eu/se/newsroom/news/BDP-LX88_BDP-LX58/page.html


The Pioneer uses the Oppo's Sabre ADC chips, but seems (not clear) to only have stereo analog; it also does not have the HDMI inputs that the Oppo models have. I'd compare the two and see who has the features you want.


----------



## RYANtheTIGER

akadoublej said:


> You probably don't care but Sony and vTuner are fighting again so vTuner is currently not working on this unit. It's be out since November 21+/- with no resolution in sight according to Sony support.


Does that mean you recommend another player?


----------



## TXSTYLE

Just received and installed my Samsung BD-F7500.

It is BANANAS!!! 

In a good way. /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif

Ultra fast and a attractive design. Haven't TESTED mkv avi etc but blue ray is crazy nice!


----------



## Drew Neilson

*Recommendations for a streaming device? Or a Blu-ray player that does streaming?*

I posted a message here asking for recommendations for a streaming device (or Blu-ray player, game console, etc.) that supports streaming in 3D at 1080p that can output video at 24 Hz when I am watching content that was originally recorded at 24 fps, and has a YouTube app that doesn't have the issues I described. And if it is a Blu-ray player, then it needs to have done well on an HD benchmark test. 59 people have seen my post, and no one has responded! Is there no such device? If anyone has any information, please go to my thread and respond.


----------



## akadoublej

RYANtheTIGER said:


> Does that mean you recommend another player?


If vTuner is desired than you'll want to buy something other than a Sony, but I don't have a specific recommendation yet. 

Does anyone know which Blu-ray players have vTuner included as an app?


----------



## RYANtheTIGER

akadoublej said:


> If vTuner is desired than you'll want to buy something other than a Sony, but I don't have a specific recommendation yet.
> 
> Does anyone know which Blu-ray players have vTuner included as an app?


vTuner doesn't matter to me most likely. I don't know what a vTuner is.


----------



## miata

I have a BDP-93 that has served me very well with a Kuro plasma that recently went bad. I just ordered a Sony 70" 4K LCD TV (XBR-70x850) and was wondering if I would benefit by moving to either BDP-103 or BDP-103D Blu-ray play/video processor or something else?

Anybody else have experience with a "4K upscaling BD player" driving a Sony XBR-Xx850 TV? Which does a better job of upscaling Blur-ray to 2160p -- the TV or the player?


----------



## akadoublej

RYANtheTIGER said:


> vTuner doesn't matter to me most likely. I don't know what a vTuner is.


Then stay the course and get a Sony BDPS5200 when you find it at a price you like.


----------



## Hit for Show

Do not laugh. I am upgrading my HT equipment from a Trinitron 27” + 480i DVD player to a Seiki 40” 1080p LED TV + yet un-purchased disc player. The system will primarily be used for SD DVD’s during cardio exercise (Airdyne) while using my Sony STR-DE997 AVR’s Headphone Out. A lot of my DVD’s are of older, TV series, but I have some not-ancient material on DVD.

Not important: 3D, social media apps, YouTube, AmazonFire, Netflix, etc.

Important: durability/reliability; inexpensive; some DVD upconversion; and an optical or coaxial SPDIF Out to feed my STR-DE997 for infrequent, more traditional HT experience.

Should I shop for a Sony BDPS5200; any super cheap SPDIF Out BRD player I can snag; or eschew Blu-ray altogether and get an upconverting DVD player? 

Thanks.


----------



## mdavej

Hit for Show,

Get the cheapest BD player you can find. The 1200 or any older used player would be a good choice. There's no point in buying a DVD player today unless you find one for 25 cents at a yard sale ;-)

The cheapest and most expensive BD player all use the exact same cheap disc drives, so you don't necessarily get better reliability by spending more. However some brands are known to be more reliable that others for other reasons. Samsung has a reputation for poor reliability in its BD players despite the fact that they make great TVs.

Miata,

BD playback on an Oppo is going to be about equal to the cheapest BD player since bits are bits. The reasons to get Oppo are for processing lower res sources like DVD, dual HDMI outputs, HDMI input, analog outputs, service, build quality, etc. For BD, all players will look and perform about the same. If you don't need the features I listed, Oppo is going to be overkill for you.

I'll leave the 4k advice to others.


----------



## laserjock II

mdavej said:


> Hit for Show,
> 
> Get the cheapest BD player you can find. The 1200 or any older used player would be a good choice. There's no point in buying a DVD player today unless you find one for 25 cents at a yard sale ;-)
> 
> The cheapest and most expensive BD player all use the exact same cheap disc drives, so you don't necessarily get better reliability by spending more. However some brands are known to be more reliable that others for other reasons. Samsung has a reputation for poor reliability in its BD players despite the fact that they make great TVs.
> 
> Miata,
> 
> BD playback on an Oppo is going to be about equal to the cheapest BD player since bits are bits. The reasons to get Oppo are for processing lower res sources like DVD, dual HDMI outputs, HDMI input, analog outputs, service, build quality, etc. For BD, all players will look and perform about the same. If you don't need the features I listed, Oppo is going to be overkill for you.
> 
> I'll leave the 4k advice to others.


Good advice but he'd have to jump up to the 3200 to get a coax digital audio output.


----------



## tezster

Simply question (I hope): I currently use a PS3 as my blu-ray player. I would like to get a dedicated 3D blu-ray player that has an analog LFE/subwoofer pre-out, along with some basic audio management controls i.e setting distance/delay. I'm planning on connecting my buttkicker amp directly to the player, so that it receives a 'clean' i.e. non-EQ'd LFE signal. Are there any good options in the sub-$100 category?


----------



## mdavej

laserjock II said:


> Good advice but he'd have to jump up to the 3200 to get a coax digital audio output.


My 1200 has coax. The 3200 adds wifi and DLNA.










tezster said:


> Simply question (I hope): I currently use a PS3 as my blu-ray player. I would like to get a dedicated 3D blu-ray player that has an analog LFE/subwoofer pre-out, along with some basic audio management controls i.e setting distance/delay. I'm planning on connecting my buttkicker amp directly to the player, so that it receives a 'clean' i.e. non-EQ'd LFE signal. Are there any good options in the sub-$100 category?


No. You'll have to spend at least $500 for that, which is more than a good AVR that would solve your problem.


----------



## tezster

Ok thanks. The issue I have is I'll be upgrading to a Denon X4000. Although it has dual LFE pre-outs, they both receive the same LFE signal. So it's either live with an EQ'd signal going to the buttkicker amp, or get a BDP with analog audio output. Funnily enough, since I currently have a Denon X2000, I don't have this problem, since it doesn't EQ the sub (only sets level and distance as part of Audyssey). I may just save up a bit and get an OPPO.


----------



## mdavej

tezster said:


> Ok thanks. The issue I have is I'll be upgrading to a Denon X4000. Although it has dual LFE pre-outs, they both receive the same LFE signal. So it's either live with an EQ'd signal going to the buttkicker amp, or get a BDP with analog audio output. Funnily enough, since I currently have a Denon X2000, I don't have this problem, since it doesn't EQ the sub (only sets level and distance as part of Audyssey). I may just save up a bit and get an OPPO.


Your 2000 is practically new and does what you want. Why are you upgrading to something that doesn't do what you want?


----------



## miata

mdavej;29659730
BD playback on an Oppo is going to be about equal to the cheapest BD player since bits are bits. The reasons to get Oppo are for processing lower res sources like DVD said:


> Thanks. It sounds like the OPPO players may not be better than the TV for 2160p scaling. The real benefits of the OPPO for me would be to use to for scaling native SAT signals to 1080p and the Darby edition sounds very interesting -- even though the purest in me says no
> 
> Again, it would be great to hear if anybody has done an A/B comparison of the OPPO versus TV 2160p scaling. It seems that these Sony TVs are very good at upscaling a pristine 1080p Blu-ray signal,
> 
> So, maybe I just get the BDP-103D and use it for Blu-rays, DVD, NetFlix, Vudu, photos/video files, and upscaling other sources to 1080p with Darby before sending everything to my old Pioneer HDMI AVR on the way to the TV.


----------



## laserjock II

mdavej said:


> My 1200 has coax. The 3200 adds wifi and DLNA.


I stand corrected then. What I get for relying on vendor's website info.


----------



## lovinthehd

tezster said:


> Ok thanks. The issue I have is I'll be upgrading to a Denon X4000. Although it has dual LFE pre-outs, they both receive the same LFE signal. So it's either live with an EQ'd signal going to the buttkicker amp, or get a BDP with analog audio output. Funnily enough, since I currently have a Denon X2000, I don't have this problem, since it doesn't EQ the sub (only sets level and distance as part of Audyssey). I may just save up a bit and get an OPPO.


Your X2000 has Audyssey XT which does provide eq for sub frequencies....how do you figure it doesn't?


----------



## tezster

mdavej said:


> Your 2000 is practically new and does what you want. Why are you upgrading to something that doesn't do what you want?


I wasn't planning on replacing it at all, but it came up for sale locally at a ridiculously low price that I jumped on it, primarily for the upgrade from Audyssey XT to XT32.



lovinthehd said:


> Your X2000 has Audyssey XT which does provide eq for sub frequencies....how do you figure it doesn't?


My mistake... I had confused Audyssey XT/32 with SubEq. So I guess I have the same issue for either AVR.


----------



## Hit for Show

mdavej said:


> Hit for Show,
> 
> Get the cheapest BD player you can find. The 1200 or any older used player would be a good choice. There's no point in buying a DVD player today unless you find one for 25 cents at a yard sale ;-)
> 
> The cheapest and most expensive BD player all use the exact same cheap disc drives, so you don't necessarily get better reliability by spending more. However some brands are known to be more reliable that others for other reasons. Samsung has a reputation for poor reliability in its BD players despite the fact that they make great TVs.


Ok. Thanks for the reply. Did a little researching. It appears, from a functional standpoint, any of Sony’s players from 2012-2014 would work. Would a warrantied “refurbished” unit be a good choice if I do not find a great deal on a new unit or a “used” unit for really, really cheap?


----------



## mdavej

Hit for Show said:


> Ok. Thanks for the reply. Did a little researching. It appears, from a functional standpoint, any of Sony’s players from 2012-2014 would work. Would a warrantied “refurbished” unit be a good choice if I do not find a great deal on a new unit or a “used” unit for really, really cheap?


Yep. Nearly all the players I've gotten in the past several years have been used or so-called refurbished for a fraction of the new price. Nearly all have been mint and continue to work fine. Most of my Sony players cost me $25-$50. I prefer buying from Amazon for their good return policy. If you think you might ever want to watch Youtube or Netflix in the future, go for a 2013 or newer model. Before that, those apps were really terrible.


----------



## dnamertz

*Connecting Blu-Ray with Something Other Than HDMI*

I want to get my first blu-ray player. Our HD TV (which is about 8 years old, and not 1080P) only has two HDMI inputs. One is used for our Satellite box, and the other is used for our Wii U.


As I'm looking at blu-ray players, they all seem to only have HDMI outputs. This will require me to have to unplug the Wii U HDMI cable from the back of my TV and plug the blu-ray HDMI cable in, then switch back each time we want to watch a DVD.


Are there any new blu-ray players that have outputs besides HDMI, or are they all HDMI now? Also, I'm looking for a blu-ray player at the low end of the price range. I'm seeing some now around $50 that I'd be willing to buy except for the HDMI issue.


----------



## NODES

you could get a hdmi splitter?

EDIT: Sorry meant to say a switch.


----------



## henrich3

An A/V receiver would be ideal, but if that's not affordable now, get an HDMI switcher. 

Here's an inexpensive option:
http://www.amazon.com/PORTTA-PET0301S-Switcher-Supports-Wireless/dp/B00B46XUQU/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top/189-2067307-5616345


----------



## Hit for Show

mdavej said:


> Yep. Nearly all the players I've gotten in the past several years have been used or so-called refurbished for a fraction of the new price. Nearly all have been mint and continue to work fine. Most of my Sony players cost me $25-$50. I prefer buying from Amazon for their good return policy. If you think you might ever want to watch Youtube or Netflix in the future, go for a 2013 or newer model. Before that, those apps were really terrible.


Thank you for the assistance. I checked numerous online sources, including Amazon, looking at all Sony models from 2012-2014. I ended up ordering a cosmetic discount BDP-S3200 (w/ remote) for $39.99 shipped from an eBay seller dealing in refurbished units. Ordered cables from Monoprice, so I should be all set. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## lovinthehd

tezster said:


> My mistake... I had confused Audyssey XT/32 with SubEq. So I guess I have the same issue for either AVR.


XT32 has more filters so same issue but different eq. All SubEq provides is separate handling of two subwoofers.

Personally I wouldn't be very concerned with whether your buttkickers get the same eq as your subs....don't think my butt is that particular...


----------



## amartinpascual

Any player that can open zone DVD? I can not find information about 2014 models 

Thanks


----------



## wmcclain

amartinpascual said:


> Any player that can open zone DVD? I can not find information about 2014 models
> 
> Thanks


Welcome to AVSForum.

You want a player that is region-free for DVD? Not Blu-ray? Or both?

Do you have a price range? And what country are you in?

-Bill


----------



## amartinpascual

wmcclain said:


> Welcome to AVSForum.
> 
> You want a player that is region-free for DVD? Not Blu-ray? Or both?
> 
> Do you have a price range? And what country are you in?
> 
> -Bill


Region Free for DVD
A Cheap Player
I´m from Spain

Thanks


----------



## pgtboy

*Have a simple question that's getting conflicting answers*

Hi,

I'm looking to buy a blu-ray player that will allow me to connect my USB drive to it so I can play back video files from the drive. Simple enough as the majority of the players on the market have this feature.

My question is, are there any players that will allow the connected USB drive to be accessed from a PC on the same network for the purpose of copying new files to the drive? The reason for this is so I can add/delete files from the USB drive without having to physically disconnect it from the blu-ray player and connect it to my PC whenever I want to add content.


----------



## teachsac

No. Search back in this thread for alternatives. We discussed this quite recently.


----------



## Selden Ball

pgtboy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to buy a blu-ray player that will allow me to connect my USB drive to it so I can play back video files from the drive. Simple enough as the majority of the players on the market have this feature.
> 
> My question is, are there any players that will allow the connected USB drive to be accessed from a PC on the same network for the purpose of copying new files to the drive? The reason for this is so I can add/delete files from the USB drive without having to physically disconnect it from the blu-ray player and connect it to my PC whenever I want to add content.


Nope, none that I'm aware of, anyhow.

If the computer and BD player are close enough, you could use a USB switch so the drive doesn't have to be physically unplugged. 

Since they'll be networked, another alternative would be to run a DLNA server on your computer so that it provides the files to the BD player instead of using a USB drive. Of course, that's more complicated to configure.


----------



## pgtboy

Thanks for confirming.

As far as the DLNA server, does a non-gigabit wired ethernet or a wireless g/n home network have enough bandwidth to stream full HD unconverted source material to the TV?


----------



## wmcclain

pgtboy said:


> Thanks for confirming.
> 
> As far as the DLNA server, does a non-gigabit wired ethernet or a wireless g/n home network have enough bandwidth to stream full HD unconverted source material to the TV?


Wired: yes.

Wireless: I've done it, but it is right on the margin of the possible. I didn't save a link, but I remember the good people at http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/ had an article explaining the problem. You have to be careful, because a link that works one day during testing might fail when you really need it.

-Bill


----------



## Gerryh

I currently have a BDP103 for main system and need a Blu Ray for a second system. Space is an issue so I would like something thinner than the Oppo. Streaming is important (would like something like Oppo has with Pandora). Good sound is also a must. Looking at what's out there from Sony, Pioneer, Panasonic -- seems to be some limitations with all. What is expected in the 2015 releases and when will they be available? I'm not in a rush so can wait for something new if it provides improvements over existing players.


Thanks -- GH


----------



## CZ Eddie

Which sub $125 3D player tends to have the most user-friendly format for streaming network MKV/MPG's and navigating Amazon Prime/Netflix?


----------



## teachsac

CZ Eddie said:


> Which sub $125 3D player tends to have the most user-friendly format for streaming network MKV/MPG's and navigating Amazon Prime/Netflix?


From my experience Sony. Watch the ads for the 5200.

S~


----------



## LennartzHT

*Open for YOUR comments: New Bluray player...*

Greetings one and all.

I just received my new Samsung UN55H6350 television for the family room. So far, so good. I need to purchase a bluray player to complete the room and need recommendations. I have been looking seriously at the Sony BDPS6200 3D Blu-ray Player with Wi-Fi and 4K Upscaling. Looks good and seems capable. Also, I like the price at $149. My budget is up to $300; however, I prefer to stay in the $150 - $200 bracket.

Thanks in advance for your responses.

With much appreciation,

Matthew


----------



## LennartzHT

LennartzHT said:


> Greetings one and all.
> 
> I just received my new Samsung UN55H6350 television for the family room. So far, so good. I need to purchase a bluray player to complete the room and need recommendations. I have been looking seriously at the Sony BDPS6200 3D Blu-ray Player with Wi-Fi and 4K Upscaling. Looks good and seems capable. Also, I like the price at $149. My budget is up to $300; however, I prefer to stay in the $150 - $200 bracket.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your responses.
> 
> With much appreciation,
> 
> Matthew


I am also looking at the samsung-bd-h6500


----------



## LennartzHT

LennartzHT said:


> I am also looking at the samsung-bd-h6500


***PS***: I am also seriously considering the Samsung BD-H6500


----------



## tomnan24

I'm having a Samsung pn51f8500 plasma delivered soon. My Sony bdp-n460 is 5years old. In regards to picture quality only have blu Ray players improved in this area since then?


----------



## mdavej

tomnan24 said:


> I'm having a Samsung pn51f8500 plasma delivered soon. My Sony bdp-n460 is 5years old. In regards to picture quality only have blu Ray players improved in this area since then?


Nope. 1 is still 1 and 0 is still 0, just like 5 years ago.


----------



## tomnan24

mdavej said:


> Nope. 1 is still 1 and 0 is still 0, just like 5 years ago.


Thanks.


----------



## AllenA07

Alright folks, my turn. I'm looking for a 3D blu-ray player. Since going to projection my DVD collection would benefit from a good upscaling player. As it stands they look awful on my Samsung player, so this is the real improvement in looking for. I don't need any legacy connections, I've got everything going through HDMI. Streaming options aren't that important either, I have apple TV and Roku for that if I want it. I have $200 to play around with.


----------



## Selden Ball

tomnan24 said:


> I'm having a Samsung pn51f8500 plasma delivered soon. My Sony bdp-n460 is 5years old. In regards to picture quality only have blu Ray players improved in this area since then?





mdavej said:


> Nope. 1 is still 1 and 0 is still 0, just like 5 years ago.


But it matters *which* 1s and 0s are sent.

Some BD players (like Sony's) allow you to configure what kind of color signal is transmitted: YUV 4:2:2, YUV 4:4:4 or RGB.
Some don't.

Some displays produce more accurate colors depending on which type of transmission they receive.


----------



## hernanu

miata said:


> Thanks. It sounds like the OPPO players may not be better than the TV for 2160p scaling. The real benefits of the OPPO for me would be to use to for scaling native SAT signals to 1080p and the Darby edition sounds very interesting -- even though the purest in me says no
> 
> Again, it would be great to hear if anybody has done an A/B comparison of the OPPO versus TV 2160p scaling. It seems that these Sony TVs are very good at upscaling a pristine 1080p Blu-ray signal,
> 
> So, maybe I just get the BDP-103D and use it for Blu-rays, DVD, NetFlix, Vudu, photos/video files, and upscaling other sources to 1080p with Darby before sending everything to my old Pioneer HDMI AVR on the way to the TV.


If I were you, I'd try the 4K upscaling on the Oppo. Compare with the Sony, if it's better, then leave all of the processing on the Oppo, if you like the Sony better, then have the 103D feed 1080p to the Sony and let it do the upscaling. 

I'd put my money on the Oppo though, but that's my own opinion.


----------



## tomnan24

Selden Ball said:


> But it matters *which* 1s and 0s are sent.
> 
> Some BD players (like Sony's) allow you to configure what kind of color signal is transmitted: YUV 4:2:2, YUV 4:4:4 or RGB.
> Some don't.
> 
> Some displays produce more accurate colors depending on which type of transmission they receive.


I'll check on my player for the first point but is it possible for me to check on the second point?


----------



## tomnan24

Selden Ball said:


> But it matters *which* 1s and 0s are sent.
> 
> Some BD players (like Sony's) allow you to configure what kind of color signal is transmitted: YUV 4:2:2, YUV 4:4:4 or RGB.
> Some don't.
> 
> Some displays produce more accurate colors depending on which type of transmission they receive.


It does support all of those options noted in point 1. It also has Deep Color but I don't believe that's what you meant in point 2 about accurate color.


----------



## Selden Ball

tomnan24 said:


> It does support all of those options noted in point 1. It also has Deep Color but I don't believe that's what you meant in point 2 about accurate color.


To find out which is best (if any) you should use a video calibration procedure and look for differences in the results. The Blu-ray disc "HD Benchmark v2" from Spears and Munsil is relatively inexpensive as such things go. Disney's WOW disc is a slightly less expensive alternative. There also are some rather expensive electronic calibration devices.


----------



## tomnan24

Selden Ball said:


> To find out which is best (if any) you should use a video calibration procedure and look for differences in the results. The Blu-ray disc "HD Benchmark v2" from Spears and Munsil is relatively inexpensive as such things go. Disney's WOW disc is a slightly less expensive alternative. There also are some rather expensive electronic calibration devices.


I have the WOW


----------



## LennartzHT

Alright gents and ladies, let me hear your feedback:

I am looking at either the Samsung-bd-h6500 or the Sony BDPS6200. I do not necessarily need the 3D as it does not interest me. My game is 4k upscale and fast load times.

~Matthew


----------



## miata

hernanu said:


> If I were you, I'd try the 4K upscaling on the Oppo. Compare with the Sony, if it's better, then leave all of the processing on the Oppo, if you like the Sony better, then have the 103D feed 1080p to the Sony and let it do the upscaling.
> 
> I'd put my money on the Oppo though, but that's my own opinion.


A lot of people say that the Sony 4K TVs have really good 1080p to 2160p scaling. It I knew the 103D scaling was better then that would make this an easy purchase choice. 

It looks like my Dish network 722k might not have a native output option, so that would eliminate one other benefit of the 103D,


----------



## hernanu

miata said:


> A lot of people say that the Sony 4K TVs have really good 1080p to 2160p scaling. It I knew the 103D scaling was better then that would make this an easy purchase choice.
> 
> It looks like my Dish network 722k might not have a native output option, so that would eliminate one other benefit of the 103D,


The only real way to test it is by comparing. The 103D has a one month return / tryout phase, so if you return it, you'd be out the shipping back only. 

My comcast X1 box doesn't do native either, so I have it locked in at 1080i and let the Oppo handle the upscaling to 1080p. 

Upscaling is not the only video processing done - there are other video functions being applied, so I think the benefits are more than just the scaler. I also have the Darbee being applied to cable signals, so that's another plus here. 

To me it has been well worth it to have my sources processed by the 103D, but as to whether the Sony can handle all of the video processing better than the Oppo, since the Oppo produces a reference signal, it would be very cool to know and see.

Updated

I found a Consumer's report which looks at your TV with a signal input from an Oppo 103 (their reference player). 

It compares the impact of a pure 4K signal fed to the TV, a 1080p signal sent by the 103 to the display, and an upscaled image to 4K by the 103 (I assume). 

in this report

From the Karate Kid (latest version) showing the grills on top of a car:

Native 4K from Sony










1080p signal from the 103










103 upscales to 4K










The upscaled image lets you see individual slots correctly, but is not as clear as the 4K.


----------



## miata

hernanu said:


> The only real way to test it is by comparing. The 103D has a one month return / tryout phase, so if you return it, you'd be out the shipping back only.
> 
> My comcast X1 box doesn't do native either, so I have it locked in at 1080i and let the Oppo handle the upscaling to 1080p.
> 
> Upscaling is not the only video processing done - there are other video functions being applied, so I think the benefits are more than just the scaler. I also have the Darbee being applied to cable signals, so that's another plus here.
> 
> To me it has been well worth it to have my sources processed by the 103D, but as to whether the Sony can handle all of the video processing better than the Oppo, since the Oppo produces a reference signal, it would be very cool to know and see.
> 
> Updated
> 
> I found a Consumer's report which looks at your TV with a signal input from an Oppo 103 (their reference player).
> 
> It compares the impact of a pure 4K signal fed to the TV, a 1080p signal sent by the 103 to the display, and an upscaled image to 4K by the 103 (I assume).
> 
> in this report
> 
> From the Karate Kid (latest version) showing the grills on top of a car:
> 
> Native 4K from Sony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080p signal from the 103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 103 upscales to 4K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The upscaled image lets you see individual slots correctly, but is not as clear as the 4K.


Great link. I read through a couple of times and It is not clear to me if the upscaling is done by the player or the TV. Up front they say the OPPO was set at 1080p, so that would imply the TV was doing the scaling -- and there is no comparison.

Maybe I'm missing something


----------



## Benjh

*Pana BD player to go with a Pana TV: useful?*

Hello all,

I'm looking to buy a new blu ray player, and here's my question:
I have a brand new Panasonic LCD TV. Is there any point buying a panasonic BD player?

My guess is no, because I'll need a HDMI cable no matter what, and 0 are still 0, 1 are still 1 to quote an other post, but I might be missing something? Maybe compatible 3D technology is a good thing?

If someone has something to contribute, I'd love to hear about it!
Thanks!


----------



## Selden Ball

Benjh said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm looking to buy a new blu ray player, and here's my question:
> I have a brand new Panasonic LCD TV. Is there any point buying a panasonic BD player?
> 
> My guess is no, because I'll need a HDMI cable no matter what, and 0 are still 0, 1 are still 1 to quote an other post, but I might be missing something? Maybe compatible 3D technology is a good thing?
> 
> If someone has something to contribute, I'd love to hear about it!
> Thanks!


Sony and Panasonic players are the ones most often recommended. Sony's streaming software is somewhat better than Panasonic's. Panasonic has more options for adjusting the video signal.


----------



## Benjh

Selden Ball said:


> Sony and Panasonic players are the ones most often recommended. Sony's streaming software is somewhat better than Panasonic's. Panasonic has more options for adjusting the video signal.


Thanks Selden Ball.
Is this an overall recommendation? Does it have anything to do with my Panasonic TV?


----------



## hernanu

miata said:


> Great link. I read through a couple of times and It is not clear to me if the upscaling is done by the player or the TV. Up front they say the OPPO was set at 1080p, so that would imply the TV was doing the scaling -- and there is no comparison.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something


Not totally clear in their report, but they weren't focusing on the upscaling itself, just on whether 4K was "worth it". 



The case of the 4K signal is clear, since they fed it from a Sony 4K source.
The "HD" signal is also clear in that they say they set the 103 to output 1080p. To me, this means the TV was getting 1080p and upscaling to the native display resolution of the TV (4k) was done by the TV.
Upscaled to me (and I know what it means to assume) means the 103 was upscaling the disk signal to 4K and presenting the TV with a 4K signal it did not have to process.

Otherwise the last two cases would be the same - the 103 would send 1080p and the TV would be upscaling in both cases and there would be no difference.


----------



## Selden Ball

Benjh said:


> Thanks Selden Ball.
> Is this an overall recommendation? Does it have anything to do with my Panasonic TV?


It's an overall recommendation. In this case, since you have a Panasonic TV, especially if it's a "Smart" one with its own streaming apps, I'd suggest getting a Panasonic BD player.


----------



## elshaddai

Just need a quick gut check on a basic BR player... I recently purchased a Samsung UN40H6350 smart TV, which includes streaming capabilities and works well with our Netflix and Amazon accounts. I have a modest DVD collection, no BR discs, and am primarily looking for a player that will make our DVDs look as good as possible on the new HD screen. A few details:

Non-HDMI Yamaha receiver, so digital coax is required (optical is being used by TV out)
Will be connecting via Ethernet to a media bridge rather than using wifi
Will not primarily be used for streaming apps
Have an older Synology NAS (211j), but have not digitized many DVDs.
I mistakenly picked up a Panasonic DMP-BD91 a couple of days ago, but am planning to return it because there's no digital coax audio out. A few screens earlier, a Sony BDPS1200 was mentioned for almost this exact scenario. Is this still the best recommendation or are there other basic models with coax output that I should be looking at?

Any advise is much appreciated - thanks!


----------



## Benjh

Selden Ball said:


> It's an overall recommendation. In this case, since you have a Panasonic TV, especially if it's a "Smart" one with its own streaming apps, I'd suggest getting a Panasonic BD player.


Can I ask why? Am I not gonna get the same apps in 2 places? What's the point?
If I get a samsung I might get some other apps I don't get with panasonic?

Again I'm a newbie, so apologies if what I write makes no sense.
Ben.


----------



## miata

hernanu said:


> ...
> 
> Upscaled to me (and I know what it means to assume) means the 103 was upscaling the disk signal to 4K and presenting the TV with a 4K signal it did not have to process.
> 
> Otherwise the last two cases would be the same - the 103 would send 1080p and the TV would be upscaling in both cases and there would be no difference.


One case says "HDTV" and the other "Ultra HD" -- both are being fed a 1080p signal from the OPPO.

Regardless, the conclusion, which is very good, is that there is a benefit of a 4K TV even for today's Blu-ray discs.


----------



## Selden Ball

Benjh said:


> Can I ask why? Am I not gonna get the same apps in 2 places? What's the point?
> If I get a samsung I might get some other apps I don't get with panasonic?
> 
> Again I'm a newbie, so apologies if what I write makes no sense.
> Ben.


Different devices do have different streaming apps. Also, different versions of what should be the same apps often provide different features (e.g. the quality of movies streamed from Netflix vary a lot). My thought was just that if your Panasonic TV has the streaming apps you want, then there might not be any need for the apps that Sony has in their BD player. However, if you would like to have choices of apps to compare, then the Sony would be the player to get. Its apps tend to be less buggy than those provided by other companies, including Samsung.


----------



## hernanu

miata said:


> One case says "HDTV" and the other "Ultra HD" -- both are being fed a 1080p signal from the OPPO.
> 
> Regardless, the conclusion, which is very good, is that there is a benefit of a 4K TV even for today's Blu-ray discs.


Ah... so I did ASSume. 

So if we know for sure that the Oppo was feeding 1080p, then that means the Sony must display some dithered version of 1080p instead of more elaborate scaling, for "1080p" display so the 1080p display is somehow fit into the larger panel? 

Unless the "HD" or "UltraHD" is the input signal, in which case the Oppo is putting out 1080p for "HD" and 4K for "UltraHD". 

I do wish the article had been clearer. As you mention, though in either situation the 4K panel is good. The 103D or TV should give you great PQ.


----------



## QuiGonJosh

Cheapest good quality player that internally decodes DTS-HD/TrueHD?


----------



## miata

hernanu said:


> The only real way to test it is by comparing. The 103D has a one month return / tryout phase, so if you return it, you'd be out the shipping back only.
> 
> My comcast X1 box doesn't do native either, so I have it locked in at 1080i and let the Oppo handle the upscaling to 1080p.
> 
> Upscaling is not the only video processing done - there are other video functions being applied, so I think the benefits are more than just the scaler. I also have the Darbee being applied to cable signals, so that's another plus here.
> 
> To me it has been well worth it to have my sources processed by the 103D, but as to whether the Sony can handle all of the video processing better than the Oppo, since the Oppo produces a reference signal, it would be very cool to know and see.
> 
> Updated
> 
> I found a Consumer's report which looks at your TV with a signal input from an Oppo 103 (their reference player).
> 
> It compares the impact of a pure 4K signal fed to the TV, a 1080p signal sent by the 103 to the display, and an upscaled image to 4K by the 103 (I assume).
> 
> in this report
> 
> From the Karate Kid (latest version) showing the grills on top of a car:
> 
> Native 4K from Sony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080p signal from the 103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 103 upscales to 4K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The upscaled image lets you see individual slots correctly, but is not as clear as the 4K.


I'm looking at the images more and came up with a startling conclusion -- at least for these tests. 

There is a uch bigger difference between a 1080p played at native resolution and upscaled to 2160p than there was between a 1080p source upscaled to 2160p and a native 2160p source. 

This makes me thing that there will not be much of a market for 4K source data -- streaming or media.


----------



## EX500

I've been asked by a relative to recommend between a few players they picked up at Costco -- Sony 320/520 (S3200/5200), and Samsung HM59 (H5900).

It's been a few years since I've shopped for a disc player, but back then, the Pannys and Sonys were the ones to have, depending on whether DVD upconversion and slightly better apps was important, with the Sammys and LGs feature packed, but potentially problematic and short lived.

Have things changed?

This is mostly prompted by the fact that the Sammy player they have (bundled with their TV) now chokes on modern BDs from Redbox.

So, what they're mainly looking for is solid playback. They might do some streaming, but don't have a modern receiver or surround system, just analog stereo, so the various decoding shortfalls don't really matter. But haven't all analog outputs been eliminated, including audio?

My inclination is to have them keep one of the Sonys, based on my past impressions and cursory look at the owner's threads for each respective player. Samsung makes fine TVs, but their disc players have never impressed me.

TIA


----------



## bgtighe23

*New to this thread, have a general question*

Hello,

So I've starting buying and adding to my blu ray collection. It isn't large by any means - less than 20 - but there is such a noticeable quality difference between standard DVDs and blu rays...

I currently play blu rays on my PS3. Seems to do fine, but since I have not watched a blu ray on any other type of player, thats the "best quality" I know. 

*Would it be worth purchasing a solid blu ray player?*


----------



## kmld

Hi, I'm trying to choose between two players - Sony BDS4100 and Sony BDS1200. I don't actually need the 3D feature of the 4100 but since they're at the same price I can't decide which one would be better. Does it make sense to buy the older model if I'm not going to use it for 3D viewing?


----------



## mdavej

kmld said:


> Hi, I'm trying to choose between two players - Sony BDS4100 and Sony BDS1200. I don't actually need the 3D feature of the 4100 but since they're at the same price I can't decide which one would be better. Does it make sense to buy the older model if I'm not going to use it for 3D viewing?


The 4100 is a far better player than the 1200 overall and probably easier to find there in the UK. It's like comparing last year's Toyota Camry with this year's Yaris.


----------



## mdavej

EX500 said:


> I've been asked by a relative to recommend between a few players they picked up at Costco -- Sony 320/520 (S3200/5200), and Samsung HM59 (H5900).
> 
> It's been a few years since I've shopped for a disc player, but back then, the Pannys and Sonys were the ones to have, depending on whether DVD upconversion and slightly better apps was important, with the Sammys and LGs feature packed, but potentially problematic and short lived.
> 
> Have things changed?
> 
> This is mostly prompted by the fact that the Sammy player they have (bundled with their TV) now chokes on modern BDs from Redbox.
> 
> So, what they're mainly looking for is solid playback. They might do some streaming, but don't have a modern receiver or surround system, just analog stereo, so the various decoding shortfalls don't really matter. But haven't all analog outputs been eliminated, including audio?
> 
> My inclination is to have them keep one of the Sonys, based on my past impressions and cursory look at the owner's threads for each respective player. Samsung makes fine TVs, but their disc players have never impressed me.
> 
> TIA


Things have not changed. Give them the Sony plus a coax to RCA adapter, assuming their stereo also lacks optical/coax. No need for the 5200 unless the price is better or they need 3D. The 5200 is often cheaper than the 3200 these days. It was only $49 on one site a few days ago.


----------



## kmld

mdavej said:


> The 4100 is a far better player than the 1200 overall and probably easier to find there in the UK. It's like comparing last year's Toyota Camry with this year's Yaris.


Thanks! I thought so too, but have never had a blu ray player before, so wasn't sure. I'm not in the UK and I was going to buy the 1200 but then accidentally stumbled upon a website offering the 4100 for almost the same price - approximately 50 € - and thought it might be a better deal. I guess they're clearing out stock or something.


----------



## jmed999

I need help selecting a BD player please. I just bought a Sony BDPS5200 since it has 3D and wifi (Netflix) but it has handshaking issues with my Denon S700W. Do you guys know of a similar BD player that does not have hankshake issues with a Denon S700W?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## EX500

mdavej said:


> Things have not changed. Give them the Sony plus a coax to RCA adapter, assuming their stereo also lacks optical/coax. No need for the 5200 unless the price is better or they need 3D. The 5200 is often cheaper than the 3200 these days. It was only $49 on one site a few days ago.


Thanks, Dave.

I believe they're still using a Dual receiver from the 60s, so no digital connection!


----------



## lovinthehd

bgtighe23 said:


> Hello,
> 
> So I've starting buying and adding to my blu ray collection. It isn't large by any means - less than 20 - but there is such a noticeable quality difference between standard DVDs and blu rays...
> 
> I currently play blu rays on my PS3. Seems to do fine, but since I have not watched a blu ray on any other type of player, thats the "best quality" I know.
> 
> *Would it be worth purchasing a solid blu ray player?*


Can't see why you'd want an extra piece of gear, the PS3 is a great bluray player. I wouldn't consider it and I rarely even play games, but use it all the time for cd's, dvd's, blurays, streaming....


----------



## hernanu

miata said:


> I'm looking at the images more and came up with a startling conclusion -- at least for these tests.
> 
> There is a uch bigger difference between a 1080p played at native resolution and upscaled to 2160p than there was between a 1080p source upscaled to 2160p and a native 2160p source.
> 
> This makes me thing that there will not be much of a market for 4K source data -- streaming or media.


PQ can be a personal thing, and the pictures show one area of the display, not the whole thing, so the effect could be additive. 

Personally, having seen some UHD displays next to 1080p displays at stores, I can notice the effect right away. I noticed it a good ways away, but always consider it with a grain of salt until it's at home, calibrated, etc. 

The streaming services seem to be jumping on the bandwagon, with Netflix and Amazon producing new shows at 4K. Several of the new TV's use them and the reviews (for the ones produced well, like Netflix's) are good from TV owners. 

So I think this will be like 1080 introduction, with hits and misses along the way, but eventually will become the norm. Check out some of the discussion sites for UHD displays (the Vizio ones are very active now) and see what people think. 

Anyways, off topic, but check it out.

P.S.- I don't own one, have no dog in this fight, but will get one, hopefully OLED in about three years.


----------



## mdavej

EX500 said:


> Thanks, Dave.
> 
> I believe they're still using a Dual receiver from the 60s, so no digital connection!


Those are my kind of people. 

Hey, I've got an EX500 too and just checked out your chart. Thanks.


----------



## bgtighe23

lovinthehd said:


> Can't see why you'd want an extra piece of gear, the PS3 is a great bluray player. I wouldn't consider it and I rarely even play games, but use it all the time for cd's, dvd's, blurays, streaming....


Thanks, I just didn't know if an actual blu ray player was far better. Thanks for clearing things up!


----------



## lovinthehd

bgtighe23 said:


> Thanks, I just didn't know if an actual blu ray player was far better. Thanks for clearing things up!


Some more thoughts on the subject 

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-blu-ray-players/650544-one-only-ps3-blu-ray-player-thread-803.html


----------



## jmed999

jmed999 said:


> I need help selecting a BD player please. I just bought a Sony BDPS5200 since it has 3D and wifi (Netflix) but it has handshaking issues with my Denon S700W. Do you guys know of a similar BD player that does not have handshake issues with a Denon S700W?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Anyone? Thanks!


----------



## mdavej

jmed999 said:


> Anyone? Thanks!


I have a 5200 and the previous year's Denon E400 and have no issues. Have you tried different settings or power up order (turn off deep color and quick start, for example)? Running the latest Sony and Denon firmwares? Any other HDMI switches in the path? What model display?


----------



## T4104

*Blu-ray Player with stock RF remote control*

Hello everyone,

Any recommendations on a good Blu-ray player that comes with an RF remote control? We want to tuck all electronics inside our TV console but regular IR remotes won't work with the doors closed. Planning to pair this player up with a Vizio 70 inch P-Series 4K TV. Any recommendations are appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mdavej

T4104 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Any recommendations on a good Blu-ray player that comes with an RF remote control? We want to tuck all electronics inside our TV console but regular IR remotes won't work with the doors closed. Planning to pair this player up with a Vizio 70 inch P-Series 4K TV. Any recommendations are appreciated. Thanks!


Don't know of any. But many have smartphone apps that would accomplish the same thing. I'm guessing you'll probably have more than one device hidden away. So why not just get a universal RF remote?


----------



## bmcelvan

*Bluray player that outputs 24p from all media*

I'm looking to make a list of all bluray players that will output 24p (fps) from media whether it be off a BD-R, USB stick/HDD or over DLNA.

I have the Sony BDP-S590 and it makes me furious that I can't remux (convert) a legally purchased bluray into an .mkv file with all the HD Video/Audio, chapters and subtitles and play it off a USB stick with 24p being output to prevent my drive from dying and/or prevent that disc from getting scratched. 

I know that many players will output 24p from properly authored DVD and Bluray discs...I'm looking specifically for players that will do this with video files as well (in case I didn't make that clear).

I've seen that Oppo players can do it but was looking to avoid spending $400 and the WD TV seem to do it nicely except they don't also play discs. I was trying to avoid buying two pieces of equipment since technically there is no reason a bluray player shouldn't be able to do it.

Lastly, this would be a good resource for me and ANYONE else looking to buy a new bluray player.

Thanks (hopefully they exist??)


----------



## AMP01

Hi all,


My Pioneer BDP-95FD just stopped playing blu-ray discs and it is no longer supported by Pioneer.


I am looking at either the Marantz UD 5007 or the Oppo BDP-103. I have done a ton of research but I wanted to know if you all have any suggestions?


Thanks in advance !!!


Andrew


----------



## hernanu

AMP01 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> My Pioneer BDP-95FD just stopped playing blu-ray discs and it is no longer supported by Pioneer.
> 
> 
> I am looking at either the Marantz UD 5007 or the Oppo BDP-103. I have done a ton of research but I wanted to know if you all have any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance !!!
> 
> 
> Andrew


This one's easy. The Oppo 103D (same 599 price as the Marantz).

Some of the extras you get:

-4K upscaling instead of 1080p
-2 HDMI inputs to use the Oppo's video processing for your other components. The Marantz has no inputs. 
-Digital SPDIF outputs. The Marantz has no coax or fiber. 
-RS232 control (for those who need it)
- Reference quality video.
- so on...

-Extra file formats supported: 
*Marantz* - AVCHD / DivX HD / DivX6 / DivX Ultra / DivX plus HD, Network Audio: MP3 / WMA / AAC / FLAC / WA, Network Video: MPEG / DivX / H.264 / WMV, Network static video (JPEG)
*
Oppo:* 3GP,AAC (Advanced Audio Coding),AIFF (Audio Interchange File Format),ALAC (Apple Lossless),APE (Monkey's Audio),ASF (Advanced Systems Format),AVCHD,AVI (Audio Video Interleave),DFF and DSF (DSD: Direct Stream Digital files),DIVX Media Format,FLAC (Free Lossless Audio Codec),FLV (Flash Video),GIF,JPG,M2TS,(BDAV MPEG-2 Transport Stream),M4A (same as MP4),M4V (same as MP4),MKV (Matroska, both .mkv and .mka),MP3 (MPEG-1 Audio Layer 3),MP4,MPG (MPEG-1),MOV (Quicktime),MPO (Multi Picture Object),OGG,OGM,PNG,TS (Transport Stream),VOB (Video Object),WAV (up to 24 bit),WMA (Windows Media Audio) (not WMA Pro, Lossless or Voice),WMV (Windows Media Video)

Also, acting as a DLNA renderer, you get 192KHz PCM, and... well I could go on, but if you're spending that kind of money, get the Oppo. 

And killer tech support.


----------



## AMP01

hernanu,


Thanks for the reply !


I am going to go for the Oppo - I have an Anthem D2 and a Pioneer Kuro 60" Plasma. Have you used both the 103 and the 103D?


Andrew


----------



## audiostar88

AMP01 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> My Pioneer BDP-95FD just stopped playing blu-ray discs and it is no longer supported by Pioneer.
> 
> 
> I am looking at either the Marantz UD 5007 or the Oppo BDP-103. I have done a ton of research but I wanted to know if you all have any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance !!!
> 
> 
> Andrew


I have the new bdp-85bd from Pioneer it's better then oppo 103D and if u want one even better bdp-88bd kicks oppo 105d from the throne


----------



## audiostar88

AMP01 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> My Pioneer BDP-95FD just stopped playing blu-ray discs and it is no longer supported by Pioneer.
> 
> 
> I am looking at either the Marantz UD 5007 or the Oppo BDP-103. I have done a ton of research but I wanted to know if you all have any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance !!!
> 
> 
> Andrew


I have the new bdp-85bd from Pioneer it's better then oppo 103D and if u want one even better bdp-88bd kicks oppo 105d from the throne


----------



## Kalani

I need to recommend a Blu ray player to my father in law, who trusts me with such things.

He's not going to spring for an Oppo, unfortunately, else of course I'd put him with the 103. He's willing to spend more than bottom end stuff, however. He has a Sammy 4K TV, and a brand new high end Yamaha AVR. All connections will be straightforward HDMI. 3D is a mandatory feature.

Is there anything out there better than the $150 Sony 6200? The $250 7200 seems to have way too many odd issues for relatively minimal gain. I'm just wondering if there is anything else between the two that's worth considering, or perhaps I should just have him stick with the 6200 for now? (especially since 4K players are probably coming out within a year)


----------



## mdavej

Kalani said:


> I need to recommend a Blu ray player to my father in law, who trusts me with such things.
> 
> He's not going to spring for an Oppo, unfortunately, else of course I'd put him with the 103. He's willing to spend more than bottom end stuff, however. He has a Sammy 4K TV, and a brand new high end Yamaha AVR. All connections will be straightforward HDMI. 3D is a mandatory feature.
> 
> Is there anything out there better than the $150 Sony 6200? The $250 7200 seems to have way too many odd issues for relatively minimal gain. I'm just wondering if there is anything else between the two that's worth considering, or perhaps I should just have him stick with the 6200 for now? (especially since 4K players are probably coming out within a year)


So what unique features of the 6200 would he be using to justify it over the 5200? Does he have a big collection of SACDs?


----------



## hernanu

AMP01 said:


> hernanu,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply !
> 
> 
> I am going to go for the Oppo - I have an Anthem D2 and a Pioneer Kuro 60" Plasma. Have you used both the 103 and the 103D?
> 
> 
> Andrew


I've only used the 103D and have an older BDP-83. 

There are differences between the 103 and 103D. If you go to the 103 or 103D thread, there's a list of the differences.

Basically the 103D is the same as the 103, but dropped the QDeo for what I think is a better VRS chip. It also includes the Darbee technology (which I wanted), and has been updated to run DSD music over both HDMI outputs instead of the 103's HDMI2. 

Otherwise, it's pretty much the same. The Kuro will look great with this as input (IMO), you'll have reference through your video chain. The Pioneer player you had was excellent, this will keep up with it and add the extra features.


----------



## Oldsalt

I currently have a SONY BDP S570, connected to an Onkyo TX-SR608 and Panasonic PT AE4000. I am having problems with the Sony, such as slow streaming (even when connected by ethernet) and pausing during movies for a few seconds. I would like to purchase a new BLU Ray player, spending around 100 bucks or so. 3D is not important to me. I do use the USB input to play movies all the time, so good compatibility with different format and large size video files is important. Any recommendations on a player which may be considered an "upgrade" to the Sony BDP S570 would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## hernanu

Oldsalt said:


> I currently have a SONY BDP S570, connected to an Onkyo TX-SR608 and Panasonic PT AE4000. I am having problems with the Sony, such as slow streaming (even when connected by ethernet) and pausing during movies for a few seconds. I would like to purchase a new BLU Ray player, spending around 100 bucks or so. 3D is not important to me. I do use the USB input to play movies all the time, so good compatibility with different format and large size video files is important. Any recommendations on a player which may be considered an "upgrade" to the Sony BDP S570 would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


There are several good suggestions to be had depending on what file formats you use from USB (for compatibility). 

As to the problem with streaming, things other than the player come into play. 



The server - if a server (say Netflix) is overloaded, that can scale down your streaming. Try different times of the day and see if the issues go down during "down" times: like morning.
Your internet provider or connection - If you have a slower connection or your service plan is not up to the kind of connection. You can use your streaming app to let you know what kind of speeds it's achieving or can achieve.
Your home network. You've hardwired it, so you're getting the best you can from the connection, but can your router handle this kind of traffic? What is your router?
I bring this up because I don't want you to get the same results from a new, more capable player because of the connection.


----------



## Oldsalt

There is definitely a streaming problem with this player. In addition, the only video files it will play are mp4s, and it doesn't like those if the file is too large i.e > 1.5 GB. Add the pausing and stuttering problem and I think it is time for a new player. Thanks!


----------



## Kalani

mdavej said:


> So what unique features of the 6200 would he be using to justify it over the 5200? Does he have a big collection of SACDs?


Considering the relatively small price premium, the dual core processor in the 6200 seem well worth the small extra amount, over the single core 5200. You can never have a player that's too fast or has too much processing power. Just as one example. Also, 4K upscaling features may come in handy, since he has a 4K TV.

I'm looking for _better_ than the 6200, just not up to the Oppo levels. I just don't know if there is anything legitimately in that category.


----------



## hernanu

Oldsalt said:


> There is definitely a streaming problem with this player. In addition, the only video files it will play are mp4s, and it doesn't like those if the file is too large i.e > 1.5 GB. Add the pausing and stuttering problem and I think it is time for a new player. Thanks!


If you're sure of it, then I'd check out the Sony players. My daughter uses her 590 almost exclusively for streaming and has had not problems. The BDPS5200 looks like it might fit what you want. It's priced the same as the 3D - less 3200.


----------



## Oldsalt

I have pretty much soured on the Sony players. What do you think about the Samsung BD-H6500?


----------



## hernanu

Oldsalt said:


> I have pretty much soured on the Sony players. What do you think about the Samsung BD-H6500?


I'd check on their owner threads, but they may have reliability problems. Panasonic players have a good reputation, The Panasonic BD91 might fit the bill.


----------



## mdavej

hernanu said:


> I'd check on their owner threads, but they may have reliability problems. Panasonic players have a good reputation, The Panasonic BD91 might fit the bill.


Unfortunately, Panny has virtually no file playback capability.

LG then?


----------



## audiostar88

Kalani said:


> mdavej said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what unique features of the 6200 would he be using to justify it over the 5200? Does he have a big collection of SACDs?
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the relatively small price premium, the dual core processor in the 6200 seem well worth the small extra amount, over the single core 5200. You can never have a player that's too fast or has too much processing power. Just as one example. Also, 4K upscaling features may come in handy, since he has a 4K TV.
> 
> I'm looking for _better_ than the 6200, just not up to the Oppo levels. I just don't know if there is anything legitimately in that category.
Click to expand...


Panasonic dmp-bdt700 almost an oppo picture.


----------



## lovinthehd

Oldsalt said:


> I have pretty much soured on the Sony players. What do you think about the Samsung BD-H6500?


My BDD6100 was a POS. Never would even consider Samsung player again, it was that bad.


----------



## hernanu

mdavej said:


> Unfortunately, Panny has virtually no file playback capability.
> 
> LG then?


Maybeso. If they support the formats the OP is interested in, then you can live with that if the streaming is good.


----------



## hernanu

audiostar88 said:


> Panasonic dmp-bdt700 almost an oppo picture.


I believe that's a European only player, and is too expensive for the OP.


----------



## Oldsalt

What about one of the LG players, maybe the BP-730?


----------



## Tom Barry

Hey all,
MKV media player used mainly to play videos in the Matroska Video file format. However, this free MKV can also be used to play videos in all other formats. What’s new with the latest version? Besides from it being more portable, if you download this software you will be able to enjoy other functions like video scaling and it also now supports Blu-Ray and HD videos.
I think this is the best player for above query's.


----------



## videobruce

*Mid priced player? is there such a unit?*

I have held off buying a BluRay player for numerous reasons. Having said that, I have been looking but it seems the only ones I have found are either well over $400 or the dime-a-dozen around $100 and less. Is there anything around $200-$250 (plus or minus)?

1. Full size 14-17" width, no pint sized 'toy' looking tin boxes,
2. Internal PS, no bricks,
3. Optical & coaxial outs,
4. Display with time count,
5. Analog audio out would be a plus, but not a priority,
6. Internet applications and Networking *not* necessary.


----------



## mdavej

videobruce said:


> I have held off buying a BluRay player for numerous reasons. Having said that, I have been looking but it seems the only ones I have found are either well over $400 or the dime-a-dozen around $100 and less. Is there anything around $200-$250 (plus or minus)?
> 
> 1. Full size 14-17" width, no pint sized 'toy' looking tin boxes,
> 2. Internal PS, no bricks,
> 3. Optical & coaxial outs,
> 4. Display with time count,
> 5. Analog audio out would be a plus, but not a priority,
> 6. Internet applications and Networking *not* necessary.


You might like the Pioneer BDP-80FD. I've seen it on sale for $250. But it has coax only, no optical. It also has 2 Ch analog. The Yamaha BD-S677BL has both and is always $250.

Personally, I prefer my $40 BDP-S1100's. Picture and audio quality are exactly the same as much more expensive players. And I wouldn't be able to read the display from 12 ft even if I had one. On-screen display is much better. Plus I can get one for every room in my house for the price of one expensive player. But it's your money of course.


----------



## JubijubCH

Hello,

I currently use the following setup : 

*Sources* : 
PC streaming over wifi 802.11ac with DLNA Universal Media Server, mostly mp4/mkv with 720p content, sometimes even with 5.1 soundtrack
Bluray
DVD

i don't use SACD, nor audio in general on the player (I use Spotify/Air Play instead)

*Player* : 
PS3 "Fat" with wifi 802.11g

*Rest of the setup* : 
Wifi router : ASUS RT-AC66U (802.11ac)
Receiver : Pioneer SC-LX56 + Triangle Color 5.1 kit
TV : Samsung UE46ES700

*Questions*
I would like to replace the PS3 for the following reasons :

startup/shutdown is quite long
Wifi 802.11g means no streaming over 720p, no 720p+5.1, etc...

Which BR player would fit the bill ? I saw good review about the Oppo 103, do some of you use it in a similar setup ?


----------



## videobruce

mdavej said:


> You might like the Pioneer BDP-80FD. I've seen it on sale for $250. But it has coax only, no optical. It also has 2 Ch analog. The Yamaha BD-S677BL has both and is always $250.


How is conventional DVD playback and disc loading time?? The lack of optical may be a problem. 

I see neither has Netflix which, I assume is why neither is popular here.


----------



## mdavej

videobruce said:


> How is conventional DVD playback and disc loading time?? The lack of optical may be a problem.


I know it by reputation only. DVD upconversion on it is apparently very good. Don't know about load times. But it has one feature I really liked on my old Panasonic players which is 1.5x playback speed with normal audio.

Do you plan to run both optical AND coax? Not a lot of players have both anymore. I assume you realize you can only get lossless HD sound tracks from HDMI, not optical or coax.



> I see neither has Netflix which, I assume is why neither is popular here.


You're probably right about that. While I would prefer as many features in the same box as possible, such boxes are usually a jack of all trades, master of none.


----------



## videobruce

No on both optical & coaxial, but the flexibility is nice as my AV receiver only has two of each (I have four other sources, one of which is a PC that I rarely use, so I have to use analog audio). 

Why *wouldn't* coaxial & optical have lossless audio?


----------



## videobruce

No on both optical & coaxial, but the flexibility is nice as my AV receiver only has two of each (I have four other sources, one of which is a PC that I rarely use, so I have to use analog audio). 

Why *wouldn't* coaxial & optical have lossless audio?


----------



## mdavej

Don't know why. I just know it never has and never will carry lossless.


----------



## wmcclain

JubijubCH said:


> Which BR player would fit the bill ? I saw good review about the Oppo 103, do some of you use it in a similar setup ?


I have the same router, different 46" Samsung, and several OPPO players. I play MKV files and the occasional MP4. I used wired ethernet because it's convenient to do so.

The -103/105 players support SMB shares as well as DLNA. I'm sure some less costly players do the same thing.

-Bill


----------



## Selden Ball

videobruce said:


> No on both optical & coaxial, but the flexibility is nice as my AV receiver only has two of each (I have four other sources, one of which is a PC that I rarely use, so I have to use analog audio).
> 
> Why *wouldn't* coaxial & optical have lossless audio?


Because S/PDIF doesn't support encryption. The studios don't want you to be able to use it to copy their precious bits.

Note that "lossless" in this case means Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA encodings. High bitrate lossless stereo LPCM *is* supported over S/PDIF.


----------



## Dreamliner

*HELP!*

Current Receiver: Denon 4520 with 11.2 speaker setup.
Current Player: PS3
Current Issue: Atmos Blu-rays registering as lossy audio on the PS3
Resolution: Help me find a new Blu-ray player.

Since I've had my PS3 I always had it set to bitstream and had the HD Audio light on the receiver. A month ago I popped in a multi-movie disc to watch Equilibrium and there was no audio menu whatsoever. When I looked at the PS3 info screen I noticed it said DTS and not DTS-HD MA. After looking online I came across the article below, which basically says if you have your PS3 set to bitstream it is only sending lossy audio to your receiver and switching to Linear PCM will give you the lossless sound. (That is when I realized all my audio had been lossy for the last year or so... )

http://www.engadget.com/2009/04/21/hd-101-how-to-use-dolby-truehd-and-dts-hd-with-your-ps3/

Now I have an issue where Atmos Blu-rays are only registering as lossy audio on the PS3. 


I do not know if the PS3 with Linear PCM is able to send 7.1 or NEO:X information the receiver (I have a Denon 4520), for some reason I seem to think the PS3 will only do 5.1, but I may be wrong on that. I have to research some more. If a PS4 will do everything a standalone player will do, maybe I should get that?



I just want to make sure the player I get can send 3D, Atmos, 7.1 Dolby TrueHD, NEO:X, DTS-HD MA 7.1, etc. I have a 11.2 capable receiver and a 11.2 speaker configuration. I want to make sure I am sending every bit of information from the disc to the speakers. 

-I'd rather not pay $500+ for an Oppo unless I was getting something I really needed/wanted. (plus there seems to be a lot of disc compatibility issues with Oppo)
-I don't care about 4K up-scaling right now. When I buy a 4K projector, 4K players will be mainstream, I'm sure.
-I don't care about streaming or web services (Most have it, but I don't care about it).
-Open on price, but the Sony BDP-S5200 (I haven't opened yet) was only $75, if I spend much more I might look into if the PS4 will do everything.


I grabbed a Sony BDP-S5200, but I haven't opened it yet and though't I'd ask for suggestions.

What do you guys suggest getting?


----------



## Selden Ball

Dreamliner said:


> I grabbed a Sony BDP-S5200, but I haven't opened it yet and though't I'd ask for suggestions.
> 
> What do you guys suggest getting?


The 5200 will work fine for your specified requirements. Just be sure to both enable bitstreaming and disable secondary audio mix. Otherwise it'll decode to stereo LPCM, which cannot provide Atmos.


----------



## donaldsonjune

hello all,

i'm looking for a player with wifi for netflix and also can play mkv file via usb port. Also a dts mkv file player. most units only play dd 5.1 no dts.


----------



## JubijubCH

wmcclain said:


> I have the same router, different 46" Samsung, and several OPPO players. I play MKV files and the occasional MP4. I used wired ethernet because it's convenient to do so.
> 
> The -103/105 players support SMB shares as well as DLNA. I'm sure some less costly players do the same thing.
> 
> -Bill


I want very good DLNA support, my benchmark being the PS3.

For instance the support in my TV is quite bad, and Samsung almost never update their firmware... so for me good manufacturer support is key


----------



## wmcclain

JubijubCH said:


> I want very good DLNA support, my benchmark being the PS3.
> 
> For instance the support in my TV is quite bad, and Samsung almost never update their firmware... so for me good manufacturer support is key


I don't know to compare DLNA quality across products. Some of this depends on the server.

The PS3 probably gets longer firmware support than any other player.

Are you in the US? (Later: I see you are not). OPPO has a 30-day return policy on their players if you want to try one. You have to pay the return shipping. You might check with a local dealer to see if they have something similar.

-Bill


----------



## laserjock II

Dreamliner said:


> *HELP!*
> 
> Current Receiver: Denon 4520 with 11.2 speaker setup.
> Current Player: PS3
> Current Issue: Atmos Blu-rays registering as lossy audio on the PS3
> Resolution: Help me find a new Blu-ray player.
> 
> Since I've had my PS3 I always had it set to bitstream and had the HD Audio light on the receiver. A month ago I popped in a multi-movie disc to watch Equilibrium and there was no audio menu whatsoever. When I looked at the PS3 info screen I noticed it said DTS and not DTS-HD MA. After looking online I came across the article below, which basically says if you have your PS3 set to bitstream it is only sending lossy audio to your receiver and switching to Linear PCM will give you the lossless sound. (That is when I realized all my audio had been lossy for the last year or so... )
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2009/04/21/hd-101-how-to-use-dolby-truehd-and-dts-hd-with-your-ps3/
> 
> Now I have an issue where Atmos Blu-rays are only registering as lossy audio on the PS3.
> 
> 
> I do not know if the PS3 with Linear PCM is able to send 7.1 or NEO:X information the receiver (I have a Denon 4520), for some reason I seem to think the PS3 will only do 5.1, but I may be wrong on that. I have to research some more. If a PS4 will do everything a standalone player will do, maybe I should get that?
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to make sure the player I get can send 3D, Atmos, 7.1 Dolby TrueHD, NEO:X, DTS-HD MA 7.1, etc. I have a 11.2 capable receiver and a 11.2 speaker configuration. I want to make sure I am sending every bit of information from the disc to the speakers.
> 
> -I'd rather not pay $500+ for an Oppo unless I was getting something I really needed/wanted. (plus there seems to be a lot of disc compatibility issues with Oppo)
> -I don't care about 4K up-scaling right now. When I buy a 4K projector, 4K players will be mainstream, I'm sure.
> -I don't care about streaming or web services (Most have it, but I don't care about it).
> -Open on price, but the Sony BDP-S5200 (I haven't opened yet) was only $75, if I spend much more I might look into if the PS4 will do everything.
> 
> 
> I grabbed a Sony BDP-S5200, but I haven't opened it yet and though't I'd ask for suggestions.
> 
> What do you guys suggest getting?


That 5200 will work good but you realize you won't get Atmos with the 4520?


----------



## lovinthehd

Dreamliner said:


> *HELP!*
> 
> Current Receiver: Denon 4520 with 11.2 speaker setup.
> Current Player: PS3
> Current Issue: Atmos Blu-rays registering as lossy audio on the PS3
> Resolution: Help me find a new Blu-ray player.
> 
> Since I've had my PS3 I always had it set to bitstream and had the HD Audio light on the receiver. A month ago I popped in a multi-movie disc to watch Equilibrium and there was no audio menu whatsoever. When I looked at the PS3 info screen I noticed it said DTS and not DTS-HD MA. After looking online I came across the article below, which basically says if you have your PS3 set to bitstream it is only sending lossy audio to your receiver and switching to Linear PCM will give you the lossless sound. (That is when I realized all my audio had been lossy for the last year or so... )
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2009/04/21/hd-101-how-to-use-dolby-truehd-and-dts-hd-with-your-ps3/
> 
> Now I have an issue where Atmos Blu-rays are only registering as lossy audio on the PS3.
> 
> 
> I do not know if the PS3 with Linear PCM is able to send 7.1 or NEO:X information the receiver (I have a Denon 4520), for some reason I seem to think the PS3 will only do 5.1, but I may be wrong on that. I have to research some more. If a PS4 will do everything a standalone player will do, maybe I should get that?
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to make sure the player I get can send 3D, Atmos, 7.1 Dolby TrueHD, NEO:X, DTS-HD MA 7.1, etc. I have a 11.2 capable receiver and a 11.2 speaker configuration. I want to make sure I am sending every bit of information from the disc to the speakers.
> 
> -I'd rather not pay $500+ for an Oppo unless I was getting something I really needed/wanted. (plus there seems to be a lot of disc compatibility issues with Oppo)
> -I don't care about 4K up-scaling right now. When I buy a 4K projector, 4K players will be mainstream, I'm sure.
> -I don't care about streaming or web services (Most have it, but I don't care about it).
> -Open on price, but the Sony BDP-S5200 (I haven't opened yet) was only $75, if I spend much more I might look into if the PS4 will do everything.
> 
> 
> I grabbed a Sony BDP-S5200, but I haven't opened it yet and though't I'd ask for suggestions.
> 
> What do you guys suggest getting?


Which PS3 do you have? That article being 5 years old may be referring to older models. My slim PS3 with updates has only one multi-ch failing in that it cannot do Dolby TrueHD 7.1 and 3D at the same time, otherwise it's fine with everything else either bitstream or lpcm (know nothing about Atmos....don't you need an Atmos enabled avr for any audio benefits?). I do have the S5100 in my bedroom, like it very much.


----------



## Dreamliner

*OFFICIAL "HELP ME CHOOSE A PLAYER" THREAD: Can't decide? Start HERE.*



lovinthehd said:


> Which PS3 do you have? That article being 5 years old may be referring to older models. My slim PS3 with updates has only one multi-ch failing in that it cannot do Dolby TrueHD 7.1 and 3D at the same time, otherwise it's fine with everything else either bitstream or lpcm (know nothing about Atmos....don't you need an Atmos enabled avr for any audio benefits?). I do have the S5100 in my bedroom, like it very much.


I have a slim that I remember buying specifically for HD audio, but it still performs as the article I linked shows. 

I think it still might be incorrectly configured as Selden Ball previously mentioned, but I haven't had a chance to take a look yet.




laserjock II said:


> That 5200 will work good but you realize you won't get Atmos with the 4520?


I know. Future-proofing.


----------



## SPDSpappy

*Remote In Capability?*

It's time to replace my current Blu-ray player (PS3) as it's having disc ejection issues. My Mid-Atlantic equipment rack is in the back of my room and I have a Harmony 1000 remote w/ RF receiver (w/in the equipment closet) to control all my components and lighting. I've been looking for a player w/ a "Remote In" jack like my receiver has, but have been unable to locate one fitting my needs. I don't have a 3D projector yet, but my upgrade to one in the future. I also require the unit to work w/ the DTS-HD in my receiver (Yamaha RX-V3800). Finally, it needs to work w/ Amazon streaming video. What do you all recommend that will work in my system? I really don't want the RF cable running around to the front of the unit as this looks ugly in my beautiful Mid-Atlantic rack w/ custom shelves... 

Thanks!


----------



## lovinthehd

Dreamliner said:


> I have a slim that I remember buying specifically for HD audio, but it still performs as the article I linked shows.
> 
> I think it still might be incorrectly configured as Selden Ball previously mentioned, but I haven't had a chance to take a look yet.


You're using hdmi, yes? Mine works with hdmi either way, LPCM or bitstream, except as I noted with a movie that is both 3d and Dolby True HD (where it defaults to Dolby Digital). I stopped reading the article after I saw the date but checking your configuration may be the missing link?


----------



## xhonzi

*Small Vertical Players?*

Hello all-

I have a new TV in the bedroom- it's wall mounted and not near any horizontal surfaces- so I'd like to mount a small BD player either to the wall behind the TV, or to the TV itself.

Something like this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IYH1IV6/ref=psdc_3213025011_t1_B00IQA1XIO would work great, I think. However, I'd like to see what other options are out there.

I assume anything that is slot loading would probably work vertically... and tray loaders with the little tabs on the tray (like Xbox 360) should work vertically too, right?

Any other suggestions?


----------



## kolopuadoug

My Panny bd65 just ate my disc and is not giving it back. (Pushed all the buttons and took it apart as far as I dared.I want a wifi blu ray but if I don't have a 3d tv and no plans for one do I want a 3d player? I have a 3 year old panny plasma and a denon avx2000 that has 4k capability and a modest 5.1 HT.. Do I want to consider the 4k upscaling? I don't live and breathe avs and all the technical stuff. Just want a blu ray that will play well,wifi and give me the best picture possible without braking my meager bank. Looking at the Panny bd91 or Sonybdps5200 for the wifi.Price range around $100. Don't really want to wade into all this before xmas but will there be better deals,clearance right after xmas?? 

found out my laptop does not play blu ray so I'm dead in the water for the Holidays.


----------



## Selden Ball

kolopuadoug said:


> My Panny bd65 just ate my disc and is not giving it back. (Pushed all the buttons and took it apart as far as I dared.I want a wifi blu ray but if I don't have a 3d tv and no plans for one do I want a 3d player?


Just because a player can play a 3D disc does not mean you have to use that feature. Sometimes such a player will have other features that you do want that lesser models don't have.



> I have a 3 year old panny plasma and a denon avx2000 that has 4k capability and a modest 5.1 HT.. Do I want to consider the 4k upscaling?


 Just like 3D requires a 3D TV, 4K upscaling can only work if you have a 4K TV. But, again, you don't have to use that feature. Many of the players which include 4K upscaling also load discs faster.



> I don't live and breathe avs and all the technical stuff. Just want a blu ray that will play well,wifi and give me the best picture possible without braking my meager bank. Looking at the Panny bd91 or Sonybdps5200 for the wifi.Price range around $100. Don't really want to wade into all this before xmas but will there be better deals,clearance right after xmas??


Maybe. That's hard to guess. 



> found out my laptop does not play blu ray so I'm dead in the water for the Holidays.


External USB-2 Blu-ray disc drives are available, but they cost the same as a stand-alone player, or maybe a little bit more. They usually include a voucher to download commercial Blu-ray player software for free, although it usually is missing some features.


----------



## MyEarsDontLie

*Best Blu-ray player for $100?*

I'm in need of a last minute Christmas present. Hoping for a decent Blu-ray player with wifi/streaming capabilities. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BillP

Please use the dedicated thread for these types of queries. Thanks.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...se-player-thread-can-t-decide-start-here.html


----------



## MyEarsDontLie

Thanks for the quick reply, but I don't have time to sift through 500 pages. Hence the "last minute Christmas gift."


----------



## teachsac

You don't need to wade through all 500 pages. Most questions can be answered in the last 2. Most Help Me Choose questions are the same. Common answer is Sony or Panasonic depending on features needed.


S~


----------



## HDMI Guy

MyEarsDontLie said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, but I don't have time to sift through 500 pages. Hence the "last minute Christmas gift."


Sony BDPS3200 WiFi Blu-ray Player


----------



## mdavej

SPDSpappy said:


> It's time to replace my current Blu-ray player (PS3) as it's having disc ejection issues. My Mid-Atlantic equipment rack is in the back of my room and I have a Harmony 1000 remote w/ RF receiver (w/in the equipment closet) to control all my components and lighting. I've been looking for a player w/ a "Remote In" jack like my receiver has, but have been unable to locate one fitting my needs. I don't have a 3D projector yet, but my upgrade to one in the future. I also require the unit to work w/ the DTS-HD in my receiver (Yamaha RX-V3800). Finally, it needs to work w/ Amazon streaming video. What do you all recommend that will work in my system? I really don't want the RF cable running around to the front of the unit as this looks ugly in my beautiful Mid-Atlantic rack w/ custom shelves...
> 
> Thanks!


Oppo


----------



## mdavej

MyEarsDontLie said:


> I'm in need of a last minute Christmas present. Hoping for a decent Blu-ray player with wifi/streaming capabilities. Thanks in advance!





HDMI Guy said:


> Sony BDPS3200 WiFi Blu-ray Player


Actually, the 3200 is nowhere near the OP's $100 requirement. For that price, the OP will have to accept quite a bit more bells and whistles. Even the 5200 doesn't meet this threshold. While inferior to most cheaper options, some of the few players that meet the OP's requirements are the LG BP540 and Samsung BDP-F5700.

Personally, I'd go for the $45 Sony BDP-S2200 off the shelf at Wal-mart and spend the other $55 on something else.


----------



## MyEarsDontLie

mdavej said:


> Actually, the 3200 is nowhere near the OP's $100 requirement. For that price, the OP will have to accept quite a bit more bells and whistles. Even the 5200 doesn't meet this threshold. While inferior to most cheaper options, some of the few players that meet the OP's requirements are the LG BP540 and Samsung BDP-F5700.
> 
> Personally, I'd go for the $45 Sony BDP-S2200 off the shelf at Wal-mart and spend the other $55 on something else.


Much obliged. Thanks for the quick responses!


----------



## MyEarsDontLie

mdavej said:


> Actually, the 3200 is nowhere near the OP's $100 requirement. For that price, the OP will have to accept quite a bit more bells and whistles. Even the 5200 doesn't meet this threshold. While inferior to most cheaper options, some of the few players that meet the OP's requirements are the LG BP540 and Samsung BDP-F5700.
> 
> Personally, I'd go for the $45 Sony BDP-S2200 off the shelf at Wal-mart and spend the other $55 on something else.


Mdave - Amazon has the 5200 on sale for $75 with free one day shipping. Is it worth the extra $30 over the S2200? 


Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HPMCO6O/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## hernanu

wmcclain said:


> I have the same router, different 46" Samsung, and several OPPO players. I play MKV files and the occasional MP4. I used wired ethernet because it's convenient to do so.
> 
> The -103/105 players support SMB shares as well as DLNA. I'm sure some less costly players do the same thing.
> 
> -Bill


Haven't found a less costly one that does SMB, all of them seem to do DLNA.


----------



## scannerman

*legacy user*

I am retiring a Denon 2910 univ dvd player and an LG blu ray to use just one unit. I have a 15 year old Denon 3300 AVR with 6 channel analog audio inputs and I have not decided if 6 channel from HDMI will sound different from 6 channel analog. I am considering Denon 1713ud vs oppo 103 - same price point but the Denon does not offer 6 channel analog nor video processing. I am on my second generation Denon dvd and avr without any issues except the 2910 lost HDMI a few years back.

For now 5.1 is ok and the standard DTS & DD is acceptable. A new avr is a couple of years out and BTW I have a 1 year old Sony Bravia r550a smart tv so the 4k units are in my distant future.

Network & wifi not important to me but a future NAS is.

So have I given enough info for informed advice?? Leaning to oppo at the moment.

Thx guys


----------



## hernanu

scannerman said:


> I am retiring a Denon 2910 univ dvd player and an LG blu ray to use just one unit. I have a 15 year old Denon 3300 AVR with 6 channel analog audio inputs and I have not decided if 6 channel from HDMI will sound different from 6 channel analog. I am considering Denon 1713ud vs oppo 103 - same price point but the Denon does not offer 6 channel analog nor video processing. I am on my second generation Denon dvd and avr without any issues except the 2910 lost HDMI a few years back.
> 
> For now 5.1 is ok and the standard DTS & DD is acceptable. A new avr is a couple of years out and BTW I have a 1 year old Sony Bravia r550a smart tv so the 4k units are in my distant future.
> 
> Network & wifi not important to me but a future NAS is.
> 
> So have I given enough info for informed advice?? Leaning to oppo at the moment.
> 
> Thx guys



I'd go with the Oppo for the extra features, some you've noted: video processing, both DLNA and SMP local network access to a NAS. It does provide streaming, which its video processing is applied to. I've used the analog and compared it to HDMI on an earlier Oppo (83) and both were comparable. 

The 103 (I have the 103D) is supposed to have an analog section better than the 83, so I would think you'd be happy with the 103. Oppo's return policy is 30 days, so you get to test drive it. 

If you can extend the price by 100, I highly recommend the 103D. But the 103 is excellent. 

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## mdavej

MyEarsDontLie said:


> mdavej said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the 3200 is nowhere near the OP's $100 requirement. For that price, the OP will have to accept quite a bit more bells and whistles. Even the 5200 doesn't meet this threshold. While inferior to most cheaper options, some of the few players that meet the OP's requirements are the LG BP540 and Samsung BDP-F5700.
> 
> Personally, I'd go for the $45 Sony BDP-S2200 off the shelf at Wal-mart and spend the other $55 on something else.
> 
> 
> 
> Mdave - Amazon has the 5200 on sale for $75 with free one day shipping. Is it worth the extra $30 over the S2200?
> 
> 
> Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HPMCO6O/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Click to expand...

That's your call. The 5200 does have a lot more features. The question is will you ever use those features. 

I got my last 5200 for $49 (see deals thread, now expired). I've also seen them for $60-$70 on and off.


----------



## scannerman

Thx hernanu - I'll give the 103D a look.
Now looking at avrs - not waiting. I hope for some after xmas sales.


----------



## donaldsonjune

hello all,

the sony bdp-s5200 is a blu ray & media player all in one for $80!! this unit does more that the manual states.


----------



## Krzysztofradio

What are the noticeable difference in picture and sound quality between Marantz SR5007 vs Sr7007?


----------



## Krzysztofradio

I mean BD5007 vs BD7007 of course


----------



## scannerman

thx - ordered 103 today!


----------



## Rick_Brown

*Playing Movies from Portable Hard Drive thru USB*

I want to store all of my personal DVDs onto a portable hard drive and connect it to a USB on a Blu-ray player for playback so I don't have drawers of DVDs taking up space. I am getting conflicting advice on trying to do this:


- Was told Blu-ray players are not made to handle the large video files on the portable hard drive and that it can take 10 minutes to index the files each time I power up the Blu-ray player.
- I have been told that the 10 minutes to index the files will only occur the first time the portable hard drive is connected and that the Blu-ray player will hold the file indexing in memory (I would pretty much leave the portable hard drive connected to the player permanently).
- I was told to get a Blu-ray player with a USB 3.0 connection since they will be faster than a USB 2.0.
- I have seen threads saying it USB 2.0 is fine, USB 3.0 won't make any difference.
- I have been told to forget trying the portable hard drive USB approach due to the issue in the first bullet above. I should move to Network Attached Storage. 


So many mixed messages. I like the simplicity and hard connection of the USB and portable hard drive approach. Can anyone help clarify what will work?


Thanks,
Rick


----------



## wmcclain

Rick_Brown said:


> I want to store all of my personal DVDs onto a portable hard drive and connect it to a USB on a Blu-ray player for playback so I don't have drawers of DVDs taking up space. I am getting conflicting advice on trying to do this:
> 
> 
> - Was told Blu-ray players are not made to handle the large video files on the portable hard drive and that it can take 10 minutes to index the files each time I power up the Blu-ray player.
> - I have been told that the 10 minutes to index the files will only occur the first time the portable hard drive is connected and that the Blu-ray player will hold the file indexing in memory (I would pretty much leave the portable hard drive connected to the player permanently).
> - I was told to get a Blu-ray player with a USB 3.0 connection since they will be faster than a USB 2.0.
> - I have seen threads saying it USB 2.0 is fine, USB 3.0 won't make any difference.
> - I have been told to forget trying the portable hard drive USB approach due to the issue in the first bullet above. I should move to Network Attached Storage.
> 
> 
> So many mixed messages. I like the simplicity and hard connection of the USB and portable hard drive approach. Can anyone help clarify what will work?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rick


Welcome to AVSForum

What you describe is commonly done. I've never seen or heard of 10 minute indexing. What size drives are you talking about, with how many files?

USB 2.0 is fast enough.

The above is easy enough to test with a small portable drive and a test collection of files.

Putting your files on network storage has it's virtues, too.

-Bill


----------



## kmld

I need to choose between two low-end players - Samsung BD-F5100 and Sony BDP-S1200. Can't see any significant difference between them, even the price is exactly the same. Any advice?


----------



## Selden Ball

kmld said:


> I need to choose between two low-end players - Samsung BD-F5100 and Sony BDP-S1200. Can't see any significant difference between them, even the price is exactly the same. Any advice?


Sony.

Samsung's firmware is reported to be quite buggy.


----------



## kmld

Selden Ball said:


> Sony.
> 
> Samsung's firmware is reported to be quite buggy.


Thanks!


----------



## meicalnissyen

Greets, and thanks in advance 
I have a samsung f5900, which just failed by displaying a roughly 5x9 tiled display of scrambled screens
then it just refusd to read disks

I never liked it anyway with its huge samsung start screen/ apps screen etc
Before that I had a LG with a 200 some odd gb HDD that I never really used (package deal with the TV)can't remember how it died

Would someone make some reccomendations for a player that:

1 Plays Blu ray with smooth, HQ direct output (i do my processing in my onkyo)

2 is mechanically reliable

3 has an absolute minimum of Foof, I have no need to do anything but excellent playback of bluray. I just want to put a netflix rental disc in, and tap the DVD button on my onkyo remote, and see the movie home screen

I should note that I have a slim PS3, and just read that I can get a normal remote to use instead of the game thing

configured properly, would that be a candidate? other than its cumbersome nature, constant software updating prior to use, dead gameplayers, etc

THANKS


----------



## SPDSpappy

Thanks, but Oppo doesn't do Amazon Video.



mdavej said:


> Oppo





SPDSpappy said:


> It's time to replace my current Blu-ray player (PS3) as it's having disc ejection issues. My Mid-Atlantic equipment rack is in the back of my room and I have a Harmony 1000 remote w/ RF receiver (w/in the equipment closet) to control all my components and lighting. I've been looking for a player w/ a "Remote In" jack like my receiver has, but have been unable to locate one fitting my needs. I don't have a 3D projector yet, but my upgrade to one in the future. I also require the unit to work w/ the DTS-HD in my receiver (Yamaha RX-V3800). Finally, it needs to work w/ Amazon streaming video. What do you all recommend that will work in my system? I really don't want the RF cable running around to the front of the unit as this looks ugly in my beautiful Mid-Atlantic rack w/ custom shelves...
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## mdavej

SPDSpappy said:


> Thanks, but Oppo doesn't do Amazon Video.


Oops. Sorry about that. But since you're already spending $600+ on a player, what's another $40 for a Fire TV Stick to plug into it? I don't know of anything else with an IR jack.


----------



## SPDSpappy

mdavej said:


> Oops. Sorry about that. But since you're already spending $600+ on a player, what's another $40 for a Fire TV Stick to plug into it? I don't know of anything else with an IR jack.


Will the Harmony control it? Does the FireTV interact w/ the Oppo Blu-ray ok? 

Yamaha & Denon also sell players w/ an IR in, but just not w/ Amazon Video...


----------



## peterperil

Hi,
I hope one of you informed forum members can help me make a decision.

I am looking to replace my Oppo DV-980H DVD Player (The tray won't open). I'd like an Oppo Blu Ray but that's out of my budget.

Here's what I'm looking for:


----------



## wmcclain

peterperil said:


> I am looking to replace my Oppo DV-980H DVD Player (The tray won't open).


Welcome to AVSForum.

Note that OPPO will service that for a fixed price, or perhaps give you tips on doing it yourself.

-Bill


----------



## 80sGuy

Happy Holidays!
Wanted to get the Oppo103 but debating whether I should pay an extra $100 for the Darbee version. I've read mixed reviews about how artificial it looked (over-processing, etc.) and understand that can be switched off but it defeats the purpose, not to mention wasting the $100! Also, my main use would be for Netflix, Vudu, and most importantly; streaming photos and various video file types from my network via DLNA. I am currently using a Roku 3 but DLNA doesn't exist and their network streaming feature sucks. Most video types won't even play and files system are unorganized. This will be my very first Blu-Ray player since I don't have many BD discs (owned about two discs from promos) and will be replacing the 'aging' DVD player (c. 2002). I will consider spending more for a 'quality-built' product - something such as the Oppo103/D if it can take care of all the needs mentioned above. Also comparing this to the Denon DBT-1713UD. What are your thoughts/ 
Thanks!


----------



## wmcclain

80sGuy said:


> Happy Holidays!
> Wanted to get the Oppo103 but debating whether I should pay an extra $100 for the Darbee version. I've read mixed reviews about how artificial it looked (over-processing, etc.)


I presume our comments will also be mixed.

Darbee is a subtle effect when used properly; some people claim that can't see it at all at first use. I don't find it to look artificial at all unless you turn it up to a ludicrous value. 

It's optional. Most people will tell you the better the source the better the effect, so Blu-rays are the best candidates for improvement.

-Bill


----------



## mdavej

SPDSpappy said:


> mdavej said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. Sorry about that. But since you're already spending $600+ on a player, what's another $40 for a Fire TV Stick to plug into it? I don't know of anything else with an IR jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Will the Harmony control it? Does the FireTV interact w/ the Oppo Blu-ray ok?
> 
> Yamaha & Denon also sell players w/ an IR in, but just not w/ Amazon Video...
Click to expand...

Not it won't. Looks like what you want doesn't exist. How about a Roku located near your base or blaster? That has Amazon and works with Harmony.


----------



## Iron Maiden

I just ordered the Oppo BDP103 and a BenQ1075 to upgrade my Marantz VP4001. Got tired of it burning through lamps that cost damn near a third of what the new projector cost me!!!
I went Oppo due to the ability to process in the unit and output through the analog outs. With bass management and time alignment to boot. I use a Parasound Halo C2 pre/pro and it's a beautiful piece, hate thinking of replacing it. But the newer hi res audio formats are must haves. Plus I want SACD and DVD Audio. My Toshiba SD9200 DVD Audio player has laser issues so for me, a universal player that will output through analog was the ticket to extend the life of my Halo and give me all the new formats and old one too. I also like to output a digital signal to my Musical Fidelity Tri-Vista Tube Dac for 2ch CD listening. The Oppo does it all.
At some point, I will pick up a new Pre/Pro and the Oppo 103 will just output through the HDMIs.
Only downside I found is no Amazon Prime Video service. That would be a nice add on if they ever can, until then I will just keep using my Xbox One for that stuff.
Did I mention the 103 has dual HDMI outputs? One to my Panasonic 60" ST30 for normal viewing, the other to my HT1075. I may never need a new Pre/Pro!!!


----------



## wmcclain

Iron Maiden said:


> Only downside I found is no Amazon Prime Video service.


That's available on the Roku Streaming Stick, which is an extra option for the player, using the front MHL slot. Or you can route a standard Roku or other box through the HDMI inputs.

-Bill


----------



## mdavej

wmcclain said:


> That's available on the Roku Streaming Stick, which is an extra option for the player, using the front MHL slot. Or you can route a standard Roku or other box through the HDMI inputs.
> 
> -Bill


Roku stick has the same issue as Amazon Fire stick, no IR for use with Harmony. He'll need a Roku box (1, 2 or 3) ... unless you're saying it can be controlled via HDMI-CEC through the Oppo?


----------



## wmcclain

mdavej said:


> Roku stick has the same issue as Amazon Fire stick, no IR for use with Harmony. He'll need a Roku box (1, 2 or 3) ... unless you're saying it can be controlled via HDMI-CEC through the Oppo?


The OPPO remote controls it directly through the player, so I presume a programmable remote can do the same thing. I'm not sure about CEC access.

Drawbacks of the stick: it protrudes way out of the player, so people get a right angle connector from Monoprice, and it uses its own wireless connection to the router, so even if you have a nice wired setup to the player, that network connection won't be used.

-Bill


----------



## hernanu

80sGuy said:


> Happy Holidays!
> Wanted to get the Oppo103 but debating whether I should pay an extra $100 for the Darbee version. I've read mixed reviews about how artificial it looked (over-processing, etc.) and understand that can be switched off but it defeats the purpose, not to mention wasting the $100! Also, my main use would be for Netflix, Vudu, and most importantly; streaming photos and various video file types from my network via DLNA. I am currently using a Roku 3 but DLNA doesn't exist and their network streaming feature sucks. Most video types won't even play and files system are unorganized. This will be my very first Blu-Ray player since I don't have many BD discs (owned about two discs from promos) and will be replacing the 'aging' DVD player (c. 2002). I will consider spending more for a 'quality-built' product - something such as the Oppo103/D if it can take care of all the needs mentioned above. Also comparing this to the Denon DBT-1713UD. What are your thoughts/
> Thanks!


Bill addressed the Darbee well - I went from an Oppo 83 to the Darbee. So from a very clean signal to a 'Darbee'd'. I like it, it's not edge enhancement but a more subtle deepening effect to me; it's worth the 100 to me. 

There's other benefits - for audio : I buy DSD downloads, so having DSD play to the main HDMI connection without conversion to PCM is a plus. It is also an excellent DVD upscaler, so if most of your collection is DVD's then you'll see the benefit there (the 103 does the same). 

One feature I like a lot for music is using the 103D as a DLNA renderer. It lets me use my Android (Samsung S4) to list music I want to play and push it to the player. I think so far it's the only one to do this; normally you have to use the player's menu to play media. 

Obviously there's more.


----------



## taxi_driver

currently using my ps3 as a dvd/blu-ray player, mulling over getting a stand-alone player that's quieter with possibly better upscaling. the oppo's are great but out of budget, anything close to it that's more accessible price-wise? also considering a ps3 slim


----------



## Iron Maiden

I use the Xbox One for Amazon & Netflix. My plasma has it as well but the apps suck on it. The Xbox One apps are far better. I most likely won't use the projector for watching streamed movies anyway. It's for Blurays(2D &3D), occasional gaming, and for big events. Super Bowl, UFC...
Not into burning through lamps.


----------



## darrenchristoper

*Bluray player with high quality audio connection*

I'm buying a Bluray player (for the 1st time!). And I want to hook it up to a Home theater Receiver. I have some Denon players in mind. When buying a Bluray player, what kind of connection should I look for a high quality audio to the receiver?


----------



## teachsac

darrenchristoper said:


> I'm buying a Bluray player (for the 1st time!). And I want to hook it up to a Home theater Receiver. I have some Denon players in mind. When buying a Bluray player, what kind of connection should I look for a high quality audio to the receiver?


If you are bitstreaming your audio to your receiver using HDMI, it makes zero difference whether you use a $500 Blu-ray player (Oppo/Denon) or a $100 BD player (Panasonic, Sony, etc.)


S~


----------



## Selden Ball

teachsac said:


> If you are bitstreaming your audio to your receiver using HDMI, it makes zero difference whether you use a $500 Blu-ray player (Oppo/Denon) or a $100 BD player (Panasonic, Sony, etc.)
> 
> 
> S~


To put it another way, HDMI provides the best quality audio and video currently available.

In some cases people like to use high-quality analog audio connections between players and receivers or pre/pros. The current players providing those connections are the >$500 models. Whether those analog connections actually provide better sound or if it's just placebo and/or expectation bias has been hotly debated in the past. These days people have (mostly) agreed to disagree. If you can afford it, there's no reason not to try it.


----------



## teachsac

Using analogs creates another issue. Very few receivers will apply room correction with analog inputs.


S~


----------



## darrenchristoper

teachsac said:


> If you are bitstreaming your audio to your receiver using HDMI, it makes zero difference whether you use a $500 Blu-ray player (Oppo/Denon) or a $100 BD player (Panasonic, Sony, etc.)
> 
> 
> S~


 I currently use a DVD player with HDMI connection to the Flatscreen. And that's for the video connection. So if I need another HDMI connection for the audio (for the bluray player), that means the player needs to have 2 HDMI connectors (one to the flatscreen and one to the receiver) ? Please clear me on this.....


----------



## teachsac

Depends. What receiver are you using?


S~


----------



## darrenchristoper

teachsac said:


> Depends. What receiver are you using?
> 
> 
> S~


It's Yamaha (bought like 7 years ago). It doesn't have a HDMI connector. I plan to buy a new one anyway.


----------



## teachsac

If you're buying a new receiver, no need to run separate HDMI cables for audio and video. One HDMI connection through the receiver to your TV.


S~


----------



## MrSniper1401

Trying to decide between a a sony S6200 and an Oppo 103 for a 4k samsung. Would there be a difference between the two picture quality wise, namely 4k upscaling?


----------



## darrenchristoper

teachsac said:


> If you're buying a new receiver, no need to run separate HDMI cables for audio and video. One HDMI connection through the receiver to your TV.
> 
> 
> S~


If I understood this correctly, one HDMI cable from the bluray player to the receiver. And another HDMI cable from the receiver to the TV? So I'll need two HDMI cables?


----------



## Selden Ball

MrSniper1401 said:


> Trying to decide between a a sony S6200 and an Oppo 103 for a 4k samsung. Would there be a difference between the two picture quality wise, namely 4k upscaling?


If you're doing upscaling, that's best handled in the TV, not in the player. 4K requires a much higher bandwidth than 1080p, so you need higher quality cables, for example, as well as an AVR or pre/pro that can pass the 4K signal. While cables Certified High Speed are *supposed* to be able to carry 4K without problems, that's not always the case. People already have problems with cables when trying to pass 1080p bitrates.

Of course, if you want to watch native 4K video, that's another matter entirely, but Netflix recommends doing that in the TV, too.


----------



## teachsac

darrenchristoper said:


> If I understood this correctly, one HDMI cable from the bluray player to the receiver. And another HDMI cable from the receiver to the TV? So I'll need two HDMI cables?



Correct. You will more than likely run all of your devices into your receiver, and then run an HDMI cable from the receiver to your TV. The receiver will then do all of the switching between devices.


S~


----------



## teachsac

Selden Ball said:


> If you're doing upscaling, that's best handled in the TV, not in the player. 4K requires a much higher bandwidth than 1080p, so you need higher quality cables, for example, as well as an AVR or pre/pro that can pass the 4K signal. While cables Certified High Speed are *supposed* to be able to carry 4K without problems, that's not always the case. People already have problems with cables when trying to pass 1080p bitrates.
> 
> Of course, if you want to watch native 4K video, that's another matter entirely, but Netflix recommends doing that in the TV, too.


Depends on the devices. Most have found Samsung's and Vizio's scaling to be inferior to some Blu-ray players scaling. Best bet is to try both methods and see which one is best. I've had zero issues with my cables and 4K. All high speed. I have a Sony BD player and Sony TV. Both are the same.


S~


----------



## dvdguyjt

*Blu Ray Player for .mkv and .iso rips of Blu Ray and DVD*

Hi!

Is there a Blu Ray Player that will play .MKV files and .iso files from a network drive? I have a Sony player which is great with the .mkv files of my Blu Ray rips, but I also need the ability to playback my DVD .iso files from the network drive. Is there a reasonably priced player that can do both?

I know the WDTV would work, but I really wnat to keep components to a minimum.

I know I could also rip my .iso files to .mkv, but most are TV show DVD's and I'd like to keep the menu structure intact.....

I'd like something I can play my discs on too.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## teachsac

.iso support is not allowed. The last was the Oppo 93, and they were made to remove that function. Best bet is a dedicated media player.


----------



## annod

*Looking To buy the best Blu-Ray DVD HD Player*

I would like to know who and what is the best Blu-Ray DVD HD Player on the market today?

I have had DVD players in the past and have had allot of trouble with them.

There comes a time when you have enough trouble with them and you just want the best one that gives you the less amount of trouble. One that brings out the best of everything.
This is for home use.

My biggest concern is quality, dependability and service.

Can you please tell me which one will give you the best of everything including HD.

There are allot of brands out there that promise everything under the sky and are rated very poor, so my question is which one gives you the best deal and quality at a reasonable price ( $150.00 to $300.00), I will go as high as $600.00.


----------



## Selden Ball

annod said:


> I would like to know who and what is the best Blu-Ray DVD HD Player on the market today?
> 
> I have had DVD players in the past and have had allot of trouble with them.
> 
> There comes a time when you have enough trouble with them and you just want the best one that gives you the less amount of trouble. One that brings out the best of everything.
> This is for home use.
> 
> My biggest concern is quality, dependability and service.
> 
> Can you please tell me which one will give you the best of everything including HD.
> 
> There are allot of brands out there that promise everything under the sky and are rated very poor, so my question is which one gives you the best deal and quality at a reasonable price ( $150.00 to $300.00), I will go as high as $600.00.


Then get an Oppo 103, which just barely fits into your budget. Their players sell for almost that much on the used market, which is an indication of their long-term reliability. Their customer service (when there are problems) also is excellent.

Currently, the less expensive consumer-grade players from other manufacturers are made from the least expensive components available. Their mechanical components (the drives that spin the discs) should not be expected to last more than a couple of years.


----------



## hernanu

annod said:


> I would like to know who and what is the best Blu-Ray DVD HD Player on the market today?
> ......
> ......
> There are allot of brands out there that promise everything under the sky and are rated very poor, so my question is which one gives you the best deal and quality at a reasonable price ( $150.00 to $300.00), I will go as high as $600.00.





Selden Ball said:


> Then get an Oppo 103, which just barely fits into your budget. Their players sell for almost that much on the used market, which is an indication of their long-term reliability. Their customer service (when there are problems) also is excellent.
> 
> Currently, the less expensive consumer-grade players from other manufacturers are made from the least expensive components available. Their mechanical components (the drives that spin the discs) should not be expected to last more than a couple of years.


Agree with Selden. I would get the 103D though, with Darbee added since you're willing to go to 600.


----------



## annod

I do have a question on the middle of the road Blu-Ray DVD HD Play: What brands are in the middle of the road and what are the quality of them?
Which one is the highest rated?

I have a Toshiba SD-4100 is this a low end DVD Player?

Also I have a Samsung VCR DVD Play Model DVD-V9700 which I had for years and I cannot get it to play the Video's and have allot of Video's that I would like to play. So I have trouble getting it to play the DVD's also.

Is there a way to have the Video's put on a DVD?

Can you even buy a Video Player?

Be looking forward in hearing what you have to say.


----------



## travisbest

Hi,

As I'm planning to change my Panasonic bdt330 with an Oppo 105 carying a heavy discount, can you tell me if the audio quality will be intact after connecting the Oppo to a Yamaha rx-v775? Or the receiver capabilities will be a barrier against the BD player, no matter if the connection will be via HDMI or analogue? 

The current speakers are also Yamaha, a pair of NS-777 with a center NS-C444, however I'm planning to upgrade these as well, if necessary.


----------



## teachsac

travisbest said:


> Hi,
> 
> As I'm planning to change my Panasonic bdt330 with an Oppo 105 carying a heavy discount, can you tell me if the audio quality will be intact after connecting the Oppo to a Yamaha rx-v775? Or the receiver capabilities will be a barrier against the BD player, no matter if the connection will be via HDMI or analogue?
> 
> The current speakers are also Yamaha, a pair of NS-777 with a center NS-C444, however I'm planning to upgrade these as well, if necessary.


It will work just fine, but you don't really need the 105. You could do with the 103 just fine. Your receiver handles HDMI. The 105 is really designed for those that have receivers/processors without any HDMI connections. More than likely you would lose your room correction feature using the analogs. Using HDMI, there will be zero difference in audio between your 330 and an Oppo. Save your money and put it elsewhere. Just my $0.02.


S~


----------



## travisbest

Thanks!

I guess the 103D could be an option then as I would prefer the video quality (hopefully above than the one provided by a Panasonic bdt700), and leave the audio as it is.

And a last question, somehow off-topic: the Oppo 105 with analogue connections will require a speaker update for musical purposes (CDs, iTunes, Google All Access) or the current ones will do ok?


----------



## teachsac

I have an Oppo, Panasonic (320 and 330), Sony (s790 and S7200). No visible difference in BD playback. DVD scaling can only go so far. My ranking Oppo, Panasonic, Sony. There again, not much difference. Even the 103 would be fine for overall CD playback.


S~


----------



## travisbest

Well then, thanks a lot for your replies, there is indeed a price difference (about 500$) that could be used for other upgrades.


----------



## mpjmeyer

*Oppo 103D or Marantz UD5007 blu ray player?*

The title pretty much says it all. I have a best buy gift card and they FINALLY carry the Oppo blu ray player 103D and the Marantz UD5007. Which would you choose and why?? Is it really worth spending hundreds of dollars for a blu ray player when you can buy them for $30?


----------



## annod

Is there anything wrong with asking the question I have posted?

I am trying to get very good answers to these question, as I am 70 and just want to have someone very much informed on the latest DVD Player without costing me high dollars.

I do feel that the 103D is the one I will most likely buy, but what is wrong with asking those other questions I have ask?

I do not like to ask question because there is allot of people think that I am just asking question to ask questions.
My mean thing is to get good solid answers to those questions.

Where else can a person go to ask question and get straight forward answers than from people that are up on all the information.


----------



## teachsac

If you have specific questions about specific players, please use the dedicated threads for those players. Most questions you have have probably already been asked.


Oppo 103D Not sure it's carried by Best Buy. Website says it's a marketplace item. Magnoliaav has the 105.


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...o-bdp-103d-darbee-edition-owner-s-thread.html


Marantz:


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...-marantz-ud5007-3d-universal-disc-player.html


----------



## annod

I would like to clear things up and perhaps make thing easier to understand what I will only use the DVD player for, my wife enjoys watching dvd movies on the TV, so what I guess I am looking for is a DVD player that is easy to work with one that can play BluRay, HD and regular DVD's.

I would like to know what you think about the Marantz UD5007 3D Ready Universal Disc Player with Networking?
I do not have any Home Theater just a plain Jane Sony TV. 
Will this make thing easier to understand what I need? I am not going to do anything fancy with the DVD player. All I want is to have a very good quality picture and sound. I do have ever high quality external speakers. 

I am very sorry if I have lead you in the wrong direction and hope that out of this you can and will help me in choosing the right DVD player with quality.

Is there any DVD players made in the USA?


----------



## SPDSpappy

mdavej said:


> Not it won't. Looks like what you want doesn't exist. How about a Roku located near your base or blaster? That has Amazon and works with Harmony.


That might work. I think the Roku is even small enough that it would be hidden in the cabinet and not require another $200 custom shelf.


----------



## Vampidemic

annod said:


> I would like to clear things up and perhaps make thing easier to understand what I will only use the DVD player for, my wife enjoys watching dvd movies on the TV, so what I guess I am looking for is a DVD player that is easy to work with one that can play BluRay, HD and regular DVD's.
> 
> I would like to know what you think about the Marantz UD5007 3D Ready Universal Disc Player with Networking?
> I do not have any Home Theater just a plain Jane Sony TV.
> Will this make thing easier to understand what I need? I am not going to do anything fancy with the DVD player. All I want is to have a very good quality picture and sound. I do have ever high quality external speakers.
> 
> I am very sorry if I have lead you in the wrong direction and hope that out of this you can and will help me in choosing the right DVD player with quality.
> 
> Is there any DVD players made in the USA?


Hello,

You stated previously that you wanted to be able to play Blu-ray discs. Categorically, what you want is a "Blu-Ray player." Blu-ray players will play Blu-ray discs as well as DVDs and CDs. However, products referred to as "DVD Players" will typically play only DVDs and CDs (not Blu-ray discs with HD video).

Since Blu-ray discs store data digitally and output a digital data stream, there is not a very large difference in terms of audio and video quality between a $50 player and a $500 player. This is somewhat of an oversimplification, but suffice to say that the biggest difference in those players is going to be features and the expensive players have features for enthusiasts that most people don't need. The quality differences in the higher end players will mainly come to play when upscaling DVDs for projectors or very large screens. Based on your needs, I would be inclined to suggest that you get a mid-level Sony or Panasonic player. For example, the Sony BDP-S5200 is a popular model available at bargain prices and will have great quality output if you have an HD TV and a good audio system.

You previously inquired about 'videos', by which I think you meant VHS video cassettes. Most consumers abandoned VHS tapes years ago, so players are much less common. For purchased movies, your best bet is to buy new copies on Blu-ray or DVD, the quality will be much better on disc. If you have items of sentimental value (home movies for example) there are services that can convert them. There are also combo units with VHS players and DVD recorders which can dub VHS tapes to DVD, but these are getting harder to find and there is a bit of a learning curve. Check out the DVD Recorder forum on AVS if you want to learn more about that:

http://www.avsforum.com/#/forumsite/3207/forums/106


----------



## annod

Vampidemic I would really like to thank-you for helping and explaining thing so I can see and buy what I really need.

You are very helpful more than some that made fun of me on my posting, I will be looking into the two player in detail. We are here to learn what is out there and what the best is that fits your needs.

We need more people on here like you.

I am so sorry that I went over board with my questions and the wants that I wanted not knowing there is so many different ways I can use a player.

Thank-You again for your help and understanding.


----------



## 80sGuy

I just ordered an Oppo BDP-103D. I understand that most players can do pretty much what the Oppo can do but the reasons why I wanted the Oppo is their quality - components fitted, solid exterior design/casing, and most above all, craftsmanship. Also, I tend to keep equipments for a long time so the Oppo seemed like a good investment (and return for the money) when it is time to replace.


----------



## The Can

I'm looking at getting a new blu-ray player as I've upgraded my receiver (denon x5200w) and would like to get a more up to date blu ray player, this is a strict "home theater" player so I want something that puts out the best picture and audio. I'm currently limited by my TV, LG 60PK950. I was talking to a sales rep today and he told me I'd be best off with a Sony BDP-S6200 as I would't be using any of the added benifits of the S7200. I'm also looking at a Panasonic BDT330 and a Samsung BD-F7500/ZA. I even have debated a used Oppo 93.

Anyone have any insight on what would be best for my needs?


----------



## Selden Ball

The Can said:


> I'm looking at getting a new blu-ray player as I've upgraded my receiver (denon x5200w) and would like to get a more up to date blu ray player, this is a strict "home theater" player so I want something that puts out the best picture and audio. I'm currently limited by my TV, LG 60PK950. I was talking to a sales rep today and he told me I'd be best off with a Sony BDP-S6200 as I would't be using any of the added benifits of the S7200. I'm also looking at a Panasonic BDT330 and a Samsung BD-F7500/ZA. I even have debated a used Oppo 93.
> 
> Anyone have any insight on what would be best for my needs?


Sony and Panasonic are the most often recommended manufacturers of inexpensive players. Samsung reportedly has buggier firmware.

Sony has more streaming options than Panasonic. Panasonic provides more image manipulation. Look carefully at the features. You might be able to save more money by going with the BDP-S5200.


----------



## Mnat0712

Hey guys idk if this has been asked but, will i have any benefit from getting a 4k blue ray player to go with my 4k tv?


----------



## The Can

Selden Ball said:


> Sony and Panasonic are the most often recommended manufacturers of inexpensive players. Samsung reportedly has buggier firmware.
> 
> Sony has more streaming options than Panasonic. Panasonic provides more image manipulation. Look carefully at the features. You might be able to save more money by going with the BDP-S5200.


Thanks I've been looking at both the Panasonic and sony really closely. I'll read some tech reviews and see what they have to say, Thanks


----------



## BillP

Mnat0712 said:


> Hey guys idk if this has been asked but, will i have any benefit from getting a 4k blue ray player to go with my 4k tv?


No BluRay player currently will input or play 4K material, but yes, if you have a 4K display, you should get a player that upscales to 4K (although you'll have to see which does a better job upscaling, your display or player).


----------



## Mnat0712

BillP said:


> No BluRay player currently will input or play 4K material, but yes, if you have a 4K display, you should get a player that upscales to 4K (although you'll have to see which does a better job upscaling, your display or player).



Yeah i meant upscaling. I wanted to ask if they would work together or either or. I ask bc i doubt a $200 blu ray will do better then a $2000 tv would. So if its just one that can work at once then i wont bother with getting a blu ray that upconverts to 4k


----------



## BillP

Mnat0712, when watching a 1080p BluRay disc on a 4K display, either the display or the player will upscale to 4K. Again, which does a better job (and therefore which device you want to do the upscaling) depends on the specific display and the specific player. You may be right about a $200 player, but an Oppo.....


----------



## mdavej

Mnat0712 said:


> Yeah i meant upscaling. I wanted to ask if they would work together or either or. I ask bc i doubt a $200 blu ray will do better then a $2000 tv would. So if its just one that can work at once then i wont bother with getting a blu ray that upconverts to 4k


I don't think that's a valid argument. Very little of that $2000 goes into the upscaling circuits. Years ago, my $4000 tv was far worse at upscaling SD to HD than my $200 BD player at that time. So you can't really be sure until you try it.


----------



## Mnat0712

mdavej said:


> I don't think that's a valid argument. Very little of that $2000 goes into the upscaling circuits. Years ago, my $4000 tv was far worse at upscaling SD to HD than my $200 BD player at that time. So you can't really be sure until you try it.



Best buy does have a 30 return policy  lol so i will try it and let u guys know


----------



## Mini-Wheat

*XBOX1 blu ray? (Oppo BDP 103)*

I may be asking a ridiculous question here, but I finally decided to start my research as of today. A while back I had plans on getting an Oppo BDP-103, and for some reason settled with the xbox1 player. Anyway, last night I was watching a movie on bluray and on some parts I thought that the detail and color was off during certain points. Maybe it was me being too critical and did not notice it before as it was not the first time I watched it. I have a great sound system with 2 awesome Rhythmic ported subs. I stream music via Apple TV(ITunes). Is there a night & day difference in the players for visual & audio? I think I'm getting great sound quality via xbox1 for movies, but the visual is the real question here. Initially(a few months back) my thought was that the xbox1 is plenty good enough, but now I'm not so sure and wonder if I am missing out. Thanks for any input.


----------



## jcaporossi

Hello,

I would like to find a bd player with a digital display on the front panel, displaying track number and time when playing a CD. I don't want to power on the TV every time I want to listen to an audio CD.

Any suggestion ?

Thanks,

Jerome


----------



## hernanu

Mini-Wheat said:


> I may be asking a ridiculous question here, but I finally decided to start my research as of today. A while back I had plans on getting an Oppo BDP-103, and for some reason settled with the xbox1 player. Anyway, last night I was watching a movie on bluray and on some parts I thought that the detail and color was off during certain points. Maybe it was me being too critical and did not notice it before as it was not the first time I watched it. I have a great sound system with 2 awesome Rhythmic ported subs. I stream music via Apple TV(ITunes). Is there a night & day difference in the players for visual & audio? I think I'm getting great sound quality via xbox1 for movies, but the visual is the real question here. Initially(a few months back) my thought was that the xbox1 is plenty good enough, but now I'm not so sure and wonder if I am missing out. Thanks for any input.


The PS3 was (and remains) a very good bluray player, but current game platforms don't seem dedicated to high quality picture quality. 

The XBox One (as well as the PS4, by things I've seen on sites) are not going to match or approximate dedicated players. They're trying to be universal players and maximize ease of use, not so much please audio or videophiles. 

I'm sure (haven't seen either) that they do a good job, but I've heard of blacks being crushed, minimal configuration options, etc. 

It comes down to whether picture and audio quality are important to you or whether good enough is good enough. I think a dedicated player, especially now will outshine the most current versions of the gaming platforms. Just my opinion.


----------



## BillP

jcaporossi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to find a bd player with a digital display on the front panel, displaying track number and time when playing a CD. I don't want to power on the TV every time I want to listen to an audio CD.
> 
> Any suggestion ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jerome


I'm pretty sure most if not all stand-alone players do that, for BluRay discs and audio CDs.


----------



## Selden Ball

jcaporossi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to find a bd player with a digital display on the front panel, displaying track number and time when playing a CD. I don't want to power on the TV every time I want to listen to an audio CD.
> 
> Any suggestion ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jerome





BillP said:


> I'm pretty sure most if not all stand-alone players do that, for BluRay discs and audio CDs.


Unfortunately, front panel displays have been eliminated from most inexpensive players. In the current model year they tend to be available only in the more expensive units. E.g. the Sony BDP-S5200 does not have such a display, but the 6200 does. Even the 6200's display has just enough characters to show only the time. 

In other words, you need to consider an Oppo 103/103D/105/105D or some other brand in that price range. At $500-$1600, that's just a bit much to pay if it's only for the display. The difference in cost pays for a 32" TV to show that information (and more).


----------



## BillP

I guess I haven't looked at the current crop of players. Seems crazy to not show time elapsed, especially for movies.


----------



## Selden Ball

BillP said:


> I guess I haven't looked at the current crop of players. Seems crazy to not show time elapsed, especially for movies.


Unfortunately, all of the manufacturers of inexpensive BD players are having trouble making any money (i.e. they're all running deep in the red). They have to save pennies wherever they can, which includes eliminating everything they can justify. For example, current Sony BDPs now include only 2 channel Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA audio decoders because they're cheaper than multichannel decoders, and most people bitstream the signal, doing the audio decoding in the receiver.


----------



## 80sGuy

Or buy a standalone CD deck for 1/3 of the money. But I agree on the Oppo since it not only plays CDs, but also SACD and DVD-Audio as well.


Selden Ball said:


> Unfortunately, front panel displays have been eliminated from most inexpensive players. In the current model year they tend to be available only in the more expensive units. E.g. the Sony BDP-S5200 does not have such a display, but the 6200 does. Even the 6200's display has just enough characters to show only the time.
> 
> In other words, you need to consider an Oppo 103/103D/105/105D or some other brand in that price range. At $500-$1600, that's just a bit much to pay if it's only for the display. The difference in cost pays for a 32" TV to show that information (and more).


----------



## gratefuldean

*I am looking for a compact player that just plays Blu-Rays & DVDs, no streaming etc.*

Does this exist? I have been looking for a few hours with no luck. Usually that's all it takes to find what I need on the inter webs. 

We have an TV (sorry, I did a short cut on my phone as a joke and now every time I type a.pple on any of my a.pple devices I get .  ) and stream all we want from that. We also have a pair of Sonos Play 1s for music as well as AirPlay on the  Tv :serious:


I want something compact that I could possibly place on the back of my TV, if that is possible. If not it can go in a tight closet with my cable box, modem, router et. al.. We rarely watch DVDs and don't have any Blue Rays but may indulge if we have a player. 

I am hoping a side affect to this is a lower, sub $100, price. In fact sub $75 would be even better.

Thanks for your help,
Dean


----------



## DevinMariah

Since you have an Apple TV, I would like to recommend you Macgo Blu-ray player software which is only $39.95. I think this might fit your bill.


----------



## Selden Ball

gratefuldean said:


> Does this exist? I have been looking for a few hours with no luck. Usually that's all it takes to find what I need on the inter webs.
> 
> We have an TV (sorry, I did a short cut on my phone as a joke and now every time I type a.pple on any of my a.pple devices I get .  ) and stream all we want from that. We also have a pair of Sonos Play 1s for music as well as AirPlay on the  Tv :serious:
> 
> 
> I want something compact that I could possibly place on the back of my TV, if that is possible. If not it can go in a tight closet with my cable box, modem, router et. al.. We rarely watch DVDs and don't have any Blue Rays but may indulge if we have a player.
> 
> I am hoping a side affect to this is a lower, sub $100, price. In fact sub $75 would be even better.
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> Dean


Unfortunately, you're out of luck. All current Blu-ray players include streaming software, although their quality varies. Don't forget that the highest level of the Blu-ray standard requires network conectivity to implement "BD Live", so it's natural for them all to make other uses of that network connection. 

Panasonic and Sony make players in your price range, and are the brands most often recommended here. Sony has better streaming apps, while Panasonic tends to provide more adjustments for the image it produces. Other companies' players tend to have firmware which is much more buggy. The players aren't so good for mounting vertically. Both companies make players which seem to me to be slim enough, but slot-loading players have gone out of style (due to their cost, perhaps), and trays tend to work best when they're horizontal.


----------



## 80sGuy

Sure there is...
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MMLX110...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_4xhsnkunuz_b

But for around $70, why not get one with 'wifi' streaming. This is perfect if you're looking for something that doesn't take up a lot of space.
http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-BD-F5700-Wi-Fi-Blu-Ray-Player/dp/B00EUY59Z8

Or you can always get one of those little portable or external ones. Only thing is you gotta make sure they connect (USB, etc..or video adapter)




gratefuldean said:


> Does this exist? I have been looking for a few hours with no luck. Usually that's all it takes to find what I need on the inter webs.
> 
> We have an TV (sorry, I did a short cut on my phone as a joke and now every time I type a.pple on any of my a.pple devices I get .  ) and stream all we want from that. We also have a pair of Sonos Play 1s for music as well as AirPlay on the  Tv :serious:
> 
> 
> I want something compact that I could possibly place on the back of my TV, if that is possible. If not it can go in a tight closet with my cable box, modem, router et. al.. We rarely watch DVDs and don't have any Blue Rays but may indulge if we have a player.
> 
> I am hoping a side affect to this is a lower, sub $100, price. In fact sub $75 would be even better.
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> Dean


----------



## gratefuldean

DevinMariah said:


> Since you have an Apple TV, I would like to recommend you Macgo Blu-ray player software which is only $39.95. I think this might fit your bill.


Thanks, I checked that out briefly. It looks interesting but doesn't seem to work with iOS devices of which the A.pple Tv is one. I will look into it further for my Mac.


----------



## gratefuldean

Selden Ball said:


> Unfortunately, you're out of luck. All current Blu-ray players include streaming software, although their quality varies. Don't forget that the highest level of the Blu-ray standard requires network conectivity to implement "BD Live", so it's natural for them all to make other uses of that network connection.
> 
> Panasonic and Sony make players in your price range, and are the brands most often recommended here. Sony has better streaming apps, while Panasonic tends to provide more adjustments for the image it produces. Other companies' players tend to have firmware which is much more buggy. The players aren't so good for mounting vertically. Both companies make players which seem to me to be slim enough, but slot-loading players have gone out of style (due to their cost, perhaps), and trays tend to work best when they're horizontal.


Ahh, I forgot Blu-Ray is a Sony tech. I think I'll just focus on them.

Thanks,
Dean


----------



## darrenchristoper

*Need opinion on a Bluray player*

I'm looking for bluray player with HDMI connection. I had Denon in my mind. I browsed some local stores and found the price is still rather high for my budget (priced $500). Should I wait until the price drop? Or should I find something else as good as Denon? Do you have any other models that you can recommend? 

I'm looking for something that I can buy nearby and not from an online seller.


----------



## BillP

First, please use the dedicated thread for these types of queries (simply navigate to the last page of the thread and post your question).
Second, many here go with Sony or Panasonic as less expensive brands than Denon or Oppo (another very popular brand). Every BluRay player has HDMI output. Do you mean dual HDMI outputs, which are only higher priced models?

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...se-player-thread-can-t-decide-start-here.html


----------



## caf1977

*Looking For Blu-Ray Player That Supports 4TB HD*

Hello. New to the Forum and in a real bind. My problem: I convert movies to .avi format, transfer them onto a 2TB external hard drive and plug it into the USB port of my current Blu-Ray - an LG model that is 4-5 years old, and access it to watch the movies from the external HD on my TV. I've had no probs at all doing this in the past. However, I just bought a 4TB external hard drive because my 2TB is almost full - but my currect DVD player is not supporting/reading it. It knows something is plugged into the USB port, but won't read/support it. I was told by LG Customer Service that older DVD models won't recognize an external hard drive this big. Does anyone know of a current (2014-15) Blu-Ray player that can support an external hard drive of 4TB connected to the USB port so I can use it for playback as I have in the past? And one that won't cost a years salary? I don't want to buy a new player unless I know it will solve the problem. Any and all help is appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## wmcclain

caf1977 said:


> Hello. New to the Forum and in a real bind. My problem: I convert movies to .avi format, transfer them onto a 2TB external hard drive and plug it into the USB port of my current Blu-Ray - an LG model that is 4-5 years old, and access it to watch the movies from the external HD on my TV. I've had no probs at all doing this in the past. However, I just bought a 4TB external hard drive because my 2TB is almost full - but my currect DVD player is not supporting/reading it. It knows something is plugged into the USB port, but won't read/support it. I was told by LG Customer Service that older DVD models won't recognize an external hard drive this big. Does anyone know of a current (2014-15) Blu-Ray player that can support an external hard drive of 4TB connected to the USB port so I can use it for playback as I have in the past? And one that won't cost a years salary? I don't want to buy a new player unless I know it will solve the problem. Any and all help is appreciated. Thanks in advance!


Welcome to AVSForum.

The problem is the partition tables on the drives, and the player support for them.

The older method is called MBR and maxes out at 2TB.

The newer is GPT and much larger sizes are allowed.

I suspect most current players support GPT, but you should verify that when considering a new model. The current OPPOs do, but start at $499.

Note that if you have a home network, larger files would be no problem over DLNA (which most players support) or SMB (which some do).

-Bill


----------



## caf1977

I got a WD My Book, which was partitioned into 2 2TB drives...but tech support removed the partition via phone support and now it's just one big 4TB drive.

I do have a home network, but have no idea what DLNA means. I do know my TV is Wi-Fi, so I could always connect the 4TB to my laptop and connect it to my TV via Wi-Fi. Would that work?

Finally, what is GPT and how do I know if a player supports it when I'm shopping?

Thanks SO much!


----------



## wmcclain

caf1977 said:


> I got a WD My Book, which was partitioned into 2 2TB drives...but tech support removed the partition via phone support and now it's just one big 4TB drive.
> 
> I do have a home network, but have no idea what DLNA means. I do know my TV is Wi-Fi, so I could always connect the 4TB to my laptop and connect it to my TV via Wi-Fi. Would that work?
> 
> Finally, what is GPT and how do I know if a player supports it when I'm shopping?
> 
> Thanks SO much!


DLNA is a network application specifically designed for serving media files. Here is a section of the OPPO FAQ with details and a list of software, some free, but even the commercial programs are not expensive: What are some DLNA servers?

For more background: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dlna

If your TV (1) supports DLNA, and (2) recognizes .avi files that way, then you might be able to skip the player. Does it have a USB connection, too? If so you could test file compatibility by putting a test file on a USB stick.

Players: scan the most recent few pages of this thread to see what people are recommending. I think *[corrected]* Panasonic Sony has better media file support than Sony Pamasonic, but confirm that with the owners here. GPT: maybe people who are current on these models will verify support.

Details on GPT: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table

-Bill


----------



## caf1977

Thanks Bill! Guess I've got some homework to do!


----------



## mdavej

wmcclain said:


> ...I think Panasonic has better media file support than Sony, but confirm that with the owners here.


That's backwards. Sony tops Panny by a huge margin in that department. Panny file support is essentially non-existent.


----------



## darrenchristoper

darrenchristoper said:


> I'm looking for bluray player with HDMI connection. I had Denon in my mind. I browsed some local stores and found the price is still rather high for my budget (priced $500). Should I wait until the price drop? Or should I find something else as good as Denon? Do you have any other models that you can recommend?
> 
> I'm looking for something that I can buy nearby and not from an online seller.


Not dual HDMI.... just a single HDMI. BTW I don't really like Sony or Panasonic. I'm looking for something with HD quality output.


----------



## BillP

darrenchristoper said:


> Not dual HDMI.... just a single HDMI. BTW I don't really like Sony or Panasonic. I'm looking for something with HD quality output.


If you're looking for a step up from Panny/Sony, then there is Denon or (even more popular here) Oppo. The Oppo 103 or 103D is in the same price range as the Denon. Check out the dedicated Oppo threads. IMO, I would not go with any other brand than Panny, Sony, Oppo, or Denon.


----------



## mustang5o

*Blu-Ray Player with the following features*

I'm looking for the following list of apps or features on a Blu-Ray player.

HBO GO
Netflix
Hulu
Vudu
Amazon (for Prime video)
Plex or at least DLNA so it can use my Plex server even if it doesn't support the app.

I've tried the Samsung BD-H5900 and the BD-H6500. I didn't realize there wouldn't be HBO GO or the 6500 would have fit the bill perfectly since I was able to get Plex on it.

Any suggestions, please let me know.


----------



## teachsac

I don't know of any BD player that has HBO Go. You can do a keyword search through this thread. It has been brought up several times.

S~


----------



## mustang5o

teachsac said:


> I don't know of any BD player that has HBO Go. You can do a keyword search through this thread. It has been brought up several times.
> 
> S~


Yeah, it doesn't look like any of them have it (from what I can find). Supposedly there have been some players with HDMI inputs but the only one I can find is the Oppo. Then I would just use a Roku. I guess I'm just going to have to get an HDMI switcher for my bedroom setup or add a BD-ROM drive to my Media Center PC. That PC is also my "server" so I didn't really want to do that. As much as I'd like an Oppo that just doesn't make sense to pay that much.

Thanks


----------



## giantfan1

mustang5o said:


> Yeah, it doesn't look like any of them have it (from what I can find). Supposedly there have been some players with HDMI inputs but the only one I can find is the Oppo. Then I would just use a Roku. I guess I'm just going to have to get an HDMI switcher for my bedroom setup or add a BD-ROM drive to my Media Center PC. That PC is also my "server" so I didn't really want to do that. As much as I'd like an Oppo that just doesn't make sense to pay that much.
> 
> Thanks


Another option is a Samsung BD-F5900. You can use AllShare Cast to mirror a tablet or phone with HBO Go or it supports flash in its own web browser so you could just go straight to it without a second device. Some have even talked about being able to plug in a usb for a small wireless keyboard and/or mouse and control the web browser. Not a perfectly slick option but might be better for your application than multiple devices.


----------



## 80sGuy

Roku 3 or Roku Stick. I can stick that straight into the front MHL (HDMI) port on my Oppo 103D for use, but instead I'm using it as a standalone player. Besides that not a whole lot of players come with apps other than maybe Netflix, Youtube, Vudu.


mustang5o said:


> I'm looking for the following list of apps or features on a Blu-Ray player.
> 
> HBO GO
> Netflix
> Hulu
> Vudu
> Amazon (for Prime video)
> Plex or at least DLNA so it can use my Plex server even if it doesn't support the app.
> 
> I've tried the Samsung BD-H5900 and the BD-H6500. I didn't realize there wouldn't be HBO GO or the 6500 would have fit the bill perfectly since I was able to get Plex on it.
> 
> Any suggestions, please let me know.


----------



## fits79

*Full bluray menu*

Is there any android app that can play full bluray menu or any media player that support full bluray menus?


----------



## Manni01

fits79 said:


> Is there any android app that can play full bluray menu or any media player that support full bluray menus?


 
Unless you call and HTPC with MCE and PDVD or TMT a mediaplayer, no, not yet (provided you want 3D bluray support as well, many old mediaplayers like the Dune HD 3.0 supported full bluray menus but they don't have 3D support).


----------



## fits79

No i don't meant htpc.
I mean android or any other media player or any android app.


----------



## Manni01

fits79 said:


> No i don't meant htpc.
> I mean android or any other media player or any android app.



Then no because adding full menus would mean implementing cinavia, which would make any media player basically worthless.


----------



## fits79

Dune hd smart series i thing it can play full bluray menus


----------



## teachsac

Please take media player discussion to the media player section


----------



## vmixer

Hi,

Looking for a new Blu-Ray player to pair with a Benq W1070 over HDMI (2D only). Currently have a Sony BDP-BX59 but find the picture quality very underwhelming compared to my ancient (and long-gone) Panasonic BD35.

I like that the Sony has all of the streaming services built in and starts up and plays discs very quickly. Don’t really need the streaming stuff (have other sources for that) but the picture quality (esp. color) and lack of adjustments except for “room brightness” is frustrating. The Panny had great PQ (and adjustments) but was dog slow.

Not too picky about audio as long as it has PCM and stereo downmix. Optical out would be nice. The Panny also had really good dialog enhancement and dynamic range compression options so those would be nice as well. But picture quality is the main concern.

If money were no object, I’d just get the Oppo 103 but would like to keep it under $300 and ideally more like $200. Should I just look at a new Panny? Which one(s)? What else should I look at?

Thanks!


----------



## mdavej

vmixer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking for a new Blu-Ray player to pair with a Benq W1070 over HDMI (2D only). Currently have a Sony BDP-BX59 but find the picture quality very underwhelming compared to my ancient (and long-gone) Panasonic BD35.
> 
> I like that the Sony has all of the streaming services built in and starts up and plays discs very quickly. Don’t really need the streaming stuff (have other sources for that) but the picture quality (esp. color) and lack of adjustments except for “room brightness” is frustrating. The Panny had great PQ (and adjustments) but was dog slow.
> 
> Not too picky about audio as long as it has PCM and stereo downmix. Optical out would be nice. The Panny also had really good dialog enhancement and dynamic range compression options so those would be nice as well. But picture quality is the main concern.
> 
> If money were no object, I’d just get the Oppo 103 but would like to keep it under $300 and ideally more like $200. Should I just look at a new Panny? Which one(s)? What else should I look at?
> 
> Thanks!


I assume you play mainly DVD, not Bluray, correct? Since you were happy with your Panny and don't care about streaming, a newer one would fit the bill since it would have the same PQ as your old one but would be much faster. I don't think anything else in that price range has as good upconversion as Panny. Sony upconversion is still underwhelming.


----------



## vmixer

Thanks, sorry, no 100% Blu-Ray (well, 99 anyway, sometimes throw a DVD in for the kids but usually not through the projector)


----------



## Selden Ball

vmixer said:


> Thanks, sorry, no 100% Blu-Ray (well, 99 anyway, sometimes throw a DVD in for the kids but usually not through the projector)


Regardless, Panasonic is the major alternative to Sony in that price range.


----------



## vmixer

Thanks for the replies mdavej and Selden, I will look at the current crop of Pannys....


----------



## teachsac

mdavej said:


> I assume you play mainly DVD, not Bluray, correct? Since you were happy with your Panny and don't care about streaming, a newer one would fit the bill since it would have the same PQ as your old one but would be much faster. I don't think anything else in that price range has as good upconversion as Panny. Sony upconversion is still underwhelming.


The newer Panasonics use a completely different chipset. The 35 used the Uniphier chipset. New ones starting with the X30 use the mediatek. Still produce a nice picture. 

S~


----------



## mdavej

vmixer said:


> Thanks, sorry, no 100% Blu-Ray (well, 99 anyway, sometimes throw a DVD in for the kids but usually not through the projector)


You do realize the Sony has the accurate BD picture and the Panny's is artificially sharpened by default, right? For BD, I'll take a Sony over Panny any day given that the Sony can do so many other things.


----------



## vmixer

Actually I didn't realize that (I'm pretty ignorant on the player internals and defaults), good to know. I remember that my old Panny's picture settings allowed me to fine tune some things (sharpness being one of them interestingly) to get like that last 5% out of my Benq PE-8700+ (this was years ago). I feel like it was just a matter of that player being a good match for that projector and the Sony I have now is not as good a match for the W1070 if that makes any sense.

If there are newer Sonys (or any brands) that are worth looking at for outstanding PQ (short of Oppo money) then I certainly want to know. Is, for example, the BDPS3200 a good one from a PQ pov and likely to be significantly better than my BX59? Does it have settings above and beyond "room brightness" (which seems to essentially be gamma)? I'm certainly not tied to any particular brand by any means (just liked the older Panny's picture settings in "user" mode that allowed me to dial it in with my old pj, room, screen, etc. -- lots of variables!). Thanks!


----------



## 80sGuy

^^If you want picture quality and overall 'quality' then I'd say bite the bullet once and for all and get the Oppo BDP-103. Many here are happy and can testify with the Qdeo chip....but of course, for $100 more you can do wonders with the Darbee version. The sucker loads real fast and plays on the fly!


----------



## vmixer

Thanks, agreed, after more research, it looks like the Oppo (w/ possible Darbee option) is the only thing that it looks like would make a big difference. I'm starting to think it's the projector more than the source at this point. Thanks for your insights 80sGuy.


----------



## Dylstar

I bought the Sony BDPS5200 and just like my PS3 it will not pass through Dolby Atmos in 3D mode. What player will do 3D and TrueHD/Atmos? Thanks!!!


----------



## mustang5o

giantfan1 said:


> Another option is a Samsung BD-F5900. You can use AllShare Cast to mirror a tablet or phone with HBO Go or it supports flash in its own web browser so you could just go straight to it without a second device. Some have even talked about being able to plug in a usb for a small wireless keyboard and/or mouse and control the web browser. Not a perfectly slick option but might be better for your application than multiple devices.


Has anyone successfully used AllShare Cast to mirror their screen using HBO Go, Plex or any of the other apps I've mentioned (quoted below so you don't have to go back). Although I think all of the other apps were available even on the 5900.



mustang5o said:


> I'm looking for the following list of apps or features on a Blu-Ray player.
> 
> HBO GO
> Netflix
> Hulu
> Vudu
> Amazon (for Prime video)
> Plex or at least DLNA so it can use my Plex server even if it doesn't support the app.
> 
> I've tried the Samsung BD-H5900 and the BD-H6500. I didn't realize there wouldn't be HBO GO or the 6500 would have fit the bill perfectly since I was able to get Plex on it.
> 
> Any suggestions, please let me know.


For the bedroom I'm just trying to make it as simple as possible because I'm thinking about putting an old plasma in there and it only has 2 HDMI inputs.

Thanks again


----------



## mdavej

^^^ Way too complicated, and the picture quality will be terrible. Get a Roku, HDMI switch and a universal remote, $100 tops.


----------



## mustang5o

mdavej said:


> ^^^ Way too complicated, and the picture quality will be terrible. Get a Roku, HDMI switch and a universal remote, $100 tops.


Look at you helping me with remote control information and blu-ray players. Thanks! Yeah, this does make the most sense. I already have a Roku3 and Hamony 650 that will be moved to bedroom duty once my other remote situation is figured out. I'll probably just pick up a remote controlled HDMI switch from Monoprice and go that route.

Now I just need to figure out which blu-ray player will offer the best bang for the buck picture quality.


----------



## TVAddikt

*Help me pick a Bluray player*

Lots of people probably ask this but it seems difficult to pick one according to my equipment and needs. SO I am wondering if people would take the time to help me out with meeting my requirements considering the equipment I have:

Needs

1. Picture Quality
2. Sound
3. Fast Loading
4. IP controllable

Equipment

I have the Denon AVR-X5200w. Now I am moving to Dolby Atmos. This receiver will upscale and decode just about anything. I have an xbox one but hate that it won't bitstream sound out. So I am looking to add a bluray player that fits my needs. I have been looking at the following players because of the dual core processing but am wondering if there is another model that might fit my needs.

Samsung BD-H6500
Sony BDPS6200 

Thanks again for help and suggestions
Bill


----------



## BillP

TVAddikt, most here recommend Sony or Panasonic (or Oppo for higher end). Samsung has reliability issues, so I don't recommend them.


----------



## TVAddikt

BillP said:


> TVAddikt, most here recommend Sony or Panasonic (or Oppo for higher end). Samsung has reliability issues, so I don't recommend them.


Thank you for that! Is there a certain panasonic model I should look at that meets my need?


----------



## ToonMasterTim

TVAddikt said:


> Thank you for that! Is there a certain panasonic model I should look at that meets my need?


You hopefully already found this, but page 1 in the dedicated thread details the differences in the 2014 models.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...-bdp-s4200-bdp-s5200-bdp-s6200-bdp-s7200.html

Basically, the S1200 doesn't have wireless, the S3200 adds wi-fi, and the S5200 can play 3D Blu-rays. There are other differences, but those I listed are the main ones. There's also the S6200 and S7200.


----------



## spillz564

donaldsonjune said:


> hello all,
> 
> i'm looking for a player with wifi for netflix and also can play mkv file via usb port. Also a dts mkv file player. most units only play dd 5.1 no dts.


I didn't see an answer on this topic with some searching through this monster thread so I wanted to bring up the question again. Other than the $500 Oppo players, is there a sub $200 blu ray player that will play 1080p mkv files via the usb port (or via connecting to a shared folder on another computer)?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## 80sGuy

^^Many popular players such as Samsung or Sony will do the job. The question is do you want to waste your $$ on disposable equipment?


----------



## schuz24

*PS3 died now what?*

My ps3 died and wondering what to buy now. I want something that can play sacd, DVD audio, digital audio also.


----------



## Frank Derks

Oppo


----------



## jedimastergrant

Looking for a replacement for PS3 as a Blu Ray player and media streamer. My PS3 is still going strong but I want to use iRule as my remote control and the PS3 will not play nice with it's Bluetooth. 

I am looking for the same play back quality as the PS3, fast loading times, fast and slick GUI with Netflix and Amazon Prime. 

I do not care about Wifi since it will be hard wired. I do not care about 3D. I am willing to use the PS3 for the DVD's I have or SACD or whatever else. So primary disk use will be Blu Ray. 

If I can get by cheap then great. I don't want to pay Oppo money even though the player looks awesome. No need for Wifi or 3D. But, I still want the upmost playback quality and a fast interface.


----------



## schuz24

Should I wait to see how this dts:x plays out or are the latest blu ray players going to be able to handle it? Thinking oppo 103...


----------



## Selden Ball

schuz24 said:


> Should I wait to see how this dts:x plays out or are the latest blu ray players going to be able to handle it? Thinking oppo 103...


 Current Blu-ray players don't "handle" any of the new audio formats (Atmos, Auro-3D or DTS:X). You have to configure your BD player so that it sends the audio bitstream unchanged to an AVR which includes the appropriate decoder(s). This usually is done by enabling Bitstream and disabling secondary audio mixing.

The new object oriented formats can provide audio for up to 34 speaker channels in the home environment. Current Blu-ray players don't have more than 7.1 analog connections. Many current BD players don't have any at all.  The HDMI V2.0 standard allows up to 32 separate audio channels, but I don't know of any current equipment which implements more than 8 (7.1).


----------



## schuz24

So if I went with an oppo 103 I should be fine...


----------



## Riekopo

*Buying my first Blu-ray player*

I'm looking to buy my first ever Blu-ray player and would like some help choosing one. I don't know much about Blu-ray players. Is there a general consensus on the best affordable Blu-ray player?


----------



## highdefav1

What is your budget?
What do you want it to do besides playing BD's?
How will it be used in your environment?

For example, do you want 3D, do you have a receiver that will decode or do you want the BD player to do that? Are you even using a receiver with surround sound with it?

Here is some research for you.

http://www.cnet.com/topics/blu-ray-players/


----------



## iamvietness

I recently purchased the 75" Sammy 7150 LED tv and have also bought the Denon AVR-X2100W and Definitive Tech Pro Cinema 600 speakers to start my home theater build. Now I am in the market for a good blu-ray player and from reading the posts it seems the Oppo 103 would fit the bill as far as PQ. My concern is that I am so new to this that I wonder if the Oppo is too much technology for me. Sure I would like what is best, but I'm still in the learning process as far as PQ and SQ goes so not sure if I would even know how to properly set up the Oppo to get the best video/sound out of it. I'm not opposed to the price so that would be my limit. Any advice on the situation? Yes on the Oppo as I can figure out all the stuff or get something cheaper?


----------



## Selden Ball

In most cases, an Oppo is overkill. It has many features that you'll probably never use. 

Sony and Panasonic players are the most often recommended here. The Sony BDP-S5200 is much less than $100 (how much less depends on where and when you get it) and seems to meet all of your needs. If you don't want 3D support, a 3200 probably would be appropriate.


----------



## Sleet77

Hey,

I am looking for cheapest bluray that can bitstream DTS, DTS:MA, DD and TrueHD over DLNA when streaming MKV. Also player must read srt subtitles (UTF8 - Polish) either muxed in mkv or as separate file. 3D and wifi is not necessary.
I almost bought Sony BDP-S4200 but i read that it is impossible to bitstream TrueHD over DLNA with mkv.

My setup: SONY w805a, Denon x1100w.

Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## iamvietness

Selden Ball said:


> In most cases, an Oppo is overkill. It has many features that you'll probably never use.
> 
> Sony and Panasonic players are the most often recommended here. The Sony BDP-S5200 is much less than $100 (how much less depends on where and when you get it) and seems to meet all of your needs. If you don't want 3D support, a 3200 probably would be appropriate.


Great thank you. Any opinions between these 2 Sony BDPS790 and Panasonic DMP-BDT46


----------



## teachsac

Sony S790 is a discontinued model. Current models are the X200 line. If you do any type of streaming, either through DLNA or apps, then I would highly recommend Sony over Panasonic. 

S~


----------



## 80sGuy

Oppo 103 or 103D. Pretty much guarantee you will never have to use the phrase 'my blu-ray player died'. It plays everything you mentioned plus a whole lot more.


schuz24 said:


> My ps3 died and wondering what to buy now. I want something that can play sacd, DVD audio, digital audio also.


----------



## iamvietness

teachsac said:


> Sony S790 is a discontinued model. Current models are the X200 line. If you do any type of streaming, either through DLNA or apps, then I would highly recommend Sony over Panasonic.
> 
> S~


Thanks teachsac. I found the BDP 7200 and 6200 model. Looks like the 7200 is suppose to have better sound but I can only find it on Amazon and not even on the Sony website. Anyone know why?


----------



## teachsac

No difference between players in audio when using HDMI. I have the 7200 only because I like the design better, flat top, etc.

S~


----------



## Riekopo

*Post processing, video processing question*

I'm looking to get a Blu-ray player, but I'm concerned about ending up with one that changes the image into something it's not. I want to see the films exactly the way they were made. A lot of the players I've seen seem to have different kinds of technologies that sound like post processing. Am I correct to be concerned about this?


----------



## Selden Ball

Riekopo said:


> I'm looking to get a Blu-ray player, but I'm concerned about ending up with one that changes the image into something it's not. I want to see the films exactly the way they were made. A lot of the players I've seen seem to have different kinds of technologies that sound like post processing. Am I correct to be concerned about this?


You need to be explicit about what you think are "post processing" technologies so someone can explain what they're intended to do. At any rate, in many cases, if you simply don't enable them, or set their values to 0, they don't do anything to the image quality.


----------



## bgtighe23

Is there any advantage when using an oppo blu ray player vs a ps3? (Playing a blu ray disk)

Would I have a better experience in someway with the oppo bluray player?

They are connected via HDMI to my receiver: Denon x4000


----------



## sage11x

bgtighe23 said:


> Is there any advantage when using an oppo blu ray player vs a ps3? (Playing a blu ray disk)
> 
> Would I have a better experience in someway with the oppo bluray player?
> 
> They are connected via HDMI to my receiver: Denon x4000


One thing that I can think of right off the bat is the PS3's inabillity to play a 3D bluray while simultaneously passing the lossless audio codecs (DTS:HD/Dolby TrueHD). Other than that the Oppo will be a quicker responding player that makes far less noise and consumes less power. Nothing huge but these are concerns for a lot of owners.

I replaced my PS3 with a middle-of-the-road Panasonic 3D bluray player (BDT230). Nothing fancy but it's a better bluray player than the PS3. Honestly, the PS3's reputation as a top flight bluray player is a little over stated, IMO.


----------



## Riekopo

Selden Ball said:


> You need to be explicit about what you think are "post processing" technologies so someone can explain what they're intended to do. At any rate, in many cases, if you simply don't enable them, or set their values to 0, they don't do anything to the image quality.


For example, on the high end Sony Bluray players there is something called TRILUMINOS. What does that do? Is that changing the original image into something that it is not? Likewise, the Oppo players have something called Darbee.


----------



## teachsac

Not necessarily. Triluminos is a technology that enables LCD TFT displays to show a wider range of colors by using quantum dots which should in theory making it more accurate. More to it, but the general gist. Biggest benefit will be when watching Mastered in 4K Blu-rays.


All players will apply processing as Bluray disc is native YCbCr 4:2:0. Some do it better than others. Of the brands discussed here, Oppo, Sony, and Panasonic are the three most recommended.


S~


----------



## Derek Steckler

I'm looking to get a mid-range blu-ray player that will play as many video formats as possible from DVD-R (MKV, DIVX, WMV, etc in 24, 25, and 30 fps and SD or HD.) 
HDMI out for video and audio is fine (my receiver supports video and uncompressed audio over HDMI.) I'd like a time display on the front, unlike many of the Sonys I've seen. I don't need to play foreign region discs. Streaming isn't a priority as I also have a PC connected to my receiver. I don't need WiFi or 3D. A good upconverter would be helpful as I view on a 1080p projector.
Any suggestions? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## wmcclain

Derek Steckler said:


> I'm looking to get a mid-range blu-ray player that will play as many video formats as possible from DVD-R (MKV, DIVX, WMV, etc in 24, 25, and 30 fps and SD or HD.)


Price range? OPPO does what you want but starts at $499 new.

-Bill


----------



## Derek Steckler

wmcclain said:


> Price range? OPPO does what you want but starts at $499 new.
> 
> -Bill


Thanks for the quick response. Oppos are great but I'm looking for something around $100.


----------



## wmcclain

Derek Steckler said:


> Thanks for the quick response. Oppos are great but I'm looking for something around $100.


Do you not need Blu-ray disc support? You might try a media server product: http://www.avsforum.com/f/39/networking-media-servers-amp-content-streamers

-Bill


----------



## Derek Steckler

wmcclain said:


> Do you not need Blu-ray disc support? You might try a media server product: http://www.avsforum.com/f/39/networking-media-servers-amp-content-streamers
> 
> -Bill


It would primarily be used to play blu-rays and dvds.


----------



## 80sGuy

There you go, way under $100. Plays everything you want under 'Details' section. I'm sure you can get it less than what it is advertised for.
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_305BDH5100/Samsung-BD-H5100.html?tp=171
Also comes with added wi-fi. 
If you want Time Display...
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_305BDH5900/Samsung-BD-H5900.html?tp=171



Derek Steckler said:


> Thanks for the quick response. Oppos are great but I'm looking for something around $100.


----------



## Derek Steckler

80sGuy said:


> There you go, way under $100. Plays everything you want under 'Details' section. I'm sure you can get it less than what it is advertised for.
> http://www.crutchfield.com/p_305BDH5100/Samsung-BD-H5100.html?tp=171
> Also comes with added wi-fi.
> If you want Time Display...
> http://www.crutchfield.com/p_305BDH5900/Samsung-BD-H5900.html?tp=171


Thanks for that. Coincidentally I bought the BD-F5900 before your message.


----------



## Chise

iamvietness said:


> I recently purchased the 75" Sammy 7150 LED tv and have also bought the Denon AVR-X2100W and Definitive Tech Pro Cinema 600 speakers to start my home theater build. Now I am in the market for a good blu-ray player and from reading the posts it seems the Oppo 103 would fit the bill as far as PQ. My concern is that I am so new to this that I wonder if the Oppo is too much technology for me. Sure I would like what is best, but I'm still in the learning process as far as PQ and SQ goes so not sure if I would even know how to properly set up the Oppo to get the best video/sound out of it. I'm not opposed to the price so that would be my limit. Any advice on the situation? Yes on the Oppo as I can figure out all the stuff or get something cheaper?


Panasonic 460


----------



## Bfielder

*So if not an Oppo then what?*

I'm in the market for a universal disc player. Just exploring all of my options. Oppo pretty much seems to be the company to buy but if I was to look elsewhere, where should I look? Something that is a little less pricey and still offers the same or similar features and quality.

If you could list some brands and even more so some specific models that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cel4145

*blu-ray with multichannel PCM *


----------



## Worf

sage11x said:


> I replaced my PS3 with a middle-of-the-road Panasonic 3D bluray player (BDT230). Nothing fancy but it's a better bluray player than the PS3. Honestly, the PS3's reputation as a top flight bluray player is a little over stated, IMO.


The ps3 was a top flight player - back in 2007. When Blu-Ray players normally cost $1000 and didn't do a whole lot. So here came Sony and released a Blu-Ray player for $500 and did tons more (it was one of the most upgradable, doing profile 2.0 stuff which matched the capabilities of the HD-DVD players).

Of course, technology marches forward and better cheaper players came out - but you can't expect a nearly decade old top flight player to stay in that spot. Competition ensures that better will come out.


----------



## sage11x

Worf said:


> The ps3 was a top flight player - back in 2007. When Blu-Ray players normally cost $1000 and didn't do a whole lot. So here came Sony and released a Blu-Ray player for $500 and did tons more (it was one of the most upgradable, doing profile 2.0 stuff which matched the capabilities of the HD-DVD players).
> 
> Of course, technology marches forward and better cheaper players came out - but you can't expect a nearly decade old top flight player to stay in that spot. Competition ensures that better will come out.


In winter of 2009 I bought a Samsung 2500. Compared to my PS3 that player was dead silent, a better DVD player/upscaler, had 7.1 channel analog outputs for the onboard decoders, supported HD Netflix without the need for a boot disc and even came included with a remote for the $300.

I agree that the PS3 was at one time the bees-knees. I also agree that it hasn't been a best choice as a bluray player in quite sometime.


----------



## mdavej

cel4145 said:


> Got an old Denon AVR-888 that does Dolby Digital and accepts multichannel PCM, but no HD audio decoding. So, I need a blu-ray player than can do all the HD audio decoding for me as output over PCM for my 5.1 setup.
> 
> I already have plenty of Internet streaming apps with my Panasonic Plasma TC-P60UT50, so don't care about that or DLNA. Not interested in 3D. Just wifi for easy updates and best blu-ray video and audio quality for


----------



## teachsac

As does the BDT360 and 460. Doesn't the Sony 5200 decode, also?


S~


----------



## Selden Ball

teachsac said:


> As does the BDT360 and 460. Doesn't the Sony 5200 decode, also?
> 
> 
> S~


Only to stereo, not to multichannel surround sound.


----------



## cel4145

mdavej said:


> According to the manual, the Panny 230 still decodes HD audio. Later models of most brands don't.


I saw that. But it doesn't say for sure that it's multichannel, does it? One of the Samsung models I looked at decodes into 2 channel only for PCM. So I'm hoping for confirmation. But thanks. I can try the owners thread and see if anyone knows for sure


----------



## cel4145

cel4145 said:


> I saw that. But it doesn't say for sure that it's multichannel, does it? One of the Samsung models I looked at decodes into 2 channel only for PCM. So I'm hoping for confirmation. But thanks. I can try the owners thread and see if anyone knows for sure


Nevermind. I found the information in the back of the manual. It does do multichannel PCM. Thanks


----------



## mdavej

cel4145 said:


> Nevermind. I found the information in the back of the manual. It does do multichannel PCM. Thanks


In case you missed it, teachsac confirmed the 360 and 460 do as well a few posts back, if you'd rather a later model.


----------



## cel4145

mdavej said:


> In case you missed it, teachsac confirmed the 360 and 460 do as well a few posts back, if you'd rather a later model.


Thanks! The BD91 does it as well. I posted to the 360/460 owners thread to find out if there is any difference in video quality.


----------



## J. L. Seagull

My needs are simple: I want something that can play mp3 files from the network (either via DLNA or a Samba share) and will allow me to _pause playback_. Bonus if it can also support FF/RW.

What I'm using now is a Sony BDP-S480 I've had for a couple of years. It has current firmware, and does almost everything well including Netflix & Amazon. But when I've got a longish mp3 playing (often, something from my old classical CD collection currently living on a DLNA server sitting in the basement) and the phone rings, all I can do is mute the music or stop it. No way to either pause and restart from that spot, or rewind a bit to hear what I missed.

I listen in 2-channel and don't care about multichannel capabilities. I don't even care much about video. No need for me to actually replace the Sony; I'd be happy enough if I found a player that did This One Thing better, and used it only for network mp3 playback, sticking with the Sony for everything else. This player can be something current, or something outdated I could seek out on ebay or whatever.


----------



## J. L. Seagull

Oops oops. Disregard. My first post here and I have to go make a fool of myself, hnyuk hnyuk. 

When wondering "why don't more people complain about this, it's such a basic function" I finally punched in the right search terms and found that the problem wasn't the player, but the server, in this case MediaTomb. The default configuration needs a little bit of tweaking before many of the clients can work well. It's just a couple of edits to a config.xml file and a service restart. Anyone stumbling across this with the same problem, I'm too new here to be allowed to post a link. ugh.

Now the Sony player has much nicer transport control over the DLNA mp3 files, including pause, FF and RW. Wish I'd known about this a couple of years ago.


----------



## Riekopo

I just sent this letter to a reviewer on The Wirecutter. Maybe you guys can help answer my questions.



> I recently read your review of the LG BP540 Blu-ray player on The Wirecutter and HD Guru. I'm looking to buy my first Blu-ray player. I would get an Oppo, but they are out of my price range. The LG BP 540 seems to be the best one I can afford. In the HD Guru review you mentioned it sometimes falls behind on jaggies on DVDs, but you didn't mention this on The Wirecutter review.
> 
> Also, you didn't go into detail about the audio capabilities of the player. I don't have a good understanding of that, but I know it can be important. Can the BP540 play high resolution audio? I think that's 24 bit/96Khz. I know that Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio are important. Can the BP540 encode and decode those two formats? Can it output them as multichannel? I think I've read that some players can only output those formats in two channel. Is the player Audio Return Channel compatible? Also, is it possible to turn the WiFi off?
> 
> I currently only have a TV, but I think I will be buying a soundbar. Will I be able to output high quality audio to that soundbar or do I need to buy a player with more outputs to do that?


----------



## brandon727

Looking for a second blu ray player for my bedroom looking at around $100. trying to kill two birds with one stone. Watch blu rays, and stream video(amazon, hulu, etc). The key feature i'm looking for is capable streaming with whatever amazon, hulu call HD don't need 4k streaming. I don't want it to buffer(it will be hooked up via ethernet cable to 30mb connection), i'm not concerned with the look of the player of the ease of use with the browser, not even that concerned with the quailty of the blu ray player as it will be the secondary just relaxing in bed player. don't need wifi, or music player compatibility. 

Will be connected to tv via Dennon Avr.


----------



## Nobrakes2007

*Player Purchase*

Hi,

Looking for a blue ray player to replace my PS3.

Price: $100-$200
3d: Yes
Wifi: not really (have smart tv)
4k Up-scaling: Yes
HDMI 2.0: Yes

What should I get?

Thanks!


----------



## teachsac

Why do you need HDMI 2.0? There are no UHD BD players or content, only scaling. If you are looking for HDMI 2.0, then only the top Pioneer players have it. These BD players will not be upgradable to play UHD.


----------



## Nobrakes2007

teachsac said:


> Why do you need HDMI 2.0? There are no UHD BD players or content, only scaling. If you are looking for HDMI 2.0, then only the top Pioneer players have it. These BD players will not be upgradable to play UHD.


Ah, well there ya go. This is why I like forums....been reading a lot of different stuff on Blu-Ray players and thought that I needed HDMI 2.0 for some reason (appears that it is only on top of the line models for what your saying). So, minus the HDMI 2.0, which players should I be looking at? Also, if I already have a TV which is capable of 4K up scaling, is there a need for a player with does 4k up scaling as well? 

Thanks!


----------



## teachsac

Never a bad idea to see which will scale to UHD better. Both my tv and BD player are Sony s .It's a wash.


----------



## Nobrakes2007

Fair enough.

So what models should I be looking at?


----------



## Selden Ball

Sony, Panasonic and Oppo are the brands most often recommended here. Sony and Panasonic players tend to cost less than $100.
Sony players tend to have better streaming. Panasonic players tend to have more video manipulation options. The Sony BDP-S5200 probably is close to what you want.


----------



## teachsac

Nobrakes2007 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> So what models should I be looking at?


Sorry,

Been in meetings all day at the capitol. Selden is right on track. Sony, Panasonic, and Oppo are the most recommended and reliable. I have all three. Each has its advantages and disadvantages. Sony is probably the best all around player as it is better at DLNA streaming than Panasonic. For DLNA, Oppo supports the most file formats.

S~


----------



## D_B_0673

*looking for Budget BluRay player with good firmware support*

Could anyone recommend a reliable budget BluRay player whose manufacturer has great firmware support for use with tv. I have a theater and projector but generally use that for A list movies., 
thanks, Dan


----------



## BillP

Dan, Sony and Panasonic are the most popular manufacturers here (other than the non-budget Oppo). Check out the dedicated threads and the Sony and Panny websites, and choose a specific model based on the features you want.


----------



## D_B_0673

BillP said:


> Dan, Sony and Panasonic are the most popular manufacturers here (other than the non-budget Oppo). Check out the dedicated threads and the Sony and Panny websites, and choose a specific model based on the features you want.


 
Bill, is Sony good at supplying firmware updates in a timely fashion?
I cannot find that answer reading thru hundreds of pages on the sony thread
I am still using a 7 yr old Pioneer BDP 51 in our theater (state of the art when purchased) and will update that to OPPO when it finally dies. Pioneer was always slow at firmware updates and has about abandoned this player. 
I will get the Sony BDP-S3200 if Sony is good at keeping up with firmware
thanks
dan


----------



## teachsac

I've had no firmware issues with Sony. Oppo, or Panasonic.


----------



## Rich86

D_B_0673 said:


> Bill, is Sony good at supplying firmware updates in a timely fashion?
> I cannot find that answer reading thru hundreds of pages on the sony thread
> I am still using a 7 yr old Pioneer BDP 51 in our theater (state of the art when purchased) and will update that to OPPO when it finally dies. Pioneer was always slow at firmware updates and has about abandoned this player.
> I will get the Sony BDP-S3200 if Sony is good at keeping up with firmware
> thanks
> dan


You might consider whether numerous firmware updates are always a good thing. If numerous updates are needed because the initial firmware is problematic, then maybe a better job on the initial firmware would be better. My Sony & Panasonic players have not had (or needed) a firmware update since mid 2012 and they play everything thrown at them consistently. And I am a bit of a blu-ray addict, so they get a lot of new stuff thrown at them (especially the Sony BDP-S1000ES, as it is our primary player).


----------



## teachsac

Yep. My Denon hasn't had an update in 4 years and plays everything.


S~


----------



## DarinS

Well, I just had to send back my Oppo BDP-103 as it's IR kept screwing up my lighting system (RGB LED strips in a cove). I was still inside the 30 days so I'll be getting my money back. The main reason I went with the Oppo is because I was going to run my PS4 and Uverse receiver through it.

Bad idea. PS4 lagged so bad it was unplayable. The UVerse was okay but my Harmony remote had a hard time getting the Oppo to switch inputs.

Anyway, I'm going to get another stand alone Blu-Ray player (yeah, I know I can do it through the PS4 but I don't like the interface or the need to use the controller to pause, etc and my Harmony to do the volume).

Both my AVR and my projector will upscale to 4k so I guess the Oppo upscaling may have been a little overkill for my system anyhow (at least that is what I'm hoping).

So, in my perfect world, here is what I'd like to be able to do:

Play Blu-Ray
Upscale my DVDs
Have good audio output for Dolby/DTS processing by my reciever
Maybe use an external hard drive to play workout videos I've ripped (get tired of putting in the disc)
Network capable (Netflix/Amazon etc.) but no WiFi needed.

Maybe I'm missing something.

Thanks for the input. 

My system is below.


----------



## hernanu

DarinS said:


> Well, I just had to send back my Oppo BDP-103 as it's IR kept screwing up my lighting system (RGB LED strips in a cove). I was still inside the 30 days so I'll be getting my money back. The main reason I went with the Oppo is because I was going to run my PS4 and Uverse receiver through it.
> 
> Bad idea. PS4 lagged so bad it was unplayable. The UVerse was okay but my Harmony remote had a hard time getting the Oppo to switch inputs.


Playing through the (current) Oppos probably was a bad idea, especially if you're also passing it through an AVR as well. Have to add the panel lag, the AVR lag and the Oppo's lag. 

As to the Harmony, I have a Harmony One for my 103D which has no problem switching the inputs. Not saying you didn't have the issue, just haven't seen it on mine. 



DarinS said:


> Anyway, I'm going to get another stand alone Blu-Ray player (yeah, I know I can do it through the PS4 but I don't like the interface or the need to use the controller to pause, etc and my Harmony to do the volume).


The usually recommended alternatives are Panasonic or Sony. Sony seems to have the better networking, so that my work best for you. 



DarinS said:


> Both my AVR and my projector will upscale to 4k so I guess the Oppo upscaling may have been a little overkill for my system anyhow (at least that is what I'm hoping).


Well, Oppo is the reference for upscaling, so it will be better than an AVR or some other player. Some players are very good in their own right, so you may find that works best. I don't like to rely on devices whose main function is not video to do video.

The best thing to do in my opinion is to try the player and the display, see which you like better. They are more likely to be good at video and let the AVR just pass the signal through. 



DarinS said:


> So, in my perfect world, here is what I'd like to be able to do:
> 
> Play Blu-Ray
> Upscale my DVDs
> Have good audio output for Dolby/DTS processing by my reciever
> Maybe use an external hard drive to play workout videos I've ripped (get tired of putting in the disc)
> Network capable (Netflix/Amazon etc.) but no WiFi needed.


I think the latest Sony or Panasonic players will do right by you. Just bitstream to your receiver for the lossless sound. 



DarinS said:


> Maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> Thanks for the input.
> 
> My system is below.


Not missing anything, every setup is different and I think you can get very good results with these other players.


----------



## 80sGuy

DarinS said:


> Well, I just had to send back my Oppo BDP-103 as it's IR kept screwing up my lighting system (RGB LED strips in a cove). I was still inside the 30 days so I'll be getting my money back. The main reason I went with the Oppo is because I was going to run my PS4 and Uverse receiver through it.
> 
> Bad idea. PS4 lagged so bad it was unplayable. The UVerse was okay but my Harmony remote had a hard time getting the Oppo to switch inputs.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to get another stand alone Blu-Ray player (yeah, I know I can do it through the PS4 but I don't like the interface or the need to use the controller to pause, etc and my Harmony to do the volume).
> 
> Both my AVR and my projector will upscale to 4k so I guess the Oppo upscaling may have been a little overkill for my system anyhow (at least that is what I'm hoping).
> 
> So, in my perfect world, here is what I'd like to be able to do:
> 
> Play Blu-Ray
> Upscale my DVDs
> Have good audio output for Dolby/DTS processing by my reciever
> Maybe use an external hard drive to play workout videos I've ripped (get tired of putting in the disc)
> Network capable (Netflix/Amazon etc.) but no WiFi needed.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> Thanks for the input.
> 
> My system is below.


That sucks. Why did you want to hook the others to the Oppo, was it a Darbee version? I too find myself playing more of my backups than inserting actual discs and has developed this lingering thought whether this expensive player is worth it for the purpose. My WDTV Live Hub 1TB can do the same - plus with more file type playback. I have a couple more days to decide. Not sure if they count the day I ordered or the actual day received. What was the procedure/lost? Only pay return shipping? I really love the unit. It is rock-solid and quality built.


----------



## DarinS

Pretty straight forward. Called and got an RA number and a UPS shipping label. I took it to the UPS store and now simply awaiting credit.

Also, thanks, Hernanu for the input.


----------



## DarinS

After a little research, think the Sony BDP-S6200 would serve my purposes? I did see one thing that said you could stream MP4 but not sure if you can play MP4 off of a thumb drive which would be nice.


----------



## Richie Rich

*Why OPPO?*

Ok...not current on all the technological advancement in the AV world just updated all my system. Wondering what the buzz is about with OPPO? Features and benefits over other Blue-Ray players? Thanks in advance.


----------



## wmcclain

Richie Rich said:


> Ok...not current on all the technological advancement in the AV world just updated all my system. Wondering what the buzz is about with OPPO? Features and benefits over other Blue-Ray players? Thanks in advance.


It's a big topic and the answer depends on what interests you. I recently answered a similar query here.

-Bill


----------



## audiostar88

Test the Pioneer Elite better then oppo.


----------



## 80sGuy

Does it stream Netflix and Vudu? If no then it is a dud. Pioneers (especially Elite) are nice but they are far from an Oppo.


audiostar88 said:


> Test the Pioneer Elite better then oppo.


----------



## audiostar88

Depending on what u need they are different cd and bluray and dvd upscaling are better on Pioneer it weight 2 times more has zero signal kabel.
Better dac for streaming music movies from NAS disk etc. 
The only advantage the oppo has is 7.1 analog out if u need that and more network apps like Netflix.. 
Have tested the bdp85 vs 103D next to each other.


----------



## Stevetd

I'm going to throw my BRP request out here. Let me preface by saying I do streaming from a NAS or by popular internet services for 99% of video viewing. I need something for the occasional use of a physical disc. My wants/needs for me are:



Small form factor (pretty important)
Reasonable quality/Reputable name brand
Tray loading preferred
Bit streaming of HD audio capable
3D capable
HDMI connection is all that's needed
WiFi not needed
Apps (Netflix etc) not needed
Up-scaling not needed
4K not needed
$100 or less

I think that covers it.

Thanks!


----------



## NightForce

Thoughts between the Elite BDP-85FD to an Oppo BDP-103D. Neighbor loves his Oppo, I already have an Elite AVr and like the app to control it and the BDP. I don't care about streaming, Netflix, etc. This will be primarily for movies (played with a disc) and rare CD audio for parties 2-3x a year. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## mdavej

Stevetd said:


> I'm going to throw my BRP request out here. Let me preface by saying I do streaming from a NAS or by popular internet services for 99% of video viewing. I need something for the occasional use of a physical disc. My wants/needs for me are:
> 
> 
> 
> Small form factor (pretty important)
> Reasonable quality/Reputable name brand
> Tray loading preferred
> Bit streaming of HD audio capable
> 3D capable
> HDMI connection is all that's needed
> WiFi not needed
> Apps (Netflix etc) not needed
> Up-scaling not needed
> 4K not needed
> $100 or less
> 
> I think that covers it.
> 
> Thanks!


Sony 5200 or upcoming 5500. 10.5x1.75x8. There are smaller players out there which would work ok as long as you never use the apps, like the Toshiba BDX-3500, for example, 2.5" narrower than Sony. Plays discs fine, but has the worst apps I've ever seen, completely unusable.


----------



## SSPOSEIDON

*Blu-Ray player that reads MKV files with options to change subtitle size or style?*

I know there are many Blu-ray and DVD players (with custom firmware or without) that will read avi/divx files and allow one to A) change the size or the font and/or B) add a black outline to the .srt or other external subtitles attached to said files...

My question is whether there any Blu-ray players from the past 4 or 5 years that provide either of these same subtitle rendering options for the subs attached or found within MKV files (again, with or without custom firmware). All of the ones I have used or read about seem to have one default size (which in almost all cases is far too small when viewed on a TV). I know there are various media players that have these options, but I am trying to find a stand alone blu-ray player that might at least have this ability to change at least the size of the subs (i.e small, medium, large). I know that Philips and Oppo blu-ray players have the option to shift the position of the subs on the screen, but still in search of a player that has an option to change the size of the .srt sub file to a larger size, or as its default, has a larger than normal size for the subs.

Any help on this greatly appreciated!


----------



## wmcclain

SSPOSEIDON said:


> I know that Philips and Oppo blu-ray players have the option to shift the position of the subs


Welcome to AVSForum. 

The current OPPOs added additional controls to resize and change the color of text subtitles like SRT, but I'm forgetting how much was actually implemented. You might query OPPO customer support, or I'll run some tests if you can't find the info elsewhere.

-Bill


----------



## atvmxr

For a samsung f8500 tv, which can convert 2d to 3d, do I need a 3d Brp? 


It's a plasma tv, will I get any improvement in picture quality or etc from a brp That up scales to 4k?


Feel free to point me to any threads I may have missed, I'm sure this has been asked many times...


----------



## Selden Ball

atvmxr said:


> For a samsung f8500 tv, which can convert 2d to 3d, do I need a 3d Brp?


If you want to watch movies that are natively 3D, then you need a 3D player.


> It's a plasma tv, will I get any improvement in picture quality or etc from a brp That up scales to 4k?


None whatsoever, since it's a 1080p TV. Players which upscale to 4K sometimes can provide better upscaling than some 4K TVs, but that particular feature can't be used with 1080p displays. Of course, such players often include other desirable features, like better startup performance, but that's a separate issue.


----------



## CRFTony

I'm looking for a BD player to replace my PS3. I want a player that does a great job of upscaling DVDs and which can be made region free. I'm looking to spend no more than $200 if possible. I've been looking at the Sony BDP-S3200 but was wondering if there are better options out there. Thanks!


----------



## Erik Westlund

I'm looking for a blue ray player that has dual HDMI outputs 3d capable for discs and online content and no Netflix issues.
There seems to be very few reviews on 3d players that serve the best Netflix service.
I have tried my luck over the past few years with a Panasonic DMP BD 655 unit and a LG BP 330 with staying signed in problems with Netflix.
Now that I have a 3D tv. I would like to find a new replacement suitable for netflix and dual HDMI outputs for best sound and picture. Also a suitable unit that does not have Netflix issues.
The Oppo 103 is my favorite however it is not my best choice for the expense. Hoping to find a unit that has these features for a lot less. I know that there are units out there for less than $100 but simply do not have the dual HDMI outputs or trust the reliability for Netflix.


----------



## mdavej

Erik Westlund said:


> ...dual HDMI outputs for best sound and picture...


I don't understand this statement. Dual outputs would have zero affect on the sound or picture quality unless your AVR incapable of passing a 3D signal. What model AVR do you have?

Anyway, you're not going to find dual HDMI for that price unless you buy a really old, used player. But if you do that, the Netflix app will be terrible. I think you'd be better off getting a cheap, current player and upgrade your AVR (assuming it can't do 3D).


----------



## mdavej

CRFTony said:


> I'm looking for a BD player to replace my PS3. I want a player that does a great job of upscaling DVDs and which can be made region free. I'm looking to spend no more than $200 if possible. I've been looking at the Sony BDP-S3200 but was wondering if there are better options out there. Thanks!


The PS3 doesn't do a great job of upscaling DVD and neither does any other Sony player. To go from average upscaling to slightly above average for under $200, look at Panasonic. They can also be made region free with a very expensive hacked firmware. Sony needs a hardware mod which is a bit cheaper. An old Insignia player can be made region free with a simple remote hack.


----------



## Erik Westlund

mdavej said:


> I don't understand this statement. Dual outputs would have zero affect on the sound or picture quality unless your AVR incapable of passing a 3D signal. What model AVR do you have?
> 
> Anyway, you're not going to find dual HDMI for that price unless you buy a really old, used player. But if you do that, the Netflix app will be terrible. I think you'd be better off getting a cheap, current player and upgrade your AVR (assuming it can't do 3D).


For the sake of simplifying my post earlier, I didn't include more details. ...yes. Your right. I could replace my expensive receiver. But that doesnt make much sense to me versus finding a cheaper blu ray player. I have a nice onkyo with DTS master but not capable of 3D pass thru... There's gotta be a player more than $100 and less than 500 for the these features.


----------



## CRFTony

mdavej said:


> The PS3 doesn't do a great job of upscaling DVD and neither does any other Sony player. To go from average upscaling to slightly above average for under $200, look at Panasonic. They can also be made region free with a very expensive hacked firmware. Sony needs a hardware mod which is a bit cheaper. An old Insignia player can be made region free with a simple remote hack.


Thanks for the tip on Panasonics and the info. If I increased my budget to about $300 would that gain me a discernible advantage or would I need to go for the more expensive Oppos to see a real difference?


----------



## g.costanza

*Need player for USB movies in MKV/MP4/WMV playback*

My Samsung TV's play the movie files from my HDD, but can stutter occasionally. My Panasonic blu Ray player plays MP4's smoothly but doesn't support WMV. My Media>something< ATSC tuner accepts the files via USB but drops frames very badly. Hoping you find a blu Ray player for $100 or less as a media player only. I need smooth reliable playback of 1080p MKV/MP4/WMV from USB connected WD PASSPORT 2TB HDD. Any suggestions? I also tried a highly rated Micca Speck media player from Amazon but it was awful!!! Prefer to stick with major brand player with remote. Thanks!!!


----------



## recorder

Erik Westlund said:


> For the sake of simplifying my post earlier, I didn't include more details. ...yes. Your right. I could replace my expensive receiver. But that doesnt make much sense to me versus finding a cheaper blu ray player. I have a nice onkyo with DTS master but not capable of 3D pass thru... There's gotta be a player more than $100 and less than 500 for the these features.


This is my choice:
http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMP...qid=1422949505&sr=8-3-spell&keywords=bdpt+330


----------



## racprops

*Looking for a Good BR PLayer..*

OK I tried to work through the Help me choose a New DVD player..OMG there are 17628 Posts… so it is old and it is big and I cannot read it to find out what I want to know..sorry.

My 2 year old Sony is crapping out so I need one tomorrow.

OK Here is my set of questions:

I want a 3D player…

I want it to upscale, 1080 and 4K. Will the 4K help with the pictures on a 1080 Projector or just be a waste of time?? I know I got a slightly better recording on a 480 DVD fed a 1080 pictures so think it might help a little …but I fear it is too much out line to work. 

As I do hope to get a 4 K system soon figure I might have use of the updscaler but it seems the TV all have it too and wonder if a DVD upscaler will get in the way?

I want Netflix and all the others.

I would like a faster loading unit, the Old DVDs did not need a ½ hour head start…

What is the best with the above and gives good service should it crap out..(Epson over nights a fresh projector when theirs fail, free..and pay for the return shipping)

Thanks in advance

Rich


----------



## BillP

Sorry, but the mods are just going to move this to the Help Me Choose a Player thread. You don't have to read the whole thread - you just post your query at the end of the thread and others will answer.
You need a 4K display for 4K upscaling to work (it won't work at all with a 1080p projector). If you think you might buy a 4K display down the road, then it makes sense to get a player that upscales to 4K, but you won't know until you compare them whether the player or the future display does a better job at upscaling. Sony and Panasonic are the most popular players here, along with Oppo (which is more expensive).


----------



## racprops

Which is why there is 17,000 posts...

OK..I have a Sony and it has been a POS for the past year..

So I guess I will look into a Panasonic 

Thanks.

Rich


----------



## mdavej

racprops said:


> Which is why there is 17,000 posts...
> 
> OK..I have a Sony and it has been a POS for the past year..
> 
> So I guess I will look into a Panasonic
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Rich


Panasonic is about the same as Sony, plus the apps are littered with ads. For higher quality, reliability, and service, you should look at Oppo.

If your Sony crapped out in just 2 years, sounds like it may just need a good cleaning (hub and laser lens).


----------



## racprops

Thanks I read a review on a Panasonic on Amerzon that complained about the ads and how he had to pay for the shipping to get it repaired...

Never even heard of Oppo?

My problem is the damn handshake, it is getting my TV and projector to lock onto one another...once they do it plays AOK.

Rich


----------



## Selden Ball

racprops said:


> Thanks I read a review on a Panasonic on Amerzon that complained about the ads and how he had to pay for the shipping to get it repaired...
> 
> Never even heard of Oppo?
> 
> My problem is the damn handshake, it is getting my TV and projector to lock onto one another...once they do it plays AOK.
> 
> Rich


Oppo is an internet seller of high quality universal Blu-ray players, costing between $500 and $1600.

One way to avoid most of the handshaking is to set the player to a fixed output resolution like 1080p. It'll probably still re-sync when switching between 60 fps and 24 fps, though. Also, make sure that "deep color" is disabled and that the color setting is YCbCr 4:2:2 not 4:4:4 or RGB. That pair of settings reduces the bitrate somewhat, making HDMI connections more reliable.


----------



## de8212

Returned my Sony BDPS2200 I got for christmas because it would only play for a minute or two (I tried a video via usb, amazon video, and pandora) and then it would let out a loud screech and go to a black screen. Only power toggling would get it to go back to a menu but then it would just do the same thing again.

I was thinking of the BDPS3200 because I'd rather have a wired connection. But since the 2200 was a dud it's got me a bit leery of SOny. I know alot of folks recommended it here. 
My only "must haves" are wired ethernet, a usb port with the ability to watch mp4/mkv/etc. Amazon prime, pandora. 
Unfortunately I have to get this at walmart and do not want to spend more than $100. 

Another thing I am interested in. A guy at work has a samsung phone and a samsung blu ray player (older model) and he can watch videos from his phone on his blu ray player. It's not screen mirroring. I actually tried screen mirroring with the short time I had my sony 2200 and it was not very fluid. Might have been due to wireless??? This makes me kinda want a samsung but they don't seem to be well received here.


----------



## Fastfred711

My first post here and need a bit of help.  Need a Blue Ray 3D 4K player? Not sure of what to buy as I just got the Samsung UN55HU9000 55" 9000 Series 4K Ultra HD (for the bedroom) which has has upscaling built into the TV. Don't want to go to a store and have a salesman just try to sell me anything with his BS. Thanks and looking forward to your responses. As for price don't have to be the cheap ones either.


----------



## Selden Ball

Fastfred711 said:


> My first post here and need a bit of help.  Need a Blue Ray 3D 4K player? Not sure of what to buy as I just got the Samsung UN55HU9000 55" 9000 Series 4K Ultra HD (for the bedroom) which has has upscaling built into the TV. Don't want to go to a store and have a salesman just try to sell me anything with his BS. Thanks and looking forward to your responses. As for price don't have to be the cheap ones either.


Sony BDP-S5200 or S6200 probably would be appropriate. They cost in the vicinity of $100.

4K Blu-ray players, that is, players which play discs which contain native 4K material, do not yet exist. 4K players are expected to be available in Fall, 2015.

Some current BD players, including the Sony players mentioned above, can upscale 1080p material to 4K, though. Some players can upscale better than some TVs. You'd have to compare them to find out for sure, though.


----------



## InfinityBob

I use an Oppo 93 with the analogue out to receive the same sound field as with an HDMI AV receiver, using my old Denon 4802, which was built very well. On older DVDs, I use the old coaxial cable. It has served me well since 2012.


I sold my Sony 999ES, after fourteen years of reliable use, mainly because fewer HDTVs have more than one component input, and I see improvement with the HDMI for video.


I am looking for something like the Oppo, before they had 3D, which I will never use. I had seen a few sell for less, but still sell for more than I wanted to spend.


I also know Cambridge made a pre-3D player, and seen one sell for less than $300. If I could find any player with the analogue outputs, it seems the audio would suffice. What I do not want is to buy one that will fail in a few years.


----------



## drunkpenguin

*Players with Vertical Stetch and Sub title shift?*

I posted this in the CIH forum, but I'm not getting a lot of activity there. I have an Oppo 83 which is having problems playing new blurays such as John Wick. They experience audio drop outs and Oppo's solution is to chose dolby digital instead of DTS. It sound's like many blurays from now on will be put out with this new issue that effects the Oppo. Oppo has newer models which apparently work fine but I spent over 400 dollars on a refurb 3 years ago and I don't really wanna give them any more money. What other players should I be looking at?


----------



## teachsac

Best bet would be Oppo. You might check out those model threads.


----------



## drunkpenguin

Thanks AVS for burying my thread somewhere that I likely won't get the quick answers I was hoping for.


I won't buy OPPO again. I feel that I've been ripped off. Any other options? I see Marantz has one for about 2 grand. I'll buy that one before I give OPPO any more cash.

Any other options?


----------



## 80sGuy

^^There are many choice, starting with the Yamaha model, and down from this page...
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-Q0r3vOYSH49/g_279850/Blu-ray-Disc-Players.html
But I still think the Oppo BDP-103 (non-Darbee) is still a good deal due to its 'heft' and excellent build quality.


----------



## InfinityBob

80sGuy said:


> ^^There are many choice, starting with the Yamaha model, and down from this page...
> http://www.crutchfield.com/S-Q0r3vOYSH49/g_279850/Blu-ray-Disc-Players.html
> But I still think the Oppo BDP-103 (non-Darbee) is still a good deal due to its 'heft' and excellent build quality.


I agree, having the older model 93, and hooked with analogue, it plays fine. I use the Oppo only for blu-rays and I think it true, I buy about 20 a month. I also pick up old DVDs and play those too. 

I feel I was lucky having my Sony 999ES last 15 years and still works fine. Sold it and I would not be surprised if it lasts many more years, it seems it was made very well.

One think most do, which I will not do is hook it to the net.

I do want to stream now and will buy a less player for that puirpose. Then if it goes out, I am out just a few bucks.

I might sell the Oppo in a few years, as they seem to hold value well. I would then buy a new one. I like Oppo for the video and audio quality.

Speaking about audio quality, the mccormack udp 1 I had had a better stereo sound, but with no HDMI for TV, I figured I was better off selling it and got a fair price. Nice machine, but mainly best as stereo CD.SACD 
It will last the new owner many more years, I do not know? I would not sell it if I thought it was going out, but it never had any issues. 

One thing I liked about Sony player, if distracted, it would back up to the beginning, whereas the Oppo, I have to go back a bit at a time


----------



## drunkpenguin

Maybe I wasn't clear. I need vertical stretch for a constant image height setup. I also need the ability to shift sub-titles up. Surely Oppo is not the only one that can do this?


----------



## Fastfred711

Thank you.


----------



## audiostar88

drunkpenguin said:


> Thanks AVS for burying my thread somewhere that I likely won't get the quick answers I was hoping for.
> 
> 
> I won't buy OPPO again. I feel that I've been ripped off. Any other options? I see Marantz has one for about 2 grand. I'll buy that one before I give OPPO any more cash.
> 
> Any other options?


Try the new pioneer elite players.


----------



## teachsac

drunkpenguin said:


> Maybe I wasn't clear. I need vertical stretch for a constant image height setup. I also need the ability to shift sub-titles up. Surely Oppo is not the only one that can do this?


You might try the Pioneer thread. I saw nothing in the Marantz OM to indicate it did either Stretch for CIH, or subtitle shift. You might want to ask in the Marantz and Denon threads if that is a feature. Most users at this price and feature range opt for Oppo.

S~


----------



## skeeder

Okay, I've been poking around on the forum for a Bluray player, but in all honesty, I still have 3 in my cart at amazon.

Here is what I need:
HDMI out for video.
Optical/Coaxial/Analog out for sound (since my AVR predates HDMI)
I really want a player that can decode the HD tracks and send the 2.0 through the above sound output for my AVR since I won't be replacing my AVR for quite a while.
Under or equal to $100 is *vastly *preferred.
Good build quality.
Would Like 3d to play with.

I don't need apps, or internet, I want a dumb unit, but that doesn't seem to happen anymore. I want a great picture to be on my F8500, and Great sound out of my B&W's, the rest is all optional.


----------



## mdavej

skeeder said:


> Okay, I've been poking around on the forum for a Bluray player, but in all honesty, I still have 3 in my cart at amazon.
> 
> Here is what I need:
> HDMI out for video.
> Optical/Coaxial/Analog out for sound (since my AVR predates HDMI)
> I really want a player that can decode the HD tracks and send the 2.0 through the above sound output for my AVR since I won't be replacing my AVR for quite a while.
> Under or equal to $100 is *vastly *preferred.
> Good build quality.
> Would Like 3d to play with.
> 
> I don't need apps, or internet, I want a dumb unit, but that doesn't seem to happen anymore. I want a great picture to be on my F8500, and Great sound out of my B&W's, the rest is all optional.


Sony 5200, 75 bucks. Ignore the apps. I assume the slashes in Optical/Coax/Analog mean OR. Sony has coax. Panasonic has optical. Others in that price range aren't worth buying.


----------



## skeeder

mdavej said:


> Sony 5200, 75 bucks. Ignore the apps. I assume the slashes in Optical/Coax/Analog mean OR. Sony has coax. Panasonic has optical. Others in that price range aren't worth buying.


It outputs HD via PCM via Coax?


----------



## vlad335

drunkpenguin said:


> I posted this in the CIH forum, but I'm not getting a lot of activity there. I have an Oppo 83 which is having problems playing new blurays such as John Wick. They experience audio drop outs and Oppo's solution is to chose dolby digital instead of DTS. It sound's like many blurays from now on will be put out with this new issue that effects the Oppo. Oppo has newer models which apparently work fine but I spent over 400 dollars on a refurb 3 years ago and I don't really wanna give them any more money. What other players should I be looking at?


That sucks. I have an Oppo BDP-80 and watched John Wick last night in DTS and it played it perfectly. Actually my player has been handling every new bluray I have thrown at it. Something is not right as the 83 was a higher grade and later model than mine if I remember correctly.


----------



## mdavej

skeeder said:


> It outputs HD via PCM via Coax?


I could be wrong, but my understanding is all players can downmix HD to 2.0 over optical/coax. No player will output any HD over optical/coax at all unless it's downmixed. Most people with optical/coax just bitstream lossy DD and DTS. Virtually no audible difference between that and lossless according to blind tests. Have you read anything different?


----------



## skeeder

mdavej said:


> I could be wrong, but my understanding is all players can downmix HD to 2.0 over optical/coax. No player will output any HD over optical/coax at all unless it's downmixed. Most people with optical/coax just bitstream lossy DD and DTS. Virtually no audible difference between that and lossless according to blind tests. Have you read anything different?


I read that optical does have the bandwidth to do so, but just in 2.0 since bandwidth becomes an issue.


----------



## mdavej

skeeder said:


> I read that optical does have the bandwidth to do so, but just in 2.0 since bandwidth becomes an issue.


Agreed. I don't know of any players that won't output lossless 2.0 over optical/coax. But if you really have 5.1 speakers, I think you'll have a better overall experience bitstreaming the lossy 5.1 tracks.


----------



## drunkpenguin

Well I broke down and ordered one of Oppos new players. The 103D with darbee. We'll see how it goes. On my 83 I have never been able to use PCM as the audio distorts. I may have had a lemon I don't know cause eveybody else says theirs works fine. So I use bitstream, but Oppo says newer bluray movies that have atmos surround can only be played in pcm which I cannot do. My issue may be unique, but in any case I've got an upgrade coming.


----------



## Selden Ball

drunkpenguin said:


> Well I broke down and ordered one of Oppos new players. The 103D with darbee. We'll see how it goes. On my 83 I have never been able to use PCM as the audio distorts. I may have had a lemon I don't know cause eveybody else says theirs works fine. So I use bitstream, but Oppo says newer bluray movies that have atmos surround can only be played in pcm which I cannot do. My issue may be unique, but in any case I've got an upgrade coming.


Sorry, but you have that reversed. To hear the full Atmos sound, the audio has to be bitstreamed. Atmos objects are defined using metadata which is discarded if the BD player decodes the soundtrack into LPCM.

Older Oppo players have problems with a feature called Seamless Branching, which might be what you're thinking about.


----------



## drunkpenguin

You are correct it's the seemless branching thing. I'm not even trying to use atmos, but I guess John Wick doesn't play on this player with bitstream so they say go to LPCM which as I said doesn't work on my player for some odd reason. I have this feeling John Wick is the first of many that will encounter problems so I'm upgrading before it becomes a big mess.


----------



## bgtighe23

*Blu Ray player from PS3*

A simple question I couldn't seem to find. I've been searching here and there, but can't seem to find the exact answer I'm looking for.

I have a Denon X4000 receiver and a PS3 (for blu rays)

I want to purchase a blu ray player so it will consume less power, and because I just want to I suppose 

If I get a basic Sony or Samsung player off of amazon (or another if one is preferred)
Sony: http://www.amazon.com/Sony-BDPS3200...qid=1423250065&sr=1-1&keywords=blu+ray+player
Samsung: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EUY59Z8/ref=psdc_3213025011_t2_B00HPMCO4Q 

should I use a HDMI cable or coaxial? I am just curious as to which unit, the blu ray player or the Denon x4000, I should let decode audio/video to produce the best quality. Or just simply keep the PS3.


----------



## DavidK442

bgtighe23 said:


> A simple question I couldn't seem to find. I've been searching here and there, but can't seem to find the exact answer I'm looking for.
> 
> I have a Denon X4000 receiver and a PS3 (for blu rays)
> 
> I want to purchase a blu ray player so it will consume less power, and because I just want to I suppose
> 
> If I get a basic Sony or Samsung player off of amazon (or another if one is preferred)
> Sony: http://www.amazon.com/Sony-BDPS3200...qid=1423250065&sr=1-1&keywords=blu+ray+player
> Samsung: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EUY59Z8/ref=psdc_3213025011_t2_B00HPMCO4Q
> 
> should I use a HDMI cable or coaxial? I am just curious as to which unit, the blu ray player or the Denon x4000, I should let decode audio/video to produce the best quality. Or just simply keep the PS3.



HDMI is the better connection. Coaxial will not pass HD audio.
I believe you can output the signal from the Bluray player as either decoded or bitstream which would be decoded by the receiver. I don't know that there would be any noticeable difference.


As an aside, I bought that cheap Sony at Christmas for my son. It functions OK as a Bluray player but is a sluggish pig with Netflix compared to the PS3.


----------



## bgtighe23

DavidK442 said:


> HDMI is the better connection. Coaxial will not pass HD audio.
> I believe you can output the signal from the Bluray player as either decoded or bitstream which would be decoded by the receiver. I don't know that there would be any noticeable difference.
> 
> 
> As an aside, I bought that cheap Sony at Christmas for my son. It functions OK as a Bluray player but is a sluggish pig with Netflix compared to the PS3.


I'm just trying to use the reader on the PS3 less also. Let's face it, it's starting to become old. I haven't noticed any problems yet, but I haven't abused it that much 

I don't care too much about streaming because I have an apple TV


----------



## Selden Ball

DavidK442 said:


> HDMI is the better connection. Coaxial will not pass HD audio.
> I believe you can output the signal from the Bluray player as either decoded or bitstream which would be decoded by the receiver. I don't know that there would be any noticeable difference.


 There are two very noticeable differences:

1) Current Sony BDPs can only decode into 2 channel LPCM. They're saving pennies by not licensing multichannel decoders from Dolby & DTS.
2) The new Dolby and DTS 3D audio encodings (Dolby Atmos and DTS:X) require the audio to be bitstreamed. The Dolby & DTS metadata describing their audio objects is lost when the audio is decoded into LPCM.


----------



## justthinking

What would advantage be for Oppo BDP-103D or 105D compare to something like Sony BDP-S5200 if a top of the line receiver is entered into the equation?

I mean, I know Oppo has a lot more features such as 4K Upscaling, 2D to 3D, dual HDMI, SACD/DSD support, USB DAC and really good analog output section,
But it seems like top of the line AVR has catched up to Oppo in term of features and it offers more such as Dolby Atoms and Audyssey XT32 and some.

So in this type of situation, what other factor or reasoning would there be to go with Oppo instead of cheaper blu-ray player?


----------



## racprops

Just a little follow up: 

As the current batch of around $100.00 BR Players are no improvement, I tried getting a ROKU streaming unit to get NetFlix because of a feature of the Sony’s way of playing Netflix was so bad and had a lot of dropping the programs, but found two (and only two) features of the Sony I was finding is not currently useable when watching Netflix on line (Unbelievable, but true ,on line Netflix does not include them…on line has everything else better..better fast forward and back winding, better picture.)

BUT Netflix on line lacks my 500# list, being able to go right from oldest to newer OR LEFT newest to oldest..and even more important a full showing of icons pictures of my JUST WATCHED and again some 100 or 200 of them.. on line demands using a TEXT list…

Called Netflix and was told they MIGHT add these two (two year old Sony Features) IF enough people ask for it.

BUT I was also told that many players had these features and so did other DEVICES too!!

Asked what other devices had those features and was told I might like the ROKU streaming system.

So I got one.

OMG have anyone tried one of these little devices?? It is like getting cable or better C-Band satellite for the first time..there is SO MUCH programing..much of it in 1080..TONS of other movies and old TV shows…

IT is like NetFlix on Steroids times some 100!!

Problem solved with part of the Sony’s crappy performance, at lease for the streaming part..with spades…

Would be throwing the Sony away BUT for one feature..darn thing Does upscale DVDs from 480 to something around 720 and we can see the inprovment change..and so far playing 480 DVDs in Power DVD 14 does NOT improve the play back, even makes it worst… 

Tried IOGear’s little video upscaler enhancement and 2D to 3D upscaler and it was crap…

So is there a computer program based upscaler?? 

As for all other playbacks..I now run my Computer DVR directly to my Epson Projector via SVGA Cable..great picture. 

I am running my main personal computer to the projector by HDMI and it also has great picture. 

Older play back systems (VHS to a DVR with component output) via component for both any older VHA tapes and 480 RAM Disk recordings. 

And sadly still running the Sony by HDMI though a mechanical switch to two playback devices a TV and projector and then the Sony and personal computer feeds by an electronic HDMI switcher to the projector, which now has a ROKU unit on it as well… 

And sadly currently running a ROKU streaming stick though a HDMI audio breakout box to get audio out to my surround sound system..(projector unlike most TV do not include an audio output only built in speakers which DO not workat all well…)note looking for the ROKU 3 box at a good price as it includes an audio breakout… 

So until I can get a good under $3000.00 4K LED or Laser lighted Projector..this is it for now.

Rich


----------



## drunkpenguin

I have a Roku on every tv in the house. They are freakin awesome! We even play games on ours!


----------



## wmcclain

justthinking said:


> So in this type of situation, what other factor or reasoning would there be to go with Oppo instead of cheaper blu-ray player?


It also has HDMI inputs and SMB networking, and is a DLNA renderer as well as a client. 

If you don't need it's features, then the value of the OPPO is considerably reduced for you. 

The build quality is good and OPPO continues to service the first DVD player they made, at a reasonable fixed price for out-of-warranty repairs. A two-year warranty is standard now. 

If players with the features you need are cheap enough to be disposable, then the above is less important, too.

-Bill


----------



## 80sGuy

Bought the Roku 3, and then the Oppo 103D shortly thereafter. Both have the same Netflix apps except with the Oppo, I can play it with Darbee Visual Presence and stream DLNA. The Roku is a neat little device but DLNA is horrible. I almost returned the little sucker but ended up keeping it because of the plethora of apps (which I probably never utilize) and I can take it along with me while traveling. 


racprops said:


> Just a little follow up:
> 
> As the current batch of around $100.00 BR Players are no improvement, I tried getting a ROKU streaming unit to get NetFlix because of a feature of the Sony’s way of playing Netflix was so bad and had a lot of dropping the programs, but found two (and only two) features of the Sony I was finding is not currently useable when watching Netflix on line (Unbelievable, but true ,on line Netflix does not include them…on line has everything else better..better fast forward and back winding, better picture.)
> 
> BUT Netflix on line lacks my 500# list, being able to go right from oldest to newer OR LEFT newest to oldest..and even more important a full showing of icons pictures of my JUST WATCHED and again some 100 or 200 of them.. on line demands using a TEXT list…
> 
> Called Netflix and was told they MIGHT add these two (two year old Sony Features) IF enough people ask for it.
> 
> BUT I was also told that many players had these features and so did other DEVICES too!!
> 
> Asked what other devices had those features and was told I might like the ROKU streaming system.
> 
> So I got one.
> 
> OMG have anyone tried one of these little devices?? It is like getting cable or better C-Band satellite for the first time..there is SO MUCH programing..much of it in 1080..TONS of other movies and old TV shows…
> 
> IT is like NetFlix on Steroids times some 100!!
> 
> Problem solved with part of the Sony’s crappy performance, at lease for the streaming part..with spades…
> 
> Would be throwing the Sony away BUT for one feature..darn thing Does upscale DVDs from 480 to something around 720 and we can see the inprovment change..and so far playing 480 DVDs in Power DVD 14 does NOT improve the play back, even makes it worst…
> 
> Tried IOGear’s little video upscaler enhancement and 2D to 3D upscaler and it was crap…
> 
> So is there a computer program based upscaler??
> 
> As for all other playbacks..I now run my Computer DVR directly to my Epson Projector via SVGA Cable..great picture.
> 
> I am running my main personal computer to the projector by HDMI and it also has great picture.
> 
> Older play back systems (VHS to a DVR with component output) via component for both any older VHA tapes and 480 RAM Disk recordings.
> 
> And sadly still running the Sony by HDMI though a mechanical switch to two playback devices a TV and projector and then the Sony and personal computer feeds by an electronic HDMI switcher to the projector, which now has a ROKU unit on it as well…
> 
> And sadly currently running a ROKU streaming stick though a HDMI audio breakout box to get audio out to my surround sound system..(projector unlike most TV do not include an audio output only built in speakers which DO not workat all well…)note looking for the ROKU 3 box at a good price as it includes an audio breakout…
> 
> So until I can get a good under $3000.00 4K LED or Laser lighted Projector..this is it for now.
> 
> Rich


----------



## drunkpenguin

We only use rokus in the living room and bedrooms. The theater is bluray only. Cbs has a decent streaming news channel now so as of 6 months ago we no longer pay for satelite or cable.


----------



## Jim McC

I've never had a Roku. Don't a lot of the channels require a subscription?


----------



## 80sGuy

Some do; like Netflix, Hulu Plus, Vudu, etc..., other generics are free but doesn't offer much.


----------



## racprops

Well the honeymoon is over for me:

Complaint call made..

This is my official complaint LETTER: (sent to Roku)


I am very disappointed with a bunch of channels flying a false flag, some group or company called Inspirational TV is starting a bunch of channels with NO PROGRAMMING AT ALL…stuff like (oh boy am I burned up over this one) Classic Science Fiction TV Shows..I was so excited to see that and when opened it and saw the Sky Flash rocket ship from the 1954 TV Flash Gordon only to find NOTHING ONLY ONE PICTURE..

And I found a ½ dozen more by these AHoles..

Next is the bait and switch channels, sucker you in with so called free movies…even make you watch a couple of commercials then offer to play BUT NO GO, IT KEEPS FAILLING TO LOAD AND RUN THE MOVIE..they keep saying you can watch it without commercials for ONLY $1.99…

That is called BAIT and SWITCH…

You can find all of these bad channels by looking at the ones I removed and rated I HATED IT.

I know you like to brag about having 2000 channels BUT if 1900 of them are not interesting and of the 100 left 30 are crap ripoffs then you down to piss poor numbers…

Then there are some really program light channels with about 10/ 20 movies or programs..at least they have something.

This last part is a needed app it would be nice if there was system to log the channel and movie/program I want to watch or have started so that later I can call up this list and go back and watch these programs..even with 50 channels it is hard to remember where I left that last thing I wanted to watch. 

Also only Roko 1 has audio out puts a lot of us are using projectors and need a in sync audio out to our surround sound systems…I think a Roku 3.5 with audio out would be a good idea.

Rich


----------



## racprops

All in all, still not a bad device for receiving the majors like NetFlix and the others...

It did indeed deliver one of the major features I wanted with Netflix that was on the damned Sony and for some reason missing with their on line service. 

So for $50.00 I am still happy.

Now if I could find some upscaling software that will run on my computer with DVD play back I could really throw the Sony..tried watching Third Rock from the Sun, a good 420 DVD on my computer with Power DVD14 and it was not as clean as with the Sony BR Player..the upscalling really does improve the picture.

Rich


----------



## drunkpenguin

Roku has audio out over hdmi. Use your avr as a video switcher. I agree that most of roku channels are garbage, but between netflix, hulu, and amazon prime. I'm golden! I don't miss traditional tv at all. I especially don't miss paying 100 a month for tradition tv.


----------



## teachsac

Please take ROKU discussion to the streaming forum. ROKU has its own thread.


----------



## racprops

teachsac said:


> Please take ROKU discussion to the streaming forum. ROKU has its own thread.



Will do, this was started as a update to my earlier post/question about a Sony BR 3D player that I was very unhappy with and how I found a replacement for a standalone player.

Rich


----------



## mdavej

racprops said:


> Now if I could find some upscaling software that will run on my computer with DVD play back I could really throw the Sony..tried watching Third Rock from the Sun, a good 420 DVD on my computer with Power DVD14 and it was not as clean as with the Sony BR Player..the upscalling really does improve the picture.
> 
> Rich


Still, OT, sorry. But Madvr is designed to do exactly that. But don't you find playing discs from your PC kind of awkward? Isn't a standalone player with a remote and no clunky software better anyway, regardless of the PQ?


----------



## racprops

Well as I currently play all my TV shows in HD from a home made Computer DVR by SVGA cables directly to my projector and watch a lot of streaming movies from my main personal computer by HDMI I have no problem with using computers for my video.

Granted I have mainly used the Sony BR 3D player mainly for NetFlix and for all DVD playing, I have found Netflix on the Sony is much slower and much more clunky than NetFlix on my computer but sadly the on computer version of Netflix LACKS some great features that the Sony Player has...

Roku does have the better features of the Sony when playing Netflix. 

So as I have found switching HDMI around with switchers a problem I am considering using the computers BR DVD mainly. As it has a direct line to HDMI #1 and I am using HDMI #2 for the Roku. I find the projecors input switching much better than add on switchers.

The only thing is the lack of upscaling by Power DVD 14 as the picture was NOT at the same level as was playing it back on the (hated) Sony player.

So if I can get my computer to upscale as it plays any DVD then I will no longer have any use for the Sony player, as my computer can play any DVD and do 3D real and fake playback..although currently 3D is crap...

So I am now looking for upscaling hard ware/software..

I can say this unit is also crap: IOGEAR 4 Port HDMI Switcher - 4 x HDMI Ports, Audio/Video Switcher, 2D To 3D Con..the enhancement system does not work..it is unstable with scene changes and cannot really upscale, in fact removing it showed that it seems to degrade the un-ehancement video (off/by passing video it said) as the video is better without the device in line...

I take it your talking about a stand alone DVD player with upscalling, and not about a computer internal DVD player with upscaling??

Rich


----------



## Selden Ball

This would be better discussed in the HTPC forum. There are many ways to upscale DVDs and other standard definition video sources when using a computer to play them. You aren't limited to using commercial disc player software. http://www.avsforum.com/forum/26-home-theater-computers/




racprops said:


> Well as I currently play all my TV shows in HD from a home made Computer DVR by SVGA cables directly to my projector and watch a lot of streaming movies from my main personal computer by HDMI I have no problem with using computers for my video.


----------



## racprops

Thanks I will look into that.

And again on topic as we are talking about DVD players somewhat.

Rich


----------



## mdavej

You do realize Netflix on a PC is limited to 720p, right (except in Win 8.x)? Netflix on a PC is also impossible to control with a remote and damn difficult to control even with a keyboard. I can understand using a PC for TV (I do that myself), but it sucks so badly at streaming and is so clunky to use for discs, I couldn't imagine using it for that.


----------



## Sky Masterson

*New to Blu-ray, please help ...*

Hi everyone, my Onkyo DVD/CD player finally died and now I have decided I will go to Blu-ray.
I do not plan on any internet stuff, mostly I will be using it for DVD / Blu-ray movies. I dont need all the bells and whistles, just a solid unit for watching movies. 

I am not very knowledgeable about which brands to go for and which to avoid. Please help me decide, my budget is up to $200

My TV is a one year old Samsung 5000 series. 

Thank you for reading and chiming in.


----------



## BillP

Sky Masterson said:


> Hi everyone, my Onkyo DVD/CD player finally died and now I have decided I will go to Blu-ray.
> I do not plan on any internet stuff, mostly I will be using it for DVD / Blu-ray movies. I dont need all the bells and whistles, just a solid unit for watching movies.
> 
> I am not very knowledgeable about which brands to go for and which to avoid. Please help me decide, my budget is up to $200
> 
> My TV is a one year old Samsung 5000 series.
> 
> Thank you for reading and chiming in.


The most popular brands in that price range are Panasonic and Sony. Check out their dedicated threads, and their websites to see which specific models meet your needs (3D capability, etc).


----------



## skeeder

Sky Masterson said:


> Hi everyone, my Onkyo DVD/CD player finally died and now I have decided I will go to Blu-ray.
> I do not plan on any internet stuff, mostly I will be using it for DVD / Blu-ray movies. I dont need all the bells and whistles, just a solid unit for watching movies.
> 
> I am not very knowledgeable about which brands to go for and which to avoid. Please help me decide, my budget is up to $200
> 
> My TV is a one year old Samsung 5000 series.
> 
> Thank you for reading and chiming in.


I will chime in that most samsung players can use the TV remote. That 'may' sway you.


----------



## BillP

skeeder said:


> I will chime in that most samsung players can use the TV remote. That 'may' sway you.


That is a real convenience to consider, but I wouldn't recommend Samsung players due to poor reliability, IMO.


----------



## Sky Masterson

BillP said:


> The most popular brands in that price range are Panasonic and Sony. Check out their dedicated threads, and their websites to see which specific models meet your needs (3D capability, etc).


 Thanks for your input, would you mind giving me your top 5 or 10 choices, from good, to better, to best?


I am wondering about Samsung, Yamaha, and a few others.


EDIT; I see that Samsung is not a high quality player, (thanks Bill). what about some other brands?


----------



## lovinthehd

Sky Masterson said:


> Hi everyone, my Onkyo DVD/CD player finally died and now I have decided I will go to Blu-ray.
> I do not plan on any internet stuff, mostly I will be using it for DVD / Blu-ray movies. I dont need all the bells and whistles, just a solid unit for watching movies.
> 
> I am not very knowledgeable about which brands to go for and which to avoid. Please help me decide, my budget is up to $200
> 
> My TV is a one year old Samsung 5000 series.
> 
> Thank you for reading and chiming in.


Like receivers these days, the units just come with all the bells and whistles whether you need them or not. I much prefer my Sony S5100 over the Samsung BDD6100 I previously had (the Samsung eventually decided to stop playing discs and seemed was always updating on pretty much anything internet). Probably can keep it under $100, don't think the extra $100 would buy you anything particular unless its a unique feature....


----------



## BillP

Sky Masterson said:


> Thanks for your input, would you mind giving me your top 5 or 10 choices, from good, to better, to best?
> 
> 
> I am wondering about Samsung, Yamaha, and a few others.
> 
> 
> EDIT; I see that Samsung is not a high quality player, (thanks Bill). what about some other brands?


IMO, Oppo is the best brand, but above your price range. Denon is excellent as well, but again, above your price range. For $100-$200, I would stick with Panny and Sony.


----------



## NorthSky

Any Smart Blu-ray players right now on sale for around fifty bucks? ...Preferably with 3D capability, and Wi-Fi. ...I need one for my bedroom.

* I like the Sony and Samsung brands. ...Panasonic not so much. ...And LG, I just don't know.


----------



## Sky Masterson

BillP said:


> IMO, Oppo is the best brand, but above your price range. Denon is excellent as well, but again, above your price range. For $100-$200, I would stick with Panny and Sony.



I don't mind going over the $200 if picture quality and reliability can justify the extra cost.
I've never heard of Oppo, but i will check that and Denon. Any Denon or Oppo models you would recommend would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BillP

Sky Masterson said:


> I don't mind going over the $200 if picture quality and reliability can justify the extra cost.
> I've never heard of Oppo, but i will check that and Denon. Any Denon or Oppo models you would recommend would be greatly appreciated.


The Oppo 103 and 103D are excellent players, but run $500 and up. PQ for BluRay discs are pretty much the same with all players, and Panny and Sony are considerably less expensive. What you get with Oppo is better build quality, better reliability, better warranty, excellent customer service, better PQ for upscaling regular DVDs, and better audio quality IF you use the analog audio outs. The 103D also has Darbee built in for video processing (many like it). Check out the dedicated Oppo threads and website. I have the Oppo 105, but that runs 3x the price of the 103.


----------



## Sky Masterson

BillP said:


> The Oppo 103 and 103D are excellent players, but run $500 and up. PQ for BluRay discs are pretty much the same with all players, and Panny and Sony are considerably less expensive. What you get with Oppo is better build quality, better reliability, better warranty, excellent customer service, better PQ for upscaling regular DVDs, and better audio quality IF you use the analog audio outs. The 103D also has Darbee built in for video processing (many like it). Check out the dedicated Oppo threads and website. I have the Oppo 105, but that runs 3x the price of the 103.



Great info, thanks!


----------



## NorthSky

The cheapest Oppo would be the 103 refurb directly from Oppo (roughly $400), or online second-hand (used market). ...But directly from Oppo is best because not only you have the full warranty as if it was brand new but you also have the assurance that it is fully working. ...And Oppo full service support of course, plus high performance reputation in top of solid build (aluminum face and eleven pounds instead of your usual plastic and 2-3 pounds BD players by all manufacturers, except high end ones with the following price).

* Many of those refurbs are simply perfect condition players that have been returned within 30 days by their owners who decided to go for the 103D with the Darbee video processor/enhancer instead. 

And for half of that ($200) I would pick a Sony. 

I have Oppo (103), Sony 770 and 570, two Sammy BD players (best ones), and a Panasonic one (top), and my favorite is the Oppo 103. 

If reliability is your thing and like you said "don't mind going over $200" get the Oppo 103.


----------



## mdavej

NorthSky said:


> Any Smart Blu-ray players right now on sale for around fifty bucks? ...Preferably with 3D capability, and Wi-Fi. ...I need one for my bedroom.
> 
> * I like the Sony and Samsung brands. ...Panasonic not so much. ...And LG, I just don't know.


Check out a used Sony 5200 to stay under $50. New is going to run $75. Prices should drop when the new models come out in a few weeks.


----------



## NorthSky

mdavej said:


> Check out a used *Sony 5200* to stay under $50. New is going to run $75.
> Prices should drop when the new models come out in a few weeks.


Thanks, I will.


----------



## m3incorp

I agree with everyone else on the Oppo 103, keeping in mind that it will almost triple your $200 budget. The Sony BDP-S6200 is a great player for under $150.


----------



## Chise

My Panasonic DMP-Bdt-500 will not play Youtube after April 20 they said any made 2012 and back even Smart TV's will not play something about the V-9 chip they are getting ready for 4k any insight let me know.


----------



## m3incorp

That sounds fishy. Why would it suddenly stop playing Youtube? It's not like Youtube is going to switch to 4K on April 20. *Who told you this information?* Ahh you do know that the majority of people are using equipment from 2012 and before. If your Panasonic DMP-BDT-500 was to stop, does that mean all smart TVs, BDPs will now lose Youtube......of course not. 

QUOTE=Chise;31686281]My Panasonic DMP-Bdt-500 will not play Youtube after April 20 they said any made 2012 and back even Smart TV's will not play something about the V-9 chip they are getting ready for 4k any insight let me know.[/QUOTE]


----------



## mdavej

Chise said:


> My Panasonic DMP-Bdt-500 will not play Youtube after April 20 they said any made 2012 and back even Smart TV's will not play something about the V-9 chip they are getting ready for 4k any insight let me know.


Google is dropping support for those old apps. Affects all brands, not just Panny. 

This just drives the point home that you should never buy disc players or TVs for their "smart" features. Those are out of date as soon as you leave the store and possibly non-functional a few years later. Get a cheap, replaceable streaming box instead. Use a $20-$40 Fire Stick, Chromecast or Roku for a few years. Then buy another when they stop working.


----------



## Chise

m3incorp said:


> That sounds fishy. Why would it suddenly stop playing Youtube? It's not like Youtube is going to switch to 4K on April 20. *Who told you this information?* Ahh you do know that the majority of people are using equipment from 2012 and before. If your Panasonic DMP-BDT-500 was to stop, does that mean all smart TVs, BDPs will now lose Youtube......of course not.
> 
> QUOTE=Chise;31686281]My Panasonic DMP-Bdt-500 will not play Youtube after April 20 they said any made 2012 and back even Smart TV's will not play something about the V-9 chip they are getting ready for 4k any insight let me know.


[/QUOTE]My player gave me the message plus Flat panalHD.


----------



## m3incorp

I guess anything is possible.  Sony dropped it with the PS4. Guess we will have to go back to using the browsers. 

My player gave me the message plus Flat panalHD.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rocky82

*Help From You Knowlege Experts On Bluray Purchase*

Hello to all and I ask in advance to not yell at me for not reading enough. I'm sure my answer is somewhere in this forum and I've read for about 30 min, but its so full of stuff and can be so confusing!!.. Ok..

I need a Blu-ray, DVD, CD player all in one. I need it to be able to play ANY burned disc of choice and have usb2 or 3 capabilities.

I burn pretty much all movies. So I need it to play the older Xvids, AVI, and the more newer MKV's, MP4's DivX, All MPEG's, VCD, SVCD, Burned dvds, Burned Blu-rays.. Also it would be nice to have USB connection that could play both FAT32 AND NTFS.. In other words I want a Player that can play anything I throw at it.. I would like a reputable company so it doesn't break 4 days after warranty (lol).. 3D is not mandatory but HDMI is mandatory. I would also LIKE to have the older yellow,red,white cords connections but it's not a must.. Id prefer not to pay >$200

I'm sorry if this question is too much for some of you but all this research is giving me a headache.. What choices can you give me? I would be in your debt! 

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE


----------



## Selden Ball

Rocky82 said:


> Hello to all and I ask in advance to not yell at me for not reading enough. I'm sure my answer is somewhere in this forum and I've read for about 30 min, but its so full of stuff and can be so confusing!!.. Ok..
> 
> I need a Blu-ray, DVD, CD player all in one. I need it to be able to play ANY burned disc of choice and have usb2 or 3 capabilities.


 All Blu-ray players can play standard DVDs and CDs. Many inexpensive players can't play some of the more obscure disc formats, though. E.g. Sony players can't play DAD, but their higher-end models can play SACD.


> I burn pretty much all movies. So I need it to play the older Xvids, AVI, and the more newer MKV's, MP4's DivX, All MPEG's, VCD, SVCD, Burned dvds, Burned Blu-rays.. Also it would be nice to have USB connection that could play both FAT32 AND NTFS.. In other words I want a Player that can play anything I throw at it.. I would like a reputable company so it doesn't break 4 days after warranty (lol).. 3D is not mandatory but HDMI is mandatory. I would also LIKE to have the older yellow,red,white cords connections but it's not a must.. Id prefer not to pay >$200


To get all the features you list, you'll need to consider paying $500 or so for an Oppo 103 universal player. For example, current players under $200 do not have analog outputs and mass-market U.S. players can't play DivX. Most require USB disks to be formatted FAT32.

Alternatively, you might consider using HDMI to connect a computer directly to your audio system. That'd provide the most audio format flexibility. See the HTPC forum for details. http://www.avsforum.com/forum/26-home-theater-computers/


----------



## Rocky82

Okay, thank you for that response.. It put things in perspective price wise.. Okay.. I can't go through 500 pages to try and figure all this stuff out.. Ok so how about this .. What can I get that can play ALL those previous listed codecs through CD DVD and BLU-ray and USB.. It DOESN'T have to have any other connectors except HDMI.. So that should help price. As long as it can play most things I throw at it I'd be happy.. I just need an upgrade..

I currently have a "Philips DVP5960 DVD Player" that I bought years ago for pretty cheap and it can play pretty much just XVIDs and encoded VCD SVCD and DVD and USB.. So basically I need a much bettter media player than this, that's able to play the 'newer' mkv, mp4 and any other new mainstream codecs I'm forgetting. Infact if it even drops the price lower, it doesn't even have to play CD's, just Blu-rays and DVD's (Through raw burned codecs mind you).

Even point to a few players that fit that criteria and I'm happy// I listed my current player and I'm happy with it/ I just need that player on steroids.. Actually I WAS happy with it, it barely plays anything anymore. Not even REAL DVD's and what-not..

So unless Philips improved over the years I'd like to steer clear. But that's why I'm hear I need your help!


----------



## mdavej

Check out LG. Plays almost everything. 

For Divx, I change the header to look like Xvid. Works 95% of the time for me. 

As said earlier, a PC would work with everything as well and is cheaper than an Oppo.


----------



## Selden Ball

Rocky82 said:


> Okay, thank you for that response.. It put things in perspective price wise.. Okay.. I can't go through 500 pages to try and figure all this stuff out.. Ok so how about this .. What can I get that can play ALL those previous listed codecs through CD DVD and BLU-ray and USB.. It DOESN'T have to have any other connectors except HDMI.. So that should help price. As long as it can play most things I throw at it I'd be happy.. I just need an upgrade..
> 
> I currently have a "Philips DVP5960 DVD Player" that I bought years ago for pretty cheap and it can play pretty much just XVIDs and encoded VCD SVCD and DVD and USB.. So basically I need a much bettter media player than this, that's able to play the 'newer' mkv, mp4 and any other new mainstream codecs I'm forgetting. Infact if it even drops the price lower, it doesn't even have to play CD's, just Blu-rays and DVD's (Through raw burned codecs mind you).


 All BD players play (redbook) CDs. There are none which don't.


> Even point to a few players that fit that criteria and I'm happy// I listed my current player and I'm happy with it/ I just need that player on steroids.. Actually I WAS happy with it, it barely plays anything anymore. Not even REAL DVD's and what-not..
> 
> So unless Philips improved over the years I'd like to steer clear. But that's why I'm hear I need your help!


Sony and Panasonic players are the inexpensive ones most often recommended here. Sony tends to have better network player clients. Panasonic tends to have more video tweaking capabilities. However, none of them are quite as versatile as you claim to want. I'd suggest getting a Sony BDP-S6200, which is available for about $150.


----------



## mdavej

Rocky82 said:


> ... So basically I need a much bettter media player than this, that's able to play the 'newer' mkv, mp4 and any other new mainstream codecs I'm forgetting.


Besides discs, blu-ray players don't make very good media players. However, most can play the newer codes. With the right transcoding from a server like Serviio or Plex via DLNA, they can play anything. Main problem is the interface leaves a lot to be desired. If you have tens of thousands of files, navigating those on a BD player is not fun. If you have a big media library, consider a little Android or Pi running OpenELEC and load Kodi. That will give you a nice interface and and easy to navigate structure with good browsing and search capabilities. I think a Pi is $20 these days, and OpenELEC and Kodi are free. If you want something plug and play, consider a WDTV or simply casting or mirroring your PC or smartphone. Lots of players can do that too.

What I'm trying to say is one box that does it all is a bad idea. Jack of all trades, master of none.


----------



## jhmitchell2

What is the difference in quality between my PS3 (current) versus new $100-$200 dedicated players available now?


----------



## jcamber

hey guys,
My current setup is made of samsung blu-ray players (I have 3 in different rooms) connected to a Synology NAS. I have run into issues making when trying to play .mov videos shot with an iphone. As well as some .avi files. I need a player that will seamlessly play .mov, .avi and .mt2s files off a NAS. Any recommendations will be appreciated!


----------



## john duve

*bluray player with backlit remote (other than oppo)*

I would like to purchase a decent 3D BluRay player with a backlit remote. If I could afford an Oppo the problem would be solved, but I can't. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## 80sGuy

Here you go...
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_305BDH6500/Samsung-BD-H6500.html?tp=171



john duve said:


> I would like to purchase a decent 3D BluRay player with a backlit remote. If I could afford an Oppo the problem would be solved, but I can't. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Rocky82

Selden Ball said:


> All BD players play (redbook) CDs. There are none which don't.
> 
> Sony and Panasonic players are the inexpensive ones most often recommended here. Sony tends to have better network player clients. Panasonic tends to have more video tweaking capabilities. However, none of them are quite as versatile as you claim to want. I'd suggest getting a Sony BDP-S6200, which is available for about $150.



Thanks for the answers guys I'm satisfied


----------



## eljr

Jim McC said:


> I've never had a Roku. Don't a lot of the channels require a subscription?


Of course. All Roku really is is an all in one place to find all your subscriptions. 

Easy to use and reliable.

If you are looking for for free viewing, I know of nothing but over the air TV.


----------



## ToonMasterTim

jhmitchell2 said:


> What is the difference in quality between my PS3 (current) versus new $100-$200 dedicated players available now?


The most notable difference is a standalone player is quieter, and more energy efficient. I own a PS3 Slim and a 2013 Panasonic BD player. I even had a Sony S5100 briefly last year. For Blu-ray, I don't see a noticeable difference, to be honest. DVD upscaling varies between players. I have seen arguments that the PS3 is very good at DVD upscaling, and others that claim it isn't. From what I have seen, it does a good job. A YouTube video compares an Oppo with a PS3 and they were close in his opinion from comparing movie content.

Benefits of the PS3 is that it's a rock-solid performer. I have had mine since it was released in 2009, IIRC. I only recently had a problem playing a used Blu-ray, but everything else has played without issue, including numerous Netflix rentals. I like the disc art that displays for many discs. The UI is hi-res and responsive. The smart apps, like Netflix, have remained current. And often I have had issues on occasion playing streaming videos, or having them fall back to poor quality on Roku, smart devices, etc. but the PS3 keeps on truckin'.

I wouldn't buy one now over a standalone player given prices are so low for a standalone player over where they were years ago when I bought the PS3 unless you can get one used for a good price. But if you have a PS3 and don't mind the noise or have concerns over power, it's a good player to stick with.


----------



## lovinthehd

eljr said:


> Of course. All Roku really is is an all in one place to find all your subscriptions.
> 
> Easy to use and reliable.
> 
> If you are looking for for free viewing, I know of nothing but over the air TV.


There are quite a few free apps....or do they morph into pay services on Roku vs a bluray player? I'm thinking of Crackle, Red Bull TV, You Tube and some others I can watch without payment.


----------



## NorthSky

80sGuy said:


> Here you go...
> http://www.crutchfield.com/p_305BDH6500/Samsung-BD-H6500.html?tp=171


It doesn't mention the weight.


----------



## 80sGuy

It probably weighs a ton since it is loaded with a ton of features.


NorthSky said:


> It doesn't mention the weight.


----------



## eljr

lovinthehd said:


> There are quite a few free apps....or do they morph into pay services on Roku vs a bluray player? I'm thinking of Crackle, Red Bull TV, You Tube and some others I can watch without payment.


Interesting. I had given up on finding content. I just checked out this Crackle and indeed much old stuff is there. I had tried YouTube... not so much. Must be a Roku thread here somewhere so I can get the most out of it. 

Red Bull you say? 

it's worth it if for no other reason than the easy of watching ESPN 3 and having such easy access to all my Amazon music. Yes, instead of getting up and playing the CD I most times just stream the MP3 from the Amazon Cloud.  

When will Amazon offer Flac or .WAV???? 

So easy and convenient with the Oppo 105 using the MHL input. Then I have the network adapter in the back HDMI so I can access anything on my network.... I have no clue why anyone would not own an Oppo player.


----------



## NorthSky

80sGuy said:


> It probably weighs a ton since it is loaded with a ton of features.


:grin: ...Best one today so far.


----------



## 80sGuy

Sarcasm aside, it weighs about 1.1 lbs. Nothing compared to my 103D at over 10x the weight and heft!


NorthSky said:


> :grin: ...Best one today so far.


----------



## Rich86

eljr said:


> I have no clue why anyone would not own an Oppo player.


Uh, because they are seriously overpriced and there are alternatives available that offer excellent performance for 1/5 the cost?


----------



## Rich86

80sGuy said:


> Sarcasm aside, it weighs about 1.1 lbs. Nothing compared to my 103D at over 10x the weight and heft!


Wouldn't that only matter if you use the player as an exercise device of some sort?


----------



## eljr

Rich86 said:


> Uh, because they are seriously overpriced and there are alternatives available that offer excellent performance for 1/5 the cost?


Overpriced? 

LOL

let's see, the 103 is $500, a bargain.

What at $100 does the same?

I might want a few. Thanks


----------



## 80sGuy

No, for disc handling such as music CD, DVD, BR and when I press the eject tray, the Oppo is as solid as a rock and stays put in one place - unlike all the other featherweight players out there that moves around scattering all over the place.


Rich86 said:


> Wouldn't that only matter if you use the player as an exercise device of some sort?


----------



## Rich86

eljr said:


> Overpriced?
> 
> LOL
> 
> let's see, the 103 is $500, a bargain.
> 
> What at $100 does the same?
> 
> I might want a few. Thanks


The person I quoted was referring to the 105. Isn't that around $1300 now?
There are numerous excellent players available from major manufacturers in the $200+ range . . .


----------



## Rich86

80sGuy said:


> No, for disc handling such music CD, DVD, BR and when I press the eject tray, the Oppo is as solid as a rock and stays put in one place - unlike all the other featherweight players out there that moves around scattering all over the place.


 My Sony BDP-S1000ES gets used every day . . doesn't move around at all . . performs perfectly . . but it is an older player, so it does weigh over 9 pounds . . but the weight had nothing to do with why I purchased it.


----------



## 80sGuy

Rich86 said:


> Uh, because they are seriously overpriced and there are alternatives available that offer excellent performance for 1/5 the cost?


When you decide to sell your Oppo on ebay one day, you get a few hundred$. If you try to sell the cheapo alternatives you get a few dollars, or worst - it won't sell.


----------



## 80sGuy

9 lbs is good weight, more stable compared to the disposable 1-2 lbs.


Rich86 said:


> My Sony BDP-S1000ES gets used every day . . doesn't move around at all . . performs perfectly . . but it is an older player, so it does weigh over 9 pounds


----------



## eljr

Rich86 said:


> The person I quoted was referring to the 105. Isn't that around $1300 now?
> There are numerous excellent players available from major manufacturers in the $200+ range . . .


It would need to be very special to get me off Oppo. 

I would not go near Oppo for years. My bad.

The 103 and 105 are absolute joys with a combination of quality, versatility and support that I marvel at.


----------



## eljr

Rich86 said:


> My Sony BDP-S1000ES.


excellent machine


----------



## Rich86

eljr said:


> It would need to be very special to get me off Oppo.
> 
> I would not go near Oppo for years. My bad.
> 
> The 103 and 105 are absolute joys with a combination of quality, versatility and support that I marvel at.


I have no doubt they are excellent machines (seamless branching on Dolby TrueHD titles aside on Oppo's older models) . . I was only remarking on _"I have no clue why anyone would not own an Oppo player"_, suggesting Oppo's high prices are surely a significant factor.


----------



## mdavej

Rich86 said:


> I have no doubt they are excellent machines (seamless branching on Dolby TrueHD titles aside on Oppo's older models) . . I was only remarking on _"I have no clue why anyone would not own an Oppo player"_, suggesting Oppo's high prices are surely a significant factor.


While I would love to have an Oppo, this is one of many reasons why I don't. 

- Since blu-ray players become obsolete long before they wear out, the inferior build quality of cheap players has never come into play for me
- I can fill my house, my parents house and my kid's houses with $40 players that have essentially the same picture quality and speed as an Oppo for less than the cost of a single Oppo
- The actual disc drive inside even the cheapest player is identical to what Oppo uses. So no quality benefit there
- Most of my players are hidden away, so mine doesn't need to look good or weigh as much as a cinder block
- I have no need for any of Oppo's extra features like analog outputs or HDMI inputs
- I can easily sell or give away a cheap player and buy the latest and greatest in its place without making the slightest dent in my wallet
- I watch, on average, a single disc once every 2 months. So spending a lot on a disc player is pointless considering how rarely it's used


----------



## eljr

mdavej said:


> While I would love to have an Oppo, this is one of many reasons why I don't.
> 
> - Since blu-ray players become obsolete long before they wear out, the inferior build quality of cheap players has never come into play for me
> - I can fill my house, my parents house and my kid's houses with $40 players that have essentially the same picture quality and speed as an Oppo for less than the cost of a single Oppo
> - The actual disc drive inside even the cheapest player is identical to what Oppo uses. So no quality benefit there
> - Most of my players are hidden away, so mine doesn't need to look good or weigh as much as a cinder block
> - I have no need for any of Oppo's extra features like analog outputs or HDMI inputs
> - I can easily sell or give away a cheap player and buy the latest and greatest in its place without making the slightest dent in my wallet
> - I watch, on average, a single disc once every 2 months. So spending a lot on a disc player is pointless considering how rarely it's used


Enjoy !


----------



## Rich86

mdavej said:


> While I would love to have an Oppo, this is one of many reasons why I don't.
> 
> - Since blu-ray players become obsolete long before they wear out, the inferior build quality of cheap players has never come into play for me
> - I can fill my house, my parents house and my kid's houses with $40 players that have essentially the same picture quality and speed as an Oppo for less than the cost of a single Oppo
> - The actual disc drive inside even the cheapest player is identical to what Oppo uses. So no quality benefit there
> - Most of my players are hidden away, so mine doesn't need to look good or weigh as much as a cinder block
> - I have no need for any of Oppo's extra features like analog outputs or HDMI inputs
> - I can easily sell or give away a cheap player and buy the latest and greatest in its place without making the slightest dent in my wallet
> - I watch, on average, a single disc once every 2 months. So spending a lot on a disc player is pointless considering how rarely it's used


While everything you said doesn't match up to me . . I believe you hit the nail on the head when you describe YOUR values and YOUR needs when considering the purchase of a blu-ray player. My players get used regularly . . at least once a day most days . . so quality blu-ray playback and reliability are important to me. I use it strictly for blu-ray playback, so many of the extras found in Oppo players have no value to me. My very first player (a Sony BDP-S350) performs as well today as it did on day 1 in 2008, and still plays everything I throw at it (it lives in a secondary system in a mountain home). I'm not sure how you define "obsolete", but that S350 works perfectly fine for me. At your use rate, that S350 would last a lifetime+. The Sony BDP-S1000ES gets 10 times the use of that S350 . . and it has been superb . . and cost $90 (on closeout sale at BestBuy).


----------



## mdavej

Rich86 said:


> I'm not sure how you define "obsolete", but that S350 works perfectly fine for me.


With 4k on the horizon, every BD player will be obsolete in my book, as it won't be able to play all current disc formats. And whenever a streaming app is significantly improved or stops working altogether, that feature is rendered obsolete. It's mostly the apps that make players obsolete these days, even though they can still play discs, albeit slowly. As soon as streaming players became available several years ago, my 350 went on ebay, as did my 300, 370, 480, 590 and 1100. Oppo has been a lot better about maintaining its apps, but they're still pretty poor compared to what you can get in even the cheapest player today. Oppo has 9 streaming apps, my Sony has 300, my Roku has 2000.

I don't fault anyone for buying an Oppo. They're fantastic. I wish I could bring myself to part with that much money. They just aren't valuable to ME because I'd never use most of the features.


----------



## eljr

mdavej said:


> With 4k on the horizon, every BD player will be obsolete in my book, as it won't be able to play all current disc formats.


You don't think we are about done with disc formats?


----------



## lovinthehd

80sGuy said:


> Sarcasm aside, it weighs about 1.1 lbs. Nothing compared to my 103D at over 10x the weight and heft!


I used to have one of those old portable phones the size and weight of a large brick and its capabilities were extremely limited. Today, for less money, I carry a very small and light cell phone that has more capability than the room full of computer equipment that I had back in the days of that brick phone. Size, weight and often cost with modern electronics don't mean a whole lot.


----------



## lovinthehd

80sGuy said:


> When you decide to sell your Oppo on ebay one day, you get a few hundred$. If you try to sell the cheapo alternatives you get a few dollars, or worst - it won't sell.


So what if you never sell old gear? Then the Oppo simply cost 5x more, albeit it may last a bit longer (hard to know in advance, the entire tech around the Oppo will someday change just as it will for all the other players/devices). It has no features I need either so can't justify the expenditure on one, even if it lasted twice as long.


----------



## mdavej

eljr said:


> You don't think we are about done with disc formats?


Yes I do.


----------



## lovinthehd

eljr said:


> Interesting. I had given up on finding content. I just checked out this Crackle and indeed much old stuff is there. I had tried YouTube... not so much. Must be a Roku thread here somewhere so I can get the most out of it.
> 
> Red Bull you say?
> 
> it's worth it if for no other reason than the easy of watching ESPN 3 and having such easy access to all my Amazon music. Yes, instead of getting up and playing the CD I most times just stream the MP3 from the Amazon Cloud.
> 
> When will Amazon offer Flac or .WAV????
> 
> So easy and convenient with the Oppo 105 using the MHL input. Then I have the network adapter in the back HDMI so I can access anything on my network.... I have no clue why anyone would not own an Oppo player.


Crackle also has Seinfeld's current show, Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee (and its mini version, Hot Shots), which was what got me to use the app on my Sony S5100. YouTube not so much and searching it outside of a player's app is the way to go (when watching YouTube I use my smart phone to search and 'cast with). I mountain bike and Red Bull has some good stuff for that as well as other sports I like; not familiar with much on ESPN aside from MNF. I do mostly watch Amazon Prime and Netflix via subscription, tho. Isn't (or wasn't?) the lesser Hulu service also free? 

I've been using some of the Amazon Prime music services, too. Still, much of what I want to listen to is not included in that service but have downloaded to my phone quite a bit of what they do have so when I'm not connected I can still use it in the car or when I go camping which is nice. I have an mhl port on the smart phone, and a MHL/HDMI cable, which I got not knowing you had to have a special sort of HDMI interface with (which my older Onkyo did not have) but now that you mention it I haven't tried that with my new receiver that should be able to use that. I find myself using Pandora mostly on the receiver for streamed music, I have 100 stations and when I put it on shuffle it really does a nice job of variety and mostly with stuff I like (which I suppose isn't all that hard to do, I have fairly eclectic taste in music). How do you use MHL?


----------



## 80sGuy

I agree with you on the phone part, but that's something to carry around with and it is only feasible if it doesn't weigh you down. As for something that sits in one place; especially on high-end audio/visual equipment, the last thing you want is some lightweight, cheap feeling item laying around. I like 'em stable and solid (like a German vehicle). But again, different strokes for different folks. 



lovinthehd said:


> I used to have one of those old portable phones the size and weight of a large brick and its capabilities were extremely limited. Today, for less money, I carry a very small and light cell phone that has more capability than the room full of computer equipment that I had back in the days of that brick phone. Size, weight and often cost with modern electronics don't mean a whole lot.


----------



## lovinthehd

80sGuy said:


> I agree with you on the phone part, but that's something to carry around with and it is only feasible if it doesn't weigh you down. As for something that sits in one place; especially on high-end audio/visual equipment, the last thing you want is some lightweight, cheap feeling item laying around. I like 'em stable and solid (like a German vehicle). But again, different strokes for different folks.


My first cd player was a portable, but it wasn't light  Since I don't carry my bluray player around and it just sits idly by most of the time, I'll take my chance with the plastic minimal weight version players like the Sony S5100 I have been very happy with, even tho my first plastic player (a Samsung) crapped out early. Still figure I'm only into it for about $150 between the two. I've used a PS3 that's been rock solid in my main setup for a while; maybe if that craps out I might need another but doubt I'll look further than another equivalent of the Sony S5100. My last two suvs have been Mercedes, I do like them but my GMC van has been pretty solid.


----------



## LuckyB56789

Hi,

Besides the OPPO bluray players, which bluray players output 24p from mkv ? My sony bluray player plays them fine but at 60p which introduces artefacts. Blurays work fine at 24p.

Thanks in advance


----------



## eljr

lovinthehd said:


> Crackle also has Seinfeld's current show, Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee (and its mini version, Hot Shots), which was what got me to use the app on my Sony S5100. YouTube not so much and searching it outside of a player's app is the way to go (when watching YouTube I use my smart phone to search and 'cast with). I mountain bike and Red Bull has some good stuff for that as well as other sports I like; not familiar with much on ESPN aside from MNF. I do mostly watch Amazon Prime and Netflix via subscription, tho. Isn't (or wasn't?) the lesser Hulu service also free?
> 
> I've been using some of the Amazon Prime music services, too. Still, much of what I want to listen to is not included in that service but have downloaded to my phone quite a bit of what they do have so when I'm not connected I can still use it in the car or when I go camping which is nice. I have an mhl port on the smart phone, and a MHL/HDMI cable, which I got not knowing you had to have a special sort of HDMI interface with (which my older Onkyo did not have) but now that you mention it I haven't tried that with my new receiver that should be able to use that. I find myself using Pandora mostly on the receiver for streamed music, I have 100 stations and when I put it on shuffle it really does a nice job of variety and mostly with stuff I like (which I suppose isn't all that hard to do, I have fairly eclectic taste in music). How do you use MHL?


How do you use MHL? 

Then I stuck the network adapter in the back USB and I am very content and happy with the 105. 

In this manner, I have access to all my digital music one way or another. Then of course it is also a universal player so, bam, everything goes through it. 

My phone I only stream through or use as a remote. I don't bother putting music on it, I leave the phone for business. (how unique in this day and age, using electronics for business, I am sure Apple disproves) 

I have a Pono if I need portable music, I pretty much reserve music to leisure so I seldom have need for portable.


----------



## lovinthehd

eljr said:


> How do you use MHL?
> 
> Then I stuck the network adapter in the back USB and I am very content and happy with the 105.
> 
> In this manner, I have access to all my digital music one way or another. Then of course it is also a universal player so, bam, everything goes through it.
> 
> My phone I only stream through or use as a remote. I don't bother putting music on it, I leave the phone for business. (how unique in this day and age, using electronics for business, I am sure Apple disproves)
> 
> I have a Pono if I need portable music, I pretty much reserve music to leisure so I seldom have need for portable.


Ah, interesting on that use of MHL by Oppo/Roku. The Oppo uses a usb dongle for wifi? Not very familiar with them...

Funny as when I worked last the company issued Blackberries but for email capacity, I had no smart phone of my one; I had just a nice little flip phone for my personal use. After I quit and "retired" again I finally got a personal smart phone which I use far more as a portable computer/internet browser/gps/remote/music device than I do as a "phone". Can't see getting a separate portable music player since my S4 can do so much more than that....especially the Pono which is too expensive and limited in scope and damn if I'm gonna stick a yellow Toblerone in my pocket.


----------



## eljr

lovinthehd said:


> damn if I'm gonna stick a yellow Toblerone in my pocket.


Mine is silver, engraved and numbered. 

I totally agree with you, the smart phone does it all and no need for anything else. Heck, they even hurt lap top sales, pretty seriously at that. 

Yeah, the Oppo does it all. It has a WiFi adapter which plugs into one of the USB ports so anything on your network, movies, pictures, music... is available. Like I said, then you have the Roku in the MHL HDMI port, my cable box in one of the HDMI ports and the analog outputs to my preamp. 

It's totally perfect. 

The 103 is only like $400 if I recall. I believe it does all the same stuff just not the upgraded audio DAC. 

I honestly can't see anyone sourcing any other player.


----------



## lovinthehd

eljr said:


> Mine is silver, engraved and numbered.
> 
> I totally agree with you, the smart phone does it all and no need for anything else. Heck, they even hurt lap top sales, pretty seriously at that.
> 
> Yeah, the Oppo does it all. It has a WiFi adapter which plugs into one of the USB ports so anything on your network, movies, pictures, music... is available. Like I said, then you have the Roku in the MHL HDMI port, my cable box in one of the HDMI ports and the analog outputs to my preamp.
> 
> It's totally perfect.
> 
> The 103 is only like $400 if I recall. I believe it does all the same stuff just not the upgraded audio DAC.
> 
> I honestly can't see anyone sourcing any other player.


You get a wood box made from redwood from Neil's ranch, too?  Didn't know they came in other than the yellow I'd always seen. 

Oppos do seem pretty nice but can't think of anything they'd do for me that I don't get currently. Maybe with the Darbee processing. The base 103 best price I think I've seen is $500 delivered, but seems you can get the 103D for just a bit more....


----------



## eljr

lovinthehd said:


> You get a wood box made from redwood from Neil's ranch, too?



Actually, yes.


----------



## lovinthehd

Yeah I think I saw Fallon promoing the Pono with the box the night he did the duet with Neil of "Old Man...." (speaking of the ranch)....maybe that one wasn't yellow now that I think of it.


----------



## eljr

lovinthehd said:


> Yeah I think I saw Fallon promoing the Pono with the box the night he did the duet with Neil of "Old Man...." (speaking of the ranch)....maybe that one wasn't yellow now that I think of it.


he better not have gotten a lower number than me...


----------



## lovinthehd

eljr said:


> he better not have gotten a lower number than me...


He kisses Neil's ass big time, bet ya he got a very good number.....did you catch the duet? It really was quite good....


----------



## eljr

lovinthehd said:


> He kisses Neil's ass big time, bet ya he got a very good number.....did you catch the duet? It really was quite good....


Never seen the Fallon show.


----------



## John Robinson

I figured this question has been asked a thousand times so I'll post it here instead of starting a brand new thread. I need a Blu eRay player to mach up with my new Denon receiver. Is there any benefit to purchasing a standalone Denon Blue Ray player instead of say a multi-purpose Xbox One? This will be for a dedicated Home Theater with projector and 7.1 audio.

Here's the blue ray player I'm considering.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008982LDY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## teachsac

No benefit to owning a Denon, except for matching your Denon receiver. However, a standalone BD player will give you more options than the X-Box, unless you're a gamer. XBox doesn't make for a good all-around BD player. I have one. Hoping it would be the all-in-one entertainment player, didn't work out that way. For the same price, I, and most here, would opt for the Oppo 103.

S~


----------



## John Robinson

Thanks for the info. I've never heard of Oppo - is that a "high end" brand per se?


----------



## eljr

John Robinson said:


> Thanks for the info. I've never heard of Oppo - is that a "high end" brand per se?


No, not at all. 

Just a great product. 

I was floored by how complete a player it is for the price and even more stunned by the quality. It's makes less loading noise and has a better disc tray than my $4,000 CD player. It handles/plays everything. Multiple USB, HDMI and a MHL. 

I was so blown away I also bough their other products, the 105 and the HA-1. 


Quality company with tremendous support. CS twice did me "favors."


----------



## John Robinson

Can anyone recommend a good online retailer to order the Oppo player from?


----------



## m3incorp

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Oppo+bdp-103



John Robinson said:


> Can anyone recommend a good online retailer to order the Oppo player from?


----------



## wmcclain

John Robinson said:


> Can anyone recommend a good online retailer to order the Oppo player from?


OPPO is mostly direct-to-the-consumer and most people here order from them: http://www.oppodigital.com/.

Amazon has them.

-Bill


----------



## 80sGuy

Order directly from Oppo. Amazon is a hit or miss according to some people.


John Robinson said:


> Can anyone recommend a good online retailer to order the Oppo player from?


----------



## John Robinson

I had considered going with a matching Denon player because I was assuming I could control everything with the Denon iPad app. If I go with Oppo, do I lose that ability?


----------



## m3incorp

Wondering how Amazon is hit or miss if you order Amazon Prime and it shipped directly from Amazon. At least for me, everything I have ever ordered was received in two days via Amazon Prime. Now if someone doesn't have Prime, then I could see how it might take 3 or 4 days to receive or if it was ordered via 3rd party. There is shipping costs when ordered direct from Oppo. But hey, to each, their own. 



80sGuy said:


> Order directly from Oppo. Amazon is a hit or miss according to some people.


----------



## mdavej

eljr said:


> ... has a better disc tray than my $4,000 CD player.


Years ago I took apart one of my Insignia BD players (cheap Best Buy store brand) and saw that it has EXACTLY the same disc drive as an Oppo. So everybody uses the same cheap drives. Whatever premium you're paying for Oppo definitely doesn't apply to the drive.


----------



## John Robinson

Is Oppo's chassis plastic or metal?


----------



## 80sGuy

Metal! Like my avatar.


John Robinson said:


> Is Oppo's chassis plastic or metal?


----------



## wmcclain

mdavej said:


> Years ago I took apart one of my Insignia BD players (cheap Best Buy store brand) and saw that it has EXACTLY the same disc drive as an Oppo. So everybody uses the same cheap drives. Whatever premium you're paying for Oppo definitely doesn't apply to the drive.


Well... there have been changes: http://www.audioholics.com/blu-ray-and-dvd-player-reviews/oppo-blu-ray-q-a. See "Q: Is the player drawer beefed up compared to the older models?" about half way down.

-Bill


----------



## lovinthehd

eljr said:


> Never seen the Fallon show.



This is where YouTube can come in handy


----------



## AMartin56

I have a Sony S5100. Picture quality is good but it's extremely noisy and vibrates like crazy. I'd like to find an alternative.


This player is in a spare room and is hooked up to a Vizio soundbar and a Samsung plasma (as seen in my signature). I have to use the audio delay on the Sony blu-ray player to sync up the audio and video as I don't use a receiver in this room.


What are my options? The player needs digital coaxial out and some sort of audio sync function. And I'd like to stay below $150 if possible. Any help is appreciated because audio sync appears to be something that is rarely mentioned on spec sheets and trying to download manuals hasn't been very useful so far.


----------



## Selden Ball

AMartin56 said:


> I have a Sony S5100. Picture quality is good but it's extremely noisy and vibrates like crazy. I'd like to find an alternative.
> 
> 
> This player is in a spare room and is hooked up to a Vizio soundbar and a Samsung plasma (as seen in my signature). I have to use the audio delay on the Sony blu-ray player to sync up the audio and video as I don't use a receiver in this room.
> 
> 
> What are my options? The player needs digital coaxial out and some sort of audio sync function. And I'd like to stay below $150 if possible. Any help is appreciated because audio sync appears to be something that is rarely mentioned on spec sheets and trying to download manuals hasn't been very useful so far.


You could just get another one (or the current 5200). It won't be as loud. Vibrations vary from unit to unit just because of poor quality control.

Or you could try fixing it yourself. Vibrations are caused by loose screws letting components move. You could open it up and tighten them, applying Loctite so they don't come loose again for a while.


----------



## de8212

I'm back to looking for a blu ray player for the bedroom. Tried 2 Sony's and both have erratic issues to where a loud noise will come out of the tv speaker and the TV will show a "Mode Not Supported" and the screen will go black. Most of the time, if you give it a few minutes, it will come back. But that's not really gonna work.

TV is a Samsung LN52A850. So, maybe there's some weird issue between the two. 

Looking at cheaper ~$50 -$75 players. I'm guessing Panasonic might be the next highest recommended. What's the model # of the Panasonic that will fit my budget? I'd like Amazon Prime, Pandora. I have to have *wired* ethernet (don't care about wireless). USB port for thumb drive playback is also a must.

And just for the heck of it, how about a samsung that also meets these requirements?


----------



## Selden Ball

de8212 said:


> I'm back to looking for a blu ray player for the bedroom. Tried 2 Sony's and both have erratic issues to where a loud noise will come out of the tv speaker and the TV will show a "Mode Not Supported" and the screen will go black. Most of the time, if you give it a few minutes, it will come back. But that's not really gonna work.
> 
> TV is a Samsung LN52A850. So, maybe there's some weird issue between the two.
> 
> Looking at cheaper ~$50 -$75 players. I'm guessing Panasonic might be the next highest recommended. What's the model # of the Panasonic that will fit my budget? I'd like Amazon Prime, Pandora. I have to have *wired* ethernet (don't care about wireless). USB port for thumb drive playback is also a must.
> 
> And just for the heck of it, how about a samsung that also meets these requirements?


Intermittent HDMI dropouts usually are caused by deficient or defective cables. Make sure you're using cables that are Certified High Speed (not Standard Speed), that they're fully seated, and that they haven't been damaged by kinking them (e.g. at the back of the TV against the wall). You don't have to buy expensive "boutique" cables like Monster. Many AVS members like to get their cables from Monoprice.


----------



## de8212

Thanks for the input. Unfortunately, I have tried multiple monoprice cables and multiple hdmi ports. My tivo mini works just fine. And, as I said, it's been 2 sony's. For some reason, they just don't get along. I use to have the tv in my main room hooked up to a older panasinic blu ray player (though a denon AVR). I could always try the panny again but I hate to take it out of my rack. Also, I can't put the sony in the main room because it's a 3200 and doesn't do 3d.


----------



## mdavej

de8212 said:


> Thanks for the input. Unfortunately, I have tried multiple monoprice cables and multiple hdmi ports. My tivo mini works just fine. And, as I said, it's been 2 sony's. For some reason, they just don't get along. I use to have the tv in my main room hooked up to a older panasinic blu ray player (though a denon AVR). I could always try the panny again but I hate to take it out of my rack. Also, I can't put the sony in the main room because it's a 3200 and doesn't do 3d.


Turn off deep color.


----------



## eljr

Selden Ball said:


> You don't have to buy expensive "boutique" cables like Monster..


lol, Monster is a boutique cable brand? lol


----------



## eljr

de8212 said:


> Unfortunately, I have tried multiple monoprice cables .


That may be your problem. Maybe try a boutique brand? ... or Monster.


----------



## de8212

mdavej said:


> Turn off deep color.


I'll give it a shot. Thanks.


----------



## lovinthehd

eljr said:


> lol, Monster is a boutique cable brand? lol


Isn't Monster the granddaddy of the boutique brands? Any others pre-date it?


----------



## eljr

lovinthehd said:


> Isn't Monster the granddaddy of the boutique brands? Any others pre-date it?


How can it be a boutique brand if every casual audio guy knows it and it is sold at every big box in the country! Radio Shack carries it for God;s sake. 

Monocheap is much more a boutique brand but it's not either. Unless you post here you don't know it. 


Selden is a good egg and way smart poster but his need to try and defame Monster I simply found funny and wholly incorrect. 

peace brother!


----------



## Selden Ball

To me, "boutique" brands are ones which charge far more than they're worth just because they're perceived to be of "high quality". Almost everyone recognizes the Monster name, but relatively few people realize that their prices are unjustified. Using them as an example is also a way to provide a bit of a shock to people who equate price with quality.


----------



## eljr

Selden Ball said:


> To me, "boutique" brands are ones which charge far more than they're worth just because they're perceived to be of "high quality". Almost everyone recognizes the Monster name, but relatively few people realize that their prices are unjustified. Using them as an example is also a way to provide a bit of a shock to people who equate price with quality.


not sure how you can make the assertion that their costs are unjustified without knowing their costs 

I would hear that all the time in my industry about certain brands but it just was not true. The "better" brands tend to work on the same margins. The tend to incur different costs. 

what they are worth are what someone is willing to pay, there is no universality outside of this

and yeah, I know you were just trying to say but it was so inaccurately phrased that I did honestly chuckle. 

I still find it mesmerizing that so many here have such a disdain for people with opposing preferences. 

You never find this on the high end sites. No one insults you there if you choose to use Monocrap or Audiocrap. 

Curious study in human nature it is. 

Anyway, no need to get into it, I like your posts, I just approach things a little differently.


----------



## mdavej

We're talking about copper wires here. We all know the costs aren't anywhere near what Monster charges.

Cost isn't even a consideration on the high end sites, so it's never a point of contention. The more they spend the more secure they feel, which is one of the great things about capitalism. You can make as much profit as you want as long as psychology works in your favor.


----------



## 80sGuy

Monster cables are just higher-end brand name. They are significantly higher in quality. For example, when I was comparing an S-Video cable for my DVD Recorder, the more expensive Monster THX series resulted in sharper picture and richer colors. Not sure what the term boutique means, as far as I know butiques are usually associated with a fancy little shop (or chain of shops) such as the ones in Rodeo Dr, Beverly Hill, or better yet...Apple Stores.


----------



## teachsac

Ok. Let's take the cable discussion to the many existing thread and go back to helping individuals pick a new player.


Thanks.


----------



## 80sGuy

^^Ha ha, I knew that was coming.


----------



## 80sGuy

...but here's a list to start with for those who are looking...
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-JQZK8sZDW60/g_279850/Blu-ray-Disc-Players.html


----------



## DriverDivots

*What do I need? Blu Ray Player? Media server?*

Can someone please point me in the right direction as to what I need?

I have a 5.1 54" Vizio sound bar + sub + satellite speakers. Recognizes Dolby Digital, and DD+.
I want to get the most out of my audio/video with this setup. 

DTS HD MA, or Dolby TrueHD can be played on these speakers, as long as the player does the decoding, correct? So that means it will be HTS MA or TrueHD on my speakers, or does that mean it dumbs it down to regular ole Dolby Digital?

What is a good recommendation for a blu ray player that has the capabilities of decoding the above formats? Also, If I have movie files (ISO, mkvs etc..) stored on my PC or external drive, is there a way of playing that on the blu ray player? If not, what would I need to be able to play those?

I guess I'm a little confused. I'd like to have something that can play blu ray discs, or movie files I have stored. Does that exist? Is there anything under the $200 price range?

Thanks in advance, and sorry if this is posted in the wrong category.


----------



## NorthSky

80sGuy said:


> ...but here's a list to start with for those who are looking...
> http://www.crutchfield.com/S-JQZK8sZDW60/g_279850/Blu-ray-Disc-Players.html


Great link, with all the main players from a wide price range (it's missing the Oppo 103).


----------



## Bsmooth

I've got the Panasonic DMP-BD85, and just in the last two weeks I've gotten the The Hunger Games catching Fire Blu-Ray, and it refuses to play. It'll play the menus and even the special features, but won't play the movie itself. I bought a second copy and it does the same thing.
I looked up the firmware, but it only lists a DMP-BD85P, which I'm not sure is the right model.
I tried making update firmware discs with what I could find and wound up with 2 discs that when I put them in I get an unsupported message.
Next step is trying to find a lan cable long enough and do a firmware update through a direct connection.
The Blu-ray performance of the BD85 is great, If I do need to get a new player will the newer ones perform as well as the BD85, and which one gives me the best performance for the money?
Its not a super high end system and feeds to an older Samsung 40" LCD display.


----------



## teachsac

To burn a disc using Windows Vista or above for Panasonic, you need to use a free burning program like CDBURNERXP.

S~


----------



## Selden Ball

DriverDivots said:


> Can someone please point me in the right direction as to what I need?
> 
> I have a 5.1 54" Vizio sound bar + sub + satellite speakers. Recognizes Dolby Digital, and DD+.
> I want to get the most out of my audio/video with this setup.
> 
> DTS HD MA, or Dolby TrueHD can be played on these speakers, as long as the player does the decoding, correct? So that means it will be HTS MA or TrueHD on my speakers, or does that mean it dumbs it down to regular ole Dolby Digital?
> 
> What is a good recommendation for a blu ray player that has the capabilities of decoding the above formats? Also, If I have movie files (ISO, mkvs etc..) stored on my PC or external drive, is there a way of playing that on the blu ray player? If not, what would I need to be able to play those?
> 
> I guess I'm a little confused. I'd like to have something that can play blu ray discs, or movie files I have stored. Does that exist? Is there anything under the $200 price range?
> 
> Thanks in advance, and sorry if this is posted in the wrong category.


Sony Blu-ray players tend to support more audio and video file formats (both over the network using DLNA and from a USB drive) than most other players and can decode Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA into stereo PCM. A Sony BDP-S5200 costs less than $100.

Exactly what model of soundbar do you have?
What kinds of connections does it have?

Different soundbars and different connections support different audio transmission methods. If the soundbar can accept multichannel PCM over HDMI, then you'll get full quality multichannel audio if the Blu-ray player can decode Dolby TrueHD or DTS-HD MA into PCM. However, even being decoded and downmixed into PCM stereo will sound fine. Soundbars really can't provide multichannel surround sound unless they're supplemented by additional speakers toward the back of the room.


----------



## DriverDivots

Hey Selden, thanks for the response.
I have the Vizio 54" soundbar with sub and satellite speakers. 5.1. Recognizes dolby digital and dolby digital plus. s5451 c2
I use HDMI in on the soundbar.


So If I have a blu ray player that decodes TrueHd and DTS HD MA, does that mean I am getting that audio quality in my speakers, or does that mean it dumbs it down to dolby digital??

Also, with that Sony S5200, I can plug an external hard drive to it via usb, and it'll read movie files from it? (.mkv or ISO??)


----------



## teachsac

Blu-ray players do not support .iso You'll need a media player or HTPC.


S~


----------



## Selden Ball

DriverDivots said:


> Hey Selden, thanks for the response.
> I have the Vizio 54" soundbar with sub and satellite speakers. 5.1. Recognizes dolby digital and dolby digital plus. s5451 c2
> I use HDMI in on the soundbar.


Vizio must have several different 54" soundbars. Exactly what model do you have? The one I found directly supports both DTS-HD MA and Dolby TrueHD -- model S5430-C2.


> So If I have a blu ray player that decodes TrueHd and DTS HD MA, does that mean I am getting that audio quality in my speakers, or does that mean it dumbs it down to dolby digital??


 It decodes the audio into high resolution PCM, so you'll get the same quality.



> Also, with that Sony S5200, I can plug an external hard drive to it via usb, and it'll read movie files from it? (.mkv or ISO??)


MKV and M2TS are supported, but not ISO. The studios made all of the BD manufacturers remove ISO capability.


----------



## 80sGuy

Selden Ball said:


> ......
> 
> 
> MKV and M2TS are supported, but not ISO. The studios made all of the BD manufacturers remove ISO capability.


What a crock of b.s....this is worst than communist!


----------



## Dargent0628

Oppo 83 still solid? I have a smart LG plasma on the way and since I don't game I'm going to sell the PS3. I'd really like SACD Capability. 83s can be gotten for around 200. In your opinion are they still a solid player?


----------



## wmcclain

Dargent0628 said:


> Oppo 83 still solid? I have a smart LG plasma on the way and since I don't game I'm going to sell the PS3. I'd really like SACD Capability. 83s can be gotten for around 200. In your opinion are they still a solid player?


It was discontinued in 2010. For SACD it is probably fine. For Blu-ray, we have seen reports of recent discs not playing. OPPO released a firmware update to fix one such problem a few months ago, but there will be other issues with new discs.

-Bill


----------



## darrenchristoper

*Entry Level vs Mid level bluray*

I'm wondering if an entry level bluray player (samsung, sony, LG) and a mid level bluray player (denon, oppo) are very different in picture quality. My LCD TV is not that big, only 42". Is the difference noticeable since they are all using HMDI connection?


----------



## wmcclain

darrenchristoper said:


> I'm wondering if an entry level bluray player (samsung, sony, LG) and a mid level bluray player (denon, oppo) are very different in picture quality. My LCD TV is not that big, only 42". Is the difference noticeable since they are all using HMDI connection?


They will be very similar.

-Bill


----------



## Rich86

darrenchristoper said:


> I'm wondering if an entry level bluray player (samsung, sony, LG) and a mid level bluray player (denon, oppo) are very different in picture quality. My LCD TV is not that big, only 42". Is the difference noticeable since they are all using HMDI connection?


I think characterizing all blu-ray players from manufacturers such as Sony & Panasonic as "entry level" is a huge mistake. I stand by my Sony BDP-S1000ES as NOT being "entry level" in any aspect of its performance. I respectively suggest you would be wasting a significant amount of money on an Oppo player unless there are specific features in said Oppo player that you are determined to have that are not available on other player models from major manufacturers such as Panasonic or Sony.


----------



## 80sGuy

Rich86 said:


> I think characterizing all blu-ray players from manufacturers such as Sony & Panasonic as "entry level" is a huge mistake. I stand by my Sony BDP-S1000ES as NOT being "entry level" in any aspect of its performance. I respectively suggest you would be wasting a significant amount of money on an Oppo player unless there are specific features in said Oppo player that you are determined to have that are not available on other player models from major manufacturers such as Panasonic or Sony.


HDMI 'IN', Darbee Visual Presence. Also Dual HDMI OUT plus 3 USB IN, and an array of multiple Analog Surround OUT. Then you get really high-end built quality, and of course the excellent customer and product support. All in all, you do get what you paid for.


----------



## Rich86

80sGuy said:


> HDMI 'IN', Darbee Visual Presence. Also Dual HDMI OUT plus 3 USB IN, and an array of multiple Analog Surround OUT. Then you get really high-end built quality, and of course the excellent customer and product support. All in all, you do get what you paid for.


I expect those particular features you mention will bring no value whatsoever to the op with the 42" TV who asked about picture quality via hdmi. But, as I said, if Oppo offers a feature needed by the consumer that other quality manufacturers do not offer, then by all means, consider spending the extra money for an Oppo to get it.


----------



## 80sGuy

Rich86 said:


> I expect those particular features you mention will bring no value whatsoever to the op with the 42" TV who asked about picture quality via hdmi. But, as I said, if Oppo offers a feature needed by the consumer that other quality manufacturers do not offer, then by all means, consider spending the extra money for an Oppo to get it.


As I've mentioned, HDMI IN - this means that you can feed whatever to your heart's consent in to the Oppo via HDMI. This will benefit greatly with Darbee Visual Presence; be it your cable/satellite box, media streaming box, or a DVD player.


----------



## Rich86

80sGuy said:


> As I've mentioned, HDMI IN - this means that you can feed whatever to your heart's consent in to the Oppo via HDMI. This will benefit greatly with Darbee Visual Presence; be it your cable/satellite box, media streaming box, or a DVD player.


Well, as I've tried to say already, if that feature is worth spending $600 for a blu-ray player connected via hdmi to a 42" hdtv to the op . . then by all means he/she should consider going for it.


----------



## darrenchristoper

Rich86 said:


> I think characterizing all blu-ray players from manufacturers such as Sony & Panasonic as "entry level" is a huge mistake. I stand by my Sony BDP-S1000ES as NOT being "entry level" in any aspect of its performance. I respectively suggest you would be wasting a significant amount of money on an Oppo player unless there are specific features in said Oppo player that you are determined to have that are not available on other player models from major manufacturers such as Panasonic or Sony.


No you misunderstood. The entry level is measured by the price standpoint. Not saying all Sony are entry level. 

I'm talking about $120 player as oppose to $500 player.


----------



## hernanu

darrenchristoper said:


> I'm wondering if an entry level bluray player (samsung, sony, LG) and a mid level bluray player (denon, oppo) are very different in picture quality. My LCD TV is not that big, only 42". Is the difference noticeable since they are all using HMDI connection?





Rich86 said:


> I think characterizing all blu-ray players from manufacturers such as Sony & Panasonic as "entry level" is a huge mistake. I stand by my *Sony BDP-S1000ES* as NOT being "entry level" in any aspect of its performance. I respectively suggest you would be wasting a significant amount of money on an Oppo player unless there are specific features in said Oppo player that you are determined to have that are not available on other player models from major manufacturers such as Panasonic or Sony.


Well of course the S1000ES ($699 then) is not entry level, since it was the top of Sony's line in when it came out in 2009. Great bluray player, but Sony does offer entry level units, which is (I believe) what the OP was concerned with. 

If you're interested only in bluray play, then a good entry level Sony would do just fine. 

I consider Oppo to also be in the high end. 

You get an Oppo if in addition to top bluray and DVD play, the video processing of cable boxes, media players or streaming services (which are also processed by the Oppo) is important to you. Also if you want high end audio processing or network file processing. Lots of pluses, but you should only pay for it if you're going to use it. 

I do, having two of these, but I gave my daughter a Sony S590 which she is very happy with for some bluray and mostly streaming.


----------



## darrenchristoper

hernanu said:


> Well of course the S1000ES ($699 then) is not entry level, since it was the top of Sony's line in when it came out in 2009. Great bluray player, but Sony does offer entry level units, which is (I believe) what the OP was concerned with.
> 
> If you're interested only in bluray play, then a good entry level Sony would do just fine.
> 
> I consider Oppo to also be in the high end.
> 
> You get an Oppo if in addition to top bluray and DVD play, the video processing of cable boxes, media players or streaming services (which are also processed by the Oppo) is important to you. Also if you want high end audio processing or network file processing. Lots of pluses, but you should only pay for it if you're going to use it.
> 
> I do, having two of these, but I gave my daughter a Sony S590 which she is very happy with for some bluray and mostly streaming.


I only concern to watch movies in High definition pictures. No need for Wifi and 3D capability. I don't like watching movies in 3D anyway . For sound processing, I'm buying an onkyo receiver as well.


----------



## mdavej

darrenchristoper said:


> I only concern to watch movies in High definition pictures. No need for Wifi and 3D capability. I don't like watching movies in 3D anyway . For sound processing, I'm buying an onkyo receiver as well.


Then all you need is a Sony 1200, which is $60 new on Amazon, or $35 used/refurb. I have several of them. The BD picture quality is on par with every other player I've ever seen.


----------



## hernanu

mdavej said:


> Then all you need is a Sony 1200, which is $60 new on Amazon, or $35 used/refurb. I have several of them. The BD picture quality is on par with every other player I've ever seen.


+1


----------



## lovinthehd

eljr said:


> *Belle and Sebastian
> Girls in Peacetime Want to Dance*


Commentary or did you think you were in the other thread?


----------



## darrenchristoper

mdavej said:


> Then all you need is a Sony 1200, which is $60 new on Amazon, or $35 used/refurb. I have several of them. The BD picture quality is on par with every other player I've ever seen.


Why is everybody recommending Sony player? Is it that good?


----------



## mdavej

darrenchristoper said:


> Why is everybody recommending Sony player? Is it that good?


"Good" is much too strong a word. How about lesser of evils. Of all the cheap brands, Sony has the most streaming apps, biggest feature set and the least reliability issues. Other players excel at different things. In this case the OP asked for good disc performance on the cheap. If he's asked for better DVD performance or HD audio decoding, I'd have said Panny. If he'd asked for Divx playback, I'd have said LG or Samsung.


----------



## darrenchristoper

mdavej said:


> "Good" is much too strong a word. How about lesser of evils. Of all the cheap brands, Sony has the most streaming apps, biggest feature set and the least reliability issues. Other players excel at different things. In this case the OP asked for good disc performance on the cheap. If he's asked for better DVD performance or HD audio decoding, I'd have said Panny. If he'd asked for Divx playback, I'd have said LG or Samsung.


"lesser of 2 evils"..... from The Master and Commander? LOL......

Not necessarily cheap, my budget is $200. I'm not gonna buy a $60 player because of the "plastic" quality.


----------



## Rich86

darrenchristoper said:


> Why is everybody recommending Sony player? Is it that good?


I have had excellent performance and reliability with Sony players . . 3 different models. I've also had excellent experience with Panasonic. I would most certainly classify them as "Good". However, my use and concerns are very focused on quality audio/video playback of 2D blu-rays. I don't use them for DVDs or streaming.


----------



## mdavej

darrenchristoper said:


> "lesser of 2 evils"..... from The Master and Commander? LOL......
> 
> Not necessarily cheap, my budget is $200. I'm not gonna buy a $60 player because of the "plastic" quality.


I remember that joke, "lesser of two weevils"


----------



## eljr

hernanu said:


> You get an Oppo if in addition to top bluray and DVD play, the video processing of cable boxes, media players or streaming services (which are also processed by the Oppo) is important to you..


Exactly, even my cable box runs though the 105.


----------



## Rich86

eljr said:


> Exactly, even my cable box runs though the 105.


If a person is in the market to spend $1300 on a blu-ray player, I'm sure the 105 is worthy of strong consideration . . .


----------



## DriverDivots

What is a good blu ray player that will decode DTS-HD-MA, and TrueHD, and output all the channels? Anything out there under $200 with those features?

I was looking at the Sony s5200, but apparently it only outputs 2 channel?


----------



## lovinthehd

DriverDivots said:


> What is a good blu ray player that will decode DTS-HD-MA, and TrueHD, and output all the channels? Anything out there under $200 with those features?
> 
> I was looking at the Sony s5200, but apparently it only outputs 2 channel?



Via analog it probably has only 2 channel output, by HDMI it will have 7.1.


----------



## 80sGuy

lovinthehd said:


> Via analog it probably has only 2 channel output, by HDMI it will have 7.1.


Unless you get an Oppo, but that's not under $200.


----------



## NorthSky

DriverDivots said:


> What is a good blu ray player that will decode DTS-HD-MA, and TrueHD, and output all the channels? Anything out there under $200 with those features?
> 
> I was looking at the Sony s5200, but apparently it only outputs 2 channel?


Sony's goin' down, big "blu-ray" time. ...The irony, the horror. ...And 3D Disney's goin' down too, big "3D comic" time.

Stuff from the past is better than today's stuff. ...Some of it for sure.

♦ For what you lookin' for, check Samsung BR players.


----------



## Selden Ball

DriverDivots said:


> What is a good blu ray player that will decode DTS-HD-MA, and TrueHD, and output all the channels? Anything out there under $200 with those features?
> 
> I was looking at the Sony s5200, but apparently it only outputs 2 channel?





lovinthehd said:


> Via analog it probably has only 2 channel output, by HDMI it will have 7.1.


Unfortunately, that's incorrect.

Sony cut corners in their 2014 BD players: their decoders for the lossless Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA provide only two channels of LPCM. To get all 7.1 audio channels the decoding has to be done in your receiver or pre/pro. In other words, in the player you have to enable bitstreaming and disable secondary audio mix.


----------



## wiz1der

*plain vanilla*

I have searched for the past 45 minutes " no streaming" plain, no wifi, etc, to no avail. I have read about 30 pages of the help me buy a blu ray player thread.

I'm just looking for the best picture quality player i can get for under 100.00 that has no apps, wifi, streaming etc. Just plain vanilla blu-ray player.

Do they even still exist without some sort of streaming apps?

Ive been away for awhile (2006), jvc dvd, athena speakers, etc, but I am starting to get back into upgrading everything, and AVS was my first stop!

Thanks!


----------



## mdavej

DriverDivots said:


> What is a good blu ray player that will decode DTS-HD-MA, and TrueHD, and output all the channels? Anything out there under $200 with those features?
> 
> I was looking at the Sony s5200, but apparently it only outputs 2 channel?


Sony will bitstream the Dolby/DTS 5.1 core tracks which is all you need for a 5.1 soundbar. Otherwise, get a Panasonic player. Many are under $200. Anything but the 91 should work for lossless over PCM.


----------



## DriverDivots

mdavej said:


> Sony will bitstream the Dolby/DTS 5.1 core tracks which is all you need for a 5.1 soundbar. Otherwise, get a Panasonic player. Many are under $200. Anything but the 91 should work for lossless over PCM.


It'll work even though my system only decodes DD and DD+? Also, it's the soundbar, and the 2 rear speakers. 

I'm still new to this, but what I've gathered thus far is bitstreaming is a way of sending it to have the receiver do the decoding correct? I'm thinking I need the blu ray player to decode everything. Is that PCM?

I'm looking at the samsung F5700 now. It's hard to tell if it does the decoding to all channels. 
Any other recommendation on players??


----------



## Lils Roro

DriverDivots said:


> It'll work even though my system only decodes DD and DD+? Also, it's the soundbar, and the 2 rear speakers.
> 
> I'm still new to this, but what I've gathered thus far is bitstreaming is a way of sending it to have the receiver do the decoding correct? I'm thinking I need the blu ray player to decode everything. Is that PCM?
> 
> I'm looking at the samsung F5700 now. It's hard to tell if it does the decoding to all channels.
> Any other recommendation on players??


If you have a surround sound system that can decode DD but not DTS, what you want is a BD player that converts DTS to DD and passes that to your system as a bitstream. The Samsung F5700 & above will do that for bluray discs but not for USB media. Don't know about Sony.

If you are going to use the F5700 to stream movies, I would suggest spending a few dollars more for the F5900. You can not add internet apps to the F5700 (so no Amazon Instant video ever), but you can with the F5900.


----------



## mdavej

DriverDivots said:


> It'll work even though my system only decodes DD and DD+? Also, it's the soundbar, and the 2 rear speakers.
> 
> I'm still new to this, but what I've gathered thus far is bitstreaming is a way of sending it to have the receiver do the decoding correct? I'm thinking I need the blu ray player to decode everything. Is that PCM?
> 
> I'm looking at the samsung F5700 now. It's hard to tell if it does the decoding to all channels.
> Any other recommendation on players??


I understand the desire for HD audio, but you're not going to notice any difference with a sound bar. Any player will bitstream DD/DTS 5.1 for your system to decode. In the specs, it also says it decodes DTS, so you're all set, no matter what player you get.

If you must have HD audio, then yes, you need a player that will decode and output PCM 5.1 at least, not downmix like Sony. I'd argue you don't need that for your system.

Others will have to address the Samsung questions.


----------



## Selden Ball

wiz1der said:


> I have searched for the past 45 minutes " no streaming" plain, no wifi, etc, to no avail. I have read about 30 pages of the help me buy a blu ray player thread.
> 
> I'm just looking for the best picture quality player i can get for under 100.00 that has no apps, wifi, streaming etc. Just plain vanilla blu-ray player.
> 
> Do they even still exist without some sort of streaming apps?
> 
> Ive been away for awhile (2006), jvc dvd, athena speakers, etc, but I am starting to get back into upgrading everything, and AVS was my first stop!
> 
> Thanks!


Unfortunately, no such limited-function device exists, although some players have fewer functions and/or provide much cruder user interfaces than others. If you don't want to use them, you can just not connect the player to the network.

Panasonic tends to provide the most video quality adjustments, FWIW, while Sony has better network apps. Those are the two brands most often recommended here.


----------



## lovinthehd

80sGuy said:


> Unless you get an Oppo, but that's not under $200.


No the question was about a Sony unit. Don't know why I would want 7 ch analog output either since I'd have more options with digital output.

PS Just saw Selden's answer...didn't know they dumbed down from the 5100....at least I think I can output multi ch pcm on my 5100....have to go look!


----------



## 80sGuy

lovinthehd said:


> No the question was about a Sony unit. Don't know why I would want 7 ch analog output either since I'd have more options with digital output.
> 
> PS Just saw Selden's answer...didn't know they dumbed down from the 5100....at least I think I can output multi ch pcm on my 5100....have to go look!





lovinthehd said:


> Via analog it probably has only 2 channel output, by HDMI it will have 7.1.


Again, to answer your question; the Sony S5200 DOES NOT have 2-Channel Analog outputs, except for an Oppo. As for the multiple analog out, you get higher decibel for (CD) music listening - especially in 2.0 stereo.


----------



## lovinthehd

80sGuy said:


> Again, to answer your question; the Sony S5200 DOES NOT have 2-Channel Analog outputs, except for an Oppo. As for the multiple analog out, you get higher decibel for (CD) music listening - especially in 2.0 stereo.


Wasn't my question. Analog outputs I never use anyways, even on my cd player. Didn't know about the input level difference between various outputs on your Oppo, though.


----------



## DriverDivots

Thanks for the responses guys. I'll continue my search on picking the correct blu ray player for my system.


----------



## DriverDivots

Am I missing something here?
Samsung F5900 is the older model, seems to be discontinued? 
http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/201407/20140721140817496/[BD-F5900-ZA]AK68-02285N-05ENG_BM-0717.pdf
Page 62

The manual shows it does PCM up to 7.1 channels.



The newer model... HF900 only does PCM 2 channels???
http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/201401/20140123144002476/02402A_BD_H5900_ZA_1601_BK.pdf
Page 12


Are they trying to take away the ability for players to decode DTS HD MA and output 7.1??


----------



## Rich86

DriverDivots said:


> Am I missing something here?
> Samsung F5900 is the older model, seems to be discontinued?
> http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/201407/20140721140817496/[BD-F5900-ZA]AK68-02285N-05ENG_BM-0717.pdf
> Page 62
> 
> The manual shows it does PCM up to 7.1 channels.
> 
> 
> 
> The newer model... HF900 only does PCM 2 channels???
> http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/201401/20140123144002476/02402A_BD_H5900_ZA_1601_BK.pdf
> Page 12
> 
> 
> Are they trying to take away the ability for players to decode DTS HD MA and output 7.1??


They (the movie studios) only care about limiting our flexibility in using our players to fit our systems and flexibility needs. Their (the movie studios sitting on the Blu-Ray rules group like a gorilla on a banana) obsession with DRM forces the elimination of most connections beyond HDMI. It is ridiculous, accomplishes little and only serves to limit the acceptance of blu-ray in the consumer marketplace with absolutely no benefit to the movie studios, but they are too stupid or stubborn to accept that!


----------



## Selden Ball

DriverDivots said:


> Am I missing something here?
> Samsung F5900 is the older model, seems to be discontinued?
> http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/201407/20140721140817496/[BD-F5900-ZA]AK68-02285N-05ENG_BM-0717.pdf
> Page 62
> 
> The manual shows it does PCM up to 7.1 channels.
> 
> 
> 
> The newer model... HF900 only does PCM 2 channels???
> http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/201401/20140123144002476/02402A_BD_H5900_ZA_1601_BK.pdf
> Page 12
> 
> 
> Are they trying to take away the ability for players to decode DTS HD MA and output 7.1??


The problem seems to be that the "low price" player manufacturers simply are implementing severe cost containment measures. The license costs for two-channel decoders are less than the costs for 7.1 channel decoders. Since modern receivers and pre/pros can decode all of the audio formats, the players don't really have to. Unless, that is, you want to hear the secondary audio tracks that are only on a very few discs.


----------



## Lils Roro

DriverDivots said:


> Am I missing something here?
> Samsung F5900 is the older model, seems to be discontinued?
> http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/201407/20140721140817496/[BD-F5900-ZA]AK68-02285N-05ENG_BM-0717.pdf
> Page 62
> 
> The manual shows it does PCM up to 7.1 channels.
> 
> 
> 
> The newer model... HF900 only does PCM 2 channels???
> http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/201401/20140123144002476/02402A_BD_H5900_ZA_1601_BK.pdf
> Page 12
> 
> 
> Are they trying to take away the ability for players to decode DTS HD MA and output 7.1??


My mistake. I should have said BD-H5900 rather than BD-F5900. I've got the BD-F5700. My understanding is that the BD-H5900 has the same features as the BD-F5700 + Amazon Instant Video + 3D + Optical Audio out rather than Coaxial Audio out.

I like the USB media player that Samsung builds into their TVs & BD players, and that was the primary reason I got the BD-F5700 rather than another brand. That and the BD-F5700 was on sale at Walmart.


----------



## jamieuk147

What bluray player does the best 4k upscaling, processing?


----------



## hernanu

jamieuk147 said:


> What bluray player does the best 4k upscaling, processing?


Oppo 103 & 103D but it costs 500 - 600.

What is your budget?


----------



## cuzzin

Has Sony announced their 2015 players yet?


----------



## mdavej

cuzzin said:


> Has Sony announced their 2015 players yet?


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...8-sony-s4500-s5500-s6500-blu-ray-players.html


----------



## johann777

I need to pick out a good blu ray player to run movies. I have no idea of where to start and am confused as to what blu ray player to go with. I'd like to keep the blu ray player around or under $1,000 if possible. I'm running a 7.2.4 system. Below is my system:

Projector: Sony HW-40ES
Receiver: Denon 5200
Amplifier: Emotiva-XPA 2
Screen: 150' Horizon Falcon Screen
Right and Left Front in Wall: Polk 265 LS
Center in Wall: Polk Audio 255 LS
Side Surround in-ceiling: 2 Polk Audio 80 F/X LS
Rear Surround in-ceiling: 2 Polk Audio 80 F/X LS
Dolby Atmos in-ceiling: 4 Polk Audio 700 LS
Subwoofers: 2 HSU VTF-15H MK II

Thanks in advance


----------



## mdavej

johann777 said:


> I need to pick out a good blu ray player to run movies. I have no idea of where to start and am confused as to what blu ray player to go with. I'd like to keep the blu ray player around or under $1,000 if possible. I'm running a 7.2.4 system. Below is my system:
> 
> Projector: Sony HW-40ES
> Receiver: Denon 5200
> Amplifier: Emotiva-XPA 2
> Screen: 150' Horizon Falcon Screen
> Right and Left Front in Wall: Polk 265 LS
> Center in Wall: Polk Audio 255 LS
> Side Surround in-ceiling: 2 Polk Audio 80 F/X LS
> Rear Surround in-ceiling: 2 Polk Audio 80 F/X LS
> Dolby Atmos in-ceiling: 4 Polk Audio 700 LS
> Subwoofers: 2 HSU VTF-15H MK II
> 
> Thanks in advance


Oppo BDP-103D, only $600. Or if you can stretch your budget a little, the 105D for just $1300.


----------



## spectre08

I'm thinking about buying a blu ray player and hope for a little advice.

Right now I have a PS3 and a PS4, what benefit to I gain from buying a separate BD player? Can I get those benefits with a


----------



## mdavej

spectre08 said:


> I'm thinking about buying a blu ray player and hope for a little advice.
> 
> Right now I have a PS3 and a PS4, what benefit to I gain from buying a separate BD player? Can I get those benefits with a


----------



## spectre08

mdavej said:


> Standalone players are far more energy efficient, smaller and quieter, have more streaming apps and work with a remote. Models starting at $40 can match the picture/sound quality of a game console.


I'm listening 

Any recommendations for a sub $200 player?


----------



## johann777

Thanks


----------



## mdavej

spectre08 said:


> I'm listening
> 
> Any recommendations for a sub $200 player?


What are your requirements (4k, 3D, wifi, apps, HD audio over PCM, optical, coax, analog video)? I don't need any of that, so a cheap Sony 1200 is fine in most rooms for me.

I'll leave recommendations for players closer to $200 to others.


----------



## spectre08

mdavej said:


> What are your requirements (4k, 3D, wifi, apps, HD audio over PCM, optical, coax, analog video)? I don't need any of that, so a cheap Sony 1200 is fine in most rooms for me.
> 
> I'll leave recommendations for players closer to $200 to others.


4K, wifi, and optical audio are my only requirements


----------



## mdavej

spectre08 said:


> 4K, wifi, and optical audio are my only requirements


Panasonic DMP-BDT360


----------



## J-D-H

*Blu-ray Player Reliability*

Is it normal for Blu-ray players to have a rather limited lifespan, say around 3 years? For instance, do their blue lasers suffer a loss in power output over time such that playback becomes unreliable?

Background: Our 3 year old Sony Blu-ray player (BDP-BX58 - similar to BDP-S580) has become unreliable when playing Blu-ray disks (DVDs play fine). The symptoms vary, but usually it's partial play, then freeze. Some Blu-ray titles play fine, others don't, but prior to this week, they all played fine. The same thing happened with another Sony player we owned (BDP-BX1 - similar to BDP-S350) when it got to be 2-3 years old. Of course in both cases the problems could have been specific Blu-ray disks, however all I can say is that when the first machine began to malfunction and we replaced it with the newer player, all the titles which had been suspect played properly again. I have no way to test any disks, so I'm only guessing that the same scenario is happening again and the problem is the player itself. If I must buy another player, I would like to get it locally. Is there a significant difference in reliability between the two brands most often seen in my area, Sony and Samsung? Any advice would be appreciated.....

John


----------



## Toknowshita

I had a Sony player die early too. Another thing to be aware of is equipment location. Keep players under high heat generators like amps. Putting a player above an amp pretty much guarantees you are cooking the electronics faster than needed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmcclain

Internal cleaning sometimes helps. Dust and bits of fluff can become attached to the lasers and cause trouble.

-Bill


----------



## spectre08

mdavej said:


> Panasonic DMP-BDT360


thanks. I looked this up and especially with it on sale at best buy this week for $109 I think that this is my best best. I'll be getting one tomorrow!


----------



## mdavej

spectre08 said:


> thanks. I looked this up and especially with it on sale at best buy this week for $109 I think that this is my best best. I'll be getting one tomorrow!


Great. Enjoy!

FYI, if you want to save a few bucks, there's a ton of "refurb" (read: Best Buy returns) silver models on ebay right now for $54 shipped. Been thinking about pulling the trigger on one of those myself.


----------



## spectre08

mdavej said:


> Great. Enjoy!
> 
> FYI, if you want to save a few bucks, there's a ton of "refurb" (read: Best Buy returns) silver models on ebay right now for $54 shipped. Been thinking about pulling the trigger on one of those myself.


eh, tempting. But I'll take being able to walk out of the store with one, as well as 45 days of no question returns.


----------



## J-D-H

Toknowshita said:


> I had a Sony player die early too. Another thing to be aware of is equipment location. Keep players under high heat generators like amps. Putting a player above an amp pretty much guarantees you are cooking the electronics faster than needed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We've been pretty careful about ventilation. Regardless, now that the thing is showing bad symptoms, it's time to buy something new. Spending $500+ for an Oppo is beyond our reach (and for that matter, I don't know if they are any more electronically reliable than a $100-150 Sony or Samsung). So the question which remains is whether there's much difference between players at roughly the same price point. Reading reviews on Newegg, Amazon, etc. is disheartening since most of the Sony and Samsung players come in at 3 stars out of 5.


----------



## teachsac

The two most popular, and most recommended here, are Sony and Panasonic. I've had 2 Samsung's in the past and vowed never to buy another. Currently, I have 2 Sonys (790 and 7200), 2 Panasonics (320 and 230), an Oppo, and a Denon. Sony has been my best all around player.


S~


----------



## Toknowshita

I currently have a Panasonic BDT110 and a Sony BD S470. I've had more issues with the Sony than the Panny..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavej

Ever try to watch Netflix on that 110?


----------



## spectre08

mdavej said:


> Ever try to watch Netflix on that 110?


Can anybody tell me what the material on the top of the Panny BDT360 is? It looks like brushed aluminum. I'm wondering if it's really just plastic or if it's actually metal. Would it be acceptable to place a PS4 directly on top of it?


----------



## BillP

mdavej said:


> Ever try to watch Netflix on that 110?


Yes, and I never had a problem with my 110 for either discs or Netflix streaming (hard wired).


----------



## bustamelon

*High End Player with Good Streaming Options*

Hi all --

Struggling with the boggling choices here. I've spent the last several days reading the last 20 or 30 pages of this thread but am no closer to a decision.

Looking to move up from my Oppo DVD player (finally) to BR. I'm almost willing to drop the $600 for a 103D, except for the lack of streaming options.

My requirements are tricky:
- best quality audio/video
- decoding and bitstreaming of HD audio formats (out to Yamaha RX-A2000). HDMI is fine, analog nice to have but not necessary
- versatile disc compatibility: my Oppo DVD player will play just about ANY disc you give it, whether Pal/NTSC/Burned VCD/region free/What have you. No pirating but I have a lot of content that simply isn't available in the retail market, old OOP stuff, homemade stuff, rare, etc
- Streaming: this is where I'm kicking myself. It would be great if the device could stream Netflix, Amazon Instant, HBO Go, Showtime Anytime, and maybe even Ultraviolet?
- good upscaling from SD/DVD content

Nice to have:
- multiple hdmi in/out for improving poor quality sources like sdtv
- SACD playback
- analog outs
- low profile with flat top -- don't want to do major surgery to fit a bulky box in my cabinet. Ideally it could go right where my DVD is now, and have other things sit on top of it

What kills me is I do have netflix and amazon on other devices (my Samsung TV for example) but the inconvenience kills it. Getting HD audio going in CRC mode (out from TV back to AVR) is a major PITA. I know I could also do Netflix via disc but again, convenience is key.

Some other questions:
- why do the prices vary so much on the same unit? For example, Opp sells the 103D for $599, but Amazon and others sell it for much more -- I've seen it as high as $800?
Even some of the lower end Sony models vary by as much as $100.

- did Panasonic stop making BRPs? Or is it just Amazon that doesn't carry them?

- does anyone know of any websites that allow you to choose different features and get a list of matching devices?

Anyway, novel over. Thanks in advance for anyone willing to read this thing and provide some feedback.


----------



## teachsac

???? Amazon sells Panasonic Blu-ray players.


http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Panasonic+Blu-ray


Oppo sells a Roku stick to go with the player, or there is always the Roku device. You'll have more streaming options and flexibility with a dedicated streaming device. That's what I do, in addition to my Panasonic and Sony players.


S~


----------



## bustamelon

teachsac said:


> ???? Amazon sells Panasonic Blu-ray players.
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Panasonic+Blu-ray


Ah, you're right. I guess what I meant was they don't seem to have any new models. But your link shows more than what I was able to find when I looked. I must have had some filter on and didn't know. Nevermind, thanks!



teachsac said:


> Oppo sells a Roku stick to go with the player, or there is always the Roku device. You'll have more streaming options and flexibility with a dedicated streaming device. That's what I do, in addition to my Panasonic and Sony players.
> S~


I considered the Roku box but hate the idea of spending that much money only to have to get yet another box. But, the stick I didn't know about. Will look into that. Thanks again!


----------



## bustamelon

bustamelon said:


> Ah, you're right. I guess what I meant was they don't seem to have any new models. But your link shows more than what I was able to find when I looked. I must have had some filter on and didn't know. Nevermind, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I considered the Roku box but hate the idea of spending that much money only to have to get yet another box. But, the stick I didn't know about. Will look into that. Thanks again!


Is there a step-down from the Oppo that does the HD audio, multi HDMIs, broad format compatibility and good upscaling that supports the Roku stick? Something comparable to the 103 (non-darbee) but cheaper?


----------



## wmcclain

bustamelon said:


> - why do the prices vary so much on the same unit? For example, Opp sells the 103D for $599, but Amazon and others sell it for much more -- I've seen it as high as $800?


Check carefully. Some of the third-party sellers may be selling players modified to be region-free. OPPO can't do that.

-Bill


----------



## mdavej

bustamelon said:


> Is there a step-down from the Oppo that does the HD audio, multi HDMIs, broad format compatibility and good upscaling that supports the Roku stick? Something comparable to the 103 (non-darbee) but cheaper?


Why do you think you need multiple HDMIs? Do you really need region free as well?

I can tell you right now that virtually no players have all the streaming apps you mentioned, so a separate streaming box is going to be required no matter what.


----------



## hernanu

bustamelon said:


> Hi all --
> 
> Struggling with the boggling choices here. I've spent the last several days reading the last 20 or 30 pages of this thread but am no closer to a decision.
> 
> Looking to move up from my Oppo DVD player (finally) to BR. I'm almost willing to drop the $600 for a 103D, except for the lack of streaming options.


Which streaming options are lacking? 



bustamelon said:


> My requirements are tricky:
> - best quality audio/video
> - decoding and bitstreaming of HD audio formats (out to Yamaha RX-A2000). HDMI is fine, analog nice to have but not necessary


Your AVR supports bitstreaming and decoding the HD audio formats, so any player that can bitstream should do; many current models outside of the Oppo lack full decoding within the player, but in this case, you shouldn't need it. 

The only time that you may need it is if a problematic disk comes along and the solution from the manufacturer is to output PCM. In that case you would need player based decoding. 



bustamelon said:


> - versatile disc compatibility: my Oppo DVD player will play just about ANY disc you give it, whether Pal/NTSC/Burned VCD/region free/What have you. No pirating but I have a lot of content that simply isn't available in the retail market, old OOP stuff, homemade stuff, rare, etc
> - Streaming: this is where I'm kicking myself. It would be great if the device could stream Netflix, Amazon Instant, HBO Go, Showtime Anytime, and maybe even Ultraviolet?
> - good upscaling from SD/DVD content


The Oppos currently lack Amazon, does any player currently support HBO Go? 

As far as Ultraviolet, I've converted all of those to VUDU as my provider, which works with the 103D. 



bustamelon said:


> Nice to have:
> - multiple hdmi in/out for improving poor quality sources like sdtv
> - SACD playback
> - analog outs
> - low profile with flat top -- don't want to do major surgery to fit a bulky box in my cabinet. Ideally it could go right where my DVD is now, and have other things sit on top of it


All of those are available on the 103 / 103D. I really like cleaning up my other sources through the 103D. 



bustamelon said:


> What kills me is I do have netflix and amazon on other devices (my Samsung TV for example) but the inconvenience kills it. Getting HD audio going in CRC mode (out from TV back to AVR) is a major PITA. I know I could also do Netflix via disc but again, convenience is key.


Since the 103D doesn't have Amazon as a service, I use my TV - I've connected the optical fiber output of the TV to my AVR, my Harmony remote handles the transition. Very easy. 



bustamelon said:


> Some other questions:
> - why do the prices vary so much on the same unit? For example, Opp sells the 103D for $599, but Amazon and others sell it for much more -- I've seen it as high as $800?


As Bill mentioned, the standard price is 500 for the 103 and 600 for the 103D. 

The others are from companies that modify the units. The bulk of those are making it possible to play blurays from all regions, they charge extra for that. Those are not by Oppo.


----------



## BillP

I have ChromeCast plugged into the HDMI input of my 105, for access to HBO Go, etc. Works great.


----------



## hernanu

BillP said:


> I have ChromeCast plugged into the HDMI input of my 105, for access to HBO Go, etc. Works great.


Hadn't thought of that, Bill.


----------



## mdavej

Just keep in mind Chromecast is a PITA to control since it doesn't work with a remote.


----------



## bustamelon

mdavej said:


> Why do you think you need multiple HDMIs? Do you really need region free as well?


Small use case, but my thought is *if* the BDP had a good video processor, and an hdmi in or two, it would be nice to run the STB through it, and anything else that may need help in the video dept. Not totally required, but I know I'll miss it on occasion. And I have a handful of old discs from overseas. Again, not a dealbreaker, but I just want to cover as many bases as possible with as few gadgets.



mdavej said:


> I can tell you right now that virtually no players have all the streaming apps you mentioned, so a separate streaming box is going to be required no matter what.


Yeah, that does seem to be the case. Thanks to you and everybody who's chimed in so far. Really great info.


----------



## hernanu

mdavej said:


> Just keep in mind Chromecast is a PITA to control since it doesn't work with a remote.


Haven't used one. It's IP based control, right? So my phone or tablet should be able to control it.


----------



## bustamelon

hernanu said:


> Which streaming options are lacking?


The Oppo doesn't do Amazon, HBO or Showtime, and a few others I looked at.



hernanu said:


> Your AVR supports bitstreaming and decoding the HD audio formats, so any player that can bitstream should do; many current models outside of the Oppo lack full decoding within the player, but in this case, you shouldn't need it.
> 
> The only time that you may need it is if a problematic disk comes along and the solution from the manufacturer is to output PCM. In that case you would need player based decoding.


Yeah, decoding I could get by without but on the rare occasion it would be nice to have. HD passthru is a must-have for sure.



hernanu said:


> The Oppos currently lack Amazon, does any player currently support HBO Go?


 Dunno, that's what I was hoping to find out! 



hernanu said:


> As far as Ultraviolet, I've converted all of those to VUDU as my provider, which works with the 103D.


Interesting. Will have to look into that.



hernanu said:


> Since the 103D doesn't have Amazon as a service, I use my TV - I've connected the optical fiber output of the TV to my AVR, my Harmony remote handles the transition. Very easy.


That's an idea. In my case, I have the TV using the Audio return channel, to an unused Audio channel in the AVR. It works, but it's clunky -- the settings it requires makes it so that any time the TV comes on, it automatically switches the AVR to that AUDIO3 channel, so I have to undo the settings every time I finish. And each time I change that setting, it doesn't "take" until I switch the TV *and* the AVR off and back on. I'm pretty sure it's a bug and not a feature. But both devices are old enough that I can't count on a firmware fix.



BillP said:


> I have ChromeCast plugged into the HDMI input of my 105, for access to HBO Go, etc. Works great.


I have a Chromecast too. Didn't realize you could cast HBO Go. That could be an option. 

Thanks again all.


----------



## teachsac

No BD player supports HBO Go that I know of. Been asked a lot.

S~


----------



## spectre08

mdavej said:


> Panasonic DMP-BDT360


follow-up

I picked up a BDT360 at Best Buy this morning. Thanks again for the recommendation.


----------



## mdavej

bustamelon said:


> Small use case, but my thought is *if* the BDP had a good video processor, and an hdmi in or two, it would be nice to run the STB through it, and anything else that may need help in the video dept. Not totally required, but I know I'll miss it on occasion. And I have a handful of old discs from overseas. Again, not a dealbreaker, but I just want to cover as many bases as possible with as few gadgets.


Oppo is the only player with HDMI IN that I know of. So looks like your decision has been made for you. Region free is going to cost $100 or so extra.

I realize the video processing of external sources is popular, but honestly, there's only so much you can do, and even that will come off artificial looking. I personally wouldn't waste any money on it. What I would do is get a decent BD player, keep your old player for the rare region free disc, and plug in a Roku, $200 tops for the whole nine yards. Otherwise you're looking at close to a grand for an Oppo and several mods and add-ons to do the same thing.



hernanu said:


> Haven't used one. It's IP based control, right? So my phone or tablet should be able to control it.


Of course. But do you really want to have to use your phone every time you stream something? I'd rather just press a button on the remote that's already in my hand. That's the main reason my Chromecast has been in a drawer ever since I got it.


----------



## BillP

hernanu said:


> Haven't used one. It's IP based control, right? So my phone or tablet should be able to control it.


Correct. I use my tablet, but a smart phone would work as well.


----------



## BillP

bustamelon said:


> I have a Chromecast too. Didn't realize you could cast HBO Go. That could be an option.


I mainly use it for HBO Go and for Netflix. Works great for both.


----------



## 80sGuy

hernanu said:


> .................The Oppos currently lack Amazon, does any player currently support HBO Go?
> 
> .....


Roku 3 standalone device would be a great addition as it supports many including Amazon, HBO, Showtime, Epix, etc...
Roku Stick is another alternative.



mdavej said:


> Oppo is the only player with HDMI IN that I know of. So looks like your decision has been made for you. Region free is going to cost $100 or so extra.
> 
> ......


Cambridge Audio azur 752BD has HDMI IN. The chassis is essentially the same as the 103/D, down to the innards...except it cost twice as much.


----------



## teachsac

bustamelon said:


> Ah, you're right. I guess what I meant was they don't seem to have any new models. But your link shows more than what I was able to find when I looked. I must have had some filter on and didn't know. Nevermind, thanks!


 
The 270 should be released this month. Firmware upgrade is already available for it.


S~


----------



## chip387

ive had sony, phillips, samsung, ps3, xbox360. 
I bought an oppo 103d a few weeks ago,,,, Oh My... It is a lot of money, but if you want great picture, sound, streaming, it is worth it. the pic on bluray compared to ps3, yikes. i really didnt know what i was missing these years. now I dont do netflix or amazon but if you want a player the wont be out of date by next year. Oppo 103d. just got into sacd too, amazing. sorry, id recommend oppo over sony and samsung.

Chip


----------



## hernanu

mdavej said:


> Oppo is the only player with HDMI IN that I know of. So looks like your decision has been made for you. Region free is going to cost $100 or so extra.
> 
> I realize the video processing of external sources is popular, but honestly, there's only so much you can do, and even that will come off artificial looking. I personally wouldn't waste any money on it. What I would do is get a decent BD player, keep your old player for the rare region free disc, and plug in a Roku, $200 tops for the whole nine yards. Otherwise you're looking at close to a grand for an Oppo and several mods and add-ons to do the same thing.


There is just so much you can do with a signal, but I do like what it does. I particularly like the Darbee effect, despite its light touch. It's a personal preference, but to me, well worth it at 600. I don't think it comes off as artificial, just my opinion. 

To get a better video processor, you're looking at a lumagen in the 2-3K range. 

Your suggestion is good if you want to stay at the status quo and add a decent bluray player and add a Roku. The combined amount you're spending there, though is about 300 - 350 when all is said and done, and he'd have to accomodate three boxes. 

If as an alternative, you sell the Oppo DVD player which will still sell, then you forego the 350 and apply that to the 103D, you probably are spending 150 or 200 net difference. One box only to do all of that. 

For region free DVD (not bluray) play, you can use the free Superdisk software which will work without a hardware mod. Either a Roku stick or Chromecast will cost you 35 to 50. 



mdavej said:


> Of course. But do you really want to have to use your phone every time you stream something? I'd rather just press a button on the remote that's already in my hand. That's the main reason my Chromecast has been in a drawer ever since I got it.


I actually am beginning to use it when I stream. Trying to use the remote to type out the name of a movie I'm searching for is uniquely painful. I'd rather fire up the netflix or VUDU app, use my cell phone to search for the title, then cast it to my Oppo. Much easier. I have a Logitech One, but find typing much easier on a phone or tablet (or PC apparently with the Chromecast).


----------



## Jim McC

When are the new Panasonic players coming out? Thanks.


----------



## Lindahl

*Blu-Ray Player with metadata Art-enabled DLNA?*

So my Denon AVR's DLNA player is actually pretty damn good with the iPhone Denon app. It shows album/artist art, and it can even browse my movie collection and show the poster art for all my movies. It's fast, and easy to navigate too. Win!

The only catch is, it won't play videos. If only it had video codecs in it to play movies, and a Netflix app, I wouldn't need a streaming device at all.

So, my question is...

Is there a Blu-Ray player out there that has a DLNA player that shows metadata art?

I really like Samsung's GUI of starting up the DLNA player, but it doesn't show metadata art, and trying to seek (they call it 'jump') through a video file causes major lip sync issues. Did they even test the damn thing? You gotta be kidding me!

It's also a tad bit slow to load large libraries - the GUI locks up until the entire folder loads. This is nearly deal killer for me.

I also find it obnoxious that for most of these DLNA players, you navigate to a 'Video', 'Music' or 'Pictures' option, and then you have to browse a 'Video', 'Music' or 'Pictures' DLNA folder. I just CHOSE 'Video', dummy! They really need a better software engineer writing this code.

Google search on the forums turned up nothing too helpful.


----------



## bustamelon

I find DLNA to fall flat in a lot of areas. It's a nice idea but in practice it's sorely lacking, and depends so much on your network and all your devices. I have gone over whole hog to a NAS solution and I never looked back. I know this is an answer to a question you didn't really ask but I would strongly suggest putting your money into setting up a storage server, either using a commercial NAS product like Synology or QNap or even WD MyCloud, and then you can look for a player that supports SMB/NFS, or you can get a small appliance and put either Kodi or Plex or something on it to pull the streams. Of course that is a major investment but so worth it I think. I have a 5-disk Synology box where I keep all my video, music and photos, as well as any other files that I might want to access from different devices, and I have a low-end Intel NUC appliance running OpenElec. It does everything flawlessly, without any delays or fuss at all. It automatically grabs metadata, descriptions, and cover art just by looking at the file/folder names.

Anyway, I don't have enough knowledge to answer your actual question, but here's what I found:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-blu-ray-players/1456268-best-dlna-supported-blu-ray-players.html

And, just for reference, maybe check the reviews on this list:
http://wwv.crutchfield.com/fg_27985...fied/DLNA-Certified-Blu-ray-Disc-Players.html for details on DLNA performance

Google returns a LOT of Sony players, but I don't know if that's because Sony does DLNA well, or because they do it badly. Sometimes a lot of search results means a lot of issues!


----------



## Lindahl

*OFFICIAL &quot;HELP ME CHOOSE A PLAYER&quot; THREAD: Can't decide? Start HERE.*

NAS is just a storage location. Sounds like you're recommending OpenELEC and a HTPC (NUC) for a source? I'd like to combine a BluRay player and streamer into one. It should have Netflix at the very least, too (ideally a rental service, like Vudu, also). Sounds like yours doesn't have BluRay? What about Netflix or Vudu?

If I wanted a separate source device from BluRay, I'd just get a Roku and call it done.


----------



## bustamelon

Well, that's my own setup. I'm just recommending SMB/NFS as an alternative to DLNA, however you do it. Some BR players support it. I know the Oppos do. In fact, the Oppo, even an older model, will do both DLNA and Samba very well, as well as Netflix and Vudu. And any PC can set up as a server with a little futzing. But there may be less expensive options too.

** Edit:
As others suggested to me just a few posts back, most blu ray players are limited in their streaming capability, and you have to get lucky to find one that does everything you want. A roku box or stick could be the answer.


----------



## hernanu

Lindahl said:


> NAS is just a storage location. Sounds like you're recommending OpenELEC and a HTPC for a source? I'd like to combine a BluRay player and streamer into one. It should have Netflix at the very least, too (ideally a rental service, like Vudu, also). Sounds like yours doesn't have BluRay? What about Netflix or Vudu?
> 
> If I wanted a separate source device from BluRay, I'd just get a Roku and call it done.


It is a storage location, but most NAS implementations come with DLNA servers. 

If you're looking for the best solution, I'd say look at the Oppos if the money (5-600 for the basic, 1200 for the enhanced analog output version). is ok for you. 

The Oppos (I have the original 83 and the 103D) have been doing DLNA for a while, first as pull clients (only access DLNA through the client in the player), but the 10X models also act as DLNA renderers, so you can push content to it without using the onscreen interface. 

So an application like JRiver can allow selection of what you want to play and push to the Oppo for processing and display; control can be done on a tablet, phone or PC. It also can access SMB volumes on PCs or a NAS (it's how I play everything on my NAS). 

It's been reported by some that the latest update also allows NFS access, I haven't seen / tried that yet. 

They also have many other features, but their DLNA implementation is very good.

I have plenty of MKV movie files that play well, it has some good streaming apps (Netflix, VUDU) which it applies its internal video processing to, some good sound apps (Pandora, etc.) but is missing Amazon. The streaming on it is handled very well.


----------



## spectre08

Related to the above discussion. Are there any blu ray players that have Plex?

I have a NAS and the biggest quality of use change I ever made was switching from DLNA to Plex and never looking back.


----------



## bustamelon

spectre08 said:


> Related to the above discussion. Are there any blu ray players that have Plex?
> 
> I have a NAS and the biggest quality of use change I ever made was switching from DLNA to Plex and never looking back.


I know they exist, just not sure which ones. A google search seems to bring up a lot of Samsung results. And the Plex website shows Samsung and LG in the peppering of partner logos at the bottom of the page.... but that may be smart TVs only.


----------



## J-D-H

wmcclain said:


> Internal cleaning sometimes helps. Dust and bits of fluff can become attached to the lasers and cause trouble.
> 
> -Bill


I did not take the machine apart to use an air can, etc., but I did use a good cleaning disk -- no effect. Since we use the player a lot, I have the feeling that the blue laser system (or the laser itself) may be reaching end of life.


----------



## mdavej

spectre08 said:


> Related to the above discussion. Are there any blu ray players that have Plex?
> 
> I have a NAS and the biggest quality of use change I ever made was switching from DLNA to Plex and never looking back.


I had the opposite experience with Plex. It seems to transcode everything, whether it needs it or not. Serviio, OTOH, would stream native, resulting in much higher quality. In my experience, Plex is great for streaming to phones and tablets, but to other devices, not so much. Plex also eats up a lot of CPU cycles with all that transcoding, pushing some of my servers to their limit, especially when I'm trying to stream 6 channels of MPEG2 live TV at the same time. No thanks.


----------



## Lindahl

*OFFICIAL &quot;HELP ME CHOOSE A PLAYER&quot; THREAD: Can't decide? Start HERE.*



mdavej said:


> I had the opposite experience with Plex. It seems to transcode everything, whether it needs it or not. Serviio, OTOH, would stream native, resulting in much higher quality. In my experience, Plex is great for streaming to phones and tablets, but to other devices, not so much. Plex also eats up a lot of CPU cycles with all that transcoding, pushing some of my servers to their limit, especially when I'm trying to stream 6 channels of MPEG2 live TV at the same time. No thanks.



Yeah, Plex really needs a 'disable transcoding' option - you can use a low power NAS though to forcefully disable transcoding. Serviio has that option as a preference though. However, Its metadata DLNA implementation compared to Plex's DLNA implementation is pretty bad though. It can't even pull the genre or title out of the metadata, much less the artwork.

The more expensive Samsung players have the 'Samsung SmartHub' feature that has a PLEX app you can add. I plan on checking this out shortly. I don't think LG has anythig just yet. Vizio TVs have a PLEX app. Too bad they don't make BluRay players, still.


----------



## mdavej

Yeah, DLNA leaves a lot to be desired in the artwork/meta-data department. MB3 looks pretty good on a Roku. Still pretty buggy though. I have to admit, I don't use DLNA at all anymore either or any streaming of any kind on my BD players. The apps are out of date by the time I get the box open.

It is a shame Vizio stopped making BD players.


----------



## Lindahl

*OFFICIAL &quot;HELP ME CHOOSE A PLAYER&quot; THREAD: Can't decide? Start HERE.*



mdavej said:


> Yeah, DLNA leaves a lot to be desired in the artwork/meta-data department. MB3 looks pretty good on a Roku. Still pretty buggy though. I have to admit, I don't use DLNA at all anymore either or any streaming of any kind on my BD players. The apps are out of date by the time I get the box open.
> 
> It is a shame Vizio stopped making BD players.



After playing around with quite a few devices, I've found it has less to do with DLNA itself. The problem lies truly in half-assed implementations of it. Take partial implementations from various devices, put them together into one, tighten up the quality, and you'd have a damn good system.

As a professional software engineer in the space industry, give me access to source code and development tools for these devices and I could write bulletproof DLNA implementations that could mirror Plex (or better it). The problem is motivation. Given the small DLNA userbase, the manufacturers don't have any incentive to put any real effort into a good implementation. 'Good enough' (or 'bad enough'?) ticks the feature list box that customers are looking for.


----------



## TripleTripe

*Hello guys Need a Blu-Ray driver\player*

Im new and confused where to ask, so I hope is right to write here, can't wrote in Top Thread, need 5 posts, I dont have it Im new and need help please...

I need an Blu-Ray driver\player recomendtion from a list of 3 to compare:
3 from the compare list- ?can't post the compare link, why?

to watch Blu-Ray disks in PC.

LG WH16NS40 (Cheaper Cost) - does this Blu-Ray driver is "retail" and sure come with a helpful software?

or the Pioneer BDR-209DBK Blu-Ray (Medium Cost) better option to select?

or maybe the (High Cost) Driver, he come with softwares, are him better?
driver's name: Asus BW-16D1HT 16X Blu-Ray

- I need watch the movies, I dont see me burn\make a Blu-Ray disk anytime soon, again, need the Blu-Ray to watch the movies good and clear.
if you need the movies name's just tell.

Thanks you so much for help with this friends.


----------



## mdavej

TripleTripe said:


> Im new and confused where to ask, so I hope is right to write here, can't wrote in Top Thread, need 5 posts, I dont have it Im new and need help please...
> 
> I need an Blu-Ray driver\player recomendtion from a list of 3 to compare:
> 3 from the compare list- ?can't post the compare link, why?
> 
> to watch Blu-Ray disks in PC.
> 
> LG WH16NS40 (Cheaper Cost) - does this Blu-Ray driver is "retail" and sure come with a helpful software?
> 
> or the Pioneer BDR-209DBK Blu-Ray (Medium Cost) better option to select?
> 
> or maybe the (High Cost) Driver, he come with softwares, are him better?
> driver's name: Asus BW-16D1HT 16X Blu-Ray
> 
> - I need watch the movies, I dont see me burn\make a Blu-Ray disk anytime soon, again, need the Blu-Ray to watch the movies good and clear.
> if you need the movies name's just tell.
> 
> Thanks you so much for help with this friends.


Try the Home Theater Computers forum. This thread is about blu-ray players, not drives/software.


----------



## Alex solomon

I am looking for a Bu-ray player with excellent up-scaling feature and a direct access/stream from a PC *WITHOUT* the use of DLNA. I need Youtube and Netflex apps with a reliable wireless streaming performance as well. I currently have a Panasonic DMP-BDT110 which does all of these quite well but the YouTube support on this device is ending in April 2015, forcing me to look for a replacement. Any recommendation? Thank you. 

I forgot to mention that MKV file format support is a must and MP4 support is a welcome addition. 
And I am looking for a player priced under $200 MSRP.


----------



## Selden Ball

Alex solomon said:


> I am looking for a Bu-ray player with excellent up-scaling feature and a direct access/stream from a PC *WITHOUT* the use of DLNA. I need Youtube and Netflex apps with a reliable wireless streaming performance as well. I currently have a Panasonic DMP-BDT110 which does all of these quite well but the YouTube support on this device is ending in April 2015, forcing me to look for a replacement. Any recommendation? Thank you.
> 
> I forgot to mention that MKV file format support is a must and MP4 support is a welcome addition.


All of your requirements point to needing an Oppo. Their BDP103 is about $500.
https://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-103/


----------



## Alex solomon

Selden Ball said:


> All of your requirements point to needing an Oppo. Their BDP103 is about $500.
> https://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-103/


I should have mentioned that I am looking for a player priced under $200 MSRP.


----------



## Selden Ball

Alex solomon said:


> I should have mentioned that I am looking for a player priced under $200 MSRP.


Then you're out of luck. 

Not all of those features are available in a given player in that price range. You'll have to prioritize your requirements and carefully read the specs for the players in your price range to determine which best match what you want. The Sony BDP S6200 probably will come closest: it has better streaming support than Panasonic has. Support for NAS (other than DLNA) isn't available in current "mainstream" models other than Oppo, so you'll have to use HDMI to connect a computer (or HTPC) directly to your AVR or display.


----------



## hernanu

Alex solomon said:


> I am looking for a Bu-ray player with excellent up-scaling feature and a direct access/stream from a PC *WITHOUT* the use of DLNA. I need Youtube and Netflex apps with a reliable wireless streaming performance as well. I currently have a Panasonic DMP-BDT110 which does all of these quite well but the YouTube support on this device is ending in April 2015, forcing me to look for a replacement. Any recommendation? Thank you.


SMB / NFS access is the difficult thing (access without DLNA). Sony, LG don't offer it (LG did before). Your choices here would be Panasonic, where it's designated as the "Network Drive access" and Oppo. 

The Panasonic only plays mkv for video files, mp3 for music files and JPEC, MPO for picture files; the Oppo supports all files on network file (SMB) access. The 230, I guess is the latest model and it still has that support. 

The Oppo is rock solid (it's how I access all files on my NAS) and handles all sorts of files. You'd have to check the 230 thread to see its reliability, etc. If you're happy with the way your current one is, then check that out. 




Selden Ball said:


> All of your requirements point to needing an Oppo. Their BDP103 is about $500.
> https://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-103/


The 103D is rock solid on all of this, along with many other features. Selden's recommendation gets you full support without worry; the 230 may be good enough, if mkv support is good. As Selden mentions, streaming support reportedly is not necessarily the best with Panasonic. 



Alex solomon said:


> I forgot to mention that MKV file format support is a must and MP4 support is a welcome addition.
> And I am looking for a player priced under $200 MSRP.


MP4 may or may not be supported in the 230, MKV is just the container, so... ? It is on the Oppo. 

If you're happy with your current setup, then the 230 may be the thing for you. It comes in at 100; it lacks the features of the Oppo, but if it fits you, then that's what you want.


----------



## Alex solomon

Selden Ball said:


> Then you're out of luck.
> 
> Not all of those features are available in a given player in that price range. You'll have to prioritize your requirements and carefully read the specs for the players in your price range to determine which best match what you want. The Sony BDP S6200 probably will come closest: it has better streaming support than Panasonic has. Support for NAS (other than DLNA) isn't available in current "mainstream" models other than Oppo, so you'll have to use HDMI to connect a computer (or HTPC) directly to your AVR or display.


Not really, Oppo is not the only game in town. In my initial post, I have indicated that my cheap $100 Panasonic Blu-ray does all that in spades except for MP4 support, which is nice to have but not required. Panasonic has a feature that is called "network drive connection" that allows you to access your media files stored on your hard drive directly. No DLNA client required. But it also does have that you want it but the network drive connection is just awesome for playing all my mkv files. Does support FF and REW too. If it wasn't for the YouTube app being disconnected, I would not be looking for a new player. 

Here is how to set the "network drive connection", in case anyone is interested. 

http://av.jpn.support.panasonic.com/support/global/cs/bd/faq/network_drive.html


----------



## Alex solomon

hernanu said:


> SMB / NFS access is the difficult thing (access without DLNA). Sony, LG don't offer it (LG did before). Your choices here would be Panasonic, where it's designated as the "Network Drive access" and Oppo.
> 
> The Panasonic only plays mkv for video files, mp3 for music files and JPEC, MPO for picture files; the Oppo supports all files on network file (SMB) access. The 230, I guess is the latest model and it still has that support.
> 
> The Oppo is rock solid (it's how I access all files on my NAS) and handles all sorts of files. You'd have to check the 230 thread to see its reliability, etc. If you're happy with the way your current one is, then check that out.
> 
> 
> The 103D is rock solid on all of this, along with many other features. Selden's recommendation gets you full support without worry; the 230 may be good enough, if mkv support is good. As Selden mentions, streaming support reportedly is not necessarily the best with Panasonic.
> 
> 
> 
> MP4 may or may not be supported in the 230, MKV is just the container, so... ? It is on the Oppo.
> 
> If you're happy with your current setup, then the 230 may be the thing for you. It comes in at 100; it lacks the features of the Oppo, but if it fits you, then that's what you want.


You just beat me to it. The YouTube app is also gone on the 230 by the way so I was looking at the newer 360 and 460 but reviews stated that new chip is on NOT par with previous models, cheaper chip and performance it not what it used to be because of it. This is my bedroom player so I don't see the need to spend mega bucks. I have also heard LG player do have a function that allows connection to a PC via LAN, similar to the Panasonic but I need a confirmation on that and I have no idea whether LG players are excellent performers and have rock solid reliability like the Panny.

I have the PS3 in my main HT, and I still consider it a reference blu ray player/streamer. I also have the Sony S570 solid blu-ray player but not a great streamer.


----------



## hernanu

Alex solomon said:


> Not really, Oppo is not the only game in town. In my initial post, I have indicated that my cheap $100 Panasonic Blu-ray does all that in spades except for MP4 support, which is nice to have but not required. Panasonic has a feature that is called "network drive connection" that allows you to access your media files stored on your hard drive directly. No DLNA client required. But it also does have that you want it but the network drive connection is just awesome for playing all my mkv files. Does support FF and REW too. If it wasn't for the YouTube app being disconnected, I would not be looking for a new player.
> 
> Here is how to set the "network drive connection", in case anyone is interested.
> 
> http://av.jpn.support.panasonic.com/support/global/cs/bd/faq/network_drive.html


It does depend on the files you are or will be interested in. 

I am currently play FLAC audio files via SMB on my 103, I have AIFF, MKV, MOV (home video), DSF/DSD (high quality audio), JPEG, quicktime, Video_TS, MP4, the list goes on. 

Again, the supported files on the Panasonic are a small subset as compared to the Oppo, but if it works for you and that's all you'll need, the 230 is probably the way to go.


----------



## hernanu

Alex solomon said:


> You just beat me to it. The YouTube app is also gone on the 230 by the way so I was looking at the newer 360 and 460 but reviews stated that new chip is on NOT par with previous models, cheaper chip and performance it not what it used to be because of it. This is my bedroom player so I don't see the need to spend mega bucks. I have also heard LG player do have a function that allows connection to a PC via LAN, similar to the Panasonic but I need a confirmation on that and I have no idea whether LG players are excellent performers and have rock solid reliability like the Panny.
> 
> I have the PS3 in my main HT, and I still consider it a reference blu ray player/streamer. I also have the Sony S570 solid blu-ray player but not a great streamer.


If that's the use for it, then go for the Panasonic 230. I didn't check for the Youtube app, but your TV may have a good Youtube app, so that may handle it. 

Earlier LG models had undocumented SMB access from what I've heard (please correct if wrong), but that functionality is not called out in the current models. As far as reliability, the best non-Oppo (the Oppo service is great) have reportedly been Sony and Panasonic. I got my daughter a Sony S590 and that has been a great streamer for her.


----------



## teachsac

The 230 and 360 both use the Mediatek chipset. The last Panasonics to use the Uniphier chipset were the X20 line and the 500/700. Getting a 230 over a 360 would be a mistake. The 230 has issues with the seamless branching found on Disney discs. 270 should also hit the shelves this month.


----------



## Alex solomon

hernanu said:


> If that's the use for it, then go for the Panasonic 230. I didn't check for the Youtube app, but your TV may have a good Youtube app, so that may handle it.
> 
> Earlier LG models had undocumented SMB access from what I've heard (please correct if wrong), but that functionality is not called out in the current models. As far as reliability, the best non-Oppo (the Oppo service is great) have reportedly been Sony and Panasonic. I got my daughter a Sony S590 and that has been a great streamer for her.


hernanu,

Thank you for your input, much appreciated. Seems like YouTube is still supported on the 230. Complete list here>>>> http://av.jpn.support.panasonic.com/support/info/yt/connect/na_la.html

Now need to find more info about the chips used on the Panasonic.


----------



## Alex solomon

teachsac said:


> The 230 and 360 both use the Mediatek chipset. The last Panasonics to use the Uniphier chipset were the X20 line and the 500/700. Getting a 230 over a 360 would be a mistake. The 230 has issues with the seamless branching found on Disney discs. 270 should also hit the shelves this month.


teachsac, 

so the Mediatek chipset in inferior to the Uniphier chipset ?


----------



## teachsac

Not necessarily. I was always pleased with the picture quality of the 230. Just the issues with the seamless branching drop-outs. I believe mediate addressed it on the chipset used on the 360. Never did try the 360. You might ask in the 360 thread for user experiences. I'm now waiting fir UHD players to come out. No new player for me this year.


S~


----------



## Alex solomon

Thanks teachsac. The Panny 460 also seems to be in my price range.


----------



## one2sly

Oppo 103 or 103d? replacing Sony 5100. Looking to get the most out of my Sharp LC-80LE857U 3D TV. Already have PS3 but would prefer to use it for games. Denon AVR-1611. My understanding from what I have read is that ether would be an upgrade. So do I spend 499 or 599?

Thank you in advance for your input.


----------



## Selden Ball

one2sly said:


> Oppo 103 or 103d? replacing Sony 5100. Looking to get the most out of my Sharp LC-80LE857U 3D TV. Already have PS3 but would prefer to use it for games. Denon AVR-1611. My understanding from what I have read is that ether would be an upgrade. So do I spend 499 or 599?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your input.


You'll have to decide if the Darbee effect is worth the money. It's been discussed extensively. http://www.avsforum.com/forum/37-video-processors/1399154-darbee-vision-darblet.html


----------



## Blood Simple

I'm looking for a Blu Ray player that has a browser capable of displaying websites using flash. Specifically I'm looking for one capable of streaming ESPN3. The only mention of having a flash enabled browser is the review of the BD-F5900 from Cnet. I dont see Flash mentioned at all for another blu ray player.


----------



## sage11x

Blood Simple said:


> I'm looking for a Blu Ray player that has a browser capable of displaying websites using flash. Specifically I'm looking for one capable of streaming ESPN3. The only mention of having a flash enabled browser is the review of the BD-F5900 from Cnet. I dont see Flash mentioned at all for another blu ray player.


Why would you want a bluray player for this? 

Traditionally the interface for surfing the web on TVs, bluray players and similar devices is terrible. I might suggest you look into an HTPC or similar device. Maybe even a tablet with mirroring.


----------



## jeajea

*Player with more audio dynamic range control than my Sony BDP-S5100?*

I purchased the Star Wars 6 Blu-ray set. The main sound selection is DTS-HD. 
My BDP-S5100 audio dynamic range control settingsare ON, OFF or auto. 
With any of thesesettings gunfire and explosions are much louder than I want especially atnight. 
My AVR is an Onkyo TX-NR609 that doesn’t support dynamicrange control for DTS-HD (in only supports DRC for Dolby Digital). 
My current TV is a Vizio SV420 42 inch LCD.
My preferences
Blu-ray and DVD up conversion picture quality at least as good as the Sony. I have a lot more DVDsthan Blu-ray discs
Better audio DRC
Zoom (at least normal and 2x) 
Two HDMI outputs would make things simpler
Wired or wired plus wireless network
I don’t need 4K up conversion 
I don’t need 3D (although my Sony supports 3D)


----------



## AB16

Hi, considering only the video quality is better the Sony S7200 or the Pioneer LX58? Thank You.


----------



## hernanu

AB16 said:


> Hi, considering only the video quality is better the Sony S7200 or the Pioneer LX58? Thank You.


For bluray? DVD upscaling? 4K upscaling? 

For bluray - I'd expect not very discernible difference, unless the S7200 screwed up its color mapping as Sony has before. It's not something you'd likely notice. 

For DVD upscaling - this may tilt towards the Pioneer, but again, may not be important to you. 

For 4K upscaling - again the pioneer may be better, but without a 4K screen, the point is moot. 

To really compare, I'd find a good review of one vs. the other or check the units themselves with a calibration disk. 

You pay the extra for the Pioneer for the extra features. If you're only interested in bluray PQ, go with the least expensive.


----------



## AB16

Thanks.

Mainly for bluray.


----------



## mdavej

Then any player will do. No need to spring for a 7200 unless you just like the styling and build quality.


----------



## eurovw89

*Bluray player question*

Bluray question...and please be honest. I need a new bluray...I bought the Panasonic DMP-BDT330 player a few months ago and not real happy with..my PS3 seemed like it had a much better picture, and looking to upgrade. Its between the Sony S7200 and the Oppo 103D. I know that more then half, if not all, will say Oppo. I have read a lot of hype about "Darbee", but is "Darbee" really worth the extra $300....is the picture difference that much more noticeable? I don't stream movies or use apps....I just want a reliable player with a great picture.

I use the player just to watch movies...dont listen to SACD, etc... I just want the best bluray player to give me the best video/picture.

And possibly the Samsung 7500

Thanks,
Jeff

My equipment
Panasonic 65gt50
Denon x4000


----------



## raif71

Yup, you said it. Let me be the first to to suggest, get the OPPO 103d. It's just not about the darbee, it's about a reliable player.


----------



## Rich86

eurovw89 said:


> Bluray question...and please be honest. I need a new bluray...I bought the Panasonic DMP-BDT330 player a few months ago and not real happy with..my PS3 seemed like it had a much better picture, and looking to upgrade. Its between the Sony S7200 and the Oppo 103D. I know that more then half, if not all, will say Oppo. I have read a lot of hype about "Darbee", but is "Darbee" really worth the extra $300....is the picture difference that much more noticeable? I don't stream movies or use apps....I just want a reliable player with a great picture.
> 
> I use the player just to watch movies...dont listen to SACD, etc... I just want the best bluray player to give me the best video/picture.
> 
> And possibly the Samsung 7500
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff
> 
> My equipment
> Panasonic 65gt50
> Denon x4000


You apparently realize that the Oppo fan club dominates these forums. Oppo players have a good reputation for hardware reliability & customer support. Firmware may be a different issue, since numerous updates seem to be necessary (far more than other manufacturers). That could be due to extra options in the player . . or something else . .
I have had excellent performance from my Sony & Panasonic players. If you are playing your BDs via a hdmi connection, I doubt you will see any difference in pq or aq between an Oppo vs. Sony or Panasonic players.


----------



## teachsac

I agree with Rich. I have an Oppo, 2 Sonys, and 2 Panasonics. For BD playback, I see no noticeable differences between any of them. DVD scaling is a different story. For DVD, I would rank them Oppo, Panasonic, and Sony.


----------



## Rich86

teachsac said:


> I agree with Rich. I have an Oppo, 2 Sonys, and 2 Panasonics. For BD playback, I see no noticeable differences between any of them. DVD scaling is a different story. For DVD, I would rank them Oppo, Panasonic, and Sony.


Well said and I agree. I did not think of DVD performance because I never use my BD players for that. I use my Toshiba HD-A35 for DVD playback for DVD material I am fussy about . . .


----------



## NorthSky

I've read that the Samsung BD-F7500 ($199) is excellent @ DVD scaling @ 24fps, and at upscaling to 4K (the best). 
It also has two HDMI outputs, and a ton load of applications, including a web browser. 

Picture and sound quality are top notch (HDMI). ...It even has an 8-channel analog output. 
And it's a nice looking player @ 4.5 pounds. 

The picture's details rival the Oppo 105D with the Darbee video enhancer.

* If I was poor, I would buy it, right away.


----------



## Rich86

NorthSky said:


> I've read that the Samsung BD-F7500 ($199) is excellent @ DVD scaling @ 24fps, and at upscaling to 4K (the best).
> It also has two HDMI outputs, and a ton load of applications, including a web browser.
> 
> Picture and sound quality are top notch (HDMI). ...It even has an 8-channel analog output.
> And it's a nice looking player @ 4.5 pounds.
> 
> The picture's details rival the Oppo 105D with the Darbee video enhancer.
> 
> * If I was poor, I would buy it, right away.


It sure looks and sounds like it is a terrific player. Why do you have to be poor to buy it?


----------



## NorthSky

Rich86 said:


> It sure looks and sounds like it is a terrific player. *Why do you have to be poor to buy it?*


It was just humor. * Anyone can buy it, poor and rich. ..."Rich" as in you Rich. 

I read the largest portion of the Samsung BD-F7500 Blu-ray player thread (quasi all of it, @ 90%), and you can call me very impressed.
♦ Here: https://www.avsforum.com/POSTs


----------



## NorthSky

*Original first post of this thread (2007)*



bushwacker0000 said:


> I need help. Which blu-ray player is the best regardless of price that's not a major concern for me i just want the best blu-ray player in you opinion. Thank you i really need help with this one cause i have no knowledge of this subject


I think the Oppo BDP-105 would be one of them, @ $1,199

Another one would be the Oppo BDP-103, @ $499

And then there are several more (some more expensive), like the Oppo 105 ModWright tubed version for example with premium tubes and with separate power supply (roughly $4,500). * Competes with CD players in the $15,000 to $35,000 range. 

Then you have inexpensive ones like the aforementioned Samsung BD-F7500 ($199).


----------



## BillP

NorthSky said:


> I've read that the Samsung BD-F7500 ($199) is excellent @ DVD scaling @ 24fps, and at upscaling to 4K (the best).
> It also has two HDMI outputs, and a ton load of applications, including a web browser.
> 
> Picture and sound quality are top notch (HDMI). ...It even has an 8-channel analog output.
> And it's a nice looking player @ 4.5 pounds.
> 
> The picture's details rival the Oppo 105D with the Darbee video enhancer.
> 
> * If I was poor, I would buy it, right away.


Samsung players definitely have great specs and features. But many here, including me, would never buy one due to poor reliability combined with poor customer support, IMO. Oppo is at the other extreme with top notch reliability and customer support.


----------



## NorthSky

BillP said:


> Samsung players definitely have great specs and features. But many here, including me, would never buy one due to poor reliability combined with poor customer support, IMO. Oppo is at the other extreme with top notch reliability and customer support.


I hear you, been there too. And not just with Samsung, but with Panasonic too, and Sony. 
But these companies now have their flagship BR players for under $200 (street). @ that price you can afford one every couple years, if they long that last. 

And you have those other BR players, for fifty bucks, and you can stream Netflix with some of them, so you don't really need to buy discs anymore.  
Plus you can replace them every six months now, no need for firmware updates. 

I thing the Samsung 7500 was released in 2013, so we can get an idea of some type of longevity here, and find out too if issues appeared and what kind and what solutions, etc.


----------



## hernanu

eurovw89 said:


> Bluray question...and please be honest. I need a new bluray...I bought the Panasonic DMP-BDT330 player a few months ago and not real happy with..my PS3 seemed like it had a much better picture, and looking to upgrade. Its between the Sony S7200 and the Oppo 103D. I know that more then half, if not all, will say Oppo. I have read a lot of hype about "Darbee", but is "Darbee" really worth the extra $300....is the picture difference that much more noticeable? I don't stream movies or use apps....I just want a reliable player with a great picture.
> 
> I use the player just to watch movies...dont listen to SACD, etc... I just want the best bluray player to give me the best video/picture.
> 
> And possibly the Samsung 7500
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff
> 
> My equipment
> Panasonic 65gt50
> Denon x4000


It depends on why you're not happy with the Panasonic, which has a good reputation for picture quality. The PS3 also has had a very good reputation. 

For transparency and full disclosure, I am a card carrying member of the Oppo fan club (with knowledge of the secret hand shake). I'm also a card carrying member of the Toshiba HD-A35 fan club, for the same reason - I consider both to be the best at what they do. And Rich is right, its DVD upscaling is equal to the Oppos. 

As to your question, it does depend on what you use it for. If you want better PQ than the Panasonic, then you're verging on Oppo territory. 

Since you asked, is the Darbee worth 300 more? well, that's the cost for a standalone unit (without the Oppo), and it is popular, so the answer is a qualified yes. Other people found it useful (check Amazon reviews) on its own, but the added cost to a basic Oppo 103 (costs 500 without the Darbee) is 100 to add it and get the Oppo 103D (600). 

So if you want an Oppo and a standalone Darbee, you get 500 + 300 = 800. The Oppo / Darbee frankenstein (103D) is 600. A cool 200 less. 

But useless if (a) you don't want the Oppo and (b) you don't want the Darbee. 

There are several threads here that discuss the Darbee effect, others that talk about the 103D. I'd advise visiting those, see if it sounds good. I like it, you may not. 

In the end, you want something that you like and fits your needs. I use the 103D to clean up my cable signal, to stream movies from my network drive, play music in all sorts of formats, stream movies and music from the interweb and wash my dishes (kidding about the last). 

If you only want good PQ of bluray disks and are unhappy about the Panasonic, maybe try the Sony and see if that does it for you. In my (Oppo fanclub) opinion, I get a lot of buck for the bang from my 103D, as I did from my 83 which is happily playing music in my bedroom system the last couple of years. 

As to reliability, I haven't had to even think of the Oppos since they never fail. Whether that's because they were perfect from their inception or because there was a dastardly conspiracy to fix any problems for me by firmware update before I saw the problem (sneaky oppo engineers), I don't know. I just know that I have never had problems over the last six years of running with Oppo. I got my last update on my older (83) model last fall, even though production stopped in 2011. 

My advice - if you are playing blurays only, and are unsatisfied with Panny, try the latest Sony. Or try an Oppo 103D, you have a month to decide whether you like it or not - you'll only be out shipping to return it to Oppo if it's not for you.


----------



## Rich86

I am happy to report that all my Sony & Panasonic players, dating back to my very first Sony BDP-S350 in 2008 have all performed perfectly fine . . and still do . . and continue to play anything thrown at them . . without even needing firmware updates. And I confess to being a movie/BD addict, so they get used a lot (mostly the Sony BDP-S1000ES as it is my primary player). Maybe I'm just lucky. Maybe I'm an experienced shopper and do my homework before purchasing. Maybe both. I realize others have had poor experiences with my favorite CE companies. We all accumulate biases for and against product manufacturers based on our personal experiences . . it's only natural.


----------



## mdavej

eurovw89 said:


> Bluray question...and please be honest. I need a new bluray...I bought the Panasonic DMP-BDT330 player a few months ago and not real happy with..my PS3 seemed like it had a much better picture, and looking to upgrade.


They should be identical for blu-ray. Panasonic does indeed have a terrible picture out of the box. But turn off all the "enhancements", and it should look normal. You also usually have to calibrate each input, as they have independent settings. A new player isn't going to look any different.

May I ask what made you choose a player a couple of generations old in the first place?


----------



## darthnanu

Thanks to everyone, helped me make my choice.


----------



## antwone

teachsac said:


> I agree with Rich. I have an Oppo, 2 Sonys, and 2 Panasonics. For BD playback, I see no noticeable differences between any of them. DVD scaling is a different story. For DVD, I would rank them Oppo, Panasonic, and Sony.


Do you consider the AQ also? I am also looking for a reliable blu ray player, I kind of focus on blu-ray only, maybe sometimes play some CD. So PQ and AQ are both important for me..


----------



## mdavej

antwone said:


> Do you consider the AQ also? I am also looking for a reliable blu ray player, I kind of focus on blu-ray only, maybe sometimes play some CD. So PQ and AQ are both important for me..


Of course. But a bit on one player is identical to the same bit on any other player. The same data flows to your TV or AVR regardless. So it's not like the old analog days. In terms of transferring data from a disc to the device that makes the pictures and sounds, all are pretty much equal. Where they are different is in the extra stuff (Darbee and other artificial enhancement, analog, I/O, apps, build quality, reliability, codecs, speed, compatibility, etc.).


----------



## antwone

mdavej said:


> Of course. But a bit on one player is identical to the same bit on any other player. The same data flows to your TV or AVR regardless. So it's not like the old analog days. In terms of transferring data from a disc to the device that makes the pictures and sounds, all are pretty much equal. Where they are different is in the extra stuff (Darbee and other artificial enhancement, analog, I/O, apps, build quality, reliability, codecs, speed, compatibility, etc.).


Thanks, but considering blu-ray players nowadays mostly decode the bits and send out PCM to receiver, any factors we should consider here? I am just curious why there are Sony labeled under $100 and Oppo more than 1k.


----------



## wmcclain

antwone said:


> Thanks, but considering blu-ray players nowadays mostly decode the bits and send out PCM to receiver, any factors we should consider here? I am just curious why there are Sony labeled under $100 and Oppo more than 1k.


The OPPO 105 and 105D are the ones over $1000. They are for an audiophile market of people who have receivers with analog inputs that they want to retain. If you are using HDMI they are not needed.

-Bill


----------



## antwone

wmcclain said:


> The OPPO 105 and 105D are the ones over $1000. They are for an audiophile market of people who have receivers with analog inputs that they want to retain. If you are using HDMI they are not needed.
> 
> -Bill


Nice explanation, so if I use HDMI then there is no difference running a 1k blu-ray player with $100 one. I was hesitant between Sony player and Marantz, seems like I will go for Sony for my needs. Thank you!


----------



## mdavej

antwone said:


> Thanks, but considering blu-ray players nowadays mostly decode the bits and send out PCM to receiver, any factors we should consider here? I am just curious why there are Sony labeled under $100 and Oppo more than 1k.


That's not true. Most BD players these days (cheap ones anyway) no longer have decoding capability. They downmix to stereo because the maker is too cheap to pay the license fees. You have to bitstream to your receiver to get full HD audio. If you can't bitstream or need analog, then yes, full HD audio decoding is a big factor to consider. Oppo is vastly more expensive because of all the other things I mentioned, not because of BD quality. 

If all you care about is BD quality, and your AVR can do the decoding, then it doesn't really matter what player you get. If, on the other hand, you don't like Sony's cheap plastic case, tiny form factor, sub-par DVD upscaling, PCM downmixing, etc., then open your wallet and get a different player. I couldn't care less about any of that stuff. That's why I pay, on average, $40 for most of my players, and I get exactly what's on the disc, which is all I want.


----------



## antwone

mdavej said:


> That's not true. Most BD players these days no longer have decoding capability. You have to bitstream to your receiver. If you can't bitstream or need analog, then yes, full HD audio decoding is a big factor to consider. Oppo is vastly more expensive because of all the other things I mentioned, not because of BD quality. If all you care about is BD quality, and your AVR can do the decoding, then it doesn't really matter what player you get. If, on the other hand, you don't like Sony's cheap plastic case, tiny form factor, sub-par DVD upscaling, PCM downmixing, etc., then open your wallet and get a different player. I couldn't care less about any of that stuff. That's why I pay, on average, $40 for most of my players, and I get exactly what's on the disc, which is all I want.


So if I go for a cheap Sony player, it can only bitstreams to my avr? Then there is a data loss rate here correct? I thought the ideal way should be PCM output to avr...


----------



## antwone

mdavej said:


> That's not true. Most BD players these days no longer have decoding capability. You have to bitstream to your receiver. If you can't bitstream or need analog, then yes, full HD audio decoding is a big factor to consider. Oppo is vastly more expensive because of all the other things I mentioned, not because of BD quality. If all you care about is BD quality, and your AVR can do the decoding, then it doesn't really matter what player you get. If, on the other hand, you don't like Sony's cheap plastic case, tiny form factor, sub-par DVD upscaling, PCM downmixing, etc., then open your wallet and get a different player. I couldn't care less about any of that stuff. That's why I pay, on average, $40 for most of my players, and I get exactly what's on the disc, which is all I want.


I care BD quality, but I am not sure the "BD quality" here includes AQ.. cuz I care VQ and AQ both of them.. Thank you for your answer, that really helps!


----------



## mdavej

antwone said:


> So if I go for a cheap Sony player, it can only bitstreams to my avr? Then there is a data loss rate here correct? I thought the ideal way should be PCM output to avr...


How could there be any data loss? Player reads bit on disc, sends it down the wire to your AVR which decodes when it gets enough bits to decode. PCM is decoded in the player. End result coming out of your speakers is 100% identical. But PCM has drawbacks. A lot of AVRs won't apply dynamic EQ and other digital processing to PCM signals. So if you've tweaked your AVR or picked different processing modes, you may not get any of that unless you bitstream. When in doubt, bitstream.

Now if you ever cut the insulation on your HDMI cable, bits could start spilling out all over the floor and you would get data loss in that case


----------



## mdavej

antwone said:


> I care BD quality, but I am not sure the "BD quality" here includes AQ.. cuz I care VQ and AQ both of them.. Thank you for your answer, that really helps!


Same bitstream carries audio and video. It would be physically impossible for just the audio part to be bad.


----------



## NorthSky

wmcclain said:


> The OPPO 105 and 105D are the ones over $1000. They are for an audiophile market of people who have receivers with analog inputs that they want to retain. If you are using HDMI they are not needed.
> 
> -Bill


But those BR players are much more than good analog sound from their separate RCA and XLR stereo out connections. 
They are also an excellent DAC with Optical and Coaxial digital inputs and a USB asynchronous input as well. ...The Oppo 103 and 103D don't have that.
Plus, @ 17.3 pounds they have a solid build. ...And the two 8-channel ESS Sabre32 DACs inside are top-notch DACs. 
The Oppo 103 has only one and a much inferior one.
Plus, the 105 has a headphone amp section, with the corresponding jack and its own volume control.
...And of course they can be used as straight preamps. 
And, they have some extra features inside that the 103 and 103D don't have. 

Yes, they are more for the analog crowd, like the turntables, but they are also all of the above, and above all the rest. 

* Cambridge Audio has also a budget one ($1,299) that does a lot similar to the 105D ($1,299). ...Same exact MSRP price.
"Budget" (say mid-range) because as compared to others in the $5,000-10,000 range, they are. 
BR players in the $50-100 range are open-entry budget level; extremely affordable for the lowest budget ever. ...10-years old kids can buy them, no sweat.

♦ www.soundandvision.com/content/cambridge-audio-azur-752bd-3d-blu-ray-player


----------



## NorthSky

I've read that the new Sony Blu-ray players don't have high-res audio decoders anymore inside; is that true? 

Can they bitstream hi-res mutichannel audio though, like DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1, Dolby TrueHD 7.1, and Dolby Atmos lossless audio from their HDMI output. 

What if in the near future they release a Dolby Atmos Blu-ray with "seamless branching" and a heavy-duty anti-piracy copy protection system codec of the most complex and sophisticated stratagem ever? ...And what if if from that you get audio dropouts? ...How would you be able to decode such a Blu-ray disc inside the Sony Blu-ray player and send the audio from its HDMI audio out as LPCM multichannel audio? ...Ha!

But then, it almost don't matter anymore now with 4K Blu-ray. ...Later this year.


----------



## Rich86

NorthSky said:


> I've read that the new Sony Blu-ray players don't have high-res audio decoders anymore inside; is that true?
> 
> Can they bitstream hi-res mutichannel audio though, like DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1, Dolby TrueHD 7.1, and Dolby Atmos lossless audio from their HDMI output.
> 
> What if in the near future they release a Dolby Atmos Blu-ray with "seamless branching" and a heavy-duty anti-piracy copy protection system codec of the most complex and sophisticated stratagem ever? ...And what if if from that you get audio dropouts? ...How would you be able to decode such a Blu-ray disc inside the Sony Blu-ray player and send the audio from its HDMI audio out as LPCM multichannel audio? ...Ha!
> 
> But then, it almost don't matter anymore now with 4K Blu-ray. ...Later this year.


I believe you will find that all current Sony players are capable of bitstreaming the native audio codec from a BD over hdmi to a receiver capable of handling it.
Are you suggesting a person should not purchase a Sony player in case Sony decides to start selling players with the processor deficiencies experienced by owners of Oppo series 8x/9x vintage? If those Oppo players did not have problems with complex seamless branching coupled with Dolby TrueHD the subject wouldn't even show up in these forums . . . Better to convince folks to stop buying Lionsgate titles until Lionsgate focuses more on customers than their futile efforts at copy prevention.

Since blu-ray has failed to take over from DVD due to folks being satisfied with upconverted DVDs on their HD sets, what makes anyone think the general population is going to run out and start replacing equipment and titles to go to 4K? I sincerely doubt it (except for the wealthier AV addicts & perusers of forums like this one).


----------



## Selden Ball

mdavej said:


> How could there be any data loss? Player reads bit on disc, sends it down the wire to your AVR which decodes when it gets enough bits to decode. PCM is decoded in the player. End result coming out of your speakers is 100% identical. But PCM has drawbacks. A lot of AVRs won't apply dynamic EQ and other digital processing to PCM signals.


 Just the opposite is true. Some older equipment can't apply processing to bitstreamed audio because they don't have powerful enough DSPs. Either they can decode DTS (or Dolby) HD audio or they can apply room correction, but not both at the same time. Similarly, some older equipment can't apply processing to high-bit-rate audio (96K/sec or higher). Those restrictions have pretty much disappeared in current models.


> So if you've tweaked your AVR or picked different processing modes, you may not get any of that unless you bitstream. When in doubt, bitstream.


 Unfortunately, the audio must be decoded in the BD player if you want to hear "Extras" which make use of Secondary Audio tracks. Fortunately, very few BDs include them. (One which does is _TinTin_.)


> Now if you ever cut the insulation on your HDMI cable, bits could start spilling out all over the floor and you would get data loss in that case


You also have to be careful not to let out the "magic smoke" which implements all of our favorite features. Once it escapes, it can't be put back!


----------



## NorthSky

Rich86 said:


> I believe you will find that all current Sony players are capable of bitstreaming the native audio codec from a BD over hdmi to a receiver capable of handling it.
> Are you suggesting a person should not purchase a Sony player in case Sony decides to start selling players with the processor deficiencies experienced by owners of Oppo series 8x/9x vintage? If those Oppo players did not have problems with complex seamless branching coupled with Dolby TrueHD the subject wouldn't even show up in these forums . . . Better to convince folks to stop buying Lionsgate titles until Lionsgate focuses more on customers than their futile efforts at copy prevention.
> 
> Since blu-ray has failed to take over from DVD due to folks being satisfied with upconverted DVDs on their HD sets, what makes anyone think the general population is going to run out and start replacing equipment and titles to go to 4K? I sincerely doubt it (except for the wealthier AV addicts & perusers of forums like this one).


Not suggesting anything, just asking if Sony got rid of the high-res audio decoders inside their new BR players; yes or no? 

* I agree with you; don't buy John Wick from Lionsgate studios.


----------



## NorthSky

Selden Ball said:


> Just the opposite is true. Some older equipment can't apply processing to bitstreamed audio because they don't have powerful enough DSPs. Either they can decode DTS (or Dolby) HD audio or they can apply room correction, but not both at the same time. Similarly, some older equipment can't apply processing to high-bit-rate audio (96K/sec or higher). Those restrictions have pretty much disappeared in current models. Unfortunately, the audio must be decoded in the BD player if you want to hear "Extras" which make use of Secondary Audio tracks. Fortunately, very few BDs include them. (One which does is _TinTin_.)


Marantz AV receivers from just few years back didn't have enough processing power to decode the hi-res audio codecs, so they had to convert to PCM.
...Remember that?


----------



## Rich86

NorthSky said:


> Not suggesting anything, just _asking if Sony got rid of the high-res audio decoders inside their new BR players; yes or no?_
> 
> * I agree with you; don't buy John Wick from Lionsgate studios.


From what I am seeing, there is definitely a trend of many/most bd player manufacturers dropping the ability to bitstream multi-channel pcm from anything other than a native multi-channel pcm codec on the source disc. I assume this is simply a continuing trend of removing as much as possible from the players (ie. the only output will be hdmi and you will only get whatever is already sitting on the disc). I have mixed emotions about it since I have been in this hobby forever and value flexibility (or maybe I just like seeing all those connectors on the back of a player for some bizarre reason?). But these days, the only thing I connect from a blu-ray player to a hdmi capable receiver is, in fact, hdmi. And I have no need whatsoever to convert a lossless audio signal to lpcm.
Regarding John Wick . . too late . . I already bought it . . it plays perfectly fine here . .


----------



## NorthSky

You know the scoop, just like I do. ...Blu-ray players nowadays, Sony, they save money by removing all the essentials and packing them with apps. ...Netflix & all. 
Sony is in limbo. ...Just like 'The Interview'.

* John Wick is cool.


----------



## DriverDivots

Is there a relatively inexpensive bluray player that decodes DTS HDma and TrueHD?
I will be hooking it up to a 5.1 system that I wouldn't be able to bitstream since it doesn't support those types. (I do have an HDMI input)

Also, I would love to have a bluray player that I can plug in a flash drive and it read my .mkv movie files, and decode the HD audio from that.

Is there a player out there that is capable of that??


----------



## NorthSky

Check the latest Samsung Blu-ray players.


----------



## DriverDivots

NorthSky said:


> Check the latest Samsung Blu-ray players.


Any specific model numbers? 
I was looking at a few, but I'm afraid they only decode to 2 channel PCM. Don't i need one that does 6 if I want to get true 5.1?


----------



## teachsac

Panasonic 360 decodes MA and TrueHD.


S~


----------



## DriverDivots

teachsac said:


> Panasonic 360 decodes MA and TrueHD.
> 
> 
> S~


Thanks for the response. I just looked into the thread on the Panasonic 360, and it seems to have issues playing .mkv (xvid/divx) from the USB stick. I'm really hoping to find a blu ray player that can do this, and also decode the HD audio from it as well.


----------



## teachsac

Panasonic does not support DIVX except for Canada and Europe. personally I would get a dedicated streaming device and leave Blu-ray function, NF, etc. to the player. I've never seen a BD player that does not have some issues with streaming and file support.


----------



## mdavej

I've never seen an MKV that was Xvid/Divx. I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## NorthSky

DriverDivots said:


> Any specific model numbers?
> I was looking at a few, but I'm afraid they only decode to 2 channel PCM. Don't i need one that does 6 if I want to get true 5.1?


So, they, all the Samsung Blu-ray players decode only 2-channel PCM (that is very very bad). ...My Oppo 103 can do 8 of them, all together no sweat. 

Seriously, Samsung's own website has all the specs of their 2015 BR players side-by-side in an easy to see and comprehensible clean plain view. 
Do you need the link? www.samsung.com/ca/consumer/tv-video/blu-ray-players/

* Check the F5900 and H5900

__________

♦ Here's more: www.samsung.com/us/video/blu-ray-dvd/BD-H5900/ZA

-> And not least: www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/tv-audio-video/blu-ray-players/blu-ray-players/BD-F7500/XU


----------



## Aerumas

Howdy fellow AVers. I'm looking to buy a new bluray player and so I've been lurking these threads for a few weeks now... and I feel I am no closer to pulling the trigger on a player. Perhaps I'm making too big a deal out of finding the "perfect" player. 
Here's what I need:

great bluray playback
Amazon Video streaming
video playback of makemkv files
With so many well experienced home theater enthusiasts I figured it was just better to ask here. Hope this is the right thread to ask my question. Thanks for your time.


----------



## NorthSky

Aerumas said:


> Howdy fellow AVers. I'm looking to buy a new bluray player and so I've been lurking these threads for a few weeks now... and I feel I am no closer to pulling the trigger on a player. Perhaps I'm making too big a deal out of finding the "perfect" player.
> Here's what I need:
> 
> great bluray playback
> Amazon Video streaming
> video playback of makemkv files
> With so many well experienced home theater enthusiasts I figured it was just better to ask here. Hope this is the right thread to ask my question. Thanks for your time.


Sony BDP-S1200 perhaps? ...Very inexpensive (less than $99 street) ...Amazon Video streaming, MKV files playback, great BR picture quality.


----------



## 80sGuy

As I mentioned before, Cambridge Audio Azur is almost an exact Oppo 103/D clone except for the Wolfson DAC. Too much money just for that if you're asking me.


NorthSky said:


> But those BR players are much more than good analog sound from their separate RCA and XLR stereo out connections.
> They are also an excellent DAC with Optical and Coaxial digital inputs and a USB asynchronous input as well. ...The Oppo 103 and 103D don't have that.
> Plus, @ 17.3 pounds they have a solid build. ...And the two 8-channel ESS Sabre32 DACs inside are top-notch DACs.
> The Oppo 103 has only one and a much inferior one.
> Plus, the 105 has a headphone amp section, with the corresponding jack and its own volume control.
> ...And of course they can be used as straight preamps.
> And, they have some extra features inside that the 103 and 103D don't have.
> 
> Yes, they are more for the analog crowd, like the turntables, but they are also all of the above, and above all the rest.
> 
> * Cambridge Audio has also a budget one ($1,299) that does a lot similar to the 105D ($1,299). ...Same exact MSRP price.
> "Budget" (say mid-range) because as compared to others in the $5,000-10,000 range, they are.
> BR players in the $50-100 range are open-entry budget level; extremely affordable for the lowest budget ever. ...10-years old kids can buy them, no sweat.
> 
> ♦ www.soundandvision.com/content/cambridge-audio-azur-752bd-3d-blu-ray-player


----------



## NorthSky

...More like the Oppo 105 actually.


----------



## Lils Roro

DriverDivots said:


> Is there a relatively inexpensive bluray player that decodes DTS HDma and TrueHD?
> I will be hooking it up to a 5.1 system that I wouldn't be able to bitstream since it doesn't support those types. (I do have an HDMI input)
> 
> Also, I would love to have a bluray player that I can plug in a flash drive and it read my .mkv movie files, and decode the HD audio from that.
> 
> Is there a player out there that is capable of that??


The Samsung BD players will pass core 5.1 through their digital audio out. Thus if the source audio is Dolby Digital TrueHD and you select the bitstream option, they pass core DD5.1 through the digital audio cable. Note that some players have a TOSLINK out and some have a COAX out. 

For discs only, the Samsung BD players will also re-encode HD audio into either core DTS or DD5.1 and pass it through the HDMI cable, provided they believe the core format is compatible with the receiver. Thus if the source audio is TrueHD and you select the Bitstream(Re-encode to DTS) option, it passes core DTS through the HDMI cable provided it believes the receiver can handle & is entitled to receive DTS.

Note that if you use closed captions, the Samsung USB video player is very restrictive on what types of closed caption files it will recognize & display. I don't believe it sees closed captions inside an MKV file. My experience is that it only sees separate SRT files.


----------



## mdavej

NorthSky said:


> Sony BDP-S1200 perhaps? ...Very inexpensive (less than $99 street) ...Amazon Video streaming, MKV files playback, great BR picture quality.


The BX320 is better (adds wifi and includes an HDMI cable) and cheaper at $65 on Amazon. It's the twin of the BDP-S3200.

Aerumas, how will you be playing your MKV's, from USB, network share or NAS, or DLNA, and would that be wired or wifi? Sony won't do network shares. And streaming 1:1 BD rips can be a challenge over wifi. Any need for 3D or 4K upscaling? I assume you don't care about DVD upconversion either, correct? And I assume your AVR can handle all HD audio decoding. Sony won't do that either.


----------



## NorthSky

mdavej said:


> The BX320 is better (adds wifi and includes an HDMI cable) and cheaper at $65 on Amazon. It's the twin of the BDP-S3200.
> 
> Aerumas, how will you be playing your MKV's, from USB, network share or NAS, or DLNA, and would that be wired or wifi? Sony won't do network shares. And streaming 1:1 BD rips can be a challenge over wifi. Any need for 3D or 4K upscaling? I assume you don't care about DVD upconversion either, correct? And I assume your AVR can handle all HD audio decoding. Sony won't do that either.


Cool; does that Sony model have a Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA (7.1) audio decoders internally?


----------



## mdavej

NorthSky said:


> Cool; does that Sony model have a Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA (7.1) audio decoders internally?


No. Sony phased that out a few years ago on most models. That's why I mentioned he'd have to bitstream to an HD audio capable AVR. Most current Panasonics still decode HD audio. Sony will downmix to stereo if you choose PCM. In that case, coax would at least get you lossy core surround, if you have an old AVR that won't do HD.

If you have an old AVR and are on a budget, go with Panasonic.

LG and Samsung might work too, but I know very little about them other than both have very good file handling, and LG has a very nice interface for playing CDs.


----------



## NorthSky

Thank you.


----------



## ssmokeyy

*In the market for a new 3d blu ray player.*

I'm looking for a new 3d blu ray player. I just ordered a sony kdl-55w950b and feel that my ps3 and xbox one probably isn't the best player out there. I have a room just for theater in my house and want to know if there is a better player for around 150 bucks or less. I have my eye's on the s5500 by sony coming out and not sure if that's a side grade or upgrade to my ps3.


----------



## mdavej

ssmokeyy said:


> I'm looking for a new 3d blu ray player. I just ordered a sony kdl-55w950b and feel that my ps3 and xbox one probably isn't the best player out there. I have a room just for theater in my house and want to know if there is a better player for around 150 bucks or less. I have my eye's on the s5500 by sony coming out and not sure if that's a side grade or upgrade to my ps3.


A stand-alone player buys you convenience, efficiency, speed and easier control. Audio/video quality will be the same, unless you get a Darbee Oppo. The 5500 has no new compelling features besides the new gaming capabilities (yawn). So cheaper, current models would work just as well. May as well just continue to use your One if you're already using it for other media (TV, streaming, etc.).


----------



## Selden Ball

ssmokeyy said:


> I'm looking for a new 3d blu ray player. I just ordered a sony kdl-55w950b and feel that my ps3 and xbox one probably isn't the best player out there. I have a room just for theater in my house and want to know if there is a better player for around 150 bucks or less. I have my eye's on the s5500 by sony coming out and not sure if that's a side grade or upgrade to my ps3.


Another advantage of the standalone players is that they generate much less heat than the gaming systems and, as a result, don't have a noisy fan.


----------



## Ken Weissblum

*Blue ray player for Samsung 8550 UHD TV*

I'm looking for a 3d blue ray DVD player for my 60" Samsung un8550 UHD TV. Looking for recommendations. Heard that up sampling in a DVD player to 4K would be redundant. Is this true? Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## AndyKoopa

Ken Weissblum said:


> I'm looking for a 3d blue ray DVD player for my 60" Samsung un8550 UHD TV. Looking for recommendations. Heard that up sampling in a DVD player to 4K would be redundant. Is this true? Any suggestions appreciated.


i have the 65" 8550 and bought the samsung bd-f7500. great player, it does offer the 4k upscaling but the tv does it so i just turned it off at the player level.


----------



## Ken Weissblum

AndyKoopa said:


> i have the 65" 8550 and bought the samsung bd-f7500. great player, it does offer the 4k upscaling but the tv does it so i just turned it off at the player level.


 Since I do not need the up scaling feature and will turn it off at the player level, do I need the samsung bd-f7500 or will the Samsung BD-H6500 do everything needed for about $100 less?


----------



## Waverboy

*Player that will support exFAT and mkv on USB?*

Any recommendations for a player $200 or under that will play an mkv file from an exFAT-formatted USB drive? I see the Oppo line does, but I don't quite have the budget...thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## MisterMichigan

*Samsung BD-E5300 will not read any disc*

Hello all, I have something of an issue with my Samsung BD-E5300. It has recently decided that it will not load any disc, giving me a "cannot read disc" message. The machine boots fine, and will load the user interface for streaming and whatnot, just will not read any disc at all (I've tried multiple BDs, obviously).

I've run a "cleaner" disk through it, with no change. Tried powering down to reset, no change. Used the menu to reset all settings to factory, no change. Checked for a software upgrade, but none is available.

FWIW, the player worked fine a couple of weeks ago, and nothing has changed in the environment or with my system since the last time it was used.

Assuming that there is nothing further I can do short of factory service, can anyone recommend a replacement player? I use my BD device only to play Blu-ray discs and have no need for features beyond "play the disc", including 3D (no interest in that at all). So, my question would be what is the best affordable BD player out there, if I need to snag a new one?

Thanks!


----------



## teachsac

If you have tried cleaning, then the blue laser is most likely out and service would cost more than the player. I've found Sony and Panasonic to be very reliable. You might research the Sony 1200 or the soon to be released Panasonic BD93. 


S~


----------



## lovinthehd

MisterMichigan said:


> Hello all, I have something of an issue with my Samsung BD-E5300. It has recently decided that it will not load any disc, giving me a "cannot read disc" message. The machine boots fine, and will load the user interface for streaming and whatnot, just will not read any disc at all (I've tried multiple BDs, obviously).
> 
> I've run a "cleaner" disk through it, with no change. Tried powering down to reset, no change. Used the menu to reset all settings to factory, no change. Checked for a software upgrade, but none is available.
> 
> FWIW, the player worked fine a couple of weeks ago, and nothing has changed in the environment or with my system since the last time it was used.
> 
> Assuming that there is nothing further I can do short of factory service, can anyone recommend a replacement player? I use my BD device only to play Blu-ray discs and have no need for features beyond "play the disc", including 3D (no interest in that at all). So, my question would be what is the best affordable BD player out there, if I need to snag a new one?
> 
> Thanks!


Sounds like my experience with a Samsung BDD6100....went to a Sony S5100 and am quite happy, not a single disc issue and the apps work far better (and a better menu system).


----------



## hernanu

AndyKoopa said:


> i have the 65" 8550 and bought the samsung bd-f7500. great player, it does offer the 4k upscaling but the tv does it so i just turned it off at the player level.


Have you tested whether the player or the TV does better at upscaling?


----------



## AndyKoopa

hernanu said:


> Have you tested whether the player or the TV does better at upscaling?


I havent even seen an option to turn it off on the TV. I tried leaving it on and off on the player and didnt notice a difference so I turned it off and let the TV handle it.


----------



## nas2344

*best budget 4k upscaling player?*

im looking at the Sony 6200 or Panasonic 360? what do you guys suggest?


----------



## hernanu

AndyKoopa said:


> I havent even seen an option to turn it off on the TV. I tried leaving it on and off on the player and didnt notice a difference so I turned it off and let the TV handle it.


Well, there probably won't be an option on the TV, if it gets 4K source, then it won't upscale, if not, it will. Turning it off / on on the player effectively controls whether the TV upscales or not. 

So no difference means that the player upscales as well as the TV, so which you choose is really equivalent.


----------



## kraftytwo

I'm looking into getting a new player, used or new...

Must have the following features:

1) MKV and MP4 containers fast-forward and rewind.
2) Ability to program music files to be played in certain order, off from several directories.
3) Ability to display album art, external or embedded, specially with FLAC/MP3/M4A files.
4) Must have analog RCA audio connectors.
5) Ability to read SRT subtitles, synchronize them with video, adjust their size to small or big.
6) Must have Netflix.
7) Must be dual-core.
8) Must have wireless receptor.
9) Must recognize WD MyPassport external unit right away...

- No need for 4K.
- No need for 3D.
- No need for anything else useless: SACD, etc.

Can you advise? Thank you.
NB: My current player is a *LG BP630*.


----------



## hernanu

kraftytwo said:


> I'm looking into getting a new player, used or new...
> 
> Must have the following features:
> 
> 1) MKV and MP4 containers fast-forward and rewind.
> 2) Ability to program music files to be played in certain order, off from several directories.
> 3) Ability to display album art, external or embedded, specially with FLAC/MP3/M4A files.
> 4) Must have analog RCA audio connectors.
> 5) Ability to read SRT subtitles, synchronize them with video, adjust their size to small or big.
> 6) Must have Netflix.
> 7) Must be dual-core.
> 8) Must have wireless receptor.
> 9) Must recognize WD MyPassport external unit right away...
> 
> - No need for 4K.
> - No need for 3D.
> - No need for anything else useless: SACD, etc.
> 
> Can you advise? Thank you.
> NB: My current player is a *LG BP630*.


Price?


----------



## PeninsulaMark

clwolf said:


> I've narrowed it down to these 4.
> 
> Samsung (5900) BD-HM59C
> Samsung (5700) BD-HM57C
> Sony (5200) BDP-BX520
> Sony (3200) BDP-BX320
> 
> I guess I'm leaning towards the BX520. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks.




I tried the Sony BX520 from Costco. The unit really sucks big time. I returned the BX520 after a few days.

1. No front display. Couldn't tell that from reading the box.

2. Noisy mechanism 

3. When entering the SSID password, only asterisks are seen. Would have been better to have the characters appear for at least a second. 

4. Power light way too dim. Not visible from most locations.

5. Poorly worded screen setup message re: GraceNote 

6. Slow load in 

7. When pressing the "Display" so one can see the time of play, this silly unit forms a large band of black at the top and bottom of the screen, completely masking about 40% of the picture. Ridiculous. 

8. Flagged messages, such as "This function not available for this disk" stay on the screen way too long.

9. The display button not only causes the picture loss, but it displays nuisance or extraneous info, such as English, Dolby, kHz, kbps, 1080/24p B-ray, MPEG Mbps. Stooooopid.

10. Top chassis has a peak. It is not flat, hence cannot stack something on it.

11. The handheld remote is quite small and/or I have large hands.

12. There's much more, but the above is enough. I wouldn't use this model even if it were free.


----------



## kraftytwo

> Price?


Well, doesn't matter much.
Since I may be getting a used or a new one, it may vary quite a lot.
I just wonder if there is a player with all the listed features I want...

But anything new, up to 200.00 USD would be interesting...
Oppos and such are much more expensive, then it would have to be used...


----------



## Kpj

Long time lurker here!

I've read the last 50+ pages but can seem to find any info on a specific machine....

I need a fully loaded BRP and usually stick with Panasonic items. I will be getting a 4K TV soon, so my search is for the DMP-BDT700.

I realize that it's a foreign model (but multi-region disc functionality). Can I use this in the USA while maintaining all of its 'internet features', or will it be an expensive paperweight? Would I be able to download/stream things from Netflix/Amazon/etc, along with firmware updates and such?

Any info you guys could share would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NorthSky

I would contact Panasonic Technical customer support department and ask a highly skilled technician.


----------



## PeninsulaMark

*Two questions regarding UPSCALING Blu-ray 5900 vs. 6500*



PeninsulaMark said:


> I tried the Sony BX520 from Costco. The unit really sucks big time. I returned the BX520 after a few days.
> 
> 1. No front display. Couldn't tell that from reading the box.
> 
> 2. Noisy mechanism
> 
> 3. When entering the SSID password, only asterisks are seen. Would have been better to have the characters appear for at least a second.
> 
> 4. Power light way too dim. Not visible from most locations.
> 
> 5. Poorly worded screen setup message re: GraceNote
> 
> 6. Slow load in
> 
> 7. When pressing the "Display" so one can see the time of play, this silly unit forms a large band of black at the top and bottom of the screen, completely masking about 40% of the picture. Ridiculous.
> 
> 8. Flagged messages, such as "This function not available for this disk" stay on the screen way too long.
> 
> 9. The display button not only causes the picture loss, but it displays nuisance or extraneous info, such as English, Dolby, kHz, kbps, 1080/24p B-ray, MPEG Mbps. Stooooopid.
> 
> 10. Top chassis has a peak. It is not flat, hence cannot stack something on it.
> 
> 11. The handheld remote is quite small and/or I have large hands.
> 
> 12. There's much more, but the above is enough. I wouldn't use this model even if it were free.




Sorry to quote my post, but to replace the Sony BX-520 was going to get the Samsung BD-H5900 (3D and Wi-Fi). It has the highest rating on Consumer Reports. BUT the salesman recommended the Samsung BD-H6500 because I have an Ultra HD TV and the 6500 has upscaling while the 5900 does not.

*QUESTIONS:*

1. If the Samsung 8550 UHD TV upscales, does one need a Blu-ray player which upscales ?

2. Will the picture on the UHD TV be better if the Blu-ray player and the TV both upscale ?

3. How does one decide between the 5900 and 6500 Samsung Blu-ray ?

5900: http://www.samsung.com/us/video/blu-ray-dvd/BD-H5900/ZA
6500: http://www.samsung.com/us/video/blu-ray-dvd/BD-H6500/ZA

COMPARISON: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/compa...00/BHitems/1029701-REG_1029702-REG_944988-REG


----------



## NorthSky

Go for the 6500. ...I would. 

* Give it a try.


----------



## hernanu

Kpj said:


> Long time lurker here!
> 
> I've read the last 50+ pages but can seem to find any info on a specific machine....
> 
> I need a fully loaded BRP and usually stick with Panasonic items. I will be getting a 4K TV soon, so my search is for the DMP-BDT700.
> 
> I realize that it's a foreign model (but multi-region disc functionality). Can I use this in the USA while maintaining all of its 'internet features', or will it be an expensive paperweight? Would I be able to download/stream things from Netflix/Amazon/etc, along with firmware updates and such?
> 
> Any info you guys could share would be greatly appreciated.


Internet connections should work fine, but the streaming options you get would be different from North America. I didn't see Amazon as a choice, but you may be able to get it, I'd talk to Panasonic about that. 

As for firmware updates, you probably would be able to get them, I'd check on the thread about this player for specifics. 

Since you're spending this much, I'd look at an Oppo 103D, which is cheaper and in my opinion (and reviewers) a better machine.


----------



## BillP

PeninsulaMark said:


> Sorry to quote my post, but to replace the Sony BX-520 was going to get the Samsung BD-H5900 (3D and Wi-Fi). It has the highest rating on Consumer Reports. BUT the salesman recommended the Samsung BD-H6500 because I have an Ultra HD TV and the 6500 has upscaling while the 5900 does not.
> 
> *QUESTIONS:*
> 
> 1. If the Samsung 8550 UHD TV upscales, does one need a Blu-ray player which upscales ?
> 
> 2. Will the picture on the UHD TV be better if the Blu-ray player and the TV both upscale ?
> 
> 3. How does one decide between the 5900 and 6500 Samsung Blu-ray ?
> 
> 5900: http://www.samsung.com/us/video/blu-ray-dvd/BD-H5900/ZA
> 6500: http://www.samsung.com/us/video/blu-ray-dvd/BD-H6500/ZA
> 
> COMPARISON: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/compa...00/BHitems/1029701-REG_1029702-REG_944988-REG


You never know which device will do the better job upscaling, the TV or a player. My Panasonic BluRay player did a far better job upscaling Netflix than my Panasonic plasma, despite both being the same year's models. I would recommend getting a player that upscales to 4K and then comparing to see which you prefer. I avoid Samsung players due to poor reliability, and stick with Panny, Sony, or Oppo.


----------



## mdavej

Kpj said:


> Long time lurker here!
> 
> I've read the last 50+ pages but can seem to find any info on a specific machine....
> 
> I need a fully loaded BRP and usually stick with Panasonic items. I will be getting a 4K TV soon, so my search is for the DMP-BDT700.
> 
> I realize that it's a foreign model (but multi-region disc functionality). Can I use this in the USA while maintaining all of its 'internet features', or will it be an expensive paperweight? Would I be able to download/stream things from Netflix/Amazon/etc, along with firmware updates and such?
> 
> Any info you guys could share would be greatly appreciated.


What gave you the idea this was a multi-region player? The manual clearly states BD B and DVD 2. So, yes it would be a paperweight except for those and "all" region discs. Not sure about streaming. I don't think it's worth the risk.


----------



## teachsac

Yeah. I already addressed him in the 700 thread. He believed it would play UHD discs. There would be no way to get US apps working unless they had no regional restrictions, NF, Amazon, etc. all do.


----------



## Drako Tasador

**HELP* Buy a Bluray in montreal compatible to 220v*

Hi can someone help me i want to buy a bluray player that will be hable to play my DVD and BluRay from Region A and Zone 1 in spain, since I have move here. As my father will travel in a week I want to ask im to bringh me one. witch one will be good ???


----------



## Drako Tasador

Drako Tasador said:


> Hi can someone help me i want to buy a bluray player that will be hable to play my DVD and BluRay from Region A and Zone 1 in spain, since I have move here. As my father will travel in a week I want to ask im to bringh me one. witch one will be good ???


need to be bought at store (futureshop, Bestbuy, Wallmart ...)


----------



## Kpj

Again, thanks guys for all of the info. As I stated in the other thread, I like to stick with Panasonic gear and thought the player looked great. I was not aware that Blu Ray machines had different regions independently of DVD. They make this difficult to find the right machine for your needs.


----------



## Kpj

Forgot to ask this question:

Do any manufacturers make a current Blu-Ray player that has legacy connectors onboard (S-Video/Component Video)? Everything I come across is just HDMI only. What gives?


----------



## hernanu

Kpj said:


> Forgot to ask this question:
> 
> Do any manufacturers make a current Blu-Ray player that has legacy connectors onboard (S-Video/Component Video)? Everything I come across is just HDMI only. What gives?


S-Video died out because it can't handle HD signals. Its top resolution is 500 x ??? (not sure). So it really can only display 480i, since it can't do progressive scan. So the technology was outlived, replaced by component and HDMI. 

As to component, it was the victim of the Analog sunset portion of the AACS, the 'advanced access content system' standard. It is put together by a group of content providers (Sony, Warner Brothers, Disney... ) that decided that analog video is a threat to them because HD video can be stolen through analog connections. 

So the analog sunset was born, which first limited any HD output of players built after 2011 to 480i over component, then eliminated analog outputs altogether by 2013.

So most manufacturers that had component had to get rid of it, since it made no sense to have it if it was going to be so limited. After 2013, they couldn't keep it and be licensed as a bluray player. It was controlled and promoted by the studios.


----------



## teachsac

Kpj said:


> Forgot to ask this question:
> 
> Do any manufacturers make a current Blu-Ray player that has legacy connectors onboard (S-Video/Component Video)? Everything I come across is just HDMI only. What gives?



Analog sunset hit a long time ago. Any player after January 2011 can only output HD video over HDMI.


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-blu-ray-players/1305969-analog-sunset-begins.html


Please list exactly what you need so we can help better. What equipment are you hooking up to? What exactly do you need from a BD player?


S~


----------



## Aerumas

mdavej said:


> The BX320 is better (adds wifi and includes an HDMI cable) and cheaper at $65 on Amazon. It's the twin of the BDP-S3200.
> 
> Aerumas, how will you be playing your MKV's, from USB, network share or NAS, or DLNA, and would that be wired or wifi? Sony won't do network shares. And streaming 1:1 BD rips can be a challenge over wifi. Any need for 3D or 4K upscaling? I assume you don't care about DVD upconversion either, correct? And I assume your AVR can handle all HD audio decoding. Sony won't do that either.


I'm going to do most of my playing via USB, but I may not want to limit myself to that and not have network play available. No real 3D, 4K upscaling, or DVD upconversion need. Yes my AVR can handle HD audio decoding. Thanks for the heads up. If I do want network shares play, do you have a recommendation?


----------



## sdlehman

I'm looking for a good DVD upscaling Blu Ray player. I have a Panasonic 220 that I like and I also have an Oppo BD 83 that I love. I don't want to spend more than $200 though. This doesn't need to be 3D or 4K capable and won't be needed to play anything but DVDs and Blu Rays. I was looking at the Panasonic BD91 but it doesn't appear to have a front display. Suggestions?

Thanks,

Stace


----------



## mdavej

Aerumas said:


> I'm going to do most of my playing via USB, but I may not want to limit myself to that and not have network play available. No real 3D, 4K upscaling, or DVD upconversion need. Yes my AVR can handle HD audio decoding. Thanks for the heads up. If I do want network shares play, do you have a recommendation?


Network shares is a two edged sword. Just about the only affordable player that does it is Panasonic. But it barely supports any file formats, basically only MPEG2 and MKV. On the other hand, Sony and others, don't support shares but do support DLNA and just about every file format. So unless you have some sort of medical condition that makes you unable to use DLNA, I highly recommend you go that route instead of network shares. If you want no limits, then open your wallet and get an Oppo.


----------



## mdavej

sdlehman said:


> I'm looking for a good DVD upscaling Blu Ray player. I have a Panasonic 220 that I like and I also have an Oppo BD 83 that I love. I don't want to spend more than $200 though. This doesn't need to be 3D or 4K capable and won't be needed to play anything but DVDs and Blu Rays. I was looking at the Panasonic BD91 but it doesn't appear to have a front display. Suggestions?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stace


Many of the x60 series of Panisonic has a front display. It's not going to be much different than your 220 though. Why are you looking to replace it?


----------



## Kpj

I wasn't aware of Hollywood wanting to kill off analog signals due to piracy; that sucks.

I have roughly 6 TVs that I use. From a Samsung F8500 and Panny ZT60 to widescreen HDTV CRTs from the mid 2000s. Some have HDMI, some have DVI & some only have S-Video/Component. I want a player to work on multiple sets, hence my need for legacy connectors.

I've seen many 2012/2013 BRPs that have Component, along with Composite. If the hi-def signal doesn't transmit over yellow RCA, then why didn't they include S-Video as well? Makes no sense to me as I have a lot of game systems using S-Video and still enjoy that interface.

Seems to be the same story with AVRs, they're killing off all of the old connectors as well.

I know my requests are odd as I'm probably in the minority that uses a lot of old tech (mini-disc, laserdisc, etc), but I'm stubborn and want/need a player that has more than just HDMI.

I guess my search continues....


----------



## NorthSky

Sony; do they provide good customer support when their Blu-ray players can't no longer connect to the Internet (Wi-Fi)*, and that you have no more access to all your apps? 
...About Panasonic; are they more helpful? ...Samsung?

I know that Oppo is the best in that regard.  ...And that, in my book, is worth the premium. 

* The Network connection is just fine, right, but all your apps cannot connect: "An error has occurred" ...that one was one of the most frustrating ever, and on Sony's forums it was even worst to read all the troubled customers and without direct Sony's support. 

I think Sony is great, but I also think they are slowly sinking. ...Certainly from what I've been reading recently, and experiencing myself too. 
Still, there are good people working for Sony, and to help you out; you just have to find them out, that's all. 

Anyway, Sony and Samsung Blu-ray players (Samsung in particular) offer a lot for little money, I think. 
If you like Blu-ray movies; Samsung is good.
If you like movie/music files; Samsung is also good.
If you like gaming; PS4 might be your player.

If all you want to do is stream and download, get Apple Mac. ...Or wait for Windows 10, in case they come up with some' good. 

But the best BR player is Oppo. It does stuff no other one does. ...Their latest Series, and with their latest firmwares. 

And if you want the very latest hi-tech one; it's not here yet...4K. ...Ultra High Definition Universe Blu-ray player.


----------



## PeninsulaMark

Is it okay to connect an upscaling Blu-ray to an upscaling UHD TV ? Will there be a better picture than connecting a standard Blu-ray to an upscaling UHD ?


----------



## BillP

PeninsulaMark, Either the player needs to upscale to 4K (if it's capable), or the 4K display will do so. Which does a better job at upscaling is impossible to know without trying it both ways and seeing for yourself. If you get a player that cannot upscale to 4K, then your 4K display will do the upscaling automatically, for better or for worse.


----------



## virii01

Looking for a recommendation here.

Scenario is bedroom TV, with a Roku stick. So that means reference picture quality or wifi/apps isn't priority #1 . I have an Oppo103 in the main room for any critical viewing.

I just want something reliable and fairly quick. I'm currently using a ~1 Phillips unit that does the job OK but often locks up during playback, is slow to respond etc. Most recent firmware is installed.


----------



## teachsac

I'd probably go with one of the less expensive Sony or Panasonic models.


----------



## sdlehman

mdavej said:


> Many of the x60 series of Panisonic has a front display. It's not going to be much different than your 220 though. Why are you looking to replace it?


I'm looking to replace a Toshiba with something similar to the 220. The Toshiba is a piece of junk. I don't want to spend a lot but enough to avoid another paper weight.

Thanks

Stace


----------



## mdavej

I has a Toshiba too, for a few minutes. Worst player ever made. Anything you choose will be a huge improvement. If you like the 220 on paper, go for it. But a new 360 will be faster. I think it has a display, but you'll have to confirm. I can't read the display anyway, so it's not usually a requirement for me. I just check the onscreen display as needed.


----------



## ToonMasterTim

mdavej said:


> I has a Toshiba too, for a few minutes. Worst player ever made. Anything you choose will be a huge improvement. If you like the 220 on paper, go for it. But a new 360 will be faster. I think it has a display, but you'll have to confirm. I can't read the display anyway, so it's not usually a requirement for me. I just check the onscreen display as needed.


Yes, the 360 from Panasonic has a display. One issue with my 2013 Panasonic 230 is that when watching DVDs I noticed that with fast-action animation, such as lip movements, you'll see jagged lines unless you change the Progressive setting from the default of Auto to Video. And unfortunately, at least on the 230, you can't enable it and forget it. So every time I watch a DVD I have to manually change it, which is annoying. Does anyone know if the 360 corrected that issue?


----------



## lovinthehd

virii01 said:


> Looking for a recommendation here.
> 
> Scenario is bedroom TV, with a Roku stick. So that means reference picture quality or wifi/apps isn't priority #1 . I have an Oppo103 in the main room for any critical viewing.
> 
> I just want something reliable and fairly quick. I'm currently using a ~1 Phillips unit that does the job OK but often locks up during playback, is slow to respond etc. Most recent firmware is installed.


----------



## mtnboydl

*Cost-effective bluray player?*

Running a Sony HW40ES projector and Denon AVR with JBL cinema speakers.

Trying to figure out a reasonable blu ray player. Not sure if I understand the need for something like the Oppo for $500, and the rest of the official threads are somewhat inundated with lists of codecs, etc that likely have no bearing on the average user.

Can anyone offer me some input on a great quality, entry level (ie ~$100) blu-ray player?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BillP

mtnboydl, Sony and Panasonic are the most popular here. Check out their websites to see which features you want. I would stay away from Samsung.


----------



## hernanu

^^^^ +1 Especially if you're watching mostly or only bluray.


----------



## mtnboydl

Thanks. I didn't see this thread when I searched through. Figured something like this would be stickied.

Is there a particular feature set you would categorize as a "must have?"


----------



## hernanu

mtnboydl said:


> Thanks. I didn't see this thread when I searched through. Figured something like this would be stickied.
> 
> Is there a particular feature set you would categorize as a "must have?"


Not really, it depends on how you want to use it. There are many features that some of us treasure that might mean less than nothing to you. 

So a couple of questions:



How do you use it? % movies on disk, % movies streaming, % music
Do you watch DVD's or blurays only.
 
Do you have a network hard drive (NAS) that you stream movies / pictures / music from?
Do you want to sent it media from a PC or a cell phone?
Which streaming services (Netflix, etc. ) are important to you?
Do you connect this player to a sound system with an AVR or directly to a TV.

That might help with the recommendations.


----------



## NorthSky

I'm just curious; between Panasonic, Sony and Samsung...which company is more highly rated when it comes to reliability and support for their Blu-ray players? 

Fair question.


----------



## mtnboydl

Great questions! Thank you. I will answer them in kind



hernanu said:


> How do you use it? % movies on disk, % movies streaming, % music
> Do you watch DVD's or blurays only.
> 
> Do you have a network hard drive (NAS) that you stream movies / pictures / music from?
> Do you want to sent it media from a PC or a cell phone?
> Which streaming services (Netflix, etc. ) are important to you?
> Do you connect this player to a sound system with an AVR or directly to a TV.
> 
> That might help with the recommendations.


1. 90% movies on disc, 10% streaming, no music.
2. 90% bluray, 10% standard DVD
3. No NAS (haven't been able to convince my friend to go for it yet.)
4. No PC or phone connections planned for theater
5. Netflix/Hulu/Amazon would be a plus for future use
6. This will be routing into a Denon 4520

Thanks again!


----------



## pnMedia

*Sony BDP-S6200, Oppo BDP-103 - what is in the middle?*

When setting up a brand new projector I needed to buy a cheap Blu-ray player that was easily accessible from a local retailer - just to get things up and running. I bought a Sony BDP-S6200 for about $115. I must say this player feels like a toy. Cheap plastic and odd form factor. HOWEVER- wow, I can't believe the image and sound quality at that price level. I didn't expect it to perform as well as it does. Add the WiFi and streaming options - I'll have no problem moving the player into my bedroom for non-critical use. 

Now it's time to settle in on a unit that will be more "permanent" in my theater space for the next few years. My budget is $300-500. With the Sony performing well at the sub $150 price level, and the coveted Oppo BDP-103 checking in at around $500, is there a $300-$400 player out there that is worth looking into? I'm not looking for extended audio playback support, like SACD, etc. I just need excellent picture and sound quality for Blu-rays, upscaling, and WiFi/Streaming support. I need a traditional form factor for proper rack placement and component stacking.

I looked into the THX certified Onkyo. For the most part people have good things to say about it. OTOH it's kind of dated, and it lacks streaming capabilities. I also read that the load times are horrendous. 

Indeed I can probably just call it a day and buy the Oppo at the top of my budget. I'm just wondering if there is anything else out there worth looking into. 

Thanks.

-paul.


----------



## teachsac

I have a sony, Panasonic, Denon, and Oppo in my systems. Honestly, you will see very little to no difference for Blu-ray playback. DVD scaling will be a different story. For DVD scaling my observations from best to worst are Oppo, Denon, Panasonic, and Sony. Most of the midrange/higher priced players don't offer a lot of streaming support. What you'll get from Oppo are great DVD scaling, build, the most file support for streaming, and awesome customer support, etc. 

S~


----------



## hernanu

^^^^ +1

One extra thing to consider is if the projector is 4K capable, some threads have found the 4K upscaling from the Oppo to be very good. 

I don't have a 4K screen, so don't have personal experience on this.

I have the 103D, so I'd suggest this for a projector, if you're going Oppo.


----------



## mdavej

mtnboydl said:


> Great questions! Thank you. I will answer them in kind
> 
> 
> 
> 1. 90% movies on disc, 10% streaming, no music.
> 2. 90% bluray, 10% standard DVD
> 3. No NAS (haven't been able to convince my friend to go for it yet.)
> 4. No PC or phone connections planned for theater
> 5. Netflix/Hulu/Amazon would be a plus for future use
> 6. This will be routing into a Denon 4520
> 
> Thanks again!


Any $100-ish player will do all of that quite well. Check out the new Sony 5500.



pnMedia said:


> Now it's time to settle in on a unit that will be more "permanent" in my theater space for the next few years. My budget is $300-500. With the Sony performing well at the sub $150 price level, and the coveted Oppo BDP-103 checking in at around $500, is there a $300-$400 player out there that is worth looking into? I'm not looking for extended audio playback support, like SACD, etc. I just need excellent picture and sound quality for Blu-rays, upscaling, and WiFi/Streaming support. I need a traditional form factor for proper rack placement and component stacking.


Also check out Pioneer and Yamaha. Those traditional form factor players unfortunately lag behind in streaming and other features. I personally would just set a tiny, modern BD player on top of one of your other components.


----------



## bluewizard

*Dilemma: What to buy? + Reliability & SPY Questions*

_This post is long, but it should be pretty easy to skim and pick up the main points. _

_*- - - - Introduction and Existing Equipment - - - -*_

I have something of a dilemma. I have two good players right now, but they are getting a bit long in the tooth.

_Harman Kardon DVD-48 Universal DVD Player _- used strictly as a CD Player. Best CD Player I could find for the money. Retail $450, I paid about $125. 

_Harman Kardon BDP-1 BluRay Universal Player_ - This is my video player and it originally retailed for about $500 (paid $165), but I've had problems playing some BluRay and now recently, it would not play a DVD that played OK on my computer. 

These are being used in a Stereo system for movie watching. (_Diamond 9.6 + Rotel RA-1570_). I also have a _ROKU 3XS_ box. 

I'm thinking that the BluRay player is just old, there are no more software upgrades or support for it. So, I'm thinking it might be time to buy a new up-to-date player. 
_*
- - - - Potential Region Free Requirement - - - -*_

One complicating problem is that I like obscure movies, movies that are frequently not available in_ Region 1 (USA) _or _Region A/1 (USA)._ Now as things stand, I just accept that I can't buy them and hope I can find them on-line or through a Streaming service. 

But I have found a company that specializes in_ Region Free _Video Players. More on that later. 

_*- - - - List of Potential Players - - - -*_
_
. . . . Universal vs Non-Universal . . . ._

My absolute top pick is the* Oppo 103D *at about _*$500*_. But given that I'm retired and on a fixed income, that pretty expensive. 

My second choice is the *Yamaha Avantage BD-A1040 ($399) *which is also a Universal Player with high quality DACs and analog outputs. Still pretty steep in price. 

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_022BDA1040/Yamaha-AVENTAGE-BD-A1040.html?tp=171

If I forget the Universal Player aspect, as the CD Playback on either of my players is fine, I can get much cheaper BluRay, under $200, which appeals to my wallet. 

The two brands I considered were the -
_*
Sony BDP-S5200, BDP-S5500,*_ and possibly the _*BDP-S6200. *_

http://store.sony.com/streaming-blu...;sid=8APz-zOjd1Ty-2aFJ6Gb_wGptsIIxtMVAIrlBbPD

Nice in that they have the _TRILUMINOS_ video enhancement technology, and the _BDP-6200_ has 4k video and according to a thread I read here, it has Dual-Core processors. 

The_* BDP-S6200*_ is typically priced at _*$129.*_

The other alternative was - 

*Samsung - BD-H5900 ($130)* or the _*BD-H6500 ($159)*_.

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_305BDH5900/Samsung-BD-H5900.html?tp=171

_*- - - - Spies Among Us - - - - *_

Though likely this applies to all makers of video equipment, _Samsung_ is notorious for invasion of privacy and spying. They record and collect everything you do, every video you watch, everything you stream, and even with TVs, every word you speak in your home. I think I paid for the product I bought, I don't need the company trying to scheme more money out of me without my consent or knowledge.
_
So, how extensive is this spying in the industry? _

_*- - - - Region Free Players - - - - *_

Next, I found a company _*220-electronics*_ that seems to have a high rating on Yelp and at the Better Business Bureau. The _hardware _modify video players to support _PAL_ and to be _Region Free_. But of course, you pay for that privilege. 

http://www.220-electronics.com/region-free-blu-ray-players.html

They have the Sony and Samsung previously listed here for about $50 more -

http://www.220-electronics.com/sony-bdp-s6200-region-free-blu-ray-dvd-player.html

Note the base price is $199, and $40 extra for Region Free (£239). That above the market price without the Region Free, so if I choose this in Region Restricted, I won't buy it from them. The same player from Crutchfields is $130.

http://www.220-electronics.com/samsung-bd-h5900-region-free-blu-ray-player.html

I think at the moment I'm leaning toward the _Sony BDP-S5500_ or the _Sony BDP-S6200_. 

_*- - - - Questions - - - -*_

So -

*1.)* In a BluRay _non-universal_ player, does anyone think there is or are better players for under $200, than the ones I've suggested?

*2,)* Any one have any experience with* Region Free players* and/or _*220-Electronics. *_I've manage to live with the Region restrictions this long, so this is not a high priority, but if I could find a reliable and reasonably priced player, I would certainly consider it. 

*3.)* Does anyone have any reasonably priced recommendations in a good U_niversal BluRay Disc Player _with quality Hi-Quality DACs and Analog outputs for audio? _(Up to the price of the Yamaha 1040)_

_I'm open to any comments or suggestions for preferred brands and price brackets. _

_*- - - - Conclusion - - - -*_

95% of the time my_ Harman Kardon BluRay _does a fine job, but I doesn't like_ 20th Century Fox_, and now I'm finding DVDs that won't play. I'm sure this is all just a software issue and not a hardware problem. 

I can get rid of my DVD/CD player and move the Harman BDP-1 down to CD duties. In this case, I don't really need an expensive Universal Bluray Player. _But I would like a player that remains up-to-date, is a consistently reliable product, and a product with decent customer support. _

Again, I'm open to any suggestions on the issues I've presented here. 

Thanks to all who take the time to assist me in this matter. 

Steve/bluewizard


----------



## bluewizard

600 pages with 18,000 posts ... I wonder what the odds are that I will get a response? 

Steve/bluewizard


----------



## teachsac

There are a lot of great posters that come here that will offer suggestions even though they're not looking for players: mdavej, hernanu, BillP, etc. Very few request threads get answered outside of here.


It might be more helpful to pare down your post and make a list of your absolute requirements: video output, audio output (HDMI, analog, cox, etc.). streaming, multiregion, etc?


Panasonic and Sony are the most recommended players for reliability and performance for the mass market. Samsung has not been the moist reliable. I have bought two, and returned both. In my system I currently have an Oppo, 2 Panasonics, 2 Sonys, Denon, and an inexpensive multiregion player. My Oppo also has the region free mod. If you're looking for a multi-region player, many here have purchased from 220-electronics and others. They also sell through Amazon. There's a discussion thread for region-free players here:


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-blu-ray-players/1449515-region-free-blu-ray-player-discussion.html


The 6200 is a fine player, but do you need the 4K scaling? If you want analog outs, you just eliminated pretty much any mass market BD player. Most have dropped analog audio support for HDMI. You are now looking back at Oppo, etc.


----------



## Jim McC

bluewizard said:


> 600 pages with 18,000 posts ... I wonder what the odds are that I will get a response?
> 
> Steve/bluewizard



Most people don't want to read a book.


----------



## eljr

bluewizard said:


> 600 pages with 18,000 posts ... I wonder what the odds are that I will get a response?
> 
> Steve/bluewizard


I think it silly rejecting the 103 because of price. 

Save up and go with the 103.


----------



## bluewizard

Thanks, very helpful replies. 

_*Writing a book *_- it seemed reasonable. I introduced the system I have and will use the new player with. That established perspective. I established a special potential need in a Region Free Player. I listed the BluRay I was considering. Then ended with a list of questions. Seem pretty straight forward. As I said at the top, a quick skim would probably give readers everything they need to address my concerns.

_*The Expensive Oppo 103D*_ - I truly would love this player, but it is $500 or a bit more, vs $130 for the 3D/4k Sony. That's a considerable difference. Although the Region Free Sony is $239. Especially since I don't really need the Universal Aspect. I already have players that can play CDs. And especially since it would take me a while to save up that money. My old car broke down and had to buy a new one, that depleted my cash reserves substantially. 

_*220-Electronics - Region Free *_- good to know others have done business here. I will check out the Region Free BluRay thread. Thanks for the link. 

_*4k - UHD TV*_ - No I don't have one now, but the possibility exists in the future. Vizio has a 50" for about $800 4k-UHD. That's potentially affordable. I would want it more for the Upscaling than actual 4k-UHD content. 

_*Edited the original Post *_- Hopefully that will help people cut to the chase. 

Thanks to all who took the time to reply. I tend to keep my equipment a long time, so in the interim I sort of lose touch with what is the best equipment out there. 

Thanks again, it really is appreciated. 

Steve/bluewizard


----------



## teachsac

If you don't have 4K, I would cut out the 4K scaling and wait for UHD players to come out later in the year. Are you using HDMI for audio and video?

S~


----------



## BillP

Jim McC said:


> Most people don't want to read a book.


Nobody needs to read the entire thread. You simply post what you're looking for at the end of the "book" and then read the responses.


----------



## bluewizard

teachsac said:


> If you don't have 4K, I would cut out the 4K scaling and wait for UHD players to come out later in the year. Are you using HDMI for audio and video?
> 
> S~


HDMI Audio and Video for movies, but that feeds into my TV, then it is Optical Out from the TV to my Stereo. 

But analog out of my Universal Players for music. 

I guess in short, I just need some sense of what are consistently reliable and high quality BluRay Players. The Sony seem nice, they have the video enhancement, though I don't know how well it works, and I don't know how dependable they are. I've read reviews that they can lock up, but I've read that about just about every BluRay player except perhaps the OPPO.

As to buy now, buy later. I tend to keep my equipment for a long time. Though not currently in use, I still have the stereo I bought in 1978, and still use the turntable I bought in the same year. So, if I buy a non-4K player, I will have it for a very long time. Though I will probably be equally as long before I can afford a 4K TV. 

I'm still unsure about the Region Free/PAL->NTSC player, I do frequently find movies in PAL or non-Region-1 format that I would like to see. 

Again, on this issue, it is the _reliability and longevity _of the players that concerns me. 

Steve/bluewizard


----------



## Selden Ball

bluewizard said:


> Again, on this issue, it is the _reliability and longevity _of the players that concerns me.
> 
> Steve/bluewizard


Please remember that most relatively inexpensive players (those listing less than several hundred $) use the cheapest disc drives available. If you play many discs, they don't last long. 

Unfortunately, the intrinsic design of BDs means that BD players have built-in obsolescence. Studios keep coming up with new recording methods to try to foil pirates, causing most players to need to have their firmware updated frequently. Few manufacturers provide firmware updates for a given model for more than two or three years. While some older players have managed not to need firmware updates for most titles, you can't be sure of that continuing to be the case. 

That's why many people simply get the cheapest player that has most of the playback features they want, and plan to replace it in a couple of years. You can spend more for name-brand players (like Denon/Marantz or Oppo) to get higher quality mechanical designs, but they still have the firmware limitations.


----------



## mdavej

Until recently, even Oppo used exactly the same cheap drives as everyone else. If you get a loud one, just exchange it. The next one will probably be fine. Mass also has a lot to do with it. Heavier players are going to be quieter.


----------



## NorthSky

Great post from *Selden* just above. ...And so very true.


----------



## bluewizard

Selden Ball said:


> Please remember that most relatively inexpensive players (those listing less than several hundred $) use the cheapest disc drives available. If you play many discs, they don't last long.
> 
> ...
> 
> That's why many people simply get the cheapest player that has most of the playback features they want, and plan to replace it in a couple of years. You can spend more for name-brand players (like Denon/Marantz or Oppo) to get higher quality mechanical designs, but they still have the firmware limitations.


Kind of sad really. I'm interested in quality playback of both DVD and BluRay. Generally I want high quality audio but that is less of a concern if I'm not buying a Universal Player. MY existing players will work fine for non-video disc playback. 

Currently at Walmart, the 50" Vizio 4k-UHD Smart TV _(P502ui-B1F)_ is available for $750, that's getting down into the territory where I could afford a UHD-4k TV, especially considering I paid $695 for the 42" Vizio I have now. So, though it would take some wheeling and dealing conceivably in a year or two, I could afford that TV, and would want an Upscaling Player. 

Given that you can buy a BluRay in the vicinity of $50, I'm thinking a player for $150 must be pretty good. If my budget is $200 or less, It would seem that I should be able to get a pretty fair player._ ...it would seem...._

The Sony has the _Triluminos_ video enhancement, so that is a plus, but I have also heard that its DVD Upscaling is less than stellar. 

Perhaps I should just bite the bullet and wait a year, and hope I can find the money for the _OPPO 103D._ But, if my family knew the kind of money I was spending on audio and video equipment, they would have me committed, and I spend far far far less than a lot of people. 

One problem I have is that in the rural area I live in, it is extremely difficult to sell of used equipment. Most people don't think beyond what is available at Walmart. 

The main thing I am looking for is consistent reliable performance, and a Player that stays up-to-date for an extended period of time. 

Thanks to all who have replied.

Steve/bluewizard


----------



## cdelena

Selden Ball said:


> Please remember that most relatively inexpensive players (those listing less than several hundred $) use the cheapest disc drives available. If you play many discs, they don't last long.
> 
> Unfortunately, the intrinsic design of BDs means that BD players have built-in obsolescence. Studios keep coming up with new recording methods to try to foil pirates, causing most players to need to have their firmware updated frequently. Few manufacturers provide firmware updates for a given model for more than two or three years. While some older players have managed not to need firmware updates for most titles, you can't be sure of that continuing to be the case.
> 
> That's why many people simply get the cheapest player that has most of the playback features they want, and plan to replace it in a couple of years. You can spend more for name-brand players (like Denon/Marantz or Oppo) to get higher quality mechanical designs, but they still have the firmware limitations.


 
Yes, I just pulled out a Oppo 093 as I have put in an Atmos upgrade and this unit won't cut it. I swapped in a Sony 5100 that was used for streaming but it seems to do the trick for Atmos.


I am through with $500 players and need to know where to look for best sound and picture in the


----------



## mdavej

bluewizard said:


> Kind of sad really. I'm interested in quality playback of both DVD and BluRay. Generally I want high quality audio but that is less of a concern if I'm not buying a Universal Player. MY existing players will work fine for non-video disc playback.
> 
> Currently at Walmart, the 50" Vizio 4k-UHD Smart TV _(P502ui-B1F)_ is available for $750, that's getting down into the territory where I could afford a UHD-4k TV, especially considering I paid $695 for the 42" Vizio I have now. So, though it would take some wheeling and dealing conceivably in a year or two, I could afford that TV, and would want an Upscaling Player.
> 
> Given that you can buy a BluRay in the vicinity of $50, I'm thinking a player for $150 must be pretty good. If my budget is $200 or less, It would seem that I should be able to get a pretty fair player._ ...it would seem...._
> 
> The Sony has the _Triluminos_ video enhancement, so that is a plus, but I have also heard that its DVD Upscaling is less than stellar.
> 
> Perhaps I should just bite the bullet and wait a year, and hope I can find the money for the _OPPO 103D._ But, if my family knew the kind of money I was spending on audio and video equipment, they would have me committed, and I spend far far far less than a lot of people.
> 
> One problem I have is that in the rural area I live in, it is extremely difficult to sell of used equipment. Most people don't think beyond what is available at Walmart.
> 
> The main thing I am looking for is consistent reliable performance, and a Player that stays up-to-date for an extended period of time.
> 
> Thanks to all who have replied.
> 
> Steve/bluewizard


Some of your requirements don't make sense.

You want high quality audio, yet your other equipment makes that impossible (your TV won't even pass 5.1, much less lossless HD audio over optical). Even a new 4k TV will have the same limitations.

You want triluminos yet have no Sony TV to take advantage of it or plans to ever get one.

You want 4k upscaling, but there is no guarantee that whatever TV you get won't have even better upscaling than any current BD player.

In any case, equating better audio/video quality with price is a fallacy. A $50 player is generally going to have exactly the same picture as a $150 one. The only differences in those cases are build quality and added features.

Technology changes so fast, it makes more sense to buy only what you need today, in this moment. There is no such thing a future proof in consumer electronics. Whatever you get will be replaced by something faster, better and cheaper the next model year. I recommend you stick with a cheap player for now until the rest of your system catches up. Something like an Oppo would be a waste at this point.


----------



## bluewizard

If the Sony BluRay Player has Triluminos, then it should work with any TV, it doesn't need a Sony TV.

As to sound quality, I approached that from two perspectives - 1.) A Universal Player with high quality DACs and Analog Outputs, though the price tag on that is a bit high. 2.) A straight non-universal HDMI only player. 

Correct, I have a Stereo system as such I don't need 5.1 outputs. Though I don't get quite BluRay quality, but I do get 24b/48k and that is better than CD quality. With a NEW non-universal player, I will just use my existing Universal Player for CDs. 

I project a future need for 4k-UHD Upscaling, and that is one of the decisions I'll have to make; get NON-4k now and buy another player later, or simply buy a 4k player now. The Sony 6200 with OUT Region free is only $129, so not crazy expensive when you consider I paid almost $170 for my existing player which retails for $500. The Sony 5500 is $110, the Sony 6200 with 4k is $129, the $20 difference is not going to bankrupt me. Which means, for that extra $20, I do get some future proofing. 

As to buying the cheapest BluRay I can find, that's not going to happen, I want a quality durable product, that is easily up-datable. I already have a ROKU box, so the built-in streaming feature are of limited value to me. I tend NOT to stream music. My computer and Stereo are within sight of each other, so likely if I Stream, I simply Stream from my computer to my computer speakers. 

I want a dependable BluRay player for under $200, with top notch video quality, and top notch audio quality FROM MY STEREO. 

Steve/bluewizard


----------



## mdavej

My understanding is different than yours. Triluminos is a Sony thing, requiring Sony devices to work. Triluminos on a TV is different than a BD player in that it will improve any source.

Why would you need 4k upconversion in both the player and display? Pick one or the other. No need for both. But I agree $20 is cheap insurance since you have no way of know which will do the better job until you try them.

My main point is spending more will mostly buy features you don't need or will never use rather than improve picture quality. If you want to spend $200, that's your business of course, but I think it's a waste. I'd rather buy less expensive players more often and keep up with the latest technology instead of spending big bucks on a player that will be out of date next year. Why not wait a few months and buy an actual 4k player instead of just an upscaling one?


----------



## teachsac

Yep. Triluminus requires a Sony TV.


S~


----------



## bluewizard

teachsac said:


> Yep. Triluminus requires a Sony TV.
> 
> S~


Thanks, i wasn't aware of that. In all honesty, that seems stupid. Other players have video enhancement that isn't device independent. 

I guess I should have read the fine print -

_"3. TRILUMINOS feature requires content with extended color support, an HDMI® cable *and a Sony display* that also supports the format."
_
Steve/bluewizard


----------



## BillKen

I need some help on selecting a new Blu Ray player. 


My list of requirements are: 


Quiet
Amazon Instant Video, HBO Go & Netflix capable
Play music cds
HDMI out
3D
Flat top (preferably regular old component sized) - but at least be able to allow a old style Playstation 3 to sit on top of it. Not sure why Sony insists on the odd pyramid top on all of theirs
Not too expensive (ideally less than $200)


Thanks.


----------



## mdavej

I've never seen a BD player with HBOGO, so I think you're out of luck. Have you considered a Roku?

Latest Sony models are flat top. You're thinking of last year and the year before.

EDIT: Wiki confirms no BD players have HBOGO besides some game consoles. Since you have a PS3, already, you could use that for HBO.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HBO_Go#Devices_and_providers

As for a player big enough to set a PS3 on top of, look at the higher end Panasonic, Pioneer, Yamaha, etc. Most any mid to high end player meets your other requirements.


----------



## teachsac

I would also not put anything on top of these BD players. Besides, most are smaller than the game consoles.

S~


----------



## lovinthehd

Jim McC said:


> Most people don't want to read a book.


Let alone one with odd spacing and excessive use of fonts and bullets.


----------



## paul_col

*Bluray recommendation for screen saver during Disc Menu*

I am looking for a bluray player that will turn on a screen saver if a disc menu gets left on for an undetermined amount of time. 

I bought the Samsung bd-h5100 based on a Best Buy recommendation. It does not support screen savers.
I returned and bought the Samsung bd-h5900 based on Samsung recommendation. It doesn't support screen saver during disc menu, only if the player menu gets left on will the screen saver kick in. Needless to say I return the H5900.

I recently bought a new but discontinued LG 50" plasma TV (50PB6600) for my basement. and my kids left on a Dora disc menu for too long, there is a little image retention which I am hoping will disappear in time it is faint. But I would like to come up with a solution so I don't need to worry about it when I'm at work. 

So I am looking for a player that will turn on a screen saver if a disc menu gets left on by accident.

Am I SOL?


----------



## mdavej

paul_col said:


> I am looking for a bluray player that will turn on a screen saver if a disc menu gets left on for an undetermined amount of time.
> 
> I bought the Samsung bd-h5100 based on a Best Buy recommendation. It does not support screen savers.
> I returned and bought the Samsung bd-h5900 based on Samsung recommendation. It doesn't support screen saver during disc menu, only if the player menu gets left on will the screen saver kick in. Needless to say I return the H5900.
> 
> I recently bought a new but discontinued LG 50" plasma TV (50PB6600) for my basement. and my kids left on a Dora disc menu for too long, there is a little image retention which I am hoping will disappear in time it is faint. But I would like to come up with a solution so I don't need to worry about it when I'm at work.
> 
> So I am looking for a player that will turn on a screen saver if a disc menu gets left on by accident.
> 
> Am I SOL?


Many players these days will go to standby, so that should be as good as a screen saver. I think my Sony players do this. Check in the Sony threads to confirm.


----------



## Selden Ball

FWIW, several of the Blu-ray calibration discs include a "pixel flipper" option which is intended to help reduce retained images. Disney's "World of Wonder" disc is one such.


----------



## paul_col

Selden Ball said:


> FWIW, several of the Blu-ray calibration discs include a "pixel flipper" option which is intended to help reduce retained images. Disney's "World of Wonder" disc is one such.



thanks for the tip. i'll look into it


----------



## AV Newb

Hey guys i have a samsung 4k tv and currently use my xbox one for blu rays and i am wondering if its worth investing in a blu ray player now or waiting for a 4k player.

thanks.


----------



## BillP

AV Newb said:


> Hey guys i have a samsung 4k tv and currently use my xbox one for blu rays and i am wondering if its worth investing in a blu ray player now or waiting for a 4k player.


Current 4k players only upscale to 4k and are unable to play 4k material. Your TV will also upscale to 4k. At this point, I would wait for players that actually play 4k discs.


----------



## teachsac

A good alternative to waiting would be an inexpensive BD player to tide you over. I can see UHD players and discs being expensive at first. You'll probably be more pleased scaling BDs from 1080p to 2160 than SDDVD from 480 to 2160.

S~


----------



## HenrikMeister

Hi guys! 

Today I bought a Panasonic DMP-BDT81 bluray player, that was going to replace my PS3. Reason is, I want DTS master audio to be playing with my 3D movie. And my PS3's fan was always running (phat). I am not sure if I did a good buy or not, I have no idea in bluray players at all. But looking at the GUI on the Panasonic menu made me barf. Feels much more outdated than my DVD player I bought back in 2001. 

I need an opinion. What I want is a BD player that supports DTS HD Master and Dolby true HD while watching 3D movies. Something that supports 3D playback. I also want something that has a modern user interface. And if possible, no smart functions. Also HDMI CEC (Auto turn off/on) is a must for me. 
Recap, uncompressed audio and video. Must have DTS master, Dolby true HD. 3D, HDMI CEC, 1080P (not interested in 4K). 

Does the PS4 do all this? Or do you guys recommend another standalone BD player? Or should I keep the panasonic one?


----------



## teachsac

Well.... The Panasonic BD81 doesn't support 3D. Personally I like Panasonic's GUI. I hate Sony's GUI. That said, any standalone BD player will bitstream lossless audio with 2D or 3D material. Panasonic and Sony are the two most reliable players. Options would be the Sony 5200 (last year's model)/5500 (current year), or Panasonic 360 (last year)/270 (this year). All players will have some sort of smart options and all will have HDMI CEC. Each manufacturer has its own name... Vierralink, etc.


S~


----------



## HenrikMeister

teachsac said:


> Well.... The Panasonic BD81 doesn't support 3D. Personally I like Panasonic's GUI. I hate Sony's GUI. That said, any standalone BD player will bitstream lossless audio with 2D or 3D material. Panasonic and Sony are the two most reliable players. Options would be the Sony 5200 (last year's model)/5500 (current year), or Panasonic 360 (last year)/270 (this year). All players will have some sort of smart options and all will have HDMI CEC. Each manufacturer has its own name... Vierralink, etc.
> 
> 
> S~



Thanks for the quick reply! I haven't fully tested the Panasonic player. I only played spider man 1,2,3 for about 5 min and had to go to work. So far I didn't get the WOW factor. I could be wrong, I haven't played Spider Man on my PS3 and cant compare. 
No 3D, really?? I thought the thing supported 3D, when I was at the store, I just looked for the DTS master audio logo, and completely forgot about 3D. Stupid! Well, ok... I may take a look on the Sony you suggested. Do you have any comments on the PS4?


----------



## lovinthehd

HenrikMeister said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! I haven't fully tested the Panasonic player. I only played spider man 1,2,3 for about 5 min and had to go to work. So far I didn't get the WOW factor. I could be wrong, I haven't played Spider Man on my PS3 and cant compare.
> No 3D, really?? I thought the thing supported 3D, when I was at the store, I just looked for the DTS master audio logo, and completely forgot about 3D. Stupid! Well, ok... I may take a look on the Sony you suggested. Do you have any comments on the PS4?


Might look here http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-blu-ray-players/1487177-one-only-ps4-blu-ray-player-thread.html


----------



## HenrikMeister

lovinthehd said:


> Might look here http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-blu-ray-players/1487177-one-only-ps4-blu-ray-player-thread.html


I just finished reading from page 5 to the end. Seems like the PS4 still need those FW update to which it can be used and replace the PS3. Thinking of returning my Panasonic and perhaps buy a PS3 slim instead since it has HDMI control, 3D, can decode DTS Master audio and DD TrueHD, and leaving the picture quality untouched.


----------



## HenrikMeister

teachsac said:


> Well.... The Panasonic BD81 doesn't support 3D. Personally I like Panasonic's GUI. I hate Sony's GUI. That said, any standalone BD player will bitstream lossless audio with 2D or 3D material. Panasonic and Sony are the two most reliable players. Options would be the Sony 5200 (last year's model)/5500 (current year), or Panasonic 360 (last year)/270 (this year). All players will have some sort of smart options and all will have HDMI CEC. Each manufacturer has its own name... Vierralink, etc.
> 
> 
> S~


I bought the BDP-S5500. And I am really happy with it! So far I haven't encountered any missing features. 3D seems more refined, and has more depth compared to the Ps3, I may be wrong on that tho. And need to find out how to control it with my smart tv remote. Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## teachsac

Well, the PS3 is software based, so it's not surprising you are seeing a difference. Good luck. I haven't had any problems with my Sony players. Keep everyone informed on your impressions in the 5500 thread.


S~


----------



## Pepperinca

*HDMI Inputs - i.e. using BR Player as AV Hub*

Besides the Oppo (BDP-105) and the Cambridge 752BD is anyone aware of another unit that can be the hub, including volume control to directly feed an amp?


----------



## teachsac

Nope, not in a standalone player.


----------



## Cloverleaf

Pepperinca said:


> Besides the Oppo (BDP-105) and the Cambridge 752BD is anyone aware of another unit that can be the hub, including volume control to directly feed an amp?


Nope, not even the Pioneer LX88 - I think they missed a trick there, considering the price of it. But then again, if anyone wants a recommendation for the best blu ray player, then the Oppo 105 & The CA 752BD are head and shoulders better than any other on the market. If your budget allows they are a no brainer.


----------



## one2sly

Selden Ball said:


> one2sly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oppo 103 or 103d? replacing Sony 5100. Looking to get the most out of my Sharp LC-80LE857U 3D TV. Already have PS3 but would prefer to use it for games. Denon AVR-1611. My understanding from what I have read is that ether would be an upgrade. So do I spend 499 or 599?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your input.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to decide if the Darbee effect is worth the money. It's been discussed extensively. http://www.avsforum.com/forum/37-video-processors/1399154-darbee-vision-darblet.html
Click to expand...


Made the choice... 103D. No regrets! Love it! And the Pandora app is the best of all the smart apps of all my devices. Thanks for the link to the darbee it was a big help.


----------



## NorthSky

Congrats! ...Good choice.


----------



## robd1

*Suggestions needed - Blu-ray player with HDMI input and Optical Audio out*

Hi, ok here’s the short version. I’m looking for suggestions on a newer generation Blu-ray player with wi-fi that has 1 digital optical audio output at least 1 HDMI input. My price range is hopefully under $100. I will explain why I need this below but this is my main question so really no need to read any further. Any suggestions appreciated!

Now for the long version, I’m trying to setup my 5.1 HT that I haven’t been able to use for a year or two in the house that we recently moved to. My pre amp is an Anthem AVM 30 (no HDMI) and I’m using a Mits HC4000 projector. So from my current, first-gen blu-ray player I’m running the projector off of HDMI and the Anthem off of digital optical audio. The player works great for dvd’s (although a bit slow loading) which is mostly what I use to watch most films but now I would like to also use Netflix and HBO Go for Game of Thrones and such. I can’t find any blu-ray players that have HBO Go so I figured I would just get a player that had an HDMI input and use my Google Chrome dongle. Problem solved right? Well, I would also like to be able to run Directv occasionally through the projector also which means yet another HDMI. So ideally, I would need a blu ray player with 2 hdmi inputs and just run optical audio to the 3 Anthem optical inputs.

After searching for blu-ray players with 2 hdmi inputs, I gave up and decided to go with 1 HDMI input. I figure the few times a year I watch Directv on the projector I can just take out the Google dongle and plug in the HDMI for Directv. Oh and lastly, the reason the player has to have optical audio out is because I could not get any of the 7 digital coax inputs on the Anthem to work today when trying to hook up Directv with only 1 digital coax out besides hdmi. I may post that whole episode in a different area of the forum but for now, I’m thinking the digital coax inputs on the Anthem are just not working. Thanks again.

Rob

Mitsubishi HC4000 projector
Anthem AVM 30 pre amp
Rotel RMB 1075 amp
Kilpsch speakers
Crown K2 amp with (2) SVS 12” Sonotubes


----------



## BillP

First, the mods will move this to the "OFFICIAL "HELP ME CHOOSE A PLAYER" THREAD: Can't decide? Start HERE" thread. Second, I am not aware of any $100 player with HDMI inputs (Oppo and Cambridge Audio have them, but are considerably more expensive, as in $500 and up).


----------



## mdavej

Rob, get an HDMI switch with optical:

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=101&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=5557&seq=1&format=2


----------



## robd1

Thanks, that switch should do the trick! I just ordered it. I did find half a dozen or so low priced blu-ray players with HDMI inputs by Samsung, Sony and LG but they all had digital coax outputs which wouldn't have worked in my situation. Hopefully this will let me get some more life out of the Anthem before I have to upgrade, thanks again!


----------



## majek 60

*Home Theater Blu Ray Player*

What is the best player for Blu Ray Video and Audio? 

I have an Outlaw 975 Pre/Pro and a JVC X35 Projector in a Dark Dedicated Room.

We are not into 3D, will use mostly for 2D Blu Ray and Blu Ray audio.

We don't need streaming, have a Roku 3 for that.

Looking for great picture and audio from Blu Ray and occasional DVD Concerts.

Thank you in Advance!


----------



## mdavej

majek 60 said:


> What is the best player for Blu Ray Video and Audio?
> 
> I have an Outlaw 975 Pre/Pro and a JVC X35 Projector in a Dark Dedicated Room.
> 
> We are not into 3D, will use mostly for 2D Blu Ray and Blu Ray audio.
> 
> We don't need streaming, have a Roku 3 for that.
> 
> Looking for great picture and audio from Blu Ray and occasional DVD Concerts.
> 
> Thank you in Advance!


The best is Oppo.


----------



## majek 60

Is the Oppo 103 overkill for my application or will it have superior performance in the Audio/Video area?


----------



## mdavej

majek 60 said:


> Is the Oppo 103 overkill for my application or will it have superior performance in the Audio/Video area?


Yes, I think it is overkill. But you asked for the best. It will be slightly superior, especially for DVD. A/V quality for BD playback at least is essentially the same across most players. So you need to choose based on other factors like features, styling, construction, size, etc.


----------



## BillP

majek 60 said:


> Is the Oppo 103 overkill for my application or will it have superior performance in the Audio/Video area?


Excellent reliability. Excellent customer service. Excellent PQ (all players are pretty much the same for BluRay, but Oppo is better than many others for upscaled DVDs). Excellent audio (all players are pretty much the same for digital audio via HDMI, but the Oppo will be better than many other players if you use analog audio out from the player).


----------



## dalto

Hi all,

Can you recommend a BD player that doesn't suck with the following:


The ability to play BDs
3D support
Discrete on/off commands(via IR)
Preferably an IR in port but not an absolute requirement
Thanks!


----------



## majek 60

mdavej said:


> Yes, I think it is overkill. But you asked for the best. It will be slightly superior, especially for DVD. A/V quality for BD playback at least is essentially the same across most players. So you need to choose based on other factors like features, styling, construction, size, etc.





BillP said:


> Excellent reliability. Excellent customer service. Excellent PQ (all players are pretty much the same for BluRay, but Oppo is better than many others for upscaled DVDs). Excellent audio (all players are pretty much the same for digital audio via HDMI, but the Oppo will be better than many other players if you use analog audio out from the player).


Guys, Thanks again for your input. All connections will be via HDMI. Upscaling for my DVD Concert collection would be a plus. We are talking at least 3 times the cost from a basic $150 player.......something to consider, but not a show stopper considering all the $$$$ we have tied up in our dedicated room. I should be making a decision soon.


----------



## mdavej

dalto said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can you recommend a BD player that doesn't suck with the following:
> 
> 
> The ability to play BDs
> 3D support
> Discrete on/off commands(via IR)
> Preferably an IR in port but not an absolute requirement
> Thanks!


I'll leave the recommendations to others. But I can tell you that Samsung is one of the few that lacks discrete on/off, so avoid that brand, unless you don't mind workarounds (play for on, play-power for off). Sony, Panasonic, LG, to name a few, do have discrete on/off. My Sonys have a bug such that they will occasionally open the tray with discrete on. IR ports will only be found on a few high end models.


----------



## m3incorp

Are you sure those are not HDMI "outputs"?



robd1 said:


> Thanks, that switch should do the trick! I just ordered it. I did find half a dozen or so low priced blu-ray players with HDMI inputs by Samsung, Sony and LG but they all had digital coax outputs which wouldn't have worked in my situation. Hopefully this will let me get some more life out of the Anthem before I have to upgrade, thanks again!


----------



## mdavej

m3incorp said:


> Are you sure those are not HDMI "outputs"?


4 ins, 1 out, optical/coax out. Takes the place of some other device (BD player or AVR, for example) with multiple inputs.


----------



## m3incorp

Hi I was referring to the Samsung, Sony, LG BD players. 



mdavej said:


> 4 ins, 1 out, optical/coax out. Takes the place of some other device (BD player or AVR, for example) with multiple inputs.


----------



## teachsac

Sony doesn't have a player with HDMI inputs. Post some model numbers because we just talked about this a few posts up.


----------



## robd1

m3incorp said:


> Are you sure those are not HDMI "outputs"?


No they were definitely HDMI "inputs" but I only searched BestBuy as an initial search. Go to Bestbuy then nav to the blu-ray player section, then scroll down on the left and and select the filter for HDMI Input. I think 9 or 10 showed up. If you go to the specs of each unit (which I did because I was looking to see if they had optical audio out) you will see that they show 1 HDMI input as well as 1 HDMI output. I didn't research any models further because they all had digital audio coax which I cant use. I just went back and checked the first couple of model numbers against the manufacturer sites and sure enough, they do not have HDMI inputs as the Bestbuy site says they had. Sorry for the confusion, my bad


----------



## michaelddd

*Good BluRay player for under $250?*

I put this thread in the wrong forum. Should be under BluRay players. If a mod would please move this, I'd appreciate it.


It's been 8 years since I purchased a BluRay player. My Panasonic BD-35 is still running; I updated the firmware probably half a dozen times before they stopped supporting it a few years ago. But it's coming time to buy a new BluRay player for the new HT. I know you can find a BR player for under $100 but I don't want "a player." I want a GOOD player.


I'd like to keep it under $250. Don't care about 3D but I realize something in this price range probably has it by default. I want a great picture with low noise and fast load times. Support for the latest Dolby and DTS standards, and that's about it. Oh, and NEW. I don't buy used electronics unless I can personally vouch for how they've been used. I wasn't sure where to start looking on my own, so I'm starting here.


Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## NorthSky

BillP said:


> Excellent reliability. Excellent customer service. Excellent PQ (all players are pretty much the same for BluRay, but Oppo is better than many others for upscaled DVDs). Excellent audio (all players are pretty much the same for digital audio via HDMI, *but the Oppo will be better than many other players if you use analog audio out from the player*).


Except for that audio bass clipping issue. ...From the multichannel analog out.


----------



## teachsac

robd1 said:


> No they were definitely HDMI "inputs" but I only searched BestBuy as an initial search. Go to Bestbuy then nav to the blu-ray player section, then scroll down on the left and and select the filter for HDMI Input. I think 9 or 10 showed up. If you go to the specs of each unit (which I did because I was looking to see if they had optical audio out) you will see that they show 1 HDMI input as well as 1 HDMI output. I didn't research any models further because they all had digital audio coax which I cant use. I just went back and checked the first couple of model numbers against the manufacturer sites and sure enough, they do not have HDMI inputs as the Bestbuy site says they had. Sorry for the confusion, my bad


Yep None have HDMI inputs except the Oppo and Cambridge Audio.


----------



## Rich86

michaelddd said:


> I put this thread in the wrong forum. Should be under BluRay players. If a mod would please move this, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> It's been 8 years since I purchased a BluRay player. My Panasonic BD-35 is still running; I updated the firmware probably half a dozen times before they stopped supporting it a few years ago. But it's coming time to buy a new BluRay player for the new HT. I know you can find a BR player for under $100 but I don't want "a player." I want a GOOD player.
> 
> I'd like to keep it under $250. Don't care about 3D but I realize something in this price range probably has it by default. I want a great picture with low noise and fast load times. Support for the latest Dolby and DTS standards, and that's about it. Oh, and NEW. I don't buy used electronics unless I can personally vouch for how they've been used. I wasn't sure where to start looking on my own, so I'm starting here.
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions.


The experience you've had with your Panasonic player is a decent indicator. I suggest you look closely at Panasonic & Sony players and select the one that best matches your desire for features and give it a go. My experience says these manufacturers do a good job and offer a quality product. I expect your Panasonic DMP-BD35 still plays all current releases just fine . another indicator you might pay attention to . .


----------



## BillP

Strange, Best Buy does claim several players with an HDMI input, but of course when you go to the manufacturer's website (Samsung and LG), they only have HDMI output (only Oppo and Cambridge Audio have HDMI inputs). Rob, your only way to go (in your price range) is an HDMI switch.


----------



## dalto

mdavej said:


> I'll leave the recommendations to others. But I can tell you that Samsung is one of the few that lacks discrete on/off, so avoid that brand, unless you don't mind workarounds (play for on, play-power for off). Sony, Panasonic, LG, to name a few, do have discrete on/off. My Sonys have a bug such that they will occasionally open the tray with discrete on. IR ports will only be found on a few high end models.


Thanks!

The Sony 5500 looks like a decent player for not a ton of cash. Looks like I would have to step up considerably to get to a player with an ir-in port. Not worth it with as fast as this technology is changing. Especially since I almost never play DVDs.


----------



## NorthSky

Marantz seems to have a solid eleven pounds universal Blu-ray player for less than three clams. ...Plays SACDs and DVD-Audio discs. ...Good lookin' too. ...UD5007. It's high though; @ 4.2"


----------



## dalto

NorthSky said:


> Marantz seems to have a solid eleven pounds universal Blu-ray player for less than three clams. ...Plays SACDs and DVD-Audio discs. ...Good lookin' too. ...UD5007. It's high though; @ 4.2"


It looks like the price is twice that. Am I looking in the wrong places?


----------



## mdavej

NorthSky said:


> Marantz seems to have a solid *eleven pounds* universal Blu-ray player for less than three clams. ...Plays SACDs and DVD-Audio discs. ...Good lookin' too. ...UD5007. It's high though; @ 4.2"


Now THAT's what I'm talkin' about - a disc player that weighs more than a baby.

But seriously, it does have IR in (and out) that the previous poster is looking for, and can slow time with its own gravity.


----------



## majek 60

dalto said:


> It looks like the price is twice that. Am I looking in the wrong places?


Every where that I have looked it is $599??? That is OPPO territory.............. Oppo is the best, RIGHT?


----------



## mdavej

majek 60 said:


> Every where that I have looked it is $599??? That is OPPO territory.............. Oppo is the best, RIGHT?


A4L has refurbs for USD $299.


----------



## Joseph Dubin

Hi all,

Is the DVD up conversion any better on a blu ray player than a DVD player? Also, have any up converting improvements been made over the past few years that would be generally noticed on any new and good model ?

Thanx,
Joe


----------



## eljr

majek 60 said:


> Every where that I have looked it is $599??? That is OPPO territory.............. Oppo is the best, RIGHT?


I have found no better.


----------



## Selden Ball

majek 60 said:


> Every where that I have looked it is $599??? That is OPPO territory.............. Oppo is the best, RIGHT?


Please remember that authorized D+M resellers are only allowed to advertise full list price. To get the actual selling price you have to call them on the phone.


----------



## michaelddd

Rich86 said:


> The experience you've had with your Panasonic player is a decent indicator. I suggest you look closely at Panasonic & Sony players and select the one that best matches your desire for features and give it a go. My experience says these manufacturers do a good job and offer a quality product. I expect your Panasonic DMP-BD35 still plays all current releases just fine . another indicator you might pay attention to . .


Thank you, Rich86. I have been very happy with my Panasonic BD35 except for the very slow load times with newer titles, though it does play 99% of every BR I've tried. It's running the latest FW, which IIRC is about 3 years old at least.


The new house will have a dedicated theater (a 1st for me!) so the old Panny is staying in the living room. I will check out the newer Panasonic and Sony players.


----------



## lovinthehd

majek 60 said:


> Every where that I have looked it is $599??? That is OPPO territory.............. Oppo is the best, RIGHT?


Except for bossobass' revelation about the clipping in the Oppo LFE channel (analog out)?


----------



## NorthSky

*Oppo 103 and 105 (and 103D and 105D)*



BillP said:


> Excellent reliability. Excellent customer service. Excellent PQ (all players are pretty much the same for BluRay, but Oppo is better than many others for upscaled DVDs). Excellent audio (all players are pretty much the same for digital audio via HDMI, *but the Oppo will be better than many other players if you use analog audio out from the player*).





NorthSky said:


> Except for that audio bass clipping issue. ...From the multichannel analog out. ...LFE/Bass





majek 60 said:


> Every where that I have looked it is $599??? (Marantz UD5700). That is OPPO territory.............. *Oppo is the best, RIGHT?*





lovinthehd said:


> Except for bossobass' revelation about the clipping in the Oppo LFE channel (analog out)?


Yes indeed. 

* But everything is fine when using the HDMI connection in both Bitstream and LPCM audio out.


----------



## BillP

Since I use 2-channel only with my 105, not an issue for me.


----------



## bgalakazam

Hi, looking for the cheapest blu-ray player which will not lag with blu-ray disks and audio. I have a receiver with 4K upscaling and a normal 1080p TV so I don't need 4K or 3D. My router is right behind the tv, I don't need wifi. I have a Roku 3 and also a home server to stream mkv's and apps, I don't need apps.

All the entry level players I find are in the $60-$100 range. Is there some player with just blu-ray (and DVD, CD) playback and perhaps an ethernet/usb port for upgrading firmware if needed in the $30-$50 range (I mean, I can get a blu-ray burner for that much, rip and stream via network so $50 is really my limit)? Of course, I would prefer a brand name.


----------



## hernanu

bgalakazam said:


> Hi, looking for the cheapest blu-ray player which will not lag with blu-ray disks and audio. I have a receiver with 4K upscaling and a normal 1080p TV so I don't need 4K or 3D. My router is right behind the tv, I don't need wifi. I have a Roku 3 and also a home server to stream mkv's and apps, I don't need apps.
> 
> All the entry level players I find are in the $60-$100 range. Is there some player with just blu-ray (and DVD, CD) playback and perhaps an ethernet/usb port for upgrading firmware if needed in the $30-$50 range (I mean, I can get a blu-ray burner for that much, rip and stream via network so $50 is really my limit)? Of course, I would prefer a brand name.


You can get a refurbished or used Sony S1100 for about 50. It will come with apps, etc. 

If you can get a bluray burner and are fine with dedicating a computer to play from and the upkeep, then do that. You pay for a standalone player for the firmware and electronics to allow you to fire and forget. 

As to stripping features off to get a lower prices, there's no benefit to that. All players that I know compete on features, since the basic bluray playback is essentially the same across bluray players. 

As to upscaling, you may find that the TV or the player will be much better than the AVR at doing this. If that's not important, then you go with the AVR or the TV for upscaling.


----------



## mdavej

Also consider a used 1500, the latest Sony model. They're going for around $50 as well yet have a metal case with a flat top, which I find more desirable than the old 1100 all plastic, trapezoid design.


----------



## NorthSky

When you look @ it this way it is quite amazing: Blu-ray players are available from $29 to $49 and some Blu-ray movies are $56 and more ('Avengers' 3D). ...Walmart Canada.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

*What BD Player Provides The Best PQ For $150?*

I currently have an older Panasonic BD60 but am now ready for an upgrade to a new player that also does 3D. What Blu-ray player right now provides *picture quality* as good or better than the Panny BD60 for around $150? I was planning to stick with Panasonic, but the Samsung BD-H6500 looks like a possible alternative. Suggestions?


----------



## toolfan66

*should I get a blu ray player?*

I have a xbox one ps4 and ps3. Is there a stand alone blu ray player better than using on of the systems?


----------



## toolfan66

also what is 24 Hz mode on the xbox one for blu ray?


----------



## 92396humphrey

*New 3D Blu-ray Player*

What is the best 3D, 1080P blu-ray player available? I want to spend between $100-$200 but I want the best quality and the best sound!


----------



## Rich86

I suggest you stick with a Panasonic or Sony model that meets your features list and falls in your price range. Pay close attention to what output connections you need also, as newer models are pretty stripped down.
They will probably offer the same basic picture quality as your BD60 assuming you are connecting via hdmi.


----------



## lovinthehd

Don't know about the ps4 (altho I believe it still is short a few bluray features? check the official ps4 thread), I use a PS3 currently in my main system (I use Sony S5100s in two others). Only PS3 (slim) issue I'm aware of is playback of 7ch lossless and 3d simultaneously. Otherwise a stellar blu ray player. 24hz would be the 24 fps of traditional film.


----------



## hernanu

toolfan66 said:


> I have a xbox one ps4 and ps3. Is there a stand alone blu ray player better than using on of the systems?





lovinthehd said:


> Don't know about the ps4 (altho I believe it still is short a few bluray features? check the official ps4 thread), I use a PS3 currently in my main system (I use Sony S5100s in two others). Only PS3 (slim) issue I'm aware of is playback of 7ch lossless and 3d simultaneously. Otherwise a stellar blu ray player. 24hz would be the 24 fps of traditional film.


I don't have any of these, but they way I've heard it on the reviews and looking at specs, the PS3 is a very good bluray player (with the limitations above), the XBOX1 and PS4 are more game/video machines and not as geared to bluray play as the PS3. 

As to standalone players, there are players that are as good as the PS3 for blurays without the drawbacks, but you'd be spending the difference to get essentially what you have (unless you're playing 3D / 7ch lossless). 

Unless you're unhappy with the PS3, I'd keep it.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

MidnightWatcher said:


> I currently have an older Panasonic BD60 but am now ready for an upgrade to a new player that also does 3D. What Blu-ray player right now provides *picture quality* as good or better than the Panny BD60 for around $150? I was planning to stick with Panasonic, but the Samsung BD-H6500 looks like a possible alternative. Suggestions?


Is there an up-to-date list anywhere of current Blu-ray players outlining what processor they use for video?


----------



## teachsac

Most use mediatek, except for the higher priced players.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

teachsac said:


> Most use mediatek, except for the higher priced players.


Thanks. Are there different iterations of the Mediatek processor making some better than others?


----------



## teachsac

It's all in how the manufacturers implement the chipset. I've found in general mass consumer products that Panasonic has the best upscaling. 

S~


----------



## Knight7m

Any suggestion for a blu ray player have a better picture and sound quality than Oppo 105 or Azur 752? And thank you for reply.


----------



## NorthSky

Knight7m said:


> Any suggestion for a blu ray player have a better picture and sound quality than Oppo 105 or Azur 752? And thank you for reply.


♦ www.stereophile.com/content/ayre-acoustics-dx-5-universal-disc-player

♦ www.soundandvision.com/content/ayre-acoustics-dx-5-universal-av-engine


----------



## Cloverleaf

NorthSky said:


> ♦ www.stereophile.com/content/ayre-acoustics-dx-5-universal-disc-player
> 
> ♦ www.soundandvision.com/content/ayre-acoustics-dx-5-universal-av-engine


For $10,000, I would want it to make breakfast and dinner as well. Meanwhile, back in the real world, the Oppo and the CA are the best. The Pioneer LX88 is also making a case for itself.


----------



## lovinthehd

NorthSky said:


> ♦ www.stereophile.com/content/ayre-acoustics-dx-5-universal-disc-player
> 
> ♦ www.soundandvision.com/content/ayre-acoustics-dx-5-universal-av-engine


What is superior about their video or audio?


----------



## NorthSky

Knight7m said:


> Any suggestion for a blu ray player have a better picture and sound quality than Oppo 105 or Azur 752? And thank you for reply.





NorthSky said:


> ♦ www.stereophile.com/content/ayre-acoustics-dx-5-universal-disc-player
> ♦ www.soundandvision.com/content/ayre-acoustics-dx-5-universal-av-engine





Cloverleaf said:


> For $10,000, I would want it to make breakfast and dinner as well.
> Meanwhile, back in the real world, the Oppo and the Cambridge Audio are the best. The Pioneer LX88 is also making a case for itself.





lovinthehd said:


> What is superior about their video or audio?


Did you read the three reviews; the third one is from _Kal Rubinson_ - @ the end of the Stereophile review.
I guess that's what $10,000 sounds like. 

______

* But I think this, is perhaps a better deal overall:

♦ www.theabsolutesound.com/articles/modwright-oppo-bdp-105-with-truth-modifications/ ---> It won an Award from the Abso!ute Sound.
♦ www.6moons.com/audioreviews/modwright11/1.html
♦ www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=117546.0

And it also won a *Brutus Award* from here: ♦ www.positive-feedback.com/Issue71/brutus_awards.htm


----------



## lovinthehd

NorthSky said:


> Did you read the three reviews; the third one is from _Kal Rubinson_ - @ the end of the Stereophile review.
> I guess that's what $10,000 sounds like.
> 
> ______
> 
> * But I think this, is perhaps a better deal overall:
> 
> ♦ www.theabsolutesound.com/articles/modwright-oppo-bdp-105-with-truth-modifications/ ---> It won an Award from the Abso!ute Sound.
> ♦ www.6moons.com/audioreviews/modwright11/1.html
> ♦ www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=117546.0
> 
> And it also won a *Brutus Award* from here: ♦ www.positive-feedback.com/Issue71/brutus_awards.htm


So you don't have any idea if this player is actually superior in any way for audio or video? I don't see any specifics in those reviews either, just the usual fluff. TAS, 6 moons and audiocircle, not familiar with the latter but if anything like the first two, not worth much. It doesn't even do 3D, for a big 3D fan such as yourself, how can it be a superior player without even a full set of features? Hansen sounds like a dick but since he teamed up with ol' Neil for Pono....not a big surprise.


----------



## NorthSky

Another member asked about another Blu-ray player with better sound and picture quality; I obliged by providing some links.
I have read about those players, and I exchanged comments with some of their owners. I don't own them, so I know nothing.

It is not a personal opinion based on real experience and comparisons; it is simply providing professional reviews by professional reviewers.
You can join the pro reviewers on their own blogs and ask them your questions directly. 
I am truly sorry that I cannot help you personally. Please accept my apologies for participating without having the credentials and ownership of those execptionally good universal Blu-ray players. And also, my sincere apology for the Ayre player without 3D capability @ the time. ...If I knew that the person requesting a quality BR player was also into 3D I would have never suggested that player.


----------



## jazzycat

*Which BDP should I get?*

So here's the deal. I've been using an old tube TV for years that recently died. I have a HUGE collection of dvds, but they aren't BD, because I figured, if I can't enjoy the content on an HDTV why bother? Since my TV died and I'm getting a new one I think I should upgrade my player. I need a player that will also play all my old dvds because there is just no way I'm going to replace them all. It would be way too expensive. I don't care about a bunch of apps because I use a Roku box to stream everything. 

What are some good options? I'd like something that's fast, and that isn't finicky (my old player sometimes won't play discs where there is nothing wrong, it says "can't read disc" but the other, older player will play them), and if at all possible something that will go straight to the menu as opposed to playing preview content that I have to skip through. (That last part isn't necessary but it would be nice. I'm not even sure if they make one that'll do that.) I also don't want to spend a fortune.

Suggestions? Thanks bunches!


----------



## teachsac

Skipping previews is controlled by the studios. Disney is the only studio I know of that allows you to hit menu to skip the previews. Sony and Panasonic are the best for all around players. I use both along with an Oppo and a Denon.


S~


----------



## jazzycat

What do you think about the Panasonic DMP-BDT360? I can get an open box one at BB for $85. List price is $140. It has apps and 3D and stuff (which I don't really need) but I don't think I'll find one without them. (Do they even exist?) And I suppose it might be good to have them as a backup in case something ever happens to the roku. Reviews were pretty good, but I did notice a few people here don't like Panasonic. I think that can be said about any brand though. There will always be some people who don't like every brand. Is this a good player for my needs?


----------



## teachsac

Sorry, now we're in the correct place. I don't have the 360. I have a 320. You might browse through this thread for impressions: I do love my 320. Plays absolutely everything without issue.


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...c-dmp-bd91-bdt260-360-460-owner-s-thread.html


I also have the Sony 790 and 7200. Also reliable players.


S~


----------



## mdavej

jazzycat said:


> What do you think about the Panasonic DMP-BDT360? I can get an open box one at BB for $85. List price is $140.


Overpriced IMO when you can get used/refurb/open-box elsewhere for about $40. A brand new Sony 3500 is only $90.


----------



## jazzycat

So do you guys like the Sony better? I don't really have a preference, and I used to swear by Sony products until I started having issues with them, but I think that's kind of par for the course these days. I'll check through the thread.

And I don't know who moved my post to this thread but thank you. I'm pretty new here and I don't always know what I'm doing.


----------



## mdavej

jazzycat said:


> So do you guys like the Sony better? I don't really have a preference, and I used to swear by Sony products until I started having issues with them, but I think that's kind of par for the course these days. I'll check through the thread.
> 
> And I don't know who moved my post to this thread but thank you. I'm pretty new here and I don't always know what I'm doing.


I do, but mostly because it has so many more apps and file compatibility, which you don't care about. Panasonic has the edge in DVD upscaling. You won't be disappointed in either of them.

BTW, when reading problems start cropping up out of nowhere, that usually means the player just needs cleaning (hub/spindle and/or laser).


----------



## NorthSky

For $50 and below, you can't beat Samsung and Panasonic.

For $100 and below, it's hard to go wrong with Sony. 

Few years ago you would have to pay $150-200 for BR players with less features.


----------



## jazzycat

I have a question about BD players and software. I've never owned a BD player before, or a smart tv that requires software updates. I've only used a roku box and as far as I know it's updated automatically (if it isn't I've never had any problems using it, at any rate), and a regular dvd player that didn't require updates. I just watched a video about using the Disney WOW disc to calibrate my new tv once I get it. In the video, the two reviewers also talked about BD players and how some of them eventually won't play newer BDs because they no longer support whatever updates are needed (or something to that effect, I don't know, I'm confused). I'm assuming (and they implied) that manufacturers use this as a ploy to manipulate/force people into buying new players every few years so they can keep buying new movies. Apparently the one thing that's been very good about staying current is the Playstation 3. 

Knowing this now, I'm wondering if I should even bother buying a BDP and instead get a playstation 3, even though I'm not a gamer. One thing I detest is planned obsolescence and the way we generate so much consumer waste. (It's the main reason why I never got a flatscreen TV until my old TV actually died. I don't update technology just because I can, I wait until I actually need to.) Can someone please guide me here? This makes me incredibly angry. If they're going to play games like that, I might as well just keep my plain old dvd player and keep buying plain old dvds. At least they all work. I _want_ to upgrade and enjoy BD technology on my new plasma TV, and my old dvd player is actually not working, so it's a good time to do it, but I don't want to upgrade at the expense of my sanity or my ethics. (I'm not passing judgement on anyone else here, so please don't take it that way. This is about me. Period.) What should I do? Sony owns playstation so I would think they would also update their BDPs, but not according to these guys. Is this accurate? Can you explain to me please how this works? Thanks bunches.


----------



## NorthSky

What kind of AV receiver do you have?


----------



## jazzycat

At the moment, none. I'm going on Monday or Tuesday to look at and hopefully buy a very lightly used Panasonic p50s60. I don't have any AV equipment because I've been using an older TV that had relatively good speakers and I didn't need anything else. I know I'll probably have to at least get a soundbar in the next few months. And this TV is in my bedroom, so I don't need super powerful speakers.


----------



## NorthSky

Then just get an inexpensive Blu-ray player; Sony has some for below $100 on sale here and there. Ask Sony BR player owners for feedback.
...My Sony BR players are just too old; 770 and 570, but they produce excellent picture and sound, from both Blu-rays and DVDs, plus they play SACDs and CDs, and more from their USB ports.
And they have apps (the full gamut, but not as much as today's latest BR players), plus they get firmware updates, automatically. ...And they are Wi-Fi.

* Oh, they do 3D too (Blu-ray 3D).


----------



## jazzycat

Thanks for the help. I really appreciate it. I wonder if I can find a used older one somewhere for less money that will still get updates and work for everything...


----------



## BillP

jazzycat, most of the manufacturers will provide software updates for their player for about 2-3 years after the player is replaced by a newer model, but they eventually stop supporting their older models. Thus, I would not recommend buying a model a few years old (to save a few $$) or you may run into the problem you mention above regarding playing some new BluRay discs. You can get current Sony and Panasonic models (highly recommended on the forum - I would stay clear of Samsung due to reliability issues and poor customer service) for


----------



## jazzycat

BillP said:


> jazzycat, most of the manufacturers will provide software updates for their player for about 2-3 years after the player is replaced by a newer model, but they eventually stop supporting their older models. Thus, I would not recommend buying a model a few years old (to save a few $$) or you may run into the problem you mention above regarding playing some new BluRay discs. You can get current Sony and Panasonic models (highly recommended on the forum - I would stay clear of Samsung due to reliability issues and poor customer service) for


----------



## teachsac

I still use the very first Panasonic BD10. Slow, but have had zero issues. Hasn't had an update in years.


----------



## BillP

jazzycat said:


> I get that. But I really don't want to support a technology/company that will quit giving updates for older models just to force you into buying a newer one when the old one still works perfectly. I see this as just another form of control over my life and my freedom of choice. I *hate* such blatant manipulation. It's dishonest and sleezy, imo. It really kind of put a damper on any excitement I had about finally getting a BDP. Now I'm just pissed about it.
> 
> From what I understand, Sony continues to update playstation for some reason. Maybe I should just buy one of those and pray they continue supporting it. I'm having to rethink my whole strategy now. Thanks for trying to help me though. I appreciate it.


First, you are making an assumption as to why companies stop supporting (after a few years, not immediately) old models. Maybe you're right and it's all about forcing people to buy a new model. But it could also be purely a financial decision. These companies are all losing money, so they may figure they just can't afford to support 3-4 year old players.

Second, stand-alone players have several advantages over the (outdated) PS3. The PS3 is loud, runs hot, and has no remote. And IMO newer players will do a better job upscaling DVDs. In the end, it's your decision. I went with an Oppo myself, which has excellent customer support and does continue supporting their older players (but comes at a significantly higher cost).


----------



## mdavej

jazzycat said:


> I get that. But I really don't want to support a technology/company that will quit giving updates for older models just to force you into buying a newer one when the old one still works perfectly. I see this as just another form of control over my life and my freedom of choice. I *hate* such blatant manipulation. It's dishonest and sleezy, imo. It really kind of put a damper on any excitement I had about finally getting a BDP. Now I'm just pissed about it.
> 
> From what I understand, Sony continues to update playstation for some reason. Maybe I should just buy one of those and pray they continue supporting it. I'm having to rethink my whole strategy now. Thanks for trying to help me though. I appreciate it.


This is a non-issue. Disc incompatibilities are very rare these days. Many of us have some of the first BD players ever made that still play every disc. Can you name one consumer electronics item that gets firmware updates forever? I can't. If you must have firmware updates in perpetuity, open your wallet, get an Oppo, and cross your fingers. Otherwise, get a fairly recently player second hand for about $40 and quit worrying.

Besides, the energy savings alone will eventually pay for the player versus a PS3.


----------



## jazzycat

BillP said:


> First, you are making an assumption as to why companies stop supporting (after a few years, not immediately) old models. Maybe you're right and it's all about forcing people to buy a new model. But it could also be purely a financial decision. These companies are all losing money, so they may figure they just can't afford to support 3-4 year old players.
> 
> Second, stand-alone players have several advantages over the (outdated) PS3. The PS3 is loud, runs hot, and has no remote. And IMO newer players will do a better job upscaling DVDs. In the end, it's your decision. I went with an Oppo myself, which has excellent customer support and does continue supporting their older players (but comes at a significantly higher cost).


Well, I'd rather not get a ps3, frankly. I was looking at an open box panasonic DMP-BDT360 for $85 that normally sells for $140. It got really good reviews. I used to love Sony until my dvd players/vcrs kept breaking. What do you mean by "Oppo continues supporting their older players (but comes at a significantly higher cost)?" ???

And maybe I'm being harsh, but I don't think so. What does it cost them to keep supplying updates for older players that a few people may want to keep? A lot more people will buy the new, shiny ones. I understand I won't get much sympathy though, as my views about this are very unconventional. I apologize for rant earlier. I don't mean to get carried away. Environmental waste is something I'm passionate about, but I shouldn't bring that here. So, sorry about that. 

teachsac, if your player is a lot older, do you think maybe it still works because of that? Like, does that model actually require all the updates? Makes me wonder.


----------



## jazzycat

mdavej said:


> This is a non-issue. Disc incompatibilities are very rare these days. Many of us have some of the first BD players ever made that still play every disc. Can you name one consumer electronics item that gets firmware updates forever? I can't. If you must have firmware updates in perpetuity, open your wallet, get an Oppo, and cross your fingers. Otherwise, get a fairly recently player second hand for about $40 and quit worrying.
> 
> Besides, the energy savings alone will eventually pay for the player versus a PS3.


I'm only going by what the two guys said in the video when I was learning about calibration discs. They're the ones who said it. I've been using an old tube TV/standard dvd player, and since my tv finally died I'm upgrading everything. I have a learning curve, which is why I originally came here, to learn about this stuff. I didn't even know BDPs needed updating until a few days ago.  I have to say though, at least I've been using a roku box for the past 5 or 6 years. As far as I know it updates when I unplug it and plug it back in. I've never actually done anything to update it myself. So I don't even know how to do it.


----------



## MannyE

Sigh.


I started to do research for the purchase of a new blu-ray player and see that now a "new" format (ultra hd Blu-ray whatever) is coming. 


I wanted to get a relatively high end player as I am slowly updating my old but high end HT (for those of you that remember B&K Components, I use a Reference 50 a/v preamp and an Outlaw 750 5 channel amp) 


I don't want to spend a lot for a higher end player like the OPPO if in a year I'll have to replace it. what would you get as a "place holder?" Say in the $100 range? I have DVD, SACD and Blu-ray. This place holder will likely be transferred to the 2-channel room as a dedicated SACD player when I finally get the long term unit for the HT. My old Sony SACD is also starting to show signs of imminent failure, so timing is good. New or used is fine. 


It may sound like I have upgradeitis, but I really don't. I hold on to stuff for a long time! But that's why I have to be careful about pulling the trigger on expensive components. After audio, I'll have to replace my projector which is currently a Panasonic PT-AE900U. It's still going after 10 years. But as soon as that lamp fails, it's getting replaced and I'm pretty sure the new PJ will be a 4K deal.


----------



## lovinthehd

jazzycat said:


> I get that. But I really don't want to support a technology/company that will quit giving updates for older models just to force you into buying a newer one when the old one still works perfectly. I see this as just another form of control over my life and my freedom of choice. I *hate* such blatant manipulation. It's dishonest and sleezy, imo. It really kind of put a damper on any excitement I had about finally getting a BDP. Now I'm just pissed about it.
> 
> From what I understand, Sony continues to update playstation for some reason. Maybe I should just buy one of those and pray they continue supporting it. I'm having to rethink my whole strategy now. Thanks for trying to help me though. I appreciate it.


So how do you handle the updating thing with computers and most software? Drives me absolutely nuts but its just the way things are, Blu-rays are software driven too. 

My PS3 has been an exemplary player, don't have but one disc it cannot play, Super 8. I have Sony S5100 players in my bedroom and garage. For $75 they work very well, and even play the Super 8 disc. They are also very good streaming devices. Play lots of formats. Sure, it may be somewhat disposable but whatcha gonna do, not have the best picture and audio at your fingertips? Not me....


----------



## hernanu

MannyE said:


> Sigh.
> 
> 
> I started to do research for the purchase of a new blu-ray player and see that now a "new" format (ultra hd Blu-ray whatever) is coming.
> 
> 
> I wanted to get a relatively high end player as I am slowly updating my old but high end HT (for those of you that remember B&K Components, I use a Reference 50 a/v preamp and an Outlaw 750 5 channel amp)
> 
> 
> I don't want to spend a lot for a higher end player like the OPPO if in a year I'll have to replace it. what would you get as a "place holder?" Say in the $100 range? I have DVD, SACD and Blu-ray. This place holder will likely be transferred to the 2-channel room as a dedicated SACD player when I finally get the long term unit for the HT. My old Sony SACD is also starting to show signs of imminent failure, so timing is good. New or used is fine.
> 
> 
> It may sound like I have upgradeitis, but I really don't. I hold on to stuff for a long time! But that's why I have to be careful about pulling the trigger on expensive components. After audio, I'll have to replace my projector which is currently a Panasonic PT-AE900U. It's still going after 10 years. But as soon as that lamp fails, it's getting replaced and I'm pretty sure the new PJ will be a 4K deal.


Well, you have a couple of options. 



Get a Sony. You'd have to get a model that still supports SACD and has analog outputs. If you want to play SACD multichannel, then it needs to support multichannel analog out to your audio processor.
Get an Oppo or another high end player with analog outs. This would let you play multi channel lossless SACD's. Oppos tend to hold their value, so if in a couple of years you want a 4K Oppo, sell the one you have and get a new one. 

I expect (not an expert, just my opinion) that bleeding edge 4K players will be out this holiday season. Oppo won't come out with its 4K player until holidays 2016. So two years until that. 

If it helps, Oppo's current players handle 4K upscaling well, and would support both analog stereo and multi channel very well (I've used both). 

If you'd rather wait until the end of the year and be a first adopter, then get a player that supports analog outputs or SPDIF. The migration in lower end players is to not supporting optical SPDIF. The new Sony models don't support it, so your only option with them would be coax. 

Your processor doesn't support lossless sound processing, so the player would need to do it for you. The new Sonys don't support decoding the lossless formats to multichannel LPCM, and don't have analog outputs, so as far as those formats (TrueHD, DTS-HD-MA), you won't be able to use them. If you go used and can find a reasonable old Sony 790, that may fit the bill if the price is right. 

The Oppo would be able to do all the above, but it would run you between 400 (used) to 600 (103D). So it comes down to money. 

Again, there's nothing preventing you from selling the Oppo in two years to upgrade, you have to decide if it's worth it. I personally think it is, but it's your call.


----------



## MannyE

hernanu said:


> Well, you have a couple of options.
> 
> 
> 
> Get a Sony. You'd have to get a model that still supports SACD and has analog outputs. If you want to play SACD multichannel, then it needs to support multichannel analog out to your audio processor.
> Get an Oppo or another high end player with analog outs. This would let you play multi channel lossless SACD's. Oppos tend to hold their value, so if in a couple of years you want a 4K Oppo, sell the one you have and get a new one.
> I expect (not an expert, just my opinion) that bleeding edge 4K players will be out this holiday season. Oppo won't come out with its 4K player until holidays 2016. So two years until that.
> 
> If it helps, Oppo's current players handle 4K upscaling well, and would support both analog stereo and multi channel very well (I've used both).
> 
> If you'd rather wait until the end of the year and be a first adopter, then get a player that supports analog outputs or SPDIF. The migration in lower end players is to not supporting optical SPDIF. The new Sony models don't support it, so your only option with them would be coax.
> 
> Your processor doesn't support lossless sound processing, so the player would need to do it for you. The new Sonys don't support decoding the lossless formats to multichannel LPCM, and don't have analog outputs, so as far as those formats (TrueHD, DTS-HD-MA), you won't be able to use them. If you go used and can find a reasonable old Sony 790, that may fit the bill if the price is right.
> 
> The Oppo would be able to do all the above, but it would run you between 400 (used) to 600 (103D). So it comes down to money.
> 
> Again, there's nothing preventing you from selling the Oppo in two years to upgrade, you have to decide if it's worth it. I personally think it is, but it's your call.



That's not a bad idea actually. Figuring if I take a 2 or 3 hundred dollar hit on an Oppo in a year that would be almost the same as buying a crappy new player or a decent used one. I think you're on to something there. On the other hand, my research today shows that I won't be able to take advantage of 4K displays until at least 2017 or 18 because I don't see them coming down into the $3000 range for a while. So I may be settling for a new Panny AE8000U which would free up some bucks for a top line source like the 103D. I think I'm leaning heavily this way. I need almost everything and not dropping $3500 bucks on the PJ leaven me an extra grand or so to invest in speakers. THANK YOU!


----------



## jazzycat

lovinthehd said:


> So how do you handle the updating thing with computers and most software? Drives me absolutely nuts but its just the way things are, Blu-rays are software driven too.
> 
> My PS3 has been an exemplary player, don't have but one disc it cannot play, Super 8. I have Sony S5100 players in my bedroom and garage. For $75 they work very well, and even play the Super 8 disc. They are also very good streaming devices. Play lots of formats. Sure, it may be somewhat disposable but whatcha gonna do, not have the best picture and audio at your fingertips? Not me....


I have an apple laptop and it's sooooo easy, I don't even notice it. I don't have a lot of extraneous software on it, so everything pretty much updates at once. Every now and then I have to do something separate, like adobe. But I can't believe it took me so long to switch over. I had an _amazing_ Dell multimedia notebook, and man, I LOVED that machine, but I detest microsoft, and like I said, I don't just get rid of technology. I wait until it's dead. After about 10 years my Dell kicked the bucket, and it was goodbye microsoft, hello easy street!  And with the roku box, I never did anything. I think it automatically updated when I unplugged it periodically. And my TV was an old tube tv, so no smart features to worry about. I'm not looking forward to all of this work, but you know, I catch on fairly quickly. Believe it or not I used to be a major audio-geek back in the 80s, and I've worked in both the music industry and also film. I got out of it about 15 years ago though, right when all this stuff was getting big.


----------



## NorthSky

Get an iPad with a 3D Blu-ray external drive.


----------



## jazzycat

Is it really worth it to spend the extra $400 for an Oppo? I'm seriously considering it. If so, is it worth an extra $100 for the Darby version? Does Oppo continue to support their players instead of cranking out new models all the time? (If so, that alone might be worth it to me. Also the fact that they seem to be much higher quality, made to last.) (should I take this to one of the oppo threads instead of posting it here?)


----------



## mdavej

I typically pay about $40 for a BD player. I could buy a different player every 6 months for the next 6 years for the price of one Oppo. As I said before, I've never encountered a disc that even my oldest player wouldn't play.

Oppo is more appropriate for those who need and will actually use their additional features, IMO. They also come up short on streaming apps. Although it's not their fault, they don't even have an Amazon app, last time I checked.

Darbee usually comes down to a matter of personal taste. I personally don't care for the effect.

However, Oppo has a huge number of fans here at AVS, and rightly so. You'll get plenty of reasons to go for Oppo.


----------



## GeneT

Looking for BD player with 4k upscale. Do not need 3D or internet apps. Fast and quiet would be nice. 

Old Panasonic is starting to take a long time to load or jump around new release Blu ray disks. Sometimes I need to reload to get it to read. TV will upscale but when using DVD spscale happens twice, once in BD player to 1080p then again in TV. I think I would get better picture if just one device did the conversion.

Thanks


----------



## dalto

GeneT said:


> Looking for BD player with 4k upscale. Do not need 3D or internet apps. Fast and quiet would be nice.
> 
> Old Panasonic is starting to take a long time to load or jump around new release Blu ray disks. Sometimes I need to reload to get it to read. TV will upscale but when using DVD spscale happens twice, once in BD player to 1080p then again in TV. I think I would get better picture if just one device did the conversion.
> 
> Thanks


The Sony BDP-S7200 can do this but honestly I don't think the 4K upscale is worth the price premium.


----------



## jazzycat

Went to several stores earlier to get a BDP and the selection was pure crap. I'm still thinking about the Oppo and will probably get it at some point, but for now I need to just order something and I can get the Oppo later if I decide to and give this one to my sister. So I have the choices narrowed down and I'd like some input, Please! 

These models all do 4k upscaling, etc. I don't really need a lot of the features (like 3d, I don't have a 3d tv at this time) but from what I've read the high end models with more features also just work better (faster, smoother). If this is false then please tell me and I'll just buy a simple, basic model for a lot cheaper.

Sony BDPS6200 is on sale for $130. 
Panasonic DMP-BDT330 on sale for $130 
Panasonic DMP-BDT360 on sale for $95

I've read here that Samsungs are crap. Not sure about LGs. Any other suggestions? Should I even bother about k4 upscaling, since I don't have a 4K tv? Should I just buy a basic bdp and not worry about all this stuff? This will be my first BDP and I'm used to dvds. Soooo...

mdavej, where do you find bdds for $40? I haven't seen any anywhere for that cheap. Thanks bunches.


----------



## mdavej

^^^
330 is old and slower than the 360 and apparently way overpriced. I wouldn't bother with that one.

If you're considering the 6200, I think your money would be better spent on the newer, cheaper 5500. Unless there is a particular 6200 feature you can't live without, I see no reason to get it over a 5500.

4k upscaling does nothing for you without a 4k TV, but most players are going to have the feature anyway.

Higher end models are a bit faster to navigate and load, and they're usually discounted more heavily, hence the best bang for your buck.

Here's a cheap one. Ebay is also a good source.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...10&sr=8-3&keywords=sony+bluray&condition=used


----------



## BillP

jazzycat,
Both the 3D feature and the 4k upscaling feature are worthless to you (they won't work at all without a 3D or 4k display, respectively) unless you plan on buying a new display. I would stick with Panny, Sony, or Oppo, and base your decision on price and features.


----------



## bob2607

My old LG blu-ray player after 5 years has died. I do not need 4K but if included that's ok, watch Netflix from my Panasonic 55ST60, and would like to keep the price


----------



## mdavej

^^^

What do you want to do with it (BD only, some or no DVD, no streaming services, no file playback)?


----------



## Lils Roro

bob2607 said:


> My old LG blu-ray player after 5 years has died. I do not need 4K but if included that's ok, watch Netflix from my Panasonic 55ST60, and would like to keep the price


----------



## GeneT

Anyone know the brand iVid? Non4k model has a lot of reviews.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QIIK0SK...TF8&colid=2LXETWZHZX4B9&coliid=I1M8TNGOP6BE5H


----------



## Cook721

*Please help*

I just bought and Epson 2030 projector and would now like to buy a good blu-ray to hook up to the projector. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cook721

Cook721 said:


> I just bought and Epson 2030 projector and would now like to buy a good blu-ray to hook up to the projector. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I would also like for the Blu-ray to be Wi-Fi capable.


----------



## hernanu

Cook721 said:


> I would also like for the Blu-ray to be Wi-Fi capable.


I'm assuming you want a basic bluray player. Some questions:



Do you use 3D?
Does your receiver have HDMI connectors?
Do you connect through your receiver or direct to the projector.
If 'projector' to the above, does it have HDMI connectors?
Does your receiver decode TrueHD and DTS-HD-MA?
Is your projector a 4K projector?

Here's a couple of good choices:



The Sony BDPS3500
The Panasonic DBP360


----------



## Alleyyack

*Want to see my USB movie covers on my screen like a library.*

Anyone know of a blu ray player that has a UI that will display the Movie cover for videos I have on my USB drive? Also, does anyone know of a blu ray player that will allow me to arrange my videos on USB by date added?


----------



## punksterz626

ive never own a bluray player. The closest was my PS3. Since ive decided on upgrading my home theater to decode Dolby Atmos, i am in the market for a bluray player that will do such. 

Items i will have:

4k UHD TV
Receiver that will be able to decode Atmos, upscaling, 3d, hdmi 2.0, hdcp 2.2 etc. I stream alot of my movies via Roku/amazon firestick. 

Basically, the bluray players will be mainly used to play Atmos movies. Ive been reading alot about hdmi 2.0, hdcp 2.2, etc, etc. Do i need to get a player that are compatible with that? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hernanu

punksterz626 said:


> ive never own a bluray player. The closest was my PS3. Since ive decided on upgrading my home theater to decode Dolby Atmos, i am in the market for a bluray player that will do such.
> 
> Items i will have:
> 
> 4k UHD TV
> Receiver that will be able to decode Atmos, upscaling, 3d, hdmi 2.0, hdcp 2.2 etc. I stream alot of my movies via Roku/amazon firestick.
> 
> Basically, the bluray players will be mainly used to play Atmos movies. Ive been reading alot about hdmi 2.0, hdcp 2.2, etc, etc. Do i need to get a player that are compatible with that? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


As long as the player can bitstream to your receiver, you should be fine. The player doesn't decode the Atmos signal, that's at the AVR. 

My 2009 era Oppo BDP-83 can bitstream the Dolby TrueHD/ Atmos signal just fine, any of the current players (Sony, Panasonic) should be able to handle that.


----------



## Chise

punksterz626 said:


> ive never own a bluray player. The closest was my PS3. Since ive decided on upgrading my home theater to decode Dolby Atmos, i am in the market for a bluray player that will do such.
> 
> Items i will have:
> 
> 4k UHD TV
> Receiver that will be able to decode Atmos, upscaling, 3d, hdmi 2.0, hdcp 2.2 etc. I stream alot of my movies via Roku/amazon firestick.
> 
> Basically, the bluray players will be mainly used to play Atmos movies. Ive been reading alot about hdmi 2.0, hdcp 2.2, etc, etc. Do i need to get a player that are compatible with that? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Sorry my friend you going have to wait for the new players come out for 2015 around Christmas.


----------



## lovinthehd

punksterz626 said:


> ive never own a bluray player. The closest was my PS3. Since ive decided on upgrading my home theater to decode Dolby Atmos, i am in the market for a bluray player that will do such.
> 
> Items i will have:
> 
> 4k UHD TV
> Receiver that will be able to decode Atmos, upscaling, 3d, hdmi 2.0, hdcp 2.2 etc. I stream alot of my movies via Roku/amazon firestick.
> 
> Basically, the bluray players will be mainly used to play Atmos movies. Ive been reading alot about hdmi 2.0, hdcp 2.2, etc, etc. Do i need to get a player that are compatible with that? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Keep using the PS3 for now....


----------



## Neocom

I love my Oppo 105D, the best choice now.


----------



## Aggie86

*Blu Ray Player for DLNA Streaming*

Looking for advice for an inexpensive (


----------



## javygonx

*Bluray player with Frame Interpolation?*

Greetings:

Im looking for a bluray player with frame interpolation or something similar to reduce jitter so it makes the movie looks smoother. 

I own a Panasonic VT Plasma TV but I can still see some choppy images on fast scenes. I just turn on the smoother in low setting snd everything looks awesome. 

So, im looking for a DLp projector with such feature but are quite expensive. My budget is $1000. LG has a new projector; the LG PF1500 in which las frame interpolation but input lag is high and its not 3D. BenQ HC1200 has better picture quality, supports 3D, input lag is minimal but does not has frame interpolation. 

Thats why I am looking for some bluray player with frame interpolation for about $100 or so. 

Any one knows if there is any bd player with similar feature?


----------



## teachsac

Blu-ray players don't have frame interpolation per se. All BD players will output 24 or 60. Just turn off 24p in the settings.


S~


----------



## Rigby Reardon

Hello,

my current BD player is giving up the ghost, so I need a new one (I live in the US).

Requirements:

- Playback of 25/50Hz content from region-free BDs is a must (I have a bunch of European BDs that don't play on a 60Hz-only US player)
- Blu-ray 3D support is a must
- Streaming from Vudu, Netflix, Hulu, Amazon is a must, Vudu/Netflix 3D a plus
- Playing files from DLNA server and/or NAS is a plus
- Fast disc loading and fluid menu navigation is a big plus
- A backlit remote control is a plus (I'm usually watching in the dark using my projector)

One candidate that meets the requirements is the Oppo 103, but it's really a bit overkill for me. Would appreciate any recommendations.


----------



## shadowplay0918

*Samsung Blu ray Player - No Apps?*

My almost 80 year old dad had a stroke a few years ago and is technology challenged. He loves blu rays but struggles getting through the apps to play the films (vision not great either since the stroke).

I am looking for a basic Samsung (same as tv, volume control on blu ray remote should work) blu ray player without apps. I want it to be as basic as possible for him. I assume I will probably have to buy used at this point but does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks if advance for any help....


----------



## Rich86

shadowplay0918 said:


> My almost 80 year old dad had a stroke a few years ago and is technology challenged. He loves blu rays but struggles getting through the apps to play the films (vision not great either since the stroke).
> 
> I am looking for a basic Samsung (same as tv, volume control on blu ray remote should work) blu ray player without apps. I want it to be as basic as possible for him. I assume I will probably have to buy used at this point but does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks if advance for any help....


Samsung does not have a stellar reputation fore their firmware in blu-ray players, so I have always avoided them. My best suggestion before purchasing a player for your Dad is to download the manual off the internet and peruse it to ensure playing a disc is straightforward without having to deal with any apps along the way.
Is you decide to explore players other than Samsung, you might consider Panasonic and Sony as these are mainstream manufacturers who have earned a solid reputation for their players. Most manufacturers provide remotes that can control other devices from other manufacturers, but again perusing the manual of a possible player should answer that question for you also. Models I have used that should probably work for you include:
. Sony BDP-S350, BDP-S550 & BDP-S1000ES, and
. Panasonic DMP-BD55 (and the BD35 which mostly works the same), 
DMP-BD65 (and the BD85 which mostly works the same).
These are all older models, so searching out used is probably needed.
The Panasonic BD65 & BD85 can stream, but playing a disc does not seem to navigate through any apps of any sort.
Manuals for each of these models are available for download, so be sure to read through them before purchasing a player.
I would think newer models also provide the ability to play a blu-ray without messing with apps, but again, read the manual & try them out if possible.


----------



## lovinthehd

If you have a PS3 set up to play discs on insertion you could just leave it on and that would be an easy way to access a disc (well other than navigating through the ads, trailers, FBI warnings, etc).


----------



## Rich86

lovinthehd said:


> If you have a PS3 set up to play discs on insertion you could just leave it on and that would be an easy way to access a disc (well other than navigating through the ads, trailers, FBI warnings, etc).


Why would he want to leave a PS3 on all the time . . isn't that a nasty waste of energy . . although maybe an alternative to a heat source in a cold climate area?


----------



## lovinthehd

Rich86 said:


> Why would he want to leave a PS3 on all the time . . isn't that a nasty waste of energy . . although maybe an alternative to a heat source in a cold climate area?


I thought the point was easy, not particularly any other reason. Lots of nasty wastes of energy here in America....its our way of life.


----------



## NorthSky

Why recommend Blu-ray players from years ago? ...2015 is the year we live in, and it is the best year, with BR players fully loaded and inexpensive. IMO

Buy a 2015 BR player model with a full year warranty from an authorized/trusty dealer. ...Don't get stuff second-hand on eBay for twenty bucks; get new from $40 to $120 right @ your local stores or from amazon or anywhere authorized dealers. ...A BR player that retails for say $220, you most likely can get on sale @ approximately $150. ...And today it is a flagship BR player, from Sony, Samsung, and Panasonic. Midrange BR players are roughly $80 to $100. ...And BR players start @ $40, roughly, up to $60.
On sale I saw $29.99, and discounted models too; Sony, Samsung.
For $100 to $150 you get a limousine BR player. ...$120 is the average for a Lamborghini.

For a learjet 2015 model ($499), if you feel you want to fly without wings, Oppo is right there, with metal jacket and inputs not found on other players. 
And then there is Cambridge Audio. ...The Mercedes Benz, the Rolls Royce of rocket spaceships. ...Fuel energy efficient, with propellers throwing flames of performance.

Anyway, it's my today's opinion. For most folks hundred bucks for a BR player will get you from point A to B without missing a single beat. ...Picture/sound quality wise, plus a bunch of applications, 3D, Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, and even more. 

You want support (regular firmware updates), reliability, features that you can use, and performance. ...Nothing else; nothing superficial or frivolous or supercharged.

For UHD, just wait, comin' up this Fall.


----------



## mdavej

To avoid apps, you have to get a very old player. No way around it. 

Having said that, as long as you set it up to auto play when a disc is inserted and know to eject when you're done, any player should be fine.


----------



## NorthSky

I have BR players with tons of apps, and only use them for playing Blu-ray discs. ....What seems to be the problem?


----------



## mdavej

NorthSky said:


> I have BR players with tons of apps, and only use them for playing Blu-ray discs. ....What seems to be the problem?


Are you an 80 year old stroke victim like the OP's father whom he's buying the player for? So many options are very confusing if you're impaired. Accidentally press the wrong button and you're hopelessly lost.


----------



## Rich86

NorthSky said:


> Why recommend Blu-ray players from years ago? ...2015 is the year we live in, and it is the best year, with BR players fully loaded and inexpensive. IMO
> 
> Buy a 2015 BR player model with a full year warranty from an authorized/trusty dealer. ...Don't get stuff second-hand on eBay for twenty bucks; get new from $40 to $120 right @ your local stores or from amazon or anywhere authorized dealers. ...A BR player that retails for say $220, you most likely can get on sale @ approximately $150. ...And today it is a flagship BR player, from Sony, Samsung, and Panasonic. Midrange BR players are roughly $80 to $100. ...And BR players start @ $40, roughly, up to $60.
> On sale I saw $29.99, and discounted models too; Sony, Samsung.
> For $100 to $150 you get a limousine BR player. ...$120 is the average for a Lamborghini.
> 
> For a learjet 2015 model ($499), if you feel you want to fly without wings, Oppo is right there, with metal jacket and inputs not found on other players.
> And then there is Cambridge Audio. ...The Mercedes Benz, the Rolls Royce of rocket spaceships. ...Fuel energy efficient, with propellers throwing flames of performance.
> 
> Anyway, it's my today's opinion. For most folks hundred bucks for a BR player will get you from point A to B without missing a single beat. ...Picture/sound quality wise, plus a bunch of applications, 3D, Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, and even more.
> 
> You want support (regular firmware updates), reliability, features that you can use, and performance. ...Nothing else; nothing superficial or frivolous or supercharged.
> 
> For UHD, just wait, comin' up this Fall.


well, how about if I want flexible connection options? how about if I care about reliability with or without firmware updates? how about if I want my player focused on playing HD video and audio rather than constantly scanning for cinavia imbedded corrupted audio? I'll stick with my recommended models thank you - the most recent purchase was $25 shipped.


----------



## NorthSky

Well, the Panasonic BD55 from yesteryears is caput. Mine went dead after twelve months and one day.


----------



## NorthSky

mdavej said:


> Are you an 80 year old stroke victim like the OP's father whom he's buying the player for? So many options are very confusing if you're impaired. Accidentally press the wrong button and you're hopelessly lost.


I see; we need some BR players that are simple to operate. Do you know any?


----------



## lovinthehd

NorthSky said:


> I see; we need some BR players that are simple to operate. Do you know any?


Always on top of the conversation...


----------



## mdavej

NorthSky said:


> I see; we need some BR players that are simple to operate. Do you know any?


Yes, I think one of the old models mentioned in the first reply, like the Sony S350, would be the best options since they have no apps. But to control from a single Samsung remote, an older Samsung P1500 may be an even better choice. I had one of those many years ago, and it was very simple and worked quite well. Both are $20-$30 on ebay.


----------



## NorthSky

That's not a lot of money for a simple BR player easy to operate; I would give it a try, for his Dad. ...Or the Sony or the Samsung. 

* My own Dad (R.I.P.) was 79 when he departed. ...I'm 60 myself. ...And I totally understand how some older folks simply want simplicity in their life. 
- My Mum is 80, and has no BR or DVD player, and doesn't want to know about her laptop and all that jazz.
And my Dad never had any PC or DVD player; he had cable TV, and years ago a VHS tape player, and a Technics surround sound system, with cassette tape player (all-in-one brand).

It's not what we have, it's who we are.


----------



## Rich86

NorthSky said:


> Well, the Panasonic BD55 from yesteryears is caput. Mine went dead after twelve months and one day.


I understand your particular player had problems and you decided it wasn't worth fixing. But mine is still working just fine. I don't think all Panasonic players of that era are "caput" because of your poor experience with your BD55.


----------



## teachsac

All of my Panasonics back to my BD10 are all still working.


----------



## NorthSky

Rich86 said:


> I understand your particular player had problems and you decided it wasn't worth fixing. But mine is still working just fine. I don't think all Panasonic players of that era are "caput" because of your poor experience with your BD55.


I didn't say "all", I said "mine". And I was very sad because I paid a lot for it ($450 with tax). ...BD55. 

But today is a brand new day, yesterday is gone and we can buy Blu-ray players for as low as twenty bucks.


----------



## StingingVelvet

Trying to decide between the Panasonic BDT270 and the Sony S5500 for my new region free player. Any help would be appreciated, it's amazing how few reviews there are for this stuff now-a-days.


----------



## teachsac

There's a dedicated thread for region free players. You should start there.


----------



## StingingVelvet

teachsac said:


> There's a dedicated thread for region free players. You should start there.


Well the region free aspect isn't important, I just wanted to know which people thought was the best player. My player now is a Sony s5100 and it's good, but I hear Panasonics have the best pure disc media picture quality.


----------



## teachsac

Unless they've added it recently Panasonic doesn't have direct mode. For BD, there is no difference between the two. Panasonic has better scaling IMO.


----------



## cdelena

hernanu said:


> As long as the player can bitstream to your receiver, you should be fine. The player doesn't decode the Atmos signal, that's at the AVR.
> 
> My 2009 era Oppo BDP-83 can bitstream the Dolby TrueHD/ Atmos signal just fine, any of the current players (Sony, Panasonic) should be able to handle that.



Sorry, the Oppo 83 will not bitstream in all cases so if you count on that configuration for Atmos you will be disappointed. My 083 went to Salvation Army.


Disks that use seamless branching as copy protection will fail to play smoothly on the 083 using bitstream.


----------



## hernanu

cdelena said:


> Sorry, the Oppo 83 will not bitstream in all cases so if you count on that configuration for Atmos you will be disappointed. My 083 went to Salvation Army.
> 
> 
> Disks that use seamless branching as copy protection will fail to play smoothly on the 083 using bitstream.


Hmm.... I tried a couple when the last firmware update came up last fall and that seemed to address those titles. Maybe I didn't try the right ones, but it did help the ones I tried.


----------



## NorthSky

Four Dolby Atmos Blu-ray titles from Lionsgate studios, including 'John Wick', don't play nice when bitstreaming with the Oppo 83. ...Audio dropouts.
It's a limitation from an older processing chip; Mediatek. ...If I remember the 93 and 95 might have those audio dropouts as well. 

...Even with the latest firmware update.

Solution: Set the HDMI Audio Out to *LPCM*. ...But you won't get Dolby Atmos, because Dolby Atmos needs to be bitstreamed in order to be decoded by the receiver (pre/pro). ...You'll get the core Dolby TrueHD 7.1 audio.

Best solution: Don't get Dolby Atmos Blu-ray titles from Lionsgate studios. ...Or if you cannot live without John Wick in Dolby Atmos, get another Blu-ray player. 
...No problem with the 103. ...And no problem either with many other BR players, even older ones, and from newer ones costing $60 or so. 

It's just life.


----------



## StingingVelvet

Oppos seem to have a decent number of problems the last couple years for being super expensive players.


----------



## kmhvball

I am nearing completion of my Home Theater room, and have a JVC DLA-4910 projector which I'll be using.

I am debating what Blu Ray player to get. I plan in the relatively near future to build a HTPC, so, debating saving a bit on the Oppo 103D and going with a less expensive model, but not real sure what all the Oppo 103D does that the less expensive options don't do. 

A few things about my viewing:
- I have a ton of old DVDs (i.e., not blu rays) which, some upscaling of those would be nice
- I make copies of my blu rays, and keep the originals in their cases and 'use' the copies, so, needs to play a copy (Does that mean Samsungs' are out? a few places I saw reviewed the 6500/6700 models highly).
- my thought, not having ever built a HTPC, is that it will be used for my Streaming, so, not sure streaming is all the critical... if HTPCs can't be used for that, then, I would want streaming.
- I plan to start ripping my Blu Rays to Make.mkv, but again, think that will come through the HTPC, but not certain
- I don't listen to Audio via this player (i.e., won't get value out of capability to play various audio


----------



## mdavej

HTPC streaming services are mostly web based, which means terrible quality. So use your BD player for that. Depending on what you want to stream, neither a PC or player will work in some cases. HBO Go, for example, isn't on any player and looks terrible on a PC. So something like a Roku would be best in that case. Although many BD players can play MKV, HTPC will yield a much better experience since you can have a very nice front end with cover art and all of that.

So we're down to just discs and limited streaming which any player can do fine. Although some player upscale a bit better than others, in my experience, the difference is negligible. So pick up a Sony, for example, and if it isn't up to par, open your wallet and get an Oppo with Darbee. I've read that Samsung players have excellent upscaling if you want to give one of those a try.

Not sure why you need to play BD copies if you're ripping everything. But I assume you're concerned about Cinavia. If so, all players from the past several years have it. The only way to avoid it is to get a very old player which is going to suck on many other levels. I'd drop that requirement if I were you.


----------



## hernanu

StingingVelvet said:


> Oppos seem to have a decent number of problems the last couple years for being super expensive players.


That advice was given about the Oppo BDP-83, which was first delivered in June 2009. As Northsky noted, the current Oppos (103 and 105 ) don't have this issue. 

The BDP-83 was discontinued in September of 2010, replaced by the BDP-9X, which were also discontinued and replaced by the 10X players. 

So we're talking about a player that is three generations gone. I have an 83 and a 103D, both perform very well.


----------



## 80sGuy

mdavej said:


> HTPC streaming services are mostly web based, which means terrible quality. So use your BD player for that. Depending on what you want to stream, neither a PC or player will work in some cases. HBO Go, for example, isn't on any player and looks terrible on a PC. So something like a Roku would be best in that case. Although many BD players can play MKV, HTPC will yield a much better experience since you can have a very nice front end with cover art and all of that.
> 
> So we're down to just discs and limited streaming which any player can do fine. Although some player upscale a bit better than others, in my experience, the difference is negligible. So pick up a Sony, for example, and if it isn't up to par, open your wallet and get an Oppo with Darbee. I've read that Samsung players have excellent upscaling if you want to give one of those a try.
> 
> Not sure why you need to play BD copies if you're ripping everything. But I assume you're concerned about Cinavia. If so, all players from the past several years have it. The only way to avoid it is to get a very old player which is going to suck on many other levels. I'd drop that requirement if I were you.


So far, HBOGO is the only cable app to offer 5.1 sound, everything else like Showtime and EPIX are useless at Stereo.


----------



## dbrimberg

*Blu Ray Player under $300?*

It's time for me to upgrade from my 4 year old dinosaur of a player. Whichever one has the best sound quality and steams netflix that's all I need. What options up to $300 should I narrow it down to?


----------



## mdavej

Pioneer BD-80
Oppo BDP-83
Yamaha BD-A1010
Yamaha BD-S477
Sony PS3

Honestly, it's kind of tough finding players that expensive. There are lots of great Sony, Panasonic and Samsung players for around $100. All players have the same sound quality and can play Netflix, unless you need analog. If that's the case, may as well hang on to your old player.


----------



## dbrimberg

mdavej said:


> Pioneer BD-80
> Oppo BDP-83
> Yamaha BD-A1010
> Yamaha BD-S477
> Sony PS3
> 
> Honestly, it's kind of tough finding players that expensive. There are lots of great Sony, Panasonic and Samsung players for around $100. All players have the same sound quality and can play Netflix, unless you need analog. If that's the case, may as well hang on to your old player.


OOps, I forgot to mention 4k upscaling and I don't really care about 3D. I don't NEED to spend that much if it isn't necessary. I don't need analog either, just streaming, great sound quality, fast working 4k and netflix. 

I guess there is Sony BDP-S7200, BDP-S6500...does Samsung make a better blu ray than Sony? Which models should I check out? Thanks!


----------



## mdavej

dbrimberg said:


> OOps, I forgot to mention 4k upscaling and I don't really care about 3D. I don't NEED to spend that much if it isn't necessary. I don't need analog either, just streaming, great sound quality, fast working 4k and netflix.
> 
> I guess there is Sony BDP-S7200, BDP-S6500...does Samsung make a better blu ray than Sony? Which models should I check out? Thanks!


Some claim Samsung upscales DVD better. I personally think the 7200 over the 6200 is a waste of money. The 6500 has a completely different interface which is slower than the old one, but has more customization and features, plus some gaming capability, if you care about that.

If I had a 4k TV, I'd just wait and get a 4k disc player when they come out (not upscaling, since your TV does that anyway, so why do you need the player to do it?). If you don't plan to play 4k discs, the 5500 is all you need ($90 new, $60 used/refurb/open-box).


----------



## BillP

dbrimberg said:


> OOps, I forgot to mention 4k upscaling and I don't really care about 3D. I don't NEED to spend that much if it isn't necessary. I don't need analog either, just streaming, great sound quality, fast working 4k and netflix.
> 
> I guess there is Sony BDP-S7200, BDP-S6500...does Samsung make a better blu ray than Sony? Which models should I check out? Thanks!


Most here stay away from Samsung due to poor reliability and poor customer support. I'd stick with Sony or Panasonic (or Oppo).


----------



## Teris

Hi guys. My ps3 just died and I'm looking for a Blu-ray player replacement. Keys for me are Netflix streaming, playing files from a flash drive (mp4 is a must, but mkv would be nice, too), and easy to use (simple menus and remote). I have a lot of old DVDs, so it would be great to be able to play those, too. Thanks in advance for your recommendations!


----------



## kwerner

*Blu-ray with androidTV?*

Anyone heard of new Blu-ray players coming out with androidTV? I think this will be the most future-proof/upgradeable "smart" OS/platform with android's popularity. We are looking to get a new UHD TV and if I can get androidTV in a Blu-ray, it would let me go with a bigger and cheaper TV (over 55" Sony with androidTV).


----------



## teachsac

None that I know of.


----------



## hollisavrct

*Blu-Ray player ouyput*

I own a small TV repair shop and I am looking for a Blu-Ray player with a video output that will match my Accupel DVG-5000 so I can play reference material on it for the customer. J was looking at the Panasonic DMP-BDT360 as it will do 3d also. Has anyone done any test on this player or know of a player that puts out a correct 1080P signal without breaking the bank?

Thanks
hollisavrct


----------



## teachsac

For Blu-ray, you would be hard pressed to notice any difference between players. Panasonic and Sony are the two most popular.


----------



## hernanu

hollisavrct said:


> I own a small TV repair shop and I am looking for a Blu-Ray player with a video output that will match my Accupel DVG-5000 so I can play reference material on it for the customer. J was looking at the Panasonic DMP-BDT360 as it will do 3d also. Has anyone done any test on this player or know of a player that puts out a correct 1080P signal without breaking the bank?
> 
> Thanks
> hollisavrct


The Accupel is hard to match. I assume you'll play bluray and don't want to put it through a lumagen? In other words, are you looking for a bluray as a complete deck or just as a source for something like the Lumagen. 

What is breaking the bank? As a self contained unit, you are probably looking at the Oppo 103D for $600.


----------



## videophile243

*Upgrading Blu-Ray Player with Surround Sound*

hello everyone,

i currently have a samsung blu-ray surround sound system, complete with a blu-ray player and surround speakers.
it's about 6 years old now, and the blu-ray player is really struggling to play disks so i'm looking to upgrade it.
i've been looking at new blu-ray players on amazon and all seem to have different connectors for speakers and look like i cannot connect my surround sound speakers to it.

is there a way through this to get new blu-ray players to work with my current speakers? my speakers are fine as they are and all i need upgrading is my blu-ray player.

thank you!


----------



## wmcclain

videophile243 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> i currently have a samsung blu-ray surround sound system, complete with a blu-ray player and surround speakers.
> it's about 6 years old now, and the blu-ray player is really struggling to play disks so i'm looking to upgrade it.
> i've been looking at new blu-ray players on amazon and all seem to have different connectors for speakers and look like i cannot connect my surround sound speakers to it.
> 
> is there a way through this to get new blu-ray players to work with my current speakers? my speakers are fine as they are and all i need upgrading is my blu-ray player.
> 
> thank you!


Welcome to AVSForum.

Is this a home-theater-in-a-box system? Or are you going through a receiver of some sort? What connections does it have? Or just tell us the model numbers.

-Bill


----------



## videophile243

wmcclain said:


> Welcome to AVSForum.
> 
> Is this a home-theater-in-a-box system? Or are you going through a receiver of some sort? What connections does it have? Or just tell us the model numbers.
> 
> -Bill


Hi Bill, it's a samsung home-theater-in-a-box with individual cables for each speaker which go into the back of the samsung blu-ray player.

The connections from the speakers to the blu-ray player are like this:
www . touristinformationcentres . net /webshop/images/webshop/305/product/large/ Samsung-Speaker-Wire--wires---cables . jpg

I'm just wondering that if i could ever make use of my speakers again if i was to upgrade my blu-ray player

thanks


----------



## videophile243

i . imgur . com /sjSxS4A . jpg (remove the gaps, couldnt post a link)
this link may work better


----------



## wmcclain

videophile243 said:


> Hi Bill, it's a samsung home-theater-in-a-box with individual cables for each speaker which go into the back of the samsung blu-ray player.
> 
> The connections from the speakers to the blu-ray player are like this:
> www . touristinformationcentres . net /webshop/images/webshop/305/product/large/ Samsung-Speaker-Wire--wires---cables . jpg
> 
> I'm just wondering that if i could ever make use of my speakers again if i was to upgrade my blu-ray player
> 
> thanks


Those don't look like the interconnects that standalone players use. But maybe adapters exist?

We have an HTIB forum here: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/109-home-theater-box/. Try posting your question there.

It would be REALLY HELPFUL if you provided the model number of your player.

-Bill


----------



## lovinthehd

@videophile243 You would not likely find a bluray player combined with an integrated amplifier without buying the whole system home-theater-in-a box (htib) with speakers. A stand alone blu ray player is a bit different in that it needs to be connected to a receiver/integrated amp to power the passive speakers.


----------



## bkeeler10

Hey guys,

So I am looking to reallocate my 6-year-old Samsung player to the family room and buy a new one for the HT. I want to take this opportunity to get up to date and add some features I've wanted for a while. I would like the following:

1. SACD support
2. Stream music and movies over my local network (DLNA preferably), for flac and wav files and some DVD/Bluray-sourced content
3. Related to that, a remote control app that makes it easy to browse my collection over my network and play it through the player
4. The highest-quality bluray support, though I expect this will be virtually identical across all players.
5. Streaming services are not terribly important to me, since I currently don't subscribe to any of them. They of course will come with the territory if I insist on all the above features. If the player can do Netflix and Vudu and YouTube, I'm happy.

I know the Oppo players will do all this. However, given the approach of UHD bluray players, I'm not too keen to drop $500 at this point. And they hold their value well enough that I'd probably pay a good $350 for a used 103. The favorites other than that around here seem to be Sony and Panasonic. But it appears that Panasonic doesn't support SACD and perhaps not DLNA either.

So I think I'm left with the Sony. According to the website, the only one that supports playing the SACD layer of SACD discs is the S6500. The 5500 will only play the CD layer. Is that the case?

Also, according to the website, neither of these players will stream flac from the local network over DLNA, although they will do it over USB. I find that strange, since some other file types are supported over DLNA.

Finally, what is the remote control app like? Will it allow you to browse your media on your local network?

I hope I don't have to go to Oppo to get all this, but now I'm a little concerned that I might. TIA.


----------



## Simon Liu

Are UHD blu ray players going to be different than the 4k upscaling ones such as the Oppo103?

If I am planning on buying a Oppo103, should I hold off and wait for a UHD blu ray player to be available?


----------



## ToonMasterTim

Simon Liu said:


> Are UHD blu ray players going to be different than the 4k upscaling ones such as the Oppo103?
> 
> If I am planning on buying a Oppo103, should I hold off and wait for a UHD blu ray player to be available?


Yes. They will be different. But you'll also need a 4K TV to take advantage of the higher resolution. Plus, you'll need a TV that supports HDMI 2.0, and eventually HDR, wider color gamut, higher frame rates, etc., and today's 4K TVs don't have those options, except perhaps a few that have an HDMI 2.0 port and may support HDR or other features via a firmware upgrade in the future.

In short, 4K is still in its infancy. There isn't even much content available. And you can bet it will be a slow trickle of 4K Blu-ray content. Anyone jumping in now is an early adopter.

Unless you have a need for the features of an Oppo, you should consider a cheaper consumer player for under $100-$150. Just check out the threads in this forum for advice. The Oppo is mainly for enthusiasts who have greater needs when it comes to audio, or those who just want a well-built, robust player. But you can still get a good player for under $100. It's your money, but it sounds like you are set on making the leap to 4K. If so, you should wait to see what next year brings. As far as I know, only Panasonic has announced a 4K BD player.


----------



## BillP

Simon Liu said:


> Are UHD blu ray players going to be different than the 4k upscaling ones such as the Oppo103?


Current players only upscale 1080p content to 4K. The next generation will actually play 4K material.


----------



## Simon Liu

ToonMasterTim said:


> Yes. They will be different. But you'll also need a 4K TV to take advantage of the higher resolution. Plus, you'll need a TV that supports HDMI 2.0, and eventually HDR, wider color gamut, higher frame rates, etc., and today's 4K TVs don't have those options, except perhaps a few that have an HDMI 2.0 port and may support HDR or other features via a firmware upgrade in the future.
> 
> In short, 4K is still in its infancy. There isn't even much content available. And you can bet it will be a slow trickle of 4K Blu-ray content. Anyone jumping in now is an early adopter.
> 
> Unless you have a need for the features of an Oppo, you should consider a cheaper consumer player for under $100-$150. Just check out the threads in this forum for advice. The Oppo is mainly for enthusiasts who have greater needs when it comes to audio, or those who just want a well-built, robust player. But you can still get a good player for under $100. It's your money, but it sounds like you are set on making the leap to 4K. If so, you should wait to see what next year brings. As far as I know, only Panasonic has announced a 4K BD player.



Thank you very much for you input. I recently bought a Samsung JS8500 and I believe it has a HDMI 2.0 so I may just wait on the 4K blu rays to come out so I can take advantage of the UHD blu ray disks coming soon.


----------



## baumgrenze

*New Player Recommendations*

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=149

New Player Recommendations

Our Sony DVP-SR500H gave up last night. We need help in deciding on a replacement and are leaning towards the Samsung BD-H5100 Blu-ray Player. We are open to alternative suggestions.

The SR500H was connected to our Sony KDL-32XBR6 TV using both the HDMI cable and via RCA cables connecting the Audio Out of the DVD player to the Audio In on the TV. Another set of RCA cables connect the Audio Out of the TV to audio inputs on our Technics SA-GX770 receiver originally intended for VCR-1. With the sound turned way down on the TV we could listen to audio either through our speakers or headphones plugged into the jack on the front of the receiver.

Current Blu-ray players no longer include audio out ports. Could we have dispensed with them and just used the HDMI cable to carry the audio to the TV?

Here's how we use our equipment. 

We share audio books from the library regularly.

We watch videos from the library less regularly.

We watch TV over-the-air (PBS) a few times a year.

We listen to audio CDs, but less oftun than in the past.

What do you folks recommend?


thanks 

baumgrenze


----------



## mdavej

^^^

Have a look at LG. They have the nicest CD interface I've seen in a BD player.

Since surround isn't a concern, you don't need RCA outs on your new player at all. Just use HDMI straight to your TV.


----------



## baumgrenze

Which LG player do you mean? I found 12 listed on their website.

Perhaps I was not clear about sound. 

We never use the speakers incorporated into the TV. 

The audio is controlled by our now 'antiquated' 1995 Technics receiver. It has 2 switchable speaker outputs. Output A drives a pair of AR-2AX's that flank the TV on one wall of the family room and B drives a pair of AR-5's on the opposite wall. B also drives a complex array of infinite baffle speakers mounted in one end of the living room by the audiophile former owner of our house in the mid 60's. We prefer to use these speakers. 

That is why I want to be clear about the DVD sound being delivered to the TV via HDMI and then being transferred to the receiver via coax cable. 

Will this work?

thanks 

baumgrenze


----------



## hernanu

baumgrenze said:


> Which LG player do you mean? I found 12 listed on their website.
> 
> Perhaps I was not clear about sound.
> 
> We never use the speakers incorporated into the TV.
> 
> The audio is controlled by our now 'antiquated' 1995 Technics receiver. It has 2 switchable speaker outputs. Output A drives a pair of AR-2AX's that flank the TV on one wall of the family room and B drives a pair of AR-5's on the opposite wall. B also drives a complex array of infinite baffle speakers mounted in one end of the living room by the audiophile former owner of our house in the mid 60's. We prefer to use these speakers.
> 
> That is why I want to be clear about the DVD sound being delivered to the TV via HDMI and then being transferred to the receiver via coax cable.
> 
> Will this work?
> 
> thanks
> 
> baumgrenze


Your TV handles 5.1 output of sound through its optical out, so it's doing processing of sound, not just straight pass through, so it should be able to manage HDMI to the current RCA outputs you seem to have. 

So yes, it should work, just use the HDMI output.


----------



## mdavej

Any LG you like should be fine. You have very minimal requirements (no 3D, no streaming of any kind), so the cheapest model will do. A used BP350 or BP530 for $40 will do, assuming you're ok with the styling. But really any player of any brand will work fine in your case. I just mentioned LG because of the nice CD interface. Others also play CDs fine, just not as much eye candy.


----------



## kevings

*Best Blu-ray player for playing files from a connected hard drive?*

Currently I have a Panasonic dmp-bd210 for Blu-ray playback and it's been great. I recently starting thinking about how convenient it would be to rip all of my blu-rays in a lossless format, store the files on a hard drive and connect that drive to my Blu-ray player. 

So, I'd like to ask what you guys are using to get this done? Is there a certain manufacturer who does this feature very well. Also, is the limit for hard drive compatibility still around 1-2 terabytes or are there players that can handle more than this now?

thx!


----------



## wmcclain

kevings said:


> Currently I have a Panasonic dmp-bd210 for Blu-ray playback and it's been great. I recently starting thinking about how convenient it would be to rip all of my blu-rays in a lossless format, store the files on a hard drive and connect that drive to my Blu-ray player.
> 
> So, I'd like to ask what you guys are using to get this done? Is there a certain manufacturer who does this feature very well. Also, is the limit for hard drive compatibility still around 1-2 terabytes or are there players that can handle more than this now?
> 
> thx!


Do you have a price range?

The 2TB limit was with the older MBR partition tables on hard drives. With newer GPT partitioning the limit is gone. The current OPPO players support GPT but start at $499. I presume other brands support it as well?

-Bill


----------



## kevings

wmcclain said:


> Do you have a price range?
> 
> The 2TB limit was with the older MBR partition tables on hard drives. With newer GPT partitioning the limit is gone. The current OPPO players support GPT but start at $499. I presume other brands support it as well?
> 
> -Bill


Hi Bill, thx for the assistance I be willing to spend anywhere from 200-500. I like Panasonic and Samsung players ( always had good experiences with them ). I've checked out a few Oppo's at friend's houses and personally, I don't see enough value over the brands I mentioned, to want one just yet.

If Oppo was the only way I could get a player that would play drives larger than 2 terabytes, than that would make the decision easy, but Im not sure Oppo is. 

Bill or anyone, are there any brands / model numbers besides oppo that will play Blu-ray rips from a hard rive larger than 2 terabytes?

thx.


----------



## baumgrenze

Wow! This is just what we needed to learn. On the chance of 'premature' hardware failure we went to the local (Palo Alto) Fry's and got their least expensive ($70 + CA tax) LG Blu-Ray (LG BP255) ; local beats far away when making a warranty claim. From a quick web search, the price was decent, too

When we hooked it up (HDMI + power) and turned it on the CD interface was as described, rich and intuitive. We need to download and read the manual so we can learn how flexible the fast-forward/reverse buttons are and if we can program the remote to talk with our Sony TV.

In the recent past, in 2002 our son gave us a Panasonic DVD-RV32 for Christmas. We were sad when it quit in 2011. The Sony SR500H interface seemed less friendly, but it worked. The upscaled TV images were nice. The idea of a Blue Ray player where CD navigation is limited to one track at a time was borderline no-go.

The BP255 plays music CD's beautifully, using the HDMI to port the sound to the TV and RCA coax from there to our 20-year-old receiver. Commercial and computer generated DVDs and CDs (pod-casts as mp3 data discs, cut into tracks with Audacity) were much more intuitively navigated than with the SR500H.

User reviews of the BP255 WiFi on Amazon are not so glowing. I hope we don't find we want to venture into that minefield.

Thanks again for your "case solved and much more" replies.



baumgrene


----------



## baumgrenze

Thanks for the encouragement Hernanu!

See my recent note of thanks to everyone for their constructive comments. The LG BP255 we got this morning fits our needs. The audio works great.

baumgrenze


----------



## rdscuba

Any recommendations for ad 3D BD/DVD to take the place of my PS4 as primary for BD and 3D BD playback? I understand that the PS4 seems to be everyones last choice of BD/DVD these days. I want something that will allow my X2000 to do its thing with the audo - DTS HD and Dolby HD.



Panasonic GT50 
Denon AVR-X2000
NHT Super Zero 2.1 speakers
PS4
HD DVR
(immediate future) Roku 3

Thanks much.


----------



## gentlejax

*what were the top sony , samsung LG panasonic players ?*

I dont need the most expensive but say from 2012 2013 2014 what were the best ones they had? 

I am not impressed with some of the new stuff and I usually like to wait a year or three and go back and get what was the best that year at a bargain price. 

I have a panasonic 330 and a 361 just wondering what the other brands best performers were around that same time.


----------



## hernanu

gentlejax said:


> I dont need the most expensive but say from 2012 2013 2014 what were the best ones they had?
> 
> I am not impressed with some of the new stuff and I usually like to wait a year or three and go back and get what was the best that year at a bargain price.
> 
> I have a panasonic 330 and a 361 just wondering what the other brands best performers were around that same time.


Sony S590. I bought my daughter one in 2013, has worked like a champ during that time. It sells for about 80 bucks. I would suggest the Sony S790, but the cheapest I found it was 460 and for that you get an Oppo. 

I'm not a Sony fan, all my players are Oppos, but this one (and that generation) Sony did a good job on.


----------



## mdavej

gentlejax said:


> I dont need the most expensive but say from 2012 2013 2014 what were the best ones they had?
> 
> I am not impressed with some of the new stuff and I usually like to wait a year or three and go back and get what was the best that year at a bargain price.
> 
> I have a panasonic 330 and a 361 just wondering what the other brands best performers were around that same time.


The sweet spot price-wise is usually just one year back. Any further than that, they start getting rare and the prices go back up a little. The current model Sony's are the best IMO, and already available used pretty cheap. The beauty of today's players is they are so complicated, people return perfectly good players because they can't figure out how to set them up, and you can pick them up for almost nothing. You can already get a current Sony 3500 used for $50-$70 or last year's 5200 for $35 on Amazon.

Timeline for Sony and Panny is like this, I think.

Year Sony Panny
2015 x500 x70
2014 x200 x60
2013 x100 x30
2012 x90 x20
2011 x80 x10
2010 x70 x00

If you go back too far, the streaming apps are horrendous or non-existent, like on the 70 series, for example.

What exactly do you mean by "best". Obviously, the top of the line would be it, but do you need all the features in the top of the line? For example, I don't need 3D or 4K or wifi, so the lowest end model typically does everything I need. The 790 is nice, but it's streaming apps kind of suck, it has dual HDMI which very few people need and it's the size and weight of a small car. I sold my 790 a couple of weeks after I got it simply because it was way more than I needed.


----------



## ayrshiredude

*New BL player with Fast Full feature DNLA Support*

Hi

I currently have a Samsung BD-D5500 player which, while ok, is nothing special. My TV, a Samsung PS51D6900, is great for Picture Quality but lagging behind in its Smart Features now. The TV for example does not have netflix and I find the DNLA pretty slow and awkward to use. I have a large number of HD video files on my PC which is currenly connected to the TV by Ethernet Cable. I have tried to connect the BL player but it does not seem to see my PC for some reason. 

Was thinking about a new BL player, something much faster, with Disk Load up, navigation and DNLA use. Something with up to date Smart features. 

Any ideas what would be a good player? I am not looking to spend any more than about £100

Thanks for your help.


----------



## gentlejax

mdavej said:


> The sweet spot price-wise is usually just one year back. Any further than that, they start getting rare and the prices go back up a little. The current model Sony's are the best IMO, and already available used pretty cheap. The beauty of today's players is they are so complicated, people return perfectly good players because they can't figure out how to set them up, and you can pick them up for almost nothing. You can already get a current Sony 3500 used for $50-$70 or last year's 5200 for $35 on Amazon.
> 
> Timeline for Sony and Panny is like this, I think.
> 
> Year Sony Panny
> 2015 x500 x70
> 2014 x200 x60
> 2013 x100 x30
> 2012 x90 x20
> 2011 x80 x10
> 2010 x70 x00
> 
> If you go back too far, the streaming apps are horrendous or non-existent, like on the 70 series, for example.
> 
> What exactly do you mean by "best". Obviously, the top of the line would be it, but do you need all the features in the top of the line? For example, I don't need 3D or 4K or wifi, so the lowest end model typically does everything I need. The 790 is nice, but it's streaming apps kind of suck, it has dual HDMI which very few people need and it's the size and weight of a small car. I sold my 790 a couple of weeks after I got it simply because it was way more than I needed.


thanks again for answrring one of my post...

When I say BEST of course that varies for needs but i guess I mean best performance to dollar spent machine. I want as much in it as possible for the least amount . you know how i feel about these new ones already...so I like to look back a little.

the x20 panny interest me for the uniphier chip. I dont know that it matters but it has me curious.


----------



## mdavej

gentlejax said:


> thanks again for answrring one of my post...
> 
> When I say BEST of course that varies for needs but i guess I mean best performance to dollar spent machine. I want as much in it as possible for the least amount . you know how i feel about these new ones already...so I like to look back a little.
> 
> the x20 panny interest me for the uniphier chip. I dont know that it matters but it has me curious.


I wouldn't go back any farther than that. The x10 Panny had major Netflix issues. And all Pannys to this day can't stream files worth a darn. Depends on what you want to do with them. If you only care about disc playback, then any player will do. The old uniphier didn't impress me all that much. For the record, I've had Sony 300, 350?, 370, 590, 790, 1100 and 5200, and the x10, x20 and x30 Panny among others, all used of course, except the really early ones. I upgraded every year or two until I got my first Roku. All of my players exept one, my 1100, have been sold or given away.

If I were buying today, I'd try to score a current or x200 Sony for $40 or less. Unlike you, I can't really tolerate old players due to their slowness and outdated apps.


----------



## gentlejax

Actually I am considering dumping cable all together but not sure the best option is. 

I'm looking into some type of streaming device but then one of these New Sony might actually be best for going cable / dish-less

These are my first Panasonic's. I've only used Netflix app wise. No problem.


----------



## mdavej

gentlejax said:


> Actually I am considering dumping cable all together but not sure the best option is.
> 
> I'm looking into some type of streaming device but then one of these New Sony might actually be best for going cable / dish-less
> 
> These are my first Panasonic's. I've only used Netflix app wise. No problem.


If you're dumping cable, you need a real streamer like Roku. Sony has some major apps missing, like HBO, Sling, Comedy Central, etc. Panny has even less.


----------



## BillP

rdscuba said:


> Any recommendations for ad 3D BD/DVD to take the place of my PS4 as primary for BD and 3D BD playback? I understand that the PS4 seems to be everyones last choice of BD/DVD these days. I want something that will allow my X2000 to do its thing with the audo - DTS HD and Dolby HD.
> 
> 
> 
> Panasonic GT50
> Denon AVR-X2000
> NHT Super Zero 2.1 speakers
> PS4
> HD DVR
> (immediate future) Roku 3
> 
> Thanks much.


Sony and Panasonic are the most popular here (with good reason) for mainstream players. Oppo if you want the "best" at a higher price point (you don't state a budget). Check out their lines.


----------



## Lils Roro

ayrshiredude said:


> Hi
> 
> I currently have a Samsung BD-D5500 player which, while ok, is nothing special. My TV, a Samsung PS51D6900, is great for Picture Quality but lagging behind in its Smart Features now. The TV for example does not have netflix and I find the DNLA pretty slow and awkward to use. I have a large number of HD video files on my PC which is currenly connected to the TV by Ethernet Cable. I havelable tried to connect the BL player but it does not seem to see my PC for some reason.
> 
> Was thinking about a new BL player, something much faster, with Disk Load up, navigation and DNLA use. Something with up to date Smart features.
> 
> Any ideas what would be a good player? I am not looking to spend any more than about £100
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I think the streaming capabilities of any BD player you find will be inferior to the new Roku 2 or Roku 3, both in terms of speed and available apps. They have a DLNA enabled media player, or you can use its Plex app.


----------



## ayrshiredude

Does the Roku have DLNA support?


----------



## mdavej

ayrshiredude said:


> Does the Roku have DLNA support?


Not exactly, but you can use Plex and Emby, among others, to stream certain video files. For streaming apps, Roku is great. For DLNA, not so much. BD players and other streaming boxes like WD are better at that kind of thing.


----------



## ayrshiredude

I specifically want DNLA support as thats my primary playback source


----------



## 6SpeedTA95

*Panasonic BDT460 or Sony S7200???*

Ok guys, I was close to getting a new BD player 6 or 7 mos ago but due to some unforeseen events in the family I just never got around to it. My wife is commenting constantly on how long it takes our old Panasonic to load discs and it is getting rather noisy. 

Audio quality both in movies and CD's is important to me. My older Panasonic is doing PCM to my receiver since my receiver doesn't technically do the HD codecs (Yamaha V1700). They both seem to be well respected with regard to audio. Any thoughts or comments on that? They are both wifi equipped and are highly rated on various home theater sites but they are not ever compared that I can find. I would really welcome any thoughts or comments. 

Also how are the build quality on these two? My current Panasonic has lasted 7 years which is an impressive run in my mind. 

If there's a better option out there for $200-$250 I'd be happy to look at those as well. I'll likely order something today or tomorrow or go by my local Best Buy and pick it up. If there are new models a few weeks away I could always wait if there's something worth waiting on, otherwise I'll take advantage of the deep discounts available on these two.


----------



## mdavej

Go for the Panny. I'm pretty sure it decodes HD audio, but Sony does not. If you had a newer AVR, I'd recommend the Sony as it has far more capabilities.


----------



## 6SpeedTA95

mdavej said:


> Go for the Panny. I'm pretty sure it decodes HD audio, but Sony does not. If you had a newer AVR, I'd recommend the Sony as it has far more capabilities.


So using the PCM option for HDMI output won't work for the decoding? The Sony had a bunch of additional features as you mentioned...makes me want to consider it simply because if I upgrade my receiver next year I'll be able to take advantage of them...also love the SACD option for 2 ch music listening...hmmm


----------



## mdavej

6SpeedTA95 said:


> So using the PCM option for HDMI output won't work for the decoding? The Sony had a bunch of additional features as you mentioned...makes me want to consider it simply because if I upgrade my receiver next year I'll be able to take advantage of them...also love the SACD option for 2 ch music listening...hmmm


Sony decodes to 2 ch over PCM. Panny would decode full 7.1 or whatever the track is. If you can live with 2 ch until you upgrade your AVR, definitely go for the Sony.


----------



## 6SpeedTA95

mdavej said:


> Sony decodes to 2 ch over PCM. Panny would decode full 7.1 or whatever the track is. If you can live with 2 ch until you upgrade your AVR, definitely go for the Sony.


So I had actually just gotten home with the Sony when I published my last reply. I got it all hooked up, popped in True Detectives on bluray and I'm doing PCM, it is definitely decoding in multi channel, not just 2 channel. Perhaps they slipped in a firmware update or maybe it's disc/codec specific?


----------



## mdavej

6SpeedTA95 said:


> So I had actually just gotten home with the Sony when I published my last reply. I got it all hooked up, popped in True Detectives on bluray and I'm doing PCM, it is definitely decoding in multi channel, not just 2 channel. Perhaps they slipped in a firmware update or maybe it's disc/codec specific?


Specs below say Dolby HD is only 2 ch, but DTS MA is fully decoded. So what you get depends what tracks are on the disc.

https://docs.sony.com/release/specs/BDPS7200_mksp.pdf

When I was in your situation, I just bitstreamed and got the lossy 5.1 tracks. Sounded about the same as lossless, but at least I got 5.1.


----------



## 6SpeedTA95

mdavej said:


> Specs below say Dolby HD is only 2 ch, but DTS MA is fully decoded. So what you get depends what tracks are on the disc.
> 
> https://docs.sony.com/release/specs/BDPS7200_mksp.pdf
> 
> When I was in your situation, I just bitstreamed and got the lossy 5.1 tracks. Sounded about the same as lossless, but at least I got 5.1.


Thank you, you have been a big help. I'll go to bitstream when I need to, the SQ won't be quite as good but I'd find it more enjoyable than 2CH I think.


----------



## pottscb

My Sony S790 is on the blink...the display status "OPENY" and the unit is unresponsive (yes, openy!). I do not have a 4K TV so will not be an early adopter of 4K Blu-ray but, I don't want to spend a baby fortune this close to a new technology coming out. I have a Marantz 6006, Panny plasma and JVC RS4910 so 2 HDMIs is optimal (so I can go straight to the pj with the player) but not 100% necessary as the 6006 has two HDMI outs. It seems like nobody but Oppo is making current players with 2 HDMIs...is that right? Also, I'm using streaming more and more so Netflix and Amazon apps are a must (currently using Apple TV but want to ditch as my units getting buggy). I rarely use the player for CDs thought it would be nice to get one with a good transport (in fact I'd rather buy a used higher quality unit than a new $40 throw away). I've had Pioneer units (SC-06?9?) and they were slow and buggy, will never go back. Do the players like Oppo have more memory to run Netflix any smoother or not?

Any suggestions are appreciated. Budget is $200.


----------



## hernanu

pottscb said:


> My Sony S790 is on the blink...the display status "OPENY" and the unit is unresponsive (yes, openy!). I do not have a 4K TV so will not be an early adopter of 4K Blu-ray but, I don't want to spend a baby fortune this close to a new technology coming out. I have a Marantz 6006, Panny plasma and JVC RS4910 so 2 HDMIs is optimal (so I can go straight to the pj with the player) but not 100% necessary as the 6006 has two HDMI outs. It seems like nobody but Oppo is making current players with 2 HDMIs...is that right? Also, I'm using streaming more and more so Netflix and Amazon apps are a must (currently using Apple TV but want to ditch as my units getting buggy). I rarely use the player for CDs thought it would be nice to get one with a good transport (in fact I'd rather buy a used higher quality unit than a new $40 throw away). I've had Pioneer units (SC-06?9?) and they were slow and buggy, will never go back. Do the players like Oppo have more memory to run Netflix any smoother or not?
> 
> Any suggestions are appreciated. Budget is $200.


The Oppo is out, since it's 500 for the 103 and 600 for the 103D. 

Used is about the same, older models are still over the 300 mark. 

I'd go with a current Sony, bitstream to the Marantz since it does DTS-HD-MA and TrueHD decoding. 

In my opinion, 4K bluray won't be fully cooked (enough titles, good players) until the end of 2016.


----------



## mdavej

^^^
Is there a current Sony with dual HDMI? I think there is a current Panasonic with dual HDMI.

Not sure why the OP can't actually use the output of Marantz to the projector though  Dual HDMI is usually for legacy 3D AVR issues, which the OP doesn't have.

I also don't understand how someone can spend $5k on a projector and $1.2k on a receiver, yet can only budget $200 for a component.

I've had many of my $40 players for many years. Some have outlasted my far more expensive players. Not sure what makes them "throw away".


----------



## hernanu

mdavej said:


> ^^^
> Is there a current Sony with dual HDMI? I think there is a current Panasonic with dual HDMI.
> 
> Not sure why the OP can't actually use the output of Marantz to the projector though  Dual HDMI is usually for legacy 3D AVR issues, which the OP doesn't have.
> 
> I also don't understand how someone can spend $5k on a projector and $1.2k on a receiver, yet can only budget $200 for a component.
> 
> I've had many of my $40 players for many years. Some have outlasted my far more expensive players. Not sure what makes them "throw away".


No Sony dual HDMI players, but since he mentioned the Marantz, the Sony feeding into it seems like the low impact way to go. 

If it were me, I'd get an Oppo 103D, enjoy it for two years, sell it, use the proceeds for the next player. But that's me.


----------



## howietawny

*replacing 8+ year old system!*

Hey all,
We had to get a new pj and now need a new bd player - our current one is component out only.
Thanks for your suggestions! I have read through the recent pages, and haven't settled on anything/ found the right fit.

REQUIREMENTS:
AUDIO
One of the following outs: optical • digital coax • 5.1 analog
ability to play audio discs w/o external screen/ projector for navigation
VIDEO
decent streaming interface, primarily Amazon (and possibly Netflix and others in the future)
(we just got fast internet, and I'm not sure I'll LOVE streaming on the big screen, but it's worth checking out)

WANTS (NOT NEEDS):
3d capability (disc and streaming)


----------



## paulmenezes

I recommend everyone stay the hell away from LG products.

Doesnt seem to be an issue here though.


----------



## venkat_83

*Recommendations on Blu-Ray player with two HDMI outputs*

I have started my journey to land into the HD home theater world a couple of weeks back and I am currently exploring the options available. So, here I am seeking your recommendations on a good Blu-Ray player.

Usually I do not upgrade my AV components for many years unless there are compelling reasons. Having said that, following are my requirements.

Must have features:
1) 3D playback
2) 4K up-scaling of video from all sources and 2 HDMI outputs
3) Analog audio output
4) Dolby-TrueHD and DTS-HDMA decoding
5) Support for at least 1TB external HDD and playback of all popular file formats [I basically watch downloaded content]
6) Budget max INR 20K

On paper, Samsung's BD-F7500 looks good fit for my needs. But I am not sure if there are any competitors and also I am little worried about the following statements in the user manual of BD-F7500.

- Your player will not play content that has been recorded on a DVD-R at a bit-rate that exceeds 10 Mbps.
- Your player will not play content that has been recorded on a BD-R or USB device at a bit rate that exceeds 25 Mbps

For DVDs 10mbps might be ok but for BDs a max of 25Mbps bit rate is good enough? Can someone shed some light on this?

Also, all BD-F7500 owners, please tell me your experiences with it.

Thanks,
Venkat


----------



## KillerQ

*Best bluray player with 24p streaming (Netflix) ability... Region free as well.*

Hey All, 

I currently have a Sony bd5200 region free bluray player (hard-modded from MULTISYSTEM ELECTRONICS) from Amazon and I love it. 

I'm looking to get another one, but prefer the Samsung interface - and was thinking about the Samsung h5900 region free player. 

I heaven read pieces on the forum here-and-there about the 5900 supporting 24p streaming - as shown in the attached screenshot (Although you may have to enable the feature everytime you start Netflix, which I can deal with). 

Can anyone confirm this? Also, from the major brand region free bluray players currently available on amazon, does anyone know of any others that will stream Netflix in 24p?

Im looking to stick around the $225 price range. 

Thanks a ton in advance!


----------



## BillP

venkat_83 and KillerQ, many here stay away from Samsung due to poor reliability and even worse customer service. I would stick with Oppo, Sony, or Panasonic. venkat_83, all Oppos have dual HDMI output and analog audio. Check the Sony and Panny website to see which models have those features


----------



## KillerQ

BillP said:


> venkat_83 and KillerQ, many here stay away from Samsung due to poor reliability and even worse customer service. I would stick with Oppo, Sony, or Panasonic. venkat_83, all Oppos have dual HDMI output and analog audio. Check the Sony and Panny website to see which models have those features


Thanks..... Here are my choices... Any of these have 24p for Netflix? 


www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s?k=Region+free+blu-ray+player+


----------



## venkat_83

Thanks BillP.
What's your take on Sony BDP-S790 and Pioneer BDP-450? Basically I am looking for a blu-ray player under $250.


----------



## BillP

Both are fine players. I believe both are old models, so you should be able to pick them up cheap.


----------



## punksterz626

Looking for a bluray player that have the following qualities. So far i only have confirmation that Oppo 103 meet these criterias. Hoping to hear other suggestions as well.

1. Dual HDMI output
2. Able to play ripped Atmos MKV files via usb
3. Plex App

thank you


----------



## ToonMasterTim

I often read that many here dissuade others from purchasing Samsung BD players, but I have a Samsung F5700 that I really like, and I have had Sony, Panasonic and a PS3. The Samsung starts up quickly. It has a more preferable interface than what I have experienced with other BD players (Sony and Panasonic). And it has played every disc I have put in it so far. Now, that is not to say that my experience speaks to the total quality of their products, but I would suggest considering them. The F5700 is a 2013 player, yet it has the newer Netflix UI. The interface lags a bit, but it starts up in HD quality instantly or soon after starting a Netflix stream. The remote is backlit, too, but I know that the newer model, the J5700, lacks that feature. Just PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## BillP

ToonMasterTim, I certainly agree that Samsung products such as their BluRay players have nice features. And their displays have nice PQ. But IMO their reliability and customer service are not as good as other companies. Of course any specific Samsung product could last may years, and any Panny or Sony could break. But if you are playing the odds.....


----------



## 2pacalypsenow

I have a Sony x930c with a Marantz Sr7009 and a combination of klipsch KF-28 for the fronts Kc-25 center R15 fort he Sorround back and Rb 61 II for sides i also have the onkio atmos speakers .

Would a UD7007 give me any benefit in terms of PQ and AQ i can get one for $400 and was wondering if it would be worth it to use it instead of my Ps3 and BD player


----------



## hernanu

2pacalypsenow said:


> I have a Sony x930c with a Marantz Sr7009 and a combination of klipsch KF-28 for the fronts Kc-25 center R15 fort he Sorround back and Rb 61 II for sides i also have the onkio atmos speakers .
> 
> Would a UD7007 give me any benefit in terms of PQ and AQ i can get one for $400 and was wondering if it would be worth it to use it instead of my Ps3 and BD player


How would you use it? watch mostly bluray, do you use SACD or DVD-Audio, what do you like to stream... 

What percentage movies / music?


----------



## 2pacalypsenow

hernanu said:


> 2pacalypsenow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Sony x930c with a Marantz Sr7009 and a combination of klipsch KF-28 for the fronts Kc-25 center R15 fort he Sorround back and Rb 61 II for sides i also have the onkio atmos speakers .
> 
> Would a UD7007 give me any benefit in terms of PQ and AQ i can get one for $400 and was wondering if it would be worth it to use it instead of my Ps3 and BD player
> 
> 
> 
> How would you use it? watch mostly bluray, do you use SACD or DVD-Audio, what do you like to stream...
> 
> What percentage movies / music?
Click to expand...

Strictly Blu Rays


----------



## sickkent

What blu-ray player do you all use and recommend with the Samsung F8500? 

I don't care about any smart features or 3D. Purely a picture quality thing.

I tried playing Thor on my Xbox One and holy **** did it look bad. I'm not sure why it is so bad.

So I pulled my Sony BDP-S360 from my bedroom, which is an old player from 2009, and it looks good again, like I would expect it to. 

Is this player fine from a PQ perspective? Or is there another one you would recommend? I've had this player since 2009.


----------



## BillP

sickkent said:


> What blu-ray player do you all use and recommend with the Samsung F8500?
> 
> I don't care about any smart features or 3D. Purely a picture quality thing.
> 
> I tried playing Thor on my Xbox One and holy **** did it look bad. I'm not sure why it is so bad.
> 
> So I pulled my Sony BDP-S360 from my bedroom, which is an old player from 2009, and it looks good again, like I would expect it to.
> 
> Is this player fine from a PQ perspective? Or is there another one you would recommend? I've had this player since 2009.


PQ with all BluRay players will be pretty much the same over HDMI. If you don't need extra features, the old Sony is fine. You may want to check that you have the latest firmware.


----------



## hernanu

2pacalypsenow said:


> I have a Sony x930c with a Marantz Sr7009 and a combination of klipsch KF-28 for the fronts Kc-25 center R15 fort he Sorround back and Rb 61 II for sides i also have the onkio atmos speakers .
> 
> Would a UD7007 give me any benefit in terms of PQ and AQ i can get one for $400 and was wondering if it would be worth it to use it instead of my Ps3 and BD player





hernanu said:


> How would you use it? watch mostly bluray, do you use SACD or DVD-Audio, what do you like to stream...
> 
> What percentage movies / music?





2pacalypsenow said:


> Strictly Blu Rays


Depends on what your bluray player can do. If either it or the PS3 can bitstream Dolby TrueHD, then you have Atmos support. If you want a more modern player, a less expensive player that can bitstream to your receiver, that will work well. 

So stay with what you have and let the display upscale to 4K. Otherwise, looks like you're good. No need for a universal player like the UD7007. Save your money for a 4K bluray player, if you want to drop 400+ ... and then look Oppo (IMO).


----------



## 2pacalypsenow

hernanu said:


> Depends on what your bluray player can do. If either it or the PS3 can bitstream Dolby TrueHD, then you have Atmos support. If you want a more modern player, a less expensive player that can bitstream to your receiver, that will work well.
> 
> So stay with what you have and let the display upscale to 4K. Otherwise, looks like you're good. No need for a universal player like the UD7007. Save your money for a 4K bluray player, if you want to drop 400+ ... and then look Oppo (IMO).


cool thanks for the info i will just wait on the 4k players


----------



## DeePDiSHeD

2pacalypsenow said:


> cool thanks for the info i will just wait on the 4k players


 I'm in the same boat. I think my PS3 will hold me over till the 4k players come out.


----------



## orcrone

I own a Samsung BD-H5900 Bluray player. I have an opportunity to purchase an Oppo 103 for $350. I don't own any SACD discs but thought I might purchase some if I had a universal player. For the most part I use the player to watch movies. I have all my CDs ripped onto my computer and stream them from there. Should I consider this or just stick with my current player?


----------



## BillP

orcrone said:


> I own a Samsung BD-H5900 Bluray player. I have an opportunity to purchase an Oppo 103 for $350. I don't own any SACD discs but thought I might purchase some if I had a universal player. For the most part I use the player to watch movies. I have all my CDs ripped onto my computer and stream them from there. Should I consider this or just stick with my current player?


You won't see any difference for BluRay movies. Maybe a slight improvement in upscaled DVDs. So the main "upgrade" would be for SACDs, as you state. IMO, the Oppo has greater reliability and the company has better customer service (although if you're buying it used, I'm not sure the warranty policy).


----------



## orcrone

BillP said:


> You won't see any difference for BluRay movies. Maybe a slight improvement in upscaled DVDs. So the main "upgrade" would be for SACDs, as you state. IMO, the Oppo has greater reliability and the company has better customer service (although if you're buying it used, I'm not sure the warranty policy).


Unfortunately there's no warranty on resales.


----------



## BillP

orcrone, it comes down to whether you think you want to get into SACDs. If not, I would just keep your fairly new player.


----------



## orcrone

Good advice. I should probably hear an SACD prior to purchasing a player.


----------



## khyron

*OPPO 981HD just died, strongly dislike my PS3, thoughts on replacement?*

Greetings fellow theater geeks! I could really use some advice and this seemed like a great place to start...

My trusty loyal upscaling DVD player just died after many years and hundreds upon hundreds of hours of use. I'm not sad, I'm just curious as to what to do next. I can repair it for $49 + shipping, but I could also just buy a BD player and ditch my PS3 which I have always disliked and only have because long ago when I bought it, it was the best BD device that made sense for us. We don't own any games for it anymore.

So what I'm wondering is, does a BD player exist (on any budget less than buying two units) that will deliver an experience that is at least equivalent to my old OPPO DVD player for DVD and equivalent or better BD playback than a slim PS3?

My dream team wish list of features include:
- excellent to optimal upscaled DVD playback quality
- optimal BD playback quality
- only HDMI inputs needed (display devices are a Samsung LED HDTV and a Panasonic AE8000U)
- fastest possible boot time, and fastest possible trailer skipping and menu loading
- regionless playback of both DVD and BD in case I want to buy some weird title

Features I do not need or care about include:
- smart apps, streaming services, or file playback (we have an HTPC)
- SACD or other odd formats, only need DVD and BD playback
- any sort of display sharing or network streaming
- any sort of 4K readiness or upscaling beyond 1080p
- any sort of frame interpolation or anything else not native to the source

Based on these criteria, what do you guys think I should research further? Should I be trying to accomplish this with one device, or two?

I would like to keep the total budget under $500, and I do not care at all about the physical appearance of units because all my stuff is in a ventilated closet, out of sight. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## hernanu

khyron said:


> Greetings fellow theater geeks! I could really use some advice and this seemed like a great place to start...
> 
> My trusty loyal upscaling DVD player just died after many years and hundreds upon hundreds of hours of use. I'm not sad, I'm just curious as to what to do next. I can repair it for $49 + shipping, but I could also just buy a BD player and ditch my PS3 which I have always disliked and only have because long ago when I bought it, it was the best BD device that made sense for us. We don't own any games for it anymore.
> 
> So what I'm wondering is, does a BD player exist (on any budget less than buying two units) that will deliver an experience that is at least equivalent to my old OPPO DVD player for DVD and equivalent or better BD playback than a slim PS3?
> 
> My dream team wish list of features include:
> - excellent to optimal upscaled DVD playback quality
> - optimal BD playback quality
> - only HDMI inputs needed (display devices are a Samsung LED HDTV and a Panasonic AE8000U)
> - fastest possible boot time, and fastest possible trailer skipping and menu loading
> - regionless playback of both DVD and BD in case I want to buy some weird title
> 
> Features I do not need or care about include:
> - smart apps, streaming services, or file playback (we have an HTPC)
> - SACD or other odd formats, only need DVD and BD playback
> - any sort of display sharing or network streaming
> - any sort of 4K readiness or upscaling beyond 1080p
> - any sort of frame interpolation or anything else not native to the source
> 
> Based on these criteria, what do you guys think I should research further? Should I be trying to accomplish this with one device, or two?
> 
> I would like to keep the total budget under $500, and I do not care at all about the physical appearance of units because all my stuff is in a ventilated closet, out of sight. Thanks for your feedback!


If you have an HTPC, why not just buy a bluray drive and be done with it? 

The 4K, streaming, etc, etc.. you won't be able to avoid and won't get a lower price if you could. They are commodities now. 

As to DVD, the best at it (as you know) are Oppos. If you want the best, that is what is best. If I were you, I'd just get a bluray drive for the HTPC and fix the Oppo, ditch the PS3.


----------



## BillP

Or get an Oppo 103D.


----------



## khyron

hernanu said:


> If you have an HTPC, why not just buy a bluray drive and be done with it?
> 
> The 4K, streaming, etc, etc.. you won't be able to avoid and won't get a lower price if you could. They are commodities now.
> 
> As to DVD, the best at it (as you know) are Oppos. If you want the best, that is what is best. If I were you, I'd just get a bluray drive for the HTPC and fix the Oppo, ditch the PS3.


I have a BD-RW drive, but I haven't seen any BD video playback software for OS X that's impressed me yet. By all means let me know if there's something amazing. I really want fast load times and a nice UX experience though, and mostly I use the HTPC for web browsing and as a PLEX client (and also a server, it's handy like that). I mostly just use my drive for ripping and burning.

I'm kind of wondering if what I want is to just have an OPPO BD player, but there are five models and I don't know anything about them (yet).


----------



## khyron

BillP said:


> Or get an Oppo 103D.


Bill can you educate me a bit on the OPPO players and how they differ? For example, what's so special about "Darbee" editions that warrant them being so much more expensive? I could see myself buying a BDP-103 for $500, but all the other options are even more expensive than that and I don't clearly understand what sets them apart.


----------



## BillP

The 103 is $500 and the 103D is $600. Darbee is a video processor. Some people like it, and some don't. I have no experience with it and so cannot comment (I bought the 105 before the 105D existed). I believe all stand-alone Darbee units are more than $100, so it's actually a bargain (if you want the Darbee).


----------



## hernanu

khyron said:


> I have a BD-RW drive, but I haven't seen any BD video playback software for OS X that's impressed me yet. By all means let me know if there's something amazing. I really want fast load times and a nice UX experience though, and mostly I use the HTPC for web browsing and as a PLEX client (and also a server, it's handy like that). I mostly just use my drive for ripping and burning.
> 
> I'm kind of wondering if what I want is to just have an OPPO BD player, but there are five models and I don't know anything about them (yet).


I have a 103D, which is the Oppo bluray player, with the Darbee technology embedded within it. That's probably the model you want if you're going to go with an Oppo bluray player. 

The new models: 


103 - The vanilla 10X version, it is excellent with DVDs and BD's as well as CDs, etc. (500)
The 103D which is all the 103 is, but changes the graphics processor for one that is more powerful and also includes the Darbee enhancements (600)
the 105 - all of the capabilities of the 103 model, plus an excellent analog capability for those of us that don't use HDMI for audio connections. It also has an excellent headphone amp. (about 1000)
the 105D, which is all of the 105 plus the better graphical processor and the Darbee processing, as well as other audiophile pluses, like direct USB PC to Oppo audio, bypassing your sound card and letting the Oppo interpret your computer audio. (about 1200)

The Oppos have a huge list of capabilities. Given that you want HDMI only, I'd go with a 103D (as Bill noted) if you're going with anything. Unless you want to try the USB connection between your PC and the Oppo. 

The extra you pay for the 105X's is for the analog section. If you're only interested in HDMI (like me), the 103D is more than enough.

All of them act as video and audio processors, so they have HDMI inputs that you can use for your other sources (like your HTPC) to process the video and audio. I use mine to clean up Comcast's cable signal.


----------



## van_helsing_80

*help for Blu-ray player*

My setup goes this way

=TV
composite-----digital cable
component
HDMi
HDMi
Coaxial composite audio
3.5mm jack (stereo output)-----philips htd5510

=Philips HTD5510
Digital Optical
HDMi ARC
Coaxial composite audio-----TV

=digital cable
composite-----TV

As neither my TV nor my Audio system plays multiple variety of formats, I am thinking to buy a blu-ray player which will fill the gap for multiple codec support and will enable 5.1 channel support.

Now given the connectors I have, I have a question

Can I have a blu-ray player with two HDMi

so that I can give
video to my TV via HDMi
5.1 audio to my HT via HDMi

is it possible?

because Philips HTD5510 doesn't have any way to grab 5.1 except for the HDMi ARC connector!


----------



## Lils Roro

van_helsing_80 said:


> My setup goes this way
> 
> =TV
> composite-----digital cable
> component
> HDMi
> HDMi
> Coaxial composite audio
> 3.5mm jack (stereo output)-----philips htd5510
> 
> =Philips HTD5510
> Digital Optical
> HDMi ARC
> Coaxial composite audio-----TV
> 
> =digital cable
> composite-----TV
> 
> As neither my TV nor my Audio system plays multiple variety of formats, I am thinking to buy a blu-ray player which will fill the gap for multiple codec support and will enable 5.1 channel support.
> 
> Now given the connectors I have, I have a question
> 
> Can I have a blu-ray player with two HDMi
> 
> so that I can give
> video to my TV via HDMi
> 5.1 audio to my HT via HDMi
> 
> is it possible?
> 
> because Philips HTD5510 doesn't have any way to grab 5.1 except for the HDMi ARC connector!


Since your HT appears to have no HDMI in, how do you propose to connect it to a BD player?


----------



## Gary147852

khyron said:


> I have a BD-RW drive, but I haven't seen any BD video playback software for OS X that's impressed me yet. By all means let me know if there's something amazing. I really want fast load times and a nice UX experience though, and mostly I use the HTPC for web browsing and as a PLEX client (and also a server, it's handy like that). I mostly just use my drive for ripping and burning.
> 
> I'm kind of wondering if what I want is to just have an OPPO BD player, but there are five models and I don't know anything about them (yet).


Cyber link power dvd is probably as good as it gets.

Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still 👎

Vizio M501d-A2R(Calibrated), LG BD-330, Pioneer VSX-524-K, Custom DIY LCR Mains, DIY Sub ( Kicker 10c124, 2.25 ft3, 19 hz tune, powered by xm-sd46x(using only rear channel in bridge mode, 150watts), powered by 400w atx power supply.) Work in progress


----------



## van_helsing_80

Lils Roro said:


> Since your HT appears to have no HDMI in, how do you propose to connect it to a BD player?




My HT has HDMi ARC out written behind, as it also has a DVD player embedded with the amplifier. The problem is that it won't play multiple codecs.

I was thinking that a Blu-ray player might split audio and video over HDMi and give my HT audio only...


----------



## alkemyst

*Is the Sony BDP-S6500 the best around $100?*

I am looking at the Samsung BD-J7500 and the Sony BDP-S6500. I like the former has 7.1 output, but the receivers I am looking at (~$350) do not have multi-channel input.

That said with the recent expansion of HDMI, perhaps analog multi-channel is not so needed. I am just entering the HDMI world, I have only had coaxial and optical audio in the past. My Xfinity X1 is connected via HDMI to my LCD, but the audio ran through my old receiver via optical.

The Sony has an option for Playstation 3 games and I think that will be a hit with the kids. That said it would probably be cheaper to just buy a PS3 super slim...but I don't know how feature-set rich that is. The Sony is $129 and the dual-shock controller needed is about $50, the subscription is $15 a month if you buy 3 months at a time. The PS3 would allow more than one person to play at a time. However; this is a minor priority.

I am looking for the best visuals, fast loading and deep internet content.

I plan to match it up with a Yamaha HTR-7065 (still debating a few other AVR's in the $300-450 range via Accessories4Less). I have owned an RX-V1050 and then an HTR-5960 and have been very happy with them. I think there was another Yamaha between those two as well.

I had the Sony BDP-S590 and it worked well.

I lost most of my gear in a lightning hit and need to replace.

Å


----------



## Lils Roro

van_helsing_80 said:


> My HT has HDMi ARC out written behind, as it also has a DVD player embedded with the amplifier. The problem is that it won't play multiple codecs.
> 
> I was thinking that a Blu-ray player might split audio and video over HDMi and give my HT audio only...


Even if your HDMI ARC idea worked, the audio signal would be no better than what you would get through a digital audio cable. Neither can handle HD Audio like Dolby Digital TrueHD or DTS Master audio, but both can handle basic 5.1 audio. So I would suggest getting a BD player that has an HDMI out for your TV and a digital audio out for your HT system. Several BD players will have this functionality and will decode all the popular audio formats.

If your HT system can not decode DTS audio (it doesn't mention DTS in its specs), then you will want a BD player that will decode DTS audio into either lpcm 5.1 audio or Dolby Digital 5.1 audio. Look at the BD player specs to make sure it can do this.


----------



## van_helsing_80

Lils Roro said:


> Even if your HDMI ARC idea worked, the audio signal would be no better than what you would get through a digital audio cable. Neither can handle HD Audio like Dolby Digital TrueHD or DTS Master audio, but both can handle basic 5.1 audio. So I would suggest getting a BD player that has an HDMI out for your TV and a digital audio out for your HT system. Several BD players will have this functionality and will decode all the popular audio formats.
> 
> If your HT system can not decode DTS audio (it doesn't mention DTS in its specs), then you will want a BD player that will decode DTS audio into either lpcm 5.1 audio or Dolby Digital 5.1 audio. Look at the BD player specs to make sure it can do this.




yes, my HT is only DD 5.1, and doesn't support DTS or DTHD

so I was aware of the need for these tech to be supported in my next buy

The only thing is that I need some assurance on the Audio Video split through 2 HDMis, 1 for TV & the other for HT


----------



## window2000bug

*Need Blue-Ray and Netflix/Amazong Prime player.*

I am looking for a the following:
1. 3D capable Blue Ray 
2. Amazon Prime Netflix Player
3. Optical Audio out
4. HDMI out
5. Wifi

I have an old receiver and looking at buying a BenQ w1070 projector. So I need a way to split the sound from the video and want to have the optical audio go into the receiver and the hdmi go into the projector. If IIRC, my PS3 can do this.

Maybe I should just get a used PS3 from gamestop?


----------



## SilverStare11

I've been searching for a Blu-Ray player that can handle playback of .m2ts files via a USB-connected external drive. The .m2ts files were created by my Panasonic HD video camera; they were captured at 1080p/60fps. 

I have tried several models from several brands, including Panasonic, and I've yet to find success (Panasonic will play them, but their 460 unit fails to recognize the full content of my 2 TB drive due to some mysterious file/folder count limit error that even their support team is unable to explain).

The problem is that even product manuals lie (Samsung's J7500 claims to support .m2ts playback, but my testing proved otherwise). Consequently, I've been running back and forth from my local Best Buy, buying the next candidate, testing it at home, and disappointedly returning it a few days later.

The other requirement is an optical audio out port. I don't think any of Sony's models offer this anymore.

Suggestions are MUCH appreciated, as I have been researching and testing off and on for over a year. Thanks!!!


----------



## wmcclain

SilverStare11 said:


> I've been searching for a Blu-Ray player that can handle playback of .m2ts files via a USB-connected external drive. The .m2ts files were created by my Panasonic HD video camera; they were captured at 1080p/60fps.


Do you have a price ceiling? The OPPOs do, but start at $499 new.

We had a thread long ago on test results for 60fps AVCHD samples. I suspect that a player that played those would do the m2ts files as well.

Sorry I don't have a link. Did he call it "Full HD"?

-Bill


----------



## SilverStare11

wmcclain said:


> Do you have a price ceiling? The OPPOs do, but start at $499 new.
> 
> We had a thread long ago on test results for 60fps AVCHD samples. I suspect that a player that played those would do the m2ts files as well.
> 
> Sorry I don't have a link. Did he call it "Full HD"?
> 
> -Bill


I think I'm going to pick up the Pioneer BDP-80FD today and give it a try. It's $300, which is considerably less than the new OPPOs. If it doesn't do the trick, I'll keep searching. Maybe I'll go with a DUNE unit, although I'd prefer to have the Blu-Ray player and media player all-in-one. It's just tough to justify paying $499 for an OPPO when I only *need* it for m2ts files.

I'll try to track down that 60fps AVCHD thread later today; maybe someone mentioned a more affordable alternative.


----------



## wmcclain

SilverStare11 said:


> I'll try to track down that 60fps AVCHD thread later today; maybe someone mentioned a more affordable alternative.


This is the thread I remembered; it's 5 years old: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-blu-ray-players/1286430-1080p60-1080p50-playback.html

-Bill


----------



## SilverStare11

Thanks. And I just realized that the Pioneer BDP-80FD doesn't have an optical out, so that one's a no-go.


----------



## Lils Roro

SilverStare11 said:


> Thanks. And I just realized that the Pioneer BDP-80FD doesn't have an optical out, so that one's a no-go.


I'm pretty sure my WD TV Live media player has played 1080p 60fps AVCHD in a .m2ts file, even though the specs said 24fps is the max it can handle at 1080p. Mine is the older model on Amazon. If I had it unboxed & setup I would test it again.


----------



## mdavej

SilverStare11 said:


> Thanks. And I just realized that the Pioneer BDP-80FD doesn't have an optical out, so that one's a no-go.


Doesn't matter. You can get a coax -> optical adapter for $12.


----------



## WiscoNYC

Looking for a recommendation in the sub $150 range to go with my BenQ HT1075 projector.

I've been reading a lot of reviews lately, and one thing I pretty much never find is a review of the 3D quality. Is this something that doesn't vary much machine to machine?

Looking for a player that does a good job with 3D and decent upscaling. As much as I'd like to spend more, it's not in the cards right now.


----------



## ejfriis

Hello, I'm looking for a *quiet * Blu-ray player to replace my PS3. I will be pairing it with an Epson 5030 120".

Would like to stay within the $100-$250 range.


Quiet
Good DVD upscaling, hopefully better than the PS3 (I'm still waiting on quite a few titles to be released on Blu-ray)
NO post-processing (I've been hearing of noise reduction filters applied on Samsung units)
WiFi (5G a bonus)
3D capable
For connections, I really only need HDMI output
HBO Go a bonus, but not required (can use Roku)
Subtitle shifting a bonus (at some point I'd like to implement a masking system)
PAL playback a bonus, but not required
Region free playback a bonus, but not required

I've been looking at either the Sony s6200 or s6500, but still doing research. What are some other players to look at?


----------



## skads_187

im currently using my ps3 to watch blurays, would the oppo bdp-103 be worth an upgrade in terms of PQ?


----------



## BillP

WiscoNYC and ejfriis, Sony and Panasonic are the most recommended brands here on the forum (outside of Oppo, which is above your price range). Depending on the specific features you want, check out their dedicated threads and their websites to choose which model is best for you. BluRay PQ is pretty much the same across all players, so if you go by the features you want and stick with either of these brands, you'll do well.


----------



## BillP

skads_187 said:


> im currently using my ps3 to watch blurays, would the oppo bdp-103 be worth an upgrade in terms of PQ?


No for BluRay PQ (all players are pretty much the same); likely yes for upscaled DVDs. Oppo will also be quieter with a better remote than your PS3.


----------



## skads_187

BillP said:


> No for BluRay PQ (all players are pretty much the same); likely yes for upscaled DVDs. Oppo will also be quieter with a better remote than your PS3.


cool thanks, i already own a oppo dvd player for my dvds and audio cd's, ill keep using my ps3 then for blurays


----------



## hernanu

skads_187 said:


> cool thanks, i already own a oppo dvd player for my dvds and audio cd's, ill keep using my ps3 then for blurays


Good move.


----------



## thewather.mc

So Im on the fence here, I'm in the hunt for a Sony bluray player connected to a Pioneer Elite SC-25 and a Panasonic 730p plasma. I will be purchasing a new UHD tv at some point but UHD bluray is a long way down the road so right now just looking for a better player for region freedom from World-Imports.

That being said I still dont think Id be too interested in 3D, 4k upscale, or apps. Wifi is probably a good idea but not needed becouse I can hardwire in. Also still on the fence about dual core processing.

So the question is is it even worth it to purchase the 6200 or should I spend a little less for say the 3200. Or would one of the 2015 units be worth the price.

Thanks for the help in advance, I'm having a really hard time with this decision. Ive purchased Samsung players before and was pretty unhappy with them, my best player to date is a Magnovox I bought on Black Friday like 7-8 yrs ago.


----------



## SilverStare11

After using optical for years, I completely forgot that my receiver has a coax input.

I wound up testing m2ts files with the Sony BPD-S7200 and the Pioneer BDP-80FD at my local Best Buy. Both units played them without any trouble. 

Wound up purchasing Sony's BDP-S6500, which was less than half the price of the other two units. It has played everything I've thrown at it, including m2ts files that were recorded at 1080p/60fps. Very surprising when you consider that the more expensive Panasonic and Samsung units I previously tested had trouble. I do wish that Samsung's J7500 had been up to the task, as it was a more attractive player with very nice features, including front display, video/audio delay to help with syncing, and dual-band wifi.


----------



## thewather.mc

thewather.mc said:


> So Im on the fence here, I'm in the hunt for a Sony bluray player connected to a Pioneer Elite SC-25 and a Panasonic 730p plasma. I will be purchasing a new UHD tv at some point but UHD bluray is a long way down the road so right now just looking for a better player for region freedom from World-Imports.
> 
> That being said I still dont think Id be too interested in 3D, 4k upscale, or apps. Wifi is probably a good idea but not needed becouse I can hardwire in. Also still on the fence about dual core processing.
> 
> So the question is is it even worth it to purchase the 6200 or should I spend a little less for say the 3200. Or would one of the 2015 units be worth the price.
> 
> Thanks for the help in advance, I'm having a really hard time with this decision. Ive purchased Samsung players before and was pretty unhappy with them, my best player to date is a Magnovox I bought on Black Friday like 7-8 yrs ago.


Anyone?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zarich

My old Pioneer DVD player has bit the dust.. or partially bit the dust. It stops playing sometimes in the middle of movies.. just freezes dead. Sometimes resetting brings it back, sometimes not. So time to replace. 
My question is this... right now my tv is a 720p plasma, but I will be upgrading that sometime soon. 

I do have a ps3 slim (one of the first 120g) I could just buy a $20 remote for. I use it for blu rays from time to time now, but I find navigating a big menu just to watch a dvd a bit annoying. 

I really want good quality playback on bluray and good quality playback and upscaling on DVD. Outside of that I don't care. 
I would like to stay around $100 or so.. a little more or less is fine. 

Suggestions on a box? or should I buy the ps3 a remote.


----------



## lovinthehd

Zarich said:


> I do have a ps3 slim (one of the first 120g) I could just buy a $20 remote for. I use it for blu rays from time to time now, but I find navigating a big menu just to watch a dvd a bit annoying.
> 
> 
> Suggestions on a box? or should I buy the ps3 a remote.


I'd just get a remote. You do know that you can set the slim so that as you put in a disc it will play it automatically, right?


----------



## Stereodude

So I'm back thinking over a Blu-Ray player again...

_Want:_

Reliable
Fast
Quiet
3D capable
HDMI output (don't need analog or decoding)

_Nice to have:_

Decent DVD playback

_Don't care about:_

Streaming, wifi, apps, or any other "smart" functionality

Based on my reading the last 6 months of posts in this thread I should be looking at Sony and Panasonic. Apparently Panasonic has the edge for DVD upscaling. The x30 Panasonic players have issues with seamless branching. So that means I should be looking at the BDT360 or BDT270?


----------



## gentlejax

Zarich said:


> My old Pioneer DVD player has bit the dust.. or partially bit the dust. It stops playing sometimes in the middle of movies.. just freezes dead. Sometimes resetting brings it back, sometimes not. So time to replace.
> My question is this... right now my tv is a 720p plasma, but I will be upgrading that sometime soon.
> 
> I do have a ps3 slim (one of the first 120g) I could just buy a $20 remote for. I use it for blu rays from time to time now, but I find navigating a big menu just to watch a dvd a bit annoying.
> 
> I really want good quality playback on bluray and good quality playback and upscaling on DVD. Outside of that I don't care.
> I would like to stay around $100 or so.. a little more or less is fine.
> 
> Suggestions on a box? or should I buy the ps3 a remote.


 couldnt you get a smart blue ray player for the cost of a remote ? I no longer have my ps3 but I never used it to watch movies as I thought it was a much too expensive item to shorten its life playing movies. that was how I thought anyhow and it is still working as new ..just my 0.02


----------



## gentlejax

Stereodude said:


> So I'm back thinking over a Blu-Ray player again...
> 
> _Want:_
> 
> Reliable
> Fast
> Quiet
> 3D capable
> HDMI output (don't need analog or decoding)
> 
> _Nice to have:_
> 
> Decent DVD playback
> 
> _Don't care about:_
> 
> Streaming, wifi, apps, or any other "smart" functionality
> 
> Based on my reading the last 6 months of posts in this thread I should be looking at Sony and Panasonic. Apparently Panasonic has the edge for DVD upscaling. The x30 Panasonic players have issues with seamless branching. So that means I should be looking at the BDT360 or BDT270?



I have a 330 and a 360. both can be had cheap on ebay. I have no issue with mine


----------



## Zarich

Remote is like $17 bucks. 
I don't watch movies that often on disc. 
I am more worried about energy usage.


----------



## gentlejax

Zarich said:


> Remote is like $17 bucks.
> I don't watch movies that often on disc.
> I am more worried about energy usage.


ok, well I worry more about toasting a old system that cost 8x what a new blue ray smart dvd player costs. and that ps3 problably uses more energy than either of my smart blue rays


just fyi you can get a nice player for around $50 on ebay. nowhere near your $100 budget


----------



## ToonMasterTim

Stereodude said:


> Apparently Panasonic has the edge for DVD upscaling.


I had a BDT-230 from 2013 that I just sold because DVD upscaling wasn't up to par with other players, namely my 2013 Samsung or PS3. I was watching animated content and the character mouths showed jagged lines while talking. There is a setting to correct it on the Panasonic, at least on the 230, but you had to do it for every DVD; you couldn't set it and forget it. Maybe other Panasonic models don't have this issue. And if you don't watch a lot of animated content, it may not exhibit itself. But for me, it was enough to convince me to get rid of it.


----------



## ToonMasterTim

Zarich said:


> should I buy the ps3 a remote.


HDMI-CEC. Enable CEC on your TV and on the PS3 (Control for HDMI). This allows you to control the PS3 with your TVs remote. It's a wonderful feature. In fact, it's one of the things I love about the PS3. Sure, other players support it, but they have their caveats. My Panasonic BD player controlled the TV volume, power and input...the TV remote would not control the player. My Samsung turns on every time I turn on the TV, so I keep the feature turned off. The one Sony BD player I had years ago operated via the TV remote, like the PS3. So Sony seems to be doing CEC support right.

Still, you can find great deals on the PS3 remote. I have seen them on clearance at department stores. Plus, you can get one used at any number of gaming stores. A buddy of mine picked up one for $1 during a sale event at one recently. Normal price is $10.

Personally, I still love the PS3. I can change out DVDs and it remembers exactly where I left off. I really like the UI despite its age. I also like seeing the Blu-ray disc art on the PS3 menu. Netflix and other apps on the PS3 are often the latest version and they receive regular updates; most manufacturers stop updating the smart apps after the model year ends.

Don't let everyone balking at the power consumption sway you. Just like people who criticized plasmas for being power hogs. Sure, the PS3 uses maybe five times the power over a BD player, but it doesn't add up to a lot of money per month. You'd have to be using it a lot, and many gamers are running them way more daily than you will watching a movies and streaming content. For no more than I use mine, I am not concerned at all. The experience is better for me, so a few nickels and dimes isn't going to matter.


----------



## Zarich

What about lifespan.. Mine has been around for years and I don't wanna burn it out. Of course then I could get a ps4, but I still got games to finish.


----------



## Stereodude

ToonMasterTim said:


> I had a BDT-230 from 2013 that I just sold because DVD upscaling wasn't up to par with other players, namely my 2013 Samsung or PS3. I was watching animated content and the character mouths showed jagged lines while talking. There is a setting to correct it on the Panasonic, at least on the 230, but you had to do it for every DVD; you couldn't set it and forget it. Maybe other Panasonic models don't have this issue. And if you don't watch a lot of animated content, it may not exhibit itself. But for me, it was enough to convince me to get rid of it.


Interesting. Others have reported the Panasonic to be the best of the cheap BD players (at DVD playback), but perhaps your animated content had odd telecine patterns it couldn't handle with the default settings.

Ultimately, DVD playback isn't all that important, more of a nice to have. I mainly use my HTPC with madVR and MPC-HC for DVD playback. I just want something decent if I want to play a real disc without the HTPC.


----------



## tvperson

*Looking for A bluray player able to fast ward with captions?*

*Their Any bluray player's does offer captions while In fast ward but at 2x speeds *. I just like to fastward with captions So I can watch movies faster. What you recommend ? reply soon.


----------



## mdavej

Panasonic will play at 1.5x speed with audio, but I've never tried it with captions. Ask in one of the Panasonic threads to confirm.


----------



## tvperson

*I'm looking for A bluray player can fastward with subtitles at 2x playback speeds not 1.5x speeds*. I have Panasonic 220 model not have 2x fast ward with subtitles. I know some bluray player expert can answer this *reply Soon?*


----------



## teachsac

mdavej said:


> Panasonic will play at 1.5x speed with audio, but I've never tried it with captions. Ask in one of the Panasonic threads to confirm.


Pretty sure the last Panasonics to have that feature were the X20/500 series. I know my 230 doesn't do audio at 1.5 speed.

S~


----------



## toshiba5

I am moving into a new home and trying to get my Home Theater going after being out of it for 12+ years. Recently picked up a Samsung JS8500 for primarily sports and movies, so I wanted to see what would be a good blu-ray player to go with the TV. I have an old Kenwood Sovereign Receiver with a 7.1 Definitive Technology setup, but that received was pre HDMI so I am not sure how compatible it is going to be with everything now a days anyways. Would like to keep it under $250, but if I going to be missing out on a key feature I can adjust a little. Thanks for the help!


----------



## mdavej

toshiba5 said:


> I am moving into a new home and trying to get my Home Theater going after being out of it for 12+ years. Recently picked up a Samsung JS8500 for primarily sports and movies, so I wanted to see what would be a good blu-ray player to go with the TV. I have an old Kenwood Sovereign Receiver with a 7.1 Definitive Technology setup, but that received was pre HDMI so I am not sure how compatible it is going to be with everything now a days anyways. Would like to keep it under $250, but if I going to be missing out on a key feature I can adjust a little. Thanks for the help!


First thing you need to decide is if you really need lossless 7.1, in which case you'll need an old player to go with that old receiver ($400 range, slow, less compatible), or if you can live with lossy 5.1 (better than DVD quality audio), in which case many newer, less expensive players ($100 range) will work fine.


----------



## toshiba5

mdavej said:


> First thing you need to decide is if you really need lossless 7.1, in which case you'll need an old player to go with that old receiver ($400 range, slow, less compatible), or if you can live with lossy 5.1 (better than DVD quality audio), in which case many newer, less expensive players ($100 range) will work fine.


I am ok with the 5.1, because the room it is going into I am not sure if I would be able to have all the speakers anyways! Hopefully someday I will update the Kenwood receiver. Do you have a specific player you would recommend? Thanks Again!


----------



## Rich86

toshiba5 said:


> I am moving into a new home and trying to get my Home Theater going after being out of it for 12+ years. Recently picked up a Samsung JS8500 for primarily sports and movies, so I wanted to see what would be a good blu-ray player to go with the TV. I have an old Kenwood Sovereign Receiver with a 7.1 Definitive Technology setup, but that received was pre HDMI so I am not sure how compatible it is going to be with everything now a days anyways. Would like to keep it under $250, but if I going to be missing out on a key feature I can adjust a little. Thanks for the help!


There are very good used blu-ray players out there with 7.1 analog audio outputs that can be had inexpensively (I would advocate Panasonic & Sony models). However, using analog audio connections can be an issue for the lfe channel analog audio as all players output analog lfe audio about 10db depressed. Does your Kenwood receiver permit adjusting the analog audio lfe channel input upward by up to 10db? If yes, a Panasonic DMP-BD55 or DMP-BD85 might serve your purpose. The Sony BDP-S550 or BDP-S1000ES are also good choices. These are not 3D models and only the Panasonic DMP-BD85 is capable of streaming video programming off the internet, if either of those features matter to you in a blu-ray player. All the models listed are free of cinavia processing, in case that matters to you.


----------



## toshiba5

Rich86 said:


> There are very good used blu-ray players out there with 7.1 analog audio outputs that can be had inexpensively (I would advocate Panasonic & Sony models). However, using analog audio connections can be an issue for the lfe channel analog audio as all players output analog lfe audio about 10db depressed. Does your Kenwood receiver permit adjusting the analog audio lfe channel input upward by up to 10db? If yes, a Panasonic DMP-BD55 or DMP-BD85 might serve your purpose. The Sony BDP-S550 or BDP-S1000ES are also good choices. These are not 3D models and only the Panasonic DMP-BD85 is capable of streaming video programming off the internet, if either of those features matter to you in a blu-ray player. All the models listed are free of cinavia processing, in case that matters to you.


I did not get the Kenwood Receiver from my brother's house yet, but I am pretty sure that it did have and adjustments for the lfe channel.


Also, I just found a Panasonic DMP-BD30 that he was not using, is/was that a pretty decent Blu-Ray player? Or worth upgrading some something different.


Thanks!


----------



## mdavej

toshiba5 said:


> Also, I just found a Panasonic DMP-BD30 that he was not using, is/was that a pretty decent Blu-Ray player? Or worth upgrading some something different.


That's pretty much exactly what you need, and an excellent player. Anything much newer than that won't have analog outs and probably won't decode all formats to 5.1. Newer players initially load discs faster and have newer/better/faster streaming apps, which you probably don't care about anyway. 

So keep the Panny until you upgrade your AVR, then buy a new, cheap player to go with it at that time.


----------



## toshiba5

mdavej said:


> That's pretty much exactly what you need, and an excellent player. Anything much newer than that won't have analog outs and probably won't decode all formats to 5.1. Newer players initially load discs faster and have newer/better/faster streaming apps, which you probably don't care about anyway.
> 
> So keep the Panny until you upgrade your AVR, then buy a new, cheap player to go with it at that time.


Thanks!!


----------



## thxbest

*Cheapest Blu ray player with 7.1 analog multichannel ouput*

I am looking for a used Blu ray player with 7.1 analog multichannel output to connect to AVR 7.1 analog input to get the new surround formats (Dolby True HD - DTS-HD Master etc.)

I need a list of players that could do this job, looking for a good used one in the second hand market. 

Thanks for advise.


----------



## Rich86

thxbest said:


> I am looking for a used Blu ray player with 7.1 analog multichannel output to connect to AVR 7.1 analog input to get the new surround formats (Dolby True HD - DTS-HD Master etc.)
> 
> I need a list of players that could do this job, looking for a good used one in the second hand market.
> 
> Thanks for advise.


Here are a few suggestions:
Panasonic dmp-bd55 & Panasonic dmp-bd85
Sony bdp-s550, Sony bdp-s1000es
and the best option by far . . Sony bdp-s5000es (but pricey even used . .)
Oppo players also have analog outputs, but finding one priced decently might be difficult.
Your best shot for availability and a decent price is probably a Sony S550.
Be sure your AVR 7.1 unit can INCREASE the analog LFE input channel by up to 10db, as that signal is depressed by about that much by all blu-ray player analog outputs.


----------



## thxbest

Rich86 said:


> Here are a few suggestions:
> Panasonic dmp-bd55 & Panasonic dmp-bd85
> Sony bdp-s550, Sony bdp-s1000es
> and the best option by far . . Sony bdp-s5000es (but pricey even used . .)
> Oppo players also have analog outputs, but finding one priced decently might be difficult.
> Your best shot for availability and a decent price is probably a Sony S550.
> Be sure your AVR 7.1 unit can INCREASE the analog LFE input channel by up to 10db, as that signal is depressed by about that much by all blu-ray player analog outputs.


Thank you for the post.

Which one can handle DVD-A and SACD?


----------



## teachsac

None of them. Sony will do SACD. You'll need an Oppo or other universal player for that. you might scroll through the classifieds for a look.


----------



## thxbest

> Sony will do SACD


Which one?


----------



## teachsac

Any Sony will do SACD.


----------



## gentlejax

*BEST SMART DVD player with analog outs?*

since changing all my equipment out I cant use the HDMI outputs of my Panny 330 so I am putting that one elsewhere and I Am looking for the best dvd /blue ray player with netflix and built in wireless. was looking at the older sony 590


----------



## joscofra

Hi, I'm upgrading my projector from an old 480p model to a new HD one (BenQ HT1075 probably) and need to upgrade my Bravo D1 DVD player to blu-ray. I have a Roku 2 that I use for streaming and some old Sony speakers and am just looking for the best, most reliable inexpensive option for movies. thanks.


----------



## mdavej

Since you apparently have no amp or AVR, we need to know what types of connections are on those speakers.

You can have best or inexpensive. Pick one.


----------



## joscofra

right. So inexpensive.
My speakers are the Sony SRS-A750PC model from 2000. They're compact speakers meant for connecting to their Discman, Walkman, MD devices from back in the day. The connection is a stereo mini-plug.
I realize I'm not working with the latest/greatest, but I need to quickly replace my broken projector for entertainment (don't have a TV and my laptop screen is the only alternative now). I don't want to spend more than ~$800 on the projector (the BenQ HT1075 or W1070 appear to be the best options in that price range) and just want the most appropriate Blu-ray player to go with it for the best price. I'm assuming it will be


----------



## mdavej

Yes, all will do PCM. Check out the Sony 5500. It has digital coax. If your adapter has that, you're good to go.


----------



## joscofra

great, thanks. I just read the whole 5500 thread and am leaning towards the 6500 since there was mention of good upscaling for DVDs and noise-reduction for large projections. If I understood properly what I read, most posts seemed to think the two models were almost identical, but only the 6500 has the dual-core processor (which only matters for streaming?) and noise-reduction. Is that right? It's the same price as the 5500 right now, so is there a reason to choose the 5500 over it? thanks.


----------



## mdavej

If it's the same price, the 6500 is a no-brainer.


----------



## joscofra

thank you for your advice. I'll get the 6500.


----------



## Trunksleo

There is a bluray player who plays dsd songs from usb? And have spotify connect?


----------



## wmcclain

Trunksleo said:


> There is a bluray player who plays dsd songs from usb? And have spotify connect?


The OPPO 103 and 105 series have DSD, but not spotify.

-Bill


----------



## gloco

Quick Q: I have a Yamaha RX-V673 and it supports flac playback up to 24/96, I'm interested in picking up a Oppo BDP-103 for 24/192 playback. If I use the Oppo for 24/192 playback, will the Yamaha down-convert the sampling rate?


----------



## wmcclain

gloco said:


> Quick Q: I have a Yamaha RX-V673 and it supports flac playback up to 24/96, I'm interested in picking up a Oppo BDP-103 for 24/192 playback. If I use the Oppo for 24/192 playback, will the Yamaha down-convert the sampling rate?


No, you're not transmitting FLAC between the devices. The player most decode the FLAC (to LPCM, I presume?) for HDMI output or analog audio for stereo or multichannel connections.

The issue would be the specs of what the AVR can accept on its inputs, not its FLAC support.

-Bill


----------



## dannydeez

I just bought the Sony 79" 4k TV. Model xbr79x900b. I have a couple blu ray players that I bought 4 years ago so I'd like to get something that will be more up to date and work best with this TV. 
I'm not concerned with sound at all, so I'm just looking for the best picture. 
Any suggestions? I wouldn't say I have a budget either. But let's try and keep it under $500. 
Thanks guys


----------



## mdavej

dannydeez said:


> I just bought the Sony 79" 4k TV. Model xbr79x900b. I have a couple blu ray players that I bought 4 years ago so I'd like to get something that will be more up to date and work best with this TV.
> I'm not concerned with sound at all, so I'm just looking for the best picture.
> Any suggestions? I wouldn't say I have a budget either. But let's try and keep it under $500.
> Thanks guys


Just wait a few months and get a 4k player. Otherwise, even the cheapest player is going to have essentially the same 1080p BD picture quality as a $499 player and your 4 year old player. PQ hasn't changed, only loading speed and streaming apps have changed. The Sony 6500 is a good, popular player at an excellent price these days.


----------



## dannydeez

mdavej said:


> Just wait a few months and get a 4k player. Otherwise, even the cheapest player is going to have essentially the same 1080p BD picture quality as a $499 player and your 4 year old player. PQ hasn't changed, only loading speed and streaming apps have changed. The Sony 6500 is a good, popular player at an excellent price these days.


Thanks for the reply! Wow, I completely forgot about the new ultra hd blu rays that will be coming out. I will 100% be buying one of those players so you have a good point. It looks like you just saved me from buying something that I won't be using in a few months. 
Thanks


----------



## militaru

*Budget Bluray 3d Player + Bluetooth Speakers Connection*

Hello everybody,

I own a Benq W1070 projector and a Sony Ht-Ct660 Soundbar. 

I want to buy a budget bluray player with good 3d image quality and from what I saw SONY BDP-S5200 seems a good option. Please let me know if there any other better alternatives for this player.


Also i would like to receive the sound from the bluray player to the speakers via bluetooth. Is there any possibility or any bluray player which could do that? 


Thank you for your support guys 

PS: I'm a rookie guys so if i said something stupid..


----------



## Newbee2015

Hello All, 

Here i need some real help. 

I am looking at options for video sources to my projector. I am a big user of videos over internet, like Netflix, youtube. 

I do have a laptop with Display port only and not an HDMI output. The adapter from DP to HDMI itself costs $30 and then i need another 4' HDMI around 25. Instead of that, is it better to buy a Amazon firestick or Chrome cast and connect that to the AV receiver?

Or Do i need to buy a new Blue Ray player? If i go with a Blue ray player, then need one that will do a 4k +3d so that i don't want to change that in near future. Also not in a position to spend more money to by expensive ones like oppo.

Currently i do have 
yamaha receiver TSR 5790
Benq HT 1085ST projector
Def tech PC 600


----------



## mdavej

Newbee2015 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Here i need some real help.
> 
> I am looking at options for video sources to my projector. I am a big user of videos over internet, like Netflix, youtube.
> 
> I do have a laptop with Display port only and not an HDMI output. The adapter from DP to HDMI itself costs $30 and then i need another 4' HDMI around 25. Instead of that, is it better to buy a Amazon firestick or Chrome cast and connect that to the AV receiver?
> 
> Or Do i need to buy a new Blue Ray player? If i go with a Blue ray player, then need one that will do a 4k +3d so that i don't want to change that in near future. Also not in a position to spend more money to by expensive ones like oppo.
> 
> Currently i do have
> yamaha receiver TSR 5790
> Benq HT 1085ST projector
> Def tech PC 600


The streaming apps on a laptop are generally terrible (low audio and video quality, no ability to control with a remote, etc.) compared to those on streaming boxes like Firestick, Chromecast and Roku. I personally prefer Roku since it easily works with any universal remote, making it much more home theater friendly. Roku also has far more streaming apps than anyone else.

A BD player would be ok, but is also a pretty terrible streamer compared to something like Roku. For example, all BD players are missing major apps like HBO Go, Showtime Anytime, MaxGo, etc., all of which are on Roku.

Current BD players will upscale to 4k, but none can actually play 4k discs. May as well wait on actually 4k players, or you will have to change in the near future (both your projector and player).


----------



## halldaddy

Does anyone here own a Samsung UHD J7500 that can help me with some tech questions? Thanks.


----------



## Lils Roro

Newbee2015 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Here i need some real help.


I highly recommend the new Roku 2 if you want something you can control with an IR remote. Faster and with more apps than the alternatives, and has a pretty nice USB media player. I also like the Roku stick if you want something that's hidden & takes up little space. Has the same apps as Roku 2 & 3, but not quite as fast.


----------



## teachsac

halldaddy said:


> Does anyone here own a Samsung UHD J7500 that can help me with some tech questions? Thanks.


Player specific questions should be asked in the dedicated thread for that model:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...msung-players-bd-j7500-j5900-j5700-j5100.html

S~


----------



## Smooth9883

*What's my best option?*

Hi Guys,

I could use some advice and guidance on the best way to setup my system.

Currently I have a 7.1 setup with a dolby atmos receiver. Thinking the new apple TV would start to stream atmos or True HD / DTS HD Master Audio I thought I was all set. Now learning about the specs of the new apple TV I am disappointed to find out it will only do DD+. It looks like I'll keep purchasing Blu-Rays from now to keep that really great audio.

So, I have a media closet under my stairs that runs my system. I would like to not have to go and put in a combination of 300+Blu-Ray/DVD's every time I want to watch a movie. I've started copying all of my DVD's to a media server which I will stream through my apple tv via iTunes, but that is for standard DVD's which the dolby 5.1 will do. I'm more concerned about keeping the original quality of the blu-ray discs which are starting to form. Specifically the audio. I only have a 1080P TV (which I think looks almost as good as a 4K  ) so video isn't the major concern even though I don't want to downgrade video quality from the original blu-ray.

So, what is the best option for a setup? It looks like multi-disc blu-ray players are no longer being made. That seems like it would be the best option for me but I don't want to buy something that won't play atmos. Are there any other options rather than storing my blu-rays and putting one disc in at a time? Would a Kaleidescape disc vault work? I saw the Alto but that can only do 100 blu-rays and it look like you need to purchase them through your app store.

Thanks guys in advance for the help!


----------



## teachsac

Storage options would go here:


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/39-networking-media-servers-content-streaming/


----------



## Old Film Lover

*New Blu-Ray User Needs Advice*

Hi! I'm a new member, and new to Blu-Ray. In fact, I'm about to buy my first player, and I badly need advice.

Basically, I want a player that will play Blu-Rays and DVDs with good picture and sound. I am not the slightest bit interested in 3-D, linking with Netflix, social media, computers, gaming, etc. I pop in movies and watch them, that's it. Also, I really have no interest in Blu-ray format as such; the only reason I'm buying the player is that some rare old movies are now available *only* on Blu-ray, so I need the player to watch them.

What I want most is:

1. Zoom feature -- mandatory. (At least for the DVDs; I don't care so much if zoom is unavailable for the Blu-ray disks, since I won't be watching that many Blu-rays).

2. Slow motion -- mandatory. I often slow down films to look more carefully at things that happen too fast.

3. HDMI port on the back, not the front of the unit. (Why would companies be so dumb as to put it on the front?)

4. Some kind of counter to see how many minutes one is into the movie and can use as a guide when rewinding, fast forwarding, etc. -- preferably on a front-panel display but onscreen would be acceptable.

5. Preferably, at least a few front panel buttons not dependent on the remote -- power, eject, and play anyway.

6. Aspect ratios that are right. I've heard that some Blu-ray players cheat and chop off some widescreen movies a bit.

7. If possible, all-region DVD capacity -- but this is not a priority. I would not sacrifice any of points 1-4 to get all-region capacity. I already have an all-region DVD player.

8. If possible, red/white/yellow RCA connection -- though I expect this is not possible and I will have to use an HDMI to RCA converter. (Recommendations for the best low-price converter are welcome, but that's not my main interest here, as I already have leads on several converters.)

I will buy any brand name or model that can meet these criteria, obviously with a preference for the lowest price available.

If the only unit that can meet these specs is an older model, refurbished with some warranty, I would consider it. I couldn't care less about whether or not something is the latest technology; I want something that will give me, say, two-years of trouble-free playing enjoyment.

I am having trouble in some cases even getting complete information on features available; the web site information is often incomplete, and store clerks know nothing, and the boxes don't give full information on the outside. Also, sources give contradictory information. Some information on Best Buy shows that a given player has Zoom, but when I ask someone else they say, no, it doesn't have Zoom. In the pictures some of the remotes don't show any Zoom button even though the Specs show that Zoom is supposed to be available. And on some sites, it says plainly that the HDMI port is on the Front, but in the picture of the unit it shows clearly that the HDMI port is on the Back. So it's very confusing for a new buyer who has no experience of the product.

So I need help from people who know a lot about products that are out there. If anyone would be so kind as to suggest two or three players that come close to meeting my criteria, I'm eager to hear.


----------



## wmcclain

Welcome to AVSForum.

You need to give a price ceiling. Some feature-rich players get expensive.



> 6. Aspect ratios that are right. I've heard that some Blu-ray players cheat and chop off some widescreen movies a bit.


I have not heard that.



> 8. If possible, red/white/yellow RCA connection -- though I expect this is not possible and I will have to use an HDMI to RCA converter. (Recommendations for the best low-price converter are welcome, but that's not my main interest here, as I already have leads on several converters.)


Not possible with current players; analog outputs are now forbidden by industry authorities, in this case those representing the studios. (Edit: analog video outputs are not allowed; we still have the option for analog audio).

-Bill


----------



## XclusiveTN

I am back again looking for recommendations for a budget blu ray player. Back in 2012 I was recommended the Sony S590 and I have been very happy with it and its still working fine. I am looking for a blu ray player for our bedroom now. Honestly we don't look at alot of disk and really do my streaming than anything but I do still want the option to be able to look at disc. So my question is today what would be recommended and have there been any big leaps in technology for the last 3 years?

Thanks!


----------



## BillP

XclusiveTN said:


> I am back again looking for recommendations for a budget blu ray player. Back in 2012 I was recommended the Sony S590 and I have been very happy with it and its still working fine. I am looking for a blu ray player for our bedroom now. Honestly we don't look at alot of disk and really do my streaming than anything but I do still want the option to be able to look at disc. So my question is today what would be recommended and have there been any big leaps in technology for the last 3 years?
> 
> Thanks!


No big leaps. PQ has remained pretty much the same with all BluRay players (for BluRay discs). I'd stick with Sony or Panasonic.


----------



## dc4all

Glad I found this thread!

Looking for suggestions for a Blu-ray player to match well with Sony KDL75W850C 75-Inch 1080p 120Hz 3D Smart LED TV. TV has lots of apps and bells and whistles already and is mating with a high end 3800 watt 7.1 Carver Phase Linear Sound system with an HK AVR 635 receiver without HDMI inpputs

I am looking for good performing model especially in 3D. Should I stay with Sony models or no difference? Any model in particular that you guys favor?

Thanks in advance.

Vic


----------



## alkemyst

For $98, it's hard to beat the Sony BDP-S6500.


----------



## eliamike

*BD Player that can use an External Hard Drive for movie files?*

Hi all,
Newbie here. I'm looking for a BluRay player that will accept an external hard drive and play movie files from it.
Either powered or unpowered via USB.

A bit of background: I used to have a PS3 that I stored a TON of home video's on it's local hard drive. (Too large for a USB stick). The interface for the movies was excellent! It even allowed me to make short thumbnail clips of each movie listed that would play when highlighted. When I sold my PS3, I moved all of my home movies to a 1TB drive. 

I do have the tools to format the 1TB to whatever file system is required, so that's not an issue. I'm mostly looking compatibility and capability. 

I noticed that the newer Sony players have a PS3 type menu system. It would be great if they had the same organizational and thumbnail system of the PS3. But, I'm up for any recommendations.

4K up-scaling is not necessary.

Thanks so much!


----------



## XclusiveTN

alkemyst said:


> For $98, it's hard to beat the Sony BDP-S6500.


Where can this be purchased for $99? I see it for $129.99

Thanks


----------



## alkemyst

I just purchased it Sunday on Amazon and it was $98....it looks like it went up substantially.


----------



## ToonMasterTim

Yeah. Best Buy and Amazon had it for under $100 last week, but the sale is over.


----------



## XclusiveTN

alkemyst said:


> I just purchased it Sunday on Amazon and it was $98....it looks like it went up substantially.





ToonMasterTim said:


> Yeah. Best Buy and Amazon had it for under $100 last week, but the sale is over.


Ok thanks. I'm not in a hurry for it so I will wait until it goes back on sale.

Thanks!!


----------



## Xeneize12

*In the market for a top Blu-Ray player*

Looking at getting a top notch Blu Ray player to replace my 4 year old Panasonic ....

I'm down to the Oppo 103D or Denon 3313 (is Denon Link worth it?)

But my big dilemma.... Should I wait for a 4k BD or not....

Any other BD you would recommend aside from the couple I'm looking at?

My TV: Sony 950B
Receiver: Denon x6200W
Dolby Atmos setup


----------



## jd10ac

Xeneize12 said:


> Looking at getting a top notch Blu Ray player to replace my 4 year old Panasonic ....
> 
> I'm down to the Oppo 103D or Denon 3313 (is Denon Link worth it?)
> 
> But my big dilemma.... Should I wait for a 4k BD or not....
> 
> Any other BD you would recommend aside from the couple I'm looking at?
> 
> My TV: Sony 950B
> Receiver: Denon x6200W
> Dolby Atmos setup


I just picked up a Sony S6500 and I am extremely impressed with it. I wanted an Oppo but like you I want to hold out on a 4k player. I also went from a 3 year old Panasonic and the Sony smokes it in every way. I have a Sony W802 tv and the player and the tv work great together. So maybe add the Sony S7200 or the S6500 to the list.


----------



## Xeneize12

jd10ac said:


> I just picked up a Sony S6500 and I am extremely impressed with it. I wanted an Oppo but like you I want to hold out on a 4k player. I also went from a 3 year old Panasonic and the Sony smokes it in every way. I have a Sony W802 tv and the player and the tv work great together. So maybe add the Sony S7200 or the S6500 to the list.


Not a bad idea..l I had looked at the 7200, but even the 6500 looks like a total upgrade for my current BD and saves me the extra cash for an inevitable 4K player later this year. 

Thanks for the recom.


----------



## almstsobur

Couple of questions about the Sony players. 

I have a BDP-s570 right now, but it will not do Netflix in Dolby Plus 5.1. I was looking to get a sony 5500 or 6500, first any big difference between these 2? Also, can anyone confirm they will do digital plus 5.1 with Netflix? 

Thank You


----------



## jd10ac

almstsobur said:


> Couple of questions about the Sony players.
> 
> I have a BDP-s570 right now, but it will not do Netflix in Dolby Plus 5.1. I was looking to get a sony 5500 or 6500, first any big difference between these 2? Also, can anyone confirm they will do digital plus 5.1 with Netflix?
> 
> Thank You


I know my 6500 is doing Netflix in 5.1 not sure on the digital plus or not though. As for differences between the two I would think the dual core processor on the 6500 would be an improvement.


----------



## dash_

Hello

As a lof of the comments on these forums more or less agree on that the picture quality of blu-ray players are pretty equal I'm looking for some other criteria:

- Very good image processing/upscaling for SD DVD
- All region dvd playback, if all region blu-ray a + but not as important
- Fast load times from start to playback
- I will bitstream to receiver most likely (analog outs not as important)
- Netflix app is a +
- HDMI in for upscaling/image processing of other signals also a +

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated! 

thnx //D


----------



## dash_

dash_ said:


> Hello
> 
> As a lof of the comments on these forums more or less agree on that the picture quality of blu-ray players are pretty equal I'm looking for some other criteria:
> 
> - Very good image processing/upscaling for SD DVD
> - All region dvd playback, if all region blu-ray a + but not as important
> - Fast load times from start to playback
> - I will bitstream to receiver most likely (analog outs not as important)
> - Netflix app is a +
> - HDMI in for upscaling/image processing of other signals also a +
> 
> Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> thnx //D


just a note, was looking at anolog outs as a feature but I might just upgrade my receiver instead as most of these players are pretty pricey. Cambridge 752 seems very interesting though..


----------



## brycap

*Looking for a cheap dual HDMI output player*

Hey guys,

I just got a new 4K TV so I'd like a player with upscaling but my receiver only has HDMI 1.3a so I need a player with dual outputs because there's no way I can afford a new receiver that will be better than my TX-SR705 so I'd like to still use it for audio.
Preferably I'd like it to be under or around $200.

Thanks.


----------



## BillP

dash_ said:


> just a note, was looking at anolog outs as a feature but I might just upgrade my receiver instead as most of these players are pretty pricey. Cambridge 752 seems very interesting though..


That Cambridge Audio as well as Oppo 103D or 105D are your best choices (not many players have HDMI inputs).


----------



## almstsobur

jd10ac said:


> I know my 6500 is doing Netflix in 5.1 not sure on the digital plus or not though. As for differences between the two I would think the dual core processor on the 6500 would be an improvement.


Thank You, picked a 6500 up last night and it works perfectly! 5.1 plus from Netflix and almost as fast as the Roku in my bedroom. Very pleased with the streaming performance. I'm going to assume it's more than acceptable as a bluray player as well.


----------



## jd10ac

almstsobur said:


> Thank You, picked a 6500 up last night and it works perfectly! 5.1 plus from Netflix and almost as fast as the Roku in my bedroom. Very pleased with the streaming performance. I'm going to assume it's more than acceptable as a bluray player as well.


Glad to hear you like it.


----------



## dash_

BillP said:


> That Cambridge Audio as well as Oppo 103D or 105D are your best choices (not many players have HDMI inputs).


Yep it looks really nice. Lacks netflix however - not a super big deal but I need it from somewhere.
The hdmi input is not super necessary either and I guess I have to compromise a bit if I go down in price range.

I can also get a pretty good deal on a Denon DBT-1713UD here in Sweden. 
Seems lika good build quality and has almost all features except analogue out and hdmi in.

choices choices  gotta do some more research... or maybe just save up for a oppo..


----------



## BillP

Dash, the Oppo's stream Netflix here in the states (don't know about Sweden).


----------



## dash_

BillP said:


> Dash, the Oppo's stream Netflix here in the states (don't know about Sweden).


Yeah I think it does that here also. After reading a bit more the 103 seems the way to go, might as well start saving 
Just gotta decide between 103 or 103D.


----------



## avmat

Hi

I'm in search of a blu-ray player. I've been looking at the following models:
Panasonic dmp-bdt370
Samsung bd-j5900
LG BP550
Sony BDP-S5500

I don't have a 4k TV and not planning to have one yet so no/poor 4K upscaling isn't a deal breaker.
Online services, tv catchup aren't a primary concern

The three most important use for it would be
- Audio CD player
- Network media player for 1080p movies (MKV, MP4, XVID and other formats)
- And for music, a big plus would be FLAC playback over DLNA or SMB/Network Shared Folder.

I will order a new AV receiver (Yamaha RX-V479) which supports HDCP 2.2, but as far as I know doesn't support flac over dlna.
I've been reading that most only support FLAC over USB, and that maybe the Sony would be the only one that does?

I basically wanted to progressively convert all my CDs to FLAC and have them on a network drive. It seems that I will have to keep both FLAC for archive and MP3 for playback.

What do you recommend?


----------



## avmat

avmat said:


> I will order a new AV receiver (Yamaha RX-V479) which supports HDCP 2.2, but as far as I know doesn't support flac over dlna.
> 
> What do you recommend?


I might instead go for a Pionneer VSX-830 that seems to support FLAC over DLNA and that would solve my problem, the blu-ray player wouldn't need to have it.


----------



## giorgian00

Hi all,


I'm currently using a Sony BDP-S390 Blu-ray player. My main complaint is that it won't play .mkv, .avi, etc. It seems to only like .mp4. It's also somewhat slow with Blu-ray discs.


Here is what I would like in a new player:


Inexpensive - under $100.


Small footprint. 1" high or so.


Front USB slot.


Able to play .mkv, .avi, .mp4, .ts and other formats.


HDMI output.


User friendly Remote Control.


Able to access Netflix.


Black.


Blu-Ray and DVD region free.


Fast loading and playback of discs.


My TV is a 60" Panasonic TC-P60U50. My receiver is a Yamaha RX-V667.


Thanks.


----------



## mdavej

^^^
390 has no problems with those if you use Serviio or some other good DLNA server. May need to change headers is avi's if they are Divx.


----------



## avmat

avmat said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm in search of a blu-ray player. I've been looking at the following models:
> Panasonic dmp-bdt370
> Samsung bd-j5900
> LG BP550
> Sony BDP-S5500
> 
> I basically wanted to progressively convert all my CDs to FLAC and have them on a network drive. It seems that I will have to keep both FLAC for archive and MP3 for playback.
> 
> What do you recommend?


To partially answer my question...
It seems the SONY S5500 does play FLAC over DLNA

The samsung BD-J5900 does not, but a review of the J7500 says it does and that plex is available. I have found contradicting information regarding Plex.
That also prompted me that the BD-H6500 although it cannot play FLAC from DLNA can install PLEX

The panasonic claims to support FLAC from DLNA, but a review says it doesn't whislt another is unclear whether it really does 

Finally LG seems to support it but I haven't been able to confirm.


So now I'm leaning towards the Samsung H6500 because of Plex. I haven't been able to confirm wether it is available on the J5900 or the J7500.
I will update on this when I find out for the benefit of others with the same question

PS: sorry for not putting the links to the reviews but my account is new and I was forced to remove them


----------



## hernanu

dash_ said:


> Yeah I think it does that here also. After reading a bit more the 103 seems the way to go, might as well start saving
> Just gotta decide between 103 or 103D.


In my opinion, the 103D... as long as you don't have a Darbee already.


----------



## avmat

avmat said:


> To partially answer my question...
> 
> So now I'm leaning towards the Samsung H6500 because of Plex. I haven't been able to confirm wether it is available on the J5900 or the J7500.
> I will update on this when I find out for the benefit of others with the same question
> 
> PS: sorry for not putting the links to the reviews but my account is new and I was forced to remove them


I've ordered the Samsung J7500 as it seems to both support Plex and Flac over DLNA. I've also ordered the Yamaha RX-V479 AV receiver that also supports FLAC over DLNA.
I'll update if anything doesn't work out the way I expected for others' benefit.


----------



## Kevski

Hi, already knew and read this forums for a few years but never registered.
I recently bouth a Sony BDP-S1500 (low-entry model, don't mind networking and 3D) to connect trough HDMI with a Sony HT-SF1300 5.1 receiver which doesn't support HD audio tracks, but does support Dolby Digital, DTS and PCM 5.1.
I found out that the Sony Blu-ray player doesn't support multichannel out (at least tested it with DTS-HD MA), when audio output is switched from Auto (Bitstream) to PCM only 2ch PCM outputted, downmix setting set to surround.
I searched this thread for recomnedation for Blu-ray players that do support decoding of Dolby Digital True HD and DTS-HD MA to LPCM 5.1.

So I'm looking for a low-entry player budget around €80 - €150 ($90 - $170) which does support this. Decend DVD upscaling would be nice (read that the Sony's aren't the best with this)
Read something about Panasonic's that would have this option, but I'm not sure which formats are decode and it's not clearly stated in the manuals (I think) these Blu-ray players. Checked for example the Panaosnic DMP-BDT170EG.

From the manual:


> Digital Audio Output
> Press [OK] to show the following settings:
> Dolby D/Dolby D +/Dolby TrueHD
> DTS/DTS-HD
> [BDT271/270] [BDT175/174/171/170] [BDT166/165]
> DSD Output Mode
> Select the audio signal to output.
> ≥ Select “PCM” or [BDT271/270] [BDT175/174/171/170]
> [BDT166/165] “Off”, when the connected equipment cannot decode the respective audio format.
> This unit decodes the audio format and transmits to the connected equipment.
> ≥ If you do not make proper settings the audio may be static or noisy.





> Audio information
> The audio output differs depending on the settings on the unit. (page 26, “Digital Audio Output”)
> “Digital Audio Output”
> Bitstream / DSD On: Outputs using original audio
> PCM / DSD Off: BD-Video : 7.1ch PCM DVD-Video : 5.1ch PCM


Well, it states that it would decode the audio to up to 7.1 PCM, but it doesn't clearly state for which formats this work (does it work for Dolby Digital, DTS, Dolby Digital True HD, DTS-HD MA etc.)
Or can I assume it works for all these (and maybe other formats) to be correctly decoded to up to 7.1PCM?

If a higher budget is really required for decoding HD tracks to multimchannel PCM, it could be considered.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## teachsac

You'll need the 370 in order to decode both DTS-MA and Dolby True HD to PCM. The 170 and 270 only decode and output TrueHD to 2 channel PCM. For True HD, the 370 only decodes to 5.1, though. Don't know if that matters though.


S~


----------



## Kevski

Thanks for your reply! Well most Blu-rays have DTS-MA so maybe TrueHD decoding is not that important? I think that's what you mean with "if that matters"?
As I read it, it's more a matter of licensing costs than hardware capabilities for not supporting TrueHD decoding to PCM?
I will check some more information about the difference between the three mentioned players, 170 is around €100, 270 €130, 370 €150. Well that's up to me if I think the price difference is worth it for me for TrueHD decoding and maybe other features. The 370 doesn't has that compact design of the others (always some sort of creeps me, perhaps wrongly)


----------



## irishluck73

I've been using a Sony bdp-bx110 for the past year or two and my 4 year old decided to jam a few of his favorite toys into it... Needless to say, I need a new player.

My TV has Netflix already so I don't need that. What does a $500 Oppo give you in terms of picture quality and playback that a $100 Sony doesn't? I'm curious.

I see the Sony 6500 mentioned a few times in the past couple of pages. Is that the one to look at or is it worth stepping up to a higher end player? Are 2.2 cables required or just regular HDMI?

Equip: 65" Vizio 4K, Denon X4200W (next week) powering 5.2 system.

Thanks!


----------



## teachsac

No such thing as 2.2 cables. Cables are either high speed or standard speed. High speed cables should work fine. My certified 1.3 cables (prior to the renaming of cables) work just fine with UHD. I use Mediabridge. As for the Sony vs. Oppo, BD playback will be identical, unless you get the Darbee version. Oppo will give you better DVD scaling, superior build quality, and terrific support amongst a few other benefits.

S~


----------



## irishluck73

I was confusing the terminology. Lots of reading and picking up on new stuff...

The Sony 6500 gets good reviews on Amazon but I trust the reviews on there less than a politician.


----------



## Melissa2008B

*STILL looking for a dual band blu-ray player for 2015*

I'm looking for a blu ray player for under $100 that has wifi at 5 GHz. Does anyone know of a good one?

Our neighborhood was busy at 2.4 GHz so I converted everything except our blu-ray players, to 5 GHz now, where there's no one else around. On one, I'm using the Netgear wireless ethernet to do this, but come ON, manufacturers!


----------



## Viktor Pashin

Wired all the way here!


----------



## teachsac

Very old subject. You might try using the search feature. Most of us have recommended extenders or using powerline adapters. WIFI is inconsistent no matter what range. Personally I use powerline adapters to keep everything wired and never have any dropouts or slowdowns.


----------



## Melissa2008B

teachsac said:


> Very old subject. You might try using the search feature. Most of us have recommended extenders or using powerline adapters. WIFI is inconsistent no matter what range. Personally I use powerline adapters to keep everything wired and never have any dropouts or slowdowns.


I've been just fine with the Netgear wireless ethernet adapter at 5 GHz, but thought that the player manufacturers would have worked this out long ago. We would buy a new player if they did, JUST to get rid of the Roku in the other room.


----------



## Draghmar

Hi
Could you please tell is there any significant difference between Samsung H6500 and Sony S7200? Besides price of course which is quite big (in my country at least). 
I'm asking because I'm looking for player for BD movies mostly that would replace my Dune HD Prime 3.0 for that purpose only. First I was considering H6500 and LG BP740 but I rejected LG after reading some reviews. Then I found out that there are quite many opinions about H6500 and its faulty drive which tends to stop playing BD discs after a while. So I looked at something that is more expensive whit hope that maybe they will use better quality parts...or something.

What I really need is good BD player that is quiet and won't have problem in future with playback. I don't need other features besides that. I mean...If there are some I won't cry because of it  but I don't care if there is Netflix of Spotify. It will be hooked to Yamaha Rx 673 so I don't even need analog output. Just HDMI and support for things for video processing.


----------



## BillP

Draghmar said:


> Hi
> Could you please tell is there any significant difference between Samsung H6500 and Sony S7200? Besides price of course which is quite big (in my country at least).
> I'm asking because I'm looking for player for BD movies mostly that would replace my Dune HD Prime 3.0 for that purpose only. First I was considering H6500 and LG BP740 but I rejected LG after reading some reviews. Then I found out that there are quite many opinions about H6500 and its faulty drive which tends to stop playing BD discs after a while. So I looked at something that is more expensive whit hope that maybe they will use better quality parts...or something.
> 
> What I really need is good BD player that is quiet and won't have problem in future with playback. I don't need other features besides that. I mean...If there are some I won't cry because of it  but I don't care if there is Netflix of Spotify. It will be hooked to Yamaha Rx 673 so I don't even need analog output. Just HDMI and support for things for video processing.


IMO, the biggest difference is poor reliability with Samsung players (I would never buy one). If all you need is to play BluRay discs, why not look at lower priced players from Sony and Panasonic (the most popular here on the forum).?


----------



## Draghmar

BillP said:


> IMO, the biggest difference is poor reliability with Samsung players (I would never buy one). If all you need is to play BluRay discs, why not look at lower priced players from Sony and Panasonic (the most popular here on the forum).?


It's probably because both Samsung and LG are most popular in my country so it's much easier to find shop or local reviews. For example I tried to find something about player from Yamaha but it was almost imposible...

Anyway what you're saying is what I'm afraid of.  I know that there are lower priced players from Sony but I don't quite understand difference between them and those that are higher priced. For example there is Sony BDP-S6500 that looks very similar in terms of features to 7200 and only visible difference is external apperance...
I don't know anything about Panasonic...

I always try to narrow down my options as soon as possible because the more options I have the more time I spend deciding which is better.


----------



## BillP

Picture quality will be the same with all players. The main differences between them are features (WiFi, 3D, dual HDMI outputs, analog audio, etc).


----------



## Draghmar

Ok. And what about durability? I really don't want to replace unit after two years because of some hardware problems.  I have Sony TV and it works for many years now so I'm willing to trust them.
I'm in this situation right now - my Dune HD Prime 3.0 have problems with playing BD lately. For example I wanted to watch Interstellar last weekend and it crashed about seven times and I had to hard reset it each time - not my ideal way of watching movies.


----------



## Baron Blood

I'm looking to replace my Oppo 95 for DVD/BD viewing only.
I want to move the Oppo out of the TV room for Audio listening in another.

I only need the new player for video performance since I only collect old movies where I'm lucky if they're in stereo and, as I said, I'll do my audio listening in another room.

Will players with 4K up-scaling look sharper on my 1080 Panny plasma?

A front USB port for movie files would be the only required option.

Cheers!

Edit~I've kinda zero'ed in on the Sony DMP-BDT360 for "Worldly" reasons 
Any opinions?


----------



## BillP

Baron Blood said:


> I'm looking to replace my Oppo 95 for DVD/BD viewing only.
> I want to move the Oppo out of the TV room for Audio listening in another.
> 
> I only need the new player for video performance since I only collect old movies where I'm lucky if they're in stereo and, as I said, I'll do my audio listening in another room.
> 
> Will players with 4K up-scaling look sharper on my 1080 Panny plasma?
> 
> A front USB port for movie files would be the only required option.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Edit~I've kinda zero'ed in on the Sony DMP-BDT360 for "Worldly" reasons
> Any opinions?


Sorry, but you cannot use 4K upscaling without a 4K display. So no, a player with 4K upscaling won't be any better with your 1080p display than players without that feature. Any Sony or Panny would be a good choice for you, depending on the features you want.


----------



## Baron Blood

BillP said:


> Sorry, but you cannot use 4K upscaling without a 4K display. So no, a player with 4K upscaling won't be any better with your 1080p display than players without that feature. Any Sony or Panny would be a good choice for you, depending on the features you want.


Thanks, Bill


----------



## ctiq21

*Looking for an older player*

I am looking for an older player that is built like a tank. The new models are really ugly to me and look like they weigh nothing. I want a model that is the width of a standard receiver. A model that is not known to have issues with Atmos tracks as well. I don't need netflix or any other apps, just good Blu Ray playback. I was looking at some older Panasonics, but couldn't determine what model is the best.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## wmcclain

ctiq21 said:


> I am looking for an older player that is built like a tank. The new models are really ugly to me and look like they weigh nothing. I want a model that is the width of a standard receiver. A model that is not known to have issues with Atmos tracks as well. I don't need netflix or any other apps, just good Blu Ray playback. I was looking at some older Panasonics, but couldn't determine what model is the best.
> 
> Thanks for your input.


Price range? The OPPO Blu-ray players, old and new, are steel boxes but start at $499 new.

-Bill


----------



## ctiq21

wmcclain said:


> Price range? The OPPO Blu-ray players, old and new, are steel boxes but start at $499 new.
> 
> -Bill


Hoping to spend less than $200.


----------



## raymondeast

*dual core bluray player or media player*

I am looking for a dual core blu ray player or a dual core media player for bluray, mkv ,ts, movies ripped to my hard drive...I have a older sony player now but when I try to fast forward or rewind a large file movie the sony freezes and cannot handle ff and rewinding...
so does anyone have any recommendation on what to get....


----------



## codespy

I just picked up a Sammy BD-J7500 for use on my Vizio M60-C3 4K TV. It upscales my Blu-Ray discs nicely to 2160P and it was an impressive picture. I also have a newer Onkyo which the 7500 delivers 7.1 audio to. Price is under $200 from Newegg via eBay.


----------



## marjen

Looking for a new player. Still using a,PS3, would kind of like a dedicated player so I can retire the PS3. Always wanted an oppo 103 but it's a little,pricey. Looking at maybe a Sony s6500. What will I lose from the oppo? Will I gain anything over the PS3? Thanks .


----------



## madtapper

marjen said:


> Looking for a new player. Still using a,PS3, would kind of like a dedicated player so I can retire the PS3. Always wanted an oppo 103 but it's a little,pricey. Looking at maybe a Sony s6500. What will I lose from the oppo? Will I gain anything over the PS3? Thanks .


I have the same questions as Marjen? My PS3 has reached the end of its life, and I need a new, dedicated player. Blu ray/DVD PQ is my main focus, but I can't justify the OPPO premium. What's next best? Thanks.


----------



## lt99

*Looking for a cheap BD player can convert 1080i50 to 1080P60...*

My old Insignia BRDVD4 player just dead, which leave me can no longer watch some of my 1080i50 content Bly-rays. Not in the market for a long time, can any of the experts here recommend me a cheap player can do this. Don’t need 3D, streaming, etc., just a basic BD player. Thanks in advance.


----------



## eljaycanuck

The first post in this thread might interest you:


> ... Sears and Kmart are now selling the Seiki SR212S for the low price of $60 and, just like the BD660, can be made region free! ... I have an Insignia NS-BRDVD4 which can be made region free, and the Seiki not only stands up to it for disc playback, it surpasses it. ...


----------



## lt99

eljaycanuck said:


> The first post in this thread might interest you:


Thanks, sounds like just what I need. Will look into it.


----------



## lt99

Shoot, both Sears and Kmart are sold out online and in store for the Seiki. Is there any other players can do this?


----------



## bassage

*Blu Ray player remotes.*

Are there any players that have remotes that are not IR? I will need the player sitting at the back of the room, so I don't want to have one that needs to be pointed straight at the player. I'd rather not use an IR repeater. The ps3 works great at this, but mine is in another room. Looking for a less expensive player for this room.


----------



## raymondeast

*how to ff bluray movies on a external hard drive*

can anyone help..I rip my bluray movies to my external hard drive.I have a wd live media player now 
when I play the bluray movies it plays perfect except I cannot fast-forward or rewind it will freeze and crash because the file is so large
what do think I should get a dual core bluray player or what?


----------



## jbichsel

Hi there.

Lost one of our 5-year old Sony Blu-Ray players last week to a power surge that the power strip didn't stop. Funny thing is the DirecTV DVR and TV connected to the same strip are fine.

We are moving on November 4 so I'm not looking to get a new Blu-Ray player before we move, but after....

We are also leaving the other Sony Blu-Ray in the HT with this house along with projector, Yamaha RX-A1020 receiver, speakers (nothing really good).

I like everything about the Oppo BDP-103D except the price, especially since we are really going to need two Blu-Ray players. Downsizing from 3 TV's to 2. If the Oppo was already UHD/HDR capable I would be all over it.

We would like to get UHD Blu-Ray but chances are none will be available by early November.

Suggestions for a good $150 range Blu-Ray? Should I just get another Sony then invest in a UHD when they become available?

We will be building out a HT in the living room of the new house but it's not a dedicated HT room like we have now. 

Thanks.


----------



## gohanssjn

Looking to replace a PS3 as my primary BluRay player (so I can move the PS3 to another room). What would be the best option in the $100 range, possibly $150? I don't really watch any 3D movies (no 3D ), but 4K upscaling would be good since I have my eye on a 55" Samsung 8500 series. I don't care about streaming (have a Chromecast), and I am right beside a router, so wifi isn't necessary.

I'd love to be able to just go to BestBuy and buy one or something, but I can order if there is something else that's better.

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## jd10ac

gohanssjn said:


> Looking to replace a PS3 as my primary BluRay player (so I can move the PS3 to another room). What would be the best option in the $100 range, possibly $150? I don't really watch any 3D movies (no 3D ), but 4K upscaling would be good since I have my eye on a 55" Samsung 8500 series. I don't care about streaming (have a Chromecast), and I am right beside a router, so wifi isn't necessary.
> 
> I'd love to be able to just go to BestBuy and buy one or something, but I can order if there is something else that's better.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions!


I still have no complaints with the Sony S6500.


----------



## gohanssjn

jd10ac said:


> I still have no complaints with the Sony S6500.


I completely forgot to mention that my TV does allow for 24p content. Does the S6500 do that?

I knew I forgot something


----------



## jd10ac

gohanssjn said:


> I completely forgot to mention that my TV does allow for 24p content. Does the S6500 do that?
> 
> I knew I forgot something


Im pretty sure it does.


----------



## jd10ac

http://www.sony.com/electronics/blu-ray-disc-players/bdp-s6500/specifications


----------



## mdavej

Just be aware that Sony won't play Netflix in 24p (very few players do), although it plays 24p discs fine.


----------



## gohanssjn

mdavej said:


> Just be aware that Sony won't play Netflix in 24p (very few players do), although it plays 24p discs fine.


Not an issue, I go through a Chromecast and it doesn't do that either, lol.


----------



## Big Picture

*Seeking Sub $150 BD-R & DVD+R Player Recommendations*

Can anyone here recommend a reliable below $150 blu-ray player that can handle archive BD-R copies without issues and also do a commendable job of upscaling and playing regular DVD+R archive copies? Good Wi-Fi and web browsing capabilities is a plus. 

It seems to be a jungle out there for reliable BD-R player review content in the $150 range.

Thank you


----------



## Rich86

Well, for starters, if "archive BD-R copies" includes copies of recent commercially released titles from the likes of Sony, they will likely have cinavia corrupted audio tracks, & shut down the audio after about 20 minutes when played on a new player. If that is a problem for you, you should probably look for a mint condition used player licensed before cinavia processing was mandated in all players by the BD association. Excellent players from Panasonic & Sony can be found on EBay that have no clue what cinavia is . .


----------



## Big Picture

Does anyone here know if the current firmware for an Oppo 83 is free of Cinavia?


Thank you.


----------



## wmcclain

Big Picture said:


> Does anyone here know if the current firmware for an Oppo 83 is free of Cinavia?
> 
> 
> Thank you.


None of the 83 or 93/95 players have Cinavia detection. The rules don't require vendors to retrofit older players for it and OPPO has said the pre-103/105 players will never have it.

-Bill


----------



## Murillo

*Players that can adjust image heights*

Hello 

I´m looking for a player that can read mkv files and TS files and has the ability to adjust the vertical size of an image. The oppo has the "Vertical strech mode". Are there any other players that can do the same? I´m mainly interested in shrinking the vertical size for movies that go outside the 2.35:1 size.


----------



## latreche34

Hello everybody, I'm too in search for a blu-ray player, All what I need is to be able to play all brands of BD-R DL discs without any problems, I don't mind Cinavia I can just play the original disc, Also I need it to be able to pass thru DTS HD Master and Dolby TrueHD in 7.1 to my receiver and it is Java enabled for full menu support, A free region one is a plus.


----------



## Big Picture

Rich86 said:


> Well, for starters, if "archive BD-R copies" includes copies of recent commercially released titles from the likes of Sony, they will likely have cinavia corrupted audio tracks, & shut down the audio after about 20 minutes when played on a new player. If that is a problem for you, you should probably look for a mint condition used player licensed before cinavia processing was mandated in all players by the BD association. Excellent players from Panasonic & Sony can be found on EBay that have no clue what cinavia is . .


Can anyone here mention which Panasonic & Sony pre Cinavia player full feature model numbers might be desirable? 


Thank you.


----------



## latreche34

My girlfriend pulled the trigger on a Pioneer BDP-150 in like new condition for $99, It passes thru DTS HD Master and Dolby TrueHD, plays all kind of discs including BD-R DL, A custom firmware can be loaded into it to make it ciiinaaaviiia and region free, wohoo


----------



## fuzzybam

I'm looking to replace my Pioneer BDP23FD. I have been looking at the following: Pioneer BDP-80FD, Oppo BD-103/D, and Marantz UD5007. I have a Pioneer Kuro so I don't care about 3D or 4k resolution. I do care about load times, quietness while playing, and CD/SACD playback. I will be plugging the BD player into a new AVR (still haven't decided which one) via HDMI and then going from AVR to the Kuro.

Are these three good choices or is there another one I should be looking at?


----------



## gentlejax

just picked up a Sony bdp-s6500 at the pawn shop of all places for $50. looked new in the box. apparently rhe pawn shop didnt realize that these things on sale at best buy are still $129 new... and this one looked new and had everything in the box. some of it never used. score !


----------



## latreche34

gentlejax said:


> just picked up a Sony bdp-s6500 at the pawn shop of all places for $50. looked new in the box. apparently rhe pawn shop didnt realize that these things on sale at best buy are still $129 new... and this one looked new and had everything in the box. some of it never used. score !


 Yeah, Blu-ray players are cheap nowadays, but the ones that have CFW are still expensive, and the one's pre cinavia are even more expensive.


----------



## gentlejax

latreche34 said:


> Yeah, Blu-ray players are cheap nowadays, but the ones that have CFW are still expensive, and the one's pre cinavia are even more expensive.



Yeah, I don't really even like the New Sony. Has no screen, weighs less than half dozen glazed donoughts . But supposedly fast and full of aps 

I bought it cause it looked New and half cost of best buy on sale. Going for $179 when not on sale. Most time around $80 used eBay. 

I also have a panny bdt330 & 361. 

Paid about $70 each and the 361 was actually new sealed. Better made with display and all features. 


What's CFW and what players don't have? I haven't had that problem


----------



## mdavej

I think he means Cinavia-free FirmWare (expensive hacked firmwares). You don't have to worry about it if you don't play pirated, I mean "backup" copies of discs. If that's your major playback source, just stick with an old player. 

[Soapbox]I don't like all this copy protection nonsense either, but seriously, a disc at Redbox is $1.50, which is cheaper than a blank BD anyway. Just use the real thing and everybody who made the movie gets paid and the industry doesn't go into the toilet like the music industry did when piracy killed it.[/Soapbox]


----------



## gentlejax

My pannies have played All my disk of various flavors


----------



## latreche34

mdavej said:


> I think he means Cinavia-free FirmWare (expensive hacked firmwares). You don't have to worry about it if you don't play pirated, I mean "backup" copies of discs. If that's your major playback source, just stick with an old player.
> 
> [Soapbox]I don't like all this copy protection nonsense either, but seriously, a disc at Redbox is $1.50, which is cheaper than a blank BD anyway. Just use the real thing and everybody who made the movie gets paid and the industry doesn't go into the toilet like the music industry did when piracy killed it.[/Soapbox]


 I agree on the copy protection however a CFW is not to defeat cinavia only, it allows playing other region coding, it allows playing BD-R's that are authored as Blu-ray discs from a home movies, it allows streaming Blu-ray images thru the network which some folks may see convenient than getting up and looking for that disc, My PS3 and Sony Blu-ray player didn't do none of that, I do rent movies as a monthly plan and it doesn't break my bank at all, as you mentioned I don't see any benefit from burning a movie on a $3 to $5 blank media when I can rent it again if I feel like watching it, Even if I really want to have a movie I liked I just wait few months and I can buy it online for around $5.


----------



## mdavej

While some of these custom firmwares are cinavia free and all region, those features aren't related. Neither is the ability to play home movies (unprotected) on BD. It's easy to find a current player with cinavia that can do all those other things without resorting to hacked or custom firmware.


----------



## latreche34

mdavej said:


> While some of these custom firmwares are cinavia free and all region, those features aren't related. Neither is the ability to play home movies (unprotected) on BD. It's easy to find a current player with cinavia that can do all those other things without resorting to hacked or custom firmware.



Name one.


----------



## mdavej

latreche34 said:


> Name one.


Samsung BD-F5700E


----------



## latreche34

mdavej said:


> Samsung BD-F5700E


The official firmware is not region free, dealers load a custom firmware before selling them, Still it does not play BD-ISO, BDMV from network or attached hard drive. no SACD support, plays discs authored as AVCHD only at least the US version.


----------



## mdavej

Your turn. Name one player that streams BD ISO. 

Anyway, there are tons of no-name Chinese players that are multi-region out of the box.


----------



## latreche34

mdavej said:


> Your turn. Name one player that streams BD ISO.


 
Pioneer BDP-140, BDP-150, BDP-450, BDP-LX58, BDP-LX88 they all take CFW to enable those features, Yes there are a lot of Chinese no name brands but I got burned before so I would not include them in my replies.


----------



## BigMikeATL

*High end Blu-ray player? Why?*

All,

I've got a nice setup -- 65" Samsung HU6500, Marantz receiver, Rotel amp, Martin Logans up front, etc, and have been quite happy using my Xbox One for Blu-ray playback.

This past weekend I bought a BDP-103D on a whim and while it's nicely built, I'm struggling to find a reason to keep it. 

I find the Darbee processing to be a gimmick that makes so little difference that I really wouldn't miss it, I don't feel I have a need for the scaler since the Anchor Bay in my Marantz does a perfectly acceptable job (as does the scaler built into the TV), and the media playback features built into my TV are as good or better than those of the Oppo.

Additionally, I don't really spin DVD's anymore and haven't missed being able to play the handful of high res audio discs that have been gathering dust alongside my CD's.

I know this player gets all kinds of hype, so it begs the question: Am I missing something? Because it feels like a high-end Blu-ray player isn't money well spent.

Thoughts?


----------



## Johnny Angell

My Oppo BDP93 is getting flakey. Sometimes I get sound, sometimes not. Just this morning, it wouldn't recognize any disc. Powered it off and on and it will play, but no sound. Powered it off and on and now I've got sound. It has done the sound thing before, but I'm thinking it's time to replace it before it fails completely.

The new player has to handle 3D with at least two HDMI outs. I want to go region-free. I believe there are some foreign discs (I think this applies to TV shows only, but not sure) have some sort of frequency issue that not all players handle and I'd like my new one to handle that issue. It would be nice if it had apps for at least Amazon and Netflix.

EDIT: It wouldn't hurt if it supported UHD. But if it's cheap enough, I wouldn't cry over replacing it in a couple of years.

It doesn't have to be Oppo, i'm not fond of paying Oppo prices.

Will you please recommend some players and sources where the players can be purchased?


----------



## Johnny Angell

Ooops. Double post.


----------



## arftech

BigMikeATL said:


> All,
> 
> I've got a nice setup -- 65" Samsung HU6500, Marantz receiver, Rotel amp, Martin Logans up front, etc, and have been quite happy using my Xbox One for Blu-ray playback.
> 
> This past weekend I bought a BDP-103D on a whim and while it's nicely built, I'm struggling to find a reason to keep it.
> 
> I find the Darbee processing to be a gimmick that makes so little difference that I really wouldn't miss it, I don't feel I have a need for the scaler since the Anchor Bay in my Marantz does a perfectly acceptable job (as does the scaler built into the TV), and the media playback features built into my TV are as good or better than those of the Oppo.
> 
> Additionally, I don't really spin DVD's anymore and haven't missed being able to play the handful of high res audio discs that have been gathering dust alongside my CD's.
> 
> I know this player gets all kinds of hype, so it begs the question: Am I missing something? Because it feels like a high-end Blu-ray player isn't money well spent.
> 
> Thoughts?


Better build quality and if this was the Oppo 95 or 105 series it would offer better sound quality with the analog section. Also both units have better sounding DACs.

Some people buy these types of units not only for video but for 2 channel and multi-channel audio. Also, Oppo offers legacy connections which is important for some folks and the support of their products is legendary.

However, if the above is not important to you then perhaps a cheaper player (cost) is probably the way to go.

Al


----------



## hernanu

Johnny Angell said:


> My Oppo BDP93 is getting flakey. Sometimes I get sound, sometimes not. Just this morning, it wouldn't recognize any disc. Powered it off and on and it will play, but no sound. Powered it off and on and now I've got sound. It has done the sound thing before, but I'm thinking it's time to replace it before it fails completely.
> 
> The new player has to handle 3D with at least two HDMI outs. I want to go region-free. I believe there are some foreign discs (I think this applies to TV shows only, but not sure) have some sort of frequency issue that not all players handle and I'd like my new one to handle that issue. It would be nice if it had apps for at least Amazon and Netflix.
> 
> EDIT: It wouldn't hurt if it supported UHD. But if it's cheap enough, I wouldn't cry over replacing it in a couple of years.
> 
> It doesn't have to be Oppo, i'm not fond of paying Oppo prices.
> 
> Will you please recommend some players and sources where the players can be purchased?


I'd get it fixed by Oppo. $75 for a service call and you'll get back a fully functional Oppo. A multi region kit costs about 100. 

If you want to get rid of it, get it fixed and sell it; it should get you somewhere between 3-500 dollars, more if you have the older firmware that still plays BD-ISO files. 

If you don't want to get rid of it, get it fixed and you'll have an excellent player for another five years. 

If you want to just be rid of it, ship it to me (I'll pay shipping) and I'll take it from there 

After that, get a Sony.


----------



## Johnny Angell

hernanu said:


> I'd get it fixed by Oppo. $75 for a service call and you'll get back a fully functional Oppo. A multi region kit costs about 100.
> 
> If you want to get rid of it, get it fixed and sell it; it should get you somewhere between 3-500 dollars, more if you have the older firmware that still plays BD-ISO files.
> 
> If you don't want to get rid of it, get it fixed and you'll have an excellent player for another five years.
> 
> If you want to just be rid of it, ship it to me (I'll pay shipping) and I'll take it from there
> 
> After that, get a Sony.


I will consider your options, the selling it for 3-500 is most appealing. I'd still love to get some recommendations along with sources for a player.


----------



## hernanu

BigMikeATL said:


> All,
> 
> I've got a nice setup -- 65" Samsung HU6500, Marantz receiver, Rotel amp, Martin Logans up front, etc, and have been quite happy using my Xbox One for Blu-ray playback.


It's good to try new things, but if you're happy with your setup, I'd keep it. 



BigMikeATL said:


> This past weekend I bought a BDP-103D on a whim and while it's nicely built, I'm struggling to find a reason to keep it.
> 
> I find the Darbee processing to be a gimmick that makes so little difference that I really wouldn't miss it, I don't feel I have a need for the scaler since the Anchor Bay in my Marantz does a perfectly acceptable job (as does the scaler built into the TV), and the media playback features built into my TV are as good or better than those of the Oppo.


Different strokes. I have a 103D and like the Darbee effect, as do a number of other owners. Some Oppo buyers don't see the point, so they get the 103. I find it works well for me, but am not aghast that other folks may not see a need. 

If other parts of your video chain do a good enough job, then I'd keep that. The whole idea is to have what you like. 

I also use my TV for some streaming, but like the video and sound processing that I get from the 103D more. 



BigMikeATL said:


> Additionally, I don't really spin DVD's anymore and haven't missed being able to play the handful of high res audio discs that have been gathering dust alongside my CD's.


I do like a good number of titles that are only available on DVD and may never be released in bluray. But that is in my collection, not in yours, so if DVDs are not useful, that is one aspect of the 103D that goes unused. 

I still buy and collect high res disks (SACD, DVD-A) and also play quite a bit of downloaded lossless music (FLAC, DSD, etc...) all of which the 103D handles flawlessly from my network drive. If this isn't valuable or useful to you, then another part of the Oppo that is not pertinent to you. 



BigMikeATL said:


> I know this player gets all kinds of hype, so it begs the question: Am I missing something? Because it feels like a high-end Blu-ray player isn't money well spent.
> 
> Thoughts?


Well, it's not hype if it actually does those things well. The features may just not useful to you; they are useful to me, but in your case, I'd return the 103D, go back to the XBox and use the 600 for something else.


----------



## BigMikeATL

arftech said:


> Better build quality and if this was the Oppo 95 or 105 series it would offer better sound quality with the analog section. Also both units have better sounding DACs.
> 
> Some people buy these types of units not only for video but for 2 channel and multi-channel audio. Also, Oppo offers legacy connections which is important for some folks and the support of their products is legendary.
> 
> However, if the above is not important to you then perhaps a cheaper player (cost) is probably the way to go.
> 
> Al


Oh, no argument in terms of build quality and the higher quality DAC's in the *5 units.

I guess what was trying to convey is that I have no plans to use the player I bought for audio decoding and I don't perceive any value from the Darbee processor or scaler -- so am I wrong in stating that my Xbox One is sufficient as my main Blu-ray player? or are there some other processing features that I could/should be using but aren't?


----------



## Selden Ball

Johnny Angell said:


> I will consider your options, the selling it for 3-500 is most appealing. I'd still love to get some recommendations along with sources for a player.


Dual HDMI outputs are only available on the top-of-the-line models from those commodity BDP manufacturers which have them at all. Sony players don't have them any more, for example, unless you get a 7xxx model from a previous year. The Panasonic DMP-BDT460 is the "obvious" choice among current players. (Their players tend to be more reliable than those from other companies.) It lists at about $160 and is available from most of the major resellers, like Best Buy, Walmart and Staples, although perhaps not in-store.


----------



## BigMikeATL

hernanu said:


> It's good to try new things, but if you're happy with your setup, I'd keep it.
> ...
> If other parts of your video chain do a good enough job, then I'd keep that. The whole idea is to have what you like.
> ...
> I do like a good number of titles that are only available on DVD and may never be released in bluray. But that is in my collection, not in yours, so if DVDs are not useful, that is one aspect of the 103D that goes unused.
> ...
> Well, it's not hype if it actually does those things well. The features may just not useful to you; they are useful to me, but in your case, I'd return the 103D, go back to the XBox and use the 600 for something else.


Yeah, after demoing the Oppo for a week, you're sort of echoing what I've been thinking. I guess part me me was still thinking in analog terms where improved hardware often yields a visual difference. In this case, I just want the bits to stream from the player to the receiver as-is and any basic player should do that without incident.

I think you're right -- the Xbox is more than adequate for Blu-ray playback and my TV does everything else I need in terms of streaming. Best to return the Oppo and use the $600 for a plane ticket somewhere nice this time of year.


----------



## hernanu

BigMikeATL said:


> Yeah, after demoing the Oppo for a week, you're sort of echoing what I've been thinking. I guess part me me was still thinking in analog terms where improved hardware often yields a visual difference. In this case, I just want the bits to stream from the player to the receiver as-is and any basic player should do that without incident.
> 
> I think you're right -- the Xbox is more than adequate for Blu-ray playback and my TV does everything else I need in terms of streaming. Best to return the Oppo and use the $600 for a plane ticket somewhere nice this time of year.


S'about right. I like my Oppos (103D and 83), but I get full benefit from them. 

The Oppos do have better video quality, even with bluray, but with bluray the difference is not easily visible to indistinguishable. Improvement in bluray quality is not a reason to get an Oppo. 

My girlfriend was a flight attendant so we get plane tickets for next to nothing, so the Oppo was next on the list 

Enjoy what you have and have a good vacation.


----------



## latreche34

BigMikeATL said:


> All,
> 
> I've got a nice setup -- 65" Samsung HU6500, Marantz receiver, Rotel amp, Martin Logans up front, etc, and have been quite happy using my Xbox One for Blu-ray playback.
> 
> This past weekend I bought a BDP-103D on a whim and while it's nicely built, I'm struggling to find a reason to keep it.
> 
> I find the Darbee processing to be a gimmick that makes so little difference that I really wouldn't miss it, I don't feel I have a need for the scaler since the Anchor Bay in my Marantz does a perfectly acceptable job (as does the scaler built into the TV), and the media playback features built into my TV are as good or better than those of the Oppo.
> 
> Additionally, I don't really spin DVD's anymore and haven't missed being able to play the handful of high res audio discs that have been gathering dust alongside my CD's.
> 
> I know this player gets all kinds of hype, so it begs the question: Am I missing something? Because it feels like a high-end Blu-ray player isn't money well spent.
> 
> Thoughts?


Not sure what the XBOX1 does or doesn't have as features, but if you're satisfied with it I don't see why you want a stand alone Blu-ray player, I'm not a video engineer but I don't see any picture quality difference when it comes to digital signal whether it be oppo or sony player it is recorded zero's ones on the disc and it comes out zero's and ones at the HDMI output, It's all up to your display's video DAC how it process the digital signal and deliver it to the individual pixels, picture quality on a digital media player is just a gimmick, after all blu-rays are done at 4:2:0 only. I agree that players may have different features but that has nothing to do with picture quality, I'm aware of the HDR standard that came out but that will be available on the UHD players not regular players, So in a nut shell you wouldn't be missing any quality from your xbox, features wise? I don't know.


----------



## enigma9o7

*What BD Player is good for Audio CDs (Fast Loading, Buttons, Display)*

I need a new BluRay player that supports 3D. 

I want something that is also easy to use as a CD player (without turning on the tv). That means I can just hit the eject button, put in a cd, and hit the play button and hear the music right away, or with minimal delay. Buttons on the front for skipping tracks, a display that shows the track number, etc.

Any advice? Doesn't have to be the latest model if it works fine.


----------



## jbichsel

I was thinking about an Oppo BDP-103 or -103D but given the state of flux in technology regarding UHD, I find it impossible to spend $500-$600 on a Blu-Ray player that will be obsolete in less than a year, most likely.

I find it far more palatable to save the $$ and use my PS3 or soon to have Xbox One as a BD player until the UHD tech sorts itself out. Seems like ANY BD player purchased with today's tech is just throwing money away.


----------



## alkemyst

jbichsel said:


> I was thinking about an Oppo BDP-103 or -103D but given the state of flux in technology regarding UHD, I find it impossible to spend $500-$600 on a Blu-Ray player that will be obsolete in less than a year, most likely.
> 
> I find it far more palatable to spend


----------



## jbichsel

alkemyst said:


> Personally, it makes no sense to upgrade now unless you have too and if that's the case going with a $100 player makes the most sense unless you have some special needs for a universal type player/non-region locked. When I was married to a Japanese woman I had that need, she enjoyed many international movies that were out of region.
> 
> UHD is coming and early adopters will pay the hefty admission charge.
> 
> I just picked up a Sony 6500 and Denon X4100 because of lightning blowing out my other items and insurance paying for most of this. I am not happy I will not have HDCP 2.2, but I really don't plan on going to UHD for another 3-5 years when my 8 month old daughter can start really enjoying that content which i feel is most suited for animation/CGI.
> 
> What's going to be really sad though is I am sure just like we have BluRay discs that are the same quality as the standard DVD, the DVD companies are going to release UHD discs with the same mastering as the BluRay.


Yep.

We are moving, lost one Sony (2010 vintage) Blu-Ray player about a month ago to a power surge. The other Sony BDP is staying in this house with the theater.

Will be building out a new theater, although not a dedicated HT room but a family room with HT. Going to get a JVC RS500, I hope, recessed ceiling screen. Once that gets done then we'll look at where BD/UHD players are.


----------



## alkemyst

jbichsel said:


> Yep.
> 
> We are moving, lost one Sony (2010 vintage) Blu-Ray player about a month ago to a power surge. The other Sony BDP is staying in this house with the theater.
> 
> Will be building out a new theater, although not a dedicated HT room but a family room with HT. Going to get a JVC RS500, I hope, recessed ceiling screen. Once that gets done then we'll look at where BD/UHD players are.


Good choice. You have time, this market is about as bad as Beta vs VHS and HD-DVD vs Blu-Ray

No one is going to solve copy protection.


----------



## eljr

*Are all players today universal?*

Do all Blu-Ray players play DVD's, SACD's, CD's now a days?

I need some suggestions for a universal player. 

Something that players everything but is inexpensive.


----------



## JazzGuyy

Very few players are universal. Mostly limited to top-of-the-line models from just a few companies, with Pioneer being the only one who seems to have universal playing across its line. Just a quick look on Amazon and a couple of other places didn't reveal any universal player for less than $300. I don't think you'll find a really cheap universal player. The $300 one was from Pioneer.


----------



## Selden Ball

eljr said:


> Do all Blu-Ray players play DVD's, SACD's, CD's now a days?
> 
> I need some suggestions for a universal player.
> 
> Something that players everything but is inexpensive.


Sony's BDP-S6500 plays the three types of discs that you list, but it doesn't play DVD-A or DAD, so it isn't universal.


----------



## eljr

Selden Ball said:


> Sony's BDP-S6500 plays the three types of discs that you list, but it doesn't play DVD-A or DAD, so it isn't universal.


Thanks, I am looking for an alternative to OPPO. Not that I don't love Oppo but it's a hobby not a need and I'd like to source from another vendor.


----------



## Selden Ball

eljr said:


> Thanks, I am looking for an alternative to OPPO. Not that I don't love Oppo but it's a hobby not a need and I'd like to source from another vendor.


 Understood. It's just that, so far as I know, none of the commodity players (those less expensive than Oppo) are universal players. The universal players that I'm aware of all cost at least as much as Oppo's players, usually more; often much more.


----------



## enigma9o7

enigma9o7 said:


> I need a new BluRay player that supports 3D.
> 
> I want something that is also easy to use as a CD player (without turning on the tv). That means I can just hit the eject button, put in a cd, and hit the play button and hear the music right away, or with minimal delay. Buttons on the front for skipping tracks, a display that shows the track number, etc.
> 
> Any advice? Doesn't have to be the latest model if it works fine.


Well nobody responded, so I bought the oppo 103 as that seems to be the main bdplayer recommended on here. Seems like it has controls on the front and I found something online that said 6 second disc load time. I hope that's from power off state. And I really hope it doesn't need the tv on and the display shows something useful. I can't believe I paid hundreds more than a cheap bdplayer to be able to play cds easily without a separate player, but can't find any decent advice as nobody appears to care about this but me!


----------



## wmcclain

enigma9o7 said:


> I found something online that said 6 second disc load time.


That's with Standby Mode set to Quick Start. When set to Energy Efficient it's more like 20 seconds.

-Bill


----------



## enigma9o7

Well that's fine. I have solar panels so don't feel too bad about using a few more watts.


----------



## mdavej

enigma9o7 said:


> Well nobody responded, so I bought the oppo 103 as that seems to be the main bdplayer recommended on here. Seems like it has controls on the front and I found something online that said 6 second disc load time. I hope that's from power off state. And I really hope it doesn't need the tv on and the display shows something useful. I can't believe I paid hundreds more than a cheap bdplayer to be able to play cds easily without a separate player, but can't find any decent advice as nobody appears to care about this but me!


You probably made the right decision. The trend these days is no display and very few buttons. I love the interface for CDs on LG players (cover art, track names, artist info, etc.), but you need a display to see it and use it. 

But playing CDs is a rare thing to do these days, hence the reason you got no responses. If you were to rip them and store them away, you could simply search any artist and any track and play it instantly without juggling discs, and use your phone to control the player sans display.


----------



## enigma9o7

mdavej said:


> You probably made the right decision. The trend these days is no display and very few buttons. I love the interface for CDs on LG players (cover art, track names, artist info, etc.), but you need a display to see it and use it.
> 
> But playing CDs is a rare thing to do these days, hence the reason you got no responses. If you were to rip them and store them away, you could simply search any artist and any track and play it instantly without juggling discs, and use your phone to control the player sans display.


Trust me, I'm well aware of that. It's my wife that complained it's too complicated/slow to "just play a cd" with our current setup, so I said I'd get something better for that next time, and that time is now as I want a 3D bd player. And I do understand.... I have a 400 disc CD jukebox fully loaded back from when I actually did buy CDs and I was happy enough with that the last 15 years, and a million other things i could say about ripped music, I pre-ordered one of the first ever handheld portable hard drive based mp3 players ever, the archos jukebox, before y2k I think I might have even been a beta tester, too long ago to remember all the details, I remember my serial number was a buch of zeros then something like 15 and I had to send it back to france once for something and directly talked with french firmware guys about usage/feature type stuff.


----------



## MisterPersuasion

*Help Finding a Decent Portable Blu-Ray Player*

I am so frustrated. For several years now I've been trying to find a small portable (Stand-Alone) Blu-Ray DVD Player that will not only play Blu-Ray DVDs in full 1080p, but also play regular DVD's in stunning quality also, as well as play my home made DVD-R dics. I've found a couple that play stunning Blu-Ray video, but regular DVD's look horrible and DVD-R's won't play at all. So does someone make a small portable Blu-Ray DVD Player that will play any type of disc at high end quality?


----------



## Doc Ox

*Is a Dedicated Blu-ray Player Worth It?*

I'm trying to decide if a dedicated Blu-ray player is worth it, so I'm seeking the AVS experts for advice. I recently made upgrades to our HTR by purchasing an Onkyo TX-NR737 receiver and Infinity Primus 7.1 speakers.


Currently I'm using my PS4 and/or Xbox One to play Blu-ray discs. Both of these devices are capable of producing signal that allows my Onkyo receiver to output 7.1 audio. I've confirmed this with a "Life of Pi" Blu-ray disc. I've tried all of the PS4 and XB1 audio output settings [i.e., Bitstream (DTS), Bitstream (Dolby), 7.1 uncompressed, etc.], but the only 7.1 format that the Onkyo receiver is able to produce from these devices is "MCH PCM 7.1" (i.e., Multi-channel PCM 7.1). It appears that I cannot get some of the newer audio formats, such as Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD Master, etc.


My questions... Is it worth it to get a dedicated Blu-ray player that can output in TrueHD, DTS-HD, etc.? Am I likely to notice a difference between these new formats and the Multi-channel PCM output that I can already get?


Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Selden Ball

Doc Ox said:


> I'm trying to decide if a dedicated Blu-ray player is worth it, so I'm seeking the AVS experts for advice. I recently made upgrades to our HTR by purchasing an Onkyo TX-NR737 receiver and Infinity Primus 7.1 speakers.
> 
> 
> Currently I'm using my PS4 and/or Xbox One to play Blu-ray discs. Both of these devices are capable of producing signal that allows my Onkyo receiver to output 7.1 audio. I've confirmed this with a "Life of Pi" Blu-ray disc. I've tried all of the PS4 and XB1 audio output settings [i.e., Bitstream (DTS), Bitstream (Dolby), 7.1 uncompressed, etc.], but the only 7.1 format that the Onkyo receiver is able to produce from these devices is "MCH PCM 7.1" (i.e., Multi-channel PCM 7.1). It appears that I cannot get some of the newer audio formats, such as Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD Master, etc.
> 
> 
> My questions... Is it worth it to get a dedicated Blu-ray player that can output in TrueHD, DTS-HD, etc.? Am I likely to notice a difference between these new formats and the Multi-channel PCM output that I can already get?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice.


The Onkyo is reporting "MCH PCM 7.1" because that's what your players are sending to it. The players are decoding the BD soundtracks from the various flavors of Dolby and DTS into PCM. You need to configure the game systems to "bitstream" (i.e. not decode) the audio coming from the discs if you want the receiver to do the decoding. However, the quality of the sound should be the same.

If you eventually upgrade your sound system (i.e replace your receiver) to support the 3D sound formats (Atmos, Auro3D or DTS:X), then you'll need to use a player which bitstreams the soundtracks, since the receiver has to do the decoding for the 3D soundtracks.


----------



## Jim Mohundro

*A BD Player < $200?*

It’s time.
For about the tenth occasion, the disk drawer of my venerable Panasonic BD-30 has refused to eject and I’ve had to troubleshoot with the front panel controls.


I received the BD-30 as a free promo with my equally veteran Panny 42” plasma display I purchased in February 2008, and which is still going strong. I see no imminent need to “upgrade”or modernize the display but it’s time to replace the player.


I’m a film instructor often teaching classic films so I want a replacement BD player that will “upscale” older DVDs as well as the BD-30 has done over these many years, but I see no real need for 3D or 4K capability, or for something like a top-end $500 Oppo player.
I know that there are at least a couple of Panasonic BD players around $100 (and the slow operation of the BD-30 has never particularly bothered me), and that might be the best direction for my needs; however, I’d appreciate suggestions for reliable review sites (in addition to CR to which I subscribe) that objectively review BD players in the up to $200 (my budget)category.


----------



## sworth

*Blu Player that will do USB thumb drive formatted in exFAT*

Anyone know of a Blu-ray player that does exFat formatted USB thumb drives? Want to play MKVs over 4gb and have Mac/PC compatibility.


----------



## wmcclain

sworth said:


> Anyone know of a Blu-ray player that does exFat formatted USB thumb drives? Want to play MKVs over 4gb and have Mac/PC compatibility.


OPPO. 

-Bill


----------



## mdavej

Jim Mohundro said:


> I’d appreciate suggestions for reliable review sites (in addition to CR to which I subscribe) that objectively review BD players in the up to $200 (my budget)category.


Unbiased BD player reviews are few and far between, so this forum is probably as good a place as any. BD picture quality is essentially the same across the board until you get into the high end players ($500 and up). 

Players with a limited feature set (no 3D, 4k upscaling, no streaming) are hard to find. Since you were happy with your old Panny and familiar with its operation, may as well get the current model for $100 or so, in spite of the fact that it does way more than you need. It's also one of the better brands for DVD upscaling, if you should ever play DVDs.

Another possible benefit of Panasonic in a classroom setting, is that if you have more than one, say a DVD recorder as well, they can be controlled independently. Other brands of players would share the same IR codes and would all respond to each other's remote.


----------



## blackride

All, I am looking for a new player. I know everyone loves the Oppo players.

I do have a question though. My current Panasonic player seems to have lag/skipping issues when watching Star Wars BluRays. Is this something that will only go away with something in the $500.00 range or is this just a crappy Panasonic player? 

I want to buy the Oppo eventually but really just need a decent player now that does not do the skipping/lag thing.

Any assistance is appreciated.


----------



## hernanu

blackride said:


> All, I am looking for a new player. I know everyone loves the Oppo players.
> 
> I do have a question though. My current Panasonic player seems to have lag/skipping issues when watching Star Wars BluRays. Is this something that will only go away with something in the $500.00 range or is this just a crappy Panasonic player?
> 
> I want to buy the Oppo eventually but really just need a decent player now that does not do the skipping/lag thing.
> 
> Any assistance is appreciated.


What model Panasonic player?


----------



## Jim Mohundro

mdavej said:


> Unbiased BD player reviews are few and far between, so this forum is probably as good a place as any. BD picture quality is essentially the same across the board until you get into the high end players ($500 and up).
> 
> Players with a limited feature set (no 3D, 4k upscaling, no streaming) are hard to find. Since you were happy with your old Panny and familiar with its operation, may as well get the current model for $100 or so, in spite of the fact that it does way more than you need. It's also one of the better brands for DVD upscaling, if you should ever play DVDs.
> 
> Another possible benefit of Panasonic in a classroom setting, is that if you have more than one, say a DVD recorder as well, they can be controlled independently. Other brands of players would share the same IR codes and would all respond to each other's remote.





Mdavej,


Thanks for the tips.


I think the only feature I’d like (as an option to beexercised or not on my whim) is access to a couple of streaming services,notably Amazon, because at least for the imminent future I’ve got Amazon Prime;otherwise 3D and 4K are of no very immediate interest to me.


----------



## blackride

Duh. I should have put the model.

DMP-BDT220


----------



## teachsac

Just played Star Wars on my 320. Played just fine. Sony players are nice, too. You might look at the X500 series.

S~


----------



## teachsac

Just played Star Wars on my 320. Played just fine. Sony players are nice, too. You might look at the X500 series.

S~


----------



## mdavej

blackride said:


> Duh. I should have put the model.
> 
> DMP-BDT220


FWIW, my Sony players have no issues with Star Wars BDs.


----------



## blackride

any specific models on the Sony people prefer? 

Thanks!


----------



## mdavej

blackride said:


> any specific models on the Sony people prefer?
> 
> Thanks!


Depends a lot on your receiver. Older Sony's do their own HD audio decoding, newer models do not. My receiver handles all my decoding, so the latest model Sony's work fine for me. If you have an older receiver, you'll need an older player to go with it. 

Current 6500 model is top of the line and very affordable. Your receiver specs will guide you on how far back you need to go for a good match in a player. I think current Panasonic players still decode everything, so that's another option.


----------



## danielrg

I'm looking for a BluRay player that can do the following two functions, and I can't find any that do. I'd like to know if I'm just out of luck on this or not. 

Feature 1 - *Zoom AND Pan. I'd like to be able to pause a Blu-Ray and zoom and pan to specific areas*. 1.5x, 2x or 4x zoom or something like that. My wife and I like to pause and look at stuff in detail sometimes - newspapers, signs, background, etc. Zoom and pan while paused is best, zoom and pan while playing would be cool too. Some players zoom, but can't find one that pans while zoomed

Feature 2 - *Slow motion or fast motion playback WITH SOUND. So maybe 0.8x, 0.9x, 1.1x, 1.2x, up to 1.5x playback with sound. * Great for watching informational content or documentaries, or if a scene is getting boring. I've heard that Panasonics did this earlier but not so much lately.

A BluRay Player with both these features would be at the top of my list!


----------



## wmcclain

People with those requirements usually go through a separate video processor. Have you looked at those devices?

-Bill


----------



## danielrg

wmcclain said:


> People with those requirements usually go through a separate video processor. Have you looked at those devices?
> 
> -Bill


I don't really know anything about such devices. I just remember my old Sony DVD player could do it, and I've never seen it on a BluRay player.

Could you give me an example of a video processor? Would I want to rip my BDs to MKV and use computer software to play them to give me these features?


----------



## wmcclain

danielrg said:


> I don't really know anything about such devices. I just remember my old Sony DVD player could do it, and I've never seen it on a BluRay player.
> 
> Could you give me an example of a video processor? Would I want to rip my BDs to MKV and use computer software to play them to give me these features?


I've never had one. There is a forum here: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/37-video-processors/

They should work with any input: Blu-ray player included.

-Bill


----------



## Melissa2008B

*Are there Blu-ray players that can work on the internet and use wireless keyboards?*

Are there Blu-ray players that can work on the internet and use wireless keyboards?


It just occurred how this could benefit me. I study martial arts and attend a school that has videos of our forms and techniques on their web site with a student login. I don't have time to watch them in the daytime when I'm busy, but at bedtime, or if I wake up for awhile in the middle of the night, this would be great!


The problem is that without a full sized keyboard, logging into anything is a horrible time consuming hassle.


But if there's a player out there that can interface with, for example, a Logitech wireless keyboard - wow!


It would also help if the player could remember my logins - like name and password.


Is there anything inexpensive, like that?


----------



## Bob R

*Keyboard*

The Sony BDP-S6500 will take a wireless keyboard, as will my PS3.

A very handy feature.


----------



## Melissa2008B

Bob R said:


> The Sony BDP-S6500 will take a wireless keyboard, as will my PS3.
> 
> A very handy feature.


I have the BDP-S5100 now and tried that, but nada.


----------



## mdavej

Melissa2008B said:


> I have the BDP-S5100 now and tried that, but nada.


Both my 1100 and 3100 work with wireless keyboard. I'm surprised the 5100 won't. Those work with the keyboard on smartphone apps as well.


----------



## Melissa2008B

mdavej said:


> Both my 1100 and 3100 work with wireless keyboard. I'm surprised the 5100 won't. Those work with the keyboard on smartphone apps as well.


Well am I doing something wrong? I just plugged the USB wireless receiver module into the back of the 5100 and went looking for it, and the only kind of keyboard I could find was their software keyboard.


----------



## mdavej

Melissa2008B said:


> Well am I doing something wrong? I just plugged the USB wireless receiver module into the back of the 5100 and went looking for it, and the only kind of keyboard I could find was their software keyboard.


There is no looking to be done. With my Logitech k400, I plugged the USB dongle in the front and it started working immediately, even though the main screen says unknown device. I used the arrow keys and enter to get to Netflix, then went to search, and every letter I typed worked fine. Even the touchpad works in the Opera browser on the player.


----------



## Melissa2008B

Has anyone tried this thing? It costs as much as a low end player but might do the trick for me: http://www.digitaltrends.com/keyboard-reviews/logitech-harmony-smart-keyboard-review/

I just cant find a devices list, on whether it would work with my player.

The only other option would be to get a newer inexpensive player that's known to work perfectly with the Logitech wireless keyboard/mouse.


----------



## mdavej

The Lookup link in my signature gives you the device list.

The keyboard part is going to work (or not work) exactly the same as the k400. If the k400 won't work on the 5100, then the Smart keyboard won't work either, except for the standard remote commands.

Why can't you use the free smartphone app?

Seems wrong to spend more on the remote than on the device itself. You can get your own Roku for about $20.


----------



## Melissa2008B

mdavej said:


> The Lookup link in my signature gives you the device list.
> 
> The keyboard part is going to work (or not work) exactly the same as the k400. If the k400 won't work on the 5100, then the Smart keyboard won't work either, except for the standard remote commands.


I'm confused by all this. Don't know what a k400 is. I just tried my wireless Logitech keyboard on the 5100 and it didn't appear to be showing up - all I saw was the software keyboard.



> Why can't you use the free smartphone app?


I could, but don't understand how all this works yet.



> Seems wrong to spend more on the remote than on the device itself. You can get your own Roku for about $20.


We hate Roku and want to get rid of the one we have ( in another room ), and get a newer player that works on the net, to replace it.
And last I checked, Roku II's were around $90.


----------



## mdavej

Melissa2008B said:


> I'm confused by all this. Don't know what a k400 is. I just tried my wireless Logitech keyboard on the 5100 and it didn't appear to be showing up - all I saw was the software keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> I could, but don't understand how all this works yet.
> 
> 
> 
> We hate Roku and want to get rid of the one we have ( in another room ), and get a newer player that works on the net, to replace it.
> And last I checked, Roku II's were around $90.


This is a k400, identical to the one you posted minus the universal remote function, usually around $25 at Target or Wal-mart, $20 used on ebay.

http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/wireless-touch-keyboard-k400r

A used Roku 1 is $20, new is $40 (on sale).

Roku is the best streaming box around in terms of apps, speed and ease of use, so anything else you get will be a step backwards.

As I said before, your keyboard won't "show up" anywhere, but it will work. The soft keyboard will remain on screen no matter what, just ignore it. Did you try the arrow keys at all?

I highly recommend you get the app working before you spend any money. It's free, it works.


----------



## Melissa2008B

Thanks for your patience. I'm new to this effort and don't know my way around yet - am confused.



mdavej said:


> This is a k400, identical to the one you posted minus the universal remote function, usually around $25 at Target or Wal-mart, $20 used on ebay.
> 
> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/wireless-touch-keyboard-k400r


Oh ok, thanks. Well the one I briefly tried here, is the Logitech K520 wireless keyboard ( only ) that I use on my PC.


[/QUOTE] A used Roku 1 is $20, new is $40 (on sale).

Roku is the best streaming box around in terms of apps, speed and ease of use, so anything else you get will be a step backwards.[/QUOTE]

We've had quirky problems with them. Often needing to be restarted, etc. Logging into Netflix is a royal pain with the software keyboards.



> As I said before, your keyboard won't "show up" anywhere, but it will work.


I don't understand how it can work without showing up. Are there newer player models where it will show up?



> The soft keyboard will remain on screen no matter what, just ignore it. Did you try the arrow keys at all?


I didn't know what to try, or how.



> I highly recommend you get the app working before you spend any money. It's free, it works.


What app? This is where I'm confused.

I'm familiar with apps on my smart phone - just unclear what you're referring to here.


----------



## mdavej

Melissa2008B said:


> I don't understand how it can work without showing up. Are there newer player models where it will show up?


It's not like a computer. I don't know what you're expecting to "show up" or even where something would show up. Plug it in the front, turn it on, start typing. I don't know what else to tell you. I have the essentially the same model player as you and the same kind of keyboard (Logitech unifying).

On my iPhone, I go to the app store and search for Sideview. Similar story for Google Play store on Android. See here for more info.

https://us.en.kb.sony.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/33389/related/1

If you buy the other keyboard you posted, it's going to work exactly the same as mine. Nothing shows up anywhere, it just works.


----------



## Melissa2008B

mdavej said:


> It's not like a computer. I don't know what you're expecting to "show up" or even where something would show up. Plug it in the front, turn it on, start typing. I don't know what else to tell you. I have the essentially the same model player as you and the same kind of keyboard (Logitech unifying).
> 
> On my iPhone, I go to the app store and search for Sideview. Similar story for Google Play store on Android. See here for more info.
> 
> https://us.en.kb.sony.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/33389/related/1
> 
> If you buy the other keyboard you posted, it's going to work exactly the same as mine. Nothing shows up anywhere, it just works.


Why would I need that sideview app when I have nothing Apple here?


----------



## mdavej

Melissa2008B said:


> Why would I need that sideview app when I have nothing Apple here?


Jesus H. Christ! You said you were familiar with apps on your smartphone. Most are either Apple or Android. Whichever one you have, that's the app you get! When you run the app on your phone, you use your phone's on-screen keyboard to type on the sony player.

I can't deal with this anymore.


----------



## Melissa2008B

I am familiar with apps. I have an Android phone and you're suggesting an Apple app - one that I don't even know what it does, or why I would need it.

But on a positive note, after you went off on me, I took the keyboard back in and plugged the receiver into the 5100. I found out that, by bringing up the software keyboard menu, I CAN just type and the text goes into the url box. I managed to bring up my SOHO web page and google, but was unable to type a search into google - probably because this keyboard doesn't have a built-in mouse. So I think I'm on track now - just gotta buy a keyboard with mouse - that one you recommended here.

Thanks for your patience and help.


----------



## mdavej

Glad you got it working. Sorry I lost it.


----------



## Melissa2008B

I'm looking at

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005DKZTMG...olid=C0VA6DYQXVYN&coliid=I1NNEFDLKRD25P&psc=1

which is low cost and apparently highly rated.

Does anyone know what that "multi-touch" does? It sounds useful for this application but I'm not certain.

I'm also wondering if there's a way to save an url when you do it this way, but it doesn't appear so.


----------



## mdavej

That's exactly what I have. No idea what multi-touch means, but it works the same as the touch pad on a laptop.

EDIT: I figured out multi-touch. It's pinch to zoom, two finger scroll, etc. That won't work on the Sony.


----------



## willdude

I currently use a fat PS3 as my blu-ray player and Netflix streamer, but would like to replace it with a quieter, less power-hungry device. My requirements are:

- IR input so I can keep using my Harmony remote
- Can stream Netflix at 1080p over wireless
- Can output 5.1 surround from Netflix in a non-Dolby Digital Plus format.

That last point is key: my AVR doesn't decode DD+ properly, but thankfully my PS3 transcodes DD+ and outputs regular DD 5.1.

Any suggestions?


----------



## mdavej

willdude said:


> I currently use a fat PS3 as my blu-ray player and Netflix streamer, but would like to replace it with a quieter, less power-hungry device. My requirements are:
> 
> - IR input so I can keep using my Harmony remote
> - Can stream Netflix at 1080p over wireless
> - Can output 5.1 surround from Netflix in a non-Dolby Digital Plus format.
> 
> That last point is key: my AVR doesn't decode DD+ properly, but thankfully my PS3 transcodes DD+ and outputs regular DD 5.1.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I could have sworn all my recent Sony's have bitstreamed DD5.1 from Netflix over optical when the source was DD+. So I think it's worth a try unless you find definitive proof otherwise. I'd re-test it myself, but my new AVR does DD+.

I think just about any player can meet your other requirements. Netflix 1080p is only 6Mbps, so even the worst wifi can handle that without breaking a sweat. I don't know of any players that have completely removed IR.

In terms of universal remote control, discrete power commands are important to me, don't know if they are to you or not. If they are, avoid Samsung. LG, Sony, Panasonic all have discretes.


----------



## bjb1973

*looking for a new bluray player.*

I guys I'm looking for a good bluray player that has fast loading times,WIFI, and can bitstream.


----------



## zafabafa

Hi guys and girls.

Im looking for a blu-ray player. 
I have a Epson 5030ub and it will be hooked up to my denon x2100w.

So I want 1080p24, and all of today's smart tv features (wifi, apps, ect.)

But most importantly it needs to be able to be made region free. 
I am a steelbook collector and have all regions out there.

I want to be able to play them.

What do you think?


----------



## hernanu

bjb1973 said:


> I guys I'm looking for a good bluray player that has fast loading times,WIFI, and can bitstream.


That would fit most current players. Depending on what you want to spend, the Sonys and Panasonics are probably your best bet.


----------



## bjb1973

The Sony blu-ray player that I have right now is only a year old and it does not support bit stream


----------



## bjb1973

Do you know which Sony blu-ray player will have bitstream?


----------



## lovinthehd

bjb1973 said:


> Do you know which Sony blu-ray player will have bitstream?


You sure about that? Or what do you mean by bitstream? The trend is more to only have bitstream audio only, and limited on-board decoding (like only 2ch pcm rather than multi-ch lpcm).


----------



## bjb1973

Yes im sure. Nowhere in settings does it say bistream. You cant play 7.1 surround without using bitstream. I was only getting 5.1 from pcm. I changed out to a different player. Selected bitstream, then i got 7.1 sound


----------



## mdavej

bjb1973 said:


> Yes im sure. Nowhere in settings does it say bistream. You cant play 7.1 surround without using bitstream. I was only getting 5.1 from pcm. I changed out to a different player. Selected bitstream, then i got 7.1 sound


In Sony-land Auto=Bitstream (if AVR is capable of decoding it). All Sony's ever made can bitstream, including whichever one you used to have and the very latest model. You simply used the wrong settings.


----------



## rogerpm5k

Right now I have an older LG blu ray player, 2012 model. I have recently purchased a Vizio M Series 4k tv. I have been thinking about buying the Panasonic BDT460, it's supposed to be a great player and a 4k upscaler. But I am reluctant because I'm unsure if expense would be justified. Does the player make that much of a difference, would it be a noticeable difference? 
Thank you for any and all input.


----------



## red5goahead

Hi guys

I'm choosing a Blu ray player in Sony (S6500) or Panasonic models (BDT-370/371)

I'm searching for a good NetFlix support (especially for the future upgrade) and a extended Dlna client features (24p and srt external file mainly for MP4 or MKV file), though I've a MediaPortal Htpc but also would be fine file streaming work with another device.

I know that NetFlix do not support 24P with any Blu Ray player but is it possible to set 1080 interlaced 60 HZ only for NetFlix streaming with Sony or Panasonic models?

It will be connected through Marantz Avr via Hdmi and I've a Panasonic TV plasma ST60 that have an old NetFlix app

Thanks


----------



## mdavej

red5goahead said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm choosing a Blu ray player in Sony (S6500) or Panasonic models (BDT-370/371)
> 
> I'm searching for a good NetFlix support (especially for the future upgrade) and a extended Dlna client features (24p and srt external file mainly for MP4 or MKV file), though I've a MediaPortal Htpc but also would be fine file streaming work with another device.
> 
> I know that NetFlix do not support 24P with any Blu Ray player but is it possible to set 1080 interlaced 60 HZ only for NetFlix streaming with Sony or Panasonic models?
> 
> It will be connected through Marantz Avr via Hdmi and I've a Panasonic TV plasma ST60 that have an old NetFlix app
> 
> Thanks


Sony has no 1080i setting. For Panasonic, you'll have to check the manual. 

In my experience, Panasonic has very minimal DLNA and file streaming capabilities. I would avoid it. For file streaming, you should also consider LG and Samsung. I've found Sony only works as well as the DLNA server you use. IOW, don't rely on the one in Windows. Use Serviio or something like that.


----------



## red5goahead

mdavej said:


> Sony has no 1080i setting. For Panasonic, you'll have to check the manual.
> 
> In my experience, Panasonic has very minimal DLNA and file streaming capabilities. I would avoid it. For file streaming, you should also consider LG and Samsung. I've found Sony only works as well as the DLNA server you use. IOW, don't rely on the one in Windows. Use Serviio or something like that.


Ok thanks. Windows 10 have a good Dlna server that support also the Mkv (I tried briefly with my TV Panasonic St60 but it have not 24p support and srt external file)

I'll take a look for LG and Samsung. Panasonic was my first choice due same tv brand.


----------



## bjb1973

mdavej said:


> In Sony-land Auto=Bitstream (if AVR is capable of decoding it). All Sony's ever made can bitstream, including whichever one you used to have and the very latest model. You simply used the wrong settings.


well damn...auto worked!! thanks bro


----------



## pcumming

*Blu-Ray Player under $150 that also streams apps with Ethernet?*

Blu-Ray Player under $150 that also streams apps with Ethernet?

I am looking for a blue-ray player that can play regular DVD's (all I have) but more importantly can stream and play on-demand Netflix, Hulu Plus and Amazon. AND has an ethernet connections (in addition to wireless)

Perhaps a dumb question but I read somewhere that some of these players DO NOT allow On-Demand from Amazon which in my mind makes no sense as I would think streaming is streaming regardless of the provider.

I currently have an Amazon Fire stick that is wireless and an OLD DVD player. so instead of buying the Fire TV with ethernet connection or a ROKU 4, I thought I could kill 2 birds and replace my old DVD player with something to replace the firestick and the old dvd player (composite cables). But I am open to other suggestions like just get the Roku or AMAZON TV.

Also want an ethernet connection as I notice some stuttering/lag/freeze and then fast moving catch-up on Netflix even with the router 5-20 feet away at 2.4 or 5ghz. Tried different channels and to no avail. But the original question remains.

Thanks for any help.
Peter


----------



## hernanu

pcumming said:


> Blu-Ray Player under $150 that also streams apps with Ethernet?
> 
> I am looking for a blue-ray player that can play regular DVD's (all I have) but more importantly can stream and play on-demand Netflix, Hulu Plus and Amazon. AND has an ethernet connections (in addition to wireless)
> 
> Perhaps a dumb question but I read somewhere that some of these players DO NOT allow On-Demand from Amazon which in my mind makes no sense as I would think streaming is streaming regardless of the provider.
> 
> I currently have an Amazon Fire stick that is wireless and an OLD DVD player. so instead of buying the Fire TV with ethernet connection or a ROKU 4, I thought I could kill 2 birds and replace my old DVD player with something to replace the firestick and the old dvd player (composite cables). But I am open to other suggestions like just get the Roku or AMAZON TV.
> 
> Also want an ethernet connection as I notice some stuttering/lag/freeze and then fast moving catch-up on Netflix even with the router 5-20 feet away at 2.4 or 5ghz. Tried different channels and to no avail. But the original question remains.
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> Peter


Most affordable players should support all three streaming services. The Panasonic and Sonys should play DVD's pretty well. 

It seems streaming is your focus - if those three services are what you want, then one of those players will do the job. 

As for Amazon being on some and not on others, I think you have it reversed. The services are the ones that control access - in particular Amazon is choosy about whose players can carry their service. 

The players can stream just about anything, they have agreements with the services to carry them. The clients are provided and controlled by the services. 

So Amazon not being in some players is not determined by the players (as you said streaming is streaming) but by whether Amazon wants it to be carried by that player. 

As an example, the best bluray player / DVD player hands down (the Oppo line) doesn't have and may not ever have Amazon since Amazon is not interested in smaller manufacturers. Unfortunate since I'm a prime member and Oppo owner, but there it is.


----------



## Jim Mohundro

I was able to purchase a new, discontinued Panasonic DMP-BDT330, which was the last of two models to provide Amazon Prime Access. It turns out that with the closed-in design of my component storage/bookshelf, I'd not noted two issues for my contemplated replacement of the venerable BD-30: AC power cords appear to be proprietory with each brand, i.e., the Panasonic cord was not compatible with a new Sony BD player (because of Amazon Prime facility, and because I've happily used Sonys in my classes [with the Panny player as my home player incorporated within my home video system] I originally brought home and hoped to connect with the existing Panasonic power cord.

I did a bit of in-showroom research and the power cord incompatibility among brands really became evident; therefore, I tracked down that most recent Panny DMP-BDT330, the AC power cord for which was identical with my BD-30 cord, and I was simply able use the existing power cord and HDMI cable to make the player substitution without disturbing the otherwise not very accessible other video component connections. The player is working well and I can squeeze a bit more benefit out of my Amazon Prime membership.

Thanks again for the solid advice on this forum.


----------



## PeterB123

Saw this thread AFTER posting on the main board.


I have a home theater which has a Dune Smart B1. I keep running into issues with it where it won't play some titles. It may be a DVD or a BR, and it will play one but not the other - just certain titles. It's extremely annoying having to test titles before inviting people over to watch a movie. 


I bought an OPPO 103D Darbee, but it's just not going to work out. I hate dealing with discs, so I archive them to hard drive and then put the disc in a large bin in storage. The DVD's on hard drives or native - audio_ts and video_ts directory structures. BR are native as well, and I have over 1500 titles I'm not going to convert. The OPPO is going back this week.


I need some recommendations for a BR player that supports "native" DVD and BR titles on external media, doesn't have a loud fan and is similar in performance to the OPPO. I would like having dual HDMI outputs, but it isn't a deal breaker. 


I'd like to keep the budget under $650.


This is going into my theater. Connecting to an Epson HomeCinema 6100 and Yamaha RX-V867.


Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 


Thank you in advance,
Peter


----------



## wmcclain

I'm not recalling Blu-ray players that support VIDEO_TS directories. You'll need an HTPC or a media player appliance much like the Dune. 

See these threads:



http://www.avsforum.com/f/39/networking-media-servers-amp-content-streamers
http://www.avsforum.com/f/26/home-theater-computers

-Bill


----------



## Selden Ball

PeterB123 said:


> I need some recommendations for a BR player that supports "native" DVD and BR titles on external media, doesn't have a loud fan and is similar in performance to the OPPO. I would like having dual HDMI outputs, but it isn't a deal breaker.


The studios have pressured the disc player manufacturers to remove the ability to access ISO images of video discs. You certainly aren't going to find it on any current models. My understanding is that this capability is available a few older Oppo players which have not had their firmware updated, and that such players sell at a very high premium on EBay.

That's one of the reasons many people now use storage formats like MKV.


----------



## ginakra

*Upscaling 4k Players, Better Pic With Dvd?*

Hi all, this is probably such a basic question, but need some help. I got a 4k Samsung tv earlier this summer. We have an old dvd player and the picture is not that great. We rent a lot of dvds at netflix and buy a few dvds a year. I was wondering if we got a 4k upscaling blu ray player if the dvds would have a better picture, sharper, better clarity in general. We will obviously buy blu ray in the future. Not sure if we will shell out the extra fee for blu ray at netflix. Not sure if we should buy now. Advice? Thank you.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jdana

*4K upscaling*

I have a 4K tv and am looking into buying a BD player for it. If I buy a 4K upscaling BD player now, will it work with 4K BD’s when they hit shelves? Or will I be stuck with a player that only has the ability to upscale, not play native 4K from the disc. I hope this isn't a dumb question.


----------



## hernanu

jdana said:


> I have a 4K tv and am looking into buying a BD player for it. If I buy a 4K upscaling BD player now, will it work with 4K BD’s when they hit shelves? Or will I be stuck with a player that only has the ability to upscale, not play native 4K from the disc. I hope this isn't a dumb question.


Not a dumb question, but you have it right. 



If you buy an upscaling BD player now, it won't accept pure 4K media and won't be firmware upgradeable to allow that. 
It's early days for 4K BD players (as in none are available for purchase as far as I know). When they do come out, they will be much more expensive than BD players. 

So in my view, your choice is to wait about a year or two until 4K players are affordable enough to be in the ballpark of current BD players, or buy a player now, with the understanding that in a couple of years you'd replace it. 

I have a player already, and plan to wait at least a year or two until the 4K players have stabilized. A lot of 4K media should be available from streaming, so the combination of that and a good reliable bluray player may be the best combination now.


----------



## Selden Ball

ginakra said:


> Hi all, this is probably such a basic question, but need some help. I got a 4k Samsung tv earlier this summer. We have an old dvd player and the picture is not that great. We rent a lot of dvds at netflix and buy a few dvds a year. I was wondering if we got a 4k upscaling blu ray player if the dvds would have a better picture, sharper, better clarity in general. We will obviously buy blu ray in the future. Not sure if we will shell out the extra fee for blu ray at netflix. Not sure if we should buy now. Advice? Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, you'll have to buy a Blu-ray player and try it in order to find out. Some disc players upscale better than some TVs. Some players, especially those from Panasonic, have adjustments you can make to help improve the image. Whether or not you buy a new player now is up to you. 4K upscaling players often are on sale for under $100.

Without seeing your TV and the DVDs you've been watching, it's impossible to know what you consider a "not great" picture. Some TVs have poor upscaling and some DVDs are poorly recorded. It also could be that you simply didn't notice the relatively low resolution of DVDs on your previous TV. One of the easy-to-see differences in resolution between Blu-ray discs and DVDs is that the final credits are easy to read on most Blu-ray discs, and very difficult to read on most DVDs.


----------



## Lils Roro

ginakra said:


> Hi all, this is probably such a basic question, but need some help. I got a 4k Samsung tv earlier this summer. We have an old dvd player and the picture is not that great. We rent a lot of dvds at netflix and buy a few dvds a year. I was wondering if we got a 4k upscaling blu ray player if the dvds would have a better picture, sharper, better clarity in general. We will obviously buy blu ray in the future. Not sure if we will shell out the extra fee for blu ray at netflix. Not sure if we should buy now. Advice? Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Regardless of which device does the upscaling, I think 1080p video (bluray) looks much better on 4K TVs than lesser resolutions, and its where 4K will start to make a difference. There's only so much upscaling can do. The best TV I have for watching DVDs is a 720p plasma.


----------



## BillP

jdana said:


> I have a 4K tv and am looking into buying a BD player for it. If I buy a 4K upscaling BD player now, will it work with 4K BD’s when they hit shelves? Or will I be stuck with a player that only has the ability to upscale, not play native 4K from the disc. I hope this isn't a dumb question.


I would recommend a cheap


----------



## BillP

ginakra said:


> Hi all, this is probably such a basic question, but need some help. I got a 4k Samsung tv earlier this summer. We have an old dvd player and the picture is not that great. We rent a lot of dvds at netflix and buy a few dvds a year. I was wondering if we got a 4k upscaling blu ray player if the dvds would have a better picture, sharper, better clarity in general. We will obviously buy blu ray in the future. Not sure if we will shell out the extra fee for blu ray at netflix. Not sure if we should buy now. Advice? Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Any decent DVD player should look excellent with any HDTV. So I wonder whether your old player only has composite output rather than component or HDMI (in which case a new player will look much, much better than your old one). Also, check your player's settings to optimize PQ.


----------



## Newbee2015

I have a Home theater with:
BenQ HT-series HT1075 1080P
Yamaha RX-V379BL 5.1-Channel Network A/V Receiver
Definitive Technology Procinema 600
I do have Amazon Fire stick for all KODI / NetFlix or youtube. 

So i think i might not need a Wifi connectivity on my blue ray player (I am open for suggestions and advises.)
Now i am looking for a Blue ray player for Blueray discs and DVDs. Can someone help me with a good one that cost me around $100?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BillP

Newbee2015 said:


> I have a Home theater with:
> BenQ HT-series HT1075 1080P
> Yamaha RX-V379BL 5.1-Channel Network A/V Receiver
> Definitive Technology Procinema 600
> I do have Amazon Fire stick for all KODI / NetFlix or youtube.
> 
> So i think i might not need a Wifi connectivity on my blue ray player (I am open for suggestions and advises.)
> Now i am looking for a Blue ray player for Blueray discs and DVDs. Can someone help me with a good one that cost me around $100?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Both Sony and Panasonic are the most popular players in your price range. Check out both brands for the features you want. And you will need internet connectivity (whether WiFi or hard wired) for downloading firmware updates.


----------



## ssmokeyy

*need a new blu ray player for my new js8500 tv.*

So I had to get a new tv and I got the js8500 Samsung and its my first Samsung product ever. I want to buy a blu ray player to support how nice the tv is. My first option is Samsung j7500 and I'm wondering if that is a good player or if there is something better for around $160? I have full theater and dark room for viewing.


----------



## faulkton

with a sUHD TV like that, i think it would be a shame not to wait for UHD bluray players to come out. Unless you plan to replace it in a few months and it's just a throwaway stopgap.


----------



## ssmokeyy

I have been looking for info on those players and can't find the info any where. If I knew some kind of news I would wait.


----------



## ray0414

ssmokeyy said:


> I have been looking for info on those players and can't find the info any where. If I knew some kind of news I would wait.


there will be alot more info a the consumer electronic show on january 8th in Las Vegas. basically every body at AVS forums anxiously waits for that day to come 

there should be quite a few UHD players on display, along with some release dates and pricing too. But as of right now the samsung UHD player is expected to debut around $500.


----------



## BillP

ssmokeyy said:


> So I had to get a new tv and I got the js8500 Samsung and its my first Samsung product ever. I want to buy a blu ray player to support how nice the tv is. My first option is Samsung j7500 and I'm wondering if that is a good player or if there is something better for around $160? I have full theater and dark room for viewing.


Samsung displays are very nice. But many here avoid Samsung BluRay players due to poor reliability. I would go Sony or Panasonic, or (with a higher budget) Oppo. As others suggest, the display will upscale so you don't really need a player that will do that. Instead, wait for true 4K players (the current ones won't play 4K discs).


----------



## Jim McC

What do you guys think of the Sony S3500 player? Is it a good and reliable player? Thanks.


----------



## alkemyst

Jim McC said:


> What do you guys think of the Sony S3500 player? Is it a good and reliable player? Thanks.


It's a solid player, you will give up 3D and DVD-Audio compared to a S6500 for about $100 on sale.

That's 2x the price...it really depends your needs and how often you upgrade.


----------



## teachsac

6500 doesn't do DVD-Audio. No sony does. Sony supports SACD.

S~


----------



## alkemyst

teachsac said:


> 6500 doesn't do DVD-Audio. No sony does. Sony supports SACD.
> 
> S~


I apologize there is a lot of misinformation like this: http://www.crutchfield.com/S-T0loRn...BDP6500/Sony-BDP-S3500-vs-Sony-BDP-S6500.html

Originally, the sales people told me the S6500 doesn't do SACD either.


----------



## Jim McC

alkemyst said:


> It's a solid player, you will give up 3D and DVD-Audio compared to a S6500 for about $100 on sale.
> 
> That's 2x the price...it really depends your needs and how often you upgrade.



Thanks. I do a lot of Netflix HD streaming. Does it work well with Netflix streaming?


----------



## teachsac

I have zero issues streaming NF with my Sonys.

S~


----------



## Ben Little

*optical output NLA ?*

I need to replace my bluray player with one that has the same audio hookup for my older receiver, it uses optical and I need it asap.
I tried going through my tv connections via the hdmi input running the audio and plugging in the optical out for my receiver and the quality sucks badly !

I don't want to replace my Receiver because it was rather expensive and it works perfectly, but I am having problems playing blurays and it's not firmware or dirt, I have tried a lot of things and I'm done watching pieces of movies. I don't care what it costs to replace the player but I want to keep my receiver.

What do you suggest ? I live in Nova Scotia Canada


----------



## teachsac

Last year's Panasonic models (X60 series) are the only mass market players I can think of. Most have dropped legacy outputs. Samsung and LG have coax. You don't have a free coax connector?


----------



## Loki Alphaville

Hi guys 
after 3 years of use of my Sony BDP-S790 3D Blu-ray Player I'm considering to change it to get something more recent bout codecs, technology, mechanics and so on. 
I'm lookin for a player 4k upscaling, able to play divx, mkv, and most of the possible codecs, wi-fi, usb ports, optical port. Basically a very good one, I really dont mind about the price, I just want a very good player. Thanks in advance for your kind help


----------



## Loki Alphaville

Hi guys 
after 3 years of use of my Sony BDP-S790 3D Blu-ray Player I'm considering to change it to get something more recent bout codecs, technology, mechanics and so on. 
I'm lookin for a player 4k upscaling, able to play divx, mkv, and most of the possible codecs, wi-fi, usb ports, optical port. Basically a very good one, I really dont mind about the price, I just want a very good player. Thanks in advance for your kind help


----------



## wmcclain

Loki Alphaville said:


> Hi guys
> after 3 years of use of my Sony BDP-S790 3D Blu-ray Player I'm considering to change it to get something more recent bout codecs, technology, mechanics and so on.
> I'm lookin for a player 4k upscaling, able to play divx, mkv, and most of the possible codecs, wi-fi, usb ports, optical port. Basically a very good one, I really dont mind about the price, I just want a very good player. Thanks in advance for your kind help


Welcome to AVSForum.

The OPPO models meet your criteria but start at $499. See the FAQ for media file codec details: Media Files.

-Bill


----------



## Loki Alphaville

Tyvm  sadly OPPO ones are not really easy to get in my country (italy) any other option please?


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

*Sub $200 BR Player Decodes HD Codecs*

I have been trying to find a BR player that is under $200 that decodes DTHD and DTSMA to pcm, as well SACD.

The contenders I think may fit the bill is the S790, S6200, and S7200. Although it seems that the later two only bitstreams DTHD and can decode DTSMA to PCM. However the last time I tried a Sony player it was not possible to set PCM output independently for each codec. It was could be bitstream or PCM but not a mix.

Any clarification would be much appreciated or recommendations.

Best regards,
KvE


----------



## Loki Alphaville

Some Models i was condisering are Samsung BD-F7500, Sony BDP-S7200 which are easy to find to buy.. but please if you know any better please let me know


----------



## teachsac

I would go with the Sony any day of the week. I have the 7200 and love it.


----------



## teachsac

KMFDMvsEnya said:


> I have been trying to find a BR player that is under $200 that decodes DTHD and DTSMA to pcm, as well SACD.
> 
> The contenders I think may fit the bill is the S790, S6200, and S7200. Although it seems that the later two only bitstreams DTHD and can decode DTSMA to PCM. However the last time I tried a Sony player it was not possible to set PCM output independently for each codec. It was could be bitstream or PCM but not a mix.
> 
> Any clarification would be much appreciated or recommendations.
> 
> Best regards,
> KvE


Last years Panasonic X60 series does internal decoding. This year's model does not. I don't know of any BD player to set audio independently set decoding output. If a player decodes DTSMA it will decode DTSHD.


----------



## g.j.martin

*Marantz UD5007 vs 7007*

Hey guys, trying to decide between the two, can get the 5007 for 299 or the 7007 for 749. I have a Marantz receiver now and wanted to stay with the same player. I have the UD5005 now and it's on its last leg, slow, doesn't play sometimes, NOISY. Is the only differences between the 5007 and 7007 the balanced XLR's I won't probably ever use? These are refurb prices btw by an Authorized Marantz dealer


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

teachsac said:


> Last years Panasonic X60 series does internal decoding. This year's model does not. I don't know of any BD player to set audio independently set decoding output. If a player decodes DTSMA it will decode DTSHD.


My current Panasonic BD-65 can independently set DTHD and DTSMA for bitstream or pcm output. Also picked up a Panasonic DMP-903 today and it can do the same thing.

Unfortunately I find the 903 to be moderately noisy at frequencies that annoy me and whether it actually is a benefit it does not offer RGB output like the 65. RGB output definitely reduces banding with certain gradients from my PC to my VT60.

So does the Sony S6200 or 7200 fully decode to Multi-channel PCM for both DTHD and DTSMA?
-Looks like the 6200 can only bitstream DTHD.

Thanks,
KvE


----------



## Loki Alphaville

teachsac said:


> i would go with the sony any day of the week. I have the 7200 and love it.


tyvm


----------



## g.j.martin

g.j.martin said:


> Hey guys, trying to decide between the two, can get the 5007 for 299 or the 7007 for 749. I have a Marantz receiver now and wanted to stay with the same player. I have the UD5005 now and it's on its last leg, slow, doesn't play sometimes, NOISY. Is the only differences between the 5007 and 7007 the balanced XLR's I won't probably ever use? These are refurb prices btw by an Authorized Marantz dealer


 bump


----------



## edfowler

g.j.martin said:


> Hey guys, trying to decide between the two, can get the 5007 for 299 or the 7007 for 749. I have a Marantz receiver now and wanted to stay with the same player. I have the UD5005 now and it's on its last leg, slow, doesn't play sometimes, NOISY. Is the only differences between the 5007 and 7007 the balanced XLR's I won't probably ever use? These are refurb prices btw by an Authorized Marantz dealer


It is possible that the 7007 build quality translates to much better picture/sound quality than the 5007. Unfortunately I have not personally seen the 7007 to be able to tell you if it is more than twice as good as the 5007. I can tell you that I went from an OPPO 105 to a refurbished 5007 and I am more than pleased and satisfied with the 5007. Audio does not compare but, strictly using it as a bluray player, I feel it may even surpass the video quality of the $$$OPPO$$$.


----------



## edfowler

I am currently trying to decide between a Sony bdp-s6500 and a Samsung 7500. My primary concern is video quality. This is for the kids theater (plus my wife lost her job over 3 months ago) so I want to keep the cost down.
Any opinions between the two? I haven't been having very good luck searching for comparisons.


----------



## keyweez360

Currently have a Samsung HU8550 TV, Denon AVR-X1200W, and PS3 (fat) for Blu-Ray/DVD playback. The PS3's drive seems to be dying, as it tends to have issues playing DVDs lately, though BDs are fine. Looking into a replacement BD player, hoping you guys can provide some guidance. Reading some ways back into this topic, I've seen the Sony BDPS7200 mentioned a few times, which does seem to be better performing than my PS3. 

Would a dedicated player like the BDPS7200 give me better results than say, a PS4? Don't really have a budget in mind, and honestly not really sure what features I'm looking for in a BD player, trying to think of what I'd need below:

4K upscaling? My TV does this anyways, so not completely necessary
Wi-Fi (TV's smart hub not always reliable)
CD/CD-R, DVD/DVD-R, and BD/BD-R
HD audio formats 
Bitstream? In what scenario would someone choose Bitsteam over LPCM? -- which choice would be ideal with a new player?
People are mentioning codecs, is this more for digital file playback? ie from a USB drive?


----------



## g.j.martin

edfowler said:


> It is possible that the 7007 build quality translates to much better picture/sound quality than the 5007. Unfortunately I have not personally seen the 7007 to be able to tell you if it is more than twice as good as the 5007. I can tell you that I went from an OPPO 105 to a refurbished 5007 and I am more than pleased and satisfied with the 5007. Audio does not compare but, strictly using it as a bluray player, I feel it may even surpass the video quality of the $$$OPPO$$$.


Did the refurb look new? How about the noise, my 5005 made a loud noise when reading, I tested one (UD5007) a BB an it also had a rather loud noise, but not as bad. When you say the audio doesn't compare to Oppo, is it that noticeable? Do you mean audio across the board as in movies/music, or just for specific formats on music? I would also be considering only the Oppo 103, the 105 is too pricey for me, even the 103 is stretching it.
Thanks!


----------



## edfowler

The refurbished 5007 I got looked new and is silent. Audio wise it is great using hdmi out for movies. I was referring to music playback, the Oppo is stellar and in a class by itself in that regard. If I were considering a 103 I would certainly spend the extra 100 for the 103D with Darbee enhancement. I use a Darbee and would love to have it out if the video chain (my jvc projector sometimes has sync issues)


----------



## Selden Ball

edfowler said:


> I am currently trying to decide between a Sony bdp-s6500 and a Samsung 7500. My primary concern is video quality. This is for the kids theater (plus my wife lost her job over 3 months ago) so I want to keep the cost down.
> Any opinions between the two? I haven't been having very good luck searching for comparisons.


In general, Sony and Panasonic players tend to be reported to provide more reliable functionality than other brands, including Samsung. Video quality is indistinguishable these days if you're careful not to use any of the so-called enhancements, which tend to do more damage than good. (Panasonic players provide more video adjustments than Sony does, which might matter if you have some poorly recorded DVDs.) Also, FWIW, the Sony player can play SACD discs, but the Samsung can't.


----------



## Marconi

*Player With Instant Replay*

I've been a TiVo user since 2001 and I'm spoiled. TiVo has a button on their remote control that, with a single press, instantly skips back 8 seconds. It's perfect for re-watching a great bit of action, hearing again what was just said and so on. I use it often.

I'm trying to find a Blu-Ray disc player that has similar functionality. Googling found an old note from years ago (on a TiVo forum) which said that Sony used to have two models with that feature but that no current models do. 

I'm hoping to find that someone today makes a disc player that has a similar function. Most descriptions of products found on line give very little info about actual features. Having to press


----------



## teachsac

Blu-ray players skip back to the beginning of the chapter or you can use the reverse button to the point you want similar to a VCR/DVD player. The instant replay button on DVRs came about because of that. Instant replay in sports and backing up when coming out of a commercial.


----------



## keyweez360

Starting to narrow it down I think. In replacing my fat PS3 would I get better results from a Sony BDPS6500 or BDPS7200? Features seem comparable but the 7200 is twice the price of the 6500.


----------



## Selden Ball

keyweez360 said:


> Starting to narrow it down I think. In replacing my fat PS3 would I get better results from a Sony BDPS6500 or BDPS7200? Features seem comparable but the 7200 is twice the price of the 6500.


The 7200 has a few more hardware features: a front panel display, a second USB jack on the back panel, and an internal power supply. Because of the latter, it's physically larger than the 6500.

So far as its other features are concerned, I believe they're pretty much the same. Someone else will have to verify whether the 7200 has a multichannel DTS-HD decoder. The manual carefully doesn't say. I know the 6500 has only stereo decoders for both DOLBY TrueHD and DTS-HD. Having a multichannel decoder would be important if you have a 2015 model Denon or Marantz AVR. They won't apply Dolby Surround to bitstreamed DTS, only to Dolby and LPCM.


----------



## teachsac

BDP-S7200, DTSMA (Yes) TrueHD (2 Ch)

S~


----------



## teachsac

BDP-S7200, DTSMA (Yes) TrueHD (2 Ch)

S~


----------



## keyweez360

teachsac said:


> BDP-S7200, DTSMA (Yes) TrueHD (2 Ch)
> 
> S~


I believe this was reference to my question and Selden's response, but I'm not knowledgeable enough to understand what your response means 

The 6500 being stereo as mentioned, how does that differ from the fat PS3 I currently use, which I have set to LPCM? What exactly does it mean for a BDP to have a multi-channel decoder for DTS-HD soundtracks vs a stereo decoder.


----------



## Selden Ball

keyweez360 said:


> I believe this was reference to my question and Selden's response, but I'm not knowledgeable enough to understand what your response means
> 
> The 6500 being stereo as mentioned, how does that differ from the fat PS3 I currently use, which I have set to LPCM? What exactly does it mean for a BDP to have a multi-channel decoder for DTS-HD soundtracks vs a stereo decoder.


As I responded in the other thread, I dunno what your PS3 does when decoding a 5.1 (or 7.1) channel soundtrack that's encoded using DTS-HD MA. However, listening to only stereo audio when a movie comes with 7.1 channel surround-sound is less than optimal


----------



## bgtighe23

*Oppo 93 (used) vs PS3*

Which would be a better quality blu ray player to use? 

Both would be connected to my receiver, a Denon x4100, via HDMI.


----------



## Loki Alphaville

*Help to choose Sony VS Samsung*

Hello, please I need your help to choose a BD player, I really care bout upscaling 4k, very good quality, solid build and that can ready mkv from any support and possibly most recent ones: 
i can't decide between 
Samsung BD-F7500 
Sony BDP-S7200

please help


----------



## teachsac

Already asked and had several replies. Why are you starting another thread? Requests go here. If you have a specific question about a player, use the dedicated thread for that player.


----------



## mdavej

Selden, what are you talking about? All Sonys can bitstream everything. The OP's Denon can decode everything. Sound formats are a non-issue.


----------



## 80sGuy

Selden Ball said:


> The studios have pressured the disc player manufacturers to remove the ability to access ISO images of video discs. You certainly aren't going to find it on any current models. My understanding is that this capability is available a few older Oppo players which have not had their firmware updated, and that such players sell at a very high premium on EBay.
> 
> That's one of the reasons many people now use storage formats like MKV.


Most of these 'premiums' paid for are usually for non-Cinavia players, but having ISO TS_Files is also an added bonus, if any, I didn't think they'd exists.


----------



## golffnutt

*Oppo Question Please*

I need to buy a new Blu-Ray player but just don't have $500 to spend on an Oppo right now. Is there possibly one out there in the $200-$300 price range that would compete with the Oppo in picture quality. Needs to be 3D and 4K SHD Pass Through and Upscale both. If there is one that's close would someone please send me Mfg. Name and Model #? I would really, really appreciate the feedback and info. Thanks a million guys, I know you won't let me down on this as you never have in years past. Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving with your family and will have a safe and happy Christmas and New Year's Day coming up shortly. God bless and take care.


----------



## Loki Alphaville

teachsac said:


> Already asked and had several replies. Why are you starting another thread? Requests go here. If you have a specific question about a player, use the dedicated thread for that player.


so true.. you should ask it, like i did, to my stupid brother that posted the same thread PLUS using my user account


----------



## Selden Ball

mdavej said:


> Selden, what are you talking about? All Sonys can bitstream everything. The OP's Denon can decode everything. Sound formats are a non-issue.


 The Denon AVR X1200w cannot apply Dolby Surround upmixing to DTS audio. That's a known defect in all of their 2015 models which might or might not be fixed after D+M manages to get the DTS:X firmware out the door some time next year.


----------



## Selden Ball

bgtighe23 said:


> Which would be a better quality blu ray player to use?
> 
> Both would be connected to my receiver, a Denon x4100, via HDMI.


Both have defects. 

The Oppo 93 has intermittent dropouts when playing a disc which makes extensive use of the "Seamless Branching" feature. It's a hardware defect which cannot be fixed in firmware. Seamless branching is present in many Atmos titles. Atmos decoding is a major reason for choosing a Denon AVR-X4100W.

PS3s have fewer audio/video problems, but run hot and have noisy fans. The original "fat" version can't bitstream, which is needed for Atmos. Later ones can't do both bitstreaming and 3D simultaneously.

If you're a fan of high-resolution audio discs, the Oppo can play both SACD and DVD-A discs. The PS3 cannot play DVD-A discs.

Personally, I'd choose a current Sony BDP, like the S6500, over them both for use with a 4100.


----------



## lovinthehd

Selden Ball said:


> Both have defects.
> 
> The Oppo 93 has intermittent dropouts when playing a disc which makes extensive use of the "Seamless Branching" feature. It's a hardware defect which cannot be fixed in firmware. Seamless branching is present in many Atmos titles. Atmos decoding is a major reason for choosing a Denon AVR-X4100W.
> 
> PS3s have fewer audio/video problems, but run hot and have noisy fans. The original "fat" version can't bitstream, which is needed for Atmos. Later ones can't do both bitstreaming and 3D simultaneously.
> 
> If you're a fan of high-resolution audio discs, the Oppo can play both SACD and DVD-A discs. The PS3 cannot play DVD-A discs.
> 
> Personally, I'd choose a current Sony BDP, like the S6500, over them both for use with a 4100.


FWIW my PS3 slim's fans aren't particularly noisy IMO, nor does it run particularly warm, and can bitstream and 3D simultaneously (but can't do DolbyTrueHD 7.1 and 3D simultaneously, that will default to DD, and with the number of discs this affects its a non-issue for me). Would be nice if it retained the ability to play SACD discs the early fat ps3s could....

I bought one then another Sony S5100 a while bag for other systems and like them but they're a bit buggy with some YouTube casting via android and aren't quite as silent running as I expected (a bit quieter than my PS3, though). Has more apps than PS3 but no ability to play games or store music etc of course and has better DLNA functionality. I still haven't been tempted to change the PS3 in my main setup out for one of these, though....


----------



## teachsac

golffnutt said:


> I need to buy a new Blu-Ray player but just don't have $500 to spend on an Oppo right now. Is there possibly one out there in the $200-$300 price range that would compete with the Oppo in picture quality. Needs to be 3D and 4K SHD Pass Through and Upscale both. If there is one that's close would someone please send me Mfg. Name and Model #? I would really, really appreciate the feedback and info. Thanks a million guys, I know you won't let me down on this as you never have in years past. Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving with your family and will have a safe and happy Christmas and New Year's Day coming up shortly. God bless and take care.


I know of no BD player that has 4K passthrough. To pass through 4K from a service (NF, Amazon, etc.) would require HDMI 2.0 and HDCP 2.2. If you are looking for a new player, just get something like a Sony to tide you over until UHD players come out. Not sure any would have HDMI inputs though. Oppo has not released any plans yet.


----------



## MrHT

Are Sony players the only stable Blu-ray players out there?

The reason I ask is because every time I try to buy a non-Sony, I encounter glitches. I'm trying to replace my old Sony BDP-S360 Blu-ray player because it's starting to randomly have audio dropouts. I think the HDMI port is starting to go. Before this problem, this player has been rock solid ever since I got it. Never had any issues playing BD I throw at it.

Back in 2009, I bought a Samsung and had tons of freezing and compatibility issues so I vowed to stay away from Samsung Blu-ray players. During Black Friday, I bought the Panasonic BD-903 for $40 and was encountering minor hiccups occasionally when playing movies. So, now I have to return it. I'd hate to think that only one brand can manufacture stable Blu-ray players. Am I just unfortunate enough to just end up buying defective electronics when I just happen to buy a non-Sony?

I really want to get a new Blu-ray player but I would like to try another brand. But I feel like I have no choice but to get a Sony if I want stable Blu-ray playback. Can anyone here recommend a good stable Blu-ray player that I can buy ($100 or less)? Non-Sony would be preferable, but if there are no other choices, then please go ahead and recommend a good Sony player....

Thanks!


----------



## Selden Ball

MrHT said:


> Are Sony players the only stable Blu-ray players out there?


Panasonic and Oppo players are the other favorites here. Unfortunately, Oppo players cost quite a bit more, starting at about $500.



> The reason I ask is because every time I try to buy a non-Sony, I encounter glitches. I'm trying to replace my old Sony BDP-S360 Blu-ray player because it's starting to randomly have audio dropouts. I think the HDMI port is starting to go. Before this problem, this player has been rock solid ever since I got it. Never had any issues playing BD I throw at it.


Double check that the HDMI cable is plugged in all the way at both ends. Press on it firmly, maybe wiggle it just a little. I was having dropouts with my new S6500 which turned out to be the HDMI cable being poorly seated at the receiver end.

Edited to add:
Random dropouts can also be caused by titles which use Seamless Branching excessively. I was seeing them on my S590 when watching Mockingjay part 1, which made me decide to get an S6500.


----------



## MrHT

Selden Ball said:


> Double check that the HDMI cable is plugged in all the way at both ends. Press on it firmly, maybe wiggle it just a little. I was having dropouts with my new S6500 which turned out to be the HDMI cable being poorly seated at the receiver end.


I've tried everything. I've even changed the cables and plugged it into a different port on my receiver and still encounter the problem. My DVD player and Roku 2 players both are hooked up via HDMI to my receiver and NEVER have a dropout. After all of the extensive testing, I conclude that something in the player is starting to go....


----------



## MrHT

Selden Ball said:


> *Panasonic* and Oppo players are the other favorites here. Unfortunately, Oppo players cost quite a bit more, starting at about $500.


That is why I gave the Panasonic player a chance. But it's not stable. I admit, it seemed to play well 90% of the time. But why settle for 90% when I've had a Sony player that worked well 100% of time for over 5 years??



Selden Ball said:


> Edited to add:
> Random dropouts can also be caused by titles which use Seamless Branching excessively. I was seeing them on my S590 when watching Mockingjay part 1, which made me decide to get an S6500.


No, it's happening randomly on any title, even DVDs.


----------



## Selden Ball

MrHT said:


> No, it's happening randomly on any title, even DVDs.


Yup. Time for a new player.  
Personally, I've only used Sony in recent years, but people have reported good results with Panasonic, so hopefully your experience was due to a lemon. All companies do have quality control problems once in a while.

Another option might be to get an external Blu-ray drive for your computer and connect the computer to your AVR with HDMI. It wouldn't be as convenient as a dedicated player, though.


----------



## MrHT

*Sony - BDPS3500*



Selden Ball said:


> Yup. Time for a new player.


The dropout only occurs occasionally; not too frequently. That is why I put up with it for as long as I did. But since BD players are currently on sale now, I figured I'd take advantage and use the opportunity to get a new player.

I assume the Sony BDP S3500 is good? It's still on sale at Best Buy for $50. I'll try to return my Panny tonight and if they don't give me a hard time and give me a full refund, I may buy that Sony player. Seems to have decent reviews. I was very impressed with the lightning fast speed of the Panasonic player I got and since Sony players tend be on the slow side compared to other brands (based on my past experiences), I may be underwhelmed by the results. But at least playback will be stable.


----------



## bgtighe23

Selden Ball said:


> Both have defects.
> 
> The Oppo 93 has intermittent dropouts when playing a disc which makes extensive use of the "Seamless Branching" feature. It's a hardware defect which cannot be fixed in firmware. Seamless branching is present in many Atmos titles. Atmos decoding is a major reason for choosing a Denon AVR-X4100W.
> 
> PS3s have fewer audio/video problems, but run hot and have noisy fans. The original "fat" version can't bitstream, which is needed for Atmos. Later ones can't do both bitstreaming and 3D simultaneously.
> 
> If you're a fan of high-resolution audio discs, the Oppo can play both SACD and DVD-A discs. The PS3 cannot play DVD-A discs.
> 
> Personally, I'd choose a current Sony BDP, like the S6500, over them both for use with a 4100.


I originally purchased the x4000, but was given a x4100 by Denon for having issues with it. I'm just looking for an upgrade in the blu-ray player field. Does the S6500 do everything better than the PS3 does as far as blu rays are concerned? No Atmos yet (I mean a minimum of several months before atmos) and no 4k. I do have a couple SACDs. Other recommendations, or just the S6500?

I'm not sure what specs to look for when choosing a blu ray player like I can when finding a new speaker to try out. Basically I'm just trying to get a little bit of an upgrade of PQ/SQ over the PS3. Also, the PS3 uses a bit more power than the average blu ray player, which means I can turn my system up a little bit more.


----------



## Selden Ball

bgtighe23 said:


> I originally purchased the x4000, but was given a x4100 by Denon for having issues with it. I'm just looking for an upgrade in the blu-ray player field. Does the S6500 do everything better than the PS3 does as far as blu rays are concerned? No Atmos yet (I mean a minimum of several months before atmos) and no 4k. I do have a couple SACDs. Other recommendations, or just the S6500?


 Given that SACD support is desirable, the only other current players would be universal players like the Oppo 103, They typically cost about $500 or more. The S6500 is the only 2015 player model from Sony which supports SACD. There's also the S7200 from last year if you can find one, but it's more expensive than the S6500.



> I'm not sure what specs to look for when choosing a blu ray player like I can when finding a new speaker to try out. Basically I'm just trying to get a little bit of an upgrade of PQ/SQ over the PS3. Also, the PS3 uses a bit more power than the average blu ray player, which means I can turn my system up a little bit more.


The things to look for in the better BDPs tend to be subtle, like being able to select the appropriate color transmission method to best match whichever encoding looks best on your display device (TV or projector) -- YUV4:4:4 vs RGB, for example. The S6500 can do that. If you watch a lot of DVDs, Panasonic players tend to have more video adjustments than Sony players do, but there's no SACD support.


----------



## MrHT

Selden Ball said:


> ... people have reported good results with Panasonic, so hopefully your experience was due to a lemon. All companies do have quality control problems once in a while.


I find it very odd that I always end up with a "lemon" when buying a non-Sony brand. Is quality control THAT bad these days? I never buy a lemon when I choose Sony. It's very odd. I'm beginning to think that either I'm jinxed or maybe other people aren't as fussy when it comes to issues as I am. They encounter a hiccup when playing a movie and they don't give it a second thought. With me, I find video/audio hiccups (even if it's minor) to be unacceptable.


----------



## Selden Ball

MrHT said:


> I find it very odd that I always end up with a "lemon" when buying a non-Sony brand. Is quality control THAT bad these days? I never buy a lemon when I choose Sony. It's very odd. I'm beginning to think that either I'm jinxed or maybe other people aren't as fussy when it comes to issues as I am. They encounter a hiccup when playing a movie and they don't give it a second thought. With me, I find video/audio hiccups (even if it's minor) to be unacceptable.


I've had hiccups with my Sony S6500, but at the moment I don't think it's the player's fault. 

Specifically, the audio sometimes stuttered when I was testing if the S6500 could play a high-resolution (96/24) multichannel (5.1) FLAC from a DLNA server. Except for the occasional stutter, it worked fine. Sometimes it played the entire soundtrack with no problems at all, so I'm currently suspecting the computer's WiFi connection. The player's connection to the router is hardwired ethernet, but the computer is in another room. Although the computer/DLNA server seems to be getting a strong, clean signal, I've noticed that its throughput varies. I'll need to get a 50-60 ft ethernet cable for the computer.


----------



## MrHT

Selden Ball said:


> I've had hiccups with my Sony S6500, but at the moment I don't think it's the player's fault.
> 
> Specifically, the audio sometimes stuttered when I was testing if the S6500 could play a high-resolution (96/24) multichannel (5.1) FLAC from a DLNA server. Except for the occasional stutter, it worked fine. Sometimes it played the entire soundtrack with no problems at all, so I'm currently suspecting the computer's WiFi connection. The player's connection to the router is hardwired ethernet, but the computer is in another room. Although the computer/DLNA server seems to be getting a strong, clean signal, I've noticed that its throughput varies. I'll need to get a 50-60 ft ethernet cable for the computer.


Yeah, that's exactly the problem I had.... an audio stutter!! It's very odd. I bought Boardwalk Empire Season 5 BD the same time I got the player. I watched all 8 episodes with no issues. Then I pop in a concert BD and was joyfully watching and listening to the music and then a very quick stutter occurred. I replayed the song to confirm it wasn't a bad spot on the disc and it replayed that spot perfectly the second time. So, that stutter just occurred randomly for no apparent reason.

Like I said, I've had nothing but perfect playback with my old ancient Sony BDP-S360. So, I'm not sure why these newer players can't perform the same way.

I'm debating about whether or not I should give this Panasonic player a second chance before deciding to return it....


----------



## Selden Ball

MrHT said:


> Yeah, that's exactly the problem I had.... an audio stutter!! It's very odd. I bought Boardwalk Empire Season 5 BD the same time I got the player. I watched all 8 episodes with no issues. Then I pop in a concert BD and was joyfully watching and listening to the music and then a very quick stutter occurred. I replayed the song to confirm it wasn't a bad spot on the disc and it replayed that spot perfectly the second time. So, that stutter just occurred randomly for no apparent reason.


 What concert BD was it? I'm wondering if it's one that makes heavy use of Seamless Branching, although that _shouldn't_ cause problems for modern BDPs.


----------



## bpswing22

*Simple Blueray question HDMI/optical*

I am looking to add a blueray upscaling 4k player for my new 4k tv. My question is if I connect the Blue ray hdmi out to an av receiver hdmi in, will I get surround sound or does it have to go to the optical input to get it?


----------



## XJBaylor

bpswing22 said:


> I am looking to add a blueray upscaling 4k player for my new 4k tv. My question is if I connect the Blue ray hdmi out to an av receiver hdmi in, will I get surround sound or does it have to go to the optical input to get it?


HDMI is all that you need.


----------



## zzooom

XJBaylor said:


> HDMI is all that you need.


Is Atmos available through optical, or only through HDMI?


----------



## eljaycanuck

Digital audio (optical and coaxial) connections don't handle the newer, uncompressed audio formats (start with DTS-HD MA and Dolby TrueHD). You need HDMI for those.


----------



## Selden Ball

zzooom said:


> Is Atmos available through optical, or only through HDMI?


Just to be specific: Atmos requires an HDMI connection. Also, it requires that the Blu-ray player be configured for "bitstreaming" and "secondary audio off".


----------



## michael_duke

*Blu-Ray Player for Pioneer PDP 6010 Plasma TV?*

I tried searching the forum for the answer but no luck, so I thought I would ask. 

I have a Pioneer PDP 6010 FD plasma TV and using original sound bar with it, no receiver or speakers. The only equipment I have attached to it is a DirecTV HR44 HD DVR. I would like to add a blu-ray player to this mix and would like some recommendations on which player would be best. Does not need to be high end model per se as I am not looking to spend a lot, but would like it to have built-in wi-fi, upscaling, etc. 3D not necessary and would prefer to have a Pioneer model.

Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## XJBaylor

zzooom said:


> Is Atmos available through optical, or only through HDMI?



HDMI only. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpswing22

eljaycanuck said:


> Digital audio (optical and coaxial) connections don't handle the newer, uncompressed audio formats (start with DTS-HD MA and Dolby TrueHD). You need HDMI for those.


So my issue was can I get away with optical out from the TV for surround (which dolby displays just fine on my AVR) but if you are saying there are new audio formats that HDMI only will work with then I would need a new AVR also to to advantage of the new formats right?? 

I got thrown a curve yesterday when I tried hooking everything up to my Onkyo AVR that is 8 yrs old and found out that the HDMI ports are video only and you still had to hookup to optical or digital coaxial to get sound. I thought I was reading it wrong in the manual so I called Onkyo and they verified the older models with HDMI just did video! It just doesnt end, what a joke.


----------



## wmcclain

bpswing22 said:


> So my issue was can I get away with optical out from the TV for surround (which dolby displays just fine on my AVR) but if you are saying there are new audio formats that HDMI only will work with then I would need a new AVR also to to advantage of the new formats right??
> 
> I got thrown a curve yesterday when I tried hooking everything up to my Onkyo AVR that is 8 yrs old and found out that the HDMI ports are video only and you still had to hookup to optical or digital coaxial to get sound. I thought I was reading it wrong in the manual so I called Onkyo and they verified the older models with HDMI just did video! It just doesnt end, what a joke.


Does the AVR have analog inputs? A player with analog outputs would save the receiver in that case; it can convert the new hidef codecs to analog. You'd be using the player's DACs instead of the receiver's in that case.

OPPO still has multi-channel analog out. I'm not sure what else remains.

-Bill


----------



## bpswing22

There are 2 optical ins and 1 digital coaxial in. Its not enough for what Im trying to setup.


----------



## hernanu

bpswing22 said:


> So my issue was can I get away with optical out from the TV for surround (which dolby displays just fine on my AVR) but if you are saying there are new audio formats that HDMI only will work with then I would need a new AVR also to to advantage of the new formats right??
> 
> I got thrown a curve yesterday when I tried hooking everything up to my Onkyo AVR that is 8 yrs old and found out that the HDMI ports are video only and you still had to hookup to optical or digital coaxial to get sound. I thought I was reading it wrong in the manual so I called Onkyo and they verified the older models with HDMI just did video! It just doesnt end, what a joke.



HDMI only: all new lossless formats - DTS-HD-MA, TrueHD, ATMOS (superset of TrueHD) and any further developed formats most likely.

Optical - lossy formats. 

Broadcast TV only uses Dolby Digital (DD), streaming mostly uses the same formats, not sure about DTS, etc.

The streaming services are unpredictable and may start broadcasting in lossless at some point. 

At the least with an optical connection, you'll get the base DD or DTS from a bluray disk, but won't get the lossless formats. 

It's one of the reasons why some people use a player with analog outputs to their older AVR, to get the lossless formats. 

They are more expensive, so if you're only interested in blurays and aren't in love with your older AVR, the best bet would be to upgrade to a fully capable AVR (with HDMI 2.2 if possible, since you have a 4K TV) and bitstream to it.


----------



## g.j.martin

So I got a Sony BDP-S7200 to see how it performed. I need to replace my Marantz UD5005 as its very noisy and extremely slow with freezing occasionally. I could have got a refurb UD5007 for 299. Or an Oppo103 for 499 from BB and could use about 300.00 in rewards so out of pocket would be close to 200. Is the Oppo really worth all that? Is there a big difference in PQ/AQ? I tested the Sony last night and the PQ looked almost identical to the UD5005 I have, I took some pictures of the same scene in skyfall to compare. The biggest difference was the startup and load speeds were much faster. Please HELP

Receiver: Marantz SR7009
Projector: Sony HW40ES


----------



## mdavej

g.j.martin said:


> So I got a Sony BDP-S7200 to see how it performed. I need to replace my Marantz UD5005 as its very noisy and extremely slow with freezing occasionally. I could have got a refurb UD5007 for 299. Or an Oppo103 for 499 from BB and could use about 300.00 in rewards so out of pocket would be close to 200. Is the Oppo really worth all that? Is there a big difference in PQ/AQ? I tested the Sony last night and the PQ looked almost identical to the UD5005 I have, I took some pictures of the same scene in skyfall to compare. The biggest difference was the startup and load speeds were much faster. Please HELP
> 
> Receiver: Marantz SR7009
> Projector: Sony HW40ES


Welcome to the wonderful world of digital media. A one or zero on one player is identical to a one or zero on any other, hence the output is identical. Unless another player has different features or is artificially enhancing the A/V in some way, the results will be the same. You also could have gotten the essentially identical 6500 for $100. Get Oppo for the slightly better DVD upconconversion, build quality, warranty service, additional features, legacy outputs, etc., not for BD quality differences. It isn't there.


----------



## g.j.martin

mdavej said:


> g.j.martin said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I got a Sony BDP-S7200 to see how it performed. I need to replace my Marantz UD5005 as its very noisy and extremely slow with freezing occasionally. I could have got a refurb UD5007 for 299. Or an Oppo103 for 499 from BB and could use about 300.00 in rewards so out of pocket would be close to 200. Is the Oppo really worth all that? Is there a big difference in PQ/AQ? I tested the Sony last night and the PQ looked almost identical to the UD5005 I have, I took some pictures of the same scene in skyfall to compare. The biggest difference was the startup and load speeds were much faster. Please HELP
> 
> Receiver: Marantz SR7009
> Projector: Sony HW40ES
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the wonderful world of digital media. A one or zero on one player is identical to a one or zero on any other, hence the output is identical. Unless another player has different features or is artificially enhancing the A/V in some way, the results will be the same. You also could have gotten the essentially identical 6500 for $100. Get Oppo for the slightly better DVD upconconversion, build quality, warranty service, additional features, legacy outputs, etc., not for BD quality differences. It isn't there.
Click to expand...

So that's it? Just feature? I mean I do appreciate build quality and support but damn, no PQ/AQ improvement? Don't DAC's have anything to do with enhancing the audio or is the receiver just doing that? The Sony does look puny in my rack with the other stuff...


----------



## teachsac

DACS only apply in the player when decoding digital to analog. If you're sending digital to your receiver, DACS do not come into play.


----------



## g.j.martin

teachsac said:


> DACS only apply in the player when decoding digital to analog. If you're sending digital to your receiver, DACS do not come into play.


So should I be connecting the analog audio out from the player to the receiver? And allowing HDMI to handle only video


----------



## wmcclain

g.j.martin said:


> So should I be connecting the analog audio out from the player to the receiver? And allowing HDMI to handle only video


Do you have analog on the player and receiver? That will work, if so.

-Bill


----------



## g.j.martin

wmcclain said:


> g.j.martin said:
> 
> 
> 
> So should I be connecting the analog audio out from the player to the receiver? And allowing HDMI to handle only video
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have analog on the player and receiver? That will work, if so.
> 
> -Bill
Click to expand...

Well my Marantz SR7009 has analog in's and UD5007 (2ch) and Oppo have analog 5 ch I believe) outs as well


----------



## mdavej

g.j.martin said:


> The Sony does look puny in my rack with the other stuff...


Check out Pioneer and Yamaha. Those look good and come in nice big cases.



g.j.martin said:


> So should I be connecting the analog audio out from the player to the receiver? And allowing HDMI to handle only video


I think that's a terrible idea. You lose the ability to do any digital signal processing in your AVR. And no player that I know of has enough analog outs for the newer formats like Atmos. What makes you think the DACs in an Oppo are better than the ones in your AVR? Again, they start with the same bits. Those bits equate to specific numbers. The analog conversion should be perfect on either device.

Oppo makes a lot more sense if you have an old AVR that has no DACs at all.


----------



## g.j.martin

mdavej said:


> Check out Pioneer and Yamaha. Those look good and come in nice big cases.
> 
> I think that's a terrible idea. You lose the ability to do any digital signal processing in your AVR. And no player that I know of has enough analog outs for the newer formats like Atmos. What makes you think the DACs in an Oppo are better than the ones in your AVR? Again, they start with the same bits. Those bits equate to specific numbers. The analog conversion should be perfect on either device.
> 
> Oppo makes a lot more sense if you have an old AVR that has no DACs at all.


Well really nothing makes me think the Oppo are better, that's why I am asking for help on deciding whats my best bet. So basically its all the same stuff unless you have an old AVR. I have a relatively new one in the SR7009, I don't see myself using atoms anytime soon. I just hear everyone rave about how good the Oppo's are.


----------



## mdavej

g.j.martin said:


> I just hear everyone rave about how good the Oppo's are.


They are great. They just aren't any better than their peers in terms of BD PQ/SQ, which is your main criteria. If you're into artificial enhancement, you'll see a tiny difference if you get the Oppo model with Darbee, but that's even more money.

Basically, anything you buy is going to be fine in terms of BD PQ/SQ. So relax, and pick out one that has the looks and the price you like. Personally, the tiny Sony doesn't bother me. So I tend to buy previous generation ones for around $40, content with the fact that the picture and sound for BD is essentially the same as a $500 Oppo. I don't watch very many discs anyway, maybe one every few months. So a big expenditure makes no sense for me.

If PQ/SQ was my top priority, I'd hold out for the yet to be released 4k disc players. But I don't have a 4k TV and have no desire to pay premium prices for 4k content anytime soon. But that's just me.


----------



## xirtam2005

*Will new blu-ray player affect sound quality through HDMI output?*

My old blu-ray player bit the dust and am deciding between Sony BDP-S6500, Sony BDP-S7200, and the Oppo 103. The Oppo is by far the most expensive, as there are good deals on the Sonys. I am planning to output everything via HDMI to my PrePro. 

Will choosing one player over another affect sound quality output through HDMI? The Oppo is built like a tank. The Sony 6500 looks like a small cheap plastic toy compared to the Oppo, but it by far has the best app and media interface. The Sony S7200 is somewhere in between on build quality and apps.

I'm sure video will be fine on any of these, but will sound quality be affected if I'm exclusively using HDMI output?


----------



## lovinthehd

xirtam2005 said:


> I'm sure video will be fine on any of these, but will sound quality be affected if I'm exclusively using HDMI output?


No, it's the same bits as the video, so its up to the processing in the unit your bluray player is sending it to, i.e. your avr.


----------



## mdavej

xirtam2005 said:


> I'm sure video will be fine on any of these, but will sound quality be affected if I'm exclusively using HDMI output?


That depends entirely on your AVR. Can it decode all HD bitstreams? If it can, the all of the above will be equal.


----------



## bpswing22

So after doing some research on wether I need a new 4k upscaling blueray player for my new 4k TV, Im getting conflicting answers that dont make sense. The general consensus is that if the tv is 4k, you dont want 2 things doing the upscaling or the picture will be worse. So most say not needed. 

I also read that it is a good idea to get a 4k upscaling BR for the 4k TV and it would make sense because why would they exist otherwise? You couldnt upscale 4k to a 1080p right? What purpose do they serve if the tv is not 4k? Are they for 1080p sets?

Can anybody set me straight? Thanks


----------



## teachsac

g.j.martin said:


> So should I be connecting the analog audio out from the player to the receiver? And allowing HDMI to handle only video


Since you have the Marantz 7009 receiver, I would use HDMI for movie watching. Like your Marantz Blu-ray player, my Denon has 2 ch analog outs. I use those for CD listening.


S~


----------



## mdavej

bpswing22 said:


> I also read that it is a good idea to get a 4k upscaling BR for the 4k TV and it would make sense because why would they exist otherwise? You couldnt upscale 4k to a 1080p right? What purpose do they serve if the tv is not 4k? Are they for 1080p sets?
> 
> Can anybody set me straight? Thanks


Why would it exist? Because it's more marketing BS they can use to convince you to upgrade to the latest model. Players have tons of totally useless features to make it sound like you're getting more value (IP noise reduction, web browsers, etc.). Either let your TV upscale or let the player upscale. Use whatever does the job the best. Both will probably do it about the same. Try both, report back and set us straight.


----------



## bpswing22

So who exactly is a 4k BR upscaler designed for? Those with a 4k tv dont need it as the tv does the upscaling and those without a 4k tv couldnt get the 4k scaled version anyways. Makes no sense who it is for.


----------



## mdavej

bpswing22 said:


> So who exactly is a 4k BR upscaler designed for? Those with a 4k tv dont need it as the tv does the upscaling and those without a 4k tv couldnt get the 4k scaled version anyways. Makes no sense who it is for.


It's designed to fool people into thinking they're getting a 4k player. People read 4k on the box and think they must have that model to work with their shiny new 4k tv. In reality, there are no 4k TVs that can't upscale from 1080p. Such a feature on a player is utterly useless.

How about "HD" antennas and "LED" TVs. All meaningless terms meant to fool the consumer. HD antennas are no different that the antennas we've been using for the better part of a century. There is no such thing as an LED TV, only LED backlit LCD TVs.


----------



## kramer733

*My parents can only speak chinese. What blu ray player plays discs with chinese subs?*

Okay so for clarification: 

My parents are first generation chinese born in china. They can only speak chinese well but since they moved to north america, they've lost out on a ton of great films made in hollywood because they don't understand english. What blu ray players plays blu ray movies with chinese subtitles? What blu ray movies actually have chinese subtitles? I'd like to gift them films this christmas along with a blu ray to play it.


----------



## Jon S

Well, any Blu-ray player will play movies with Chinese subtitles... The problem is you will have to buy movies that has the Chinese subtitles recorded on it... There's not too many movies with Chinese subtitles, most movies will have English, Spanish and sometimes French. 

Try use Amazon and do a search for movies with Chinese subtitles. Your best bet is to go to an Asian site, such as _Yesasia.com_ which sells Blu-Rays with different subs... Since they cater to the Hong Kong/Taiwanese/Japanese/Korean market, a lot of their titles are encoded with Chinese subs and even Chinese dubbed tracks.

I have an extensive collection of Blu-Rays, maybe several hundred... I can only remember a handful had Chinese subtitles as an option.

Be aware that you can only view movies that are_ Region A _or _All Region_. Other region movies will not play in players sold in the U.S. unless it specified as an all-region player which is impossible to find in retail stores.


----------



## hernanu

bpswing22 said:


> So who exactly is a 4k BR upscaler designed for? Those with a 4k tv dont need it as the tv does the upscaling and those without a 4k tv couldnt get the 4k scaled version anyways. Makes no sense who it is for.


Well, my thoughts are a little different than mdavej, but they do fall in the same general direction. 

If you buy everything brand new and right now, everything in your signal path will have 4K upscaling. 



TV - can upscale any input signal to its 4K capability.
AVR - most include the ability to upscale an input video signal to 4K.
bluray player - most recent ones can upscale to 4K.

and you have redundant capabilities. 

If you don't have an upscaling AVR or bluray player, then the TV is the only thing in your video signal path that can make that conversion, so it's critical that it can do so. 

If you have a 4K TV and either have a 4K upscale capable bluray or AVR, then it comes down to how well the TV upscales and how well the other components can upscale. 

As an example, I have an Oppo BDP-103D. It can take one of my many DVDs and upscale it to 1080p, which is what my Vizio 473SXVT displays. 

The Vizio can upscale to 1080p, but in doing comparisons, both the 103D and the previous BDP-83 did a much better job than the TV in upscaling DVDs. 

I also have a Pioneer Elite VSX-33 with the same video chip as the BDP-83 (Marvel). I compared the two and the BDP-83 did a much better job at upscaling. 

So my preferred path for 1080p display for both blurays and DVDs and broadcast TV is



 (480p DVD, 1080p bluray or 1080i/720p broadcast TV ) upscaled at the Oppo to 1080p.
Oppo at 1080p to the AVR, no upscaling done at the AVR, output at 1080p to the Vizio.
Vizio accepts the 1080p, doesn't need to do any processing for upscaling.

In my experience, despite using the same chip, the performance was different in upscaling, because of difference in implementation of the firmware. 

It's something to be evaluated for every component, since I'm sure there are some TVs that upscale better than the Oppo or other components. But some don't, so it comes down to your choosing the one that does it best and enabling that. 

I talked about 1080p (2K ) upscaling but the principle is the same in 4K - you're going to want the most capable component to do it. Every component will do it, even if they do it poorly, since it's a check mark for any future sale.


----------



## xirtam2005

mdavej said:


> xirtam2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure video will be fine on any of these, but will sound quality be affected if I'm exclusively using HDMI output?
> 
> 
> 
> That depends entirely on your AVR. Can it decode all HD bitstreams? If it can, the all of the above will be equal.
Click to expand...

Yes, I have a Marantz AV7005. It does every thing I need. Picked up a new Sony S6500 for a great deal, but haven't opened, as it looks very flimsy and cheaply made. So I will not getting any worse sound quality for movies, CDs, and network streaming had with the S6500 than if I'd gotten the Sony 7200 or Oppo 103 using HDMI out for everything?? It was a good deal, but I have a fairly decent HT system I want to get the most out of.


----------



## mdavej

I agree about most players doing a better job of upscaling SD to HD than your average TV. But 4k upscaling is a lot more straight forward. Just copy each incoming pixel to 4 pixels on the display. No interpolation or anti-aliasing required.


----------



## teachsac

xirtam2005 said:


> Yes, I have a Marantz AV7005. It does every thing I need. Picked up a new Sony S6500 for a great deal, but haven't opened, as it looks very flimsy and cheaply made. So I will not getting any worse sound quality for movies, CDs, and network streaming had with the S6500 than if I'd gotten the Sony 7200 or Oppo 103 using HDMI out for everything?? It was a good deal, but I have a fairly decent HT system I want to get the most out of.


I've had about 10 different players hooked up to my AV7005 throughout the years. No difference at all. Your Marantz will be doing all of the processing. It may look cheap, but Sony is pretty reliable. Never had an issue with my S790 or 7200.


S~


----------



## Selden Ball

xirtam2005 said:


> Yes, I have a Marantz AV7005. It does every thing I need. Picked up a new Sony S6500 for a great deal, but haven't opened, as it looks very flimsy and cheaply made. So I will not getting any worse sound quality for movies, CDs, and network streaming had with the S6500 than if I'd gotten the Sony 7200 or Oppo 103 using HDMI out for everything?? It was a good deal, but I have a fairly decent HT system I want to get the most out of.


When using HDMI, all three players that you mention can provide the same high quality audio and images from a Blu-ray disc. There might be some subtle differences due to the players having different default settings, though. You might want to try different color encoding settings, for example, to see which is best interpreted by your TV or projector. They do vary slightly.

Despite them being made as cheaply as possible, Sony's Blu-ray players tend to include better network streaming apps than Oppo players have.


----------



## xirtam2005

Selden Ball said:


> xirtam2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have a Marantz AV7005. It does every thing I need. Picked up a new Sony S6500 for a great deal, but haven't opened, as it looks very flimsy and cheaply made. So I will not getting any worse sound quality for movies, CDs, and network streaming had with the S6500 than if I'd gotten the Sony 7200 or Oppo 103 using HDMI out for everything?? It was a good deal, but I have a fairly decent HT system I want to get the most out of.
> 
> 
> 
> When using HDMI, all three players that you mention can provide the same high quality audio and images from a Blu-ray disc. There might be some subtle differences due to the players having different default settings, though. You might want to try different color encoding settings, for example, to see which is best interpreted by your TV or projector. They do vary slightly.
> 
> Despite them being made as cheaply as possible, Sony's Blu-ray players tend to include better network streaming apps than Oppo players have.
Click to expand...

So there should also be no issue with sound quality using HDMI out for CDs and streaming media between the players??


----------



## xirtam2005

teachsac said:


> xirtam2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have a Marantz AV7005. It does every thing I need. Picked up a new Sony S6500 for a great deal, but haven't opened, as it looks very flimsy and cheaply made. So I will not getting any worse sound quality for movies, CDs, and network streaming had with the S6500 than if I'd gotten the Sony 7200 or Oppo 103 using HDMI out for everything?? It was a good deal, but I have a fairly decent HT system I want to get the most out of.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had about 10 different players hooked up to my AV7005 throughout the years. No difference at all. Your Marantz will be doing all of the processing. It may look cheap, but Sony is pretty reliable. Never had an issue with my S790 or 7200.
> 
> 
> S~
Click to expand...

While not an Oppo, the Sony 7200 looks much better built than the S6500. What is the difference between those two? So there shouldn't be a difference in sound quality between these for blu-ray, CD playback, and streaming media playback when using HDMI out?


----------



## teachsac

It is. Feature wise not really worth the extra. I got it because I have my ROKU box sitting on top of it. There is no difference between any player at any price range when bitstreaming audio to your processor. The 7500 will take care of everything. I really think you will enjoy the 6500.

S~


----------



## Selden Ball

xirtam2005 said:


> So there should also be no issue with sound quality using HDMI out for CDs and streaming media between the players??


I didn't say that.  I said you'd have the same experience with all three players when using HDMI. Personally, I do believe that it's correct that there is no issue, though.

People on AVS like to argue over how much (or even if) transporting audio over HDMI introduces audible jitter. It is measurable, but any audible effect is extremely subtle. In principle, streaming audio over the network should introduce minimal jitter since there is no need to try to synchronize the receiver's data clock with that of the player, as there is when you send audio over HDMI, S/PDIF or USB.


----------



## dja2k

My dad just bought himself a Samsung 55" LED TV 6200 Series and now he wants a Blu-ray player. What is a good basic Blu-ray player less than $100. I looked at the Samsung J5100, J5700, and J5900, but they all look cheap. I then looked into the Sony BDPS1500, BDPS3500, and BDPS5500, which look a little better. I can't decide as each have their drawbacks. All I need is Blu-ray Playback and Eithernet (Wifi not Priority). Any feedback would be great, thanks!


----------



## MrHT

Selden Ball said:


> What concert BD was it? I'm wondering if it's one that makes heavy use of Seamless Branching, although that _shouldn't_ cause problems for modern BDPs.


It was the Lady Gaga Monster Ball BD. There's no seamless branching on that title.

With that said, I returned the Panasonic player and got the Sony BDP-S3500 for $10 more. I tested the "Total Recall" BD (a title with heavy seamless branching) and there was audio stuttering when playing the extended version on the disc. Only this time, the stutter always happened at the same spot and where the extended scenes occurred. At least this time, the stuttering was consistent and I know what caused it. Ironically, this title is a Sony BD and since evidently, Sony can't manufacture their players to be 100% compatible with their own BDs, that's quite disappointing. And I had no stuttering problems playing this title on my older Sony BDP-S360. I'm going to miss that old player. It may be the slowest BD player in the world, but it literally is one of the only BD players out there that can play almost any BD title without any issues whatsoever. I've had that player for over six years and played hundreds of BDs and never once encountered any title that the player had issues with. Unfortunately, they don't make players like this anymore. 

I'll keep the S3500. I'm not 100% satisfied with it, but I'll accept it... that is, assuming I don't encounter more serious issues before the return period ends


----------



## dja2k

MrHT said:


> I'll keep the S3500. I'm not 100% satisfied with it, but I'll accept it... that is, assuming I don't encounter more serious issues before the return period ends


Sorry to hijack your post, but do you recommend the Sony S3500 over other similar offerings at that price point?


----------



## red5goahead

I bought a Panasonic DMP-BDT370, happy for the choice, Blu-Ray discs are played with an outstanding quality.
I've only a regret about NetFlix, that besides since yesterday should be compatible with 4K profile (info-->BuildUI release-20151130_90 + 4K video resolution
4k60-4k30)

Why not 24P with NetFlix? 
I've an ST60, the "60 HZ" version is pretty good but the 24P motion is something different, especially on the Panasonis plasma.


----------



## MrHT

dja2k said:


> Sorry to hijack your post, but do you recommend the Sony S3500 over other similar offerings at that price point?


Well since my experience with Panasonic hasn't been the greatest, the only other choices are LG, Samsung, and Oppo. I've owned a Samsung before I owned my older Sony and encountered tons of issues. But looking at the reviews, it seems like Samsung players have greatly improved over the years and they're supposedly faster than Sony players. LG is pretty much in the same boat as Samsung. They used to be problematic but also came a long way over the years. Oppo is probably the best player out there but they're ridiculously overpriced. 

I've only owned this Sony for a couple of days. I need more time to test it with different titles before I can offer a valid opinion on whether this is a good player or not. But so far, I can safely say it's not as stable as the older Sony models, but speed wise, it's much faster at loading discs.


----------



## BillP

dja2k said:


> My dad just bought himself a Samsung 55" LED TV 6200 Series and now he wants a Blu-ray player. What is a good basic Blu-ray player less than $100. I looked at the Samsung J5100, J5700, and J5900, but they all look cheap. I then looked into the Sony BDPS1500, BDPS3500, and BDPS5500, which look a little better. I can't decide as each have their drawbacks. All I need is Blu-ray Playback and Eithernet (Wifi not Priority). Any feedback would be great, thanks!


I recommend sticking with Sony or Panasonic. BluRay playback will look identical on all players, so just choose based on price and features. I stay away from Samsung since their players seem to have poor reliability (their displays are fine).


----------



## alextr75

I was hoping to hear if there are still any players out there that could make the following possible.

Short story: looking for players with analog audio out, that would let me only use the sub analog out, while at the same time outputting all channels through HDMI ?

Long story:

I am about to add a Buttkicker LFE to my HT (from here on BK-LFE), which takes a signal meant for a subwoofer, and uses this to shake the sofa the listener is on. My receiver is 7.1 and accepts HDMI audio, but has no analog inputs.

Normally the BK-LFE is driven from the sub out from the receiver using a Y splitter.

What I want to be able to do though is plug in headphones in the receiver but still have the signal fed to the BK-LFE.
Problem is though, that all other sound output is muted when headphones are plugged in (including obviously the subwoofer and hence the BK-LFE).

I have read about several blu-ray players with analog output that I was thinking maybe I could use as a workaround, like Panasonic dmp-bd55 / dmp-bd85 or Sony bdp-s550

Specifically what I want to do is use the analog subwoofer out from the blu-ray player to connect to the BK-LFE, but still output (at the same time) full audio through through HDMI to receiver (either PCM or bitstream)

This way I would control the BK-LFE signal through my blu-ray player, but have the full 5.1 or 7.1 sound going through my receiver. That would also let me plug in headphones in the receiver, but still receive signal to my BK-LFE because it will be coming from the bluray player.

So is this possible? Are there still any players that can be found that would let me only use the sub analog out, while at the same time outputting all channels through HDMI ?


----------



## wmcclain

alextr75 said:


> So is this possible? Are there still any players that can be found that would let me only use the sub analog out, while at the same time outputting all channels through HDMI ?


On the OPPO models all outputs a live simultaneously, so you can use both HDMI and analog. I don't recall a sub-only case, but I don't think there is any reason it wouldn't work. Try posting your outline on one of the OPPO threads for more comment.

-Bill


----------



## MrHT

Ok guys. I tried the Panasonic DMP-BD903 and had issues. I then bought the Sony BDP-S3500 and it does have audio stuttering issues with seamless branching + Dolby TrueHD bitstreaming. 

Can anyone here recommend a player (an exact model, please) that's 99.9% stable and has no issues whatsoever with 99.9% of BD titles out there? Like I said, my older Sony BDP-S360 player was 99.9% rock solid, so my expectations are not unreasonable. 

I have until 1/15/16 to return my Sony player if I decide to do so. So, there's plenty of time to research and find a better player that will meet or exceed my expectations. I've been researching like crazy and can't really find anything. I know Oppo is highly recommended but I have read issues where people also had audio problems with seamless branching + Dolby TrueHD bitstreaming. I need help badly because I'm deadlocked here as I can't find anything that's more highly recommended than the Sony or Oppo players. If there's no other options and I have to crawl to the ends of the earth to buy another Sony S360 (which has long been discontinued), I will do that. But since players should be improving over the years, I seriously doubt there are no better players out there today that can work better than the Sony S360.


----------



## wmcclain

MrHT said:


> I know Oppo is highly recommended but I have read issues where people also had audio problems with seamless branching + Dolby TrueHD bitstreaming.


I don't believe that is the case on the current models: the 103/105 series. Older models: probably, in that they were designed before those disc authoring techniques appeared.

OPPO has a 30-day return policy so you can try it for yourself. It costs you only return shipping.

-Bill


----------



## MrHT

wmcclain said:


> I don't believe that is the case on the current models: the 103/105 series. Older models: probably, in that they were designed before those disc authoring techniques appeared.
> 
> OPPO has a 30-day return policy so you can try it for yourself. It costs you only return shipping.
> 
> -Bill


Someone on Blu-ray.com reported issues with the "Total Recall" BD on the Oppo 103 and as of today, there is no firmware fix. However, they do have the option of sending the audio to the receiver as PCM 5.1 and that works around the problem. Since the new Sony players lack PCM 5.1, the only workaround is to set the Audio Mix to ON and have the players bitstream lossy audio, but that would mean no HD audio, and I would prefer not to go that route.


----------



## GhostWorks

Whats currently the best Blu-ray player to have these days , I'm planning a New system next year and currently got the Oppo 103D ( currently in master bedroom as standalone but not used in ages , so probably needs updates lol )

is there any 4K ready for Blu-ray that already have 4k content instead of upscaling to 4K


----------



## teachsac

No. You pretty much have the best available right now. See this thread regarding UHD: 


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...-hd-blu-ray-specification-logo-finalized.html


----------



## Selden Ball

*~costing ~$500.*



GhostWorks said:


> Whats currently the best Blu-ray player to have these days , I'm planning a New system next year and currently got the Oppo 103D ( currently in master bedroom as standalone but not used in ages , so probably needs updates lol )
> 
> is there any 4K ready for Blu-ray that already have 4k content instead of upscaling to 4K


At the moment the "best" BDP probably is the Oppo 105D, but its only improvements over the 103D are in the quality of its analog audio outputs.

4K UHD Blu-ray players currently aren't expected to become available in the U.S. until 1Q 2016 i.e. end of March. initially costing ~$500. Apparently there are a few discs available in Japan along with a very expensive (~$4K?) player/dvr from Panasonic. Otherwise, the only 4K material currently available is streamed.


----------



## GhostWorks

Selden Ball said:


> At the moment the "best" BDP probably is the Oppo 105D, but its only improvements over the 103D are in the quality of its analog audio outputs.
> 
> 4K UHD Blu-ray players currently aren't expected to become available in the U.S. until 1Q 2016 i.e. end of March. initially costing ~$500. Apparently there are a few discs available in Japan along with a very expensive (~$4K?) player/dvr from Panasonic. Otherwise, the only 4K material currently available is streamed.


Thanks so cherish my 103D and use it for my theatre upgrade next year or see what comes out in April 2016


----------



## hernanu

GhostWorks said:


> Thanks so cherish my 103D and use it for my theatre upgrade next year or see what comes out in April 2016


Sounds about right. Oppo will be coming out with a UHD 4K player in the late 2016 - early to mid 2017 timeframe.


----------



## MrHT

Does anyone have any experience with the Samsung BD-J5100? I've never wanted to consider another Samsung again after the headache I went through with their players from six years ago. But the customer reviews on this players surprisingly positive. Anyone have an opinion on this player?


----------



## MrHT

Ok this is it. I'm returning the Sony BDP S3500 over the weekend. This player is horrible at seamless branching and bitstreaming Dolby TrueHD. I tried watching Spider-Man 2 today and the movie had random audio stutters throughout the film. And this stupid player can't even decode the HD audio and output it to PCM surround sound, only 2.0. And outputting to PCM is a good workaround on this issue and the player can't even do that. These newer Sony players are garbage and I can't believe these come highly recommended. Apparently I'm one of very few people that bitstream HD audio which is why not many people have the same problem. I'm going to put up with my older failing Sony player for now until I find a better player I can replace it with.... if I ever do.


----------



## Selden Ball

Sony players used to be just about the best cost-effective ones. They do still have some features that others lack (e.g. hi-res multichannel FLAC over DLNA). Unfortunately, Sony's financial problems have resulted in them cutting corners in the past couple of years that shouldn't have been cut.


----------



## swarm87

are there still any players that still have 2 HDMI 1.4 outputs other than the bdp103 at or under 500USD ? i am looking into getting a projector and want to get a dedicated bluray player for it as my receiver 1.3 and only has one output so ill have to send it the audio and the projector the video.


----------



## Selden Ball

swarm87 said:


> are there still any players that still have 2 HDMI 1.4 outputs other than the bdp103 at or under 500USD ? i am planning on getting a projector and want to get a dedicated bluray player for it as my receiver only has one output so ill have to send it the audio and the projector the video.


I'd suggest getting a splitter that you put on the output of the AVR, so that one of the splitter's outputs goes to the projector and the other goes to the TV.


----------



## swarm87

Selden Ball said:


> I'd suggest getting a splitter that you put on the output of the AVR, so that one of the splitter's outputs goes to the projector and the other goes to the TV.


ive looked into those but the only ones ive seen were on monoprice and they seem to have a very high failure rate


----------



## IA_Chiefs_fan

Hello all! I'm in the market for a Blu-ray player to add to my new setup. Here's what I'm working with.
Pioneer SC-97 A/V Receiver
LG 65EG9600 OLED
5.2.4 Dolby Atmos
I want to be able to take advantage Atmos. I don't really care about a lot of the extra features, as I have a HTPC and smart TV. I prefer black in color. Budget doesn't really matter but I don't want to pay for a lot of stuff I won't use. Thoughts??


----------



## donktard

Hi everyone.
I am in a market for a good (great ) bluray player.
My requirements are:
1. outstanding reproduction quality
2. can reproduce/passthrough all lossy and lossless surround formats
3. preferably compact size
4. no issues reproducing BD/DVD menus

Don't need other functionality since I have HTPC, but i dont mind them.

Thank you.


----------



## mdavej

donktard said:


> 2. can reproduce/passthrough all lossy and lossless surround formats


These are 2 different features. Most can passthrough (bitstream to an AVR capable of decoding), fewer can reproduce (PCM). Can your AVR handle all formats via bitstream? Is this also a requirement for local file playback or just discs?



> 4. no issues reproducing BD/DVD menus


What do you mean by "reproducing"? Are you playing ISO files or BD/DVD discs? Do the files you're authoring include menus? Are these files coming from local USB, SD or from DLNA or from network shares?

Lastly, since you already have an HTPC, why do you need all this file streaming and file playback capability in your BD player?


----------



## mdavej

IA_Chiefs_fan said:


> Hello all! I'm in the market for a Blu-ray player to add to my new setup. Here's what I'm working with.
> Pioneer SC-97 A/V Receiver
> LG 65EG9600 OLED
> 5.2.4 Dolby Atmos
> I want to be able to take advantage Atmos. I don't really care about a lot of the extra features, as I have a HTPC and smart TV. I prefer black in color. Budget doesn't really matter but I don't want to pay for a lot of stuff I won't use. Thoughts??


Since your Pio can bitstream everything, any player will work fine.


----------



## IA_Chiefs_fan

mdavej said:


> Since your Pio can bitstream everything, any player will work fine.


So the blu-ray player doesn't need to have Atmos? Sorry, I'm in way over my head, LOL.


----------



## mdavej

IA_Chiefs_fan said:


> So the blu-ray player doesn't need to have Atmos? Sorry, I'm in way over my head, LOL.


Not with that AVR, no.


----------



## IA_Chiefs_fan

mdavej said:


> Not with that AVR, no.


Thank you for your help!


----------



## donktard

mdavej said:


> These are 2 different features. Most can passthrough (bitstream to an AVR capable of decoding), fewer can reproduce (PCM). Can your AVR handle all formats via bitstream? Is this also a requirement for local file playback or just discs?
> 
> What do you mean by "reproducing"? Are you playing ISO files or BD/DVD discs? Do the files you're authoring include menus? Are these files coming from local USB, SD or from DLNA or from network shares?
> 
> Lastly, since you already have an HTPC, why do you need all this file streaming and file playback capability in your BD player?


Apologies for confusing statements. I want BD player to bitstream everything, my AVR can handle all formats. The only thing I want to play with that player are discs, no iso, no streaming.

By "reproducing" bluray menus I simply meant to say that it has no issue with them. I owned some player long time ago that was pretty cumbersome in that department.


----------



## mdavej

donktard said:


> By "reproducing" bluray menus I simply meant to say that it has no issue with them. I owned some player long time ago that was pretty cumbersome in that department.


That's rarely an issue anymore. If it does happen, a firmware update usually fixes it.

Given your requirements, any current player will work fine. I'm partial to Sony (they invented blu-ray, and their players are tiny). Their lowest end model will do everything you asked.


----------



## reisb

*Vertical mount players?*

Looking to mount behind flat screen above fireplace mantle. Can't seem to find anything. Has to be a market for this type BD player.


----------



## keyweez360

Seen it mentioned a few times now that the newer Sony BDPs struggle with seamless branching and thusly cause audio stutter - Haven't seen it specifically mentioned with the S6500, which I just bought; do you guys think I should return it and go for something else?


----------



## lovinthehd

keyweez360 said:


> Seen it mentioned a few times now that the newer Sony BDPs struggle with seamless branching and thusly cause audio stutter - Haven't seen it specifically mentioned with the S6500, which I just bought; do you guys think I should return it and go for something else?


Why don't you try it first since you already have it?


----------



## keyweez360

lovinthehd said:


> Why don't you try it first since you already have it?


To be honest, "seamless branching" is a new term for me, how would I test it? Is there a way to tell which of my Blu-Rays use it?


----------



## lovinthehd

keyweez360 said:


> To be honest, "seamless branching" is a new term for me, how would I test it? Is there a way to tell which of my Blu-Rays use it?


First time I've heard of it as an issue was in this thread several posts back so you might look at the title examples he gave as being potential issues. I can't say I've had any seamless branching issues with any discs I've played as I don't remember any audio stuttering....I use a PS3 and a couple of S5100s.


----------



## teachsac

I have last year's model (X200 series). I have had zero issues with titles that utilize heavy seamless branching.

S~


----------



## Rich86

keyweez360 said:


> Seen it mentioned a few times now that the newer Sony BDPs struggle with seamless branching and thusly cause audio stutter - Haven't seen it specifically mentioned with the S6500, which I just bought; do you guys think I should return it and go for something else?


I have not seen mention of this - I've only read about Oppo's 8x & 9x series players being unable to handle Dolby Atmos or TrueHD titles that incorporate seamless branching due to their use of an apparently deficient processor. Even my older Sony and Panasonic players handle these titles without a problem.


----------



## MrHT

I've been struggling trying to buy a new BD player because I've bought three and all had glitches and other issues. Since I'm deadlocked and don't know what player out there works flawlessly, then I'm just going to have to empty my bank account and get an Oppo player since they are declared to be the best. But I just want to know one thing.... Do Oppo players last a long time? I would hope that if I'm paying $500, then it should last a crazy long time, correct?


----------



## hbuel

Hi.. I'm looking for a BluRay Player with focus on good *HDMI-CEC *implementation:


If I enable the player and enter a Audio-CD my Marantz AVR should turn itself on and switch source to the BluRay player.
The remote controls (regarding Play/Pause/Skip/etc.) of my Panasonic Plasma and my Marantz AVR should both work with BluRay Player.
nice to have: it should be fairly fast to boot (or offer some hot-standby mode)
nice to have: not equipped with the noisiest drive
really nice to have: CDDB/Gracenote implementation for AudioCDs
BluRay and 3D should work
Apps, MediaPlayer, 4K functions and stuff like that is irrelevant.
I'm mostly looking for a comfortable Audio CD Player with HDMI-CEC that does also play BluRay. Any suggestions?


----------



## wmcclain

MrHT said:


> Do Oppo players last a long time?


Well... they are well built and come with a 2-year warranty, which shows some confidence in quality. They are also repairable. OPPO has very reasonable fixed price repair for out-of-warranty service, and last I heard they were still maintaining the very first DVD player they made.

You might also look at used prices: they remain high for OPPO products, indicating a certain longevity.

However: "everything put together falls apart" (Rhymin' Paul Simon). Any product has a failure rate, and I would hate for you to be in that percentage who have problems. You seem to have bad luck with Blu-ray players.

Rather quickly these days players become somewhat obsolete because of new features and standards that the industry keeps rolling out. Sometimes players can be upgraded, but not always, as with 4k for example. With an inexpensive player you just junk it and buy something newer. With an expensive player that is more painful.

-Bill


----------



## MrHT

wmcclain said:


> Well... they are well built and come with a 2-year warranty, which shows some confidence in quality. They are also repairable. OPPO has very reasonable fixed price repair for out-of-warranty service, and last I heard they were still maintaining the very first DVD player they made.
> 
> You might also look at used prices: they remain high for OPPO products, indicating a certain longevity.
> 
> However: "everything put together falls apart" (Rhymin' Paul Simon). Any product has a failure rate, and I would hate for you to be in that percentage who have problems. You seem to have bad luck with Blu-ray players.
> 
> Rather quickly these days players become somewhat obsolete because of new features and standards that the industry keeps rolling out. Sometimes players can be upgraded, but not always, as with 4k for example. With an inexpensive player you just junk it and buy something newer. With an expensive player that is more painful.
> 
> -Bill


Ok thanks. Yeah, I'm having bad luck with players. I think this is a good example of, "you get what you pay for." This is why I'm finally just going to consider buying a good, expensive player. I think I'll go for it and get the Oppo 103. But I can't get it now as still have to work on returning my defective player and then saving up for that hefty $500 price tag. That will kill my wallet, but I'll at least be assured I'm getting a very good player.


----------



## MrHT

Anyone here know how good the Samsung BD-J5900 is?? It's on sale at Best Buy tomorrow for $60 and I'd like to purchase it at that sale price if it's good.


----------



## Argon52

I used the PS3 as my Blu-ray player forever and then I purchased the Xbox One because it seemed to be telling the world how it wanted to be the HT hub. 

Well, I just purchased a Denon AVR_S910W and I can have Dolby Atmos! Yea... until I realized my Xbone dos not send out a Bitstreamed signal. and I will not be able to enjoy Dolby Atmos (after I just relocated by back rear speakers to my front height speakers) So, next Friday I plan on going to a local Mom and Pop or Amazon and purchasing a Blu-ray player for the ability of Atmos decoding. 

Now, Really don't want to buy a crazy expensive Oppo player when I see the 4k Blu-rays on the horizon and my TV is a Sony 1080p TV. 

So, obviously I care about video quality, but since I have the last rear projection Lcos TV Sony made 60", I'm looking for the cheapest Blu-Ray player for Dolby Atmos and picture Quality. I don't not care AT all for streaming apps, etc... Thanks for any advice and help, and yes if it could be under $100 or under $70 even better.

Thanks for anyone's help. It has been long time since I bought a dedicated Blu-ray player, the last one was a "rare" progressive DVD player back in 2000. 

Thanks in advance. Bless you and have a great Holiday.


----------



## mdavej

Your old PS3 will bitstream as will everything except Xbone. So take your pick. The Sony 1500 refurb is going for $45 on Amazon.


----------



## Kevski

A while ago I posted for advice for a blu-ray player, but I actually haven't bought one yet.

I'm trying to decide between two models:

Pioneer BDP-170
pioneer-audiovisual.eu/eu/def/products/bdp-170


Panasonic DMP-BDT370
panasonic.com/uk/consumer/home-entertainment/blu-ray-and-dvd/dmp-bdt370eb.html



Currently both a priced equally.



Most important features:
- Decoding of 5.1 DTS(-HD) and Dolby Digital (True HD) to LPCM 5.1
- "Good" DVD upscaling quality


Internet connectivity and 4K upscaling are not important, I know the Pioneer only as Youube, Panasonic as a few apps, but not that much in comparison with i.e. Sony or Samsung.
Pioneer has a analogue stereo output, which could be a nice feature to hook up the blu-ray to a decent stereo set for watching dvd/blu-ray music video's or streaming music, but I've to go beneath the floor to get an audio cable to the stereo set 



Does anyone have any suggestions in choosing between these two models (or the two brands in general) in terms of video/audio quality, DVD upscaling or other things?


Woops couldn't post URL's, should post more on these forums


----------



## tezster

reisb said:


> Looking to mount behind flat screen above fireplace mantle. Can't seem to find anything. Has to be a market for this type BD player.


PS3 super slim + velcro/double-sided tape.


----------



## Lzns3f

*Blu-Ray player for x750 jvc projector*

Guys, just installed a fairly high end jvc projector and trying to decide best player to match with it. I was trying to decide if I need to spend 1000 on an oppo or go middle of road with maybe a Sony or Samsung. Could use some advice! Thanks all.


----------



## MrHT

MrHT said:


> Anyone here know how good the Samsung BD-J5900 is?? It's on sale at Best Buy tomorrow for $60 and I'd like to purchase it at that sale price if it's good.


So no one can help me? Wow it's amazing how hard it is to get recommendations? No wonder why Blu-Ray players are obsolete. When I bought my streaming player a few months ago, getting recommendations from people was very easy. But with BD players, it's getting to be very stressful!!


----------



## m3incorp

It could be that no one has it. Also anytime you ask for recommendations, you will often get many for the product and many against. $60 is cheap, if you don't like it then you really didn't invest a lot and can move on. Without knowing what you have in your system it would be hard to make a recommendation since it could be that you have have a TV that doesn't take advantages of it's features.

Here is what CNET had to say about it in August 2015.

4
Stars
CNET EDITORS' RATING
0 Stars
BE THE FIRST TO REVIEW!
THE GOOD The Samsung BD-J5900 is one of the fastest Blu-ray players we've tested for under a hundred dollars. The unit offers decent streaming options, and only a dedicated streaming box will do it better for the same money. Image quality is excellent.

THE BAD The design is unattractive, and the player doesn't offer any basic indicators, not even power. The ergonomics of the remote and the user interface -- especially the "seek" function -- could be improved. Some rivals offer better features for the same price.

THE BOTTOM LINE The Samsung BD-J5900 offers excellent image quality, speedy disc access and great bang for the buck.



MrHT said:


> So no one can help me? Wow it's amazing how hard it is to get recommendations? No wonder why Blu-Ray players are obsolete. When I bought my streaming player a few months ago, getting recommendations from people was very easy. But with BD players, it's getting to be very stressful!!


----------



## BillP

MrHT said:


> So no one can help me? Wow it's amazing how hard it is to get recommendations? No wonder why Blu-Ray players are obsolete. When I bought my streaming player a few months ago, getting recommendations from people was very easy. But with BD players, it's getting to be very stressful!!


There have been numerous posts in this thread recommending Sony and Panasonic, and not recommending Samsung due to poor reliability and poor customer service. Enough said.


----------



## m3incorp

I agree, though I am aware that many people want to buy as cheap as possible. 



BillP said:


> There have been numerous posts in this thread recommending Sony and Panasonic, and not recommending Samsung due to poor reliability and poor customer service. Enough said.


----------



## MrHT

BillP said:


> There have been numerous posts in this thread recommending Sony and Panasonic, and not recommending Samsung due to poor reliability and poor customer service. Enough said.


I've already tried those and they're garbage. They're not as stable as my old player. My old failing Sony player currently has less issues in its current failing state than these new players today. The purpose of replacing my player is to experience less issues, not more.


----------



## m3incorp

Sounds like you have already answered your own question. Sony and Panasonic are garbage to you. That leaves essentially Samsung and LG. Again, $60 is not a big investment. 



MrHT said:


> I've already tried those and they're garbage. They're not as stable as my old player. My old failing Sony player currently has less issues in its current failing state than these new players today. The purpose of replacing my player is to experience less issues, not more.


----------



## MrHT

m3incorp said:


> Sounds like you have already answered your own question. Sony and Panasonic are garbage to you. That leaves essentially Samsung and LG. Again, $60 is not a big investment.


Well there's Oppo but I don't know how well worth the $500 they are. I'm afraid of being disappointed with the player and dealing with a skinny wallet.


----------



## m3incorp

Oppo is not in the $60 range and that is why I didn't put it in my list. Most people are not comparing $60 items to $500 items. Again, it doesn't look like anyone here has any experience with the player you are considering. Another thing, is that with everything some people get an item that performs outstanding for them and someone else gets the same item and it turns out to be a dud.. I think most Oppo owners will tell you they are very reliable 



MrHT said:


> Well there's Oppo but I don't know how well worth the $500 they are. I'm afraid of being disappointed with the player and dealing with a skinny wallet.


----------



## Kevski

MrHT said:


> I've already tried those and they're garbage. They're not as stable as my old player. My old failing Sony player currently has less issues in its current failing state than these new players today. The purpose of replacing my player is to experience less issues, not more.


Often I actually like Sony products, but that's something personal, for instance the user interface of the products. I tried one of the 2015 model blu-ray players. Put in a blu-ray for a few few minutes, no complaints about that, plays fine, seeking seems fine. After that connected to internet, launched a few apps, it took me less than a few minutes to have the unit frozen. I could not restart with using the remote control nor the power button on the device, I really had to plug the power cord out. Doesn't gave me confidence. Didn't had 5.1 LPCM decoding, this was a budget model around €80, but even on the more expensive ones doens't have this anymore.

Actually all those players priced below $100 doesn't really give me confidence, small and extremely lightweight units, but that's also more of a personal feeling. It does the trick for a lot of people: small, as less buttons as possible, no display.

I don't see how the pricetag of $500 for a Oppo would be worth it, but a lot of people swear by it. 

If you don't like Sony and Panasonic, you could look to Pioneer models, they have a model for €150 (which I posted a few posts before).

I have a Panasonic Home Cinema Set model from 2012 (I know, audio quality is not comparable to separate component, but ok). Actually also too small in my opinion for housing a blu-ray player ánd amplifier in such a small machine. Outdated interface which is still used, but works stable. Only doesn't support HD tracks trough HDMI.
I rather had a model with separated blu-ray and receiver, something like a Sony RDR-HX780 and STR-KS1300 ("mini" receiver) doesn't exist anymore.

Excuse me for the offtopic parts


----------



## MrHT

Kevski said:


> Often I actually like Sony products, but that's something personal, for instance the user interface of the products. I tried one of the 2015 model blu-ray players. Put in a blu-ray for a few few minutes, no complaints about that, plays fine, seeking seems fine. After that connected to internet, launched a few apps, it took me less than a few minutes to have the unit frozen. I could not restart with using the remote control nor the power button on the device, I really had to plug the power cord out. Doesn't gave me confidence. Didn't had 5.1 LPCM decoding, this was a budget model around €80, but even on the more expensive ones doens't have this anymore.
> 
> Actually all those players priced below $100 doesn't really give me confidence, small and extremely lightweight units, but that's also more of a personal feeling. It does the trick for a lot of people: small, as less buttons as possible, no display.
> 
> I don't see how the pricetag of $500 for a Oppo would be worth it, but a lot of people swear by it.
> 
> If you don't like Sony and Panasonic, you could look to Pioneer models, they have a model for €150 (which I posted a few posts before).
> 
> I have a Panasonic Home Cinema Set model from 2012 (I know, audio quality is not comparable to separate component, but ok). Actually also too small in my opinion for housing a blu-ray player ánd amplifier in such a small machine. Outdated interface which is still used, but works stable. Only doesn't support HD tracks trough HDMI.
> I rather had a model with separated blu-ray and receiver, something like a Sony RDR-HX780 and STR-KS1300 ("mini" receiver) doesn't exist anymore.
> 
> Excuse me for the offtopic parts


You see, you said your unit froze at one point. I've had my old Sony player for over six years and it NEVER once froze on me. Players today freeze or encounter some kind of compatibility issue with certain titles, something that my older player never experienced. Sony used to be great because I've been nothing but happy with my Sony player. But their newer players leave a lot to be desired. The only good thing about the new players is that they are significantly faster and more powerful, but they are not as stable as older players. 

I wish I can justify spending $500 on an Oppo, but I cant. For a PS4, yes I can because it does a lot more than play BDs. But for a standalone player, I don't see how it would be worth that much money. But that's just me. Though if I really cannot find a new player, I might just have to.


----------



## Selden Ball

MrHT said:


> I wish I can justify spending $500 on an Oppo, but I cant. For a PS4, yes I can because it does a lot more than play BDs. But for a standalone player, I don't see how it would be worth that much money. But that's just me. Though if I really cannot find a new player, I might just have to.


 Oppo players are "universal" players and can handle SACD, DVD-A, HDCD and probably a few other formats that "mainstream" players don't. (Although Sony's S6500 can play SACDs, the unmodified US version won't play PAL format DVDs, even if the discs are Region 0 -- not region locked.) Oppos also have additional I/O options like dual HDMI inputs and outputs, in addition to multichannel analog outputs. For some people, those additional features are worth the additional expense. Most other universal players are in the same price-range (~$500), although Oppo players tend to depreciate much less quickly.


----------



## lovinthehd

Kevski said:


> Often I actually like Sony products, but that's something personal, for instance the user interface of the products. I tried one of the 2015 model blu-ray players. Put in a blu-ray for a few few minutes, no complaints about that, plays fine, seeking seems fine. After that connected to internet, launched a few apps, it took me less than a few minutes to have the unit frozen. I could not restart with using the remote control nor the power button on the device, I really had to plug the power cord out. Doesn't gave me confidence. Didn't had 5.1 LPCM decoding, this was a budget model around €80, but even on the more expensive ones doens't have this anymore.
> 
> Actually all those players priced below $100 doesn't really give me confidence, small and extremely lightweight units, but that's also more of a personal feeling. It does the trick for a lot of people: small, as less buttons as possible, no display.
> 
> I don't see how the pricetag of $500 for a Oppo would be worth it, but a lot of people swear by it.
> 
> If you don't like Sony and Panasonic, you could look to Pioneer models, they have a model for €150 (which I posted a few posts before).
> 
> I have a Panasonic Home Cinema Set model from 2012 (I know, audio quality is not comparable to separate component, but ok). Actually also too small in my opinion for housing a blu-ray player ánd amplifier in such a small machine. Outdated interface which is still used, but works stable. Only doesn't support HD tracks trough HDMI.
> I rather had a model with separated blu-ray and receiver, something like a Sony RDR-HX780 and STR-KS1300 ("mini" receiver) doesn't exist anymore.
> 
> Excuse me for the offtopic parts


Curious if the freeze was operating the unit with only its remote control or were you using an android app or other type of control? Only time I have freezing issues with my S5100 is when using android apps, particularly youtube, then its as you describe.


----------



## hernanu

Lzns3f said:


> Guys, just installed a fairly high end jvc projector and trying to decide best player to match with it. I was trying to decide if I need to spend 1000 on an oppo or go middle of road with maybe a Sony or Samsung. Could use some advice! Thanks all.


Oppo 103 - 500, Oppo 103D - 600, Oppo 105D - 1200. 

The only reason to get the 105D is if you have a need for excellent analog connections and some other audiophile connectivity - USB from a PC, excellent earphone amps. 

Otherwise, if you have HDMI connections and prefer those (I do), the 103 / 103D are pretty much exactly the same machine. 

So not 1000, more like 5-600 for most. Not cheap, but that's the going price. 



MrHT said:


> You see, you said your unit froze at one point. I've had my old Sony player for over six years and it NEVER once froze on me. Players today freeze or encounter some kind of compatibility issue with certain titles, something that my older player never experienced. Sony used to be great because I've been nothing but happy with my Sony player. But their newer players leave a lot to be desired. The only good thing about the new players is that they are significantly faster and more powerful, but they are not as stable as older players.
> 
> I wish I can justify spending $500 on an Oppo, but I cant. For a PS4, yes I can because it does a lot more than play BDs. But for a standalone player, I don't see how it would be worth that much money. But that's just me. Though if I really cannot find a new player, I might just have to.


If you don't need the extra features that an Oppo delivers, SACD, DVD-A play, all sorts of digital music files, HDMI inputs so the video can be processed from external sources by the Oppo, great network connectivity, processing DTSHDMA and TrueHD to LPCM, great support, etc... (I could go on)...

Then you don't need an Oppo and should use your money on another part of your system. If bluray is all that's important, then any small player can do.


----------



## m3incorp

MrHT you have made this part of the thread pointless. You asked a question and got a few answers that you aren't happy with. To be honest, I consider a cheap bluray player ($60) to be an expendable product. If it stops working after a couple of years, throw it away and buy something new. Buy the player you are thinking of buying and if it isn't what you want, return it within the return period....or like me, throw it away when if becomes unreliable and outside of warranty period. No one seems to have the item you are asking about. Buy it (I think you said it is on sale at Best Buy this week) and then report back so we can know how you feel about it.


----------



## MrHT

@-m3incorp: I'm afraid to try it out because if it doesn't work out, that will be my third consecutive return at Best Buy. I've heard scary stories of people being banned at Best Buy for returning too much.


----------



## m3incorp

Best Buy will allow an unlimited amount of returns with receipts and only a certain amount without receipts before they flag you.

It sounds like you are not getting a new bluray player based on all your responses. 




MrHT said:


> @-m3incorp: I'm afraid to try it out because if it doesn't work out, that will be my third consecutive return at Best Buy. I've heard scary stories of people being banned at Best Buy for returning too much.


----------



## mdavej

MrHT said:


> @-m3incorp: I'm afraid to try it out because if it doesn't work out, that will be my third consecutive return at Best Buy. I've heard scary stories of people being banned at Best Buy for returning too much.


Sounds like Oppo would really be the best fit for you. If you think Sony is bad, wait until you get a Samsung. It's been a while, but my last Samsung was a lot less stable and slower than my Sonys (I've had several Sonys I thought were dogs too).

The upside is that Samsung plays almost any file format natively, like Divx avi's, which US Sonys can't do. The downside is stability and so-so DVD upconversion.

Take all that with a grain of salt of course. My last Samsung was a couple of years back. And I don't push my players very hard anymore. I only use them for discs these days since I use other devices for streaming now. So mine never crash anymore.


----------



## Dan Arnold

*Upgrading from 2012 Panasonic BDT220*

I haven't bought a new Blu ray player since 2012. I have a Vizio M-70 UHDTV, so I'm interested in a new player that can upscale to 4k reasonably well. It's hard to find the latest reviews of the latest models. I want to pay under $200, so that rules out OPPO. Everything else being equal I favor Sony, but am confused about the reviews since the new players seem to come out so often. Suggestions, besides reading thru all of the pages here?

For example, what's the difference between the Sony S7200 from last year and the S6500?


----------



## BillP

MrHT said:


> I've already tried those and they're garbage. They're not as stable as my old player. My old failing Sony player currently has less issues in its current failing state than these new players today. The purpose of replacing my player is to experience less issues, not more.


If you think Sony and Panny are garbage, just wait till you buy the Samsung. As others have written over and over again, for $60 range you only have Sony, Panny, LG, and Samsung. Personally, I wouldn't touch a $60 Samsung with a 10-foot pole, and the others are pretty equivalent. If you want top reliability and top customer service, then unfortunately it's Oppo (for $500).


----------



## Selden Ball

Dan Arnold said:


> I haven't bought a new Blu ray player since 2012. I have a Vizio M-70 UHDTV, so I'm interested in a new player that can upscale to 4k reasonably well. It's hard to find the latest reviews of the latest models. I want to pay under $200, so that rules out OPPO. Everything else being equal I favor Sony, but am confused about the reviews since the new players seem to come out so often. Suggestions, besides reading thru all of the pages here?
> 
> For example, what's the difference between the Sony S7200 from last year and the S6500?


Primarily packaging.

Some 7200 advantages:
The 7200 has a minimal front panel display. The 6500 has no front panel display.
The 7200 has an internal power supply. The 6500 uses a wall-wart (so it takes up more space on a power strip)
The 7200 has two USB ports, one of them in the rear. The 6500 has only a front USB port.

A 6500 advantage:
The 7200 manual claims it can't play FLAC from a DLNA server. I dunno if that's true. The 6500 can play multichannel hires FLAC from a DLNA server that can provide it (e.g. Kodi).


----------



## MrHT

BillP said:


> If you think Sony and Panny are garbage, just wait till you buy the Samsung. As others have written over and over again, for $60 range you only have Sony, Panny, LG, and Samsung. Personally, I wouldn't touch a $60 Samsung with a 10-foot pole, and the others are pretty equivalent. If you want top reliability and top customer service, then unfortunately it's Oppo (for $500).


Believe me, I know. I used to own a Samsung before I owned my Sony. It was terrible. But the reviews for the 2015 players seem surprisingly positive and CNET rated them as one of the best players. So maybe they've come a long way over the years.


----------



## Dan Arnold

Selden Ball said:


> Primarily packaging.
> 
> Some 7200 advantages:
> The 7200 has a minimal front panel display. The 6500 has no front panel display.
> The 7200 has an internal power supply. The 6500 uses a wall-wart (so it takes up more space on a power strip)
> The 7200 has two USB ports, one of them in the rear. The 6500 has only a front USB port.
> 
> A 6500 advantage:
> The 7200 manual claims it can't play FLAC from a DLNA server. I dunno if that's true. The 6500 can play multichannel hires FLAC from a DLNA server that can provide it (e.g. Kodi).


Thanks! The other question is, 'Will I see any major difference with the 6500 vs a 3.5 year old Panasonic BDP?


----------



## mdavej

Dan Arnold said:


> Thanks! The other question is, 'Will I see any major difference with the 6500 vs a 3.5 year old Panasonic BDP?


You won't see any difference in the picture or sound quality. You'll see a major difference in file streaming (DLNA) and streaming apps just going from Panasonic to Sony.

Things you lose going to Sony are Panny's slightly better DVD upconversion and Panny's addressable IR.


----------



## Selden Ball

Dan Arnold said:


> Thanks! The other question is, 'Will I see any major difference with the 6500 vs a 3.5 year old Panasonic BDP?





mdavej said:


> You won't see any difference in the picture or sound quality. You'll see a major difference in file streaming (DLNA) and streaming apps just going from Panasonic to Sony.
> 
> Things you lose going to Sony are Panny's slightly better DVD upconversion and Panny's addressable IR.


Another difference is that the 6500's load time would be noticeably quicker. (It has dual CPUs which provide better performance when loading Java.)


----------



## BillP

MrHT said:


> Believe me, I know. I used to own a Samsung before I owned my Sony. It was terrible. But the reviews for the 2015 players seem surprisingly positive and CNET rated them as one of the best players. So maybe they've come a long way over the years.


But IMO, CNET rates PQ and features, but not reliability or customer service. For new models, it's impossible to rate reliability.


----------



## MrHT

BillP said:


> But IMO, CNET rates PQ and features, but not reliability or customer service. For new models, it's impossible to rate reliability.


Yeah, I can't imagine that those reviewers owned them long enough to attest to their reliability.

Well I guess I have no choice but to go with the Oppo 103. At $500, I better not encounter a single issue with it. That's all I have to say. Unfortunately, due to that high price tag, I won't be able to order it until after the holidays when my wallet stops taking a beating.


----------



## Dan Arnold

mdavej said:


> You won't see any difference in the picture or sound quality. You'll see a major difference in file streaming (DLNA) and streaming apps just going from Panasonic to Sony.
> 
> Things you lose going to Sony are Panny's slightly better DVD upconversion and Panny's addressable IR.


Thanks. I have no complaints about my 3 year old Panasonic and was just _assuming _the technology improved in a way that made a difference in picture quality. Apparently there _is_ no significant difference. Thanks.


----------



## mdavej

Dan Arnold said:


> Thanks. I have no complaints about my 3 year old Panasonic and was just _assuming _the technology improved in a way that made a difference in picture quality. Apparently there _is_ no significant difference. Thanks.


Correct. 1080p is still 1080p. Since it's digital, it was perfect when BD was invented 10-15 years ago, and is still perfect today. The next big leap will be 4k players, which aren't on the market yet. If you're into artificial enhancement, check out the Darbee version of Oppo. That will set you back about $600 and give you a slightly different picture.


----------



## Argon52

My Xbox One doesn't allow me to receive Atmos, so I'm looking for a no frills Blu-Ray player for cheap that will get me the Atmos decoding from my Denon S910W receiver, and the best picture quality for my 1080p rear projection Sony Lcos TV. Thanks for any suggestions. I am considering the Sony BDP-S3500 or the Panasonic DMP-BDT370. I don't want to spend too much, because I'm saving up for a 4K TV and 4K oppo Blu-ray player. Thanks. (I'm really planning on going to Best Buy, Wal-Mart, or HH Gregg on Friday) 

I'm assuming most Blu-ray players today excel in picture quality, and I just need a bitstream output for audio. But, I'm making sure the video quality will be there. Thank you for any help.


----------



## MrHT

I've been doing more research to see if I can find a cheaper alternative to the Oppo. It looks like the Panasonic DMP-BDT460 is good. Anyone here have any experience with this player? Is it good? Any issues I should be aware of?


----------



## itsastickup

*Christmas 2015 - your budget blu-ray player recommendations - standalone and PC/MAC*

Hi people, I'm not seeing a thread for this.

What would you recommend with a ballpark price AND WHY, this xmas, for any budget players, both standalone and/or for PC/Mac (ie, basic USB)?

AND MENTION THE CONS, not just the pros. Cons are important for balancing trade-offs/tie-breaking.

Do make multiple recommendations if you want, because of trade-offs (one drive having feature X, another feature Y). Especially where significant, ie players that don't get firmware updates.

Mention whether budget=cheap or budget=cinemaphile. Mid range should be left out as you can only really talk of good-value rather than 'budget'. I think. So no mid-range players, please.

It's fine to point out a con someone might have missed in their recommendation.

If possible add a link to a good review.

So here's the guide, make sure to refer back to it:

1)multiple recommendations are fine (no midrange players, unless you absolutely insist but mention it). 
2)mention if standalone player or for computer
2)ball park price
3)You set the criteria, budget cinemaphile is good too, not just cheap.
4)Give reasons for your choice. (maybe it's just price, but anything other than rock-bottom should have some feature, which could even just be amazing warranty/support?)
5)give the cons.
( 6) if possible, link to review)
7)HAVE FUN!!! No bitter arguments, please. Everyone's got their crazy ideas, irrational beliefs and ideologies. Tis the season for sighing, crossing your arms and shutting up.


----------



## teachsac

Requests for standalone players go here. PC/Mac recommendations go in the HTPC forum.


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/26-home-theater-computers/


----------



## itsastickup

teachsac said:


> Requests for standalone players go here. PC/Mac recommendations go in the HTPC forum.


Noted. thanks for the correction.

Meanwhile I think the subject/question needs its own thread (as also for every xmas). I'm surprised avsforums hasn't created one themselves. 

After all it's not a "recommend to me" thread idea, it's a "what's your 'general' recommendation" thread, and seasonal.

This bloated thread is highly unnattractive to me and I reckon I can't be the only one searching the internet and not bothering with it whereas they/I would bother with a "xmas 2015" thread. Plus an xmas thread is liable to bring out more worthy answers that have a bit more effort put in to them, than is likely at the end of this thread. A high value thread like that is going to garner attention from wandering inexperts like me who don't have the time to research.

If I were to repost with the noted correction, would you leave the new thread in place?


----------



## teachsac

Requests for players go in the Help Me Choose thread. There are only a limited number of players. Hence, one thread for requests. Questions about specific players go in the dedicated thread for that player. Read back the last few pages. Most recommendations are the same. Sony and Panasonic with Oppo for the higher end models. PC/Mac, external drives, etc. go in the HTPC forum.


----------



## itsastickup

teachsac said:


> Requests for players go in the Help Me Choose thread. There are only a limited number of players. Hence, one thread for requests. Questions about specific players go in the dedicated thread for that player. Read back the last few pages. Most recommendations are the same. Sony and Panasonic with Oppo for the higher end models. PC/Mac, external drives, etc. go in the HTPC forum.


A targeted xmas thread would get you more traffic, I reckon. 

In anycase, I appreciate that you may have other considerations that make an xmas thread undesirable to your business model.


----------



## itsastickup

teachsac said:


> Requests for players go in the Help Me Choose thread. There are only a limited number of players. Hence, one thread for requests. Questions about specific players go in the dedicated thread for that player. Read back the last few pages. Most recommendations are the same. Sony and Panasonic with Oppo for the higher end models. PC/Mac, external drives, etc. go in the HTPC forum.


hmmm, it looks like you don't even have a 'budget player" thread. That's an obvious google search hook.


----------



## teachsac

List the features you are looking for in a player. Every manufacturer has a player from barebones budget to more expensive with added features. Someone will recommend a player based on your needs.


----------



## mdavej

Any user is free to create his/her own thread. We're just saying drives aren't the topic of this thread. Has to do more with logic and organization than any business model. I think as long as readers see the ads on the site, the business model is happy. But off topic posts tend to make users unhappy, lose interest, and go elsewhere. I don't think most of the moderators have any stake in the business side of AVS.


----------



## itsastickup

mdavej said:


> Any user is free to create his/her own thread. We're just saying drives aren't the topic of this thread. Has to do more with logic and organization than any business model. I think as long as readers see the ads on the site, the business model is happy. But off topic posts tend to make users unhappy, lose interest, and go elsewhere. I don't think most of the moderators have any stake in the business side of AVS.


Totally, I did mean in my one of my replies that I would take out the drives bit before reposting. 

Meanwhile I would consider an xmas 2015 thread of forum member recommendations worthy of its own thread, despite the cross-over with this one, but it looks like it would just get merged with this one, so obviously I'm not going to irritate the mods around here by trying it.


----------



## dougri

reisb said:


> Looking to mount behind flat screen above fireplace mantle. Can't seem to find anything. Has to be a market for this type BD player.


apparently not a large enough market! My guess is few people have wall mounted TVs with power behind the panel and not HDMI. Thus, most either have the player elsewhere, or cannot possibly have a clean-looking install, so go with a cheaper alternative. Having said that, I have a Panny DMP-BBT01 that I bought primarily for its form factor (slot-loading player slightly larger footprint than the disc itself and about 1" tall) that hasn't been produced in about 3 yrs. They occasionally come up on ebay, but don't even consider unless you plan on using your own remote... the touchpad hybrid remote that comes with the player is nauseating. otherwise has been a solid player.


----------



## ToonMasterTim

MrHT said:


> So no one can help me? Wow it's amazing how hard it is to get recommendations? No wonder why Blu-Ray players are obsolete. When I bought my streaming player a few months ago, getting recommendations from people was very easy. But with BD players, it's getting to be very stressful!!


I have an F5700, which I find to be an overall good player. Compact. Responsive. Good UI. Fast load speeds. Quiet. The newest Netflix UI is even on this player, but it is a tad slow. Video streams start in very high quality though, and get to HD quickly. My only knock is the touch-sensitive buttons.

I purchased a J5700 earlier this year for $49 new on sale, but returned it because it didn't offer any benefits over the F5700. The J5700 has a newer UI, which I like. But overall speed was about the same. My remote is backlit, but the newer models lack this. Otherwise, the remote is the same. And my old remote would control the J5700, so if you find an old remote, you can use it, which is nice. The J5700 has somewhat of an ugly design, IMO. It has power and eject buttons, but that's it. And no power-on indicator.

Others on this forum often shy away from Samsung BD players, but mine has been solid. I wonder if Samsung's players in the early days had issues and that has tarnished their reputation? Others also say that Samsung employs extra digital processing that cannot be disabled. There is info from reputable sources out there about it, but I can't remember if it was specific to certain models or all Samsung players. Personally, I can't tell a difference between the PS3 and my Samsung on DVD or BD.


----------



## BillP

ToonMasterTim, it is no surprise that you can't see any difference in PQ between players. For BluRay discs, all players will look the same. For upscaled DVDs, any differences are likely to be very subtle. Where the players differ is reliability, build quality, and features.


----------



## Warner2Bruce

O.K. So I may be looking for a new bluray player. I have a Sony S5100 in my basement connected to my Denon receiver. I have an old Sony BDP=BX57 in my bedroom. I had a Sony BDP S3100 in my living room. My toddler got a hold of the trey and broke it. So, the way it looks I could either move the BX57 to the living room or get a new player.

Some options I have looked at are the Sony 3500 and the Sony 5500 and Sony 6500. I believe I could pick up a new 3500 in the $30-35 range; a new 5500 in the $45 range and a new 6500 around $65 or so. 

I have never used the apps much on the Sony's (that doesn't mean I wouldn't in the future) I have but part of that is the horrid old layout (that is one nice thing about the new ones) but I also have new generation Apple TV, Nvidia Shield, Fire TV, Roku, etc. Playback of burned blurays is important to me but other than that I am not sure what else I need. I know a replacement won't be utilizing a receiver. So what do those of you pretty knowledgeable about the different bluray models recommend? I honestly don't know much about any of the offerings from Samsung, LG, or Panasonic. If I am overlooking a model I shouldn't be feel free to point that out. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kevski

lovinthehd said:


> Curious if the freeze was operating the unit with only its remote control or were you using an android app or other type of control? Only time I have freezing issues with my S5100 is when using android apps, particularly youtube, then its as you describe.


When it freezed I was only using it's remote control, not any Android app or something. Now I'm curious, if your unit freezes, are you able to "reboot" with the remote control or the unit's power button or have to disconnect the power cord? The freeze wasn't the only reason to return it, looking for a model with audio decoding, because well I just see it as small computers.


----------



## lovinthehd

Kevski said:


> When it freezed I was only using it's remote control, not any Android app or something. Now I'm curious, if your unit freezes, are you able to "reboot" with the remote control or the unit's power button or have to disconnect the power cord? The freeze wasn't the only reason to return it, looking for a model with audio decoding, because well I just see it as small computers.


No my freezes only were fixed by unplugging.


----------



## MrHT

BillP said:


> If you think Sony and Panny are garbage, just wait till you buy the Samsung. As others have written over and over again, for $60 range you only have Sony, Panny, LG, and Samsung. Personally, I wouldn't touch a $60 Samsung with a 10-foot pole, and the others are pretty equivalent. If you want top reliability and top customer service, then unfortunately it's Oppo (for $500).


I ended up buying the Panasonic DMP-BDT460 at Best Buy for $160 last Friday and I think I have found a winner. I've played a few movies over the weekend and so far, it's been working great. 

So, Sony and Panasonic are not garbage. What IS garbage are cheap players that are below $100. I guess all I had to do was up my budget to get a decent player that would play right. I guess fussy people like me shouldn't be buying cheap players and expect perfection.


----------



## mdavej

Just depends on your requirements. Panny is totally worthless at streaming files and has ads in their streaming apps.


----------



## kenoh89

bushwacker0000 said:


> [*mod note*] If you start a new thread asking for advice on buying a new BD player and the thread is merged into this thread, go to the end of thread and your original post should be there, maybe back a few posts. And you may already have some input. [/*mod note*]
> 
> 
> 
> I need help. Which bluray player is the best regardless of price thats not a major concern for me i just want the best bluray player in you opinion. Thank you i really need help with this one cause i have no knowledge of this subject


Best Blu-ray player? None, you if have a 4kTV. If not, then maybe something from Oppo?


----------



## m3incorp

Glad you found something that works for you. 
m


MrHT said:


> I ended up buying the Panasonic DMP-BDT460 at Best Buy for $160 last Friday and I think I have found a winner. I've played a few movies over the weekend and so far, it's been working great.
> 
> So, Sony and Panasonic are not garbage. What IS garbage are cheap players that are below $100. I guess all I had to do was up my budget to get a decent player that would play right. I guess fussy people like me shouldn't be buying cheap players and expect perfection.


----------



## bigboar

*Blu ray Player Recommendations???*

I am hoping to get some recommendations on a blu ray player with 3d and will do atmos and dts:x(I think they all may pass those though). I want it to have netflix and vudo streaming and would prefer to be $200 or less but have a little wiggle room. I have always used the ps3 but am going to keep it where it is currently being used. any help appreciated...


----------



## Selden Ball

bigboar said:


> I am hoping to get some recommendations on a blu ray player with 3d and will do atmos and dts:x(I think they all may pass those though). I want it to have netflix and vudo streaming and would prefer to be $200 or less but have a little wiggle room. I have always used the ps3 but am going to keep it where it is currently being used. any help appreciated...


One obvious choice is the Sony BDP-S6500. It's usually available for substantially less than $100.

No Blu-ray players decode Atmos or DTS:X. If you want to experience any of the new immersive audio formats, you have to tell a BDP to do no audio processing at all. In other words, the soundtrack has to be "bitstreamed" to an external processor (usually an A/V receiver) which does the decoding appropriate for the number of speakers in your system.


----------



## bigboar

Selden Ball said:


> One obvious choice is the Sony BDP-S6500. It's usually available for substantially less than $100.
> 
> No Blu-ray players decode Atmos or DTS:X. If you want to experience any of the new immersive audio formats, you have to tell a BDP to do no audio processing at all. In other words, the soundtrack has to be "bitstreamed" to an external processor (usually an A/V receiver) which does the decoding appropriate for the number of speakers in your system.


thanks SB. I just bought a marantz sr7010 and wasnt sure on the blu ray player part. it seems like i remember the original ps3 wouldnt bitstream truehd or something and it had to be set to pcm or something. I am just going off memory and I have always used my ps3 slim and i know with it set to bitstream my onkyo receive deocdes truehd. just wanted to be sure..


----------



## lovinthehd

bigboar said:


> thanks SB. I just bought a marantz sr7010 and wasnt sure on the blu ray player part. it seems like i remember the original ps3 wouldnt bitstream truehd or something and it had to be set to pcm or something. I am just going off memory and I have always used my ps3 slim and i know with it set to bitstream my onkyo receive deocdes truehd. just wanted to be sure..


FWIW the PS3 slim (I have one) with the available updates can decode or send on TrueHD or DTS-HD MA fine.....except simultaneously with 3D, can not do 7 ch TrueHD but can do DTS HD MA iirc (been a while since I tested and don't care).


----------



## bigboar

I just went ahead and bought the bdps6500. jet.com has it for $98 and new customers can take 15% off with code 15TODAY. also, american express has an offer for jet that will give $20 off 50 or more so my total shipped came to $63.30.


----------



## swarm87

any good upscaling bluray players with dual HDMI out and good streaming for VUDU and Netflix other than oppo(not using a splitter as i am interested in passing 3D to a projector and have a tv and avr that does not support it)


----------



## robertbb99

*Help choosing and hooking up a BDP*

I have been buying my HT components a piece at a time and now it is time for a BDP. The more I read and the more sales people I talk to the more confused I am. This is the gear I have so far, a 70" Sharp LC70UH30U TV, an Onkyo TX NR1010 AVR, and Rodgers Sound Lab speakers. A couple of people have said that since the AVR's processors are excellent and can up convert to 4K so I don't need an expensive BDP. Then I was told that I should hook up the BDP to the AVR using the component jacks but another person said no, use the HDMI 2.0A but disable the BDP up converter software. Problem is that the cheaper BDP don't have component out jacks only the HDMI and maybe optical. The $300 and up units are the ones with the component jacks. Also I think I need a smart BDP so that the Netflix and Hulu signals are run through the Onkyo's processors (The TV is a smart TV but not sure of the processing quality is better or comparable to the Onkyo). Thanks in advance for any help for this Noob. Like I stated earlier, the more I read the less clear it is because every site has contradictory tutorials (many very old and applicable to todays gear).


----------



## BillP

robertbb99 said:


> I have been buying my HT components a piece at a time and now it is time for a BDP. The more I read and the more sales people I talk to the more confused I am. This is the gear I have so far, a 70" Sharp LC70UH30U TV, an Onkyo TX NR1010 AVR, and Rodgers Sound Lab speakers. A couple of people have said that since the AVR's processors are excellent and can up convert to 4K so I don't need an expensive BDP. Then I was told that I should hook up the BDP to the AVR using the component jacks but another person said no, use the HDMI 2.0A but disable the BDP up converter software. Problem is that the cheaper BDP don't have component out jacks only the HDMI and maybe optical. The $300 and up units are the ones with the component jacks. Also I think I need a smart BDP so that the Netflix and Hulu signals are run through the Onkyo's processors (The TV is a smart TV but not sure of the processing quality is better or comparable to the Onkyo). Thanks in advance for any help for this Noob. Like I stated earlier, the more I read the less clear it is because every site has contradictory tutorials (many very old and applicable to todays gear).


First, you absolutely need to connect the BDP to your AVR using HDMI, not component. Set the output at 1080p if you want the display to do the upscaling to 4K, and to 4K if you want the player to do the upscaling. Compare it both ways to see which looks best with your equipment. All current players will stream Netflix and other basic streams. Sony and Panasonic are the most popular here, so check them out in their dedicated threads and on their websites to get the features you want.


----------



## First XBR

Just purchased a new pre owned pioneer Kuro, currently using a Sony BDP S1000ES. Should I just stick with that player ? or upgrade to a pioneer BDP ?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavej

First XBR said:


> Just purchased a new pre owned pioneer Kuro, currently using a Sony BDP S1000ES. Should I just stick with that player ? or upgrade to a pioneer BDP ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Do you still need the analog outputs from that old Sony? If so, keep it.


----------



## First XBR

mdavej said:


> Do you still need the analog outputs from that old Sony? If so, keep it.


I don't need the analog inputs. If a pioneer BDP has better PQ & Ease of use then I might upgrade.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavej

First XBR said:


> I don't need the analog inputs. If a pioneer BDP has better PQ & Ease of use then I might upgrade.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


The PQ will be identical, as will ease of use. However, loading on a current player will be much faster, and you'll gain the ability to stream. Pioneer BD players seem to be a couple of years behind their peers in terms of features, like Oppo. So unless you have some other requirements, I'd consider other brands first.


----------



## Shape

Are there any Blu-Ray players that allow 4k streaming (Netflix/Youtube), yet? Any on the horizon?


----------



## Selden Ball

Shape said:


> Are there any Blu-Ray players that allow 4k streaming (Netflix/Youtube), yet? Any on the horizon?


Not yet, although there are other streamers which do. (E.g. Roku 4).

UHD (4K) BD players are expected early next year.


----------



## m3incorp

Another option is if your 4K TV is a smart TV and has the Netflix and Youtube APP's that are 4K compatible. 



Shape said:


> Are there any Blu-Ray players that allow 4k streaming (Netflix/Youtube), yet? Any on the horizon?


----------



## jklick

*Problem:*
I'm looking for a single source device to rule them all. 

Blu-ray player
Apps for the following services: Plex, Amazon Video, Netflix, and Vudu
Ultra fast menu loading and navigation
Delivering the best audio/visual experience for visitors to my home theater

*Current Setup:*

Two sources: Mac Mini as Plex client/server and a PS3 (oldest model)
Those two sources get run through a Denon AVR-X4000
The Denon is connect to a Darbee Darblet, which works its magic before forwarding to my Epson 5020UB projector with a 110" screen.
I'm currently running a 5.2 setup using Klipsch THX series speakers and dual SVS subs.

*Further details:*
My primary usage is movies and TV shows (95% of the time).

I received an OPPO BDP-103 for Christmas and thought it would be a miracle worker; however, I haven't been impressed. First, I haven't noticed a difference in the audio/video quality. This could be in part because my AVR and Darblet are already doing a fantastic job of handling audio/video quality - I don't know. I've tested with both blu-rays as well as MKV versions of movies/TV shows and I'm not *perceiving* a difference. So, at this point I'm figuring that I can check off bullet #4 (because I'm apparently already getting good quality without the OPPO) and focus on bullets 1-3. Unfortunately, the OPPO is lacking when it comes to bullet #2 (no Plex or Amazon support) and #3 (kind of slow navigating at times, not to mention some weird HDMI handshaking issues that I haven't experience with any other devices before). Needless to say, I'm strongly questioning if I should hold onto a $500 device that doesn't seem to give me any additional value.

My PS3 (and oldie, but a goodie), can satisfy all the bullets except #3 (fast loading) - it feels very slow and dated when it comes to booting and navigating menus. I've been considering returning the OPPO (which feels sinful) and picking up a PS4 instead. I'm not much of a video gamer, but I've seen the new Playstation in action it's super fast, satisfying requirement #3. However, I'm hearing rumors that the playback quality on the PS4 is worse than the PS3 and that I shouldn't upgrade because it would place bullet #4 in jeopardy.

I could always go with one of the new Apple TVs, which seems to accomplish bullets #2-4, but would leave me still with a separate blu-ray player, probably my PS3. 

I'm throwing myself at the mercy of the blu-ray player experts to see if there's something out there that I'm overlooking, if my expectations need to be realigned, or if I'm simply going about this wrong.


----------



## Selden Ball

jklick said:


> *Problem:*
> I'm looking for a single source device to rule them all.
> 
> Blu-ray player
> Apps for the following services: Plex, Amazon Video, Netflix, and Vudu
> Ultra fast menu loading and navigation
> Delivering the best audio/visual experience for visitors to my home theater


Plex isn't an internet service like the others you list, which threw me off for a bit. It's a DLNA service which you install on a file server or other computer to provide access to your local media files.

At the moment, I'd suggest the Sony BDP-S6500. 

It plays BDs, DVDs, SACDs and CDs.
It includes DLNA client software plus access to extensive internet services, including Amazon Video, Netflix, and Vudu, more than Panasonic provides.
It has a dual processor, so disk and menu loading are reasonably fast
It provides high resolution a/v but it has fewer tools for improving DVD upscaling than Panasonic's players do. 

And it's available for under $100, although its MSRP is higher.


----------



## jklick

Selden Ball said:


> Plex isn't an internet service like the others you list, which threw me off for a bit. It's a DLNA service which you install on a file server or other computer to provide access to your local media files.


When used as a basic DLNA service, Plex is pretty lame. It requires an actual client-side app to really make it shine. Most devices have a Plex app now, including my iOS devices, Mac Mini, PS3 and Samsung blu-ray player - even the new Apple TV (which I do not own) has a Plex app for it. The OPPO doesn't have an app for Plex, but supports DLNA. The end result is clunky navigation experience that consists of drilling down into folders rather than navigating an actual user interface. Imagine navigating Vudu or Netflix via folders/directories - yuck. 

Plex is a key service I use in my house (as my movie/TV/music jukebox), so Plex app support is kind of critical for any room connected to a display device.



Selden Ball said:


> At the moment, I'd suggest the Sony BDP-S6500.
> 
> It plays BDs, DVDs, SACDs and CDs.
> It includes DLNA client software plus access to extensive internet services, including Amazon Video, Netflix, and Vudu, more than Panasonic provides.
> It has a dual processor, so disk and menu loading are reasonably fast
> It provides high resolution a/v but it has fewer tools for improving DVD upscaling than Panasonic's players do.
> And it's available for under $100, although its MSRP is higher.


I looked up the Sony BDP-S6500 and saw it supported 300 different services, which sounded hopeful. However, I found a forum post from earlier this month where a user was asking when he'd see a Plex app for the BDP-S6500, so that makes me wary. Nonetheless it only came out earlier this year, so I'm optimistic that future support will come.

The hardware specs seem to be very promising for boot and navigation speed. Any other good blu-ray players that boast the dual processor (or better)? 

I only play BDs and MKVs, so the upscaling or support for other media formats isn't too much of an interest. Likewise, cost isn't much of a factor for me right now either.


----------



## kestrel452

Hey all,

I am looking for a *simple and responsive* Blu-Ray disc player. I don't need it to stream content, as the TV I plan on buying (Samsung JS8500) already has streaming apps built into it. All I really need it to do is play Blu-Rays well, and pump out excellent video/audio. Couldn't care less about anything else like streaming, bluetooth, etc; but I do care about it being able to support the best audio/video codecs.

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## hernanu

kestrel452 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am looking for a *simple and responsive* Blu-Ray disc player. I don't need it to stream content, as the TV I plan on buying (Samsung JS8500) already has streaming apps built into it. All I really need it to do is play Blu-Rays well, and pump out excellent video/audio. Couldn't care less about anything else like streaming, bluetooth, etc; but I do care about it being able to support the best audio/video codecs.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help


Look at the Sonys and Panasonics. 

As for your concerns:



Simple and responsive - most players can play bluray well.
No streaming apps - this is like asking for a car without a glove box. They all have them.
Best video and audio -
bluray is a very resilient format, the video is very good on most players.
Audio - if you bitstream to your receiver, the receiver will process the audio, the player won't be involved. If you have a good receiver, the sound will be good.
 

So you can go with an inexpensive player so long as it's reasonably good quality.


----------



## kestrel452

hernanu said:


> Look at the Sonys and Panasonics.
> 
> As for your concerns:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple and responsive - most players can play bluray well.
> No streaming apps - this is like asking for a car without a glove box. They all have them.
> Best video and audio -
> bluray is a very resilient format, the video is very good on most players.
> Audio - if you bitstream to your receiver, the receiver will process the audio, the player won't be involved. If you have a good receiver, the sound will be good.
> 
> So you can go with an inexpensive player so long as it's reasonably good quality.


The receiver I have on the to-buy list is the Yamaha RX-V379. Given the JS8500 and that receiver, can you make any model-specific recommendations? My budget is $200 or less for a player. I don't think I need a player with good upscaling built-in since the Samsung TV will already have great upscaling on its own (or am i wrong about that?).

In regards to "bitstreaming" from the player, I am completely unfamiliar with that term. My plan was to route the audio from my different devices through the TV and into the receiver (all by HDMI).


----------



## hernanu

kestrel452 said:


> The receiver I have on the to-buy list is the Yamaha RX-V379. Given the JS8500 and that receiver, can you make any model-specific recommendations? My budget is $200 or less for a player. I don't think I need a player with good upscaling built-in since the Samsung TV will already have great upscaling on its own (or am i wrong about that?).
> 
> In regards to "bitstreaming" from the player, I am completely unfamiliar with that term. My plan was to route the audio from my different devices through the TV and into the receiver (all by HDMI).


bitstreaming means sending your audio signal from the bluray player unmodified usually using HDMI, to be processed by your receiver. 

So if your receiver can process the audio output from bluray disks natively (most do, the lossless ones, TrueHD and DTS-HD-MA are the most challenging ones), then you're fine as far as audio. There's no dependency on the player for audio in that case. 

The video, once it's output from the player should also go into your receiver and then to the TV. Bluray video will be high quality. 

Your TV will be upscaling everything to 4K, just feed it the 1080p from the bluray player and things should be good. 

I'll let people who are more knowledgeable about the other players to recommend them, I don't think you'll have much trouble finding a good player for less than 200.


----------



## Selden Ball

kestrel452 said:


> My budget is $200 or less for a player.


 Even the most expensive current player from Sony (BDP-S6500) costs less than $100, although its list price is slightly higher. Their cheapest model (BDP-S1500) is available for less than $50 unless you want one that's region-free.


----------



## mdavej

Your plan has zero chance of working no matter what player you get. TVs won't pass most bit streamed audio from its HDMI inputs, much less HD ones. Sorry


----------



## teachsac

kestrel452 said:


> The receiver I have on the to-buy list is the Yamaha RX-V379. Given the JS8500 and that receiver, can you make any model-specific recommendations? My budget is $200 or less for a player. I don't think I need a player with good upscaling built-in since the Samsung TV will already have great upscaling on its own (or am i wrong about that?).
> 
> In regards to "bitstreaming" from the player, I am completely unfamiliar with that term. My plan was to route the audio from my different devices through the TV and into the receiver (all by HDMI).


Backwards. You want to run everything to your receiver and out to your TV. Hook the HDMI out from your receiver to the ARC (Audio Return Channel) port of your TV for audio with the TV apps.

S~


----------



## hernanu

mdavej said:


> Your plan has zero chance of working no matter what player you get. TVs won't pass most bit streamed audio from its HDMI inputs, much less HD ones. Sorry


True, which is why I suggested going through the AVR. 

I do pass bitstream Dolby Digital through the optical connection from my six year old TV to my AVR when I stream through the TV (Amazon is not available on an Oppo). 

No media that streams right now, as far as I know will deliver lossless sound. 

Question though (I don't know the answer): If you use an ARC HDMI connection from a TV, if the media were upgraded to deliver lossless sound, would that provide it to the AVR?


----------



## lovinthehd

hernanu said:


> True, which is why I suggested going through the AVR.
> 
> I do pass bitstream Dolby Digital through the optical connection from my six year old TV to my AVR when I stream through the TV (Amazon is not available on an Oppo).
> 
> No media that streams right now, as far as I know will deliver lossless sound.
> 
> Question though (I don't know the answer): If you use an ARC HDMI connection from a TV, if the media were upgraded to deliver lossless sound, would that provide it to the AVR?


ARC has same audio limitation as optical for bandwidth, so no.


----------



## teachsac

hernanu said:


> True, which is why I suggested going through the AVR.
> 
> I do pass bitstream Dolby Digital through the optical connection from my six year old TV to my AVR when I stream through the TV (Amazon is not available on an Oppo).
> 
> No media that streams right now, as far as I know will deliver lossless sound.
> 
> Question though (I don't know the answer): If you use an ARC HDMI connection from a TV, if the media were upgraded to deliver lossless sound, would that provide it to the AVR?


VUDU has Dolby Atmos with select UHD titles. Sony 4K service has lossless Multichannel PCM, so there is some lossless audio with streaming services.


----------



## hernanu

lovinthehd said:


> ARC has same audio limitation as optical for bandwidth, so no.


Thanks, was unsure about that one.


----------



## hernanu

teachsac said:


> VUDU has Dolby Atmos with select UHD titles. Sony 4K service has lossless Multichannel PCM, so there is some lossless audio with streaming services.


Cool. Don't have a 4K anything yet (waiting for the Oppo 113D/OLED or Vizio R HDR set). Nice to see they're delivering lossless sound.


----------



## Selden Ball

hernanu said:


> True, which is why I suggested going through the AVR.
> 
> I do pass bitstream Dolby Digital through the optical connection from my six year old TV to my AVR when I stream through the TV (Amazon is not available on an Oppo).
> 
> No media that streams right now, as far as I know will deliver lossless sound.
> 
> Question though (I don't know the answer): If you use an ARC HDMI connection from a TV, if the media were upgraded to deliver lossless sound, would that provide it to the AVR?


That depends on the design of the ARC encoders and decoders in the TV and AVR. I suspect some will, but some won't. Even now, some TVs can only provide stereo. It looks like it might require a change to the HDMI standard, too. Unfortunately, the HDMI v2 specifications are available only to companies which signed the HDMI licensing agreement. They're almost impossible to find for the rest of us.


----------



## kestrel452

hernanu said:


> Look at the Sonys and Panasonics.
> 
> As for your concerns:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple and responsive - most players can play bluray well.
> No streaming apps - this is like asking for a car without a glove box. They all have them.
> Best video and audio -
> bluray is a very resilient format, the video is very good on most players.
> Audio - if you bitstream to your receiver, the receiver will process the audio, the player won't be involved. If you have a good receiver, the sound will be good.
> 
> 
> So you can go with an inexpensive player so long as it's reasonably good quality.





Selden Ball said:


> Even the most expensive current player from Sony (BDP-S6500) costs less than $100, although its list price is slightly higher. Their cheapest model (BDP-S1500) is available for less than $50 unless you want one that's region-free.


Seeing as how I wouldn't be using the other functionalities, would I be missing anything audio/video quality wise by getting their least expensive model (BDPS1500)? They all seem to support the lossless HD audio codecs.


----------



## teachsac

1500 will work just fine.


----------



## Selden Ball

kestrel452 said:


> Seeing as how I wouldn't be using the other functionalities, would I be missing anything audio/video quality wise by getting their least expensive model (BDPS1500)? They all seem to support the lossless HD audio codecs.


The 1500 should be fine.

A quibble, though: you do *not* want the player to "handle the lossless HD audio codecs." That phrase implies that they're decoding the soundtracks, which is exactly what you don't want them to do, for two reasons.

1) When decoding HD soundtracks, Sony players downgrade multichannel soundtracks into stereo, losing all surround sound. They pinched pennies and didn't pay the additional license fees for multichannel codecs.

2) The new immersive audio formats, Atmos, Auro3D and DTS:X, all work by adding information to the base HD audio. This additional information can't be decoded by the players, it has to be passed through (bitstreamed) from the disc to the receiver in order to be properly decoded to use whatever speaker configuration you happen to have.


----------



## gentlejax

Best blue ray that has analog outputs ? 

My audio system has no hdmi and I am not in a hurry to change it. I did notice the older blue ray like the Panasonic DMP-bd30 and the Sony BDP-S500 have analog outputs for 5.1 and regular 2 channel which my Rotel has inputs for all of them. 

I have a smart blue ray already so I am not looking for the new stuff I actually dont like the cheap new stuff. 

anyhow i have forgotten which players were the ones that had all the outputs other than the two I listed. 

which of them is the better or is there a better option. I forgot to mention cheap is the key here as I have 2 other players


----------



## teachsac

About the only player anymore is Oppo.


----------



## Cndctrdj

i have a denon bdp 1611, this year im looking to upgrade to something that will push hdcp 2.2 4k discs with hdr when they come out. i dont mind spending a little bit of money if its worth it. my current blu ray player is great but a little slow. any recommendations on what to look for? im in the process of updating my current av stuff


----------



## teachsac

You'll need to wait until after CES to find out what will be available. So far, Samsung is the only one announced with a US player. I would expect Panasonic and Sony to also announce players at that time.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...ubd-k8500-4k-hdr-ultra-hd-blu-ray-player.html

UHD thread: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...-hd-blu-ray-specification-logo-finalized.html

S~


----------



## MattG!

kestrel452 said:


> Seeing as how I wouldn't be using the other functionalities, would I be missing anything audio/video quality wise by getting their least expensive model (BDPS1500)? They all seem to support the lossless HD audio codecs.


Im also in the market for a new player. Just got a 4k set, does anyone have any input on whether I really need a player such as the Sony BDP S6500 with 4k upscaling ability since the TV will do this upscaling anyway? Will this player do a better job and then just cancel out what the TV would do?

Or will I be just as well with a lower level such as the 5500?


teachsac said:


> 1500 will work just fine.


----------



## mdavej

No, no, yes.


----------



## Cndctrdj

teachsac said:


> You'll need to wait until after CES to find out what will be available. So far, Samsung is the only one announced with a US player. I would expect Panasonic and Sony to also announce players at that time.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...ubd-k8500-4k-hdr-ultra-hd-blu-ray-player.html
> 
> UHD thread: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...-hd-blu-ray-specification-logo-finalized.html
> 
> S~


thank you


----------



## lotf

*Good blu-ray player with composite & wi-fi?*

Since blu-ray players no longer have composite outputs, I wondered if anyone could recommend a cheap, older blu-ray player that has built-in wifi (Netflix & YouTube) with composite? Basically, I'm looking for a cheap blu-ray player circa 2012. My situation is that I have an old tube tv in the bedroom with a dvd player & Sony version of a Roku (SMP-N200). Since there are fewer blu-ray/dvd movie releases now, I think it's time to upgrade to a bedroom blu-ray player. Any recommendations of a model or even just a website where I can search for composite output models? Thanks!

I'm considering:
Panasonic BDT210 or BDT215
Sony BDP-BX58 or S580


----------



## Selden Ball

lotf said:


> Since blu-ray players no longer have composite outputs, I wondered if anyone could recommend a cheap, older blu-ray player that has built-in wifi (Netflix & YouTube) with composite? Basically, I'm looking for a cheap blu-ray player circa 2012. My situation is that I have an old tube tv in the bedroom with a dvd player & Sony version of a Roku (SMP-N200). Since there are fewer blu-ray/dvd movie releases now, I think it's time to upgrade to a bedroom blu-ray player. Any recommendations of a model or even just a website where I can search for composite output models? Thanks!
> 
> I'm considering:
> Panasonic BDT210 or BDT215
> Sony BDP-BX58 or S580


My Sony BDP-S590 (equivalent to a BDP-BX59) has a video out, i.e. it's a model-year later than the 580. I dunno if it actually works, though, since I've never used it. The 590 includes multichannel audio decoders for Dolby and DTS, too.


----------



## mds5x8

mdavej said:


> No, no, yes.


I wanted to see if someone would expand on this for me as well. I am wondering why the upconvert in your opinion isn't doing anything

I bought a sony 65x800b tv this summer and was using a PS3 for blu ray. I didn't think it looked very good and bought the sony 6500 blu ray player to see if the upconvert really did anything. I can swear that it looks better but my question is this, is the 6500 just a better blu ray player thus its looking better than ps3 anyway or is the upconvert actually working. 

Wondering if maybe I should return it and keep using the ps3 if the upconvert feature is just a gimmick and I need to tweak a setting on the ps3. Thanks for the help


----------



## Selden Ball

mds5x8 said:


> I wanted to see if someone would expand on this for me as well. I am wondering why the upconvert in your opinion isn't doing anything
> 
> I bought a sony 65x800b tv this summer and was using a PS3 for blu ray. I didn't think it looked very good and bought the sony 6500 blu ray player to see if the upconvert really did anything. I can swear that it looks better but my question is this, is the 6500 just a better blu ray player thus its looking better than ps3 anyway or is the upconvert actually working.
> 
> Wondering if maybe I should return it and keep using the ps3 if the upconvert feature is just a gimmick and I need to tweak a setting on the ps3. Thanks for the help


Unfortunately, you'll only find out which device does a better job of upscaling (players or TV) by looking at the results on your TV. I don't think anybody has tried to produce a list of such comparisons, although it has been noted that some 4K TVs only double the incoming pixels vertically and horizontally and don't actually "upscale" the images with local smoothing.


----------



## lotf

Selden Ball said:


> My Sony BDP-S590 (equivalent to a BDP-BX59) has a video out, i.e. it's a model-year later than the 580. I dunno if it actually works, though, since I've never used it. The 590 includes multichannel audio decoders for Dolby and DTS, too.


Thanks, Selden. I'll look into that particular model as well.


----------



## zigzag666

*Worth it to $pend on Blu-ray "high end" player*

Since there are 18000 posts in this thread and many are from back to 2008, I would like to ask a question than may have been asked previously - but need to hear updated thoughts.

It looks like the "better" Blu-ray players (Marantz, Pioneer Elite, Oppo) are all in the $500-$2,000 range. While they certainly look like quality built devices, I'm needing to buy a player and want to understand if it is worth spending the extra $ over the sub $100 units that are for sale, "FOR MY PARTICULAR NEED".

1) I do pass thru of ALL audio to a Marantz AV7702mk2, so don't need any player decoding of audio.
2) I do not listen to SCAD or DVD-A (even though I do have a few of the latter)
3) I would intend to use the player for CD music playback
4) All connections are via HDMI (blu-ray, processor, projector)
5) Video display is 1080p (JVC-RS2)

So I'm thinking all the fancy circuitry in these "high-end" players won't buy me anything in terms of picture or audio superiority?

I would expect that they might do a good job "up sampling" DVD's, but then again maybe that is a false assumption. Any comments on that or other areas that these more expensive units might excel (other than look and feel of the chassis)?

I've always bought high end (not esoteric) stuff. BK Components, Sim Audio, Revel products. This year I decided that processors (I've owned 4 over the last 10 years) were among the technologies that are moving too fast to dump a lot of money. I deemed Marantz 7702 to be everything I needed in a processor and not a huge loss in a few years if I'm wrong.

With sub $100 Blu-ray players being at the "disposable" unit pricing, it makes sense to buy one of these if I'm not giving up much (or anything). 

I am not planning to move to 4K for at least 2 years as that is another area I feel will need to settle down a bit. I've done plenty of tech pioneering (arrows in the back) in the past. Admittedly, I've jumped to 3D audio (NOT VIDEO) and hope content becomes plentiful in the near future.

Hope we can make this a friendly, helpful discussion among those out there who have some qualified input.

J


----------



## hernanu

zigzag666 said:


> Since there are 18000 posts in this thread and many are from back to 2008, I would like to ask a question than may have been asked previously - but need to hear updated thoughts.
> 
> It looks like the "better" Blu-ray players (Marantz, Pioneer Elite, Oppo) are all in the $500-$2,000 range. While they certainly look like quality built devices, I'm needing to buy a player and want to understand if it is worth spending the extra $ over the sub $100 units that are for sale, "FOR MY PARTICULAR NEED".
> 
> 1) I do pass thru of ALL audio to a Marantz AV7702mk2, so don't need any player decoding of audio.
> 2) I do not listen to SCAD or DVD-A (even though I do have a few of the latter)
> 3) I would intend to use the player for CD music playback
> 4) All connections are via HDMI (blu-ray, processor, projector)
> 5) Video display is 1080p (JVC-RS2)
> 
> So I'm thinking all the fancy circuitry in these "high-end" players won't buy me anything in terms of picture or audio superiority?
> 
> I would expect that they might do a good job "up sampling" DVD's, but then again maybe that is a false assumption. Any comments on that or other areas that these more expensive units might excel (other than look and feel of the chassis)?
> 
> I've always bought high end (not esoteric) stuff. BK Components, Sim Audio, Revel products. This year I decided that processors (I've owned 4 over the last 10 years) were among the technologies that are moving too fast to dump a lot of money. I deemed Marantz 7702 to be everything I needed in a processor and not a huge loss in a few years if I'm wrong.
> 
> With sub $100 Blu-ray players being at the "disposable" unit pricing, it makes sense to buy one of these if I'm not giving up much (or anything).
> 
> I am not planning to move to 4K for at least 2 years as that is another area I feel will need to settle down a bit. I've done plenty of tech pioneering (arrows in the back) in the past. Admittedly, I've jumped to 3D audio (NOT VIDEO) and hope content becomes plentiful in the near future.
> 
> Hope we can make this a friendly, helpful discussion among those out there who have some qualified input.
> 
> J


I think you set that up correctly, no need for anything other than a less expensive bluray player. 

Choose a reliable manufacturer, Sony or Panasonic would do. If you have DVD-A's but don't want to play them, I'd sell those and avoid the players that can play them. 

The benefits and pluses of universal players have been repeated here and elsewhere many times. For those of us to whom they are valuable, they are worth the extra money. For your uses, they are most likely not, so go with a dedicated / non universal player and I'm sure you'll be happy.


----------



## mdavej

Zigzag,

If you do intend to play a lot of CDs, I find that LG has a much better interface than Sony or Panasonic. LG is also more universal in terms of file support. Not sure of its SACD or DVD-A capabilities.

I quit buying the "you get what you pay for" argument when I saw that the bottom of the barrel house brand player from Best Buy had the same exact drive as my Oppo. Since then, I've been buying the cheapest possible players I can find, and all have worked flawlessly.


----------



## zigzag666

mdavej said:


> Zigzag,
> 
> If you do intend to play a lot of CDs, I find that LG has a much better interface than Sony or Panasonic. LG is also more universal in terms of file support. Not sure of its SACD or DVD-A capabilities.
> 
> I quit buying the "you get what you pay for" argument when I saw that the bottom of the barrel house brand player from Best Buy had the same exact drive as my Oppo. Since then, I've been buying the cheapest possible players I can find, and all have worked flawlessly.


Hernanu/mdavej:

That is what I was needing to hear. Thanks for the honest answer. I know there will be lots of owners defending their decision to spend more and that's ok. In fact, I've bought lots of stuff, just to have what I thought was the best I could buy (within reason of course).

I've owned all of these manufacturers at some point. Panasonic built some good stuff back in the day! I'm a bit pissed off at Sony for an auto-firmware upgrade that effected quite a few .mkv files from playing, but that is another story.

Have a Sammy unit here at the moment that I picked up at WM. I will have to toss my DVD-A into it, but did not expect that it would play.

Maybe I'll but into the upscale chassis on a player down the road when the industry settles down, but for now - WM for a $69 blu-ray with everything under the sun (apps, streaming, wifi) except 4K up sampling is hard to beat. I don't even care about the remote as I do everything via a URC programmable.

Thanks guys.


----------



## mdavej

zigzag666 said:


> ...for now - WM for a $69 blu-ray with everything under the sun (apps, streaming, wifi) except 4K up sampling is hard to beat.


No need to settle. You can get a "refurb" (meaning previous owner couldn't figure out how to turn it on, otherwise mint) Sony 6500 with 4k for $69.


----------



## tedhontz

mdavej said:


> No need to settle. You can get a "refurb" (meaning previous owner couldn't figure out how to turn it on, otherwise mint) Sony 6500 with 4k for $69.


I have the Sony 6500 with "4K" (only upscaling) and I bought 2 of them for $59 each. They are terrible quality in terms of build quality. They are so fragile and weigh about nothing. The "4K" upscaling actually made my picture worse on my SONY 4K TV. The end of the drawer tray has fallen off BOTH units that I have just because of the cheap quality, not abused. The remote is a joke as it is so small. Such a shame for the "upper class" model for Sony. I don't even want to know what the lower class models are like. And, I love Sony. I have a Sony 4K TV and a Sony ES receiver along with a Sony 4K media server which is also a waste. Hope that helps on your decision about the Sony. You get what you pay for, which is why I am on here. So, for the reason I'm on here, I'll post it below.


----------



## tedhontz

*Please help in suggesting a Brand/Model for my specific needs.*

I'm looking for a BLU-RAY Player in the $600 or less price, and I don't mind buying an expensive used one if it's worth it. First point, I have a Sony 70" XBR-70-850B 4K HDTV and on their thread they mention to NOT turn on 4K upscaling on any blu-ray player because the processor in the Sony TV does the best job of converting/upscaling the picture to 4K. So, Between the Oppo 103 and 103 Darbee, seems the Darbee feature would be worthless. 

Next, I want the unit to have great 2 channel sound for music CD's. I listen to a LOT of 2 channel audio and want the best audio quality that I can get. I was duped into buying an Integra unit that had all the wonderful specs, but it doesn't sound good at all compared to a Sony ES. 

So, I'm looking at the Oppo 103 because I can't afford the 105 price tag but is the audio quality going to be great? Would I be better served on a Sony ES, Pioneer Elite, Marantz, or something else that I could buy new or used under $600?

Finally, what are the USB ports on the back of the Oppo 103 used for? Please tell me it's for storing songs on the hard drives and playing them through the Oppo because that would be a dream come true. But, I'm probably not that lucky. I would LOVE to find a unit with the ability to RIP music from the device's drive to an external hard drive. 

I just don't understand what the Oppo "HYPE" is all about. Why are they so popular and is the regular Oppo 103 at $500 a good unit to get to use as my primary music, DVD, and Blu-Ray player? 

Forgot to mention, my receiver is a Marantz SR7008, external amp is an Adcom GFA-555 for the fronts, and Front Speakers are Klipsch RF-7's.


----------



## wmcclain

The normal USB ports are for media files stored on drives. A variety of formats are supported, although network storage is becoming more popular, with both SMB and DLNA supported on the current players.

The OPPO 105 models also have Asynchronous USB input through a special port for connection to a sound card.

As to why the price premium: they have a lot of features, not all of interest to everyone. Build quality is good, still use a steel case, and they are repairable. 2 year warranty is standard. 

They have a free 30-day return if you want to try one. All it costs you shipping.

-Bill


----------



## mdavej

tedhontz said:


> I have the Sony 6500 with "4K" (only upscaling) and I bought 2 of them for $59 each. They are terrible quality in terms of build quality. They are so fragile and weigh about nothing. The "4K" upscaling actually made my picture worse on my SONY 4K TV. The end of the drawer tray has fallen off BOTH units that I have just because of the cheap quality, not abused. The remote is a joke as it is so small...


Good to know about the lousy upscaling and cheap parts. I never use the original remote on any of my devices, so that part doesn't bother me. All I know about the the x500 series is what's on paper and what gets posted in forums like these. I got the impression from the x500 thread that the 6500 was well liked. Even the Amazon and Best Buy reviews are pretty good. Guess I should hold on to my older Sonys as long as I can.


----------



## Selden Ball

mdavej said:


> Good to know about the lousy upscaling and cheap parts. I never use the original remote on any of my devices, so that part doesn't bother me. All I know about the the x500 series is what's on paper and what gets posted in forums like these. I got the impression from the x500 thread that the 6500 was well liked. Even the Amazon and Best Buy reviews are pretty good. Guess I should hold on to my older Sonys as long as I can.


Sony and Panasonic players are well regarded when you compare them to the competition at the same price point.  Oppo players are in another league.


----------



## Bing2015

*Sony S6500 or S7200*

Here is my set up:

1) I do pass thru of ALL audio and video to a Denon X4100.
2) I do not listen to SCAD or DVD-A 
3) All connections are via HDMI (blu-ray, processor, projector)
4) Projector is Sony VPL HW40ES (1080p/3D)

Additionally some of the movies we watch are not Blu Ray, I'm hoping one of these players will make a normal DVD better with upscaling. 

I don't want to spend a lot of money on a player if my projector is limited (i.e. not 4K). No plans to change the display in the near term. As such was looking at Sony S6500 ($100) and S7200 ($200). 

Looking for suggestions to help decide one of the Sony's or if there is a recommendation for a different player in this price range?


----------



## Selden Ball

Bing2015 said:


> Here is my set up:
> 
> 1) I do pass thru of ALL audio and video to a Denon X4100.
> 2) I do not listen to SCAD or DVD-A
> 3) All connections are via HDMI (blu-ray, processor, projector)
> 4) Projector is Sony VPL HW40ES (1080p/3D)
> 
> Additionally some of the movies we watch are not Blu Ray, I'm hoping one of these players will make a normal DVD better with upscaling.
> 
> I don't want to spend a lot of money on a player if my projector is limited (i.e. not 4K). No plans to change the display in the near term. As such was looking at Sony S6500 ($100) and S7200 ($200).
> 
> Looking for suggestions to help decide one of the Sony's or if there is a recommendation for a different player in this price range?


Panasonic players provide more options than Sony for manipulating low resolution video to get the best image. Their streaming apps are not as extensive as Sony's, though.


----------



## kherman

I have a Sony XBR-850B (65"). It's a 4K and 3d model. It has some sort of enhanced gamut tech but I don't know if it is anything similar to what is needed for Dolby Vision support.


I am upgrading my receiver soon (Yamaha 1050 is the current pick due to DTS:X (I think) and Dolby Atmos support. But whatever I pick will have DTS:X and Atmos.


What is a good Blu ray Player that supports the audio and video of my TV? I'm not looking at getting a $500 Blu Ray player. $200 would be a lot as far as I am concerned. I'm thinking more around the $100 mark.


Oh, I absolutely HATE the small blu ray players. I want prefer something that is sized like a Receiver.


----------



## mdavej

kherman said:


> I have a Sony XBR-850B (65"). It's a 4K and 3d model. It has some sort of enhanced gamut tech but I don't know if it is anything similar to what is needed for Dolby Vision support.
> 
> 
> I am upgrading my receiver soon (Yamaha 1050 is the current pick due to DTS:X (I think) and Dolby Atmos support. But whatever I pick will have DTS:X and Atmos.
> 
> 
> What is a good Blu ray Player that supports the audio and video of my TV? I'm not looking at getting a $500 Blu Ray player. $200 would be a lot as far as I am concerned. I'm thinking more around the $100 mark.
> 
> 
> Oh, I absolutely HATE the small blu ray players. I want prefer something that is sized like a Receiver.


You aren't going to find a receiver sized player in your budget. A $100-$200 player is going to be small.

Panasonic 460 is probably the closest thing you'll find that's still made. It's full 17" rack width, but less than 2" tall and 7" deep.


----------



## kherman

mdavej said:


> You aren't going to find a receiver sized player in your budget. A $100-$200 player is going to be small.
> 
> Panasonic 460 is probably the closest thing you'll find that's still made. It's full 17" rack width, but less than 2" tall and 7" deep.


I can omit the size requirement if that is the case. Having said that, what should I consider? 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavej

Do you want the player to do 4k upscaling, or will you let your TV handle it? You have no other requirements (streaming apps, file streaming, special audio formats)?


----------



## kherman

mdavej said:


> Do you want the player to do 4k upscaling, or will you let your TV handle it? You have no other requirements (streaming apps, file streaming, special audio formats)?


I already have tooo many devices that do Netflix, streaming, etc. I have a PS4 and a smart TV. And I could add a Chromecast for $35.


The only use for this player will be to play blu rays. If there are various audio formats for movies that I need to be careful about, I'd probably prefer to support them. If by audio formats you are talking about SACD, etc (just audio discs), I have no requirements.


The 4K upscaling would be nice but not required. If the blu ray player can handle all the audio/video synch issues for me in regards to upscaling to 4K, that would be indeed nice. In general, I don't like to do any postprocessing of the raw image signal. I turned all that off on my TV. If the source is 1080, I display it as 1080.


I'm worried mostly about he little things that most people don't think to check on. I want a quiet blu ray player after my lesson a long time ago in regards to my purchase of a cheap DVD player.


----------



## kherman

I might buy today. The past 5 posts or so are discussing my needs. I literally will be at the store in about 2 hours. It sounds like Sony is a liked brand around here for BD players in the $100-$150 rice range. The big hitters are Atmos and DTS:X support along with 3D support. 4K upscaling not needed. And I don't care about how many apps the thing has on it since i won't be using them.

And heck, any god recommendations for a good Atmos movie (besides Mad Maxx)

Only the BDPS6500 from SOny is available in my local Best Buy.

*EDIT:*
Wait, does my PS4 support this? I know it didn't do 3D at release but that may have changed through patches.

*EDIT 2:
*Holy moly, it does do 3D!
http://www.cnet.com/news/playstation-4-can-now-play-your-3d-blu-ray-discs/

What about atmos and MTS:X support?


----------



## khaberst

I'm also looking at the Sony BDP6500, but wanting to know from others if there is anything else I should consider. I'll be passing it through a Denon 3311 and then to a BenQ 2050. 

Wanting to stay under ~$130


----------



## zigzag666

If needing 4K up convert (which sounds like you don't) - 6500
If not, BDP-S5500 or BDP-S3500 will do you just as well. The 5500 has 3D, but if you don't need it - drop to the 3500.

I picked up a 5500 for $75.00, set everything to pass thru and couldn't be happier. I don't hear it running. Fast loading of BD and incredible picture (on 110" screen). Netflix (if you need it) is at 1080p with DD. I don't use the other apps, so not able to comment.

Too bad all these players are built (and look) so cheap. But then I again, at their current prices - I consider them disposable anyway. Someone should make a nice fancy aluminum chassis that would accept the guts of these players. Would be nice to keep the case and keep tossing the internals as new stuff comes out. Like changing the MB of a PC.


----------



## khaberst

zigzag666 said:


> If needing 4K up convert (which sounds like you don't) - 6500
> If not, BDP-S5500 or BDP-S3500 will do you just as well. The 5500 has 3D, but if you don't need it - drop to the 3500.
> 
> I picked up a 5500 for $75.00, set everything to pass thru and couldn't be happier. I don't hear it running. Fast loading of BD and incredible picture (on 110" screen). Netflix (if you need it) is at 1080p with DD. I don't use the other apps, so not able to comment.
> 
> Too bad all these players are built (and look) so cheap. But then I again, at their current prices - I consider them disposable anyway. Someone should make a nice fancy aluminum chassis that would accept the guts of these players. Would be nice to keep the case and keep tossing the internals as new stuff comes out. Like changing the MB of a PC.


This will be in a cabinet and I will be wanting 3D. As far as 4k up scaling goes, is there no benefit to having it now? I think it would be good to have now for future proofing, but there is no benefit on a 1080p projector?


----------



## Selden Ball

khaberst said:


> This will be in a cabinet and I will be wanting 3D. As far as 4k up scaling goes, is there no benefit to having it now? I think it would be good to have now for future proofing, but there is no benefit on a 1080p projector?


The BDP-S6500 also adds the ability to play SACDs.

4K upscaling cannot be used with 1080p display devices (like projectors) and does nothing that a 4K display device doesn't already do on its own. Current BD players can't play 4K discs so it provides no future-proofing at all. If you want to be able to play 4K discs, you have to get a real 4K player. The first ones (from Samsung and Panasonic) are expected to be available by the end of February.


----------



## khaberst

I have no desire to play SACD and since the 4K is pointless in my case the 5500 sounds like the right choice. Are there any streaming performance differences between the two?


----------



## Selden Ball

khaberst said:


> I have no desire to play SACD and since the 4K is pointless in my case the 5500 sounds like the right choice. Are there any streaming performance differences between the two?


The 6500 has a dual processor which is supposed to give it better performance in some situations (like load times for BDs). Whether it actually helps with streaming is doubtful, since that's limited by network performance. Netflix does provide different services depending on the streaming device, but I belive the 5500 and 6500 are the same in that regard. 

Note that the 6500 typically costs only about $10-20 more than a 5500 although the difference in list prices is larger than that.


----------



## neo_2009

Is there any player that outputs 7.1 LPCM besides the Oppo?


----------



## zigzag666

Selden Ball said:


> The 6500 has a dual processor which is supposed to give it better performance in some situations (like load times for BDs). Whether it actually helps with streaming is doubtful, since that's limited by network performance. Netflix does provide different services depending on the streaming device, but I belive the 5500 and 6500 are the same in that regard.
> 
> Note that the 6500 typically costs only about $10-20 more than a 5500 although the difference in list prices is larger than that.


Selden,

To clarify: are you saying the 6500 plays SACD, but the 5500 and others do not?

J


----------



## Selden Ball

zigzag666 said:


> Selden,
> 
> To clarify: are you saying the 6500 plays SACD, but the 5500 and others do not?
> 
> J


That is correct.


----------



## digler84

so am i correct in assuming that the 3500 and the 6500 are pretty much the same other than the dual core? i am in need of replacing an old bluray player that is starting to have difficulty recognizing disks, and i'm looking forward to the much faster load times compared to my old one. i've read that the 6500 has the dual core, so what real benefit would this have over the cheaper 3500 model? i don't stream with my bluray player, i don't use it for music....pretty much only used for bluray playback. i run everything HDMI through my onkyo 805 which covers the TrueHD and MasterAudio....basically should i spring the extra cash for the 6500 for the dual core based on how i use it? my old player is several years old and loads pretty slow, so i'm guessing either option would knock my socks off in that department. any advice would be helpful. TIA


----------



## Selden Ball

digler84 said:


> so am i correct in assuming that the 3500 and the 6500 are pretty much the same other than the dual core? i am in need of replacing an old bluray player that is starting to have difficulty recognizing disks, and i'm looking forward to the much faster load times compared to my old one. i've read that the 6500 has the dual core, so what real benefit would this have over the cheaper 3500 model? i don't stream with my bluray player, i don't use it for music....pretty much only used for bluray playback. i run everything HDMI through my onkyo 805 which covers the TrueHD and MasterAudio....basically should i spring the extra cash for the 6500 for the dual core based on how i use it? my old player is several years old and loads pretty slow, so i'm guessing either option would knock my socks off in that department. any advice would be helpful. TIA


The 6500 does load discs faster because of its dual core. Since you aren't interested in its other step-up features, you'll have to decide if the additional speed is worth the additional cost.


----------



## zigzag666

Selden Ball said:


> The 6500 does load discs faster because of its dual core. Since you aren't interested in its other step-up features, you'll have to decide if the additional speed is worth the additional cost.


When I get home later, I will measure the time it takes to load a disc on my 5500 and post that info here for reference.

J


----------



## digler84

that would be great. thanks for the answer on that, and for confirming what i already assumed to be true. sad thing is, i bet i would be thrilled with either choice due to the fact that even the 3500 would be ten times as fast as my current older model. i mean, if we are talking 3500 = 10 second load vs. 6500 = 6 second load vs. my current sony bluray = 2-3 minute load....pretty sure i may not be able to justify the extra cost of the 6500. now, if you told me that it was faster and it somhow improved the audio and video feed to create a better movie....then yeah. that wouldn't be the case though, would it?


----------



## zigzag666

Here are my findings regarding speed of the 5500.

1) From a power OFF state, with a BR Disc in the player to a power ON state, with the BR Disc identified and ready to play : 24 seconds.

2) From a powered ON state, inserting a disc and disc becoming ready with BD Menu displaying on TV: 22 seconds

Notes:
There is a setting for power conservation called "Quick Start Mode" which allows for faster powering up from a powered OFF state. I have this set for OFF. I'm not sure how much faster this would be, but my projector takes about 30 seconds to come on anyway, so any faster doesn't buy me much.

Hope that helps

J


----------



## Selden Ball

zigzag666 said:


> Here are my findings regarding speed of the 5500.
> 
> 1) From a power OFF state, with a BR Disc in the player to a power ON state, with the BR Disc identified and ready to play : 24 seconds.
> 
> 2) From a powered ON state, inserting a disc and disc becoming ready with BD Menu displaying on TV: 22 seconds


 What title did you use for testing? 
Exactly what do you mean by "ready to play"? (I.e what was the on-screen image at the time you considered it to be ready?)

The reason I have to ask is that some discs load a Java program before they do anything (they display a "busy" indicator while the program loads), some start by playing previews and a few (very few) go directly to the main menu. These each take different amounts of time for different titles. In principle a 6500 should be quicker at loading Java than a 5500, though.



> Notes:
> There is a setting for power conservation called "Quick Start Mode" which allows for faster powering up from a powered OFF state. I have this set for OFF. I'm not sure how much faster this would be, but my projector takes about 30 seconds to come on anyway, so any faster doesn't buy me much.


 "Quick Start Mode" actually leaves the player powered on or in the equivalent of a laptop's "sleep" mode so that it doesn't have to go through the full boot sequence of its operating system (a variant of Linux).


----------



## zigzag666

The title I chose was Fast and Furious Tokyo Drift, but not for any particular reason other than it was laying nearby.

When I say ready to play: The main menu that displays when powering up with a disc in shows all the applications (Netflix, HULU, etc) and one of the icons is the BR disc. I measured until the time that the icon changed from default to correctly identifying the F&F disc, which I take to mean it has been read and is ready.

On second part of the test (unit was already powered up). I measured the time from when I pushed the draw closed, until the music started to play and the BR disc's menu (Play, setup, scenes, etc) showed up. From this point, pressing the play button causes near immediate playback.

As far as quick start mode, startup from power off is acceptable time for me so don't see a reason to change it. 

Hmmm, this player uses a Linux variant? Any way to SSH?


----------



## Selden Ball

zigzag666 said:


> The title I chose was Fast and Furious Tokyo Drift, but not for any particular reason other than it was laying nearby.
> 
> When I say ready to play: The main menu that displays when powering up with a disc in shows all the applications (Netflix, HULU, etc) and one of the icons is the BR disc. I measured until the time that the icon changed from default to correctly identifying the F&F disc, which I take to mean it has been read and is ready.
> 
> On second part of the test (unit was already powered up). I measured the time from when I pushed the draw closed, until the music started to play and the BR disc's menu (Play, setup, scenes, etc) showed up. From this point, pressing the play button causes near immediate playback.


 Unfortunately, I don't have that disc. Hopefully someone else can provide a direct comparison.


> As far as quick start mode, startup from power off is acceptable time for me so don't see a reason to change it.
> 
> Hmmm, this player uses a Linux variant? Any way to SSH?


 My understanding is that all BD players run linux "under the covers", but include only the utilities needed for the features they're documented to provide. Some include a Web server, but that doesn't seem to be the case for Sony players.

A quick search for "jailbreak blu-ray player" found quite a few suggestions, some for Sony players.


----------



## digler84

so i may be re-stating my question from a couple posts ago, but from the 1500 to the 3500 to the 5500, is there any difference in pic quality at all? i'm sorta feeling like the 1500 has any features that i would use as wifi isn't a necessity if i can save some cash. i was looking on amazon though, and they have a chart that shows check marks comparing all models. probably the biggest difference that i see with any of the models that may actually make a difference to me is the trilumious color feature once you get to the 5500. if that could make a difference in the pic quality, i would absolutely step up to that version, but if it won't make a difference and all the guts are the same on these players then i will go with the 1500. i just can't help thinking that i am losing something in processing ability by going with the "lowest" model of these players. so, long question here, but as far as pure pic quality and not figuring in the wifi, app support, or smart phone support, is there any difference if i go with the 1500 from a pic and sound standpoint? everything hdmi connected, onkyo 805 for audio, and panasonic gt60 for my display.


----------



## lovinthehd

digler84 said:


> so i may be re-stating my question from a couple posts ago, but from the 1500 to the 3500 to the 5500, is there any difference in pic quality at all? i'm sorta feeling like the 1500 has any features that i would use as wifi isn't a necessity if i can save some cash. i was looking on amazon though, and they have a chart that shows check marks comparing all models. probably the biggest difference that i see with any of the models that may actually make a difference to me is the trilumious color feature once you get to the 5500. if that could make a difference in the pic quality, i would absolutely step up to that version, but if it won't make a difference and all the guts are the same on these players then i will go with the 1500. i just can't help thinking that i am losing something in processing ability by going with the "lowest" model of these players. so, long question here, but as far as pure pic quality and not figuring in the wifi, app support, or smart phone support, is there any difference if i go with the 1500 from a pic and sound standpoint? everything hdmi connected, onkyo 805 for audio, and panasonic gt60 for my display.


It's a digital format, why would there be differences? The Blu-Ray standards depend on how much the unit costs?


----------



## zigzag666

It is my understanding the the triluminus feature is a feature limited to connection with a SONY HDTV. I've not heard any comments about the effect being positive (or noticeable) from any others in the forum.



digler84 said:


> so i may be re-stating my question from a couple posts ago, but from the 1500 to the 3500 to the 5500, is there any difference in pic quality at all? i'm sorta feeling like the 1500 has any features that i would use as wifi isn't a necessity if i can save some cash. i was looking on amazon though, and they have a chart that shows check marks comparing all models. probably the biggest difference that i see with any of the models that may actually make a difference to me is the trilumious color feature once you get to the 5500. if that could make a difference in the pic quality, i would absolutely step up to that version, but if it won't make a difference and all the guts are the same on these players then i will go with the 1500. i just can't help thinking that i am losing something in processing ability by going with the "lowest" model of these players. so, long question here, but as far as pure pic quality and not figuring in the wifi, app support, or smart phone support, is there any difference if i go with the 1500 from a pic and sound standpoint? everything hdmi connected, onkyo 805 for audio, and panasonic gt60 for my display.


----------



## digler84

lovinthehd said:


> It's a digital format, why would there be differences? The Blu-Ray standards depend on how much the unit costs?


so it sounds like i can go to big lots and get their off brand $15 bluray player and it should perform exactly the same as a top of the line oppo? i guess we a/v enthusiasts just enjoy throwing money away on name brand stuff. i will say that i have owned other brands of bluray players and the picture doesn't look quite the same to my eye as the sony ones do. not sure i understand what the difference could be...which is why i asked the question.



zigzag666 said:


> It is my understanding the the triluminus feature is a feature limited to connection with a SONY HDTV. I've not heard any comments about the effect being positive (or noticeable) from any others in the forum.


i was wondering if this was a sony to sony feature, but they don't give much info other than it gives better color saturation or something. thanks for the input.


----------



## BillP

digler84, Most agree that PQ will look the same with BluRay discs on all players. There may be some PQ differences between players for upscaled DVDs, but not BluRay discs. I bought the Oppo 105 for other reasons, such as analog audio, HDMI inputs, build quality, customer support, etc.


----------



## lovinthehd

digler84 said:


> so it sounds like i can go to big lots and get their off brand $15 bluray player and it should perform exactly the same as a top of the line oppo? i guess we a/v enthusiasts just enjoy throwing money away on name brand stuff. i will say that i have owned other brands of bluray players and the picture doesn't look quite the same to my eye as the sony ones do. not sure i understand what the difference could be...which is why i asked the question.
> 
> 
> 
> i was wondering if this was a sony to sony feature, but they don't give much info other than it gives better color saturation or something. thanks for the input.


Well the cheapest players may not have the build quality of a more expensive player, or some like the independent dac/analog capabilities of the Oppo.....just saying the digits should be the same for export out of the unit if using as a transport. Do you go out of your way to get a higher quality hard disc drive (or optical drive) to get better quality colors or fonts on your computer?


----------



## digler84

so the long and the short of it is that i could go with the 1500 and it will perform just the same as the 6500 if you don't figure in the other features between the units? correct?


----------



## lovinthehd

digler84 said:


> so the long and the short of it is that i could go with the 1500 and it will perform just the same as the 6500 if you don't figure in the other features between the units? correct?


I couldn't tell you if you if there are other tangible differences up and down that Sony line, just saying pq isn't a determining factor when exported digitally.


----------



## digler84

fair enough. thank you for helping.


----------



## darkleafar

*What's the point of a pricey blu ray player?*

Please do not misunderstand my title. I am not a newb here, so I am well aware of the value of many things. However, my existing Samsung Blu ray BD-D5500 is staring to go out, and to be honest since I have always had either a PS3 or a PS4 I never bothered with any other dedicated blu ray players. 

Here is what confuses me: Most people would agree that digital content either works or doesnt. For example. Monster cables are useless and utter bull. We know that. We know better. So, hows a bluray player different? What is an Oppo doing differently that my Samsung or my PS4 cannot do? Are we just talking extra features? Are we talking audio decoding? What if I have a decent receiver? Isnt that good enough?

I noticed a lot of people use the Oppo as a media streamer, so if its capabilities in that is one of the reasons it is expensive, then I do not need it. I would like to give you guys my existing setup and you can let me know whether or not you think something like an OPPO would improve my blu ray watching experience, or should I stick to my PS4? Are my current devices already taken care of anything extra the Oppo could do, or am I looking at this the wrong way? I am just looking to learn. Thanks for your help!

TV - Samsung UN55D7900
Receiver - Onkyo TX-NR709
Center - Klipsch RC-42II
Front surrounds - Klipsch RF-42II Towers
Side Surrounds - Klipsch RS-42II
Back Surrounds - Old Onkyo HTIB satellites
Sub- Klipsch R-12SW
DEVICES:
PS4
WII U
Roku 3
Chromecast 2.0
Samsung BD-d5500 (going out)
Motorola UVerse DVR


----------



## lovinthehd

I'd say Oppo guys are going for those units for a variety of reasons, such as connectivity, the wide variety of formats it can handle, analog audio capabilities such as good on-board dac for multi-ch analog output or even as pre-amp, perhaps a tweak of the picture with the Darbee feature, build quality, support. Your PS3/4 are quite competent, too but can't provide all those features. My PS3 is still my main player, use some Sony S5100s in the other rooms. The Samsung player that I had died an early death, plus it was slow and updating all the time, a mess compared to the S5100.


----------



## wmcclain

Going from analog to digital does mean that quality concerns have flattened out and less craft is required to get good A/V.

But craft is not entirely absent: read the calibration and HDMI forums and see how many bugs and poorly implemented standards people have to deal with.

OPPO is a small company run by A/V enthusiasts. I'm sure there are dedicated people working in the player departments of mega-corporations, but as anyone who has been there knows: it is sometimes hard to tell. With OPPO you do get a sense of of dealing with people who give a damn. 

OPPO has a lot of little features that may not make a huge difference in any specific case, but are important to specific users. I import a lot of DVDs and Blu-rays and need support for 50HZ content. People with anamorphic projector lenses appreciate the vertical stretch zoom mode and the ability to shift subtitles up and down. Reading the product page and unofficial FAQ shows a lot of little features. 

One of the most commonly asked questions on the OPPO forums is "Are all the audio outputs live simultaneously?" That's always been "yes" but must be a problem with other models. (?)

Their customer support is famously good. 

If you view players as disposable units then it doesn't matter, but if you expect better build quality and repairable players, OPPO still uses a steel case and continues to repair the first player they ever made. A 2-year warranty is standard. A very reasonable fixed-price out of warranty service covers other problems.

Finally, they offer a free 30-day return if you just want to try one. All it costs you is return shipping. 

-Bill


----------



## Rich86

darkleafar said:


> Please do not misunderstand my title. I am not a newb here, so I am well aware of the value of many things. However, my existing Samsung Blu ray BD-D5500 is staring to go out, and to be honest since I have always had either a PS3 or a PS4 I never bothered with any other dedicated blu ray players.
> 
> Here is what confuses me: Most people would agree that digital content either works or doesnt. For example. Monster cables are useless and utter bull. We know that. We know better. So, hows a bluray player different? What is an Oppo doing differently that my Samsung or my PS4 cannot do? Are we just talking extra features? Are we talking audio decoding? What if I have a decent receiver? Isnt that good enough?
> 
> I noticed a lot of people use the Oppo as a media streamer, so if its capabilities in that is one of the reasons it is expensive, then I do not need it. I would like to give you guys my existing setup and you can let me know whether or not you think something like an OPPO would improve my blu ray watching experience, or should I stick to my PS4? Are my current devices already taken care of anything extra the Oppo could do, or am I looking at this the wrong way? I am just looking to learn. Thanks for your help!
> 
> TV - Samsung UN55D7900
> Receiver - Onkyo TX-NR709
> Center - Klipsch RC-42II
> Front surrounds - Klipsch RF-42II Towers
> Side Surrounds - Klipsch RS-42II
> Back Surrounds - Old Onkyo HTIB satellites
> Sub- Klipsch R-12SW
> DEVICES:
> PS4
> WII U
> Roku 3
> Chromecast 2.0
> Samsung BD-d5500 (going out)
> Motorola UVerse DVR


I expect that there are numerous reasons and rationale for buying a very expensive device of most any kind. If you are connecting your player to your home theater system via hdmi and only playing CDs, DVDs & BDs on it, then you probably have little need to spend the extra money for an Oppo over a player such as a Panasonic or Sony. If there are specific features an Oppo offers that you value, then you can decide if the substantial price difference is worth it. If you value including a $500 to $1000 blu-ray player in your next home theater equipment list and are able/willing to pay that for it, then that may be reason enough. I connect via hdmi and have had superb performance from my Panasonic & Sony players. All were priced well below even half the price of an Oppo, and have never failed including my very first player (a Sony BDP-S350).


----------



## zigzag666

I think the perfect answer for me (in this tread) was the post that referenced PC drives for DVD and Bluray. They either read the data or they don't. There is no loss of data if they are working properly. I don't buy $1500 drives for PC's because they make my data look better.

So it would appear that there should be NO difference in the PQ, Audio Q from a player that is bit streaming to the processor/HDTV.

I agree that build quality and "additional features" have a value. I don't mind paying for either under most circumstances. However, for me - I see this is a rapidly changing technology, so investing in the build quality would be a waste for me. These players are disposable at sub $100 price.

As my processor does all my decoding and I have a dedicated HTPC - all I need is a drive that loads fast and sends the data to my other devices. One last item for me - I need a device that did Netflix. This was a bonus for me with the 5500.


----------



## darkleafar

Lol I Spent 20 minutes looking for my thread until I realized it got merged. Anyway, thank you all for all the input. In short, let me ask this, should I keep my PS4 as my main player or should I invest in a reasonably priced dedicated player, taking into consideration the equipment I already have listed in my original post? Thank you all


----------



## lovinthehd

darkleafar said:


> Lol I Spent 20 minutes looking for my thread until I realized it got merged. Anyway, thank you all for all the input. In short, let me ask this, should I keep my PS4 as my main player or should I invest in a reasonably priced dedicated player, taking into consideration the equipment I already have listed in my original post? Thank you all


If it aint broke.....


----------



## mdavej

The main benefits I got going from a game console to a stand-alone player were easier remote control, simpler interface, and reduced space, heat, noise, power consumption and startup time. I think it's worth the $80 or so an equivalent player would cost.


----------



## yanks1

*need help: Audio connection w/older AVRs & TVs*

I need to buy a cheaper an extra blu-ray player for a 2nd residence, I also use these to play music CDs though my AVR set-up on my existing Panny Blu-ray players that are a few years old; they have both HDMI output and optical audio outputs. So I connect the HDMI to my TV and optical output directly to my AVR. 

But on the newer blu-ray players many do not come with optical or Coaxial outputs. And my 1080P Plasma does not have HDMI ARC, I have 2 HDMI inputs on TV, one is used for cable TV box. So for me to play a music CD, would I have to run the audio signal through the TV and then back to the AVR?? if so, seems ridiculous to me.

Any other options? thanks a lot

AVS Moderator: I know you just moved this thread. But I was not asking anyone what new blu-ray player to purchase. I was asking in general how to connect audio with no optical on player & no HDMI on AVR


----------



## mdavej

yanks1 said:


> I need to buy a cheaper an extra blu-ray player for a 2nd residence, I also use these to play music CDs though my AVR set-up on my existing Panny Blu-ray players that are a few years old; they have both HDMI output and optical audio outputs. So I connect the HDMI to my TV and optical output directly to my AVR.
> 
> But on the newer blu-ray players many do not come with optical or Coaxial outputs. And my 1080P Plasma does not have HDMI ARC, I have 2 HDMI inputs on TV, one is used for cable TV box. So for me to play a music CD, would I have to run the audio signal through the TV and then back to the AVR?? if so, seems ridiculous to me.
> 
> Any other options? thanks a lot


So get one with optical/coax. Still plenty out there.


----------



## Selden Ball

yanks1 said:


> I need to buy a cheaper an extra blu-ray player for a 2nd residence, I also use these to play music CDs though my AVR set-up on my existing Panny Blu-ray players that are a few years old; they have both HDMI output and optical audio outputs. So I connect the HDMI to my TV and optical output directly to my AVR.
> 
> But on the newer blu-ray players many do not come with optical or Coaxial outputs. And my 1080P Plasma does not have HDMI ARC, I have 2 HDMI inputs on TV, one is used for cable TV box. So for me to play a music CD, would I have to run the audio signal through the TV and then back to the AVR?? if so, seems ridiculous to me.
> 
> Any other options? thanks a lot
> 
> AVS Moderator: I know you just moved this thread. But I was not asking anyone what new blu-ray player to purchase. I was asking in general how to connect audio with no optical on player & no HDMI on AVR


Other than buying new equipment, yes, you do have to run the audio through the TV in order to get audio from the disc player to the AVR. That's just the way it has to be with the equipment you have.

Your other choices are to buy an HDMI adapter with S/PDIF output (< $30), a BD player with an S/PDIF output (< $50), or an AVR with HDMI (< $150). Of course, you can spend as much more as you want on any of them in order to get more features.


----------



## hdtvluvr

Well, I have an Oppo 83 and it is used very little. I am looking into Netflix, etc.

I do want to keep a blu-ray player in the house but would prefer one that has apps to stream netflix, etc. What is the best choice out there? How much would a little used 83 be worth?


----------



## Selden Ball

hdtvluvr said:


> Well, I have an Oppo 83 and it is used very little. I am looking into Netflix, etc.
> 
> I do want to keep a blu-ray player in the house but would prefer one that has apps to stream netflix, etc. What is the best choice out there?


 For streaming, that'd be a Sony. Which model you get would depend on what other features you want, like 3D (5500) or SACD (6500).


> How much would a little used 83 be worth?


 Well over $300, probably. As others have posted, Oppo players don't lose much value on the used market.


----------



## hdtvluvr

Thanks - I'll look into the 5500


----------



## Geordon

My brother is buying his first BD player. It appears most everything other than top line models have omitted the display. Is it old school thinking or asking too much to have something so simple as a standard feature? I would prefer to recommend a Panasonic or Sony brand player, and am open to used.

Do players without built in displays show the track, lapsed time info on screen, instead? Or doesn't this matter to anyone buying a player under $150?

Thank you,

Geordon


----------



## Carrick

Hey all. I just got a new projector and need a new Player that handles 3D but will also handle the latest tech (HDR, WCG, BT, etc).
Thanks in advance


----------



## mdavej

Geordon said:


> Do players without built in displays show the track, lapsed time info on screen, instead?


They do.



> Or doesn't this matter to anyone buying a player under $150?


Personal preference. I missed it at first, but on-screen display is easier to read and has far more info.


----------



## lovinthehd

Geordon said:


> My brother is buying his first BD player. It appears most everything other than top line models have omitted the display. Is it old school thinking or asking too much to have something so simple as a standard feature? I would prefer to recommend a Panasonic or Sony brand player, and am open to used.
> 
> Do players without built in displays show the track, lapsed time info on screen, instead? Or doesn't this matter to anyone buying a player under $150?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Geordon


Well, am not using the display on those players I have with one (except to see maybe it cycling to "off"), and my PS3 doesn't have one at all; with HDMI connected to a display gives me plenty of info.


----------



## showmak

*OFFICIAL &quot;HELP ME CHOOSE A PLAYER&quot; THREAD: Can't decide? Start HERE.*

Hi,

I am currently watching movies & musics both from discs and external hard drive through my PS3 & PS4 connected to my Yamaha RX-A3050 AVR. If I am thinking of getting another player, e.g. Oppo, Yamaha, Pioneer, Sony, etc. What more I will get in terms of audio and video quality? And which player do you recommend based on my requirements and limitation.

Or should I consider a streaming player e.g. NVIDIA SHIELD or Roku 4? The audio output is very critical, I need DTS HD MA, DOLBY TRUE HD and DOLBY ATMOS.

Edit:

Oh. I remembered that I am restricted with the width of the player to fit in the cabinet. The width should not be more than 16" (41cm).

Thank you.


----------



## yanks1

and fyi all.. I do listen to tons of music through bluetooth like many people including on a Denon wifi AVR. But I still prefer CD quality over streaming when i listen to serious music. I have ~ 300 CDs so still use them at times in both residences. And I agree also, most of the front displays are fairly poor now on the newer Blu-ray players


----------



## teachsac

yanks1 said:


> I need to buy a cheaper an extra blu-ray player for a 2nd residence, I also use these to play music CDs though my AVR set-up on my existing Panny Blu-ray players that are a few years old; they have both HDMI output and optical audio outputs. So I connect the HDMI to my TV and optical output directly to my AVR.
> 
> But on the newer blu-ray players many do not come with optical or Coaxial outputs. And my 1080P Plasma does not have HDMI ARC, I have 2 HDMI inputs on TV, one is used for cable TV box. So for me to play a music CD, would I have to run the audio signal through the TV and then back to the AVR?? if so, seems ridiculous to me.
> 
> Any other options? thanks a lot
> 
> AVS Moderator: I know you just moved this thread. But I was not asking anyone what new blu-ray player to purchase. I was asking in general how to connect audio with no optical on player & no HDMI on AVR


First sentence says you need to buy a player. Otherwise you can look in the audio setup thread in the sticky section.


----------



## Digitude

*Looking for smart blu ray player with component outputs*

I have an older plasma TV in the bedroom with only a single HDMI connection connected to the cable box. I wanted to get a smart streaming blu ray player with built in wi-fi and component outputs. I'm not such a thing exists anymore (if it ever did). Any suggestions?


----------



## marksas

*Best for streaming?*

Question: For off the shelf BRP's, are some better than others for streaming movies? I primarily use VUDU (HDX) on my Sony BDP-S390 and have been wondering if or how it could be better on a different player. I have the S390 using ethernet and then hooked up to a Marantz SR5010 AVR and for now an older plasma (non smart) until i pick up something new this year. 

Thanks


----------



## Patriot666

Digitude said:


> I have an older plasma TV in the bedroom with only a single HDMI connection connected to the cable box. I wanted to get a smart streaming blu ray player with built in wi-fi and component outputs. I'm not such a thing exists anymore (if it ever did). Any suggestions?


I would just buy an HDMI switch to give you more ports. Then you can use whatever blu ray player you like. Here's one for $8. http://www.amazon.com/Voygon-Switch...F8&qid=1453474625&sr=8-8&keywords=hdmi+switch

Or this model appears to have component video outs. http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-BD-P1...&sr=8-1&keywords=blu+ray+player+component+out


----------



## Patriot666

marksas said:


> Question: For off the shelf BRP's, are some better than others for streaming movies? I primarily use VUDU (HDX) on my Sony BDP-S390 and have been wondering if or how it could be better on a different player. I have the S390 using ethernet and then hooked up to a Marantz SR5010 AVR and for now an older plasma (non smart) until i pick up something new this year.
> 
> Thanks


I have compared Netflix on all of my devices and I can't see any difference in picture quality. Also I figure it's worth mentioning that I switched from a Sony S590 to Oppo 103 and I miss having the Amazon videos app that the Sony player had. I would use the money to upgrade elsewhere in your system before the BRP...like a projector.


----------



## Selden Ball

Digitude said:


> I have an older plasma TV in the bedroom with only a single HDMI connection connected to the cable box. I wanted to get a smart streaming blu ray player with built in wi-fi and component outputs. I'm not such a thing exists anymore (if it ever did). Any suggestions?


Sorry, but no modern BDPs are allowed to provide component video output. The HDMI licensing body required that analog video outputs be removed from BDP designs several years ago. It was commonly called the "analog sunset" provision. The providers of high resolution video want to have copy protection through the entire transport chain, from player to display.

However, there are some HDMI-to-component adapters available. I dunno if they'll meet your needs. See, for example, the second item on http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Description=hdmi to component converter&Submit=ENE


----------



## S_G7

reisb said:


> Looking to mount behind flat screen above fireplace mantle. Can't seem to find anything. Has to be a market for this type BD player.


Look for the Toshiba BDX5500. I bought one to place behind the TV in my kitchen as I needed something small, stealth, and vertical. It's all black and compact with a slot loading drive (very similar form-factor to the Nintendo Wii). It also comes with a vertical stand. Has excellent Blu-ray and DVD playback. I wouldn't recommend it for streaming though as the app interface is very slow.


----------



## neo_2009

Does anyone knows when the 2016 non UHD models are going to be released? 
My Sony S1200 broke, and i might wait a few weeks to get a 2016 model.


----------



## mdavej

neo_2009 said:


> Does anyone knows when the 2016 non UHD models are going to be released?
> My Sony S1200 broke, and i might wait a few weeks to get a 2016 model.


Usually around March.

If history is any guide, new models will be more cheaply made and missing even more outputs and features.


----------



## rsantist

And.... Between this 2 blurays? 
Samsung h6500 Vs Sony 5500 ?
I think both can play PLEX.


----------



## Selden Ball

rsantist said:


> And.... Between this 2 blurays?
> Samsung h6500 Vs Sony 5500 ?
> I think both can play PLEX.


Sony.

They both can access a Plex DLNA server, if that's what you mean. You can't run the Plex software on them.


----------



## Noonin

*Does anyone make a decent Blue ray player under $500??*

I've had a Panasonic 220 something something 3D BR player for the last couple years, and for the most part, it's worked fine. Now, it seems like just about every Netflix disc I throw at it has some kind of freeze up somewhere during the movie, scratched and perfect looking new releases alike. I don't understand this stupid Walmart Mentality that everything should be dirt cheap and thrown out in a couple years - I'd rather spend $300 on a well made player that doesn't make me want to chuck the remote at the screen every time it freezes and refuses to restart. I don't care if it streams Hulu or washes my socks (I am very happy with my Roku for that), I just want a player with a robust laser mechanism that plays Blue Ray movies (3D capable), and possibly DVD Audio/SACD music discs. Doesn't have to be 4K Ultra or have Audiophile DACs or a Tube Amp Analog Stage. Is there _anything_ out there, other than the $500 Oppo or Denon players that work longer than a couple years? Wish companies would put the money into the laser and disc transports and quit adding "smart" features that a Roku or Apple TV will always beat them at anyway:grin:


----------



## rsantist

Thanks, I mean, not only for that, in general. In terms of audio, apps... Remote app?


----------



## Selden Ball

rsantist said:


> Thanks, I mean, not only for that, in general. In terms of audio, apps... Remote app?


Sony has better apps. Although Sony's manuals claim their players will accept commands from a DLNA controller, I haven't been able to get that function to work. I dunno which (if any) smartphone apps work with them. You might get better info by asking in the Sony thread: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...-s3500-s4500-s5500-s6500-blu-ray-players.html


----------



## mdavej

Sony TV SideView smartphone remote app works with all Sony players made in the past several years. Doesn't add much value besides qwerty.

What exactly are you looking for in terms of audio? Does your AVR not handle certain formats?


----------



## rsantist

Exactly, my AVR is an old Harman Kardon, so I'd like to stream my music from this Blu-ray .


----------



## Selden Ball

rsantist said:


> Exactly, my AVR is an old Harman Kardon, so I'd like to stream my music from this Blu-ray .


Does your HK have HDMI imputs? Current Sony players do not have analog (RCA) audio outputs. Most inexpensive players have eliminated as much hardware as they can.


----------



## mdavej

Most music is stereo, so any player can handle that.


----------



## rsantist

No, no hdmi inpu s. It is 13 years old. But i can join it with coaxial or toslink


----------



## Selden Ball

rsantist said:


> No, no hdmi inpu s. It is 13 years old. But i can join it with coaxial or toslink


Current Sony players do include a coaxial digital audio connection, but they do *not* provide analog video. HDMI licensing no longer allows that. One way to use a current Blu-ray player is to run its HDMI connection to your TV (assuming it has one) and to run its coax audio to the AVR. Alternatively, you can run the TV's digital audio output to the AVR. Some TVs forward multichannel audio from the HDMI input to their own coax or optical audio outputs, but most are limited to forwarding stereo.


----------



## rsantist

I Don't need analog connection. I ask basically for the streaming utilities and Apps for audio.


----------



## Noonin

*Sony or Panasonic?*

I have a Panasonic plasma TV so bought a Panasonic DMP-BDT220 BR player, figuring all the major brands middle price players would give me similar results but I could run the Panasonic with my TV remote. After a little over two years, it's sputtering on just about every rental disc, where as my older LG has been reliable. Is something like a Panasonic - DMP-BDT460 going to be any better over time? Are Sony's or LG much better?


----------



## Selden Ball

Noonin said:


> I have a Panasonic plasma TV so bought a Panasonic DMP-BDT220 BR player, figuring all the major brands middle price players would give me similar results but I could run the Panasonic with my TV remote. After a little over two years, it's sputtering on just about every rental disc, where as my older LG has been reliable. Is something like a Panasonic - DMP-BDT460 going to be any better over time? Are Sony's or LG much better?


Have you tried using a BD lens cleaner disc? (They're available in all major volume outlets, Walmart, Best Buy, Target, etc.)

If you've been using the player a lot, dust may have collected on its lens. The lens carrier is below the disc, facing upward.


----------



## Noonin

Selden Ball said:


> Have you tried using a BD lens cleaner disc? (They're available in all major volume outlets, Walmart, Best Buy, Target, etc.)
> 
> If you've been using the player a lot, dust may have collected on its lens. The lens carrier is below the disc, facing upward.


Haven't tried that yet. I'll give it a shot...Thanks!
BTW, do they need to say for a Blueray player? Some say CD or DVD player but don't mention BR.


----------



## Selden Ball

Noonin said:


> Haven't tried that yet. I'll give it a shot...Thanks!
> BTW, do they need to say for a Blueray player? Some say CD or DVD player but don't mention BR.


I haven't used any of them, but my understanding is that the distance between the lens and the surface (while playing a disc) is sufficiently different that a cleaning disc intended for a CD or DVD player might be too thick for cleaning a BD player.


----------



## Noonin

Selden Ball said:


> I haven't used any of them, but my understanding is that the distance between the lens and the surface (while playing a disc) is sufficiently different that a cleaning disc intended for a CD or DVD player might be too thick for cleaning a BD player.


Thank you


----------



## Noonin

rsantist said:


> Exactly, my AVR is an old Harman Kardon, so I'd like to stream my music from this Blu-ray .


If you need a stereo analog Out from the Blueray player's HDMI out (or digital optical out from a newer Roku to get Dolby Digital to your old, non-HDMI receiver), try this...
http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BIQER0E?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00


----------



## rolandtk

*Help! need budget player with lpcm 5.1 conversion*

I have a nanoavr dl that requires a lpcm signal to work. just learned that my new sony only converts to stereo. please advise which player still converts to lpcm 5.1. i am aware that ps3 and probably ps4 do this, as well as Panasonic DMP-BDT270 and 360, and Samsung BD-H6500 and J5900. 

Please advise of any others in the 100 range, and which you would recommend of the above/ any added. Reliability seems to be significant issue on these players. It needs to stream netflix and amazon, hbo go would be great too. 

thanks all


----------



## Foxbat121

As far as I know, Sony is the only brand skimp on decoding licenses.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dj7675

My Sony S5500 seems to have audio dropouts with Atmos discs. Need a recommendation of a player that:
-does not have this issue
-can output multichannel pcm (this Sony cannot)
-Netflix and Amazon streaming
-under $200

Any recommendations?


----------



## Gtlevin61

Noonin said:


> I've had a Panasonic 220 something something 3D BR player for the last couple years, and for the most part, it's worked fine. Now, it seems like just about every Netflix disc I throw at it has some kind of freeze up somewhere during the movie, scratched and perfect looking new releases alike. I don't understand this stupid Walmart Mentality that everything should be dirt cheap and thrown out in a couple years - I'd rather spend $300 on a well made player that doesn't make me want to chuck the remote at the screen every time it freezes and refuses to restart. I don't care if it streams Hulu or washes my socks (I am very happy with my Roku for that), I just want a player with a robust laser mechanism that plays Blue Ray movies (3D capable), and possibly DVD Audio/SACD music discs. Doesn't have to be 4K Ultra or have Audiophile DACs or a Tube Amp Analog Stage. Is there _anything_ out there, other than the $500 Oppo or Denon players that work longer than a couple years? Wish companies would put the money into the laser and disc transports and quit adding "smart" features that a Roku or Apple TV will always beat them at anyway


Im ready for a new blue ray player. My last one did everything well and it lasted years. It was a Sony Playstation. Now i dont need the playstation part and ive been researching to find a BR as good which is hard to finf. I may just have to buy another playstation just for the BR player.


----------



## hernanu

Gtlevin61 said:


> Im ready for a new blue ray player. My last one did everything well and it lasted years. It was a Sony Playstation. Now i dont need the playstation part and ive been researching to find a BR as good which is hard to finf. I may just have to buy another playstation just for the BR player.


The Playstation 3 was a very good player, the Playstation 4 from all reports is not as capable; Sony has emphasized other parts of its platform. 

Some questions that will help us give good advice:


How much do you want to spend on a player
Do you use an HDMI connection to your receiver
Do you play DVDs.
Is streaming important to you, which services


----------



## Kevin Grimm

hernanu said:


> The Playstation 3 was a very good player, the Playstation 4 from all reports is not as capable; Sony has emphasized other parts of its platform.
> 
> Some questions that will help us give good advice:
> 
> 
> How much do you want to spend on a player
> Do you use an HDMI connection to your receiver
> Do you play DVDs.
> Is streaming important to you, which services


Chiming in on this one, I want to understand what options are out there and what benefit I would gain from a new BR-Player.

- Budget: $500-800
- HDMI to AVR
- Mix: 80% DVD, 15% BR, 4% 3D-BR, 1% Music CD
- Streaming: is currently done through apple TV (NETFLIX)
- Needs to be 240V capable since I move back to Europe this year - if not, no problem, I will be utilizing a converter 110V 240V unless this has influence on the A/V quality
- I will run at least a 7.2 system, but I want to keep options for ATMOS open

Basic question to start this topic for me: is it even possible, buying an US-BR Player and then utilizing it in Europe? Are these region free available and if so, what brand?

Currently I use the PS3, would that be an qualitative option?

Also, what Audio / Video / Format standards do I need to focus on buying now, ideally for the next couple of years? I know, this is idealistic, but, I'd ask anyway.

I know I am asking a lot of newbie questions - which I am  - and I hope to get feedback to make the most appropriate decision.

Thank you,

Kev


----------



## m3incorp

The simple question is what is it that you think the older PS3 did so good that a modern Blue ray player can't do as good or better? Back in the day the PS3 was indeed better than those $500 blu-ray players but I can assure you it isn't now. My son still has his PS3 and he has a PS4 and I have a Sony BDP-6500. I decided to do a quick test. My son has his PS3 and PS4 hooked to his system upstairs. I took the movie Mission Impossible Rouge and had him play in both of his Playstations for a few scenes. I don't know what the PS3 supposedly does better than the PS4 on Blu-rays as I couldn't really tell a difference between the two. I heard that the PS3 used to be the better blu-ray player compared to the then regular blu-ray players (1st generation). I went back downstairs and inserted the same disc into the Sony BDP-6500 and the first thing I will say is that it loads a heck of a lot faster than both versions of the Play Stations. I also felt that it dealt with the same scenes better BUT I'm not a gamer and thus don't mess with the Playstations much. If you don't need the playstation part and coming from a PS3, I would venture to say you would be happy with most modern blu-ray players. 



Gtlevin61 said:


> Im ready for a new blue ray player. My last one did everything well and it lasted years. It was a Sony Playstation. Now i dont need the playstation part and ive been researching to find a BR as good which is hard to finf. I may just have to buy another playstation just for the BR player.


ll


----------



## m3incorp

This doesn't answer your question, but after having lived in Europe for over twenty years, why not wait until you get back there? If you are military or government worker, you will be able to
purchase on the military bases where they sell the devices that are available here but in multi-voltage...oh and some devices that we don't get here in the U.S. 



Kevin Grimm said:


> Chiming in aon this one, I want to understand what options are out there and what benefit I would gain from a new BR-Player.
> 
> - Budget: $500-800
> - HDMI to AVR
> - Mix: 80% DVD, 15% BR, 4% 3D-BR, 1% Music CD
> - Streaming: is currently done through apple TV (NETFLIX)
> - Needs to be 240V capable since I move back to Europe this year - if not, no problem, I will be utilizing a converter 110V 240V unless this has influence on the A/V quality
> - I will run at least a 7.2 system, but I want to keep options for ATMOS open
> 
> Basic question to start this topic for me: is it even possible, buying an US-BR Player and then utilizing it in Europe? Are these region free available and if so, what brand?
> 
> Currently I use the PS3, would that be an qualitative option?
> 
> Also, what Audio / Video / Format standards do I need to focus on buying now, ideally for the next couple of years? I know, this is idealistic, but, I'd ask anyway.
> 
> I know I am asking a lot of newbie questions - which I am  - and I hope to get feedback to make the most appropriate decision.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Kev


----------



## Kevin Grimm

m3incorp said:


> This doesn't answer your question, but after having lived in Europe for over twenty years, why not wait until you get back there? If you are military or government worker, you will be able to
> purchase on the military bases where they sell the devices that are available here but in multi-voltage...oh and some devices that we don't get here in the U.S.


Thanks for your input - I have made comparison between for example OPPO BDP103 Darbee:

US-$ 599 vs EUR 949 Amazon

So, my idea also very value driven to get the most out of the value spent, especially having the access here in USA.


----------



## m3incorp

This doesn't answer your question, but after having lived in Europe for over twenty years, why not wait until you get back there? If you are military or government worker, you will be able to
purchase on the military bases where they sell the devices that are available here but in multi-voltage...oh and some devices that we don't get here in the U.S. 

Some people can't let go of the ole PS3. If it was still true that it has the best available blu-ray player available, then everyone on here would have one and not a normal blu-ray player. 

The current blu-ray players you buy here are Region 1 (U.S.) If you only intend to buy discs intended for the American market, then you will be fine. However if you intend to play discs from European countries, there will be a problem....another reason to wait until you get there, is the military bases sell what is called multi-systems that play discs from different regions....hint hint hint they don't cost more than a few dollars more than the players you buy here. I quit using converters way back in 1990 and instead purchased multi-voltage equipment. Those old converters to run a high powered AVR weighed about 25 pounds. 

Kev, I wouldn't worry too much about the video and audio formats changing within a couple of years. Lastly, there is not a current BR-Player that I would pay $800 for with 4K Blu-ray on the horizon. This may not matter to you if you don't have or intend to buy a 4K TV. You didn't say what AVR you have or what else is in your current system. The U.S is not the only country that has great audio/video equipment. Depending on where you are going in Europe, make a call to a friend or future co-worker that might be in the know for what is available there. Will you have access to the U.S. military bases and the privilege to purchase on those bases? If you won't have that access and privilege, then all means it is usually cheaper to buy while here in the U.S.



Kevin Grimm said:


> Chiming in aon this one, I want to understand what options are out there and what benefit I would gain from a new BR-Player.
> 
> - Budget: $500-800
> - HDMI to AVR
> - Mix: 80% DVD, 15% BR, 4% 3D-BR, 1% Music CD
> - Streaming: is currently done through apple TV (NETFLIX)
> - Needs to be 240V capable since I move back to Europe this year - if not, no problem, I will be utilizing a converter 110V 240V unless this has influence on the A/V quality
> - I will run at least a 7.2 system, but I want to keep options for ATMOS open
> 
> Basic question to start this topic for me: is it even possible, buying an US-BR Player and then utilizing it in Europe? Are these region free available and if so, what brand?
> 
> Currently I use the PS3, would that be an qualitative option?
> 
> Also, what Audio / Video / Format standards do I need to focus on buying now, ideally for the next couple of years? I know, this is idealistic, but, I'd ask anyway.
> 
> I know I am asking a lot of newbie questions - which I am  - and I hope to get feedback to make the most appropriate decision.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Kev


----------



## hernanu

Kevin Grimm said:


> Thanks for your input - I have made comparison between for example OPPO BDP103 Darbee:
> 
> US-$ 599 vs EUR 949 Amazon
> 
> So, my idea also very value driven to get the most out of the value spent, especially having the access here in USA.


On the Oppo end.... 

The Oppo 103D US version will have different streaming apps than the EU version as one difference. 

The 103D will accept 240 v without modification. 

To use non Region 1 blurays, you'll need a modification that users have found pretty easy, I think (haven't done it) it's about 100. 

To play off region DVD's, there is a utility (Superdisk?) that's available for free. If you get the bluray mod, it will also do DVD's without the superdisk.

When it's time to upgrade your firmware, you'll have to use the US version, not the EU version. You can do that online or most likely by USB drive if you can't reach the US servers automatically. 

Others can fill you in on something I've missed. 

Atmos can be bitstreamed from the disk, so the player wouldn't be the bottleneck there, the AVR would be. 

Another thing you should take into account is that in the price area you quoted, Oppo will be coming out with a 4K UHD player late this year. If you want HDR and 4K support (and you have a 4K HDR TV), it may be worthwhile to wait for that; Oppo typically keeps the prices the same, just updates the technology.


----------



## david8613

*looking for a player.*

Looking for a player what should i be looking at, im gonna match this up with my denon avr s910 receiver and svs speakers and sub.


----------



## eljaycanuck

Shop the usual suspects (Sony, Panasonic, OPPO, etc.) and get the player that has the features and connectivity you want and that fits your budget.


----------



## clnconcpts

*Where to start again been away a long time*

Hi all, I've been out of the home theater arena since 2008. We moved and new house didn't allow for dedicated room,so I said screw it. Now that we moved again , new house is being built with a 16x15 media room . I'm getting excited to learn what's out there and where to start . I used the demon 5900 DVD player, which is still good, but I want to move forward with new technology. Blueray and whatever else is on horizon. Thanks you. I'm glad to be back. Exited to watch movies again


----------



## oink

clnconcpts said:


> Hi all, I've been out of the home theater arena since 2008. We moved and new house didn't allow for dedicated room,so I said screw it. Now that we moved again , new house is being built with a 16x15 media room . I'm getting excited to learn what's out there and where to start . I used the demon 5900 DVD player, which is still good, but I want to move forward with new technology. Blueray and whatever else is on horizon. Thanks you. I'm glad to be back. Exited to watch movies again


If you're adventurous, you can start with upcoming UHD BD player from Samsung coming out next week.


----------



## jeroensky

First question is: Find a (web)store that sell Multi-region/zone DVD/BD players.
It's really awesome that you get a player that plays all discs that you get worldwide.


For me i did my homework and choose a Oppo BDP103D multiregion/zone at 'www.jvbdigital.nl'. (office in NL & USA). It has very much container and codec support over Samba/SMB and DLNA networks and usb2


I wait with UHD BD, because it seems that you need to register every disc you get online.


For best freedom: Get a BD player from 4 years old or older. They don't have AACS2 and Cinavia watermark detection (which sucks bigtime).


----------



## Daryll Hurst

*Trying to find a Blu Ray player to use with my laptop (Windows 10)*

I have several Blu Ray music discs I wish to listen to. 

I have a Windows 10 laptop with a DragonFly DAC that I wish to use to listen to the high res files on the Blu Ray discs. 

I have a Samsung external Blu Ray player (Model SE-506) that refuses to play Blu Ray discs even after I sent it to get repaired. I tried to use it with a Windows 7 computer but the thing does NOT want to play BR discs. 

*I'm looking for an option to play BR discs via my computer (I don't have a home entertainment system) so I can listen to the hi-res audio files through my DAC. *I'm willing to spend up to $150-$200 in order to achieve this. 

My computer has USB 3.0 as well as an HDMI port (Dell computer). Not sure if that's exclusively output or both in and out. 

I'd rather NOT get another external BR drive. I've read about many issues with Windows 10 and external BR players. I feel I'd be in the same boat as before.

I am wondering if I can get a BR player and hook it up via HDMI on my computer. Or, I'd be happy with running digital audio into computer via USB audio interface and then back out my DragonFly DAC. 

Am I thinking along the right lines?


----------



## JazzGuyy

Your problem may be that your computer's motherboard and HDMI ports (if any) do not support DRM. You need to have support for HDCP and HDMI 1.4 at least to play Blu-Rays through a computer. Computers older than 3-4 years may not support this. Evern some newer ones don't.


----------



## jeroensky

Daryll Hurst said:


> I have a Samsung external Blu Ray player (Model SE-506) that refuses to play Blu Ray discs even after I sent it to get repaired. I tried to use it with a Windows 7 computer but the thing does NOT want to play BR discs.


I think your issue is software related.
Get the right software to play it on your windows 10 computer (64bit i guess). Check here.


----------



## Daryll Hurst

jeroensky said:


> I think your issue is software related.
> Get the right software to play it on your windows 10 computer (64bit i guess).



I should specify that I couldn't get BR discs to play on windows 7 machine or 64bit windows 10 machine. I'm going to try some other software options. 

The player does play CDs and DVDs.


----------



## Daryll Hurst

jeroensky said:


> I think your issue is software related.
> Get the right software to play it on your windows 10 computer (64bit i guess).


Thanks for the suggestion. Tried several programs and the Blu Ray disc will spin in the player but the player will mount and unmount repeatedly (like I'm plugging it in and unplugging it). It only does it with Blu Ray discs. 

I guess my only option is to buy a blu ray player and test out my ideas. I'll let you guys know what works. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Selden Ball

Daryll Hurst said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Tried several programs and the Blu Ray disc will spin in the player but the player will mount and unmount repeatedly (like I'm plugging it in and unplugging it). It only does it with Blu Ray discs.
> 
> I guess my only option is to buy a blu ray player and test out my ideas. I'll let you guys know what works.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Unfortunately, the HDMI and S/PDIF connections provided on consumer computers are output-only. You can't use them to get audio signals into a computer. You have to buy professional audio/video plugin cards, which cost far more than an external BD player would. LG has external USB-2 BD drives which cost about the same as your current BD drive, if you are willing to try another brand.


----------



## n8nagel

*Is there an affordable truly universal player?*

Looking for something I might pick up in a thrift, eBay, pawn shop etc. or can buy new for a budget friendly price.

would like support for all disc formats, 4K not necessary but would be nice. Would like SACD and DVD-A support but also not necessary.

Must stream Netflix, Hulu, Amazon. Pandora and Spotify would be bonuses. Wireless a definite bonus.

Must have at least 2 channel audio outputs.

Want support for FLAC format off DLNA server.

I've picked up a few older Sony and Samsung models in thrifts that fill most of these requirements, but where they fail is on FLAC support. All the newer models support FLAC but seem to be dropping analog outputs.

The reason that I want this is for a bedroom system, but I've got so much 2 channel gear that I can't justify buying a new AVR with HDMI switching just to run a BDP/streaming box.

I'd pay say $1-200 for something that would fill this hole, but it seems that Oppo is the only game in town.

Am I missing something...?

It's frustrating that I can drop a $99 Sony into the basement system and it works splendidly but I want the same functionality with analog outs, no can do :/


----------



## mdavej

n8nagel said:


> Must have at least 2 channel audio outputs.
> 
> Am I missing something...?
> 
> It's frustrating that I can drop a $99 Sony into the basement system and it works splendidly but I want the same functionality with analog outs, no can do :/


http://www.amazon.com/Portta-PETDTAP-Digital-Optical-Converter/dp/B005DIRI6I


----------



## n8nagel

mdavej said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Portta-PETDTAP-Digital-Optical-Converter/dp/B005DIRI6I


Interesting. Is the sound quality acceptable on those? Price is certainly right, and it would solve the problem.

Just to explain the reason I'm doing this is that I a) already have a 2 channel audio system that works great, and don't have a desire to spend lots of money to upgrade and b) I have a 1080p computer monitor with DVI input that can be used for video, pulling double duty as a workstation and entertainment device. So if I can get a BDP with all the streaming apps I want, attach it to the monitor with HDMI -> DVI, and to the stereo with 2 channel analog, I can add all sorts of entertainment to the bedroom with minimal investment.


----------



## Selden Ball

n8nagel said:


> Interesting. Is the sound quality acceptable on those? Price is certainly right, and it would solve the problem.
> 
> Just to explain the reason I'm doing this is that I a) already have a 2 channel audio system that works great, and don't have a desire to spend lots of money to upgrade and b) I have a 1080p computer monitor with DVI input that can be used for video, pulling double duty as a workstation and entertainment device. So if I can get a BDP with all the streaming apps I want, attach it to the monitor with HDMI -> DVI, and to the stereo with 2 channel analog, I can add all sorts of entertainment to the bedroom with minimal investment.


A concern is whether or not your monitor supports HDCP. I know that AVRs will refuse to output any signal at all if the display device doesn't have it, but I'm not sure about BDPs. There should be an informational page in the control software for your computer's graphics hardware which shows if HDCP is supported by the display. (I've attached a screengrab of what Nvidia's control panel shows for my system at work.)


----------



## n8nagel

Yes they pass HDCP just fine, already tried it. Just don't have FLAC support on any BDPs that have analog audio.


----------



## SennheiserPass

Hello,

Bear with me here, I'm considering a number of variables. Here's the deal:

*(1)*I'm in an apartment and want to be a considerate neighbor. Therefore, booming surround sound is not an option. Thus, if at all possible, I'd love a Bluray player that could SOMEHOW work with my Sennheiser 598 headphones. I've looked around and apparently there practically no Bluray players in existence that have either a 3.5mm jack or a 1/4 jack. *Can anyone point me to a Bluray player that actually supports headphones?*

*(2)* Not actually a player question, but related. Assuming headphones are a no-go,* can anyone suggest an apartment friendly sound system*? No subs probably since I don't want bass disturbing the folks beneath me. Would monitor speaker stands help with the floor rumbling thing?

*(3)* I'd like to use the Bluray player with a 144hz computer monitor. Will I have any issues with the fact that most players would be connected to a 60hz television?

Thanks so much! Just bought an external Bluray drive for my laptop and was disappointed when Leawo stopped working in just one day. Guess I know why I heard so many horror stories about the PC Bluray scene...


----------



## S_G7

SennheiserPass said:


> Hello,
> 
> Bear with me here, I'm considering a number of variables. Here's the deal:
> 
> *(1)*I'm in an apartment and want to be a considerate neighbor. Therefore, booming surround sound is not an option. Thus, if at all possible, I'd love a Bluray player that could SOMEHOW work with my Sennheiser 598 headphones. I've looked around and apparently there practically no Bluray players in existence that have either a 3.5mm jack or a 1/4 jack. *Can anyone point me to a Bluray player that actually supports headphones?*
> 
> *(2)* Not actually a player question, but related. Assuming headphones are a no-go,* can anyone suggest an apartment friendly sound system*? No subs probably since I don't want bass disturbing the folks beneath me. Would monitor speaker stands help with the floor rumbling thing?
> 
> *(3)* I'd like to use the Bluray player with a 144hz computer monitor. Will I have any issues with the fact that most players would be connected to a 60hz television?
> 
> Thanks so much! Just bought an external Bluray drive for my laptop and was disappointed when Leawo stopped working in just one day. Guess I know why I heard so many horror stories about the PC Bluray scene...



There is the Sony BDP-1000ES, but it's an older player and may be difficult to find in good shape. The Harman Kardon BDS-580BQ is also an option, but it's an all-in-one blu-ray player/receiver combination.

You mentioned the display would be a computer monitor, so is it correct to assume the setup would be on a desk with limited space? You might want to look into the Harman Kardon BDS-580BQ which has a relatively compact form factor and can be had for about $230 on Amazon. You would have the option to purchase a set of external speakers down the line, if desired. Or you could find a standalone mini stereo system with optical or coaxial input and a headphone jack and choose your own blu-ray player.


----------



## Selden Ball

SennheiserPass said:


> Hello,
> 
> Bear with me here, I'm considering a number of variables. Here's the deal:
> 
> *(1)*I'm in an apartment and want to be a considerate neighbor. Therefore, booming surround sound is not an option. Thus, if at all possible, I'd love a Bluray player that could SOMEHOW work with my Sennheiser 598 headphones. I've looked around and apparently there practically no Bluray players in existence that have either a 3.5mm jack or a 1/4 jack. *Can anyone point me to a Bluray player that actually supports headphones?*


 You'll need to get an external headphone amp. If you do a web search for 
headphone amplifier coaxial s/pdif
you'll find a lot of them in a variety of price ranges. "Coaxial s/pdif" is needed so the amp can connect to the digital output of a disc player. Headphone amps which connect to the HDMI output of a disc player are available, too.



> *(2)* Not actually a player question, but related. Assuming headphones are a no-go,* can anyone suggest an apartment friendly sound system*? No subs probably since I don't want bass disturbing the folks beneath me. Would monitor speaker stands help with the floor rumbling thing?


Audio/video receivers include 1/4" headphone jacks in addition to connections for speakers. It's the low frequencies which are easily transported by floors and walls to other rooms, so just eliminating the subwoofer would be the major factor in reducing that particular complaint. If you like to crank the sound up, though, you'll still get complaints.



> *(3)* I'd like to use the Bluray player with a 144hz computer monitor. Will I have any issues with the fact that most players would be connected to a 60hz television?


 It'll have to be up to the monitor to upscale the 60fps (or 24fps when playing a movie) coming out of the player to a higher fps. If it has an HDMI input with support for HDCP, it should have no problems displaying the output of a standalone disc player.


----------



## SennheiserPass

Great responses. Thought a bit more and here's my issue now:

Let's say I get a Bluray player with coax out and a headphone that accepts coax. Depending on how expensive the headphone amp is, I might as well at that point just buy a PS4 and this $20 virtual surround thing and use the PS4 as a Bluray player.

So basically if set ups for my existing headphones get too expensive then I may as well buy a PS4 just cause.


----------



## Selden Ball

SennheiserPass said:


> Great responses. Thought a bit more and here's my issue now:
> 
> Let's say I get a Bluray player with coax out and a headphone that accepts coax. Depending on how expensive the headphone amp is, I might as well at that point just buy a PS4 and this $20 virtual surround thing and use the PS4 as a Bluray player.
> 
> So basically if set ups for my existing headphones get too expensive then I may as well buy a PS4 just cause.


My understanding is that the PS4's fan can be a little loud at times. Of course, if you're wearing headphones, that's irrelevant.


----------



## mdavej

The biggest drawback to a PS4 as a bluray player, IMO, is the fact that you can't use a normal remote. You must use a controller, a very expensive universal remote, HDMI CEC or a smartphone app, all of which have drawbacks.


----------



## SennheiserPass

mdavej said:


> The biggest drawback to a PS4 as a bluray player, IMO, is the fact that you can't use a normal remote. You must use a controller, a very expensive universal remote, HDMI CEC or a smartphone app, all of which have drawbacks.


Good to know that you can't use a remote, but I think I'll be cool with the game controller. The real problem is that I can't even really think of that many PS4 games I want. I mostly want Bluray.


----------



## lovinthehd

mdavej said:


> The biggest drawback to a PS4 as a bluray player, IMO, is the fact that you can't use a normal remote. You must use a controller, a very expensive universal remote, HDMI CEC or a smartphone app, all of which have drawbacks.


The ps4 doesn't have a remote option like the ps3?


----------



## mdavej

lovinthehd said:


> The ps4 doesn't have a remote option like the ps3?


I wouldn't say the PS3 had a remote option, more like 100% 3rd party hack with various IR USB dongles and bluetooth adapters. But no, it doesn't. One vendor has finally released a remote, but it's a disaster. Even Harmony's solution doesn't work very well. And why spend $30 or more on a terrible remote when I can get an entire player with a remote that's faster and quieter for the same money?


----------



## lovinthehd

mdavej said:


> I wouldn't say the PS3 had a remote option, more like 100% 3rd party hack with various IR USB dongles and bluetooth adapters. But no, it doesn't. One vendor has finally released a remote, but it's a disaster. Even Harmony's solution doesn't work very well. And why spend $30 or more on a terrible remote when I can get an entire player with a remote that's faster and quieter for the same money?


Gotcha, when I first got my PS3 I got one of the Sony PS remotes as using a game controller drove me nuts; I ended up using Harmony in the end and it is a bit goofy....but not horrible and still better than using a controller


----------



## madaudio

SennheiserPass said:


> Hello,
> 
> Bear with me here, I'm considering a number of variables. Here's the deal:
> 
> *(1)*I'm in an apartment and want to be a considerate neighbor. Therefore, booming surround sound is not an option. Thus, if at all possible, I'd love a Bluray player that could SOMEHOW work with my Sennheiser 598 headphones. I've looked around and apparently there practically no Bluray players in existence that have either a 3.5mm jack or a 1/4 jack. *Can anyone point me to a Bluray player that actually supports headphones?*


May be overkill for your needs, and budget, but the various incarnations of the Oppo BDP 105 all have a headphone socket, with a special in-built headphone amp circuit. It is a great multi format player (blu-ray, SACD, CD DVD Audio etc), with great customer support. Maybe you could find a second-hand one on the market if the budget is restricted, although Oppo players hold their value pretty well. 

There are great support threads here in AVS Forums for the various Oppo players:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-blu-ray-players/1439524-official-oppo-bdp-105-owner-s-thread.html


----------



## SennheiserPass

madaudio said:


> May be overkill for your needs, and budget, but the various incarnations of the Oppo BDP 105 all have a headphone socket, with a special in-built headphone amp circuit. It is a great multi format player (blu-ray, SACD, CD DVD Audio etc), with great customer support. Maybe you could find a second-hand one on the market if the budget is restricted, although Oppo players hold their value pretty well.
> 
> There are great support threads here in AVS Forums for the various Oppo players:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-blu-ray-players/1439524-official-oppo-bdp-105-owner-s-thread.html


SNAAAAAAAAAAAAP that looks incredible.

But yeah, as you guessed, that's way beyond me right now. Thanks anyway.

But seriously now, one of the only ways to get a headphone jack is to shell out more than 1K.

While I have no plans to get anything like that, I'm curious. What makes that thing worth so much? Maybe when I'm making six figures (sarcasm) I'll get that.


----------



## madaudio

SennheiserPass said:


> SNAAAAAAAAAAAAP that looks incredible.
> .........
> What makes that thing worth so much? Maybe when I'm making six figures (sarcasm) I'll get that.


Value is in the eye of the beholder, of course. But if you are curious about the Oppo, google for "Oppo BDP 105 reviews", read up on the specs and read what other people say. And of course, skim through that Official Oppo thread I linked to in my first post, read what Oppo owners say.

But be warned - it is a very well respected piece of gear - if you read too much, you might be motivated to go out and rob a bank in order to own one!

I own the earlier model - the Oppo 95: no headphone jack. Bought it only a few months before the 105 came out. Grrrr. Would have waited had I known.


----------



## n8nagel

SennheiserPass said:


> SNAAAAAAAAAAAAP that looks incredible.
> 
> But yeah, as you guessed, that's way beyond me right now. Thanks anyway.
> 
> But seriously now, one of the only ways to get a headphone jack is to shell out more than 1K.
> 
> While I have no plans to get anything like that, I'm curious. What makes that thing worth so much? Maybe when I'm making six figures (sarcasm) I'll get that.


See my post a few above... Apparently Oppos really are the only players that actually work in all sorts of wacky configurations... And by reputation they do it well, although I don't have first hand experience. I guess I'll have to start saving for one... Hopefully I get there before yet another format change 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## wmcclain

SennheiserPass said:


> SNAAAAAAAAAAAAP that looks incredible.
> 
> But yeah, as you guessed, that's way beyond me right now. Thanks anyway.
> 
> But seriously now, one of the only ways to get a headphone jack is to shell out more than 1K.
> 
> While I have no plans to get anything like that, I'm curious. What makes that thing worth so much? Maybe when I'm making six figures (sarcasm) I'll get that.


If your player has stereo ouputs, then there is a simple Y-cable, RCA-to-headphone, that will work. You _ought_ to have a headphone amp, but it works without. Audio is not that important to me, but I've tried it and caveman techniques work for me.

OPPO also has a headphone amp.

-Bill


----------



## t-well

Oppo they don't make promises and vanish. Everything they do, they do very well.
I was one on these who always said, " is too expensive" till the day i bought mine.


----------



## SennheiserPass

wmcclain said:


> If your player has stereo ouputs, then there is a simple Y-cable, RCA-to-headphone, that will work. You _ought_ to have a headphone amp, but it works without. Audio is not that important to me, but I've tried it and caveman techniques work for me.
> 
> OPPO also has a headphone amp.
> 
> -Bill


Thing is, I've been surprised how many Bluray players on Amazon have nothing but optical, coax, and HDMI out. *Can anyone link me to a recent player with stereo RCA out?*

What do you mean I ought to have a headphone amp? I know that would sound better, but foor what it's worth, my Sennheiser 598s sound great on my laptop's plain old 3.5 mm jack.


----------



## wmcclain

SennheiserPass said:


> What do you mean I ought to have a headphone amp?


I was channeling audiophile headphone users. They'll tell you.

-Bill


----------



## Ricky

Which players can stream Plex in DD True HD? Which ones can also pass Atmos via Plex?

I would use an Ethernet connection. 

I think the Oppo 103 can. Watch about Denon dbt3313 or Marantz ud5007? I don't mind buying used.


----------



## zero_zep

So I have a dinky like 70 dollar sony player and I've been considering going for something nicer, I will not be upgrading to 4k any time soon, not enough interest. I keep seeing everyone recommend oppo, is there a particular reason or model? I don't have any strange connection needs, its all HDMI, is there any reason to upgrade?


----------



## Selden Ball

zero_zep said:


> So I have a dinky like 70 dollar sony player and I've been considering going for something nicer, I will not be upgrading to 4k any time soon, not enough interest. I keep seeing everyone recommend oppo, is there a particular reason or model? I don't have any strange connection needs, its all HDMI, is there any reason to upgrade?


Probably not. HDMI audio and video are the same unless you get a Darbee version, which does some magic to make the video look somewhat better to some people.

However, the Oppos are "universal" players: they can play SACD, DVD-A and HDCD(*) audio discs in addition to Blu-ray, DVD and CD formats. The Oppo players' HDMI inputs and analog outputs tempt many people, as well as their more rugged design. Sony's BDP-S6500 can play SACD but not DVD-A discs. An additional feature is that the Oppos include multichannel decoders for translating DTS-HD MA and Dolby TrueHD into PCM. Sony only provides stereo decoders in their current players. Most people bitstream the audio from their BDs, so this might not matter to you.

----
* -- HDCDs can be played on any CD player, but having a HDCD decoder provides somewhat better audio. Just about everybody else has dropped that feature in their players. I'm guessing Microsoft wants an outrageous licensing fee.


----------



## valkenaar

I currently have a Sony S5100 player - and have generally been happy with it. Plays 3D, reasonable DVD upscaling, 3D support.

But....

I just ran into a Blu-ray set that it won't play. It's the BBC version of Little Dorrit. I thought it was a region issue but after borrowing my son-in-laws Samsung BD F5100 and finding it played well, that shot that theory.

So, I want a good player that'll work (ie, play my new disk set). Above what I have in the Sony, I would appreciate faster loading. No need for 4k yet - still enjoying my plasma.

Would the new Sony (S5500) likely load the new disks I got? Sounds like it's faster loading than the 5100. Or do I switch to a Samsung?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Selden Ball

valkenaar said:


> I currently have a Sony S5100 player - and have generally been happy with it. Plays 3D, reasonable DVD upscaling, 3D support.
> 
> But....
> 
> I just ran into a Blu-ray set that it won't play. It's the BBC version of Little Dorrit. I thought it was a region issue but after borrowing my son-in-laws Samsung BD F5100 and finding it played well, that shot that theory.
> 
> So, I want a good player that'll work (ie, play my new disk set). Above what I have in the Sony, I would appreciate faster loading. No need for 4k yet - still enjoying my plasma.
> 
> Would the new Sony (S5500) likely load the new disks I got? Sounds like it's faster loading than the 5100. Or do I switch to a Samsung?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only people who have the failing discs can answer for sure. However, Panasonic is the other player which people here on AVS like a lot.

You might try taking a failing disc to a local A/V store and try it out in the BD players they have in their demo system.


----------



## wmcclain

valkenaar said:


> I currently have a Sony S5100 player - and have generally been happy with it. Plays 3D, reasonable DVD upscaling, 3D support.
> 
> But....
> 
> I just ran into a Blu-ray set that it won't play. It's the BBC version of Little Dorrit. I thought it was a region issue but after borrowing my son-in-laws Samsung BD F5100 and finding it played well, that shot that theory.


It's an import? Some such use 50hz frame rate, ie: 1080i50, which some North American players won't accept. Does the cover have any indication of that? Or does the Samsung give any info on what it is playing?

Published player specs are often silent on this issue. You might ask in the thread for your player if it is a known issue with those imports.

-Bill


----------



## wkearney99

Any have recommendations for a BluRay player that's small and elderly-friendly? 

For some background: this will be a replacement for a 2005-ish Mac Mini with an internal drive, previously used for DVDs. I'm specifically NOT looking for an external drive. I'm replacing her ancient Mini, and new models don't come with an integral optical drive. That and Apple doesn't include a BluRay player program, nor have any BD drives of their own. I really don't want to wander down the road of supporting a different player program. That and their uplink is dead-slow, so downloading, streaming and the like aren't part of the equation. 

The cabinet space is somewhat limited, a 'receiver-sized' player would not be ideal. There would be room either under a new Mini or under a Tivo Roamio (basic).

I don't know that I have a preference between slot-loading or tray. Either would work. 

AV quality doesn't particularly matter as it's just going straight into a 42" TV, no AVR involved. It'd be most likely used for DVDs, but I'm getting a BD player to avoid any confusion about what kind of discs are needed. Don't need 3D, 4K, a fancy scaler and the like.

What I'd like to avoid is a user-interface that's going to be too cluttered. As in, just pop in a disc be able to play it without wandering through menus. I don't need this player to have apps, netflix, or whatever. Just play movie discs. That and a remote that's not overly complicated.

So, any have recommendations? Or warnings what to avoid?


----------



## Selden Ball

wkearney99 said:


> Any have recommendations for a BluRay player that's small and elderly-friendly?
> 
> For some background: this will be a replacement for a 2005-ish Mac Mini with an internal drive, previously used for DVDs. I'm specifically NOT looking for an external drive. I'm replacing her ancient Mini, and new models don't come with an integral optical drive. That and Apple doesn't include a BluRay player program, nor have any BD drives of their own. I really don't want to wander down the road of supporting a different player program. That and their uplink is dead-slow, so downloading, streaming and the like aren't part of the equation.
> 
> The cabinet space is somewhat limited, a 'receiver-sized' player would not be ideal. There would be room either under a new Mini or under a Tivo Roamio (basic).
> 
> I don't know that I have a preference between slot-loading or tray. Either would work.
> 
> AV quality doesn't particularly matter as it's just going straight into a 42" TV, no AVR involved. It'd be most likely used for DVDs, but I'm getting a BD player to avoid any confusion about what kind of discs are needed. Don't need 3D, 4K, a fancy scaler and the like.
> 
> What I'd like to avoid is a user-interface that's going to be too cluttered. As in, just pop in a disc be able to play it without wandering through menus. I don't need this player to have apps, netflix, or whatever. Just play movie discs. That and a remote that's not overly complicated.
> 
> So, any have recommendations? Or warnings what to avoid?


From what you've written, just about any entry-level Blu-ray player would be OK. Sony and Panasonic players tend to be recommended here because they aren't as buggy as other brands. E.g. the Sony BDP-S1500 should be fine for this. At worst, you'll just have to press the "Play" button. However, most discs do have their own menu systems which can be rather complicated in some cases. The ones on Universal titles I find to be particularly annoying.


----------



## mc510

*Will a new Blu-ray player do better with scratched disks?*

I've got a 10 year old Philips DVP5960 DVD player, and I can't remember the last time that I was able to get all the way through a DVD from Netflix or the library; the scratches (which look pretty light to me) wreak havoc. Would a new Blu-ray player likely be able to handle the scratches better, due to more advanced laser design and data correction/error handling firmware? Or is it a mistake to expect that from a Blu-ray player, and instead I should just try a different DVD player?


----------



## Selden Ball

mc510 said:


> I've got a 10 year old Philips DVP5960 DVD player, and I can't remember the last time that I was able to get all the way through a DVD from Netflix or the library; the scratches (which look pretty light to me) wreak havoc. Would a new Blu-ray player likely be able to handle the scratches better, due to more advanced laser design and data correction/error handling firmware? Or is it a mistake to expect that from a Blu-ray player, and instead I should just try a different DVD player?


A new Blu-ray player would help. Another thing to try, if you haven't already, is to clean the internal lens. Cleaning discs are available at most large stores like Walmart, Best Buy and Target. (I'm not sure you can even find DVD players any more in most stores.)


----------



## mc510

Selden Ball said:


> A new Blu-ray player would help. Another thing to try, if you haven't already, is to clean the internal lens. Cleaning discs are available at most large stores like Walmart, Best Buy and Target. (I'm not sure you can even find DVD players any more in most stores.)


I do still see DVD players around, though they're tucked away on the bottom shelf. I guess what I'm really asking is which should be better at reading scratched DVDs: the more advanced laser system of a Blu-ray, even though it's optimized for a different type of disk, or a DVD player of recent vintage?


----------



## lovinthehd

You could just do a little public service and clean up the scratchy discs? https://www.google.com/#q=repairing+scratched+optical+discs+site:avsforum.com


----------



## m3incorp

You can't replace those scratched discs? I don't think I would buy something new solely to play something that is defective (scratches). The problem with discs, are if they aren't taken care of you get scratches. I don't think anyone on here can accurately answer your question as to what "should" read defective discs better. If you plan to replace that old DVD player, you might as well buy a Blu-ray that can read your non-defective DVDs and of course blu-rays, should you ever decide that blu-rays is a step above DVDs. 



mc510 said:


> I do still see DVD players around, though they're tucked away on the bottom shelf. I guess what I'm really asking is which should be better at reading scratched DVDs: the more advanced laser system of a Blu-ray, even though it's optimized for a different type of disk, or a DVD player of recent vintage?


----------



## Rich86

mc510 said:


> I do still see DVD players around, though they're tucked away on the bottom shelf. I guess what I'm really asking is which should be better at reading scratched DVDs: the more advanced laser system of a Blu-ray, even though it's optimized for a different type of disk, or a DVD player of recent vintage?


I believe blu-ray players use a separate laser lens for DVDs vs. BDs, so the "laser system" for blu-ray probably doesn't have much to do with improving DVD playback.
You should focus on cleaning/repairing the damaged discs. If they are rentals, complain to the supplier & tell them to pull the bad ones out of circulation. If they are purchased, return them as defective & demand a replacement. If you are the cause of the damage, take better care of them.
My purchased AV media is always in pristine condition. Discs I rent are always returned in far better condition than when I got them. I ask for and get free replacement rentals for any title that does not play perfectly.
If your playback problem is constant regardless of disc condition, then your player is probably the problem.
A good cleaning can work wonders.
If you decide to purchase a replacement player, I would echo the previous suggestion that you pick up a blu-ray player. There are plenty of good quality players that are very reasonably priced these days. A used player may be an option also. I just picked up a Panasonic DMP-BD65 used off EBay for $21 total shipped. It works perfectly, supports streaming, has more connection options than most new players offer these days & is cinavia free.


----------



## ultravorx

*PS3 on the fritz, what should I get?*

So I currently have a PS3 as my main player, but its been acting up as of late so im entertaining the idea of a new player.

I currently have a pioneer kuro pro-150FD. It supports up to 36 bit deep color, but only runs hdmi 1.3.

I also have a denon avrx4000, which only supports hdmi 1.4, but does 4k

What BD player would give the best pix on the kuro?

I was looking at the new samsung UHD BD player since it does 10bit color, and at worse that would be my only upgrade, but are there any other options out there that would be recommended?


----------



## hernanu

ultravorx said:


> So I currently have a PS3 as my main player, but its been acting up as of late so im entertaining the idea of a new player.
> 
> I currently have a pioneer kuro pro-150FD. It supports up to 36 bit deep color, but only runs hdmi 1.3.
> 
> I also have a denon avrx4000, which only supports hdmi 1.4, but does 4k
> 
> What BD player would give the best pix on the kuro?
> 
> I was looking at the new samsung UHD BD player since it does 10bit color, and at worse that would be my only upgrade, but are there any other options out there that would be recommended?


Well, the UHD BD player has a lot of nice features, the problem is that none of them will benefit your kuro, which only supports 1080p. 

Until you're ready to upgrade the kuro for a 4K HDR TV, you won't get any benefit from it. If you're going to spend that kind of money, get a current Oppo and be done. 

The best move though would be to get an inexpensive Sony or Panasonic player at about 100. I assume you're mostly going to play blurays, so those would do a very good job for you. 

That way when you do go for a UHD HDR set, you can get the UHD bluray players at that point, at probably a much lower price than now.


----------



## david8613

*need a new player, what to get?*

I have a sharp 70" 1080p television, and looking for a player. Should I get an ultra 4k blue ray player so that I am future proofing myself or just get a normal 1080p blue ray player? Any model recommendation? Is 4k or ultra 4k a big enough jump to even consider it.


----------



## lovinthehd

david8613 said:


> I have a sharp 70" 1080p television, and looking for a player. Should I get an ultra 4k blue ray player so that I am future proofing myself or just get a normal 1080p blue ray player? Any model recommendation? Is 4k or ultra 4k a big enough jump to even consider it.


I wouldn't even worry about it until you buy a 4k set. The content is minimal now, and the prices will drop (if the tech sticks of course) by the time you pickup a 4k tv set so buy the 4k player later.


----------



## Selden Ball

david8613 said:


> I have a sharp 70" 1080p television, and looking for a player. Should I get an ultra 4k blue ray player so that I am future proofing myself or just get a normal 1080p blue ray player? Any model recommendation?


The Samsung 4K player is turning out to have problems generating a reliable image with HDR and WCP on various 4K TVs. The only reason to get it for use with a 1K display would be to hear the Atmos soundtracks which are going to released only on 4K discs. For the moment, I'd suggest getting a relatively inexpensive BD player now while buying 4K+BD combo-backs of titles you want that you don't already have. This fall there'll be a selection of 4K BD players to choose from from different manufacturers, some of which are bound to be less expensive and more user-friendly than Samsung's current offering.

Panasonic and Sony Blu-ray players tend to be recommended here, primarily because they tend to be more reliable than the competition. Which model you get depends on what features you want, like 3D (Sony BDP-S5500) or SACD (Sony BDP-S6500). If neither are of interest, get a Sony BDP-S3500.



> Is 4k or ultra 4k a big enough jump to even consider it.


 There is only one 4K Blu-ray standard. 4K and Ultra High Definition are one and the same.


----------



## david8613

Im running a cheapy and old samsung bdc5500 and im wondering if i would notice a difference picture quality?


----------



## Rich86

Selden Ball said:


> The only reason to get it for use with a 1K display would be to hear the Atmos soundtracks which are going to released only on 4K discs.


What is the basis for your statement that Atmos soundtracks will only be available on 4k discs when they are already available on current blu-ray titles?


----------



## Selden Ball

Rich86 said:


> What is the basis for your statement that Atmos soundtracks will only be available on 4k discs when they are already available on current blu-ray titles?


Several studios which have not released any BDs with Atmos soundtracks have announced that they'll be releasing UBDs with Atmos soundtracks. See, for example, http://www.sportsvideo.org/2016/01/...-release-titles-with-dolby-atmos-soundtracks/


----------



## lovinthehd

david8613 said:


> Im running a cheapy and old samsung bdc5500 and im wondering if i would notice a difference picture quality?


As long as it's still transferring the digital signal properly, why would there be a different picture quality? My Samsung 6100 just simply stopped playing discs, that's when I had different picture quality


----------



## Zorba922

*Best budget BR player under $100?*

Am just looking for something that can upconvert my legacy 480p DVDs for playback through an HDMI connection on a 720p LED projector (using a blank wall) with a coaxial connection running to my HT receiver for the sound. 

Not really interested in wi-fi, streaming apps, nor in 3D or 4K---simply want solid mechanical reliability, reasonably fast loading times, and the ability to remember the specific place on a disk where I left off. The ability to play MP4, MKV, and other less common formats through the USB input would be nice.

The Sony BDP-BX350 keeps coming up as the most popular budget player; how does it compare to the Korean competition (LG and Samsung)? Not really looking for video perfection, just functionality and reliability.

Are there other players you'd recommend in this price range?

Thanks for any help...


----------



## Rich86

Selden Ball said:


> Several studios which have not released any BDs with Atmos soundtracks have announced that they'll be releasing UBDs with Atmos soundtracks. See, for example, http://www.sportsvideo.org/2016/01/...-release-titles-with-dolby-atmos-soundtracks/


I guess I'm not seeing anything in that article that suggests Atmos will be exclusive to 4K releases from Sony. It reads more like Sony committing to Atmos on releases _"including SPHE’s first films to be released in the 4K Ultra HD disc format"_. Is this really more about Atmos vs. DTS:X maybe?


----------



## david8613

*don't want to spend OPPO money so what's the next best player?*

don't want to spend OPPO money so what's the next best player? Looking for a good unversal player on budget, any recommendations?


----------



## Selden Ball

david8613 said:


> don't want to spend OPPO money so what's the next best player? Looking for a good unversal player on budget, any recommendations?


Universal players all are in the same ballpark so far as MSRP is concerned. However, the non-Oppo brands tend to depreciate much more rapidly, although I'm not sure why. You might check out the prices for refurbished Denon or Marantz players on Accessories4Less.


----------



## Rich86

david8613 said:


> don't want to spend OPPO money so what's the next best player? Looking for a good unversal player on budget, any recommendations?


I generally recommend Sony & Panasonic players to folks looking for attractively priced, good quality players. However, what might work for you has a great deal to do with what features you want, so read thoroughly, go look and test some players and choose wisely.


----------



## Selden Ball

Rich86 said:


> I generally recommend Sony & Panasonic players to folks looking for attractively priced, good quality players. However, what might work for you has a great deal to do with what features you want, so read thoroughly, go look and test some players and choose wisely.


 The problem is that standard (inexpensive) Sony and Panasonic players are not "Universal" players. Sony's BDP-S6500 can play SACDs, for example, but it can't play DVD-A or related formats, and doesn't decode the higher resolution portion of an HDCD's soundtrack.


----------



## mdavej

I think the implication is that although the OP says "universal", he may not need that, hence the advice to consider precisely what specific features are required.


----------



## Rich86

mdavej said:


> I think the implication is that although the OP says "universal", he may not need that, hence the advice to consider precisely what specific features are required.


Yes . . that is what I was suggesting. Thanks for saying it so well.


----------



## david8613

Main thing for me is great picture and sound. If i can get sacd and dvda it would be a plus which is good but not mandatory.


----------



## mdavej

david8613 said:


> Main thing for me is great picture and sound. If i can get sacd and dvda it would be a plus which is good but not mandatory.


Then you don't need a "universal" player at all. Any player will work fine in that case. But some decode HD audio, others don't. Do you know if your AVR can decode all HD audio formats, or do you need the player to do it?

Do you own any DVD-A discs or ever intend to buy/rent any?


----------



## Ricky

Which players have one or more hdmi INPUTS (not outputs)? I know Oppo 105, but it’s over mybudget. Samsung BD-E6500 has two HDMIinputs (I can probably find one used). Any past or current models?


----------



## wmcclain

Ricky said:


> Which players have one or more hdmi INPUTS (not outputs)? I know Oppo 105, but it’s over mybudget. Samsung BD-E6500 has two HDMIinputs (I can probably find one used). Any past or current models?


OPPO 103 is cheaper than the 105.

-Bill


----------



## red5goahead

If you will plan to use Miracast feature please note that the Panasonic series DMP-BDT370/371/373/374/375 do not work with Lumia / Windows 10 Mobile smartphone.


----------



## leedesert

Forgive this basic question but my receiver already decided atmos. All I need is for the player to pass straight HDMI so the avr can do the work right?
The onboard decoding in the player is no use correct?

Getting back into home theater after a 7 year hiatus so getting my basics back in line.

Thanks


----------



## wmcclain

leedesert said:


> Forgive this basic question but my receiver already decided atmos. All I need is for the player to pass straight HDMI so the avr can do the work right?
> The onboard decoding in the player is no use correct?
> 
> Getting back into home theater after a 7 year hiatus so getting my basics back in line.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, if the player bitstreams to the AVR that is all it needs to do.

-Bill


----------



## JubijubCH

Apart from Oppo, which brands offer good updates of firmware ?

I have a PS3, which stayed relevant all those years because it could pick new features via firmware update.


----------



## Rich86

*firmware updates . .*



JubijubCH said:


> Apart from Oppo, which brands offer good updates of firmware ?
> 
> I have a PS3, which stayed relevant all those years because it could pick new features via firmware update.


Few (if any, these days) manufacturers implement new user oriented capabilities via firmware updates.
A few players got firmware updates to implement cinavia, but all new players come with cinavia built into the hardware & firmware out of the box now. Players that support streaming from the internet seem to need updates occasionally to add or delete sites. Most firmware updates these days are generally correcting issues or problems so requiring frequent updates may not be a good thing. I use Panasonic and Sony players exclusively and find they function perfectly and play everything I throw at them with rare (if any) firmware updates ever needed.


----------



## hernanu

Rich86 said:


> Few (if any, these days) manufacturers implement new user oriented capabilities via firmware updates.
> A few players got firmware updates to implement cinavia, but all new players come with cinavia built into the hardware & firmware out of the box now. Players that support streaming from the internet seem to need updates occasionally to add or delete sites. Most firmware updates these days are generally correcting issues or problems so requiring frequent updates may not be a good thing. I use Panasonic and Sony players exclusively and find they function perfectly and play everything I throw at them with rare (if any) firmware updates ever needed.


Oppo still delivers features / bug fixes. The next step up though is UHD / HDR ... ? which requires hardware changes, so that step can't be handled by firmware upgrade.


----------



## ox1216

*Please dont kill me!!!*

My old samsung blu ray player is getting old and I know I need to update/upgrade.... Trying to decide but I think my ignorance is getting to me. I thought as long as the player can decode TRU HD, DTS HD etc etc one player isn't different then the other. Please help me decide what is the best option and why. I have an Integra 70.2 receiver, 70" LED samsung tv 1080p/240 hz and B & W speakers all around with an outlaw sub LFMEX1 and butt kickers


----------



## hernanu

ox1216 said:


> My old samsung blu ray player is getting old and I know I need to update/upgrade.... Trying to decide but I think my ignorance is getting to me. I thought as long as the player can decode TRU HD, DTS HD etc etc one player isn't different then the other. Please help me decide what is the best option and why. I have an Integra 70.2 receiver, 70" LED samsung tv 1080p/240 hz and B & W speakers all around with an outlaw sub LFMEX1 and butt kickers


If you are:



Only interested (or mostly) in bluray disks.
Want streaming.
Have an HDMI connection.
Process all of your audio (TrueHD, DTS-HDMA, etc) in your receiver.
Want to keep your current setup and don't plan a 4K / HDR upgrade.
Don't use heavy network play of movies or lossless music.
Then you're absolutely right; get a competent bluray player with the streaming apps you want. You have a nice setup for 1080p, regular bluray entertainment. 



To me, the reasons to upgrade (and I'd wait until the dust settles here):




You want a 4K, HDR setup. In this case, you want to upgrade at the least your display. This would let you stream 4K HDR movies and content to the TV, but no 4K HDR blurays that are coming out. You'd probably want a 4K HDR "UHD" bluray player that are just being released.
You want an ATMOS or other setup. This would require more speakers to put up on your ceiling or different speakers to bounce sound from your ceiling. It would also probably require a new receiver that is capable. You can bitstream Atmos from any current bluray player, so your player could stay the same unless you want (1) above.


The reason to wait to upgrade is that not all of the models are out for both new TVs and UHD bluray players. 



So my advice is to do what you want to do, which is to get a reasonable 1080p player for your uses now and wait for the dust to settle.


----------



## ox1216

hernanu said:


> If you are:
> 
> 
> 
> Only interested (or mostly) in bluray disks.
> Want streaming.
> Have an HDMI connection.
> Process all of your audio (TrueHD, DTS-HDMA, etc) in your receiver.
> Want to keep your current setup and don't plan a 4K / HDR upgrade.
> Don't use heavy network play of movies or lossless music.
> Then you're absolutely right; get a competent bluray player with the streaming apps you want. You have a nice setup for 1080p, regular bluray entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> To me, the reasons to upgrade (and I'd wait until the dust settles here):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want a 4K, HDR setup. In this case, you want to upgrade at the least your display. This would let you stream 4K HDR movies and content to the TV, but no 4K HDR blurays that are coming out. You'd probably want a 4K HDR "UHD" bluray player that are just being released.
> You want an ATMOS or other setup. This would require more speakers to put up on your ceiling or different speakers to bounce sound from your ceiling. It would also probably require a new receiver that is capable. You can bitstream Atmos from any current bluray player, so your player could stay the same unless you want (1) above.
> 
> 
> The reason to wait to upgrade is that not all of the models are out for both new TVs and UHD bluray players.
> 
> 
> 
> So my advice is to do what you want to do, which is to get a reasonable 1080p player for your uses now and wait for the dust to settle.


sounds great !!!! Especially in 6 months I break ground on my new home and have to build my new dedicated room!!!

Thanks again

Alan


----------



## Ckubs

*Samsung 4k vs pioneer elite 85fd*

Hello all. I'm struggling on making a decision on a new bluray player. I currently own a older sony 55 inch x850a series 4k tv. It does not support HDR. This being said should I invest 400 in the new 4k samsung uhd player or I can get a $1100 pioneer elite 85fd bluray player for about the same price through my work discount. It's either a new entry level 4k uhd player or a top of the line bluray player that upconverts to 4k. Which would you pick? Would the new uhd disks still look better than bluray even if my tv doesn't support HDR? Thanks for your help!


----------



## madaudio

Ckubs said:


> Hello all. I'm struggling on making a decision on a new bluray player. I currently own a older sony 55 inch x850a series 4k tv. It does not support HDR. This being said should I invest 400 in the new 4k samsung uhd player or I can get a $1100 pioneer elite 85fd bluray player for about the same price through my work discount. It's either a new entry level 4k uhd player or a top of the line bluray player that upconverts to 4k. Which would you pick? Would the new uhd disks still look better than bluray even if my tv doesn't support HDR? Thanks for your help!


Given the fluid situation with regard to 4k players and the possiblility that not all specs are set in stone as yet for 4k, I would take Hernanu's advice above and "wait for the dust to settle on that one". At the very least I would wait to see what Oppo's next offering will be as far as 4k is concerned.

So, I would either put off buying anything, or if you must, maybe buy the Oppo 103/103D.
But if you are still considering spending as much as $1100 for a current non-4k blu-ray player, do some research comparing the Pioneer you are looking at to the Oppo 105/105D.

Do I seem a little Oppo-biased? You bet!!! Quality build, quality performance, quality customer relations!!

No connection to the company - just a very satisfied owner (of 3-4 yrs) of the Oppo 95.


----------



## Ckubs

Like I said though if I specifically get the 85fd I would be getting it for around 450 with employee accommodation. So it's like getting a 1100 dollar player for the same exact price. I would like the oppo but my company doesn't carry them. From the reviews I read the 85fd holds up to the 105 and has a clear advantage over the 103. Just stuck on the fence because my tv doesn't support HDR


----------



## Selden Ball

Ckubs said:


> Like I said though if I specifically get the 85fd I would be getting it for around 450 with employee accommodation. So it's like getting a 1100 dollar player for the same exact price. I would like the oppo but my company doesn't carry them. From the reviews I read the 85fd holds up to the 105 and has a clear advantage over the 103. Just stuck on the fence because my tv doesn't support HDR



There are some audio differences you should take into consideration:

The Samsung 4K player can work with non-HDR TVs. Several studios are expected to be providing Atmos or DTS:X on 4K BDs but not on standard BDs.

The Pioneer BD player is "universal": it can also play SACD and DVD-A audio discs.


----------



## david8613

*looking for a really nice blue ray player.*

looking for a really nice blue ray player. Something with excellent picture and sound quality but not high priced, which models are on par with OPPO 103 but a lot less in price?


----------



## BillP

david8613 said:


> looking for a really nice blue ray player. Something with excellent picture and sound quality but not high priced, which models are on par with OPPO 103 but a lot less in price?


If you're hooking everything up via HDMI, then PQ and AQ will all be the same. Go with any Sony or Panasonic model.


----------



## RossAMC

*Atmos upgrade - Oppo 103D or UHD player*

Just upgraded to Atmos and my Panasonic Bly Ray only passes through Dolby ex - not Atmos. 

Bought an Oppo 103D but now wondering if I should have just bought a UHD player. I won't have a 4K projector for a few years I'm sure (not till something is in the $5k range), but it seems more UHD discs will come with Atmos.

Should I be making a return trip to Magnolia to swap out?


----------



## Selden Ball

RossAMC said:


> Just upgraded to Atmos and my Panasonic Bly Ray only passes through Dolby ex - not Atmos.
> 
> Bought an Oppo 103D but now wondering if I should have just bought a UHD player. I won't have a 4K projector for a few years I'm sure (not till something is in the $5k range), but it seems more UHD discs will come with Atmos.
> 
> Should I be making a return trip to Magnolia to swap out?


Only you can make the decision if the exchange would be worth the effort. 

If it helps, Oppo players can also play SACD and DVD-A music discs. The Samsung 4K player can't. It's the equivalent of current inexpensive BD players, but adds the minimal features needed to support 4K video.

(I'm surprised that your Panasonic player doesn't pass Atmos when it's configured to bitstream audio. What model is it?)


----------



## Rich86

RossAMC said:


> Just upgraded to Atmos and my Panasonic Bly Ray only passes through Dolby ex - not Atmos.
> 
> Bought an Oppo 103D but now wondering if I should have just bought a UHD player. I won't have a 4K projector for a few years I'm sure (not till something is in the $5k range), but it seems more UHD discs will come with Atmos.
> 
> Should I be making a return trip to Magnolia to swap out?


There is no reason why your Panasonic player shouldn't be able to bitstream the full Dolby lossless audio codec (TrueHD & Atmos) over HDMI to your new receiver. What model receiver and player do you have? Does the player bitstream DTS-HD Master & Dolby True-HD ok?


----------



## chet0406

*Blu-ray with multichannel analog outs*

Ok, can someone please tell me if there are any "smart" blu ray players with at least 5.1 ch analog outputs? So, also with wifi and apps like Netflix. I know there are other threads on here about that but they are older and the players they mention are older too like the samsung bdp3600.

I don't want to buy an Oppo right now, so something around $150. So far, I have found these models:

Panasonic DMP-BDT500
Panasonic DMP-BDT700 
Samsung BD-F7500
Samsung BD-J7500

But they're a little hard to find. Much appreciated!!


----------



## david8613

Zorba922 said:


> Am just looking for something that can upconvert my legacy 480p DVDs for playback through an HDMI connection on a 720p LED projector (using a blank wall) with a coaxial connection running to my HT receiver for the sound.
> 
> Not really interested in wi-fi, streaming apps, nor in 3D or 4K---simply want solid mechanical reliability, reasonably fast loading times, and the ability to remember the specific place on a disk where I left off. The ability to play MP4, MKV, and other less common formats through the USB input would be nice.
> 
> The Sony BDP-BX350 keeps coming up as the most popular budget player; how does it compare to the Korean competition (LG and Samsung)? Not really looking for video perfection, just functionality and reliability.
> 
> Are there other players you'd recommend in this price range?
> 
> Thanks for any help...


Did you get anything yet, if so what did you get?


----------



## jlb2782

Hey all. Looking to buy a dedicated blu ray player. Getting tired of using the ps4, mainly because there is no remote. I tried a harmony, but didnt love it, so a dedicated blu ray, it is. I think  Anyway, I have a 60" 1080 led vizio, denon avr x1200, and a 5.1.2 klipsch setup. Streaming is not necessary. Don't care about 3d. My one concern is atmos/dtsx. I have heard that a lot of titles will only be atmos on the UHD blu rays, but i guess its just a rumor?? Would it even be worth it for me to upgrade to a UHD player without upgrading my tv? Im not interested in upgrading the tv right now. At least the wifes not....  If not UHD, then one under $100. Dont think I need it to be universal. Thoughts?? Thanks.


----------



## Selden Ball

jlb2782 said:


> Hey all. Looking to buy a dedicated blu ray player. Getting tired of using the ps4, mainly because there is no remote. I tried a harmony, but didnt love it, so a dedicated blu ray, it is. I think  Anyway, I have a 60" 1080 led vizio, denon avr x1200, and a 5.1.2 klipsch setup. Streaming is not necessary. Don't care about 3d. My one concern is atmos/dtsx. I have heard that a lot of titles will only be atmos on the UHD blu rays, but i guess its just a rumor?? Would it even be worth it for me to upgrade to a UHD player without upgrading my tv? Im not interested in upgrading the tv right now. At least the wifes not....  If not UHD, then one under $100. Dont think I need it to be universal. Thoughts?? Thanks.


UHD discs already are being released with Atmos soundtracks, accompanied by Blu-ray discs without Atmos. (e.g. Ender's Game) Whether that'll continue to be the case is not yet certain. You'll have to decide if Atmos is worth getting a $400 player plus the higher price for the disc. 

For the short term, you might want to consider getting the least expensive Sony BD player, BDP-S1500, which is available for about $50. It supports bitstreaming audio (i.e. Atmos), but not 3D video. Or ~$100 for the 6500, which includes both 3D and SACD, although you said you don't need a "universal" player.


----------



## jlb2782

Selden Ball said:


> UHD discs already are being released with Atmos soundtracks, accompanied by Blu-ray discs without Atmos. (e.g. Ender's Game) Whether that'll continue to be the case is not yet certain. You'll have to decide if Atmos is worth getting a $400 player plus the higher price for the disc.
> 
> For the short term, you might want to consider getting the least expensive Sony BD player, BDP-S1500, which is available for about $50. It supports bitstreaming audio (i.e. Atmos), but not 3D video. Or ~$100 for the 6500, which includes both 3D and SACD, although you said you don't need a "universal" player.


Thanks for the reply. I will say that I have a $200 gift certificate that I could use to cut the price of the Samsung UHD player in half. Would this work ok on my 1080 tv?? Still, it seems like a lot to dump into a player. My problem is, I hate buying dated technology. Even tho everything is essentially dated. What would you do specifically, if you were me??


----------



## leedesert

Selden Ball said:


> UHD discs already are being released with Atmos soundtracks, accompanied by Blu-ray discs without Atmos. (e.g. Ender's Game) Whether that'll continue to be the case is not yet certain. You'll have to decide if Atmos is worth getting a $400 player plus the higher price for the disc.
> 
> For the short term, you might want to consider getting the least expensive Sony BD player, BDP-S1500, which is available for about $50. It supports bitstreaming audio (i.e. Atmos), but not 3D video. Or ~$100 for the 6500, which includes both 3D and SACD, although you said you don't need a "universal" player.


I just bought 2 BD's, San Andreas and Mad Max, and they both had UHD and BD disc with Atmos on both. Those are both new recordings than Enders Game.


----------



## Selden Ball

leedesert said:


> I just bought 2 BD's, San Andreas and Mad Max, and they both had UHD and BD disc with Atmos on both. Those are both new recordings than Enders Game.


They're just shipping the same BDs as were originally released. The BDs of both San Andreas and Mad Max have always had Atmos, unlike Ender's Game.


----------



## mdavej

jlb2782 said:


> My problem is, I hate buying dated technology.


More risky to buy 1st gen UHD than 10th gen BD, IMO. I would pick up a very basic used BD player for $30, and get UHD after you buy a TV, AVR and speakers to go with it.


----------



## Selden Ball

jlb2782 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I will say that I have a $200 gift certificate that I could use to cut the price of the Samsung UHD player in half. Would this work ok on my 1080 tv??


 Yes.


> Still, it seems like a lot to dump into a player. My problem is, I hate buying dated technology. Even tho everything is essentially dated. What would you do specifically, if you were me??


I'm in much the same situation, although I don't have the gift certificate, and already have a Sony BDP-S6500 player. All of my current equipment is still 1080p, I held the UHD of Ender's Game in my hand for a while yesterday evening, but finally decided not to get it. I'm going to try to wait until the Sony or Philips UHD players become available, probably in the fall. By that time there should be a much larger selection of UHD titles available, too, and at discounted prices.


----------



## jlb2782

Selden Ball said:


> Yes.
> 
> I'm in much the same situation, although I don't have the gift certificate, and already have a Sony BDP-S6500 player. All of my current equipment is still 1080p, I held the UHD of Ender's Game in my hand for a while yesterday evening, but finally decided not to get it. I'm going to try to wait until the Sony or Philips UHD players become available, probably in the fall. By that time there should be a much larger selection of UHD titles available, too, and at discounted prices.


Yea, i think for now, I'll just grab a sony or samsung bd player. Seems crazy to dump $400 into a 1st gen player, and not upgrade the tv for another few years. Thanks for the help gents, and saving me some scratch too!!  This place has been great.


----------



## david8613

Is sacd and dvda still being made today or is it gone like the dinosaurs? Im looking for a player either a denon or oppo, but i wanna listen to high rez music, but if its not worth getting a universal player, i will just get a cheap sony.


----------



## wmcclain

david8613 said:


> Is sacd and dvda still being made today or is it gone like the dinosaurs? Im looking for a player either a denon or oppo, but i wanna listen to high rez music, but if its not worth getting a universal player, i will just get a cheap sony.


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/112-surround-music-formats/

-Bill


----------



## BillP

david8613 said:


> Is sacd and dvda still being made today or is it gone like the dinosaurs? Im looking for a player either a denon or oppo, but i wanna listen to high rez music, but if its not worth getting a universal player, i will just get a cheap sony.


They keep coming out with new SACD and BluRay audio disc releases.


----------



## david8613

So what which model sacd, blue ray player is decent that wont break the bank. I was looking at denon or oppo but maybe i should just get something a more affordable.


----------



## mdavej

david8613 said:


> So what which model sacd, blue ray player is decent that wont break the bank. I was looking at denon or oppo but maybe i should just get something a more affordable.


The Sony 6500 is just over $100 and does SACD, as did the older 6200.


----------



## hernanu

david8613 said:


> So what which model sacd, blue ray player is decent that wont break the bank. I was looking at denon or oppo but maybe i should just get something a more affordable.


If you're using HDMI for your connections, one of the Sony players that still supports SACD should do it.

If you want to decode it at your receiver, make sure your receiver can handle DSD for conversion to PCM or to play direct to analog if available. 

Otherwise the player will have to decode to PCM. The problem is that some of the later non-universal players may not decode to multi channel LPCM if you have a multichannel SACD (5.1, for example), but downmix to 2 channel. 

So you won't get the surround recording, but a downmixed version or have to select the 2 channel version if that's available on the disk. One of the older Sonys may support SACD more fully. 

Otherwise you may need to step up to a universal player like an Oppo (my personal choice, I have two).

For bluray music or concerts, any player should be fine, since they use the lossless formats that movies use.


----------



## david8613

I have a denon avr s910w, no analog so its gonna be straight hdmi
So what the best bang for your buck besides the oppo.


----------



## Selden Ball

david8613 said:


> I have a denon avr s910w, no analog so its gonna be straight hdmi
> So what the best bang for your buck besides the oppo.


You've already been answered:



mdavej said:


> The Sony 6500 is just over $100 and does SACD, as did the older 6200.


(athough the 6500 usually sells for less than $100)


----------



## leedesert

So if I play a SACD CD in my Sony SBD 3500 player, if I have it set to bit stream will it pass the SACD audio to my AVR so it can do the decoding. My AVR has SACD decoding.


----------



## mdavej

leedesert said:


> So if I play a SACD CD in my Sony SBD 3500 player, if I have it set to bit stream will it pass the SACD audio to my AVR so it can do the decoding. My AVR has SACD decoding.


No. The 3500 won't play them at all, according to the published specs.


----------



## Selden Ball

leedesert said:


> So if I play a SACD CD in my Sony SBD 3500 player, if I have it set to bit stream will it pass the SACD audio to my AVR so it can do the decoding. My AVR has SACD decoding.


You need to get (at least) a BDP-S6500 in order to have SACD support. 

I write "at least" because there are "universal" disc players available from several companies (Oppo, Denon, Marantz, etc) which play SACDs, but they all have an MSRP of $500 or more.


----------



## zigzag666

Selden Ball said:


> You need to get (at least) a BDP-S6500 in order to have SACD support.
> 
> I write "at least" because there are "universal" disc players available from several companies (Oppo, Denon, Marantz, etc) which play SACDs, but they all have an MSRP of $500 or more.


Walmart in SW Florida was clearing out the Sony 5500. $50 if they have any left! I'm very happy with this player which I purchased strictly for BR (HD and 3D audio) and Netflix purposes. Unit is pretty fast, quiet and has worked without issue. Yes it looks cheap.... at $50 it is cheap. Nevertheless, I think this was the best bang for the buck $50 I have ever spent on A/V equipment.

I will wait until the fall or later for 2nd gen UHD before even considering one. As I have a JVC projector (which is 1080p), I'm in no rush anyway.


----------



## mdavej

That's a great price. Thanks for the heads up. But the 5500 doesn't do SACD,


----------



## Osamede

*Finding a quiet blu ray or DVD player as audio transport?*

I have a large CD collection and am looking for a disc player to use mainly as a transport playing HDMI out (or at worst Coaxial-out) into a reciever that I have there. It is possibly I might later move into my 2-channel setup in the living room in the long term, in which case good quality RCA-out would be nice as well. But mainly if I can get a whisper-quiet transport with digital out, that would be job accomplished - the RCA would be gravy on top.

From what I can see, dedicated CD players are luxury items these days and DVD players nearly extinct.

Does anyone have any recommendations for a current model Blu Ray player a) that is physically as quiet a possible and b) has a display for track number and playing time c) isnt luxury priced?

If this is futile am willing to settle for recommendations for any older DVD players that I should look out for on the used market.

Thanks!


----------



## wmcclain

Osamede said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for a current model Blu Ray player a) that is physically as quiet a possible and b) has a display for track number and playing time c) isnt luxury priced?


What's your price ceiling?

-Bill


----------



## Osamede

wmcclain said:


> What's your price ceiling?
> 
> -Bill


Am not in the US, so pricing is not going to make any sense. 

This would probably be a simple enough question if I wanted to throw money at this - buy an Oppo. But this is for the third disc spinner in the house and will be used for audio transport only. So, noot Oppo pricing, is maybe one way to put it. I have the DV-980H in one of my rooms, but these days they dont make anything that simple or affordable.


----------



## Selden Ball

Osamede said:


> I have a large CD collection and am looking for a disc player to use mainly as a transport playing HDMI out (or at worst Coaxial-out) into a reciever that I have there. It is possibly I might later move into my 2-channel setup in the living room in the long term, in which case good quality RCA-out would be nice as well. But mainly if I can get a whisper-quiet transport with digital out, that would be job accomplished - the RCA would be gravy on top.
> 
> From what I can see, dedicated CD players are luxury items these days and DVD players nearly extinct.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for a current model Blu Ray player a) that is physically as quiet a possible and b) has a display for track number and playing time c) isnt luxury priced?
> 
> If this is futile am willing to settle for recommendations for any older DVD players that I should look out for on the used market.
> 
> Thanks!


Unfortunately, your quality requirements are not going to be met a-priori by modern, low-cost disc players. They all use minimum cost drives, so their mechanical noise is unpredictable. You might have to try several players, even of the same model and manufacturer, before you'll find one that's "whisper quiet". Non-critical features, like front-panel displays, have been eliminated in order to minimize their production costs.

You might want to consider a refurbished higher-end disc player. Older players from companies other than Oppo (e.g. Denon and Marantz) tend not to hold their value as well although they're usually just as good.


----------



## rckrzy1

I'm thinking on the UHD player. I don't care for the curved player offered up right now. I have the 4K UHD TV and atmos reciever but will probably wait for the 2nd gen player or when they start renting UHD movies. I'm not a fan of buying movies, I don't watch movies over and over again.

SO maybe later this year they will start renting with more movies out and competition on the UHD players.


----------



## Selden Ball

rckrzy1 said:


> I'm thinking on the UHD player. I don't care for the curved player offered up right now. I have the 4K UHD TV and atmos reciever but will probably wait for the 2nd gen player or when they start renting UHD movies. I'm not a fan of buying movies, I don't watch movies over and over again.
> 
> SO maybe later this year they will start renting with more movies out and competition on the UHD players.


UHD 4K BDs are already available to rent, just not from Netflix or Redbox.
http://www.store-3d-blurayrental.com/

Many titles have been available for streaming or downloading for some time.

See http://www.avsforum.com/forum/166-l...ailable-4k-hdr-titles-will-updated-often.html


----------



## rckrzy1

Selden Ball said:


> UHD 4K BDs are already available to rent, just not from Netflix or Redbox.
> http://www.store-3d-blurayrental.com/
> 
> Many titles have been available for streaming or downloading for some time.
> 
> See http://www.avsforum.com/forum/166-l...ailable-4k-hdr-titles-will-updated-often.html


I use a local movie rental store , best prices and selection, but not sure if this small of place is going to get into the 4K rental or not.


----------



## Osamede

Selden Ball said:


> You might want to consider a refurbished higher-end disc player. Older players from companies other than Oppo (e.g. Denon and Marantz) tend not to hold their value as well although they're usually just as good.


Am a bit wary, since these days a lot of product line "differentiation" is almost purely firmware features and cosmetic externals.

What would be the specific high end ones to look out for that would have a well-built and quite drive inside? For example, Pioneer BDP-LX55 I am looking at a used one, but then checking a review I see in Google translate:
http://www.audiovideohd.fr/tests/316-pioneer-bdp-lx55-1.html
"..We went immediately realize that the building is more entry / mid-range, and this is confirmed when you open the deck, and components reduced to the bare minimum with a rather light platinum, food is a bit limited and pretty basic optical drive. The chassis is also somewhat sensitive to vibrations, the optical drive is also a slight vibration noise when running. Too bad, because the platinum does not include any fan and have been very quiet."


----------



## Selden Ball

Osamede said:


> Am a bit wary, since these days a lot of product line "differentiation" is almost purely firmware features and cosmetic externals.
> 
> What would be the specific high end ones to look out for that would have a well-built and quite drive inside? For example, Pioneer BDP-LX55 I am looking at a used one, but then checking a review I see in Google translate:
> http://www.audiovideohd.fr/tests/316-pioneer-bdp-lx55-1.html
> "..We went immediately realize that the building is more entry / mid-range, and this is confirmed when you open the deck, and components reduced to the bare minimum with a rather light platinum, food is a bit limited and pretty basic optical drive. The chassis is also somewhat sensitive to vibrations, the optical drive is also a slight vibration noise when running. Too bad, because the platinum does not include any fan and have been very quiet."


I have no personal experience with them, but the Marantz UD5007 seems to have a following. See http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...-marantz-ud5007-3d-universal-disc-player.html


----------



## reddy2007

*Choice of BD Player*

Hey techies!!

I am planning to buy an budget friendly BD player, can you suggest me a player out of the present market. 

I really dont need a hi-fi player, i just use it for watching movies..

I am not gaming person too..


----------



## david8613

I picked up a Sony bdp 7200, very nice picture, very fast, lots of streaming apps. I am curious is the denon and OPPO models as fast? Do they have as many streaming apps as the Sony 7200? Is the picture quality equivalent? What am I missing exactly besides build quality?


----------



## ROMEO 1

You have a whole gambit of choices from impressive name brands;
Samsung - BD-J5100/ZA - Streaming Blu-ray Player - Black 54.99 at Best Buy
*Sony - BDPS1500 Streaming Blu-ray Player - Black 59.99 at BB*

*Panasonic - Streaming Wi-Fi Built-In Blu-ray Player - Black 59.99 at BB*

For starts.


----------



## Jim1348

*Help Me Pick A Blu-Ray Players*

I am looking for a Blu-ray players. Primarily it will be for streaming things like Netflix, but I do also want the ability to play a DVD or blu ray disc. Do all have BOTH wifi and ether net capability? I would prefer both, if possible. Also, do some carry many more streaming service apps than other or are they all about the same? I have seen that some have built in web browsers, too. Are all of those created equally or do some work better on the web than others? Also, do most have HDMI, component, and composite connectivity or have some (most) gone to just HDMI? 

I guess to put it another way, I want it to get as many streaming services as a Roku, with built in BD/DVD capability.

Also, do any of them offer the ability to use your cell phone as a remote control?

This is what CNET says. http://www.cnet.com/topics/blu-ray-players/best-blu-ray-players/


----------



## mdavej

Jim1348 said:


> I am looking for a Blu-ray players. Primarily it will be for streaming things like Netflix, but I do also want the ability to play a DVD or blu ray disc. Do all have BOTH wifi and ether net capability? I would prefer both, if possible. Also, do some carry many more streaming service apps than other or are they all about the same? I have seen that some have built in web browsers, too. Are all of those created equally or do some work better on the web than others? Also, do most have HDMI, component, and composite connectivity or have some (most) gone to just HDMI?
> 
> I guess to put it another way, I want it to get as many streaming services as a Roku, with built in BD/DVD capability.
> 
> Also, do any of them offer the ability to use your cell phone as a remote control?
> 
> This is what CNET says. http://www.cnet.com/topics/blu-ray-players/best-blu-ray-players/


Low end models are wifi only these days. Mid and up have both. All play BD and DVD. 

Streaming services vary greatly. Some have a few, others have hundreds. None have the thousands that Roku has, especially apps like HBO Go. So that's not going to happen.

Only very high end players still have component. Most others are HDMI only.

Most can use a cell phone as a remote.

The built in web browsers are completely useless on all players. Use something else for that.

While the Sony is a good player, as CNET says, I think the PS3 is a terrible player (no remote, slow, noisy, power hog).

I highly recommend you keep your Roku and get a bluray player for discs.

I think I recognize you from the Tivo forums. If you have a Tivo, it already has better streaming apps than any bluray player (Netfilx in 24p, etc.), but only a few of them.

Good luck.


----------



## cinwhite

*Use Bluetooth headphones with BluRay players?*

I have a nice pair of Bluetooth headphones which I thoroughly enjoy watching my AppleTV 4 with. I can't watch blurays on my PS3 with them so I was thinking of getting a new player. Anyone have any info on which BluRay players connect to headphones via bluetooth? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Antonsen

Hi! Need some advice in buying a new Blu-ray player. I have ripped all of my movies in mkv (and a couple in bd.iso).

What i absolutely need in the player:

- play all blu-ray movies in full HD, 3D and with all HD sound formats flawlessly
- stream mkv movies from my nas via wired network and bitstream HD sound
- good picture quality

what also would be nice, but not a deal breaker:

- play iso files
- play said
- subtitle shift

Any advices?

I have been looking at Oppo 103 and the Denon DBT-3313UD. Also looked at the new Samsung UBD-K8500, however I believe I get more for my money when buying one of the other players. Other players I should look into? Cheaper would be nice


----------



## jcb193

*PS4/Xbox versus standalone Blu Ray*

So I need a Blu ray player for a new home theater (120" + Epson 5030ub + definitive technology 6.1)

Instead of spending $200-300 on a Blu Ray player, I was wondering if I could use an Xbox or ps4 as a player and if that's satisfactory. I'm not a big gamer, but this seems like a good 2:1 unless there is a major downgrade in picture quality or speed. Any thoughts? And preferred players? Trying to stay under $300.


----------



## mdavej

$70 will buy a fine bluray player. Biggest problem with game consoles is no remote, making them very awkward or expensive to control. Not to mention the heat, noise and power use. No reason for a non-gamer to get a game console just for bluray.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/201396160659


----------



## ToonMasterTim

Years ago when the players were upwards of $200 I bought a PS3 for the multi-functionality knowing it would be easier to sell, too, than a used Blu-ray player. I still have that 2009 PS3 and find it is my favorite player. I control it with the TV remote using HDMI-CEC, which works well except for some of the apps; Netflix works, but YouTube and Hulu require the PS3 controller.

That said, a PS4 or Xbox is overkill for Blu-ray playback these days, with players starting as low as $50 or so. Personally, I still prefer the PS3 for the nice UI, up-to-date modern apps, and features. You can consider the PS3 with the 12 GB of flash storage if all you want to do is play movies on it. Then add a 2.5" HDD for more storage if you want to download movies or games from the PS Store. Or, go with a used unit from Craigslist or a pawn shop, which always seem to have some in stock. The newer Super Slim PS3 is criticized for it's top-loading disc tray, but it is nice being able to swap discs without having to turn the power on to the unit.

If you want a standalone, I like the Samsung players for their responsive and clean UI. I tried the new Sony's last year and hated it. So I returned it. Panasonic's UI needs serious help, but it is simple enough to understand. LG seems to have a decent UI as well. All of the players are ugly, and cheap plastic, with HDMI only in many cases. Some still offer Toslink as well for audio. Some are wireless-only, others offer ethernet and wireless. The more you pay, the more useless features you seem to get, unless you get a player at the high end that has a dual-core processor, but you might as well get a cheap player and spend the extra cash on a Roku, Chromecast, or Fire Stick, IMO.


----------



## madaudio

Antonsen said:


> Hi! Need some advice in buying a new Blu-ray player. I have ripped all of my movies in mkv (and a couple in bd.iso).
> 
> What i absolutely need in the player:
> 
> -
> - play iso files
> 
> Any advices?
> 
> I have been looking at Oppo 103 and the Denon DBT-3313UD. Also looked at the new Samsung UBD-K8500, however I believe I get more for my money when buying one of the other players. Other players I should look into? Cheaper would be nice


Good thing you included "play iso files" as not a deal-breaker. I believe (this is certainly true for Oppo) that the dvd/blu-ray industry has been pretty successful in getting blu-ray manufacturers to remove the ability to play iso files.

You would just about have to go to a PC for that feature now.


----------



## Kevski

Osamede said:


> I have a large CD collection and am looking for a disc player to use mainly as a transport playing HDMI out (or at worst Coaxial-out) into a reciever that I have there. It is possibly I might later move into my 2-channel setup in the living room in the long term, in which case good quality RCA-out would be nice as well. But mainly if I can get a whisper-quiet transport with digital out, that would be job accomplished - the RCA would be gravy on top.
> 
> From what I can see, dedicated CD players are luxury items these days and DVD players nearly extinct.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for a current model Blu Ray player a) that is physically as quiet a possible and b) has a display for track number and playing time c) isnt luxury priced?
> 
> If this is futile am willing to settle for recommendations for any older DVD players that I should look out for on the used market.
> 
> Thanks!


What is your definition of luxury priced? That's different for everyone. In another post your wrote about the Pioneer BDP-LX55. I bought the the Pioneer BDP-170 for my parents for last Christmas. It is only used for blu-rays because CD's are listened on another Hifi set (Technics SA-EH760), I haven't tested the quality of the RCA out (while I doubt if I'm critical enough to here much of a difference). While the price was around €150, it has a better build quality than the cheaper models and has a standard receiver size. It has HDMI out and RCA out. If it matters to you it supports SACD and it supports converting Dolby Digital (TrueHD) and DTS(-HD MA) to multichannel PCM. I did a really short test with the Pioneer BDP-170. It has a LCD display for displaying track time, but it doesn't display track number. It´s not whisper quiet if I compare it to older CD players, even cheap ones from the 90's while they were mainstream, but well those are indeed luxury items now. When loading a CD, skipping songs you'll here sound from the CD. The fan doesn't make a disturbing noise in my opinion. But while listening to music it might not be disturbing.


----------



## pizzadave80

*4k Upscale Blu ray players worth it?*

Hello all, new to the forum. I currently have a Sony XBR65-850C. The tv has been great, and couldn't be happier. Until UHD blu ray becomes more main stream and affordable, I am looking into getting an upscaling 4k blu ray player such as the sony 8500. Are these worth it or does the tv alone do a good enough job of upscaling. Would I even notice a difference?


----------



## teachsac

pizzadave80 said:


> Hello all, new to the forum. I currently have a Sony XBR65-850C. The tv has been great, and couldn't be happier. Until UHD blu ray becomes more main stream and affordable, I am looking into getting an upscaling 4k blu ray player such as the sony 8500. Are these worth it or does the tv alone do a good enough job of upscaling. Would I even notice a difference?


Doubtful you would notice any difference, especially when the BD player and TV are of the same brand. Sony is known for being one of the best upscalers out there. You could probably stay with your current player until you are ready to upgrade.

S~


----------



## popyang45

*Is there a BR player working with WRGB colors?*

i have oled 9300

my 103d and my PC does not work best with OLED
thay have RGB and YCBCR but this is not Solid for OLED

there are distortions in OLED that no in Samsung tv 

AMD told me that maybe solve the problem in the next generation of video cards


----------



## Antonsen

madaudio said:


> Good thing you included "play iso files" as not a deal-breaker. I believe (this is certainly true for Oppo) that the dvd/blu-ray industry has been pretty successful in getting blu-ray manufacturers to remove the ability to play iso files.
> 
> You would just about have to go to a PC for that feature now.


yes. 

I actually bought an yamaha 1040BD but it works only with 50% of my mkvs,,, guess I have to send it back and get a oppo...


----------



## n8nagel

jcb193 said:


> So I need a Blu ray player for a new home theater (120" + Epson 5030ub + definitive technology 6.1)
> 
> Instead of spending $200-300 on a Blu Ray player, I was wondering if I could use an Xbox or ps4 as a player and if that's satisfactory. I'm not a big gamer, but this seems like a good 2:1 unless there is a major downgrade in picture quality or speed. Any thoughts? And preferred players? Trying to stay under $300.


My understanding is that unlike the PS3, the PS4 has support only for DVD and Blu-Ray playback, and has dropped support for CD, SACD, and streaming from DLNA server (and never had DVD-A support to begin with.)

Additionally, and this may not be relevant to your situation, I am not running an AVR in the bedroom but am running an old two channel system with video capabilities as an add on - I'm primarily a music fan so being able to play CDs and stream music from my media server are two really, really important capabilities that I want out of a magical do everything box. I've thought about building a Rsapberry Pi but a) it'd be yet another device to figure out how to hook up and switch and b) I have limited free time these days to play with such things. So I am currently using an older Sony BDP found at a thrift store (which has 2 channel RCA outputs as well as the HDMI out which I am converting to DVI and running to a 1080p computer monitor) which is satisfactory overall *except* that unit does not support FLAC files, of which I have many. So, since Sony (and it appears pretty much everyone else) dropped analog outs prior to introducing FLAC support, I'm saving for an Oppo...


----------



## Alarsen77

*Blu-Ray Player Questions*

Hi guys, So I have had a Panasonic DMP-BDT225 blu-ray player for a few years now. It has worked fine with my Panasonic S60 plasma. However since moving in with my girlfriend it has been moved up to the bedroom with the TV and is being used as a blu-ray player/streaming player up there. Lately though it has started acting up and freezing on me so I think it is time to finally replace it. Since streaming netflix is something we do with it daily a good streaming setup is a must. My girlfriend is a big samsung fan so she is leaning that direction. I have been doing some reading and it seems the Sony BDP-S6500 has been getting great reviews as well. I am also looking at the samsung BD-J6300. I haven't been keeping up much on the newest tech. I don't need all the 4k stuff yet but am planning on getting a 4k tv at some point but then will most likely get a true UHD blu-ray player at that point. So my question is as far as reliability, picture quality, and streaming capabilities which blu-ray player do you guys recommend. I have listed those two options but am open to other suggestions as well. Trying to keep the budget at that $100 or so price point.


----------



## popyang45

*Which Blu-ray player - more suitable for OLED ?*

i have oled 9300 + video card r380 amd +oppo 103d

OLED works in WRGB ( this is not RGB or YCBCR 
difficult problem in UPSCALE )
RGB or YCBCR to WRGB look bad ( in UPSCALE )
Web pages looks bad

do we have Blu-ray player that work with oled / with WRGB ?


----------



## hernanu

popyang45 said:


> i have oled 9300 + video card r380 amd +oppo 103d
> 
> OLED works in WRGB ( this is not RGB or YCBCR
> difficult problem in UPSCALE )
> RGB or YCBCR to WRGB look bad ( in UPSCALE )
> Web pages looks bad
> 
> do we have Blu-ray player that work with oled / with WRGB ?


W-OLED is simply a different way to stack the OLED cells to more reliably deliver the screens as opposed to clustering them side by side. It's a physical method to manufacture the screen itself. So I don't think it's a new type of color mapping like RGB is. 

It shouldn't affect the way a bluray player connects to a display or the color mapping technology used. 

So I would think that any player would do, so long as it upscales correctly. If you have the Oppo, then you have the best upscaling available, except maybe what the panel itself can do. 

It may be that you need to work to get the panel synchronized correctly with the player.


----------



## ToonMasterTim

Alarsen77 said:


> My girlfriend is a big samsung fan so she is leaning that direction. I have been doing some reading and it seems the Sony BDP-S6500 has been getting great reviews as well. I am also looking at the samsung BD-J6300. I haven't been keeping up much on the newest tech. I don't need all the 4k stuff yet but am planning on getting a 4k tv at some point but then will most likely get a true UHD blu-ray player at that point. So my question is as far as reliability, picture quality, and streaming capabilities which blu-ray player do you guys recommend. I have listed those two options but am open to other suggestions as well. Trying to keep the budget at that $100 or so price point.


The members favor Sony over Samsung, but I own a 2013 Samsung that I like. The J6300 is the replacement for the H6500, if I recall, which had a dual-core processor, which made the older model very responsive. I presume the J6300, being a newer unit, has a dual-core processor, as well. The Sony S6500 also has a dual-core processor. Both should be very responsive.

I don't think you'll see much difference, if any, in terms of picture quality. It really will come down to the experience and features. Personally, I like the Samsung UI more. Check out some reviews or YouTube videos to get a sense of the differences.


----------



## 3rli

*Best Blue ray player for Yamaha 779 AVR*

Hello All,

Please suggest/Advice best Blue ray player for AVR.

point to consider before buying blue ray player.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## grimzkunk

*Advice - Best bluray player for Sony HW40ES*

My old Sony bluray player has started having difficulties reading some disc and i'm planning on buying a new one.
I don't care about 4k since i'm on a Sony HW40ES projector for some years.
My AV receiver is Sony STR-DH800.

What would you recommand for my setup?


----------



## rdefino

*Looking for a nice Blue ray player ..focus on video output*

So I'm looking for a nice bluray player to hold me over for year till the new oppo's that might come out. I don't need anything streaming apps on it, or 4k output, I'm still running a 1080 projector. I have a Integra receiver that will handle the decoding, so I'm more focus on the video out. Looking to spend no more than $200.

Any thoughts on what would fit this?

thanks for any info


----------



## teachsac

When playing Blu-rays, playback is virtually identical between players. The two moist recommended brands are Sony and Panasonic. I have both brands and have been satisfied with both.


----------



## tamon77

*Need player to stream MKV/MP4 ACS/DTS*



madaudio said:


> Good thing you included "play iso files" as not a deal-breaker. I believe (this is certainly true for Oppo) that the dvd/blu-ray industry has been pretty successful in getting blu-ray manufacturers to remove the ability to play iso files.
> 
> You would just about have to go to a PC for that feature now.


I'm looking for a player that will stream MKV's/MP4's that are AC3/DTS and play BDs. Budget is $150. Just did a quick a search on amazon and found the Samsung BD-J6300. Will this do the trick?


----------



## abdrury

*Lower end players with Remote Control ports?*

All I see are higher end players that have the 3.5mm jacks for remote control. Any "normal" priced players we know of have this feature?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rkkoeb1

*Want to update my Pansonic DMP-BD35*

I want to upgrade from my existing DMP-BD35 player in my home theater. As this has been a great player for many years I think it is time to upgrade. Pic quality and sound quality is very important to me. 3D is not something I really care about. Wireless would be great so I could stream movies. Looking for what people recommend for my upgrade.


----------



## rkkoeb1

*Help me pick between these Blu Ray Players*

I am looking at the following Blu Ray DVD players and would like suggestions on which one would be better. I am looking for a new one to replace my Panasonic DMP-BD35. This new player will be used in my dedicate Home Theater room with my Panasonic PT AE3000U projector.



Panasonic BDT 460
Sony BDP-S6500
Sony BDP-S7200
Samsung BD-J6500
Samsung BD-J7500


----------



## CCsoftball7

rkkoeb1 said:


> I am looking at the following Blu Ray DVD players and would like suggestions on which one would be better. I am looking for a new one to replace my Panasonic DMP-BD35. This new player will be used in my dedicate Home Theater room with my Panasonic PT AE3000U projector.
> 
> 
> 
> Panasonic BDT 460
> Sony BDP-S6500
> Sony BDP-S7200
> Samsung BD-J6500
> Samsung BD-J7500


Why not wait on the Panasonic UHD player? You can future proof possibly.


----------



## jevans64

CCsoftball7 said:


> Why not wait on the Panasonic UHD player? You can future proof possibly.


Probably for the same reason a $500 Oppo player isn't on that list. OP probably wants to keep it under $200. If I didn't already have TWO Oppo players, I'd probably go with the best 4K upscaling player they offer under $200.


----------



## rkkoeb1

yes that is correct I really don't want to spend $500. If I had that budget I would for sure look at the Oppo


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Performance, price and not a ton invested for when you upgrade to UHD, the Sony 6500.


----------



## ES_Revenge

jevans64 said:


> Probably for the same reason a $500 Oppo player isn't on that list. OP probably wants to keep it under $200. If I didn't already have TWO Oppo players, I'd probably go with the best 4K upscaling player they offer under $200.


I don't understand why an upscaling player is needed at all. First off, OP's projector looks like it's 1080p. So, neither an upscaling player or an actual UHD BD player would do anything for them. Secondly if they were just playing back standard BDs and even had a 4K display/projector, there's no convincing evidence out there that sub-$200 4K "upscaling" players do anything better than the TV/projector's built-in upscaling which they must have in order to display the image anyway. 


In fact, seems like the OP's projector is not even 3D. So really, a $50 BD player would likely perform just as well as any other player.


----------



## rkkoeb1

Yes that is correct my projector is only a 1080P. I basically want a good quality video and audio DVD player to replace my current unit. No of the ones that I listed are more than $200 so I would be fine with any of them. I just want to know what the forum members think would be the best of the ones I listed. I am leaning towards the Sony 6500


----------



## Chise

Just pickup the new Samsung 8500 4k player over the weekend, Bestbuy are getting more in my area the demand is so high, I got one off the shelve.


----------



## rkkoeb1

I looked at the Samsung 8500 but it is more than I need.


----------



## tin25

I need help . I can not decide which of these:

Pioneer BDP-LX55
Pioneer BDP-180
Sony s7200

It will use the same for movies and music. I need a device that has a good image for the video and sound for music.


----------



## Patriot666

Had to return my new Sony 6500. Within a couple weeks it already froze up and I had to unplug it then plug it back in to get it to work. My S590 does the same thing sometimes. My Oppo 103 was kind of glitchy, but it definitely worked better than the Sony's. So far my most reliable player (8 years now) has been my Fat PS3, which I'm using until I get either a PS4K or UHD player.


----------



## tin25

Does anyone know the answer to my question, which of these is best

Pioneer BDP-LX55
Pioneer BDP-180
Sony s-7200


----------



## rdefino

Any Blu-rays players that don't have audio dropouts on atmos tracks?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Toxic teletubby

rdefino said:


> Any Blu-rays players that don't have audio dropouts on atmos tracks?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Been using my k8500 for well over a month with zero audio drops. Two HDMI outs, one for video and one for audio. Love this machine.


----------



## Selden Ball

tin25 said:


> Does anyone know the answer to my question, which of these is best
> 
> Pioneer BDP-LX55
> Pioneer BDP-180
> Sony s-7200


Audio and video quality are comparable. Sony has better streaming apps and file compatibility.


----------



## tin25

I hope that I will not go wrong if I buy Pioneer BDP-180 instead of Sony s7200.


----------



## bc022372

Hey Guys...long time since I posted on here. Need some advice with buying a blu-ray player.

I'm looking to get a 3D blu-ray player with a great picture that's less than $100. I don't care about 4K upscaling as I have an LG 1080p OLED TV. I don't care about streaming or anything smart since I already have a Roku 3. I have been considering a Sony BDP-S5500. However, since all I really care about is picture quality, I'm wondering if there's 2 or 3 year old blu ray player that has a better picture than the Sony BDP-S5500 that people maybe getting rid of now to get 4K upscaling and/or streaming. 

In other words, maybe there's a used blu ray player that was $200-$300 2-3 years ago but has come down in price (


----------



## mdavej

Bluray picture quality has not changed since the introduction of the format. As long as you don't have major problems with your HDMI cable, every single bit on the disc will be rendered perfectly on a TV just as it always has. The only case where there would be a noticeable picture difference is with DVD upscaling.

If you're looking to save some money, going back one model year is enough to snag a good player for around $30. Going further back only gets you some analog outputs, slower disc loading, and less compatibility with the latest titles.


----------



## bc022372

mdavej said:


> Bluray picture quality has not changed since the introduction of the format. As long as you don't have major problems with your HDMI cable, every single bit on the disc will be rendered perfectly on a TV just as it always has. The only case where there would be a noticeable picture difference is with DVD upscaling.
> 
> If you're looking to save some money, going back one model year is enough to snag a good player for around $30. Going further back only gets you some analog outputs, slower disc loading, and less compatibility with the latest titles.


But I thought the video processor on a blu-ray player was a major factor in the picture quality? Isn't this why those $300+ blu-ray players cost so much?


----------



## mdavej

bc022372 said:


> But I thought the video processor on a blu-ray player was a major factor in the picture quality? Isn't this why those $300+ blu-ray players cost so much?


No it isn't. High end players cost more due to build and parts quality, support and additional features (better DVD upscaling, pulldown, multiple inputs/outputs, analog outputs, 4k, 3D, multi-region, etc.). Even the expensive Darbee processing on the high end Oppo has essentially no effect on BD, only on DVD and lower resolution sources. A few have some gimmicky audio/video processing features, but the overall quality improvement for BD is generally non-existent.

A bluray player is fundamentally no different than a CD player as far as reading bits off a disc and sending them to a rendering device. As sends every bit that's on the disc, every one will have an identical results. Faster processing only means the code used for the UI runs/loads faster. The picture is the same regardless.


----------



## Selden Ball

bc022372 said:


> But I thought the video processor on a blu-ray player was a major factor in the picture quality? Isn't this why those $300+ blu-ray players cost so much?





mdavej said:


> No it isn't. High end players cost more due to build and parts quality, support and additional features (better DVD upscaling, pulldown, multiple inputs/outputs, analog outputs, 4k, 3D, multi-region, etc.). Even the expensive Darbee processing on the high end Oppo has essentially no effect on BD, only on DVD and lower resolution sources. A few have some gimmicky audio/video processing features, but the overall quality improvement for BD is generally non-existent.
> 
> A bluray player is fundamentally no different than a CD player as far as reading bits off a disc and sending them to a rendering device. As sends every bit that's on the disc, every one will have an identical results. Faster processing only means the code used for the UI runs/loads faster. The picture is the same regardless.


A quibble:

Most BD players provide an option to output the video using three different color encoding schemes: YCbCr 4:2:2 (the default), YCbCr 4:4:4 or RGB. The latter two use a higher bandwidth on the HDMI cable, so might cause problems if you have marginal HDMI cables. Transmitting color using at least YCbCr 4:2:2 is an HDMI requirement, but the color portion of the on-disc MPEG video signal is encoded using YCbCr 4:2:0, so all players have to mess with the signal somewhat.  Early players sometimes did a poor job of upscaling the color. Also, some display devices provide better images when they receive a particular color encoding. Which one is best depends on the device.


----------



## wmcclain

mdavej said:


> Even the expensive Darbee processing on the high end Oppo has essentially no effect on BD, only on DVD and lower resolution sources.


Among Darbee fans (and that includes users of the Darblet which can be used with any HDMI source) the common wisdom is that the better the source, the better the Darbee effect. Blu-ray benefits more than DVD.

-Bill


----------



## bc022372

Ok...so let me ask this. My current blu ray player (Samsung bd-p1600) is 6 years old. Will I still not see an improvement of picture quality if I were to get the Sony BDP-S5500 or something else more recent?


----------



## mdavej

bc022372 said:


> Ok...so let me ask this. My current blu ray player (Samsung bd-p1600) is 6 years old. Will I still not see an improvement of picture quality if I were to get the Sony BDP-S5500 or something else more recent?


You will not see any picture quality improvement, assuming both players are configured the same.


----------



## efrant

Hi guys, I've searched, but I couldn't seem to find an answer to my question:

I'm in the market for a new Blu-Ray player, and I am choosing between the following: Sony BDP-S6500, Sony BDP-S6700, PS3 Slim, PS3 Super Slim.

Assume price is not a relevant factor (i.e., assume they are all the same price for me).

My question is: is there any disadvantage to using a PS3 rather than the S6500 or S6700 for use as a Blu-Ray player?


----------



## n8nagel

mdavej said:


> Bluray picture quality has not changed since the introduction of the format. As long as you don't have major problems with your HDMI cable, every single bit on the disc will be rendered perfectly on a TV just as it always has. The only case where there would be a noticeable picture difference is with DVD upscaling.
> 
> If you're looking to save some money, going back one model year is enough to snag a good player for around $30. Going further back only gets you some analog outputs, slower disc loading, and less compatibility with the latest titles.


And lack of support for FLAC, which is what made me finally suck it up and buy an Oppo... no other way I could see to stream FLAC from my DLNA server to analog output save for something like a Raspberry Pi.


----------



## mdavej

PS3 is big, slow, noisy, power hog and has no remote (except the game controller). Other than that, it's awesome.


----------



## ToonMasterTim

efrant said:


> My question is: is there any disadvantage to using a PS3 rather than the S6500 or S6700 for use as a Blu-Ray player?



The standard answer here is: a standalone player is cheaper, produces identical picture quality, and has the benefit of a remote, plus the standalone will play nicely with universal remotes without any hacks or extra hardware.

The PS3 is still a nice system, and I still use mine often, but it consumes more power, is not compatible with universal remotes since it doesn't not support IR or RF, and they are more expensive than standalone players.

So why choose a PS3? Well, for me, I still watch a fair number of DVDs and the PS3 retains your playback spot on several DVDs even after you have switched out the discs. I think it remembers up to five. The UI is nice 1080p and responsive on the PS3. Some standalone players have had low-quality UIs that are horribly slow. The PS3 supports 1.5x playback, which means you get audio in FF, which is nice for speeding through special features, slow dialogue, and other reasons. The apps on the PS3 continue to be the latest. On standalone players, what you get with the player is generally what you're stuck with. Sure, a Roku, FireTV, etc. is better, but if you get the PS3 you have it all in one. The PS3 supports HDMI-CEC as well, so I can control the PS3 via my TV's remote. Only the YouTube app requires me to grab the PS3 remote. Oh, and I cannot exit apps using my TV's remote.

The PS3 has been rock-solid for me since 2009. It plays every disc without issue. I can count maybe a couple of times it ever froze up. Check reviews for standalone players and it seems that lockups are common.

I like the PS3 Slim, but the Super Slim is much quieter. Get the 12 GB flash drive version at Walmart if you don't want to play games or download content to it. Or, do what I did and add an old notebook drive to it. You just have to purchase the drive enclosure since Sony skimped on that with the flash drive version; the flash storage is internal, so the drive bay is empty. There are YouTube videos and instructions online that guide you through it. But trust me, it's easy.


----------



## efrant

ToonMasterTim said:


> The standard answer here is: a standalone player is cheaper, produces identical picture quality, and has the benefit of a remote, plus the standalone will play nicely with universal remotes without any hacks or extra hardware.
> 
> The PS3 is still a nice system, and I still use mine often, but it consumes more power, is not compatible with universal remotes since it doesn't not support IR or RF, and they are more expensive than standalone players.
> 
> So why choose a PS3? Well, for me, I still watch a fair number of DVDs and the PS3 retains your playback spot on several DVDs even after you have switched out the discs. I think it remembers up to five. The UI is nice 1080p and responsive on the PS3. Some standalone players have had low-quality UIs that are horribly slow. The PS3 supports 1.5x playback, which means you get audio in FF, which is nice for speeding through special features, slow dialogue, and other reasons. The apps on the PS3 continue to be the latest. On standalone players, what you get with the player is generally what you're stuck with. Sure, a Roku, FireTV, etc. is better, but if you get the PS3 you have it all in one. The PS3 supports HDMI-CEC as well, so I can control the PS3 via my TV's remote. Only the YouTube app requires me to grab the PS3 remote. Oh, and I cannot exit apps using my TV's remote.
> 
> The PS3 has been rock-solid for me since 2009. It plays every disc without issue. I can count maybe a couple of times it ever froze up. Check reviews for standalone players and it seems that lockups are common.
> 
> I like the PS3 Slim, but the Super Slim is much quieter. Get the 12 GB flash drive version at Walmart if you don't want to play games or download content to it. Or, do what I did and add an old notebook drive to it. You just have to purchase the drive enclosure since Sony skimped on that with the flash drive version; the flash storage is internal, so the drive bay is empty. There are YouTube videos and instructions online that guide you through it. But trust me, it's easy.


Very thourough answer -- thank you very much.

I already have a PS3 and a PS4 (PS4 for my son, and PS3 for the TV in the basement) and I am happy with them. We never had a Blu-Ray player for the TV upstairs, so it was time to get one. The wife wanted to get a stand-alone, but the more I think about it, a PS3 seems to be the better choice. 

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Patriot666

efrant said:


> Hi guys, I've searched, but I couldn't seem to find an answer to my question:
> 
> I'm in the market for a new Blu-Ray player, and I am choosing between the following: Sony BDP-S6500, Sony BDP-S6700, PS3 Slim, PS3 Super Slim.
> 
> Assume price is not a relevant factor (i.e., assume they are all the same price for me).
> 
> My question is: is there any disadvantage to using a PS3 rather than the S6500 or S6700 for use as a Blu-Ray player?


1. The user interface is much better on the PS3 than Sony's stand alone player. The screen menu layout is different and the movement between icons is quicker and smoother (more fluid?) on the PS3. 
2. The music visualizer is sweet for CD's.
3. It's larger and noisier, but mine's in a rack so that doesn't matter to me at all.
4. I used to use the seperately purchased PS3 regular style remote, which is basically just the game controller in a different shape, but I use a Harmony One for everything now including the PS3.
5. I've been through four defective stand alone Sony players now and my PS3 is still going strong since 2008. They are just built much cheaper than PS3's (at least the fat model in my experience). I was surprised to see that due to the 6500 being many years newer than the fat PS3. 
6. I like that the PS3 shows you a preview picture of most movies on the outer menu along with the movie title. I can't recall if the 6500 did this or not.

There actually are benefits to using the PS3, but none that have to do with actual audio or video playback quality of blu rays. My 2 cents.


----------



## Rich86

efrant said:


> Hi guys, I've searched, but I couldn't seem to find an answer to my question:
> 
> I'm in the market for a new Blu-Ray player, and I am choosing between the following: Sony BDP-S6500, Sony BDP-S6700, PS3 Slim, PS3 Super Slim.
> 
> Assume price is not a relevant factor (i.e., assume they are all the same price for me).
> 
> My question is: is there any disadvantage to using a PS3 rather than the S6500 or S6700 for use as a Blu-Ray player?


If you have an interest in playing games in addition to watching movies - then by all means go for a game system (but maybe you should consider getting a current system like a XBox One or PS4 rather than the old model). Otherwise, look for a standalone blu-ray player with the features you value most. I suggest Panasonic or Sony brands. I have a number of standalone players from these manufacturers going back to 2008 and they all work perfectly.


----------



## sumik

*Any player can run bluray of USB ?*

Looking into getting Bluray Player cuz I sold my xbox.
I never really thought about it, I have 4 comps at home and 2 htpcs, but can a Bluray Player play bluray movies from usb ?
Or are the bluray formats strictly for ripping and playing from the disc itself ?
Was set on Sony BDP-S5500 btw.


----------



## JazzGuyy

Many players can but there are differences as to which file types they can play. Few, if any, current legal players can play .iso formatted files but some can play blu-ray content in other formats. Check the websites of particular player manufacturers to get their specs on supported formats or use the Help me choose a player thread here for help in finding the player that meets your needs. Some players will also play files from your computer directly via Wifi or wired connections. Again check specific specs.

BTW, the Oppo players seem to have the best range of supported file types on USB and SMB that I am familiar with but they are not cheap.


----------



## beardedcrow81

I'm looking for a simple DVD player (for some reason bluray doesn't look good, too stiff and jerky on my tv).

Here's my setup.
 Samsung 46" led. 46ud6000.
I'm assuming dvd player will be hdmi to the tv, or would it be better to my stereo?

I just want something simple (easy to use) and not a huge unit, I'd prefer to stack it on top of my DVR and under my stereo.
Budget will be 100-300.


----------



## teachsac

If you're looking for a DVD player and not a Blu-ray player, this is the wrong forum area.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/18-dvd-players-standard-def/

S~


----------



## madaudio

beardedcrow81 said:


> I'm looking for a simple DVD player (for some reason bluray doesn't look good, too stiff and jerky on my tv).
> 
> Here's my setup.


Boy, that tv balanced on that small speaker looks like an accident waiting to happen!!!


----------



## beardedcrow81

madaudio said:


> Boy, that tv balanced on that small speaker looks like an accident waiting to happen!!!


It's very sturdy, and it'll only be another day or two I promise!

Also, I figure I'll get a bluray since it'll play normal dvd?


----------



## Selden Ball

beardedcrow81 said:


> It's very sturdy, and it'll only be another day or two I promise!
> 
> Also, I figure I'll get a bluray since it'll play normal dvd?


Correct. 

Blu-ray players can play CD, DVD and Blu-ray discs. Sony's BDP-S6500 can also play SACDs, while "universal" players like those from Oppo can also play DVD-A discs and fully decode HDCD audio.


----------



## Jim Cutter

I'm looking at getting a 55" Sony 810C 4K tv for my den. Is is better to get a BR player that will scale to 4K or just let the tv do it? I've got a couple of Oppo BR players in other room but I'm just looking for a BR player around $100 or less since it will be in my den. Thanks.


----------



## Selden Ball

Jim Cutter said:


> I'm looking at getting a 55" Sony 810C 4K tv for my den. Is is better to get a BR player that will scale to 4K or just let the tv do it? I've got a couple of Oppo BR players in other room but I'm just looking for a BR player around $100 or less since it will be in my den. Thanks.


That depends on the relative quality of the scalers in the BDP and the TV. In general, though, the TV is the better choice. Getting a full 4K signal through many HDMI cables is, shall we say, a challenge.


----------



## Jim Cutter

Selden Ball said:


> That depends on the relative quality of the scalers in the BDP and the TV. In general, though, the TV is the better choice. Getting a full 4K signal through many HDMI cables is, shall we say, a challenge.


Thanks, I read that the scalers in the Sony are excellent for all sources so I'll just use a 1080P BR player.


----------



## Dragonfish

Can anybody recommend a Blu-Ray player for me? I'm looking for the following:

1. < $50
2. Best Netflix interface
3. Decent upscaling
4. Built in Wi-Fi

Thanks!


----------



## mdavej

Dragonfish said:


> Can anybody recommend a Blu-Ray player for me? I'm looking for the following:
> 
> 1. < $50
> 2. Best Netflix interface
> 3. Decent upscaling
> 4. Built in Wi-Fi
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00TYFCJOM/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used

If you don't need 3D, this is only $35:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00TYFCJV0/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used

Both have the same excellent Netflix app.


----------



## madhuski

Hey guys - anyone aware of any less expesnive (ie non-oppo) blue ray players that have a "IR in" jack? 

looking for something I can put out of sight


----------



## Selden Ball

madhuski said:


> Hey guys - anyone aware of any less expesnive (ie non-oppo) blue ray players that have a "IR in" jack?
> 
> looking for something I can put out of sight


An external infrared repeater system is often used to control remote devices which don't have wired control connections. Here's an example:
http://www.audiogurus.com/russound-universal-surface-mount-ir-kit-slm-1k.html


----------



## madhuski

Selden Ball said:


> An external infrared repeater system is often used to control remote devices which don't have wired control connections. Here's an example:
> http://www.audiogurus.com/russound-universal-surface-mount-ir-kit-slm-1k.html



Thanks - my URC has flashers/repeaters; I've just found in my experience they aren't as bulletproof as a hard wired jack.


----------



## sfm

*Seeking universal transport only disk player*

With all the bloat (IMHO) that current universal players have (streaming apps, DLNA support, etc.) I would like to see a quality universal disk player (UHD, Bluray, DVD, SACD, DVD-Audio, CD, etc.) that served up the video and/or audio via HDMI with as little processing as possible... and that's all. Video served natively (with just the necessary chroma subsampling conversion) and the audio only decoded when necessary (e.g. SACD served via PCM to a pre/pro or receiver that doesn't support DSD directly, CD to PCM, etc.). Let my more capable (hopefully) devices downstream do all the nitty gritty video/audio processing.

Am I alone in this want? I find nothing close... was hopeful about the Oppo BDT-101 (they even use Transport in the name) but it still has a video processor, etc. Does anyone know if the Oppo "Source Direct" mode in this box truly bypasses all video processing (like the installer doc claims)? If so, this might be the closest to what I want (sans the UHD support).

I suppose, sadly, there is no perceived or real market for such a machine.


----------



## briot83

*Which Blu Ray Player Has Clearest High Quality Picture under $225.00?*

hi, I am looking for a blu ray player that is under $225.00 that has the clearest highest quality picture for an HD (and 4k upconversion) tv. I heard that LG, Panasonic, and Sony are in a tie for the best blu ray players around. But which model and company is the best on a rating of 10 (out of 1-10)? Look forward to response.


----------



## wmcclain

sfm said:


> Does anyone know if the Oppo "Source Direct" mode in this box truly bypasses all video processing (like the installer doc claims)?


Yes.

-Bill


----------



## BillP

briot83 said:


> hi, I am looking for a blu ray player that is under $225.00 that has the clearest highest quality picture for an HD (and 4k upconversion) tv. I heard that LG, Panasonic, and Sony are in a tie for the best blu ray players around. But which model and company is the best on a rating of 10 (out of 1-10)? Look forward to response.


There are some differences in PQ when upscaling regular DVDs. But for playing BluRay discs, all players will look the same. I'd go for Sony or Panny, and choose which specific player based on which features you want, including 4k upscaling. What is your display? I assume it's a 4k display (otherwise, you won't be able to upconvert to 4k).


----------



## briot83

BillP said:


> There are some differences in PQ when upscaling regular DVDs. But for playing BluRay discs, all players will look the same. I'd go for Sony or Panny, and choose which specific player based on which features you want, including 4k upscaling. What is your display? I assume it's a 4k display (otherwise, you won't be able to upconvert to 4k).


hi, my tv right now is a regular HD tv. I am looking for the best HD (and for future, 4K) upconversion of picture for both DVDs and Blu Ray's for under $225.00. The only features I am looking for is an obvious HDMI slot, USB connector, and the best clearest HD picture out of Panasonic or Sony. Which player and model number out of Panasonic or Sony with upconversion do you recommend? P.S. I currently own a LG 155 blu ray player..


----------



## briot83

*Is the HD Quality Between Blu Ray Players LG 155 and Sony BDPS6500 any different in a*

Hi, I am trying to find out if there is a clearer HD quality difference between an LG 155 and Sony BDPS6500 blu ray player? Also, would a $24.99 HDMI cable cord improve the quality on either player, or cheaper ones work just as good for an HDMI cable? thanks


----------



## teachsac

Bill already answered your question. For blu-ray playback you will not notice a difference between players. Read back in this thread. An HDMI cable will make no difference either. Unless there is some specific feature you are looking for that the 6500 has, you will not find a difference and could keep your current player until you upgrade to something like UHD.


----------



## KBMAN

I love my PS3 Slim, however it is fairly noisy. Isolation feet? I dunno, but it kinda bugs me although everything else about is rock-solid.


----------



## Cndctrdj

I have a Denon 1611ud player that may be dead. I'm looking for advice. Should I try and get it fixed or move on to something better? 
I want something that will put out picture as good as or better than my current setup. 
I'm also not rich and won't be trying to spend 2k on a 4k player.


----------



## Selden Ball

Cndctrdj said:


> I have a Denon 1611ud player that may be dead. I'm looking for advice. Should I try and get it fixed or move on to something better?
> I want something that will put out picture as good as or better than my current setup.
> I'm also not rich and won't be trying to spend 2k on a 4k player.


In general, all current Blu-ray players produce high quality video. For other features, Sony and Panasonic are favorites here. Sony has better network streaming features while Panasonic has more options for upscaling for DVDs.

However, that Denon is a "universal" player: in addition to Blu-rays, DVDs and CDs, it can play SACD and DVD-A discs. How important to you are the latter two audio formats?

If you want SACD playback but don't need DVD-A, the Sony BDP-S6500 might be appropriate (~$100). If you need DVD-A playback, though, you'll need to get another universal player. Oppo is the favorite here. Their least expensive player (BDP 103) costs about $500.


----------



## Cndctrdj

Selden Ball said:


> In general, all current Blu-ray players produce high quality video. For other features, Sony and Panasonic are favorites here. Sony has better network streaming features while Panasonic has more options for upscaling for DVDs.
> 
> However, that Denon is a "universal" player: in addition to Blu-rays, DVDs and CDs, it can play SACD and DVD-A discs. How important to you are the latter two audio formats?
> 
> If you want SACD playback but don't need DVD-A, the Sony BDP-S6500 might be appropriate (~$100). If you need DVD-A playback, though, you'll need to get another universal player. Oppo is the favorite here. Their least expensive player (BDP 103) costs about $500.


The oppo I was leaning too. It seems to have everything I want. The price is not too bad. I just don't know where to buy them


----------



## wmcclain

Cndctrdj said:


> The oppo I was leaning too. It seems to have everything I want. The price is not too bad. I just don't know where to buy them


Most people buy direct from OPPO. Amazon has them, too.

Also see: http://www.oppodigital.com/WhereToBuy.aspx

-Bill


----------



## AVfile

*OFFICIAL &quot;HELP ME CHOOSE A PLAYER&quot; THREAD: Can't decide? Start HERE.*

What is the best player for streaming YouTube videos that supports a USB keyboard for search?
Don't need wifi or 3D.
Need 2-ch analog audio.


----------



## Mockiteur

*MKV Media Player WANTED*

I currently own and use my Popcorn-Hour A-210 for MKV's but I'm thinking about purchasing something else.
Been using that player for 4 years now and it's still running but I'm getting tired of that ugly menu and flower screensaver.

I need a player with DTS-HD and Dolby TrueHD capability.
Netflix support would be great and I don't wanna buy a wifi stick seperately.
So far I found the Oppo BDP-103 but it's expensive and I'm sure that there are more options out there.

I know there are several threads about this but having read through many of them they all seem kinda dated.

Let me know what you have and/or recommend.


----------



## Mockiteur

Forgot one more important thing...

I'm a mac user and only use Mac Journaled formatted HDD's and I read that Oppo's don't work with them :S
My Popcorn has now problems with that format


----------



## Selden Ball

Mockiteur said:


> I currently own and use my Popcorn-Hour A-210 for MKV's but I'm thinking about purchasing something else.
> Been using that player for 4 years now and it's still running but I'm getting tired of that ugly menu and flower screensaver.
> 
> I need a player with DTS-HD and Dolby TrueHD capability.
> Netflix support would be great and I don't wanna buy a wifi stick seperately.
> So far I found the Oppo BDP-103 but it's expensive and I'm sure that there are more options out there.
> 
> I know there are several threads about this but having read through many of them they all seem kinda dated.
> 
> Let me know what you have and/or recommend.





Mockiteur said:


> Forgot one more important thing...
> 
> I'm a mac user and only use Mac Journaled formatted HDD's and I read that Oppo's don't work with them :S
> My Popcorn has now problems with that format


Sony players tend to have the best streaming and include WiFi, although hard-wired ethernet is much more reliable. You'll usually find the BDP-S6500 selling for about $100.

I don't know of any BD players which support Mac disk formats. Very few even support the Windows NTFS format. Most are limited to FAT32. If your Mac has an HDMI output, you might consider connecting it directly to your A/V receiver instead. A DLNA network connection might be an acceptable alternative (e.g. run Kodi on the Mac).


----------



## jqmn

Is there a recent player that will stream (DNLA or network HD files) full DTHD (+ Atmos) or DTSMA? My BDP-S790 does this just fine but a more recent Sony wouldn't and the Samsung UHD player has only partial streaming audio support.


----------



## GlennBartley

*Which would you buy - Marantz or Oppo? (Existing Marantz AVR)*

I am planning to but a Marantz AVR 7009 for my new system.

Would you get the Marantz UD5007 or Oppo BDP-103 for Blu-ray.

They seem to both be about $500 bucks.

Thank you very much for your input!

Glenn


----------



## hernanu

GlennBartley said:


> I am planning to but a Marantz AVR 7009 for my new system.
> 
> Would you get the Marantz UD5007 or Oppo BDP-103 for Blu-ray.
> 
> They seem to both be about $500 bucks.
> 
> Thank you very much for your input!
> 
> Glenn


Oppo. 

Much bigger feature set, plus some that have made a difference in my setup - HDMI inputs to clean up cable signals, Darbee processing, MKS play over the network for ripped movies, SACD and DVD-A, overall great performance. I've had the 103D for three years and the thing just handles everything thrown at it. 

I've an Oppo 83 which was my original bluray, since 2010 and again, no issues at all. Just great and reliable output. 

At this point, unless you have to have one right now, if you can wait until November or so, Oppo will be coming out with a UHD player that will also be able to play regular blurays. If not, then in my opinion, the Oppo 103D is the best there is.


----------



## fuzzy02cls

*Need a player*

My Panasonic BD60 has a HDMI problem. I need a new player.
Can someone recommend a decent one?
I do not need/want...
3K
4K
wifi
streaming
I just want a basic player that plays disks with good video & sound.

Thanks


----------



## Selden Ball

fuzzy02cls said:


> My Panasonic BD60 has a HDMI problem. I need a new player.
> Can someone recommend a decent one?
> I do not need/want...
> 3K
> 4K
> wifi
> streaming
> I just want a basic player that plays disks with good video & sound.
> 
> Thanks


In that case you can just buy the least expensive Sony or Panasonic Blu-ray player. The chipsets used in modern players seem to have managed to eliminate the audio and video problems present in past years. Note, however, that most current players don't include multichannel audio decoders. They can only decode Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA into stereo PCM. For most people this is irrelevant, since the players can be configured to bitstream the discs' soundtracks with the decoding being handled by the receiver.

Edited to add:

I don't know what HDMI problems you're having, but do make sure that the cable connecting the player to the receiver is fully seated at both ends. Press on them firmly, perhaps wiggling them just a little. I was starting to see progressively worse dropouts with my older Sony player. Replacing the player made no difference. The dropouts turned out to have been caused by the HDMI cable having wiggled slightly loose at the receiver.


----------



## fuzzy02cls

Ok after seeing what is out there I picked up a
Sony BDPS6500 open box from Best Buy for $90.
I don't need the fluff but I guess they all come with that theses days.
Thanks


----------



## darkblueme

I'm looking for a stand alone Blu-ray player.
The only 2 players I've ever used have been the PS3 and PS4.
A lot of discs skip on the PS4, and some older Lionsgate titles (American Psycho) will not play at all.

WANTS:
3D, Multi-Regional would be nice, not interested in 4K yet.
DTS-MA and Dolby True-HD audio output, (although I'm sure my 2015 Onkyo Receiver can handle bitstream, right?)
The less expensive the better, however something in the $150-$200 range would be OK.


What are your thoughts?


----------



## Selden Ball

darkblueme said:


> I'm looking for a stand alone Blu-ray player.
> The only 2 players I've ever used have been the PS3 and PS4.
> A lot of discs skip on the PS4, and some older Lionsgate titles (American Psycho) will not play at all.
> 
> WANTS:
> 3D, Multi-Regional would be nice, not interested in 4K yet.
> DTS-MA and Dolby True-HD audio output, (although I'm sure my 2015 Onkyo Receiver can handle bitstream, right?)
> The less expensive the better, however something in the $150-$200 range would be OK.
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts?


I'm confused by your requirement


> DTS-MA and Dolby True-HD audio output, (although I'm sure my 2015 Onkyo Receiver can handle bitstream, right?)


In order for a disc player to output DTS-MA and Dolby True-HD, it has to be configured to bitstream. If it's not configured to bitstream, then it decodes a disc's native audio souundtrack into PCM and outputs that. All current players can decode both, but, unfortunately, most current inexpensive Blu-ray players include only stereo decoders and don't provide multichannel PCM. When the player is bitstreaming, then the receiver does the decoding of the various multichannel Dolby and DTS audio formats to generate the analog signals needed for the speakers. All receivers designed for the past several years have been able to decode Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA, including your Onkyo. Starting with the 2014 models, a firmware update makes it possible for many receivers to decode Dolby Atmos, which is carried by Dolby TrueHD. Starting with the 2015 models, a firmware update (due summer 2016 for most) will allow many receivers to also decode DTS:X, which is carried by DTS-HD MA.

At any rate, Sony's BDP S5500 (or 6500) can provide 3D video. Both are available for less than $100, with the 5500 about $10-20 cheaper. Region-free versions are available which have been modified by 3rd parties for a $50-100 surcharge, but Blu-ray and DVD licensing does not allow the major manufacturers to themselves provide such a capability.


----------



## darkblueme

Selden Ball said:


> At any rate, Sony's BDP S5500 (or 6500) can provide 3D video. Both are available for less than $100, with the 5500 about $10-20 cheaper. Region-free versions are available which have been modified by 3rd parties for a $50-100 surcharge, but Blu-ray and DVD licensing does not allow the major manufacturers to themselves provide such a capability.


Thanks. I have done some basic searches on Amazon and I can see how the players are reviewed, however I'm wondering if SONY is really the way to go... Have you experienced any skipping issues or discs not loading with a SONY standalone? It's bad watching a movie on the PS4 and seeing it pause and skip ahead so much.

There are a few Samsung models out there as well... I guess I'd like to hear some real life experiences with a specific player before I make a decision. I understand OPPO is a favorite brand on the forums, but yesterday was the first I heard of this brand. 

Has anyone else upgraded from the PS3/PS4 to a standalone? What did you get and how was the experience?


----------



## Selden Ball

darkblueme said:


> Thanks. I have done some basic searches on Amazon and I can see how the players are reviewed, however I'm wondering if SONY is really the way to go... Have you experienced any skipping issues or discs not loading with a SONY standalone?


Only when the discs have problems, like serious grease smudges, scratches or a defective recording.


> It's bad watching a movie on the PS4 and seeing it pause and skip ahead so much.


 You might check to make sure your HDMI cables are securely plugged in. Loose cables can cause similar symptoms. Press firmly on both ends, perhaps wiggling them just a little. I had progressively worse intermittent dropouts for a while which were caused by the disc player's HDMI cable having worked ever-so-slightly loose at the receiver end.



> There are a few Samsung models out there as well... I guess I'd like to hear some real life experiences with a specific player before I make a decision. I understand OPPO is a favorite brand on the forums, but yesterday was the first I heard of this brand.


 I've seen posts complaining about the buginess of Samsung's firmware. Oppo players are very good, but cost about $500 or more, depending on the model. Unlike the less expensive "mainstream" players, they're "universal" players: they can play SACD and DVD-A discs, too.



> Has anyone else upgraded from the PS3/PS4 to a standalone? What did you get and how was the experience?


 I've seen reports that the fan in the PS4 can be loud, and the player can run hot. The dedicated Sony players have neither of those problems -- they have no fan.


----------



## lovinthehd

darkblueme said:


> Thanks. I have done some basic searches on Amazon and I can see how the players are reviewed, however I'm wondering if SONY is really the way to go... Have you experienced any skipping issues or discs not loading with a SONY standalone? It's bad watching a movie on the PS4 and seeing it pause and skip ahead so much.
> 
> There are a few Samsung models out there as well... I guess I'd like to hear some real life experiences with a specific player before I make a decision. I understand OPPO is a favorite brand on the forums, but yesterday was the first I heard of this brand.
> 
> Has anyone else upgraded from the PS3/PS4 to a standalone? What did you get and how was the experience?


I wonder if you have issues with that PS4 or dirty discs? I have used a Sony PS3 slim for many years now, never an issue with a disc skipping or pausing other than faulty/dirty discs.....I also have two Sony S5100 players, no disc issues with them either. The Samsung blu-ray player I had on the other hand did have a lot of issues, and finally stopped playing discs altogether (model was D6100 IIRC). Oppo is nice but can't see the expense being worth it.


----------



## madaudio

lovinthehd said:


> Oppo is nice but can't see the expense being worth it.


Oppo is worth it if:


You appreciate the level of customer support offered (second to none).
You don't object to paying more for quality build and reliability.
You want to play SACD and DVDA and/or HDCD discs as well as just blu-ray.
You appreciate having HDMI inputs on your player (as well as the standard HDMI outputs) (Note: 2 of each!!!).
You want an easy solution for playing your own ripped cds/dvd's on a quality player that recognises almost all digital formats - just plug a hard drive with your digital collection into the player and you are done - no network, NAS, etc necessary.
The Oppo app allows you to scroll through the files on a connected hard drive without turning on your tv, and start playing, which is great for digital music collections
No, no connection with Oppo company, just a very happy owner of an Oppo BDB 95 for the last 4-5 yrs.


PS: I had never heard of Oppo until I needed to replace a damaged player and started googling. I'm in Australia, and you do not find Oppo in the mainstream department stores. But it is (perhaps not?) surprising how many of the local specialist HIFI stores handle Oppo.


----------



## lovinthehd

madaudio said:


> Oppo is worth it if:
> 
> 
> You appreciate the level of customer support offered (second to none).
> You don't object to paying more for quality build and reliability.
> You want to play SACD and DVDA and/or HDCD discs as well as just blu-ray.
> You appreciate having HDMI inputs on your player (as well as the standard HDMI outputs) (Note: 2 of each!!!).
> You want an easy solution for playing your own ripped cds/dvd's on a quality player that recognises almost all digital formats - just plug a hard drive with your digital collection into the player and you are done - no network, NAS, etc necessary.
> The Oppo app allows you to scroll through the files on a connected hard drive without turning on your tv, and start playing, which is great for digital music collections
> No, no connection with Oppo company, just a very happy owner of an Oppo BDB 95 for the last 4-5 yrs.
> 
> 
> PS: I had never heard of Oppo until I needed to replace a damaged player and started googling. I'm in Australia, and you do not find Oppo in the mainstream department stores. But it is (perhaps not?) surprising how many of the local specialist HIFI stores handle Oppo.


In my case:
1. Have never even needed Sony customer support. I have read many times that Oppo are very good in this department, though.
2. While I like well built things. my PS3 is quite good quality, we'll see on the S5100s in time. 
3. Nope, don't do any of those formats and I can play SACD on my S5100s if I get one.
4. No need for hdmi inputs on the player I can think of.
5. I've not had a problem with my ripped collection of cd's, but I stream through my receiver in the main system, the S5100s in the other two. 
6. I use an android app to peruse and stream my collection in conjunction with foobar2000, works fine. 

Some I know also like the built-in dacs and analog output, but I have no use for that. 

Oppo could be a good fit for many, but for $500 or more just not that interesting to me for my current setup.....maybe someday. 

How much do Oppos cost down in Australia?


----------



## madaudio

lovinthehd said:


> .........
> How much do Oppos cost down in Australia?


Oh boy, wish you hadn't asked me that.

I was going to reply from memory, and say around $AU550 for the 103D, and about $AU1300 for the 105D, but currency changes and the Darbee additions now put the 103D at about $AU750.00 and the 105D at a whopping $AU1745.00 (Did spot one add for the 105D - maybe a special - for $AU1600.00)

Non-Darbee models don't seem to be around anymore.

I paid around $AU1300 for my Oppo 95 about 3-4 yrs ago. If I were looking for something now, I would be considering Oppo had priced itself out of my market range.


----------



## GoosePants

*Looking for cheap blu ray player that allows subtitles or CC while watching netflix*

My current blu ray player (HT-D5330) does not allow subtitles or closed captioning while watching netflix. I would like one that DOES. Looking for a reliable model and not too expensive. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## KristopherSteel

I am in the market for a new player to go with my Vizio P65-C1. I will be streaming, watching blu-ray/uhd blu-ray and the like. I am don't need to play audio/rip or anything like that. If it has 3D support great (I have a 65" Panasonic Plasma VT65 w/3D as well), if not that's fine. I am hearing a lot about Oppo but have never had one of their devices. I would like to stay around $350 and under and not have to replace it for a while.

My Vizio will have a soundbar system for audio as my true HT setup is in storage for now. So the BD player will need to keep that in mind.

Hit me with some suggestions guys. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mdavej

KristopherSteel said:


> I am in the market for a new player to go with my Vizio P65-C1. I will be streaming, watching blu-ray/uhd blu-ray and the like. I am don't need to play audio/rip or anything like that. If it has 3D support great (I have a 65" Panasonic Plasma VT65 w/3D as well), if not that's fine. I am hearing a lot about Oppo but have never had one of their devices. I would like to stay around $350 and under and not have to replace it for a while.
> 
> My Vizio will have a soundbar system for audio as my true HT setup is in storage for now. So the BD player will need to keep that in mind.
> 
> Hit me with some suggestions guys. Thanks in advance!


AFAIK, the Samsung UBD-K8500 is the only UHD player on the market right now. So your choice is easy. The Philips BDP7501 and Panasonic DMP-UB900 are due out soon. If you can wait a while, everybody will eventually release a UHD player.


----------



## KristopherSteel

mdavej said:


> AFAIK, the Samsung UBD-K8500 is the only UHD player on the market right now. So your choice is easy. The Philips BDP7501 and Panasonic DMP-UB900 are due out soon. If you can wait a while, everybody will eventually release a UHD player.


Yeah, I think I will wait. Not a fan of Samsung products and would like to avoid purchasing/supporting them. Does Oppo not have a UHD player either?


----------



## mdavej

KristopherSteel said:


> Yeah, I think I will wait. Not a fan of Samsung products and would like to avoid purchasing/supporting them. Does Oppo not have a UHD player either?


Last I read, Oppo was targeting Christmas.


----------



## hernanu

KristopherSteel said:


> Yeah, I think I will wait. Not a fan of Samsung products and would like to avoid purchasing/supporting them. Does Oppo not have a UHD player either?





mdavej said:


> Last I read, Oppo was targeting Christmas.


That's the scuttlebutt. It will probably come in at about 600 if that works into your calculations, but like the Vizio P 65 by then, will support both DolbyVision (DV) and HDR10, so you can get both supported. 

Allegedly, of course.


----------



## Patriot666

Sounds like it'll be a 4K holiday season then.  Hopefully we'll see some Christmas classics on UHD to go along with the Oppo.


----------



## artinaz

Could anyone suggest a bluray player which outputs source direct and 24fps? I have a lumagen xs and prefer doing all my post processing there. 

I know the oppo will do it but I am looking for cheaper solution since it's the lumagen that will do the heavy lifting. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WentInsane

jqmn said:


> Is there a recent player that will stream (DNLA or network HD files) full DTHD (+ Atmos) or DTSMA? My BDP-S790 does this just fine but a more recent Sony wouldn't and the Samsung UHD player has only partial streaming audio support.


Kind of along the lines of this.. plus, 
I might be able to pick up a Pioneer Elite 88FD for a good price. 
I need BD player that plays backups.. .mkv (in all flavors), divx hd, .avi, .mp4 etc. 

My current Sony S5500 (I think) plays most of them, but there are several that the player says something about the file being corrupt, blah blah. And even some that will not play due to copyright.

I was previously using a Philips upscaling DVD unit, that played pretty much everything, except some 720p .mkv and zero 1080p videos. The sound would play but it would not encode the picture. 

If this ( or even something else ) will work, I will most likely give the S5500 to my mom. 
So, slightly OT.. If this can't do what I want or I cannot pick it up what is a good, preferably, sub-150$ BD player that will play what the S5500 will not? 

TIA.


----------



## Fascinate

*Stand alone blu ray player vs internal?*

My idea was the just stick an internal blu ray player inside my HTPC to save space but after reading reviews every single brand seems to struggle with reading disks. I usually dont pay much attention to reviews but the amount of people stating their internal blu ray drives dont read discs is staggering. 

Maybe i should go with a standalone?

Opinions or experience with this appreciated.


----------



## hernanu

Fascinate said:


> My idea was the just stick an internal blu ray player inside my HTPC to save space but after reading reviews every single brand seems to struggle with reading disks. I usually dont pay much attention to reviews but the amount of people stating their internal blu ray drives dont read discs is staggering.
> 
> Maybe i should go with a standalone?
> 
> Opinions or experience with this appreciated.


It's worth a try. Good players are available for less than one hundred, so check a sony or panasonic that fits your needs and return it if you don't see the usefulness.


----------



## Rich86

Fascinate said:


> My idea was the just stick an internal blu ray player inside my HTPC to save space but after reading reviews every single brand seems to struggle with reading disks. I usually dont pay much attention to reviews but the amount of people stating their internal blu ray drives dont read discs is staggering.
> 
> Maybe i should go with a standalone?
> 
> Opinions or experience with this appreciated.


My experience with LG branded internal BD-RW drives has been outstanding! Mine have played & burned to everything very reliability.


----------



## Fascinate

Rich86 said:


> My experience with LG branded internal BD-RW drives has been outstanding! Mine have played & burned to everything very reliability.


Hah thats funny, i asked this same topic on overclock.net and this guy responded with:

"I can't help much, as I can only provide annecdotal experience... but I've got a Pioneer Blu-ray writer which is very good at reading discs, and an LG Blu-ray writer which is abysmal (insanely slow, despite being rated faster than the Pioneer). I've had the LG outright refuse to read a couple of discs while the Pioneer has been painless."


----------



## lovinthehd

Fascinate said:


> Hah thats funny, i asked this same topic on overclock.net and this guy responded with:
> 
> "I can't help much, as I can only provide annecdotal experience... but I've got a Pioneer Blu-ray writer which is very good at reading discs, and an LG Blu-ray writer which is abysmal (insanely slow, despite being rated faster than the Pioneer). I've had the LG outright refuse to read a couple of discs while the Pioneer has been painless."


So what model numbers are involved? Specifics help.


----------



## Rich86

Fascinate said:


> Hah thats funny, i asked this same topic on overclock.net and this guy responded with:
> 
> "I can't help much, as I can only provide annecdotal experience... but I've got a Pioneer Blu-ray writer which is very good at reading discs, and an LG Blu-ray writer which is abysmal (insanely slow, despite being rated faster than the Pioneer). I've had the LG outright refuse to read a couple of discs while the Pioneer has been painless."


Everyone has their own experiences . . mine has been superb with LG BD writers.
The LG drive in my Win7Pro-64bit tower I am speaking of is:
LG Electronics, 14x SATA Blu-ray Internal Rewriter without Software, Black Model WH14NS40 - OEM from Newegg in January 2014.It has been superb! It replaced a Lite-On BD rewriter that started getting finicky with BD-RE media (the very same media that has worked perfectly in the LG).

I also have a:
LG 6X BD-R 2X BD-RE 8X DVD+R 5X DVD-RAM 6X BD-ROM 4MB Cache SATA Super-Multi Slim Blu-ray Burner BT30N - OEM, also from Newegg in December 2014. I mounted it in an inexpensive slim format external USB case for use with my old laptop (Win7Pro-32bit). It also has worked perfectly, although it doesn't get a whole lot of use compared to the full size drive in the tower.


----------



## Fascinate

He never said what models.

What do you guys think of this:
http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-UJ-265-Slim-Blu-ray-Writer/dp/B00CFXZ9VA

Found one locally on craigslist. Some people say its noisy some say its quiet during playback. Id like to keep my current HTPC case and slot loading is pretty darn cool. One other thing, do most people just use VLC for blu ray playback on PC?


----------



## dmiller9550

*Charter remote functionality with blu rays*

I have Charter cable with a Vizio VOJ32OF1A television. Charter provided a digital set box with a 1060BC2 remote control. What I want to have is a Blu Ray player that will operate through the charter remote. Suggestions, opinions needed. Thank You


----------



## mdavej

dmiller9550 said:


> I have Charter cable with a Vizio VOJ32OF1A television. Charter provided a digital set box with a 1060BC2 remote control. What I want to have is a Blu Ray player that will operate through the charter remote. Suggestions, opinions needed. Thank You


$8 will get you a cable on ebay that you can use to load any player's codes into that remote and assign any buttons to any functions you wish, bluray player or otherwise.

Otherwise, that remote has most bluray player codes built in, including Sony, Samsung, LG, Panasonic. Let me know which brand(s) you have in mind, and I'll double check. The one I remember off the top of my head is Sony which is setup code 21516.

I highly recommend getting that cable anyway since it enables you to get a lot more functionality and customization out of it, like adding full qwerty to it for your Vizio and activity macros for easy power and source switching as well as different key group mappings. See the JP1 links in my signature for more info about the software and cable for that remote.


----------



## davester2

*The Sony S3700 looks good but how pervasive is that parental lock problem?*

I'm looking for a basic blu ray player to go with my new (to me) Panny TH-46PZ85U Plasma. From what I've read on these forums, all the basic players have issues of one kind or anther. The Panasonics seem to have a reputation for not being able to play dirty or slightly damaged disks, whereas the Sony S3700 sounds like a good choice but has a terrible bug whereby the parental lock engages and won't allow disk ejection. This seems to go back to its predecessor the S3500 and perhaps apply to all Sx500 and Sx700 players. I'm wondering how common this problem really is, or whether I should consider another machine entirely. No, I'm not going to spring for a pricey Oppo. Thanks in advance for any advice or perspective on this?


----------



## Selden Ball

davester2 said:


> I'm looking for a basic blu ray player to go with my new (to me) Panny TH-46PZ85U Plasma. From what I've read on these forums, all the basic players have issues of one kind or anther. The Panasonics seem to have a reputation for not being able to play dirty or slightly damaged disks, whereas the Sony S3700 sounds like a good choice but has a terrible bug whereby the parental lock engages and won't allow disk ejection. This seems to go back to its predecessor the S3500 and perhaps apply to all Sx500 and Sx700 players. I'm wondering how common this problem really is, or whether I should consider another machine entirely. No, I'm not going to spring for a pricey Oppo. Thanks in advance for any advice or perspective on this?


FWIW, the lockout has never happened in my BDP-S6500.


----------



## envious

Kind of a noob around here, but my PS3 is dying and I need a replacement. Would the Sony BDPS 3100 (Amazon Link) be a good replacement? I watch a lot of blu-rays in 5.1.

Will audio/visual quality be equivalent? I understand that the PS3 is able to decompress the audio files and send it to my receiver uncompressed, and I'm assuming this $65 blu ray player is not capable of that. Will audio quality degrade compared to PS3/PS4? Will video quality degrade compared to PS3/PS4?


----------



## mdavej

envious said:


> Kind of a noob around here, but my PS3 is dying and I need a replacement. Would the Sony BDPS 3100 (Amazon Link) be a good replacement? I watch a lot of blu-rays in 5.1.
> 
> Will audio/visual quality be equivalent? I understand that the PS3 is able to decompress the audio files and send it to my receiver uncompressed, and I'm assuming this $65 blu ray player is not capable of that. Will audio quality degrade compared to PS3/PS4? Will video quality degrade compared to PS3/PS4?


What make/model is your receiver? If it can do the decoding, then the 3100 will be fine. There is no audio/video quality difference among the PS3, PS4 and 3100. Do you know if you're sending a bitstream or PCM to your receiver?

BTW, you linked a 1700, not a 3100. Which one are you considering? The 3100 is older than the 1700 and new ones are quite a bit more expensive since it was discontinued years ago.


----------



## John Elke

I'm thinking about buying a Samsung BD-J5100. I want a no-frills BD player. Don't need 4k. This will be going to a Onkyo TX-NR515. Looks like I can pick up the refurb for $35. I can't stream over internet as I'm on a heavily metered connection (no need for Netflix/Hulu/Whatever). The player won't see much use as I rip the main movie for playback from a NAS. I don't need it to be as cheap as possible but I don't want to buy a bunch of features I can't use.


----------



## envious

mdavej said:


> What make/model is your receiver? If it can do the decoding, then the 3100 will be fine. There is no audio/video quality difference among the PS3, PS4 and 3100. Do you know if you're sending a bitstream or PCM to your receiver?
> 
> BTW, you linked a 1700, not a 3100. Which one are you considering? The 3100 is older than the 1700 and new ones are quite a bit more expensive since it was discontinued years ago.


I have a Denon x1200w. I assume it can do decoding, I've never really thought about it before. Seems like a simple task for a receiver. I checked the PS3 settings, and it's set to Linear PCM. It shows up as "Multi channel in" on my receiver. 

And whoops, ya I meant the 3700 which is just the 1700 with WiFi.


----------



## mdavej

envious said:


> I have a Denon x1200w. I assume it can do decoding, I've never really thought about it before. Seems like a simple task for a receiver. I checked the PS3 settings, and it's set to Linear PCM. It shows up as "Multi channel in" on my receiver.
> 
> And whoops, ya I meant the 3700 which is just the 1700 with WiFi.


3700 will be fine then. If you switch your PS3 to bitstream, your Denon will display the actual codec instead of "Multi...". Unfortunately, I don't remember the complex procedure in the PS3 to do it. It has a million audio settings.


----------



## eros777

Hi,

i want to purchase a new bluray player for my bedroom.

following points are important for me:

- quiet drive
- good audio quality (playing audio cd, digital files, bluray movies)
- network apps (spotify, deezer)
- good video quality for full hd, dont need uhd, because i have full hd sony tv
- budget 400 - 500 €

my equipment:

- sony kdl 55w905
- cambridge audio cxa 60


Would you prefer the sony uhp-h1 or the panasonic bdt 700 or another player?


----------



## Selden Ball

eros777 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i want to purchase a new bluray player for my bedroom.
> 
> following points are important for me:
> 
> - quiet drive
> - good audio quality (playing audio cd, digital files, bluray movies)
> - network apps (spotify, deezer)
> - good video quality for full hd, dont need uhd, because i have full hd sony tv
> - budget 400 - 500 €
> 
> my equipment:
> 
> - sony kdl 55w905
> - cambridge audio cxa 60
> 
> 
> Would you prefer the sony uhp-h1 or the panasonic bdt 700 or another player?


Either would be fine, although Sony players have better support for streaming than Panasonic players have. 

However, the requirements you list really don't justify a player with that high a price. Players in that price range typically are "universal" players with support for playing DVD-A and SACD discs and additional features like multichannel analog audio outputs. In most cases audio sent over HDMI is indistinguishable from analog audio. Also, many people prefer to apply room EQ software (provided in most modern A/V receivers and pre/pros but not in your Cambridge) to compensate for infelicities in room acoustics, which also argues against analog audio connections.


----------



## Theriddler07sms

Here is what I currently have and what I will have by the end of the year.

Reciever = Denon x4200w
Speakers = Sierra 2, Horizon RAAL, Sierra RAAL Towers (Horizon next month and towers by end of year)
Subs = RA Gamma 15 (Swapping amps than will be up and running)
Blue Jean Cables
TV = Vizio P65 (2016 version)

I am looking for a 4k blu ray player that can also play high quality music. All my speakers will be hooked up to my reciever so the player will be wired to that. I was looking at the Oppo 103/105 but unsure after reading some posts.

I do not need an inboard headphone amp as I have a portable amp and will eventually have a seperate, non-portable, setup for headphones.


----------



## madaudio

Theriddler07sms said:


> Here is what I currently have and what I will have by the end of the year.
> .....
> 
> I am looking for a 4k blu ray player that can also play high quality music. All my speakers will be hooked up to my reciever so the player will be wired to that. I was looking at the Oppo 103/105 but unsure after reading some posts.
> 
> I do not need an inboard headphone amp as I have a portable amp and will eventually have a seperate, non-portable, setup for headphones.


The Oppo 103/105's are not 4k players. The general belief is that the 4K succesor to the Oppo 103 will be out in July or August. The 4k successor to the Oppo 105 is expected out in December, or early 2017.

If you are happy with the DAC in the Denon, wait for the Oppo 4k player (successor to the 103) coming out in the next couple of months. The DAC in 
the 105's successor may be superior to what is in your Denon. (Some would argue that with the 105 or its successor, you do not need a receiver, just a good quality multi-channel amp, as the Oppo 105 - and presumably its successor - is more than capable of producing great musical quality from almost any kind of musical source and format).

Either way, you will not be disappointed if you wait for either Oppo: great build quality; great flexibility in reading most audio and video codexes; and probably one of the best customer support reputations in the business.

(No, no ties to Oppo the company: just a very happy owner for the last 3-4 yrs of the Oppo 95 player!!)


----------



## Theriddler07sms

madaudio said:


> The Oppo 103/105's are not 4k players. The general belief is that the 4K succesor to the Oppo 103 will be out in July or August. The 4k successor to the Oppo 105 is expected out in December, or early 2017.
> 
> If you are happy with the DAC in the Denon, wait for the Oppo 4k player (successor to the 103) coming out in the next couple of months. The DAC in
> the 105's successor may be superior to what is in your Denon. (Some would argue that with the 105 or its successor, you do not need a receiver, just a good quality multi-channel amp, as the Oppo 105 - and presumably its successor - is more than capable of producing great musical quality from almost any kind of musical source and format).
> 
> Either way, you will not be disappointed if you wait for either Oppo: great build quality; great flexibility in reading most audio and video codexes; and probably one of the best customer support reputations in the business.
> 
> (No, no ties to Oppo the company: just a very happy owner for the last 3-4 yrs of the Oppo 95 player!!)


So the 103 successor is what I would need than? I can wait for that. 

That should hold me off for quite a few years. I shouldnt need an external amp with the speakers I have planned.


----------



## wmcclain

madaudio said:


> The general belief is that the 4K succesor to the Oppo 103 will be out in July or August.


I haven't seen that anywhere here. The most optimistic prediction is "by the end of the year".

OPPO has made no official announcment at all. The prediction is from what people say OPPO support is telling them.

-Bill


----------



## drummernrg

wmcclain said:


> The most optimistic prediction is "by the end of the year".


I spoke to an Oppo employee at a local bay area A/V store event, he also said "by the end of the year."


----------



## jake51

*Does the totally silent player exist?*

My Pioneer player is making too much noise (it's not broken or anything)
It's a high-pitched sound that is driving me a little crazy
What player is totally silent?


----------



## rossi46

davester2 said:


> I'm looking for a basic blu ray player to go with my new (to me) Panny TH-46PZ85U Plasma. From what I've read on these forums, all the basic players have issues of one kind or anther. The Panasonics seem to have a reputation for not being able to play dirty or slightly damaged disks, whereas the Sony S3700 sounds like a good choice but has a terrible bug whereby the parental lock engages and won't allow disk ejection.


I'm in a similar boat. I currently have the Oppo, but am selling it off now while it still has some value. I'll buy the UHD version when they're released later in the year.

In the meantime, I need a cheap Bluray player: under $100 preferably. Every amazon listing I read for a cheap player has almost 20% 1-star ratings. It seems whether it's a Sony, Samsung, etc, they're all being made by the same OEMs in China/Malaysia and they all stink!

Is there no decent cheap player than can hold me over until Christmas?!


----------



## Dreamliner

rossi46 said:


> I'm in a similar boat. I currently have the Oppo, but am selling it off now while it still has some value. I'll buy the UHD version when they're released later in the year.
> 
> In the meantime, I need a cheap Bluray player: under $100 preferably. Every amazon listing I read for a cheap player has almost 20% 1-star ratings. It seems whether it's a Sony, Samsung, etc, they're all being made by the same OEMs in China/Malaysia and they all stink!
> 
> Is there no decent cheap player than can hold me over until Christmas?!


The Sony 6500/5500 is excellent.


----------



## rossi46

Dreamliner said:


> The Sony 6500/5500 is excellent.


Thanks for the recommendation. Unfortunately, there are 85 1-star reviews (13% of all reviews!) for the 6500 that describe it as "POS", "junk", "terrible", and a "the definition of frustrating". That is not confidence inspiring. Adding in the 2-star reviews gets you 20% of all reviews that are very negative. Even for $100 on sale I don't want to take the risk.

One detailed review for the 5500 states: "So poorly implemented, it should never have been released for sale." The 5500 also has 20% of reviews that are 1- or 2-stars. One reviewer went through 4 (!) units that all had the "Child prevention lock" issue which caused the unit to become unusable.

Clearly these are built to the absolute cheapest standards possible (probably cost no more than $10-$20).


----------



## Dreamliner

rossi46 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. Unfortunately, there are 85 1-star reviews (13% of all reviews!) for the 6500 that describe it as "POS", "junk", "terrible", and a "the definition of frustrating". That is not confidence inspiring. Adding in the 2-star reviews gets you 20% of all reviews that are very negative. Even for $100 on sale I don't want to take the risk.
> 
> One detailed review for the 5500 states: "So poorly implemented, it should never have been released for sale." The 5500 also has 20% of reviews that are 1- or 2-stars. One reviewer went through 4 (!) units that all had the "Child prevention lock" issue which caused the unit to become unusable.
> 
> Clearly these are built to the absolute cheapest standards possible (probably cost no more than $10-$20).


The reviews are wrong and those people are idiots.

I did a mini review between the 5500/6500/PS3 here.

You can either contemplate buying something forever or pick this up and be happy.

The 6500 has a stronger processor and is better for streaming. It also does 4K upscaling.


----------



## BillP

rossi46 said:


> I'm in a similar boat. I currently have the Oppo, but am selling it off now while it still has some value. I'll buy the UHD version when they're released later in the year.
> 
> In the meantime, I need a cheap Bluray player: under $100 preferably. Every amazon listing I read for a cheap player has almost 20% 1-star ratings. It seems whether it's a Sony, Samsung, etc, they're all being made by the same OEMs in China/Malaysia and they all stink!
> 
> Is there no decent cheap player than can hold me over until Christmas?!


The Oppo actually holds its value pretty well. Why not keep it until the UHD version comes out, instead of wasting $100 on an inferior player?


----------



## rossi46

BillP said:


> The Oppo actually holds its value pretty well. Why not keep it until the UHD version comes out, instead of wasting $100 on an inferior player?


You're totally right - the Oppo does hold its value well. What I fear, however, is that once the UHD version comes out the value of my 103 will drop. 

Right now the going rate on ebay seems to be ~$400. That's damn good, considering I bought it brand new for $500. It just seems like the resale value will inevitably go down once the UHD version comes out, no? Oppo buyers usually have other high-end A/V equipment, which these days means a 4k TV. That means they'll be after the 4k player. The chances that the value on the non-4k Oppo staying at $400 seems low to me.

But if you feel I'm way off base here, let me know!


----------



## Selden Ball

rossi46 said:


> You're totally right - the Oppo does hold its value well. What I fear, however, is that once the UHD version comes out the value of my 103 will drop.
> 
> Right now the going rate on ebay seems to be ~$400. That's damn good, considering I bought it brand new for $500. It just seems like the resale value will inevitably go down once the UHD version comes out, no? Oppo buyers usually have other high-end A/V equipment, which these days means a 4k TV. That means they'll be after the 4k player. The chances that the value on the non-4k Oppo staying at $400 seems low to me.
> 
> But if you feel I'm way off base here, let me know!


Bear in mind that the value of the Oppo would have to drop more than whatever you spend on the interim BDP. Personally, I doubt very much that'll happen.

Edited to add:

Note that the BDP-S5500 does support 3D video. The 6500 adds 4K upscaling and SACD support. The 6700 adds DVD-A support.


----------



## Viper187

I'm looking for a region B player that can output 50hz content at 60hz, etc. and has a power supply compatible for American use. I hope the only option isn't PS3, since they seem to be discontinued, and I despise the super slim top loader ones anyway. I'd rather get a PS4, but that's excessive in cost and the remote sucks. Plus, I already have a US one.


----------



## Patriot666

rossi46 said:


> You're totally right - the Oppo does hold its value well. What I fear, however, is that once the UHD version comes out the value of my 103 will drop.
> 
> Right now the going rate on ebay seems to be ~$400. That's damn good, considering I bought it brand new for $500. It just seems like the resale value will inevitably go down once the UHD version comes out, no? Oppo buyers usually have other high-end A/V equipment, which these days means a 4k TV. That means they'll be after the 4k player. The chances that the value on the non-4k Oppo staying at $400 seems low to me.
> 
> But if you feel I'm way off base here, let me know!


Same boat. I sold my 103 for a good price. I'm using my PS3 until the Oppo UHD player comes. The PS3 is the only Sony player I'd use. I've been through too many POS to buy another Sony, including the 6500 btw. I wouldn't worry too much about an instant value drop with the 103 though. The majority of people probably don't follow tech hardware releases like we all do. You should still fetch a good price for the 103 after the UHD release.


----------



## jeff43

Viper187 said:


> I'm looking for a region B player that can output 50hz content at 60hz, etc. and has a power supply compatible for American use. I hope the only option isn't PS3, since they seem to be discontinued, and I despise the super slim top loader ones anyway. I'd rather get a PS4, but that's excessive in cost and the remote sucks. Plus, I already have a US one.


A lot of region A BD players convert 50hz to 60hz, heres an older list: http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=95245

You may have to purchase a region B player outright or get a region free player from somewhere like 220-electronics and my guess is the euro players can all output 60hz.

My question is, do any of the UHD players on, or so to be on, the market (Samsung/Phillips/Panasonic) output 50i or convert 50i to 60i? There are some BD's out there that are region free BUT 50i so you need a BD player that either converts 50i to 60i or a player that outputs 50i with a TV that's compatible with 50i.


----------



## RayChuang

I have an old Sony BDP-S370 dating from 2010 that I'd like to replace with a newer Sony model. Is the Sony BDP-S6700 worth the circa US$130 price for the model, or are there players from Panasonic and Samsung in the US$120-$170 range that are better?


----------



## Selden Ball

RayChuang said:


> I have an old Sony BDP-S370 dating from 2010 that I'd like to replace with a newer Sony model. Is the Sony BDP-S6700 worth the circa US$130 price for the model, or are there players from Panasonic and Samsung in the US$120-$170 range that are better?


Sony players have better streaming services, Panasonic has more upscaling options for DVDs. Samsung players tend to be more unreliable and buggy.


----------



## S_G7

Selden Ball said:


> Sony players have better streaming services, Panasonic has more upscaling options for DVDs. Samsung players tend to be more unreliable and buggy.


I currently own the last set of top of the line Sony BD players (790/6200/6500/7200) and used to own the Panasonic BDT-460 (top of the line in the US currently) and Panasonic BDT-361. The BDT-460 and BDT-361 do not have more upscaling options compared to the current top of the line Sonys. The aforementioned Panasonic BDs players have been stripped of upscaling options compared to the older top of the line Panasonic BD players such as the BDT-310 (which I still own) from years ago.

I also own the Samsung BD-H6500. It's been solid as a rock and on par with the comparable models from Sony and Panasonic. I say this knowing that Samsung has had a bad reputation in the past, but I think they've made progress with the quality of some of their BD players.


----------



## Selden Ball

S_G7 said:


> I currently own the last set of top of the line Sony BD players (790/6200/6500/7200) and used to own the Panasonic BDT-460 (top of the line in the US currently) and Panasonic BDT-361. The BDT-460 and BDT-361 do not have more upscaling options compared to the current top of the line Sonys. The aforementioned Panasonic BDs players have been stripped of upscaling options compared to the older top of the line Panasonic BD players such as the BDT-310 (which I still own) from years ago.
> 
> I also own the Samsung BD-H6500. It's been solid as a rock and on par with the comparable models from Sony and Panasonic. I say this knowing that Samsung has had a bad reputation in the past, but I think they've made progress with the quality of some of their BD players.


Thanks for the updated info!


----------



## birdman3

John Elke said:


> I'm thinking about buying a Samsung BD-J5100. I want a no-frills BD player. Don't need 4k. This will be going to a Onkyo TX-NR515. Looks like I can pick up the refurb for $35. I can't stream over internet as I'm on a heavily metered connection (no need for Netflix/Hulu/Whatever). The player won't see much use as I rip the main movie for playback from a NAS. I don't need it to be as cheap as possible but I don't want to buy a bunch of features I can't use.


Should be a fine choice then, mine works well.


----------



## intangible fancy

Does anyone have a recommendation for a very quiet blu-ray player? Really the only other thing I'd care about is it preferably having DLNA capabilities. But what I'm really looking for is something quiet. I don't care about 4K or 3D or anything like that. My Sony BDPS3500 makes a racket. I've also got an older Sony BDPS390 that's pretty quiet but makes an annoying high pitched whine. I'd be looking for something preferably $100 or less.


----------



## Selden Ball

intangible fancy said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a very quiet blu-ray player? Really the only other thing I'd care about is it preferably having DLNA capabilities. But what I'm really looking for is something quiet. I don't care about 4K or 3D or anything like that. My Sony BDPS3500 makes a racket. I've also got an older Sony BDPS390 that's pretty quiet but makes an annoying high pitched whine. I'd be looking for something preferably $100 or less.


In that price range, you'll have to try several until you find one that's quiet. They all use "just in time" supply chains, getting whatever drive mechanism is the cheapest at the time they make their order. As a result, there's no way to know if the drive will be quiet until you listen to it.

On the other hand, players which list for over $500 are more likely to have been through a more stringent quality control and are more likely to have quiet drives. They use the same drives from the same suppliers as are used in the cheap players, but my impression is that the high-end player manufacturers seem to pick the quieter ones so you don't have to.

Edited to add: some people have reported success in opening up the player and tightening all of the mounting screws to reduce the noise. Some people have added some padding, too.


----------



## boca rat

*Best player with analog audio output and apps?*

Looking for the best bang for the buck for a BD player that has analog RCAs and Netflix/Amazon/Pandora. I am assuming this needs to be an older unit ? Not sure I want to spring $500 for an Oppo as could put that money to a new receiver (currently using an old Sony DA3ES but unclear if a much newer receiver would give me a big sound upgrade or not.

Ideally a Sony - so looking for a S790 or similar - as have has Sony BDs since day one so the family is used to the interface but open. Ideally looking for something under $200 (new or used) but open to ideas. Must be good to high quality audio and video, using a 65" Panasonic VT60 display, Monitor Audio Radius components with MA Gold center channel.

Thx!


----------



## mdavej

If analog stereo, then any player plus an optical/coax converter ($12) will do fine. If 5.1 or greater, then you have to go back to the 790 era or get Oppo.


----------



## Selden Ball

boca rat said:


> Looking for the best bang for the buck for a BD player that has analog RCAs and Netflix/Amazon/Pandora. I am assuming this needs to be an older unit ? Not sure I want to spring $500 for an Oppo as could put that money to a new receiver (currently using an old Sony DA3ES but unclear if a much newer receiver would give me a big sound upgrade or not.
> 
> Ideally a Sony - so looking for a S790 or similar - as have has Sony BDs since day one so the family is used to the interface but open. Ideally looking for something under $200 (new or used) but open to ideas. Must be good to high quality audio and video, using a 65" Panasonic VT60 display, Monitor Audio Radius components with MA Gold center channel.
> 
> Thx!





mdavej said:


> If analog stereo, then any player plus an optical/coax converter ($12) will do fine. If 5.1 or greater, then you have to go back to the 790 era or get Oppo.


The new Panasonic 4K UHD Blu-ray disc player (DMP UB900) also includes a multichannel 7.1 analog output, but it's at a similar price point to the Oppo players (~$600).


----------



## boca rat

mdavej said:


> If analog stereo, then any player plus an optical/coax converter ($12) will do fine. If 5.1 or greater, then you have to go back to the 790 era or get Oppo.


I looked at that but my current BDP (-S5500?) only has one digi coax out that is used to go to the old receiver, so I would need a splitter. I looked ror that but don't see them available for a sensible price.

Thx though.


----------



## boca rat

Thx Selden. At that price ($5-600) I might be better off just buying a new Denon X3200W or a used X4000 and get the sound upgrade as well, no?

If that was the case, thoughts on comparing the two receivers?


----------



## mdavej

boca rat said:


> I looked at that but my current BDP (-S5500?) only has one digi coax out that is used to go to the old receiver, so I would need a splitter. I looked ror that but don't see them available for a sensible price.
> 
> Thx though.


If you have a receiver, then just get analog out of it through the headphone jack or monitor outs. I assume you can use HDMI to your TV. What exactly would the analog be used for?


----------



## boca rat

mdavej said:


> If you have a receiver, then just get analog out of it through the headphone jack or monitor outs. I assume you can use HDMI to your TV. What exactly would the analog be used for?


2nd room speaker out, and also 2nd room pre-outs to a wifi transmitter. I need analog IN to my current receiver for it to do 2nd room anything, like most receivers apparently


----------



## mdavej

boca rat said:


> 2nd room speaker out, and also 2nd room pre-outs to a wifi transmitter. I need analog IN to my current receiver for it to do 2nd room anything, like most receivers apparently


My receiver does multi-zone with just one input. Maybe your money would be better spent on a new receiver ($300)?

In any case, for multiple outs and/or analog, you'll have to get something older. Seems like I recall having a Sony or Panasonic a long time ago that had optical, coax and analog stereo.

Good luck


----------



## boca rat

mdavej said:


> My receiver does multi-zone with just one input. Maybe your money would be better spent on a new receiver ($300)?
> 
> In any case, for multiple outs and/or analog, you'll have to get something older. Seems like I recall having a Sony or Panasonic a long time ago that had optical, coax and analog stereo.
> 
> Good luck


Which receiver do you have that does multi-room with digital inputs? So far I have found the Denon AVR-X3000+ series seem to do it, which start at $600 new. What receiver does this for $300?

Thx


----------



## n8nagel

Check refurbs at accessories4less

Sent from my 0PJA2 using Tapatalk


----------



## boca rat

n8nagel said:


> Check refurbs at accessories4less
> 
> Sent from my 0PJA2 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the link. It's a royal pain though tracking down a receiver that has both digital inputs to Zone 2, with speaker out and RCA pre-out, then researching if it's any good or not. 

Oh, and I forgot about a Phono input as well...ugh. Maybe that makes a search easier though...


----------



## mdavej

boca rat said:


> Thanks for the link. It's a royal pain though tracking down a receiver that has both digital inputs to Zone 2, with speaker out and RCA pre-out, then researching if it's any good or not.
> 
> Oh, and I forgot about a Phono input as well...ugh. Maybe that makes a search easier though...


My Denon E400 was on clearance for around $300 at the time. Two zone for any input, but no pre-outs besides the sub and no phono. Guess you'd have to get something much more expensive for all of that. Sorry


----------



## Stereoguy99

*What Player should I Look at??*

I’m in the market for a new Blu-ray player soon!! I would like to get a Oppo 103 but up here in Canada it will cost me $800.00 that is for the “standard” one..!!So my question is what player will come the closest in video & audio to the 103(my avr is a Yamaha RXA-2050 so it has the Sabre dac’s in it already). Not going 4k until my Panasonic 55ST60 dies!!Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Selden Ball

Stereoguy99 said:


> I’m in the market for a new Blu-ray player soon!! I would like to get a Oppo 103 but up here in Canada it will cost me $800.00 that is for the “standard” one..!!So my question is what player will come the closest in video & audio to the 103(my avr is a Yamaha RXA-2050 so it has the Sabre dac’s in it already). Not going 4k until my Panasonic 55ST60 dies!!Thanks for your help!!


If all you want are quality digital audio and video from the most common disc formats, then any Blu-ray player will meet that need, even the least expensive ones. The poor conversion of on-disc formats that plagued early players was fixed long ago. Sony and Panasonic players tend to be most recommended here. Traditionally they've had more features and been less buggy than players from other companies, although I understand that Samsung players have been quite good in the past couple of years.

However, Oppo players have some features which are not available in inexpensive BD players. You'll have to decide if you need any of them. Oppos are "universal players" which can decode several uncommon audio disc formats, like SACD and DVD-A. To play those formats, you'll need a universal player of some kind. New universal players are all in the same price range as Oppo players, although non-Oppos tend to be less expensive on the used market. Oppos also have some hardware features which are unique to them, like having a couple of HDMI inputs.


----------



## HarpNinja

*Budget player for Atmos?*

I have a Sony 6500, but it doesn't allow for straight Bitstream. Therefore, when I put in something with DTS, etc, I don't have the ability to use the Dolby Surround upmixer unless I move to PCM and upmix from 2 channel - yuck!

While I wait for a PS4 Neo (I have a PS3, but the Blu Ray part is broke it seems), is there a cheap Blu Ray player that will pass Bitstream? Like super cheap? Otherwise, I will wait for the PS4 Neo.

Thanks!


----------



## teachsac

HarpNinja said:


> I have a Sony 6500, but it doesn't allow for straight Bitstream. Therefore, when I put in something with DTS, etc, I don't have the ability to use the Dolby Surround upmixer unless I move to PCM and upmix from 2 channel - yuck!
> 
> While I wait for a PS4 Neo (I have a PS3, but the Blu Ray part is broke it seems), is there a cheap Blu Ray player that will pass Bitstream? Like super cheap? Otherwise, I will wait for the PS4 Neo.
> 
> Thanks!


Huh? You should not have a problem bitstreaming with the Sony. Check the 6500 thread and your settings. Shelden's response to the same question on Atmos.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...00-s6500-blu-ray-players-63.html#post45241785


----------



## HarpNinja

teachsac said:


> Huh? You should not have a problem bitstreaming with the Sony. Check the 6500 thread and your settings. Shelden's response to the same question on Atmos.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...00-s6500-blu-ray-players-63.html#post45241785


I got my settings from that thread when I got the player. It is set to Auto, not PCM, and DSU is not an option on those discs.

I either misread or didn't understand some of that post the first go - it sounds like this will be resolved shortly with a Denon firmware update?


----------



## Selden Ball

HarpNinja said:


> I got my settings from that thread when I got the player. It is set to Auto, not PCM, and DSU is not an option on those discs.
> 
> I either misread or didn't understand some of that post the first go - it sounds like this will be resolved shortly with a Denon firmware update?


It's because you have a 2015 model Denon receiver. They're deficient. They don't allow DSU to be applied to DTS soundtracks. It's not the fault of Sony's BD player (except that the BD player only decodes to stereo). The player settings Auto + Mix Off result in correct bitstreaming. Receivers from other major manufacturers (e.g. Yamaha and Pioneer) don't have this problem. This defect supposedly will be fixed in a few months with a firmware update provided by Denon (and Marantz).


----------



## Cichlid109

Thinking of getting a new Blu Ray Player. From what I have read the Samsung UBD-K8500 seems to be a good product but I cannot afford to spend 370.00 on a player and a true 4K does not appeal to me considering the costs of the discs at 30.00. My older Panasonic DMP-65 is okay but it is not up to par with the rest of my system. My AVR is a Yamaha RX-A2010 and would really like something that has good audio ex. Dolby as well as 4K upscaling. My budget is between 130-200. This may not get the best player out there but I am hoping it will be better then my current Panasonic. What would be some good choices? I have looked at the Samsung J7500 but that does mean I want that one I just want to know my options and suggestions so maybe you guys can help thanks.


----------



## Selden Ball

Cichlid109 said:


> Thinking of getting a new Blu Ray Player. From what I have read the Samsung UBD-K8500 seems to be a good product but I cannot afford to spend 370.00 on a player and a true 4K does not appeal to me considering the costs of the discs at 30.00. My older Panasonic DMP-65 is okay but it is not up to par with the rest of my system. My AVR is a Yamaha RX-A2010 and would really like something that has good audio ex. Dolby as well as 4K upscaling. My budget is between 130-200. This may not get the best player out there but I am hoping it will be better then my current Panasonic. What would be some good choices? I have looked at the Samsung J7500 but that does mean I want that one I just want to know my options and suggestions so maybe you guys can help thanks.


What are you looking for that's not available in your current Panasonic player?

If you want analog audio outputs, you do need to spend ~$300. Otherwise you have to use HDMI to get the best audio, which is provided on all BDPs.

In the past Sony and Panasonic have been the favored manufacturers here. Unfortunately, both are cutting major corners in their current models. In particular, their current internal audio decoders only provide stereo PCM. If you want multichannel audio from them, you have to use bitstreaming. Samsung's current players provide more options in audio decoding.

Sony provides a better set of streaming apps than does Panasonic. The Sony BDP-S6500 and its replacement the BDP-S6700 provide 4K upscaling in addition to playing SACD discs.The primary addition in the S6700 compared to the S6500 is support for Bluetooth. The two of them are priced in the vicinity of $100 depending on where you get them.


----------



## Cichlid109

Okay I will be more specific my Panasonic is maybe 7 plus years old not that its bad. Never had problem one with it and do not feel I am going to have any problems in the future with it. I have upgraded my my home theater system not as much as some but enough to where it questions my sanity. I prefer HDMI its quick and easy, looking for better picture quality, and ultimately better audio. Personally I have no preference to anyone brand like I mentioned my Panasonic has been great I am just looking for something better UHD is not important to me but I would like 4K upscaling. Biggest issue would like to get a good player for less then 200 that is better than the model I have. So I hope that helps if you could give me a few suggestions that would be great and once again thanks.


----------



## Selden Ball

Cichlid109 said:


> Okay I will be more specific my Panasonic is maybe 7 plus years old not that its bad. Never had problem one with it and do not feel I am going to have any problems in the future with it. I have upgraded my my home theater system not as much as some but enough to where it questions my sanity. I prefer HDMI its quick and easy, looking for better picture quality, and ultimately better audio. Personally I have no preference to anyone brand like I mentioned my Panasonic has been great I am just looking for something better UHD is not important to me but I would like 4K upscaling. Biggest issue would like to get a good player for less then 200 that is better than the model I have. So I hope that helps if you could give me a few suggestions that would be great and once again thanks.


I've already provided my suggestions: a Sony BDP-S6500 or BDP-S6700.

You are unlikely to hear any audio or see any video improvements due to the player alone so long as you stick with standard High Definition Blu-ray video. Any video improvements would be gotten by a careful, periodic calibration of your display device(s). They do change with age. Audio improvements would be provided by upgrading speakers (including careful placement in the room) and appropriate room treatments (diffusers, absorbers and bass traps). Such in-room audio and video calibrations are independent of the disc player and audio/video electronics. Modern AVRs do include various forms of room equalization software which can help with some infelicities in room acoustics when used carefully.

There were some problems in the earliest models of BD players when they upscaled the video signals from YCbCr 4:2:0 (which is all that's provided on BD discs) to YCbCr 4:2:2 (the minimum required by the HDMI standard). Their internal color lookup tables weren't quite right. This was fixed long ago in all of the various video decoding chipsets. I don't know if your Panasonic player is old enough to have that kind of problem. Similar defects in modern players usually are quickly fixed by firmware updates.

Also, some older BD players have random audio dropouts when bitstreaming BDs which make heavy use of the feature called "Seamless Branching", which often is encountered on discs with Atmos soundtracks. This has been fixed in all current BD players.

All 4K TVs include 4K upscaling. They have to upscale non-4K signals to match the resolutions of their displays. Otherwise they wouldn't be able to display standard or HD video at all.

4K upscaling in the player or receiver usually provides no visual quality benefits unless your 4K TV does poor upscaling on its own. Good TVs use interpolation, while the cheaper ones use line-doubling. Interpolation provides a better 4K image. I dunno which yours uses. (However, specifying a fixed resolution in your player devices does minimize the dropouts caused by HDMI resynchronization which happens whenever the resolution changes.)

I hope these comments help a little.


----------



## Cichlid109

To sum what you wrote hopefully correctly, pretty much brand " A " vs " Z " and everything in between will have the same audio as well as video unless I go with UHD. The player is only going to sound as good as my system sounds so if you have a marginal system marginal sound. I have upgraded my system to where I am not really comfortable spending any more money although there are a few weak links in my system examples being older 42" Panasonic LCD Upgrading a pair of surrounds maybe upgrading 2 0f my 15's but there is no need I have a fairly flat response down to right at or a little below 10hz. If you think the models you suggested will take advantage of my current set up that is great!! My next big purchase will be a 4K TV but not for awhile I am hoping that the player with the 4K if nothing else will improve upon the video discs I already have.


----------



## Cichlid109

I just reread what you wrote about multi channel, that is what I am looking for so in my case the Samsung would more than likely be my best choice.


----------



## Selden Ball

Cichlid109 said:


> To sum what you wrote hopefully correctly, pretty much brand " A " vs " Z " and everything in between will have the same audio as well as video unless I go with UHD. The player is only going to sound as good as my system sounds so if you have a marginal system marginal sound. I have upgraded my system to where I am not really comfortable spending any more money although there are a few weak links in my system examples being older 42" Panasonic LCD Upgrading a pair of surrounds maybe upgrading 2 0f my 15's but there is no need I have a fairly flat response down to right at or a little below 10hz. If you think the models you suggested will take advantage of my current set up that is great!! My next big purchase will be a 4K TV but not for awhile I am hoping that the player with the 4K if nothing else will improve upon the video discs I already have.


Unfortunately, having 4K upscaling in the player does nothing whatsoever if you don't have a 4K display. If you send a 4K signal to most 1080p displays, it won't work at all. A few 1080p displays can downscale 4K video signals, but then you're just upscaling and then immediately downscaling the signal again with all the possibilities of damage which that implies.

Starting with a true 4K video signal and downscaling that signal can provide some visual improvements over one that's mastered only in 2K, which is one reason why Sony's "mastered in 4K" Blu-rays usually look quite good. Unfortunately, my understanding is that the Samsung 4K player does a relatively poor job of downscaling the UHD color space to what's used by standard HD. The Panasonic and Philips 4K players haven't been available long enough for people to report how well they do the downscaling.


----------



## Cichlid109

Lets try again it seems my logic is flawed so forgive me, from what I read the Sony models will do the bit streaming just fine? Since my current Panasonic LCD TV is not 4K ready if I get the Sony model will I notice some improvements? I like the picture quality of blu ray just want to to be able to get the best audio I can out of the player. If the Sony will do it great I just thought the Samsung being a more expensive brand would be better.


----------



## teachsac

Cichlid109 said:


> Lets try again it seems my logic is flawed so forgive me, from what I read the Sony models will do the bit streaming just fine? Since my current Panasonic LCD TV is not 4K ready if I get the Sony model will I notice some improvements? I like the picture quality of blu ray just want to to be able to get the best audio I can out of the player. If the Sony will do it great I just thought the Samsung being a more expensive brand would be better.


As Shelden mention earlier, audio will be the same coming from both your current BDP65 and a new player. Both players bitstream. Video will also be the same with Blu-ray. I have old Panasonics, newer Sonys, Oppo, Denon, Samsung, etc. Samsung is my least favorite brand. Honestly, this is what you will get by getting a new player. Better apps and app performance and faster startup/load times. The Sonys are better at streaming (both apps and files).

S~


----------



## Cichlid109

Thank you so it boils down to features audio and video is going to be the same unless I had a 4K TV and a UHD player it will only be so good. Taking that into account the best bang for the buck is going to the Sony. Just when I get somewhat comfortable with setting up my hometheaer system a wrench gets thrown in when I ask about the players. Thank you.


----------



## ShadyCoh

So I have a 4K UHD tv Vizio p65 and use a Pioneer vsx 90 as a AVR so it has full 4k 2.2 compliance that is ran as a 5.1 surround system usualy DD+ and I do not plan on atmos

What reasons are there to go with a stand alone UHD Blue ray player like the samsung or panisonic over the Xbox one S ?


----------



## Selden Ball

Cichlid109 said:


> Lets try again it seems my logic is flawed so forgive me, from what I read the Sony models will do the bit streaming just fine?


Correct. However, you do need to turn Off the Audio Settings feature labeled "BD Audio Mix Setting". By default it's On, which causes the player to decode soundtracks to stereo PCM.


> Since my current Panasonic LCD TV is not 4K ready if I get the Sony model will I notice some improvements?


Maybe. There are several color decoding options available in the player. (YCbCr/RGB) Some TVs look better when you specify a particular setting instead of letting the player automatically choose one of them



> I like the picture quality of blu ray just want to to be able to get the best audio I can out of the player. If the Sony will do it great I just thought the Samsung being a more expensive brand would be better.


 Samsung players provide more audio encoding/decoding options than Sony players have. That might be important depending on what receiver you have. In particular, 2015 and 2016 D+M equipment currently are unable to apply Dolby Surround to DTS soundtracks. This is a major inconvenience not present in their older equipment or in receivers from other manufacturers. It's supposedly going to be fixed in a firmware update which is not expected until the fall. As a result, a workaround is to use multichannel audio decoding in the player.


----------



## Cichlid109

It seems like I dug up a big can of worms! I understood I think everything up until the last post, now it seems that since I am mostly interested in audio the Samsung might be better? If it means anything my AVR is a Yamaha RX-A2010 I currently have it set for surround decode which depending on my selection it goes to DolbyPL2x music. Not trying to sound cheap either but I saw several listings for the Samsung J7500 for approx. 130.00 I also saw the Sony 6700 new for the same price. Not questioning your knowledge but once again based on the ability to multi channel the Samsung is a better choice? Now if money was no object the new Panasonic for 700 would be great or even the K8500 for 370.00 but since I am not fully set for 4K not interested. Sorry for the numerous questions.


----------



## teachsac

Cichlid109 said:


> It seems like I dug up a big can of worms! I understood I think everything up until the last post, now it seems that since I am mostly interested in audio the Samsung might be better? If it means anything my AVR is a Yamaha RX-A2010 I currently have it set for surround decode which depending on my selection it goes to DolbyPL2x music. Not trying to sound cheap either but I saw several listings for the Samsung J7500 for approx. 130.00 I also saw the Sony 6700 new for the same price. Not questioning your knowledge but once again based on the ability to multi channel the Samsung is a better choice? Now if money was no object the new Panasonic for 700 would be great or even the K8500 for 370.00 but since I am not fully set for 4K not interested. Sorry for the numerous questions.


No. The audio options in the Samsung are for converting the DTS lossless codec to lossless Dolby Digital for receivers and Soundbars that only handle Dolby Digital and converting lossless TrueHD and DTS Master Audio to PCM for receivers that cannot decode those 2 formats. *You would not do either of those*. Between the Sony model and the Samsung models you mentioned, I would go with the Sony.

S~


----------



## Cichlid109

Okay the 6700 it is. Once I get a 4K TV is video will be even better but this is still a start. Last question are there any advantages going with the S7200 over the S6700? Just want to make sure before I buy.
Thanks Norman


----------



## Selden Ball

Cichlid109 said:


> Okay the 6700 it is. Once I get a 4K TV is video will be even better but this is still a start. Last question are there any advantages going with the S7200 over the S6700? Just want to make sure before I buy.
> Thanks Norman


Functionally, they're essentially identical.

One major difference is packaging:
The 7200 is in a full-width box and includes its AC power supply inside the box, using a standard external power cord. The 6700 is in a small box, maybe 50% larger than the disc drive and uses an external wall-wart power supply. This can take up excessive space on some power strips.

Also, the 7200 has a minimal front-panel display. The 6700 has no display.


----------



## Cichlid109

If those are the only two differences then the choice is even easier , I will go for the cheaper of the two. Not worried about cords or plug space that is covered. If the 6700 has no front panel display that is fine I am sure the display on the monitor will be fine. For that matter even with my AVR I use the display on my TV more so then the one on the AVR. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Cichlid109

I ended up ordering the 6700 and wanted to say thanks to all for the help.


----------



## pwcopy

*So much I don't know*

I have no experience with home theatre or digital. Finally abandoning my 25 y/o A/V gear. I bought a VIZIO M50 C1 4K Smart TV. It has auto 4K upscaling. Does this mean that I don't have to buy a BluRay player with upscaling? 

Many thanks for your help,
PWCOPY

VIZIO M50 C1 4K Smart TV
Yamaha RX-V481BL Receiver
Martin Logan Speaker System (Motion 20 fronts, Motion 8 center, Motion 4 rears)
Definitive Technology PRO 60 Sub


----------



## pittsoccer33

Since your tv has a UHD resolution, anything not at 2160p will need to be upscaled to display. The tv can do it, but there is a school of thought that doing the scaling at the source (the player) can give you a better image.

UHD Bluray players are now available. They can upscale traditional blurays and also play the new UHD resolution ones.


----------



## bobknavs

That's right. You don't need to buy a BluRay player with upscaling.

However, if you don't already own a BluRay player, there are inexpensive ones (starting at


----------



## pwcopy

Thank u both for your replies. bobknavs, you are correct that my TV doesn't have HDR. I read an article that said the difference between using a true 4K player and a 4K upscaling player with this TV is minimal, so I will look for a highly rated upscaling player and save my self some money. I've been watching 480p so long that Blu-ray will be a reveleation. Thanks again!


----------



## pittsoccer33

pwcopy said:


> I read an article that said the difference between using a true 4K player and a 4K upscaling player with this TV is minima


I have a hard time believing this is true.

UHD bluray (a true 4K player) should have a lot more detail, wider color gamut, etc. 

What I think would produce a negligible difference is a legacy bluray player (where your TV upscales it) and a newer model that can upscale 1080p to 4K. These options would probably look similar, but neither would be as good as an actual 2160p image.


----------



## bobknavs

pittsoccer33 said:


> I have a hard time believing this is true.
> 
> UHD bluray (a true 4K player) should have a lot more detail, wider color gamut, etc.
> 
> What I think would produce a negligible difference is a legacy bluray player (where your TV upscales it) and a newer model that can upscale 1080p to 4K. These options would probably look similar, but neither would be as good as an actual 2160p image.


I don't know whether UHD would give a better color gamut on an M50-C1.

The extra detail might be nice, but to fully appreciate it, you may have to sit _very _close to the monitor. (The monitor's diagonal dimension would be roughly right. Would you sit 50" from a 50" monitor? Actually, if you wanted a pixel to subtend 1 arc minute, or 0.3 milliradians, you'd have to sit about 38" from a 50" TV.)

Mostly playing devil's advocate here. My current TV is a Hisense 50H8C (cheap), and I own a Samsung UBD-K8500 UHD Blu Ray player. I can tell the difference between UHD and regular BDs, but it's more subtle than the difference between BD and DVD. (At least at normal viewing distances, for me.)

Someday, HDR may be the most significant improvement in the realism of video. I hope that I can afford a monitor that does a good job of that when the time comes.


----------



## schalliol

I'm looking for a reasonable Blu Ray player that can be used vertically. Does anyone know of good options. Thanks!


----------



## TKX1138

ShadyCoh said:


> So I have a 4K UHD tv Vizio p65 and use a Pioneer vsx 90 as a AVR so it has full 4k 2.2 compliance that is ran as a 5.1 surround system usualy DD+ and I do not plan on atmos
> 
> What reasons are there to go with a stand alone UHD Blue ray player like the samsung or panisonic over the Xbox one S ?


Hah! I sentiment exactly! I have been watching this thread and have been very excited to read about the mostly positive comments regarding g the Philips BDP7501, but gosh $350 to $400 for disc players with limited streaming content availability? I just saw that Best Buy is going to have the new Xbox One S available on August 2nd (in two days). With ability to stream 4k content from its existing library of providers AND play 4k blu-ray with HDR support and play all existing Xbox One games and backwards compatibility with many 360 games for the same price or even less than the current available 4k blu-ray players only, is there any continuing compelling reason to pull the trigger on the Philips? I saw comments on the BB of customers having already received their One S a couple of days early through shipping. Anyone here got one? I also see on the BB website that you can trade up your current Xbox One or PS4 for a minimum $125.00 gift card towards the Xbox One. So for example, a 500gb Xbox One S for $300, then apply the $125 CG and maybe additional reward points you might have accumulated. We're talking way less than $200 for the latest gen game console that plays 4k blu-ray discs with HDR support! Just sayin'. Sitting on the sidelines playing the waiting game is killin' me! Then there's the PS4 Neo with 4k in September! Good grief! Panny can keep their $700 offering. That's not an option for me.


----------



## S_G7

schalliol said:


> I'm looking for a reasonable Blu Ray player that can be used vertically. Does anyone know of good options. Thanks!


Toshiba BDX5500 (includes vertical stand)
Toshiba BDX6400 (includes vertical stand, but hard to find and BDX5500 has a better rep)
Panasonic DMP-BBT01 (includes stand for vertical orientation, but very hard to find new or even used at this point)
PS3 Slim
PS3 Super Slim
PS4
Xbox One S (the new 4k version about to be released, not the older version which officially supports only horizontal placement)

All of the above have slot loaders with the exception of the PS3 super slim.


----------



## schalliol

Amazingly helpful!! Thank you!


----------



## Selden Ball

TKX1138 said:


> I just saw that Best Buy is going to have the new Xbox One S available on August 2nd (in two days). With ability to stream 4k content from its existing library of providers AND play 4k blu-ray with HDR support and play all existing Xbox One games and backwards compatibility with many 360 games for the same price or even less than the current available 4k blu-ray players only, is there any continuing compelling reason to pull the trigger on the Philips?


My understanding is that the XB1S can't bitstream. It has to decode the audio to do its own processing. As a result, neither Atmos nor DTS:X soundtracks can be heard in their "full glory".


----------



## TKX1138

Selden Ball said:


> My understanding is that the XB1S can't bitstream. It has to decode the audio to do its own processing. As a result, neither Atmos nor DTS:X soundtracks can be heard in their "full glory".


Gaaah! You are correct Selden Ball. Why, why do they do just a [email protected]$$ job?!?! 4k with HDR and no bitstream support for Atmos/DTS:x??? Unbelievable! I can't imagine that Microsoft didn't know these exist or thought " oops, we forgot". I was ready to pull the trigger tomorrow, but not now. Thanks for helping me avoid a disastrous choice, Selden Ball! I suppose if neither of these surround codecs mattered to me, this would definitely be a nice alternative to just a UHD blu-ray player only. However, it DOES matter and so I'll continue to wait and see what PS 4.5 offers in the coming months. BIG mistake Microsoft! You could've had a huge lead over Sony by sweeping up the UHD player market months early and considering Scorpio is further out, that will be another miss for Microsoft as by then I hope to have some form of a 4k BD player ( for cheap(er)) before then. Sigh....


----------



## drober30

*What are the newer Samsung Blu Ray Players?*

I'm looking to buy a new Blu Ray player. What are Samsung's newest (2016) players? Is the UBD-K8500 the only 2016 player? 

I did not want to spend $300, just looking to replace an old player in the bedroom that always has trouble playing discs.

bd-j6300
bd-h6500
bd-j7500


----------



## bobknavs

Samsung.com has a setting on the page that shows BD?DVD players to list them by newest first. The BD-J6300 shows as newest. The page is a little messed up, though: it gives "N/A" for WiFi, but the details show that it's a smart player with dual band WiFi.

You may not need the latest model, unless you want a smart player with UHD upscaling. It'd be slightly more future proof, but if it was me, I'd go for the least expensive model I could find that had good reviews as a player.


----------



## drober30

Thanks for the reply!

I went out last night and bought UBD-K8500. Sometimes (most the time for me) I just buy the best and then I don't have to worry about the rest.


----------



## seared

Please name a Blu-Ray player that has *DVD* Multi-Disc Resume, under $50 when on sale. 

When playing DVDs, I'd like to be able to switch among several discs and have the player pick up where I stopped. 

Big bonus if it can also do this for Blu-Ray, but that may be asking too much for a cheapie like me.


----------



## ToonMasterTim

seared said:


> Please name a Blu-Ray player that has *DVD* Multi-Disc Resume, under $50 when on sale.
> 
> When playing DVDs, I'd like to be able to switch among several discs and have the player pick up where I stopped.
> 
> Big bonus if it can also do this for Blu-Ray, but that may be asking too much for a cheapie like me.


A used PS3. Although, you may need to spend twice your budget unless you can find a good deal from a friend or someone on Craigslist. On Blu-ray, the Java code on the disc will handle the resume option. Often, you put a Blu-ray in a player and it will ask you when you play the movie if you want to resume where you left off.


----------



## seared

DVD and Blu-Ray players have been the least reliable of my electronics purchases, so I'm reluctant to buy used. I will keep it in mind though.


----------



## madaudio

drober30 said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I went out last night and bought UBD-K8500. Sometimes (most the time for me) I just buy the best and then I don't have to worry about the rest.


For me any disc player must support SACD and DVD Audio discs. The UBD-K8500 does not do this. So if I ever upgrade from Blu-ray to UHD, it still looks like I would have to wait for the new Oppos (and also see what the likes of Denon, Arcam, Cambridge Audio and the like, bring to the party)


----------



## heavyharmonies

*Which Blu-Ray/Universal player for SACD/DVDA playback?*

When I redid my HT setup last month, I had a bit of a brain fart. I assumed I would be able to pull out my old Yamaha S1800 and use it for multichannel SACD... but when I bought the Denon x4200w I neglected to take into account the lack of analog inputs and more importantly that the S1800 won't do SACD over HDMI... only analog.

D'oh!

So I'm looking for a budget SACD/DVDA player that will do multichannel SACD and DVDA over HDMI. I want to keep it inexpensive as I see this as a temporary stopgap pending what Oppo may offer in their forthcoming 4K UHD player.

Some paramters:



I don't need 4K playback or upconversion, as I am using a Samsung 4k UHD player for that.
Wifi is unneccessary, as I have gigabit connections available.
The quality of Netflix/Youtube apps is immaterial, as I have the apps on the Samsung and on my TV for that.
PAL-to-NTSC conversion is a must, as this is the unit I will use for watching PAL music DVDs (and I have quite a few).
The plan is to run everything via HDMI, although I suppose I could use 2CH analog outs for CD playback.
Ideally there would be a path to making the unit region free.

The contenders based upon my research thus far:

*Oppo 103.* The most expensive option at $500. Refurbs don't appear to be in stock regularly, so I'm looking at paying full freight if I go this route. Upside: Region free is available via a ~$60 external addon (search eBay).

*Marantz UD5007.* Manufacturer refurbs at $319 from accessoriesforless. Seems to be well reviewed, but there aren't a lot of reviews. Unsure of Pal-to-NTSC conversion or region-free option. 

*Yamaha BD-A140.* Manufacturer refurbs at $299. Late addition; haven't done a whole lot of reading on this model. Unsure of Pal-to-NTSC conversion or region-free option. 

*Sony UHP-H1.* $348 new, open box units at $297. Just released in June (I think), not a whole lot of reviews out there. Sony's first player to directly support DVDA. Unsure of Pal-to-NTSC conversion or region-free option.

Recommendations? Other units I've missed?

I'd REALLY prefer something at the $300 level than the $500 level...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rdgrimes

You can buy a used Oppo on eBay or elsewhere, and they are fully supported. Even the old DVD players, (widely available), can do SACD/DVD-A over HDMI.


----------



## JReuter21

*Game console or Blu-ray player*

So i'm just finishing my basement build. It is not a dedicated theater. Pool table, bar, couch, projector kinda room. I was planning on just getting a cheap


----------



## Dreamliner

JReuter21 said:


> So i'm just finishing my basement build. It is not a dedicated theater. Pool table, bar, couch, projector kinda room. I was planning on just getting a cheap


----------



## JReuter21

I am kind of new to all this but I think I understand this whole bitstream thing... basically its the ability to use Atmos and DTS:X right?

Well my projector cant do 4K and I only have a 5.1 system so no Atmos so will the current ability of not being able to bitstream make a difference in my situation?

Also whats the benefit of the Sony BDP-S6500 over the simpler Samsung BD-J5100 if I dont need WiFi or 4K? Will it provide better audio or video quality? Better UI? Just a better quality product?

This isnt me being a wise guy btw, honest questions


----------



## mdavej

The picture quality will be the same no matter which player or game console you choose. I personally wouldn't waste money on something I'd rarely/never use (game console).

The UI on a game console is going to be more convoluted since BD playback is not its primary function. You already know this. A game console is also going to take up more space, use more energy, be slower to start and generate more heat and noise. 

There is no benefit of one model over another if you never use that benefit. So if you don't need wifi, don't get it. Sounds like the most basic model of any brand would satisfy your requirements. A used BD-J5100 is only $30 on Amazon. Step up to the next model if you think you'd ever use 3D. Personally, I'd grab one of those or a low end Sony and call it a day. Used on Amazon usually means the previous owner used it for 5 minutes and couldn't figure it out or changed his/her mind, IOW, good as new. 

Also, if you don't already have a universal remote, the remote alone for a game console is going to cost nearly as much as a second hand stand-alone player.

The logical choice in your case is a stand-alone player. But sounds like you're fishing for justification for the game console, so get the game console if that's what you truly want.


----------



## JReuter21

mdavej said:


> The picture quality will be the same no matter which player or game console you choose. I personally wouldn't waste money on something I'd rarely/never use (game console).
> 
> The UI on a game console is going to be more convoluted since BD playback is not its primary function. You already know this. A game console is also going to take up more space, use more energy, be slower to start and generate more heat and noise.
> 
> There is no benefit of one model over another if you never use that benefit. So if you don't need wifi, don't get it. Sounds like the most basic model of any brand would satisfy your requirements. A used BD-J5100 is only $30 on Amazon. Step up to the next model if you think you'd ever use 3D. Personally, I'd grab one of those or a low end Sony and call it a day. Used on Amazon usually means the previous owner used it for 5 minutes and couldn't figure it out or changed his/her mind, IOW, good as new.
> 
> Also, if you don't already have a universal remote, the remote alone for a game console is going to cost nearly as much as a second hand stand-alone player.
> 
> The logical choice in your case is a stand-alone player. But sounds like you're fishing for justification for the game console, so get the game console if that's what you truly want.


Thanks for the input. I wouldnt say im fishing for justification but I completely understand where youre coming from. I just hate wasting money and I know you usually get what you pay for especially with electronics. Ive had my PS3 since they came out, literally, so Ive never looked at blu-ray players. I was honestly blown away to see how cheap they were so I got a little nervous. Id rather spend the least amount possible so thats good news. Ive just spent about 3K in the last week on a new receiver, projector and 5.1 set up, plus had to buy funiture for the basement so Im about tired of spending money.

I just remembered hearing when the PS4 and XBox One were coming out that they were supposed to be geared toward Home Theater type operations more, and was a little surprised that it was


----------



## mdavej

JReuter21 said:


> Thanks for the input. I wouldnt say im fishing for justification but I completely understand where youre coming from. I just hate wasting money and I know you usually get what you pay for especially with electronics. Ive had my PS3 since they came out, literally, so Ive never looked at blu-ray players. I was honestly blown away to see how cheap they were so I got a little nervous. Id rather spend the least amount possible so thats good news. Ive just spent about 3K in the last week on a new receiver, projector and 5.1 set up, plus had to buy funiture for the basement so Im about tired of spending money.
> 
> I just remembered hearing when the PS4 and XBox One were coming out that they were supposed to be geared toward Home Theater type operations more, and was a little surprised that it was


----------



## doubleroll

*BD player recommendation needed*

Want to replace a Sony BDP-S570 as I have an incoming Anthem D2V. I already have LINN Unidisk so analog audio is not a concern. Just need a good transport that will support the latest HD formats when connected to the D2V. Streaming is also something I Would like to have, Spotify, YouTube, etc. Maybe DLNA as well. Thoughts? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## teachsac

doubleroll said:


> Want to replace a Sony BDP-S570 as I have an incoming Anthem D2V. I already have LINN Unidisk so analog audio is not a concern. Just need a good transport that will support the latest HD formats when connected to the D2V. Streaming is also something I Would like to have, Spotify, YouTube, etc. Maybe DLNA as well. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You could probably go with one of the new Sony X700 models depending on your exact needs, 3D, UHD scaling, etc. I've been really happy with my S790 and S7200.

S~


----------



## purbeast

My 2nd Sony player has **** the bed so I'm completely finished with Sony products.

I also don't want to spend the money on an Oppo.

So now that those 2 are options are out of the picture, I'm looking for some recommendations.

I had one of the mid/higher end Sony players that were like $90 or something when I got them, so that is the type of price range I'm looking for. Right now I'm just using my PS4 to watch movies, however I want something that loads up quicker and will actually display the sound that I'm using on the receiver, both of which my Sony players were.

I'm not really interested in any higher end bluray features, I basically just need it to work and display a good picture and let me use HD audio in my setup. That's the reason I'm not really interested in the Oppo just becaus I think it's overkill for what I am looking for.

Having one that may also have apps like Netflix or Amazon Prime would also be a plus so that I can use those without having to load up my consoles.

So anyone have any recommendations? Thanks.

EDIT:

One requirement as well is it has to have 3D support.


----------



## Rich86

purbeast said:


> My 2nd Sony player has **** the bed so I'm completely finished with Sony products.
> 
> I also don't want to spend the money on an Oppo.
> 
> So now that those 2 are options are out of the picture, I'm looking for some recommendations.
> 
> I had one of the mid/higher end Sony players that were like $90 or something when I got them, so that is the type of price range I'm looking for. Right now I'm just using my PS4 to watch movies, however I want something that loads up quicker and will actually display the sound that I'm using on the receiver, both of which my Sony players were.
> 
> I'm not really interested in any higher end bluray features, I basically just need it to work and display a good picture and let me use HD audio in my setup. That's the reason I'm not really interested in the Oppo just becaus I think it's overkill for what I am looking for.
> 
> Having one that may also have apps like Netflix or Amazon Prime would also be a plus so that I can use those without having to load up my consoles.
> 
> So anyone have any recommendations? Thanks.


I'm not sure what model Sony players you had that have headed for the electronic afterlife . . but I have always recommended either Sony or Panasonic to folks - but these days I lean far more towards Panasonic, as my DMP-BD85 seems to consistently be able to handle discs that the Sony BDP-S1000ES sometimes gags on (most recently the 1st 2 seasons of Spartacus from Starz/Anchor Bay). Of course I can't comment on whether these models are representative of how new models perform.


----------



## purbeast

Rich86 said:


> I'm not sure what model Sony players you had that have headed for the electronic afterlife . . but I have always recommended either Sony or Panasonic to folks - but these days I lean far more towards Panasonic, as my DMP-BD85 seems to consistently be able to handle discs that the Sony BDP-S1000ES sometimes gags on (most recently the 1st 2 seasons of Spartacus from Starz/Anchor Bay). Of course I can't comment on whether these models are representative of how new models perform.


The 2 sony models that I have had crap out on me is BDPS5100 and BDPS5500.

I will look into Panasonic. I have an ST50 for one of my TV's and the AE8000 for my projector and have never had an issue with those.

Thanks.


----------



## White Noise

I'm in the market for a new blu ray player. It's been years since I last bought my current Sony and I'm leaning towards either Sony or Panasonic. Though I would consider another brand.


I need really good 1080p video quality, it doesn't have to provide the HD audio formats as my receiver does this already. NO 3d is needed. No 4k is needed, I don't care about wifi or streaming. Though being able to use a thumb drive to watch some movies taken from my PC a plus.


I really just need a really good quality image. It will be projected onto a 120" screen.


Oh and I have a DarbeeVision unit hooked up between the HT receiver and projector.


Budget is on the low side. Under $200 would be nice.


Thanks!


----------



## Rich86

White Noise said:


> I'm in the market for a new blu ray player. It's been years since I last bought my current Sony and I'm leaning towards either Sony or Panasonic. Though I would consider another brand.
> 
> I need really good 1080p video quality, it doesn't have to provide the HD audio formats as my receiver does this already. NO 3d is needed. No 4k is needed, I don't care about wifi or streaming. Though being able to use a thumb drive to watch some movies taken from my PC a plus.
> 
> I really just need a really good quality image. It will be projected onto a 120" screen.
> 
> Oh and I have a DarbeeVision unit hooked up between the HT receiver and projector.
> 
> Budget is on the low side. Under $200 would be nice.
> 
> Thanks!


What model is your current Sony? If it is connected via HDMI, you are probably getting the native HD video and lossless audio - so why do you want a different player? Is your current player misbehaving or deficient for your needs?


----------



## AMartin56

purbeast said:


> The 2 sony models that I have had crap out on me is BDPS5100 and BDPS5500.
> 
> I will look into Panasonic. I have an ST50 for one of my TV's and the AE8000 for my projector and have never had an issue with those.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm in the same boat. I generally like Sony products but their Bluray players seem like junk lately. 

I had two of the 'pyramid top' units (I forget the model numbers) and they were both noisy as hell.

Now I have a non 3D 1500(or 1700? I forget) that plays movies fine but can't stream anything without hiccups. 

I have a 5500 that seems to stream okay but skips and locks up when playing discs. 

I said screw it and got a Roku for streaming... It's been great. Now I just want a quiet and solidly built 3D player for less than an Oppo costs. I already feed everything through a Lumagen Mini 3D so I don't need fancy processing. 

I'm very pleased with Sony's picture quality but I've got a huge boneyard of their players and it's getting ridiculous. I watch one movie a day on average and my next player needs to be able to handle the mileage.

And Samsung is out. I've had nothing but trouble with their products.


----------



## Lube

I'm having success with the Sony BDPS6500. Great picture very fast response time including loading and so far no issues at all with hdcp hand shaking, locking up or anything. I usually try to steer clear of Sony due to having issues with past products of theirs but I took a chance on this model and I couldn't be happier.
*
*


----------



## nikknightt

*NTFS H264 MKV AC3 Chapters*

Can somebody recommend a couple of players that support a NTFS USB drive with h264 AC3 MKV? Chapter navigation is a must. Subtitles not a must. MKVs created with VideoRedo.

My current Samsung BD-C5500 can do all above Xcept MKV chapters..

Old players aren't an issue. Can always find them on ebay..
Thanks..


----------



## wmcclain

nikknightt said:


> Can somebody recommend a couple of players that support a NTFS USB drive with h264 AC3 MKV? Chapter navigation is a must. Subtitles not a must. MKVs created with VideoRedo.
> 
> My current Samsung BD-C5500 can do all above Xcept MKV chapters..
> 
> Old players aren't an issue. Can always find them on ebay..
> Thanks..


Do you have a price ceiling? The OPPO models do this but start at $499 new.

-Bill


----------



## nikknightt

wmcclain said:


> Do you have a price ceiling? The OPPO models do this but start at $499 new.
> -Bill


Thank for responding.. Yes, I've heard Oppo does it all..
Price ceiling? Cheap. I can keep the Samsung & build a Raspberry Pi for $20-50 for Kodi.
With all these old/refurb players on sale I figured somebody knew of one that supports mkv chapters.. 
I've looked at Samsung, Sony & LG threads and haven't found a clear answer yet. Thought I'd ask here..


----------



## jack01

*Blu Ray Players with App Support*

Currently I have Samsung BD-P1590 which I am planning to replace.
I also have Roku 3 which is on its last leg.


So I want to replace BD-1590 and Roku and get a new Blu Ray player which will have access to various apps. 
I need to have. Amazon Video, Amazon Music, Hulu, Netflix and various other News Chanel Apps.


I did google search and ended with hundreds of pages of information, I am still going through that


Any suggestions for new Blu Ray player?


----------



## mdavej

jack01 said:


> Currently I have Samsung BD-P1590 which I am planning to replace.
> I also have Roku 3 which is on its last leg.
> 
> 
> So I want to replace BD-1590 and Roku and get a new Blu Ray player which will have access to various apps.
> I need to have. Amazon Video, Amazon Music, Hulu, Netflix and various other News Chanel Apps.
> 
> 
> I did google search and ended with hundreds of pages of information, I am still going through that
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for new Blu Ray player?


What you're looking for does not exist, so you can stop looking. Get whatever player you like plus a streaming device. Roku is probably the only one that's going to have your News Channel Apps. Fire TV might have them, but it has it's own issues. Roku is about to release a whole new set of devices, so you may want to hold off a little longer.


----------



## teachsac

Agree with mdavej. Keep the ROKU for streaming and get a Blu-ray player that meets your needs for watching discs. That's what I and many others do. No BD player will have all of the apps that people use (HBO Go, News, etc.). I like my Sony players.


S~


----------



## damien hawkins

*Blu-ray players that play large Mkv files*

Are there any blu-ray players besides the oppo that play Mkv files around 50 gb? All my players can't seem to handle the file size.


----------



## ack_bk

Picking up a Samsung 8000 series 4K/HDR tv this weekend and trying decide between the Samsung and Philips 4K players. Leaning towards Philips, but is there a benefit with going Samsung because the TV is also Samsung?


----------



## Jim1348

ack_bk said:


> .....is there a benefit with going Samsung because the TV is also Samsung?


Could there be a benefit of each remote control being able to control the other device?


----------



## Tacoboy

Looking at getting the Samsung - BD-J6300 Blu-ray player.
Any reason not to buy it?
As I'm assuming it's a decent player.


----------



## BillP

Tacoboy said:


> Looking at getting the Samsung - BD-J6300 Blu-ray player.
> Any reason not to buy it?
> As I'm assuming it's a decent player.


Many here prefer Sony or Panasonic (or Oppo). IMO, Samsung reliability and customer service are below the other brands.


----------



## Tacoboy

BillP said:


> Many here prefer Sony or Panasonic (or Oppo). IMO, Samsung reliability and customer service are below the other brands.


I'm not big on some Sony electronics, but I do like Panasonic 
I'm sure Oppo is one of the best, but also the higher priced.


----------



## martynic

*Audio quality preference over video*

I currently have a Samsung BD-5500 BD player and has served me OK over the years. Lately however...it takes a long time to load up certain BD's. Also, I'm not sure how well it will pass Atmos programming in bit stream mode. 

Since I will be setting up my system for Atmos in the near future I am looking at possibly replacing the BD-5500. Keeping in mind that I do not crave great video quality, but do like good audio (since I watch a lot of concert discs), is there a decent player (low or mid tier) that will put out better audio than the older BD5500 and not take too long to load a disc? 

Basically I am looking for a relatively inexpensive player that will do a good job with the newer audio formats, load up relatively fast, and do just an adequate job with video. 
Is there such a player?


----------



## hernanu

martynic said:


> I currently have a Samsung BD-5500 BD player and has served me OK over the years. Lately however...it takes a long time to load up certain BD's. Also, I'm not sure how well it will pass Atmos programming in bit stream mode.
> 
> Since I will be setting up my system for Atmos in the near future I am looking at possibly replacing the BD-5500. Keeping in mind that I do not crave great video quality, but do like good audio (since I watch a lot of concert discs), is there a decent player (low or mid tier) that will put out better audio than the older BD5500 and not take too long to load a disc?
> 
> Basically I am looking for a relatively inexpensive player that will do a good job with the newer audio formats, load up relatively fast, and do just an adequate job with video.
> Is there such a player?


All you need to support Atmos from a player perspective is to be able to bitstream. So any player that bitstreams should be able to handle it. 

It won't necessarily improve on the player you already have, but it will give you better loading, maybe other features that you find valuable. 

It's a pretty low bar, since I think they all should bitstream, the critical part is the receiver and what it does with the sound. So I think any current low priced player that won't fall apart immediately will do. 

Good luck.


----------



## Selden Ball

martynic said:


> I currently have a Samsung BD-5500 BD player and has served me OK over the years. Lately however...it takes a long time to load up certain BD's. Also, I'm not sure how well it will pass Atmos programming in bit stream mode.
> 
> Since I will be setting up my system for Atmos in the near future I am looking at possibly replacing the BD-5500. Keeping in mind that I do not crave great video quality, but do like good audio (since I watch a lot of concert discs), is there a decent player (low or mid tier) that will put out better audio than the older BD5500 and not take too long to load a disc?
> 
> Basically I am looking for a relatively inexpensive player that will do a good job with the newer audio formats, load up relatively fast, and do just an adequate job with video.
> Is there such a player?





hernanu said:


> All you need to support Atmos from a player perspective is to be able to bitstream. So any player that bitstreams should be able to handle it.
> 
> It won't necessarily improve on the player you already have, but it will give you better loading, maybe other features that you find valuable.
> 
> It's a pretty low bar, since I think they all should bitstream, the critical part is the receiver and what it does with the sound. So I think any current low priced player that won't fall apart immediately will do.
> 
> Good luck.


Unfortunately, many Atmos discs overuse the feature "Seamless Branching". The chipsets in some older players can't cope with that and generate random audio dropouts. I dunno if the Samsung BD5500 is one which has that problem. It's old enough that it might. However, all current generation Blu-ray players don't have that problem. 

When bitstreaming over HDMI, you get a bit-perfect audio stream: what's on the disc is what goes into your audio equipment. So far as that's concerned, it doesn't matter which Blu-ray player you get. They'll all bitstream Atmos perfectly. (Note that I am not including Blu-ray gaming consoles: some can and some can't.) It's the other features of the player that would affect your decision: being able to play 3D, SACD, DVD-A or UHD discs will each add to the player's cost. If you don't need any of those formats, you can get the cheapest player available, typically under $50. 

HDMI does have a tiny amount of jitter which some people claim they can hear. Whether that might be a problem for you is another thing that I dunno. Personally, I think that being able to listen to lossless audio with Atmos is far more important.


----------



## TomC1315

*Should I bother upgrading my LG BD630?*

My Marantz UD5007 is no longer recognizing discs (unknown disc or no disk reading) ... Marantz customer service suggested a disc cleaner (that didn't help) or having it serviced/repaired. 

Firmware is up to date.

I've never been happy with the handshake between my UD5007 and SR5007 receiver ... it was never a surprise when I needed to power off one or both to get things going ... as a result of that, I'm no longer committed to the uniform Marantz look.

My first inclination was to see what Oppo has to offer ... the 103 looks great. 

Audio is my primary concern as far as the HT is concerned, Blu-ray player included.

But ... as I'm reading up on Blu-ray/audio quality, I'm not sure where my upgrade $$$ should go.

I'm under the impression that analog connections and Audysssey room correction aren't compatible ... I'd much rather have an HDMI connection anyway.

Since the decoding is done in the AVR when using the HDMI connection, as far as audio is concerned, are all Blu-ray players (like the LG BD630 that I grabbed from the exercise room) basically the same?

Interestingly, the Oppo owner's thread, on the first page, seems to indicate that for DTS MasterAudio, the Oppo 103 can internally decode the material via analog or HDMI connection.

The two sources I'm concerned about with regards to the audio quality are (1) my classical music/opera DVDs and Blurays and (2) Hi-res digital audio from an iPad.

Finally, am I correct in assuming that the Oppo 103 has better internals and processing capability than my SR5007 receiver?

Thanks


----------



## Selden Ball

TomC1315 said:


> My Marantz UD5007 is no longer recognizing discs (unknown disc or no disk reading) ... Marantz customer service suggested a disc cleaner (that didn't help) or having it serviced/repaired.
> 
> Firmware is up to date.
> 
> I've never been happy with the handshake between my UD5007 and SR5007 receiver ... it was never a surprise when I needed to power off one or both to get things going ... as a result of that, I'm no longer committed to the uniform Marantz look.
> 
> My first inclination was to see what Oppo has to offer ... the 103 looks great.
> 
> Audio is my primary concern as far as the HT is concerned, Blu-ray player included.
> 
> But ... as I'm reading up on Blu-ray/audio quality, I'm not sure where my upgrade $$$ should go.
> 
> I'm under the impression that analog connections and Audysssey room correction aren't compatible ... I'd much rather have an HDMI connection anyway.


 You're right in that multichannel analog audio can't be processed. However, stereo can. I.e. D+M don't provide A-to-D converters on the multichannel inputs, but they do have a pair for the stereo inputs.


> Since the decoding is done in the AVR when using the HDMI connection, as far as audio is concerned, are all Blu-ray players (like the LG BD630 that I grabbed from the exercise room) basically the same?


 Nominally, yes: when bitstreaming, the same audio bits are sent from player to the receiver (or pre/pro). Some vendors claim to have lower jitter levels, though.


> Interestingly, the Oppo owner's thread, on the first page, seems to indicate that for DTS MasterAudio, the Oppo 103 can internally decode the material via analog or HDMI connection.


 Most modern disc players can do that. Unfortunately, due to penny-pinching, many current generation players (including most of those from Sony and Panasonic) are limited to stereo decoders and don't provide multichannel decoders. Sony's top-of-the-line UHP-H1 BD player does have multichannel decoders. (Despite the name, it is not a 4K UHD player.)


> The two sources I'm concerned about with regards to the audio quality are (1) my classical music/opera DVDs and Blurays and (2) Hi-res digital audio from an iPad.
> 
> Finally, am I correct in assuming that the Oppo 103 has better internals and processing capability than my SR5007 receiver?
> 
> Thanks


 I dunno without doing some research. Its D/A circuitry is supposed to be quite good, but the 105's is better. That's irrelevant if you're going to be using Audyssey, though. That requires analog audio to be redigitized in the receiver, so you might as well bitstream over HDMI.


----------



## sd-hd

*Panasonic BD35 needs replacing*

My Panasonic BD35 is nearly 8 years old. It has stopped playing most blurays, and those it does it freezes up after about 30 minutes. I am ready to get a new player. it is hooked up via HDMI to a pioneer Kuro 60" plasma screen, using only the attached factory speakers. so I don't need fancy sound capabilities. And i have a network jack by the TV, so I don't need wireless, though I assume most current players include that. It would be nice to have a player that can do apps for youtube or hulu, but my main requirement is a good HDMI output for a 60"plasma. Do I go with a modern panasonic such as the BD93 (I don't need 3D), or is something else better at this point? When I bought this 8 years ago, it seemed like this model or an Oppo were the best, but I haven't stayed up to date on things.


----------



## Whitearrow

Help me AVS, you're my only hope!

I've just spent a frustrating hour going through players on Amazon and reading reviews, and I can't believe how hard this is.

I'm looking for a new bluray player for my living room. My old one is an LG that's being booted to a den.

My requirements are super simple:

-- Blurays look great in 1080p. I don't need 3D or 4K.

-- It loads blurays fast (30 seconds or less from closing the tray to starting the disc).

-- It is fully backward compatible with DVDs. I have a lot of DVDs, including many TV series, that won't ever be available on bluray. (Some of the reviews said dual layer DVDs can be a problem for some newer players?)

That's it. I don't even need wifi or apps (love my Roku), though I know it will probably be part of the deal. I just want a great disc player.

My budget is $150 or less.

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Selden Ball

sd-hd said:


> My Panasonic BD35 is nearly 8 years old. It has stopped playing most blurays, and those it does it freezes up after about 30 minutes. I am ready to get a new player. it is hooked up via HDMI to a pioneer Kuro 60" plasma screen, using only the attached factory speakers. so I don't need fancy sound capabilities. And i have a network jack by the TV, so I don't need wireless, though I assume most current players include that. It would be nice to have a player that can do apps for youtube or hulu, but my main requirement is a good HDMI output for a 60"plasma. Do I go with a modern panasonic such as the BD93 (I don't need 3D), or is something else better at this point? When I bought this 8 years ago, it seemed like this model or an Oppo were the best, but I haven't stayed up to date on things.





Whitearrow said:


> Help me AVS, you're my only hope!
> 
> I've just spent a frustrating hour going through players on Amazon and reading reviews, and I can't believe how hard this is.
> 
> I'm looking for a new bluray player for my living room. My old one is an LG that's being booted to a den.
> 
> My requirements are super simple:
> 
> -- Blurays look great in 1080p. I don't need 3D or 4K.
> 
> -- It loads blurays fast (30 seconds or less from closing the tray to starting the disc).
> 
> -- It is fully backward compatible with DVDs. I have a lot of DVDs, including many TV series, that won't ever be available on bluray. (Some of the reviews said dual layer DVDs can be a problem for some newer players?)
> 
> That's it. I don't even need wifi or apps (love my Roku), though I know it will probably be part of the deal. I just want a great disc player.
> 
> My budget is $150 or less.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions!


It seems that you both have essentially the same requirements. Unfortunately, in the sub-$300 category, all of the manufacturers are cutting as many corners as they can, so if you get a new player, it's unlikely, but don't be surprised if you have to return it for mechanical problems. Here on AVS Sony and Panasonic players tend to have the best reputations. Sony players tend to have better streaming apps than what Panasonic players provide. Panasonic used to have more video scaling options than Sony when upscaling DVDs, but supposedly they've dropped some of those features. In either case, you should consider getting their second-from-lowest models. They typically sell for about $50 or so.


----------



## Jben04

So, i think my current Panasonic 3D Bd player (220) is close to its last legs... every so often ill loose the HDMI signal while playing a film,, very annoying... 
So just looking for a few good different options (anything to keep clear of.) ..... just to replace what i already have ,and would prefer to stick with either Panasonic or Sony. Kinda need to have it 3D,,and have seen a few with 4k Upscaling .
As you can see from my sig,,i have it hooked up to the Denon X2100W AVR,, energy take classic 5.0 and a SVS PB1000
So far ive narrowed it down to either the Sony BDP 6500 or the Panasonic BDT270.
Just a add on,, a friend recommended me the Samsung UBD- K8500
*
*


----------



## hernanu

Jben04 said:


> So, i think my current Panasonic 3D Bd player (220) is close to its last legs... every so often ill loose the HDMI signal while playing a film,, very annoying...
> So just looking for a few good different options (anything to keep clear of.) ..... just to replace what i already have ,and would prefer to stick with either Panasonic or Sony. Kinda need to have it 3D,,and have seen a few with 4k Upscaling .
> As you can see from my sig,,i have it hooked up to the Denon X2100W AVR,, energy take classic 5.0 and a SVS PB1000
> So far ive narrowed it down to either the Sony BDP 6500 or the Panasonic BDT270.
> Just a add on,,* a friend recommended me the Samsung UBD- K8500*
> *
> *


Your TV is a 1080p display - the Samsung is a UHD (4K...) player, you'd be paying more for tech you can't use. So I'd stick to the other two models unless you're upgrading your display and maybe your receiver.


----------



## doubleroll

I just picked up a Sony BDP-S6700 to replace an old S570 and seems to be fine. Streaming, 3D, 4K upscale, etc.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jben04

hernanu said:


> Your TV is a 1080p display - the Samsung is a UHD (4K...) player, you'd be paying more for tech you can't use. So I'd stick to the other two models unless you're upgrading your display and maybe your receiver.


Yup i was trying to plan on future proofing,, but the misses didn't like the idea of the Samsung either lol. ( she said and i quote " If you do get a new 4k Tv then just get a 4K blu ray player then " )..sounds fair to me !


----------



## hernanu

Jben04 said:


> Yup i was trying to plan on future proofing,, but the misses didn't like the idea of the Samsung either lol. ( she said and i quote " If you do get a new 4k Tv then just get a 4K blu ray player then " )..sounds fair to me !


Sounds positive to me, I'd say you just got pre-approved for a 4K upgrade. 

I'd wait for a 4K player - you'll get a second wave of improved players in a few months, including the new Oppos. Getting a good 1080p player without spending a ton is a good strategy for now for your 1080p system.


----------



## IRollman

*Slot Load or Vertical Player*

does anyone make a slot-load or similar Blu-Ray/ DVD player? I want to mount it vertically, not set it on a shelf. Application is in an RV, where horizontal shelf space does not exist.

Slot load, or something that grabs the spindle, like a DVD tray in a computer, would work.

Thanks!


----------



## teachsac

IRollman said:


> does anyone make a slot-load or similar Blu-Ray/ DVD player? I want to mount it vertically, not set it on a shelf. Application is in an RV, where horizontal shelf space does not exist.
> 
> Slot load, or something that grabs the spindle, like a DVD tray in a computer, would work.
> 
> Thanks!


Please refer to this post.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...can-t-decide-start-here-481.html#post45719729


----------



## IRollman

IRollman said:


> does anyone make a slot-load or similar Blu-Ray/ DVD player? I want to mount it vertically, not set it on a shelf. Application is in an RV, where horizontal shelf space does not exist.
> 
> Slot load, or something that grabs the spindle, like a DVD tray in a computer, would work.
> 
> Thanks!


and....



S_G7 said:


> Toshiba BDX5500 (includes vertical stand)
> Toshiba BDX6400 (includes vertical stand, but hard to find and BDX5500 has a better rep)
> Panasonic DMP-BBT01 (includes stand for vertical orientation, but very hard to find new or even used at this point)
> PS3 Slim
> PS3 Super Slim
> PS4
> Xbox One S (the new 4k version about to be released, not the older version which officially supports only horizontal placement)
> 
> All of the above have slot loaders with the exception of the PS3 super slim.


Moderator: Thanks for the redirect.

The Toshiba BDX5500 seems to be the only one available new, and it's $300. One would think that it wouldn't be that hard to find one - I can't be the only one in the world that needs or wants to mount it vertically. And no, I'm not buying a PS3/4 JUST for the video out. That's just plain stupid. And I'm not a gamer.


----------



## billj66

IRollman said:


> And no, I'm not buying a PS3/4 JUST for the video out. That's just plain stupid. And I'm not a gamer.


Why not? You can get one refurbed (PS3) for as cheap as $110 dollars, and they are very good Blu-ray players.


----------



## IRollman

billj66 said:


> Why not? ...


1. A matter of principle. Yeah, I know, dumb, but there you have it.

2. I don't want to have a game controller as a remote. Too bulky and an unfamiliar interface for most.

3. I don't want a game console in the RV. I'd rather not have family glued to a console, I'd rather have them out and about. And no, the TV won't be on while driving, it's buried behind a slide.


----------



## ARSens

IRollman said:


> 1. A matter of principle. Yeah, I know, dumb, but there you have it.
> 
> 2. I don't want to have a game controller as a remote. Too bulky and an unfamiliar interface for most.
> 
> 3. I don't want a game console in the RV. I'd rather not have family glued to a console, I'd rather have them out and about. And no, the TV won't be on while driving, it's buried behind a slide.


Unless you wanna pay three times more than you have to, I'd just swallow your pride, buy a PS3 and set strict rules for gaming on the RV. You can get a bluetooth remote control for the PS3(both official and unofficial) and leave the controller at home, it's quite difficult to play games without the controller


----------



## IRollman

ARSens said:


> Unless you wanna pay three times more than you have to, I'd just swallow your pride, buy a PS3 and set strict rules for gaming on the RV. You can get a bluetooth remote control for the PS3(both official and unofficial) and leave the controller at home, it's quite difficult to play games without the controller


There is a 4th reason I suppose... power consumption. A blu-ray player draws ~11 watts (Samsung BD-J5900 in this example). A PS3 power supply is 250 or 350 watts, and a Google search yields an average load of 200w. Granted, I'm sure the PS3 doesn't draw the full amount, but it is more power hungry. I'm already powering a TV (150w), laptop (70W), router (15w), micro-cell (10w) and an external hard drive (10w) off of that breaker (255w total). 

Somewhat related, I'm guessing that the PS3 is also a bit bigger than a blu-ray player, as there is more stuff packed inside of one. I'm in an RV, so size matters.

(I did mention I was a geek, right?)

Ah well, I may not find what I want.....


----------



## ARSens

IRollman said:


> There is a 4th reason I suppose... power consumption. A blu-ray player draws ~11 watts (Samsung BD-J5900 in this example). A PS3 power supply is 250 or 350 watts, and a Google search yields an average load of 200w. Granted, I'm sure the PS3 doesn't draw the full amount, but it is more power hungry. I'm already powering a TV (150w), laptop (70W), router (15w), micro-cell (10w) and an external hard drive (10w) off of that breaker (255w total).
> 
> Somewhat related, I'm guessing that the PS3 is also a bit bigger than a blu-ray player, as there is more stuff packed inside of one. I'm in an RV, so size matters.
> 
> (I did mention I was a geek, right?)
> 
> Ah well, I may not find what I want.....


You're right that a standalone will consume less power than a PS3, but I think the power consumption numbers you were looking at are for the original fat PS3, which was quite a power hog and not at all suitable for your needs based on size and weight. For your situation, the PS3 Slim version(the 2nd gen PS3 with the slot loading drive) would work the best and it consumes far less power than the original version:


----------



## mizary

Ok, I need some help.

I have a yamaha rx-v765 AVR and a 55" 1080p LG tv. I also have a HTPC with a BD drive hooked up to the TV but I really don't want to spend $$$ on software and I haven't found any reliable free options.

So I was thinking about buying a BD player.

Since I have a HTPC I don't care about smart tv type features or steaming. All I really need is a single HDMI out. And the ability to bitstream to my AVR. I don't need 3D. Or region free. I don't have wired internet near the TV so I do need wifi mainly for updates - I don't care much about the live content. I have an learning remote so even that isn't important. Fast load times would be nice - but I wouldn't pay $100 vs $40 for 30sec load times vs 50 sec load times. But I might pay $60 vs $40 for 30sec load times vs 60 second load times.

There is a refurb BD-JM57 on amazon for $42 that has wifi. Any reason not to go for this ultra cheap model? I am sure it's a 2015 model if not 2014 does that really matter?


----------



## Selden Ball

mizary said:


> Ok, I need some help.
> 
> I have a yamaha rx-v765 AVR and a 55" 1080p LG tv. I also have a HTPC with a BD drive hooked up to the TV but I really don't want to spend $$$ on software and I haven't found any reliable free options.
> 
> So I was thinking about buying a BD player.
> 
> Since I have a HTPC I don't care about smart tv type features or steaming. All I really need is a single HDMI out. And the ability to bitstream to my AVR. I don't need 3D. Or region free. I don't have wired internet near the TV so I do need wifi mainly for updates - I don't care much about the live content. I have an learning remote so even that isn't important. Fast load times would be nice - but I wouldn't pay $100 vs $40 for 30sec load times vs 50 sec load times. But I might pay $60 vs $40 for 30sec load times vs 60 second load times.
> 
> There is a refurb BD-JM57 on amazon for $42 that has wifi. Any reason not to go for this ultra cheap model? I am sure it's a 2015 model if not 2014 does that really matter?


Sony and Panasonic tend to be the preferred Blu-ray manufacturers here. Their firmware tends to be less buggy than the competition's. Sony tends to have more apps. Panasonic tends to have more upscaling options for DVDs, although they seem to have removed some of those options in their most recent models. In either case, you should be able to find entry level models priced in the vicinity of $50.


----------



## martynic

Selden Ball said:


> Sony and Panasonic tend to be the preferred Blu-ray manufacturers here. Their firmware tends to be less buggy than the competition's. Sony tends to have more apps. Panasonic tends to have more upscaling options for DVDs, although they seem to have removed some of those options in their most recent models. In either case, you should be able to find entry level models priced in the vicinity of $50.


Bitsream and load is my only concern. My old Sammy is having issues loading certain discs...sometimes I have to insert it several times before it will read it and load. 
Do those inexpensive players tend to load ok? 
I did spray some compressed air in to the open drawer, but it didn't seem to make a difference. Perhaps I'll take it apart and clean the laser.


----------



## Selden Ball

martynic said:


> Bitsream and load is my only concern. My old Sammy is having issues loading certain discs...sometimes I have to insert it several times before it will read it and load.
> Do those inexpensive players tend to load ok?
> I did spray some compressed air in to the open drawer, but it didn't seem to make a difference. Perhaps I'll take it apart and clean the laser.


All of the "inexpensive" (those less than ~$300) players use the cheapest available drive mechanisms that are available at the time they need them. (Most use "just in time" production scheduling to minimize on-site storage.) As a result, you can't predict drive noise or reliability. In general, they load just fine, though.

Another thing to try would be a drive cleaning disc. They're available just about everywhere.


----------



## chadpetree

I wanna get a Blu-ray player , I don't wanna get a ps4 , I'd like to get a good Blu-ray player for under 100 euros , I don't trust most reviews because they rate the streaming capabilities of the player and extras , I really dont care since when I want I just plug in my laptop via HDMI .

Another big thing is that there are Players that upscale the Blu-ray to 4k ( and they are more expensive) but doesn't the TV does this on its own (I have a ks8000) ? So why spend more ?

Pretty much every Player has the same Picture Quality , right? What changes are the extras and the upscaling capabilities.

I was thinking of getting a simple Player like the Sony BDP-S3700 or invest in a xbox one s.


----------



## Selden Ball

chadpetree said:


> I wanna get a Blu-ray player , I don't wanna get a ps4 , I'd like to get a good Blu-ray player for under 100 euros , I don't trust most reviews because they rate the streaming capabilities of the player and extras , I really dont care since when I want I just plug in my laptop via HDMI .


 Unfortunately, some streaming services provide a higher grade of signal when you use a dedicated streaming device than they allow when you access them using a computer. That might or might not matter to you.


> Another big thing is that there are Players that upscale the Blu-ray to 4k ( and they are more expensive) but doesn't the TV does this on its own (I have a ks8000) ? So why spend more ?


 Some inexpensive TVs only do line-doubling when upscaling. Some Blu-ray players use interpolation instead and thus produce a better viewing experience. Sometimes you have to compare the two to discover which is better.


> Pretty much every Player has the same Picture Quality , right? What changes are the extras and the upscaling capabilities.


 Correct.


> I was thinking of getting a simple Player like the Sony BDP-S3700 or invest in a xbox one s.


 The XB1S cannot bitstream audio. It always decodes Blu-ray soundtracks to PCM. As a result, it doesn't provide access to Atmos or DTS:X immersive audio. In contrast, the BDP-S3700 can bitstream audio. Depending on your audio system, this might or might not matter to you.


----------



## chadpetree

Selden Ball said:


> Unfortunately, some streaming services provide a higher grade of signal when you use a dedicated streaming device than they allow when you access them using a computer. That might or might not matter to you. Some inexpensive TVs only do line-doubling when upscaling. Some Blu-ray players use interpolation instead and thus produce a better viewing experience. Sometimes you have to compare the two to discover which is better. Correct. The XB1S cannot bitstream audio. It always decodes Blu-ray soundtracks to PCM. As a result, it doesn't provide access to Atmos or DTS:X immersive audio. In contrast, the BDP-S3700 can bitstream audio. Depending on your audio system, this might or might not matter to you.


Thanks for quick answer! 

The Streaming part doesnt concern me that much because my tv is pretty high end Samsung ks8000 aha their top of the line suhd , so I can use their YouTube app.

I couldnt find out which scaling method the tv uses to upscale Content , I'm guessing it's Extrapolation ( I could be wrong ) but according to reviews the method Samsung uses it's very good.

My question would be , when playing Blu-ray Discs who takes care of the upscaling , the tv or the Player?

About the Audio I'm not planning on spending more than 300 euros on a soundsystem , so it Looks like 5.1 ist out of the question for me, and a soundbar it's in the Cards, so it shouldnt concern me , right? It may actually be beneficial since the xbox would be the one doing the Decoding and not the soundbar, am I right?


----------



## Selden Ball

chadpetree said:


> Thanks for quick answer!
> 
> The Streaming part doesnt concern me that much because my tv is pretty high end Samsung ks8000 aha their top of the line suhd , so I can use their YouTube app.
> 
> I couldnt find out which scaling method the tv uses to upscale Content , I'm guessing it's Extrapolation ( I could be wrong ) but according to reviews the method Samsung uses it's very good.
> 
> My question would be , when playing Blu-ray Discs who takes care of the upscaling , the tv or the Player?


 Whichever you want. If the player doesn't upscale, the TV does. The TV always upscales any signal that doesn't match the resolution of its display panel. As you say, Samsung is known for having very good upscaling.


> About the Audio I'm not planning on spending more than 300 euros on a soundsystem , so it Looks like 5.1 ist out of the question for me, and a soundbar it's in the Cards, so it shouldnt concern me , right? It may actually be beneficial since the xbox would be the one doing the Decoding and not the soundbar, am I right?


It seems you want to get an XB1S  Given the limitations you mention, it should be fine. Of course, it has many features (like gaming) that a Blu-ray player can't provide.


----------



## chadpetree

Selden Ball said:


> Whichever you want. If the player doesn't upscale, the TV does. The TV always upscales any signal that doesn't match the resolution of its display panel. As you say, Samsung is known for having very good upscaling.
> 
> 
> It seems you want to get an XB1S  Given the limitations you mention, it should be fine. Of course, it has many features (like gaming) that a Blu-ray player can't provide.


And if I get a player that does upscaling can I turn it off ? Let's say I get a player with crappy upscaling capabilities , which are inferior to the TV's , so can I just let the tv do its magic ?

Haha I do wanna get a Xbox one s but to be honest , I cannot justify the price difference since I know I'm not going play with it , the best thing about having the Xbox would be having a device where can I just have all the streaming services like YouTube / Netflix /Spotify AND the Blu-ray ... All in one place and without having to deal with the crappy tizen os.

If I get the Sony player at 84 euros and an Xbox one s controller at 55 euros ( to use with my laptop to play games on the tv ) it would be still 161 euros cheaper than getting an Xbox one s ) which does come with the controller I would still use to play the PC games ).

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Selden Ball

chadpetree said:


> And if I get a player that does upscaling can I turn it off ? Let's say I get a player with crappy upscaling capabilities , which are inferior to the TV's , so can I just let the tv do its magic ?


 Yes. Of course, a player with a 4K upscaler is more expensive than one that doesn't upscale. If the TV's upscaler is good enough, then you could save that money and spend it on something else.


> Haha I do wanna get a Xbox one s but to be honest , I cannot justify the price difference since I know I'm not going play with it , the best thing about having the Xbox would be having a device where can I just have all the streaming services like YouTube / Netflix /Spotify AND the Blu-ray ... All in one place and without having to deal with the crappy tizen os.
> 
> If I get the Sony player at 84 euros and an Xbox one s controller at 55 euros ( to use with my laptop to play games on the tv ) it would be still 161 euros cheaper than getting an Xbox one s ) which does come with the controller I would still use to play the PC games ).
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## StormTrooperz

I have been using Playstation 3 for my 3D needs on Original Sony Playstation 3D Display with SimulView Technology. Since the PS3 unit recently died I am looking into purchasing a new player that will give me same capabilities. The question is if I should invest in Playstation 4 or get a Sony BD player or maybe even a combo of BD player and streaming device. Any recommendations on what would be the best price value in my case?


----------



## Selden Ball

StormTrooperz said:


> I have been using Playstation 3 for my 3D needs on Original Sony Playstation 3D Display with SimulView Technology. Since the PS3 unit recently died I am looking into purchasing a new player that will give me same capabilities. The question is if I should invest in Playstation 4 or get a Sony BD player or maybe even a combo of BD player and streaming device. Any recommendations on what would be the best price value in my case?


SimulView is a gaming technology, so if that's what you want you need to get a PS4.

Watching movies in 3D is different. Sony players which can play 3D movies are their S5xxx and S6xxx models (xxx changes from year to year) plus their top-of-the-line UHP-H1 Blu-ray player. (Despite its name, it doesn't play 4K UHD discs.)


----------



## ARSens

StormTrooperz said:


> I have been using Playstation 3 for my 3D needs on Original Sony Playstation 3D Display with SimulView Technology. Since the PS3 unit recently died I am looking into purchasing a new player that will give me same capabilities. The question is if I should invest in Playstation 4 or get a Sony BD player or maybe even a combo of BD player and streaming device. Any recommendations on what would be the best price value in my case?


SimulView is a gaming feature where two players, while wearing 3D glasses, will see their own screen on splitscreen games. Only a handful of games support it and the feature is only available on the PS3, so I'm not sure what you're looking for... 

Unless you're thinking about a Blu Ray player that will playback 3D movies, you have loads of options on that front 



Selden Ball said:


> SimulView is a gaming technology, so if that's what you want you need to get a PS4.
> 
> Watching movies in 3D is different. Sony players which can play 3D movies are their S5xxx and S6xxx models (xxx changes from year to year) plus their top-of-the-line UHP-H1 Blu-ray player. (Despite its name, it doesn't play 4K UHD discs.)


Don't think the PS4 supports SimulView considering the only games that support it are a handful of PS3 games(and I don't believe PS Now supports 3D output either).


----------



## jocanton

What lower end blu ray player does the best job at handling non-hd content such as DVDs and streaming Amazon, Netflix, etc... I think nearly all will play blu rays at the same high quality (or at least close enough to the same), but will the video quality will not be the same for less than perfect source material such as streaming Netflix. I have a large 120" screen and so imperfections show up a lot more in detail. I had a Samsung player that I really liked, can't remember the model number, but it was a recent one I got from Costco that played 3d. It was fast, which I liked, but when it came to streaming Netflix, in darker scenes I would see parts where the picture was not smooth, but had squares of colors, I think this is called macro-blocking. I had a Sony player I also compared and it seemed to handle it better as I didn't see nearly as much of this problem, but the Sony was slower and I didn't like the user interface as much. I really don't want to spend over $500 on an Oppo just so I can get good quality Netflix streaming, it seems like so much overkill. Anyway, just wondering if someone has done a side by side comparison of the recent models on streaming Netflix.


----------



## CHASLS2

*What BD player to get?*

Just trashed my OPPO83. Sent back to OPPO once to be fixed and i had no plans to send it back again. So i don't want OPPO again. Can't see spending 400 or more for a BD player since everything is going to UHBD. So what out there is good for around $200? Had to go back to using my 2008 Pioneer Elite 05FD. It's slow, but at least it works.


----------



## Selden Ball

CHASLS2 said:


> Just trashed my OPPO83. Sent back to OPPO once to be fixed and i had no plans to send it back again. So i don't want OPPO again. Can't see spending 400 or more for a BD player since everything is going to UHBD. So what out there is good for around $200? Had to go back to using my 2008 Pioneer Elite 05FD. It's slow, but at least it works.


What features do you want that you think justify $200?

Current consumer-grade BDPs typically cost about $50-$100 depending on the featureset.


----------



## CHASLS2

Selden Ball said:


> What features do you want that you think justify $200?
> 
> Current consumer-grade BDPs typically cost about $50-$100 depending on the featureset.


Just want something faster than my 05FD. Don't care about wi fi or any of that junk. Just tired of spending 400 or more for BD players. Plan to go with OLED in about 2 or 3 years or until my 60vt60 bites the bullet and will upgrade all four BD players to UD. My other OPPO83 has been trouble free.


----------



## Selden Ball

CHASLS2 said:


> Just want something faster than my 05FD. Don't care about wi fi or any of that junk. Just tired of spending 400 or more for BD players. Plan to go with OLED in about 2 or 3 years or until my 60vt60 bites the bullet and will upgrade all four BD players to UD. My other OPPO83 has been trouble free.


Sorry: you do need to decide what you do want.

If you don't want 3D, SACD or 4K upscaling, then Sony's BDP-S3xxx might be appropriate. (


----------



## CHASLS2

Selden Ball said:


> Sorry: you do need to decide what you do want.
> 
> If you don't want 3D, SACD or 4K upscaling, then Sony's BDP-S3xxx might be appropriate. (


----------



## sammyjenkis

I am looking for an easy-to-use 4k/3D player to pair with a LG55EF9500. I don't know if I'd need UHD or what, I just want to be able to use the tv to its potential. And the owners will be slow tech learners if that matters. Bonus points for something I can pick up from microcenter or best buy today. 

Any help appreciated.


----------



## acyuta

I have just registered but found this forum extremely useful when I was buying an AV receiver earlier in 2016.
For people looking at a bluray player with Cinavia, my experience:
1. Samsung BDJ 7500 has cinavia on both m2ts and mkv. Since my files are >20 GB, no point in messing up the audio just to remove cinavia.
Frustrated with my recent purchase of Samsung BDJ 7500 in Aug 2016, I tried LG BP 730 and LG BP 120 from colleagues. Both played the movies without any issues. Checked Spiderman 2012, 2014; Money Monster; Django 2012, Love and Friendship.

2. Recently bought a LG BP250 and it also has no cinavia on mkv.
So it seems LG players do not implement cinavia on mkv.
Anyway this is my last bluray player purchase and next will be a media player (Shield or Roku when it gives lossless audio).


----------



## Blacklightning

*Bluray with SACD and analogy outputs*

Looking to replace my Marantz VC6001 with a Bluray Player. I'm running an older Marantz AVR (SR8500) so I will need a player with 5.1 or7.1 analogy outputs and I would also like to keep SACD and DVD-Audio. I do not care about HDCD's as I only have one disc. I would like a budget option as I do not want to spend the money needed for an Oppo 103. Can be a single disc player. Would love it to be a Marantz but I do don't see any options on the cheap SUB $200.


----------



## teachsac

This has been brought up many times in this thread. You will not find a player with analog outs under 200. You might want to scour the classifieds, etc. for a used player like a Sony S790.


----------



## Vivek Kumar

*Need Blu ray player with 5.1 speaker connectors.*

Hi, 

I'm from india, I'm new to this forum, i would like to buy one Blu ray player which has 5.1 speaker connectors.

I don't have money to buy AV receiver for connecting 5.1 speakers. so looking for Blu ray player which has 5.1 speaker connectors build in. if it has optical input, that is also grateful to connect my set top box.

i have searched in internet for this kind, and found below models.

*OPPO BDP-103 Universal Disc Player*
Harman Kardon BDS 575 - 5.1

This are very expensive for me. can you people suggest some other brands and models which are cheap and also fulfill my needs.

My budget is below 20,000 inr.


----------



## lovinthehd

Be aware that the Oppo players only have pre-outs, so if you have active speakers that would work, but if you have passive speakers you still need amplification. Hadn't seen the HK unit before (and the sites that came up on search were all India based), but that does apparently have built-in amps for passive speakers but only a pre-out for an active sub. I believe the latest Panasonic UHD (UB900) player also has pre-outs but costs more than the Oppo here in the US at least. Do you already have speakers and a sub? Are they passive speakers with an active sub? Or?


----------



## Vivek Kumar

lovinthehd said:


> Be aware that the Oppo players only have pre-outs, so if you have active speakers that would work, but if you have passive speakers you still need amplification. Hadn't seen the HK unit before (and the sites that came up on search were all India based), but that does apparently have built-in amps for passive speakers but only a pre-out for an active sub. I believe the latest Panasonic UHD (UB900) player also has pre-outs but costs more than the Oppo here in the US at least. Do you already have speakers and a sub? Are they passive speakers with an active sub? Or?


No, i'm planing to buy speakers separately, i have monoprice 108247 im my mind. it is the only cheap 5.1 speakers with active sub in Indian market. can you suggest some Blu ray player which can run this speakers..?


----------



## lovinthehd

Vivek Kumar said:


> No, i'm planing to buy speakers separately, i have monoprice 108247 im my mind. it is the only cheap 5.1 speakers with active sub in Indian market. can you suggest some Blu ray player which can run this speakers..?


Those would work with the HK but I've not heard of another bluray player that has amps built in like that. There are some HTIB (home theater in a box) setups where the bluray player and integrated amp/receiver are in the same case, tho, and would normally come with a speaker set as well; this is usually the least expensive way to get the player/amplification/speakers all in one package (but often has component upgrade limitations usually). Have you looked at that subforum here? http://www.avsforum.com/forum/109-home-theater-box/


----------



## BassThatHz

Vivek Kumar said:


> can you suggest some Blu ray player which can run this speakers..?


Players don't run speakers, amplifiers and AVR's "run" speakers, and by run you mean: power them.
A player merely reads the data on the disc via a laser beam and spits it out an HDMI cable or analog RCA cable. It doesn't have anything to do with speakers at all.

That said, the cheapest thing you can probably do, is go on ebay or craigslist and buy a second hand BD-RW for your PC and download your favorite Movie Software app off the internet, such as JRiver or PowerDVD etc etc. Then just use Logitech PC speakers or whatnot.

Some laptops have BD drives in them, but that would only be 2-ch audio (bad 2-ch audio at that), but with headphones you could "make do".

If you want something to sound good you are gonna need a Player and an AVR. I don't know about where you live, but here BD players sell for $20 at walmart, and a pawn-shop AVR costs $100-200.


----------



## lovinthehd

BassThatHz said:


> Players don't run speakers, amplifiers and AVR's "run" speakers, and by run you mean: power them.
> A player merely reads the data on the disc via a laser beam and spits it out an HDMI cable or analog RCA cable. It doesn't have anything to do with speakers at all.
> 
> That said, the cheapest thing you can probably do, is go on ebay or craigslist and buy a second hand BD-RW for your PC and download your favorite Movie Software app off the internet, such as JRiver or PowerDVD etc etc. Then just use Logitech PC speakers or whatnot.
> 
> Some laptops have BD drives in them, but that would only be 2-ch audio (bad 2-ch audio at that), but with headphones you could "make do".
> 
> If you want something to sound good you are gonna need a Player and an AVR. I don't know about where you live, but here BD players sell for $20 at walmart, and a pawn-shop AVR costs $100-200.


Did you check out the HK player he mentioned? It has amps! 

My laptop with a BD drive did surround (but had hdmi out). 

He's in India. 20000 INR is about USD 300/CAD 400.


----------



## rcktpwrd

I'm in need of a new Blu-ray player, I don't need all the streaming stuff just a basic player that is decent, don't care about wi-fi. I would like to keep is under a hundred bucks if possible.
I was looking at the Sony BDPS1700 but some of the reviews scare me, discs getting stuck in the machine and the unit freezing up... 
What other similar players should I look at? 

Thanks,


----------



## Rich86

rcktpwrd said:


> I'm in need of a new Blu-ray player, I don't need all the streaming stuff just a basic player that is decent, don't care about wi-fi. I would like to keep is under a hundred bucks if possible.
> I was looking at the Sony BDPS1700 but some of the reviews scare me, discs getting stuck in the machine and the unit freezing up...
> What other similar players should I look at?
> 
> Thanks,


Based on my experience with blu-ray players, I suggest you look into the current Panasonic models and choose one that has the features you care about in your price range. Be sure to pay attention to how you plan to connect the player to your system, as many newer players have limited options. If you are connecting audio/video via hdmi, you should not have a problem connecting your new player.
http://shop.panasonic.com/audio-and...layers?srule=price-low-to-high&sz=24&start=0#


----------



## kramer007

rcktpwrd said:


> I'm in need of a new Blu-ray player, I don't need all the streaming stuff just a basic player that is decent, don't care about wi-fi. I would like to keep is under a hundred bucks if possible.
> I was looking at the Sony BDPS1700 but some of the reviews scare me, discs getting stuck in the machine and the unit freezing up...
> What other similar players should I look at?
> 
> Thanks,


I recently purchased a SEIKI SR4KP1 player (upscales to 4K). It can be made region free using remote code hack and it's $49. My main purpose was to get a region free player not sure if this fits your needs.
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1260565-REG/seiki_sr4kp1_up_converting_blu_ray_player.html


----------



## JKent

Personally, I've never had a Sony product I would rave about, and I've had some real lemons.
I like my Panasonic blu-ray player, and all Panasonic products, but it may be fancier than you want. There are some Samsungs under $100 and I've heard good things about Samsung quality and their customer support.


----------



## BillP

JKent said:


> I've heard good things about Samsung quality and their customer support.


Most of us here avoid Samsung players due to poor reliability and poor customer support. I would stick with Panny or Sony (or Oppo).


----------



## JKent

I had an Oppo DVD player. It was fine but their Blu-Ray players are absurdly expensive. The member I was answering said he wanted something under $100.
I've had great experience with Panasonic products (including a 25-yr-old microwave) and Onkyo but I think those brands will be more than $100. I've never owned a Samsung product but I've seen some very positive reviews and on an anecdotal level, I have friends who love their Sammy HDTVs and one who was extremely impressed with the tech support from a live person on the phone who helped with an out-of-warranty laser printer (for free).
I found only one Panny under $100, and it's $99.99 so may still be higher than rcktpwrd wanted but I'll stick with my recommendation: First choice Panasonic. Second choice Samsung. Based solely on personal experience with Sony (including ES and other "high end" products) I would never recommend Sony.


----------



## martynic

My old Samsung started having problems loading Blu ray discs. Some times it would not load them, other times it would take a very long time. It had the latest firmware update. 
Many on here recommended Panasonic or Sony. 
I finally picked up a Sony BDP-S3700. I couldn't be happier. It just works, and the bitstream mode allows my receiver to do Atmos. So far I have not experienced any issues and the discs load fast.


----------



## snash22

*looking For new BD Player*

I am looking for a new Blu-Ray player. Any help you can give is appreciated!

Needs:

7.1 Audio Via HDMI
I don't remember the term, but something like "bit for bit"/no conversion of the video
Fast loading time
Does a good job with DVDs as well​
Nice To Have:

Atmos(is this even a thing on players?)​
Unnecessary:
UHD/4K
3D
Streaming services
Component/Composite/S-Video/Optical/RCA outputs
SACD, HDDVD, other formats
Wireless​
I'm willing to spend up to $500, providing the extra $400 buys me something worthwhile in video quality.


----------



## Selden Ball

snash22 said:


> I am looking for a new Blu-Ray player. Any help you can give is appreciated!
> 
> Needs:
> 
> 7.1 Audio Via HDMI


 All players provide this when "bitstreaming", but most current players only provide stereo when decoding Dolby or DTS soundtracks to PCM. In other words, do you need (or want) the player to include a multichannel PCM decoder?


> I don't remember the term, but something like "bit for bit"/no conversion of the video


 That's called "bitstreaming" -- the player does no decoding of the audio, just streams the bits from the disc to the receiver


> Fast loading time


 "Fast" is in the eye of the beholder. Modern players are much faster than the early models.


> Does a good job with DVDs as well


 That's maybe the sticking point. DVD decoding usually is acceptable in most players, though.


> Nice To Have:
> 
> Atmos(is this even a thing on players?)​


 Not in players. Atmos and DTS:X have to be bitstreamed to the receiver which does the decoding.


> Unnecessary:
> UHD/4K
> 3D
> Streaming services
> Component/Composite/S-Video/Optical/RCA outputs
> SACD, HDDVD, other formats
> Wireless​
> I'm willing to spend up to $500, providing the extra $400 buys me something worthwhile in video quality.


I suggest the Sony BDP-S3500 (last year's model) or S3700 (this year's model), which should be available for under $100. I think the 3700 adds Bluetooth support. The 5xxx model adds 3D support while the 6xxx model adds 4K upscaling and SACD. 

If you really need multichannel decoding to PCM, though, you'll have to pay more.


----------



## Tibster24

*Best Picture Quality?*

I was planning to buy an Oppo but just found out that they are no longer being sold until the new 4K units come out. But I need a player now for a new house. So, if I can't wait, what would be a good alternative that gives the best possible picture? I will be using it with an Oled E6 so the picture ought to be pretty great (hopefully). Any other units that are good and, importantly, easy to use? I want a great product but am not very tech-savvy. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rboster

A preowned OPPO 103D. You'll be able to find them in the Classified (video) forum as we get closer to the release of the new 203 player.


----------



## hernanu

Tibster24 said:


> I was planning to buy an Oppo but just found out that they are no longer being sold until the new 4K units come out. But I need a player now for a new house. So, if I can't wait, what would be a good alternative that gives the best possible picture? I will be using it with an Oled E6 so the picture ought to be pretty great (hopefully). Any other units that are good and, importantly, easy to use? I want a great product but am not very tech-savvy. Thanks in advance.


You might also call Oppo, they may have some refurbished 103D's at a slight savings, but with full warranty.


----------



## snash22

Selden Ball said:


> All players provide this when "bitstreaming", but most current players only provide stereo when decoding Dolby or DTS soundtracks to PCM. In other words, do you need (or want) the player to include a multichannel PCM decoder? That's called "bitstreaming" -- the player does no decoding of the audio, just streams the bits from the disc to the receiver "Fast" is in the eye of the beholder. Modern players are much faster than the early models. That's maybe the sticking point. DVD decoding usually is acceptable in most players, though. Not in players. Atmos and DTS:X have to be bitstreamed to the receiver which does the decoding.
> 
> I suggest the Sony BDP-S3500 (last year's model) or S3700 (this year's model), which should be available for under $100. I think the 3700 adds Bluetooth support. The 5xxx model adds 3D support while the 6xxx model adds 4K upscaling and SACD.
> 
> If you really need multichannel decoding to PCM, though, you'll have to pay more.


Selden, thanks for the response.

"In other words, do you need (or want) the player to include a multichannel PCM decoder?" (sorry, for some reason my laptop is not handling quotes correctly)

I have a Denon AVR-3313CI, which can receive anything that is thrown at it (besides very new stuff like maybe ATMOS). So would I need the BD player to have multichannel PCM to get the best audio from the disc?

As far as speed of loading, my current player, Magnavox NB500MG9, takes about 10 minutes to get to the movie, longer if you hit the wrong button along the way 

I See the OPPOs are popular - Do they have better video audio and video handling? I can't see how they could if they are just passing the digital signal.


----------



## Selden Ball

snash22 said:


> Selden, thanks for the response.
> 
> "In other words, do you need (or want) the player to include a multichannel PCM decoder?" (sorry, for some reason my laptop is not handling quotes correctly)
> 
> I have a Denon AVR-3313CI, which can receive anything that is thrown at it (besides very new stuff like maybe ATMOS). So would I need the BD player to have multichannel PCM to get the best audio from the disc?


 PCM decoding is necessary when playing discs which include a secondary audio track which can be played simultaneously with the main audio track. Very few titles make use of this feature. I think the only one that I have is The Adventures of TinTin. This is not the same as simply playing one of the Extras tracks included on most commercial discs.


> As far as speed of loading, my current player, Magnavox NB500MG9, takes about 10 minutes to get to the movie, longer if you hit the wrong button along the way


 Most modern discs take only a few seconds to get from start of spin-up to the main screen. There are a few discs which include very elaborate Java scripts on them, but they also display a "busy" indicator of some kind while loading the Java software off the disc.


> I See the OPPOs are popular - Do they have better video audio and video handling? I can't see how they could if they are just passing the digital signal.


[/quote] Oppos are "universal" disc players (they can decode SACD, DVD-A and HDCD discs in addition to CDs, DVDs and BDs; less expensive players usually can only play CDs, DVDs and BDs.), multichannel analog audio outputs (most players no longer have any analog outputs), dual HDMI outputs (most players have only a single HDMI output), and dual HDMI inputs (other players have no HDMI inputs). In addition they have higher quality construction, excellent customer service and maintain a high resale value. 

If you're only interested in using an HDMI connection, very few of those additional features would be necessary.


----------



## Owen Moore

*Blu-ray player recommendations needed!*

I'm looking for a Blu Ray Player with 1080p upscaling, USB Port, High Resolution Audio, DLNA & Built-In WIFI. No Ethernet cable(if possible). A device that is easy to use. Also, if I were to buy a blu-ray that matches all the criteria listed above, what other products would I need to buy for this product. Do I need a HDMI cable or other gadget-y doohickies. I'm new to this whole Blu-Ray schtick. P.S. I'm not being lazy, I've looked all over the interwebs for this damned device but could not find it anywhere. Was hoping the kind, generous folks at home reading this here thread would have more luck. Peace!


----------



## wmcclain

Owen Moore said:


> I'm looking for a Blu Ray Player with 1080p upscaling, USB Port, High Resolution Audio, DLNA & Built-In WIFI. No Ethernet cable(if possible). A device that is easy to use. Also, if I were to buy a blu-ray that matches all the criteria listed above, what other products would I need to buy for this product. Do I need a HDMI cable or other gadget-y doohickies. I'm new to this whole Blu-Ray schtick. P.S. I'm not being lazy, I've looked all over the interwebs for this damned device but could not find it anywhere. Was hoping the kind, generous folks at home reading this here thread would have more luck. Peace!


Welcome to AVSForum.

Many players meet your criteria. Do you have a price ceiling, and where do you do your shopping? 

What are you connecting it to?

-Bill


----------



## Selden Ball

Owen Moore said:


> I'm looking for a Blu Ray Player with 1080p upscaling, USB Port, High Resolution Audio, DLNA & Built-In WIFI. No Ethernet cable(if possible). A device that is easy to use. Also, if I were to buy a blu-ray that matches all the criteria listed above, what other products would I need to buy for this product. Do I need a HDMI cable or other gadget-y doohickies. I'm new to this whole Blu-Ray schtick. P.S. I'm not being lazy, I've looked all over the interwebs for this damned device but could not find it anywhere. Was hoping the kind, generous folks at home reading this here thread would have more luck. Peace!


If you mean upscaling to 1080p and not upscaling from 1080p to 4K, then just about any current Blu-ray player will meet your needs. If "High Resolution Audio" is supposed to include SACD, then the Sony S6700 (or last year's S6500) would be appropriate at ~$100. If you want it to include support for DVD-A, then Sony's UHP-H1 (~$300) is adequate, although Oppo's BDP 103 includes additional features at ~$600. Despite its name, the Sony UHP-H1 does not play UHD 4K discs. The players I mention include support for both WiFi and hard-wired ethernet.

An HDMI connection from the Blu-ray player to your receiver is required for both audio and video, so you'll need a "Certified High Speed" HDMI cable to make that connection.


----------



## smpowell

*Blu-ray player for playing beat up library DVDs*

I need to replace an old Blu-Ray player that is mostly used to play library DVDs. These disks are often scratched, dirty, and otherwise beat up. 

I figure on buying one during the sales at the end of November, something in the $50 range. No need for streaming or other fancy features, it just needs to play whatever DVD/Blu-Ray is put in it.

Are there any models that are better at handling beat up DVDs? For example, is the software in one brand better (more graceful) at handling bad spots on disks.


----------



## jeff lam

Are the Panasonic Blu Ray players still the best of the cheaper name brands (sony, samsung, lg, etc...)? My current Panny (DMP-BD35 purchased in 2008) is now starting it's 8th year of service and I am noticing grinding noises while playing discs, it's extremely slow to start some of the newer Blu ray discs and many slightly scratched/smudged discs from Netflix freeze up and stutter during playback. Since I haven't researched any players since 2008 I'm not up on all the changes and enhancements companies have made since then.

I just bought the 1080P LG 55EG9100 OLED so I don't currently need anything 4K and I don't care much about 3D playback but since I have a 3D TV it might be nice to try out if it doesn't cost any extra.. It must be able to bitstream HD Audio through HDMI to my Denon receiver. I don't need any streaming services since I have a Roku and an HTPC. Main goal is picture quality, able to read slightly scratched discs, speed, then price. I'm looking at under $200 if possible. Let me know what you recommend.


----------



## BillP

Jeff, I would consider both Panasonic and Sony as the best of the cheaper brands (above Samsung and LG). Both have plenty of models


----------



## blacklion

*Sony multi-region BD player with HDMI and RCA audio outs*

I'm looking for a Sony multi-region blu-ray player with HDMI and RCA audio output. Coax/optical would be bonus. Budget is $100 max. 

Thanks!


----------



## necrocis85

Looking for a cheap player, that also has a good picture with no baked in enhancements or noise reduction. I don't need apps or 4K upscaling, just something basic. Would something such as a Sony BDP-S1700 be good enough, or should I step up my budget? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonfromCB

*Blue Ray Purchase Guidance*

Need guidance on Blue Ray player purchase. I don't need 3D or Upscaling to 4K. I don't need Wi-Fi or streaming aps. I would like something that up scales old DVDs to 1080 or near HD and does a good job with CD playback. I have a preference for quality over something cheap that gets the job done. Thanks.


----------



## Selden Ball

JonfromCB said:


> Need guidance on Blue Ray player purchase. I don't need 3D or Upscaling to 4K.


 Those options do cost extra.


> I don't need Wi-Fi or streaming aps.


 Those features are not optional (i.e. they're provided in all current Blu-ray players), although some players are more proficient than others.


> I would like something that up scales old DVDs to 1080 or near HD and does a good job with CD playback.


 Those features are available in all current Blu-ray players.


> I have a preference for quality over something cheap that gets the job done. Thanks.


 Any current Blu-ray player meets your stated processing needs. For mechanical quality, though, you'd have to spend significantly more than average. "Something cheap" would typically cost under $100. (e.g. Sony BDP-S1700) In contrast, "quality" would be in the price range over $300 and would, as a side effect, include all the features you've listed as not needing. (e.g. Sony UHD-H1, Oppo BDP 103, Marantz UD5007).


----------



## JonfromCB

Selden Ball said:


> Those options do cost extra. Those features are not optional (i.e. they're provided in all current Blu-ray players), although some players are more proficient than others. Those features are available in all current Blu-ray players. Any current Blu-ray player meets your stated processing needs. For mechanical quality, though, you'd have to spend significantly more than average. "Something cheap" would typically cost under $100. (e.g. Sony BDP-S1700) In contrast, "quality" would be in the price range over $300 and would, as a side effect, include all the features you've listed as not needing. (e.g. Sony UHD-H1, Oppo BDP 103, Marantz UD5007).


Thanks Seldon, That was very helpful. Perhaps "cheap and disposable" is the way to go?


----------



## Selden Ball

JonfromCB said:


> Thanks Seldon, That was very helpful. Perhaps "cheap and disposable" is the way to go?


Unfortunately, that seems a reasonable option. It can be frustrating when the player starts glitching, though, or making mechanical noises or refuses to open the drawer containing a disc you just played. The hardware quality control often is not as good as one would like. 

Some people get around this by copying their discs to a file server on their local network and streaming their movies and music, but that's another can of worms.


----------



## 2channel8

I've been looking for a bargain upgrade for my Oppo DV980H for some months now. Funds are limited; but value is most important. It's taken me a lot of hours to research different models, since there is usually no opportunity to demo them; much less do a side-by-side.
I am only interested in audio quality via analog/RCA outputs in stereo. I need SACD, DVD-a, HDCD would be very nice. I have a NAD C546BEE for CD; but I'd like a one-box solution. Here is a table that I've made to rank Oppo units for stereo analog-out quality with some (optimistic?) target pricing. Am I off base in the order? I'd love to see anyone list some Denon or Arcam models where they'd be on the scale.

Oppo heirarchy	Fair price
Best	UDP-205 ???
BDP-105 $1,200
95 $450
83SE $390
103 $330
93 $289
Least	BDP-83	DV983H ?	$200
All non-Darbee	

Please excuse the formatting.


----------



## BillP

2channel8 said:


> I've been looking for a bargain upgrade for my Oppo DV980H for some months now. Funds are limited; but value is most important. It's taken me a lot of hours to research different models, since there is usually no opportunity to demo them; much less do a side-by-side.
> I am only interested in audio quality via analog/RCA outputs in stereo. I need SACD, DVD-a, HDCD would be very nice. I have a NAD C546BEE for CD; but I'd like a one-box solution. Here is a table that I've made to rank Oppo units for stereo analog-out quality with some (optimistic?) target pricing. Am I off base in the order? I'd love to see anyone list some Denon or Arcam models where they'd be on the scale.
> 
> Oppo heirarchy	Fair price
> Best	UDP-205 ???
> BDP-105 $1,200
> 95 $450
> 83SE $390
> 103 $330
> 93 $289
> Least	BDP-83	DV983H ?	$200
> All non-Darbee
> 
> Please excuse the formatting.


If you want top analog audio, and are looking for value, I would grab the Oppo 95 for $450 (I'm surprised you can get it for that price). The x95 Oppo's have better analog audio than the x93's.


----------



## Edllguy

Hello everyone,

I'm trying to find a 1080p bluray player with an SD Card slot for my brother. It must be able to handle 1080p HD photos and videos and can take a 64GB SD card or larger. If it has Netflix and/or Youtube and wifi, that's a nice bonus.

3D or 4k upconvert is not needed.

Thanks very much and have a great day.


----------



## 2channel8

BillP said:


> If you want top analog audio, and are looking for value, I would grab the Oppo 95 for $450 (I'm surprised you can get it for that price). The x95 Oppo's have better analog audio than the x93's.


I didn't say I have found those deals. I said that's what I thought were target prices. If I could find a 95 for four-fiddy I'd jump! The best I can find right now is $795 + S$H. I just don't think they are wort that. I could get an Arcam DVD-A1UDC1 for that price or a Lexicon RT-20 for half. Of the three, I think the Arcam would sound best. I originally started my search with the BDP-95 in mind; but the ridiculous asking prices forced me to widen my net. I hope I can resist temptation until the UDPs come out and hopefully prices on the 105 and 95 will go down.

Otherwise, if you could get an Oppo BDP-83se or a Lexicon RT-20 for the same price which would you choose?


----------



## BillP

2channel8 said:


> I didn't say I have found those deals. I said that's what I thought were target prices.


Sorry, I misunderstood. Oppo's hold their price pretty well. I doubt you will ever get a 95 or 105 for $450. But keep checking eBay and websites that sell used equipment.


----------



## 2channel8

Edllguy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm trying to find a 1080p bluray player with an SD Card slot for my brother. It must be able to handle 1080p HD photos and videos and can take a 64GB SD card or larger. If it has Netflix and/or Youtube and wifi, that's a nice bonus.
> 
> 3D or 4k upconvert is not needed.
> 
> Thanks very much and have a great day.


The Denon DVD-A1UDCI has an SD slot.


----------



## Edllguy

2channel8 said:


> The Denon DVD-A1UDCI has an SD slot.


Thanks for responding. Is there a less expensive solution?


----------



## 2channel8

Edllguy said:


> Thanks for responding. Is there a less expensive solution?


That's what I'd like to know!


----------



## rlcarr

I'm looking for a player that is also a decent streamer (Amazon and Netflix in particular). I don't need 3D or 4K or fancy sound (my sound is via a 2.1 soundbar connected to my 2009-era 40" HDTV). It needs to have an ethernet jack since Wi-Fi is iffy in my house.

I have a (now dead) Sony BDP-S570 and was happy with it. Normally I'd just get the Sony BPD-S3700 but I'm very wary of that given all the reports of the child lock going crazy and trapping the disc.

Has that gotten any better? Does the S6700 have the same problem?

My (7yo) TV is a Samsung, so there's a bit of attraction to a Samsung player so that (hopefully) one remote can do both the TV and the player. But that's not as important as player quality. Likewise, I have no particular attachment to Sony other than it was my current player and I was happy with it.

Thanks!


----------



## Selden Ball

2channel8 said:


> The Denon DVD-A1UDCI has an SD slot.





Edllguy said:


> Thanks for responding. Is there a less expensive solution?


FWIW, some people have found that using an SD-to-USB adapter works with Denon receivers. Using such an adapter might (or might not) work with some Blu-ray players.


----------



## 2channel8

2channel8 said:


> I didn't say I have found those deals. I said that's what I thought were target prices. If I could find a 95 for four-fiddy I'd jump! The best I can find right now is $795 + S$H. I just don't think they are wort that. I could get an Arcam DVD-A1UDC1 for that price or a Lexicon RT-20 for half. Of the three, I think the Arcam would sound best. I originally started my search with the BDP-95 in mind; but the ridiculous asking prices forced me to widen my net. I hope I can resist temptation until the UDPs come out and hopefully prices on the 105 and 95 will go down.
> 
> Otherwise, if you could get an Oppo BDP-83se or a Lexicon RT-20 for the same price which would you choose?





2channel8 said:


> That's what I'd like to know!





BillP said:


> Sorry, I misunderstood. Oppo's hold their price pretty well. I doubt you will ever get a 95 or 105 for $450. But keep checking eBay and websites that sell used equipment.


Hey! I got it! The Oppo BDP-95 for $450. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## Sendil Kumar

*Blu-ray player with 5.1 Channel Speaker Output Connectors*

Hi,



I have Samsung HT-TX25 DVD Home theater, which i would like to replace with samsung blu-ray smart player. 

I'm looking for blu-ray smart player with 5.1 Channel Speaker Output Connectors ( would like to use my old speaker) and smart features.


No sure technically is this possible.

Kindly Suggest.

Regards
Kumar


----------



## eljaycanuck

BD (Blu-ray disc) players don't have internal amplification, so you won't find any with speaker-level outputs. You could:
- look for an HTiB (home theater in a box) whose receiver has a built-in Blu-ray player; or
- purchase a good-quality receiver and a separate Blu-ray player.


----------



## Sendil Kumar

eljaycanuck said:


> BD (Blu-ray disc) players don't have internal amplification, so you won't find any with speaker-level outputs. You could:
> - look for an HTiB (home theater in a box) whose receiver has a built-in Blu-ray player; or
> - purchase a good-quality receiver and a separate Blu-ray player.


Thanks for response.


Planning to get BD-H6500 Smart 3D Blu-ray or UBD-K8500, so can you suggest 'good-quality receiver' which is compactable with this player.

Regards
Kumar


----------



## teachsac

Please use the receiver area if you are seeking a receiver:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-receivers-amps-processors/


----------



## eljaycanuck

Sendil Kumar said:


> ... Planning to get BD-H6500 Smart 3D Blu-ray or UBD-K8500, so can you suggest 'good-quality receiver' which is compactable with this player. ...


Shop for a name-brand receiver (e.g., Denon, Marantz, Yamaha, Pioneer) that:
- has the features and connectivity you want; and
- fits your budget.


----------



## Zoltán Görbe

Hello Guys,
I'am looking for a BD player, which is capable of modifying the position of the picture through HDMI port.
My problem is: when I watch a BD movie, which does not have 16:9 aspect ratio, than of course I will have black bars on the top and on the bottom of the screen. On TV it is acceptable, however when it comes to watching movies on a projector, it is really annoying to watch these big black bars. Anyway, I can solve this problem when I play content from my PC, because in the player, I can modify the picture position, so I move it to the upper edge of the screen, and than I will have double black bars on the bottom of the screen, but I isn't a problem, because I can roll up the screen, just to fit for the current content, and behind the screen I have black curtain installed, so nothing is visible from the bars. Now, I want to do the same thing, with BD player...
Any suggestion?


----------



## Selden Ball

Zoltán Görbe said:


> Hello Guys,
> I'am looking for a BD player, which is capable of modifying the position of the picture through HDMI port.
> My problem is: when I watch a BD movie, which does not have 16:9 aspect ratio, than of course I will have black bars on the top and on the bottom of the screen. On TV it is acceptable, however when it comes to watching movies on a projector, it is really annoying to watch these big black bars. Anyway, I can solve this problem when I play content from my PC, because in the player, I can modify the picture position, so I move it to the upper edge of the screen, and than I will have double black bars on the bottom of the screen, but I isn't a problem, because I can roll up the screen, just to fit for the current content, and behind the screen I have black curtain installed, so nothing is visible from the bars. Now, I want to do the same thing, with BD player...
> Any suggestion?


Even Oppo players don't have that feature. 

Some people use black velvet to cover the parts of the screen exposed to unwanted light from the projector. More expensive options are to get an external video processor or a new projector which includes that feature. Or you can rip your Blu-rays to a disk on your PC.


----------



## rvs053063

*Need Blu Ray Player to work with old AV eqpt.*

Hi. My PS3 has bit the dust. It was connected to my old TV via DVI and my old sound system with optical. Every player I see today uses HDMI. What options do I have for buying a new player? How would I get it to connect to these old devices? I understand there are HDMI to DVI converters that I can buy pretty cheaply, but what do I do about sound? Thanks.


----------



## Selden Ball

rvs053063 said:


> Hi. My PS3 has bit the dust. It was connected to my old TV via DVI and my old sound system with optical. Every player I see today uses HDMI. What options do I have for buying a new player? How would I get it to connect to these old devices? I understand there are HDMI to DVI converters that I can buy pretty cheaply, but what do I do about sound? Thanks.


Many Blu-ray players include a coax digital audio output. The Sony BDP-S3700 does, for example. Your receiver probably has both optical and coax digital audio inputs.


----------



## rvs053063

Thanks for the tip. I bought this one with a dvi adapter and a coaxial cable.


----------



## teachsac

Deals talk is done in the deals area. Otherwise if you are looking for an UHD player, please use this thread.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...fficial-help-me-choose-uhd-player-thread.html


----------



## AmishFury

i'm looking at possibly getting a new bluray player soon my S580 still works but the streaming apps are mostly dated to the point they either don't work or are feature limited (netflix for example with no 1080p or 5.1ch support)

i'm toying with the idea of buying a new tv but my budget means the best i could pull off is the samsung UN50KU6300 (i can get it for $320 after tax) and i'm slightly on the fence... i may still buy the bluray player so i can retire the old one to a different room (not quite ready to jump into UHD players yet)

at the same time my AVR is also a bit old (Marantz SR4002) and doesn't accept DTS-HD or TrueHD (just PCM for lossless) so i have some questions about the Samasung BD-JM57, LG BMP-35, and Sony BDP-S3700

1. how is the file playback support from USB
2. i'm assuming these players will decode DD+, TrueHD, DTS-HD, etc to PCM?
3. any hangups on the streaming apps side i should know about?
4. wifi support... any of these dual band? ac? or just single band n?

bonus... if anyone can convince me either way on the TV


----------



## Stifflergolf

*Recommendation for blu ray player and sacd, DVD-a playback*

I am looking for which players I can compare that have:

SACD
DVD-A
5.1 pre outs (may not be nessessary depending on how the above can get sent to a receiver with or without HDMI)
4K upscalling probbaly not nessessary since my 4K tv should already do that??
Good standard DVD playback

This is more of my audio playback machine that can do video if needed. Will get a UHD player once more options are available. Would like like to be under $500

Thanks.


----------



## Mkard

Stifflergolf said:


> I am looking for which players I can compare that have:
> 
> SACD
> DVD-A
> 5.1 pre outs (may not be nessessary depending on how the above can get sent to a receiver with or without HDMI)
> 4K upscalling probbaly not nessessary since my 4K tv should already do that??
> Good standard DVD playback
> 
> This is more of my audio playback machine that can do video if needed. Will get a UHD player once more options are available. Would like like to be under $500
> 
> Thanks.


Stiffler, 

With that budget, don't fool around. Get your self a good deal on the soon to be replaced OPPO BDP-103. Does all that you ask,Blu-ray, SACD, DVD-Audio and DVD video up-scaling is amongst the best. Read for yourself at
*http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-blu-ray-players/1432162-official-oppo-bdp-103-owner-s-thread.html

*These units should be moving at a reduced price now, as the "Universal" BD and ULTRA HD/HDR player ?-203? is due to be released in the next few weeks.

Local craigslist, Audiomart, Audiogon, or other re-sale venues can also be considered as OPPO's customer service is unparalleled with affordable repairs "forever". And, they are just good folk to deal with. Yes, I do own OPPOs but nothing newer than 5-years ago. Both work great.

If you haven't leapt on the UHD display yet, certainly optimize for your 1080p set for now as there are few UHD players yet, and I think the market needs another season before that would be a buying choice for me. Good luck regardless.

Mkard


----------



## Selden Ball

AmishFury said:


> i'm looking at possibly getting a new bluray player soon my S580 still works but the streaming apps are mostly dated to the point they either don't work or are feature limited (netflix for example with no 1080p or 5.1ch support)
> 
> i'm toying with the idea of buying a new tv but my budget means the best i could pull off is the samsung UN50KU6300 (i can get it for $320 after tax) and i'm slightly on the fence... i may still buy the bluray player so i can retire the old one to a different room (not quite ready to jump into UHD players yet)
> 
> at the same time my AVR is also a bit old (Marantz SR4002) and doesn't accept DTS-HD or TrueHD (just PCM for lossless) so i have some questions about the Samasung BD-JM57, LG BMP-35, and Sony BDP-S3700
> 
> 1. how is the file playback support from USB
> 2. i'm assuming these players will decode DD+, TrueHD, DTS-HD, etc to PCM?
> 3. any hangups on the streaming apps side i should know about?
> 4. wifi support... any of these dual band? ac? or just single band n?
> 
> bonus... if anyone can convince me either way on the TV


Unfortunately, most current Blu-ray disc players include only stereo, not multichannel Dolby or DTS decoders. The manufacturers are minimizing the license fees they have to pay to Dolby and DTS. This limitation is present in all three of the players you list above. As a result, the PCM they provide is only stereo when they play soundtracks encoded using any of the various types of Dolby and DTS encodings. To get multichannel audio, you''ll have to settle for lossy Dolby or DTS.

This is the case for all of the current "low priced" Sony x700 players, for example, although the top-of-the-line Sony UHD-H1 does include multichannel decoding. Unfortunately it lists for over $300. Oppo's players also include multichannel decoders, but they start at about $500.

I'll have to leave it to you to look through the manuals of the devices provided by the other manufacturers.


----------



## AmishFury

Selden Ball said:


> Unfortunately, most current Blu-ray disc players include only stereo, not multichannel Dolby or DTS decoders. The manufacturers are minimizing the license fees they have to pay to Dolby and DTS. This limitation is present in all three of the players you list above. As a result, the PCM they provide is only stereo when they play soundtracks encoded using any of the various types of Dolby and DTS encodings. To get multichannel audio, you''ll have to settle for lossy Dolby or DTS.
> 
> This is the case for all of the current "low priced" Sony x700 players, for example, although the top-of-the-line Sony UHD-H1 does include multichannel decoding. Unfortunately it lists for over $300. Oppo's players also include multichannel decoders, but they start at about $500.
> 
> I'll have to leave it to you to look through the manuals of the devices provided by the other manufacturers.


just checked the manuals online and it looks like i'm sticking with the S580 then until i make the jump to a UHD player


----------



## emedlin

*Looking for a new Blu-ray player*

Just got a 65KS8000 and my old Blu-ray player started acting up. It has hard locked in the middle of the last to movies I played in it. I am looking at the Sony BDPS3700. I plan to use the KS8000 for smart apps, so I don't really care about how smart the Blu-ray players is. But what about 4K up scaling? Should I get a Blu-ray player that would do it or just let the KS8000 handle it?


----------



## ray0414

Get a 4k blu ray player. If on a budget, go with the samsung 4k k8500.


----------



## emedlin

Wasn't looking to spend that much. And if I don't plan on buying any 4K Blu-ray disks does it give me much over a normal Blu-ray player or even one that up scales to 4K?


----------



## ray0414

emedlin said:


> Wasn't looking to spend that much. And if I don't plan on buying any 4K Blu-ray disks does it give me much over a normal Blu-ray player or even one that up scales to 4K?



"Upscaling" is kind of a sham. Normally, the tv does a better job than the player so not many people use it. The k8500 tho has been severely discounted recently, in case you didn't know.


Edit, looks like it went back up in price a little. It was on major black Friday sales for a week.


----------



## tick221

Just to add a question to the current conversation. I also have a 4k TV and am looking at a new Bluray player. I know the TV has a upscaling functionality built in but would there be any kind of improvement by getting a upscaling Bluray player, or will the TV do a better job of handling the scaling?

Many thanks, been out of the loop for a while and am trying to not waste money on something that won't benefit the image.


----------



## BillP

tick221 said:


> Just to add a question to the current conversation. I also have a 4k TV and am looking at a new Bluray player. I know the TV has a upscaling functionality built in but would there be any kind of improvement by getting a upscaling Bluray player, or will the TV do a better job of handling the scaling?
> 
> Many thanks, been out of the loop for a while and am trying to not waste money on something that won't benefit the image.


It depends. The TV or the player may do a better job, depending on the specific TV and the specific player. My advice, though, is to either get a UHD player that can actually play 4k material, or get an inexpensive 1080p BluRay player (or continue using the one you already have) to tide you over until then (if you're waiting for the price to drop). I'm sure the TV will upscale sufficiently until then.


----------



## emedlin

BillP said:


> It depends. The TV or the player may do a better job, depending on the specific TV and the specific player. My advice, though, is to either get a UHD player that can actually play 4k material, or get an inexpensive 1080p BluRay player (or continue using the one you already have) to tide you over until then (if you're waiting for the price to drop). I'm sure the TV will upscale sufficiently until then.


What is good inexpensive 1080p BluRay player? Sony BDPS3700?


----------



## BillP

emedlin said:


> What is good inexpensive 1080p BluRay player? Sony BDPS3700?


Anything from Sony or Panasonic would be an excellent choice for you.


----------



## Qualar

*Need BD Player Buying Advice*

Here's my dilemma.

Would like to purchase a reliable BD player, but am not sure if Sony has ever managed to resolve the hardware failure issues with the technology. Have so far owned eight BD players and or hybrid player devices to date, all of which have suffered BD read failures within a profoundly short period. Two years ago I said forget it, if Sony's blue laser technology is this crappy I can live without it.

Only reason I am presently looking into getting yet another BD player at this point in time is due to the increasing number of anime titles (_something I watch quite a lot of personally_) which are getting BD-only releases. And I need to make it clear whatever I end up getting will be setup in a bedroom connected to a 20" monitor and used with the most basic audio setup imaginable, headphones.

The crazy thing is that, with the exception of the PS3's, my other players owned all had very light usage, maybe one BD movie every couple of weeks averaged at most were played. Sorry I do not have the makes and models owned so far all documented, but this much I can recall.:

1x - Sony high end unit. Complete playback failure of all disc formats after thirteen months.
1x - Philips unit. BD playback failure after a year.
3x - PS3's All suffered BD read failure within a two-year period. All could still read CD and DVD formats. Sold off two of them for parts, paid to have the ODD replaced in the third, while it is working, have reserved it exclusively for playing games on as movie playback seems to be a known killer of their optical disc drives (something I wished I'd known first go around).
1x - brand I don't recall which came from a discount store and worked for all of about five months.
1x - off brand player from a discount store, This was the only player that didn't suffer an optical drive failure. It was not a network connectable player, and kept running into the issue of needing a firmware update to play any then current BDs, so I had to download the firmware update onto a USB flash drive from the very sketchy official Chinese website of the manufacturer and installing the firmware update ruined the machine. The player's display post update would only show gibberish and device menus were no longer accessible.
1x internal SATA 5 1/4" bay Pioneer BD-ROM (PC). This worked for about fourteen months and was the most recent BD player I purchased back in late 2013. Drive is actually still installed in the very computer I am typing this post from, but can no longer even detect the presence of a BD disc, but can still read CD and DVD formats just fine. It was when this one failed that I gave up on the technology and sold off all my stand alone BD disc titles.

Would also like to point out I am also a HD DVD player owner. My original HD DVD player lasted a good five years as the primary video player in the living room and saw rather heavy usage during it's time from all members of the family, and when it died it was some manner of mainboard electronic failure, not a drive failure (rather impressive). And even at present, I replaced that HD DVD player in the living room with another same model used HD DVD player that is still chugging along quite nicely. I only bring this up because HD DVD discs are also read by their respective players using a blue laser and yet Toshiba seemed to have worked out how to make that technology reliable.

*Questions:*
*1.* Is there such a thing as a reliable BD player?
*2.* Is there any particular make/model el-cheapo (under $50) player that one would recommend over its' peers?


----------



## teachsac

Qualar said:


> Here's my dilemma.
> 
> Would like to purchase a reliable BD player, but am not sure if Sony has ever managed to resolve the hardware failure issues with the technology. Have so far owned eight BD players and or hybrid player devices to date, all of which have suffered BD read failures within a profoundly short period. Two years ago I said forget it, if Sony's blue laser technology is this crappy I can live without it.
> 
> Only reason I am presently looking into getting yet another BD player at this point in time is due to the increasing number of anime titles (_something I watch quite a lot of personally_) which are getting BD-only releases. And I need to make it clear whatever I end up getting will be setup in a bedroom connected to a 20" monitor and used with the most basic audio setup imaginable, headphones.
> 
> The crazy thing is that, with the exception of the PS3's, my other players owned all had very light usage, maybe one BD movie every couple of weeks averaged at most were played. Sorry I do not have the makes and models owned so far all documented, but this much I can recall.:
> 
> 1x - Sony high end unit. Complete playback failure of all disc formats after thirteen months.
> 1x - Philips unit. BD playback failure after a year.
> 3x - PS3's All suffered BD read failure within a two-year period. All could still read CD and DVD formats. Sold off two of them for parts, paid to have the ODD replaced in the third, while it is working, have reserved it exclusively for playing games on as movie playback seems to be a known killer of their optical disc drives (something I wished I'd known first go around).
> 1x - brand I don't recall which came from a discount store and worked for all of about five months.
> 1x - off brand player from a discount store, This was the only player that didn't suffer an optical drive failure. It was not a network connectable player, and kept running into the issue of needing a firmware update to play any then current BDs, so I had to download the firmware update onto a USB flash drive from the very sketchy official Chinese website of the manufacturer and installing the firmware update ruined the machine. The player's display post update would only show gibberish and device menus were no longer accessible.
> 1x internal SATA 5 1/4" bay Pioneer BD-ROM (PC). This worked for about fourteen months and was the most recent BD player I purchased back in late 2013. Drive is actually still installed in the very computer I am typing this post from, but can no longer even detect the presence of a BD disc, but can still read CD and DVD formats just fine. It was when this one failed that I gave up on the technology and sold off all my stand alone BD disc titles.
> 
> Would also like to point out I am also a HD DVD player owner. My original HD DVD player lasted a good five years as the primary video player in the living room and saw rather heavy usage during it's time from all members of the family, and when it died it was some manner of mainboard electronic failure, not a drive failure (rather impressive). And even at present, I replaced that HD DVD player in the living room with another same model used HD DVD player that is still chugging along quite nicely. I only bring this up because HD DVD discs are also read by their respective players using a blue laser and yet Toshiba seemed to have worked out how to make that technology reliable.
> 
> *Questions:*
> *1.* Is there such a thing as a reliable BD player?
> *2.* Is there any particular make/model el-cheapo (under $50) player that one would recommend over its' peers?


Sorry to hear that. Every one of my players is still working perfectly. Even my 10 year old players. Some have been farmed out to my daughters and Dad. Some are sitting:


Panasonic BD10
Panasonic BD30
Denon 2010
Samsung 3600
Panasonic BD55
Panasonic BD300
Oppo 93
Panasonic BD320 
Panasonic BD230
Oppo 103
Sony S790
Sony S7200
Samsung K8500 (UHD)
Panasonic UB900 (UHD)


----------



## t_tringle

OPPO is about to release their 4k UHD BD player within the next few weeks. They make really good equipment and if you want the best picture they are hard to beat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hernanu

Qualar said:


> Here's my dilemma.
> 
> Would like to purchase a reliable BD player, but am not sure if Sony has ever managed to resolve the hardware failure issues with the technology. Have so far owned eight BD players and or hybrid player devices to date, all of which have suffered BD read failures within a profoundly short period. Two years ago I said forget it, if Sony's blue laser technology is this crappy I can live without it.
> 
> .
> .
> Lotsa issues..
> .
> 
> Would also like to point out I am also a HD DVD player owner. My original HD DVD player lasted a good five years as the primary video player in the living room and saw rather heavy usage during it's time from all members of the family, and when it died it was some manner of mainboard electronic failure, not a drive failure (rather impressive). And even at present, I replaced that HD DVD player in the living room with another same model used HD DVD player that is still chugging along quite nicely. I only bring this up because HD DVD discs are also read by their respective players using a blue laser and yet Toshiba seemed to have worked out how to make that technology reliable.
> 
> *Questions:*
> *1.* Is there such a thing as a reliable BD player?
> *2.* Is there any particular make/model el-cheapo (under $50) player that one would recommend over its' peers?


Looks like you spent a fair amount of money on players. 

You can get another similar player now, and given your experience, get a couple of years out of it. 

I have one Oppo (BDP-83) that I bought six years ago which still cranks along without having had any issues. I have another (BDP-103D) which I bought three years ago and has had no problem. 

Both are used daily, the 103D is used to clean up the cable signal, so it is in constant use. I expect both to last me for a long while, they show no sign of problems and Oppo has great support. 

I bought my parents an Oppo BDP-80 five years ago, it has performed flawlessly for them. 

All of those players still have high resale value right now (check the usual resellers). 

As teachsac notes, this is just anecdotal, since he's had success with many brands. You have not. 

So the question is - do you want to get a reliable player that lasts a long time, or a placeholder for a year or two. 

If the former, I'd say get an Oppo 203 UHD (I think the 10X's are discontinued now) when it's available (soon), or get a Panasonic which may last a while. 

There's a large price difference; in my case it was worth it, it depends on how you want to spend your money.


----------



## ToonMasterTim

Qualar said:


> Here's my dilemma.
> 
> Would like to purchase a reliable BD player, but am not sure if Sony has ever managed to resolve the hardware failure issues with the technology. Have so far owned eight BD players and or hybrid player devices to date, all of which have suffered BD read failures within a profoundly short period. Two years ago I said forget it, if Sony's blue laser technology is this crappy I can live without it.
> 
> Only reason I am presently looking into getting yet another BD player at this point in time is due to the increasing number of anime titles (_something I watch quite a lot of personally_) which are getting BD-only releases. And I need to make it clear whatever I end up getting will be setup in a bedroom connected to a 20" monitor and used with the most basic audio setup imaginable, headphones.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> *Questions:*
> *1.* Is there such a thing as a reliable BD player?
> *2.* Is there any particular make/model el-cheapo (under $50) player that one would recommend over its' peers?


Any basic BD player should be fine. I wonder what is causing your players to fail so quickly? It's possible that you have unregulated voltage damaging them. If you don't use a voltage regulator or a quality power surge protector, you may want to consider one. Another thing to consider is heat. Keep the player in an open space or allow it to receive air flow. Do not stack it with other components, as the heat or pressure of other devices may be causing premature equipment failures. You said this is kept in a bedroom, so I presume the area isn't too dusty or filled with a lot of air particles like a garage might be, but that could be something to consider in other rooms that may not be clean.

Good luck. I hope you figure out what is killing your players. I still have my 2009 PS3 and it plays just fine. And I also have a 3-year old Samsung player that works well. Given you've had so many die so quickly, I would suspect the electrical signal or heat as potential issues.

By the way, I'm watching DBZ Kai on Blu-ray and loving it. I've never seen the series before and it's great. Plus, the animation is so clean and beautiful on Blu-ray.


----------



## ktorpil

*Need a good Region A universal player other than UHP-H1*

Hi!

So I'm thinking about ditching my dedicated region A/1 Sony BDP-S3200 and getting a universal player.

My region B/2 titles and UHD Blu-rays are handled by my Panasonic DMP-UB900EBK so I don't need UHD playback but 4k upscaling would be nice.
I also want a SACD player so by getting a universal player I want to kill two birds with one stone.

I wanted to get a Sony UHP-H1 but no sellers at Amazon.com are shipping to Turkey.
Same with any and all Oppo players.
Also with Marantz UD5007/7007.
I can get those locally or from Amazon.de but since they will be Region B/2, what's the point?

Right now I got my eyes on a Pioneer Elite BDP-80FD and will probably buy this. Any alternatives you might think about?

Thank you.


----------



## xirtam2005

Helping my dad get a decent quality bluray player. Need one that has a coax digital output and also plays DSD SACDs. 

Wanted to get him an Oppo 103, but they discontinued and sold out, and it has been ridiculously difficult to get a 203, since I have to work and cannot order at the very specific times Oppo makes this thing available. He would need my help to set it up over the Holidays.

What is the very best for $600 or less that plays SACDs and offers coax output, and is a decent value. Really wanted to get him an Oppo, but it's like trying to get a Nintendo console or cabbage patch doll this year. His current player is on its last legs and he cannot wait a whole year for Oppo.

While 4K UHD disc playback would be nice, it is not required. He has a Samsung 9000 series 4K TV and cares about getting the best quality from current bluray and DVDs on his 4K TV.

Thanks.


----------



## rboster

xirtam2005 said:


> Helping my dad get a decent quality bluray player. Need one that has a coax digital output and also plays DSD SACDs.
> 
> Wanted to get him an Oppo 103, but they discontinued and sold out, and it has been ridiculously difficult to get a 203, since I have to work and cannot order at the very specific times Oppo makes this thing available. He would need my help to set it up over the Holidays.
> 
> What is the very best for $600 or less that plays SACDs and offers coax output, and is a decent value. Really wanted to get him an Oppo, but it's like trying to get a Nintendo console or cabbage patch doll this year. His current player is on its last legs and he cannot wait a whole year for Oppo.
> 
> While 4K UHD disc playback would be nice, it is not required. He has a Samsung 9000 series 4K TV and cares about getting the best quality from current bluray and DVDs on his 4K TV.
> 
> Thanks.


You need to post in the thread below or the other sticky for 4k players, whichever you decide you need. 

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...se-player-thread-can-t-decide-start-here.html


----------



## rennvale

I'm currently looking for a Blu-ray player with 2 hdmi output ports. As I've researched, HDMI is able to output high quality sound. I've looked into Samsung's UBD-K8500 and Panasonic DMP-BDT460. Are these two any good or are there better ones? 

My setup is going to be:

BR to TV (video)
BR to Audio Receiver (audio)

I also want to hook it up on a monitor and soundbar in my room so I could watch in there (not always). Both have HDMI ports; the soundbar is a Sony HT-C380. I know it's not much but at least its decent.


----------



## Selden Ball

rennvale said:


> I'm currently looking for a Blu-ray player with 2 hdmi output ports. As I've researched, HDMI is able to output high quality sound. I've looked into Samsung's UBD-K8500 and Panasonic DMP-BDT460. Are these two any good or are there better ones?
> 
> My setup is going to be:
> 
> BR to TV (video)
> BR to Audio Receiver (audio)
> 
> I also want to hook it up on a monitor and soundbar in my room so I could watch in there (not always). Both have HDMI ports; the soundbar is a Sony HT-C380. I know it's not much but at least its decent.


Dual ported 4K players are also available from Philips (BDP7501) and Oppo (UDP-203). Unfortunately, since they're all first-generation 4K players, they all have different but relatively minor design problems which hopefully will be fixed in later models. All but the Oppo have been out long enough that most major problems have been fixed by firmware updates. Oppo's player only became available a week or so ago, so it seems to still have quite a few bugs and frequent firmware updates.


----------



## BillP

rennvale said:


> I'm currently looking for a Blu-ray player with 2 hdmi output ports. As I've researched, HDMI is able to output high quality sound. I've looked into Samsung's UBD-K8500 and Panasonic DMP-BDT460. Are these two any good or are there better ones?


Yes, there are better ones. Oppo 203 (or the Oppo 205, which is not yet available).


----------



## rennvale

I think the Oppo is great but it is out of the budget currently. I'm just looking into the under $200.


----------



## jabu32

*Best Blu-ray play for less than $100*

Would like to know some opinions on this.

I bought a Samsung BD-J5700. Is this one good? 

I have a 4k tv and my receiver already can upscale.

Thanks


----------



## BillP

jabu32 said:


> Would like to know some opinions on this.
> 
> I bought a Samsung BD-J5700. Is this one good?
> 
> I have a 4k tv and my receiver already can upscale.
> 
> Thanks


PQ will be identical for BluRay discs on all players, so the main differences between players are features, reliability, and DVD upscaling PQ. If that Samsung has the features you want, then you're good to go (although IMO Sony and Panny have better reliability than Samsung).


----------



## jabu32

BillP said:


> PQ will be identical for BluRay discs on all players, so the main differences between players are features, reliability, and DVD upscaling PQ. If that Samsung has the features you want, then you're good to go (although IMO Sony and Panny have better reliability than Samsung).


More reliability as in life expectancy or video quality?


----------



## BillP

jabu32 said:


> More reliability as in life expectancy or video quality?


Life expectancy. Again, video quality for BluRay discs will be the same with all players (there may be some subtle difference in video quality when upscaling DVDs).


----------



## whatupdet

Ordered myself a new 4K TV and plan to buy a new AVR with 4K, now the only things I need are 4K blu-rays (plan to buy The Martian and The Revenant) as well as a 4K blu-ray player. I see limited options: Samsung UBD-8500 for $300CAD or a Xbox One S for $330CAD. Which one should I go with or should I wait for more models to be released?

Just want a reliable player for blu-rays and 4K blu-rays, the Xbox is tempting for an extra $30.


----------



## Selden Ball

whatupdet said:


> Ordered myself a new 4K TV and plan to buy a new AVR with 4K, now the only things I need are 4K blu-rays (plan to buy The Martian and The Revenant) as well as a 4K blu-ray player. I see limited options: Samsung UBD-8500 for $300CAD or a Xbox One S for $330CAD. Which one should I go with or should I wait for more models to be released?
> 
> Just want a reliable player for blu-rays and 4K blu-rays, the Xbox is tempting for an extra $30.


4K players are also available from Philips, Panasonic and Oppo. Other manufacturers are expected to be shipping them RealSoonNow.


----------



## rennvale

I want something that just plays blu-ray without any issues. Picture quality, audio quality, loading times are my top priority. 1080p is what I'm playing the blu-rays, no 4k as of this moment. I don't care so much about the streaming as most of them (even other brands) haven't perfected them yet. So I'm currently choosing between these:

S1700
S3700
S6500

Any advice as to what I should get?


----------



## mdavej

rennvale said:


> I want something that just plays blu-ray without any issues. Picture quality, audio quality, loading times are my top priority. 1080p is what I'm playing the blu-rays, no 4k as of this moment. I don't care so much about the streaming as most of them (even other brands) haven't perfected them yet. So I'm currently choosing between these:
> 
> S1700
> S3700
> S6500
> 
> Any advice as to what I should get?


The 1700 does everything you need, assuming you have an HDMI connection to your TV and/or audio system. If you should decide to use some of the streaming apps in the future, the 3700 would be a better choice. Sony's apps are pretty good.


----------



## rennvale

mdavej said:


> The 1700 does everything you need, assuming you have an HDMI connection to your TV and/or audio system. If you should decide to use some of the streaming apps in the future, the 3700 would be a better choice. Sony's apps are pretty good.


That's what I thought. I think the 1700 is just enough for me. I have one question though. If you use the 4k upscaling on the S6500 on a 1080p tv/monitor, would it work? Would there be any difference in picture quality? Or is it just meant for a 4k display?


----------



## mdavej

rennvale said:


> That's what I thought. I think the 1700 is just enough for me. I have one question though. If you use the 4k upscaling on the S6500 on a 1080p tv/monitor, would it work? Would there be any difference in picture quality? Or is it just meant for a 4k display?


4k upscaling will not work on a 1080p tv. A 4k source would result in no picture at all. If by some chance you have a tv capable of recognizing the signal, it would be downconverted back to 1080p anyway accomplishing nothing except possibly introducing artifacts that would worsen the picture. Even if you had a 4k tv, it would probably do a better upscaling job than the 6500. And realize that the 6500 can't actually play 4k material. It can only upconvert 1080p material. If you are concerned about 4k, get a true 4k player and tv to go with it.


----------



## rennvale

mdavej said:


> 4k upscaling will not work on a 1080p tv. A 4k source would result in no picture at all. If by some chance you have a tv capable of recognizing the signal, it would be downconverted back to 1080p anyway accomplishing nothing except possibly introducing artifacts that would worsen the picture. Even if you had a 4k tv, it would probably do a better upscaling job than the 6500. And realize that the 6500 can't actually play 4k material. It can only upconvert 1080p material. If you are concerned about 4k, get a true 4k player and tv to go with it.


Gotcha! Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## dschlic1

*My PS3 died!*

My PS3, which I was using to play Blu-Ray disks developed a problem with reading disks. I purchased and installed a ne drive, however that did not fix the issue. So I need to get a new player. My question is weather to get a good sub $100 Blu-Ray player (Samsung BD-J5900 or Sony BDP-S5500) or purchase one of the new UHD players? I recently purchased a 4K TV so am moving in that direction. However the UHD players are all very new and none look ideal. So should I wait and get a standard player or get a UHD player?


----------



## torii

if you have a 4k tv dont you want an hdr/uhd player?


----------



## Selden Ball

dschlic1 said:


> My PS3, which I was using to play Blu-Ray disks developed a problem with reading disks. I purchased and installed a ne drive, however that did not fix the issue. So I need to get a new player. My question is weather to get a good sub $100 Blu-Ray player (Samsung BD-J5900 or Sony BDP-S5500) or purchase one of the new UHD players? I recently purchased a 4K TV so am moving in that direction. However the UHD players are all very new and none look ideal. So should I wait and get a standard player or get a UHD player?


That's a decision only you can make.

UHD players can also play CDs, DVDs and BDs. Most, but not all, of the annoying UHD compatibility problems apply only when trying to take full advantage of 4K UHD discs.


----------



## Video_noob42

Hi I am looking for a blu ray player, and the only feature I am interested in is that it be able to skip ads and previews etc. Price range is under 200$.


----------



## Samshort

*What type is best?*

Just bought a ks8000 Samsung TV. 4k.
Looking to get a dvd player for it. Many options out there.

I have regular & blu Ray dvd's.
Now is it best to get a upscaling 4 k player? Even thou the tv is suppose to upscale to 4 k. (I'm not after a true 4 k player-)
Get a Blu Ray player?
Get a regular dvd player? 

Opinions?


----------



## wmcclain

Samshort said:


> Just bought a ks8000 Samsung TV. 4k.
> Looking to get a dvd player for it. Many options out there.
> 
> I have regular & blu Ray dvd's.
> Now is it best to get a upscaling 4 k player? Even thou the tv is suppose to upscale to 4 k. (I'm not after a true 4 k player-)
> Get a Blu Ray player?
> Get a regular dvd player?
> 
> Opinions?


You can't play your Blu-rays on a regular DVD player, and even cheap players are Blu-ray these days, so get one of those.

Upscaling to 4K in the player is not terribly important. If you like to fiddle with things you try to do comparisons to see which gives the better result -- the player scaling or the display scaling -- but they are likely be very close.

-Bill


----------



## Selden Ball

Video_noob42 said:


> Hi I am looking for a blu ray player, and the only feature I am interested in is that it be able to skip ads and previews etc. Price range is under 200$.


In most cases, pressing the remote's "skip to next chapter" button (typically the button with the symbol >>| ) will skip ads and previews. Sometimes a "go to main menu" button can do it. Unfortunately, however, it's up to the software on the disc to decide whether or not it'll let you skip them. In some rare cases you have to use "fast forward" to get through them.

Some players (like those made by Sony) display an explicit message when a disc forbids you using the skip feature. Others just say something generic like "not allowed", so you can't tell if it's a disc feature or a player feature.


----------



## Samshort

Thank You for your reply.




wmcclain said:


> You can't play your Blu-rays on a regular DVD player, and even cheap players are Blu-ray these days, so get one of those.
> 
> Upscaling to 4K in the player is not terribly important. If you like to fiddle with things you try to do comparisons to see which gives the better result -- the player scaling or the display scaling -- but they are likely be very close.
> 
> -Bill


----------



## Video_noob42

Selden Ball said:


> In most cases, pressing the remote's "skip to next chapter" button (typically the button with the symbol >>| ) will skip ads and previews. Sometimes a "go to main menu" button can do it. Unfortunately, however, it's up to the software on the disc to decide whether or not it'll let you skip them. In some rare cases you have to use "fast forward" to get through them.
> 
> Some players (like those made by Sony) display an explicit message when a disc forbids you using the skip feature. Others just say something generic like "not allowed", so you can't tell if it's a disc feature or a player feature.


Thanks. Yea, I can FF through the stuff. The problem is on discs for my children. I really don't want to stand there manually skipping all this crap every time they want to watch a movie. These companies are really pushing me towards services like netflix with how much a pain this stuff is. Many of the discs disable everything except FF which is very inconvenient. I should be able to just press menu to go to the menu, but neither of the menu buttons work, and the skip button rarely works (and is still a pain even when it does).

Some discs are worse than others. I was hoping there was a HW solution, or a player with this feature, but thanks for your help anyway. I have been googling for days but have not found anything yet. Guess I will just stick with my nvidia shield tv and netflix.

I don't understand why they can't just make a product that is geared towards the satisfaction of the customer! They have gotten to a point where the people pirating the stuff are rewarded for doing so, while people like me who pay for the stuff are penalized for following the rules. Its just ridiculous.

/end rant  

Thanks again for taking the time to answer my question.


----------



## Selden Ball

Video_noob42 said:


> Thanks. Yea, I can FF through the stuff. The problem is on discs for my children. I really don't want to stand there manually skipping all this crap every time they want to watch a movie. These companies are really pushing me towards services like netflix with how much a pain this stuff is. Many of the discs disable everything except FF which is very inconvenient. I should be able to just press menu to go to the menu, but neither of the menu buttons work, and the skip button rarely works (and is still a pain even when it does).
> 
> Some discs are worse than others. I was hoping there was a HW solution, or a player with this feature, but thanks for your help anyway. I have been googling for days but have not found anything yet. Guess I will just stick with my nvidia shield tv and netflix.
> 
> I don't understand why they can't just make a product that is geared towards the satisfaction of the customer! They have gotten to a point where the people pirating the stuff are rewarded for doing so, while people like me who pay for the stuff are penalized for following the rules. Its just ridiculous.
> 
> /end rant
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time to answer my question.


There is a generic solution, but might involve too much effort. If you "rip" a Blu-ray disc to a networked file server, the result can include only the files you want. One place to start would be the thread http://www.avsforum.com/forum/39-ne...nt-streaming/1336046-ripping-blu-rays-ii.html


----------



## Video_noob42

Selden Ball said:


> There is a generic solution, but might involve too much effort. If you "rip" a Blu-ray disc to a networked file server, the result can include only the files you want. One place to start would be the thread http://www.avsforum.com/forum/39-ne...nt-streaming/1336046-ripping-blu-rays-ii.html


Thanks, that is a possible solution I might consider. The ironic thing, is from what I understand that is technically illegal in my jurisdiction (usa). The law is so weird.


----------



## limulus

Confession time for me. I've been a member here since 2002 but have moved on and I'm not obsessed like I used to be with our HT which will be 12 yrs old in 2017. So, I'm just lost these days. I've upgraded equipment since building the HT but that is still not state of the art. I use a Pioneer FPJ1 (RS2) projector and a Pioneer BDP51FD Blu Ray player. That player is not working so well these days. I want to buy a quality player, but I think a 4k player is probably wasted money with my PJ. I've posted in an Oppo thread and also the BDP51D thread and I have tried to read the thousands of posts in some of the threads. But, I really just don't care that much anymore to read so many posts. I should have not procrastinated and bought the the Oppo 103 or 103D. Is is overkill for me to buy the Oppo 203 for the FPJ1? For those who don't know, the FPJ1 is a D-ILA projector and similar to the Panny RS2. It was a high-end projector ($9k) when new and still works great and I currently have no plans to replace it. I would like an HDMI input for Roku.


----------



## Selden Ball

limulus said:


> Confession time for me. I've been a member here since 2002 but have moved on and I'm not obsessed like I used to be with our HT which will be 12 yrs old in 2017. So, I'm just lost these days. I've upgraded equipment since building the HT but that is still not state of the art. I use a Pioneer FPJ1 (RS2) projector and a Pioneer BDP51FD Blu Ray player. That player is not working so well these days. I want to buy a quality player, but I think a 4k player is probably wasted money with my PJ. I've posted in an Oppo thread and also the BDP51D thread and I have tried to read the thousands of posts in some of the threads. But, I really just don't care that much anymore to read so many posts. I should have not procrastinated and bought the the Oppo 103 or 103D. Is is overkill for me to buy the Oppo 203 for the FPJ1? For those who don't know, the FPJ1 is a D-ILA projector and similar to the Panny RS2. It was a high-end projector ($9k) when new and still works great and I currently have no plans to replace it. I would like an HDMI input for Roku.


So far as I know, Oppo is the only disc player manufacturer which provides HDMI inputs. If you don't get an Oppo player, you'll have to plug the Roku into the receiver (or a TV). The Oppo BDP-203 is the only model currently available as new, although you might find older models available used or refurbished. Bear in mind that their BDP-93 and older models are likely to have brief audio dropouts when bitstreaming some Atmos discs because of excessive use of Seamless Branching on some titles. While a BDP-203 is overkill for you right now, it does play 1080p titles and (in some circumstances) will downscale 4K discs to 1080p.

Otherwise, you might just try one of the least expensive Sony or Panasonic BD players. Sony tends to provide access to more streaming apps than Panasonic does. Traditionally Panasonic has provided more upscaling options for DVDs, although apparently they've dropped many of them from their most recent BD players.


----------



## limulus

Selden Ball said:


> So far as I know, Oppo is the only disc player manufacturer which provides HDMI inputs. If you don't get an Oppo player, you'll have to plug the Roku into the receiver (or a TV). The Oppo BDP-203 is the only model currently available as new, although you might find older models available used or refurbished. Bear in mind that their BDP-93 and older models are likely to have brief audio dropouts when bitstreaming some Atmos discs because of excessive use of Seamless Branching on some titles. While a BDP-203 is overkill for you right now, it does play 1080p titles and (in some circumstances) will downscale 4K discs to 1080p.
> 
> Otherwise, you might just try one of the least expensive Sony or Panasonic BD players. Sony tends to provide access to more streaming apps than Panasonic does. Traditionally Panasonic has provided more upscaling options for DVDs, although apparently they've dropped many of them from their most recent BD players.


Thanks. I think I'll just go for the Oppo and move on.


----------



## Pasoman2

*New Panasonic DMPUB900GNK 4K Ultra HD*

I looked for 4K HDR Ultra BluRay Players just before Christmas and had decided to wait for manufacturers to catch up to the technology when at the last minute the Panasonic surfaced. It was in the $600-800 range and surprising enough I bought it for $600 online from Best Buy. It produces a beautiful picture on my new LG OLED 65E6 TV. Only complaint is not being able to find the control buttons in the dark. P.S. Question. I have a color adjustment DVD that Scott recommended years ago when the KURO came out. Would that disk still be okay for the OLED?


----------



## wmcclain

Pasoman2 said:


> I looked for 4K HDR Ultra BluRay Players just before Christmas and had decided to wait for manufacturers to catch up to the technology when at the last minute the Panasonic surfaced. It was in the $600-800 range and surprising enough I bought it for $600 online from Best Buy. It produces a beautiful picture on my new LG OLED 65E6 TV. Only complaint is not being able to find the control buttons in the dark. P.S. Question. I have a color adjustment DVD that Scott recommended years ago when the KURO came out. Would that disk still be okay for the OLED?


It's ok for DVD and adequate for Blu-ray (because the player will upconvert the DVD color space to what Blu-ray uses if you are outputting a hidef resolution).

There is a free hidef calibration disc available right here at AVS: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/139-display-calibration/948496-avs-hd-709-blu-ray-mp4-calibration.html. I use it all the time.

As yet, we have no consumer calibration discs for UHD, so you just have to guess or get recommendations from the display thread.

-Bill


----------



## eljr

*Universal Player or Streamer recommendations needed.*

I am looking for a streamer. It needs to be able to access RoKu or all these apps individually that I use on Roku. 

They are: Amazon Instant Video, Sling, Netflix, The Great Courses Plus

It must also connect to JRiver Media Center from my computer via DLNA.

I also need a Tidal app available or enabled and a Digital Concert Hall app available or enabled. 

If it is a universal player (Blu-Ray, SACD, DVD-A, DVD, CD) all the better.

The OPPO 103 or 105 are perfect but no longer made. 
So now I am lost.


----------



## teachsac

eljr said:


> I am looking for a streamer. It needs to be able to access RoKu or all these apps individually that I use on Roku.
> 
> They are: Amazon Instant Video, Sling, Netflix, The Great Courses Plus
> 
> It must also connect to JRiver Media Center from my computer via DLNA.
> 
> I also need a Tidal app available or enabled and a Digital Concert Hall app available or enabled.
> 
> If it is a universal player (Blu-Ray, SACD, DVD-A, DVD, CD) all the better.
> 
> The OPPO 103 or 105 are perfect but no longer made.
> So now I am lost.



You might be better off getting an inexpensive player and a dedicated streamer. I do not know of any BD player that accesses everything you listed. I can't think of any BD player that is compatible with Sling. Of the BD players, Sony and Samsung have the most apps. Sony supports SACD but not DVD-A. You'll probably need to ask in the streaming section about a streaming device. You might find a 103/103D in the classifieds. Bunch for sale with people upgrading to the 203. Here is the Sling supported devices.


https://www.sling.com/devices


S~


----------



## Selden Ball

teachsac said:


> You might be better off getting an inexpensive player and a dedicated streamer. I do not know of any BD player that accesses everything you listed. I can't think of any BD player that is compatible with Sling. Of the BD players, Sony and Samsung have the most apps. Sony supports SACD but not DVD-A.


Sony's flagship Blu-ray player, model UHP-H1, does support the DVD-A format. Despite its name, though, it is not a 4K player.


----------



## teachsac

Selden Ball said:


> Sony's flagship Blu-ray player, model UHP-H1, does support the DVD-A format. Despite its name, though, it is not a 4K player.



Thanks,


Totally forgot about the UHP. Still doesn't address the sling part which isn't supported in BD players.


S~


----------



## madaudio

eljr said:


> I am looking for a streamer. It needs to be able to access RoKu or all these apps individually that I use on Roku.
> 
> They are: Amazon Instant Video, Sling, Netflix, The Great Courses Plus
> 
> It must also connect to JRiver Media Center from my computer via DLNA.
> 
> I also need a Tidal app available or enabled and a Digital Concert Hall app available or enabled.
> 
> If it is a universal player (Blu-Ray, SACD, DVD-A, DVD, CD) all the better.
> 
> The OPPO 103 or 105 are perfect but no longer made.
> So now I am lost.


From all my readings, the new Nvidia Shield TV 2 might be your best bet. The original Shield TV did not do Amazon, but the new one shown at the recent CES is supposed to.


----------



## eljr

teachsac said:


> *You might be better off getting an inexpensive player and a dedicated streamer.* I do not know of any BD player that accesses everything you listed. I can't think of any BD player that is compatible with Sling. Of the BD players, Sony and Samsung have the most apps. Sony supports SACD but not DVD-A. You'll probably need to ask in the streaming section about a streaming device. You might find a 103/103D in the classifieds. Bunch for sale with people upgrading to the 203. Here is the Sling supported devices.
> 
> 
> https://www.sling.com/devices
> 
> 
> S~


Fine, recommendations? (I don't really need a player but I need to stream all I just mentioned) 

I did not buy a 103 for over a year preferring to wait for their new player which turned out to be the 203. 

I got the Email that it was finally available, went to order it, spoke with OPPO and realized it no longer offered the streaming features I needed! I do not want to buy a used one. OPPO has none any longer. 

BTW, I am fine buying another Roku, a Universal player and stream to get all these things. I am finding it hard to piece it all together.


----------



## eljr

madaudio said:


> From all my readings, the new Nvidia Shield TV 2 might be your best bet. The original Shield TV did not do Amazon, but the new one shown at the recent CES is supposed to.


Thanks but I just did a search for it and it's some kind of gamer streamer!


----------



## eljr

eljr said:


> I am looking for a streamer. It needs to be able to access RoKu or all these apps individually that I use on Roku.
> 
> They are: Amazon Instant Video, Sling, Netflix, The Great Courses Plus
> 
> It must also connect to JRiver Media Center from my computer via DLNA.
> 
> I also need a Tidal app available or enabled and a Digital Concert Hall app available or enabled.
> 
> If it is a universal player (Blu-Ray, SACD, DVD-A, DVD, CD) all the better.
> 
> The OPPO 103 or 105 are perfect but no longer made.
> So now I am lost.


OK, I buy a Roku. It can give me all this: Amazon Instant Video, Sling, Netflix, The Great Courses Plus, YouTube 

I buy a Universal player, I get all this. Blu-Ray, SACD, DVD-A, DVD, CD (recommendations please) 

Now I need a streamer to play from my JRiver Media Center and offers apps for Digital Concert Hall and Tidal. Recommendations?


----------



## Selden Ball

eljr said:


> Thanks but I just did a search for it and it's some kind of gamer streamer!


You don't have to use the features you're not interested in.

The alternative is to buy several different dedicated streamer models for the same (or greater) total cost.


----------



## eljr

Selden Ball said:


> The alternative is to buy several different dedicated streamer models for the same (or greater) total cost.


Established.


Recommendations?


----------



## domain

Hmm,

My Sony BDP5100 bought the farm last night in the middle of a movie (I have bad luck with Sony it seems, 2 PS3's and now this player)... I hadn't planned on upgrading players until late this year (when I planned to make the jump to 4k with a 2017 OLED), but for now I am still running a 1080p Panasonic plasma. Is there any sense in going ahead with an Oppo 203 now, or would I be better served just grabbing a cheap/disposable Blu-ray player until I make the jump to 4k?


----------



## hernanu

domain said:


> Hmm,
> 
> My Sony BDP5100 bought the farm last night in the middle of a movie (I have bad luck with Sony it seems, 2 PS3's and now this player)... I hadn't planned on upgrading players until late this year (when I planned to make the jump to 4k with a 2017 OLED), but for now I am still running a 1080p Panasonic plasma. Is there any sense in going ahead with an Oppo 203 now, or would I be better served just grabbing a cheap/disposable Blu-ray player until I make the jump to 4k?


I'm planning on adding the 203 later this year (already have two Oppo's). 

I don't think you lose by waiting or by getting one now. The early comments on the 203 discussion is that it's still shaking out some early issues if you own a projector, but on a regular display, it's doing well. 

The DVD upscaling, bluray play and downscale from UHD to 1080P for UHD titles should work well (up to Oppo standards). 

So the choice really is - do you want the extra features the Oppo delivers now or later, when you have a UHD display? If later, then I'd wait - you have a very nice 1080p display. 

If you want the features now and don't want to drop an extra hundred for a disposable player, then get one now. 

One thing to keep in mind. The 203 was released without streaming apps. I believe they'll be added later, but there's no guarantee of it. Just something to consider about buying one now or later. 

Good luck...


----------



## eljr

eljr said:


> OK, I buy a Roku. It can give me all this: Amazon Instant Video, Sling, Netflix, The Great Courses Plus, YouTube
> 
> I buy a Universal player, I get all this. Blu-Ray, SACD, DVD-A, DVD, CD (recommendations please)
> 
> Now I need a streamer to play from my JRiver Media Center and offers apps for Digital Concert Hall and Tidal. Recommendations?


So, let's say I buy the Roku and the OPPO UDP-203. 

I still won't have Tidal or Digital Concert Hall. 

How to I get these?


----------



## domain

hernanu said:


> So the choice really is - do you want the extra features the Oppo delivers now or later, when you have a UHD display? If later, then I'd wait - you have a very nice 1080p display.
> 
> If you want the features now and don't want to drop an extra hundred for a disposable player, then get one now.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind. The 203 was released without streaming apps. I believe they'll be added later, but there's no guarantee of it. Just something to consider about buying one now or later.
> 
> Good luck...


Thanks for the reply,

I don't really care about streaming on the player as I'm not a fan of streaming (nothing worse then being in the middle of a movie and it cuts out due to connection issues), and if I do I use a PS4. I only use the current player for physical discs, but it gets significant amounts of use (probably why I burn them out so quickly). Sounds like I'll just got ahead with a 203, rather then spending money on something I will only use for less than a year.


----------



## hernanu

domain said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> I don't really care about streaming on the player as I'm not a fan of streaming (nothing worse then being in the middle of a movie and it cuts out due to connection issues), and if I do I use a PS4. I only use the current player for physical discs, but it gets significant amounts of use (probably why I burn them out so quickly). Sounds like I'll just got ahead with a 203, rather then spending money on something I will only use for less than a year.


If it gets that kind of use, then I can highly recommend the Oppos for that. 

I use the HDMI inputs on my 103D to clean up my XFinity cable signal, so the unit is continually in use, not just for cable but for significant DVD and Bluray as well as streaming (Netflix, Pandora, etc.) I also have a large amount of MKV's and audio files that I access through my network. 

Point is that it's on and doing its job for a good number of hours per day. It's been four years of straight use and no glitches at all. I expect that it will continue. 

Same is true for my parents (Oppo BDP-80, since 2011) and my now dedicated to music only Oppo BDP-83 (2009). Not a single one has seen the cold confines of a repair shop.


----------



## madaudio

eljr said:


> So, let's say I buy the Roku and the OPPO UDP-203.
> 
> I still won't have Tidal or Digital Concert Hall.
> 
> How to I get these?


I would forget the Roku and and take a longer closer look at the Nvidia Shield TV. Yes, it is a top gaming console. But yes, it is a top 4k streamer. I am seriously considering it, and I play no games at all. And all my reading suggests that many current owners of the first version bought it to use purely as a streamer.

The thing about the Shield, from all I have read, is that it is so good at everything it does and the new one just released should be even smoother in operation as it is starting with all the things which were addons to the original version - latest Kodi, latest android, HDR, etc etc.


----------



## eljr

Great thread, I can see why all player recommendation threads are placed here. 

peace out all!


----------



## wiseoracle

Anyone suggest an affordable plain bluray player for about $300-400. Have considered the xbox but don't game at all.... so looking for other alternatives. Can just have HDMI only as I don't have a need for player with multiple outputs as I don't have any high res audio media.

Needs:
3D capability
Great video performance
Supports all the new audio formats

Don't need/not as important (but if it comes with it regardless that's fine too):
4k capability - not important as I have a 1080p projector
App support - already have an amazon fire
Wifi

Tried researching online.... I don't remember the website, but I remember back in the day there was a DVD player review site that had a massive excel like spreadsheet that showed the performance/features/cost and made it really easy to figure out what I wanted.


----------



## Selden Ball

wiseoracle said:


> Anyone suggest an affordable plain bluray player for about $300-400. Have considered the xbox but don't game at all.... so looking for other alternatives. Can just have HDMI only as I don't have a need for player with multiple outputs as I don't have any high res audio media.
> 
> Needs:
> 3D capability
> Great video performance
> Supports all the new audio formats
> 
> Don't need/not as important (but if it comes with it regardless that's fine too):
> 4k capability - not important as I have a 1080p projector
> App support - already have an amazon fire
> Wifi
> 
> Tried researching online.... I don't remember the website, but I remember back in the day there was a DVD player review site that had a massive excel like spreadsheet that showed the performance/features/cost and made it really easy to figure out what I wanted.


Most 4K UHD players are in your price range and will scale 4K discs down to 1080p.

How about old audio formats, like SACD and DVD/A?

Sony's current top-of-the-line Blu-ray player, model UHP-H1, is in your price range (~$350 list) and plays those formats and includes a full 7.1 multichannel decoder. Despite its name, it does not play UHD 4K discs. 

All current HD Blu-ray player models support the new audio formats, just not as well as some would like. In particular, if you enable audio decoding internal to most current players (e.g. from Dolby TrueHD to PCM), then most players can output only stereo (2.0) PCM, not 7.1 PCM. Apparently the player manufacturers are pinching pennies on the cost of the decoder licenses. That's one of the reasons people often choose to bitstream the audio, so that no decoding happens within the player.

If the PCM limitations are OK with you, then Sony's BDP-S5500 or S6700 models would be appropriate. (Sony's lower level models don't support 3D.) They are less expensive than your budget, typically costing about $100.


----------



## wiseoracle

Selden Ball said:


> Most 4K UHD players are in your price range and will scale 4K discs down to 1080p.
> 
> How about old audio formats, like SACD and DVD/A?
> 
> Sony's current top-of-the-line Blu-ray player, model UHP-H1, is in your price range (~$350 list) and plays those formats and includes a full 7.1 multichannel decoder. Despite its name, it does not play UHD 4K discs.
> 
> All current HD Blu-ray player models support the new audio formats, just not as well as some would like. In particular, if you enable audio decoding internal to most current players (e.g. from Dolby TrueHD to PCM), then most players can output only stereo (2.0) PCM, not 7.1 PCM. Apparently the player manufacturers are pinching pennies on the cost of the decoder licenses. That's one of the reasons people often choose to bitstream the audio, so that no decoding happens within the player.
> 
> If the PCM limitations are OK with you, then Sony's BDP-S5500 or S6700 models would be appropriate. (Sony's lower level models don't support 3D.) They are less expensive than your budget, typically costing about $100.


No old audio formats. Mainly just only care about the video and audio quality. Want to be able to play any format my Denon X1200 can handle.


----------



## Selden Ball

wiseoracle said:


> No old audio formats. Mainly just only care about the video and audio quality. Want to be able to play any format my Denon X1200 can handle.


In that case, I suggest the Sony BDP-S5500 since it supports 3D. Modern disc players all provide equal audio and video quality. Some of the earliest players had bugs in their color lookup tables, but that is no longer a problem. Panasonic used to provide several different options when upscaling SD DVD video to HD, but those options seem to have been removed from their most recent models.


----------



## bs0755

*Oppo BDP-105 or BDP-205?*

I currently have a BDP-93 Nuforce Edition and I have been quite pleased with it. However, I am in the process of reconfiguring my system, and I would like to have a unit with digital inputs--primarily so I can run my TiVo Premiere through the Oppo. 

Audio is just as important as video to me, and I do not have a multi channel setup-strictly stereo. Before I purchased the Nuforce BDP-93, I briefly had a BDP-95, but I was not thrilled with it--a little too lean/sterile... I am using an Edson 8350 projector, and don't foresee replacing it in the near future, as I am happy with it also. 

So, it would seem as though a used 105-BDP would suit my needs. I just don't know if there is a substantial improvement in two channel output compared to the 95-BDP, or if it is worth waiting for the 205-BDP to be released?


----------



## klimo

Coat tailing in the inexpensive blu ray player convo just going on.

I need 4K player but it is strictly to access atmos tracks and not play in actual 4K. I'd use the. Id use the bit stream so don't need to worry about processing. 

It's a touch confusing looking at mfrs websites and decipher between 4K upscaleing players and ones that will play true 4K discs.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hernanu

bs0755 said:


> I currently have a BDP-93 Nuforce Edition and I have been quite pleased with it. However, I am in the process of reconfiguring my system, and I would like to have a unit with digital inputs--primarily so I can run my TiVo Premiere through the Oppo.
> 
> Audio is just as important as video to me, and I do not have a multi channel setup-strictly stereo. Before I purchased the Nuforce BDP-93, I briefly had a BDP-95, but I was not thrilled with it--a little too lean/sterile... I am using an Edson 8350 projector, and don't foresee replacing it in the near future, as I am happy with it also.
> 
> So, it would seem as though a used 105-BDP would suit my needs. I just don't know if there is a substantial improvement in two channel output compared to the 95-BDP, or if it is worth waiting for the 205-BDP to be released?


The 105 is certainly a great player, with good USB inputs and the HDMI inputs. Also has the high end headphone amp. 

The 205 is not out yet (soon though). The 105 has been discontinued and is not being sold by Oppo any more, so any source would have to be third party, and the price if anything is equal to or more than the 205 will be. 

Maybe a good strategy would be to order the 205 when it comes out, audition it in your system, compare it to the nuforce and see if it fits your needs. If it doesn't, you're out of shipping charges back only and can go for the 105.


----------



## Vashon

Long time lurker, first post.

My trusty Oppo 981 has finally bit the dust, so I need a new player.

My one absolute requirement is 2 channel audio output (into my Regal Brio amplifier).

Good audio quality is important, but I don't have the budget for high end stuff. No interest in 3D, 4K, or anything like that. We play a lot of standard DVDs, into a 720 p Panasonic plasma, so I'd like the player to be good at upconverting (as the 981 was). And we use the player for audio, standard CDs only.

I've read through the last 100 or so posts on this thread, and see it frequently said that none of the low end BluRay/DVD players have two channel audio output. But I can't find a list of those that do.

So far, it seems that my choices are the new Oppo203 for $550, a used 103D for around $425, or a Sony UHP PH1 for $350.

Are there other players out there that I should be considering? I'd be happy if I could get by for less $ than these three options, but if that's not possible, I'd like to know that.

Thanks to all of you that are so helpful and informative.


----------



## Kevski

Vashon said:


> My one absolute requirement is 2 channel audio output (into my Regal Brio amplifier).


First player I thought of is the Pioneer BDP-180, it has 2 channel analog output and priced around €180-€200 here. I bought the BDP-170 (previous model of the 180) for my parents a year ago because it supports converting DTS-HD MA and Dolby Digital True HD to LPCM, but currently that doens't seem important to you.

I only tested the 2 channel stereo output once to a Technics set (cannot recall the exact model) for me it sounded really good for music concerts. But, I didn't test it extensive, no highend equipment and highend requirements.

Alternative I saw is the Onkyo BD-SP353.

At a Dutch product price comparision tool I filtered on 2 channel analog output link here. Don't mind the Dutch language, models are just listed  The list is sorted on most viewed products.

You can at least see the models which are available here to get an idea, could of course be that there are different or more models available on your market.


----------



## Swolern

*Should i get the Samsung UBD-K8500, or something else?*

I have a 4K HDR TV, Dolby Atmos 5.1.4 setup, and i need a player that has dual hdmi outlets as my Pioneer AVReceiver is not hdcp2.2 compatible.

Also why is the $700 OPPO UDP-203 so much more expensive?


----------



## wmcclain

Swolern said:


> *Should i get the Samsung UBD-K8500, or something else?*
> 
> I have a 4K HDR TV, Dolby Atmos 5.1.4 setup, and i need a player that has dual hdmi outlets as my Pioneer AVReceiver is not hdcp2.2 compatible.
> 
> Also why is the $700 OPPO UDP-203 so much more expensive?


The OPPO is $549 in the US.

You can see its features on OPPOs web page. If they are not important to you then that helps the decision. 2 year warranty, 30 day return.

-Bill


----------



## madaudio

wmcclain said:


> The OPPO is $549 in the US.
> 
> You can see its features on OPPOs web page. If they are not important to you then that helps the decision. 2 year warranty, 30 day return.
> 
> -Bill


Ever since the intro of Darbee add-ons, Oppo has slowly been pricing itself out of the market here in Australia.

The UDP 203 is Aus$949.00. The decline in the exchange rate hasn't helped, of course. But nonetheless, a huge difference in price. I love my Oppo BD95, but I doubt I will replace it with a new model.


----------



## Kevin Grimm

madaudio said:


> Ever since the intro of Darbee add-ons, Oppo has slowly been pricing itself out of the market here in Australia.
> 
> The UDP 203 is Aus$949.00. The decline in the exchange rate hasn't helped, of course. But nonetheless, a huge difference in price. I love my Oppo BD95, but I doubt I will replace it with a new model.






Never owned an Oppo but I am quite tempted. However, looking at the EU pricing at EUR 850 for the UPD-203 it's quite the stretch for me as well.


----------



## jaadooviewer

*Looking for a player with 7.1 analog out which can also play MKV*

Hello

I am looking for recommendations on a blu ray player (or a similar device) which can:

1. output decoded dts-hd and TrueHD audio signals as 7.1 analog outs, and
2. play video files (such as MKV) from USB media.

I am wanting to buy it as an alternative to my HTPC.
My AVR (Pioneer Elite 47TX) cannot decode the modern DTS-HD and Dolby TrueHD formats. I am otherwise very happy with this unit. Rather than spending money on replacing it, I would like to explore options which would allow me to send decoded signals as 7.1 "pre" outs to 7.1 pre-in's of my AVR.

Thanks very much.


----------



## wmcclain

jaadooviewer said:


> Hello
> 
> I am looking for recommendations on a blu ray player (or a similar device) which can:
> 
> 1. output decoded dts-hd and TrueHD audio signals as 7.1 analog outs, and
> 2. play video files (such as MKV) from USB media.
> 
> I am wanting to buy it as an alternative to my HTPC.
> My AVR (Pioneer Elite 47TX) cannot decode the modern DTS-HD and Dolby TrueHD formats. I am otherwise very happy with this unit. Rather than spending money on replacing it, I would like to explore options which would allow me to send decoded signals as 7.1 "pre" outs to 7.1 pre-in's of my AVR.
> 
> Thanks very much.


Price ceiling? Would you go used? OPPO players can do that but the only one currently in production is the UHD player, the UDP-203, which is $549.

-Bill


----------



## brussell

I would really appreciate suggestions on a new BD player. 

I have been using a PS4 but I think I might enjoy a dedicated player more. Right now I would like a player that compliments and makes the most of my receiver and projector (Yamaha RX-A700 and BenQ HT2050 w/93" screen) but I don't think I need anything that is more capable than they are. In other words, I don't care about 3D or 4K right now. As much as I love and still use my Oppo 980H, I think a new Oppo would be total overkill for my current setup and I'll upgrade my player if and when I decide to go that route. Also, I don't think I need streaming capabilities - PS4 seems to work fine and I have a dedicated Cat6 connection so I don't need WiFi. 

I don't think this player would get a ton of use - my kids mostly stream stuff. But about every other weekend, I like to grab a disk.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BillP

brussell said:


> I would really appreciate suggestions on a new BD player.
> 
> I have been using a PS4 but I think I might enjoy a dedicated player more. Right now I would like a player that compliments and makes the most of my receiver and projector (Yamaha RX-A700 and BenQ HT2050 w/93" screen) but I don't think I need anything that is more capable than they are. In other words, I don't care about 3D or 4K right now. As much as I love and still use my Oppo 980H, I think a new Oppo would be total overkill for my current setup and I'll upgrade my player if and when I decide to go that route. Also, I don't think I need streaming capabilities - PS4 seems to work fine and I have a dedicated Cat6 connection so I don't need WiFi.
> 
> I don't think this player would get a ton of use - my kids mostly stream stuff. But about every other weekend, I like to grab a disk.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


Most here recommend a Sony or Panasonic. Check their websites (or Best Buy website) to see which model best meets your needs based on features.


----------



## hifiHigh

brussell said:


> I would really appreciate suggestions on a new BD player.
> 
> I have been using a PS4 but I think I might enjoy a dedicated player more. Right now I would like a player that compliments and makes the most of my receiver and projector (Yamaha RX-A700 and BenQ HT2050 w/93" screen) but I don't think I need anything that is more capable than they are. In other words, I don't care about 3D or 4K right now. As much as I love and still use my Oppo 980H, I think a new Oppo would be total overkill for my current setup and I'll upgrade my player if and when I decide to go that route. Also, I don't think I need streaming capabilities - PS4 seems to work fine and I have a dedicated Cat6 connection so I don't need WiFi.
> 
> I don't think this player would get a ton of use - my kids mostly stream stuff. But about every other weekend, I like to grab a disk.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


I have the exact usage for mine as you do - but when I do watch movies (and I watch a LOT), I like to have the best A/V I can get.
I will not move to 4K and have zero interest in 3D or streaming...I do have an Oppo but am considering an upgrade to the new Oppo to get even better A/V from my current BR library...so I wonder will the new 203 give me that or should I just stay with my 103...


----------



## wmcclain

hifiHigh said:


> BR library...so I wonder will the new 203 give me that or should I just stay with my 103...


For Blu-ray only you don't have a lot of pressure to upgrade. A/V performance of the two players is going to be very similar.

The FAQ has a features comparison: How is the UDP-203 different from the BDP-103?

-Bill


----------



## Selden Ball

hifiHigh said:


> I have the exact usage for mine as you do - but when I do watch movies (and I watch a LOT), I like to have the best A/V I can get.
> I will not move to 4K and have zero interest in 3D or streaming...I do have an Oppo but am considering an upgrade to the new Oppo to get even better A/V from my current BR library...so I wonder will the new 203 give me that or should I just stay with my 103...


Even if you stay with a 1080p display, using a 4K player like the 203 might be appropriate. 

At the very least, quite a few 4K titles include immersive audio tracks (Atmos or DTS:X) while the equivalent Blu-ray discs do not.

Also, in principle at least, downscaling a 4K image to 1080p can produce a better image than viewing an equivalent image which was produced at 1080p. However, it isn't obvious if downscaling the colors from REC 2020 to REC 709 actually is done all that well in current players.

You might want to discuss this in the thread dedicated to the Oppo 203.


----------



## hifiHigh

Thanks guys!


----------



## CaptHank1

*Does a good Blu-Ray, exist?*

Guys, need your assistance. I have a Samsung BD-JM57C that won't connect to the internet or store the wireless code. It was playing okay, last month. I only use it for Pandora. I had to get the old Sony out, it is playing now. The annoying part with the Sony, it would stop and display a message, "Are you still here?"


I'm about to move to a new house and would like to make a one time, connection of my home theater system. This goes back to my question in the title. Is there a unit that is reliable to stream Pandora?


My system is a Denon AVR-890. I use the Zone 2 setting, which has an "analog output" going thru a A/D converter. So the Blu-Ray would have to have a coaxial output.


Thanks in advance....


Capt. Hank


----------



## madaudio

CaptHank1 said:


> ............ This goes back to my question in the title. Is there a unit that is reliable to stream Pandora?
> 
> 
> My system is a Denon AVR-890. I use the Zone 2 setting, which has an "analog output" going thru a A/D converter. So the Blu-Ray would have to have a coaxial output............


At the risk of repeating what has been posted many times here in this thread, find a second hand Oppo BD 93 or 95, or 103. (I am doing Pandora on my Oppo 95 right at this moment: great sound, through my to my NAD T775HD receiver)

Or if Pandora or spotify is your main concern, look for another alternative to a multi-purpose blu-ray player: go the laptop, or NUC, or Raspberry pi, or android box route (eg android boxes like the Nvidia Shield TV, or the Hi-Media boxes, or Minix or Roku or Wetek choices)

Take a look at this roundup:

http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/test-cen...-uk-best-media-streamers-you-can-buy-3580569/

Depending on what else you may want your box to do, and how much you want to spend.


----------



## 49Merc

*Replacement for dead Sony BDPS6500 BR*

My Sony BDPS6500 Blu-Ray player just died. Before I pop out and buy another one should I consider any other BR player in or near the same price range?


----------



## mdavej

6500 should have lasted many years. I'd look into a warranty replacement, possibly from credit card company since they usually double it. Panny is probably going to be more reliable for you than Sony since yours lasted such a short time. I still have Sony players from when BD first came out (10 years ago?). All my Sonys that are older than the 6500 are still going strong.


----------



## ADU

Looking for a new BD player with L/R analog audio outputs (balanced XLRs would be best, but unbalanced RCAs are ok too), a good 24-bit or 32-bit DAC, and a good virtual surround mixdown feature that works with the L/R analog outs. Any ideas?

I already called Oppo, and the rep said none of their players have a virtual surround feature.


----------



## Selden Ball

ADU said:


> Looking for a new BD player with L/R analog audio outputs (balanced XLRs would be best, but unbalanced RCAs are ok too), a good 24-bit or 32-bit DAC, and a good virtual surround mixdown feature that works with the L/R analog outs. Any ideas?
> 
> I already called Oppo, and the rep said none of their players have a virtual surround feature.


A quick glance through the manuals for current Marantz and Sony high-end players didn't locate any mention of virtual surround options.

However, at least some models of receivers from Denon and Marantz do provide that feature as an option when they're providing a 2.0 speaker or headphone output. (e.g. it's included in my Marantz SR7009.)


----------



## Robert Lanier

I'm looking for a 3D player with WiFi and has mkv file support. I have no plans for 4K for a long time so I don't need that feature. My current Samsung J6300 had noticeable improvement in image quality over my 6 year old unit but the J6300 has been giving my problems. What are some recommendations? I've been looking at the Sony S6500 player.


----------



## ADU

Selden Ball said:


> A quick glance through the manuals for current Marantz and Sony high-end players didn't locate any mention of virtual surround options.
> 
> However, at least some models of receivers from Denon and Marantz do provide that feature as an option when they're providing a 2.0 speaker or headphone output. (e.g. it's included in my Marantz SR7009.)


Appreciate the reply, Selden.

I think all the HT receivers I've looked at so far have some type of virtual surround capablities. I was looking at the specs on the Sony STR-DN1080 being given away by AVS this week. And it includes Sony's S-Force Pro Front Surround feature for 2 speaker setups, for example.

I spoke to Yamaha's customer service today as well, and they pretty much gave me the same story. All of their BD players have analog audio outputs, except the base model BDP-S477. Their highest end model (which runs ~$500) even includes XLRs...

http://data.yamaha.jp/sdb/product/i...ck/EB485EB1CB0848D1BDA530109A06D39C_12075.jpg

But the Yamaha rep did not think any of them had a virtual surround feature. Their receivers have a front surround feature like the Sony though, and I believe they also include a "silent cinema" feature on their headphone outs.

I'd rather upgrade my player though, because I don't really need/want most of the features on an AVR. I'm surprised that none of the Oppos have something like this.


----------



## madaudio

ADU said:


> I'd rather upgrade my player though, because I don't really need/want most of the features on an AVR. I'm surprised that none of the Oppos have something like this.


That sort of feature is usually regarded as a receiver/pre-processor function, not a player function


----------



## brianlojeck

*Looking for 1080p Blu-Ray with HDMI Input*

Don't laugh, please.

I recently upgraded a 17 year old Trinitron with a new-in-box 1080p Bravia. Needless to say, I'm happy.

It's time I get me a blu-ray player. I don't need all the high end features, I don't need 3d-4k upscanning. Just a 1080p upscanning DVD/Blu-ray with an HDMI input so I can put it inline with my TV feed.

It's to my benefit that 1080p players are nice and cheap, but that HDMI input seems to be the hard feature to find.

I've googled, I've searched every electronics store I can think of, I even bought a Samsung BD-J5100 based on the website telling me it had such an input, but it turned out to not.

Can anyone suggest such a blu-ray player I might buy?

Many thanks!


----------



## bcourt99

brianlojeck said:


> Don't laugh, please.
> 
> I recently upgraded a 17 year old Trinitron with a new-in-box 1080p Bravia. Needless to say, I'm happy.
> 
> It's time I get me a blu-ray player. I don't need all the high end features, I don't need 3d-4k upscanning. Just a 1080p upscanning DVD/Blu-ray with an HDMI input so I can put it inline with my TV feed.
> 
> It's to my benefit that 1080p players are nice and cheap, but that HDMI input seems to be the hard feature to find.
> 
> I've googled, I've searched every electronics store I can think of, I even bought a Samsung BD-J5100 based on the website telling me it had such an input, but it turned out to not.
> 
> Can anyone suggest such a blu-ray player I might buy?
> 
> Many thanks!


For what purpose do you want an HDMI input on the player? Do you really need one? They are definitely the exception to the rule. Only a few high end ones do, like the OPPOs. Are you planning on attaching a streaming device and trying to run a signal through the player? Not sure what you mean by inline with the TV feed. What's on the other end? 


If it's an output you want, then all of them do. Otherwise, run whatever device you are attempting to connect into one of HDMI inputs on your television.


----------



## littlefoott

if your bravia has multiple hdmi ports just use those
if not 
get an hdmi selector switch from amazon


----------



## brianlojeck

I realize that I could use one of the other inputs on my TV, or get a switcher, but think back a few years to how nice it used to be. You could just pop in a DVD, press play, and your TV showed the DVD. Press stop, and your TV/cable signal comes back.

If I can, that's what I'd like to accomplish. connect DirecTv -> Blu-Ray -> Television so I don't have to switch inputs or get a switch box.

If anyone knows of such a device that's still available (I realize I'm a couple years behind the curve) I'd appreciate it.


----------



## 80sGuy

49Merc said:


> My Sony BDPS6500 Blu-Ray player just died. Before I pop out and buy another one should I consider any other BR player in or near the same price range?


You can spend a little bit more and get one that lasts, or keep on buying something cheap and breaks. In the end it all adds up to an equivalent of nice BD player. I'd say spend more and get something of quality and reliability, any brand, it doesn't have to be an Oppo, but the latter always wins. You'll feel great at the end of the day of owning one too.


----------



## 49Merc

80sGuy said:


> You can spend a little bit more and get one that lasts, or keep on buying something cheap and breaks. In the end it all adds up to an equivalent of nice BD player. I'd say spend more and get something of quality and reliability, any brand, it doesn't have to be an Oppo, but the latter always wins. You'll feel great at the end of the day of owning one too.


I like your train of thought. could you please suggest other quality brands?


----------



## mdavej

How about Insignia? It has exactly the same cheap disc drive as Oppo, the only moving part in a player that's prone to wear out. Oppo does have great features, great service and quality case. But I am skeptical about the supposed higher quality of their internal components. They use many of the same parts as everybody else and just as likely to wear out. The reason you hear great things about Oppo's warranty is because people have had to use it.

I've always been impressed by Panasonic's quality. Sony and others are cheaply built, but generally function fine. Samsung players had a poor reputation for reliability in the recent past. Not sure how well current models fare. Toshiba is absolute trash.

Pioneer and Yamaha make quality players as well, but they are pretty far behind the technology curve.


----------



## ADU

madaudio said:


> That sort of feature is usually regarded as a receiver/pre-processor function...


...Or a _soundbar_ function (from what I gather from the AMA Immersive Audio thread).

Unfortunately, affordable standalone preamps don't seem to exist anymore (as far as I can tell). Which seems to leave an AVR, or an HTPC (been there, done that) as the only viable options if you want some type of virtual surround on 2-channels with regular headphones or stereo speakers.

It still seems odd to me though that none of the expensive higher-end players with high-quality on-board 32-bit DACs include any kind of virtual surround capability. This was not such an uncommon feature on players several years ago, when most still included some kind of analog outputs.

Thank you for the reply, madaudio.


----------



## ADU

My dream player (which will probably never be built) would have a good built-in 32-bit DAC, 2 pairs of balanced stereo XLR outs (one for headphones, and another for speakers), with Dolby Headphone and DTS Headphone:X processing on the headphone XLR outs, and Front Immersive Surround on the speaker XLR outputs. And maybe also a Sub out. And regular software updates to keep all my surround processing and streaming apps current and working correctly.


----------



## madaudio

ADU said:


> My dream player (which will probably never be built) would have a good built-in 32-bit DAC, 2 pairs of balanced stereo XLR outs (one for headphones, and another for speakers), with Dolby Headphone and DTS Headphone:X processing on the headphone XLR outs, and Front Immersive Surround on the speaker XLR outputs. And maybe also a Sub out. And regular software updates to keep all my surround processing and streaming apps current and working correctly.


Ho, I may stand to be corrected here, but the only player I know that might come near what you want (forgetting the virtual surround processing) is the Oppo (certainly it has the HDMI input - I think the 103 had one hdmi input, the 105 two hdmi inputs and outputs - and balanced xlr outs etc).

Of course the 103 and 105 are now discontinued, and you will need to find second-hand offerings, unless you want to go bananas and buy the 4k UDP 203, and go even more bananas and wait for the UDP 205.

If anyone out there knows of another blu-ray player with hdmi *input *(and TWO hdmi outs) and/or balanced xlr outs, please chime in.


----------



## 80sGuy

madaudio said:


> .....If anyone out there knows of another blu-ray player with hdmi *input *(and TWO hdmi outs) and/or balanced xlr outs, please chime in.


Well then, here you go! Basically the same design as OPPO BDP-103 but with higher-end innards...
https://www.crutchfield.com/p_779752BDB/Cambridge-Audio-Azur-752BD.html?tp=171

Explained here...
http://hometheaterreview.com/cambridge-audio-azur-752bd-universal-disc-player/


----------



## Selden Ball

80sGuy said:


> Well then, here you go! Basically the same design as OPPO BDP-103 but with higher-end innards...
> https://www.crutchfield.com/S-Bo8AHD16X9T/p_779752BDB/Cambridge-Audio-Azur-752BD.html
> 
> Explained here...
> http://hometheaterreview.com/cambridge-audio-azur-752bd-universal-disc-player/


Except that it's discontinued, too, just like the BDP-103. Apparently it's been replaced by the CXU.

https://www.amazon.com/Cambridge-Audio-CXU-CAMBCXU-Black/dp/B01592ZNEQ


----------



## 80sGuy

Selden Ball said:


> Except that it's discontinued, too, just like the BDP-103. Apparently it's been replaced by the CXU.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Cambridge-Audio-CXU-CAMBCXU-Black/dp/B01592ZNEQ


Such a shame because the newer models (including Oppo) seems to have discontinued all the dedicated control apps such as Netflix, Youtube, etc.


----------



## madaudio

80sGuy said:


> Well then, here you go! Basically the same design as OPPO BDP-103 but with higher-end innards...
> https://www.crutchfield.com/S-Bo8AHD16X9T/p_779752BDB/Cambridge-Audio-Azur-752BD.html


I recall reading somewhere (and sorry, cannot remember source) that the Cambridge players are primarily rebadged Oppos with a bit of tinkering. The new Cambridge apparently now also has Darbee, just like the later versions of the Oppo 103 and 105. Certainly, from the back, they look almost identical, with most of the connections in virtually the same positions.

But yes, you did answer my call for another player with hdmi input!


----------



## 80sGuy

madaudio said:


> I recall reading somewhere (and sorry, cannot remember source) that the Cambridge players are primarily rebadged Oppos with a bit of tinkering. The new Cambridge apparently now also has Darbee, just like the later versions of the Oppo 103 and 105. Certainly, from the back, they look almost identical, with most of the connections in virtually the same positions.
> 
> But yes, you did answer my call for another player with hdmi input!


I could of sworn I was looking at an Oppo with a much higher price tag. Previous link did not work well (maybe on my end?) but beautiful close-up pics here....I hope.


----------



## ADU

*Re: Cambridge Audio 752BD & CXU*



80sGuy said:


> I could of sworn I was looking at an Oppo with a much higher price tag. Previous link did not work well (maybe on my end?) but beautiful close-up pics here....I hope.


The link still isn't workin for me, but here is the back of the discontinued Cambridge 752BD. Click on the image with magnify tool in your browser to get a closer look at the inputs/outputs...

https://images.crutchfieldonline.co...736/1129/products/2013/5/779/g779752BDB-B.jpg

This, and the newer CXU below both have 2 stereo analog outs, which is kind of nice...

https://images.crutchfieldonline.com/ImageHandler/trim/1736/1129/products/2016/5/779/g779CXUB-B.jpg

Both are well out of my price range. But I wonder if either has virtual surround?


----------



## 80sGuy

ADU said:


> The link still isn't workin for me, but here is the back of the discontinued Cambridge 752BD. Click on the image with magnify tool in your browser to get a closer look at the inputs/outputs...
> 
> https://images.crutchfieldonline.co...736/1129/products/2013/5/779/g779752BDB-B.jpg
> 
> This, and the newer CXU below both have 2 stereo analog outs, which is kind of nice...
> 
> https://images.crutchfieldonline.com/ImageHandler/trim/1736/1129/products/2016/5/779/g779CXUB-B.jpg
> 
> Both are well out of my price range. But I wonder if either has virtual surround?


Older Oppos such as the recent BDP-103 also has Stereo outputs but laid out differently.


----------



## ADU

80sGuy said:


> Older Oppos such as the recent BDP-103 also has Stereo outputs but laid out differently.


I noticed that.

What I didn't notice before though is that the Oppo 105 (and maybe 205?) actually has *4* stereo analog audio outs, including the XLRs and headphone jack... But no virtual surround on any of em, according to the Oppo rep I spoke to...

https://images.crutchfieldonline.co...36/1129/products/2014/3/768/g768BD105DB-B.jpg

I think the Yamaha BD-A1060 is the least expensive player I've seen so far with stereo XLR (and RCA) outputs. But it also lacks virtual surround (according to Yamaha rep), and only has *1* HDMI out (gulp!), and almost no apps...

https://images.crutchfieldonline.co...6/1129/products/2016/27/022/g022BDA1060-b.jpg



80sGuy said:


> Such a shame because the newer models (including Oppo) seems to have discontinued all the dedicated control apps such as Netflix, Youtube, etc.


This is not a good thing.

What I'm really looking for is an "all-in-one" kind of solution, with high quality video and audio out. Basically a settop box that can handle any kind of media I want to throw at it. If it can't stream reliably, then it makes investing in a higher cost player like the ones above even less attractive.

Maybe you could connect a Roku to the HDMI input on the Oppo 105/205 though, and stream through the XLRs that way?


----------



## ADU

Secrets review of the Yamaha BD-A1060, in case anyone else is curious...

http://hometheaterhifi.com/reviews/...aha-bd-a1060-universal-blu-ray-player-review/


----------



## captrage61

I need to upgrade my BDP since it is a pretty old Samsung. It is loud, slow, buggy and has problems reading discs with the smallest of scratches (Netflix).

For an AVR I'm running an Denon x2100w that I have no intentions of replacing anytime soon. I run everything through it. The TV is just an older Sony that I plan on replacing with a 4k at some point.

3D is of no concern to me, but am also considering an UHD player. What recommendations would complement my receiver and read discs much better. 

As for budget, I'd like to stay


----------



## Selden Ball

captrage61 said:


> I need to upgrade my BDP since it is a pretty old Samsung. It is loud, slow, buggy and has problems reading discs with the smallest of scratches (Netflix).
> 
> For an AVR I'm running an Denon x2100w that I have no intentions of replacing anytime soon. I run everything through it. The TV is just an older Sony that I plan on replacing with a 4k at some point.
> 
> 3D is of no concern to me, but am also considering an UHD player. What recommendations would complement my receiver and read discs much better.
> 
> As for budget, I'd like to stay


----------



## archiguy

*Best "budget" BD player?*

As the title suggests, I'm looking for a relatively cheap blu-ray player for the Rec Room. Already have an Oppo 103 & 103-D for the living room and theater, and don't need to spend $400 on another one for a room in which we'll just be watching BD's and DVD's, including those we've digitized from old VHS tapes. Need common streaming aps like Netflix, A-Prime, Pandora built in. Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## golffnutt

*Need New or Used Blu-Ray Player*

Hi Fellows. I am looking for a quality CD/Blu-Ray Player (Used preferably, better bang for my buck normally). It must be a quality CD, SACD player first and quality Blu-Ray player secondly. I have an OPPO 203 that I would like to save for playing HDR Blu-Rays only hence why I am looking for a quality CD, SACD, Blu-Ray player to keep my 203 from getting worn out so quickly. Please, any and all suggestions with model number and manufacturer name would be greatly appreciated. If you happen to have something like this and would like to sell it please reply. Thanks so much for your help and have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## yanks1

*OFFICIAL &quot;HELP ME CHOOSE A PLAYER&quot; THREAD: Can't decide? Start HERE*

I suggest Sony S6500 or 6700 player; rock solid. I bought Sony refurb S6500 for $50 last year off EBay and it's been rock solid. Waiting now to purchase the Sony 4K player for my primary system


----------



## golffnutt

yanks1 said:


> I suggest Sony S6500 or 6700 player; rock solid. I bought Sony refurb S6500 for $50 last year off EBay and it's been rock solid. Waiting now to purchase the Sony 4K player for my primary system


Thank you yanks1 for that recommendation. Any others out there?


----------



## archiguy

I pulled the plug on the Sony S3700, as I don't need 4K upscaling or 3-D on that room's tee-vee. Got it for $80 (Prime special) and it appears a firmware update has fixed the "child-lock" issue. It looked like that was the best bang-for-the-buck in a sub-$100 player.


----------



## ADU

My updated player wish list...

*Things I'd like right now:*
- Higher quality 24 or 32 bit digital to analog audio conversion (DAC)
- Virtual surround sound that works reliably with all surround soundtracks (esp. DTS) on either headphones or 2.0/2.1 speakers
- Better, heavier build quality to help reduce vibrations and noise
- Reliable Low noise/vibration drive that's replaceable when it wears out
- Better apps for free video and audio streaming services
- Balanced line level XLR stereo analog outputs
- Unbalanced RCA stereo analog outputs
- Regular firmware updates to keep all apps and surround features current and working properly
- Better remote that doesn't stop working after a year or two of heavy use
- Accurate Rec. 709 and Rec. 601 video output
- Optical audio input (that works with virtual surround features)
- 2 HDMI outputs
- Low impedance headphone output/amp with EQ (a headphone jack does me no good without an EQ)

*Things I'd like for the future:*
- Virtual immersive sound that works with all immersive soundtracks (esp. DTS) on either headphones or 2.0/2.1 speakers
- Good 4K upscaling
- UHD/4K Blu-ray and streaming support
- HDR and wide gamut support
- Hires audio support
- Apps for pay/subscription HD & UHD video, and Hires audio streaming services

*Features that could potentially be handled by a separate AVR (or pre-pro):*
- Higher quality 24 or 32 bit digital to analog audio conversion (DAC)
- Virtual immersive/surround sound that works reliably with all immersive/surround soundtracks (esp. DTS) on either headphones or 2.0/2.1 speakers
- EQ
- Low-impedance headphone output/amp (that works with EQ)
- Balanced line level pre-amp XLR stereo analog outputs (probably way to expensive on an AVR)
- Unbalanced line level pre-amp RCA stereo analog outputs
- Optical audio input (that works with virtual surround features)


----------



## madaudio

ADU said:


> My updated player wish list...
> 
> *Things I'd like right now:*
> 
> - Virtual surround sound that works reliably with all surround soundtracks (esp. DTS) on either headphones or 2.0/2.1 speakers
> 
> - Low impedance headphone output/amp with EQ (a headphone jack does me no good without an EQ)
> 
> *Things I'd like for the future:*
> - Virtual immersive sound that works with all immersive soundtracks (esp. DTS) on either headphones or 2.0/2.1 speakers
> 
> - Apps for pay/subscription HD & UHD video, and Hires audio streaming services
> 
> *Features that could potentially be handled by a separate AVR (or pre-pro):*
> 
> - Virtual immersive/surround sound that works reliably with all immersive/surround soundtracks (esp. DTS) on either headphones or 2.0/2.1 speakers


ADU, as before, virtual surround is not a player function, it is an av receiver or pre-processor function.

BUT - it seems to me that, judging by the sentences I have extracted above from your latest post, you are using the terminology incorrectly. I think what you mean by virtual surround is what is normally called down-mixing: that is, 2+ channels (5.1, 7.1, whatever) or successfully reduced to 2 channel stereo without loss of the surround sound channel information, for use in a 2 channel hifi, or headphone setup.

I know that the UAPP Pro android app does this when playing out to a DAC from an android device, for I play 5.1 surround flac files through my Samsung Note Pro via the UAPP Pro app, out via USB to my Oppo HA-2 DAC, then through to my headphones: all the surround track information has been down-mixed to the left/right channels for headphone use.

The Oppo blu-ray players also have a setting to allow downmix of surround tracks to 2-channel stereo. I suspect most bd players can do this, and of course most av receivers can also do this.

Virtual surround is normally meant to describe taking two-channel data and artificially producing information to send out to the surround sound speakers.

But maybe I have misinterpreted what you are saying you want.


----------



## BillP

ADU, sounds like you want the Oppo 205 as your best match.


----------



## rgathright

I am looking for a basic (but good) bluray player for my motorhome. I am not concerned with wifi, streaming, 3D or 4k, but I do want it to do 1080p. It will need to have HDMI. The smaller the better.


----------



## Eric Bass

*Dying PS3*

After years of faithful service it looks like my PS3 is on its way out. I would like to replace it with a dedicated player. Primary uses would be DVDs, Blu-Ray, and 3d Blu-Ray on a 1080p projector. No 4K projector anytime soon so that is not a concern. Receiver accepts HDMI and will decode HD audio tracks so in-player decoding is not necessary. I have a Roku so streaming/web apps abilities are not important.

I'm really just looking for something that will do a great job at DVD/Blu-Ray/3D. Can anyone recommend a moderately priced player that would meet or exceed what the PS3 was able to deliver in that department?

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## liffie420

ADU said:


> My updated player wish list...
> 
> *Things I'd like right now:*
> - Higher quality 24 or 32 bit digital to analog audio conversion (DAC)
> - Virtual surround sound that works reliably with all surround soundtracks (esp. DTS) on either headphones or 2.0/2.1 speakers
> - Better, heavier build quality to help reduce vibrations and noise
> - Reliable Low noise/vibration drive that's replaceable when it wears out
> - Better apps for free video and audio streaming services
> - Balanced line level XLR stereo analog outputs
> - Unbalanced RCA stereo analog outputs
> - Regular firmware updates to keep all apps and surround features current and working properly
> - Better remote that doesn't stop working after a year or two of heavy use
> - Accurate Rec. 709 and Rec. 601 video output
> - Optical audio input (that works with virtual surround features)
> - 2 HDMI outputs
> - Low impedance headphone output/amp with EQ (a headphone jack does me no good without an EQ)
> 
> *Things I'd like for the future:*
> - Virtual immersive sound that works with all immersive soundtracks (esp. DTS) on either headphones or 2.0/2.1 speakers
> - Good 4K upscaling
> - UHD/4K Blu-ray and streaming support
> - HDR and wide gamut support
> - Hires audio support
> - Apps for pay/subscription HD & UHD video, and Hires audio streaming services
> 
> *Features that could potentially be handled by a separate AVR (or pre-pro):*
> - Higher quality 24 or 32 bit digital to analog audio conversion (DAC)
> - Virtual immersive/surround sound that works reliably with all immersive/surround soundtracks (esp. DTS) on either headphones or 2.0/2.1 speakers
> - EQ
> - Low-impedance headphone output/amp (that works with EQ)
> - Balanced line level pre-amp XLR stereo analog outputs (probably way to expensive on an AVR)
> - Unbalanced line level pre-amp RCA stereo analog outputs
> - Optical audio input (that works with virtual surround features)


As most people have said probably what you want is an OPPO Blu-ray player, people rave about them ALL the time. I don't get it personally but then again that player is out of my "willing to pay" range.


----------



## bcbickers

Hello Everyone,

I am looking for a Blu-Ray player that will also server as a decent streaming device. My streaming needs are simple (Netflix, Hulu Plus, HBO Now, Amazon Video, CBS All Access), and I also need Plex support. Video is via a Samsung PN60E550 plasma; audio is a Yamaha YSP-1400 soundbar with an external sub. The soundbar only has optical and coax inputs. Because the optical port on the TV only outputs stereo sound, I would like to run audio from the Blu-Ray player straight into the soundbar. No need for 4k video at this time, but future-proofing is always a good thing, right?? ;-)

Considering the above, which player would you all recommend?


----------



## liffie420

bcbickers said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am looking for a Blu-Ray player that will also server as a decent streaming device. My streaming needs are simple (Netflix, Hulu Plus, HBO Now, Amazon Video, CBS All Access), and I also need Plex support. Video is via a Samsung PN60E550 plasma; audio is a Yamaha YSP-1400 soundbar with an external sub. The soundbar only has optical and coax inputs. Because the optical port on the TV only outputs stereo sound, I would like to run audio from the Blu-Ray player straight into the soundbar. No need for 4k video at this time, but future-proofing is always a good thing, right?? ;-)
> 
> Considering the above, which player would you all recommend?


You might look into a Samsung model most of those seem to have Plex Support. If you MUST have CBS All Access you are out of luck with a blu ray or dvd player. CBS only supports things like Apple TV, Android, Chromecast, Fire TV, Ipad/phone, PS4 etc but no blu ray or dvd players


----------



## 80sGuy

golffnutt said:


> Hi Fellows. I am looking for a quality CD/Blu-Ray Player (Used preferably, better bang for my buck normally). It must be a quality CD, SACD player first and quality Blu-Ray player secondly. I have an OPPO 203 that I would like to save for playing HDR Blu-Rays only hence why I am looking for a quality CD, SACD, Blu-Ray player to keep my 203 from getting worn out so quickly. Please, any and all suggestions with model number and manufacturer name would be greatly appreciated. If you happen to have something like this and would like to sell it please reply. Thanks so much for your help and have a wonderful weekend.


Depending on how much you want to spend, I suggest looking at an Oppo BDP-93 off eBay.


----------



## golffnutt

80sGuy said:


> Depending on how much you want to spend, I suggest looking at an Oppo BDP-93 off eBay.


Thanks for the suggestion 80sGuy, really appreciate that. The 93 is definitely on my short list if I can get a really nice one for $200, my budget. Have a wonderful evening.


----------



## ADU

madaudio said:


> ADU, as before, virtual surround is not a player function, it is an av receiver or pre-processor function.
> 
> BUT - it seems to me that, judging by the sentences I have extracted above from your latest post, you are using the terminology incorrectly. I think what you mean by virtual surround is what is normally called down-mixing: that is, 2+ channels (5.1, 7.1, whatever) or successfully reduced to 2 channel stereo without loss of the surround sound channel information, for use in a 2 channel hifi, or headphone setup.
> 
> I know that the UAPP Pro android app does this when playing out to a DAC from an android device, for I play 5.1 surround flac files through my Samsung Note Pro via the UAPP Pro app, out via USB to my Oppo HA-2 DAC, then through to my headphones: all the surround track information has been down-mixed to the left/right channels for headphone use.
> 
> The Oppo blu-ray players also have a setting to allow downmix of surround tracks to 2-channel stereo. I suspect most bd players can do this, and of course most av receivers can also do this.
> 
> Virtual surround is normally meant to describe taking two-channel data and artificially producing information to send out to the surround sound speakers.
> 
> But maybe I have misinterpreted what you are saying you want.


Thank you again for the reply, madaudio. 

I'm still a relative newb when it comes to audio, so it's possible I'm using the term "virtual surround" incorrectly. But I'm not really sure what else to call it.

What I'm looking for are features or processes that can take the multi-channel (e.g. DTS 7.1 MA) or immersive (e.g. DTS:X) soundtracks on my Blu-ray discs, and use various phasing, timing and other "psychoacoustic" tricks to simulate the immersive and surround sound FX on a pair of headphones or pair of speakers. 

This is different than a standard stereo mixdown. The multi-channel or immersive object-oriented soundtracks are mixed down to two channels of "stereo" information. But it's done in such a way that you are fooled into believing that the sounds are coming from all over the room (similar to the way a surround sound bar works I assume).

I mentioned a few of the processes that do this in some of my earlier posts. Yamaha Silent Cinema, Dolby Headphone, and DTS Headphone: X are used to simulate the immersive or surround FX on headphones. And there other similar processes (usually called something like "Front Surround") that do the same kind of thing with a pair of speakers.

I believe you are correct though that these kinds of features are now more commonly found on AVRs, pre-pros (and sound bars) than on players.


----------



## ADU

BillP said:


> ADU, sounds like you want the Oppo 205 as your best match.





liffie420 said:


> As most people have said probably what you want is an OPPO Blu-ray player, people rave about them ALL the time. I don't get it personally but then again that player is out of my "willing to pay" range.


Thank you BillP and liffie42 for the replies. I spoke to an Oppo rep again on the phone today. And I don't think the Oppos will be a very good fit for my needs for a variety of reasons...

For starters, the rep confirmed that their new players will have no streaming apps. (And he didn't sound very optimistic about the future support on their existing players either.) He also re-confirmed that none of their players include virtual/simulated surround FX for multi-channel or immersive soundtracks.

Without streaming apps or simulated surround FX, the high quality DACs and analog outputs on their players are much less useful, because I can potentially get better sound (on movies) by going into an AVR via HDMI, and using that to mix down to 2-channels with simulated surround FX.

The rep also confirmed that there was no EQ on their players, which makes the headphone jack on the 4K models essentially useless to me. He did say that a Roku or other streaming device could be connected to their HDMI input though. So that at least provides another possible method of streaming through their high-quality DACs and analog outs, including the XLRs (in stereo), for those with separate streaming devices.

That pretty much leaves the "build-quality", and Hires audio and 4K/UHD features (which are not something I really need yet) on the 105 and 205 as the most useful features to me on the Oppos... which (imo) is not a compelling enough reason to spend $500 or $1000 for one of their players.

I'm trying to keep an open mind on the Oppos, because they are such popular players here. But the more I drill down into the features, the less attractive these players seem to look to me.


----------



## liffie420

Well the OPPO players really are meant to be just that a player. They do offer compatibility with many disc formats, and they do have great "guts" so to speak as well as a impressive selection of outputs over your run of the mill dvd or blu ray player. I think ultimately your problem is you are looking for entirely to much in a single piece of equipment, or more specifically the wrong piece of equipment. Most of the things you are wanting as far as audio output are handled by AVR's such as the virtual surround sound on headphones etc. to really accomplish EVERYTHING you want I don't think there is now or ever will be a SINGLE piece of equipment that will really do it all like you want. But you should be able to get yourself %95 of the way with a decent disc player, AVR and some form of streaming device like a Chromecast, FireTV or Roku etc. But having them all in one box is unlikely.


----------



## Selden Ball

ADU said:


> Thank you BillP and liffie42 for the replies. I spoke to an Oppo rep again on the phone today. And I don't think the Oppos will be a very good fit for my needs for a variety of reasons...


Another possibility would be an HTPC. Virtual Surround software seems ti be available. An example is https://www.razerzone.com/surround


----------



## bcbickers

liffie420 said:


> You might look into a Samsung model most of those seem to have Plex Support. If you MUST have CBS All Access you are out of luck with a blu ray or dvd player. CBS only supports things like Apple TV, Android, Chromecast, Fire TV, Ipad/phone, PS4 etc but no blu ray or dvd players


Thanks for the input.  From further research, it looks like an Xbox One might suit my needs as it has all of the apps I am looking for and will play Blu-Ray and 4k content. Plus, I'm sure my kids would love for me to upgrade our 6 year old Xbox 360.


----------



## z3d

Hi there,
I was looking for some comparisons about MadVR and some good BD players around and I'd like to receive some advices about that.

What interest me most is to know if there is any difference picture-quality wise for DVD and Bluray playback. I'm not interested in HDR 4k comparisons since my TV can't do that.

My system is the following:

TV: Panasonic ST50 55"
Source: htpc (cpu intel i7 2600k, gpu nvidia GTX680, 8gb ram)

MPC-HC 1.6.8
MadVR 0.86.6
MadVR settings:
Image upscaling -> Jinc 3 taps + anti ringing filter
Chroma upscaling -> Jinc 3 taps + anti ringing filter
Image downscaling -> Catmull-Rom + anti ringing filter + scale in linear light

Some time ago I compared the picture quality of my setup vs a playstation3 directly connected to the TV via HDMI, playing the same Bluray.
I had 2 copy of it so it was really easy to do back and forth for me.
I then realised how a ps3 couldn't hold a candle to my htpc+madVR processings and that the only solution would be to buy a good quality table bluray player able to do some video processings.

Now I'd really like to remove the htpc from the living room and I'd like to replace it with a table bluray player, but without having to worsen the picture quality. 
Is it possible?

I am much interested in the Sony UHP-H1 since the price is decent and I can play my music CD directly from it.
Do you think this kind of player could be able to replicate the kind of picture quality that my htpc does and so replace it?
Or even something lower-grade like a Sony BDP-S6700 could do that?
Or, on the contrary, only a high-end Oppo player could be up to the task?

Thank you, have a good day.
Regards,


----------



## mdavej

I think the only player that artificially enhances the picture in a major way like your Madvr setup would be a player with Darbee like the Oppo 103D. However, 4K with no enhancement is probably the best path forward long term.


----------



## z3d

I gave a look to some picture comparisons showing Darbee post processing and even if the differences are tangible, I wasn't impressed; honestly I noticed more differences when I compared a PS3 vs my htpc.
Have you compared a PS3 with a mid-level standalone BD player?


----------



## mdavej

z3d said:


> I gave a look to some picture comparisons showing Darbee post processing and even if the differences are tangible, I wasn't impressed; honestly I noticed more differences when I compared a PS3 vs my htpc.
> Have you compared a PS3 with a mid-level standalone BD player?


I don't think Darbee does much to a 1080p image. It's mainly for enhancing lower res material.

In my experience, with all enhancements turned off, I can detect virtually no visible difference between PS3 and any standalone BD player. If all reproduce the image on the disc bit for bit, which they do, I can't ask for much else. The only exceptions are that some processors handle tricky cadences and chroma decoding better than others.

If Darbee doesn't do anything for you (doesn't impress me either), then you need to stick with Madvr until you go to 4k.


----------



## ADU

z3d said:


> I am much interested in the Sony UHP-H1 since the price is decent and I can play my music CD directly from it.


I picked up a 2016 Q4 Sony UHP-H1 yesterday after the price-drop, and will post my impressions of both the player's video and sound quality in the next few weeks.

I haven't been able to find an authoritative review of this player, other than Kal Rubinson's brief remarks on Stereophile, and some questionable sites overseas, which is a little concerning. But Sony hasn't really pushed this player in a big way through it's retail channels... I guess because it's not true 4K, and a little late to the game for a high-quality 2K player. Sony's upcoming high-end UBP-X1000ES 4K player looks (cosmetically) very similar to this model though. And I think their objective with the UHP-H1 was to try to make something that would compete with some of the features of the 2K Oppo 103 and 105, at a somewhat lower price point.

The UHP-H1 supposedly has very good SQ via the digital connections. Kal described the stereo analog outs as just "serviceable". You can read his full comments here...

http://www.stereophile.com/content/...amplifier-sony-uhp-h1-universal-player-page-2

The UK reviews give the player high marks for it's video processing, deinterlacing, cadence detection, and 4K upscaling. But I have also seen comments by some users that the image quality is a little soft. There are a lot of picture adjustments on the unit though. So it's possible they just aren't optimally configured.

My first upscaling DVD player was an HTPC btw. But I've always preferred the convenience of a well-built dedicated player, since they became more affordable. Different strokes, as they say.


----------



## ADU

Based on some other threads I've read, the Sony UHP-H1 seems to be a fairly popular choice for SACD users.


----------



## ADU

ADU said:


> The UK reviews give the player high marks for it's video processing, deinterlacing, cadence detection, and 4K upscaling. But I have also seen comments by some users that the image quality is a little soft. There are a lot of picture adjustments on the unit though. So it's possible they just aren't optimally configured.


Fwiw, there are several noise reduction and smoothing operations enabled by default on the UHP-H1.

I haven't looked at any patterns yet. Just watched a bit of ID4 Resurgence on BD. But after setting the Video mode in the Options menu to "Direct", and disabling all the NR features in the Setup/Video menus, PQ looks pretty close to bit-perfect reference. (See comments in my next post below.)

If you enjoy playing with image enhancement features though, there are plenty on the UHP-H1 to experiment with, for both video discs, and streaming. I generally prefer to send a reference image to my display though, and tinker with the picture there.

No thoughts on the analog audio outputs yet. But I love the sturdy design of the UHP-H1 compared to my featherweight S390. The disc tray is a little flimsy though.


----------



## z3d

mdavej said:


> I don't think Darbee does much to a 1080p image. It's mainly for enhancing lower res material.
> 
> In my experience, with all enhancements turned off, I can detect virtually no visible difference between PS3 and any standalone BD player. If all reproduce the image on the disc bit for bit, which they do, I can't ask for much else. The only exceptions are that some processors handle tricky cadences and chroma decoding better than others.
> 
> If Darbee doesn't do anything for you (doesn't impress me either), then you need to stick with Madvr until you go to 4k.


Well, I wasn't expecting this. I have built my HT room in 2012 and have been using my htpc with mpc-hc and madvr since that date.
I though good standalone players would do some video enhancing through digital filters and could render the same picture quality as my "old" htpc does.
Which BD player are you using?
I lurked a bit in the oppo threads and some users reported to have the same PQ (or better in some case) going from htpc + madvr to Oppo standalone players.
But in other manufacturer threads (sony, lg, samsung) htpc+madvr is still considered superior PQ wise.
Searching more informations about that I found many people reporting the same PQ between oppo players and medium to high-level players from sony and pioneer.

That's quite frustrating because opinions are really different and I still don't get if all standalone bd players, regardless of price, have the same PQ of a PS3 or if they are better.


----------



## z3d

ADU said:


> I picked up a 2016 Q4 Sony UHP-H1 yesterday after the price-drop, and will post my impressions of both the player's video and sound quality in the next few weeks.
> 
> I haven't been able to find an authoritative review of this player, other than Kal Rubinson's brief remarks on Stereophile, and some questionable sites overseas, which is a little concerning. But Sony hasn't really pushed this player in a big way through it's retail channels... I guess because it's not true 4K, and a little late to the game for a high-quality 2K player. Sony's upcoming high-end UBP-X1000ES 4K player looks (cosmetically) very similar to this model though. And I think their objective with the UHP-H1 was to try to make something that would compete with some of the features of the 2K Oppo 103 and 105, at a somewhat lower price point.
> 
> The UHP-H1 supposedly has very good SQ via the digital connections. Kal described the stereo analog outs as just "serviceable". You can read his full comments here...
> 
> http://www.stereophile.com/content/...amplifier-sony-uhp-h1-universal-player-page-2
> 
> The UK reviews give the player high marks for it's video processing, deinterlacing, cadence detection, and 4K upscaling. But I have also seen comments by some users that the image quality is a little soft. There are a lot of picture adjustments on the unit though. So it's possible they just aren't optimally configured.
> 
> My first upscaling DVD player was an HTPC btw. But I've always preferred the convenience of a well-built dedicated player, since they became more affordable. Different strokes, as they say.


I found too many positive comments about how this player upscale from 1080p to 4K but not many comments about how is the picture quality with standard Bluray playback.
It's also interesting to know if this player does some kind of video processing to enhance the picture quality and if this is comparable to a good htpc source running MPC-HC+madvr (as is in my case).
It's really weird to me the fact that a 300-500€ player provide the same PQ as a 50-100€ player.



ADU said:


> Based on some other threads I've read, the Sony UHP-H1 seems to be a fairly popular choice for SACD users.


I'm most interested in regular CD playback for music; I have many GB of music stored in my hard disks but still have some CDs laying around.



ADU said:


> Fwiw, there are several noise reduction and smoothing operations enabled by the default on the UHP-H1.
> 
> I haven't looked at any patterns yet. Just watched a bit of ID4 Resurgence on BD. But after setting the Video mode in the Options menu to "Direct", and disabling all the NR features in the Setup/Video menus, PQ looks pretty close to bit-perfect reference.
> 
> If you enjoy playing with image enhancement features though, there are plenty on the UHP-H1 to experiment with, for both video discs, and streaming. I generally prefer to send a reference image to my display though, and tinker with the picture there.
> 
> No thoughts on the analog audio outputs yet. But I love the sturdy design of the UHP-H1 compared to my featherweight S390.


Thank you for reporting back your findings.
Have you a PS3/Xbox or another standalone bluray player to compare with?


----------



## hernanu

z3d said:


> Well, I wasn't expecting this. I have built my HT room in 2012 and have been using my htpc with mpc-hc and madvr since that date.
> I though good standalone players would do some video enhancing through digital filters and could render the same picture quality as my "old" htpc does.
> Which BD player are you using?
> I lurked a bit in the oppo threads and some users reported to have the same PQ (or better in some case) going from htpc + madvr to Oppo standalone players.
> But in other manufacturer threads (sony, lg, samsung) htpc+madvr is still considered superior PQ wise.
> Searching more informations about that I found many people reporting the same PQ between oppo players and medium to high-level players from sony and pioneer.
> 
> That's quite frustrating because opinions are really different and I still don't get if all standalone bd players, regardless of price, have the same PQ of a PS3 or if they are better.


If you are curious and want to test what an Oppo can do, I'd suggest getting one from Oppo (I think the 203 is the only available one now) and test it for a month. 

Compare it to your htpc+madvr setup and see how it performs in your configuration. If it's not up to it, return it before the month is over and you're out the shipping cost back. 

Since your use is music, and the Oppos are well known to be excellent for music, it may work out for you.


----------



## ADU

ADU said:


> But after setting the Video mode in the Options menu to "Direct", and disabling all the NR features in the Setup/Video menus, PQ looks pretty close to bit-perfect reference.


I have to backpeddle on this comment a bit, after spending a little more time with the UHP-H1. Because I'm not really sure what the "Direct" PQ Mode does. I thought it might refer to "digital/source direct", but it may instead refer to direct (room) lighting. To make things more confusing, the Direct, Auto, Custom1 and Custom2 PQ modes all look fairly similar, as long as the Custom modes have all options disabled. I suspect now that the Custom modes may be closest to reference though, as long as all picture enhancement features in them are turned off.



z3d said:


> I found too many positive comments about how this player upscale from 1080p to 4K but not many comments about how is the picture quality with standard Bluray playback.


Imo, the PQ with standard BDs looks pretty fantastic on the UHP-H1, after turning off all the player's unnecessary (imo) processing. I'm just not sure that it's 100% reference though yet.



z3d said:


> It's also interesting to know if this player does some kind of video processing to enhance the picture quality and if this is comparable to a good htpc source running MPC-HC+madvr (as is in my case).


I've never used the specific image filters you're referring to, but I think you might be impressed by the configurability and image quality of some of the latest Sony players... though the UHP-H1 is the only recent model I've actually tried. It just sort of depends what you're looking for though, in the way of image quality and enhancements.

I still can't say with absolute certainty whether or not the video on the UHP-H1 can be configured to remove all of Sony's enhancements.



z3d said:


> It's really weird to me the fact that a 300-500€ player provide the same PQ as a 50-100€ player.


Bits are bits, so as long as you're transmitting the same ones to the display, you get the same images. There are no TVs (that I know of) though which directly support YCbCr 4:2:0 video, which is the format used on Blu-rays and DVDs. So all players have to perform some processing on the images before they arrive at your TV.

If you're sending a different resolution, frame rate, etc. to the TV than the original video file format, then the player also has to perform other complex image processing operations like scaling, deinterlacing, cadence detection, and frame rate conversions as well. So there's plenty of room for variations in quality to creep into the picture with those functions as well.

A higher price tag doesn't necessarily guarantee better image quality though. And it's quite possible that you could find a lower cost player that does nearly as good a job sending a 1080p BD to your TV as some more expensive models.

I did not pay anywhere near the MSRP for the UHP-H1 btw. In the last week, the street price of these players dropped about 40%, I guess because some vendors are trying to clear them out to make room for Sony's new 4K models. And I got a further 20% off of the already discounted price, because I bought a returned unit. So I actually paid _less than half_ the original MSRP for the unit I'm discussing. Otherwise, I might not even have bothered to look at this model.



z3d said:


> I'm most interested in regular CD playback for music; I have many GB of music stored in my hard disks but still have some CDs laying around.


I haven't tried any CDs on the UHP-H1 yet. But there are some comments about different music formats on the player that may be worth a look here.



z3d said:


> Have you a PS3/Xbox or another standalone bluray player to compare with?


The only player I have for comparison at the moment is my 4 year old Sony BDP-S390 BD player.

The S390 was just one step above the lowest end model that Sony made at that time (the S185). But it had good enough features and quality for my needs. It's scaling quality was only average though. Not great, but not terrible either. Somewhere in the middle.

I don't have a 4K TV, so I can't test the UHP-H1's 2K -> 4K scaling quality. But so far, the video processing and scaling of SD DVDs and 720p files looks superior to me on UHP-H1 (as one would expect after 4 more years of development). I'm still in the early stages of looking at this player and its features. But I think that assessment will probably hold up.

The main reason I started looking for a new player though was for some better sound quality. The analog outs on my S390 don't sound too bad for very low end player. But after upgrading some of my other audio equipment, I think the cheap DAC in my S390 is now becoming one of the weakest links in my audio chain.

If I get some better PQ with a new player though, that's icing on the cake.



z3d said:


> Thank you for reporting back your findings.


That's what this forum is for.  I don't wanna take up all the bandwidth here though. So I'll post most of my other impression of the UHP-H1 here...

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...-uhph1-premium-audio-video-player-2016-a.html


----------



## ADU

ADU said:


> Imo, the PQ with standard BDs looks pretty fantastic on the UHP-H1, after turning off all the player's unnecessary (imo) processing. I'm just not sure that it's 100% reference though yet.





ADU said:


> I still can't say with absolute certainty whether or not the video on the UHP-H1 can be configured to remove all of Sony's enhancements.


OK, I said I'd post further comments in the UHP-H1 thread,  but I think this is important enough to mention here...

Per the above, it looks like there may be a non-defeatable dynamic contrast enhancement feature on the Sony UHP-H1. If so, that would be a MAJOR NO-NO for a player in my book! I'll continue experimenting with the various video settings to see if there's some way to disable it. If there's no way to turn it off though, that would be a deal-breaker for me (and quite a big disappointment). My older (and quite a bit cheaper) Sony S390 does not have this kind of feature. Its blacks and contrast are always rock solid.

As far as the analog sound quality on the UHP-H1 is concerned, it seems better resolving across the entire frequency range than the analog outs on my S390, which results in better imaging imo. Tonally, it seems a little more "shouty" in the (upper?) mids and low treble than my S390, which has a somewhat warmer and more laid back, but also less well-defined sound. I think my S390 may possibly be a little better extended (or maybe a tad less "filtered"?) in the higher frequencies as well, though I'm less sure about that. The sound on the S390 is more distorted though and more indistinct, and not as good at resolving details to my ears (esp. in the mid-range) as the UHP-H1.

I have not been able to find any "virtual surround" features on the UHP-H1 that work reliably with DTS soundtracks though. It does have a "Surround" Downmix option like my S390. But (like my S390) this does not seem to work correctly with DTS tracks on the analog outs via a regular pair of speakers or headphones (the manual says it works with DTS Neo:6 devices).

The UHP-H1 does seem to have a more "dimensional" sound in the regular Stereo Downmix mode than my older S390 though, probably because of its better overall resolution and imaging, which is encouraging. I think I need to continue looking at other equipment though with (hopefully) even better sounding, higher resolution DACs than the UHP-H1.

Fwiw, the analog outs on the UHP-H1 might possibly sound fairly good with a pair of 8" Adam A8X powered studio loudspeakers (if you have the $$$ for that kind of thing). The Adams aren't necessarily ideal for mixing imo, unless you're using room correction. But they are very well extended in the bass and treble, and a little recessed in the midrange/low-treble, which might possibly compliment the sound signature of the UHP-H1. YMMV.


----------



## ADU

Happy St. Patty's btw!


----------



## avsenthusiast

I'm looking for a bluray player with the fastest load time but it seems all the newer models are UHD (eg. Oppo 203, Samsung K8500 and Sony X800).

I don't need 4k but must have 3D, so it seems Samsung J5900/6300 are my best bet according to this: http://www.toptenreviews.com/electronics/home-entertainment/best-blu-ray-players/

Any other recommendation?


----------



## Selden Ball

avsscientist said:


> I'm looking for a bluray player with the fastest load time but it seems all the newer models are UHD (eg. Oppo 203, Samsung K8500 and Sony X800).
> 
> I don't need 4k but must have 3D, so it seems Samsung J5900/6300 are my best bet according to this: http://www.toptenreviews.com/electronics/home-entertainment/best-blu-ray-players/
> 
> Any other recommendation?


Standard Blu-ray players are still readily available for under $100. E.g. Sony BDP-S6700


----------



## marklivia

*Which is the top??*

I've got a huge Blu collection. When I got my Sony 940D the whole world changed. Using my Oppo 93 my collection upscaled to 4K looked awesome, obviously, some discs better than others. Which has now lead me to wonder if there is a better player to make my collection look even better than the Oppo 93. I'm in the USA and I don't care if it's an older model, a new UHD model or whatever. Just want to make my collection shine on My Sony 940D. Thanks.


----------



## wmcclain

marklivia said:


> I've got a huge Blu collection. When I got my Sony 940D the whole world changed. Using my Oppo 93 my collection upscaled to 4K looked awesome, obviously, some discs better than others. Which has now lead me to wonder if there is a better player to make my collection look even better than the Oppo 93. I'm in the USA and I don't care if it's an older model, a new UHD model or whatever. Just want to make my collection shine on My Sony 940D. Thanks.


General forum consensus is that all Blu-ray players are going to be very similar in their image quality. You get a greater benefit from proper calibration of the display than from swapping in a new player.

-Bill


----------



## avsenthusiast

Selden Ball said:


> Standard Blu-ray players are still readily available for under $100. E.g. Sony BDP-S6700


The Sony S6700 is my top choice so far given its feature set, but I keep hearing Samsung J5900/J6300 are the fastest bluray players available, is this true? 

Is S6700 really a big notch slower than J5900/J6300?


----------



## arcticbowman

I'm finishing up my home theater and have the following equipment that I need a Blu-ray player for: Sony VPL HW45ES Projector with a Denon AVR X6300H. My speakers are set up for Dolby ATMOS 7.2.4. I don't foresee replacing the projector anytime soon, but if pricing comes down on 4K, I may go that route. The above mentioned Sony BDP S6700 looks like it may be a good fit for me, but I'm willing to drop a little more money for a better quality player. Thank you.


----------



## vertigofm

*X Box One S vs. Dedicated Blu Ray Player?*

Hi All,

I'm new, so please excuse if I sound dumb. 

I just did some upgrading- bought a 60 inch SUHD Samsung 4K TV and Logitech Z625 speakers.

This is replacing a 2010 42" Vizio Smart TV... So it's a big upgrade for us, and will be great for our small apartment living room.

In doing research, I'm having a really hard time finding if I need a dedicated upscaling blu ray player or can use my X Box One S?

What do you guys think- a lot of conflicting information out there. Some people said the X Box S is great for upscaling the video, but doesn't work well with some speakers- and while the speakers I got aren't super high end, I don't know what to think.

Thanks!

Frank


----------



## Selden Ball

vertigofm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new, so please excuse if I sound dumb.
> 
> I just did some upgrading- bought a 60 inch SUHD Samsung 4K TV and Logitech Z625 speakers.
> 
> This is replacing a 2010 42" Vizio Smart TV... So it's a big upgrade for us, and will be great for our small apartment living room.
> 
> In doing research, I'm having a really hard time finding if I need a dedicated upscaling blu ray player or can use my X Box One S?
> 
> What do you guys think- a lot of conflicting information out there. Some people said the X Box S is great for upscaling the video, but doesn't work well with some speakers- and while the speakers I got aren't super high end, I don't know what to think.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Frank


If you have only a stereo or 5.1 speaker system and no receiver, then the XB1S is fine. You don't need a standalone disc player. There's no compromise in audio quality, only in the types of soundtrack which can be fully decoded.

For many people, the major problem with the XB1S is that it currently can't bitstream the soundtrack from a disc. This only matters if you are using a modern Atmos-capable receiver. Decoding of immersive audio (Atmos, DTS:X or Auro3D) requires that the player bitstream the soundtrack to the receiver, meaning that it sends the soundtrack from the disc to the player without decoding it into PCM. That decoding (which is what the XB1S currently does) strips off the 3D audio information which is needed by the receiver. If you don't have overhead speakers, then bitstreaming is irrelevant. No sound is lost, it's just that sounds that would have come from overhead will be sent to the ear-level speakers.

This is a problem only in the short-term, since there's supposed to be a firmware update this spring to the XB1S which will enable bitstreaming.


----------



## hernanu

vertigofm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new, so please excuse if I sound dumb.
> 
> I just did some upgrading- bought a 60 inch SUHD Samsung 4K TV and Logitech Z625 speakers.
> 
> This is replacing a 2010 42" Vizio Smart TV... So it's a big upgrade for us, and will be great for our small apartment living room.
> 
> In doing research, I'm having a really hard time finding if I need a dedicated upscaling blu ray player or can use my X Box One S?
> 
> What do you guys think- a lot of conflicting information out there. Some people said the X Box S is great for upscaling the video, but doesn't work well with some speakers- and while the speakers I got aren't super high end, I don't know what to think.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Frank


Like Selden said, there should be no problem. 

The speaker system you got has optical input, so I'd use that if possible. Just use the XBox and go. 

If you eventually step up to a full surround system, the XBox might still be viable if they've updated it to improve its sound. Otherwise, that's the time to consider a dedicated player.


----------



## ArcherTrip

Hi,


I´m in the process of remuxing my DVD and BD Collection into mkv-files and would like to know
if there´s a BD-Player that can playback Master-Audio, TrueHD and PGS Subtitles via the USB port.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## AmishFury

ArcherTrip said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I´m in the process of remuxing my DVD and BD Collection into mkv-files and would like to know
> if there´s a BD-Player that can playback Master-Audio, TrueHD and PGS Subtitles via the USB port.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


good luck... maybe someone can chime in on the oppo but i know the current models from samsung won't (gives an error about unsupported audio and plays the video with no sound), can't speak for current sony models but IIRC my S580 didn't


----------



## wmcclain

ArcherTrip said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I´m in the process of remuxing my DVD and BD Collection into mkv-files and would like to know
> if there´s a BD-Player that can playback Master-Audio, TrueHD and PGS Subtitles via the USB port.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Welcome to AVSForum.

The OPPO will.

-Bill


----------



## OneTruMag

Hello,

I've looked and can't find it anywhere so in case I've missed it, does this animal exist: a 4k UHD Streaming Blu-Ray Player on which I can run PlayStation Vue? I don't even need wireless - it'll get ethernet.

Thanx!
maTT


----------



## OneTruMag

OneTruMag said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've looked and can't find it anywhere so in case I've missed it, does this animal exist: a 4k UHD Streaming Blu-Ray Player on which I can run PlayStation Vue? I don't even need wireless - it'll get ethernet.
> 
> Thanx!
> maTT


I must be rusty, hadn't posted in a awhile. I now see this question fits better in the Official "Help Me Choose an UHD Player" Thread. If a Mod wants to move it, thanks.

maTT


----------



## ADU

*Re: Rustiness*



ADU said:


> There are no TVs (that I know of) though which directly support YCbCr 4:2:0 video, which is the format used on Blu-rays and DVDs. So all players have to perform some processing on the images before they arrive at your TV.


Looks like I'm behind the curve on some new features on players as well, as YCbCr 4:2:0 appears to be the de facto format used for sending 4K signals to TVs, via HDMI. I think chroma upsampling (from 4:2:0 to either 4:2:2 or 4:4:4) may still be necessary though when playing 2K BDs and SD-DVDs to 1080p or lower resolution displays. Don't quote me on that though. 

Apologies for any confusion the above statement may have caused.


----------



## wmcclain

ADU said:


> Looks like I'm behind the curve on some new features on players as well, as YCbCr 4:2:0 appears to be the de facto format used for sending 4K signals to TVs, via HDMI. I think chroma upsampling (from 4:2:0 to either 4:2:2 or 4:4:4) may still be necessary though when playing 2K BDs and SD-DVDs to 1080p or lower resolution displays. Don't quote me on that though.
> 
> Apologies for any confusion the above statement may have caused.


HDMI 2.0 added limited support for transmitted 4:2:0. I believed it is only for 4k/50 and 4k/60, not for 24hz which is the most common case on UHD. Modern displays do in fact accept 4:2:0 in the proper context, but 4:2:2 and 4:4:4 still more often used. 

All DVD, Blu-ray and UHD are encoded at 4:2:0 so you still need chroma upsampling for most uses.

-Bill


----------



## ADU

wmcclain said:


> HDMI 2.0 added limited support for transmitted 4:2:0. I believed it is only for 4k/50 and 4k/60, not for 24hz which is the most common case on UHD. Modern displays do in fact accept 4:2:0 in the proper context, but 4:2:2 and 4:4:4 still more often used.


Interesting. Thanks for clarifying this, Bill.

I'm still searching for a new 2K or 4K player with good streaming capabilities, and a nice-sounding (preferably 32-bit) DAC and analog outs. There are alot of things I like about the Sony UHP-H1. But it is only 2K. And I still haven't figured out a way to defeat its dynamic contrast feature. And I think its probably using a proprietary Sony 24-bit DAC for the analog outputs.

I've pretty much ruled out the latest Oppos because there are no streaming apps on those players (and they're also a stretch for my budget). Same goes for the Yamaha BD-A1060 with the XLR outs.


----------



## Mark Booth

My Panasonic DMP-BDT110 Blu-ray player is giving up the ghost. Sometimes I have to reload a Blu-ray 4-5 times before it actually loads (regular error: "Can't read the disc"). It's happened with dozen of different discs, getting progressively worse over the last 5 months or so.

Later this year, I plan to get a true 4K Blu-ray player. I'm waiting to see how the new Panasonic models fair once reviewers get their hands on them. In the meantime, I need a new standard Blu-ray player so I can't stop being totally annoyed by my BDT110 (once a disc finally loads to the menu, the player plays the disc fine).

So, I'm trying to decide which standard Blu-ray player to get. There are a couple of additional considerations:

1) My A/V receiver is a 2007-vintage Pioneer VSX-94THX. As I recall, it is HDMI 1.3a.

2) My TV is a 2015-vintage 4K Vizio M75-C1.

3) My projector for the Booth Bijou Garage Theater is an Epson 1080p Cinema model.

Here's the rub... Whichever standard Blu-ray player I purchase will serve duty in both our living room and in the Garage Theater. When we host movie nights in the Garage Theater, the equipment remains in the living room and I use a wall patch panel to pass the HDMI and speaker cable into the garage. The Epson 1080p projector and speakers are in the garage, but ALL of the equipment remains in the living room. Everything is controlled by an RF remote.

My dilemma is this: I don't think my vintage 2007 Pioneer receiver will be able to pass through an upscaled 4K image from a 4k upscaling player. For the living room only, I could run the HDMI directly from the 4k upscaling player directly to the 4K TV and then use coaxial or optical for the audio to the receiver. But that won't allow me to switch the video signal with my Pioneer.

When we entertain in the Garage Theater, I do a LOT of switching from various sources. Blu-ray player, HD DVD player, and home theater PC (Mac Mini). So, whichever Blu-ray player I choose now (to replace the failing BDT110) has to be compatible with the Pioneer VSX-94THX.

Buying a true 4K player now wouldn't solve the problem. The Pioneer A/V receiver would still be the roadblock. Eventually I'll get a 4K compatible A/V receiver, but that's not something I want to do right now. I just want to get up and running with a standard Blu-ray player that doesn't reject discs.

I'm thinking I should just go ahead and get an inexpensive 4K upscaling 1080p standard Blu-ray player now and just turn off the 4K upscaling. Then, when I get an A/V receiver that is compatible, I can turn the 4K upscaling back on.

But I think there's another option... a 4K upscaling standard Blu-ray player that has TWO full HDMI outputs (by "full", I mean each output does both audio and video). If each output can be controlled (settings) separately, I could turn off 4K on one HDMI output and run it to the A/V receiver and run the other one (with 4K turned on) directly to the TV.

Does such a 4K upscaling player exist? One with two full HDMI outputs that are independently controllable for settings whether 4K is output or not?

In lieu of that, my next priority is a 4K upscaling player that has fast disc loading. There has to be something that is faster than my Panasonic BDT110.

Thanks for any suggestions!

Edit: It appears the 3-year-old Panasonic DMP-BDT460 has twin HDMI outputs that allow video and audio on both outputs. However, the user manual doesn't indicate if those outputs are individually controllable as far as 4K upscaling is concerned.

Edit #2: Never mind. I pulled the trigger on a Panasonic UB900 and Pioneer SC-LX801 tonight. Gonna just go ahead and rip the bandaid off all at once.

Mark


----------



## djp2k7

*Browse files while streaming?*

Is anyone aware of a blu ray player that will let you browse your files while streaming with dlna or using USB drive? I've tried yamaha and Sony and they both stop playback when you go back to browse. Thanks


----------



## rdgrimes

The Oppo players will let you browse or even back out to the home menu. Doesn't stop till you hit "stop". (or select another file)


----------



## djp2k7

rdgrimes said:


> The Oppo players will let you browse or even back out to the home menu. Doesn't stop till you hit "stop". (or select another file)


Thanks!


----------



## NewbieHereok

*PS4 as blu-ray playback?*

Hello,
I was wondering if I upgrade to a OPPO player will I get "much" better picture quality on my 55` inch tv compared to now when using PS4?
(There was a huge improvment when I went from PS3 to PS4)


----------



## gopala33

*bluray player*

i looking bluray player for without cinavia
i want cinavia Free
list bluray player model


----------



## wmcclain

gopala33 said:


> i looking bluray player for without cinavia
> i want cinavia Free
> list bluray player model


You'll need to get a player that is several years old. That route has its own issues. How far back are you willing to go and what is your price ceiling?

-Bill


----------



## Rich86

gopala33 said:


> i looking bluray player for without cinavia
> i want cinavia Free
> list bluray player model


some models that are cinavia free with their latest firmware & should serve your purpose include:
Sony - s350, s550, s1000es, s5000es (very pricey), s570
Panasonic - dmp-bd35, bd55, bd65, bd85

I would recommend a Panasonic dmp-bd65 (if your connection to your receiver is via hdmi) or the bd85 if you need multi-channel analog audio connections. Both these models support some streaming. I find the Panasonic models are much more forgiving of poorly manufactured BDs than the Sonys. The BD85 was packaged with a wi-fi dongle when new, but not always included when buying used. All my Sony & Panasonic players have been very reliable.


----------



## gopala33

Rich86 said:


> some models that are cinavia free with their latest firmware & should serve your purpose include:
> Sony - s350, s550, s1000es, s5000es (very pricey), s570
> Panasonic - dmp-bd35, bd55, bd65, bd85
> 
> I would recommend a Panasonic dmp-bd65 (if your connection to your receiver is via hdmi) or the bd85 if you need multi-channel analog audio connections. Both these models support some streaming. I find the Panasonic models are much more forgiving of poorly manufactured BDs than the Sonys. The BD85 was packaged with a wi-fi dongle when new, but not always included when buying used. All my Sony & Panasonic players have been very reliable.


how about model Sony BDP-S590


----------



## Rich86

gopala33 said:


> how about model Sony BDP-S590


No - all Sony models later than the s570 series are crippled with cinavia in the firmware.


----------



## HesterDW

Hi all! The last Blu-ray player I purchased was a Sony S360 back in '09 so I feel like I may be starting from scratch. At the risk of sounding dumb, have there been any major advances in players since then, specifically advances that improved 1080p picture quality? Of course the S360 doesn't compare to an Oppo, but in relation to current entry-level players, has picture quality improved?

I have a 4k TV but it isn't HDR, so I feel like UHD Blu-ray player probably isn't worth it just yet? And if 1080p players haven't improved much I may just keep the S360 until I'm ready to move to UHD Blu-ray.


----------



## Rich86

HesterDW said:


> Hi all! The last Blu-ray player I purchased was a Sony S360 back in '09 so I feel like I may be starting from scratch. At the risk of sounding dumb, have there been any major advances in players since then, specifically advances that improved 1080p picture quality? Of course the S360 doesn't compare to an Oppo, but in relation to current entry-level players, has picture quality improved?
> 
> I have a 4k TV but it isn't HDR, so I feel like UHD Blu-ray player probably isn't worth it just yet? And if 1080p players haven't improved much I may just keep the S360 until I'm ready to move to UHD Blu-ray.


If your S360 is functioning correctly, and you are feeding the video signal to your TV via HDMI, I doubt you will see any appreciable difference from a newer player. A true/complete 4k HDR setup playing true 4k mastered media would surely be a step up.


----------



## mdavej

NewbieHereok said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if I upgrade to a OPPO player will I get "much" better picture quality on my 55` inch tv compared to now when using PS4?
> (There was a huge improvment when I went from PS3 to PS4)


If you saw a huge difference between PS3 and PS4 when there is none, then you will also see a huge difference when you try another model you believe to be better.


----------



## HesterDW

Rich86 said:


> If your S360 is functioning correctly, and you are feeding the video signal to your TV via HDMI, I doubt you will see any appreciable difference from a newer player. A true/complete 4k HDR setup playing true 4k mastered media would surely be a step up.


Great, my wallet will be pleased to hear. Thanks!


----------



## Trentero

*Best black levels*

Hello,

I am a long-time reader, first-time poster. Lately I have been looking for a new BDP. I have a Pioneer Elite 950HD with no plans to go 4K. For awhile, I've been using an old Samsung D5500. It's hardly state-of-the-art, but I was pleased with the black levels. Then just recently I tried the Cambridge CXU. In many ways it's wonderful. However, the black levels seem quite poor to me. Most dark scenes are just washed out. 

So now I'm not sure how to proceed. Can anyone recommend a good player? I've been curious about the Arcam 411, but that is difficult to find, and supposedly it's built on the same platform as the CXU. How about something lower budget, like the Sony UHP-HI?


----------



## wmcclain

Trentero said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a long-time reader, first-time poster. Lately I have been looking for a new BDP. I have a Pioneer Elite 950HD with no plans to go 4K. For awhile, I've been using an old Samsung D5500. It's hardly state-of-the-art, but I was pleased with the black levels. Then just recently I tried the Cambridge CXU. In many ways it's wonderful. However, the black levels seem quite poor to me. Most dark scenes are just washed out.
> 
> So now I'm not sure how to proceed. Can anyone recommend a good player? I've been curious about the Arcam 411, but that is difficult to find, and supposedly it's built on the same platform as the CXU. How about something lower budget, like the Sony UHP-HI?


Welcome to AVSForum.

These are digital levels. Absent gross design errors there shouldn't be differences in black levels between models. No one's level 16 can be blacker than anyone else's.

-Bill


----------



## Trentero

wmcclain said:


> Welcome to AVSForum.
> 
> These are digital levels. Absent gross design errors there shouldn't be differences in black levels between models. No one's level 16 can be blacker than anyone else's.
> 
> -Bill


Hi Bill. Thanks for the welcome. Maybe I'm not explaining correctly, but what I mean is the level of detail that you can discern in dark areas, dark scenes. For example, the Samsung D5500 accentuates the dark scenes and you can clearly see gradient levels of detail. On the CXU, if you turn the brightness all the way up (on the CXU menu options) then the overall picture becomes brighter, but it does nothing for the dark scenes and level of detail. Those are still basically washed out. 

I suppose there is no straight answer to this dilemma. I suppose it's the Pioneer/BDO combo. The most striking player I ever owned was an Arcade DV-79, very smooth, very film-like. I'd like to hear some encouragement to seek out the 411, but it's a fool's errand. You need to see it with the display to know if it works for you.


----------



## Trentero

Trentero said:


> Hi Bill. Thanks for the welcome. Maybe I'm not explaining correctly, but what I mean is the level of detail that you can discern in dark areas, dark scenes. For example, the Samsung D5500 accentuates the dark scenes and you can clearly see gradient levels of detail. On the CXU, if you turn the brightness all the way up (on the CXU menu options) then the overall picture becomes brighter, but it does nothing for the dark scenes and level of detail. Those are still basically washed out.
> 
> I suppose there is no straight answer to this dilemma. I suppose it's the Pioneer/BDO combo. The most striking player I ever owned was an Arcade DV-79, very smooth, very film-like. I'd like to hear some encouragement to seek out the 411, but it's a fool's errand. You need to see it with the display to know if it works for you.


I mean Arcam DV-79, not Arcade.


----------



## BillP

Trentero said:


> Hi Bill. Thanks for the welcome. Maybe I'm not explaining correctly, but what I mean is the level of detail that you can discern in dark areas, dark scenes. For example, the Samsung D5500 accentuates the dark scenes and you can clearly see gradient levels of detail. On the CXU, if you turn the brightness all the way up (on the CXU menu options) then the overall picture becomes brighter, but it does nothing for the dark scenes and level of detail. Those are still basically washed out.
> 
> I suppose there is no straight answer to this dilemma. I suppose it's the Pioneer/BDO combo. The most striking player I ever owned was an Arcade DV-79, very smooth, very film-like. I'd like to hear some encouragement to seek out the 411, but it's a fool's errand. You need to see it with the display to know if it works for you.


I think most people change their settings in the display, not the player. If you want the best black/contrast levels, consider time for a new display, specifically an OLED.


----------



## Astropin

UHD player with Dolby Vision support and can stream Amazon? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## 49Merc

*Blu-Ray w/Internal Power*

The huge power module incorporating power plug on my Sony BDPS6500 takes up two plug spaces on my power center. This has become a problem. 

Are there any comparable Blu-Rays without plug end power bricks? If so what brands models?


----------



## Selden Ball

49Merc said:


> The huge power module incorporating power plug on my Sony BDPS6500 takes up two plug spaces on my power center. This has become a problem.
> 
> Are there any comparable Blu-Rays without plug end power bricks? If so what brands models?


A workaround is to get a very short extension cord for use between the "wall wart" and the power strip.

Sony's top-of-the-line Blu-ray player (UHP-H1) includes an internal power supply, but it's relatively expensive (MSRP ~$200) as does their UHD disc player (UBP-800) which lists for ~$300.


----------



## 49Merc

Selden Ball said:


> A workaround is to get a very short extension cord for use between the "wall wart" and the power strip.
> 
> Sony's top-of-the-line Blu-ray player (UHP-H1) includes an internal power supply, but it's relatively expensive (MSRP ~$200) as does their UHD disc player (UBP-800) which lists for ~$300.


Crutchfield chat CSR recommended the $299 Sony. Best Buy's chat CSR recommended the Samsung BD-J6300. It is on sale for $109. I thought of a short extension cable so I'll have to decide. My Panamax MR5100 Power Manager has enough plug-ins but with the Sony BR taking up two outlets I am short one.


----------



## FIQBAL

*Upgrading from PS3 to standalone BD player worth it?*

I am looking for suggestions and advice to see if switching to a stand alone BD player is worth it. My PS3 is working fine and used primarily for watching movies (Netflix + DVD) as well as listening to music from Pandora. 

-Is there any benefits in-terms of sound and picture quality from BD player costing around $150-250? Really do not want to spend more than this amount.
-I stream music from Pandora using Roku and have to keep the projector on. Is there anyway I can stream music from my phone to the BD player directly? If yes, which model?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Selden Ball

FIQBAL said:


> I am looking for suggestions and advice to see if switching to a stand alone BD player is worth it. My PS3 is working fine and used primarily for watching movies (Netflix + DVD) as well as listening to music from Pandora.
> 
> -Is there any benefits in-terms of sound and picture quality from BD player costing around $150-250?


Not really. 

Higher prices primarily get you more features, One is the ability to play less-popular disc formats like SACD and DVD-A. Another is analog audio outputs.



> Really do not want to spend more than this amount.
> -I stream music from Pandora using Roku and have to keep the projector on. Is there anyway I can stream music from my phone to the BD player directly? If yes, which model?
> 
> Thanks in advance.





> You might consider getting a cheap TV for that use.
> 
> Sorry, I can't help for certain with the latter for modern players, although it should "just work" whether or not the TV or projector is on. The rather old Pioneer DVD changer that I use desn't require the TV to be on at all, but it doesn't stream.


----------



## Sketcha

*Basic Standalone for BDs and Streaming Wanted*

Good morning,

So the ol' Gen 1 PS3 is still kickin', but I'm kinda' gettin' sick a' the wind tunnel fan.

I read through a pile of this thread and noted a general recommendation for the Sonys and Panasonics. But when I read through Amazon reviews, I find quite a few with streaming freezing issues and such, while the PS3 has been nearly perfect in that regard. I'd rather not go backwards, but I do want a quieter machine and I like the idea of staying under $100 for a BDP-S3500 or 3700. Don't need 3D or 4K at the moment. Our old plasma is also still kickin' strong too.

That said... we're not huge gamers, but if our best option is a new PS3 or PS4, I'll consider that. I want a machine that works.

Is there anything to these reports of freezing and such?


----------



## Cichlid109

*Just curious??*

My system is for the most part done and I am thinking of possibly getting another Blu Ray player. I have a 46" Phillips Plasma TV so 4K is pretty much pointless several months ago I bought a Sony BDP-S6700 and it does fine. My thoughts are what differences you get with a better player?? From doing some reading prices can vary from 200 to insane ( I am not in the insane category cheaper is better ) some have great audio as the reviews suggest on this model: Sony UHP-H1 but they also say video is about average. Lots of people suggest Oppo not going to say anything bad but if you spend 500 for a used Oppo what makes it worth the price?? Like I said I have a plasma TV 4K is not going to happen anytime soon 3D seems pointless to me. If the audio is much better where the avg. person can tell the difference great or the video just really stands out. So can anyone enlighten me please??


----------



## hernanu

Cichlid109 said:


> My system is for the most part done and I am thinking of possibly getting another Blu Ray player. I have a 46" Phillips Plasma TV so 4K is pretty much pointless several months ago I bought a Sony BDP-S6700 and it does fine. My thoughts are what differences you get with a better player?? From doing some reading prices can vary from 200 to insane ( I am not in the insane category cheaper is better ) some have great audio as the reviews suggest on this model: Sony UHP-H1 but they also say video is about average.* Lots of people suggest Oppo not going to say anything bad but if you spend 500 for a used Oppo what makes it worth the price?? *Like I said I have a plasma TV 4K is not going to happen anytime soon 3D seems pointless to me. If the audio is much better where the avg. person can tell the difference great or the video just really stands out. So can anyone enlighten me please??


I have two Oppos and will upgrade to the 203 when I get a 4k panel. Until then the 103D I have in my living room and the 83 I have in the bedroom do just fine. 

I'm assuming you're asking what makes an Oppo worth 500 used. Well, the Oppo is (to me) the best player you can get. The reason for that is how I use it. 

I get the best possible bluray quality. That's through the Oppo's internals and using the Darbee effect. I gave my daughter a Sony S590 a while ago and that has close to the same picture quality. Sound is bitstreamed on both, so as far as a bluray disk goes, it's a wash or slightly more of a nod to the Oppo. 

I have a good number of DVDs which don't now and may never see the light of day as a bluray or as a UHD disk. I want to watch these in the best PQ possible, which the Oppo gives me. 

I stream a lot of shows / movies. I'm considering cutting the cord; the internal apps in the 103D (the 83 has none) take the incoming signal and are processed by the Oppo's signal processor. To me that's a big plus, since I'm a regular Netflix, Vudu and Pandora user. 

I have a good number of movies, home video, pictures and a bewildering mix of different format music on a network drive. The Oppo lets me play all of those without a beat. It's well known to cover a lot of different formats and do it well. 

I like lossless music - bluray concerts, Super Audio CDs (SACD), DVD-Audio, regular CDs. These are handled very well by the Oppos. I'm also a big user of lossless music on the NAS, those are handled well (DSD, FLAC, etc... ). 

I have my cable box output go into the Oppo 103D input, so the signal can be cleaned up as much as possible by the Oppo and the Darbee part. Gives me a much better signal. 

All of this is fed to an older Vizio which is very good at displaying 1080p, not so much anything else (720p, etc... ). The Oppo handles all of the display heavy lifting and has kept me pretty happy with it. 

Add Oppo's committment to service.... etc. I could go on. Which is why they're still valuable. I bought my 83 in 2009 for 500. I can sell it right now for between 250 and 400. It's not going anywhere, but it's held its value for that long. 

Hope that helped...


----------



## Cichlid109

Thank you for the information I have a friend of mine who is into setting up systems does his own recordings etc and has told me he tested the Oppo and his problem with it had to do with audio. If you have a system that will reproduce deep bass ( in my case 10hz and I will also mention not every single movie has the ability but there are quite a few ) he told me the Oppo was not able to reproduce the lower frequencies. I am not going to say he is right or wrong my only intention is to get the best quality sound from blu rays or DVDs within my budget. I also watch Netflix Pandora etc etc have lots of movies and music downloaded. Not all recordings sound the same some are poor some are pretty decent Flac seems to be pretty consistent from what I have experienced. Maybe this makes sense or not just expressing my concerns I am interested in Oppo just trying to weigh the pros and cons.


----------



## sixtytooneratio

*Ps3*

Still using my 9 year old playstation 3 exclusively as a bd player.Not one problem yet,still loads quick with excellent picture quality.I doubt anything on the market can be any better.


----------



## Sketcha

sixtytooneratio said:


> Still using my 9 year old playstation 3 exclusively as a bd player.Not one problem yet,still loads quick with excellent picture quality.I doubt anything on the market can be any better.


Is that the big Gen 1 with the wind tunnel fan? If so, is that not a bother?


----------



## sixtytooneratio

Sketcha said:


> Is that the big Gen 1 with the wind tunnel fan? If so, is that not a bother?[/QUOTE
> Unit is very quiet,if there is a fan you can't hear it.The only downside would be that it doesn't play sacd's.


----------



## Sketcha

*Sony BDP-S3700 vs Panasonic DMP-BDT270?*

My local Bi-Mart (a Pacific NW thing) has the 3700 with HDMI cable on sale for $75 and the Panny at $70. The Panny sale runs out this evening.

I know these have different features. I don't expect to need 4K for awhile. My main priorities are smooth BD playing, smooth wi-fi streaming, quiet operation and some degree of longevity. Amazon reviews on both raise concerns about lockup during streaming. Fortunately Bi-Mart is fair about returns and lockup during streaming sure qualifies for a return in my book. So I will be able to test for myself.

I've also read here at the forums that Pannys aren't the players they used to be, but Sony and Panasonic still seem to be the standard recommendation for budget players.

So...

which would you get and why?
.


----------



## dschlic1

I purchased a Sony BDP-S1700 from Best Buy when they had a sale. I have not regrets purchasing that unit. I have had zero problems with the Sony.


----------



## Sketcha

dschlic1 said:


> I purchased a Sony BDP-S1700 from Best Buy when they had a sale. I have not regrets purchasing that unit. I have had zero problems with the Sony.


.
Cool. Do you do much in the way of wi-fi streaming?

*** EDIT ***

Never mind. I just looked at Sony's website. Looks like the 1700 doesn't do wi-fi. I wasn't clear. I just updated my post to specify smooth wi-fi streaming as an important criterion.
.


----------



## dschlic1

The S1700 does not have WiFi, however it has hardwired Ethernet. We do quite a bit of streaming. Netflix mostly.


----------



## Sketcha

.
OK... I think I've narrowed it down to the Sony BDP-S3700 or S6700 or a refurb PS3 slim.



 Our BD player and streamer is a Gen 1, "Fat" PS3. We are not huge gamers. That may change as our youngest approaches her teens, but we’ll cross that bridge.



We currently need only 1080p, at most. For more on this, you can read my argument against 4K for our living room after my question to you here, if you're interested.



We also have no interest in 3D at this time. Therefore we have no concerns that the PS3 can't do 3D and advanced audio codecs simultaneously.



We do a fair amount of wi-fi streaming and the signal to the entertainment center is plenty strong enough for the PS3. The router is about 25’ away and just around a corner. Virtually never have issues. Only brief moments of picture degradation while buffering on rare occasion.



 Need a front loader.



I don’t ever want to hear the player’s fan running during a movie. For this, I would gladly take a lesser UI and responsiveness. This may sew it up against game consoles right here.
 
From what I gather, it sounds as though we may be somewhat spoiled by the UI, responsiveness, place saving features, etc... and sheer reliability of our PS3. But, even after taking mitigating steps to correct it... and despite some degree of success... daddy can no longer take the fan noise... and I don't feel like spending money on a 19 blade fan for a 9 year old machine and my time is too valuable to spend the time on the install... especially with no full assurance that the results will be satisfactory enough for me.

So...

1. $75 Option - I already bought a 3700 locally, but I haven't opened it yet. I'm sure it will be acceptable for BD A/V. Will it likely be responsive enough for BD and smooth enough for streaming?

2. $118 Option - With the dual core processor, will the 6700 be noticeably better at streaming and noticeably more responsive over the 3700?

3. $150 Option - Despite my preference for new products… since the Slim PS3s were known to be much less noisy, do I need to buy a refurb PS3 slim and get the $20 2-year warranty… because we are so spoiled?

4. $250 - $275 Option - PS4 and X-BOX ONE S are not out of the question, but not really on the radar either. At least the ONE S can do 4K for when we ARE ready to make that move. I can't stinkin' believe Sony dropped the ball on this one.




Argument against 4K for our living room anytime soon:

I don't envision us going 4K anytime soon, so I would hate to buy a nice 4K player... only to have it die of old age by the time we upgrade to a 4K screen. Our old, 50", 720p plasma is still kicking strong and... despite imperfect contrast... it really does have a nice picture .And even if we bought a 4K display fairly soon, a hundred bucks or so spent today wouldn't be a total loss for a 1080p player that we could relocate in another room.

See... our living room has a substantial, built-in entertainment center that dictates only 1 place for a TV of a size no more than 50". Daddy's (my) chair allows for a viewing distance of about 12', while the nearest possible seating location (cheap far right seat) is about 9'.

According to the good ol', trusty, 20/20 vision chart below, 720p is adequate for anyone but the occasional kid who sits on the floor up front. AND... the WAF generally calls for a broken item before a new one can be purchased... and it's tough to make a reasonable argument against that which would hold up in court.


----------



## Selden Ball

Sketcha said:


> .
> OK... I think I've narrowed it down to the Sony BDP-S3700 or S6700 or a refurb PS3 slim.


While the 6700 is faster than the 3700, both should have what I consider acceptable response times. My experience is with the 1100 and the 6500, but I doubt the timings are much different.

Personally I'd recommend using a hardwired ethernet connection instead of wireless. The BD players' antennas are inside their boxes which degrades the signal somewhat, and wireless signals often experience unpredictable dropouts due to external radio interference. This can cause dropouts in the audio and video and can cause serious problems for firmware updates. A firmware update for their streaming services is required immediately after you turn on a Sony player and try to access the network.

And finally, a substantial part of the improvement provided by UHD video is in the expanded color gamut and range of brightness. Those improvements are quite visible even when the distance to the screen is enough to prevent experiencing the higher resolution.


----------



## Sketcha

Selden Ball said:


> While the 6700 is faster than the 3700, both should have what I consider acceptable response times. My experience is with the 1100 and the 6500, but I doubt the timings are much different.


.
Makes sense. Hiccups in streaming are likely caused more by wi-fi than processor. And both probably have the same RAM.

So many reports of hiccups with these vs. Roku and such, but but since I don't need 3D and other features of the 6700, I can just stay with the $75 3700 and test 'er out. If it's a problem, then that's a reasonable reason for a return.



Selden Ball said:


> Personally I'd recommend using a hardwired ethernet connection instead of wireless. The BD players' antennas are inside their boxes which degrades the signal somewhat, and wireless signals often experience unpredictable dropouts due to external radio interference. This can cause dropouts in the audio and video and can cause serious problems for firmware updates. A firmware update for their streaming services is required immediately after you turn on a Sony player and try to access the network.


.
Yeah, the modem and router are in another room. Ethernet is a bit of a tall order. And since the PS3 on wi-fi is virtually problem free...

Also, Sony boasts their antennae are located on the front of the units, so I guess we'll see if that design move pays off.



Selden Ball said:


> And finally, a substantial part of the improvement provided by UHD video is in the expanded color gamut and range of brightness. Those improvements are quite visible even when the distance to the screen is enough to prevent experiencing the higher resolution.


.
Hmmm. Wally has killer sale prices right now. I wonder how much I could get for an old plasma on craigslist.

Thanks!
.


----------



## ace5000

*Convince me that I don't need an Oppo!*

Hello - 
I currently have a Sony 6500 which I only use for DVDs and Blu-ray discs through an HDMI only. 

The 6500 is not bad, but I'm looking for the *best DVD up-converting and Blu-ray picture quality* without spending a bundle on a used Oppo 103 or 203.

I will consider a used / older model of any another brand.
Must support Atmos and DTS X.

Any suggestions?

No 3D or UHD needed
Denon 4200 AVR
7.1.2 Atmos
70' Sharp TV


----------



## mattg3

*Recommendation for best upscaling player other than Oppo*

Already own the Oppo 83 so Im looking for a cheaper Blu Ray player for my second 4K OLED screen to upscale mostly sd dvds and some blu rays.


----------



## dave2002ti

*Sony*

Sony UBP-X800. Upscales to 4K. Does a great job. May do a better job than the Oppo 203 and 205. Current price $299.

Dave


----------



## ace5000

Sketcha said:


> .
> OK... I think I've narrowed it down to the Sony BDP-S3700 or S6700 or a refurb PS3 slim.
> 
> 
> 
> Our BD player and streamer is a Gen 1, "Fat" PS3. We are not huge gamers. That may change as our youngest approaches her teens, but we’ll cross that bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> We currently need only 1080p, at most. For more on this, you can read my argument against 4K for our living room after my question to you here, if you're interested.
> 
> 
> 
> We also have no interest in 3D at this time. Therefore we have no concerns that the PS3 can't do 3D and advanced audio codecs simultaneously.
> 
> 
> 
> We do a fair amount of wi-fi streaming and the signal to the entertainment center is plenty strong enough for the PS3. The router is about 25’ away and just around a corner. Virtually never have issues. Only brief moments of picture degradation while buffering on rare occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> Need a front loader.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t ever want to hear the player’s fan running during a movie. For this, I would gladly take a lesser UI and responsiveness. This may sew it up against game consoles right here.
> 
> From what I gather, it sounds as though we may be somewhat spoiled by the UI, responsiveness, place saving features, etc... and sheer reliability of our PS3. But, even after taking mitigating steps to correct it... and despite some degree of success... daddy can no longer take the fan noise... and I don't feel like spending money on a 19 blade fan for a 9 year old machine and my time is too valuable to spend the time on the install... especially with no full assurance that the results will be satisfactory enough for me.
> 
> So...
> 
> 1. $75 Option - I already bought a 3700 locally, but I haven't opened it yet. I'm sure it will be acceptable for BD A/V. Will it likely be responsive enough for BD and smooth enough for streaming?
> 
> 2. $118 Option - With the dual core processor, will the 6700 be noticeably better at streaming and noticeably more responsive over the 3700?
> 
> 3. $150 Option - Despite my preference for new products… since the Slim PS3s were known to be much less noisy, do I need to buy a refurb PS3 slim and get the $20 2-year warranty… because we are so spoiled?
> 
> 4. $250 - $275 Option - PS4 and X-BOX ONE S are not out of the question, but not really on the radar either. At least the ONE S can do 4K for when we ARE ready to make that move. I can't stinkin' believe Sony dropped the ball on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argument against 4K for our living room anytime soon:
> 
> I don't envision us going 4K anytime soon, so I would hate to buy a nice 4K player... only to have it die of old age by the time we upgrade to a 4K screen. Our old, 50", 720p plasma is still kicking strong and... despite imperfect contrast... it really does have a nice picture .And even if we bought a 4K display fairly soon, a hundred bucks or so spent today wouldn't be a total loss for a 1080p player that we could relocate in another room.
> 
> See... our living room has a substantial, built-in entertainment center that dictates only 1 place for a TV of a size no more than 50". Daddy's (my) chair allows for a viewing distance of about 12', while the nearest possible seating location (cheap far right seat) is about 9'.
> 
> According to the good ol', trusty, 20/20 vision chart below, 720p is adequate for anyone but the occasional kid who sits on the floor up front. AND... the WAF generally calls for a broken item before a new one can be purchased... and it's tough to make a reasonable argument against that which would hold up in court.


I will tell you that I am no longer using a PS3 Slim for a Blu-ray player because it was way too loud in my living room. I am now using a Sony 6500. Great picture, quiet, loads fast - but I want better! haha.


----------



## teachsac

It is highly unlikely that you will see any difference trading the 6500 for something else. I've owned Oppo, Panasonic, Sony, Denon, and Samsung. I can see no visible differences, especially with Blu-ray.


----------



## ace5000

teachsac said:


> It is highly unlikely that you will see any difference trading the 6500 for something else. I've owned Oppo, Panasonic, Sony, Denon, and Samsung. I can see no visible differences, especially with Blu-ray.


That's interesting. How about a Blu-ray player that is great at up-scaling std. DVDs to 1080p? The 6500 is not all that great at that. PS I do have a 70' screen.

Thanks!


----------



## teachsac

There's only so much you can do with a DVD. Players have pretty much reached the max they can do. I still don't find much difference scaling DVD's although it has been a long while since I've put a DVD in my players.


----------



## Sketcha

*Sony BDP-S3700 - A Very Brief Review*

OK, so I kept the S3700. Hooked it up, fired it up, updated it up, loaded it up and popcorned it up!

So far we've watched one BD, 2 DVDs, maybe a half dozen Netflix movies and quite a few "shorties," i.e. 22 min shows on Netflix. And so far I am well pleased. Not a single hitch to date and whisper quiet.

And so far, the PS3 edges it out in only one way. Scrolling through the icons in Netflix is a hair slower, but noticeable. And the initial Netflix banner holds longer, i.e. Netflix, itself, loads a little slower. However, though I haven't timed the PS3, I think the time between power up to Netflix loaded is likely quicker with the 3700 due to the near-instant startup due to Quick Start mode. Using the "NETFLIX" button, Off to Netflix loaded is about 26 seconds. Where the PS3 has to start up, then we can scroll to Netflix, then click and wait a bit.

The minor quibbles above are FAR outweighed by the noise difference, let alone the other known benefits of a dedicated player over the PS3.

Also... just got another firmware update this morning. Was released yesterday, 5/17/17. Not bad for a player from early 2016.

After learning about motion blur, I'm going to hold off on getting rid of the plasma 'til I find the right replacement, likely with a high refresh rate and other tech to address that. And there's little point in a 4K upscaling player when the display will likely do very nearly as well as an S6700 at that job. Better, I think, to skip right to a true 4K player when that time comes.

Thanks be to all the contributors, past and present for the guidance and help!


----------



## mattg3

Sketcha said:


> OK, so I kept the S3700. Hooked it up, fired it up, updated it up, loaded it up and popcorned it up!
> 
> So far we've watched one BD, 2 DVDs, maybe a half dozen Netflix movies and quite a few "shorties," i.e. 22 min shows on Netflix. And so far I am well pleased. Not a single hitch to date and whisper quiet.
> 
> And so far, the PS3 edges it out in only one way. Scrolling through the icons in Netflix is a hair slower, but noticeable. And the initial Netflix banner holds longer, i.e. Netflix, itself, loads a little slower. However, though I haven't timed the PS3, I think the time between power up to Netflix loaded is likely quicker with the 3700 due to the near-instant startup due to Quick Start mode. Using the "NETFLIX" button, Off to Netflix loaded is about 26 seconds. Where the PS3 has to start up, then we can scroll to Netflix, then click and wait a bit.
> 
> The minor quibbles above are FAR outweighed by the noise difference, let alone the other known benefits of a dedicated player over the PS3.
> 
> Also... just got another firmware update this morning. Was released yesterday, 5/17/17. Not bad for a player from early 2016.
> 
> After learning about motion blur, I'm going to hold off on getting rid of the plasma 'til I find the right replacement, likely with a high refresh rate and other tech to address that. And there's little point in a 4K upscaling player when the display will likely do very nearly as well as an S6700 at that job. Better, I think, to skip right to a true 4K player when that time comes.
> 
> Thanks be to all the contributors, past and present for the guidance and help!


Is the 3700 connected to a 4K set? Wondered how this player did upconverting dvd to 4K ?


----------



## Sketcha

mattg3 said:


> Is the 3700 connected to a 4K set? Wondered how this player did upconverting dvd to 4K ?


No.

The 3700 doesn't upconvert to 4K, but a 4K TV will on its own. There's just some debate as to which will do a better job, TV or player. For uncoverting you need the 6700, at least. It's like $115 at Walmart, but if you've got extra cash, you might want a true 4K player.


----------



## Asgard1an

*Blu ray with plex app*

Looking to buy a new blu ray player that can have the plex app, ethernet port, can play 4K blu ray. Which ones are the good ones out there?


----------



## robairreg

Asgard1an said:


> Looking to buy a new blu ray player that can have the plex app, ethernet port, can play 4K blu ray. Which ones are the good ones out there?


Xbox One S?


----------



## bommai

Asgard1an said:


> Looking to buy a new blu ray player that can have the plex app, ethernet port, can play 4K blu ray. Which ones are the good ones out there?



Samsung k8500 can do everything you listed. I had one and it was good. But I returned it and got the Sony x800. It too is great but it does not have a native plex app. It uses dlna. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2 Stangs

Anyone know which 4K player works best with the JVC projectors? Sony v.s Oppo. I already have a Samsung.

Edit: Sorry wrong thread!


----------



## Skyking75

*Blue Ray player option*

I currently use my PS3 as my DVD player. I watch a lot of 3D movies and it works perfectly with my Vizio 3D tv. I was looking to the future to see what I would buy if the PS3 stop working. I figure that buying a 4K model would be the one to go with. If my TV would also follow suit and stop working. My question is what does 3D ready mean? I have also seen 3D upscaling which I think is upscaling from 2D to 3D. I just want a player that plays both BlueRay and Blueray 3D. I figure a 4K player will play DVD's at 1080P. I would like to have a backup plan if my devices start acting up. I hope I am making sense of it all.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Selden Ball

Skyking75 said:


> I currently use my PS3 as my DVD player. I watch a lot of 3D movies and it works perfectly with my Vizio 3D tv. I was looking to the future to see what I would buy if the PS3 stop working. I figure that buying a 4K model would be the one to go with. If my TV would also follow suit and stop working. My question is what does 3D ready mean? I have also seen 3D upscaling which I think is upscaling from 2D to 3D. I just want a player that plays both BlueRay and Blueray 3D. I figure a 4K player will play DVD's at 1080P. I would like to have a backup plan if my devices start acting up. I hope I am making sense of it all.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andy


You are, but you probably should ask your question in the thread dedicated to UHD (4K) players. This list is primarily for questions about 1080p players.
See http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...fficial-help-me-choose-uhd-player-thread.html


----------



## Derrick Johnson 2

I thought about giving this a try. I hear you can run whatever you want 

Philips BDP7501 4K Ultra HD Blu-Ray Player with Wi-Fi I can't post links yet sadly.


----------



## sldvd

It's halfway thru 2017 now, and when I search for "2017 blu ray player" on Amazon for the major brands Sony, Samsung, LG, etc, only a few very expensive models (more than $250) come up. Are there any 2017 blu ray players available for under $100? Or should I get one of the 2016 models before they're gone?


----------



## Dougmeister

*Blu-ray player with HDMI *and* composite output?*

Is there an inexpensive Blu-ray player that has both HDMI *and* Composite outputs?

I'm having a hard time finding one...


----------



## wmcclain

Dougmeister said:


> Is there an inexpensive Blu-ray player that has both HDMI *and* Composite outputs?
> 
> I'm having a hard time finding one...


Analog video is no longer allowed by the licensing authorities. I don't think you'll be able to find a new player; even used ones are going to be quite old. 

-Bill


----------



## Dougmeister

wmcclain said:


> Analog video is no longer allowed by the licensing authorities. I don't think you'll be able to find a new player; even used ones are going to be quite old.
> 
> -Bill


Thanks, Bill.

Can you recommend an older Blu-ray player that I could look for on eBay, etc. that would have both outputs?


----------



## doubleroll

My Sony BDP-S570 has component, composite and HDMI outputs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougmeister

doubleroll said:


> My Sony BDP-S570 has component, composite and HDMI outputs.


Thanks @doubleroll


----------



## liffie420

sldvd said:


> It's halfway thru 2017 now, and when I search for "2017 blu ray player" on Amazon for the major brands Sony, Samsung, LG, etc, only a few very expensive models (more than $250) come up. Are there any 2017 blu ray players available for under $100? Or should I get one of the 2016 models before they're gone?


Honestly if you have a BestBuy in your town or close just go there. Here is a Sony model for $64.99

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/sony-bdps1700-streaming-blu-ray-player-black/4743200.p?skuId=4743200


----------



## Selden Ball

liffie420 said:


> Honestly if you have a BestBuy in your town or close just go there. Here is a Sony model for $64.99
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/sony-bdps1700-streaming-blu-ray-player-black/4743200.p?skuId=4743200


Sony released the x700 BD players in 2016. I wouldn't be a bit surprised if their new-for-2017 players are all UHD (4K).


----------



## Dougmeister

Can anyone help me find some LG Blu-ray players that have both HDMI *and* composite/RCA outputs? I know the LG BD670 does...

The composite outputs would only be used for DVDs.

Other brands would be useful as well. Thanks.


----------



## liffie420

Dougmeister said:


> Can anyone help me find some LG Blu-ray players that have both HDMI *and* composite/RCA outputs? I know the LG BD670 does...
> 
> The composite outputs would only be used for DVDs.
> 
> Other brands would be useful as well. Thanks.


Is there a reason why you want to use composite out for DVD's?


----------



## Dougmeister

liffie420 said:


> Is there a reason why you want to use composite out for DVD's?


We are using a device called a "TV Guardian" that mutes swear words by monitoring the closed captions.


----------



## liffie420

Dougmeister said:


> We are using a device called a "TV Guardian" that mutes swear words by monitoring the closed captions.


Oh ok, well I would go with the one you found. Finding a blu ray player with component out is near impossible at least new ones. Your best bet is to look for an older model. Many that DO have that output also downgrade the signal, at least from what I have read. You could get something like an HDMI to composite converter and an hdmi splitter run HDMI out of the BR player to the splitter, 1 line out of the splitter to the tv and the other to the HDMI to composite converter. Although I bought a converter for my buddies parents and it did not work, its hit and miss. Or maybe use and HDMI splitter and pair it with the TVGuardian 501 HD that accepts HDMI inputs. Or buy a standalone dvd player. I understand you wanting to protect your kids but I don't think there are many cheap options for you.


----------



## clifty99

*Standalone player or xbox?

*Good morning everyone. I'm looking for some advice on what to replace my current blu ray player with. I have a Sony BDPS360 which has been fine for years but is getting on a bit, refuses to play one of my discs for some reason and I think is also getting louder.

My set up at the moment is this:
TV - Panasonic 50"GT50 
AVR - Yamaha RX-S601
5.1 Speakers
Roku + Freesat box

I've got no plans for 4K any time soon. The Roku box is doing fine for streaming so my needs for the player are really quite simple. Play Blu Rays, DVD and CDs and to do it quietly.

I'll be plugging this into the receiver via HDMI, can someone clear up if there will be any noticeable difference between visual and audio quality between different players using this method please? I'd always assumed the TV, receiver and disc had more effect than the player but there's seems to be a lot of talk about different quality between players now.

Then the original question. I'm not a big gamer but have toyed with getting an xbox since a lot of my friends have them. Is there any reason why a standalone player would be better for my needs than an xbox which obviously gives me the option for gaming?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## liffie420

clifty99 said:


> *Standalone player or xbox?
> 
> *Good morning everyone. I'm looking for some advice on what to replace my current blu ray player with. I have a Sony BDPS360 which has been fine for years but is getting on a bit, refuses to play one of my discs for some reason and I think is also getting louder.
> 
> My set up at the moment is this:
> TV - Panasonic 50"GT50
> AVR - Yamaha RX-S601
> 5.1 Speakers
> Roku + Freesat box
> 
> I've got no plans for 4K any time soon. The Roku box is doing fine for streaming so my needs for the player are really quite simple. Play Blu Rays, DVD and CDs and to do it quietly.
> 
> I'll be plugging this into the receiver via HDMI, can someone clear up if there will be any noticeable difference between visual and audio quality between different players using this method please? I'd always assumed the TV, receiver and disc had more effect than the player but there's seems to be a lot of talk about different quality between players now.
> 
> Then the original question. I'm not a big gamer but have toyed with getting an xbox since a lot of my friends have them. Is there any reason why a standalone player would be better for my needs than an xbox which obviously gives me the option for gaming?
> 
> Thanks for any help!


The only difference really is price. You can get a stand alone Blu Ray player for less that you can a current gen Xbox, but with that additional cost you do also get a console. You would also need to add in a remote for the Xbox, unless you want to use a game controller to control the playback of movies. And if you opted for an Xbox One S you do also get the benefit of a player that can playback UHD Blu Ray


----------



## keyser

http://www.panasonic.com/uk/consumer/home-entertainment/blu-ray-and-dvd.html

What's the difference between the UHD models? Looking for a player to only play UHD discs(use old bluray player for BD) on a Sony ZD9.


----------



## abcekids

*4K player for someone who almost never watches discs?*

We recently got a new 4K tv and I'm looking to upgrade the rest of our AV equipment. What would be a good choice for someone who rarely watches discs, but isn't ready to completely give up the option? We currently just have an old DVD player so we don't even have Blu-ray yet. 99% of what we watch is streamed or antenna.

I'm thinking just a 4K upscaling player would be fine, but I don't want something completely crummy either. I don't need any smart features, although it appears they're somewhat standard. Budget is somewhat flexible, but obviously I don't want to spend a huge amount for something that may not get a ton of use.

TIA!


----------



## 80sGuy

abcekids said:


> We recently got a new 4K tv and I'm looking to upgrade the rest of our AV equipment. What would be a good choice for someone who rarely watches discs, but isn't ready to completely give up the option? We currently just have an old DVD player so we don't even have Blu-ray yet. 99% of what we watch is streamed or antenna.
> 
> I'm thinking just a 4K upscaling player would be fine, but I don't want something completely crummy either. I don't need any smart features, although it appears they're somewhat standard. Budget is somewhat flexible, but obviously I don't want to spend a huge amount for something that may not get a ton of use.
> 
> TIA!


Not sure if you want another DVD/BD player but since you 'stream' 99% of the time I'd suggest upgrading to the latest Roku 4 if you haven't already.


----------



## abcekids

80sGuy said:


> Not sure if you want another DVD/BD player but since you 'stream' 99% of the time I'd suggest upgrading to the latest Roku 4 if you haven't already.


Yes, I'm looking for a BD player for the few occasions when we need/want to watch a disc. Streaming is already handled with Roku.

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## 80sGuy

abcekids said:


> Yes, I'm looking for a BD player for the few occasions when we need/want to watch a disc. Streaming is already handled with Roku.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


Here's a start, same link from low to high in $.


----------



## abcekids

80sGuy said:


> Here's a start, same link from low to high in $.


Thank you. I'm actually reading now that it may not even be important for the player to upscale since the TV does it. Is that true? I just watched a bit of a regular DVD with our old player, and it looked pretty good. I would like to be able to finally watch those Star Wars Blu-rays in the drawer, but it looks like a basic BD player may do the trick for our use.


----------



## Selden Ball

abcekids said:


> Thank you. I'm actually reading now that it may not even be important for the player to upscale since the TV does it. Is that true?


Yes. Every flat-panel TV has to upscale input signals which do not match the resolution of the display panel. A few TVs have rather poor upscaling, though, in which case the disc player or receiver might do a better job.



> I just watched a bit of a regular DVD with our old player, and it looked pretty good. I would like to be able to finally watch those Star Wars Blu-rays in the drawer, but it looks like a basic BD player may do the trick for our use.


That's likely to be the case. However, some 4K TVs do a poorer job of upscaling DVDs than they do for Blu-rays.


----------



## bigrig

Looking for a 3D blu-ray player to feed 1080p projector and Dolby Atmos 5.1.2 receiver.

For Atmos, does it just need to support Dolby TrueHD and bitstream? Or should I get one that does 4k? Will the player output 4k discs at 1080p?

Thanks, 
Matt


----------



## Selden Ball

bigrig said:


> Looking for a 3D blu-ray player to feed 1080p projector and Dolby Atmos 5.1.2 receiver.
> 
> For Atmos, does it just need to support Dolby TrueHD and bitstream?


Bitstreaming is required,which (by definition) disables decoding of TrueHD iin the player.


> Or should I get one that does 4k?


Quite a few titles are being released with Atmos available only on the 4K UHD disc, but not on the 1080p HD disc.


> Will the player output 4k discs at 1080p?


Usually, yes, although some players don't do a very good job of down-converting WCG to the color format used by 1080p displays. You'll get more authoritative answers if you ask in the UHD thread at http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...fficial-help-me-choose-uhd-player-thread.html


----------



## DiNZi

*Blu-ray players that support 24p via DLNA*

Hi all,

I purchased a Sony BDP-S7200, thought I'd be pretty safe here, as it's pretty high end and packed full of features including 4K. But, after a couple of months now, having had time to set it up, I can't for the life of me get content via DLNA to play in 24p. Every single thing I play outputs as '1080/60p', so frustrating.

Any help, suggestions welcome.


----------



## wmcclain

DiNZi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I purchased a Sony BDP-S7200, thought I'd be pretty safe here, as it's pretty high end and packed full of features including 4K. But, after a couple of months now, having had time to set it up, I can't for the life of me get content via DLNA to play in 24p. Every single thing I play outputs as '1080/60p', so frustrating.
> 
> Any help, suggestions welcome.


Could the server be sending only 60hz? 

Else, what's your price range? The OPPOs do what you want but start at $550.

There are media appliances that do what you want. See: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/39-networking-media-servers-content-streaming/.

-Bill


----------



## DiNZi

wmcclain said:


> Could the server be sending only 60hz?
> 
> Else, what's your price range? The OPPOs do what you want but start at $550.
> 
> There are media appliances that do what you want. See: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/39-networking-media-servers-content-streaming/.
> 
> -Bill


My budget is around $200. Apart from the OPPO's, nothing else out there that comes to mind with a disc drive?


----------



## DiNZi

wmcclain said:


> Could the server be sending only 60hz?
> 
> Else, what's your price range? The OPPOs do what you want but start at $550.
> 
> There are media appliances that do what you want. See: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/39-networking-media-servers-content-streaming/.
> 
> -Bill


I thought it was something up with that too, but my setup is an LG BH9540TW Home Cinema, Sony W829 TV and BDP-S7200 Blu-Ray Player. I've tried to play the files off the BH9540TW and it works perfectly outputting 24p without any problems but tbh the player lacks features i.e. **** subtitle formatting, no chapter support ect..

That's why I bought a dedicated BD player and just use the BH9540TW as an amplifier for the speakers. Happy with that.

I've got ARC on the home cinema player, I was trying to use the W829 to play MKV's via DLNA and see if it plays at 24p, but I couldn't get it to mention it anywhere on the screen?

Any way to test/see if it's actually playing at 24p or something else.


----------



## wmcclain

DiNZi said:


> I thought it was something up with that too, but my setup is an LG BH9540TW Home Cinema, Sony W829 TV and BDP-S7200 Blu-Ray Player. I've tried to play the files off the BH9540TW and it works perfectly outputting 24p without any problems but tbh the player lacks features i.e. **** subtitle formatting, no chapter support ect..
> 
> That's why I bought a dedicated BD player and just use the BH9540TW as an amplifier for the speakers. Happy with that.
> 
> I've got ARC on the home cinema player, I was trying to use the W829 to play MKV's via DLNA and see if it plays at 24p, but I couldn't get it to mention it anywhere on the screen?
> 
> Any way to test/see if it's actually playing at 24p or something else.


I would ask in the player thread.

-Bill


----------



## sickkent

I was wondering, is there much to be gained for me getting an older, non-UHD Oppo (or similar) for my F8500? Like this guy: OPPO BDP-103D Universal 3D Blu-ray Player (Darbee Edition) or something similar.

Will it improve the picture quality? Is it worth the money (I realize this is subjective)? If so, which one (or ones) do you all recommend?

A bit more about my personal tastes/style: I am not an upgradeaholic like many are around here, but I also like to buy quality. I don't mind/I enjoy upgrading when I really think I will get a real benefit from it (so for instance, 4K does nothing for me, but HDR kinda gives me that itch, particularly if it becomes more widespread/embedded). So I don't mind spending some money for one of these players, as long as it will be a real, noticeable benefit to me.

Thanks


----------



## BillP

sickkent said:


> I was wondering, is there much to be gained for me getting an older, non-UHD Oppo (or similar) for my F8500? Like this guy: OPPO BDP-103D Universal 3D Blu-ray Player (Darbee Edition) or something similar.
> 
> Will it improve the picture quality? Is it worth the money (I realize this is subjective)? If so, which one (or ones) do you all recommend?
> 
> A bit more about my personal tastes/style: I am not an upgradeaholic like many are around here, but I also like to buy quality. I don't mind/I enjoy upgrading when I really think I will get a real benefit from it (so for instance, 4K does nothing for me, but HDR kinda gives me that itch, particularly if it becomes more widespread/embedded). So I don't mind spending some money for one of these players, as long as it will be a real, noticeable benefit to me.
> 
> Thanks


You have a 1080p display, so 4k players and HDR (embedded in ultraHD discs and 4k streaming) are not relevant for you (until you upgrade your display). Yes, the Oppo 103D is a great player for you. Note it is a 1080p player; it does upscale to 4k, but that feature won't work on a 1080p display. You don't state what player you currently have, so it's not possible to know whether the Oppo would be an upgrade. But the Oppo does a great job upscaling regular DVDs, and many like the Darbee feature for watching movies (whether DVD or BluRay).


----------



## sickkent

BillP said:


> You have a 1080p display, so 4k players and HDR (embedded in ultraHD discs and 4k streaming) are not relevant for you (until you upgrade your display). Yes, the Oppo 103D is a great player for you. Note it is a 1080p player; it does upscale to 4k, but that feature won't work on a 1080p display. You don't state what player you currently have, so it's not possible to know whether the Oppo would be an upgrade. But the Oppo does a great job upscaling regular DVDs, and many like the Darbee feature for watching movies (whether DVD or BluRay).


Thanks for your response. I only have a Sony BDP-S360 as my blu-ray player and an Xbox One. Basically I just wanted to know if there was something to be gained by going from a standard BR player to something like this? My only care is with regard specifically to picture quality. I gave away all of my DVDs, so pretty much all of my watching is via blu ray/streaming, aside from sports. 

Are there any others you would recommend (assuming after reading the above that you still recommend it) or just the Oppo 103D Darbee Ed?


----------



## Selden Ball

sickkent said:


> Thanks for your response. I only have a Sony BDP-S360 as my blu-ray player and an Xbox One. Basically I just wanted to know if there was something to be gained by going from a standard BR player to something like this? My only care is with regard specifically to picture quality. I gave away all of my DVDs, so pretty much all of my watching is via blu ray/streaming, aside from sports.
> 
> Are there any others you would recommend (assuming after reading the above that you still recommend it) or just the Oppo 103D Darbee Ed?


Disc players usually are not the best way to access streaming services, although a current Sony player will be better than the model that you have now. Also, in general, Sony provides better streaming than Oppo does. Dedicated streaming devices (e.g. Roku, Chromecast and others) often provide a better user interface and more functionality than either.

Some (but not all) people very much like the effect that Darbee processing has on the video signal. It's only available in separate Darbee processors or in a D model Oppo player. Otherwise there won't be any differences in the picture quality other than adjustments that you make in the player.

Don't forget that 4K players can be used with 1080p displays. Many people who don't want to do a full 4K upgrade to all their equipment and cables use that player/display combination because they want to hear the Atmos soundtracks which for some titles are available only on 4K UHD discs and not on the BD pressing of that title.


----------



## BillP

sickkent said:


> Thanks for your response. I only have a Sony BDP-S360 as my blu-ray player and an Xbox One. Basically I just wanted to know if there was something to be gained by going from a standard BR player to something like this? My only care is with regard specifically to picture quality. I gave away all of my DVDs, so pretty much all of my watching is via blu ray/streaming, aside from sports.
> 
> Are there any others you would recommend (assuming after reading the above that you still recommend it) or just the Oppo 103D Darbee Ed?


As Selden stated, picture quality will be the same for all BluRay players playing BluRay discs, except for the Darbee processing effects of a stand-alone Darbee unit or the Oppo 103D (and some like the Darbee effects and some don't). Thus, it does not make much sense to upgrade your current Sony player to any other 1080 player unless you specifically want the Darbee feature. Remember you cannot take advantage of the 4k upscaling of the Oppo with a 1080p display, and you cannot take advantage of HDR technology without a 4k display and a 4k player that plays 4k material (the Oppo only upscales to 4k resolution; it cannot play actual 4k material).


----------



## sickkent

Selden Ball said:


> Disc players usually are not the best way to access streaming services, although a current Sony player will be better than the model that you have now. Also, in general, Sony provides better streaming than Oppo does. Dedicated streaming devices (e.g. Roku, Chromecast and others) often provide a better user interface and more functionality than either.
> 
> 
> 
> Some (but not all) people very much like the effect that Darbee processing has on the video signal. It's only available in separate Darbee processors or in a D model Oppo player. Otherwise there won't be any differences in the picture quality other than adjustments that you make in the player.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget that 4K players can be used with 1080p displays. Many people who don't want to do a full 4K upgrade to all their equipment and cables use that player/display combination because they want to hear the Atmos soundtracks which for some titles are available only on 4K UHD discs and not on the BD pressing of that title.



Thanks for the response! 

I actually don't use the player as a streaming device (I use the Xbox/PC for streaming or one of the TVs I use the TV's built-in app for Netflix/Hulu). My player has actually never been connected to the internet, so it still has whatever firmware it came with, lol. I never checked to see if the FW versions after that resulted in physical performance increase or just app/UI improvements. I assumed the latter and since I only use it for blu rays, I never felt the need to update, but maybe I should if there are performance tweaks for disc playing. I am going to get a dedicated streaming device for at least one of the TVs here soon. 

Ok, thanks for the clarification on the only model D Oppo players adding something to the picture. 

I was thinking of getting a 4K/HDR player for whenever I decide to upgrade, but I'm so happy with the look of the plasmas right now at 1080, that I'm not sure when that will be. HDR is the main thing that appeals to me, so maybe once that becomes more adopted and commonplace, I'll pick up an OLED. But since that might not be for a couple of years, it seems that it might be a waste to get a player now?


----------



## Selden Ball

sickkent said:


> Thanks for the response!
> 
> I actually don't use the player as a streaming device (I use the Xbox/PC for streaming or one of the TVs I use the TV's built-in app for Netflix/Hulu). My player has actually never been connected to the internet, so it still has whatever firmware it came with, lol. I never checked to see if the FW versions after that resulted in physical performance increase or just app/UI improvements. I assumed the latter and since I only use it for blu rays, I never felt the need to update, but maybe I should if there are performance tweaks for disc playing. I am going to get a dedicated streaming device for at least one of the TVs here soon.


So far as I know, firmware updates don't provide any speed improvements. The first time a Sony player is connected to the internet, it does need to update its firmware to provide access to its "builtin" streaming apps. (They actually make use of a remote Sony server.) There have been occasional updates which compensate for some of the so-called "security" updates used by some of the studios, Fox, in particular. 

Also, I dunno if your 360 is old enough to have intermittent audio dropouts when bitstreaming some Atmos soundtracks. The audio dropouts can only be fixed by getting newer hardware. They're caused by excessive use of "seamless branching" (which isn't always quite so seamless).

A new BDP probably would provide somewhat faster start times, especially if you're willing to spend the money on one of the models at the top of Sony's BD range like an S6700 (which cost about $80-$100). 



> Ok, thanks for the clarification on the only model D Oppo players adding something to the picture.
> 
> I was thinking of getting a 4K/HDR player for whenever I decide to upgrade, but I'm so happy with the look of the plasmas right now at 1080, that I'm not sure when that will be. HDR is the main thing that appeals to me, so maybe once that becomes more adopted and commonplace, I'll pick up an OLED. But since that might not be for a couple of years, it seems that it might be a waste to get a player now?


As I mentioned previously, the other reason to get a 4K player is to have access to more titles with Atmos soundtracks.


----------



## sickkent

Selden Ball said:


> So far as I know, firmware updates don't provide any speed improvements. The first time a Sony player is connected to the internet, it does need to update its firmware to provide access to its "builtin" streaming apps. (They actually make use of a remote Sony server.) There have been occasional updates which compensate for some of the so-called "security" updates used by some of the studios, Fox, in particular.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I dunno if your 360 is old enough to have intermittent audio dropouts when bitstreaming some Atmos soundtracks. The audio dropouts can only be fixed by getting newer hardware. They're caused by excessive use of "seamless branching" (which isn't always quite so seamless).
> 
> 
> 
> A new BDP probably would provide somewhat faster start times, especially if you're willing to spend the money on one of the models at the top of Sony's BD range like an S6700 (which cost about $80-$100).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned previously, the other reason to get a 4K player is to have access to more titles with Atmos soundtracks.



Thanks guys, I appreciate the help! I already have a 6700 loaded in my Amazon cart, haha. I will keep the Oppo Darbee in mind incase I decide I want to check out the enhancements!


----------



## DiNZi

sickkent said:


> Thanks guys, I appreciate the help! I already have a 6700 loaded in my Amazon cart, haha. I will keep the Oppo Darbee in mind incase I decide I want to check out the enhancements!


I'm not sure if you play any MKV files using your Blu-Ray Players, but please check when you receive it if the BDP-S6700 plays content on USB/DLNA in 24p. Thanks

I own the slightly higher end BDP-S7200 and it doesn't.


----------



## Blacklightning

*Disable center channel over HDMI?*

I’m wondering if there are any players that can do this? On my SACD player I can set my center channel to “None” in the menu and the player will push the center channel to the Left and Right. This way I can use the analogy output/input to my AVR for 4.1 playback.

I’m wondering if this can be done over HDMI with other players?

The reason is because I have access to a full 100 person PRO theater in a camp up north be the center channel amp is blown. All the equipment is locked away and it’s going to be months until they will get a tech out to fix it. The only thing we have to work with is a HDMI cable. ALL THE AVR SETTINGS ARE LOCKED. So right now people run 5.1 or 7.1 and put subtitles on or run Stereo 2.0 (But we then lose surround and the dual 18” Klipsch Pro subs . 

Help!!!

Picture of what I'm working with


----------



## bommai

I believe the avr settings need to be changed for this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## teachsac

Blacklightning said:


> I’m wondering if there are any players that can do this? On my SACD player I can set my center channel to “None” in the menu and the player will push the center channel to the Left and Right. This way I can use the analogy output/input to my AVR for 4.1 playback.
> 
> I’m wondering if this can be done over HDMI with other players?
> 
> The reason is because I have access to a full 100 person PRO theater in a camp up north be the center channel amp is blown. All the equipment is locked away and it’s going to be months until they will get a tech out to fix it. The only thing we have to work with is a HDMI cable. ALL THE AVR SETTINGS ARE LOCKED. So right now people run 5.1 or 7.1 and put subtitles on or run Stereo 2.0 (But we then lose surround and the dual 18” Klipsch Pro subs .
> 
> Help!!!
> 
> Picture of what I'm working with


No. you output stereo as they experienced. I believe it is possible with analog, but you said the settings are locked. Not sure what amp you have, but when I do stereo, it does carry down to the subs.


----------



## Blacklightning

teachsac said:


> No. you output stereo as they experienced. I believe it is possible with analog, but you said the settings are locked. Not sure what amp you have, but when I do stereo, it does carry down to the subs.


Okay, Thanks I will not waste time and money buying a Player in order to get better sound. I just hate the fact that I have access to a great theater yet the sound is not perfect in 5.1/7.1. I will just need to play the 2.1/2.0 track off of the disc. 

Unless anyone else has any ideas?


----------



## Blacklightning

teachsac said:


> Not sure what amp you have, but when I do stereo, it does carry down to the subs.


Problem solved. Looks like the cleaner turned the nob of the amp when he was dusting as the bottom amp on the rack is a little visible. Using the Netflix sound/picture test show and my Phones SLP meter I was able to push my fingers in and adjust the level on the amp. 

They are using a Denon AVP-A1HDCI and Ashly KLR-2000 amps by the way.


----------



## teachsac

Blacklightning said:


> Problem solved. Looks like the cleaner turned the nob of the amp when he was dusting as the bottom amp on the rack is a little visible. Using the Netflix sound/picture test show and my Phones SLP meter I was able to push my fingers in and adjust the level on the amp.
> 
> They are using a Denon AVP-A1HDCI and Ashly KLR-2000 amps by the way.


Glad you got it working. You'll have some happy campers. I used to have the AVP-A1HDCI back in the day. Loved it.

S~


----------



## Merrick97

I want a 4K player that supports Dolby Vision to complement my new TCL 55P607 TV. Right now I have my Xbox One S as my player.

From what I gather the 4K blurays players at this moment still have a lot of kinks that need to worked out and I am debating whether it's probably a better idea to get a cheap refurbished model (Samsung 8500) until Dolby Vision becomes more widespread and we've had a few generations and then I can get a more advanced model. The buzz on the LG970 has me thoroughly unimpressed and that seems to be in "no buy" limbo at the moment. I would easily buy an Oppo, but I simply do not have that kind of budget right now. 

In all honesty, the feature I want the most is making sure that 1080p bluray scaling works well since it's obvious that my bluray collection will not get replaced with 4K discs. 

Help me out AVS!

Also, why do we have two threads for this?!


----------



## Steff3

Want a decent region free 3D BD player. Do not need 4K. What about the Sony BDP-S5500 Region Free 3D Blu-Ray DVD Player? Is there something better for under $200?


----------



## Dreamliner

Steff3 said:


> Want a decent region free 3D BD player. Do not need 4K. What about the Sony BDP-S5500 Region Free 3D Blu-Ray DVD Player? Is there something better for under $200?


I'm not certain if it's region free, but I have the Sony BDP-S6500. Blu-ray playback and performance is identical to the S5500, but the S6500 has a dual-core processor which is noticeably faster for streaming apps. The S6500 also does 4K upscale, but I have it off.


----------



## liffie420

Merrick97 said:


> I want a 4K player that supports Dolby Vision to complement my new TCL 55P607 TV. Right now I have my Xbox One S as my player.
> 
> From what I gather the 4K blurays players at this moment still have a lot of kinks that need to worked out and I am debating whether it's probably a better idea to get a cheap refurbished model (Samsung 8500) until Dolby Vision becomes more widespread and we've had a few generations and then I can get a more advanced model. The buzz on the LG970 has me thoroughly unimpressed and that seems to be in "no buy" limbo at the moment. I would easily buy an Oppo, but I simply do not have that kind of budget right now.
> 
> In all honesty, the feature I want the most is making sure that 1080p bluray scaling works well since it's obvious that my bluray collection will not get replaced with 4K discs.
> 
> Help me out AVS!
> 
> Also, why do we have two threads for this?!


Howdy @Merrick97 and gig'em from a local College Station boy here. I have the Samsung K8500 UHD player and it has worked flawlessly since the day I bought it. I bought it right when the UHD player came out, although took a month to get my hands on one as they sold out the day they got them. But it works perfectly on DVD, BR and UHD, really the only drawback is the remote SUCKS. It is tiny and doesn't have many functions, like it has one of those combined chapter skip/FF RW buttons, which I thought went away 10 years ago. But that was easily remedied with my Logitech Harmony remote. I know it does HDR10 but I am not sure it does Dolby Vision, frankly at this point there are not many Dolby Vision titles out on the market.


----------



## Steff3

Dreamliner said:


> I'm not certain if it's region free, but I have the Sony BDP-S6500. Blu-ray playback and performance is identical to the S5500, but the S6500 has a dual-core processor which is noticeably faster for streaming apps. The S6500 also does 4K upscale, but I have it off.


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Merrick97

liffie420 said:


> Howdy @Merrick97 and gig'em from a local College Station boy here. I have the Samsung K8500 UHD player and it has worked flawlessly since the day I bought it. I bought it right when the UHD player came out, although took a month to get my hands on one as they sold out the day they got them. But it works perfectly on DVD, BR and UHD, really the only drawback is the remote SUCKS. It is tiny and doesn't have many functions, like it has one of those combined chapter skip/FF RW buttons, which I thought went away 10 years ago. But that was easily remedied with my Logitech Harmony remote. I know it does HDR10 but I am not sure it does Dolby Vision, frankly at this point there are not many Dolby Vision titles out on the market.


Out of all the 4K players, Samsung is all but guaranteed to not support Dolby Vision.

However, I may indeed consider it if the price is too good to pass up.


----------



## jjmpeters

*Players that can play video files with 640K audio*

I have an older Sony blu ray player that fails to play video files off my server that are coded at 640k audio. It says something like audio format not supported. If the files are 384K or lower I have no problems.

I bought a refurb Sony BDPS6700 from BB, which was the 2016 model, and it had the same problem.

Is this only a Sony issue? Any recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## projam

*Silent (or as near as possible) blu-ray players*

Hi everyone,

After trying a couple of blu-ray players recently (Sony BDP7200 and Yamaha BDA1060), I've been pretty shocked by the quality of the disc drives. Sitting a couple of meters away, I am able to quite clearly hear discs spinning, especially at certain frequencies as a film progresses. I have used a ten year old budget Sony blu-ray player that is quieter, and I'm used to absolute silent CD spinning from an old Rotel RCD-965BX.

Bearing in mind that I am sensitive to noise, does anyone have any suggestions of other players, for both blu-ray and CD playback? I'm not particularly bothered about price or features (a non-HDMI digital audio out would be nice as I may use it with a DAC for CDs). I've read that the Denon DBT-3313 is very quiet and is built better than the vast majority of players. It's a shame it has no digital audio outs, although I could use an HDMI audio extractor device if neccesary (or the analog outs).

If it makes any difference, I have an Epson 9200 projector (i.e. not 4K) and a Yamaha RX-A1060 receiver for blu-ray/films, and an old Pioneer A-400 hi-fi amp (due to be upgraded) for CDs/music.

Thanks, Matt.


----------



## wmcclain

projam said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After trying a couple of blu-ray players recently (Sony BDP7200 and Yamaha BDA1060), I've been pretty shocked by the quality of the disc drives. Sitting a couple of meters away, I am able to quite clearly hear discs spinning, especially at certain frequencies as a film progresses. I have used a ten year old budget Sony blu-ray player that is quieter, and I'm used to absolute silent CD spinning from an old Rotel RCD-965BX.
> 
> Bearing in mind that I am sensitive to noise, does anyone have any suggestions of other players, for both blu-ray and CD playback? I'm not particularly bothered about price or features (a non-HDMI digital audio out would be nice as I may use it with a DAC for CDs). I've read that the Denon DBT-3313 is very quiet and is built better than the vast majority of players. It's a shame it has no digital audio outs, although I could use an HDMI audio extractor device if neccesary (or the analog outs).
> 
> If it makes any difference, I have an Epson 9200 projector (i.e. not 4K) and a Yamaha RX-A1060 receiver for blu-ray/films, and an old Pioneer A-400 hi-fi amp (due to be upgraded) for CDs/music.
> 
> Thanks, Matt.


Have a look at the OPPO players. They still have optical and coax audio out, as well has multlchannel analog. There have been no complaints about drive noise in recent memory. 30 day return if you want to try one out. 

-Bill


----------



## PaulGo

projam said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After trying a couple of blu-ray players recently (Sony BDP7200 and Yamaha BDA1060), I've been pretty shocked by the quality of the disc drives. Sitting a couple of meters away, I am able to quite clearly hear discs spinning, especially at certain frequencies as a film progresses. I have used a ten year old budget Sony blu-ray player that is quieter, and I'm used to absolute silent CD spinning from an old Rotel RCD-965BX.
> 
> Thanks, Matt.


Try the Sony UBP-X800. It has a solid metal frame and from owners feedback (including me) it is very quiet.


----------



## LelandC

Merrick97 said:


> I want a 4K player that supports Dolby Vision to complement my new TCL 55P607 TV. Right now I have my Xbox One S as my player.
> 
> From what I gather the 4K blurays players at this moment still have a lot of kinks that need to worked out and I am debating whether it's probably a better idea to get a cheap refurbished model (Samsung 8500) until Dolby Vision becomes more widespread and we've had a few generations and then I can get a more advanced model. The buzz on the LG970 has me thoroughly unimpressed and that seems to be in "no buy" limbo at the moment. I would easily buy an Oppo, but I simply do not have that kind of budget right now.
> 
> In all honesty, the feature I want the most is making sure that 1080p bluray scaling works well since it's obvious that my bluray collection will not get replaced with 4K discs.
> 
> Help me out AVS!
> 
> Also, why do we have two threads for this?!


I also would like a 4K player that supports Dolby Vision as I believe my tv supports dv (It's an LG 65UH7650 Sam's club model). I have some gift cards and some rewards to a certain retailer that has a good price on the Sammy though so I might just do that for now. I wonder if I'll really be missing out on DV as there are not many discs that support it.


----------



## Selden Ball

LelandC said:


> I also would like a 4K player that supports Dolby Vision as I believe my tv supports dv (It's an LG 65UH7650 Sam's club model). I have some gift cards and some rewards to a certain retailer that has a good price on the Sammy though so I might just do that for now. I wonder if I'll really be missing out on DV as there are not many discs that support it.


4K UHD BDPs are discussed in the thread http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...fficial-help-me-choose-uhd-player-thread.html

This is the thread for 2K (1080p) BDPs.


----------



## Nuspieds

*Need Recommendation for BD/DVD Player With NTFS USB Support*

Hello,

I'm actually looking for a player that connects to a TV (composite video) that can play digital content stored on an NTFS-formatted USB drive.

I really don't need the ability to play physical discs, but based on my specific NTFS-support requirement, all the research I've done has only Blu-ray players (the regular DVD players only support FAT16/32).

I've converted my physical media to digital media and I'm looking to have the same video playback functionality as when I was viewing my discs. Here are my required features for digital media playback:



Pause/Slow-Motion (various speeds; e.g., 2X -> 4X -> 8X -> 16X -> 32X) /Step (Frame-by-Frame) Play
A-B Repeat (mark Position "A", then mark position "B", then play repeats between A and B)
Zoom (various, e.g., X100, X200, X300, X400) with Pan (during zoom, pressing up/down/left/right pans the video so you can see other parts of the zoomed-in video). All the players I have found only zoom Pictures and not video.

The BD players I found all support NTFS; the problem is that they are all weak when it comes to my A-B repeat and Zoom requirements.

I have found the above with regular DVD players; however, the trade-off was that they only supported FAT16 and FAT32 (e.g., the Samsung DVD-360 and the LG DP132). With FAT32's max storage capacity of 32GB, if I converted my digital media collection to FAT32, it would mean around 14 USB drives based on my current content.

So, as you might imagine, the last thing I want to do is convert/transfer to FAT32 media. But, if I can only get the Zoom and A-B repeat features on regular DVD players that only support FAT32, then those features are so important to me, that I would do the transfer.

Hoping to stick with just my NTFS disk and attach that to the BD player. If you have any recommendations that meet the above requirements, please let me know.

Thanks very much!


----------



## wmcclain

^You won't find any new players with composite output. It's all HDMI these days.

I'm not even sure computer video cards or media server devices have composite anymore. It is limited to poor quality standard definition and the world has moved on.

Do you have a price range? The OPPOs meet your need except for (1) no composite, (2) no panning.

-Bill


----------



## Nuspieds

wmcclain said:


> ^You won't find any new players with composite output. It's all HDMI these days.
> 
> I'm not even sure computer video cards or media server devices have composite anymore. It is limited to poor quality standard definition and the world has moved on.
> 
> Do you have a price range? The OPPOs meet your need except for (1) no composite, (2) no panning.
> 
> -Bill


No, I don't have a price range (because I am really looking for the functionality I listed) but there are HDMI-to-RCA cables out there, so that's why I don't have composite listed as one of my must-haves.

Thanks for the OPPO reference but it's unfortunate about the lack of panning.


----------



## DXR27

*Black vs. Dark Gray Bars on Blu-ray Players*

I'm having trouble finding a blu-ray player that puts out black bars (rather than dark gray bars) for non-16:9 discs. Since I have an OLED display, I can see the difference, and I find dark gray to be distracting when watching programs. I hate to keep buying and returning players just to find one that has black bars, so I was hoping someone here would know which current blu-ray players use truly black bars when reformatting 4:3 or 2.35:1 sources for a 16:9 display. Since all the manufacturers claim in their user manuals that they use black bars, I can't rely on the user manuals to tell me for sure. I have a couple of older DVD players that use black bars, so I know that some players use them. It's just the blu-ray players I've found that seem to have this problem (dark gray instead of black).

Can anyone refer me to any current blu-ray players which use actual black bars? Hopefully there are such things and some people who have them can tell me which ones they are.

Thanks.


----------



## wmcclain

DXR27 said:


> I'm having trouble finding a blu-ray player that puts out black bars (rather than dark gray bars) for non-16:9 discs. Since I have an OLED display, I can see the difference, and I find dark gray to be distracting when watching programs. I hate to keep buying and returning players just to find one that has black bars, so I was hoping someone here would know which current blu-ray players use truly black bars when reformatting 4:3 or 2.35:1 sources for a 16:9 display. Since all the manufacturers claim in their user manuals that they use black bars, I can't rely on the user manuals to tell me for sure. I have a couple of older DVD players that use black bars, so I know that some players use them. It's just the blu-ray players I've found that seem to have this problem (dark gray instead of black).
> 
> Can anyone refer me to any current blu-ray players which use actual black bars? Hopefully there are such things and some people who have them can tell me which ones they are.
> 
> Thanks.


Something's not right. What players have you tried? Have you asked about the gray vs black issue in the thread for your display?

-Bill


----------



## DXR27

wmcclain said:


> Something's not right. What players have you tried? Have you asked about the gray vs black issue in the thread for your display?
> 
> -Bill


The two Blu-ray players I've tried are the Sony BDP-BX37 and the LG BP550. I'm sure that the display has nothing to do with the issue - it correctly displays whatever is fed to it. It's the output of the blu-ray players that is the issue. The DVD players feed the display a 16:9 picture with black bars, and the two mentioned blu-ray players feed it a 16:9 picture with dark gray bars. In all cases, the display correctly shows the 16:9 output that it receives from the players.


----------



## DXR27

Well, after some more experimenting, I found that I can adjust the display to make the dark gray bars look black. This just masks the issue, but it's going to be my fastest and cheapest solution. The fact remains that all my Tivo's and DVD players are all putting out black while the Blu-ray players are putting out dark gray, but at least I have a solution.


----------



## nakkiran

Eric Bass said:


> After years of faithful service it looks like my PS3 is on its way out. I would like to replace it with a dedicated player. Primary uses would be DVDs, Blu-Ray, and 3d Blu-Ray on a 1080p projector. No 4K projector anytime soon so that is not a concern. Receiver accepts HDMI and will decode HD audio tracks so in-player decoding is not necessary. I have a Roku so streaming/web apps abilities are not important.
> I'm really just looking for something that will do a great job at DVD/Blu-Ray/3D. Can anyone recommend a moderately priced player that would meet or exceed what the PS3 was able to deliver in that department?
> Thanks,
> Eric




Eric, I'm in the same boat. My 10-yr old PS3 is starting to act up and I have set my sights on the new Oppo UDP-205 as the replacement. 

it's quite expensive, but I think it will last the next 10 years, so let's see


----------



## Dreamliner

Does the Oppo offer 1.5x playback? 1.5x playback is the reason I keep the PS3 around. I watch all bonus content at 1.5x and I love it.


----------



## wmcclain

Dreamliner said:


> Does the Oppo offer 1.5x playback? 1.5x playback is the reason I keep the PS3 around. I watch all bonus content at 1.5x and I love it.


Does that speed up the audio, too? OPPO doesn't have that. It has silent 1x to 5x FF but I've never timed how fast they actually are.

-Bill


----------



## Dreamliner

wmcclain said:


> Does that speed up the audio, too? OPPO doesn't have that. It has silent 1x to 5x FF but I've never timed how fast they actually are.


Yeah. 1.5x Video & Audio on the PS3/PS4. It's amazing how much better bonus content is when delivered quicker.


----------



## Jim McC

I'm thinking of replacing my Panny BDT-230 player due to problems with Netflix. What's a good choice in a 1080p player? Either Panny or Sony? We use it mostly for streaming Netflix, and secondarily BD discs and DVD's.

Thanks.


----------



## Dreamliner

Jim McC said:


> I'm thinking of replacing my Panny BDT-230 player due to problems with Netflix. What's a good choice in a 1080p player? Either Panny or Sony? We use it mostly for streaming Netflix, and secondarily BD discs and DVD's.
> 
> Thanks.


Sony S6500/S6700. They have a dual core processor which is noticeably faster for streaming than their lower models.


----------



## Jim McC

Thanks. I will look into those.


----------



## Jim McC

I'm trying to decide between the 2 players listed below. It will be used for about 70% Netflix streaming and 30% discs.

Thanks for any advice.

1) Sony BDP-6700

2) Samsung BD-J6300


----------



## mdavej

Jim McC said:


> I'm trying to decide between the 2 players listed below. It will be used for about 70% Netflix streaming and 30% discs.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.
> 
> 1) Sony BDP-6700
> 
> 2) Samsung BD-J6300


Sony has discrete on/off, Samsung does not. That alone gives Sony my vote.


----------



## Jim McC

mdavej said:


> Sony has discrete on/off, Samsung does not. That alone gives Sony my vote.


Thanks. What does discrete on/off mean ?


----------



## mdavej

Jim McC said:


> Thanks. What does discrete on/off mean ?


https://www.engadget.com/2009/02/05/hd-101-discrete-ir-codes/

I never buy any devices that don't have discretes if I can help it. Makes remote macros 100% reliable. There is a workaround for Samsung, but it's not very elegant.


----------



## rolfeskj

Looking for a $100 blu ray player for my non 4K 5.1.2 setup. Most important is good Netflix support. Is there a best brand or interface? Or are all bluray players basically the same at this point. Thanks.

I saw the Sony S6700 has been recommended by a few people. Will it play Atmos? I saw on amazon that the x800 will play atmos but the x6700 will not. Thanks


----------



## Selden Ball

rolfeskj said:


> Looking for a $100 blu ray player for my non 4K 5.1.2 setup. Most important is good Netflix support. Is there a best brand or interface? Or are all bluray players basically the same at this point. Thanks.
> 
> I saw the Sony S6700 has been recommended by a few people.


Sony S- series players do seem to have the best support for streaming services among players, but the dedicated streaming devices (like Roku) tend to be better.



> Will it play Atmos? I saw on amazon that the x800 will play atmos but the x6700 will not. Thanks


*NO* blu-ray player plays Atmos. All disc players and streamers, including the various UHD players, have to be configured to "bitstream" soundtracks, i.e. do no processing on them whatsoever. Atmos, DTS:X and Auro3D soundtracks have to be sent untouched to a receiver or pre/pro for decoding.


----------



## rolfeskj

Selden Ball said:


> rolfeskj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for a $100 blu ray player for my non 4K 5.1.2 setup. Most important is good Netflix support. Is there a best brand or interface? Or are all bluray players basically the same at this point. Thanks.
> 
> I saw the Sony S6700 has been recommended by a few people.
> 
> 
> 
> Sony S- series players do seem to have the best support for streaming services among players, but the dedicated streaming devices (like Roku) tend to be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will it play Atmos? I saw on amazon that the x800 will play atmos but the x6700 will not. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *NO* blu-ray player plays Atmos. All disc players and streamers, including the various UHD players, have to be configured to "bitstream" soundtracks, i.e. do no processing on them whatsoever. Atmos, DTS:X and Auro3D soundtracks have to be sent untouched to a receiver or pre/pro for decoding.
Click to expand...

I ended up going with the Sony S6700. Seems to be one of the better non 4K blu ray players out there. Plus Amazon had it for a great price, $78. Hard to beat.


----------



## hernanu

rolfeskj said:


> Looking for a $100 blu ray player for my non 4K 5.1.2 setup. Most important is good Netflix support. Is there a best brand or interface? Or are all bluray players basically the same at this point. Thanks.
> 
> I saw the Sony S6700 has been recommended by a few people. Will it play Atmos? I saw on amazon that the x800 will play atmos but the x6700 will not. Thanks


One thing to consider is that many new disks are only carrying the atmos soundtrack on UHD disks, not regular bluray.


----------



## joe801

Anyone go from an oppo 203 to a 205 notice any huge difference in sound/picture quality?


----------



## wmcclain

joe801 said:


> Anyone go from an oppo 203 to a 205 notice any huge difference in sound/picture quality?


For video or digital audio that is unlikely. For analog audio: it is going to depend on the receiver and rest of the gear.

-Bill


----------



## joe801

wmcclain said:


> For video or digital audio that is unlikely. For analog audio: it is going to depend on the receiver and rest of the gear.
> 
> -Bill


It will be hooked up to a Denon 4300h and my next 4k display will have Dolby vision. Still deciding on that. It will all depend on which player I choose.


----------



## wmcclain

joe801 said:


> It will be hooked up to a Denon 4300h and my next 4k display will have Dolby vision. Still deciding on that. It will all depend on which player I choose.


Most people who have HDMI in their receivers use that, meaning the 205 would not give you any advantage over the 203.

-Bill


----------



## MacinMan

Hey all, I have a couple setups that I just finished.

1 is 4k and HDR10 compatible
the other is 1080p only..

The 4k / HDR setup is as follows:

Sony XBR-43X800D
Sony UBP-X800
ChromeCast Ultra
ROKU streaming stick (2016 model)

Audio is a Vizio 5.1 SB3651-e6

The 1080p setup is:

Sony KDL-48R510C
Sony BDP-S6700
Apple TV 4th generation.

Here is the question, both setups have the same sound bar so I have 2 sound bars of the same model. They can directly decode DTS, and Dolby digital 5.1, and Dolby Digital Plus (direct HDMI connection only), optical, or ARC gives standard DD.
The UBP-X800 can internally decode the codecs on disc, or DLNA streams of ripped discs and pass LPCM 5.1 so I can get lossless audio that way. The BDP-S6700 can only pass 2 channel PCM. Is there any good (reasonably priced) standard Blu-ray players that can pass LPCM multi channel audio? 4K doesn't need to be an option for the setup this would go into, neither does 3D. 

I also wanted to add that when it comes to formats such as HDR10 vs Dolby Vision, because I don't have perfect vision, I'm not sure if I would see the differences in those two formats as well as SDR vs HDR, or SD vs HD. or artificial light / display vs real life. Thanks again, look forward to any feedback provided. One other piece of the puzzle is most of my library is DVD, then blu-ray, and now a few titles in HDR so most of the content I watch (even on streaming) is still HD, or SD.


----------



## SAPSEC

*Yamaha BD-S681 and Pioneer BDP-80FD*

Hi folks,

I am about to purchase a blu-ray DVD player, which one of these, Yamaha BD-S681 and Pioneer BDP-80FD, would give better audio & picture quality, and apps ? Any experience ? Thanks


----------



## tahoff

*Vertical mounting?*

I have tried to search, but can not find a thread related to vertical mounting of a BlueRay player behind a LED TV. Before I purchase a BlueRay HDR, was curious if others have mounted vertically successfully? and that the disc doesn't jam when opening/closing the tray? Or if there any good solutions that are insert/slot loaded?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions/recommendations?


----------



## teachsac

tahoff said:


> I have tried to search, but can not find a thread related to vertical mounting of a BlueRay player behind a LED TV. Before I purchase a BlueRay HDR, was curious if others have mounted vertically successfully? and that the disc doesn't jam when opening/closing the tray? Or if there any good solutions that are insert/slot loaded?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions/recommendations?


It has come up many times in this thread. No one currently makes one.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/search.php?searchid=156412468


----------



## albabe

Hi guys.

I've been trying to get some information over at blu-ray.com with no luck at all. One of the nice folks over there pointed me here since no one over there was responding. This Thread seems to have a lot more activity.

So... I'm Curious if you guys have any current recommendations? Keep in mind that I'm a poor Cartoonist/Comic Book Writer/Artist.

I'd like Decent/Good/Great/Amazing/Stupendous Quality... whatever... sigh.

I need Region-Free and PAL, DVD & Blu-Ray. (My wife has lotsa PAL Shakespeare stuff).

I'd like it to be able to play Data like mp4, WMV etc. from a Flash Drive or Burned Discs, 4 and 8 GBs.

Thanx in advance


----------



## wmcclain

albabe said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I've been trying to get some information over at blu-ray.com with no luck at all. One of the nice folks over there pointed me here since no one over there was responding. This Thread seems to have a lot more activity.
> 
> So... I'm Curious if you guys have any current recommendations? Keep in mind that I'm a poor Cartoonist/Comic Book Writer/Artist.
> 
> I'd like Decent/Good/Great/Amazing/Stupendous Quality... whatever... sigh.
> 
> I need Region-Free and PAL, DVD & Blu-Ray. (My wife has lotsa PAL Shakespeare stuff).
> 
> I'd like it to be able to play Data like mp4, WMV etc. from a Flash Drive or Burned Discs, 4 and 8 GBs.
> 
> Thanx in advance


Welcome to AVSForum.

What's your price ceiling?

Region free for Blu-ray in the US is a problem. It can be done but is a complicating factor and adds expense. We have a whole thread on it.

-Bill


----------



## teachsac

Best place to search out region free is on Amazon. it does cost more like Bill mentioned. Probably one of the best and would be a Sony.


https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...prefix=region+free+,aps,171&crid=PY9SJZRJLLMI

S~


----------



## 80sGuy

teachsac said:


> Best place to search out region free is on Amazon. it does cost more like Bill mentioned. Probably one of the best and would be a Sony.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...prefix=region+free+,aps,171&crid=PY9SJZRJLLMI
> 
> S~


...or go directly to the source:
http://www.220-electronics.com/region-free-dvd-players.html
http://www.codefreedvd.com/
http://www.world-import.com/dvd.htm


----------



## albabe

Thanx for all the feedback. It's much appreciated!



wmcclain said:


> Welcome to AVSForum.
> 
> What's your price ceiling?


Around $200. Less would be nice.



wmcclain said:


> Region free for Blu-ray in the US is a problem. It can be done but is a complicating factor and adds expense. We have a whole thread on it


I'll check that out. Do you have a Link or a Title?



80sGuy said:


> ...or go directly to the source:
> 220-electronics.com/region-free-dvd-players
> codefreedvd.com
> world-import.com/dvd


I've been checking-out 2 of those places and they get good reviews from buyers.

What I'm interested in is:
I need Region-Free and PAL, DVD & Blu-Ray, and it should be able to play Data like mp4, WMV etc. from a Flash Drive or Burned Discs, 4 and 8 GBs.

I guess if I call someone at 220, they might have someone that knows that? Or maybe they just have Operators?

There are always a couple of BR players at Costco, but of course they're not customized like the ones at 220.

I had an old Phillips DVD Player that, out of the box, was just a "norBal" player, but if you performed a certain Alchemist Rite (Turn it off > Restart holding the Drawer, Play and Power Buttons) it showed a Programmers Menu and it was a Piece of Cake to turn it into a Player that automatically Played US and PAL. Are some of these players like that or do they need a circuit added by folks like 20?


----------



## wmcclain

albabe said:


> I'll check that out. Do you have a Link or a Title?


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-blu-ray-players/1449515-region-free-blu-ray-player-discussion.html

-Bill


----------



## 80sGuy

albabe said:


> I've been checking-out 2 of those places and they get good reviews from buyers.
> 
> What I'm interested in is:
> I need Region-Free and PAL, DVD & Blu-Ray, and it should be able to play Data like mp4, WMV etc. from a Flash Drive or Burned Discs, 4 and 8 GBs.
> 
> I guess if I call someone at 220, they might have someone that knows that? Or maybe they just have Operators?
> 
> There are always a couple of BR players at Costco, but of course they're not customized like the ones at 220.
> 
> I had an old Phillips DVD Player that, out of the box, was just a "norBal" player, but if you performed a certain Alchemist Rite (Turn it off > Restart holding the Drawer, Play and Power Buttons) it showed a Programmers Menu and it was a Piece of Cake to turn it into a Player that automatically Played US and PAL. Are some of these players like that or do they need a circuit added by folks like 20?


I bought a region-free JVC DVD Player from 220 about 12 years ago and subsequently bought other stuffs from them. They are solid. The players are new and pretty much plug 'n play out-of-the-box with absolutely zero issues.

To answer your question, all four of these BD players are region-free with built-in converter for PAL/NTSC capability.
Region-Free Blu-Ray Players


----------



## 80sGuy

^^addition/correction...of course there are more than just four.


----------



## albabe

wmcclain said:


> avsforum.com/forum/149-blu-ray-players/1449515-region-free-blu-ray-player-discussion
> 
> -Bill


Thanx!


----------



## albabe

80sGuy said:


> I bought a region-free JVC DVD Player from 220 about 12 years ago and subsequently bought other stuffs from them. They are solid. The players are new and pretty much plug 'n play out-of-the-box with absolutely zero issues.
> 
> To answer your question, all four of these BD players are region-free with built-in converter for PAL/NTSC capability.
> "220-electronics.com/region-free-blu-ray-players.html" Region-Free Blu-Ray Players


Do any of you folks have any faves?


----------



## nxs450

*Best Bang For $ On Used or New 3D Blu-Ray*

I'm looking to upgrade my Samsung Blu-Ray player. I really would like to keep it under $200. I don't mind buying a used older model. Needs to be a 3D player. I really don't know much about players that is why I am asking. Going in my Newly completed theater room. 
Thanks Alan


----------



## mdavej

nxs450 said:


> I'm looking to upgrade my Samsung Blu-Ray player. I really would like to keep it under $200. I don't mind buying a used older model. Needs to be a 3D player. I really don't know much about players that is why I am asking. Going in my Newly completed theater room.
> Thanks Alan


Used player should run you about $60, like this Sony 6700: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BTTHXZU


----------



## Boostedchaos

So I currently use a XBox One S as my 4K/Blu-Ray player for my Sony XBR55X700D 4K TV. My question for the hive is, would I notice a visual boost going from the Xbox One S to say like a Uppo UDP203 or other player? My requirements are it has to be a 4K player, I don't care about it having streaming apps as I have a Nvidia Shield for that, and my budget is no more than $600. I am new to the world of home theater and just got all my speakers and receiver setup not to long ago and love those, now just looking to get my visual quality up to par. Thanks!


----------



## mdavej

No, you would not see any difference.


----------



## DXR27

I'm looking for a new player that will allow me to disable the angle icon when playing discs. Everything I've looked so far at doesn't have that option. Can someone here point me to any such players currently being sold?

Thanks.


----------



## albabe

mdavej said:


> Used player should run you about $60, like this Sony 6700


I've heard a few good things about this player. Do you think the 220 Region Free version of this is a "Best Bang For the Buck" Player these days? Any other recommendations?

Do any of you have a preference buying from:

world-import
220 Electronics

Are there other Sellers?


----------



## DXR27

albabe said:


> I've heard a few good things about this player. Do you think the 220 Region Free version of this is a "Best Bang For the Buck" Player these days? Any other recommendations?
> 
> Do any of you have a preference buying from:
> 
> world-import
> 220 Electronics
> 
> Are there other Sellers?


I don't have any experience with world-import, but I've purchased multiple players from 220 Electronics over the years and I've always received good service from them. They answer their phone promptly and they've always been helpful with both sales and tech support, even when I purchased their products from Amazon. One time I had a problem with a particular unit (it used the same remote control codes as another of my existing players, even though it was a different brand), and they made it easy for me to exhange it for a different model.


----------



## mdavej

albabe said:


> I've heard a few good things about this player. Do you think the 220 Region Free version of this is a "Best Bang For the Buck" Player these days? Any other recommendations?
> 
> Do any of you have a preference buying from:
> 
> world-import
> 220 Electronics
> 
> Are there other Sellers?


I have no need for a Region Free player. But in my experience, the no-name Chinese players that are easily hacked are far cheaper than Sony, which requires a hardware mod. So, no, I'd say Sony is nowhere near the best bang for the buck region free player given the extra hardware and labor involved.

Realize that 4K discs are region free by definition, so no need for a region player for those, only for BD and DVD.


----------



## albabe

mdavej said:


> I have no need for a Region Free player. But in my experience, the no-name Chinese players that are easily hacked are far cheaper than Sony, which requires a hardware mod. So, no, I'd say Sony is nowhere near the best bang for the buck region free player given the extra hardware and labor involved.
> 
> Realize that 4K discs are region free by definition, so no need for a region player for those, only for BD and DVD.


Thanx for the info! I dunno anything about the "No-Name Chinese" players. Where do I find out about them?

I haven't upgraded to 4K yet. I'm a poor Writer/Artist/Cartoonist and, as much as I'd love to pick one up, I can't really afford it.

We need a Region Free player that also plays PAL because my wife has a lot of British Shakespeare stuff, DVDs and BRs, and needs to be able to play them. (She also teaches Shakespeare). Also, things like the German Northern Exposure Box set that I just got (that has all of the Original Music!!!)


----------



## teachsac

There is a separate thread for region free players. 


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-blu-ray-players/1449515-region-free-blu-ray-player-discussion.html


----------



## mdavej

albabe said:


> Thanx for the info! I dunno anything about the "No-Name Chinese" players. Where do I find out about them?
> 
> I haven't upgraded to 4K yet. I'm a poor Writer/Artist/Cartoonist and, as much as I'd love to pick one up, I can't really afford it.
> 
> We need a Region Free player that also plays PAL because my wife has a lot of British Shakespeare stuff, DVDs and BRs, and needs to be able to play them. (She also teaches Shakespeare). Also, things like the German Northern Exposure Box set that I just got (that has all of the Original Music!!!)


Best to look in the linked thread above, but I was talking about the Seiki (has a name after all ;-) in that thread which is under $50 used on Amazon, and does handle PAL. That's what I would pick if I were on a budget, not a Sony.
https://www.amazon.com/Seiki-SR4KP1-Up-Converting-Blu-Player/dp/B00MB54M9W


----------



## bigrig

tahoff said:


> I have tried to search, but can not find a thread related to vertical mounting of a BlueRay player behind a LED TV. Before I purchase a BlueRay HDR, was curious if others have mounted vertically successfully? and that the disc doesn't jam when opening/closing the tray? Or if there any good solutions that are insert/slot loaded?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions/recommendations?


I believe a used PS3 is the recommendation, but that is just plain blu-ray


----------



## albabe

teachsac said:


> There is a separate thread for region free players.
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-blu-ray-players/1449515-region-free-blu-ray-player-discussion.html


Thanx! I was pointed this way. I just joined the group for this post. I'll check that one out.


----------



## albabe

mdavej said:


> Best to look in the linked thread above, but I was talking about the Seiki (has a name after all ;-) in that thread which is under $50 used on Amazon, and does handle PAL. That's what I would pick if I were on a budget, not a Sony.
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiki-SR4KP1-Up-Converting-Blu-Player/dp/B00MB54M9W


Dang, that looks great - but it doesn't play PAL.


----------



## mdavej

albabe said:


> Dang, that looks great - but it doesn't play PAL.


That's news to me. Everything I've read says it does.


----------



## rimbaud65

*Recommendations on Blu-Ray Player for HD TV and DVD*

Just want to have some recommendations on Blu-Ray Players that have a great picture quality for a HD TV set. Not for 4K in other words, since I don't have 4K. I just, in fact, purchased the Philips 40PFT4101. And just as important, a Blu-Ray Player that has a particular nice quality when playing DVDs. This later part of my quest is for now most important for me, a Blu-Ray Player that upscales DVD to 1080p with the best picture quality possible.


----------



## Selden Ball

albabe said:


> Dang, that looks great - but it doesn't play PAL.


Where did you learn that?

Even if the disc player can play PAL, many US TV sets can't, so you should make sure the player can upscale from 25/50 fps to 30/60 in case you need that.


----------



## mdavej

Selden Ball said:


> Where did you learn that?
> 
> Even if the disc player can play PAL, many US TV sets can't, so you should make sure the player can upscale from 25/50 fps to 30/60 in case you need that.


There are many reports that the Seiki in question converts 25/50 fps to 30/60 just fine. I actually can't find ANY evidence that it can't convert PAL. So I'm also curious where the OP read that.

I have no dog in this fight, but I'd like to know the real story in case I ever need a region free player myself.


----------



## albabe

mdavej said:


> That's news to me. Everything I've read says it does.


This is why I get so dang confused. Where have you read that it does PAL?

On Amazon's Reviews, it says:

https://www.amazon.com/Seiki-SR4KP1...Type=all_reviews&sortBy=recent#R3B7ZU0UM8M2YN

"2.0 out of 5 starsSubtitles and Closed Captioning but NO PAL format
BySagafoo (Sasha M Karn)on December 3, 2016
Verified Purchase
Good deal, subtitles and closed captioning. Plays everything except PAL format DVDs. Menus are slightly complicated but so far so good. Edit: will not work with my Phillips tv. Will only output standard definition with it. Works fine with my Magnavox. Its lame because I want it to work on my Phillips. I tried the HDMI button changing its output. Also worst zoom and remote ever made. Seriously."


----------



## albabe

Selden Ball said:


> Where did you learn that?
> 
> Even if the disc player can play PAL, many US TV sets can't, so you should make sure the player can upscale from 25/50 fps to 30/60 in case you need that.


Not sure how that all works. I had an old Phillips that played PAL and it worked fine on my Plasma, until it died. I also had an old Oppo DVD player someone gave me that worked fine through our Receiver and onto my Plasma. But it kinda blew-up.


----------



## albabe

mdavej said:


> There are many reports that the Seiki in question converts 25/50 fps to 30/60 just fine. I actually can't find ANY evidence that it can't convert PAL. So I'm also curious where the OP read that.
> 
> I have no dog in this fight, but I'd like to know the real story in case I ever need a region free player myself.


What's an "OP?"


----------



## sickkent

*OFFICIAL &quot;HELP ME CHOOSE A PLAYER&quot; THREAD: Can't decide? Start HERE*



albabe said:


> What's an "OP?"



OP is commonly-used terminology on message boards/social-media platforms that means Original Poster. 

So this can mean the OP of a thread or the OP of a particular question, for example. Basically just references the first person to have posted about something in particular. 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mdavej

albabe said:


> This is why I get so dang confused. Where have you read that it does PAL?
> 
> On Amazon's Reviews, it says...


Didn't notice that one before, but others report PAL plays fine, and it's in the specs:
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1260565-REG/seiki_sr4kp1_up_converting_blu_ray_player.html (see Specs)
https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-...f=cm_cr_arp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00MB54M9W
http://forum.blu-ray.com/showpost.php?p=7290975&postcount=30
http://forum.blu-ray.com/showpost.php?p=13365363&postcount=355

I also emailed Seiki and asked them directly, but have not heard back yet.



albabe said:


> What's an "OP?"


You, the Original Poster.
In any case, I do not have this player myself, nor do I have any PAL DVDs or discs from other regions, so it's still a risk given the apparently mixed reviews. At least Amazon has a liberal return policy.

Good luck. If you get one, let us know how it turns out so we'll know for sure.


----------



## Selden Ball

albabe said:


> This is why I get so dang confused. Where have you read that it does PAL?
> 
> On Amazon's Reviews, it says:


Unfortunately, Amazon reviews are too often posted by people who really don't understand how modern A/V systems work. The EDID provided by the TV tells the player whether or not it supports PAL resolutions and framerates. If it doesn't, then the player will refuse to play them.

Also US versions of some players (especially Sony's) often omit features which are available in the European versions, including support for PAL, but they use the same model numbers for both players, adding to the confusion.

FWIW, my three-year-old non-region-free Pioneer and Sharp Blu-ray players are quite willing to play Region 0 PAL DVDs. (Region 0 = play in any region) but neither of my newer Sony players will. However, most computer DVD and Blu-ray players can have their regions changed up to 5 times, so I play my Region 2 DVDs using my HTPC laptop. Those are the only non-US titles I have, so that works well for me.


----------



## albabe

Selden Ball said:


> Unfortunately, Amazon reviews are too often posted by people who really don't understand how modern A/V systems work. The EDID provided by the TV tells the player whether or not it supports PAL resolutions and framerates. If it doesn't, then the player will refuse to play them.


Ahhhhhhh!



Selden Ball said:


> Also US versions of some players (especially Sony's) often omit features which are available in the European versions, including support for PAL, but they use the same model numbers for both players, adding to the confusion.
> 
> FWIW, my three-year-old non-region-free Pioneer and Sharp Blu-ray players are quite willing to play Region 0 PAL DVDs. (Region 0 = play in any region) but neither of my newer Sony players will. However, most computer DVD and Blu-ray players can have their regions changed up to 5 times, so I play my Region 2 DVDs using my HTPC laptop. Those are the only non-US titles I have, so that works well for me.


Damn! Thanx so much! I've been reading similar but very confusing stuff about these variables, but your response was clear and concise. I appreciate it!

I should say that I'm a little ADHD so I'm kinda "Anal" about figuring-out this stuff. So bear with me, please.

This is my "Bargain" set-up:
_Receiver: Yamaha TSR-5790/RX-V579
Plasma TV - Panasonic TC-P55UT50 - 55" 3D
PS3
PS4_

The PS3 is my main workhorse and plays pretty nicely, but it's getting old and has some problems with some newer BRs (which play in my PS4). The PS3 has Nice Picture and sound. Do you folks think the Seiki-SR4KP1 will be similar? Better?

I have the German Northern Exposure DVD in PAL (with all of the Original Music). Will the Seiki play that?

My wife says all of her British Blu-Ray Shakespeare are not region-Locked, but she'd like to get the Tennant Doctor Whos that haven't been released in the US, and I've heard they play on most BR machines, _except the Special Features_. Do you folks think the Seiki will play those Special Features?

Just FYI: On a Mac (and i think on a PC) I've never had any trouble with PAL DVDs. Also, VLC plays PAL just fine. I understand it ignores the Region Code.


----------



## mdavej

I can't confirm if the Seiki can play all that, but I'd say odds are pretty good.


----------



## Rck010

Hi folks,

Long time lurker here, but oddly only made an account today actually.
I could use a bit of advise, hopefully you guys can help me decide.

I recently bought a house, and with a new house comes a new TV.
I bought the LG OLED65E6V and I'm really looking forward watching some UHD movies on it. Now I'm in the market for a UHD blu-ray player and I'm looking at both the Sony UBP-X800 and the LG UP970. Now i read great things about the Sony player and from what i understand, its superior to the LG. However, how big of a deal is Dolby Vision to me since i own a LG OLED TV? 

What would you do? Go for the Sony, ignore DV and enjoy HDR10? Or go for the LG and benefit of the Dolby Vision?


----------



## mdavej

Rck010 said:


> ...I'm in the market for a UHD blu-ray player...


Wrong thread. This one is not UHD. There is a different thread for that. Good luck.


----------



## Rck010

mdavej said:


> Wrong thread. This one is not UHD. There is a different thread for that. Good luck.


Ugh, you're right.. apologies....


----------



## backinsdle

*Besides an Oppo. Player with HDMI switching and optical out?*

Hi all,
I have an analog system with a projector but would like to get YouTube up on the big screen. I have an Aurender A10 music player/streamer with an optical in so I can use its excellent 2 channel dac.
I sold my oppo 105 modwright and have no current Blu-ray player in the mix. Most of the streaming is done from the Netflix app in the Comcast cable box running thru the A10. 
I really do not want to spend 549 on a Oppo 203. I need a blu-ray player with a excellent You Tube app or HDMI switching like the OPPO ( I have an amazon fire stick and the fire box) and optical out so I can run to the A10. Any ideas would be great. 3d is not important and my projector is an older 1080p Epson. 
Thanks everyone for your time,
Russ


----------



## albabe

mdavej said:


> I can't confirm if the Seiki can play all that, but I'd say odds are pretty good.


Thanx!

The idiosyncrasies are odd and confuse the beanz outta me. Last week my wife picked-up the Farscape: The Peacekeeper Wars Australian version. The feature played fine in my PS3 and PS4, but it seemed to look a little better in the PS4. The Deleted Scenes wouldn't play at all in the PS3 but played very jumpy with pixelated artifacts in the PS4.

Is this the same problem folks are having with the Doctor Who BRs playing the Features but not the Special Features?

So, do you folks know what the deal is here? Is the PS4 a slightly better Blu-Ray Player? Why did it sorta/almost play the Deleted Scenes?

Our main concern is our German Northern Exposure *DVD*. You guys pretty sure that will play on the Seiki?


----------



## Selden Ball

backinsdle said:


> Hi all,
> I have an analog system with a projector but would like to get YouTube up on the big screen. I have an Aurender A10 music player/streamer with an optical in so I can use its excellent 2 channel dac.
> I sold my oppo 105 modwright and have no current Blu-ray player in the mix. Most of the streaming is done from the Netflix app in the Comcast cable box running thru the A10.
> I really do not want to spend 549 on a Oppo 203. I need a blu-ray player with a excellent You Tube app or HDMI switching like the OPPO ( I have an amazon fire stick and the fire box) and optical out so I can run to the A10. Any ideas would be great. 3d is not important and my projector is an older 1080p Epson.
> Thanks everyone for your time,
> Russ


Sony's Blu-ray players include YouTube among the many streaming services that they support. You'll have to try it, though, in order to decide if it meets your requirements. Many services adjust the amount of compression (and hence the quality of what you see) depending on your currently available bandwidth. That can vary substantially, especially during your local evening.


----------



## backinsdle

Selden Ball said:


> Sony's Blu-ray players include YouTube among the many streaming services that they support. You'll have to try it, though, in order to decide if it meets your requirements. Many services adjust the amount of compression (and hence the quality of what you see) depending on your currently available bandwidth. That can vary substantially, especially during your local evening.


Thanks for the input but I need a optical out. I believe the Sonys have digital coax out.


----------



## Selden Ball

backinsdle said:


> Thanks for the input but I need a optical out. I believe the Sonys have digital coax out.


Coax to optical adapters are very inexpensive. E.G https://www.amazon.com/Digital-Coaxial-Toslink-Optical-Converter/dp/B001622FL8


----------



## mdavej

backinsdle said:


> Hi all,
> I have an analog system with a projector but would like to get YouTube up on the big screen...


Can you clarify what you mean by "analog"? What that means to me is that HDMI is not an option for you. So you would need a streaming device with component or composite outputs, which would mean a very old streaming BD player or a newer standalone streaming device with analog like the Roku Express+ (lower Express model does not have analog). Not sure how you were ever able to connect the Oppo 105 to an analog system.

Coax and optical are digital, not analog, if that's what you're referring to. Samsung, LG and Panasonic players, to name a few, still have optical ports.

Also please tell us what an A10 is.


----------



## backinsdle

mdavej said:


> Can you clarify what you mean by "analog"? What that means to me is that HDMI is not an option for you. So you would need a streaming device with component or composite outputs, which would mean a very old streaming BD player or a newer standalone streaming device with analog like the Roku Express+ (lower Express model does not have analog). Not sure how you were ever able to connect the Oppo 105 to an analog system.
> 
> Coax and optical are digital, not analog, if that's what you're referring to. Samsung, LG and Panasonic players, to name a few, still have optical ports.
> 
> Also please tell us what an A10 is.





Thanks .. I picked up an Oppo 103. I use this as a digital frond end. I run my cable box into it and stream thru its apps using the Optical out into a Aurender A10 music player/server/dac .The analog outs from the A10 go to my tube preamp. I was just trying to avoid numerous Ethernet switches and add on boxes. Works like a champ. Thanks for eveyones input!!


----------



## albabe

I bought the *Seiki SR4KP1* and it was delivered from Amazon yesterday. We set it up last night and it seems to work 100% Groovy!

It played my Australian "Farscape: The Peacekeeper Wars" BR and it's Bonus Features just fine.

It also played my German PAL Northern Exposure DVD perfectly! In fact, I think it played it better than my now-extinct Oppo DV-981HD. I couldn't compare it to the Oppo but I think the Seiki's Upscaling looks a LOT better!

There is a Programmer Code that let's you into the Region and PAL settings and you can set it up to play PAL AND American DVDs. It seems you only have to change that setting once and from then on it'll play both PAL and American DVDs forever and a day. (I've already been beach-slapped in here for doing something against the rules, so I'm not sure I can post the code here - but it's easy to find, and if I find out it's ok, Ill post it).

The BR Region setting looks like you'll have to reset it whenever you play a "Different" BR Region than the one it's set to. So it's not automatic, but it's pretty easy to do and only takes a few seconds.

It's amazingly LIGHT WEIGHT and I really like the Displays for Time, Chapters, et al.


EDIT: October 13, 2017:
One correction: The Remote is serious crap. Flimsy and Badly Designed: To Rewind and then Play is basically an annoyingly Two-Handed Operation.

EDIT: October 16, 2017:
I just found out that the Seiki plays Data from a Burned Disc. It has no USB port (except one on the back for Technician Support, I think) but it will play mp4s from a DVD-ROM (UDF) burned DVD.


----------



## Tip24/96

*Need suggestions on budget Bluray player for home theater room*

So last week my aging Sony (I think) BDP 5000 took out on me. Now I am going to have to buy a new Bluray player, and was hoping that you guys could direct me to a good unit that fits my needs.

I watch only Blurays and DVD, no UHD or Ultra High Def as my projector is not new enough to support those. I just want to get the nice audio and video quality that standard Bluray offers. I have a Denon AVR-3310 receiver that will be bit streaming the signal. I want the DD TrueHD and DTSMA signal to be processed in my Denon. I have zero usage for streaming or any apps, I just want to be able to pop in a Bluray or DVD disk, then sit down to enjoy. Again, I do not need streaming, netflix or any apps.

My budget is under $150-$200. Would love to have a new top of the line Oppo, but right now I can't afford it. I am open to buying used if that will get me more bang for my buck. Suggestions?


----------



## BillP

Tip24/96 said:


> So last week my aging Sony (I think) BDP 5000 took out on me. Now I am going to have to buy a new Bluray player, and was hoping that you guys could direct me to a good unit that fits my needs.
> 
> I watch only Blurays and DVD, no UHD or Ultra High Def as my projector is not new enough to support those. I just want to get the nice audio and video quality that standard Bluray offers. I have a Denon AVR-3310 receiver that will be bit streaming the signal. I want the DD TrueHD and DTSMA signal to be processed in my Denon. I have zero usage for streaming or any apps, I just want to be able to pop in a Bluray or DVD disk, then sit down to enjoy. Again, I do not need streaming, netflix or any apps.
> 
> My budget is under $150-$200. Would love to have a new top of the line Oppo, but right now I can't afford it. I am open to buying used if that will get me more bang for my buck. Suggestions?


I'd stick with Sony or Panasonic. Choose the best model for you based on the specific features you want (they pretty much all do streaming nowadays). Personally I'd stick with the current models rather than used since the manufacturers commonly stop supporting older models with firmware updates (which are sometimes needed for new movie releases), and current Sonys and Pannys will easily fit within your budget.


----------



## t.stone13

My current plan is to buy a new OLED set in the next year or two. I have a dying Panasonic DMP-BD85 and need something cheap to get me by until then. 

I have no need for network features - I have a Roku Express (waiting for a decent implementation on DV/HDR10/HDR10+/Atmos in one box). I am looking at three refurb options at Best Buy:

BDP-S1700 - $35.00
BDP-S3700 - $50.00
BDP-S6700 - $55.00

For vanilla Blu-ray discs will there be a difference in performance between these models? If not I'll go with the S1700 as it's the cheapest.


----------



## BillP

PQ will look the same for BluRay discs played on any BluRay player (there may be PQ differences for upscaled DVDs).


----------



## Selden Ball

t.stone13 said:


> My current plan is to buy a new OLED set in the next year or two. I have a dying Panasonic DMP-BD85 and need something cheap to get me by until then.
> 
> I have no need for network features - I have a Roku Express (waiting for a decent implementation on DV/HDR10/HDR10+/Atmos in one box). I am looking at three refurb options at Best Buy:
> 
> BDP-S1700 - $35.00
> BDP-S3700 - $50.00
> BDP-S6700 - $55.00
> 
> For vanilla Blu-ray discs will there be a difference in performance between these models? If not I'll go with the S1700 as it's the cheapest.


The 6700 has a dual-core processor, so it loads discs somewhat faster than the others. It also can play SACD discs.


----------



## rocky1

*replacing lex rt10 with universal blu ray?*

My lexicon rt10 universal needs replacing.I get sound but no video and don't think worth fixing.So I'm opting for a blu ray universal.Dont care for 3d.Have a lot of dvdaudio and sacd disc's .Looking for recommendations since I've been out of the loop for awhile. any of the older oppo's non 3d worth a look ?etc. 


Will be connected to Marantz sr7012 which is coming soon.. thanks


----------



## teachsac

There are a bunch of 103's and 105's in the classifieds as people upgrade to the 203.


----------



## Selden Ball

rocky1 said:


> My lexicon rt10 universal needs replacing.I get sound but no video and don't think worth fixing.So I'm opting for a blu ray universal.Dont care for 3d.Have a lot of dvdaudio and sacd disc's .Looking for recommendations since I've been out of the loop for awhile. any of the older oppo's non 3d worth a look ?etc.
> 
> 
> Will be connected to Marantz sr7012 which is coming soon.. thanks


 Sony's UHP-H1 is a non-4K universal Blu-ray player. I think it was their first to be able to play DVD-A discs. It's significantly less expensive than Oppo players usually are.


----------



## ovevs

*FF with Sound*

Hi,


:frown: My PS3 that I used almost exclusively as a Blu-Ray player or for Netflix (for NF my PS3's remote is much better than my LG TV's or my all-region player's) finally failed yesterday after I forgot it on *pause* 24 hours for the umpteenth time. I don't care about games, though I do have a small number. What I do care about is the PS3 Blu-Ray player's *1.5-times-FF-with-sound*. 


I realize there are PS3s still available at Amazon, though I'm unclear whether they're new or clones or what so have the feature, but hate to spend money on something that old. Last time I looked, the PS4 did not retain the FF sound feature. 


Can anyone point me to a currently available player (any maker, but standalone, not PC-based) that offers Fast-Foreword-with-Sound?



I may have queried this here before, when I was shopping for an All-Region, but now that the PS3 has failed the matter's more urgent. I need current info. Even if the answer's negative, much thanks for putting me in the know.


best,
ovevs


----------



## teachsac

ovevs said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> :frown: My PS3 that I used almost exclusively as a Blu-Ray player or for Netflix (for NF my PS3's remote is much better than my LG TV's or my all-region player's) finally failed yesterday after I forgot it on *pause* 24 hours for the umpteenth time. I don't care about games, though I do have a small number. What I do care about is the PS3 Blu-Ray player's *1.5-times-FF-with-sound*.
> 
> 
> I realize there are PS3s still available at Amazon, though I'm unclear whether they're new or clones or what so have the feature, but hate to spend money on something that old. Last time I looked, the PS4 did not retain the FF sound feature.
> 
> 
> Can anyone point me to a currently available player (any maker, but standalone, not PC-based) that offers Fast-Foreword-with-Sound?
> 
> 
> I may have queried this here before, when I was shopping for an All-Region, but now that the PS3 has failed the matter's more urgent. I need current info. Even if the answer's negative, much thanks for putting me in the know.
> 
> 
> best,
> ovevs


Not anymore that I am aware of. There used to be a thread a long time ago, but it died out. You can get a used Panasonic 320 or earlier. They do. You can also search this thread for any responses.


----------



## moviefan114

*Non-Wifi Streaming Player*

Too many posts to search through and the majority talk about 4k and the newer technology players so I apologize in advance for probably starting a redundant thread. I am looking for a good BD player that doesn't necessarily have to have wifi or streaming capabilities. If it does, so be it. Just want a fast loading player with good audio and video that plays BDs and CDs. I have an oldie but goodie Panasonic plasma tv (can't afford to upgrade anytime soon) and that's why I don't need 4k upscaling right now. I also have Polk 70 speakers in the front, Polk bookshelves for the rear, a PSW10 sub, a Polk TL1 center and a Yamaha RX-V867 receiver; if all that helps. If I can get a good recommendation or two (new or used), I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## moviefan114

Forgot to mention my budge is less than $200.


----------



## mdavej

LG has the best interface for CDs that I've come across.


----------



## Selden Ball

moviefan114 said:


> Forgot to mention my budge is less than $200.


Just about any standard Blu-ray player would be fine. They all play CDs, can "bitstream" the disc's soundtrack and cost less than $100, although the list prices of some of them are as much as $150 or so. Samsung players are reputed to have the buggiest firmware.

If you want SACD playback, you'll need to get a Sony BDP-S6700 (still ~$100).

If you want DVD-A playback, you'll need to get a "universal player" which would be over $200.


----------



## trilkb

My oppo bdp83 is going wonky

Im looking for opinions on a bluray player with good dvd upscaling in the 100-150$ range. Not sure if anything can touch the oppo for that, it does a good job. 

I've had interest in the sony uhp h1. How do these two players compare?

I have a Sony vplhw15 projector and no 4k tvs in the house. So I don't really need a 4k player. The sony is said to have good audio too. 

I want good dvd upscaling and reliability. Am I on the right track with the uhp h1?


----------



## Kboboy

*OPPO vs Sony*

Hello, I'm sure it's been discussed somewhere on here already but I haven't found much.....So my question is if you have an LG Oled and you use the Tv to do your upscaling, what is the advantage of the Oppo 203 vs the Sony? I know the Oppo has Dolby Vision, but is that really worth 3-4 times as much ($150 vs $550)? Especially when there isn't much DV content available right now, plus the Sony could get a firmware update and I'm sure there will be plenty more 4K players to chose from next year with DV. I guess I don't see why you would spend so much more for the Oppo when you could use the Sony in the exact same way (figuring you use Direct Source mode and let the LG Oled do the upscaling)? Am I missing something here? Thanks!


----------



## BillP

Kboboy said:


> Hello, I'm sure it's been discussed somewhere on here already but I haven't found much.....So my question is if you have an LG Oled and you use the Tv to do your upscaling, what is the advantage of the Oppo 203 vs the Sony? I know the Oppo has Dolby Vision, but is that really worth 3-4 times as much ($150 vs $550)? Especially when there isn't much DV content available right now, plus the Sony could get a firmware update and I'm sure there will be plenty more 4K players to chose from next year with DV. I guess I don't see why you would spend so much more for the Oppo when you could use the Sony in the exact same way (figuring you use Direct Source mode and let the LG Oled do the upscaling)? Am I missing something here? Thanks!


The merits of Oppo have been discussed before. If you only want to play shiny discs, using HDMI output, then yes, the Sony is an excellent choice. People (including myself) who go with Oppo do so for the high-end audio (using analog output), dual HDMI outputs, HDMI inputs (for cable box and streaming devices), top build quality, top reliability, and top customer service. Plus, the Oppo very likely upscales better than your display (many have posted in the LG OLED threads how much they love the Oppo/LG OLED combination). Depending on your specific needs, you can't go wrong with either choice.


----------



## JJ7

So is Oppo 203 firmware pretty stable at this point in terms of UHD disc compatibility? I’ve got a 103D now, which I really like. But I’m planning to upgrade my projector to an eshift model which accepts 4K. And I want to maintain the ability to play SACD and DVD-A. So the 203 seems like an attractive option as long as there aren’t many glitches. I wish it could do dual HDMI video output like the 103, as I feed my current player to two AVRs in a rack to cover two rooms. But I can solve that either with a second player or by cascading the AVRs (zone 2 of one feeding an input of the other).

So appreciate any feedback on the current state of the 203. And I think I can even use it now to play UHDs to my existing 1080p projector? I have a handful of discs now where I’d like to play the Atmos audio tracks which are only available on UHD.


----------



## mdavej

JJ7 said:


> So is Oppo 203 firmware pretty stable at this point in terms of UHD disc compatibility? I’ve got a 103D now, which I really like. But I’m planning to upgrade my projector to an eshift model which accepts 4K. And I want to maintain the ability to play SACD and DVD-A. So the 203 seems like an attractive option as long as there aren’t many glitches. I wish it could do dual HDMI video output like the 103, as I feed my current player to two AVRs in a rack to cover two rooms. But I can solve that either with a second player or by cascading the AVRs (zone 2 of one feeding an input of the other).
> 
> So appreciate any feedback on the current state of the 203. And I think I can even use it now to play UHDs to my existing 1080p projector? I have a handful of discs now where I’d like to play the Atmos audio tracks which are only available on UHD.


This is the best place to ask about UHD:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...fficial-help-me-choose-uhd-player-thread.html
This thread is for BD players.


----------



## Bharath Maguluri

*Blu-ray player or Roku for Dedicated Home Theater*

Hello Guys,

I am new to this forum and Need advice for my dedicated Home theater room which is getting ready in a month.

I have a Sony VPL HW 45ES Projector with Yamaha RXV583 AVR and Kef T205 5.1.2 sound system

I will use my HT room for watching movies from Hard Disk(BR Rips) and not Bluray discs and Netflix/Youtube/Amazon.


My Projector is Full HD and i have access to Zero or very less 4k/UHD content. I will have HD or Bluray content available. If i choose to go with Bluray player, should i go with Sony X800 which is 4K UHD player which also upscales to 4K or the Sony S6500 which is a 4K upscale bluray player? 

Do these players upscale the content played through USB in my hard disk or only the Bluray discs? Can i actually feel the difference after up-scaling? if not i am thinking of going with Roku ultra which streams several channels/apps and also plays content from my Hard disc through the usb port. I also read about Roku unable to play from WD 4TB hard discs due to power issues.

Please suggest me the right option.

Thanks!


----------



## Selden Ball

Bharath Maguluri said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and Need advice for my dedicated Home theater room which is getting ready in a month.
> 
> I have a Sony VPL HW 45ES Projector with Yamaha RXV583 AVR and Kef T205 5.1.2 sound system
> 
> I will use my HT room for watching movies from Hard Disk(BR Rips) and not Bluray discs and Netflix/Youtube/Amazon.
> 
> 
> My Projector is Full HD and i have access to Zero or very less 4k/UHD content. I will have HD or Bluray content available. If i choose to go with Bluray player, should i go with Sony X800 which is 4K UHD player which also upscales to 4K or the Sony S6500 which is a 4K upscale bluray player?


Since you have a 1080p projector, upscaling to 4K is irrelevant.

However, the UHD player will downscale to 1080p and allows you to play 4K UHD discs which include Atmos and DTS:X soundtracks. Many newer discs are being released with Atmos only on their 4K editions. 



> Do these players upscale the content played through USB in my hard disk or only the Bluray discs?


As I mentioned above, upscaling to 4K does nothing useful if you have a 1080p display. 4K upscaling requires a 4K display.

Both players can stream video over the network from your computer using DLNA if you run DLNA server software on your computer. (I prefer Kodi, but there are many others.)

Sony's video disc players can also play video and audio files from a USB disk connected directly to them, although, as you mention for the Roku, power might be a problem for larger disks.



> Can i actually feel the difference after up-scaling?


No.

As I mentioned above, 4K upscaling is irrelevant when displaying video on a 1080p device. 

If you have a 4K TV (or projector), playing real UHD 4K is much better than upscaling, since much of the visual improvement is due to the expanded color gamut, not the increased resolution.


> if not i am thinking of going with Roku ultra which streams several channels/apps and also plays content from my Hard disc through the usb port. I also read about Roku unable to play from WD 4TB hard discs due to power issues.
> 
> Please suggest me the right option.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## mdavej

Bharath Maguluri said:


> Can i actually feel the difference after up-scaling?


I would argue that although there will be no actual difference, you will probably "feel" a difference if you expect there to be a difference. If this psychological effect is worth the price of either a UHD or 4k upscaling player, then go for it. Many people are quite happy with things whose benefits are entirely imaginary. So in a sense, you can buy happiness if you delude yourself (buying sources with higher resolution than your display device, or Monster cables, power filters, etc.).


----------



## dgk

I just picked up the Samsung UHD Blu-Ray player UBD-KM85C at Costco for $140. I needed a Blu-ray player and might as well get the 4K version. As I was walking around, I noticed an Xbox One S (I think) 500gb plus some game for $300 and the box claimed that it plays 4K blu-rays. Well, if it does as good a job as the Samsung player, that means I get an Xbox One (plus game) for $160. I do play games, mostly on my computer or phone, but having the Xbox might be fun. I do have an Xbox 360 that doesn't get much attention though so I don't know. Mostly that served as an extender for Windows Media Player when I was using that a few years back.

Anyway, should I return the Samsung and get the Xbox?


----------



## Selden Ball

dgk said:


> I just picked up the Samsung UHD Blu-Ray player UBD-KM85C at Costco for $140. I needed a Blu-ray player and might as well get the 4K version. As I was walking around, I noticed an Xbox One S (I think) 500gb plus some game for $300 and the box claimed that it plays 4K blu-rays. Well, if it does as good a job as the Samsung player, that means I get an Xbox One (plus game) for $160. I do play games, mostly on my computer or phone, but having the Xbox might be fun. I do have an Xbox 360 that doesn't get much attention though so I don't know. Mostly that served as an extender for Windows Media Player when I was using that a few years back.
> 
> Anyway, should I return the Samsung and get the Xbox?


People have frequently reported problems getting the XB to bitstream the audio correctly. Apparently they aren't as easy to configure as standard disc players. 

Also, note that this thread is primarily for standard Blu-ray players. The thread dedicated to UHD players is http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...fficial-help-me-choose-uhd-player-thread.html


----------



## dgk

Ah, ok, thanks.


----------



## Jdgate

Hey y'all! Looking for a new 3d blu ray player. My 4 year old sony s5100 is crapping out on me. I don't need 4k, not concerned about streaming capability's (I have a Roku), but I do need 3d. It will run through an Onkyo 818 receiver, providing output to an Epson 5020ube projector. I will be controlling it using simple remote (if that makes a difference on some units working better then others). WIFI is fine, however an Ethernet port would be preferred. Don't need an oppo (...yet) or a high dollar model. Just something reliable and I guess better than what I had. Any help is appreciated even if it is "stay away from XXX brand or XXX model."


----------



## Selden Ball

Jdgate said:


> Hey y'all! Looking for a new 3d blu ray player. My 4 year old sony s5100 is crapping out on me. I don't need 4k, not concerned about streaming capability's (I have a Roku), but I do need 3d. It will run through an Onkyo 818 receiver, providing output to an Epson 5020ube projector. I will be controlling it using simple remote (if that makes a difference on some units working better then others). WIFI is fine, however an Ethernet port would be preferred. Don't need an oppo (...yet) or a high dollar model. Just something reliable and I guess better than what I had. Any help is appreciated even if it is "stay away from XXX brand or XXX model."


Sony's BDP-S5500 seems to be their least expensive 3D-capable player (assuming it's still available). Their BDP-S6700 will play 3D discs (and SACD) too, and is somewhat faster. Both are available for well under $100.


----------



## Jdgate

Selden Ball said:


> Sony's BDP-S5500 seems to be their least expensive 3D-capable player (assuming it's still available). Their BDP-S6700 will play 3D discs (and SACD) too, and is somewhat faster. Both are available for well under $100.


Thank you for the response. I will grab one of those.


----------



## Chris Matthews

*DVD choice*

Hello
Don’t often watch dvds but want to update my player. Have a Sony 4K Tv with my rx1050. Any suggestions for a medium player that can be unlocked as have many dvds from the UK
Any suggestions would be appreciated 
Many thxs


----------



## Selden Ball

Chris Matthews said:


> Hello
> Don’t often watch dvds but want to update my player. Have a Sony 4K Tv with my rx1050. Any suggestions for a medium player that can be unlocked as have many dvds from the UK
> Any suggestions would be appreciated
> Many thxs


If you're looking into 4K players, then you probably should post your question to the thread http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...fficial-help-me-choose-uhd-player-thread.html


----------



## Prime316

*What are the best non 4k bluray players*

I have a Sony BDP1200 from 2014 I believe. I feel as if i might need to upgrade in my bluray playback area. I am wanting to know of the best non-4k bluray players out there. I am concerned about audio and video clarity. Apps don't matter. Or is it best to get a 4k player?

One other thing....i don't want to spend more than $250.

Thanks


----------



## gt9450

Prime316 said:


> I have a Sony BDP1200 from 2014 I believe. I feel as if i might need to upgrade in my bluray playback area. I am wanting to know of the best non-4k bluray players out there. I am concerned about audio and video clarity. Apps don't matter. Or is it best to get a 4k player?
> 
> One other thing....i don't want to spend more than $250.
> 
> Thanks


Xbox One S. You can get one for around $200. Its future-proof when you movie it to 4k.


----------



## ratm

gt9450 said:


> Xbox One S. You can get one for around $200. Its future-proof when you movie it to 4k.


This ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Prime316

gt9450 said:


> Xbox One S. You can get one for around $200. Its future-proof when you movie it to 4k.


Wow, an answer I didn't expect. While I don't have an Xbox S, I do have an Xbox One that I am not using due to upgrading to the Xbox One X. I have never played Bluray movies on it due to it being in my living room and not in my theater room.


----------



## Eckels

Anyone here have a Panasonic DMP-UB200? 

Thoughts?


----------



## mikeynavy1

*x265 Support*

Can someone tell me if/what players now support x265/HEVC media player support via USB? I have looked at some Samsung, Sony, and Panasonic manuals and they either don't, or aren't clear.


----------



## teachsac

mikeynavy1 said:


> Can someone tell me if/what players now support x265/HEVC media player support via USB? I have looked at some Samsung, Sony, and Panasonic manuals and they either don't, or aren't clear.


This has been brought up before. Only UHD players support x265


----------



## wmcclain

mikeynavy1 said:


> Can someone tell me if/what players now support x265/HEVC media player support via USB? I have looked at some Samsung, Sony, and Panasonic manuals and they either don't, or aren't clear.


OPPO does.

This is new enough that I would be cautious until all the codec variations have been explored. It plays sample files I have downloaded and UHD rips produced by MakeMKV.

EDITED TO ADD: the OPPO 203 series, their UHD players.

-Bill


----------



## bcarlsontx

*Blu Ray Player Audio Output*

Absolute newbie here, with a question I have researched high and low and cannot find a specific answer to. If anyone knows, please feel free to point me in the right direction.

Long story short, I want to buy a new Blu-Ray player, because it seems like my PS4 Pro that I use to watch Blu-Ray's now seems that the audio output is a bit low. Also, streaming YouTube and Amazon/Netflix is quite lower volume than other sources I have for the same content. 

For instance, when watching YouTube videos on PS4 Pro, at a certain volume, produces lets say 80db when I measured it. When I watch YouTube videos on my Shield TV at the same exact volume, it is quite louder and measures around 85db. I swapped out cables and got same result. Swapped out HDMI inputs on the receiver, still same result. 

So this makes me think the PS4 Pro is just a crap source for Blu-Rays and streaming content, at least on the audio side of things. The picture looks fine. But I routinely have to jack up the volume to near or at 0db to get it to a level where I'm happy with Blu-Rays and streaming. On the Shield TV if I watch the same YouTube or Netflix apps at that level i'm bleeding at the ears almost.

Are some Blu-Ray players better sources than others for strictly volume output? I don't do any critical listening, I just like my movies and music just plain loud without having to turn the receiver up full blast, as I can with the Shield TV. 

My rather modest set up gets plenty loud with the right sources.

Receiver - Denon AVR-X3400H.
Mains - Klipsch R-28F powered by Emotiva Bas-X 300 (150Wx2)
Center - Klipsch R-25C powered by Outlaw Model 5000 (120x5)
Surrounds and Rear Surrounds - Klipsch R-14S powered by Outlaw Model 5000

I sit 11 feet away from the TV/front stage. With the high sensitivity of the speakers I have, i know it shouldn't take much to get them to be loud without having to turn the receiver up to calibrated reference level. I use dynamic EQ but not dynamic volume.

Like I said, I want to buy a new blu ray player that is a good source for audio not just video. Preferably without breaking the bank but willing to pay 500 for something if its absolutely worth it.

Can't find any information on if certain blu-ray players have louder source volume or whatever, than others. Or which ones specifically have louder capabilities? Or what metrics/specs can I look at when researching that will tell me this so I can know where to start. Thanks!


----------



## hernanu

bcarlsontx said:


> Absolute newbie here, with a question I have researched high and low and cannot find a specific answer to. If anyone knows, please feel free to point me in the right direction.
> 
> Long story short, I want to buy a new Blu-Ray player, because it seems like my PS4 Pro that I use to watch Blu-Ray's now seems that the audio output is a bit low. Also, streaming YouTube and Amazon/Netflix is quite lower volume than other sources I have for the same content.
> 
> For instance, when watching YouTube videos on PS4 Pro, at a certain volume, produces lets say 80db when I measured it. When I watch YouTube videos on my Shield TV at the same exact volume, it is quite louder and measures around 85db. I swapped out cables and got same result. Swapped out HDMI inputs on the receiver, still same result.
> 
> So this makes me think the PS4 Pro is just a crap source for Blu-Rays and streaming content, at least on the audio side of things. The picture looks fine. But I routinely have to jack up the volume to near or at 0db to get it to a level where I'm happy with Blu-Rays and streaming. On the Shield TV if I watch the same YouTube or Netflix apps at that level i'm bleeding at the ears almost.
> 
> Are some Blu-Ray players better sources than others for strictly volume output? I don't do any critical listening, I just like my movies and music just plain loud without having to turn the receiver up full blast, as I can with the Shield TV.
> 
> My rather modest set up gets plenty loud with the right sources.
> 
> Receiver - Denon AVR-X3400H.
> Mains - Klipsch R-28F powered by Emotiva Bas-X 300 (150Wx2)
> Center - Klipsch R-25C powered by Outlaw Model 5000 (120x5)
> Surrounds and Rear Surrounds - Klipsch R-14S powered by Outlaw Model 5000
> 
> I sit 11 feet away from the TV/front stage. With the high sensitivity of the speakers I have, i know it shouldn't take much to get them to be loud without having to turn the receiver up to calibrated reference level. I use dynamic EQ but not dynamic volume.
> 
> Like I said, I want to buy a new blu ray player that is a good source for audio not just video. Preferably without breaking the bank but willing to pay 500 for something if its absolutely worth it.
> 
> Can't find any information on if certain blu-ray players have louder source volume or whatever, than others. Or which ones specifically have louder capabilities? Or what metrics/specs can I look at when researching that will tell me this so I can know where to start. Thanks!


Well, you have two options, depending on what you want to spend and how much technology you want. 



A standard bluray player, which will let you play regular blurays, but not UHD blurays. An example is the Sony BDPS6700, which has streaming and all and costs below one hundred. 
A UHD player, which while it won't display UHD content on a non-UHD display without downscaling, will let you play UHD and regular bluray movies. An example is the Sony X800, about two hundred. 

The standard player is if you don't see yourself buying a UHD screen in the future, just want good play of regular blurays. The UHD would be if in the near term you're going to upgrade. 

I'd expect the UHD players to go down in price in the future, so if you don't need it now, it may be better to wait. 

As to the volume, both types of players can send their signals via the HDMI connection, and if set to bitstream, will basically dump the volume decision to your Denon, so they won't have anything to do with it.


----------



## bcarlsontx

hernanu said:


> Well, you have two options, depending on what you want to spend and how much technology you want.
> 
> 
> 
> A standard bluray player, which will let you play regular blurays, but not UHD blurays. An example is the Sony BDPS6700, which has streaming and all and costs below one hundred.
> A UHD player, which while it won't display UHD content on a non-UHD display without downscaling, will let you play UHD and regular bluray movies. An example is the Sony X800, about two hundred.
> 
> The standard player is if you don't see yourself buying a UHD screen in the future, just want good play of regular blurays. The UHD would be if in the near term you're going to upgrade.
> 
> I'd expect the UHD players to go down in price in the future, so if you don't need it now, it may be better to wait.
> 
> As to the volume, both types of players can send their signals via the HDMI connection, and if set to bitstream, will basically dump the volume decision to your Denon, so they won't have anything to do with it.


Thank you so much for the reply.

So what explains the situation when I stream content from PS4 vs Nvidia Shield, that I get higher decibels when I measure them at the same exact volume from the Denon receiver. In other words, -10 on the Shield TV is much louder than -10 on the PS4 when streaming content. As far as blu-ray goes, I have never owned another blu ray player so i haven't been able to measure any difference in output.

Thanks again!


----------



## hernanu

bcarlsontx said:


> Thank you so much for the reply.
> 
> So what explains the situation when I stream content from PS4 vs Nvidia Shield, that I get higher decibels when I measure them at the same exact volume from the Denon receiver. In other words, -10 on the Shield TV is much louder than -10 on the PS4 when streaming content. As far as blu-ray goes, I have never owned another blu ray player so i haven't been able to measure any difference in output.
> 
> Thanks again!


Not sure about the difference in volume. Check that the PS4 and the Shield are at full volume when you're using them, and modulate the volume with your AVR. If the difference still persists, try the two in the same HDMI input, it may be that one is set up different from the other.


----------



## D2Girls

I've got a 1500 budget for a new 4k player. I was looking at the udp 205 mainly for its solid build quality and featureset. I'd use all of its features. However I could use more... is there anything else of similar build quality and feature set, or perhaps better? As well, will the udp 205 support hdr10+, technicolor hdr? Should I wait until later this year to see if there's something better to come along? Good 4k playback, solid build quality are my only two necessary considerations. I'll be using it with a lg oled55b6 tv, I will NOT be utilizing the analog outs (if it has any, I know the 205 does) except the headamp circuit, if it has one. instead, I'll be using the digital out into my dac which is stereo only. perhaps i'm best off with the udp 203 in that case, though I would use the 205 headphone out if it's any good, and worth the extra $1k over the 203. last thing: I would use the SACD and hires playback of the 205, but I'm not sure if the 203 also does that. so yes at the moment i'm leaning heavily towards oppo, it seems like a bit of a no brainer to me, but if you can point me in the right direction of a simlar feature set player, perhaps a lower cost, let me know.


----------



## BillP

D2Girls said:


> I've got a 1500 budget for a new 4k player. I was looking at the udp 205 mainly for its solid build quality and featureset. I'd use all of its features. However I could use more... is there anything else of similar build quality and feature set, or perhaps better? As well, will the udp 205 support hdr10+, technicolor hdr? Should I wait until later this year to see if there's something better to come along? Good 4k playback, solid build quality are my only two necessary considerations. I'll be using it with a lg oled55b6 tv, I will NOT be utilizing the analog outs (if it has any, I know the 205 does) except the headamp circuit, if it has one. instead, I'll be using the digital out into my dac which is stereo only. perhaps i'm best off with the udp 203 in that case, though I would use the 205 headphone out if it's any good, and worth the extra $1k over the 203. last thing: I would use the SACD and hires playback of the 205, but I'm not sure if the 203 also does that. so yes at the moment i'm leaning heavily towards oppo, it seems like a bit of a no brainer to me, but if you can point me in the right direction of a simlar feature set player, perhaps a lower cost, let me know.


First, there is a separate sticky thread specifically for 4k players. Second, there is nothing better, IMO, than Oppo. Ordinarily, one should get the 203 if they are not going to use the analog audio outs. But if you need the headphone out, then you need to go with the 205 (video and digital audio are basically the same with both players, although the 205 touts jidder-free HDMI out for audio). Since your dac is stereo only, wouldn't you use the multichannel analog outs from the 205 for multichannel SACDs?


----------



## Matt Lawrence 2

*need help finding a 7.1 player*

Hello-

So I just finished my first home theater room build. It looks great! but I am new to 7.1 so I need help finding a new blu-ray player. Last time I was into this, 5.1 DD or 5.1 DTS was upper end end, and Blu-ray was brand new.

Im finding this quite a bit more complicated than my old 5.1 setup and my 10 year old old blu ray player is just not playing nice. I cant get anything above 5.1 after hours of trying all different settings, so I'm pretty sure i need a new player. I do want 3D

my gear:

epson home cinema 2150 projector (1080P, no 4K in here, but do want 3D)

Sony Core series hi res speakers all around in a 7.1 rear surround format. (No Atmos)

Sony STR-DH770 7.2 AVR specs below:

Decoding Format
DTS HD/DOLBYTRUHD/DOLBY DIGITAL+
YES/YES/YES

LPCM (2 CH/5.1 CH/7.1 CH) THROUGH HDMI
Yes (192kHz/24bit/Up to 7.1ch)

DOLBY DIGITAL/DTS
YES/YES

DOLBY DIGITAL EX
YES

DTS-ES (MATRIX6.1/DISCRETE6.1)
YES

DTS 96/24
YES

DOLBY PROLOGIC
YES

DOLBY PROLOGIC II
YES

DOLBY PROLOGIC IIX
YES

DOLBY DUAL MONO
YES

DSD
YES

96K/24 BIT PCM
YES



Any suggestions on what I need to be looking for in a new BD player? THANKS!


----------



## vendee

*Upright Blu Ray player*

For years I've used our PS3 as a Blu Ray player but recently there has been problems with the audio output. After about 20 minutes I start to getting audio dropouts about 1-2 seconds duration. It only does it on BD films, not on standard DVDs or games. I connected the HDMI cable directly to the TV, rather than through my Marantz receiver, and it still does it so luckily the receiver is fine.

Due to space considerations (storage unit has TV, centre speaker, receiver, PVR and HD-DVD player) the PS3 is mounted vertically. So my question is, can I buy a Blu Ray player which can be used vertically like the PS3? Or is it still possible to buy a combined BD/HDDVD player? I don't really want to spend a fortune. I'm sure most BD players will be an improvement on the PS3.

Thanks.


----------



## wmcclain

vendee said:


> For years I've used our PS3 as a Blu Ray player but recently there has been problems with the audio output. After about 20 minutes I start to getting audio dropouts about 1-2 seconds duration. It only does it on BD films, not on standard DVDs or games. I connected the HDMI cable directly to the TV, rather than through my Marantz receiver, and it still does it so luckily the receiver is fine.
> 
> Due to space considerations (storage unit has TV, centre speaker, receiver, PVR and HD-DVD player) the PS3 is mounted vertically. So my question is, can I buy a Blu Ray player which can be used vertically like the PS3? Or is it still possible to buy a combined BD/HDDVD player? I don't really want to spend a fortune. I'm sure most BD players will be an improvement on the PS3.
> 
> Thanks.


Vertical player: none that I have used. I recall the question being asked from time to time, but forget it there was a good solution.

HD-DVD has been out of production for years. Try the forum: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/151-hd-dvd-players/

-Bill


----------



## vendee

wmcclain said:


> Vertical player: none that I have used. I recall the question being asked from time to time, but forget it there was a good solution.
> 
> HD-DVD has been out of production for years. Try the forum: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/151-hd-dvd-players/
> 
> -Bill


I realise that the HD-DVD format disappeared years ago. I just wondered if you could still buy dual players. Thinking about it though, there is only about a handful of my HD-DVD discs that I would really miss and having priced them up on Blu ray format, it won't cost a lot to replace them. So I guess, I'll ditch the HD DVD player, stick a new Blu Ray player in its place and replace the HD-DVD films that I really like with Blu Ray versions. Its either that or buy a PS4 which will stand vertically and as I don't play a lot of games, that would be wasteful.


----------



## Purple Tang

*Players that allow USB stick scene and picture deletions*

*Looking for an affordable BluRay player that allows the user to delete video and pictures from USB.* Why? Much more comfortable using BluRay and television than laptop. 

Own a few BluRay players, they have pros and cons.

I have developed a preference for USB sticks at times:
* They hold a lot of data and laptop editing is easy.

Downside:
* They just quit working quite often. Three active, fun loving dogs do their share of damage.
* A lot of pics and videos that work on the laptop will not play on the USB port of the BluRay player. I would imagine there is more software on a typical laptop to "decode" data?


----------



## teachsac

Purple Tang said:


> *Looking for an affordable BluRay player that allows the user to delete video and pictures from USB.* Why? Much more comfortable using BluRay and television than laptop.
> 
> Own a few BluRay players, they have pros and cons.
> 
> I have developed a preference for USB sticks at times:
> * They hold a lot of data and laptop editing is easy.
> 
> Downside:
> * They just quit working quite often. Three active, fun loving dogs do their share of damage.
> * A lot of pics and videos that work on the laptop will not play on the USB port of the BluRay player. I would imagine there is more software on a typical laptop to "decode" data?



Deleting files on a drive has to be done at the computer.


----------



## Purple Tang

teachsac said:


> Deleting files on a drive has to be done at the computer.



OK.....thanks. Would a Sony PS3 work perhaps? Those are a bit like a computer. 
Thanks!


----------



## teachsac

Purple Tang said:


> OK.....thanks. Would a Sony PS3 work perhaps? Those are a bit like a computer.
> Thanks!


I don't have one, but I would doubt it.


----------



## Selden Ball

Purple Tang said:


> OK.....thanks. Would a Sony PS3 work perhaps? Those are a bit like a computer.
> Thanks!


If it's the user interface that bugs you, you might want to consider running a media player like Kodi on the computer which contains the files. Kodi includes the ability to delete and rename files and directories, although it's not enabled by default. You can connect the computer to the A/V system using HDMI and use an I/R remote to control it. These kinds of options are discussed in gory details in the AVS Home Theater Computer subforum at http://www.avsforum.com/forum/26-home-theater-computers/


----------



## teachsac

Not sure if it is the interface for him, or wanting to delete a file when coming across a file that isn't supported. That is why I use a media player, also. Haven't come across a file yet that it won't play, even those not supported by my players.


----------



## isagreg

*Blu-ray player advice*

Hello,

My 7 years old Panasonic DMP-BD655 Blu-ray player won’t play Blu-ray discs anymore (DVDs are fine). I cleaned it once, after that it worked couple of times, now it won’t work again.

I think I need a new player. I don’t buy Blu-rays and DVDs anymore, only rent them from Netflix, so don’t have access to 4K Blu-rays.

Which brand and model would you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## BillP

isagreg said:


> Hello,
> 
> My 7 years old Panasonic DMP-BD655 Blu-ray player won’t play Blu-ray discs anymore (DVDs are fine). I cleaned it once, after that it worked couple of times, now it won’t work again.
> 
> I think I need a new player. I don’t buy Blu-rays and DVDs anymore, only rent them from Netflix, so don’t have access to 4K Blu-rays.
> 
> Which brand and model would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks


Netflix does have 4K BluRays (for an additional monthly charge), but you would need a 4K display along with a 4K player to take advantage of them. Panasonic and Sony are the most popular. Oppo if you want high-end. Choose the specific model based on your needs (streaming, wi-fi, analog audio, etc).


----------



## wmcclain

BillP said:


> Netflix does have 4K BluRays


Wait...what?

-Bill


----------



## isagreg

BillP said:


> Netflix does have 4K BluRays (for an additional monthly charge), but you would need a 4K display along with a 4K player to take advantage of them.


I do have Netflix 4K streaming plan and 4K TV. And Netflix doesn’t have 4K Blu-rays and probably never will.

I just need a simple Blu-ray player to replace my dead one. I don’t even need streaming capabilities. Just solid, simple and most importantly reliable player.


----------



## BillP

wmcclain said:


> Wait...what?
> 
> -Bill


Sorry, wishful thinking. I know they have 4K, but I guess streaming only.


----------



## BillP

isagreg said:


> I just need a simple Blu-ray player to replace my dead one. I don’t even need streaming capabilities. Just solid, simple and most importantly reliable player.


Then another Panny or a Sony.


----------



## isagreg

BillP said:


> Then another Panny or a Sony.


Unfortunately the only player available from Panasonic right now is DMP-UB900, which is $500 4K player. I don’t wanna spend that much on a disc player, and even if I did I’d go with Oppo now.

Which Sony? 1700, 3700 or 6700?


----------



## BillP

isagreg said:


> Unfortunately the only player available from Panasonic right now is DMP-UB900, which is $500 4K player. I don’t wanna spend that much on a disc player, and even if I did I’d go with Oppo now.
> 
> Which Sony? 1700, 3700 or 6700?


It depends on which features you want. If you need Wi-Fi, you rule out the 1700. If you want 3D or 4K upscaling, then the 6700. Easy to compare the features on the BestBuy website.


----------



## misthalu

isagreg said:


> I do have Netflix 4K streaming plan and 4K TV. And Netflix doesn’t have 4K Blu-rays and probably never will.
> 
> I just need a simple Blu-ray player to replace my dead one. I don’t even need streaming capabilities. Just solid, simple and most importantly reliable player.


I gotta ask: What do you mean when you talk about Blu-rays on Netflix? Are we talking real Blu-rays including menus and bonus stuff that you can access via Netflix, or are you just talking about streaming the movie only? Because if you're just talking about streaming the actual movie, then why are you calling it Blu-ray?

EDIT: Ah, silly me. I thought this was Blu-ray streaming.... nevermind, move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## RiverSide

Hello all..

Considering an upgrade to my PS/3 for Blu-ray playback. Not because I need 4K which I don't. I need a more capable streaming blu-ray player. Must be DLNA capable, able to flawlessly play DTS-HD MA and Dolby Tru-HD when streamed. Don't need Dts:X or Atmos. 

Thought the SONY BDP-S6700 was close but it doesn't support HBO-GO.. which I need along with YouTube and Amazon Prime Video. Also 3D and 5GHz wifi band will be required.

Suggestions?


----------



## Selden Ball

RiverSide said:


> Hello all..
> 
> Considering an upgrade to my PS/3 for Blu-ray playback. Not because I need 4K which I don't. I need a more capable streaming blu-ray player. Must be DLNA capable, able to flawlessly play DTS-HD MA and Dolby Tru-HD when streamed. Don't need Dts:X or Atmos.
> 
> Thought the SONY BDP-S6700 was close but it doesn't support HBO-GO.. which I need along with YouTube and Amazon Prime Video. Also 3D and 5GHz wifi band will be required.
> 
> Suggestions?


My understanding is that due to their various inter-company licensing agreements, you aren't going to find a streaming device which has support for all of the various streaming services. Instead, you'll have to buy several different streamers, each with its own limitations and quirks. SmartTVs, Roku, Chromecast, AppleTV and an HTPC are some of the other possibilities that you might investigate.

Also, bear in mind that WiFi networking is not always as reliable as it needs to be, due to RF interference from things like microwave ovens, cordless phones and your neighbors' WiFi networks. Some people have good luck with it, but for others it's a royal pain. Hard-wired ethernet or power-line networking often are more reliable.

Sorry.


----------



## RiverSide

Selden Ball said:


> My understanding is that due to their various inter-company licensing agreements, you aren't going to find a streaming device which has support for all of the various streaming services. Instead, you'll have to buy several different streamers, each with its own limitations and quirks. SmartTVs, Roku, Chromecast, AppleTV and an HTPC are some of the other possibilities that you might investigate.


I was afraid of that.. maybe I do need a new streaming device only. PS/3 can bitstream output 7channel sound directly. It’s only using a DLNA server it’s causing this problem.



Selden Ball said:


> Also, bear in mind that WiFi networking is not always as reliable as it needs to be, due to RF interference from things like microwave ovens, cordless phones and your neighbors' WiFi networks. Some people have good luck with it, but for others it's a royal pain. Hard-wired ethernet or power-line networking often are more reliable.
> 
> Sorry.


True.. however I’ve been lucky streaming 1080 wirelessly to PS/3. It’s the high definition sound formats that are proving to be a challenge.


----------



## A.T.M.

vendee said:


> I realise that the HD-DVD format disappeared years ago. I just wondered if you could still buy dual players. Thinking about it though, there is only about a handful of my HD-DVD discs that I would really miss and having priced them up on Blu ray format, it won't cost a lot to replace them. So I guess, I'll ditch the HD DVD player, stick a new Blu Ray player in its place and replace the HD-DVD films that I really like with Blu Ray versions. Its either that or buy a PS4 which will stand vertically and as I don't play a lot of games, that would be wasteful.


Howdy,

HD DVD dual player will be hard, I don't know of any. I would probably ditch it, as you said; even though I liked HD DVD better (kind of like DVD Audio and probably Auro3D/Max). But if your going to buy the BR get the 4K that comes with it and a digital copy so you won't need to upgrade for 10-20 years hopefully the new players will upgrade 4K to 8K if the need ever arrises.

The vertical question was asked before without a good answer (no vertical players was the answer), except as you said, PS4; however, that would be wasteful and I returned a PS4 pro as the audio wasn't better than my PS3 IMHO.

Good luck,

Aaron


----------



## vendee

A.T.M. said:


> Howdy,
> 
> HD DVD dual player will be hard, I don't know of any. I would probably ditch it, as you said; even though I liked HD DVD better (kind of like DVD Audio and probably Auro3D/Max). But if your going to buy the BR get the 4K that comes with it and a digital copy so you won't need to upgrade for 10-20 years hopefully the new players will upgrade 4K to 8K if the need ever arrises.
> 
> The vertical question was asked before without a good answer (no vertical players was the answer), except as you said, PS4; however, that would be wasteful and I returned a PS4 pro as the audio wasn't better than my PS3 IMHO.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Aaron


Hi Aaron, I did buy a BD player in the end. I didn't get a 4K player because my current TV isn't 4K and I don't plan on replacing it for a few years. Strangely enough there seems to be a market on ebay for my Toshiba HD EP35 player and I should get back 50% of what I paid for the BD player. Not bad for a 10 year old player


----------



## A.T.M.

Bravo, well done sir, oh, and I meant the 4K media, not a 4K player, that way you have the media that you need in the possible future if/when you upgrade, (but doesn't matter now) 

Aaron


----------



## tonybradley

*Need New BR Player*

I have a dedicated HT with a Projector, and using one of the first Panasonic BluRay players from many, many years ago. It's starting to have issues playing certain BR discs. I need a new player, but not sure if I should purchase a standard BR player for my Non 4K PJ, or if I should go ahead and purchase a 4K player for a 1080p PJ. I read one article that stated the down conversion of a 4K disc to 1080p is handled differently depending on the player, and none handle it very well. The writer of the article was doing his comparison with a SONY 4K Player and an Oppo BR player, and I know the Oppo's are nice. He stated that for all his comparisons, his standard BR discs on the Oppo looked much better than the down converted 4K disk on his SONY 4K Player. I am not planning to upgrade my PJ to a 4K any time soon......so not sure if there will be a benefit to using a 4K Player. It would be "Nice" to go ahead and build my 4K disc collection, but not if I will sacrifice quality with the down conversion. I also read that 4K discs come with the BR version as well. If that's true, and watching Standard BR on the 4K player will be just as good as any BR player (since no down conversion necessary), then maybe it's a moot point and I should purchase a 4K player?

Thoughts?


----------



## BillP

Please use this dedicated thread for advice on purchasing a new player.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...ead-can-t-decide-start-here.html#post12573021

There is absolutely no reason for you to buy a 4K player for a 1080p projector. Save yourself some $$ and just buy a 1080p BR player. Sony, Panny, and Oppo are the most popular brands. Check out used models as well (the current Oppo's, for example, are only 4K).


----------



## bobknavs

With the exception of some sets of UHD disks that were sold by Walmart, every UHD disk that I have seen has come bundled with a regular BluRay disk.

The main problem with Oppo UHD players is that they are expensive. Their lower model, the 203, lists for $550US.

I don't know what to suggest. Many years ago, I knew a semi-pro musician who had started a CD audio collection, He didn't yet own a CD player. (They were very expensive when they first came to market. A $600 player in early 1984 would be equivalent to more than $1400 today.) I thought he was nuts at the time, but CDs don't usually decay with time, so...

Even if you wanted to start to build a UHD collection in advance of upgrading your projector, I'd go with a plain old BluRay player for now, even as a stopgap. Perfectly usable ones are cheap.


----------



## Selden Ball

Some people with 1080p displays get 4K UHD disc players because many movie titles provide Atmos or DTS:X soundtracks only on the 4K disc, not on the Blu-ray version. For those people, the enhanced audio is worth the video glitches. However, this tradeoff would be better discussed in the UHD player thread at http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...fficial-help-me-choose-uhd-player-thread.html


----------



## Justin Patel

Cambridge Audio CXUHD or Oppo UDP-203?!?! I need a Dolby Vision capable player and want the best possible quality. I'm only using it for 4K Blu-rays over HDMI. Does the CXUHD not having a DAC & analog circuitry really improve anything?


----------



## senor 1991

hey what is the best Blue-ray player is capable for the following 

1- Can external subtitles be added to disc playback
2- support Arabic subtitle 
3- free region 
4- great qualtiy
5- support hdr 
6- pay budget is 400$ maximum


----------



## hernanu

Justin Patel said:


> Cambridge Audio CXUHD or Oppo UDP-203?!?! I need a Dolby Vision capable player and want the best possible quality. I'm only using it for 4K Blu-rays over HDMI. Does the CXUHD not having a DAC & analog circuitry really improve anything?


 I am biased, as I own two Oppos, and plan on a 203 when I go 4K across my system, but.... 

In this choice I would go with the 203, since the Cambridge is basically the guts of the Oppo with Cambridge audio enclosure / some changes internally. I think the combination of performance, build quality, engineering quality, since you are going to get an increasingly improved product as time passes; this is done via firmware updates. You also get Oppo support, which is excellent; in ten years of owning Oppo bluray players, I've never had to call them, but they are there. 

As for the lack of DAC and analog circuitry, it's a don't care for me. I've used the analog circuitry in my 83 and my 103D, they performed flawlessly, but for me the HDMI connection is so convenient that it's used exclusively now. I use mine at least 50% of the time for music (network, disk, usb, streaming) and both music and disks perform extremely well on both decks.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## tonybradley

*Need a new Blu-Ray Player*

I have a very old, one of the first Panasonic Blu-ray Players. It's served me well for many, many years, but it's very slow loading discs and beginning to not play many of them.


I currently have an old 720p PJ, but will soon be purchasing a BenQ HT2050a 1080p Projector. I've been out of the loop for so long with players, I am not sure where to begin. I don't want junk, but don't want to spend several hundred dollars. I was reading about the Oppo 103D Darbee, but I can only find them on eBay at the moment, and even at $339, that's a little more than I want to spend. Would probably go with something cheaper and purchase an external Darbee if I feel it's worth it.


Should I go with one of the SONY UHD Blu-Ray players...or another UHD player? Not sure if that would be better/worse/same as an $80 standard Blu-ray player from LG or something. I am also not sure how the UHD players handle standard Blu-Ray discs.


Any help, opinions, etc. would be appreciated.


----------



## Selden Ball

tonybradley said:


> I have a very old, one of the first Panasonic Blu-ray Players. It's served me well for many, many years, but it's very slow loading discs and beginning to not play many of them.
> 
> 
> I currently have an old 720p PJ, but will soon be purchasing a BenQ HT2050a 1080p Projector. I've been out of the loop for so long with players, I am not sure where to begin. I don't want junk, but don't want to spend several hundred dollars. I was reading about the Oppo 103D Darbee, but I can only find them on eBay at the moment, and even at $339, that's a little more than I want to spend. Would probably go with something cheaper and purchase an external Darbee if I feel it's worth it.
> 
> 
> Should I go with one of the SONY UHD Blu-Ray players...or another UHD player? Not sure if that would be better/worse/same as an $80 standard Blu-ray player from LG or something. I am also not sure how the UHD players handle standard Blu-Ray discs.
> 
> 
> Any help, opinions, etc. would be appreciated.


If you want to listen to Atmos or DTS:X soundtracks, a 4K UHD player probably would be appropriate, one that also does a reasonable job of down-scaling 4K HDR to 1080p (not all do). Too often the 3D audio formats are provided only on 4K discs, not on standard Blu-rays of the same movie. UHD disc players play standard Blu-ray discs (ands DVD and CDs) fine. For help choosing one of those players, you should ask in the thread http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...fficial-help-me-choose-uhd-player-thread.html

If you need to play DVD-A discs then you need either a "universal" player like those from Oppo (203 or 205; their 100 series is no longer manufactured) or Sony's UHP-H1. Despite the name it does not play UHD discs.

If you need to play SACDs or 3D movies but not DVD-As, then Sony's 6700 would be appropriate. It costs less than $100. 

Otherwise, any player from Sony or Panasonic would do fine. They'll typically cost in the vicinity of $50. Traditionally Sony's streaming features and Panasonic's reliability have been better than those of their competition.


----------



## tonybradley

Selden Ball said:


> If you want to listen to Atmos or DTS:X soundtracks, a 4K UHD player probably would be appropriate, one that also does a reasonable job of down-scaling 4K HDR to 1080p (not all do). Too often the 3D audio formats are provided only on 4K discs, not on standard Blu-rays of the same movie. UHD disc players play standard Blu-ray discs (ands DVD and CDs) fine. For help choosing one of those players, you should ask in the thread http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...fficial-help-me-choose-uhd-player-thread.html
> 
> If you need to play DVD-A discs then you need either a "universal" player like those from Oppo (203 or 205; their 100 series is no longer manufactured) or Sony's UHP-H1. Despite the name it does not play UHD discs.
> 
> If you need to play SACDs or 3D movies but not DVD-As, then Sony's 6700 would be appropriate. It costs less than $100.
> 
> Otherwise, any player from Sony or Panasonic would do fine. They'll typically cost in the vicinity of $50. Traditionally Sony's streaming features and Panasonic's reliability have been better than those of their competition.



Looks like my Thread was moved to this one, which is why I couldn't find it this morning..LOL. I don't know how I overlooked this sticky, but will be going through this thread this evening. Thank you for the information you have provided. I do not have Atmos capability....and probably won't, or if so, not for a while. Since I'll have a standard 1080p PJ, I wanted to get the correct type of Blu-ray player. If getting a UHD player now would work well, for either downscaling a UHD Disc to 1080p or just handling a Blu-ray well would be better, I'll go with that. I have read that not all UHD players handle downscaling of HDR to SDR the same, where some are much better than others. That was my fear of going ahead and starting a UHD disc collection, using a UHD player and downscaling to 1080p. Given the UHD disc comes with the Blu-ray discs, if the UHD player handles a normal Blu-ray as well as any other standard Blu-ray player, then that may be the best option for me so I have it for if I do start using Atmos or upgrade to a 4K PJ in the future.


----------



## David B Wilkerson

Hello. New to the forum. I've decided to get a TCL 6 55" -- my first HD set -- when it comes out in May, and I've now turned my attention to choosing the right Blu-ray player.

I was hoping not to pay more than $300 for a player. I don't need one that is particularly good at streaming, since the TCL will haveRoku on board. 

I'm primarily interested in acquiring widescreen classics from the '50s, '60s and '70s on Blu-ray. While some of them have been issued as 4k UHD discs, it seems for now that many (most?) will not be in the near term, so I was thinking about something like a Sony BDP-S6700 that's made for standard HD discs and upscales to 4k. I also thought the region-free capability of the BDP-6700 would be useful for quality discs that have not been released for Region A, such as "55 Days at Peking" and "The War Lord."

I'm also considering native 4k players such as the Sony UBP-X700 and the Panasonic DMP-UB200.


----------



## David B Wilkerson

David B Wilkerson said:


> Hello. New to the forum. I've decided to get a TCL 6 55" -- my first HD set -- when it comes out in May, and I've now turned my attention to choosing the right Blu-ray player.
> 
> I was hoping not to pay more than $300 for a player. I don't need one that is particularly good at streaming, since the TCL will haveRoku on board.
> 
> I'm primarily interested in acquiring widescreen classics from the '50s, '60s and '70s on Blu-ray. While some of them have been issued as 4k UHD discs, it seems for now that many (most?) will not be in the near term, so I was thinking about something like a Sony BDP-S6700 that's made for standard HD discs and upscales to 4k. I also thought the region-free capability of the BDP-6700 would be useful for quality discs that have not been released for Region A, such as "55 Days at Peking" and "The War Lord."
> 
> I'm also considering native 4k players such as the Sony UBP-X700 and the Panasonic DMP-UB200.


Hmm. No suggestions, eh? I considered the UHD Blu-ray forum, but thought this would be the appropriate place to ask, as I was also considering standard players. 

I also looked today at prices on used Oppo 103s, but found them to be out of my price range.


----------



## geocab

I'm looking for a Bluray player for my in-laws. Something with an easy to use interface where they can stream Amazon and Netflix. Also needs to have wireless capability. 

I thought the Sony S3700 or S6700 sounded good until I started reading the reviews. I read a lot of negative "child lock" issues for the S3700 and freezing issues. Also many power issues with the 6700. I looked at recent reviews instead of most useful and these issues seem to still be prevalant. Anything out there with better QC?

4k is not needed. 

Thank you!


----------



## geocab

Well, took a chance on S6700. Nothing else seems to compare.


----------



## Spoofer

I'm looking to finally buy a serious player, and upgrade from simply using my PS3 and PS4. The first thing I'm concerned about is...

The bulk of my personal library is anime, and there are plenty of DVDs in the collection where upgrades to BD are unlikely. I'm looking for a player that excels at deinterlacing and making DVDs look as great as they possibly can. I've played these DVDs on maybe a dozen cheap (~$100) players over the years, and while the PS4 deinterlaces better than all of them, it's still quite lacking... It takes about a quarter to half a second to read a scene after a transition and then figure out how best to deinterlace it. Additionally, while the PS4 is slightly better than the PS3 (which was better than everything else I've tried), during movement, lines of course get pretty smeary and wobbly. Full combing artifacts pop up from time to time. Interlaced anime is generally not pretty to look at, whereas it's easier to overlook in live-action.

I'm spoiled by 1080p BDs at this point, as well as DVDs with progressive content which end up feeling like finding buried treasure whenever I unearth them. But I certainly hope some higher end players can make all these interlaced DVDs look as good as they were originally intended to look, at least better than the PS4 can. Are there players which can read ahead of the displayed video output and correct for the interlaced frames instantly? Or at least with faster response? Any that offer an improvement over the typical smeary line/wobbliness of lower-end players? Or are these interlaced DVDs doomed to look janky forever?

I'm also looking for a 4K UHD player with HDR/DV support, and ideally something where I can override the recent trend of locked subtitles on anime BDs since I have a few years of Japanese under my belt. I'd be willing to pay prices up to the OPPO 203, but suggestions for less expensive players would of course be welcome if they could accomplish what I'm looking for above.

I'd appreciate any feedback and suggestions, thanks!


----------



## BillP

Spoofer said:


> I'm looking to finally buy a serious player, and upgrade from simply using my PS3 and PS4. The first thing I'm concerned about is...
> 
> The bulk of my personal library is anime, and there are plenty of DVDs in the collection where upgrades to BD are unlikely. I'm looking for a player that excels at deinterlacing and making DVDs look as great as they possibly can. I've played these DVDs on maybe a dozen cheap (~$100) players over the years, and while the PS4 deinterlaces better than all of them, it's still quite lacking... It takes about a quarter to half a second to read a scene after a transition and then figure out how best to deinterlace it. Additionally, while the PS4 is slightly better than the PS3 (which was better than everything else I've tried), during movement, lines of course get pretty smeary and wobbly. Full combing artifacts pop up from time to time. Interlaced anime is generally not pretty to look at, whereas it's easier to overlook in live-action.
> 
> I'm spoiled by 1080p BDs at this point, as well as DVDs with progressive content which end up feeling like finding buried treasure whenever I unearth them. But I certainly hope some higher end players can make all these interlaced DVDs look as good as they were originally intended to look, at least better than the PS4 can. Are there players which can read ahead of the displayed video output and correct for the interlaced frames instantly? Or at least with faster response? Any that offer an improvement over the typical smeary line/wobbliness of lower-end players? Or are these interlaced DVDs doomed to look janky forever?
> 
> I'm also looking for a 4K UHD player with HDR/DV support, and ideally something where I can override the recent trend of locked subtitles on anime BDs since I have a few years of Japanese under my belt. I'd be willing to pay prices up to the OPPO 203, but suggestions for less expensive players would of course be welcome if they could accomplish what I'm looking for above.
> 
> I'd appreciate any feedback and suggestions, thanks!


----------



## Spoofer

BillP said:


> IMO, the best UHD players are the Oppo 203 and the Panasonic DMP-UB900, for upscaling DVDs and playing HD/UHD discs. Do you have a 4K display?


Yep, the TCL p607.


----------



## senor 1991

I'm looking for alternative for Oppo 203 which capable of loading subtitle from USB while Playback Bluray movie , any suggest ?


----------



## sphinx99

*Plex capable BD player with s-video*

So I have this crazy idea to dump a ton of digital video (personal) to SVHS. If you must know why, it’s because I have a ton of TOTL metal tape NIB and multiple TOTL fully serviced recorders, and since I have it all and in good shape I figured why not. 

The problem is that my only playback device with s-video is a very old DVD player. My Oppo 203 and 205 lack the output. As does my Apple TV etc. my av processor (Yamaha 3060) can’t handle the input either and does not have a s-video output. So....

I’m hoping there is a player out there that (a) can run plex or otherwise can play the typical formats off USB/share reasonably well like my Oppo and (b) has a good quality s-video output. Particularly one that doesn’t go through an intermediate composite stage internally. Thoughts?


----------



## wmcclain

sphinx99 said:


> So I have this crazy idea to dump a ton of digital video (personal) to SVHS. If you must know why, it’s because I have a ton of TOTL metal tape NIB and multiple TOTL fully serviced recorders, and since I have it all and in good shape I figured why not.
> 
> The problem is that my only playback device with s-video is a very old DVD player. My Oppo 203 and 205 lack the output. As does my Apple TV etc. my av processor (Yamaha 3060) can’t handle the input either and does not have a s-video output. So....
> 
> I’m hoping there is a player out there that (a) can run plex or otherwise can play the typical formats off USB/share reasonably well like my Oppo and (b) has a good quality s-video output. Particularly one that doesn’t go through an intermediate composite stage internally. Thoughts?


No, that doesn't exist. Maybe an HTPC solution? I haven't looked for motherboards with s-video.

-Bill


----------



## blu718

I am in the market for a 4k player in the sub $250 range. At first I was just going to just get an Xbox One S and call it a day but heard they have some color reproduction issues as well as lack audio capabilities of other players so not sure if Id be better off with something else in that price range. 

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## micahdesign

*Playing a separate subtitle from file*

Hello All!

Hope this is the right sub-forum. I found a favorite movie of mine finally on Blu ray! it is Region 1, but.....the movie audio is Polish and the Blu ray is from Japan so only Japanese subtitles. I speak/read English. I might just buy the movie to finally watch HD quality on my Sony 45es projector.

Any economical options to merging an external subtitle file? I have the english DVD to get the subtitles from. Maybe a used bluray player that can do this? Or some kind of way to project text separately?

Anyone ever heard of doing this? Thanks!


----------



## wmcclain

micahdesign said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Hope this is the right sub-forum. I found a favorite movie of mine finally on Blu ray! it is Region 1, but.....the movie audio is Polish and the Blu ray is from Japan so only Japanese subtitles. I speak/read English. I might just buy the movie to finally watch HD quality on my Sony 45es projector.
> 
> Any economical options to merging an external subtitle file? I have the english DVD to get the subtitles from. Maybe a used bluray player that can do this? Or some kind of way to project text separately?
> 
> Anyone ever heard of doing this? Thanks!


There are software tools to extract titles into media files and merge in audio and subtitle tracks. I recommend MakeMKV and mkvmerge.

Else, the OPPO players support external subtitles.

-Bill


----------



## Saturn94

geocab said:


> Well, took a chance on S6700. Nothing else seems to compare.


How did it work out?

I’m looking for a basic, reliable BD player, but not having much luck.


----------



## El Matadurr

Hey all. Couldn't find an answer forum-searching in recent posts, so I'll ask it here in the present.

Looking for a great quality, no frills Blu-ray player for a Panasonic P65S64 I brought back from the dead. I basically have just a few things I'm looking for:

-Solid 1080p playback/processing
-Great DVD upscaling (I know Oppo used to be the head honcho in this area), and yes, I do know that all Blu-Ray players apparently can do this decently nowadays. Still want to know if there's any that stand out.
-Proper 24p cadence playback support for my TV's 48hz mode
-Can handle/output proper sound file types over HDMI to a Denon receiver I recently picked up (AVRS530BT)

I don't need SmartTV features and I don't need 4K playback (I won't get a 4K player until my S60 kicks the bucket for good). 

I used to use a Panasonic DMP-BDT110 with the set and it seemed to do fine (I've misplaced it over the years and many moves). I have also heard the DMP-BDT220 is a great player too.

Any other options I can put on a shortlist to shop around? Thanks!


----------



## El Matadurr

Well after some digging through eBay I pulled the trigger on an Oppo-93 much below average selling price. Was looking for an 83 for the past few days until I found that the 93 doesn't have a fan. This should help cut down on the noise for sure.

Will update once I test it out on the 'ole Panny.


----------



## tractng

*Need a player that can adjust subtitle*

Besides the Oppo, are there any other players that can adjust the subtitles? I just bought a cinemscope (2.35:1) screen and would like to be able to move subtitles onto the screen. Will be using manual zoom since my Sony 40es doesn't have memory lens. 

Thanks,
TT


----------



## MacinMan

Hey guys,


I was pointed to this thread as a place to ask about upgrading my current Blu-ray player.


I have 2 setups, one in the bedroom, and one in the living room. The one in the living room is 4k compatible, and pretty much set. The one in the bedroom is 1080p, and the one i'm considering upgrading the player in.


Currently I have a Sony BDP-S6700 on that setup. My sound receivers are Vizio SB3651-e6 5.1 sound bar systems. Since I live in an apartment, I've decided to invest in stuff for a more casual environment rather then a dedicated setup.


The only change I want to make to the 1080p setup is to get a player that can internally decode the codecs, and pass them as 5.1 PCM. The Sony BDP-S6700 can only output 2 channel PCM, even over HDMI.


The sound bars can receive standard DD, DTS, and DD+ 5.1 via HDMI, and LPCM 5.1 (HDMI only) no HD audio support unless the player / device decodes and sends as PCM.


As far as the 4k / HDR setup goes, I have a Sony UBP-X800 on that setup, which gives me the PCM compatibility I want out there.


A few thoughts I've had since keeping one HD, and 4K setup for a couple years together now is:
The only thing I get from 4K at this point over HD, is HDR, however with that said I have mostly DVD, and blu-ray quality content (both streaming, and physical media). With this said If I hadn't given 4k a try, I would be perfectly happy to stick with standard DVD, and Blu-ray for now.


With all this said, I would be curious to hear what others have to say.


Thanks.


----------



## El Matadurr

MacinMan said:


> With all this said, I would be curious to hear what others have to say.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


For 1080p, you can look at an older Oppo Audiophile-style player. I'm sure that will provide whatever decoding you need, and then some. Like the BDP-95 or BDP-105, I'm thinking.


----------



## El Matadurr

An update on my end for anyone out there searching for a similar case I had above. The Oppo 93 has been fantastic so far. Obviously Blu-Rays look great, but I'm seriously impressed with the DVD upscaling too. Tons of options to tweak settings as well, I'm hoping this works well into the death of my Panasonic before jumping to 4k for my home theater-ish setup.

Only negative is I thought load times would be better. They are about the same as my old Panasonic Blu-Ray player used to be. Not a dealbreaker in the slightest, though.


----------



## MacinMan

El Matadurr said:


> For 1080p, you can look at an older Oppo Audiophile-style player. I'm sure that will provide whatever decoding you need, and then some. Like the BDP-95 or BDP-105, I'm thinking.


Thanks I'll do some checking around. I'll probably wait until the player stops working as I do get the standard codecs, and if the disc has a PCM track on it, that will play (Cars, is an example there). It's just decoding dolby, or DTS and sending as PCM is where the Sony BDP-S6700 falls short.


----------



## Selden Ball

MacinMan said:


> Thanks I'll do some checking around. I'll probably wait until the player stops working as I do get the standard codecs, and if the disc has a PCM track on it, that will play (Cars, is an example there). It's just decoding dolby, or DTS and sending as PCM is where the Sony BDP-S6700 falls short.


Samsung's standard Blu-ray players seem to have multichannel decoders, but people seem to report that they have reliability problems. My impression is that just about all of the other inexpensive Blu-ray players have dropped multichannel decoding, presumably because of the licensing costs.


----------



## MacinMan

Selden Ball said:


> Samsung's standard Blu-ray players seem to have multichannel decoders, but people seem to report that they have reliability problems. My impression is that just about all of the other inexpensive Blu-ray players have dropped multichannel decoding, presumably because of the licensing costs.


Well, if needed, I can get a second 4K compatible player such as a second UBP-X800 since I like that player. They will work on an HD setup, and also play the UHD discs in HD. So, I guess looking for a standard blu-ray player only isn't critical now, since the new ones are backward compatible. As I mentioned though, will check around when I really need a new one. Just doing some research right now.


----------



## vett93

*New player and setup recommendation*

I'd like to get a new Blu-Ray player for movies and music. For movies, I'd like to send the audio to the TV via a HDMI cable. For music, I'd like to send the audio to the soundbar. I have not purchased the soundbar or Blu-Ray player yet. The soundbar needs to connect to the TV for movies too.

Can someone suggest how I can achieve this? What models should I get to achieve this?


----------



## wmcclain

vett93 said:


> I'd like to get a new Blu-Ray player for movies and music. For movies, I'd like to send the audio to the TV via a HDMI cable. For music, I'd like to send the audio to the soundbar. I have not purchased the soundbar or Blu-Ray player yet. The soundbar needs to connect to the TV for movies too.
> 
> Can someone suggest how I can achieve this? What models should I get to achieve this?


I think any current models would do what you want. Most modern TVs have audio outputs of some sort so you would do this:

player -> (via HDMI) -> TV -> soundbar

Check that the outputs of your TV and the inputs of the soundbar are of the same type. Mine has both 2-channel analog and optical; I tested both and use the optical just because I had the cable on hand.

In the above configuration the TV has to be on when you listen to music; is that a problem?

We have a soundbar forum here if you want recommendations.

-Bill


----------



## vett93

wmcclain said:


> I think any current models would do what you want. Most modern TVs have audio outputs of some sort so you would do this:
> 
> player -> (via HDMI) -> TV -> soundbar
> 
> Check that the outputs of your TV and the inputs of the soundbar are of the same type. Mine has both 2-channel analog and optical; I tested both and use the optical just because I had the cable on hand.
> 
> In the above configuration the TV has to be on when you listen to music; is that a problem?
> 
> We have a soundbar forum here if you want recommendations.
> 
> -Bill


Thanks, Bill. I was hoping that I didn't have to turn on TV when listening to music. I should have stated that.

After reading the user manual of a Sony Blu-Ray player, I think I can use bluetooth to stream the music to the soundbar and bypass the TV completely.


----------



## Canon183

Hello,

I'm looking for a 4K bluray player capable of dolby vision playback to take full advantage of the OLED65B7A. Any suggestions out there that cost less than an Oppo-203? I really would like to just get an xbox one x so I can have a console gaming system as well, but I've read the color reproduction isn't the best, and no dolby vision report. Any suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## mikeford

vett93 said:


> Thanks, Bill. I was hoping that I didn't have to turn on TV when listening to music. I should have stated that.
> 
> After reading the user manual of a Sony Blu-Ray player, I think I can use bluetooth to stream the music to the soundbar and bypass the TV completely.


Bluetooth can/usually does have moderate audio quality issues. We stopped using it even in the cars after a bit of AUX cable comparison.


----------



## mdavej

Canon183 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for a 4K bluray player capable of dolby vision playback to take full advantage of the OLED65B7A. Any suggestions out there that cost less than an Oppo-203? I really would like to just get an xbox one x so I can have a console gaming system as well, but I've read the color reproduction isn't the best, and no dolby vision report. Any suggestions would be much appreciated!


You'll have better luck asking in the 4k thread. This thread is about 2k blu-ray players.


----------



## Lea Frydman

*Need Expert Help Buying DVD Player*

OK I have an LG "Smart " TV Model No 60LN5710 (2013) Recently I lost the option for wireless connection. Talked to LP techie to no avail. Every time I try my TV just will NOT connect to my internet provider. So rather that buy a new TV I thought I would just get an wireless DVD player and connect my TV via this device... so that I can what Netflix etc. However, now this is my issue... not all DVD players have the built in apps that I need... I want *Netflix - ABC IView - SBS on Demand and YouTube *apps ... now when I rang Sony and LG just don't know or cannot assure me that these apps are standard option on their DVD players... Can anyone here offer me the assurance of a model Blueray DVD player that has these apps installed and offer me the model numbers... thanks


----------



## Selden Ball

Lea Frydman said:


> OK I have an LG "Smart " TV Model No 60LN5710 (2013) Recently I lost the option for wireless connection. Talked to LP techie to no avail. Every time I try my TV just will NOT connect to my internet provider. So rather that buy a new TV I thought I would just get an wireless DVD player and connect my TV via this device... so that I can what Netflix etc. However, now this is my issue... not all DVD players have the built in apps that I need... I want *Netflix - ABC IView - SBS on Demand and YouTube *apps ... now when I rang Sony and LG just don't know or cannot assure me that these apps are standard option on their DVD players... Can anyone here offer me the assurance of a model Blueray DVD player that has these apps installed and offer me the model numbers... thanks


Netflix and YouTube are readily available in Blu-ray players. ABC and SBS are not. You might want to consider a Roku or Apple TV device.

(SBS seems to be available only in Australia. Most people on AVS are in the U.S.)


----------



## directtv

*Blueray player suggestions*

Hi All,

I just ordered my 7.1 speakers from Infinity. I need your suggestions to get one best affordable fully loaded blueray player which will give me the best audio effects.


----------



## bobknavs

As long as you're connecting the player to a receiver using HDMI, it will not matter.

If you have a high-end analog audio system that you wish to drive with 7 analog outputs from the player, you probably wouldn't be posting the question. Players with analog outputs tend to be expensive (Oppo, high-end Panasonics).


----------



## taichi4

*BluRay Players with Component Audio?*

Are there any BluRay Players in 2018 with Component Audio outputs?


----------



## Jawaburger

I assume you mean analog audio out? Oppo has it, though it is getting hard to buy one of those new. Analog outs for audio were often only on the higher end players and universal players, and mostly disappeared with HDMI becoming ubiquitous.


----------



## taichi4

I knew about Oppo. but it will likely no longer get updates (firmware) and it has limited streaming apps. So there is no contemporary player with analog audio? What about convertors to provide analog audio?


----------



## bobknavs

taichi4 said:


> I knew about Oppo. but it will likely no longer get updates (firmware) and it has limited streaming apps. So there is no contemporary player with analog audio? What about convertors to provide analog audio?


Panasonic DMP-UB900. Almost as expensive as the Oppo 203.


----------



## dgk

*Bluray player with apps and RCA audio outs?*

It doesn't have to be 4k, but I need a BR player that has apps (Netflix, etc) built in, and analog RCA outputs. It's going to be used in a theater that sends the audio through a Soundcraft 32 channel board (mostly used as mono) so I don't currently need 5.1 or anything more than plain old stereo analog. I hope to set up surround sound but that's a project for the future.

If I have to I can get something like the Toslink splitter, but I would like to avoid that if I can. Thanks for any help.


----------



## BackstreetZAFU

*Wireless Blu-Ray Player?*

Hi Everyone, 

First time poster, with a really dumb question: Does there exist a TRUE, COMPLETELY wireless Blu-Ray/DVD player? 

I have an LG 55LES400 TV, and I'm looking for a Blu-Ray/DVD player that will work wirelessly. The only wire I want is the power cord. Is that possible? 

I've looked online, and I see plenty of WiFi enabled players, but they also seem to include ethernet cables and ports, etc., which makes me wonder if the wireless capabilities will actually function. Are there any DVD players I can just plug in and "stream" to my TV? 

I've also seen setups that involve wireless adapters, or antennas (I think), that plug into the HDMI ports on the TV. I'm open to that, too. I just like my wires the way they are now, and don't want to mess with them, haha. Lame, I know. 

Hopefully I've explained my question well enough. If I'm totally out of left field, let me know and I'll try to explain better. 

I appreciate the help and, like I said, I know it's probably a dumb question. So, I appreciate you being kind in your responses. 

Thanks very much!
-matt


----------



## hernanu

BackstreetZAFU said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> First time poster, with a really dumb question: Does there exist a TRUE, COMPLETELY wireless Blu-Ray/DVD player?
> 
> I have an LG 55LES400 TV, and I'm looking for a Blu-Ray/DVD player that will work wirelessly. The only wire I want is the power cord. Is that possible?
> 
> I've looked online, and I see plenty of WiFi enabled players, but they also seem to include ethernet cables and ports, etc., which makes me wonder if the wireless capabilities will actually function. Are there any DVD players I can just plug in and "stream" to my TV?
> 
> I've also seen setups that involve wireless adapters, or antennas (I think), that plug into the HDMI ports on the TV. I'm open to that, too. I just like my wires the way they are now, and don't want to mess with them, haha. Lame, I know.
> 
> Hopefully I've explained my question well enough. If I'm totally out of left field, let me know and I'll try to explain better.
> 
> I appreciate the help and, like I said, I know it's probably a dumb question. So, I appreciate you being kind in your responses.
> 
> Thanks very much!
> -matt


Plenty of them work as well as your home network allows them to. I hard wire mine because I've set them up that way, but would have no problem working wirelessly. Of course you still need an HDMI cable.


----------



## BackstreetZAFU

"Of course you still need an HDMI cable."

That's what I'm confused about. There's no way to wirelessly stream the movie from the DVD player straight to the TV without a cable? Like how a wireless computer mouse has a dongle that plugs in to the actual computer, so no wire is needed? I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around this, in case you can't tell. 

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## aaronwt

BackstreetZAFU said:


> "Of course you still need an HDMI cable."
> 
> That's what I'm confused about. There's no way to wirelessly stream the movie from the DVD player straight to the TV without a cable? Like how a wireless computer mouse has a dongle that plugs in to the actual computer, so no wire is needed? I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around this, in case you can't tell.
> 
> Thanks for your patience!


No there isn't. Well I don't know about a DVD player since I haven't used them since 2005. But the UHD BD players need an HDCP 2.2 connection. And needs an extra ely high bitrate cable. Since bandwidth can reach 18Gblps. There is no way that bitrate is gong to be streaming over WiFi. The fastest wifi connection comes nowhere close to that.

Sent from my Nexus 7(16GB) using Tapatalk


----------



## Selden Ball

BackstreetZAFU said:


> "Of course you still need an HDMI cable."
> 
> That's what I'm confused about. There's no way to wirelessly stream the movie from the DVD player straight to the TV without a cable? Like how a wireless computer mouse has a dongle that plugs in to the actual computer, so no wire is needed? I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around this, in case you can't tell.
> 
> Thanks for your patience!


Video can be sent over wireless (and wired) networks using the DLNA protocol, but all of the disc players that I know about are only DLNA clients, not servers. In other words, you can stream video to a disc player (which then outputs the video over HDMI) but a player can't transmit video over DLNA to a TV. In most cases people use DLNA to stream video from NAS (Network Attached Storage) devices and from computers ( aka HTPCs) to players or to TVs. DLNA can also be used to transmit stereo audio to receivers and pre/pros.

Alternatively, wireless replacements for HDMI cables are available, but they're more expensive than many Blu-ray disc players.


----------



## oxinferno

*Needing a 3D Blu-ray player recommendation*

Hey guys,

I have some 3D Blu-rays and my current non-3D player is a bit flaky. I thought I read that the 2018 models weren't going to support 3D. But, looks like they do. Is this year the last year to buy? If so, what models should I be looking at? I have an LG OLED65C7P. I don't really need it to be UHD since I don't have any discs and currently no plans for buying any. But, I'm not a fan of buying old tech either. I see what I think is a good price on a LG UBK90. What do you guys think? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jonandabby

I got bargains on both the UKD90 and the Sony X800 - both on sale and/or Prime Day. I have a LG C8 tv.... I don't see many reviews on the UDK90 yet, and the X800 is fairly well reviewed (it seems to be the best reviewed normal priced player right now). Which should I get?


----------



## goros

Looking to get a good 4k player that would be equivalent to an Oppo 203. I missed my shot before the price spiked.


What's the market look like and what seems to be the most "future-proof"? Currently not on ATMOS, I have an 11.2 externally amped system running on a denon 4311ci as pre/pro, but will move to Atmos at some point. I intend to maintain a pre/pro system for audio decode.


----------



## Selden Ball

goros said:


> Looking to get a good 4k player that would be equivalent to an Oppo 203. I missed my shot before the price spiked.
> 
> 
> What's the market look like and what seems to be the most "future-proof"? Currently not on ATMOS, I have an 11.2 externally amped system running on a denon 4311ci as pre/pro, but will move to Atmos at some point. I intend to maintain a pre/pro system for audio decode.


This thread's for 1080p players. You'll get better answers in the 4K player thread at http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...fficial-help-me-choose-uhd-player-thread.html


----------



## goros

whoops. thanks!


----------



## lhousesoccer

*LG BD590 died, need Recommendation for new Blu-Ray with integrated harddrive*

We've been running an LG BD590 with the 250gb integrated harddrive. Had it maybe 10 years? Not even sure. Bought it brand new when it first came out on the market.


Anyways, it appears it has died. Menu comes up, we can select HDD and see our folders, but it won't open them. We get a red circle with a slash icon when we try to select something. Tried a hard reset (hold POWER down), inserted a USB chip with the last firmware update from 2014 and let it update, and when it was finished, it still did the same thing. 



For a new Blu-Ray, I don't care about UHD. We have a 65" Samsung TV, it's not 4K and will likely never go to 4K or UHD. I just need a regular old Blu-Ray player, BUT we really like the 250gb integrated harddrive. We have home movies on it, mp4 movie files etc. It's sweet to just turn on the blu-ray, pull up the menu, and select something from our library.


A quick Google search doesn't come up with any new players that have this feature that the BD590 had. We don't want to spend a fortune. Just a good quality Blu-Ray we can play discs in as well as play our library.


Thanks.


----------



## mdavej

Today you can host your library anywhere and playback via DLNA or an app like Plex. No need for a drive in the player. So any player will work fine. Just pick the price and other features you want. I just picked up a used Sony S6700 for less than $40 shipped.


----------



## lhousesoccer

Thanks for the reply. I not up enough on new technology to follow what you're saying. Not sure what DNLA is, or how to make it work, or how to play it through an app. All the mp4 files we have are on my desktop (which does have wifi) but I don't have a home network, and don't use the cloud. So, if it's easy enough, could you give me a "101" version of how I could play my mp4 files on my Samsung TV through any old blu-ray player using one of the methods you're talking about? It sounds awesome, just not sure I would know where to start getting things set up.


----------



## aaronwt

lhousesoccer said:


> Thanks for the reply. I not up enough on new technology to follow what you're saying. Not sure what DNLA is, or how to make it work, or how to play it through an app. All the mp4 files we have are on my desktop (which does have wifi) but I don't have a home network, and don't use the cloud. So, if it's easy enough, could you give me a "101" version of how I could play my mp4 files on my Samsung TV through any old blu-ray player using one of the methods you're talking about? It sounds awesome, just not sure I would know where to start getting things set up.


Just put the files on an external USB drive and plug it directly into the TV or BD player USB port. And just make sure the files you want to play are compatible with the TV or BD player.

Sent from my Tab S 10.5 using Tapatalk


----------



## lhousesoccer

LOL, yeah, well I guess when you put it that way, it definitely seems easy enough! I'll shop around for a quality but inexpensive Blu-Ray (so we can play our discs) that has a USB port, and then buy a USB-driven external harddrive. Do most new Blu-Ray players have USB 3.0 for faster transfer? I'm just wondering if the play would skip or lag with a 1gb movie coming through a USB connection.


Thanks again!


----------



## czartron

Why don't blu ray players offer frame interpolation???? 


This judder is driving me caaaraaaazy!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Pariseau

czartron said:


> Why don't blu ray players offer frame interpolation????
> 
> 
> This judder is driving me caaaraaaazy!!!!!!


The main reason is there's no way to send the higher frame rates (including the constructed, interpolated frames) over HDMI at present.
--Bob


----------



## mdavej

lhousesoccer said:


> Thanks for the reply. I not up enough on new technology to follow what you're saying. Not sure what DNLA is, or how to make it work, or how to play it through an app. All the mp4 files we have are on my desktop (which does have wifi) but I don't have a home network, and don't use the cloud. So, if it's easy enough, could you give me a "101" version of how I could play my mp4 files on my Samsung TV through any old blu-ray player using one of the methods you're talking about? It sounds awesome, just not sure I would know where to start getting things set up.


Aaron's suggestion is the easiest. But if you want to get into DLNA and having libraries with cover art and all the "meta" info (synopsis, etc.), then look into Serviio, Plex, Playon, etc. It can get really complicated really fast. But it's worth digging into if you want something really slick and flexible. Too big of a subject to go into here. I used Serviio with my Sony player for years. It's not as complicated to set up as some of the others.

A little outdated, but should get you on the right track: https://heavy.com/tech/2016/01/top-5-best-home-media-server-softwares/


----------



## aaronwt

lhousesoccer said:


> LOL, yeah, well I guess when you put it that way, it definitely seems easy enough! I'll shop around for a quality but inexpensive Blu-Ray (so we can play our discs) that has a USB port, and then buy a USB-driven external harddrive. Do most new Blu-Ray players have USB 3.0 for faster transfer? I'm just wondering if the play would skip or lag with a 1gb movie coming through a USB connection.
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


USB 2.0 should be more than fast enough. I know I can play 80+ GB UHD BD Rips from a USB 2.0 drive with zero issues. Since the bitrates of UHD BD top out at around 120mbps. And real world USB 2.0 speeds will reach at least twice that.

But you would still want a USB 3.0 drive so that it takes less time to put the files on the drive from a PC with USB 3.0.

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike999

*Good Blu-Ray Player for around $200?*

I'm looking for a backup player to my old BDP-BX2, but I've yet had no luck finding a usable Blu-Ray player for under $200. I first went with a Sony BDP-S3700 based on its ratings at various websites. While the image quality for Blu-Rays and DVDs was good, it would skip or freeze with certain older commercial discs that play fine on my BX2. I took it back and stepped up to the S6700, but the skipping and freezing with it was even worse! (These low end Sony models seem to be pretty much junk in terms of hardware quality.) I then tried an LG UP875. While it was clearly better constructed than the cheap Sony units and didn't exhibit any playback issues, 1080p upconversion of DVDs simply wasn't acceptable. I could see a lot of pixelation with moving objects, and the overall image just wasn't as fully resolved as it was on the Sony models. Colors for both DVDs and Blu-Rays also seemed a little flat in comparison. At this point, I'm really tired of taking players back to the store. There doesn't seem to be anything left to try in this price range anyway except the Samsung BD-J5700, but I get the feeling it probably won't be any better than the Sony models. I think maybe I would do better by stepping up to a player in the $250 price range, but I have no confidence in the quality of Sony hardware at this point. Can anyone here recommend a reasonably-priced, decent quality player ~$250 with good 1080p upconversion of DVDs? It seems almost every model priced less than an Oppo gets a high percentage of negative reviews.


----------



## dschlic1

I have the Sony BDP-1700 and have absolutely no issues with it.


----------



## impala454

I have a pretty old (but working!) setup and am about to begin the 4K upgrade process. I love my Oppo BDP83, but just can't buy a Oppo 4K player knowing it won't be supported later. I also don't want to have to upgrade my receiver.

My requirements:

Analog 5.1 outputs (i.e. player does the decoding)
SACD & DVD-A disc playback

I've hunted around and there's a few that look great but just don't have all of the above. The Panny UB900 has analog outputs, but not SACD playback (WHY!?!?). The Sony UHP-H1 has SACD playback but not analog outputs. The Oppo UDP203 could be on the radar if they weren't quitting making them (my experience w/the BDP83 was amazing, especially customer service wise, but I can't get it when the company themselves says they're done). Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## hernanu

impala454 said:


> I have a pretty old (but working!) setup and am about to begin the 4K upgrade process. I love my Oppo BDP83, but just can't buy a Oppo 4K player knowing it won't be supported later. I also don't want to have to upgrade my receiver.
> 
> My requirements:
> 
> Analog 5.1 outputs (i.e. player does the decoding)
> SACD & DVD-A disc playback
> 
> I've hunted around and there's a few that look great but just don't have all of the above. The Panny UB900 has analog outputs, but not SACD playback (WHY!?!?). The Sony UHP-H1 has SACD playback but not analog outputs. The Oppo UDP203 could be on the radar if they weren't quitting making them (my experience w/the BDP83 was amazing, especially customer service wise, but I can't get it when the company themselves says they're done). Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Hard to say. I bought a 203 despite the long goodbye. I expect a 3 year time when Oppo will still support the player, but nothing is guaranteed. 

It's a hard combination to reproduce, and what makes it harder is that the 203 price has skyrocketed online since the last batch was produced.


----------



## McMercy

I am considering purchasing a LG UP970 but these HDMI specs are giving me a headache. There is a HDMI 2.0a port for video and a HDMI 1.4 port for Audio. What HDMI cables do I need? I'm having trouble finding HDMI 2.0a and 1.4 cables. Are they named something else? Is there newer versions that will work for both ports? I have seen a lot of discussion around these cables. Some say 2.0a or 2.1 is needed for HDR and some say it doesn't matter. I'm really confused! I appreciate any answer!


----------



## wmcclain

McMercy said:


> I am considering purchasing a LG UP970 but these HDMI specs are giving me a headache. There is a HDMI 2.0a port for video and a HDMI 1.4 port for Audio. What HDMI cables do I need? I'm having trouble finding HDMI 2.0a and 1.4 cables. Are they named something else? Is there newer versions that will work for both ports? I have seen a lot of discussion around these cables. Some say 2.0a or 2.1 is needed for HDR and some say it doesn't matter. I'm really confused! I appreciate any answer!


The proper nomenclature is *HDMI Premium Certified Cable*. It must have this tag:










Check Monoprice and BlueJeans. They are reputable vendors and their products are not expensive. Avoid "boutique" cables (promising better quality for more $$$).

-Bill


----------



## hernanu

McMercy said:


> I am considering purchasing a LG UP970 but these HDMI specs are giving me a headache. There is a HDMI 2.0a port for video and a HDMI 1.4 port for Audio. What HDMI cables do I need? I'm having trouble finding HDMI 2.0a and 1.4 cables. Are they named something else? Is there newer versions that will work for both ports? I have seen a lot of discussion around these cables. Some say 2.0a or 2.1 is needed for HDR and some say it doesn't matter. I'm really confused! I appreciate any answer!


^^^ Bill's advice is great. 


The HDMI 2.0 spec (which is a superset of the 1.4) is what you want. As Bill notes, you can get high quality for low price. I've got the thin monoprice HDMI (2.0) premium certified and have no problems. 

The ones Bill describes are 2.0 premium certified for 18 Gb which are the spec for UHD/HDR. They will work just fine with 1.4 ports, which are rated at 10.2 Gb. 

As to 2.1, they are not part of the environment right now. They may be in a few years, but for now and the near years, I'd say the 2.0 cables Bill described are the best way to go.


----------



## McMercy

This cleared up a lot. Will look for the tag. Thanks a lot to both of you!


----------



## Bob Pariseau

^ For more details on what's going on with the HDMI *CABLE DESIGN* specs (as opposed to the HDMI *PROTOCOL* specs like -- things like 2.0a or 1.4 -- which mean something else entirely) see my Blog post here:

HDMI "Premium Certified" Cables

I recommend using only Premium Certified cables at this point, regardless of whether you are passing the newer, higher bandwidth 4K video signals or not. These cables need not be expensive.

--Bob


----------



## chuft

Hello,


Six years ago I asked here for advice for a blu-ray player with good DVD upconverting ability and was recommended the Sony BDP-S790. I got it and have been very happy with it.


Now I need to get a similar unit for someone else. I do not think the BDP-S790 is in production anymore. When I search for it I get a link to an Amazon page for a unit with that model number but it is a 4K upconverting player and costs $450. I am assuming they made a mistake with the model number.


Is there a currently available player with similar capabilities to the Sony BDP-S790? I don't need 4K capability. Just need to be able to play blu-rays and also play DVDs with nice upconversion.



Thanks very much


----------



## mdavej

I just got a used S6700 for $40 on Amazon. Great replacement for 790 if you don’t need analog outs or a 2nd HDMI. Bonus is new unit is half the size and weight, has tons of apps and is much faster to load.


----------



## tonybradley

mdavej said:


> I just got a used S6700 for $40 on Amazon. Great replacement for 790 if you don’t need analog outs or a 2nd HDMI. Bonus is new unit is half the size and weight, has tons of apps and is much faster to load.


How and when did you get the S6700 for $40? Was it a refurb? I've had this unit in my Cart on Amazon for months. It hovers around $88 and has gone up to $90 something and the lowest I've seen it was $82. I check multiple times a day. I've been waiting for that big sell of $75 or so. But have never seen it drop below $82.


----------



## mdavej

tonybradley said:


> How and when did you get the S6700 for $40? Was it a refurb? I've had this unit in my Cart on Amazon for months. It hovers around $88 and has gone up to $90 something and the lowest I've seen it was $82. I check multiple times a day. I've been waiting for that big sell of $75 or so. But have never seen it drop below $82.


Used on Amazon just a couple of weeks ago. It looked like a store display. Had a few scratches on top I was able to mostly buff out, and still had all the stickers on it. Power supply and remote looked mint. Best part is it was region free modded, which makes it worth a lot more than I paid. I think I just got lucky and the seller didn't know what he had.

In any case, most of the the used or refurb electronics I get on Amazon look like store returns or display models, in other words, usually like new. No guarantees though. If I don't like them, I send them back. But I very rarely have to do that.


----------



## AVSforumer

*Looking for a player that can skip to specific timeframes in video*

Hi there, Do any of you folks know offhand of any 1080p Blu Ray players where one can either hit PAUSE or STOP, and then can go/skip to specific timeframes for DVDs and BD, down to individual seconds even? For example, on the PS3 I use now (but want to switch to a dedicated player to spare that console's laser lifespan), I can pause a 2-hour-ish Blu Ray movie, open a menu, select an option called Go To, and then enter 1:34:55 to resume playback consistently at the same spot for that timecode. I like this feature but don't know how to find out what specific Blu Ray player models can do this too, at least prior to making an online purchase. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Selden Ball

AVSforumer said:


> Hi there, Do any of you folks know offhand of any 1080p Blu Ray players where one can either hit PAUSE or STOP, and then can go/skip to specific timeframes for DVDs and BD, down to individual seconds even? For example, on the PS3 I use now (but want to switch to a dedicated player to spare that console's laser lifespan), I can pause a 2-hour-ish Blu Ray movie, open a menu, select an option called Go To, and then enter 1:34:55 to resume playback consistently at the same spot for that timecode. I like this feature but don't know how to find out what specific Blu Ray player models can do this too, at least prior to making an online purchase. Thanks for any help!


Oppo players include numeric time search, but are expensive if you can find one.
Samsung have a search using the time bar. It isn't obvious from the manual if you can enter a specific time.
Sony and Philips players have track, title and chapter search, but not time search.


----------



## AVSforumer

Thank you very much for taking the time to answer my question about a niche feature! Kinda sad to hear Oppo may be the only manufacturer to do this... well, here's hoping Samsung can do specific times, and for BD discs too and not just limited to its media player's usb playback or something.


----------



## cantus8

*player with bitstream dsf*

Hi
Im looking for the cheapest player that can bitstream dsf files from usb device

stereo and multichannel 5.1

any options?

thanks


----------



## Selden Ball

AVSforumer said:


> Thank you very much for taking the time to answer my question about a niche feature! Kinda sad to hear Oppo may be the only manufacturer to do this... well, here's hoping Samsung can do specific times, and for BD discs too and not just limited to its media player's usb playback or something.


There are other BD manufacturers that I didn't investigate. You probably should take a look at manuals for their recent models.

Cambridge, LG, Panasonic, Pioneer, Samsung, Sharp, Yamaha, and Microsoft (XBox) still make (or sell rebadged) Blu-ray or 4K Blu-ray disc players.

Denon and Marantz haven't come out with new models for several years. Insignia (Best Buy's house brand) BDPs seem all to be discontinued.

Many BD players let you set bookmarks, which let you return to a specific frame although you have to play a disc linearly to get to it the first time.


You might want to consider using a BD player connected to your computer. (I'm assuming your computer has a video output that you could connect to your AV system either directly or through an adapter.) Cyberlink's PowerDVD player software lets you seek to any specified time using any of the various manufacturers' players. Most computer BD players come with a free, feature-limited version of PowerDVD. Despite its name, it works fine with BDs.


----------



## mdavej

Selden Ball said:


> Many BD players let you set bookmarks, which let you return to a specific frame...


This.

Much easier than memorizing or writing down a time stamp and typing it back in. But honestly, jumping to a specific chapter then ffwd/rew is just as easy. And don't forget auto resume. Usually works fine and takes zero effort.


----------



## Selden Ball

Selden Ball said:


> Many BD players let you set bookmarks, which let you return to a specific frame...





mdavej said:


> This.
> 
> Much easier than memorizing or writing down a time stamp and typing it back in. But honestly, jumping to a specific chapter then ffwd/rew is just as easy. And don't forget auto resume. Usually works fine and takes zero effort.


Unfortunately, it turns out that many optional features have to be provided by the Blu-ray disc being played. Many BDs include Java code which is loaded into the player to provide a variety of functions. Those functions include bookmarks and auto-resume for BDs (i.e. remembering the location where a Blu-ray disc was stopped and/or unloaded). In contrast, like auto-resume for DVDs, going to a specific time, track or chapter of a BD are functions which have to be provided by the player, not the disc. I was reminded of this while watching a BD of an old TV series just now (_Lost Girl_) which does not support bookmarks.


----------



## ptelles

AVSforumer said:


> Hi there, Do any of you folks know offhand of any 1080p Blu Ray players where one can either hit PAUSE or STOP, and then can go/skip to specific timeframes for DVDs and BD, down to individual seconds even? For example, on the PS3 I use now (but want to switch to a dedicated player to spare that console's laser lifespan), I can pause a 2-hour-ish Blu Ray movie, open a menu, select an option called Go To, and then enter 1:34:55 to resume playback consistently at the same spot for that timecode. I like this feature but don't know how to find out what specific Blu Ray player models can do this too, at least prior to making an online purchase. Thanks for any help!


The LG UP875 can go to a specific time frame (e.g. hh:mm:ss). It's a 4K UHD player, but the output can be set to 1080p.


----------



## Mike999

tonybradley said:


> How and when did you get the S6700 for $40? Was it a refurb? I've had this unit in my Cart on Amazon for months. It hovers around $88 and has gone up to $90 something and the lowest I've seen it was $82. I check multiple times a day. I've been waiting for that big sell of $75 or so. But have never seen it drop below $82.


I took an S6700 and S3700 back to the store after both stuttered with certain Blu-Rays that play fine on my older Sony. I wouldn't recommend either model.


----------



## IP11

My S6700 stopped reading disc's, so I am looking for a dedicated blu ray player. Ive lost faith in Sony after this player dying so I'm interested in checking out other brands. 

I already own an Xbox 1 but have not found the blu ray player to be acceptable. The picture quality from the sony was far superior. I am looking for a player with great picture quality. I don't need wifi or any other features. Any recommendations are welcome. This will be used with an Epson 2150 so 4k is unnecessary. 

Thanks!


----------



## Selden Ball

IP11 said:


> My S6700 stopped reading disc's, so I am looking for a dedicated blu ray player. Ive lost faith in Sony after this player dying so I'm interested in checking out other brands.
> 
> I already own an Xbox 1 but have not found the blu ray player to be acceptable. The picture quality from the sony was far superior. I am looking for a player with great picture quality. I don't need wifi or any other features. Any recommendations are welcome. This will be used with an Epson 2150 so 4k is unnecessary.
> 
> Thanks!


In addition to Sony, Panasonic is the other major manufacturer of Blu-ray players which people on AVS tend to like. Players from other companies tend to have a reputation for being buggy. How true that actually is, I don't know. Personally, I've had very good luck with both Sony and Pioneer players, although my several-year-old "Pioneer" player actually is a rebadged Sharp player.


----------



## kensingtonwick

Okay here’s the deal. I have a pioneer Kuro 5010 FD without speakers. I am looking for the ideal Blu-ray player with certain specifications. I obviously don’t need a UHD player first off. I’m looking for this one special blu Ray player to have an optical output for my soundbar, an array of supported file formats for external hard drive playback....specifically h264 and h265 as well as having Netflix and YouTube. Can anyone out there please help me as I am having a very difficult time finding the perfect player with these specifications. It would be greatly appreciated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astray

I just purchased a LG C8 65" OLED. It's my first big TV purchase ever, but now I've run into the issue that my Xbox One X and PS4 Pro are not suitable for playing Blu-rays, so I'm looking for a barebones blu-ray player that can do all the fancy stuff the TV supports (UHD, Atmos, Dolby Vision, etc). It'd be nice if could play DVDs and maybe upscale but that isn't a necessity. What would you recommend? I read something about the LG UBK90 having issues with Dolby Vision on the LG OLEDs, was that ever fixed?


----------



## Selden Ball

Astray said:


> I just purchased a LG C8 65" OLED. It's my first big TV purchase ever, but now I've run into the issue that my Xbox One X and PS4 Pro are not suitable for playing Blu-rays, so I'm looking for a barebones blu-ray player that can do all the fancy stuff the TV supports (UHD, Atmos, Dolby Vision, etc). It'd be nice if could play DVDs and maybe upscale but that isn't a necessity. What would you recommend? I read something about the LG UBK90 having issues with Dolby Vision on the LG OLEDs, was that ever fixed?


This thread is intended for discussing 1080p HD Blu-ray players.
Since you're asking about 4K UHD players, you should post your questions to the thread https://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-...fficial-help-me-choose-uhd-player-thread.html


----------



## Mike999

IP11 said:


> My S6700 stopped reading disc's, so I am looking for a dedicated blu ray player. Ive lost faith in Sony after this player dying so I'm interested in checking out other brands.


I tried and returned a Sony S3700, S6700, Samsung J5700, and LG UP875. 

Both of the Sony players were largely unusable. Certain scenes on some DVDs and Blu-Rays would consistently stutter or skip even though these scenes play through without any problem on older Sony models. The Samsung also had trouble with a small number of discs, but there would be pixelation instead of stuttering or skipping. The Samsung also didn't produce as sharp an image as the Sony players, although it did seem to have better contrast. My conclusion with respect to these sub-$100 Sony and Samsung models is that they probably all have playback issues. If a disc has any surface damage at all, these players likely won't play it all the way through without displaying some kind of error. 

The LG, on the other hand, was flawless as far as playback was concerned. Unfortunately, upconversion of DVDs simply wasn't at the level of the Sony and Samsung players. In fact, I found DVD image quality with the LG to be so poor that I felt justified in returning the unit. (I've never purchased an LG player before now and so I didn't really know what its upconversion would be like.) 

At this point, I'm doubtful there's a new Blu-Ray/DVD player out there that's as good as my old Sony BDP-BX2. Even the higher end $200+ models get lots of negative reviews, and the complaints are often about playback issues (stuttering, skipping, freezing, blackouts, etc.) I don't know if 4K compatibility is causing playback problems or if Sony and Samsung are simply cheaping out on error correction/hardware quality, but right now doesn't seem to be a good time to buy a Blu-Ray player unless maybe you're in the market for a used Oppo.


----------



## kensingtonwick

Anyone know of the perfect (non uhd) bluRay player that has an optical output as well as support for the h264 and h265 formats? It’s been like a gong show trying to find all of these three things combined


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Activefun

*Blu-Ray Player Help. Pioneer Elite Replacement?*

I currently have a Pioneer Elite Pro-141FD, a SC-05 receiver and Elite BDP-05FD Blu-ray player in my media room. I have the latest firmware that is able to be installed but I think the new discs are beyond this player and the player cannot play certain discs, it stops, etc. In my bedroom I have a Pioneer Elite Pro-111 and a simple cheap Sony BDP-N460 Blu-ray which plays the same discs that lock up in my Pioneer. I understand I probably just need to upgrade to a new Blu-ray player. When the Pioneer works, the picture is amazing, almost 3D looking. What is everyone's opinion on what I need to purchase for the media room? Will another simple new inexpensive Blu-ray work fine? or will the picture be sacrificed and a "high end" Blue-ray is needed? If so, which Blu-rays do you recommend. The set up is not new, but has amazing picture and sound.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Selden Ball

Activefun said:


> I currently have a Pioneer Elite Pro-141FD, a SC-05 receiver and Elite BDP-05FD Blu-ray player in my media room. I have the latest firmware that is able to be installed but I think the new discs are beyond this player and the player cannot play certain discs, it stops, etc. In my bedroom I have a Pioneer Elite Pro-111 and a simple cheap Sony BDP-N460 Blu-ray which plays the same discs that lock up in my Pioneer. I understand I probably just need to upgrade to a new Blu-ray player. When the Pioneer works, the picture is amazing, almost 3D looking. What is everyone's opinion on what I need to purchase for the media room? Will another simple new inexpensive Blu-ray work fine? or will the picture be sacrificed and a "high end" Blue-ray is needed? If so, which Blu-rays do you recommend. The set up is not new, but has amazing picture and sound.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


For standard 1080p Blu-ray discs, players costing less than about $100 will meet most needs. They primarily lack analog outputs (e.g. Sony BDP-S6700, although I've seen several posts recently about glitches in the 6700). Panasonic's players also are popular here on AVS.

There really aren't many high-end 1080p Blu-ray players being made any more (e.g. Sony UHP-H1). Most manufacturers have moved on to UHD 4K players, all of which can also play 1080p discs. (e.g. Sony UBP-X800). For 4K UHD player suggestions, see the thread https://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-...fficial-help-me-choose-uhd-player-thread.html

Sadly, the manufacturer of the most cost effective high end players, Oppo, has gotten out of the market.  Pioneer is expected to be making a new one soon, but listing over $1K. For a more extensive discussion of the situation, see the thread https://www.avsforum.com/forum/112-surround-music-formats/3001184-post-oppo-options-new-players.html


----------



## Activefun

Selden Ball said:


> For standard 1080p Blu-ray discs, players costing less than about $100 will meet most needs. They primarily lack analog outputs (e.g. Sony BDP-S6700, although I've seen several posts recently about glitches in the 6700). Panasonic's players also are popular here on AVS.
> 
> There really aren't many high-end 1080p Blu-ray players being made any more (e.g. Sony UHP-H1). Most manufacturers have moved on to UHD 4K players, all of which can also play 1080p discs. (e.g. Sony UBP-X800). For 4K UHD player suggestions, see the thread https://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-...fficial-help-me-choose-uhd-player-thread.html
> 
> Sadly, the manufacturer of the most cost effective high end players, Oppo, has gotten out of the market.  Pioneer is expected to be making a new one soon, but listing over $1K. For a more extensive discussion of the situation, see the thread https://www.avsforum.com/forum/112-surround-music-formats/3001184-post-oppo-options-new-players.html



Thanks Selden. I am not very knowledgeable about this. Will $100 player give me the picture I am currently getting with my current Pioneer Elite? I will not be spending $1k, should I look for a used Oppo? If I purchase a 4k player, to watch 1080, will the picture be better than a $100 unit?


----------



## Selden Ball

Activefun said:


> Thanks Selden. I am not very knowledgeable about this. Will $100 player give me the picture I am currently getting with my current Pioneer Elite?


Sorry, I really don't know since I've never seen the output of a Pioneer Elite player. Supposedly current BD players produce as good an output as is possible over HDMI (early players tended to have bugs in their video color lookup tables), but I can't verify that. I can only say that they're good enough for me.



> I will not be spending $1k, should I look for a used Oppo?


If you can find a used Oppo at a decent price, I'd say go for it. Unfortunately, Oppos have never decreased much in price in the used market when compared to their original MSRP, and with the supply cut off, prices actually are going up. They have committed to providing maintenance for several years even though they aren't making new players.



> If I purchase a 4k player, to watch 1080, will the picture be better than a $100 unit?


In principle, the 1080p video quality should be the same (see my comment above), but 4K video on a current 4K display will be even better due to 4K's Wide Color Gamut (WCG) and High Dynamic Range (HDR) features.


----------



## Activefun

Selden Ball said:


> Sorry, I really don't know since I've never seen the output of a Pioneer Elite player. Supposedly current BD players produce as good an output as is possible over HDMI (early players tended to have bugs in their video color lookup tables), but I can't verify that. I can only say that they're good enough for me.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can find a used Oppo at a decent price, I'd say go for it. Unfortunately, Oppos have never decreased much in price in the used market when compared to their original MSRP, and with the supply cut off, prices actually are going up. They have committed to providing maintenance for several years even though they aren't making new players.
> 
> 
> In principle, the 1080p video quality should be the same (see my comment above), but 4K video on a current 4K display will be even better due to 4K's Wide Color Gamut (WCG) and High Dynamic Range (HDR) features.



My TV is not capable of reproducing 4k. Would a 4k player be any better than any non 4K HDMI player?


----------



## Selden Ball

Activefun said:


> My TV is not capable of reproducing 4k. Would a 4k player be any better than any non 4K HDMI player?


4K players work fine with 1080p displays and 1080p discs, although I wouldn't expect the results to be any better than from a 1080p player. 4K players can also downmix 4K discs to 1080p, although you'll have to consult the 4K thread for details, since some players do a better job than others. Often Atmos soundtracks are available only on the 4K discs and not on the corresponding 1080p discs. A lot of people get 4K players so they can hear the 3D soundtrack, even though they don't have a 4K display.


----------



## Activefun

Oh great, another thing to add to the mix lol, 3D soundtrack. I guess I need someone who really knows to step in here. I have a simple set up, but with a pretty good TV (I think) I need to replace my Blu-ray player. What should I do?


----------



## Selden Ball

Activefun said:


> Oh great, another thing to add to the mix lol, 3D soundtrack. I guess I need someone who really knows to step in here. I have a simple set up, but with a pretty good TV (I think) I need to replace my Blu-ray player. What should I do?


My suggestion would be to try one of the least expensive modern Blu-ray players to see how it looks (e.g. Sony BDP-S1700). That'll minimize your outlay if it doesn't look OK. Most places will also let you return it for a "small restocking fee." The models you've mentioned are quite old, so some improvement should be expected.


----------



## HighEntropy

Selden Ball said:


> My suggestion would be to try one of the least expensive modern Blu-ray players to see how it looks (e.g. Sony BDP-S1700). That'll minimize your outlay if it doesn't look OK. Most places will also let you return it for a "small restocking fee." The models you've mentioned are quite old, so some improvement should be expected.


Hello!

I have a budget of around 200-250US.
Is there a go to for a blu-ray player for this price?

I have an Optoma UHD 4K projector and am looking for a Blu Ray that plays 4k HDR.
I know nothing of technology of Blu-Ray.
Before this time I always just stream my media via Roku.

I have a Yamaha RX-V583BL 7.2 unit.

Any advice?


----------



## Selden Ball

HighEntropy said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a budget of around 200-250US.
> Is there a go to for a blu-ray player for this price?
> 
> I have an Optoma UHD 4K projector and am looking for a Blu Ray that plays 4k HDR.


This thread is for 1080p players.

For advice on 4K players you should consult the thread https://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-...fficial-help-me-choose-uhd-player-thread.html


----------



## Activefun

Selden Ball said:


> My suggestion would be to try one of the least expensive modern Blu-ray players to see how it looks (e.g. Sony BDP-S1700). That'll minimize your outlay if it doesn't look OK. Most places will also let you return it for a "small restocking fee." The models you've mentioned are quite old, so some improvement should be expected.


Thank you, but I dont want to "try" There must be someone that knows the simple answer on what to purchase?


----------



## BillP

For playing BluRay discs, there is no difference between the players when it comes to PQ (although some players may upscale regular DVDs better than others). So you can do well with an inexpensive player. The main advantages of the high-end players such as Oppo are AQ and other features. And no, 4k players will not provide better PQ when playing 1080p BluRay discs on a 1080p display. Most here prefer Sony and Panny (IMO, avoid Samsung).


----------



## Activefun

BillP said:


> For playing BluRay discs, there is no difference between the players when it comes to PQ (although some players may upscale regular DVDs better than others). So you can do well with an inexpensive player. The main advantages of the high-end players such as Oppo are AQ and other features. And no, 4k players will not provide better PQ when playing 1080p BluRay discs on a 1080p display. Most here prefer Sony and Panny (IMO, avoid Samsung).


Thank You Bill. What is PQ? and AQ?

Can someone break this down? I have a Pioneer Elite System. I DVD player needs to be replaced. What should I purchase??
Thanks


----------



## Selden Ball

Activefun said:


> Thank You Bill. What is PQ?


Picture Quality


> and AQ?


Analog audio Quality


> Can someone break this down? I have a Pioneer Elite System. I DVD player needs to be replaced. What should I purchase??
> Thanks


Purchase whatever makes you happiest.

Sorry: I have to keep saying that you have to try the devices because all modern Blu-ray players are capable of providing the same high quality of video (and audio) output over HDMI so long as you have them configured in the same way. (High resolution analog video output is no longer supported: it's prohibited by the HDMI licensing.) The players' defaults differ and their names for the features differ. You have to fiddle with the settings to get them to produce the results you want.


----------



## dasanii19

Which player would work better with my Sony 930c? Sony UBP-X700 or a LG UBK90 4K DVD player . I bought both and now need to cancel one


----------



## Mike999

BillP said:


> For playing BluRay discs, there is no difference between the players when it comes to PQ (although some players may upscale regular DVDs better than others).


I can definitely see differences in the PQ of Blu-Rays on a 1080p TV when doing A/B comparisons with Sony, Samsung, and LG players. Sony players easily produce the sharpest image and they also have the best color I think. Colors on the one LG player I tried looked washed out and the picture produced by the Samsung BD-J5700 seemed somewhat soft and lifeless. Unfortunately, the two new Sony models I tried both had problems with disc playback. For those who don't have a 4K TV and aren't looking to get one, an older 1080p Sony model I think is probably the current best choice in affordable Blu-Ray players.


----------



## Activefun

Mike999 said:


> I can definitely see differences in the PQ of Blu-Rays on a 1080p TV when doing A/B comparisons with Sony, Samsung, and LG players. Sony players easily produce the sharpest image and they also have the best color I think. Colors on the one LG player I tried looked washed out and the picture produced by the Samsung BD-J5700 seemed somewhat soft and lifeless. Unfortunately, the two new Sony models I tried both had problems with disc playback. For those who don't have a 4K TV and aren't looking to get one, an older 1080p Sony model I think is probably the current best choice in affordable Blu-Ray players.



Thanks Mike. Do you have a Sony model in mind when you say "older"? My older Pioneer Elite was unable to play Avatar. I contacted Pioneer and they sent me a firmware upgrade. The guy from Pioneer told me these new movies have alot of information and the old players cannot process it. This firmware upgrade should help the problem but if it doesn't, basically i need to trash the machine. It did work for Avatar, but lately I'm still having problems playing new movies so I think its time to upgrade, but want something that will be as good as what I have and look great using my Pro-141.


----------



## mdavej

Only problem I have with Sonys from the past several years is they are not very tolerant of scratched or dirty discs. My Sonys frequently freeze unless the disc is almost pristine. If there are other models that handle this better, I'd love to hear about them.

I also contend that 1080p picture quality across all models is pretty much equal. If you turn off all extra signal processing and select the correct color depth/space, there is no technical reason for there to be any differences. For anyone who does see differences, I'd like to get confirmation that the extra processing on the input device as well as the player has been turned off and that the selected color space is the same on all players being evaluated.


----------



## Activefun

mdavej said:


> Only problem I have with Sonys from the past several years is they are not very tolerant of scratched or dirty discs. My Sonys frequently freeze unless the disc is almost pristine. If there are other models that handle this better, I'd love to hear about them.
> 
> I also contend that 1080p picture quality across all models is pretty much equal. If you turn off all extra signal processing and select the correct color depth/space, there is no technical reason for there to be any differences. For anyone who does see differences, I'd like to get confirmation that the extra processing on the input device as well as the player has been turned off and that the selected color space is the same on all players being evaluated.



Well thats a problem for me. I frequently rent from Redbox and the discs come very dirty and scratched sometimes.


----------



## hernanu

Activefun said:


> Oh great, another thing to add to the mix lol, 3D soundtrack. I guess I need someone who really knows to step in here. I have a simple set up, but with a pretty good TV (I think) I need to replace my Blu-ray player. What should I do?


Selden has been giving you very good advice. I have an OPPO 203 feeding a 1080p screen while I'm waiting for a 4K UHD TV to be delivered. 

The downscaling from 4K to 1080p has been fine, comparable, but not better (sometimes a little bit lesser) than playing the bluray. Of course this is an OPPO, so with other players YMMV. If you're going to just use a 1080p screen, you don't need the 4K player, but you may want it if it's inexpensive enough for these reasons:



It's current and supported. I don't know how many 1080p only players are available now. 
Some of the more advanced audio formats, like Atmos are only being done for the 4K / UHD disks, not for blurays. If you want to play Atmos, you may want a 4K player. 
If you ever think you might get a 4K screen. If that is years away, I'd say it's less important. 


You won't get a better 1080p video experience from a 4K disk in a 4K player downscaling to a 1080p screen. You probably will get very good bluray video from a 4K player, but you'd get that from a 1080p bluray player. So unless the above are or could be important, you can get a good bluray player and be done. 

As to used OPPOs, as Selden says, they are usually not much cheaper than when they first came out, and some times more expensive. They're in demand. If you can find a BDP-83, that's their first bluray player, it is a tank (I have one for music), but it is about ten years old. It may be in the 120 - 250 range used. 

My advice would be to get a basic bluray player (Sony?) and declare victory. If you want 4K later, there should be players around that can do what you want.


----------



## Activefun

hernanu said:


> Selden has been giving you very good advice. I have an OPPO 203 feeding a 1080p screen while I'm waiting for a 4K UHD TV to be delivered.
> 
> The downscaling from 4K to 1080p has been fine, comparable, but not better (sometimes a little bit lesser) than playing the bluray. Of course this is an OPPO, so with other players YMMV. If you're going to just use a 1080p screen, you don't need the 4K player, but you may want it if it's inexpensive enough for these reasons:
> 
> 
> 
> It's current and supported. I don't know how many 1080p only players are available now.
> Some of the more advanced audio formats, like Atmos are only being done for the 4K / UHD disks, not for blurays. If you want to play Atmos, you may want a 4K player.
> If you ever think you might get a 4K screen. If that is years away, I'd say it's less important.
> 
> 
> You won't get a better 1080p video experience from a 4K disk in a 4K player downscaling to a 1080p screen. You probably will get very good bluray video from a 4K player, but you'd get that from a 1080p bluray player. So unless the above are or could be important, you can get a good bluray player and be done.
> 
> As to used OPPOs, as Selden says, they are usually not much cheaper than when they first came out, and some times more expensive. They're in demand. If you can find a BDP-83, that's their first bluray player, it is a tank (I have one for music), but it is about ten years old. It may be in the 120 - 250 range used.
> 
> My advice would be to get a basic bluray player (Sony?) and declare victory. If you want 4K later, there should be players around that can do what you want.



Thanks. I heard Pioneer and Panasonic came out with new players, probably expensive. I dont have 4K. I have a Pioneer Elite Pro141FD. So an inexpensive Sony would give me as good a picture as a used Oppo?


----------



## hernanu

Activefun said:


> Thanks. I heard Pioneer and Panasonic came out with new players, probably expensive. I dont have 4K. I have a Pioneer Elite Pro141FD. So an inexpensive Sony would give me as good a picture as a used Oppo?



Pretty much, for bluray. 

I don't know about other players, but the top end Pioneer and Panasonic are about 1K. May as well buy an OPPO from the used sites. 

If you're only going to play bluray disks, then an inexpensive Sony would be fine I think. The benefits of an OPPO are not in giving a remarkably better bluray picture. It will do that for DVD's, and has a ton of other good features. But if you're only concerned with bluray video, any current player from Sony or Panasonic will give you good performance. 

The best bluray player in my view is the OPPO 103D, which I have, but they stopped making those about four years ago and they are still in the 400+ range now. Go with an inexpensive Sony Bluray player and you should be fine.

Again - if you decide to go with a 4K player, that's a different set of choices.


----------



## Activefun

hernanu said:


> Pretty much, for bluray.
> 
> I don't know about other players, but the top end Pioneer and Panasonic are about 1K. May as well buy an OPPO from the used sites.
> 
> If you're only going to play bluray disks, then an inexpensive Sony would be fine I think. The benefits of an OPPO are not in giving a remarcably better bluray picture. It will do that for DVD's, and has a ton of other good features. But if you're only concerned with bluray video, any current player from Sony or Panasonic will give you good performance.
> 
> The best bluray player in my view is the OPPO 103D, which I have, but they stopped making those about four years ago and they are still in the 400+ range now. Go with an inexpensive Sony Bluray player and you should be fine.



I find the Bluray is a much better picture on my TV than regular DVD, so I only watch Bluray. Does regular DVD look like Bluray using an Oppo?


----------



## hernanu

Activefun said:


> I find the Bluray is a much better picture on my TV than regular DVD, so I only watch Bluray. Does regular DVD look like Bluray using an Oppo?


It looks much better, but not to that level. You are just missing too much video information for that. It looks much better, so I don't have any problems watching DVDs if they never came out on Blurays, but if you only watch Blurays, the point is moot.


----------



## wmcclain

Activefun said:


> Does regular DVD look like Bluray using an Oppo?


No, that's not possible.

-Bill


----------



## Jeremy Burke

*Which Players Decode DTS-HD MA?*

I have a LG SK9Y soundbar. It supports Dolby TrueHD and Atmos, but NOT DTS-HD MA. So I would like to replace my old/fat PS3 (which will not even bitstream lossless audio) with a BluRay player capable of decoding DTS-HD MA audio and passing that on to my soundbar as 5.1 or 7.1 LPCM.

I want a player that is under $100, and available at WalMart so I can return it quickly if it dies. When I look at some of the players, some have the logo, and some do not. Also, I was looking at a manual for a Panasonic player, and I had read on multiple places that it will decode DTS-HD MA, but in the manual, there is a whoel chart, and it seems to indicate it decodes it to 2 channel PCM. In fact, ALL of its PCM is only 2-channel. It will bitrstream evertyhing untouched, of course.

So now I am completely confused. I just want to decode DTS-HD MA on my player (this is a majority of BluRays that I have), and send correct 5.1 or 7.1 LPCM to my soundbar.

The Sony BDP-S3700 would work, but I don't know that it will do what I want. I have seen a few websites that say this player will decode DTS-HD MA. But on Son'y page, it says DTS-HD HR...no mention of MA.


----------



## Selden Ball

Jeremy Burke said:


> I have a LG SK9Y soundbar. It supports Dolby TrueHD and Atmos, but NOT DTS-HD MA. So I would like to replace my old/fat PS3 (which will not even bitstream lossless audio) with a BluRay player capable of decoding DTS-HD MA audio and passing that on to my soundbar as 5.1 or 7.1 LPCM.
> 
> I want a player that is under $100, and available at WalMart so I can return it quickly if it dies. When I look at some of the players, some have the logo, and some do not. Also, I was looking at a manual for a Panasonic player, and I had read on multiple places that it will decode DTS-HD MA, but in the manual, there is a whoel chart, and it seems to indicate it decodes it to 2 channel PCM. In fact, ALL of its PCM is only 2-channel. It will bitrstream evertyhing untouched, of course.
> 
> So now I am completely confused. I just want to decode DTS-HD MA on my player (this is a majority of BluRays that I have), and send correct 5.1 or 7.1 LPCM to my soundbar.
> 
> The Sony BDP-S3700 would work, but I don't know that it will do what I want. I have seen a few websites that say this player will decode DTS-HD MA. But on Son'y page, it says DTS-HD HR...no mention of MA.


Sadly, although they'll decode DTA-HD MA, the decoders in Sony's (and most other companies' ) current "inexpensive" ($100 or less, BDP-6700 and lesser models) Blu-ray players will only produce a stereo (2.0) output. Apparently they're penny-pinching in their licensing costs. To decode to multichannel PCM, you'll have to find a used model from several years ago (e.g. BDP-S590) or you'll have to spend quite a bit more and get one of their 4K UHD BD players. For details, ask in the UHD BDP thread at https://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-...fficial-help-me-choose-uhd-player-thread.html

I don't have one, so I can't verify it, but the manual for Samsung's current BD-J5700 Blu-ray player (list $99) does seem to imply that it'll produce a multichannel PCM output over HDMI when decoding DTS-HD MA. In general, Samsung players tend to have a reputation for bugginess, but I don't know how true that is.


----------



## Lazzar

What player is considered to be the best for USB playback of large files with audio that can be bitstreamed of a USB.


----------



## 80sGuy

Shocking news about OPPO! I will now cherished my BDP-103 Darbee as I've always has. I am extremely saddened!


----------



## amred

*Dirty/Scratchy Disc Tolerant*

I'm looking for my first Blu Ray player. So far I have been using my DVD player to play discs from the local library. I want to upgrade and have the ability to play Blu Rays but will still probably primarily play the dirty/scratchy DVD library discs. So the best player for me will be one that is the most tolerant of those dirty/scratchy DVD library discs. I don't care about 4K. I will probably end up getting a used player from Ebay or Craigslist. Any suggestions?


----------



## hernanu

amred said:


> I'm looking for my first Blu Ray player. So far I have been using my DVD player to play discs from the local library. I want to upgrade and have the ability to play Blu Rays but will still probably primarily play the dirty/scratchy DVD library discs. So the best player for me will be one that is the most tolerant of those dirty/scratchy DVD library discs. I don't care about 4K. I will probably end up getting a used player from Ebay or Craigslist. Any suggestions?


If you're looking at mostly DVDs, I'd probably go with a Panasonic (example) or an older sony (6700?). 

The panasonic is known for better DVD upscaling. The king of upscaling (and everything else) is an Oppo (example: BDP-83), but those are probably not what you want to pay for.


----------



## mdavej

FWIW, my recent Sonys don't handle scratches very well.


----------



## amred

hernanu said:


> If you're looking at mostly DVDs, I'd probably go with a Panasonic (example) or an older sony (6700?).
> 
> The panasonic is known for better DVD upscaling. The king of upscaling (and everything else) is an Oppo (example: BDP-83), but those are probably not what you want to pay for.


Are you referring to the Sony BDP-S6700 or a older model? Mdavej has me worried about newer Sonys. I had a Panasonic DVD burner/recorder in the past (DMR-E50) that was great, so I like the idea of a Panasonic but the DMP-BD91P-K is a little pricey for me. Most of it's use will be SpongeBob & Shrek DVD's for my grandson. I'm looking for a good older model that will also play Blu Rays. No 4K or WiFi necessary.


----------



## hernanu

amred said:


> Are you referring to the Sony BDP-S6700 or a older model? Mdavej has me worried about newer Sonys. I had a Panasonic DVD burner/recorder in the past (DMR-E50) that was great, so I like the idea of a Panasonic but the DMP-BD91P-K is a little pricey for me. Most of it's use will be SpongeBob & Shrek DVD's for my grandson. I'm looking for a good older model that will also play Blu Rays. No 4K or WiFi necessary.


Yeah, the S6700. Check the discussion threads about it, but it seemed to have what you need.


----------



## davemsc

Hey there


I guess this is the right spot to ask this....


Bought a 65" Sony xbrx900E last xmas. Looking to buy a 4k blu ray player. Looking at Sony x700 or x800. I know that this tv won't ever get Dolby Vision, so the NEED for the x700 is not there. I don't have ATMOS speakers but I do have a 7.1 surround with a denon x4200w reciever.


Any suggestion?


THANKS!!!


----------



## mdavej

davemsc said:


> Hey there
> 
> I guess this is the right spot to ask this....


Actually it's not. This thread is only about 2k players. But good luck in your quest.


----------



## davemsc

mdavej said:


> Actually it's not. This thread is only about 2k players. But good luck in your quest.



lol I just figured that out. Sorry guys.


----------



## tinawind

*player that displays subtitles when fast forwarding?*

There are some several year old threads that list a few players dvd & blu ray that do this. I have an old panasonic 5 disc player that my favorite feature is still showing subtitles during slow (2x) fast forwarding. It enables me to get past slow/boring parts without missing important story elements. This feature never seems to be mentioned in specs but I know from these threads that other people like it too. 

So does anyone know of reasonably current models (buying new, not 10 years old) of under $200 price range, that display subtitles (or even play audio) when fast forwarding? My 12 year old player is getting flakey, has trouble reading discs sometimes (all the dirty and scratched library & netflix discs I watch probably contributing factor too) and I don't want to lose a frequently used feature (2X subtitles) in its replacement.

thanks!


----------



## Muskokaman70

*Best DVD/Blue Ray player for $250 US*

Hi folks,

Don't know why I'm finding this so hard to research but looking for your input on your favourite budget BlueRay player. I'm looking to spend around $325-350 Canadian or $250ish US. I'd prefer to buy via BestBuy Canada on the upcoming Black Friday or Cyber Monday sale, but will also look into Amazon.ca or other vendors. BB Canada primarily sells Sony, Sammy, LG and Philips but also sells a few Pannys as well. There seem to be limited reviews available and those that are available are all over the map. If it's to be believed, about 2/3s of Sonys die 6-8 months in, and reviews on Samsungs are mixed as well. If any of you have experience with a current gen BlueRay from one of these manufacturers or any other you can recommend, please let me know. Here are a few things that I'm looking for:


Ability to stream Netflix and other streaming services to a roughly 6 year old first gen Sony Smart TV
WiFi capable
Ability to play DVDs and CDs (DVDs a must, CDs strongly desired)
Ability to upscale to 4K (I play to replace the existing Sony 1080P with a 4K panel in the new year)
Something that is compatible with my new Marantz SR6012 receiver
Another option that I'd be willing to consider is buying a new Sony Playstation 4 - I know its more money, but I planned to buy one anyway at some point - if there is a Playstation model that meets the above requirements, let me know. The only issue is that I'm not sure if the Playstation will upscale or play DVDs - if you have any insight on this, please let me know.


----------



## Selden Ball

Muskokaman70 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Don't know why I'm finding this so hard to research but looking for your input on your favourite budget BlueRay player. I'm looking to spend around $325-350 Canadian or $250ish US. I'd prefer to buy via BestBuy Canada on the upcoming Black Friday or Cyber Monday sale, but will also look into Amazon.ca or other vendors. BB Canada primarily sells Sony, Sammy, LG and Philips but also sells a few Pannys as well. There seem to be limited reviews available and those that are available are all over the map. If it's to be believed, about 2/3s of Sonys die 6-8 months in, and reviews on Samsungs are mixed as well. If any of you have experience with a current gen BlueRay from one of these manufacturers or any other you can recommend, please let me know. Here are a few things that I'm looking for:
> 
> 
> Ability to stream Netflix and other streaming services to a roughly 6 year old first gen Sony Smart TV
> WiFi capable
> Ability to play DVDs and CDs (DVDs a must, CDs strongly desired)
> Ability to upscale to 4K (I play to replace the existing Sony 1080P with a 4K panel in the new year)
> Something that is compatible with my new Marantz SR6012 receiver
> Another option that I'd be willing to consider is buying a new Sony Playstation 4 - I know its more money, but I planned to buy one anyway at some point - if there is a Playstation model that meets the above requirements, let me know. The only issue is that I'm not sure if the Playstation will upscale or play DVDs - if you have any insight on this, please let me know.


Your stated desires all are implemented in Sony's BDP-S6700 Blu-ray player, which is available for much less than the amount you've budgeted. There currently is a big gap in new-in-box pricing between the 1080p BDPs (usually less than $100 US) and current model UDP players (usually more than $250 US) although some discontinued UDPs are in your price range.


----------



## fuzzysig

*slim bluray player to fit behind wall mount tv*

I have a wall mount 4k tv that has about 1.5-2" clearance from the wall.
and I want to mount a bluray player behind the tv so its not visible to keep everything clean.
but Im having hard time finding one that fits .


and im also wondering if there is a usb bluray drive that I can use instead of an actual bd player


----------



## BillP

fuzzysig said:


> I have a wall mount 4k tv that has about 1.5-2" clearance from the wall.
> and I want to mount a bluray player behind the tv so its not visible to keep everything clean.
> but Im having hard time finding one that fits .


First, I would recommend a UHD player since you have a 4k display. Check out the UHD player thread.
Second, it seems like it would be pretty inconvenient loading and unloading a disc in a player mounted behind your display. I would recommend instead that you place the player on a shelf and run the wires in the wall for the uncluttered view you are looking for.


----------



## Cyberathlete

Hi guys!

Looking for a region free blu-ray player. Any suggestions? $150 or below. 
Would prefer it is simply a plug and play player as opposed to doing various things prior to making region B discs work. should be able to output 7.1. Thank you!

Thanks!


----------



## bluray523

*Good player for 1080p60 AVCHD?*

Hey guys,
I'm looking for a Blu-Ray player that can play 1080p 60fps 28mb/s .MTS video off of an external hard drive. I am currently looking at the Sony BDP-S6700. Is this good enough for my purposes?


----------



## fuzzysig

BillP said:


> First, I would recommend a UHD player since you have a 4k display. Check out the UHD player thread.
> Second, it seems like it would be pretty inconvenient loading and unloading a disc in a player mounted behind your display. I would recommend instead that you place the player on a shelf and run the wires in the wall for the uncluttered view you are looking for.



there is no shelf
tv is the only thing on the wall and i want to keep it simplistic
i thought blu-ray players was same thing as uhd


----------



## BillP

fuzzysig said:


> there is no shelf
> tv is the only thing on the wall and i want to keep it simplistic
> i thought blu-ray players was same thing as uhd


Sorry, but I just don't see how it is going to work - having your player mounted behind a wall-mounted display.
No, your terminology is incorrect. A BluRay player generally refers to a 1080p player, and will play 1080p BluRay discs but not 4k discs. Some will upscale a 1080p disc to output 4k resolution to a 4k display, but again, they will not play a 4k disc. A UHD player is a 4k player that will play both 1080p BluRay discs and 4k discs. This sticky thread is for 1080p BluRay players. There is a separate sticky thread for looking for an UHD player. Hope this helps.


----------



## mythrenegade

*Any players have multi-channel analog out anymore?*

My old Samsung had 7.1 Analog out and it sounded awesome with my Denon AVR-3805. It broke, and now I have a low end Samsung which downsamples the HD Audio to DTS which is better than just playing the low bit rate Dolby Digital stream, but I’d love to have the full quality audio back. 

With Oppo dead I can’t find any players on the market that have this feature anymore. Am I missing one?

Joel


----------



## Osirus23

I don't know of any. The inputs are all but extinct on Receivers, too.

I do find it surprising that your Blu-ray player doesn't bitstream HD audio over HDMI though.


----------



## mythrenegade

Osirus23 said:


> I don't know of any. The inputs are all but extinct on Receivers, too.
> 
> I do find it surprising that your Blu-ray player doesn't bitstream HD audio over HDMI though.


It does, but my AVR is very nice but has no HDMI inputs. Toslink and Coax can’t handle the higher but rate streams and my AVR couldn’t decode them anyway. 

Frustrating these have disappeared. 

Joel


----------



## IIDexII

I think Panasonic has analogue outputs.
Based on memory of online pictures on forums

https://www.panasonic.com/ca/consum...ertainment/blu-ray-disc-players/dp-ub820.html


----------



## Selden Ball

purplerain said:


> Looking for a new 4K blu-ray player....all my equipment is in my sig below. Was looking at the M9500. All I want it for is blu-ray and 4K (in time)


Please consult the 4K UHD player thread at https://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-...fficial-help-me-choose-uhd-player-thread.html

This thread is for non-4K Blu-ray players.


----------



## aaronwt

mythrenegade said:


> It does, but my AVR is very nice but has no HDMI inputs. Toslink and Coax can’t handle the higher but rate streams and my AVR couldn’t decode them anyway.
> 
> Frustrating these have disappeared.
> 
> Joel


And I wish they disappeared twelve years ago.


----------



## RetroFear

*Good upscaling player for $250 or less*

Hey all,


I am looking for recommendations on a new Bluray player with good DVD upscaling (I have a large collection of TV series on DVD which will never likely see a Bluray release, so good upscaling is a must). I am currently using a PS3 as my DVD/Bluray player, but am going to move it into the bedroom so I can watch Blurays in there. For it's time, the PS3 was a decent DVD upscaler, but not perfect by any means (for example, from time to time, it seems to have issues with de-interlacing, as I can see interlacing artifacts whenever there is a jump-cut). The PS3 came out in 2006, and DVD upscaling was added in 2007, so I am sure there must be better upscaling players out now. 



I had my eye on the Panasonic DMP-UB400, as I have read that it upscales pretty well, but it seems overkill for my needs, as I only have a 1080p display. What gives me pause is that it might upscale Blurays well, but DVD upscaling might be an afterthought and will be average (After all, no one really cares about DVDs anymore). 



I was also looking at a more practical option in the Sony BDPS1700, but I worry that upscaling will not be any better than the PS3 (or worse, not as good).


I would appreciate any recommendations,


Thanks.


----------



## Selden Ball

RetroFear said:


> Hey all,
> 
> 
> I am looking for recommendations on a new Bluray player with good DVD upscaling (I have a large collection of TV series on DVD which will never likely see a Bluray release, so good upscaling is a must). I am currently using a PS3 as my DVD/Bluray player, but am going to move it into the bedroom so I can watch Blurays in there. For it's time, the PS3 was a decent DVD upscaler, but not perfect by any means (for example, from time to time, it seems to have issues with de-interlacing, as I can see interlacing artifacts whenever there is a jump-cut). The PS3 came out in 2006, and DVD upscaling was added in 2007, so I am sure there must be better upscaling players out now.
> 
> 
> 
> I had my eye on the Panasonic DMP-UB400, as I have read that it upscales pretty well, but it seems overkill for my needs, as I only have a 1080p display. What gives me pause is that it might upscale Blurays well, but DVD upscaling might be an afterthought and will be average (After all, no one really cares about DVDs anymore).
> 
> 
> 
> I was also looking at a more practical option in the Sony BDPS1700, but I worry that upscaling will not be any better than the PS3 (or worse, not as good).
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any recommendations,
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Personally, I've found various models of Sony's Blu-ray players to upscale reasonably well.

You also can try your TV's builtin upscaler by sending it a signal that hasn't already been upscaled to 1080p. Any input video signal which does not match a TV's native resolution has to be upscaled.


----------



## RetroFear

Selden Ball said:


> Personally, I've found various models of Sony's Blu-ray players to upscale reasonably well.
> 
> You also can try your TV's builtin upscaler by sending it a signal that hasn't already been upscaled to 1080p. Any input video signal which does not match a TV's native resolution has to be upscaled.



I went ahead and got the Sony, as I was able to get one for free with my Reward Points.


It arrived today, and I honestly wasn't expecting much. I thought it would look about the same as the PS3. I am pleasantly surprised to see a marked improvement! 



I tested out my 1959 Twilight Zone DVD, as they are sourced from film and should show how capable it is at upscaling when it is fed good material. Well, it looks great with lots of detail (looks like an ok Bluray). I took some photos with my phone, which I am sure is not a very scientific or accurate way of going about it, as what I was seeing is better than the detail and color captured in the photo. 



I then tested my 1980's Twilight Zone, which is not a very good source at all. These were filmed then edited on video, so they only had the video available for transfer. These never looked that good, but the Sony BDP1700 seemed to make them much more tolerable (I wasn't expecting miracles here). 



Lastly I tried my Tales From The Crypt DVDs, which were giving my PS3 fits with de-interlacing (photo attached). I think the 1700 is a little more quick in locking in between film and video mode (or whatever was causing this issue) between the jump-cuts, as I can't really notice any interlacing artifacts even if I go frame by frame. I also noticed the picture was quite improved compared to when I watched it on the PS3.


Overall, I'd say I am pretty happy with the 1700's upscaling capabilities.


----------



## Alan P

Hey guys,

I'm looking to pick up a blu ray player (1080p) for my mother-in-law. She's 72 and technologically challenged, so it has to be dead easy to run.

My only requirements are that it play DVDs (originals and burns) and will do Netflix over wi-fi. Cheaper is better. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hernanu

Alan P said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking to pick up a blu ray player (1080p) for my mother-in-law. She's 72 and technologically challenged, so it has to be dead easy to run.
> 
> My only requirements are that it play DVDs (originals and burns) and will do Netflix over wi-fi. Cheaper is better.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I'd recommend the Sony S6700 . There are less expensive ones, but all 1080p models will be older.


----------



## mdavej

Alan P said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking to pick up a blu ray player (1080p) for my mother-in-law. She's 72 and technologically challenged, so it has to be dead easy to run.
> 
> My only requirements are that it play DVDs (originals and burns) and will do Netflix over wi-fi. Cheaper is better.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


IMO, you can't beat this Sony 6700 starting at $55 used on Amazon and eBay. Couple of years old, but top o' the line with wifi and tons of apps. Has played everything I've thrown at it. Don't let the reviews scare you. All those issues got worked out in later firmwares.

Maybe not dead easy, but probably as easy as it gets for bluray players.

https://www.amazon.com/Sony-BDPS6700-Upscaling-Streaming-Blu-Ray/dp/B01BTTHXZU


----------



## Alan P

Thanks Guys! I pulled the trigger on the 6700, refurb for $67. Should do the trick nicely!


----------



## IIDexII

Ever tried the Sony upscale dvd to 1080p and 720p?

My old Denon seems to do this better.

Going to have a small 1080p tv in the kids room. Maybe I put the Denon there.


----------



## mmorse22

*looking for basic 4k blueray*

just bought a sony x900f and need to replace my blu-ray player to 4k. have no interest in a swiss army knife player. just want a basic player that does a great job at delivering an excellent 4k image and a great up converter for my existing library of hd blu-ray discs. not interested in apps or streaming etc. i dont watch dvds all that much so i don’t want to spend any more then i have to. my priorities are an excellent basic performer without all the bells and whistles at an affordable price. suggestions welcome.


----------



## mdavej

mmorse22 said:


> just bought a sony x900f and need to replace my blu-ray player to 4k.


Wrong thread. We only do standard 1080p blu-ray players here. Good luck with your search.


----------



## mmorse22

mdavej said:


> Wrong thread. We only do standard 1080p blu-ray players here. Good luck with your search.


sorry about that. new to this forum and still finding my way around.


----------



## aaronwt

mmorse22 said:


> just bought a sony x900f and need to replace my blu-ray player to 4k. have no interest in a swiss army knife player. just want a basic player that does a great job at delivering an excellent 4k image and a great up converter for my existing library of hd blu-ray discs. not interested in apps or streaming etc. i dont watch dvds all that much so i don’t want to spend any more then i have to. my priorities are an excellent basic performer without all the bells and whistles at an affordable price. suggestions welcome.





mdavej said:


> Wrong thread. We only do standard 1080p blu-ray players here. Good luck with your search.





mmorse22 said:


> sorry about that. new to this forum and still finding my way around.


Here is the thread for a UHD BD player.

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-...fficial-help-me-choose-uhd-player-thread.html


----------



## AVSGekko

*Anyone Recommend BR-Player That Can Set Multiple Bookmarks & Save on Multiple BR/DVD?*

Does anyone know of a quality blu-ray player where one can create and save multiple bookmarks on both dvd movies and blu-ray movies? And the player will remember all of your bookmarks on all of your discs?

Thanks.


----------



## adam2434

*Reco for BDP with top-notch standard BD/DVD playback plus streaming features*

Looking for recos for a new BDP with top-notch standard BD and DVD playback plus Netflix, Amazon Video, YouTube, Spotify Connect, and DLNA for FLAC files.

This system is limited to 1080P (JVC DLA-HD250 projector and Outlaw 975 pre-pro).

I recently tried the Sony X700 and X800 and both produce zero audio when the projector is on (HDMI handshake/version issue?). When the projector is off, the audio works.

I returned the X700 and X800 and got a Sony 6700, which functions properly for audio, just as my previous players did. The 6700 also has the other features listed above.

So the question is whether there is a unit out there with superior BD and DVD playback vs. the Sony 6700, while retaining the other features listed above. 

I’d be willing to try another 4K player from a brand other than Sony, given the audio issues I had with the X700 and X800.

Thanks.


----------



## Panson

I've found Sony BDPs reliable. Have had 3, with no deaths. Still using 360 and 6500. The 6500's (w. 'near 4K upscale') filling in for a "Cannot read. Please check the disc" 4K player. WTF maybe half of 4K discs are fake 4K anyway. Long live Blu-ray.


----------



## gnet158

*Best used Blu Ray player for Cd's*

My current Blu Ray player is acting up, the only thing I didn't like about it is how it played CD's. Decodes Blu Ray's/DTS/DD just fine, looking for used Blu Ray player with better CD playback. I don't have or want 4K, don't need apps like Netflix/Hulu. Any suggestions? Looking to spend $100-$200. 



Connecting to:

Receiver: Pioneer Elite 501XL
Speakers: JBL (surround)


Thanks!


----------



## Panson

gnet158 said:


> My current Blu Ray player is acting up, the only thing I didn't like about it is how it played CD's. Decodes Blu Ray's/DTS/DD just fine, looking for used Blu Ray player with better CD playback. I don't have or want 4K, don't need apps like Netflix/Hulu. Any suggestions? Looking to spend $100-$200.
> 
> Connecting to:
> Receiver: Pioneer Elite 501XL
> Speakers: JBL (surround)
> Thanks!


FWIW for CDs, 2009 Sony 360 sounds better than 2015 Sony 6500.

The best I've encountered for CDs is Panasonic DMP-UB900. Impressive.


----------



## gnet158

Tx, great player but well out of my budget. Looking for a recommendations on a player a few years old. My TV is only 1080p.


----------



## Panson

gnet158 said:


> Tx, great player but well out of my budget. Looking for a recommendations on a player a few years old. My TV is only 1080p.


The reasonably-priced Blu-ray players only a few years old, such as Sony 6500, 6700, were more concerned with video disc upscaling than good sound for CDs.

There's no wifi, net services, etc. with Sony 360, but it has longevity with good CD sound. No matter what you choose now, in the not too distant future you might be able to purchase a used Panasonic DMP-UB900 within budget. Keep eyes peeled.


----------



## hernanu

gnet158 said:


> Tx, great player but well out of my budget. Looking for a recommendations on a player a few years old. My TV is only 1080p.


What player do you have, and what quality are you looking for? The used Oppos would be the best, but the lowest I've seen for the oldest (BDP-83) are in the 300 range. 

What makes your current player not good enough?


----------



## IIDexII

gnet158 said:


> My current Blu Ray player is acting up, the only thing I didn't like about it is how it played CD's. Decodes Blu Ray's/DTS/DD just fine, looking for used Blu Ray player with better CD playback. I don't have or want 4K, don't need apps like Netflix/Hulu. Any suggestions? Looking to spend $100-$200.
> 
> 
> 
> Connecting to:
> 
> Receiver: Pioneer Elite 501XL
> Speakers: JBL (surround)
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Sony UHP-H1 does a good job on CDs except classical music, it plays rock and pop great. Classic Sacd is great tho.

And it also plays dvd audio.

It can not play 4k uhd disc, but it can upscale dvd and bluray to 4k.


----------



## mdavej

iidexii said:


> sony uhp-h1 does a good job on cds except classical music, it plays rock and pop great. Classic sacd is great tho.
> 
> And it also plays dvd audio.
> 
> It can not play 4k uhd disc, but it can upscale dvd and bluray to 4k.


$350 > $200


----------



## IIDexII

mdavej said:


> $350 > $200


I gave 2666 Swedish kroner. IT was of course a sale. Now it's about 400-500 $
My valuta app says ca 294 $ for 2666kr


----------



## mdavej

$350 is the current price at Best Buy, a big electronics retailer in the US. OP is looking for something under $200.

I don't understand all the talk about CD sound quality being different from player to player. Bits are bits, so unless there are major reading errors, how can one be any different from another? Are we talking about analog outputs instead of digital (HDMI/Coax/Optical)? 

In any case, my $50 BDP-S6700 plays CDs fine.


----------



## en.saravanan

Hi Guys,

Please suggest me the good Player with 4K, Dolby Vision, Dolby Atmos & DTS X.
All the above formats shall be play from USB drive also. 
I guess some of the players are not playing ATMOS and DTS X from USB. 
The budget shall be less than $400.


----------



## Selden Ball

en.saravanan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please suggest me the good Player with 4K, Dolby Vision, Dolby Atmos & DTS X.
> All the above formats shall be play from USB drive also.
> I guess some of the players are not playing ATMOS and DTS X from USB.
> The budget shall be less than $400.


4K Blu-ray players are discussed in the thread https://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-...fficial-help-me-choose-uhd-player-thread.html

This thread is for 1080p Blu-ray players.


----------



## IIDexII

mdavej said:


> $350 is the current price at Best Buy, a big electronics retailer in the US. OP is looking for something under $200.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand all the talk about CD sound quality being different from player to player. Bits are bits, so unless there are major reading errors, how can one be any different from another? Are we talking about analog outputs instead of digital (HDMI/Coax/Optical)?
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, my $50 BDP-S6700 plays CDs fine.


That the Dac and the drive...

Panasonic players is in the budget..


----------



## IIDexII

mdavej said:


> $350 is the current price at Best Buy, a big electronics retailer in the US. OP is looking for something under $200.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand all the talk about CD sound quality being different from player to player. Bits are bits, so unless there are major reading errors, how can one be any different from another? Are we talking about analog outputs instead of digital (HDMI/Coax/Optical)?
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, my $50 BDP-S6700 plays CDs fine.


The Sony UHP-H1, and the x800 has DSHHX that is fantastic on CDs and Spotify, especially those with less sound quality..


----------



## IIDexII

gnet158 said:


> My current Blu Ray player is acting up, the only thing I didn't like about it is how it played CD's. Decodes Blu Ray's/DTS/DD just fine, looking for used Blu Ray player with better CD playback. I don't have or want 4K, don't need apps like Netflix/Hulu. Any suggestions? Looking to spend $100-$200.
> 
> 
> 
> Connecting to:
> 
> Receiver: Pioneer Elite 501XL
> Speakers: JBL (surround)
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry off topic.

Old Denon blurayplayers are fantastic both on bluray and cd,

Denon dbp 2010 used should be in budget.


----------



## mdavej

IIDexII said:


> The Sony UHP-H1, and the x800 has DSHHX that is fantastic on CDs and Spotify, especially those with less sound quality..


What is DSHHX?


----------



## IIDexII

mdavej said:


> What is DSHHX?


It is a sound prosessing that makes Spotify, even mp3 and bad Cd quality like for instance punk, or sad to say some of Metallica's CDs sound very nice.

Sony claims they cind of upsample the sound to near high-rez.


----------



## mdavej

IIDexII said:


> It is a sound prosessing that makes Spotify, even mp3 and bad Cd quality like for instance punk, or sad to say some of Metallica's CDs sound very nice.
> 
> Sony claims they cind of upsample the sound to near high-rez.


Ahh.. found it. Actually DSEE HX. Interesting.
https://www.sony.com/electronics/play-music-library-near-hi-res-audio-sound-quality


----------



## IIDexII

mdavej said:


> Ahh.. found it. Actually DSEE HX. Interesting.
> 
> https://www.sony.com/electronics/play-music-library-near-hi-res-audio-sound-quality


Sorry miss spelled, I always forget it's name.

The ES streamer has it also, and the 1000 blutooth headphones I think, and x800 and 1000ES.


The only thing I wasn't happy with on Sony UHP-H1 was classical CDs that I hear alot of.

But hi rez classical and Sacd classical sounds great, but that signal is sent digital to Dac in my Yamaha pre Avr.


The Sony UHP-H1 Dac shines on pop, rock, Metall, punk, jazz.

But not on classical CD not the best..


----------



## aaronwt

mdavej said:


> Ahh.. found it. Actually DSEE HX. Interesting.
> https://www.sony.com/electronics/play-music-library-near-hi-res-audio-sound-quality


Many receivers also have this capability. I know my Onkyo and Denon receivers will upsample the same way as Sony does with DSEE HX in their Hi-Res players.

Although whether upsampling with any of these devices is an improvement is debatable. But I do keep it enabled in all the devices I have that are capable of upsampling.

They all upsample stereo pcm. 44.1 khz is upsampled to 88.2 khz. And 48 khz is upsampled to 96 khz. (And also to 24 bit.)


----------



## IIDexII

aaronwt said:


> Many receivers also have this capability. I know my Onkyo and Denon receivers will upsample the same way as Sony does with DSEE HX in their Hi-Res players.
> 
> 
> 
> Although whether upsampling with any of these devices is an improvement is debatable. But I do keep it enabled in all the devices I have that are capable of upsampling.
> 
> 
> 
> They all upsample stereo pcm. 44.1 khz is upsampled to 88.2 khz. And 48 khz is upsampled to 96 khz. (And also to 24 bit.)


I dont know the others new products quality on this.

I have an older Yamaha rxv 1900 and this only has a Enhancer function.

The Sonys prosessing is in Short fantastic compared, I'm impressed...


----------



## dagwod

*Oppo 103d vs samsung UBD-M9500/ZA*

I am trying to learn why oppo 103d is better than the samsung or other bdp that cost around 400 range. 

I understand that the 105d uses analog which is completely different but I am trying to decide between oppo 103d vs any other best bdp at the 400 price range.

Thanks in advance


----------



## SeeMoreDigital

dagwod said:


> I am trying to learn why oppo 103d is better than the samsung or other bdp that cost around 400 range.
> 
> I understand that the 105d uses analog which is completely different but I am trying to decide between oppo 103d vs any other best bdp at the 400 price range.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Just-so-you-know... The OPPO BDP-103 offers 7.1 channel analogue outputs too. But not the USB DAC!

Sadly you haven't mentioned what your primary requirements for a player are....


----------



## dagwod

Im Looking for excellent dolby atmos 7.1.4 blu ray audio performance using hdmi. Is it worth it for me to get a oppo 103d compared to other 400 dollar range bdplayers


----------



## AVSGekko

*Bookmarks*

Does anyone know of a quality blu-ray player where one can create and save multiple bookmarks on both dvd movies and blu-ray movies? And the player will remember all of your bookmarks on all of your discs?


----------



## IIDexII

dagwod said:


> Im Looking for excellent dolby atmos 7.1.4 blu ray audio performance using hdmi. Is it worth it for me to get a oppo 103d compared to other 400 dollar range bdplayers


The Oppo is surely premium built.

You must think if you need that build and features.

Both the cheaper and more expensive Sony's and Panasonic will work fine on Atmos.

I don't remember all models, but Sony X800 for example or Panasonic 820?

Sony plays Sacd, Panasonic doesn't but have analogue outputs and a kind of Dac connected to theese...

Both sound and video is up too premium with this players.

Its serious players, Oppo is abit better on CDs I'm sure.


----------



## Selden Ball

GordonGekko99 said:


> Does anyone know of a quality blu-ray player where one can create and save multiple bookmarks on both dvd movies and blu-ray movies? And the player will remember all of your bookmarks on all of your discs?


Unfortunately, unlike DVDs, Blu-ray bookmarks are implemented by Java code provided on the individual Blu-ray discs. Different functionality isn't provided by different players, rather it's determined by the different amount of effort put into the authoring of the Java scripting provided on different discs.


----------



## AVSGekko

Selden Ball said:


> Unfortunately, unlike DVDs, Blu-ray bookmarks are implemented by Java code provided on the individual Blu-ray discs. Different functionality isn't provided by different players, rather it's determined by the different amount of effort put into the authoring of the Java scripting provided on different discs.


Thanks for responding, yes I've noticed with some of the latest new release Blu-rays, hit or miss, some have the bookmarks feature, some don't.

Another thing, one particular Blu-ray, every time I started it up again, it offered a "resume play" but you had to wait for the Universal logo before getting to that resume prompt. Other Blu-rays make you sit through an intro to the menu before allowing you to resume play.

I guess I will have to burn my favorite thirty to fifty favorite movies and utilize some sort of home server with Plex to have a more instant access to the movie and to scenes in general.

The additional problem with my Sony Blu-ray player is that after about five to ten minutes of pause, the entire player shuts off and there is no way to disable this setting.


----------



## Baenwort

Are there any slot load BD players left? 

My Sony 7000 has had the DVD functionality die and just a quick search did not turn up a single unit actively for sale. I'm constrained by the mounting location to a vertical rectangle and SAF + built ins prevent any other mounting. I have enough depth to handle any size player but I don't have enough width for a disk to enter in any orientation but vertical.


----------



## fuzzysig

*external Bluray drive with TV?*

in my LG 55ub8500 I found that its compatible with an external USB blu ray drive. but couldn't find any more info
tried one from best buy but it didnt actually play.


I really want to see if I can find a compatible drive so I can hide behind tv and have no wires showing. tv is close to the wall not enough space to mount a regular dvd player behind it


----------



## MRAYB

fuzzysig said:


> in my LG 55ub8500 I found that its compatible with an external USB blu ray drive. but couldn't find any more info
> tried one from best buy but it didnt actually play.
> 
> 
> I really want to see if I can find a compatible drive so I can hide behind tv and have no wires showing. tv is close to the wall not enough space to mount a regular dvd player behind it



Did the drive you tried have its own power supply/cord? I know on my Samsung pretty much the only thing that works without an external power supply is a flash drive. I have a powered usb hub and two powered usb drives connected no problem. Not enough power supplied by the tv itself with just the usb port alone to power the drive?


----------



## cb222

I use my Xbox as a blu ray player, would there be any benefit to getting another "new" model player? Do you think there'd be any difference in SQ?


----------



## mdavej

cb222 said:


> I use my Xbox as a blu ray player, would there be any benefit to getting another "new" model player? Do you think there'd be any difference in SQ?


https://www.cnet.com/news/4k-blu-ray-player-shootout-xbox-one-s-vs-samsung-vs-sony-vs-oppo/


----------



## EdFlo

Is there a post that ranks the current top 4K players?


----------



## Panson

EdFlo said:


> Is there a post that ranks the current top 4K players?


Not that I'm aware. 

Currently, I'd probably rank them: 1. Panasonic 9000; 2. Panasonic 820; 3. Sony 700.


----------



## IIDexII

If you don't need SACD, I would highly recommend Panasonic 820.

It looks like a great all around player. With good video Prosessor and Cd playback...


----------



## ah_hin

which player can stream 4k with Dolby Vision and Atmos on Netflix, Amazon, Vudu?

I have Sony X700, but it's giving my Demon receiver some problem; speckles appear once a while during playback.
So I am looking for another player with equivalent capabilities, and don't really want to wait for Sony X800M2.


TIA

Sent from my H8314 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panson

ah_hin said:


> which player can stream 4k with Dolby Vision and Atmos on Netflix, Amazon, Vudu?
> 
> I have Sony X700, but it's giving my Demon receiver some problem; *speckles appear once a while during playback.*
> So I am looking for another player with equivalent capabilities, and don't really want to wait for Sony X800M2.TIA


Maybe clean up your "speckles/sparklies" issue before you consider another 4K UHD player? Check HDMI cable/Connections.

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-...820-824-owner-s-thread-no-price-talk-115.html

Re your streaming wants, Roku would be a better solution.


----------



## zizitopas

*Does new Bluray players play data disks?*

Planning on buying a new Bluray player. Most of my bluray collection is in .mkv (25-30gb)files. If i will burn them to bd-r disks as data will player be able to read it? And what about Dts and dts hd audio? :/


----------



## quentinnw2

*1,2 and 3 blu-ray player*

Do anyone know whats the best blu-ray player out there from 3 to1one is the best and is it still available?


----------



## Dreamliner

The Panasonic UB820 is the best Blu-ray player you can buy (Well, the UB9000 is but that price is ridiculous and it has many esoteric features). The UB820 has Tone Mapping for 4K discs which means it will make your 4K display shine. If you don't care about 4K I'd suggest a Sony Blu-ray player, their more expensive ones have more powerful processing for streaming. 

Whatever you buy, I'd still suggest something like a Roku Ultra or Nvidia Shield for streaming. Powerful dedicated streamers (not that stick garbage) are so much nicer to use.


----------



## quentinnw2

hey guys got a question is it still worth buying this player today are should i move to the UB9000 INSTEAD just want some advise?


----------



## quentinnw2

hey guys got a question is it still worth buying the oppo 203 or 205 today are should i move to the UB9000 INSTEAD just want some advise?


----------



## BillP

quentinnw2 said:


> hey guys got a question is it still worth buying the oppo 203 or 205 today are should i move to the UB9000 INSTEAD just want some advise?


It depends on your needs. The Panny does not support SACD or DVD-A. So if you need a universal player, then the Panny won't cut it for you. The main drawback of the Oppo's is that they are discontinued and therefore overpriced by people selling them on eBay, etc (you cannot buy them anymore from Oppo or from authorized dealers).

If you only need a player for watching movies (BluRays and 4K BluRays), then the Panny is an excellent option.


----------



## Red_Elrond

*Upgrade Advice*

I have a dedicated media room with a fairly high end setup. I have been using a PS3 for streaming and blu-rays. I like a recommendation for an upgrade. Something that will play Blu-Ray as well as Netflix, Prime, VuDu, Plex and Hulu. Thanks for your help.

Dave


----------



## mariogonzalezzz

i have a couple sony bdp-s3100 bluray players i hardly use but have been great.

wondering if its time to upgrade


----------



## BillP

mariogonzalezzz said:


> i have a couple sony bdp-s3100 bluray players i hardly use but have been great.
> 
> wondering if its time to upgrade


It depends on why you want to upgrade. PQ will be the same with a newer BluRay player. So for playing 1080p BluRay discs, there is no advantage to upgrading. The main reasons to upgrade are 1) you want a 4k player since you upgraded or are going to upgrade to a 4k display, 2) you want high-end audio for music listening and therefore want a high-end player with analog audio outs, or 3) you are having problems playing new BluRay movies on the 3100.


----------



## mdavej

Red_Elrond said:


> I have a dedicated media room with a fairly high end setup. I have been using a PS3 for streaming and blu-rays. I like a recommendation for an upgrade. Something that will play Blu-Ray as well as Netflix, Prime, VuDu, Plex and Hulu. Thanks for your help.
> 
> Dave


For a high end setup, get a UHD player (different thread) for discs and a Fire TV or similar for streaming. Any streaming apps on a disc player are going to be inferior out of the box and stop getting updates in a year or two.


----------



## mdavej

mariogonzalezzz said:


> i have a couple sony bdp-s3100 bluray players i hardly use but have been great.
> 
> wondering if its time to upgrade


If it ain't broke ...

Unless you've run into some discs that won't play at all, a new player is going to look/sound the same as an older player.

As others have said, just upgrade to UHD if you must scratch this itch.


----------



## Red_Elrond

mdavej said:


> For a high end setup, get a UHD player (different thread) for discs and a Fire TV or similar for streaming. Any streaming apps on a disc player are going to be inferior out of the box and stop getting updates in a year or two.


Perfect! Thanks!


----------



## engelba

So doing some research to get a new BluRay(et al) player. Basically, my current BD player is getting retired to another room in the house that needs one.

I would love hear your feedback/advice. 

My current setup is NOT 4K.... I plan to upgrade my display(s) to 4K in the future thus this is creating the dilemma for me. Do I future proof myself with a 4K player or just go with cheaper 1080P versions. 

I think I've talked myself into getting a 4K to keep myself up to date and not have to upgrade again a year or so down the line. I can be persuaded otherwise. 


So, looking around $200 or less (have a little room here). 

My PrePro is a Marantz AV8801.... (which won't pass thru most 4K content anyways )


For the short run, it will be playing and must output 1080P. My Marantz will be handling all of the audio decoding (DTS etc..). 

Kind of looking between the LG UBK90 and the Sony UBP-X700. 


Thoughts? Suggestions? 


Thanks...


----------



## hernanu

engelba said:


> So doing some research to get a new BluRay(et al) player. Basically, my current BD player is getting retired to another room in the house that needs one.
> 
> I would love hear your feedback/advice.
> 
> My current setup is NOT 4K.... I plan to upgrade my display(s) to 4K in the future thus this is creating the dilemma for me. Do I future proof myself with a 4K player or just go with cheaper 1080P versions.
> 
> I think I've talked myself into getting a 4K to keep myself up to date and not have to upgrade again a year or so down the line. I can be persuaded otherwise.
> 
> 
> So, looking around $200 or less (have a little room here).
> 
> My PrePro is a Marantz AV8801.... (which won't pass thru most 4K content anyways )
> 
> 
> *For the short run, it will be playing and must output 1080P.* My Marantz will be handling all of the audio decoding (DTS etc..).
> 
> Kind of looking between the LG UBK90 and the Sony UBP-X700.
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks...



How short a run? If you're upgrading to a 4K set in a year or more, I'd say it's worth it to stay with what you have. The only thing that downscaled 4K might give you is an ATMOS soundtrack, but if you're not processing that as well, I'd just stay with what you have. Get an inexpensive bluray player and sit tight.

Once you're ready, the players available then may be better / less expensive than the current crop. 

Once you do upgrade to 4K, there's no immediate need to upgrade your Marantz. If you select a 4K player that has two HDMI outputs, you can send one directly to the display, the other to your Marantz and it should work great (again, unless you want ATMOS). That's what I do with mine, sounds great.


----------



## engelba

hernanu said:


> How short a run? If you're upgrading to a 4K set in a year or more, I'd say it's worth it to stay with what you have. The only thing that downscaled 4K might give you is an ATMOS soundtrack, but if you're not processing that as well, I'd just stay with what you have. Get an inexpensive bluray player and sit tight.
> 
> Once you're ready, the players available then may be better / less expensive than the current crop.
> 
> Once you do upgrade to 4K, there's no immediate need to upgrade your Marantz. If you select a 4K player that has two HDMI outputs, you can send one directly to the display, the other to your Marantz and it should work great (again, unless you want ATMOS). That's what I do with mine, sounds great.


Probably a year-ish. 

Let me ask this question then.. what would be a good inexpensive player that I could basically "throw away" (not literally) and replace with a 4K version in a year-ish time and not feel bad about it?


----------



## hernanu

engelba said:


> Probably a year-ish.
> 
> Let me ask this question then.. what would be a good inexpensive player that I could basically "throw away" (not literally) and replace with a 4K version in a year-ish time and not feel bad about it?


Probably a Sony like the 6700 or a Panasonic BDT-270, but others may have better recommendations.


----------



## mdavej

engelba said:


> Probably a year-ish.
> 
> Let me ask this question then.. what would be a good inexpensive player that I could basically "throw away" (not literally) and replace with a 4K version in a year-ish time and not feel bad about it?


IMO, it's hard to beat the Sony BDP-S6700 for ~$45 on ebay, a little more on Amazon. I scored a region free version of that player for $37 a year ago, and it's been working great. 4k upscaling looks pretty good on it. Even though I have a 4k TV now, I don't envision getting any 4k discs for a very long time (until I can rent them at Redbox). So I'm set for a while. Reviews aren't kind, but they eventually got the kinks worked out in later firmwares.

EDIT: Great minds think alike


----------



## adaboost

cb222 said:


> I use my Xbox as a blu ray player, would there be any benefit to getting another "new" model player? Do you think there'd be any difference in SQ?


Do you guys know if this still holds true for older models? We have one of the original PS4s, controls are a little clunky, but would we still get 4k HDR content out?


----------



## mdavej

We don’t know much about 4K in this 2K blu-ray player thread and even less about 4K HDR on PS4. A PS4 thread is a better place for your question.


----------



## aaronwt

adaboost said:


> Do you guys know if this still holds true for older models? We have one of the original PS4s, controls are a little clunky, but would we still get 4k HDR content out?


The PS4 doesn't do 4K. But it will output 1080P with HDR10.
The PS4 Pro will output 4K/2160P with HDR10. But it doesn't play back UHD BDs. Only 2K BDs and older.


----------



## icic2018

Hi all, I've Seagate Backup Plus Hub 8TB External Hard Drive has all my movies and tv show that 90% 4K HDR and Dolby vision such as (Saving Private Ryan (1998) Full UHD 4K HDR TRUE HD 7.1 ATMOS Codec Bitrate Description 
----- ------- ----------- 
MPEG-H HEVC Video 52119 kbps 2160p / 23.976 fps / 16:9 / Main 10 @ Level 5.1 @ High / 10 bits / HDR10 / BT.2020
* MPEG-H HEVC Video 5798 kbps 1080p / 23.976 fps / 16:9 / Main 10 @ Level 5.1 @ High / 10 bits / Dolby Vision / BT.2020),

so, now I'm thinking to buy player but I need it support all HDR FORMAT AND DOLBY VISION of course will works from the external hard drive I don't have discs blue player or dvd just all my source media in hdd. FYI I have 2 TV media player ( Zidoo Z9S & Nvidia Shiled but both the picture quality does not good and both doesn't support Dolby Vision..!!! so that I was thinking maybe if buy Blu-ray Player such as oppo 203 will get amazing picture

Any advice regarding either option? Any recommendation to consider another player?  e.g. oppo udp-203 or etc...!!

Thank you in advice.


----------



## bob-ht

*Recommend a player for high quality CD playback aslo*

Hi all,

I need some recommendations to replace my super old Bluray player that I can literally brew coffee faster than it boots. I do have an Xbox OneX but is there something better I could use? I'd also like to run analogs out for some high quality music CD playing. I do stream music mostly with AppleTV or movies there also but there are times you just want the highest uncompressed versions of something you can. Any help appreciated thanks.


----------



## Rgb

Used Oppo, Sony, Panasonic, Toshiba and similar top tier branded used Universal DVD players have been showing up at thrift in recent years.

I have scored pristine Oppo 981HD (DVD/DVDA/SACD/CD), Panasonic single and 5 disc carousel DVD/DVDA/CD (Panasonic didn't do SACD in most players), and Sony single and 5 disc SACD/DVD/CD players (Sony usually omitted DVDA)

Toshiba DVD players also have 24/192 DAC analog outs. Some of these CD/SACD/DVD players have HDMI + optical+coax+5.1 and 2ch analog outs.

All were had for ~$10-$30. Most dated 2005 or later.

Then you could get a low cost HDMI only BluRay player for BD's.

Used BD players have been showing up at thrift, too- 5-8yr old models usually have analog and coax/optical outs.


----------



## bob-ht

Oppo is a brand I heard was good. Does their line's quality stay about the same or are there specific ones to hunt for? I literally have no info as been buried in restoring Pinball machines for the last 10 years.


----------



## BillP

bob-ht said:


> Oppo is a brand I heard was good. Does their line's quality stay about the same or are there specific ones to hunt for? I literally have no info as been buried in restoring Pinball machines for the last 10 years.


Unfortunately Oppo stopped making players, and the latest models (203 and 205) are being resold on eBay at very high prices. If you don't need 4k video, look for a used 103 or 105.


----------



## Transmaniacon

My Denon blu ray player bit the dust and I need to pick up something new. I am still on 1080P with my TV and receiver, and probably won’t upgrade in the near future. Rather than buy a UHD player that will be outdated when I do upgrade everything else, I was just going to snag something simple.

I don’t need streaming capability as I have a Roku, I don’t need WiFi as I have a switch available. This Sony BDP-S1700 seems like a good option, any glaring issues with it?


----------



## DunMunro

The best UHD HDR BD player is....:

https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-4k-blu-ray-player/


----------



## ForestJohn

*Help in choosing player*

I have a sony xbr75x850f 75-inch 4k ultra hd smart led tv (2018 model), and a Denon AVR-X3500 Receiver. I want to purchase a 4K UHD DVD player and am not sure if I should go with the Sony 700 or the Sony 800. Or maybe anything else that would get the best picture and sound? I don't know if my television has any limitations that would make one of the players a better option for me. I would certainly appreciate any advice that could be received. Thank you very much.

I have found out my TV does not support Dolby Vision so getting a player that supports Dolby Vision isn't necessary. So maybe the Sony 800 or the Panasonic DP-UB820-K? Thanks again for any assistance.


----------



## teachsac

Wrong thread. Your post has been restored in the UHD thread.


----------



## ryantanz

I need help and opinion to decide which player is a better choice between:

1. msb universal media transport v
2. ayre dx-5

i have my options narrow down to between the both of this players which will be a better choice in pro and cons?


----------



## mdavej

ryantanz said:


> I need help and opinion to decide which player is a better choice between:
> 
> 1. msb universal media transport v
> 2. ayre dx-5
> 
> i have my options narrow down to between the both of this players which will be a better choice in pro and cons?


$7,000 - $10,000 for a decade old bluray player in the age of 4k? Is this a joke?


----------



## ryantanz

mdavej said:


> $7,000 - $10,000 for a decade old bluray player in the age of 4k? Is this a joke?


They are not just for bluray player. The main focus is more toward the cd transport into dedicated DAC for stereo hifi. Its for both hifi and home system 2 in 1 for me or maybe is there any better-recommended options?


----------



## steves40th

*Sony BDV- model HBD-E390 replacement?*

Hey, I have been out of the BluRay player for a long time. My wife bought this in 2010, and it works great.
But, Amazon prime wont work on it as of last month. Its service is no longer available,.
So, Is there a newer version that will allow me to use the surround sound speakers that came with this system?
Thoughts, and suggestions..


----------



## la1vi9872

look on 

Panasonic 4K Ultra HD Blu-ray Player with HDR10+ and Dolby Vision Playback, Hi-Res Sound, 4K VOD Streaming - Black (DP-UB820)


----------



## Michal Manja

*DVD/BlueRay with subtitle colour and size setting*

Hello, is there any dvd/blueray player, which can change colour, or size of subtitles from external file (.sub, .srt, ...)??? i have LG with unchangable white subtitles, so sometimes i can't see anything  so bad. Thank you.


----------



## Dunnie

Hey all ...I have an older Oppo Blu Ray player ... I'm in the market for a 4k player that has amazing build quality like the oppo used to have ... 

Any suggestion .?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ekayo

*Pioneer BDP-95FD and BDP-05FD Zoom Control? Part 1 of 3*

These are the only two higher end (>decade old) BD players I can find with all manner of analog video connectivity, including s-video (lol). The Oppo model BDP-80 has all of this analog video, though likely having lackluster DVD and poor analog audio performance. 

In a just world cinephiles would be free to get as intimate with BDs as they have long enjoyed doing with DVDs via slow motion and zoom controls (albeit at some loss of picture quality). But the BD Assn’s Java BD disc authoring locks and hardware player licensing killed that off for us.


----------



## ekayo

Pioneer BDP-95FD and BDP-05FD Zoom Control? Part 2 of 3

Now that my $800. Cambridge Audio 650BD player is ready for the trash as Cambridge and PanurgyOEM said there are no more decoder boards to fix the disc reading errors I’m hoping the BDP-95FD or BDP-05FD players will have all of the 650BD’s functionality and comparable analog audio quality.


----------



## ekayo

Pioneer BDP-95FD and BDP-05FD Zoom Control? Part 3 of 3

This thread implies that the 05fd is the newer and better player-at least \if Pioneer came through with the firmware upgrades. https://forum.audiogon.com/discussions/pioneer-blu-ray-player-bdp-05-fd

https://www.blu-ray.com/firmware/firmware.php?id=28

But first I went here 
https://www.pioneerelectronics.com/StaticFiles/PUSA/Files/BDP95FDOperatingInstructions1010.pdf The 95fd does slow motion and zoom. 

Then here https://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Blu-ray-Disc/Elite-Blu-ray-Disc-Players/BDP-05FD The 05fd does slow motion at least with DVDs, but there’s no indication here that it does any kind of zoom.

Maybe Pioneer mistakenly omitted this from the manual?? 

Can someone confirm yes or no about zoom control with 05fd?

However, what’s scary about the 095fd’s zoom feature as described is that on page 25 it’s called “photo zoom”.
https://www.pioneerelectronics.com/StaticFiles/PUSA/Files/BDP95FDOperatingInstructions1010.pdf. 

Does this mean that the 95fd can only zoom in on a stationary image but not on a running DVD movie, like I can easily do with my wonderful JVC XV-NA70 from 2004? 

If yes, why would a premium brand BD player brand like Pioneer disable DVD movie zoom control?

In any case, I will also need to find out how long Pioneer stocks the most failure prone parts for these players. And then if I can even find any of these old players for sale.

I need two years or so before I build my surround system, where my desktop will play BDs via JRiver player (the Java BD killer) and outputs audio via USB to a multichannel DAC like this one. https://www.exasound.com/Products/e38MarkII8-channelDAC.aspx

Meanwhile, I need an analog video friendly BD player for my 32” Toshiba CRT TV that lacks 
component video inputs and has slow motion and zoom control, at least for DVDs.

Last resort? Go with the lowly Oppo BDP-80? As it’s feeding a 32” CRT TV how bad would BD 
and DVDs look on it? If yes, has anyone used the zoom and slow motion? The manual says it
does what I need. http://download.oppodigital.com/BDP80/BDP-80 English Manual v6.pdf 

However, that Oppo’s analog audio is no doubt very poor compared to the Cambridge and Pioneer players. https://www.cnet.com/reviews/oppo-bdp-80-review/

Of course, if need be I could feed the Oppo’s digital audio to that great stereo DAC I’ve been 
putting off buying for much too long. 

But please fill me in on what’s true about the 95fd and 05fd zoom controls.


----------



## ekayo

*HDMI to Analog Video Scaler*

Would one of these scalers solve all my BD player to analog TV connectivity problems? 

https://www.markertek.com/category/video-scalers

Would this Gefen model give as good or better D/A video conversion quality than any BD player?

https://www.gefen.com/product/hdmi-composite-s-video-scaler-GTV-HDMI-2-COMPSVIDSN


----------



## PhilipsPhanatic

*Does It Pay For Me To Get A 4K Player ?*

Hey guys....I know the score on these type of questions, but with upscaling and the latest technologies, I figured the answer might have changed from a few years ago.

*My Situation:* I have a 60" Samsung 5300 plasma (the "dumb" cousin of the 8500), one of the last ones sold back in 2015. I'm using a very basic 2009 Sony Blu-Ray player (BDP-N460). I watch from about 9-10 feet.

*I have been buying 4K movie packages the last year or so*, figuring if I ever got both a 4K TV and a 4K player, it was worth it to pay an extra $2-$3 to have the 4K disk. So far, I haven't used them. 

Since my Blu-Ray player is 10 years old, I can justify getting a new 4K player....IF it promises some improvement in the picture (4K, HDR, whatever).

*Does it ? If I can upgrade for a reasonable price to get improved PQ, I'm willing to do it. But not if I have to pay like $500 or so for a player.*

And if you have a specific 4K player ideal for my situation (no idea when I might get a 4K TV, I'm between jobs right now), please feel free to let me know the model number.


----------



## NTTD

PhilipsPhanatic said:


> *Does It Pay For Me To Get A 4K Player ?*
> 
> Hey guys....I know the score on these type of questions, but with upscaling and the latest technologies, I figured the answer might have changed from a few years ago.
> 
> *My Situation:* I have a 60" Samsung 5300 plasma (the "dumb" cousin of the 8500), one of the last ones sold back in 2015. I'm using a very basic 2009 Sony Blu-Ray player (BDP-N460). I watch from about 9-10 feet.
> 
> I have been buying 4K movie releases the last year or so, figuring if I ever got both a 4K TV and a 4K player, it paid to pay an extra $2-$3 over Blu-Ray packages for it.
> 
> Since my Blu-Ray player is 10 years old, I can justify getting a new 4K player....IF it promises some improvement in the picture (4K, HDR, whatever).
> 
> *Does it ? If I can upgrade for a reasonable price to get improved PQ, I'm willing to do it. But not if I have to pay like $500 or so for a player.*
> 
> And if you have a specific 4K player ideal for my situation (no idea when I might get a 4K TV, I'm between jobs right now), please feel free to let me know the model number.


The Sony Sony Ubp-X800M2 is considered by many one of the best 4K Bul-Ray players.


It usually goes for about $250 and is currently on sale for about $200.


This will get you 4K, HDR (HDR 10 and , Dolby Vision), and ATMOS from Discs and many streaming platforms (Assuming your system is capable of this).


----------



## PhilipsPhanatic

NTTD said:


> The Sony Sony Ubp-X800M2 is considered by many one of the best 4K Bul-Ray players.
> It usually goes for about $250 and is currently on sale for about $200.This will get you 4K, HDR (HDR 10 and , Dolby Vision), and ATMOS from Discs and many streaming platforms (Assuming your system is capable of this).


Thanks NTTD...what do you mean "assuming your system is capable of this" -- are you talking about streaming ? I have Altice/Optimum TV but do not stream. Not even sure if they are broadcasting 4K in my NY area, but for now, just wondering if adding a 4K Player to a regular HD 1080p plasma will produce a noticeable difference if I play 4K vids or Blu-Rays ?


----------



## mdavej

PhilipsPhanatic said:


> Thanks NTTD...what do you mean "assuming your system is capable of this" -- are you talking about streaming ? I have Altice/Optimum TV but do not stream. Not even sure if they are broadcasting 4K in my NY area, but for now, just wondering if adding a 4K Player to a regular HD 1080p plasma will produce a noticeable difference if I play 4K vids or Blu-Rays ?


Meaning can you system play 4k (which you answered no), and can your AVR play ATMOS?

Doesn't matter. 4k won't make a lick of difference on a 1080 display.


----------



## PhilipsPhanatic

mdavej said:


> Doesn't matter. 4k won't make a lick of difference on a 1080 display.


No minor improvement even in PQ with upscaling, etc. ? Or only if I had a much larger TV and/or if I watched from closer-in ?


----------



## mdavej

PhilipsPhanatic said:


> No minor improvement even in PQ with upscaling, etc. ? Or only if I had a much larger TV and/or if I watched from closer-in ?


None whatsoever. Your TV has 1080 lines. Feed it a million lines if you want, but it's still only going to display 1080. Doesn't matter how big the TV or how close you sit. If you want to see 4K, you have to get a 4K TV.

Besides, this thread is about 1080 blu-ray players, not 4K. There's a different thread for that.


----------



## mrfixit58

*New Blue Ray Player*

I have a non smart Panasonic plasma in my bedroom and need a blue ray player that can stream Netflix etc. Recommendations?

thanks


----------



## eljaycanuck

Sony BDP-S3700 (currently on sale for $69 at bestbuy.com). I use one in my family room to stream Netflix, etc., and occasionally to watch a movie on *Blu-ray* or DVD and have had no issues with it.


----------



## mrfixit58

eljaycanuck said:


> Sony BDP-S3700 (currently on sale for $69 at bestbuy.com). I use one in my family room to stream Netflix, etc., and occasionally to watch a movie on *Blu-ray* or DVD and have had no issues with it.


Thanks!


----------



## thx_mom

I’m sort of revamping all my equipment. I currently have a Samsung UBD-M8500/ZA that I got for free with the purchase of my TV. Is there a noticeable difference spending 80”+ more for say a Cambridge audio or Panasonic UHD player?


----------



## JMak00

So, I don't even know if I am looking for a BR player. I just bought a Sony 75X950G 4K tv. I currently have a Xbox 1 S 1tb that I bought in part to support 4K disc playback (not interested in 4k game play and the price premium).

I'll be using a Denon X1100W AVR for the time being, though it appears I'll need to upgrade that when I get interested in lossless audio.

My budget is likely in the $150 to $200 range, but that seems high given I'll only be using the playback features and I'll spend about $250 to $300 on an AVR.

Is the current XBox I have gonna cut it or am I looking at a new player? If I do need a new player, what should I be looking at given that I have a Sony TV?

Thanks... 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbizotto

*Bluray Player whit ISO/BDMV from arquives*

Good evening!
if we have or the bdp140 of the pioneer who besides being a blu ray player, reproduces ISO / BDMV with menu navigation, that is, the menus are original like medical media, are there other blu ray players that also do this function?


----------



## ipca204

Cbizotto said:


> Good evening!
> if we have or the bdp140 of the pioneer who besides being a blu ray player, reproduces ISO / BDMV with menu navigation, that is, the menus are original like medical media, are there other blu ray players that also do this function?


No, because your bdp-140 is running a modified firmware which is why it can read ISO. There are a couple of players that can do that as well with modified or "jailbroken" firmware but we get ***** slapped if we talk about it in detail on the forum.


----------



## Cbizotto

ipca204 said:


> No, because your bdp-140 is running a modified firmware which is why it can read ISO. There are a couple of players that can do that as well with modified or "jailbroken" firmware but we get ***** slapped if we talk about it in detail on the forum.


thank you very much friend, the information I have is that oppo 203 does but only with BDMV files, tell me something I have been researching a lot about media players, KDLINKS, CHINOPPO, DUNE HD, ZAPPITI, EGREAT, HIMEDIA, POPCORN HOUR, some exhibit original blu ray menus, others only bdlite, do you know other brands to pass me and so I do more research? in your opinion which are the best in this matter?


----------



## ipca204

Cbizotto said:


> thank you very much friend, the information I have is that oppo 203 does but only with BDMV files, tell me something I have been researching a lot about media players, KDLINKS, CHINOPPO, DUNE HD, ZAPPITI, EGREAT, HIMEDIA, POPCORN HOUR, some exhibit original blu ray menus, others only bdlite, do you know other brands to pass me and so I do more research? in your opinion which are the best in this matter?


chinoppo aka m9702 is by far the best of ALL of them. I have had nearly every single media player in the last 10-14 years for playback of local media....


----------



## Cbizotto

ipca204 said:


> chinoppo aka m9702 is by far the best of ALL of them. I have had nearly every single media player in the last 10-14 years for playback of local media....


thanks again, does chinoppo play with both iso and bdmv menus? the problem is that here in Brazil m9702 is not found and imports are very expensive here, taxes etc ... apart from m9702 in your ranking, which would be 2nd, 3rd best?


----------



## ipca204

If your only concern is blu ray ISO and menus, you can easily get by with a Dune Smart series. They are discontinued right now but that would be my second choice for blu ray ISO files with menus.
yes, the chinoppo does iso with full menus as well as 4kuhd iso with menus an dolby vision


----------



## Cbizotto

ipca204 said:


> If your only concern is blu ray ISO and menus, you can easily get by with a Dune Smart series. They are discontinued right now but that would be my second choice for blu ray ISO files with menus.
> yes, the chinoppo does iso with full menus as well as 4kuhd iso with menus an dolby vision


yes you mean the dunes hd smart d1 and b1 correct? even the b1 has a blu ray player together, so even though they are old and discontinued they still run iso and bdmv with original menus?


----------



## Cbizotto

ipca204 said:


> If your only concern is blu ray ISO and menus, you can easily get by with a Dune Smart series. They are discontinued right now but that would be my second choice for blu ray ISO files with menus.
> yes, the chinoppo does iso with full menus as well as 4kuhd iso with menus an dolby vision


chinoppo is linux? this dune hd smart is linux? not android?


----------



## ipca204

Cbizotto said:


> yes you mean the dunes hd smart d1 and b1 correct? even the b1 has a blu ray player together, so even though they are old and discontinued they still run iso and bdmv with original menus?


yes, or even the h1..


----------



## Cbizotto

dune hd i can with good price used, the smart b1 or d1 version, can you name me sites where chinoppo are sold? I'm going to try to see if I can find a way to bring him with more taxes, if I can't get there for the dunes, I also have an option here in Brazil of the dune base 3d, can I buy too? is it reliable like the smart model? I was even surprised that you put the dunes in front of zappiti, egreat, himedia and kdlinks that have 4k versions, although they are all android and I sincerely prefer linux or similar


----------



## teachsac

Please continue in the networking section:

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/39-networking-media-servers-content-streaming/


----------



## burnfout

Hi everyone, I just bought a Sony KD-65AG9, looking for a 4K player now. 

If I want 4K streaming (netflix and amazon prime) including Dolby Vision, and DV Vision on Disc playback, what are the best options?


----------



## ten8yp

burnfout said:


> Hi everyone, I just bought a Sony KD-65AG9, looking for a 4K player now.
> 
> If I want 4K streaming (netflix and amazon prime) including Dolby Vision, and DV Vision on Disc playback, what are the best options?


Sony UBP-X700 for sure. I love mine. I have owned Sony blu ray players for years and never had an issue and the x700 is considered by many to be the best bang for the buck for 4k players anywhere. Hard to go wrong with it.
I've also heard that the Panasonic UB420 is decent but I haven't owned it.


----------



## BillP

^^ I don't believe the Panny 420 plays DV.


----------



## SliChillax

Hey guys I'm looking for a 4K blu ray player that supports blu rays in dolby vision and dolby atmos and that can also play .mkv rips (remux) in HDR (dolby vision preferably) with Atmos. My set up is LG B9 and Samsung K950 soundbar. My Xbox One X won't play Dolby Vision blu rays and the integrated LG media player doesn't support Atmos or Dolby Vision for the blu ray rips. I'd rather get a blu ray player that can do it all and end the headaches.


----------



## allene222

Looking for a 1080p blu-ray player to play rented Netflix discs. I like the specs of the Sony 3700 but the Amazon reviews make me think that it is junk. 28% 1 star reviews! Discs getting stuck in the unit and sending it in for repair with the disk inside. Is this real?

The other unit is a Best Buy offering that is not on Amazon and it is the LG-BP175. Since it is not on Amazon there are no reviews there and I am unable to find any reviews elsewhere so guidance is lacking. 

I have a high end DVI cable from my processor to my projector. Other 1080p equipment works over the cabling but I doubt that 4K would work so I do not want anything that outputs just 4k. If I ever update to 4k it will be streaming with a Chromecast right at the projector and coax audio back to the processor. But I have other reasons that say 4K is not in my future so it is just not desirable.

There may be other options I should consider that I am unaware of so I am not limiting myself other than by my ignorance. I have checked all the posts on this thread back to the beginning of 2019 and searched Google without getting guidance. 

To be more specific I have two questions other than what should I get:
1) Does the S3700 really eat discs like the reviews say?
2) Is the LG-175 any good?

I am leaning toward the LG-175 but concerned that there are no reviews of it anywhere that I can find.

Thanks for your help.

Allen

Sony 1080p TV
MythTV 1080p
Espon 3800 projector
105 inch screen
Chromecast (one at the Tv and one at the projector)
Outlaw 990 processor
Classe 200 power amp
Thiel cs3.6 speakers
Sunfire sub
Rear speakers (4.1 system)

PS. I am running 4.1 surround because the fronts are so good that even adding a Thiel center degraded the sound.


----------



## BillP

allene222 said:


> Looking for a 1080p blu-ray player to play rented Netflix discs. I like the specs of the Sony 3700 but the Amazon reviews make me think that it is junk. 28% 1 star reviews! Discs getting stuck in the unit and sending it in for repair with the disk inside. Is this real?
> 
> The other unit is a Best Buy offering that is not on Amazon and it is the LG-BP175. Since it is not on Amazon there are no reviews there and I am unable to find any reviews elsewhere so guidance is lacking.
> 
> I have a high end DVI cable from my processor to my projector. Other 1080p equipment works over the cabling but I doubt that 4K would work so I do not want anything that outputs just 4k. If I ever update to 4k it will be streaming with a Chromecast right at the projector and coax audio back to the processor. But I have other reasons that say 4K is not in my future so it is just not desirable.
> 
> There may be other options I should consider that I am unaware of so I am not limiting myself other than by my ignorance. I have checked all the posts on this thread back to the beginning of 2019 and searched Google without getting guidance.
> 
> To be more specific I have two questions other than what should I get:
> 1) Does the S3700 really eat discs like the reviews say?
> 2) Is the LG-175 any good?
> 
> I am leaning toward the LG-175 but concerned that there are no reviews of it anywhere that I can find.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Panasonic and Sony seem to be the most popular. And there is no such thing as a player that outputs just 4k. All 4k players can also output 1080p; you simply designate the desired output in the settings menu.


----------



## purduesd

I'm setting up my first theater w/ projector and in need of a quality UHD Bluray player. My theater is open concept and setup for Dolby atmos. Should i rely on my bluray player for the upscaling? Leave that to the projector?

TIA!


Epson 6050
Denon x3500H 
5.1.2 
considering an apple tv for streaming


----------



## DunMunro

purduesd said:


> I'm setting up my first theater w/ projector and in need of a quality UHD Bluray player. My theater is open concept and setup for Dolby atmos. Should i rely on my bluray player for the upscaling? Leave that to the projector?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> 
> Epson 6050
> Denon x3500H
> 5.1.2
> considering an apple tv for streaming


The Panasonic UB420 is probably your best value, and it works very well for projectors, with the UB820 as a potential upgrade. Both have excellent upscaling as well and it's probably best to let the BD player do the upscaling, but that's easy to test. The UB420 also does well for streaming from Netflix and Primevideo, as it probably has more options to enhance streaming content via SDR to HDR conversion and via it's HDR Optimizer, than other streaming devices.


----------



## Bill Mac

*Currently available Blu-ray player to play DSD/PCM files off of a USB hard drive*

I'm looking for a currently available (new) Blu-ray player to play DSD/PCM files off of a USB hard drive. The player would also need to have apps for Netflix and Prime Video. I'm setting this up for a friend so she can play music files off of a hard drive. Any suggestions would be appreciated !

Bill


----------



## albabe

Hey folks... I've been perusing the Thread here for an hour or so... I'm curious if you experienced folks have any recommendations - I have a few criteria I'd like to see in a BR Player.

Blu-Ray and DVD. Region Free, of course.
PAL & NTSC
A USB port to play Data.
And the ability to play most Data like, .mkv, .mp4, .TS, .avi, DVD ROM, .wmv (not required)... the Usual, most popular Data. 

Wi-Fi would be nice but not critical. My Receiver is wi-fi and I assume I can update firmware to the 4k Player thru the HDMI cable, can't I?

A lot of these at 220 say: "Blu-ray Region switching - 1 Button." Is that a problem?

I was thinking of the: LG BP550

Any recommendations?

Thanx!!!


----------



## togs

Hi,

Am looking for recommendations on players that have 'source direct' as an option (rather than switching for each disc manually). I believe the Sony x800mk1 has this ability. Also the oppo's but these are now discontined.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Boomerut

*Looking for DVD-A player with lossless HDMI output*

I have some legacy DVD-A (5.1 channel audio, not video) discs that I would like to play. I am looking for perhaps a out-of-production DVD player which will decode DVD-A discs and output the 5.1 channel signal through an HDMI port. I would like a player that outputs the audio signal without degredation, i.e. lossless. Does such a player exist?


----------



## Dom Di Stroia

Boomerut said:


> I have some legacy DVD-A (5.1 channel audio, not video) discs that I would like to play. I am looking for perhaps a out-of-production DVD player which will decode DVD-A discs and output the 5.1 channel signal through an HDMI port. I would like a player that outputs the audio signal without degredation, i.e. lossless. Does such a player exist?



I believe so:

http://wiki.oppodigital.com/index.php?title=DV-980H

https://www.oppodigital.com/support/dv980h/


----------



## Hoggorm

Hi,

I’m looking for a blu ray player that will play disks from both US and Europe.

A mid or high end player would be fine, but it should at least be able to play 4K videos and Atmos soundtracks.

Any suggestions?

Thank you


----------



## Panson

Hoggorm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’m looking for a blu ray player that will play disks from both US and Europe.
> 
> A mid or high end player would be fine, but it should at least be able to play 4K videos and Atmos soundtracks.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thank you


Try Amazon or other for LG UBKM9.

This AVS linked item may be long gone. Note: Owner says it's not compatible with Sony Dolby Vision.

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/210-video-source-items/3085102-sale-lg-4k-ubkm9.html


----------



## Hoggorm

Panson said:


> Try Amazon or other for LG UBKM9.
> 
> This AVS linked item may be long gone. Note: Owner says it's not compatible with Sony Dolby Vision.
> 
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/210-video-source-items/3085102-sale-lg-4k-ubkm9.html


Thank you for the suggestion. I am a bit confused though. There appears to be two different versions of this player. I understand AVS do not allow links to sites such as Amazon, but searching for the mentioned player gives two very different prices for this device. One costs over 300 USD and claim to be both region free and accepts a range of voltage an Hz. The other costs around 150 USD and appears to be neither region free nor accepting 240 volts... Looking the player up on LG mention nothing about this beeing region free.

What is correct? Will Amazon claim it to be region free when it is actually not?


----------



## teachsac

Manufacturers are not allowed to produce region free players. Any manufacturer player will be limited to its designated region for Blu-ray and DVD. UHD is region free. Region-free players sold on sites are modified by third parties, may not be firmware upgradable, and are not covered under manufacturer warranties.


----------



## Hoggorm

teachsac said:


> Manufacturers are not allowed to produce region free players. Any manufacturer player will be limited to its designated region for Blu-ray and DVD. UHD is region free. Region-free players sold on sites are modified by third parties, may not be firmware upgradable, and are not covered under manufacturer warranties.


I see... Is there a risk that performance may be downgraded as well then so that the player do not deliver its full potential in regards to audio and video quality?

I'm just surprised to see that the mentioned device, with a third party modification as far as I understand, is labeled with "Amazon's Choice". It seems a bit misleading if this is not a completely legit product...


----------



## mdavej

Hoggorm said:


> I see... Is there a risk that performance may be downgraded as well then so that the player do not deliver its full potential in regards to audio and video quality?


Nope



> I'm just surprised to see that the mentioned device, with a third party modification as far as I understand, is labeled with "Amazon's Choice". It seems a bit misleading if this is not a completely legit product...


Amazon is chock full of questionable items from many 3rd party sellers. "Choice" means that product gives Amazon the biggest kickback.

Legit brands don't make region free players. They're region free either by a remote hack or firmware or hardware mod. If you're not comfortable with that, you'll have to but a different player for each region. Also realize that DVD regions and Bluray regions are very different. So you may need even more players to cover the more numerous DVD regions.

Personally, my $30 used Sony has been working great for all regions. But it's only 1080p, not UHD.


----------



## Hoggorm

mdavej said:


> Nope
> 
> Amazon is chock full of questionable items from many 3rd party sellers. "Choice" means that product gives Amazon the biggest kickback.
> 
> Legit brands don't make region free players. They're region free either by a remote hack or firmware or hardware mod. If you're not comfortable with that, you'll have to but a different player for each region. Also realize that DVD regions and Bluray regions are very different. So you may need even more players to cover the more numerous DVD regions.
> 
> Personally, my $30 used Sony has been working great for all regions. But it's only 1080p, not UHD.


I understand! Thank you!


----------



## Ian_Slater

Hi all,
Looking for a recommendation for the cheapest Blu-ray player that outputs 6 channels LPCM from True HD. 
Something used on Ebay would be fine.
I mostly watch dvds with the occasional blu-ray. I have a 4k tv the but the audio setup is an older Meridian setup that is HDMI 1.4 spec.
So I don't watch anything in 4k.
Thanks to all...


----------



## 2pennieshort

*I don't know where to start*

This maybe the wrong place to start but one has to dive in at some point or their feet will never get wet.

I have some 4k movies that I have come to the painful conclusion that will not work on any media players that are available on my computer. The hardware demands are just too great. So after pondering this and finding out that Blu-ray and or DVD players may have USB ports that this could offer a remedy to my predicament. I know that it will also require and upgrade to a ultra 4k TV or monitor. Unless I got with a Gaming style Desktop computer which seems like a tremendous amount of money to invest in because I have no desire to play games on a computer unless it was Flight Sim. 

So how will this work. The Hardware has software built in that allows me to select a file of video to watch. If this question needs to go elsewhere I understand.


----------



## torii

its kinda complicated. you cant just hook up a bluray player to pc...you got to rip the discs to a pc format.


https://www.windowscentral.com/how-watch-blu-ray-discs-windows-10


----------



## ekayo

*BD Player with Composite Output and Advanced Zoom?*

While my Oppo BDP-95 has zoom control, it cannot move the zoomed image up and down and sideways on the screen, like my old JVC XV-NA70BK DVD player can.

The only currently produced BD player I know that has this particular zoom functionality is the Pioneer LX500 4K player. I’d jump on it in a heartbeat but I currently need a player with composite or s-video output…. (lol). 

Are there any Blu Ray player models-NEW or USED-which have this movable zoom image control and composite and/or s-video outputs?


----------



## ColoradoJKUR

Hey all getting a new projector today and am debating 4K Players. I've watched a ton of videos and read a ton of reviews and still can't decide. Setup is Epson 5050ub, Marantz 7704, Revel F208 fronts, etc...Don't care about SACD or DVDA, this will just be used to play DVD, 4k, and normal blu-rays. 

It seems like UB-420 is the right choice since everything I've read is its the same as the 820 for movies. Everything seem to just talk about video only, what about audio? Let me know what y'all think. Hoping to get a player today to use with the PJ. If not I'll use the xBox One S for the time being. 

TIA


----------



## BillP

ColoradoJKUR said:


> It seems like UB-420 is the right choice since everything I've read is its the same as the 820 for movies.


Actually it's not. The 420 lacks Dolby Vision playback for movies and streaming.


----------



## kincade

Good afternoon everyone!

I'm looking for a player to use with my Samsung Plasma (1080P) TV. Doesn't need streaming (use an Apple TV for that), nor does it need 4k. I just want something that is reliable and gives good upscaling to DVD to BluRay. 

The Sony BDP-S6700 gets good reviews but also seems to have longevity issues. Panasonic DP-UB420-K is priced well right now, and the LG BP-175 has a lot of great reviews on Best Buy and is very inexpensive. 

What would you all recommend for a good player? 

Thanks in advance,


----------



## jazito

*4k, Dolby Atmos, MKV player*

Aloha,

I did a lots of research but can't find what I want in one device unless I go for devices with Kodi or android TV which I am not a fan of them, to make it short, here is what I have:

LG 4k TV (55uh625v - 2016 Model (NO Dolby Atmos support))
ONKYO HT-S7805 ( Supports Atmos)
Xbox One
Apple TV HD

Here is what I am looking for to have:

Netflix with dolby Dolby Atmos and 4k
play MKV files with Dolby Atmos and 4k.

I can have netflix with Dolby Atmos via xbox one but it is not 4k; I can play MKV via external H.D.D attached to my TV but it is no Dolby Atmos! (my Onyko is connected via ARC)

I searched a lot, for example with xbox one x I get it all but cant play mkv, with Sony, or Panasonic players, I can play mkv with 4k and Dolby atmos but then netflix is missing! so you see, I did lots of research and looked at lots of combinations but still could not find a conclusion! 

My budget is around 400 or so, I would not mind to have two device to be able to achieve what I mentioned.

I hope I am clear, any suggestions would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## bowling16

Hi there,

I'm looking for a 4K Blu-Ray player with Dolby Vision that has the ability to adjust the subtitle luminance (and maybe shift the location of the subtitles on the screen). I've been looking at the Panasonic UB-820, and that's the only one I've found so far for $500 or less. I already have an Xbox One X, but the subtitles are huge and blinding in HDR, and it really bugs me. Plus the Xbox doesn't play Dolby Vision on discs. Are there any other affordable options that have those criteria besides the Panasonic UB-820?

Thanks!


----------



## deadpixelmaybe

Anyone know if any Blu Ray players are/were made that have RCA (composite) inputs? I don't care about output, but I need to be able to convert 480p signals into HDMI. There are several DVD players in existence that offer this capability, but I was hoping to find a blu-ray player that would be able to do it so I can have fewer devices taking up space.


----------



## Dom Di Stroia

deadpixelmaybe said:


> Anyone know if any Blu Ray players are/were made that have RCA (composite) inputs? I don't care about output, but I need to be able to convert 480p signals into HDMI. There are several DVD players in existence that offer this capability, but I was hoping to find a blu-ray player that would be able to do it so I can have fewer devices taking up space.



Not that I know of. BDPs feature by-design no analog components. Also: composite connections may be limited to 480i signals. The good news is that you can probably accomplish what you want with a basic splitter or piggyback cable/adapter.


----------



## aaronwt

deadpixelmaybe said:


> Anyone know if any Blu Ray players are/were made that have RCA (composite) inputs? I don't care about output, but I need to be able to convert 480p signals into HDMI. There are several DVD players in existence that offer this capability, but I was hoping to find a blu-ray player that would be able to do it so I can have fewer devices taking up space.


They removed analog video outputs from BD players years ago didn't they?
I can't even remember the last time a saw one with those ancient connections.
Sent from my Nexus 7(16GB)


----------



## Rankzer0

*Sony BDP-S6700 vs Older Blu-Ray Players*

Hi Guys,


First time posting here and I am looking for some advice from the excellent people in AVSForums.


I currently have the following setup:


Denon AVR-3311
Sony Bravia 40" 1080P TV (Please don't ask me to add the P/N... I keep forgetting and it's not in the easiest place to access) - Brought 2010
B&W 601S1 Installed Only i.e. no surround sound yet, as haven't got around to it.
Sony BDP-S6700 Blu-Ray Player
Denon DVD-3910 DVD Player (Yes I know, not the 3930...)
Amazon Fire Stick 4K


Question:


I want to get ride of the Sony BDP-S6700. It came with high recommendations from multiple web pages and the main reason I had it before, was it supported Amazon Video and Netflix along with Blu-Ray. The problem is that I hate it, I don't use it for streaming as the fire stick does a much better job of it, it doesn't support Disney+ which is needed for the kids. I find the picture randomly switches on and off mid film which seems to be something to do with the player as everything else works flawlessly and I have changed HDMI cables. On top of that, it's extremely slow to load anything, DLNA is hit or miss if it works properly, bluetooth has never worked for me and i am unable to screen mirror with a Google phone. I honestly have never worked out how so many people rated it so admirably. I also feel that the 3910 does a better job at playing DVDs



My thought was to get something a bit more sturdy just for Blu-Ray playing at Profile 1.1 i.e. no BD-Live. I don't currently have a 4K TV and don't feel it as a necessary at this moment, therefore I was thinking of getting an older Blu-Ray Player. Having searched a lot over the last few days, this brings me to the below models (Some are compromises, but mainly as a cost vs quality)



Models Considered:


OPPO-BDP83
Denon 2012UD
Pioneer LX71
Denon 2500BT
Denon 3800BT



I can't find any direct comparisons here on blu-ray capability, but would I be making the correct assumption that these players would give me a better picture on my 1080p TV than the Sony s6700?


Any other Recommendations are welcome. I am looking at ebay for second hand players and it should give you an idea of how much I want to spend. I am also an electronic engineer, so replacement of defective lasers / bad caps etc is of no issue for me.


Thanks in advance for reading my long winded question and any advice provided.


----------



## wmcclain

Rankzer0 said:


> I can't find any direct comparisons here on blu-ray capability, but would I be making the correct assumption that these players would give me a better picture on my 1080p TV than the Sony s6700?


Welcome to AVSForum.

Our standard advice is that for Blu-ray playback all Blu-ray players are rather similar in the quality of images they produce. Not identical, but Blu-ray is much closer to being ready to display just as it is recorded on disc, as opposed to DVD which required more processing to get a good image.

Tuning up the TV will produced a much greater improvement than switching source devices. There are calibration discs for that.

-Bill


----------



## SteveS78

*4k Bluray player for wall mounted TV*

I have my TV mounted on the wall above our fireplace. We don't have a table or cabinet anywhere below it to place a bluray player in or on. The mantle has a think ledge, so not much room to set it there. In fact, my wife wouldn't have that. Are there any 4k bluray players that are thin and small enough to have mounted behind the TV? It would likely need to be able to be positioned on it's side so it could be flush with the back of the TV. Are there any like that which are mountable?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobknavs

I presume that you'd need slot loading. Tray loading would be unworkable with a player mounted vertically.

A Sony PlayStaion 4 plays UHD BluRay disks, and it's slot loading. Not a great choice, but it may be your only one.

An alternative could be a wireless HDMI adapter, that would permit you to remotely place the player. https://www.iogear.com/solutions/av/?view=994 I'm not sure how useful the 30HZ model is, although it claims to support HDCP 2.2 (required for most UHD movies).


----------



## Fusion916

*High quality "dumb" blu ray players?*

Are there any modern "dumb" blu ray players with no apps, no ethernet, very little/no software layer? Something like the very very early blu ray players that didn't boot up to any kind of OS, just a splash screen waiting for you to insert your disc to play?

Or for this will I have to buy a blu ray player from 2006?


----------



## usc1995

Fusion916 said:


> Are there any modern "dumb" blu ray players with no apps, no ethernet, very little/no software layer? Something like the very very early blu ray players that didn't boot up to any kind of OS, just a splash screen waiting for you to insert your disc to play?
> 
> Or for this will I have to buy a blu ray player from 2006?



I have an earlier version of this one I got on Black Friday a couple of years ago https://www.bestbuy.com/site/lg-ubk80-4k-ultra-hd-blu-ray-player-black/6215306.p?skuId=6215306

It has no apps and the Ethernet is only for firmware updates. It is about as dumb as they come...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vacation

bobknavs said:


> I presume that you'd need slot loading. Tray loading would be unworkable with a player mounted vertically.
> 
> A Sony PlayStaion 4 plays UHD BluRay disks, and it's slot loading. Not a great choice, but it may be your only one.
> 
> An alternative could be a wireless HDMI adapter, that would permit you to remotely place the player. https://www.iogear.com/solutions/av/?view=994 I'm not sure how useful the 30HZ model is, although it claims to support HDCP 2.2 (required for most UHD movies).



The PS4 does NOT play 4K Blurays. The upcoming PS5 is supposed to. Both the Xbox One S and X, do play 4k discs, however.


----------



## albabe

Just FYI for anyone that's been wondering and/or Looking Around for a Player. I'm certainly no expert in any way, but:

I just picked-up the LG BP550 for $159, "Brand New" from 220. All Regions. Plays PAL just perfectly. And it plays most of the Data I've thrown at it through it's USB and with Rewritable BRs. No need to Transcode or Pass-Thru MKVs to mp4 for my PS4.

I don't have the ability to compare it to my funky crappy ex Seiki SR4KP1, but it seems the PQ on the new LG (2015 model, I think) is much better than the Seiki - but I may be delusional. It seems to have Much better Blacks, Nice Saturation. The upscaling especially looks better. Been watching the old Kung Fu TV Show and it looks pretty fab.

I ordered it from 220, and received it in 3 days Priority Mail. Nice!

One problem, is that it only Reads Data with FAT32-Formatted Flashdrives as opposed to exFAT. So the files can't be over 4GBs. I've managed to work-around that by burning larger files to a ReWritable BD.

Trying to figure if it has the latest firmware.


----------



## usc1995

jazito said:


> Aloha,
> 
> I did a lots of research but can't find what I want in one device unless I go for devices with Kodi or android TV which I am not a fan of them, to make it short, here is what I have:
> 
> LG 4k TV (55uh625v - 2016 Model (NO Dolby Atmos support))
> ONKYO HT-S7805 ( Supports Atmos)
> Xbox One
> Apple TV HD
> 
> Here is what I am looking for to have:
> 
> Netflix with dolby Dolby Atmos and 4k
> play MKV files with Dolby Atmos and 4k.
> 
> I can have netflix with Dolby Atmos via xbox one but it is not 4k; I can play MKV via external H.D.D attached to my TV but it is no Dolby Atmos! (my Onyko is connected via ARC)
> 
> I searched a lot, for example with xbox one x I get it all but cant play mkv, with Sony, or Panasonic players, I can play mkv with 4k and Dolby atmos but then netflix is missing! so you see, I did lots of research and looked at lots of combinations but still could not find a conclusion!
> 
> My budget is around 400 or so, I would not mind to have two device to be able to achieve what I mentioned.
> 
> I hope I am clear, any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers


The latest Nvidia Shield will give you Dolby Atmos from Netflix (assuming you have the top tier UHD subscription) as well as play back MKV files encoded with Atmos.


----------



## William Garvey

*Blu ray players with A/V Sync that allows negative audio delay (i.e. video delay)*

I am looking for a recent model consumer or prosumer grade blu ray player (4k not needed) that allow you to lag the video. I see where most Sony and LG models offer the ability to lag the audio, but I have the exact opposite problem.

I am using a wifi based audio streamer which has a roughly 50-100 millisecond encoding process, so users listening via their smartphones experience a very subtle lag between the movement of the lips, and the hearing of the sound. I want to be able to *lag the video* by 50-100ms to true up the sync.

The only options I see in reviewing manuals online is the ability to *lag the audio* between 0-300ms.

THANKS in advance!


----------



## randyc1

*What is Better and cheaper than Oppo 103D ?*

Is the Oppo 103D still relevant in 2020 ?

What player would be better(Video & Audio) and perhaps cheaper than the Oppo 103D ?


----------



## ekayo

*Pioneer LX500 vs. BDP-88FD?*

Does anyone know how their A/V SQ might compare?

https://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Blu-ray-Disc/Elite-Blu-ray-Disc-Players/UDP-LX500

https://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Blu-ray-Disc/Elite-Blu-ray-Disc-Players/BDP-88FD

It twice the price of the LX500; but it’s a few years older. I might be able to get a good price but don’t know if it’s worth it. 

I’ve no personal experience with the 88FD and it hasn’t been reviewed much. The only noticeable difference are the balanced outputs. Better sounding DACs than to the LX500? Just curious.


----------



## teachsac

ekayo said:


> Does anyone know how their A/V SQ might compare?
> 
> https://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Blu-ray-Disc/Elite-Blu-ray-Disc-Players/UDP-LX500
> 
> https://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Blu-ray-Disc/Elite-Blu-ray-Disc-Players/BDP-88FD
> 
> It twice the price of the LX500; but it’s a few years older. I might be able to get a good price but don’t know if it’s worth it.
> 
> I’ve no personal experience with the 88FD and it hasn’t been reviewed much. The only noticeable difference are the balanced outputs. Better sounding DACs than to the LX500? Just curious.


The 88 is not an UHD player and is 6 years old.


----------



## Superman07

*Where’d all the Blu-ray players go?!*

My dad called me this week lamenting their blu-day player stopped working. Turns out it’s cause up in this whole Samsung brick debacle!

Anyway, he expressed interest in getting a new one but wanted some advice. He said everything was ~$150-200. I thought it was odd so told him I’d look into it.

Next thing I know, I can’t find any players for sale!

I know some companies have started to pull back on BR 4K production, but I assumed ordinary BR players would be a dime a dozen.

I was able to find a Sony model for ~$60, but it doesn’t have WiFi and the more I looked into the unit, I found it was a 2016 model.

Any recommendations on where to find something (I’ve checked Amazon, Crutchfield, Best Buy, Walmart, Target, etc), or should I essentially just look for 4K players?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdgrimes

The Sony S1700 and S3700 are still available at BB, and yes they are 2016 models. They both have pretty much the same Android based UI and smart features, with WiFi being the main difference. The S6700 is also under $100 and adds 4K up-scaling.


----------



## Superman07

rdgrimes said:


> The Sony S1700 and S3700 are still available at BB, and yes they are 2016 models. They both have pretty much the same Android based UI and smart features, with WiFi being the main difference. The S6700 is also under $100 and adds 4K up-scaling.



Thanks, although not interested in upscaling. If I spent more, I’d just go 4K even though they’re on a 1080p screen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillP

Superman07 said:


> Thanks, although not interested in upscaling. If I spent more, I’d just go 4K even though they’re on a 1080p screen.


Any 4K player will work, as long as you select 1080p as the output resolution (you'll get no picture if you try to output 4k to a 1080p display).


----------



## Paul_W

*Blu-ray player with great disc compatibility*

I currently have two older Panasonic blu-ray players, models BDT-110 and BDT-270, which have been giving me problems with "incompatible disc error" messages. The final straw was that I recently got a George Carlin DVD box set as a birthday gift and got the same "incompatible disc error" when I tried to play the DVDs.


My old Oppo 980H DVD player could handle any kind of disc I threw at it. So I'm looking for an (inexpensive) blu-ray equivalent. Is there such a beast that will play BD-Rs BD-RE DLs, etc., or do they all have disc compatibility issues?


Thanks!


P.S. I don't have 4k TVs as yet, so I don't need a 4k player.


----------



## mdavej

Paul_W said:


> I currently have two older Panasonic blu-ray players, models BDT-110 and BDT-270, which have been giving me problems with "incompatible disc error" messages. The final straw was that I recently got a George Carlin DVD box set as a birthday gift and got the same "incompatible disc error" when I tried to play the DVDs.
> 
> My old Oppo 980H DVD player could handle any kind of disc I threw at it. So I'm looking for an (inexpensive) blu-ray equivalent. Is there such a beast that will play BD-Rs BD-RE DLs, etc., or do they all have disc compatibility issues?


Panasonic is usually pretty compatible. My guess is your disc is not US region or the player is failing (worn drive belt, dusty/failing laser). A good cleaning may extend its life a little more.

Pickings are pretty slim these days. A Sony 3700 would work fine or even a 1700 if you don't intent to stream. I've had Sony players since before the dawn of blu-ray and they've always had excellent compatibility. Then again, so have all my Panasonics.


----------



## Paul_W

mdavej said:


> Panasonic is usually pretty compatible. My guess is your disc is not US region or the player is failing (worn drive belt, dusty/failing laser). A good cleaning may extend its life a little more.
> 
> Pickings are pretty slim these days. A Sony 3700 would work fine or even a 1700 if you don't intent to stream. I've had Sony players since before the dawn of blu-ray and they've always had excellent compatibility. Then again, so have all my Panasonics.



The discs are North American region & as I burned the BD-REs myself, they'd have to be region-free. I also double-checked the box set and it's Region 1.



The irony is that both players have had very low usage. How do I clean the players?


----------



## PaulGo

rdgrimes said:


> The Sony S1700 and S3700 are still available at BB, and yes they are 2016 models. They both have pretty much the same Android based UI and smart features, with WiFi being the main difference. The S6700 is also under $100 and adds 4K up-scaling.



I don't believe any of the Sony Blu-ray players have an Android based UI. It is a propriety UI.


----------



## SubaruB4

I'm looking for a UHD blu-ray player I really just need it to have Dolby Vision I don't care about any streaming apps on it.. I would put my budget max about $350.


----------



## teachsac

SubaruB4 said:


> I'm looking for a UHD blu-ray player I really just need it to have Dolby Vision I don't care about any streaming apps on it.. I would put my budget max about $350.


Display will make a difference. If you have a Sony, you'll need either the Panasonic 820 or the Sony 700/800 series.

S~


----------



## MrChad

teachsac said:


> Display will make a difference. If you have a Sony, you'll need either the Panasonic 820 or the Sony 700/800 series.
> 
> S~



I'm in the same boat. Just got an LG 65" CX OLED TV. I'd like a player with separate Audio HDMI out so I can continue to use my older Denon AVR-1610 receiver (which supports hi def audio but not 4K passthrough). And I'd like HDR10+ and DV capabilities. The Sony UBP-X700 seems like a nice player for the money, but manually turning on and off DV seems like a pain.


----------



## teachsac

Only player I would personally consider for playing discs is the Panasonic.


----------



## pirspilane

teachsac said:


> Only player I would personally consider for playing discs is the Panasonic.


Why is the Panasonic better than others? I was considering the UB820, but don't need the analog audio output. I wonder if a cheaper model would give the same video quality?


----------



## RoadLizard

pirspilane said:


> Why is the Panasonic better than others? I was considering the UB820, but don't need the analog audio output. I wonder if a cheaper model would give the same video quality?



Honestly, the Panasonic isnt likely much better for 4K playback versus any of the other major brands. They will all play discs and the presentation will be excellent. Where you get some differences would be in features like how the Panasonic has some HDR/DV support that can optomize the players performance with your specific TV. That might or might not be worth something to you. I think the buid quality will be pretty close for any mid-tier players. You have to spend big bucks to get a slab of steel. . It is also possible that the upscaling of blu-ray to 4K might be slightly better on the Panasonic but Im not sure. I let my TV do the upscaling anyways so that doesnt matter to me. 

I have owned both a Samsung 8500K which worked flawlessly and currently own an LG UBK-90 which has also been very good. Plays all discs, sans the ocassional one that might have a smudge on it. The PQ on my OLED with either player is fabulous. IMO, any of the current offerngs will have great PQ with 4K discs. Look for features you need and things like that to help make a purchase.


----------



## Cosmic Displacer

Is there anything that can beat a Yamaha BD-A1060 on audio quality? (not including Oppo since they're discontinued)


----------



## BillP

Cosmic Displacer said:


> Is there anything that can beat a Yamaha BD-A1060 on audio quality? (not including Oppo since they're discontinued)


Probably Panasonic DP-UB9000 (but no SACD)


----------



## Cosmic Displacer

BillP said:


> Probably Panasonic DP-UB9000 (but no SACD)


No SACD is a deal breaker for me as i have a fairly large sacd collection. My Oppo died and i ended up replacing it with the Yamaha. The Yamaha (to my ears) is a fairly close contender to the Oppo on audio quality. But, it only upscales to 4k.


----------



## BillP

Cosmic Displacer said:


> No SACD is a deal breaker for me as i have a fairly large sacd collection. My Oppo died and i ended up replacing it with the Yamaha. The Yamaha (to my ears) is a fairly close contender to the Oppo on audio quality. But, it only upscales to 4k.


Have you tried contacting Oppo for service?


----------



## Cosmic Displacer

BillP said:


> Have you tried contacting Oppo for service?


I am out of warranty. Shipping/service cost was about the price of the Yamaha (i picked up on sale for 350 bucks) or more.


----------



## jeff lam

Looking for my first 4K player. Just ordered my first 4K TV. Got the Samsung Q90R (2019 model) QLED. I have a Yamaha receiver (RX-V683) that I'm pretty sure has 4K pass through. Picture and Audio quality are important but so is value. I'd rather not spend too much on this one since it's for a downstairs open living area that has lots of natural light. It's not for a dedicated theater room although I may move it to a theater room later... Not sure what the plan is. I have a Roku Ultra so the streaming features aren't as important unless it will do everything so it could replace the Roku. A few suggestions on what to look at first would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## tshepp

Debating a 4k player or not so looking for help and advice.

i have a 75” Sony 850f with a PS3 as my current Blu-ray player and a Firestick 4K for main content. Most of the movies we watch are animations/kids and a few action flicks from time to time. I’m in need of a BR player in another room for a smaller panel so I’m considering moving the PS3 and getting a dedicated player (non streaming) for the Sony 850f but not sure if it is worth it or not since I don’t own any UHD discs - just a bunch of regular Blu Rays. I’ve read some places that a standard 1080p player would suffice because the 850f panel can upscale itself just as good as a cheaper UHD player? I can get a brand new LG UP875 for $100 which I thought was a good option but I’ve read conflicting reviews on those players and some recommending a Sony player (x700 or s3700) as a better option.

So, should I just keep the PS3 in this room and get a cheaper BR for the other panel I have or is it worth it getting an upgraded player for this 850f like the LG 875 or Sony options?


----------



## darthray

mdavej said:


> Panasonic is usually pretty compatible. My guess is your disc is not US region or the player is failing (worn drive belt, dusty/failing laser). A good cleaning may extend its life a little more.
> 
> Pickings are pretty slim these days. A Sony 3700 would work fine or even a 1700 if you don't intent to stream. I've had Sony players since before the dawn of blu-ray and they've always had excellent compatibility. Then again, so have all my Panasonics.


Hi,

I have found a while ago, all 4K disk are Region free. And got one from England that work just fine, however the BD/DVD included will not play.
That said +1 on a lenses cleaning, since when I send my previous Oppo for repair it was all it needed. And since then learn to do it myself.

It is fairly easy to do, all you need is the proper alcohol (usually, one that evaporate very fast) for electronic cleaning and professional cleaning swab that do not leave any lint's behind. And gently rub over the lenses.

Darth


----------



## ekayo

*BD Players with Advanced Zoom Control?*

A standard feature on most DVD players allowing cinephiles a special kind of intimacy with select scenes, most BD players (thanks to BD Assn imposed compliance with Oracle BD-J authoring software)-even if they have zoom control functionality-cannot utilize this tool on most BDs.

However, many of us still play DVDs on our BD players, at least if the processors in the player or TV get the DVDs looking very good. So BD players with zoom controls can be lots of fun. 

But to my knowledge no Panasonic or Sony BD player models have any kind of zoom control. My Oppo BDP-95 does have zoom but unlike my JVC XV-NA70BK DVD player it cannot shift and center the desired part of the zoomed image on the screen-making the Oppo’s zoom control little more than useless. The Arcam 411p BD player can do this but as Arcam discontinued their BD player line I’d be concerned about availability of replacement parts for that expensive player.

Happily, my new Pioneer LX500 4K player has the JVC player’s complete zoom functionality. But my aim now is to find another BD player that also has this complete zoom control but for well below the $1100. I had paid for the Pioneer.

Any suggested models?


----------



## Pete Aphid

I only joined this forum a little while ago and am therefore unusually naïve, but I would love to hear what the oldtimers know about my query.

I'm after a compact Blu-Ray player with analogue 5.1 outputs. Something like the Panasonic BDT-500, but around 270mm in width.

Why? Because my Hi-Fi is homemade and eosteric, and therefore is easiest run from analogue outputs, and the space I'd very much prefer to put the player in is narrow.

I live in the UK, should that make a difference. Thanking you in advance!


----------



## bluewizard

Pete Aphid said:


> .....
> 
> I'm after a compact Blu-Ray player with analogue 5.1 outputs. Something like the Panasonic BDT-500, but around 270mm in width.
> ...


Where are these Analog Outputs going to go? To what device? And do you already have that Device?

If you have an AV Receiver, you can go HDMI to the Receiver, and then directly to the Speakers? 

If you have a Stereo, you can go from the Digital Out of the BluRay into a low cost DAC, then to your Stereo.

Alternately, you can go HDMI to the TV, the Digital Audio Out of the TV to a DAC which will then feed the Stereo. For Stereo, this last method is the most common.

Steve/bluewizard


----------



## goodsguys

Hi Thanks for reading.

I have a dune d1 streamer which i am using for playback of music and movies from a usb 3.0 hard drive. 
The dune has hdmi out which i am connecting to a screen for the picture, and the dune has analogue stereo output which i am connecting to a power amp for the sound. 
The sound and picture is good but i am wanting to upgrade to an audiophile set up with 5.1, so am thinking of purchasing a high-end blu ray player which has 5.1 analogue outputs, also hdmi out for the picture.
Can you recommend such a blu ray player. I need one with a volume control as the power amp i am using does not have that, and upmixing / downmixing functions, audio eq etc. The blu ray player must be able to decode dts ha ma and dolby true hd
I would like to purchase an older model as brand new releases tend to be expensive, the price drops rapidly when manufacturers release a new model and they discount older models to get rid of them.
Alternatively, a 5.1 streamer would do the job fine. I have looked around but cannot find one. Can you recommed.

Many thanks.


----------



## Halkhezam

HELP ME, I'm searching for a Blu-Ray Player that support DTS when watching a movie through USB. Please help


----------



## mistermejia

Hi guys, I just sold my Pioneer Elite DC/DVD player that I purchased around 15 years ago. It was still just as good as the first day I bought it. Sold it for less than $250 and I paid $1000 for it :-( 

I am looking for a bargain and would like advice for getting a best bang for the buck blu ray player that has fantastic video output AND audio. I'm looking for something really powerful and well built. What can I get these days for around $300? Or should I just get something much newer? I still have a few awesome SACD and DVD AUDIO disks and I have noticed that most newer players ARE NOT capable of playing those formats. That sucks. I don't have anything with 4K I still have my 60" pioneer plasma that I purchased used at an amazing price. 

I will really appreciate your advice thank you.


----------



## Panson

mistermejia said:


> Hi guys, I just sold my Pioneer Elite DC/DVD player that I purchased around 15 years ago. It was still just as good as the first day I bought it. Sold it for less than $250 and I paid $1000 for it :-(
> 
> I am looking for a bargain and would like advice for getting a best bang for the buck blu ray player that has fantastic video output AND audio. I'm looking for something really powerful and well built. What can I get these days for *around $300*? Or should I just get *something much newer*? I still have a few awesome *SACD and DVD AUDIO disks *and I have noticed that most newer players ARE NOT capable of playing those formats. That sucks. I don't have anything with 4K I still have my 60" pioneer plasma that I purchased used at an amazing price.
> 
> I will really appreciate your advice thank you.


Currently around $300.



> https://www.sony.com/electronics/blu-ray-disc-players/ubp-x800m2/specifications


Good luck, have fun, stay safe.


----------



## mistermejia

Thank you so much for the tips. Do you have any experience between the Sony X800M2 compared to the Panasonic UB900 when it comes down to image quality and sound? I did see the specs and the Panasonic does NOT support DVD-AUDIO, which is sad, but if I decide to ignore and skip that option which of the two is a better player?


----------



## Panson

mistermejia said:


> Thank you so much for the tips. Do you have any experience between the Sony X800M2 compared to the Panasonic UB900 when it comes down to image quality and sound? I did see the specs and the Panasonic does NOT support DVD-AUDIO, which is sad, but if I decide to ignore and skip that option which of the two is a better player?


I have no experience with the Sony X800M2. I suggested it for DVD-A and SACD capability.

Panasonic DMP-UB900 is discontinued. A current Panasonic 4K UHD choice within your budget is Panasonic DP-UB420, around $200. It does not support DVD-A or SACD.

There should be no appreciable difference in video or audio.

Good luck.


----------



## mistermejia

I wanted to ask you or anybody else here something. I just noticed that the specs for the Sony X800M2 says that the Audio D/A Converter is 24bit / 96kHz and the specs don't even say what kind of converter that is, Burr Brown?? I have also been looking at an older used Pioneer Elite BDP-62FD with 192 kHz/24-bit Audio DAC. What do these technicalities mean or which one is better? The pioneer is around 8 years old and the Sony I believe is one or two years old. Could the "newer" technology in the Sony be better than the older Pioneer? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Chere

I have started thinking about upgrading to an Ultra HD Blu ray player from my current Oppo 103D Blu-ray player and have started considering the Oppo 203, Panasonic UB9000 and more recently the Xbox Series X as a worthy alternative after looking at its initial specs. There isn't much information out there yet regarding full HDR compatibility including the newest HDR10+ format. I'm not much of a gamer but as a long term investment I feel the days of UHD and blu-ray disc releases are numbered and I'd like to have a fall back option in case that day ever arrives. That way I don't have a dedicated disc player that'll be gathering dust since all my 4K discs will be ripped and backed up ready to view from a different source. At the same time, as a videophile, I loathe just thinking about giving up even a single feature like HDR Optimizer that high end Ultra HD Blu-ray players have which most likely won't be available in the Series X.

What do you guys think? Is such a compromise worth it or will I be sacrificing too much by losing out on features which will impact maximum picture quality that I would otherwise get from a dedicated player.


From Xbox.com:


*VIDEO CAPABILITIES*

*Gaming Resolution.* True 4K
*High Dynamic Range.* Up to 8K HDR
*Optical Drive.* 4K UHD Blu-Ray
*Performance Target.* Up to 120 FPS
*HDMI Features.* Auto Low Latency Mode. HDMI Variable Refresh Rate. AMD FreeSync.

*SOUND CAPABILITIES*

Dolby Digital 5.1
DTS 5.1
Dolby TrueHD with Atmos
Up to 7.1 L-PCM
*PORTS & CONNECTIVITY*

*HDMI.* *1x HDMI 2.1 port
USB.* 3x USB 3.1 Gen 1 ports
*Wireless.* 802.11ac dual band
*Ethernet.* 802.3 10/100/1000
*Accessories radio.* Dedicated dual band Xbox Wireless radio.


----------



## MOberhardt

I'd be waiting to see what the player is like personally. It might depend on what your usage is currently. For me, in order to be able to be in the running it'd need subtitle control - and preferably external sub support like the Panasonic and Oppo. Honestly at the moment the Panasonic's stand alone having subtitle luminance control which for HDR and pure white subtitles is pretty necessary. But subtitle position control is pretty important to me. If that stuff isnt of interest, it's probably fine.


----------



## DisplayCalNoob

Chere said:


> I have started thinking about upgrading to an Ultra HD Blu ray player from my current Oppo 103D Blu-ray player and have started considering the Oppo 203, Panasonic UB9000 and more recently the Xbox Series X as a worthy alternative after looking at its initial specs. There isn't much information out there yet regarding full HDR compatibility including the newest HDR10+ format. I'm not much of a gamer but as a long term investment I feel the days of UHD and blu-ray disc releases are numbered and I'd like to have a fall back option in case that day ever arrives. That way I don't have a dedicated disc player that'll be gathering dust since all my 4K discs will be ripped and backed up ready to view from a different source. At the same time, as a videophile, I loathe just thinking about giving up even a single feature like HDR Optimizer that high end Ultra HD Blu-ray players have which most likely won't be available in the Series X.
> 
> What do you guys think? Is such a compromise worth it or will I be sacrificing too much by losing out on features which will impact maximum picture quality that I would otherwise get from a dedicated player.
> 
> 
> From Xbox.com:
> 
> 
> *VIDEO CAPABILITIES*
> 
> *Gaming Resolution.* True 4K
> *High Dynamic Range.* Up to 8K HDR
> *Optical Drive.* 4K UHD Blu-Ray
> *Performance Target.* Up to 120 FPS
> *HDMI Features.* Auto Low Latency Mode. HDMI Variable Refresh Rate. AMD FreeSync.
> 
> *SOUND CAPABILITIES*
> 
> Dolby Digital 5.1
> DTS 5.1
> Dolby TrueHD with Atmos
> Up to 7.1 L-PCM
> *PORTS & CONNECTIVITY*
> 
> *HDMI.* *1x HDMI 2.1 port
> USB.* 3x USB 3.1 Gen 1 ports
> *Wireless.* 802.11ac dual band
> *Ethernet.* 802.3 10/100/1000
> *Accessories radio.* Dedicated dual band Xbox Wireless radio.


It depends on the decoder used and considering the main component is the SOC responsible for gaming, I would expect the same decoder as the one in the Xbox One X/S.

I'm currently considering a Panasonic 820, better decoder and more features. My LG UP970 has cropping issues that they share with the Oppo 203, and has some issues I need to share with Stacey Spears. Which may be a gamut issue.

Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## RoadLizard

Chere said:


> I have started thinking about upgrading to an Ultra HD Blu ray player from my current Oppo 103D Blu-ray player and have started considering the Oppo 203, Panasonic UB9000 and more recently the Xbox Series X as a worthy alternative after looking at its initial specs. There isn't much information out there yet regarding full HDR compatibility including the newest HDR10+ format. I'm not much of a gamer but as a long term investment I feel the days of UHD and blu-ray disc releases are numbered and I'd like to have a fall back option in case that day ever arrives. That way I don't have a dedicated disc player that'll be gathering dust since all my 4K discs will be ripped and backed up ready to view from a different source. At the same time, as a videophile, I loathe just thinking about giving up even a single feature like HDR Optimizer that high end Ultra HD Blu-ray players have which most likely won't be available in the Series X.
> 
> What do you guys think? Is such a compromise worth it or will I be sacrificing too much by losing out on features which will impact maximum picture quality that I would otherwise get from a dedicated player.
> 
> 
> From Xbox.com:
> 
> 
> *VIDEO CAPABILITIES*
> 
> *Gaming Resolution.* True 4K
> *High Dynamic Range.* Up to 8K HDR
> *Optical Drive.* 4K UHD Blu-Ray
> *Performance Target.* Up to 120 FPS
> *HDMI Features.* Auto Low Latency Mode. HDMI Variable Refresh Rate. AMD FreeSync.
> 
> *SOUND CAPABILITIES*
> 
> Dolby Digital 5.1
> DTS 5.1
> Dolby TrueHD with Atmos
> Up to 7.1 L-PCM
> *PORTS & CONNECTIVITY*
> 
> *HDMI.* *1x HDMI 2.1 port
> USB.* 3x USB 3.1 Gen 1 ports
> *Wireless.* 802.11ac dual band
> *Ethernet.* 802.3 10/100/1000
> *Accessories radio.* Dedicated dual band Xbox Wireless radio.


Im also wondering about one of the new gaming systems(PS5 or xBox X) as a secondary 4K player/gaming system. The xBox does look impressive on paper. We know it will play 4K discs but yes, us video guys want to know if the performance will be on par with a good stand-alone player. DV support is nice but not mandatory and for me I still have a 3D TV & some 3D titles so Id like it to also support 3D playback.

I think we're going to have to wait it out and see what develops. Id like to think they'd have full specs by now but I cant get answers to all of the 4K questions regarding these new gaming systems. Most of the hoopla is concerning the gaming part which I get. Just hope we get the info we need soon.


----------



## aviaction

mistermejia said:


> Thank you so much for the tips. Do you have any experience between the Sony X800M2 compared to the Panasonic UB900 when it comes down to image quality and sound? I did see the specs and the Panasonic does NOT support DVD-AUDIO, which is sad, but if I decide to ignore and skip that option which of the two is a better player?


used my Sony X800mk1 for SACD DVD-A and Blue Ray Audio using HDMI. As good as anything else I have had. Sound though Denon X8500 with Rokson KMA Power amps Bi-Amped Kef Reference 203 awesome.


----------



## Panson

Chere said:


> I have started thinking about upgrading to an Ultra HD Blu ray player from my current Oppo 103D Blu-ray player and have started considering the Oppo 203, Panasonic UB9000 and more recently the Xbox Series X as a worthy alternative after looking at its initial specs. There isn't much information out there yet regarding full HDR compatibility including the newest HDR10+ format. I'm not much of a gamer but as a long term investment I feel the days of UHD and blu-ray disc releases are numbered and I'd like to have a fall back option in case that day ever arrives. That way I don't have a dedicated disc player that'll be gathering dust since all my 4K discs will be ripped and backed up ready to view from a different source. At the same time, as a videophile, I loathe just thinking about giving up even a single feature like HDR Optimizer that high end Ultra HD Blu-ray players have which most likely won't be available in the Series X.
> 
> What do you guys think? Is such a compromise worth it or will I be sacrificing too much by losing out on features which will impact maximum picture quality that I would otherwise get from a dedicated player.
> 
> 
> From Xbox.com:
> 
> 
> *VIDEO CAPABILITIES*
> 
> *Gaming Resolution.* True 4K
> *High Dynamic Range.* Up to 8K HDR
> *Optical Drive.* 4K UHD Blu-Ray
> *Performance Target.* Up to 120 FPS
> *HDMI Features.* Auto Low Latency Mode. HDMI Variable Refresh Rate. AMD FreeSync.
> 
> *SOUND CAPABILITIES*
> 
> Dolby Digital 5.1
> DTS 5.1
> Dolby TrueHD with Atmos
> Up to 7.1 L-PCM
> *PORTS & CONNECTIVITY*
> 
> *HDMI.* *1x HDMI 2.1 port
> USB.* 3x USB 3.1 Gen 1 ports
> *Wireless.* 802.11ac dual band
> *Ethernet.* 802.3 10/100/1000
> *Accessories radio.* Dedicated dual band Xbox Wireless radio.


John Archer (link) doesn't sound too optimistic that Xbox Series X will do all some 4K UHD players can. HDR10+ left behind? HDR for apps and games, not for 4K UHD movie disc play?

Stay tuned for reviews.



> Xbox Series X And S Go All In On Dolby - So What About The PS5?
> 
> 
> Next-gen Xbox Dolby support for both sound and vision confirmed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


----------



## mistermejia

Hi guys. I ended up purchasing the Sony UBP-X800 and I did NOT like it. Is okay, but I have been comparing it to my old 2009 Panasonic DMP-BD60 and although the Sony is a bit more sharper, the color tones and cinematic look from the Panasonic is simply a LOT nicer. I just can't believe that. I have a 60" Pioneer Elite plasma TV and I have been comparing both blu ray players back and forth and I like the Panasonic a lot more, hands down. No matter how much I adjust the picture settings from the Sony player my freaking old Panasonic has nicer colors, and this old player doesn't even have any adjustments, is straight out of the player, you get what you get. I was watching The Rise of Skywalker and the greens from the Sony are just terrible. Skin tones are also much much nicer from my old Panasonic. That was REALLY interesting.

So now I want to upgrade to a Panasonic, perhaps the UB420 or UB900. The UB900 looks nicer exterior wise but it is a lot more expensive and to be honest I'm not sure what the differences are between these two, but I get the feeling that either way the cheaper UB420 won't disappoint either and compared to my ancient BD60 I'm sure the UB420 has a lot more picture settings like the Sony X800. This has been a really interesting experience.


----------



## Chere

Panson said:


> John Archer (link) doesn't sound too optimistic that Xbox Series X will do all some 4K UHD players can. HDR10+ left behind? HDR for apps and games, not for 4K UHD movie disc play?
> 
> Stay tuned for reviews.


Thank You for that link. I just don't understand why Sony or Microsoft don't include the full specs for their disc players with the others they've willingly shared so far. This is unless of course they know their players seriously lack some of the video offerings and hope to avoid any criticism that might be thrown their way. After all PR is the name of the game..


----------



## cmdrdredd

Chere said:


> Thank You for that link. I just don't understand why Sony or Microsoft don't include the full specs for their disc players with the others they've willingly shared so far. This is unless of course they know their players seriously lack some of the video offerings and hope to avoid any criticism that might be thrown their way. After all PR is the name of the game..


Both companies are pushing a digital future where you buy games from the online store or subscribe to a service instead. They aren’t pushing the disc drive or any related features.


----------



## cmdrdredd

Does anyone know if there is a device that can play full disc backups of UHD movies off my NAS in Dolby Vision besides the Oppo 203 which is no longer produced? 

If not, is there a UHD BD player that will automatically load Dolby vision when available like the Oppo player? This would be a secondary solution and I’d use the disc. Swapped TVs in another room and wanted to use DV when I can. I upgraded from a 65” B7 in the game room to a CX and am putting the B7 in another room. I do not want to have to put the player in DV mode and swap back and forth. I’d like it to do it automatically. 

Been a while since I’ve browsed around here so I apologize if it was discussed somewhere and I missed it.


----------



## fabiocz

Today with last firmware, who have best picture quality in overall and why...
Oppo 203 with toroidal or Shield tv pro with AI-enhanced ?
=)


----------



## gwhzz35

Hey guys...I'm looking for suggestions on a player. I just picked up a Sony A9G display. I'm looking to replace my Oppo BDP-93 which by the way not sure why all the raves over Oppo. Never was a fan of this player. Yes it can play multiple formats but goodness, the audio would always struggle and would be choppy when first starting and was told by Oppo that this was 'normal'. So yeah no more Oppo for me. I want something that can definitely play DVD-A and SACDs. I noticed the big contenders are either Sony or Panny. Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## 02fx4dude

Hi All,
My 12 year old Pioneer 23FD (purchased 2008) is slowly giving up, intermittently does not want to play blu ray discs. One of the reasons I kept it so long is the great upscaling on DVD to 1080. The setup has all sources, SD and HD, routed to a DVDO iscan DUO which then goes to a 1080p Samsung TV and Panasonic projector, also 1080p.

So looking for a currently available player with very good to exceptional upscaling, 4k ability ok but not required, and <$250.

Suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## elmoe

Hi all,

Need a recommendation on a player that will be connected to a Marantz NR1711 going to a Samsung Q90T. Only used for DVD/Blu-ray/UHD discs. Want it to pass thru the audio for decoding on the Marantz AVR. Also nice for it to play normal CDs but optional. Needs to play all region DVD discs ideally.

Thanks!


----------



## Panson

gwhzz35 said:


> Hey guys...I'm looking for suggestions on a player. I just picked up a Sony A9G display. I'm looking to replace my Oppo BDP-93 which by the way not sure why all the raves over Oppo. Never was a fan of this player. Yes it can play multiple formats but goodness, the audio would always struggle and would be choppy when first starting and was told by Oppo that this was 'normal'. So yeah no more Oppo for me. I want something that can definitely play DVD-A and SACDs. I noticed the big contenders are either Sony or Panny. Let me know your thoughts!


Panasonic doesn't do SACD. 

Your current Sony 4K UHD player choices are Sony X800M2, Sony X1100ES. The latter has separate analog section/outputs. Similar good builds.

Related:



> https://www.sony.com/electronics/blu-ray-disc-players/ubp-x800m2/specifications





> https://www.sony.com/electronics/blu-ray-disc-players/ubp-x1100es/specifications


----------



## Panson

elmoe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need a recommendation on a player that will be connected to a Marantz NR1711 going to a Samsung Q90T. Only used for DVD/Blu-ray/UHD discs. Want it to pass thru the audio for decoding on the Marantz AVR. Also nice for it to play normal CDs but optional. Needs to play all region DVD discs ideally.
> 
> Thanks!


Sony X1100ES.

Not all region.



> https://www.sony.com/electronics/blu-ray-disc-players/ubp-x1100es/specifications


----------



## Panson

02fx4dude said:


> Hi All,
> My 12 year old Pioneer 23FD (purchased 2008) is slowly giving up, intermittently does not want to play blu ray discs. One of the reasons I kept it so long is the great upscaling on DVD to 1080. The setup has all sources, SD and HD, routed to a DVDO iscan DUO which then goes to a 1080p Samsung TV and Panasonic projector, also 1080p.
> 
> So looking for a currently available player with very good to exceptional upscaling, 4k ability ok but not required, and <$250.
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


Blu-ray w. 4K upscaling - Sony BDP-S6700.



> https://www.sony.com/electronics/blu-ray-disc-players/bdp-s6700/specifications


4K UHD - Sony X700



> https://www.sony.com/electronics/blu-ray-disc-players/ubp-x700/specifications


----------



## elmoe

Panson said:


> Sony X1100ES.
> 
> Not all region.


Thanks again for your helpful advice!

Curious, why the Sony X1100ES rather than the Panasonic DP-UB820-K is the right pick in your opinion? The latter seems to have better specs for the same price (e.g. supports HDR+, converts PAL content to NTSC, etc.).

Region free looks tough, would have to get a modified unit. It's honestly not a huge deal I just have some old international films on non-US region DVDs but rarely, if ever, watched at this point.


----------



## Panson

elmoe said:


> Thanks again for your helpful advice!
> 
> *Curious, why the Sony X1100ES rather than the Panasonic DP-UB820-K is the right pick in your opinion? * The latter seems to have better specs for the same price (e.g. supports HDR+, converts PAL content to NTSC, etc.).
> 
> Region free looks tough, would have to get a modified unit. It's honestly not a huge deal I just have some old international films on non-US region DVDs but rarely, if ever, watched at this point.


Can't unselect Panasonic processing. You mentioned you wanted the AVR to do that. Anyway, may be better to have the TV do it. Try it.

You also mentioned CD playing. The X1100ES has separate analog section/outputs.


----------



## elmoe

Panson said:


> Can't unselect Panasonic processing. You mentioned you wanted the AVR to do that. Anyway, may be better to have the TV do it. Try it.
> 
> You also mentioned CD playing. The X1100ES has separate analog section/outputs.


Thank you for clarifying your recommendations. Your continued advice is greatly appreciated!

The AVR is really for sound and I could bypass it to go directly to the TV. It's really more of a location thing (easier to have 1 HDMI from AVR to TV and everything else on a shelf w/ AVR elsewhere). Regarding the Panasonic processing, is it problematic or simply redundant in your eyes?

Wrt the analog output, do I need that for some reason? I thought I could go optical out on the blu-ray player to the optical input on my TDAI-1120 for CD listening.


----------



## Panson

elmoe said:


> Thank you for clarifying your recommendations. Your continued advice is greatly appreciated!
> 
> The AVR is really for sound and I could bypass it to go directly to the TV. It's really more of a location thing (easier to have 1 HDMI from AVR to TV and everything else on a shelf w/ AVR elsewhere). * Regarding the Panasonic processing, is it problematic or simply redundant in your eyes?
> 
> Wrt the analog output, do I need that for some reason?* I thought I could go optical out on the blu-ray player to the optical input on my TDAI-1120 for CD listening.


Re Panasonic player processing, it won't be problematic for function. We're talking some eye candy preference, that's all. Many like the TV doing the work, and you have a great TV. If you have the will, you can get both players and test for yourself, returning the one you don't want.

I'd prefer the analog section/outputs, but again you can test for yourself as above. You're the buyer with the eyes and ears that count.

Related:



> Audio Wars: Digital (S/PDIF) vs. HDMI vs. Analog - Make Tech Easier
> 
> 
> From analog to digital, there are quite a few audio formats that are still in use today. Should you use Digital (S/PDIF), HDMI or just plain analog?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.maketecheasier.com


Good luck, have fun, stay safe.


----------



## darkshadoku

So looks like there are 2 UHD player suggestion threads, i will post on here as well


Hello, So I currently own a Sony UBX700 which has not become just a sole Disc player and for youtube. The rest of the apps have become unusable But i feel like even on the disc side, it seems to be lacking.

I have been looking at the UD820 / 9000 for a no compromise in terms of PQ and Sound quality as well as for apps . I am going to be aiming for black friday for the purchase (hopefully they are on sale) but will get one either way.

Any thoughts and recommendations for this?

Current TV Sony Z9D 65" (might be upgrading as well, not sure if its worth upgrading from this).


----------



## Panson

darkshadoku said:


> So looks like there are 2 UHD player suggestion threads, i will post on here as well
> 
> 
> Hello, So I currently own a Sony UBX700 which has not become just a sole Disc player and for youtube. The rest of the apps have become unusable But i feel like even on the disc side, it seems to be lacking.
> 
> I have been looking at the UD820 / 9000 for a no compromise in terms of PQ and Sound quality as well as for apps . I am going to be aiming for black friday for the purchase (hopefully they are on sale) but will get one either way.
> 
> Any thoughts and recommendations for this?
> 
> Current TV Sony Z9D 65" (might be upgrading as well, not sure if its worth upgrading from this).


This thread began in 2007, so I believe the spirit of it is still for Blu-ray (non-4K UHD) players. But sometimes options for both types can help someone.

Not much to add to PlanetAVS remarks on the 4K UHD thread. I'd only say if you don't need the analog section of the 9000, then get the 820.

Similar I'd say to someone looking for Sony. If you don't need the analog section of the X1100ES, then get the X800M2.

I find apps, PQ, sound good on my Panasonic and Sony 4K UHD players. Miles may very on others' and other models, system set-ups, personal prefs, etc.

Re Sony, apart from quicker, I like selecting the player to not process disc video. Panasonic does not afford this option. Auto DV selection for Panasonic outweighs this feature for many. DV is not applicable to my uses.

Good luck.


----------



## darkshadoku

Panson said:


> This thread began in 2007, so I believe the spirit of it is still for Blu-ray (non-4K UHD) players. But sometimes options for both types can help someone.
> 
> Not much to add to PlanetAVS remarks on the 4K UHD thread. I'd only say if you don't need the analog section of the 9000, then get the 820.
> 
> Similar I'd say to someone looking for Sony. If you don't need the analog section of the X1100ES, then get the X800M2.
> 
> I find apps, PQ, sound good on my Panasonic and Sony 4K UHD players. Miles may very on others' and other models, system set-ups, personal prefs, etc.
> 
> Re Sony, apart from quicker, I like selecting the player to not process disc video. Panasonic does not afford this option. Auto DV selection for Panasonic outweighs this feature for many. DV is not applicable to my uses.
> 
> Good luck.



Alrighty, Sorry for the post on double, got confused. I will follow up on the 4K thread.


----------



## JCHawaii

Chere said:


> I'm not much of a gamer but as a long term investment I feel the days of UHD and blu-ray disc releases are numbered and I'd like to have a fall back option in case that day ever arrives. That way I don't have a dedicated disc player that'll be gathering dust since all my 4K discs will be ripped and backed up ready to view from a different source.


Aside from more recent movies, the back catalog of movies on BluRay and 4K BluRay should keep most people well stocked for years so a player would still get a lot of use IMO.


----------



## Baron Blood

Hello all,

My brother is looking for a new Blu ray player for DVD and Blu ray watching only for his TCL 6-Series Roku TV.
Since he and his wife are mostly into older movies, which rarely have great sound, it's the picture quality for DVD'S and BD's that matter.
Since he already has a streaming box I doubt he'll even connect the player to the internet
.
I see the Sony BDP S6700 is recommended here which would be overkill in many ways, however...
I'm wondering if the up-scaling of DVD's and Blu ray's would make his collection look better than just a 1080p player on his 1080p TV?
He just got his TCL TV and the films he collects rarely get the 4K treatment so upgrading is not in the future.

One setting option I know he and his wife would like is a volume leveler since one of the two (I'm not saying who)
is always complaining that the volume needs turning down whenever the music swells.
And this is using the TCL's speakers.
It's not a deal breaker though. 

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## BillP

Baron Blood said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My brother is looking for a new Blu ray player for DVD and Blu ray watching only for his TCL 6-Series Roku TV.
> Since he and his wife are mostly into older movies, which rarely have great sound, it's the picture quality for DVD'S and BD's that matter.
> Since he already has a streaming box I doubt he'll even connect the player to the internet
> .
> I see the Sony BDP S6700 is recommended here which would be overkill in many ways, however...
> I'm wondering if the up-scaling of DVD's and Blu ray's would make his collection look better than just a 1080p player on his 1080p TV?
> He just got his TCL TV and the films he collects rarely get the 4K treatment so upgrading is not in the future.
> 
> One setting option I know he and his wife would like is a volume leveler since one of the two (I'm not saying who)
> is always complaining that the volume needs turning down whenever the music swells.
> And this is using the TCL's speakers.
> It's not a deal breaker though.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brian


If your brother has a 1080p display, uses the display's internal speakers, and has no intention of upgrading to a 4k display, all he needs is a 1080p player. He will gain no benefit from a 4k player. Either the player or the display can handle the upscaling of DVDs to 1080p (whichever looks best to his eyes - BluRay discs are already 1080p and require no upscaling). Any BluRay or 4k player will be fine (he would be hard pressed to see any PQ difference between major brand) - go with whatever has the best sale on Black Friday.


----------



## Baron Blood

Thanks for the reply, Bill

I checked out the manuals for the Sony BDP-S line and all three have a compressor option for audio.
They call it DRC which must mean Dynamic Range Control.

So, since there wouldn't be any PQ improvement when up-scaling to a 1080p TV, I guess it's down to the S1700 or S3700.
It doesn't look like Panasonic have anything in this price range.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## 08-450dually

Thank you for looking. I need a newer player with all the current high resolution audio and streaming capability, BUT, not necessarily 4K. Must have user selectable output resolutions, in particular a 720p option. I'm purchasing the Marantz AV7706 (love the XLR connectors to my Krell amps). My PJ is an older Sim2 C3x-e light cannon and still puts out a very decent saturated beautiful image, so I'm limited on the image side but not that much. The ability to switch BlueRay player to 720p would be optimum to match my PJ's resolution. I don't want another Oppo since they are out of business and my old one is now gone.

Anyone know of a "high end" player for me? I primarily use Blue Ray discs, 

thank you
Jaime


----------



## Harry27

Can anyone give advice on what the best option is for someone who needs a 1080i YPbPr output on a blu ray player? I need something for old HD equipment, and the HDMI to Component adapter I have doesn't work well.

I tried using a PS3, and apparently Sony disabled using Blu Ray over component on the PS3 years ago, which explains why it didn't work for me. I'm guessing only older Blu Ray players are an option for me.


----------



## NotAtHome

Looking for suggestions for an inexpensive blu-ray player, currently I do not require 4k as it will be one to three years before I make the move to a 4k projector, lso do not require streaming services, mainly just looking for the best Picture Quality and Audio quality I can get for a reasonable price.


----------



## Panson

NotAtHome said:


> Looking for suggestions for an inexpensive blu-ray player, currently I do not require 4k as it will be one to three years before I make the move to a 4k projector, lso do not require streaming services, mainly just looking for the best Picture Quality and Audio quality I can get for a reasonable price.


Sony BDP-S6700, or a rung below it S3700.

Good luck.


----------



## NotAtHome

Panson said:


> Sony BDP-S6700, or a rung below it S3700.


Thank you!


----------



## jeffnc

Hey, I've been using my PS3 for Blu Ray and TV streaming, but it just died. We already have a PS4 in another location and I'm not buying another one. What I'd like is a less expensive (under $100 preferably) Blu Ray player with CD, and also the ability to play any streaming app. Netflix is a must, but I also don't want to play channels like Prime or Disney in the future. I currently have a Samsung BD-FM59 in another room and it seems to do OK. Have not tried CD on it, but as far as I can tell I can download whatever app I want onto it. I was surprised to find that some Sony players, for example, can't download anything and can only play what's pre-installed, and that doesn't include Prime or Disney.

So, I'm a little confused as I haven't kept up with this stuff. Once again, down the rabbit hole of modern technology protocols, etc. Can anyone shed some light?


----------



## Panson

jeffnc said:


> Hey, I've been using my PS3 for Blu Ray and TV streaming, but it just died. We already have a PS4 in another location and I'm not buying another one. What I'd like is a less expensive (under $100 preferably) Blu Ray player with CD, and also the ability to play any streaming app. Netflix is a must, but I also don't want to play channels like Prime or Disney in the future. I currently have a Samsung BD-FM59 in another room and it seems to do OK. Have not tried CD on it, but as far as I can tell I can download whatever app I want onto it. I was surprised to find that some Sony players, for example, can't download anything and can only play what's pre-installed, and that doesn't include Prime or Disney.
> 
> So, I'm a little confused as I haven't kept up with this stuff. Once again, down the rabbit hole of modern technology protocols, etc. Can anyone shed some light?


Chances are, at any price, you're not going to find what you need in apps from a Blu-ray or 4K UHD player. 

Maybe a Sony Blu-ray player and a media streaming device that suits.

Related:



https://www.sony.com/electronics/blu-ray-dvd-players/t/blu-ray-disc-players











Disney+ devices: Best devices to stream Disney+ | soda


Fans of Disney, Pixar, Star Wars and Marvel won’t be able to resist Disney’s streaming service, Disney+. Combining everything from old-school fairy tales to The Avengers, Disney+ is one of the most affordable services around at just $6.99/mo. The question is: can you access it? Luckily, Disney...




www.soda.com





Good luck.


----------



## tangotonyb

Hi,

Trying to figure out what to buy for my 80 yr old mum. She has a 720p TV only - may upgrade to 1080p but almost certainly not 4k.
Main requirement is to allow input via USB of mkv's containing x264 and h264 encoding with AC3 audio. 


Is this pretty much standard now, or do I need to be picky about which player I choose.


----------



## avsforumrocks

Which Blu-ray player with component outputs had the best picture and sound quality? I have a video processor I plan to use for deinterlacing the 1080i signal.


----------



## teachsac

You'll need a pre 2013 player such as the Panasonic X20 series. Players are no longer permitted to support HD over component.


----------



## avsforumrocks

How about Oppo BDP-95 for the best of these?


----------



## teachsac

Oppo93 and 95 would work well,


----------



## Mike Lang

avsforumrocks said:


> Which Blu-ray player with component outputs had the best picture and sound quality? I have a video processor I plan to use for deinterlacing the 1080i signal.


My old LG BG370 did/does component. It was always a great player but the streaming part of it is basically unsupported now.


----------



## Newuser2018

Need all your suggestions please as totally lost here...
My requirement:
I just need a very good/Right Blu-ray player mainly fulfilling below requirements:
1)I watch lot of 3D movies so 3D is a must and of course want the best picture clarity
2)My PJ does not support a 4K so 4K is not must but if 4K upscaling comes with that, happy.
3)That player should be able to support/Play variety of downloaded Video formats such as MPEG, AVI, etc. as sometimes i copy downloaded files to USB or hard disk & want to play connecting to this Player.
4)Another question: I also like to watch other Regions (i am in Canada) 3D discs so if you suggest me just one Common Region-Free player which does all these, i do not mind spending but my question is, do mostly people use just one common player or one player to play local Regions & then 2nd one dedicated to Region-Free?
5)i do not care if player has Streaming or not as i have Amazon fire cube box for all those.

Note: I currently have Sony BDP-6700 Region-free player which i bought 2 years back from used market place locally & for some reasons, recently i am unable to play any 3D disc. This happened after i attempted to play a Region-A 3D disc by pressing Yellow button in remote and i do not know what is the issue. Seems i give up now in my trouble shooting
I also bought a Region-A Sony BDP-6700 last week but i am unable to play even standard downloaded formats AVI, etc. in this player while same files play well in other Region-free player of same Sony model.
So i really do not know what is going on here...


----------



## BillP

Newuser2018 said:


> 2)My PJ does not support a 4K so 4K is not must but if 4K upscaling comes with that, happy.


Just quick comment. If your PJ is not 4k, you gain no benefit from 4k upscaling (if you try to output 4k resolution from a player, you'll get no video by your PJ).


----------



## TTgowings

Am looking for a decent "budget" ($75-$200) 4k UHD DD Upscalable Blu-Ray Player, have already thrown out the idea of the console esp PS4 (slackers) and don't want/need any smart features as I have a Nvidia Shield/4k Firestick/Roku, etc, and not a fan of Sony/Sammy...so have really narrowed down the field., Just would like to pick something up that's at least a little future proof, currently have 0 4k UHD discs, but have about 100 Blu-Rays..TIA. TT>


----------



## beerhunt

TTgowings said:


> Am looking for a decent "budget" ($75-$200) 4k UHD DD Upscalable Blu-Ray Player, have already thrown out the idea of the console esp PS4 (slackers) and don't want/need any smart features as I have a Nvidia Shield/4k Firestick/Roku, etc, and not a fan of Sony/Sammy...so have really narrowed down the field., Just would like to pick something up that's at least a little future proof, currently have 0 4k UHD discs, but have about 100 Blu-Rays..TIA. TT>


LG UBK90


----------



## TroyE23

Hey all! I am a new owner of an LG CX. I have been wanting to start a 4K Blu ray collection. I currently have a Series X BUT, as Ive heard a standalone player is always the better option.. so with that in mind, should I consider the high-end Panasonic UB820 or the cheaper value Sony X700? Are they really that different than the Panasonic is worth an extra $300? Or, should I even consider another player? Any tips/advice are appreciated as I am new to this space. Thanks!


----------



## Panson

TroyE23 said:


> Hey all! I am a new owner of an LG CX. I have been wanting to start a 4K Blu ray collection. I currently have a Series X BUT, as Ive heard a standalone player is always the better option.. so with that in mind, should I consider the high-end Panasonic UB820 or the cheaper value Sony X700? Are they really that different than the Panasonic is worth an extra $300? Or, should I even consider another player? Any tips/advice are appreciated as I am new to this space. Thanks!


Panasonic UB820, auto HDR selection. SonyX700, Sony X800M2 (better build) have manual HDR selection.

Related:






4K UHD Blu ray Players reviews | Home Media Entertainment







h-m-entertainment.com





Good luck.


----------



## TroyE23

Panson said:


> Panasonic UB820, auto HDR selection. SonyX700, Sony X800M2 (better build) have manual HDR selection.
> 
> Related:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4K UHD Blu ray Players reviews | Home Media Entertainment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h-m-entertainment.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you! I think I have decided to save for the UB820. I went back and forth but, If Im going to spend all this money on 4K UHD discs I want to watch them on the best machine I can afford!


----------



## danny945

Just picked up an epson 6040ub. What would be a good Blu-ray player to pair with?


----------



## TroyE23

I thought I was fully decided on my 4K Blu Ray player but.. I just realized something. Currently, on my Xbox Series X I can use the "Dolby Access" app to get Dolby Atmos via my wireless bluetooth earbuds (I watch all my movies and shows via bluetooth earbuds as I have 2 toddlers). My TV is an LG CX. Considering that the Panasonic UB820 doesnt have bluetooth AND my LG CX will only do Dolby Atmos via the built in speakers.. what 4K Blu Ray player supports Dolby Vision while also offering Dolby Atmos to headphones/earbuds via bluetooth? I really want the Panasonic UB820 but, if there isnt someway to rig Bluetooth Atmos.. it may not be for me. Apologize if this isnt the best place for this question but, Im new to the site and all my Reddit subs havent been able to help me. (My end goal is something with Dolby Vision and Dolby Atmos (via bluetooth))


----------



## Panson

TroyE23 said:


> I thought I was fully decided on my 4K Blu Ray player but.. I just realized something. Currently, on my Xbox Series X I can use the "Dolby Access" app to get Dolby Atmos via my wireless bluetooth earbuds (I watch all my movies and shows via bluetooth earbuds as I have 2 toddlers). My TV is an LG CX. Considering that the Panasonic UB820 doesnt have bluetooth AND my LG CX will only do Dolby Atmos via the built in speakers.. what 4K Blu Ray player supports Dolby Vision while also offering Dolby Atmos to headphones/earbuds via bluetooth? I really want the Panasonic UB820 but, if there isnt someway to rig Bluetooth Atmos.. it may not be for me. Apologize if this isnt the best place for this question but, Im new to the site and all my Reddit subs havent been able to help me. (My end goal is something with Dolby Vision and Dolby Atmos (via bluetooth))


You might investigate Sony UBP-X800M2 for your Bluetooth needs.

Good luck.


----------



## idiotekniQues

Just got a 2020 TCL 6 series so need a Dolby Vision compatible 4K Blu-Ray player. This is running to a 3.1 surround sound system via a Yamaha receiver, that's it, so would prefer to go with a lower budget option. What would you suggest?


----------



## yogi6807

idiotekniQues said:


> Just got a 2020 TCL 6 series so need a Dolby Vision compatible 4K Blu-Ray player. This is running to a 3.1 surround sound system via a Yamaha receiver, that's it, so would prefer to go with a lower budget option. What would you suggest?


You can find the lg ubk90 refurbished cheap. It has Dolby vision.


----------



## idiotekniQues

yogi6807 said:


> You can find the lg ubk90 refurbished cheap. It has Dolby vision.


Oh that looks perfect. Can get them new for less than 250. Thanks!


----------



## beerhunt

idiotekniQues said:


> Oh that looks perfect. Can get them new for less than 250. Thanks!


Get them LESS THAN $200 NEW!...I did over 2 years ago!


----------



## Technology3456

Guys I decided to build a 1080p setup instead of a 4k setup so suddenly I am back in 2010 trying to find out the best products from around then to 2014 or so that I can get used now for a fraction of the cost.

What were some of the hall of fame 500 galactic credits blu ray players, 1,000 galactic credits blu ray players, back then? What should I look for? I see a lot of mid range Sony's, Panasonic's, and Samsung's from back then available used for 50 to 100, but I think I can find something higher end if I know what to look for.

Also need a 3D player.


----------



## Technology3456

Will blu ray players from 2013 or 2014 have support for the best surround sound formats on blu rays in 2020? Or what is the oldest year of blu ray player models that started carrying those formats? I need one with 3D also, otherwise older is better because they're likely to be more friendly to my budget.

My receiver is Yamaha TSR 700 from costco

Also, is there any advantage to using a UHD player to play normal 1080p blu rays? I heard something about a Panasonic model that maps HDR from UHD discs to SDR 1080p so you get some version of HDR on your non-HDR 1080p display? Anything like this or similar why it would be better to get a UHD player to play 1080p blu rays?


----------



## Davenlr

What TV you using? Where you located?


----------



## Technology3456

Davenlr said:


> What TV you using? Where you located?


I am in Oregon. I will be using DLP projector 1080p, hopefully double stack if I can find two separate listings for any of the projectors I want, like C3X, with the identical correct lens.

It's still a work in progress, hopefully I will know within the next 10 days what exact projectors. But shouldnt affect the blu ray player or UHD player. The only variable with that is because 3D silver screens for projectors create hotspotting, it might be better to put the screen material onto a curved frame, and I dont know if you need special type of 3D blu ray player, or special processor, in the signal chain to output onto a curved screen or not, or how curved surface would affect the 3D effect thru glasses. I think some people said it makes it better but I need to make sure it doesnt make it worse.


----------



## Davenlr

I only watched one 3D disc on my disc player which apparently the moderator deleted the link to, so apparently I can not link to the player I have. If it is allowable you can look it up. Its a Sony BX59 and the specs with the video and audio formats were listed on the A website. It appeared to be in line with what you were looking for.


----------



## Technology3456

Davenlr said:


> I only watched one 3D disc on my disc player which apparently the moderator deleted the link to, so apparently I can not link to the player I have. If it is allowable you can look it up. Its a Sony BX59 and the specs with the video and audio formats were listed on the A website. It appeared to be in line with what you were looking for.


After I posted those comments, I remembered someone telling me that you can get higher quality 1080p by playing a UHD disc with a $30 HDMI splitter to your projector to get the 1080p signal. Of course, those discs are more expensive, and there are no 3D UHD discs anyway. But basically, instead of paying $40 for an old blu ray player, I am now looking to see if I can get a UHD one, with 3D capability for blu rays, for $75 or more, plus a $30 HDMI splitter, and now I am future proofed, I can play both UHD and blu ray discs, and when I do have a UHD disc, I can get higher quality. It's the best all around solution and hopefully only $50-$60 more total. 

If it's a lot more expensive though then it sounds like my receiver will take care of the surround formats and I can get the one you recommended or something like it. Thank you.


----------



## BillP

Technology3456 said:


> After I posted those comments, I remembered someone telling me that you can get higher quality 1080p by playing a UHD disc with a $30 HDMI splitter to your projector to get the 1080p signal. Of course, those discs are more expensive, and there are no 3D UHD discs anyway. But basically, instead of paying $40 for an old blu ray player, I am now looking to see if I can get a UHD one, with 3D capability for blu rays, for $75 or more, plus a $30 HDMI splitter, and now I am future proofed, I can play both UHD and blu ray discs, and when I do have a UHD disc, I can get higher quality. It's the best all around solution and hopefully only $50-$60 more total.
> 
> If it's a lot more expensive though then it sounds like my receiver will take care of the surround formats and I can get the one you recommended or something like it. Thank you.


I think you misunderstood what someone told you. 1080p is 1080p. Your projector can only accept 1080p, and PQ will be identical whether sending 1080p from a 1080p player or a 4k player. What someone probably told you is that you can get better *audio *from a 4k disc by sending video to your projector and audio directly to your AVR (via a splitter or a player with 2 HDMI outputs), depending on your AVR. Buying a 4k player is not a bad idea if you think you might be upgrading your projector or display to 4k, but don't expect better PQ with your current projector.


----------



## MaximRecoil

I like to watch old TV shows on the type of display that they were originally intended for (15 kHz CRT), and the one I have is a newer one that has component inputs (I bought it new in the mid '00s), but since it's only 15 kHz, it can only sync to 480i over component. So the player needs to not only have component outputs, but it has to support 480i over component as well.

Optical disc functionality isn't important. I have a BD drive in my PC that I use with a projector for watching movies; I have no reason to watch BDs on a 15 kHz TV. My priority is the functionality when playing video files from a USB flash drive. For many years I used a third-generation WD TV (which doesn't even have an optical disc drive), and was mostly satisfied with it, except it doesn't have component outputs, and the composite output is particularly bad (not so good contrast and faint shadowy lines on the screen). Some devices have an excellent quality composite output, but the third-generation WD TV isn't one of them. Earlier generations had component output, but they were 480p and higher. Evidently a line can be added to the firmware to support 480i over component though.

I recently bought a second-hand Sony BDP-S480 Blu-ray player which has component outputs and supports 480i over them, and the picture quality is excellent, but it has other shortcomings. For example, there is too much overscan and unlike my WD TV player, there's no option that I can find to adjust the amount of overscan. Also, when playing MKVs, fast-forward and rewind don't work (it displays a message on the screen that those functions aren't available when you try to use them). It's also fussy about codec/container combinations. For example, I tried to play an MPEG-2 video in an MKV container and it couldn't do it (unlike the WD TV). It turns out that it requires MPEG-2 video to be in an M2TS transport stream (which has a ton of overhead compared to containers like MKV or MP4), which seems arbitrary.

In summary, I'm looking for a player, with or without a disc drive, with the following features:

1. Can play video files from a large-capacity (at least 128 GB) USB flash drive with NTFS formatting.
2. Supports 480i over component.
3. Can adjust the amount of overscan.
4. Can seek (fast-forward and rewind) regardless of the type of video file.
5. Supports a wide range of codecs and containers, with h.264 in an MKV container being the most important.


----------



## aaronwt

Technology3456 said:


> Will blu ray players from 2013 or 2014 have support for the best surround sound formats on blu rays in 2020? Or what is the oldest year of blu ray player models that started carrying those formats? I need one with 3D also, otherwise older is better because they're likely to be more friendly to my budget.
> 
> .........


Yes. Even my BD players from 2008 or 2009 or so support them. As long as the player can bitstream the audio then the proper receiver can decode them. I can't even count all the 2K BD players I have from the old days gathering dust in storage now. One day I need to go to the storage facility and trash all that old tech.


----------



## BetterSense

I have an Oppo 981HD DVD player. I bought it because I was having bad video quality, especially with anime DVDs, with other DVD players I tried. The 981HD has some kind of upscaling chip in it that works well with my 1080p display. 

The Oppo has been repaired 2 times already (at $70 each time) and now the HDMI audio output is crackly. I don't know how that's possible since it should be digital, but it sounds all staticy and crackly regardless of whether I plug it into my TV directly or my AVR. 

Instead of repairing it a 3rd time, I should probably spend the repair money on a BD player. But I'm afraid if I get a BD player, the video quality when playing DVDs will be like the other/cheap DVD players I used to have. I am afraid the BD players are optimized for playing BDs, and might not be good specifically for DVDs, even though 99% of my use will be DVDs. 

Is it true? Do any BD players have particularly good video quality when playing DVDs, or do all of them?


----------



## Mark Beileiter

I have two 4k blu-ray disc players (see below, in signature block) and they both do DVD very well. I own lots of DVDs, both PAL and NTSC formats, and the 4k blu-ray players certainly do them justice. And since I am running an 8k TV, the picture quality is excellent. The only exception, is for some of the cheaper, older NTSC DVDs, they can be a bit jerky, with fast moving images. I'm sure others will be able to give you some advice as well. Good luck.


----------



## eljaycanuck

A good-quality BD player should have no trouble playing DVDs properly. My Sony BPD-3700 ($80 at bestbuy.com) handles BDs, DVDs, CDs and streaming very well.


----------



## comint1

BetterSense said:


> I have an Oppo 981HD DVD player. I bought it because I was having bad video quality, especially with anime DVDs, with other DVD players I tried. The 981HD has some kind of upscaling chip in it that works well with my 1080p display.
> 
> The Oppo has been repaired 2 times already (at $70 each time) and now the HDMI audio output is crackly. I don't know how that's possible since it should be digital, but it sounds all staticy and crackly regardless of whether I plug it into my TV directly or my AVR.
> 
> Instead of repairing it a 3rd time, I should probably spend the repair money on a BD player. But I'm afraid if I get a BD player, the video quality when playing DVDs will be like the other/cheap DVD players I used to have. I am afraid the BD players are optimized for playing BDs, and might not be good specifically for DVDs, even though 99% of my use will be DVDs.
> 
> Is it true? Do any BD players have particularly good video quality when playing DVDs, or do all of them?


----------



## comint1

I believe you'll find that any name brand Blu ray player will play both DVD and Blu ray disks very, very well. I am currently using a Sony UBP-X800 player which puts out a gorgeous picture. I also use an Ivid machine for region 2 disks and find it puts out a picture every bit as good as the Sony. I don't think you can go wrong with any name brand disc player on the market today.


----------



## Jon S

My old Sony BDP-S7200 crapped out on me, Wi-Fi no longer works. I bought a new Sony UHD and a regular Blu-Ray player but when using it to stream from my DLNA QNAP server, they have they big issues that the older player did not:

The newer players do not recognize chapter stops embedded in the videos
The newer players for some strange reason do not recognize all my videos (about 1%), stating the the file is unsupported or corrupted
The newer players keep pausing when scrolling down the directories
On some videos, fast forwarding or rewind does not work
Do you know of any current Blu-Ray players that can stream from a DLNA server that do not exhibit these issues? I would also like the players use IR remotes so i can program them with my Harmony remotes. Oh yeah, I do not want to buy any streaming devices that use Kodi...

Thanks in advance....


----------



## Panson

Jon S said:


> My old Sony BDP-S7200 crapped out on me, Wi-Fi no longer works. I bought a new Sony UHD and a regular Blu-Ray player but when using it to stream from my DLNA QNAP server, they have they big issues that the older player did not:
> 
> The newer players do not recognize chapter stops embedded in the videos
> The newer players for some strange reason do not recognize all my videos (about 1%), stating the the file is unsupported or corrupted
> The newer players keep pausing when scrolling down the directories
> On some videos, fast forwarding or rewind does not work
> Do you know of any current Blu-Ray players that can stream from a DLNA server that do not exhibit these issues? I would also like the players use IR remotes so i can program them with my Harmony remotes. Oh yeah, I do not want to buy any streaming devices that use Kodi...
> 
> Thanks in advance....


These links may help. Good luck.



QNAP NAS Community Forum - Index page



https://www.sony.com/electronics/support/articles/S1F0884


----------



## CurtisRE

The main BR player I use is an LG UP970. I am happy with the quality but given that it is the cheapest UHD player I am aware of, and that 4K discs comprise maybe 5% of my actual library, is it worth getting a higher quality standard 1080p player?

I have never had a higher end BR player and I am not sure what features or improvements I could be missing out on that would matter to a non-professional. I am under the impression that I would not see a noticable improvement in picture quality even if I spent $1000, but I want to eventually get a region-free player in any case.


----------



## Panson

CurtisRE said:


> The main BR player I use is an LG UP970. I am happy with the quality but given that it is the cheapest UHD player I am aware of, and that 4K discs comprise maybe 5% of my actual library, is it worth getting a higher quality standard 1080p player?
> 
> I have never had a higher end BR player and I am not sure what features or improvements I could be missing out on that would matter to a non-professional. I am under the impression that I would not see a noticable improvement in picture quality even if I spent $1000, but I want to eventually get a region-free player in any case.


Stay put.


----------



## BillP

CurtisRE said:


> The main BR player I use is an LG UP970. I am happy with the quality but given that it is the cheapest UHD player I am aware of, and that 4K discs comprise maybe 5% of my actual library, is it worth getting a higher quality standard 1080p player?
> 
> I have never had a higher end BR player and I am not sure what features or improvements I could be missing out on that would matter to a non-professional. I am under the impression that I would not see a noticable improvement in picture quality even if I spent $1000, but I want to eventually get a region-free player in any case.


You should keep what you have. First, a 1080p player will not be able to play your 4k discs. Second, most of the benefits of the higher end players are for analog audio and maybe upscaling. So a higher end player MAY do a better job playing 1080p BluRay or 480i DVD discs, but you probably won't see that much of a difference to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Sneakerz4me

Hey guys... Need a few recommendations. Would like something that does UHD, Dolby Atmos audio, DV and doesn't need to have apps. Won't be using it a lot, mainly for movies I really love and want the best quality of.


----------



## Panson

Sneakerz4me said:


> Hey guys... Need a few recommendations. Would like something that does UHD, Dolby Atmos audio, DV and doesn't need to have apps. Won't be using it a lot, mainly for movies I really love and want the best quality of.


Panasonic UB820 or Sony X800M2. The Sony has better build quality and allows SACD play. The Panasonic does automatic HDR Dolby Vision selection. The Sony HDR Dolby Vision selection is manual.

Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## jimmueller

I've finally grown weary of fighting with this unit I bought new over a decade ago. Over the past couple of years, the aggravation with it failing to recognize both old and new BD's has increased, even after cleaning. Randomly selected DVD's still play fine. I don't need new features, but I want to limit lost features as well. 

On the S550, I'm using the HDMI and Coax audio outputs and would like to continue to use those outputs on the replacement unit for simplicity of installation. I would prefer a unit that is full width (~15-19" wide) and has front buttons and a front display. But ultimately I'm more concerned about audio/video quality and compatibility with my existing equipment (including playing both commercial and created-at-home audio CDs, DVDs, BDs, etc). I'm not concerned about streaming services or wireless (I have ethernet nearby) on this device. I'd like a unit that has freely accessible published optimal settings. I do not have any plans to convert to newer equipment unless there is a device failure, but if it could play optimally with my current equipment and have compatibility with newer standards as well, that'd be a plus. 

Current related equipment:
Receiver: Yamaha RX-V2600
HDTV: Panasonic TC-P54V10
HDMI Splitter : Monoprice 4K 6x2 HDMI Matrix (PN 15747)

My old Pioneer DVL-90 that I bought new is still working, so based upon that lifespan I wouldn't be against getting a Pioneer unit. But I've read the Pioneers can be slow to load movies, which bothers me. I'd probably be willing to spend $1000'ish for the right player, but I don't desire to overspend for features I can't or won't use.

I appreciate any suggestions, thanks!


----------



## glangford

Why not just another sony? BDP-S6700 is 98 bucks at crutchfield. It’s only 10 in wide though. You’d have to step up to Sony’s 4K players the X800M2 or the X1100es at 17 in wide and both have coax out. The X1100es has two channel analog as well, but runs 598 bucks and it’s the only one with a front panel display.


----------



## acroy

Help me choose a player to replace my PS3 Fat. Must play usb stick. 

Bought a Sony S6700 figuring the 15yr newer tech would be a good improvement right? NOPE. Slow, glitchy, terrible menus, upscaling is incomprehensible, and the dam' remote has 2 power buttons. A big one and a small one. TWO. WTfriginH Sony??!

Looking for something Fast, Simple. No fancy 4K UHD upscaling etc needed. Ability to skip past 'mandatory' screens would be nice... Just occasionally want it to look awesome playing Planet Earth blu ray etc. Must play pics, movies from USB stick.

Panny? LG? other?


----------



## Vacation

Why not pickup a used PS3 slim/super slim? Especially if you were happy with a fat PS3. Otherwise you are looking at 4k players.


----------



## acroy

Vacation said:


> Why not pickup a used PS3 slim/super slim? Especially if you were happy with a fat PS3. Otherwise you are looking at 4k players.


are they better/faster than the Fat? I don't need the gaming, just the blu-ray / USB functionality


----------



## Vacation

It was more of the fact that if you weren't happy with the S6700, I don't know that you would be happy with any other new standalone players in that price range. 

Each subsequent version of the PS3 uses less energy/generates less heat (plus is just physically younger), so if you were happy with the Fat from a media standpoint, you'd be happy with a more efficient model. Also, correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't believe the Fat bitstreams audio. I know the Super Slim does.


----------



## jimmueller

glangford said:


> Why not just another sony? BDP-S6700 is 98 bucks at crutchfield. It’s only 10 in wide though. You’d have to step up to Sony’s 4K players the X800M2 or the X1100es at 17 in wide and both have coax out. The X1100es has two channel analog as well, but runs 598 bucks and it’s the only one with a front panel display.


Most of the players I've read about, including Panny's 3 year old UB series and Sony (including the 6700 & 1100ES), have various bugs, short life, etc. Trying to avoid those issues when selecting a replacement.


----------



## Panson

jimmueller said:


> Most of the players I've read about, including Panny's 3 year old UB series and Sony (including the 6700 & 1100ES), have various bugs, short life, etc. Trying to avoid those issues when selecting a replacement.


Re* 17 inch width with front display*, your decent choices are Sony Blu-ray players prior to 2013, Pioneer LX 500 & LX800, Sony X1100ES, and Panasonic UB9000.

Need I remind, everything can have side effects. No guarantees.

4K UHD players can be particularly fickle. If you're never going to have the need for 4K UHD playback, then I'd suggest staying away from them. This would essentially limit your decent choices to old Sony Blu-ray players, which may eventually need parts (just like us), and some parts can be hard to find these days.

If you can put aside the need for front display, I suggest Sony X800M2 4K UHD player. It's got good build quality, similarly to the aforementioned items.

Good luck.


----------



## acroy

Vacation said:


> It was more of the fact that if you weren't happy with the S6700, I don't know that you would be happy with any other new standalone players in that price range.
> 
> Each subsequent version of the PS3 uses less energy/generates less heat (plus is just physically younger), so if you were happy with the Fat from a media standpoint, you'd be happy with a more efficient model. Also, correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't believe the Fat bitstreams audio. I know the Super Slim does.


Appreciate that - will look into them.


----------



## donatelloa

Panson said:


> Panasonic UB820 or Sony X800M2. The Sony has better build quality and allows SACD play. The Panasonic does automatic HDR Dolby Vision selection. The Sony HDR Dolby Vision selection is manual.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you choose.


What about the UB9000 - Is that worth the price? My theater wont be done till Feb 2022 and was curious if anyone thought the technology will change or get cheaper. My opinion is no.


----------



## Panson

donatelloa said:


> What about the UB9000 - Is that worth the price? My theater wont be done till Feb 2022 and was curious if anyone thought the technology will change or get cheaper. My opinion is no.


UB9000, if you need its excellent analog section for CD playback. Otherwise, UB820 (auto HDR Dolby Vision select), or Sony UBP-X800M2 (manual HDR Dolby Vision select).

We're currently experiencing inflation, so I don't expect cheaper product or game-changing tech available before your HT finish.

CES Jan 5 - 8, '22









Home


For more than 50 years, CES® has been the global stage for innovation. And the all-digital CES 2021 continued to be a platform to launch products, engage with global brands and define the future of the tech industry. Attendees were able to participate in all the awe-inspiring moments of CES...




www.ces.tech


----------



## SMAVSuserChi

Please help me chose the BD player for in-laws (on their request).

Use case : 80 year old couple that want to play BDs checked out from the library on their 1080p TV (no 4K or anything).

Wants

simple remote
not horribly slow menus

No need for

'apps'
'wifi'
playing anything from USB
4K support
DV/HDR10 (no TV support)

any recommendations? anything I see is cheap and has tonns of negative review, however most of those reviews are people expecting magic out of cheap device (my netflix is broken after only few months, how come?).

thank you!


----------



## Gnemi

*Sony UBP-X800M2 or similar*

Just looking for UHD capability + HDR / Dolby Vision, no other features required.


----------



## Worf

SMAVSuserChi said:


> Please help me chose the BD player for in-laws (on their request).
> 
> Use case : 80 year old couple that want to play BDs checked out from the library on their 1080p TV (no 4K or anything).
> 
> Wants
> 
> simple remote
> not horribly slow menus
> 
> No need for
> 
> 'apps'
> 'wifi'
> playing anything from USB
> 4K support
> DV/HDR10 (no TV support)
> 
> any recommendations? anything I see is cheap and has tonns of negative review, however most of those reviews are people expecting magic out of cheap device (my netflix is broken after only few months, how come?).
> 
> thank you!


Probably something like a low end Sony 3700H will suffice, though there are reports it is on the slower side. You might then want to upgrade to a higher model if it's available. It's a fairly cheap player.


----------



## donatelloa

Panson said:


> UB9000, if you need its excellent analog section for CD playback. Otherwise, UB820 (auto HDR Dolby Vision select), or Sony UBP-X800M2 (manual HDR Dolby Vision select).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home
> 
> 
> For more than 50 years, CES® has been the global stage for innovation. And the all-digital CES 2021 continued to be a platform to launch products, engage with global brands and define the future of the tech industry. Attendees were able to participate in all the awe-inspiring moments of CES...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ces.tech


What if I only care about movies and no CD playback at all. UB9000 worth it or UB820- or sony


----------



## chronoclast

I've owned an Oppo BDP-103 for years but I'm wanting to upgrade to a UHD player and need recommendations. I currently have a 1080p TV which will also be upgraded to 4K soon. I'm looking for the following attributes:

Completely accurate video output such as color space, no undefeatable processing, etc.
Upscaling and deinterlacing for DVDs on par with the Mediatek in the Oppo 103.
Wi-fi and fast operation, loads discs quickly, menus are quick to navigate, etc.
Quiet optical drive and sturdy build quality.
A quality streaming suite of apps would be nice but not super important; mainly for Netflix, Hulu, Amazon Video, and Youtube.

I have a dedicated CD player already so I'm not worried about analog audio. USB and file playback are not a concern either.

Budget wise I'm thinking up to around $500. I'm going to sell the Oppo which still goes for a decent amount to offset some of the cost.


----------



## Panson

donatelloa said:


> What if I only care about movies and no CD playback at all. UB9000 worth it or UB820- or sony


UB9000 has metal build (approximately 17 lbs vs 5 lbs for UB820). Same video processing, though many believe a premium display should be doing the processing.

Sony X800M2 has metal build (approximately 4 lbs). Compared to the aforementioned, HDR Dolby Vision is manual select, not auto, and it does not have HDR10+.


----------



## donatelloa

Panson said:


> UB9000 has metal build (approximately 17 lbs vs 5 lbs for UB820). Same video processing, though many believe a premium display should be doing the processing.
> 
> Sony X800M2 has metal build (approximately 4 lbs). Compared to the aforementioned, HDR Dolby Vision is manual select, not auto, and it does not have HDR10+.


I will be using a JVC NX5 for the projector and hope to have it do all the processing.


----------



## Panson

donatelloa said:


> I will be using a JVC NX5 for the projector and hope to have it do all the processing.


For projector, Panasonic's the better choice. Good luck.

Related:









JVC DLA-RS1000/N5 & RS2000/NX7 Owners Thread - page 39 - Premium Projectors - AVS Discussions


JVC DLA-RS1000/N5 & RS2000/NX7 Owners Thread - page 39 - Premium Projectors - AVS Discussions



discuss.avscience.com


----------



## RoninJT

I'm getting a 75" Samsung QN90A with a Samsung Q950A dolby surround soundbar in the fall. I need a blu-ray player that won't break the bank to go with them. Any recommendations?


----------



## andrelews

RoninJT said:


> I'm getting a 75" Samsung QN90A with a Samsung Q950A dolby surround soundbar in the fall. I need a blu-ray player that won't break the bank to go with them. Any recommendations?


Do you need Dolby Vision? DTS or Atmos?
Sony UBP X700 has all that at a good price
There's also LG UBK90 (I am always scared to get LG products other than TVs).

The best one out there is Panasonic UB820, however it costs a lot of moolah


----------



## teachsac

RoninJT said:


> I'm getting a 75" Samsung QN90A with a Samsung Q950A dolby surround soundbar in the fall. I need a blu-ray player that won't break the bank to go with them. Any recommendations?


Since you don't need Dolby Vision, you could go with the Panasonic 420.


----------



## RoninJT

andrelews said:


> Do you need Dolby Vision? DTS or Atmos?
> Sony UBP X700 has all that at a good price
> There's also LG UBK90 (I am always scared to get LG products other than TVs).
> 
> The best one out there is Panasonic UB820, however it costs a lot of moolah


Dolbyvision, no. DTS and Atmos, yes. The UB820 is at the high end of my price range for a bluray player. It falls in the category of 'I don't want to spend that much for a player, but for a much better player.....' So, the UB820 is doable for me. If I can get comparable performance and features for cheaper though, I'd prefer to save the money. The player needs to support HDR10, HDR10+, Atmos, DTS:X. HLG would be nice too but not essential.


----------



## andrelews

RoninJT said:


> Dolbyvision, no. DTS and Atmos, yes. The UB820 is at the high end of my price range for a bluray player. It falls in the category of 'I don't want to spend that much for a player, but for a much better player.....' So, the UB820 is doable for me. If I can get comparable performance and features for cheaper though, I'd prefer to save the money. The player needs to support HDR10, HDR10+, Atmos, DTS:X. HLG would be nice too but not essential.


Definitely go with Panasonic UB420 then. Best option


----------



## Meetloaf13

I have a 5.2.4 setup, with an Arcam AVR20, I'm going to sell my Oppo 203, spend the difference in $$ elsewhere.

I don't care about any streaming capabilities (I do most of that from the LG, or separate boxes), and I'm not sure I need 4K upscaling (I believe my LG CX does that well, correct me if I'm wrong). I do care about supporting things like Dolby Vision/Atmos, and supporting spatial/3D sounds formats to leverage my x.x.4 setup.

I'm willing to spend a little more money to get the highest fidelity and the full-suite of formats. Essentially, I don't want to have to fiddle with settings and turning things on and off. I have a small library of SD/HD movies, and the only blurays I purchase now are UHD. I prefer the sound quality of my hard disks. Sounds is of at least equal importance to me as picture.

What would you recommend? And thank you for your help.


----------



## Panson

Meetloaf13 said:


> I have a 5.2.4 setup, with an Arcam AVR20, I'm going to sell my Oppo 203, spend the difference in $$ elsewhere.
> 
> I don't care about any streaming capabilities (I do most of that from the LG, or separate boxes), and I'm not sure I need 4K upscaling (I believe my LG CX does that well, correct me if I'm wrong). I do care about supporting things like Dolby Vision/Atmos, and supporting spatial/3D sounds formats to leverage my x.x.4 setup.
> 
> I'm willing to spend a little more money to get the highest fidelity and the full-suite of formats. * Essentially, I don't want to have to fiddle with settings and turning things on and off. * I have a small library of SD/HD movies, and the only blurays I purchase now are UHD. I prefer the sound quality of my hard disks. Sounds is of at least equal importance to me as picture.
> 
> What would you recommend? And thank you for your help.


Panasonic UB820. Auto HDR select. No support for DVD-Audio or SACD...for that, Sony X800M2 with manual HDR select, no HDR10+ support.


----------



## nitro230

Hey, I’m trying to decide between getting an Xbox Series X or a dedicated Panasonic UB820 player.

I am aware of the lack of DV and that PQ wise the Xbox isn’t quite as good as the panasonic but my question is if there are any downsides of the xbox as far as audio goes (specifically atmos).

I have a 5.2.4 system with an hdmi 2.1 receiver so the xbox will go straight to there (no eArc)

It’s worth noting that whatever I end up getting now, I will most likely get the other next holiday season so going with the xbox any downsides are only temporary. With that said, unless very minor, I would rather not deal audio quality downgrades even if it’s only temporary.

Thanks!


----------



## Panson

nitro230 said:


> Hey, I’m trying to decide between getting an Xbox Series X or a dedicated Panasonic UB820 player.
> 
> I am aware of the lack of DV and that PQ wise the Xbox isn’t quite as good as the panasonic but my question is if there are any downsides of the xbox as far as audio goes (specifically atmos).
> 
> I have a 5.2.4 system with an hdmi 2.1 receiver so the xbox will go straight to there (no eArc)
> 
> It’s worth noting that whatever I end up getting now, I will most likely get the other next holiday season so going with the xbox any downsides are only temporary. With that said, unless very minor, I would rather not deal audio quality downgrades even if it’s only temporary.
> 
> Thanks!


Maybe the following link can help with your decision. Of course, you should never feel bad about adding extra even superfluous toys.









PS5 Vs Xbox Series X 4K Blu-Ray Player Showdown


Because if you want the best looking games, you also want the best looking movies




www.forbes.com


----------



## mgkdragn

Apparently, there are no BD players with built in ROKU .. My PS3 in the HT room no longer supports many if not all, of the streamers these days .. so, since I'm not going to spring for a PS5, I'd like a player that I can plug a ROKU into and run audio out on TOSLINK and the ROKU signal out thru the players HDMI .. 

I am heavily invested in the ROKU system with 4 other TV's .. this new player would be used on my projector/ HT room .. 

Maybe asking too much .. help appreciated ..

I did see an OPPO unit that seems to fit the bill, but if I'm going to spend that kind of money, I may as well buy a PS5 ..

Thanks


----------



## SuperSSDTVs

I'm copy pasting my comment from the OFFICIAL Sony UBP-X800M2 Owners Thread



Hi everyone! I am considering to buying a *SONY UBP-X800M2B *So far from what i've heard, is that it supports Dolby Vision and can run UHD and 1080p, as someone who is completely new to the entire blu ray stuff, i just wanted to know what i can expect if i do indeed get this blu ray player for my *Sony Xh90 TV.*

I'll mainly use it for watching blu ray anime and maybe at rare instances non anime stuff. I guess i'll make a list of questions and then i hope any of you can chime in and answer them!


*Is "Physical streaming" better than watching an anime/movie through sony xh90's native app's like crunchyroll, wakanim etc?*


*When i play games on my PS5 with my sony xh90 tv, there seem to be no color banding issue at all, but when i watch anime on crunchyroll through sony xh90's native app then i do notice color banding, especially in dark scenes, can i expect this issue to be gone by getting the blu ray version of the anime and watch it on SONY UBP-X800M2B ?*


*What can you do with SONY UBP-X800M2B other than watching movies/animes?*


*Does it have built in bluetooth and if so, what can you do with that bluetooth function?*


*It seems like this blu ray has wifi, what can you do with this wifi, is it possible to watch streaming websites through it's wifi?*


----------



## rsbrux

I am looking for a player to complement my existing 5.1 surround setup. I need it mostly to play old CDs and DVDs (not even HD!). I have exactly one BluRay disc and little incentive to buy more, since we already have Netflix. Were I to buy more discs they would more likely be opera than film.
Nonetheless, I would like to have something which can handle as many formats as possible, especially as several manufacturers have already given up making disc players.
If possible, I would like to be able to remote control the player without line-of-sight contact. Since I already have a Yamaha receiver with back panel IR in/out connections, I was hoping to get a Yamaha disc player with the same feature. Unfortunately, Yamaha has already stopped selling disc players here in Switzerland.
As an alternative, I am looking at Panasonic players, since I already have a Panasonic TV with Viera Link. I am particularly interested in the DP-UB9004. Is it really worth three times the price of its cheaper siblings?
Are there alternatives I have failed to consider?


----------



## Panson

rsbrux said:


> I am looking for a player to complement my existing 5.1 surround setup. I need it mostly to play old CDs and DVDs (not even HD!). I have exactly one BluRay disc and little incentive to buy more, since we already have Netflix. Were I to buy more discs they would more likely be opera than film.
> Nonetheless, I would like to have something which can handle as many formats as possible, especially as several manufacturers have already given up making disc players.
> If possible, I would like to be able to remote control the player without line-of-sight contact. Since I already have a Yamaha receiver with back panel IR in/out connections, I was hoping to get a Yamaha disc player with the same feature. Unfortunately, Yamaha has already stopped selling disc players here in Switzerland.
> As an alternative, I am looking at Panasonic players, since I already have a Panasonic TV with Viera Link. I am particularly interested in the DP-UB9004. Is it really worth three times the price of its cheaper siblings?
> Are there alternatives I have failed to consider?


Panasonic DMP-BDT185 (Blu-ray player), available at Digitec in Switzerland.

Good luck.


----------



## tvrgeek

What features, looking ahead?
OK, plan is to buy a new Sony A80j 55 inch OLED 4K TV. They claim it has great upscaling. Picture looks far better than my old Vizio, but not controlled A-B. 
Anyway, might as well get a new 4K player. ( I have an old OPPO BDP-103) My AVR, Anthem MXR310 claims "4K passthrough" and I only run 5.1 sound anyway. 

So, do I need to be that concerned with the player upscaling if the TV is as good? Is it as good? 
Many have built in streaming, but can't see if they are fixed or I can add services. In other words, can they replace my Roku? Any Android engines as the SonyTV is? 
For future, I want ethernet control. I am guessing full HDR 10+, DolbyVision etc. Any spec I am missing? 
Speed. Some players will test your patience opening the tray and booting. 

Quick survey, the same set of players come up most often. Don't know if they are th best, or if one "expert" just copies the last list, maybe paid for. 
LG UBK90, 
Sony UDB-700 and X800M2 players
Panasonic DP-UB820EB
All in the under $500 range where I would like to stay unless some super compelling reason. Can't justify the $1500 Panasonic

Plusses and minuses for these and am I missing one?


----------



## tvrgeek

mgkdragn said:


> Apparently, there are no BD players with built in ROKU .. My PS3 in the HT room no longer supports many if not all, of the streamers these days .. so, since I'm not going to spring for a PS5, I'd like a player that I can plug a ROKU into and run audio out on TOSLINK and the ROKU signal out thru the players HDMI ..
> 
> I am heavily invested in the ROKU system with 4 other TV's .. this new player would be used on my projector/ HT room ..
> 
> Maybe asking too much .. help appreciated ..
> 
> I did see an OPPO unit that seems to fit the bill, but if I'm going to spend that kind of money, I may as well buy a PS5 ..
> 
> Thanks


I thought oppo got out of the player business a couple years ago. I see their site is still up, but 2019 date.


----------



## Panson

tvrgeek said:


> What features, looking ahead?
> OK, plan is to buy a new Sony A80j 55 inch OLED 4K TV. They claim it has great upscaling. Picture looks far better than my old Vizio, but not controlled A-B.
> Anyway, might as well get a new 4K player. ( I have an old OPPO BDP-103) My AVR, Anthem MXR310 claims "4K passthrough" and I only run 5.1 sound anyway.
> 
> So, do I need to be that concerned with the player upscaling if the TV is as good? Is it as good?
> Many have built in streaming, but can't see if they are fixed or I can add services. In other words, can they replace my Roku? Any Android engines as the SonyTV is?
> For future, I want ethernet control. I am guessing full HDR 10+, DolbyVision etc. Any spec I am missing?
> Speed. Some players will test your patience opening the tray and booting.
> 
> Quick survey, the same set of players come up most often. Don't know if they are th best, or if one "expert" just copies the last list, maybe paid for.
> LG UBK90,
> Sony UDB-700 and X800M2 players
> Panasonic DP-UB820EB
> All in the under $500 range where I would like to stay unless some super compelling reason. Can't justify the $1500 Panasonic
> 
> Plusses and minuses for these and am I missing one?


Re HDR10+ and HDR Dolby Vision, Panasonic DP-UB820.

Good luck.


----------



## ratherb1

Hello everyone. Looking for a dedicated 4k player and streaming device. Would like the upscaling to be top notch. But aslo have the ability to stream from apps fubo, youtube tv , netflix etc. I had my eye on the panasonic ub820 but doesnt have all the apps. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## teachsac

get a dedicated streaming device or use te apps on your display, if available. Apps on BR players are slim.


----------



## ratherb1

teachsac said:


> get a dedicated streaming device or use te apps on your display, if available. Apps on BR players are slim.


Was hoping the bluray player would have better up scaling than my tv or chrome cast.


----------



## jwilock1

Easy one here - Sony X700 for $150, or Sony X800M2 at $300?


----------



## yogi6807

jwilock1 said:


> Easy one here - Sony X700 for $150, or Sony X800M2 at $300?


X800m2


----------



## jwilock1

yogi6807 said:


> X800m2


This is the model I've been thinking about. But that was when I thought the difference was about $50 instead of $150. What do you see as the advantages of the 800 that make it worth twice what the 700 costs?


----------



## mgkdragn

tvrgeek said:


> I thought oppo got out of the player business a couple years ago. I see their site is still up, but 2019 date.


Yeah, but there are numerous used units available .. of course, app support would be nil ..


----------



## yogi6807

jwilock1 said:


> This is the model I've been thinking about. But that was when I thought the difference was about $50 instead of $150. What do you see as the advantages of the 800 that make it worth twice what the 700 costs?


It supports more formats look it up. It’s built better as others would say. Wait for it to go on sale then it won’t be much of a difference. Black Friday is almost here.


----------



## alceryes

Hi all!
I'm looking for a good upconvert (to near 4k) DVD/BD player that also has all the popular streaming apps. I picked up a BDP-S6700 recently and then found out that Hulu has been removed and Disney+ isn't available.

I appreciate any recommendations. TIA!


----------



## teachsac

Not going to happen. You’ll need a dedicated streaming device. No player has Disney+, hbomax, etc. Apps are pretty much extremely limited in disc players.


----------



## BillP

^^ A streaming device, or a smart TV.


----------



## alceryes

teachsac said:


> Not going to happen. You’ll need a dedicated streaming device. No player has Disney+, hbomax, etc. Apps are pretty much extremely limited in disc players.


Thanks for the fast response. Shoot, was trying to consolodate my Fire TV stick with a DVD/BD player.

From what I've heard, the BDP-S6700 is pretty good. What's your take? I only have a 1080p TV currently but will probably be getting a 4k when I move within a year. A family member has a collection of 500+ DVDs (and maybe 50 BDs) from the late 90s thru today and I plan on starting to borrow 20+ at a time and dive into the nostalgia ocean. 

Again, thanks!


----------



## teachsac

If you're going to update your TV within a year, just upgrade to an UHD player now.


----------



## alceryes

teachsac said:


> If you're going to update your TV within a year, just upgrade to an UHD player now.


Hmmm, a posibility.
I'm just not sure how many UHD discs I'll be buying. I know streaming is compressed like crazy but my main reason for getting this player is for the big collection of classic movies I have access to. Are there any really good UHD players that upconvert standard DVDs and BDs well, *and* is under (or around) $100? I think we're looking at $250-$299 to get a good one, no? I got this BDP-S6700, in new condition, for $75.


----------



## yogi6807

alceryes said:


> Hmmm, a posibility.
> I'm just not sure how many UHD discs I'll be buying. I know streaming is compressed like crazy but my main reason for getting this player is for the big collection of classic movies I have access to. Are there any really good UHD players that upconvert standard DVDs and BDs well, *and* is under (or around) $100? I think we're looking at $250-$299 to get a good one, no? I got this BDP-S6700, in new condition, for $75.


Look if money is an issue by the cheapest thing you can find. Just remember all these player go on their best sale prices on Black Friday that is coming up soon.


----------



## rsbrux

Panson said:


> Panasonic DMP-BDT185 (Blu-ray player), available at Digitec in Switzerland.


Thanks, but I followed your advice to Meatloaf13 instead and got a Sony UBP-X800M2, mainly because it got better reviews for audio quality. I can control all of its major functions via CEC with the Yamaha remote, more than I expected. Sorry about the late response: I didn't get an e-mail notification, so I'll have to check my profile settings.


----------



## Panson

rsbrux said:


> Thanks, but I followed your advice to Meatloaf13 *instead and got a Sony UBP-X800M2*, mainly because it got better reviews for audio quality. I can control all of its major functions via CEC with the Yamaha remote, more than I expected. Sorry about the late response: I didn't get an e-mail notification, so I'll have to check my profile settings.


Thanks for the reply. Good buy. Enjoy.


----------



## aaronwt

teachsac said:


> Not going to happen. You’ll need a dedicated streaming device. No player has Disney+, hbomax, etc. Apps are pretty much extremely limited in disc players.


Yes. Use a Disc player for what it excels at, Playing discs. And then get a streamer and use it for what it excels at, streaming content from streaming services.
All disc players have limited streaming apps. And then they might not be updated very often or after a certain date.


----------



## juny

Thinking about getting the Panasonic DP-UB820 but saw that it came out in 2019. How often do new models come out? I don't want to get this one and see a newer version come a few months later.


----------



## yogi6807

juny said:


> Thinking about getting the Panasonic DP-UB820 but saw that it came out in 2019. How often do new models come out? I don't want to get this one and see a newer version come a few months later.


not going to happen. Reavon is the only new player since the Panasonic came out.


----------



## jerryfmccarthy

Forgive me if this is a stupid question but since a 4k OLED TV will upscale standard Bluray to 4K anyway, is there any real visible benefit to buying a 4K UHD disk player?


----------



## Bob Pariseau

jerryfmccarthy said:


> Forgive me if this is a stupid question but since a 4k OLED TV will upscale standard Bluray to 4K anyway, is there any real visible benefit to buying a 4K UHD disk player?


Yes.

UHD discs incorporate 3 basic upgrades over standard Blu-ray: (1) Higher resolution, (2) High Dynamic Range, and (3) Wide Color Gamut.

For many people, (2) and (3) are even more important than (1).

So even if you feel you won't be able to see the improvement due to (1) -- compared to letting your TV upscale the 1080p video content from a standard Blu-ray -- you will have to forego (2) and (3).

High Dynamic Range (HDR) allows for a wider range of brightnesses to be shown -- most noticeable in scenes with light sources, glints, sparks, explosions and the like.

Wide Color Gamut allows for deeper color saturations to be shown -- closer to the limits of what the human eye can perceive.
--Bob


----------



## Worf

If you have an OLED, the HDR and wide color gamut are something to deeply consider because OLEDs are really, really good at those things. Otherwise why did you buy an OLED? Might as well have bought an LCD instead.


----------



## BillP

And there is plenty of 4k/HDR material available via streaming (you don't need to play 4k discs to enjoy HDR): Netflix, Prime, Disney+, HBO, etc, etc.


----------



## Muyfa666

I'm thinking of getting a new player. I have the Sony UBP-X800 that does not support DV, which I want.

Now, Sony UBP-X700 and Sony UBP-X800M2 seem to get me DV, thou I understand I have to toggle it on/off manually, right? Neither gets me HDR10+, I know.

Are there any major differences of these two players except for build quality?

Should I wait altogheter, or splurge like crazy for a Panasonic DP-UB9000 that supports pretty much everything under the sun? (Not really liking this last option as it's crazy expensive)

Any suggestions? I've been getting my on a LG player now, but it's super flimsy and really buzzes alot whn playing discs.


----------



## AronWood

I need some advice here. I moved into a new house over the summer and finally have a dedicated home theater room.

I’m about to upgrade my projector to an Epson 5050UB, from my ancient Epson 8350. I need a recommendation on a 4k blu ray player. I use an Apple TV 4K for steaming, so streaming capabilities are not a concern.

Just looking for a solid disc player that supports Atmos (5.1.4 via an Onkyo TX-NR787) and HDR10 for the new projector. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## BriscoCountyJr

Its not allowed to discuss prices in this thread, so I'd suggest you look in the sub-forum "*Blu-ray Player Great Found Deals!*"


----------



## AronWood

Noted about price discussion. I’m just looking for a recommendation for a player that will pair well with an Epson 5050UB projector.


----------



## Worf

If all you want is hdr10 and Atmos, then any player would work - pick one based on your budget,features brand, etc.

The main differences are within Dolby vision support, build quality, features, and price. You could go with a cheap LG that would probably go on sale Black Friday, a premium Panasonic 9000, a decent Sony, etc.


----------



## yogi6807

AronWood said:


> I need some advice here. I moved into a new house over the summer and finally have a dedicated home theater room.
> 
> I’m about to upgrade my projector to an Epson 5050UB, from my ancient Epson 8350. I need a recommendation on a 4k blu ray player. I use an Apple TV 4K for steaming, so streaming capabilities are not a concern.
> 
> Just looking for a solid disc player that supports Atmos (5.1.4 via an Onkyo TX-NR787) and HDR10 for the new projector. Thanks for any suggestions.


Panasonic ub420 pairs well with projectors or any Panasonic except for the 150. Do not buy that one. Everything goes on sale for Black Friday that’s when I would pick up the 420.


----------



## blownaway

When you use the dedicated analog outputs for two channel stereo while playing 2 channel CD's does this use the DACs in my receiver?

If I buy a cheaper blu ray player that has two HDMI outputs, one that goes to receiver and the other to my TV - do I use the DAC's on the blu ray player through HDMI or DACs from my receiver?
In this case I just use one input on my receiver for playing CD's and Blu Ray (blu ray input) correct? 

Is there much difference between using HDMI for 2 channel audio vs dedicated analog outputs for two channel?

I don't listen to CD's much on my Blu Ray but want it to sound good overall.

I have a Denon AVR5308CI receiver, Linn 7.1 speakers, JL Phantom Sub, Kuro PRO-141, Pioneer BDP-09FD (died)

blessings


----------



## BillP

blownaway said:


> When you use the dedicated analog outputs for two channel stereo while playing 2 channel CD's does this use the DACs in my receiver?
> 
> If I buy a cheaper blu ray player that has two HDMI outputs, one that goes to receiver and the other to my TV - do I use the DAC's on the blu ray player through HDMI or DACs from my receiver?
> In this case I just use one input on my receiver for playing CD's and Blu Ray (blu ray input) correct?
> 
> Is there much difference between using HDMI for 2 channel audio vs dedicated analog outputs for two channel?
> 
> I don't listen to CD's much on my Blu Ray but want it to sound good overall.
> 
> I have a Denon AVR5308CI receiver, Linn 7.1 speakers, JL Phantom Sub, Kuro PRO-141, Pioneer BDP-09FD (died)
> 
> blessings


When you use analog outputs from your player, you're using the player's DACs. When you use the HDMI output from your player, you're using the DACs of your receiver. Which sounds better depends on the respective DACs from your player and receiver.


----------



## blownaway

BillP said:


> When you use analog outputs from your player, you're using the player's DACs. When you use the HDMI output from your player, you're using the DACs of your receiver. Which sounds better depends on the respective DACs from your player and receiver.


OK, thanks. Will audio work if I just use one of the two HDMI outputs on the Blu Ray player and input into my usual DVD input on my receiver for playing CD's and Blu Ray? I'll get 2 channel audio? In the past I've always used separate analog outputs so this is new to me. thxs!


----------



## BillP

blownaway said:


> OK, thanks. Will audio work if I just use one of the two HDMI outputs on the Blu Ray player and input into my usual DVD input on my receiver for playing CD's and Blu Ray? I'll get 2 channel audio? In the past I've always used separate analog outputs so this is new to me. thxs!


Yes, audio will work with an HDMI cable connected from "HDMI out" of the player to "HDMI in" of the receiver. If you are playing a regular CD, you will get 2 channel. If you are playing an SACD or a BluRay disc with multichannel tracks, you can choose in the player's settings whether you want to output 2 channel or multichannel to the receiver. Most players with 2 HDMI outputs are high end, so you may want to consider using analog outs to the receiver in order to use the player's DACs. Note that for players with 2 HDMI outputs, usually one of the outputs is the main one for video and audio (if you're only using one HDMI output), whereas the other one is for audio only (if you are sending video to the display with the main output and audio only with the 2nd output to the receiver).


----------



## blownaway

Oh great this really helps. I'm thinking the DAC's in the likes of a Panasonic 820 & 9000 (or a Pioneer LX500) will be better than my 9 year old Denon, but not 100% sure.
In the case of the Panasonic 820 it has analog 7.1 outputs. In the 9000 it has a dedicated 2 channel (L&R) analog plus the 7.1 channel outputs. 
Do these accomplish the same thing?
Can I use the analog subwoofer output if I want my sub along with my 2 channel?


----------



## Worf

Note that on most receivers, if you use the analog inputs, they go to an ADC for processing, and will eventually use the receivers DAC. The only way around this is if your receiver has a true pure direct mode with an analog bypass, using a separate amp.


----------



## MrHT

I'm interested in buying a spare Blu-ray HD player since the format appears to be phasing out and am afraid that one day, I won't be able to buy a new one should my current player die. I'm not interested in UHD, only regular 1080p Blu-ray.

Are there any good, stable Blu-ray players in the market that aren't too expensive? I'm not looking for any bells and whistles like 3D, 4K upconversion, or streaming. I just want a simple, but STABLE player that can play BDs and doesn't have issues like freezing or anything like that. 

I was thinking about the Sony BDP-BX370? Is that a good, stable player? If not, any suggestions?


----------



## Worf

I think one of the midrange Sony 1700/3700/6700 range should be easy to get and are fairly decent. 

But you really don't need to worry - for at least the next 8 years or more, you can get a player capable of playing Blu-Ray.


----------



## MrHT

Worf said:


> But you really don't need to worry - for at least the next 8 years or more, you can get a player capable of playing Blu-Ray.


how can you be so sure? I’m actually surprised at the extremely slim selections right now.


----------



## Worf

MrHT said:


> how can you be so sure? I’m actually surprised at the extremely slim selections right now.


Because both Microsoft and Sony make Blu-Ray players. The current generation of these players are expensive and hard to get, but the previous generation are easy to get both new and especially used. The current generation should be well supported with software updates and new models until close to the end of the decade, at which point used models of these units should still be readily available. 

Both Sony and Microsoft have sold many millions of players so far as well. They're not exactly the best players, but for regular Blu-rays they work.


----------



## MrHT

Worf said:


> I think one of the midrange Sony 1700/3700/6700 range should be easy to get and are fairly decent.


What exactly is the difference between the Sony BDP-BX370 and 3700? Based on my research, they look pretty much identical.


----------



## bbexperience

yogi6807 said:


> not going to happen. Reavon is the only new player since the Panasonic came out.


Is this actually true? Nobody has released a new player for 2+ years? I have a Sony x700 from 2018 that's acting up and find myself in the market for something new.


----------



## Worf

Pretty much. Discs aren't big sellers these days, so player sales are way down. A few companies have exited the market and with hardly any money to be made on them, it doesn't make sense to invest much effort upgrading them. 

Plus, there isn't any feature these players can't do already, so there isn't really any big push to release a new model. And a lot of regular Blu-Ray players were released nearly a decade ago. There's not a whole lot of innovation that needs to be done in this market.


----------



## MrHT

Worf said:


> Pretty much. Discs aren't big sellers these days, so player sales are way down. A few companies have exited the market and with hardly any money to be made on them, it doesn't make sense to invest much effort upgrading them.
> 
> Plus, there isn't any feature these players can't do already, so there isn't really any big push to release a new model. And a lot of regular Blu-Ray players were released nearly a decade ago. There's not a whole lot of innovation that needs to be done in this market.


Yeah, and that's exactly why I'm thinking about panic buying a spare BD player, especially now since you can still find decent ones for less than $100. Once they become a rare find, then I suspect prices will start rising again due to price gouging.


----------



## Worf

Like I've said in another thread, Microsoft and Sony will be making disc players for at least the next 7-8 years or so. They aren't the best in the world, and they're expensive now, but previous used models are dropping in prices, and the used market for those will pretty much ensure they are available for at least 10+ years.

Of course, if you want say, a 3d player, then you will want to buy a new unit now.


----------



## MrHT

Worf said:


> Like I've said in another thread, Microsoft and Sony will be making disc players for at least the next 7-8 years or so. They aren't the best in the world, and they're expensive now, but previous used models are dropping in prices, and the used market for those will pretty much ensure they are available for at least 10+ years.
> 
> Of course, if you want say, a 3d player, then you will want to buy a new unit now.


I prefer not to buy used.


----------



## badtlc

any 4k UHD players that can do lossless audio from files over network?


----------



## MrHT

badtlc said:


> any 4k UHD players that can do lossless audio from files over network?


This thread is for regular HD Blu-ray players. There’s a separate thread for UHD players.


----------



## Worf

MrHT said:


> I prefer not to buy used.


Well, then new units will be made for at least the next 7-8 years. After than who knows. But you can be assured those units (of which millions have been manufactured) will be available used for many years afterwards.


----------



## LesLucid

I guess this is mostly a rant. From searching, it appears there is no such thing as a BluRay changer that accepts 5-10 discs. I’ve read about NAS and it gives me a headache even thinking about dealing with it. I have little to no interest in hardware/software anymore.

Every night, we listen to concert videos of a few songs from our favorite band (Nightwish) and a few others. I have a number of their concerts on disk and would like to be able to choose songs from among the several DVDs without swapping disks all the time.

Isn’t there something truly simple, insert disks, copy and watch, to do this? I’ve decided against a media server so I’m just trying to find out if there is anything else. It seems to me someone is missing a product opportunity. Am I the only one wanting such a thing?

I am aware that I can get concert footage on my Apple TV+ through YouTube, sometimes, but it involves awkward searches, variable quality and obnoxious ads.


----------



## Lkr

a changer would be nice but I don’t think there is a mass market for it in 2021. the average person is much more likely to watch a stream than a disc. I’m with you on this though…I had a 5 DVD changer that I loved for many years. I had a friend with a 300 or so disc changer toward the end of the 00s that was a marvel. Would kill for something like that for UHDs.

that said, the most viable option at this point is the one you do not want to pursue unfortunately.


----------



## Foxbat121

I miss my dual tape decks of 80s


----------



## tokerblue

LesLucid said:


> I guess this is mostly a rant. From searching, it appears there is no such thing as a BluRay changer that accepts 5-10 discs. I’ve read about NAS and it gives me a headache even thinking about dealing with it. I have little to no interest in hardware/software anymore.


Nvidia Shield, Plex and Western Digital MyCloud. The MyCloud is a really simple NAS to set up and use. Then you just need to rip your discs. Unfortunately, I highly doubt you'll find what you're looking for. The number of people who would use a Blu-Ray changer (which would be primarily for video) is miniscule.


----------



## badtlc

tokerblue said:


> Nvidia Shield, Plex and Western Digital MyCloud. The MyCloud is a really simple NAS to set up and use. Then you just need to rip your discs. Unfortunately, I highly doubt you'll find what you're looking for. The number of people who would use a Blu-Ray changer (which would be primarily for video) is miniscule.


this seems like a great solution unless you have Dolby Vision discs.


----------



## hoyalawya

badtlc said:


> this seems like a great solution unless you have Dolby Vision discs.


Or you can do a full backup of disc into BDMV or ISO files and play the files (with menu & everything) with an Oppo 203 or 205 clone. I play all of my Dolby Vision FEL discs this way. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyalawya

LesLucid said:


> I guess this is mostly a rant. From searching, it appears there is no such thing as a BluRay changer that accepts 5-10 discs. I’ve read about NAS and it gives me a headache even thinking about dealing with it. I have little to no interest in hardware/software anymore.
> 
> Every night, we listen to concert videos of a few songs from our favorite band (Nightwish) and a few others. I have a number of their concerts on disk and would like to be able to choose songs from among the several DVDs without swapping disks all the time.
> 
> Isn’t there something truly simple, insert disks, copy and watch, to do this? I’ve decided against a media server so I’m just trying to find out if there is anything else. It seems to me someone is missing a product opportunity. Am I the only one wanting such a thing?
> 
> I am aware that I can get concert footage on my Apple TV+ through YouTube, sometimes, but it involves awkward searches, variable quality and obnoxious ads.


There is the Zappiti NAS. Insert disc, automatic rip into full decrypted backup, and can be played back with their client device (or others' like Zidoo, Dune HD, or Oppo & its clones).

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Worf

The thing is, a Zappiti NAS will run around $5000 and playback hardware, depending on what you get, $300-2000. So the "thing you don't want to do" you might have to do if you want to save some money. I don't think the Zappiti NAS includes the requisite RedFox AnyDVD license which you will need to buy to properly decrypt discs (about $200 or so?).

The DIY method would cost around $800-1000 for the NAS box, plus drives, and about $150 in additional hardware and software for your PC.


----------



## badtlc

hoyalawya said:


> Or you can do a full backup of disc into BDMV or ISO files and play the files (with menu & everything) with an Oppo 203 or 205 clone. I play all of my Dolby Vision FEL discs this way.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Great if you have an oppo but you can't get them anymore. Somebody has to make a streamer or even a BD player that can do FEL from files. Hopefully it happens.


----------



## hoyalawya

badtlc said:


> Great if you have an oppo but you can't get them anymore. Somebody has to make a streamer or even a BD player that can do FEL from files. Hopefully it happens.


You can still buy brand-new Oppo clones. I recently bought a 203 clone from Spain for $360 for a model without disc drive. The device itself was manufactured in China. Almost identical internal hardware and software as the original Oppo (minus the disc drive). See this link for more details. Took about 2 1/2 weeks for the item to be delivered.


----------



## ekayo

hoyalawya said:


> You can still buy brand-new Oppo clones. I recently bought a 203 clone from Spain for $360 for a model without disc drive. The device itself was manufactured in China. Almost identical internal hardware and software as the original Oppo (minus the disc drive). See this link for more details. Took about 2 1/2 weeks for the item to be delivered.


Subject: Which Hard Wired Player (s) With ISO Support, Zoom & Slow Motion? 

Congrats on that driveless and DACless “Chinoppo” player. I hope it hits all of your buttons. There’s also a similar player called Cineultra. Plus, there’s also more than one version of both of those players, all sold here. SalonDigital Reproductores

My excellent Pioneer Elite LX500 has slow motion and fully functional zoom control. But the only BD players I know of with slow motion and zoom which could play ISO files were the Oppos, like my 95. But that was before Oppo circulated a firmware “upgrade” which removed ISO support. And AFAIK Oppo players can’t then be rolled back to earlier versions.

However, are there any hard wired players-without an optical drive or even a DAC-with these capabilities?

1.) Remote slow motion control of ISO files of backed up 1080p Blu-Ray movies.

If yes, how many slow motion speeds?

2.) Remote zoom control of ISO files of backed up 1080p Blu-Ray movies.

If yes, how many levels of magnification?

BUT does the player’s remote allow the user to move the zoomed image so that a desired part of it can be centered on the screen? With my Pioneer UDP-LX500 BD player I can use the remote’s up, down and left and right buttons to center any part of the zoomed image. Which of the above players can do this with ISO files of backed up 1080p Blu-Ray movies?

3.) Decode the lossless DTS-MA audio sound on an ISO file of a backed up 1080p Blu-Ray movie and send the PCM signal to the player’s coax (SPDIF) or optical (TOSlink) outputs?

4.) Decode a lossless DTS-MA audio multichannel track on an ISO file of a backed up 1080p Blu-Ray movie into a multichannel PCM signal to feed a DAC like this for 5.1 sound? exaSound Audio Design > Products > e68 8-channel DAC

5.) Has a USB output and which can feed that decoded lossless DTS MA soundtrack to the above multichannel DAC?

6.) If no USB audio output which player has a dedicated audio HDMI output?

If none of these players can hit ALL of my buttons might you know of others which might?


----------



## teachsac

We’ve been through this. No BD player is permitted to support .iso which is why Oppo had to immediately remove it after they implemented it. the rest of your question regarding anything without an optical drive goes in the networking section not here.


----------



## ekayo

teachsac said:


> We’ve been through this. No BD player is permitted to support .iso which is why Oppo had to immediately remove it after they implemented it. the rest of your question regarding anything without an optical drive goes in the networking section not here.


 Sorry about that, though I was only replying to the member who purchased a driveless player, and that by now he/she might be able to inform me with certainly if the player meets at least most of my needs, as I haven't found any user manuals online to download. I've been a long time forum member but if I knew of the network section I might have thought to have posted there instead, as I shall accordingly.


----------



## mlody_me

Is there any benefit to upgrade from 10 years old Panasonic Blu-ray BDT110 to something like S700. I still have my 55" ST60 plasma which I am going to keep for few more years before I upgrade to bigger size 4K OLED TV. Any thoughts?


----------



## BillP

mlody_me said:


> Is there any benefit to upgrade from 10 years old Panasonic Blu-ray BDT110 to something like S700. I still have my 55" ST60 plasma which I am going to keep for few more years before I upgrade to bigger size 4K OLED TV. Any thoughts?


I must be missing something because it looks like a downgrade to me. The 110 is a BluRay player (it plays 1080p BluRay discs and 3D discs), while the S700 is a DVD player (it upconverts DVDs to 1080p but doesn't play BluRay discs). Why would you want to make this switch? If you are going to upgrade your player, go with a 4k player for when you upgrade your display.


----------



## mlody_me

BillP said:


> I must be missing something because it looks like a downgrade to me. The 110 is a BluRay player (it plays 1080p BluRay discs and 3D discs), while the S700 is a DVD player (it upconverts DVDs to 1080p but doesn't play BluRay discs). Why would you want to make this switch? If you are going to upgrade your player, go with a 4k player for when you upgrade your display.


Thank you for pointing that out. I didnt realize that S700 was just regular DVD. in that regards, I agree, this would be a downgrade. So how does the BDT110 compare to the newer models like UB150 or UB420? Would there be any benefit to upgrade when I still dont have 4K TV? Would the performance be any better when it comes to operation, pictures quality etc?


----------



## yogi6807

mlody_me said:


> Thank you for pointing that out. I didnt realize that S700 was just regular DVD. in that regards, I agree, this would be a downgrade. So how does the BDT110 compare to the newer models like UB150 or UB420? Would there be any benefit to upgrade when I still dont have 4K TV? Would the performance be any better when it comes to operation, pictures quality etc?


Don't buy the 150. Any other 4k player is a better choice.


----------



## BillP

mlody_me said:


> Thank you for pointing that out. I didnt realize that S700 was just regular DVD. in that regards, I agree, this would be a downgrade. So how does the BDT110 compare to the newer models like UB150 or UB420? Would there be any benefit to upgrade when I still dont have 4K TV? Would the performance be any better when it comes to operation, pictures quality etc?


You won't see much improvement in PQ with a 4k player on a 1080p display. I would only upgrade to a true 4k player for future use with a 4k display. I upgraded from an Oppo 105 (1080p player) to the 205 (4k player) before upgrading my display, but that was because the Oppo was being discontinued (I was able to snatch one up from an authorized dealer right before they were sold out). Otherwise, you might as well wait till you're closer to upgrading your display.


----------



## Crashcarson

mlody_me said:


> Is there any benefit to upgrade from 10 years old Panasonic Blu-ray BDT110 to something like S700. I still have my 55" ST60 plasma which I am going to keep for few more years before I upgrade to bigger size 4K OLED TV. Any thoughts?


X700?
If you meant a UHD player yes. They can convert to SDR. Better bitdepth. Better audio tracks, where Atmos/X is usually on the UHD disc. Not to mention the grading and encode that for a lot of titles, is much better than pre ~2010 discs. I see it as the best your TV can deliver, as long as you have it adjusted right. 4K downscaled to 1080p is superior. I have a Pioneer Kuro and 4k and 1080p disc are night and day. The way I see it is it is not any different than the projector forum threads trying to do everything to get a conversion tone mapped well to their 1080p SDR projector.


----------



## Minge

Are they any 4K players that still play DVD Audio and SACD's. In other word a true Oppo 200 series replacement?


----------



## yogi6807

Minge said:


> Are they any 4K players that still play DVD Audio and SACD's. In other word a true Oppo 200 series replacement?


Sony x800m2 and reavon 110 and 200 there is no real replacement for oppo


----------



## HendersonD

I am updating my dedicated home theater and so far have replaced my 7.1 audio system with a 7.2.4 setup. In the next few months I will be upgrading my display with either a new projector or big panel. I originally thought I would be purchasing a new Revon or Panasonic UHD player. I have been using my PS5 for the past few weeks as a player and it seems to work fine. It handles Dolby Atmos and DTS:X. My current projector is only HD which does not handle any HDR content.

Does the PS5 handle HDR, HDR10+, and Dolby Vision?
Is the PS5 a solid UHD Blu-ray player or should I really be looking to purchase a separate player?


----------



## Wardog555

Ps5 does not support Dolby vision or hdr 10+ playback on disks.


----------



## HendersonD

Wardog555 said:


> Ps5 does not support Dolby vision or hdr 10+ playback on disks.


Thanks for the feedback. Nearly all projectors do not support Dolby vision while some panels like those from LG do. Do most projectors support HDR10+? I have read conflicting opinions on how important HDR10+ support is but this is a bit out of my field of expertise. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Crashcarson

HendersonD said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Nearly all projectors do not support Dolby vision while some panels like those from LG do. Do most projectors support HDR10+? I have read conflicting opinions on how important HDR10+ support is but this is a bit out of my field of expertise. Any help would be appreciated


Samsung decided not to support DV because they created HDR10, and then 10+ (10+ is the advanced and not free version), Most television manufactures support DV and 10, and some support DV, 10, and 10+. I am not sure how many discs support 10+, but not much content on disc is 10+ exclusive. You can look on the blu ray . com website and search by 10+, and you will see they all also include DV. No loss there, except there are 10x more discs that are DV exclusive... (of course you can always fall back to the 10 layer) 10+ is gaining traction on streaming though with Amazon and Hulu being the top supporters it seems...which may make support for both be necessary in your usages.
I think currently no screen does it all, you will have something you are not fond of, but which is most tolerable is the question. CEC, passthrough DTS/Dolby or both over eARC, judder, nits, black levels, Full Array/OLED, latency, Roku/android/google systems, RS232/Harmony program, 4k120. Sony players are good, Panasonic is good too but you will pay more for DV support. Personally if you are still in buying search, find the right screen for your other uses, and come back with what you bought. There is an option.
For instance, in your current situation I would probably recommend a cheap Panasonic player with the dynamic range optimizer for your *projector. *No DV or 10+ support needed (but you get 10+ before DV in terms of cost). But If you bought a 1000+ nit Sony TV, I would recommend my personal use of Sony players, and for ease of use. but it at that point it wouldnt matter if you wanted something physically "better looking"


----------



## jibber951

I hope someone can help me in regards to which UHD bluray player with a coaxial audio ouput has the least audio latency.

My setup is a bit unusual since i‘m using studio monitors. So the coax out of the player is connected to a Tascam DA-3000 (some of the worlds best DA converters, and that thing has absolutely no latency), from there XLR analog outs are connected to a studio monitor controller (again no latency there).

I currently use a Sony X800M2 player, but that thing has some serious lip sync / audio latency issues. It drives me absolutely crazy.

It‘s the worst at 24Hz, better at 60Hz but still not good. The AV/Sync function of the player doesn‘t completely resolve the issue. Even when i don‘t use the coax out and instead use the analog audio out of my HD Fury VRROOM (so getting the audio via the HDMI 1 out of the Sony player instead of the coax out), there is still the same lip sync / audio latency issue.

I’ve also tried a factory reset with no results.

Is this simply a bad player in regards to audio latency?

Are other players like the Panasonic 9004 better in in terms of audio latency?

My Xbox Series X has ZERO audio latency when playing an UHD disc. It’s really disappointing having bought a dedicated player and having to deal with this.

I really like the possibility to force the Sony player into DV always On mode (i have a HD Fury and can therefor use Dolby Vision with my Epson LS12000B projector), but the audio latency of this player seems to be a joke.

Which UHD bluray player has the least audio latency?


----------



## Panson

jibber951 said:


> I hope someone can help me in regards to which UHD bluray player with a coaxial audio ouput has the least audio latency.
> 
> My setup is a bit unusual since i‘m using studio monitors. So the coax out of the player is connected to a Tascam DA-3000 (some of the worlds best DA converters, and that thing has absolutely no latency), from there XLR analog outs are connected to a studio monitor controller (again no latency there).
> 
> *I currently use a Sony X800M2 player, but that thing has some serious lip sync / audio latency issues. It drives me absolutely crazy.*
> 
> It‘s the worst at 24Hz, better at 60Hz but still not good. The AV/Sync function of the player doesn‘t completely resolve the issue. Even when i don‘t use the coax out and instead use the analog audio out of my HD Fury VRROOM (so getting the audio via the HDMI 1 out of the Sony player instead of the coax out), there is still the same lip sync / audio latency issue.
> 
> I’ve also tried a factory reset with no results.
> 
> Is this simply a bad player in regards to audio latency?
> 
> Are other players like the Panasonic 9004 better in in terms of audio latency?
> 
> My Xbox Series X has ZERO audio latency when playing an UHD disc. It’s really disappointing having bought a dedicated player and having to deal with this.
> 
> I really like the possibility to force the Sony player into DV always On mode (i have a HD Fury and can therefor use Dolby Vision with my Epson LS12000B projector), but the audio latency of this player seems to be a joke.
> 
> Which UHD bluray player has the least audio latency?


Maybe try the Sony X800M2 owners thread.









OFFICIAL Sony UBP-X800M2 Owners Thread (No Price Talk)


HELP!!!!! I can't get no Atmos with my Sony 800M2. The receiver only shows Dolby True HD. However, I can get Atmos with my Apple TV. Yes, the setting is bitstream. Yes, the secondary audio is off. Yes, the cable is ok. Yes, the receiver support Atmos. Its a Mcintosh MX123. Yes, the movie...




www.avsforum.com


----------



## bwhitmore

My Sony X1000ES is acting up. Wants to freeze up, won’t power down, acting odd. Time for an upgrade.

Does anything touch the OPPO 203? Should I just pay up and get one? 

**JVC RS2000 projector, 138” Stewart 2.39 screen, Yamaha A8A receiver.


----------



## Panson

bwhitmore said:


> My Sony X1000ES is acting up. Wants to freeze up, won’t power down, acting odd. Time for an upgrade.
> 
> Does anything touch the OPPO 203? Should I just pay up and get one?
> 
> **JVC RS2000 projector, 138” Stewart 2.39 screen, Yamaha A8A receiver.


Some projector folk speak highly of Panasonic DP-UB820.


----------



## yogi6807

bwhitmore said:


> My Sony X1000ES is acting up. Wants to freeze up, won’t power down, acting odd. Time for an upgrade.
> 
> Does anything touch the OPPO 203? Should I just pay up and get one?
> 
> **JVC RS2000 projector, 138” Stewart 2.39 screen, Yamaha A8A receiver.


Reavon is the new oppo. So at least you don’t have to buy a used oppo.


----------



## SEMIJim

Looks like our Sony BDP-S790 BD player is dead. (First started losing its front-panel display, now will load, but not recognize, a disk.)

So, being as we have a fairly extensive DVD/BD library, we need a replacement. Preferably one with optical digital audio out. Don't give a fig about streaming capabilities or other bells & whistles. (We use Apple TVs for that.) Just needs to play DVDs and BDs capably. Network connectivity will be used for firmware updates only. Don't care how good/bad/indifferent is the remote, as it'll only be used to teach the universal remotes we use for everything, but it must be an IR remote.

TV is a 55 in. LG UM7300AUE (4K IPS display) we watch from about 13 ft. back or so. Receiver is a Yamaha RX-V795 (thus the desire for TOSLINK) with a 5.1 (Paradigm) speaker system. (Yes, the receiver is archaic, but it still serves our needs.)

Obviously would like to keep the cost under control, but that is not a primary factor. Build quality trumps cost.

Not interested in anything that will force me to agree to an odious ToS or EULA giving them permission to monitor our use and do with the information what they will. Thus a network connection must not be necessary for it to function solely as a disc player.

TIA for leads


----------



## mdavej

My last Sony was $20 and works just fine. But I have to assume build quality means metal case, so you’ll have to go for an old Panasonic for that.


----------



## SEMIJim

Hmmm... So no suggestions for current product that meet my parameters? That does not bode well


----------



## Panson

SEMIJim said:


> Hmmm... So no suggestions for current product that meet my parameters? That does not bode well


Maybe look for another pre-2013 Sony Blu-ray player.


----------



## yogi6807

SEMIJim said:


> Looks like our Sony BDP-S790 BD player is dead. (First started losing its front-panel display, now will load, but not recognize, a disk.)
> 
> So, being as we have a fairly extensive DVD/BD library, we need a replacement. Preferably one with optical digital audio out. Don't give a fig about streaming capabilities or other bells & whistles. (We use Apple TVs for that.) Just needs to play DVDs and BDs capably. Network connectivity will be used for firmware updates only. Don't care how good/bad/indifferent is the remote, as it'll only be used to teach the universal remotes we use for everything, but it must be an IR remote.
> 
> TV is a 55 in. LG UM7300AUE (4K IPS display) we watch from about 13 ft. back or so. Receiver is a Yamaha RX-V795 (thus the desire for TOSLINK) with a 5.1 (Paradigm) speaker system. (Yes, the receiver is archaic, but it still serves our needs.)
> 
> Obviously would like to keep the cost under control, but that is not a primary factor. Build quality trumps cost.
> 
> Not interested in anything that will force me to agree to an odious ToS or EULA giving them permission to monitor our use and do with the information what they will. Thus a network connection must not be necessary for it to function solely as a disc player.
> 
> TIA for leads


Reavon but they are expensive. They are supposedly the best at upconverting dvds.


----------



## SEMIJim

Panson said:


> Maybe look for another pre-2013 Sony Blu-ray player.


Could, I guess. Problem is: That kind of thing is a craps shoot as to what you'll actually receive.



yogi6807 said:


> Reavon but they are expensive. They are supposedly the best at upconverting dvds.


Yeah... $900 for a BD player is more than a bit outside the budget.

The Panasonic DP-UB820-K looks like it might meet our needs. It's current product and well-reviewed, Gets good ratings on BB and Amazon. I'll have to peruse the owners thread here.


----------



## Panson

SEMIJim said:


> Could, I guess. Problem is: That kind of thing is a craps shoot as to what you'll actually receive. Yeah... $900 for a BD player is more than a bit outside the budget. The Panasonic DP-UB820-K looks like it might meet our needs. It's current product and well-reviewed, Gets good ratings on BB and Amazon. I'll have to peruse the owners thread here.


Re pre-2013 Sony BD players, I'm still using a Sony BDP-S360 (2010) in a second system for CD playback. No issues ever. Solid. Craps-shooting for your needs? Don't know.

Pros and cons, give and take with each player. Re Panasonic DP-UB820, some owners mention Panasonic players don't de-interlace DVDs as well as Sony players, resulting in poorer PQ.

It hasn't been uncommon for a long time, for people to have two or more disc players in their systems to suit various needs.

For further info, you may consult owner threads at AVS and Bluraydotcom.


----------



## SEMIJim

Panson said:


> Re Panasonic DP-UB820, some owners mention Panasonic players don't de-interlace DVDs as well as Sony players, resulting in poorer PQ.


Thanks. That doesn't worry me as much as this:


Evan E said:


> I've had a surprising number of discs not work in my 820 since I got it at the beginning of the year, all of which have worked in previous DVD/Blu-ray/4K players; it's definitely the pickiest disc player I've ever owned.





Panson said:


> For further info, you may consult owner threads at AVS and Bluraydotcom.


Going through the owners thread here, then I'll look at the other.


----------



## tripletopper

Hello I would like to know if there are any standalone 3d Blu-ray players, that have Dolby headphone converters and DTS headphone converters and lpcm headphone converters built in. That's plus the fact that my Xbox One S does 3D makes probably it I think one of the best movie players.

The problem is I might be upgrading to the Xbox series and I'm trying to decide between the series X and Series S. And the main problem is that the Series does not do 3D. So I either have to keep the One S for blu-ray playing and upgrade to the Series S, or move up to the series X and sell my Xbox One S and try to find some way to play 3D movies in headphone stereo other than the Xbox One apps.

If the Xbox One is the only machine that can play 3dvBlu-rays in Dolby Atmos headphone dtsx headphone and lpcm windows Sonic, the nothing's really moving up. The decision would have been a whole lot easier if the Xbox One X can do 3D. Then literally all I lose is like 6 Xbox Kinect games.

Just wondering if there's a good basic 3D movie player that could do Dolby Atmos headphone and DTS X headphone and lpcm headphone of some sort.


----------



## dvdvdvdvd

Hi, 
Sorry in advance if this is the wrong place or anything.
I am looking for a blu-ray player that doesn't have terrible build quality/care put into it. The main things I'm looking for are these:

Great build quality and general durability/quality. Like the old made in Japan Sony CD players
Ideally a lower price (under 500)
4k would be nice, but not essential
Picture/sound quality, I really don't care about, I just want something that will actually last, and is designed to.

I don't even know if you can buy anything like this new anymore, would I have to buy and old (vintage?) player? Or are the only well-built players made by the likes of marantz for 1000s?

Even if you can't get a blu-ray player with these three qualities, I would rather have a well made DVD player without BR capability than deal with the kind of trash they make nowadays, so any old DVD player recommendations would be well received.

Thank you


----------



## jibber951

dvdvdvdvd said:


> Hi,
> Sorry in advance if this is the wrong place or anything.
> I am looking for a blu-ray player that doesn't have terrible build quality/care put into it. The main things I'm looking for are these:
> 
> Great build quality and general durability/quality. Like the old made in Japan Sony CD players
> Ideally a lower price (under 500)
> 4k would be nice, but not essential
> Picture/sound quality, I really don't care about, I just want something that will actually last, and is designed to.
> 
> I don't even know if you can buy anything like this new anymore, would I have to buy and old (vintage?) player? Or are the only well-built players made by the likes of marantz for 1000s?
> 
> Even if you can't get a blu-ray player with these three qualities, I would rather have a well made DVD player without BR capability than deal with the kind of trash they make nowadays, so any old DVD player recommendations would be well received.
> 
> Thank you


Obvious answer is the Panasonic UB-9000/9004, but it costs more than your ideal budget.

There are other well built players from Reavon, Tascam, etc. They are also a bit more expensive.

The build quality you want absolutely exists (with 4K and all the bells and whistles), but it’s in the $1k price range.


----------



## Panson

dvdvdvdvd said:


> Hi,
> Sorry in advance if this is the wrong place or anything.
> I am looking for a blu-ray player that doesn't have terrible build quality/care put into it. The main things I'm looking for are these:
> 
> Great build quality and general durability/quality. Like the old made in Japan Sony CD players
> Ideally a lower price (under 500)
> 4k would be nice, but not essential
> Picture/sound quality, I really don't care about, I just want something that will actually last, and is designed to.
> 
> I don't even know if you can buy anything like this new anymore, would I have to buy and old (vintage?) player? Or are the only well-built players made by the likes of marantz for 1000s?
> 
> Even if you can't get a blu-ray player with these three qualities, I would rather have a well made DVD player without BR capability than deal with the kind of trash they make nowadays, so any old DVD player recommendations would be well received.
> 
> Thank you


Sony X800M2 is closest to your desires and budget.


----------



## SEMIJim

From my research, probably the best thing currently available under $500 would be the Panasonic DP-UB820. "Decent" build quality from all I've read. 4K + DolbyVision. As for "lasts": Don't know. I don't think they've been out long enough to know.

We didn't need DV, so we went with the more economical DP-UB420, which is essentially the same player, less DV and a front panel display.


----------



## Digit90

[Delete]


----------



## puckhead

Hello fellow AVS members,

I'm considering a stand alone player for use with CD, DVD, Blu-ray, and UHD Blu-ray. Currently using Xbox Series X, but I'd rather use it solely as a gaming machine.

Signal chain would be New Player > Yamaha A4A receiver > LG OLED C1.

Needs to support all UHD audio and video formats. (assuming if it can handle those, then the CD, DVD, and standard BR will be covered)

Preferably under $500. 

SACD or DVD-Audio a plus, but not a deal breaker. 

All suggestions/advice appreciated!


----------



## puckhead

I now realize how important it is to post in the correct thread! Sorry about that, users and mods! If anyone is curious, I went with the Panny 820. Nice machine.


----------



## sfuad

I just upgraded my 15 year old Panasonic plasma tv to Samsung Q90B QLED. Now also looking to upgrade my 15 old Panasonic bluray. Need help to decide. I do have a Sony ps 5 (with disc) Do I need a separate 4k Blu ray or PS5 would work? If yes which of the following 4 models should I get
Pan UB420
Pan UB820
Sony X700
Sony X800M2

Thanks in advance for your guidance


----------



## yogi6807

Ub420 it does everything your tv can do (hdr10+) Ps5 can play movies hdr10 but I wouldn’t want to put all those hours on the disc drive.


----------



## fookoo_2010

sfuad said:


> I just upgraded my 15 year old Panasonic plasma tv to Samsung Q90B QLED. Now also looking to upgrade my 15 old Panasonic bluray. Need help to decide. I do have a Sony ps 5 (with disc) Do I need a separate 4k Blu ray or PS5 would work? If yes which of the following 4 models should I get
> Pan UB420
> Pan UB820
> Sony X700
> Sony X800M2
> 
> Thanks in advance for your guidance


Pan 420: for HDR, but no Dolby Vision, cannot play SACDs & DVD-As, can play at 1.5X, no visible counter read out, Can have other Panasonic players hooked up directly to the AVR

Pan 820: for HDR & Dolby Vision, *Auto detect Dolby Vision*, cannot play SACDs & DVD-As, can play at 1.5X, visible counter read out; Can have other Panasonic players hooked up directly to the AVR

Sony X700: I don't have one of these, so no opinion

Sony X800M2: plays HDR & Dolby Vision, SACDs, DVD-As; *no Auto detect Dolby Vision* (a pain in the neck), does not play at 1.5X, no visible counter read out, Can only have one Sony player hooked up directly to the AVR (can get around this via a splitter)

The Pan 420, 820, and Sony X800M2 are all onsale at early access for Amazon Prime members for today, sale ends today. Get it while you can.


----------



## sfuad

Thanks for all the help. Just purchased UB420 as it was on sale


----------



## BillP

Good choice. You don't need a player that supports DV since your display doesn't support DV.


----------



## tripletopper_1162

I am looking for a 3D Blu-ray player preferably w


----------



## punman

*Sony 700 or 800/M2 model?*
My Blu-ray player quit working; it also was used for playing my CDs. I am debating between the Sony 700 and 800/M2 model. My old player did not play SACDs. I want something that plays SACD (even though at the moment only have one SACD). I know both of these can handle SACD. I don't have any 4K Blu-ray disks at the moment but figure I might as well get that capability while I am at it.

My speaker system is set up for 5.1 and the TV 4k.

I see little difference between the 700 and 800/M2. I can afford to pay the little extra for the 800 but do not really understand what I am benefitting by the 800 model.


----------



## Panson

punman said:


> *Sony 700 or 800/M2 model?*
> My Blu-ray player quit working; it also was used for playing my CDs. I am debating between the Sony 700 and 800/M2 model. My old player did not play SACDs. I want something that plays SACD (even though at the moment only have one SACD). I know both of these can handle SACD. I don't have any 4K Blu-ray disks at the moment but figure I might as well get that capability while I am at it.
> 
> My speaker system is set up for 5.1 and the TV 4k.
> 
> I see little difference between the 700 and 800/M2. I can afford to pay the little extra for the 800 but do not really understand what I am benefitting by the 800 model.


Since you're going back to the future with discs, might as well consider DVD-Audio capability with X800M2. 

More importantly, X800M2 is standard component width at 17", with metal build. X700 is smaller and plastic, making it prone to overheating. IMO the former is worth the extra expenditure.


----------



## punman

I appreciate the response. UBP-X800M2 is the one I am ordering.


----------



## sukumar

I am looking for bluray 4k player and also it would help to stream disney plus, prime, next flix and as much as possible. I also like it to play from hard disk if possible. 

Appreciate it.


----------



## Worf

There are players that do that, but they're pretty worthless - the app support is generally mediocre and you'll probably end up lacking stuff like dolby vision or Atmos for streaming support. And even the best disc players generally suck for playback of media files. 

Sony generally has ok app support, but the media playback is terrible, for example. If you want a halfway decent unit you might have to get a game console which does nothing well but will generally support everything decently. If you want the best you'll have to get a disc player, a streaming box and a media player box, though a streaming box like the nvidia shield can play media files decently.


----------



## orangey

How is the UBK90 as an inexpensive 4k BD player with DV? Basic feature set but for the price that is ok. 

I see some users mentioned problems with elevated black levels with their LG TV's during certain UHD DV disk playback. Not sure if this is more a problem with LG TV's though rather than the player.


----------



## yogi6807

orangey said:


> How is the UBK90 as an inexpensive 4k BD player with DV? Basic feature set but for the price that is ok.
> 
> I see some users mentioned problems with elevated black levels with their LG TV's during certain UHD DV disk playback. Not sure if this is more a problem with LG TV's though rather than the player.


Where are you hearing that crap? It’s definitely not here. You should look into the ubkm9 it’s the same player just Walmarts version. It is normally found cheaper than the ubk90.


----------



## orangey

yogi6807 said:


> Where are you hearing that crap? It’s definitely not here. You should look into the ubkm9 it’s the same player just Walmarts version. It is normally found cheaper than the ubk90.


Review on BB. Good to know it's not an issue. Thanks, I'll look for the WM version. Inexpensive decent DV capable player sounds good to me.


----------



## RoadLizard

orangey said:


> How is the UBK90 as an inexpensive 4k BD player with DV? Basic feature set but for the price that is ok.
> 
> I see some users mentioned problems with elevated black levels with their LG TV's during certain UHD DV disk playback. Not sure if this is more a problem with LG TV's though rather than the player.


Mine has been rock solid over the course of a few years now. I let my TV to all the processing. It plays pretty much every disc I throw at it. Sure, Ive had a few hiccups here and there but its rare. All players will do that a little bit. Keepo your 4K discs smudge free and clean. You''l be fine with a UBK-90, IMO.


----------

